# ¿habeis Visto El Ibex35?



## CHARLIE (15 Ene 2008)

En estos momentos cae un 1,21%, con un descenso acumulado en lo que va de año del -6,09%.

Saludos.-


----------



## euriborde (15 Ene 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> En estos momentos cae un 1,21%, con un descenso acumulado en lo que va de año del -6,09%.
> 
> Saludos.-



Calma, calma


----------



## NosTrasladamus (15 Ene 2008)

A finales de año parecía que iba hacia los 16000 y ahora hace ya tiempo que ha perdido el "soporte" de los 14500...


----------



## Don Facundo (15 Ene 2008)

La Champions es cruel a veces...


----------



## Rocket (15 Ene 2008)

*Al oro!*

Todo el mundo lo esta invirtiendo en oro y metales preciosos, los cuales cada vez, estan mas y mas altos...


----------



## Eddy (15 Ene 2008)

Y el problema es que siendo tan seguidista de lo que pasa fuera, el Ibex está cayendo bastante más que el resto de mercados uropeos desde principios de año ¿guiris huyendo?


----------



## Tuerto (15 Ene 2008)

Poker de ases, las que más bajan:

Ferrovial
ACS
FCC
Sacyr
:o


----------



## valmont (15 Ene 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Todo el mundo lo esta invirtiendo en oro y metales preciosos, los cuales cada vez, estan mas y mas altos...



Ya pierde 1,33, ¿martes negro?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2008)

valmont dijo:


> Ya pierde 1,33, ¿martes negro?



Y con telefónica subiendo (poco, pero subiendo):
Madre mia, como se ponga a bajar!!!!


----------



## ajripa (15 Ene 2008)

Que se lo digan a mi plan de pensiones, que tiene un 75% referenciado al ibex... Pero bueno, como esto es a larguííííííísimos años, no me preocupa.


----------



## Blackbird (15 Ene 2008)

No puedo quitarme de la cabeza aquel reportaje de invertia de hace unos días, que decía algo así como "los analistas preveen un fuerte rebote por sobreventa". Que cachondos.


----------



## Morototeo (15 Ene 2008)

-----------------------------------morototeo--------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------- Game Over------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Morototeo (15 Ene 2008)

-----------------------------------morototeo--------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------- Game Over------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goldaracena (15 Ene 2008)

*La bolsa es complicada*

La bolsa es muy complicada, tan complicada como los miles de seres humanos que a la vez deciden los designios de la misma. En todo caso si la situación económica en el futuro va a ir mal la bolsa tiende a anticiparlo porque en general quienes allí invierten cantidades altas que son las que al final determinan la evolución de los índices, son los que tienen influencia en la económía. Si Ortega, Koplowitcz o Botin tienen miedo, empiezan a despedir a gente, desacelerar inversiones, etc., y la crisis se retroalimenta.


----------



## Scaramouche (15 Ene 2008)

Don Facundo dijo:


> La Champions es cruel a veces...



sastamente.


----------



## urisamir (15 Ene 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> Poker de ases, las que más bajan:
> 
> Ferrovial
> _*ACS*_FCC
> ...



y eso que han comprao a los accionistas con un dividendo del 4,5% ... esto se parece cada vez más a la bolsa de Sao Paulo o DF


----------



## El_Presi (15 Ene 2008)

luego cuando suba la bolsa a lo bestía acordaros de abrir el hilo, y no será un día muy lejano.


----------



## pollo (15 Ene 2008)

morototeo dijo:


> ¿NO ME DIGÁISSSS????
> 
> ¿MARTES ROSA???
> 
> ...



Jajaja, lo del rosa es genial. Lo propongo como jerga oficial burbujista.


----------



## Karen77 (15 Ene 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> luego cuando suba la bolsa a lo bestía acordaros de abrir el hilo, y no será un día muy lejano.



El catacroc de la bolsa está siendo rápido. Mucho pequeños inversores no han tenido tiempo ni de reaccionar.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (15 Ene 2008)

Karen77 dijo:


> El catacroc de la bolsa está siendo rápido. Mucho pequeños inversores no han tenido tiempo ni de reaccionar.



El año pasado se "desplomó" varias veces para luego subir el doble de lo caido.


----------



## k-mad (15 Ene 2008)

El año pasado no estábamos en la misma _coyuntura _ que ahora, con los vaivenes del tochazo cada día abriendo las noticias y con un panorama más negro que el petroleo. 

La bolsa se mantendrá en tanto en cuanto la crisis no afecte a los grandes bancos (BSCH, BBVA) pero ay hamijos, como les de por constiparse me temo que lo del NIKKEI en comparación con esto va a ser un juego de niños.

La bolsa española depende mucho de 4 o 5 grandes valores, entre ellos BSCH, BBVA, Telefonica, Endesa, Repsol y alguno más. Con el panorama internacional con crisis crediticia, el petroleo en máximos y muchos paises que empiezan a nacionalizar sus reservas y con la más que próxima burbuja de las renovables...¿que nos queda? Timofonica!!! ::

Como diría uno que yo se... agarraoslaskalandrakas!!!


----------



## Arevaco (15 Ene 2008)

Yo quiero que salga ZP en la tele diciendonos muy serio y mirándonos a lo ojos:

ESPAÑA VA BIEN....


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Ene 2008)

*el ibez??*

pero si el IBEZ35 son 4 valores!! el resto es nada.

No vale el ibez eze para ver la evolucion, hay que mirar el mercado continuo que es el reflejo de las empresas grandes pero de andar por casa.

Esto es lo que pasa desde Octubre, que se ofializo lo que viene:

http://www.invertia.com/mercados/acciones/trimestral.asp?idtel=IB011CONTINU&orden=1b&om=

empresas NO INMOBILIARIAS:
como vueling -48%, 
ercros y avanzit -46%, 
europac y faes -43%, 
adolfo dominguez y solmelia -38% 
unipapel y nh hoteles -36%, 
inditexZARA -32%, 
Campofrio -31%, 
abengoa -30%, 
banco guipuzkoano -28%, 
vocento -28%.... 

y son cientos, que de todo el mercado continuo SOLO SUPERA el TAE de un deposito al 5% en estos 3 meses 10 empresas de toda la lista!!! y ojo que el mes que viene serian 5


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Ene 2008)

*uf*

:::
Y ESTO SOLO EN 3 MESES!!!!!! que pensaran los directivos de esas empresas?? Que estamos en crisis? NOOOOOOOO, son tontos y estan preparados para lo que viene muchos de ellos.


Se dice pronto un 40%!!!!!! joer casi la mitad de lo invertido!! La media es el 20%. Ahora el medico no diremos "treintaytres", diremos "cadentha y bafandho maf"


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (15 Ene 2008)

*Pues la bolsa a mi me va nbien*

Pues la bolsa a mi me va bien
Soy la polla meti 3000 y en menos de un mes le he sacado 550 euros , jeje casi 2 euros por accion , no esta mal para ser un aficcionado. Lo que me jode no haber metido 30000 , me habia forrado. Es mas me jode no haber metido en oro hace unos meses cuando estaba a 600.


----------



## Chupacabra (15 Ene 2008)

memento_ser dijo:


> Pues la bolsa a mi me va bien
> Soy la polla meti 3000 y en menos de un mes le he sacado 550 euros , jeje casi 2 euros por accion , no esta mal para ser un aficcionado. Lo que me jode no haber metido 30000 , me habia forrado. *Es mas me jode no haber metido en oro hace unos meses cuando estaba a 600.*



Creo que tienes mal tus datos, el oro no ha subido. Por favor, envía un mensaje privado al forero Arte y Cultura que es el que entiende de estos temas y te lo explicará. 

Un par de hilos para que no te dejes engañar por los terrorsubidistas del oro:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=36776
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=50880


----------



## Viernes_negro (15 Ene 2008)

Arevaco dijo:


> Yo quiero que salga ZP en la tele diciendonos muy serio y mirándonos a lo ojos:
> 
> ESPAÑA VA BIEN....



Coño, a mí esto me recuerda al Aznarín . . .

En fin, la bolsa es lo que es, un casino dónde juegan hasta los limpiazapatos, como contaba la leyenda.


----------



## Arte y Cultura (15 Ene 2008)

Chupacabra dijo:


> Creo que tienes mal tus datos, el oro no ha subido. Por favor, envía un mensaje privado al forero Arte y Cultura que es el que entiende de estos temas y te lo explicará.
> 
> Un par de hilos para que no te dejes engañar por los terrorsubidistas del oro:
> 
> ...



Qué bonito, hablando de uno por detrás.......


----------



## valmont (15 Ene 2008)

Por cierto ha bajado de los 14200, ya pierde 1,67:


----------



## Chupacabra (15 Ene 2008)

Arte y Cultura dijo:


> Qué bonito, hablando de uno por detrás.......



Creo que estas en un error. Por detrás sería si lo hubiera dicho por *privado*. Esto es un foro público y los comentarios los pueden ver incluso los no registrados, así que no hay excusa.

Incluso he usado tu nick completo, no como otros que usan "AyC", o variaciones despectivas para tergiversarlo. Con esto quiero decir, para que no uses la excusa de "es que no me paso el día leyendo tooodos los hilos como tú", que con una simple búsqueda por "Arte y Cultura" lo hubieras encontrado.

Si lo que pasa es que no te gusta que se te recuerden tus errores, pues mira, tú abres hilos recordando los errores de los burbujistas y sin embargo recordando tus aciertos. No querras que usemos un rasero para tí y otro para el resto del foro, ¿no? Sobre todo porque eras tú el que iba de justo y moderado.


----------



## chak (15 Ene 2008)

Arte y Cultura dijo:


> Qué bonito, hablando de uno por detrás.......



Da gusto ver como te estás tragando zurullo a zurullo toda la mierda que has estado echando 

Buen provecho y mucho bicarbonato!


----------



## hellvar (15 Ene 2008)

Mi opinion,
solo deberiamos alegrarnos de una bajada BRUSCA de la bolsa
entendendola como referenciada a demasiada inmo

Si lo inmo se desploma rapido, despues de un primer momento de incertidumbre
en los inversores y de caida general, la bolsa estara limpia para subir.

Y ese será otro durisimo golpe a la inversion inmo: un buen rival


----------



## Arte y Cultura (15 Ene 2008)

Chupacabra dijo:


> Creo que estas en un error. Por detrás sería si lo hubiera dicho por *privado*. Esto es un foro público y los comentarios los pueden ver incluso los no registrados, así que no hay excusa.
> 
> Incluso he usado tu nick completo, no como otros que usan "AyC", o variaciones despectivas para tergiversarlo. Con esto quiero decir, para que no uses la excusa de "es que no me paso el día leyendo tooodos los hilos como tú", que con una simple búsqueda por "Arte y Cultura" lo hubieras encontrado.
> 
> Si lo que pasa es que no te gusta que se te recuerden tus errores, pues mira, tú abres hilos recordando los errores de los burbujistas y sin embargo recordando tus aciertos. No querras que usemos un rasero para tí y otro para el resto del foro, ¿no? Sobre todo porque eras tú el que iba de justo y moderado.



Habrá que acotar todod con el modo irónico on off??? Joer, era una broma.... Como nos ponemos.......

Ya veo que con lo del oro vais a estar pesaditos........ pero decir que yo no hice ninguna predicción, por lo que nunca he fallado.....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2008)

IBEX 35 -1,77% -255PUNTOS 14.176!!


----------



## Nameiro (15 Ene 2008)

ya le estan dando duramente...hoy fase de pánico con un poco de suerte


----------



## Don Facundo (15 Ene 2008)

Da un poco de vértigo, ¿verdad?


----------



## borbuja (15 Ene 2008)

..........


----------



## valmont (15 Ene 2008)

Sacyr y ferrovial se dejan ya un 5,7%, desde luego hay miedo.


----------



## valmont (15 Ene 2008)

Hostia puta en un minuto sacyr ha pasado de 5,7 a 6,7 de perdidas. Jolin y yo sin palomitas:


----------



## SilviuOG (15 Ene 2008)

IBEX-35	14.431,90	14.152,50	-1,94 14.394,90	14.134,80


----------



## nam (15 Ene 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Todo el mundo lo esta invirtiendo en oro y metales preciosos, los cuales cada vez, estan mas y mas altos...



En parte, pero estas bajadas y sacudidas de la bolsa (espanyola y otras) estan destruyendo "riqueza", no es un dinero que se vaya al oro y metales, simplemente se pierde.


----------



## nam (15 Ene 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> luego cuando suba la bolsa a lo bestía acordaros de abrir el hilo, y no será un día muy lejano.



Expliquese Presi.

Yo si que creo que vamos a tener subidas en el Dow Jones durante Febrero y Marzo, para volver a caer con fuerza, pero no puedo ver el razonamiento del IBEX.


----------



## El_Presi (15 Ene 2008)

nam dijo:


> Expliquese Presi.
> 
> Yo si que creo que vamos a tener subidas en el Dow Jones durante Febrero y Marzo, para volver a caer con fuerza, pero no puedo ver el razonamiento del IBEX.



Pues que el Ibex hará lo mismo que el Dow Jones, nuestra bolsa no se guía por sus propios resultados salvo en sectores localizados. Cuando pegue el rebajón de 0,75 la FED, subirá en consonancia con el resto de mercados para luego caer el doble.


----------



## Amon_Ra (15 Ene 2008)

Aqui os dejo una cosita que me acaba de entrar como le hagan caso que es lo tipico y se cumpla dentro de un ratito esto veremos un verdadero martes negro o por lo menos bastante gris.

http://es.biz.yahoo.com/15012008/4/futuros-globex-pronostican-apertura-wall-street-baja.html
15 de enero de 2008, 14h34 
Los futuros del Globex pronostican una apertura de Wall Street a la baja

Los futuros sobre contratos de renta variable negociados en el Globex registran descensos a poco menos de una hora del comienzo de la negociación en Nueva York, por lo se prevé una apertura con signo negativo de la Bolsa neoyorquina.

CHICAGO, 15 (EUROPA PRESS)

Los futuros sobre contratos de renta variable negociados en el Globex (GLXI.PK - noticias) registran descensos a poco menos de una hora del comienzo de la negociación en Nueva York, por lo se prevé una apertura con signo negativo de la Bolsa neoyorquina. De esta forma, a las 14:33 (hora española), el futuro sobre el S&P 500 resta 11,60 puntos y se encuentra en los 1.408,70 enteros; mientras que el futuro del Nasdaq 100 (NASDAQ: noticias) retrocede 14,75 puntos, hasta los 1.940,25 puntos. La Bolsa de Nueva York concluyó la sesión de ayer con subidas de importancia en sus principales indicadores. En concreto, el Dow Jones Industrial sumó un 1,36% y se situó en 12.778,15 puntos, mientras que el tecnológico Nasdaq escaló un 1,57% y se colocó en 2.478,30 enteros. 

I de confirmarse o rumorearse mucho esta veriamos ,quizas quien comentaba que lo del Nikey era broma no fuera tan desencaminado .

http://es.biz.yahoo.com/15012008/18...dos-mercado-hipotecario-segun-consultora.html

15 de enero de 2008, 14h34 
Los resultados de la banca amenazados por el mercado hipotecario, según una consultora

Madrid, 15 ene (EFE).- Los resultados de la banca española podrían verse amenazados este año por la ralentización del mercado hipotecario, según un análisis de la consultora Tatum publicado hoy.

Madrid, 15 ene (EFE).- Los resultados de la banca española podrían verse amenazados este año por la ralentización del mercado hipotecario, según un análisis de la consultora Tatum publicado hoy.

Esta situación dependerá de si la caída de concesión de hipotecas es suave o brusca, ya que este negocio es el que más ha impulsado el crecimiento y los resultados de las entidades financieras españolas en los últimos años, según la fuente.

Otra posible amenaza para la banca española es que la situación económica empeore y tenga consecuencias adversas en el negocio bancario, según la fuente.

Así mismo, Tatum observa posibles amenazas en la adaptación del sector financiero a la nueva legislación que acaba de entrar en vigor, como la reforma del mercado hipotecario y de servicios financieros a distancia.

En cambio, asegura el informe, la banca española también tiene ante sí oportunidades en el año recién comenzado, ya que la incorporación activa de la tecnología debería mejorar la gestión para los clientes y los nuevos productos y servicios.

También tiene oportunidad de crecimiento con la división en negocios más adaptados para todo tipo de clientes, según el informe de la consultora Tatum.

La banca tiene también posibilidades de crecimiento en el futuro con la explotación de segmentos como los de banca personal, privada, de empresas y autónomos, así como particulares, según la fuente.

Así mismo, puede conseguir mejores resultados con una mejor adecuación de los negocios de hipotecas, consumo, depósitos y gestión de activos, seguros, Bolsa, medios de pago y tarjetas, según el estudio. 

Pongasen los salvavidas esto parece que va en serio.Pues esos sectores los veo yo algo flojos dado la que se ve que va a caer.

Saludos.


----------



## nam (15 Ene 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> Pues que el Ibex hará lo mismo que el Dow Jones, nuestra bolsa no se guía por sus propios resultados salvo en sectores localizados. Cuando pegue el rebajón de 0,75 la FED, subirá en consonancia con el resto de mercados para luego caer el doble.



Pues si, pero el IBEX ha estado bajando incluso en dias que el Dow Jones ha subido un pico y medio en Enero.

Al IBEX yo le veo de capa caida por la poca "diversificacion" de sus valores, no porque el Dow Jones se vaya al carajo (que lo hara).

Yo tengo en punto de mira Junio-Agosto para entrar en Bolsa de nuevo y volver a entrar en otros 6-7 meses.


----------



## El_Presi (15 Ene 2008)

*El Ibex pierde las ganancias de 2007*
14:53 La Bolsa se ha comido las ganancias del año pasado y retrocede a los números de finales de 2006. El Ibex llegó a tocar, pasadas las 14:00 horas, un mínimo de 14.137,2 puntos, una cifra menor que los 14.146,5 puntos registrados a cierre de 2006. Tras esta bajada, que representaba una caída del 2,04% respecto al cierre de ayer, el selectivo se recuperaba mínimamente y cedía el 1,92% a 14.154,7 puntos.


----------



## Amon_Ra (15 Ene 2008)

Lo siento Presi pero da la impresion que eso ya es historia:

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/ta?s=^IBEX&t=2y&l=on&z=m&q=l&p=m200,m20,m50&a=&c=

lo dejo el grafico con medias de 200 y 50 dias a dos años ultima cotizacion Ibex 35

14114 puntos con un 2,22% de caida y Nueva York sin abrir.

Amarraos bien.

saludos.


----------



## euriborde (15 Ene 2008)

Siempre que veo que el IBEX cae vengo aquí al foro a ver cuántos caracoles han salido del caparazón


----------



## CHARLIE (15 Ene 2008)

*Has dado en el clavo............................................. .*



azkunaveteya dijo:


> pero si el IBEZ35 son 4 valores!! el resto es nada.
> 
> No vale el ibez eze para ver la evolucion, hay que mirar el mercado continuo que es el reflejo de las empresas grandes pero de andar por casa.
> 
> ...




................Precisamente ayer comentaba en un hilillo que abrí(http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=51532), la otra estafa monumental que es eso del IBEX, en la que sólo "tiran" unos pocos valores (un 12 0 13% del total), y de ahí que en las bolsas extranjeras NI SIQUIERA NOS TENGAN EN CONSIDERACIÓN, PORQUE cuando cae un índice general en cualquier otro pais, la mayoría de las veces cae porque un elevado % de empresas que lo componen cae, y no como aquí que lo levantan o lo bajan entre unas poquitas empresas.

Saludos.-


----------



## pollo (15 Ene 2008)

Everybody, run for your lives! 

Today is the *PINK TUESDAY






*Visillera en apuros al ver la noticia:


----------



## charliness (15 Ene 2008)

euriborde dijo:


> Siempre que veo que el IBEX cae vengo aquí al foro a ver cuántos caracoles han salido del caparazón



Ja jajajaja. Son como los de Atleti cuando pierde el Madrid


----------



## nam (15 Ene 2008)

Puede que hoy veamos un recorte de tipos sorpresa por parte de la Reserva Federal.
Las ventas de Diciembre han sido peor de lo que esperaban, Citigroup ha dado un campanazo mas (se esperan mas) y la inflacion mayorista ha tenido el mayor salto de los ultimos 27 anyos.
El Dow Jones empieza con perdidas importantes...
Hoy seria el dia perfecto para intentar "controlar" el mercado a base de recorte de tipos.


----------



## pollo (15 Ene 2008)

nam dijo:


> Puede que hoy veamos un recorte de tipos sorpresa por parte de la Reserva Federal.
> Las ventas de Diciembre han sido peor de lo que esperaban, Citigroup ha dado un campanazo mas (se esperan mas) y la inflacion mayorista ha tenido el mayor salto de los ultimos 27 anyos.
> El Dow Jones empieza con perdidas importantes...
> Hoy seria el dia perfecto para intentar "controlar" el mercado a base de recorte de tipos...



... y hacer el problema muchísimo más insalvable a medio plazo.


----------



## Chupacabra (15 Ene 2008)

euriborde dijo:


> Siempre que veo que el IBEX cae vengo aquí al foro a ver cuántos caracoles han salido del caparazón



Y en todos y cada uno de estos hilos expresas una y otra y otra vez que no te parece bien que se abran los mismos, además con esas frases cortas e irónicas que tampoco aportan ninguna información nueva al foro.


----------



## nam (15 Ene 2008)

pollo dijo:


> ... y hacer el problema muchísimo más insalvable a medio plazo.



Evidentemente...pero solo les importa ir salvando el culo...y ver lo que pasa.
Vamos la estrategia es bien clara, solo hay que ver lo que han hecho de Agosto hasta ahora


----------



## valmont (15 Ene 2008)

nam dijo:


> Puede que hoy veamos un recorte de tipos sorpresa por parte de la Reserva Federal.
> Las ventas de Diciembre han sido peor de lo que esperaban, Citigroup ha dado un campanazo mas (se esperan mas) y la inflacion mayorista ha tenido el mayor salto de los ultimos 27 anyos.
> El Dow Jones empieza con perdidas importantes...
> Hoy seria el dia perfecto para intentar "controlar" el mercado a base de recorte de tipos.



Si bajan los tipos el dolar cae a los infiernos y el petroleo se encarecería aún más, la infación se los comería vivos. Por lo que solo les quedaría una salida...Guerra al infiel


----------



## demiOtser (15 Ene 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> ................Precisamente ayer comentaba en un hilillo que abrí(http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=51532), la otra estafa monumental que es eso del IBEX, en la que sólo "tiran" *unos pocos valores* (un 12 0 13% del total), y de ahí que en las bolsas extranjeras NI SIQUIERA NOS TENGAN EN CONSIDERACIÓN, PORQUE cuando cae un índice general en cualquier otro pais, la mayoría de las veces cae porque un elevado % de empresas que lo componen cae, y no como aquí que lo levantan o lo bajan entre unas poquitas empresas.
> 
> Saludos.-



Sí, TEF, SAN, BBVA, REP e IBE.

Y si hoy no fuera por TEF (en estos momentos, sube un 0,36% -datos diferidos 15 minutos-), la piña de hoy iba a ser de ejcándalo.

Comentario del analista de bolsamania.com, hace unos instantes:



> *16:05 Y Telefónica en 22.33 euros, con subida de 6 centimos*
> MANDA COJONES



El IBEX35 ahora, perdiendo un 1,97% (hace 15 minutos) :

Saludos,
dO.


----------



## Tupper (15 Ene 2008)

-2.56% a las 16:21pm

Todo los 35 en rojo y bajando. ¿ Todos ? No !! Colonial sube un 1%. Si es que...:


----------



## eriqui (15 Ene 2008)

*Plazas europeas*

El CAC 40 tampoco esta en forma - 2.26%

otros datos negativos en Francia Inflacion + 2.6% para 2007
http://www.boursorama.com/infos/actualites/detail_actu_marches.phtml?&news=5029768
tenemos que volver a 2004 para ver una inflacion asi...

y en inglaterra inflacion + 2.1% para 2007
http://www.lesechos.fr/info/inter/afp_00052749.htm

QUE PASAAAAA TRICHET MON AMI.....

y el IBEX - 2.55%

ROSA QUE TE QUIERO ROSA---


----------



## Eddy (15 Ene 2008)

Vaya panda de profetas del desastre (o desastre de profetas)

Al fin y al cabo, todavía no ha roto los mínimos de Septiembre (13.700)

Eso sí, el rally desde 9500 va a ser cosa de ver.


----------



## ¿quién a sido? (15 Ene 2008)

Y si se pierden los *14000*?
Puede ser una barrera psicológica importante? Sobretodo si lo sacan esta noche en A3 y T5, a la hora de cenar... es aquello del sentimiento de riqueza o de riqueza negativa... Puede hacer mella.

Veremos :


----------



## Tuttle (15 Ene 2008)

¡Menudas gangas! A ver quien se anima


----------



## Aitor Menta (15 Ene 2008)

-2,63% ahora mismo

¿alguien sabe qué se celebra hoy para que caiga tanto? :


----------



## nam (15 Ene 2008)

YERAY-CANARIO dijo:


> Pero el bajar los tipo tiene un límite, que al paso que van el dólar se va a usar cono papel higiénico.
> 
> ...........




Vease el caso japones, estuvieron con tipos al 0% :


----------



## javso (15 Ene 2008)

*porra*

Queda una hora. Hagamos porra. ¿Rompe los 14000 por abajo o no?

Hagan juego


----------



## Morototeo (15 Ene 2008)

-----------------------------------MOROTOTEO--------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------- GAME OVER------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Don Facundo (15 Ene 2008)

*Tachaaaaannnnn!!!!*







No pasa ná, esto es la champions, aún queda el partido de vuelta. :


----------



## burbufilia (15 Ene 2008)

Eddy dijo:


> Vaya panda de profetas del desastre (o desastre de profetas)
> 
> Al fin y al cabo, todavía no ha roto los mínimos de Septiembre (13.700)
> 
> Eso sí, el rally desde 9500 va a ser cosa de ver.



El problema, Eddy, es que si todas las empresas del IBEX ponderaran igual, estaríamos en los 12000, quizá menos.

Y Telefónica da síntomas de agotarse. No tardará mucho en darse la vuelta hacia bajo y hora de ver la realidad. Y me alegro, porque Telefónica tiene aletargados a los fondistas. 

Ahora mismo, lo normal es que las buenas empresas (ex bancos, inmos) hayan bajado un tercio desde máximos (Mapfre, Telecinco, etc.); constructoras castigadas a un 50% de máximos; los small caps con negocios serios (Zardoya), más de un 50%...y los chicharros mejor no hablar (Avanzit, Astrocotroc..).


----------



## cemento (15 Ene 2008)

Eddy dijo:


> Eso sí, el rally desde 9500 va a ser cosa de ver.




Sabias palabras, Eddy, pero hasta puede que te quedes corto. Yo recuerdo cuando con el ibex a 10000 había gente que decía que perdería los 6000 y la llamaban de todo... y los perdió!

Yo creo que esta vez, los 6000 no, pero los 9000 es muy posible. Si TEF no estuviera haciendo la machada y BBVA y SAN acompañaran un poco más a las inmo de las que los listillos se deshicieron, estaríamos en debacle total. Viviremos tiempos interesantes.

Luego, la subida que tantas alegrías nos ha dado, y algún cabreo, porque estoy fuera desde los 13500, salvo en REP, que hoy me ha entrado en pérdidas, en una clara muestra de lo que es el mercado.

A los precios actuales, la rentabilidad por dividendo de algunas empresas, solo el dividendo que pueden pagar sin ningún problema, por ejemplo POP o IBE, supera ya la mayor revalorización que a 5 años pudiera tener el tocho. ¿Quien invertirá ahora en ladrillo? La inversión en tocho se ha vuelto imposible. 

Al pelotazo urbanístico se lo han llevado por delante el credit crunch, la comisión y el parlamento europeo, el Telegraph y los fiscales. ¿Quien invertirá en ladrillo? ¿Los parados marroquíes?


----------



## snick (15 Ene 2008)

A las 16:46

13.978 (-3.14%)


----------



## Aitor Menta (15 Ene 2008)

-3,05% -439,90

ya perdió los 14000 :


----------



## nam (15 Ene 2008)

burbufilia dijo:


> El problema, Eddy, es que si todas las empresas del IBEX ponderaran igual, estaríamos en los 12000, quizá menos.
> 
> Y Telefónica da síntomas de agotarse. No tardará mucho en darse la vuelta hacia bajo y hora de ver la realidad. Y me alegro, porque Telefónica tiene aletargados a los fondistas.
> 
> Ahora mismo, lo normal es que las buenas empresas (ex bancos, inmos) hayan bajado un tercio desde máximos (Mapfre, Telecinco, etc.); constructoras castigadas a un 50% de máximos; los small caps con negocios serios (Zardoya), más de un 50%...y los chicharros mejor no hablar (Avanzit, Astrocotroc..).



Hablando de Telefonica.

AT&T ha visto su negocio de particulares caer bastante durante el 2007 por bajas e impagos (especulan que por la caida de la demanda por embargos bancarios, desconexiones en segundas/terceras/cuartas viviendas, ahorro en moviles, etc) . Mientras que el negocio de empresas ha crecido.
Puede ser una tendencia que se de tambien en Europa?


----------



## Parmenides (15 Ene 2008)

*3,15%*

3,15%
13977,50 !!!!!
Mare de Déu senyor!!


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (15 Ene 2008)

Mientras no caiga un 20% no tiene sentido este post.


----------



## Don Facundo (15 Ene 2008)

El Capital es muy poco patriota.


----------



## elefante (15 Ene 2008)

¡Que bonito es ver caer la bol... estooo... la lluvia!

Sacyr -7.14%
Ferrovial -6.14%
FCC -5.62%
ACS -3.50%


----------



## NosTrasladamus (15 Ene 2008)

HOSTIOOOOOOOOOONNN !!!!!!!!!!

IBEX 35 *13.995,00 -3,03%* -436,90 249.355 14.431,90 -7,82% 17:00


----------



## euriborde (15 Ene 2008)

Chupacabra dijo:


> Y en todos y cada uno de estos hilos expresas una y otra y otra vez que no te parece bien que se abran los mismos, además *con esas frases cortas e irónicas que tampoco aportan ninguna información nueva al foro*.



Como el 90% de las aportaciones que hace el resto de la gente. Si otros se divierten diciendo que adónde van los inversoreh, yo me divierto mirando los caracoles. ¿Qué problema hay en que lo diga?


----------



## ¿quién a sido? (15 Ene 2008)

*Y lo de telefónica a partir de las 16 h???* QUÉ PASA??
Es lo que está acabando de arrastrar el IBEX·% p'abajo...


----------



## economista23 (15 Ene 2008)

*Ibex -3,02 Por Debajo De Los 14000*

Esto pinta muy mal, los inversionistas se tiran al oro y a la cuenta fija.


----------



## nam (15 Ene 2008)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Mientras no caiga un 20% no tiene sentido este post.



Si alguna bolsa (occidental) cayese un 20% en un dia, suspendian cotizacion y suspendian el pais... directamente.


----------



## malagueña (15 Ene 2008)

Qué fuerte.
Me salí de la bolsa hace como mes y medio, y no la había vuelto a mirar. Me he quedao así : con algunas cotizaciones, como la de Faes Farma... menos mal que vendí! es que está casi a la mitad... :


----------



## nam (15 Ene 2008)

Nueva subasta de la Reserva Federal

http://money.cnn.com/2008/01/15/news/economy/bc.fed.creditcrisis.ap/index.htm?postversion=2008011510



> Fed auctions $30B at lower interest
> The third Federal Reserve auction aids credit markets, interest drops to 3.95%.



Tercera de las cuatro que anunciaron.

Efectos: 
- Bajada del tipo de la subasta por debajo del 4% (por falta de demanda, que puede ser interpretado como algo positivo....o negativo)
- Ha parado el bajon del Dow en los 200 puntos...de momento.


----------



## pollo (15 Ene 2008)

nam dijo:


> Nueva subasta de la Reserva Federal
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2008/01/15/news/economy/bc.fed.creditcrisis.ap/index.htm?postversion=2008011510
> 
> ...



No parece que hasta ahora los efectos de los "chutes" hayan durado más de unos días. Esto realmente tiene pinta *de ser grave*.


----------



## pobracara (15 Ene 2008)

Cárpatos:

17:32:22 h.
Futuro del Ibex 



Pierde el soporte 14.000 y es machacado por completo por los operadores. Escenas de pánico y de sálvese quien pueda. Se vende a lo que sea


----------



## ipj (15 Ene 2008)

Al final, el IBEX se ha pegado un guarrazo de un -3,27 % : , y ha finalizado por debajo de los 14.000 puntos ::, concretamente en los 13.960,60	

Lo mejor de todo: he visitado las páginas de los periódicos, tanto el 20 minutos como los comerciales, y tan sólo en EL MUNDO viene la noticia. Eso sí, en primera página.

Si esta noche lo dan como noticia de portada, alguno va a tener un sueño pesado...


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Ene 2008)

pobracara dijo:


> Cárpatos:
> 
> 17:32:22 h.
> Futuro del Ibex
> ...



*En estos díficiles momentos, en que la "patria" está en peligro, ¡¡españoles!! os pido un denodado esfuerzo para ver si superamos a Francia en renta per cápita...el que no lo haga así, que no olvide, que no olvidaremos su "antipatriotismo", es sin duda en esta disyuntiva cuando se le presentan a los ciudadanos de bien, la oportunidad suprema, de ser "útil" a la democracia y la sociedad que tanto ha costado "construir".*..(sueños húmedos de un "presi" presa de presentimientos, presuntuosos sin previsión alguna, de lo que verdaderamente se prevee)


----------



## javso (15 Ene 2008)

ipj dijo:


> Al final, el IBEX se ha pegado un guarrazo de un -3,27 % : , y ha finalizado por debajo de los 14.000 puntos ::, concretamente en los 13.960,60
> 
> Lo mejor de todo: he visitado las páginas de los periódicos, tanto el 20 minutos como los comerciales, y tan sólo en EL MUNDO viene la noticia. Eso sí, en primera página.
> 
> Si esta noche lo dan como noticia de portada, alguno va a tener un sueño pesado...



Di mejor *-3,37*. Ha bajado a los 13.945,20.


----------



## Morototeo (15 Ene 2008)

-----------------------------------morototeo--------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------- Game Over------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Plusvalias-al-42% (15 Ene 2008)

Joer, qué peste que hace aquí !!!

Aquí huele a muerto, y yo no he sido.


----------



## Chupacabra (15 Ene 2008)

euriborde dijo:


> Como el 90% de las aportaciones que hace el resto de la gente. Si otros se divierten diciendo que adónde van los inversoreh, yo me divierto mirando los caracoles. ¿Qué problema hay en que lo diga?



El problema es que Ud. mismo en otros hilos critica a esas personas. Entonces en qué quedamos, ¿un dia sólo lo pueden hacer unos y otros días lo pueden hacer todos? ¿Es alguna regla no escrita? ¿O es un status que se adquiere escribiendo profusamente en la sala de descanso?


----------



## ex-burbujista (15 Ene 2008)

¿¿ya llega el fin del mundo?? 

¿o falta algún día??

las mismas paranoias una y otra vez...

hace unos meses estaba en 13600 y no se termino el mundo... cuando llegue a 10.000 podemos empezar a hablar de crisis.... (hace dos años estaba en 10/11.000) y que yo sepa el mundo no se acabo y la economía iba viento en popa...

la economía hay que verla a mas de un mes vista..


----------



## Rocket (15 Ene 2008)

*Crisis*

Esto es un sintoma mas de la crisis que se nos viene encima... por si alguien lo dudaba.

La gente pone el dinero a salvo y en valores seguros como el oro y metales preciosos, tipos fijos de interes, etc. que, aunque no dan muchos beneficios, suponen una salvaguarda para su dinero.


----------



## Marai (15 Ene 2008)

Ya se ha volatilizado la subida de 2007. Más adelante se volatizará la de 2006.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (15 Ene 2008)

ex-burbujista dijo:


> ¿¿ya llega el fin del mundo??
> 
> ¿o falta algún día??
> 
> las mismas paranoias una y otra vez...



Por una vez estoy contigo. 


( será como el reloj estropeado, que marca la hora correcta dos veces al día )


----------



## euriborde (15 Ene 2008)

Chupacabra dijo:


> El problema es que Ud. mismo en otros hilos critica a esas personas. Entonces en qué quedamos, ¿un dia sólo lo pueden hacer unos y otros días lo pueden hacer todos? ¿Es alguna regla no escrita? ¿O es un status que se adquiere escribiendo profusamente en la sala de descanso?



Le noto ciertamente disgustado conmigo, y desconozco el motivo.

¿Será tal vez que no me quedé en el tamiz después de aquella criba?
En cualquier caso, convendrá conmigo en que este roce que parece más perteneciente a lo personal (ya que más que un comentario en particular, lo que a Ud. le incomoda es mi actitud) sería mejor tratarlo en privado y sin causar molestias al respetable. Por ello le invito a que me haga llegar sus inconveniencias por mensaje privado y yo sabré hacer atención a las mismas.

À plus


----------



## Rocket (15 Ene 2008)

*La semana que viene*



ex-burbujista dijo:


> ¿¿ya llega el fin del mundo??
> 
> ¿o falta algún día??
> 
> ...



A este paso, veremos esos valores la semana que viene. HA CUNDIDO EL PANICO! :


----------



## ex-burbujista (15 Ene 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Esto es un sintoma mas de la crisis que se nos viene encima... por si alguien lo dudaba.
> 
> La gente pone el dinero a salvo y en valores seguros como el oro y metales preciosos, tipos fijos de interes, etc. que, aunque no dan muchos beneficios, suponen una salvaguarda para su dinero.



*y en pisos, 
antes de comprar oro prefiero un piso que por lo menos lo puedo alquilar o disfrutar...*


----------



## eriqui (15 Ene 2008)

*Vaya dia!*

Estrellas de hoy

Inditex -8.8%
Sacyr -7.9%
Bankinter -7.7%
Ferrovial 6.5%
FCC -6.1%
ACS -6%


----------



## Estampita (15 Ene 2008)

ex-burbujista dijo:


> *y en pisos,
> antes de comprar oro prefiero un piso que por lo menos lo puedo alquilar o disfrutar...*



Tu lo has dicho alquilar o disfrutar, porque venderlo no puedes


----------



## Tuttle (15 Ene 2008)

ex-burbujista dijo:


> *y en pisos,
> antes de comprar oro prefiero un piso que por lo menos lo puedo alquilar o disfrutar...*



Yo disfruto de mi oro


----------



## Marai (15 Ene 2008)

ex-burbujista dijo:


> *y en pisos,
> antes de comprar oro prefiero un piso que por lo menos lo puedo alquilar o disfrutar...*



Querido ex-burbu: te recomiendo fehacientemente que compres todos los pisos que puedas. Estamos en el mejor momento de la historia reciente para invertir en vivienda. Este consejo te lo doy gratis y si lo sigues no te arrepentirás.

Si has de endeudarte hazlo a tipo variable ya que el euribor ha tocado techo y nunca más será tan alto como ahora. Endéudate en yenes y ganarás más todavía. Tus descendientes te lo agradecerán.


----------



## skeptik (15 Ene 2008)

ex-burbujista dijo:


> *y en pisos,
> antes de comprar oro prefiero un piso que por lo menos lo puedo alquilar o disfrutar...*



... o comértelo con patatas...! Una feature muy a tener en cuenta en estos tiempos de inflamación alimentaria.

Cuán versátil es el ladrillo!


----------



## ibn_sina (15 Ene 2008)

ex-burbujista dijo:


> ¿¿ya llega el fin del mundo??
> 
> ¿o falta algún día??
> 
> ...



Si es que eres la monda!!!! va a ser lo mismo estar en 10000 con subidas anuales del 10% o a 10000 con bajadas del 3%... efectivamente significa lo mismo...

Tú dedícate a los pisitos que es lo tuyo... no te salgas del tema, no vaya a ser que al final te despidan los de la inmo por no atajar el "espíritu burbujista"...

ay! ya se ve que en el curso CCC de "los pisos nunca bajan con diploma oficial" la clase de bolsa no estaba... o quizá si y por eso el chiste que has soltado.

Venga, suelta otro que me alegras la tarde!

con cariño,


----------



## nam (15 Ene 2008)

nam dijo:


> Puede que hoy veamos un recorte de tipos sorpresa por parte de la Reserva Federal.
> Las ventas de Diciembre han sido peor de lo que esperaban, Citigroup ha dado un campanazo mas (se esperan mas) y la inflacion mayorista ha tenido el mayor salto de los ultimos 27 anyos.
> El Dow Jones empieza con perdidas importantes...
> Hoy seria el dia perfecto para intentar "controlar" el mercado a base de recorte de tipos.





> * Wall Street to Fed: Cut rates now!
> More gloomy economic data has investors crying for Ben Bernanke & Co. to slash rates sooner than later. But should the Fed listen? *



:

http://money.cnn.com/2008/01/15/news/economy/fed_rates/index.htm?postversion=2008011512

No si al final la Reserva va a dar la sorpresita.
Se pondran los inversores en huelga de acciones caidas hasta que la Reserva les de el recorte de tipos?


----------



## la mano negra (15 Ene 2008)

¡¡¡Meeeeeck !!!! ¡¡¡¡Meeeeck!!!!

Alaaaarma , alaaaarma.

¡Sálvese quien pueda , repito , sálvese quien pueda ! ¡El barco se hunde!

Esto ya va para abajo que se las pela. Nuestro destino es el fondo de las profundidades abisales. Aunque el dinero lo regalen , ésto ya no hay quien lo sostenga.


----------



## Yossarian (15 Ene 2008)

*Reflexión histórica*

Viendo la caída del IBEX de hoy y viendo como está cayendo también el DOW, se me ha ocurrido hacer un ejercicio de comparación histórica sobre la evolución de los dos índices. Aquí está la gráfica:

http://www.invertia.com/mercados/indices/Graficos.asp?emp=&Com=IB011IBEX35&TipoPeriodo=8&idtel=IB016INDU&subtitulo=&simbolo=&tco=2&sw=2&Mdo2=

(Siento no poder adjuntar la imagen)

Partiendo de la misma base, los movimientos están muy correlacionados. Eso no es ninguna novedad. Lo que me ha llamado la atención es que mientras que en momentos bajistas los dos índices casi se superponen, en momentos alcistas el IBEX se "escapa" para arriba con alegría, para volver con el DOW en la siguiente fase bajista. Como se ve en la gráfica, ahora están los dos bajistas pero muy separados. ¿Correrá el IBEX hacia el DOW de nuevo? Podría repetirse y considerando que el DOW también podría bajar al mismo tiempo, aunque menos, podrían volverse a encontrar amorosamente en la línea que marca "134" que es donde estaba el IBEX a principios del 2005= 8.000 puntos aprox.

A lo mejor os parece un análisis algo simplista, pero bueno, me apetecía hacerme una paja mental chartista y compartirla con vosotros.


----------



## Eddy (15 Ene 2008)

> A lo mejor os parece un análisis algo simplista, pero bueno, me apetecía hacerme una paja mental chartista y compartirla con vosotros.
> Hoy 07:24 PM



Está muy bien, y para nada es simplista. De todas formas las diferencias en moneda y demás entiendo que distorsionan los datos.

Animado por tu ejemplo he buscado comparar el Ibex con un mercado:

-Que use el euro
-Que haya crecido mucho
-Que tenga burbuja inmobiliaria
-Que se esté pinchando

Mercado que solo puede ser.....TACHAN......*Irlanda*

Y comparando las dos borzas, y asumiendo que la irlandesa petó un poco antes que la nuestra, me sale esta magnífica profecía tochovistera sobre nuestro futuro bursátil:

Sus vais a cagar vivos

Acojona ver a los dos mercados lo juntitos que se han movido hasta hace nada.


----------



## nam (15 Ene 2008)

Eddy dijo:


> Está muy bien, y para nada es simplista. De todas formas las diferencias en moneda y demás entiendo que distorsionan los datos.
> 
> Animado por tu ejemplo he buscado comparar el Ibex con un mercado:
> 
> ...



Ostras que grafica mas buena!!


----------



## Eddy (15 Ene 2008)

Si volvemos a juntarnos con el tigre céltico estaremos con el Ibex a 10.000 en Junio-Agosto de este año (y eso no quiere decir que pararemos ahí )


----------



## Silent Weapon (15 Ene 2008)

> el principal índice del mercado nacional, el Ibex-35, ha caído 486,70 puntos, equivalentes al 3,37%, y ha acabado en 13.945,20 puntos, nivel similar al registrado a mediados de septiembre pasado y que implica un descenso acumulado del *8,15%* en las diez sesiones celebradas en este ejercicio



http://www.xornal.com/article.php3?sid=20080115170425

¿El año empieza en rojo, pero no es aún pronto para levantar campanas al vuelo? Eso sí, si la bolsa NYorkina empieza su declive (probable?), nosotros vamos detrás. ¿o no?

Bueno en grande:

PERDIDAS ACUMULADAS EN 2008: *8.15 *%


----------



## burbufilia (15 Ene 2008)

Eddy dijo:


> Está muy bien, y para nada es simplista. De todas formas las diferencias en moneda y demás entiendo que distorsionan los datos.
> 
> Animado por tu ejemplo he buscado comparar el Ibex con un mercado:
> 
> ...



Si a Telefónica no la estuvieran manipulando para arriba de mala manera para tapar a la opinión pública un crack en toda regla, el gráfico del IBEX estaría acompasado a la caída del índice irlandés. 

Yo creo que al índice le pasará lo que tú insinúas, pero más que nada por la corrección de la Telefónica. 

Lo demás está castigadísimo, la gente se ha pasado tres pueblos con las ventas, pero el análisis técnico no engaña: esto es un sálvese quien pueda y nadie atiende a fundamentales.

Es lo que tiene una bolsa chapucera: un índice caro y unas acciones que la componen, en cambio, baratas muchas de ellas.

A todo esto: a qué se debe el retardo de tantos meses? 

Por cierto. ¿Compraríais algo ahora? Estaba echándole el ojo a Mapfre para ir a largo, pero entrar en pleno temporal no me convence mucho.


----------



## Yossarian (15 Ene 2008)

Eddy dijo:


> Está muy bien, y para nada es simplista. De todas formas las diferencias en moneda y demás entiendo que distorsionan los datos.
> 
> Animado por tu ejemplo he buscado comparar el Ibex con un mercado:
> 
> ...



Coño, muy bueno. Correlación total hasta mayo 2007. Ellos se han tirado por el tobogán unos meses antes.

Por cierto, no tengo ni idea del mercado inmobiliario irlandés, dices que hay burbuja y se está pinchando ¿también sus movimientos se han anticipado y podiamos extrapolar lo que va a pasar aquí?

Esto mola. :


----------



## Yossarian (15 Ene 2008)

Eddy dijo:


> Si volvemos a juntarnos con el tigre céltico estaremos con el Ibex a 10.000 en Junio-Agosto de este año (y eso no quiere decir que pararemos ahí )



Me encaja. Precisamente estaba revisando la gráfica con el DOW. Se podría llegar a los 8.000 durante el primer semestre de 2009.


----------



## burbufilia (15 Ene 2008)

Por cierto, si queréis echar unas risas, esto es lo que se decía hace poco más de dos semanas:

Fuente:
http://www.cadenaser.com/economia/a...s-nacionales2a/sernot/20071227csrcsreco_2/Tes


*Los expertos prevén que la Bolsa superará la crisis hipotecaria en 2008 con un repunte del 12%*
Las grandes compañías con balances saneados y presencia internacional centran las apuestas de los analistas para el próximo año

EP 27-12-2007

El Ibex-35 podría subir en torno a un 12% en 2008 apoyado en los grandes valores con un balance saneado y gran diversificación internacional, como Telefónica o Repsol YPF, y en compañías con expectativas de movimientos corporativos, como Iberia o Unión Fenosa en un contexto global dominado todavía por las incertidumbres derivadas de la crisis crediticia de alto riesgo en Estados Unidos, según los expertos consultados por Reuters. Otros factores que marcarán el ejercicio pasan por la ralentización del sector inmobiliario y sus firmas cotizadas, lo que situaría al índice alrededor de los 17.100 puntos a finales del próximo año.


Además de las compañías con alta rentabilidad por dividendo, entre las que los analistas citan al grupo tecnológico y de defensa Indra, otros valores atractivos se encuentran en el sector farmacéutico. En cambio, la mayoría de los analistas recomiendan deshacer posiciones en inmobiliarias, ante la ralentización del ciclo económico español derivado de la desaceleración del sector de la construcción.

Según previsiones de 14 brokers compiladas por Reuters, la banda de estimaciones para el selectivo oscila entre un máximo de 17.600 puntos y un mínimo de 16.200 puntos.

Crecimiento del 8% en 2007

El índice selectivo del mercado continuo ha desacelerado este ejercicio su ritmo de revalorización hasta cerrar el año con un crecimiento en torno al 8% después de haber subido en 2006 cerca de un 32%, un 18% en 2005, un 17% en 2004 y un 28% en 2003.

Estas menores revalorizaciones se producirían en un contexto global dominado todavía por las incertidumbres derivadas de la crisis crediticia de alto riesgo en Estados Unidos.

Esta situación, coinciden los analistas, podría obligar a mayores bajadas de tipos de interés en Estados Unidos hasta situarlos entre un 3 y un 3,75 por ciento para finales de 2008 desde el 4,25 por ciento actual; y entre un 3,75 y un 4 por ciento en la eurozona.

La desaceleración prevista en la revalorización de la bolsa española se produciría además en un entorno de un menor crecimiento de los beneficios de las empresas que cotizan en el Ibex-35 y que se situaría en torno a una media del cinco por ciento, según MG Valores, aunque otras casas contemplan crecimientos algo más halagüeños, en el entorno del 8 o el 9%.

Banca, Iberia y renovables

Respecto al sector bancario español, la mayoría de los analistas consultados coinciden en infraponderar o mantenerse en neutral dentro del sector de la banca mediana a la espera de la evolución de la crisis crediticia, y en cambio, recomiendan estar en los bancos grandes, como Santander y BBVA, por su mayor diversificación geográfica.


----------



## Yossarian (15 Ene 2008)

burbufilia dijo:


> Si a Telefónica no la estuvieran manipulando para arriba de mala manera para tapar a la opinión pública un crack en toda regla, el gráfico del IBEX estaría acompasado a la caída del índice irlandés.
> 
> Yo creo que al índice le pasará lo que tú insinúas, pero más que nada por la corrección de la Telefónica.
> 
> ...



No te voy a aconsejar con lo de la compra porque no sigo la bolsa. Solo me acuerdo de cuando la seguía, en las turbulencias de 2002-2003, y me acuerdo muy bien que justo antes de la 2ª guerra de Irak, feb 2003, el IBEX estaba 5.500 el SAN a 5 y pico, el BBVA a 7 y pico y TEF creo que sobre los 8 o 9, y había gente que no recomendaba comprar, ¡¡¡ porque decian que aún no había tocado fondo !!! Y tampoco recuerdo que hubiera un acojone bursátil generalizado y se hablase mucho de eso.

Eso si, fue terminar la invasión de Irak y todo empezó a subir. Y hasta ahora...


----------



## burbufilia (15 Ene 2008)

Yossarian dijo:


> No te voy a aconsejar con lo de la compra porque no sigo la bolsa. Solo me acuerdo de cuando la seguía, en las turbulencias de 2002-2003, y me acuerdo muy bien que justo antes de la 2ª guerra de Irak, feb 2003, el IBEX estaba 5.500 el SAN a 5 y pico, el BBVA a 7 y pico y TEF creo que sobre los 8 o 9, y había gente que no recomendaba comprar, ¡¡¡ porque decian que aún no había tocado fondo !!! Y tampoco recuerdo que hubiera un acojone bursátil generalizado y se hablase mucho de eso.
> 
> Eso si, fue terminar la invasión de Irak y todo empezó a subir. Y hasta ahora...



Yo seguí aquello y entré de lleno a principios de 2004 y tímidamente en verano de 2003. Lo interesante sería ver el nivel de beneficios (PER) en que cotizaban las empresas en los momentos de desplome y en los que tocaban fondo (fin 2002), para ponernos en situación de hacia dónde vamos. 

Y haría otra pregunta: ¿el tema subprime no es algo puntual? O sea, Citygroup, por ejemplo, que ha dicho: mirad nengs, este año gano un 83% menos porque he perdido en el pufo de las subprime un pastizal. Tabula rasa, vuelta a empezar, propósito de enmienda y tranquilos todos que estas pérdidas son extraordinarias, ya estoy limpio para ir tirando pa'lante. 

Lo digo porque para el perfil largoplacista (el mío) puede serle interesante que esta crisis sea dura, pero corta. En fin, veremos.


----------



## burbufilia (15 Ene 2008)

Yossarian dijo:


> No te voy a aconsejar con lo de la compra porque no sigo la bolsa. Solo me acuerdo de cuando la seguía, en las turbulencias de 2002-2003, y me acuerdo muy bien que justo antes de la 2ª guerra de Irak, feb 2003, el IBEX estaba 5.500 el SAN a 5 y pico, el BBVA a 7 y pico y TEF creo que sobre los 8 o 9, y había gente que no recomendaba comprar, ¡¡¡ porque decian que aún no había tocado fondo !!! Y tampoco recuerdo que hubiera un acojone bursátil generalizado y se hablase mucho de eso.
> 
> Eso si, fue terminar la invasión de Irak y todo empezó a subir. Y hasta ahora...



Yo seguí aquello y entré de lleno a principios de 2004 y tímidamente en verano de 2003. Lo interesante sería ver el nivel de beneficios (PER) en que cotizaban las empresas en los momentos de desplome y en los que tocaban fondo (fin 2002), para ponernos en situación de hacia dónde vamos. 

Y haría otra pregunta: ¿el tema subprime no es algo puntual? O sea, Citygroup, por ejemplo, que ha dicho: mirad nengs, este año gano un 83% menos porque he perdido en el pufo de las subprime un pastizal. Tabula rasa, vuelta a empezar, propósito de enmienda y tranquilos todos que estas pérdidas son extraordinarias, ya estoy limpio para ir tirando pa'lante. 

Lo digo porque para el perfil largoplacista (el mío) puede serle interesante que esta crisis sea dura, pero corta. En fin, veremos.


----------



## borbuja (15 Ene 2008)

..........


----------



## burbufilia (15 Ene 2008)

Yossarian dijo:


> No te voy a aconsejar con lo de la compra porque no sigo la bolsa. Solo me acuerdo de cuando la seguía, en las turbulencias de 2002-2003, y me acuerdo muy bien que justo antes de la 2ª guerra de Irak, feb 2003, el IBEX estaba 5.500 el SAN a 5 y pico, el BBVA a 7 y pico y TEF creo que sobre los 8 o 9, y había gente que no recomendaba comprar, ¡¡¡ porque decian que aún no había tocado fondo !!! Y tampoco recuerdo que hubiera un acojone bursátil generalizado y se hablase mucho de eso.
> 
> Eso si, fue terminar la invasión de Irak y todo empezó a subir. Y hasta ahora...



Yo seguí aquello y entré de lleno a principios de 2004 y tímidamente en verano de 2003. También recuerdo los sudores fríos porque el barril de petróleo estaba a $30. Lo interesante sería ver el nivel de beneficios (PER) en que cotizaban las empresas en los momentos de desplome y en los que tocaban fondo (fin 2002), para ponernos en situación de hacia dónde vamos. 

Y haría otra pregunta: ¿el tema subprime no es algo puntual? O sea, Citygroup, por ejemplo, que ha dicho: mirad nengs, este año gano un 83% menos porque he perdido en el pufo de las subprime un pastizal. Tabula rasa, vuelta a empezar, propósito de enmienda y tranquilos todos que estas pérdidas son extraordinarias, ya estoy limpio para ir tirando pa'lante. 

Lo digo porque para el perfil largoplacista (el mío) puede serle interesante que esta crisis sea dura, pero corta. En fin, veremos.


----------



## burbufilia (15 Ene 2008)

Yossarian dijo:


> No te voy a aconsejar con lo de la compra porque no sigo la bolsa. Solo me acuerdo de cuando la seguía, en las turbulencias de 2002-2003, y me acuerdo muy bien que justo antes de la 2ª guerra de Irak, feb 2003, el IBEX estaba 5.500 el SAN a 5 y pico, el BBVA a 7 y pico y TEF creo que sobre los 8 o 9, y había gente que no recomendaba comprar, ¡¡¡ porque decian que aún no había tocado fondo !!! Y tampoco recuerdo que hubiera un acojone bursátil generalizado y se hablase mucho de eso.
> 
> Eso si, fue terminar la invasión de Irak y todo empezó a subir. Y hasta ahora...



Yo seguí aquello y entré de lleno a principios de 2004 y tímidamente en verano de 2003. También recuerdo los sudores fríos porque el barril de petróleo estaba a $30. Lo interesante sería ver el nivel de beneficios (PER) en que cotizaban las empresas en los momentos de desplome y en los que tocaban fondo (fin 2002), para ponernos en situación de hacia dónde vamos. 

Y haría otra pregunta: ¿el tema subprime no es algo puntual? O sea, Citygroup, por ejemplo, que ha dicho: mirad nengs, este año gano un 83% menos porque he perdido en el pufo de las subprime un pastizal. Tabula rasa, vuelta a empezar, propósito de enmienda y tranquilos todos que estas pérdidas son extraordinarias, ya estoy limpio para ir tirando pa'lante. 

Lo digo porque para el perfil largoplacista (el mío) puede serle interesante que esta crisis sea dura, pero corta. En fin, veremos.


----------



## borbuja (15 Ene 2008)

..........


----------



## Eddy (15 Ene 2008)

> O sea, Citygroup, por ejemplo, que ha dicho: mirad nengs, este año gano un 83% menos porque he perdido en el pufo de las subprime un pastizal. Tabula rasa, vuelta a empezar, propósito de enmienda y tranquilos todos que estas pérdidas son extraordinarias, ya estoy limpio para ir tirando pa'lante.



Nooor. Ahora vienen el resto de hipotecas, hipotecas a edificios comerciales, los créditos al consumo, las tarjetas, créditos a los coches, etc.

Citi Future Prospects

Y cada vez les costará más capitalizarse a los bankitos en un futuro:

Cost of Capital "Ratchets Up" at Citigroup and Merrill 



> Si a Telefónica no la estuvieran manipulando para arriba de mala manera para tapar a la opinión pública un crack en toda regla, el gráfico del IBEX estaría acompasado a la caída del índice irlandés.



EXACTO. Aquí está la comparación Irlanda-Telefónica. Justo cuando los irlandeses se empiezan a venir abajo, la mano de Dios aparece y levanta TEF (y por extensión, al IBEX) a alturas celestiales

TEF-ISEQ


----------



## Meetic (15 Ene 2008)

Pues por lo que acaban de decir en la tv se teme que mañana haya un gran desplome en el IBEX35 debido al panico que se esta generando junto al mal día que esta teniendo Wall Street.


----------



## feliponII (15 Ene 2008)

valla ostia ¡¡¡ 
pero tiene dos soportes de las ultimas crisis en lo 13500 +-,
como ahi siga cayendo, va a ser acojonante por que apartir de ahi no tiene soportes claros ....


----------



## terraenxebre (15 Ene 2008)

jajaja...mañana entonces hay rebote


----------



## Yossarian (15 Ene 2008)

burbufilia dijo:


> ...
> 
> Y haría otra pregunta: ¿el tema subprime no es algo puntual? O sea, Citygroup, por ejemplo, que ha dicho: mirad nengs, este año gano un 83% menos porque he perdido en el pufo de las subprime un pastizal. Tabula rasa, vuelta a empezar, propósito de enmienda y tranquilos todos que estas pérdidas son extraordinarias, ya estoy limpio para ir tirando pa'lante.
> 
> ....



Creo que en USA están muy "sensibilizados" con los pufos contables (e.g. ENRON) y las auditoras no pasan ni una por la cuenta que les trae (e.g. Arthur Andersen). Creo que se están andando con cuidado. Prefieren vender sinceridad antes que humo, y encima de perder pasta, jugarse las pelotas (esto último se refiere a los altos directivos, porque allí se la juegan y van a la carcel, no como aquí).

Creo que los resultados reflejarán más o menos las pérdidas reales, lo que no quiere decir que existan otros problemas que aún no hayan generado pérdidas efectivas y lo hagan en el futuro.


----------



## Zenak (15 Ene 2008)

Madre mía que bajón ha pegado hoy el IBEX!!!!, un -3,37% por debajo de los 14000 puntos. Nueva York esta ahora mismo en un -1,58%. ¿Es el fin?.

*LOS AIRES DE RECESIÓN ESQUILMAN AL IBEX EN DIEZ SESIONES LAS GANANCIAS DE 2007*
Ni un segundo de respiro. Los nefastos resultados de Citigroup y del resto de la banca norteamericana, unidos a la brusca caída de la confianza del inversor en Alemania y las ventas minoristas en EE UU, han arrastrado a los principales indicadores de renta variable. El Ibex 35 perdió el 3,37% en la sesión, por lo que en 2008 acumula un retroceso del 8,14% hasta los 13.945 puntos. Se trata de la mayor caída desde agosto del año pasado. Las ganancias de 2007 ya son historia. Además, el petróleo cede más del 2% por las amenazas de recesión, mientras que el dinero busca refugio en el paraguas de la renta fija. (17:45)

Invertia.com

Veremos esta noche como acaba el mercado asiático.


----------



## Zenak (15 Ene 2008)

feliponII dijo:


> valla ostia ¡¡¡
> pero tiene dos soportes de las ultimas crisis en lo 13500 +-,
> como ahi siga cayendo, va a ser acojonante por que apartir de ahi no tiene soportes claros ....



Según el diario el Mundo, en 10 sesiones ha perdido todas las ganancias del año, yo creo que de esta no se va a salir tan alegremente como lo hizo en Agosto. Se esta poniendo a prueba la economía mundial y tengo plena confianza en que muchos analistas están analizando la situación en la que se encuentra actualmente el mercado mundial para escribir libros, porque esta situación no se ha dado nunca.


----------



## euriborde (15 Ene 2008)

Zenak dijo:


> Madre mía que bajón ha pegado hoy el IBEX!!!!, un -3,37% por debajo de los 14000 puntos. Nueva York esta ahora mismo en un -1,58%. ¿Es el fin?.
> 
> *LOS AIRES DE RECESIÓN ESQUILMAN AL IBEX EN DIEZ SESIONES LAS GANANCIAS DE 2007*
> Ni un segundo de respiro. Los nefastos resultados de *Citigroup *y del resto de la *banca norteamericana*, unidos a la brusca caída de la confianza del *inversor en Alemania *y las *ventas minoristas en EE UU*, han arrastrado a los principales indicadores de renta variable. El Ibex 35 perdió el 3,37% en la sesión, por lo que en 2008 acumula un retroceso del 8,14% hasta los 13.945 puntos. Se trata de la mayor caída desde agosto del año pasado. Las ganancias de 2007 ya son historia. Además, *el petróleo* cede más del 2% por las amenazas de recesión, mientras que el dinero busca refugio en el paraguas de la renta fija. (17:45)
> ...



No entiendo, entonces la culpa la tienen *los demás*?


----------



## El_Presi (15 Ene 2008)

Dicen que mañana la FED puede bajar los tipos a lo bruto si publican unos buenos datos de inflación, entonces podríamos ver un buen rebote


----------



## Zenak (15 Ene 2008)

euriborde dijo:


> No entiendo, entonces la culpa la tienen *los demás*?



Cuando Wall Street estornuda el resto de las bolsas se resfría y Wall Street es muy sensible a según que clase de noticias, pienso que los brokers saben algo mas que el resto no sabe e intuyen por donde van los tiros y qué niveles deben de medir en forma de noticia y resultados de empresas, por algo deben estar ahí, en Wall Street ¿no?.


----------



## euriborde (15 Ene 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> Dicen que mañana la FED puede bajar los tipos a lo bruto si publican unos buenos datos de inflación, entonces podríamos ver un buen rebote



Ahí ahí, petróleo barato para Europa.


----------



## euriborde (15 Ene 2008)

Zenak dijo:


> Cuando Wall Street estornuda el resto de las bolsas se resfría y Wall Street es muy sensible a según que clase de noticias, pienso que los brokers saben algo mas que el resto no sabe e intuyen por donde van los tiros y qué niveles deben de medir en forma de noticia y resultados de empresas, por algo deben estar ahí, en Wall Street ¿no?.



Ya hombre. Me refería a que parece que las causas son exclusivamente externas, cuando el primer sitio donde las cosas no van bien es en casa


----------



## nam (15 Ene 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> Dicen que mañana la FED puede bajar los tipos a lo bruto si publican unos buenos datos de inflación, entonces podríamos ver un buen rebote





> Wholesale inflation hike largest in 26 years
> Labor Department says soaring energy costs, from gasoline to home heating oil, responsible for 6.3% increase last year.



http://money.cnn.com/2008/01/15/news/economy/bc.economy.ap/index.htm?postversion=2008011509

Si, yo ya me he planteado que la Reserva esta a un paso de bajar tipos de nuevo...
Estan contra la espada y la pared y les importa poco la inflacion (vamos que sino no habrian estado recortando tipos )


----------



## Zenak (15 Ene 2008)

euriborde dijo:


> Ya hombre. Me refería a que parece que las causas son exclusivamente externas, cuando el primer sitio donde las cosas no van bien es en casa



Pues en su casa no va muy bien que digamos, sobretodo en la zona de Florida y Detroit donde la burbuja estallo hace tiempo y en California hay un pelotazo muy grande y todo el mundo se teme lo peor, no sé de otras zonas, pero Estados Unidos es muy grande y su nivel económico debe ser muy diferente respecto de una zona a otra, eso sin hablar del tema de prestamos no hipotecarios, como el de los prestamos personales y de tarjeta de crédito. USA tiene mucha mierda debajo de la alfombra, y creo que aquí tenemos mucha más.

Una amiga mía trabaja en Jacksonville en el estado de Florida y dice que la gente las esta pasando canutas para vender su casa, ella está de alquiler.


----------



## Tuttle (15 Ene 2008)

euriborde dijo:


> Ahí ahí, petróleo barato para Europa.



Dudo mucho que viendo lo que está cayendo en norteamerica por vivir a costa de la fortaleza de la moneda los europeos quieran dar muchos papelitos a cambio de petroleo y seguir la misma pauta.

Me da que se van a cargar con impuestos los derivados del petróleo, reduciendo su consumo y de paso forzar la renovación del parque automovilístico por sistemas sostenibles de manera que la economía Europea no caiga en recesión.


----------



## euriborde (15 Ene 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> Me da que se van a cargar con impuestos los derivados del petróleo, reduciendo su consumo y de paso forzar la renovación del parque automovilístico por sistemas sostenibles de manera que la economía Europea no caiga en recesión.



Es posible. Tendría que ser una medida tomada en la UE en conjunto, porque ningún gobierno va a asfixiar unilateralmente a sus empresas y usuarios con ese impuesto con la que está cayendo. Eso le sacaría del poder a la primera de cambio


----------



## terraenxebre (15 Ene 2008)

*donde dije diego digo digo*

http://www.libertaddigital.com/noticias/noticia_1276315722.html

Noticia publicada el 19-10-2007

Zapatero dice que los máximos de la Bolsa demuestran que la crisis no afecta a España

Mientras Gordon Brown, Nicolás Sarkozy y Angela Merkel han rubricado su preocupación por el impacto de las turbulencias financieras en un documento donde piden más transparencia y regulación en los mercados, Rodríguez Zapatero ha alardeado de "fortaleza económica" apoyándose en el máximo histórico del Ibex 35. A mediados de agosto, la Bolsa registró su peor sesión en tres años días después de que Zapatero presumiera de la cotización del Ibex. 


Mr Smith ( Matrix): Era inevitable Sr Anderson


----------



## pobracara (15 Ene 2008)

DOW JONES 12.501,11 -277,0 -2,2% 22:03 Acciones
S&P 500 1.380,95 -35,3 -2,5% 22:28 Acciones
NASDAQ 100 1.894,09 -55,1 -2,8% 22:13 

Intel presenta resultados peores de lo esperado.

Mañana más madera!


----------



## Blackbird (15 Ene 2008)

Por Dios, nadie tiene el link a la noticia de invertia: "los analistas pronostican un fuerte rebote desde la sobreventa"?

Lo he estado buscando, pero no lo encuentro. Me haria mucho ilu leerlo ahora, a ver si hay suerte y alguien lo tiene


----------



## pobracara (15 Ene 2008)

Blackbird dijo:


> Por Dios, nadie tiene el link a la noticia de invertia: "los analistas pronostican un fuerte rebote desde la sobreventa"?
> 
> Lo he estado buscando, pero no lo encuentro. Me haria mucho ilu leerlo ahora, a ver si hay suerte y alguien lo tiene



http://www.invertia.com/noticias/noticia.asp?idNoticia=1879463


----------



## Eddy (15 Ene 2008)

Intel se cae más del 10% after hours

Intel

y los futuros se desploman CNNAfterhours

Las plegarias a San Benjamín recorren Wall St.


----------



## Blackbird (15 Ene 2008)

pobracara dijo:


> http://www.invertia.com/noticias/noticia.asp?idNoticia=1879463



Jo, eres mi heroe. Lo copio, que queda mas diver. Si no, la gente no lo lee

a tendencia bajista del selectivo español en el inicio de año, con una caída acumulada del 3%, puede dar un giro brusco en las próximas sesiones. Según los analistas técnicos consultados, *el Ibex 35 busca ahora soporte en 14.480 *puntos, nivel en el que se encuentra en situación de elevada *sobreventa y desde el que podría ejecutar un movimiento al alza*. En los últimos años, el principal indicador de la renta variable ha vivido situaciones similares en las que se ha revalorizado de golpe entre un* 7 y un 15%*.

La Bolsa está apta sólo para valientes. “Para aquellos que en un contexto de elevada volatilidad anticipen los giros al alza del mercado, que los habrá, y tengan el tacto de saber vender justo antes de la caída”, expresa un operador de mesa consultado. Así, en las próximas sesiones, según los análisis chartistas a los que ha tenido acceso este portal, *se puede producir el ansiado rebote* después de un inicio de año difícil para los mercados.
*
Renta 4, Noesis y Banco Urquijo ven al Ibex 35 en “sobreventa”* en un momento de cierto pánico en el que la mayoría de los inversores, tanto institucionales como minoristas, optan por la liquidez. A pesar de la ligera subida de la sesión de hoy, el Ibex 35 pierde el 3% en 2008, mientras que los selectivos de los pequeños y medianos valores ceden el 6,6 y 7,4%, respectivamente.

“A muy corto plazo, la sobreventa es elevada y debe vigilarse la zona de los *14.380 -14.480 puntos*, esto es, un ajuste del 61,80 - 66% de todo el último gran movimiento alcista de 13.500 a los 16.000 puntos”, expresan los expertos de *Noesis*, que creen que “el alcance de este punto de giro potencial podría provocar un *rebote en próximas fechas*”. Ahora bien, desde esta casa subrayan que de perder este nivel en el actual tramo bajista podría anticipar “un cambio de tendencia de medio plazo”.

En *Renta 4* coinciden y consideran que el nivel de “*14.480 puntos* es bastante importante para que se dé un rebote en el corto plazo, ya que representa el 62% de retroceso de todo el impulso desde 13.500 hasta 16.000 puntos”. Para el departamento de análisis de la compañía cotizada en Bolsa, desde 2003 “los niveles de *sobreventa actuales han significado en todas las ocasiones proximidad de suelo y fuerte rebote* en las semanas siguientes”. De entre un 7 y un 15%, según el gráfico. Por ello, Renta 4 recomienda compra especulativa del Ibex 35.

*Cortal Consors* cree que la tendencia actual del Ibex 35 es de “consolidación” a corto plazo, aunque “bajista” a medio. “Siempre que la resistencia se mantenga en 14.720 puntos, se espera una consolidación a la baja hasta 14.455 y 14.400”, analiza la entidad filial de BNP Paribas. En cualquier caso, no descartan un escenario alternativo en el que “al romper al alza el nivel de los 14.720 se allanaría el terreno para llegar a los 14.850 y posteriormente a los 14.930”. 



...


Bueno, lo que he puesto en negrita, no es mala leche, que no es mal interprete, es lo que ellos pusieron en negrita.


----------



## Blackbird (15 Ene 2008)

La tendencia bajista del selectivo español en el inicio de año, con una caída acumulada del 3%, puede dar un giro brusco en las próximas sesiones. Según los analistas técnicos consultados, *el Ibex 35 busca ahora soporte en 14.480 puntos*, nivel en el que se encuentra en situación de elevada *sobreventa y desde el que podría ejecutar un movimiento al alza*. En los últimos años, el principal indicador de la renta variable ha vivido situaciones similares en las que se ha revalorizado de golpe entre un 7 y un 15%.

La Bolsa está apta sólo para valientes. “Para aquellos que en un contexto de elevada volatilidad anticipen los giros al alza del mercado, que los habrá, y tengan el tacto de saber vender justo antes de la caída”, expresa un operador de mesa consultado. Así, en las próximas sesiones, según los análisis chartistas a los que ha tenido acceso este portal, se *puede producir el ansiado rebote *después de un inicio de año difícil para los mercados.

*Renta 4, Noesis y Banco Urquijo ven al Ibex 35 en “sobreventa”* en un momento de cierto pánico en el que la mayoría de los inversores, tanto institucionales como minoristas, optan por la liquidez. A pesar de la ligera subida de la sesión de hoy, el Ibex 35 pierde el 3% en 2008, mientras que los selectivos de los pequeños y medianos valores ceden el 6,6 y 7,4%, respectivamente.

“A muy corto plazo, la sobreventa es elevada y debe vigilarse la zona de los *14.380 -14.480 puntos*, esto es, un ajuste del 61,80 - 66% de todo el último gran movimiento alcista de 13.500 a los 16.000 puntos”, expresan los expertos de *Noesis*, que creen que “el alcance de este punto de giro potencial podría provocar un *rebote en próximas fechas*”. Ahora bien, desde esta casa subrayan que de perder este nivel en el actual tramo bajista podría anticipar “un cambio de tendencia de medio plazo”.

En* Renta 4* coinciden y consideran que el nivel de “*14.480 puntos* es bastante importante para que se dé un rebote en el corto plazo, ya que representa el 62% de retroceso de todo el impulso desde 13.500 hasta 16.000 puntos”. Para el departamento de análisis de la compañía cotizada en Bolsa, desde 2003 “los niveles de s*obreventa actuales han significado en todas las ocasiones proximidad de suelo y fuerte rebote* en las semanas siguientes”. De entre un 7 y un 15%, según el gráfico. Por ello, Renta 4 recomienda* compra especulativa *del Ibex 35.
*
Cortal Consors *cree que la tendencia actual del Ibex 35 es de “consolidación” a corto plazo, aunque “bajista” a medio. “Siempre que la resistencia se mantenga en 14.720 puntos, se espera una consolidación a la baja hasta 14.455 y 14.400”, analiza la entidad filial de BNP Paribas. En cualquier caso, no descartan un escenario alternativo en el que “al romper al alza el nivel de los 14.720 se allanaría el terreno para llegar a los 14.850 y posteriormente a los 14.930”.


----------



## Amon_Ra (15 Ene 2008)

Viendo los comentarios de los analistos uno piensa o rebota ya con las declaraciones de bajadas de tipos del bernake parando la caida USA o el 13500 esta ya a tiro de piedra. 

Las manos debiles que son las que estan en el mercado son cobardes por naturaleza no esperemos grandes hazañas.

saludos.


----------



## pollo (16 Ene 2008)

Amon_Ra dijo:


> Viendo los comentarios de los analistos uno piensa o rebota ya con las declaraciones de bajadas de tipos del bernake parando la caida USA o el 13500 esta ya a tiro de piedra.
> 
> Las manos debiles que son las que estan en el mercado son cobardes por naturaleza no esperemos grandes hazañas.
> 
> saludos.



A mí lo que me hace gracia es todo este sinsentido de "soportes", "tendencias" y demás engañabobos. ¿A quien pretenden engañar?


----------



## rotovator (16 Ene 2008)

pollo dijo:


> A mí lo que me hace gracia es todo este sinsentido de "soportes", "tendencias" y demás engañabobos. ¿A quien pretenden engañar?



No hace falta pretender engañar con mucha insistencia para conseguirlo.

¿Has visto los foros de astroc?

Si sale el presidente diciendo que la empresa va a la quiebra y a continuación se suicida en público, todavía defenderían a la empresa y su cotización, y creerían firmemente en una inminente revalorización. Los motivos saldrían por doquier, y cuanto más ingenua la razón de la esperada subida, más creíble.


----------



## Berebere (16 Ene 2008)

Subiendo hasta el infinito y más allá:


----------



## pobracara (16 Ene 2008)

Esta es la perspectiva que debe adoptar un patriota


----------



## Don Facundo (16 Ene 2008)

Blackbird dijo:


> expresan los expertos de *Noesis*, que creen que “el alcance de este punto de giro potencial podría provocar un *rebote en próximas fechas*”. Ahora bien, desde esta casa subrayan que de perder este nivel en el actual tramo bajista podría anticipar “un cambio de tendencia de medio plazo”.



Usea, que según los egpertosh, si la bolsa llega a un punto, podría producirse una subida, salvo que baje, que entonces se produciría una bajada.

¿Y para esto hay estudios, o es una cosa natural que uno nace ya con ese don? :


----------



## rotovator (16 Ene 2008)

pobracara dijo:


> Esta es la perspectiva que debe adoptar un patriota



genial tu comentario, cuando recomiende este foro, diré que a poco que aprendas y captes la situación, te descojonas vivo con las intervenciones


----------



## Columpio_Asesino (16 Ene 2008)

rotovator dijo:


> genial tu comentario, cuando recomiende este foro, diré que a poco que aprendas y captes la situación, te descojonas vivo con las intervenciones




Yo es que me he partido de risa aquí yo solo con la chorrada de la imagen 

Por cierto, soy nuevo posteando, aunque llevo leyendo el foro más de un año


----------



## El_Presi (16 Ene 2008)

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/econ...ales/Bolsas/elpepieco/20080116elpepieco_2/Tes



> *El temor a la recesión castiga con dureza a las principales Bolsas*
> El Ibex vive el peor arranque de año de su historia, con una caída del 8,15%
> 
> CLAUDI PÉREZ - Madrid - 16/01/2008
> ...


----------



## sephon (16 Ene 2008)

Paski dijo:


> Descarao, imaginate a un comentarista de futbol diciendo "si el betis pierde el decimo puesto de la clasificación, que es su soporte, entonces podria irse facilmente a segunda pero si aguanta es muy posible que se produzca un rebote que le ponga en zona champions".
> Sin embargo sale un tio con traje y corbata y empieza a decir gilipolleces de soportes y mierdas de esas y nadie le corre a gorrazos.



El "Analisis tecnico bursatil" es el Tarot de la Economia. La mayor parte de su exito se debe a que mucha gente usa las mismas herramientas y a que sus predicciones son autoconsistentes: al actuar segun la prediccion se favorece que esta se cumpla.

Pero no deja de tener las deficiencias del Tarot. Pese a preveer trivialidades de la vida diaria con relativo acierto, es incapaz de anticipar grandes eventos de los que lo cambian todo. Una pitonisa que mire sus cartas astrales no podra adivinar un accidente de coche que deje invalido a su cliente a no ser que lo investigue a fondo y descubra que es un alcoholico al que le gusta cometer imprudencias al volante. Y ni con esas podra dar una fecha ni asegurar el accidente al 100%. De la misma forma, un analista de la Bolsa con sus estructuras "hombro-cabeza-hombro" no podra preveer, ni tan solo aproximadamente, las consecuencias en la Bolsa del estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria a no ser que se dedique a estudiar el conjunto de la economia detalladamente pero con una vision amplia. Y creedme, la mayoria de analistas no hace esto.


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Ene 2008)

Ah, que buenos tiempos aquellos 

Noticia en Expansión.com del 24/12/2007, debian de darla para alegrar la nochebuena.

Santander prevé que el Ibex 35 supere la barrera de los 17.000



B. Santander dijo:


> "Nuestro objetivo para el Ibex 35 es que alcance los 17.150 puntos, más de un 10% por encima del nivel actual", responden desde el departamento de análisis de Santander a la pregunta de qué hará el selectivo español en los próximos meses.
> 
> La entidad financiera, que ha sido distinguida como la tercera mejor casa de análisis a la hora de recomendar valores en 2007 por la prestigiosa consultora StarMine, vaticina que el final de 2007 y principios de 2008 venga marcado por la inestabilidad en las bolsas mundiales y las dudas sobre el crecimiento económico y de resultados empresariales a ambos lados del Atlántico. "Sin embargo, esperamos que la atractiva valoración de los mercados de renta variable, el reducido endeudamiento de las compañías y la convencida actuación de los bancos centrales propicicien una recuperación y mayor estabilidad de los mercados en la segunda mitad de 2008", añaden.



Ironicamente, si el que no gana dinero con la bolsa es que no quiere ganar dinero 



> Mi suegra es tarotista y aunque no soy creyente lo hace muy bien y ademas se lo cree.
> Le voy a pedir que haga una prediccion del comportamiento del IBEX y lo publicaré aqui, a ver que pasa.



En Carpatos lei que habia un fondo cuyas decisiones se basaban en la astrologia, a quebrado hace poco ....


----------



## Tuerto (16 Ene 2008)

Amanece un nuevo día y no parece lucir el Sol en el parquet (más bien vientos racheados je je):

Descensos de apertura un 1% hasta los 13.800 :


----------



## Pillao (16 Ene 2008)

Paski dijo:


> Descarao, imaginate a un comentarista de futbol diciendo "si el betis pierde el decimo puesto de la clasificación, que es su soporte, entonces podria irse facilmente a segunda pero si aguanta es muy posible que se produzca un rebote que le ponga en zona champions".
> Sin embargo sale un tio con traje y corbata y empieza a decir gilipolleces de soportes y mierdas de esas y nadie le corre a gorrazos.



En este hilo hallarán Vds. respuestas:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=37978

Que aproveche...


----------



## Berebere (16 Ene 2008)

Sacado del foro de la Bolsa de Madrid:



Pitonalbina dijo:


> *ALIBABA Y LOS 40 LADRONES*
> CON ESTA BANDA DE TXORIZOS QUE DOMINAN LA ECONOMIA ES IMPOSIBLE GANAR UN DURO. NOS MANEJAN COMO MARIONETAS, SUBEN Y BAJAN LAS COTIZACIONES A SU ANTOJO Y ENCIMA CUANDO HABLAN NOS QUEDAMOS TODOS COMO IDIOTAS(que es lo que somos)ESCUCHANDO COMO SI FUESE EL EVANGELIO. QUE SI FULANITO A DICHO... ANALICEN RECOMENDACIONES PASADAS Y VERAN COMO NO DICEN MAS QUE MENTIRAS, SUS MENTIRAS. ¡QUE EL 2008 LES TRAIGA UN POQUITO DE VERGUENZA Y ALMORRANAS PARA TODOS! no puedo seguir escribiendo porque tengo que ir a recoger cartones y chatarra(ME JODE ROBAR QUE ES LO QUE HACEN ELLOS) pero de algo hay que comer... por cierto, hoy he vendido mis acciones de ercros, la seda y astroc.



http://www.labolsa.com/foro/mensajes/1200444542/


----------



## valmont (16 Ene 2008)

Ya pierde un 1,63%, esto se desmorona.


----------



## Carnivale (16 Ene 2008)

valmont dijo:


> Ya pierde un 1,63%, esto se desmorona.



Envido, -1.74%.


----------



## Rocket (16 Ene 2008)

*hoy se vera...*



valmont dijo:


> Ya pierde 1,33, ¿martes negro?



Pues no se... hoy se vera. Creo que habia un hilo ayer mismo en el que alguien decia que solo se podria hablar de crisis cuando llegase a los 11.000. Yo le respondi que llegariamos la semana que viene.

En cualquier caso, no es normal que baje tan rapido. Pero claro, la bolsa es muy cruel...


----------



## ipj (16 Ene 2008)

Hombre, los 11.000 la semana que viene sería un descalabro en toda regla, la que se podría montar y más pensando que estamos en época pre-electoral.

Ya me veo a Rajoy echando la culpa de la bajada de la bolsa a Zapatero (como si dependiese de él que la bolsa subiese o bajase... )


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Ene 2008)

El envite está en los 13.600, como baje de ahí... huid


----------



## Vincent (16 Ene 2008)

Vamos que nos vamosssss!!! pequeño remonte a las 10:21 , preparandose a para bajar con mas fuerza. Vamos que me lo quitan de las manos!!


----------



## malagueña (16 Ene 2008)

13.792 ahora mismo.. 

Si baja a cuánto sería buen momento d comprar acciones??


----------



## Isil (16 Ene 2008)

Colonial sube un 6,8 %...

Que bueno hubiera sido comprar ayer y vender ahora... como mola la bolsa!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Ene 2008)

malagueña dijo:


> 13.792 ahora mismo..
> 
> Si baja a cuánto sería buen momento d comprar acciones??



Nunca compres en contra del mercado si no quieres sustos, el mercado va a la baja, hasta que no haga un suelo consistente ni te lo plantees, el 13600 va a ser el punto de inflexión, si ahí logra rebotar y quieres aprovechar esa subida compra pensando en el corto y medio plazo, si lo traspasa como la mantequilla, compra palomitas...


----------



## malagueña (16 Ene 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Nunca compres en contra del mercado si no quieres sustos, el mercado va a la baja, hasta que no haga un suelo consistente ni te lo plantees, el 13600 va a ser el punto de inflexión, si ahí logra rebotar y quieres aprovechar esa subida compra pensando en el corto y medio plazo, si lo traspasa como la mantequilla, compra palomitas...



gracias por el consejo. En realidad no creo que me atreviera a comprar ahora, ya me salí de la bolsa en el mes de... noviembre, y empecé en esto en mayo... he estado en unos meses muy complicados en bolsa, por lo menos para mí ha sido difícil. Por lo menos he salido con números verdes : no muchos, pero algunos, gracias a unas telefónicas y unos carrefoures jejeje pero vamos, que es que estoy viendo que están algunos valores taaan baratos... que eso no quita que no puedan bajar más, claro  y si lo hacen pues mejor, a ver si acompañan tamibén con bajada de precio de los pisos


----------



## Meetic (16 Ene 2008)

Que pasa con colonial es la unica que sube de verdad lleva en estos momentos +10,61%.


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (16 Ene 2008)

al parecer alguien quiere comprarla a preicio de saldo y , todos los buitres hacen acopio. VAmos que la van a hacer un OPAITA.


----------



## Amon_Ra (16 Ene 2008)

Que es barato?

Pues podemos verlo asi a 5 años 
http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/ta?s=^IBEX&t=5y&l=on&z=m&q=l&p=m200&a=&c=

O asi a 1 año.

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/ta?s=^IBEX&t=1y&l=on&z=m&q=l&p=m200,m10&a=&c=

Saludos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Ene 2008)

Criteria Caixa Corp, está ahora mismo a 4,58E y hoy ha tocado el 4,52E, salió hace 3 meses a 5,25E según ellos con un super-descuento del 30%

Han vendido todo a super-clientes y super-amigos, no me gustaría estar en la piel de directores de banco escuchando a TODOS sus clientes decir que estan perdiendo dinero y que les han ENGAÑADO...

Lo bueno es que esto no parece tener fin... no tiene un suelo a la vista, gente que pensó que se forraría en 4 días, pierden un 13% en 3 meses, vaya regalito...


----------



## feliponII (16 Ene 2008)

*todos caen menos inditex*

como se nota quienes son ricos en españa y quienes nuevos ricos ... 

En el ibex 35 todos en rojo +o-, menos la del del señor amancio (inditex 6,812% arriba) cuya caida ayer fue coyuntural y hoy rebota ... el resto, bancos y infladas y chicharros a caer a peso ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Ene 2008)

feliponII dijo:


> como se nota quienes son ricos en españa y quienes nuevos ricos ...
> 
> En el ibex 35 todos en rojo +o-, menos la del del señor amancio (inditex 6,812% arriba) cuya caida ayer fue coyuntural y hoy rebota ... el resto, bancos y infladas y chicharros a caer a peso ...



Será una broma!!!! INDITEX en octubre-noviembre estaba a 54Euros y ayer tocó los 32Euros, que suba hoy el 6,8% te parece mucho!!! díselo a los que compraron hace 2 meses, 22euros más caras que ayer.....


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (16 Ene 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Será una broma!!!! INDITEX en octubre-noviembre estaba a 54Euros y ayer tocó los 32Euros, que suba hoy el 6,8% te parece mucho!!! díselo a los que compraron hace 2 meses, 22euros más caras que ayer.....



Eso me suena a Astroc...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Ene 2008)

demadridatuhipoteca dijo:


> Eso me suena a Astroc...



INDITEX 53,25E el 7 de nov, 32E ayer

Lo de ASTROC fue de 72,60E el 26 de febrero a 14,12E el 3 de mayo y a 2,50E ayer

INDITEX tiene un soporte en 30,9E a ver que tal le va....


----------



## gussman (16 Ene 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Criteria Caixa Corp, está ahora mismo a 4,58E y hoy ha tocado el 4,52E, salió hace 3 meses a 5,25E según ellos con un super-descuento del 30%
> 
> Han vendido todo a super-clientes y super-amigos, no me gustaría estar en la piel de directores de banco escuchando a TODOS sus clientes decir que estan perdiendo dinero y que les han ENGAÑADO...
> 
> Lo bueno es que esto no parece tener fin... no tiene un suelo a la vista, gente que pensó que se forraría en 4 días, pierden un 13% en 3 meses, vaya regalito...



Estoy de acuerdo en esto de que las sucursales ENGAÑAN a sus clientes. Yo tengo cuenta en La Caixa en una sucursal en la que conozco al director, pero por motivos de trabajo me pilla más cerca otra para hacer las gestiones.

Total, que cuando salió esto de Criteria me ofrecieron meter pasta ahí como si fuera el mayor de los chollos. Pero me lo decian con una rotundidad que yo creo que hasta los propios empleados de la sucursal estaban convencidos de las bondades de la oferta.

Yo le di largas argumentando que en ese momento no tenia dinerillo para invertir, y va el tio y me suelta... que pida un préstamo!!!!!
Yo le miro muy seriamente a los ojos y le digo: "¿Me estas sugiriendo que te pida dinero prestado para jugarmelo en la bolsa?
El tio, con dos cojones, me suelta que si, que les pida poca cantidad, 2000 eurillos o así, y que en cuanto salgan a cotización y suban, que las venda, cancele el préstamo y me saque unos eurillos. 
Le pregunto: ¿y que pasa si no suben?, y me viene a decir que van a subir SEGURO, aunque empieza a hablar ya con la boca más pequeña. 
En eso que se ve que su compañera se da cuenta de que la situación empieza a ser un poco tensa y le hecha un capote diciendo que todavía no sabian el precio de colocación, y que en cuanto lo supieran me llamarian por si estaba interesado... pero nunca me llamaron.

Cuento esto para decir que mucha gente se fiia de los empleados de las sucursales como si estos realmente estuvieran interesados en el beneficio del cliente, en lugar de en cumplir sus objetivos. Así que no me extrañaría que haya mucha gente que haya metido pasta en esto, algunos incluyo pidiendo créditos a sugerencia de los de La Caixa. Me gustaría ver que cara les ponene a estos cuando vayan a la sucursal a pedir explicaciones, o a vender las acciones para cancelar el crédito y recoger los beneficios. 

Nota: Por cierto, el director de la sucursal al que conozco no se le ocurrió ofrecerme esto. No sé si porque me aprecia o porque vió que no tenia mucha pasta en la cuenta disponible.


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Ene 2008)

Salto para arriba por resultados JPMorgan y descenso al abismo dentro de 5 minutos . ...


----------



## Nameiro (16 Ene 2008)

Bueno, para que os divirtais y me lo restregueis cuando esto siga bajando os diré que a pesar de la que está cayendo he aumentado en 4000 eurillos mas mi participacion en un fondo de renta variable, concretamente el de bestinver bolsa. Como es habitual me entró con fecha del dia 12 así que me como entera la gran ostia de estos dos dias. 

Justo hoy tb me llegó un email diciendo que el gestor del fondo había duplicado su participacion en él.

A ver, mi teoría es la siguiente, al igual que en las viviendas en bolsa el que pierde la pasta primero es el que está pillado con un préstamo. Mientras todo sube vas pagando pero en cuanto baja te empiezan los sudores frios.

¿Quien necesita vender ahora mismo con la que está cayendo? Los que metieron dinero que no era suyo o dinero que necesitaban para vivir. Eso es algo que nunca se debe hacer. Personalmente es un fondo para la jubilacion, y tengo 34 años, asi que puedo esperar tiempos mejores. Confío en los gestores del fondo para buscar empresas "reales", es decir, que tengan beneficios aqui y ahora. Ahora mismo les estan dando a todas por igual, pero no es lo mismo una gamesa con per chopocientos, que una maphre con per 9.

El tiempo dará o quitará razones ...


----------



## Bactiman (16 Ene 2008)

ACCIONES DEL IBEX 35


> Miércoles, 16 de Enero de 2008 (13:22)
> Índice	Anterior Último Dif. (%) Máximo	Mínimo
> IBEX-35	13.945,20 *13.739,60* *-1,47* 13.879,80	13.687,60



Lo llamativo del caso es que bajan *todos menos dos valores*, aguas de b. e Inditex


Saludos,


----------



## Bactiman (16 Ene 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Criteria Caixa Corp, está ahora mismo a 4,58E y hoy ha tocado el 4,52E, salió hace 3 meses a 5,25E según ellos con un super-descuento del 30%
> 
> Han vendido todo a super-clientes y super-amigos, no me gustaría estar en la piel de directores de banco escuchando a TODOS sus clientes decir que estan perdiendo dinero y que les han ENGAÑADO...
> 
> Lo bueno es que esto no parece tener fin... no tiene un suelo a la vista, gente que pensó que se forraría en 4 días, pierden un 13% en 3 meses, vaya regalito...



Sí , estos cabritos a mi padre aún le encalomaron creo que 12000€ , igualmente y aunque le avisé que no lo hiciera por que me enteré dias antes de la deuda contraida hacia la caixa compró, aún así también es cierto que soy de la opinión que mientras los valores no los pierda por quiebra de alguna empresa no hay problema, al final suelen valer más de lo que costaron todas.

Saludos,

Saludos,


----------



## Rocket (16 Ene 2008)

*No pinta bien*

No pinta nada bien. En este momento cae un 1,49%, se pone a 13.737,20

Como esto sigua asi, rompemos la barrera de los 13.600 hoy o manyana.


----------



## Morototeo (16 Ene 2008)

----------------------------------------------edit----------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------GAME OVER MOROTOTEO--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Nameiro (16 Ene 2008)

Es un fondo de inversion, no de pensiones, se puede sacar o meter pasta cuando se quiera, y lo oriento hacia mi jubilacion porque voy a depender de mis ahorros debido a que como soy autonomo mi pension va a ser una mierda, si es que la cobro. (cobramos, los que ahora somos jovenes)

Si ganara 500k no me complicaría la vida más allá de la renta fija, desgraciadamente debe ser que estoy un poco xxxxxxx.

Sobre el peak oil, estoy informado, pero tampoco creo que por no tener petroleo haya que volver a la edad media. De todas formas es imposible vaticinar donde vamos a estar de aqui a tanto tiempo, al igual que ninguno de nuestros padres hace 30 años pudieron imaginar lo que ahora tenemos. (Vicio es lo que teneis, me dicen )


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Ene 2008)

*Más madera....*

EEUU: el IPC subió una décima más de lo previsto en diciembre

El Índice de Precios de Consumo (IPC) subió un 0,3% en diciembre dejando la tasa interanual sin cambio en el 4,1%, según acaba de comunicar el Departamento de Trabajo. Los expertos esperaban una subida del 0,2% y una tasa interanual del 4,1%. En tanto, la subyacente subió un 0,2% en línea con lo previsto. Sin embargo la cifra interanual sube hasta el 2,4% frente al 2,3% de noviembre.


----------



## nam (16 Ene 2008)

morototeo dijo:


> *34 años y metiendo pasta en un fondo de cara a la jubilacionn :*
> Si es que hay cosas que me matan... En serio.
> O estas mas que forrao, y eres de esos de mas de 500K al año, o estas un poco xxxxxxx...bufff.
> 
> ¿Tu sabes algo del PEAK OIL??? Informate hamigo, informate...que 30 años son muchos años para estar metiendo pasta en un fondo.:o



Pues es justamente cuando se tiene que empezar un fondo de pensiones.

Cuanto mas joven empieces mas te beneficias del interes compuesto, sobre todo de los primeros 7 anyos y menos te influyen la volatilidad y ciclos bursatiles/economicos. 
Ademas es una buena forma de ahorrar con desgravacion de impuestos, si no te pasas del limite anual (en el caso de EEUU puedo ahorrar hasta $16mil antes de impuestos y pagarlos cuando saque dinero del fondo y mi tasa impositiva sea menor al estar jubilada).
Mi marido y yo ya tenemos $40mil en nuestros fondos de pensiones, tenemos bien claro que en EEUU la SS va a dar el bombazo en los proximos 20anyos y nosotros nos jubiliariamos dentro de unos 30-35. Y no me extranyaria nada que pasase lo mismo en Europa y muchas de las pensiones de jubilacion disminuyesen o se retrasase la edad de jubilacion.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Ene 2008)

*Más madera....*

Los mercados estadounidenses podrían comenzar la sesión con más pérdidas, especialmente en el Nasdaq, que se ve presionado por los resultados, y sobre todo las previsiones, de ayer de Intel. De momento, el futuro sobre el Dow Jones cae un 0,7%, el S&P 500 lo hace un 0,785% y el Nasdaq un 1,36%.


----------



## nam (16 Ene 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> EEUU: el IPC subió una décima más de lo previsto en diciembre
> 
> El Índice de Precios de Consumo (IPC) subió un 0,3% en diciembre dejando la tasa interanual sin cambio en el 4,1%, según acaba de comunicar el Departamento de Trabajo. Los expertos esperaban una subida del 0,2% y una tasa interanual del 4,1%. En tanto, la subyacente subió un 0,2% en línea con lo previsto. Sin embargo la cifra interanual sube hasta el 2,4% frente al 2,3% de noviembre.



El IPC no ha sido tan malo como esperaba...va a ser una razon mas para bajar tipos.

Pero el indice de precios mayoristas, que salio ayer, fue catastrofico, demasiado alto...cuando pasaran los incrementos de precios al consumidor?


----------



## Tupper (16 Ene 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Los mercados estadounidenses podrían comenzar la sesión con más pérdidas, especialmente en el Nasdaq, que se ve presionado por los resultados, y sobre todo las previsiones, de ayer de Intel. De momento, el futuro sobre el Dow Jones cae un 0,7%, el S&P 500 lo hace un 0,785% y el Nasdaq un 1,36%.



O igual la FED en una sesión de urgencia baja los tipos de interés 50 ó 75 puntos básicos hoy y ello le da un vuelco al sentimiento del mercado. US subiría y España hoy y mañana aún más.


----------



## Arte y Cultura (16 Ene 2008)

El IBEX ya está en verde chicos!!!!!!!!!! Tranquilos, que esto la FED lo arrgla con un bajadón de tipos.


----------



## Bactiman (16 Ene 2008)

[Modo ironico ON]
Oleeee , ya no tengo que preocuparme del depósito garantizado que tengo IBEX-30 en la caixa que me vence en octubre de este año y que compré cuando estaba a 11740 el ibex-35 en febrero del 2006.
[Modo ironico OFF]

Arte y Cultura, mirate la evolución desde primeros de año -8,5% todavía, el principal problema es que por mucho que suban unas , hay otras que ya sabemos que no se van a recuperar y lo malo es que es indicador de lo que el ladrillo ahora mismo significa para la economía nacional, demasiado...

Saludos,


----------



## Portador del Caos (16 Ene 2008)

Al ibex se le esta yendo la castaña (menuda montaña rusa a hecho en hora y media)...

¿Algun ejperto puede comentar a que se debe...?


----------



## nam (16 Ene 2008)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> Al ibex se le esta yendo la castaña (menuda montaña rusa a hecho en hora y media)...
> 
> ¿Algun ejperto puede comentar a que se debe...?



Esperaros a que vean el Dow Jones.

El Dow empezo fuerte porque el IPC no ha sido tan malo como esperaban (a pesar del incremento de precios mayoristas de ayer, sigo pensando que algo huele a podrido en Dinamarca)...pero ahora han vuelto a la realidad. IPC "bajo" pero no tanto como para reactivar el consumo (el consumidor medio esta hasta arriba de deudas) y el consumo es el 70% de la actividad economica de EEUU...mas los bancos JPMorgan y WellsFargo han dicho que sus resultados tambien han sufrido.

Asi que en cuanto vean el Dow y el resto de bolsas europeas pues lo mismo dan un vuelco para abajo.
Pero como el IBEX lo conforman cuatro valores y su padre, con tal de que haya un par que vaya muy bien distorsionan el resultado.


----------



## David_ (16 Ene 2008)

Por Favor, que Alguien Que Sepa Explique Lo Que Ha Pasado En El Ibex, Yo Lo Interpreto Como Un Comportamiento Propio De Repúblicas Bananeras En El Que Cuatro Llevan El Cotarro Y Le Han Dada Una última Exprimida A Ver Si Todavía Quedaba Algo Que Sacar.


----------



## Arte y Cultura (16 Ene 2008)

Ya está en rojo otra vez...... ¡¡¡¡Tranquilos que en cuanto la FED pegue la Rebaja de Enero esto se va, se va, se va!!!!


----------



## Eddy (16 Ene 2008)

Vaya puta mierda de mercado. Aparte de ser cuatro valores y cien chicharros, todos los traders con el dedo en el gatillo a ver si rebota Wall St y esto se va p'arriba.

Criterio inversor, lo llaman.


----------



## Blackout (16 Ene 2008)

Que mareo por favor...: estoy que voy a sacar hasta la papilla de mi más tierna infancia.


----------



## nam (16 Ene 2008)

Arte y Cultura dijo:


> Ya está en rojo otra vez...... ¡¡¡¡Tranquilos que en cuanto la FED pegue la Rebaja de Enero esto se va, se va, se va!!!!



Joer pues como sigan asi hasta el 30 de Enero no van a tener indice que recuperar 

Ayer fue una buena oportunidad para que la Reserva bajase los tipos en plan sorpresa...ya no tienen una buena excusa para bajarlos antes de la reunion.


----------



## Eddy (16 Ene 2008)

> Ya está en rojo otra vez...... ¡¡¡¡Tranquilos que en cuanto la FED pegue la Rebaja de Enero esto se va, se va, se va!!!!



Eso está más descontao que la liga p'a el Madrí.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (16 Ene 2008)

En verde? Yo ahora lo veo en rojo: -0.76.

Esto un sube-baja donde algunos espabilados intentan ganar unos euros. Qué arte y oficio hay que tener!

Es como hacer surf cerca de las rocas.


----------



## nam (16 Ene 2008)

Eddy dijo:


> Vaya puta mierda de mercado. Aparte de ser cuatro valores y cien chicharros, todos los traders con el dedo en el gatillo a ver si rebota Wall St y esto se va p'arriba.
> 
> Criterio inversor, lo llaman.




Ya te digo..son todos una panda de analistas tecnicos.
Que puede salir bien pero te puede salir pero que muy mal.


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Ene 2008)

Vaya siestecita me he pegado , mirando el grafico de volumen, en la subida ha sido anterior más o menos voluminoso, pero en la bajada actual estan soltando lastre que se salen de la escala ... veremos como acaba la sesión.


----------



## ravalero1 (16 Ene 2008)

Otra vez 'pa' bajo. Que mareooooo 

13.794,20 -1,08% (16:50)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Ene 2008)

Al final no ha sido para tanto, agoreros que sois todos unos agoreros!!!!

*-0,92%* o lo que vienen a ser *-128puntos *de nada.
¿Mañana asalto a los 13.600? Hoy nos hemos quedado en los 13.817...

Un saludo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Ene 2008)

*mala pinta...*

Me acabo de dar cuenta que hoy es el dia de mayor volumen en el Ibex desde que tengo datos, (últimos 5 años...), mala cara tiene el enfermo...


----------



## Amon_Ra (16 Ene 2008)

Aqui teneis el grafico de los ultimos 5 dias.

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/ta?s=^IBEX&t=5d&l=on&z=m&q=l&p=&a=v&c=

I el Dow jones de un año.
http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/ta?s=^DJI&t=1y&l=on&z=m&q=l&p=&a=&c=

saludos.


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Ene 2008)

Si posteas el de 3 meses es más efectivo visualmente ....

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/ta?s=^IBEX&t=3m&l=on&z=l&q=l&p=e200,e20&a=m26-12-9,vm&c=


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (16 Ene 2008)

*Paleto Far west*-_Pero alguna vez tienen que ganar... ¿ no?..._

*Sam Rothstein*-_¡¡Esto es un Casino!!...¡¡TONTOL'CULO!!...no debe pasar...._

*Paleto de botas con espuelas*-_¿Y como sé yo cuando tengo que "apagar" la máquina?..._

*Sam Rothstein*-_*Cuando ganan paleto, cuando ganan*..._


----------



## pobracara (17 Ene 2008)

http://money.cnn.com/2008/01/17/news/companies/merrill_earnings/index.htm?postversion=2008011707



> Merrill reports $10 billion loss
> Nation's largest brokerage also takes $11.5 billion writedown on debt, subprime mortgages.
> January 17 2008: 7:16 AM EST
> 
> ...


----------



## El_Presi (17 Ene 2008)

pobracara dijo:


> http://money.cnn.com/2008/01/17/news/companies/merrill_earnings/index.htm?postversion=2008011707



se está pegando un tortazo de los buenos en la preapertura de Wall Street, y eso que ya habían anticipado que los resultados iban a ser nefastos


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Ene 2008)

Como caiga mas de lo previsto el indicar de Casas empezadas (housing stars) van a venir bajadas fuertes en WS.

Previsión........1,15 millones.
Briefing.com...1,16 millones

Grafico evolución Casas empezadas de briefing.com


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Ene 2008)

Se me olvidaba, mañana sigue el circo ...

Presentación de resultados de Washington Mutual



CNNmoney.com dijo:


> http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/apwire/e2ba02a7883e43cb3714c5dd32a4f4ec.htm
> 
> *Earnings Preview: Washington Mutual*
> *Washington Mutual Expected to Report 4th-Quarter Loss on Large Reserve for Loan Losses*
> ...


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Ene 2008)

Viviendas nuevas caen un 8% sobre previsiones
Paro mejora de 316K estimado a 301K 
Veremos como reaccionan los mercados ...


----------



## Rocket (17 Ene 2008)

*Empezamos a caer otra vez...*

Pues despues de las malas noticias que vienen de EEUU, nos venimos abajo. Ya perdemos un -0.04%, estamos a 13812.00 y cayendo...

Y acabo de actualizar la pagina, y ahora es un -0.40%... 13761,40...

Y otra vez! cada vez que actualizo, pierde mas... -0.53% 13743,40...

yo creo que hoy mismo bajamos de la barrera de los 13600...


----------



## autoctono (17 Ene 2008)

Solo como curiosidad

INM.COLONIAL	1,44 +10,77 (16:33) MAX 1,48 MIN 1,34


----------



## autoctono (17 Ene 2008)

IBEX-35 (16:53)

Ant 13.817,10	Ult 13.803,20	Dif -0,10% MAX 13.995,00 MIN 13.731,20


----------



## dillei (17 Ene 2008)

No tiene fuerza ni para rebotar... que siga la fiesta!


----------



## autoctono (17 Ene 2008)

Jueves, 17 de Enero de 2008 (17:13)
Índice Anterior Último Dif. (%) Máximo Mínimo
IBEX-35	13.817,10	13.808,10	-0,07	13.995,00	13.731,20


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (17 Ene 2008)

A las 17:10 : 13.822,60 Up 5,50 (0,04%)


----------



## ipj (17 Ene 2008)

Vuelve a bajar: a las 17:30, -0,36


----------



## autoctono (17 Ene 2008)

Jueves, 17 de Enero de 2008 (17:33)
Índice Anterior Último Dif. (%) Máximo Mínimo
IBEX-35	13.817,10	13.775,10	-0,30 13.995,00	13.731,20


----------



## autoctono (17 Ene 2008)

Especulatas habemus

INM.COLONIAL	1,46	+12,31 MAX 1,48 MIN 1,34 (17:24)


----------



## ravalero1 (17 Ene 2008)

*Mañana el ibex 35*

Al hilo de las "halagüeñas" noticias venidas hoy de los states, del comportamiento de wall street hoy y que el Ibex siempre se suele comportar como el perrito faldero de los americanos.
¿Romperá mañana la barrera de los 13600?

¿Quien quiere gastarse 6 euros en el cine pudiendo seguir el ibex y, además, dura mucho más tiempo?

Un saludo


----------



## Syndark (17 Ene 2008)

Ostias que impacto... entre esta mañana y estaba en pleno subido. Lo miro ahora y otro ostión mas.Y la que nos espera :


----------



## Tuttle (17 Ene 2008)

Pues la que esta cayendo en NY 

Dow	12,292.53	-173.63	-1.39% 

Menos mal que saque todo lo que tenía hace tiempo ya.


----------



## Esporculator (17 Ene 2008)

Y tanto que cae: -1.79%


----------



## Tuttle (17 Ene 2008)

Parece ser que la noticia de que Bernake se está trayendo los Blackhawk de Irak para regar la economía con papelitos verdes no tiene a la peña muy satisfecha. El muy cafre para esquivar la deflación se va a meter en una estaflación que va a durar 20 años y va a hacer parecer a los argentinos genios financieros al lado de los de WS.


----------



## Marai (17 Ene 2008)

ravalero1 dijo:


> ¿Quien quiere gastarse 6 euros en el cine pudiendo seguir el ibex y, además, dura mucho más tiempo?



Yo.

el mensaje tiene que tener al menos 10 caracteres


----------



## comparto-piso (17 Ene 2008)

que vuelva greenspan


----------



## nam (17 Ene 2008)

comparto-piso dijo:


> que vuelva greenspan



y una p***a mierda :

que pongan a Ron Paul...
o a espinete, tendria mas idea...


----------



## eduenca (17 Ene 2008)

ravalero1 dijo:


> ¿Quien quiere gastarse 6 euros en el cine pudiendo seguir el ibex y, además, dura mucho más tiempo?





La verdad es que hay emoción en las bolsas ahora mismo. En Ejpaña viendo las Astrocs, Coloniales y cia, y luego en los USA con las Countrywide, CitiCorpse, MBIA, E*trade, Fannie Mae...


----------



## ravalero1 (17 Ene 2008)

Madre mía la que se nos avecina mañana. ¡El dow bajando casi un 2.5%! 
Voy a comprar ración doble de palomitas!!


----------



## nam (17 Ene 2008)

juanantz dijo:


> ........
> Y nosotros pensando sisi, pero la revisión de sueldo para cuando...
> 
> Perdón por el offtopic.



Hijo mio con la que se avecina mejor ser prudente con lo que se pide...


----------



## Silent Weapon (17 Ene 2008)

juanantz dijo:


> El título de este hilo me viene perfecto para lo que iba a comentar.
> 
> Hemos tenido hoy en mi empresa una comida informal con el presidente de la compañía (una multinacional de telecomunicaciones inglesa con presencia en españa), en uno de estos encuentros modernillos para saber que tal se encuentran los empleados y tal.
> 
> ...



Pocos días atrás tuvimos una comida de las mismas características con el "Supremo" de la empresa también, e hizo el mismo comentario, sus palabras fueron

"...Estamos en una medio crisis, pero esta empresa cuando más ha crecido ha sido en periodos de crisis..." (ya.. ya...)

Pregunta:¿Qué es una medio crisis? es cri? es sis? Es una crisis en broma pero despues en serio. ¿No quería hablar claro y suavizaba el asunto?

Jefes....


----------



## Tatanka (18 Ene 2008)

nam dijo:


> Hijo mio con la que se avecina mejor ser prudente con lo que se pide...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Y si nos tenemos que dejar follar por toda la Jefatura de la empresa, pues nos dejamos romper el culo joder, que para eso estamos.


Si es que este proletariado nos ha salido de protestón....


----------



## Morototeo (18 Ene 2008)

----------------------------------------------edit----------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------GAME OVER MOROTOTEO--------------------------------------------------


----------



## nam (18 Ene 2008)

Tatanka dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Y si nos tenemos que dejar follar por toda la Jefatura de la empresa, pues nos dejamos romper el culo joder, que para eso estamos.
> 
> 
> Si es que este proletariado nos ha salido de protestón....



Esta proletaria prefiere elegir sus batallas para cuando se puedan ganar....por lo que esta en juego.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (18 Ene 2008)

El Nikkei, ha abierto viniéndose abajo...

Valor índice : 13.365,32 
Hora de cotización: 01:17 
Tendencia: 418,13 (-3,03%) 
Cierre anterior: 13.783,45 
Apertura: 13.577,50 
Rango día: 13.365,32 - 13.577,50 
Rango anual: 13.500,60 - 18.297,00


----------



## mcd (18 Ene 2008)

comulgo con lo de "batallas, las que se han de ganar";

y otra de ejecutivo de teleco: ...."en el segundo semestre de 2008 se espera una crisis que no sabemos como nos va a afectar"; y lo dijo en 2007


----------



## nam (18 Ene 2008)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> El Nikkei, ha abierto viniéndose abajo...
> 
> Valor índice : 13.365,32
> Hora de cotización: 01:17
> ...



Tambien lo he visto...vamos a tener un Viernes negro???:


----------



## nam (18 Ene 2008)

mcd dijo:


> comulgo con lo de "batallas, las que se han de ganar";
> 
> y otra de ejecutivo de teleco: ...."en el segundo semestre de 2008 se espera una crisis que no sabemos como nos va a afectar"; y lo dijo en 2007



El middle management de mi empresa no tenia ni flores a principios/mediados del 2007 de lo que se nos venia encima.
Yo si porque veo el total de la empresa porque estoy en finanzas y hago un montonazo de informes.
Y los ejecutivos de alto nivel de mi empresa tambien lo veian venir porque hemos hablado del asunto...por ahora mi empresa se esta defendiendo muy bien e hicieron planes a alto nivel en el 2007 pero si la recesion es larga...quien sabe como vendran las cosas.


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (18 Ene 2008)

*Porra. ¿Qué ocurrirá con el Ibex hoy viernes 18?*

Por decir algo:

-1,57 al cierre, con altibajos varios.

Mi gato es más pesimista: ha tecleado -3,24


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (18 Ene 2008)

2,52

al ser viernes para darle caña y que quede marcado.


----------



## diluido (18 Ene 2008)

Dar un porcentaje así a voz de pronto me parece un brindis al sol. Ahora bien, visto como cerro ayer el dow apuesto a que no abre con subidas espectaculares


----------



## Tuttle (18 Ene 2008)

No creo que les de por seguir bajando... Aunque de estas nunca se sabe.. pongo -0.5% a ver que tal...


----------



## Don Vito (18 Ene 2008)

El Pobrecito Hablador dijo:


> Por decir algo:
> 
> -1,57 al cierre, con altibajos varios.
> 
> *Mi gato es más pesimista: ha tecleado* -3,24



Jajajajaja joder he leído eso y me he atragantao, ha faltado poco más bien poco para fumigar de café la pantalla del PC xD.


Yo por mi parte, voy a ser más con formista....-1,10. (no tengo gato).


----------



## sephon (18 Ene 2008)

Ojo! No seria la primera vez que el IBEX se descuelga con subidas espectaculares mientras el resto del mundo bursatil esta en numeros rojos. Vista la evolucion del ultimo año, hasta que no baje de los 12000 a mi no me interesa mucho.


----------



## kleinerwolf (18 Ene 2008)

*Venga,una pistilla*

Los ADRs en NY

REP 21,92 -1,29%
TEF 21,16 -1,82%
BBVA 14,28 -1,49%
SCH 12,52 -1,83%


----------



## Depeche (18 Ene 2008)

*Ibex*

Yo creo que hoy viernes bajaremos hasta tocar los 13.520 y finalmente cerrará en 13.550.
Pero creo que la tendencia bajista seguirá la semana que viene,bajará a 13.000 donde podria tener un pequeño rebote y seguirá goteando a la baja hasta llegar hasta 12.000.
Yo personalmente me olvidaria del ibex mientras esté por encima de los 12.000

Una buena opción de compra podria ser Solaria,y una mejor opción para ganar dinero es ponerse corto en Acciona.


----------



## kleinerwolf (18 Ene 2008)

*la tendencia bajista es imparable*

hace dos dias los gansters cerraron por debajo del 13500 y la ostia de ayer no hace mas que confirmarlo, creo que los gabachos han perdido otro super-soporte y el pelelex no va a ser mucho mejor con todo el tema de constructoras y bancos, con lo que los 13500 del pelelex serán perdidos en próximas jornadas, es icir , tendencia a medio plazo bajista. Y como a las matildes les de por recortar podemos ver perfectamente en breve los 11.5xx
De hecho sino llega a ser por las matildes el 2007 hubiera cerrado en negativo


----------



## terraenxebre (18 Ene 2008)

Apuesto por un viernes histórico

Ojalá se meta la mayor leche de toda su historia

mi número es que ronde el - 4% ( a ver si hoy si)


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (18 Ene 2008)

Mi apuesta: -1,98%

Y para los seguidores de AVANZIT: -7% (Tallada es un personaje de cuidado)


----------



## dillei (18 Ene 2008)

sephon dijo:


> Ojo! No seria la primera vez que el IBEX se descuelga con subidas espectaculares mientras el resto del mundo bursatil esta en numeros rojos. Vista la evolucion del ultimo año, hasta que no baje de los 12000 a mi no me interesa mucho.



Si, esto refleja la bonanza económica de la que ha disfrutado España gracias al ladrillo. Ahora ocurre lo contrario, cuando toda Europa baja, el Ibex baja, cuando toda Europa sube, el Ibex baja... Creo que ha llegado el momento de pagar por nuestros pecados...


----------



## NosTrasladamus (18 Ene 2008)

Hay otra cosa que me llama la atención además del la fuerte bajada reciente, y es que ayer el volumen de operaciones se disparó.
Eso quiere decir que la gente anda muy nerviosa, me recuerda a lo que pasaba durante el crack del 29, que los "tickers" (las máquinas que entonces tenían para informar de las cotizaciones "en tiempo real" en un rollo de papel) no daban a basto y funcionaban con horas de retraso respecto del estado real del mercado.:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ticker_tape
Pues eso, que el volumen de operaciones anuncia que algo gordo se anda cociendo ¿que os parece a los expertos en bolsa?


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (18 Ene 2008)

OJO!!!
Futuros yankies subiendo fuertemente. Seguramente las medidas de Bush de hoy incluyen bajadon de tipos (1 punto?).

Probablemente hoy el Ibex se salve de la quema.


----------



## javso (18 Ene 2008)

De momento empieza la mañana a la baja. Pierde un 0,66 en 20 minutos.


----------



## Arte y Cultura (18 Ene 2008)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> OJO!!!
> Futuros yankies subiendo fuertemente. Seguramente las medidas de Bush de hoy incluyen bajadon de tipos (1 punto?).
> 
> Probablemente hoy el Ibex se salve de la quema.



Vaya!!!! Ya os han fastididado el día.......


----------



## Parmenides (18 Ene 2008)

*-0,4- 0,00*

Creo que se marearà sobre el -0,8- -1,0 hasta que abra WS y estos lo haràn en verde. Así que el nuestro perderá menos. Todo depende si a medio plazo rebota sobre el 13600. No soy muy experto pero mirando la gráfica a 6-12 meses o se hunde y finaliza el ciclo "lateral" que lleva desde hace 1 año o comienza otro alcista, en 13600. Veremos
...palomitas?!


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (18 Ene 2008)

IBEX 35 (^IBEX) A las 09:41 : 13.723,60 -52,00 (-0,38%) 

está esperando a WS


----------



## RedSixLima (18 Ene 2008)

Para mi que estara en terreno negativo toda la jornada, hasta que abra WS, y como Bush/Pancake han prometido un programa de estimulo, probablemente el DJ empiece fuerte en verde. Asi que al final, IBEX +1%

R6L


----------



## Amon_Ra (18 Ene 2008)

De entrada hay mieditis y empieza calendo se ve que estan estudiando las medidas propuestas por Bernake y Buchas si pueden evitar la quema, que es lo que desean claro pero de entrada segun dice Expansion 
http://www.expansion.com/edicion/exp/mercados/es/desarrollo/1079526.html i la cotizacion de buena mañana ya va asi.

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=^IBEX&t=1d

En este momento 13715 queda mucho dia aun lo seguiremos.

De todos formas las cartas ya estan tiradas sobre la mesa hace tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## Rocket (18 Ene 2008)

*Mi gato hace huy huy*

Pues mi gato hace huy huy huy huy... vamos de escandalo en escandalo americano... quizas hoy no haya ninguno, pero digo que la tendencia pesimista sigue.

Yo digo que cierra a -0.85%


----------



## dillei (18 Ene 2008)

Creo que por mas parches que quieran poner esto ya no tiene remedio. No pueden bajar tipos eternamente y se ha visto que el bajar tipos ya solo sirve para mantener el mercado durante unos dias.


----------



## Arte y Cultura (18 Ene 2008)

YERAY-CANARIO dijo:


> 13.726,60 -49,00 -0,36 09:21:32



Actualízanos porfa......


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Ene 2008)

*Montaña rusa...*

VIVA TELEFÓNICA!!!! (+1,58%)

13829pts. +0,39%


----------



## Berebere (18 Ene 2008)




----------



## Blackout (18 Ene 2008)

Enlace para estar informado al punto...:

http://www.bolsamadrid.es/esp/portada.htm
Bolsa de Madrid

De todas formas la crisis no ha hecho más que mostrar los primeros sintomas... El día que se materialice de verdad no habrá tan buen humor en este y en ningún foro, os lo aseguro. Por lo tanto aprovechemos estos buenos momentos y a tener una reserva de dinero debajo del ladrillo, por si las moscas.


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (18 Ene 2008)

Por si le cupiera alguna duda a alguien, especialmente a arte y cultura, al que leo y respeto mucho, por su visión optimista de la situación.

Por diferentes escritos míos podréis ver que en ningún momento me he reído de las desgracias de nadie, muy al contrario me dan una gran lástima, por muchos cayenne o millones que hayan pretendido ganar con la especulación. Sé que la cosa no es recíproca, y que ningún propietario se compadecerá nunca de mí si no soy capaz de pagarle lo que me pide por su inversión. Por muchos de ellos como si muero de frío en la calle, no es su problema.

Pero como yo si que soy capaz de sentir empatía, pues la siento y me duele su situación. Además soy capaz de entender que cuando las cosas van mal para el resto van muy mal para mí, entre otras cosas baja el nivel de limosnas.

Si yo digo "la bolsa es probable que baje 1,57" podré acertar o no, pero no se tiene que interpretar por ello que deseo que ocurra. Para deseos ya priorizo el de tener un trabajo con un sueldo mínimamente digno. Cosa que no me va a ocurrir suba o baje la bolsa, pero si baja con menor motivo.

Y, aunque no soy economista, y aunque no acierte la porra (tampoco me iba a llevar nada, ni tampoco mi gato) yo a la bolsa la veo malita y tan ilógica como siempre.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Ene 2008)

Está teniendo un fuerte rebote... 13892 ahora mismo con una revalorización de +0,85% a ver lo que le dura, las 2 veces que ha olido el 13900 las ha tirado abajo... sesiones muy volátiles, ya dije el miércoles que había sido la sesión con mayor volumen que recuerdo (5 años)...


----------



## yo_soy_yo (18 Ene 2008)

Pues como siga el ritmo alcista de hoy....acaba en +14000

Saludetes


----------



## javso (18 Ene 2008)

Quien hubiera pensado hace un tiempo que el día después de que el DJ cayera un 2,5, nuestro Ibex pegaría un rebote como el de hoy, pero todas las bolsas europeas van en consonancia, y a las 15:00 el Eurostoxx está también en positivo medio punto.

Yo apuesto a que el Ibex sube en torno a un 2% al final del día.


----------



## autoctono (18 Ene 2008)

Viernes, 18 de Enero de 2008 (15:38)
Índice Anterior Último Dif. (%) Máximo Mínimo
IBEX-35	13.775,60	13.911,10	0,98 13.952,20	13.670,40


----------



## autoctono (18 Ene 2008)

Cosas de la vida:

- Cuando el IBEX va pa'rriba

IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
13.893,60 +0,86% +118,00 15:47:56

- Colonial va pa'l piso

INMOBILIARIA COLONIAL baja 1,42 -3,40% -0,05 37.639.332 4,18 0,00% 15:29


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Ene 2008)

El dow está teniendo un fuerte rebote (+1,46% en estos momentos), tiene fuerte recorrido hasta la zona de los 12.680puntos (ahora está en los 12.336), supongo que los perritos falderos (Uropa) le seguirán... si no consigue superarlos, pues todos a correr...


----------



## autoctono (18 Ene 2008)

Fortísimo rebote, quiere ir a por los 14000

IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
13.933,60 +1,15% +158,00 16:13:28


----------



## nam (18 Ene 2008)

> Markets open big on stimulus hope
> Wall Street off to a good start as investors look to economic relief, raised IBM guidance and reassurance from GE.



Portada de la CNN

A ver si alguien me lo explica.

El Economic relief o la solucion BB (Bernanke-Bush) se dio a conocer ayer, hacia las 10am ET y de todas formas la bolsa se fue abajo. Y ahora, han dormido con el plan en la almohada y todo les parece bien? 
GE ha conseguido la mitad de sus beneficios del exterior, por la bajada del dolar e IBM por la venta de su negocio de impresoras...poco optimismo me dan estos resultados positivos pero extraordinarios, el negocio de base esta bajando de hecho.

El Nikkei abrio ayer por la noche (hora estadounidense) con una bajada de mas de 300 puntos y durante la sesion subio hasta 77, con dos huevos 400 puntos de volatilidad.
Pero las bolsas australianas y chinas no tuvieron tanta suerte, terminaron con perdidas.

Yo solo pienso que estan con mucho deseo de que suba y los bancos centrales estan dando liquidez a los grandes bancos con la orden de que muevan ficha...
Esto va a seguir que si que no hasta marzo...como si lo viera.

Por cierto ayer por la noche en los telediarios americanos oficializaron la recesion : y tenian el guion bien aprendido, dijeron que la unica forma de salir de la recesion era GASTANDO MAS DINERO, CONSUMIENDO MAS EN EL CENTRO COMERCIAL...como si el americano medio tuviera dinero para gastarlo en otra cosa que no sean las necesarias...no tienen ni puta idea.


----------



## autoctono (18 Ene 2008)

Lo dicho, el IBEX se está emperrando en subir

IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
13.962,90 +1,36% +187,30 16:18:22


----------



## autoctono (18 Ene 2008)

nam dijo:


> Portada de la CNN
> 
> A ver si alguien me lo explica...



Es un rebote sin fundamento alguno.
Eso sí, en el corto alguno está obteniendo una gran rentabilidad.

INMOBILIARIA COLONIAL
1,53 +4,08% +0,06€ 16:29:24
ESTADÍSTICAS
Anterior 1,47€
Máximo sesión 1,53€
Mínimo sesión 1,36€


----------



## ravalero1 (18 Ene 2008)

No, si al final bajará y todo. Cada día me lía más esto de la bolsa!!!!

3.790,50 0,11% sube (17:12)

Un saludo


----------



## autoctono (18 Ene 2008)

Desde las 16:30 está cayendo en picado desde una cima forjada desde las 16:00 y podría ser que acabe en negativo

ACCIONES DEL IBEX 35
Viernes, 18 de Enero de 2008 (17:13)
Índice Anterior Último Dif. (%) Máximo Mínimo
IBEX-35	13.775,60	13.782,00	0,05 13.997,40	13.670,40


----------



## Meetic (18 Ene 2008)

13.709,40	-0,48% (17:18)

Esto parece la montaña rusa durante estos dias... en una hora han bajado casi 300 puntos.


----------



## cibex (18 Ene 2008)

ATENCION

que el ibex se la vuelve a pegar -1,34 a las 17:24


----------



## cibex (18 Ene 2008)

ATENCION

que el ibex se la vuelve a pegar -2,53 a las 17:24


----------



## Ladrillazos (18 Ene 2008)

Buffffffff!!!!! octavo día de bajada consecutiva y lo que está descendiendo hoy !!!!!:


----------



## Eddy (18 Ene 2008)

Rompimos mínimos Septiembre


----------



## cibex (18 Ene 2008)

*ATENCION: el ibex se la vuelve a pegar -2,58 18/1/2007*

ATENCION: el ibex se la vuelve a pegar -2,58 18/1/2007


----------



## merkerk (18 Ene 2008)

Se está recuperando, deberías haber esperado al cierre :


----------



## josemazgz (18 Ene 2008)

cibex dijo:


> ATENCION: el ibex se la vuelve a pegar -2,58 18/1/2007



¿Ein? Viéndolo con 15 minutos de retardo, lo veo en +0.39 :


----------



## Meetic (18 Ene 2008)

Ha llegado a tocar los 13.608 puntos esta la cosa que ardeeeee!!!!


----------



## cibex (18 Ene 2008)

17:34 ibex 35 -2,30


----------



## goa (18 Ene 2008)

Vaya, pues si que bajo el IBEX el anyo pasado.


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (18 Ene 2008)

La página de yahoo se ha quedado en las 16:53... en verde...


----------



## cibex (18 Ene 2008)

cierre ibex35 *-2,29* 13655 puntos


----------



## Eddy (18 Ene 2008)

> cierre ibex35 -2,29 13655 puntos



Tu ordenador te engaña, no te fíes de él


----------



## autoctono (18 Ene 2008)

Si alguien fuera tan amable de pegar la gráfica del IBEX-35 de hoy...
Ha perdido en apenas 60 min todo lo que había ganado a lo largo del día

IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
13.655,40 -0,87% -120,20 17:38:33


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (18 Ene 2008)

DOW JONES INDUSTRIAL AVERAGE IN (^DJI)	A las 17:42 : 12.123,20 Down -36,01 (-0,30%)
¿que coño ha pasado en 30 minutos?? a las 16 57 el ibex subía más de medio punto.


----------



## pobracara (18 Ene 2008)

> El Ibex (-5,55%) completa su peor semana en cinco años
> 17:41 La recesión cotiza en Bolsa. Con una volatilidad desconocida y un volumen disparado en sesión de vencimiento de derivados, los bancos arrastraron una vez más al Ibex 35. Hoy, la caída fue del 0,87% hasta los 13.655 puntos, por lo que el selectivo completa su peor semana desde septiembre de 2002 con un retroceso acumulado del 5,55%. El buen dato de confianza del consumidor en EE UU sirvió de poco estímulo para el inversor. Santander y BBVA retrocedieron más del 2%, mientras que Popular ya vale menos de 9,9 euros por acción. Bankinter lideró las caídas (-3,15%), en tanto que Grifols nadó a contracorriente con alza del 5,42%. Por lo demás, el euro cotiza plano contra el dólar, mientras que los bonos insisten jugar su papel de refugio.



invertia.com


----------



## Blackout (18 Ene 2008)

demadridatuhipoteca dijo:


> DOW JONES INDUSTRIAL AVERAGE IN (^DJI)	A las 17:42 : 12.123,20 Down -36,01 (-0,30%)
> ¿que coño ha pasado en 30 minutos?? a las 16 57 el ibex subía más de medio punto.



Sencillo la bolsa se ha convertido en un juego de pillos. Siempre lo ha sido, pero ahora va de farol en farol...:

La crisis global va en serio amigos.


----------



## pobracara (18 Ene 2008)

¿Qué pasa? [Imprimir] Serenity markets



Pues este desplome viene por dos motivos principales:

1- Porque ya han pasado los vencimientos de derivados y por tanto la sonrojante manipulación de hoy ha terminado.

2- Y sobre todo por el anuncio de la Casa Blanca del tamaño del paquete de ayuda a la economía del que tanto se había hablado. Se ha comentado que equivalía a 1% del PIB y a los operadores les ha parecido poco iniciando una furiosa venta. Además no está centrado también en gastos del gobierno como algunos creían.


http://www.serenitymarkets.com/seccion_comentarios.asp?sec=9


----------



## autoctono (18 Ene 2008)

Señalar que a lo largo del día, apenas había un puñado de valores en negativo pero, como comento en el anterior mensaje, se han ido sumando al "-" desde las 16:30 en adelante.

Los 7 magníficos del día

GRIFOLS sube 15,13 +5,07% +0,73 
INDITEX sube 35,05 +3,55% +1,20 
BME sube 42,00 +3,14% +1,28 
ACERINOX sube 15,25 +2,35% +0,35 
ABENGOA sube 20,02 +1,57% +0,31 
*INMOBILIARIA COLONIAL sube 1,49 +1,36% +0,02 *
GAS NATURAL sube 37,78 +0,80% +0,30 

Los 7 peores del día

ACCIONA baja 181,60 -1,71% -3,15 
IBERDROLA baja 9,79 -1,81% -0,18 
FERROVIAL baja 42,10 -2,12% -0,91 
*POPULAR baja 9,90 -2,17% -0,22 
BBVA baja 14,17 -2,28% -0,33 
SANTANDER baja 12,42 -2,59% -0,33 
BANKINTER baja 10,71 -3,51% -0,39 *


----------



## Berebere (18 Ene 2008)

¿Qué ha pasado?

Perdió 400 puntos en una hora :


----------



## Berebere (18 Ene 2008)

¿Qué ha pasado?

Perdió 400 puntos en una hora :


----------



## autoctono (18 Ene 2008)

Señalar que a lo largo del día, apenas había un puñado de valores en negativo pero, como comento en el anterior mensaje, se han ido sumando al "-" desde las 16:30 en adelante.

Los 7 magníficos del día

GRIFOLS sube 15,18 +5,42% +0,78 
INDITEX sube 34,87 +3,01% +1,02 
BME sube 41,69 +2,38% +0,97
ACERINOX sube 15,24 +2,28% +0,34 
*INMOBILIARIA COLONIAL sube 1,50 +2,04% +0,03*
SACYR sube 23,98 +1,91% +0,45 
ABENGOA sube 20,08 +1,88% +0,37

Los 7 peores del día, 4 son los grandes bancos

FERROVIAL baja 42,30 -1,65% -0,71 
ACCIONA baja 181,60 -1,71% -3,15 
IBERDROLA baja 9,78 -1,91% -0,19 
BBVA baja 14,19 -2,14% -0,31 
POPULAR baja 9,88 -2,37% -0,24 
SANTANDER baja 12,44 -2,43% -0,31 
BANKINTER baja 10,75 -3,15% -0,35


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Ene 2008)

*No se os puede dejar solos....*

Me voy una hora... UNA HORA!!!!! subiendo el Dow, el Nasdaq, el Ibex y toda la pandilla y vengo y me encuentro esto!!!!! suerte que he vendido todo lo tenía esta mañana..


----------



## cibex (18 Ene 2008)

Eddy dijo:


> Tu ordenador te engaña, no te fíes de él



te juro que en la pagina de ecobosa ponia cierre -2,29 es mas, lo sigue poniendo, mira: 
http://www2.ecobolsa.com/

creia que te estabas quedando un poco al decirme que no me fie de mi ordenador 
lo siento


----------



## merkerk (18 Ene 2008)

IBEX 35 13655,10 -0,87


----------



## merkerk (18 Ene 2008)

IBEX 35 13655,10 -0,87 

13602 mínimos de 2007


----------



## Meetic (18 Ene 2008)

Pues ha llegado a los 13608 puntos para al final recuperarse. El cierre ha sido de 13655 puntos un -0'87%. 
La proxima semana mas, eso es todo amigos!


----------



## merkerk (18 Ene 2008)

Berebere dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado?
> 
> Perdió 400 puntos en una hora :



según carpatos:



Pues este desplome viene por dos motivos principales: 1- Porque ya han pasado los vencimientos de derivados y por tanto la sonrojante manipulación de hoy ha terminado. 2- Y sobre todo por el anuncio de la Casa Blanca del tamaño del paquete de ayuda a la economía del que tanto se había hablado. Se ha comentado que equivalía a 1% del PIB y a los operadores les ha parecido poco iniciando una furiosa venta. Además no está centrado también en gastos del gobierno como algunos creían.


----------



## cibex (18 Ene 2008)

ecobolsa todavia no corrige, sigue con -2,29 http://www2.ecobolsa.com/

vaya revuelo he preparado en un momento.


----------



## autoctono (18 Ene 2008)

Mientras cerraba el IBEX, salía esta noticia



> Bush pide 145.000 millones en incentivos fiscales para reactivar la economía de EEUU
> 
> Agencias | 17:49 - 18/01/2008
> 
> ...


----------



## El_Presi (18 Ene 2008)

*El Ibex (-5,55%) completa su peor semana en cinco años*
17:41 La recesión cotiza en Bolsa. Con una volatilidad desconocida y un volumen disparado en sesión de vencimiento de derivados, los bancos arrastraron una vez más al Ibex 35. Hoy, la caída fue del 0,87% hasta los 13.655 puntos, por lo que el selectivo completa su peor semana desde septiembre de 2002 con un retroceso acumulado del 5,55%. El buen dato de confianza del consumidor en EE UU sirvió de poco estímulo para el inversor. Santander y BBVA retrocedieron más del 2%, mientras que Popular ya vale menos de 9,9 euros por acción. Bankinter lideró las caídas (-3,15%), en tanto que Grifols nadó a contracorriente con alza del 5,42%. Por lo demás, el euro cotiza plano contra el dólar, mientras que los bonos insisten jugar su papel de refugio.


----------



## nam (18 Ene 2008)

autoctono dijo:


> Mientras cerraba el IBEX, salía esta noticia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fibergran (18 Ene 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me voy una hora... UNA HORA!!!!! subiendo el Dow, el Nasdaq, el Ibex y toda la pandilla y vengo y me encuentro esto!!!!! suerte que he vendido todo lo tenía esta mañana..



Si es que no los puedes dejar solos.


----------



## sephon (18 Ene 2008)

nam dijo:


> autoctono dijo:
> 
> 
> > Mientras cerraba el IBEX, salía esta noticia
> ...


----------



## nam (18 Ene 2008)

sephon dijo:


> nam dijo:
> 
> 
> > autoctono dijo:
> ...


----------



## Rocket (18 Ene 2008)

*Huyyyy*

Huyyy, casi acierto, hoy cerró a -0,87%. Yo dije el -0,85%


----------



## nam (18 Ene 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Huyyy, casi acierto, hoy cerró a -0,87%. Yo dije el -0,85%



Perrito piloto para rocket


----------



## Viernes_negro (18 Ene 2008)

sephon dijo:


> nam dijo:
> 
> 
> > autoctono dijo:
> ...


----------



## SilviuOG (18 Ene 2008)

*¿?¿?¿?¿?*

Hoy a las 11:22, Berebere ha puesto el grafico con la evolucion del Ibex 35, al dia de 18/01/2008 hasta el final de la sesion...:
Es un error del sistema o es que berebere es un clarvidente, o viene del futuro...:
No entiendo...:
Miren unos cuantos posts mas arriba de este hilo


----------



## SilviuOG (18 Ene 2008)

el post numero 277...:


----------



## nam (18 Ene 2008)

SilviuOG dijo:


> Hoy a las 11:22, Berebere ha puesto el grafico con la evolucion del Ibex 35, al dia de 18/01/2008 hasta el final de la sesion...:
> Es un error del sistema o es que berebere es un clarvidente, o viene del futuro...:
> No entiendo...:
> Miren unos cuantos posts mas arriba de este hilo



No creo 
Seguramente es un enlace a una grafica en una pagina web que se refresca cada cierto tiempo.


----------



## Berebere (18 Ene 2008)

Sí, es un png de infobolsa que se actualiza cada 10 minutos. A veces no se entiende el comentario porque si lo comento cuando baja y luego sube pues el comentario queda un poco fuera de lugar.

Pero hubiera sido la hostia ... hoy me hubiera forrado en el intradía.


----------



## SilviuOG (18 Ene 2008)

jajajajajajaja...vaya gilipollas que soy...es lo mismo que me ha pasado en el primer programa pointers tree en visual c++ de mi vida...estaba depurando y de repente veo que de un ramo me mandaba a otro arbol identico que el primero que me mandaba a otro arbol...y digo...joder...he creado una funcion de alocacion redundante de memoria...socorro...


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (20 Ene 2008)

Mañana comienza una nueva semana en el Ibex 35.

¿Habrá rebote hasta los 14.200? ¿Permanecerá plana, sin definiirse?¿seguirá bajando?

Quizás rocket, que acertó lo que iba a ocurrir el viernes pasado, se atreva de nuevo con un pronóstico.

Yo me atrevo, aunque no acertaré, con un +1,20. Imagino un lunes animoso y cargado de ánimo y de esperanzas. 

Que para pesimismo y malas noticias ya está la realidad.


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Ene 2008)

Empiezan los mercados asiaticos, por ahora nueva zelanda y australia en rojo, aunque aun queda rato para decir como acabaran ...


----------



## skandy (21 Ene 2008)

Apuesto por una caida superior al 4%, mas si se destapan las ultimas noticias sobre lso fondos franceses


----------



## terraenxebre (21 Ene 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Yo me inclino porque mañana el ibex irá "pabajo", apuesto por que bajará mas de un 2 %, será un "lunes negro", je, je, je...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (21 Ene 2008)

viendo como cerró esta semana le toca recuperarse un poquito

tranquilos chicos, la gran caída es después de las elecciones


----------



## pollo (21 Ene 2008)

*Hagan sus apuestas...*


----------



## Tuttle (21 Ene 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> viendo como cerró esta semana le toca recuperarse un poquito
> 
> tranquilos chicos, la gran caída es después de las elecciones



La cosa se ha estirado mucho desde agosto... no se yo si aguantará :


----------



## pobracara (21 Ene 2008)

El nikkei:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (21 Ene 2008)

Joder con el Nikkei, que ostion se está dando a esta hora!!::

Mañana el Dow pierde los 12000..


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ene 2008)

*el nikkei pierde 2,5% sigue la fiesta*

-350 puntejos de nada


----------



## mcd (21 Ene 2008)

y mas
http://finance.yahoo.com/#market_summary_asia
y estos hace dias que no publican muchos indices
http://www.infomercados.com/webn/analisis/analisis_tecnico.asp


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Ene 2008)

Este lunes no hay bolsa americana ....
USD/YEN .... 106,85 a estas horas ... 3 de la mañana, eso hace que las exportadoras y carry trade lo tengan mal.


----------



## Kersh (21 Ene 2008)

al ritmo que va, poco queda para un crack mundial peor que el del 29


----------



## Fibergran (21 Ene 2008)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FiBMFUhUejw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FiBMFUhUejw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## YERAY-CANARIO (21 Ene 2008)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Joder con el Nikkei, que ostion se está dando a esta hora!!::
> 
> Mañana el Dow pierde los 12000..




Hoy lunes no abren los mercados en USA, es el dia de LUTHER KING.

Me juego 500 euros que bajamos de 13000 hoy, aunque Colonial no cotice hoy.


----------



## dillei (21 Ene 2008)

Siguiente parada... los 12.000

http://www.bolsagrafica.com/main.phtml?sector=single&periodo=480dias&empresa=IBEX35


----------



## Don Facundo (21 Ene 2008)

¿Parada?
Yo hablaría de escalón, suena más dinámico.


----------



## sephon (21 Ene 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Siguiente parada... los 12.000
> 
> http://www.bolsagrafica.com/main.phtml?sector=single&periodo=480dias&empresa=IBEX35



Disculpen si echo una cabezadita hasta la siguente parada. El traqueteo del IBEX me produce somnolencia.

PD: Parece que va a ser una cabezadita corta (Sorry, no lo he podido evitar :O)


----------



## wave (21 Ene 2008)

ha perdido soportes importante con gap en la apertura, pensaba comprar unos futuros pesando en el soporte de 13500 que ha tenido 3 toques importantes en el ultimo ano. No pensaba que lo rompiese con esta fuerza!!


----------



## dillei (21 Ene 2008)

no me puedo aguantar...


----------



## Rocket (21 Ene 2008)

*Petada*

La pagina de labolsa.com ha petado... a cuanto esta ahora?

No creo que sea tan catastrofico... ademas, Colonial no podia bajar mucho mas...


----------



## wave (21 Ene 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> La pagina de labolsa.com ha petado... a cuanto esta ahora?
> 
> No creo que sea tan catastrofico... ademas, Colonial no podia bajar mucho mas...




esta a 13.381 en tiempo real.


----------



## arrhenius (21 Ene 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> La pagina de labolsa.com ha petado... a cuanto esta ahora?
> 
> No creo que sea tan catastrofico... ademas, Colonial no podia bajar mucho mas...



Siempre que estes por encima de 0 puedes bajar un 100%, no? cosas de las matematicas.


----------



## Aristocho (21 Ene 2008)

a las 9:18 esta bajando un 2'10% y parece que no para, esto empieza a dar miedo, mucho miedo.


----------



## txen_txo (21 Ene 2008)

El CAC40 no tiene nada que envidiarle 

SÉANCE du 21/01/08 - 09:19

Cours	4 976,19
Variation - 2,28%


----------



## wave (21 Ene 2008)

13306 y ha hecho un gap en grafico de 2 minutos estan soltadon paquetes como puedan!!!


----------



## sephon (21 Ene 2008)

wave dijo:


> ha perdido soportes importante con gap en la apertura, pensaba comprar unos futuros pesando en el soporte de 13500 que ha tenido 3 toques importantes en el ultimo ano. No pensaba que lo rompiese con esta fuerza!!



Este es uno de los problemas del analisis tecnico. Si demasiada gente considera que existe un "soporte solido" en los 13500 de forma que programan ordenes de venta cuando se perfore dicho soporte, la avalancha puede acarrear consecuencias desastrosas. En fin, que es conveniente vender cuando el IBEX baje de 13500 puntos porque un mogollon de borregos va a hacer lo mismo. Ahora bien, seguro que este fenomeno sheepbroker es sobradamente conocido, asi que habra un monton de ordenes de compra en la cola para cuando el IBEX haya bajado lo suficiente. El rebote es muy posible y alguien se va a forrar mucho.


----------



## arrhenius (21 Ene 2008)

txen_txo dijo:


> El CAC40 no tiene nada que envidiarle
> 
> SÉANCE du 21/01/08 - 09:19
> 
> ...



Siento la pregunta tonta, pero que es el CAC40?


----------



## Rocket (21 Ene 2008)

Pense que bajabamos de los 13600 el viernes de la semana pasada... bueno, me equivoque... por cierto, ya llevamos varios lunes que pega bajones importantes, pero que se van suavizando poco a poco durante la semana... para cuando los 12500???


----------



## txen_txo (21 Ene 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> Siento la pregunta tonta, pero que es el CAC40?




El índice francés


----------



## terraenxebre (21 Ene 2008)

Aristocho dijo:


> a las 9:18 esta bajando un 2'10% y parece que no para, esto empieza a dar miedo, mucho miedo.



Telf hoy no va ayudar
JOOOOOOOOOOOOOODER

perdón por el taco, estas corren por mi cuenta:


----------



## wave (21 Ene 2008)

13254 ventas a mercado!


----------



## dillei (21 Ene 2008)

pánico y estampida... casi me atraganto con las palomitas, se me ha quedao una en la garganta!


----------



## txen_txo (21 Ene 2008)

SÉANCE du 21/01/08 - 09:26 cac40

Variation - 3,33%


IBEX -2,94%


----------



## ipj (21 Ene 2008)

13.250 a esta hora, y ya cae un 2,96% ¿hasta dónde podemos llegar cuando termine el día?

Para aguarnos la fiesta, seguro que termina el día en verde


----------



## wave (21 Ene 2008)

ipj dijo:


> 13.250 a esta hora, y ya cae un 2,96% ¿hasta dónde podemos llegar cuando termine el día?
> 
> Para aguarnos la fiesta, seguro que termina el día en verde



posiblemente y rebote pero creo que luego de roto estos soportes muchos pensaran que se han visto maximos por mucho tiempo con lo cual la tendencia a medio y largo plazo es bajista.


----------



## dillei (21 Ene 2008)

no creo que rebote hoy sin wall street a no ser que lso fututos del Dow cambien mucho.

La recesión en USA es un hecho


----------



## Rocket (21 Ene 2008)

*Caida normal*

A lo que iba, que esta caida matinal de los lunes es algo frecuente en tiempos de crisis... como tambien es bastante frecuente que, en dias que haya ido la cosa bien, al final suele haber un ligero descenso (lo que se llama recolecta de beneficios), alguien que sepa de bolsa puede concretarlo mas... :o


----------



## dillei (21 Ene 2008)

Tu crees que una caida de casi *2000 puntos *en 3 semanas es normal?


----------



## wave (21 Ene 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Tu crees que una caida de casi *2000 puntos *en 3 semanas es normal?



y recordar que el viernes a las 15:30 estaba en 14000


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (21 Ene 2008)

ya vereis cuando la demanda embalsamada empiece a comprar acciones 

IBEX 35 (^IBEX)	A las 09:42 : 13.323,40 Down -332,00 (-2,43%)


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (21 Ene 2008)

esta mañana en intereconomia hablaban que iba allegar a 13200 y luego un fuerte rebote.


----------



## elefante (21 Ene 2008)

A los de intereconomía les echan droja en el colacao de la mañana.

Curiosamente Colonial sube un 2% a esta hora. Alguien sigue siendo lo suficientemente masoca como para comprar empresas en quiebra.


----------



## YERAY-CANARIO (21 Ene 2008)

................................................el Fin Esta Cerca................................................


----------



## dillei (21 Ene 2008)

Los analistas de intereconomía ni se creen la que está cayendo, todo el mundo habla de rebote, rebote... pero lo cierto es que se han perdido los soportes y queda caida.


----------



## Pillao (21 Ene 2008)

elefante dijo:


> A los de intereconomía les echan droja en el colacao de la mañana.
> 
> Curiosamente Colonial sube un 2% a esta hora. Alguien sigue siendo lo suficientemente masoca como para comprar empresas en quiebra.



MADRID (Thomson Financial) - Las acciones de Inmobiliaria Colonial SA han
sido suspendidas de negociación a la espera de una información relevante sobre
la entidad, informa la CNMV en un comunicado.


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (21 Ene 2008)

IBEX 35 (^IBEX)	A las 09:46 : 13.272,90 Down 382,50 (2,80%) 

me encantan los rebotes hacia abajo


----------



## Paulus (21 Ene 2008)

La tendencia a largo plazo de las bolsas europeas ha pasado hoy de alcista a neutral, después de un par de años con tendencia alcista de manera ininterrumpida....

Bueno, eso según el tito Cárpatos...


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (21 Ene 2008)

*Parece que esta vez va en serio...*

Portada de El País:
Batacazo de la bolsa española en su novena sesión a la baja
"El parqué se resiente del pesimismo internacional y los números rojos de Wall Street.- Caen el resto de índices bursátiles.- El Eurostoxx50, a la cabeza "


----------



## Rocket (21 Ene 2008)

*Esto se hunde...*

Esto se hunde... el agua ya me llega a los cojoncillos... y eso que los tengo por corbata. 

Ahora en serio, que esto va hacia abajo. En un minuto ha descendido de -2,45% a -2,76% :


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (21 Ene 2008)

Rango día:	13.238,60 - 13.494,40

Ha tocado momentos el -3%, buff y lleva una hora de cotización...


----------



## Meetic (21 Ene 2008)

Vaya hostia lleva el IBEX35, todas en rojo exceptuando Aguas de Barcelona. Aunque aun queda mucho día para invertirse la tendencia.


----------



## elefante (21 Ene 2008)

Como GE diga que no compra colonial, vamos a tener que inventar un color que supere al rojo.


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (21 Ene 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Esto se hunde... el agua ya me llega a los cojoncillos... y eso que los tengo por corbata.
> 
> Ahora en serio, que esto va hacia abajo. En un minuto ha descendido de -2,45% a -2,76% :



agarraos las kalandrakaaaaaaaaaaaas!!!!!!


----------



## Kujire (21 Ene 2008)

*la cordura al final se impone*

La bolsa está anticipando las graves consecuencias que va a tener el parón de la construcción.

Por mucho que el estado ponga pasta sobre la mesa, ...no va haber dinero para todos, asi que tonto el último chicos!!

el que sepa de información "comprometedora" que la suelte, que es el momento de hacer buenos negocios con muy poca pasta.


----------



## Don Facundo (21 Ene 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Esto se hunde...



No, no... vamos bien.
Al menos eso ha dicho el Pepiño, y tonto no es, que casi consiguió aprobar un curso de derecho. :


----------



## Räikkonen (21 Ene 2008)

*Dios, que gustazo...*

Solo viendo Sacyr y Colonial, estoy mojando los pantalones...

I'VE GOT A FEVER!! AND THE ONLY PRESCRIPTION...IS MORE COWBELL!!


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (21 Ene 2008)

IBEX 35 (^IBEX)	A las 10:20 : 13.276,10 Down 379,30 (2,78%)


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (21 Ene 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Yo ya lo baticiné ayer noche dije que : Mañana será el gran "lunes negro", saldrá hasta en los libros de historia y no me he equivocao, je, je, je...



Primero tendrán que escribirlos, no? :


----------



## william (21 Ene 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Solo viendo Sacyr y Colonial, estoy mojando los pantalones...
> 
> I'VE GOT A FEVER!! AND THE ONLY PRESCRIPTION...IS MORE COWBELL!!



Pero si la cotización de colonial sigue suspendida por ahora... Esperate a ver que noticias dan porque como entren en una guerra de OPAS el valor se dispara para arriba.


----------



## Trinity_BCN (21 Ene 2008)

elefante dijo:


> Como GE diga que no compra colonial, vamos a tener que inventar un color que supere al rojo.



Se podría incluir en la gama de color Pantone el rojo kalandraka 


Así podríamos decir que:
_"La bolsa en estos momentos está en rojo kalandraka cayendo a -2,87"_




PD: con el permiso de nuestro compañero Agarraoslaskalandrakas. Sin intención de robar los derechos de autor.


----------



## Arte y Cultura (21 Ene 2008)

El hilo de moda..... Cuando la bolsa subía..... Todos calladitos..... Ahora como el Yuri no os da alegrías...... ¿cuando termine la bolsa que hilo empezamos? El del oro, el del petroleo, el del precio de los pisos, el del paro, el del IPC.....


----------



## serdipe (21 Ene 2008)

*hum...*



Arte y Cultura dijo:


> El hilo de moda..... Cuando la bolsa subía..... Todos calladitos..... Ahora como el Yuri no os da alegrías...... ¿cuando termine la bolsa que hilo empezamos? El del oro, el del petroleo, el del precio de los pisos, el del paro, el del IPC.....



El que tu quieras... lo malo es que a lo mejor vamos a tener que seguirlos todos a la vez.


----------



## atman (21 Ene 2008)

Pobre Arte y Cultura!! ¿tambien en la bolsa te han pillado con el pie cambiado?


----------



## chak (21 Ene 2008)

Arte y Cultura dijo:


> El hilo de moda..... Cuando la bolsa subía..... Todos calladitos..... Ahora como el Yuri no os da alegrías...... ¿cuando termine la bolsa que hilo empezamos? El del oro, el del petroleo, el del precio de los pisos, el del paro, el del IPC.....



Ya va un tiempo que, aparte de lamentos y gemidos varios, no tienes nada que contar.

como andas de... 

VASELIIIINAAAAA!


----------



## feliponII (21 Ene 2008)

*buff otra castaña*

buff otra castaña y esta llueve sobre mojado ¡¡¡

para la gente que sabe ... ya que yo no estoy muy puesto y ya la cage 2 veces  .... 

Ahora que el ibex ha perdido el soporte de los 13500 que es donde habia aguantado las ultimas ostias ... que se puede esperar?







el soporte mas cercano esta en los 12.000 + o - a nivel tecnico la situacion es negrisima verdad? 

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=%5EIBEX&t=2y&l=on&z=m&q=l&c=


----------



## Arroz y macarrones (21 Ene 2008)

Otro día de llantos. A ver si montan una guerra o se casa un torero... ¡Esto no puede seguir así!


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (21 Ene 2008)

Arte y Cultura dijo:


> El hilo de moda..... Cuando la bolsa subía..... Todos calladitos..... Ahora como el Yuri no os da alegrías...... ¿cuando termine la bolsa que hilo empezamos? El del oro, el del petroleo, el del precio de los pisos, el del paro, el del IPC.....



Cualquiera de estos temas nos basta para pasar el rato. El 2008 va a ser divertidísimo, y lo sabes!

El IPC subirá si no suben los tipos.
El paro subirá si la construcción se va a pique.
El precio de los pisos no subirá por las dos razones anteriores.

Tu sigue con tu reeditada y barroca teoría de las líneas, ya sabes que la bajada del euríbor se debe a la mediación del BCE prestando dinero a interés bajo y a la venta de las reservas de oro espaniolas y europedas.


----------



## Cte. Armando Rampas (21 Ene 2008)

sacyr cayendo en picado? no entiendo nada. les acaban de adjudicar el túnel del AVE por el centro de Barcelona, una super obra que se prevé de mínimo dos años y medio. ¿Esto no tendría que dar fuerzas a su cotización?

http://www.expansion.com/edicion/exp/empresas/construccion/es/desarrollo/1079970.html


----------



## dillei (21 Ene 2008)

Cte. Armando Rampas dijo:


> sacyr cayendo en picado? no entiendo nada. les acaban de adjudicar el túnel del AVE por el centro de Barcelona, una super obra que se prevé de mínimo dos años y medio. ¿Esto no tendría que dar fuerzas a su cotización?
> 
> http://www.expansion.com/edicion/exp/empresas/construccion/es/desarrollo/1079970.html



Cuidado con la Sagrada Familia, que ese tunel pasa por debajo


----------



## Blackout (21 Ene 2008)

*¿ Nos Encontramos Ante Una Crisis Sistemica Y Una Estagflación ?*

Interesante entrada:

" Puesto que para ellos no es mas que una crisis subprime, entonces efectivamente comprendemos que el problema nos les parezca tan grave; en el peor de los casos 400.000 ó 500.000 millones de pérdidas a compensar en 3 años, o 150.000 millones por año. En este caso el plan Bush si que resultaría suficiente, después de todo 400.000 ó 500.000 millones de déficit presupuestario solo aumentarían el ratio deuda púlica/PIB de los E.E.U.U. de un 3% en tres años, lo cual no es alarmante (de hecho podría incluso verse compensado parcialmente con el anunciado repliegue de las tropas de Irak).

De este erróneo análisis inicial se llega a erróneas conclusiones: el crecimiento tendría dificultades al inicio del 2008, o durante todo el 2008 en el peor de los casos, y una vez el problema subprime resuelto, todo continuaría como antes, como si se tratara de un gran “LTCM”, nombre del Hedge Fund que provocó una pequeña crisis financiera el año 1998.

Pero en realidad lo que observamos es una crisis de crédito y del consumo en el sentido mas amplio del término (crisis sistémica), es decir que el sistema basado en una expansión del crédito de 4 Billones (con B) de $/año y con una tasa de ahorro de los hogares cero, está muriéndose ".

Fuente: 
http://www.rankia.com/blog/familyoffice/2008/01/una-crisis-mal-evaluada.html
Fresh Family Office. Gurús de la Felicidad y la Riqueza: Una crisis aún mal evaluada....

Por otro lado, ya conocemos al apocaliptico Lyndon Larouche que si bien habla de lo mismo sus intereses ocultos toman forma " de fin del Mundo " a no ser que se haga lo que él y los suyos dicen. Sin embargo, es un buen analista y sus palabras deben ser escuchadas. Claro esta , con espíritu crítico.



<embed style="width:400px; height:326px;" id="VideoPlayback" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=-6488683488659224828&hl=es" flashvars=""> </embed>

En cualquiert caso estamos ante una gran crisis que exige cambios que bien pueden ir de la mano de los acuerdos de Basel II. Claro que para ello hace falta voluntad política e unteligencia en nuestro dirigentes cualidades que nuestros representates desconocen.


----------



## Rocket (21 Ene 2008)

*Bailar al son de EEUU*

Esto es un baile en el que la batuta la lleva EEUU. Si EEUU da un traspies, los de atras nos caemos al suelo.

Personalmente creo que finalmente si habra recesion. La economia de EEUU esta tocada, y es solo cuestion de tiempo que termine enfermando... con todas sus consecuencias.


----------



## autoctono (21 Ene 2008)

El batacazo ya es portada en ElPais.com

IBEX 35 
puntos Variación Hora
13.294,20 -2,65% -361,20 11:11:58

Así mismo, a esta hora solo ganan dos valores

ABENGOA 20,22 +0,70% +0,14 
SOGECABLE sube 27,59 +0,07% +0,02

¿Que pasa con Colonial, han suspendido cotización?


----------



## Arroz y macarrones (21 Ene 2008)

Change:	Down 423.10 (3.10%)

La cosa se está disparando. Los telediarios del medio día van a ser la caña.


----------



## DeCafeina (21 Ene 2008)

*Por encima del 3%*

Mínimo intradiario:

Ibex35 13.234,80 -3.08% (11:20)

¡Saludos!


----------



## autoctono (21 Ene 2008)

Nunca digas nunca jamás, Cafeina 

IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
13.230,70 -3,11% -424,70 11:31:01


----------



## autoctono (21 Ene 2008)

Colonial Urgente!!!!!!

Confirmado: General Electric estudia una posible operación sobre Colonial
elEconomista.es | 11:25 - 21/01/2008

Esta noticia acaba de llegar a la redacción y la estamos ampliando. Actualiza en unos minutos la página para ver los cambios.
Cotizaciones relacionadas
INMOBILIARIA COLONIAL 1,50 +2,04%
GENERAL ELECTRIC 34,31 +3,31%

General Electric ha comunicado a la CNMV que está estudiando una posible operación de compra sobre Colonial, si bien no ha tomado una decisión al respecto. *La CNMV ha decidido levantar la suspensión del valor a las 12:00 horas.*


----------



## Rocket (21 Ene 2008)

A las 11:33 : 13.208,10 -447,30 (-3,28%) 

A mas de uno se le esta poniendo el ojete chiquitin :


----------



## Arroz y macarrones (21 Ene 2008)

En este mismo instante

Change:	Down 463.90 (3.40%)

Bonita gráfica. Hamijos, hay que meterze ya que nos asemos ricohhhh


----------



## CHARLIE (21 Ene 2008)

*Al parecer........................................... ................*



autoctono dijo:


> El batacazo ya es portada en ElPais.com
> 
> IBEX 35
> puntos Variación Hora
> ...



....................................General Electric confirma intenciones de lanzar una OPA sobre Colonial.

http://www.cotizalia.com/ficha_valor/indice.asp?carpeta=mc&meva=M_COL

Que raro suena todo esto, ¿verdad?

Saludos.-


----------



## Aristocho (21 Ene 2008)

Acaba de perder los 13.200 

http://app2.expansion.com/bolsa/cotizaciones/Ficha?opcion=7&cod=I.IB


----------



## CHARLIE (21 Ene 2008)

*Perdon............................................ .....................*



autoctono dijo:


> Colonial Urgente!!!!!!
> 
> Confirmado: General Electric estudia una posible operación sobre Colonial
> elEconomista.es | 11:25 - 21/01/2008
> ...



...........................veo que ya lo habías escrito tú.

Mis disculpas.

Saludos.-


----------



## ravalero1 (21 Ene 2008)

Aristocho dijo:


> Acaba de perder los 13.200
> 
> http://app2.expansion.com/bolsa/cotizaciones/Ficha?opcion=7&cod=I.IB



A partir de ahora a subir.

Ná, es que he llamado a rapphel.

PD: es coña, eh!


----------



## autoctono (21 Ene 2008)

Casi todos los digitales sobre bolsa citan del rotativo Thomson Financial: que los inmuebles de Colonial encajarían en el negocio de la filial inmobiliaria de la estadounidense, que ya posee activos valorados en 1.500 millones en España.

¿Que pasa, necesitan una inmobiliaria de saldo para venderlos o qué?


----------



## Rocket (21 Ene 2008)

*Caida en barrena...*

A las 11:43 : 13.179,80 -475,60 (-3,48%)  :


----------



## DeCafeina (21 Ene 2008)

*Acojonante*

Ibex 35 (ibex) 
13.109,20 -4,00 
11:54:20


----------



## dillei (21 Ene 2008)

ya cae un 4


----------



## wave (21 Ene 2008)

13.041

Que leche!


----------



## autoctono (21 Ene 2008)

Casi todos los digitales sobre bolsa citan del rotativo Thomson Financial: que los inmuebles de Colonial encajarían en el negocio de la filial inmobiliaria de la estadounidense, que ya posee activos valorados en 1.500 millones en España.

¿Que pasa, necesitan una inmobiliaria de saldo para venderlos o qué?


----------



## valmont (21 Ene 2008)

Esto es grave chicos, estamos viviendo momentos historicos, ¿alguien recuerda una caida superior al 5%?.


----------



## wave (21 Ene 2008)

Perdidos los 13.000!

12969 y bajando


----------



## arrhenius (21 Ene 2008)

valmont dijo:


> Esto es grave chicos, estamos viviendo momentos historicos, ¿alguien recuerda una caida superior al 5%?.



Luego siempre hay rebotes y tal no? yo es que de bolsa no se, pero creo que esto esta siendo una ostia de record no? ahora mismo 

-4,54


----------



## DeCafeina (21 Ene 2008)

*Perdidos los 13000*

IBEX 35 (IBEX) 
12.965,90 -5,05 
12:01:40 

Y bajando por encima del 5

Sin palabras


----------



## Rocket (21 Ene 2008)

*Se acelera la crisis*

A las 11:58 : 13.087,50 -567,90 (-4,16%)

Se acelera la crisis en Espanya??? Significa esto el banderazo de salida de la recesion en EEUU???

Bienaventurados los que no esperaban nada... porque no seran defraudados.


----------



## valmont (21 Ene 2008)

DeCafeina dijo:


> IBEX 35 (IBEX)
> 12.965,90 -5,05
> 12:01:40
> 
> ...



Cuando el 11m la bolsa bajo un 4,15%, esto es mas grabe que el 11m.


----------



## valmont (21 Ene 2008)

DeCafeina dijo:


> IBEX 35 (IBEX)
> 12.965,90 -5,05
> 12:01:40
> 
> ...



Cuando el 11m la bolsa bajo un 4,15%, esto es mas grabe que el 11m.


----------



## Don Vito (21 Ene 2008)

Madre del amor hermoso!!! menudo piñazoooooo

Que dios coja a más de uno confesado!:S:S:S


----------



## tobias (21 Ene 2008)

-4.6% y subiendo.. quiero decir BAJANDO!!


----------



## arrhenius (21 Ene 2008)

Hablando en serio, alguien tiene alguna idea de por que esta bajando tanto hoy?

Soy de los que piensa que estaba muy alto, y que en elagun momento iba a haber una juste, pero entiendo que tiene que haber alguna noticia que justifique lo de hoy no?


----------



## Eddy (21 Ene 2008)

Los robots controlan la bolsa.

Cajas negras que hacen su trading sin miedo, temor, preocupación o entusiasmo.

Skynet no ve más salida que cubrirse poniéndose corto. 

La consiguiente caída vuelve a alimentar las posiciones de cobertura en un círculo vicioso que sólo se detendrá cuando se cierre el mercado.

Podemos estar a días de ver colas delante de los bankitos.


----------



## Rocket (21 Ene 2008)

*Lunes negro*

El famoso "martes negro" que iba supuestamente a suceder la semana pasada se ha retrasado casi una semana, y ha sido hoy.

Es la noticia del dia: La bolsa baja de los 13000 puntos en SOLO MEDIA JORNADA, registrando perdidas de hasta el 5,05%...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (21 Ene 2008)

Eddy dijo:


> Los robots controlan la bolsa.
> 
> Cajas negras que hacen su trading sin miedo, temor, preocupación o entusiasmo.
> 
> ...



acaban de bloquear mis warrants put a 15000 del ibex


el corralito esta ya aquí juajuajau 


noooo que es broma, que deben tener una volatilidad bestial, y los han sacado, con esos antes de este finde había ganado mas de un 50% en una semana, cuando vuelvan al parquet los vendo, que un 70% de ganancias en un mes es mas que suficiente

deben estar flipando los de societé como tengan muchos productos así.


----------



## ravalero1 (21 Ene 2008)

Mamá, tengo miedo.

En serio, esto esta siendo demasiado gordo. Empiezo a sufrir un poco de vértigo.

Un saludo:


----------



## Nameiro (21 Ene 2008)

hoy lunes, repsol pa chicharro del día


----------



## David_ (21 Ene 2008)

El soporte de los 8.500 no lo permitirá.


----------



## HOOOR (21 Ene 2008)

La cuestion es si pierde o no el soporte de los 13.000. Como los pierda me voy al banco a sacar mi pasta...


----------



## Burney (21 Ene 2008)

Por si es de interés, en este hilo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=38515&page=7

voy haciendo un pequeño y modesto seguimiento del IBEX con opiniones varias.

Por ahora, creo que en los 13000 rebotaremos algo, hasta donde no lo sé, pero si llega a los 13400-13500 (dudo mucho que lo superase, salvo noticia bomba tipo bajadas sorpresas de tipos en USA) sería ideal para abrir cortos con objetivo 12000. 

Suerte

PD: Que nadie compre nada pensando en rebotes, los rebotes ahora son para intentar abrir cortos lo más arriba posible. Las compras deben ser para los entornos del 12.000.


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (21 Ene 2008)

HOOOR dijo:


> La cuestion es si pierde o no el soporte de los 13.000. Como los pierda me voy al banco a sacar mi pasta...



¿de verdad crees que séría para ir a por la pasta? :


----------



## HOOOR (21 Ene 2008)

Agarraoslaskalandrakas dijo:


> ¿de verdad crees que séría para ir a por la pasta? :



A veces con la emocion, se me va la olla un poco...


----------



## economista23 (21 Ene 2008)

*La bolsas bolsas se hunden. IBEX ACTUALIZADO*

El Ibex baja un - 4,6% la mayor bajada en muchisimos años y esta perdiendo los 13000 puntos, empresas como el santander pierden cerca del 7 %, repsol 7,5%, telefonica electricas, un caos total, en las bolsas de europa y japon estan igual.

Hora clave : a las 3:30 en Wall Street haber como habren si va para abajo la crisis mundial definitivamente se manifestara. Salvese quien pueda.


----------



## Cte. Armando Rampas (21 Ene 2008)

-4,95% 

*12.979,30*

corre pa'l banco que cierran a las 14:00


----------



## Don Vito (21 Ene 2008)

Confirmado, el *IBEX PIERDE LOS 13.000 PUNTOS*



:S:S:S:S:S:S:S


http://www.invertia.com/mercados/acciones/default.asp?idtel=IB011IBEX35


----------



## Blackbird (21 Ene 2008)

Que ostion DIOS, que ostion.

Como USA abra a la baja...


----------



## moxima (21 Ene 2008)

Ostionazo en toda regla...

Y el dolar a 1,44....


----------



## Burney (21 Ene 2008)

HOOOR dijo:


> A veces con la emocion, se me va la olla un poco...



jajajaj las pasiones que desatan las bolsas...

tendríais que ver los foros de invertia cuando en algun valor determinado (sobre todo las jazztel de turno) hay una gran oscilación...


----------



## Tuerto (21 Ene 2008)

> Hora clave : a las 3:30 en Wall Street haber como habren si va para abajo la crisis mundial definitivamente se manifestara. Salvese quien pueda.



Lo siento, hoy es festivo en Yankilandia.


----------



## Subprime (21 Ene 2008)

¿que esta pasando?, Son las subprime, alguna noticia o rumor :


----------



## HOOOR (21 Ene 2008)

Ya he visto tu post Peter. Supongo que correre pal banco si baja de 11 o 10.000 puntos. En cuanto al papeo, don't worry, tengo un montonazo de latas de atun del aldi compradas desde hace 2 meses en la despensa.


----------



## dillei (21 Ene 2008)

flipo en colores, va a caer un 6% el IBEX????????


----------



## wave (21 Ene 2008)

y sigue 12861!

la barras en el grafico diario son de increibles


----------



## Eve_borrado (21 Ene 2008)

Blackbird dijo:


> Que ostion DIOS, que ostion.
> 
> Como USA abra a la baja...



Hoy USA no abre, es fiesta.


Saludos.


----------



## Burney (21 Ene 2008)

Atención a los futuros Globex.

S&P 500 MAR08 1277.90 A -4740 
E-MINI MAR08 1278.00 -4725 
E-MINI JUN08 1284.25 A -4575 
NSDQ100 MAR08 1793.75 A -5575 
E-NASDAQ MAR08 1794.00 -5550 

Madre de dios, nunca los habia visto tan rojos!!!!!!!!!!!

PD: Ni rebote en 13000 ni nada, esto es una masacre de las buenas.


----------



## Columpio_Asesino (21 Ene 2008)

¿Alguna web para seguir la cotización más o menos al minuto?


----------



## Blackbird (21 Ene 2008)

dillei dijo:


> flipo en colores, va a caer un 6% el IBEX????????



Esta ahora a -5.87%, pues igual eso y mas, quien sabe. 

Marchando otra de palonitas !!


----------



## Räikkonen (21 Ene 2008)

*Räikkonen*

Lunes, 21 de Enero de 2008 (12:45)

IBEX-35	13.655,40 12.681,20 -7,13 13.494,40 12.674,80

¿Alguien recuerda un batacazo de mas de 5%?

Yo por lo menos, en los ultimos 5 años, no lo recuerdo...

"Cuando el Ibex mas de 5 veas bajar, hamijo, por las barbas a remojar :

EDITO: 0.80 mas de bajada en 10 minutos, asi que...

EDITO: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! -7,13!!!!!! ESTO HUELE MAL!!!!


----------



## moxima (21 Ene 2008)

Vaya tela con la recesion USA.... menos mal que no nos iba a afectar (juas, juas)

-Las bolsas en caida libre
-El € retrocediendo
-El crudo en retirada....

Quien da mas?


----------



## ikifenix (21 Ene 2008)

dillei dijo:


> flipo en colores, va a caer un 6% el IBEX????????



si, IBEX 35 12.821,9 -6,10


----------



## wave (21 Ene 2008)

Perdidos los 12800

12782

no hay respiro se vende por lo que se pueda


----------



## amr (21 Ene 2008)

Columpio_Asesino dijo:


> ¿Alguna web para seguir la cotización más o menos al minuto?



http://www.bolsamania.com/cotizaciones/ficha.php?isin=ES0SI0000005


----------



## wave (21 Ene 2008)

no hay forma de seguirlo casi 100 putnos en un dia estamos -7.25%
en 12656

ya mas de -1000 puntos


----------



## Meetic (21 Ene 2008)

Dios ya esta en - 7'13%. Alguien sabe cuando fue la última vez que el IBEX35 bajo un 7% o mas?


----------



## paaq (21 Ene 2008)

-7'1%

12.692 a las 12:55


----------



## dillei (21 Ene 2008)

www.ecobolsa.com hay que registrarse

IBEX - 7,4


----------



## Blackbird (21 Ene 2008)

7.30 ................


----------



## comparto-piso (21 Ene 2008)

JEJE es la primera vez que me pilla un bajon de estos en plena liquidez. Gracias al foro. De todas formas no pienso comprar todavia.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (21 Ene 2008)

Bueno os dejo mi análisis fundamental de la situación del ibex, basado en experiencias pasadas, espero que os guste.



> Y Bernanke tocó la trompeta, y vi que las bolsas mundiales caían al abismo; y se le dio la llave del pozo del abismo. {2} Y abrió el pozo del abismo, y subió humo del pozo como humo de un gran horno; y se oscurecieron los mercados financieros por el humo del pozo. {3} Y del humo salieron especuladores sobre las bolsas; y se les dio poder para ponerse a corto, como tienen poder los escorpiones de la tierra. {4} Y se les mandó que no dañasen a la ningún plan de pensiones, ni a los metlaes preciosos, ni a las materias primas, ni a las energías renovables, sino solamente a los hombres que tuviesen una hipoteca. {5} Y les fue dado, no que los matasen, sino que los atormentasen cinco meses; y su tormento era como tormento de escorpión cuando hiere al hombre. {6} Y en aquellos días los hombres buscarán la muerte, pero no la hallarán; y ansiarán morir, pero la muerte huirá de ellos. {7} El aspecto de los especulaodres era semejante a caballos preparados para la guerra; en las cabezas tenían como coronas de oro; sus caras eran como caras humanas; {8} tenían cabello como cabello de mujer; sus dientes eran como de leones; {9} tenían corazas como corazas de hierro; el ruido de sus alas era como el estruendo de muchos carros de caballos corriendo a la batalla; {10} tenían colas como de escorpiones, y también aguijones; y en sus colas tenían poder para dañar a los hipotecados durante cinco meses. {11} Y tenían por rey sobre ellos al ángel del abismo, cuyo nombre en hebreo es Trichet, y en griego, Trichetopoulus. {12} El primer ay pasó; he aquí, vienen aún dos ayes después de esto.


----------



## Räikkonen (21 Ene 2008)

*Madre del amor hermoso*

Como Esto No Rebote, que Dios Nos Pille Confesaos (y Sin Dinero En El Banco)


----------



## Nameiro (21 Ene 2008)

dia histórico...parece que vamos a vivir un crack justo hoy. En mi humilde opinion el que tenga algo y no sea capaz de aguantarse sin vender que no mire. Luego en otro momento con la cabeza fria ya se verá.

Parece que al final voy a tener que volver a engancharme al world of warcraft para no mirar la bolsa todos los dias...


----------



## goldaracena (21 Ene 2008)

*Enhorabuena*



comparto-piso dijo:


> JEJE es la primera vez que me pilla un bajon de estos en plena liquidez. Gracias al foro. De todas formas no pienso comprar todavia.



Aunque puestos a estar bien el que esté corto se tiene que estar abriendo más botellas de Cava que los que salen en la tele en la lotería de navidad  Quien pudiera


----------



## Cte. Armando Rampas (21 Ene 2008)

remontada a gran velocidad
12.786 
-6,37%

a las 13:03


----------



## Räikkonen (21 Ene 2008)

*Mejor engancharse al WOW*

Yo ya me he enganchado al World of Warcraft (Mago 70), de todas maneras, hoy merece la pena no jugar...porque estoy en el curro y porque hoy la bolsa esta MUY entretenida.

Pasen y sientense. ¿Palomitas?


----------



## autoctono (21 Ene 2008)

http://www.eleconomista.es/indice/IBEX-35/resumen/Mejores

IBEX casi al minuto, valores con 15 min de retraso.

Por cierto, definición de ironía

IBEX 35 (12.717,80) -6,87% -937,60 (12:59:55)

INMOBILIARIA COLONIAL 1,54 +2,67% +0,04  (12:43)


----------



## eriqui (21 Ene 2008)

*Esto se pone mas que rosa*

Ibex 12.802,40 -6,25% (13:04)	
Cac 40 4.865,64 -4,45%
Dax 6.862,88 -6,17%
Fte 5.655,20 -4,18%


----------



## Burney (21 Ene 2008)

Joder, hace un momento he visto a TEF con posicion compradora en 20.02 y la vendedora en 20.28.

Nunca habia visto semejante diferencia entre posiciones compradoras y vendedoras en un valor tan liquido como TEF... (hasta los cuidadores se esconden...  )

La de stops que han saltado hoy ha sido espectacular. Es normal, la directriz alcista que nos guiaba desde los minimos del 2003 ha sido rota a la baja... tecnicamente... EL MERCADO ALCISTA HA LLEGADO A SU FIN. Más allá de los posibles rebotes que puedan llegar.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (21 Ene 2008)

goldaracena dijo:


> Aunque puestos a estar bien el que esté corto se tiene que estar abriendo más botellas de Cava que los que salen en la tele en la lotería de navidad  Quien pudiera



cava no 

yo le doy a la sidra

unos pocos warrants a put, y lo demas en un deposito a plazo fijo

no veas como estoy disfrutando


----------



## Arte y Cultura (21 Ene 2008)

*AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!! MADREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!​*


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (21 Ene 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Joder, hace un momento he visto a TEF con posicion compradora en 20.02 y la vendedora en 20.28.
> 
> Nunca habia visto semejante diferencia entre posiciones compradoras y vendedoras en un valor tan liquido como TEF... (hasta los cuidadores se esconden...  )
> 
> La de stops que han saltado hoy ha sido espectacular. Es normal, la directriz alcista que nos guiaba desde los minimos del 2003 ha sido rota a la baja... tecnicamente... EL MERCADO ALCISTA HA LLEGADO A SU FIN. Más allá de los posibles rebotes que puedan llegar.




la media de 14 ha roto la de 40 no?

y la de 70


----------



## burbujito1982 (21 Ene 2008)

Una pregunta para expertos???

qué sucede con los que compraron obligaciones del Santander??? Si sigue así, pierde Botín (por una vez en la vida)????

muchas gracias!!!


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (21 Ene 2008)

*Normalmente no rezo, pero si estás ahí, por favor, sálvame Superman.*


----------



## Chamuca (21 Ene 2008)

Ante tanta alegría, pregunto:

¿Esto es bueno para la clase obrera?


----------



## cit (21 Ene 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Yo ya me he enganchado al World of Warcraft (Mago 70), de todas maneras, hoy merece la pena no jugar...porque estoy en el curro y porque hoy la bolsa esta MUY entretenida.



Hoy es fiesta en Palma así que yo si que estaba jugando al wow  (en que server juegas tú?) ... hasta q mi mujer me ha avisado de como estaba la bolsa y me he venido al foro a mirar como estaba el ambiente.

Saludos.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (21 Ene 2008)

Chamuca dijo:


> Ante tanta alegría, pregunto:
> 
> ¿Esto es bueno para la clase obrera?



Pues no, pero peor es tener que esclavizarte de por vida para pagar por un piso. Volverán las hipotecas a 15 años y eso si será bueno para todos. Si es que para entonces merece la pena comprar, claro. 

Los desequilibrios se acaban corrigiendo.


----------



## valmont (21 Ene 2008)

El pánico se extiende por las Bolsas de todo el mundo y provoca sus desplomes

http://www.elmundo.es/mundodinero/2008/01/21/economia/1200904306.html

Es el apocalipsis, desplome mundial chicos ¿será el crack del 2008?.


----------



## Ades_XX (21 Ene 2008)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> Una pregunta para expertos???
> 
> qué sucede con los que compraron obligaciones del Santander??? Si sigue así, pierde Botín (por una vez en la vida)????
> 
> muchas gracias!!!



Experto no soy, pero si no recuerdo mal, las obligaciones eran convertibles en acciones con una penalización del 16%, es decir, que si no recuerdo mal el funcionamiento del asunto, tenías que comprar las acciones un 16% más caras de lo que se fijo en el momento de la emisión, y sigo hablando de memoria cuando recuerdo que se quedó en 16 euros el precio fijado.
Así que si ahora mismo "perderias" 5 euros por acción, lo mismo que ganará Botín, que vuelve a demostrar que es "muuuuuuu listo", y que tiene mu mala leche...


----------



## Räikkonen (21 Ene 2008)

*WoW!*

Server: Tyrande
Mago Humano lvl 70

Esto es la primera vez que lo vivo, mas de un 6% de caida :

Molaria que los expertos economicos del foro interpretaran esta brutal caida. Desconfianza masiva en el plan Bush? O circula algun rumor que no sepamos?


----------



## rory (21 Ene 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> *Normalmente no rezo, pero si estás ahí, por favor, sálvame Superman.*



Jajajajajajajajjajajajajajaja!!!!!! 

Que me hago kakitaaaaaaarrrrrlllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marlo (21 Ene 2008)

Mira que me da pereza salir de la guardería, pero lo de hoy está siendo espectacular.
¿Ibex owned?


----------



## autoctono (21 Ene 2008)

Y cae Colonial, jejeje

INMOBILIARIA COLONIAL 1,48 -1,33% -0,02 (13:10)


----------



## 4motion (21 Ene 2008)

Que espectacular, que sublime, que maravilla, que preciosidad.

En fin, como estoy disfrutando :


----------



## Columpio_Asesino (21 Ene 2008)

Bueno, se está empezando a recuperar a buen ritmo, ahora está en el entorno del -5% y subiendo. ¿Acabará por debajo de -4% o recuperará más?


----------



## ExplotaBurbujaExplota! (21 Ene 2008)

Estará metiendo el gobierno la pasta de todos los contribuyentes para minimizar el batacazo del IBEX? Esta recuperación tan brusca es un poco sospechosa.


----------



## autoctono (21 Ene 2008)

Y cae Colonial, jejeje

INMOBILIARIA COLONIAL 1,48 -1,33% -0,02 (13:10)


----------



## Relisys (21 Ene 2008)

Treeemendo. :


----------



## bubblecrash (21 Ene 2008)

ExplotaBurbujaExplota! dijo:


> Estará metiendo el gobierno la pasta de todos los contribuyentes para minimizar el batacazo del IBEX? Esta recuperación tan brusca es un poco sospechosa.



ZP no lo permitira!!! Aunque tenga que dilapidar todo el superhabit del año pasado, a comprar ladrillo como locos xD


----------



## Pepius (21 Ene 2008)

Joder, se les va a gastar el rojo a los de Invertia... 

SYV (Sacyr y Vallermoso)	21,87 -2,11 -8,8% 23,76 21,70 254.109 6.225	2,90% 7,18 13:03

La verdad es que yo me empiezo a acojonar un poquito, está claro que la crisis del 93 me pilló peque, pero con esta me voy a poder documentar a base de bien... :


----------



## Staring at the Sun (21 Ene 2008)

economista23 dijo:


> El Ibex baja un - 4,6% la mayor bajada en muchisimos años y esta perdiendo los 13000 puntos, empresas como el santander pierden cerca del 7 %, repsol 7,5%, telefonica electricas, un caos total, en las bolsas de europa y japon estan igual.
> 
> Hora clave : a las 3:30 en Wall Street haber como habren si va para abajo la crisis mundial definitivamente se manifestara. Salvese quien pueda.



Es un episodio de recesión mundial generalizado. Del apartado de inmobiliarias/bancos de la Bolsa de Madrid, sólo Colonial está subiendo ante los rumores de adquisición por General Electric. No se salva ni un banco, ni una constructora salvo Colonial

El tiempo dirá si es recesión o crash bursátil, pero todo lo que sea bajar del 5% no tiene precedentes en este siglo 

Las órdenes de venta se estarán acumulando en el patio del NYSE a la espera de su apertura.


----------



## Rocket (21 Ene 2008)

*Panico en las calles!!!*

-6,75%... ahora si que me hecho caquita...

Algo se ha recuperado, pero bueno... ahora empieza a bajar de nuevo... :

Esta crisis se nos viene encima pero YA MISMO!!!


----------



## Carnivale (21 Ene 2008)

Marlo dijo:


> Mira que me da pereza salir de la guardería, pero lo de hoy está siendo espectacular.
> ¿Ibex owned?










*OWNED !!!!!!*

*A BASE DE BIEN*


----------



## autoctono (21 Ene 2008)

Y cae Colonial, jejeje

INMOBILIARIA COLONIAL 1,48 -1,33% -0,02 (13:10)


----------



## charliness (21 Ene 2008)

El tercer ángel derramó su copa sobre los ríos, y sobre las fuentes de las aguas, y se convirtieron en sangre. Y oí al ángel de las aguas, que decía: Justo eres tú, oh Señor, el que eres y que eras, el Santo, porque has juzgado las cosas. Por cuanto derramaron la sangre de los santos y de los profetas, también tú les has dado a beber sangre; pues lo merecen. También oí a otro, que desde el altar decía: Ciertamente, Señor Dios Todopoderoso, tus juicios son verdaderos y justos.


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Ene 2008)

Owned stock market , vease a Tochovista disfrazado de broker disfrutando


----------



## Ronda (21 Ene 2008)

La Bolsa española está viviendo una jornada de pánico que le ha hecho perder los 13.000 puntos condicionada por los números rojos con los que Wall Street recibió el viernes los planes del presidente Bush para relanzar la primera economía mundial a través de recortes fiscales. Tras empezar a cotizar en torno a los 13.500 puntos, el Ibex 35 ha acentuado las pérdidas hasta el 6,89% a las 13:10 horas y ha perdido la cota de los 13.000 puntos por primera vez desde octubre de 2006 en una jornada de pérdidas en todos los parqués europeos. *El parqué español ha perdido con los descensos de hoy todas las ganancias acumuladas en 2007, evolución que ha supuesto una destrucción de valor para el accionista de 89.000 millones desde el 1 de enero.*

En una jornada con caídas desconocidas desde los días posteriores al 11-M, el selectivo español perdía un 6,89%, cedía 940 puntos y se colocaba en 12.714 unidades a las 13:10 horas. La avalancha de ventas ha llevado al selectivo a perder los 13.000 puntos por primera vez desde octubre de 2006 y apenas dos meses después de su máximo histórico de 15.945 puntos alcanzado el pasado noviembre.

En el resto del Continente, las bolsas europeas continuaron hoy con los descensos con los que cerraron la semana pasada, por la misma causa, el temor a que la economía estadounidense entre en recesión y tras conocerse las pérdidas de muchos bancos.

Las ventas generalizadas se llevaban a media sesión más de un 6,5% en Fráncfort, un 5,6% en Londres, un 6,76% en París y un 4,4% en Milán mientras los 50 mejores valores del continente, el Eurostoxx 50, bajaba un 4,4% en una *jornada sin referencia de los mercados estadounidenses, cerrados por el festivo de Martin Luther King.*

"*El mercado ha entrado en una tendencia bajista y ahora mismo toca caer y no hay prácticamente ningún valor que se pueda salvar*. Es una cuestión de inercia desatada por el temor a que la economía de Estados Unidos entre en recesión", ha afirmado un operador a Reuters.

*Unos 89.000 millones perdidos en 17 días*

En este orden de cosas, las caídas de la Bolsa han supuesto una destrucción de valor para el accionista de 89.000 millones de euros en los 17 primeros días del año, según un informe de IESE publicado hoy.

*El número de empresas que destruyeron valor fue de 94 en 2007 y 119 en los primeros 17 días del 2008*, a diferencia de Telefónica que fue la empresa que más valor creó para sus accionistas en 2007, seguida de Arcelor, Iberdrola, Acciona y Gas Natural, según la fuente.

*Las 125 empresas españolas del mercado continuo causaron una destrucción de valor en 2007 de 15.000 millones de euros y de 89.000 millones en los primeros 17 días de 2008*, según el informe Rentabilidad y creación de valor de las empresas españolas en 2007 de los profesores del IESE, Pablo Fernández y Vicente J. Bermejo.

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/econ...nada/panico/elpepueco/20080121elpepueco_3/Tes

Requiere actualización continua


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (21 Ene 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> Bueno os dejo mi análisis fundamental de la situación del ibex, basado en experiencias pasadas, espero que os guste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jijijijjijiji


----------



## Morototeo (21 Ene 2008)

----------------------------------------------edit----------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------GAME OVER MOROTOTEO--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ronda (21 Ene 2008)

La Bolsa española está viviendo una jornada de pánico que le ha hecho perder los 13.000 puntos condicionada por los números rojos con los que Wall Street recibió el viernes los planes del presidente Bush para relanzar la primera economía mundial a través de recortes fiscales. Tras empezar a cotizar en torno a los 13.500 puntos, el Ibex 35 ha acentuado las pérdidas hasta el 6,89% a las 13:10 horas y ha perdido la cota de los 13.000 puntos por primera vez desde octubre de 2006 en una jornada de pérdidas en todos los parqués europeos. *El parqué español ha perdido con los descensos de hoy todas las ganancias acumuladas en 2007, evolución que ha supuesto una destrucción de valor para el accionista de 89.000 millones desde el 1 de enero.*

En una jornada con caídas desconocidas desde los días posteriores al 11-M, el selectivo español perdía un 6,89%, cedía 940 puntos y se colocaba en 12.714 unidades a las 13:10 horas. La avalancha de ventas ha llevado al selectivo a perder los 13.000 puntos por primera vez desde octubre de 2006 y apenas dos meses después de su máximo histórico de 15.945 puntos alcanzado el pasado noviembre.

En el resto del Continente, las bolsas europeas continuaron hoy con los descensos con los que cerraron la semana pasada, por la misma causa, el temor a que la economía estadounidense entre en recesión y tras conocerse las pérdidas de muchos bancos.

Las ventas generalizadas se llevaban a media sesión más de un 6,5% en Fráncfort, un 5,6% en Londres, un 6,76% en París y un 4,4% en Milán mientras los 50 mejores valores del continente, el Eurostoxx 50, bajaba un 4,4% en una *jornada sin referencia de los mercados estadounidenses, cerrados por el festivo de Martin Luther King.*

"*El mercado ha entrado en una tendencia bajista y ahora mismo toca caer y no hay prácticamente ningún valor que se pueda salvar*. Es una cuestión de inercia desatada por el temor a que la economía de Estados Unidos entre en recesión", ha afirmado un operador a Reuters.

*Unos 89.000 millones perdidos en 17 días*

En este orden de cosas, las caídas de la Bolsa han supuesto una destrucción de valor para el accionista de 89.000 millones de euros en los 17 primeros días del año, según un informe de IESE publicado hoy.

*El número de empresas que destruyeron valor fue de 94 en 2007 y 119 en los primeros 17 días del 2008*, a diferencia de Telefónica que fue la empresa que más valor creó para sus accionistas en 2007, seguida de Arcelor, Iberdrola, Acciona y Gas Natural, según la fuente.

*Las 125 empresas españolas del mercado continuo causaron una destrucción de valor en 2007 de 15.000 millones de euros y de 89.000 millones en los primeros 17 días de 2008*, según el informe Rentabilidad y creación de valor de las empresas españolas en 2007 de los profesores del IESE, Pablo Fernández y Vicente J. Bermejo.

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/econ...nada/panico/elpepueco/20080121elpepueco_3/Tes

Requiere actualización continua


----------



## Morototeo (21 Ene 2008)

----------------------------------------------edit----------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------GAME OVER MOROTOTEO--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez Guerra (21 Ene 2008)

Joder!!...me acaba de decir la contraria, que la Bolsa se ha desplomao y veo que es cierto....:


A las Barricadas!!


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Ene 2008)

Carpatos dijo:


> 13:45:10 h.
> http://www.serenitymarkets.com/index.asp
> 
> Miren lo que está apareciendo en las pantallas de muchos lectores:
> ...



Se les acaba el credito para comprar, o ponen más dinero o la bolsa venden su posiciones de compra .....


----------



## Rocket (21 Ene 2008)

*Cerrara a -5,35%*

La incertidumbre es, sin duda alguna, el peor enemigo de la economia. Si una recesion en EEUU hubiera sido declarada oficialmente, la bolsa no habria bajado tanto, pero como hay incertidumbre, pues caida libre toca.

Yo pienso que hoy cerrara a un -5,35%, mas o menos. Aquellos que han adquirido acciones a ultima hora a un precio irrisorio, se las quitaran de encima justo antes del cierre, puesto que no representan ninguna seguridad para manyana, son solo operaciones oportunistas.


----------



## Don Facundo (21 Ene 2008)

Ronda dijo:


> En este orden de cosas, las caídas de la Bolsa han supuesto una destrucción de valor para el accionista de 89.000 millones de euros en los 17 primeros días del año



No es por criticar, pero a ver si somos serios...
Si no das los datos en Cayennes, como que no nos enteramos.


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez Guerra (21 Ene 2008)

*Pánico en la Bolsa: el Ibex-35 registra caídas del 5% tras alcanzar el 7%
20MINUTOS.ES / AGENCIAS. 21.01.2008 - 13:52h *


http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/336787/0/bolsas/europeas/bolsa/


----------



## Rocket (21 Ene 2008)

*Desde luego...*

Si desde luego, a primera hora se veia que esta jornada prometia bastante...

A ver! Mas palomitas por aqui, que se nos estan acabandoooo


----------



## Ronda (21 Ene 2008)

Don Facundo dijo:


> No es por criticar, pero a ver si somos serios...
> Si no das los datos en Cayennes, como que no nos enteramos.



a cuanto va el kg de cayenne? :


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (21 Ene 2008)

Jue me voy a estudiar a la Uni y me encuentro esto revolucionado, cago en la leche, y eso que todavía no se han publicado los datos del PIB en USA, ya veréis a final de mes como sean negativos, vaya leche nos estamos dando, donde está ex-burbu y tontojista?


----------



## braojos (21 Ene 2008)

y los de ing y su fondo de inversiones habran avisado a sus clientes¿?¿?


----------



## Skizored (21 Ene 2008)

Esto no hay quien lo levante ya.

KATAPUM 

Hay momentos que parece que se quiera levantar pero muy timidamente, por lo que despues de la comida, el cafe y la copita de rigor sin la referencia de NY Kataostia que te crió.


----------



## Siemprebajista (21 Ene 2008)

Don Facundo dijo:


> No es por criticar, pero a ver si somos serios...
> Si no das los datos en Cayennes, como que no nos enteramos.



Aproximadamente 1.500.000 Cayennes, ahi es nada ...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Ene 2008)

¿Y ya era hora, no?

Yo no soy un experto en análisis fundamental, pero de vez en cuando me da por calcular el valor de alguna empresa, le aplico el interés libre de riesgo más un 2%, utilizo los beneficios de los últimos años más un generoso incremento en los próximos 5 años..., y nada, siempre me sale un valor inferior a la cotización.

Puede que yo no tenga ni idea de matemática financiera, pero coño, entonces unas veces me saldría mayor valor que el bursátil y otras menor.

Ahora toca aguantar lo contrario, nos pasaremos un año o dos en los que todo análisis fundamental que hagas te saldrá que hay que comprar, y, sin embargo, la bolsa bajará más y más.


----------



## Skizored (21 Ene 2008)

Por cierto tengo que empezar a llenar la despensa y empezaré pasandome por la Tona a comprar buen vino.


----------



## Flipper (21 Ene 2008)

*Yo flipo*

Yo flipo con este país. Tenemos esta noticia en primera plana de todas las ediciones digitales, es posible incluso que estemos ante un momento histórico y... según Elmundo.es, la noticia más leída es el estreno del nuevo coche de Alonso ::::



> Noticias más leídas
> 1.Valencia aguarda el estreno del R28
> 2.Desplomes generalizados en las Bolsas europeas
> 3.Jubilados argentinos montan shows de strippers



(al loro también con la tercera noticia... casi es milagroso que esto de "economía" ocupe el segundo lugar, ahora que lo pienso)


----------



## autoctono (21 Ene 2008)

INMOBILIARIA COLONIAL 1,59 +6,00% +0,09

O se queda por ahí, o la hostia al final del día puede ser de órdago


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez Guerra (21 Ene 2008)

Ronda dijo:


> a cuanto va el kg de cayenne? :




Sois unos cachondos mentales!!....










...yo me pido, el Palacio de Liria.


----------



## Rocket (21 Ene 2008)

*Noticias*

Si es normal... por cierto, ya se que no es el momento ni el lugar, pero... ALONSO CAMPEON! 

Ahora en serio, esto vuelve a caer... -5,20%... :


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez Guerra (21 Ene 2008)

Esto, hay que celebrarlo con unos Cohíbas...


----------



## Blackbird (21 Ene 2008)

Existe la posibilidad (cada cual la valorara en mayor o menor medida, segun su cinismo) de que se haya acabo el ciclo alcista de la bolsa. Por 25 neopesetas, sitios donde se puede refugiar el dinero que salga de la bolsa?


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (21 Ene 2008)

Lo mejor de todo es que WS no abre por por ser día festivo en USA, total que mañana hasta que no abra WS vamos a estar igual o peor..., pufff que de palomitas me pienso comer esta tarde


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (21 Ene 2008)

Blackbird dijo:


> Existe la posibilidad (cada cual la valorara en mayor o menor medida, segun su cinismo) de que se haya acabo el ciclo alcista de la bolsa. Por 25 neopesetas, sitios donde se puede refugiar el dinero que salga de la bolsa?



Sin duda el ORO y algunas materias primas.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (21 Ene 2008)

> Lo mejor de todo es que WS no abre por por ser día festivo en USA, total que mañana hasta que no abra WS vamos a estar igual o peor..., pufff que de palomitas me pienso comer esta tarde



Ya decía yo que no aparecian hoy datos del DowJones...


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez Guerra (21 Ene 2008)

demadridatuhipoteca dijo:


> Sin duda el ORO y algunas materias primas.




Y en Fabada Litoral; cuando empiecen a circular por ahí monedas raras; a cuánto el kilo de Cayenne en rupias....:


----------



## k-mad (21 Ene 2008)

Señores, es acojonante ver como nos la estamos pegando hoy Lunes 21/Enero/2008 en la bolsa española, y digo *NOS*, porque por mucho que haya quien le ría la gracia al asunto, es conveniente saber que muchos de los planes de pensiones están referenciados al IBEX35, que hay una gran cantidad de depósitos de los _banquitos _y las _cajitas _que están referenciados a lo que haga el IBEX35 y porque si la cosa se pone muy mal, a las principales empresas españolas les puede dar por empezar a contener las perdidas poniendo "_pepitos_" y no pepitos en la p*t* calle.



> *TELEFÓNICA baja 20,51 -4,74% -1,02 799.450.412*
> *BBVA baja 13,50 -4,86% -0,69 580.340.498*
> BANKINTER baja 10,17 -5,40% -0,58 17.792.429
> *ENDESA baja 32,14 -5,50% -1,87 19.689.291 *
> ...



Y lo peor de todo es ver como precisamente, son las grandes* las que encabezan las perdidas de la sesión. 

*(Entiendase *grandes* como las empresas que mueven el ibex y de las que ya se ha hablado otras veces, SANTANDER, ENDESA, BBA, REPSOL...)


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (21 Ene 2008)

Carlos Gonzalez Guerra dijo:


> Y en Fabada Litoral; cuando empiecen a circular por ahí monedas raras; a cuánto el kilo de Cayenne en rupias....:



Más de una va a pagar la hipoteca a chochazo limpio


----------



## erpayo (21 Ene 2008)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Y ya era hora, no?
> 
> Yo no soy un experto en análisis fundamental, pero de vez en cuando me da por calcular el valor de alguna empresa, le aplico el interés libre de riesgo más un 2%, utilizo los beneficios de los últimos años más un generoso incremento en los próximos 5 años..., y nada, siempre me sale un valor inferior a la cotización.
> 
> ...



algo debes hacer mal, porque de todo hay: cosas baratas y cosas muy caras


----------



## nam (21 Ene 2008)

El IBEX esta siguiendo al FTSE100 a falta del Dow Jones.
Y mientras el FTSE100 esta siguiendo los futuros del Dow Jones.
Joer no hacia falta ni abrir la bolsa americana para que se diesen el fostion.
Manyana va a ser movidita en Wall Street y las bolsas europeas estaran planas hasta que abra NY.


----------



## nihilist (21 Ene 2008)

k-mad dijo:


> Señores, es acojonante ver como nos la estamos pegando hoy Lunes 21/Enero/2008 en la bolsa española, y digo *NOS*, porque por mucho que haya quien le ría la gracia al asunto, es conveniente saber que muchos de los planes de pensiones están referenciados al IBEX35, que hay una gran cantidad de depósitos de los _banquitos _y las _cajitas _que están referenciados a lo que haga el IBEX35 y porque si la cosa se pone muy mal, a las principales empresas españolas les puede dar por empezar a contener las perdidas poniendo "_pepitos_" y no pepitos en la p*t* calle.



Cierto... a veces da la impresión de que algunas personas en este foro (sólo algunas, la mayoría no) piensen que viven en una sociedad paralela en la que se encuentran a salvo de cualquier crisis y perturbación... lo de hoy (y lo que pueda venir) sólo beneficia a muy poquitos... para todos los demás pintan bastos.


----------



## nam (21 Ene 2008)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Y ya era hora, no?
> 
> Yo no soy un experto en análisis fundamental, pero de vez en cuando me da por calcular el valor de alguna empresa, le aplico el interés libre de riesgo más un 2%, utilizo los beneficios de los últimos años más un generoso incremento en los próximos 5 años..., y nada, siempre me sale un valor inferior a la cotización.
> 
> ...



Las diferencias te salen por las expectaciones.
El analisis fundamental es muy socorrido para ver la situacion actual de una empresa, el nivel de endeudamiento que puede llevar, la viavilidad de la empresa a corto plazo y su valor neto (yo lo utilizaba siempre para ver el nivel de credito que daba a una empresa cuando era analista de credito).
Pero no te sirve tanto en bolsa ya que hay expectativas tanto a la baja como a la alta. 
De ahi que antes de que el analisis tecnico se "inventase" y se generalizase entre los brokers, el invertir en bolsa era casi un arte.


----------



## RiuRau (21 Ene 2008)

economista23 dijo:


> las bolsas bolsas





economista23 dijo:


> a las 3:30 en Wall Street haber como habren



Desde luego, serás "economista", pero la lengua no es lo tuyo...



Ah, existen los acentos.



Ahora me saldrá con que trabaja desde los 15 o así.


----------



## josemazgz (21 Ene 2008)

RiuRau dijo:


> Desde luego, serás "economista", pero la lengua no es lo tuyo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya se ha comentado varias veces el "analfabestialismo" de este forero.

Por cierto, hoy no abre WS.


----------



## Rocket (21 Ene 2008)

*Stop en caidas*

No creo que manyana caiga al ritmo que lo ha hecho hoy... seria una bestialidad.

Juer, al broker que le haya entrado un apreton a las 12.40 de la manyana, cuando se hubiera vuelto a incorporar a su puesto y vea la escabechina, si que se habra hecho caquita...


----------



## txen_txo (21 Ene 2008)

Leído del foro de Bulle immobilière



> Ça fait quand même très mal... ils ont bloqué les transactions sur les produits dérivés afin de "calmer les esprits" vers 13h.
> Cette mesure de crise a permis de faire remonter le CAC à 4850 pts.





> Le terme de 'krach' boursier était alors sur toutes les lèvres mais le blocage temporaire des transactions sur nombre de produits dérivés ('trackers', 'Warrants'...) a freiné les arbitrages 'cash/futures' et la bours de Paris repasse en une heure trente de -7,1% à -5,5% alors que le repli moyen des valeurs financières se réduit de -7% à -6% (sur AXA, BNP-Paribas, Sté Générale, Dexia, Crédit Agricole... dont les scores sont d'une remarquable homogénéité).




No sé, quizás algún entendido pueda aclarar algo pero según parece ha saltado el airbag automático.


----------



## Blackbird (21 Ene 2008)

Para poder comparar. Cuanto bajó el ibex el 11-m? Cuanto bajo el ibex el 11-S?

Gracias


----------



## Trinity_BCN (21 Ene 2008)

*WoW sucks!*

¿Pero qué decís algunos del WoW?
Muchísimo mejor el GW! me quedo con mi queridisima hipnotizadora 

Esta noche para celebrarlo, me pondré en el mercata de Kamadan a especular con mis ectoplasmas y armas de skins raras, a ver si me saco pasta para la armadura de élite Kurzick jejeje



PD: antes no la utilizaba ni dios la palabra Owned. A más de uno le ha gustado ehhhhh


----------



## Archimanguina (21 Ene 2008)

El santander pierde ahora un 8,12 % ...> ¿Corralito?


----------



## Kujire (21 Ene 2008)

*11-m*

los días posteriores al 11-M, el selectivo español perdía un 6,89%, cedía 940 puntos y se colocaba en 12.714 unidades a las 13:10 horas

saludos


----------



## Kujire (21 Ene 2008)

*11-m*

los días posteriores al 11-M, el selectivo español perdía un 6,89%, cedía 940 puntos y se colocaba en 12.714 unidades a las 13:10 horas

saludos

Actualidad


----------



## supertrasgu (21 Ene 2008)

estupido dijo:


> Cierto... a veces da la impresión de que algunas personas en este foro (sólo algunas, la mayoría no) piensen que viven en una sociedad paralela en la que se encuentran a salvo de cualquier crisis y perturbación... lo de hoy (y lo que pueda venir) sólo beneficia a muy poquitos... para todos los demás pintan bastos.



En un ciclo en el que todos pierden, si tu pierdes menos que los demas, en el fondo estas ganando porque te estas posicionando mejor para cuando venga la recuperacion. Si yo tengo un negocio y su sector atraviesa una crisis transitoria de la que soy el unico superviviente, tengo motivos sobrados para descorchar champan.
Puede que la crisis sea para todos, pero los ahorradores se van a aprovechar mucho de los problemas de los endeudados. Creo que el primer grupo tiene motivos reales para celebrarlo.


----------



## supertrasgu (21 Ene 2008)

estupido dijo:


> Cierto... a veces da la impresión de que algunas personas en este foro (sólo algunas, la mayoría no) piensen que viven en una sociedad paralela en la que se encuentran a salvo de cualquier crisis y perturbación... lo de hoy (y lo que pueda venir) sólo beneficia a muy poquitos... para todos los demás pintan bastos.



En un ciclo en el que todos pierden, si tu pierdes menos que los demas, en el fondo estas ganando porque te estas posicionando mejor para cuando venga la recuperacion. Si yo tengo un negocio y su sector atraviesa una crisis transitoria de la que soy el unico superviviente, tengo motivos sobrados para descorchar champan.
Puede que la crisis sea para todos, pero los ahorradores se van a aprovechar mucho de los problemas de los endeudados. Creo que el primer grupo tiene motivos reales para celebrarlo.


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez Guerra (21 Ene 2008)

Ahora, toda la peña a vender en cascada, no...:

Mañana, los traders USA, de perico hasta las trancas...

Suben los Narcodolares: Arriba Colombia!


----------



## Bobojista (21 Ene 2008)

es un reajuste amihjos


----------



## Berebere (21 Ene 2008)

Visto en perspectiva ocurre como con la burbuja inmobiliaria, que le queda mucho recorrido de bajada.







Después de subir durante años como la espuma, se encienden las alarmas por una caída del 5 o el 10%.


----------



## eriqui (21 Ene 2008)

txen_txo dijo:


> Leído del foro de Bulle immobilière
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A partir de las 13h pararon las transacciones de los productos derivados para evitar que el CAC40 se vaya al garete. Osea que han tenido medio a un KRACH!


----------



## Carnivale (21 Ene 2008)

Bobojista dijo:


> es un reajuste amihjos



Eso parece, .


----------



## Hephe (21 Ene 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Server: Tyrande
> Mago Humano lvl 70
> 
> Esto es la primera vez que lo vivo, mas de un 6% de caida :
> ...



Heyy aqui lvl 70 guerrero tmb en Tyrande!!


Yo estuve aquí!!!


----------



## nihilist (21 Ene 2008)

supertrasgu dijo:


> En un ciclo en el que todos pierden, si tu pierdes menos que los demas, en el fondo estas ganando porque te estas posicionando mejor para cuando venga la recuperacion. Si yo tengo un negocio y su sector atraviesa una crisis transitoria de la que soy el unico superviviente, tengo motivos sobrados para descorchar champan.
> Puede que la crisis sea para todos, pero los ahorradores se van a aprovechar mucho de los problemas de los endeudados. Creo que el primer grupo tiene motivos reales para celebrarlo.



Pués si a ti te gusta celebrar cuando pierdes, aunque sea menos que los demás, a mi me lo que me gusta es ganar y todo lo demás no es para celebrarlo. Mira, viví de primera mano el auge y caida de las .com, y tengo un negocio en ese sector que sobrevivió... y te puedo decir que eso que dices no funciona así, pero nada "mal de muchos consuelo de tontos", que se dice...

Espero que tu también trabajes por tu cuenta... en estos tiempos que corren no me gustaría estar asalariado.


----------



## Rocket (21 Ene 2008)

*De nuevo al garete!*

Nos vamos de nuevo al garete:

A las 16:08 : 12.913,20  -742,20 (-5,44%)


----------



## Kasandra (21 Ene 2008)

¿Va cayendo un -5,40%? :

Nos vamos o estamos ya en la mierda? :


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez Guerra (21 Ene 2008)

Bobojista dijo:


> es un reajuste amihjos



No hombre!....se dice que estamos en un "cambio de ciclo"; mañana, saldrá inasequible al desaliento, el camarada Solbes, diciendo que la situación en los mercados es "mejorable" e incluso "beneficiosa para la Economia global".

Muchacho: reza mucho al chaquetero san Hayek, que igual mañana te echa humo la gorrilla.....


----------



## SilviuOG (21 Ene 2008)

ya se que es dificil hablar de resistencias, pero creo que no bajara de 10000... excepto un guerra mundial, una bomba atomica, un ataque de EEUU a Iran.


----------



## Räikkonen (21 Ene 2008)

*Que viva el WoW!!*



> Heyy aqui lvl 70 guerrero tmb en Tyrande!!



Weeee!!!

Nada me haria mas feliz que matar hordas de pepitos nuncabajistas a golpe de frostbolt junto a un camarada burbujista


----------



## Carnivale (21 Ene 2008)

SilviuOG dijo:


> ya se que es dificil hablar de resistencias, pero creo que no bajara de 10000... excepto un guerra mundial, una bomba atomica, un ataque de EEUU a Iran.



Te olvidas de uno; el advenimiento del nuevo Mesías, o en su defecto, del Anticristo.


----------



## Räikkonen (21 Ene 2008)

*Que viva el WoW!!*



> Heyy aqui lvl 70 guerrero tmb en Tyrande!!



Weeee!!!

Nada me haria mas feliz que matar hordas de pepitos nuncabajistas a golpe de frostbolt junto a un camarada burbujista


----------



## RenditionVerite (21 Ene 2008)

A mas de uno le habra entrado un temblor en las calandracas....


----------



## RenditionVerite (21 Ene 2008)

A mas de uno le habra entrado un temblor en las calandracas....


----------



## pollo (21 Ene 2008)

*Recordemos las profecías de Nuestro Señor Tochovista:*


----------



## Hephe (21 Ene 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Weeee!!!
> 
> Nada me haria mas feliz que matar hordas de pepitos nuncabajistas a golpe de frostbolt junto a un camarada burbujista



jejeje yo los tanqueo y tu te hinchas a zonas


----------



## wave (21 Ene 2008)

SilviuOG dijo:


> ya se que es dificil hablar de resistencias, pero creo que no bajara de 10000... excepto un guerra mundial, una bomba atomica, un ataque de EEUU a Iran.



pero si ya bajo mas de 1000 puntos....

ademas justo ahora pierde soportes intradia y podria venir otro tiron a la baja.


----------



## Subprime (21 Ene 2008)

Desde luego que todos los inversores en bolsa son unos antipatriotas del copon.


----------



## nam (21 Ene 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Nos vamos de nuevo al garete:
> 
> A las 16:08 : 12.913,20  -742,20 (-5,44%)



No me extranyaria nada que estuviesen poniendo dinero para que la bolsa no caiga mas, a media sesion estaba a -7,13%....
Parece que hay una resistencia por arriba en los 13.000 puntos, veremos si son capaces de subir el indice.


----------



## dillei (21 Ene 2008)

volvemos pabajo, un 6% down

A ver si con suerte cierra en mínimos intradiarios


----------



## Carnivale (21 Ene 2008)

12.851,30 -5,89% (16:24)


----------



## wave (21 Ene 2008)

wave dijo:


> pero si ya bajo mas de 1000 puntos....
> 
> ademas justo ahora pierde soportes intradia y podria venir otro tiron a la baja.



Lo dicho al ataque de nuevo!

12744


----------



## Carnivale (21 Ene 2008)

Ayyyyyy madreeeeee;


12.768,50 -6,49% (16:27)


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez Guerra (21 Ene 2008)

*UNAS GOTITAS DE PATRIOTISMO, PORFAVOR!!*


----------



## Kasandra (21 Ene 2008)

La leche!! Qué leche!! :


----------



## Rocket (21 Ene 2008)

*Pues aun queda*

Pues aun queda el cierre... claro, que esto es ahora completamente impredecible...

Es muy posible que nos quedemos entre 12500 y 12600... :


----------



## ramdac (21 Ene 2008)

*¿Y la burbuja?*

Quiero decir: vale, la bolsa ha perdido un 15% en menos de un mes. ¿Va a afectar esto a la burbuja inmobiliaria? Entiendo que las bajadas de las inmobiliarias, promotoras y constructoras sí tienen efectos, pero que las energéticas pierdan más y más pasta no sé hasta qué punto afectará al precio de la vivienda. ¿Puede alguien "iluminarme?

Saludos!


----------



## Berebere (21 Ene 2008)

Me hace gracia este titular de hace tan sólo 3 semanas:

Santander prevé que el Ibex 35 supere la barrera de los 17.000

http://www.expansion.com/edicion/exp/mercados/es/desarrollo/1071984.html

Sólo se desviaron en 4.000 puntos.


----------



## ludvan (21 Ene 2008)

IBEX 35 (^IBEX) A las 16:34 : 12.757,00 898,40 (6,58%)


----------



## Carnivale (21 Ene 2008)

Patriotismo del "güeno" es lo que se necesita en estos momentos;







No hay medias tintas en esto.


----------



## braojos (21 Ene 2008)

¿habra colas mañana en los bancos?


----------



## YERAY-CANARIO (21 Ene 2008)

ramdac dijo:


> Quiero decir: vale, la bolsa ha perdido un 15% en menos de un mes. ¿Va a afectar esto a la burbuja inmobiliaria? Entiendo que las bajadas de las inmobiliarias, promotoras y constructoras sí tienen efectos, pero que las energéticas pierdan más y más pasta no sé hasta qué punto afectará al precio de la vivienda. ¿Puede alguien "iluminarme?
> 
> Saludos!



Esto va a crear incertidumbre en la economia y esto va ha provocar paro, y el paro da ...


----------



## supertrasgu (21 Ene 2008)

estupido dijo:


> Pués si a ti te gusta celebrar cuando pierdes, aunque sea menos que los demás, a mi me lo que me gusta es ganar y todo lo demás no es para celebrarlo. Mira, viví de primera mano el auge y caida de las .com, y tengo un negocio en ese sector que sobrevivió... y te puedo decir que eso que dices no funciona así, pero nada "mal de muchos consuelo de tontos", que se dice...
> 
> Espero que tu también trabajes por tu cuenta... en estos tiempos que corren no me gustaría estar asalariado.



No me consuelo con el mal de muchos, los pisos estan bajando y de momento sigo cobrando. Todo el que conserve su trabajo, que sera la gran mayoria por muy gorda que venga, esta de enhorabuena.


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Ene 2008)

La bajada afecta por 2 motivos al precio de la vivienda ..

1.- Los acaparadores de pisitos esperan mantenerse en el dia a dia a traves de los benficios de la bolsa, perdidas en la bolsa se traducen en falta de liquidez y en venta de pisitos que amplia la oferta con efecto de reducir precios para vender

2.- Efecto riqueza, una bajada en bolsa tan fuerte inhibe las expectativas de ganacias especulativas, fomentando el salvese quien pueda aunque sea vendiendo los pisos más baratos


----------



## Arroz y macarrones (21 Ene 2008)

16:46: 12.788,10 -6,35


Sigue lentito pero con paso firme pabajo. Esto es la hostia, y yo en mi casa haciendo la ola


----------



## arrhenius (21 Ene 2008)

supertrasgu dijo:


> No me consuelo con el mal de muchos, los pisos estan bajando y de momento sigo cobrando. Todo el que conserve su trabajo, que sera la gran mayoria por muy gorda que venga, esta de enhorabuena.



Estoy contigo, no es que el mal de muchos te haga sentir bien, es que si eres el que menos pierde es que has hecho bien las cosas.

si alguien que dirige una inmobiliaria consigue seguir a flote en 2009 (aunque sea con resultados negativos) sera como para celebrarlo. (no creo que muchas lo consigan)


De donde no hay no se puede sacar, el sector inmobiliario lo va a pasar mal, no hay otra opcion.


----------



## Kasandra (21 Ene 2008)

Menos mal que me acaban de renovar el contrato por un año más  

Con la que está cayendo, esa renovación y mis ahorrillos, puedo sobrevivir a la que se avecina... O eso espero


----------



## wave (21 Ene 2008)

cuidado a los momentos finales muchas garantias de contratos son 50% en intradia y alguno ya estara al limite. Podemos ver un latigazo final


----------



## Carnivale (21 Ene 2008)

Echad un vistazo aquí, yo alucino con algunos comentarios;


http://www.elpais.com/frases/indexFrases.html?id_tem=356


----------



## nam (21 Ene 2008)

Berebere dijo:


> Me hace gracia este titular de hace tan sólo 3 semanas:
> 
> Santander prevé que el Ibex 35 supere la barrera de los 17.000
> 
> ...



Todavia quedan 11 meses y pico  para final de anyo.


----------



## Rocket (21 Ene 2008)

*Con un par...*

Pues yo digo que nos quedamos entre los 12500 y los 12600 hoy, o si no nos quedaremos realmente cerca...

A las 16:52 : 12.724,60 -930,80 (-6,82%) :

El cierre se espera a la baja, ningun inversor quiere guardarse nada para manyana, que tambien la jornada traera tela.


----------



## >> 47 << (21 Ene 2008)

*A marzo no llegamooooooos!!!!!! *



> ​


----------



## Arroz y macarrones (21 Ene 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> Echad un vistazo aquí, yo alucino con algunos comentarios;
> 
> 
> http://www.elpais.com/frases/indexFrases.html?id_tem=356





> Pepiño, tb soy gallego y no sé si hiciste bien, yo espero y tengo un estrés de psicopatía, estoy amargado pero esoero ,*y perdí 15.500 000 de ptas hasta ahora*



*¡¡¡TOTAL FAIL!!!!*


----------



## Adela Chavez (21 Ene 2008)

nam dijo:


> Todavia quedan 11 meses y pico  para final de anyo.



Por cierto, nam ¿recibiste la invitación?


----------



## Räikkonen (21 Ene 2008)

*Juas juas juas*

-7,21

LATIGAZOOOOO!!!


----------



## YERAY-CANARIO (21 Ene 2008)

estupido dijo:


> Pués si a ti te gusta celebrar cuando pierdes, aunque sea menos que los demás, a mi me lo que me gusta es ganar y todo lo demás no es para celebrarlo. Mira, viví de primera mano el auge y caida de las .com, y tengo un negocio en ese sector que sobrevivió... y te puedo decir que eso que dices no funciona así, pero nada "mal de muchos consuelo de tontos", que se dice...
> 
> Espero que tu también trabajes por tu cuenta... en estos tiempos que corren no me gustaría estar asalariado.



No es que nos alegremos porque sí, la recesión es necesaria ahora, entre más se tarde en parar este crecimiento que se ha basado en ladrillo y créditos la caída será más dura, nos hemos creido un país de ricos, dónde esta las inversiones en I + D.


----------



## Rocket (21 Ene 2008)

*Escozor*

Creo que en la farmacia venden una crema para el escozor... porque a mas de uno le va a hacer falta...

A las 16:55 : 12.679,30 -976,10 (-7,15%) :

Inocente de mi... que pensaba que hoy cerrariamos a -5,35...


----------



## Kasandra (21 Ene 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> -7,21
> 
> LATIGAZOOOOO!!!



::


----------



## elefante (21 Ene 2008)

12660. Venga ánimo, vamos a por el 8%


----------



## rem777 (21 Ene 2008)

*¿Qué dice ahora Zapatero?*

El 19 de octubre pasado nuestro presidente del gobierno hacía las siguientes declaraciones:



> Lisboa, 19 oct (EFE).- El presidente del Gobierno español, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, se mostró hoy convencido de que el máximo histórico alcanzado ayer por la bolsa española pone de manifiesto la "fortaleza" de la economía, de las empresas y de las instituciones financieras del país.



y lo de hoy, ¿qué pone de manifiesto?


----------



## Arroz y macarrones (21 Ene 2008)

> Los que más venden son los que os aconsejan no vender! Je, je... hay criiiiiiiisis de confianza?
> 21/01/2008 - 14:50:54h. jeje





> Mientras vosotros charlais en este foro los grandes estan sacandolo todo i metiendolo en cajas fuertes.
> 21/01/2008 - 14:48:28h. pepet





> VENDER VENDER, QUE SE HUNDE ESTO. ACORDAOS DEL 2001, SI NO HUBIESE VENDIDO ENSEGUIDA...
> 21/01/2008 - 14:35:03h. RECE



*Un aplauso para nuestros camaradas burbujistas financieros!!! PLAS PLAS PLAS PLAS*


----------



## Flipper (21 Ene 2008)

Lo acabo de ver a -7,34. He tenido que capturar la pantalla y todo :

Al menos tengo el consuelo de que por fin es esta la noticia más leída!

P.D.: Joeeer y en lo que ha tardado en postearse el comentario, ha llegado al 7,42 :-O


----------



## Rocket (21 Ene 2008)

*Envido*



elefante dijo:


> 12660. Venga ánimo, vamos a por el 8%




Envido. 8%. Ayyyy diosssss :

A las 16:57 : 12.656,60 Down -998,80 (-7,31%)


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (21 Ene 2008)

Flipper dijo:


> Yo flipo con este país. Tenemos esta noticia en primera plana de todas las ediciones digitales, es posible incluso que estemos ante un momento histórico y... según Elmundo.es, la noticia más leída es el estreno del nuevo coche de Alonso ::::
> 
> 
> 
> (al loro también con la tercera noticia... casi es milagroso que esto de "economía" ocupe el segundo lugar, ahora que lo pienso)



no me jodas que alonso ha estrenado nuevo coche.

de todas formas no creo que vaya más rápido que el ibex hoy


----------



## Rocket (21 Ene 2008)

*Envido*



elefante dijo:


> 12660. Venga ánimo, vamos a por el 8%




Envido. 8%. Ayyyy diosssss :

A las 16:57 : 12.656,60 Down -998,80 (-7,31%)


----------



## nam (21 Ene 2008)

Adela Chavez dijo:


> Por cierto, nam ¿recibiste la invitación?



Si, mucho trabajo...tengo que aceptar el e-mail.:o


----------



## supertrasgu (21 Ene 2008)

YERAY-CANARIO dijo:


> No es que nos alegremos porque sí, la recesión es necesaria ahora, entre más se tarde en parar este crecimiento que se ha basado en ladrillo y créditos la caída será más dura, nos hemos creido un país de ricos, dónde esta las inversiones en I + D.



Esa es otra, lo merecida y necesaria que es la hostia.


----------



## dillei (21 Ene 2008)

nuevos mínimos, salgo a las 17:30 de currar, pero creo que hoy me espero al cierre jeje


----------



## Arroz y macarrones (21 Ene 2008)

rem777 dijo:


> El 19 de octubre pasado nuestro presidente del gobierno hacía las siguientes declaraciones:
> 
> 
> 
> y lo de hoy, ¿qué pone de manifiesto?



Que acaba de explotar una gran burbuja de mierda, ya verás al que pille con la boca abierta 

-7,41 A por el 8!!!


----------



## finitö (21 Ene 2008)

17:03 hours... Uala, 1010 enteros abajo!!


----------



## Rocket (21 Ene 2008)

*No jodais. Se acabo la fiesta!*

Oid todos, ahora en serio, que estoy acojonado de verdad. No recuerdo nada asi. Ya no me hace gracia.

Que consecuencias para el dia a dia traera esto???


----------



## Räikkonen (21 Ene 2008)

*Para el Sr. Zapatero*

Lunes, 21 de Enero de 2008 (17:00)
Índice Anterior Último Dif. (%) Máximo Mínimo
IBEX-35	13.655,40 12.655,90	*-7,32* 13.494,40 12.635,40

¿De antipatriotas esta lleno el mundo, verdad Sr. Zapatero?

Solo hay una cosa que me joda de tener un presidente que se cree listo: Que se cree que los demas somos tontos.

¿Querias tapar la mierda para antes de las elecciones?

¡¡¡TOOOOMA -7,32!!!

PD: Llamame antipatriota, venga, que lo estoy esperando...


----------



## rory (21 Ene 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Oid todos, ahora en serio, que estoy acojonado de verdad. No recuerdo nada asi. Ya no me hace gracia.
> 
> Que consecuencias para el dia a dia traera esto???



Las que se han explicado una y otra vez en este foro.


----------



## finitö (21 Ene 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Oid todos, ahora en serio, que estoy acojonado de verdad. No recuerdo nada asi. Ya no me hace gracia.
> 
> Que consecuencias para el dia a dia traera esto???



Te lo digo: la gente sacará el dinero de la bolsa y volverá a invertir en tochos, y subirá el precio de los pisos. Pesimista soy.


----------



## comparto-piso (21 Ene 2008)

para darse cuenta de la magnitud de esta caida....

cuando el atentado de las torres gemelas el ibex cayo un 4,8%. los 2 dias siguientes se mantuvo en incluso subio una decima y luego bajo el cuarto dia un 5,8%.

entre el viernes y hoy el ibex ha bajado mas y mas todavia si contamos lo que llevamos de año.


----------



## cibex (21 Ene 2008)




----------



## wave (21 Ene 2008)

ya volvemos a caer mas de 1000 puntos

Estamos justo en minimos y hay una batalla interesante, donde pierdan los largos va a pegar otro tiron para abajo.

podemos cerrar en minimos con mas del 1000 puntos y quedaria un velon en grafico diario muy negro!

126


----------



## Rocket (21 Ene 2008)

*Dieta equilibrada*



finitö dijo:


> Te lo digo: la gente sacará el dinero de la bolsa y volverá a invertir en tochos, y subirá el precio de los pisos. Pesimista soy.



Mmm... me parece pronto para eso... todavia mucho para lo que queda por venir... a no ser de que te alimentes durante los proximos meses de arcilla y hormigon.... con algo de arena.


----------



## rory (21 Ene 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Lunes, 21 de Enero de 2008 (17:00)
> Índice Anterior Último Dif. (%) Máximo Mínimo
> IBEX-35	13.655,40 12.655,90	*-7,32* 13.494,40 12.635,40
> 
> ...



Aguafiestas!!:D


----------



## Kasandra (21 Ene 2008)

YERAY-CANARIO dijo:


> En bolsamania no pasa de las 16:30, otra pagina que vaya mejor.



Yo lo veo por aquí

http://www.bolsamadrid.es/esp/contenido.asp?enlace=mercados/acciones/accind1_1.htm


----------



## Don Vito (21 Ene 2008)

Ojito....

A las 17:16, tanto el Banco Santander como Iberdrola se dejan más de un 10% :S:S

http://www.invertia.com/mercados/acciones/default.asp?idtel=IB011IBEX35


----------



## Alquilino (21 Ene 2008)

*El gob no iba a invertir las pensiones en bolsa*

El gob no iba a invertir las pensiones en bolsa? no era un magnifico momento?

:

Miedo me da.


----------



## Meetic (21 Ene 2008)

Si quereis preguntarle algo a un "experto" en Bolsa teneis ahora a Eduardo Bolinches en El Mundo, coserle a preguntas, jejeje!

http://www.elmundo.es/encuentros/invitados/2008/01/2843/index.html#


----------



## rem777 (21 Ene 2008)

*Posibles explicaciones del gobierno mañana:*

Explicación nº 1: "Leve corrección bursátil en la sesión de ayer con recogida de beneficios y un soporte sólido en los 12.500 puntos. Es un buen momento para entrar a invertir en valores que se encuentran a muy buen precio."

Explicación nº 2: "Esto...esto... esto es cosa del cambio climático, fijo"

Explicación nº 3: "Ah, que la bolsa bajó ayer...y, ¿cuánto?"


----------



## >> 47 << (21 Ene 2008)

Aquí ya avisaron que el lunes sería divertido.
http://forum.bulle-immobiliere.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=35237

¿A donde creeis que se va todo el dinero que sale de la bolsa? 

¿A comprar tochos? 

¿A acaparar suelo? 

¿A generar empleo? 

No hijos no. 

Al refugiooooo.
http://forum.bulle-immobiliere.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=35197





http://goldismoney.info/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=39264&stc=1&d=1200623398


----------



## Carnivale (21 Ene 2008)

Un polluelo en El Mundo, charlando con los lectores, sobre el crash de hoy, sin desperdicio;

http://www.elmundo.es/encuentros/invitados/2008/01/2843/index.html


----------



## Paulus (21 Ene 2008)

En un encuentro digital que hay ahora mismo en elmundo.es , un supuesto experto en bolsa recomienda esperar a los 11.000 puntos para comprar


----------



## elefante (21 Ene 2008)

> ués si a ti te gusta celebrar cuando pierdes, aunque sea menos que los demás, a mi me lo que me gusta es ganar y todo lo demás no es para celebrarlo. Mira, viví de primera mano el auge y caida de las .com, y tengo un negocio en ese sector que sobrevivió... y te puedo decir que eso que dices no funciona así, pero nada "mal de muchos consuelo de tontos", que se dice...



Nos reimos por no llorar, tio. En realidad estamos todos superjodidos pensado en en lo mal que lo tienen que estar pasando todas esas personas que no han dado un palo al agua en su puñetera vida y viven del capital, de lo que producimos los demás; pensando en los seres humanos que han puesto su dinero en fondos de capital riesgo, en esas doce familias de nuestra querida aristocrecia patria que controlan 20 de las 35 empresas del IBEX.

Seamos serios: el peso de los particulares en el IBEX es absolutamente insignificante, y el que va a la bolsa, sabe a lo que va.


----------



## ipj (21 Ene 2008)

Yo lo veo aquí:


----------



## Arroz y macarrones (21 Ene 2008)

Eduardo Bolinches en El Mundo (el enlace ya lo pusisteis antes):


> 5. ¿En qué horizonte de tiempo cree que empezarán a recuperarse las cotizaciones de inmobiliarias, en concreto, como astroc, aisa o urbas...?
> 
> Si por rebote entiende subir un 10% pues este mismo mes veremos algo así. Si lo que espera es salirse a precios de hace un mes mi opinión es que *NUNCA!!* Alguna puede salvarse pero saldrá muy trasquilado en el resto.



Así, tal cual, más claro el agua. Más de uno se habrá hecho popó.


----------



## Arroz y macarrones (21 Ene 2008)

Eduardo Bolinches en El Mundo (el enlace ya lo pusisteis antes):


> 5. ¿En qué horizonte de tiempo cree que empezarán a recuperarse las cotizaciones de inmobiliarias, en concreto, como astroc, aisa o urbas...?
> 
> Si por rebote entiende subir un 10% pues este mismo mes veremos algo así. Si lo que espera es salirse a precios de hace un mes mi opinión es que *NUNCA!!* Alguna puede salvarse pero saldrá muy trasquilado en el resto.



Así, tal cual, más claro el agua. Más de uno se habrá hecho popó.


----------



## diegocg (21 Ene 2008)

El IBEX no lo permitirá


----------



## wave (21 Ene 2008)

lo han tirado 75 putos en subasta y lo dicho cerron en minimos!


16625.8 -1029.6 -7.54%


----------



## Rocket (21 Ene 2008)

*Mejor ponerse cremita...*



Arroz y macarrones dijo:


> Eduardo Bolinches en El Mundo (el enlace ya lo pusisteis antes):
> 
> 
> Así, tal cual, más claro el agua. Más de uno se habrá hecho popó.



A las 17:38 : 12.625,80 -1.029,60 (-7,54%)  :

Alguien recuerda en su vida algun cierre igual???


----------



## cibex (21 Ene 2008)




----------



## Arroz y macarrones (21 Ene 2008)

wave dijo:


> lo han tirado 75 putos en subasta y lo dicho cerron en minimos!
> 
> 
> 16625.8 -1029.6 -7.54%



Alguien ha vendido un buen paquete de papelitos


----------



## Räikkonen (21 Ene 2008)

*Ahora mismo, el experto de EL MUNDO*

Frase instroductoria *LAPIDARIA* para el experto que esta ahora mismo online en la redaccion de EL MUNDO:

Desde el 11-S, las Bolsas mundiales no sufrían un 'crash' bursátil como la de este lunes negro, donde los desplomes han llegado hasta el 7%, como en el caso del selectivo madrileño, Ibex 35.

Y -7,5 señores. Se admiten apuestas.


----------



## Ladrillazos (21 Ene 2008)

Ha cerrado en mínimos de hoy, no ??? :


----------



## comparto-piso (21 Ene 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Frase instroductoria *LAPIDARIA* para el experto que esta ahora mismo online en la redaccion de EL MUNDO:
> 
> Desde el 11-S, las Bolsas mundiales no sufrían un 'crash' bursátil como la de este lunes negro, donde los desplomes han llegado hasta el 7%, como en el caso del selectivo madrileño, Ibex 35.
> 
> Y -7,5 señores. Se admiten apuestas.



El dia que mas cayo cuando el 11-S fue un 5,8% y hoy ha caido aqui un 7,5% ademas de llevar ya unos cuantos dias bajando.


----------



## eriqui (21 Ene 2008)

La noticia de AMBAC el viernes em EEUUha sido el detonador de lo que paso hoy.

Mañana el DOW no va a reaccionar en positivo!


----------



## Räikkonen (21 Ene 2008)

*Otra perla del comentarista de EL MUNDO*



> 10. cual es la futuro de la relacion dolar/euro y la insidencia en la crisis actual
> 
> La teoria dice que una bajada de tipos baja el dolar... *Yo la verdad que lo de hoy no lo entiendo es como si tomaran al billete verde como refugio... Que locura!!*



Esto sorprende hasta a los EJJJPERTOS hoiga!!!


----------



## Carnivale (21 Ene 2008)

Encuentro digital con Eduardo Bolinches, no se con quién habrá empatado este tío, pero en fín, es lo que hay, ojo a la respuesta;



> 12. ¿Cree que es inevitable que E.E.U.U. entre en recesión?
> 
> YA ESTAMOS EN RECESION. Todos los anuncios de recesión vienen con meses de retraso!!



El ecuentro digital es en El Mundo, ya lo hemos puesto varios foreros, lo pongo de nuevo;

http://www.elmundo.es/encuentros/invitados/2008/01/2843/index.html


----------



## Paulus (21 Ene 2008)

¿Quién de vosotros es Eduardo Bolinches? 

Que si estamos en recesión, que si el ibex va a bajar hasta los 10800....


----------



## Ladrillazos (21 Ene 2008)

Según estoy leyendo por los foros de Invertia de gente que sigue sus acciones, las cotizaciones, ... etc., el Santander ha tenido que comprar 20 millones de sus acciones para parar la caída. Tremendo :


----------



## Räikkonen (21 Ene 2008)

*Portada de EL MUNDO, edicion online*

Atencion señoras y señores...

*PORTADA de EL MUNDO:*

(redoble de tambores en plan intriga)

(agarrense las Kalandrakas)


El Ibex 35 pierde un 7,5% y registra la mayor caída de toda su historia

(Applause)

PD: Dedicado a Mr. *Zapatero* alias "Aqui no pasa nada", de parte de un *Antipatriota* mas....


----------



## Arroz y macarrones (21 Ene 2008)

Dicen en la radio que es la mayor caida de la bolsa desde *el 87!!!!*

Buen costalazo, si señor.


----------



## braojos (21 Ene 2008)




----------



## ronald29780 (21 Ene 2008)

Como no hay bolsa en EEUU:

He aqui el TSX de Toronto:

- 4,52%

A ver como va el asunto alli...


----------



## nam (21 Ene 2008)

finitö dijo:


> Te lo digo: la gente sacará el dinero de la bolsa y volverá a invertir en tochos, y subirá el precio de los pisos. Pesimista soy.



Depende de cuando haya invertido ese dinero, muchos perderan y no podran invertir nada en otras cosas.


----------



## Carnivale (21 Ene 2008)

Paulus dijo:


> ¿Quién de vosotros es Eduardo Bolinches?
> 
> Que si estamos en recesión, que si el ibex va a bajar hasta los 10800....



*TODOS SOMOS EDUARDO BOLINCHES*

Mira que "salao" es;







Que risilla maliciosa tiene el "jodío".


----------



## wave (21 Ene 2008)

es que mas que salir dinero se ha destruido, es lo que tienen las valoraciones en funcion del ultimo vendido (como los pisos)

Piensa que si hoy se movio del mercado (por ejemplo) 1% es que 1% salio y 1% entro. Hasta aca solo cambio de manos. Pero es que el otro 99% tiene ahora un 7,5% menos de capital ergo se ha destruido dinero.


----------



## Kujire (21 Ene 2008)

*Menudo Bank Holiday*

no seais catastrofistas, porque el IBEX se haya suicidado, no va a pasar nada. Ya se encargará Solbes de volver a coger todas las piezas y armar el puzzle de nuevo,....con algún cacho menos...pero en fin... las mates nunca fue lo de él.....asi que pelillos a la mar....



> Pedro Solbes, ministro de Economía y Hacienda, asegura que el Ejecutivo está más que pendiente de la crisis bursátil por si hay que tomar medidas. Solbes achaca las caídas sufridas hoy en el Ibex y de Europa en general a "una preocupación por la evolución de la economía estadounidense", aunque ha puntualizado que "tampoco hay que exagerar" porque, según el ministro, se trata de una caída puntual y porque la economía española y europea están "preparadas para una desaceleración en EEUU".



....Carme!!!!!!!....has visto a Martinsa????? ....a ver mujer que nos falta un cacho.....


----------



## Gwen (21 Ene 2008)

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/336787/0/bolsas/europeas/bolsa/

Vaya pasada...



> El Ibex cierra con un descenso del 7,54 %.
> 
> Crónica de una resección.
> Primero estadio. Negación de la realidad, bajan los beneficios……….suben artificialmente los precios para compensar.
> ...


----------



## Aitor Menta (21 Ene 2008)

Joder, joder, más de 1000 puntos de caída, un -7,5% :

El apocalipsis y el mineralismo han llegado...

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xVMSrqtsAow&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xVMSrqtsAow&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Y somos todos unos antipatriotas, que lo sepáis


----------



## diegocg (21 Ene 2008)

Zapatero dijo en su día que dar demasiada atención a los signos que decían que la economía iba mal era para alarmistas, porque a pesar de la inflacción y el petróleo y el endeudamiento y las hipotecas, la bolsa estaba marcando records.

Por tanto, supongo que la caida de hoy significa que el pais se va a la mierda


----------



## Sven79 (21 Ene 2008)

*Vamos a ver!!!!*

Hoy es la segunda mayor bajada histórica del ibex, sólo bajó más cuando irak invadió kuwait lo que provocó la primera guerra del golfo, ese día bajó un 8,5% vamos que nos hemos quedado a tiro de piedra.

Hoy si que esto ya está empezando a da rmiedo.


----------



## ORION (21 Ene 2008)

alguien que me compre bonos convertibles del Santander? 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tocomocho



.


----------



## Sven79 (21 Ene 2008)

*Vamos a ver!!!!*

Hoy es la segunda mayor bajada histórica del ibex, sólo bajó más cuando irak invadió kuwait lo que provocó la primera guerra del golfo, ese día bajó un 8,5% vamos que nos hemos quedado a tiro de piedra.

Hoy si que esto ya está empezando a da rmiedo.


----------



## Carnivale (21 Ene 2008)

Seguimos con nuestro amiguete Eduardo Bolinches:



> 22. ¿Crees que la bolsa (índice ibex) volverá a recuperar el 15.800 de forma tan rápida como la caída que ha sufrido? ¿Cómo ves telefónica y BBVA?
> 
> *Nooooo. Misión Imposible!!* Eso queda para el próximo ciclo alcista que lo espero a finales del 2010, principios del 2011. TEF y BBVA como grandes directores del IBEx pues en linea con el. Mejor a TEF!!!



Yo es que me parto.


----------



## Playero (21 Ene 2008)

*LUNES*


----------



## nam (21 Ene 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Como no hay bolsa en EEUU:
> 
> He aqui el TSX de Toronto:
> 
> ...



Manyana va a ser de infarto en la bolsa de NY.
Ahora mismo los futuros estan bajando 522 puntos, un 4,31%...una cosa tremenda!
Si empezase la bolsa ahora mismo daria el bajon de 12,099 puntos a 11,500...y eso que creo que el Dow Jones deberia estar a unos 10000 puntos para seguir la revalorarizacion historica pero quitando toda la burbuja de los ultimos 5 anyos.


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Ene 2008)

Esta respuesta del Eduardo Bolinches me recuerda a más de un forero ...



Eduardo Bolinches dijo:


> *11. ¿ En estos momentos de panico puede ser bueno comprar algo y si es asi que?*
> 
> Para los que quieran comprar algo les recomiendo un ETF negativo sobre el Dow Jones. Cotiza en la Bolsa de Nueva York con el código DOG, a medida que la bolsa baje su fondo de inversión subirá. También pueden comprar ORO, PLATA y FRANCOS SUIZOS... Todo lo que suene a refugio hay que tenerlo en cartera!!! BOLSA NO GRACIAS!!!! Me espero al 11.000.


----------



## Gwen (21 Ene 2008)

Playero dijo:


> *LUNES*



Anda!! Me encantan los jeroglíficos!! 
La respuesta aquí


----------



## Carnivale (21 Ene 2008)

Perdonadme por sacar respuestas sueltas de Eduardo Bolinche a diestro y siniestro, es que no lo puedo remediar;



> 24. Para un inculto en bolsa como yo, pero obrero como casi el resto, ¿Cuáles serían las consecuencias de un Crack bursátil a nivel de ciudadano de 'a pie' que no invierte en bolsa? ¿Me explico? jejeej. Saludos!
> 
> Notó algo en verano del 1998 (BBVA y SAN bajaron un 60% en 15 días) o en febrero del 2000 (máximos históricos) o septiempre del año 2002 (la bolsa estubo 3 años bajando...??? Pues ahora lo mismo sentirá!!! *Si tiene hipoteca hasta lo agradecerá y todo!! *Solo que saldrá menos los fines de semana por los precios...



Qué puto crack.


----------



## go Trichet go (21 Ene 2008)

*Antipatriotas!!*

Que asquerosos antipatriotas soys!. Nada que no se arregle con una sonrisa. ZP os va a zurrar por no amar a la patria


----------



## Josefina (21 Ene 2008)

*Este Bolinches es forero*

El Bolinches este es un forero de por aquí y se le ha olvidado cambiar el chip antes de ir a El Mundo:

*16. hola buenas tardes.Bush propone una serie de medidas para paliar la recesión y la bolsa se desploma...No entiendo, no debería ser lo contrario, es decir, que al intentar paliar algo negativo la gente vuelva a tener confianza? mucahs gracias

Es como si le hubieran dicho: Tiene cancer señor!! Pero no me mire así joerrr, que va a vivir un mes mas!! Es decir es la confirmación de la recesión!!*

*22. ¿Crees que la bolsa (índice ibex) volverá a recuperar el 15.800 de forma tan rápida como la caída que ha sufrido? ¿Cómo ves telefónica y BBVA?*
*Nooooo. Misión Imposible!! Eso queda para el próximo ciclo alcista que lo espero a finales del 2010, principios del 2011. TEF y BBVA como grandes directores del IBEx pues en linea con el. Mejor a TEF!!!*

*24. Para un inculto en bolsa como yo, pero obrero como casi el resto, ¿Cuáles serían las consecuencias de un Crack bursátil a nivel de ciudadano de 'a pie' que no invierte en bolsa? ¿Me explico? jejeej. Saludos!*
*Notó algo en verano del 1998 (BBVA y SAN bajaron un 60% en 15 días) o en febrero del 2000 (máximos históricos) o septiempre del año 2002 (la bolsa estubo 3 años bajando...??? Pues ahora lo mismo sentirá!!! Si tiene hipoteca hasta lo agradecerá y todo!! Solo que saldrá menos los fines de semana por los precios...*


Ah, el DAX ha llegado a caer hasta -7,16%, el mayor desplome desde el 11-S.


----------



## diegocg (21 Ene 2008)

Solbes: "No hay que exagerar"



> El vicepresidente segundo del Gobierno, Pedro Solbes, opinó hoy que "no hay que exagerar" los efectos de la caída que están registrando las Bolsas, derivada de la preocupación por la situación de la economía estadounidense, y recalcó que Europa está "razonablemente preparada" para una desaceleración.
> 
> Solbes rehusó hablar de preocupación y aseguró que el Gobierno sigue "con interés, hora a hora", lo que está sucediendo para tener "las cosas claras" en caso de que sea necesario tomar medidas.



http://www.lavanguardia.es/lv24h/20080121/53428925004.html


----------



## Carnivale (21 Ene 2008)

Si teniamos poco con Bolinches, luego en El País, tendremos a José Carlos Díez, economista jefe de Intermoney, tampoco se sabe con quién ha empatado éste.

Agarraos los machos con estos analistas. 

Joder que cachondeo, por Dioooosss.

http://www.elpais.com/edigitales/entrevista.html?encuentro=3403&k=Jose_Carlos


----------



## Marai (21 Ene 2008)

Desde la explosión "subprime" hace ya un añete, la bolsa ha estado negando tozudamente el cambio de ciclo. Creo que estamos a niveles de hace 16 meses, y se han borrado muchas ganancias, lo que se añade al freno de la economía real.

Mi pregunta es: ¿donde se han ido todos esos "minoyes"?

Hace tres meses le dije a la parienta que consolidara beneficios y lo hizo... en parte. Ahora está un poco : porque no consolidó lo suficiente. Le dije, mételo en bonos alemanes y me respondió ¡que aburrido!.

Hay muchísima demanda retenida en la bolsa.


----------



## pollo (21 Ene 2008)

Ladrillazos dijo:


> Según estoy leyendo por los foros de Invertia de gente que sigue sus acciones, las cotizaciones, ... etc., el Santander ha tenido que comprar 20 millones de sus acciones para parar la caída. Tremendo :


----------



## sr chinarro (21 Ene 2008)

Pues algo bueno tenia que tener el crack. A ver quién es el guapo que ahora mete en su programa electoral, la promesa de ayudas para inversiones fallidas.


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez Guerra (21 Ene 2008)

La cosa debe ser gordísima:


*DICEN EN INTERECONOMIA FM, QUE: "SE HAN EVAPORADO 300.000.000.000 DE Euros de los mercados Europedos.*


:


----------



## Meetic (21 Ene 2008)

*Solbes afirma que "no hay que exagerar"*

El vicepresidente segundo del Gobierno, Pedro Solbes, ha afirmado hoy que "no hay que exagerar" los efectos de la caída que están registrando las Bolsas, derivada de la preocupación por la situación de la economía estadounidense, y ha recalcado que Europa está "razonablemente preparada" para una desaceleración.

Solbes ha rehusado hablar de preocupación y ha asegurado que el Gobierno sigue "con interés, hora a hora", lo que está sucediendo para tener "las cosas claras" en caso de que sea necesario tomar medidas.

Antes de asistir a la reunión mensual del Eurogrupo (ministros de Finanzas de la zona euro), el vicepresidente ha incidido en que hoy es un día especial para las Bolsas, ya que está cerrado el mercado de Estados Unidos, y se ha mostrado partidario de esperar a la evolución los próximos días.


----------



## sr chinarro (21 Ene 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> Si teniamos poco con Bolinches, luego en El País, tendremos a José Carlos Díez, economista jefe de Intermoney, tampoco se sabe con quién ha empatado éste.
> 
> Agarraos los machos con estos analistas.
> 
> ...



José Carlos Diez decia hace 10 meses decia que meter en Bolsa ni jarto de vino.No lo busqueis en ningun periódico o foro.Probablemente no lo encontreis.


----------



## nihilist (21 Ene 2008)

Playero dijo:


> *LUNES*



*I have a dream... and is a financial nightmare!!!*


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez Guerra (21 Ene 2008)

*No creo que Solbes haya invertido en Bolsa el 10% de las Pensiones como se proponia.*......

::


----------



## sr chinarro (21 Ene 2008)

Su puta madre. 

O sea, que los pepitos sacando buche otra vez y mi padre con los ahorros menguando, otra vez.


----------



## ronald29780 (21 Ene 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Como no hay bolsa en EEUU:
> 
> He aqui el TSX de Toronto:
> 
> ...



Parece que se lo estan 

TSX  - 4,35%


----------



## ravalero1 (21 Ene 2008)

Lurkeando por los foros intentando sondear el sentimiento de la gente tras el "pinchacito" de la bolsa, he encontrado esto:

"Se han caído los sistemas informaticos de las ordenes que han metido a mercado antes de la apertura,no quiero ni pensarlo..jejeje"

¿Qué significado tiene?

Un saludo


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ene 2008)

*los futuros en USA -5% !!!!!!!!!!!!*

http://www.marketwatch.com/news/sto...8C6-8303-18EE41CA5D1C}&tool=1&dist=bigcharts&


----------



## ronald29780 (21 Ene 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Parece que se lo estan
> 
> TSX  - 4,35%




A ver si alguna forera, viviendo con horario ET sigue con el TSX 

Ahora mismo  - 4,14 %

*Nam*, aqui tienes el enlace:

http://www.tsx.com/en/index.html

otro

S & P 60 Capped (sic)

http://www.ca.yahoo.finance.com


----------



## nam (21 Ene 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> A ver si alguna forera, viviendo con horario ET sigue con el TSX
> 
> Ahora mismo  - 4,14 %
> 
> ...



No prometo nada pero lo seguire y pondre como termina Canada, aunque prefiero seguir CNN, estan bajando un 4.11% por ahora pero parece que se estan calmando un poco despues del bajon de Londres.

Los futuros del Dow Jones han bajado un 4.3% y creo que han parado ya la cotizacion para el 21 de enero. Mirare a ver si encuentro algo mas.


----------



## Bobojista (21 Ene 2008)

En menos de un mes se estabiliza la situación, las bolsas se recuperarán en parte.

Los tipos de interés pueden bajar, en USA están ya pensando en una bajada de 0,5%.

La inflación se va a moderar

El Euribor diario ha bajado al 4,4%

el precio de la vivienda se ha moderado al 5% y se va a ´moderar un poco más.


----------



## feliponII (21 Ene 2008)

si los futuros estan asi y cae a bote el DOW, mañana el ibex puede ser infernal verdad? 

osea que si hoy ha sido malo en el ibex pero sin dow negativo,
mañana con el dow negativo tiene pinta de peor ... y la cosa 
es que el ultimo soporte del ibex aparecia sobre los 12000 de sep-06 ? 

Pd: no estoy afirmando solo preguntando.


----------



## Hephe (21 Ene 2008)

Bobojista dijo:


> En menos de un mes se estabiliza la situación, las bolsas se recuperarán en parte.
> 
> Los tipos de interés pueden bajar, en USA están ya pensando en una bajada de 0,5%.
> 
> ...



Tu no eres nuncabajista, tu eres un farfullero


----------



## Abyssmo (21 Ene 2008)

Bueno, el Ibex se ha undido en parte porque los futuros USA ya venían teñidos de rojo desde la madrugada. Yo creo que mañana habrá pánico vendedor en el Ibex, al menos hasta que abra Wall Street a las 15:30, entonces los americanos dictarán sentencia. Desde luego la situación pinta muy fea, ahora mismo el futuro del S&P está peridiendo 60 puntos, en mi vida había visto el futuro del S&P perdiendo 60 puntos :. Ojo que el señor Bernanke podría bajar tipos mañana por sorpresa y las bolsas se irían para arriba.


----------



## nam (21 Ene 2008)

Bobojista dijo:


> En menos de un mes se estabiliza la situación, las bolsas se recuperarán en parte.
> 
> Los tipos de interés pueden bajar, en USA están ya pensando en una bajada de 0,5%.
> 
> ...



Queda patente que Bobojista no tiene ni idea de economia.

Habra aprendido en una tarde


----------



## Tuttle (21 Ene 2008)

Bobojista dijo:


> En menos de un mes se estabiliza la situación, las bolsas se recuperarán en parte.
> 
> Los tipos de interés pueden bajar, en USA están ya pensando en una bajada de 0,5%.
> 
> ...



Lo que está pasando es tan gordo que lo que les debería de preocupar menos a los pepitos es la hipoteca, de esta no se salvan ni los funcionarios, son ya demasiados los que viven a la sombra de papa estado o mama autonomía.


----------



## El_Presi (21 Ene 2008)

http://www.serenitymarkets.com/ficha_comentario.asp?sec=4&id=5681



> Describe muy bien la situación el comentario real de un operador grande que me ha escrito, del que obviamente no puedo revelar identidad, pero no es la única carta que tengo de este estilo...
> 
> 
> Dios mío, hacía años que no veía esto... (concretamente desde aquellos días del verano de 2002). Los gestores y operadores miran las pantallas como zombies, apáticos, ya no sueltan bromas, no dicen nada, sólo corre un silencio sepulcral por la sala... de vez en cuando los clientes de las SICAVs llaman para decir que vendamos TODO lo que huela a renta variable... Se está extremando el dolor.
> ...


----------



## nam (21 Ene 2008)

nam dijo:


> No prometo nada pero lo seguire y pondre como termina Canada, aunque prefiero seguir CNN, estan bajando un 4.11% por ahora pero parece que se estan calmando un poco despues del bajon de Londres.
> 
> Los futuros del Dow Jones han bajado un 4.3% y creo que han parado ya la cotizacion para el 21 de enero. Mirare a ver si encuentro algo mas.



Americas 
Index Change %Change Level Last Update * 

Canada TSE 300 -586.63 -4.61% 12,150.49 1/21 4:09pm 
Canada CDNX -227.69 -8.70% 2,390.52 1/21 4:09pm 
Canada S&P/TSX 60 -33.62 -4.51% 711.59 1/21 4:00pm 

Canada ha cerrado con solo 587 de crecimiento negativo...no esta mal.

Los futuros DJ de NY con una caida del 4.11%, unos 522 puntos de crecimiento negativo.
A la espera de la apertura del Nikkei.


----------



## Don Vito (21 Ene 2008)

A ver cómo despierta esta noche el NIKKEI, puede ser un aperitivo de lo que nos espera mañana....:


----------



## alvarolg (21 Ene 2008)

Un resumen de "noticias de la noche" para la posteridad:

<center><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2DZ1c_5SiKU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2DZ1c_5SiKU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object></center>


----------



## errozate (21 Ene 2008)

*Pepito de Ternera:*

¿Al final tu hermano qué hizó se empepitó o no?


----------



## errozate (22 Ene 2008)

Pues yo le leí a alguien por estos foros que cuando se sube el Ibex sube más que el Dow, pero que cuando se baja tienden a igualarse. En estos momentos la diferencia es de 750.000 puntos. O sea que ¡ojo al dato!

Para mí que nos igualamos con el Dow.


----------



## paperman (22 Ene 2008)

*no lo llames lunes negro llamarlo semana negra*

SI USA aun no ha realizado el ajuste de europa en la bolsa, y cuando usa abra lo pagaremos en europa otra vez.

Me da la impresión de que la semana acaba de comenzar, con lo que no vamos a hablar de lunes negro sino de semana negra y si no hablaremos el fin de semana en todos los periodicos y telediarios.


Bueno, añado que los prestamos personales en ibercajadirecto han pasado del tipo de interes 7,5 en verano al 8 en octubre y al 8,5 % en enero.
Si los bancos realizan politicas economicas aparte del banco central, de nada va a servir que se bajen los tipos de interes si los bancos no hacen caso de ello.

lo dicho *SEMANA NEGRA *


----------



## >> 47 << (22 Ene 2008)

Este año 2008 va a ser muy pero que muy largo. Que a nadie le quepa la menor duda.


----------



## Burney (22 Ene 2008)

Ladrillazos dijo:


> Según estoy leyendo por los foros de Invertia de gente que sigue sus acciones, las cotizaciones, ... etc., el Santander ha tenido que comprar 20 millones de sus acciones para parar la caída. Tremendo :



Han entrado para dar liquidez. Si no hubieran entrado, el SAN habría cerrado a -5 euros  (es broma, pero que la caida habría sido mayor, no lo es).

Este es el saldo de los mayores compradores del SAN:

*BSN BA 17433806 471025 16962781 *
SGV MA 4956815 1409838 3546977  
INT VL 8358219 5905257 2452962 
*BSN MA 4593175 2400628 2192547 *
BBVA BI 2161541 598677 1562864 
*MVR MA 2532102 1074051 1458051 
BSN BI 5855095 4436195 1418900 *

Y los vendedores:

DBS MA 7195615 8125409 -929794 
CMD MA 1147865 2281006 -1133141 
IBS MA 1284480 2990746 -1706266 
MOR MA 7113522 9033480 -1919958 
BBVA MA 2549078 5244115 -2695037 
JPM MA 2643147 8507637 -5864490 
CVX MA 4635085 23082972 -18447887 

Total títulos negociados: 170382302 

Que pasada CVX. Menuda limpieza ha hecho hoy...


----------



## Morototeo (22 Ene 2008)

-----------------------------------MOROTOTEO--------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------- GAME OVER------------------------------------------------------

<object height="355" width="425">

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BfGSeD_fumQ&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" height="355" width="425"></object>


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (22 Ene 2008)

*Australia y NZ abren cayendo un 3%*

Esto continua.


----------



## >> 47 << (22 Ene 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Para cuando declaráis la huelga de ahorros indefinida?



¿Qué ahorros? :


----------



## Virtualcharly (22 Ene 2008)

Ahora mismo Sidney está cayendo un 4%...

la cosa sigue...

http://www.asx.com.au/


----------



## The High Dark Templar (22 Ene 2008)

*Bolsa, 22 enero > sigue el desplome*

En estos momentos no ha abierto Tokio, pero lo que se ve... da mucho miedo:

1 a.m.

Nueva Zelanda -3%
Australia -4,3%
Seul -3,5%


----------



## The High Dark Templar (22 Ene 2008)

Abre Tokio:

Acaba de caer 400 puntos en la salida.


----------



## >> 47 << (22 Ene 2008)

Que no pare la música... 



> <object width="625" height="555"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/URouWgTRv0k&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/URouWgTRv0k&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="625" height="555"></embed></object>​


----------



## The High Dark Templar (22 Ene 2008)

Ainsss...

Ya son 500 puntos


----------



## paperman (22 Ene 2008)

No Se Si Sacar Los 600 Euros Que Tengo En El Banco


----------



## sephon (22 Ene 2008)

sephon dijo:


> Disculpen si echo una cabezadita hasta la siguente parada. El traqueteo del IBEX me produce somnolencia.
> 
> PD: Parece que va a ser una cabezadita corta (Sorry, no lo he podido evitar :O)



Ya se que esta mal hacer quotes de uno mismo, pero esto me pasa por abrir la boca. Despues de varias falsas alarmas decido echarme una cabezadita y va el tren y descarrila. Solo acabar de escribir el post el IBEX despertaba con peor pinta que un yonki con el mono y la cosa no ha hecho mas que empeorar.

Por suerte Solbes ha decidido hacerme compañia en el descredito. Esta bien transmitir tranquilidad e incluso es posible que acierte (por pura chiripa, porque a dia de hoy nadie se atreve a hacer pronosticos a corto plazo). Pero la absoluta indiferencia con la que ha afrontado la peor caida bursatil del IBEX y, para mas inri, la peor de la UE en el dia de hoy, es absoluta y totalmente pasmosa. Desde este momento, tendre que coger con pinzas cualquier declaracion de Solbes, porque es posible que la economia española se vaya al garete y este tio solo diga que "No hay que exagerar". Me recuerda tenebrosamente al celebre comentario de los "hilillos de plastilina". Acaso quiere que lo echen del Ministerio? Aunque bien pensado, yo en su lugar seria lo que mas desearia del mundo en estos momentos .


----------



## pobracara (22 Ene 2008)

pobracara dijo:


> El nikkei:




Empezamos bien!


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Ene 2008)

Por pasar el rato ....

Australia ....All Ordinaries ..... -4,97%
Japon ........Nikkei ................ -4,03% (acaba de abrir)
Nueva zelanda ..................... -2,95%
Seul .................................... -4,15%
Hora esañola 1:37 AM


----------



## The High Dark Templar (22 Ene 2008)

-600 

Bueno me voy a la cama que creo que ya me sé el final de la peli.


----------



## >> 47 << (22 Ene 2008)

¿Y todo por los palabritas reverberando en espiral del gilipuertas de Push y su hamijete?

*Be careful in what you say because it could become a self-fulfilling prophecy*


> Views: 32
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Docow5wsYHg
> <object width="625" height="555"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Docow5wsYHg&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Docow5wsYHg&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="625" height="555"></embed></object>
> 
> ...


----------



## The High Dark Templar (22 Ene 2008)

-600 en el Nikei
es decir -5% más o menos


----------



## Aitor Menta (22 Ene 2008)

The High Dark Templar dijo:


> -600
> 
> Bueno me voy a la cama que creo que ya me sé el final de la peli.



Valor índice :	12.699,95
Hora de cotización:	01:33
Tendencia:	-625,99 (-4,70%)

Ostión y sólo llevan media hora : Llegan las rebajas a todas las bolsas


----------



## Kersh (22 Ene 2008)

hombre ayer bajaron un 3.5, lo lógico es que descienda en torno a un 4% para entonarse con la perdida media de europa.

Lo que habrá que seguir con atención es el dow, si tocase un techo del 10% de bajadas, si sería para agarrarse los machos.


----------



## pobracara (22 Ene 2008)




----------



## >> 47 << (22 Ene 2008)

pobracara dijo:


>



De profesión especulata. 
Juas juas juas. 

Hay que especulatas que pegaron el gran pelotazo con la venta de tochos y lo metieron casi todo en la bolsa soñando con hacer realidad el cuento de la lechera. 

Solo los que han sabido retirarse a tiempo habrán pegado un segundo pelotazo. 

¿Ande trasladarán el dinero del segundo pelotazo? 

¿A comprar tochos en New York? 

No hijos no. 


> http://lta.reuters.com/article/businessNews/idLTAN2140937320080121
> Finaliza cosecha de trigo 2007/08 en Argentina: informe
> lunes 21 de nero de 2008 11:29





> http://www.elmercurio.com.ec/web/ti...01&nuevo_ano=2008&dias=20&noticias=2008-01-20
> [2008-01-20]
> Productos como el arroz, leche, aceite, derivados de la harina, atún, pescado, carne, así como bebidas, cigarrillos y otros se han incrementado en su precio a todo nivel. Inclusive, cadenas comerciales de prestigio tomaron la decisión de hacer pedidos exagerados de estos productos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (22 Ene 2008)

La Bolsa de China (Shanghai) abre con un "tortazo" de -6,90

Valor índice : 4.575,53 
Hora de cotización: 03:01 
Tendencia: 338,90 (-6,90%) Cierre anterior: 4.914,44 
Apertura: 4.818,00


----------



## Metr4ll4 (22 Ene 2008)

>> 47 << dijo:


> Como esto no hay quien lo entienda, alomojó el dow mañana empieza a subir, por que todo ese dinero salido de la bolsa por algun lado tiene que salir ¿no?
> 
> No va a ir todo en acaparar latas de atún y sucedaneos.



Con la torta que se esta pegando el Nikkei no creo que mañana justamente se de la vuelta el Dow...las caidas no son infinitas (mucho menos las subidas ) pero creo que esta semana se va a ver todo en rojo....


----------



## Julito (22 Ene 2008)

Como me voy a divertir esta semana...


----------



## Tuttle (22 Ene 2008)

Hang Seng	22,002.17	-1,816.69	-7.63%

En cuanto abran las tiendas me surto de todo tipo de atúnidos enlatados 

¡Cuanto dolor veo en los apalancados y eternoprimaveristas inversores!


----------



## >> 47 << (22 Ene 2008)

Con esto podreis seguir a que hora abren y cierran el mercadillo de papelitos en las distintas partes del planeta especulativo ultraliberal.



> <embed src="http://www.clocklink.com/clocks/world001-red.swf?TimeZone=CET&" width="720" height="375" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash">
> <embed src="http://www.clocklink.com/clocks/9001e-red.swf?TimeZone=CET&Target=2008,01,24,00,00,00&Title=Habrá+corralito?+&Message=No+hay+marcha+atrás&" width="320" height="20" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash">​


----------



## El_Presi (22 Ene 2008)

¿tendremos hoy regalito sorpresa de Bernanke?


----------



## LADRILLATOR (22 Ene 2008)

En yahoo finanzas:

AHORA MISMO...

Australia: -7,26%

China: - 6,19%

Corea del sur: -4,43%

Hong Kong: -8,04%

Japón: -5,03%


Circulen circulen, no hay nada que ver... que continúen tocando.


----------



## TYRELL (22 Ene 2008)

LADRILLATOR dijo:


> En yahoo finanzas:
> 
> AHORA MISMO...
> 
> ...


----------



## charliness (22 Ene 2008)

Y aquí estamos, expectantes.

¿Qué sera seraaaaa, whatever will be, will be?


----------



## El_Presi (22 Ene 2008)

http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2008/01/21/26_despues_hecatombe_bursatil_puedo_hacer.html



> *Después de la hecatombe bursátil, ¿qué puedo hacer*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.elpais.com/articulo/econ...ltimos/anos/elpepieco/20080122elpepieco_3/Tes



> REPORTAJE: El hundimiento de los mercados
> *La octava gran crisis bursátil de los últimos 20 años
> La caída del 17% en lo que va de 2008 es el peor arranque bursátil desde 1940, el primer año para el que hay datos*
> 
> ...


----------



## sephon (22 Ene 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> ¿tendremos hoy regalito sorpresa de Bernanke?



Te refieres a un anuncio publico de que la economia del pais esta tan severamente dañada que hay que arriesgarse a una inflacion descontrolada para que no se hunda del todo? No se si es lo que los mercados quieren oir.

Situacion chunga, provocada por los propios bancos centrales y *su perdida de credibilidad. *Si no se toman medidas malo: "Que hace esos inutiles que no actuan con contundencia". Si se toman medidas, malo igualmente: "Mira lo que han tenido que hacer esos, la cosa esta muy chunga". Si el BCE y la FED no hubiesen dejado los tipos tan bajos durante tanto tiempo, si hubiesen actuado para evitar esa enorme burbuja crediticia y financiera que ha afectado a tantas cosas, incluida la vivienda, quizas ahora se pensaria de otra manera...


----------



## >> 47 << (22 Ene 2008)

Pritchard apunta a una bajada de tipos de 0'5 *o más*, que es lo que buscan los grandes especulatas macarras que sacan el dinero de la bolsa, mientras la mayoría no presiona para que se contenga la hiperinflación en vez de recrudecerla.


----------



## Trinity_BCN (22 Ene 2008)

!Agüita la que ha caido¡ : _(y tiene pinta de que va ha seguir cayendo)_


----------



## Skizored (22 Ene 2008)

http://www.eleconomista.es/flash/no...emos-vender-las-caidas-en-Asia-van-a-mas.html




> *"Hasta que abra EEUU, sólo podemos vender": las caídas en Asia van a más*
> 
> 
> *
> ...




La fiera no se ha saciado aún.


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (22 Ene 2008)

_*EN PREAPERTURA AHORA MISMO EL IBEX*_:

*-4% *

HAY PANICO, LOS INVERSORES ESTAN AMONTONANDO ORDENES CON ASPAVIENTOS DE PANICO Y PATETISMO.


----------



## autoctono (22 Ene 2008)

IBEX 35 12.488,90 -1,08% -136,90 09:00:55


----------



## Rocket (22 Ene 2008)

*empezamos mal...*

Pues empezamos mal... pero bueno, es lo que se esperaba de todos modos...

A las 09:03 : 12.457,30 -168,50 (-1,33%)

y cayendo...


----------



## dillei (22 Ene 2008)

Oir al menda de intereconomia es espeluznante. Cae un 1 y poco porque las ordenes de venta han colapsado el sistema y las acciones más gordas no han marcado precio aun :


----------



## dillei (22 Ene 2008)

Vallehermoso -13% :


----------



## Burney (22 Ene 2008)

Las TEF y las SAN siguen en subasta arrolladas por papel vendedor... 

Los 12.000 se van a la porra, a por los 10700.


----------



## dillei (22 Ene 2008)

Esto no se ha visto nunca, es acojonante.


----------



## moxima (22 Ene 2008)

Caida en barrena, por lo menos hasta que abra WS...:


----------



## wave (22 Ene 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Las TEF y las SAN siguen en subasta arrolladas por papel vendedor...
> 
> Los 12.000 se van a la porra, a por los 10700.



hay que mirar el futuro del ibex mientras esten en subasta este cae un 7%!


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (22 Ene 2008)

Creo que vamos a ver lo que creiamos que iba a pasar.
Pero me empiezo a asustar, creo que puede superar muy de lejos nuestras expectativas, y eso tampoco puede ser bueno.
:


----------



## Blackbird (22 Ene 2008)

wave dijo:


> hay que mirar el futuro del ibex mientras esten en subasta este cae un 7%!



Donde se puede ver el futuro del ibex?


----------



## moxima (22 Ene 2008)

Señores que perdemos el 12.000

-447,70 (-3,55%)


----------



## autoctono (22 Ene 2008)

IBEX 35 *12.187,40 -3,47% -438,40 09:12:58*

:


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (22 Ene 2008)

IBEX 35 (^IBEX)	A las 09:14 : 12.200,00  Down 425,80 (3,37%)


----------



## autoctono (22 Ene 2008)

demadridatuhipoteca dijo:


> IBEX 35 (^IBEX)	A las 09:14 : 12.200,00  Down 425,80 (3,37%)



¿A cuanto precide el gato hoy?


----------



## Morototeo (22 Ene 2008)

----------------------------------------------edit----------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------GAME OVER MOROTOTEO--------------------------------------------------


----------



## arrhenius (22 Ene 2008)

Andalucia Lamentable dijo:


> Vivimos un momento historico señores, en vivo y en directo...



Crack del 2008? el colapso de la economia mundial? un remake de madmax en plan hiperrealista?



NO HAY QUE EXAGERAR (c) Solbes


----------



## Mr. Guiyotinne (22 Ene 2008)

Tengo una duda. Sabiendo que esto es sólo el comienzo "visual" de la recesión y que va a ir a peor después de las elecciones antes pensaba que el límite de la caída estaría en los nuevemiles pero ¿No da la sensación de que va a ser peor? ¿Hasta donde puede caer?


----------



## VivaLasVegas (22 Ene 2008)

*Cotizalia dice:*

URGENTE: Crash bursátil en marcha: el Ibex se desploma otra vez (-4%)

AAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!:

Me estoy haciendo caquita.


----------



## Pillao (22 Ene 2008)

Veo que algunos comienzan a tomar conciencia de que esto no es un juego... 

Pues agarrense las "calandrakas"... Lo de la bolsa, no es más que un mísero aperitivo.


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (22 Ene 2008)

IBEX 35 (^IBEX)	A las 09:19 : 11.959,80 Down 666,00 (5,27%)

Hemos perdido los 12.000, si esto sigue así van a tener que suspender la cotización


----------



## albrto (22 Ene 2008)

12.052,90 -4,54% -572,90 jojo adios 12 mil 


Hola 11000


----------



## Rocket (22 Ene 2008)

*Teoria de la conservacion del dinero*

Solo hacer dos apuntes:

1) El principio de la conservacion de la energia de Einstein se puede aplicar (salvando ciertos aspectos) a la economia: El dinero no se crea ni se destruye, simplemente cambia de manos.

2) Esto es el sintoma de la famosa recogida de beneficios justo antes de una crisis. Vamos, que es mejor afrontarla con los bolsillos llenos.

A las 09:19 : 11.955,50 -670,30 (-5,31%)  :

Por cierto, alguien ha visto al Miss Marple??? Me gustaria saber que piensa de todo esto...


----------



## Blackbird (22 Ene 2008)

Bueno, parece que lleva un ratito quieto en el -5%


----------



## sephon (22 Ene 2008)

Adios a los 12000. Si no se estabiliza ahi se va a quedar sin soportes... Y como empiecen a saltar los stop-loss... :O


----------



## Morototeo (22 Ene 2008)

----------------------------------------------edit----------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------GAME OVER MOROTOTEO--------------------------------------------------


----------



## albrto (22 Ene 2008)

Definitivamente adios 12 mil 


IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
11.955,50 -5,31% -670,30 09:19:59


----------



## pollo (22 Ene 2008)

INVESTIGADEUR dijo:


> Creo que vamos a ver lo que creiamos que iba a pasar.
> Pero me empiezo a asustar, creo que puede superar muy de lejos nuestras expectativas, y eso tampoco puede ser bueno.
> :



Yo personalmente, tengo unas expectativas mucho más bajas aun. Esto es psicología pura.


----------



## euriborde (22 Ene 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Solo hacer dos apuntes:
> 
> 1) El principio de la conservacion de la energia de Einstein se puede aplicar (salvando ciertos aspectos) a la economia: El dinero no se crea ni se destruye, simplemente cambia de manos.



Al fin y al cabo la economía, y cualquier otro sistema que inventemos, por complejo que sea, es un subconjunto de la Naturaleza, por mucho que algunos se empeñen en que parezca lo contrario


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (22 Ene 2008)

Es que media tabla del Ibex aun no ha podido cotizar.
Es como si de repente te cortaran la tele, el movil, la radio, es una sensacion de total panico e incertidumbre.
Nadie sabe muy bien que esta pasando y eso asusta aun mas.
:


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (22 Ene 2008)

Madre mia, ¿Quién decía que no había burbuja en la bolsa???, IBEX 35 (^IBEX)	A las 09:23 : 11.992,50 Down 633,30 (5,02%)


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Ene 2008)

Cuando als acciones del SAN esten a 0,00001€ avisadme que a lo mejor entro como accionista de referencia


----------



## racso78 (22 Ene 2008)

Andalucia Lamentable dijo:


> Vivimos un momento historico señores, en vivo y en directo...



Efectivamente, momentos de pánico como estos, pocas veces los vais a ver en la bolsa. Ojito que el rebote que puede venir en los próximos dias puede ser bastante fuerte. 


Saludos


----------



## Arte y Cultura (22 Ene 2008)

De la portada digital de www.elmundo.es



> El pánico sigue asentado en las principales plazas europeas. El selectivo español arranca a la baja con una caída del 1,3% y con muchos de sus valores sin poder iniciar su cotización, debido a la fuerte presión vendedora en la subasta previa a la apertura. Endesa, Repsol, Santander y Telefónica tienen dificultades en marcar su primer precio.



Corre, corre, que nos pilla.........


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (22 Ene 2008)

racso78 dijo:


> Efectivamente, momentos de pánico como estos, pocas veces los vais a ver en la bolsa. Ojito que el rebote que puede venir en los próximos dias puede ser bastante fuerte.
> 
> 
> Saludos



apuesto por lo mismo

SACYR VALLE.	18,67	-12,47	348.890	09:09


----------



## BURBUHASS (22 Ene 2008)

morototeo dijo:


> IBERDROLA YA BAJA UN 12.6%...::
> 
> santander un 9% :
> 
> joder, menos MAL QUE saque ayer todo el dinero ahorrado del banco.



Eso es de ayer... Pero abre "un pelo" a la baja... 

11.973,20 -5,17% (09:22)


----------



## Morototeo (22 Ene 2008)

----------------------------------------------edit----------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------GAME OVER MOROTOTEO--------------------------------------------------


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (22 Ene 2008)

EL DÓLAR SUBE POR RUMORES DE QUE BANCO DE JAPÓN BAJARÁ LOS TIPOS 

HONG KONG 22 enero (Thomson Financial) - El dólar EEUU rebotaba frente yen en el mercado asiático por los rumores de que el Banco de Japón bajará los tipos de interés en los próximos meses para evitar que la economía nipona entre en recesión. Los mercados financieros japoneses parecen estar posicionándose para una recesión en Japón , opina Tomoko Fujii, responsable de estrategia económica en Bank of America.
Para este experto la debilidad del yen es una reacción normal a este escenario pesimista.
Hoy el Banco de Japón votó por unanimidad mantener los tipos de interés sin cambios en el 0,5% por decimotercera reunión consecutiva.
En la reunión del mes pasado, el BoJ rebajó su valoración de la economía japonesa, la segunda mundial, por primera vez en cuatro años debido a una ralentización del crecimimiento causada por la caída en la construcción de viviendas. A las 13.00 (05.00 GMT), el dólar se cambiaba por 106,03 yenes, desde 105,73 yenes en Sydney por la mañana.
Frente al euro, el billete verde ampliaba ganancias por el temor a que una recesión en EEUU tenga impacto en el crecimiento económico europeo.
La moneda única se cruzaba en 1,4411 con el dólar, frente a 1,4442 por la mañana.


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (22 Ene 2008)

racso78 dijo:


> Efectivamente, momentos de pánico como estos, pocas veces los vais a ver en la bolsa. Ojito que el rebote que puede venir en los próximos dias puede ser bastante fuerte.
> Saludos



¿Del gato muerto?


Ahora mismo 

-4,831


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (22 Ene 2008)

IBEX 35 (^IBEX)	A las 09:27 : 12.103,80  Down 522,00 (4,13%) 

Ha vuelto a coger los 12.000, los volverá a perder??


----------



## Räikkonen (22 Ene 2008)

*Hagan apuestas señores...*

Se admiten apuestas. ¿Hoy habra otro batacazo mas? ¿Rebotara? ¿Sera este un rebote real, o mas bien el famoso "rebote del gato muerto"?

Palomitas, mas palomitas...


----------



## Blackbird (22 Ene 2008)

Venga que tenemos otra vez el 5%.

Hemos de tener cuidado. Tanta palomita no puede ser buena. Creo que es ora de pensar en otro pica-pica mas sano. Se aceptan sugerencias


----------



## Lady_Poteca (22 Ene 2008)

racso78 dijo:


> Efectivamente, momentos de pánico como estos, pocas veces los vais a ver en la bolsa. Ojito que el rebote que puede venir en los próximos dias puede ser bastante fuerte.
> 
> 
> Saludos




Asi es racso, pero en este mismo foro, hace tiempo alguien comento una expresion del mundo bursatil.... el rebote del gato muerto.


----------



## Paisaje (22 Ene 2008)

Esta captura va a la carpeta de "colección de momentos estelares del IBEX"


----------



## Morototeo (22 Ene 2008)

----------------------------------------------edit----------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------GAME OVER MOROTOTEO--------------------------------------------------


----------



## racso78 (22 Ene 2008)

por cierto que con este bajón se confirma (a mi entender) un cambio de tendencia a largo plazo. Directrices y canales alcistas de largo plazo han sido perforados a la baja como si nada.


S2


----------



## ipj (22 Ene 2008)

morototeo dijo:


> ESTO VA A SER muy jodido...
> 
> HASTA YO (HE GUARDADO DIA DE VACACIONES ESTA MAÑANA), ESTOY ACOJONADO
> Puede ser que antes de las 13:00 H, HAYAMOS VISTO EL FIN DEL SISTEMA ECONOMICO MUNDIAL...



¿El fin del sistema económico mundial? Venga, hombre, no seas exagerao, para eso tendría que quebrar antes el Santander o incluso la Rolls Royce inglesa, y si eso suciediese, como según afirmaba un profesor de ingeniería técnica aeronáutica de mi hermana, "allí quiebra la Rolls Royce, y la noticia sienta como si se hubiesen tirado a la Reina Madre"


----------



## Mr. Guiyotinne (22 Ene 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> Esta captura va a la carpeta de "colección de momentos estelares del IBEX"



Hasta que la caída no iguale el nivel de hace dos años en esa misma página, no capturo, ea...


----------



## Scaramouche (22 Ene 2008)

[solbes]

sois unos alarmistas. ya está otra vez pasando los 12.000 y p'arriba. game over, antipatriotas :

[/solbes]


----------



## El_Presi (22 Ene 2008)

había rebotado hasta -3,5% y ahora está a -3,81%

Los ING-eros podéis verlo a tiempo real


----------



## Flipper (22 Ene 2008)

Me encanta este país... Alonso vuelve a ser la noticia más leida!!



> Noticias más leídas
> 1.Alonso estrena su nuevo R28
> 2.Desplomes generalizados en las Bolsas europeas
> 3.Un etarra de la T-4 corriendo la San Silvestre


----------



## koren (22 Ene 2008)

No queria el SOlbes invertir nuestros ahorros en la bolsa, vaya fiera el SOlbes en economia.


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (22 Ene 2008)

IBEX 35 (^IBEX)	A las 09:38 : 12.143,70  Down 482,10 (3,82%) , parece que ha rebotado.


----------



## Pillao (22 Ene 2008)

Cada rebote, (independientemente de su magnitud) será una ocasión de oro, para desprenderse de todo el papel posible...


----------



## BURBUHASS (22 Ene 2008)

Yo estaría atento a los 11.900 puntos, que según leí ayer en Invertia, es donde tiene su siguiente soporte. Lo que les ha debido de pasar a estos de invertia es que ni de lejos se pensaban que se iba a llegar, si no no dicen ni Pamplona...

Esto tiene muuuuy mala pinta... :

El Ibex 35 abre a la baja y se sitúa en los 11.900 puntos


----------



## javso (22 Ene 2008)

demadridatuhipoteca dijo:


> IBEX 35 (^IBEX)	A las 09:38 : 12.143,70  Down 482,10 (3,82%) , parece que ha rebotado.



Rápido, comprad ahora todo lo que podáis!!!!


----------



## Paisaje (22 Ene 2008)

Amoooooosh, ¡Que no ha pasao nada!


----------



## dillei (22 Ene 2008)

koren dijo:


> No queria el SOlbes invertir nuestros ahorros en la bolsa, vaya fiera el SOlbes en economia.



si, si, el oro ya no vale nada y vendo un 40% de las reservas y luego meto la pasta de la seguridad social en bolsa, menudo hacha


----------



## El_Presi (22 Ene 2008)

12316 -2.48%

rebotazo 

hoy acabamos con subidas vertiginosas ya veréis


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (22 Ene 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> había rebotado hasta -3,5% y ahora está 3,81%
> 
> Los ING-eros podéis verlo a tiempo real



Hay incautos que no han revisado sus ordenes de compra.
La caida es tan insospechada, que se ha saltado limites que muchos inversores tenian como irreales para no comprar nunca salvo ganga muy ganga en un entorno de estabilidad.
Todo ha caido mucho y su limite de compra se ha saltado, y se ha comprado, pero en un entorno de caida.
Dicho de forma clara, a mas de uno le ha pillado esto defecando y se lo ha encontrado al tirar de la cadena.


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (22 Ene 2008)

Ojo, acaban de decir en la primera que hay rumores del BCE, si sigue así la cosa reunión urgente y bajada de tipos :


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (22 Ene 2008)

Ojo, acaban de decir en la primera que hay rumores del BCE, si sigue así la cosa reunión urgente y bajada de tipos :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me acabo de dar cuenta que hoy es el dia de mayor volumen en el Ibex desde que tengo datos, (últimos 5 años...), mala cara tiene el enfermo...



Precisión suiza.... esto fue el jueves, el viernes por la mañana vendí todo lo que tenía(que era poco). Menuda suerte...


----------



## Rocket (22 Ene 2008)

*Alguien esta comprando*

Alguien se esta llenando sus bolsillos de buenos fajos de papelitos... que seguramente vendera en breves momentos.

Ademas, el rumor de bajada de tipos se hace notar...


----------



## Pillao (22 Ene 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> 12316 -2.48%
> 
> rebotazo
> 
> hoy acabamos con subidas vertiginosas ya veréis




Repito que en cada rebote, yo aprovecharía para desempapelarme... Pero allá cada cual con su dinero.


----------



## Don Vito (22 Ene 2008)

Pues yo me deshice de las acciones que tenía del Santander hace un par de meses. En octubre empecé a ver la cosa muy negra (a pesar de que las acciones subieron algo después de que yo las vendiera), pero no tenía ganas de calentarme la cabeza...


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (22 Ene 2008)

IBEX 35 (^IBEX)	A las 09:57 : 12.404,50  Down 221,30 (1,75%)


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (22 Ene 2008)

IBEX 35 (^IBEX)	A las 09:58 : 12.436,50 Down 189,30 (1,50%) 

Lo del IBex parece una jodida montaña rusa.


----------



## El_Presi (22 Ene 2008)

-1,14%


----------



## Paisaje (22 Ene 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> rebotazo
> 
> hoy acabamos con subidas vertiginosas ya veréis



Eso parece. Está a punto de recuperarse el valor del inicio de hoy.


----------



## Räikkonen (22 Ene 2008)

*Bueno...*

¿Rebote del gato muerto? ¿O esto va para arriba, animados por la posible bajada de tipos del BCE?


----------



## Gwen (22 Ene 2008)

-1,03 Martes, 22 de Enero de 2008 (10:00h ) 12.495,90


+ 0,27 Martes, 22 de Enero de 2008 (10:05) 12.659,80


:::


----------



## El_Presi (22 Ene 2008)

ya estamos en verde


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (22 Ene 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> -1,14%



Joder Presi vas a tener razón y todo , al final del día pensaremos en verde ?
IBEX 35 (^IBEX)	A las 10:03 : 12.514,50 Down 111,30 (0,88%)


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (22 Ene 2008)

IBEX 35 (^IBEX)	A las 10:05 : 12.638,30 Up 12,50 (0,10%)

tolontolontolon, IBEX EN VERDE


----------



## ajripa (22 Ene 2008)

Breve paso por el verde (+0,10) y otra vez para abajo.

10:09 -1,02%

IbexRusa se va a llamar esto...


----------



## Gwen (22 Ene 2008)

Otra vez en rojo -1,02
pero el Santander en verde... Qué complicau es esto madreeeeeee:


----------



## terraenxebre (22 Ene 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> ya estamos en verde



verde tiburon


----------



## yo_soy_yo (22 Ene 2008)

jejeje esto es una montaña rusa...ahora toca rebote.

Piensa en verde !!!!

Saludetes


----------



## ajripa (22 Ene 2008)

Otra vez para abajo...

10:13 -1,32%

Que le pasa al foro? No aparecen mis post!


----------



## Meetic (22 Ene 2008)

Para abajo de nuevo...

IBEX 35 (^IBEX) A las 10:10 : 12.497,30 Down (1,02%)


----------



## Scaramouche (22 Ene 2008)

demadridatuhipoteca dijo:


> IBEX 35 (^IBEX)	A las 10:05 : 12.638,30 Up 12,50 (0,10%)
> 
> tolontolontolon, IBEX EN VERDE



ya está en rojo de nuevo y cayendo bastante en picado
a las 10:11 -1.26%

tulún tulún


----------



## xtrem-hdi (22 Ene 2008)

demadridatuhipoteca dijo:


> IBEX 35 (^IBEX)	A las 10:05 : 12.638,30 Up 12,50 (0,10%)
> 
> tolontolontolon, IBEX EN VERDE



Por poco tiempo:


10:15 12.478,80


----------



## VivaLasVegas (22 Ene 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> ya estamos en verde



Pues a mi siempre me ha gustado más la roja:







Perdonad la payasada


----------



## terraenxebre (22 Ene 2008)

xtrem-hdi dijo:


> Por poco tiempo:
> 
> 
> 10:15 12.478,80




Hoy va a ser peor que ayer...


----------



## sephon (22 Ene 2008)

Garfield... Eres tu?



Espero que no... Ahora mismo lo ultimo que necesita Europa es un recorte de emergencia de los tipos de interes.


----------



## racso78 (22 Ene 2008)

Si se acabase la sesión en verde tedríamos una figura de vuelta en un día y por velas japonesas tendriamos un martillo en zona de sobreventa lo que nos confirmaría el rebote para los próximos días. De todas formas hay que esperar al cierre, pues tienen abrir los usa y ellos no bajaron nada ayer puesto que al ser festivo su bolsa estaba cerrada. 

Ahora mismo la sesión es un casino y está para gente muy experta y para que los gestores de fondos se den hostias entre sí. El pequeño inversor aqui no pinta nada y solo puede salir muy escamado. Es mejor perderse un 5% del rebote y entrar una vez que se confirme. A los que queráis entrar os recomiendo que espereis al final del día.

S2


----------



## Bobojista (22 Ene 2008)

sephon dijo:


> Garfield... Eres tu?
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que no... Ahora mismo lo ultimo que necesita Europa es un recorte de emergencia de los tipos de interes.



ah!, pero los tipos de interés también bajan? 

Ni el más iluso de los ilusos burbujistas se imaginó está situación.

Feliz 2008.


----------



## ajripa (22 Ene 2008)

Es curioso. Si los ciudadanos de a pie estamos jodido, hay inflación y demás, el BCE no hace nada.

En cuanto los ricachones pierden un poquito (no olvidemos todo lo que llevan ganando), ya empiezan los rumores de reuniones de urgencia para bajar tipos.

IROS A LA MIERDA,


----------



## racso78 (22 Ene 2008)

Si se acabase la sesión en verde tedríamos una figura de vuelta en un día y por velas japonesas tendriamos un martillo en zona de sobreventa lo que nos confirmaría el rebote para los próximos días. De todas formas hay que esperar al cierre, pues tienen abrir los usa y ellos no bajaron nada ayer puesto que al ser festivo su bolsa estaba cerrada. 

Ahora mismo la sesión es un casino y está para gente muy experta y para que los gestores de fondos se den hostias entre sí. El pequeño inversor aqui no pinta nada y solo puede salir muy escamado. Es mejor perderse un 5% del rebote y entrar una vez que se confirme. A los que queráis entrar os recomiendo que espereis al final del día.

S2


----------



## Rocket (22 Ene 2008)

*Los oportunistas venden*

Empiezan a vender los oportunistas, y volvemos a caer en picado...

A las 10:11 : 12.399,00 -226,80 (-1,80%)


----------



## Carnivale (22 Ene 2008)

"Amos" los chavales;







Esa montaña rusa "güena".


----------



## racso78 (22 Ene 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> "Amos" los chavales;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sastamente, colega. Mas vale una imagen que 1000 palabras.

S2


----------



## Gwen (22 Ene 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> "Amos" los chavales;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en esa me he montau yo jejeje 
es la del parque warner 

Seguimos en colorau -2,44


----------



## Carnivale (22 Ene 2008)

> *El mundo sufre peor crisis financiera desde la II Guerra Mundial, dice Soros*
> 
> VIENA (Reuters) - El inversor multimillonario George Soros dice que el mundo se está enfrentando a la peor crisis financiera desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial y que Estados Unidos está bajo la amenaza de una recesión, según una entrevista con el diario austriaco "Daily Standard".
> 
> ...


----------



## Villols (22 Ene 2008)

sephon dijo:


> Garfield... Eres tu?
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que no... Ahora mismo lo ultimo que necesita Europa es un recorte de emergencia de los tipos de interes.




Al ver esa gráfica no he podido evitar una sonrisilla (bueno sinceramente ha sido una enorme carcajada), que ha hecho que mis compañeros me preguntasen que era lo que me pasaba, no nos hagas estas jugadas, que algunos no podemos reir a nuestras anchas...


----------



## Villols (22 Ene 2008)

ajripa dijo:


> Es curioso. Si los ciudadanos de a pie estamos jodido, hay inflación y demás, el BCE no hace nada.
> 
> En cuanto los ricachones pierden un poquito (no olvidemos todo lo que llevan ganando), ya empiezan los rumores de reuniones de urgencia para bajar tipos.
> 
> IROS A LA MIERDA,




No lo hubiese dicho mejor


----------



## Gwen (22 Ene 2008)

> Cita:
> El mundo sufre peor crisis financiera desde la II Guerra Mundial, dice Soros


----------



## racso78 (22 Ene 2008)

La sesión esta para ser un "palomitero" de la bolsa. Parece que el tirón al alza ha sido para cerrar el hueco bajista de la apertura. 

S2


----------



## rem777 (22 Ene 2008)

Calma, tranquilidad...que no cunda el pánico.

Que no me da tiempo a leer todos los posts.

Vuestra capacidad de escritura supera mi capacidad de lectura.


----------



## SimManiac (22 Ene 2008)

morototeo dijo:


> ESTO VA A SER muy jodido...
> 
> HASTA YO (HE GUARDADO DIA DE VACACIONES ESTA MAÑANA), ESTOY ACOJONADO:::
> Puede ser que antes de las 13:00 H, HAYAMOS VISTO EL FIN DEL SISTEMA ECONOMICO MUNDIAL...



Por favor... Creo que un poco de seriedad no vendría mal. Algunos comentarios me recuerdan al "España se rompe" del PP y de los curitas. ¿en qué te basas para decir que "se rompe"el sistema? ¿En que baja la bolsa? Nunca ha pasado eso, ¿verdad?

Vale que los que tengan pasta en bolsa van a perder a tutiplén, pero de ahí a que llegue Mad Max creo que hay trecho.


----------



## Rocket (22 Ene 2008)

*Vamos que nos vamos*

A las 10:27 : 12.304,70 -321,10 (-2,54%)


----------



## comparto-piso (22 Ene 2008)

lo preocupante es que ya gente como greenspan o soros hablan de que hay muchas posibilidades de una crisis mundial.


----------



## terraenxebre (22 Ene 2008)

rem777 dijo:


> Calma, tranquilidad...que no cunda el pánico.
> 
> Que no me da tiempo a leer todos los posts.
> 
> Vuestra capacidad de escritura supera mi capacidad de lectura.



Tranquilo....esta semana va a ser recordada en los libros de historia de la LOGSE.


----------



## racso78 (22 Ene 2008)

morototeo dijo:


> ESTO VA A SER muy jodido...
> 
> HASTA YO (HE GUARDADO DIA DE VACACIONES ESTA MAÑANA), ESTOY ACOJONADO
> Puede ser que antes de las 13:00 H, HAYAMOS VISTO EL FIN DEL SISTEMA ECONOMICO MUNDIAL...



Anda ya colgao....


----------



## Gwen (22 Ene 2008)

comparto-piso dijo:


> lo preocupante es que ya gente como greenspan o soros hablan de que hay muchas posibilidades de una crisis mundial.









Pues después del Game Over, pulsamos Start y ya está 

En serio, que mal suena eso de crisis mundial... ¿¿y qué va a pasar?? me lo imagino muy chungo muy chungo...


----------



## ravalero1 (22 Ene 2008)

Bobojista dijo:


> ah!, pero los tipos de interés también bajan?
> 
> Ni el más iluso de los ilusos burbujistas se imaginó está situación.
> 
> Feliz 2008.



Nada, tú a lo tuyo. Eres como el burro que para que no se distraiga se le tapan los laterales de los ojos. Solo ves "bajada de tipos, bajada de tipos, bajada de tipos"

Vamos, como si fuera lo más importante con todo lo que está pasando.

El tonto mira el dedo cuando le señalas el cielo.

Por dios!


----------



## Scaramouche (22 Ene 2008)

*22.01.08 - IBEX35 A LAS 10:30*



*22.01.08 - IBEX 35 A LAS 17:30*


----------



## Gwen (22 Ene 2008)

Scaramouche dijo:


> *22.01.08 - IBEX35 A LAS 10:30*
> 
> 
> 
> *22.01.08 - IBEX 35 A LAS 17:30*



ese recorrido último es el del Dragon Khan!
como acabe hoy así... mal asunto... la cosa estaría muy chunga si bajamos de los 11000pts no???


----------



## Don Vito (22 Ene 2008)

Gwen dijo:


> ese recorrido último es el del Dragon Khan!
> como acabe hoy así... mal asunto... la cosa estaría muy chunga si bajamos de los 11000pts no???



Creo recordar que ayer en Elmundo.es, el experto que respondía las preguntas sobre la debacle de nuestro bolsín, aconsejaba vender en el próximo rebote que se produjera y no volver a entrar hasta que llegásemos a los 11.000, así que una de dos, o el tío exageraba o sabe que esta situación durará algún tiempo más:S


----------



## anarcosindicalista (22 Ene 2008)

Esto es historia con mayusculas, en estado puro, los nietos de nuestros nietos hablaran y contaran historias, que digo yo, leyendas, sobre lo que estamos viviendo.

Empieza la cuenta atras, los hechos siguen su curso, tal como estaba previstos (Nostradamus dixit).


----------



## comparto-piso (22 Ene 2008)

se va a poner en verde otra vez


----------



## moxima (22 Ene 2008)

Bueno, pues parece que tendremos que esperar a las 15:00 para ver como terminamos hoy....


----------



## anarcosindicalista (22 Ene 2008)

Esto es historia con mayusculas, en estado puro, los nietos de nuestros nietos hablaran y contaran historias, que digo yo, leyendas, sobre lo que estamos viviendo.

Empieza la cuenta atras, los hechos siguen su curso, tal como estaba previstos (Nostradamus dixit).


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2008)

El 12000 lo ha aguantado muy bien, ha salido como una flecha, y por ahora las dos veces que ha tocado el 12600 se ha ido para abajo... veremos quien gana, posiblemente (tal y como vienen los futuros en el Dow) a las 15:30 tengamos la respuesta...

Edito: Ha vuelto a tocar los 12600puntos y ..... pa'bajo!! -0,81%


----------



## Sonsoles (22 Ene 2008)

Scaramouche dijo:


> *22.01.08 - IBEX35 A LAS 10:30*
> 
> 
> 
> *22.01.08 - IBEX 35 A LAS 17:30*



Jua jua muy bueno lo de mamones


----------



## oscahie (22 Ene 2008)

Como ya comenté alguna vez, trabajo como desarrollador en un proyecto para Deustche Bank UK y nos acaban de decir desde Londres hace 5 min que debido a las condiciones de volatilidad del mercado va a haber un change freeze en las próximas horas, es decir, que no podemos tocar ninguna de las aplicaciones actualmente en producción mientras dure.

La primera vez que veo algo así por este motivo, están acojonados ::


----------



## El_Presi (22 Ene 2008)

ya hablan de bajadas de tipos esta tarde del 1%


----------



## sephon (22 Ene 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> ya hablan de bajadas de tipos esta tarde del 1%



Este rumor es muy peligroso, tanto si se materializa como si no...


----------



## josemazgz (22 Ene 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> ya hablan de bajadas de tipos esta tarde del 1%



Dime que quieres decir que realmente bajarán un 1%, es decir, del 4% al 3,96%, y no del 4% al 3% como sospecho que quieres decir.

Me hago caquita.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (22 Ene 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> ya hablan de bajadas de tipos esta tarde del 1%



No se que ecsperto (¿intermoney, ¿moneyvisión?, ¿intermarket?, ¿moneymanía?, ¿trincalia?.. son tos iguales) ha salido en telecinco con la sonrisa de oreja a oreja diciendo que el bce iba a bajar los tipos a la voz de ya, y que esto era maravilloso para todos los hipotecados y que fluirán la leche y la miel por los campos.


----------



## oscahie (22 Ene 2008)

Como ya comenté alguna vez, trabajo como desarrollador en un proyecto para Deustche Bank UK y nos acaban de decir desde Londres hace 5 min que debido a las condiciones de volatilidad del mercado va a haber un change freeze en las próximas horas, es decir, que no podemos tocar ninguna de las aplicaciones actualmente en producción mientras dure.

La primera vez que veo algo así por este motivo, están acojonados ::


----------



## pollo (22 Ene 2008)

Lo que el euribor nos da, la inflación nos lo quita.


----------



## Skizored (22 Ene 2008)

Solo son rumores pero el economista tambien hace eco del rumor

http://www.eleconomista.es/flash/no...dinaria-de-tipos-de-la-Fed-de-hasta-un-1.html


----------



## Räikkonen (22 Ene 2008)

*Yankis*

A ver que dicen nuestros colegas yankis de lo de ayer. Esperemos a la apertura de WS. A mi esto me huele a rebote (de gato muerto, como ellos dicen).


----------



## Pillao (22 Ene 2008)

Última sugerencia, gratis... 

En mi opinión, estos rebotes (y los venideros) han de ser aprovechados para deshacer posiciones largas... 

Suerte no obstante con lo que decidan... Por mi parte, no daré más el coñazo con el asunto.


----------



## oscahie (22 Ene 2008)

Como ya comenté alguna vez, trabajo como desarrollador en un proyecto para Deustche Bank UK y nos acaban de decir desde Londres hace 5 min que debido a las condiciones de volatilidad del mercado va a haber un change freeze en las próximas horas, es decir, que no podemos tocar ninguna de las aplicaciones actualmente en producción mientras dure.

La primera vez que veo algo así por este motivo, están acojonados ::


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (22 Ene 2008)

Vamos a morir inflacionados si los europedos bajasen los tipos.


----------



## zelig (22 Ene 2008)

Pasapisero dijo:


> No se que ecsperto (¿intermoney, ¿moneyvisión?, ¿intermarket?, ¿moneymanía?, ¿trincalia?.. son tos iguales) ha salido en telecinco con la sonrisa de oreja a oreja diciendo que el bce iba a bajar los tipos a la voz de ya, y que esto era maravilloso para todos los hipotecados y que fluirán la leche y la miel por los campos.



Le he visto yo también, ¿que clase de experto debe más pasta de la que tiene invertida?
¿Un pisitos quizás?
Asco ecspertos, caray. Casi mejor fiarse del Soros que tiene más dinero del que debe. ¿no?


----------



## terraenxebre (22 Ene 2008)

Tatanka dijo:


> Pues no sueñas tu nada... ojalá simplemente se nombrara algo de economía en el Insti. Sería un gran avance



No sueño...lo decía por que creo que va a venir incluido en los libros de historia...no en los de economía


psd: En la logse, la economía que tenían que dar era la de " si gano 800 euros, no puedo/debo comprarme un LeonFr ó BMW320..."


----------



## Räikkonen (22 Ene 2008)

*Yankis*

A ver que dicen nuestros colegas yankis de lo de ayer. Esperemos a la apertura de WS. A mi esto me huele a rebote (de gato muerto, como ellos dicen).


----------



## pollo (22 Ene 2008)

zelig dijo:


> Le he visto yo también, ¿que clase de experto debe más pasta de la que tiene invertida?
> ¿Un pisitos quizás?
> Asco ecspertos, caray. Casi mejor fiarse del Soros que tiene más dinero del que debe. ¿no?



Es que los expertos son un fraude. Si alguien es experto de verdad, por lógica tiene que estar forrado y no trabajando de experto.


----------



## Burney (22 Ene 2008)

Atención que si supera (con filtro) los 12650 puntos sería señal de largos (o como minimo de cierre de cortos)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=38515&page=7


----------



## Gwen (22 Ene 2008)

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/337421/0/ibex/apertura/bolsa/



> El Ibex-35 vuelve al positivo
> 20MINUTOS.ES / EFE (Vídeo: ATLAS). 22.01.2008 - 12:12h
> 
> El Ibex-35 se recupera ligeramente y vuelve al positivo: a las 12:10 volvía al verde y marcaba un 0,55%, después de haber registrado una bajada del 5,35% minutos después de la apertura de la Bolsa de Madrid. El índice del mercado español repuntó cuando la cotización llegaba al 12.000.
> ...



Pues yo lo sigo viendo en rojo -1,00 ::


----------



## Tatanka (22 Ene 2008)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Tranquilo....esta semana va a ser recordada en los libros de historia de la LOGSE.



Pues no sueñas tu nada... ojalá simplemente se nombrara algo de economía en el Insti. Sería un gran avance


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (22 Ene 2008)

Andalucia Lamentable dijo:


> A que hora abre WS¿?



A las 15:30 hora local


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (22 Ene 2008)

NYSE EURONEXT DICE QUE ESTA NO ES UNA CRISIS COMO EN 1997 O 2001 

PARÃìS 22 enero (Thomson Financial) - El viceconsejero delegado de NYSE Euronext, Jean-François Theodore, dijo hoy que el actual declive de los mercados financieros no es una crisis como la que vivimos en 2001 o 1997 . En una rueda de prensa, Theodore agregó que nos encontramos en una situación algo especial.
Se trata básicamente de una crisis del crédito a la que los mercados de valores están reaccionando , indicó.

ECOFIN: ALMUNIA ASEGURA QUE NO HAY PELIGRO DE RECESIÓN MUNDIAL 

BRUSELAS 22 enero (Thomson Financial) - El comisario de Asuntos Económicos y Monetarios, Joaquín Almunia, afirmó hoy no hay riesgo de una recesión económica mundial y que la amenaza actual es el riesgo de una recesión en EEUU. No se trata de una recesión mundial () se trata del riesgo de una recesión en EEUU , dijo Almunia ante periodistas a la entrada de la reunión mensual de los ministros de Economía de la Unión Europea. El titular de Finanzas de Eslovenia (presidencia de turno actual de la UE hasta julio), Andrej Bajuk, apuntó que tanto él como sus colegas comunitarios se encuentran muy preocupados por la situación . Sin embargo, Bajuk cree que Europa podrá resistir gracias a sus sólidos fundamentos económicos. 


PRESIDENTE DEL BUNDESBANK DICE QUE NO HAY CRISIS DEL CRÉDITO EN ALEMANIA 

BERLÃìN 22 enero (Thomson Financial) - Las turbulencias actuales en los mercados financieros no deberían conducir a una crisis del crédito en Alemania, estima el presidente del Bundesbank (banco central alemán), Axel Weber, en una entrevista que será publicada este jueves. "En Alemania hay suficientes establecimientos con capital disponible", según Weber, interrogado por el semanario Focus Money.
"Y los mecanismos de competitividad van a hacer que las empresas continúen obteniendo créditos a tasas razonables", agregó.
El jefe del Bundesbank, quien es asimismo uno de los gobernadores del Banco Central Europeo (BCE), afirmó que los bancos son responsables de la crisis.
"Su curso orientado al beneficio se hizo a expensas de una buena gestión del riesgo", según Weber.
Las bolsas mundiales se desplomaron el lunes, alcanzadas por los temores sobre la economía estadounidense y sobre el sector bancario, que no ha digerido todavía las consecuencias de la crisis de créditos inmobiliarios del pasado verano.
Los mercados financieros deberían distenderse en el transcurso de los primeros meses de 2008, pronostica Weber, a condición sin embargo de que "los bancos pongan fin a su táctica de pequeños pasos en la revelación de su exposición financiera y actúen con transparencia".


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2008)

*Recapitulando hasta ahora*

Repetición de las mejores jugadas en la Burbuwiki:

Actualidad

Estamos haciendo un especial segumiento en burbuwiki de esta jornada, podeis participar y aportar vuestras ideas.


----------



## nam (22 Ene 2008)

WS abre dentro de 20 minutos.

Lo del IBEX es un rebote esperando a ver que pasa con WS.

Pase, lo que pase (con o sin bajada de tipos), la tendencia alcista se ha roto en los mercados mundiales. 
Vamos a tener "bear market" por una temporada. Si estan asi porque los bancos y las aseguradoras de bonos estan teniendo malos resultados en el 2007 (cuando peto su burbuja), que es lo que pasara cuando las empresas tradicionales (blue chips) tengan malos resultados en el 2008?


----------



## comparto-piso (22 Ene 2008)

aun queda hora y cuarto


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (22 Ene 2008)

Alguno ha visto los indicadores de futuro de WS?


----------



## wave (22 Ene 2008)

275 puntos de subida en una barra de 2 minutos.
Ha pasado algo? han anunciado bajada de tipos?


----------



## comparto-piso (22 Ene 2008)

han anunciado rebajas de tipos o algo asi??? menuda vuelta esta dando !!!


----------



## wave (22 Ene 2008)

pues si han bajado tipos:

Fed lowers fed funds rate by three-quarters of percentage point. More soon.

estan desesperados esto es muy muy jodido!


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2008)

*voy pidiendo las pizzas!!*

no os vayais a atragantar con las prisas, que aún tenemos tiempo. Estar preparados con las put ready para atacar de nuevo, que aproveche!


----------



## manottas (22 Ene 2008)

josemazgz dijo:


> Dime que quieres decir que realmente bajarán un 1%, es decir, del 4% al 3,96%, y no del 4% al 3% como sospecho que quieres decir.
> 
> Me hago caquita.



Nadie va a bajar nada si no se sabe donde esta el fondo.... esto es como ir derrapando y ir pegando volantazos.....

Hasta que no se vea una tendencia clara nadie va a hacer nada


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (22 Ene 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> no os vayais a atragantar con las prisas, que aún tenemos tiempo. Estar preparados con las put ready para atacar de nuevo, que aproveche!



joder esto va tan rápido que uno no sabe ya si está in the moneny, at the money, out the money... mierda¡¡


----------



## koren (22 Ene 2008)

bajada de 0,75 puntos en EEUU. 
Estan acojonados


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2008)

*Atenciónnnnn!!!*

Movimiento_en_US-FED

The Fed, confronted with recession fears, cut a key interest rate by three-quarters of a percentage point today.


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (22 Ene 2008)

con dos cojones bajada del 0.75, viva la hiperinflación


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (22 Ene 2008)

La Fed recorta los tipos de interés 75 puntos básicos, hasta el 3,5%


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (22 Ene 2008)

*Sres:
Han soltado el jinete de la inflacion;
A SOCIALIZAR PERDIDAS SE HA DICHO.*:


----------



## Aitor Menta (22 Ene 2008)

Lo han pulsado


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (22 Ene 2008)

Joder esto es como apagar el fuego con gasolina!!!


----------



## David_ (22 Ene 2008)

Esto es acojonante, los tíos que gobiernan la economía mundial tomando decisiones en tiempo real en plan, "oye Ronald, que me ha dicho la peluquera que la cosa está muy malita..." "No jodas, pues espera que ahora mismo rebajo 3/4 de punto, oye, pero ¿tu peluquera es de fiar ¿no? que no la liemos para nada..."


----------



## valmont (22 Ene 2008)

Pues nada chicos ya han mostrado sus cartas, han apostado por la infacion, el resto de la peli ya la he visto en versión alemana.

Mañana subidon del petroleo y del euro.


----------



## Carnivale (22 Ene 2008)

Ojooooooooo, que vamos para abajo otra vez.


----------



## borbuja (22 Ene 2008)

..........


----------



## javso (22 Ene 2008)

Es que Paulson lee este foro, y con tanto madmaxista se estaba empezando a acojonar. Así que ha dicho, esto lo paro yo como sea...


----------



## comparto-piso (22 Ene 2008)

ya esta en rojo otra vez. poco les ha durado la alegria


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (22 Ene 2008)

Joder el Ibex subiendo un 2%, Inditex casi un 8, solo 6 valores en negativo, vaya día¡¡¡


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (22 Ene 2008)

Joder el Ibex subiendo un 2%, Inditex casi un 8, solo 6 valores en negativo, vaya día¡¡¡


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (22 Ene 2008)

EEUU: FUTUROS SE ALEJAN DE MÍNIMOS TRAS REBAJA DE TIPOS DE LA FED 

MADRID 22 enero (Thomson Financial) - Los futuros de EEUU se recuperaban aunque seguían en terreno negativo tras la rebaja de tipos de la Reserva Federal de 75 puntos básicos hasta el 3,50%, a poco más de una semana de su reunión de política monetaria. Los futuros del S&P 500 bajaban 47,10 puntos a 1.278,10, mientras los del Nasdaq 100 perdían 48,25 a 1.801,25.
Justo antes de la bajada sorpresa de tipos de la Fed, los futuros del S&P 500 estaban en 1.257,60 y los del Nasdaq 100 alrededor de los 1.758,75 puntos.


----------



## El_Presi (22 Ene 2008)

15:00 -127,30
12.498,50 -1,01%


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (22 Ene 2008)

Entonces... ¿La decisión ha sido la correcta para que ya nos podamos olvidar de una recesión?
¿Volvemos al cauce de las buenas noticias?
¿Pueden los hipotecados dormir tranquilos esta noche?
¿pueden los pasapiseros descorchar el champán y subir 60.000 euros el precio de venta?
¡Qué ocurre si no funciona? ¿Bajarán los tipos otro 2% la semana que viene?

Si la solución era tan fácil...¿Porqué no la tomaron antes?

De verdad los brockers creen que con esta medida va a resucitar el gato muerto?

A mi esto cada vez me recuerda más "cementerio de animales", de Stephen King. Y ese gato daba muy mal rollo.


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (22 Ene 2008)

Entonces... ¿La decisión ha sido la correcta para que ya nos podamos olvidar de una recesión?
¿Volvemos al cauce de las buenas noticias?
¿Pueden los hipotecados dormir tranquilos esta noche?
¿pueden los pasapiseros descorchar el champán y subir 60.000 euros el precio de venta?
¡Qué ocurre si no funciona? ¿Bajarán los tipos otro 2% la semana que viene?

Si la solución era tan fácil...¿Porqué no la tomaron antes?

De verdad los brockers creen que con esta medida va a resucitar el gato muerto?

A mi esto cada vez me recuerda más "cementerio de animales", de Stephen King. Y ese gato daba muy mal rollo.


----------



## El_Presi (22 Ene 2008)

15:03 -185,40
12.440,40 -1,47%


----------



## comparto-piso (22 Ene 2008)

y ahora solo cae el 0.5% hoy sube o baja 100 o 200 puntos en cuestion de minutos


----------



## El_Presi (22 Ene 2008)

que locura, ha bajado hasta -1,6% y ahora rebota otra vez (-0,53%). Hay mucha volatilidad, cada pocos segundos salta 0,20% para arriba o para abajo


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (22 Ene 2008)

*Algunos "listillos" se han aprovechado de este breve e inducido momento de "euforilla" para soltar mas papel del que se querian deshacer.*
:


----------



## El_Presi (22 Ene 2008)

15:10 -1,10%

me voy al cole


----------



## Rocket (22 Ene 2008)

*Una amputacion de tipos...*

No cuelan los ultimos recortes de tipos... a pesar que mas que un recorte, eso es una AMPUTACION : 0,75% es mucho.

La recesion esta aqui. Y no hay manera de detenerla.


----------



## comparto-piso (22 Ene 2008)

otra vez en verde a ver cuanto dura...


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2008)

*En caida libre*

no coments ver la gráfica...

WE_GOT_DOW_DOWN!!!!!


----------



## Rocket (22 Ene 2008)

*La cosa no ha ido tan mal...*

Bueno, pues finalmente la cosa no ha ido tan mal hoy, eh? Al menos, no tan mal como cuando abrio a primera hora.

Eso es lo que pasa cuando se juegan con ases en la manga, como bajar los tipos nada menos que un 0,75%... :o si no fuera por eso, ya estariamos hablando del crack del 2008.

Por cierto, Sacyr Vallehermoso es la que mas ha caido (y de las pocas que estan en rojo), con un -3,23%... no se porque no me sorprende...


----------



## Arte y Cultura (22 Ene 2008)

valens dijo:


> Generalmente antes de morir se produce una mejoria del enfermo.
> Ya veremos cuanto aguanta con la dosis de morfina que le han endiñado.



Se puso verde el Ibex, y desaparaecieron como almas sin pena todos aquellos que han estado dándole caña a este hilo......

¿Morfina? Queda todavía un empujoncito por parte del BCE para amainar el tempiral....


----------



## nam (22 Ene 2008)

Arte y Cultura dijo:


> Se puso verde el Ibex, y desaparaecieron como almas sin pena todos aquellos que han estado dándole caña a este hilo......
> 
> ¿Morfina? Queda todavía un empujoncito por parte del BCE para amainar el tempiral....



Estamos en tendencia bajista.

Como va desde principios de Enero?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2008)

Arte y Cultura dijo:


> Se puso verde el Ibex, y desaparaecieron como almas sin pena todos aquellos que han estado dándole caña a este hilo......
> 
> ¿Morfina? Queda todavía un empujoncito por parte del BCE para amainar el tempiral....



Mientras no superemos el 13600 meterse en el IBEX es un temeridad.... no creo que por contento que estes vayas a meterte... ¿o me equivoco? Si tan claro lo ves, es buen momento para comprar, estamos a más de 3000 puntos de máximos, te puedes forrar!!!!!!


----------



## Arte y Cultura (22 Ene 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mientras no superemos el 13600 meterse en el IBEX es un temeridad.... no creo que por contento que estes vayas a meterte... ¿o me equivoco? Si tan claro lo ves, es buen momento para comprar, estamos a más de 3000 puntos de máximos, te puedes forrar!!!!!!



Yo no me meto ni loco, aunque he de decir que esta mañana casi me puede la tentación..... y no me hubiera salido mal la jugada.... todo hay que decirlo.


----------



## Facundo (22 Ene 2008)

Arte y Cultura dijo:


> esta mañana casi me puede la tentación..... y no me hubiera salido mal la jugada.... todo hay que decirlo.



Todos hemos ganado muchos millones así, no te jode, espabilao? Hay que ser tonto, coño!


----------



## k-mad (22 Ene 2008)

Arte y Cultura dijo:


> Se puso verde el Ibex, y desaparaecieron como almas sin pena todos aquellos que han estado dándole caña a este hilo......
> 
> ¿Morfina? Queda todavía un empujoncito por parte del BCE para amainar el tempiral....



No hay mas ciego que el que no quiere ver. 

Aquí se ha avisado por activa y por pasiva, se dan múltiples informaciones de medios muy diversos y se analizan los indicadores sin tener que rendir cuentas a unos votantes expectantes o devolver favores del pasado, y todos estos indicadores están MARCANDO CON FUERZA que nos encaminamos hacia una fuerte recesión en el principal mercado mundial que puede acabar arrastrando al resto de economías. Lo de la semana pasada fue una advertencia y lo de ayer y hoy no ha sido más que la oficialización de que los USA se han resfriado, asi que coger el paraguas porque se avecinan tempestades. 

Y el que no lo quiera ver, que no lo vea, que siga defendiendo esas teorías ilusionistas de _noseque _cruces de líneas y confundiendo al personal.


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez Guerra (22 Ene 2008)

*ESTA MAS CLARO EL CIERRE DE HOY, QUE LA SOPA DE UN HOSPICIO:*


HAN PALMAO, AQUELLOS QUE ANDAN A DOS VELAS Y YA NO TIENEN NI PARA COMPRAR:


*- CONSTRUCTORAS

- ENERGETICAS*


(PENOSA, iBERTROLA, ACS Y LUISIN VALLEHERMOSO Y CIA)....JUASSS JUASSSS JUASSSS!!!



*A ESTA HORA EL NASDAQ Y EL DOW JONES, MAS ROJOS QUE UN COCHE DE BOMBEROS!!*

.
.
..







...la situación al dia de hoy es: VICTORIA PARA LOS BURBUJISTAS-REALISTAS.


*A mamarla a Parla, Nuncabajístas, Buenrollistas,Conformistas y Borregos diversos.*


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (22 Ene 2008)

Artículo de Hódar para mañana, sobre lo sucedido hoy en bolsa


El dinero entró a raudales 
(20:22 22-01-2008) Comentarios [1] 





La apertura de la jornada de ayer provocó momentos de pánico. Ver que casi la mitad de los valores cotizados no podían marcar cambio por presión de la oferta, hacia que la ropa no llegase al cuerpo. La presión vendedora y la retracción de la demanda dio lugar a que cuatro de los grandes del Ibex 35: Iberdrola, Santander, BBVAy Telefónica se sometían a subasta de volatilidad por la amplitud de la horquilla. 

A los 18 minutos de la apertura el índice se llevó por delante la cota de los 12.000 puntos y quedó a sólo 137 de su directriz alcista de largo plazo.


Tuvimos que hacer de tripas corazón para atender el teléfono y transmitir, en la medida de nuestras fuerzas, tranquilidad a bastantes inversores que veían ya perdido su patrimonio. Alguna radio, y algunos seudoanalistas, ayer, se cubrieron de gloria provocando la alarma. 


El dinero entró como una carga de caballería y, a las 10,05 horas, el Ibex cambiaba el rojo por el verde. Buena parte de él era institucional, pero hubo muchos inversores que no dudaron en recoger el papel puesto a la venta. Inditex y FCC, entre otros valores, llegaron a subir ayer más de lo que habían perdido en la jornada precedente. 

Si las medidas anunciadas el viernes por el presidente de los EEUU, se consideraron poco efectivas, la Fed, lo tuvo claro y no dudó en convocar una reunión de urgencia, acordando bajar los tipos o,75 puntos porcentuales, con lo que estos quedan en el 3,50% Se ha evitado un desplome de Wall Street, y si bien se detuvo la caída inicial, sus principales índices bursátiles están teniendo problemas para situarse en terreno positivo. 


Parar de bajar es el primer paso para comenzar a subir, pero la incertidumbre no se despeja de un día para otro. Lo que parece claro es que hay voluntad de atajar el problema, y se atajará, aunque para ello los tipos tengan que bajar al 1%. Por su parte, el presidente del BCE tendrá que cambiar el paso. Olvidarse por un tiempo de la inflación -con inflación siempre se ha vivido- y si fuese necesario, bajar los tipos al 2%.

No sabemos si hemos visto la claudicación final, por lo que no prudente tener prisa para comprar, ya que el primer rebote al alza no suele ser fiable. Muchos inversores, al ver que pierden menos, o que han recuperado la inversión, venden y provocan una nueva caída. La profundidad de ésta, bajando más o menos que la precedente, marcará el tono de la recuperación. 

http://app2.expansion.com/blogs/web/hodar.html?opcion=1&codPost=40973


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (22 Ene 2008)

::
Parar de bajar es el primer paso para comenzar a subir, pero la incertidumbre no se despeja de un día para otro. Lo que parece claro es que hay voluntad de atajar el problema, y se atajará, *aunque para ello los tipos tengan que bajar al 1%*. Por su parte, el presidente del BCE tendrá que cambiar el paso. Olvidarse por un tiempo de la inflación -con inflación siempre se ha vivido- y si fuese necesario, bajar los tipos al 2%.


¿qué opinais?

¿desesperación?

o ¿tiene razón?


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (22 Ene 2008)

*Pepito De Ternera*

1) Yo no me fiaría de Hódar.

2) ¿Tu hermano al final se empepito o no?


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (22 Ene 2008)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> 1) Yo no me fiaría de Hódar.
> 
> 2) ¿Tu hermano al final se empepito o no?



Coñe, vaya memoria ¿o nos conocemos?:o

Por ahora tengo a la family quieta. Intento ser constante con mis ataques, pero sin ser muy pesado. Todo va mejor de lo planeado, veo que los acontecimientos se están adelantando. Para mi economía mal, para la de ellos muy bien. Lo importante es el resultado de todos los elementos

saludos


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (22 Ene 2008)

Pues es que en Aste Nagusia, tu hermano estaba como muy decidido, y como es imposible leer todo con tantos hilos, pues siempre me ha quedado la duda de si se empepito o le convenciste.

Es por eso. ¿o se te había olvidado a ti?


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (22 Ene 2008)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Pues es que en Aste Nagusia, tu hermano estaba como muy decidido, y como es imposible leer todo con tantos hilos, pues siempre me ha quedado la duda de si se empepito o le convenciste.
> 
> Es por eso. ¿o se te había olvidado a ti?




Digamos que empepitarse solo en una vivienda libre y nueva en Bizkaia, es más que complicado. Me asustaron mis padres cuando me comentaron que estaba mirando vivienda. En este caso la ayuda de mis padres es primordial, cuando me enteré de la liquided familiar (no suelo estar informado), vi que era buena, pero no suficiente, me sosegué. Eso me daba unos meses de ventaja, para que por ellos mismos se diesen cuenta de que la mejor opción, si quiere independizarse es el alquiler por un par de años, y esperar a que el mercado se decante. La verdad, siempre voy a estar para echarle una mano económicamente, pero me jodería que una persona que tiene mejores posibilidades económicas que yo y un posible mejor futuro profesional, se suicide de por vida.


----------



## Ladrillazos (22 Ene 2008)

¿A qué hora cierran los USA?


----------



## El_Presi (22 Ene 2008)

Ladrillazos dijo:


> ¿A qué hora cierran los USA?



cerró a las 22:00


----------



## Ladrillazos (22 Ene 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> cerró a las 22:00



Gracias Presi.

Pues con bajada de órdago y todo, han cerrado en rojo ... .


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (22 Ene 2008)

Dow -1%. A pesar del rebajón en los tipos, rojo.


Mañana el IBEX no sé si sabrá a qué atenerse.


----------



## errozate (22 Ene 2008)

Si no es por el Bernake, crash pero del de verdad. Han frenado el desbarranque, aunque ha caído, se esperaba la debacle.


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2008)

*Tokio se prepara...*

Hara-Kiri ceremonial para la apertura del Nikkei

-752 puntos de sutura!

Nikkei


----------



## Kujire (23 Ene 2008)

*gracias a todos!*

Me gustaría agradecer a todos los que estais colaborando, aportando, corrigiendo, valorando los artículos de la Burbuwiki, y en especial el segumiento que le estamos haciendo estos días al colapso bursátil.

Besos a tod@s!


----------



## Ladrillazos (23 Ene 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Hara-Kiri ceremonial para la apertura del Nikkei
> 
> -752 puntos de sutura!
> 
> Nikkei





Es el cierre de ayer.
Horario local Nikkei: 03h -08h


----------



## Kujire (23 Ene 2008)

*A ver como lo encajan hoy*

el futuro está ligeramente positivo en Tokio, pero en todas las demas bolsas asiáticas lo pintan en rojo....


----------



## mlg (23 Ene 2008)

cita textual de un experimentado inversor de bolsa:

Hay mucha gente que dice que esto puede durar entre 6 y 18 meses. Si fuese así el mejor de los casos pasaría sin darnos cuenta. 

En el peor de los casos son año y medio que en Bolsa no es tanto si tenemos en cuenta que sería la mitad de lo que duró las punto com.

También en cierto que aquello era humo y el ladrillo es tangible así que todo podría ser.

Sin embargo tengo que decir que esto mirado desde el gráfico mensual tiene la misma pinta que el previo a la crisis del 2000 con un par de meses con caidas como la vista y una recuperación posterior de varios meses posteriormente llevó al IBEX a máximos para luego empezar la caida de 3 años.

Y creo que también habría que contemplar esa posibilidad porque la mentalidad de la gente no cambia de la noche a la mañana y una recesión no se soluciona en 6 meses emplezando porque todabía no se está viendo el efecto de la bajada de los precios de la vivienda ni la fuerte bajada de la demanda que debería haber para que se solucionara la crisis.
Vamos que esto para mi es el aviso, podremos volver a superar los 15000 pero no quiere decir que ya estuviera solucionado. Incluso podría haber unos meses laterales para luego empezar la caida definitiva.


----------



## Kujire (23 Ene 2008)

*Tokio comienza!!*

El Nikkei se anima y empieza a escalar +200 punticos


----------



## pobracara (23 Ene 2008)




----------



## Kujire (23 Ene 2008)

*El Nikkei ha rebotado*

Veamos los que pasa en el Ibex....de momento los futuros parecen que indican que va a ser para arriba....

Voy preparando café.....

El_Nikkei_rebota


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (23 Ene 2008)

DE MOMENTO SUBE.

Hay que recordar que hace solo 3 meses leiamos:

*"Ahora el Ibex va a romper la barrera del los 16.000" ¡¡¡FIESTA!!!!*

y sin embargo ahora estan diciendo...

*"El ibex ha recuperado el soporte de los 13.000" ¡¡¡¡FIESTA!!!!*

*SON DOS FIESTAS MUY DISTINTAS.*


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (23 Ene 2008)

INVESTIGADEUR dijo:


> DE MOMENTO SUBE.
> 
> Hay que recordar que hace solo 3 meses leiamos:
> 
> ...



<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HQ1-VL2cBGE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HQ1-VL2cBGE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (23 Ene 2008)

demadridatuhipoteca dijo:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HQ1-VL2cBGE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HQ1-VL2cBGE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>



jUAS JUAS JUAS 
Por cierto que mal hace el playback ¿No?.
:


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (23 Ene 2008)

INVESTIGADEUR dijo:


> jUAS JUAS JUAS
> Por cierto que mal hace el playback ¿No?.
> :



IBEX 35 (^IBEX)	A las 09:42 : 12.897,20 Up 57,50 (0,45%)

Si la verdad que es bastante mala jeje, pero sus canciones son míticas ya , la podíamos nombrar la cantante burbujista, fiesta, para hacer bien el amor, caliente caliente, que dolor que dolor, son algunos de esos hits que nos acompañan en nuestra lucha.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ene 2008)

Comienza la montaña rusa...

Ha comenzado con un +1% y ahora está en un -0,17%


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (23 Ene 2008)

Chicos donde lo veis en tiempo real, por lo menos el índice del Ibex, antes yahoo lo daba en tiempo real pero ya no, hay alguna página que te de la cotización del índice IBEX en tiempo real? un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Portador del Caos (23 Ene 2008)

Estais colapsando la funcion de onda de la bolsa al mirarla tanto, por eso sube y baja de esta forma...

Info de Funcion de onda


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (23 Ene 2008)

Chicos donde lo veis en tiempo real, por lo menos el índice del Ibex, antes yahoo lo daba en tiempo real pero ya no, hay alguna página que te de la cotización del índice IBEX en tiempo real? un saludo y gracias.


----------



## YERAY-CANARIO (23 Ene 2008)

demadridatuhipoteca dijo:


> Chicos donde lo veis en tiempo real, por lo menos el índice del Ibex, antes yahoo lo daba en tiempo real pero ya no, hay alguna página que te de la cotización del índice IBEX en tiempo real? un saludo y gracias.



en bolsamania.


----------



## dillei (23 Ene 2008)

demadridatuhipoteca dijo:


> Chicos donde lo veis en tiempo real, por lo menos el índice del Ibex, antes yahoo lo daba en tiempo real pero ya no, hay alguna página que te de la cotización del índice IBEX en tiempo real? un saludo y gracias.



www.ecobolsa.com


----------



## Ladrillazos (23 Ene 2008)

demadridatuhipoteca dijo:


> Chicos donde lo veis en tiempo real, por lo menos el índice del Ibex, antes yahoo lo daba en tiempo real pero ya no, hay alguna página que te de la cotización del índice IBEX en tiempo real? un saludo y gracias.





http://www2.ecobolsa.com/pmcont.html

Tienes que registrarte para tiempo real.

Un saludo.


----------



## Skizored (23 Ene 2008)

Todavia se están lamiendo las heridas del lunes, hoy montañita rusa hasta las 15:30 habrá que estar pendientes del movimiento mas que de las montañitas ya que me temo que no hay mucha gente que quiera comprar.


----------



## Silent Weapon (23 Ene 2008)

http://www.invertia.com/


-0.76 %

y cayendo


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (23 Ene 2008)

gracias chicos, ya estamos en rojo rojo rojo 

IBEX 35 12752,60-0,6810:05


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ene 2008)

Una preguntilla: Donde puedo mirar los futuros del Dow? Cen y kiu...


----------



## Rocket (23 Ene 2008)

*Trichet desempalma a los inversores*

Despues de las declaraciones de Trichet, la cosa se enfria...

IBEX-35 12.734,30 -0,82%


----------



## urisamir (23 Ene 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Una preguntilla: Donde puedo mirar los futuros del Dow? Cen y kiu...



www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Burbujeador (23 Ene 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Una preguntilla: Donde puedo mirar los futuros del Dow? Cen y kiu...



http://www.cme.com/trading/dta/del/globex.html


----------



## Rocket (23 Ene 2008)

*Esto no ha acabado...*

Pinta mal la cosa... vuelve a estallar el panico!!!

12.839,70	-1,55% :


----------



## xtrem-hdi (23 Ene 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Pinta mal la cosa... vuelve a estallar el panico!!!
> 
> 12.839,70	-1,55% :





10:33 -207,60 
12.632,10 -1,62%


----------



## Rocket (23 Ene 2008)

*Pa'bajo*



xtrem-hdi dijo:


> 10:33 -207,60
> 12.632,10 -1,62%



Dioooooos! Desde luego, se puede decir eso de: "Siempre nos quedara Trichet".

12.839,70	12.619,60	-1,71%


----------



## Arte y Cultura (23 Ene 2008)

Vamos Trichet, que te están llamando!!!!!


----------



## Facundo (23 Ene 2008)

Cómo se revuelve el gallinero cuando baja la bolsa! Da igual que haya subido un 50% o un100%, baja un pelín y todos a llorarle a Papá Noel....

Que a Trichet se la suda que tu hayas especulado en bolsa, vivienda o lo que sea ... que queréis, que os de un premio por invertir tantos recursos en cosas improductivas?

Trichet, deja que la bolsa liquide y ese dinero pase a mejores manos. Con los especuladores de medio pelo quemados mejorará la CALIDAD de la inversión en el futuro.


----------



## Rocket (23 Ene 2008)

*Hoy bajamos de los 12.500*

Pues a este ritmo, hoy fijo que perdemos los 12.500...

IBEX-35	12.599,40	-1,87%


----------



## El_Emigrante (23 Ene 2008)

1 cosas que he notado desde ayer:

han subido el tabaco... por lo menos, mi "pall mall" de cada dia me lo han subido 10cents en el estanco
curioso que eligieran precisamente ayer, no se, llamadme paranoico.

otra no tan receinte ha sido el traspaso de un gran y centrico local de mi ciudad de lo que anteriormente era una inmobilliaria "Vivendis" a una casa de reciclaje-relleno de cartuchos de tinta para la impresora (de esas con el fin pa ahorrar durillos en cartuchos que van mu caros....)

saludos y a ver como va todo que está interesantisimo!

Yeah!!


----------



## Rocket (23 Ene 2008)

*Seguimos...*

IBEX-35 12.562,70	-2,16%


----------



## YERAY-CANARIO (23 Ene 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Pues a este ritmo, hoy fijo que perdemos los 12.500...
> 
> IBEX-35	12.599,40	-1,87%





Índice Último Var Var% 
IBEX 35 12.596,10 -243,60 -1,90 12:14:45 

CAC 40 4.771,38 -71,16 -1,47 12:14:30 

Las declaraciones de Trichet no ha sentado nada bien a la bolsa

Habra rebote a los 12500.


----------



## Cte. Armando Rampas (23 Ene 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Pues a este ritmo, hoy fijo que perdemos los 12.500...
> 
> IBEX-35	12.599,40	-1,87%



esto es un sinvivir, arriba, abajo, ahora me hundo, ahora remonto...

me vienen a la cabeza dos series televisivas: "aquí no hay quien viva" y "vaya semanita" 

ahora 12:22 ibex35 -2,74% *12.487,50 *puntos


----------



## eriqui (23 Ene 2008)

Bueno bueno Trichet se va de cruzada contra los choppers de Bernanke, de momento las plazas europeas responden en rojo

A ver como reacciona el DOW...


----------



## Berebere (23 Ene 2008)

Ibex 35 12.485,90 -353,80 -2,76  12:21:15


----------



## pollo (23 Ene 2008)




----------



## Scaramouche (23 Ene 2008)

que no cunda el pánico, esto va p'arriba!


----------



## elefante (23 Ene 2008)

Telefónica se deja un 4.5% a estos momentos. Vaya desplome. Y el índice ya supera el -3%. A este paso vamos a tener fiesta hoy también.


----------



## El_Emigrante (23 Ene 2008)

ayer fecsa dejo 70mil personas a oscuras en bcn durante 12 hrs.

estais todos igual de entretenidos que yo con el ibex esta mañana?
entre ayer y hoy me lo estoy pasasando pipa!!


----------



## ajripa (23 Ene 2008)

Pues estamos rondando el -3%...


----------



## Scaramouche (23 Ene 2008)

los periódicos digitales quedan desactualizados en cuestiones de minutos

la vanguardia digital: "Las bolsas vuelven a bajar por la negativa del BCE a recortar los tipos. El Ibex abrió con ganacias del 1,25% pero a mediodía perdía un 1,64% tras las declaraciones de Trichet" Actualizada a las 12:37h

http://www.lavanguardia.es/lv24h/20080123/53429289252.html

a las 12:55 -2,92%


----------



## Kujire (23 Ene 2008)

*de eso ya nos hemos dado cuenta*

Os dejo el link para los no iniciados en eso de sacar fotos al Ibex cuando cae...

El_IBEX_en_DIRECTO


----------



## gester (23 Ene 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Os dejo el link para los no iniciados en eso de sacar fotos al Ibex cuando cae...
> 
> El_IBEX_en_DIRECTO



Gracias. Estaremos con el ojillo puesto, a ver que pasa.


----------



## pollo (23 Ene 2008)

gester dijo:


> Gracias. Estaremos con el ojillo puesto, a ver que pasa.



...y otros estarán con el *ojete* puesto.


----------



## ajripa (23 Ene 2008)

Rebotando... boing boing boing -2,45%


----------



## Räikkonen (23 Ene 2008)

*A ver que hace WS*

A ver que hace WS

Lo de hoy confirma que lo de ayer fue el rebote del gato muerto. Esto sigue p'abajo, mas cuando el tio Trichet les ha dado estopa y de la buena...

A ver que hace "güol estrit"; si abren a la baja, la caidita de Roma puede ser importante.

Y me despido añadiendo "JaaAaaAArrrlll!!! Se van a hacer pupita en el finstro diodenaaaarlll!!!"


----------



## Kujire (23 Ene 2008)

*WS....en rojo?*

todo pinta a que WS abrirá en rojo.... lo de Apple ha sentado mal:


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (23 Ene 2008)

¡¡Trichet malooo!!...le ha jodido la "erección" al IBEX...con lo fácil que es decir...

_"permanecemos atentos a las fluctuaciones de los indicadores económicos, sin bajar la vigilancia de los activos en circulación, ante la disyuntiva, inflación-deflación, seguimos teniendo en cuenta las continuas correcciones de las materias primas, deseando que sigan una tendencia de constante descompresión de su cotización_

¡¡Joder!! que fácil es ser Presi del BCE...


----------



## Rocket (23 Ene 2008)

*Bajadas*

Esto es como aquella famosa expresion: "Que no te gustan las bajadas? Pues dos platos!"

Menos cuatro valores, todo lo demas en rojo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ene 2008)

El_Emigrante dijo:


> 1 cosas que he notado desde ayer:
> 
> han subido el tabaco... por lo menos, mi "pall mall" de cada dia me lo han subido 10cents en el estanco
> curioso que eligieran precisamente ayer, no se, llamadme paranoico.
> ...



SOLO faltaba Lucky Strike y Pall Mall en subir su precio, el resto lo habían subido en las 2 últimas semanas, y todos (menos marlboro) han subido lo mismo... en ese tema ya te lo digo yo... ESTAS PARANOICO PERDIDO


----------



## El_Emigrante (23 Ene 2008)

un actor australiano de brokeback mountain lo han encontrado muerto en su apartamento en manhattan

un pote de pastillas....

no sera que tendria algo en bolsa?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ene 2008)

*Madre del amor hermoso...*

IBEX 35 12.512,00 -2,55% -327,70 12.839,70 14:12 
BEL 20 3.502,30 -1,31% -46,35 3.548,65 13:58 
DAX 30 6.535,66 -3,45% -233,81 6.769,47 13:57 
CAC 40 4.711,00 -2,72% -131,54 4.842,54 13:57 
FTSE 100 5.630,60 -1,91% -109,50 5.740,10 13:57 
PSI 20 10.828,46 -1,24% -135,51 10.963,97 13:57 
MIB 30 33.465,00 -2,94% -1014,00 34.479,00 13:57 
EUROSTOXX 50 3.639,86 -3,03% -113,82 3.753,68 13:57 
ECO10 121,54 -2,64% -3,29 124,83 13:57


----------



## Silent Weapon (23 Ene 2008)

Bajando IBEX *-3.84%*

EN PICADO

Como el Dow habra en rojo, tendremos miercoles crashtrastrófico también.


----------



## Rocket (23 Ene 2008)

*Empieza a oler...*

Ya empieza a oler a cadaveres economicos...

IBEX-35	12.358,00 -3,75% :

Nuevo miercoles negro???


----------



## wave (23 Ene 2008)

-4.33

no os alegreis que baje que luego nos cagamos todos!


----------



## Silent Weapon (23 Ene 2008)

14.25 -4.37%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ene 2008)

¿Pánico?:*
-4,31%*


----------



## ajripa (23 Ene 2008)

Cuando me voy de casa, lo dejo en -2,5%. Llego al trabajo y está -4,16%

¿Y luego queréis que os deje jugar solos?


----------



## Silent Weapon (23 Ene 2008)

Parece que como los bancos cierran a las 14.30 o por ahí, han ido todos a deshacer posiciones en cuanto han salido del trabajo.

o están vendiendo antes de ir a comer, por si las moscas....


----------



## Rocket (23 Ene 2008)

*Perder los 12.000*



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> ¿Pánico?:*
> -4,31%*




Es que a este paso vamos a perder los 12000! 

Por cierto, tengo un hilo por ahi en el que alguien discutia que solo podiamos decir oficialmente que estabamos en crisis cuando llegaramos a los 10,000 u 11,000... (lo dijo claro antes del lunes negro...).


----------



## Skizored (23 Ene 2008)

No me lo creía, iba a preguntar si podian ser ciertos mis datos o la web fallaba. Pero ya veo que no.

*4,48 %*

Esto no me hace ninguna gracia ya.

Al final los madmaxistas tendrán razón


----------



## Carnivale (23 Ene 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Es que a este paso vamos a perder los 12000!
> 
> Por cierto, tengo un hilo por ahi en el que alguien discutia que solo podiamos decir oficialmente que estabamos en crisis cuando llegaramos a los 10,000 u 11,000... (lo dijo claro antes del lunes negro...).




Creo recordar que puso algo así; "en dos semanas estamos en 10000".
Cierto, yo cuando lo leí, pensé que era una locura, un visionario, pero mira por donde va muy encaminado. 

Yo tampoco recuerdo quién fue.


----------



## zulu (23 Ene 2008)

-4,66 oooopppsss


----------



## Don Vito (23 Ene 2008)

aah, pero que hoy es miércoles, no?? pensaba que esto ya había pasado anteriormente, HE TENIDO UN DEJÁ VÚ (o como se diga xD xD xD)


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (23 Ene 2008)

REUTERS 14:37


-4.92%


----------



## blackfriday (23 Ene 2008)

Parece que tito Bernanke no puede solucionar esto... yo creo que ni bajando los tipos al 1%...

Ahora sí que podemos empezar a rezar.:


----------



## Rocket (23 Ene 2008)

*Repeticion*



Don Vito dijo:


> aah, pero que hoy es miércoles, no?? pensaba que esto ya había pasado anteriormente, HE TENIDO UN DEJÁ VÚ (o como se diga xD xD xD)




Se estan repitiendo los mismos factores que el lunes, aunque los hayan provocado diferentes actores. Hoy tambien se cerrara a la baja con caidas muy severas... 

IBEX-35	12.218,20	-4,84 :


----------



## Bobojista (23 Ene 2008)

La culpa la tiene Trichet, que es mejor que se quede callao


----------



## PANG (23 Ene 2008)

*a ver lo que pasa hoy en WS...*

porque como abra a la baja hoy perdemos los 12.000, los 11.000 y hasta la dignidad...


----------



## zulu (23 Ene 2008)

-5,17 como caaaeeeee


----------



## Don Vito (23 Ene 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Se estan repitiendo los mismos factores que el lunes, aunque los hayan provocado diferentes actores. Hoy tambien se cerrara a la baja con caidas muy severas...
> 
> IBEX-35	12.218,20	-4,84 :



No se si coincidirá conmigo en que a pesar de que se repitan los mismos factores que se dieron el lunes, probablemente las repercusiones de lo que suceda hoy sean mucho más graves y psicológicamente más influyentes. Los efectos psicológicos que causó la decisión de bajar los tipos por parte de la FED, se verían como un parche por el resto de mercados, es decir, habría sido un "pan para hoy y hambre para mañana", el pan fue ayer, el hambre es hoy y a saber lo que pueda pasar mañana:S


----------



## valmont (23 Ene 2008)

pinta mu feo chicos, parece como si la medida de bajar los tipos haya sido interpretada como la oficialización de la tormenta perfecta, cisis crediticia, crisis inmoviliaria y crisis energetica. game over


----------



## zulu (23 Ene 2008)

-5,17 como caaaeeeee


----------



## Skizored (23 Ene 2008)

Como decía mi abuela "Que dios nos coja confesados"


----------



## PANG (23 Ene 2008)

*a ver lo que pasa hoy en WS...*

porque como abra a la baja hoy perdemos los 12.000, los 11.000 y hasta la dignidad...


----------



## valmont (23 Ene 2008)

pinta mu feo chicos, parece como si la medida de bajar los tipos haya sido interpretada como la oficialización de la tormenta perfecta, cisis crediticia, crisis inmoviliaria y crisis energetica. game over


----------



## ipj (23 Ene 2008)

Ahora parece que repunta un poquitín, -4,60


----------



## Rocket (23 Ene 2008)

*Te doy la razon...*



Bobojista dijo:


> La culpa la tiene Trichet, que es mejor que se quede callao





Bobojista dijo:


> La culpa la tiene Trichet, que es mejor que se quede callao



Pues ahi te doy la razon... en vez de hacer un guinyo a la supuesta bajada de tipos para tranquilizar a la gente, o simplemente no decir nada y quedarse calladito, mira la que ha liao por una tonteria...


----------



## racso78 (23 Ene 2008)

Hace un rato he ido al banco a hacer unas gestiones y el cabronazo del director me ha querido colar acciones de bolsa : "compra hombre, que esto tiene que subir". Ni corto ni perezoso le he dicho delante de toda la gente: si hombre, con doble techo confirmado en 16.000 y rompiendo a la baja el canal alcista de comienzos de 2003. (se ha quedado cortado entre otras cosas porque no tenia ni puta idea de lo que le estaba diciendo)

Que pedazos de hijos deputa son los directores de banco que toman a los clientes por tontos. Lo cierto es que a las 3 personas que había delante mia les "han colado acciones del bbva". Los directores de banco no saben de economia, son buenos comerciales y punto

Pd: perdonad, pero es que me toca mucho los cojones que intenten engañarme.

s2


----------



## racso78 (23 Ene 2008)

Hace un rato he ido al banco a hacer unas gestiones y el cabronazo del director me ha querido colar acciones de bolsa : "compra hombre, que esto tiene que subir". Ni corto ni perezoso le he dicho delante de toda la gente: si hombre, con doble techo confirmado en 16.000 y rompiendo a la baja el canal alcista de comienzos de 2003. (se ha quedado cortado entre otras cosas porque no tenia ni puta idea de lo que le estaba diciendo)

Que pedazos de hijos deputa son los directores de banco que toman a los clientes por tontos. Lo cierto es que a las 3 personas que había delante mia les "han colado acciones del bbva". Los directores de banco no saben de economia, son buenos comerciales y punto

Pd: perdonad, pero es que me toca mucho los cojones que intenten engañarme.

s2


----------



## Rocket (23 Ene 2008)

*Mas bajadas*



Don Vito dijo:


> No se si coincidirá conmigo en que a pesar de que se repitan los mismos factores que se dieron el lunes, probablemente las repercusiones de lo que suceda hoy sean mucho más graves y psicológicamente más influyentes. Los efectos psicológicos que causó la decisión de bajar los tipos por parte de la FED, se verían como un parche por el resto de mercados, es decir, habría sido un "pan para hoy y hambre para mañana", el pan fue ayer, el hambre es hoy y a saber lo que pueda pasar mañana:S



Por favor, tuteame 

Si claro, la bajada de tipos es valida (de momento) para la economia de EEUU, pero no ha valido para nosotros. Ademas, el fantasma de la recesion, que es el verdadero causante de estas bajadas, sigue pululando por las bolsas de todo el mundo.

Hasta que no se conozca una postura CLARA de EEUU ante la crisis, seguiran bajando... y la pregunta que todos nos hacemos ahora es: Llegaremos a Marzo??? :


----------



## borbuja (23 Ene 2008)

..........


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (23 Ene 2008)

En el Ibex, constructoras, eléctricas y banca es lo que más cae... Iberdrola casi un 10%!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocket (23 Ene 2008)

racso78 dijo:


> Hace un rato he ido al banco a hacer unas gestiones y el cabronazo del director me ha querido colar acciones de bolsa : "compra hombre, que esto tiene que subir". Ni corto ni perezoso le he dicho delante de toda la gente: si hombre, con doble techo confirmado en 16.000 y rompiendo a la baja el canal alcista de comienzos de 2003. (se ha quedado cortado entre otras cosas porque no tenia ni puta idea de lo que le estaba diciendo)
> 
> Que pedazos de hijos deputa son los directores de banco que toman a los clientes por tontos. Lo cierto es que a las 3 personas que había delante mia les "han colado acciones del bbva". Los directores de banco no saben de economia, son buenos comerciales y punto
> 
> ...





Mu fuerte eso, eh??? :

En fin, ya sabes que en epocas de crisis no puedes confiar en NADIE. Asi es.


----------



## Dazis (23 Ene 2008)

Y la bolsa de NY a que hora abre?, a las 15:30 horas de España? Lo digo porque como hoy la bolsa de NY baje, todo habrá sido un parche, como mucha gente opina.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (23 Ene 2008)

*La que esta cayendo!!!!!*

Y si echamos un vistacillo por europa.....
IBEX 35
1:37PM 12,212.10 €	Down 627.60	Down 4.89%	
NIKKEI 225
6:00AM 12,829.06 ¥	Up 256.01	Up 2.04%
ISEQ-OVERALL PRICE
1:47PM 6,413.70 €	Down 83.17	Down 1.28%
DJ EURO STOXX 50
1:38PM 3,549.22 €	Down 204.46	Down 5.45%
FTSE 100
1:47PM 5,565.60 £	Down 174.50	Down 3.04%
DAX
1:38PM 6,393.25 €	Down 376.22	Down 5.56%
:


----------



## Rojillo_ (23 Ene 2008)

Según el gráfico de ésta página, la mañana ha sido movidita:

Hemos roto los 13.000, los 12.900, los 12.800, los 12.700, los 12.600, los 12.500, los 12.400, los 12.300 y los 12.200 con rebote de gato muerto hasta los 12.300 de nuevo.


Edito: hasta los 12.350. 

Como rebota el gatito...


----------



## anarcosindicalista (23 Ene 2008)

He leido en Cotizalia que el euro esta cayendo frente al dolar debiado a las declaraciones de Trichet subrayando la importancia de mantener la inflacion bajo control. Alguien ve alguna relacion logica causa-efecto :? 

No se supone que controlar inflacion = mantener o subir tipos = euro mas atractivo que dolar?

Yo ya no entiendo nada


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (23 Ene 2008)

OJO al dato! Estadisticas de la fed al rescate:

14:59 Las solicitudes semanales de hipotecas suben un 8,3% en EEUU 

La Mortgage Bankers Association (MBA) de EEUU ha publicado hoy su informe semanal de solicitudes de hipotecas hasta el 18 de enero, que muestra un incremento del 8,3% en términos desestacionalizados con respecto a la semana anterior en su índice, situándose en 981,5. 
Según la asociación de banca hipotecaria, su índice aumentó un 11% sin desestacionalizar. Las solicitudes de refinanciación de hipotecas ya existentes han subido un 92% desde comienzos de noviembre y las solicitudes de compra un 7%. 
Parece que los compradores están respondiendo a las bajadas de 40-80 puntos básicos en los tipos que hemos visto desde el 2 de noviembre en los productos,' apunta Jay Brinkmann, vicepresidente de Investigación y Economía de la MBA. El índice sobre el volumen de refinanciación de las hipotecas ya existentes subió un 16,9%

Fuente: www.invertia.com


----------



## ipj (23 Ene 2008)

Es al revés, anarcosindicalista. Euro más débil = más facilidad de exportar para la locomotora, más conocida como Alemania = mayor probabilidad de alza de tipos


----------



## Blackbird (23 Ene 2008)

Creo que Trichet se puede apuntar la medalla de las bajadas de hoy


----------



## panoramix (23 Ene 2008)

anarcosindicalista dijo:


> He leido en Cotizalia que el euro esta cayendo frente al dolar debiado a las declaraciones de Trichet subrayando la importancia de mantener la inflacion bajo control. Alguien ve alguna relacion logica causa-efecto :?
> 
> No se supone que controlar inflacion = mantener o subir tipos = euro mas atractivo que dolar?
> 
> Yo ya no entiendo nada



Pues nada, que suba los tipos de interés un cuartito para aumentar la competividad


----------



## ajripa (23 Ene 2008)

A punto de abrir Wall Street, el ibex está más cerca del -5% que del -4%.

Ahora mismo -4,78%


----------



## Eslacaña (23 Ene 2008)

Hasta los 9.000 má o menó, aún hay recorrido... y luego comprar.


----------



## Eslacaña (23 Ene 2008)

Hasta los 8.000-9.000 má o menó, aún hay recorrido... y luego comprar, osea, como los buitres a por la carroña de los q se han qedado por el camino


----------



## valmont (23 Ene 2008)

> El fenómeno absurdo [editar]El viernes 18 de octubre de 1929 comenzaron a venderse acciones y cundió el pánico en algunos sectores de Wall Street, saliendo a la venta 8 millones de acciones, descendiendo ese día el índice 7 puntos, y el sábado otros 12 puntos. Sin embargo, inversores ricos, empresas de inversión y bancos comenzaron a comprar convencidos de que sería una caída momentánea.
> 
> Nuevamente se difundía la idea de la normalidad del mercado y seguían las críticas a quienes vaticinaban un desplome repentino. Realmente estaban estafandose a sí mismos, pero lograron detener momentáneamente la caída e incluso imprimir un pequeño ascenso en el valor de las acciones, pese a ser un espejismo, como la semana siguiente se vería.
> 
> ...



Los crack no se producen en un dia, sino en una etapa de caidas consecutivas, si hoy perdemos los 12000 habremos perdido 2500 puntos en 7 sesiones, un 17% de perdidas.


----------



## valmont (23 Ene 2008)

> El fenómeno absurdo [editar]El viernes 18 de octubre de 1929 comenzaron a venderse acciones y cundió el pánico en algunos sectores de Wall Street, saliendo a la venta 8 millones de acciones, descendiendo ese día el índice 7 puntos, y el sábado otros 12 puntos. Sin embargo, inversores ricos, empresas de inversión y bancos comenzaron a comprar convencidos de que sería una caída momentánea.
> 
> Nuevamente se difundía la idea de la normalidad del mercado y seguían las críticas a quienes vaticinaban un desplome repentino. Realmente estaban estafandose a sí mismos, pero lograron detener momentáneamente la caída e incluso imprimir un pequeño ascenso en el valor de las acciones, pese a ser un espejismo, como la semana siguiente se vería.
> 
> ...



Los crack no se producen en un dia, sino en una etapa de caidas consecutivas, si hoy perdemos los 12000 habremos perdido 2500 puntos en 7 sesiones, un 17% de perdidas.


----------



## autoctono (23 Ene 2008)

IBEX 35 12.229,60 -4,75% -610,10  15:27:01

¿Miércoles negro? Quizás...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (23 Ene 2008)

a mi me da igual compré antes de que bajaran


----------



## Burbujeador (23 Ene 2008)

anarcosindicalista dijo:


> He leido en Cotizalia que el euro esta cayendo frente al dolar debiado a las declaraciones de Trichet subrayando la importancia de mantener la inflacion bajo control. Alguien ve alguna relacion logica causa-efecto :?
> 
> No se supone que controlar inflacion = mantener o subir tipos = euro mas atractivo que dolar?
> 
> Yo ya no entiendo nada



Eso esta mal, el euro cae por unos datos de producción que salieron esta mañana ahora mismo no me acuerdo cuales.


----------



## Räikkonen (23 Ene 2008)

*Asi se le esta quedando la cara a Solbes...*

Asi se le esta quedando la cara a Solbes...







Me apunto a la corriente burbujil.

*Venga Nelson, díselo a Solbes...*







JAAAARL!!!


----------



## nam (23 Ene 2008)

WS ha abierto con -177 puntos o -1,50%.

Parece que Bernanke no ha conseguido resucitar al mercado.

Anuncio de gran deficit del gobierno para este anyo


----------



## ajripa (23 Ene 2008)

Montaña rusa total -3,99%


----------



## nam (23 Ene 2008)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> OJO al dato! Estadisticas de la fed al rescate:
> 
> 14:59 Las solicitudes semanales de hipotecas suben un 8,3% en EEUU
> 
> ...



*Las solicitudes de refinanciación de hipotecas ya existentes han subido un 92%*

yaddi yaddi yadda...no hay mas ventas, hay mas *solicitudes* de refinanciacion. Otra cosa sera que los bancos las aprueben.


----------



## Pepius (23 Ene 2008)

¡Agárrense que vienen curvas! :

Vuelvo de comer, -4'35%

En lo que busco el tab con el hilo, -4'45%

En lo que reviso la última página por si lo habían añadido ya, -4'02

Pa cuando envíe el mensaje ya voy a estar desactualizado.

A los que saben ¿Es normal tanta variación? Supongo que se estará moviendo un volumen muy cafre de órdenes, ¿no?


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (23 Ene 2008)

*No me lo quiero ni imaginar*

Solo lo planteo como un caso teorico, pero: ?que pasaria si la FED bajara los tipos otra vez hoy? :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ene 2008)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Solo lo planteo como un caso teorico, pero: ?que pasaria si la FED bajara los tipos otra vez hoy? :



El fin del mundo...


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez Guerra (23 Ene 2008)

*Han dado por SEGURA E INEVITABLE la RECESION, en los informativos de A3.*


----------



## wave (23 Ene 2008)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Solo lo planteo como un caso teorico, pero: ?que pasaria si la FED bajara los tipos otra vez hoy? :



nos hundimos! mejor que no hagan nada


----------



## Dazis (23 Ene 2008)

Acaba de abrir Wall Street con caidas superiores al 2%, mirar:

http://www.eleconomista.es/indice/DOW-JONES

Menos mal que no tengo un duro en la bolsa


----------



## Scaramouche (23 Ene 2008)

un ejperto me acaba de pasar la fórmula que están usando desde el lunes para analizar la bolsa. os la paso en confianza, pero tened en cuenta que es top-secret, que no rule mucho, gracias:


----------



## nam (23 Ene 2008)

No me extranyaria que la Reserva rebase otros 25pb o 50pb en su reunion del 30 de enero, tal y como van seguramente terminemos el anyo con tipos del 1% o 0%.

Pero no cambiara nada, alargara la recesion pero no cambiara las cosas.

Lo unico que podrian hacer ahora mismo para intentar evitar una recesion con mayusculas es subir los tipos al 5% y bajar gasto publico e impuestos.
Y no lo van a hacer.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ene 2008)

nam dijo:


> No me extranyaria que la Reserva rebase otros 25pb o 50pb en su reunion del 30 de enero, tal y como van seguramente terminemos el anyo con tipos del 1% o 0%.
> 
> Pero no cambiara nada, alargara la recesion pero no cambiara las cosas.
> 
> ...




Después de la respuesta del mercado a la mayor bajada desde el 1982, crees que bajaran más los tipos? esperando qué? esto no hay quien lo levante, nos vamos hacia una recesión en USA, quiera o no Bernanke... aquí decimos de marzo... a ver si llegan en USA a otoño :


----------



## borbuja (23 Ene 2008)

..........


----------



## chimobayo (23 Ene 2008)

Andalucia Lamentable dijo:


> Bobojista se masturbaria como un mono de circo...



Andalucia Lamentable, esa foto que tienes en tu firma con dos políticos y una cagada por cabeza, me parece de un mal gusto tremendo. Es un insulto para la mierda, ponerle cuerpo de político.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (23 Ene 2008)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Solo lo planteo como un caso teorico, pero: ?que pasaria si la FED bajara los tipos otra vez hoy? :



es lo mismo que si a un alcohólico le dieras un tratamiento a base de vodka


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (23 Ene 2008)

*Agarraos!!!*

!!Pues si antes lo digo - Es hora de ponerse el casco debajo del culo, para que no nos vuelen los c*j*n*es!!!!!!!!
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=a8ybk1n5C7Dw&refer=home


> Treasuries Rise on Rate-Cut Bets; 30-Year Yields Fall to Record
> 
> By Lukanyo Mnyanda
> 
> ...



:


----------



## Kujire (23 Ene 2008)

*raro raro raro*

no os parece un poco raro que el IBEX se mantenga en los 12.300?, es como si esperara a una recuperación, como la de ayer del DOW....


----------



## nam (23 Ene 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Después de la respuesta del mercado a la mayor bajada desde el 1982, crees que bajaran más los tipos? esperando qué? esto no hay quien lo levante, nos vamos hacia una recesión en USA, quiera o no Bernanke... aquí decimos de marzo... a ver si llegan en USA a otoño :




Yo solo hablo de la logica de la Rerva, se han empenyado en que las bajadas de tipos ayudan a los bancos y por ende a la bolsa y a las empresas. Y en parte tienen razon, pero en este caso solo a cortisimo plazo porque no estamos en una economia sana.


----------



## nam (23 Ene 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> no os parece un poco raro que el IBEX se mantenga en los 12.300?, es como si esperara a una recuperación, como la de ayer del DOW....



Seguramente


----------



## tataratt (23 Ene 2008)

Una duda: ¿todos esos millones de euros "perdidos" en el crack del lunes implica una destrucción de masa monetaria (es decir, una destrucción de activos), o es que simplemente todo ese dinero ha cambiado de manos?


----------



## Tuttle (23 Ene 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> no os parece un poco raro que el IBEX se mantenga en los 12.300?, es como si esperara a una recuperación, como la de ayer del DOW....



Cuando el sueño ha sido bonito, cuesta mucho volver a la cruda realidad


----------



## josemazgz (23 Ene 2008)

> Futures contracts on the Chicago Board of Trade show a 100 percent chance the U.S. central bank will cut the target rate by at least 50 basis points to 3 percent at its meeting next week.



Con los cuatros duros que me va a bajar la cuota, voy a comprar unos dólares para irme de vacaciones a Yueséi


----------



## Rocket (23 Ene 2008)

*Se acabo la fiesta*

La fiesta ya se esta acabando, y los inversores empiezan a deshacerse de todo lo que tienen encima. Empieza a bajar severamente de nuevo.

Hoy seguramente tambien cerrara a la baja, muy al estilo del lunes...

IBEX-35	12.331,60	-3,98%


----------



## eduenca (23 Ene 2008)

¿Cómo pueden bajar las bolsas si nadie vendería por menos de lo que le costó?


----------



## Scaramouche (23 Ene 2008)

a 15 minutitos del cierre, -3,90%. Gráfico del día de hoy de esta semana ijtórica


----------



## Flipper (23 Ene 2008)

Ya sólo son cinco minutos... seguro que más de uno está pidiendo la hora!!


----------



## Kaiku (23 Ene 2008)

-4,56 cierre


----------



## eriqui (23 Ene 2008)

Cuanto ha perdido el IBEX desde el 1 de enero?


----------



## cibex (23 Ene 2008)

me caguen hasta en la puta pagina de ecobolsa.com

es la segunda vez que da datos erroneos, no vuelvo a mirarla

mirar pone -3,92

http://www2.ecobolsa.com/


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (23 Ene 2008)

*-4.56*
ACÉPTADLO...¡¡ES EL PRINCIPIO DEL FÍN!!


----------



## rem777 (23 Ene 2008)

¿Qué dirá Solbes hoy? 

¿Repetirá que esto es algo _puntual_? Viva Pachorraman, mi héroe.

¿Y Zapatero? ¿Repetirá que esto es un barco "seguro"?

El secretario de CCOO ya le ha contestado hoy:



> Fidalgo señaló que mientras José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero ve la economía como un 'buque muy potente' que aguantará las turbulencias y Manuel Pizarro advierte de que la bolsa es el 'mástil' del barco de vela de la economía, que puede hacerla caer, los trabajadores 'estamos en la bodega, somos los remeros y vemos una vía de agua tremenda, con mucha gente al que el agua ya le llega al cuello'.



http://actualidad.terra.es/nacional/articulo/fidalgo_ccoo_no_tolerara_economia_2198024.htm


----------



## Don Vito (23 Ene 2008)

cibex dijo:


> me caguen hasta en la puta pagina de ecobolsa.com
> 
> es la segunda vez que da datos erroneos, no vuelvo a mirarla
> 
> ...



En lo que va de semana, ha perdido lo siguiente:

10,26%

BIENVENIDOS A LA SEMANA ROSA........DEL CORTE INGLÉSSSS


----------



## BOFH (23 Ene 2008)

*Otra jornada negra: el Ibex 35 pierde un 4,56% y cierra en 12.254,6 puntos*

http://www.eleconomista.es/flash/no...pierde-un-456-y-cierra-en-122546-puntos-.html




Me lo estoy pasando teta


----------



## BOFH (23 Ene 2008)

cibex dijo:


> me caguen hasta en la puta pagina de ecobolsa.com
> 
> es la segunda vez que da datos erroneos, no vuelvo a mirarla
> 
> ...





Yo lo miro aqui:

http://www.eleconomista.es/indices-mundiales/index.html


No es tiempo real pero no esta mal.


Si quieres el ibex detallado:

http://www.eleconomista.es/indice/ibex-35


----------



## primo-larry (23 Ene 2008)

El lunes salió un ANALISTO en la tele recomendando valores "seguros" como las eléctricas ......

jajjajajajajaj

anda que el que le haya hecho caso .....



 

IBERDROLA -5,62
G.NATURA -6,20
U.FENOSA -6,72


----------



## rem777 (23 Ene 2008)

eriqui dijo:


> Cuanto ha perdido el IBEX desde el 1 de enero?



-19,28 %

centésima arriba, centésima abajo


----------



## eduenca (23 Ene 2008)

Don Vito dijo:


> En lo que va de semana, ha perdido lo siguiente:
> 
> 
> -7, 54+1,69-4,56...............................10,41%
> ...




Olé tus matemáticas. ¿Eres de la E.S.O.?


----------



## Tatanka (23 Ene 2008)

rem777 dijo:


> ¿Qué dirá Solbes hoy?
> 
> ¿Repetirá que esto es algo _puntual_? Viva Pachorraman, mi héroe.
> 
> ...



Pues en vez de andarse con zarandajas que sea más agresivo en los convenios. Y si hay que a la Huelga General o liar un 2 de Mayo pues se lia joder. Tanta mariconada y tanta palabrería ya. Luego llega el dia, se reunen, se untan el bolsillo entre ellos y se callan como zorras.


----------



## eduenca (23 Ene 2008)

primo-larry dijo:


> El lunes salió un ANALISTO en la tele recomendando valores "seguros" como las eléctricas ......
> 
> jajjajajajajaj
> 
> ...



Las eléctricas están muy muy sobrevaloradas. Desde el follón de Endesa se pusieron todas a precio de burbuja total. Basta tirar un gráfico mensual logarítmico para ver donde estamos y mirar con perspectiva.


----------



## euriborde (23 Ene 2008)

Don Vito dijo:


> En lo que va de semana, ha perdido lo siguiente:
> 
> 
> -7, 54+1,69-4,56...............................10,41%
> ...



Exactamente es un 10,26. Tus sumas no son aplicables a porcentajes de variación de un índice


----------



## Burbujeador (23 Ene 2008)

Don Vito dijo:


> En lo que va de semana, ha perdido lo siguiente:
> 
> 
> -7, 54+1,69-4,56...............................10,41%
> ...



Mejor dicho 1-(1-0,0754)*(1+0,0168)*(1-0,0456)=1-0.08976=*10,27%*

Ya se que es casi lo mismo.


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez Guerra (23 Ene 2008)

Indices USA....; un 20% de pérdidas en nuestra Bolsa de mierda...(porra de ricos)...

...aparte del problema de EEUU tenemos en España otro problema acojonante y que tienen otras naciones europeas,el ladrillo movía un 15% del PIB en España,ahora ni tan siquiera la mitad y dentro de unos meses será la ruina.Las fábricas de sanitarios ya dan la voz de alarma con despidos,las cerámicas de ladrillos ,tejas y bobedillas lo mismo,las de pinturas,electrodomésticos,ascensores,idem y los gruistas ya dicen en mandar a la chatarra las gruas que desmontan ya que no hay sitio para aparcarlas.Miles y miles de albañiles,encofradores,azulejistas,yesistas,escayolistas,electricistas,fontaneros,pintores,carpinteros etc ya dice ZP que se reciclarán y adaptarán para ser camareros y cajeros con la cuarta parte del sueldo


----------



## Don Vito (23 Ene 2008)

eduenca dijo:


> Olé tus matemáticas. ¿Eres de la E.S.O.?



Pues va a ser que no. Descontando esto, dicho por *Euriborde*, que desconocía





> Exactamente es un 10,26. Tus sumas no son aplicables a porcentajes de variación de un índice




no creo que la suma esté mal hecha, al menos en las cifras que yo he puesto ahí.


----------



## josemazgz (23 Ene 2008)

Don Vito dijo:


> En lo que va de semana, ha perdido lo siguiente:
> 
> 
> -7, 54+1,69-4,56...............................10,41%
> ...



Joder que tarzas de sumar porcentajes.

O sea, que si algo baja un 50% el lunes, y un 50% el martes, desaparece, no?


----------



## David_ (23 Ene 2008)

Yo no me preocupo porque es imposible que esto esté ocurriendo, además los pisos nunca bajan.


----------



## eriqui (23 Ene 2008)

rem777 dijo:


> -18,75 %
> 
> centésima arriba, centésima abajo



Pues no esta mal. no es la cuesta de enero es mas bien el toboggan de enero.

Gracias Rem777


----------



## euriborde (23 Ene 2008)

Don Vito dijo:


> Pues va a ser que no. Descontando esto, dicho por *Euriborde*, que desconocía
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El tema es que los índices no son sumables. Mi cuenta está hecha con tus cifras y sale<table style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 60pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="80"><tbody><tr><td style="height: 12.75pt; width: 60pt;" align="right" height="17" width="80">
</td> </tr></tbody><tbody><tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"></tr></tbody></table>10,2648553744

Seamos rigurosos


----------



## nam (23 Ene 2008)

Don Vito dijo:


> .........
> 
> 
> 
> no creo que la suma esté mal hecha, al menos en las cifras que yo he puesto ahí.



No es que las sumas esten mal hechas de por si. Es que los % no se pueden sumar asi y que te de el % real de bajada o subida.


----------



## Don Vito (23 Ene 2008)

euriborde dijo:


> El tema es que los indices no son sumables. Mi cuenta está hecha con tus cifras y sale<table style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 60pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="80"><tbody><tr><td style="height: 12.75pt; width: 60pt;" align="right" height="17" width="80">
> </td> </tr></tbody><tbody><tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"></tr></tbody></table>10,2648553744
> 
> Seamos rigurosos



Ok, me lo apunto para la próxima vez...


----------



## nam (23 Ene 2008)

Por cierto el Dow Jones esta probando suerte con el soporte de 11.500 puntos, van para arriba, para abajo, han estado casi en el 11.600 y luego se suben al 11.800
Que sesion! deben estar los brokers de NY y Chicago que echen humo!


----------



## ronald29780 (23 Ene 2008)

Y ahora no vamos a pelear por un 0,2% de variacion:


----------



## eduenca (23 Ene 2008)

eduenca dijo:


> Las eléctricas están muy muy sobrevaloradas. Desde el follón de Endesa se pusieron todas a precio de burbuja total. Basta tirar un gráfico mensual logarítmico para ver donde estamos y mirar con perspectiva.


----------



## eduenca (23 Ene 2008)

El que quiera uno en particular que me lo pida y se lo pego.


----------



## eriqui (23 Ene 2008)

*Nouriel Roubini*

http://oasc08008.247realmedia.com/adstream_sx.ads/bloomberg/tvradio/tv/vod/130752@Middle


----------



## rem777 (23 Ene 2008)

eduenca dijo:


> El que quiera uno en particular que me lo pida y se lo pego.



¿Puedes poner el de Endesa? Gracias.


----------



## Eddy (23 Ene 2008)

Los sabios de Hortaleza/listillos del rebote llevan algunos días comprando las mayores mierdas (inmos/financieras) a la espera de que el ansiado rebote les propulse a la estratosfera 

Campo de sueños


----------



## eduenca (23 Ene 2008)

rem777 dijo:


> ¿Puedes poner el de Endesa? Gracias.


----------



## eduenca (23 Ene 2008)

Atención a la que se llevó ING en una burbuja puntocom que no le afectaba gran cosa. Reproducido en la actualidad, que se podría llevar mucha más torta, la cosa quedaría así:


----------



## KXT (23 Ene 2008)

¿Aunque no sea eléctrica, podrías poner Telefónica?


----------



## eduenca (23 Ene 2008)

KXT dijo:


> ¿Aunque no sea eléctrica, podrías poner Telefónica?



No te asustes con la bajada de la puntocom, que esta vez no podría ser tanta, sí puede ir a 17, y a los entorno de los 12 si las cosas se ponen muy muy negras.







Ojo que la escala en todas es logarítmica (por ser de largo plazo) y los precios tienen el dividendo corregido.

COmo veis en casi todas el MACD dio venta en el 2000 (acertó) y ahora, 8 años después, vuelve a indicar venta.


----------



## eduenca (23 Ene 2008)

Y botín:


----------



## Silent Weapon (23 Ene 2008)

DOW -1.42 %
NASDAQ -4.26 % 20.13h.

si seguimos así, mañana nueva corrección del IBEX...


----------



## braojos (23 Ene 2008)

lo de ing no lo veo¿? ah ya, ahora si perdon.


----------



## eduenca (23 Ene 2008)

Silent Weapon dijo:


> DOW -1.42 %
> NASDAQ -4.26 % 20.13h.
> 
> si seguimos así, mañana nueva corrección del IBEX...



Dow	11,880.31	-90.88	-0.76%

Nasdaq	2,242.51	-49.76	-2.17%


Nada de -4,26%


----------



## eduenca (23 Ene 2008)

braojos dijo:


> lo de ing no lo veo¿?



Recarga la página.


----------



## Silent Weapon (23 Ene 2008)

eduenca dijo:


> Dow	11,880.31	-90.88	-0.76%
> 
> Nasdaq	2,242.51	-49.76	-2.17%
> 
> ...



lo estaba viendo en http://www.invertia.com/

igual va con retraso 
míralo tu mismo

-4.19 marca ahora...


----------



## eduenca (23 Ene 2008)

Silent Weapon dijo:


> lo estaba viendo en http://www.invertia.com/
> 
> igual va con retraso
> míralo tu mismo
> ...



Dow	11,923.23	-47.96	-0.40%

Nasdaq	2,251.42	-40.85	-1.78%

Ahora, no en invertia claro.


----------



## BOFH (23 Ene 2008)

DOW JONES 11.889,01 -0,69% -82,18 11.971,19 20:09
NASDAQ 100 1.727,36 -3,80% -68,25 1.795,61 20:08
NASDAQ COMPOSITE 2.240,72 -2,25% -51,55 2.292,27 20:12

Segun la pagina de eleconomista.


----------



## eduenca (23 Ene 2008)

BOFH dijo:


> DOW JONES 11.889,01 -0,69% -82,18 11.971,19 20:09
> NASDAQ 100 1.727,36 -3,80% -68,25 1.795,61 20:08
> NASDAQ COMPOSITE 2.240,72 -2,25% -51,55 2.292,27 20:12
> 
> Segun la pagina de eleconomista.



Eso lleva un retraso importante. Yo doy tiempo real.


----------



## nam (23 Ene 2008)

PPT to the rescue.....

DJ en verde!!!


PD: PPT= Plunge Protection Team (que existe, vamos que si existe, bancos que van a la caja de la reserva con bonos basura a cambio de que inviertan en bolsa).


----------



## nam (23 Ene 2008)

Me cawe...
ha rebotado en el techo de 12000 puntos y todos han empezado a deshacer posiciones...alguno se ha salvado, el resto de operaciones otra vez en rojo.


----------



## Silent Weapon (23 Ene 2008)

??????



nasdaq -1.68 %

en http://www.bloomberg.com/

como para fiarse de invertia... vaya tela...


----------



## nam (23 Ene 2008)

Silent Weapon dijo:


> ??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Dow Jones para arriba...como para fiarse del mercado 
Estan deshaciendo posiciones en el margen...con ayuda de dinerito prestado de la reserva...ya veremos como acaba esto y si tienen suficiente para sostener el DJ por una hora y cuarto mas.


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez Guerra (23 Ene 2008)

Pues el rebote al alza que arrastran todas las bolsas y futuros europeos en el nocturno viene de un rumor un poco raro, pero que se lo cuento como está sonando en el mercado: posible opa de Credit Suisse sobre Bear Stearns. Ya saben lo que son estas cosas de los rumores, pero así lo cuentan.

El rumor no circula entre el gran público pero sí entre profesionales y está siendol muy comentado en el mundo Hedge Funds.


http://www.serenitymarkets.com/seccion_comentarios.asp?sec=9


----------



## nam (23 Ene 2008)

Carlos Gonzalez Guerra dijo:


> Pues el rebote al alza que arrastran todas las bolsas y futuros europeos en el nocturno viene de un rumor un poco raro, pero que se lo cuento como está sonando en el mercado: posible opa de Credit Suisse sobre Bear Stearns. Ya saben lo que son estas cosas de los rumores, pero así lo cuentan.
> 
> El rumor no circula entre el gran público pero sí entre profesionales y está siendol muy comentado en el mundo Hedge Funds.
> 
> ...




Ya se que el Bear Stearns esta muy tocado, en bolsa y en management pero vamos que su valor es indeterminado...como narices les va a evaluar?

Y otra Credit Suisse, no habia tenido tambien rifirafes con los subprimes? con que dinero va a comprar a Bear Stearns, con acciones? se les hundirian las propias, pero bien hundidas.

Vamos que este rumor no me lo creo...hasta que lo vea jejeje

El DJ no esta subiendo por ningun rumor, es inyeccion de liquidez a traves de caja de la reserva o PPT. Que era un rumor hasta hace un tiempo pero ya la penya esta muy quemada y es obvio.


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez Guerra (23 Ene 2008)

nam dijo:


> Ya se que el Bear Stearns esta muy tocado, en bolsa y en management pero vamos que su valor es indeterminado...como narices les va a evaluar?
> 
> Y otra Credit Suisse, no habia tenido tambien rifirafes con los subprimes? con que dinero va a comprar a Bear Stearns, con acciones? se les hundirian las propias, pero bien hundidas.
> 
> ...




Ah!...inyección....; como en "Uropa"....??? :


----------



## Silent Weapon (23 Ene 2008)

Habrán recibido una llamada nocturna del Trichet amenazando:



> "Tú bajas tipos, yo mantengo. Si quieres salir de la crisis y que compremos tus productos los europeos y tiremos de tu carro, ya puedes hacer lo que querais, pero mañana las bolsas europeas deben amanecer en verde" -Trichet dixit-



pero como dicen nam... ¿tendrán suficiente fuelle para mantener la bolsa en buenas posiciones?

la respuesta en sus pantallas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ene 2008)

Arriba los americanos....!!!!!

DOW +1,04%


----------



## nam (23 Ene 2008)

Silent Weapon dijo:


> Habrán recibido una llamada nocturna del Trichet amenazando:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que si...
Lastima que no pueda ver quien esta realmente comprando, me huele a que los bancos estan interviniendo por encargo de la Reserva.

Pero en fin...

Por cierto malas noticias son buenas noticias, como siempre...



> Housing prices to free fall in 2008 - Merrill
> According to a Merrill Lynch report, home prices will drop 15 percent this year, and declines will continue in 2009.



http://money.cnn.com/2008/01/23/real_estate/merrill_forecast/index.htm?postversion=2008012313


----------



## Burbujeando (23 Ene 2008)

Al IBEX, por lo que se ve, en breve VAMOS A DEJAR DE VERLO.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ene 2008)

*Al ataqueeeeeerrrrrrrrrr*

DOW +2,19%
NASDAQ +1,06%
S&P +1,98%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ene 2008)

*Mañana subidón...... en Uropa*

DOW +2,52%
NASDAQ +1,05%
S&P +2,16%


----------



## El_Presi (23 Ene 2008)

aquí huele a gato muerto


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (23 Ene 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> aquí huele a gato muerto



Si,si pero mientras el gato rebota hay gente que se esta forrando, ya me diras mañana despues de un -5% del ibex y un mas que probable +3% del DJ.


----------



## nam (23 Ene 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> aquí huele a gato muerto



Nooooo, que va!

Futuros a ahora mismo

Jan 23 4:30pm † Change %Change Level 

Dow -233.00 -1.95% 11,718.00 
NASDAQ 0.00 0.00% 1,732.50 
S&P 0.00 0.00% 1,271.40 



En cuanto cierran el chiringuito los del PPT vuelve a bajar...


----------



## Marlo (23 Ene 2008)

Burbujeando dijo:


> Al IBEX, por lo que se ve, en breve VAMOS A DEJAR DE VERLO.



Va a ser el NObex...

juas juas juas...


----------



## Carnivale (23 Ene 2008)

A ver, un visionario que me diga que coño va a pasar mañana en el IBEX.


----------



## bestia (23 Ene 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> A ver, un visionario que me diga que coño va a pasar mañana en el IBEX.



Mañana subidón en el Ibex con los bancos tirando del carro.


----------



## Silent Weapon (23 Ene 2008)

NPI. O sube o baja.

Quizá presionen más al BCE y vuelvan a desplomarse.
O quizá se dan por enterados que nuestro problema es la inflación y se dejen llevar por el optimismo Downiano.

No lo se.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (23 Ene 2008)

eduenca dijo:


> Atención a la que se llevó ING en una burbuja puntocom que no le afectaba gran cosa. Reproducido en la actualidad, que se podría llevar mucha más torta, la cosa quedaría así:



anda yaaaa


vaya triangulo más bonito que está formando como le de por salir para abajo se vana a cagar


----------



## eduenca (24 Ene 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> A ver, un visionario que me diga que coño va a pasar mañana en el IBEX.



Hoy habrá subidas vertiginosas (lo digo totalmente en serio).


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ene 2008)

Yo también creo que se va a salir (por arriba), la gracia será ver como actúa con el 13600 hoy o mañana y ver hoy como abre Wall Street, que no creo que tenga una sesión como la de ayer...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ene 2008)

Creo que nos toca un perrito piloto...

IBEX 35 EN LA APERTURA GANA UN 3,02%

http://www.eleconomista.es/flash/no...el-Ibex-35-gana-un-302-en-la-preapertura.html


----------



## Skizored (24 Ene 2008)

Me ha dicho mi gato que está muerto.

Si tengo que apostar por algo es por una montaña Rusa y se quedará en un +- 1,5. El viernes intentarán un rebote sin demasiado éxito.


El lunes será catastrofico.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ene 2008)

Pues eL rebote se está deshinchando....

IBEX35 +2,06% 09:02H


----------



## ajripa (24 Ene 2008)

El gato está saltando con ganas... +3,71%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ene 2008)

*Vamos k nos vamos....*

IBEX35 +4,62%


----------



## muyuu (24 Ene 2008)

Está cantado que la cosa se estabilizará a niveles del mes pasado... Mad Max tendrá que esperar.


----------



## Kujire (24 Ene 2008)

IBEX como un cohete!

Atentos a Iberdrola...

IBEX LIVE


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ene 2008)

muyuu dijo:


> Está cantado que la cosa se estabilizará a niveles del mes pasado... Mad Max tendrá que esperar.



a 15.500-16.000? pásame lo que fumas porque debe ser muy bueno....


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Ene 2008)

*mi gato me dice:*

mi gato dice temblando: "... en ocasiones..... bebo mosto, digo... veo muertos, pero ellos no lo saben".


----------



## la barquera (24 Ene 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mi gato dice temblando: "... en ocasiones..... bebo mosto, digo... veo muertos, pero ellos no lo saben".




Nacieron muertos y, además, no quisieron enterarse.


----------



## Pepius (24 Ene 2008)

+4'44

Se ve que hay mucho "cuatrero" tratando de sacar tajada...


----------



## comparto-piso (24 Ene 2008)

pues sobrepaso el +5%

yo creo que ya esta bien. comprar con un indice subiendo el 5% es una locura porque la posibilidad de que ese dia suba mas es muchisimo menor a que modere sus ganancias. La gente deberia aprovechar este rebote para salirse definitivamente.


----------



## comparto-piso (24 Ene 2008)

ademas los futuros americanos estan planos tirando al negativo asi que a poco que empeoren la subida se quedaria a la mitad. Y luego tiene que cerrar el gap de la apertura.


----------



## Aitor Menta (24 Ene 2008)

comparto-piso dijo:


> pues sobrepaso el +5%
> 
> yo creo que ya esta bien. comprar con un indice subiendo el 5% es una locura porque la posibilidad de que ese dia suba mas es muchisimo menor a que modere sus ganancias. La gente deberia aprovechar este rebote para salirse definitivamente.



¿Hacemos apuestas sobre si hoy acaba bajando?


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (24 Ene 2008)

¿No van a comentar nada uds. de los volúmenes?

¿La subida se sustenta en altos volúmenes o no?

¿Qué significado tiene eso?


----------



## ravalero1 (24 Ene 2008)

Desde la más absoluta ignorancia.

¿Puede ser que muchos estén jugando a sacar un poco de beneficio aprovechando las bajadas de estos días y que, a final de día vuelvan a vender para evitar las probables caídas de los siguientes días?

Un saludo


----------



## VivaLasVegas (24 Ene 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mi gato dice temblando: "... en ocasiones..... bebo mosto, digo... veo muertos, pero ellos no lo saben".



Yo, en ocasiones, veo vascos...te lo juro.


----------



## muyuu (24 Ene 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> a 15.500-16.000? pásame lo que fumas porque debe ser muy bueno....



No creo, pero cerca de los 15000 sí lo veo. Comparado con lo que tenemos ahora está más cerca del mes pasado. Como poco 14500. Que tarde un poco más o un poco menos, vale, pero no se va a quedar en 12k-13k por mucho tiempo. Buen momento para comprar, porque la gente ha sobrerreaccionado parecido a como sobrerreaccionaron el 11S.


----------



## comparto-piso (24 Ene 2008)

pues parece que el volumen es bastante alto pero no lo que deberia ser para una subida que ahora mismo es del +5.69% !!!!


----------



## David_ (24 Ene 2008)

muyuu dijo:


> No creo, pero cerca de los 15000 sí lo veo. Comparado con lo que tenemos ahora está más cerca del mes pasado. Como poco 14500. Que tarde un poco más o un poco menos, vale, pero no se va a quedar en 12k-13k por mucho tiempo. Buen momento para comprar, porque la gente ha sobrerreaccionado parecido a como sobrerreaccionaron el 11S.



Yo no lo veo así, esto no es una espantada es un crisis real motivada por el hundimiento de toda la economía de mentira tipo "mi pisito vale 100 kilos".


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ene 2008)

muyuu dijo:


> No creo, pero cerca de los 15000 sí lo veo. Comparado con lo que tenemos ahora está más cerca del mes pasado. Como poco 14500. Que tarde un poco más o un poco menos, vale, pero no se va a quedar en 12k-13k por mucho tiempo. Buen momento para comprar, porque la gente ha sobrerreaccionado parecido a como sobrerreaccionaron el 11S.



Llegará al 13500-13600 eso casi te lo aseguro, pero de ahí para abajo cagando leches.... una tendencia de 5 años no se traspasa cada día... estamos en un momento muy alcista a corto plazo, pero bajista a medio y largo plazo...


----------



## David_ (24 Ene 2008)

En cuanto abrá Wall Street que lo hará a la baja, el IBEX bajará cagando leches,  YO APUESTO A QUE CIERRA EN ROJO.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ene 2008)

Por cierto, ha olido los 13000 y lo ha tirado. Primer round no ha podido, veremos el segundo...


----------



## Skizored (24 Ene 2008)

La situación actual dicta prudencia, por lo que la subida de hoy y visto el volumen parece una subida forzada para que se puedan desprender de papeles mas de cuatro enganchados. Antes de las 12 vendrá la caida y siendo muy arriesgado en mi previsión dudo que llegue a los 13100, pronto empezara una montaña rusa y "tonto el ultimo"


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (24 Ene 2008)

IBEX 35 12875,40 +4,37 10:30


----------



## Depeche (24 Ene 2008)

*seguimiento del ibex*

Yo dudo que supere el 12.957 hoy,creo que ya se han visto los máximos del rebote,a partir de aquí volverá a bajar,yo apuesto por un cierre en torno a los 12.600 puntos, y durante los próximos dias seguiremos viendo bajadas,mi objetivo a corto plazo para el ibex está en 10.660 puntos.


----------



## pisus_magnificus (24 Ene 2008)

Ahora mismo fluctua entre los 12000 (arriba o abajo) donde hay un soporte y los 13000 (arriba o abajo) donde hay una resistencia. Situación incierta.

Si rompe el soporte hacia abajo podría irse hasta los 10700 (+ o -). Si rompe la resistencia hacia arriba podría ir hasta los 13600 (+ o -), donde habría otra resistencia.

Son días de montaña rusa .

Saludos.


----------



## bestia (24 Ene 2008)

bestia dijo:


> Mañana subidón en el Ibex con los bancos tirando del carro.




De momento las cervezas me las llevo yo, a ver como acaba la cosa...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ene 2008)

Segundo round...

IBEX35 +5,45% 12.922ptos


----------



## valmont (24 Ene 2008)

El dolar está subiendo, ahora está en 1,4614 fijo que en brebe sepuera los 1,5 y entonces haber que hace la fed cuando la infación supere el 5%.


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (24 Ene 2008)

+4.36 12873 puntejos


----------



## Pepe_hipotecado (24 Ene 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Segundo round...
> 
> IBEX35 +5,45% 12.922ptos



Chicos, sinceramente pienso que ojalá la bolsa se recuperara... a ver si todos los capullos que machacan al BCE por no bajar los tipos se han de comer con patatas sus palabras. Pensad que la mayor razón para presionar por una bajada era un descalabro del sistema financiero. Si eso no pasa, no hay excusa, y lo mismo Trichet se plantea hasta subir un cuartillo.
Vale que tengo hipoteca, pero tengo pasta ahorrada y no me sale de las narices que de repente no valga nada para salvar a cuatro especuladores de tercera


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ene 2008)

Segundo round tumbado... 12.874puntos +5,06%


----------



## Staring at the Sun (24 Ene 2008)

Pepe_hipotecado dijo:


> Chicos, sinceramente pienso que ojalá la bolsa se recuperara... a ver si todos los capullos que machacan al BCE por no bajar los tipos se han de comer con patatas sus palabras. Pensad que la mayor razón para presionar por una bajada era un descalabro del sistema financiero. Si eso no pasa, no hay excusa, y lo mismo Trichet se plantea hasta subir un cuartillo.
> Vale que tengo hipoteca, pero tengo pasta ahorrada y no me sale de las narices que de repente no valga nada para salvar a cuatro especuladores de tercera



Ya me gustaría a mí, ya, pero aquí huele a gato, tigre y león muerto panza arriba y subiendo.


----------



## ORION (24 Ene 2008)

del foro bursátil en el economista




> escenarios para hoy:
> 
> 1-.típico del IBEX sería comenzar rebotando un +2% y luego irse desinflando hasta un -2% en la medida que al otro lado del atlántico no se obtengan buenos datos, etc. este sería el típico caso de la INMADUREZ DEL MERCADO ESPAÑOL: ES DECIR, TALANTE PERO IGNORANTE
> 
> ...



http://www.eleconomista.es/foros/vi...ex&sid=cdf3272478a6abf45ef4c7a4f08ec717#41260


----------



## David_ (24 Ene 2008)

Como me jode que suba el PUTO IBEX.:


----------



## valmont (24 Ene 2008)

David_ dijo:


> Como me jode que suba el PUTO IBEX.:



no te apures hombre, siempre te puedes entretener viendo como se hunde el dolar... ahora mismo está en 1,468 y subiendo.

http://www.finanzas.com/cotizacion/default.asp?idm=2&idp=0&idet=0&Id=434&v=9


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez Guerra (24 Ene 2008)

*Societe Generale Uncovers Massive Fraud*
By EMMA VANDORE, Associated Press Writer



Thursday, January 24, 2008


(01-24) 03:58 PST PARIS, France (AP) -- 


French bank Societe Generale said Thursday it has uncovered a $7.14 billion fraud — one of history's biggest — by a single futures trader who orchestrated a series of bogus transactions.


The fraud destabilized a major bank already exposed to the subprime crisis. France's second largest bank by market value said it must seek 5.5 billion euros ($8.02 billion) in new capital, and the chief executive offered to resign.


Trading in Societe Generale's shares, which have lost nearly half their value over the past six months, has been suspended.


The bank said it detected the fraud at its French markets division the weekend of Jan. 19-20. In a statement announcing the discovery, it called the fraud "exceptional in its size and nature."


A bank official said the trader "acted alone."


It said a trader at the futures desk had misled investors in 2007 and 2008 through a "scheme of elaborate fictitious transactions."


The trader, who was not named, used his knowledge of the group's security systems to conceal fraudulent positions, a SocGen statement said. An analysis confirmed the "exceptional nature" of the fraud, the bank said.


The trader confessed to the fraud, the bank said, and was being dismissed. His supervisors were to leave the group. Chief Executive Daniel Bouton offered his resignation but it was rejected by the board.


The trader at SocGen was responsible for basic futures hedging on European equity market indices, the company said, making bets on how the markets would perform at a future date.


Futures trading began with selling commodities like sugar or oil to be delivered at a specified date. The practice has expanded enormously in recent years to include extremely complex financial instruments, but the company statement said the trader was involved in the more basic forms of hedging.


If confirmed, the fraud would far outstrip the Nick Leeson trading scandal in 1995 that bankrupted British bank Barings. Barings collapsed after Leeson, the bank's Singapore general manager of futures trading, lost 860 million pounds — then worth $1.38 billion — on Asian futures markets, wiping out the bank's cash reserves. The company had been in business for more than 230 years.


The Bank of Credit and Commerce International failed after a 1991 scandal that led to claims by depositors and creditors exceeding $10 billion at the time.


Gilles Glicenstein, president of asset management at rival French bank BNP Paris — France's largest — said, "It shows that we are in a very troubled period for banks, and I think that it's in such troubled periods that difficult things happen."


"This is not good news for Societe Generale, but also for banks in general. It can create doubt, but at the same time in this period, we are making efforts to be transparent in order to give confidence back," he said at the World Economic Forum in Davos, Switzerland.


Axel Pierron, senior analyst at Celent, an international financial research and consulting firm, was stunned that a trader could be involved in such a massive fraud 13 years after the Barings Bank collapse.


"The situation reveals that banks, despite the implementation of sophisticated risk management solutions, are still under the threat that an employee with a good understanding of the risk management processes can getting round them to hide his losses," he said.


At Societe Generale, the fraud announcement came on the back of subprime-related difficulties. Subprime writedowns linked to the crisis in financial markets amounted to 2.05 billion euros ($2.99 billion), Societe Generale said.


The Paris-based bank said that with the fraud and writedowns, it expects net profit of 600 million euros to 800 million euros ($874 million to $1.16 billion) for all of 2007.


The Bank of France said it was immediately informed of the fraud and was investigating. The French market regulator said it had no comment. France's Banking Federation also declined to comment.


Shares of SocGen were suspended after falling 4.1 percent to 79.08 euros ($115.25) Wednesday. Full-year results will be announced Feb. 21.


___


AP Business Writer Matt Moore in Davos, Switzerland, contributed to this report.



http://www.sfgate.com/***-bin/article*****?f=/n/a/2008/01/24/financial/f004132S17.DTL


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez Guerra (24 Ene 2008)

*Societe Generale Uncovers Massive Fraud*
By EMMA VANDORE, Associated Press Writer



Thursday, January 24, 2008


(01-24) 03:58 PST PARIS, France (AP) -- 


French bank Societe Generale said Thursday it has uncovered a $7.14 billion fraud — one of history's biggest — by a single futures trader who orchestrated a series of bogus transactions.


The fraud destabilized a major bank already exposed to the subprime crisis. France's second largest bank by market value said it must seek 5.5 billion euros ($8.02 billion) in new capital, and the chief executive offered to resign.


Trading in Societe Generale's shares, which have lost nearly half their value over the past six months, has been suspended.


The bank said it detected the fraud at its French markets division the weekend of Jan. 19-20. In a statement announcing the discovery, it called the fraud "exceptional in its size and nature."


A bank official said the trader "acted alone."


It said a trader at the futures desk had misled investors in 2007 and 2008 through a "scheme of elaborate fictitious transactions."


The trader, who was not named, used his knowledge of the group's security systems to conceal fraudulent positions, a SocGen statement said. An analysis confirmed the "exceptional nature" of the fraud, the bank said.


The trader confessed to the fraud, the bank said, and was being dismissed. His supervisors were to leave the group. Chief Executive Daniel Bouton offered his resignation but it was rejected by the board.


The trader at SocGen was responsible for basic futures hedging on European equity market indices, the company said, making bets on how the markets would perform at a future date.


Futures trading began with selling commodities like sugar or oil to be delivered at a specified date. The practice has expanded enormously in recent years to include extremely complex financial instruments, but the company statement said the trader was involved in the more basic forms of hedging.


If confirmed, the fraud would far outstrip the Nick Leeson trading scandal in 1995 that bankrupted British bank Barings. Barings collapsed after Leeson, the bank's Singapore general manager of futures trading, lost 860 million pounds — then worth $1.38 billion — on Asian futures markets, wiping out the bank's cash reserves. The company had been in business for more than 230 years.


The Bank of Credit and Commerce International failed after a 1991 scandal that led to claims by depositors and creditors exceeding $10 billion at the time.


Gilles Glicenstein, president of asset management at rival French bank BNP Paris — France's largest — said, "It shows that we are in a very troubled period for banks, and I think that it's in such troubled periods that difficult things happen."


"This is not good news for Societe Generale, but also for banks in general. It can create doubt, but at the same time in this period, we are making efforts to be transparent in order to give confidence back," he said at the World Economic Forum in Davos, Switzerland.


Axel Pierron, senior analyst at Celent, an international financial research and consulting firm, was stunned that a trader could be involved in such a massive fraud 13 years after the Barings Bank collapse.


"The situation reveals that banks, despite the implementation of sophisticated risk management solutions, are still under the threat that an employee with a good understanding of the risk management processes can getting round them to hide his losses," he said.


At Societe Generale, the fraud announcement came on the back of subprime-related difficulties. Subprime writedowns linked to the crisis in financial markets amounted to 2.05 billion euros ($2.99 billion), Societe Generale said.


The Paris-based bank said that with the fraud and writedowns, it expects net profit of 600 million euros to 800 million euros ($874 million to $1.16 billion) for all of 2007.


The Bank of France said it was immediately informed of the fraud and was investigating. The French market regulator said it had no comment. France's Banking Federation also declined to comment.


Shares of SocGen were suspended after falling 4.1 percent to 79.08 euros ($115.25) Wednesday. Full-year results will be announced Feb. 21.


___


AP Business Writer Matt Moore in Davos, Switzerland, contributed to this report.



http://www.sfgate.com/***-bin/article*****?f=/n/a/2008/01/24/financial/f004132S17.DTL


----------



## sabueXo (24 Ene 2008)

*Para la vida cotidiana de una persona sin piso*

Para la vida cotidiana de una persona sin piso, ¿es mejor que suba o que baje el IBEX?

¿Ayudará esto a que bajen los pisos?, si bajan los pisos pero la comida sube, ¿sale rentable?

Por otra parte, tengo metido dinero en dólares, ¿ayuda esto a que el dolar se haga más fuerte?

¡Soy un mar de dudas oye!


----------



## arrhenius (24 Ene 2008)

sabueXo dijo:


> Para la vida cotidiana de una persona sin piso, ¿es mejor que suba o que baje el IBEX?
> 
> ¿Ayudará esto a que bajen los pisos?, si bajan los pisos pero la comida sube, ¿sale rentable?
> 
> ...



Mi mas sincero pesame por tus dolares 


Yo soy de la opinion de que es mejor que la bolsa vaya bien para evitar tentaciones de invertir en ladrillo, pero como no me atrevo a apostarme mis ahorros en la bolsa, cuando esta cae, me resulta divertido (me resulta gracioso mas que nada por que no la entiendo, me encantan las explicaciones de los expertos a posteriori de por qué ha bajado)


----------



## Nailju (24 Ene 2008)

Yo ya tengo claro de qué va esto de la bolsa:

1-Un día baja muchísimo , va a ser el hundimiento del Titanic, chicos saltad del barco...socorrro.
2- Al día siguiente aquí no ha pasado nada, y a recuperarse.

Vamos, un cachondeo.


----------



## dillei (24 Ene 2008)

David_ dijo:


> Como me jode que suba el PUTO IBEX.:



Por mucho que tenga un rebotito, la caida es espeluznante...


----------



## bestia (24 Ene 2008)

David_ dijo:


> Como me jode que suba el PUTO IBEX.:



¿Te has parado a pensar que algunos burbujistas metemos nuestros ahorros en bolsa en vez de hacerlo en tochos?.
El sector inmobiliario está sufriendo el pinchazo de la burbuja y eso no hay quien lo pare, pero de ahí a desear que pare el crecimiento económico hay un trecho. Algunos burbujistas deseais el colapso de la economia para ver como bajan los precios de la vivienda, pero eso puede llevarnos a preocuparnos por comprar algo que llevarnos a la boca,...y eso tampoco es.
En mi caso, estoy de alquiler, me ha tocado una vivienda de protección oficial a la cual voy renunciar porque pienso que el precio de la vivienda va a caer empicado de aquí al 2012 (por lo menos) y no por eso deseo que el pais se vaya a la mierda. Que conste que este comentario no lo hago porque esté encabronado, pues me considero "day trader" y me saco mis 3000€ mensuales en bolsa que no pienso invertir en ladrillos, por supuesto...


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (24 Ene 2008)

*Gracias Orion.*

Yo pensaba que estaba subiendo y se iba para arriba, pero gracias a tu aportación me percato de mi error. O sea, estamos viviendo la peor de las opciones:



> escenarios para hoy:
> 
> 1-.típico del IBEX sería comenzar rebotando un +2% y luego irse desinflando hasta un -2% en la medida que al otro lado del atlántico no se obtengan buenos datos, etc. este sería el típico caso de la INMADUREZ DEL MERCADO ESPAÑOL: ES DECIR, TALANTE PERO IGNORANTE
> 
> ...



:


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez Guerra (24 Ene 2008)

Y aquí atamos los perros con longanizas 

La crisis entre los bancos y demás entidades financieras europeas es de alivio, pero aquí dice el banco de España que no hay problema y todo está estupendo. Sería interesante que algún funcionario del banco de España se vistiera de lagarterana y se fuera a decir a algunos sucursales perdidas por ahí, de bancos pequeños y sobre todo de determinadas cajas, que tiene un buen pico de dinero y que cuanto le dan por él a plazo fijo.

El funcionario se llevaría la sorpresa de que en alguna entidad, le dirían que le dan el euribor más varios puntos por encima y encima a un año, como poco a 6 meses, pero ese varios es varios nada de un puntito o dos...y entonces al funcionario le asaltaría la duda de como puede ser que dos y dos sean cinco...o más bien, crisis de liquidez-nopuedotitulizar-lacarterapropiadelaentidadestápillasda enaccionesladrillo sumado a 2+2 dan 5 o incluso 7. 

Inquietante.

Vaya por delante que mi banco me ha dicho que me da el 4% y punto. Ahí que no vaya la lagarterana...

La foto es de un traje típico de lagarterana, para ambientar al funcionario



http://www.serenitymarkets.com/seccion_comentarios.asp?sec=9


----------



## Silent Weapon (24 Ene 2008)

*Las familias españolas han perdido casi 11.000 millones en tres días de crash*



> Las familias españoles han perdido alrededor de 11.000 millones de euros en tres días de crash bursátil, aunque *la sangría podría haber sido mayor, de unos 15.000 millones de euros, de no ser por la espectacular recuperación del 5% que están registrando hoy. Por otro lado, según el Instituto de empresa, el 60% del valor creado en el Ibex 35 durante el cuatrienio 2003-07 se ha perdido en las tres primeras semanas de 2008. *
> 
> Con el dato de la capitalización del Ibex de hoy, de 432.000 millones de euros, las pérdidas en general del selectivo español desde el lunes negro hasta el cierre de ayer ascendió a casi 60.000 millones respecto a los 471.000 millones a los que cerró el pasado viernes. Teniendo en cuenta el rebote de hoy el menoscabo es de unos 40.000 millones
> 
> ...



http://www.invertia.com/noticias/noticia.asp?idNoticia=1889060


----------



## Inflaktor (24 Ene 2008)

Silent Weapon dijo:


> *Las familias españolas han perdido casi 11.000 millones en tres días de crash*
> http://www.invertia.com/noticias/noticia.asp?idNoticia=1889060



En realidad, es un dinero que nunca tuvieron...

La burbuja de la bolsa en España es igual o peor que la inmobiliaria


----------



## David_ (24 Ene 2008)

Por Dios!! Que abra ya el Dow Jones y que sea en rojo a ver si esto empieza a hacer aguas otra vez...!!!


----------



## Mocito Feliz (24 Ene 2008)

David_ dijo:


> Por Dios!! Que abra ya el Dow Jones y que sea en rojo a ver si esto empieza a hacer aguas otra vez...!!!




pobre iluso


----------



## sabueXo (24 Ene 2008)

Vuelvo a poner lo de antes para ver si hay más opiniones y alguien que me pueda aclarar algo el tema:
_
Para la vida cotidiana de una persona sin piso, ¿es mejor que suba o que baje el IBEX?

¿Ayudará esto a que bajen los pisos?, si bajan los pisos pero la comida sube, ¿sale rentable?

Por otra parte, tengo metido dinero en dólares, ¿ayuda esto a que el dolar se haga más fuerte?

¡Soy un mar de dudas oye!_

Los € a $ los cambié a 1,46389. No creo que el dolar baje mucho más, seria demasiado malo para las empresas europeas, creo.... :o


----------



## Mocito Feliz (24 Ene 2008)

Inflaktor dijo:


> En realidad, es un dinero que nunca tuvieron...
> 
> La burbuja de la bolsa en España es igual o peor que la inmobiliaria



Claro, claro, ahora te atiendo.


----------



## Inflaktor (24 Ene 2008)

sabueXo dijo:


> Vuelvo a poner lo de antes para ver si hay más opiniones y alguien que me pueda aclarar algo el tema:
> _
> Para la vida cotidiana de una persona sin piso, ¿es mejor que suba o que baje el IBEX?
> 
> ...



Para la vida cotidiana de una persona normal sin piso y sin inversiones especulativas, lo mejor es que el precio de las cosas (incluso de la bolsa) se ajuste a su valor real, pues éso supone una estabilidad económica y por lo tanto, una estabilidad en el mundo empresarial y laboral, es decir, tranquilidad.


----------



## Inflaktor (24 Ene 2008)

Mocito Feliz dijo:


> Claro, claro, ahora te atiendo.



Si yo compro por 3 y luego se supone que vale 10 y más tarde se supone que vale 5, ¿He perdido 5 o he ganado 2?


----------



## Mocito Feliz (24 Ene 2008)

Inflaktor dijo:


> Si yo compro por 3 y luego se supone que vale 10 y más tarde se supone que vale 5, ¿He perdido 5 o he ganado 2?



Si ya empezamos confundiendo valor y precio ...


----------



## josemazgz (24 Ene 2008)

Inflaktor dijo:


> Si yo compro por 3 y luego se supone que vale 10 y más tarde se supone que vale 5, ¿He perdido 5 o he ganado 2?



Yo no tengo NPI de bolsa, pero me imagino que has ganado y perdido cero, más que nada porque no has vendido.


----------



## josemazgz (24 Ene 2008)

Inflaktor dijo:


> Si yo compro por 3 y luego se supone que vale 10 y más tarde se supone que vale 5, ¿He perdido 5 o he ganado 2?



Yo no tengo NPI de bolsa, pero me imagino que has ganado y perdido cero, más que nada porque no has vendido.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ene 2008)

DOW -0,05% comienza planito, planito....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ene 2008)

Me he ido un rato y veo que ha intentado 6 veces el 13000 y no ha podido... a eso le llamo yo resistencia....


----------



## Blackout (24 Ene 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me he ido un rato y veo que ha intentado 6 veces el 13000 y no ha podido... a eso le llamo yo resistencia....



Venga chicos animaros que nos salimos, la crisis ya ha pasado y a partir de ahora todo van a ser ganancias...


----------



## muyuu (24 Ene 2008)

josemazgz dijo:


> Yo no tengo NPI de bolsa, pero me imagino que has ganado y perdido cero, más que nada porque no has vendido.



Justamente. Y en caso de ganar, luego hay que calcular los impuestos y las comisiones.

De todas formas, comprar hace unos dos o tres años a mi me está saliendo bastante rentable por los dividendos, y salvo que pete mucho más todavía, todo parece indicar que al vender habré sacado bastante más que lo que me hubiera dado ING o Patagón o cualquier banco.

También hay gente que vive de ir al casino.


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (24 Ene 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> DOW -0,05% comienza planito, planito....



Como se ponga en verde hoy vamos a ver el salto del gato muerto ya lo veréis


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ene 2008)

Arriba wall street..

DOW +0,43%
NASDAQ +1,23%
S&P +0,69%

el IBEX sigue tentando los 13000... ahora 12940puntos...


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez Guerra (24 Ene 2008)

Oda al gatito muerto:

Si yo fuese pepito...
pedia un crédito gordo,
y lo invertía en constructoras,
con dos huevos,
y un palito....


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (24 Ene 2008)

Carlos Gonzalez Guerra dijo:


> Oda al gatito muerto:
> 
> Si yo fuese pepito...
> pedia un crédito gordo,
> ...



no te sabes ese de, con los dedos de las manos y los dedos de los pies, el palo y los cojones todos suman 23.

Oda a los pepitos.


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez Guerra (24 Ene 2008)

demadridatuhipoteca dijo:


> no te sabes ese de, con los dedos de las manos y los dedos de los pies, el palo y los cojones todos suman 23.
> 
> Oda a los pepitos.



Pero el 23, fue a ayer....no....?? :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ene 2008)

Vaya ritmo ha puesto el dow... la caida va a ser desde más alto:

DOW +0,75%
NASDAQ +1,76%
S&P +0,83%


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (24 Ene 2008)

el ibex en los 12960 se cae, ahora parece que ha retrocedido un poco.


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Ene 2008)

A ver si ahoro puedo postear, que mal va el server... :

Me hace gracia el ibex35 intentando seguir los sube/baja del dow, sino fuera patetico es para reirse...


----------



## nam (24 Ene 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> A ver si ahoro puedo postear, que mal va el server... :
> 
> Me hace gracia el ibex35 intentando seguir los sube/baja del dow, sino fuera patetico es para reirse...



Lo que es patetico es ver al DJ que si arriba que si abajo, hasta las dos cuando la reserva abre sus puertas...estan creando inflacion a traves de cortes de tipos y financiacion de la liquidez de los bancos.
Y luego dicen que estan a favor del libre mercado...y una m!!!!:


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (24 Ene 2008)

Acaba de superar los 13.000 puntos, gana un 5,50%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ene 2008)

IBEX 35 +6,40% DESPUÉS DE 8 INTENTOS PARECE QUE SUPERA EL 13000


----------



## Facundo (24 Ene 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> IBEX 35 +6,40% DESPUÉS DE 8 INTENTOS PARECE QUE SUPERA EL 13000




Quién metería la pasta en el último momento? :


----------



## muyuu (24 Ene 2008)

Facundo dijo:


> Quién metería la pasta en el último momento? :



Tal como está la cosa, yo lo hubiera hecho si no tuviera ya otros destinos para mis ahorros.


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (24 Ene 2008)

Jue se ha anotado casi un 6 por ciento, el subidón final ha sido de órdago.


----------



## Rocket (24 Ene 2008)

*Adivina adivinanza*

Pues adivinad cual es el unico valor que no termino en verde

COLONIAL, como no... es que ni en los mejores dias... 
INMOBILIARIA COLONIAL 1,45 0,00%


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (24 Ene 2008)

Joder Iberdrola se apunta casi un 17 por ciento¡¡


----------



## h3ck (24 Ene 2008)

Y yo que iba a comprar ayer a 8,10... :_( Por el dividendo salía rentable mantenerlas a largo plazo(5% TAE aprox.).

Pos na, yo tonto de mí no compré. Aunque bueno, tampoco he perdido nada


----------



## El_Presi (24 Ene 2008)

Lo peor ha pasado ya


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (24 Ene 2008)

al final un 6,25% por encima de los 13.100


----------



## Pepius (24 Ene 2008)

¡Joder con el IBEX, menuda empalmada se ha marcado hoy! :

Venga, los que sabéis, pronósticos pa mañana:

¿Caída lógica de gato atropellao?

¿Mantenimiento dudoso?

¿Subidón, subidón, el IBEX va p'arriba?

Mójense, que yo de estas cosas no entiendo, así que poco íba a opinar (Esta semana ha sido cuando he aprendido lo del gato muerto... )


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (24 Ene 2008)

Pepius dijo:


> ¡Joder con el IBEX, menuda empalmada se ha marcado hoy! :
> 
> Venga, los que sabéis, pronósticos pa mañana:
> 
> ...



yo había vaticinado hoy el salto del gato muerto, para mañana tenemos la fritura del pollo amarillo, yo creo que recogida de ganancias medio punto arriba medio abajo...


----------



## charliness (24 Ene 2008)

Menudo pelotazo, toma rebote.

¿Será esto el comienzo del MFBH (Mayor Festín Bursátil de la Historia)?

¿Rebota, rebota, y en tu culo explota?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ene 2008)

Mañana puede hacer lo que le de la gana... en principio tendria que bajar (recogida de beneficios) pero si sube, mientras no pase el 13600 nastis de plastis, lo he dicho en un post esta mañana... a corto plazo es super-alcista a medio y largo plazo es bajista... 

Me voy a mojar, yo creo que veremos antes los 11500 que los 14000. Ahí queda eso...


----------



## Facundo (24 Ene 2008)

Mañana se merendarán a todos los incautos que se metieron en este falso fondo.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (24 Ene 2008)

demadridatuhipoteca dijo:


> yo había vaticinado hoy *el salto del gato muerto*, para mañana tenemos la *fritura del pollo amarillo*, yo creo que recogida de ganancias medio punto arriba medio abajo...



Yo también me mojo...para mañana toca "ensartar", los trocitos de carne para hacer una de "pinchos morunos"...








El *-2%*, además siendo viernes esta servido...y a recoger beneficios, que puede pasar "algo" el finde, y pilla a los espabilados, fuera de juego.


----------



## Pepius (25 Ene 2008)

Bueno, de momento se impone el verde, aunque no pasa del 1 y pico...
+1'03% actualmente según ecobolsa

Al final va a ser verdad que los burbujistas somos unos envidiosos de mierda que solo queremos que se vaya todo al carajo, porque hoy este hilo está de lo más tranquilo...


----------



## DeCafeina (25 Ene 2008)

*Sigue subiendo*

Sigue subiendo aunque ahora parece que algo menos, marcando el mínimo intradiario en:

13.169,90 0,48%

http://www.invertia.com/mercados/acciones/default.asp?idtel=IB011IBEX35&orden=1b&om=


----------



## Kujire (25 Ene 2008)

*According to the plan...*

Como buenas personas que somos, lo que queremos es que todo vaya a mejor. Y en este caso para ir a mejor ha de recuperar su VALOR. NO confundamos PRECIO con VALOR.

.....también en la bolsa


----------



## Kujire (25 Ene 2008)

*bueno bueno*

empieza a bajar....ha roto soporte de 13.200 chicos


----------



## ipj (25 Ene 2008)

Los ha vuelto a recuperar por unos instantes, pero lo ha vuelto a perder otra vez. A esta hora, 13.183,20	, +0,58


----------



## Rocket (25 Ene 2008)

*Mmmm. interesante...*

Con la noticia de la subida del paro, y que esas cifras del 8,6% son mas de lo esperado, y van en aumento, la cosa se viene abajo de nuevo... ya veras que hoy cerramos en rojo.

Se acabo la fiesta? 
13.196,20 +0,68%


----------



## Silent Weapon (25 Ene 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Con la noticia de la subida del paro, y que esas cifras del 8,6% son mas de lo esperado, y van en aumento, la cosa se viene abajo de nuevo... ya veras que hoy cerramos en rojo.
> 
> Se acabo la fiesta?
> 13.196,20 +0,68%



De las cifras de empleo de Alemania y Francia, ¿sabemos algo?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (25 Ene 2008)

Como aguanta la jodida, yo esperaba un -3% y me voy a comer los mocos. Estan locos estos Romanos!.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ene 2008)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Como aguanta la jodida, yo esperaba un -3% y me voy a comer los mocos. Estan locos estos Romanos!.



Por ahora está siguiendo el guión...


----------



## Inflaktor (25 Ene 2008)

Mocito Feliz dijo:


> Si ya empezamos confundiendo valor y precio ...



¿Que quien confunde que?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ene 2008)

Agarraos que nos vamos pa'rriba...

IBEX35 +1,90% 13.355puntos...

Edito:

IBEX35 +2,32% 13.410puntos


----------



## Inflaktor (25 Ene 2008)

josemazgz dijo:


> Yo no tengo NPI de bolsa, pero me imagino que has ganado y perdido cero, más que nada porque no has vendido.



Ok touche, pero entonces en el 29 tampoco perdió nadie que no hubiese vendido.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (25 Ene 2008)

Yo sigo insistiendo con Astroc que está 18% arriba en este momento.
Sabéis si hay alguna noticia nueva? El gobierno le comprará los pisos a la promotora al precio que pidan?


----------



## TocahuevoS (25 Ene 2008)

Bamos haber, que habeces parece que vivimos en otro mundo. Eso no son más que los picos y fluctuaciones que encontramos en cualquier gráfica. baja un 20, sube un 5, baja otro 20, sube un 5, y así. Que estamos dando crecimientos del 2% tras caídas diarias que llegaron casi al 8%! Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## elfoscuro (25 Ene 2008)

TocahuevoS dijo:


> Bamos haber, que habeces parece que vivimos en otro mundo. Eso no son más que los picos y fluctuaciones que encontramos en cualquier gráfica. baja un 20, sube un 5, baja otro 20, sube un 5, y así. Que estamos dando crecimientos del 2% tras caídas diarias que llegaron casi al 8%! Tiempo al tiempo.



ahins, que dolor de ojos, *VAMOS A VER, que A VECES* supongo que lo habrás puesto en tono irónico pero vamos que para intentar que la gente no se quede con las palabras incorrectas mejor ponerlo bien, .

mi opinión, ahora mismo el dow jones está en alza, creo que bajaron los tipos ¿No es asi?, Bueno, mientras siga subiendo el mercado de futuros en Estados Unidos veremos el Ibex al alza, supongo que tenderá a recuperar los 13.600 enteros y luego pues dependerá mucho de acontecimientos.


----------



## Rocket (25 Ene 2008)

*Cambio de manos...*

Estas subidas y bajas tan vertiginosas nunca vistas antes... no os da la sensacion de que hay una "mano negra" que ha hecho cambiar rapidamente un monton de dinero de manos, y ademas intentar una bajada en los tipos de interes?

Casualidad o manipulacion?


----------



## javso (25 Ene 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Estas subidas y bajas tan vertiginosas nunca vistas antes... no os da la sensacion de que hay una "mano negra" que ha hecho cambiar rapidamente un monton de dinero de manos, y ademas intentar una bajada en los tipos de interes?
> 
> Casualidad o manipulacion?



Pues eso sería tanto como decir que la Bolsa entera es un instrumento en manos de unos pocos poderosos (muy poderosos) para lograr sus intereses. Una cosa es jugar a la Bolsa y otra jugar con ella. Y si eso fuese cierto, significa que después de tantos dimes y diretes, al final el índice se quedaría como estaba antes de esta semana de locura, pero eso sí, con un bajón enorme en el precio del dinero, nada menos que 0,75 de una tacada en USA.

¿Y quién tendría el poder para manejar los hilos de esta forma, el club Bilderberg?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (25 Ene 2008)

No sabemos exactamente que ha pasado, el trader fue descubierto la noche del sabado, el lunes las bolsas asiaticas se desploman, sigue el tsunami en europa, Eua defiende la posicion con anestesia, ¿a dia de hoy el balance es positivo o negativo respecto al viernes de la pasada semana?. ¿Estamos en senda bajista o esto ha sido un susto?, ¡si es un susto, debido a que?.


----------



## muyuu (25 Ene 2008)

+2,84% 
13479,5

Pues más o menos lo que me esperaba. Lo volvemos a mirar el mes que viene


----------



## Disolucion (25 Ene 2008)

a estas horas (15:35) el futuro del ibex esta a uno 150 puntos de completar un pull-back de libro hasta los 13.600 y, ademas, se cierra el hueco del lunes.

La semana proxima va a ser emocionante.

Si la cosa sale pa´bajo espero que se lo hagan suavito, que los dias de mucha volatilidad no me gustan.


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez Guerra (25 Ene 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Estas subidas y bajas tan vertiginosas nunca vistas antes... no os da la sensacion de que hay una "mano negra" que ha hecho cambiar rapidamente un monton de dinero de manos, y ademas intentar una bajada en los tipos de interes?
> 
> Casualidad o manipulacion?




Eso es lo que mucha gente; que aqui alguien ha metido un golpe de timón de cojones; han cambiado el escenario.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ene 2008)

Pues parece ser que el 13500 no le ha gustado nada....

IBEX 35 +1,76% 13337puntos...


----------



## Josefina (25 Ene 2008)

*Datos de empleo en Alemania*

Alguien preguntaba por los datos de empleo en Alemania. Ahí van:

Según la página web de la Consejería Bávara de Trabajo
http://www.stmas.bayern.de/***-bin/pm.pl?PM=0801-003.htm
en Baviera, una de las regiones económicamente más fuertes de Alemania, hay 350.000 personas desempleadas, 96.000 menos que en 2006 (-21.5%).

Y en la página web del Ministerio de Trabajo alemán muestran los siguientes datos: el número de parados en Alemania se sitúa en 3,4 millones de personas (8,1 %). En diciembre de 2007 se registraron 602.000 parados menos que en el mismo período del anyo anterior. 

http://www.bmas.de/coremedia/generator/23054/2008__01__03__arbeitsmarktzahlen.html

También según esta página, en Alemania hay en estos momentos 940.000 puestos de trabajo sin cubrir.

Me censura las letras "c g i" en el link a la Consejería Bávara, no lo entiendo ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ene 2008)

Jodó IBEX35 +1,02% 13240...
Ya no me extrañaría que hoy acabásemos en rojo.... :
Se ha ventilado 300 puntos en una hora...

Edito: A tomar por'culo, los yankees en rojo...
IBEX35 +0,72% y bajando como un avión...


----------



## Nocttus (25 Ene 2008)

Al final ha clavado el técnico, rebote desde los 12 mil a los 13500 y en cuanto lo ha tocado hacia abajo, no creo que baje mucho más y supongo que cerrará plano. El lunes otra vez en caidas y a ver hasta donde llega esta vez, con un poco de suerte vuelve a los 12 mil la semana que viene o incluso puede bajar más si sigue la volatilidad de esta semana.


----------



## Rocket (25 Ene 2008)

*Abajo*

Pues esto se viene abajo rapidamente, perdiendo todo lo que ha ganado hoy. 

NUEVO PANICO!!! 13.144,10 +0,29%


----------



## muyuu (25 Ene 2008)

Bonito picado se está marcando para cerrar. A ver si nos quedamos en 0%


----------



## DeCafeina (25 Ene 2008)

*Al final ni fu ni fa*

Muyuu, guarda a buen recaudo esa bola de cristal. Al cierre

Ibex35 13.129,10 +0,17%

Edito. Me jugó una mala pasada invertia:

Ibex35 13.141,10 +0,26%


----------



## BOFH (25 Ene 2008)

Yo he visto esto de cierre, pero bueno realmente no hay tanta diferencia aunque tendrian que haber cerrado en negativo para empezar bien el lunes 

IBEX 35 13.141,10 +0,26% +34,40 13.106,70 17:38


----------



## TocahuevoS (25 Ene 2008)

elfoscuro dijo:


> ahins, que dolor de ojos, *VAMOS A VER, que A VECES* supongo que lo habrás puesto en tono irónico pero vamos que para intentar que la gente no se quede con las palabras incorrectas mejor ponerlo bien, .
> 
> mi opinión, ahora mismo el dow jones está en alza, creo que bajaron los tipos ¿No es asi?, Bueno, mientras siga subiendo el mercado de futuros en Estados Unidos veremos el Ibex al alza, supongo que tenderá a recuperar los 13.600 enteros y luego pues dependerá mucho de acontecimientos.




Está hecho aposta, efectivamente, he pensado en poner hoygan pero lo he creido excesivo .

Yo creo que se la requetepegará. Y el interbancario vuelve a subir después de las poco agraciadas fluctuaciones del Santander & co.


----------



## El_Presi (25 Ene 2008)

es que hay rumores de que un hedge fund está a punto de palmarla


----------



## Pillao (25 Ene 2008)

Disolucion dijo:


> a estas horas (15:35) el futuro del ibex esta a uno 150 puntos de completar un pull-back de libro hasta los 13.600 y, ademas, se cierra el hueco del lunes.
> 
> La semana proxima va a ser emocionante.
> 
> Si la cosa sale pa´bajo espero que se lo hagan suavito, que los dias de mucha volatilidad no me gustan.




Pero que delicado eres...


----------



## Berebere (25 Ene 2008)

No sólo hay que fijarse en la cotización, hay que tener también en cuenta el volumen, y éste al parecer fue menor en los rebotes que en las caídas. Muchos de los que deshicieron posiciones no han vuelto a entrar.



> Ojo: El volumen es mucho más alto en las caídas que en las recuperaciones
> 
> 25/01/2008 - 17:19 - MADRID, 25 ENE. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Después de comenzar la semana con un fortísimo traspiés podemos decir que, al menos, el fuerte rebote de la parte final de la semana ha servido para “maquillar” casi en su totalidad los descensos del mercado y dejarnos un relativo buen sabor de boca.
> 
> ...


----------



## moncton (25 Ene 2008)

Muy bueno, Aguilera del faro de vigo


----------



## Mr. Guiyotinne (26 Ene 2008)

moncton dijo:


> Muy bueno, Aguilera del faro de vigo



Brutal. Perfecto para irse a dormir con una sonrisa.

Y diez caracteres...


----------



## luisfernando (26 Ene 2008)

El Ibex-35 cierra con una bajada del 3,77%, la peor racha desde el inicio de la crisis

bienn!!!volvemos a las andadas jaja 

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/339606/0/bolsa/semana/ibex/

esperemos que el lunes siga hacia abajo ju ju ju


----------



## BOFH (26 Ene 2008)

Me da que si que bajara:

*DOW JONES * 12.207,17 -1,38% -171,44 12.378,61 25/01
*NASDAQ 100* 1.789,17 -2,07% -37,75 1.826,92 25/01
*S P 500* 1.330,61 -1,59% -21,46 1.352,07 25/01
*NASDAQ COMPOSITE* 2.326,20 -1,47% -34,72 2.360,92 25/01


Ardo de curiosidad


----------



## El_Presi (26 Ene 2008)

BOFH dijo:


> Me da que si que bajara:
> 
> *DOW JONES * 12.207,17 -1,38% -171,44 12.378,61 25/01
> *NASDAQ 100* 1.789,17 -2,07% -37,75 1.826,92 25/01
> ...



antes de que te lo digan los talibanes ortográficos, hardo es ardo


----------



## BOFH (26 Ene 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> antes de que te lo digan los talibanes ortográficos, hardo es ardo



:Argh, mea culpa.

Arigatou gozaimasu. Ahora lo corrijo. A estas horas ya no soy persona. Hacia años que no me pasaba algo parecido... :


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Ene 2008)

Lo dejo subido para mañana, que supongo nos espera una mañana de colgadas de servidor y database error :.

Bolsa asiaticas bajando;
Nikkei -1,4%

Más leña al fuego ...


----------



## nam (28 Ene 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo dejo subido para mañana, que supongo nos espera una mañana de colgadas de servidor y database error :.
> 
> Bolsa asiaticas bajando;
> Nikkei -1,4%
> ...




Puedo volver el dato antes de irme a dormir en unas 3 o 4 horas

por ahora baja 1,76%

En el grafico se ve como esta bajando cosa mala...


----------



## pobracara (28 Ene 2008)




----------



## blackholesun_borrado (28 Ene 2008)

viendo como cerro USA el viernes, ya se adivinaba que la semana iba a ir con muchas curvas


----------



## Tuttle (28 Ene 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> viendo como cerro USA el viernes, ya se adivinaba que la semana iba a ir con muchas curvas



La verdad es que yo las veo bastante planas


----------



## Pillao (28 Ene 2008)

*El Ibex abre con una caida de más del 2%-->*

Madrid 1423.35 7.08 +0.50% 
IBEX35 12873.90 -267.20 -2.03% 
CAC 40 4804.85 -73.27 -1.50% 
FTSE 100 5812.40 -56.60 -0.96% 
DAX 6816.74 -4.33 -0.06%


----------



## BOFH (28 Ene 2008)

Empezamos bajando:

IBEX 35 12.877,60 -2,01% -263,50 13.141,10 9:01


----------



## Rapier (28 Ene 2008)

Veamos como sigue, parece que el día se presenta interesante.


----------



## Skizored (28 Ene 2008)

Parece que esta dibujando un triangulo.


----------



## autoctono (28 Ene 2008)

Valores estrella del momento

INMOBILIARIA COLONIAL sube 1,44 +0,70% +0,01 4.326.446 4,70 0,00% 09:36
SOGECABLE sube 27,68 +0,25% +0,07 1.938.579 26,67 0,00% 09:36


----------



## Kujire (28 Ene 2008)

*Ibex Live!*

Os dejo un link de seguimiento del IBEX

El_Ibex_en _Directo

saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Ene 2008)

IBEX35 -2,5% con dos cojones...


----------



## Skizored (28 Ene 2008)

Para los entendidos:

¿Que os parece este grafico?

Parece un HCH de libro hoy a las 11:25 ¿no?


----------



## muyuu (28 Ene 2008)

Apuesto por una bajada del 2% encabezada por banca e inmobiliarias.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (28 Ene 2008)

Skizored dijo:


> Para los entendidos:
> 
> ¿Que os parece este grafico?
> 
> Parece un HCH de libro hoy a las 11:25 ¿no?



yo creo que no

ya que no creo que existan figuras técnicas en los intradía


Las figuras de análisis técnico son mucho más fiables cuanto más tiempo duren, cuanto más volumen de cotización haya y cuanta más liquidez exista.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Ene 2008)

Skizored dijo:


> Para los entendidos:
> 
> ¿Que os parece este grafico?
> 
> Parece un HCH de libro hoy a las 11:25 ¿no?



Blackholesun tiene razón, aunque esa figura daba una predicción de caida desde la neck-line de +o-100puntos y lo ha clavado. Le ha faltado el pull-back para ser de libro...


----------



## Kujire (29 Ene 2008)

*IBEX en Directo*

Buenas a tod@s

IBEX_en_Directo

perdemos los 13.000? o nos vamos a los 13600?


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Ene 2008)

El bernake no quiere el dow caiga  y si el dow no cae no oasa nada, no hay recesión, no hay inflación, no hay credit crunch ... bolsa subiendo o en lateral hasta la decisión de la FED de nueva bajada tipo basico 0,50% puntos para abajo el viernes, ¿no?.

Creo que estan posponiendo la crisis lo maximo posible, cuando la inflación haga estragos en USA y quiza de rebote en europa.

Hoy en verde a la espera de la epertura de WS


----------



## muyuu (29 Ene 2008)

10:20AM +1.35%

Colonial +5,52%

En el cómputo de ayer y hoy parece que la cosa va recuperando un poco y con menos volatilidad. Abrá que ver lo que dice Trichet.

El €uro sube a casi 1,48$, curioso cuando todo apunta a una bajada de tipos...


----------



## Arte y Cultura (29 Ene 2008)

Como supere el 13600, a más de uno le da un jamacuco....


----------



## Skizored (29 Ene 2008)

Arte y Cultura dijo:


> Como supere el 13600, a más de uno le da un jamacuco....




Si si pero como llege a los 13480 y rebote pa'bajo se lo va a dar a otros


----------



## Amon_Ra (29 Ene 2008)

Arte y Cultura dijo:


> Como supere el 13600, a más de uno le da un jamacuco....



Pues como tropiece y no supere los 13600 y se valla esta vez a los 11000 o los 8500 el jamacuco de la mayoria sera de ordago.

saludos.


----------



## freedani (29 Ene 2008)

Arte y Cultura dijo:


> Como supere el 13600, a más de uno le da un jamacuco....



Nos guste o no la directriz alcista de 5 años está perdida. Ahora sólo queda bajar. La siguiente violación será la de los 12.000, pero todavía falta para ello. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## muyuu (30 Ene 2008)

Ferrovial, ACS y Bankinter tirando de la bolsa... mucho intradías, estos caen en breve.


----------



## Tuttle (30 Ene 2008)

Paski dijo:


> ¿Que pasaria si la FED en contra de lo que opina todo el mundo mantiene los tipos? ¿Se desplomarian las bolsas?



Se van a desplomar igual 

- Si mantiene los tipos jode a los especulatas
- Si baja los tipos se carga la moneda


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (30 Ene 2008)

http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2008/01/30/78_urquijo_terminada_tendencia_alcista_puede.html




> Urquijo da por terminada la tendencia alcista y cree que el Ibex puede caer a 9.400
> 
> Urquijo, bolsa, bajista, tendencia, ciclo, PER
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackout (30 Ene 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> Se van a desplomar igual
> 
> - Si mantiene los tipos jode a los especulatas
> - Si baja los tipos se carga la moneda




El batacazo es inevitable y para ello nada mejor que leer el post de Marc Vidal donde de forma didáctica nos explica como dos mas dos es igual a cuatro:

¿Se imaginan que un día reciben una llamada de su entidad bancaria informándole que debería de actualizar su salgo negativo en su tarjeta de crédito, aun cuando usted tiene claro que su disposición no ha llegado al límite dispuesto? Pronto eso dejará de ser una posibilidad para muchos y se convertirá en un caso real. Voy a detallar las sorpresas que nos depara la crisis financiera y crediticia en el ámbito de la economía domestica. La idea de este post y algunas de las afirmaciones provienen del foro burbuja.info y que, una vez contrastadas y al ajustarse perfectamente a la realidad económica, social y financiera, he adoptado como válidas. Otras fuentes son de un caracter más profesional y provienen de la relación empresarial y docente con entidades de crédito conocidas y agentes educativos en materia económica.

Continua leyendo.

http://www.marcvidal.cat/espanol/2008/01/ejecutar-hipote.html#more
Blog de Marc Vidal. Versión en castellano.: SUBPRIME ESPAÑOL


----------



## muyuu (30 Ene 2008)

Bueno, ya se va desinflando. Apuesto por un +-0.1 para hoy, gracias a IberTrola.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Ene 2008)

Ya tenemos circo .... todas las bolsas europeas en rojo y como minino a -0,6 y nuestro IBEX victorioso con un +0,5.

Si es que somos los mejores ...


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez Guerra (30 Ene 2008)

* Los sellos 

1 Entonces vi que el Cordero abrió uno de los sellos, y oí a uno de los cuatro seres vivientes decir con una voz como de trueno: «¡Ven!» 

2 Miré, y vi un caballo blanco.[aj] El que lo montaba tenía un arco y le fue dada una corona, y salió venciendo y para vencer. 

3 Cuando abrió el segundo sello, oí al segundo ser viviente, que decía: «¡Ven!» 

4 Salió otro caballo, de color rojizo. Al que lo montaba le fue dado poder para quitar la paz de la tierra y hacer que se mataran unos a otros. Y se le dio una espada muy grande.

5 Cuando abrió el tercer sello, oí al tercer ser viviente, que decía: «¡Ven!» 

Miré, y vi un caballo negro. El que lo montaba tenía una balanza en la mano. 

6 Y oí una voz de en medio de los cuatro seres vivientes, que decía: «Dos libras de trigo por un denario y seis libras de cebada por un denario, pero no dañes el aceite ni el vino».

7 Cuando abrió el cuarto sello, oí la voz del cuarto ser viviente que decía: «¡Ven!» 

8 Miré, y vi un caballo amarillo. El que lo montaba tenía por nombre Muerte, y el Hades lo seguía: y les fue dada potestad sobre la cuarta parte de la tierra, para matar con espada, con hambre, con mortandad y con las fieras de la tierra.

9 Cuando abrió el quinto sello, vi debajo del altar las almas de los que habían muerto por causa de la palabra de Dios y del testimonio que tenían. 

10 Clamaban a gran voz, diciendo: «¿Hasta cuándo Señor, santo y verdadero, vas a tardar en juzgar y vengar nuestra sangre de los que habitan sobre la tierra?»

11 Entonces se les dio vestiduras blancas[ap] y se les dijo que descansaran todavía un poco de tiempo, hasta que se completara el número de sus consiervos y sus hermanos que también habían de ser muertos como ellos. 

12 Miré cuando abrió el sexto sello, y hubo un gran terremoto.[aq] El sol se puso negro como tela de luto, la luna entera se volvió toda como sangre.

13 y las estrellas del cielo cayeron sobre la tierra, como la higuera deja caer sus higos cuando es sacudida por un fuerte viento. 

14 El cielo se replegó como un pergamino que se enrolla, y todo monte y toda isla fueron removidos de sus lugares.

15 Los reyes de la tierra, los grandes, los ricos, los capitanes, los poderosos, todo esclavo y todo libre, se escondieron en las cuevas y entre las peñas de los montes.

16 y decían a los montes y a las peñas: «Caed sobre nosotros y escondednos del rostro de aquel que está sentado sobre el trono, y de la ira del Cordero, 

17 porque el gran día de su ira ha llegado y ¿quién podrá sostenerse en pie?»*


----------



## muyuu (30 Ene 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ya tenemos circo .... todas las bolsas europeas en rojo y como minino a -0,6 y nuestro IBEX victorioso con un +0,5.
> 
> Si es que somos los mejores ...



Es que estos que se han reunido (Alemania, Reino Unido, Italia, Francia...) juegan la UEFA y nosotros la Champions Liggg


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Ene 2008)

Por si no o sabeis y para llenar el tiempo hasta las 8 y pico de la tarde.

GDP av. a las 14:30 ....
ADP (estadistica empleo poco fiable) a las 14.15

en ....
http://www.briefing.com/Investor/Public/Calendars/EconomicCalendar.htm


----------



## Rocket (30 Ene 2008)

*y un nuevo picado*

Un nuevo picado tras conocer los malos datos que llegan de EEUU...

-0,87%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Ene 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Un nuevo picado tras conocer los malos datos que llegan de EEUU...
> 
> -0,87%



Esto del IBEX es un puto cachondeo, subiendo todo el día en contra de Europa, ahora hace un picado de la leche, y ahora comienza otra recuperación... esto no es una montaña rusa esto es un cachondeo en toda regla...


----------



## Rocket (30 Ene 2008)

*Otia es verdad!*

Otia que cambio! vamos, aqui alguien se tiene que estar ganando o perdiendo muchisimo en tan solo un minuto...

Ha cerrado a -0,30%, dentro de lo que cabe, no ha ido mal, si no tenemos en cuenta que ha caido todo lo que gano hoy en un minuto.


----------



## muyuu (30 Ene 2008)

Pues mira, lo que me esperaba. Si no fuera por IberTrola se hubiera unido al resto de las bolsas europeas.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (31 Ene 2008)

¡¡Espectacular!!...como se ha dado la vuelta el índice...¡¡atentos a Cárpatos!!...algo se "mueve" al menos en la Bolsa de Frankfurt....y hasta aquí puedo escribir...

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=^IBEX&t=1d


----------



## Alvin Red (31 Ene 2008)

CAC y DAX -1,25 mas o menos, pero nuestro invicto IBEX35 refugio de ladrilleros se mantiene en un -0,85, semos los mejores


----------



## Rocket (31 Ene 2008)

*Fuertes caidas*

Se acabo lo que se daba... fuertes caidas para hoy. En este momento, -1,31%, y bajando en picado... a punto de perder los 13.000


----------



## Skizored (31 Ene 2008)

Mi gato me ha dicho que hoy nos acercaremos a los 12.200.

Al loro que casi nunca falla, mi gato coge la regla empieza a trazar lineas hace 4 numeros y tachin le sale 12.200


----------



## Rocket (31 Ene 2008)

*Jueves negro*

-1,73%  :

Jueves negro???


----------



## Skizored (31 Ene 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> -1,73% :
> 
> Jueves negro???



Y viernes ya que no acabará hoy.


----------



## Alvin Red (31 Ene 2008)

[MODO IRONIC] Tranquilo que Colonial esta en verde y eso hara rebotar la bolsa [/MODE]


----------



## Chupacabra (31 Ene 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> -1,73%  :
> 
> Jueves negro???



Esperad al cierre o al menos a que avance el día, que sino cuando rebota y acaba en verde tenemos a euriborde subiendose por las paredes con su "insoportable levedad de los desplomes del IBEX".


----------



## Carnivale (31 Ene 2008)

Mirad lo que dice Juanlu;



> Entrevista a *Juan Luis García Alejo*, director de Análisis de Inversis
> “El Ibex llegará a 17.000 puntos en 2008 apoyado por los grandes valores”
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Räikkonen (31 Ene 2008)

*Juas juas juas*



> Entrevista a Juan Luis García Alejo, director de Análisis de Inversis
> “El Ibex llegará a 17.000 puntos en 2008 apoyado por los grandes valores”



Mi columpiometro marca 9.0 y acaba de emitir una señal acustica.

Este tio se ha columpiado Y MUCHO. Cuando todos los analistos preeven una posible bajada a los 9000 o 10000 puntos, va el tio y suelta 17000. Con dos cojones.

Tronco, dime que fumas que yo tambien quiero...


----------



## Burbujeador (31 Ene 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> ...Por otra parte, no esperamos que la Fed, tras el recorte pasado, vuelva a acometer una bajada en su reunión del próximo 30 de enero. La decisión tomada ha sido extraordinaria tras las caídas registradas por las bolsas.
> ...



Un hacha el tio.


----------



## 4motion (31 Ene 2008)

Tiene cara de listo el tio, en fin una pena


----------



## lobomalo (31 Ene 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> Mirad lo que dice Juanlu;



pues para mi que tiene cara de estar aguantandose un PEO!!!!


----------



## Tuttle (31 Ene 2008)

Pobre pardillo, la bolsa nunca baja


----------



## Tatanka (31 Ene 2008)

Este tío es un marica. Si tienes que soltar un órdago sueltalo bien joder. Este año nos vamos a los 29000. Ahí, con dos cojones. Los 17k son mierdecilla y, total, todo el mundo se va a reir de tí igual Juanlu. Sal otra vez y dilo: Me equivoque, no va a ser 17k, va a ser 29k.


----------



## javso (31 Ene 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> Mirad lo que dice Juanlu;



Son alucinaciones mías o este menda se parece sospechosamente a ZP?


----------



## Rocket (31 Ene 2008)

*Bromas aparte*

Bromas aparte, me parece una odisea terriblemente dificil el llegar a los 17000, sobre todo en este ambiente de incertidumbre economica que se vive.

La primera en la frente: Afirma que EEUU no sufrira una desaceleracion grave... y ayer se conocio el frenazo de la economia de EEUU: solo crecio un 0,6%.

Eso si, optimista es un rato... me pregunto cuales seran esos "grandes valores" de los que habla.

Bancos? No tienen ni un duro, liquidez 0 pelotero, por lo que me parece que no van a ser ellos.
Petroleras? Quizas, aunque lo veo complicado.
Inmobiliarias? Va a ser que no...
Energias renovables? No creo que suban tanto como para tirar del gran carro del IBEX...


----------



## lobomalo (31 Ene 2008)

javso dijo:


> Son alucinaciones mías o este menda se parece sospechosamente a ZP?



ostiá!!!! esas cejas!!!! jojojojo pues no habia caido!!!


----------



## Jean Baptiste Grenouille (31 Ene 2008)

Joder que duros sois.
Al final voy a tener que montar mi ONG de "Apadrina un analista", por un euro al mes un tio te cuenta lo que quieres oir.
Lo mejor de los analistas es que si rascas un poco siempre encuentras uno que avala tus tesis. EN fin, particularmente con este tio, pues más de lo mismo, cuenta lo que mucha gente quiere oir y punto. Si acierta, mucha gente empieza a pensar que el tio controla, si falla, hace un nuevo añálisis sobre esa situación imprevista que lo ha jodido todo y que además vuelve a ser una explicación que todo el mundo quiere oir. Tema resuelto.


----------



## Burney (31 Ene 2008)

Actualización y grafico del IBEX. Para quién guste.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=38515&page=8

PD: No se admiten reclamaciones


----------



## Alvin Red (31 Ene 2008)

Peticiones de desempleo = 375000, previsto 320.000

IBEX para abajo ....


----------



## Rocket (31 Ene 2008)

*... Y mucho*

... y en picado ademas... -1,91% :

Pues me parece que a 17.000 no vamos a llegar hoy...


----------



## txen_txo (31 Ene 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> ... y en picado ademas... -1,91% :
> 
> Pues me parece que a 17.000 no vamos a llegar hoy...



Es que está dando un rodeo, pero llegar llegará a 17.000


----------



## pikatxu (31 Ene 2008)

> Los principales índices de la bolsa de Nueva York abrirán la jornada de hoy con fuertes recortes que llegarían a superar el 1%, según apuntan a esta hora los futuros americanos. Las pérdidas records de MBIA, la mayor aseguradora de bonos del mundo, la rebaja de previsiones de Amazon.com en materia de ventas y las negativas perspectivas sobre las cifras de Google son factores que juegan en contra del ánimo de los inversores. A esto hay que sumar que los datos que se acaban de conocer en EEUU que tampoco ayudan mucho. Por un lado el gasto de consumo personal muestra señales de debilidad; mientras que, las solicitudes semanales de subsidios por desempleo confirman también un debilitamiento del mercado laboral.



Parece que Wall Street no va a ayudar al IBEX.


----------



## Rocket (31 Ene 2008)

*En picado...*

Todo baja: 
DOW  - 1,76%
IBEX35 - 1,67%


----------



## Bulldozerbass (31 Ene 2008)

Pues se está dando un leñacín así como el que no quiere la cosa.


----------



## nam (31 Ene 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Todo baja:
> DOW  - 1,76%
> IBEX35 - 1,67%




Segun parece Bernanke ya tenia los datos del paro semanal (el mas alto en los ultimos dos anyos) y el gasto del consumidor en diciembre (el mas bajo en 15 meses).

Ahora esta bien claro que entramos en la recesion en Septiembre 2007 (coincidiendo con la crisis subprime) y a saber cuanto durara (con suerte solo un anyo), y para los que decian en aquella epoca que no pasaba nada 

http://biz.yahoo.com/rb/080131/usa_economy_jobless.html

http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/080131/economy.html


----------



## nam (31 Ene 2008)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Pues se está dando un leñacín así como el que no quiere la cosa.



Ya vuelve a perder los 13mil puntos


----------



## Tuttle (31 Ene 2008)

Ha sido más duro el golpe para los eternoprimaveristas que el alivio para los yonkis monetarios.


----------



## Parmenides (31 Ene 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Actualización y grafico del IBEX. Para quién guste.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=38515&page=8
> 
> PD: No se admiten reclamaciones



Gracias Burney, eres una referencia en el AT en el foro!!
Yo no "juego" en bolsa pero me parecen siempre muy interesantes tus análisis y siempre se aprende algo.
Sigue así!


----------



## Tatanka (31 Ene 2008)

Pues viendo Bloomberg parece que el DJ se está recuperando poco a poco ¿no?


----------



## nam (31 Ene 2008)

Tatanka dijo:


> Pues viendo Bloomberg parece que el DJ se está recuperando poco a poco ¿no?



Si, estaran dando liquidez....como ya no dicen quien pasa por caja, no se puede saber de seguro.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Feb 2008)

Creo que en este ultima media hora el IBEX se va a dar un tortazo ..


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Feb 2008)

Yo desde que ha tocado el 13500 lo he pensado... y encima el picado que ha hecho el DOW no creo que ayude no....

A ver que pasa al final... a las 17:30h la respuesta...


----------



## Rocket (1 Feb 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo desde que ha tocado el 13500 lo he pensado... y encima el picado que ha hecho el DOW no creo que ayude no....
> 
> A ver que pasa al final... a las 17:30h la respuesta...



Colonial y su fabrica de humo no lo permitira


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Feb 2008)

Me da k nos vamos a ekivokar....


----------



## Darth Yuriborg (1 Feb 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me da k nos vamos a ekivokar....




rebotazo de inicio hacia a los 17000?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Feb 2008)

Darth Yuriborg dijo:


> rebotazo de inicio hacia a los 17000?



Pues va a ser k no, creo que se mantendrá por los 13400-13500, a partir de aquí solo queda bajar... posiblemente encuentre un escollo en los 12800 y luego en los 11900. A ver k tal la semana k viene...


----------



## ertitoagus (1 Feb 2008)

el 50% de subida de yahoo por la opa de microoft creo que es lo que está cambiando la tónica de estos dias.


----------



## TocahuevoS (1 Feb 2008)

Darth Yuriborg dijo:


> rebotazo de inicio hacia a los 17000?




XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Mocito Feliz (1 Feb 2008)

El ibex va muy mal, muy mal, huid de la bolsa.


----------



## CHARLIE (3 Feb 2008)

*Urquijo da por terminada la tendencia alcista y cree que el Ibex puede caer a 9.400*



CHARLIE dijo:


> En estos momentos cae un 1,21%, con un descenso acumulado en lo que va de año del -6,09%.
> 
> Saludos.-



Urquijo da por terminada la tendencia alcista y cree que el Ibex puede caer a 9.400

http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2008/01/30/78_urquijo_terminada_tendencia_alcista_puede.html

¿Se habrán cansado ya de "meter dinero por atrás" en la bolsa y dejar de "sedar" al cadáver?

Cualquier "analista" con dos dedos de frente se da cuenta de la poquísima calidad de la bolsa española y de su "IBEX35", EN EL cual tan sólo 5 valores de peso son los QUE "TIRAN DE LA BURRA" (Y es que tan sólo estos 5 valores representan el 39,15% del IBEX ).

No me extraña que en Europa nos tomen por lo que nos toman y ni tan sólo tomen como referencia a nuestra bolsa.

Saludos.-


----------



## Paisaje (3 Feb 2008)

Pfff... pintan bastos.

En los comentarios de la noticia (gracias, Charlie) hay un par de comentarios de pisitófilos creditófagos.

Saludos.


----------



## CHARLIE (4 Feb 2008)

*Si, sigo de cerca sus comentarios...........................*



Paisaje dijo:


> Pfff... pintan bastos.
> 
> En los comentarios de la noticia (gracias, Charlie) hay un par de comentarios de pisitófilos creditófagos.
> 
> Saludos.



...............................en diferentes foros, y la verdad es que hay bastantes "ignorantes" que le critican vorazmente.

Es lo que suele pasar cuando alguien tiene puestas las "miras" en el futuro inmediato y no en el presente.

Saludos.-


----------



## Pillao (4 Feb 2008)

Pues me parece a mí, que hoy el IBEX va a subir...


----------



## Pillao (4 Feb 2008)

Cierre Asíatico... A destacar la subida del Shanghai Composite (+8,13%):

All Ordinaries (Australia) 5,922 06:11 39,40 (+0,67%) 

^BSESN BSE 30 (India) 18,878,31 08:46 635,73 (+3,48%) 

^HSI Hang Seng (Hong Kong) 24,920,65 08:46 797,07 (+3,30%) 

^JKSE Jakarta Composite (Indonesia) 2,700,28 09:01 53,46 (+2,02%) 

^KLSE KLSE Composite (Malasia) 1,420,74 09:01 27,49 (+1,97%) 

^NZ50 NZSE 50 (Nueva Zelanda) 3,711,73 05:00 3,61 (+0,10%) 

^N225 Nikkei 225 (Japón) 13,859,70 07:00 362,54 (+2,69%) 

^KS11 Seoul Composite (Corea del Sur) 1,690,13 07:02 55,60 (+3,40%) 

000001.SS Shanghai Composite (China) 4,672,17 08:00 351,40 (+8,13%) 

^STI Strait Times (Singapur) 3,344,53 9 ene 3344,53 (+0,00%) 

^TWII Taiwan Weighted (Taiwán) 7,673,99 1 feb 152,86 (+2,03%)


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (4 Feb 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> Pues me parece a mí, que hoy el IBEX va a subir...



A mi siempre me ha parecido que la Bolsa española..·"NO ES DE ESTE MUNDO"...


----------



## txen_txo (4 Feb 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> Pues me parece a mí, que hoy el IBEX va a subir...



Y sube. Parece que le afecta más el paro en EEUU que el ibérico , estos sí que se ríen de todo.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (4 Feb 2008)

txen_txo dijo:


> Y sube. Parece que le afecta más el paro en EEUU que el ibérico , estos sí que se ríen de todo.



Hoy creía yo que se iba a colapsar el foro (132.000 parados mas)...pero no ha sido así. por el contrario, cuando baja el IBEX35, si se ralentiza mucho...CONCLUSIÓN...los inversoreh y demas personas que tienen "dinerito" en la Bolsa, cuando está se pega un "tortazo", les entra pánico, y entran aquí a leer, nuestro comentarios, casi siempre en el sentido "tremendista"...


----------



## Miss Marple (4 Feb 2008)

5o asalto al 13.610. Ya saben que yo no controlo la bolsa española, ¿opiniones de a donde vamos hoy?


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Feb 2008)

El dato de desempleo no ha sido ni comentado ni tenido en cuenta ... debemos ser una economia que tendemos a la competitivad infinita, precio de bien (4,4% inflacion)/coste laboral (cero, todos al paro) = infinito.


----------



## BOFH (4 Feb 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> El dato de desempleo no ha sido ni comentado ni tenido en cuenta ... debemos ser una economia que tendemos a la competitivad infinita, * precio de bien (4,4% inflacion)/coste laboral (cero, todos al paro) = infinito.*



Fallo informatico, no computable. La excusa perfecta


----------



## wsleone (4 Feb 2008)

Con los datos del paro en la mano y la bolsa subiendo ???? no me parece normal; aquí va a pasar algo gordo.


----------



## Pillao (4 Feb 2008)

Miss Marple dijo:


> 5o asalto al 13.610. Ya saben que yo no controlo la bolsa española, ¿opiniones de a donde vamos hoy?



En mi opinión, se ha dado mucha prisa en buscar la directriz que dirige la presente corrección… 
Pienso que aguantará en la resistencia que esta ofrece, hasta la apertura de los Usanos… Si estos abren al alza con cierta solvencia, la superará sin dificultad y deberemos fijarnos en el siguiente obstáculo que representa el 2º “fibo”, aunque lo más probable en este escenario, sería alcanzar el 0,618 del movimiento precedente con el que confluye la media exponencial de 200 sesiones.

Debo añadir que no me gusta un pelo el panorama… Huele a distribución salvaje.

Edito para añadir, que en el caso opuesto, hemos de vigilar el nivel de los 11937… Pues superado este con un significativo filtro, daría lugar a una nueva debacle al activar en cascada los stop automáticos…

Un saludo, y ya sabe... A mi ni caso.


----------



## Tuttle (4 Feb 2008)

Las empresas se gastan 715 millones en Bolsa en enero para sostener la cotización

La propiedad recursiva no lo permitirá


----------



## Paisaje (4 Feb 2008)

Díselo a los de Astroc: 

ASTROC	19,67 

...


----------



## Miss Marple (4 Feb 2008)

EL Ibex tocó 13.650 y se vino abajo 140 puntos, intentó otra vez y llegó casi a 13.600, ahora NY ha abierto a la baja. ¿Veremos aún al IBEX cerrando en rojo?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Feb 2008)

Cuidadito que los USA bajan medio punto en 15 minutos de cotización...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Feb 2008)

USA baja medio punto solo comenzar, el DOW el NASDAQ y el S&P. 

No se si teneis la misma sensación, pero parece como "la tormenta perfecta", ese momento de calma después de la primera ola... cuando te crees que todo ha pasado ves venir la segunda... un dia no muy lejano habrá una corrección a la bestia (queda dicho)

DOW -0,55%
NASDAQ -0,61%
S&P -0,71%


----------



## Miss Marple (4 Feb 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No se si teneis la misma sensación, pero parece como "la tormenta perfecta", ese momento de calma después de la primera ola... cuando te crees que todo ha pasado ves venir la segunda... un dia no muy lejano habrá una corrección a la bestia (queda dicho)



Ya está el IBEX en rojo.
Agárrense a la tabla.


----------



## Jean Baptiste Grenouille (4 Feb 2008)

Miss Marple dijo:


> Ya está el IBEX en rojo.
> Agárrense a la tabla.



No soy un experto surfista pero tengo entendido que esas olas se pasan por abajo aguantando la respiración. Personalmente el fuelle se me ha cortado al ver las cifras de paro de este enero. Ahora sólo falta despejar la incógnita de cuantos pulmones tenemos. Me temo que en el país del puro en la boca, no debemos andar sobrados.

En fin, como tan bien ha explicado gráficamente. Tenemos encima la gran ola. La pena es que no va a bastar con agarrarse a la tabla.


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez Guerra (4 Feb 2008)

Ya subirá ya...!!; los tenderos tienen demasiadas existencias en la trastienda.



.
.
.
Buena maniobra de distraccion esto de la Bolsita que sube y baja y sube...; mu molón éste efecto yo-yó en las masas.
.
.
.


----------



## Tuttle (4 Feb 2008)

Estos del IBEX no tienen personalidad ninguna. Todos en verdecito hasta que abre WS pffff


----------



## Pillao (5 Feb 2008)

La marcha del selectivo...

IND.GRAL MAD 1.465,55 1.450,35 -1,04 1.457,91 1.450,35 
IBEX-35 13.515,70 13.367,40 -1,10 13.466,30 13.342,10


----------



## rem777 (5 Feb 2008)

Antes del rebote de los últimos días, un analista que escuché en el programa de economía de Onda cero, afirmaba que para vender acciones, lo mejor era esperar a que el IBEX rebotara a 13.500 puntos. Justito lo que alcanzó ayer.

¿Estamos ante otro punto de inflexión?

¿Habrán hecho caso a este analista tropecientos mil accionistas acojonados que quieren deshacerse de sus inversiones bursátiles?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Feb 2008)

rem777 dijo:


> Antes del rebote de los últimos días, un analista que escuché en el programa de economía de Onda cero, afirmaba que para vender acciones, lo mejor era esperar a que el IBEX rebotara a 13.500 puntos. Justito lo que alcanzó ayer.
> 
> ¿Estamos ante otro punto de inflexión?
> 
> ¿Habrán hecho caso a este analista tropecientos mil accionistas acojonados que quieren deshacerse de sus inversiones bursátiles?



Más que hacerle caso, el pull-back lo tiene entre 13500 y 13600, ahora a seguir con la caida. Próxima parada 11900puntos.


----------



## muyuu (5 Feb 2008)

rem777 dijo:


> Antes del rebote de los últimos días, un analista que escuché en el programa de economía de Onda cero, afirmaba que para vender acciones, lo mejor era esperar a que el IBEX rebotara a 13.500 puntos. Justito lo que alcanzó ayer.
> 
> ¿Estamos ante otro punto de inflexión?
> 
> ¿Habrán hecho caso a este analista tropecientos mil accionistas acojonados que quieren deshacerse de sus inversiones bursátiles?



Otro dijo que nos iríamos a los 17000 este año.

Si es que no hay curro mejor que "especialista en bolsa". Dices todas las idioteces que quieres, no pasa nada. Cuanto más disparatadas, más cámara chupas y luego nadie te pide cuentas.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (5 Feb 2008)

muyuu dijo:


> Otro dijo que nos iríamos a los 17000 este año.
> 
> Si es que no hay curro mejor que "especialista en bolsa". Dices todas las idioteces que quieres, no pasa nada. Cuanto más disparatadas, más cámara chupas y luego nadie te pide cuentas.



Sobre el "artista" que predecía los 17000 puntos este año...
http://www.elblogsalmon.com/2008/02/04-sobre-los-profetas


> 04 febrero 2008
> 
> Sobre los profetas
> 
> ...


----------



## Pillao (5 Feb 2008)

Ojo en los entornos de 12700/800... Que ahí puede rebotar con mucha fuerza...

Mucha suerte a quien se atreva.


----------



## Fibergran (5 Feb 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> Ojo en los entornos de 12700/800... Que ahí puede rebotar con mucha fuerza...
> 
> Mucha suerte a quien se atreva.



Eso me parece incitación a la especulación. [ET TU BRUTE??] :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Feb 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> Ojo en los entornos de 12700/800... Que ahí puede rebotar con mucha fuerza...
> 
> Mucha suerte a quien se atreva.




Tienes razón, el 12800 es un escollo técnico, pero la última vez se lo ventiló sin inmutarse para irse a por los 11900, a ver esta semana que hace...


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (5 Feb 2008)

Fin del gato muerto?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Feb 2008)

Mr.Kaplan dijo:


> Fin del gato muerto?



El gato muerto rebotó hasta los 13515 (13650 intradía) técnico, técnico, técnico.... ahora a caer tocan, por lo pronto el IBEX35 baja un 2,01% de nada, 270 puntitos.... 13243. Es lo que dicen, las bajadas van más rápidas que las subidas...


----------



## ORION (5 Feb 2008)

Mr.Kaplan dijo:


> Fin del gato muerto?




pasamos a la fase de la perdiz mareada


con IberTrola puede que nos aguante el muñeco hasta el 9M...



.


----------



## lobomalo (5 Feb 2008)

ORION dijo:


> pasamos a la fase de la perdiz mareada
> 
> 
> con IberTrola puede que nos aguante el muñeco hasta el 9M...
> ...




casi que yo la llamaria fase de la gallina turuleta...


----------



## Skizored (5 Feb 2008)

Mas bien creo que estamos en fase de miedo, panico y tonto el ultimo.


----------



## Skizored (5 Feb 2008)

Se aceptan apuestas.

Atravesará los 13000 y seguirá hasta los 12800 cual ave rapaz en busca de presa o cual ave herida por disparo de cazador ladrillil.


----------



## Rocket (5 Feb 2008)

*No es tan grave*

La cosa no es tan grave, en los ultimos dias habia dado subidones impresionantes a pesar de las malas noticias que inundaban el mundo economico.

Sin embargo, y aunque haya estado luchando en las ultimas jornadas satisfactoriamente contra viento y marea, parece ser que todo el trasfondo economico le sigue pasando factura.

Creo que hoy acabara tambien en numeros rojos, pero se recuperara a algo mas del -1,5%.


----------



## creative (5 Feb 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> La cosa no es tan grave, en los ultimos dias habia dado subidones impresionantes a pesar de las malas noticias que inundaban el mundo economico.
> 
> Sin embargo, y aunque haya estado luchando en las ultimas jornadas satisfactoriamente contra viento y marea, parece ser que todo el trasfondo economico le sigue pasando factura.
> 
> Creo que hoy acabara tambien en numeros rojos, pero se recuperara a algo mas del -1,5%.



Ibex 35 13.177,60 -2,50 % esta intersante la mañana....

Bueno yo opino como un forero que ha dicho anteriormente, que ahora es maricon el ultimo asi que este mes de febrero tocaremos el suelo de los 11.000


----------



## Pillao (5 Feb 2008)

Fibergran dijo:


> Eso me parece incitación a la especulación. [ET TU BRUTE??] :




No es que esté especialmente orgulloso de ello… Pero es mi oficio. (Especular, no incitar a ello)

Ha resultado extremadamente costoso (en tiempo, esfuerzo y dinero) poner a punto un sistema que consiga batir al mercado… ¿Debería no beneficiarme ahora de él?

Por otra parte… ¿Que hacemos?... ¿Dejamos que los recursos que consigo detraer del sistema a base de “especular” sigan fluyendo a su ineluctable destino?... 

Pues va a ser que no compañero… No hasta que el salvavidas para mí y los míos, (muy lejos de este insufrible y letal desvarío) se halle concluso… 

Primum vivere, deinde philosophari

Un saludo


----------



## txen_txo (5 Feb 2008)

El Ibex cae el doble que Europa por los malos datos económicos españoles

Yo creo que es importante el dato y mucho más significativo para la economía española incluso que las caídas espectaculares de hace unos días


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Feb 2008)

¿Alguien sabe como vienen los futuros USA? cenkiu...


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez Guerra (5 Feb 2008)

Ayer se estaba cayendo.....; en que quedamos....:


----------



## Räikkonen (5 Feb 2008)

*Uff*

Ya va por el 3%.

De todas maneras, hasta los 9000-10000 aun le queda trecho


----------



## creative (5 Feb 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Ya va por el 3%.
> 
> De todas maneras, hasta los 9000-10000 aun le queda trecho



Ibex 35 13.104,10 -3,05 



y la ostia solo se la esta dando españa Bobojista espero su intervencion


----------



## valmont (5 Feb 2008)

-3,45% cuidadin que rompemos los 13000.......


----------



## Carnivale (5 Feb 2008)

A por el *4%*


----------



## Skizored (5 Feb 2008)

Lo dicho Maric.... el último. El dinero es muy cobarde y mas vale pajaro en mano que ciento cayendo.


----------



## Paisaje (5 Feb 2008)

ASTROC +16,58 %
Ahí, ahí... sacando pecho, ¿eh, Bobojista?


----------



## El_Presi (5 Feb 2008)

el ISM publicado en EEUU ha sido horrible, podemos ver un desplome brutal


----------



## Big Bang (5 Feb 2008)

En estos momentos ha bajado de los 13k, ¿será otro martes rosa para la bolsa?


----------



## Skizored (5 Feb 2008)

suma y sigue, perdon resta y sigue

12.987,60 -528,1 -3,9% 15:04


----------



## Paulus (5 Feb 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> el ISM publicado en EEUU ha sido horrible, podemos ver un desplome brutal



Por favor, que alguien ilustre al sector cateto del foro: ¿Qué coño es el ISM?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (5 Feb 2008)

circulen circulen

aquí no hay nada que ver


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (5 Feb 2008)

Paulus dijo:


> Por favor, que alguien ilustre al sector cateto del foro: ¿Qué coño es el ISM?



Indice de Soplapollas Megahipotecados


----------



## Carnivale (5 Feb 2008)

Paulus dijo:


> Por favor, que alguien ilustre al sector cateto del foro: ¿Qué coño es el ISM?





> agrupación de directores de compras del sector



Ahí lo tienes.


----------



## Carnivale (5 Feb 2008)

Como decía Jose María García;


Toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop.

Ya hemos llegado al -4%.

Venga chavales a meter pasta que viene el rebote.


----------



## exitium (5 Feb 2008)

Paulus dijo:


> Por favor, que alguien ilustre al sector cateto del foro: ¿Qué coño es el ISM?



Es el de servicios

http://www.eleconomista.es/mercados...ISM-de-servicios-en-EEUU-agrava-la-caida.html


----------



## Paulus (5 Feb 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> Ahí lo tienes.



Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## terraenxebre (5 Feb 2008)

batimos record?...venga a por un -7%


----------



## pobracara (5 Feb 2008)

Menudo cachondeo! 


Carpatos



> Las protestas de los traders son airadas y muy agresivas y ya veremos si esto no termina con demandas por doquier. Esta es la repuesta de ISM a la sorprendente publicación de su dato de servicios de repente y una hora y 5 minutos antes:
> 
> The January 2008 Non-Manufacturing ISM Report On Business® is being released early today due to a possible breach of information. This early release time is for today's Report only.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meetic (5 Feb 2008)

Bueno ya 12989 puntos, se puede palpar que los 13500 fueron solo un espejismo.


----------



## CHARLIE (5 Feb 2008)

*Hostiassssssss,................................... ................*



Paulie dijo:


> Como decía Jose María García;
> 
> 
> Toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop.
> ...




......................Vamos a lo tobogán...................a las 15:27: -4,10

Saludos, y a ver si el "selectivo" (del que ya huye despavorido el dinero extranjero) acaba por reflejar la realidad del país.-


----------



## nam (5 Feb 2008)

pobracara dijo:


> Menudo cachondeo!
> 
> 
> Carpatos






> The January 2008 Non-Manufacturing ISM Report On Business® is being released early today due to a possible breach of information. This early release time is for today's Report only.
> 
> Parece un asunto que va a traer cola.
> 
> Esto es muy poco serio y no se puede hacer, ha pillado a muchos traders totalmente a contrapié causando graves pérdidas a cualquiera que estuviera abierto, pensando que hasta las 16h no habría peligro. La falta de seriedad en la publicación es inadmisible.




A rio revuelto, ganancia de pescadores?


----------



## valmont (5 Feb 2008)

Franze dijo:


> Ayer la bolsa subia y el paro habia sido un dato malisimo, sinceramente, daba vergüenza ajena, ver el tema, pero bueno, que bajen un poquitin, que estan fuera de la realidad.



Eran datos coyuntorales, el que diga otra cosa es un antiespañol.

La vivienda no va a bajar por que gozamos de tan buena salud economica que los españoles pueden aguantar decenios con su piso en venta.

El ipc no nos afecta, ya que como es lógico si hemos superado a francia tenemos que tener precios superiores a los franceses.


----------



## CHARLIE (5 Feb 2008)

*OOOOOOOpppssssssssss.............................. ...........*



CHARLIE dijo:


> ......................Vamos a lo tobogán...................a las 15:27: -4,10
> 
> Saludos, y a ver si el "selectivo" (del que ya huye despavorido el dinero extranjero) acaba por reflejar la realidad del país.-



................................. Alguien que está metiendo dinero a la desesperada (será el del oro que se ha pulido Solbes?) quiere parar la debacle (¿o pueden ser también "autocompras" de cartera de los bancos, por ejemplo?........................
Porque lo que es el capital extranjero...................Me parece que se va "cagando leches" de aquí.


----------



## pep007 (5 Feb 2008)

*Llego la hora...*

de encomendarnos a Nuestra Sra de la Bimbolla.

Haced el favor, dejad las palomitas a un lado y rezad conmigo:

La bolsa y el ladrillo es una inversión es una inversión a largo plazo y nunca bajan.

La bolsa y el ladrillo es una inversión es una inversión a largo plazo y nunca bajan.

La bolsa y el ladrillo es una inversión es una inversión a largo plazo y nunca bajan.




Peor será dentro de un año cuando tengamos que rezar el padrenuestro, por lo de "danos el pan nuestro de cada dia..."


----------



## Big Bang (5 Feb 2008)

Según Invertia, en estos momentos: 12.950,30 *-4,18%* baja (15:39)


----------



## nam (5 Feb 2008)

WS ha empezado con un bajon considerable.
-1.51% ahora mismo.
Va a ser un final de sesion movidito para el IBEX, quien va a querer tener posiciones abiertas con la que esta montada en WS? y la incertidumbre de lo que pasara durante la tarde en WS?


----------



## Carnivale (5 Feb 2008)

En Invertia califican la jornada como "*repleta de desconfianza*", y está bajando en estos momentos un 4.34%.


----------



## terraenxebre (5 Feb 2008)

*yo creo que...*

al ibex hay que esperarlo por debajo de 4900


----------



## Tuttle (5 Feb 2008)

terraenxebre dijo:


> al ibex hay que esperarlo por debajo de 4900



Por lo menos


----------



## pobracara (5 Feb 2008)

Carpatos: .....



> Según comenta la prensa, todo este adelanto viene del hecho que se estaba investigando una posible filtración del dato desde ayer. Imaginen la fortuna que se puede haber ganado sabiendo este dato por anticipado si eso se confirma. Hay veces en que las cifras son dudosas cómo se lo puede tomar el mercado, pero esta era tan espectacular incrementando de forma exponencial la entrada en recesión que era evidente.
> 
> Primero lo del trader loco, las ventas raras cuando nadie lo sabíamos, ahora puede que alguien se estuviera riendo de las subidas de días previos... esto del mercado cada vez es más un juego de trileros...


----------



## muyuu (5 Feb 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> ................................. Alguien que está metiendo dinero a la desesperada (será el del oro que se ha pulido Solbes?) quiere parar la debacle (¿o pueden ser también "autocompras" de cartera de los bancos, por ejemplo?........................
> Porque lo que es el capital extranjero...................Me parece que se va "cagando leches" de aquí.



Los cortoplacistas pueden hacer su agosto en días como éste. Mañana rebotito en los valores estratégicos y refugio, y por la tarde a pasar por caja.


----------



## Kujire (5 Feb 2008)

*IBEX en Directo*

Justo ahora que se acabó el Tomate.... dejo para los no iniciados

IBEX DIRECTO


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (5 Feb 2008)

Fin del gato muerto. Confirmado!

Todo indica que ha empezado a caer, y va a caer mucho, tenemos todo el año 2008 para alcanzar los 9000 en el IBEX, así que tenemos película para rato...


----------



## sephon (5 Feb 2008)

Mr.Kaplan dijo:


> Fin del gato muerto. Confirmado!
> 
> Todo indica que ha empezado a caer, y va a caer mucho, tenemos todo el año 2008 para alcanzar los 9000 en el IBEX, así que tenemos película para rato...



El gato ha caido desde muy arriba y ha pegado un buen rebote, tanto que no es descartable algun otro bote mas pequeñito antes de quedar totalmente tieso.


----------



## Paulus (5 Feb 2008)

Frases sacadas de la página del señor Cárpatos:

_Desde 1970 ha habido 9 rallys de mercado bajista desde 1970. En estos rallys se sube desde mínimos un 21 % de media y el rebote dura 4 meses, siempre hablando de medias._

[.....]

_Advierte que en casos de bajadas extremas aparecen más rallys, como en el caso de Japón donde tras bajar el 80% desde 1990 a 2003 hubo entre medio 4 rallys de rebote con subidas promedio de 53% cada 14 meses._

[....]

_Tuvimos un mercado bajista entre 2001 a 2003, pero cuando subió un 28% desde mínimos entre septiembre de 2001 y abril del 2002 , es decir, durante mucho tiempo, no fue fácil ver en ese período que se seguía en un mercado bajista. Y de hecho ahí fue dónde se cazó a mucha gente_


----------



## jcfdez (5 Feb 2008)

Esto es un clásico...lo aguantan en los 12.960-80 con meneítos de acojone aprobechando la nocticia del ISM, para provocar ventas y recoger papel. Al cierre la empujan a los 13150-13200 y mañana listos para empapelar en la primera media hora de mercado. Luego bajón y lateral y posible bajada fuerte. El suelo esta ahora mismo en los 12800 + o menos. Veremos si aguanta las próximas bajadas.


----------



## Pepius (5 Feb 2008)

-4'01 ahora mismo...

¿Alguien me puede explicar de que va el informe ese y como ha afectado a la bolsa? Es que me recuerda a lo de las cosechas de naranjas de la peli esa del Eddie Murphy, el Dan Ackroyd y la Jamie Lee Curtis... :


----------



## Fibergran (5 Feb 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> No es que esté especialmente orgulloso de ello… Pero es mi oficio. (Especular, no incitar a ello)



Entonces sabes a lo que juegas. 





_"La gente insiste en llamarlo suerte_".

Un saludo.


----------



## >> 47 << (5 Feb 2008)

¿Los gestores de los fondos de inversión bursatiles de los bankitos intentan condicionar al BCE moviendo montañas de dinero para que los medios después presionen a las masas borregueras a que entiendan que hay que bajar tipos a los especulatas en vez de subirlos para contener la inflación a todos? 

Pues parece bastante evidente. 
http://www.invertia.com/mercados/acciones/default.asp?idtel=IB020STOXX50


----------



## NosTrasladamus (5 Feb 2008)

Pepius dijo:


> -4'01 ahora mismo...
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede explicar de que va el informe ese y como ha afectado a la bolsa? Es que me recuerda a lo de las cosechas de naranjas de la peli esa del Eddie Murphy, el Dan Ackroyd y la Jamie Lee Curtis... :



Entre pillos anda el juego, muy simpatica la peli, jeje...
Lo del ISM (Institute for Supply Management): http://www.expansion.com/edicion/exp/mercados/wall_street/es/desarrollo/1086265.html


> Lo que faltaba por ver. Los inversores estadounidenses se han llevado hoy una decepción de las gordas. Por primera vez desde la recesión de 2001 la actividad del sector servicios (ISM por sus siglas en inglés) ha descendido. En el mes de enero el índice no manufacturero retrocedió hasta una lectura de 41,9, desde el 54,4 de diciembre. Las previsiones de los analistas apuntaban a un descenso del 53,0.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que una lectura por debajo de 50 indica contracción, la preocupación que reina en el parqué está más que justificada. El dato ha sido tan malo que el Gobierno federal ha decidido adelantar su publicación una hora para evitar una mayor descalabro bursátil. De momento la medida parece que no surte demasiado efecto.




Y más información de por qué ha sido un escándalo en WallStreet (al parecer alguien lo filtró y lo conocía antes de tiempo con lo que jugó con ventaja por unas horas, por lo que decidieron adelantar la publicación, lo que cogió con el pié cambiado a muchos que no lo esperaban hasta más tarde -aparte de que el dato ha sido malísimo-):
http://www.serenitymarkets.com/ficha_comentario.asp?sec=7&id=6531


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (5 Feb 2008)

joder estos tíos no saben aguantar una broma, se lo toman todo por la tremenda


----------



## cibex (5 Feb 2008)

atencion que ya estamos bajando un *5%*

juer, otra foto pa la firma. jeje


----------



## CHARLIE (5 Feb 2008)

*A las 16:57 H................................................. ......*



muyuu dijo:


> Los cortoplacistas pueden hacer su agosto en días como éste. Mañana rebotito en los valores estratégicos y refugio, y por la tarde a pasar por caja.





 -4,81 %

...................¿Se terminbó ya el dinerito del oro? ¿O se han cansado de autocomprarse las acciones?


----------



## Tuttle (5 Feb 2008)

>> 47 << dijo:


> ¿Los gestores de los fondos de inversión bursatiles de los bankitos intentan condicionar al BCE moviendo montañas de dinero para que los medios después presionen a las masas borregueras a que entiendan que hay que bajar tipos a los especulatas en vez de subirlos para contener la inflación a todos?
> 
> Pues parece bastante evidente.
> http://www.invertia.com/mercados/acciones/default.asp?idtel=IB020STOXX50



Pues vas a acabar teniendo razón. 

Pero tanto va el cantaro a la fuente que al final se rompe.


----------



## CHARLIE (5 Feb 2008)

*17,01 H................................................. .............*



CHARLIE dijo:


> -4,81 %
> 
> ...................¿Se terminbó ya el dinerito del oro? ¿O se han cansado de autocomprarse las acciones?



............................-4,97%. Joer, se ve que el TOBOGÁN coge carrerilla.Será cuestión de AUTOCOMPRARSE MUCHAS MÁS ACCIONES.


----------



## Pepius (5 Feb 2008)

NosTrasladamus dijo:


> Entre pillos anda el juego, muy simpatica la peli, jeje...
> Lo del ISM (Institute for Supply Management): http://www.expansion.com/edicion/exp/mercados/wall_street/es/desarrollo/1086265.html
> 
> 
> ...




Gracias muchas. Al final, no era tan distinto de la peli...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (5 Feb 2008)

parece que les han pillado en pelotas

GET NAKEDDDDDDD!!!!!

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kGyjkeJr7x8&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kGyjkeJr7x8&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## valdepe (5 Feb 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> Pues vas a acabar teniendo razón.
> 
> Pero tanto va el cantaro a la fuente que al final se rompe.





Mañana nos desayunamos con la nueva crisis de la bolsa y la borregada nerviosa los medios dirán que los tipos de interes, y el jeves trinchi a bajarlos, los especulatas tan contentos. 

En fin llevaís razón esto es lo que hay,


----------



## cibex (5 Feb 2008)

*-5,19%*


----------



## Eddy (5 Feb 2008)

Sus vais a cansar de ver este cartelito de aquí en adelante


----------



## Miss Marple (5 Feb 2008)




----------



## Touareg (5 Feb 2008)

Pepius dijo:


> -4'01 ahora mismo...
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede explicar de que va el informe ese y como ha afectado a la bolsa? Es que me recuerda a lo de las cosechas de naranjas de la peli esa del Eddie Murphy, el Dan Ackroyd y la Jamie Lee Curtis... :



http://www.ism.ws/ISMReport/NonMfgROB.cfm?navItemNumber=12943

Éste es el informe de la discordia. Básicamente está basado en encuestas a afiliados de la organización que lo realiza (Institute for Supply Management) sobre datos de empresas no-manufactureras (servicios): actividad del negocio, órdenes de compra recibidas, empleo, inventarios, pedidos de exportación y compras de importación, reservas, distribución, etc.

Se realizan una serie de índices de acuerdo con el porcentaje de respuestas de cada una de las empresas en cada uno de los aspectos (basándose en si las cosas han evolucionado a mejor, a peor o siguen igual) y de todos esos índices sale un índice general que los resume todos.

El índice que ha salido del mes de enero (muy bajo) indica contracción de la actividad del sector de servicios por primera vez desde el 2003, con algunos datos parciales (órdenes de compra, empleo) a niveles de la "recesión 2001". 

Casi el 80% del PIB USA depende del sector servicios, así que de tomarse el estudio en serio pintan bastos.

Lo de "Entre pillos anda el juego" estaba relacionado con el mercado de futuros del zumo de naranja (creo) y con un informe sobre la producción de naranjas filtrado y manipulado, pero lo bueno de la película es que presentaba el "insider trading" y la manipulación descarada de los mercados financieros como algo bueno...siempre que se utilizase para hacer morder el polvo a los malos, claro.










¡Qué grandes los Duke&Duke! La que acabaron liando por un mísero dólar...


¿Quién habrá palmado hoy?


----------



## Chihiro (5 Feb 2008)

Ya se que muchos tachais a los analistas gráficos de "futurólogos de poca monta" pero aun asi creo que el ibex bajará antes de rebotar hasta la franja del 12100/12000, donde se encuentra un buen soporte.


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Feb 2008)

Uf... vaya siestecita y vaya caida me encuentro 

Nuevo manto de la V. del Pilar


----------



## Rocket (5 Feb 2008)

*Martes negro???*

Otro martes negro???

12.802,90 -5,27%  :


----------



## TocahuevoS (5 Feb 2008)

ROOOSAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Scaramouche (5 Feb 2008)

semana negra de cojones:

lunes: *+130.000 parados*
martes: el ibex se hunde de nuevo, *-5.00*
miércoles: jojojojo

zapatero haz algo!!! salta por la ventana si los crees conveniente, pero HAZ ALGO!!!


----------



## TocahuevoS (5 Feb 2008)

<table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="301"><tbody><tr id="tr-indices-55-50107012-1A" class="ajax-bloque-st1"><td style="background-color: rgb(230, 230, 230);" id="tr-indices-55-50107012-1A__nombre" class="listado_gris ajax-elem-st1" height="18"></td> <td style="background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255);" id="tr-indices-55-50107012-1A__cotizacion" class="listado_blanco ajax-elem-st1" align="right">12.813,50</td> <td style="background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255);" id="tr-indices-55-50107012-1A__variacion" class="listado_blanco ajax-elem-st1" align="right">-702,20</td> <td style="background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255);" id="tr-indices-55-50107012-1A__variacionPor" class="listado_blanco ajax-elem-st1 baja" align="right">*-5,20*</td> <td id="tr-indices-55-50107012-1A__hora" class="listado_blanco ajax-elem-st1" align="right">17:30:05</td></tr></tbody></table>







!!!
​


----------



## TocahuevoS (5 Feb 2008)

"I was there, son"

​


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (5 Feb 2008)

Y mañana?

Toca pánico vendedor?

La cosa promete. Veremos que nos ofrecen mañana los inversoreh españoles...


----------



## Rocket (5 Feb 2008)

*Ingredientes*

Cierra a 12.813,50 -5,20%

A este paso, van a ser mas de dos los valores que quiebren del IBEX.

Paro desorbitado, bolsa en caida libre, incertidumbre economica, recesion en EEUU, empresas que quiebran de la noche a la manyana... vaya, parece ser que ya tenemos todos los ingredientes para una crisis de las gordas.


----------



## ramdac (5 Feb 2008)

Cualquiera pensaría que están tirando las bolsas para "indicar" a Mr. Trichet que baje los tipos...pero yo no soy tan malpensado...

Saludos!


----------



## rem777 (5 Feb 2008)

Solbes mañana:

"El dato es malo, pero las bolsas están _tocando suelo_, ya han hecho su mayor recorrido descendente y lo más probable es que se recuperen...después de marzo"


----------



## terraenxebre (5 Feb 2008)

Miss Marple dijo:


>



Los surfers se supone que es el equipo económico del vice Solbes o la humanidad española?


----------



## elefante (5 Feb 2008)

Gato muerto. Ahora viene el goteo a la baja de verdad.


----------



## terraenxebre (5 Feb 2008)

TocahuevoS dijo:


> "I was there, son"
> 
> ​



 


¿Woodstock?


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (5 Feb 2008)

rem777 dijo:


> Solbes mañana:
> 
> "El dato es malo, pero las bolsas están _tocando suelo_, ya han hecho su mayor recorrido descendente y lo más probable es que se recuperen...después de marzo"



jaja 

"El 10 de marzo, todo indica, que subirán las bolsas, eso sí, ha de votar usted pesoe"


----------



## TocahuevoS (5 Feb 2008)

terraenxebre dijo:


> ¿Woodstock?




No, man, you are wrong.

It was...

*BrickStock* !


----------



## Tuttle (5 Feb 2008)

TocahuevoS dijo:


> No, man, you are wrong.
> 
> It was...
> 
> *BrickStock* !



¡Muy bueno!


----------



## Rocket (5 Feb 2008)

*Con esa ola...*

Con semejante ola que viene, es obvio que el culo nos lo vamos a mojar todos. FIJO.

Ahora el exito consiste en no salir completamente ahogado...


----------



## terraenxebre (5 Feb 2008)

TocahuevoS dijo:


> No, man, you are wrong.
> 
> It was...
> 
> *BrickStock* !



be water my friend... ( por si alguien no lo pilla...en referencia a la ola de Miss Marple)


----------



## TocahuevoS (5 Feb 2008)

*WoodStock* será cuando se ponga de moda esto:







Alternativa al ladrillo. Burbuja de casitas de los 3 cerditos? ​


----------



## Tupper (5 Feb 2008)

elefante dijo:


> Gato muerto. Ahora viene el goteo a la baja de verdad.



Ahora ya sí.


----------



## Scaramouche (5 Feb 2008)

lo del marzo lo he oído en el "análisis" de la cadena cuatro, cuando aún el ibex no estaba a -5.00 si no bastante más arriba

"debido a la incertidumbre hasta el mes de marzo" o algo así. un análisis de 1.000 pares de cojones.


----------



## CHARLIE (5 Feb 2008)

*Jajajajaja........................................ ..................*



Rocket dijo:


> Con semejante ola que viene, es obvio que el culo nos lo vamos a mojar todos. FIJO.
> 
> Ahora el exito consiste en no salir completamente ahogado...




.....................MUY, MUY bueno (y, por desgracia, completamente realista).


Saludos.-


----------



## nam (5 Feb 2008)

Pues yo creo que estamos ante un farol para que Trinchet baje los tipos.

Las bolsas europeas empezaron en rojo incluso cuando no se sabia el indice IMS. Ya se que pudo venir del rojo de WS de ayer debido al desempleo de enero...pero desde cuando estas noticias han amargado a WS o a las otras bolsas? Hemos sido testigos de malas noticias ecomicas y luego un rally de las bolsas tremendo.

Con la apertura en rojo de WS y el indice IMS es cuando se han abierto las puertas para deshacer posiciones y cambiar el paso, pero esto ha empezado como un farol al BCE.

Por ahora parece que los bancos centrales todavia pueden darle a la maquinita para prestar a los bancos y los fondos de inversion para que mantengan la bolsa en niveles mas o menos apropiados....


----------



## CHARLIE (5 Feb 2008)

*Y según como cierre hoy el dow.............................*



Rocket dijo:


> Con semejante ola que viene, es obvio que el culo nos lo vamos a mojar todos. FIJO.
> 
> Ahora el exito consiste en no salir completamente ahogado...




........................Mañana puede ser un día de aquellos tan, digamos ESPECIALES, vamos, de los que dejan HUELLA (como el caballo de Atila, que por donde pasaba, no volvía a crecer la hierba).

Creo que no iría mal el comprar unos cuantos equipos de Buceo con bombonas de oxígeno incorporado..............................LOS NECESITAREMOS.

Saludos.-


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Feb 2008)

nam dijo:


> Las bolsas europeas empezaron en rojo incluso cuando no se sabia el indice IMS. Ya se que pudo venir del rojo de WS de ayer debido al desempleo de enero...pero desde cuando estas noticias han amargado a WS o a las otras bolsas? Hemos sido testigos de malas noticias ecomicas y luego un rally de las bolsas tremendo.



Las bolsas europeas han abierto en rojo porque las asiaticas estaban en rojo, nikkei sobre todo y las asiaticas se pusieron en rojo porque ayer Wall Street cerro en rojo.


----------



## nam (5 Feb 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Las bolsas europeas han abierto en rojo porque las asiaticas estaban en rojo, nikkei sobre todo y las asiaticas se pusieron en rojo porque ayer Wall Street cerro en rojo.




Y es lo que comento WS cerro ayer en rojo debido al desempleo de enero, pero desde cuando las malas noticias se han tomado tan a la tremenda? anda que no hemos visto sapos y culebras y los de WS y resto de bolsas como si nada...
Aqui hay algo mas.


----------



## Kaprak63 (5 Feb 2008)

nam dijo:


> Y es lo que comento WS cerro ayer en rojo debido al desempleo de enero, pero desde cuando las malas noticias se han tomado tan a la tremenda? anda que no hemos visto sapos y culebras y los de WS y resto de bolsas como si nada...
> Aqui hay algo mas.




Pues lo que hay es que viene una crisis sin precedentes, y parece ser que los mercados están anticipando ese varapalo. Lo increíble ha sido la estratosférica subida que se pegaron los mercados, hace unos meses, para llevar a cabo uno de sus cambios de cromos. Los grandes inversores vendían acciones y los pardillos de medio pelo, las compraban.

EEUU está entrando en recesión, pero dada la magnitud de la misma y las bambalinas financieras que han llevado a cabo sus bancos con la crisis de las hipotecas, más el declive como potencia económica mundial, (China, lo queramos o no será la siguiente), se anticipa un fuerte ajuste de los mercados bursátiles.

En cuanto a nosotros, en realidad no pintamos casi nada en esto de los grandes mercados bursátiles. Más del 45% de las inversiones vienen del extranjero, y quizás me quede corto. España, ahora mismo no está de moda entre los inversores foráneos. Más aún, España ha pasado a incorporarse al círculo de los apestados económicos.

Somos un país de alto riesgo latente, donde se han podido hacer grandes fortunas, pero eso ya es historia. De estar fuera del euro, ya le habríamos pegado una devaluación a la expeseta de por lo menos un 15%.

Mejor que no siga, que me deprimo.


----------



## Pillao (5 Feb 2008)

Desde el punto de vista técnico, el IBEX no ha roto nada irreparable... Por increíble que parezca, el rebote sigue vigente y (salvo debacle de los usanos) es probable que se retome.

Un saludo y mucho ojo, que tras la ola hay tiburones.


----------



## prudente (5 Feb 2008)

*el ibex firma otro crash. el gato ha muerto*

El Ibex firma otro crash: -5,2%, la décima mayor caída de su historia 

Ibex 35, acciones, bolsa, mercados

M. Igartua/E. Segovia - 05/02/2008 09:04h Actualizado: 05/02/2008 17:40h
Deja tu comentario (25) 
(4/5 | 6 votos)

El pánico se ha desatado de nuevo en el parqué, a pesar de que parecía que las aguas habían vuelto a su cauce con la recuperación de la última semana. Nada de eso. Los viejos fantasmas han vuelto a aparecer en la bolsa española, donde el Ibex ha firmado la décima mayor caída de su historia, y el segundo mayor descenso de este año.

La bolsa no entiende soportes ni resistencias en tiempos de turbulencias como los actuales. Las ventas registradas al cierre de Wall Street el lunes y hoy en la apertura, han sido más fuertes que el optimismo vivido ayer en la bolsa española al recuperar el soporte de los 13.500, que Ibex perdió el pasado 21 de enero tras desplomarse más de un 7%, la mayor caída de su historia.

Esto, sumado a los últimos indicadores publicados -fuerte aumento del paro, descenso del índice de confianza de los consumidores y la caída de la producción industrial entre otros-, que han avivado los temores por la pronta llegada de una recesión económica, ha provocado que las ventas se hayan instalado con fuerza en el Ibex. El índice español ha cerrado con pérdidas del 5,19% -hasta 12.814,70-, un descenso muhco más acusado que el de resto de plazas europeas. El Dax alemán ha cedido un 3,47%, mientras que los recortes para el CAC 40 y el FTSE 100 han sido del 3,95% y del 2,77%. El EuroStoxx, por su parte, ha caído un 3,90%.

Wall Street ha abierto hoy con nuevas caídas de consideración, de más de 200 puntos en el Dow Jones (en torno el 1,7%). Los importantes datos económicos que se han publicado en EEUU, sobre todo el ISM de servicios, han sido muy inferiores a lo esperado y apuntan claramente a que el país ya ha entrado en recesión.

Las fuertes ventas al otro lado del Atlántico se han traducido en una fuerte recogida de beneficios en España. Todo el Ibex 35 se ha teñido de rojo. Las mayores caídas han sido para las constructoras: Sacyr se ha dejado un 7,14% y ACS, un 7,09%. Acciona ha caído un 6,8%, Ferrovial un 6,20% y FCC un 6,87%. Les ha acompañado otro de los habituales de las caídas, Inditex, con un 6,13% de descenso afectado por los malos datos sobre el consumo en España publicados por el ICO. También Grifols y Bankinter han cedido más del 6% y del 7%, respectivamente.

Los mismos valores que ayer impulsaron al Ibex por rumores corporativos hoy han sufrido también fuertes recortes: Iberia ha caído un 6,05% y Colonial, un 4,19%.

Por otro lado, Iberdrola, otra de las protagonistas de la jornada del lunes como consecuencia de los tambores de guerra que suenan desde Francia -EDF está interesada en adquirir la eléctrica española-, se ha sumado a las pérdidas con un 3,62%. Según ha publicado hoy El Confidencial, las últimas informaciones apuntan que, una vez adquirida por EDF y fusionada con Unión Fenosa, el siguiente paso en el calendario de Florentino Pérez sería una nueva fusión de la compañía resultante con Gas Natural.

En cuanto al resto de pesos pesados el panorama no es mucho más esperanzador. Pérdidas del 5,34% para Santander, del 5,79% para BBVA, del 5,49% para Repsol y del 4,64% para Telefónica .

En el lado positivo hay que destacar a Astroc, que ha prolongado su rally del lunes con otro tirón del 16%.


----------



## prudente (5 Feb 2008)

*enlace*

http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2008/02/05/84_aguanta_13500_pierde_apertura.html

perdón no había puesto el enlace.
Joder, joder, joder, vaya tela panadera o era marinera, no lo sé estoy olvidando los conceptos, será la edad.


----------



## TocahuevoS (5 Feb 2008)

Hay que ver lo manipuladores que sois. Son incrementos de signo negativo.​


----------



## primo-larry (5 Feb 2008)

No seais alarmistas, *esta bajada se produce en un contexto de subida *de las tarifas en el envío de MMS de Movistar. 

Que facil es hablar como un _menestro_, oiga !


----------



## Syndark (5 Feb 2008)

Mañana es el dia perfecto para comprar, antes de que bajen mas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Feb 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> Desde el punto de vista técnico, el IBEX no ha roto nada irreparable... Por increíble que parezca, el rebote sigue vigente y (salvo debacle de los usanos) es probable que se retome.
> 
> Un saludo y mucho ojo, que tras la ola hay tiburones.



Supongo que te refieres al soporte que tiene ahora en el 12800, si consigue salvarlo podemos volver a rebotar hacia el 13500 otra vez, si lo rompemos mañana a lo bestia.... hacia el 11900, no?


----------



## Chihiro (5 Feb 2008)

*La bolsa no entiende soportes ni resistencias en tiempos de turbulencias como los actuales. Las ventas registradas al cierre de Wall Street el lunes y hoy en la apertura, han sido más fuertes que el optimismo vivido ayer en la bolsa española al recuperar el soporte de los 13.500*

El que parece que no entiende mucho de soportes y resistencias es el autor del comentario. Cuando se rompe un soporte como lo hizo el ibex la semana pasada este pasa a ser una resistencia, y además una resistencia muy fuerte que se encontraba entre el 13.500 y el 13.650.

Lo que le ha pasado al ibex es que no ha podido superar dicha resistencia y se venido para abajo. Nos encontramos en una tendencia bajista desde el pasado mes de diciembre, asi que lo normal es que sigamos teniendo fuertes caidas acompañadas de sus respectivos rebotes... vamos, digo yo. XDDDDDD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Feb 2008)

*Me quoteo a mi mismo...*



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> USA baja medio punto solo comenzar, el DOW el NASDAQ y el S&P.
> 
> No se si teneis la misma sensación, pero parece como "la tormenta perfecta", ese momento de calma después de la primera ola... cuando te crees que todo ha pasado ves venir la segunda... un dia no muy lejano habrá una corrección a la bestia (queda dicho)
> 
> ...




Jo, jo... perrito piloto para el menda...


----------



## Scaramouche (5 Feb 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Jo, jo... perrito piloto para el menda...



la clavaste. nosotroas más bien repartimos medallas que no perritos piloto. ahí va una para "las cosas a su cauce" para el pekeño historial de burbuja.info. medallita al canto:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Feb 2008)

Scaramouche dijo:


> la clavaste. nosotroas más bien repartimos medallas que no perritos piloto. ahí va una para "las cosas a su cauce" para el pekeño historial de burbuja.info. medallita al canto:



Jodó y encima nazi, de las que me gustan...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Feb 2008)

Voy a hacer otra predicción de las fáciles...

El DOW se va a los 11200... (queda escrito)  total, le faltan 1400 de nada...

Por cierto, hace un mes le dije a mi padre que el IBEX35 iba a caer 2000 puntos, me miró con cara de "pero que dice este gilipollas", hoy le he dicho por la mañana que nos íbamos a los 12800 y ya no me ha mirado con la misma cara, me ha dicho "¿tu crees que es momento de vender?, jodó cuando he llegado a casa y he visto el 12814,7 he pensado "mi padre debe creer que soy adivino... " je je


----------



## Pillao (5 Feb 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Supongo que te refieres al soporte que tiene ahora en el 12800, si consigue salvarlo podemos volver a rebotar hacia el 13500 otra vez, si lo rompemos mañana a lo bestia.... hacia el 11900, no?




Ya lo señalé esta mañana:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=667975&postcount=1404

El soporte en el que se encuentra en estos momentos es relativamente consistente puesto que la cota donde más stops automáticos hay al acecho es el límite del desplome precedente (como bien indicas 11937) más un filtro de seguridad… Pero de retomar el rebote en este punto, sin duda lo hará con cierto brío al menos hasta topar con la directriz que guía la caída.

Un saludo


----------



## Bobojista (5 Feb 2008)

juassssssss , y con todo lo que está cayendo Trichet no va a bajar los tipos? 
Bobo el que se lo crea.

P.D.: me importa un rábano lo que le suceda al ibex


----------



## euriborde (5 Feb 2008)

El pan a 3 euros la barra en un año, ya lo estoy viendo


----------



## ronald29780 (5 Feb 2008)

Bobojista dijo:


> juassssssss , y con todo lo que está cayendo Trichet no va a bajar los tipos?
> Bobo el que se lo crea.
> 
> P.D.: me importa un rábano lo que le suceda al ibex



Despues de un breve repaso de la prensa economica alemana, no veo mucho clamor para bajar el Tipo. Y ya sabeis, quien paga puede pedir la musica


----------



## levante (5 Feb 2008)

Chihiro dijo:


> *La bolsa no entiende soportes ni resistencias en tiempos de turbulencias como los actuales. Las ventas registradas al cierre de Wall Street el lunes y hoy en la apertura, han sido más fuertes que el optimismo vivido ayer en la bolsa española al recuperar el soporte de los 13.500*
> 
> El que parece que no entiende mucho de soportes y resistencias es el autor del comentario.



¿Dónde se aprenden estas cosas de soportes, resistencias y otras palabras esotéricas? ¿En las academias de poker?

Creo que la cartomancia tambien tiene muchos terminos solo para iniciados


----------



## JBRS3 (5 Feb 2008)

El gato llevaba tiempo muerto. El problema es que los alambres con los que movían el gato, ahora que se ha podrido y se ha quedado en los huesos, ya no sirven para moverlo.

La bajada de tipos ya no sirve, era pan para hoy, hambre para mañana. ¿Qué utilidad puede tener si no hay trabajo? Porque si nuestra principal fuente de empleo era hacer casas vacías que tasábamos con alegría como millonarias, y nos hemos dado cuenta que era una trampa (...algunos antes que otros...) ¿dónde se harán contrataciones de gente EN ESAS CANTIDES? ¡si no hemos fomentado más sectores!

Y con un endeudamiento superior al 100%, cabe deducir que esa gente tendría una hipoteca que pagar. Muchos varias. Muchos rehipotecas... O vaya, la morosidad.

Pero ya saben. Estamos mejor que hace un año y en un año... (BOOOOOM).


----------



## hijo (5 Feb 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Despues de un breve repaso de la prensa economica alemana, no veo mucho clamor para bajar el Tipo. Y ya sabeis, quien paga puede pedir la musica



No te flipes tanto con los alemanes que también están jodidos, y los franceses mas de lo mismo. Tipos p'abajo a la de ya.

PD.: Cuanto nuncabajista del euribor suelto...
P.D2.: El euribor nunca baja


----------



## kikor (5 Feb 2008)

Chihiro dijo:


> *La bolsa no entiende soportes ni resistencias en tiempos de turbulencias como los actuales. Las ventas registradas al cierre de Wall Street el lunes y hoy en la apertura, han sido más fuertes que el optimismo vivido ayer en la bolsa española al recuperar el soporte de los 13.500*
> 
> El que parece que no entiende mucho de soportes y resistencias es el autor del comentario. Cuando se rompe un soporte como lo hizo el ibex la semana pasada este pasa a ser una resistencia, y además una resistencia muy fuerte que se encontraba entre el 13.500 y el 13.650.
> 
> Lo que le ha pasado al ibex es que no ha podido superar dicha resistencia y se venido para abajo. Nos encontramos en una tendencia bajista desde el pasado mes de diciembre, asi que lo normal es que sigamos teniendo fuertes caidas acompañadas de sus respectivos rebotes... vamos, digo yo. XDDDDDD




¿Tu sabes la cantidad de gilipolleces que acabas de decir en poco espacio?


Resistencia, soportes... qué bonito, quan jucundum...

Veamos, no basta con soltar cuatro palabros criptotécnicos para aparentar lo que no se es, en tu caso un auténtico ignorito en economida.

Nos encontramos a las puertas de la mayor catástrofe económica habida y por haber y tú, ay, hablando de "soportes2 y otras lindezas por el estilo. Válgame Lucifer.


----------



## terraenxebre (5 Feb 2008)

kikor dijo:


> ¿Tu sabes la cantidad de gilipolleces que acabas de decir en poco espacio?
> 
> 
> Resistencia, soportes... qué bonito, quan jucundum...
> ...




si...la teoría esta muy bien, pero el análisis técnico en caída y subida libre no funcionan, eso se da el primer día de bolsa


----------



## berzas (5 Feb 2008)

*El euríbor bajará*



hijo dijo:


> No te flipes tanto con los alemanes que también están jodidos, y los franceses mas de lo mismo. Tipos p'abajo a la de ya.
> 
> PD.: Cuanto nuncabajista del euribor suelto...
> P.D2.: El euribor nunca baja



El euríbor bajará. Cuando la contracción de la demanda agregada acabe con las presiones inflacionistas (altamente especulativas en este nuestro país). Para entonces la economía Española estará de rodillas y en plena deflación; no lo esperes tan pronto. Quizá para la segunda mitad de año, pero no antes. Y eso si no vemos algún repunte por un segundo credit-crunch con epicentro en la piel de toro que aumente los diferenciales de riesgo.

Por cierto, los Alemanes están mejor que nadie para gestionar esta crisis. Porque en realidad la han vivido ya. Tienen una economía generadora de valor y diversificada, ahorro privado, endeudabilidad y 10+ años de deflación acumulada en el sector inmobiliario. Quizá su mayor problema haya sido financiar a las hipotecas Españolas y Estadounidenses. Pero como bien dice Ronald, ellos son los que mandan en el BCE, y como acreedores que son, no quieren ni oir hablar de inflación.

¡Que las pensiones Alemanas no van a pagar las hipotecas Españolas! A ver si nos vamos enterando de que la moneda única significa disciplina fiscal y monetaria. ¡Qué bien le va a venir todo esto al espíritu económico Español! Va a ser verdad que la letra con sangre entra.

Dummheit tut Weh


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2008)

*pues*

nos vamos a 9800, eso veo yo en 2 añitos, lateral quebrante


----------



## ronald29780 (5 Feb 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Jodó y encima nazi, de las que me gustan...




"Este" aguila es post-guerra...


----------



## Tuttle (5 Feb 2008)

No hay soporte que valga : ¿Quién coño se va a meter ahora con la que está cayendo? 

A mí me da que todo el pescado está ya vendido y el que no se apure a salir va a salir mucho más abajo.

A lo mejor alguien quiere esperar al paro de febrero que seguro que repunta hacia arriba , O tambien es probable que mañana los americanos hayan hecho más hipotecas


----------



## cemento (5 Feb 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> nos vamos a 9800, eso veo yo en 2 añitos, lateral quebrante




Cuando el IBEX andaba por el 9.000, en pleno pinchazo de la burbuja .com, Hell-boy (entonces se llamaba de otra manera) predijo en los foros de bolsa que nos íbamos al 5.500. Todos se le rieron... hasta que se pusieron a llorar...

Igual a tí se te ríen ahora si pruebas a decirlo en los foros de Expansión, pero me temo que te quedas algo corto. ¿Vosotros imagináis el SAN a 6, el BBVA a 8 y TEF a 10?


----------



## pepitroll (5 Feb 2008)

Hola, la verdad es que uno de mis mejores amigos se ha dado un buen ostiazo en la bolsa. Pero no os equivoquéis, no ha sido en este reciente crack, sino su saldo en 2007. Ha perdido ni más ni menos que 60.000 €. El beneficio de dos años, ya que se dedica solo ha esto. 

El tio era gordete y feliz, y ahora lo veo demacrado y quedándose como una sílfide. También tengo que decir que, en época de bonanza, el cabrón se partía el culo de mí en plan "he ganado en 1h lo que tú en un mes". Ahora no me río de él, pero vivía en una nube y se creía casi infalible.

El riesgo no está solo en el ladrillo.

En fin, c'est la vie


----------



## ronald29780 (5 Feb 2008)

hijo dijo:


> No te flipes tanto con los alemanes que también están jodidos, y los franceses mas de lo mismo. Tipos p'abajo a la de ya.
> 
> PD.: Cuanto nuncabajista del euribor suelto...
> P.D2.: El euribor nunca baja



Hoy ha bajado el dolar a 1,47 y el valor mas castigado del MDax aleman (Midcaps) ha sido Heidelberger Druck, dedicado a la fabricacion de maquinas de imprimir (sic), por su alta exposicion al mercado estadounidense.

¿Quien va a ayudar Trichet con una bajada de Tipos?

Ademas me dicen fuentes de toda confianza:

Alemania va bien. Como lo disfruto


----------



## El_Presi (5 Feb 2008)

nam dijo:


> Pues yo creo que estamos ante un farol para que Trinchet baje los tipos.
> 
> Las bolsas europeas empezaron en rojo incluso cuando no se sabia el indice IMS. Ya se que pudo venir del rojo de WS de ayer debido al desempleo de enero...pero desde cuando estas noticias han amargado a WS o a las otras bolsas? Hemos sido testigos de malas noticias ecomicas y luego un rally de las bolsas tremendo.
> 
> ...



es que aquí empezaron a caer por que el ISM europeo también ha sido malísimo


----------



## eduenca (5 Feb 2008)

Na, no preocuparse por el crack de hoy, será que otro broker ha hecho algo a espaldas de sus jefes.


----------



## Räikkonen (5 Feb 2008)

Alguien lleva la cuenta que porcentaje ha perdido por el IBEX desde el 1 de Enero?

Mas que nada por mirar con perspectiva el batacazo producido en menos de 40 dias.

Se aceptan graficas


----------



## CHARLIE (5 Feb 2008)

*Pues nada menos que............................................*



Räikkonen dijo:


> Alguien lleva la cuenta que porcentaje ha perdido por el IBEX desde el 1 de Enero?
> 
> Mas que nada por mirar con perspectiva el batacazo producido en menos de 40 dias.
> 
> Se aceptan graficas



...........................un 15,59% (casi ná, y creo que aún está superinflado si nos atenemos a la realidad económica del pais).

Saludos.-


----------



## BOFH (5 Feb 2008)

Personalmente ardo de curiosidad por ver lo que pasa mañana. Hoy visto lo visto el Dow cierra en rojo (no creo que repunte un 2% y pico en lo que queda).


Saludines...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Feb 2008)

*A cinco minutos del cierre....*

DOW -2,80%
NASDAQ -2,93%
S&P -3,03%


----------



## BOFH (5 Feb 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> DOW -2,80%
> NASDAQ -2,93%
> S&P -3,03%



Justo, no solo no rebota sino que baja aun mas.

Juassss, no se vosotros pero yo me lo estoy pasando teta...


----------



## Amon_Ra (5 Feb 2008)

Pues bien señores si el dia a sido historico esperemos mañana a ver que pasa porque en estos momentos el Dow a las 9h 31 baja 2,54% con un minimo de 12284 puntos y en este momento 12318 cotizando el BBVA a 19,90 veremos que hace los asiaticos y mañana otro dia sera ,pueden figurarselo.

Saludos.


----------



## El_Presi (5 Feb 2008)

la borza é mui cruee

DOW -2.92%
NASDAQ -3.08%
S&P -3.20%

Y Merril Lynch ha dicho esta tarde que la FED hará otra rebaja de tipos de emergencia


----------



## BOFH (5 Feb 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> Y Merril Lynch ha dicho esta tarde que la FED hará otra rebaja de tipos de emergencia



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAAAAJAJAJJAJAAAAAAA......AAAARRRRGGGHHH....

La mandibula a freir esparragos, mierda... 

*Queremos tipos al -5% ya!!!*. Que nos paguen por prestarnos dinero


----------



## Chihiro (5 Feb 2008)

BOFH dijo:


> Justo, no solo no rebota sino que baja aun mas.
> 
> Juassss, no se vosotros pero yo me lo estoy pasando teta...



Yo si que me lo estoy pasando teta, tengo vendido un futuro del mini-ibex en 13.650


----------



## BOFH (5 Feb 2008)

Chihiro dijo:


> Yo si que me lo estoy pasando teta, tengo vendido un futuro del mini-ibex en 13.650



OMFG ROFL LOL


Eres mi idolo


----------



## CHARLIE (6 Feb 2008)

*Mañana, BOFH.............................................. ........*



BOFH dijo:


> Personalmente ardo de curiosidad por ver lo que pasa mañana. Hoy visto lo visto el Dow cierra en rojo (no creo que repunte un 2% y pico en lo que queda).
> 
> 
> Saludines...



......................................puede ser una DEBACLE, viendo como ha terminado hoy el Dow......................puede ser algo....................BRUTAL.

oJALÁ NO SEA ASÍ.

saludos,.-


----------



## CHARLIE (6 Feb 2008)

*Vamos a ver como tiran de la "burra"..........................*



BOFH dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAAAAJAJAJJAJAAAAAAA......AAAARRRRGGGHHH....
> 
> La mandibula a freir esparragos, mierda...
> 
> *Queremos tipos al -5% ya!!!*. Que nos paguen por prestarnos dinero



.................hoy con la estafa de la bolsa..................¿Lograrán los 4 valorcillos de siempre (de los cuales ya hay dos que empiezan a estar tocados) tirar del resto de "la burra" (como siempre), para hacer que nuestro índice (El hazmerreir de Europa y del mundo) no se desplome del todo?

Bueno, ya veremos como se irá desarrollando el día (supongo que habrá alguien metiendo dinero por la puerta de atrás para "maquillar" al cadáver, ¿no creeis?

Saluydos.-


----------



## Mr. Guiyotinne (6 Feb 2008)

Pues estoy preparandome el café mañanero para esperar a ver si la bola que llevan pasándose ya treinta y pico horas va a seguir haciéndose más grande todavía. 







Estamos como en la foto; riéndonos sin saber si esto se va a parar o va a ir a mayores. Hoy veremos.


----------



## Chihiro (6 Feb 2008)

*El Nikkei de la Bolsa de Tokio ha cerrado la sesión del miércoles con una caída del 4,70%, tras los fuertes descensos en Wall Street*

uy uy uy, que esta todo mas rojo que el tomate. Esto es otro empujoncito más para que europa quite el freno de mano y volvamos a tener otra sesión bajista.

http://www.publico.es/dinero/045553/bolsas/asiaticas/anticipan/nueva/jornada/sobresaltos/mercados


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (6 Feb 2008)

Chihiro dijo:


> *El Nikkei de la Bolsa de Tokio ha cerrado la sesión del miércoles con una caída del 4,70%, tras los fuertes descensos en Wall Street*
> 
> uy uy uy, que esta todo mas rojo que el tomate. Esto es otro empujoncito más para que europa quite el freno de mano y volvamos a tener otra sesión bajista.
> 
> http://www.publico.es/dinero/045553/bolsas/asiaticas/anticipan/nueva/jornada/sobresaltos/mercados



pero ya sabes, estos japoneses son muy extraños si comen hasta pescado crudo y todo


----------



## Amon_Ra (6 Feb 2008)

No solo en Nikey bajo un 4,7% casi todas las bolsas asiaticas con alguna excepcion podeis ver aqui:

http://finance.yahoo.com/intlindices?e=asia

Symbol	Name	Last Trade	Change	Related Info^AORD	All Ordinaries	5,677.60 12:11AM ET	Down 174.50 (2.98%)	Components, Chart, More
^SSEC	Shanghai Composite	4,599.70 Feb 5	Down 72.47 (1.55%)	Chart, More
^HSI	Hang Seng	23,469.46 1:42AM ET	Down 1,339.24 (5.40%)	Components, Chart, More
^BSESN	BSE 30	18,017.83 2:19AM ET	Down 645.33 (3.46%)	Chart, More
^JKSE	Jakarta Composite	2,621.53 2:33AM ET	Down 82.72 (3.06%)	Components, Chart, More
^KLSE	KLSE Composite	1,432.35 Feb 5	Up 12.69 (0.89%)	Components, Chart, More
^N225	Nikkei 225	13,099.24 2:00AM ET	Down 646.26 (4.70%)	Chart, More
^NZ50	NZSE 50	3,690.01 Feb 4	Down 21.72 (0.59%)	Components, Chart, More
^STI	Straits Times	2,932.08 6:31PM ET	Down 106.34 (3.50%)	Components, Chart, More
^KS11	Seoul Composite	1,696.57 Feb 5	Up 6.44 (0.38%)	Components, Chart, More
^TWII	Taiwan Weighted	7,673.99 Feb 1	Up 152.86 (2.03%)	Chart, More

Lo que pueda pasar hoy en el Ibex dentro de poco se vera pero por lo expuesto da toda laimpresion de que el Tsunami se acerca.

Estaremos atentos.


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2008)

*a la espera*

uy...parece que la comedia tiene fuerza para un dia más....subimos un 0.25 antes de salir a la cancha...


----------



## Skizored (6 Feb 2008)

Hoy si no se equivoca mi gatito será un día de velatorio por el gato muerto. Otro escalón más hasta el mundo real y abandonar de una vez por todas el mundo de Hoz y "La Comedia".


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (6 Feb 2008)

Bobojista dijo:


> juassssssss , y con todo lo que está cayendo Trichet no va a bajar los tipos?
> Bobo el que se lo crea.
> 
> P.D.: *me importa un rábano lo que le suceda al ibex *



Ni bajando tipos se arregla esto. Volveremos al trueque. Un piso por un paquete de bolis bic. Al tiempo.


¿Tus inversiones están el ladrillos? :

O bien, ¿no tienes inversiones porque dedicas tus ingresos a pagar una deuda galopante?


----------



## lobomalo (6 Feb 2008)

hoy toca el rebote del avestruz onanista!!!

seguro!


----------



## Paisaje (6 Feb 2008)

*MIAOOOOOooo...*


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2008)

*de momento*

empezamos para abajo -0.59%......


----------



## javso (6 Feb 2008)

Da la vuelta, rebota y sube un 0,11% a las 9:17


----------



## javso (6 Feb 2008)

Si el DJ no varía más de +/- 1%, apuesto por una subida leve, de un 0,8%


----------



## dillei (6 Feb 2008)

después de la caida de ayer, debería estar rebotando mucho más. Las bajadas de tipos en USA tienen un límite


----------



## Tuttle (6 Feb 2008)

dillei dijo:


> después de la caida de ayer, debería estar rebotando mucho más. Las bajadas de tipos en USA tienen un límite



Aquí nadie tiene personalidad, supongo que preferiran esperar a ver que hace la locomotora ya que si miran a la situación nacional todo el mundo saldría espantado del parquet. 

Hoy hay datos de hipotecas USA, como salgan cruzadas puede irse esto a freir esparragos.


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Feb 2008)

Por ahora se limitan a seguir al DAX(aleman) y al CAC(Frances), suben y bajan los tres a la vez, aunque el unico en verde ahora es el ibex.


----------



## Chihiro (6 Feb 2008)

yo sigo pensando que bajará por lo menos hasta el 12.200. No se si lo hará hoy o tardara varios dias, pero bajará


----------



## josemazgz (6 Feb 2008)

Se nota que hoy está en verde. He tenido que subirlo desde "page 2"


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (6 Feb 2008)

josemazgz dijo:


> Se nota que hoy está en verde. He tenido que subirlo desde "page 2"



Si es que somos unos catastrofistas


----------



## nam (6 Feb 2008)

josemazgz dijo:


> Se nota que hoy está en verde. He tenido que subirlo desde "page 2"



Sin preocupaciones...manyana salen una "tonelada" de datos economicos en EEUU y va a estar mas interesante que hoy.
Al final Europa va a cerrar casi plano y EEUU ni idea porque estan de los nervios y tanto venden como si fuera el fin del mundo como compran como si estuviera todo solucionado.


----------



## Pachorramaa (6 Feb 2008)

josemazgz dijo:


> Se nota que hoy está en verde. He tenido que subirlo desde "page 2"



Jeje, es verdad: últimamente no hay más que mirar dónde está el hilo del IBEX para saber qué tal va la jornada bolsística :o


----------



## josemazgz (6 Feb 2008)

nam dijo:


> Sin preocupaciones...manyana salen una "tonelada" de datos economicos en EEUU y va a estar mas interesante que hoy.
> Al final Europa va a cerrar casi plano y EEUU ni idea porque estan de los nervios y tanto venden como si fuera el fin del mundo como compran como si estuviera todo solucionado.



Desde mi NPI-ísmo de bolsa. ¿Por qué cerrando ayer el DJI con cerca de un -3% y el Nikkei con -4% (si mal no recuerdo) lleva el casi todo el día en verde?


----------



## nam (6 Feb 2008)

josemazgz dijo:


> Desde mi NPI-ísmo de bolsa. ¿Por qué cerrando ayer el DJI con cerca de un -3% y el Nikkei con -4% (si mal no recuerdo) lleva el casi todo el día en verde?



Ha salido la productividad estadounidense de diciembre y es mejor que la esperada (aunque tampoco ha sido un aumento que merezca la pena, pero cualquier noticia buena se toma muy bien).
Ademas un par de empresas de entretenimiento (Disney y Times) han publicado resultados de enero y estimaciones del primer trimestre mayores de lo que esperaba WS pero menores que el anyo pasado. Y se lo han tomado como que las cosas no andan tan mal si la gente se gasta dinero en eso.

Ademas los stocks de petroleo no andan tan mal este mes...otra buena noticia.
Lo raro es que el subidon de la bolsa no es muy grande por ahora, a ver que pasa manyana.


----------



## freedani (6 Feb 2008)

josemazgz dijo:


> Desde mi NPI-ísmo de bolsa. ¿Por qué cerrando ayer el DJI con cerca de un -3% y el Nikkei con -4% (si mal no recuerdo) lleva el casi todo el día en verde?



Bueno, si haces un recuento te darás cuenta que los indicadores siguen sobrevendidos a CP y una posible pérdida del 12.800 llevaría al IBEX a las proximidades de 12.000-12.200, amenazando la violación de estos niveles. La Bolsa europea ha estado esperando el comportamiento de los futuros del Dow y su apertura para ver si continuaban a la baja o no. Como está alcista por los buenos resultados de hipotecas firmadas el mes pasado pues eso, todavía queda un poco de tiempo hasta que se rompan los soportes del 12.200. Tiempo al tiempo,...


----------



## nam (6 Feb 2008)

Andalucia Lamentable dijo:


> Quiere decir que si un dia nos despertamos con la conjuncion de 3 o 4 datos malos caeran a plomo?



Eso parece.

Porque los fondos de inversion y hedge funds no pueden deshacerse de todas sus posiciones simplemente porque pintan bastos en el futuro.
Pero va a haber mas panicos como el de ayer, sin duda.


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Feb 2008)

En USA mucha gente invierte en bolsa para su jubilación, sino es que anda metida en fondos, etc., ahi no hay una seguridad social como la europea con sus pensiones.

La caida de la bolsa, no solo significa perdidas para unos cuantos inversores, muchos pequeños bolsitas pueden perder sus planes de jubilación.

Es por eso que el gobierno protege casi directamente a las bolsas, apoyandolas con su gabinete anticrisis en momentos de bajada para amortiguar sus caidas e iniciar una pronta recuperación, los inversores lo saben.

El problema es lo que hara si las condiciones se deterioran mucho, su actuación tiene un limite por su costo, cuando compra ha de vender para recuperar liquidez, si se produce una venta masiva continuada de poco les va ha servir.


----------



## Pesetero (6 Feb 2008)

josemazgz dijo:


> Se nota que hoy está en verde. He tenido que subirlo desde "page 2"



Teorema 169.4/3 de la intenné: El tiempo de carga de burbuja.info es directamente proporcional a las pérdidas del ibex ese mismo día. Dicho queda


----------



## Delendaestdomus (6 Feb 2008)

*Falsos tópicos.*



Alvin Red dijo:


> En USA mucha gente invierte en bolsa para su jubilación, sino es que anda metida en fondos, etc., ahi no hay una seguridad social como la europea con sus pensiones.



Échale un vistazo a

http://www.ssa.gov/

para, al menos, opinar con conocimiento de causa.


----------



## terraenxebre (6 Feb 2008)

cemento dijo:


> Cuando el IBEX andaba por el 9.000, en pleno pinchazo de la burbuja .com, Hell-boy (entonces se llamaba de otra manera) predijo en los foros de bolsa que nos íbamos al 5.500. Todos se le rieron... hasta que se pusieron a llorar...
> 
> Igual a tí se te ríen ahora si pruebas a decirlo en los foros de Expansión, pero me temo que te quedas algo corto. ¿Vosotros imagináis el SAN a 6, el BBVA a 8 y TEF a 10?



hay un mejor ejemplo...

Terra a menos de 4


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Feb 2008)

Delendaestdomus dijo:


> Échale un vistazo a
> http://www.ssa.gov/
> para, al menos, opinar con conocimiento de causa.



Anda pensaba que habia tenido un gazapo y habia puesto Suecia en lugar de USA, bueno echale tu un vistaza a esto para que me puedas responder con conocimiento de causa.



> http://www.supen.fi.cr/public/pensusa.htm
> *EL SISTEMA DE PENSIONES EN LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS*
> _Ronald Chaves Marín.
> _
> ...



Aqui esta pues uno de los principales problemas que tiene USA, si entra en recesión aparte del paro, etc, muchos de estos planes de pensiones se pueden ir al carajo, por eso se intenta cuidar y mimar el mercado bursatil.


----------



## nam (6 Feb 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Anda pensaba que habia tenido un gazapo y habia puesto Suecia en lugar de USA, bueno echale tu un vistaza a esto para que me puedas responder con conocimiento de causa.
> 
> 
> 
> Aqui esta pues uno de los principales problemas que tiene USA, si entra en recesión aparte del paro, etc, muchos de estos planes de pensiones se pueden ir al carajo, por eso se intenta cuidar y mimar el mercado bursatil.



El enlance que pones es de Costa Rica?

De todas formas, las conclusiones del estudio costaricense



> CONCLUSIONES
> 
> El régimen de pensiones de los Estados Unidos es un sistema de dos pilares: la seguridad social, financiada por impuestos y un sistema privado, patrocinado por patronos del sector público y privado, no obligatorio, pero muy generalizado por el importante incentivo fiscal a que está sujeto. La magnitud de este segundo grupo lo ha convertido en el principal inversionista institucional del mercado de capitales norteamericano, con mucha influencia en las innovaciones financieras.



A ver hay dos planes de pensiones. El publico (seguridad social) y el privado (401K para empleados y IRA para autonomos), que es un extra.
Crearon el privado porque todos los expertos dicen que los planes de pensiones publicos no van a ser suficientes dentro de 30 anyo, en EEUU y en Europa.

El privado es optativo y dependiendo del fondo de inversion que tu empresa o tu elijas puedes poner tus aportaciones al 401K en la Bolsa, en Bonos del Tesoro, incluso en metalico o en oro.


----------



## Chihiro (6 Feb 2008)

¿Aguantarán los mercados europeos otro dia en rojo de los americanos?

Lo digo porque a esta hora los USA se dieron la vuelta hacia abajo.


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Feb 2008)

Poco a poco que acabo de llegar de juerga y se me da mal escribir alcoholizado 

1.- No soy experto, ni lo quiero ser en planes de jubilacion USA
2.- Si, el enlace es de una web de Costa Rica, estado incorparado a USA con autogobierno y que ha sido expresamente posteado debido a estar en castellano, facilmente entendible por la gente del foro
3.- Mi intención era y es subrayar la importancia de la renta variable en los planes de jubilación americanos, que sea un 30%, 40% o 90% del total francamenta no lo se
4.- Dicha importancia cobra más interes debido a la crisis subprime y a los fondos con CDO basuras.
5.- Creado o no a 30 años vista, hay mucha gente que ha apostado por ellos y cuando digo mucha es mucha, sino mirad el post y el link.

Dicho esto y si quereis buscar los 3 pies al gato, buscadlos, lo que no quita que muchos americanos van a cobrar menos si la bolsa se derrumba, y eso, ahora, son votos perdidos en tiempo de elecciones.

¿Mas comentarios?


----------



## ronald29780 (6 Feb 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Poco a poco que acabo de llegar de juerga y se me da mal escribir alcoholizado
> 
> 1.- No soy experto, ni lo quiero ser en planes de jubilacion USA
> 2.- Si, el enlace es de una web de Costa Rica, estado incorparado a USA con autogobierno y que ha sido expresamente posteado debido a estar en castellano, facilmente entendible por la gente del foro
> ...



No te cabrees, Alvin. Nam no suele trolear, al menos que sea a ex-burbu
PD Lee atentamente tu mensaje y recapitula la diferencia entre Costa Rica y Puerto Rico. Luego borraré mi PD


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2008)

*interesante*

muy buen punto Alvin, ....así que helicopter Ben tiene buenas razones para repartir la pasta...


----------



## nam (7 Feb 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Poco a poco que acabo de llegar de juerga y se me da mal escribir alcoholizado
> 
> 1.- No soy experto, ni lo quiero ser en planes de jubilacion USA
> 2.- Si, el enlace es de una web de Costa Rica, estado incorparado a USA con autogobierno y que ha sido expresamente posteado debido a estar en castellano, facilmente entendible por la gente del foro
> ...




Lo primero, como ha dicho Ronald, Costa Rica no es Puerto Rico.

Lo segundo yo soy "ejperta" por lo que me toca, ya que seguramente me jubile en EEUU.

Tercero, a los que inviertieron todo su 401k en Bolsa ya les dieron el trasquilon cuando las punto com (hasta tal punto que algunos no pudieron jubilarse)....desde entonces la gente diversifica su 401k, y hay fondos especializados en ir cambiando la combinacion renta variable/fija dependiendo de tu edad, para que no les pase lo mismo que a los que les toco el .com en edad de jubilacion.

Cuarto, no troleo, solo puntualizo , soy asi de odiosa:

Quinto, si los fondos de pension son importantes en bolsa, pero aun mas son los hedge funds donde los ricos de verdad ponen su dinero, esos si que mueven el mercado.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Feb 2008)

Nam, agradezco tus correcciones  . siempre se aprende algo.

PD.: Si ya digo yo que uno no puede llegar con unas birras de más a casa, mira que confundirme con CR y PR, que se le va hacer ....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Feb 2008)

Pre-apertura, el IBEX35 gana un 0,42%.
Por cierto más de 9.000Millones de Leuros que ganó el año pasado el BSCH, jodelos, un 19,6% más que el año pasado.... si es que los ricos siempre ganan....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Feb 2008)

IBEX35 -1% 12885.... toda Europa en rojo, ¿le estan queriendo decir algo al señor Trichet?

Creo que los tendrá bien puestos y se fijará en lo que se tiene que fijar, que es para lo que le pagan...


----------



## Räikkonen (7 Feb 2008)

¿Alguien sabe a que hora Mr. Trinchings nos saca de dudas sobre los tipos?


----------



## bestia (7 Feb 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe a que hora Mr. Trinchings nos saca de dudas sobre los tipos?




Creo que a las 13:30h.

Lo podeis ver en directo aquí: http://www.bloomberg.com/avp/avp.htm?clipSRC=LiveES


----------



## DeCafeina (7 Feb 2008)

Carpatos dijo:


> ...Una de las claves del día puede estar en la reunión del Banco de Inglaterra, cuyo resultado sabremos a las 13h, y la del BCE a las 13h45....




http://www.serenitymarkets.com/todos_comentarios.asp?pagina=5


----------



## bestia (7 Feb 2008)

bestia dijo:


> Creo que a las 13:30h.
> 
> Lo podeis ver en directo aquí: http://www.bloomberg.com/avp/avp.htm?clipSRC=LiveES




Rectifico: a las 14:30h comparece el Sr. Trichet.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Feb 2008)

ATENCIÓN, ATENCIÓN!!!!!

El IBEX35 ha roto el 12800, a la tercera ha ido la vencida... cae un -2,13% y se va a los 12760puntos... como no logre reaccionar hoy y cierre por debajo de los 12800 ir rezando... :


----------



## Pillao (7 Feb 2008)

Apretando las tuercas:

Madrid 1396.08 -22.33 -1.57% 
IBEX35 12762.60 -274.70 -2.11% 
CAC 40 4688.77 -127.66 -2.65% 
FTSE 100 5714.30 -161.10 -2.74% 
DAX 6687.30 -160.21 -2.34%


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (7 Feb 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> ATENCIÓN, ATENCIÓN!!!!!
> 
> El IBEX35 ha roto el 12800, a la tercera ha ido la vencida... cae un -2,13% y se va a los 12760puntos... como no logre reaccionar hoy y cierre por debajo de los 12800 ir rezando... :



haz el favor de no ser negativo, se patriota y pon la pantalla del ordenador al revés


----------



## Pillao (7 Feb 2008)

Futures, North America:



INDEX VALUE CHANGE OPEN HIGH LOW TIME 
DJIA INDEX 12,125.00 -110.00 12,236.00 12,285.00 12,119.00 08:17 
S&P 500 1,315.60 -14.40 1,331.90 1,338.00 1,314.90 08:17 
NASDAQ 100 1,716.75 -31.50 1,753.00 1,765.50 1,716.50 08:17


----------



## BOFH (7 Feb 2008)

Recupera ahora mismo los 12800 pero por muy poco.

Si cierra por debajo va a ser divertido. Veremos como abre el Dow...


----------



## Amon_Ra (7 Feb 2008)

Los tres datos Europeos dan el tono aqui estan comindo buenas mariscadas aun en Madrid antes de enterarse ,veremos como les sientan.despues de la patadita del Sr Trinchet la merienda.
12807 ahora pero ya a tocado los 12704 y resiste cual Troyano los embates en sus soportes esperara refuerzos de NY o sera traicinado por el Senado USA.
Dentro de un rato se vera.Mientras tanto los Europeos bajan alrededor de 2,5%.
http://www.expansion.com/edicion/exp/mercados/es/desarrollo/1087097.html

Saludos
PD: se dice que los soportes estan para soportar pero otros dicen que los soportes estan para romperlos que pasara dentro de poco otro capitulo.


----------



## terraenxebre (7 Feb 2008)

hoy al ibex le van a zurrar en la última media hora..


----------



## ronald29780 (7 Feb 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Nam, agradezco tus correcciones  . siempre se aprende algo.
> 
> PD.: Si ya digo yo que uno no puede llegar con unas birras de más a casa, mira que confundirme con CR y PR, que se le va hacer ....



Pido disculpas publicamente. Me habia dado cuenta, porque me ha pasado mas que una vez (confundir ambos) y tenia que haberte mandado un PM.


----------



## Burbujeando (7 Feb 2008)

cerrando:
*-1.13%*


----------



## DeCafeina (7 Feb 2008)

Ibex al cierre: 12.889,50 -1,13%


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Feb 2008)

Rescatado de la pag 4.

El Ibex35 y demas bolsas cayendo por culpa de las monolines .....




Carpatos dijo:


> Ahora mismo, para mí, el tema de las aseguradoras puede ser más peligroso que la propia recesión. De momento está liquidando este tema las ganancias de la sesión.




PD. Ronald29780 no pasa nada


----------



## TocahuevoS (8 Feb 2008)

*Cierre*

*+0.35*, tras una bajada temeraria.


----------



## terraenxebre (8 Feb 2008)

TocahuevoS dijo:


> *+0.35*, tras una bajada temeraria.



eso es como decir ¡ preparse para la próxima semana! toca cuesta abajo


----------



## Alexandros (11 Feb 2008)

Hagan sus apuestas para mañana y esta semana.


----------



## luisfernando (11 Feb 2008)

caida del 5 %


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Feb 2008)

infoBAEprofesional.com dijo:


> *31 de Julio de 2007*
> 
> ¿Cómo se mide la mayor aversión al riesgo de los inversores? Los índices de los derivados de crédito se han convertido en uno de los mejores barómetros para medir el apetito de riesgo en el mercado de créditos corporativos. El Itraxx Crossover, que mide el costo anual de asegurar deuda corporativa frente a un posible impago ha aumentado hasta niveles no vistos desde mayo de 2005, desde los 200 puntos básicos que se encontraba a comienzos de junio hasta los 350.
> http://www.infobaeprofesional.com/n...ve-para-entender-la-crisis-en-el-credito.html



http://www.indexco.com/
Itraxx Crossover, viernes 8/02/08 ..... 527,40 Record historico

Ya veis como esta la cosa.


----------



## BOFH (11 Feb 2008)

Empezamos con una bajadita:

IBEX 35 12.856,30 -0,61% -78,50 12.934,80 9:18


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Feb 2008)

Ya tenemos a nuestro invicto IBEX35 en verde a pesar que las demas plazas europeas estan rojo. si es que somos los mejores .... españa va bien, ¿por que?, porque el ibex lo demuestra .


----------



## feliponII (11 Feb 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ya tenemos a nuestro invicto IBEX35 en verde a pesar que las demas plazas europeas estan rojo. si es que somos los mejores .... españa va bien, ¿por que?, porque el ibex lo demuestra .



es curioso la remonatada que ha dado esta mañana del gap casi de 200 pts se ve que el fin de semana mucha gente se ha acojonado y los que han esperado al lunes se han encotrado con el ibex rebajado ...


----------



## Kaiku (11 Feb 2008)

Cárpatos:
¿Qué pasa?
El factor clave de la bajada que vemos en Europa en este momento viene desde EEUU.

Un solo valor es el responsable, se trata de AIG, la mayor aseguradora del mundo que se desploma más del 10%. Este es un valor relativamente poco volátil y muy pesado, de hecho este es el peor día desde el crash de 1987.

La causa está en los reparos puestos por sus auditores por la forma de contabilizar algunas derivados de riesgo. Traducido al román paladino, que terminará por sacar esqueletos del armario bastante más importantes por la crisis subprime. Esto está afectando a todo el sector financiero y arrastra a Europa.
http://www.serenitymarkets.com/ficha_comentario.asp?sec=9&id=6984


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Feb 2008)

El IBEX35 ha hecho un picado de -230puntos -1,05% hasta los 12800, aquí tiene una buena resistencia, a ver si la aguanta...


----------



## terraenxebre (11 Feb 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El IBEX35 ha hecho un picado de -230puntos -1,05% hasta los 12800, aquí tiene una buena resistencia, a ver si la aguanta...



Dile byebye a ese soporte...( hoy, mañana o pasado mañana...pero Aaaaaaaaaaaadiós)


----------



## nam (11 Feb 2008)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Dile byebye a ese soporte...( hoy, mañana o pasado mañana...pero Aaaaaaaaaaaadiós)



Creo que depende de como salgan las noticias financieras de la semana.
Para el miercoles sabremos si tenemos otra semanita "movida" (hacia abajo).


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Feb 2008)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Dile byebye a ese soporte...( hoy, mañana o pasado mañana...pero Aaaaaaaaaaaadiós)



Hoy la ha aguantado 3 veces... de todas formas que lo romperá está más claro que el agua... está haciendo un movimento lateral, retomará la tendencia bajista en cuanto lo rompa bien roto...


----------



## Mr. Guiyotinne (11 Feb 2008)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Dile byebye a ese soporte...( hoy, mañana o pasado mañana...pero Aaaaaaaaaaaadiós)



Sip, en cuanto lleguen esas noticias del consumo en Enero en EEUU y los resultado de GM ¡Amos a vé!

Yo no veo noticias que auguren una subida para nada...


----------



## elefante (11 Feb 2008)

Lo curioso es que nuehtro ibej 35 esta haciendolo mejor que Europa estos últimos días. ¿Será verdah eso de que vamoj a adelantah a Alemania?


----------



## terraenxebre (11 Feb 2008)

elefante dijo:


> Lo curioso es que nuehtro ibej 35 esta haciendolo mejor que Europa estos últimos días. ¿Será verdah eso de que vamoj a adelantah a Alemania?



a base de gasolina de tocho no creo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Feb 2008)

Cuarto asalto al 12800...


----------



## demiOtser (11 Feb 2008)

Otra opinión sobre el Ibej-35 (mola la jotización de palabros, je, je, je) en la web de bolsacava.com el pasado día 8 de Febrero:
* http://www.bolsacava.com/



> *Entrevista a José Luis Cava en "Estrategias de Inversión"*
> 
> "No creo que la bolsa inicie una tendencia alcista antes de julio de 2008”(08/02/2008)
> 
> ...



El vídeo de la entrevista. Es algo largo, pero se hace ameno:
+ http://estrategiasdeinversion.com/v...a_tendencia_alcista_antes_de_julio_de_2008%94

Si os sobra media hora, os recomiendo su visionado. Al final de la entrevista, se entra (muy brevísimamente, eso sí) a cuestiones tales como los tipos de interés USA y la posibilidad de una recesión de mayor calado para el horizonte de 2011 (?).

Saludos,
dO.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Feb 2008)

demiOtser dijo:


> Otra opinión sobre el Ibej-35 (mola la jotización de palabros, je, je, je) en la web de bolsacava.com el pasado día 8 de Febrero:
> * http://www.bolsacava.com/
> 
> 
> ...



los años que terminan en ocho, cuando enero se ha comportado mal, suelen subir con mucha fuerza, sobre todo a partir del primer trimestre

Comprad malditos!!!! no veis que esta es la señal!!!! ja ja ja que showman


----------



## demiOtser (11 Feb 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> los años que terminan en ocho, cuando enero se ha comportado mal, suelen subir con mucha fuerza, sobre todo a partir del primer trimestre
> 
> Comprad malditos!!!! no veis que esta es la señal!!!! ja ja ja que showman



Je, je, je, yo me he reído lo mismo. 

Aunque supongo que el comentario del Cava, no es más que una réplica a otra cábala del mismo estilo: "si Enero es malo, el resto del año es malo", a lo que Cava responde que eso ha sido así el 50% de las veces (y luego, remata con lo del ocho).

Pero sí, es divertido oír estas frivolidades (siempre que no estés perdiendo dinero en la bolsa, claro).

Un saludo,
dO.


----------



## eduenca (11 Feb 2008)

demiOtser dijo:


> Otra opinión sobre el Ibej-35 (mola la jotización de palabros, je, je, je) en la web de bolsacava.com el pasado día 8 de Febrero:
> * http://www.bolsacava.com/
> 
> 
> ...



Cava no da una, con lo que usándolos como opinión contraria es como se acierta.


----------



## demiOtser (11 Feb 2008)

eduenca dijo:


> Cava no da una, con lo que usándolos como opinión contraria es como se acierta.



Esa parece ser una máxima aplicable a muchos analistas de mercados. 

Recuerdo un comentario de Cárpatos en el que argumentaba que históricamente, considerando una cartera de valores recomendados por los analistas a primeros de año, en un inmenso porcentaje de las veces esa cartera habría producido pérdidas a final de año. Por el contrario, una cartera formada por aquellos valores peor considerados por los analistas, habría generado beneficio (de nuevo, la mayoría de los años) a final de año. Lamento no disponer del enlace.

La piña de hoy del Ibex, por cierto y según Cárpatos, estaría causada por los problemas de AIG en USA:



> 16:03:34 h. ¿Qué pasa?
> 
> El factor clave de la bajada que vemos en Europa en este momento viene desde EEUU.
> 
> ...



Saludos,
dO.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Feb 2008)

"Nosotros seguimos pensando que la situación actual no puede revertirse mientras no vuelvan a abrirse los mercados de crédito, algo que puede llevar aún meses", señalaban los expertos de Bankinter, que opinan que "es probable que el fondo del mercado se encuentre ya sólo un 8% más abajo".

Por su parte, los expertos de Urquijo Bolsa apuntaban en su informe diario que "los riesgos económicos y crediticios siguen pesando en el ánimo de los inversores, que temen una próxima confirmación de ambas amenazas".

Los analistas técnicos de esta casa decían por la mañana que la situación del índice español es lateral y volátil. Además, recordaban que el Ibex se mueve entre los 13.084 y los 12.722 puntos, así que "la rotura de uno de los dos niveles nos orientará del próximo movimiento. Por encima de 13.085 se encuentra la directriz bajista (13.260) y la fuerte resistencia de la zona 13.500 que no prevemos se supere en próximas semanas. Por debajo de 12.720 el índice tendería a caer a la zona de mínimos (12.164-11.937)".


http://www.eleconomista.es/mercados...emana-comienza-con-perdidas-y-sin-dinero.html


----------



## soul (11 Feb 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> "Nosotros seguimos pensando que la situación actual no puede revertirse mientras no vuelvan a abrirse los mercados de crédito, algo que puede llevar aún meses", señalaban los expertos de Bankinter, que opinan que "es probable que el fondo del mercado se encuentre ya sólo un 8% más abajo".
> 
> Por su parte, los expertos de Urquijo Bolsa apuntaban en su informe diario que "los riesgos económicos y crediticios siguen pesando en el ánimo de los inversores, que temen una próxima confirmación de ambas amenazas".
> 
> ...



(-0,90%), Hoy ha vuelto a bajar. Ahora está en 12.818,80, y eso empezando el año.


----------



## El_Presi (12 Feb 2008)

Carpatos en nivel conspiranoico madmaxero

http://www.serenitymarkets.com/ficha_comentario.asp?sec=3&id=7017

Las bolsas subiendo y el itraxx...nuevo máximo histórico hasta 565 puntos. Ha abierto ligeramente a la baja pero enseguida lluvia de compras que lo mandan a las nubes. Divergencia bajista con el comportamiento de las bolsas, es como si estuvieran aguantando artificialmente a la bolsa hasta que se sitúen, no se, es algo raro.


----------



## Pillao (12 Feb 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> Carpatos en nivel conspiranoico madmaxero
> 
> http://www.serenitymarkets.com/ficha_comentario.asp?sec=3&id=7017
> 
> Las bolsas subiendo y el itraxx...nuevo máximo histórico hasta 565 puntos. Ha abierto ligeramente a la baja pero enseguida lluvia de compras que lo mandan a las nubes. Divergencia bajista con el comportamiento de las bolsas, es como si estuvieran aguantando artificialmente a la bolsa hasta que se sitúen, no se, es algo raro.



Es que el mercado es la mejor atalaya...


----------



## Tuttle (12 Feb 2008)

Los analgésicos tapan los síntomas pero no curan los cánceres 

Paciencia señores, que el paciente no se va a morir de un día para otro. (Por muy inútiles que sean los médicos)


----------



## Räikkonen (12 Feb 2008)

Hoy habra calma chicha.

Salen un monton de indicadores de referencia para USA de miercoles a viennes. El final de semana va a ser movidito y puede que incluso el lunes.

Poco movimiento en las bolsas ayer, y hoy va por el mismo camino. Es la calma antes de la tempestad...

Hasta que no pongan los tipos al 0% en USA, aun queda camino


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (12 Feb 2008)

Pues esta noticia, va a ser determinante para "guol strits"...a ver como se lo toma nuestro "IBÉX-RICO"...

http://ve.invertia.com/noticias/noticia.aspx?idNoticia=200802121226_EFE_FB2008&idtel=



> General Motors acumuló 38.700 millones de dólares de pérdidas en 2007
> Washington, 12 feb (EFECOM).- General Motors informó hoy de que tuvo unas pérdidas netas de 38.700 millones de dólares, las mayores en la historia de un fabricante de automóviles, debido a la inclusión de 38.300 millones de dólares de gastos especiales por créditos fiscales no utilizados.
> 
> Excluido este cargo, GM dijo que la pérdida neta se redujo a 23 millones de dólares, una significante mejora frente a los 2.200 millones de pérdidas de 2006.
> ...


----------



## Mr. Guiyotinne (12 Feb 2008)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Pues esta noticia, va a ser determinante para "guol strits"...a ver como se lo toma nuestro "IBÉX-RICO"...
> 
> http://ve.invertia.com/noticias/noticia.aspx?idNoticia=200802121226_EFE_FB2008&idtel=



De momento en Cárpatos no dicen nada... Deben estar vendiendo hasta el ratón...


----------



## El_Presi (12 Feb 2008)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Pues esta noticia, va a ser determinante para "guol strits"...a ver como se lo toma nuestro "IBÉX-RICO"...
> 
> http://ve.invertia.com/noticias/noticia.aspx?idNoticia=200802121226_EFE_FB2008&idtel=



hizo subir la bolsa porque fueron resultados mejor de lo esperado.

Ahora el subidón es gracias a Warren Buffet y su supuesto rescate de monolines


----------



## creative (12 Feb 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> hizo subir la bolsa porque fueron resultados mejor de lo esperado.
> 
> Ahora el subidón es gracias a Warren Buffet y su supuesto rescate de monolines





Ibex 35 13.103,50 2,22 

Que viene despues de una subida???' antes del viernes


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (12 Feb 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> hizo subir la bolsa *porque fueron resultados mejor de lo esperado.*



¡¡Una mejoría!!...38.700 millones de "dolores" de pérdidas...
[mode Jesulín] en "dos" palabras y cuatro "banderillas"... *¡¡IN PRESIONANTE!!...*[/mode Jesulín]


----------



## yo_soy_yo (12 Feb 2008)

Ostias !! , la subida que está metiendo la bolsa está siendo de "aupa" con la noticia de que Warrent Buffet se ofrece para rescatar las aseguradoras de bonos....

http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2008/02/12/52_buffett_rescate_monolines_estadounidenses.html

Saludetes


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (12 Feb 2008)

yo_soy_yo dijo:


> Ostias !! , la subida que está metiendo la bolsa está siendo de "aupa" con la noticia de que Warrent Buffet se ofrece para rescatar las aseguradoras de bonos....
> 
> http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2008/02/12/52_buffett_rescate_monolines_estadounidenses.html
> 
> Saludetes




Alguién que sepa del "campo"...¿ no era después de primavera la mejor época para cazar "pardillos"?...


----------



## Ajoporro (12 Feb 2008)

¿ Llaman al Buffet pa pescar pardillos ?... esto de la caza del avaricioso se está poniendo complicado, dentro de poco tiempo tendrán que hacer como los artistas, juntarse todos los tiburones de la bolsa pa cantar a coro, inviertan inviertan quel mundo se acaba. ¿ Cuánto les quedará que distribuir ?. En el fondo me dan pena, no sé si meter mis ahorrillos en bolsa, probeticos.


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (12 Feb 2008)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Alguién que sepa del "campo"...¿ no era después de primavera la mejor época para cazar "pardillos"?...



¡¡¡van a caer como chinches!!! :


----------



## CHARLIE (13 Feb 2008)

*Parece mentira, que a estas alturas.........................*



Agarraoslaskalandrakas dijo:


> ¡¡¡van a caer como chinches!!! :



.......del "escenario de esta comedia y farsa" todavía haya pardillos que "piquen",`pero como dices tú, "van a caer como chinches.

Saludos.-


----------



## El_Presi (13 Feb 2008)

ahora se apuntan todos a nuestra tragicomedia

http://www.eleconomista.es/flash/no...l-suelo-del-Ibex-en-11800-puntos-en-2009.html

Ahorro Corporación ve el suelo del Ibex en 11.800 puntos en 2009
Agencias | 19:45 - 13/02/2008

El Ibex 35 podría bajar hasta un suelo de 11.800 puntos en 2009 en el peor de los escenarios, según un informe difundido este miércoles por Ahorro Corporación, lo que supone un 25% menos de las anteriores previsiones de 2007. La entidad explica que esto se traduce en una revisión a la baja de las estimaciones de beneficios de cerca del 40% de las empresas que componen el índice.


----------



## elefante (13 Feb 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> ahora se apuntan todos a nuestra tragicomedia
> 
> http://www.eleconomista.es/flash/no...l-suelo-del-Ibex-en-11800-puntos-en-2009.html
> 
> ...



Ostias, pues vamos a comprar que estamos ya casi en el suelo


----------



## Mocito Feliz (13 Feb 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> ahora se apuntan todos a nuestra tragicomedia
> 
> http://www.eleconomista.es/flash/no...l-suelo-del-Ibex-en-11800-puntos-en-2009.html
> 
> ...



Aprendamos a leer por favor. EN EL PEOR DE LOS ESCENARIOS. Vamos que estamos a un paso del minimo de los proximos 50 años segun esta gente


----------



## CHARLIE (15 Feb 2008)

*Creo que aún queda MUC HO TRECHO para ir bajando...*



elefante dijo:


> Ostias, pues vamos a comprar que estamos ya casi en el suelo



.............según me comenta una persona bastante experimentada en el tema de la Bolsa. Según su opinión en España está mantenida artificialmente porque el gobbierno y las mismas grandes empresas están inyectando "pasta" sin cesar para mantener con vida al "muerto".

La caída, el día (proximo) en que la bolsa refleje la realidad de la economía podría rondar sobre el 40-50% de los valores actuales según él.


Saludos.-


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (15 Feb 2008)

????????

¿No hablaremos de la misma persona? Porque la semana pasada un amigo, subdirector de banco y "freak" de la bolsa desde los tiempos del instituto, que ha sido nuncabajista acérrimo hasta finales del verano ( sería iluminado por Tochovista en sueños, imagino... ) me dijo literalmente " si tienes pasta en la bolsa sácala rápido, que esto va a pegar una hostia el dia menos pensado que nos vamos a acordar hasta el asilo "

Supongo que será la "histeria colectiva", pero a mi, que quereis que os diga, como que la bolsa a 10Km lo mas cerca


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (15 Feb 2008)

Eso es lo que yo he deducido... y eso no quiere decir que el dia 10 reviente todo, claro...
Pero vamos, creo que por pura lógica, sin necesidad de hablar con nadie que supuestamente maneje datos sensibles, yo creo que podemos darnos cuenta por nosotros mismos de que aquí tenemos una situación insostenible en muchos frentes, y si se sostiene todavía es por un binomio de intereses entre peces gordos que están empufados e intentan salir a tiempo y con disimulo antes de la traca final, y el interés de los dos grandes partidos de que nada "gordo" pase antes de que tengan firmado el contrato de arrendamiento de la poltrona.


----------



## CHARLIE (15 Feb 2008)

*Ciertamente, petardazo......................................... ..*



Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Eso es lo que yo he deducido... y eso no quiere decir que el dia 10 reviente todo, claro...
> Pero vamos, creo que por pura lógica, sin necesidad de hablar con nadie que supuestamente maneje datos sensibles, yo creo que podemos darnos cuenta por nosotros mismos de que aquí tenemos una situación insostenible en muchos frentes, y si se sostiene todavía es por un binomio de intereses entre peces gordos que están empufados e intentan salir a tiempo y con disimulo antes de la traca final, y el interés de los dos grandes partidos de que nada "gordo" pase antes de que tengan firmado el contrato de arrendamiento de la poltrona.



.............................creo que acabas de definir la actual situación de un modo claro, breve y conciso, la palabra clave es INSOSTENIBLE, y el montón (y cuando digo MONTÓN, quiero decir MUCHÍSIMO) DE DINERO que se están puliendo en maquillar el "cadáver" se va a llevar una buena parte del "superavit" de Estado, que tanto van cacareando por los 4 vientos.
Pintan bastos para la economía global, pero aún muchísimo más para este país desvertebrado y saqueado como es el nuestro.

Saludos.-


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (15 Feb 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> ????????
> 
> ¿No hablaremos de la misma persona? Porque la semana pasada un amigo, subdirector de banco y "freak" de la bolsa desde los tiempos del instituto, que ha sido nuncabajista acérrimo hasta finales del verano ( sería iluminado por Tochovista en sueños, imagino... ) me dijo literalmente " si tienes pasta en la bolsa sácala rápido, que esto va a pegar una hostia el dia menos pensado que nos vamos a acordar hasta el asilo "



Esto que comentais se refiere solo al Ibex o todo el mundo?


----------



## terraenxebre (15 Feb 2008)

Andalucia Lamentable dijo:


> IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
> 13.169,40	-1,08% -143,80 13:05:56



hoy toca 
mi avatar singular + zo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Feb 2008)

El DAX ha olido el 7000 y se ha ido a tomar por c**o, se ha llevado detrás a toda Europa, incluido de Pirineos para abajo...

IBEX35 -1,96% 13052puntos, a ver si resiste el 13000 sinó a buscar apoyo en 12800 (otra vez)...:


----------



## aterriza como puedas (15 Feb 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El DAX ha olido el 7000 y se ha ido a tomar por c**o, se ha llevado detrás a toda Europa, incluido de Pirineos para abajo...
> 
> IBEX35 -1,96% 13052puntos, a ver si resiste el 13000 sinó a buscar apoyo en 12800 (otra vez)...:



El Dax ha olido, no. Ayer los de siempre llevaron al DAX hasta el 7000 porque hoy hay vencimiento de contratos de futuros. Los futuros del DAX han vencido a las 13:00 y al minuto siguiente han dejado caer al índice 100 puntos de golpe.

Ya lo dijo proféticamente Al Capone:*si buscan a la mafia, vayan a Wall Street. Allí la encontrarán.*

Pero se esperaba algo así, porque las malas noticias no paran de salir y el iTRAXX Crossover anda por las nubes. Creo que hoy no volveremos a ver los números verdes, salvo que Bennie, alias el Cotero, sorprenda con otra rebaja de tipos por sorpresa.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (15 Feb 2008)

Lo mas cojonudo es que hay quien piensa ( y proclama ) que ya se ha tocado fondo, o se está muy cerca de el. Y como no puede ser de otro modo... de ahí todo para arriba hasta el infinito y mas allá.

No hemos ni empezado a caer


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Feb 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Lo mas cojonudo es que hay quien piensa ( y proclama ) que ya se ha tocado fondo, o se está muy cerca de el. Y como no puede ser de otro modo... de ahí todo para arriba hasta el infinito y mas allá.
> 
> No hemos ni empezado a caer



Hoooombre, empezado sí, desde máximos 16000 estamos rozando los 13000 son 3000puntos!!!!!!!, y hemos tocados mínimos de 11900!!!! yo sigo diciendo que la tendencia a medio y largo es bajista, pero una parte del camino ya la hemos hecho, no me j***s...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Feb 2008)

*Tipos de interés USA*

Ante la lluvia de datos macro a cual peor, ojo a lo que descuentan los futuros sobre fondos federales de forma implícita.

Al 45 % se descuenta una bajada de 75 puntos básicos en la reunión de marzo. 

Al 100% bajada de 50 puntos básicos.
Se descuenta para medio año tipos al 2 %. 

El mercado le aprieta las clavijas a la FED, pero claro tal y como anda el petróleo de nuevo, no quisiera estar en el cuello de la camisa de la FED. De momento el mercado le pide más dosis de droga o se pone a bajar, su chantaje habitual...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (15 Feb 2008)

Lo peor es que ante la monumental bajada de pantalones los triler... digoooo, el mercado (!), ya saben lo que tienen que hacer cuando quieran algo: ni negociar ni hostias, metes un par de sustos ( en el que quedarán muchos cadáveres de medianos y pequeños inversores ) y te darán hasta la combinación de la caja fuerte de Fort Knox...

MANOS ARRIBA, ESTO ES UN ATRACO


----------



## Amon_Ra (15 Feb 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoooombre, empezado sí, desde máximos 16000 estamos rozando los 13000 son 3000puntos!!!!!!!, y hemos tocados mínimos de 11900!!!! yo sigo diciendo que la tendencia a medio y largo es bajista, pero una parte del camino ya la hemos hecho, no me j***s...



Bien cierto si señor una parte del camino ya se a hecho, pero al margen de comentarios de prensa sobre si esto es una situacion pasajera que si tal que si Pascual , no empezaron aun las grandes quiebras los balances son los del 4 trimestre en sus valoraciones en los blue chips la caida de PIB solo es de una decima, pero todos los dias vemos mas de lo mismo, la pregunta seria el camino de subida se conoce pero y el de bajada es previsible dado que hay un factor que no se tubo en las anteriores recesiones en esta el nivel de endeudamiento las bajadas de valoracion de los activos y la principal el petroleo por mas que se habla de bajadas de la economia miralo donde esta y solo puede subir con lo que el gas de otras veces esta vez no existe y eso es primordial tener gas de reserva para la subida estudia las otras caidas bursatiles de ciclo y mira el petroleo relativo en precios como estaba.
O petroleo o alimentos van unidos eso quiere decir inflacion basica y en este pais deflacion de zulitos pero no de electricidad gas alimentos y el resto de necesidades Estangflacion suabe al principio y ya se vera como evoluciona luego, otras epocas de estangflacion se dieron y fueron muy malas de solucionar esta esta aun mas complicada.

De donde se viene se ve rapido hasta donde se ira quien se atreve?.

Indice IBEX 35 5 años
Un saludo.


----------



## Alexandros (18 Feb 2008)

Calentando motores...


This week will be nice.


----------



## jlmagic (18 Feb 2008)

Alexandros dijo:


> Calentando motores...
> 
> 
> This week will be nice.



Por alguna razon en particular?


----------



## Alexandros (18 Feb 2008)

jlmagic dijo:


> Por alguna razon en particular?




Soy de los que cree que esta "campaña" no va a dejar "indiferente" a nadie. 

Hoy ya es Lunes 18 y faltán pocos días para que empiecen a dispararse noticias alarmistas. A ver como se digiere mañana lo de Northern Rock.

Soy un profano en esto de la bolsa, pero espero con ansia el dia del desplome. 

La banda sigue tocando aunque se hunda el barco.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (18 Feb 2008)

Bolsa = Trileros

Se está cociendo algo gordo, de lo que van a salir muchos desplumados y cuatro forrados, nada nuevo por otra parte. Me juego el sueldo de medio año a que no vamos a tardar demasiado en ver un REHOSTION que va a dejar lo de este pasado lunes negro en juegos de niños... al tiempo ( y que conste que me alegraré de estar equivocado )

OFFTOPIC ( o no tanto ): ¿habeis visto lo de solaria?; eso si que es "trilerismo" de manual; en fin...


----------



## Pillao (18 Feb 2008)

Suspendidas de cotización las acciones del Northern Rock... No en el IBEX, claro


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (18 Feb 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Bolsa = Trileros
> 
> Se está cociendo algo gordo, de lo que van a salir muchos desplumados y cuatro forrados, nada nuevo por otra parte. Me juego el sueldo de medio año a que no vamos a tardar demasiado en ver un REHOSTION que va a dejar lo de este pasado lunes negro en juegos de niños... al tiempo ( y que conste que me alegraré de estar equivocado )



Si estas tan seguro que apostarias el sueldo de medio anyo, por que no abres unos cortos? Estarias haciendo eso basicamente, apostando tu dinero a que va a bajar.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (18 Feb 2008)

Primero porque es una frase hecha ( me cuesta mucho sudar mis leuros... ), y segundo porque mi conocimiento de bolsa es limitado. Para meterme en calzas mayores necesitaría dedicarle un tiempo que, gracias a mi ...xxx.. trabajo, no tengo, asi que "zapatero a tus zapatos" y me dedico a ver los toros desde la barrera el 90% del tiempo. Que, por otra parte con la que está cayendo y la que vá a caer, es lo mas sensato


----------



## terraenxebre (18 Feb 2008)

Alexandros dijo:


> Soy de los que cree que esta "campaña" no va a dejar "indiferente" a nadie.
> 
> Hoy ya es Lunes 18 y faltán pocos días para que empiecen a dispararse noticias alarmistas. A ver como se digiere mañana lo de Northern Rock.
> 
> ...



jajajaja, que mala gente eres

a mi también me mola ver los batacazos , sobre todos los que superan el - 4% 

y a lo mejor esta semana es tranquila y todo...pero todo apunta que nos lo vamos a pasar bien


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Feb 2008)

Para los amantes del analisis tecnico (yo no tengo ni idea), va referido al DOW industrial.







http://www.safehaven.com/article-9491.htm


----------



## Mr. Guiyotinne (18 Feb 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Para los amantes del analisis tecnico (yo no tengo ni idea), va referido al DOW industrial.
> 
> 
> http://www.safehaven.com/article-9491.htm



Desde luego, el volumen es más alto y eso puede significar gente que haya visto la figura y se esté poniendo a salvo  ya se sabe que cuantos más lo vean, más posibilidades hay de que se haga realidad...


----------



## Pillao (18 Feb 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Para los amantes del analisis tecnico (yo no tengo ni idea), va referido al DOW industrial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En mí modesta opinión, toca rebote, y con mayor sustancia del ahí expresado…

Desde el punto de vista técnico es muy simple… Si se superase la zona “áurea” del 0,618 se iría a máximos, con lo que de ser batidos estos, nos hallaríamos de nuevo en “subida libre”.

El escenario opuesto, quedaría establecido si por el contrario no fuese capaz de superar con solvencia la resistencia que sin duda ofrecerán la “batería” de los tres “fibos” consecutivos, y consecuentemente se desplomara hacia los mínimos recientes… De exceder este importantísimo soporte, la caída será de las que se recuerden durante mucho tiempo… Y eso si no se concatena con otros eventos (de corte fundamental) que se esperan para el medio plazo.

En todo caso, lo más sensato es prever un substancial rebote a corto.

Sugerencia... Si no se cuenta con los instrumentos y el conocimiento precisos para seguir de cerca la evolución del mercado, mejor esperar acontecimientos en rigurosa liquidez.

Saludos, y ya sabéis… A mí ni caso.


----------



## CHARLIE (19 Feb 2008)

*Interesantísimo Punto De Vista................................*



Pillao dijo:


> En mí modesta opinión, toca rebote, y con mayor sustancia del ahí expresado…
> 
> Desde el punto de vista técnico es muy simple… Si se superase la zona “áurea” del 0,618 se iría a máximos, con lo que de ser batidos estos, nos hallaríamos de nuevo en “subida libre”.
> 
> ...



................y, también muy cientificamente expresado. Vamos a ver como se va a mover durante esta semana nuestro "selectivo".

Saludos.-


----------



## sephon (19 Feb 2008)

Mr. Guiyotinne dijo:


> Desde luego, el volumen es más alto y eso puede significar gente que haya visto la figura y se esté poniendo a salvo  ya se sabe que cuantos más lo vean, más posibilidades hay de que se haga realidad...



Muy cierto, esta es la base del analisis tecnico, cientos de expertos que ven la misma "figura", advierten sobre ella y miles de inversores que le hacen caso.


----------



## Pillao (19 Feb 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> En mí modesta opinión, toca rebote, y con mayor sustancia del ahí expresado…
> 
> Desde el punto de vista técnico es muy simple… Si se superase la zona “áurea” del 0,618 se iría a máximos, con lo que de ser batidos estos, nos hallaríamos de nuevo en “subida libre”.
> 
> ...



Aquí os lo dejo gráficamente expresado: 

http://www.labolsa.com/foro/mensajes/1203332294/


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (19 Feb 2008)

Esto podria afectar a las bolsas si levanta mucha polvareda politica....


*Fidel Castro renuncia a la presidencia y al puesto de comandante en jefe de Cuba*
ELPAÍS.com - Madrid - 19/02/2008 


Fidel Castro ha anunciado este martes, a través de un discurso publicado en la edición electrónica del *diario Granma*, su renuncia a la presidencia.

"Les comunico que no aspiraré ni aceptaré - repito - no aspiraré ni aceptaré, el cargo de Presidente del Consejo de Estado y Comandante en Jefe", asegura Fidel Castro que desde 31 de julio de 2006 cedió el poder provisional a su hermano 

Enlace :


----------



## el arquitecto (19 Feb 2008)

hoy no toca martes negro de esos...???


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (19 Feb 2008)

INVESTIGADEUR dijo:


> Esto podria afectar a las bolsas si levanta mucha polvareda politica....
> 
> 
> *Fidel Castro renuncia a la presidencia y al puesto de comandante en jefe de Cuba*
> ...



Las bolsas, para abajo.....
No se sabe que pasa con Fidel Castro, alli son las 3 de la mañana aproximadamente, es muu extraño esta noticia cuando alli todo el mundo duerme... ¿Quiza haya ocurrido algo mas? no se sabe.
Ante la incertidumbre mejor a esperar a aclarar la situacion.
Recuerda a la notricia de la muerte de Franco, la gente se levanto al dia siguiente con la noticia ya consumada.
:


----------



## CHARLIE (19 Feb 2008)

*Creo que tu intuición......................................... ....*



Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Bolsa = Trileros
> 
> Se está cociendo algo gordo, de lo que van a salir muchos desplumados y cuatro forrados, nada nuevo por otra parte. Me juego el sueldo de medio año a que no vamos a tardar demasiado en ver un REHOSTION que va a dejar lo de este pasado lunes negro en juegos de niños... al tiempo ( y que conste que me alegraré de estar equivocado )
> 
> OFFTOPIC ( o no tanto ): ¿habeis visto lo de solaria?; eso si que es "trilerismo" de manual; en fin...




...................no va PARA NADA desencaminada.

Hoy he hablado también con un ALTO EJECUTIVO de un ENORME CENTRO COMERCIAL y me ha dicho que la cosa,(las ventas en sus centros), lejos de 
repuntar estan bajando de una manera PELIGROSA.

y LA BOLSA (POR MUCHO QUE LA MAQUILLEN, PORQUE EN EL FONDO NO DEJA DE SER OTRA TOMADURA DE PELO), mas temprano que tarde va a reflejar la descomposición de toda nuestra economía en general.

Saludos.-


----------



## CHARLIE (19 Feb 2008)

*No creo que sea la misma persona...............................*



Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> ????????
> 
> ¿No hablaremos de la misma persona? Porque la semana pasada un amigo, subdirector de banco y "freak" de la bolsa desde los tiempos del instituto, que ha sido nuncabajista acérrimo hasta finales del verano ( sería iluminado por Tochovista en sueños, imagino... ) me dijo literalmente " si tienes pasta en la bolsa sácala rápido, que esto va a pegar una hostia el dia menos pensado que nos vamos a acordar hasta el asilo "
> 
> Supongo que será la "histeria colectiva", pero a mi, que quereis que os diga, como que la bolsa a 10Km lo mas cerca




.................porque mi conocido es subalterno de uno de los mejores Gestores de fondos de España (gestionan unos 6000 millones €), y hace ya más de un año que han tomado posiciones en valores básicamente extranjeros.

Pero bueno, cualquiera que conozca el tema y se deje guiar por la prudencia que conlleva el invertir en valores más o menos estables (extranjeros), y con años de solidez, comprende que nuestro "selectivo" (del cual sólo tiran 3 o 4 valores de la "burra"), está condenado a un gran desastre cuando ya no se pueda maquillar más.

Saludos.-


----------



## Newclo (19 Feb 2008)

INVESTIGADEUR dijo:


> Las bolsas, para abajo.....
> No se sabe que pasa con Fidel Castro, alli son las 3 de la mañana aproximadamente, es muu extraño esta noticia cuando alli todo el mundo duerme... ¿Quiza haya ocurrido algo mas? no se sabe.
> Ante la incertidumbre mejor a esperar a aclarar la situacion.
> Recuerda a la notricia de la muerte de Franco, la gente se levanto al dia siguiente con la noticia ya consumada.
> :



Yo aquí no veo nada ....
http://www.granma.cu/


----------



## Pillao (19 Feb 2008)

Cárpatos:

TRAXX Crossover... Nuevo máximo histórico en los 580 puntos. Está todo dicho.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (19 Feb 2008)

INVESTIGADEUR dijo:


> Las bolsas, para abajo.....
> No se sabe que pasa con Fidel Castro, alli son las 3 de la mañana aproximadamente, es muu extraño esta noticia cuando alli todo el mundo duerme... ¿Quiza haya ocurrido algo mas? no se sabe.
> Ante la incertidumbre mejor a esperar a aclarar la situacion.
> Recuerda a la notricia de la muerte de Franco, la gente se levanto al dia siguiente con la noticia ya consumada.
> :



Si si HUNDIRÍA LAS BOLSAS...Cuba es el mayor comprador de BONOS USA.

El mayor productor de "salsa", de "caña" y de "mojitos"..

El post humorístico del día.


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (19 Feb 2008)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Si si HUNDIRÍA LAS BOLSAS...Cuba es el mayor comprador de BONOS USA.
> 
> El mayor productor de "salsa", de "caña" y de "mojitos"..
> 
> El post humorístico del día.



No es nada humoristico.

Es muy serio.

Tensaria mucho las ya de por si muy tensas relaciones entre el el eje norteamerica vs eje sudamerica. Ambos ejes querrian atraerse la hipotetica isla democratica a su area de influencia.
Cuba ahora no es nada, pero tiene un enorme potencial economico como pais turistico, residencial y de servicios.
Podria hacer sombra a las playas guays cercanas de EEUU sin problemas.

No es cuestion de produccion, sino de posiciones de poder y estrategia.
Tensar relaciones en el corazon del caribe, donde reside una parte importante de la produccion de petroleo mundial puede acarrear subidas del precio del petroleo por intereses politicos e inestabilidad.

Cuba se empieza a soltar de su yugo, y ya empieza a tener muchos novios dispuestos a competir por ella. Por su potencial economico, por atrarela a su esfera de poder y por su ubicacion estrategica en el centro del caribe.
Vayamos mas al fondo, no seamos simples.
:


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (19 Feb 2008)

INVESTIGADEUR dijo:


> No es nada humoristico.
> 
> Es muy serio.
> 
> ...



Otro que se ha creído el mito esparcido por la CIA y los medios propagandísticos del "Régimen USANO" de que Cuba es un PELIGROSO desestabilizador del continente...(11 millones de personas..como Cataluña ¡¡OIGA!!)...

El DESESTABILIZADOR DE SUDAMÉRICA...ES LA POBREZA y la EXPLOTACIÓN de sus RECURSOS NATURALES.

Fidel Castro no pinta nada ya, en la POLITICA INTERNACIONAL...morirá como un anciano que es plácidamente en La Habana, y al hoyo, y Cuba se "abrirá" como ya está haciendo a los CHINOS y sobre todo a BRASIL...que está comenzando a esparcirse por Sudamérica, comercialmente a la chita callando.

BRASIL ES EL FUTURO PELIGRO DE SUDAMÉRICA...PARA LOS USA CLARO...hasta piensan en la BOMBA ATÓMICA...MIRE USTED.

FIN DE LA POLÉMICA POR MI PARTE.


----------



## feliponII (19 Feb 2008)

INVESTIGADEUR dijo:


> Las bolsas, para abajo.....
> No se sabe que pasa con Fidel Castro, alli son las 3 de la mañana aproximadamente, es muu extraño esta noticia cuando alli todo el mundo duerme... ¿Quiza haya ocurrido algo mas? no se sabe.
> Ante la incertidumbre mejor a esperar a aclarar la situacion.
> Recuerda a la notricia de la muerte de Franco, la gente se levanto al dia siguiente con la noticia ya consumada.
> :



antes de nada aclarar que yo no entiendo mucho,
pero creo que esto (caida de hoy) viene mas de la recogida de beneficios sobre la subida de ayer que con fidel ...

La salida de fidel es una señal BUENA para las bolsas no? es un enemigo del capitalismo y un apoyo para chaves otro enemigo del capital ... 

por cierto estoy viendo el ibex ... si hoy amanece el dow feliz es posible que remonte verdad? .. 

Ademas eso se vera reflejado en el dow ( que todabia esta durmiendo) .

buenos dias.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (19 Feb 2008)

La bajada de las bolsas de hoy tiene que ver con el nuevo pufo de Credit Suisse, y parece que no va a ser el último del 19/02/2008.

Como además en el IBX35 los bancos "pesan" mucho, pues el índice cae con más fuerza que en el resto de Uropa.

Pero vamos, la bajada de hoy no tiene NADA que ver con si Fidel se la casca por la mañana o por la noche.


----------



## Pillao (19 Feb 2008)

Toda Europa en verde, excepto el IBEX... Por el momento 

IBEX35 13222.00 -90.20 -0.68% 
CAC 40 4877.39 15.59 +0.32% 
FTSE 100 5981.00 34.40 +0.58% 
DAX 7001.25 33.70 +0.48%


----------



## josemazgz (19 Feb 2008)

*Ya está en verde.*


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Feb 2008)

Buenos días...

Todo el IBEX35 en rojo. -1,60% 13057puntos, fuerte resistencia en los 13000, a ver como va el dia...


----------



## Paisaje (20 Feb 2008)

Astroc por debajo del 5%
Junto con la obra del pocero es un gran icono de esta burbuja... 
Y pensar que en su día llegó a más de 70 euros por acción, y que al día de hoy cotiza a unos 3,50 :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Feb 2008)

Andalucia Lamentable dijo:


> ¿Que pasaria si rompiese los 13000? ¿Caida en picado o rebote?



Es una resistencia fuerte pero no definitiva, estamos desde hace 18 sesiones en lateral, no solo en el IBEX sinó en toda Europa y EEUU, puede subir como puede bajar, pero no solo cada día, sinó también dentro de cada día, ayer comenzó bajando mucho, luego subió, y acabó bajando, la volatilidad es a lo bestia, el itraxx está en 600!!!! cuando por encima de 400 es de locos... en fin, o tienes intención de entrar y salir rápido de bolsa, o mejor no te metas, soy de los que piensan que en un plazo máximo de 10-15 sesiones, volverá a meter un latigazo hacia abajo, la tendencia es claramente bajista, la formación de un triángulo o cuña (lateral) en un movimiento, es un dibujo de continuación de movimiento, para mi es más importante el 12800 que el 13000.

Por cierto, como dice Pillao (todos mis elogios hacia él), a mi ni caso...


----------



## radurdin (20 Feb 2008)

Raro es esto de la bolsa. Todo en rojo menos colonial. Si se hubiera anunciado lo de la OPA saudi aún, pero si no...


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Feb 2008)

Llevan dias sosteniendo a Colonial y algunos chicharros más....

Edito: No conocia la caida de ayer del 7% de Colonial


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Feb 2008)

Está en el soporte de los 13000, ahora 12999puntos, bajando un -2,03%, momento clave...


----------



## valmont (20 Feb 2008)

Rebotando 13.035,40 13:15


----------



## Palacete (20 Feb 2008)

Me pregunto una cosa desde hace tiempo:
Si el IBEX es una media de valores, que se negocian individualmente, ¿porqué el IBEX presenta resistencias y soportes? Si los agentes se supone que negocian fijándose en el valor (de cada valor, valga la "rebuznancia" )


----------



## opinador (20 Feb 2008)

Palacete dijo:


> Me pregunto una cosa desde hace tiempo:
> Si el IBEX es una media de valores, que se negocian individualmente, ¿porqué el IBEX presenta resistencias y soportes? Si los agentes se supone que negocian fijándose en el valor (de cada valor, valga la "rebuznancia" )



Buena reflexión. Supongo que una explicación son los fondos de inversión ligados al índice. Los propios gestores de los fondos son los que generan esas resistencias y soportes. Pero eso significaría que dichos gestores tendrían un peso muy grande sobre la cotización de los valores individuales también. Cosa que desconozco. 
Por otra parte, el mercado de futuros y opciones sobre el índice debe tener dimensiones colosales, y los mismos que invierten en ellos cubren posiciones con las acciones para evitar agujeros estratosféricos.

Digo yo.


----------



## arrhenius (20 Feb 2008)

Palacete dijo:


> Me pregunto una cosa desde hace tiempo:
> Si el IBEX es una media de valores, que se negocian individualmente, ¿porqué el IBEX presenta resistencias y soportes? Si los agentes se supone que negocian fijándose en el valor (de cada valor, valga la "rebuznancia" )



Joder que buena pregunta (para alguien que no sabe nada como yo)

Quiza se puedan comprar paquetes de acciones del ibex no? que se compongan d eun numero determinado de accione sde cada una de los 35.. no se, los depositos referenciados al ibex supongo que tendran paquetes asi, y quiza haya brokers con ordenes de compra de estos paquetes y eso genera soportes y resistencias.

Alguien que nos lo aclare a los iletrados?


----------



## opinador (20 Feb 2008)

También puede ocurrir que se agreguen en cascada los soportes y resistencias y ser rompan también en cascada. Esto es bastante probable, ya que el índice suele tener tendencia al rojo o al verde, raramente lo tenemos bien repartido.


----------



## Tuttle (20 Feb 2008)

Porque es indicativo del estado general del mercado y es una variable más entre las que hay que evaluar para tomar las decisiones.


----------



## CHARLIE (22 Feb 2008)

*Bueno, vamos a ver que...........................*



opinador dijo:


> También puede ocurrir que se agreguen en cascada los soportes y resistencias y ser rompan también en cascada. Esto es bastante probable, ya que el índice suele tener tendencia al rojo o al verde, raramente lo tenemos bien repartido.




....................tal pinta hoy todo esto despues de la caída ayer del dow.

¿Qué opinais vosotros? ¿Cuánto tiempo creeis que pasará antes de que se hunda (HUNDA CON MAYÚSCULAS) todo este tenderete?


----------



## ex-burbujista (22 Feb 2008)

jeje, este hilo se reflota el dia que baja y se olvida el dia que sube la bolsa..

asi parece que siempre baja...

asi se distorsiona la vision de las cosas...


----------



## pierre nodoyuna (22 Feb 2008)

ex-burbujista dijo:


> jeje, este hilo se reflota el dia que baja y se olvida el dia que sube la bolsa..
> 
> asi parece que siempre baja...
> 
> asi se distorsiona la vision de las cosas...



1 semana -0,66% 
1 enero -13,43% 
1 año -12,20% 

-1,43% 10:33 12.987


----------



## ex-burbujista (22 Feb 2008)

pierre nodoyuna dijo:


> 1 semana -0,66%
> 1 enero -13,43%
> 1 año -12,20%
> 
> -1,43% 10:33 12.987



¿y?

aqui era donde recomendabais?
¿esto era lo que era mejor que el ladrillo?


----------



## CHARLIE (22 Feb 2008)

*Lo único que no tiene distorsión................................*



ex-burbujista dijo:


> jeje, este hilo se reflota el dia que baja y se olvida el dia que sube la bolsa..
> 
> asi parece que siempre baja...
> 
> asi se distorsiona la vision de las cosas...



..................es un acumulado del 14,5%INTERANUAL QUE LLEVA DE CAÍDA LA BOLSA.

Más bien los que distorsionan son aquellos que porque un día subrirá un 2% te dicen SUBIDA HISTORICA ANUAL DEL IBEX (cuando interanualmente pierde más de un 13 o 14%).

Saludos, y vigila de cerca la barraca, no sea que al hundirse te pille algún ahorro.


----------



## Newclo (22 Feb 2008)

ex-burbujista dijo:


> ¿y?
> 
> aqui era donde recomendabais?
> ¿esto era lo que era mejor que el ladrillo?



¿Quién te paga a tí?
¿No te duele la boca de tantas tonterías y de que te restrieguen la verdad?
¿Te das cuenta del daño que puedes hacer a otros tan desinformados o necios como tú?
Puede que el ladrillo fuese buena inversión entre 2 plazos determinados, por ejemplo comprado en el 98 y vendiendo en el 2005 pero especulando con un bien básico... ahora lee y argumenta, o mejor calla y aprende:

La rentabilidad de la Bolsa fue mayor que la de la vivienda en los últimos 30 años
según un estudio de Analistas Financieros Internacionales (AFI) publicado en la nueva web del G-14 (sí, sí G14, los propios inmobiliarios! ya ni el carnicero reconoce que su carne es buena !!!)
La rentabilidad media anual de las inversiones en Bolsa fue del 17,3% desde 1980
Los activos inmobiliarios el 14,1%

-----------------------------------------------------
Edito para mayor comprensión por parte del necio troll Ex-burbu: 
Si 100 es lo mejor y 0 lo peor, 17 es mejor que 14. 
Si 100 es lo peor y 0 lo peor, 17 es peor que 14.
17 es un número mayor que 14. 

Aquí un enlace para este fin de semana: http://www.primeraescuela.com/themesp/numeros.htm
En el mismo enlace también tienes hojas para colorear. Mucho mejor que venir al foro a decir tonterías.


----------



## radurdin (22 Feb 2008)

A ver si alguno tiene noticias frescas. Estoy mirando el IBEX y ha roto para abajo la barrera de los 13.000 puntos. Igual los recupera, pero lo veo complicado.

No obstante estoy viendo que lo que mas ostia se está dando son las energéticas (y las constructoras, pero eso ya lo sabíamos), cuando no tengo ningún tipo de info sobre que el petroleo haya subido mucho mas que estos días anteriores. ¿No es un poco extraño?

¿tendrá que ver con el tema de gas? Hoy por hoy tal y como se están implementando las centrales de ciclo combinado un corte en el suministro de gas sería terrorífico.

Que raro es esto de la bolsa...


----------



## Newclo (22 Feb 2008)

radurdin dijo:


> A ver si alguno tiene noticias frescas. Estoy mirando el IBEX y ha roto para abajo la barrera de los 13.000 puntos. Igual los recupera, pero lo veo complicado.
> 
> No obstante estoy viendo que lo que mas ostia se está dando son las energéticas (y las constructoras, pero eso ya lo sabíamos), cuando no tengo ningún tipo de info sobre que el petroleo haya subido mucho mas que estos días anteriores. ¿No es un poco extraño?
> 
> ...



En caso de duda, revisa a Cárpatos
Cárpatos_Serenity Markets


----------



## radurdin (22 Feb 2008)

Newclo dijo:


> En caso de duda, revisa a Cárpatos
> Cárpatos_Serenity Markets



Pues me he quedado peor que antes, porque por lo que he leido ahí las empresas energéticas n USA han subido porque la previsión de futuros es buena, la reserva es mayor de lo que se esperaba y el petroleo ha retrocedido su precio. O sea que el descenso de las energéticas me parece aún más raro.

Y que conste que de economía tengo poca idea, muy poca idea. Algún libro interesante que me pueda leer?


----------



## Mr. Guiyotinne (22 Feb 2008)

radurdin dijo:


> Pues me he quedado peor que antes, porque por lo que he leido ahí las empresas energéticas n USA han subido porque la previsión de futuros es buena, la reserva es mayor de lo que se esperaba y el petroleo ha retrocedido su precio. O sea que el descenso de las energéticas me parece aún más raro.
> 
> Y que conste que de economía tengo poca idea, muy poca idea. Algún libro interesante que me pueda leer?



Pero, ¿y por qué aquí no se ha dado bombo a la caída de la recaudación del IVA del 16%? eso me parece un factor que hubiera afectado a todos los sectores... Hoy me esperaba un quebranto mayor y apenas ha sido una brisa... :


----------



## Carnivale (25 Feb 2008)

Atentos hoy a la jugada;



> *Incertidumbre en Wall Street a la espera del plan para Ambac*
> 
> El ímpetu comprador de los inversores se reduce en la jornada de hoy, después de que el viernes pasado las alzas se impusieran tras anunciar la CNBC que se presentará un plan para salvar a Ambac, segunda mayor aseguradora de bonos del mundo. A la espera de ese plan, la desconfianza regresa a Wall Street, tras la rebaja de recomendación a General Motors y las malas cuentas de Lowes Companies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carnivale (25 Feb 2008)

Ya estamos en rojo.


----------



## Carnivale (25 Feb 2008)

Ya estamos en rojo.


----------



## Mr. Guiyotinne (25 Feb 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> Ya estamos en rojo.



Ya, pero no es rosa!


----------



## Carnivale (25 Feb 2008)

Mr. Guiyotinne dijo:


> Ya, pero no es rosa!



En verde.


----------



## sephon (25 Feb 2008)

Bueno, ya sabeis que no soy muy amante del analisis tecnico, pero como esto esta muy aburrido ultimamente, voy a intentar animar el hilo a base de rumores sin sentido (yo ya he avisado ).

Me han comentado por ahi que hay algo llamado un "cruce de lineas tendenciales" (o algo por el estilo) muy marcado para el Jueves / Viernes de esta semana. Por lo visto la tendencia general es a la baja, pero tambien me han dicho que "es como la peli de los cazafantasmas, si los rayos se cruzan, puede pasar cualquier cosa".

Hala, ya esta dicho


----------



## momo (25 Feb 2008)

sephon dijo:


> Bueno, ya sabeis que no soy muy amante del analisis tecnico, pero como esto esta muy aburrido ultimamente, voy a intentar animar el hilo a base de rumores sin sentido (yo ya he avisado ).
> 
> Me han comentado por ahi que hay algo llamado un "cruce de lineas tendenciales" (o algo por el estilo) muy marcado para el Jueves / Viernes de esta semana. Por lo visto la tendencia general es a la baja, pero tambien me han dicho que "es como la peli de los cazafantasmas, si los rayos se cruzan, puede pasar cualquier cosa".
> 
> Hala, ya esta dicho



¿Se calienta el emisor de positrones?. No hace falta que me contestes lo mio también era por escribir algo.


----------



## Mr. Guiyotinne (25 Feb 2008)

sephon dijo:


> Bueno, ya sabeis que no soy muy amante del analisis tecnico, pero como esto esta muy aburrido ultimamente, voy a intentar animar el hilo a base de rumores sin sentido (yo ya he avisado ).
> 
> Me han comentado por ahi que hay algo llamado un "cruce de lineas tendenciales" (o algo por el estilo) muy marcado para el Jueves / Viernes de esta semana. Por lo visto la tendencia general es a la baja, pero tambien me han dicho que "es como la peli de los cazafantasmas, si los rayos se cruzan, puede pasar cualquier cosa".
> 
> Hala, ya esta dicho



¡Vade retro A&C! ¡Abandona su cuerpo!


----------



## Paisaje (27 Feb 2008)

Hoy amanecemos en rosa


----------



## muyuu (28 Feb 2008)

Colonial lleva -9,6% en lo que va de día. (12:30) :

Algo se está cociendo.

Gráfica a 5 días.
http://www.invertia.com/empresas/graficos.asp?idtel=RV011COLONIA&TipoPeriodo=2


----------



## The Cool Spot (28 Feb 2008)

muyuu dijo:


> Colonial lleva -9,6% en lo que va de día. (12:30) :
> 
> Algo se está cociendo.
> 
> ...



Simplemente un fondo de dubai les a ofrecido 1,80 por la empresa en metalico, pudiendo llegar a 2,20-y-algo en derivados. Supongo que se lo han tomado tan mal porque crean que la empresa vale mas


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Feb 2008)

¿Que pasa?

Todas las bolsas en desplome ...


----------



## javso (28 Feb 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Que pasa?
> 
> Todas las bolsas en desplome ...



Y definimos "desplome" como....?


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Feb 2008)

Carpatos dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa? Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso pasa .....


----------



## nam (28 Feb 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Que pasa?
> 
> Todas las bolsas en desplome ...



Cosas del otro lado del Atlantico...


----------



## Rojillo_ (28 Feb 2008)

nam dijo:


> Cosas del otro lado del Atlantico...



Pues claro.

¿Qué te creias?

Nosotros, los spaniards, NUNCA tenemos la culpa de nada malo que ocurra.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (28 Feb 2008)

Rojillo_ dijo:


> Pues claro.
> 
> ¿Qué te creias?
> 
> Nosotros, los spaniards, NUNCA tenemos la culpa de nada malo que ocurra.



Hasta lo ha dicho Caldera..que los "malUSAS"...son los responsables de que suba el paro en España.


----------



## muyuu (29 Feb 2008)

Joder, y ahora va subiendo más del 5%. Menudo chicharro.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Feb 2008)

¿como va el tema?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Feb 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿como va el tema?



IBEX 35 13.156,40 -0,87% -115,70 13.272,10 16:07 
BEL 20 3.744,58 -0,48% -18,10 3.762,68 15:51 
DAX 30 6.721,11 -2,06% -141,41 6.862,52 15:51 
CAC 40 4.798,51 -1,37% -66,72 4.865,23 15:51 
FTSE 100 5.905,50 -1,01% -60,20 5.965,70 15:51 
PSI 20 10.891,62 -0,70% -76,65 10.968,27 15:51 
MIB 30 33.992,00 -1,63% -564,00 34.556,00 15:49 
EUROSTOXX 50 3.721,15 -1,67% -63,12 3.784,27 15:51 
ECO10 130,49 -0,85% -1,12 131,61 15:51  

DOW JONES 12.401,45 -1,44% -180,73 12.582,18 15:50 
NASDAQ 100 1.772,79 -1,21% -21,67 1.794,46 15:52 
S P 500 1.347,81 -1,45% -19,87 1.367,68 15:51 
NASDAQ COMPOSITE 2.303,37 -1,21% -28,20 2.331,57 15:52


----------



## creative (29 Feb 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> IBEX 35 13.156,40 -0,87% -115,70 13.272,10 16:07
> BEL 20 3.744,58 -0,48% -18,10 3.762,68 15:51
> DAX 30 6.721,11 -2,06% -141,41 6.862,52 15:51
> CAC 40 4.798,51 -1,37% -66,72 4.865,23 15:51
> ...




suerte que a las 17 y 30 cierran
jejej


Ibex 35 13.112,00 -1,21 



veo bajadas vertiginosas el lunes en mitad de la campaña electoral

VEO DOLOR


----------



## wsleone (29 Feb 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿como va el tema?



http://www.bolsamania.com


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Feb 2008)

Atención que nos acercamos al 13000 en el IBEX35 y al 6700 en el DAX!!!!! como perdamos soportes el lunes va a ser la risa...

PD: A ver hoy que todavía quedan 3/4 de hora....

Edito: Cuidado al jostiazo de "la Caixa" con Criteria, hoy pierde la friolera del 5,3%...


----------



## wsleone (29 Feb 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Atención que nos acercamos al 13000 en el IBEX35 y al 6700 en el DAX!!!!! como perdamos soportes el lunes va a ser la risa...
> 
> PD: A ver hoy que todavía quedan 3/4 de hora....



Yo digo que la bolsa va a bajar del 11000 en este año


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Feb 2008)

wsleone dijo:


> Yo digo que la bolsa va a bajar del 11000 en este año



Eso lo sabe "casi" todo el mundo... afina más...

Yo digo que se acercará peligrosamente a la zona del 9500... ahí queda dicho...


----------



## wsleone (29 Feb 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Eso lo sabe "casi" todo el mundo... afina más...
> 
> Yo digo que se acercará peligrosamente a la zona del 9500... ahí queda dicho...



me he puesto a afinar más y ya estoy haciendo las maletas, muy muy muy mal : se tiene que poner el asunto para llegar a los 9500, sería un crack en toda regla (no creo que baje tanto)


----------



## creative (29 Feb 2008)

wsleone dijo:


> me he puesto a afinar más y ya estoy haciendo las maletas, muy muy muy mal : se tiene que poner el asunto para llegar a los 9500, sería un crack en toda regla (no creo que baje tanto)



El lunes,nose si diran la cifra del paro pero demomento, sera un dia entretenido en la bolsa ya que el Dow pierde -2.42% y con la poca personalidad que tiene la bolsa ejpañola a la hora de el almuerzo ya estaremos alrededor de13000 y todos mirando a como abre Wall....


Por cierto las mejoras caidas desde Enero del 2008

En baja 


Período: 1 dia 1 semana 1 mes 3 meses 6 meses 1 año Desde 1 enero 

Mercado: IBEX 35 M.CONTINUO BEL 20 EURONEXT 100 CAC 40 AEX 25 PSI20 SMI 25 DOW JONES NASDAQ 100 


Valor Último Var% 
INMOBILIARIA COLONIAL 1.30 -30,85 
BME 33.28 -28,58 
IBERDROLA RENOVABL 4.10 -27,43 
SACYR VALLEHERMOSO 20.20 -24,06 
ACCIONA 169.00 -22,07 



pd alguien sabe la publicacion de algun resultado macroeconomia o de grandes empresas para el lunes?

porque dependiendo los resultados puede ser LA GUINDA DEL PASTEL


----------



## pobracara (29 Feb 2008)

DOW JONES 12.286,01 -296,2 -2,4% 21:32 
S&P 500 1.329,51 -38,2 -2,8% 21:44 
NASDAQ 100 1.743,97 -50,5 -2,8% 21:48




* 9h30:

Suiza: PMI se espera 60,40.

* 9h45:

Italia: PMI de manufacturas se espera 50,20.

*9h50:

Francia: PMI de manufacturas se espera 53,5.

*9h55:

Alemania: PMI de manufacturas se espera 54.

* 10h00:

Eurozona: PMI de manufacturas se espera 52,3.

Italia: Precios de la producción: mensual se espera +0,50%, anual se espera 5,10%.

*10h30:

Reino Unido: PMI de manufacturas se espera 51.

*11h00:

Eurozona: Inflación anual se espera 3,2%.


----------



## nam (29 Feb 2008)

DOW JONES INDUSTRIAL AVERAGE IN (DJI:^DJI) 

Index Value: 12,266.39 
Trade Time: 4:04PM ET 
Change: - 315.79 (2.51%) 


fostion....


----------



## nam (29 Feb 2008)

http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/ecalendar/index.html

el calendario de noticias economicas en EEUU.

Motor Vehicle Sales


ISM Mfg Index
10:00 ET 

Construction Spending
10:00 ET


----------



## MNSV (1 Mar 2008)

Interesante cierre diario de un mes más de depresión bursátil.

El resumen de la sesión y mes está clarísima con esta foto de bloomberg de un broker:







El mes de marzo será interesante pero creo de espera a saber los resultados empresariales del primer trimestre.

Un Saludo.


----------



## muyuu (1 Mar 2008)

Después de las elecciones suele haber repunte. Habrá que esperar a abril como poco si hay crack, y si no después del verano, porque durante el verano hay poca cosa.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Mar 2008)

¿Lunes rosa? up ...

1.38 AM

Nikkei ...... - 3,38%

USD/JPY ... 103,07
USD/CHF... 1,0337
EUR/USD ...1,5209


----------



## MNSV (3 Mar 2008)

Los japos corrigen el viernes yanki. 

Interesante el inicio de mes americano: si repunte, el final de febrero fue de liquidación de posiciones temporales. Si continúan las bajadas.......

Por nada del mundo me pierdo el idus de marzo y el vencimiento trimestral de posiciones. Habrá sangre y podrá caer alguna "financiera" americana.

Mejor estar muy fuera para que no salpique.


----------



## luisfernando (3 Mar 2008)

mañana bajan los tipos de interes en eeuu otra vez, atentos:


----------



## Ajoporro (3 Mar 2008)

Joer, los japos -4,49 %. ¿ Qué se barruntan ?. La última vez que hicieron eso se le llamó el Lunes negro. ¿ Volverá a caer el Ibex otro 7% ?. Por cierto, ¿ qué es eso de las revisiones trimestrales de los bancos ?, ¿ es que los bancos pasan una reválida cada tres meses ?.


----------



## belier (3 Mar 2008)

-1.41% en 5 minutos...


----------



## Eismann (3 Mar 2008)

Ahí vamos. Abre por debajo de 13000, perdiendo un 1.40%.


----------



## David_ (3 Mar 2008)

¿están limitados los soportes que pueden saltar por los aires un una sesión?


----------



## terraenxebre (3 Mar 2008)

refloto hilo porque puede haber lechazo

buen provecho


----------



## Scaramouche_II (3 Mar 2008)

-1,74

vengam que aún puede caer mucho más, en la semana antes de las elecciones generales. de puta madre. que se vayan a tomar por el saco. a ver cuando empiezan a tirarse por las ventanas.


----------



## creative (3 Mar 2008)

Andalucia Lamentable dijo:


> ...en la semana despues de las elecciones generales



espera que mañana diga los datos del paro que si hay mas parados en Febrero (mes que nunca baja) le dan al ibex la estocadafinal de que vamos a por los 12000 raspados


----------



## sephon (3 Mar 2008)

creative dijo:


> espera que mañana diga los datos del paro que si hay mas parados en Febrero (mes que nunca baja) le dan al ibex la estocadafinal de que vamos a por los 12000 raspados



Con el IBEX no seria extraño que aun con datos del paro desastrosos pegara una subida de aupa.


----------



## valmont (3 Mar 2008)

creative dijo:


> espera que mañana diga los datos del paro que si hay mas parados en Febrero (mes que nunca baja) le dan al ibex la estocadafinal de que vamos a por los 12000 raspados



Chicos la verdad, tan mayorcitos y creyendo en las adas y los elfos, mañana sale el dato más maquillado jamas dado por un gobierno.


----------



## Eddy (3 Mar 2008)

> Con el IBEX no seria extraño que aun con datos del paro desastrosos pegara una subida de aupa.



Si sale hoy el ISM USA más alto de lo esperado y allí rebotan, aquí rebotamos, aunque el paro suba mañana en 100.000 personas.

Estamos en manos de una mafia de banqueros, ejpertos, y financieros tarados por el consumo excesivo de cocaína y demás alucinógenos.

Y si el Bernanke o Trichet dicen cualquier chorrada que le guste al mercado, rebotamos igual.

Al final del ciclo bajista, importará tres cojones lo que digan estos, y los datos USA. Pero todavía queda mucho tiempo.


----------



## pep007 (3 Mar 2008)

Datos tipo Sara Montiel


----------



## creative (3 Mar 2008)

Eddy dijo:


> Si sale hoy el ISM USA más alto de lo esperado y allí rebotan, aquí rebotamos, aunque el paro suba mañana en 100.000 personas.
> 
> Estamos en manos de una mafia de banqueros, ejpertos, y financieros tarados por el consumo excesivo de cocaína y demás alucinógenos.
> 
> ...






Ibex 35 12.914,70 -1,94


----------



## Kujire (3 Mar 2008)

*Ojo al DOW!*

Cae con fuerza!

-43 al abrir la sesión....


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2008)

Hace un momento nos moviamos en un 2% de perdidas...


----------



## Scaramouche_II (3 Mar 2008)

- kit kat - 



pep007 dijo:


> Datos tipo Sara Montiel



Baldrick: "Yes mylord..."

mi serie favorita de todos los tiempos 

- fin del kit kat -


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Mar 2008)

El Dow baja -0,71%
Europa baja Eurostoxx 50 -1,57%
El Ibex baja -2,45%
El petróleo sube 103,41$ (record histórico)
El Euro sube 1,5262 (record histórico)

Seguimos para bingo....


----------



## Pepius (3 Mar 2008)

Menudos botes está dando, de -1,64 a -2,35 en unos 10 minutillos...


----------



## El_Presi (3 Mar 2008)

ahora rebotará, el ISM EEUU mejor de lo previsto


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Mar 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> ahora rebotará, el ISM EEUU mejor de lo previsto



El dato es malo, pero no es "muy malo"...:

Edito: El índice ISM de gerentes de compra del sector manufacturero cayó en febrero hasta los 48,3 puntos desde los 50,7 de enero. Una lectura del indicador por debajo de 50 indica contracción de la actividad. A pesar de ello, el dato ha sido algo mejor de lo previsto, ya que los analistas esperaban una lectura de 48,0 enteros.


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (3 Mar 2008)

IBEX a las 16:45 *-2,35%*


----------



## Scaramouche_II (3 Mar 2008)

últimos coletazos :

17:05 *-2,49%*


----------



## The Cool Spot (3 Mar 2008)

El viernes ya dio avisos de lo que venia para hoy, al abrir los americanos como abrieron y la ristra de datos que nos va a deparar la semana, que no se sabe como seran pero desde luego, buenos no van a ser. El que no ocupo un bote la semana pasada, que no llore ahora.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2008)

menudo chicharro!!


----------



## Scaramouche_II (3 Mar 2008)

¿creeis que estará toda la semana así?

a zp le hará mucha gracia...


----------



## Scaramouche_II (3 Mar 2008)

final

03.03.08 ibex35 -2,34% 12.862,50



mañana más


----------



## arrhenius (3 Mar 2008)

Astroc no ha querido perderse la fiesta de sacyr y colonial, que yo sepa hoy el tema no iba con ellos pero se han apuntado un :

-7,01


----------



## The Cool Spot (3 Mar 2008)

Scaramouche_II dijo:


> ¿creeis que estará toda la semana así?
> 
> a zp le hará mucha gracia...



Dependera de como se vayan portando los americanos, pero creo que veremos caidas al menos otros dos dias, si son muy fuertes, como la de hoy. Si son pequeñas caidas, si podemos estar asi toda la semana. Luego, san dow, san jones y san nuevo presidente del gobierno diran.


----------



## Ratbert (4 Mar 2008)

Scaramouche_II dijo:


> - kit kat -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a cunning plan....


----------



## Paisaje (4 Mar 2008)

Hoy la bolsa parece una piñata con los 13.000 dentro... Aumpfff!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Mar 2008)

*cuidadín...*

Primer ataque serio a la zona de los 12800...

Ahora IBEX35 -0,46% 12803puntos....


----------



## cachuli (4 Mar 2008)

12.788,40 -0,58% (11:16)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Mar 2008)

*Ha roto con fuerza...*

Cuidado como no nos recuperemos hoy del 12800... lo ha roto con fuerza y baja -0,78% hasta 12762puntos... cuidado al DAX y al EuroStoxx 50 que también está llegando al mínimo del lateral... 3650, ahora mismo -0,51% 3656puntos...


----------



## Pillao (4 Mar 2008)

INMOB COLONIAL 1,14 € 11:33 -0,09 (-7,32%) 19.240.520 

SOL MELIA 9,19 € 11:33 -0,54 (-5,55%) 386.466 Más 

SACYR VALLEHERMOSO 17,82 € 11:33 -0,98 (-5,21%) 260.552


----------



## Chupacabra (4 Mar 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> SACYR VALLEHERMOSO 17,82 € 11:33 -0,98 (-5,21%) 260.552



Te habrás equivocado, eso no es posible, será que en Alemania hay otra Sacyr y esos sí tienen problemas, pero la nuestra no, que lo dijeron ayer los que saben de esto y son imparciales y objetivos y tal, que había disparado su beneficio un 75%.


----------



## Saldubiense (4 Mar 2008)

*Increible*

IBEX35 12.694,60 -1,31

Vaya batakazo


----------



## Carnivale (4 Mar 2008)

Invertia;




> *El Ibex 35 se irá hasta los mínimos de enero si pierde el soporte de los 12.720
> *
> 
> 
> ...



En 12709 estamos ahora.


----------



## pobracara (4 Mar 2008)

IBEX 35 12.689,70 -172,8 -1,3% 12:49


----------



## Rapier (4 Mar 2008)

el IBEX se va a tomar por culo


----------



## MySecretGarden (4 Mar 2008)

> El Ibex 35 se irá hasta los mínimos de enero si pierde el soporte de los 12.720



La verdad es que tiene toda la pinta de irse como mínimo a 12500, con serias posibilidades de irse a 12000.


----------



## Paisaje (4 Mar 2008)

Dentro de un rato abre el DOW.
Cuando el Dow tose, aquí caen chuzos de punta


----------



## Scaramouche_II (4 Mar 2008)

Noticia de finales de año: *"El Ibex 35 subirá un 10% en 2008, según las previsiones de Caja Madrid" *firmada el 07 de diciembre de 2007

La realidad menos de tres meses después, hoy 04-03-2008

Pérdidas acumuladas en el 2008 (de momento) por encima del 15%, creo, a ver si alguien lo puede confirmar.


----------



## Tuerto (4 Mar 2008)

Confirmado:

IBEX a 1/1/2008 15.002
IBEX a 4/3/2008 (13:00) 12.709

Pérdida acumulada 15,28 %

Quienes todavia crean en CajaMadrid tienen una oportunidad de oro de ganar el 25%


----------



## creative (4 Mar 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> Confirmado:
> 
> IBEX a 1/1/2008 15.002
> IBEX a 4/3/2008 (13:00) 12.709
> ...



IBEX-35 12.862,50 12.747,20 -0,90 12.957,00 12.679,00


----------



## Scaramouche_II (4 Mar 2008)

creative dijo:


> IBEX-35 12.862,50 12.747,20 -0,90 12.957,00 12.679,00



15:46 *-1,11*


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (4 Mar 2008)

vamos chicos

que empieze la fiesta -1,52

como termine así la sesión y pulverice el soporte de 12700 aquí va a ver tema


----------



## Pepius (4 Mar 2008)

16:48, -1'66% Por debajo de los 12650 : (12649,20, para ser exactos )


----------



## Rocket (4 Mar 2008)

*Minimos...*

Pues esta en minimos desde aquel lunes negro, os acordais???

-1,68% 12.647 Que se vean esas palomitas!

Para no hacer flooding edito el mensaje...

-1,74%  12.638,70 :

-1,93%  12.614,00 : :


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (4 Mar 2008)

El motivo (al menos para las bolsas americanas): Bernanke les ha dicho / recomendado a los bancos que perdonen parte del pago a los pepitos....
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aPPTlQVJXUro&refer=home



> Bernanke Urges Banks to Forgive Portion of Mortgages (Update2)
> 
> By Scott Lanman and Steve Matthews
> 
> ...



Que conste que si no es porque lo veo escrito en Bloomberg, no me lo creeria!


----------



## Rocket (4 Mar 2008)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> El motivo (al menos para las bolsas americanas): Bernanke les ha dicho / recomendado a los bancos que perdonen parte del pago a los pepitos....
> http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aPPTlQVJXUro&refer=home
> 
> Que conste que si no es porque lo veo escrito en Bloomberg, no me lo creeria!



Me veo a estos americanos haciendo lo que hicieron al final de la segunda guerra mundial: pidiendo a la poblacion que sean patriotas y compren bonos del estado...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (4 Mar 2008)

no quiero mirar

ahora mismo estoy con los ojos tapados delante del ordenador

todo el mundo en mi departamento mirandome, pero la verdad es que no puedo mirar la pantalla

da auténtico pavor


----------



## pierre nodoyuna (4 Mar 2008)

quien le ha quitado el freno a esto. 

-2.13% 17.07


----------



## Rocket (4 Mar 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> no quiero mirar
> 
> ahora mismo estoy con los ojos tapados delante del ordenador
> 
> ...



No hace falta que mires, ya te lo digo yo:

12.588,30 -2,13%  :

Ahora si que es en serio: nos vamos a tomar por culo, y eso que el 9M no ha llegado...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (4 Mar 2008)

chicos ahora sin cachondeo

a mi me parece que la fiesta termina hoy, y justo ahora.


vamos pequeñín que tienes que remontar


Y eso que estoy a corto y si baja me forro ehhhh, pero me da que ahora mismo es cuando en las pelis la linea del enfermo aparece plana

como no recupere, mañana vengo de negro al trabajo


----------



## Rocket (4 Mar 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> chicos ahora sin cachondeo
> 
> a mi me parece que la fiesta termina hoy, y justo ahora.
> 
> ...



Tambien creo que hoy, a falta de que surjan nuevos actores que cambien la cosa, ya esta todo dicho y se quedara en algo menos que al -2.00%


----------



## Syndark (4 Mar 2008)




----------



## blackholesun_borrado (4 Mar 2008)

lo que mas temo es al famoso rebote del gato muert, del cual se dejó de hablar hace dos semanas


en un mercado con este volumen, cualquier figura por mínima que sea tarda meses en formarse

y ahora mismo a mi me da que ya está pasando la consolidación de la bajada anterior, y no tiene fuerza para subir, lo ha intentado con poco volúmen, para intentar recoger todo el papel que había por arriba, y ahora se va para abajo irremediablemente

y ahora es cuando hay que hablar del gato, ahora cuando ha parado la consolidación, no hace tres semanas, cuando era un sinsentido


----------



## Rocket (4 Mar 2008)

*Reajuste*



Andalucia Lamentable dijo:


> Pero si llevamos un recorte gradual de 2 meses, sin freno pero sin titular apocaliptico: ¿QUien esta manteniendo esto, como (mejor dicho con que dinero) y por que?



Ya dijo el gobierno que tocaba reajuste... no hostion del 15, como deberia haber sido, ya que economicamente hubiera sido mucho mas perjudicial.

Asi que de momento apuntalan al gigante por donde pueden, para que al caer no haga demasiado ruido. Ademas, siempre aparecen oportunistas nacionales e internacionales que a rio revuelto sacan ganancias intermedias antes de que terminen de regalar el circo entero, y eso siempre ayuda a frenar la caida, eso si, generando mucha volatibilidad e incertidumbre, como esta pasando estas ultimas semanas.

Despues del 9M... ya se vera :


----------



## Snake (4 Mar 2008)

Perdonad mi ignorancia... ha perdido el soporte de los 12.700, vale, y eso qué significa?


----------



## feliponII (4 Mar 2008)

*Venga un poco de conspiranoia ...*

Desde una ignorancia moderada,
Venga un poco de conspiranoia Politica para explicar las caidas de la bolsa 

*Hechos*
a) Los fondos de inversion y de pensiones son los que mueven 
realmente la bolsa española con mas dinero y estan dirigidos por 
unos cuantos hamijos 

b) a los hamijos de dinero le interesa rebajas fiscales, moderacion salarial, baja inflaccion ... 

c) El PP defiende a estos hamijos e intereses (un poco mas que en PPSOE  )

*Deduccion conspiranoia *
es posible que esten tirando la bolsa hacia abajo mas de la cuenta ( ya tiene razones suficientes para caer) 
de una forma mas o menos ordenada para dar razones al PP y miedo via TV y crisis economica a los votantes ... 

En una linea ... 
*Estan bajando la bolsa para asustar a la poblacion y que se echen en las manos salvadoras de PP via urnas*

Segun esto hasta el 9-M caida libre, tras 9-M compra de gangas?

*Por cierto blackholesun me encanta tu firma  *


----------



## Paulus (4 Mar 2008)

Snake dijo:


> Perdonad mi ignorancia... ha perdido el soporte de los 12.700, vale, y eso qué significa?



Más tendencia bajista a corto plazo, no?


----------



## exitium (4 Mar 2008)

feliponII dijo:


> Venga un poco de conspiranoia Politica para explicar las caidas de la bolsa
> 
> *Hechos*
> a) Los fondos de inversion y de pensiones son los que mueven
> ...



Pero no ves que no cae solo la Española.....


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (4 Mar 2008)

http://www.invertia.com/mercados/indices/Graficos.asp?emp=&Com=&TipoPeriodo=7&idtel=IB011IBEX35&subtitulo=&simbolo=&tco=1&sw=2&Mdo2=


mira los puntos donde se pararon las ultimas caidas
si vamos hacia atrás en la cotización vemos unos 13000 puntos aprox, que fue el soportillo de hace una semana y media

si echamos la vista más para atrás vemos los 12700 como el soporte de principios de febrero, allí fue dondé paró la caida o como dijeron el rebote del gato muerto


y si seguimos hacía atrás vemos que el último soporte donde se paró la gran caida de enero fue en 12100 aprox, que es ahora donde iremos a parar las proximas semanas y a ver si resiste, porque como rompa este último soporte, entraríamos en serios problemas, tantos que a lo mejor caldera sale y dice:"las turbulencias internacionales pueden derivarse de una crisis circunstancial de los mercados sudamericanos, concretamente en Venezuela y Colombia, con lo cual la corriente que puede seguir a este movimiento será muy fuerte y estamos posicionando a España para aprovecharla lo mejor posible". Lo cual es para acojonarse


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (4 Mar 2008)

feliponII dijo:


> Desde una ignorancia moderada,
> Venga un poco de conspiranoia Politica para explicar las caidas de la bolsa
> 
> *Hechos*
> ...



si te encanta la firma pasa por la guarderia y vota, que me la quieren quitar


----------



## pobracara (4 Mar 2008)

Fin del día

IBEX 35 12.630,10 -232,4 -1,8%


----------



## 4.25 TAE (4 Mar 2008)

http://www.invertia.com/canales2/canal.asp?idcanal=87

pero eso si, que quede bien clarito que si el IBEX baja es por culpa del mercado inmobiliario de EEUU. Que el nuestro no tiene ningún problema.




> LA CRISIS RESIDENCIAL EN EE UU AHONDA LA CAÍDA DEL IBEX, ABOCADO A LOS 12.000


----------



## eduenca (4 Mar 2008)

feliponII dijo:


> Desde una ignorancia moderada,
> Venga un poco de conspiranoia Politica para explicar las caidas de la bolsa
> 
> *Hechos*
> ...




¿Y tiran también el DAX, el Eurostoxx50, el Dow, el SP500, el Nikkei...?


----------



## feliponII (4 Mar 2008)

eduenca dijo:


> ¿Y tiran también el DAX, el Eurostoxx50, el Dow, el SP500, el Nikkei...?




jaja es verdad no lo habia pensado los 
hamijos del taco de españa no son tan poderosos ...

Ademas el PP ha perdido mucho el favor de los
liberales (hoy he leido que la CEOE apoyaba a 
solbes ni mas ni menos que en el ABC ... El mundo esta loco )


----------



## El_Presi (4 Mar 2008)

eduenca dijo:


> ¿Y tiran también el DAX, el Eurostoxx50, el Dow, el SP500, el Nikkei...?



tranquilo, sólo quedan 5 días para que nos dejen tranquilos. Tengo unas ganas que pasen las elecciones de una vez que no te lo puedes ni imaginar.


----------



## Arya (4 Mar 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> tranquilo, sólo quedan 5 días para que nos dejen tranquilos. Tengo unas ganas que pasen las elecciones de una vez que no te lo puedes ni imaginar.




Puedo, puedo


----------



## Paisaje (5 Mar 2008)

Buenos días a todos:















Bueno, qué... ¿Calentamos un poquito antes de empezar la sesión?


----------



## Paisaje (5 Mar 2008)

Comenzamos con subidas vertiginosas *12.740,10* 108,30 (0,86%)
A ver si mantenemos el (ayer perforadísimo) soporte de los 12.720


----------



## Pepius (5 Mar 2008)

Jo, como se nota que hoy no va en caída libre, volumen escaso de mensajes 

Aún así, se está acercando a los 12720...


----------



## Paisaje (5 Mar 2008)

Es verdad, parece que por aquí nos da asquete el verde lima 

Auguro gráfico pegado como un imán a esos 12.720, a la espera de que abra el Dow Jones 

¡Hagan sus apuestas!


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (5 Mar 2008)

alguien puede pegar los volumenes de la negociación de ayer, y los de hoy


para ver por donde va a ir cuando abra el dow


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (5 Mar 2008)

parece que está dispuesto a recuperar (casi) toda la caída de ayer


----------



## CHARLIE (5 Mar 2008)

*Tranquilo, tranquilo......................................... .......*



Agarraoslaskalandrakas dijo:


> parece que está dispuesto a recuperar (casi) toda la caída de ayer




...................porque cuando se cansen (o no puedan) seguir insuflando dinero artificialmente para mantener "vivo" al "cadáver financiero" que tenemos en este país y muchas empresas no puedan ya AUTOCOMPRARSE más cartera, verás como se desplomará el "tenderete".

Hay que sentarse tranquilamente y ver como se va hundiendo este enorme Castillo de Naipes que es la economía de este país en general.

Saludos.-


----------



## Stuyvesant (5 Mar 2008)

Me encantaría conocer las operaciones de crédito y apalancamiento de los que esta comprando ahora.


----------



## Pepius (5 Mar 2008)

IBEX 35	12896,60	+2,11	12:38

Ahí queda eso


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Mar 2008)

No se, me huele a chamusquina .... ese +2,22 no creo que aguante hasta el final, creo que algunos se cojeran (opinión personal y de lego en bolsa)


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2008)

Esto es un chicharro: en dos días las fluctuaciones que tiene no es serio


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (5 Mar 2008)

¿este rebote de hoy tiene algún nombre?


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Mar 2008)

Agarraoslaskalandrakas dijo:


> ¿este rebote de hoy tiene algún nombre?



Los mejores valores son:

- Sacyr +4,51%, Iberia +3,95%, Mapfre +3,86%, Criteria +3,70%, Iberdrola +3,38%.

Rebote de autocompras o autorebote ¿Quizas ?

¿Sacyr no estaba casi en concurso de acreedores?


----------



## Alexandros (5 Mar 2008)

Antes de que el Tsunami llegue, el agua de la orilla retrocede.


----------



## CHARLIE (5 Mar 2008)

*Si, señor, .................................................. .........*



Pepitoria dijo:


> Esto es un chicharro: en dos días las fluctuaciones que tiene no es serio




....tú lo has dicho NO ES SERIO. Y te puedo asegurar que CASI NINGÚN analista de bolsa extranjero llega a tomar en la MÁS MÍNIMA consideración a esta tomadura de pelo que llamamos IBEX 35, donde, si miramos bién (y como ya he escrito en otras ocasiones), sólo 4 o 5 valores "TIRAN DE LA BURRA", mientras que las bolsas extranjeras, por lo general si suben, es debido a bastantes empresas de su selectivo que suben, y si bajan al revés, y no como aquí que el 15% del índice arrastra al otro 85%.

Saludos.-


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2008)

¿como abre Wall Street?


----------



## nam (5 Mar 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿como abre Wall Street?



Esta abriendo bien, en verde.

Sube el paro, baja la productividad con, atencion!!, subida de salarios pero aqui no pasa nada...


----------



## Tuttle (5 Mar 2008)

nam dijo:


> Esta abriendo bien, en verde.
> 
> Sube el paro, baja la productividad con, atencion!!, *subida de salarios* pero aqui no pasa nada...



Espero que tengas repleta la despensa de latas de atún


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2008)

+2,54% 

madre mia :


----------



## muyuu (5 Mar 2008)

Ahora mismo sube todo menos Colonial y Endesa.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Mar 2008)

arriba

ahora mismo esta en -0,70% pero no pasa del rojo


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Mar 2008)

DAX, CAC, FTSE en rojo, Globex S&P y DJI en rojo, pero ahi esta nuestro invicto IBEX en un verde esmeralda resplandeciente ... los trader deben estar rezando para que las elecciones se pospongan un par de semanas más para que siga el cuento


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Mar 2008)

¿Sera cierto este rumor o solo un bulo eloectoral?



MonteKarmelo dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=57037
> El diario negocio de mañana se hace eco en su sección confidencial de un rumor que copio y pego.
> A ver si los expertos bursatiles del foro nos pueden decir algo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bokeron (6 Mar 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Sera cierto este rumor o solo un bulo eloectoral?



El fondo de las pensiones????::

No me lo puedo creer.


----------



## Marai (6 Mar 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Sera cierto este rumor o solo un bulo eloectoral?



Es fácil caer en los bulos conspiranóicos y es fácil propagarlos. Sin evidencias no vale nada ese bulo.


----------



## CHARLIE (6 Mar 2008)

*ahora, a las 16:43............................................. .....*



CHARLIE dijo:


> En estos momentos cae un 1,21%, con un descenso acumulado en lo que va de año del -6,09%.
> 
> Saludos.-




.............................-1,06%. ¿que pasa?, ¿Es que van flojos de "faltriquera" para insuflar "botox" al cadáver?

Saludos.-


----------



## muyuu (6 Mar 2008)

> Colonial ha llegado a un acuerdo con el Fondo de Dubai para venderle el negocio patrimonial de la compañía a 1,20 euros por acción



¿O sea que no les gustaron los 1,85, querían 2,30 y ahora la venden por 1,20?.

Supongo que se habrán quedado con los dos famosos solares.


----------



## javso (6 Mar 2008)

Ojo al IBEX en último cuarto de hora de cotización...


----------



## Scaramouche_II (6 Mar 2008)

17:22 *-1,44*


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Mar 2008)

Ha habido diarrea desde la apertura de Wall Street, pena que cierren mercado a las 17:30h


----------



## terraenxebre (6 Mar 2008)

rddm dijo:


> Visto por alguien que no entiende demasiado, cada dia da mas miedo el IBEX.
> 
> Parece una partida de poker solo apta para tahures.



las cartas hace tiempo que ya están sobre la mesa...es la recogida de las ganancias lo que toca


psd: La banca tiene trio


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Mar 2008)

Ostiazo del Dow a 20 minutos del cierre, mañana tocan bajadas antes de la jornada de reflexión... las podran contener lo suficiente para que no sea portada de los informativos? 

DOW -1,55%
S&P -1,94%
NASDAQ -1,87%


----------



## Kaiku (6 Mar 2008)

DOW -1,76%
S&P -2,20%
NASDAQ -2,30%
Que mala pinta para mañana.


----------



## terraenxebre (6 Mar 2008)

A ver si después de las elecciones vemos un

-10% in Spain


----------



## El_Presi (7 Mar 2008)

tortazo en Asia -380.11 Nikkei


----------



## terraenxebre (7 Mar 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> tortazo en Asia -380.11 Nikkei



Entonces hoy palomitas para todos...

apertura¿?


----------



## el arquitecto (7 Mar 2008)

no hay porra como con el paro??

yo doy para hoy un -3.45%
(por decir algo)


----------



## Rocket (7 Mar 2008)

*Otro viernes negro???*

Otro viernes negro? Bajaremos de los 12000? :

-1,23 %... y bajando!


----------



## dillei (7 Mar 2008)

Lo que está claro es que colonial y sacyr huelen a kk


----------



## Jose (7 Mar 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que colonial y sacyr huelen a kk



Y a urbas, le deniegan la ampliación de capital por valor de 50 millones de €.


*Urbas cancela su ampliación de 50,2 millones: buscará otras alternativas*

La inmobiliaria ha cancelado la ampliación de capital de 50,2 millones de euros que anunció anunciada en 2007, ante la mala evolución experimentada por la cotización de la acción. "La sociedad está analizando fórmulas alternativas, que seguirán incluyendo una ampliación de capital, para reforzar sus fondos propios en condiciones adecuadas y atractivas para los accionistas", señaló la compañía en un comunicado a la CNMV. En noviembre, los cuatro máximos accionistas de Urbas se comprometieron a suscribir totalmente una ampliación a 0,70 euros, con emisión de una acción nueva por cada tres acciones antiguas. Desde la fecha de aquel anuncio los títulos de la inmobiliaria han perdido un 57,98% de su valor.


http://www.cnmv.es/asp/em/hs/HsDescripcionHS_OC.asp?Tipo=HS&Numero=90376
saludos;


----------



## Rocket (7 Mar 2008)

*Pa'bajo*

-1,55% Pues es muy posible que nos quedemos rozando los 12.000, si no los perdemos...


----------



## belier (7 Mar 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> -1,55% Pues es muy posible que nos quedemos rozando los 12.000, si no los perdemos...



¿Seguro? ¿No habrá un boca a boca de emergencia como en estos últimos días?


----------



## Tuttle (7 Mar 2008)

belier dijo:


> ¿Seguro? ¿No habrá un boca a boca de emergencia como en estos últimos días?



Hoy vamos a ver de que lado está la pasta, yo lo tengo claro.


----------



## Tuerto (7 Mar 2008)

En estos momentos (9:45) todos los peores valores del IBEX son constructoras/inmobiliarias.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Mar 2008)

iTRAXX Crossover a 651, máximo histórico. Pánico en las bolsas.

IBEX 35 12.655,70 -1,15% -147,60 12.803,30 10:20 
BEL 20 3.618,60 -1,49% -54,70 3.673,30 10:06 
DAX 30 6.484,42 -1,62% -106,89 6.591,31 10:05 
CAC 40 4.605,24 -1,56% -72,81 4.678,05 10:06 
FTSE 100 5.678,60 -1,52% -87,80 5.766,40 10:06 
PSI 20 10.630,07 -1,18% -126,82 10.756,89 10:06 
MIB 30 32.911,00 -1,47% -491,00 33.402,00 10:06 
EUROSTOXX 50 3.564,43 -1,47% -53,25 3.617,68 10:06 
ECO10 127,73 -1,09% -1,41 129,14 10:07


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (7 Mar 2008)

A mi este grafico es el que me acojona (atencion a los 2 circulos, el primero en 2001 y el segundo ahora en 2008..):

<a href='http://orange.advfn.com' title='Free stock charts & share prices from orange.advfn.com'><img border='0' src='http://orange.advfn.com/p.php?pid=chartscreenshot&u=QpuK%2BL8Sdc0IAxEjegTwnWTpCX333cd6'><br><i>free</i> stock charts from orange.advfn.com</a><br>​


----------



## urisamir (7 Mar 2008)

> iTRAXX Crossover a 651



me lo podrías explicar? no entiendo ninguna de las 3 palabras!


----------



## aterriza como puedas (7 Mar 2008)

Que tarde más güena nos espera...

El empleo en USA ha salido mucho peor de lo esperado con un incremento negativo de 63.000 empleos.

Enhorabuena a los premiados...


----------



## Rocket (7 Mar 2008)

*Bajada de tipos de la FED???*

Se sabe si la FED va a bajar los tipos??? Afirmaban que si salia mucho peor de lo esperado harian una reunion de emergencia...

Por cierto, alguien tiene que estar apretando el culin... pero cosa mala...

A tomar por culo los 12600

-1,61% : 12597.50


----------



## Miss Marple (7 Mar 2008)

Se esperaban +23.000, han sido -63.000. Se han creado 38.000 empleos en el sector público, o sea que la destrucción de empleo en el sector privado es de 101.000.
Y han revisado la cifra de diciembre, de +82.000 a 41.000.
Sin duda, lo peor ha pasado ya. Que salga alguien y lo diga.
El mercado espera que Bernanke cumpla con su deber, y hasta ahora nunca les ha decepcionado. Calentando rotores...
 

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=a7D0UZKL2TsM&refer=home


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Mar 2008)

*De Cárpatos...*



urisamir dijo:


> me lo podrías explicar? no entiendo ninguna de las 3 palabras!



El iTraxx crossover es un índice que indica las primas que cuesta asegurarse mediante credit default swaps contra las quiebras de la cartera.

Esto es lo que decía cárpatos hace unos días....
"El iTraxx crossover muestra fielmente ese aumento del miedo y cotiza a 605 puntos, muy cerca de su máximo histórico de 609, y lo cual significa que las primas que cuesta asegurarse mediante credit default swaps contra las quiebras de la cartera están a niveles exageradísimos, o lo que es lo mismo en zona de pánico."

Hoy ha tocado el 651, imagínatelo. Por encima de 250 es "anormal"...

saludos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Mar 2008)

La creación de empleo no agrícola baja 63.000 personas en febrero, segundo mes en negativo y mucho peor de lo esperado que era +25.000.

La tasa de paro baja de 4,9 a 4,8% ¿? mejor de lo esperado que era 5 %. 

Manufacturas destruye 55.000 empleos, construcción 39.000 y servicios crea empleo con +26.000 evitando males mayores el gobierno con +38.000 empleos nuevos.

El dato del mes de diciembre además se revisa a la baja de +82.000 a tan solo +41.000, mientras que el dato del mes anterior se revisa de -17.000 a -22.000.

Este es el peor dato de empleo desde marzo de 2003. Primera vez que baja dos meses seguidos desde el verano del 2003. Mayor destrucción de empleo desde el verano del 2003 en manufacturas.

Mal dato que sigue confirmando la recesión en EEUU. Sorprendente la cifra de paro que da la sensación de que todo parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.

Por cierto el ordenador se ha sacado de la manga 135.000 empleos en los ajustes estacionales tan discutidos por los analistas en su forma de cálculo. Si no llega a ser por eso la cifra hubiera sido de escándalo.
Mal dato para la economía, malo para bolsas y dólar, y bueno para bonos.


----------



## urisamir (7 Mar 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El iTraxx crossover es un índice que indica las primas que cuesta asegurarse mediante credit default swaps contra las quiebras de la cartera.
> 
> Esto es lo que decía cárpatos hace unos días....
> "El iTraxx crossover muestra fielmente ese aumento del miedo y cotiza a 605 puntos, muy cerca de su máximo histórico de 609, y lo cual significa que las primas que cuesta asegurarse mediante credit default swaps contra las quiebras de la cartera están a niveles exageradísimos, o lo que es lo mismo en zona de pánico."
> ...



Vale, pero a qué plazo? a 1 mes, a 1 año? Y este cruce en concreto, a qué cota de IBEX o DOW corresponde?

Gracias!


----------



## Rocket (7 Mar 2008)

*Hora apertura del Dow Jones*

A que hora abre el Dow? 15.30 o 16.30?


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (7 Mar 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> A que hora abre el Dow? 15.30 o 16.30?



En 1 minuto


----------



## Rocket (7 Mar 2008)

*Se nota que es FINDUS*



Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> En 1 minuto



Se nota, se nota que es FINDUS!!!

-1,61%


----------



## nam (7 Mar 2008)

Miss Marple dijo:


> ................
> El mercado espera que Bernanke cumpla con su deber, y hasta ahora nunca les ha decepcionado. Calentando rotores...
> 
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=a7D0UZKL2TsM&refer=home




La Reserva Federal ha decidido incrementar el importe de las subastas de marzo de 60mil millones a 100mil millones (50 para el dia 10 y otros 40 para el dia 24) y ya van...
Deber semi-cumplido, les da liquidez a los bancos para que estos salven Wall Street (me gustaria escuchar las llamadas entre los bancos y la Reserva), mientras que Main Street tiene menor credito, mas caro, menos empleo/salarios/consumo y mayor inflacion.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2008)

Esta reflotan a escasos 0,50% de perdidas


----------



## Pachorramaa (7 Mar 2008)

¡Hay que ver el cambio que ha pegado esto a eso de las 15:00 ¿no? Vaya recuperación!


----------



## cibex (7 Mar 2008)

pues ahora cayendo un *-1%*


----------



## Amon_Ra (7 Mar 2008)

Urgente .

Por si no a salido ya en otro hilo.

7 de marzo de 2008, 18h15 
Bush efectuará una declaración no programada sobre la economía de EE.UU.

Washington, 7 mar (EFE).- El presidente de EE.UU., George W. Bush, efectuará hoy una declaración no programada sobre la marcha de la economía del país, a la luz de una serie de datos negativos que apuntan a una posible recesión.

Washington, 7 mar (EFE).- El presidente de EE.UU., George W. Bush, efectuará hoy una declaración no programada sobre la marcha de la economía del país, a la luz de una serie de datos negativos que apuntan a una posible recesión.

Bush realizará su declaración a las 14.00 horas locales (19.00 GMT), después de reunirse con familiares de presos políticos cubanos, informó hoy la Casa Blanca.

El Departamento de Trabajo informó hoy que, después de una pérdida de 22.000 puestos de trabajo en enero, la economía redujo otros 63.000 empleos en febrero.

Además, la Reserva Federal anunció hoy que aumentará a 100 millones de dólares el dinero que pondrá a disposición de los bancos este mes en subastas especiales, como un mecanismo para elevar la liquidez en los mercados de crédito.

"Éste será un mes difícil para la economía de Estados Unidos", señaló hoy el portavoz de la Casa Blanca, Tony Fratto.

"Estamos en un período de bajo crecimiento en la economía", sostuvo. 
http://es.biz.yahoo.com/07032008/185/bush-efectuara-declaracion-programada-economia-ee-uu.html

veremos de localizaer dichas declaraciones.
saludos.


----------



## MNSV (7 Mar 2008)

Después del libro blanco y la ronda de intervenciones de los miembros de la FED, el dato de paro de hoy, las inyecciones de liquidez y si es verdad la intervención de BUSH para anunciar más medidas............ USA ESTA EN RECESIÓN.

Ahora mismito está cotizando el mercado una probabilidad de casi 90% bajada de 0,75 puntos para el día 18.

En el hilo que estamos: QUE A NADIE SE LE OCURRA METER UN € EN BOLSA ESPAÑOLA veáis lo que veáis de bajada este mes.




¿Para qué pescar ahora cuando se podrá hacer lo que los americanos llaman Bottom Fish?


----------



## Alexandros (7 Mar 2008)

Amon_Ra dijo:


> Urgente .
> 
> Por si no a salido ya en otro hilo.
> 
> ...





¿Alguna cadena para verlo en directo?


----------



## terraenxebre (7 Mar 2008)

Alexandros dijo:


> ¿Alguna cadena para verlo en directo?



cnn?.....de todas formas esta noche te lo sacaran en cualquiera ( seguramente en 4)


----------



## Rocket (10 Mar 2008)

*Lunes negro?*

Ya ha empezado la crisis oficial??? yo creo que si:

Preparaos para otro lunes negro:

-0,45%


----------



## Stuyvesant (10 Mar 2008)

Yum, yum,.


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (10 Mar 2008)

Inmobiliaria Colonial *-5,17 *
:


----------



## Rocket (10 Mar 2008)

*Recuperacion parcial hasta apertura de WS*



INVESTIGADEUR dijo:


> Inmobiliaria Colonial *-5,17 *
> :




A la larga, los que se han dedicado a vender humo y especular sobre sus propios bienes pierden toda credibilidad.

El Ibex parece que se recupera, aunque creo que hasta que Wall Steet abra a la baja, entonces volvera a caer, si no antes...

+0,03%


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (10 Mar 2008)

Inmobiliaria Colonial *-7,76 *
:


----------



## Rocket (10 Mar 2008)

*Crack*



INVESTIGADEUR dijo:


> Inmobiliaria Colonial *-7,76 *
> :



ahivalahostia! (como diria mi tio...) :


----------



## belier (10 Mar 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> ahivalahostia! (como diria mi tio...) :



INMOBILIARIA COLONIAL baja 0,98 *-15,52%[\B][\COLOR] -0,18 10.014.647 4,83 0,00% 11:00

...*


----------



## Rocket (10 Mar 2008)

*Se acabo...*

Se acabo... se van los oportunistas, y volvemos al rojo tras una estrepitosa caida en menos de tres minutos de mas de un 1% del total. 

Se cumplen los peores presagios.

-0,84% :


----------



## dillei (10 Mar 2008)

y es que el Dow cae tooodos los dias.

Habrá que esperar a las 22:30, una caidita del 1,5% en el DOW y mañana tenemos salsa de nuevo


----------



## dillei (10 Mar 2008)

Colonial cierra en mínimos fijo


----------



## Eddy (10 Mar 2008)

Nueva masacre ladrillera en USA

FNM cae un 14%
CFC cae un 11%
ABK cae un 24%

La Lista Roja


----------



## Carnivale (10 Mar 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Colonial cierra en mínimos fijo




A lerele la acción, no te digo mas.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/A79AWZkmfVA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/A79AWZkmfVA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Rocket (10 Mar 2008)

*Colonial cerro a minimos historicos*

Colonial cerro a minimos historicos, a 0,98 euros la accion, cayendo un 15,55%.

Dubai ofrecio algo menos de un euro por accion... a este paso, lo van comprar a tocateja y sin negociar... 

Eso si... no se que van a hacer despues... igual lo transforman en un administradora de albergues y casas de acogida para la tercera edad, seria mas rentable...


----------



## Carnivale (10 Mar 2008)

Foros de invertia sobre Colonial;



> en que pais estamos? lo que me parece increible esque esto en lugar de inversion, se parece mas jugar en casinos. porque una empresa que valga 5 euros la accion y en el mismo año pase a valer menos de un euro , es alucinante. y no hablo de astroc que paso de 6 a 70 y de 70 a 2,5 euro es pura mafia y de avanzit , aisa, jazztel ercros, urbas, zeltia.......... todas por el mismo camino . y siempre los cabrones de pezes gordo salen ganando. y cnmv ni se immuta.





> Lo preocupante no es que baje sino que no vuelva a subir más y desaga en mil pedazos, por culpa de estos dos sinverguenzas y su ruina.............





> Pierdo mucho (*25.000* €) y todavía no se por qué.
> No se si fiarme de que todavía estén interesados los de Dubai o de si han existido alguna vez.





> ahora ya despues de perder el paston que pierdo ya hace tiempo que tome la decision de llegar hasta el final para mal o para bien......
> si tu tambien lo haces que tengas suerte!!!!!!!!!!





> CNMV=LADRONES. pasalo.





> Mientras los tipos no bajen nos van a dar por el culo.Nosotros en max no podemos comprar inmobiliarias europeas.Ya veras cuando estemos en minimos nos compran las nuestras. Y damos la gracias .Esa es la politica europea El resultqado de Eon... LOs de arriva otros paises lo tienen todo planificado.No va se la crisis del ladrillo .VA a ser la de España.Si se cae el ladrillo se viene todo abajo.Y Zapatero pensando que zarco y demas son toos muy guenos.





> PUBLICIDAD
> La CNMV deberia haber suspendido la cotización de COL hace tiempo ya que acciones de la misma está siendo negociada por una parte y no todo el accionariado aunque esta parte supongan el 51%.
> 
> Los accionistas que no negociamos no tenemos porque pagar la manipulación que dicha acción esta padeciendo por parte de intereses varios
> ...





> LA CNMV DEBERIA HABER SUSPENDIDO UN VALOR QUE ESTAN SIENDO NEGOCUADO POR UNA PARTE LA MITAD- DE LOS ACCIONISTAS, LUEGO NOSOTROS NO DEBEMOS PAGAR EL DESVENIR DE UNA PARTE DEL ACCIONARIADO...CNMV USTEDES SON LOS CULPABLE
> 
> DIGO DARME LA DIRECCIÓN DE QUEJAS EN LA CNMV Y MANDAR VSOTROS QUEJAS CON EL MISMA RAZÓN QUE DIGO ARRIBA





> Si somos imbeciles a 1,2 y 1,5 la teniamos que haber liquidado





> ¿Tiene alguien agencias para ver quién ha vendido?





> A LOS ESPAÑOLES nos timan pq no tenemos huevos para reclamar nuestros derechos.En cualquier pais del mundo civilizado se le pone una denuncia a la CNMV que se va el vicepresidente a seguir tomando vinos de 2000 euros a la concina de la carcel.




Como está el patio.:o


----------



## Carnivale (10 Mar 2008)

Foros de invertia sobre Colonial;



> en que pais estamos? lo que me parece increible esque esto en lugar de inversion, se parece mas jugar en casinos. porque una empresa que valga 5 euros la accion y en el mismo año pase a valer menos de un euro , es alucinante. y no hablo de astroc que paso de 6 a 70 y de 70 a 2,5 euro es pura mafia y de avanzit , aisa, jazztel ercros, urbas, zeltia.......... todas por el mismo camino . y siempre los cabrones de pezes gordo salen ganando. y cnmv ni se immuta.





> Lo preocupante no es que baje sino que no vuelva a subir más y desaga en mil pedazos, por culpa de estos dos sinverguenzas y su ruina.............





> Pierdo mucho (*25.000* €) y todavía no se por qué.
> No se si fiarme de que todavía estén interesados los de Dubai o de si han existido alguna vez.





> ahora ya despues de perder el paston que pierdo ya hace tiempo que tome la decision de llegar hasta el final para mal o para bien......
> si tu tambien lo haces que tengas suerte!!!!!!!!!!





> CNMV=LADRONES. pasalo.





> Mientras los tipos no bajen nos van a dar por el culo.Nosotros en max no podemos comprar inmobiliarias europeas.Ya veras cuando estemos en minimos nos compran las nuestras. Y damos la gracias .Esa es la politica europea El resultqado de Eon... LOs de arriva otros paises lo tienen todo planificado.No va se la crisis del ladrillo .VA a ser la de España.Si se cae el ladrillo se viene todo abajo.Y Zapatero pensando que zarco y demas son toos muy guenos.





> PUBLICIDAD
> La CNMV deberia haber suspendido la cotización de COL hace tiempo ya que acciones de la misma está siendo negociada por una parte y no todo el accionariado aunque esta parte supongan el 51%.
> 
> Los accionistas que no negociamos no tenemos porque pagar la manipulación que dicha acción esta padeciendo por parte de intereses varios
> ...





> LA CNMV DEBERIA HABER SUSPENDIDO UN VALOR QUE ESTAN SIENDO NEGOCUADO POR UNA PARTE LA MITAD- DE LOS ACCIONISTAS, LUEGO NOSOTROS NO DEBEMOS PAGAR EL DESVENIR DE UNA PARTE DEL ACCIONARIADO...CNMV USTEDES SON LOS CULPABLE
> 
> DIGO DARME LA DIRECCIÓN DE QUEJAS EN LA CNMV Y MANDAR VSOTROS QUEJAS CON EL MISMA RAZÓN QUE DIGO ARRIBA





> Si somos imbeciles a 1,2 y 1,5 la teniamos que haber liquidado





> ¿Tiene alguien agencias para ver quién ha vendido?





> A LOS ESPAÑOLES nos timan pq no tenemos huevos para reclamar nuestros derechos.En cualquier pais del mundo civilizado se le pone una denuncia a la CNMV que se va el vicepresidente a seguir tomando vinos de 2000 euros a la concina de la carcel.





> Asunto:aparcar un coxe vale mas q colonial joder






Como está el patio.:o


----------



## El_Presi (10 Mar 2008)

resumen de hoy:
HUNDIMIENTO INMOBILIARIO

aunque era previsible tras ganar el PSOE, suben las energéticas, bajan las ladrilleras


----------



## Carnivale (10 Mar 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> resumen de hoy:
> HUNDIMIENTO INMOBILIARIO
> 
> aunque era previsible tras ganar el PSOE, suben las energéticas, bajan las ladrilleras



Si llega a ganar San Pedro Bendito hubiese pasado lo mismo.

Que Dios reparta suerte.


----------



## braojos (10 Mar 2008)

pues no se yo si hubiera pasado lo mismo, por lo menos tan pronto


----------



## elfoscuro (10 Mar 2008)

braojos dijo:


> pues no se yo si hubiera pasado lo mismo, por lo menos tan pronto



Ahora mismo el panorama que se nos presenta es desolador, si la gente que ha invertido está que se tira de los pelos me da miedo pensar como está la cosa; otra de las cotizaciones a la baja que me ha hecho hacer un seguimiento es el del banco santander y el del banco sabadell; el pufo económico que se levantan estas dos es para mear y no echar gota.


----------



## Rocket (10 Mar 2008)

*Dow Jones & Nasdaq desastrosos*

Todo esto también ha sido provocado por un Dow Jones que no para de bajar, y va camino de perder los 11.700 puntos..., y un Nasdaq tambien desastroso... vamos, mañana apostaría que hay bajadas otra vez.


----------



## elfoscuro (10 Mar 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Todo esto también ha sido provocado por un Dow Jones que no para de bajar, y va camino de perder los 11.700 puntos..., y un Nasdaq tambien desastroso... vamos, mañana apostaría que hay bajadas otra vez.



Depende, estaban hablando de una bajada de pantalones de la Fed y vuelta a las bajadas de tipos.


----------



## Carnivale (10 Mar 2008)

elfoscuro dijo:


> Depende, estaban hablando de una bajada de pantalones de la Fed y vuelta a las bajadas de tipos.



Pan para hoy, hambre para mañana.


----------



## braojos (10 Mar 2008)

elfoscuro dijo:


> Ahora mismo el panorama que se nos presenta es desolador, si la gente que ha invertido está que se tira de los pelos me da miedo pensar como está la cosa; otra de las cotizaciones a la baja que me ha hecho hacer un seguimiento es el del banco santander y el del banco sabadell; el pufo económico que se levantan estas dos es para mear y no echar gota.



tienes razon, pienso lo mismo, pero pienso que con el pp algunos tendrian la esperanza de cambiar(desde luego yo no) y hubiera aguantado algo mas el desplome, pero vamos da igual quien este.


----------



## Marai (10 Mar 2008)

Me pregunto si en las actuales circuntancias las comisiones de los fondos de inversión y de pensiones también son negativas.


----------



## creative (10 Mar 2008)

Marai dijo:


> Me pregunto si en las actuales circuntancias las comisiones de los fondos de inversión y de pensiones también son negativas.



Último: 11.740,15 (21:04h.) 
Diferencia: -153,54 (-1,29%) 



Mañana el ibex esta colorado todo el dia y a la espera de que hace Wall


----------



## Burney (10 Mar 2008)

hoy he hecho un pequeño pufo con el bolseo. Llegue al mediodia del trabajo, con una hora para comer y echar un ojo al mercado antes de volver a irme, y cerré a 11,23 el futuro que tenia vendido del SAN a 11,75. 

Leer a Carpatos lo de los rumores de la FED acojona a cualquiera, y sin poder seguir el mercado... dije cierro, a la saca y me quedo tranquilo. Veo que luego rebotó a 11,3x... pero con el cierre de USA de hoy... salvo milagro nocturno mañana pierde los 12,20 casi fijo. Y ojo que en el 11,20 tiene el 61,8% de retroceso del tramo alcista 10,50-12,40. Por impulsos, cuando se pierde ese nivel el 75-80% de las veces acaba buscando el minimo...


PD: En 12500 esta la banda inferior de un canal ligeramente bajista... Para quien tenga herramientas de graficos: que haga una linea entre el maximo de enero en 13650 y el de febrero en 13500, y luego una linea paralela que se apoye en el minimo de principios de febrero. No digo que vaya a aguantar o no ese nivel porque no lo sé, sólo digo que se tenga en cuenta por si acaso.


----------



## dillei (11 Mar 2008)

empezamos con colonial suspendida de cotización, a ver que se inventan ahora


----------



## Pepius (11 Mar 2008)

Burney dijo:


> hoy he hecho un pequeño pufo con el bolseo. Llegue al mediodia del trabajo, con una hora para comer y echar un ojo al mercado antes de volver a irme, y cerré a 11,23 el futuro que tenia vendido del SAN a 11,75.
> 
> Leer a Carpatos lo de los rumores de la FED acojona a cualquiera, y sin poder seguir el mercado... dije cierro, a la saca y me quedo tranquilo. Veo que luego rebotó a 11,3x... pero con el cierre de USA de hoy... salvo milagro nocturno mañana pierde los 12,20 casi fijo. Y ojo que en el 11,20 tiene el 61,8% de retroceso del tramo alcista 10,50-12,40. Por impulsos, cuando se pierde ese nivel el 75-80% de las veces acaba buscando el minimo...
> 
> ...



¡Hostia, tío, como mola! ¡No he entendido una puta mierda!  Ahora en serio, ¿Podrías (tú o cualquier otro) explicar para analfabetos bursátiles que operación has hecho? Es que me gusta formarme en estos temas pero me he perdido... :s

Si no entiendo mal, has vendido por menos, pero si hubieras esperado hubieras pillado un rebotillo de un poco más, ¿no?


----------



## Syndark (11 Mar 2008)

Pepius dijo:


> ¡Hostia, tío, como mola! ¡No he entendido una puta mierda!  Ahora en serio, ¿Podrías (tú o cualquier otro) explicar para analfabetos bursátiles que operación has hecho? Es que me gusta formarme en estos temas pero me he perdido... :s
> 
> Si no entiendo mal, has vendido por menos, pero si hubieras esperado hubieras pillado un rebotillo de un poco más, ¿no?



Jujuju, que identificado me siento siempre con tus mensajes


A ver que sorpresas nos depara hoy nuestro amado IBEX


----------



## Kaprak63 (11 Mar 2008)

Que índice más extraño el IBEX.

Ahora sube más de un 2,50%.

Trilerismo en estado puro.

Cuando los cuatro mangoneadores, que manejan ese casino, se ponen de acuerdo lo suben con cutro chavos cagando leches.

Je, je, ...parece el índice de una república sudamericana.


----------



## feliponII (11 Mar 2008)

buff el ibex hoy va para arriba como un cohete con las energeticas como banderas ... 

y como ayer casi todas las bolsas europeas cayeron y les toca rebote pues todabia mas apoyo ... y todo este optimismo en medio de las pesimos analisis de los Bancos de ayer, el brent a 107$ y los datos del paro que hay .... 

No es logico ... quien estara comprando tanto para que esto suba como la espuma en un panorama tan desolador?

Espero que no sean los que me imagino y que no deberian ser


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (11 Mar 2008)

Burney dijo:


> hoy he hecho un pequeño pufo con el bolseo. Llegue al mediodia del trabajo, con una hora para comer y echar un ojo al mercado antes de volver a irme, y cerré a 11,23 el futuro que tenia vendido del SAN a 11,75.
> 
> Leer a Carpatos lo de los rumores de la FED acojona a cualquiera, y sin poder seguir el mercado... dije cierro, a la saca y me quedo tranquilo. Veo que luego rebotó a 11,3x... pero con el cierre de USA de hoy... salvo milagro nocturno mañana pierde los 12,20 casi fijo. Y ojo que en el 11,20 tiene el 61,8% de retroceso del tramo alcista 10,50-12,40. Por impulsos, cuando se pierde ese nivel el 75-80% de las veces acaba buscando el minimo...
> 
> ...




vamos burney no me digas que no has visto el canal bajista empezado en septiembre del año pasado


ahora sólo está consolidando, pero como siga este canal bajista dentro de dos meses nos vamos a la mierda todos


----------



## CHARLIE (11 Mar 2008)

*Eso mismo digo yo................................................ .*



feliponII dijo:


> buff el ibex hoy va para arriba como un cohete con las energeticas como banderas ...
> 
> y como ayer casi todas las bolsas europeas cayeron y les toca rebote pues todabia mas apoyo ... y todo este optimismo en medio de las pesimos analisis de los Bancos de ayer, el brent a 107$ y los datos del paro que hay ....
> 
> ...




.........................¿quién está insuflando pasta al "cadaver" para ver si pilla a los cuatro pringaos que se lo crean?

¿Podría ser el resto del oro que les quedaba por "petarse?

...............Ver para creer. Me gustaría saber quien o quienes están maquillando todo este mortecino tinglado.

Saludos.-


----------



## CHARLIE (11 Mar 2008)

*Eso mismo digo yo................................................ .*



feliponII dijo:


> buff el ibex hoy va para arriba como un cohete con las energeticas como banderas ...
> 
> y como ayer casi todas las bolsas europeas cayeron y les toca rebote pues todabia mas apoyo ... y todo este optimismo en medio de las pesimos analisis de los Bancos de ayer, el brent a 107$ y los datos del paro que hay ....
> 
> ...




.........................¿quién está insuflando pasta al "cadaver" para ver si pilla a los cuatro pringaos que se lo crean?

¿Podría ser el resto del oro que les quedaba por "petarse?

...............Ver para creer. Me gustaría saber quien o quienes están maquillando todo este mortecino tinglado.

Saludos.-


----------



## CHARLIE (11 Mar 2008)

*Vd. mismo la ha dicho, Sr. Kaprak..............................*



Kaprak63 dijo:


> Que índice más extraño el IBEX.
> 
> Ahora sube más de un 2,50%.
> 
> ...



...............este "casino" está lleno de trileros, bufones de vía estrecha y mangoneadores de la peor estirpe..................y lo peor es que viendo la enormidad de la estupidez humana, "cazan pepitos" a puntapala.

De todas formas, es posible que muchas empresas se estén comprando cartera a la desesperada para evitar debacles en sus valores.

Menuda panda de individuos.

Saludos.-


----------



## CHARLIE (11 Mar 2008)

*Vd. mismo la ha dicho, Sr. Kaprak..............................*



Kaprak63 dijo:


> Que índice más extraño el IBEX.
> 
> Ahora sube más de un 2,50%.
> 
> ...



...............este "casino" está lleno de trileros, bufones de vía estrecha y mangoneadores de la peor estirpe..................y lo peor es que viendo la enormidad de la estupidez humana, "cazan pepitos" a puntapala.

De todas formas, es posible que muchas empresas se estén comprando cartera a la desesperada para evitar debacles en sus valores.

Menuda panda de individuos.

Saludos.-


----------



## aterriza como puedas (11 Mar 2008)

La subida de hoy mosquea hasta a los muertos. Los futuros USA anticipan una apertura a la baja, ¿estarán preparando las manos fuertes una trampa para elefantes? :


----------



## Rocket (11 Mar 2008)

*Aprovechan las ganancias diarias*

Esto es muy sospechoso. Esta pasando algo similar a ayer: grandes expectativas en energia, pero que se esfumaran por la tarde, cuando los oportunistas decidan recoger los beneficios del dia.

Nada es lo que parece...


----------



## dillei (11 Mar 2008)

Hombre, Gas natural estará esperando a que ZP intente algún favorcillo como el que ya intentó con endesa como precio del apollo político


----------



## dillei (11 Mar 2008)

lo que está claro es que se ha estampado contra los 13000, posible pull-back y vuelta pabajo


----------



## dillei (11 Mar 2008)

Nuevo ataque a los 13000 y parece que puede


----------



## CHARLIE (11 Mar 2008)

*Esto Es Para Mear..............................................*



Rocket dijo:


> Esto es muy sospechoso. Esta pasando algo similar a ayer: grandes expectativas en energia, pero que se esfumaran por la tarde, cuando los oportunistas decidan recoger los beneficios del dia.
> 
> Nada es lo que parece...



..................................Y no echar gota............Sube en picado del 1,85 al 3,3 %.....................¿qUIÉN, REPITO, QUIEN ESTA INSUFLANDO BOTOX AL "CADAVER"?.......................aHORA, MÁS QUE NUNCA, HAY QUE desconfiar sistemáticamente de toda esta inmensa tomadura de pelo que es NUESTRO IBEX 35...............preveo ALGO MUY GORDO que se está cociendo.......¿vosotros no?

Saludos.-


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (11 Mar 2008)

Anuncio importante de la FED a las 13:30



> To that end, today the Bank of Canada, the Bank of England, the European Central Bank, the Federal Reserve, and the Swiss National Bank are announcing specific measures.
> 
> 
> Federal Reserve Actions The Federal Reserve announced today an expansion of its securities lending program. Under this new Term Securities Lending Facility (TSLF), the Federal Reserve will lend up to $200 billion of Treasury securities to primary dealers secured for a term of 28 days (rather than overnight, as in the existing program) by a pledge of other securities, including federal agency debt, federal agency residential-mortgage-backed securities (MBS), and non-agency AAA/Aaa-rated private-label residential MBS. The TSLF is intended to promote liquidity in the financing markets for Treasury and other collateral and thus to foster the functioning of financial markets more generally. As is the case with the current securities lending program, securities will be made available through an auction process. Auctions will be held on a weekly basis, beginning on March 27, 2008. The Federal Reserve will consult with primary dealers on technical design features of the TSLF.



SOCIALIZACIÓN DE LAS SUBPRIME VÍA INFLACIÓN

AHORA TODO VALE

TODO EL MUNDO A COMPRAR


----------



## comparto-piso (11 Mar 2008)

de todas formas esta subida la justifican por la inyeccion de liquidez de la FED de 200.000 millones. Demasiada euforia, no creo que sea para tanto. Comentan algo de que van a cambiar la forma o algo asi. Se le acaban los cartuchos a la FED. Les quedan un par de bajadas de tipos mas y se acabo.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (11 Mar 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 14:01:21 h. Santa FED
> 
> La FED decide que la solución es inundar de liquidez el mercado, y como con las bajadas de tipos no se consigue este objetivo anuncia nuevas medidas de inyección coordinando con otros bancos centrales mundiales importantes entre ellos el BCE.
> 
> ...



Asumo que a la FED le importan un cojón con caldo los pepitos USA que pierdan su casa. Lo importante aquí es que debe ser muy cierto que hay bancos grandes con GRAVES problemas de liquidez. Solo está retrasando el pufo y lo sabe, se limita a hacer lo que dijo, usar el helicóptero para lanzar los bishete a espuertas. Pero solo consigue retrasar lo inevitable....


----------



## javso (11 Mar 2008)

El IBEX se acerca al 4% de subida!!!! ¿Qué coño es esto? Si sigue así, la subida de hoy puede ser histórica.


----------



## Rocket (11 Mar 2008)

*Ahora pueden subir los tipos de interes*

Ahora que todo el mundo esta tan contento, pueden aprovechar y subir +0,25% los tipos de interes... asi ya se controlaria de una vez por todas la inflacion, que a la larga, nos vendra mejor.


----------



## lobomalo (11 Mar 2008)

y los de IMN. Colonial.. con las acciones suspendidas ... .... justo el dia que se dispara el IBEX .....


----------



## aterriza como puedas (11 Mar 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Asumo que a la FED le importan un cojón con caldo los pepitos USA que pierdan su casa. Lo importante aquí es que debe ser muy cierto que hay bancos grandes con GRAVES problemas de liquidez. Solo está retrasando el pufo y lo sabe, se limita a hacer lo que dijo, usar el helicóptero para lanzar los bishete a espuertas. Pero solo consigue retrasar lo inevitable....



Ampliación que hace José Luis Cárpatos a la noticia anterior:



Cárpatos dijo:


> Muy preocupante una cuestión. Los ABS no los quiere nadie. Los hedge funds que los tienen caen en picado. Ahora la FED los acepta como garantías, es decir corre un muy serio riesgo de contrapartida. Lo que está haciendo es ya aceptar la porquería. La intervención estatal es total, es la FED contra todo. Veremos como termina esto, está evidentemente tomando medidas muy desesperadas. Personalmente en lugar de tranquilizarme, me preocupa más aún. La crisis de crédito sigue siendo lo más importante a vigilar, por encima de la recesión...y de la inflación, de la que se ha olvidado la FED por completo, en otra apuesta arriesgada. Un momento muy complejo para cualquier banco central, uno no sabría que hacer en su lugar.
> 
> Interesante lo que comenta José Luis Martínez Campuzano de Citigroup sobre lo que ha pasado esta mañana en los mercados de crédito:
> 
> Demand for a 12-month italian BOT bill at an auction on tuesday fell short of an offered amount of 7.5 bn.EUR....". Al final el Tesoro italiano sólo ha podido renovar 7.157 bn. EUR de papel a corto plazo, frente a las peticiones totales de 7.307 bn. ¿De importancia menor? bien, según nuestros trader es la primera vez desde la constitución del EUR en 1999 que un Gobierno europeo no cubre su demanda de liquidez. En este momento el riesgo país de Italia alcanza 61 p.b. el mismo nivel de la deuda británica, con casi un punto y medio de diferencial en los tipos de interés oficial.



Si supiéramos como están de verdad las cosas, habría escenas de pánico a las puertas de los bancos, proclamo....


----------



## Parmenides (11 Mar 2008)

Originalmente Escrito por Cárpatos
Muy preocupante una cuestión. Los ABS no los quiere nadie. Los hedge funds que los tienen caen en picado. Ahora la FED los acepta como garantías, es decir corre un muy serio riesgo de contrapartida. Lo que está haciendo es ya aceptar la porquería. La intervención estatal es total, es la FED contra todo. Veremos como termina esto, está evidentemente tomando medidas muy desesperadas. Personalmente en lugar de tranquilizarme, me preocupa más aún. La crisis de crédito sigue siendo lo más importante a vigilar, por encima de la recesión...y de la inflación, de la que se ha olvidado la FED por completo, en otra apuesta arriesgada. Un momento muy complejo para cualquier banco central, uno no sabría que hacer en su lugar.

Interesante lo que comenta José Luis Martínez Campuzano de Citigroup sobre lo que ha pasado esta mañana en los mercados de crédito:

Demand for a 12-month *italian BOT* bill at an auction on tuesday fell short of an offered amount of 7.5 bn.EUR....". Al final el Tesoro italiano sólo ha podido renovar 7.157 bn. EUR de papel a corto plazo, frente a las peticiones totales de 7.307 bn. ¿De importancia menor? bien, según nuestros trader es la primera vez desde la constitución del EUR en 1999 que un Gobierno europeo no cubre su demanda de liquidez. En este momento *el riesgo país de Italia* alcanza 61 p.b. el mismo nivel de la deuda británica, con casi un punto y medio de diferencial en los tipos de interés oficial.[/QUOTE]

vease el hilo sobre la situacion italiana
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=57597


----------



## Miss Marple (11 Mar 2008)

Parmenides dijo:


> Originalmente Escrito por Cárpatos
> Muy preocupante una cuestión. Los ABS no los quiere nadie. *Los hedge funds que los tienen caen en picado. *Ahora la FED los acepta como garantías, es decir corre un muy serio riesgo de contrapartida. Lo que está haciendo es ya aceptar la porquería. La intervención estatal es total, es la FED contra todo. Veremos como termina esto, está evidentemente tomando medidas muy desesperadas. Personalmente en lugar de tranquilizarme, me preocupa más aún.



Pero la Fed no va a aceptar papelitos de los hedge funds, solo de los grandes bancos (primary dealers). Esta medida de la Fed es absolutamente escandalosa (La Fed contra todo para salvar a Wall Street), pero creo que deberamos discutirlo en este hilo en vez de desvirtuar el del Ibex.


----------



## Pepius (11 Mar 2008)

HOYGAN! ¿Kapasao enderrepente? Es que acabo de ver el IBEX y ese subidón la verdad es que no me lo esperaba... : ¿Es por los datos coñómicos de alemania?


----------



## Burney (11 Mar 2008)

No os podeis ni imaginar la cara que se me ha quedado cuando he llegado a casa este mediodia y he visto el IBEX en 13100, y las SAN a 11,75 (uf, menos mal que cerré el corto que tenia, y eso que ayer noche lamentaba haberlo cerrado...). Tres o cuatro segundos despues del _shock_, ya me temia que la FED estaba detrás...

Y yo que anoche pensaba que hoy abriríamos bajando...

En fin, esto es la bolsa.


----------



## Burney (11 Mar 2008)

Pepius dijo:


> ¡Hostia, tío, como mola! ¡No he entendido una puta mierda!  Ahora en serio, ¿Podrías (tú o cualquier otro) explicar para analfabetos bursátiles que operación has hecho? Es que me gusta formarme en estos temas pero me he perdido... :s
> 
> Si no entiendo mal, has vendido por menos, pero si hubieras esperado hubieras pillado un rebotillo de un poco más, ¿no?



Te explico, con las acciones primero se compra a un precio con la esperanza de poder venderlo despues a un precio superior. ¿Ok?

Pues lo que hice con el futuro del SAN es venderlo primero a niveles de 11,75, para luego intentar comprarlo despues más barato (al final, lo compré ayer a 11,22. Es como comprar una acción, pero al reves: primero la vendes y luego la compras, y el motivo es poder aprovecharte de las caidas de los mercados. En este caso, si el mercado sube, entonces pierdes porque tienes que comprar algo a un precio superior que previamente ya habias vendido más barato. 

Ayer noche, con el cierre de USA pensaba que las SAN caerian por ejemplo a 11 euros, con lo cual si lo hubiera cerrado ahi habría ganado los 20 centimos de diferencia. Pero ya ves como cambia todo, si no lo hubiera cancelado el futuro que tenia vendido en el SAN, casi todo el beneficio que llevaba ganado lo habría perdido...


----------



## Burney (11 Mar 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> vamos burney no me digas que no has visto el canal bajista empezado en septiembre del año pasado
> 
> ahora sólo está consolidando, pero como siga este canal bajista dentro de dos meses nos vamos a la mierda todos



joder, pues no lo veo. Especifica algo más a ver... 

Ahora voy a subir el grafico con el canal que comentaba ayer noche cuando edite el mensaje. Dadme 5 minutos.

Ahi se ve el canal (lineas rojas). Ahora mismo no sabría decir si el mercado irá a visitar la banda superior del canal o no. Yo creo que no, pero...

<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img359.imageshack.us/img359/9929/ibex11308ff4.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/></a><br/>


----------



## feliponII (12 Mar 2008)

*como cambia la cosa*

hola 
es acojonante como cambia la cosa de un dia para otro el dinero ...

hace 3 dias estabamos al borde de un precipicio 
y solo se podia vender ... hoy cobn la megainyeccion de la fed 
otra vez super-subidas pese a un entorno cuando menos hostil ... 

*La dos grandes preguntas son
cuanto va a durar el chute?
Va a tener continuidad con la cacareada bajada del 0,75? *


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (12 Mar 2008)

Burney dijo:


> joder, pues no lo veo. Especifica algo más a ver...
> 
> Ahora voy a subir el grafico con el canal que comentaba ayer noche cuando edite el mensaje. Dadme 5 minutos.
> 
> ...



Has mirado los soportes bajistas que se empezaron a formar desde verano del año pasado

http://www.invertia.com/mercados/indices/graficos.asp?idtel=IB011IBEX35&TipoPeriodo=7


----------



## Armand de las Cuevas (12 Mar 2008)

Pregunta de uno que no entiende de Bolsa

Porque si estamos en super-mega-crisis-que-te-cagas después de las elecciones del 9-M, ¿el Ibex 35 está subiendo a lo bestia?

De 12.600 a 13.200 un *+4,76%* desde el lunes...


----------



## Pepius (12 Mar 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Te explico, con las acciones primero se compra a un precio con la esperanza de poder venderlo despues a un precio superior. ¿Ok?
> 
> Pues lo que hice con el futuro del SAN es venderlo primero a niveles de 11,75, para luego intentar comprarlo despues más barato (al final, lo compré ayer a 11,22. Es como comprar una acción, pero al reves: primero la vendes y luego la compras, y el motivo es poder aprovecharte de las caidas de los mercados. En este caso, si el mercado sube, entonces pierdes porque tienes que comprar algo a un precio superior que previamente ya habias vendido más barato.
> 
> Ayer noche, con el cierre de USA pensaba que las SAN caerian por ejemplo a 11 euros, con lo cual si lo hubiera cerrado ahi habría ganado los 20 centimos de diferencia. Pero ya ves como cambia todo, si no lo hubiera cancelado el futuro que tenia vendido en el SAN, casi todo el beneficio que llevaba ganado lo habría perdido...



Joder, ha sido peor el remedio que la enfermedad... Ahora estoy más liado que antes 

¿Y cual es la diferencia entonces entre los futuros e ir a corto? Porque ambos se basan entonces en suponer una caída y aprovecharse de ello, ¿no?


----------



## Tezifon (12 Mar 2008)

Armand de las Cuevas dijo:


> Pregunta de uno que no entiende de Bolsa
> 
> Porque si estamos en super-mega-crisis-que-te-cagas después de las elecciones del 9-M, ¿el Ibex 35 está subiendo a lo bestia?
> 
> De 12.600 a 13.200 un *+4,76%* desde el lunes...



por la economia estadounidense


----------



## Kaiku (12 Mar 2008)

Esto ya acojona bastante...
Cárpatos:
La FED y la crisis	[Imprimir]	



Yo no sé si estaré teniendo una visión sesgada de todo, pero hablo por mi propia experiencia. Llevo un día tremendo. Me estoy pudiendo concentrar en la web solo a oleadas, porque mi teléfono no para de sonar. Cada llamada son gestores de hedges que conozco con ramificaciones en estrategias relacionadas con crédito, y algunas mesas contándome historias de terror del mercado de renta fija, y que todos me cuentan la misma historia. Miedo. 

Si la FED de verdad cree que ha erradicado el miedo del mercado con lo que hizo ayer está muy equivocada. No han hecho ni caso, en el mundo de manos fuertes hay más miedo aún. Sigo pensando lo que acabo de poner en el ambiente de mercado.* NO recuerdo un miedo así en mi vida y llevo desde el ochenta y tantos*. 

O estamos a las puertas de que se ha acabado todo a la baja, y nos vamos a dar la vuelta, porque ya no se puede estar más extremadamente negativo en las manos fuertes, o a las puertas del mayor batacazo de la historia. No sé. Lo digo con el corazón en la mano. 

Y todo esto tras la subida de las últimas horas que no ha cambiado pero para nada la situación de miedo.:


----------



## Rocket (12 Mar 2008)

*Efecto rebote*

Muy cierto, yo creo que esta confianza tan artificial va a producir el efecto contrario... nada de subidas, sino fuertes bajadas en breve.

De momento, ya se les ha acabado el empalme... ya ha cerrado practicamente igual que abrio.

+0,19%

Vamos, que nadie deja un euro mas de la cuenta metido en la bolsa... mal sintoma.


----------



## terraenxebre (12 Mar 2008)

Jueves 13


Debacle en la bolsa....


----------



## aterriza como puedas (12 Mar 2008)

A poco que se descuiden, en WS hoy cierran en rojo,por poco pero en rojo.

Y el Euro a 1,5554


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Mar 2008)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Jueves 13
> 
> 
> Debacle en la bolsa....



Me has quitado las palabras que iba a escribir....

Edito: Wall Street en caida libre!!!!


----------



## Kaiku (12 Mar 2008)

*Dow -0.43
S&p500 -0.93
Nasdaq -0.53*


----------



## aterriza como puedas (12 Mar 2008)

Al Euro le han incorporado el turbo, porque no veas como sube:

1,5568 (21:08)


----------



## terraenxebre (12 Mar 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me has quitado las palabras que iba a escribir....
> 
> Edito: Wall Street en caida libre!!!!



Tranqui.....vendrán más días como el de mañana


----------



## Rocket (13 Mar 2008)

*Se acabo la fiesta...*

Se acabo la fiesta y el sexo oral.

-1,60%


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (13 Mar 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Se acabo la fiesta y el sexo oral.
> 
> -1,60%



Yo ya lo dije: lo de la inyección del otro día entre FED y BCE fue un gran momento para los day-traders... pero no soluciona nada a medio plazo...


----------



## Rocket (13 Mar 2008)

*Pinta mal...*

-2,07% : 

Joooder! Espero que Burney haya vendido si es que compro algo estos dos ultimos dias...


----------



## aterriza como puedas (13 Mar 2008)

Euro: 1,5609 (10:15)

Enhorabuena a los premiados.


----------



## creative (13 Mar 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> -2,07% :
> 
> Joooder! Espero que Burney haya vendido si es que compro algo estos dos ultimos dias...



IBEX-35 13.131,30 12.890,80 -1,83 12.961,30 12.848,80 


Devuelta a la pura realidad...
ESTOY NO HAY QUIEN LO PARÉ







Me juego 1 cena a que toca en el 08 los 8500 ptos


----------



## Paisaje (14 Mar 2008)

Enga, empezamos hoy a la baja...

A las 09:17 : *13.056,50 * 16,70 (0,13%)


----------



## feliponII (14 Mar 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> Enga, empezamos hoy a la baja...
> 
> A las 09:17 : *13.056,50 * 16,70 (0,13%)



Es curiosos que el mercado esta tan sobrevendido que las noticias negativas apenas hacen mella pero que las positivas son muy muy bien recibidas ... 

ayer dow subio un poco gracias a las especulaciones de s&p
y hoy el ibex le va a la saga todo esto en un entorno super 
negativo ...


----------



## CHARLIE (15 Mar 2008)

*Pues Espera De Ahora En Adelante.........................*



feliponII dijo:


> Es curiosos que el mercado esta tan sobrevendido que las noticias negativas apenas hacen mella pero que las positivas son muy muy bien recibidas ...
> 
> ayer dow subio un poco gracias a las especulaciones de s&p
> y hoy el ibex le va a la saga todo esto en un entorno super
> negativo ...



........................cuando se vea que a pesar de los enormes jeringazos de liquidez que "insuflan" a la banca sus amigos los bancos centrales, NO VA A REPERCUTIR EN LA ECONOMÍA REAL, sino sólo en tapar (momentáneamente) los enormes agujeros que los bancos tienen y de los cuales aún no nos han contado NI LA MISA LA MITAD.......................... Es acojonante, y creo que hasta que no se aplique la vía penal Y LA CÁRCEL para todos aquellos responsables de la ESTAFA SIN PRECEDENTES que todo esto es no lo vamos a terminar nunca.

Al loro con las bolsas durante este año, porque creo que vamos a asistir a un espectáculo SIN PRECEDENTES (se les va a ver el plumero aún más si cabe).

Saludos.-


----------



## ronald29780 (15 Mar 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> ........................cuando se vea que a pesar de los enormes jeringazos de liquidez que "insuflan" a la banca sus amigos los bancos centrales, NO VA A REPERCUTIR EN LA ECONOMÍA REAL, sino sólo en tapar (momentáneamente) los enormes agujeros que los bancos tienen y de los cuales aún no nos han contado NI LA MISA LA MITAD.......................... Es acojonante, y creo que hasta que no se aplique la vía penal Y LA CÁRCEL para todos aquellos responsables de la ESTAFA SIN PRECEDENTES que todo esto es no lo vamos a terminar nunca.
> 
> Al loro con las bolsas durante este año, porque creo que vamos a asistir a un espectáculo SIN PRECEDENTES (se les va a ver el plumero aún más si cabe).
> 
> Saludos.-



No sé mucho de la bolsa, pero creo que "las bolsas politicas" suelen corregirse siempre muy pronto.


----------



## pobracara (17 Mar 2008)

El nikkei a pique:


----------



## Stuyvesant (17 Mar 2008)

Se abre porra tempranera sobre lo que hará el gilipollas de nuestro Ibex mañana por la mañana después de lo del Bear y el slalom del Nikkei.

Estos capullos abren subiendo.


----------



## Burney (17 Mar 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> -2,07% :
> 
> Joooder! Espero que Burney haya vendido si es que compro algo estos dos ultimos dias...



wenas, no entendiste lo que hice. 

Venia corto en el Santander, es decir, estaba vendido en 11.75 o por hay para aprovecharme de las caidas, y lo que hice fué comprar a 11,23 +- para cerrar esa posición vendida. Ahora mismo no tengo nada comprado ni vendido. 

A medio plazo sigo viendo bastante probable nuevos minimos, pero a corto aún tengo la duda de si podríamos ir a los entornos del 14200 o un poco más arriba. Mientras el IBEX siga por encima del 12600... veo ese riesgo de un rebote mayor.

Suerte a todos


----------



## Don Vito (17 Mar 2008)

Pues sabiendo las extrañas manías de nuestro bolsín de subir y bajar en ocasiones con independencia de los datos conocidos, no se yo qué decir, aunque viendo cómo amanece oriente, y por lo de Bear Sterns, me inclino por una bajada notable....


----------



## Burney (17 Mar 2008)

Pepius dijo:


> Joder, ha sido peor el remedio que la enfermedad... Ahora estoy más liado que antes
> 
> ¿Y cual es la diferencia entonces entre los futuros e ir a corto? Porque ambos se basan entonces en suponer una caída y aprovecharse de ello, ¿no?



Un futuro es un contrato sobre 100 acciones. Comprar un futuro vendría a ser como si te comprometieras a comprar 100 acciones a un precio determinado a un vencimiento determinado. Vender un futuro vendría a ser como si te comprometieras a vender 100 acciones a un precio determinado a un vencimiento determinado. Por lo tanto, con los futuros puedes estar tanto comprado apostando por una subida, como vendido apostando por una caida.

Para estar corto hay dos opciones (que yo sepa):
- Vender las acciones en Bancoval (creo que es muy similar a cuando se compran a mercado, pero a la inversa)
- Vender un futuro, que es lo que hice yo.

Al igual que para dejar de estar invertido en una acción hay que venderla, para dejar de estar corto (ya sea en Bancoval o con un futuro vendido), lo que hay que hacer es comprar un futuro.

En mi caso, lo que hice fue vender primero a 11.75 para luego comprar a 11.22. Vendría a ser como si hubiese comprado a 11.22 y luego vendido a 11,75, pero a la inversa, para así aprovecharme del movimiento bajista.

Espero que ahora me haya explicado.


----------



## Burney (17 Mar 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Muy cierto, yo creo que esta confianza tan artificial va a producir el efecto contrario... nada de subidas, sino fuertes bajadas en breve.
> 
> De momento, ya se les ha acabado el empalme... ya ha cerrado practicamente igual que abrio.
> 
> ...



yo creo que hay riesgo de que sea a la inversa y haya un rebote inesperado. Me explico:

No tengo los datos, pero teniendo en cuenta el pesimismo que hay... debe haber un gran numero de futuros vendidos, de acciones _vendidas_ y de puts, posiciones que tarde o temprano deben cerrar, y eso sólo pueden hacerlo comprando.

*Y es que teneis que tener en cuenta una cosa: las bolsas no sólo pueden subir por compras propiamente dichas, también lo pueden hacer por compras efectuadas por gente que tiene posiciones cortas y tiene que cerrarlas. Y para cerrarlas, no tiene más remedio que comprar.*

Aparte de que esta semana entrante hay reunión de la FED y casi seguro bajadas agresivas de tipos... no hay que olvidar que también es vencimiento de triple hora bruja (vencimientos trimestrales de opciones y futuros).  Y como las manos fuertes y/o creadores de mercado (que en muchos casos hacen la contrapartida) tengan muchas posiciones largas en futuros de indices o acciones, o puts vendidos... les puede interesar un cierre de vencimiento lo más elevado posible...

---

http://www.mynorte.com/

En esta web (os la recomiendo) dan que el futuro del SP está por 1265. En cambio, en cme.com dice que está en 1301... creo que el bueno es el de mynorte. Si mañana en la apertura los futuros siguen asi de negativos, probablemete tengamos una apertura con gap bajista.


----------



## pedrot (17 Mar 2008)

Viendo la figura, sobre los 13.000 claramente el ibex debe decidirse a muy corto plazo si cojer senda alcista o bajista, por los datos que se están viendo hay mayores papeletas para que baje, aunque esta semana en la que las operaciones disminuirán y debido a que la FED ha bajado la tasa de descuento a los bancos igual el mercado se anima a subir un poquito.


desde luego si tuviera dinero que me sobrase o lo invertía a la baja o me estaba quietecito.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (17 Mar 2008)

pedrot dijo:


> Viendo la figura, sobre los 13.000 claramente el ibex debe decidirse a muy corto plazo si cojer senda alcista o bajista, por los datos que se están viendo hay mayores papeletas para que baje, aunque esta semana en la que las operaciones disminuirán y debido a que la FED ha bajado la tasa de descuento a los bancos igual el mercado se anima a subir un poquito.
> 
> 
> desde luego si tuviera dinero que me sobrase o lo invertía a la baja o me estaba quietecito.




parece que esta en senda bajista


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Mar 2008)

vamos a 9800 en 12-15 meses


----------



## pedrot (17 Mar 2008)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> parece que esta en senda bajista




No digo que no vaya a bajar, pero viendo el gráfico no puedes afirmar tal cosa


----------



## Burney (17 Mar 2008)

pedrot dijo:


> Viendo la figura, sobre los 13.000 claramente el ibex debe decidirse a muy corto plazo si cojer senda alcista o bajista, por los datos que se están viendo hay mayores papeletas para que baje, aunque esta semana en la que las operaciones disminuirán y debido a que la FED ha bajado la tasa de descuento a los bancos igual el mercado se anima a subir un poquito.
> 
> desde luego si tuviera dinero que me sobrase o lo invertía a la baja o me estaba quietecito.




es destacable que el rebote sólo haya sido del 38,2% de todo el tramo de caida... indica mucha fuerza bajista...

Ahora mismo, yo tengo pensado aprovechar los rebotes (si los hay, tras lo de Bear S... parece dudoso) para intentar abrir cortos lo más arriba posible. 

Menudo mercado más dificil, es casi imposible hacer pronosticos a corto ante la avalancha de noticias un dia "buenas" y al siguiente "malas"...

PD: Ahora mismo, el futuro del SP está en 1259,70, bajando más de un 1 y pico %...


----------



## Carnivale (17 Mar 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Goldman ha comprado el Bearn con un 90% de descuento sobre el cierre del viernes......



Atentos hoy a la apertura española....


----------



## dillei (17 Mar 2008)

El nikei ha estado cayendo más de un 4%, hoy habrá dolor... (para los largos claro )


----------



## BOFH (17 Mar 2008)

Y abrimos en rojo señoras y señores:

IBEX 35 12.656,90 -2,80% -364,50 13.021,40 9:00


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (17 Mar 2008)

El petroleo a 111$. el € a 1.58$, el Euríbor a 4.6... Soros dijo que ésta era la peor crisis en 60 años... ahora empezamos a ver claramente por qué.


----------



## Paisaje (17 Mar 2008)

Madre mía, vaya batacazo, ¿no?...
Y eso que ayer domingo se anunciaron bajadas de tipos en USA. Primero un 0.25% para rebajar medio punto más en breve.


----------



## Carnivale (17 Mar 2008)

Todo en rojo, por ahora, no se salva nadie.


----------



## Rapier (17 Mar 2008)

¿Pero cómo va a bajar la bolsa?
¿A caso no sabéis que este país se salvará gracias a la construcción?
No os preocupéis que la construcción no caerá porque ya se le ocurrirá algo al gobierno para que no caiga.


----------



## Carnivale (17 Mar 2008)

Rapier dijo:


> ¿Pero cómo va a bajar la bolsa?
> ¿A caso no sabéis que este país se salvará gracias a la construcción?
> No os preocupéis que la construcción no caerá porque ya se le ocurrirá algo al gobierno para que no caiga.



Lo único que nos va a salvar es la *constricción*.


----------



## arrhenius (17 Mar 2008)

Rapier dijo:


> ¿Pero cómo va a bajar la bolsa?
> ¿A caso no sabéis que este país se salvará gracias a la construcción?
> No os preocupéis que la construcción no caerá porque ya se le ocurrirá algo al gobierno para que no caiga.



La construccion no puede caer por que es algo que no le interesa a nadie, por eso no pasara.


----------



## euriborde (17 Mar 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> La construccion no puede caer por que es algo que no le interesa a nadie, por eso no pasara.



Es la frase más disparatada y más repetida por los entendidos en economía y en la vida


----------



## Columpio_Asesino (17 Mar 2008)

Adivinad qué empresas caen más:

INMOBILIARIA COLONIAL 0,95 -4,04 0,97 0,94 1.788.429 09:14:49
SACYR VALLEHERMOSO 18,83 -3,19 18,86 18,52 67.925 09:13:48
ACS 32,69 -2,97 32,99 32,31 145.438 09:14:46
FERROVIAL 47,84 -2,96 47,99 47,51 35.715 09:15:01
BSCH 11,18 -2,87 11,24 11,16 4.920.908 09:15:01
BBVA 12,85 -2,80 12,91 12,80 2.153.442 09:14:58
ACCIONA 164,55 -2,78 165,00 163,20 66.431 09:13:57


----------



## Syndark (17 Mar 2008)

Dios, aun recuerdo a finales del año pasado... Acciones de sacyr a 40 euros y pico...


----------



## Rapier (17 Mar 2008)

euriborde dijo:


> Es la frase más disparatada y más repetida por los entendidos en economía y en la vida



no creas, a mí la que más me impactó fue la de un tío "supuestamente educado" que de un modo bastante agresivo (me dieron ganas de meterle dos ostias) me dijo que "España no entrará en crisis porque aquí vendemo sol" :. Por poco si me de descojono en su cara.


----------



## terraenxebre (17 Mar 2008)

Nos vamos a los 6000 fijo y a partir de ahí...ya hablaremos


----------



## Carnivale (17 Mar 2008)

Momentos para recordar, El Economista el 16 de Enero;



> *Un Ibex 35 con recorrido*
> 
> *Las previsiones de Inversis coinciden*, en líneas generales, con las realizadas a finales de 2007 por otras casas de análisis: *Banco Urquijo* apostó por los *17.000* puntos, *Deutsche Bank* por los *17.500 *y *Caja Madrid* por los *17.400 *enteros.
> 
> *Así, el nivel objetivo para el índice se sitúa para en 17.941 puntos, con un potencial de revalorización de más del 20% frente a niveles actuales.*



http://www.eleconomista.es/mercados-cotizaciones/noticias/346049/01/08/Donde-esta-el-suelo-si-el-Ibex-35-va-a-subir-hasta-17000-este-ano.html


----------



## pacomer (17 Mar 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> Momentos para recordar, El Economista el 16 de Enero;
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.eleconomista.es/mercados-cotizaciones/noticias/346049/01/08/Donde-esta-el-suelo-si-el-Ibex-35-va-a-subir-hasta-17000-este-ano.html



Por lo que nos toca, a sacar la pasta de esos dos sitios: Banco Urquijo y Caja Madrid... como se hayan apalancado tomando esos indices futuros de la bolsa, van bien cocinados, los tios... que linces!!


----------



## Carnivale (17 Mar 2008)

pacomer dijo:


> Por lo que nos toca, a sacar la pasta de esos dos sitios: Banco Urquijo y Caja Madrid... como se hayan apalancado tomando esos indices futuros de la bolsa, van bien cocinados, los tios... que linces!!



La LOGSE está haciendo mucho daño a este país.


----------



## Touareg (17 Mar 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Goldman ha comprado el Bearn con un 90% de descuento sobre el cierre del viernes......



Turning point del "mundodeyupismo" financiero y OFICIALIZACIÓN del "mark-to-market" bursátil.

Cuatro días después del "yanosestamosrecuperando" de S&P y con Bernanke convertido cada vez más en un pelele que corre como un pollo sin cabeza.

El dominó ya ha visto caer la primera ficha.


----------



## CHARLIE (17 Mar 2008)

*Lo que yo quisiera saber.........................................*



terraenxebre dijo:


> Nos vamos a los 6000 fijo y a partir de ahí...ya hablaremos



.............es QUIEN O QUIENES están metiendo pasta en la bolsa Española A LA DESESPERADA para evitar desplomes MUCHO MAYORES.

El EUROSTOXX cae ahora un -3,35% .........y el IBEX (NUESTRO GLORIOSO IBEX, en el que sólo tiran de la burra 4 0 5 valores "SÓLO" cae un -1,85% .

Menuda tomadura de pelo.

Saludos.-


----------



## muyuu (17 Mar 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> .............es QUIEN O QUIENES están metiendo pasta en la bolsa Española A LA DESESPERADA para evitar desplomes MUCHO MAYORES.
> 
> El EUROSTOXX cae ahora un -3,35% .........y el IBEX (NUESTRO GLORIOSO IBEX, en el que sólo tiran de la burra 4 0 5 valores "SÓLO" cae un -1,85% .
> 
> ...



Que no, ¡antipatriota!. Es que estamos mejor preparados que esos mindundis del EUROSTOXX, Solbes dixit. Esos juegan en la premier y en la bundesliga y nosotros en la Champions Ligggg


----------



## Stuyvesant (17 Mar 2008)

Confirmado, en el Ibex no hay filigranas del intradía, si no autenticas mafias. Es que si abre subiendo después de la que esta cayendo, me entra la risa floja. 

¿pero quien no ha dudado?


----------



## Pepius (17 Mar 2008)

-2,42 ahora

¿Nos hacemos unas astrocs? seguro que al final van p'arriba


----------



## Parmenides (17 Mar 2008)

*Futures Dow*

Por cierto, alguien sabe como abrira NY? A como van los futures?


----------



## MNSV (17 Mar 2008)

Parmenides dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien sabe como abrira NY? A como van los futures?



Lehman Brothers ahora -30%

Imagínate el resto de financieras e índices.

:


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (17 Mar 2008)

Ir guardando asiento. Puede ser una carnicería.

Bear cerró el viernes a 30,28 $. 
Están ofreciendo 3,07$ 
¡y hay gente vendiendo por 3,09-3,08$!


----------



## Carnivale (17 Mar 2008)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> Ir guardando asiento. Puede ser una carnicería.
> 
> Bear cerró el viernes a 30,28 $.
> Están ofreciendo 3,07$
> ¡y hay gente vendiendo por 3,09-3,08$!


----------



## pacomer (17 Mar 2008)




----------



## terraenxebre (17 Mar 2008)

para tod@s, buen provecho


----------



## Carnivale (17 Mar 2008)

Jóvenes, ¿dónde se pueden mirar los futuros de Wall Street?.


----------



## Burney (17 Mar 2008)

Aprovechando la tarde libre acabo de vender un futuro del SAN vto. junio a 11,08 (en contado es 11,22, la diferencia es el valor temporal). Si sube la acción palmo y si baja gano.

Si rompe a la baja el minimo de hoy, añadiré otro futuro vendido más.

Suerte

PD: Peligroso, según Carpatos hay rumores de que la FED podría estar comprando futuros del SP para sujetar el mercado...


----------



## Carnivale (17 Mar 2008)

El Dow Jones ya está en verde.

<object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/2b7_1205751955"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/2b7_1205751955" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>


----------



## Burney (17 Mar 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> Jóvenes, ¿dónde se pueden mirar los futuros de Wall Street?.



Aqui:

http://www.cme.com/trading/dta/del/globex.html

o aqui también se ve:

www.mynorte.com


----------



## Scaramouche_II (17 Mar 2008)

a las 16:33 *-1.95*


----------



## EcceHomo (17 Mar 2008)

17:36

Ibex 35: -2,7% (12.676,40)
Dow: - 0,9% (11.841,75)

No se, yo esperaba una mayor bajada de Dow. Sea como sea, el Ibex parece haber tomado la senda bajista, ¿quizás durante una larga temporada?


----------



## Syndark (17 Mar 2008)

Ibex a 12.656....


Esto va pa bajo!


----------



## Rocket (17 Mar 2008)

*Cada vez mas negro*

La verdad es que sigo dia a dia desde hace mucho tiempo las bolsas, aunque no tenga nada invertido, simplemente por curiosidad y morbo... y esto cada vez pinta peor.

Las malas noticias se suceden dia a dia, banco tras banco, y fondo tras fondo, por no decir las completamente catastrofistas... que de ser apariciones esporadicas en algunos diarios amarillos hace algun tiempo, ya son el pan nuestro de cada dia...

Algo gordo se esta fraguando, lo que estan haciendo es que estan ocultandolo muy bien... hasta que explote.


----------



## Burney (18 Mar 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> La verdad es que sigo dia a dia desde hace mucho tiempo las bolsas, aunque no tenga nada invertido, simplemente por curiosidad y morbo... y esto cada vez pinta peor.
> 
> Las malas noticias se suceden dia a dia, banco tras banco, y fondo tras fondo, por no decir las completamente catastrofistas... que de ser apariciones esporadicas en algunos diarios amarillos hace algun tiempo, ya son el pan nuestro de cada dia...
> 
> Algo gordo se esta fraguando, lo que estan haciendo es que estan ocultandolo muy bien... hasta que explote.



nunca hay que despreciar la _mano de Dios... _

De todas formas, este es un momento de mercado muy muy dificil.

Hay mucho pesimismo. Y lo que más temo, muchas posiciones cortas que como por algún motivo tengan prisa por cerrarse... (yo hoy pillé una posicion corta y veremos mañana que hago con ella...)

También es semana de vencimiento trimestral. Y los peces gordos muchas veces mueven el mercado hacia donde les interese el vencimiento...

Por otro lado, el desplome del dolar hace que las grandes empresas americanas incrementen sus beneficios al pasar los euros u otras monedas que consiguen sus filiales en otros paises.

Pero por otro lado la recesión que hay en USA les debe estar afectando a las ventas y por tanto a los beneficios ...

Además, hay muchas empresas que tienen programas de recompras de acciones en marcha...

Motivos para subir, motivos para caer. En fin, un galimatias.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (18 Mar 2008)

Burney dijo:


> nunca hay que despreciar la _mano de Dios... _
> 
> De todas formas, este es un momento de mercado muy muy dificil.
> 
> ...



Tienes a favor unos huevos como el caballo de espartero, pero estas loco. Pero si la fed mañana baja un punto te puede salir bien la jugada o no, porque el mercado me parece que esta insensible a la morfina de la liquidez y los reflotes, de verdad que en algun momento van a empezar a abandonar a gente a su suerte, yo afinaria las decisiones porque es posible que el tren ya no pase ya por esta estacion en mucho tiempo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Mar 2008)

joer nikkei +1,5%...


----------



## bolvir (18 Mar 2008)

Por mucho que baje la FED, hasta que el BCE no les eche una mano, nones. Que Jean Paul no está para esos menesteres.


----------



## El_Presi (18 Mar 2008)

Goldman y Lehman han ofrecido resultados bastante mejor de lo esperados, ahora toca subidón, subidón


----------



## muyuu (18 Mar 2008)

> El rebote es "puntual" y hay un problema de liquidez, según Atlas Capital
> 16:34 La analista financiera de Atlas Capital, Susana Felpeto, consideró que el "rebote" hoy al alza de la Bolsa española, tras la caída de ayer del Ibex 35 un 2,81% al cierre de la sesión, es un hecho "puntual", ya que ni el "problema" de liquidez ni la "crisis" de crédito existente en el mercado financiero se han solventado.



No hace falta ser muy experto para darse cuenta de esto.


----------



## Burney (19 Mar 2008)

Joder, menudo cierre en USA, me he vuelto a salvar por los pelos. Esta mañana en el trabajo, aprovechando el cafetillo entré a ver como estaba el tema, y como no me gustó, preferí cerrar el corto que abrí ayer con unos 30 euros de perdida (20 y algo centimos + comisiones). Lo que la bolsa da, la bolsa te lo quita.

Como no me atrevi a ponerme largo por si volvía a hacer un giro chungo, compre una call del SAN vto. junio por si habia una subida poder aprovecharla sin mucho riesgo (los 24 euros de la prima + comisiones). Por cierto, no veais que volumen de negociacion, si hasta sale mi compra en la web de MEFF como la unica de ese vto. y strike.



Desconozco si esta volverá a ser una subida trampa como las anteriores. Mientras ambos indices sigan por debajo de las lineas de color rojo (banda superior del canal) y no se superen esos dos maximos anteriores, no conviene fiarse. (en el IBEX está por la zona del 13400).



Buenas noches y buena zuerte 

PD: Fijaos en que el Nasdaq dos dias atrás habia roto los minimos anteriores de enero (por eso vendí el futuro del SAN que cerré hoy con ligeras perdidas), amén de por que éste habia roto el suyo de 11,20) y el IBEX se ha mantenido bastante por encima de su respectivo minimo, sin llegar a perder el 61,8% de fibonacci. Qué chulos somos :


----------



## Paisaje (19 Mar 2008)

A puntito de picar el rojooooooooo...


----------



## demiOtser (19 Mar 2008)

Bueeeno, apertura al alza hoy.

El hito del día, supongo, la publicación de resultados de Morgan Stanley.

Saludos,
dO.


----------



## demiOtser (19 Mar 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> A puntito de picar el rojooooooooo...



:

Joer, y todo esto mientras escribía mi mensaje anterior. De estar +1% arriba, a bajar a plomo en minutos. Anda queee... 

Saludos,
dO.


----------



## autoctono (19 Mar 2008)

Después del alza matutina y una caída a plomo, vivimos un escaso rebote 

IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
13.057,30 +0,21% +26,80 10:11:01


----------



## moboncio (19 Mar 2008)

Atentos al giro, que ya lleva un 2% perdido desde maximos, sin hacer ruido....


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Mar 2008)

joder, esto es mas normal, lo de amanecer con mas de un 1% casi se me atraganta el sobao!!

hoy creo que puede ser un mal día


aunque mirando el grafico no acaba de bajar, a ver si va a ocurrir como en el 98, que rebota y tarda otro año en caer a los 9800


echen un ojo al ibex grafico 15 años


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (19 Mar 2008)

Está claro que la bajada de tipos era esperada por los day-traders. El día siguiente... a recoger beneficios, que todavía queda lo peor!!


----------



## El_Presi (19 Mar 2008)

la FED ha vuelto hoy a intervenir en el mercado ya que los futuros USA antes de abrir el mercado marcaban caídas:

en carpatos:

En estos días creo que quedó algo claro, muy claro. El mercado no es libre. Nunca lo ha sido y nunca lo será. La FED impide por activa y por pasiva que las bolsas bajen. No siempre puede evitar que lo hagan, pero en lo que su mano esté esa es su política. Estar corto en el mercado, no es simétrico a estar largo. Cuando Wall Street sube nadie interviene. Hay que asumirlo. En cualquier caso la lucha actual además de por que no baje la bolsa era por evitar una grave crisis sistémica. De momento la FED parece haber ganado la batalla. El mercado no va a admitir una segunda quiebra bancaria que podría resquebrajar el sistema. Si se produce la bolsa caería aunque la FED saque más conejos de la chistera. La FED lo sabe, y hará lo que sea incluida la compra de futuros en el mercado abierto. Lo que sea es lo que sea. Nunca hubo un mercado libre, y esas son las reglas del juego, que hay que conocer para poder jugar.

Hoy hay muchos comentarios en EEUU en este sentido con analistas como este del enlace que acusa a la FED de exceso de intervencionismo y de tener al equipo de protección de mercados, que no es una leyenda cuidado, recuerden que el propio Bernanke lo reconoció, haciendo horas extras. Vean esta cita:

"How about the DOW sell-off immediately after the 2:15 announcement (investors were disappointed with a 75bp cut -- they expected 1%) and the PPT rescue, and huge rally later in the day?"

Este es el enlace de Safe haven donde aparece el comentario:

http://www.safehaven.com/article-9729.htm

Estar corto es ir contra la FED, estar largo es recibir su bendición. Por un lado la circunstancia actual es muy especial con una crisis muy grave que está intentando evitar, pero por otra no se sabe si los efectos secundarios de esto serán peores. No lo sé.


además ha habido rescate de Fannie Mae y Freddy Mac:
http://bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aCmeZdngmXgI&refer=home

Fannie, Freddie Surplus Capital Requirement Is Eased (Update2)

By James Tyson

March 19 (Bloomberg) -- Regulators for Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac cut the companies' surplus capital requirement in an effort expand their combined $1.5 trillion in mortgage investments and revive the U.S. home-loan market.

The requirement was lowered to 20 percent from 30 percent, the Office of Federal Housing Enterprise Oversight said in a news release today. The government-chartered companies, the largest sources of money for home loans, also agreed to raise a ``significant'' amount of new capital, Ofheo said.

The initiative may immediately pump $200 billion into the mortgage-backed securities market, Ofheo Director James Lockhart said at news conference in Washington today. Combined with a lifting of portfolio caps on March 1 and the companies' existing capabilities, this should allow Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac to buy or guarantee about $2 trillion in mortgages a year, Ofheo said.

This will ``go a long way to stabilizing panicky markets,'' Howard Shapiro, an analyst at Fox-Pitt Kelton Cochran Caronia Waller, wrote in a report to clients yesterday.

Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac led the Standard & Poor's 500 stock index higher today, and U.S. Treasuries pared gains amid reduced concerns that credit market losses will deepen. Fannie Mae rose $3.61, or 13 percent, to $31.83 as of 10:10 a.m. in New York Stock Exchange composite trading. Freddie Mac was up $3.09, or 12 percent, to $29.11, after rising the most ever yesterday.

Housing Slump

The worst housing slump since the Great Depression is being exacerbated by the limited ability of Americans to get mortgages or refinance loans amid tightened standards at money-losing banks. Issuance of non-agency mortgage bonds fell 33 percent last year to $707 billion, according to newsletter Inside MBS & ABS.

``Our hope is that it will help restart the housing engine that powers our economy,'' Fannie Mae Chief Executive Officer Daniel Mudd said at a news conference in Washington today with Freddie Mac CEO Richard Syron and Ofheo Director James Lockhart. ``This is what the GSE's were put in place for, to deal with situations like this and we will deliver,'' Mudd said.

Created by Congress to boost homeownership, Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac profit by holding mortgages and mortgage bonds as investments and by charging a fee to guarantee and package loans as securities. They own or guarantee at least 40 percent of the $11.5 trillion in U.S. residential-mortgage debt outstanding.

$53 Billion

Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac have said they were limited in how much assistance they could offer amid regulatory constraints and rising losses. Fannie Mae, the largest source of money for home loans, posted a record $3.55 billion fourth-quarter loss as rising foreclosures sent credit costs soaring. Freddie Mac reported a record $2.45 billion net loss for the period.

The 30 percent surplus capital constraint most recently tied up as much as $53 billion at the two companies combined -- based on core capital on Dec. 31 -- that could have been invested in the mortgage market.

Yields on Fannie Mae's five-year debt over five-year U.S. Treasuries fell 2 basis points to 88.5 basis points at 9:45 a.m. in New York, down from 115 basis points on March 14, the lowest since Feb. 29, according to data complied by Bloomberg. The difference in yields on the Bloomberg index for Fannie Mae's current-coupon, 30-year fixed-rate mortgage bonds and 10-year government notes fell about 17 basis points, to 168 basis points, matching a three-week low on March 17.

Raising Capital

The companies didn't say today how or when they would raise the additional capital.

Fannie Mae in December raised $7 billion in a preferred stock sale and cut its dividend by 30 percent, while Freddie Mac in November sold $6 billion in preferred stock and halved its dividend to bolster cash reserves amid mounting credit losses and asset writedowns stemming from the housing market collapse.

``It's critical for them to have additional capital,'' Lockhart said at the new conference. ``These companies are safe and sound and we're going to ensure by our everyday oversight that they continue to be safe and sound,'' Lockhart said.

Credit-default swaps tied to Fannie Mae's senior bonds dropped 8 basis points to 50 basis points, according to broker Phoenix Partners Group in New York, suggesting a decline in perceived risk. Freddie Mac fell 7 basis points to 51.

Credit-default swaps are financial instruments based on bonds and loans that are used to speculate on a company's ability to repay debt. They pay the buyer face value in exchange for the underlying securities or the cash equivalent should a borrower fail to adhere to its debt agreements.

Profit Potential

The capital surcharge is one of the last remaining restrictions imposed on the companies after $11.3 billion of accounting misstatements. The Bush administration, trying to stem the crisis, has gradually eased constraints on Washington-based Fannie Mae and McLean, Virginia-based Freddie Mac. Ofheo lifted a ceiling on the companies' mortgage assets and raised a limit on the loans they buy to $729,750 from $417,000 in some counties.

Lawmakers including Senate Banking Committee Chairman Christopher Dodd and Senator Charles Schumer have called on Ofheo this year to relax the excess capital requirement.

``These are extraordinarily difficult times for the markets, and targeted, immediate action is necessary,'' Schumer, a New York Democrat, said yesterday in a statement. ``A nickel-and-dime approach to freeing the GSEs to become more active in the market will not suffice.''

Capital Relief

The Bush administration, including Ofheo and the Treasury, resisted loosening restraints on Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac before the creation of a tougher regulator for the companies because of the accounting mistakes.

``We need to be careful about trying to over rely on the GSEs because the GSEs have a lot of challenges already and there's only so much of a role that they can play'' in solving the subprime mortgage crisis, U.S. Federal Deposit Insurance Corp. Chairman Sheila Bair said in a Bloomberg Television interview yesterday.

Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac are effectively getting ``capital relief without giving in on regulatory reform,'' Shapiro wrote.

Lockhart on Feb. 7 told the Senate Banking Committee that Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac need to sustain reserve capital against rising foreclosures and cautioned against encouraging the companies to expand their mortgage assets.

To contact the reporter on this story: James Tyson in Washington at jtyson@bloomberg.net.
Last Updated: March 19, 2008 10:16 EDT

para darnos cuenta de que va la tomadura de pelo:


----------



## Pepius (19 Mar 2008)

Joder, los bolseros del foro os lo tenéis que estar pasando pipa en estos días. Os han puesto el nivel en dificultad "hardcore", no apto para novatos...


----------



## Snake (19 Mar 2008)

El intervencionismo de la FED está siendo muy descarado, pero es posible que, de no hacerlo, la economía global se desplomase por completo. Podría ser que la FED no esté sólo salvando a los banquitos, sino haciendo lo único que puede hacer para intentar salvar la economía? Quizás las consecuencias acaben siendo peores, pero ahora mismo no tiene otra opción.


----------



## Tuttle (19 Mar 2008)

Se puede decir más alto pero no más claro


> *De Cárpatos*
> 
> Nunca hubo un mercado libre, y esas son las reglas del juego, que hay que conocer para poder jugar.


----------



## Geld (19 Mar 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> Se puede decir más alto pero no más claro



Realmente cierto, no hay libre mercado


----------



## Kaiku (19 Mar 2008)

DOW -0,61%
NASDAQ -0,72%
S&P -0,48%

En mínimos del día, ahora toca manipulación y subidita. Vaya tiovivo que se tienen montado.


----------



## Burney (19 Mar 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> Se puede decir más alto pero no más claro
> 
> Cita:
> De Cárpatos
> ...



Es evidente que los mercados están controlados. Todos los valores tienen cuidadores que en muchos casos van más allá del "dar liquidez", que en principio debería ser su cometido.

Quien quiera conocer las reglas del juego, debe aprender analisis tecnico. Y adquirir experiencia siguiendo el mercado y estudiar cómo se ha comportado en determinadas circunstancias para que cuando se vuelvan a repetir intentar anticiparte.

De todas formas, es necesario que los mercados se muevan dentro de un "orden", orden gracias al cual se puede operar con algo de criterio. Comprar cuando un valor rompe al alza una resistencia, cuando llega a un soporte, o cuando un precio llega a una directriz alcista siempre es mejor y da más posibilidades de acertar que comprar al boleo.


----------



## Burney (19 Mar 2008)

Snake dijo:


> El intervencionismo de la FED está siendo muy descarado, pero es posible que, de no hacerlo, la economía global se desplomase por completo. Podría ser que la FED no esté sólo salvando a los banquitos, sino haciendo lo único que puede hacer para intentar salvar la economía? Quizás las consecuencias acaben siendo peores, pero ahora mismo no tiene otra opción.



En Estados Unidos la inversión en bolsa es algo muy arraigado entre los ciudadanos, que en muchos casos tienen ahi parte de sus ahorros.

Un desplome del mercado hace que esos ahorros disminuyan, golpea moralmente al ciudadano y abre paso al "efecto pobreza" que hace que el ciudadano recorte gasto... y si recortan gastos la economía empeorará aún más...

Por ahora hace lo posible por aguantarlo. Hasta cuando podrán aguantarlo... no se sabe.


----------



## pacomer (19 Mar 2008)

Burney dijo:


> En Estados Unidos la inversión en bolsa es algo muy arraigado entre los ciudadanos, que en muchos casos tienen ahi parte de sus ahorros.
> 
> Un desplome del mercado hace que esos ahorros disminuyan, golpea moralmente al ciudadano y abre paso al "efecto pobreza" que hace que el ciudadano recorte gasto... y si recortan gastos la economía empeorará aún más...
> 
> Por ahora hace lo posible por aguantarlo. Hasta cuando podrán aguantarlo... no se sabe.



Y lo peor del caso, que en EEUU la protección pública, la seguridad social, son una mierda por inexistentes... mucha gente paga sus caros seguros médicos y medicinas con estas plusvalias... la pobreza está amplificada porque allí se depende exclusivamente del salarillo que te den. SI te quedas sin trabajo y ahorros, te vas a la puta calle, de un día a otro. Los homeless y underdogs van a suceder a los subprime. Se van a ver a millones deambulando por los downtowns ahora desiertos....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Mar 2008)

Mañana va a ser una fiesta...

Ahora mismo, y a media hora del cierre....

DOW JONES -2,36
S&P 500 -2,43
NASDAQ -2,57


----------



## CHARLIE (19 Mar 2008)

*Mañana veremos........................................... ....*



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mañana va a ser una fiesta...
> 
> Ahora mismo, y a media hora del cierre....
> 
> ...



...........qué es lo que se sacan de la manga todos estos "mercachifles baratos" para aguantar con pinzas el tenderete y seguir con la enorme estafa que es todo el tinglado de la bolsa.

¿Seguirán inyectando dinero al cadáver para aguantarlo o se desplomará?

Veremos en qué acaba todo esta inmensa tomadura de pelo.

Saludos.-


----------



## Paisaje (19 Mar 2008)

¿Cotiza el IBEX35 jueves y viernes de Semana Santa?


----------



## Scaramouche_II (19 Mar 2008)

Las cuatro bolsas españolas -Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia y Bilbao- abrirá mañana, Jueves Santo, y permanecerán cerradas durante los próximos días 21 y 24 de marzo, festividades de Viernes Santo y Lunes de Pascua, respectivamente.

http://www.invertia.com/noticias/noticia.asp?subclasid=&clasid=&idNoticia=1921646


----------



## Snake (19 Mar 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mañana va a ser una fiesta...
> 
> Ahora mismo, y a media hora del cierre....
> 
> ...



Qué poco ha durado la "alegría" de la bajada de los tipos de interés. Cada vez está más claro que la bolsa se muere...

-¡Doctor, reanime al paciente!
-Lo siento señor, pero ya no hay nada que podamos hacer, ha muerto.
-¡He dicho que lo reanime, hágalo! Métale una inyección de 100.000 millones, ya verá cómo se despierta.


----------



## cibex (19 Mar 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> ¿Cotiza el IBEX35 jueves y viernes de Semana Santa?



la bolsa española habre mañana jueves y cierra el viernes y lunes.


----------



## jorge (19 Mar 2008)

cibex dijo:


> la bolsa española *habre* mañana jueves y cierra el viernes y lunes.


----------



## cibex (19 Mar 2008)

jorge dijo:


>



joder, se me ha ido la pelota.


----------



## Paisaje (19 Mar 2008)

Gracias, Scaramouche y Cibex por la info. Mañana...


----------



## Räikkonen (19 Mar 2008)

Manyana puede pasar algo gordo. Normalmente las noticias de quiebras se dan en viernes para "preparar" al personal durante todo el fin de semana, para que el lunes esten mas "sosegados". Y este fin de semana es largo de narices.

No se, fin de semana largo, justo despues de elecciones, viendo como se esta poniendo el percal... me estare volviendo paranoico? :


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Mar 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Los Japos abren con un 2,4% arriba.... ¿ a que es divertido?



eso no es de ayer?


----------



## pobracara (20 Mar 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> eso no es de ayer?



Si eso fue ayer. Hoy parece q no abren. Las asiaticas q ya abrieron están en rojo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Mar 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Pues no sería extraño, lo acabo de escuchar en la radio. ¿Están cerrados?



http://www.nni.nikkei.co.jp/CF/FR/MKJ/nikkei225.cfm?data_name=Nikkei 225

creo que sí, pero no olvidemos que mañana se juntan las 4 horas brujas

la gente se va de vacaciones y reflexionará, si mañana la bolsa no baja, no vuelvo a escribir hasta el martes, con la consigueinte perdida por vuestra parte de las nuevas tablas de titulaciones


----------



## Räikkonen (20 Mar 2008)

Colonial sigue suspendida...

Esto ya huele a podrido. Va a bajar hasta 0.50 o mas alla.


----------



## Burney (20 Mar 2008)

A las 12 es el vencimiento del futuro del Eurostoxx. ¿Volverán a hacer _de las suyas?_


----------



## creative (20 Mar 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Colonial sigue suspendida...
> 
> Esto ya huele a podrido. Va a bajar hasta 0.50 o mas alla.



INM.COLONIAL 0,74 -27,45 11:24


te acercas te acercas


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Mar 2008)

que laguien me explique que ha psado en Asia hoy para que China rebote desde el -3% y acabe en positivo, me he eprdido algo?


----------



## Burney (24 Mar 2008)

Aprovechando el grafico que subi el otro dia, aviso que el Nasdaq está un poco por encima de esa directriz bajista de color rojo.

Como al final confirme esa rotura...


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Mar 2008)

Ya que el hilo esta aqui, tengo una pregunta casi existencial:

Sabemos, que la bolsa de Tokio, Shanghai y Moscú esta abierto hoy, Lunes de Pascua.

¿Alguien sabe si esta abierta hoy la bolsa de Grecia (por donde esté)?


----------



## El_Presi (24 Mar 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Ya que el hilo esta aqui, tengo una pregunta casi existencial:
> 
> Sabemos, que la bolsa de Tokio, Shanghai y Moscú esta abierto hoy, Lunes de Pascua.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe si esta abierta hoy la bolsa de Grecia (por donde esté)?



no está abierta


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Mar 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> no está abierta



Smashing. Gracias.


----------



## euriborde (25 Mar 2008)

hoy abrimos optimistas

13.335,60 +2,86% +371,40 09:18:01


----------



## Räikkonen (25 Mar 2008)

Y Colonial, ¿porque esta suspendida?


----------



## javso (25 Mar 2008)

Cómo está la bolsa hoy, me lo quitan de las manos, oigaaaaa

09:59 : *+ 3,20%*


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (25 Mar 2008)

javso dijo:


> Cómo está la bolsa hoy, me lo quitan de las manos, oigaaaaa
> 
> 09:59 : *+ 3,20%*



Estaba cantada, con las subidas del Nikkei y DJ de ayer. Sin embargo, ya veremos a final de la jornada. En días como hoy surgen muchos buitres


----------



## Alvin Red (25 Mar 2008)

Desde mi incultura bursatil y que no tengo ni pienso tener nada metido en bolsa, me huele a gato muerto.


----------



## CHARLIE (25 Mar 2008)

*Por supuesto.......................................... .............*



Alvin Red dijo:


> Desde mi incultura bursatil y que no tengo ni pienso tener nada metido en bolsa, me huele a gato muerto.



.....después de este rebote provocado, sin ninguna causa que lo justifique, y sin saber cuantas carteras se están autocomprando.....................................creo que este año la bolsa va a caer en picado.

Saludos.-


----------



## Pillao (25 Mar 2008)

Los "sovereign funds", son los verdaderos protagonistas en la sombra...

Literalmente, están comprando lo que resta de occidente... Por otra parte, no les queda otra opción, dado el más que previsible destino de los acreedores del imperio.

Pero que nadie se equivoque... A pesar de la incontenible marea de dólares chatarra, seguirán conduciendo la bolsa de modo que sacarle partido, resulte inasequible (y muy peligroso) al común de los mortales.

Mucho OjO...


----------



## Burney (25 Mar 2008)

Burney dijo:


>



El grafico más pequeño que hay dentro del grafico es el del IBEX. Ahora mismo está chocando con la directriz bajista de color rojo, que está más o menos por la zona de 13400 puntos.

Si supera esa directriz (no digo que la vaya a superar, digo que si lo hiciera), pues directos al maximo anterior de corto plazo (no sé si es 13550 o 13650), y si supera ese nivel pues tecnicamente tendría un buen tramo de subida hasta el 14200 o 14300. Pero hay que superar esa directriz, mientras el indice siga por debajo mucho cuidado con abrir largos sin un buen stop.


----------



## Scaramouche_II (25 Mar 2008)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8z7W6ZRMwGA&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8z7W6ZRMwGA&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

+2,92


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (25 Mar 2008)

El Dow Jones está en -0.61%... afectará a Europa? :


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (25 Mar 2008)

El Dow Jones está en -0.61%... afectará a Europa? :


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (25 Mar 2008)

El Dow Jones está en -0.61%... afectará a Europa? :



> El índice de confianza de los consumidores del Instituto Conference Board cayó en el mes de marzo hasta los 64,5 puntos, desde los 76,4 del mes anterior y en comparación con los 74,0 que esperaba el consenso de mercado.
> 
> La lectura correspondiente al mes anterior se ha revisado al alza, hasta los 76,4 (desde los 75,0 de la estimación preliminar).
> 
> El subíndice de situación actual retrocedió hasta los 89,2 puntos (desde los 104) y el de expectativas hasta los 47,9 (desde los 58,0); éste último se sitúa ya en su nivel más bajo desde 1973.



Con lo bien que iba Europa... a ver a ver cómo reaccionan!!


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (25 Mar 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Mi_casa, te repites como el ajo, je, je, je...



es que no funcionaba bien el servidor!!!


----------



## Silent Weapon (25 Mar 2008)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> El Dow Jones está en -0.61%... afectará a Europa? :
> 
> 
> 
> Con lo bien que iba Europa... a ver a ver cómo reaccionan!!




¿QUÉEE?


----------



## ronald29780 (27 Mar 2008)

Lo voy a subir yo, antes de que venga el Bobo:

Ahora (17.15)

+ 0,55%


----------



## El_Presi (27 Mar 2008)

venga que nos vamos a máximos y Astroc subiendo un 20%, aquí no pasa nada


----------



## Paulus (27 Mar 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> venga que nos vamos a máximos y Astroc subiendo un 20%, aquí no pasa nada



Desde el 18 de enero no cerraba el ibex tan arriba. A ver si se empieza a recuperar mi pobre plan de pensiones


----------



## CHARLIE (31 Mar 2008)

*Buenoooo,......................................... ...................*



CHARLIE dijo:


> En estos momentos cae un 1,21%, con un descenso acumulado en lo que va de año del -6,09%.
> 
> Saludos.-




....................vamos a ver que tal andan de faltriquera los que están insuflando "botox" al cadáver esta semana.

De momento, hoy Lunes 31-03-2008 a las 9:14H, IBEX 35 A -0,79 .

Saludos.-


----------



## Rocket (31 Mar 2008)

*Caida libre*

Entra en caida libre:

-1,81% :


----------



## Räikkonen (31 Mar 2008)

Hasta los 10.000 aun le queda


----------



## Scaramouche_II (31 Mar 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Hasta los 10.000 aun le queda



ya hasta el 00.000 puntos ya no te digo.

esto es una montaña rusa.


----------



## Rocket (31 Mar 2008)

*Madmaxista*



Scaramouche_II dijo:


> ya hasta el 00.000 puntos ya no te digo.
> 
> esto es una montaña rusa.



Antipatriota!!!  

Ahora en serio, volvera a dar otro bajon importante cuando se conozca el mal dato del paro.


----------



## Carnivale (31 Mar 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Antipatriota!!!
> 
> Ahora en serio, volvera a dar otro bajon importante cuando se conozca el mal dato del paro.



¿Cuándo publican los datos del paro del mes de Marzo?.

-1.63%.


----------



## El_Presi (31 Mar 2008)

no está bajando por el IPC, está bajando en todas las plazas europeas. Todavía no se ha comenzadoa reflejar en el IBEX el deterioro en las expectativas económicas. Somos unos simples comparsas de los que pase en Wall Street y resto de bolsas.

Para haceros una idea, en esta portada salen 3 mercados y hacen la misma figura

http://www.finanzas.com/bolsa/default.asp


----------



## Rocket (31 Mar 2008)

*Parooooo*



Paulie dijo:


> ¿Cuándo publican los datos del paro del mes de Marzo?.
> 
> -1.63%.



Ni idea... es esta semana, pero puede que sea no el martes, sino el miercoles o el jueves... por cierto, hay una porrilla por ahi montada la cual cada vez es mas popular; a ver quien gana.


----------



## Scaramouche_II (31 Mar 2008)

-1.67% a las 12:12

a ver su se hunde bastante más y se emmpiezan a tirar contra las cristaleras, a meterse los móbiles por el ano y a degollarse los unos a los otros. ahorcados con las corbatas os quiero ver.


----------



## Räikkonen (31 Mar 2008)

> a ver su se hunde bastante más y se emmpiezan a tirar contra las cristaleras, a meterse los móbiles por el ano y a degollarse los unos a los otros. ahorcados con las corbatas os quiero ver.



+1

Diox te oiga


----------



## dillei (31 Mar 2008)

Lo están aguantando con la pasta de las pensiones fijo XD


----------



## ligoptero (31 Mar 2008)

He oido en Inter- anti ZP -economia .un notas del GBC diciendo que el ibez tocará fondo en 12600 puntos. Como lo veií para nuestras kalandrakas??


----------



## yo_soy_yo (1 Abr 2008)

*¿Qué le pasa hoy al Ibex 35?*

Valor índice :	13.661,00
Hora de cotización:	17:20
Tendencia:	Up 392,00 (2,95%)

Por más que leo por todos sitios no veo nada que lo haga disparar de la manera que lo hace hoy, y no veo la lógica de que lo haga porqué wall street lo hace.....

Saludetes


----------



## Pachorramaa (1 Abr 2008)

yo_soy_yo dijo:


> ...y no veo la lógica de que lo haga porqué wall street lo hace.....



¿Lógica? Yo pensaba que eso era dogma de fe...


----------



## Paikan (1 Abr 2008)

Hola:

Como decía un forero hace unos días, la bolsa española está en modo hardcore ON, fuera de toda lógica y raciocinio.

Hace bastante tiempo que sigo la bolsa por curiosidad (admito que pegué una ostia lo bastante gorda como para retirarme muuuuchos años) y casi siempre hace lo contrario que pienso. Un ejemplo: mañana es lógico que los inversores a corto recojan beneficios, por lo que debería bajar: pues pienso que debe bajar lógicamente...pues como últimamente está loca esta bolsa, cojones tiene a subir algo o apenas bajar.

Y si ocurre lo contrario, es que esto no hay por donde agarrarlo.

Un saludo


----------



## TOCHOMAN (1 Abr 2008)

A ver si es que las cosas no van tan mal como os gustaría y os poneis todas LOCAS al borde de un ataque de nervios


----------



## Arte y Cultura (1 Abr 2008)

Los que están vendiendo oro a mansalva, están metiendo las plusvalías en la bolsa....

ahora mismo el oro a *882,90$*, y con la paridad $/€ sin moverse en todo el día.....


----------



## Caesar7 (1 Abr 2008)

PARIS, April 1 (Reuters) - European stocks rose further on Tuesday afternoon, up 2.6 percent after a reading on the U.S. factory sector was stronger than expected.

The Institute for Supply Management said its March manufacturing index rose to 48.6 from 48.3 in February, confounding Wall Street forecast for a dip to 47.5.

At 1409 GMT, the FTSEurofirst 300 <.FTEU3> index of top European shares was up 2.6 percent at 1,294.98 points, led by a sharp rally in the banking sector. (Reporting by Blaise Robinson


----------



## Kaprak63 (1 Abr 2008)

yo_soy_yo dijo:


> Valor índice :	13.661,00
> Hora de cotización:	17:20
> Tendencia:	Up 392,00 (2,95%)
> 
> ...



Las Bolsas mundiales se han convertido en casinos. Ya lo eran antaño, pero ahora en grado superlativo. El invento de los productos derivados financieros está introduciendo elementos bastante imprevisibles en la pauta de los mercados. Parece ser que unos cuantos centenares de fondos, de los que son capaces de mover el mercado, se han puesto de acuerdo para darle a esto un arreón de tres pares de cojones.

En comparación con el Eurostoxx, el Ibex se ha quedado corto, por ejemplo. Demasiada gente estaba pensando en que las Bolsas se hundían e imagino que esas brutales inyecciones de liquidez que se han efectuado en el sistema están tomando posiciones porque así lo han decidido los que tienen poder para mover el mercado. 

Los mercados están completamente manipulados y no hay que olvidarse de la FED que está en plan mano de Dios. No hay que olvidar que muchos yankees tienen sus ahorros en Bolsa, no son tan terruñeros como los españoles, y allí, que bajen los mercados, no le afecta a cuatro listos y unas cuantas de fortunas, les afecta a demasiada gente. Gente que tiene que pagar sus hipotecas y que la mano de Dios ha decidido echarle una buena mano.

Cuando empiecen a meterse los pequeños a gran escala, empezarán a empufarlos, como siempre. Por otro lado, desde el mes de abril hasta justo antes del otoño, suelen ser los mejores meses bursátiles.

Una subida de más de 600 puntos en poco más de una semanas no tiene explicación sensata. Pienso que la aparición, a escala masiva, de derivados como las opciones y los warrants, (y esto si que no es coña), está poniendo en fuera de juego a más de un inversor avezado de los que lleva más de tres décadas en los mercados. No sé si fue ayer, o hace unos días, leí en prensa que la contratación de este tipo de productos había alcanzado límites históricos, y eso teniendo en cuenta que aquí, como siempre, vamos con retraso. Eso y los sistemas de inversión automáticos y desprovistos de toda emoción están metiendo unas oscilaciones en los índices que no se habían visto antes.

En resumen, no tengo ni puta idea de por qué sube. Es más, si alguien dijera que lo sabe, no tendría la más mínima duda de que probablemente me estaría engañando.


----------



## ronald29780 (1 Abr 2008)

No soy el mas listo en la bolsa, pero viendo el panorama, para que se esta obrando con tactica de guerrilla.
Primero UBS y DB declaran no sé cuantos mm€ quemados y sus acciones...subiendo.:


----------



## pamplinero (1 Abr 2008)

yo_soy_yo dijo:


> Valor índice :	13.661,00
> Hora de cotización:	17:20
> Tendencia:	Up 392,00 (2,95%)
> 
> ...



Es que hoy es el dia de los inocentes en practicaemente casi todo el mundo, ya veras mañana...


----------



## INTRUDER (1 Abr 2008)

Y tambien mi cumpleaños.

Gracias a todos


----------



## Caesar7 (1 Abr 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> No soy el mas listo en la bolsa, pero viendo el panorama, para que se esta obrando con tactica de guerrilla.
> Primero UBS y DB declaran no sé cuantos mm€ quemados y sus acciones...subiendo.:



... el alivio de los write-offs


----------



## ronald29780 (1 Abr 2008)

Caesar7 dijo:


> ... el alivio de los write-offs



Si, pero en ambos casos ha sido mas de lo anunciado, pero supongo que menos que la quiebra inminente.


----------



## Tyrelfus (2 Abr 2008)

*Que alguien me explique por favor!!!*

No se si en otro post se ha tocado el tema, pero no entiendo como es posible que ante una situación tan penosa en USA y en España como la que estamos viviendo; *hoy las bolsas suban tanto*, en usa el Down subió casi 400 pts y el Ibex muy parecido. No entiendo esta reacción de los mercados!!! :


----------



## pobracara (2 Abr 2008)

Una inocentada del 1 de Abril de fund manager hace subir la bolsa:

Internet Hoax Gooses Stock Market


----------



## ronald29780 (2 Abr 2008)

pobracara dijo:


> Una inocentada del 1 de Abril de fund manager hace subir la bolsa:
> 
> Internet Hoax Gooses Stock Market



¿Que es la oportunidad de dar el lelo en este foro, comparado con la oportunidad en todo el mundo y para un bien tiempo?



Parece que bloomberg se comio todo el marron.:


----------



## El_Presi (2 Abr 2008)

los japos se unen a la orgía bursatil +3,30%


----------



## Burney (2 Abr 2008)

En el grafico que puse hace unos dias (pag 207 de este post) ya comentaba de lo que podría pasar si las directrices bajistas de color rojo del IBEX y del Nasdaq se superaban al alza... 

Entre los cierres de cortos y la apertura de largos ante esta importante rotura alcista... pues eso, subidón. A muy muy corto puede que se corrija algo, pero tecnicamente a corto plazo los mercados son alcistas y yo calculo el IBEX a los 14200-14300 y el Nasdaq a la zona del 2420-2430 (la directriz alcista de largo plazo que rompió a la baja en enero pasa por ese nivel, así que cuidado que este rebote podría ser un movimiento para hacer los pullbacks tipicos de las roturas de directrices y/o soportes/resistencias).

PD: Aqui explican que es un pull-back:
http://www.enlacesfinancieros.com/analisistecnico/tiposdeformacion2.htm


----------



## 4motion (2 Abr 2008)

Cabalgar contra molinos de viento, malditos quijotes, ya pagareis vuestra osadia.

EGpain pais de quijotes.

Saludos


----------



## terraenxebre (2 Abr 2008)

empezamos bien, sacyr y colonial suspendidas


----------



## Räikkonen (2 Abr 2008)

Joer, no puedo ver ni 1 valor en la peich del ibex.

Siguen Sacyr y Colonial suspendidas?


----------



## Durmiente (2 Abr 2008)

*¿Cuánto aguantará la bolsa?*

La situación económica es muy mala según se va viendo y, sobre todo, en el sector de la construcción.

Lo lógico sería que esta situación (que muchos dicen que es del sistema y no sólo de un sector) se traslade a los sectores económicos más activos y, especialmente, a la bolsa.

¿Cuánto creéis que tardará en notarse el impacto de la crisis en la bolsa? ¿o quizá no se notará?

¿Es suficiente "castigo" el sufrido por los mercados desde primeros de año hasta ahora?

¿Qué opináis?


----------



## pepon26 (2 Abr 2008)

*La Blosa vuelve a máximos*

Técnicamente la Bolsa está muy bien y no es de extrañan que volviera a la zona de 15.000 para el IBEX.

Los mercados financieros poco tienen que ver con la economia real. Esta puede estar hecha una mierda y la Bolsa desatada... Enfin la especulación es asi...


----------



## yo_soy_yo (2 Abr 2008)

Paikan dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Como decía un forero hace unos días, la bolsa española está en modo hardcore ON, fuera de toda lógica y raciocinio.
> 
> ...



Lo dicho, no hay por donde agarrarlo:

Valor índice :	13.805,70
Hora de cotización:	16:35
Tendencia:	Up 106,60 (0,78%)

Saludetes


----------



## nam (2 Abr 2008)

pepon26 dijo:


> Técnicamente la Bolsa está muy bien y no es de extrañan que volviera a la zona de 15.000 para el IBEX.
> 
> Los mercados financieros poco tienen que ver con la economia real. Esta puede estar hecha una mierda y la Bolsa desatada... Enfin la especulación es asi...



Efectivamente es especulacion y, SOBRE TODO, intervencion estatal bestial, sin las ayudas de los bancos centrales las Bolsas estaban ahora mismo "por los suelos" (calculo que el Dow podria haber estado 2000 puntos por debajo de su nivel actual sin las intervenciones).
Pero los mercados financieros SI que estan relacionados con la economia real, aunque haya desfases.

Yo ya lo he dicho en otras ocasiones, yo estoy esperando, no pienso mirar el entrar en bolsa otra vez hasta el tercer trimestre.


----------



## Parmenides (2 Abr 2008)

No entiendo mucho, pero, no podría ser que los bancos estuvieran metiendo el dinero pedido prestado (inyectado por) a los bancos centrales en la bolsa, haciendola subir y creando el efecto técnico de entrar en canal alcista (arrastrar a la masa manteniendo altos los índices) para luego vender con plusvalías y poder devolver (en algunos casos con creces) las inyecciones a plazo?? De esta forma el dinero inyectado ayuda a cuadrar balances y se utiliza para obtener plusvalías bursatiles gracias a generar corrientes alcistas o rebotes que arrastran a la masa...no sé si tiene sentido o me he liado, pero podría ser no?
Si no, que hacen los bancos con el dinero prestado al 4,5 a tres meses si lo tienen que devolver?? Cómo generan ese 4,5, aparte de prestarselo a otros bancos al 4,7, para poder devolverlo??
Si esto es lo que esta pasando con la bolsa, mucho me temo que los ciclos al alza y baja dependan de las inyecciones, y acabadas las inyecciones la bolsa pierda pero que mucho...
Algun experto que me comente
Gracias


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Abr 2008)

Se les esta acabando la drogalina anestesica ....

S&P y DJI en rojo ...
Dolar bajando em el cruce con el Euro.

A la espera si el BoJ baja su tipo de interes basico, mientras el cruce dolar/yen a favor del dolar

Veremos como acaba la semana, puede ser interesante.


----------



## ronald29780 (2 Abr 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Veremos como acaba la semana, puede ser interesante.



Últimamente se puede decir muchas cosas de la bolsa, igual sobre las monedas y los bonos.

Pero aburrir, no me aburro para nada.


----------



## cuestaabajo (2 Abr 2008)

Parmenides dijo:


> No entiendo mucho, pero, no podría ser que los bancos estuvieran metiendo el dinero pedido prestado (inyectado por) a los bancos centrales en la bolsa, haciendola subir y creando el efecto técnico de entrar en canal alcista (arrastrar a la masa manteniendo altos los índices) para luego vender con plusvalías y poder devolver (en algunos casos con creces) las inyecciones a plazo?? De esta forma el dinero inyectado ayuda a cuadrar balances y se utiliza para obtener plusvalías bursatiles gracias a generar corrientes alcistas o rebotes que arrastran a la masa...no sé si tiene sentido o me he liado, pero podría ser no?
> Si no, que hacen los bancos con el dinero prestado al 4,5 a tres meses si lo tienen que devolver?? Cómo generan ese 4,5, aparte de prestarselo a otros bancos al 4,7, para poder devolverlo??
> Si esto es lo que esta pasando con la bolsa, mucho me temo que los ciclos al alza y baja dependan de las inyecciones, y acabadas las inyecciones la bolsa pierda pero que mucho...
> Algun experto que me comente
> Gracias



Te vas a tener que que conformar con la opinión de un aficionado.  Pero sí, puede que tengas toda la razón.


----------



## Pillao (2 Abr 2008)

Mi apuesta para el IBEX, sigue siendo la ya expresada el 18 de Febrero:

http://www.labolsa.com/foro/mensajes/1203332294/







Y ya sabéis... A mí, ni caso


----------



## Paisaje (7 Abr 2008)

Saltito a saltito vamos acariciando los 14.000 hoy...


----------



## Paisaje (7 Abr 2008)

Pero: si a un mínimo de 11.937 le sumas un 40%, da más de 16.700 
Eso es musho, ¿no? :


----------



## Paisaje (10 Abr 2008)

Llevamos cuatro días de bajadas consecutivas, ya resultaba raro que este glorioso hilo se estuviese hundiendo desde el día 7.

FCC, Ferrovial y Acciona, las peores...


----------



## CHARLIE (10 Abr 2008)

*Pues me parece, que "Don Ibex"...............................*



Negrofuturo dijo:


> El PLan de Don Ibex, es subir un 40% desde mínimos,... como mínimo.
> 
> ... Veremos si lo cumple.



............................no va a ir digiriendo demasiado bién la cascada de noticias económicas y otros indicativos, que van cerrando cada vez más el embudo en el que nos estamos encontrando a nivel económico.

Saludos.-


----------



## CHARLIE (10 Abr 2008)

*a las 14:28............................................. .............*



CHARLIE dijo:


> ............................no va a ir digiriendo demasiado bién la cascada de noticias económicas y otros indicativos, que van cerrando cada vez más el embudo en el que nos estamos encontrando a nivel económico.
> 
> Saludos.-



........................................... -1,82%.

Saludos.-


----------



## CHARLIE (11 Abr 2008)

*El Ibex amplía al 1,4% sus caídas*



CHARLIE dijo:


> ........................................... -1,82%.
> 
> Saludos.-




http://app2.expansion.com/radar/index.html

Esto va para abajo. ¿Qué pasa? ¿ya no hay dinero en la "faltriquera para mantener artificialmente el chiringuito en el que sólo "tiran 4 de la burra"?


Este año va a ser verdaderamente emocionante, y más a a partir de Septiembre-Octubre cuando creo que toda este montaje va a empezar a caer DE VERDAD Y EN PICADO.

Saludos.-


----------



## belier (11 Abr 2008)

Pasa que General Electric a presentado unos dividendos por debajo de los esperados y ha informado que el 2008 no pinta bien por culpa de su sección financiera, que anda algo tocada. Ha sido publicarse esta información y desplomarse las bolsas que estaban todas en verde.


----------



## Rocket (11 Abr 2008)

*No eran estables*

Pues la subida de la semana pasada no ha resultado ser nada estable...

-1,63% 13.287,90 A tomar por saco los 13.300


----------



## Paisaje (14 Abr 2008)

- 151,60 (-1,14%)

Los peores resultados de la mano de las inmobiliarias y constructoras. 

Gráfico últimos cinco días:
http://es.ichart.yahoo.com/w?s=^IBEX


----------



## feliponII (14 Abr 2008)

*¿ Por que el volumen de contratacion es tan bestial al principio de la sesion

hola 

tengo una dudilla que los expertos de por aqui seguro que me pueden contestar ... 

¿ Por que el volumen de contratacion es tan bestial al principio de la sesion siempre?

por ejemplo en este grafico a 5 dias se ve bestial ... Gracias por las respuestas

Por cierto parece que se recupera de la ostia inicial (-0,56 a las 11:05) pero con la caida del dow que se espera con el 3% rojo del nikkei veremos a ver ... buenos dias





*


----------



## euriborde (14 Abr 2008)

feliponII dijo:


> hola
> 
> tengo una dudilla que los expertos de por aqui seguro que me pueden contestar ...
> 
> ...



No tengo ni idea de bolsa, pero será porque a primera hora se ejecutan todas las transacciones solicitadas desde el cierre del día anterior? :


----------



## El_Presi (21 Abr 2008)

http://www.eleconomista.es/flash/no...ally-en-las-bolsas-europeas-ha-terminado.html

Morgan Stanley: el rally en las bolsas europeas "ha terminado"
13:36

Morgan Stanley ha señalado hoy que el Bear Market Rally (subidas de la bolsa en un mercado con tendencia bajista) "se ha acabado", después de la recuperación de las bolsas europeas del último mes. Así, ha rebajado su recomendación sobre los títulos europeos de "sobreponderar" a "neutral", ya que espera que los resultados no cumplan con las previsiones de los analistas. Mientras, los estrategas del banco de inversión recomiendan elevar la liquidez de las carteras y mantienen "infraponderar" sobre bonos.


----------



## Pillao (21 Abr 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> http://www.eleconomista.es/flash/no...ally-en-las-bolsas-europeas-ha-terminado.html
> 
> Morgan Stanley: el rally en las bolsas europeas "ha terminado"
> 13:36
> ...



Jeje... Que cachondos estos de Morgan Stanley... Eso ya lo adelantó el AT el 18 de Febrero 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=756865&postcount=2115


----------



## Jose (21 Abr 2008)

*resulta que resultados*



El_Presi dijo:


> http://www.eleconomista.es/flash/no...ally-en-las-bolsas-europeas-ha-terminado.html
> 
> Morgan Stanley: el rally en las bolsas europeas "ha terminado"
> 13:36
> ...










Hablan de fin de rally porque hay muchos resultados que presentar esta semana y previsiblemente habrá algunos profit warning 1T.
*Bancos *y *farmacéuticas* va a ser lo más relevante 
De todas formas es lo de siempre, ponerse largo (públicamente) a las dos semanas de presentar resultados y corto (públicamente) la semana de la presentación de resultados.
Entre asustar/animar al mercado anda el juego.

bueno, pues eso que igual toca semana de malo malísimo o para dar las de cal y las de arena juntas.

*Lunes 21*


-	Resultados Iberdrola.
21 de abril de 2008, 1T. 

-	Resultados Azko Nobel.	
21 de abril de 2008, 1T. Estimación: 0,971 euros por acción. 

-	*Resultados Novartis.* 
21 de abril de 2008, 1T. Estimación: 0,85 francos suizos por acción. 

-	*Resultados Elly Lilly.* 
21 de abril de 2008, 1T. Estimación: 0,962 dólares por acción. 

-	Resultados Halliburton.	
21 de abril de 2008, 1T. Estimación: 0,637 dólares por acción. 

-	*Resultados Bank of America.	*
21 de abril de 2008, 1T. Estimación: 0,46 dólares por acción. 

-	Resultados Texas Instruments.	
21 de abril de 2008, 1T. Estimación: 0,435 dólares por acción. 

-	*Resultados Merck & Co.	*
21 de abril de 2008, 1T. Estimación: 0,845 dólares por acción. 


*Martes 22*

-Resultados Acerinox.
22 de abril de 2008, 1T. 

-	Resultados McDonalds.	
22 de abril de 2008, 1T. Estimación: 0,693 dólares por acción. 

-	Resultados Kimberly Clark.	
22 de abril de 2008, 1T. Estimación: 1,072 dólares por acción. 

-	Resultados Lockheed Martin.	
22 de abril de 2008, 1T. Estimación: 1,624 dólares por acción. 

-	Resultados Yahoo!.	
22 de abril de 2008, 1T. Estimación: 0,098 dólares por acción. 

-	Resultados Dupont.	
22 de abril de 2008, 1T. Estimación: 1,21 dólares por acción. Antes apertura


*Miércoles 23*

*Resultados BBVA.*
23 de abril de 2008, 1T. 

-	*Resultados Banco Popular.* 
23 de abril de 2008, 1T. 

-	Resultados Qualcomm.	
23 de abril de 2008, 1T. Estimación: 0,52 dólares por acción. 

-	Resultados Wellpoint.	
23 de abril de 2008, 1T. Estimación: 1,176 dólares por acción. 

-	*Resultados Moodys.	*
23 de abril de 2008, 1T. Estimación: 0,373 dólares por acción. 

-	*Resultados Merck & Co.* 
23 de abril de 2008, 1T. Antes apertura

-	Resultados Infineon.	
23 de abril de 2008, 2TF. Antes apertura

-	*Resultados Glaxosmithkline.	*
23 de abril de 2008, 1T. Estimación: 0,00251 libras por acción. Apertura

*Jueves 24*

-	*Resultados Banco Sabadell.[/B]
24 de abril de 2008, 1T. 

-	Resultados Eni.	
24 de abril de 2008, 1T. Estimación: 0,749 eur/acn. 

-	Resultados Credit Suisse Group. 
24 de abril de 2008, 1T. Estimación: -0,772 FrS/acn. 

-	Resultados Bayer. 
24 de abril de 2008, 1T. 

-	Resultados Basf.	
24 de abril de 2008, 1T. 

-	Resultados Cintra.	
24 de abril de 2008, 1T. 

-	Resultados Antena 3 TV.	
24 de abril de 2008, 1T. 

-	Resultados ACS.	
24 de abril de 2008, 1T. 

-	Resultados Astrazeneca. 
24 de abril de 2008, 1T. 

-	Resultados Fiat.	
24 de abril de 2008, 1T. Estimación: 0,409 eur/acn.

Viernes 25

-	Resultados Teliasonera AB.
25 de abril de 2008, 1T. Estimación: 0,904 corS/acn. A lo largo del día

-	Resultados Ericsson.	
25 de abril de 2008, 1T. Estimación: 0,195 corS/acn. 

-	Resultados Cementos Portland.	
25 de abril de 2008, 1T. 

-	Resultados General Electric.	
25 de abril de 2008, 1T. 

-	Resultados Lufthansa.	
25 de abril de 2008, 1T.



saludos;*


----------



## Rocket (24 Abr 2008)

*-1,29%*

Hacia tiempo que nadie sacaba el tema...

-1,29% 13,487,40


----------



## Räikkonen (24 Abr 2008)

Es que estamos esperando a que se cumpla la prevision de esos "expertos" que vaticinaron 17.000 puntos para este año. 

Mientras no se de el escenario predicho por semejantes magos de las finanzas, esto no vale la pena ni comentarlo, total, ellos ya saben que va a pasar...


----------



## feliponII (24 Abr 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Es que estamos esperando a que se cumpla la prevision de esos "expertos" que vaticinaron 17.000 puntos para este año.
> 
> Mientras no se de el escenario predicho por semejantes magos de las finanzas, esto no vale la pena ni comentarlo, total, ellos ya saben que va a pasar...



segun he leido por ahi ... las manos fuertes estan fuera del mercado desde hace unos meses (antes de la ostia y poco despues) y lo esta guiando las manos debiles referenciadas por el dia despues del dow y las noticias europeas 
debido a esto esta dando esos bandazos ...


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Abr 2008)

feliponII dijo:


> segun he leido por ahi ... las manos fuertes estan fuera del mercado desde hace unos meses (antes de la ostia y poco despues) y lo esta guiando las manos debiles referenciadas por el dia despues del dow y las noticias europeas
> debido a esto esta dando esos bandazos ...



¿Ahora se cumplen las expectativas del otoño pasado?

O

¿Esto nada mas ha empezado?

Preguntas existenciales...


----------



## Dolmen (24 Abr 2008)

No tiene mucho sentido hablar de la bolsa solamente los días en que hay caídas. O entramos en ello o no: los días en que baja, pero también en los que sube. Puede dar una imagen de desplome que no se ajusta a la realidad cuando hemos visto subidas importantes los últimos días.

Además las bajadas se producen por malos datos internacionaes, no españoles.

Yo espero desplomes aquí pero bastante más adelante, cuando la situación se deteriore mucho más. Hasta entonces lateral-bajista: bajadas pronunciadas (la crisis subprime todavía tiene que generar muchas pérdidas que se oficilizan gota a gota, resentimiento en la industria de la crisis de consumo, más pesimismo generalizado) y menores recuperaciones.


----------



## TocahuevoS (24 Abr 2008)

*Dolmen:

*Está en unos ridículos 13400. La miro cada día, y hay días que crece un 1, días que baja un 0.5, días que baja un 1... Se mantiene sin pena ni gloria. No vale la pena comentarlo. De hecho, creo que lo de hoy no puede ser más significativo que la caidíta del 0.5 o la subida del 1 que tuvo hace poco.​


----------



## euriborde (2 May 2008)

Seamos justos con el ibex

En este momento sube un 1,72 y rompe los 14.000


----------



## Pat (2 May 2008)

Yo tengo el impresión que el IBEX quita los valores cuando bajan y les ponen cuando suben
IBEX a 16000 o 13000 en realidad si cogemos los valores que componían el IBEX hace 10 Anos y lo compare con el precio de estos Valores ahora, quizás tendremos una valoración real del marcha del Bolsa.


----------



## euriborde (2 May 2008)

ahora mismo +2,44%
http://www.eleconomista.es/Graficos/graficaIntradia.php?idQuote=117


----------



## demiOtser (2 May 2008)

El IBEX cotizando en 14.135, ahora mismo. Meto una imagen dinámica, con lo cual el valor de la cotización cambiará en cada refresco, pero se observa bien el escalón:







El dato de empleo no agrícola en EEUU: -20.000, en lugar del esperado -80.000, ha gustado a las bolsas. 

Saludos,
dO.


----------



## demiOtser (2 May 2008)

euriborde dijo:


> ahora mismo +2,44%
> http://www.eleconomista.es/Graficos/graficaIntradia.php?idQuote=117



Te me has adelantado. 

Saludos,
dO.


----------



## CHARLIE (12 May 2008)

*¿qué Está Pasando Haoy En El Ibex.....................*



CHARLIE dijo:


> En estos momentos cae un 1,21%, con un descenso acumulado en lo que va de año del -6,09%.
> 
> Saludos.-



.................................?O, mejor dicho, ¿quién está "insuflando" pasta para hacer subir al "cadaver" en mas de un 1%, después de la bajada del down del Viernes?

¿Habrán vendido más oro para meterle "botox" al cadaver y maquillarlo?

Saludos.-


----------



## Tuttle (12 May 2008)

¡Coño con el gato muerto!


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 May 2008)

estamos laterales desde 14100 de tope....

estamos avisados de que iba a bajar un 20%..... y los bancos tendrán que pillar liquidez de aquí a que acabe el trimestre y sobre todo el año!!!


----------



## Ender2008 (19 May 2008)

*¿Alguien puede explicarme porque la bolsa sube?*

¿¿¿¿Si todo esta tan mal porque ha recuperado los 14200 en lugar de caer????

No entiendo nada

::


----------



## The fiesta is over (19 May 2008)

El ladrillo ha dejado de ser una inversión segura y en algún sitio tienen que meter el dinero los grandes capitales.

Además la situación económica está más que descontada en la bolsa por las caidas de principio de año.

Saludos


----------



## Nopepito (19 May 2008)

*Exacto*



The fiesta is over dijo:


> El ladrillo ha dejado de ser una inversión segura y en algún sitio tienen que meter el dinero los grandes capitales.
> 
> Además la situación económico está más que descontada en la bolsa por las caidas de principio de año.
> 
> Saludos




El refugio del capital vuelve a ser la bolsa, después del batacazo del ladrillo, por eso parece que la cosa no esta tan mal, pero os recuerdo que no hace 6 meses el índice estaba cercano a los 16.000, eso quiere decir que la bolsa ya ha pagado su canon por la crisis. 

Supongo que la recuperación será lenta pero segura, eso si, las inmobiliarias que se olviden de recuperar los valores estratosféricos que tenían.

Si váis a invertir en bolsa, valores seguros y a largo plazo, Energéticas (Endesa por ejemplo), Banca (Santander es buena opción).


----------



## BILU (19 May 2008)

Cuando hay crisis inmobiliarias la bolsa es un buen refugio para el dinero, aunque parezca que no, hay gente con muchísima liquidez. Y viceversa, cuando la construcción está en auge la bolsa se suele resentir.


----------



## Caesar7 (19 May 2008)

The fiesta is over dijo:


> Además la situación económica está más que descontada en la bolsa por las caidas de principio de año.



no estaria tan seguro - espera unos meses y veras ...


----------



## Arte y Cultura (19 May 2008)

Pero uno de los axiomas del burbujismo no era... "la bolsa en 12.000 o menos hace 1 año ya".... 

Ahora: que ya ha pagado el pifostio montado, que se recuperará, que hay que invertir, ......

*ALUCINANTE!!!!!*


----------



## Tezifon (19 May 2008)

la expresión a usar es "el rebote del gato muerto"


----------



## SilviuOG (19 May 2008)

> Además la situación económica está más que descontada en la bolsa por las caidas de principio de año.



¿Esto quien te lo ha dicho ?... Me da la risa tonta leyendo esto.
Estan manteniendo el muerto de pie y sonriente. A nadie le gusta lo que tienen encima y ninguno se permite mover un dedo...es como un castillo de naipes...saben que va caer pero toca seguir poniendo naipes...

Imaginate en un avion que empieza a subir y a subir...hasta que empieza a subir verticalmente...hasta cierta altura...y ya esta. Se paran los motores. Silencio. Pareces suspendido en el aire...Da una sensacion de tranquilidad que te parece eterna...Hasta sientes un pelizco de felicidad, sonries...y el avion empieza a coger velocidad poco a poco...te desprendes de la silla...te agarras...la acceleracion empieza a subirte la sangre en el cerebro...gritas...te ahogas...quieres que pare de una vez...no aguantas mas...no puedes respirar...aaaaaaaaaa. Fin.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (19 May 2008)

14.400 no más.

De hecho el '_sell in May and go away_' estará al caer. El cierre de las posiciones cortas que se abrieron en la bajada también ha ayudado mucho a la subida. 

La subida también es un indicador clarísimo de que el dinero ya no va al ladrillo, pero ni mucho menos indica que la crisis se haya terminado. La bolsa es un mercado especulativo, los traders miran los gráficos y suele importar muy poco los fundamentales. Si hay que comprar, se compra, si hay que vender, se vende. Da igual que la empresa venda aire o arcilla cocida


----------



## Ender2008 (19 May 2008)

The fiesta is over dijo:


> El ladrillo ha dejado de ser una inversión segura y en algún sitio tienen que meter el dinero los grandes capitales.
> 
> Además la situación económica está más que descontada en la bolsa por las caidas de principio de año.
> 
> Saludos




Pero hay muy poco volumen... ¿¿no significa eso que los capitales importantes no estan invirtiendo??


----------



## olympus1 (19 May 2008)

*Irse de puntillas*

Has hecho muy buena pregunta; yo también estoy asombrado del tema de la Bolsa. No me extrañaría nada que ocurra igual que ha pasado con el tema inmobiliario: que se mantenga el nivel para que de puntillas el gran capital pueda escaparse de la quema próxima.
Porque en el tema inmobiliario está claro que ya hace más de un año que el capital fuerte vio venir lo que venía y actuó en consecuencia.


----------



## The fiesta is over (19 May 2008)

SilviuOG dijo:


> ¿Esto quien te lo ha dicho ?... Me da la risa tonta leyendo esto.
> Estan manteniendo el muerto de pie y sonriente. A nadie le gusta lo que tienen encima y ninguno se permite mover un dedo...es como un castillo de naipes...saben que va caer pero toca seguir poniendo naipes...



Todo puede ser y más en bolsa. Pero me baso en crisis anteriores, en especial la del 92 al 95. Cogete un gráfico de la evolución y luego me cuentas.

Esto en circunstancias normales debería ser así. Es decir pensando que esto es una crisis de 3/4 años para volver a la normalidad. Si la cosa se extiende los grandes capitales carecerán de liquidez y tirarán de la bolsa. O si España deja de ser un pais estable invertirán en otros países.

Pero insisto en que en circunstancias normales en fases de crisis inmobiliaria la bolsa ha resistido sin problema.


----------



## BLICHON (19 May 2008)

*Mira a ver si te vale esto*

Algunos analistas opinan que sí, ya que la crisis crediticia e inmobiliaria combinadas van a generar una fortísima contracción económica, con severo impacto en los resultados empresariales. Puede ser, y si así fuese, eso es lo que habrían descontado las Bolsas en los mínimos de hace dos meses. Pero también podría ocurrir que las Bolsas hubiesen exagerado. Es decir, lo mismo que las Bolsas exageran al alza en las burbujas, llevando a los precios más allá de sus soportes fundamentales, también han podido exagerar en las caídas del primer trimestre, caídas que, no lo olvidemos, se iniciaron sin que las Bolsas estuviesen sobrevaloradas en general por parámetros fundamentales, tales como el PER o la rentabilidad por dividendo en relación a los tipos de los bonos de largo plazo. Ha podido haber, en definitiva, excesos no de burbuja sino de anti-burbuja.

Si es así o no lo dirán los llamados "efectos de segunda ronda" sobre la economía real. Empezaremos a tener una visión más clara de los mismos cuando se publiquen los datos del segundo trimestre, y nuestra opinión es que probablemente serán efectos de cierta magnitud, ahora bien, las empresas cotizadas, y eso incluye a los Bancos, están demostrando que saben ajustarse y ganar dinero incluso en entornos de bajo crecimiento, lo que de ser así demostraría que las ganancias de productividad y eficiencia en los años últimos crea un modelo de empresa mucho más flexible y que sabe manejar mejor los ciclos.

.............
pero en general pasaremos esta fase de espera algo más ligeros en la exposición a renta variable, aunque manteniendo un cierto nivel selectivo de inversión.
http://blogs.periodistadigital.com/juancarlosureta.php


----------



## animosa (19 May 2008)

Arte y Cultura dijo:


> Pero uno de los axiomas del burbujismo no era... "la bolsa en 12.000 o menos hace 1 año ya"....
> 
> Ahora: que ya ha pagado el pifostio montado, que se recuperará, que hay que invertir, ......
> 
> *ALUCINANTE!!!!!*



Muy buena observacion


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 May 2008)

Ender2008 dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿Si todo esta tan mal porque ha recuperado los 14200 en lugar de caer????
> 
> No entiendo nada
> 
> ::



¿Estás seguro de que la bolsa sube?

Valuala en barriles de petroleo y me dices entonces todo lo que sube...:

¿Vas entendiendo?


----------



## SilviuOG (19 May 2008)

Los fundamentales estan calculados en base a la situacion economica del pasado-proximo, cuando se consumia a tope, todo el mundo cambiaba de TV, movil, PS, PC, coche cada 6 meses. Cenaba mariscadas, viajaba todos los fin´des, montaba fiestas por parir la gata y todo a base de VISA.

Espere el final de año. Ya veremos volumenes de negocio...ni la mitad.

En estos momentos no tenemos que pensar en las cosas que han pasado y no hacer calculos sobre numeros historicos...ya que vivimos en una espoca de transicion, de inflexion, donde los numeros del pasado ya no tienen valor.


Si ayer me iba bien en mi "inmobiliaria" es que todos compraban . Si hoy nadie me compranada...mañana pasare hambre. Y tampoco puedo decir que seguire vivir bien mañana porque he vivido bien ayer...a no ser que se lo digo a la galeria. Nota: Ponga lo que quiera donde pone "inmobiliaria".


----------



## Ender2008 (19 May 2008)

SilviuOG dijo:


> Los fundamentales estan calculados en base a la situacion economica del pasado-proximo, cuando se consumia a tope, todo el mundo cambiaba de TV, movil, PS, PC, coche cada 6 meses. Cenaba mariscadas, viajaba todos los fin´des, montaba fiestas por parir la gata y todo a base de VISA.
> 
> Espere el final de año. Ya veremos volumenes de negocio...ni la mitad.
> 
> ...




¿Entiendo q la bolsa no tendra volumen tampoco a final de año?

::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 May 2008)

Una de dos:

-Estamos en la onda B de Elliot...
-O en la segunda onda de un total de 5 (onda A). Edito para poner que creo que estamos en este caso, ya que la onda precedente (la onda 4) fue muy débil y se desarrolló en 3 ondas... entre mayo y junio 2006. 

Saludos...


----------



## percebo (19 May 2008)

Pues nada a invertir todo el mundo en bolsa, que en prensa, televisión y radio dicen que esta alcista, meted todo el dinero que habeis salvado de la crisis inmobiliaria, y donde mejor que la bolsa para que este bien protegido.

Parece mentira que todavia no hayamos aprendido como funciona el sistema, ya han pegado el primer hachazo en enero, cuando los ultimos cuatro despistado que palmaron pasta entonces vuelvan a meter su dinero para "recuperar" lo perdido entonces cualquier disculpa servira para el castañazo definitivo, no entiendo nada de bolsa, pero no creo que me equivoque. Lo poco que entiendo de ella es que el mayor timo piramidal del mundo y evidentemente los gestores de forum no te iban a mandar un memurandum avisandote que la empresa iba a la quiebra.

Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## pepon26 (19 May 2008)

La Bolsa está muy bien y puede subir mucho mas.....

Si os dais cuenta, no hacen mas que salir notiias malas y la Bolsa no hace nada mas que subir (ha subido un 20% desde los mínimos del 22 de Enero) pero mucha gente erre que erre con la crisis...

Las noticias negativas parecen estar mas que descontadas y sólo quedan subidas....


----------



## percebo (19 May 2008)

Asi me gusta, como la bolsa suba aunque no paren de salir noticias malas es que es una cosa muy logica, es una gran inversion, no me jodas.,
Igual que hace 10 meses pasaba con la burbuja inmobiliaria, o no recordais lo que salia en prensa, todo esta normal, siguen subiendo, la inversion mas segura.... Solo cuando es demasiado tarde, miles de articulos hablando de la crisis. 
Somos borregos ellos los saben y asi nos tratan, no va siendo hora de qu enos demos cuenta?.
A enron tampoco le afectaban las malas noticias, recomiendo un documental sobre esa empresa que se puede ver en google video, da miedo ver como funciona la bolsa realmente.


----------



## intoxicador (19 May 2008)

Aunque muchos mortales currantes las estemos pasando putas otros no saben que hacer con el dinero de ahi que las bolsas no se desplomen,por cierto toda esa gran liquidez que sin duda tienen algunos esta muy relacionada con la escasez de muchisimos otros,mas claro se han puesto las botas a costa de otros que estaran hipotecados el resto de sus vidas,y todo esto con la bendición del gobierno,que quieres,asi es este pais.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2008)

Nopepito dijo:


> Si váis a invertir en bolsa, valores seguros y a largo plazo, Energéticas (Endesa por ejemplo), *Banca (Santander es buena opción)*.



Lo dudo bastante, yo apostaria más por el BBVA... 

Aunque si sacas la pasta te evitarás dolores de cabeza...


Saludos


----------



## CHARLIE (19 May 2008)

*Creo que no te equivocas......................................*



olympus1 dijo:


> Has hecho muy buena pregunta; yo también estoy asombrado del tema de la Bolsa. No me extrañaría nada que ocurra igual que ha pasado con el tema inmobiliario: que se mantenga el nivel para que de puntillas el gran capital pueda escaparse de la quema próxima.
> Porque en el tema inmobiliario está claro que ya hace más de un año que el capital fuerte vio venir lo que venía y actuó en consecuencia.





...........................alguien está insuflando mucho "botox" al cadáver para presentarlo maquilladito hasta octubre-Noviembre, y después "apisonar"con su derrumbe a los incautos que hayan inyectado sus billetes allí, ya que el derrumbe va a ser duro y brutal (la economía termina a la larga con chocar contra la tozuda realidad).

Saludos.-


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 May 2008)

*Urquijo alerta de "significativas" caídas en el Ibex tras subidas del 5% en corto*

Las ganancias bursátiles a corto plazo todavía tienen cabida, entre un 3% y un 5% más, según se desprende del último informe hecho público hoy por Banco Urquijo. La entidad apoya su tesis en los recientes datos macro que han dado alas a los inversores, la mejora de los mercados crediticios y el cambio de tendencia del euro, en menos de una mes ha pasado de 1,60 a los 1,53 dólares. Desde el banco avisan que “las correcciones pueden volver a ser significativas” y auguran más volatilidad tras los repuntes.
Banco Urquijo ve un período “corto” de revalorización de los índices europeos, entre ellos el Ibex 35. La entidad financiera recoge en su último informe que “los factores que han propiciado las recientes subidas aún pueden favorecer movimientos adicionales al alza (entre un 3% y un 5% más)”. Si bien la entidad es clara en su juicio y reconoce que “los fundamentos sugieren que posteriormente las correcciones pueden volver a ser significativas y que la volatilidad volverá a los mercados”, según aparece publicado en el documento.

En el último trimestre, los datos macroeconómicos han sorprendido positivamente a los mercados. El Ibex cerró marzo con una caída del 12% que en la actualidad se ha reducido hasta el 6%, la mitad. Muchas de las últimas subidas se fundamentan en los buenos datos macro. En Urquijo alertan que “una lectura atenta de estos datos les resta buena parte de su brillo inicial”, pero llegan al consenso de que “han sido y son un importante argumento alcista a corto plazo para las bolsas”.

Los resultados empresariales también son, según el banco, causantes de este sprint bursátil, aunque considera que “el volumen total de beneficios ha resultado más bajo de lo anticipado (caída interanual de más de un 16%, frente a expectativas previas en torno al 10%)”. Banco Urquijo reconoce que las mejoras coyunturales económicas y corporativas podrían alargar el repunte bursátil, “pero difícilmente nos devolverán a corto plazo al mercado alcista perdido”. Una vez finalizado el actual movimiento, en torno a un 5%, “los riesgos a la baja se incrementarán notablemente; así como la volatilidad”, según el informe. 

Hasta el momento el Ibex ha sido uno de los mejores índices de Europa, aunque Banco Urquijo cree que “esta realidad podría cambiar por dos razones: que la desaceleración del crecimiento económico español va a ser demasiado evidente para que las bolsas la ignoren y que un dólar al alza beneficia menos al Ibex que a otros índices europeos, del mismo modo que la debilidad del dólar ha venido perjudicándole relativamente menos”.

La relación euro-dólar ha tenido que ver mucho en los últimos movimientos bursátiles. Desde la irrupción de la crisis subprime, la confianza en la economía americana quedó muy tocada. Lo que castigó duramente el billete verde. Esa tendencia ha cambiado recientemente y el euro ha pasado desde los máximos de 1,60 dólares alcanzados el pasado 22 de abril hasta la franja de los 1,53 dólares actuales. Una propensión que según la entidad “podría ser el inicio de un cambio de tendencia duradero”.

Las amenazas que pesan sobre los mercados siguen latentes
Banco Urquijo opina que las “tres grandes amenazas” que pesan sobre los mercados (recesión económica, inflación y crisis crediticia) “siguen vigentes” y “la aparente moderación de una de ellas, la crediticia, se compensa por los riesgos crecientes planteados por las otras dos”. 

La inflación sigue disparada y es que la cifra interanual de IPC supera el 4%. Al cierre de abril el dato quedó fijado en el 4,2%, una cantidad que según el Vicepresidente segundo y Ministro de Economía y Hacienda, Pedro Solbes, calificó de “mejor” aunque siempre que esté por encima del 4% es un “dato malo”. En Urquijo apuntan que “la inflación sigue sin dar señales claras de remitir, puesto que el petróleo no deja de sorprender con nuevos máximos históricos y los alimentos siguen encareciendo”. Todos los analistas opinan que la inflación seguirá pesando en la capacidad de gasto de empresas y familias. Como señala el banco, “en la medida en que la oferta siga limitada y persista una demanda sólida de los países emergentes, circunstancias que podrían mantenerse al menos durante este segundo trimestre” el IPC seguirá disparado.


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2008)

Osea que vayan retirandose de la bolsa ¿no? :o


Saludos


----------



## Ender2008 (20 May 2008)

Hoty esta bajando un monton, eso es lo logico, en esta situacion!!

:::


----------



## perro (20 May 2008)

*Movimiento lateral*

Estamos en movimiento lateral desde hace meses. Sube y baja sin salirse del canal lateral. Y sin volumen. La caída se frenó porque la FED bajó tipos. Y ahora toca esperar, a ver qué pasa...


----------



## percebo (20 May 2008)

Y dale con la logica, que no, que no tiene nada que ver con la logica.

Ademas yo he visto en intereconiomia que es un buen momento para invertir, seguro que se trata de un error de tu ordenador. A comprar se ha dicho.


----------



## El_Presi (20 May 2008)

¿cómo se llamaba el post oficial del Ibex? no lo encuentro


----------



## nihilist (20 May 2008)

Arte y Cultura dijo:


> Pero uno de los axiomas del burbujismo no era... "la bolsa en 12.000 o menos hace 1 año ya"....
> 
> Ahora: que ya ha pagado el pifostio montado, que se recuperará, que hay que invertir, ......
> 
> *ALUCINANTE!!!!!*



Pués razón no te falta en este caso. Que hay del hilo ese que tanto movimiento tuvo cuando las bolsas bajaban: "Habeis visto el Ibex35?". Entonces la bolsa iba para abajo sin fin (según lo que se comentaba en el hilo) cómo si no hubiera un mañana... y un día dejó de bajar... y se han matado muchos gatos con lo del "rebote del gato muerto", pero al final no tuvieron razón. Mucho criticar a los "analistos", y de listos esto está lleno. Algún día bajará, por supuesto, y entonces dirán, "te lo dije"... eso no es acertar ni es nada!

Es cómo los hilos del Euribor... cuando está en máximos se llenan varías páginas (mayormente de chorradas, excepto unos cuantos), y cuando va para abajo pocos son los que comentan (los de las chorradas son los que suelen desaparecer primero).

Esto se llama "bias", o "sesgo" y es algo que se critica mucho de los medios informativos, pero muchos son incapaces de ver sus propios sesgos. Tener dos raseros, uno para medir a los demás y otro para medirse a uno mismo, es engañarse a uno mismo.

Y el qué se pique, ya sabe... jejeje... qué las críticas aquí suelen sentar fatal... mala cosa, en un foro con vocación de criticar, a los otros, claro. Aquí siempre tenemos razón...


----------



## El_Presi (20 May 2008)

estupido dijo:


> "Habeis visto el Ibex35?".



gracias


----------



## Nopepito (20 May 2008)

*Pues si*



El_Presi dijo:


> gracias



Leña al mono que es de goma, otra bajadita que ya me jode, pero bueno lo que tengo en el IBEX es de hace mucho tiempo, cuando estaba entre 8 y 9000.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 May 2008)

urquijo fue el preimero en decir ESTO VA MAL Y VA DURAR MINIMO 3 AÑOS


----------



## sarkweber (20 May 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> urquijo fue el preimero en decir ESTO VA MAL Y VA DURAR MINIMO 3 AÑOS



Dicen que es el mejor banco privado de ejpaña.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 May 2008)

sarkweber dijo:


> Dicen que es el mejor banco privado de ejpaña.



y el sabadell que piensa de esto? no vende en bolsa?


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 May 2008)

esto tiene que ver con la burbuja: LOS BANCOS VAN A VENDER PARA TENER LIQUIDEZ, no debería ir al foro del ibex35


----------



## Alvin Red (21 May 2008)

Batcazo para abajo .... ni idea del ¿por que?


----------



## El_Presi (21 May 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Batcazo para abajo .... ni idea del ¿por que?



creo que por el petroleo a +130$


----------



## Stuyvesant (21 May 2008)

Esa me la sé profe...!! esa me la sé !



> Jueves, 22 de mayo de 2008
> 
> - Ventas al por menor Reino Unido.
> 22 de mayo de 2008, Abril. Dato Previo: -0,4%. 10:30
> ...




Y respecto al Yuri... dudbidu,


----------



## Alvin Red (21 May 2008)

Rota la resistencia 13935 y para abajo a 13900 cuando escribo, sigo sin saber el motivo objetivo para el vuelco, el euribor y el petroleo, más o menos ya se sabia.

a la espera, DAX tambien para abajo ....


----------



## feliponII (21 May 2008)

el ibex se va de baretas y la proxima resistencia tecnica a 13650 ... hoy esto sale en la tele ...


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2008)

*Esto va p'abajo...* :o

Bolsamadrid-Ibex35


Saludos


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (21 May 2008)

[/modo conjetura = ON]
?Por que sera que tengo la impresión de que en cualquier momento Bernanke va a saltar desde detras de un matojo para anunciar otra rebajita más de los tipos de interes, para volver a levantar los mercados???? 
[/modo conjetura = OFF]


----------



## Portador del Caos (21 May 2008)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> [/modo conjetura = ON]
> ?Por que sera que tengo la impresión de que en cualquier momento Bernanke va a saltar desde detras de un matojo para anunciar otra rebajita más de los tipos de interes, para volver a levantar los mercados????
> [/modo conjetura = OFF]



Pues como lo haga, el petroleo se pone a 200$... 

¿Me lo parece a mi, o hoy parece que en breve se acaba el mundo?


----------



## Alvin Red (21 May 2008)

en carpatos, pone la conjunción petroleo+fortaleza euro+caida exportaciones+irepercusión en el sector automovilles+caida sector financiero (en el IBEX es lo unico importante)-aumentos en materias primas(aqui cuenta Repsol)


----------



## Inmóvil-Hilario (21 May 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> en carpatos, pone la conjunción petroleo+fortaleza euro+caida exportaciones+irepercusión en el sector automovilles+caida sector financiero (en el IBEX es lo unico importante)-aumentos en materias primas(aqui cuenta Repsol)




Sí, pero esto ya se sabía y sin embargo la bolsa ha ido para arriba desde mínimos.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (21 May 2008)

estupido dijo:


> Pués razón no te falta en este caso. Que hay del hilo ese que tanto movimiento tuvo cuando las bolsas bajaban: "Habeis visto el Ibex35?". Entonces la bolsa iba para abajo sin fin (según lo que se comentaba en el hilo) cómo si no hubiera un mañana... y un día dejó de bajar... y se han matado muchos gatos con lo del "rebote del gato muerto", pero al final no tuvieron razón. Mucho criticar a los "analistos", y de listos esto está lleno. Algún día bajará, por supuesto, y entonces dirán, "te lo dije"... eso no es acertar ni es nada!
> 
> Es cómo los hilos del Euribor... cuando está en máximos se llenan varías páginas (mayormente de chorradas, excepto unos cuantos), y cuando va para abajo pocos son los que comentan (los de las chorradas son los que suelen desaparecer primero).
> 
> ...



pues yo creo que está definiendo el canal bajista

y que esto tiene poco de movimiento lateral


espero equivocarmen porque eso sería como un apocalipsis


----------



## Tuttle (21 May 2008)

Inmóvil-Hilario dijo:


> Sí, pero esto ya se sabía y sin embargo la bolsa ha ido para arriba desde mínimos.



Para definir el mínimo correctamente necesario e imprescindible definir el intervalo de la función al que uno se refiere. Los mínimos absolutos están todabía muy abajo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 May 2008)

bueno nikkei -1,2% n apertura....


edito: 1,5% ahora


buenas noches y buena suerte, 5


----------



## Alvin Red (22 May 2008)

Empieza el circo ..... 13.726 y bajando.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/upc9LIi9o7c&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/upc9LIi9o7c&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Alvin Red (23 May 2008)

Un nuevo dia, una nueva bajada, a ver como acabara.

13.696


----------



## feliponII (23 May 2008)

En los 13600 +- deberia haber una buena oleada de compras pero como las ventas superen esta barrera ... caida libreeeeeee


----------



## Portador del Caos (23 May 2008)

http://www.eleconomista.es/flash/noticias/555593/05/08/Cleop-suspendida-de-cotizacion.html



> Cleop, suspendida de cotización
> 
> La CNMV ha decidido suspender cautelarmente la cotización de Compañía Levantina de Edificación y Obras Públicas (Cleop). La compañía se desplomaba un 12,81% en el momento de la suspensión, hasta 16,75 euros, tras derrumbarse ayer otro 19,92%.



¿Otro cadaver?


----------



## Portador del Caos (23 May 2008)

Bueno, actualizo: 

IBEX: -1,56% (13.636)
DOW: -0,70% (12.537)

Y el Brent vuelve a subir un poquitin: 133,52$

EDITO: IBEX 35 -1,74%


----------



## David_ (23 May 2008)

Me da que hasta en la bolsa se huelen que esto no puede durar, por mucho monopolio que tengan telefónica, repsoles... cuando un país se hunde al final arrastra a todo el mundo.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 May 2008)

Aqui aun vivimos en los mundos de yupi, la bolsa esta cayendo porque el DAX aleman se esta desplomando y el Dow sigue el mismo camino.


----------



## Amon_Ra (23 May 2008)

El Ibex cierra con una bajada del 1,98%
IBEX 35

La bolsa española concluyó la jornada con un nuevo varapalo, en su cuarta bajada consecutiva. El Ibex perdió un 1,98%, hasta los 13.577,60 puntos, con sólo tres valores en positivo, Endesa, Iberia y Telecinco. Los mayores castigos los sufrieron Acerinox y Ténicas Reunidas, con descensos superiores al 5%.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 May 2008)

¿Quien ha apostado por Iberia?, pero si con el precio del crudo todas las aereas bajan :
Alla ellos ....


----------



## Tuttle (23 May 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Quien ha apostado por Iberia?, pero si con el precio del crudo todas las aereas bajan :
> Alla ellos ....



Si, pero los inmigrantes en algo tendrán que volver.


----------



## ronald29780 (23 May 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> Si, pero los inmigrantes en algo tendrán que volver.



Juas. 

¿Alguien tiene a mano Maersk y Hapag-Lloyd?


----------



## Paisaje (26 May 2008)

Llevamos cinco días consecutivos de caída.




=


----------



## Rocket (26 May 2008)

*Tendencia propia*

Aunque la bolsa siempre ha marcado una tendencia propia e independiente con respecto a lo que esta pasando en el panorama economico actual (en ocasiones, en epocas de crisis es frecuente ver que la bolsa sube), sigue estando inexorablemente ligada al mundo exterior.

La crisis se agrava por momentos, y mucho mas rapidamente de los que los expertos vaticinaban. El dinero se escapa hacia inversiones o fondos mas seguros, y la bolsa cae.


----------



## feliponII (26 May 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Aunque la bolsa siempre ha marcado una tendencia propia e independiente con respecto a lo que esta pasando en el panorama economico actual (en ocasiones, en epocas de crisis es frecuente ver que la bolsa sube), sigue estando inexorablemente ligada al mundo exterior.
> 
> La crisis se agrava por momentos, y mucho mas rapidamente de los que los expertos vaticinaban. El dinero se escapa hacia inversiones o fondos mas seguros, y la bolsa cae.



En los programas de inversion de la TV solo dicen .. 
la bolsa cuidadito prudencia ... pero el petroleo seguro que sube a 200$ ... esta gente se para a pensar las consecuencias de lo que dicen ... 

hoy en el ibex como los yankies-londres estan cerrados a falta de referencias ... bamboleos con poco volumen ... aunque me ha sorprendido que se haya machacado la linea de los 13650 ...


----------



## ronald29780 (27 May 2008)

Para que no digais que estemos posteando solamente cuando cae.

El IBEX 35 registra hoy un incremento negatifo de + (-0,97%)

Un ganador del dia es la empresa Afirma que sube hoy un (-6,06%).


----------



## SCROOGE (27 May 2008)

Una pregunta para los que saben de bolsa:

El sábado leí que el nivel de 18'20 en Telefónica era clave, y hoy ha cerrado justo a 18'19.

¿Esto supone que la cotización va a pegar un arreón hacia abajo, y con ella el Ibex 35?


----------



## euriborde (2 Jun 2008)

13.402,20 -1,46% -198,70 10:16:58


----------



## Rocket (2 Jun 2008)

Una casi segura subida de tipos se masca en el ambiente... unido a los malos datos generales del mes de mayo.


----------



## Tuerto (2 Jun 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Una casi segura subida de tipos se masca en el ambiente... unido a los malos datos generales del mes de mayo.



Y la caida de un banco Britanico:

Bradford & Bingley se desploma un 26% tras cambiar los términos de su ampliación de capital.


----------



## Portador del Caos (2 Jun 2008)

Si las bolsas y el petroleo estan bajando, ¿a donde están desviando la pasta los especulatas?

Esto es como la bodega de un barco pirata que hace aguas, a la que tapas un par de agujeros con los dedos, empieza a salir agua por otro, y cuando lo intentas tapar, destapas los anteriores...


----------



## CazaPepitos (2 Jun 2008)

Los próximos meses serán una masacre para muchas empresas que crecieron por pura especulación. Se huele una subida de tipos y la época dorada del apalancamiento finalizó.
Solo las empresas que generen rentabilidad gracias a sus activos continuarán gozando del favor de los inversores. Para el resto, los que vendian humo a base de endeudarse, es el final de su camino.
Quizás con esta tormenta las cosas vuelvan a su camino y la bolsa recupere su idea original, la de ser un mercado para participar en la financiación de proyectos que ofrecen rentabilidad real.
Ahora solo falta dinamitar el mercado de futuros.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (2 Jun 2008)

CazaPepitos dijo:


> Los próximos meses serán una masacre para muchas empresas que crecieron por pura especulación. Se huele una subida de tipos y la época dorada del apalancamiento finalizó.
> Solo las empresas que generen rentabilidad gracias a sus activos continuarán gozando del favor de los inversores. Para el resto, los que vendian humo a base de endeudarse, es el final de su camino.
> Quizás con esta tormenta las cosas vuelvan a su camino y la bolsa recupere su idea original, la de ser un mercado para participar en la financiación de proyectos que ofrecen rentabilidad real.
> Ahora solo falta dinamitar el mercado de futuros.



Cuánta razón tienes... y el IBEX bajando a -1.45%...


----------



## Portador del Caos (2 Jun 2008)

-2,04% (13.324,10)

¿Ande desviaran el dinero?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jun 2008)

Estamos en la semi-onda 3 de la onda A de Elliot.

Saludos...


----------



## adso de melk (2 Jun 2008)

el dinero empieza a derivar a la renta fija, que da buenos dividendos y no arriesgas en un mercado volátil. Veremos cuanto cae el ibex y demás.


----------



## CazaPepitos (2 Jun 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> el dinero empieza a derivar a la renta fija, que da buenos dividendos y no arriesgas en un mercado volátil. Veremos cuanto cae el ibex y demás.



Continua la purga del sistema.
El inversor-especulador se larga a renta fija si ve que la bolsa o las materias primas presentan signos de debilidad.

Las empresas que tenian un alto grado de apalancamiento son peligrosas en épocas de crisis.. y van a morder polvo unas cuantas.
Una vez saneado el patio, volverán a las andadas si la autoridad no lo remedia.:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jun 2008)

*Hostiazo que te crió...*

IBEX 35 -2,21% 13.300 PUNTOS

USA en estos momentos...

DOW -1,28%
NASDAQ -1,42%
S&P 500 -1,08%

Saludos...


----------



## 2084 (2 Jun 2008)

*Las Bolsas se desploman. ¡Empieza la fiesta!*

La Bolsa española cae en picado. El IBEX pierde un 2,21%, pasa del 13.600 al 13.300. 

El Dow Jones y el Nasdaq pierden ya casi un 2%. 

¿Qué está pasando? ¿Empieza la fiesta?


----------



## El Kilgore (2 Jun 2008)




----------



## Iron John (2 Jun 2008)

Será en junio


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2008)

Iron John dijo:


> Será en junio



Te equivocas amijo, la traca será en octubre... 


Saludos


----------



## 2084 (2 Jun 2008)

OJO! El Nasdaq ya pierde más del 2% y el Dow Jones le sigue de cerca.


----------



## olympus1 (2 Jun 2008)

*Tranquilo*



2084 dijo:


> La Bolsa española cae en picado. El IBEX pierde un 2,21%, pasa del 13.600 al 13.300.
> 
> El Dow Jones y el Nasdaq pierden ya casi un 2%.
> 
> ¿Qué está pasando? ¿Empieza la fiesta?



Tranquilo; para la fiesta que tu esperas aún falta un rato. Dentro de pocos días repunte y las cosas como estaban.
Aunque lo cierto es que el gran capital puede que se esté yendo de los parquets de puntillas; pero ¿eso quien lo puede demostrar?


----------



## perro (2 Jun 2008)

2084 dijo:


> La Bolsa española cae en picado. El IBEX pierde un 2,21%, pasa del 13.600 al 13.300.
> 
> El Dow Jones y el Nasdaq pierden ya casi un 2%.
> 
> ¿Qué está pasando? ¿Empieza la fiesta?



No pasa nada, es solo una corrección porque los que decían que ya se había acabado la crisis crediticia se han equivocado. Nada inesperado.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (2 Jun 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Te equivocas amijo, la traca será en octubre...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Uff... no se, no se, ya hay quien esta previendo un ataque de Israel a Irán en Octubre aprovechando la disposición positiva de la administración actual antes de que termine el mandato de Bush (miraos el hilo de tambores de guerra),ante la incertidumbre que provocaría una victoria de Obama (al que ya avisan de que podría ser blanco de un nuevo magnicidio, de salir elegido)... la verdad es que para ellos tiene su lógica....(recordemos la reciente apertura de la bolsa iraní de petroleo en euros desafiando el poderío financiero yanqui basado en el petrodolar...) miedo me da...:


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jun 2008)

seguimos laterales


----------



## ronald29780 (2 Jun 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> seguimos laterales



Sí. Sobre todo nuestras chicharras favoritas:

Astroc-Afirma

Cleop 

Colonial

Metrovacsesa

Montebalito

Y un par más...

(Que ponga alguien los graficos)


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jun 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Sí. Sobre todo nuestras chicharras favoritas:
> 
> Astroc-Afirma
> 
> ...




por cierto invertia no ha actualizado hoy


----------



## 2084 (2 Jun 2008)

02-06-2008. Terra Actualidad - EFE 


*La bolsa baja el 2,21% y acaba en 13.300 puntos por caída sector financiero*


La bolsa española perdió hoy el 2,21 por ciento y acabó en el nivel de 13.300 puntos, afectada por las pérdidas del sector financiero y la caída de las plazas internacionales.

El índice de referencia del mercado nacional, el Ibex-35, cayó 300,90 puntos, el 2,21 por ciento, el mayor retroceso desde el pasado 17 de marzo, y terminó el día en 13.300 puntos.

Por su parte, el índice general de la Bolsa de Madrid bajó el 2,04 por ciento; el Ibex Medium, el 1,49 por ciento, y el Ibex Small Caps, el 1,04 por ciento.

En Europa, con el euro en 1,551 dólares, París bajó el 1,58 por ciento; Milán, el 1,53 por ciento; Fráncfort, el 1,24 por ciento, y Londres, el 0,76 por ciento.

El cierre neutro de Wall Street en la sesión del viernes permitió que la bolsa española mantuviera en la apertura el nivel de 13.600 puntos.

Pero en una hora perdía el 1,5 por ciento y bajaba a 13.400 puntos, en lo que influía la caída del sector financiero tras conocerse que el fondo de capital riesgo Texas Pacific Group (TPG) había salido al rescate del banco hipotecario británico Bradford & Bingley al comprar el 20 por ciento de su capital.

La bolsa no podía separarse de ese nivel, a pesar del abaratamiento del petróleo -a mediodía el Brent bajaba a 125,5 dólares, frente a los 128 de la apertura- y a que el Fondo Monetario Internacional revisaba al alza las previsiones de crecimiento de la zona euro este año, del 1,4 al 1,75 por ciento,

El leve descenso de la actividad fabril en la zona euro en mayo tampoco perturbó a la bolsa, que perdió la cota de 13.400 puntos antes de la apertura de Wall Street.

En la acentuación de la caída influía el secretario del Tesoro estadounidense, Henry Paulson, que al decir que todavía no se habían apaciguado las turbulencias financieras perjudicó a la bolsa española, dado que el mercado neoyorquino abrió con una caída cercana al 1 por ciento.

Wall Street, afectado por el mal comportamiento del sector financiero, ignoraba la subida de un punto de la actividad industrial estadounidense -el índice ISM manufacturero pasaba de 48,6 a 49,6 puntos- en mayo y la pequeña caída del 0,4 por ciento del gasto en construcción en abril.

Tras conocerse estos datos, el Brent subió a 129 dólares y la bolsa perdía el nivel de 13.300 puntos, que podía mantener al final de la sesión.

Todos los grandes valores bajaron: Iberdrola cedió el 3,66 por ciento, la segunda mayor caída del Ibex, afectada por el precio que podría pagar por British Energy, mientras que Telefónica bajó el 2,38 por ciento; Repsol, el 2,26 por ciento; Banco Santander, el 2,24 por ciento, y BBVA, el 1,81 por ciento.

Iberia comandó las pérdidas del Ibex con una bajada del 4,27 por ciento al reconocer que podría descender la ocupación de sus vuelos y por las pérdidas que puede afrontar el sector por el elevado precio del petróleo.

A continuación se situó Iberdrola, mientras que ACS cayó el 3,63 por ciento; Banesto, el 3,38 por ciento, y Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, el 3,25 por ciento, después de que anunciara que el volumen de negociación bursátil había caído el 29 por ciento en mayo.

De las tres empresas del Ibex con ganancias, Ferrovial ganó el 1,88 por ciento tras anunciar que había refinanciado la deuda de su filial británica BAA, mientras que Cintra subió el 0,81 por ciento, y Red Eléctrica, el 0,11 por ciento.

En el mercado continuo destacó la caída de Dinamia, el 6,7 por ciento, mientras que Funespaña lideró las ganancias con una subida del 9,4 por ciento.

La rentabilidad de la deuda española a largo plazo bajaba cinco centésimas, hasta el 4,56 por ciento. En el mercado continuo se negociaron 4.445 millones de euros, de los que algo más de 800 procedieron de operaciones efectuadas por inversores institucionales.

Todos los sectores del mercado madrileño bajaron: petróleo, el 2,39 por ciento; tecnología, el 2,33 por ciento; servicios financieros, el 1,98 por ciento; materiales básicos, el 1,8 por ciento; servicios de consumo, el 1,64 por ciento, y bienes de consumo, el 1,04 por ciento.


----------



## ronald29780 (2 Jun 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por cierto invertia no ha actualizado hoy



Tampoco hay que estarse actualizando cada 2 por 3 para reconocer la tendencia.

Más arriba hay un forero, que por instinto compró coloniales a 95 ct.

Me alegré que puso un stop-loss y así minimizó las perdidas.

Total, estamos hablando de 95 ct. a unos 65 ct.+ 6,7% ampliacion.

Y esto en 6 semanas.


----------



## nief (2 Jun 2008)

*subida de tipos a la vista?*

subida de tipos a la vista? 

+0.5%?

Jejeje la bolsa no cae asi porque si.... que se esta descontando? cuando hay reunion?


----------



## Snake (2 Jun 2008)

nief dijo:


> subida de tipos a la vista?
> 
> +0.5%?
> 
> Jejeje la bolsa no cae asi porque si.... que se esta descontando? cuando hay reunion?



Reunión siempre el primer jueves de mes. Quedan 3 días


----------



## cibex (2 Jun 2008)

nief dijo:


> subida de tipos a la vista?
> 
> +0.5%?
> 
> Jejeje la bolsa no cae asi porque si.... que se esta descontando? cuando hay reunion?



este jueves hay reunion del BCE.


----------



## nief (3 Jun 2008)

*...*

como ha quedado usa? alguien sabe como va japon? uff q miedito me da


----------



## urisamir (4 Jun 2008)

Nadie lo reflota hoy con -1,5% a las 10 am? Otra semana negra?

Por cierto, alguien sabe exactamente cómo se calcula la VOLATILIDAD? El lunes -2,5%, ayer +1%, hoy -1,5% ... esto tiene que dar una volatilidad del carajo, no? Es algún tipo de desviación estándar?


----------



## Rocket (6 Jun 2008)

*Caida...*

El ibex tambien nota la escabechina yuriana... 

Cae en estos momentos un 1,01%... :


----------



## Rocket (6 Jun 2008)

-1,47%... a que perdemos los 13.000??? :

Por cierto, el EURUSD esta subiendo +1,86%... el dinero se ha ido de la bolsa a la moneda europea...


----------



## Portador del Caos (6 Jun 2008)

¿Puede ser este el motivo? Por la hora parece que si...

http://www.eleconomista.es/flash/no...n-mayo-la-tasa-de-paro-pasa-del-5-al-55-.html



> EEUU destruyó 49.000 empleos en mayo: la tasa de paro pasa del 5 al 5,5%
> elEconomista.es | 14:30 - 6/06/2008
> 
> La economía estadounidense destruyó 49.000 empleos en mayo, según acaba de comunicar el Departamento de Trabajo. El consenso de analistas recopilado por Bloomberg esperaba que se registrasen 60.000 empleos menos. En tanto, la tasa de paro subió hasta el 5,5% desde el 5% del mes anterior cuando se esperaba una tasa del 5,1%. Sin embargo, la cifra de abril se revisa para peor: se destruyeron 28.000 empleos en vez de los 20.000 anunciados. Este es el quinto mes consecutivo en que se destruye empleo. Además, el incremento de la tasa de paro, de cionco décimas, es el mayor en 33 años.


----------



## Rocket (6 Jun 2008)

Ese y la inminente subida de tipos y de yuri...

Perdemos los 13.000!!!

12.997 -1,83% :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Jun 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Ese y la inminente subida de tipos y de yuri...
> 
> Perdemos los 13.000!!!
> 
> 12.997 -1,83% :



Cuidado, que era un soporte técnico y psicológico muy importante, si no lo recupera pronto (y no hace pinta, Dow Jones -1,83%), se puede venir muy abajo...

Saludos...


----------



## dillei (6 Jun 2008)

Creo que esta es la buena...


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jun 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cuidado, que era un soporte técnico y psicológico muy importante, si no lo recupera pronto (y no hace pinta, Dow Jones -1,83%), se puede venir muy abajo...
> 
> Saludos...



Cierto. La próxima semana veremos como se comporta,


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2008)

Al Ibex (a la Bolsa) todavía no le ha llegado su momento. Es mucho más líquido que cualquier otro mercado.

No pasa nada. El lunes se recupera un poquito y a otra cosa.

Pero, ESO SÍ, el día que menos se lo piense la gente SALTA POR LOS AIRES. (mejor dicho, por los infiernos).

Para mí que está sobrevalorado (desde hace ya bastante tiempo) algo así como un 30%. 

Antes de fin de año lo veremos por debajo de 10.000. Es mi punto de vista.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jun 2008)

Durmiente dijo:


> Al Ibex (a la Bolsa) todavía no le ha llegado su momento. Es mucho más líquido que cualquier otro mercado.
> 
> No pasa nada. El lunes se recupera un poquito y a otra cosa.
> 
> ...



¿me atrinchero ya en la casa?, no está tan lejos el día del juicio final


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿me atrinchero ya en la casa?, no está tan lejos el día del juicio final



Si tienes deuda hipotecaria, mejor no te atrincheres en la casa.

Te embargarán como se enteren


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Jun 2008)

12964puntos.... -2,02% parece que lo ha perforado como si fuera mantequilla... 

sigan atentos a sus terminales...


----------



## Rocket (6 Jun 2008)

-2,02%... nada, al hoyo...


----------



## Tuttle (6 Jun 2008)

Mi opinión conspiranoica.

La bolsa está alta porque sus índices son la referencia que siguen la mayoría de los ciudadanos para medir la salud de la economía, para evitar el pánico, y que la gente se siga empepitando. El dinero se sacará de la bolsa como último recurso, es un índice fantasma, los bancos normalemente habrían tirado de renta variable hace ya bastante tiempo.

De hecho no descarto que se estén acordando operaciones de compra venta de acciones fuera de mercado al estilo de lo que sucedió con el Libor inglés, y luego cerrandolas a un precio distinto en la bolsa.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jun 2008)

¿cual ha sido el minimo este año?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Jun 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿cual ha sido el minimo este año?



11937,2 puntos... (intradía)

a mandar


----------



## Kaprak63 (6 Jun 2008)

Perdón, se me fue la olla.


----------



## Durmiente (6 Jun 2008)

En estos momentos el IBEX baja un 1'77%.

No veo ese 2% que decís... a lo mejor estoy equivocado.


Ah, ya veo, ha hecho un "pico" para abajo hace un momento...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Jun 2008)

Durmiente dijo:


> En estos momentos el IBEX baja un 1'77%.
> 
> No veo ese 2% que decís... a lo mejor estoy equivocado.



Ahora un -1,81%, casualidad? je je exactamente 13.000,00puntos

Saludos...


----------



## Rocket (6 Jun 2008)

Durmiente dijo:


> En estos momentos el IBEX baja un 1'77%.
> 
> No veo ese 2% que decís... a lo mejor estoy equivocado.



Eso era hace unos 15 minutos... ahora lo que esta subiendo como la espuma es el cambio EURUSD, a +1,94%

el Ibex esta a -1,91% ahora mismo.

Por cierto, el BRENT estaba hace un rato a 135,15$, es decir , ha subido unos 13$ / barril EN UN SOLO DIA... :


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jun 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Eso era hace unos 15 minutos... ahora lo que esta subiendo como la espuma es el cambio EURUSD, a +1,94%
> 
> el Ibex esta a -1,91% ahora mismo.
> 
> Por cierto, el BRENT estaba hace un rato a 135,15$, es decir , ha subido unos 13$ / barril EN UN SOLO DIA... :



La gasolina es el efecto real, a corto plazo en la economia y se traduce directamente a los que los ciudadanos nos compete: subida de la gasolina, huelgas, sensanción negativa directa,..que muy dificilmente vamos a recuperar rapidamente. El efecto bolsa, a largo plazo es el IBEX 35 y se traduce en revisiones cada x tiempo, no tan presentes (más teniendo en cuenta que es un chicharro de mucho cuidado)

Efecto A corto plazo + efecto a largo plazo = Welcome to the jungle!!


----------



## Rocket (6 Jun 2008)

-2,09% 12,962.60

Que nos vamos por la pata abajo!!!


----------



## mave_victor (6 Jun 2008)

España se hunde.


----------



## tonuel (6 Jun 2008)

Aún hay algún pavo con dinero en la bolsa...???? : 


Saludos


----------



## dillei (6 Jun 2008)

qué hundida Diooooooooooooos


----------



## Carnivale (6 Jun 2008)

-2.30%.........

Edito: Ahora -2.40%.

Edito one more time: -2.46% (*12.913,70 *)


----------



## antares (6 Jun 2008)

IBEX 35 12909,50 -2,49 17:14 

A plomo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Jun 2008)

Queda un cuarto de hora, comenzar con el RCP... recordad a ritmo de 30-2!!!!!

saludos....


----------



## Carnivale (6 Jun 2008)

antares dijo:


> IBEX 35 12909,50 -2,49 17:14
> 
> A plomo.



Envido; -2.50%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Jun 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> Envido; -2.50%



Envido más... -2,53% :


----------



## farruko (6 Jun 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Aún hay algún pavo con dinero en la bolsa...???? :
> 
> 
> Saludos



Sí, yo estoy corto en el sabadell, y a parte de lo que me estoy forrando con la
bajada ,me pagan Euribor (12m) - 1.75% por la posicion abierta.


----------



## Carnivale (6 Jun 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Envido más... -2,53% :



Parece que se ha estabilizado un poquito.....


----------



## Carnivale (6 Jun 2008)

Parece claro que terminamos por debajo de los 13000. Parece que fue ayer cuando leí en Cotizalia a un ejperto decir que en Diciembre de 2008, el IBEX rondaría los 17000.......


----------



## Pillao (6 Jun 2008)

En yankeeland, tampoco están mal... 

Dow 12,337.64 -266.81 -2.12% 

Nasdaq 2,506.66 -43.28 -1.70% 

S&P 500 1,379.57 -24.48 -1.74% 

10 Yr Bond(%) 3.9760% -0.0490


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Jun 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> En yankeeland, tampoco están mal...
> 
> Dow 12,337.64 -266.81 -2.12%
> 
> ...



Pillao pon un poco de luz en esta oscuridad, hombre... 
Eres el Miss Marple de la bolsa 

Saludos...


----------



## Tyrelfus (6 Jun 2008)

Se está cumpliendo lo que dijeron estos señores:

http://www.leap2020.eu/El-GEAB-N-25...-crisis-sistemica-global-Cuando-el_a1702.html

Agarrense mientras puedan!!!:


----------



## Pillao (6 Jun 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pillao pon un poco de luz en esta oscuridad, hombre...
> Eres el Miss Marple de la bolsa
> 
> Saludos...



Sigue el guión al pie de la letra... 








http://www.labolsa.com/foro/mensajes/1203332294/

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=756865&postcount=2115


----------



## Ajoporro (6 Jun 2008)

Ala, el Lunes otro Lunes Negro, ¿ y van ?... Si es que hoy es 6 del 6, vaya numerito, dan ganas de jugárselo a los ciegos.


----------



## Carnivale (6 Jun 2008)

Finalmente -2.49%. *12.909,80*

Ale, vámonos a disfrutar del fin de semana...


----------



## Paisaje (9 Jun 2008)

Lunes rosa a la vista... y por favor, no dejen de leer este demoledor informe.


----------



## BOFH (9 Jun 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> Lunes rosa a la vista...



Ya ha empezado:

IBEX 35 12.844,60 -0,51% -65,20 12.909,80 09:07


----------



## BOFH (9 Jun 2008)

Andalucia Lamentable dijo:


> P.D: Joe! Que rapida es aqui la peña. Seran Hijos de Puta!



Ay, hijo mio, es que estoy Colegiado


----------



## pobracara (9 Jun 2008)

Vuelve el miedo.



> iTRAXX Crossover
> 
> Confirma la bajada de las bolsas con una subida a 497 puntos básicos, rozando ya la peligrosa resistencia de los 500 puntos.



http://www.serenitymarkets.com/seccion_comentarios.asp?sec=9


----------



## Paisaje (9 Jun 2008)

Cien puntos en un cuarto de hora... pufffff


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2008)

Ya son 200... 

-1.45%


Saludos


----------



## poderoso (9 Jun 2008)

No Hay Alegria Hoy,esta Todo Parado


----------



## Paisaje (9 Jun 2008)

Caida en barrenaaaaaaaa...


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2008)

poderoso dijo:


> No Hay Alegria Hoy,esta Todo Parado



Te refieres al Ibex35... : 


Saludos


----------



## Rocket (9 Jun 2008)

Hoy podemos vivir un autentico lunes negro... como en los viejos tiempos.

-1,59%


----------



## terraenxebre (9 Jun 2008)

A ver si batimos otro record....


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (9 Jun 2008)

antipatriotas

dejad de mirad las paginas de invertia, cotizalia, y demás


----------



## terraenxebre (9 Jun 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> antipatriotas
> 
> dejad de mirad las paginas de invertia, cotizalia, y demás



yo lo sigo por aquí , me mola más tu firma


----------



## Paisaje (9 Jun 2008)

Vaya rebote, el del gato vivo, que no muerto 

Me han dicho que los de la bolsa, para estar cómodos sobre el parqué, calzan de éstas...


----------



## poderoso (9 Jun 2008)

Ibex Y Lo Demas Porque Sin Transporte Tengo El Chiriguito Parado


----------



## CHARLIE (9 Jun 2008)

poderoso dijo:


> Ibex Y Lo Demas Porque Sin Transporte Tengo El Chiriguito Parado[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Mira, lo que no entiendo aún es como todo este otro chiringuito que es la bolsa española (sólo tiran de ella 5 valores), no ha caído aún en barrena, y me gustaría saber quién esta insuflando pasta por un tubo para mantener vivo el chiringuito artificialmente.
> ...


----------



## autoctono (9 Jun 2008)

IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
12.849,20 -0,47% -60,60 10:04:00

TOP 5 DOWN

BANKINTER baja 8,69 -3,44% -0,31 2.010.818 12,59 3,56% 09:48
FCC baja 40,16 -3,07% -1,27 7.770.367 10,90 4,94% 09:48
ACCIONA baja 169,00 -2,45% -4,25 5.938.199 13,06 2,25% 09:48
ABENGOA baja 21,30 -2,38% -0,52 1.207.136 14,64 0,82% 09:46


----------



## Paisaje (9 Jun 2008)

Que les den a esos insufladores... 
Yo ya no miro más la bolsa hasta después de comer , cuando haya abierto el Dow CoJones.


----------



## poderoso (9 Jun 2008)

lo veo todo positivo porque lo que pasa ahora es una limpieza profunda.ahora es tiempo de aguantar y ver como cae muchos.


----------



## Pachorramaa (9 Jun 2008)

*Popular?*

Soy el único al que le ha parecido ver que a primera hora el popular era de los que más bajaba y ahora el que más subre en la bolsa?


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2008)

Por mucho que insuflen al final van a ir donde les toca...  


Saludos


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Jun 2008)

A aparecido un rumor sobre el popular ... alguien quiere subir su participación del 5% al 10%, creo que es ese indio que estab en otro banco y se salio



Carpatos - serenitymarkets.com dijo:


> Ran Bhavnani parece que ha pedido permiso para doblar su participación del 5 al 10%


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2008)

Bien echo Ran, te lo comerás con patatas... 


Saludos


----------



## CHARLIE (10 Jun 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Por mucho que insuflen al final van a ir donde les toca...
> 
> 
> Saludos




Hoy, a las 9:47 cede un -1,47%.

Veremos que pasa cuiando abran el "Dow" (porque aquí no se sabe hacer nada más que imitar al "dow").

Saludos.-


----------



## David_ (10 Jun 2008)

Según cómo abra allí puede que aquí cerremos.


----------



## CHARLIE (10 Jun 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Hoy, a las 9:47 cede un -1,47%.
> 
> Veremos que pasa cuiando abran el "Dow" (porque aquí no se sabe hacer nada más que imitar al "dow").
> 
> Saludos.-





Calla, parece que alguien está insuflando BOTOX al "cadáver":

A las 10,27 Horas: -0,98

Será el resto del (poco) oro que les quedaba por vender?


----------



## pobracara (10 Jun 2008)

> * Alarma roja en Itraxx*
> Cotiza a 505 puntos básicos, cuidado si pasa la resistencia 500 definitivamente.



http://www.serenitymarkets.com/seccion_comentarios.asp?sec=9


----------



## Paisaje (10 Jun 2008)

Perforóse el suelo de los 12.720, con rebote y bajando otra vez.

Enga, que ésta es de tracción animal...


----------



## Rocket (11 Jun 2008)

Como ya se predijo, esto se viene muy abajo...

-0,95% 12.633,40


----------



## dillei (11 Jun 2008)

Dioooos, esto se va a los avernos!

Increible... :


----------



## Rocket (11 Jun 2008)

A que perdemos los 12.500 hoy???

-1,14% 12.610,30

-1,44% 12.572,00


----------



## autoctono (11 Jun 2008)

IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
12.592,30 -1,28%  -162,90 16:19:01


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Jun 2008)

El que va desbocado hacia el averno es el DOW, ¿que habra hecho Bernake esta vez?


----------



## Rocket (11 Jun 2008)

Creo que la razones de las caidas son la publicacion del libro beige de la FED (no debe poner nada bueno), y el conocimiento del dato de reservas de petroleo de EEUU... que tampoco sera un buen dato.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Jun 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> El que va desbocado hacia el averno es el DOW, ¿que habra hecho Bernake esta vez?



Hoy no hace falta Bernanke, con el precio del crudo, las monolines, Alcoa y RBOS, etc... van "sobraos"

Saludos, por cierto DOW -1,35% y bajando...


----------



## Tuttle (11 Jun 2008)

Y la leche es más grande si se deflacta en oro o petróleo.


----------



## BOFH (11 Jun 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> Y la leche es más grande si se deflacta en oro o petróleo.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (11 Jun 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Creo que la razones de las caidas son la publicacion del libro beige de la FED (no debe poner nada bueno), y el conocimiento del dato de reservas de petroleo de EEUU... que tampoco sera un buen dato.



Parece que hay más motivos para ello:



 Cárpatos dijo:


> 17:10:05 h. *Rumores*
> 
> Parte de culpa del tramo de bajada anterior lo han tenido una serie de rumores que dicen que Goldman iría a reconocer más fuertes write downs. Al parecer Goldman ha afirmado a las agencias de noticias que no comentan rumores de mercado.
> 
> ...



Esto se pone diver por momenetos....


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Parece que hay más motivos para ello:
> 
> 
> 
> Esto se pone diver por momenetos....



Esta mañana estaba subiendo el ibex +0,5%, ahora va p'abajo... : 


Saludos


----------



## Centinela (11 Jun 2008)

*Ha cerrado en negativo*

12.584,30 -1,34%


Y eso que Timofónica aún ha quedado en verde. Lo que he pensado nada más ver las cotizaciones es en las garantías adicionales que Bancaja habrá tenido que aportar para sus iberdrolas, ya que si no recuerdo mal, como cayera la cotización de ésta por debajo de 9 leuros, tendría que aportarlas..... jor jor jor, y eso que ibertrola sólo vale 100.000 kiletes, sanchez galan dixit......


----------



## David_ (11 Jun 2008)

Creo que el IBEX 35 debería ser más prudente en sus actuaciones.


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2008)

David_ dijo:


> Creo que el IBEX 35 debería ser más prudente en sus actuaciones.



Otro *ANTIPATRIOTA*... 


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Jun 2008)

nikkei pa muy abajo -2 y pico % para abajo, pierde 300 ptos


con lo que se pierden los 14mil, y miramos muy muy abajo, no?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Jun 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> nikkei pa muy abajo -2 y pico % para abajo, pierde 300 ptos
> 
> 
> con lo que se pierden los 14mil, y miramos muy muy abajo, no?




Azkunaveteyaadormir...soantipatriota...

Si. Parece que el NIKKEI pierde bien los 14000 ju,ju,ju !

Con el descuelgue de Wall Street a última hora, la próxima sesión del IBEX tampoco puede ser brillante...


----------



## CHARLIE (12 Jun 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> En estos momentos cae un 1,21%, con un descenso acumulado en lo que va de año del -6,09%.
> 
> Saludos.-



Hostias, tú!, ¿que ha "pasau" para que el cadáver hoy "resucite" hasta el 2,14 %?

¿Es que aún les quedaba algo de oro pa vender?

¿O es que quieren "ilusionar" a los futuros pardillos antes del desplome?

Saludos.-


----------



## euriborde (12 Jun 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Hostias, tú!, ¿que ha "pasau" para que el cadáver hoy "resucite" hasta el 2,14 %?
> 
> ¿Es que aún les quedaba algo de oro pa vender?
> 
> ...



Ha sido una caída en positivo. Una caída fuerte además


----------



## CHARLIE (13 Jun 2008)

euriborde dijo:


> Ha sido una caída en positivo. Una caída fuerte además




sÓLO HACE FALTA LEER ESTE ARTÍCULO, PARA COMPRENDER QUE LA PASTA EXTRANJERA HACE YA MUCHO TIEMPO QUE SE HA LARGADO CON VIENTO FRESCO DE España.



http://www.lacartadelabolsa.com/ind...in_ordenes_que_pasara_cuando_llegue_el_papel/

EL DERRUMBE SE PRODUCE SIN ÓRDENES ¿QUÉ PASARÁ CUANDO LLEGUE EL PAPEL?
Moisés Romero - Viernes, 13 de Junio
Enviar a Mirlo Bolsa Enviar a Meneame Enviar a Rankia Enviar a Negociame Enviar a Meneame Enviar a Web al alza Enviar Artículo por EmailEnviar artículo por Email Imprimir artículoImprimir artículo

ilustracionLos mejores operadores del mercado insisten en que las fuertes movimientos a la baja que se han producido en los últimos días son desproporcionados respecto a los volúmenes de negocio. O dicho de otra manera, que no hay órdenes masivas de venta sino una sequía pertinaz de las peticiones de compra de acciones. Bastan algunas actuaciones de venta, generalmente procedentes de los especuladores técnicos o chartistas, para provocar fuertes movimientos intradía (subidas iniciales superiores al 1% que van perdiendo fuella al mediodía para convertirse en caídas superiores al 1% al cierre de la jornada). Si esto es así, como ratifican los operadores que manejan el mayor número de operaciones de la Bolsa española, habrá que ponerse a buen recaudo ¿Qué pasará cuando de verdad asomen las primeras órdenes de venta de acciones españolas? ¿Cuál es el suelo de nuestro mercado? ¿Cuál su capacidad de resistencia si los particulares y las instituciones siguen de huelga de brazos caídos mirándose su cada vez más feo ombligo?

Hay optimistas que consideran que los grandes tenedores de papel no han vendido sus acciones ni lo van a hacer en un futuro, porque tienen capacidad de aguante. Otros, por el contrario, se aferran a la vieja máxima de que todo tiene un límite y que la capacidad de resistencia, incluso al más puro e histórico estilo numantino, tiene un límite. Añaden estos, que el deterioro progresivo que se presume para la economía global determinará que muchos actores se vean obligados a rascarse el bolsillo y a soltar lastre para acometer el día a día. Es decir, tendrán que hacer liquidez más pronto que tarde. En la actualidad, como casi siempre, la Bolsa es el mercado más líquido, aunque con penalización en el precio, como en la mayor parte de los activos que se negocian diariamente.

“No hay nada que hacer. No hay órdenes de compra ni de venta. El mercado está en manos de media docena de técnicos. Así podemos estar una larga temporada, hasta que el mercado, la cuerda que separa un lado de otro y que nadie somos capaces de ver, se rompa por algún lado. En mi banco no hemos detectado órdenes masivas de venta en los sucesivos ciclos bajistas que hemos vivido en los últimos meses y, por supuesto, no han existido órdenes de compra. Eso explica, la celeridad de los movimientos y cómo los índices son capaces de virar en cuestión de minutos en cualquiera de la dos direcciones. O lo que es lo mismo, el inversor final no existe y la Bolsa Global está en manos de los hedge funds y de una docena de grandes técnicos que fundamentan sus estrategias en el análisis gráfico"…Hace dos semanas transcribía esta frase de P.E afamado operador afincado en Madrid. Hoy vuelvo a reproducirla, porque la conversación que mantuvimos ayer fue exactamente la misma. Añadía P.E

“...Algunos dicen que estamos inmersos en un mercado lateral con pronunciamientos bajistas, pero es algo que no me convence, porque en el mercado bajista llevamos instalados ya cerca de dos años. Si al Ibex le restas la ponderación de Telefónica desde el verano de 2006 hallarás una de las grandes respuestas a lo que viene siendo la Bolsa en los últimos años. La multinacional de telecomunicaciones está ahora en un proceso de realizaciones de beneficios tras las alzas del año pasado y el mercado español lo acusa"…

“...Cuando uno lleva ya la friolera de 30 años en el mercado de valores como yo, concluye en asertos de Perogrullo. Por ejemplo, que el dinero mueve al alza los precios y el papel los tumba. Por eso insisto en que en la actualidad no hay órdenes de tipo alguno y que son los actores técnicos los que mueven los hilos ¿Qué cabe hacer? Yo estoy de brazo cruzados. Hay ciclos, muchos ciclos bursátiles en lo que la mejor forma de ganar dinero es no perder dinero. Esperar y ver a que pase la tormenta. Algo me dice, no obstante, que está Crisis va a ser más larga y profunda que las vividas recientemente, porque hay mucho de sistémica en ella...”

“...Esperar y ver. Esperar que pase la tormenta y ver, comprobar, que de nuevo se recompone el mercado y que el dinero fluye por los canales de riego bursátiles tradicionales. Mientras, el que quiera puede jugar a la ruleta rusa del corto plazo. Se puede ganar mucho dinero. También, perderlo todo. Yo hace mucho tiempo que dejé de jugar al corto plazo...” 

Saludos.-


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Jun 2008)

Podeis entrar en Carpatos o ¿han vuelto a ser hackeados?

www.serenitymarkets.com


----------



## muyuu (13 Jun 2008)

El Ibex, que también tiene "el periodo", ese de "dificultades objetivas".


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Jun 2008)

> Podeis entrar en Carpatos o ¿han vuelto a ser hackeados?
> www.serenitymarkets.com



Pues si han vuelto a ser hackeados ....


----------



## aterriza como puedas (13 Jun 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues si han vuelto a ser hackeados ....





Cárpatos dijo:


> 12:53:51h *Ataque hacker*
> 
> Estamos recibiendo ataques hacker constantes durante todo el día. Estamos haciendo lo que podemos, pero no sé si nos volverán atacar. Cada vez que tomamos una medida entran por otro lado. Disculpen las molestias. Con todos estos ataques se ha perdido todo lo que habíamos puesto durante el día. Que pena, que un mundo tan maravilloso como internet, se esté convirtiendo en una cloaca ante la pasividad de las autoridades internacionales por culpa de unos pocos que serían millonarios si usaran sus habilidades informáticas de forma constructiva en lugar de hacer daño.



Si es que tener una Web de éxito en Winblows es pedir a gritos que te dejen el culo como la bandera de Japón. A saber que bujero nuevo han encontrado en el IIS. Pobre gente.


----------



## Pachorramaa (13 Jun 2008)

Bueno, que digo yo que habrá que estar a las duras y a las más duras.

¿Qué ha sido del obex estos dos días? De una serie larga de bajadas consecutivas ahora lleva un par de ellos de subidón.

¿Se han alineado la luna y saturno?


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Jun 2008)

Esperando al vencimiento de futuros la proxima semana, luego todos se iran de vacaciones .
Y la web del carpatos caida y hackeada ......


----------



## CHARLIE (16 Jun 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Esperando al vencimiento de futuros la proxima semana, luego todos se iran de vacaciones .
> Y la web del carpatos caida y hackeada ......




jODEEEEER, las 16.11 y -1,82 %


¿Es que hoy no han podido aún "insuflar" más botox al cadáver?

Saludos.-


----------



## CHARLIE (16 Jun 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> jODEEEEER, las 16.11 y -1,82 %
> 
> 
> ¿Es que hoy no han podido aún "insuflar" más botox al cadáver?
> ...



Insisto en el tema, porque considero que es importante:


http://www.lacartadelabolsa.com/inde...egue_el_papel/

EL DERRUMBE SE PRODUCE SIN ÓRDENES ¿QUÉ PASARÁ CUANDO LLEGUE EL PAPEL?

Si esto se produce, ¿os imaginais donde quedaría el suelo de la bolsa? ¿en el núcleo del centro de la tierra, tal vez?

Es para mear y no echar gota.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (16 Jun 2008)

Bueno, al final "sólo" ha cerrado a -1.32%... Pero vamos, es que eso ya ni siquiera es noticia!! :


----------



## David_ (16 Jun 2008)

Quién lo iba a decir hace unas semanas!!


----------



## freedani (16 Jun 2008)

Si pierde los 12.800 se va a ir a los 12.000 puntos como un tiro, de ahí los 11.000 están a un tiro de piedra. Aunque no creo que veamos eso en al menos 1 o 2 meses. Tiene que rebotar algo antes.


----------



## ronald29780 (16 Jun 2008)

Para *Burney*:

Aquel entonces, con tu idea sobre colonial acertaste de pleno en prever un comportamiento. Siento que se ha hecho realidad en otro chicharro y algo más tarde, pero llevaste mucha razón.


----------



## Z.Zar (16 Jun 2008)




----------



## sinnombrex (16 Jun 2008)

A mi me llama la atencion el bajon del popular, alguno sabe la razon o la causa?? o lo sabremos en los proximos dias


----------



## farruko (16 Jun 2008)

sinnombrex dijo:


> A mi me llama la atencion el bajon del popular, alguno sabe la razon o la causa?? o lo sabremos en los proximos dias



El rumor hace unos dias de que un grupo mejicano lazaria una opa sobre el 50%
sobre el valor actual (rumor de neg-ocio), hoy se ha desmentido , parece que estos dos dias han distribuido fuerte.


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (16 Jun 2008)

Ibex a la porra: resumiendo:

- petroleo a 140 casi.
- Deutsche Bank dice que España tiene crisis para 5 años y pisos caeran un 35% -> Venta de papel por parte de extranjeros.
- Mala apetura y resultados de EEUU.

Asi de sencillo, asi de resumido.

Mañana ya veremos, pero puede que siga por peteneras.

*Aunque ojito que los futuros del crudo han bajado a ultima hora dos dolares de golpe.*

:


----------



## ExplotaBurbujaExplota! (18 Jun 2008)

Ibex-35 18/06/2008 16:45

*-2.03%*


----------



## CHARLIE (18 Jun 2008)

ExplotaBurbujaExplota! dijo:


> Ibex-35 18/06/2008 16:45
> 
> *-2.03%*




16:46: -2,51 %

Coñoooooo. ¿Qué está pasando? ¿ya no les queda más oro para vender? ¿Nadie se compra autocarteras para evitar lo inevitableeee?


----------



## Rocket (18 Jun 2008)

Ahora es cuando viene la crisis de verdad, ya no hay marcha atras. Todos los grupos bancarios estan amenazados con altas tasas de morosidad, y un posible crash economico mundial.

A partir de ahora, todo va a ir de mal en peor...


----------



## CHARLIE (18 Jun 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Ahora es cuando viene la crisis de verdad, ya no hay marcha atras. Todos los grupos bancarios estan amenazados con altas tasas de morosidad, y un posible crash economico mundial.
> 
> A partir de ahora, todo va a ir de mal en peor...




Ahora, quiero ver, según como cierre el "down", que es lo que va a hacer el IBEX mañana (calla, que a lo mejor sube y todo).

Menuda burla y tomadura de pelo que es esto de la Bolsa desde hace 6 0 7 meses hacia aquí (con una fuga masiva de capital extranjero a mansalva).

Saludos.-


----------



## El_Presi (18 Jun 2008)

la FED aun puede bajar los tipos 2 puntos más, pueden aguantar hasta el cierre del tercer trimestre


----------



## Kaiku (19 Jun 2008)

El dow en la cuerda floja jugando con los 12000.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Jun 2008)

Justo iba a postearlo ... 
el indicador FED philadefia hecho unos zorros, DOW bajando y el IBEX a 12.596,20


----------



## SilviuOG (19 Jun 2008)

vaya volatilidad...parece un partido de futbol entre el rojo y el verde...y el ibex de pelota...

¿Quien marcara el gol ?


----------



## Tuerto (19 Jun 2008)

SilviuOG dijo:


> vaya volatilidad...parece un partido de futbol entre el rojo y el verde...y el ibex de pelota...
> 
> ¿Quien marcara el gol ?



El equipo rojo, no te quepa duda.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Jun 2008)

Cierre IBEX35 ....12.585,00 rojillo suave


----------



## ronald29780 (19 Jun 2008)

¿Y esto...?

Acaban de decir en Bloomberg/Germany, que mañana habrá un batacazo en la bolsa americana.

¿De donde viene esta idea?:


----------



## nam (19 Jun 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¿Y esto...?
> 
> Acaban de decir en Bloomberg/Germany, que mañana habrá un batacazo en la bolsa americana.
> 
> ¿De donde viene esta idea?:



enlace? :


----------



## ronald29780 (19 Jun 2008)

nam dijo:


> enlace? :



Pagina:

Bloomberg.com: Bloomberg Television

En el centro hay un boton para ver BloombergGermany en directo.

Espero que lo repiten, sino tengo la misma credibilidad como Solbes...:


----------



## titito (19 Jun 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¿Y esto...?
> 
> Acaban de decir en Bloomberg/Germany, que mañana habrá un batacazo en la bolsa americana.
> 
> ¿De donde viene esta idea?:



¿No será porque se cierran mañana los futuros y va a haber una contratación enorme y después de eso... el bajón?


----------



## Portador del Caos (20 Jun 2008)

Coñe!! bajando en picado en poco minutos!! -1,01

edito: El Ibex 35 baja en vertical tras los primeros vencimientos en Europa

http://www.eleconomista.es/flash/no...eros-vencimientos-de-derivados-en-Europa.html


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jun 2008)

Todo europa ha dado un salto a la baja ...



Carpatos dijo:


> No me consta ninguna noticia en especial para justificar la fuerte bajada reciente. Los bancos han caído mucho, los que más, en el descenso.


----------



## Sinca (20 Jun 2008)

Fiuuuuuuu..... menudo guarrazo !!!


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (20 Jun 2008)

al final vamos a tener un *viernes negro*
:
a las 13:09 -1,61%


----------



## Portador del Caos (20 Jun 2008)

-1,46%... Menuda galleta...

edito -1,91%!!!! El fin del mundo!!!


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (20 Jun 2008)

13:10 *-2,00%*

¡¡¡¡Agarraos las kalandrakas!!!!


----------



## El_Presi (20 Jun 2008)




----------



## Rocket (20 Jun 2008)

-1,95%!!! : Viernes negro???

Que hemos perdido los 12.400! La grafica del IBEX35 de hoy se asemeja a la meada que un currito esta echando desde lo alto de un edificio en obras paralizado por la crisis...


----------



## autoctono (20 Jun 2008)

HOSTION!!!!

IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
12.339,10 -1,95% -245,90 13:11:00


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (20 Jun 2008)

este es un análisis economico muy fiable que he visto en la web sobre lo que nos espera este verano


tal vez carpatos se refería a esto



> El quinto ángel tocó la trompeta, y vi una estrella que cayó del cielo a la tierra; y se le dio la llave del pozo del abismo. {2} Y abrió el pozo del abismo, y subió humo del pozo como humo de un gran horno; y se oscureció el sol y el aire por el humo del pozo. {3} Y del humo salieron langostas sobre la tierra; y se les dio poder, como tienen poder los escorpiones de la tierra. {4} Y se les mandó que no dañasen a la hierba de la tierra, ni a cosa verde alguna, ni a ningún árbol, sino solamente a los hombres que no tuviesen el sello de Dios en sus frentes. {5} Y les fue dado, no que los matasen, sino que los atormentasen cinco meses; y su tormento era como tormento de escorpión cuando hiere al hombre. {6} Y en aquellos días los hombres buscarán la muerte, pero no la hallarán; y ansiarán morir, pero la muerte huirá de ellos. {7} El aspecto de las langostas era semejante a caballos preparados para la guerra; en las cabezas tenían como coronas de oro; sus caras eran como caras humanas; {8} tenían cabello como cabello de mujer; sus dientes eran como de leones; {9} tenían corazas como corazas de hierro; el ruido de sus alas era como el estruendo de muchos carros de caballos corriendo a la batalla; {10} tenían colas como de escorpiones, y también aguijones; y en sus colas tenían poder para dañar a los hombres durante cinco meses. {11} Y tenían por rey sobre ellos al ángel del abismo, cuyo nombre en hebreo es Abadón, y en griego, Apolión. {12} El primer ay pasó; he aquí, vienen aún dos ayes después de esto.


----------



## juan diego (20 Jun 2008)

Vamos, con dos cojones...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gRE_2klmVQA&hl=es"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gRE_2klmVQA&hl=es" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Que alguien abra el paracaidas!

Saludos


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jun 2008)

Razones ..... ...



Carpatos dijo:


> Cuentan los expertos que lo que ha pasado es que un mercado muerto de miedo, ha habido ventas muy agresivas tras saberse que el libor a 1 semana en euros ha subido 30 puntos básicos y en dólares 39, mostrando muy claras tensiones por la crisis de crédito.
> 
> Esto ha hecho caer a los bancos y estos se lo han llevado todo por delante.
> 
> También supongo que ha influido el hecho de que pasaran los vencimientos.


----------



## lobomalo (20 Jun 2008)

maldito Hindenburg Omen.!!!!!


yo te mnaldigo!!!


----------



## Portador del Caos (20 Jun 2008)

Rebote: ahora 'solo' pierde 1,5%, pero por lo que veo, estan acojonados:

Carpatos:

Las claves son las que ya les contado, un rumor difuso sobre problemas en un banco de inversión de EEUU, y un libor a una semana que ha asustado a los operadores. Las ventas se han desatado en los bancos europeos, estas han arrastrado a los índices y después les han seguido los futuros americanos en el Globex. Situación de alta tensión. Ojo al posible rebote del Ibex hacia el 12.500, sería muy mal asunto que no lo intentará. La volatilidad se está acelerando con lo cual puede pasar de todo. Que raro que todo esto haya pasado tras esa calma tan extraña que había esta mañana


----------



## Starkiller (20 Jun 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> este es un análisis economico muy fiable que he visto en la web sobre lo que nos espera este verano
> 
> 
> tal vez carpatos se refería a esto



Si es que el apocalipsis es un buen libro de referencia para la que se nos avecina. Por ejemplo, según esto, subirán mas los alimentos, pero bajara el petroleo:

"Y oí una voz de en medio de los cuatro seres vivientes, que decía: «Dos libras de trigo por un denario y seis libras de cebada por un denario, pero no dañes el aceite ni el vino»"

(Huelga decir que voy de cachondeo...)


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (20 Jun 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Si es que el apocalipsis es un buen libro de referencia para la que se nos avecina. Por ejemplo, según esto, subirán mas los alimentos, pero bajara el petroleo:
> 
> "Y oí una voz de en medio de los cuatro seres vivientes, que decía: «Dos libras de trigo por un denario y seis libras de cebada por un denario, pero no dañes el aceite ni el vino»"
> 
> (Huelga decir que voy de cachondeo...)



no no


yo siempre que compro warrants es lo primero que miro, el apocalipsis, te da unas señales de cuando entrar y cuando salirte que ya quisiera para si el análisis técnico



> Y dijeron los varones a Lot: ¿Tienes aquí alguno más? Yernos, y tus hijos y tus hijas, y todo lo que tienes en la ciudad, sácalo de este lugar:
> Porque vamos a destruir este lugar, por cuanto el clamor de ellos ha subido de punto delante de Jehová; por tanto Jehová nos ha enviado para destruirlo.
> Entonces salió Lot, y habló a sus yernos, los que habían de tomar sus hijas, y les dijo: Levantaos, salid de este lugar; porque Jehová va a destruir esta ciudad. Mas pareció a sus yernos como que se burlaba.
> Y al rayar el alba, los ángeles daban prisa a Lot, diciendo: Levántate, toma tu mujer, y tus dos hijas que se hallan aquí, porque no perezcas en el castigo de la ciudad.
> ...



el otro día releyendo el pasaje de sodoma y gomorra nos indica claramente que hay que comprar warrants puts, si lo lees atentamente lo ves claramente, la leche que se avecina

por eso he comprado warrants puts de 14000 con vencimiento para finales del año que viene, y no tengo que mirarlos porque si no me puede pasar como la mujer de lot


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jun 2008)

Miarando por ahi ...



> 24/7 Wall St.: Short Sellers Make Huge Bets US Financials Will Tumble As Citigroup (C) Sees More Write-Downs (LEH)(AIG)(WB)(WM)(ABK)(JPM)(GM)(F)(GE)(WMT)(MOT)(DAL)(EMC)(Q)
> 
> 
> Citigroup's (C) CFO says he see write-downs through the end of the year. The head of hedge fund Paulson & Co,says bank losses will hit $1.3 trillion. Write-downs at Lehman (LEH) and AIG (AIG) were much larger than were expected.
> ...


----------



## Starkiller (20 Jun 2008)

xDDDD

Por cierto, es mi imaginación, o parece que tiene un pequeño techo (*¡¡¡Que no suelo!!!*) en los 12.400???


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jun 2008)

Supongo que estan a la espera de la apertura de NYSE, como haya una caida fuerte el IBEX puede ir un 1% más en caida libre.


----------



## El_Presi (20 Jun 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Miarando por ahi ...



esta parece ser la noticia que dijo Ronald haber escuchado en bloomberg alemania y no supimos encontrar ninguno en la red


----------



## Parmenides (20 Jun 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> esta parece ser la noticia que dijo Ronald haber escuchado en bloomberg alemania y no supimos encontrar ninguno en la red



Jo qué ha pasado a eso de las doce y media una?????


----------



## aleph (20 Jun 2008)

Parmenides dijo:


> Jo qué ha pasado a eso de las doce y media una?????



Que se están acumulando malas noticias en USA de cara a la preapertura, a destacar ese rating sobre AMBAC y MBIA. Esto tiene toda la pinta de calma chicha antes de tormenta. 

Veremos....


----------



## Parmenides (20 Jun 2008)

aleph dijo:


> Que se están acumulando malas noticias en USA de cara a la preapertura, a destacar ese rating sobre AMBAC y MBIA. Esto tiene toda la pinta de calma chicha antes de tormenta.
> 
> Veremos....



Uf, pues ha abierto con -0.8..... no sé que va a pasar. Mirando el gráfico a 5 años del dow en yahoo aparece una figura (no sé mucho de at pero...) SHS mu' fea, y si rompe el 11.800 me da' que se va a la ful pero que rápido rápido y con é el resto de indices....


----------



## laura (20 Jun 2008)

Una pregunta, a los que conocéis la bolsa, ¿es buen momento para invertir en bolsa? y si es buen momento en que seria positivo invertir
Un saludo


----------



## TakaTaka (20 Jun 2008)

*Mi apuesta...empieza el declIBEX del 16:45 de hoy, el ibex bajara 300 puntos mas...*

Pues aqui la dejo...

A partir de las 16:45 el ibex bajara 300 puntos del valor que este a las 16:45...

:


----------



## Parmenides (20 Jun 2008)

laura dijo:


> Una pregunta, a los que conocéis la bolsa, ¿es buen momento para invertir en bolsa? y si es buen momento en que seria positivo invertir
> Un saludo



::::
10 caracteres


----------



## Starkiller (20 Jun 2008)

Porqué a las 16:45?


----------



## Parmenides (20 Jun 2008)

TakaTaka dijo:


> Pues aqui la dejo...
> 
> A partir de las 16:45 el ibex bajara 300 puntos del valor que este a las 16:45...
> 
> :



Wow! Y a qué valor estará a las 16:45?? y qué se publicará a las 16:44???
No es mejor meter esto en el hilo del ibex?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Jun 2008)

TakaTaka dijo:


> Pues aqui la dejo...
> 
> A partir de las 16:45 el ibex bajara 300 puntos del valor que este a las 16:45...
> 
> :



Qué gracioso, la venta de futuros comienza a las 16:45h...


----------



## aleph (20 Jun 2008)

laura dijo:


> Una pregunta, a los que conocéis la bolsa, ¿es buen momento para invertir en bolsa? y si es buen momento en que seria positivo invertir
> Un saludo



Si no eres profesional, mantente en liquidez.

Por cierto, ¿hoy tocaba vencimiento de futuros, no? genial, esto mejora por momentos.


----------



## Starkiller (20 Jun 2008)

laura dijo:


> Una pregunta, a los que conocéis la bolsa, ¿es buen momento para invertir en bolsa? y si es buen momento en que seria positivo invertir
> Un saludo



Es un momento cojonudo para invertir en bolsa. Me quitan las acciones de las manos, oiga...

Eso si, es momento para invertir en negativo. Que es, en esencia, lo que esta haciendo todo el mundo xD.

Ahora mismo creo que tiene mejor radio de Rentabilidad/Riesgo dejar un fajo de billetes en un banco del retiro que meterlo en bolsa. Pero alla cada uno xD.


----------



## Arte y Cultura (20 Jun 2008)

Es un tema estadístico, la última semana de Junio, suele ser una mala semana para las bolsas "all over the world".


----------



## laura (20 Jun 2008)

perdonar si a sido una prtegunta tonta, pero es que no conozco nada este mundo.


----------



## TakaTaka (20 Jun 2008)

*Cierto.......*



Arte y Cultura dijo:


> Es un tema estadístico, la última semana de Junio, suele ser una mala semana para las bolsas "all over the world".



Cierto........


----------



## Kujire (20 Jun 2008)

laura dijo:


> Una pregunta, a los que conocéis la bolsa, ¿es buen momento para invertir en bolsa? y si es buen momento en que seria positivo invertir
> Un saludo



Hola Laura,

ni se te ocurra de momento, a no ser que sepas muuuuucho pero que muuuuucho de cómo funciona el cotarro. Ya vendrán los buenos tiempos, imagína que es como cuando el cazador espera a su presa, debe tener mucha paciencia pero siempre estar con el arma preparada, pues ahora igual, ten paciencia, hay mucha gente que se va de la bolsa he intenta colocar "papel" a los otros (tu no quieres papel lo que quieres es pasta ¿verdad?), si estás atenta al foro sabrás cuándo es el momento de hacer mucho dinero sin riesgo, ahora no lo és.

un saludo


----------



## laura (20 Jun 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola Laura,
> 
> ni se te ocurra de momento, a no ser que sepas muuuuucho pero que muuuuucho de cómo funciona el cotarro. Ya vendrán los buenos tiempos, imagínaque es como cuando el cazador espera a su presa, debe tener paciencia pero siempre con el arma preparada, pues ahora igual ten paciencia, ahora hay mucha gente que se va de la bolsa he intenta colocar "papel" a los otros (tu no quieres papel lo que quieres es pasta ¿verdad?, si estás atenta al foro sabrás cuándo es el momento de hacer mucho dinero sin riesgo, ahora no lo és.
> 
> un saludo



Muchas gracias Kujire, estare atenta, es que no entiendo nada de bolsa pero es un mundo que me llama mucho la atención, me parece muy interesante, gracias saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2008)

la bolsa huele a espanto y pavor, -1,46%


----------



## nam (20 Jun 2008)

laura dijo:


> perdonar si a sido una prtegunta tonta, pero es que no conozco nada este mundo.



Si no conoces la bolsa ni se te ocurra invertir en ella. Y menos ahora.
Si te empiezo a decir que compres shorts, no vas a saber por donde empezar.
Primero investiga mas el tema y los terminos propios de los mercados de valores, segundo cuando estes mas enterada mete un poco de tu dinero (10% no estaria mal) y tercero si te gusta y ves que estas haciendolo bien mete un poco mas de tu dinero (30 o 40% o mas dependiendo de tu tolerancia al riesgo).


----------



## aleph (20 Jun 2008)

laura dijo:


> perdonar si a sido una prtegunta tonta, pero es que no conozco nada este mundo.



No existen las preguntas tontas, Laura. Si preguntas sobre algo que no conoces, es porque eres prudente.
Lo dicho, deja el dinero en el banco, que seguro que te ha costado ahorrarlo, y espero tiempos mejores, mientras vas aprendiendo sobre lo que ocurre.


----------



## Mk3 (20 Jun 2008)

:


El_Presi dijo:


> esta parece ser la noticia que dijo Ronald haber escuchado en bloomberg alemania y no supimos encontrar ninguno en la red



Joer, pues mira que si acierta el forero Allanaceros? con bajada del 7% el lunes, jur jur jur: Era Junio 23 no?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (20 Jun 2008)

aleph dijo:


> No existen las preguntas tontas, Laura. Si preguntas sobre algo que no conoces, es porque eres prudente.
> Lo dicho, deja el dinero en el banco, que seguro que te ha costado ahorrarlo, y espero tiempos mejores, mientras vas aprendiendo sobre lo que ocurre.



lo que quería decir con ese mensaje, te lo traduzco yo al castellano

no existen preguntas tontas sino tetas pequeñas


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (20 Jun 2008)

laura dijo:


> Muchas gracias Kujire, estare atenta, es que no entiendo nada de bolsa pero es un mundo que me llama mucho la atención, me parece muy interesante, gracias saludos



es buen momento si inveirtes a corto


es decir, si inviertes creyendo que la bolsa va a bajar


----------



## laura (20 Jun 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> es buen momento si inveirtes a corto
> 
> 
> es decir, si inviertes creyendo que la bolsa va a bajar



mmm... diosssss esto es un galimatias, ¿pero no es una contradición invertir si crees que va a bajar?


----------



## Kujire (20 Jun 2008)

laura dijo:


> Muchas gracias Kujire, estare atenta, es que no entiendo nada de bolsa pero es un mundo que me llama mucho la atención, me parece muy interesante, gracias saludos



de nada Laura, ya sabes que con respecto a la bolsa somos como cáscaras de nuez en el mar, insignificantes para provocar cambios con nuestras acciones, pero hay gente que incluso puede provocar olas porque mueven muchísimo dinero, y lo que tenemos que buscar es esa ola para subirnos en ella y surfear tanto como podamos. De momento la ola que hay que para los expertos y aún así muchos acabarán en las rocas...

Por cierto, Peter acertó lo del lunes Negro... tendremos otro Lunes azuloscurocasinegro???


----------



## pedrot (20 Jun 2008)

"Sell in may and go away" 


el que esté a estas alturas metido en bolsa que se santigue.



aunque con la bolsa nunca se sabe.


----------



## BurbujistaPamplonika (20 Jun 2008)

y la semana que viene la bajada será bestiál (por debajo de los 11.000 puntos)


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (20 Jun 2008)

laura dijo:


> mmm... diosssss esto es un galimatias, ¿pero no es una contradición invertir si crees que va a bajar?



no hay gente que invierte en bolsa creyendo que va a subir, por ejemplo yo compro acciones de telefonica porque pienso que van a subir, son los llamados los toros (o bulls)


luego hay un mercado "paralelo" de derivados, que hacen contratos sobre un activo, por ejemplo telefonica.

entonces hay un banco que empieza a hacer contratos sobre el activo de telefonica, y hace contratos (o derivados) para la gente que piensa que va a subir (toros) o para la gente que piensa que va a bajar (osos)


Y dentro de ese mercado de derivados se empieza a negociar en las dos direcciones, cuando el activo (telefonica) sube, pues los toros contentos, y los osos jodidos

cuando telefonica baja viceversa.

hay muchos productos financieros de este tipo (derivados) warrants, que es el lo que invierto yo, futuros, mini futuros, etc etc, sobre toda clase de activos (petroleo, oro Harina trigo...) por ejemplo la subida del precio de los alimentos se debe a cosas de este tipo


pero eso ya es una larga historia


y no me tomes por un experto que no tengo ni idea


----------



## TakaTaka (20 Jun 2008)

pedrot dijo:


> "Sell in may and go away"
> 
> 
> el que esté a estas alturas metido en bolsa que se santigue.
> ...



De hecho...ahora deberia de pegar un subidon el IBEX hasta las 16:45 para desplomarse del todo a esa hora...raro que no este sucediendo ya...


----------



## Parmenides (20 Jun 2008)

TakaTaka dijo:


> De hecho...ahora deberia de pegar un subidon el IBEX hasta las 16:45 para desplomarse del todo a esa hora...raro que no este sucediendo ya...



Ostia el Dow!!!! -1.53 16:12h

y ostia el IBex - 2.16 16:13


----------



## Kujire (20 Jun 2008)

laura dijo:


> mmm... diosssss esto es un galimatias, ¿pero no es una contradición invertir si crees que va a bajar?



Se refiere a utilizar Derivados como son los Futuros/Opciones, por cierto hoy se liquidan.

Le puedes echar un ojo en Meff

que es el mercado de derivados de Ejpaña, y lo más sencillo para empezar es apostar al índice IBEX si sube o baja. De hecho futuros sobre el Ibex, mini-ibex con muy poco dinero pueds empezar, aunque con mucha cautela.


----------



## laura (20 Jun 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> no hay gente que invierte en bolsa creyendo que va a subir, por ejemplo yo compro acciones de telefonica porque pienso que van a subir, son los llamados los toros (o bulls)
> 
> 
> luego hay un mercado "paralelo" de derivados, que hacen contratos sobre un activo, por ejemplo telefonica.
> ...



uuuuf... pues algo de idea tienes por que yo te juro que te he tenido que leer tres veces para enterarme de lo que me estabas contando jejeje...
otra pregunta si yo quisiera invertir no ahora en otro momento, que tengo que hacer, ¿hay empresas que te lo hacen o lo haceis vosotros?


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jun 2008)

Laura, de principio sigue alguna web que hace comentarios sobre el mercado.

Lo que seguimos aqui muchos, no la unica, y que para profesionales se queda corta, es Anlisis de Crpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets, la seccion "todos los comentarios de carpatos", al principio ntenderas poco o nada, pero al cabo de 3 a 6 meses sabras quiza mucho más que algunos que se llamen expertos, sobre todo si lo complementas con lecturas sobre lo que lees y no entiendes.

Es una web dedicada futuros a corto, pero sirve perfectamente ya que te explica como reacionan las bolsas a noticias y datos y es bastante amena.

Cuando ya sepas algo más, haz una prueba en vacio, quiero decir apuesta por unos valores gastandote unos 10.000€ y mira como va cambiando la cotización y lo que ganas y dejas de ganar, piensa que aunque te parezca que esta simulación sirve, la realidad es mucho más cruel.

Te lo digo yo que no pienso entrar en bolsa porque creo que no se bastante , aunque tampoco me interesa invertir ahi.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jun 2008)

Por cierto segundo tronpazo del IBEX


----------



## laura (20 Jun 2008)

gracias a todos por la información, voy a intentar aprender antes de cometer ninguna locura, no tengo mucho dinero, pero en un futuro, no me importaria intentarlo, os seguiré vuestros comentarios en este post.
saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (20 Jun 2008)

laura dijo:


> uuuuf... pues algo de idea tienes por que yo te juro que te he tenido que leer tres veces para enterarme de lo que me estabas contando jejeje...
> otra pregunta si yo quisiera invertir no ahora en otro momento, que tengo que hacer, ¿hay empresas que te lo hacen o lo haceis vosotros?



hay empresas que se dedican a invertir pero cantidades muy grandes de dinero, como pueden ser las partes de lso bancos llamadas banca privada, yo no me fio


puedes ir al banco y preguntar al "ejjjperto" de allí en que se puede invertir en ese momento, estilo Terrra

también puedes preguntar a la vecina en que ha invertido su hijo que trabaja en el banco


O lo puedes hacer tú mismo


Pero aquí no invertimos el dinero de los demas


Para empezar a invertir en bolsa tienes que crearte una cuenta de valores, parecida a una cuenta ahorro vivienda, y con ellas podras operar y comprar acciones y derivados

Yo la tengo en renta 4


luego coger 300 euros ( yo empecé con 700 euros) y elegir un valor que creas que va a ir bien o va a ir mal, analizar porque va a ir bien o va a ir mal, e invertir los 300 euros en el (cuidado con las comisiones sobre todo de los derivados que son muy altas)

yo mi primera inversión de jazztel (los 700 euros) saque unas ganancias negativas (como diría zapatero) de -350 euros


----------



## ronald29780 (20 Jun 2008)

Parece que Bloomberg llevaba razón con el batacazo.:

Por cierto: ¿Como vamos?


----------



## Portador del Caos (20 Jun 2008)

Segun Carpatos, puede haber fiesta dentro de unos minutos:



> Ibex
> 
> Los demás bajan mucho más, seguramente porque le aguantan por el vencimiento, cuidado a las cinco menos cuarto si los demás siguen bajando tanto



De momento, -1,77%


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jun 2008)

Esperando el batacazo de las 16:45 vencimiento futuros ibex., por ahora -1.88, 12.347


----------



## aleph (20 Jun 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> lo que quería decir con ese mensaje, te lo traduzco yo al castellano
> 
> no existen preguntas tontas sino tetas pequeñas



O bien, no existen preguntas tontas,sino respuestas improcedentes 

Gracias por los servicios de traduccíón.


----------



## nam (20 Jun 2008)

pedrot dijo:


> "Sell in may and go away"
> 
> 
> el que esté a estas alturas metido en bolsa que se santigue.
> ...



Depende de como estes metido en bolsa :
Los que se metieron en shorts en enero (por ejemplo apostando contra el DJIA) tienen que estar la mar de contentos...sobre todo si compraron con vencimiento en Junio 
Y todavia hay valores que estan subiendo desde principios de anyo.


----------



## Portador del Caos (20 Jun 2008)

jejjeej.... me acabo de dar cuenta que parezco un gilipollas refrescando constantemente el grafico del ibex35...


----------



## TakaTaka (20 Jun 2008)

Parmenides dijo:


> Ostia el Dow!!!! -1.53 16:12h
> 
> y ostia el IBex - 2.16 16:13



Ok my friends comienza el baile...prometo no hacer mas previsiones si fallo...

Actualmente

12.361,20 -1,78 
16:44:59


----------



## Brodon_borrado (20 Jun 2008)

laura dijo:


> perdonar si a sido una prtegunta tonta, pero es que no conozco nada este mundo.



No he leído un post más sensato en mucho tiempo.
La primera y gran sabiduría es reconocer la ignorancia propia.

Pasado un tiempo en este mundo, tendrás la sensación de que sabes, y sin embargo no sabrás más de lo que sabes ahora.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (20 Jun 2008)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> jejjeej.... me acabo de dar cuenta que parezco un gilipollas refrescando constantemente el grafico del ibex35...



!Hablemos con propiedad!! El término técnico es "to F5"... Propongo inaugurar la palabra... "efecinquear!!!!!" 
Bromas aparte, es lo que comento yo en el curro..
Joder, el Nasdaq y el Eurostoxx perdiendo más del 2%... :
Los de cotizalia ya pasan de poner "noticia urgente": llevan toda la semana poniendo "la bolsa sube", y a la hora o así gira en negativo y el artículo a la mierda...


----------



## nam (20 Jun 2008)

TakaTaka dijo:


> Ok my friends comienza el baile...prometo no hacer mas previsiones si fallo...
> 
> Actualmente
> 
> ...



Pues has apostado con riesgo!
300 puntos son muchos, aunque ya llevan 200 de bajada. Lo malo es que cualquier tonto de la Reserva o el Secretario del Tesoro le da por decir cuatro chorradas y el DJ se dispara para arriba otra vez....(claro que lo mismo pillaria a las europeas cerradas).


----------



## javso (20 Jun 2008)

TakaTaka dijo:


> Ok my friends comienza el baile...prometo no hacer mas previsiones si fallo...
> 
> Actualmente
> 
> ...



A las 17:00 : 12.357,80 - 227,20 (1,81%) 

De momento estás lejos de ganar tu apuesta. Te queda media hora.


----------



## quimu (20 Jun 2008)

Dificil va a ser que pierda los 300 puntos. Es más probable que recupere esos 300 puntos entre hoy y el lunes.

Saludos


----------



## nam (20 Jun 2008)

quimu dijo:


> Dificil va a ser que pierda los 300 puntos. Es más probable que recupere esos 300 puntos entre hoy y el lunes.
> 
> Saludos



::...por favor, comparta su teoria...lo mismo el resto nos estamos perdiendo algo.


----------



## Mocito Feliz (20 Jun 2008)

TakaTaka eres el guru de las bolsas !!


----------



## nam (20 Jun 2008)

nam dijo:


> Pues has apostado con riesgo!
> 300 puntos son muchos, aunque ya llevan 200 de bajada. Lo malo es que cualquier tonto de la Reserva o el Secretario del Tesoro le da por decir cuatro chorradas y el DJ se dispara para arriba otra vez....(claro que lo mismo pillaria a las europeas cerradas).



Y me cito para decir:



> SEGÚN EL FMI
> La ralentización de EEUU es menos fuerte de lo previsto



La ralentización de EEUU es menos fuerte de lo previsto | elmundo.es

Y la bolsa para arriba...si ejque...algunas veces son de lo mas previsibles.
Que la realidad no te arruine un buen dia de bolsa...:


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (20 Jun 2008)

aleph dijo:


> O bien, no existen preguntas tontas,sino respuestas improcedentes
> 
> Gracias por los servicios de traduccíón.



no no 

en el mundo real es como tu dices


en este foro se aplica lo de las tetas

mira todas las respuestas que ha tenido la chica


llega uno que se llame Mario, pone un hilo pidiendo ayuda porque se ha fundido los ahorros de toda su familia en acciones de astroc, y que sus hijos van a pasar hambre y aquí nadie mueve un musculo, yo entre ellos


----------



## El_Presi (20 Jun 2008)

has perdido el honor de tener un hilo de vaticinio de la bolsa dedicado, te lo fusiono con el del IBEX


----------



## Kaiku (20 Jun 2008)

El dow está cayendo -1.82. Veremos como empezamos la semana por aquí con esa caída.


----------



## Z.Zar (20 Jun 2008)




----------



## El_Presi (20 Jun 2008)

Z.Zar dijo:


>



que crack


----------



## Geld (20 Jun 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> que crack



¿Crack?, está la cosa para estas sutilezas


----------



## kabi_rules (22 Jun 2008)

TakaTaka dijo:


> Pues aqui la dejo...
> 
> A partir de las 16:45 el ibex bajara 300 puntos del valor que este a las 16:45...





TakaTaka dijo:


> Ok my friends comienza el baile...prometo no hacer mas previsiones si fallo...
> 
> Actualmente
> 
> ...



12.412,50 -172,50 -1,37 22/06 17:38

TakaTaka, no más previsiones.


----------



## Paisaje (24 Jun 2008)

Bueno, parece que hoy la cosa va como ayer... - 43,70 (0,35%)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Jun 2008)

¿Probaremos hoy el soporte de los 12.000 puntos? ¿en San Juan?¿Antes de una semi-final de Eurocopa?...

IBEX 35 -1,09% 12.267puntos 

Saludos...


----------



## dillei (24 Jun 2008)

1,25 ya... es acojonante


----------



## Rocket (24 Jun 2008)

Esta semana perdemos los 12.000 fijo... y despues... quien sabe... :


----------



## dillei (24 Jun 2008)

el que decia lo del 23 de Junio puede que no se haya equivocado demasiado.

Cualquier dia tenemos una debacle del 5% o asi


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Jun 2008)

EL IBEX35 CAE CON FUERZA Y ROMPE LOS MÍNIMOS DE ENERO...

elEconomista.es - Líder de audiencia en información económica y bursátil - elEconomista.es

El Ibex 35 sigue sufriendo caídas y hoy ha perforado el mínimo anual que marcó al cierre el pasado 23 de enero, de 12.254,6 puntos. En concreto, ahora mismo el selectivo retrocede un 1,49%, hasta los 12.219,8 puntos. El mínimo intradiario del selectivo es del 22 de enero, cuando el Ibex 35 tocó los 11.937,2 puntos.

Saludos... cuando se actualice la noticia la pego...

Está en caida libre!!!! IBEX 35 -1,48%


----------



## dillei (24 Jun 2008)

La noticia ya está anticuada -1,75% :


----------



## Rocket (24 Jun 2008)

*confirmado: Martes Negro!!!
-1,75%!!!*


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Jun 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> *confirmado: Martes Negro!!!
> -1,75%!!!*



JODER SI HOY ES SAN JUAN!!!!! LA GENTE ESTÁ EN LA PLAYA!!!!! :

De la web de Cárpatos...

*Se dirige hacia una cita ineludible desde que perdió el 12.500, es decir los 12.000. Muy difícil será que no lo veamos acercarse. Lo normal es que no pase el soporte a la primera eso es muy difícil, ahí puede haber rebote fulgurante o al menos mucha lucha. Las reglas siguen siendo claras, el Ibex es totalmente bajista, resistencia en 12.500, super soporte en 12.000. Perder el 12.000 que estará repito difícil a la primera abre la Caja de Pandora.*

EDITO: Se ha tomado un respiro y vuelve a la carga, *-1,82%*


----------



## dillei (24 Jun 2008)

EL ibex ya pierde un *20%* en lo que va de año. no está mal


----------



## cachuli (24 Jun 2008)

Soporte en 12.000 como los pierda, risas habremus.


----------



## DeCafeina (24 Jun 2008)

Parece que de momento se sostiene en torno los 12.200. A ver lo que le dura...

Mientras tanto el eurostoxx también se da una buena leche perdiendo los 3.400 (3.390,63 -1,07%)

Edito: Un suspiro, eso es lo que le ha durado. Ha sido escribir esto y el Ibex se va a 12.147,30 (-2.06%)


----------



## dillei (24 Jun 2008)

ya cae más de un 2% esto pinta niger niger


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (24 Jun 2008)

¡¡¡Agarraos las kalandrakas!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Jun 2008)

Ibex35 -2,14% 12.138puntos!!!


----------



## Syndark (24 Jun 2008)

Diossss.... tenia razon el forero que exponia la metafora de el culo pepitil y el yuri y el ibex turnandose para darle


----------



## pobracara (24 Jun 2008)

Una imagen:


----------



## poderoso (24 Jun 2008)

cuesta abajo sin frenos,solbes cada dia tiene peor cara y de zapatero ni hablar.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (24 Jun 2008)

cachuli dijo:


> Soporte en 12.000 como los pierda, risas habremus.



.
UNA vez reconocida la "situación especial de túnel corto con especiales dificultades" ya no hay motivo para sostener artificialmente el índice.

A ver si va a ser verdad que nos vamos a los 8.000 ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Jun 2008)

flipo con tele 5!!!


----------



## Syndark (24 Jun 2008)

A ver lo que tarda en salir el video de la conferencia de ayer con zp diciendo algo como :

-Vale, la economia va mal, pero por suerte nuestra bolsa esta entre las primeras del mundo y esperamos que llegue a los 16.000 puntos antes de septiembre 


(es la unica explicacion a semejante bajonazo xD)


----------



## Kasandra (24 Jun 2008)

pobracara dijo:


> Una imagen:



¿Este gráfico es solo del día de hoy? Pues si es así... ::


----------



## Syndark (24 Jun 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> flipo con tele 5!!!



Y eso?? Ilustranos para los pobres currantes sin tele!


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (24 Jun 2008)

Syndark dijo:


> A ver lo que tarda en salir el video de la conferencia de ayer con zp diciendo algo como :
> 
> -Vale, la economia va mal, pero por suerte nuestra bolsa esta entre las primeras del mundo y esperamos que llegue a los 16.000 puntos antes de septiembre
> 
> ...



a mi se me ocurre otra:....*IK13*


----------



## Rocket (24 Jun 2008)

Syndark dijo:


> A ver lo que tarda en salir el video de la conferencia de ayer con zp diciendo algo como :
> 
> -Vale, la economia va mal, pero por suerte nuestra bolsa esta entre las primeras del mundo y esperamos que llegue a los 16.000 puntos antes de septiembre
> 
> ...



Siempre lo he dicho... la droja es mu mala, y aunque no lo parezca, deja unas secuelas terribles... :


----------



## Ziberan (24 Jun 2008)

No importa nada lo que pueda bajar el IBEX-35, sólo los "fired" sufrirán las consecuencias.

EN un foro tan interesante como este, veo demasiado Nostradamus, y lo que es peor, demasiado resentimiento por parte de muchos yoyalosabía. El daño que unos cuantos hicieron con el consentimiento de todos, también nos afectará a todos, pepitos o no.


----------



## BOFH (24 Jun 2008)

Ziberan dijo:


> No importa nada lo que pueda bajar el IBEX-35, sólo los "fired" sufrirán las consecuencias.
> 
> EN un foro tan interesante como este, veo demasiado Nostradamus, y lo que es peor, demasiado resentimiento por parte de muchos yoyalosabía. El daño que unos cuantos hicieron con el consentimiento de todos, también nos afectará a todos, pepitos o no.










Hay que disfrutar del espectaculo...


----------



## DeCafeina (24 Jun 2008)

*Da miedo*

Cárpatos apunta lo siguiente como uno de los factores que puede estar favoreciendo las bajadas:

"- El rumor que ha corrido durante la mañana en el sentido de que Israel podría estar atacando o a punto de atacar instalaciones nucleares de Irán. El gobierno de Irán ha desmentido el rumor, pero entre los operadores está cundiendo el miedo de que esto termine por suceder. Desde luego es algo que no se puede descartar. "

La que se podría liar. Miedo da pensarlo, y no solo por las bolsas.


----------



## demiOtser (24 Jun 2008)

Agarraoslaskalandrakas dijo:


> a mi se me ocurre otra:....*IK13*



Je, je, je. Muy bueno. Y así debería ser. 

Pero, no te olvides que es de patriotas buscar causas exógenas.

Algo así (de la web de Cárpatos, hace un rato):

* Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets



> 12:06:54 h Situación intradía. Actualizado a las 12h10
> 
> Las bolsas europeas se mueven claramente a la baja reforzando la tendencia bajista dominante que es lo único que debe contar. No hay que ponerse contra ella.
> 
> ...



Saludos,
dO.

Ps: Excelente informe, y como siempre gran trabajo. Enhorabuena.


----------



## dillei (24 Jun 2008)

DeCafeina dijo:


> "- El rumor que ha corrido durante la mañana en el sentido de que Israel podría estar atacando o a punto de atacar instalaciones nucleares de Irán. El gobierno de Irán ha desmentido el rumor, pero entre los operadores está cundiendo el miedo de que esto termine por suceder. Desde luego es algo que no se puede descartar. "



Lo que faltaba, como se confirme la noticia... abrochénse los cinturones


----------



## demiOtser (24 Jun 2008)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Cárpatos apunta lo siguiente como uno de los factores que puede estar favoreciendo las bajadas:
> 
> "- El rumor que ha corrido durante la mañana en el sentido de que Israel podría estar atacando o a punto de atacar instalaciones nucleares de Irán. El gobierno de Irán ha desmentido el rumor, pero entre los operadores está cundiendo el miedo de que esto termine por suceder. Desde luego es algo que no se puede descartar. "
> 
> La que se podría liar. Miedo da pensarlo, y no solo por las bolsas.



Uf, te me has adelantado. Bueno, he sido yo que he llegado tarde. 

Disculpas a todos por repetir la información.

dO.


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Jun 2008)

que no hay que ser GURUS. simplemente analizar tecnicamente la cosa...


y escuchar lo que dice la gente: OLVIDARSE DE LA BOLSA HASTA 2009 o mas allá!!!!

esto ultimo queda entendido o no?


----------



## farruko (24 Jun 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> OLVIDARSE DE LA BOLSA HASTA 2009 o mas allá!!!!



Hombre , hay más cosas en "bolsa" que comprar acciones , está el mercado
de renta fija , bonos , commodities , petroleo, aparte de los derivados (
futuros , opciones ,etfs bear , cfds, warrants)que 
tambien permiten apostar por bajadas.
Todo vale
Saludos


----------



## spedd (24 Jun 2008)

Syndark dijo:


> Y eso?? Ilustranos para los pobres currantes sin tele!



No es por la tele, es por lo que esta cayendo en bolsa


----------



## Starkiller (24 Jun 2008)

spedd dijo:


> No es por la tele, es por lo que esta cayendo en bolsa



El viernes la sacaron un rato de cotización, por el desplome. Vocento esta vendiendo su parte de Telecinco, pero por lo demás, no se porque cae tan a plomo.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jun 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> que no hay que ser GURUS. simplemente analizar tecnicamente la cosa...
> 
> 
> y escuchar lo que dice la gente: OLVIDARSE DE LA BOLSA HASTA 2009 o mas allá!!!!
> ...



por técnico y viendo el canal bajista que está formando no tiene muy buena pinta


burney sacó una gráfica como hace cosa de un mes, que es con la que me quedo yo


----------



## Carnivale (24 Jun 2008)

Hoy está animado;

-1.62%


12.197,00


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Jun 2008)

Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones

venga, solo 10 valores suben en TODA la bolsa en el ultimo año!!!


cierra casi en el filo.... si USA y Nikkei se portan mal.... mañana puede caer justo al filo de los 11.850 y de ahi repito...... el infierno para inversores y bancos


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones
> 
> venga, solo 10 valores suben en TODA la bolsa en el ultimo año!!!
> 
> ...



¿Algún pardillo tiene aún dinero en bolsa...? : : 


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Jun 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Algún pardillo tiene aún dinero en bolsa...? : :
> 
> 
> Saludos



muchos entran y salen para ganar 1 euro por accion.... es decir particulares aburridos que ganan 300 euros al mes... si va bien...

yo TENGO, lo digo, vino riojano, pero poco poco dinero...


----------



## Marai (24 Jun 2008)

Mínimos del año. Y probablemente un comportamiento diferencialmente peor que el de otras bolsas europeas. Indicio de que pintan bastos. Eso sí, probablemente nos superan las estruendosas caídas de la bolsa China.


----------



## Big Bang (24 Jun 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Algún pardillo tiene aún dinero en bolsa...?



Mira tú que coincidencias , con la situación de la bolsa actual ayer recibí este OFERTÓN!!!



¿Compro acciones ahora?


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Jun 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> muchos entran y salen para ganar 1 euro por accion.... es decir particulares aburridos que ganan 300 euros al mes... si va bien...
> 
> yo TENGO, lo digo, vino riojano, pero poco poco dinero...



espero un minirebote de gatopanazarriba... y me quedo mas corto con ambas... son de las que mejor se comportan y ahora que empeizan las fusiones cerveceras, pronto llegaran al vinacho....



espero, y si no que las quiebren y paguen sus deudas en vino reserva del 2005


----------



## CHARLIE (25 Jun 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Algún pardillo tiene aún dinero en bolsa...? : :
> 
> 
> Saludos





Hoy, alguien le "insufla" botox al cadáver.................por ahora. Veremos que pasa durante el día. Pero cada vez se ve más claro que esto es una tomadura de pelo grande donde las haya. Se "emperran" en separar la economía "virtual" de la real y tarde o temprano (será más temprano que tarde), la realidad acaba imponiéndose.

La correción de nuestro selectivo (que está también hipermegainflado, va a ser de las de órdago a no tardar.

Saludos.-


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (25 Jun 2008)

¿estamos ante otro caso de _rebote del gato muerto_?


----------



## ronald29780 (25 Jun 2008)

Y, para que no nos llamen cenizos, ahora (-15 min.) el Ibex sube un 0,87%.


----------



## txen_txo (25 Jun 2008)

Hay fiesta en el IBEX




> España: el déficit comercial creció un 16,3% en los cuatro primeros meses del año
> 
> La balanza comercial española registró un déficit de 34.876,6 millones de euros de enero abril, lo que supone un incremento del 16,3%, según ha informado el Ministerio de Industria, Comercio y Turismo. Este resultado es consecuencia de un aumento del 9,9% de las exportaciones, hasta los 65.395,1 millones de euros, mientras que las importaciones sumaron 100.271,7 millones de euros, lo que representa un incremento del 12%, registrado en todos los sectores de actividad. El mayor dinamismo ha correspondido a los productos energéticos (19,3% del total), con un aumento del 59,5%. Por último, la tasa de cobertura (proporción de importaciones que se puede pagar con los ingresos de las exportaciones) se ha situado en el 63,9%, porcentaje inferior en tres puntos a la tasa registrada en el mismo periodo de un año antes.



Edito: no es que tenga que ver con la noticia pero me ha chocado


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Jun 2008)

acabo de deshacerme de casi todo de mi vino (BDL), jeje, y parece que he hecho bien pq de ahi no sube.... a ver las otras si despuntan un poco...


----------



## pobracara (25 Jun 2008)

Menuda leche el Dow en media horita:


----------



## nam (25 Jun 2008)

pobracara dijo:


> Menuda leche el Dow en media horita:



Lo normal, viven en los mundos de yupi pensando que la Fed iba a bajar los tipos....angelitos! bastante hace que no los sube!:


----------



## EL CORRAL DE LA PACHECA (26 Jun 2008)

*Upppppsss*

Ibex 35 12.274,70 -1,38% (09:39)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Jun 2008)

Sigue la fiesta de la tercera sub-onda de la onda A. Queda bajada para rato, calculo hasta 11.000 -11.500 el fin de esta sub-onda, ya se verá...

Ahora mismito -1,95% 12.200 puntos... :


----------



## dillei (26 Jun 2008)

imparable la caida... la bolsa se anticipa a la situación económica


----------



## Starkiller (26 Jun 2008)

dillei dijo:


> imparable la caida... la bolsa se anticipa a la situación económica



Tanto como imparable... durante toda esta semana el 12.200 esta siendo infranqueable. 

Ya veremos si hoy se pasa o no.


----------



## Paisaje (26 Jun 2008)

Vaya talegazo, ¿no?
Pufffff...




233,00 (1,87%)


----------



## adso de melk (26 Jun 2008)

a esperar a USA, pero la traca de verdad será después del verano, como el calor apriete se van a gastar miles de litros de petroleo que no hay. Con las reservas a tomar por culo en septiembre, la inflación disparada, y la quiebra de algún banco en Europa, ya veras los analistos de la bolsa.

La verdad es que me apetece ver a algún gilipollas de las ondas y de las gráficas saltar desde su zulo en el 4º sin ascensor. Paciencia, la hora se insinua pero todavia no ha llegado.


----------



## lobomalo (26 Jun 2008)

el ibex depende de la apertura de hoy de W.S. que lleva unos dias un poco atontao... y de que se logren soportes como los 12500 antes del fin de semana o del cierre del mes... si no es asin... habra que encomendarse a luis aragones...  .... pero vamos entre lo poco que entiendo yo de esto y la tendencia gallega-suicida que tiene nuestro mercado de valores... lo mismo te digo una cosa que te digo la otra, y si no todo lo contrario.


----------



## David_ (26 Jun 2008)

*El 12.000 caerá pronto.*

Yo creo que la bolsa (como todo el país) está tomando conciencia de la verdadera magnitud de esta crisis. Las mentiras se derrumban día a día se oficializa y eso quiere decir malos resultados para las empresas por grandes que sean en los próximos años. Lo dicho "El 12.000 caerá pronto. "


----------



## dillei (26 Jun 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Tanto como imparable... durante toda esta semana el 12.200 esta siendo infranqueable.
> 
> Ya veremos si hoy se pasa o no.




IMPARABLE: 12150 puntos


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Jun 2008)

Creo que el S&P500 batira records de incrementos negativos hoy, como salga algun dato macro peor de lo esperado sera la excusa.

Nota; es una opinión no una predicción 

Mientras el IBEX parace que se encamina a los 12000 pelados, 12.155,70 en estos momentos y bajando.


----------



## farruko (26 Jun 2008)

Jueves Negro


----------



## Räikkonen (26 Jun 2008)

> Creo que el S&P500 batira records de *incrementos negativos* hoy, como9 salga algun dato macro peor de lo esperado sera la excusa.



Serias un politico cojonudo...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (26 Jun 2008)

bueno chicos, quereis dejar de vender


que como bromita ya está bien


----------



## autoctono (26 Jun 2008)

IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
12.140,50 -2,46% -305,60 13:47:55


----------



## dillei (26 Jun 2008)

farruko dijo:


> Jueves Negro



Yo diria Junio negro


----------



## urisamir (26 Jun 2008)

autoctono dijo:


> IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
> 12.140,50 -2,46% -305,60 13:47:55



A partir del -3% se considera crack, no? lo digo para ir llamando a Matías para que abra su Terrorvisión con muchos muertos ...


----------



## CHARLIE (26 Jun 2008)

David_ dijo:


> Yo creo que la bolsa (como todo el país) está tomando conciencia de la verdadera magnitud de esta crisis. Las mentiras se derrumban día a día se oficializa y eso quiere decir malos resultados para las empresas por grandes que sean en los próximos años. Lo dicho "El 12.000 caerá pronto. "




O.K. Creo que has dado en el clavo. Toda esta gilipollez de que el dinero "virtual" puede ignorar al dinero "real", es una majadería que terminará por derrumbarse.
Y la realidad (cosa que mucha gente aún no percibe) es (y lo será más), sencillamente estremecedora.

Un cordial saludo.-


----------



## dillei (26 Jun 2008)

"No es preocupante"

"Iros de vacaciones"

:


----------



## Amon_Ra (26 Jun 2008)

Adios soportes queridos adios soportes del del alma,solo pido que en tu marcha sea suave mi caida.
Cotizaciones. Índices y valores bursátiles. Mercados. Expansión.com.

Que veranito les espera botijo y abanico a la sombra.

De regalo esto por si esperaban poder ponerle la copita de cazalla al botijo.

El euribor alcanza máximos y encarece un 9% las hipotecas

El euribor alcanza máximos y encarece un 9% las hipotecas - Expansión.com


----------



## CHARLIE (26 Jun 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Yo diria Junio negro





En otro orden de cosas, si se confirma lo que he oído de gente más o menos "colocada" sobre el enorme incremento del paro y regulación de empleo que se ha estado dando durante este mes de Junio, la cosa puede ser verdaderamente NEGRA.


----------



## dillei (26 Jun 2008)

Encima el popular a 9,12€, si pierde los 9, creo que se le ejecutan los créditos al ladrillero de alicante y se iria al carajo :


----------



## Amon_Ra (26 Jun 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Encima el popular a 9,12€, si pierde los 9, creo que se le ejecutan los créditos al ladrillero de alicante y se iria al carajo :



Decias del popular como NY abra a la baja esta tarde al ritmo que va esta en el corredor.

Cotizaciones. Índices y valores bursátiles. Mercados. Expansión.com.


----------



## Nazgulillo (26 Jun 2008)

> % Año Valor
> -20,00%



Justo y clavado.

Y todavía quedan unas horitas. A mi me parece un crack enmascarado, ha sonado la alarma de incendios y los inversores se dirigen a la salida desde comienzos de año sin pisotearse (aún).


----------



## Paisaje (26 Jun 2008)

Campofrío no lo permitirá


----------



## Paisaje (26 Jun 2008)

Atención, que va en picadoooooooo




328,90 (2,64%)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Jun 2008)

Joder, esto se hunde

IBEX35 -2,63% 12.118PUNTOS :


----------



## vil. (26 Jun 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Yo diria Junio negro



Tú lo has dicho

Yuri pa rriba
Camioneros en folga
Marineros en folga.
Agricultores en folga.
Bolsa pa bajo.
Paro no hay como cocinarlo.
Automoviles en caida.

Pero... LA SELECCION EN LA FINAL, FORZA ESPAÑA y después Julio

Vacaciones de verano la la la....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Jun 2008)

vil. dijo:


> Tú lo has dicho
> 
> Yuri pa rriba
> Camioneros en folga
> ...



Joder ya estamos en la final!!!!!! Y yo que pensaba que hoy jugabamos contra Rusia!!!!!

Atónito me hallo...


----------



## vil. (26 Jun 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Joder ya estamos en la final!!!!!! Y yo que pensaba que hoy jugabamos contra Rusia!!!!!
> 
> Atónito me hallo...



Con Luis Aragonés todo pa rriba nada pa bajo.


----------



## Paisaje (26 Jun 2008)

NOTICIAS FRESCAS, oigaaaaaa






Fuente


----------



## Ziberan (26 Jun 2008)

Es un mal para todos, pero... ¡que les den! -2.41  a joderse todo el mundo.


----------



## rem777 (26 Jun 2008)

A principios de año, algunos expertos (no recuerdo sus nombres) recomendaban no entrar en bolsa hasta que el IBEX bajara de los 11.000 puntos. No iban mal encaminados... aún queda caída.


----------



## chameleon (26 Jun 2008)

rem777 dijo:


> A principios de año, algunos expertos (no recuerdo sus nombres) recomendaban no entrar en bolsa hasta que el IBEX bajara a los 11.000 puntos. No iban mal encaminados... aún queda caída.



pffff unos por otros
hace un apr de semanas uno en intereconomía comentaba que "el ibex está empezando una senda alcista". son entretenidas sus explicaciones de lo que ha pasado, pero sus análisis del futuro son igual de acertados que los de cualquiera. por algo lo llaman "jugar a la bolsa".

por cierto *-2,54,* a punto de perder los 12100


----------



## Starkiller (26 Jun 2008)

Va a por los 12.100... antes de abrir Wall Street.

Lo mismo hoy si que empieza el pánico...

PS: Y el Euro ha metido un subidón... esta ahora a 1,575...


----------



## Paisaje (26 Jun 2008)

Y colonial, fatal, ¿no? Debe estar a punto de que la echen... 

INM.COLONIAL	0,53	-8,62


----------



## Tuttle (26 Jun 2008)

Me encanta que las previsiones salgan bien


----------



## Rocket (26 Jun 2008)

Jo, me acuerdo cuando las acciones de colonial llegaron a ser uneuristas... ahora son medioeuristas...


----------



## klenow (26 Jun 2008)

Creo que fue ayer cuando escuché a un analista en intereconomía decir que este es un mal momento para estar fuera, que hay que entrar o, si estás dentro, mantener. 
Pero es normal... si yo manejara un fonde con 1000 M de euros, también quisiera que millones de pequeños inversores sin formación alguna metieran unos pocos miles de euros siguiendo mis análisis: compro, digo que hay que comprar, todos compran y gano en la subida. Vendo, recogo beneficios, me quedo corto y digo que es mejor desprenderse, el valor cae, y cuando ha caido lo suficiente compro, me quedo a cero, vuelvo a ganar... y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## Paisaje (26 Jun 2008)

El DOW está a punto de caramelo.
(Yo prefiero ésto que el jurgol  )


----------



## Starkiller (26 Jun 2008)

Parece que la apertura de WS ha parado en seco el pequeño rebote sobre los 12.100 que estaba teniendo el IBEX. 

Para mi que de esta rompe los 12.100


----------



## Paisaje (26 Jun 2008)

Qué curioso, tanto el IBEX como el DOW están a unos 200 punticos de mínimos anuales.

Recordemos que el mínimo de este año en el IBEX35 es de 11.937,20


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2008)

Tu haz caso de lo que te digan en la tele y en la radio y vas apañado... :o

Lo que está claro es que es el mejor momento de la historia de meterlo todo en bolsa, parece que también va p'arriba... 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Jun 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> Qué curioso, tanto el IBEX como el DOW están a unos 200 punticos de mínimos anuales.
> 
> Recordemos que el mínimo de este año en el IBEX35 es de 11.937,20



Intradía. Por puntualizar...


----------



## 2084 (26 Jun 2008)

Nada más empezar la sesión el Nasdaq pierde casi 2% y el Dow 1 y pico. El IBEX pierde 2´5%. Esto puede acabar mal, muy mal...


----------



## Amon_Ra (26 Jun 2008)

15:36:41 h.
Intradía Serenity markets
A esta hora el Dow Jones baja -117,98 puntos a 11.965,54, el S&P 500 baja -14,68 puntos a 1307,70 y el Nasdaq baja -38,15 puntos a 2363,11.
15:36:35 h.
Cajas Serenity markets
Reuters comenta que CAM y Caja Madrid preparan venta de cartera de morosos.
15:34:12 h.
General Motors Serenity markets
Atención que baja cerca de un 10%
15:33:40 h.
Citigroup Serenity markets
Baja 4,5%. Mínimo de 10 años.

Se venden Biodraminas baratitas


----------



## farruko (26 Jun 2008)

Yo acabo de cerrar cortos , no creo que la sangre llegue al rio (hoy).


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Jun 2008)

Opinión;

Como el S&P500 rompa los 1300 o el DAX los 6550, aun puede bajar más.


----------



## nam (26 Jun 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Opinión;
> 
> Como el S&P500 rompa los 1300 o el DAX los 6550, aun puede bajar más.



El DAX ya ha roto el soporte de 6500 y el S&P esta a punto de caramelo.
Menuda victoria pirrica que tuvo el DJ ayer ante la no-subida de la Fed.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jun 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Va a por los 12.100... antes de abrir Wall Street.
> 
> Lo mismo hoy si que empieza el pánico...
> 
> PS: Y el Euro ha metido un subidón... esta ahora a 1,575...



Es el dolar que ha pegado un bajadón (Bernanke mantiene tipos, el oro sube,...)


----------



## 2084 (26 Jun 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Es el dolar que ha pegado un bajadón (Bernanke mantiene tipos, el oro sube,...)



Ya pero eso no justifica todo el desplome que estamos presenciando, el IBEX pierde 2´71%, el Nasdaq pierde un 2´3% y el Dow más del 1´5%. ¿Estamos ante un jueves negro?


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (26 Jun 2008)

a las 16:53 *-2,80%*

*¡¡Agarraos las kalandrakas!!*


----------



## Paisaje (26 Jun 2008)

: perforados los 12.100 que tanto se resistían : 
*12.099,70 *




-346,40 (2,78%)


----------



## dillei (26 Jun 2008)

"No es preocupante"

nooooooooooooooo :


----------



## adso de melk (26 Jun 2008)

no por dios, esto no es un crack, para hablar de una debacle tendríamos que perder del 8% al 10% en una sola jornada. Lo mas interesante del día es el espectacular precio del barril y la inflación que va a traer. El desastre tras los juegos, septiembre u OCTUBRE


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (26 Jun 2008)

16:59 *-2,91%*


----------



## MundoGrua (26 Jun 2008)

ay ay ay, que perdemos los 12.000 !!!


----------



## Paisaje (26 Jun 2008)

yiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.... iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## trafec (26 Jun 2008)

12.092...a las 17:06


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Jun 2008)

¿en que año nos movimos por ultima vez en esos niveles?


----------



## Paisaje (26 Jun 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿en que año nos movimos por ultima vez en esos niveles?



En enero de este año, wey.
Y en septiembre-octubre del 2006


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (26 Jun 2008)

La suerte se está jugando ahora en el SP 500.

Está en 1297,5 y haciendo esfuerzos por enderezarse. Si pierde el 1295 no hay fondo a la vista.


----------



## fmc (26 Jun 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> En enero de este año, wey.
> Y en septiembre-octubre del 2006



Y en 2000.... más o menos estamos en el pico de las punto-com...


----------



## Amon_Ra (26 Jun 2008)

dillei dijo:


> "No es preocupante"
> 
> nooooooooooooooo :



Pues no se que decirte si esto es preocupante o no cuando despues de esta marejadilla se reciben noticias como esta:

El Supremo de EEUU ratifica el derecho de los ciudadanos a poseer armas
17:08 | Estados Unidos |

La Corte Suprema de Estados Unidos ha confirmado este jueves que el derecho de cada persona a poseer un arma está garantizado por la segunda enmienda de la Constitución norteamericana y que no puede ser limitado en nombre de la seguridad pública. Por cinco votos contra cuatro, la mayor instancia judicial del país ha confirmado la invalidez de una ley de la ciudad de Washington, capital del país, que prohíbe a sus habitantes poseer pistolas. Es la primera vez en casi 70 años que la Corte Suprema se pronuncia sobre este tema ultra-sensible en Estados Unidos, considerado por una gran parte de la población esencial para la identidad estadounidense.
El flash de la actualidad EcoDiario.es


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Jun 2008)

ya estamos al filo, pero filo de filo....


----------



## trafec (26 Jun 2008)

Si la barrera psicológica era 21.100, esto es SEP según DMS IV


----------



## nam (26 Jun 2008)

fmc dijo:


> Y en 2000.... más o menos estamos en el pico de las punto-com...



Mirando el grafico hay un buen soporte sobre los 10.500....
no hay que asustarse, es una correcion natural, la bolsa tambien ha tenido una gran burbuja por la facilidad de credito, las inmobilarias, los bancos y el aumento de consumo. Ahora toca correcion.
Y no creo que vuelva a subir (mirando el largo plazo) hasta finales del 2009.


----------



## Paisaje (26 Jun 2008)

17:27 *12.097,00*




349,10 (2,80%)


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Jun 2008)

¡Zapatero no lo permitira!


----------



## cibex (26 Jun 2008)

otro dia glorioso para mi firma. 

*el ibex esta tinto.* como el vino

*cierre 12.077,70 -2,96% *


----------



## chameleon (26 Jun 2008)

12083 * -2,91 *

más o menos se queda por ahí


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (26 Jun 2008)

17:35 *12.077,70* *-2,96%*


----------



## Jose Hinojosa Cobacho (26 Jun 2008)

<center><img src="http://lh4.ggpht.com/crisis.inmobiliaria/SGO50R7XixI/AAAAAAAABDw/R1VEkVuRIdg/s800/IBEX_26062008.png" /></center>


----------



## sephon (26 Jun 2008)

nam dijo:


> Mirando el grafico hay un buen soporte sobre los 10.500....
> no hay que asustarse, es una correcion natural, la bolsa tambien ha tenido una gran burbuja por la facilidad de credito, las inmobilarias, los bancos y el aumento de consumo. Ahora toca correcion.
> Y no creo que vuelva a subir (mirando el largo plazo) hasta finales del 2009.



Pues yo me atreveria a decir que estamos en terreno desconocido. Un soporte que no ha sido "testado" desde hace tiempo es bastante poco creible...


----------



## Kaprak63 (26 Jun 2008)

cibex dijo:


> otro dia glorioso para mi firma.
> 
> *el ibex esta tinto.* como el vino
> 
> *cierre 12.077,70 -2,96% *



No pasa nada, oiga. El inicio de la debacle surgió en una sala de brokers donde se escogorció el aire acondicionado y se les fue la olla con la ola de calor. Mañana se esperan subidas priapíticas en todos los índices puesto que no hay motivo sólido de hundimiento, así que circulen, por favor, circulen.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Jun 2008)

sephon dijo:


> Pues yo me atreveria a decir que estamos en terreno desconocido. Un soporte que no ha sido "testado" desde hace tiempo es bastante poco creible...



somos un "blade runner" en "1984"


----------



## Amon_Ra (26 Jun 2008)

Osea un 3% casi y NY sin cerrar aun y depues de la noticia que sino se adelanta nadie voy a enviar a Calopez mañana podria ser un verdadero viernes negro.

Mis mas buenos deseos a todos y esten atentos .

saludos.


----------



## Tatanka (26 Jun 2008)

Jose Hinojosa Cobacho dijo:


> <center><img src="http://lh4.ggpht.com/crisis.inmobiliaria/SGO50R7XixI/AAAAAAAABDw/R1VEkVuRIdg/s800/IBEX_26062008.png" /></center>



Aterrizaje suave del ibex.


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Jun 2008)

Me acabo de despertar de la siesta larga ... y me encuentro esto ,ahora a la playa que por la tarde es la mejor hora para bañarse y estar en el chiringuito.


----------



## El_Presi (26 Jun 2008)

General Motors ha bajado a niveles del año 1955


----------



## Portador del Caos (26 Jun 2008)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> La suerte se está jugando ahora en el SP 500.
> 
> Está en 1297,5 y haciendo esfuerzos por enderezarse. Si pierde el 1295 no hay fondo a la vista.



¡¡¡¡DOOONGGG!!!!!

SP500: 1293,06 -2,19%

¿Mañana más?


----------



## El_Presi (26 Jun 2008)

en unos días subirá mucho y dirán que lo peor ha pasado ya


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (26 Jun 2008)

No se si habeis puesto esto ya, pero aparte de estar en minimos de hace 2 anyos en el Dow Jones, ha perforado el EMA 200 en el weekly:

<a href='http://www.advfn.com' title='Free stock charts & share prices from www.advfn.com'><img border='0' src='http://www.advfn.com/p.php?pid=chartscreenshot&u=8kZhjIyu7Sxq777hVqSX%2FtwwxUmALHHV'><br><i>free</i> stock charts from www.advfn.com</a><br>​


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (26 Jun 2008)

Tambien se ha roto este mes el EMA 50 en el monthly chart (Dow Jones)

<a href='http://www.advfn.com' title='Free stock charts & share prices from www.advfn.com'><img border='0' src='http://www.advfn.com/p.php?pid=chartscreenshot&u=mnRZJvOvPZU8v23QC5%2FaWby1UGplPQvg'><br><i>free</i> stock charts from www.advfn.com</a><br>​


----------



## eduenca (26 Jun 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> EMA 200 en el weekly:





Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> EMA 50 en el monthly chart



El castellano es un idioma rico, y nos permite decir cosas tales como _"media exponencial de doscientos periodos en el gráfico semanal"_ y _"media exponencial de cincuenta periodos en el gráfico mensual"_, sin tener que hacer uso de idiomas extranjeros innecesarios, a no ser que uno quiera destacarse de alguna manera del resto de foreros y el utilizar terminología de análisis técnico en un foro que trata de la burbuja inmobiliaria le parezca la manera más adecuada.


----------



## Morototeo (26 Jun 2008)

*ROSA??? :o







¡¡¡¡ ME MEO DE LA RISA!!!!
*


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (26 Jun 2008)

eduenca dijo:


> El castellano es un idioma rico, y nos permite decir cosas tales como _"media exponencial de doscientos periodos en el gráfico semanal"_ y _"media exponencial de cincuenta periodos en el gráfico mensual"_, sin tener que hacer uso de idiomas extranjeros innecesarios, a no ser que uno quiera destacarse de alguna manera del resto de foreros y el utilizar terminología de análisis técnico en un foro que trata de la burbuja inmobiliaria le parezca la manera más adecuada.



Lo siento, vivo en UK y he aprendido todo esto leyendo y estudiando siempre libros etc. en ingles. Sinceramente, no me se los palabros en espanhol. No se como decir balance sheet, y de milagro se que asset y liability son activo y pasivo.

Creia que en Spain tambien se usaban los palabros en ingles, no lo hacia por destacarme.

Por cierto, no creo que haya nada malo en utilizar terminologia de analisis tecnico, en este hilo se menciona continuamente los "Fibonacci retracements" (como es en Spanish?), y no te he visto protestar.

Prefieres aportaciones al hilo del tipo "el ibex esta rosa! yujuuu!" a graficas y un par de palabros tecnicos? No lo entiendo la verdad.


----------



## eduenca (26 Jun 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Lo siento, vivo en UK y he aprendido todo esto leyendo y estudiando siempre libros etc. en ingles. Sinceramente, no me se los palabros en espanhol. No se como decir balance sheet, y de milagro se que asset y liability son activo y pasivo.
> 
> Creia que en Spain tambien se usaban los palabros en ingles, no lo hacia por destacarme.



Bueno, entonces más bien soy yo quien te pide disculpas por malinterpretarte, pero eso de EMA mucha gente no sabe lo que es independientemente del idioma, por ser léxico técnico.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Jun 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> en unos días subirá mucho y dirán que lo peor ha pasado ya



esta vez no. se apuesta algo?


----------



## farruko (26 Jun 2008)

Una pregunta
En que banco os pondrias cortos: Popular , pastor , banquinter o sabadell.
Si no en banca en que otro sector (solo ibex).
¿Alguno esta corto o largo en algo? (acciones, indices ,commodies ...)


----------



## Morototeo (26 Jun 2008)

*



Prefieres aportaciones al hilo del tipo "el ibex esta rosa! yujuuu!" a graficas y un par de palabros tecnicos? No lo entiendo la verdad.

Hacer clic para expandir...


MI SÍ.
lo siento de corazon, que TU, no lo entiendas MALDITOS USUREROS.:o
*


----------



## eduenca (26 Jun 2008)

Nos queda mucho para llegar a esto (sí, lo de abajo son los años):







El japonés que dijera a primeros de los 90 que a largo plazo la bolsa siempre sube, ahora estará muy calladito.


----------



## 2084 (26 Jun 2008)

Si la cosa termina así (Dow -2% y Nasdaq -3%) y si el petróleo sigue subiendo, ¿que será del IBEX mañana?


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Jun 2008)

hombre yo miraria de 90 lal 92, luego es lateral y en 2000 fue un poco general no?


de 39000 a 14000 y poco...


una caida del 61,80%, de que me suena este numero, eh, alvin red?? pos aqui lo mismo


----------



## nam (26 Jun 2008)

sephon dijo:


> Pues yo me atreveria a decir que estamos en terreno desconocido. Un soporte que no ha sido "testado" desde hace tiempo es bastante poco creible...



Hombre el soporte 0 tampoco ha sido "testado" hace mucho tiempo y no quiere decir que lleguemos a esos niveles (guerra nuclear aparte)...

Esto no es mas que una correcion hasta niveles historicos mas razonables (en terminos de crecimiento real), y pasando la burbuja inmobilaria como se paso la del .com. Alguno se llevara un batacazo, otros ganaran, otros invertiran dentro de un anyo...yo pense que el suelo iba a ser en el cuarto trimestre, pero segun veo el panorama lo mismo me equivoco y es en el 2009.


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2008)

¿suelo...? 

Saludos


----------



## nam (26 Jun 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿suelo...?
> 
> Saludos



Un anglicismo como otro cualquiera


----------



## 2084 (26 Jun 2008)

Esto está más interesante que el partido contra Rusia:


DOW JONES 11534.00 *-2.4* Hora: 20:38 
NASDAQ 100 1864.93 *-3.6* Hora: 20:38 
EUROSTOXX 3366.35 *-2.7* Hora: 18:23 
DAX 6459.60 *-2.4 *Hora: 17:45


----------



## nam (26 Jun 2008)

2084 dijo:


> Esto está más interesante que el partido contra Rusia:
> 
> 
> DOW JONES 11534.00 *-2.4* Hora: 20:38
> ...



Yo estoy a dos bandas...no estoy yo muy centrada en mi trabajo hoy...:o


----------



## 2084 (26 Jun 2008)

Y sigue el desplome:

DOW JONES 11510.50 *-2.6* Hora: 20:43 
NASDAQ 100 1858.82 *-3.9* Hora: 20:43


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (26 Jun 2008)

nam dijo:


> Yo estoy a dos bandas...no estoy yo muy centrada en mi trabajo hoy...:o



pues yo también currando


pero no puedo dejar de abrir los foros de seseña, estoy llorando de la risa

pero tú no los abras, CENTRATEEEEEEEEE, que no me rindessssss


----------



## nam (26 Jun 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> pues yo también currando
> 
> 
> pero no puedo dejar de abrir los foros de seseña, estoy llorando de la risa
> ...



Paso....en este trabajo me quedan cuatro telediarios...estoy en busca y captura de algo mejor. Larga historia corta, mi jefe se larga y el suplemente me toca los huevos un rato, es un inutil y paso de taparle agujeros.


----------



## nief (26 Jun 2008)

*madre mia!!*

Mañana veo al ibex sumido en la mas absoluta miseria!! gane hoy españa o pierda!!

Menudo desplome en usa!!!


Este mes de junio esta siendo de escandalo.... y en breve suben los tipos en europa!! ojito a esto! porque puede hacer caer aun mas.... muuuuucho mas


----------



## Carnivale (26 Jun 2008)

nief dijo:


> Mañana veo al ibex sumido en la mas absoluta miseria!! gane hoy españa o pierda!!
> 
> Menudo desplome en usa!!!
> 
> ...



Esto no va a ayudar:



> *El precio del petróleo asalta los 140 dólares por barril por las previsiones de la OPEP y la tensión geopolítica*
> 
> Nuevo embiste alcista de los futuros del crudo. Los contratos con entrega en agosto, la actual referencia para los mercados financieros, asaltan el nivel de los 140 dólares en el caso del europeo Brent (Mar del Norte) y del estadounidense West Texas. Ambos barriles registran subidas superiores al 4% en la recta final de la sesión y han superado los 140 dólares por primera vez en la historia.
> 
> ...


----------



## nief (26 Jun 2008)

*$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$*

Corregidme si me equivoco pero creo que las palabritas de ayer de Trichet son la mas clara de las explicaciones!! 

Recordemos las palabras del geab!! 

Se subiran los tipos, el euro pasara de 1.60$ y el petroleo de 140$ y ostion en las bolsas! mañana va a ser un dia negro negro...

Aqui se esta cociendo/debatiendo la caida del dolar no es otra cosa....


----------



## El_Presi (26 Jun 2008)

Dow -3.00%
Nasdaq -3,33%
S&p -2.92%


----------



## nam (26 Jun 2008)

DOW-358.41-3.03%
11,453.42
NASDAQ-79.89-3.33%
2,321.37
S&P 500-38.82-2.94%
1,283.15
10YR16/3298 21/32
Yield: 4.04%
OIL5.09+3.78%
$139.64US 
1 EUR = $1.5760
$0.0039-0.0061%


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Jun 2008)

Una de las causas de la bajada en USA



> The Wall Street Examiner Fed Goes Draconian - Professional Edition Fed Report
> Fed Goes Draconian - Professional Edition Fed Report
> by Lee Adler
> 
> The Fed drained an astounding $26 billion in cash from the market on Thursday, dropping Fed credit outstanding to the lowest levels since November 2005. The result was readily apparent in the stock market, and the panic generated another flight to “safety” panic in the Treasury market. The suppression of rates and yields there may not last long as the Treasury announced that it will pound the market will still more unexpected new supply next week.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Jun 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Una de las causas de la bajada en USA



yo creo q lo mas importante es que el barril estará en verano a 170 segun la OPEP.... las bolsas descuentan


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Jun 2008)

*Enhorabuena a España y otra cosa:*

Tiene toda la pinta que hoy es el día que se inicia la caida de las bolsas en busca de soportes...

El petroleo a 170 en verano dice la OPEP
Bank of America despide a 7500 y cae 7% casi
Fortis casi un 20%
Citigroup 6%


General Motors en niveles de hace 50 años...

El dolar a por todas...


Esto pinta mal...


Muy mal



Quien se acuerda ahora de Raúl y Bojan?


----------



## EXTOUAREG (26 Jun 2008)

*LAs BOLSAs A PIQUE.LLEGA POR FIN EL GRAN Y AUTENTICO CRACK DE 2008.*

Hay un hilo interminable sobre el Ibex y ante la devacle que se avecina hay que remediarlo porque esto pinta muy mal,las bolsas se descalabran,Qué buen momento mañana para que vendan títulos a crédito los ricos,ellos tam,bien se forran cuando la bolsa cae ya han inventado los métodos.
Tardaba ya en llegar este viernes negro,es triste e inevitable tiene que haber un crack como dios manda para que todo esto toque fondo,hasta ahora solo ha sido una moñada,los bancos se han dedicado a "regalar" dinero en hipotecas suicidas y fraudulentas,estafandose entre ellos mismos para ganar mas y mas,y occidente ha exprimido al mundo por su bienestar y ha provocado guerras para beneficiarse del petróleo barato,al final ha salido todo muy caro...Esto no ha hecho mas que empezar,espero que hayáis sacado todo del banco.
Cuando los dueños del dinero que son los bancos tienen problemas tan tan serios que podemos esperar los pobres mortales,ni huelgas,ni elecciones,ni gobierno ,ni oposición,nada se puede hacer ,el dinero es de ellos los demás solo miramos y sufrimos.Mientras tanto el pueblo anestesiado con el futbol, ha ganado España 0-3 ,en este momento no se habla de otra cosa en los telediarios,nada importa mas que el puto futbol,pero la gente no sabe lo que le espera a la vuelta de la esquina.
Esto va a ser mas grave de lo que nos pensamos.
Suerte a todos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Jun 2008)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Hay un hilo interminable sobre el Ibex y ante la devacle que se avecina hay que remediarlo porque esto pinta muy mal,las bolsas se descalabran,Qué buen momento mañana para que vendan títulos a crédito los ricos,ellos tam,bien se forran cuando la bolsa cae ya han inventado los métodos.
> Tardaba ya en llegar este viernes negro,es triste e inevitable tiene que haber un crack como dios manda para que todo esto toque fondo,hasta ahora solo ha sido una moñada,los bancos se han dedicado a "regalar" dinero en hipotecas suicidas y fraudulentas,estafandose entre ellos mismos para ganar mas y mas,y occidente ha exprimido al mundo por su bienestar y ha provocado guerras para beneficiarse del petróleo barato,al final ha salido todo muy caro...Esto no ha hecho mas que empezar,espero que hayáis sacado todo del banco.
> Cuando los dueños del dinero que son los bancos tienen problemas tan tan serios que podemos esperar los pobres mortales,ni huelgas,ni elecciones,ni gobierno ,ni oposición,nada se puede hacer ,el dinero es de ellos los demás solo miramos y sufrimos.Mientras tanto el pueblo anestesiado con el futbol gana España 0-3 en este momento no se habla de otra cosa en los telediarios,nada importa mas que el puto futbol,pero la gente no sabe lo que le espera a la vuelta de la esquina.
> Esto va a ser mas grave de lo que nos pensamos.
> Suerte a todos.





perfecto, no todo está perdido, aún queda gente que reconoce que el futbol es un deporte...


que es mas importante:

una final de eurocopa o el petroleo a 170?


----------



## EXTOUAREG (26 Jun 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> perfecto, no todo está perdido, aún queda gente que reconoce que el futbol es un deporte...
> 
> 
> que es mas importante:
> ...



es el opio del pueblo,drógales y gobiernales a tu antojo....que oportuna en fechas esta eurocopa.


----------



## Juez Holden (26 Jun 2008)

Nada, tú tranquilo, hasta que no se los coman las moscas no se van a dar cuenta, pan y circo, por cierto: PEADAZO NEGOCIO QUE ESTÁ HACIENDO LA CUATRO¡¡


----------



## Adicto (26 Jun 2008)

La final de la eurocopa!


----------



## Chamuca (26 Jun 2008)

Quizá sea buen momento para comprar. Vaya Vd. a saber...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (26 Jun 2008)

Cual creeis que será el soporte del Ibex en los próximos meses? los 11000??? o mas abajo??


----------



## 2084 (26 Jun 2008)

* DOW JONES -3%

NASDAQ -4,1%*

El petróleo a 140. Y España jugará la final

Día histórico, sí señor. Y mañana más.


----------



## Juez Holden (26 Jun 2008)

> Esto no ha hecho mas que empezar,espero que hayáis sacado todo del banco.




Crees que se avecina un "corralito" a la argentina??:


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Jun 2008)

Chamuca dijo:


> Quizá sea buen momento para comprar. Vaya Vd. a saber...



no, mejor será en las olimpiadas en la final de basket contra USA


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Jun 2008)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Cual creeis que será el soporte del Ibex en los próximos meses? los 11000??? o mas abajo??



son numeros... vamos directos a 9800 y mas abajo. 6000 y pico... por lo menos es lo que pienso.

plazos? no lo sé...

por ahi lo digo... ya ni me acuerdo...


----------



## Morototeo (26 Jun 2008)

> Crees que se avecina un "corralito" a la argentina??:



PEOR, MUCHO PEOR...:o Todavía no sabéis bien lo que nos espera, no lo sabéis muy bien...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (26 Jun 2008)

Juez Holden dijo:


> Crees que se avecina un "corralito" a la argentina??:



A ver.. si quiebran los bancos ¿quién te va a dar tu dinero? solo te darán billetes del monopoly.Ya abrí un hilo nada mas entrar en este foro sobre eso.


----------



## Juez Holden (26 Jun 2008)

> A ver.. si quiebran los bancos ¿quién te va a dar tu dinero? solo te darán billetes del monopoly.Ya abrí un hilo nada mas entrar en este foro sobre eso.
> __________________



Vale, hasta ahí lo entiendo, pregunto de nuevo: La quiebra generalizada de los bancos puede ser un hecho inmediato???? expresa la posibilidad en tanto por ciento.


Pd. éste tema merece una encuesta en el foro


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (26 Jun 2008)

por ttécnico

(el canal bajista que empezó en septiembre de l año pasado y que nadie me hace caso cuando lo digo)


tiene que tocar los 9800 y luego para arriba otra vez


en fin yo estoy a corto, y lo hago (como hacen en invertia) a ver si la peña se acojona y vende

y luego me quedo con burney si figura técnica es la que tenía más sentido


----------



## elfo-oscuro (26 Jun 2008)

como estabamos mas pendientes el ESPAÑA-rusia no se ha notado tanto el bajon jeje

AUPA ESPAÑA!!!!


----------



## madroño (26 Jun 2008)

Que ostion: un *-2,96%* abajo el Ibex hoy, y el Down Jones un *-3,03%*.


----------



## unmediocremas (27 Jun 2008)

elfo-oscuro dijo:


> como estabamos mas pendientes el ESPAÑA-rusia no se ha notado tanto el bajon jeje
> 
> AUPA ESPAÑA!!!!



Solbes y Zapatero deben estar rezando todo lo posible para que la selección de los 22 millonarios gane la Eurocopa ... e instando a Cuatro para que no se hable de economía.


----------



## 2084 (27 Jun 2008)

*BOLSA-WALL STREET-CIERRE

Wall Street cae a nivel más bajo en casi dos años tras bajar el 3% en un día26/06/2008*

23:26 Noticias 

Nueva York, 26 jun (EFE).- La Bolsa de Nueva York cerró hoy en su nivel más bajo en casi dos años después de que el Dow Jones de Industriales, su principal indicador, bajara en un solo día más del 3 por ciento.

Ese índice, que agrupa a los valores más sólidos de la bolsa (los "blue chips") perdió hoy 358,41 unidades, lo que supone un descenso del 3,03 por ciento que lo dejó en 11.453,42 puntos y con todos sus valores en rojo.

Ese índice está en el nivel más bajo desde el 11 de septiembre de 2006, después de haber perdido más de 1.100 puntos este mes.

El mercado tecnológico del Nasdaq cayó también el 3,33 por ciento (79,89 puntos) hasta los 3.321,37, después de mover durante la sesión 2.304 millones de títulos.

El S&P 500 perdió el 2,94 por ciento para cerrar en 1.283,15 puntos y el NYSE descendió el 2,54 por ciento y acabó en 8.640 puntos, luego de gestionar la compraventa de 1.535 millones de acciones.

Los inversores se dejaron arrastrar hoy por una fuerte corriente vendedora motivada por el reincidente encarecimiento del petróleo (que hoy superó los 140 dólares por barril en Nueva York y Londres) y por las agoreras previsiones difundidas por varias empresas de sectores como el consumo, los automóviles y las nuevas tecnologías.

Tampoco ayudó que el Gobierno estadounidense difundiera hoy datos macroeconómicos del primer trimestre (crecimiento del 1 por ciento e inflación subyacente del 2,3 por ciento), que revelaron que la economía está en apuros, cuando se acerca el primer aniversario del estallido de la crisis de las hipotecas de alto riesgo.

Entre los sectores más castigados destacó el financiero, cuyas bajadas, que en conjunto superaron el 4%, se vieron jalonadas por la reducción de la calificación atribuida a los intermediarios financieros estadounidenses por parte del Goldman Sachs.

Así, destacaron por sus pérdidas en el ámbito financiero Citigroup (-6,26%), que fue el valor de más actividad de la jornada, Bank of America (-7%) y Countrywide (-3,5%), así como en el automovilístico Ford (-3,24%) y General Motors, que cayó el 10,77% y sus acciones se quedaron en el nivel más bajo desde 1955.

Para empeorar las cosas, Goldman Sachs había recomendado previamente a sus clientes vender los títulos de Citigroup y General Motors en previsión de futuros problemas financieros.

A ello se sumó la publicación de previsiones de resultados económicos poco optimistas por parte de empresas como Research In Motion, responsable de BlackBerry (que cayó el 13,26 por ciento), Nike (-9,8%) y Oracle (-5%).

Esta última, fabricante estadounidense de software, caía pese a haber presentado el miércoles después del cierre del mercado sus resultados anuales, que reflejan un incremento del 29% en su beneficio y del 25% en su facturación.

Otro sector muy castigado fue el de las aerolíneas, que perdieron en conjunto el 3,6 por ciento, después de que cinco fueran multadas por fijar precios entre ellas.

Las aerolíneas atraviesan un difícil momento debido a la creciente competencia y a la subida de los carburantes por el encarecimiento del crudo.

Las perspectivas se ensombrecieron hoy algo más después de que el presidente de la OPEP, Chakib Khelil, calculara que el precio del barril de petróleo se situará "probablemente" en niveles de "150 a 170 dólares" durante este verano, y que, en caso de crisis política mundial, podrían verse cifras de 200, 300 ó 400 dólares.

Además, la Reserva Federal decidió el miércoles mantener los tipos de interés, lo que disipó cualquier posibilidad de que combatiera la inflación con una subida del precio del dinero.

Continental cayó hoy el 8%, US Airways el 5%, Southwest el 4,7% y los de la matriz de United Airlines el 3,3%, mientras que Delta acabó con un avance del 2,8% y Northwest del 1,8%.

Esta dura sesión en la Bolsa de Nueva York puso el broche a una jornada aciaga también en Europa, donde Fráncfort y París cerraron con descensos del 2,4 por ciento, Londres y Milán acabaron con caídas de más del 2 por ciento y Madrid, tras registrar la quinta mayor bajada del año, concluyó en mínimos anuales.

Algo parecido ocurrió en Latinoamérica, de forma que Colombia acabó con un descenso del 1,45%, Sao Paulo del 2,89% y Buenos Aires del 0,92%.


----------



## Marai (27 Jun 2008)

A las malas noticias hay que añadirle que vuelven a verse tensiones en los mercados financieros. El *TED Spread* ese de marras está otra vez en senda alcista.


----------



## El_Presi (27 Jun 2008)

haciendo historia. El peor junio desde la gran depresión

Bloomberg.com: Worldwide


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Jun 2008)

mañana este hilo llegará a las 200.000 visitas, bonito aniversario...


ahora que decis de junio negro?? el forero que desacreditabais?


----------



## quijotin (27 Jun 2008)

¿Alguien se atrevería a recomendar algún valor/valores refugio en la bolsa española, que permita salvarse más o menos de la quema este ejercicio, o desaconsejáis totalmente entrar en este momento? Huelga decir que entiendo gran cosa de bolsa.


----------



## quijotin (27 Jun 2008)

*fe de erratas...*

...que NO entiendo gran cosa de bolsa.

Lo que hace el sueño. :


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Jun 2008)

quijotin dijo:


> ...que NO entiendo gran cosa de bolsa.
> 
> Lo que hace el sueño. :



pues quedate hasta las 2 A.M. por aqui... y si el nikkei pierde los 13500 en apertura....uf!: te recomiendo que metas en depositos de 3 meses de esos del 7%... ahora si eres un especulata a corto... tele5 es todo una aventura.... o jazztel jeje, YO QUE SÉ!!! AQUI IBA A ESTAR YO SI FUERA EXPERTO!!

yo predije que los que mejor iban a soportar esto son las renovables y alimentacion... hace meses... y no me equivoco del todo (pero pensaba que iban a subir)

Nikkei Net Interactive - Nikkei 225 chart


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Jun 2008)

los afterhours rebotan ahora mismo aprox medio puntito, intel, citi, ups, exxon, nike...


pero japon abre con perdidas de 1,75%... justo sobre los 13.600.... rrecordemos que el DOW está en MINIMOS DEL ULTIMO AÑO


alaaaa


y de golpe cae a 13500!!!


----------



## cibex (27 Jun 2008)

pues ya perdio los 13500

ahora baja hasta 13486


----------



## nam (27 Jun 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues quedate hasta las 2 A.M. por aqui... y si el nikkei pierde los 13500 en apertura....uf!: te recomiendo que metas en depositos de 3 meses de esos del 7%... ahora si eres un especulata a corto... tele5 es todo una aventura.... o jazztel jeje, YO QUE SÉ!!! AQUI IBA A ESTAR YO SI FUERA EXPERTO!!
> 
> yo predije que los que mejor iban a soportar esto son las renovables y alimentacion... hace meses... y no me equivoco del todo (pero pensaba que iban a subir)
> 
> Nikkei Net Interactive - Nikkei 225 chart



Pues los perdio, los perdio, estan ahora a 13.515 y me voy a la cama, manyana veremos el tamanyo del fostion del Nikkei (China esta en desbandada).

Por cierto, yo trabajo en industria de piezas, pero estoy en uno de los grandes centros de alimentacion de EEUU....imaginate a que sector estoy yo hechando no los tejos, los tejazos


----------



## Paisaje (27 Jun 2008)

Hoy en rojo también.
¡¡¡ A punto de perforar los 12.000 !!!


----------



## Skizored (27 Jun 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> Hoy en rojo también.
> ¡¡¡ A punto de perforar los 12.000 !!!




No me extraña, con el adelanto del IPC y los datos del paro :


----------



## Morototeo (27 Jun 2008)

VIERNES ROSA EN LA BOLSA ESPAÑOLA... PERMANECER SENTADOS, HAMIJOS, VAMOS A VER UNA COSA IM-PRESIONANTE... 

Por cierto, repito que los especuladores de BOLSA, me dan tanto o mas asco que los pasapiseros, ASI, PUES... KE OS DENNNNNNNN
* 
bolsa DE COLOR ROSAAA
¡¡BIENVENIDOS AL CIRCO!!
*


----------



## El_Presi (27 Jun 2008)

pues yo en la porra he dicho que quedará en verde, a ver quien tiene razón


----------



## CHARLIE (27 Jun 2008)

morototeo dijo:


> VIERNES ROSA EN LA BOLSA ESPAÑOLA... PERMANECER SENTADOS, HAMIJOS, VAMOS A VER UNA COSA IM-PRESIONANTE...
> 
> Por cierto, repito que los especuladores de BOLSA, me dan tanto o mas asco que los pasapiseros, ASI, PUES... KE OS DENNNNNNNN
> *
> ...



Vamos a ver como respirará el día, y si este circo que es la bolsa se acerca más a la economía real (que está superjodidísima) o sigue en sus trece de seguir hipermegainflada en su fantasía de la economía virtual.

El trauma más grande para estos tenderetes-tomapelos que se denominan bolsas, es cuando comprenden que, al final de todo quien lleva la batuta es la economía REAL, y que van a verse arrastrados al nivel de ésta quieran o no quieran.

Vamos a ver que tal actúan hoy "los payasos" en este circo cuyo telón se resquebraja por momentos.


----------



## Paisaje (27 Jun 2008)

pues yo creo que habrá un rebotecillo de nada, y en cuanto abra el Dow...


----------



## dillei (27 Jun 2008)

Después de tanta caida, debería rebotar con fuerza. A media mañana -1,5 fijo.

los cortos no están para nada acojonados


----------



## felino66 (27 Jun 2008)

rebote mínimo de algunos valores y caida brutal de nuevo


allanacerros no iba desencaminado.....


----------



## TomCat (27 Jun 2008)

*Cayeron los 12.000*


----------



## Paisaje (27 Jun 2008)

: puffff, ya han caído los 12.000
*11.995,00*




82,70 (0,68%)


----------



## Starkiller (27 Jun 2008)

En efecto, como decían por ahí en abertura ha habido un rebote con tendencia alcista negativa. Nos acercamos a los 11.950, no?

Rebotar, ha rebotado. Pero en un techo, no en un suelo 

PS: A los catastrofistas de por ahí, que tampoco se emocionen. De momento parece una corrección lógica; esta por ver si la gente entra en barrena paranoíca y si se monta la de San Quintín. 
PSS: A mi me dijeron por ahí que bajaría 1000 puntos desde los 12.600, mas o menos (Y ya no falta mucho para eso) y luego empezaría a subir de nuevo, hasta los 15-16.000. Y era una fuente relativamente solvente. Claro, que yo creo que ni de coña...


----------



## dillei (27 Jun 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Después de tanta caida, debería rebotar con fuerza. A media mañana -1,5 fijo.
> 
> los cortos no están para nada acojonados



Me equivoqué, de media mañana nada


----------



## TomCat (27 Jun 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Nos acercamos a los 11.950, no?



Pues no, los 11.950 también han caído.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Jun 2008)

morototeo dijo:


> VIERNES ROSA EN LA BOLSA ESPAÑOLA... PERMANECER SENTADOS, HAMIJOS, VAMOS A VER UNA COSA IM-PRESIONANTE...
> 
> Por cierto, repito que los especuladores de BOLSA, me dan tanto o mas asco que los pasapiseros, ASI, PUES... KE OS DENNNNNNNN
> *
> ...




Moroto, los verdaderos especuladores de bolsa andan ahora más cortos que otra cosa...


----------



## Tuerto (27 Jun 2008)

Colonial y Afirma caen más de un 5% a estas horas.


----------



## Paisaje (27 Jun 2008)

JOder, estamos en niveles de hace dos años!!!


----------



## dillei (27 Jun 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> Colonial y Afirma caen más de un 5% a estas horas.



Colonial se va a 0


----------



## Rocket (27 Jun 2008)

Pues como el Dow pierda los 11.000... va a ser la leche!


----------



## dillei (27 Jun 2008)

Dioooos, esto se va a los abernos :


----------



## Paisaje (27 Jun 2008)

“Esperamos caídas en toda Europa debido al récord que alcanzó ayer el petróleo”

El Ibex se resiste a perder la cota de los 12.000 puntos  jijijiiiiiiii

*11.896,30*




181,40 (1,50%)

Me han dicho que en parqué madrileño ya empiezan a repartir de éstos...


----------



## iLuso (27 Jun 2008)

Hemos tocado los 11.898... ahora "recuperamos" algo hasta los 11.902.

Me recuerda la frase famosa de las películas "de submarinos" de los años 50

"Capitán, 11.800 y descendiendo..." ping... ping...


----------



## freedani (27 Jun 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Pues como el Dow pierda los 11.000... va a ser la leche!



Todavía no toca, eso para la 4º onda.


----------



## Parmenides (27 Jun 2008)

J.der, la os.ia p.ta!!
Yo tengo un deposito indexado la mierdex35, ya en agosto pasado había tirado la toalla, y aceptado que me devolverían la cantidad depositada y nada más, pero me acuerdo cuando en abril de este año hablé con el de la c.cat. para ver si podía rescatarlo sin pérdidas (vence en diciembre) y el tío con más moral que el alcoyano me dijo que aún podía recuperarse (lo contraté con el mierdex a 14500 antes de que llegara a casi 16k)
Estoy por enviarle el gráfico de los últimos 12 meses y preguntarle si sabe qué es esa mierda del análisis técnico...
Anda que me van a ver a mí otra vez con esos depósitos...
A verlas venir!!


----------



## Paisaje (27 Jun 2008)

_Además, para darle más emoción a la mañana hoy se conocía que el IPC de España se ha disparado a cotas inéditas. *El junio, el IPC armonizado se ha disparado por encima del 5%, hasta el 5,1%, lo que supone un nuevo récord histórico.* Con este dato a las espaldas las especulaciones sobre nuevas subidas de tipos el próximo mes de julio se hacen cada vez más firmes._

Fuente


----------



## CazaPepitos (27 Jun 2008)

Igual de esta purga, la bolsa vuelve a ser lo que nunca debió dejar de ser, un mercado de capital donde las empresas con activos reales buscan financiación.
Durante los últimos 20 años se llenó de vendedores de humo y especuladores que adulteraron el concepto de bolsa.
Esta purga será dolorosa, pero quizás sea buena a la larga.
Personalmente creo que también seria bueno pegarle fuego al mercado de futuros, pero eso ya es solo una mania mia.


----------



## Starkiller (27 Jun 2008)

CazaPepitos dijo:


> Personalmente creo que también seria bueno pegarle fuego al mercado de futuros, pero eso ya es solo una mania mia.



Ahí radican muchos males de esa economúia "virtual".

A pesar del precio de la gasolina, yo estoy dispuesto a donar unos galones para tan noble fin.


----------



## Concrete (27 Jun 2008)

Nos vamos a la mierda más rápido incluso de lo que muchos de nosotros esperábamos.

Suerte que mi familia poítica tiene una parcela de huerta aquí en Valencia.

Por cierto, que hoy me he levantado con la noticia de que van a revisar el valor catastral de los piso en Valencia. Aunque la subida del IBI la aplicarán "progresivamente" a partir del 2010. 

Contaba el político que las arcas municipales han dejado de recaudar 1,2 millones de euros en el primer trimestre de 2008 por la crisis.


----------



## Morototeo (27 Jun 2008)

> Cita:
> <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;"> Originalmente Escrito por *morototeo*
> _VIERNES ROSA EN LA BOLSA ESPAÑOLA... PERMANECER SENTADOS, HAMIJOS, VAMOS A VER UNA COSA IM-PRESIONANTE...
> 
> ...



PERO CORTOS, CORTOS.... jajaja... Ke LES DEN POR EL ORTO...


----------



## Paisaje (27 Jun 2008)

Parece que se va a quedar jugueteando a acariciar los 12.000 ... 
Ya veremos qué pasará cuando abra el Dowcojones.


----------



## Carnivale (27 Jun 2008)

*"Hay que estar en liquidez".
*

Como me gusta esta puta frase


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Jun 2008)

Y el crudo pasando los $141...Hoy huele a viernes negro...

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=ae40xv_dkieQ&refer=home


----------



## Kaprak63 (27 Jun 2008)

> Monsterspeculator dijo:
> 
> 
> > Y el crudo pasando los $141...Hoy huele a viernes negro...
> ...



Me autocito, el IBEX ahora mismo en verde.


----------



## CazaPepitos (27 Jun 2008)

Esto se va al garete...
Todo el tinglado instalado en occidente desde 1995 está entrando en coma.
Recuerdo aún todas las chorradas que se escribieron sobre las bondades de la globalización, la libertad de mercados y de capitales, la especialización, la anulación del estado a favor de la iniciativa privada ...

Todo esto a la mierda en menos de 10 meses.

Ya veo yo a los analistas y economistas del futuro desenpolvando aquellos viejos libros de Keynes y de un economista checo (del cual no recuerdo el nombre) que decia que el capitalismo acabaria devorandose a si mismo.


----------



## Starkiller (27 Jun 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y el crudo pasando los $141...Hoy huele a viernes negro...
> 
> Bloomberg.com: Worldwide



Yo creo que no; más bien que cerrara semana con las pérdidas de ayer, o no muy diferente.

Normalmente los castañazos llegan cuando menos se lo espera la gente. Esta semana esta todo el mundo mirando atento a ver cuando se mete la leche. 

Tardará; estas cosas siempre tardan.


----------



## 2084 (27 Jun 2008)

Y el petróleo a 141.44 $ ahora mismo. 

Ayer General Motors perdió un 11%. 

A ver que dice Wall Sreet esta tarde.

*Desesperación en Wall Street:* Blogs Expansión.com

*El fantasma de la “gran depresión” volvió a Wall Street*
Las pérdidas de los papeles financieros y un nuevo tope del petróleo, que cotizó por encima de los 140 dólares en Texas, hundieron hoy los principales indicadores en Wall Street, donde el índice industrial DOW JONES sufrió el peor junio desde la Gran Depresión. Diario Los Andes - El fantasma de la “gran depresión” volvió a Wall Street


----------



## Kaprak63 (27 Jun 2008)

Me autocito



> Monsterspeculator dijo:
> 
> 
> > Y el crudo pasando los $141...Hoy huele a viernes negro...
> ...



El IBEX ahora mismo en verde.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (27 Jun 2008)

Kaprak63 dijo:


> Me autocito
> 
> El IBEX ahora mismo en verde.



Anoche en uno de los foros guiris de bolsa estaban todos antes del cierre del Dow Jones abriendo largos como locos a los 11500. A ver que tal les sale la jugada...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (27 Jun 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> *"Hay que estar en liquidez".
> *
> 
> Como me gusta esta puta frase



yo estoy pero se me va a ir en comprar un a3 2.t fsi ambiente

gris metalizado


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (27 Jun 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Anoche en uno de los foros guiris de bolsa estaban todos antes del cierre del Dow Jones abriendo largos como locos a los 11500. A ver que tal les sale la jugada...



¡Que me las quitan de las manos, señoras!

En la Bolsa, como en casi todos los mercados, hay sentimientos. Si hay gente que piensa que en determinado momento los precios están bajos, comprará. Pero el cierre fue de caída clara y evidente. Desde 11.500 subió 40 puntos y luego cayó hasta el cierre más de 100 puntos (cerró a 11.457). No hay suelo, y yo creo que la semana que viene caerá hasta los 11.000-10.500.

Por debajo de esos niveles se abrirán largos (los valientes), pero hasta entonces la Bolsa será de los profesionales y sus cortos.


----------



## David_ (27 Jun 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> yo estoy pero se me va a ir en comprar un a3 2.t fsi ambiente
> 
> gris metalizado



Buen coche, sí señor. Dentro de lo premium me parece de lo más racional.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (27 Jun 2008)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> ¡Que me las quitan de las manos, señoras!
> 
> En la Bolsa, como en casi todos los mercados, hay sentimientos. Si hay gente que piensa que en determinado momento los precios están bajos, comprará. Pero el cierre fue de caída clara y evidente. Desde 11.500 subió 40 puntos y luego cayó hasta el cierre más de 100 puntos (cerró a 11.457). No hay suelo, y yo creo que la semana que viene caerá hasta los 11.000-10.500.
> 
> Por debajo de esos niveles se abrirán largos (los valientes), pero hasta entonces la Bolsa será de los profesionales y sus cortos.



Yo simplemente de vez en cuando voy leyendo lo que hacen, las estrategias, etc. Yo sin jugar ni un duro por ahora para no quemarme, quiero observar y aprender.

A veces hacen "scalping", de la siguiente manera: abren un largo a 11500 con un stop loss de p.ej. 11470, si sube p.ej. 20 puntos hasta 11520, ajustan el stop a "break even", o sea 11500, y ya pueden estar tranquilos. Luego si sube otros 20 como dices a 11540, vuelven a subir el stop a 11520. En ese momento dices que bajo, pues llega a 11520 y su stop loss salta, la posicion se cierra. Han ganado 20 puntos. Si apostaron 50£ por punto, han ganado 1000£.

Si estan mas confiados, pues ponen un stop mas holgado y lo dejan correr mas tiempo, aunque eso ya no es "scalping".


----------



## Nubarrón (27 Jun 2008)

iLuso dijo:


> Hemos tocado los 11.898... ahora "recuperamos" algo hasta los 11.902.
> 
> Me recuerda la frase famosa de las películas "de submarinos" de los años 50
> 
> "Capitán, 11.800 y descendiendo..." ping... ping...



Je, je, a mí más que a submarinos me recuerda al Titanic...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (27 Jun 2008)

David_ dijo:


> Buen coche, sí señor. Dentro de lo premium me parece de lo más racional.



de segunda mano 90000 km


dando mi coche viejo (otro audi a3 del 98) me sale por 10000 euros


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (27 Jun 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Yo simplemente de vez en cuando voy leyendo lo que hacen, las estrategias, etc. Yo sin jugar ni un duro por ahora para no quemarme, quiero observar y aprender.
> 
> A veces hacen "scalping", de la siguiente manera: abren un largo a 11500 con un stop loss de p.ej. 11470, si sube p.ej. 20 puntos hasta 11520, ajustan el stop a "break even", o sea 11500, y ya pueden estar tranquilos. Luego si sube otros 20 como dices a 11540, vuelven a subir el stop a 11520. En ese momento dices que bajo, pues llega a 11520 y su stop loss salta, la posicion se cierra. Han ganado 20 puntos. Si apostaron 50£ por punto, han ganado 1000£.
> 
> Si estan mas confiados, pues ponen un stop mas holgado y lo dejan correr mas tiempo, aunque eso ya no es "scalping".



Muy bien explicado, pero con dos puntualizaciones:

a. La Bolsa es un juego de suma cero. Si yo gano alguien pierde.
b. Para entrar a hacer "scalping" hay que saber cuándo entrar (tener un cierto nivel de profesionalidad), y encontrar un tonto que compre a 11.520. Es la esencia de un juego piramidal.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (27 Jun 2008)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> Muy bien explicado, pero con dos puntualizaciones:
> 
> a. La Bolsa es un juego de suma cero. Si yo gano alguien pierde.
> b. Para entrar a hacer "scalping" hay que saber cuándo entrar (tener un cierto nivel de profesionalidad), y encontrar un tonto que compre a 11.520. Es la esencia de un juego piramidal.



a. Este es un error comun, la bolsa no es un juego de suma cero. Ten en cuenta que las acciones dan dividendos, y muchos de estos son reinvertidos mediante "dividend reinvestment plans" (DRIP). Estos dividendos son en esencia los beneficios de la empresa repartidos entre los accionistas. Por tanto hay dinero entrando en el sistema que no es porque lo haya perdido otro accionista. Ademas, debido a la inflacion y a la evolucion de la empresa, los "assets" (activos) de la empresa suben de valor, por lo que se revaloriza la accion.

b. No hay que encontrar a un tonto que compre a 11520, sobre todo en un indice que son totalmente liquidos. Tu das la orden y se vende al instante, ya sea porque lo ha comprado otro accionista o lo ha comprado un "market maker". Otra cosa distinta es en empresas muy pequenyas ("small caps"), ahi si que puede tardar mas tiempo en venderse una orden.


----------



## Starkiller (27 Jun 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> a. Este es un error comun, la bolsa no es un juego de suma cero. Ten en cuenta que las acciones dan dividendos, y muchos de estos son reinvertidos mediante "dividend reinvestment plans" (DRIP). Estos dividendos son en esencia los beneficios de la empresa repartidos entre los accionistas. Por tanto hay dinero entrando en el sistema que no es porque lo haya perdido otro accionista. Ademas, debido a la inflacion y a la evolucion de la empresa, los "assets" (activos) de la empresa suben de valor, por lo que se revaloriza la accion.



Por esa regla de tres ahora mismo es un juego de suma negativa, no? Es decir, puede que yo pierda y no gane nadie.

Cuando el mercado sube, se supone que es porque los activos se revalorizan, luego teóricamente hay riqueza a repartir.

Pero ahora es justo al contrario, ¿Me equivoco?

Además, es lo mismo de siempre: la bolsa como inversión no suele ser un juego de suma 0, no tiene porque, vamos. Pero como especulación a corto plazo, si que es un juego de suma cero, o eso creo.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (27 Jun 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Por esa regla de tres ahora mismo es un juego de suma negativa, no? Es decir, puede que yo pierda y no gane nadie.



Efectivamente, todo depende del plazo que cojas. En un dia que baje el Dow 300 puntos, es un juego de suma negativa. Normalmente dicen en las noticias "el Dow ha perdido nosecuantos mil trillones el dia de hoy.."

Si coges el Dow Jones desde 1896 hasta 2008, se ha revalorizado un 37500% (sin contar dividendos recibidos y no reinvertidos). Es un juego de suma positiva.

Normalmente los especuladores "joden" a los inversores a largo plazo, y se llevan beneficios que les corresponderian.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Jun 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Si coges el Dow Jones desde 1896 hasta 2008, se ha revalorizado un 37500% (sin contar dividendos recibidos y no reinvertidos). Es un juego de suma positiva.



¿Teniendo en cuenta la inflación?

¿Teniendo en cuenta el "survival bias"?


----------



## Portador del Caos (27 Jun 2008)

Al Ibex se le va la olla (+0,34%). mientras todas las demas bolsas en rojo colorado...

¿PO-DE-MOS?


----------



## tonuel (27 Jun 2008)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> Al Ibex se le va la olla (+0,34%). mientras todas las demas bolsas en rojo colorado...
> 
> ¿PO-DE-MOS?



Si..., Telecinco va p'arriba... 

-3,19% 14:26





*Métete ahora que luego no podrás... *




Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Jun 2008)

Kaprak63 dijo:


> Me autocito
> 
> 
> 
> El IBEX ahora mismo en verde.




No te jode el profeta...

Espera que abra el DJ y me lo cuentas...ahora mismo los futuros andan chungos...el eurostock también ...y por cierto el petroleo ya ha rebasado los $142...


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Jun 2008)

Los datos USA han salido mejor de lo esperado, gracias al falseo de datos.

La correlación entre USA y el IBEX siempre me ha hecho gracia, creo que los bolsistas piensas que somos uno de los estados USA, quiza la situación inmobiliaria y de los bancos acrecienta el parecido.


----------



## Starkiller (27 Jun 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Si coges el Dow Jones desde 1896 hasta 2008, se ha revalorizado un 37500% (sin contar dividendos recibidos y no reinvertidos). Es un juego de suma positiva.



Evidentemente se tiene que revalorizar, porque las empresas que no se revalorizan duran poco en el mercado.

Ahora, ese porcentaje que expones, tengo una pregunta... ¿Incorpora las entradas de nuevos valores? Es decir, si yo saco a bolsa una amplicación de capital de 100M, eso no debería de contar, porque es dinero que sale del bolsillo de la gente. Si esas acciones mañana valen 110M, entonces is que son 10M de revalorización.

No se si me he explicado, o si me he liado más...


----------



## Starkiller (27 Jun 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Los datos USA han salido mejor de lo esperado, gracias al falseo de datos.
> 
> La correlación entre USA y el IBEX siempre me ha hecho gracia, creo que los bolsistas piensas que somos uno de los estados USA, quiza la situación inmobiliaria y de los bancos acrecienta el parecido.



Me ha llamado la atención que cada cambio de tendencia del IBEX era precedido por el mismo cambio de tendencia en el valor EUR-DOL unos minutos antes.

¿Esta relacionado, o es mera casualidad (Más bien algo estructural, me refiero)?


----------



## nam (27 Jun 2008)

Alguien se dio cuenta de los movimientos paralelos de las bolsas asiaticas?

Yahoo! Finance

pulsad la pestanya de Asia y mirad el Nikkei, Hang Seng y Straits. Desde las 11am hasta la 1pm hora de Tokio parece que hayan "parado" las bolsas. O las autoridades bursatiles o los inversores han decidido darse un respiro. Muy raro.


----------



## Raimon (27 Jun 2008)

nam dijo:


> Alguien se dio cuenta de los movimientos paralelos de las bolsas asiaticas?
> 
> Yahoo! Finance
> 
> pulsad la pestanya de Asia y mirad el Nikkei, Hang Seng y Straits. Desde las 11am hasta la 1pm hora de Tokio parece que hayan "parado" las bolsas. O las autoridades bursatiles o los inversores han decidido darse un respiro. Muy raro.



Segun el canal internacional de la BBC de esta manana de viernes, la bolsa de Shangai andava con unas perdidas del orden del 20%, y otras bolsas chinas perdian incluso mas. Teniendo en cuenta que una perdida del 5% ya se considera un drama, hay motivo mas que suficiente para echar el cierre un par de dias.


----------



## 2084 (27 Jun 2008)

¿Cómo va el Dow Jones?


----------



## nam (27 Jun 2008)

2084 dijo:


> *El Dow Jones pierde más del 3%!!!!!!!!!*



Le han dado vitaminas y esta subiendo...pero yo creo que hoy se termina mas o menos plano.


----------



## mmm (27 Jun 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Los datos USA han salido mejor de lo esperado, gracias al falseo de datos.



Yo pensaba que eso sólo ocurría en Ejpaña. 

Vaya, quizás es que yo sea muy amigo de los tópicos de 5 céntimos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Jun 2008)

2084 dijo:


> ¿Cómo va el Dow Jones?



Ya has editado 

Va mejor que ayer....


----------



## 2084 (27 Jun 2008)

Es que ha durado tan poco... y no quría parecer alarmista.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Jun 2008)

2084 dijo:


> Es que ha durado tan poco... y no quría parecer alarmista.



Te has equivocado y has debido ver el cierre de ayer. Hoy no ha bajado en ningún momento el 3%...de momento...


----------



## Paisaje (27 Jun 2008)

Hostia, que puede acabar en rojo el ibex si le da por copiar al DcoJones!
a las 16:47
DJ




48.53 (0.42%)
IBEX35




8,70 (0,07%)


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Jun 2008)

S&P500 desplomandose poco a poco, el lunes sera movidito como siga asi.

Dow y Nasdaq perdiendo un 1% ...

Lunes rosa ?


Edito; me voy a la tasca que hoy es viernes


----------



## CHARLIE (27 Jun 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> S&P500 desplomandose poco a poco, el lunes sera movidito como siga asi.
> 
> Dow y Nasdaq perdiendo un 1% ...
> 
> ...



Lo que no comprendo es que a estas horas el Dow Jones pierde un -1,04, el eurostoxx un -0,74% y nuestro ´`inidce (de 35 valores sólo valen la pena 5), que se haya mantenido en +0,10%.

¿Es que todavía les queda algo de oro por vender y acabar de reventarlo "maquillando" nuestro glorioso selectivo?


----------



## ipj (27 Jun 2008)

Al final ha terminado con ganancias, poquitas pero ganancias. Qué extraño para ser un Viernes...


----------



## nief (30 Jun 2008)

como abre el nikkei?

Me da que esta semana va a ser de infarto no?

Todo el verano va a serlo tengo miedo por el fin del verano... todo apunta a que por ahi sera cuando empiece la debacle


----------



## Tuttle (30 Jun 2008)

nief dijo:


> como abre el nikkei?




Nada relevante, al final cae un poco pero parece que puede hasta rebotar

Edito: Pa tuerto, es el nikei el que rebota. El Ibex tiene entradas para los 6000 miles.


----------



## Tuerto (30 Jun 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> Nada relevante, al final cae un poco pero parece que puede hasta rebotar



Si esta rebotando por debajo de los 12.000 puntos.


----------



## Rocket (30 Jun 2008)

Pues hace un rato el IBEX estaba a -0,71%...


----------



## adso de melk (30 Jun 2008)

qué le esté pasando a iberia?


----------



## Rocket (30 Jun 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> qué le esté pasando a iberia?



Nos hundimos... eso si, el circo esta muy bien montado: Eurocopa, San Fermines, Expo Zaragoza 2008, Olimpiadas... en cuanto al pan, ya se vera si hay suficiente.


----------



## Paisaje (30 Jun 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> qué le esté pasando a iberia?



Pufff, es verdad!  -9,25



Rocket dijo:


> en cuanto al pan, ya se vera si hay suficiente.



Muahahahahahaaaa... por no llorar


----------



## Paisaje (30 Jun 2008)

Halaaaaa... 
En Campofrío deben estar cortando las lonchas más finas que nunca... -15,86

Edito: 11.977,70




112,10 (0,93%) estamos a punto de bajar del mínimo anual de los *11.937,20*


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (30 Jun 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> qué le esté pasando a iberia?



naaa un aterrizaje suave


pues me puedo imaginar y estoy suponiendo, que había un convenio con los pilotos, ese convenio supeditaba las subidas salariales a los resultados de la compañía, y duraba dos años (creo que ya se tiene que acabar)


Ha salido que las low-cost están barriendo


Así que tienes a una plantilla que va a ir a la huelga este verano porque quiere mucho más dinero (los pilotos), como les subas el sueldo tienes que subierselo a los demas o tienes más huelgas. Tienes el petroleo a 143, ahora mismo IBERIA debe estar pagando la gasolina como si estuviera a 120 euros (tened en cuenta que las subidas tardan un parde meses o cuatro en llegar al consumidor final). Y encima tienes a una competencia que te está barriendo del mapa


Pues yo creo que los tiros van por ahí


----------



## Paulus (30 Jun 2008)

Joder, hace no muchos meses, cuando me desentendí de la bolsa, Telefónica andaba por los 22€ e Iberia rozando los 3..... Lo siento por los inversores y por los que tenemos plan de pensiones variable


----------



## Paisaje (30 Jun 2008)

Bueno, creo que ha llegado el momento de poner esta afoto...


----------



## Fran1914 (30 Jun 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> Bueno, creo que ha llegado el momento de poner esta afoto...



Dios..... menudo bajon, como siga asi va a ocurrir un crack de la virgen

Estos dias he estado "desconectado" del foro, alguien me explica el porque de esto?


----------



## dillei (30 Jun 2008)

Empieza la fiesta de hoy


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (30 Jun 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> Bueno, creo que ha llegado el momento de poner esta afoto...



Sería más apropiada esta:





La sheikra de los Busch gardens de Tampa, la caída es en vertical (90 grados)
Yo sobreviví a la Sheikra!! :


----------



## adso de melk (30 Jun 2008)

Lo que me extraña es que estamos un poco solos en la caída, espero que Europa se sume a la fiesta y no digamos USA


----------



## dillei (30 Jun 2008)

Ya cae un 1,6%, esto ya es el pan nuestro de cada dia


----------



## Rocket (30 Jun 2008)

Jo... a que perdemos los 11.800??? :

Hoy empieza todo...


----------



## dillei (30 Jun 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Jo... a que perdemos los 11.800??? :
> 
> Hoy empieza todo...



Para redondear el mes de Junio


----------



## quimu (30 Jun 2008)

*Estaba claro que el Ibex iba a perder los 12000*

"Julio estaba claro. Se podrán producir rebotes pero la tendencia es bajista. Esto aún no ha terminado. Muchos te dirán que se avecina un fuerte rebote, que ya ha caido mucho desde máximos y un montón de tonterias más. No hagas caso a nadie que te diga eso. Ahora lo mejor es estar fuera del mercado y esperar en liquidez. La bajada puede ser muy importante si alguien no lo remedia.
Buenos dias"

Registrate en www.invertired.com (rápido registro) y únete al grupo asesoramiento financiero.


----------



## Rocket (30 Jun 2008)

Y esto no es el final... con la subida de tipos, y la constante subida del Brent, que por cierto acaba de superar los 144$ por barril, lo que en poco tiempo perdera el Ibex-35 son los 11.500.


----------



## Paisaje (30 Jun 2008)

quimu dijo:


> "Julio estaba claro. Se podrán producir rebotes pero la tendencia es bajista. Esto aún no ha terminado. Muchos te dirán que se avecina un fuerte rebote, que ya ha caido mucho desde máximos y un montón de tonterias más. No hagas caso a nadie que te diga eso. Ahora lo mejor es estar fuera del mercado y esperar en liquidez. La bajada puede ser muy importante si alguien no lo remedia.
> Buenos dias"
> 
> Registrate en www.invertired.com (rápido registro) y únete al grupo asesoramiento financiero.



Por favor, fundan este hilo con el de "¿Habéis visto el IBEX35?", que es el hilo oficial porque el pueblo así lo ha querido.


----------



## Tuttle (30 Jun 2008)

¡Cuantas gangas!


----------



## dillei (30 Jun 2008)

spam spam spam


----------



## freedani (30 Jun 2008)

Siguiente nivel de soporte 11.000 puntos. Nos espera un ciclo de bolsa bajista de 2 a 3 años.


----------



## Rocket (30 Jun 2008)

freedani dijo:


> Siguiente nivel de soporte 11.000 puntos. Nos espera un ciclo de bolsa bajista de 2 a 3 años.



Tanto??? : Yo creo que en un año deberia estabilizarse... justo cuando pase lo peor de la recesion.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (30 Jun 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Tanto??? : Yo creo que en un año deberia estabilizarse... justo cuando pase lo peor de la recesion.



cuando pase la recesión esta vendrá otra más fuerte


ya que no estamos en recesión

estamos entrando en una depresión


cambio de modelo economico y 15 años jodidos


----------



## Paisaje (30 Jun 2008)

Si cae ese soporte de los 11.900, ¿Dónde está el siguiente?

*Los bajistas aprietan y el Ibex 35 llega a perder los 11.900 puntos*

FUENTE

Con el petróleo al alza y el miedo en el cuerpo, el Ibex 35 ha ido acelerando las caídas hasta perder más del 1,5%, lo que le ha llevado romper a la baja los 11.900 puntos marcando mínimos en 11.880,3. Mientras, muchos son los que esperan un rebote pensando en la fuerte sobreventa. Por su parte, el euro continúa subiendo y se coloca ya de nuevo por encima de los 1,58 dólares.

*"En plazos cortos la sobreventa es elevadísima y eso hace probable que se asista a un rebote. Este rebote tiene visos de ser vulnerable y todo apunta a que después del mismo las caídas se impondrán nuevamente"*, señalan los expertos de Bolságora. "De este modo, estos momentos son poco aptos para abrir posicionamientos en corto hasta que no se forme este rebote y cuando se busca el lado largo para tratar de aprovechar este previsible reacción alcista lo que se encontrarán son que las ecuaciones rentabilidad riesgo son por lo general poco atractivas", explican.

Desde Link Securities destacan que "la renta variable se debe enfrentar en los próximos meses a un escenario complejo, de escaso crecimiento económico, lo que se verá reflejado en los resultados empresariales, y con tipos al alza, que harán más atractivas otras opciones de inversión de menor riesgo". Pero los analistas de esta firma creen que "gran parte de este escenario está ya descontado en las bolsas occidentales". "Sólo si el escenario va a peor, con el precio del crudo continuando su escalada, entenderíamos que los recortes continuaran en las bolsas y se traspasaran los actuales niveles, donde los índices poseen importantes soportes", añaden.
Referencias

El petróleo mantiene hoy la tendencia alcista. El barril del West Texas, de referencia en EEUU, cotiza en torno a los 141,59 dólares, frente a 140,21 dólares el viernes en Nueva York, donde marcó un nuevo récord al cierre. El precio del barril había alcanzado el viernes, durante la jornada los 142,99 dólares en Nueva York y los 142,97 dólares en Londres.

Como referencia bursátil, los mercados europeos tienen la jornada negativa que se ha vivido hoy en la Bolsa de Tokio. Allí, el índice Nikkei bajó hoy al cierre 62,98 puntos, o un 0,46%, hasta situarse en los 13.481,38 puntos y finalizó el peor primer semestre desde 1995, aunque ganó un 8% en el segundo trimestre para recuperar la mitad de lo perdido desde que tocó un mínimo anual en marzo.

Los minoristas presionaron al mercado. Takashimaya cayó un 1,3% después de que el operador de grandes almacenes registrara un descenso del 8% de su beneficio del primer trimestre y redujo sus perspectivas de ventas anuales.


----------



## Paisaje (30 Jun 2008)

He encontrado respuesta a mi anterior pregunta aquí:

ibex 35 pierde soporte semanal (gráficos inside)

domingo 22 de junio de 2008


la semana pasada comentabamos que en caso que las fuerzas bajistas ganaran la partida, el cierre semanal rondaria los 12.500 puntos.

cerrada la semana en 12.412 y perdido el soporte semanal a largo plazo, parece inevitable la visita a minimos anuales de 11.924 puntos, donde se encuentra el nivel de fibonacci de 38,20%

el dow jones indice de referencia clave esta en situacion similar al haber perdido tambien su soporte semanal a largo plazo de 11.900 puntos, marca busqueda de su nivel minimo anual en 11.645 puntos en un primer paso y su nivel de fibonacci 38,20% en 11.524 en un segundo paso.

en ambos casos, si la semana que viene dichos soportes se pierden, evitando la formacion de un doble suelo, tendriamos un escenario veraniego bajista, donde se buscarian niveles de 10.700 puntos en el Dow Jones (50% de fibo) y de 10.650 puntos para el ibex 35 (50% de fibo)

la semana que viene muy importante, donde lo probable es un acercamiento a nivel de 11.900, un rebote, que si no supera el nivel de 12.300 no romperia la directriz bajista y lanzaria de nuevo la busqueda del 11.900, cuya perdida supondria la busqueda del nivel de *10.650*.

si tocados los 11.900 el rebote rompe los 12.300 y con ello la directriz bajista, lo probable es que llegue hasta 12.900, donde definira si es rebote de gato muerto girandose a la baja o es doble suelo retomando la senda alcista.


----------



## Rocket (30 Jun 2008)

Por cierto, con la bolsa rondando los 11.900... a que año hemos retrocedido? Al 2005 - 2006, aproximadamente???


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Jun 2008)

Alguien cree viable que la economia actual pueda soportar el barril a $142, si se mantiene o sube, que es lo más probable entraremos en una crisis más que estructural, de cambio de modelo energetico, con cambios a medio y largo plazo e indudablemente con repercusión en bolsa.

Aparte, tenemos la caida del dolar, la inflación galopante mundial y el estallido de la burbuja inmo-financiera mundial.

Y por si fuera poco, aqui estamos aun peor. Qque le pasara al IBEX, pues no soy pitoniso pero creo que va ha sufrir mucho y durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## euriborde (30 Jun 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Por cierto, con la bolsa rondando los 11.900... a que año hemos retrocedido? Al 2005 - 2006, aproximadamente???



Verano de 2006. Casi dos años


----------



## muyuu (30 Jun 2008)

euriborde dijo:


> Verano de 2006. Casi dos años



Justamente la última entrada tocha que hice, y me salí el diciembre pasado


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (30 Jun 2008)

Me acabo de salir


compré warrantas puts 


he ganado de 500 a 800 euros en un mesecito.


Espero que este rebote no sea el definitivo y cuando vuelva a pasar de los 13000 vuelvo a comprar


sino por lo menos ya me he salido y veo los toros desde el tendido


Mi predicción es que aquí a final de año nos vayamos a los 9800, o los toque en algún momento


----------



## Mendrugo (30 Jun 2008)

*Atentos..*

..a las próximas jornadas, que posiblemente, y temporalmente,tendremos cambio tendencial en todos los "indices de precios.
Esto es, renta variable, bonos, materias primas....etc.

Not comment.


----------



## freedani (30 Jun 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> Me acabo de salir
> 
> 
> compré warrantas puts
> ...



No estoy muy seguro de que los toque este año, lo que si creo es que de confirmarse una caída a esos niveles, podríamos ver los 9000, o quizás también los 8000, en un periodo de 2 años.


----------



## reydmus (30 Jun 2008)

Yo creo que la crisis sera crucial cuando el ibex baje de los 10.000 y si llega a 8000, agarrense los machos.

Al paso que va para final de año facil, yo creo que incluso septiembre puede ser un mes historico


----------



## HOOOR (30 Jun 2008)

Esto se parece ya a la tele, te bombardean con publicidad asquerosilla...


----------



## Eslacaña (30 Jun 2008)

Hasta los 9.000 que era como estaba hace tres o cuatro años aún le queda recorrido.


----------



## Paisaje (30 Jun 2008)

¡¡¡ Esto va parribaaaaa aumpfff !!!

Los insurrectos que han irrumpido en la bolsa esta mañana, en realidad eran agentes secretos que traían material de insuflar botox


----------



## luisfernando (30 Jun 2008)

vuelve para abajo, mira el petroleo, esta en casi 150


----------



## Tuttle (30 Jun 2008)

Gato muerto, cuando abra WS se va a freir monas.


----------



## luisfernando (30 Jun 2008)

a 148,5 el tapis, y los españolitos de resaca juash! menos mal que no trabajo, porque con gente asin...


----------



## ipj (30 Jun 2008)

¿148,5? ¿pero dónde has visto tu eso? Según la página de calopez Euribor, a estas horas está a 142,14, que tampoco está mal.


----------



## luisfernando (30 Jun 2008)

el tapis , no el de brent, pero siempre hay que fijarse en los demas porque el brent lo copia en unos dias

The International Oil & Gas Newspaper


----------



## muyuu (30 Jun 2008)

La OPEP dice que estará al 170$ a finales de verano... ¿por qué se sigue sorprendiendo la gente?


----------



## Starkiller (30 Jun 2008)

ipj dijo:


> ¿148,5? ¿pero dónde has visto tu eso? Según la página de calopez Euribor, a estas horas está a 142,14, que tampoco está mal.



Ese dato va un poco atrasado; o mide algo distinto. Si no lo interpreto mal, el brent a 1min esta ahora a 144,5

Brent Oil Chart


----------



## euriborde (30 Jun 2008)

jornada la de hoy muy similar a la del pasado viernes


----------



## muyuu (30 Jun 2008)

euriborde dijo:


> jornada la de hoy muy similar a la del pasado viernes



Siguiendo la tendencia bajista, parece claro que acabaremos por debajo de los 12000.


----------



## trafec (30 Jun 2008)

Concretamente 11.990,10


----------



## mila (30 Jun 2008)

El Ibex registra su mayor pérdida en un semestre desde 1990


----------



## BOFH (1 Jul 2008)

Comenzamos!!!!!!


IBEX 35 11.917,90 *-1,07% -128,30* 12.046,20 09:16


----------



## Rocket (1 Jul 2008)

Sorprendentemente, ayer se recupero muy bien, apenas perdiendo alrededor de medio punto...

Coimo bien reza el Economista: "Que poco dura la alegria en casa del pobre". Y esa frase no ha sido escogida "al azar...".

*-1,32%*


----------



## Paisaje (1 Jul 2008)

Encuentro esta gráfica a tres meses muy ilustrativa







con una cuestabajo casi en línea recta desde mediados de mayo

Está por definirse (según dicen los ejpertos) en estas semanas si tenemos "gato muerto".

A un año:


----------



## dillei (1 Jul 2008)

Vámonos... un 1,6% dawn :


----------



## Paisaje (1 Jul 2008)

Ayer, picando en mínimos anuales.
Hoy, también . . . *11.859,20*




187,00 (1,55%)


----------



## arrhenius (1 Jul 2008)

Ha pasado algo concreto para justificar estas bajadas?

por cierto el pago de dividendos justifica una bajada del 12% en IBERIA? 


no entiendo nada la verdad, cual es el suelo del IBEX?


----------



## Paisaje (1 Jul 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> no entiendo nada la verdad, cual es el suelo del IBEX?



Si no se logran mantener los 11.900, el próximo soporte estaría situado en los en los *10.650*.

Edito:

Hostias!!! 11.806,70




-239,50 (-1,99%)

No, si al final *Allanacerros* va a tener razón.


----------



## Nopepito (1 Jul 2008)

*¿Y el siguiente?*



Paisaje dijo:


> Si no se logran mantener los 11.900, el próximo soporte estaría situado en los en los *10.650*.
> 
> Edito:
> 
> ...



Porque esto sigue cuesta abajo a toda pastilla y como tengo intereses en bolsa, pues me gustaría saberlo, aunque la verdad, como no pienso vender a corto o medio, tampoco es que me preocupe mucho, es solo por tener una referencia, ya que hace tiempo que no miro el IBEX.


----------



## Rocket (1 Jul 2008)

Los tres patitos...

-2,22% 11.778,30


----------



## terraenxebre (1 Jul 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Los tres patitos...
> 
> -2,22% 11.778,30



Ahí ahí...que le zurren bien zurrado


----------



## Paisaje (1 Jul 2008)

seacock dijo:


> ¿Por qué? Para los profanos ...



Échale un vistazo a ésto y acto seguido, a ésto.


----------



## euriborde (1 Jul 2008)

Hoy comienza igual que ayer y el viernes. ¿Se paliará otra vez la bajada del inicio de jornada durante el resto del día?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Jul 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> Ha pasado algo concreto para justificar estas bajadas?
> 
> por cierto el pago de dividendos justifica una bajada del 12% en IBERIA?
> 
> ...



Evidentemente la gente no lo soltaba por los dividendos. Ahora que están pagados es la caida libre...Seguro que veremos más de lo mismo...


----------



## oicangius (1 Jul 2008)

es sólo a mí o la página Bolsa de Madrid
no se actualiza desde las 9:22


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (1 Jul 2008)

10:39 *11.787,60* *-2,15%*


----------



## javi_el_zorro (1 Jul 2008)

oicangius dijo:


> es sólo a mí o la página Bolsa de Madrid
> no se actualiza desde las 9:22



es verdad... _Martes, 1 de Julio de 2008 (09:22)_ y son las 10:43 :


----------



## Portador del Caos (1 Jul 2008)

Vamos, que nos vamos!!

-2,34%


----------



## autoctono (1 Jul 2008)

IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
11.763,70 -2,35% -282,50 10:42:01


----------



## Nazgulillo (1 Jul 2008)

Viendo la gráfica, parece que esté descalabrándose por unas escaleras


----------



## Rocket (1 Jul 2008)

donde creeis que esta el suelo del IBEX35? Es decir, cuando dejara de bajar definitivamente? Yo diria que sobre los 10.000, sin llegar a perder la cifra de 5 numeros...


----------



## djvan (1 Jul 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> donde creeis que esta el suelo del IBEX35? Es decir, cuando dejara de bajar definitivamente? Yo diria que sobre los 10.000, sin llegar a perder la cifra de 5 numeros...



Si siguen sin tomarse las medidas oportunas el suelo esta en los 7565 puntos.


----------



## terraenxebre (1 Jul 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> donde creeis que esta el suelo del IBEX35? Es decir, cuando dejara de bajar definitivamente? Yo diria que sobre los 10.000, sin llegar a perder la cifra de 5 numeros...



por debajo de los 7.000


----------



## dillei (1 Jul 2008)

lo peor es que Telefónica está plana/subiendo, por lo que encima, está "sujetando" al ibex :


----------



## oicangius (1 Jul 2008)

javi_el_zorro dijo:


> es verdad... _Martes, 1 de Julio de 2008 (09:22)_ y son las 10:43 :



lo mismo esperan algún rebote para actualizar. Ante todo que no cunda el pánico


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (1 Jul 2008)

seacock dijo:


> Lo más interesante es que por primera vez, parece bastante desacoplada de lo que ocurre en las bolsas europeas y USA.
> 
> Ya baja 2.25% y Colonial en 0.46!



eso es lo malo

iba a lllegar un día que se iba a desaclopar

y no iba ser para despegar precisamente


vaya mierda yo vendi mis warrants puts ayer cuando marcaba 11.900


pero como dicen, que el último dinero que lo gane otro.


----------



## dillei (1 Jul 2008)

dillei dijo:


> lo peor es que Telefónica está plana/subiendo, por lo que encima, está "sujetando" al ibex :



Ya cae Telefónica... hoy un 3,5% minimo para el ibex


----------



## Nazgulillo (1 Jul 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> donde creeis que esta el suelo del IBEX35? Es decir, cuando dejara de bajar definitivamente? Yo diria que sobre los 10.000, sin llegar a perder la cifra de 5 numeros...



Pues esa pregunta tengo yo también, pero no tengo ningún conocimiento sobre bolsa excepto lo que leo por aquí...

Viendo este gráfico histórico desde el 90, ¿se puede extrapolar algo?


----------



## Rocket (1 Jul 2008)

-2,71% :

Oye, que esto va en serio...


----------



## dillei (1 Jul 2008)

3% down al canto :


----------



## BOFH (1 Jul 2008)

Me da a mi que estan cobrando para mantenerse en liquidez (la poca que hay)


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (1 Jul 2008)

11:01 *11.721,00* *-2,70%* :


----------



## dillei (1 Jul 2008)

Creo que el ibex lleva este año *mas de un 22%* de pérdidas :::


----------



## lobomalo (1 Jul 2008)

a mi me gustan las cifras de ferrovial!!! jurjurjur que diabolicas ellas!1...


BOLSA: El Ibex pierde un 2,8% y hace equilibrios sobre los 11.700; Ferrovial (-6,66%) suspendida por volatilidad, Iberia (-5,92%), ACS (-5,64%), Telecinco (-5,91%)


----------



## bestia (1 Jul 2008)

:::...


----------



## Paisaje (1 Jul 2008)

Nazgulillo dijo:


> Viendo la gráfica, parece que esté descalabrándose por unas escaleras



Más bien por un barranco.
Bueno, nazgulillo, a ver para cuándo otra porrita del Ibex...


----------



## euriborde (1 Jul 2008)

ya ha parado de bajar. Ahora parriba, como ayer y el viernes


----------



## dillei (1 Jul 2008)

seacock dijo:


> Pues vaya leche que se ha pegado Ferrovial. Por cierto, ¿qué demonios pasa con Iberia?



Principalmente que la cotización del petroleo le afecta directamente.

Creo que hoy no recupera


----------



## 2084 (1 Jul 2008)

Una caída del 2´8% en las dos primeras horas de sesión no está nada mal. Si sigue así terminaríamos en los diezmiles.


----------



## quimu (1 Jul 2008)

Ahi lo teneis. Como comentaba ayer,el ibex se iba a pegar el hostión y se dirige irremediablemente hasta la zona de los 10700-10800 en primera instancia para después dirigirse a los 9600. De momento, todos fuera. Se pueden producir algunos rebotes pero esto es bajista.
Saludos


----------



## Nazgulillo (1 Jul 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> Más bien por un barranco.
> Bueno, nazgulillo, a ver para cuándo otra porrita del Ibex...



Jajaj tuve la suerte del principiante  . ¿Habrá que abrir hilo, o sólo se hace para el cierre semanal? :o


----------



## quimu (1 Jul 2008)

Astroc no tiene freno. Es una empresa abocada a la desaparición y su valor llegará prácticamente a 0 y sus accionistas perderan mucho dinero. No te atrevas a entrar pensando que el valor de la acción está muy bajo. Te aseguro yo que está muy alto y la verás rozando el 0. La quiebra tarde o temprano es irremediable.


----------



## Paisaje (1 Jul 2008)

Nazgulillo dijo:


> Jajaj tuve la suerte del principiante  . ¿Habrá que abrir hilo, o sólo se hace para el cierre semanal? :o



Ahora que lo dices, estaría bien abrir el hilo de la porra el jueves, para despedir la semana con un poquito misterio  

El que ganó la porra, que abra el hilo


----------



## Paisaje (1 Jul 2008)

euriborde dijo:


> ya ha parado de bajar. Ahora parriba, como ayer y el viernes



No está mal. De 12.000 a 11.700 esta mañana.
A recuperar trescientos puntitos de nada...


----------



## paaq (1 Jul 2008)

Afirma pierde un 11%, Colonial un 8%.







Arded, arded, malditas.


----------



## Rocket (1 Jul 2008)

El BRENT se dispara a 144,07$, por lo que todo aprece indicar que la bolsa seguira bajando...


----------



## Paisaje (1 Jul 2008)

*11.677,10*




369,10 (3,06%)

:::


----------



## Rocket (1 Jul 2008)

Envido

-3,34%


----------



## Starkiller (1 Jul 2008)

De cabeza a los 11.600... esta siendo un día chungo...


----------



## Sargento Highway (1 Jul 2008)

11:35:-3,21%


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (1 Jul 2008)

a por ellos oehhhhhhhhhh

a por ellos oehhhhhhhhhh



me refiero a los 10.000 puntos


----------



## Paisaje (1 Jul 2008)

En ocasiones la bolsa me recuerda a ésto:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fJJkjT7VB8k&hl=en"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fJJkjT7VB8k&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Nazgulillo (1 Jul 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> En ocasiones la bolsa me recuerda a ésto:
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fJJkjT7VB8k&hl=en"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fJJkjT7VB8k&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



RISING FAIL!!!! x'D


----------



## adso de melk (1 Jul 2008)

Estamos ante un crack encubierto, a diferencia de lo que ocurrio en 1929, donde la bolsa se hundió en 2 sesiones, en este3 caso la pendiente es menos escarpada pero igual de mortal.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Jul 2008)

IBEX35?

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oLz5wrgBD5g&hl=en"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oLz5wrgBD5g&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Paisaje (1 Jul 2008)

Ibex 35?

Toda la bolsa en rojo, con honrosas excepciones.


----------



## Iron John (1 Jul 2008)

A las 12:02 de hoy están los 35 en rojo con caída del 2.64% :


----------



## El_Presi (1 Jul 2008)

a ver si tiene huevos Trichet de subir los tipos el jueves


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Jul 2008)

Pues parece que ya hay apuestas a subidas del 0,5% en el tipo basico en lugar del 0,25%


----------



## BOFH (1 Jul 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> a ver si tiene huevos Trichet de subir los tipos el jueves



No me seas agorero. Trinchete tiene que subir los tipos si o si


----------



## dillei (1 Jul 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> a ver si tiene huevos Trichet de subir los tipos el jueves



Con la inflación al 4 no le queda otra


----------



## David_ (1 Jul 2008)

*-2,78%* 12:35 :d


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Jul 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> Estamos ante un crack encubierto, a diferencia de lo que ocurrio en 1929, donde la bolsa se hundió en 2 sesiones, en este3 caso la pendiente es menos escarpada pero igual de mortal.



En 1929 duró bastante más que dos sesiones...


----------



## feliponII (1 Jul 2008)

hace un momento en intereconomia TV del presentador al Ejperto-Analista ... 

*¿¿¿Bueno ... SE ACABA EL MUNDO YA O NO?* :




Y el dow que se perfila ostioso hoy debido a los rumores del inminente ataque de israel a iran ... 

Ay dios, la que se va a liar ...............


----------



## Paisaje (1 Jul 2008)

feliponII dijo:


> Y el dow que se perfila ostioso hoy debido a los rumores del inminente ataque de israel a iran ...



"Se perfila ostioso" jajajajajajaaa

Como ocurra lo que dices del ataque, petróleo a 200$ de un plumazo.


----------



## adso de melk (1 Jul 2008)

> En 1929 duró bastante más que dos sesiones...



es cierto, la bolsa estuvo bajista durante años, pero me refiero al jueves negro seguido del martes negro de octubre que marco el colapso del sistema crediticio que tenian, que por cierto era de locos, creo que peor que este que ya es decir.


----------



## Martinez El Facha (1 Jul 2008)

feliponII dijo:


> hace un momento en intereconomia TV del presentador al Ejperto-Analista ...
> 
> *¿¿¿Bueno ... SE ACABA EL MUNDO YA O NO?* :
> 
> ...




je je je, nos estan engañando.... la poca inflacion (petroleo y comida) no es nada comparada con la monstrusa deflacion (bajada de los activos).

Espero que esten preparados (aparte de las palomitas) y hagan hecho la paz con Dios, solo los mas fuertes sobreviviran.

Ultima hora, parece que la inflacion no muere, Israel advierte a sus hospitales que se preparen para un "terremoto" (o ataque contra Iran):

Government to hospitals: Get ready for major earthquake in north - Haaretz - Israel News

Government to hospitals: Get ready for major earthquake in north 

By Yuval Azoulay, Haaretz Correspondent 

Tags: hospitals, Health Ministry 

The Health Ministry is warning of an expected earthquake in northern Israel and has stepped up preparations for a multi-casualty major disaster. 

Ministry Director-General Avi Yisraeli has instructed hospital chiefs and representatives of the health maintenance organizations in the north to prepare immediately for the possibility of a major tremor. 

In a special notice distributed to medical authorities, including managers of hospitals, health maintenance organizations, Magen David Adom, and senior officials in the health system, Yisraeli wrote that exceptional seismic activity was recorded in southern Lebanon in the middle of February. 
Advertisement 

In one three-month period this year, around 500 small tremors were recorded at a magnitude of less than two on the Richter Scale, he wrote. 

According to the director-general, the magnitude of the tremors increased in the last 10 days of May and the beginning of June, to the extent that they were felt in Israel's north. 

Yisraeli cited studies done by the Israeli Geophysics Institute, which show that the change in pace of the earthquake activities in South Lebanon raises the probability of occurrences of more strong earthquakes in the north. 

The estimates suggest an earthquake of a magnitude of six on the Richter Scale may impact upon towns in Israel from Haifa northwards, and is likely to cause destruction of buildings and foundations. 

The director-general said preparations for earthquake readiness should include checking essential medical equipment and satellite telephones in hospitals.


----------



## muyuu (1 Jul 2008)

La que está cayendo. Menos mal que saqué la pasta a tiempo.



> El Ibex 35 se irá en el corto plazo al soporte de los 10.700 para rebotar con fuerza



http://www.invertia.com/noticias/noticia.asp?idNoticia=1981631

Los analistos van cambiando el discurso.


----------



## Carnivale (1 Jul 2008)

muyuu dijo:


> La que está cayendo. Menos mal que saqué la pasta a tiempo.
> 
> 
> Invertia.com - El Ibex 35 se irá en el corto plazo al soporte de los 10.700 para rebotar con fuerza
> ...





> La tendencia bajista del selectivo español encontrará su meta allá por otoño en el soporte de los 10.700 puntos, apuntan los analistas técnicos consultados. Una vez que se reencuentre con ese guarismo, desconocido en más de dos años, el Ibex 35 subirá con fuerza para buscar de nuevo los 12.000 puntos. Aunque durante todo este proceso es muy probable que se produzcan rebotes puntuales y sin consistencia.
> 
> “El Ibex 35 puede caer hasta los 10.700 puntos en la búsqueda de una zona de consolidación una vez perdidos los 12.000. Esta caída se corresponde con el 50% de la subida hecha desde 2003 por el selectivo”, expresa Pepa Montes, analista técnico de Banco Finantia Sofinloc. “Es difícil prever un plazo, pero creo que la caída será entre verano y otoño”.
> 
> ...




Después de esto se me ha quedado un testiculo en ascensor, veremos el buen hacer de estos analistas....


----------



## muyuu (1 Jul 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> a ver si tiene huevos Trichet de subir los tipos el jueves



Creo que eso ya está descontado.


----------



## Starkiller (1 Jul 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> a ver si tiene huevos Trichet de subir los tipos el jueves



La bolsa da miedo, pero mas miedo da un 4% de inflación en la zona Euro.

Se han pasado inflacionando con la liquidez, y ahora tienen que recortar por el lado de los tipos.

Por cierto, da la impresión de que comienza un poco de lateral. ¿Nos quedaremos hoy alrededor de los 11.600? Tiene gracia, no hace tanto el número estable era el 12.600. 

1000 puntos en unos diez días son muchos puntos.


----------



## Carnivale (1 Jul 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> La bolsa da miedo, pero mas miedo da un 4% de inflación en la zona Euro.
> 
> Se han pasado inflacionando con la liquidez, y ahora tienen que recortar por el lado de los tipos.
> 
> ...



Con estas tasas de inflación nadie duda de la conveniencia de la subida de tipos.


----------



## autoctono (1 Jul 2008)

IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
11.693,90 -2,92% -352,30 13:19:58

Se acerca al temido 3% de pérdidas...


----------



## Starkiller (1 Jul 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> Con estas tasas de inflación nadie duda de la conveniencia de la subida de tipos.



No, la verdad es que no. Pero juegan a un juego peligroso: desinflacionan por un lado (tipos) timidamente, mientras inflacionan por el otro (inyecciones) brutalmente.

Ya lo han dicho por ahí arriba: las fuerzas inflaciónarias no son nada comparadas con las monstruosas fuerzas deflacionarias en las que estamos metidos.

Va a ser curioso. Yo sigo preguntandome cuando empezará el auténtico "maricón el último".


----------



## Tuerto (1 Jul 2008)

*¿Qué pasa? El Ibex, en niveles de agosto de 2006*

¿Qué pasa? El Ibex, en niveles de agosto de 2006

01/07/2008 - 11:18 - MADRID, 01 JUL. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Saltan las alarmas y el Ibex pierde cualquier tipo de soporte al cotizar en mínimos anuales y no dar síntomas de recuperación. Nuestro selectivo cotiza en niveles de agosto de 2006 y no consigue escapar de la fuerte tendencia bajista que se ha instalado en los mercados. Las claves para explicar los descensos en nuestro selectivo son varias. 

Por un lado, los inversores extranjeros penalizan a nuestras empresas por las malas perspectivas económicas para nuestro país en los próximos trimestres. Los datos macro que conocemos día tras día no hacen sino acrecentar esa opinión desfavorable hacia la economía española. El ministro Solbes ha reconocido que nuestra economía crecerá por debajo del 0,3% en este trimestre y los precios de la vivienda nueva han bajado un 7% de media en el último año.

Por otro lado, el sector financiero sigue muy penalizado por varias noticias. Ayer, Wall Street cerró lejos de sus máximos intradía y con saldo mixto porque se publicó que Lehman Brothers podía ser vendido a un precio inferior al de mercado. Esta mañana, UBS se desploma al anunciar la dimisión de cuatro de sus consejeros y porque Wall Street Journal afirma que podría lanzar un profit warning y publicar más amortizaciones por la crisis subprime. Esta noticia arrastra a todo el sector financiero europeo, también al español.

Con este panorama, el precio del petróleo tampoco da tregua y ahora mismo cotiza por encima de $141, cerca de sus máximos históricos de $143. Esto sigue provocando tensiones inflacionistas y acerca la posibilidad de que el BCE suba los tipos de interés el próximo jueves. Aunque con la que está cayendo parece que Jean Claude Trichet podría pensárselo dos veces antes de tocar los tipos, lo que sin duda sería una mala noticia para los mercados de renta variable. El posterior discurso de Trichet también será clave para conocer las intenciones del BCE en los próximos meses.

Mientras tanto, el mercado residencial-inmobiliario de Estados Unidos sigue sin dar síntomas de recuperación, algo clave para que los bancos americanos dejen de realizar amortizaciones para cubrir la pérdida de valor de sus activos. A medio plazo, la recuperación de este sector es clave para la recuperación de las bolsas. Atentos también al Informe de Empleo del próximo jueves, porque si sale peor de lo esperado el pesimismo podría aumentar. Por el contrario, si los datos son buenos podríamos ver un rayo de esperanza en el horizonte.

En estos momentos, el Ibex35 pierde un 2,6%, hasta 11.731 puntos (el 1 de agosto de 2006 cerró en 11.700 puntos). Por valores, los menos rentables son las constructoras Sacyr y Ferrovial (-6%), seguidos de Telecinco (-6%), que acaba de comentar que sus perspectivas sobre ingresos publicitarios en el 3T son inciertas. Iberia (-6%) también cae penalizado por el alto precio del petróleo. Inditex (-5%) cae por una recomendación negativa de Bernstein. Otros valores como Popular, Enagás, Abengoa, FCC, BME, ACS y Bankinter caen más de un 4%. Entre los 'Blue Chips', Iberdrola y Repsol se dejan un 2,5%, Santander y BBVA pierden un 1,5% y Telefónica cae un 0,71%.

C.P.O.


----------



## bestia (1 Jul 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> Con estas tasas de inflación nadie duda de la conveniencia de la subida de tipos.




Aunque a la vez hemos de reconocer que dicha subida no iba a solucionar la inflación en absoluto. La inversión, el crédito y el consumo YA están congelados y ni el Sr. Trichet con una subida de tipos puede evitar el incremento del precio del petroleo y de los cereales. El cosumo en particular, está por los suelos, ¿de que sirve una subida de tipos en esta situación?...no sirve de nada.


----------



## autoctono (1 Jul 2008)

Esto no es el IBEX, es el HO-NIAL = Hostión de Colonial

0,44 *-10,20% -0,05€* 13:09:47


----------



## bestia (1 Jul 2008)

autoctono dijo:


> Esto no es el IBEX, es el HO-NIAL = Hostión de Colonial
> 
> 0,44 *-10,20% -0,05€* 13:09:47




A colonial hace tiempo que la desterraron del IBEX .


----------



## autoctono (1 Jul 2008)

bestia dijo:


> A colonial hace tiempo que la desterraron del IBEX .



Por eso decía que no era el IBEX 
Deberíamos crear nuestro propio indice ladrillil, proclamo


----------



## Burbujeador (1 Jul 2008)

bestia dijo:


> Aunque a la vez hemos de reconocer que dicha subida no iba a solucionar la inflación en absoluto. La inversión, el crédito y el consumo YA están congelados y ni el Sr. Trichet con una subida de tipos puede evitar el incremento del precio del petroleo y de los cereales. El cosumo en particular, está por los suelos, ¿de que sirve una subida de tipos en esta situación?...no sirve de nada.



El petroleo se paga en dolares, si el señor Trichet no sube los tipos la inflación nos mata, veriamos dentro de poco la gasolina a 2 euros y cosas asi.

Unele a eso que en EEUU piensan en subir los tipos y tienes la tormenta perfecta.


----------



## vil. (1 Jul 2008)

bestia dijo:


> Aunque a la vez hemos de reconocer que dicha subida no iba a solucionar la inflación en absoluto. La inversión, el crédito y el consumo YA están congelados y ni el Sr. Trichet con una subida de tipos puede evitar el incremento del precio del petroleo y de los cereales. El cosumo en particular, está por los suelos, ¿de que sirve una subida de tipos en esta situación?...no sirve de nada.



Si que servirá. Empezará a decirle a los ahorradores que la cuenta bancaria es estable y aporta buenas remuneraciones, o al menos no malas. El problema será a mi entender de credibilidad; ¿cuantos ahorradores confían hoy en los bancos?.


----------



## Nazgulillo (1 Jul 2008)

Ha pasado durante un segundo el -3'01% y vuelve al -2'85%, pero tal y cómo está el patio... hoy ya no hay quien libre ni remontada que valga, la hostia está siendo espectacular.

MEJORES Y PEORES 13:24


* BBVA -1,23
* TELEFONICA -1,30
* GRIFOLS -1,43

: 
* TELECINCO -6,40
* IBERIA -6,58
* SACYR VALL -8,69


----------



## Starkiller (1 Jul 2008)

bestia dijo:


> Aunque a la vez hemos de reconocer que dicha subida no iba a solucionar la inflación en absoluto. La inversión, el crédito y el consumo YA están congelados y ni el Sr. Trichet con una subida de tipos puede evitar el incremento del precio del petroleo y de los cereales. El cosumo en particular, está por los suelos, ¿de que sirve una subida de tipos en esta situación?...no sirve de nada.



Ah! Vale, que tu eres de los que piensas que la subida de tipos la hacen para desinflacionar porque a nosotros, los pequeños consumidores, nos llega menos dinero.

No, mira. La cosa es simple:

Ahora mismo, hay mucha gente con mucho poder y pasta que gana dinero pidiendo a crédito a unos tipos relativamente bajos, y metiendo ese dinero en petroleo y materias primas, que son claramente rentables y al alza.

¿Te suena ese comportamiento? Como la burbuja inmobiliaria, solo que a mayor nivel, a nivel financiero y global.

Subir los tipos (Pero no 0,25, no... haría falta más de 1 punto porcentual entero) haría menos rentable este comportamiento; y como tu bien dices, no afectaría demasiado el consumo porque este ya esta en la parte más inelastica.

Peeeero como lo que en realidad estan intentando es inflacionar (Evidentemente al 2-3, no al 4 o superiores), prefieren dar grandes inyecciones de liquidez (Que van directamente a las materias primas y petroleo) para inflacionar, y luego intentar subir timidamente los tipos para que no sea tan catastrófico el efecto.

Pero no dudes que prefieren un IPC Euro en el 6% antes que en el -1%.

Y si, un 0,25 no sirve de nada. De hecho, lo que de verdad pararia la inflación es que cesaran de insuflar tanta liquidez. Pero claro, entonces el IPC se desplomaría.


----------



## Blackbird (1 Jul 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Ahora mismo, hay mucha gente con mucho poder y pasta que gana dinero pidiendo a crédito a unos tipos relativamente bajos, y metiendo ese dinero en petroleo y materias primas, que son claramente rentables y al alza.



Perdon por la ignoracia, pero, puede un particular comprar petroleo o materias primas de la misma forma que se compran acciones. Es decir, si quiero "comprar petroleo", puedo hacerlo atraves del broker de bankinter o del de ING?


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (1 Jul 2008)

Sacyr se hunde un 8%!!! REDIOSSSS

esto no obedece a ningun dato objetivo que hayamos conocido hoy...

*Cada vez somos mas los que pensamos que las manos duras estan actuando coordinadamente para condicionar la decision de Trinchet.

O nos mantienes los tipos o te hundimos las bolsas.*

:


----------



## adso de melk (1 Jul 2008)

No empecéis a haceros pajas ya, esperad a la apertura del down, entonces veremos por donde van los tiros, joder que día más alucinante.


----------



## bestia (1 Jul 2008)

Ciertamente el fortalecimiento del euro nos salva el culo del incremento del precio del petroleo (relativamente claro), pero los daños colaterales para la economia son tremendos en un escenario de crisis en el que nos encontramos. En pocas palabras, el Sr.Trichet está cogido por los güevos y no le queda otra que subir tipos. La pregunta es si subir tipos para contrarestar el precio del crudo ignorando el decrecimiento económico es una buena solución. Ciertamente es un escenario desalentador.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Jul 2008)

Olvidaros del mercado americano, es insolvente, bueno como el español, si europa quiere ser competitiva que se fije en los mercados del este y asiaticos, cuyas monedas tambien se estan revaluando frente al dolar.


----------



## Burbujeador (1 Jul 2008)

bestia dijo:


> Ciertamente el fortalecimiento del euro nos salva el culo del incremento del precio del petroleo (relativamente claro), pero los daños colaterales para la economia son tremendos en un escenario de crisis en el que nos encontramos. En pocas palabras, el Sr.Trichet está cogido por los güevos y no le queda otra que subir tipos. La pregunta es si subir tipos para contrarestar el precio del crudo ignorando el decrecimiento económico es una buena solución. Ciertamente es un escenario desalentador.



El problema es que los incrementos de los precios se realimentan, por eso es tan mala la inflación y por eso los tipos tenian que haber sido mas altas estos años.

Los tipos bajos no salvaran la construcción, ni la economia y a lo unico que llevara es que se tenga que subir los tipos en el largo plazo.


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (1 Jul 2008)

El petroleo pega un saltito. Ahora miso:

*142.325 +2.325*

:


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (1 Jul 2008)

Burbujeador dijo:


> El problema es que los incrementos de los precios se realimentan, por eso es tan mala la inflación y por eso los tipos tenian que haber sido mas altas estos años.
> 
> Los tipos bajos no salvaran la construcción, ni la economia y a lo unico que llevara es que se tenga que subir los tipos en el largo plazo.



Dicho como economo de pantuflas y zapatilla:

"Te sebo el precio porque yo con los actales no puedo pagá"

y asi se entra en una espiral que se retroalimenta.

:


----------



## Mr. Guiyotinne (1 Jul 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Olvidaros del mercado americano, es insolvente, bueno como el español, si europa quiere ser competitiva que se fije en los mercados del este y asiaticos, cuyas monedas tambien se estan revaluando frente al dolar.



Frente al dolar y frente al euro. La corona eslovaca ha pasado de 44 sk 1 euro en el 2001 (+o- de memoria) a 30.2 sk 1 €. Y eso que ahora en Julio se liga por fín a él, pero no veas la Jodía como se ha puesto...


----------



## Paisaje (1 Jul 2008)

Hagamos una miniporra para apostar qué ocurrirá cuando abra hoy el DowcoJones 

Mi vaticinio: caerá bruscamente con "remontada" y -3,03% al final de la jornada.


----------



## Starkiller (1 Jul 2008)

Basandome en un elaborado análisis estadístico de las últimas 7 tiradas de mi dado de 20 caras favorito, así como un estudio estadístico de la dispersión de manchas de café en mi monitor, predigo:

Subida hasta el entorno del -2% (-1,8%) tras abrir Dow Jones.

Porque estos Romanos estan locos.


----------



## Nazgulillo (1 Jul 2008)

Yo digo que al final subirá hasta el -2%, el Dow Jones bajará pero no tan malamente y aquí se mirará para allá 

Bueno como se me adelantaron, digo que -2'20% :


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Jul 2008)

mi pronostico para un 1/4 hora despues apertura NYSE; pasopalabra y me pido el comodin del publico.


----------



## Paisaje (1 Jul 2008)

up up!

Hagan sus apuestas, señoresss.
El ganador disfrutará el viernes de una jornada inolvidable con barra libre en la cafetería del parqué madrileño.


----------



## autoctono (1 Jul 2008)

Pues la cosa ha acabado tal que así

IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
11.770,90  -2,29% -275,30  17:35:54

Nazgulillo, has estado cerca


----------



## Syndark (1 Jul 2008)

En la tele han dicho que "el ibex lucha por no perder el soporte de los 11.700 puntos" xDD


----------



## Morototeo (1 Jul 2008)

BOLSA ROSA ... eiijjjjj


----------



## ronald29780 (1 Jul 2008)

Syndark dijo:


> En la tele han dicho que "el ibex lucha por no perder el soporte de los 11.700 puntos" xDD



Con el permiso de los doctos de Fibonacchi y Cia.:

A veces, el calculo de los soportes teoricos parece más bien astrologia que astronomia. 

Ejemplo: "El proximo soporte esta en 11.800 puntos, o un 50% de las ganancias acumulado en 2007.

Mmmm...

Si se queda el soporte en 11.700 puntos, tachán, es un 50% de las ganancias acumulados desde el Nov. '06. Y no pasa nada.


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Con el permiso de los doctos de Fibonacchi y Cia.:
> 
> A veces, el calculo de los soportes teoricos parece más bien astrologia que astronomia.
> 
> ...



Y SI se queda en 9800 es un 38,20 desde la subida CLAVADA!!

pero fibonacci tambien tiene su amigo pequeño (el 61,80)... que nos pondria en los 6100, como cuando Terra no? o como andabamos entoncews?


----------



## Nazgulillo (1 Jul 2008)

autoctono dijo:


> Pues la cosa ha acabado tal que así
> 
> IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
> 11.770,90  -2,29% -275,30  17:35:54
> ...



Gracias :o, ya podía tener la misma suerte para otras cosas 

Esto va cuesta abajo y sin frenos, señores... Madre mía.


----------



## quimu (1 Jul 2008)

Invertia ha publicado un articulo donde asegura que segun los analistos consultados se producirá un fuerte rebote en 10700.

Así que, no se lo crean. bajaremos más. Se podran producir algunos rebotitos, pero esto se va minimo a los 9600. Atense bien los cinturones!!!

Saludos


----------



## ronald29780 (1 Jul 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Y SI se queda en 9800 es un 38,20 desde la subida CLAVADA!!
> 
> pero fibonacci tambien tiene su amigo pequeño (el 61,80)... que nos pondria en los 6100, como cuando Terra no? o como andabamos entoncews?



Claro. 

Es una Ley de la matematica.

¿Los calculos incluyen el cambio de Colonial por T Rex?

¿Que hay de magico en un dia de calendario como el 1 de Enero?

¿Empresas con suspension de cotizacion cuentan tambien?

¿Empresas con especulaciones de mergers tienen el mismo valor como las demás?

Lo siento, pero no lo veo tan claro.

Lo que si tengo claro, es que todo el mundo calcula los numeros Fibo y se comporta subsiguientemente.

Pero esto ya se llama "dinamismo de grupo" y no tendrá tanto que ver con las matematicas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Claro.
> 
> Es una Ley de la matematica.
> 
> ...





ahi le has dado, MAS VALE QUE SOLO CAIGA EL FIBO y se lo crean todos, porque si todos entran en los 9800, y se hunde, la miseria esta asegurada


----------



## Paisaje (2 Jul 2008)

Una cosilla, sólo una confusa impresión de neófito.
La sesión del martes, después del aluvión de ventas, ha quedado como al ralentí, muy plana, como a la espera de la apertura del DowJones. 

¿Por qué parece como si hubiesen puesto el piloto automático al ibex, enchufándolo al Dow en cuanto éste ha abierto? :















¿Tanta hambre tenían a las 15:30?
¿Tan vagos son los funcionarios?
¿Tan poca personalidad tenemos?
¿Tanto les ha durao la resaca del partido?


----------



## Paisaje (2 Jul 2008)

Pongo también las capturas en pequeño, por si peta el ancho de banda


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jul 2008)

bueno, el nikkei ha aguantado casi 1 hora aprox...

a estas horas -1.1%



korea -1.61%


----------



## Rocket (2 Jul 2008)

*Va a ser que no hay rebote*

Pues va a ser que no hay rebote...

-0,65%


----------



## CazaPepitos (2 Jul 2008)

Hoy tocamos los 11.000 y por pelos no llegará a los 10.900:


----------



## Tuttle (2 Jul 2008)

Hoy me huele a batacazo del dolar.


----------



## panoli (2 Jul 2008)

CazaPepitos dijo:


> Hoy tocamos los 11.000 y por pelos no llegará a los 10.900:



Hoy acabamos en verde, yo no se que pasa con la bolsa que cuanto peores son los datos más sube XD


----------



## Nazgulillo (2 Jul 2008)

panoli dijo:


> Hoy acabamos en verde, yo no se que pasa con la bolsa que cuanto peores son los datos más sube XD



Hoy igual se libra porque la reunión en el Congreso es a las 16... Mañana, descalabro


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (2 Jul 2008)

Ha empezado la mañana con una bajón, pero ahora ha subido un poco... veremos en lo que va de dia...
Mañana va a ser el dia D, cuando trichet suba los tipos


----------



## Starkiller (2 Jul 2008)

Achacan la subida, bastante potente, a los rumores desmentidos de los bancos. Lo curioso es que el IBEX se porta incluso mejor que otras bolsas europeas, tanto en caida como en subida. No se si esto es bueno o malo. O si quiere decir que las bolsas en España estan mas separadas de la realidad que en otras partes, o por el contrario, mas cercanas.

Lo que empiezo a percibir, viendo como andan las cosas por otros sitios, es que si en España estamos jodidos, por otros lares andan igual de jodidos, o peor.

¿Alguien tiene algo que opinar sobre la subida de hoy, bastante generosa?

¿Creeis que caerá al abrir WS para quedar plana?


----------



## panoli (2 Jul 2008)

Me parece a mi que los 12.000 hoy nos los llevamos de calle... a ver que pasa


----------



## CHARLIE (2 Jul 2008)

panoli dijo:


> Me parece a mi que los 12.000 hoy nos los llevamos de calle... a ver que pasa





Bueno, todo dependerá de como vaya de "DOW", PUESTO QUE nuestro selectivo es como una cagada de perro que no vale nada por sí mismo, ni nadie de fuera de nuestro país lo toma ni siquiera en consideración.

Saludos.-


----------



## el arquitecto (2 Jul 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Achacan la subida, bastante potente, a los rumores desmentidos de los bancos. Lo curioso es que el IBEX se porta incluso mejor que otras bolsas europeas, tanto en caida como en subida. No se si esto es bueno o malo. O si quiere decir que las bolsas en España estan mas separadas de la realidad que en otras partes, o por el contrario, mas cercanas.
> 
> *Lo que empiezo a percibir, viendo como andan las cosas por otros sitios, es que si en España estamos jodidos, por otros lares andan igual de jodidos, o peor.*
> 
> ...



de subidas o bajadas de bolsa no se mucho
pero la apreciacion de que en otros sitios no estan tan bien como parece...

termino contrato ahora con un estudio aleman que, a simple vista, parece que es bastante potente (y va p'arriba), sin embargo...
oi decir que ultimamente tienen cada vez menos ingresos y entran menos proyectos importantes... por lo que se estan hartando a hacer concursos (la mayoria poco o mal remunerados... caso de ganarlos...)
si esto pasa aqui con estos... el resto que tenga menos proyeccion internacional...
hasta hace poco pensaba que esta gente intentaba abarcar mucho y por eso apretaba poco... pero ahora... si les fue bien en el pasado (justo en la ola de credito facil) no tendria por que irles mal ahora salvo que se trate de otra cosa... tambien llamada credit crunch...


----------



## feliponII (2 Jul 2008)

Hola ¡ 
Quien debe ser el crack que esta pillando papel para hacer subir la bolsa sabiendo que mañana trinchi subira un cuarto de punto si o si, el paro que viene y la situacion como esta ... 

es que la gente se mete en la bolsa sin saber siquiera eso???? 

o que los de dentro *estan tirando el anzuelo para pillar a los siempre alcistas *que creen que han llegado al suelo .y mañana machacar a los incautos ? 

o es que *ayer se vendio todo lo que se tenia que vender en mucho tiempo(manos debiles)* y ahora los que tienen los papeles no les interesa venderlos, por que los han comprado sin credito y *van a empezar a volver a inflar la bolsa-burbujita otra vez *hasta los 13.000??? 

o es que *saben que trinchi no subira los tipos *dejando el camino abierto a un rebote en condiciones? .

Esto de la bolsa segun lo mires tiene mil interpretaciones pero la tendencia es bajista segun casi todos los expertos y la economia esta negrilla ... a los que se meten hoy, no se les puede calificar de otra forma que no sea de valientes ... 

saludos


----------



## Burney (2 Jul 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Achacan la subida, bastante potente, a los rumores desmentidos de los bancos. Lo curioso es que el IBEX se porta incluso mejor que otras bolsas europeas, tanto en caida como en subida. No se si esto es bueno o malo. O si quiere decir que las bolsas en España estan mas separadas de la realidad que en otras partes, o por el contrario, mas cercanas.
> 
> Lo que empiezo a percibir, viendo como andan las cosas por otros sitios, es que si en España estamos jodidos, por otros lares andan igual de jodidos, o peor.
> 
> ...



Estos dias no he podido seguir apenas el mercado, pero viendo el gráfico yo diría que no es más que un simple pullback al anterior soporte de los 119xx.

Si no lo rompe al alza, caida en picado porque el anterior nivel de soporte ahora estaría haciendo de resistencia. Si lo supera, entonces posible tirón al 12600.


----------



## Paisaje (2 Jul 2008)

~Sr. burney (o alguien que sepa)
¿Qué es esa línea recta que presenta el gráfico???


----------



## feliponII (2 Jul 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> ~Sr. burney (o alguien que sepa)
> ¿Qué es esa línea recta que presenta el gráfico???



Hola creo que es un pequeño error de yahoo ya que yo he estado mirando durante ese momento las cotizaciones en otras paginas y se han movido y la de yahoo estaba plana (en 1,31% de subida)


----------



## Paisaje (2 Jul 2008)

Gracias, Felipón. Parecía que todos los corredores de bolsa se habían ido a tomar el café a la vez...


----------



## Burney (2 Jul 2008)

Paisaje, veo que la pregunta que me hacias ya te la han respondido.

Sobre lo del pullback que comentaba, es lo que ha hecho ACX, ha roto el soporte de 14 euros, se ha ido a los 13,8x, ha rebotado hasta los 14 y de ahi se ha desplomado hasta los 13,50 en que está ahora. Pues algo así sería lo normal en el IBEX, así que si se pierden los 116xx puntos a la baja... a pillar cortos a saco.

Por si acaso, ya he comprado un put vto. septiembre strike 10. Es un simple picoteo (Son 21 eurillos más comisiones)porque como apenas puedo seguir el mercado no quiero mucho riesgo. (es el unico contrato que se ha hecho hoy de ese strike)


----------



## Nazgulillo (2 Jul 2008)

Al final se ha quedado en una subida de 0'73%, 11.856,90


----------



## 2084 (2 Jul 2008)

Y el Dow Jones y el Nasdaq cayendo en picado...


----------



## Plusvalias-al-42% (2 Jul 2008)

2084 dijo:


> Y el Dow Jones y el Nasdaq cayendo en picado...



....qué peste !!!!....aquí huele a muerto (y yo no he sido) :


----------



## Burney (2 Jul 2008)

2084 dijo:


> Y el Dow Jones y el Nasdaq cayendo en picado...



si se confirma la caida en USa se confirmaría que lo de hoy ha sido un pullback al soporte anterior y que se acerca una leche de cuidado...

si se pierde a la baja los 116xx, a pillar cortos a saco.

PD: A ver si esta noche puedo actualizar el Visual Chart y subir un grafico actualizado en mi post de seguimiento del ibex.


----------



## percebo (2 Jul 2008)

Ole, Ole, a ver si aciertas otra vez que esta tiene pinta de ser una piña de cuidado, sobre todo si por algun casual el sp500 pierde los 1260, aunque parece que de momento no va a ser hoy.


----------



## Burney (2 Jul 2008)

percebo dijo:


> Ole, Ole, a ver si aciertas otra vez que esta tiene pinta de ser una piña de cuidado, sobre todo si por algun casual el sp500 pierde los 1260, aunque parece que de momento no va a ser hoy.



hombre Percebo como lo llevas. ¿Qué tal se te ha dado el mercado estos dias?. Espero que bien. 

Atención que mañana hay dato de paro en USA. Como salga un dato desastroso... parabajo. 

Como dije antes, roturas a la baja del 116xx es señal de apertura de cortos. Así que _tate el loro_...


----------



## scola (2 Jul 2008)

Nazgulillo dijo:


> Al final se ha quedado en una subida de 0'73%, 11.856,90



Hasta 10800 ni mirarlo (a no ser en cortos), y por mi parte, hasta los 9500 espero tranquilo, depósitos al 5% (y lo que suban..) y a disfrutar del chou con palomitas...

El dinero en la bolsa se ha ganado hasta el 2006/2007, ahora está para los muy expertos, y aun así les desplumaran...


----------



## percebo (2 Jul 2008)

Jejeje, pues ahora mismo no me va del todo mal, casi me he recuperado del castañazo que me lleve con t5, a3 y pop, (no habia pasado ni 30 minutos de que abri los cortos en a3 y salto la noticia de que se disminuia el tiempo de publicidad de tve, y como buen novato tenia mis acciones tan diversificadas que solo tenia abierto cortos en t5 y otra más ) me saltaron los stops y una buena piña y lo peor es ver como han bajado luego estando fuera, pero en fin como te he leido alguna vez, esto es la bolsa.

Pero estoy contigo, lo de mañana tiene pinta de venir cruzado, yo los cortos los tengo ya abiertos desde hace unos dias y con un buen colchon, a ver como cierra usa y como dices tu, suerte.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Jul 2008)

Mañana, jueves negro?? es un posibilidad no?? : subida de tipos, subida fuerte del precio del petróleo, publicación de resultados semestrales de grandes corporaciones, etc.:


----------



## 2084 (2 Jul 2008)

* DOW JONES -1.3% a las 21:44 
NASDAQ 100 -2.2% a las 21:43 *

Y siguen bajando...


----------



## adso de melk (2 Jul 2008)

si sube 0'5 los tipos la ostia va a ser histórica, atentos, atentos al ibex mañana, que los datos de USA son de lo peor


----------



## percebo (2 Jul 2008)

El sp500 ha cerrado al borde del abismo, 1260, mañana o gran castañazo o rebote de los gordos.


----------



## Burney (2 Jul 2008)

percebo dijo:


> Jejeje, pues ahora mismo no me va del todo mal, casi me he recuperado del castañazo que me lleve con t5, a3 y pop, (no habia pasado ni 30 minutos de que abri los cortos en a3 y salto la noticia de que se disminuia el tiempo de publicidad de tve, y como buen novato tenia mis acciones tan diversificadas que solo tenia abierto cortos en t5 y otra más ) me saltaron los stops y una buena piña y lo peor es ver como han bajado luego estando fuera, pero en fin como te he leido alguna vez, esto es la bolsa.
> 
> Pero estoy contigo, lo de mañana tiene pinta de venir cruzado, yo los cortos los tengo ya abiertos desde hace unos dias y con un buen colchon, a ver como cierra usa y como dices tu, suerte.



Pues si Percebo, esto es la bolsa. Haces un analisis perfecto y luego va una noticia y zas, te jode el analisis y la pasta. Da igual la experiencia que tenga uno, estas son cosas que se escapan totalmente del analisis. Por eso digo siempre lo de suerte, porque se necesita a raudales...

Ahora que has dicho sobre A3 me han comentado sobre A3 que el desplome viene en gran parte por las acciones que tenia pignoradas el grupo Reyal, por lo visto el banco acreedor empezó a vender las acciones para ejecutar las garantias...

La cuestión es que no sé cuantas empresas habrá que tengan parte de su capital en manos de alguien que las tenga pignoradas como garantia de préstamos, pero desde luego las que estén en esa situación tienen todas las papeletas para que les caiga la del pulpo.

Así que ahora recuerde estan en esa situación Repsol (por las acciones que tiene SacyrVallehermoso), creo que también ACS, el Banco Popular creo recordar que también y otra más que ahora no consigo acordarme. (si alguien sabe de alguna más que lo indique)

Así que mucho cuidado ya sea con los cortos (un anuncio del fin de la venta de esas acciones pignoradas podría dispararlas al alza y pillarnos a la contra) como con los largos.


----------



## percebo (2 Jul 2008)

Creo que sos cuetara tambien suena como valor matenido a base cfd´s, me parece recordar que lei un articulo en el que se comentaba que uno de los propietarios era el mismo que la habia liado con ercros con el tema de los cfd´s ejecutados por falta de garantias, acs creo que tiene un monton de union fenosa y no esta muy claro a partir de que precio pueden tener que dar nuevas garantias porque union va de capa caida, por mi de fabula, vendi acs hoy a las 16.00 poquito antes de que perdieran casi un 2% en un pis pas.

No me recuerdes lo de A3, cada vez que lo pienso me doy de cabezazos, como se me escapo viva.

Yo por mi parte no pienso moverme mucho mañana, salvo que lo vea muy claro, porque estos dias suelen pillar con el pie cambiado a todos.


----------



## cibex (2 Jul 2008)

ojo al petroleo a 144,32 dolares que ha marcado hace unos minutos. :


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (2 Jul 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Paisaje, veo que la pregunta que me hacias ya te la han respondido.
> 
> Sobre lo del pullback que comentaba, es lo que ha hecho ACX, ha roto el soporte de 14 euros, se ha ido a los 13,8x, ha rebotado hasta los 14 y de ahi se ha desplomado hasta los 13,50 en que está ahora. Pues algo así sería lo normal en el IBEX, así que si se pierden los 116xx puntos a la baja... a pillar cortos a saco.
> 
> Por si acaso, ya he comprado un put vto. septiembre strike 10. Es un simple picoteo (Son 21 eurillos más comisiones)porque como apenas puedo seguir el mercado no quiero mucho riesgo. (es el unico contrato que se ha hecho hoy de ese strike)



burney plis


pon otra vez la grafica del hombro cabeza hombro y para abajo

que es con la que me quedo yo

yo creo que se va a ir un poco para arriba todavía12500-13000, aqunque mañana salen datos importantes que pueden alterar todo el asunto


pero que se va de cabeza a 10000 tarde o temprano mas claro agua


----------



## Burney (3 Jul 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> burney plis
> 
> pon otra vez la grafica del hombro cabeza hombro y para abajo
> 
> ...



la verdad es que ahora no recuerdo qué grafico es el que me pides. Tengo una carpeta donde voy metiendo todos los graficos que voy haciendo, voy a echar un ojo a ver si encuentro y adivino el grafico que dices. Me sería de utilidad si me dijeras el tiempo aproximado que hace desde que lo puse...

PD: ¿Te refieres a éste?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/801702-post125.html


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Jul 2008)

porrilla rapida: PIERDE HOY EL NIKKEI LOS 13000?


yo digo, raspado raspado! seul de momento -2%


----------



## Tuttle (3 Jul 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> porrilla rapida: PIERDE HOY EL NIKKEI LOS 13000?
> 
> 
> yo digo, raspado raspado! seul de momento -2%



Rebotazo que te crió ahora -0,07%


----------



## adso de melk (3 Jul 2008)

Comienza el día y comienza la ostia


----------



## EL CORRAL DE LA PACHECA (3 Jul 2008)

*Comienza El Descalabro.........*

Ibex35 11.723,90 -1,12% (09:07)


----------



## dillei (3 Jul 2008)

1,7% down... hoy esto se va a los avernos

Como decian por ahí... falta Trichete con traje de torero para dar la puntilla


----------



## autoctono (3 Jul 2008)

IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
11.662,10 -1,64% -194,80  09:13:56


----------



## nief (3 Jul 2008)

buff se lo huelen...

habra hoy un 0.5%??? no se pero cuando salga la noticia hoy se puede armar la gorda...

el petroleo subiendo y el dolar cayendo.. lo de hoy puede ser la estocada final


----------



## Starkiller (3 Jul 2008)

nief dijo:


> se puede *h*armar la gorda...



Aaaargh!!! 

¡Mis ojos! ¡Mis Ojos!


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (3 Jul 2008)

Andalucia Lamentable dijo:


> Asi.
> 
> De golpe.
> 
> ...



esto le habría dolido hasta a silvia saint


----------



## txen_txo (3 Jul 2008)

No podrán con Tiché, y como le toquen las narices les sube 0.50


----------



## CazaPepitos (3 Jul 2008)

El Ibex está conteniendo la respiración hasta que hable Trichet. Descontaron un 0,25, pero como se comporte y sorprenda con un 0,5, la caida será de órdago. :


----------



## Räikkonen (3 Jul 2008)

Llevan tanto tiempo dejando ver que subiran los tipos, y tanto tiempo manteniendolos, que hasta que no lo vea, no me lo creere. Yo voto por medio punto, pero conociendo a Trichoso, lo va a dejar en un cuarto de punto, eso suponiendo que los suba.

Como le pillemos en un dia malo y los suba medio punto, las bolsas de medio mundo se van a la mierda. Y tal y como esta el patio, no creo que se arriesgue a tanto (aunque es lo que nosostros "fellow citizens of Europe" necesitamos con esta inflacion galopante que es el "primary objective of the European Central Bank", Trichet dixit).

Apuesto por 0.25 y caidita de Roma moderada en el parqué, suponiendo que los suba, que esta por ver...


----------



## Concrete (3 Jul 2008)

Debería subirlos medio punto, pero ni de coña lo va a hacer. El no espaciar la subida en unos meses es un riesgo innecesario.


----------



## CazaPepitos (3 Jul 2008)

Si los subiera un 0,5 o incluso un 0,75 no seria catastrófico a medio y largo plazo.
Bajaría la bolsa, pero debido a que todos los especulatas que la inflaron (con créditos regalados) saldrían en ordenada estampida.
De rebote, obligaría a la Reserva Federal a subir los suyos (no podría con un diferencial tan alto en el cambio dolar/euro), lo que provocaría el mismo efecto en el jodido mercado de futuros.
Los hipotecados sudarían sangre, pero por lo menos pondría orden en este caos.
Y ojo, creo que la subida debería ser de 1 o 1,25 para purgar todo el sistema.
La economía europea se resentiría los primeros meses pero se purgaría más rápidamente.


----------



## feliponII (3 Jul 2008)

Ahora mismo el ibex esta a -0,50% aproximadamente (12:46 pm 3/6/08) ... 

con los datos negativos de varias fuentes (petroleo + 1.07% caida bestial de expectativas de los consumidores y otros) 
y solo el positivo las concesiones de algunas empresas y el dato de minoristas que es mejor de lo esperado y bueno que todo esta realmente bajo (relativamente como siempre en la bolsa  ) ... 


tachin tachan ... que pasara ? a las 13:45 se resuelve el misterio y a las 15:30 los yankies lo apuntalaran ... 

pero como trinchete no suba hoy los tipos esto es capaz de acabar en verde por muy dificil que parezca 
si 0,25 ostioncillo de 2% 
si los sube un 0,50 no se lo que pasara ... pero hoy sera un dia recordado 

por cierto el hecho de tener la situacion que tenemos y que solo esta cayendo un 0.50 me hace pensar que los poseedores de acciones que quedan son de los duros-duros (manos fuertes) y que algo muy gordo (israel machaca iran, el oil sube a 1,70, y otras calamidades) tendria que pasar para que bajase mucho mas del 11.600

en fin hoy como dicen en otro post creo que es el dia D ...


----------



## Starkiller (3 Jul 2008)

Los porrazos son cuando nadie los ve venir (Nadie anticipa las crisis). Por lo tanto, dificilmente habra hoy una. Porque to quisqui lo esta esperando.

Como en el 29, durante meses antes todo el mundo se lo olia, pero rebotó y tiró p'arriba. Y cuando menos se lo esperaban, cuando creian que la cosa se salvaría... ¡Catacrack!

No hay auténtico dolor si no hay esperanza de salvación.


----------



## Concrete (3 Jul 2008)

> Si los subiera un 0,5 o incluso un 0,75 no seria catastrófico a medio y largo plazo.
> Bajaría la bolsa, pero debido a que todos los especulatas que la inflaron (con créditos regalados) saldrían en ordenada estampida.
> De rebote, obligaría a la Reserva Federal a subir los suyos (no podría con un diferencial tan alto en el cambio dolar/euro), lo que provocaría el mismo efecto en el jodido mercado de futuros.
> Los hipotecados sudarían sangre, pero por lo menos pondría orden en este caos.
> ...



Quizá, pero hay que tener en cuenta todo. 

Una subida de medio punto de golpe tendría más consecuencias aparte de las que comentas. La propia imagen pública del BCE se vería comprometida atándoles de manos para futuras acciones.


----------



## Tuerto (3 Jul 2008)

Comentario certero del editor de "Bolsamania":



> "Damos tumbos como borrachos a la espera de que el BCE nos remate."


----------



## autoctono (3 Jul 2008)

> El BCE sube los tipos en 25 puntos básicos, hasta el 4,25%
> elEconomista.es/Predo Calvo | 13:53 - 3/07/2008
> 
> El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) ha decidido subir los tipos de interés en 25 puntos básicos para situaros en el 4,25%. Esta medida era ampliamente esperada por el mercado, que ahora se pregunta si estamos ante un incremento puntual o en el inicio de un ciclo de subidas. El presidente de la entidad, Jean Claude Trichet, comparece a las 14.30 horas para explicar su decisión y puede ser esta cita donde se obtenga alguna pista sobre la mencionada cuestión.
> ...



El BCE sube los tipos en 25 puntos básicos, hasta el 4,25%- elEconomista.

Al palo de momento


----------



## Starkiller (3 Jul 2008)

Y la bolsa hace espectacular remontada hasta ponerse en verde, o casi.

Esto puede ser por dos motivos, creo yo:

a) Se temian el .5; al ser solo .25, sube.

b) Sube como loca, ansiosa por la nueva inyección hiperinfacionista que dará el BCE para "compensar" por la tímida medida deflacionista del 0.25

¿Cual creeis vosotros que es el motivo?

Edit: A ver que pasa despues de los comentarios de Trinchet, que parece que presagian mas subidas, o al menos no las descartan. (Dice que hay vigoroso crecimiento crediticio, que el crecimiento no va mal, pero que la inflación si).


----------



## Concrete (3 Jul 2008)

Resumen:

1- Que van a vigilar la inflación a medio plazo, aunque evita en la ronda de preguntas dar más pistas de si va a seguir subiendo o no.

2- Que cuidado con los convenios que repercuten la inflación en los sueldos... ya sabéis, efectos de segunda ronda, ya que la inflación va a estar un tiempo claramente por encima del 2%.

3- Insiste mucho en que los operadores pueden confiar en ellos para garantizar la estabilidad de precios. Que _pueden confiar_ en ellos. Creo que es un mensaje a los bancos, que tranquilos, a ver si relajan un poco el interbancario.


----------



## Concrete (3 Jul 2008)

Dice que un crecimiento moderado en la zona euro se reactivará a finales de 2009.


----------



## Burney (3 Jul 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Los porrazos son cuando nadie los ve venir (Nadie anticipa las crisis). Por lo tanto, dificilmente habra hoy una. Porque to quisqui lo esta esperando.
> 
> Como en el 29, durante meses antes todo el mundo se lo olia, pero rebotó y tiró p'arriba. Y cuando menos se lo esperaban, cuando creian que la cosa se salvaría... ¡Catacrack!
> 
> No hay auténtico dolor si no hay esperanza de salvación.




Pues si, toda la razón. Por eso suele funcionar muy bien el sentimiento contrario. Cuando todo el mundo está vendido... ¿quién más va a seguir vendiendo?.

De todas formas, hay que diferenciar el sentimiento de mercado de la realidad. Para que se me entienda, si una empresa pasa de ganar 1 euro por accion a perder 1 euro por acción, el desplome está asegurado por mucho sentimiento contrario que haya. Y ésto es lo que en mi opinión están descontado los mercados: menores beneficios empresariales por la crisis economica y todo lo que eso conlleva (impagos bancarios, etc).

Sobre el mercado, mientras el IBEX esté por debajo de la zona de los 12.000 sigue estando muy peligroso. Si lo supera, veo un rebote hasta el 12600. Yo ahora mismo no me sé decantar por ninguno. Esperar y ver.


PD: Starkiller: Esta subida de ahora podría estar justificada en los cierres de cortos nerviosos por no haber el desplome que se esperaba tras lo del BCE y del paro. Y a eso añade las distintas señales de abrir largos que puedan dar multitud de sistemas de especulación (como por ejemplo acabo de ver en la de Carpatos, que ha pasado de estar 100% corto a 50% largo)


----------



## Starkiller (3 Jul 2008)

Burney dijo:


> PD: Starkiller: Esta subida de ahora podría estar justificada en los cierres de cortos nerviosos por no haber el desplome que se esperaba tras lo del BCE y del paro. Y a eso añade las distintas señales de abrir largos que puedan dar multitud de sistemas de especulación (como por ejemplo acabo de ver en la de Carpatos, que ha pasado de estar 100% corto a 50% largo)



Si es así, será totalmente efímera, no? Probablemente hoy o mañana pierda todo de nuevo.

Si no lo hace, entenderé que la bolsa da por hecho nuevas inyecciones, o algo por el estilo. A veces la bolsa vale como buen indicador de lo que mucha gente opina acerca de esas cosas.


----------



## Burney (3 Jul 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Si es así, será totalmente efímera, no? Probablemente hoy o mañana pierda todo de nuevo.
> 
> Si no lo hace, entenderé que la bolsa da por hecho nuevas inyecciones, o algo por el estilo. A veces la bolsa vale como buen indicador de lo que mucha gente opina acerca de esas cosas.



si fuera así, sería efimera. Pero a saber si es realmente por cierres de cortos o hay "algo más".

En los 121xx está la directriz superior de una directriz bajista. Quizás lo vayan a llevar a probar esa directriz y si la rompe entonces si sería una señal bastante alcista de c/p.

En 5 minutos subo un grafico para que se vea.

Ahi va el grafico:


----------



## Starkiller (3 Jul 2008)

Parece ser que, tras acabar la charla, a pesar de lo que dijo inicialmente, se acabaron las subidas de tipos; por lo que parece normal entonces esta subida.

Podría ser que se había generado demasiada incertidumbre, y todo esto la haya calmado.


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (3 Jul 2008)

Dow Cae
Ibex Recae


----------



## Burney (3 Jul 2008)

Joder, qué volatilidad. 

El SP500 ha perdido el importante soporte de 1260 puntos y está por los 1253 puntos. Lo normal sería, por analisis tecnico, que rebotase hasta los 1260 puntos (pullback a soporte que ahora pasaría a ser resistencia) y si no lo supera... hacia abajo.

Momento clave.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (3 Jul 2008)

Burney dijo:


> si fuera así, sería efimera. Pero a saber si es realmente por cierres de cortos o hay "algo más".
> 
> En los 121xx está la directriz superior de una directriz bajista. Quizás lo vayan a llevar a probar esa directriz y si la rompe entonces si sería una señal bastante alcista de c/p.
> 
> ...



el ibex se puede entender muy bien por técnico


y ahora esta en canal bajista de libro


----------



## feliponII (3 Jul 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> el ibex se puede entender muy bien por técnico
> y ahora esta en canal bajista de libro



Osea que mañana en cuanto alcance los 12100 se vuelve a caer?


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Jul 2008)

buenoooooooo, hombres de poca fé


general motors cae un 15% ahora mismo.... a ver si hace dar la vuelta a todo o esto es una puta farsa


----------



## adso de melk (3 Jul 2008)

Jamás he visto a la bolsa hacer las tonterias que ha hecho hoy, recomiendo a los no expertos que se retiren de inmediato de un mercado de trileros que reventará por algún lado, más que nada porque es metafísicamente imposible mantener los soportes con el crudo a ese precio y al alza. 

¿Qué está ocurriendo? simplemente estamos ante un rebote por especulación, pero volverá a caer en breve.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Jul 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> Jamás he visto a la bolsa hacer las tonterias que ha hecho hoy, recomiendo a los no expertos que se retiren de inmediato de un mercado de trileros que reventará por algún lado, más que nada porque es metafísicamente imposible mantener los soportes con el crudo a ese precio y al alza.
> 
> ¿Qué está ocurriendo? simplemente estamos ante un rebote por especulación, pero volverá a caer en breve.



ha tenido muuuuuuchos dias peores que hoy, mucho mas volátiles....no recuerdas a mediado de enero mismo???


----------



## feliponII (3 Jul 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Joder, qué volatilidad.
> 
> El SP500 ha perdido el importante soporte de 1260 puntos y está por los 1253 puntos. Lo normal sería, por analisis tecnico, que rebotase hasta los 1260 puntos (pullback a soporte que ahora pasaría a ser resistencia) y si no lo supera... hacia abajo.
> 
> Momento clave.



señor burney desde mi ignorancia ... 
por que es tan importante ese nivel que tanto respetan tanto usted como carpatos y otros muchos ? 

es por ser el ultimo nivel de caida en el 2006?


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Jul 2008)

mañana es el dia grande para USA, ojo!

que hasta el lunes no abren de nuevo, por cierto:

NVIDIA CORP, mas de un 30% abajo


----------



## Tuttle (3 Jul 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mañana es el dia grande para USA, ojo!
> 
> que hasta el lunes no abren de nuevo, por cierto:
> 
> NVIDIA CORP, mas de un 30% abajo



Problemas con una remesa de chips de portátiles.


----------



## Paisaje (4 Jul 2008)

Varias inmos lideran hoy las caídas:

INBESOS -2,04 
INM.COLONIAL -2,33 
METROVACESA -2,52 
PARQUESOL	-2,28 
RENTA CORP. -1,57


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jul 2008)

*Y no llevamos ni una hora de cotización...*

Ole, ole... comienza la fiesta...

IBEX35 -1,22% 11.834PUNTOS...!!!


----------



## Starkiller (4 Jul 2008)

Bueno, a ver... que todos estos días comienza cayendo como loca, y luego recupera mucho.

Vamos, que es normal que comience cayendo.


----------



## autoctono (4 Jul 2008)

IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
11.825,90 -1,29% -154,20 11:51:59


----------



## Tuttle (4 Jul 2008)

Casi todo lo que puede ir mal para las bolsas va mal - The Economist. 

Menuda patada en los güevos a los mercados 



> *Bearish battalions*
> Global markets | Bearish battalions | Economist.com
> 
> Jul 3rd 2008
> ...


----------



## Bipotecado (4 Jul 2008)

feliponII dijo:


> señor burney desde mi ignorancia ...
> por que es tan importante ese nivel que tanto respetan tanto usted como carpatos y otros muchos ?
> 
> es por ser el ultimo nivel de caida en el 2006?



Lee el versículo 60 de la centuria 12 de Nostradamus...


----------



## autoctono (4 Jul 2008)

Nuestro querido IBEX intenta remontar después de rozar peligrosamente el -2%

IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
11.786,60 -1,62% -193,50 13:46:00


----------



## 2084 (4 Jul 2008)

La subida de tipos de 25 puntos básicos ya estaba descontada... Entonces, ¿por qué pierde el IBEX otro 2% en este momento?


----------



## Nazgulillo (4 Jul 2008)

2084 dijo:


> La subida de tipos de 25 puntos básicos ya estaba descontada... Entonces, ¿por qué pierde el IBEX otro 2% en este momento?



Porque es un antipatriota que no se entera de que está perfectamente preparado para salir de esta difícil situación.

Me imagino a ZP cantando mientras mira el gráfico en expansion.com: noooo te quieres enterar, yeee yeeee, que no tienes que bajar, ye ye ye yeeee (8)


----------



## autoctono (4 Jul 2008)

BEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
11.744,00 -1,97% -236,10 14:47:58

Totalmente separatista


----------



## Syndark (4 Jul 2008)

autoctono dijo:


> BEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
> 11.744,00 -1,97% -236,10 14:47:58
> 
> Totalmente separatista



El ibex se rompe amijos...


----------



## autoctono (4 Jul 2008)

IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
11.736,40 -2,03% -243,70  15:04:57

Al carajo el 2% por primera vez en la sesión...


----------



## Paisaje (4 Jul 2008)

BANKINTER -5,05	
MAPFRE	-4,40
BA.POPULAR -3,45
BANESTO	-4,38
INBESOS	-5,94
INM.COLONIAL -4,65
RENTA CORP. -5,91


----------



## Starkiller (4 Jul 2008)

Pues no, parece que no recupera... Menos mal que iba a ser una sesión con poco volumen y menos volatilidad...


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Jul 2008)

a ver SI TODO EL MUNDO DICE QUE SE VA A 10.700 (MENTIRA COCHINA) PARA LUEGO REBOTAR...... se irá a 10.700 este mes.....


para luego volver a estar lateralillo otro rato de 10.700-12.000 y en ocutbre o así otra caida hasta 9800....

pero los expertos diran que 9800 es el suelo y que rebotará con fuerza!

a ver si en 6 meses soy owned o no!!!

9800 antes de fin de año


----------



## rem777 (4 Jul 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> BANKINTER -5,05
> MAPFRE	-4,40
> BA.POPULAR -3,45
> BANESTO	-4,38
> ...



Una vez más
Bancos y constructoras.

Huy, que mala pinta tiene esto...

y la crisis acaba de empezar.


----------



## Starkiller (4 Jul 2008)

9800 antes de fin de año no es nada absurdo. Vamos, que entra dentro de lo razonable y, hasta diría yo, de lo mas posible. 

Los propios analistas lo ven negro, negro...

PS: -2.11%. No esta mal para el 4 de Julio, no. Madre de Dios, la que nos espera...


----------



## Change (4 Jul 2008)

Tendria que buscarlo pero me podeis confirmar si estos 11.760 de hoy son valores de SEPTIEMBRE 2006 ?


----------



## Snake (4 Jul 2008)

Con la bajada que lleva el IBEX este año y lo que nos falta por ver, qué pasa con los planes de pensiones que meten parte del dinero en la bolsa al IBEX? Podría ser que esos planes de pensiones *pierdan* dinero?


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Jul 2008)

Snake dijo:


> Con la bajada que lleva el IBEX este año y lo que nos falta por ver, qué pasa con los planes de pensiones que meten parte del dinero en la bolsa al IBEX? Podría ser que esos planes de pensiones *pierdan* dinero?




cómo que podria ser?

jaja, jojo....

los de tesoreria y "ahorro dinamico" se salvan y suben en un año casi un 3% de media.... los de 10-20-50-80 de inversion en bolsa.... tu que crees?



ejemplo rapido, y es general, no solo de este banco, que es el primero que me ha salido, por lo menos BKT, es muy muy transparente


https://www.bankinter.com/www/es-es/***/ebk+fon+pens_rent
BK RENTA FIJA CORTO PLAZO Renta Fija a corto 2,76% 2,76% 
BK MIXTO 20 EUROPA BOLSA Mixto Renta Fija -1,67% -1,67% 
BK GRAN RESERVA 40 ANIV FFPP Renta Variable -9,18% -9,18% 
BK VARIABLE INTERNACIONAL Renta Variable -16,99% -16,99% 
BK MULTIPLAN SELECCION Renta Variable -17,41% -17,41% 
BK VARIABLE AMERICA FP Renta Variable -18,61% -18,61% 
BK PENSION DIVIDENDO Renta Variable -19,78% -19,78% 
BK VARIABLE ESPAÑA Renta Variable -21,57% -21,57% 
BK VARIABLE EUROPA Renta Variable -21,74% -21,74% 
BK VARIABLE ASIA FP Renta Variable -39,61% -39,61%


----------



## Change (4 Jul 2008)

Si son del 2006......, va en barrena.


----------



## Marai (4 Jul 2008)

Change dijo:


> Si son del 2006......, va en barrena.



Joer. Según como se quiera ver hemos retrocedido a precios de julio o febrero de 2006.

No quiero ni pensar en todos los que se hicieron fabulosos planes de pensiones de los que meten la mayor parte del dinero en bolsa, teniendo en cuenta que te quitan un 3% de comisión. ¡Menudo negocio redondo!

El capitalismo popular está contra las cuerdas.


----------



## Change (4 Jul 2008)

La del NIKKEI si que asusta:







Final del 1989 tocando los 40.000 y ya veis como esta ahora, solo 20 años practicamente en el mismo sitio.


----------



## Paisaje (7 Jul 2008)

¿Llegaremos hoy a los 12.000? 







No está de más recordar el gráfico a tres meses 





:


----------



## dillei (7 Jul 2008)

pullback de libro


----------



## CHARLIE (7 Jul 2008)

Marai dijo:


> Joer. Según como se quiera ver hemos retrocedido a precios de julio o febrero de 2006.
> 
> No quiero ni pensar en todos los que se hicieron fabulosos planes de pensiones de los que meten la mayor parte del dinero en bolsa, teniendo en cuenta que te quitan un 3% de comisión. ¡Menudo negocio redondo!
> 
> El capitalismo popular está contra las cuerdas.



Y que lo digas. Y un altísimo porcentaje de todos estos "damnificados", han metido ahí su dinero sin tener ni P.. Idea, sólo por seguir los consejos del directorcillo de banco de turmo.

Me huelo que va a haber "sangre y lágrimas" cuando vean lo que será de su dinero.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Jul 2008)

*Mañana toca trompazo*

Pues eso parece, estan desplomandose todos los indices USA, la jornada USA ha empezado tranquila pero hacia el mediodia, hora NY, los indices han comenzado a ceder y desplomarse.

Si no remonta quiza veamos un martes rosa.


----------



## CHARLIE (7 Jul 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Y que lo digas. Y un altísimo porcentaje de todos estos "damnificados", han metido ahí su dinero sin tener ni P.. Idea, sólo por seguir los consejos del directorcillo de banco de turmo.
> 
> Me huelo que va a haber "sangre y lágrimas" cuando vean lo que será de su dinero.



Ah, por cierto, un +1,80 % de subida...............¿se habrán vendido algún resto del poco oro que debe sobrar para hacer resucitar a "Lázaro" (ibex35)?


----------



## Tuttle (7 Jul 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Mañana toca trompazo*
> 
> Pues eso parece, estan desplomandose todos los indices USA, la jornada USA ha empezado tranquila pero hacia el mediodia, hora NY, los indices han comenzado a ceder y desplomarse.
> 
> Si no remonta quiza veamos un martes rosa.



Los gigantes hipotecarios al carajo.


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Jul 2008)

Empezamos un posible martes rosa ... -2,12 en los primeros momentos. 11.727, aunque esta subiendo.


----------



## dillei (8 Jul 2008)

Empezamos finos -2,2% :


----------



## Tuerto (8 Jul 2008)

Ayer nadie a primera hora (entre los que me incluyo) se acordó de reflotar el hilo, ¿será que subió?.


----------



## dillei (8 Jul 2008)

-2,30%, hoy puede ser un dia de batacazo serio :


----------



## dillei (8 Jul 2008)

A buscar los mínimos... 11633


----------



## Tuttle (8 Jul 2008)

Al parecer los burbujistas no estabamos tan desencaminados


----------



## charliness (8 Jul 2008)

Me hace gracia este titular de Invertia. 



> MERCADOS. APERTURA DE SESIÓN
> LAS BOLSAS AMANECEN CON RECORTES DEL 2%, AZUZADAS POR UN REBROTE SUBPRIME



¿Rebrote? ¿Es que se piensan que esto ha sido un resfriado de esos que tardan en curar? 

¿Pero alguien tiene una idea clara de lo que realmente ha expuesto en CDOs y demás basura?

Ayy, los tranches, que se atragantan...

Esto es una gripe a la española en 1918. El "Influenza virus A" con forma de titulización descolateralizada.


----------



## Tupper (8 Jul 2008)

charliness dijo:


> Me hace gracia este titular de Invertia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como decía un gestor cuando le preguntaba un periodista si estábamos en el primer tiempo del partido o ya íbamos por el segundo de la crisis subprime/credit-crunch: "¿primer tiempo?" y se echa a reír, "no hombre, no, aún estamos cantando el himno al principio del partido..."


----------



## ronald29780 (8 Jul 2008)

Al final alrededor del -1,5%n y 11.800ypicopuntos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Jul 2008)

estamos laterales bajistas... ahora toca subir un poco y andar entre los 11600 y 12 y pico........


pero laterales bajistas, eh! que nadie se lleve a engaño


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> estamos laterales bajistas... ahora toca subir un poco y andar entre los 11600 y 12 y pico........
> 
> 
> pero laterales bajistas, eh! que nadie se lleve a engaño



Ni de coña..., mi gran olfato burbujista me dice que esto va p'abajo... 

Bajaremos de los 11000 antes de finalizar el mes... : 


Saludos


----------



## Shibuyaboy (8 Jul 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Ni de coña..., mi gran olfato burbujista me dice que esto va p'abajo...
> 
> Bajaremos de los 11000 antes de finalizar el mes... :
> 
> ...



Ojala, estoy con liquidez desde haces meses y y por debajo de 11.000 vuelvo a la caza del buen dividendo y si me pillan en una empresa seria y solvente me quedo a largo.

Esta semana, 2.900 millones en dividendos - CincoDias.com


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2008)

Shibuyaboy dijo:


> Ojala, estoy con liquidez desde haces meses y y por debajo de 11.000 vuelvo a la caza del buen dividendo y si me pillan en una empresa seria y solvente me quedo a largo.
> 
> Esta semana, 2.900 millones en dividendos - CincoDias.com



En pocos meses bajaremos de loa 10.000, tu mismo amijo... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Jul 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> En pocos meses bajaremos de loa 10.000, tu mismo amijo...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



ehhhhh,q yo mantengo los 9800 pa navidad...!!! lo que decia antes era ahora mismo!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jul 2008)

*Mi pronóstico a largo para el Ibex35...*

1º- Bajada hasta los 10.700-11.000.
2º- Subida hasta buscar los 12.500
3º- Bajada hasta los 9.800-10.000
4º- Subida hasta los 13.000 (onda b en 3 ondas)
5º- Bajada en 5 ondas(onda c) hasta posiblemente los 5.500

He dicho.

PD: Mañana bajonazo...


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Jul 2008)

nikkei rompe 13000 aunque irá a probarlos....

empieza la fiesta , media hora despues de dudas


----------



## El_Presi (10 Jul 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> nikkei rompe 13000 aunque irá a probarlos....
> 
> empieza la fiesta , media hora despues de dudas



pues ahora está verde


----------



## dillei (10 Jul 2008)

Esto es la montaña rusa, el Julio:

9/7/2008	1,7%
8/7/2008	-1,6%
7/7/2008	1,8%
4/7/2008	-1,8%
3/7/2008	1,0%
2/7/2008	0,7%
1/7/2008	-2,3%

y hoy empezamos con -1,7%

¿Remontará o tocará el gran batacazo?


----------



## tonuel (10 Jul 2008)

Hoy toca batacazo amijo... 


Saludos


----------



## Skizored (10 Jul 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Esto es la montaña rusa, el Julio:
> 
> 9/7/2008 1,7%
> 8/7/2008 -1,6%
> ...




Esto creo que los expertos lo llaman bandera, estaba en un canal bajista hace una bandera y continua su caida.


----------



## lobomalo (10 Jul 2008)

naaahhh!!! yo creo que acabara remontando como las ultimas veces..... el piñazo vendra cuando se confie y en cuanto esto se convierta en una rutina (caida y posterior recuperacion... ... .caida y posterior recuperacion... caida y posterior recuperacion)... llegara un dia en que solo sera caida...


----------



## Skizored (10 Jul 2008)

lobomalo dijo:


> naaahhh!!! yo creo que acabara remontando como las ultimas veces..... el piñazo vendra cuando se confie y en cuanto esto se convierta en una rutina (caida y posterior recuperacion... ... .caida y posterior recuperacion... caida y posterior recuperacion)... llegara un dia en que solo sera caida...



Exacto, lo malo es que pocos saben cuando dejara de hacer el tonto, un pasito para adelante, un pasito para atras. Cuando se canse continuará con su camino que era para abajo.


----------



## erpako (10 Jul 2008)

Pues yo creo que estamos cerca de mínimos (un 4%-5% máximo de caída). En 2-3 años algunos se acordarán del precio que tenían algunos ( sólo algunos) valores...:

Atentos a las elecciones americanas.


----------



## Tuerto (10 Jul 2008)

> *La peor cara del mercado vuelve a ser para el ‘ladrillo’*
> 
> Cualquier recomendación negativa para el sector constructor supone ya echar más leña al fuego. La jornada de hoy no es una excepción y valores como Sacyr Vallehermoso, Acciona, FCC o ACS acaparan la parte baja de la tabla.
> 
> ...



La peor cara del mercado vuelve a ser para el ‘ladrillo’ - CincoDias.com


----------



## Burney (10 Jul 2008)

Skizored dijo:


> Esto creo que los expertos lo llaman bandera, estaba en un canal bajista hace una bandera y continua su caida.




no es una bandera. En el caso de las banderas el movimiento es ligeramente inclinado hacia el lado contrario del movimiento. Es decir, si está cayendo, es un movimiento "lateral" ligeramente inclinado hacia arriba.

Ahora estamos en una "plana" (movimiento lateral) entre el 11.600 y el 12.000, normalmente son figuras que se suelen romper en la misma dirección del movimiento precedente. Y que además indican fuerza en esa dirección, ya que ni siquiera "permite" un rebote _digno_.

Los que seguimos el mercado y/o operamos en él, ahora estariamos neutrales esperando una señal de largos en cuanto supere los 12000 (+ filtro) o de cortos en cuanto rompa a la baja los 11.600. Digo estaríamos porque ayer en los 11980 del IBEX pillé un corto del SAN. (que cerraré si el IBEX supera el 12.000 obviamente)


PD: Googleando he encontrado este enlace en el que tienes tanto la figura de bandera como el lateral (casi abajo del todo, aunque ahi lo llaman canal horizontal). Fijaos como el canal horizontal rompe hacia la misma dirección en la que venia, es decir, hacia arriba.

http://www.enlacesfinancieros.com/analisistecnico/banderasplus.htm

Por lo tanto, como el lateral actual viene precedido de un movimiento descendente, deberíamos salir del lateral hacia abajo. De todas formas, el analisis tecnico es de ayuda para intentar anticiparse al mercado, pero no es un maná infalible del que fiarse al 100%.


----------



## Skizored (10 Jul 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Los que seguimos el mercado y/o operamos en él, ahora estariamos neutrales esperando una señal de largos en cuanto supere los 12000 (+ filtro) o de cortos en cuanto rompa a la baja los 11.600. Digo estaríamos porque ayer en los 11980 del IBEX pillé un corto del SAN. (que cerraré si el IBEX supera el 12.000 obviamente)
> 
> 
> PD: Googleando he encontrado este enlace en el que tienes tanto la figura de bandera como el lateral (casi abajo del todo, aunque ahi lo llaman canal horizontal). Fijaos como el canal horizontal rompe hacia la misma dirección en la que venia, es decir, hacia arriba.
> ...




Vamos que tienes claro que a corto plazo no llegara mucho mas arriba de su resistencia, en el caso del BSCH 11,90 y pa la buchaca.


----------



## Starkiller (10 Jul 2008)

lobomalo dijo:


> naaahhh!!! yo creo que acabara remontando como las ultimas veces..... el piñazo vendra cuando se confie y en cuanto esto se convierta en una rutina (caida y posterior recuperacion... ... .caida y posterior recuperacion... caida y posterior recuperacion)... llegara un dia en que solo sera caida...



Eso es. Nadie predice las crisis, siempre pillan por sorpresa, porque sin la propia histeria de los inversores (Y para eso hace falta sorpresa) no hay crisis.


----------



## Burney (10 Jul 2008)

Skizored dijo:


> Vamos que tienes claro que a corto plazo no llegara mucho mas arriba de su resistencia, en el caso del BSCH 11,90 y pa la buchaca.



Yo opero en el SAN mirando el IBEX. Como muy dificilmente tendrán movimientos dispares, uso al indice como referencia. Aunque es cierto que en laterales del IBEX el SAN y demás blue chips pueden hacerlo mejor o peor que el IBEX... pero tampoco mucho.

En mi caso concreto, la operativa que tengo pensada es que cerraré el futuro del SAN si veo al IBEX romper al alza los 12000, en cuyo caso sería un serio indicio de que el lateral se rompe por arriba y como poco nos iríamos al 12600 arrastrando al SAN hacia arriba. O si el IBEX llega al objetivo que tengo de caida del IBEX, que son los 10700-10800 puntos, en cuyo caso el SAN no se si debería estar entre los 10 y los 10,50 euros, no estoy seguro, pero con el IBEX en 10700-10800 cerraré el corto del SAN esté al precio que esté.

Es muy importante tener en cuenta el arbitraje que hay entre el futuro y el contado, que explica que use el indice como guia. Si el futuro del IBEX sube, hay maquinas que "detectan" diferenciales entre el futuro y contado (1 futuro del IBEX es igual a tener 10 acciones de TEF, 9 del SAN, 8 del BBVA, 7 de Repsol... etc así con cada uno de los 35 valores que lo componen, que al final suman entre todos el mismo valor que el futuro) y lo que hacen es comprar o vender un lote de cada una de las acciones del IBEX y vender o comprar un futuro para ganar el diferencial que haya entre uno y otro. Cuando el mercado sube, lo normal es que en el contado haya acciones que se queden retrasadas, es decir, que la suma de las acciones sean 12100 y el futuro esté en 12120, en cuyo caso la maquina para ganar esos 20 puntos de diferencia vende un futuro a la vez que compra un lote de acciones; y al comprar el lote de acciones está presionando al alza el precio de la acción.

No sé si me he explicado...


----------



## lobomalo (10 Jul 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Eso es. Nadie predice las crisis, siempre pillan por sorpresa, porque sin la propia histeria de los inversores (Y para eso hace falta sorpresa) no hay crisis.



eso mas o menos paso en agosto del año pasado, que pillo a todo el mundo relajado y con el pie cambiado.... joer recuerdo ese dia... estaba corriendo por la playa mientras escuchaba la radio y no daba credito del piñazo que se estaban dando...


----------



## Burney (10 Jul 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Eso es. Nadie predice las crisis, siempre pillan por sorpresa, porque sin la propia histeria de los inversores (Y para eso hace falta sorpresa) no hay crisis.



aparte de la histeria de los inversores, están los stops de venta de multiples fondos de inversión, hedges, etc. que realimentan la caida.

Imaginemos que un fondo compra una accion a 30, otro a 29 y otro a 28, y que todos le ponen un stop-loss de 5 euros. En el momento en que la accion llega a 25, salta el stop de venta del primer fondo, con ese stop envia la acción a los 24, y ahi es cuando salta el stop del segundo fondo y lo envie a 23, y ahi es cuando salta el stop del tercer fondo y lo envia a 22... y asi sucesivamente cual fichas de dominó.

Es por eso que las caidas suelen ser más violentas y verticales que las subidas, porque normalmente suele haber stop-loss de perdidas, pero no de ganancias... (al menos que yo sepa).


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (10 Jul 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Es por eso que las caidas suelen ser más violentas y verticales que las subidas, porque normalmente suele haber stop-loss de perdidas, pero no de ganancias... (al menos que yo sepa).



Existen los limites "Rising Buy" que son justamente el opuesto del stop loss. Si el precio sobrepasa cierto valor, compra automaticamente. Aunque claro no son tan utilizados como los stop loss.

Precisamente hoy me ha saltado un stop loss de DGO (petrolera), me he salido con pequenyos beneficios pero la cosa parece ponerse fea:

<a href='http://www.advfn.com' title='Free stock charts & share prices from www.advfn.com'><img border='0' src='http://www.advfn.com/p.php?pid=chartscreenshot&u=xQYVtl92y08HANatF9D%2BI%2B2EQj97d5Ju'><br><i>free</i> stock charts from www.advfn.com</a><br>​


----------



## Burney (10 Jul 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Existen los limites "Rising Buy" que son justamente el opuesto del stop loss. Si el precio sobrepasa cierto valor, compra automaticamente. Aunque claro no son tan utilizados como los stop loss.
> 
> Precisamente hoy me ha saltado un stop loss de DGO (petrolera), me he salido con pequenyos beneficios pero la cosa parece ponerse fea:



Como lo llevas MU:

Con tu puntualización de los rising buy me has hecho recordar algo a tener en cuenta, y son los stop-loss de las posiciones cortas que en este caso podrían alimentar las subidas...

Pero como salvo que me equivoque suele haber muchas menos posiciones cortas... la _gasolina_ es mucho menor...

Muy bien ejecutado el stop de DGO, porque hace toda la pinta de irse a 300... por cierto, has visto que HCH de manual está _casi_ haciendo? (se completaría si llega a 300)

Un saludo y feliz trading

PD: MU, echa un ojo al grafico del crudo... ¿no te da la sensación de que podría estar girando con destino los 110 $?. Echa un vistazo a ver qué opinas tu. En intradiario vi que por los 134-135 habia una importante directriz intradiaria que si la rompe a la baja...


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (10 Jul 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Como lo llevas MU:
> 
> Con tu puntualización de los rising buy me has hecho recordar algo a tener en cuenta, y son los stop-loss de las posiciones cortas que en este caso podrían alimentar las subidas...
> 
> ...



Hey Burney.

Respecto al crudo, tambien pienso que va para abajo, pero mas que por analisis tecnico por "fundamentales". Ya hemos visto que mucha gente se esta cortando a la hora de usar el coche por la subida de precios del carburante. Multiplica eso por todo el mundo y tenemos una buena bajada del consumo. A eso anyadele que USA y buena parte de Europa entra en recesion (en las recesiones siempre baja el consumo de crudo), con lo que tenemos aun menos demanda.

Buen momento para vender petroleras o abrir cortos!


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (10 Jul 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Muy bien ejecutado el stop de DGO, porque hace toda la pinta de irse a 300... por cierto, has visto que HCH de manual está _casi_ haciendo? (se completaría si llega a 300)



Si jejej lo primero que vi fue el HCH, y tambien tengo como "target" el 300. Por cierto el "cuello" del HCH esta sobre los 400 y es lo que ha sido roto a la baja.

No se si poner un limit buy en 300 o quedarme a la expectativa..


----------



## Burney (10 Jul 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Hey Burney.
> 
> Respecto al crudo, tambien pienso que va para abajo, pero mas que por analisis tecnico por "fundamentales". Ya hemos visto que mucha gente se esta cortando a la hora de usar el coche por la subida de precios del carburante. Multiplica eso por todo el mundo y tenemos una buena bajada del consumo. A eso anyadele que USA y buena parte de Europa entra en recesion (en las recesiones siempre baja el consumo de crudo), con lo que tenemos aun menos demanda.
> 
> Buen momento para vender petroleras o abrir cortos!



El grafico del crudo me está recordando mucho al del oro hace meses cuando estaba algo por encima de los 1000 dolares y luego se metió la piña padre hasta los 850 o algo así.

Sobre lo que tengo dudas es sobre lo que haría el mercado si se confirma esa caida, si subir por la menor presión sobre la inflación y por ende sobre os tipos de interés o bajar también (no sé qué peso tiene sobre los indices los valores del sector). La cuestión es que ayer el crudo caía y Wall Street también... La cuestión es que un amigo muy entendido me comentó que en las grandes crisis cae todo: materias primas, bolsas... No sé, ya veremos.

Sobre lo de DGO que preguntas luego, yo lo pondría por si acaso, porque si llega ahi las posibilidades de rebote serían muy muy altas... (la de gente que la va a esperar ahi...).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Jul 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Es muy importante tener en cuenta el arbitraje que hay entre el futuro y el contado, que explica que use el indice como guia. Si el futuro del IBEX sube, hay maquinas que "detectan" diferenciales entre el futuro y contado (1 futuro del IBEX es igual a tener 10 acciones de TEF, 9 del SAN, 8 del BBVA, 7 de Repsol... etc así con cada uno de los 35 valores que lo componen, que al final suman entre todos el mismo valor que el futuro) y lo que hacen es comprar o vender un lote de cada una de las acciones del IBEX y vender o comprar un futuro *para ganar el diferencial* que haya entre uno y otro. Cuando el mercado sube, lo normal es que en el contado haya acciones que se queden retrasadas, es decir, que la suma de las acciones sean 12100 y el futuro esté en 12120, en cuyo caso la maquina para ganar esos 20 puntos de diferencia vende un futuro a la vez que compra un lote de acciones; y al comprar el lote de acciones está presionando al alza el precio de la acción.



Perdona que puntualice Burney. No lo hacen para "ganar el diferencial" pero para mantenerse "delta neutral". ¿Me equivoco?


----------



## Burney (10 Jul 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Perdona que puntualice Burney. No lo hacen para "ganar el diferencial" pero para mantenerse "delta neutral". ¿Me equivoco?



Pues no sé qué decirte, porque como hay miles de estrategias, spreads, etc... :. A lo mejor una parte de esas operaciones son para lo que dices, no sé... la verdad...

De todas formas, yo creo que con esto pasa como con los futuros sobre acciones y el contado. Por ejemplo si en el contado la compra está a 20 y en el futuro la venta está a 19, lo que harían estos ordenadores automaticos es vender una acción a 20 y comprar un futuro a 19 para ganar ese 1 de diferencial.


----------



## dillei (10 Jul 2008)

Vuelve el gasss -2,50% :


----------



## Paisaje (10 Jul 2008)

De nuevo fotocopiando al Dow de los coJones. Si es que las gráficas van igualitas. 
Me imagino que es la hora del chupito de licor de hierbas y han puesto el piloto automático en el parquete.


----------



## Paisaje (10 Jul 2008)

Como mera curiosidad...

IBEX a tres meses






DowJones, a tres meses también


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Jul 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Pues no sé qué decirte, porque como hay miles de estrategias, spreads, etc... :. A lo mejor una parte de esas operaciones son para lo que dices, no sé... la verdad...
> 
> De todas formas, yo creo que con esto pasa como con los futuros sobre acciones y el contado. Por ejemplo si en el contado la compra está a 20 y en el futuro la venta está a 19, lo que harían estos ordenadores automaticos es vender una acción a 20 y comprar un futuro a 19 para ganar ese 1 de diferencial.




La estrategia de base para la valuación de opciones según Black-Scholes requiere mantener en el portfolio una cantidad de acciones que corresponden al hedge de la opción (o futuro). Esto es lo que se llama tener un "delta neutral" (el "delta" es la notación estandard para la proporción de acciones). Todos los sistemas automáticos están programados para mantener el "delta neutral", esto es, mantener el "hedge" de Black-Scholes. El delta conveniente depende de la expiración de opciones y es mucho más sensible a variaciones del precio de las acciones caunto más cerca andamos de la "expiration date". Por ello en los ultimos días de "expiration date" asistimos al fenómeno de "pinning". 

En todo caso, lo que quería decir es que el objetivo de la compra/venta de acciones por estos sistemas automáticos no es el de "ganar un diferencial" pero unicamente cubrirse. Si hay otra razón sería interesante conocerla...


----------



## Burney (10 Jul 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> La estrategia de base para la valuación de opciones según Black-Scholes requiere mantener en el portfolio una cantidad de acciones que corresponden al hedge de la opción (o futuro). Esto es lo que se llama tener un "delta neutral" (el "delta" es la notación estandard para la proporción de acciones). Todos los sistemas automáticos están programados para mantener el "delta neutral", esto es, mantener el "hedge" de Black-Scholes. El delta conveniente depende de la expiración de opciones y es mucho más sensible a variaciones del precio de las acciones caunto más cerca andamos de la "expiration date". Por ello en los ultimos días de "expiration date" asistimos al fenómeno de "pinning".
> 
> En todo caso, lo que quería decir es que el objetivo de la compra/venta de acciones por estos sistemas automáticos no es el de "ganar un diferencial" pero unicamente cubrirse. Si hay otra razón sería interesante conocerla...



Gracias por la info, casi ni me enterado de lo que es y no sé dónde y cómo encajarlo en el IBEX . pero bueno, esta noche con calma lo releeré, y buscaré lo que es el pinning, que no habia oido nunca, y veré a ver si me aclaro. : 

Saludos


----------



## Bubble Boy (10 Jul 2008)

Vaya leche hoy el IBEX... a qué se debe que un día suba y otro baje?.

Eso sí, un dia sube 1 escalón y al siguiente baja dos... en perspectiva está bajando.


----------



## muyuu (11 Jul 2008)

Esto se cae, señores. Ojito.


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Jul 2008)

mmmmm, bbva sube un 1,50% en USA hoy, mañana esto va a ser una subidita de 1% o menos antes de las 3....


pero por supuetso 9800 en navidá


buenas noches y feliz navidad


----------



## dillei (11 Jul 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mmmmm, bbva sube un 1,50% en USA hoy, mañana esto va a ser una subidita de 1% o menos antes de las 3....
> 
> 
> pero por supuetso 9800 en navidá
> ...



aguantará todo el dia subiendo?

Esto me recuerda a un partido de tenis, a la espera de ver quién rompe el servicio.

El canal lateral entre 12.000 y 11.600 se puede romper en cualquier momento

Aún así, el popular está tocadísimo, cuando cae el IBEX, cae como el que más, cuando sube, no tiene fuerzas para nada.

¿Habrá algo de caquita?

:


----------



## dillei (11 Jul 2008)

Pués hoy tocaba subida y ya se ha dado la vuelta

¿Atacará mínimos anuales intradía?


----------



## Tuerto (11 Jul 2008)

Qué poco ha durado la alegría, ya bajamos...

¿estamos sincronizados?, dillei.


----------



## Tuerto (11 Jul 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Pués hoy tocaba subida y ya se ha dado la vuelta
> 
> ¿Atacará mínimos anuales intradía?



Ahora mismo los esta atacando, dillei:

11.687 (11:45)

-0,52 %


----------



## Parmenides (11 Jul 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> Ahora mismo los esta atacando, dillei:
> 
> 11.687 (11:45)
> 
> -0,52 %



Parece una etapa del tour, de esas de montaña donde atacan al lider con la malla amarilla. Hasta Induráin tuvo una pajara un día....


----------



## dillei (11 Jul 2008)

Vamos a por esos mínimos anuales,,,


----------



## Rocket (11 Jul 2008)

Y otra vez, el dinero vuelve a irse al petroleo, el cual ya esta de nuevo rozando los 148$ (BRENT).


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Jul 2008)

Lo postee hace varios dias en otro hilo, lo repito aqui por que creo puede ser interesante.



> Interesante reflexión que hace Drobo, francamente no se quien es este analista, en la web de Anlisis de Crpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets (Carpatos)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dillei (11 Jul 2008)

Roto el canal lateral y minimos anuales nuevos.

Down cataclown


----------



## Tuerto (11 Jul 2008)

A este paso perdemos el soporte de los 11.600 puntos. :


----------



## dillei (11 Jul 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> A este paso perdemos el soporte de los 11.600 puntos. :



perdemos?

lo pierde el ibex


----------



## dillei (11 Jul 2008)

*...y martinsa Fadesa cayendo un 22%* :


----------



## Tuerto (11 Jul 2008)

dillei dijo:


> *...y martinsa Fadesa cayendo un 22%* :



No me extraña, pidiendo dinero a la desesperada, como un pepito a punto de embargo...


----------



## rosonero (11 Jul 2008)

¿Podéis poner un link para seguir esta peli de terror en directo?

No soy muy de seguir la bolsa pero parece uno de esos días interesantes.

Pd. Lo de Fernandito Martín "el vertiginoso" me ha hecho recordar poner cava en la nevera, por bocazas, zas en toda la boca!


----------



## Paisaje (11 Jul 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> ¿Podéis poner un link para seguir esta peli de terror en directo?



Evolución del valor de IBEX 35 - Yahoo! Finanzas

En éste otro podrás ver los componentes al detalle, con gráficos individuales, etc:

http://www.bolsamadrid.es/esp/mercados/acciones/accind1_1.htm


----------



## arrhenius (11 Jul 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> No me extraña, pidiendo dinero a la desesperada, como un pepito a punto de embargo...



Debe 5000 millones, no puede pagar y renegocia su deuda a la desesperada, le permiten no pagar ni un euro (ni siquiera intereses) hasta dentro de 2 años y ahora pide pasta..

Es como un pepito con una hipoteca de 500.000€, se queda en paro, pide renegociar la deuda de 30 a 50 años, y de carencia, se lo conceden y a los 3 meses ya esta llamandoa credial para pagar la carencia.. de juzgado de guardia vamos


----------



## skeptik (11 Jul 2008)

¿Alguien podría explicar brevemente la definición bursátil de "soporte" y explicar razonadamente por qué los 12600 son un "soporte" para el IBEX?

Gracias.


----------



## Tuerto (11 Jul 2008)

skeptik dijo:


> ¿Alguien podría explicar brevemente la definición bursátil de "soporte" y explicar razonadamente por qué los 12600 son un "soporte" para el IBEX?
> 
> Gracias.



Muy simplificado:

Un soporte es un nivel de precios a partir del cual el interés de los compradores supera al de los vendedores. Una resistencia supone un nivel de precios en que las ventas superan a las compras y frenan las cotizaciones, que tienden a corregir su dirección.

Saludos.


----------



## Paisaje (11 Jul 2008)

Accojonante lo del mendigo vertiginoso:
-22%


----------



## arrhenius (11 Jul 2008)

skeptik dijo:


> ¿Alguien podría explicar brevemente la definición bursátil de "soporte" y explicar razonadamente por qué los 12600 son un "soporte" para el IBEX?
> 
> Gracias.



Te voy a explicar lo que e sun soporte en analisis tecnico :

Miras la grafica del ibex, y ves que en el nivel de 11600 la grafica se resiste a bajar, asi que lo llamamos soporte.

como es un soporte, cuando baja hasta los 11.600 sabemos que no va a bajar, asi que es buen momento para comprar.

Todos los analistas saben de analisis tecnico, y saben que 11600 es un buen momento para comprar, asi que compran.

Muchos compran en el nivel de 11600 por lo que la bolsa sube.

Por lo tanto queda demostrado una vez mas que es un soporte.

Y asi, hasta que un dia no hay tanta gente confiada en el soporte, y deja de serlo, "se rompe el soporte"


PD: siento el chiste facil pero es que es mi opinion sobre el analisis tecnico, funciona por que la gente cree en el.


----------



## rosonero (11 Jul 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> Evolución del valor de IBEX 35 - Yahoo! Finanzas
> 
> En éste otro podrás ver los componentes al detalle, con gráficos individuales, etc:
> 
> Acciones del IBEX 35 (Bolsa de Madrid)



Gracias mil


----------



## dillei (11 Jul 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> Accojonante lo del mendigo vertiginoso:
> -22%



Aquí se ve más clara la caida de Fadesa, en tu gráfica falta la caida de hoy:

http://www.invertia.com/empresas/Gr...1MARTIFA&subtitulo=&simbolo=&tco=1&sw=2&Mdo2=


----------



## Starkiller (11 Jul 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> PD: siento el chiste facil pero es que es mi opinion sobre el analisis tecnico, funciona por que la gente cree en el.



Evidentemente, es una verdad por consenso, especialmente teniendo en cuenta lo distanciada que está la economía financiera de la real.

Por eso las crisis siempre son por sorpresa. Porque si todo el mundo la espera se produce el efecto contrario, o mejor dicho, una atenuación de la propia crisis.


----------



## dillei (11 Jul 2008)

*Ya tenemos fiesta -2,5%*

Un banco de Dinamarca ha caido


----------



## HAL (11 Jul 2008)

perforando "soportes" como si fueran de mantequilla! 

11.474  -2,26%


----------



## Pillao (11 Jul 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> PD: siento el chiste facil pero es que es mi opinion sobre el analisis tecnico, funciona por que la gente cree en el.



Pues como todo, religión, dólar etc... ¿No?


----------



## vil. (11 Jul 2008)

Lo del Banco Danés ¿dónde sale?


----------



## Tuerto (11 Jul 2008)

vil. dijo:


> Lo del Banco Danés ¿dónde sale?



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/71625-otro-banco-que-peta.html


----------



## vil. (11 Jul 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/71625-otro-banco-que-peta.html



Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## DrOtis (11 Jul 2008)

En menéame:

El Banco Nacional de Dinamarca interviene en el Roskilde Bank por crisis de liquidez

Seguimos con la divulgación de noticias sobre la burbuja, la crisis y todo lo demás


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (11 Jul 2008)

13:45 *11.478,20* *-2,23%* :

13:47 *11.450,90* *-2,46%* :


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Jul 2008)

Hay gente que dice que existen rumores ciertos de un posible ataca de Israel a Iran dentro de muy poco.


----------



## melenudo (11 Jul 2008)

13:49 11.442,00 -2,53%

que está pasando hoy??


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (11 Jul 2008)

13:49 *11.442,00* *-2,53%* :
(melenudo, te me has adelantado por segundos)


----------



## Demandante embalsamado (11 Jul 2008)

_*El petróleo sube con fuerza: el West Texas marca un nuevo máximo histórico*
13:27
La cotización de los futuros del petróleo sube por tercera sesión consecutiva y han llegado a superar máximos históricos en el caso del West Texas. El Brent, seguido en Europa, ha llegado a revalorizarse casi un 3% y alcanzó un máximo en la sesión de 146,40 dólares, muy cerca del récord histórico de 146,69 que marcó el 3 de julio.
Por su parte, el crudo estadounidense, el West Texas, alcanzó un máximo diario de 145,98 dólares por barril, que también se trata de un nuevo récord histórico, al superar los 145,85 dólares que tocó el 3 de julio.
*Las especulaciones sobre que Israel podría estar preparando un ataque sobre Irán, segundo mayor productor de crudo de la OPEP, son para los analistas uno de los principales motivos para este rally alcista del crudo en la sesión.*_

Flash del mercado elEconomista.es


----------



## vil. (11 Jul 2008)

Yo estuve aquí.

¿Viernes negro?.


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Jul 2008)

El ibex35 lidera las bajadas con un 2,46%, DAX (aleman) 2,07%, CAC (frances) 2,29% y el FTSE (ingles) 1,47%.

Me huelo que aparte de las bajadas del momento, mucha gente se esta retirandoi del IBEX35


----------



## Starkiller (11 Jul 2008)

vil. dijo:


> Yo estuve aquí.
> 
> ¿Viernes negro?.



Sería curioso que la semana negra empezara con viernes negro. Pero no creo que llegue a tanto. Me da que DJ subirá, y como siempre el IBEX le seguirá. 

Aunque ayer el DJ estuvo alcista, por lo que hoy lo mismo esta bajista... mas si tenemos en cuenta a Freddy y a Fanny, que estan siendo malos en el otro lado del charco.

Ahora que lo pienso, igual si que hoy toca batacazo gordo...


----------



## CHARLIE (11 Jul 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> El ibex35 lidera las bajadas con un 2,46%, DAX (aleman) 2,07%, CAC (frances) 2,29% y el FTSE (ingles) 1,47%.
> 
> Me huelo que aparte de las bajadas del momento, mucha gente se esta retirandoi del IBEX35




Claro que se retiran. Hace ya más de un año que el capital extranjero se retira de nuestro "selectivo" pero que AL GALOPE.

Como no me canso de decir, alguien ha estado inyectando "botox" a este cadáver que tenemos como selectivo (donde sólo tiran de él 5 valores), y se está oliendo el percal que nos espera...............aunque no sé porque se asustan, si aquí tenemos las mejor BANCA del mundo y un P.I.B envidiable 

Cuando ya se las vean negras para seguir inyectando pasta y seguir mareando la perdiz y este índice se muestre como realmente es, verás tú la debacle que se origina también en la bolsa.

Saludos.


----------



## tonuel (11 Jul 2008)

Estaba mirando el ibex35 en bolsamadrid y me han quedado unas dudas...


¿Que significan los números en rojo...? 


-2.28% a las 14:00


¿Va p'arriba? :



Saludos


----------



## Nazgulillo (11 Jul 2008)

-2'52% :


----------



## Amon_Ra (11 Jul 2008)

ROJO = SANGRE ;perdidas, dolor ,menor valor, miedo panico etc etc 

Verde = Esperanza, riqueza, ilusion, riqueza

http://app2.expansion.com/bolsa/cotizaciones/Ficha?cod=I.IB

11.483,40 (14:03 h) -2,18% -256,10

Bloomberg.com: Commodity Futures

Energy
PRICE	CHANGE	%CHANGE	TIME
BRENT CRUDE FUTR (USD/bbl.)	145.320	3.290	2.32	08:00
GAS OIL FUT (ICE) (USD/MT)	1323.750	50.000	3.93	07:59
GASOLINE RBOB FUT (USd/gal.)	357.850	6.760	1.93	07:39
HEATING OIL FUTR (USd/gal.)	411.700	7.960	1.97	07:36
NATURAL GAS FUTR (USD/MMBtu)	12.510	0.210	1.71	07:39
WTI CRUDE FUTURE (USD/bbl.)	145.100	3.450	2.44	07:39


----------



## TocahuevoS (11 Jul 2008)

jojojojojojo


----------



## trafec (11 Jul 2008)

Se aprende un montón leyendo este tema... gracias a tod@s los que posteais.
Sigo leyendo.


----------



## kaxkamel (11 Jul 2008)

*re*

todavía dará un par de coletazos (hay que exprimir hasta el último céntimo de los incautos) antes del SUPERBAJON a los infiernos.

algún día le contaré estos días a mis hijos (que ahora están tan pichis viendo Kodea Lyoko en la sala). Espero que además de oírme me escuchen...


----------



## Skizored (11 Jul 2008)

Ayer lo estabamos posteando en este mismo hilo, el Ibex estaba en un movimiento lateral y cuando rompiera por abajo se pegaría un ostión.



Burney dijo:


> no es una bandera. En el caso de las banderas el movimiento es ligeramente inclinado hacia el lado contrario del movimiento. Es decir, si está cayendo, es un movimiento "lateral" ligeramente inclinado hacia arriba.
> 
> Ahora estamos en una "plana" (movimiento lateral) entre el 11.600 y el 12.000, normalmente son figuras que se suelen romper en la misma dirección del movimiento precedente. Y que además indican fuerza en esa dirección, ya que ni siquiera "permite" un rebote _digno_.
> 
> ...


----------



## jorgeenos (11 Jul 2008)

*Ibex 35*

Como cualquier mercado especulativo, las expectativas lo mueven.
Tanto los soportes como las resistencias son únicamente valores teóricos basados en ningún aspecto objetivo, sólo representan un nivel en el que la tendencia de la Bolsa cambia, y esa creencia ciega provoca las compra-ventas que confirman esa misma tendencia. Vamos que es un círculo virtuoso o vicioso.
Es famosa la típica historia de un gurú americano que pronosticaba qué valores subían, y como la gente consideraba que acertaba, se multiplicaban las compras y ese valor se disparaba, lo que a su vez reforzaba la leyenda de que acertaba siempre.

De todas formas el DJ marcará el cierre de hoy. Si se comporta bien, cerraremos en negativo pero casi plano y si se comporta mal nadie nos salva de bajadas superiores al 3%


----------



## Skizored (11 Jul 2008)

DJ pa'bajo hoy dia de buenas ostias.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Jul 2008)

El DJones acabó el 26/Junio un HCH de libro, rompiendo, como se rompe un HCH: a lo bestia (-3,03%). Ahora le toca bajar, posiblemente lo confirme con un pull-back a la zona de los 11600.

La caida teórica, es de unos 2290puntos, lo que le llevaria desde el punto en que rompió hacia los 9365puntos. Hay que recordar que esta es la caida mínima, a partir de ahí puede pasar de todo.

Un saludo...


----------



## jorgeenos (11 Jul 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Son soportes, porque Objetivamente rebotan en ese Nivel.
> 
> Siento corregirte, Objetivamente hablando, al Ibex no le marca el Jones; es más bien al contrario......, por mucho que la leyenda diga lo contrario.



Quizás no ha sido la expresión más correcta. Quiero decir que el motivo de existencia del soporte precisamente es el soporte en sí. Un soporte o una resistencia, como está explicado por aquí arriba, sólo representa el punto en el que se considera que finaliza la tendencia existente en ese momento (Compra vs Venta) y eso depende de miles de perspectivas subjetivas lo cual para el análisis técnico representa un valor objetivo. En el momento en que esas miles de perspectivas subjetivas dejan de estar en concordancia se busca la siguiente resistencia o soporte a un precio superior a inferior dependiendo del caso y ese valor se vuelve a tomar como valor por llamarlo de algún modo de Confianza. Es un valor objetivo porque subjetivamente todo el mundo considera que a ese nivel va a rebotar hasta que llega el momento en que se rompe y buscamos otro punto más arriba o más abajo para repetir ese mismo análisis.
Todo lo demás son expectativas puras y duras. Si los inversores creen que la Bolsa va a caer no te preocupes que caerá.

En cuanto al DJ creo q entraríamos en un debate de qué fue antes el huevo o la gallina.


----------



## Morototeo (11 Jul 2008)

PLATA NUESTRA DE CADA DIA---- SUBE, SUBE CON FUERZA-- ERES EL PLAN NUESTRO DE JUBILACION.


----------



## Morototeo (11 Jul 2008)

> A ver si este verano se va a los 50-60, que ya debería haber alcanzado.



Negrofuturo, amigo.. Si sube a 50, yo vendo la mitad de mis kilos...¿ y tu??


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Jul 2008)

*A los infiernos a 4 minutos del cierre...*

IBEX35 -2,83% 11.403puntos

EDITO: IBEX35 -3,05% 11.382PUNTOS!!!!!!


----------



## Willypoteca (11 Jul 2008)

-3,04% 

Es que...cualquiera se queda comprado un viernes tal y como estan yendo las cosas...


----------



## Marai (11 Jul 2008)

El Dow Jones ha "roto" la barrera de los 11.000 puntos (hacia abajo) y ahora mismo cae un 2,11%.


----------



## Kasandra (11 Jul 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> IBEX35 -2,83% 11.403puntos
> 
> EDITO: IBEX35 -3,05% 11.382PUNTOS!!!!!!



::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Jul 2008)

Marai dijo:


> El Dow Jones ha "roto" la barrera de los 11.000 puntos (hacia abajo) y ahora mismo cae un 2,11%.



Hola Marai, como he puesto antes unos post más arriba, como haga el pull-back del HCH, va a pegar un subidón de más de 600puntos...

Ahora eso sí, para pegar un bajón de más de 2000 despues...

Saludos...


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (11 Jul 2008)

Kasandra dijo:


> ::



El gobierno debe hacer algo!!!! El IBEX no puede seguir bajando porque los espanioles estan perdiendo riqueza!! (Jove dixit)


----------



## El_Presi (11 Jul 2008)

¿cuanto tardará tito Bernanke en sacarse de la manga alguno de sus inventos anti-crack del 29 fruto de sus tesis de fin de carrera? No se si sería mejor que dejara que se fuera todo al garete de una vez, ya que por ahora lo único que ha conseguido es que algunos se hayan forrado con los festines bursátiles que provoca su intervencionismo (además de que muchos analistos cobren por publicar artículos diciendo que lo peor ha pasado ya).


----------



## Tyrelfus (11 Jul 2008)

Se derrumba Wall Street!!!!!!!!:::

IAR Noticias / Efecto subprime: Se derrumban tres gigantes financieros de Wall Street

Hoy se puede considerar el dia del inicio del final...

Hoy estuve aquí!!


----------



## CHARLIE (11 Jul 2008)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> El gobierno debe hacer algo!!!! El IBEX no puede seguir bajando porque los espanioles estan perdiendo riqueza!! (Jove dixit)




GALOPE: término utilizado para designar la estampida que se origina cuando el dinero extranjero huye cagando leches de nuestro selectivo abandonando a su suerte al 92% de los valores "de adorno" no productivos del mismo


----------



## Marai (11 Jul 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola Marai, como he puesto antes unos post más arriba, como haga el pull-back del HCH, va a pegar un subidón de más de 600puntos...
> 
> Ahora eso sí, para pegar un bajón de más de 2000 despues...
> 
> Saludos...



Si tienes razón creeré en el análisis técnico. De momento ha rebotado en ese punto.

Saludos!


----------



## Pillao (11 Jul 2008)

Marai dijo:


> Si tienes razón creeré en el análisis técnico. De momento ha rebotado en ese punto.
> 
> Saludos!




Hombre de poca fe... 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/430782-post9.html


----------



## k-mad (11 Jul 2008)

No se si lo habéis comentado ya, pero el IBEX ha perdido la nada despreciable cifra de un 25% en lo que va de año, si señores, lo que viene siendo 1/4 de su valor. 

¿Donde están los analistos que decían que en unos meses, cuando pasara la tormenta, se batirían los 16.000?  

Juas juas juas, ciencia-ficción.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (11 Jul 2008)

k-mad dijo:


> No se si lo habéis comentado ya, pero el IBEX ha perdido la nada despreciable cifra de un 25% en lo que va de año, si señores, lo que viene siendo 1/4 de su valor.
> 
> ¿Donde están los analistos que decían que en unos meses, cuando pasara la tormenta, se batirían los 16.000?
> 
> Juas juas juas, ciencia-ficción.



Lo "mejor" no es eso... sino que queda otro medio año!!!:


----------



## El_Presi (11 Jul 2008)

Tyrelfus dijo:


> Hoy se puede considerar el dia del inicio del final...
> 
> Hoy estuve aquí!!



No te creas, en el último año ya hemos vivido 3 etapas similares. Se sacaron de la manga bajadas de tipos de emergencia y rescate de emergencia de Bear Stearns, que conllevaron subidas de un par de miles de puntos en las bolsas. Lo que pasa es que cada vez la leche es mayor y se les van acabando los trucos de prestidigitador. Tenemos foro para largo...


----------



## Pillao (11 Jul 2008)

k-mad dijo:


> No se si lo habéis comentado ya, pero el IBEX ha perdido la nada despreciable cifra de un 25% en lo que va de año, si señores, lo que viene siendo 1/4 de su valor.
> 
> ¿Donde están los analistos que decían que en unos meses, cuando pasara la tormenta, se batirían los 16.000?
> 
> Juas juas juas, ciencia-ficción.



No todos pronosticaron mal, hamijo... 


Apuesta sobre el IBEX-->


----------



## El_Presi (11 Jul 2008)

el DOW pierde los 11000 por primera vez en dos años

El Dow Jones se sitúa primera vez por debajo de 11000 puntos en dos años | Noticias de la Bolsa


----------



## xavicl (11 Jul 2008)

Pues el ibex esta metido en un buen canal bajista muy rápido. Justo al revés que el petróleo. Hasta que no lo rompa al alza no parará, objetivo 10200.


----------



## percebo (11 Jul 2008)

Bueno por lo visto tenian guardado lo mejor para el final, el dow lleva una subida de mas del 1,5 % en menos de media hora, esto es flipante, hacen lo que quieren para trincar la pasta de la peña, pobrecitos stops, habran volado por los aires como palomitas y queda una hora todabia, seguro que luego dirán que el motivo es un aumento en la venta de sombrillas en el ultimo trimestre.

Esta la cosa como para meter pasta ahi.


----------



## percebo (11 Jul 2008)

Corrijo, casi un dos por ciento en 35 minutos y sigue, ya estamos en positivo, menuda sangria.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Jul 2008)

percebo dijo:


> Corrijo, casi un dos por ciento en 35 minutos y sigue, ya estamos en positivo, menuda sangria.



Joder, pues yo lo veo con -1,40%!!!!:


----------



## xavicl (11 Jul 2008)

Si, el dia de hoy lleva un -1,10% pero en media hora ha ido de 1231 a 1258 y esto es mucho (a 50$ el pipo y contrato son 1350$ en media hora), ahora 1240.


----------



## muyuu (11 Jul 2008)

Catacrack. Invertia da pena verla.


----------



## El_Presi (14 Jul 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> No te creas, en el último año ya hemos vivido 3 etapas similares. Se sacaron de la manga bajadas de tipos de emergencia y rescate de emergencia de Bear Stearns, que conllevaron subidas de un par de miles de puntos en las bolsas. Lo que pasa es que cada vez la leche es mayor y se les van acabando los trucos de prestidigitador. Tenemos foro para largo...



Ya tenemos otra vez la "mano invisible" preparando el rebote, a ver cuanto dura. Esta vez ya sin cortarse un pelo anuncian que el Gobierno directamente comprará acciones de Alfredo y Fania si hace falta

El gobierno de EE UU acude al rescate de las mayores entidades hipotecarias del país · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## Tuttle (14 Jul 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> Ya tenemos otra vez la "mano invisible" preparando el rebote, a ver cuanto dura. Esta vez ya sin cortarse un pelo anuncian que el Gobierno directamente comprará acciones de Alfredo y Fania si hace falta
> 
> El gobierno de EE UU acude al rescate de las mayores entidades hipotecarias del país · ELPAÍS.com



Está claro, cuando tienen que elegir sacrifican el valor del dolar. Hoy abre el cambio por encima de 1,59.


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (14 Jul 2008)

Hombre, sería bueno saber cuando van a hacer los "trucos" para subir 2000 puntos en poco tiempo, y comprar acciones no?... pero claro hay que estar "vivo" y vender en el momento justo, claro...


----------



## tonuel (14 Jul 2008)

ErToxoNuncaBaha dijo:


> Hombre, sería bueno saber cuando van a hacer los "trucos" para subir 2000 puntos en poco tiempo, y comprar acciones no?... pero claro hay que estar "vivo" y vender en el momento justo, claro...



Métete, es el momento... 


Saludos


----------



## panoli (14 Jul 2008)

Hasta el infinito y mas alla!!!!! arriba!


----------



## cibex (14 Jul 2008)

ibex 35 abre en positivo +0,77


----------



## dillei (14 Jul 2008)

Calculo que la alegria no llegará a media mañana.

Además, creo que mañana Solbes tiene que sacar el dato de PIB del segundo trimestre :


----------



## percebo (14 Jul 2008)

Y comienza a rodar la ruleta de la fortuna....

Que mes dios mio.


----------



## arrhenius (14 Jul 2008)

Puede mas la noticia de socializacion de perdidas en EEUU con lo de fredi y mae que la posible quiebra (oficializacion de la qquiebra, me refiero) de Martinsa?


----------



## Tuerto (14 Jul 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> Puede mas la noticia de socializacion de perdidas en EEUU con lo de fredi y mae que la posible quiebra (oficializacion de la qquiebra, me refiero) de Martinsa?



Todavia tienen más poder los bancos (a nivel global) que las inmo (a nivel local).


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (14 Jul 2008)

Bueno parece que Emilio Botin quiere comprar Alliance & Leicester (banco). Recordemos que Botin es el mismo que hace un anyo y pico vendio todo sus locales y se paso al alquiler.

Este tio es un lince. Aqui en UK los bancos han sido bombardeados, pisoteados, el precio de las acciones estan totalmente por los suelos. Las petroleras tambien estan bajando un huevo, DGO (del que me sali la semana pasada) hoy cae un 11.2% (gracias stop loss ). Parece ser que los hedge funds estan vendiendolas y usando la pasta para comprar bancos.

Asi que hoy he decidido seguirles la estrategia. Con el dinero de DGO he comprado acciones de uno de los principales bancos de aqui, a precio un 60% mas barato que hace un anyo. Solo con los dividendos estimados me sale un yield del 12%.

Os recomiendo seguir a los hedge funds y comprar bancos, aunque claro esta tiene su riesgo.. 

Para asegurarme voy a poner un stop un 10% por debajo del precio de compra.

Por su puesto, DYOR (Do Your Own Research).


----------



## Burney (14 Jul 2008)

Comentario express antes de irme:

Estamos igual que con el 12.000, pero esta vez con el anterior soporte: 11.600 puntos que ahora hace de resistencia.

Mientras el IBEX siga por debajo del 11600 lo más "normal" sería que haga nuevos mínimos. 

Yo sigo viendo como un buen soporte y zona de compras el 10700-10800. Ahi esperaré para probar con largos en el caso de que llegase.

Suerte


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jul 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Comentario express antes de irme:
> 
> Estamos igual que con el 12.000, pero esta vez con el anterior soporte: 11.600 puntos que ahora hace de resistencia.
> 
> ...



Soy exactamente de la misma opinión que tú...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jul 2008)

Marai dijo:


> Si tienes razón creeré en el análisis técnico. De momento ha rebotado en ese punto.
> 
> Saludos!



Hola Marai. De Cárpatos...

"El indicador de Investors Intelligence, Buy/Sell Climaxes, nos da una lectura muy a tener en cuenta.

Esta semana aparecen solo 4 valores en distribución la cifra más baja en muchos años, y ojo 351 valores en acumulación.

Es la tercera cifra más grande del año, pero atención.
La primera la dio el 25 de enero y la segunda el 2 de marzo. Es decir dos lecturas similares a esta marcaron los dos grandes rebotes previos que duraron semanas. Comenta Investors que si la semana que viene diera una lectura igual de favorable y confirmara esto daría muchas posibilidades a un suelo aunque fuera provisional."

Saludos...


----------



## Veo_dolor (14 Jul 2008)

¿Alguien podría comentar que coño ha pasado con Unión Fenosa para que caiga un 68% la cotización de sus acciones?

No entiendo demasiado de bolsa, pero estaba curioseando y me ha sorprendido ver una caida tan brutal. ¿Alguna idea?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jul 2008)

Veo_dolor dijo:


> ¿Alguien podría comentar que coño ha pasado con Unión Fenosa para que caiga un 68% la cotización de sus acciones?
> 
> No entiendo demasiado de bolsa, pero estaba curioseando y me ha sorprendido ver una caida tan brutal. ¿Alguna idea?



Han hecho un split de acciones. Creo que 3x1...

Aprovecha para decirlo: Im-presionante la caida del Popular en los últimos 10 minutos...

Saludos...


----------



## dillei (14 Jul 2008)

Es flipante lo del popular

Hay algo de caquita o es el castigo por lo que le afecta fadesa?


----------



## Tuttle (14 Jul 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Bueno parece que Emilio Botin quiere comprar Alliance & Leicester (banco). Recordemos que Botin es el mismo que hace un anyo y pico vendio todo sus locales y se paso al alquiler.
> 
> Este tio es un lince. Aqui en UK los bancos han sido bombardeados, pisoteados, el precio de las acciones estan totalmente por los suelos. Las petroleras tambien estan bajando un huevo, DGO (del que me sali la semana pasada) hoy cae un 11.2% (gracias stop loss ). Parece ser que los hedge funds estan vendiendolas y usando la pasta para comprar bancos.
> 
> ...



Es una media inteligente, si van a salvarlos es un buen lugar para tener el dinero.


----------



## ronald29780 (14 Jul 2008)

Ya que nadie lo pone:

IBEX 11.443 +0,52%


----------



## xavicl (14 Jul 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Ya que nadie lo pone:
> 
> IBEX 11.443 +0,52%



Sin novedad, seguimos en el canal bajista, habria que superar los 11800.


----------



## autoctono (15 Jul 2008)

IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
11.236,80 -1,80% -206,20  09:06:58

Vertiginoso!


----------



## Sargento Highway (15 Jul 2008)

Joder, que pasa con el banco popular que día tras día se lleva las mayores ostias?


----------



## Tuttle (15 Jul 2008)

¡Coño con Tocho! :


----------



## Rocket (15 Jul 2008)

Esta semana dejaremos de ver los 11.000 fijisimo. Martinsa-Fadesa se ha llevado a la tumba a muchos bancos (principalmente Porcular y Cajamandril), y ahora la duda asalta a las pocas inmobiliarias que quedan.

Cuando es la ultima vez que estuvimos por debajo de los 11.000??? :


----------



## Skizored (15 Jul 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Esta semana dejaremos de ver los 11.000 fijisimo. Martinsa-Fadesa se ha llevado a la tumba a muchos bancos (principalmente Porcular y Cajamandril), y ahora la duda asalta a las pocas inmobiliarias que quedan.
> 
> Cuando es la ultima vez que estuvimos por debajo de los 11.000??? :




No te olvides de "La caixa"


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Jul 2008)

Casi -2%!!!

esto huele a quemado


----------



## Iron John (15 Jul 2008)

Sargento Highway dijo:


> Joder, que pasa con el banco popular que día tras día se lleva las mayores ostias?



Supongo que será, entre otras cosas, por el pufo que le deja Martinfadesa


----------



## xavicl (15 Jul 2008)

Iron John dijo:


> Supongo que será, entre otras cosas, por el pufo que le deja Martinfadesa



PQ popular es el maximo acreedor de Martinsa.


----------



## Rocket (15 Jul 2008)

Skizored dijo:


> No te olvides de "La caixa"



Cierto... ademas, a partir de ahora, si el grifo ya estaba cerrado, lo que va a haber va a ser desde cerrojazo total y absoluto hasta... corralito??? :


----------



## Sargento Highway (15 Jul 2008)

Iron John dijo:


> Supongo que será, entre otras cosas, por el pufo que le deja Martinfadesa



Si, hoy ya va para un -5,5%, pero vamos que las últimas semanas siempre es uno de los valores más castigados. ¿Será también porque tienen parte de colonial, entre otras?


----------



## tonuel (15 Jul 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Cuando es la ultima vez que estuvimos por debajo de los 11.000??? :










Aún le queda mucho por bajar... 



Saludos


----------



## Mistermaguf (15 Jul 2008)

-2,02, sangrando las 35.


----------



## xavicl (15 Jul 2008)

Posible minimo hoy en los 11000


----------



## autoctono (15 Jul 2008)

IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
11.203,20 -2,10% -239,80  10:18:13

Constructorehhh, uniossss!!!

FCC Precio Variación Volumen Hora
33,87 -3,12% -1,09€ 52.702(títulos) 1.797.482,16( €) 10:08:53
ACS Precio Variación Volumen Hora
28,07 -3,64% -1,06€ 160.482(títulos) 4.548.078,89( €) 10:08:53
OHL Precio Variación Volumen Hora
18,69 -4,01% -0,78€  31.599(títulos) 595.078,10( €) 10:08:47
SACYR Precio Variación Volumen Hora
14,28 -5,18% -0,78€  90.681(títulos) 1.311.406,02( €) 10:08:53
ACCIONA Precio Variación Volumen Hora
128,00 -5,50% -7,45€  40.757(títulos) 5.267.417,15( €) 10:09:29
FERROVIAL Precio Variación Volumen Hora
31,40 -5,56% -1,85€  141.296(títulos) 4.476.837,04( €) 10:09:33


----------



## f5inet (15 Jul 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Aún le queda mucho por bajar...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



que bonita forma HCH...

a partir de aqui, vienen curvas...


----------



## Tuerto (15 Jul 2008)

En una jornada tan importante como esta y estais dormidos:

Continuan las bajadas, a las 11:30

-2,5%


----------



## autoctono (15 Jul 2008)

IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
11.163,50 -2,44% -279,50  11:37:00

Y ha llegado a sobrepasar el -2,5%


----------



## Nazgulillo (15 Jul 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> En una jornada tan importante como esta y estais dormidos:
> 
> Continuan las bajadas, a las 11:30
> 
> -2,5



Es que como está tan interesante el gráfico, le prestamos más atención que al foro


----------



## autoctono (15 Jul 2008)

IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
11.148,90 -2,57% -294,10  11:42:59


----------



## dillei (15 Jul 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> En una jornada tan importante como esta y estais dormidos:
> 
> Continuan las bajadas, a las 11:30
> 
> -2,5%



Lo que pasa es que hoy, como dia especial, ha abierto tochovista un post con predicciones diarias y se está haciendo el seguimiento en dicho post.

Aprovecho para actualizar: *-2,75%* :


----------



## Rocket (15 Jul 2008)

-2,69% y bajando...


----------



## Nazgulillo (15 Jul 2008)

Esto se desploma :

11.130,30 (11:46 h) -2,73% -312,70


----------



## autoctono (15 Jul 2008)

BEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
11.126,40 -2,77% -316,60  11:48:00

Kalandrakaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## autoctono (15 Jul 2008)

IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
11.114,20 *-2,87% -328,80* 11:51:55


----------



## Tuerto (15 Jul 2008)

¿Sabeis que le pasa a FERROVIAL?

-11% (FERROVIAL). :


----------



## feliponII (15 Jul 2008)

Continuan las bajadas, a las 11:58

-2,9%

joder vaya dia para los bolsistas ... se hara efectiva la HCH ...


----------



## Nazgulillo (15 Jul 2008)

11.079,20 (12:00 h) -3,18% -363,80

JODER!!!!!! :


----------



## Sargento Highway (15 Jul 2008)

Joder, al final no será "casualidad" la encuesta de tochovista... :

 11.066,60 -3,29% (12:00)


¿Irán las cosas peor cuando abran las bolsas al otro lado del charco?


----------



## tonuel (15 Jul 2008)

Esto va p'arriva amijos... 










Saludos


----------



## poderoso (15 Jul 2008)

*salvase quin puede*

a este altura solo puede perder en la bolsa
un paso palante y dos patras.guardar el dinero en casa rinde mas


----------



## dillei (15 Jul 2008)

Vallehermoso se está desplomando :


----------



## adso de melk (15 Jul 2008)

como abra wall street a la baja por sus bancos puede haber ostión histórico


----------



## poderoso (15 Jul 2008)

parece que entre el panico


----------



## Veo_dolor (15 Jul 2008)

parece que el gato está bien muerto


----------



## Tupper (15 Jul 2008)

Pero además pánico de verdad.


----------



## primo-larry (15 Jul 2008)

Verás cuando salten los triggers en 11.000


:


----------



## Nazgulillo (15 Jul 2008)

11.020,40 (12:38 h) -3,69% -422,60

CATACRACK x'D


----------



## arrhenius (15 Jul 2008)

primo-larry dijo:


> Verás cuando salten los triggers en 11.000
> 
> 
> :



11000 es un techo/soporte/loquesea o es simplemente que al se run numero redondo es psicologico?

en analisis tecnico todos los nuemros redondos tienen importancia per se?

lo pregunto desde la total ignorancia, ojo


----------



## tonuel (15 Jul 2008)

*TOCHOVISTA FOR PRESIDENT...*









Me parece que la que más sube es Sacyr... 


Saludos


----------



## paaq (15 Jul 2008)

primo-larry dijo:


> Verás cuando salten los triggers en 11.000


----------



## pedrot (15 Jul 2008)

Nazgulillo dijo:


> 11.020,40 (12:38 h) -3,69% -422,60
> 
> CATACRACK x'D






se va al 10.000 del tirón 



Y mientras tanto a martinsa - fadesa siguen sin dejarla caer. Vergonzoso.


----------



## Räikkonen (15 Jul 2008)

-3,69

Y como estamos en la semana VERTIGINOSA...


----------



## Tupper (15 Jul 2008)

*3,72%* y bajando ...


----------



## Nazgulillo (15 Jul 2008)

Acaba de caerse de los 11.000 :

10.989,70 (12:43 h) -3,96% -453,30

ALABEMOS A TOCHOVISTA


----------



## Skizored (15 Jul 2008)

Ya perforó momentaneamente los 11.000.


----------



## MundoGrua (15 Jul 2008)

estamos a un tris de perder los 11.000 puntos (11.013 a las 12:50 hs)


----------



## Tupper (15 Jul 2008)

Estarán saltando cantidad de stop loss.


----------



## Pillao (15 Jul 2008)

Donde hay patrón, no manda marinero... 

LIGHT CRUDE
Jul08 USYF USD 07/22 146.21 07/15 06:04 +1.03 145.19 *146.55* 144.51


----------



## MundoGrua (15 Jul 2008)

perdidos los 11.000


----------



## panoli (15 Jul 2008)

¿soy el único que esta flipando?.


Valor índice :	10.944,80
Hora de cotización:	12:50
Tendencia:	Down 498,20 (4,35%)


----------



## tonuel (15 Jul 2008)

*NO LO DUDES...*










Saludos


----------



## Tuerto (15 Jul 2008)

panoli dijo:


> ¿soy el único que esta flipando?.
> 
> 
> Valor índice :	10.944,80
> ...



Aquí flipamos todos. :



> *La cosa pinta mal... cada vez peor*
> 
> 15/07/2008 - 12:47 - MADRID, 15 JUL. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- La cosa pinta mal, para que vamos a negarlo. La situación está más que cruda y las evidencias no pueden negarse. Vamos a ver. En nuestro país hemos visto *"la mayor suspensión de pagos de la historia empresarial", y con eso queda dicho todo.* Y el que diga que no pasa nada, que todo va bien y que esto es una ralentización económica normal que se lo cuente a los empleados de Martinsa Fadesa que se van a quedar en la calle y a los que vendrán... porque aquí hay muchas empresas que van a tener que hacer lo mismo y que a lo mejor no son noticia porque no cotizan en bolsa. Dicho esto, parece claro por qué nuestro Ibex se está desplomando mientras el resto de selectivos europeos también pierden pero no tanto... una vez más.


----------



## Tupper (15 Jul 2008)

No eres el único. *4,32%*

De acojone. No se salva ni el tato.


----------



## Sargento Highway (15 Jul 2008)




----------



## tonuel (15 Jul 2008)

*MÉTETE AHORA QUE LUEGO SERÁ TARDE...*










Saludos


----------



## Scaramouche_II (15 Jul 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> *MÉTETE AHORA QUE LUEGO SERÁ TARDE...*



jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja qué hijo de puta!


----------



## Nazgulillo (15 Jul 2008)

Ha recuperado medio punto. A ver qué pasa cuando abran al otro lado del charco.

11.044,90 (13:07 h) -3,48% -398,10


----------



## poderoso (15 Jul 2008)

un dia historico,no falta esperar a octubre


----------



## Räikkonen (15 Jul 2008)

No pasa nada.

"Tochovista es mi pastor, nada me falta..."

Biblia Tochovistiana, Evangelio de San Martin Vertiginoso 15-7


----------



## lobomalo (15 Jul 2008)

lo de hoy es muy jodido... peo me preocupa mas agosto... que tal y como van las cosas, podria ser un mes muy calentito!!!...
..
.
.
.


----------



## feliponII (15 Jul 2008)

¿ya esta la mano de dios otra vez metiendo pasta?


----------



## plakaplaka (15 Jul 2008)

feliponII dijo:


> ¿ya esta la mano de dios otra vez metiendo pasta?



Eso que se ve subir es _vapor de pensión_.


----------



## Räikkonen (15 Jul 2008)

> ¿ya esta la mano de dios otra vez metiendo pasta?



Es como hacerle el boca a boca a alguien que lleva muerto 2 dias. Aunque hoy se recupere, la tendencia bajista va a seguir y no ha hecho mas que empezar.

Recuerdo que en Enero, cuando el batacazo de mas del 7%, un forero decia que no estaba alarmado, pero que si la bolsa bajaba de 10800 o de 10000, se iba corriendo al banco a sacar la pasta y se largaba de España.

Mensaje para ese forero: aunque no hagas las maletas hoy, tenlas preparadas porque antes de otoño sales de españa


----------



## vil. (15 Jul 2008)

feliponII dijo:


> ¿ya esta la mano de dios otra vez metiendo pasta?



Ya se sabe que en el cielo los pobres tienen un angelito que les protege para que no mueran de hambre pero es que últimamente son tantos pobres a pedir tanto que los angelitos están estresados, la mayor parte de ellos han pedido la baja y claro con la baja en lo de la espiritualidad y la santidad no hay en las listas del paro para cubrir tanta baja con lo que un día de estos lo mismo algunos van a morir de inanición. En fin toda la culpa es de la puta Seguridad Social por dar tanta baja angélica, ya es hora de que privaticen ese lugar y de paso pueden venir algunos ángeles de Iberoamérica o del Africa, que allí no los necesitan tanto ¿o si?


----------



## 4motion (15 Jul 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> No pasa nada.
> 
> "Tochovista es mi pastor, nada me falta..."
> 
> Biblia Tochovistiana, Evangelio de San Martin Vertiginoso 15-7



+1 

Saludos


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (15 Jul 2008)

Huyen como ratas, con el rabo entre las piernas.
Al ver que el gobierno no iba a rescatar a los cadaveres economicos vivientes, gimieron los inversores para sus adentros, y corrieron despavoridos dejando por el camino hasta la ropa.
:

Hoy se han dado cuenta que no viene nadie a rescatarles.
:


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (15 Jul 2008)

INVESTIGADEUR: 

Plas, Plas, Plas. 

Acertado de lleno.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Jul 2008)

Por dios, donde estará ese "champion" de las finanzas que dijo que el IBEX rozaría los 18.000 puntos este año.


----------



## Nazgulillo (15 Jul 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Por dios, donde estará ese "champion" de las finanzas que dijo que el IBEX rozaría los 18.000 puntos este año.



Igual se lo encuentra Albertini por Punta Cana, si al final va para allá.

Que le invite a unas pu...copas.


----------



## plakaplaka (15 Jul 2008)

plakaplaka dijo:


> Eso que se ve subir es _vapor de pensión_.



Oye, cabrón, ¿te importaría dejar de postear con mi usuario y darte de alta uno?
Para trolear aún lo entendería, pero para aportaciones normales.....


----------



## Nopepito (15 Jul 2008)

*Pues no lo sé*



Pepitoria dijo:


> Por dios, donde estará ese "champion" de las finanzas que dijo que el IBEX rozaría los 18.000 puntos este año.



Pero ya te digo que como pille al listo le doy pal pelo, bueno en realidad yo no pierdo pasta, ya que tengo las acciones desde hace años y no tengo nada en inmobiliarias, pero si en bancos, claro que esos siguen con beneficios y recuperaran las cotizaciones con tiempo.

Mientras tanto, palomitas y una caña.


----------



## David_ (15 Jul 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Por dios, donde estará ese "champion" de las finanzas que dijo que el IBEX rozaría los 18.000 puntos este año.



Está demasiado ocupado vendiendo como para asomar el careto.


----------



## Rocket (15 Jul 2008)

Pues yo creo que el IBEX35 hoy va a repetir la figura de aquel lunes negro de hace unos meses. De momento la forma de la grafica es casi calcada, aunque con menor caida. 

Es decir, poco antes del cierre volvera a desplomarse a minimos diarios, con perdidas entre el 4,00% y el 5,00%.


----------



## mdemichel (15 Jul 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Pues yo creo que el IBEX35 hoy va a repetir la figura de aquel lunes negro de hace unos meses. De momento la forma de la grafica es casi calcada, aunque con menor caida.
> 
> Es decir, poco antes del cierre volvera a desplomarse a minimos diarios, con perdidas entre el 4,00% y el 5,00%.



En cunto abran la sesión al otro lado del charco


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (15 Jul 2008)

11027,60 -3,63% a las 14:20


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2008)

Tened la pasta preparada que le quedan menos de 300 puntos...

En cuanto toque el 10700 va a salir como un cohete. Yo compraría un poco antes, porque todo Dios está esperando en ese punto...  (siempre con un stop-loss claro)

Avisados estais. Un saludo...


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (15 Jul 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tened la pasta preparada que le quedan menos de 300 puntos...
> 
> En cuanto toque el 10700 va a salir como un cohete. Yo compraría un poco antes, porque todo Dios está esperando en ese punto...  (siempre con un stop-loss claro)
> 
> Avisados estais. Un saludo...



Como un cohete hacia abajo?


----------



## f5inet (15 Jul 2008)

ErToxoNuncaBaha dijo:


> Como un cohete hacia abajo?



por supuesto no, se espera rebote entorno a los 10700, por supuesto, siempre a intradia. 

eso si, yo colocaria un stop en 10600, por si las moscas...


----------



## tonuel (15 Jul 2008)

Hay que pillar el cohete a tiempo... 









Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2008)

ErToxoNuncaBaha dijo:


> Como un cohete hacia abajo?



No, no, como un cohete hacia arriba (y no me refiero al Challenger 

En teoria será el comienzo de la onda B (3 ondas en zig-zag arriba-abajo-arriba), supongo que una vez toque el 10700 se irá hacia el 12.000, 11.800-12500. Vamos, lo que viene a llamarse el rebote del gato muerto... je je

Saludos...

PD: Pero siempre con un stop-loss que no estamos para sustos...


----------



## tonuel (15 Jul 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No, no, como un cohete hacia arriba (y no me refiero al Challenger
> 
> *En teoria será el comienzo de la onda B* (3 ondas en zig-zag arriba-abajo-arriba), supongo que una vez toque el 10700 se irá hacia el 12.000, 11.800-12500. Vamos, lo que viene a llamarse el rebote del gato muerto... je je
> 
> ...



Esa teoria made in ejpertos... Ya te daba yo a ti gato muerto... 


Saludos


----------



## Tuttle (15 Jul 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No, no, como un cohete hacia arriba (y no me refiero al Challenger
> 
> En teoria será el comienzo de la onda B (3 ondas en zig-zag arriba-abajo-arriba), supongo que una vez toque el 10700 se irá hacia el 12.000, 11.800-12500. Vamos, lo que viene a llamarse el rebote del gato muerto... je je
> 
> ...



Numerología . Si suficiente gente se lo cree igual pasa y todo


----------



## 1 de cal y 4 de euribor (15 Jul 2008)

todos juntos con sus mecheros en alto!!!! 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wNsJUmFrUCA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wNsJUmFrUCA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Pillao (15 Jul 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No, no, como un cohete hacia arriba (y no me refiero al Challenger
> 
> En teoria será el comienzo de la onda B (3 ondas en zig-zag arriba-abajo-arriba), supongo que una vez toque el 10700 se irá hacia el 12.000, 11.800-12500. Vamos, lo que viene a llamarse el rebote del gato muerto... je je
> 
> ...



Tal vez un pelín más abajo... 

Esto si que es un pronóstico del IBEX. Fijaos en la fecha

Y sobre todo... A mí, ni caso


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Esa teoria made in ejpertos... Ya te daba yo a ti gato muerto...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Tonuel, yo soy de los primeros que dijo que esto se iba al carajo, si quieres apostamos a que entre el 4T2008 y el 1T2009 tocamos el 9450, no dudo que la bolsa bajará, y si sigue por estos derroteros, posiblemente desandemos los últimos 5 años y nos vayamos al 5500.... pero una cosa no quita la otra, ni las subidas ni las bajadas son verticales, siempre se hacen "dientes de sierra".

Preparate para alguna noticia "bomba" en las próximas semanas, que nos haga cambiar la tendencia a corto.

Saludos...


----------



## Paisaje (15 Jul 2008)

Enga, a ver qué pasa cuando abra el DowCojones, falta ná...


----------



## Rocket (15 Jul 2008)

Se va a venir muy abajo...

Wall Street abrirá con caídas: los futuros de Globex han recortado pérdidas - elEconomista.es.



> Wall Street abrirá con caídas: los futuros de Globex han recortado pérdidas
> Agencias | 15:02 - 15/07/2008
> Aumentar el textoDisminuir el texto
> Cotizaciones relacionadas
> ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Jul 2008)

pues fanny viene con -21% y wachovia mi favorito, con menos 15, dicen


----------



## Burney (15 Jul 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tened la pasta preparada que le quedan menos de 300 puntos...
> 
> En cuanto toque el 10700 va a salir como un cohete. Yo compraría un poco antes, porque todo Dios está esperando en ese punto...  (siempre con un stop-loss claro)
> 
> Avisados estais. Un saludo...



Estoy contigo. Yo en esos entornos tengo pensado cerrar el futuro del SAN que tengo vendido y también el put.

Abrir largos en futuro del SAN no sé porque hasta ultima hora no se puede decidir, pero pillar alguna calles por si acaso hay rebote casi seguro que lo haré porque la inversión es mínima.

PD: Atención que esta noche INTC da resultados...


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Jul 2008)

y con walt street abierta...

-3,43%

CATACROC


----------



## Nazgulillo (15 Jul 2008)

Los de Wall Street son unos antipatriotas, mirad lo que le hacen al pobre Ibex.

-3,67% -419,70

:


----------



## poderoso (15 Jul 2008)

un ultimo esfuerzo


----------



## Rocket (15 Jul 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Pues yo creo que el IBEX35 hoy va a repetir la figura de aquel lunes negro de hace unos meses. De momento la forma de la grafica es casi calcada, aunque con menor caida.
> 
> Es decir, poco antes del cierre volvera a desplomarse a minimos diarios, con perdidas entre el 4,00% y el 5,00%.



Pues igual tocamos nuevo fondo y todo...

-3,98% :


----------



## Hephe (15 Jul 2008)

Vuelve a perder los 11.000


----------



## poderoso (15 Jul 2008)

el ibex baja al mismo ritmo que los precios de los pisos o lo tengo mal


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (15 Jul 2008)

acabo de entrar a largo 

comprando 2500 warrants call del ibex con vencimiento en diciembre de este año a 13.000


dios se apiade de mi y de los especuladores como yo


hay virgensanta apiadate de mi, que mi corazón ya no está para estos sustos


----------



## Marai (15 Jul 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> acabo de entrar a largo
> 
> comprando 2500 warrants call del ibex con vencimiento en diciembre de este año a 13.000
> 
> ...



Gente como tú levantará Ejpaña.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (15 Jul 2008)

Pues yo estoy por vender hasta los muebles para comprar Barclays, P/E 3.76, Yield por encima del 12%. La accion esta a mitad de precio que en Abril...

Uff, me va a costar resistirme... Voy a intentar aguantarme y no intentar pillar bottom, y dejar hasta que vea los primeros visos de recuperacion..


----------



## Nazgulillo (15 Jul 2008)

poderoso dijo:


> el ibex baja al mismo ritmo que los precios de los pisos o lo tengo mal



Lo tienes mal. ¿No ves que la vivienda sigue subiendo?


----------



## merche400 (15 Jul 2008)

Me vence un plazo fijo al 4'3% dentro de poco y tenia pensado pillarme algo seguro...como SANTANDER. En plan de recoger dividendo antes que especular a corto.

¿Cuando es el mejor momento para comprar SANs?

NOTA: Serían unos 30.000 euritos.

asias


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (15 Jul 2008)

Marai dijo:


> Gente como tú levantará Ejpaña.



juajuajua


prefiero que me llamen buitre


----------



## BOFH (15 Jul 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> acabo de entrar a largo
> 
> comprando 2500 warrants call del ibex con vencimiento en diciembre de este año a 13.000
> 
> ...




Tio, tu que te has fumado? Lo digo porque me pases el nombre de tu camello. Vende mierda de la buena.

13000!!!! Estas p'alla nen... :


----------



## David_ (15 Jul 2008)

Señores, se abren las apuestas, ¿cerrará por encima o por debajo de los 11.000 puntos? Yo digo que por debajo, empujado por los antipatriotas americanos.


----------



## Burney (15 Jul 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> acabo de entrar a largo
> 
> comprando 2500 warrants call del ibex con vencimiento en diciembre de este año a 13.000
> 
> ...



jajajajaj blackholesun, que no se diga que no tienes pelotas... 

en mi opinión, creo que te has adelantado un poco en la compra, pero bueno, quién sabe si el que se equivoca soy yo... 

Además, ahora mismo es arriesgadillo comprar warrants, deben estar hasta arriba de volatilidad...

Suerte...

PD: Esta noche atento a los futuros Globex que INTC es de las importantes y da resultados al cierre...


----------



## nam (15 Jul 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> acabo de entrar a largo
> 
> comprando 2500 warrants call del ibex con vencimiento en diciembre de este año a 13.000
> 
> ...



: Entenderia la jugada si hubieses comprado a largo ibex a 12000, a 13000 me parece excesivo. No creo que se vuelva a los 13000 ni con un rebote en septiembre.

Buena suerte, espero que no hayas apostado demasiado, vamos que puedas asumir perdidas si no se llega a los 13mil puntos.


----------



## Burney (15 Jul 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Pues yo estoy por vender hasta los muebles para comprar Barclays, P/E 3.76, Yield por encima del 12%. La accion esta a mitad de precio que en Abril...
> 
> Uff, me va a costar resistirme... Voy a intentar aguantarme y no intentar pillar bottom, y dejar hasta que vea los primeros visos de recuperacion..




¿Yield es la rentabilidad por dividendo?

Si es así, no te fies mucho en eso, probablemente el mercado a estos precios ya _descuente_ que tarde o temprano tendrá que recortar el dividendo...

Sobre la baratura... no olvides que lo barato puede llegar a estar más barato aún...

Enga, saludos y suerte

PD: Sigo creyendo que al crudo le falta poco para caer bastante...


----------



## pedrot (15 Jul 2008)

Un truco, cuando telecinco cotize a 5 euros entonces será momento de volver a invertir en bolsa 


o bien mientras tanto a corto.


----------



## Burney (15 Jul 2008)

nam dijo:


> : Entenderia la jugada si hubieses comprado a largo ibex a 12000, a 13000 me parece excesivo. No creo que se vuelva a los 13000 ni con un rebote en septiembre.
> 
> Buena suerte, espero que no hayas apostado demasiado, vamos que puedas asumir perdidas si no se llega a los 13mil puntos.



ten en cuenta que con vto. 12.000 la prima que tendría que pagar habría sido mucho mayor...

Recuerda que simplemente está especulando con el valor de la prima de ese warrant con ese vencimiento, no apostando a que llegará a 13.000...


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (15 Jul 2008)

Burney dijo:


> ¿Yield es la rentabilidad por dividendo?
> 
> Si es así, no te fies mucho en eso, probablemente el mercado a estos precios ya _descuente_ que tarde o temprano tendrá que recortar el dividendo...
> 
> ...



Si, Yield es la rentabilidad anual por dividendo. No tengo claro que vayan a recortar el dividendo, o recortarlo significativamente. Los beneficios tampoco parecen haber sido muy afectados. Me da a mi que es sobre todo "market sentiment".

Efectivamente, lo barato puede llegar a ser mas barato aun, por eso voy a esperar a ver algo de recuperacion... 

El crudo si parece que va a caer, por de pronto todas las petroleras de aqui han caido bastante en las ultimas semanas, podria ser el mercado anticipandose.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (15 Jul 2008)

Burney dijo:


> ten en cuenta que con vto. 12.000 la prima que tendría que pagar habría sido mucho mayor...
> 
> Recuerda que simplemente está especulando con el valor de la prima de ese warrant con ese vencimiento, no apostando a que llegará a 13.000...



exacto 


si sube a 11.500 o 12.000 me salgo


y gano un pico bastante rentable, hoy ha caido un 30%, si sube hasta 12.000 pues sacaré parecido


no hace falta que me llegue a 13.000 ni a esperar a diciembre


se llama especulación y es lo que se mueve en mercados volatiles como este


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Jul 2008)

pedrot dijo:


> Un truco, cuando telecinco cotize a 5 euros entonces será momento de volver a invertir en bolsa
> 
> 
> o bien mientras tanto a corto.



o cuando antena 3 cotize a 3?? jeje


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (15 Jul 2008)

Burney dijo:


> PD: Sigo creyendo que al crudo le falta poco para caer bastante...



Por cierto, ahora esta cayendo 9$.

Crude slumps more than $9 as Bush, Bernanke talk


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (15 Jul 2008)

Si el IBEX llega a 10.700 y pega un buen rebote como decís, 

¿¿en qué nivel volverá a rebotar hacia abajo???


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Jul 2008)

es mejor que baje un 2% que un 4%.... e smejor siempre una bajada gradual.... y duradera....

por de pronto, hoy ya ha subido un 2% desde minimos

que es una barbaridad....

mirad bien que esconde este 2% de caida, que muchos han perdido el apellido de soltera de la madre....



pero todavia les queda margen de bajada a estos?


> Freddie Mac se desploma un 28,13% y Fannie Mae desciende un 19,73% mientras cada vez es mayor la desconfianza sobre el plan del Tesoro. Aunque se da por supuesto que no se permitirá que las hipotecarias entren en colapso, los accionistas podrían estar en riesgo ya que el plan podría afectar a sus participaciones.


----------



## nam (15 Jul 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> exacto
> 
> 
> si sube a 11.500 o 12.000 me salgo
> ...



buena aclaracion, vamos que estas apostando a sacar un par de puntos sobre el precio de compra del warrant.
Estas apostando a un rebote, porque como el Ibex baje mas tus warrants no van a tener apenas valor.
Suerte y al toro.
Yo estoy fuera excepto por acciones a largo plazo y oro. No quiero tocar futuros hasta septiembre-octubre. No estoy muy segura del rebote.


----------



## tonuel (15 Jul 2008)

Al final sólo se deja el -2.55%, lástima... 










Saludos


----------



## feliponII (15 Jul 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Por cierto, ahora esta cayendo 9$.
> 
> Crude slumps more than $9 as Bush, Bernanke talk



Esto es un cachondeo ... cuando ya todo los que no tenian informacion privilegiada se han acojonado y fuera van estos tios y tiran el precio del petroleo ... 

y hala otra vez para arriba ... rebotico tecnico ... que fanie mae y freddy mac
(estas empresas no tienen nombres de frikies?) estan en la ruina y les deben mas que todo el dinero del planeta ¿? no pasa na la fed lo arregla toooo ¡¡¡ 

Lo dicho todo ... esto es una jodida broma macabra ...


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (15 Jul 2008)

Muchas ventas al final en el Dow, y cierra por primera vez por debajo de los 11000.


----------



## tonuel (15 Jul 2008)

La fiesta acaba de empezar... 


Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Jul 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Por cierto, ahora esta cayendo 9$.
> 
> Crude slumps more than $9 as Bush, Bernanke talk



A mi me han pillado en el intradía con la cabronada del crudo.

Yo también estoy fuera ahora salvo oro y unas telefónicas (parece que tienen buen cuidador...)


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Jul 2008)

el petroleo va a dar un respiro a la bolsa durante unos dias me temo


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Jul 2008)

El Dow en negativo y en mínimos, a pesar de la transfusión urgente de petróleo y de las palabras suaves del enfermero.

La sangre del sistema es el crédito, no el petróleo.

No voy a cerrar aún mis cortos.


----------



## chollero (16 Jul 2008)

*mañana estacazo*

mañana - 2%


----------



## Hephe (16 Jul 2008)

Volvemos para abajo???


----------



## Rocket (16 Jul 2008)

-0,77% 

Perdemos los 11.000 ya mismo... :


----------



## Burney (16 Jul 2008)

Hephe dijo:


> Volvemos para abajo???



A por los 10700-10800!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xavicl (16 Jul 2008)

Hephe dijo:


> Volvemos para abajo???



Es lo más normal, aunque ahora está en la parte baja del canal (11000) y podrian dar un rebote fuerte parriba.


----------



## Rocket (16 Jul 2008)

Burney dijo:


> A por los 10700-10800!!!!!!!!!!!



Pues si, eso parece... -1,02%


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (16 Jul 2008)

es que lo que ha dicho Solbes ha abierto los ojos a los últimos pardillos


----------



## tonuel (16 Jul 2008)

Coño, que alegria me habeis dado... 


Saludos


----------



## dillei (16 Jul 2008)

Esto ya es el pan nuestro de cada dia, no tiene fuerza para rebotar una mierda


----------



## Burney (16 Jul 2008)

Como el viernes pasado estuve en este post hablando de posibles caidas importantes en el crudo, aviso de que he subido una opinión y un gráfico sobre el crudo en mi post de seguimiento del IBEX.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/953032-post171.html


----------



## tonuel (16 Jul 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Como el viernes pasado estuve en este post hablando de posibles caidas importantes en el crudo, aviso de que he subido una opinión y un gráfico sobre el crudo en mi post de seguimiento del IBEX.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/953032-post171.html



Si, métete ahora... es el mejor momento... :o


¿Te gusta la ruleta? 


Saludos


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (16 Jul 2008)

ahora mismo:

Sacyr Vallehermoso *-2,17%*
Ferrovial *-2,60%*

:


----------



## Nazgulillo (16 Jul 2008)

Está dando bandazos con ligeras pérdidas, ahora anda al -0'74.

Santander tiene un -2,19%, los inversores deben haber visto el video de Botín hablando inglés y les ha generado mucha desconfianza


----------



## arrhenius (16 Jul 2008)

Nazgulillo dijo:


> Está dando bandazos con ligeras pérdidas, ahora anda al -0'74.
> 
> Santander tiene un -2,19%, los inversores deben haber visto el video de Botín hablando inglés y les ha generado mucha desconfianza



jojojojojoj

y mas teniendo en cuenta que acaba de comprar el abbey no? como se dedique a protagonizar publicidad alli va a ser el hazmerreir de la banca inglesa


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (16 Jul 2008)

Abierto largo BARC a 245. Stop en 238.

Resultados de Wells Fargo mejor de lo esperado.

Bancos ingleses parece que estan rebotando.


----------



## BOFH (16 Jul 2008)

El Ibex 35 se pone en positivo antes de conocerse el IPC de EEUU - elEconomista.es.



Jojojojojoj, eso es optimismo y lo demas tonterias


----------



## Tupper (16 Jul 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Bancos ingleses parece que estan rebotando.



Sí en especial HBOS con un rebote de *-10% *, BAR con* -6% *, RBS con *-8%* ...

Peazo rebote.


----------



## Burney (16 Jul 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Abierto largo BARC a 245. Stop en 238.
> 
> Resultados de Wells Fargo mejor de lo esperado.
> 
> Bancos ingleses parece que estan rebotando.




Me parece que el stop va a ser imprescindible...

Por cierto, en bigcharts.com me da que el yield de Barc es del 18,18%... : (debe ser un error...)


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (16 Jul 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Sí en especial HBOS con un rebote de *-10% *, BAR con* -6% *, RBS con *-8%* ...
> 
> Peazo rebote.



Me refiero a rebote desde el minimo del intradia. 

De todas formas estan volviendo a caer, han salido nuevos datos negativos. Lo dejo correr por si salta el stop.


----------



## xavicl (16 Jul 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Esto ya es el pan nuestro de cada dia, no tiene fuerza para rebotar una mierda



Pues mira de momento 100pipos -> 11.100
De todas maneras deberia cerrar el dia por debajo de 11000 para ver más bajadas.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (16 Jul 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Me parece que el stop va a ser imprescindible...
> 
> Por cierto, en bigcharts.com me da que el yield de Barc es del 18,18%... : (debe ser un error...)



El stop esta ahi, dejo la posicion correr, por ahora minimos cada vez mas altos.

El yield del BARC estaba por encima del 12% cuando el precio estaba a 280, asi que ahora a 243 calcula... (menos del 18% pero no esta nada mal, sobre un 15%).


----------



## Burney (16 Jul 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> El stop esta ahi, dejo la posicion correr, por ahora minimos cada vez mas altos.
> 
> El yield del BARC estaba por encima del 12% cuando el precio estaba a 280, asi que ahora a 243 calcula... (menos del 18% pero no esta nada mal, sobre un 15%).



joder... :

de todas formas, creo evidente que van a recortar dividendo... no está la cosa para dividendos...

espero que tengas suerte... de todas formas, yo ya no le veo mucha caida más a los mercados... en el IBEX por ejemplo sólo 300-400 puntos... así que no veo mal la compra.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (16 Jul 2008)

Burney dijo:


> joder... :
> 
> de todas formas, creo evidente que van a recortar dividendo... no está la cosa para dividendos...
> 
> espero que tengas suerte... de todas formas, yo ya no le veo mucha caida más a los mercados... en el IBEX por ejemplo sólo 300-400 puntos... así que no veo mal la compra.



Bueno esto no ha sido comprar acciones, he abierto una posicion en spread betting para jugar un poco, para pillar algo hoy o si la cosa va bien dejarla un par de dias, no por el dividendo ni para mantener a largo plazo. Acciones comprare mas adelante cuando empiece a ver recuperacion.

Jejeje conozco uno que se acaba de pillar 100k£ de BARC a 239, a ver que tal le sale.


----------



## Burney (16 Jul 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Bueno esto no ha sido comprar acciones, he abierto una posicion en spread betting para jugar un poco, para pillar algo hoy o si la cosa va bien dejarla un par de dias, no por el dividendo ni para mantener a largo plazo. Acciones comprare mas adelante cuando empiece a ver recuperacion.
> 
> Jejeje conozco uno que se acaba de pillar 100k£ de BARC a 239, a ver que tal le sale.




la verdad es que con el dato de IPC tan horroroso que ha salido en USA... y los mercados parece que los estan "asimilado" dignamente...

ya veremos, yo no me fio todavia... creo que aún queda algo de tramo bajista... voy a intentar seguir esperando al ramalazo final...

suerte a ambos


----------



## xavicl (16 Jul 2008)

Buenod e momento subidon arriba de 300puntos como dije que podia pasar, tb subieron los indices, y bajó el eur/usd, oro, crudo.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (16 Jul 2008)

Parece que empieza la fiesta.

Cortos cubriendo como locos, rebota el BARC de caer un 7% a subir ahora mismo un 3.60%. Por supuesto estoy largo


----------



## chollero (16 Jul 2008)

*aqui huele a quemado*

lo de hoy es un espejismo, yo salgo corriendo de aqui, viene un crack de los gordos


----------



## Kaprak63 (16 Jul 2008)

chollero dijo:


> lo de hoy es un espejismo, yo salgo corriendo de aqui, viene un crack de los gordos



No sea agorero, hamijo.

Han sido muchos días de bajadas. Ahora hay que buscarse una excusa ridicula para que los cortos no jodan definitivamente este _negosio_ casinero en el que se han convertido los mercados mundiales.

Además hay que dejar a los becarios que muevan unos índices tísicos a base de volúmenes exiguos. No creo que haya debacle veraniega. Hay demasiado apocalíptico prediciendo un mega crack

Entre nosostros, será en octubre, hamijo.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (16 Jul 2008)

Barclays tambien cotiza en NY, esta tarde ha subido alli un 8.53%!

Me alegro de haber dejado el largo abierto durante la noche, a ver que tal abre manyana aqui en Londres....


----------



## adso de melk (16 Jul 2008)

no esperéis nada hasta después de las olimpiadas


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Jul 2008)

*Una bonita forma de engañar.*

Uno de los motivos de la subida de DJ ha sido los buenos resultados de Wells Fargo, como lo han logrado.



> Second Liens Still Lurking at Wells Fargo : Housing Wire
> ....
> So delinquencies continued to rise during Q2; net credit losses, however, did not. Charge-offs on second liens were actually down $104 million compared with first quarter 2008 — but don’t let that fool you. The improvement was primarily due to a change in how the bank handles its home equity portfolio charge-offs; earlier in Q2, the bank extended its charge-off policy from 120 days to 180 days, in an effort to give troubled borrowers more time to reach a loan workout (or to protect earnings, take your pick).
> ....



Ya sabemos el truco, aumentar el tiempo para que un prestamo entre en morosidad y no tener que provisionar, en este caso de 120 dias a 180 dias, pasara esto con Basilea II


----------



## Tuttle (17 Jul 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Una bonita forma de engañar.*
> 
> Uno de los motivos de la subida de DJ ha sido los buenos resultados de Wells Fargo, como lo han logrado.
> 
> ...



Es lo mismo por lo que Marai se pone a soltar espumarajos cada vez que algún iluminado se pone a defender las bondades del sistema enarbolando las bajas cifras de morosidad. Si no puedes mejorar el sistema manipula sus indicadores de calidad.


----------



## percebo (17 Jul 2008)

Como lo veis para hoy?, para arriba hasta los 11600 y bajoncillo ahí, para que dependiendo de como abran los yankis seguir o no camino de los 12000?.

Mucha tela quizas no?.


----------



## dillei (17 Jul 2008)

Ya tocaba rebote, puede que dure un par de dias, hasta que salga otra mala noticia


----------



## poderoso (17 Jul 2008)

hoy toca bajar despues la subida de ayer.no es una montaña rusa?


----------



## tonuel (17 Jul 2008)

Yo supongo que subirá, ojito a iberdrola y unión fenosa que Florentino se mueve... 


Aunque me gustaria que bajara un 3-4%.... 


Saludos


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (17 Jul 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Abierto largo BARC a 245. Stop en 238.
> 
> Resultados de Wells Fargo mejor de lo esperado.
> 
> Bancos ingleses parece que estan rebotando.



Barclays abre hoy a 290, un 10% arriba!

WOOOHOOOOOO!!


----------



## xavicl (17 Jul 2008)

Puede subir hasta 11650 o bajar hasta 10900, era claro elr ebote ayer al estar en la parte baja del canal, hasta que se rompa en teoria parriba.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jul 2008)

A los que les guste el juego se puede ganar mucha pasta... 


Saludos


----------



## euriborde (17 Jul 2008)

cómo está hoy!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/plnJlXB3CGA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/plnJlXB3CGA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (17 Jul 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> exacto
> 
> 
> si sube a 11.500 o 12.000 me salgo
> ...




meti 775 hace dos días


ahora tengo 1000

un 20% en dos días ahora me salgo, y a esperar


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Jul 2008)

Poco se de bolsa, pero creo que hoy va a haber una barrida hacia abajo impresionante.

Nada a cambiado y los datos de Wells estaban trucados, el petroleo sigue altisimos y el cambio USD/EUR continua cercano a maximos.

Aunque errar es de humano y más cuando juegas a un juego donde los dados estan trucados.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jul 2008)

es curioso tiran las electricas y acs.... los bancos no tantos



que nadie se extrañe... bajamos 2000 punticos y ahora toca rebotar... empezamos laterales otra vez.... empiezan los resultados y que hacen llevar la bolsa otros 1000 parriba.....

pero me mantengo en 9800... 31 dic 08

porqué, como avisan, si la bolsa a tocado suelo las empresas no han aprovechado para hacer autocartera??? porque no lo han hecho, nadie ha comunicado nada a cnmv


----------



## tonuel (17 Jul 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> es curioso tiran las electricas y acs.... los bancos no tantos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ACS podría cerrar hoy mismo la venta de su participación a Unión Fenosa a EDF - Cotizalia.com

ACS negocia vender Fenosa para reforzar su posición en Iberdrola

Saludos


----------



## Perchas (17 Jul 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> es curioso tiran las electricas y acs.... los bancos no tantos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como siempre muy sagaz, no tienes precio, prenda que eres un prenda.

Lo que no entiendo es tu precariedad del empleo, si yo fuera director general de un banco estarias ahora mismo dirigiendo el departamento de analisis.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (17 Jul 2008)

He aqui una muestra de lo bestialmente sobrevendidos que estan los bancos ingleses. Comparemos la evolucion de Barclays y el Banco Santander en el ultimo anyo:


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jul 2008)

Perchas dijo:


> Como siempre muy sagaz, no tienes precio, prenda que eres un prenda.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es tu precariedad del empleo, si yo fuera director general de un banco estarias ahora mismo dirigiendo el departamento de analisis.



solo por recordar:

el crack del 29 (que se produjo entre los años 29 y 32, perdiendo desde máximos el Dow un 88%) no se va a repetir  ... si la bolsa baja a 6000 desde maximos de 16000... en estos 2 años habra bajado mas de un 60%

no soy analista ni polleces de esas... me gustan las mates


pero lo de que no hayan hecho autocartera a qué se debe? que no tienen un chavo? que no les prestan? porque seguirá la fiesta?

porque joer, pido un prestamo de 1000 al 6% como empresa cotizada que soy y sí sé que la bolsa va a rebotar, me meto y revendo mis propias acciones un 20% mas arriba y cancelo el credito y todo y gano dinero...


----------



## Tupper (17 Jul 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Barclays abre hoy a 290, un 10% arriba!
> 
> WOOOHOOOOOO!!



Enhorabuena te ha salido muy bien !


----------



## Tupper (17 Jul 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Poco se de bolsa, pero creo que hoy va a haber una barrida hacia abajo impresionante.
> 
> Nada a cambiado y los datos de Wells estaban trucados, el petroleo sigue altisimos y el cambio USD/EUR continua cercano a maximos.
> 
> Aunque errar es de humano y más cuando juegas a un juego donde los dados estan trucados.



Los fundamentales siguen siendo los mismos -igual de malos-. Habrá mucha volatilidad.


----------



## Pillao (17 Jul 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> solo por recordar:
> 
> el crack del 29 (que se produjo entre los años 29 y 32, perdiendo desde máximos el Dow un 88%) no se va a repetir  ... si la bolsa baja a 6000 desde maximos de 16000... en estos 2 años habra bajado mas de un 60%
> 
> ...



Créame... Lo del 29 va a quedar en los anales de la historia (de perdurar esta) como una leve brisilla, al lado de la confluencia de huracanes, que de modo ineluctable e inminente, se ciernen sobre el sistema...


----------



## Burney (17 Jul 2008)

Felicidades a Malditos usureros y blackholesun por haber visto el rebote y sus plusvalias (yo pensaba que le quedaban unos 300 puntos extras de caida y ahi esperaba para entrar).

A las 16:30 de ayer tuve que irme y hasta la noche no volvi, y cuando vi el cierre usa me quede :

He cerrado el futuro del SAN que tenia, he de irme a currar y probablemente hasta la tarde/noche no volveré, y no quiero más sorpresas... (y sobre todo, que una posicion ganadora me pase a perdedora). Además, sigo teniendo un put todavia.

Hoy da resultados Nokia a las 12, y antes de la apertura yanqui un par de bancos importantes de USA (en serenitymarkets pone qué bancos son).

El cierre de cortos ha de ser fulminante si se supera al alza la resistencia clave de 11600 puntos. Yo me decantaría a que no los supera, pero como ayer ya me equivoqué y la subida me ha pillado esperando comprar un poco más abajo.. Además, ahora mandan los resultados y según cómo salgan...

Suerte


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (17 Jul 2008)

pues vamos a seguir especulando hasta que nos arruinemos


hemos visto la noticia en invertia que 



> Colonial mantiene abierto proceso de reestructuración y refinanciación de deuda



Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones


Con lo cual quiere decir que la subida del popular de un 2,5% de hoy se puede quedar en nada (de hecho ya va cayendo)

Hace cosa de dos meses salienron la caixa y el popular diciendo que se van a hacer propietarios d ela compañía (COLONIAL)


y ahora sale colonial diciendo que el proceso todavía está abierto, para mi significa que aquí pasa algo

Precios objetivos de Popular han bajado de 7,5 a 5, y las recomendaciones pasan a vender

Lo cual quiere decir que muchos fondos van a pasar del popular como de la mierda, y eso hará que baje la acción, por lo menos creemos que puede tocar el 6 en las proximas semanas




Así que volvemos esta vez con los puts a la espera que la proxima semana salgan más noticias del popular, y como ya sabemos NERVIOS = VOLATILIDAD

Abro un put a 18 de Diciembre de este año a 8,5 euros, me ha costado 1,04 a ver como va.


----------



## quimu (17 Jul 2008)

Atención porque tenemos un islote alcista en zona de mínimos, con lo cual tenemos una figura potencial de vuelta muy importante; el 11300 pasa a ser soporte de mercado y los mínimos de hoy pasan a ser un segundo soporte; por arriba esos 11600 deberían costar hoy.

Registrate en www.invertired.com, la red social de inversión


----------



## laura (17 Jul 2008)

Dios os leo y alucino, no me entero de nada, es como si hablarais chino jajaj, esto que esta pasando con la subida, es ¿bueno, malo?, ¿es algo puntual?.


----------



## poderoso (17 Jul 2008)

tampoco entiende la subida tan fuerte.han vista la luz del tunel?


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (17 Jul 2008)

Hay que ver que pasa, asi que mucha precaucion.

Se ha empezado a comprar a primera hora y muchos se han lanzado a comprar por seguir el movimiento y no quedarse los ultimos...

PERRROOOOOOOOO

Si los que crearon la inercia esta mañana lo hicieron para causar esta subida y crear algo de caja esta tarde dejando clavados a los que entraron despues.... pues puede que veamos una carrera en sentido contrario intentando no ser el ultimo en vender.

Tambien puede que haya quien aguante y se quede plantado.

Creo que antes del cierre bajara, no se si algo o mucho, pero creo que bajara.
:


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (17 Jul 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Felicidades a Malditos usureros y blackholesun por haber visto el rebote y sus plusvalias (yo pensaba que le quedaban unos 300 puntos extras de caida y ahi esperaba para entrar).



Gracias Burney. Voy a dejar la posicion abierta unos dias, siempre me arrepiento de jugar solo el intradia. Ademas en la grafica veo un tail ("cola" o como se dija en spanish) y hoy parece que se confirma el "reversal", asi que dejo el rebote correr hasta que empiece a perder fuerza...


----------



## tonuel (17 Jul 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Gracias Burney. Voy a dejar la posicion abierta unos dias, siempre me arrepiento de jugar solo el intradia. Ademas en la grafica veo un tail ("cola" o como se dija en spanish) y hoy parece que se confirma el "reversal", asi que dejo el rebote correr hasta que empiece a perder fuerza...



Espero que no llegues tarde al hundimiento... 

Está claro que si eres espabilado y tienes tiempo para estar pendiente del marcado se puede hacer bastante dinero a corto plazo...








¿Nadie ha comprado Unión Fenosa a las 9:00 ?? 


Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (17 Jul 2008)

laura dijo:


> Dios os leo y alucino, no me entero de nada, es como si hablarais chino jajaj, esto que esta pasando con la subida, es ¿bueno, malo?, ¿es algo puntual?.



pues aquí no es nada


pasate por el foro de invertia que allí están los "profesionales"

mas que nada porque el 90% de la información es partidista e intentan engañar a todo el mundo


aquí somos 4 amigos, y no se puede calentar el valor, por lo cual es mas "puro" todo

pero si no entiendes algo pregunta


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (17 Jul 2008)

Jejejej, me encanta esta frase, una buena razon para siempre tener buenos stops:



> "The markets can stay irrational for longer than you can stay solvent."


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jul 2008)

vengaaaaa todos a dentro, que hasta 13000 hay recorrido!!


----------



## laura (17 Jul 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> pues aquí no es nada
> 
> 
> pasate por el foro de invertia que allí están los "profesionales"
> ...



Hola blackholesun, como andas?? ayer te lei, habías comprado no se que... por lo que entendi es que estabas arriesgando, suerte!!. No puedo preguntar nada por que como no me entero ni mierda, soy toda una pregunta jejejej. Me parece un mundo tan pero tan complicado que tendría que volver a nacer para entender algo jejej. Saludos y que tengas muchita suerte en tus inversiones


----------



## laura (17 Jul 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> pues aquí no es nada
> 
> 
> pasate por el foro de invertia que allí están los "profesionales"
> ...



Hola blackholesun, como andas?? ayer te lei, habías comprado no se que... por lo que entendi es que estabas arriesgando, suerte!!. No puedo preguntar nada por que como no me entero ni mierda, soy toda una pregunta jejejej. Me parece un mundo tan pero tan complicado que tendría que volver a nacer para entender algo jejej. Saludos y que tengas muchisima suerte en tus inversiones


----------



## chameleon (17 Jul 2008)

que barbaridad, *+3.38* 15:01 11668.80
¿esto es normal?


----------



## Rojillo_ (17 Jul 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> que barbaridad, *+3.38* 15:01 11668.80
> ¿esto es normal?



Negras manos agitan el Ibex.


----------



## Mocito Feliz (17 Jul 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> que barbaridad, *+3.38* 15:01 11668.80
> ¿esto es normal?



No, solo es normal cuando baja no te jode


----------



## tonuel (17 Jul 2008)

Quien haya cazado los chollitos debe estar frotándose las manos... 










Saludos


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Jul 2008)

Mocito Feliz dijo:


> No, solo es normal cuando baja no te jode



Coño mirad quién ha vuelto! Si es el niño pedante y prodigio que entró largo IBEX en 15.000! 

Ahora lleva bandera de Japón por calzoncillo! Cuando logra sacar la cabeza a flote unos segundos nos invade el foro con su aliento de perdedor.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (17 Jul 2008)

Acabo de cerrar el largo BARC en 299.5 

Esperando una caidilla para volver a entrar.


----------



## Mocito Feliz (17 Jul 2008)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Coño mirad quién ha vuelto! Si es el niño pedante y prodigio que entró largo IBEX en 15.000!
> 
> Ahora lleva bandera de Japón por calzoncillo! Cuando logra sacar la cabeza a flote unos segundos nos invade el foro con su aliento de perdedor.




Juas, yo llevo en el ibex desde antes de que tu nacieras, como para preocuparme por una correccion mas. Asi he podido comprar mucho mas barato tolai


----------



## CHARLIE (17 Jul 2008)

Rojillo_ dijo:


> Negras manos agitan el Ibex.





Si, jaja, parece que aún les quedaba alguna onzilla de oro en la despensa para intentar reanimar al "cadáver".

A partir de Septiembre vamos a ver esta otra estafa piramidal (la bolsa) caer verdaderamente a plomo y sin frenos.


Saludos.-


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jul 2008)

corrige excesillos...

casi clavará los (reedito) estamos locos....


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jul 2008)

explicacion rapidita de hoy me atrevo (alguien de acuerdo?), los que mas suben:

Rebote gracias al cierre de USA de hoy y de las empreas ACS: acs, fenosa, cintra.... 

Acciona porque el mercado intuye que algoi tendrá que hacer

Tele 5 e Iberia? uf.... pues porque son los mejores por dividendo tal como estan las cosas...


ala, ya soy ejeperto en bolsa....alguein me da trabajo?


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Jul 2008)

No os parece raro la orden emitida por la SEC de prohibir los short sales durante la proxima semana y hasta el mertes de la siguiente.

No quiero parecer paranoico pero parece que se este preparando algo fuerte durante esta semana, yo iria con cuidado, que las malas noticias llegan de sopeton.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jul 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No os parece raro la orden emitida por la SEC de prohibir los short sales durante la proxima semana y hasta el mertes de la siguiente.
> 
> No quiero parecer paranoico pero parece que se este preparando algo fuerte durante esta semana, yo iria con cuidado, que las malas noticias llegan de sopeton.




pero solo era para los bancos de inversion o no? y las naked tb lo estaban?


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Jul 2008)

Lee aqui,el texto, esta en ingles, ojo que el link solo te sirve para hoy.

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## ronald29780 (17 Jul 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lee aqui,el texto, esta en ingles, ojo que el link solo te sirve para hoy.
> 
> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets



P: ¿No se puede hacer un copypaste?

R: No. En este hilo no.

P: ¿Porqué no?

R: Es un hilo de monoliners.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jul 2008)

esto se ha hecho antes? no me suena mucho


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (17 Jul 2008)

Burney dijo:


> PD: Sigo creyendo que al crudo le falta poco para caer bastante...



Ahora mismo va por 129$, ha caido casi 20$ en 2 dias, has dado en el clavo!


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (17 Jul 2008)

Empiezan a limitar los cortos. En especial el "naked shorting" que es ponerse corto sin ni siquiera pedir prestadas las acciones para venderlas, es decir, vender acciones que ni si quiera existen:




> 4th UPDATE:SEC's Cox:Limits On Shorting Fannie,Freddie,Others
> 
> July 15, 2008: 08:53 PM EST
> By Judith Burns Of DOW JONES NEWSWIRES
> ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jul 2008)

algunos dirian que han aumentado las reservas de oil como antes de unaguerra!
jeje


----------



## sephon (17 Jul 2008)

Mocito Feliz dijo:


> Juas, yo llevo en el ibex desde antes de que tu nacieras, como para preocuparme por una correccion mas. Asi he podido comprar mucho mas barato tolai



Que, promediando a la baja?  10053R


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Jul 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Empiezan a limitar los cortos. En especial el "naked shorting" que es ponerse corto sin ni siquiera pedir prestadas las acciones para venderlas, es decir, vender acciones que ni si quiera existen:



Joder! con esto te están dando el mayor motivo para ponerse corto ! :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jul 2008)

-No se si este rebote será el bueno, pero sigo diciendo que en el entorno del 10700 habrá un rebote fuerte.

-Mañana vencimiento de futuros:
A las 12 h vencimiento de opciones de Eurostoxx.
A las 13h vencimiento de opciones del Dax.
A las 16h vencimiento del futuro del Cac.
A las 16h 45 vencimiento del futuro del Ibex.

-Además, "Según comentan ahora algunos analistas el dato de construcción de viviendas que parecía tan bueno es totalmente irreal. Ha habido una serie de cambios estadísticos que lo han inflado. Si se hubiera contabilizado de manera normal habríamos tenido una bajada del 4 % y se habría cotizado como un mal dato, pero claro de eso se van a enterar solo unos pocos operadores avezados.

Un saludo...


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jul 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> -No se si este rebote será el bueno, pero sigo diciendo que en el entorno del 10700 habrá un rebote fuerte.
> 
> -Mañana vencimiento de futuros:
> A las 12 h vencimiento de opciones de Eurostoxx.
> ...



cooooññññoo mañana es 17 ya!

y viernes!


ahora enserio:

lo de SEC yo lo que entiendo es que tengo que deshacer o el viernes o el lunes a mas tardar, o a fin de mes entonces?

panico mañana o el lunes?

y si esto fuera así y lo pienso yo que soy un capullo sin estudios.... lo pensarán algunos inversoreh!! a ver si al final se nota una venta en USA esta noche o que en esos valores!!!



edito: pos no, hoy no bajan! en futuros confiamos pues Y AFTER HOURS


----------



## ronald29780 (17 Jul 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Empiezan a limitar los cortos. En especial el "naked shorting" que es ponerse corto sin ni siquiera pedir prestadas las acciones para venderlas, es decir, vender acciones que ni si quiera existen:



Pregunta tonta de un seglar:

¿Esto afecta tambien a otras bolsas?

Pregunto, porque hay un numero de bancos extranjeros entre los mencionados.


----------



## xavicl (17 Jul 2008)

Mejor seria seguir el mini SP que el ibex para ver como va la cosa, o el USDJPY o el crudo.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (17 Jul 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Pregunta tonta de un seglar:
> 
> ¿Esto afecta tambien a otras bolsas?
> 
> Pregunto, porque hay un numero de bancos extranjeros entre los mencionados.



Bueno ya sabemos como afecta el DOW al resto de bolsas mundiales, no hay mas que ver como cuando el DOW abre a la baja todas las bolsas europeas caen.

Si ahora con esta prohibicion los hedge funds se ven obligados a cerrar las posiciones cortas "desnudas" que tienen en bancos, puede tirar hacia arriba el vapuleado sector financiero, que a su vez puede tirar hacia arriba el Dow, y por ende el resto del mundo.

Por otra parte acaban de dar ciertos datos, Merrill Lynch malos, no llega a las estimaciones, Microsoft falla 1c, IBM mejora de 8.20$ a 8.75$, Google baja bastante respecto a las estimaciones. Vamos, todos malos excepto IBM, han hecho bien en esperar al cierre...


----------



## chollero (17 Jul 2008)

esto tiene toda la pinta de un batacazo de los gordos, preparados para la caida?


----------



## ronald29780 (17 Jul 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Bueno ya sabemos como afecta el DOW al resto de bolsas mundiales, no hay mas que ver como cuando el DOW abre a la baja todas las bolsas europeas caen.
> 
> Si ahora con esta prohibicion los hedge funds se ven obligados a cerrar las posiciones cortas "desnudas" que tienen en bancos, puede tirar hacia arriba el vapuleado sector financiero, que a su vez puede tirar hacia arriba el Dow, y por ende el resto del mundo.
> 
> Por otra parte acaban de dar ciertos datos, Merrill Lynch malos, no llega a las estimaciones, Microsoft falla 1c, IBM mejora de 8.20$ a 8.75$, Google baja bastante respecto a las estimaciones. Vamos, todos malos excepto IBM, han hecho bien en esperar al cierre...





Creo que no me he expresado bíen:

¿Esto implica que no puede abrir estos cortos desnudos en otra bolsa?


----------



## quimu (17 Jul 2008)

Hola. Se nos ha acabado el rebote. Mañana toca volver a bajar.

Acaban de presentar resultados Merrill Lynch, google y Microsoft y los tres están hundiendose en el after hours

Google: -8%
Microsoft: -6%
Merrill Lynch -5%

Os sea que mañana movidita de la buena.

Saludos


----------



## scola (17 Jul 2008)

¿donde se puede ver esa noticia please?


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jul 2008)

scola dijo:


> ¿donde se puede ver esa noticia please?



usa gugol...
yahoo, pero esta web tampoco esta mal

After Hours Most Active Stocks - NASDAQ Afterhours

http://dynamic.nasdaq.com/dynamic/afterhourmanyse.stm


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (18 Jul 2008)

Los resultados de Citibank en 30 minutos....


----------



## Mocito Feliz (18 Jul 2008)

Vender lo que no se posee es un delito de estafa. No se a que viene rasgarse las vestiduras porque prohiban el naked short selling o vender acciones sin poseerlas. Lo raro es no haberselas rasgado cuando empezaron a permitirlo.


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (18 Jul 2008)

Está el Ibex calentito calentito solo sube Unión Fenosa... 

ACCIONA 133,25 -5,23 
14.690.696 

12:06:32 
SACYR VALLE. 13,78 -4,17 
3.130.926 

12:06:21 
TECNICAS REU 43,95 -2,87 
4.411.949 

12:06:23 
FCC 35,50 -2,74 
3.569.583 

12:06:37 
IBERIA 1,48 -2,63 
6.985.812 

12:06:11 
ABENGOA 17,29 -2,54 
989.805 

12:06:18 
GRIFOLS 18,55 -2,52 
10.193.036 

12:06:27 
CRITERIA 3,48 -2,52 
3.375.408 

12:06:30 
B.POPULAR 6,73 -2,46 
19.781.826 

12:06:37 
IB.RENOVABLE 4,10 -2,38 
12.978.832 

12:06:23 
ENDESA 26,84 -2,26 
5.434.861 

12:06:23 
ABERTIS A 13,16 -2,23 
7.074.493 

12:06:23 
OHL 19,86 -2,12 
1.698.699 

12:06:08 
REPSOL YPF 21,43 -2,10 
46.633.260 

12:06:38 
ACERINOX 12,61 -2,02 
3.316.690 

12:06:30 
BANKINTER 6,10 -1,93 
1.679.859 

12:06:24 
ACS 30,47 -1,90 
18.605.335 

12:06:20 
GAMESA 31,08 -1,80 
12.826.442 

12:06:37 
CINTRA 7,28 -1,75 
4.381.559 

12:06:38 
TELECINCO 8,41 -1,64 
4.048.094 

12:06:38 
MAPFRE 3,05 -1,61 
12.831.410 

12:06:38 
R.E.C. 37,79 -1,41 
9.894.488 

12:06:17 
FERROVIAL 31,62 -1,37 
7.149.188 

12:06:35 
B.SABADELL 5,06 -1,36 
5.735.964 

12:06:34 
BME 22,27 -1,33 
2.818.012 

12:06:33 
SANTANDER 11,27 -1,05 
209.492.582 

12:06:37 
ENAGAS 16,67 -1,01 
4.535.688 

12:06:35 
GAS NATURAL 36,48 -1,00 
9.568.780 

12:06:32 
INDITEX 29,62 -0,97 
20.423.172 

12:06:21 
TELEFONICA 17,13 -0,93 
154.996.214 

12:06:38 
INDRA A 16,60 -0,78 
5.566.053 

12:06:08 
BANESTO 9,26 -0,32 
2.301.240 

12:04:23 
BBVA 11,62 -0,17 
114.115.937 

12:06:38 
IBERDROLA 8,44 -0,12 
85.748.281 

12:06:23 
UNION FENOSA 14,81 8,90 
137.228.782 

12:06:34


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (18 Jul 2008)

Citi mucho mejor que las estimaciones. Se esperaba -61c y los resultados son -49c. Esta zona va parriba!


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (18 Jul 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Citi mucho mejor que las estimaciones. Se esperaba -61c y los resultados son -49c. Esta zona va parriba!



Ibex rebotando: 11.616,20 -25,90 -0,22

Entraremos en verde??


----------



## Tuttle (18 Jul 2008)

Esos activos fantasmas, esos papeles de oro negro. Esa salvación cuando el resto se hunde.


----------



## tonuel (18 Jul 2008)

¿A cuanto subirá Unión Fenosa?

¿Hasta los 16€ de Florentino....?

Venga chicos, no me creo que nadie comprara Unión Fenosa ayer, jugones... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jul 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Citi mucho mejor que las estimaciones. Se esperaba -61c y los resultados son -49c. Esta zona va parriba!



y las amortizaciones que ha tenido que hacer frente? pero su todavia falta MINIMO otro 50% al menos de subprimos de aparecer, eso dicen los ejpertos!



Citi ve improbable que ACS renuncie al control de Unión Fenosa para fortalecerse en Iberdrola
http://www.invertia.com/noticias/noticia.asp?idNoticia=1991634

como esto no se haga el desplme va a ser mayusculo



de todas formas los viernes de futuro son de una volatilidad que ni carrero


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (18 Jul 2008)

Rebote del Ibex:11.726,00 +83,90 +0,72


----------



## CazaPepitos (18 Jul 2008)

Parece que algunos bancos están pillando aire ...:


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jul 2008)

CazaPepitos dijo:


> Parece que algunos bancos están pillando aire ...:



esto no ha acabado... se acaba de publicar la morosidad de mayo que mas que dobla la de hace 1 año


----------



## tonuel (18 Jul 2008)

CazaPepitos dijo:


> Parece que algunos bancos están pillando aire ...:



Menos el Popular... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jul 2008)

estos dias van a ser:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/X20XIg38GcE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/X20XIg38GcE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


tensionados


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (18 Jul 2008)

11.776,00 133,90 +1,15


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jul 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Menos el Popular...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



es que se ha descubierto -cnmv- el pufo de la trola de su comprador


----------



## CazaPepitos (18 Jul 2008)

Me parece una reacción exagerada a la publicación de resultados de Citi.
Vale que toda Europa se está comportando igual, pero me parece mucha alegria este rebote del 1% cuando las noticias siguen siendo malas. 
Joder, que los resultados de Citi son realmente terroríficos, y la situación nacional es de pánico en el estadio.:


----------



## Tuttle (18 Jul 2008)

CazaPepitos dijo:


> Me parece una reacción exagerada a la publicación de resultados de Citi.
> Vale que toda Europa se está comportando igual, pero me parece mucha alegria este rebote del 1% cuando las noticias siguen siendo malas.
> Joder, que los resultados de Citi son realmente terroríficos, y la situación nacional es de pánico en el estadio.:



La bolsa es así estúpida y borreguil pero al final las cosas terminan valiendo lo que la gente está dispuesta a pagar por ellas.


----------



## tonuel (18 Jul 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> es que se ha descubierto -cnmv- el pufo de la trola de su comprador



A ese Trinitario Casanova ya le daba yo de hostias... 








*VEN AQUÍ ESPECULATA...*



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jul 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> La bolsa es así estúpida y borreguil pero al final las cosas terminan valiendo lo que la gente está dispuesta a pagar por ellas.



y que hoy es dia de futuros previo al verano.... pos eso... volatilidad 100%



pero la pinta que tiene es mala.... espero que la gente de la calle se haya pirado, porque igual piensa que se ha recuperado ya! el tope lo marcan los 13000


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jul 2008)

citi sube un 9% en premarket

merril cae un 2%
google baja 7% y microsoft 5%

etc... tension!


el mapa dice que abre rojo el nasdaq

NASDAQ-100 Pre-Market Heatmap


pero los bancos subidon


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jul 2008)

estais leyendo comentarios de este tipo en algun sitio?


ACS quiere subastar Fenosa el lunes para alcanzar el 30% en Iberdrola - 18/07/08 - elEconomista.es
118-07-2008 / 10:42

hipotecadisimos.es
Puntuación 10 Es mentira, no van a comprar Iberdrola. No seais tontos y no caigais en el juego de la manipulacion de las cotizaciones. Ni siquiera creo que vendan la participacion en fenosa, sobre todo a estos precios tan altos, pero si lo vendieran va a ser para pagar deuda y obtener liquidez, NADA MAS!


618-07-2008 / 15:38

FELIPE
Puntuación 0 LA GENTE SE CREE TODO LO QUE DICEN !!! PERO COMO VA ACS A COMPRAR EL 15 % DE IBERDROLA ??? DESEMBOLSANDO 6.300 MILLONES DE EUROS ??? PARA MEAR Y NO ECHAR NI GOTA !!!

BUENAS TARDES Y BUENA SUERTE



Florentino Pérez almorzó el martes en París con el presidente de EDF - Cotizalia.com

ACS compró Fenosa a crédito. Según una de las cláusulas de la operación financiera si la cotización desciende por debajo de un determiando nivel los acreedores tendrían opción a renegociar las condiciones de financiación. Hasta hace dos días esta cláusula se cumplía. Las nuevas condiciones desde luego serían mucho más leoninas. Pregunto: ¿No estará Florentino inflando la cotización para ahorrarse costes financieros en ACS? Saludos

¿necesita cash? visto lo de martin










http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2008/07/18/24_confieso_estoy_holgazan_dejen_mirar_grafico.html


----------



## Max Estrella (18 Jul 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> estais leyendo comentarios de este tipo en algun sitio?
> 
> 
> ACS quiere subastar Fenosa el lunes para alcanzar el 30% en Iberdrola - 18/07/08 - elEconomista.es
> ...



Gracias por la información.


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jul 2008)

Max Estrella dijo:


> Gracias por la información.



de momento:

E.ON y RWE no quieren la parte de ACS en Fenosa y EDF tiene muchas posibilidades
Invertia.com - E.ON y RWE no quieren la parte de ACS en Fenosa y EDF tiene muchas posibilidades


----------



## Starkiller (18 Jul 2008)

Son cosas mias, o parece que este lunes si puede haber un golpetazo en la bolsa importante? 

Lo digo porque, a pesar de que todos los indicadores apuntan a ello, el sentimiento parece ser el contrario. Los dos ingredientes necesarios para que todo se pegue un castañazo, no?

¿Que opinais los que de verdad sabeis del tema?


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jul 2008)

hoy más de 400 puntos de volatilidad de 500 a 900

la volatilidad no es muy buena para nada


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (19 Jul 2008)

Una reflexion interesante para los que esten buscando gangas donde invertir:



> "We are in the middle of the most severe panic in banking and financial stocks since the great depression..the crisis appears to be something entirely new: nothing in our experience shows us how to cope with the current catastrophe...many banks trading at 40% of their market values 6 months ago...numerous banks yielding double digit dividends...a small number of high profile banks going bust...we bought First Fidelity Bank, which met all our safety criteria, after a decline from $45 to $17. After 10 trading days it was down another 25%."
> Dreman, 1990.
> 
> In the next 3 to 7 years: Banking index: +578%, S&P500 +231%. No conclusions to be drawn of course. I'm just re-reading "Contrarian Investment Strategies". Again.




Esto ocurrio en 1990, muchos bancos habian caido un 40%. En los proximos 3-7 anyos, el indice de bancos subio un 578%. Claro que como todos sabemos, rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras.

Sigo pensando que es buen momento para comprar bancos bombardeados, como los bancos ingleses o americanos. Para diversificar (no vaya a ser que quiebre el banco que has comprado), seria interesante el "banking index". 

Aqui un grafico que acabo de hacer:


<a href='http://www.advfn.com' title='Free stock charts & share prices from www.advfn.com'><img border='0' src='http://www.advfn.com/p.php?pid=chartscreenshot&u=ZOUCzw8VYpRW%2BDF%2BBCMfHwado2uuKNUe'><br><i>free</i> stock charts from www.advfn.com</a><br>​


----------



## ronald29780 (19 Jul 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Una reflexion interesante para los que esten buscando gangas donde invertir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Ojo!

Por lo visto existen tambien varas de medir diferentes:

Mi hermano perdio la fortuna de 500 € porque compró a la semana del 11-S United.

Y luego se hacían un chapter 17 (¿Era 17?).

:


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (19 Jul 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¡Ojo!
> 
> Por lo visto existen tambien varas de medir diferentes:
> 
> ...



Mande? He entendido que tu hermano se metio en bolsa justo antes del 11-S, no? Lo otro ya no se por donde vas, te refieres a declararse en quiebra? Edit: eso es el chapter 11.


----------



## ronald29780 (19 Jul 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Mande? He entendido que tu hermano se metio en bolsa justo antes del 11-S, no? Lo otro ya no se por donde vas, te refieres a declararse en quiebra? Edit: eso es el chapter 11.



Lleva metido en esto más tiempo.

Pero una semana despues del 11-S, las acciones de las aerolineas habian bajado y mi hermano compró.

Luego habia noséqué movida y la inversion fracasó.

Pero gracias, habrá sido por el chapter 11 y no 17.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Jul 2008)

*Relato de ficción-financiera*

Los saudis y los paises amigos de USA en oriente medio estan cansados de la devaluación del dolar ya que sus monedas estan dolarizadas, sufriendo una fuerte inflación, por eso se ponen en contacto con su amigo Bush jr. y le dicen que esto no puede continuar o que se estabiliza el dolar o dejan de estar unidos al dolar.

Bush jr. siempre tan obiendiente a los intereses petroleros se lo comenta a Bernake, le da un fuerte rapapolvo y manda tener un dolar fuerte.

Bernake contacta con la SEC y estos boicotean el mercado bajista eliminando los cortos a credito, luego con el mercado bien cerrado y con la mano de dios llena de liquidez para sostenerlo, Bernake anunciia una subida de tipos basicos de 0,25%.

El petroleo baja a 110$, los saudis contentos pero ningun cuento tiene un final feliz, siguen las tensiones de solvencia en el mercado financiero y al cabo de 2 meses el petroleo vuelve a 130$, ¿Vuelta a empezar?.

Por cierto la semana que viene hay lectura del libro beige de la FED.

Esto es un cuento arabe, más que chino, cualquier parecido con la realidad sera mera coincidencia.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (19 Jul 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Lleva metido en esto más tiempo.
> 
> Pero una semana despues del 11-S, las acciones de las aerolineas habian bajado y mi hermano compró.
> 
> ...



Ahh, OK fue un "early buyer". Ese es el problema al intentar identificar suelos, que aun puede caer mas. Lo mismo con los bancos ojo, parece que han tocado fondo, pero igual al mes que viene vuelven a hacer minimos.

El tiempo dira...


----------



## Silent Weapon (19 Jul 2008)

*copy y pastear...*

*Mercado bajista, año uno*


*Siete billones de euros de valor en Bolsa se han volatilizado desde que hace 12 meses Bear Stearns anunciase la quiebra de dos fondos de inversión*

Hace justo un año que las Bolsas comenzaron a protagonizar un nuevo capitulo de la historia financiera. El viernes se cumplían 12 meses de la quiebra de dos fondos de Bear Stearns. El día 19 el Ibex marcaba máximo histórico en 15.207 puntos, y el viernes 20 cayó el 1,82%, la segunda mayor caída del año. Era el principio de una crisis, la de hipotecas de alto riesgo, que ha estallado a través de sus vertientes inmobiliaria y crediticia, y que supone una grave amenaza para la economía mundial. Y con ella han entrado en el diccionario palabras como subprime, monolines, CDO o MBS.

El primer efecto fue el cambio de tendencia en las Bolsas. La euforia compradora que se prolongó desde los mínimos de la burbuja tecnológica, entre los meses de septiembre y octubre de 2002 para la mayoría de las plazas financieras y hasta mediados de 2007, se cambió por un profundo pesimismo. 'Ha sido muy duro', confiesa David Navarro, gestor de Inversis Banco. Los analistas esperaban una desaceleración de las Bolsas, pero no sopesaban el alcance que ha tenido. La mayoría de los principales mercados de Estados Unidos y de Europa acumulan descensos en estos 12 últimos meses superiores al 20%. 'Ha sido la primera crisis de unas Bolsas globalizadas, donde los índices más desarrollados y los sectores han caído más o menos lo mismo', comenta Navarro.

Las compañías más dañadas a nivel bursátil han sido los bancos, las constructoras y las inmobiliarias, porque también han sido las empresas más afectadas por la contracción del crédito y la desaceleración de las economías. Pero la penalización ha alcanzado a todas; las víctimas han sido cuantiosas y los analistas avisan que la lista puede ser más amplia. 'Se han vivido situaciones como del pasado martes, día en que el Ibex llegó a perder un 4% que han rayado el pánico. Se ha vendido todo, sin entrar en detalle. Son reacciones más sentimentales, donde se piensa que las caídas de las Bolsas no tienen suelo', señala Jordi Padilla, de Popular Gestión Privada. La salida de dinero ha provocado una fuerte depreciación del valor de las empresas. Según datos recogidos por Inversis Banco, los mercados mundiales de renta variable han perdido 11 billones de dólares (siete billones de euros) de capitalización en este último año. 'El 50% de esta cuantía se ha debido a los bancos', añade Navarro.

Las Bolsas han dibujado movimientos paralelos desde julio de 2007. Durante aquel verano acumularon importantes descensos, que después se paliaron, gracias a las bajadas de tipos, con una recuperación que culminó en máximos históricos para algunos índices como el Ibex o el S&P. 'Ha sido una crisis muy compleja desde el inicio por las ramificaciones que ha tenido y por su efecto dominó. Había vehículos estructurados que se emitieron por todo el mundo y que han tenido resultados negativos muy importantes. A medida que van pasando los meses los bancos van asumiendo nuevas pérdidas; al final lo que se conoce en un momento determinado puede suponer sólo la punta del iceberg de los problemas', explica Daniel Suárez, de Afi.

Desde los récord de noviembre se ha producido un goteo constante de caídas, pero durante este tiempo se han vivido tres momentos críticos: el crac de enero pasado, el rescate de Bear Stearns y la caída ininterrumpida desde mediados de mayo pasado hasta la fecha. La consecuencia es que las Bolsas han vuelto ha cotizar a niveles de hace varios años; en el caso del Ibex y del S&P, de julio de 2006. En Inversis Banco esperan que se pierda entre el 50% y 60% de la subida acumulada desde 2002. 'Cuanto más caigamos en 2008 menos lo haremos en 2009, o antes empezaremos a subir', señala el gestor de la firma David Navarro.

Desde el punto de vista técnico, el mercado presenta similitudes con respecto a otras crisis. 'Me recuerda a la de 1998 provocada por el desplome las divisas asiáticas y la quiebra del hedge fund LTCM, e iniciada casualmente también a principios de verano. El Ibex 35 pasó de los 10.900 a los 7.300 puntos de forma muy brusca en dos meses. La rapidez de los movimientos de ahora es similar a la de entonces', comenta Óscar Germade, de Cortal Consors. Sin embargo, el analista considera bien distinta la situación de las Bolsas con respecto al estallido de la burbuja tecnológica. 'Se bajaba, pero poco a poco, no con la misma intensidad', explica. 'En 2000 había una burbuja de sobreinversión y de valoraciones. Ahora la renta variable no está a niveles tan caros, pero tenemos el problema de que la crisis se ha trasladado a la economía real. Las subprime aceleraron un proceso de contracción del ciclo', añade Daniel Suárez.

Las Bolsas sufrieron con el inicio de la crisis subprime, pero el daño se intensificó en el momento en el que las víctimas empezaron a aparecer más allá del mundo de los derivados y los hedge funds. Durante estos meses, los inversores han convivido con informaciones que anunciaban caídas de resultados, provisiones o ampliaciones de capital en bancos de la talla de Lehman Brothers, Merrill Lynch o Bank of America. Además, se ha puesto en entredicho a las agencias de calificación y se han cerrado fondos que han producido quiebras de entidades. Y, sobre todo, la crisis inmobiliaria ha tomado una velocidad vertiginosa. En España, la peor noticia se ha producido esta semana, con la mayor suspensión de pagos de la historia, la de Martinsa Fadesa. 'Los más optimistas creyeron que la crisis concluiría a principios de 2008, pero se ha visto que no ha sido así. Los problemas siguen siendo los mismos y todo apunta a que la desaceleración se va a acentuar', dice Padilla.


*El mercado sopesa una recesión*

Los analistas están convencidos de que los recientes descensos de las Bolsas son acordes con la creciente preocupación por una recesión económica. 'La Bolsa siempre se adelanta a los acontecimientos y están descontando una situación económica mucho peor. Si al final no se produce una recesión, entonces podremos hablar de que los mercados han sobrerreaccionado', añade Padilla. En esta misma línea, Óscar Germade añade: 'Vamos camino de ello de la recesión; en el tercer y cuatro trimestre algunos países entrarán en esta situación, entre ellos España. Por lo tanto, no podemos afirmar que lo peor ha pasado'. El experto piensa que para hablar de un cambio de tendencia en las Bolsas, más que pensar en cotas o en niveles, habrá que estar pendientes de las medidas que se tomen para paliar la situación en Europa, ya que esto hará que se vayan superando soportes. 'El BCE lo tiene más complicado, porque se puso como objetivo controlar la inflación con independencia del crecimiento'.

Buena prueba de la desconfianza que existe en los mercados es la falta de liquidez. La mayoría de los valores presenta unos ratios atractivos después de las caídas acumuladas en 12 meses. Por ejemplo, las tres principales compañías de la Bolsa española, Telefónica, Santander y BBVA, cotizan a los precios más bajos desde julio de 2007, julio de 2006 y octubre de 2004, respectivamente. En el continuo se pueden ver PER, veces que el precio de la acción contiene el beneficio, de 4,29, y 6,32 en los casos de Solaria y Popular. También rentabilidades por dividendo del 15,25% y 8,74% en Telecinco y BME. 'Hay muchas compañías atractivas, pero esto no quiere decir que no puedan caer más. Lo que es realmente preocupante es que no se quiera entrar a estos precios', señala Jordi Padilla.
 
Un año después de que la crisis subprime salpicara a las Bolsas, hay algo que no ha cambiado, que es la posición de los analistas con respecto a los inversores. El consejo sigue siendo el de prudencia, cautela, paciencia y el de no dejarse llevar ni por la euforia alcista ni por las bruscas caídas. Y la máxima advertencia es que aún quedan acciones con potencial a la baja.
*
¿Cuándo cambiará la situación?*


Los analistas no contemplan hoy por hoy un cambio de tendencia. Desde un punto de vista de análisis técnico, Luis Benguerel, de Interbrokers, considera que el Ibex 35 debería superar los 14.800 o 15.000 puntos para hablar de una recuperación. 'Lo veo bastante complicado. Habrá que esperar años hasta llegar a esos niveles', explica.

Hasta entonces se pueden contemplar rebotes de mayor o menor intensidad que podrían conducir al selectivo hasta los 12.500 puntos, para después volver a caer. '¿Alguien piensa que la situación de las constructoras o inmobiliarias se va a resolver en meses?', reflexiona Benguerel.

*La crisis superó a los analistas*

'Ha sido sorprendente para todos'. Con esta frase, Jordi Padilla, de Popular Gestión Privada, describe la situación creada en las Bolsas a raíz de la crisis subprime.

Nadie calibró una caída en los mercados como la que se ha vivido en los últimos 12 meses.

'La situación es más complicada que la de 2000, aparte de que es distinta. Se han dado demasiadas variables de fin de ciclo al mismo tiempo. Las subprime han desencadenado de manera brusca los problemas que ya se estaban viendo', apunta David Navarro, gestor de Inversis Banco.

El elemento sorpresivo que ha tenido esta crisis ha obligado a cambiar muchas cosas en cuanto a las estrategias de inversión de las firmas de Bolsa.

El refugio en valores tradicionales, los defensivos, no ha funcionado en esta ocasión.

Tampoco se ha hecho caso a los ratios, como el PER, veces que el precio de la acción contiene el beneficio, o las atractivas rentabilidades por dividendo. 'Se ha cambiado la filosofía del mercado. Ya no se elige entre España, Europa, Estados Unidos o Asia. Ahora se busca en cada país por sectores', afirma Navarro.

Los analistas reconocen que lo han tenido difícil a la hora de diseñar sus planes de inversión. 'En España, la alternativa de la Bolsa era el ladrillo. Hoy no puedes estar en ninguna parte, ni siquiera en renta fija', añade el gestor de Inversis.

Para defender el momento, los expertos han tenido que afinar en sus previsiones. 'Es mucho más difícil trabajar en un entorno tan complicado. Nosotros lo que hemos hecho es focalizar la cartera en ciertos sectores y buscar los valores más convenientes', comenta Óscar Germade, de Cortal Consors.

Mercado bajista, año uno - CincoDias.com


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Jul 2008)

nadie dice nada de esto? que opinais?
Lo confieso, estoy holgazán. Pero no dejen de mirar este gráfico - cotizalia.com


el grafico este de 6000 cuadra conmigo, parando un poco antes en 9800-9600


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Jul 2008)

*Relato de ficción-financiera ?*
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...67-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-336.html#post959639 - Relato de ficción-financiera

Last Updated: July 19, 2008 00:01 EDT
*Stern Says Fed Shouldn't Wait for End of Crisis to Raise Rates *


----------



## Sargento Highway (21 Jul 2008)

*11.722,90 -1,45% (09:51)*

Empezamos bien la semana...

Que ganas de que llegue el miércoles y salga la CAM a bolsa


----------



## Tuerto (21 Jul 2008)

Despues de una subida de casi 1.000 puntos, hoy toca recogida de beneficios.


----------



## CazaPepitos (21 Jul 2008)

Está aterrizando de forma suave. Bueno realmente desde hace un año que está en plan "aterriza como puedas" y no hay forma de terminar con la maniobra.

Hasta que no salgan los resultados reales de la banca y no se liquide a todos los valores puramente especulativos (lease inmos y constructoras) la bolsa estará en continuos temblores.

Despues del catacrak, deberá convertirse en un mercado financiero para empresas que realmente generen beneficios tangibles. Entonces volveremos a la normalidad.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (21 Jul 2008)

me estuve leyendo el actualidad economica de esta semana

tenía los artículos de las diferentes refinanciaciones de deuda por parte de las inmobiliarias y promotoras con los bancos


es una base para tomar posisicones


parece ser que la siguiente refinanciación es la de reyal urbis con el popular, y la tienen que finalizar antes de agosto


----------



## Pillao (22 Jul 2008)

Abrimos con un -2,02%


----------



## Tuerto (22 Jul 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> Abrimos con un -2,02%...



Es el inconveniente que tiene la bolsa, unos dias sube y otros baja. 

Saludos.


----------



## DrOtis (22 Jul 2008)

Como siempre los analistos se equivocaban 

Pauta de giro alcista - Posibilidad de rebotes - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Jose (22 Jul 2008)

*arrastra TEF*

Telefónica cayendo casi un 7% con 6.000.000 de órdenes de venta frente a 2millones de compra. Esto se verá pocas veces. El día promete
le han tenido que ampliar el rango estático de cotización a un 8% para que pudiese empezar a negociar.


saludos;


----------



## Pillao (22 Jul 2008)

DrOtis dijo:


> Como siempre los analistos se equivocaban
> 
> Pauta de giro alcista - Posibilidad de rebotes - Cotizalia.com




Algunos... Fíjate en la fecha de este pronóstico, y compara con lo que ha hecho el IBEX 

Apuesta sobre el IBEX-->


----------



## DrOtis (22 Jul 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> Algunos... Fíjate en la fecha de este pronóstico, y compara con lo que ha hecho el IBEX
> 
> Apuesta sobre el IBEX-->



Ya, ya; ya voy siguiendo tus análisis y flipo 
Me refería a los analistos profesionales.


----------



## Rocket (22 Jul 2008)

Manyana miercoles sale la CAM, a 5,84 euros por titulo... yo de ellos estaria acojonadico :

La CAM fija en 5,84 euros el precio de su debut, el rango más bajo de la horquilla - 21/07/08 - elEconomista.es



> La CAM fija en 5,84 euros el precio de su debut, el rango más bajo de la horquilla
> 
> La Caja de Ahorros del Mediterráneo (CAM) ha fijado hoy el precio definitivo de la oferta pública de suscripción (OPS) de cuotas participativas en 5,84 euros por cuota participativa, situándose en el límite de la parte baja de la banda de precios establecida en el folleto de emisión, que oscilaba entre 5,84 y 7,3 euros.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tuerto (22 Jul 2008)

La crisis inmobiliaria, tambien arrastra a las compañias que operan en bolsa:



> *Alpha Finanzas, primer bróker víctima de la crisis inmobiliaria*
> 
> La crisis inmobiliaria se ha cobrado su primera víctima entre los intermediarios bursátiles. Alpha Finanzas, que dirigió la fallida OPV de Tremón, ha puesto punto y final a su actividad. Según los accionistas del antiguo bróker, el detonante ha sido el impago por parte de la promotora de unos 500.000 euros.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Guiyotinne (22 Jul 2008)

¿Qué le pasa a Telefónica, 6% de caída?


----------



## Jose (22 Jul 2008)

Mr. Guiyotinne dijo:


> ¿Qué le pasa a Telefónica, 6% de caída?




Informe negativo de vodafone sobre el sector.
VOD cae 10% en tiempo real.
saludos;


----------



## Starkiller (22 Jul 2008)

Arrastrada por le 10% de Vodafone, a nivel Europeo; al parecer según Vodafone, España es donde ha tenido peores resultados, por lo que la gente también castiga a telefónica. Por si las moscas.


----------



## kaos (22 Jul 2008)

*se dice...*

en serenity markets,

"Según se comenta está contagiada de la fuerte bajada de Voldafone tras dar esta última resultados peor de lo esperado. Aún así mucho contagio parece, pero es lo que se dice, y es que Vodafone ha dicho que donde más problemas ha tenido es en España, posiblemente por eso sea tan duro el castigo a la española."

saludos


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Jul 2008)

Lo de telefonica era previsible, la morosidad es la principal causa de perdidas de las telecos, y ¿que pais lleva el camino de ser lider europeo en morosidad?.


----------



## Mr. Guiyotinne (22 Jul 2008)

Gracias. Así da gusto tomarse el café y quitarse las legañas. Pero sé de más de uno que se le debe estar atragantando... Estando ya avisado desde hace un año.


----------



## dillei (22 Jul 2008)

Pués está arrastrando al ibex que da gusto, casi un 3% de caida! :


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2008)

Saludos


----------



## Plusvalias-al-42% (22 Jul 2008)

*....y lo que queda por bajar....*



Andalucia Lamentable dijo:


> Ufffffff...
> 
> 
> ¿Cuanto lleva perdido la bolsa en los ultimos 5 meses?



....no mucho....ahora está al mismo nivel que Agosto del 2006.....y todavía está al doble de Diciembre del 2002.

....no es que la botella esté medio llena o medio vacía: Es que es demasiado grande.


----------



## dachaye (22 Jul 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo de telefonica era previsible, la morosidad es la principal causa de perdidas de las telecos, y ¿que pais lleva el camino de ser lider europeo en morosidad?.



Discrepo....solo tiene algunos problemas para colocar pagares, paga a 180 dias....y quiero recordaros las colas del iphone hace solo unos dias y creo que tiene mas de 100.000 peticiones (esto esta sin confirmar..) 

algo mas tiene que pasar.....


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2008)

dachaye dijo:


> algo mas tiene que pasar.....



Que la gente deja de pagar las facturas... 



Saludos


----------



## Tuerto (22 Jul 2008)

Pues entre estos momentos complicados avanza la CAM, bueno más bien retrocede, ha fijado el precio de su emisión de cuotas participativas en 5,84 euros, en la parte baja de la horquilla. Con lo que la entidad valenciana recauda 292 millones de euros, menos de lo esperado.


----------



## Starkiller (22 Jul 2008)

dachaye dijo:


> Discrepo....solo tiene algunos problemas para colocar pagares, paga a 180 dias....y quiero recordaros las colas del iphone hace solo unos dias y creo que tiene mas de 100.000 peticiones (esto esta sin confirmar..)
> 
> algo mas tiene que pasar.....



Opino igual que tu.


----------



## belier (22 Jul 2008)

En mi opinión hay dos Españas: La que hace cola para comprar un iPhone (¿qué son 100.000 personas dentro de los veinte y pico de millones de clientes que tiene?) y la que no puede ni pagar el teléfono.


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jul 2008)

ejem, pues el sector mas endeudado tras el ladrillo es el electrico no?

en cuanto se pare la bobada esa de fenosa....


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Jul 2008)

Si haceis un analisis a medio plazo de los sectores cotizados todos ellos quedan afectados en mayor o menor medida por la crisis global más la crisis española *por su efecto en la demanda*.

Comunicaciones (telefonica) afectado; por impago de facturas, contracción en la demanda se acabo el movil para lo niños, disminución del trafico de llamadas, cancelacion de lineas ADSL, imagenio, etc.

Afectados por le precio del petroleo, particularmente, aerolineas, turismo (hoteles, agencias de viaje), logista lo que encarece a casi todos los productos, electricas en mayor o menor medida.

Afectados por el credit crunch, particularmente, inmobiliarias, automoviles, consumo de bienes semiduraderos (ordenadores, muebles, etc.).

Afectados por la inflación, alimentos, gasolineras, consumo en general.

Realmente los distintos motivos se extienden por todos los sectores, aunque algunos afecten más a uno que otros, no es de extrañar que el mercado este bajista a medio y largo.


----------



## belier (22 Jul 2008)

Otro clavo para el ataud...



Cárpatos dijo:


> Wachovia: Da pérdidas de -4,20$ cuando se esperaban pérdidas de -0,78$


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (22 Jul 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Valor índice : 11.400,00 
Hora de cotización: 13:03 
Tendencia: 384,60 (-3,26%) 
Cierre anterior: 11.784,60 
Apertura: 11.721,50 
Rango día: 11.397,70 - 11.734,60 
Rango anual: 11.937,20 - 15.983,40 
Volumen: 2.200.214


----------



## Tuttle (22 Jul 2008)

belier dijo:


> Otro clavo para el ataud...



Estos no fueron muy aplicados con los futuros de petróleo.


----------



## CHARLIE (22 Jul 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo de telefonica era previsible, la morosidad es la principal causa de perdidas de las telecos, y ¿que pais lleva el camino de ser lider europeo en morosidad?.




Esto corrobora mi teoría de que el "glorioso" IBEX sólo depende de 5 valores que son los que en realidad "pesan" en él, y entre ellos esa mafia llamada telefónica, mientras esa empresa siga cobrando sus tarifas como unas de las más caras del mundo, nuestro "gran" IBEX irá bien, pero cuando (ya sería hora) la competencia REAL de telefónica (sobretodo en móviles-) empiece a reventar precios (ya lo está haciendo Symio, que por cierto va casi A MITAD DE PRECIO QUE lo que están cobrando el resto de mafiosos en España), ya verás tú lo que le pasará a esta empresa "Burbujeada" que llamamos telefónica.

Es sólo cuestión de tiempo y de cultura de la gente.

Saludos


----------



## Paisaje (22 Jul 2008)

Acabo de llegar y me encuentro con que el Ibex hoy acabará en minimos anuales... : 

Me ha gustado el breve análisis de Alvin Red.


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jul 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> Acabo de llegar y me encuentro con que el Ibex hoy acabará en minimos anuales... :
> 
> Me ha gustado el breve análisis de Alvin Red.



hoy no, america se da la vuelta


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Jul 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> hoy no, america se da la vuelta



Y el hilo se hundió en los abismos...


----------



## nief (22 Jul 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si haceis un analisis a medio plazo de los sectores cotizados todos ellos quedan afectados en mayor o menor medida por la crisis global más la crisis española *por su efecto en la demanda*.
> 
> Comunicaciones (telefonica) afectado; por impago de facturas, contracción en la demanda se acabo el movil para lo niños, disminución del trafico de llamadas, cancelacion de lineas ADSL, imagenio, etc.
> 
> ...



Claro y conciso amigos, asi de claro esta el tema... la crisis afecta a todos por igual vamos jodidos y a peor

Y solo empezamos!!


----------



## ronald29780 (22 Jul 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y el hilo se hundió en los abismos...



Normal. Ya estamos acostumbrados a ver bajadas del 1,5%.

No es culpa nuestra:

Vosotros (lease iniciados) teneis que entretenernos, no al revés.


----------



## BANQUERO (23 Jul 2008)

*La verdad*

La verdad es que estoy hasta las narices de los nuevas adquisiciones de foreros que están entrando en el foro y que no hacen sino rebajhar el nivel del mismo.
Suelo intervenir poco pero estoy en el foro desde antes del verano de 2005, con lo cual llevo muchiiiiisimo mas tiempo aqui que la mayoria, con lo que creo que hablo con criterio.
Vamos a ver, la bolsa sube y baja, lo normal es que baje bastante en los proximos 1,5-2 años y que acabe entre los 7.000-8.000 puntos, pero de ahí a que tenga que leer, como si fueran opiniones de gente versada (la mayoria de los que intervienen en este hilo no tienen ni puta idea, la verdad--- no va por Burney and company) las chorradas que escribís jodiendo tanto el hilo como el foro va un abismo.
Me parece estupendo la gente que pregunta dudas, los que dan su opinion por que saben de que va esto de la bolsa y muchas cosas mas pero me repatea los chiquichancas que estan todo el dia con el fin del mundo y la bosa va a caer un 5% diario. Joder tengo mejor formacion que la mayoria de los que intervenis en el foro y desde luego mejor que casi todos los que intervenis en el hilo y casi no escribo por que lo que pretendo es informarme y leer, no poner comentarios chorras a mas no poder de una linea si llega para que me suba el contador de mensajitos y llegar a los 1000 como hace un huevo de gente por aqui.
Os rogaria que si no teneis nada que aportar aparte de esos comentarios del tipo "esto se hunde" "hoy minimos anuales"... y un largo ect. NO TENEIS NI PUTA IDEA.

Por si sirve de algo, y me gustaria que Burney (al que sigo con respeto) me diera su opinion, voy a poner yto la mia:
Nos vamos al 13.600 seguramente antes del 15 de agodto para volver a caer desde ahi con fuerza y tener un catacrac importante. Por que tengo esta opinion?? debido a los indicadores de sentimiento contrario que indican suelo de mercado en el corto plazo, a que las manos fuertes llevan semanas comprando y a que las manos fuertes llevan 14 dias vendiendo volatilidad, aparte de que en EEUU hay 925 valores en acumulacion y 25 en distribucion.
mañana subido hasta los 12.000 puntos.
Saludos prigaos.


----------



## pobre_pringao (23 Jul 2008)

¿que pasaría si desapareciese la bolsa?


----------



## cuestaabajo (23 Jul 2008)

> mañana subido hasta los 12.000 puntos.
> Saludos prigaos.



No le daré de comer a mis leones, por si las moscas.


----------



## DrOtis (23 Jul 2008)

BANQUERO dijo:


> La verdad es que estoy hasta las narices de los nuevas adquisiciones de foreros que están entrando en el foro y que no hacen sino rebajhar el nivel del mismo.
> Suelo intervenir poco pero estoy en el foro desde antes del verano de 2005, con lo cual llevo muchiiiiisimo mas tiempo aqui que la mayoria, con lo que creo que hablo con criterio.
> Vamos a ver, la bolsa sube y baja, lo normal es que baje bastante en los proximos 1,5-2 años y que acabe entre los 7.000-8.000 puntos, pero de ahí a que tenga que leer, como si fueran opiniones de gente versada (la mayoria de los que intervienen en este hilo no tienen ni puta idea, la verdad--- no va por Burney and company) las chorradas que escribís jodiendo tanto el hilo como el foro va un abismo.
> Me parece estupendo la gente que pregunta dudas, los que dan su opinion por que saben de que va esto de la bolsa y muchas cosas mas pero me repatea los chiquichancas que estan todo el dia con el fin del mundo y la bosa va a caer un 5% diario. Joder tengo mejor formacion que la mayoria de los que intervenis en el foro y desde luego mejor que casi todos los que intervenis en el hilo y casi no escribo por que lo que pretendo es informarme y leer, no poner comentarios chorras a mas no poder de una linea si llega para que me suba el contador de mensajitos y llegar a los 1000 como hace un huevo de gente por aqui.
> ...




Si todo el mundo intervieniera las mismas veces que tú y en tu mismo tono este foro desaparecería. Afortunadamente no es así.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Jul 2008)

BANQUERO dijo:


> Por si sirve de algo, y me gustaria que Burney (al que sigo con respeto) me diera su opinion, voy a poner yto la mia:
> Nos vamos al 13.600 seguramente antes del 15 de agodto para volver a caer desde ahi con fuerza y tener un catacrac importante. Por que tengo esta opinion?? debido a los indicadores de sentimiento contrario que indican suelo de mercado en el corto plazo, a que las manos fuertes llevan semanas comprando y a que las manos fuertes llevan 14 dias vendiendo volatilidad, *aparte de que en EEUU hay 925 valores en acumulacion y 25 en distribucion.*
> mañana subido hasta los 12.000 puntos.
> Saludos prigaos.



Bueno pringao no lo se, aunque llevo un golpe gracioso, sease unas 20 copas de más de la tasca, vease el hilo...El Kani, aun con ese handicap y despues de darme una ostia en un armario de la cocina preparandome un nescafe con leche me intento explicar.

A sabiendas que no tengo ni puta idea de bolsa,siempre lo he intentado dejar claro y, si no, lo dejo claro ahora, es un mercado como otros, tiene sus peculiaridades pero no más. Cuando vas a comprar verduras en el super no piensas en que el precio esta entre un sopote y una resistencia de un 32% de fibonacci de hace un mes, simplemente compras o no compras.

Predecir a corto es maravilloso, sobre todo todo si tienes la mayoria de resultados de empresas americanas trucados, unos por que han rebajado la morosidad a traves de cambiar la duración d 120 a 160 dias, otros porque no han contabilizado las perdidas de la entidad comprada, etc.

Quie toca ahora, ponerse a largos porque el tio sam no quiere bajadas en el NYSE, donde estan los analisis, los expertos, los chartistas, si hay una puta intervención. via mano de dios, en los mercado.

Hoy he estado estudiando o mirando lo que significa estar en periodo de acumulación, ya lo conocia, pero queria saber más sobre ello, resultado, estan en acumulación esperando que la bolsa despegue para ganar más dinero, pero y el pero lo paso al siguiente punto.

Acumalación hasta cuando, el periodo puede durar 12 o 15 años si el ciclo es largo, vease el post de carpatos de ayer 22/07/08, entonces mentar la acumulación de que sirve, salvo de que tu conoces el concepto y otros no.

En bolsa no hay expertos, hay augures, nada más, quiza por eso cada linea escrita por novatos te hace reflexionar sobre tu augurio, bienvenidos sean aun que pequen de soberbia.


----------



## BANQUERO (23 Jul 2008)

*Alvin*

No me refiero a ti en mi post.
De hecho remarco que me parece estupendo que la gente pregunte y trate de informarse mejor, que para eso esta el foro y que el que crea que puede aportar algo con su respuesta le conteste. 
De lo que estoy en contra es de los que engordan los hilos en base a contestaciones del tipo "que batacazo" "esto se hunde..." y así cien mil post que ni aportan, ni suelen tener nada que ver con la realidad ni nada de nada. 
Me he leido mi post de ayer ya hoy sin copas y con un cafe en la mano y la verdad es que estuve bastante borde aunque trataba de ser constructivo me salio bastante gilipolllas. Pido disculpas si alguien se ha sentido ofendido. En cualquier caso creo que todos ganariamos si nos limitamos a preguntar responder dudas y a comentar nuestra opinion siempre argumentando lo que decimos no soltando la frasecita de turno.
Saludos y disculpas por el tonmo de ayer otra vez.
PD: la acumulacion distribución, es en general medible igual que las tendencias Alvin. Es decir, podemos ver tendencias alcisctas o bajistas a corto medio o largo plazo, pues en acumulacion igual.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2008)

BANQUERO dijo:


> No me refiero a ti en mi post.
> De hecho remarco que me parece estupendo que la gente pregunte y trate de informarse mejor, que para eso esta el foro y que el que crea que puede aportar algo con su respuesta le conteste.
> De lo que estoy en contra es de los que engordan los hilos en base a contestaciones del tipo "que batacazo" "esto se hunde..." y así cien mil post que ni aportan, ni suelen tener nada que ver con la realidad ni nada de nada.
> Me he leido mi post de ayer ya hoy sin copas y con un cafe en la mano y la verdad es que estuve bastante borde aunque trataba de ser constructivo me salio bastante gilipolllas. Pido disculpas si alguien se ha sentido ofendido. En cualquier caso creo que todos ganariamos si nos limitamos a preguntar responder dudas y a comentar nuestra opinion siempre argumentando lo que decimos no soltando la frasecita de turno.
> ...



*Esto va p'arriva...*








Por cierto, de la CAM me pone que no hay datos??? :


Que lástima que hoy vaya todo p'arriva... 


Saludos


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Jul 2008)

Pasa nada, ayer yo tambien estaba un poco borde y con un trancazo que me hubiese puesto a discutar hasta con una maquina expendedora de coca-cola .


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (23 Jul 2008)

Rebota rebota y la saca explota.

Hay mucha gente ganando dinerito con estas subiditas y bajadas.
Yo sigo diciendo que vamos a tener una epoca de oscilaciones como estas. Un dia sube otro se hace caja y baja, otro sube mas, otro baja mas y asi. El juego es saber donde compras y cuando vendes y que el bajon no te pille fuera de juego.

Pero no veo consolidacion.

:


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Jul 2008)

CAM 5,66€

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=CAM.MC&t=1d


----------



## urisamir (23 Jul 2008)

INVESTIGADEUR dijo:


> Rebota rebota y la saca explota.
> 
> Hay mucha gente ganando dinerito con estas subiditas y bajadas.
> Yo sigo diciendo que vamos a tener una epoca de oscilaciones como estas. Un dia sube otro se hace caja y baja, otro sube mas, otro baja mas y asi. El juego es saber donde compras y cuando vendes y que el bajon no te pille fuera de juego.
> ...



Alguien sabe cómo se calcula la volatilidad? Porqué en Julio tiene que haber batido récords (y si no, es que está mal calculada )


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Jul 2008)

hasta 13000 tiene tope... y luego otra bajadita hasta 9800, tecnicamnete claro


----------



## Tuttle (23 Jul 2008)

El día que las manos fuertes dejen de tocar el tam-tam mucho me voy a reir


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jul 2008)

como sabiais había invertido en warrants en el banco popular


ademas eme había puesto a corto (vaya cagada)


así que lo que había ganado por la bajada del ibex lo perdí aquí


pero lo que quería comentar no es eso, es algo relacionado con la burbuja


Yo cuando perdía un 15% en el popular vendi automaticamente, los lamentos para luego, nim e lo pensé, y si hubiera tenido que vender perdiendo 20 o 30% lo hubiera hecho

menos mal porque la subida de ayer del 7% no me pillo, si no hubiera perdido mucho más


pero lo que quería decir es que como la gente no aplique lo mismo a los pisos lo va a pasar muy mal, y eso es lo que se llama cultura financiera, unas veces ganas otras pierdes, y de eso hace falta mucho aquí en España, e simposible ganar siempre


----------



## xavicl (24 Jul 2008)

Yo le doy de tope los 12210 aproximadamente, los 13000 no creo que los veamos.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jul 2008)

como sabiais había invertido en warrants en el banco popular


ademas eme había puesto a corto (vaya cagada)


así que lo que había ganado por la bajada del ibex lo perdí aquí


pero lo que quería comentar no es eso, es algo relacionado con la burbuja


Yo cuando perdía un 15% en el popular vendi automaticamente, los lamentos para luego, nim e lo pensé, y si hubiera tenido que vender perdiendo 20 o 30% lo hubiera hecho

menos mal porque la subida de ayer del 7% no me pillo, si no hubiera perdido mucho más


pero lo que quería decir es que como la gente no aplique lo mismo a los pisos lo va a pasar muy mal, y eso es lo que se llama cultura financiera, unas veces ganas otras pierdes, y de eso hace falta mucho aquí en España, e simposible ganar siempre


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Jul 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> como sabiais había invertido en warrants en el banco popular
> 
> 
> ademas eme había puesto a corto (vaya cagada)
> ...



Y este es la razón, porque vemos unas bajadas relativamente lentas en el mercado de la vivienda.
Porque enfocandolo desde un punto de vista objetivo, PER, NAV, ebitas etc. de las empresas cotizadas no han sido proporcionalmente peores que la vivienda.
Aun así la bolsa ha bajado un 20%.


----------



## Tuttle (24 Jul 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Y este es la razón, porque vemos unas bajadas relativamente lentas en el mercado de la vivienda.
> Porque enfocandolo desde un punto de vista objetivo, PER, NAV, ebitas etc. de las empresas cotizadas no han sido proporcionalmente peores que la vivienda.
> *Aun así la bolsa ha bajado un 20%.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Y la vivienda también.


----------



## tonuel (24 Jul 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Aun así la bolsa ha bajado un 20%.



Ha bajado??? :


Entonces si ha bajado ahora tiene que subir, osea hay que meterse que luego no podremos... porque... todo lo que sube baja ¿no...? :



Saludos


----------



## Starkiller (24 Jul 2008)

Muy interesante, sobre todo para los que niegan que el precio del petroleo sea pura especulación:



Web de cárpatos dijo:


> Por un lado tenemos que tener claro que si se ha subido en los últimos días ha sido por la bajada del crudo. Las excusas oficiales para esa bajada tan repentina, son que el exceso de demanda mundial puede bajar y ¿no se sabía antes?, que si tormentas tropicales por aqui por allá, que si sobreventa, pero no ni una sola razón seria que pueda justificar un desplome como ese.
> 
> Pero parece ya muy clara la razón.
> 
> ...


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Jul 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> ronald29780 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Y este es la razón, porque vemos unas bajadas relativamente lentas en el mercado de la vivienda.
> ...


----------



## Tuttle (24 Jul 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Tuttle dijo:
> 
> 
> > ...lo cual no se refleja en las estadisticas oficiales, porque padecemos un oscurantismo breznieviano.
> ...


----------



## chameleon (24 Jul 2008)

nadie lo pone?
será que estamos ya acostumbrados a caídas así...

IBEX35 24/07/2008 11.675,10 -2,18%


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Jul 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> nadie lo pone?
> será que estamos ya acostumbrados a caídas así...
> 
> IBEX35 24/07/2008 11.675,10 -2,18%



Esto yalodeciayo ayer.


----------



## feliponII (24 Jul 2008)

*cosa curiosa hoy el dow ha caido exactamente lo mismo que el ibex ...* -2,18%

[modo tontolaba on]
Creo que sera por que la economia española esta influyendo de forma decisiva en los EEUU 
[modo tontolaba off]

Por cierto para la gente que sigue a carpatos en su ultimo post explica sus aventuras de comprador inmobiliario y esta curioso 

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Pillao (25 Jul 2008)

Bueno pues...

Hoy el Ibex abre con un -1,68%...


----------



## tonuel (25 Jul 2008)

Hoy toca subidón burbujista... :



Saludos


----------



## ronald29780 (25 Jul 2008)

Por razones estadisticas:

Viernes, 25/07/08 Ibex -0,92%. 11.500 y pico enteros.


----------



## yo_soy_yo (26 Jul 2008)

¿Alguien tiene una idea de lo que subirá Repsol el lunes día 28? Más que nada lo digo por el ofrecimiento de Chávez a explotar un nuevo yacimiento que podría extraer en un futuro cerca de 200.000 millones de barriles diarios con destino..... España !!! 

Chávez se muestra conciliador y ofrece 10.000 barriles diarios a 100 dólares · ELPAÍS.com



> .....................
> 
> La reconciliación
> 
> ...




Saludetes


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Jul 2008)

a ver, quien es el accionista de Repsol, el mejor?

mmm.... esto hace pensar


----------



## Sargento Highway (28 Jul 2008)

SACYR VALLEHERMOSO hoy: -6,6%

Un pasito más cerca del borde del precipicio


----------



## H_H (28 Jul 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> a ver, quien es el accionista de Repsol, el mejor?
> 
> mmm.... esto hace pensar



¿Usillos? 

¿El Padre Marciano?

¿El negro?

¿P. Tinto?

¿El monorco?


----------



## Scaramouche_II (28 Jul 2008)

Sargento Highway dijo:


> SACYR VALLEHERMOSO hoy: -6,6%
> 
> Un pasito más cerca del borde del precipicio



el ave por el centro de barcelona no lo permitirá

el derrumbe de la s. familia no lo permitirá


----------



## ronald29780 (28 Jul 2008)

Scaramouche_II dijo:


> el ave por el centro de barcelona no lo permitirá
> 
> el derrumbe de la s. familia no lo permitirá



Las iglesias nunca bajarán.:

PD:

Par que conste:

Ibex -0,91%

S&P -0,63% 18:09 CEST

Best Flop

Meryll Lynch -8,28%

:


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Jul 2008)

el max accionista es un tio con bigote y no es groucho


cambiando:

El miedo de que los bancos sigan socavados por las pérdidas crediticias, las condiciones de financiamiento y el acceso al crédito se endurezcan y la economía entre en recesión dañando más los resultados empresariales sigue pesando en el ánimo de los inversionistas, que iniciarán esta semana con mucha cautela en Wall Street.

Por ejemplo, y en lo que se refiere a las pérdidas crediticias, un banco estimó que la caída en los beneficios de Deutsche Bank, el mayor banco alemán, y HBOS, la hipotecaria más grande del Reino Unido, será la más pronunciada desde 1992. 

Por otro lado, y en lo tocante a las condiciones de financiamiento, los tenedores de bonos están demandando a las empresas de Wall Street las mayores tasas de interés desde el año 2000, a pesar de que ahora las tasas de referencia apenas están en 2.0% y hace ocho años estaban en 6.5%. 

Esto denota la fuerte aversión y las elevadas primas de riesgo que existen en la actualidad, y la dificultad que tendrán las empresas para continuar el modelo de apalancarse con bajas tasas de interés para adquirir activos de mejores rendimientos. La elevada inflación, que erosiona los rendimientos de la renta fija, tampoco ayuda.

De este modo, a Lehman Brothers, uno de los bancos de inversión más castigados al ser el mayor su******or de hipotecas de alto riesgo, *le piden por sus bonos de 5 años una tasa de 7.7% comparado con 5.2% hace seis meses, o un premio de 4.3 puntos porcentuales sobre los bonos comparables del Tesoro de EU, casi el doble de lo que pedían los inversionistas en enero. *
A las que les va bien esta mañana es a las agencias hipotecarias, Fannie Mae y Freddie Mac, que después de la aprobación del programa de rescate, goza de la garantía explícita de que el gobierno respaldará sus obligaciones en caso de que lo precisen.


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Jul 2008)

lo de USA hoy "sí que es un aterrizaje" no?


----------



## Pillao (28 Jul 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> lo de USA hoy "sí que es un aterrizaje" no?




Dow 11,133.36 -237.33 -2.09% 

Nasdaq 2,262.40 -48.13 -2.08% 

S&P 500 1,235.76 -22.00 -1.75% 

10 Yr Bond(%) 4.0180% -0.0930


----------



## ronald29780 (28 Jul 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> Dow 11,133.36 -237.33 -2.09%
> 
> Nasdaq 2,262.40 -48.13 -2.08%
> 
> ...



ML ahora (-20 min.):

-11,52%

:


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jul 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ML ahora (-20 min.):
> 
> -11,52%
> 
> :



que es ML , milikito?


jeje


----------



## xavicl (29 Jul 2008)

Merrill Lynch & Co., Inc. (MER)

MER: Summary for ML CO CMN STK - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jul 2008)

Merrill amortizará 5.700 mln dlr activos hipotecas | Reuters

Merrill y XL rescatarán a aseguradora de bonos en problemas | Reuters

si al final resulta que USA es comunistoide!



a ver si niko abre sobre el 13000 pa dar emeocion a agosto...


por cierto los bonos han subido


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2008)

*Hoy será un gran dia...*










Saludos


----------



## H_H (29 Jul 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Al final se montarán un agosto alcista.
> 
> El Ibex se resite y el Ibex sabe mucho.



No olvidemos que se "ha regulado" el tipo de compras que se pueden hacer, aun cuando no de forma normada.

No se puede jugar a ganarles en sus perdidas (cortos) y los volumenes de operaciones tienen unos movimientos "bizarros" de fondo. No parecen responder a los resultados de la economia real. ¿Alguien esta jugando con acciones para mantener la "apariencia de normalidad"?. 

¿Cuando creeis que se terminaran de caer los pocos palos que quedan en el sombrajo?.


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Al final se montarán un agosto alcista.
> 
> El Ibex se resite y el Ibex sabe mucho.



Iba a ser un gran dia hasta que ha venido Iberia a dar por el culo... 


Saludos


----------



## xavicl (29 Jul 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Iba a ser un gran dia hasta que ha venido Iberia a dar por el culo...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Seguro que iberia? o el petroleo? a 121 ahora mismo -2,71% 
USA arriba -> Europa arriba -> IBEX arriba


----------



## euriborde (29 Jul 2008)

La típica etapa que ganaría Carlos Sastre


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Jul 2008)

Alguien le esta metiendo caña al petroleo, sube en asia por la noche y baja de dia en europa-usa, ¿quien creeis que esta jugando a la baja?


----------



## xavicl (29 Jul 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Al euro le están zumbando bien.



Más bien es el dolar que esta fortaleciendose, bajando eur/usd, gbp/usd, aud/usd


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Jul 2008)

¿Pequeña correción en el euro?

Este articulo dice que los ondos soberanos de rusia, china y arabes van abandonando el dolar, es de apenas hace 2 horas.

Stock Market Quotes Business News Financial News investor news investors - More bad news for the dollar ? this time from sovereign funds - Currencies

Y los arabes insitiendo en un barril a largo plazo de $70 a $80 dolares. :



> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/30/business/30crude.html?ref=business
> Mr. Khelil, who is also Algeria’s oil minister, said oil could fall to $70 to $80 in the long term, if the U.S. dollar continued to strengthen and geopolitical concerns eased.


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Jul 2008)

euriborde dijo:


> La típica etapa que ganaría Carlos Sastre



O Marco Pantani.:

Pero nada malo sobre los muertos....q.e.p.d.


----------



## luisfernando (29 Jul 2008)

No tiene sentido que el petroleo baje, pues si baja deberia bajar la gasolina, ha bajado? NO . pues lo que estan esperando esque nos creamos que el petroleo baja y sube, pero es imposible ya, el petroleo se esta acabando cada vez mas y por cada Barril que aparece nuevo en 1 dia se gastan 5 en ese dia... asin que EL FIN DEL PETROLEO, MENOS MAL, se tendra que aguantar ahora rockefeller pues los monopolios como Exeloon mobil no podra proseguir, pues nos dariamos cuenta


----------



## Snake (29 Jul 2008)

luisfernando dijo:


> No tiene sentido que el petroleo baje, pues si baja deberia bajar la gasolina, ha bajado? NO . pues lo que estan esperando esque nos creamos que el petroleo baja y sube, pero es imposible ya, el petroleo se esta acabando cada vez mas y por cada Barril que aparece nuevo en 1 dia se gastan 5 en ese dia... asin que EL FIN DEL PETROLEO, MENOS MAL, se tendra que aguantar ahora rockefeller pues los monopolios como Exeloon mobil no podra proseguir, pues nos dariamos cuenta



La gasolina sí ha bajado, varios céntimos el litro. Otra cosa es que lo haga a proporción del precio del barril...


----------



## Panic Crash (29 Jul 2008)

Snake dijo:


> La gasolina sí ha bajado, varios céntimos el litro. Otra cosa es que lo haga a proporción del precio del barril...



Es que si el precio del producto final (gasolina) sólo se formara con el coste de la materia prima, el refinado y el transporte, quizás la relación sería más proporcional, pero no es así. Con una carga impositiva tan fuerte sobre el producto final (parte de la cual es a tasa fija y no proporcional al precio, como sí es el IVA) cuanto más bajo el precio de la gasolina menos correlación con el precio de la materia prima. Por ejemplo, con gasolina a 60¢/litro puede que el 75% del precio sean impuestos, así que los aumentos de precio en el crudo repercuten sobre el 25% restante. A 1.30€/litro quizás sólo el 35% del precio son impuestos, de tal manera que variaciones en el crudo se repercuten más linealmente en el precio final.

Datos objetivos, lo más barato que he pagado la 95 en los dos últimos años en Madrid ha sido a 0.944€/litro a finales de enero de 2007 (barril a unos 60$, es decir, a unos 46.50€), mientras que lo más caro (en gasolineras no usureras) ha sido a 1.289€/litro a mediados de Julio de 2008 (barril a unos 145$, es decir, a unos 90.60€). Subida del 50% en la materia prima ha supuesto subida del 37% en el producto final.

En las últimas dos semanas el barril ha bajado de 145$ (90.60€) a 122$ (77.70€), es decir, un 15% de bajada. Y la gasolina ha pasado de costar en torno a 1.29€/litro de media, a costar 1.23€/litro de media (bajada del 5%). Aunque es posible que si el precio del crudo se mantiene más o menos estable en estos niveles la media del mercado en gasolina caiga a valores similares a Abril-Mayo, 1.15-1.18€/litro, que se corresponde con el precio actual del crudo, y supondría una bajada del 10% desde máximos.

A ver si es verdad que cuando acabem las olimpiadas los chinos petan y dejan de engullir crudo, y vuelven a su sana dieta de un bol de arroz por persona y día que tan pocos obesos les provoca.


----------



## xavicl (29 Jul 2008)

Tb pq son futuros a mes de agosto. Almenos el QM que miro yo. Son precios del barril al que se venderan el mes que viene.


----------



## luisfernando (29 Jul 2008)

centimos comparados con una bajada de 20 dolares ?? no tiene sentido, esta mas que claro que quieren acabar con la CLASE MEDIA


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jul 2008)

pues hoy subidon, ya veras ACS FENOSA Y GAS NATU


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jul 2008)

iberia tambien tirará


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (30 Jul 2008)

luisfernando dijo:


> centimos comparados con una bajada de 20 dolares ?? no tiene sentido, esta mas que claro que quieren acabar con la CLASE MEDIA



Que le den por donde amargan los pepinos a la clase media, por pringaos.


----------



## Rocket (30 Jul 2008)

Pero alguna vez ha existido clase media? O solo ha sido un "espejismo", una "realidad virtual bancaria"???

Alguien penso que era un buen negocio hacer creer a la gente que eran autentica clase media, a base de creditos y creditos. Obviamente, no es asi, y ahora todos pagamos las consecuencias.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Jul 2008)

La SEC sigue con su cruzada paticular anti cortos, prorrogandola hasta el 19 de agosto.

Modo Ironico ...

1.- O lo aguantan hasta despues de las elecciones USA
2.- Los prohiben eternamente


----------



## NosTrasladamus (30 Jul 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Pero alguna vez ha existido clase media? O solo ha sido un "espejismo", una "realidad virtual bancaria"???
> 
> Alguien penso que era un buen negocio hacer creer a la gente que eran autentica clase media, a base de creditos y creditos. Obviamente, no es asi, y ahora todos pagamos las consecuencias.



BINGO! Se ha hecho creer a los CURRELAS ASALARIADOS que eran "clase media" consintiendo que viviesen con relativas comodidades, los tiburones, las élites, han hecho creer a la gente que eran del mismo club, para que no se volviesen conflictivos, que bajasen la guardia e ir paulatinamente anulando su conciencia de clase: los obreros acomodados renegaban de la lucha obrera (la traicion de los sindicatos mayoritarios, comprados por los politicuchos patrios es otra infamia que merece un hilo propio), y despreciaban a los que se encontraban en peor posicion que ellos, en muchos casos culpándo a las víctimas de este mismo sistema de explotación del deterioro de su situación (parados, inmigrantes, okupas... eran -y son- considerados vagos, aprovechados, culpables del deterioro de las prestaciones sociales, chupatetas-de-mama-estado... en vez de mirar a los verdaderos culpables, la gente de la cúpula a la que tanto pretendían parecerse en su autoinducida alucinación de "triunfadores", la gente que, como Fernando Martin pretenden irse de rositas con sus beneficios bien a salvo en paraisos fiscales después de haber arruinado a endeudados de por vida) porque creian que ellos, los "obreros de clase media" (ja!) no estaban en el mismo barco, mientras, dede la élite se iban erosionando todos los derechos de los trabajadores y privatizando todos los recursos del magro estado del bienestar español con los que se podía sacar tajada o hacer negocio y dinamitando aquellos que no, y mientras dejando que los trabajadores fuesen entrando en la trampa del crédito y el endeudamiento. Una vez que se han confiado, han empezado a tensar la soga que miles y miles de trabajadores se han visto inducidos a ponerse al cuello... para cuando se den cuenta de que nunca han sido clase media será demasiado tarde para protestar... :


----------



## Rocket (30 Jul 2008)

Exacto. Y los tira y afloja de estos dias en el IBEX-35 terminaran de descartar a todos los pequenyos inversores que aun juegan en la bolsa.


----------



## cuestaabajo (30 Jul 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La SEC sigue con su cruzada paticular anti cortos, prorrogandola hasta el 19 de agosto.
> 
> Modo Ironico ...
> 
> ...



Ya queda poco para que los declaren ADM financieras. Lo que no se sabe todavía es que país atacarán y que inversores irán a Guantánamo.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Jul 2008)

Mierda¡¡¡¡, que ha pasado barril a $125,54 ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jul 2008)

> La SEC amplía al 12 de agosto la restricción de posiciones bajistas al descubierto sobre 19 valores
> Hora: 13:19 Fuente : Europa Press
> 
> NUEVA YORK, 30 (EUROPA PRESS)
> ...



ala, ahi queda eso


----------



## cuestaabajo (30 Jul 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ala, ahi queda eso





> La medida excepcional que protege de estas apuestas bajistas al descubierto a las acciones de BNP Paribas Securities, Bank of America Corporation, Barclays, Citigroup, Credit Suisse Group, Daiwa Securities, Deutsche Bank Group, Allianz, Goldman Sachs Group, Royal Bank ADS, HSBC Holdings, JPMorgan Chase, Lehman Brothers Holdings, Merrill Lynch, Mizuho Financial Group, Morgan Stanley, UBS, Freddie Mac y Fannie Mae entró en vigor el pasado 21 de julio y hubiera expirado en el día de ayer de no haber sido renovada por el regulador.



Propongo un título para esa lista. ¿Que tal "empresas cotizadas que dan miedo"?


----------



## yo_soy_yo (30 Jul 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Si los Astros no fallan el Oil se va a 170 pavetes antes de bajar a 80.
> 
> Elliott Wave>>>> pero no es científico ¿ o sí?



Pues según el amiguete Solbes las previsiones de crecimiento están realizadas con un valor del barril rondando los 133$ (lo he oído en directo esta mañana en la SER). Si sube....la recesión está asegurada (esto no lo ha dicho, lo digo yo).

Saludetes


----------



## Kaprak63 (30 Jul 2008)

> De acuerdo con las estadísticas de mercado analizadas por la firma S3 Matching Technologies, que procesa alrededor de 15.000 millones de operaciones financieras diarias para los principales brokers de EEUU, la restricción de emergencia impuesta por la SEC provocó un descenso del 70% en las apuestas bajistas sobre 17 de los valores financieros de la lista elaborada por el regulador estadounidense, mientras que en el caso particular de las agencias de garantía hipotecaria promovidas por el Gobierno, Freddie Mac y Fannie Mae, las posiciones bajistas disminuyeron un 90%.



Decir esto, es como decir: "señores jugadores, para la superviviencia de la banca del casino y que los demás clientes puedan seguir jugando, hemos tenido que modificar el mecanismo de parada de la ruleta, dado el número de veces que estaba cayendo en rojo y que coincidía con el mayor número de apostantes"


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Jul 2008)

Ojo que si caen la financieras protegidas por la SEC no van a tener el benficio del cierre de cortos y el dia en el NYSE se esta complicando, y si no es hoy quiza sea mañana o pasado.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Jul 2008)

Barril $127,06 :


----------



## yo_soy_yo (30 Jul 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Barril $127,06 :



128,65$ a las 20:37 Brent Oil Chart

Saludetes

P.D. ¿que guerra se ha iniciado?


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Jul 2008)

yo_soy_yo dijo:


> 128,65$ a las 20:37



Usas el Brent que es para europa, mejor referirse al light que utilizan USA y asiaticos.

El light esta ahora a $126,64 20:42


----------



## Starkiller (30 Jul 2008)

yo_soy_yo dijo:


> 128,65$ a las 20:37 Brent Oil Chart
> 
> Saludetes
> 
> P.D. ¿que guerra se ha iniciado?



¿Ya han encontrado los Hedge Funds otra estrategia para especular y forrarse que no implica cortos en los valores bancarios? 

Yo creo que han esperado a ver si la SEC renovaba o no la prohibición, y al ver que si lo hacía, se han ido con la música a otra parte. Pero siempre, siempre, con el petroleo como contrapartida, claro.


----------



## Alvin Red (31 Jul 2008)

El ibex puede estar movido hoy ....

barril $127,30
EUR/USD 1,5686
IBEX -0,18%


----------



## Starkiller (31 Jul 2008)

¿Que pasa? En 30 minutos el ibex ha perdido 200 puntos (De casi 12000 a por debajo de 11800) y el EUR/USD se ha puesto en 1,57


----------



## Alvin Red (31 Jul 2008)

pues si ...

datos de paro malos
Sentimiento NY malo
Y espera que no hay el freno del cierre de cortos en WS porque ya se han ido cerrando casi todos los cortos abiertos ... :


----------



## xavicl (31 Jul 2008)

Las peticiones de subsidio de paro semanal suben en +44.000 a 448.000, mayor nivel desde abril de 2003. Se esperaba 398.000.

El paro ha sido malo y suele afectar fuertemente a las divisas, al dolar. Por eso 
ha subido 100pipos el cable, eurodolar, aud/usd, etc y han bajado los indices usa, europa, etc


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (31 Jul 2008)

¿Qué ha pasado?


----------



## xavicl (31 Jul 2008)

Pues se han dado la vuelta, almenos el euro/dolar ha eprdido la subida de 100pipos perdiendo el 1,56, veo lso mercados muy volatiles


----------



## Tuerto (1 Ago 2008)

Qué pasa?, cuando el ibex sube teneis escusa para no postear, pero hoy toca bajada!!!.

*-1,60%* 10:45

Por si los bancos españoles no tuvieran suficiente, ha salido Chaves a tocarle los huevos a Botin, y claro, el Santander es de los que más cae.

Saludos.


----------



## charliness (1 Ago 2008)

Cada vez que reflotáis este hilo Dios mata a un broker.


----------



## Starkiller (1 Ago 2008)

charliness dijo:


> Cada vez que reflotáis este hilo Dios mata a un broker.



Mi colaboración, entonces. Up, up!


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Ago 2008)

¿Esperando el dato empleo USA como buitres?


----------



## Newclo (1 Ago 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Esperando el dato empleo USA como buitres?



12:02:52 h.
Una posible estrategia billete de lotería para el dato de empleo podría ser la siguiente. El mercado parece haberse puesto en que no va a salir bueno. Pero si por una de esas casualidades sale bueno la reacción puede ser brutal. Se podrían comprar calls vencimiento septiembre muy fuera de dinero a ver si suena la flauta. Si sale al revés perdemos toda la prima, que hay que intentar no sea gran cosa. Pero se deja ahí y hasta el vencimiento, quien sabe. Además si baja la volatilidad subirá, y nos hará de colchón y la delta será menos sensible por lo que perderemos más despacio.

Si sale bien, se puede ganar mucho, teniendo en cuenta que la delta de la opción irá incrementándose rápidamente. Obviamente la theta si sale mal nos irá ya haciendo daño conformen pasen los días, por eso es una estrategia para el corto.

Empleo de EEUU
14:30:01 h.
-51000 mejor esperado

Tasa de desempleo	

14:31:25 h.
Sube al 5,7% desde el 5,5%.

14:32:28 h.
Sube más de lo esperado que era del 5,6%, la más alta en 4 años.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Ago 2008)

Ya.....

Veremos como abre el NYSE, ahora falta ISM.
Por ahora se lo toman con subidads pero creo que es un mal dato.


----------



## TomCat (1 Ago 2008)

Dow Jones a la baja y el ibex le sigue ... 

IBEX: 11.572,10 Down 309,20 (2,60%)

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?t=1d&s=^IBEX&l=on&z=m&q=l&c=&c=^DJI


----------



## ronald29780 (1 Ago 2008)

¿Para qué queremos un hilo sobre el IBEX sin publicar las perdidas de GM en el T2/08?

15.500.000.000 US$

Yo tambien quiero ser un GM de adulto.


----------



## Jose Hinojosa Cobacho (1 Ago 2008)

*¿Está o no está la crisis en la calle?*

Aunque la imagen fue tomada hace unas semanas sigue teniendo valor

<center><img src="http://lh3.ggpht.com/crisis.inmobiliaria/SJMhDQNuxjI/AAAAAAAABuY/YJQ8iaMmsHg/s800/la_bolsa_se_desploma.JPG" />

</center>


----------



## David_ (1 Ago 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¿Para qué queremos un hilo sobre el IBEX sin publicar las perdidas de GM en el T2/08?
> 
> 15.500.000.000 US$
> 
> Yo tambien quiero ser un GM de adulto.



Pero... ¿hay tanto dinero en el mundo?


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Ago 2008)

David_ dijo:


> Pero... ¿hay tanto dinero en el mundo?



15.500 millones de dolares? bah, lo que "va a ganar" este año el santander


----------



## tonuel (1 Ago 2008)

*UMMMM... *:


Saludos


----------



## ronald29780 (1 Ago 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> *UMMMM... *:
> 
> 
> Saludos





Por el verde de Iberia:

BA ha presentado cifras. Han ganado 48 millones en el T2. Tampoco para lanzar los famosos vuelos al aire.

¿Verdad?


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Ago 2008)

popular que esta? a un 1% de minimos de hace muuuuuuucho no?


----------



## jaws (1 Ago 2008)

Este hilo es un poco absurdo.

Los días de rebote todo el mundo calla, los días de bajadas todos gritando el apocalipsis.

Vamos a ver señores, el ibex lleva varios meses moviendose en un rango de el -18 / -25%, por qué llamaís a la debacle por una bajada de un 2% si hace una semana estaba mas bajo.

O se va a por soportes de cortos donde si pueda venirse abajo por mucho y sin rebotes o es que es de idiotas el estar posteando HOY SE DESMORONA EL MUNDO CAPITALISTA por bajar un 2%, y si el lunes rebota un 2.5 todos callados, si el martes baja un 1.5%, todos a gritar de nuevo.


Un poco de coherencia por dios que encima ni siquiera se han alcanzado los niveles de bajada de anteriores crisis como la tecnológica.


----------



## MundoGrua (1 Ago 2008)

jaws dijo:


> Este hilo es un poco absurdo.
> 
> Los días de rebote todo el mundo calla, los días de bajadas todos gritando el apocalipsis.
> 
> ...



y lo bien que nos la pasamos?? 

(una broma, que es viernes y está todo negro negro)


----------



## k-mad (1 Ago 2008)

jaws dijo:


> Este hilo es un poco absurdo.
> 
> Los días de rebote todo el mundo calla, los días de bajadas todos gritando el apocalipsis.
> 
> ...



No, claro, el mundo no creo que se acabe, pero no deja de ser sorprendente como ese maravilloso IBEX orgullo patrio no hace tanto que iba a romper los 16000 sin despeinarse y que por estas fechas debería estar ya en los 17000 resulta que está en 11500 y gracias... gracias a las operaciones fantasía de las últimas semanas en las que ACS, las eléctricas y la ex-aerolínea de bandera se han dejado parte de su crédito futuro. ¿Qué pasará el día de mañana? 

Además, un 2,6 no es tontería, es una variación importante, igual que otras que ha habido desde enero (también en el terreno positivo) y que lo que demuestran es que hay una gran inestabilidad en los mercados, que todo es especulación, que nadie se fía de nadie y que el dinero de verdad hace tiempo que salió a refugios más seguros...

Aquí hubo quien hace tiempo dejo escrito que el IBEX caería a los 9000 en los peores momentos post-burbuja, muchos se rieron y hoy, más de un analista de esos que firman en los periódicos a cambio de unos buenos puñados de euros se han hecho eco de que ese "final apocalíptico" podría no estar tan lejos... 

_"Será en Octubre" (Tochovista dixit)_

Ah, y por cierto, volver a los 9000 es como volver al punto de partida, es como estar acabando la Oca y caer en la muerte, vuelta a empezar, pero nos han robado unos cuantos años, esa es la diferencia, unos años que unos cuantos capitalistas ricos (y c*br*n*s) han utilizado para forrarse a costa de los españoles. 

En fin, el tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio.


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Ago 2008)

lo del margen del 25% es este ultimo mes eh?!!


----------



## fuenla (1 Ago 2008)

venga chicos ¡Dividendos para todos! 

ya lo he advertido en alguna ocasión. Para tirar el dinero: Invertid en bonos de los bancos (ahora ruina segura) y despues en acciones...


----------



## ronald29780 (1 Ago 2008)

jaws dijo:


> Este hilo es un poco absurdo.
> 
> Los días de rebote todo el mundo calla, los días de bajadas todos gritando el apocalipsis.
> 
> ...



Igual como he posteado la una u otra subida, tambien he puesto alguna bajada del 0,8%, porque a nadie merecia la pena.

Y

Para chupar optimismo bursatil, podemos entrar a las paginas de Bolsacinca o ver las conexiones de CNN a la bolsa. 

Así hay que equilibrar un poco la balanza.


----------



## DrOtis (4 Ago 2008)

*¿Cuánto bajará hoy?*

Ya vamos 11.503,90
65,60 (0,57%)


----------



## Nathalia (4 Ago 2008)

El del yuri es más divertido...
Dónde está el de hoy, que no lo veo?


----------



## Scaramouche_II (4 Ago 2008)

Nathalia dijo:


> El del yuri es más divertido...
> Dónde está el de hoy, que no lo veo?



el tuyo está aquí: 86,455 – 94,327 

Iraq Body Count


----------



## Chamuca (5 Ago 2008)

Hoy no toca hablar del Ibex 35


----------



## xavicl (5 Ago 2008)

Solo se habla cuando baja, pero da igual, el IBEX es una marioneta de europa y esta de USA. Más valdria ver qué hace USA que el chicharro del ibex.


----------



## ronald29780 (5 Ago 2008)

Tonterías.

Iba a pedir un grafico desos con los canales y toda la marraña...


----------



## panoli (8 Ago 2008)

Rondando los *11.800*


----------



## xavicl (8 Ago 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Tonterías.
> 
> Iba a pedir un grafico desos con los canales y toda la marraña...



Pues eso, ahsta que no cierre por encima de 12000 nada. Lateralizando hasta que rompa pa un lado.


----------



## ronald29780 (8 Ago 2008)

xavicl dijo:


> Pues eso, ahsta que no cierre por encima de 12000 nada. Lateralizando hasta que rompa pa un lado.



Gracias......


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (8 Ago 2008)

En relacion a las bolsas me esta preocupando lo de Georgia.

No esta claro si es verdad o no que Rusia este bombardeando Georgia y envie carros y artilleria pesada. Georgia es muy importante para Europa, es su cordon umbilical energetico, un posible intento de anexion relampago por parte de Rusia seria muy seguro respondida con contundencia por la OTAN.

Ese escenario no seria nada bueno.

Pero de momento todo es confuso y no se sabe hasta donde quiere llegar cada uno. ademas todo esta ocurriendo moentras casi todo el mundo mira a Pekin... no tengo ni idea, pero podria oler muy mal o no.

:


----------



## CHARLIE (11 Ago 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> En estos momentos cae un 1,21%, con un descenso acumulado en lo que va de año del -6,09%.
> 
> Saludos.-




Que raro, como sube en estos dos días esta estafa llamada Bolsa. Será que se aprovechan de estos días de inactividad y "sol y playa", para maquillarse a su gusto.

Tengo la impresión que a partir de mediados de Septiembre en adelante esta tomadura de pelo que es la bolsa Española (bueno, todas lo son, pero la nuestra mucho, muchísimo más, si cabe), va a derrumbarse de una manera (esta vez sí) violentísima y rápida.

Tiempo al tiempo, que ya falta poco.


----------



## kaxkamel (11 Ago 2008)

*re*

esto es engordar antes de la matanza: veo un 12.500-12.800 previo al vertiginoso viaje a los infiernos (9.000-8.500).

a partir de ahí, puede pasar cualquier cosa... pero tarde o temprano subirá.


----------



## Rocket (11 Ago 2008)

kaxkamel dijo:


> esto es engordar antes de la matanza: veo un 12.500-12.800 previo al vertiginoso viaje a los infiernos (9.000-8.500).
> 
> a partir de ahí, puede pasar cualquier cosa... pero tarde o temprano subirá.



Cuando creeis que sera el desplome, en septiembre, octubre???


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Ago 2008)

Cito un post que he posteado en el hilo 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/21992-mi-amigo-el-pepito-374.html



> Otro articulo a tener en cuenta es la entrevista que a realizado Seeking Alpha al fundador de una pagina web dedicada al oro www.321gold.com, Bob Moriarty, con más de 100.000 visitas diarias.
> 
> 
> Bob Moriarty: Gold is Safe Haven for Looming Crash - Seeking Alpha
> ...



Curiosa coincidencia con Tochovista y su "sera en Octubre".


----------



## Ajoporro (11 Ago 2008)

Clarito como el agua..


----------



## ronald29780 (11 Ago 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Cito un post que he posteado en el hilo
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/21992-mi-amigo-el-pepito-374.html
> 
> 
> ...



Idem en Bloomberg.

Preven un rally de oso durante 4 semanans más y luego ascensor pábajo.


----------



## Starkiller (12 Ago 2008)

INVESTIGADEUR dijo:


> No esta claro si es verdad o no que Rusia este bombardeando Georgia y envie carros y artilleria pesada. Georgia es muy importante para Europa, es su cordon umbilical energetico, un posible intento de anexion relampago por parte de Rusia seria muy seguro respondida con contundencia por la OTAN.



La OTAN acaba de quedar como un pagafantas al que le levantan la novia en sus narices y encima le dan un sopapo. Y bien merecido, por tontos.

Y, por cierto, mejor haria Europa aliandose con Rusia antes que con USA, para asegurarse el suministro de oro negro.

Y el hecho de que las bolsas y valores hayan ignorado el tema no demuestra mas que el hecho de que ahora mismo estan siendo manipuladas por cuatro manos siguiendo un guión, y este pequeño altercado no hacía mas que molestar. 

Ahora las bolsas tienen que subir para coger a los últimos primos de la pirámide, antes del desplome. Para lo de siempre, que las grandes fortunas sean las que menos pierdan, y los fondos de pensiones y los pequeños inversores se repartan el batacazo.


----------



## pumuky (13 Ago 2008)

> El Ibex cae un 2,5% presionado por banca y construcción
> 17:42 El Ibex se derrumbó hoy un 2,51% hasta los 11.695,4 puntos en una nueva debacle de los sectores constructor y financiero. Inditex lideró las pérdidas del selectivo tras caer un 6,29%. Tras la compañía de Amancio Ortega, Ferrovial se dejó el 5,73% y Banesto y BME el 5,26%. Sólo tres valores terminaron en positivo, el mejor de ellos, Red Eléctrica, que avanzó un 1,09%. Las mayores pérdidas de los grandes valores fueron para los dos bancos: BBVA cedió el 3,79% y Santander el 3,53%. Por su parte, Iberdrola cayó un 2,23%, Repsol un 1,87%, Telefónica un 0,89% y Endesa un 0,07%.



De nuevo cambia de canal


----------



## Paikan (13 Ago 2008)

Jajaja, no falla. 

El Ibex baja más de un 1 % y este post reflota. Es matemático, y que conste que no he sido yo.


----------



## DrOtis (14 Ago 2008)

Paikan dijo:


> Jajaja, no falla.
> 
> El Ibex baja más de un 1 % y este post reflota. Es matemático, y que conste que no he sido yo.



Pues está bien que este hilo vaya subiendo con las aportaciones desinteresadas de la gente, que no cobra un duro por hacerlas. Y se acierta mucho más que, por ejemplo, en Cotizalia donde llevan todo el mes con primeras páginas, en las que con un optimismo histérico animan a la gente ya que, atención, se ha superado la barrera de los 12000 y esto va p'arriba. Parece mentira que se tome tanto el pelo al personal y aquí no pase nada. Si no se sabe lo que va a pasar no se dice nada y punto. Pero no, para eso cobramos y hay que vaticinar una trempera del Ibex cada 2 por 3. Si en mi campo, la medicina, hiciéramos estas cosas, estaríamos todos entre rejas. Y luego ves por la TV la señora aquella a la que daban 3 meses de vida y resulta que llegó a los 140 años. Si hicieran un programa de "consejos de los economistas y cómo me arruinaron la vida" no habría sillas para tanto testimonio.

En fin. Y para más augurios ahora dicen que a principios de 2009 el euro/dólar será 1.40. ¿Alguien apuesta por un nuevo repunte del euro? Yo sí.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ago 2008)

Y despues de las declaraciones de Mr. Talante, ha hecho catacrak la sesión.


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Ago 2008)

Noticias ibex información ibex
14:40
(BMS) - Zapatero pide al BCE que baje los tipos si sigue cayendo el crudo 

Pues si, ha caido desde 116,54 hasta $115,02 aprox. y ahora esta batallando en el entorno del $115,10, no creo que baje mucho, pero nunca se sabe.


----------



## Starkiller (14 Ago 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y despues de las declaraciones de Mr. Talante, ha hecho catacrak la sesión.



No, mas bien creo que ha sido cosa del IPC de USA, que influye mucho mas en el IBEX que cualquier dato Español.


----------



## sephon (14 Ago 2008)

Avisadme cuando llegue a los 10.000 (ya lo dije con lo de los 12.000 y ya veis... ahi estamos)


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Ago 2008)

reflotemos el hilo



USA AHORA:

freddie y fanny rescatados caen un 23%
general motors un 8%
sovereign un 6%
lehman casi un 7%
merryl y otros bancos mas de un 5%


si dow pierde los 11500 hoy, a dios a la recuperacion


----------



## ronald29780 (18 Ago 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> reflotemos el hilo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:

S&P 500 1278

¿Mañana descalabro del IBEX?


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Ago 2008)

descalabro no sé, pero nikkei cae 300 enteros....

habrá que esperar al fin de esta semana a ver que pasa... de momento abre rosita


aunque iberdrola igual tira un poco de ella tras lo de merryll... y volvemos a estar a un 3% de minimos minimos


EDITO: -2% a las 10.00h


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Ago 2008)

-4% pop

entre -2 y -3%....bkt, ban, san, sab, bbva


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Ago 2008)

a ver si ahora coge la segunda onda si el premarket confirma una caidita


-2,4% a las 2ymedia


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (19 Ago 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ibex cotiza debajo del Jones.
> 
> Al cierre:Es la señal.



Paco Jones, los de esta viñetita: 







 

Septiembre ya esta aquiiiiiiiiiiiii.

:


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (19 Ago 2008)

Pero sobre el tema, ¿No recordais que el año pasado y por estas fechas tubimos unas turbulencias similares?.
¿Anticiparan algo mas gordo?
:


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Ago 2008)

voy a dar mi opinion... el ibex me parece que no pinta una mierda cortando al dow...
no se me sulfure, que solo es mi opinion...

estamos a un 2% de minimos... tiene que romperse para llegar primero a 9800 y mas tarde a los posibles 6000...


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Ago 2008)

por cierto, paso de hablar de ladrilleras que pierdan el 6%


me interesan mas:

popular -6%
banesto -4,6%
sabadell -4,2%
bbva -4%
santander -3,1%
bkt -2,6%


por cierto que el banco de noruega ha hecho publico que tiene un puñaico de acciones del SAN


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ago 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por cierto, paso de hablar de ladrilleras que pierdan el 6%
> 
> 
> me interesan mas:
> ...




El Popu tiene todas las quinielas para estar en el ajo


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Ago 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El Popu tiene todas las quinielas para estar en el ajo



el que mas lejos esta de minimos es el SAN, a un 9% de minimos, el resto se mueven entre un 3% y 5%....

y el ibex solo esta a un 2% de romper pa`bajo de nuevo... luego si estos valores se acercan a sus soportes y bajan una media del 4%, rompen el ibex ellos mismos....
mala pinta


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Ago 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Opinión que comprobará no se sostiene con solo mirar gráficos superpuestos de citados casinos.
> 
> Ud tome nota cuando ocurra, y no se preocupe que no tendrá siquiera que darme las gracias por el "indicador".



es que no tiene que ver, simplemente cuando pierda los 11150, caera otro peldaño, y luego otro...

por de pronto en USA:

leman -9%
merril -5%
bank of america -5%
fany -5,5%
fredy -9%
wachovia -5,5%
sovereign -6,3%
morgan stan -5,4%
jp morgan -5%

los otros con menos nombre tb caen eh? no vayais a creer...


----------



## Perchas (19 Ago 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> es que no tiene que ver, simplemente cuando pierda los 11150, caera otro peldaño, y luego otro...
> 
> por de pronto en USA:
> 
> ...



Pues el Pueblex35 no va nada bien

Ayuntamiento-60%
Peluqueria Maite-24%
Merceria Seña Encarna-30%
Fereteria La Esquina-40%
Ultimo Prhomoto que hizo acto de presencia-100%
Y no sigo para no cansar con demasiadas cifras

Este indice no es ninguna Trola es autentico y verdadero.


----------



## Scaramouche_II (19 Ago 2008)

Perchas dijo:


> Pues el Pueblex35 no va nada bien
> 
> Ayuntamiento-60%
> Peluqueria Maite-24%
> ...



muy bueno

a Sacyr le queda algo por perder? es q cada vez q pica el ibex (hoy *-2,93*) Sacyr Vallehermoso encabeza la lista de pérdidas sistemáticamente, hoy -5,5


----------



## hijodeputa (19 Ago 2008)

Scaramouche_II dijo:


> muy bueno
> 
> a Sacyr le queda algo por perder? es q cada vez q pica el ibex (hoy *-2,93*) Sacyr Vallehermoso encabeza la lista de pérdidas sistemáticamente, hoy -5,5



Tienen que caer más... han de irse a donde picó el pollo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Ago 2008)

mmm, alguno sprinta a ultima hora:

lehman -13%


----------



## ronald29780 (19 Ago 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mmm, alguno sprinta a ultima hora:
> 
> lehman -13%





Menos mal que es un juego...

Desde el 08/08/08 mis acciones de Lehman acumulan un 25% de bajadas.

Creo que puedo opositar a un puesto en un gran banco.

Como analisto...


----------



## terraenxebre (19 Ago 2008)

el ibex es un owned


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ago 2008)

lo siento por el dia, pero hay que seguir la vida


fannie -28%
freddy -27%
sovereign -9%

Fannie and Freddie shares hit 18-year low: Financial News - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## ronald29780 (20 Ago 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> lo siento por el dia, pero hay que seguir la vida
> 
> 
> fannie -28%
> ...




Esto es un bottom out en toda la regla. 

Creo que los Lehman hermanos van a ser los siguientes de hacer aparicion en el *Apocalips-O-Metro* de Fortis.


----------



## terraenxebre (20 Ago 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> es que no tiene que ver, simplemente cuando pierda los 11150, caera otro peldaño, y luego otro....



La madre de todas las caídas aún la tenemos que ver...


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ago 2008)

Distressed IndyMac borrowers to get relief - Aug. 20, 2008


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ago 2008)

nadie dice nada de hoy? estamos a menos de un 1% de minimos y otra caidita,...


alguna noticia que pueda hacer subir?

han publicado resultados ya todos no?


entonces que nos queda? a 50 puntos de minimos... (edito: a 40)

opciones:

lo rompe con una bajada agudisima
juguetea y recupera
rebota al tocarlo

por cual apostais?


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ago 2008)

y sacyr y otras (BBVA, que raro no?)en minimos minimos.... 

mañana es viernes... y los medios de comunicacion estan con otras cosas


igual me habeis contagiado con la consparanoia?


----------



## xavicl (21 Ago 2008)

Efectivamente ya cerca de los 11.000


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ago 2008)

pues parece ser que United pierde un 7% en el premarket, no?

fannie un 12%
fredy un 8%


----------



## kaxkamel (21 Ago 2008)

*re*

lo de hoy parece un ensayo de la previa a la previa de la previa...
DESCOJONACION


----------



## cacereño (21 Ago 2008)

¿Os habéis fijado en el piñazo de BME? Todo está listo para que sea comprado a precio de saldo por los alemanes. El dinero de las transacciones será para ellos por siempre jamás. Es el fin, hamijos. Id comprando atún.


----------



## El_Presi (21 Ago 2008)

El crudo termina por rematar a la Bolsa que cae hasta los 11200 | Noticias de la Bolsa

El crudo termina por rematar a la Bolsa que cae hasta los 11.200
Citi se suma a las voces que anuncian un tercer trimestre negro para la banca
21/08/2008 - 17:56
Madrid (Finanzas.com)

El Ibex 35 cierra la sesión con una caída de casi punto y medio porcentual que le lleva al umbral de los 11.200 puntos. El repunte del precio del crudo da el 'tiro de gracia' a la renta variable.

Ruidos de sables en Wall Street. Ayer fue Goldman quien tiró de la manta para rebajar las previsiones del tercer trimestre de los pirncipales bancos. Hoy ha sido Citi, quien ha recortado el benefico para el siguiente trimestre. Parece que hay un consenso en que lo peor de la crisis no ha pasado y todavía no ha tocado fondo.

Además, el crudo ha rebotado bruscamente desde los mínimos del pasado lunes en 112 dólares. El precio del petróleo ha subido en menos de una semana más de un 6% por el recrudecimiento de las relaciones entre Rusia y Estados Unidos por las negociaciones de dónde se situará el escudo antimisiles y la guerra en Georgia. Los contratos de futuros para el mes de octubre del barril de Brent se compraba a 120,37 dólares disparándose un 5%. Los contratos de Texas cotizaban a 121,33 dólares

El Ibex 35 terminó la jornada con una caída del 1,43% hasta los 11.217,40 puntos. El resto de bolsasa europeas siguieron la misma tendecia que la española el Dax alemán retrocedió un 1,28% y el Cac francés, un 1,40%. El Footsie británico cerró en tablas.

FCC fue uno de los valores protagonistas con el anuncio de la compra de activos de eólicos de Babcock & Brown en España por 870 millones de euros. Las acciones de la compañía han caído un %. El mercado dio un lectura negativa a la operación y más de un analista la ha visto muy caro, como Inverseguros, en comparación con compras recientes. Javier Galán, gestor de inversiones de Renta 4 destaca de la trasacción que “la constructora demuestra que no tiene problemas de liquidez”, aunque es una inversión pequeña.

Otras de la compañías del Ibex 35 que está en el candelero de la actualidad es Ferrovial con la obligación de desprenderse de tres aeropuertos de su filial de Reino Unido. Galán de Renta 4 opina que la clave para el comportamiento a medio plazo de las acciones de Ferrovial será el precio de venta de los activos, de momento, cree que es una buena noticia la inyección de capital que supondrá la operación. Citi ya ha estimado que por Gatwick, el más interesante, la compañía de Rafael Del Pino sacará 3.000 millones de euros. Los títulos de la constructora son unos de los más castigados del selectivo.

La jornada estuvo llena de referencias macros a ambos lados del Atlántico pero ninguna influyó de manera relevante en la renta variable. En la economía local, el déficit comercial creció en el primer semestre un 11,4% hasta los 51.500 millones de euros.

En la euro zona, se conoció el PMI manufacturero subió una décima hasta los 47,5 puntos, mientras que el de servicios descendió una décima en 48,2 puntos. La economía ofreció por fin unas referencias apositivas para la renta variable que de nada sirvieron con el crudo disparado.

En Estados Unidos, las cifras fueron para todos los gustos: las peticiones de subsidios por desempleo semanales menos de lo esperado. Los indicadores líderes des de la Conference Board, que miden los cambios de tendencia de la economía de Estados Unidos, del mes de julio salieron peor de lo previsto con una caída del 0,7% frente al menos 0,2% que se esperaba. La cara, fue el índice manufacturero de la Fed de Filadelfía que supero las previsiones indicando una leve mejora en las perspectivas para el sector manufacturero.

Los valores más castigados volvieron a ser la banca y las constructoras. Santander y BBVAfueron las responsanbles del desplome de hoy con caídas del 2,81% y 2,86%, respectivamente, a las que se unió contagiada por los recortes generalizados Telefócnica (-1,57%).

La banca mediana tampoco se salvó de un duro correctivo encabezados por Popular (-1,91%) y Banesto (-1,86%).

El encarecimiento del petróleo decidió el devenir de las compañías más expuestas a su fluctuación. Iberia lo pagó con una severo recorte del 3,05%, mientras Repsol fue uno de los valores más beneficiados sumando un 0,64%.

Las mayores subidas se las anotaron Gamesa (3,06%), Acerinox (1,18%) y Abengoa (0,93%). Por contra los peores de la sesión fueron BME (-3,95%) e Inditex (-3,36%).

En el mercado continuo destacaron la subida de Ercros de un 9,52% y la caída de Inbesos de un 6,29%.

En el mercado de divisas, el euro subió dos centavos de dólar y rozó la marca de los 1,49 dólares tras la publicación de malas cifras económicas en EEUU y la fuerte subida del precio del petróleo. La divisa europea cerró a 1,4888 dólares.


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ago 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> El crudo termina por rematar a la Bolsa que cae hasta los 11200 | Noticias de la Bolsa
> 
> El crudo termina por rematar a la Bolsa que cae hasta los 11.200
> Citi se suma a las voces que anuncian un tercer trimestre negro para la banca
> ...



casualidad? ayer justo hablamos de algo asi no?


----------



## ronald29780 (21 Ago 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> nadie dice nada de hoy?



Yo sí.

Maldigo a los responsables de Telefonica y su descendencia hasta la tercera generacion. Me han dejao tó el dia sin interné...:


----------



## creative (22 Ago 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Y el Ibex, POR PRIMERA VEZ, se acerca a los mínimos de enero cotizando 200 puntos por debajo del JONES.



Viendo la nula personalidad del "selectivo" mañana toca subidita hasta que 
abra Wall en ese momento a mirar que hace el Dow


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Ago 2008)

yo creo que abriremos rozando el soporte, para abajo, ya veremos, o por lo menos así el dia


----------



## Tupper (22 Ago 2008)

cacereño dijo:


> ¿Os habéis fijado en el piñazo de BME? Todo está listo para que sea comprado a precio de saldo por los alemanes. El dinero de las transacciones será para ellos por siempre jamás. Es el fin, hamijos. Id comprando atún.



Eso mismo estaba pensando yo. Cuando siga así alguien comprará BME.


----------



## alvarolg (22 Ago 2008)

Pues nada, hoy UP...

11.497,30 -->Up 279,90 (2,50%)

Que luego dicen que no sube el tema más que cuando hay batacazo.

Total, lo ganado hoy se perderá entre el lunes y el martes...


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Ago 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Eso mismo estaba pensando yo. Cuando siga así alguien comprará BME.



previo reparto de cuartos previo debut en bolsa...


lo de hoy es para mear y no echar gota.... quien QUIEN esta metiendo dinero aun en bolsa?

SS?


----------



## creative (25 Ago 2008)

11.390,10 -0,93 up up up

Que no decaiga !!


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Ago 2008)

creative dijo:


> 11.390,10 -0,93 up up up
> 
> Que no decaiga !!



pues q usa le quedan 5 dias aun para acabar agosto!

de momento 2% rosa.... y eso que repuntan fany y fredy


LEHMAN -8%


----------



## DrOtis (26 Ago 2008)

Refloto el hilo, que hoy baja D)

11.252,90 74,20 (0,66%)


----------



## cachuli (28 Ago 2008)

Otra vez se da la vuelta, Europa en Rosa y Egpaña a su bola.
¿De donde sale esa pasta?


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Ago 2008)

Recompras BBVA y SAN  diria yo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Ago 2008)

cachuli dijo:


> Otra vez se da la vuelta, Europa en Rosa y Egpaña a su bola.
> ¿De donde sale esa pasta?



SS ?

y no me refiero a Sonsoles Soledad


----------



## Paisaje (2 Sep 2008)

¡¡¡ Bobojista, Mocito, Arte y Cultura, corred, corred, hostia, que están a punto de alcanzarse los 12.000 puntos !!! 

11.897,20 




203,40 (1,74%)


¡No os olvidéis de avisar a Ex-Burbujista!


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (2 Sep 2008)

me puse corto en sacyr cuando subiia un 1,5%

compre puts


graciass, gracias, graciass


acabo de perder como un 30% en un par de horas


----------



## Panic Crash (2 Sep 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> ¡¡¡ Bobojista, Mocito, Arte y Cultura, corred, corred, hostia, que están a punto de alcanzarse los 12.000 puntos !!!
> 
> 11.897,20
> 
> ...



Si si, mucha risión, mucho smiley jocoso y un par de mamporros no solicitados a los pim-pam-pum del foro, pero en un día con casi un +2% y rozando los 12000 con la punta de los dedos, con una cifra de paro espantosa, aún tiene que salir algún lumbreras del foro (sí, de esos que cuando el IBEX patina un 0.5% p'abajo pronostican el tercer advenimiento de tochovista, o cosas peores) a decirnos algo que nos explique porqué el índice va como va. Será que "el IBEX nunca baja" y "este índice va p'arriba".


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Sep 2008)

mmmm, esto no es como va a media sesion....

es como acaba... america ha recortado 1% desde maximos intradia... y quedan 3 horas...todo puede suceder


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Sep 2008)

http://biz.yahoo.com/rb/080902/investmentbanks_research_wachovia.html

sigue "recuperando" USA

edito: 20.18 ROSITA


----------



## chameleon (5 Sep 2008)

05/09/2008 14:16 11253 *-1.98%*

lleva rondando el -2% toda la mañana


----------



## DrOtis (5 Sep 2008)

Nueva bajada bestial:
11.173,60  - 306,50 (2,67%) 

Sera por el empleo en USA?


----------



## El_Presi (5 Sep 2008)

DrOtis dijo:


> Nueva bajada bestial:
> 11.173,60  - 306,50 (2,67%)
> 
> Sera por el empleo en USA?



sí. Es que USA no renace de sus cenizas por mucho que quieran ocultar antes de las elecciones.


----------



## Tuttle (5 Sep 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> sí. Es que USA no renace de sus cenizas por mucho que quieran ocultar antes de las elecciones.



Al final, estas maniobras propagandísticas acaban a la larga causando un daño largo y duradero.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Sep 2008)

usa abre rosa, hasta 11120


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Sep 2008)

joder ibex jugando con 11200 y america con 11100....


a ver que ocurre....


y endesa subiendo un huevo, menos mal


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Sep 2008)

por favor!!! este hilo hoy va a triunfar.... a tomar pol culo 11200, a ver como responden los minimos anuales de 11000....


y usa por fin se decide..... Helm!


----------



## pobracara (5 Sep 2008)

Hoy






La semana


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Sep 2008)

que pasaria si endesa en vez de subir un 5%, cae como el resto un 3%

TRITURADORA:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rn71Y28AAg4&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rn71Y28AAg4&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Misterio (5 Sep 2008)

El final de sesión esta siendo apoteósico.


----------



## cachuli (5 Sep 2008)

Homosexual el último 

11.122,50 -3,11% (17:23)


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Sep 2008)

repsol tiene una pinta estupenda para entrar ahora mismo.... esta a punto ;-)


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (5 Sep 2008)

cachuli dijo:


> 11.122,50 -3,11% (17:23)



:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Sd_gj-3kz7A&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Sd_gj-3kz7A&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Sep 2008)

El Ibex 35 pierde otro 2,97%, hasta 11.139,70 puntos


----------



## Jose Hinojosa Cobacho (5 Sep 2008)

*Aquellos días de septiembre*

*04/09/2008*

<center>
<img src="http://lh5.ggpht.com/crisis.inmobiliaria/SMFTZZeyPDI/AAAAAAAACWA/ZB7FpXD9imc/s400/IBEX_20080904.png" /></center>

*05/09/2008*

<center>
<img src="http://lh3.ggpht.com/crisis.inmobiliaria/SMFTZs1XMoI/AAAAAAAACWI/432JSRfvufM/s400/IBEX_20080905.png" /></center>


----------



## tonuel (5 Sep 2008)

Voy a meterme... 





Saludos


----------



## chameleon (5 Sep 2008)

será en octubre!!


----------



## cibex (8 Sep 2008)

el nikei subiendo 420 y pico puntos a la apertura, me lanzo a hacer un pequeño intradia en la bolsa uropea. 

Nikkei Net Interactive - Nikkei 225 chart


----------



## eduenca (8 Sep 2008)

Yo abrí el sábado largos a saco en EURUSD y cortos en USDCHF, y como era de esperar, me estoy sacando una pasta. Además mi broker me permite tomar la posición durante el fin de semana en cualquier momento, sin tener que esperar al domingo por la noche, con lo que abrí posiciones a precios de viernes.


----------



## eduenca (8 Sep 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Su índice de aciertos con posición de mercado abierta es del 100%. La probabilidad de que eso ocurra en un mercado es infinitesimal, salvo cuando es Ud el gestor de un fondo; en ese caso acierta siempre. Felicidades, es Ud el fuera de serie Nº1. Larga vida en los mercados.
> 
> ¿Siempre gana? o solo nos cuenta las que acierta?
> 
> Qué productos usa?, Qué Ong tiene de broker? ¿es Ud el gestor de un fondo



Lo del 100% es algo que nunca he dicho, de hecho ya comenté que mi sistema llevaba un índice de aciertos del 67%, ganando un 38% más en cada operación ganadora que en cada operación perdedora. Ahora llevo varios sistemas y todos andan por ahí, entre el 60-70% de aciertos.

Esta operación la hice de manera discreccional, pues estaba muy clara, pero la mayor parte del tiempo opero de manera sistemática, con varios sistemas, algunos de manera manual y otros automáticos. 
Tengo varios brokers. Sólo para divisas tengo 3. 

No gestiono más fondos que los míos propios, pero cada vez se me pone más pesadita la gente que me conoce para que les gestione su money. Lo que es la avaricia, la gente va como loca donde ve que puede sacar un duro. Luego decimos que hay Afinsas.


----------



## creative (8 Sep 2008)

cibex dijo:


> el nikei subiendo 420 y pico puntos a la apertura, me lanzo a hacer un pequeño intradia en la bolsa uropea.
> 
> Nikkei Net Interactive - Nikkei 225 chart



Nadie se entera que estan aguantando de forma artificial es escaparate hasta que lleguen las elecciones....


----------



## Paisaje (8 Sep 2008)

Hoy comenzamos con subidas vertiginosas del 3%.


----------



## cibex (8 Sep 2008)

creative dijo:


> Nadie se entera que estan aguantando de forma artificial es escaparate hasta que lleguen las elecciones....



mmmmmmm...... es solo un pequeño intradia, de todas formas no me esta saliendo como habia pensado, me voy a quedar como estaba, (eso espero, sino entro en perdidas.) accion comprada renault que suele pegar buenos tirones, pero su precio de salida ha sido demasiado alto.
550 acciones compradas a mercado antes de la hora de apertura.


----------



## eduenca (8 Sep 2008)

Para conocimiento de Negrofuturo, decir que iba ganando un 19% con las operaciones e intradías hechos desde el finde, y al final he cerrado todo ganando sólo un 12%.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (8 Sep 2008)

El chiste del día:



Cárpatos dijo:


> 9:53:01 h. *Fannie y Freddie*
> 
> Citigroup baja a ambas a vender desde comprar.



Mohahahahaahahahahahaha!!!

¿Vender ahora?. ¿A quien y qué?. A buenas horas, mangas verdes...


----------



## Durmiente (8 Sep 2008)

No os fieis.

Mucho me temo que esto es una cabezada para atrapar dinerito fresco


----------



## panoli (8 Sep 2008)

Para los que no entendemos la bolsa. ¿Cómo es posible que con semejante parche las bolsas puedan subir?


----------



## kaxkamel (8 Sep 2008)

*re*

fácil.
se trata de exprimir hasta la última gota a los tontos del pueblo.
mientras, los de siempre y los arriesgones... se sacan unos eurillos.
las siguientes caídas (QUE SEGURO HAN DE VENIR) van a ser muchas.


----------



## Sargento Highway (8 Sep 2008)

[FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana]*Sube el 8,6% tras vender aeropuerto Belfast*
10:38 *FERROVIAL* Gráficos | Noticias | Foros

Las acciones de Ferrovial *subían hoy un 8,60% en Bolsa tras anunciar el sábado la venta del aeropuerto de Belfast por 165 millones de euros, lo que le permitirá reducir la deuda de 28.703 millones de euros *que acumula por la adquisición del gestor aeroportuario BAA. Una hora después de la apertura de la sesión en la que el Ibex-35 avanzaba casi el 4%, los títulos de la compañía presidida por Rafael del Pino se intercambiaban a 35,08 euros frente a los 32,33 euros al cierre del viernes. La empresa, que ha vendido el citado aeropuerto a un fondo de inversión del banco ABN Amro, obtendrá 107 millones de euros de plusvalías por la operación, dentro de la estrategia de concentrar su negocio aeroportuario dentro de Reino Unido en los activos gestionados por BAA.


Haciendo las cuentas de la abuela: debo 28.703 millones de euros, alivio la deuda 165 millones = ahora debo 28.538 millones y subo 8,6% en bolsa. 

¿Alguien puede explicarselo a un pobre ignorante?
[/FONT]


----------



## Starkiller (8 Sep 2008)

panoli dijo:


> Para los que no entendemos la bolsa. ¿Cómo es posible que con semejante parche las bolsas puedan subir?



Puesss eso me pregunto yo. Porque (Lo mismo no me he enterado de nada) pero los parches a Fanny y Freddy garantizan los bonos, pero me ha parecido leer que los accionistas van a perder hasta los calzoncillos.

Por lo que la renta fija debería de subir con una erección importante a costa del contribuyente, pero la renta variable debería desplomarse.

¿Alguien que pueda aclararme donde me equivoco?


----------



## eduenca (8 Sep 2008)

Las bolsas siempre reaccionan bien a las noticias de salvamento, aunque normalmente días después prosigue la debacle. Reaccionan bien porque se interpreta que tienen una mano que siempre está ahí velando por que las cosas no se hundan, y que si se ponen las cosas feas actúa salvando a quien haga falta. Se interpreta como seguridad.


Por cierto, ahora mismo, manipulación descarada del dólar al alza contra todos los cruces, cuando debería estar hundiéndose. Menos mal que cerré todo hace una hora.


----------



## kane (8 Sep 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Puesss eso me pregunto yo. Porque (Lo mismo no me he enterado de nada) pero los parches a Fanny y Freddy garantizan los bonos, pero me ha parecido leer que los accionistas van a perder hasta los calzoncillos.
> 
> Por lo que la renta fija debería de subir con una erección importante a costa del contribuyente, pero la renta variable debería desplomarse.
> 
> ¿Alguien que pueda aclararme donde me equivoco?



Sin tener ni zorra de lo que hablo, se me ocurre que la bolsa sube porque el mensaje lanzado al sector financiero es que cualquier tipo de cagada que hagan será respaldada por las instituciones públicas, así es que los riesgos se minimizan ... de momento.


----------



## Starkiller (8 Sep 2008)

kane dijo:


> Sin tener ni zorra de lo que hablo, se me ocurre que la bolsa sube porque el mensaje lanzado al sector financiero es que cualquier tipo de cagada que hagan será respaldada por las instituciones públicas, así es que los riesgos se minimizan ... de momento.



Ya; pero el mensaje es: salvamos los bonos (Donde esta la pasta), pero los accionistas que paguen.

Por eso no comprendo esta euforia.


----------



## Uxo (8 Sep 2008)

*El Ibex 35 sube más de un 4% tras el plan de salvamento de Freddie y Fannie*

*El Ibex 35 sube más de un 4% tras el plan de salvamento de Freddie y Fannie*

Las bolsas europeas rebotan con fuerza tras la nacionalización de Fannie Mae y Freddie Mac, y el Ibex 35 no es una excepción y sube por momentos más de un 4%. El euro baja levemente frente al dólar, mientras que el petróleo se recupera, aunque sigue lejos de los 110 dólares. El sector financiero tira de los índices europeos.

Esta mañana, las bolsas asiáticas han remontado con mucha fuerza, con el Nikkei japonés cerrando con subidas del 3,38%. La decisión de nacionalizar a los dos gigantes hipotecarios estadounidenses marca la sesión, aunque está por ver si las subidas se pueden mantener, ya que los problemas económicos continúan. (Un vistazo al Ibex 35, al Eco 10 y al resto del mercado)

"En el corto plazo, la decisión hará olvidar a los inversores sus temores sobre el devenir económico de las principales economías desarrolladas. Además, es muy factible que el rebote de las cotizaciones sea muy pronunciado, al menos en los primeros momentos, por el cierre de posiciones cortas que deberán llevar a cabo los inversores que están apostando por mayores caídas en los mercados. No obstante, el efecto en las bolsas de la medida no será duradero. En unos días los inversores volverán a centrarse en la economía, analizando los datos que se publiquen a ambos lados del Atlántico para evaluar si alguna de las principales economías del Mundo puede terminar entrando en recesión, especialmente la de EEUU que, según los últimos datos macro publicados, está destruyendo empleo a marchas forzadas, y muy por encima de lo esperado por los analistas", anticipaban antes de la apertura los analistas de Link Securities.

"Como ya anticipaban los futuros de la eurozona la apertura ha sido claramente alcista. Amplio hueco alcista el que dejan todos los índices, que alcanzan rápidamente niveles de cierre del pasado jueves, esto es, la parte superior del hueco bajista que abrían el viernes y primera zona de fuerte resistencia. En el caso del Ibex (IBEX.MCIBEX 35
11577,90 +3,93% +438,20
Última noticiaEl Ibex 35 sube más de un 4% tras el plan de salvamento de Freddie y Fannie Ver más resumen noticias gráficos histórico ) esta primera resistencia aparece en los 11.480 puntos y, de momento, está frenando a muy corto el avance alcista", explicaban desde Bolságora en el Flash Intradía de Ecotrader.

"Hoy más que nunca es un día en el que hay que esperar a ver el cierre en Estados Unidos y valorar como acaban los índices al cierre de la sesión europea. Sería distinta la lectura si los índices son capaces de cerrar por encima o por debajo del nivel donde cerraron el jueves pasado que, insistimos, es donde se encuentra el hueco bajista que advirtió de las fuertes caídas - con pérdida de importantes soportes - en Europa el pasado viernes. Asistir a un cierre por encima de estas resistencias pondría en entredicho los amplios patrones bajistas que se vieron confirmados el viernes, en forma de doble techo en índices como el CAC 40, el AEX holandés o el Euronext 100", añadían.

"Los bancos se están beneficiando del plan de rescate de las casas prestamistas estadounidenses tras la intervención del Gobierno (de EEUU). La valoración es favorable porque al evitar la quiebra de estas entidades evita el impago de bonos de estas empresas y quita algo de presión al sistema financiero", dijo Nicolás López, director de análisis de MG Valores a Reuters.

El Ibex 35 sube más de un 4% tras el plan de salvamento de Freddie y Fannie - 8/09/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## RedSixLima (8 Sep 2008)

Venga p'arriba esa bolsa, conyo.


----------



## adso de melk (8 Sep 2008)

Se veía venir peor no lo entiendo.¿ como es posible que el estado ponga dinero, 140000 millones para una empresa privada sabiendo lo que pasara con las demás? ¿como es posible que la bolsa se vaya arriba como lo esta haciendo sabiendo que el dinero lo pone el estado, acaso creen que el tema se repetirá en Europa? ¿es esto un caso de socialismo encubierto? ¿y ahora que?


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (8 Sep 2008)

La noticia en realidad sólo se podría ver como muy mala, o como terrible, pero por algun motivo que se me escapa la bolsa sube. Será que en la tele han dicho que es bueno pa la economía. 



adso de melk dijo:


> Se veía venir peor no lo entiendo.¿ como es posible que el estado ponga dinero, 140000 millones para una empresa privada sabiendo lo que pasara con las demás? ¿como es posible que la bolsa se vaya arriba como lo esta haciendo sabiendo que el dinero lo pone el estado, acaso creen que el tema se repetirá en Europa? ¿es esto un caso de socialismo encubierto? ¿y ahora que?



Mucho me temo que a los EEUU con esta actuación se les han acabado los salvavidas. Los siguientes morirán ahogados, y el sistema quedará abandonado a su suerte.

Me declaro niñobecerrista. :o


----------



## elias2 (8 Sep 2008)

Bienvenidos a la economia USA

UNITED SOCIALISTS OF AMERICA


----------



## Pepius (8 Sep 2008)

eduenca dijo:


> Lo del 100% es algo que nunca he dicho, de hecho ya comenté que mi sistema llevaba un índice de aciertos del 67%, ganando un 38% más en cada operación ganadora que en cada operación perdedora. Ahora llevo varios sistemas y todos andan por ahí, entre el 60-70% de aciertos.
> 
> Esta operación la hice de manera discreccional, pues estaba muy clara, pero la mayor parte del tiempo opero de manera sistemática, con varios sistemas, algunos de manera manual y otros automáticos.
> Tengo varios brokers. Sólo para divisas tengo 3.
> ...



Abre un blog para darte a conocer, y luego escribe un libro. Eso sí, para cuando todos intenten aplicar tu sistema ya no funcionará, así que tendrás que ir pensando en uno nuevo


----------



## Uxo (8 Sep 2008)

Creo que le hubiera salido más rentable y incluso más barato pagar directamente las cuotas de todos los hipotecados americanos durante 2 años.


----------



## Samzer (8 Sep 2008)

Habra que ver que hace el DOW porque por mucho que se alegren por aqui de los rescates, a ver como cae alli el hecho de aumentar la deuda del Estado en otros varios miles de millones de kilotones. Por algo lo hicieron en viernes, si fuera una buena noticia no habria sido un viernes.

Me alucina lo flipados que son los bolseros y mas concretamente en Ejpein, si se creen que el BCE va a rescatar bancos o cajas españolas van daos. Veremos a ver cuanto cae mañana y como se comporta el resto de la semana. Tambien se olvidan rapido que alli en menos de 9 meses han cerrado 11 bancos pequeños y los que quedan.


----------



## kalapa (8 Sep 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> Bienvenidos a la economia USA
> 
> UNITED SOCIALISTS OF AMERICA


----------



## cachuli (8 Sep 2008)

Buena a corto, mala a largo.


----------



## Mocito Feliz (8 Sep 2008)

A mi lo que me asombra es lo tercos y cerrados que sois por aqui. La noticia implica que todos los bonos y deuda que tiene el sistema bancario emitidos por Fannie y Freddie tienen ahora la garantia del gobierno USA, y si eso no es suficiente siempre tendran el respaldo de las toneladas y toneladas de uranio montado en cabezas nucleares del ejercito USA. Por cierto, el rating de la deuda americana se ha mantenido estable en AAA.


----------



## asilei (8 Sep 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Ya; pero el mensaje es: salvamos los bonos (Donde esta la pasta), pero los accionistas que paguen.
> 
> Por eso no comprendo esta euforia.



Los accionistas ya habian pagado, las acciones están hundidas.

Ahora los bonos estan garantizados, todos los compradores respiran aliviados, pues van a cobrar. Y asi por toda la cadena.


----------



## Paikan (8 Sep 2008)

A la administración Bush se la pela gastar billetes a cascoporro, es más, cuanto más gorda le puedan dejar la pella a Obama, mejor... Total, van a salir del gobierno dentro de 3 meses...


----------



## lobomalo (8 Sep 2008)

la euforia esta me recuerda a cuando en las piniculas de desastres, el gobierno americano lanza su arsenal nuclear contra el asteriode (fanimae) el cual se dirige a la tierra... ... ... ... ahora solo nos queda saber si estos tendran el efecto deseado o por el contrario todo se ira a la mierda igualmente... .... .... pase lo que pase, siempre nos quedara paris.... 



p.d. lo jodido de responder como ha respondido el gobierno USA es que despues de lo que ha puesto en la sarten, ya no hay nada mas.... ... n-a-d-a....


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Sep 2008)

¿Quien coño esta interviniendo en el mercado de divisas a favor de dolar?

Como baje un poco más va a ver un vuelco que se pondra a EUR/USD 1,70, que esas intervenciones son provocativas para las manos fuertes, pienso yo.


----------



## Desi (8 Sep 2008)

Yo entiendo poco de economía, pero algo me dice que ésto es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana....


----------



## Plusvalias-al-42% (8 Sep 2008)

Es patético.

Es una excelente noticia para los inversores, pues significa que si la inversión te sale bien el Estado no nacionalizará tu beneficio.

Pero si tu inversión sale mal entonces el Estado nacionalizará tus pérdidas y que las page la clase media.

Bye bye, middle class !!!


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Sep 2008)

¿ Tendrá esto alguna repercusión en la cotización del dólar, será éste el punto débil de esta operación, que el dólar se hunda a más de 1,75 $ por € y el petróleo de vaya a los 200$?. Porque si no, no sé cúal es el truco.


----------



## Tuttle (8 Sep 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Quien coño esta interviniendo en el mercado de divisas a favor de dolar?
> 
> Como baje un poco más va a ver un vuelco que se pondra a EUR/USD 1,70, que esas intervenciones son provocativas para las manos fuertes, pienso yo.



Unas 400 toneladas de oro ayudan a equilibrar la balanza.



> *El FMI aprueba la venta de 403 toneladas de oro para cubrir su déficit fiscal*
> *
> Strauss-Kahn explica que el objetivo es reemplazar un modelo de ingresos obsoleto por otro más moderno*
> _
> ...


----------



## Bobojista (8 Sep 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> Se veía venir peor no lo entiendo.¿ como es posible que el estado ponga dinero, 140000 millones para una empresa privada sabiendo lo que pasara con las demás? ¿como es posible que la bolsa se vaya arriba como lo esta haciendo sabiendo que el dinero lo pone el estado, acaso creen que el tema se repetirá en Europa? ¿es esto un caso de socialismo encubierto? ¿y ahora que?



El estado no lo permitirá...


----------



## Bobojista (8 Sep 2008)

Desi dijo:


> Yo entiendo poco de economía, pero algo me dice que ésto es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana....



Nada, nada, tu sigue esperando


----------



## elefante (8 Sep 2008)

Uxo dijo:


> Creo que le hubiera salido más rentable y incluso más barato pagar directamente las cuotas de todos los hipotecados americanos durante 2 años.



¿Pero de que estás hablando?. Y entonces los de arriba ¿que cojones pillan?. Anda hijo mío, quitate esas ideas absurdas de la cabeza


----------



## un marronazo (8 Sep 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Quien coño esta interviniendo en el mercado de divisas a favor de dolar?
> 
> Como baje un poco más va a ver un vuelco que se pondra a EUR/USD 1,70, que esas intervenciones son provocativas para las manos fuertes, pienso yo.




creo que china


la comunista, esa que le esta enseñado al PAIS DEL LIBRE MERCADO USA a nacionalizar la banca ::


----------



## chafamandurrias (8 Sep 2008)

*los últimos serán los primeros*

Acampado en las proximidades de un refugio de alta montaña se produjo una tormenta muy fuerte. Como mi tienda fue de las primeras en romperse pude entrar en el refugio. Los que ya no cabían se amontonaron en una especie de corral de tablón de obra, de cuatro tablones de altura y sin techo, y, como el ganado, se dieron calor humano.

Creo que la situación es comparable a un motor que da tirones porque no consigue desarrolar la potencia que se le pide, yo creo que terminará calándose.


----------



## luisfernando (8 Sep 2008)

pero esque no entendeis la situacion, sin entenderla no es posible opinar
1: esta noticia es mala malisima para los inversionistas,perderan practicamente todo: ahora invertiran invertiran invertiran luego lo perderan todo

2: las bolsas suben porque se creen que el estado salvara a las empresas en situacion en quiebra, y como ya sabeis, españa no tiene ni un duro, entonces, porque sube la bolsa Española?? pues porque todo es una mera mentira que les durara poquisimo

3: ya sabeis el dinero que tiene que pagar EEUU para salvarlos, mas de 300000 millones de dolares y va para arriba, a quien salvara ahora?? a general motors?? FANNEY Y FREDY volveran a caer tarde o temprano, solo le va ha llevar a la ruina ( a los inversionistas y a nosotros, a los que trabajan para ellos ,no)


----------



## Starkiller (8 Sep 2008)

Mocito Feliz dijo:


> A mi lo que me asombra es lo tercos y cerrados que sois por aqui. La noticia implica que todos los bonos y deuda que tiene el sistema bancario emitidos por Fannie y Freddie tienen ahora la garantia del gobierno USA, y si eso no es suficiente siempre tendran el respaldo de las toneladas y toneladas de uranio montado en cabezas nucleares del ejercito USA. Por cierto, el rating de la deuda americana se ha mantenido estable en AAA.



Tu lo dices: bonos y deuda, mercado de renta fija; que si va bien, implica que la renta variable va mal.

Además, van a salvar los bonos, pero han dicho que los accionistas van a perder hasta los empastes... ¿Porque *** la bolsa sube?

PS: Ya. Últimamente hay una confianza en los ratings... Cuando veamos la deuda americana bajar de AAA se acaba el mundo. Por eso, no bajará pase lo que pase, deba o no, hasta el final de la debacle.


----------



## Starkiller (8 Sep 2008)

asilei dijo:


> Los accionistas ya habian pagado, las acciones están hundidas.
> 
> Ahora los bonos estan garantizados, todos los compradores respiran aliviados, pues van a cobrar. Y asi por toda la cadena.



NO, ojo, vana cobrar los compradores de bonos. Los de las acciones no van a ver un duro; porque se respaldan los bonos, pero tranquilo, que Freddy y Fanny no van a dar un solo $ de beneficio en muchos años.

Luego si, para los bonos buena noticia, pero pésima para las bolsas. También es verdad que los bancos que poseen gran parte de esos bonos acaban de evitar inmensas pérdidas. Supongo que ahí esta la clave.


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (8 Sep 2008)

Atencion que el Nasdaq va pa´bajo


----------



## valdepe (8 Sep 2008)

¿por que cae el ibex?


----------



## asilei (8 Sep 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> ...
> También es verdad que los bancos que poseen gran parte de esos bonos acaban de evitar inmensas pérdidas. Supongo que ahí esta la clave.



Es la clave, fijate que los bancos son los grandes protagonistas. Todo el mundo estaba preocupado por el grado de 'contaminación' que tendría cada banco. Ahora no importa. Hoy, paga el Tio Sam.

Y mañana? Para mi, la clave sigue estando en el valor de los activos. Si los pisos siguen bajando en USA, y los embargos subiendo, los bonos hipotecarios USA segurán siendo basura. Todo el mundo se lo intentará sacar de encima y los colocará mientras haya la confianza que Tio Sam paga, pero si la duda aparece... Ojo a la evolución deuda publica/PIB USA.


----------



## ronald29780 (8 Sep 2008)

valdepe dijo:


> ¿por que cae el ibex?



Fijate en el S&P 500, esta en numeros rojos...

Viendo lo que estaba subiendo hoy e el parquet madrileño, creo que veremops un buen leñazo esta semana...


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Sep 2008)

Creo que por lehman que esta arrastrando al sector financiero a la baja, no logra captar dinero que le es necesario para seguir tirando.


----------



## chameleon (8 Sep 2008)

valdepe dijo:


> ¿por que cae el ibex?



porque todos saben que esto se hunde, recogen beneficios ...


----------



## asilei (8 Sep 2008)

> Con mayor detenimiento se ha pronunciado el secretario del Tesoro de Estados Unidos. Henry Paulson, artífice del citado plan, lo ha justificado aludiendo a la "fragilidad" de los mercados de capitales. En este sentido, añade que "no es algo que quería hacer", pero se había convertido en necesario.
> 
> En una entrevista a la CNBC, admite que no puede saber el coste definitivo de estas medidas. Su precio, esteblecido inicialmente en cerca de 200.000 millones de dólares (unos 140.000 millones de euros) dependerá de la evolución del mercado inmobiliario, y más concretamente, de "cuánto tiempo llevará la estabilización de los precios de la vivienda".



Es así de simple, NO tiene ni idea, si la vivienda sigue bajando el coste puede ser el infinito y mas allá...


----------



## ronald29780 (8 Sep 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Creo que por lehman que esta arrastrando al sector financiero a la baja, no logra captar dinero que le es necesario para seguir tirando.




Y con creces...

WaMu de 3,13 a 2,47. En €.

Hoy.

:


----------



## creative (8 Sep 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Y con creces...
> 
> WaMu de 3,13 a 2,47. En €.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que lo del selectivo es de risa, no va con nosotros la historia de la nacionalizacion y encima especulamos el doble que ellos...

Que se cree el bankiter y el popular que zp les va a dejar dinero si no que miren a fernandito el vertiginoso


----------



## ronald29780 (8 Sep 2008)

creative dijo:


> La verdad es que lo del selectivo es de risa, no va con nosotros la historia de la nacionalizacion y encima especulamos el doble que ellos...
> 
> Que se cree el bankiter y el popular que zp les va a dejar dinero si no que miren a fernandito el vertiginoso



Lo dicho. 

Esto puede ser el preludio para los 9.800 puntos...:


----------



## tonuel (8 Sep 2008)

Estos 2 bancos no caerán pero alguna cajita seguro... :o



Saludos


----------



## maquiabelo (9 Sep 2008)

*No caerán???*

Estos bancos, si mis ojitos no me engañan, han cerrado hoy :
fannie -89,63%:
fredie -82,75%:


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2008)

creative dijo:


> La verdad es que lo del selectivo es de risa, no va con nosotros la historia de la nacionalizacion y encima especulamos el doble que ellos...
> 
> Que se cree el *bankiter* y el *popular* que zp les va a dejar dinero si no que miren a fernandito el vertiginoso



Estos bancos... :o


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Sep 2008)

pues mañana toca recogida de 1% o asi...

a ver lo que hace lehman que se desploma hoy y en afters...


----------



## Tuttle (9 Sep 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Estos bancos... :o
> 
> 
> Saludos



Derrochas optimismo


----------



## DrOtis (9 Sep 2008)

*La euforia por el rescate hipotecario en EEUU se evapora: vuelve el rojo a Asia*

La euforia por el rescate hipotecario en EEUU se evapora: vuelve el rojo a Asia - Cotizalia.com

¿Cómo abrirá hoy el Ibex?


----------



## Tuttle (9 Sep 2008)

DrOtis dijo:


> La euforia por el rescate hipotecario en EEUU se evapora: vuelve el rojo a Asia - Cotizalia.com
> 
> ¿Cómo abrirá hoy el Ibex?



Me da que la euforia ha sido un poco excesiva, algo tendrá que corregir. Y luego a la dura realidad. Yo lo veo en rojo.


----------



## DrOtis (9 Sep 2008)

11,505.40 48.80 (0.42%)


----------



## creative (9 Sep 2008)

si señor vuelta a la realidad al rojo y hay que esperar que los bakitos dejen de especular y se vayan al rojo, que con la que esta lloviendo haber quien es el guapo que compra acciones de popular o de la CAM


----------



## Seneca (9 Sep 2008)

Espero que no migren la Bolsa de Madrid a .net, sería el debacle.

Barrapunto | La Bolsa de Londres, basada en .NET, parada durante un día entero por problemas técnicos


----------



## Tuttle (9 Sep 2008)

Seneca dijo:


> Espero que no migren la Bolsa de Madrid a .net, sería el debacle.
> 
> Barrapunto | La Bolsa de Londres, basada en .NET, parada durante un día entero por problemas técnicos



Los sistemas críticos han de mantener una estructura multiplataforma y redundante para evitar que los fallos de una plataforma impliquen el colapso del sistema.

Parece ser que la gente no aprende.


----------



## Starkiller (9 Sep 2008)

Sea .NET, Java o cualquier otra plataforma, el sistema tiene que estar bien desarrollado. Así de simple.

Cada vez las cosas se hacen peor, y todo debido a que el exceso de crédito ha provocado un exceso de oferta (Que, evidentemente, ha bajado de calidad). Y eso se nota en la hostelería (De peor calidad que nunca), en la ingeniería (y sean construcciones malas o software pésimo), y en todo lo demás.


----------



## Tuttle (9 Sep 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Sea .NET, Java o cualquier otra plataforma, el sistema tiene que estar bien desarrollado. Así de simple.
> 
> Cada vez las cosas se hacen peor, y todo debido a que el exceso de crédito ha provocado un exceso de oferta (Que, evidentemente, ha bajado de calidad). Y eso se nota en la hostelería (De peor calidad que nunca), en la ingeniería (y sean construcciones malas o software pésimo), y en todo lo demás.



Parece que no sabes mucho de sistemas críticos. 

¿Vas a comisión o estás a sueldo de la gran M?


----------



## Seneca (9 Sep 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> Parece que no sabes mucho de sistemas críticos.
> 
> ¿Vas a comisión o estás a sueldo de la gran M?



Todo el mundo sabe que los sistemas críticos se deben programar bajo Haskell. 

De todas formas les habrá venido bien el respiro a los brokers londinenses, no sólo de Valium vive el hombre.


----------



## Tuttle (9 Sep 2008)

Seneca dijo:


> Todo el mundo sabe que los sistemas críticos se deben programar bajo Haskell.
> 
> De todas formas les habrá venido bien el respiro a los brokers londinenses, no sólo de Valium vive el hombre.



¿Haskell? Eso es de mariquitas, prueba con el erlang


----------



## Starkiller (9 Sep 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> Parece que no sabes mucho de sistemas críticos.
> 
> ¿Vas a comisión o estás a sueldo de la gran M?



Otro tonto que cuando alguien no dice lo que a el le gusta viene con el argumento de "Estar a sueldo de Microsoft".

Parece que no sabes mucho de desarrollo. Una aplicación mal programada en una buena plataforma fallara mucho más que una aplicación bien programada en una mala plataforma.

A los demagogos de la guerra del software este argumento no os acaba de entrar. Cuando tengáis unos añitos de experiencia en ingeniería del software ya os iréis enterando de que va la fiesta.

PS: Si, hay sistemas mejores y peores; y yo no programaría un sistema así (De todas formas no considero que mi experiencia de para una cosa de esa magnitud) integramente en .NET. Pero decir que un problema así es cosa de la plataforma (Y no del desarrollo) es demostrar no tener ni idea, o estar muy cegado con la demagógica guerra del pingüino vs. la ventana.


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Sep 2008)

mmmmm... nota;

LEH -27%
WM -19%

Aunque LEH se habia puesto a -40% :


----------



## Sr. Matanzas (9 Sep 2008)

Decía mi abuela siempre eso de "que poco dura la alegría en la casa del pobre"

Cierre: 11.350 (-1'77)


----------



## luarca84 (9 Sep 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> ¿Haskell? Eso es de mariquitas, prueba con el erlang



A ver quien tiene eggs de programarlo en LISP


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (9 Sep 2008)

Hoy al Ibex le toca un pasito pa´tras maria, un dos tres un pasito pa´lante maria, un dos tres un pasito pa´tras.


----------



## creative (9 Sep 2008)

Sr. Matanzas dijo:


> Decía mi abuela siempre eso de "que poco dura la alegría en la casa del pobre"
> 
> Cierre: 11.350 (-1'77)



esto demuestra que ayer fue 100% un movimiento especulativo, haber quien fue el pringado que compro ayer, pensando que esta estaba solucionado


----------



## Tuttle (9 Sep 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Otro tonto que cuando alguien no dice lo que a el le gusta viene con el argumento de "Estar a sueldo de Microsoft".
> 
> Parece que no sabes mucho de desarrollo. Una aplicación mal programada en una buena plataforma fallara mucho más que una aplicación bien programada en una mala plataforma.
> 
> ...



Cuando tu tengas décadas de experiencia vienes a opinar 

Los conceptos que pongo encima de la mesa no son de ingeniería de software, vienen de la ingeniería de control y del diseño de procesos y son muy aplicables a este área de la informática.

Hay un mundo entero fuera de Microsoft y gente aportando tecnologías tan buena y en muchos casos mejores. La plataforma de desarrolló Bill portezuelas y compañía es buena pero la diversificación es necesaria en un mundo interconectado, sobre todo en sistemas críticos.


----------



## creative (9 Sep 2008)

el tio DOw va por el -2%


----------



## El_Presi (9 Sep 2008)

que pasada, ha bajado más de lo que subió ayer


DOW -2.42%

NASDAQ -2.64%

S&P 500 -3.40%


----------



## Starkiller (9 Sep 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> Cuando tu tengas décadas de experiencia vienes a opinar
> 
> Los conceptos que pongo encima de la mesa no son de ingeniería de software, vienen de la ingeniería de control y del diseño de procesos y son muy aplicables a este área de la informática.
> 
> Hay un mundo entero fuera de Microsoft y gente aportando tecnologías tan buena y en muchos casos mejores. La plataforma de desarrolló Bill portezuelas y compañía es buena pero la diversificación es necesaria en un mundo interconectado, sobre todo en sistemas críticos.



¿Y? ¿Alguien te ha dicho lo contrario?

Tan solo te digo que estos fallos no se deben a la plataforma, sino al desarrollo, y que evidentemente, no estoy a sueldo de MS por decir eso.

Por cierto, que a la década casi llego, trabajando directamente en desarrollo de sistemas informáticos medianos (+1000 usuarios) y alguno grande(+10.000).

Evidentemente es necesario diversificar, sobre todo para que cada sistema se desarrolle con la tecnología más apropiada, y con el equipo más entrenado para ella. Por otro lado, dudo que ni tu ni yo sepamos, con las noticias que han llegado, hasta que punto esta diversificado o no ese sistema.

En todo caso, espero que no me niegues que es un problema del desarrollo, no de la plataforma.

Pero vamos, me disculpo por lo de tonto; no suelo reaccionar así, pero de verdad, me ha parecido la tuya una respuesta tan chorra, leches...


----------



## Plusvalias-al-42% (9 Sep 2008)

luarca84 dijo:


> A ver quien tiene eggs de programarlo en LISP



Yo era un crack del Beginner's All-purpose Symbolic Instruction Code (BASIC) del ZX Spectrum


----------



## luisfernando (9 Sep 2008)

todo es un cachondeo, ya sabemos que Fannie y Freddy no tienen solucion, invertirias en una empresa la cual ya no tiene solucion?? comerias carnes de vacas locas si te dicen que esta envenenada?? la "crisis" provocada ,claro solo quiere jodernos otra vez, como siempre, y los cazurros que la desmientan son simplemente cazurros


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Sep 2008)

yo me quedo un ratito a ver si el nikkei abre y pierde los 12.200.... que esta semana puede ser de risa, habiendo subido un 5% el lunes muchos valores


----------



## nief (10 Sep 2008)

Yo tambien estoy aqui a la espera de que abra el nikkei pero aun no veo nada.

Joer hoy en usa ha sido de ordago, y el wachovia va detras del lehman broders1!! madre mia la que se puede montar..


----------



## nief (10 Sep 2008)

Ya lo estoy viendo, ahi va a por los 12200 cae en picado madre mia!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Sep 2008)

12400 abriendo capitan!! inmersion, inmersion
12250 "lancen medidas"
12192 medidas lanzadas, capitan
12200 uf, menos mal, creia que tendria que usar la tactica del loco ivan (12000)


----------



## nief (10 Sep 2008)

Ahi va en caida total ya ha pasado los 12200..

Oye azkun donde lo ves? yo tengo una grafiquita del yahoo y poco mas


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Sep 2008)

Nikkei Net Interactive - Nikkei 225 chart

-capitan, no responde del todo 12173!! 
-tranquilos, vamos a ver como abre el ibex35 para decantarnos...





(perdon por estos post, pero es que tengo por delante mi ultima noche de curro nocturno pa estos)


----------



## nief (10 Sep 2008)

Na tio se agradecen los comentarios, yo me he quedado un ratito para verlo tambien.
Sera lo primero que vea mañana cuando me levante... es que lo del lehman y wachovia despues de fanie y freddy bufff le puede poner el broche a esta semana.

Auguro que el ibex rompe por abajo su lateralidad esta semana....


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Sep 2008)

nief dijo:


> Na tio se agradecen los comentarios, yo me he quedado un ratito para verlo tambien.
> Sera lo primero que vea mañana cuando me levante... es que lo del lehman y wachovia despues de fanie y freddy bufff le puede poner el broche a esta semana.
> 
> Auguro que el ibex rompe por abajo su lateralidad esta semana....



yo creo que hasta las elecciones USA no pasa nada de nada... (se está pudriendo todo en las tripas y en breve vendra la gastroenteritis de golpe)

y despues a regimen de arroz blanco por pelotas


ve? el nikkei recupera


----------



## DrOtis (10 Sep 2008)

*Sube y baja*

Montalvoland

Martes 9 de septiembre de 2008



> No me gusta hablar de la bolsa y menos de sus movimientos a corto plazo en periodos de tanta incertidumbre como el actual. Pero la respuesta a la intervención en Freddy y Fannie me resultó muy sorprendente. Una subida espectacular como consecuencia de que dos instituciones hipotecarias gigantescas estaban prácticamente quebradas, sin capital y pasaban a estar intervenidas por el gobierno. No tenía mucho sentido. Hoy la sensatez económica (y no los impulso emocionales) ha vuelto al mercado. Por mucha liquidez que la garantía pública de compra de títulos e inyecciones de liquidez pudiera proporcionar el problema de fondo no se ha resulto en absoluto. La apuesta que está pasando factura a todo el sector financiero americano (y no solo a Fannie y Freddy) es clara y sigue siendo perdedora: que los precios de la vivienda en Estados Unidos (en su conjunto) no caerían. Taleb dice en su Cisne Negro que intentar predecir usando los datos del pasado no puede nunca tener en cuenta los eventos raro (o cisne negro). Obviamente no es lo mismo "no hay evidencia de una caída de los precios agregados en EE.UU." que "hay evidencia de que los precios agregados en EE.UU. no pueden caer".
> 
> Ojo. La banca española ha hecho la misma apuesta: los precios no bajarán. En función de este supuesto básicamente hacían un préstamo y un "home equity loan" sobre el incremento futuro del precio en la misma operación hipotecaria. La diferencia es que en el caso español si que existía evidencia empírica de caídas agregadas del precio de la vivienda. Por tanto, la distribución empírica de los precios ya debería haber considerado el suceso que en EE.UU. era un cisne negro (nunca antes había ocurrido). Hoy sabemos por los datos de TINSA que esta apuesta también es claramente perdedora en España (caída en áreas metropolitanas del precio un 7,1% y en el conjunto del 4,6%).
> 
> Lo peor de todo es ver en que hemos invertido los préstamos que se han solicitado al extranjero, y darse cuenta que el sector industrial y de servicios están tan mal como el resto (como por otra parte ya parecía), y no compensaran en nada el desempleo en la construcción: Ford y GM suprimirán 1.900 puestos de trabajo y Futura podría despedir a más de 600. ¿Es éste el cambio de modelo económico que nos prometían?


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Sep 2008)

DrOtis dijo:


> Montalvoland
> 
> Martes 9 de septiembre de 2008



pues estamos entre 3 empresitas en 2500 trabajdores.... este mes superamos de largo los 100.000 otra vez a este paso!!

y 200 de tyco


----------



## El_Presi (10 Sep 2008)

Depende los resultados y las medidas que presente Lehman, puede dar la vuelta a la tortilla (temporalmente, claro)


----------



## Pillao (10 Sep 2008)

Mortecino rebote en el after... 

LEHMAN BROS HLD
(NYSE: LEH)

After Hours: 8.35 Up 0.56 (7.19%) 8:00pm ET


----------



## Starkiller (10 Sep 2008)

Nadie lo dice, pero ya andamos por debajo de los 11150, más de punto y medio en rojo. 

Mal día, como se esperaba.


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Mal día, como se esperaba.




: 

Yo diria que hace muy buen día...


<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/4708/apocalypsenowei0.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/></a><br/><a href="http://g.imageshack.us/img152/apocalypsenowei0.jpg/1/"><img src="http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/apocalypsenowei0.jpg/1/w640.png" border="0"></a>



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Sep 2008)

Cheuvreux recorta nota a "inferior a mercado" SANTANDER



Cheuvreux ha rebajado la nota del banco de "superior a mercado" a "inferior a mercado", según agentes, y ha retirado al banco español de su lista de favoritos europeos en el sector bancario. Cheuvreux, que ahora prefiere a BBVA en España -que recibe una nota de "superior a mercado"-, prevé que España tenga crecimiento económico nulo en 2009 y registre crecimiento negativo en la segunda mitad de este año y la primera del que viene, así como un aumento de la tasa de morosidad del 0,9% del cuarto trimestre de 2007 al 5 o 5,5% a finales de 2009.


----------



## ladrilleitor (10 Sep 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> Depende los resultados y las medidas que presente Lehman, puede dar la vuelta a la tortilla (temporalmente, claro)



La estan maquillando, y la misma madre da los datos de su niña, si fueran malos ya mandaba a la suegro, y no lo anuciaba a bombo y platillo, con atelación.....toco subida...


----------



## Paisaje (10 Sep 2008)

Merece la pena echar un vistazo al gráfico a cinco días tras la euforia "fredi-fani-lehminista"...


----------



## Starkiller (10 Sep 2008)

ladrilleitor dijo:


> La estan maquillando, y la misma madre da los datos de su niña, si fueran malos ya mandaba a la suegro, y no lo anuciaba a bombo y platillo, con atelación.....toco subida...



La cosa es... tanto va el cántaro a la fuente, que se lo van a acabar metiendo por el culo.

¿Hasta que punto se creen los mercados toda esta bazofia? Cada vez les dura menos, ya estamos en días.


----------



## uno (10 Sep 2008)

¿No puede llegar el momento en que los inversores se den cuanta que los indices estan subiendo y bajando segun los intereses de los manipuladores, (manipulando mucho mas de lo habitual). Y esto les haga perder la confianza en los mercados, lo cual seguro que es muy negativo.


----------



## nief (11 Sep 2008)

uff q mal el nikkei esta noche...

mal rollito empezamos mal el dia


----------



## Starkiller (11 Sep 2008)

Pues si hoy empieza mal,puede que sea cuando se rompa el lateral hacia abajo. Esta ya prácticamente en el soporte.

Aunque no me extrañaría nada que fuera al revés, dado que el Ibex va por libre. También por lo que comentaban hace unos post, el sentimiento contrario.


----------



## DrOtis (11 Sep 2008)

11.101,80 79,00 (0,71%)

Perderemos los 11.000??


----------



## Sr. Matanzas (11 Sep 2008)

Por cierto:

11.111.50 (-0.62%)

Estamos en mínimos anuales, la semana ya está en rojo después del +3'72 del lunes


----------



## MirwaiS (11 Sep 2008)

DrOtis dijo:


> 11.101,80 79,00 (0,71%)
> 
> Perderemos los 11.000??



Claro que los perderemos..
Igual que perdimos los 12000..

Subirá un poquito.. bajará bastante.. subirá otro poquito.. bajará bastante de nuevo...
Así semana tras semana hasta encontrarnos dentro de un mes en los 10.101,80 haciéndonos la pregunta de si perderemos los 10.000


----------



## Futuroscope (11 Sep 2008)

*a Punto De Perder Los 11 Mil !!!!!*


----------



## Räikkonen (11 Sep 2008)

De donde eran esos ejjjjjpertos que decian que para finales de año estariamos rondando los 17.000? 

En enero lei a un forero decir que cuando la bolsa bajara a 10.800, pillaba las maletas y se iba se España... Espero que ya tenga el billete comprado...


----------



## kemao2 (11 Sep 2008)

Enla epoca actual de deflacion, a las acciones les pasa lo mismo que al dinero, ha habido un exceso de papelitos en el mercado y es hora de que las empresas se redimesionen de nuevo hacia niveles adecuados. Que recompren sus acciones a precio de saldo y las amorticen o que reduzcan capital. 

Hay demasido papel para tan poco dinero, y las previsiones apuntan hacia esa dirección para el futuro.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (11 Sep 2008)

11033 y bordeando la barrera de los 11000 a las 14:18, y lleva así buena parte de la mañana...


----------



## DrOtis (11 Sep 2008)

A las 14:28 : 10.995,00 

UNDER 11.000

y bajandooooo


----------



## Sargento Highway (11 Sep 2008)

[FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana]*Cae un 27% en preapertura tras malas previsiones*
14:16 *LEHMAN BROS. HLDGS.* Gráficos | Noticias | Foros
Las *acciones de Lehman Brothers pierden un 27%* en la preapertura después de que *la firma de análisis Oppenheimer haya empeorado sus previsiones* sobre la firma. Según la experta Meredith Whitney, las pérdidas anuales de Lehman aumentarán hasta los 10,24 dólares por acción frente a las 6,67 dólares estimados por el resto de los analistas.

Y espérate que estamos a jueves... 
[/FONT]


----------



## Burney (11 Sep 2008)

joder, las lehman están ahora mismo a 4,08... :

aqui huele a muerto...


----------



## ipj (11 Sep 2008)

Vuelve a recuperar los 11.000, pero por poco: 11.030 a esta hora.

Veremos como abre los USA, aunque con lo de lehman...


----------



## Paisaje (11 Sep 2008)

10.999,50


----------



## Paisaje (11 Sep 2008)

Dow Jones: 11,136.29




132.63 (1.18%)


----------



## creative (11 Sep 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> 10.999,50



el DOw baja 1,30%!!!!

Señores toca abandonar el barco como ratas


----------



## Paisaje (11 Sep 2008)

AUUUUUUAH-AUUUUUUUUUUAH


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (11 Sep 2008)

Burney dijo:


> joder, las lehman están ahora mismo a 4,08... :
> 
> aqui huele a muerto...



Antes de ayer cerre un corto a LEH, cachis!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Sep 2008)

Washintong Mutual otro 12% pabajo

Wachovia un 7%


o rebotan o....


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Sep 2008)

lb baja un 35%....

ha llegado a 3,88 dollars

hace 6 meses: 48 dollars
hace 1 año: 66 dollars
hace 2 años: 85 dollars

echen sus numeros... de 85 a 3,88 CUANTO HAY? un 94%?


----------



## luarca84 (11 Sep 2008)




----------



## Plusvalias-al-42% (11 Sep 2008)

Burney dijo:


> joder, las lehman están ahora mismo a 4,08... :
> 
> *aqui huele a muerto...*





....pues yo no he sido


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Sep 2008)

acaba con subidon!!

cae a los 11100 y rebota hasta 11450


washintong subidon al fnal

y lb un42% pabajo


----------



## creative (12 Sep 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> acaba con subidon!!
> 
> cae a los 11100 y rebota hasta 11450
> 
> ...



Tal y como va a cerrar el Wall esta noche, me da a mi que el lunes despues de la resaca de la expo, se ve un palmazo del 2%, a excepcion que se rescate a alguien mas el domingo


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Sep 2008)

esta semana que ha hecho? al final?

com va el mes?


----------



## creative (12 Sep 2008)

Esta semana ha ido parriba

Evolución histórico IBEX 35 - Yahoo! Finanzas


y de media de mes no vamos a hablar


----------



## yo_soy_yo (12 Sep 2008)

creative dijo:


> Tal y como va a cerrar el Wall esta noche, me da a mi que el lunes despues de la resaca de la expo, se ve un palmazo del 2%, a excepcion que se rescate a alguien mas el domingo



Igual no es el domingo....pero están en camino http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...van-occidente-china-rescata-lehman-bross.html

Saludetes


----------



## ronald29780 (12 Sep 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> acaba con subidon!!
> 
> cae a los 11100 y rebota hasta 11450
> 
> ...



Yo veo un S&P en rosa

-0,18%

PD:

Y en la cola del vagon los sospechosos habituales:

ML
FNM
LB
FNHLM (¿Es Vd., Freddy?)
AIG


----------



## CHARLIE (12 Sep 2008)

creative dijo:


> Esta semana ha ido parriba
> 
> Evolución histórico IBEX 35 - Yahoo! Finanzas
> 
> ...




¡Esto se anima!

Las manos ocultas de siempre, deben de haber encontrado algo de oro por vender en la despensa, y lo han metido en la "clara y transparente" bolsa, para reanimar al cadáver moribundo y maquillarlo de cara al fin de semana.

Parece mentira hasta que punto nos toman por tontos en esta otra Estafa Piramidal que es la bolsa.

Total, cuando se acabe de hundir el tenderete (que será muy pronto) nuestro glorioso IBEX (alias el de "los únicos 4 que tiran de la burra") va a descender irremisiblemente a las pronfundidades del infierno (como es su lugar natural cuando empezará a reflejar la economía REAL de este país).

Saludos.


----------



## Burney (15 Sep 2008)

He puesto un nuevo comentario en el post de seguimiento del IBEX. Se aceptan opiniones al respecto.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...t-de-seguimiento-del-ibex-12.html#post1054430


----------



## cibex (15 Sep 2008)

*Bank of America compra Merrill Lynch por 44.000 millones de dólares*

*Bank of America compra Merrill Lynch por 44.000 millones de dólares*

Con la adquisición, la entidad se consolida como 1ª de EEUU 
Bank of America se había planteado comprar Lehman 
La operación se canceló porque el gobierno no iba a apoyarlo 
Actualizado lunes 15/09/2008 05:08

NUEVA YORK.- Bank of America comprará el banco de inversión Merrill Lynch por cerca de 44.000 millones de dólares (algo más de 30.500 millones de euros), según acordaron al término de dos días de negociaciones, informa el diario 'The Wall Street Journal' en su edición digital.

La iniciativa tiene como objeto hacer frente a las consecuencias que puede acarrear la previsible quiebra del banco de inversión Lehman Brothers, después de que fracasaran las negociaciones para una compra de esta entidad.

Con esta adquisición, Bank of America, el primer grupo bancario del país, consolida aún más su posición de gigante, reforzada ya por una serie de compras anteriores que incluyen el banco hipotecario Countrywide Financial.

La adquisición de Merrill Lynch, acordada en la madrugada del lunes por los consejos de administración de ambas entidades, le permite controlar la mayor fuerza de intermediarios bursátiles del país y crea una entidad que tendrá tentáculos en todos los aspectos del sistema financiero de EEUU, dice el 'Journal'.

*El precio de venta representa una valoración de 29 dólares por acción* y alcanza tan sólo dos tercios del valor que Merrill tenía hace un año.

Las acciones de Merrill se cotizaban el viernes pasado al cierre de la Bolsa de Nueva York a 17,05 dólares.

Compra fallida de Lehman
Inicialmente, Bank of America se había planteado comprar Lehman, posiblemente en colaboración con otras instituciones financieras, pero finalmente se echó atrás ante la resistencia del Gobierno de EEUU a aportar financiación.

Los inversores temen que Merrill sea el siguiente banco en caer tras los problemas de Lehman, que podría declararse en quiebra hoy mismo después de que el grupo británico Barclays renunciara a adquirirlo.

Las autoridades económicas estadounidenses y representantes de las principales instituciones financieras de EEUU desarrollaban hoy una tercera jornada de conversaciones sobre el futuro de Lehman, el cuarto banco de inversión en el país y que se encuentra abrumado por sus pérdidas en el sector inmobiliario.

Wall Street se encuentra preocupado por que una quiebra de Lehman, que tiene negocios con los principales bancos, pueda arrastrar a todo el sistema financiero.

La Reserva Federal anunció hoy una ampliación de sus mecanismos de crédito y una flexibilización de las garantías que está dispuesta a aceptar como aval para esos créditos en un intento de lanzar una señal de tranquilidad a los inversores.


Interstitial - Noticia


----------



## allseeyingeye (15 Sep 2008)

No jodas, se acabo el apocalipsis??? 
buah....

AL final he acertado con un post de hace 30 segundos, en que se ponian de acuerdo y no pasaba nada

Dos handshakes de hermandad y todo arreglado.

Si ya lo dicen Fulford, que al final todo son apretones de manos y factores humanos


----------



## Starkiller (15 Sep 2008)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> No jodas, se acabo el apocalipsis???
> buah....



Cuidadín, que BoA ha comprado Merryl, pero Lehman se cae. 

Estas dormido.

Aunque no me extrañaría que la bolsa se alegre por la fusión, en lugar de escoñarse por la quiebra de LB. Cosas veredes, Sancho...


----------



## Morototeo (15 Sep 2008)

CREO QUE HA LLEGADO EL VERDADERO...

*LUNES ROSA DE LA BOLSA MUNDIAL*


:o:o


----------



## allseeyingeye (15 Sep 2008)

yo de esto ni papas, estoy a lo que me conteis xD


----------



## Starkiller (15 Sep 2008)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> yo de esto ni papas, estoy a lo que me conteis xD



Pues eso, que se han fusionado dos, pero ninguno de ellos es el que quiebra (lehman). Lehman esta en Chapter 11. Quiebra. Caput, RIP, DEP, Criando malvas.

La fusión de BoA y Merryl es para salvar a este último de lo mismo. Aunque como se descuiden, arrastra al primero.


----------



## Tuerto (15 Sep 2008)

Los futuros europeos anticipan una apertura con pérdidas del 3% . :

Como se suele decir por aquí: Agarraos las kalandrakas...

Saludos.


----------



## Jose (15 Sep 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> Los futuros europeos anticipan una apertura con pérdidas del 3% . :
> 
> Como se suele decir por aquí: Agarraos las kalandrakas...
> 
> Saludos.





El IBEX va a abrir con un hueco de 400 puntos esto es un 3.5%

saludos;


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (15 Sep 2008)

Voy a entrar a mi plataforma de trading para ver como esta el patio...

El FTSE parece que cae un 2.7% ahora mismo en futuros. 

Por cierto, el petroleo ya ha caido de 100$, ahora mismo lo tengo a 99.15$.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (15 Sep 2008)

Se habla de un recorte de tipos en USA...


----------



## Tuerto (15 Sep 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Se habla de un recorte de tipos en USA...



El euro p'arriba? :


----------



## creative (15 Sep 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Se habla de un recorte de tipos en USA...



Recortes de tipos para que?? para aguantar la agonia 1 y 2 semanas mas?




Creative was here


Pd hoy va a tocar sacar mucho dinero del banco


----------



## Rojillo_ (15 Sep 2008)

FED 


Anuncia nuevas medidas de liquidez y financiación en su ventanilla de pufos.


----------



## Pillao (15 Sep 2008)

Abre con un desplome del 3,7%


----------



## DrOtis (15 Sep 2008)

10,994.40 417.60 (3.66%)


----------



## Jose (15 Sep 2008)

DrOtis dijo:


> 10,994.40 417.60 (3.66%)




LEHMAN en el DAX -80%.


----------



## creative (15 Sep 2008)

importante nueva rotura de la barrera de los 11.000.


----------



## Morototeo (15 Sep 2008)

*madre MIA... 
que lunes vamos a ver en directo...:o

Espero HAMIJOS, que no tengais mucho dinero en bolsa, fondos, plazo fijo o bancos..:o:o*


----------



## Pillao (15 Sep 2008)

creative dijo:


> importante nueva rotura de la barrera de los 11.000.




El problema está en la pérdida de los 10.900... Ahí se concentran en cascada los stop loss.


----------



## Jose (15 Sep 2008)

morototeo dijo:


> *madre MIA...
> que lunes vamos a ver en directo...:o
> 
> Espero HAMIJOS, que no tengais mucho dinero en bolsa, fondos, plazo fijo o bancos..:o:o*




UBS y Credit agricole cayendo un 8%.

y el resto de bancos europeos cayendo un 5%


----------



## Garrafone (15 Sep 2008)

Jose dijo:


> UBS y Credit agricole cayendo un 8%.
> 
> y el resto de bancos europeos cayendo un 5%



Bank of America un 11.55% de caída

HBOS mas de un 10%

Barclays mas del 6%


----------



## rosonero (15 Sep 2008)

Una preguntilla de ignorante bursátil: ¿Cómo es que cae la bolsa antes de que abra? Sigo los valores en Cotizalia y por ahora ni se han movido, como si no se hubiera abierto.


----------



## Skizored (15 Sep 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Una preguntilla de ignorante bursátil: ¿Cómo es que cae la bolsa antes de que abra? Sigo los valores en Cotizalia y por ahora ni se han movido, como si no se hubiera abierto.



Supongo que es porque los inversores toman posiciones antes de que abra y estas se ven.


----------



## Sargento Highway (15 Sep 2008)

IBEX 11.054,20 -3,14%




(09:20)

¡Que empiece la fiesta!


----------



## pobracara (15 Sep 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Una preguntilla de ignorante bursátil: ¿Cómo es que cae la bolsa antes de que abra? Sigo los valores en Cotizalia y por ahora ni se han movido, como si no se hubiera abierto.



No tienes tiempo real con Cotizalia.


----------



## fenixesp (15 Sep 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Una preguntilla de ignorante bursátil: ¿Cómo es que cae la bolsa antes de que abra? Sigo los valores en Cotizalia y por ahora ni se han movido, como si no se hubiera abierto.



Porque casi todas las páginas gratuitas con información bursátil dan dicha información con 15 minutos de retraso


----------



## porreta (15 Sep 2008)

*¿Se nos hunde el ibex?*

MADRID, 15 (EUROPA PRESS TELEVISION)
El parqué madrileño comenzó la sesión de hoy con una caída del 3%, que situaba al Ibex 35 en el nivel de los 11.000 puntos, arrastrado por el descenso de todos los valores del selectivo, en especial, la banca, después de que Lehman Brothers Holdings anunciase que se plantea pedir ayuda ante su delicada situación financiera. 

En concreto, el Ibex se situaba en el nivel de los 11.072,60 puntos (9.15 horas), mientras el Indice General de la Bolsa de Madrid retrocedía un 3,02%, hasta las 1.190,28 unidades. En Europa, los principales indicadores también mostraban un comportamiento negativo. Así, París caía un 3,23%, mientras Francfort se dejaba un 2,72%. 

El mayor descenso del día era para OHL (-5,93%), seguido de Grifols (-5,76%), Sacyr Vallehermoso (-5,46%) y Técnicas Reunidas (-5,05%). 

A continuación, se situaba la banca, con Banco Popular al frente de los descensos (-4,41%), seguido de Santander (-4,32%), BBVA (-4,04%), Banesto (-3,85%), Bankinter (-3,45%) y Banco Sabadell (-2,77%). Telefónica, por su parte, se dejaba 2,98%. 

En el mercado de divisas, el euro gana ligeramente posiciones frente al dólar y al inicio de la sesión bursátil de hoy el cambio entre las dos monedas quedaba fijado en 1,4328 unidades


----------



## CHARLIE (15 Sep 2008)

porreta dijo:


> MADRID, 15 (EUROPA PRESS TELEVISION)
> El parqué madrileño comenzó la sesión de hoy con una caída del 3%, que situaba al Ibex 35 en el nivel de los 11.000 puntos, arrastrado por el descenso de todos los valores del selectivo, en especial, la banca, después de que Lehman Brothers Holdings anunciase que se plantea pedir ayuda ante su delicada situación financiera.
> 
> En concreto, el Ibex se situaba en el nivel de los 11.072,60 puntos (9.15 horas), mientras el Indice General de la Bolsa de Madrid retrocedía un 3,02%, hasta las 1.190,28 unidades. En Europa, los principales indicadores también mostraban un comportamiento negativo. Así, París caía un 3,23%, mientras Francfort se dejaba un 2,72%.
> ...



Cuando esta otra estafa Piramidal que es el IBEX refleje la verdadera realidad del país, y deje de ser sostenida por cuatro delincuentes de cuello blanco, la caída será verdaderamente a plomo (riete tú de ese 3% de hoy) y contiunuada.

Saludos.


----------



## Starkiller (15 Sep 2008)

No creo que hoy toque hundimiento. Las bolsas Europeas no serán las primeras en caer. 

El peor de los escenarios es caida de WS esta tarde, de Asia esta noche y de las bolsas Europeas mañana.

No obstante, no croe que sea de esta de la que nos vayamos a los 9800. Tendrá que pasar algo más, y aun tardará un poco.


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2008)

*tonuel* estuvo aquí... 






Saludos


----------



## Concrete (15 Sep 2008)

Concrete estuvo aquí.


----------



## shoah (15 Sep 2008)

¿Soy el único que cree que no va a haber bajadas tremendas sino que estas, de producirse, estarán en torno al 3-4% como mucho?


----------



## Scaramouche_II (15 Sep 2008)

scaramouche was here


----------



## Nazgulillo (15 Sep 2008)

Nazgulillo estuvo aquí.

<a href="http://giftube.com/"><img src="http://91.121.71.200/gifs/4051.gif" alt=""></a><br/><a style="padding:3px;background: transparent;color:#00ADEF;font-family:tahoma;font-size:10px;font-weight:bold;text-decoration:none;" href="http://giftube.com/" target="_blank">Gifs at Giftube.com </a>


----------



## TocahuevoS (15 Sep 2008)

Calagamberro

DIGOOOO

TocahuevoS was here.

En la foto, un inversor a las 9.20 am


----------



## comparto-piso (15 Sep 2008)

shoah dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que cree que no va a haber bajadas tremendas sino que estas, de producirse, estarán en torno al 3-4% como mucho?



hombre no va a haber caidas de un 12% eso esta claro.

un 4% en un dia ya es la ostia.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (15 Sep 2008)

10:40 horas Bajando un *3,46%*


----------



## kaxkamel (15 Sep 2008)

*re*

lo de hoy (incluso lo de mañana o pasado es manipulable). 
esto se va a ver en una o dos semanas (incluso mes)


----------



## shoah (15 Sep 2008)

Sé que un 4% es bastante, pero también subió el lune spasado un 6% si malno recuerdo, y luego un día bajó un 3% (solo recalco los mayores movimientos) y sin embargo parece que un 4% el 15 S es casi el fin del mundo.

Y conste que directamente me da igual ya que no tengo acciones y demás... indirectamente pues como a todos supongo...


----------



## Starkiller (15 Sep 2008)

Si baja un 4% solo corregirá la euforia del rescate de Freddy & Fanny.

Un 4% es quedarse igual que antes, en torno a los 11.100. Y no creo que vaya a pasar algo más que eso. Opino igual que tu, Shoah.


----------



## Nazgulillo (15 Sep 2008)

¿Bajará en Wall Street? ¿Habrá segunda hostia en la última hora de las bolsas europeas cuando abran allí?


----------



## shoah (15 Sep 2008)

Es que a eso me refiero. SI baja un 6% o sube un 6% es algo a tener en cuenta y a estudiar si os parece.

Pero si baja un 12 o un 15%, entonces es hora de preocuparse...

Lo que pasa es que mientras veo posible lo primero, no veo que lo segundo vaya a pasar ni hoy ni a corto plazo, salvo que algo haga saltar las alarmas a nivel mundial, y no hablo de la quiebra de tal o cual, sino una cosa mucho mayor, una Guerra USA URSS o similar, algo que, obviamente, no creo que suceda.

Edito: ¿A qué hora abre Wall Street?


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (15 Sep 2008)

AXA suspendida en Francia


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (15 Sep 2008)

El petroleo se hunde, lleva caida de mas de 4$ hoy, ahora mismo va por 96$


----------



## shoah (15 Sep 2008)

Mientras caiga tb el ratio euro-dolar nos va a dar un poco igual, no?


----------



## Rocket (15 Sep 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> El petroleo se hunde, lleva caida de mas de 4$ hoy, ahora mismo va por 96$



Cierto, pero lo que hara al petroleo encarecerse sera la nueva devaluacion del dolar, si de nuevo la FED baja tipos...

Por cierto, en cuanto al petroleo, lo que realmente decide su precio no es la demanda; es a cuanto se cambia el todopoderoso dolar. Ni huracan, ni demanda, ni invierno en el hemisferio norte, ni refinerias paradas ni hostias!

Actualizo: el BRENT pierde los 93 dolares por barril!


----------



## javso (15 Sep 2008)

Bueno, a ver, un poco de calma, de momento no pasa nada extraordinario con las bolsas, nada que no hayamos visto en los últimos meses. El jueves pasado por ejemplo, a las 4 de la tarde, el Ibex estaba más bajo que ahora. 

En un contexto como el actual, cualquier movimiento al alza o a la baja que no supere el 5% no lo veo muy relevante, miraos la gráfica de los últimos 2 meses, dando bandazos entre los 11 y los 12.000 puntos.

Eso sí, con estos movimientos te puedes forrar con el intradía, o también perder una pasta.


----------



## shoah (15 Sep 2008)

javso dijo:


> Bueno, a ver, un poco de calma, de momento no pasa nada extraordinario con las bolsas, nada que no hayamos visto en los últimos meses. El jueves pasado por ejemplo, a las 4 de la tarde, el Ibex estaba más bajo que ahora.
> 
> En un contexto como el actual, cualquier movimiento al alza o a la baja que no supere el 5% no lo veo muy relevante, miraos la gráfica de los últimos 2 meses, dando bandazos entre los 11 y los 12.000 puntos.
> 
> Eso sí, con estos movimientos te puedes forrar con el intradía, o también perder una pasta.




Justo eso es lo que veo yo. Que habrá quien gane y quien pierda, pero no estamos antes bajadas en plan montaña rusa...


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (15 Sep 2008)

HBOS, uno de los 5 bancos mas grandes de UK, y el mayor prestamista hipotecario, se hunde un 20%.


----------



## MirwaiS (15 Sep 2008)

Soy el único que piensa que en dos meses estaremos tocando los 9000 en el Ibex ?


----------



## Carlinhos (15 Sep 2008)

Hoy perdemos el soporte de los 11.000 puntos... va a ser en un momento... atentos... porque hoy o cambian mucho las cosas o seguro que no los recupera...

*Actualización: *Acaba de perder el soporte de los 11.000 que había mantenido estos últimos días. Ahora: 10.999,00 (12:13 h) -3,62% -413,00 

Todos los valores en rojo.


----------



## Pillao (15 Sep 2008)

Carlinhos dijo:


> Hoy perdemos el soporte de los 11.000 puntos... va a ser en un momento... atentos... porque hoy o cambian mucho las cosas o seguro que no los recupera...



El soporte técnico está entorno a los 10900...


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (15 Sep 2008)

No os asustéis, mañana rebote del gato muerto


----------



## kemao2 (15 Sep 2008)

El Pobrecito Hablador dijo:


> No os asustéis, mañana rebote del gato muerto





Lo suscribo, la bajada de tipos es inminente.


----------



## ibn_sina (15 Sep 2008)

kemao2 dijo:


> Lo suscribo, la bajada de tipos es inminente.



No es problema de tipos. Es desconfianza, liquidez les están dando toda, pero se sabe que hay más cadáveres y tras quebrar Lehmann ni el tamaño es garantía de seguridad.


----------



## Ajoporro (15 Sep 2008)

¿ Cuánta munición queda, aparte de la bajada de tipos y las oraciones ?


----------



## aterriza como puedas (15 Sep 2008)

Si hay algo que me asustaría de verdad es, precisamente, una bajada de tipos. Qué pesada se ha vuelto la gente con la bajada, como si eso fuera a solucionar algo. Creen que darle a la máquina de hacer bisheteh es la solución cuando, en realidad, ese fue el comienzo del agravamiento del problema.

Ni aunque los tipos bajaran al 0'5% solucionaríamos el problema. Limitarse a mirar la cuota de la hipnoteca es ser corto de miras.


----------



## kemao2 (15 Sep 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Si hay algo que me asustaría de verdad es, precisamente, una bajada de tipos. Qué pesada se ha vuelto la gente con la bajada, como si eso fuera a solucionar algo. Creen que darle a la máquina de hacer bisheteh es la solución cuando, en realidad, ese fue el comienzo del agravamiento del problema.
> 
> Ni aunque los tipos bajaran al 0'5% solucionaríamos el problema. Limitarse a mirar la cuota de la hipnoteca es ser corto de miras.





YO no digo que se solucionen las cosas, digo que se bajaran tipos, la crisis es muy similar a la crisis japonesa, con burbuja inmobiliaria con crisis bancaria (en japon cayeron tambien muchos bancos), ellos llevan deflactando años y años hasta encontrar su sitio y eso con tipos 0,5.


Bajaremos tipos pero la crisis continurará, creo que pasarán ambas cosas, que quede claro.

Creo que la crisis que sufrimos es una crisis a la japonesa.


----------



## Pillao (15 Sep 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Si hay algo que me asustaría de verdad es, precisamente, una bajada de tipos. Qué pesada se ha vuelto la gente con la bajada, como si eso fuera a solucionar algo. Creen que darle a la máquina de hacer bisheteh es la solución cuando, en realidad, ese fue el comienzo del agravamiento del problema.
> 
> Ni aunque los tipos bajaran al 0'5% solucionaríamos el problema. Limitarse a mirar la cuota de la hipnoteca es ser corto de miras.



En efecto... Recordad Japón


----------



## adso de melk (15 Sep 2008)

yo si fuese el máximo accionista de un banco no permitiría bajada de tipos. Un wuebo iba a dejar mi dinero en el interbancario al 2 o 3% para que me lo robasen gratis.

Tipos para arriba.


----------



## shoah (15 Sep 2008)

Yo también creo que mañana habrá un rebote, lo qeu no quita que no se recupere todo lo que pierda hoy.

PD: que es lo del soporte técnico?


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2008)

shoah dijo:


> Yo también creo que mañana habrá un rebote, lo qeu no quita que no se recupere todo lo que pierda hoy.
> 
> PD: que es lo del soporte técnico?



Te lo voy a explicar con pocas palabras...


*UNA CHORRADA COMO UN PIANO...* 




Saludos


----------



## kemao2 (15 Sep 2008)

MirwaiS dijo:


> Soy el único que piensa que en dos meses estaremos tocando los 9000 en el Ibex ?





Creo que el objetivo de caida del Ibex está entre los 8000 y los 9000, en cuanto se acerque a esos niveles por técnico la bolsa debería estabilizarse, pero todavía falta mucha caída y hasta que no caiga de los 10.000 que se perderán seguro no es momento de entrada.

Por d pronto el Ibex ya cae el 4%


----------



## shoah (15 Sep 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Te lo voy a explicar con pocas palabras...
> 
> 
> *UNA CHORRADA COMO UN PIANO...*
> ...




je je je, con algunas palabras mas no me hubiera importado


----------



## Scaramouche_II (15 Sep 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> El soporte técnico está entorno a los 10900...



*ahora están en 10.953, -4,02%

CUANDO LOS BROKERS EMPIECEN A COLGARSE DE LA CORBATA, LOS AMOS DE FERROVIAL Y SACYR A SALTAR POR LA VENTANA, ETC. ETC. AVISADME POR FAVOR QUE QUIERO VERLO.*


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (15 Sep 2008)

kemao2 dijo:


> YO no digo que se solucionen las cosas, digo que se bajaran tipos, la crisis es muy similar a la crisis japonesa, con burbuja inmobiliaria con crisis bancaria (en japon cayeron tambien muchos bancos), ellos llevan deflactando años y años hasta encontrar su sitio y eso con tipos 0,5.
> 
> 
> Bajaremos tipos pero la crisis continurará, creo que pasarán ambas cosas, que quede claro.
> ...



El problema dentro de unos meses ya no seran los tipos, sera el dinero porque con un paro galopante no habra dinero para nada.La tormenta perfecta.


----------



## vladdem (15 Sep 2008)

Soporte y resistencia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Scaramouche_II (15 Sep 2008)

-4.42%

10.908

más, más, más. queremos sangre, queremos venganza.


----------



## Räikkonen (15 Sep 2008)

> El soporte técnico está entorno a los 10900...



Eso es lo que me da mas miedo. Si alcanzamos los 10900, saltaran los stop loss y bajara a plomo. Y si eso sucede, creo que hoy llegamos al -7% de Enero. Maxime si WS abre a la baja. La hostia puede ser de campeonato.


----------



## Freeman (15 Sep 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Eso es lo que me da mas miedo. Si alcanzamos los 10900, saltaran los stop loss y bajara a plomo. Y si eso sucede, creo que hoy llegamos al -7% de Enero. Maxime si WS abre a la baja. La hostia puede ser de campeonato.



Buena puntualizacion: los stop loss estan en alerta roja... como salten, entonces si que va a haber salto al vacio.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Sep 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Eso es lo que me da mas miedo. Si alcanzamos los 10900, saltaran los stop loss y bajara a plomo. Y si eso sucede, creo que hoy llegamos al -7% de Enero. Maxime si WS abre a la baja. La hostia puede ser de campeonato.



Hombre, esto es una certeza no?


----------



## feliponII (15 Sep 2008)

shoah dijo:


> PD: que es lo del soporte técnico?



se supone que es un nivel donde mucha gente entra y sale de la bolsa y 
por psicologia de masas se establece como nivel donde rebotar


----------



## Ajoporro (15 Sep 2008)

Cómo mestoi divirtiendo, diommio. Ver a los churubitos encorbataos pajizos de terror me emociona. En fín, voy a ver si alcanzo el Tao de una pugnetera vez, sigo meditando.


----------



## Räikkonen (15 Sep 2008)

> Hombre, esto es una certeza no?



Despues de lo de Freedy Mac y Fanny Mae, ya me espero cualquier cosa


----------



## vladdem (15 Sep 2008)

Valor índice :	10.883,10
Hora de cotización:	13:02

Roto!


----------



## Misterio (15 Sep 2008)

Esto cae hoy un 8% a no ser un truco de magia americano.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Sep 2008)

Vamos que nos vamos!! Espero señores que coman ligerito porque esta tarde va a haber empachos por doquier. Ha perdido los 10.900 demasiado pronto.


----------



## shoah (15 Sep 2008)

Gracias a los que habeis explicado lo del Soporte técnico 

A ver donde para esto...


----------



## MirwaiS (15 Sep 2008)

kemao2 dijo:


> Creo que el objetivo de caida del Ibex está entre los 8000 y los 9000, en cuanto se acerque a esos niveles por técnico la bolsa debería estabilizarse, pero todavía falta mucha caída y hasta que no caiga de los 10.000 que se perderán seguro no es momento de entrada.
> 
> Por d pronto el Ibex ya cae el 4%




Cuando hablas de estabilizarse.. quieres decir quedarse en esos niveles sin subir ni bajar.. o a llegar de nuevo a los 12000.. porque yo creo que esos no los volvermos a ver en bastante tiempo.

Cuáles serían las consecuencias de la bolsa española en 9000..8000 puntos..?


----------



## Skizored (15 Sep 2008)

shoah dijo:


> Gracias a los que habeis explicado lo del Soporte técnico
> 
> A ver donde para esto...



Parará cuando cierren la bolsa, no creo que permitan una caida a plomo.


----------



## Räikkonen (15 Sep 2008)

Pues esto ya va camino de ser gordo. Dependiendo de como de mal abra WS, bajara mas o menos. Atentos a sus pantallas. ¿Cual es el proximo soporte?


----------



## la_bruja_averia (15 Sep 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Eso es lo que me da mas miedo. Si alcanzamos los 10900, saltaran los stop loss y bajara a plomo. Y si eso sucede, creo que hoy llegamos al -7% de Enero. Maxime si WS abre a la baja. La hostia puede ser de campeonato.



Soporte perdido...
10.865,80 (13:03)


----------



## Nazgulillo (15 Sep 2008)

"Inversores, desayunad bien... porque esta noche ¡CENAREMOS EN EL INFIERNO!"


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (15 Sep 2008)

A este paso el gato no rebota, se queda incrustado en el suelo y es atropellado por un camión.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Sep 2008)

Hay un soporte fibo enorme en 10.700, ahí rebotará con muchísima fuerza...

Saludos...


----------



## Räikkonen (15 Sep 2008)

Por cierto, ¿alguien ha visto a Miss Marple? Se le echa de menos...me gustaria saber su opinion...el trabajaba en Lehman...


----------



## shoah (15 Sep 2008)

Skizored dijo:


> Parará cuando cierren la bolsa, no creo que permitan una caida a plomo.



Ya, lo que me intriga es como reaccionará cuando habra NY a medio día... en teoría podría bajar un 1 ó 2 % más, pero es que si sube un 3% tampoco me extraña... esto cobra tintes surrealísticos...


----------



## Nelson (15 Sep 2008)

-4.95%

:d


----------



## shoah (15 Sep 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿alguien ha visto a Miss Marple? Se le echa de menos...me gustaria saber su opinion...el trabajaba en Lehman...



¿Trabajaba hace mucho o hace poco?


----------



## kemao2 (15 Sep 2008)

MirwaiS dijo:


> Cuando hablas de estabilizarse.. quieres decir quedarse en esos niveles sin subir ni bajar.. o a llegar de nuevo a los 12000.. porque yo creo que esos no los volvermos a ver en bastante tiempo.
> 
> Cuáles serían las consecuencias de la bolsa española en 9000..8000 puntos..?





Significa que se debería detener la caida por tecnico en esos niveles, que vuelv a subir lo haría si se descuentan mejores expectativas de crecimiento (que no las habrá ni en 6 meses) y por bajada de tipos de forma que sale dinero de la renta fija a la renta variable pues es mas rentable los dividendis que la renta fija. Hoy en inversis tienes deposito al 8% tae, y por tanto es mas rentable la renta fija, cuando eso ya no pase la bolsa podrá subir.....si lo hace.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (15 Sep 2008)

No sus preocupís. A eso de las 14:30h la FED se descolgará con una bajada de tipos de 50 puntos básicos y hasta puede que el BoE y el BCE toquen sus tipos de manera concertada, con lo que la sesión acabará con una ganancia de un 3% o más.

Anda que no saben esos titiriteros cómo mover los hilos...


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (15 Sep 2008)

> ¿Trabajaba hace mucho o hace poco?



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ciero-para-evitar-colapso-29.html#post1049809



> MISS MARPLE:
> Está clarisímo que mañana será el último día de Lehman Brothers como entidad independiente. Este finde se encontrará un comprador (o consorcio de compradores), con apoyo de la Fed indirecto (garantía para cubrir deterioro de activos más allá de un cierto nivel, cubriendo las espaldas de los compradores).
> 
> Me da pena, claro. No en vano trabajé en Lehman 5 años. Pero no vean lo feliz que me siento ahora de que me largaran de allí hace dos meses (con indemnización que no puedo detallar porque firmé una clausula de confidencialidad).


----------



## radurdin (15 Sep 2008)

¿a que hora abre wall street?


----------



## CHARLIE (15 Sep 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> No sus preocupís. A eso de las 14:30h la FED se descolgará con una bajada de tipos de 50 puntos básicos y hasta puede que el BoE y el BCE toquen sus tipos de manera concertada, con lo que la sesión acabará con una ganancia de un 3% o más.
> 
> Anda que no saben esos titiriteros cómo mover los hilos...



Y tanto que saben estos delincuentes de cuello blanco mover los hilos....................... Lo que me extraña es que el populacho les siga el juego, después de ver durante casi 10 meses la enorme tomadura de pelo que es todo este tinglado.

¿Aprenderá la gente a "huir en masa" de todas estas estafas?


----------



## shoah (15 Sep 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Y tanto que saben estos delincuentes de cuello blanco mover los hilos....................... Lo que me extraña es que el populacho les siga el juego, después de ver durante casi 10 meses la enorme tomadura de pelo que es todo este tinglado.
> 
> ¿Aprenderá la gente a "huir en masa" de todas estas estafas?




Errr... NO


----------



## poderoso (15 Sep 2008)

Ya Fui A Sacar Pasta Del Banco.esto Va Mal Chicos


----------



## pobracara (15 Sep 2008)

radurdin dijo:


> ¿a que hora abre wall street?



15:30 si Paulson no lo impide.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (15 Sep 2008)

shoah dijo:


> ¿Trabajaba hace mucho o hace poco?



hasta ayer


----------



## porreta (15 Sep 2008)

*El IBEX pierde los 11.000 ¡¡¡¡ohhhhhhhhh!!!!*

La Bolsa cae a mínimos anuales tras perder el 5% y los 10.900 puntos
Madrid, 15 sep (EFE).- La Bolsa española perdía a mediodía el 5,02 por ciento y su principal indicador, el Ibex-35, caía por debajo de los 10.900 puntos, lo que la situaba en los niveles más bajos del año. 

A las 13.15, el Ibex perdía 572 puntos, el 5,02 por ciento, y se situaba en 10.839 unidades, aunque en algún momento de la sesión llegaba a bajar hasta 10.819 puntos, mínimo anual intradía. 

El Índice General de la bolsa de Madrid, con todos los sectores en rojo, perdía el 4,30 por ciento. 

El mercado español agudizaba así las caídas que experimentaba desde la apertura de la sesión, y se convertía en el parqué que más acusaba la quiebra del banco de inversión estadounidense Lehman Brothers. 

En las principales plazas europeas, los descensos eran del 4,79 por ciento en París, del 4,42 por ciento en Milán, del 4,41 por ciento en Londres, y del 3,75 por ciento en Fráncfort. 

En todos los casos, los índices europeos eran arrastrados por las caídas de las entidades financieras, que en algunos casos, como el Halifax Bank of Scotland, superaban el 25 por ciento. 

En España, el mayor descenso del Ibex era para BBVA, del 6,88 por ciento. 

El Santander se dejaba el 5,89 por ciento, y para el resto de entidades financieras, las caídas eran del 5 por ciento para el Popular, del 4,73 por ciento para Banesto, del 4,43 por ciento para el Sabadell, y del 3,59 por ciento para Bankinter. 

Los pesos pesados del selectivo también tiraban del índice hacia abajo, ya que Repsol perdía el 6,6,36 por ciento, Iberdrola, el 5,56 por ciento, Telefónica, el 3,61 por ciento, y Endesa, el 3,59 por ciento. 

En el mercado continuo destacaba el cambio de tercio de Colonial, que a media mañana encabezaba las subidas con un repunte de más del 6 por ciento tras anunciar la refinanciación de su deuda y que a esta hora lideraba las caídas del continuo con un descenso del 16,13 por ciento. 

Hasta las 13.15 el mercado había movido casi 200 millones de títulos por un valor de cerca de 2.000 millones de euros. EFE


----------



## BURBUHASS (15 Sep 2008)

Catacrock!! Vaya viaje!! :


----------



## Ajoporro (15 Sep 2008)

*La bolsa entra en Crash - 5%*

Ale, tomen momento histórico. Mañana guarden el periódico pa la posteridad.


----------



## Ajoporro (15 Sep 2008)

Apuesto a que Benny baja 100 puntos básicos ... esto es la guerraaaaaa...


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (15 Sep 2008)

Vayan al banco esta semana a hacer algún reintegrillo, por favor.


----------



## kane (15 Sep 2008)

[MODO HIJOPUTA ON]

Yo estoy tranquilo, para el 2010 ya se habrá solucionado todo ...

[MODO HIJOPUTA OFF]


----------



## dillei (15 Sep 2008)

de eso nada, la recuperación será en el segundo semestre de 2009, que lo ha dicho ZP


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2008)

De momento... 





Saludos


----------



## imyourend (15 Sep 2008)

poderoso dijo:


> Ya Fui A Sacar Pasta Del Banco.esto Va Mal Chicos



yo tambien


----------



## Marai (15 Sep 2008)

*La madre de todos los lunes *(negros)


----------



## Rocket (15 Sep 2008)

Tampoco hay que ser catastrofista... durante mucho tiempo ha estado en el filo de la navaja, y con este arreon lo unico que podia pasar era que se perdiera el soporte de los 10.900

En cuanto se calmen un poco las cosas, de aqui a unos dias, seguramente vuelva sobre los 11.200; ademas, no interesa que se quede siempre rondando los 11.200, puesto que nadie ganaria dinero.

En estas ultimas horas, cuantos millones habran cambiado de manos? Y cuantos cambiaran? Es decir, gente que comprara en los 10.800 para vender en los 11.000? Que baje o suba un dia de golpe no es necesariamente malo, lo malo es cuando se estanca.


----------



## Saint Germain (15 Sep 2008)

Que lo disfruten.
Asistimos a la debacle de los especulatas.


----------



## porreta (15 Sep 2008)

Me permito recuperar un post de una gran posteadora, infiltrada. Escribió esto en marzo de este año. Por favor, léanlo y tiemblen porque se está cumpliendo paso a paso:

El Ibex pierde los 13.000 por la nueva debacle de los bancos - Cotizalia.com

1. infiltrad@03/03/2008, 18:35 h.
En otro foro (cuando aún no estaba en este que nos asiste) dije hace un tiempo, cuando el IBEX estaba en 15.700 que la bolsa iba a comenzar a caer poco a poco pero con consistencia.
Esto ya estaba preparado, señores, que aún piensan que los movimientos en bolsa no son controlados y que en bolsa no les pueden engañar.
Si yo les contara cómo se hacen algunas contabilidades de algunas empresas importantísimas se echarían a temblar de inmediato.
Tengan en cuenta que a finales de este año el IBEX estará por debajo de los 10.000 puntos.
Palabra de infiltrada.
En los próximos meses verán cómo sube hasta el cielo los índices de morosidad. Verán cómo las empresas comienzan a presentar resultados mucho peor de lo esperado. Habrán rumores de suspensión de pagos en inmobiliarias y lo que no son inmobiliarias. No veremos un duro del extranjero.
Todo eso se paga. Ya se esta descontando una parte importante del tema inmobiliario pero no han comenzado aún a descontar el consumo y los resultados vinculados al mismo.
Los índices de paro y la imposibilidad de muchas familias para conseguir efectivo harán el resto.
Esto se desmorona aunque algunos aún estén celebrando la fiesta.


----------



## porreta (15 Sep 2008)

Si se fijan en el post de infiltrada, se cumple paso a paso su predicción. El ibex estará a finales de año por debajo de los 10.000. En algún otro sitio esta mujer aseguraba que en el futuro descendería hasta los 8000 pero no encuentro ese post: si alguien lo ha leido, lo ha localizado o lo tiene guardado, agradecería que lo pegara por aquí.


----------



## Eddy (15 Sep 2008)

> Ya se esta descontando una parte importante del tema inmobiliario pero no han comenzado aún a descontar el consumo y los resultados vinculados al mismo.




Exacto. Y así, TEF ha sujetado (hasta hoy, claro) al Ibex por encima de 11.000 con el argumento de "Puede que los chonis se vayan al paro, pero seguirán descargando politonos compulsivamente"

Veremos cuanta peña empieza a recortar el ADSL y el móvil cuando la cosa esté muy malita.


----------



## porreta (15 Sep 2008)

Deberíamos crear un hilo que recogiera las apariciones de esta misteriosa mujer que da en el clavo con años de antelación: este post que ahora pego es de agosto de 2007: el tipo de interés que pronostica es el 7 

comentarios 4021 a 4050 - crack mundial en las bolsas por la crisis hipotecaria en eeuu

viernes 31 agosto 11:07, infiltrada dijo 
en usa la crisis del credit crunch sera mayor de lo esperado hasta el momento. 
ya les dije que lo que habia salido era la punta del iceberg. 
lo que hay detras es peor del mas pesimista de los escenarios que hipoteticamente esperabamos. 
habran también en españa mas fondos pillados. 
alemania y francia también lo pasaran algo peor. saldran de esta aunque peor paradas. 
a principios de semana nos dieron instrucciones para cortar aun mas el grifo del credito. 
se han establecido nuevos parametros para el estudio de hipotecas y de posible morosidad. 
hace dos años llegaban diariamente 32 peticiones de hipoteca de media. 
se podian conceder 24. 
hasta el mes pasado llegaban diariamente unas 18 peticiones y raro era el dia en que se podian conceder mas de dos. 
desde esta semana y con la nueva vuelta de tuerca aun no hemos dado una. 
¿saben a que tipo hay que calcular de media? 
el 7. lo han leido bien. 
ya se lo comente hace dias. 
los tipos podran subir en septiembre o en octubre pero el 6 esta establecido para el 2009. 
de hecho tenemos un estudio sobre posibles situaciones y si los tipos bajasen o se mantuviesen, la crisis economica en españa se atrasaria al menos año y medio pero los efectos de la misma serian catastroficos y para nada administrables.


----------



## ReoxHarpell (15 Sep 2008)

bolsa down, euribor up


----------



## porreta (15 Sep 2008)

*Infiltrada arroja luz (en Burbuja.info)*

Recupero un post de OGULNIO en esta neustra burbuja.info con una recopilación de infiltradas que por su interés creo debería leerse nuevamente.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/69522-perla-en-el-economista.html

Cita:
viernes 11 abril 18:45, infiltrad@ dijo 
hoy ha salido una información del banco de españa que dice que el sistema podría aguantar 18 meses. señores, eso no se lo creen ni ellos. desde "ya" les digo que si todo continúa igual, deberían ciudar sus ahorros de ciertas entidades a partir de septiembre. si la cosa se acelera (ya les mantendré informados) deberían sacar esos ahorros del país. los más inteligentes (que no audaces) lo han hecho ya. formas hay muchas. por ejemplo, yo he invertido en deuda alemana, oro y sector de oficinas en rumanía y bulgaria. si alguien desea información de este tipo no tiene más que pedirla que para eso estamos, para que si esto explota que no se pierdan sus ahorros. lo que debería hacerles pensar no es ya si "infiltrada" les dice lo que pasará sino la de noticias que estamos leyendo últimamente del gobierno y de los organismos "ocupados" de que nuestro sistema esta a salvo y de que somos los mejores y aquí no nos pasará lo que ha ocurrido en otros lugares.
les mintieron, les siguen mintiendo y les mentirán. ¿en qué país democrático se ha visto que un "paniaguado" del estado diga que "es metafísicamente imposible que la vivienda baje de precio" cuando todo el mundo sabe que desde que se convirtió en una inversión depende de la oferta y la demanda? ¿en qué país democrático han visto ustedes que desde el gobierno se den instrucciones a los bancos de seguir concediendo hipotecas cuando no hay liquidez y todo por salvar unas elecciones? ¿en qué país democrático se han publicado opiniones de ministros y presidente del gobierno opinando sobre el techo del euribor, como si fuesen los que deciden el precio del dinero o los dueños del interbancario? ¿en qué país democrático se ha visto no dar explicaciones verídicas sobre la venta de la mayor parte de las reservas de oro del país? señores lo que viene es muy gordo para un país democrático. les han engañado. vivimos en una república bananera aunque estemos en europa y hay quien creía en verdad que íbamos a pasar a francia en renta per cápita o que estábamos al nivel de italia. que dura será la caida. mi consejo para quien necesite una vivienda pero pueda tirar momentáneamente de alquiler: esperen a principios del 2010. La que comienza a caer a la banca en forma de morosidad hará que para esa fecha sea tremendo el número de viviendas subastadas. la gente con dinero y experta esta esperando. yo misma estoy esperando. que no les tomen el pelo con viviendas sobre plano o con descuentos del 10 o 15% sobre precios inflados. los que caigan ahora se arrepentirán de por vida; más si cabe si lo hacen apalancados.
no tengan la menor duda de que los tipos comenzarán a subir en breve y los diferenciales también 

Cita:
viernes 11 abril 18:59, infiltrad@ dijo 
para dr knife: la crisis será económica a nivel mundial. de hecho, en eeuu por mucho que digan que si si que si no, ya estan en recesión. el problema es que hay economías que sufrirán esta crisis como económica y hay otras en las que el varapalo será tremendo porque se unirá a otra crisis mal llamada "del ladrillo". en estos territorios, donde se unirán ambas, la crisis será profunda y estructural, máxime con inflación por todo lo alto. en estos paises se va aperder una competitividad (se tuviera previamente o no) que harán falta más de 30 años para recuperar. ¿que vamos a la deriva? sin duda pero en parte ha sido por la nula planificación a nivel político y empresarial de la estructura de crecimiento del país.
por eso he recomendado en infinitas ocasiónes en este foro a quien pueda hacerlo, marche del país mientras no le importe vivir en otro lugar y sea productivo. ganarán más, vivirán la crisis desde la barrera y sus ahorros no servirán para hacer que esta pelota de nieve se vuelva a repetir jamás. si todo aquel con buena preparación se fuera a vivir unos añitos fuera de españa, quizás se darían cuenta de que hacer reverencias a los ricos esta muy bien pero no son esos ricos quien levantan un país en declive. quizás para la próxima estafa piramidal pensarían un poco más en lo que podrían perder esos aspirantes a políticos que tenemos la desgracia de tener. 

Cita:
viernes 11 abril 19:15, dr. knife en respuesta a infiltrad@, dijo 
No creo que haya sólo dos niveles de crisis. Creo que tenemos: +Los de orden mas liviano: Austria, Alemania, los nórdicos, Japón etc… que si bien han hecho sus deberes, sus exportaciones se van a resentir bastante, ya que existe una importante asimetría comercial. +Los que tienen un endeudamiento comercial no tan profundo y con tasas de descapitalización industrial: Francia, Italia, Países bajos etc…, que la crisis les va a aumentar la dosis de testiculina de amor patrio y que pueden forzar bloqueos comerciales. + Los de endeudamiento comercial importantes y con fuerte burbuja inmobiliaria: todos los países angloparlantes + España. Estos caerán en una profunda recesión y forzarán medidas de supervivencia en su entorno con cambios de modelos de negocio y productivo donde se desenvuelven. Entiendo que USA tiene fuertes posibilidades de ir a un modelo Amero con potencial modelo arancelario y que el modelo de la commonwealth se puede ir a tomar vientos. +Los países emergentes: Ahí es donde está la madre del cordero, ya que no tienen mercado interno desarrollado. +Los países dolarizados: Perderán parte del norte y con potencial problema de grandes crisis.
+Los países mas pobres: Los problemas que van a tener pueden ser inimaginables. Respecto a España, doy por sentada una retrocesión de la globalización. Podemos tener una crisis estructural, pero soy optimista puesto que geopolíticamente podemos ganar atractivo, eso si, la deflación de la oferta de nuestros productos y servicios para entonces será bestial. 


viernes 11 abril 19:21, emigradouk en respuesta a infiltrada, dijo 
HOla infiltrada, Hablas de que unos paises sufriran mas que los otros debido al ladrillo. ?Que hay de uk? en solo un mes las casas han bajado un 2% . Aunque a mi la economia me parece mas fuerte que la española. 


viernes 11 abril 19:25, balbo en respuesta a infiltrada, dijo 
SOBRE LA BOLSA A LARGO NO SÉ LO QUE OCURRIRÁ, PERO A MEDIO Y PENSANDO EN LAS ACTUACIONES DE LA FED, BOJ, Y BCE NO CREO QUE HAYA NINGÚN CRACK, ADEMÁS PIENSA QUE ESTAMOS EN AÑO PREELECTORAL EN USA, A CORTO (DOS SEMANAS) CREO INCLUSO QUE HABRÁ UN REBOTE IMPORTANTE; MIS OPINIONES SON DE "TRADER" EVIDENTEMENTE. SOBRE TODO LO DEMÁS ESTOY DE ACUERDO. NO SÉ EL TIEMPO QUE LLEVAS EN EL FORO, YO CREO RECORDARTE POR LO MENOS DESDE EL PASADO VERANO, PERO TU HOJA DE RUTA SE ESTÁ CUMPLIENDO DE FORMA INEXORABLE, GRACIAS UNA VEZ MÁS, SINCERAMENTE. 


viernes 11 abril 19:29, infiltrad@ en respuesta a dr knife, dijo 
no estoy de acuerdo con usted en el primer punto. japón, austria y alemania no van a notar tanto como piensa sus exportaciones. de hecho le diría que alemania y austria vana salir beneficiadas de la crisis global. de acuerdo con usted en el segundo punto en cuanto a francia e italia. de acuerdo con usted en el tercer punto en cuanto a eeuu, irlanda y españa. no creo que la crisis que vivirán estos paises sea la misma que la de uk (que será menor) . no estoy de acuerdo con usted en el cuarto punto. los paises emergentes del este de europa seguirán creciéndo gracias a su barata mano de obra. es cierto que no crecerán lo que estaba previsto hasta ahora ni lo que crecieron en otros tiempos las nuevas adquisiciones de la UE pero seguirán creciéndo y además, más sólidamente. completamente de acuerdo con usted en cuanto al quinto punto. de hecho será la segunda parte de la crisis la de los paises dolarizados. más adelante les hablaré cuando hayan más datos de eeuu pero si quieren un consejo. . . ni se les ocurra invertir en estos paises. respecto al último punto, completamente de acuerdo. los problemas para áfrica, por ejemplo, serán interminables; sobre todo desde el punto de vista alimentario. en cuanto a españa, no estoy de acuerdo en su minimización de lo que viene. lo que hemos visto hasta ahora es la cara buena del euro. a partir de ahora y en los próximos 10 años veremos la cara mala malísima de la moneda común. tardaremos muchísimos años en levantar cabeza gracias al euro. realmente el que piense que tras 2010 la vivienda volverá aumentar su precio o que el pib volverá al 3% es que no ha entendido aún lo que va a ocurrir. 


Cita:
viernes 11 abril 19:42, infiltrad@ dijo 
para emigradouk: yo creo que la crisis pasará factura a uk pero nada que ver con irlanda-eeuu-españa. tenga en cuenta que las inversiones no han parado en uk; que la libra sigue fuerte; que estan bajando tipos con cabeza para generar confianza y no alarma (como en eeuu); aunque evidentemente la vivienda bajará. para balbo: el tiempo nos dará la razón a uno de los dos. si juegas a especular a corto y tienes buenos contactos puedes ganar bastante pero si no tienes idea, déjalo pasar. la bolsa actualmente es para los tiburones. yo me salí del mercado con acciones de endesa, iberdrola, repsol y telefónica con el ibex en 15800 con un volumen de 160.000€. en aquel momento recomendé vender y tener cuidado con las "verdes" y lo sigo diciendo. el 2008 acabará con el ibex cercano a los 12500. el 2009 será peor. para km: lo siento, no puedo. y más lo siento por ser usted quien es, a quien admiro porque su interés ha sido y sigue siendo ayudar a quien lo necesita. ya dije antes que primero caerán las que no puedan salvarse (vía quiebra, vía absorción) . el problema será que cuando caiga alguna, los acontecimientos se precipitarán y a día de hoy no se puede barruntar lo que podría ocurrir.
les repito: estarán informados. 

Cita:
miércoles 23 abril 10:03, infiltrad@ dijo 
señores, señoras. . . no va más.
el juego ha comenzado y ya nadie puede cambiar sus fichas de lugar.
hemos visto las medidas del gobierno para paliar (que no frenar ya que es imposible) la crisis y, les diré lo que se cuenta de ellas en los círculos de poder: no sirven para nada.
se habla, se cuenta, se rumorea que incluso la medida de los 400 euros más que beneficiar podría ennegrecer aún más la inflación.
sabiendo ya que los expertos que manejan el dinero no ven, en las medidas sugeridas por solbes, ninguna panacea podríamos decir que esto va a ser durísimo para muchísimas familias.
por otro lado, ayer mismo me encontré en una conversación con dos compañeras, hablando de números (macroeconomía) para los próximos años.
al escucharnos, vino un jefazo y compartió con nosotras su pronóstico. antes de nada les diré que es una persona bastante pública para quien esté acostumbrado a ver nombres de directivos de banca. también les diré que confío más en este juicio que en los del fmi, los del gobierno o los que vengan de cualquier organismo medio público.
Ahí va:
en 2008. . . paro al 11% + crecimiento del pib al 1, 1% + caída del precio medio de la vivienda de un 12% + ipc al 4, 3%
en 2009. . . paro al 15% + crecimiento del pib al 0, 6% + caída del precio medio de la vivienda de un 20% + ipc al 3, 6%
en 2010. . . paro al 21% + crecimiento negativo del pib al -0, 3% + caída del precio medio de la vivienda de un 25% + ipc al 2, 5%
en 2011. . . paro al 22% + crecimiento negativo del pib al -0, 4% + caída del precio medio de la vivienda de un 15% + ipc al 1, 8%
según él los años posteriores estarán en consonancia con 2011. cuando le preguntó una compañera por las palabras de solbes sobre la recuperación a partir del 2009, se echó a reir.
dijo que, cuando todo pase, ni los más viejos del lugar recordarán otra crisis parecida por su duración y por su crudeza.
yo le dije que pensaba que la crisis no sería sólo 2008 y 2009 sino que vendría a durar una década. me dijo que era pronto para saber eso pero que a partir del 2009, cinco años no nos los quitaba nadie.
la cara de una de las compañeras era de espanto. le dijo que quería comprarse una casa pero que sabiendo lo que sabía que le agradecía haber sido tan claro y que esperaría para comprar.
él le dijo que esperase al verano del año que viene que se iban a ver subastas impensables hoy día


----------



## CHARLIE (15 Sep 2008)

poderoso dijo:


> Ya Fui A Sacar Pasta Del Banco.esto Va Mal Chicos




Nada, hombre, nada. A última hora sale el chulo-cabanas de turno y "rescata" (con dinero del contribuyente) a todos estos delincuentes, y asunto concluído..................AQUÍ NO PASSA NAAAAAAAAAAA 

Saludos.


----------



## creative (15 Sep 2008)

10.939,00 -473,00 -4,14 


recuperamos un poco, llegamos a un punto muerto esperando haber que pasa a las 1530


----------



## Carnivale (15 Sep 2008)

creative dijo:


> 10.939,00 -473,00 -4,14
> 
> 
> recuperamos un poco, llegamos a un punto muerto esperando haber que pasa a las 1530



¿Dónde se puede ver como vienen los futuros?.


----------



## Skizored (15 Sep 2008)

creative dijo:


> 10.939,00 -473,00 -4,14
> 
> 
> recuperamos un poco, llegamos a un punto muerto esperando haber que pasa a las 1530



Y es que tambien tienen que comer los brokers. Se tomarán los cuatro carajillos los dos copazos y al TPL (tos pa lante)


----------



## creative (15 Sep 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> ¿Dónde se puede ver como vienen los futuros?.



IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..


----------



## Carnivale (15 Sep 2008)

creative dijo:


> IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..



Muchas gracias.


----------



## creative (15 Sep 2008)

Risco dijo:


> No sé porque me dá que vá a aparecer hoy el tío Bernanke con la chistera...lo que no sé es si le queda algún conejo...



Si usted a visto las noticias de la CUATRO, ha sido simplemente de risa, me he partido la caja con el siguiente comentario:

a los bancos europeos es muy dificil que le afecte, pero a la banca española todavia AUN MAS DIFICIL



OFICIALIZACION EN EJPAÑA NO HAY CHUPRAIM


----------



## Misterio (15 Sep 2008)

creative dijo:


> Si usted a visto las noticias de la CUATRO, ha sido simplemente de risa, me he partido la caja con el siguiente comentario:
> 
> a los bancos europeos es muy dificil que le afecte, pero a la banca española todavia AUN MAS DIFICIL
> 
> ...



Los periodistas siempre tienen razón, cuando la banca española se vaya poco a poco yendo a hacer puñetas saldrán los de cuatro diciendo, "como era evidente la crisis americana afectó a la banca española".


----------



## yo_soy_yo (15 Sep 2008)

Risco dijo:


> No sé porque me dá que vá a aparecer hoy el tío Bernanke con la chistera...lo que no sé es si le queda algún conejo...



Los fondos soberanos están muy callados....a lo largo de esta semana vendrá la compra-chollo

Saludetes


----------



## aterriza como puedas (15 Sep 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> No sus preocupís. A eso de las 14:30h la FED se descolgará con una bajada de tipos de 50 puntos básicos y hasta puede que el BoE y el BCE toquen sus tipos de manera concertada, con lo que la sesión acabará con una ganancia de un 3% o más.
> 
> Anda que no saben esos titiriteros cómo mover los hilos...



El colmo, me cito a mi mismo, pero es que me lo han puesto a huevo:



Carpatos dijo:


> 14:33:41 h. *Rumores*
> 
> Hay tanto miedo ahora mismo que se empiezan a escuchar rumores de que *la FED, el BCE y el BOE para evitar un pánico financiero estarían preparando una bajada de tipos de interés conjunta y publicada al mismo tiempo para causar gran impacto psicológico en el mercado*. No se puede descartar que se cumpla, el pánico es importante, y es posible que las entidades estén buscando medidas extremas.
> 
> ...



Si antes lo digo....


----------



## lordloki (15 Sep 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> El colmo, me cito a mi mismo, pero es que me lo han puesto a huevo:
> 
> 
> 
> Si antes lo digo....



Carpatos nos lee. Tu eres el rumor


----------



## Rocket (15 Sep 2008)

Ahora viene el segundo asalto...

Preapertura Wall Street: los mercados se preparan para caer con fuerza - 15/09/08 - elEconomista.es


> Preapertura Wall Street: los mercados se preparan para caer con fuerza
> 
> Los mercados estadounidenses se preparan para comenzar la sesión con fuertes descensos, después de la quiebra de Lehman Brothers, la compra de Merrill Lynch y el miedo a AIG.
> 
> De momento, el futuro sobre el Dow Jones cae un 3,039%, el del S&P 500 lo hace un 3,504% y el del Nasdaq un 2,627%.


----------



## CHARLIE (15 Sep 2008)

creative dijo:


> Si usted a visto las noticias de la CUATRO, ha sido simplemente de risa, me he partido la caja con el siguiente comentario:
> 
> a los bancos europeos es muy dificil que le afecte, pero a la banca española todavia AUN MAS DIFICIL
> 
> ...





jijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijiji
jijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijiji
jijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijiji
jijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijiji

...................Ay madre, que me parto, que me ahogooooooooo, jijijiji

Hacía días que no reía con tantas ganas.

Lo que hay que oir, jopé


----------



## Rodal (15 Sep 2008)

Una vez leí a algún forero que el suelo del IBEX estaba en los 9.000

Al principio me parecía mucha caida. Ahora lo suscribo completamente (y a lo mejor hasta se quedó corto)


----------



## Rocket (15 Sep 2008)

Rodal dijo:


> Una vez leí a algún forero que el suelo del IBEX estaba en los 9.000
> 
> Al principio me parecía mucha caida. Ahora lo suscribo completamente (y a lo mejor hasta se quedó corto)



9.000 planos lo sigo viendo muy dificil, pero los 9000 (y pico) lo considero completamente REALISTA.


----------



## Misterio (15 Sep 2008)

Volvemos a la carga 10850.

YouTube - Queen - Who Wants to Live Forever

Quién quiere vivir para siempre?..


----------



## creative (15 Sep 2008)

Se Coje Carrerilla!!!


10.853,90 -558,10 -4,89


----------



## Räikkonen (15 Sep 2008)

WS esta a punto de abrir. Que dios reparta suerte (porque como reparta justicia, apañados vamos...) 

A ver que pasa en las proximas dos horas, y sobretodo, mañana...

Esta pasando lo que dijimos que pasaria, nada nuevo bajo el sol. Lo que no quita que sea espeluznante: podemos estar asistiendo a la quiebra en cadena del sistema financiero mundial, y la muerte del capitalismo tal y como lo conocemos, que no es poco...

Palomitas! Mas palomitas!


----------



## Marina (15 Sep 2008)

no tiene nada de extraordinario que baje un 5%

en enero bajo casi un 8% y ni nos acordamos. (un poco de memoria)


----------



## vladdem (15 Sep 2008)

Apertura WS: -67,50 (-0,59%)


----------



## Tupper (15 Sep 2008)

Creo que tu comentario es mejor incluso que el de la ministra Corredor. OWNED.



Marina dijo:


> no tiene nada de extraordinario que baje un 5%



Tiembla Wall Street: el Dow Jones registra su mayor caída desde el 11-S - Cotizalia.com

*URGENTE Wall St. revive su peor sesión desde el 11-S de 2001*

Bloomberg.com: Worldwide

*U.S. Stocks Drop, S&P 500 Sinks Most Since 2001 Terror Attacks *

Wall Street sufre la mayor caída del año tras el golpe de Lehman | elmundo.es

EL DOW JONES SE DEJA EL 4,42%
*Wall Street se hunde con la mayor caída del año tras el golpe de Lehman
*


Cotizalia

*Crash en la bolsa:-5%*


*Lunes, 15 de septiembre de 2008* (Actualizado a las 14:13)PORTADA

Las bolsas ahondan su desplome a pesar de la inyección de 30.000 millones del BCE · ELPAÍS.com

Expansión.com. Diario Expansión. Líder en información de mercados, económica y política.

*CRISIS EN WALL STREET* 

*Las bolsas ahondan su desplome a pesar de la inyección de 30.000 millones del BCE*

*La quiebra de Lehman Brothers hunde las bolsas
y provoca un desplome del 5% en el Ibex 35 * 

elEconomista.es - Líder de audiencia en información económica y bursátil - elEconomista.es

*Crónica desde el infierno: el sector financiero quema a las bolsas*

Invertia.com - Lehman Brothers desata el miedo en Wall Street

*Lehman Brothers desata el miedo en Wall Street*
Hora: 15:00 Fuente : El Boletín

La bancarrota de Lehman Brohers siembra el caos en las bolsas - 15/09/08 - elEconomista.es

*Jornada infernal: las llamas consumen al sector financiero*

Global Markets Battered By Financial Hurricane - Financials * US * News * Story - CNBC.com

*Global Markets Are Battered By a Financial Hurricane*

CNNMoney.com Market Report - Sep. 15, 2008

Special Report *Doomsday on Wall Street *
*Stocks plummet *on Lehman and Merrill
Wall Street is socked by the *the biggest financial market crisis in years*. AIG stock is also gets pummeled.

American finance | Nightmare on Wall Street | Economist.com

*Nightmare on Wall Street*
*Sep 15th 2008* | NEW YORK AND WASHINGTON,DC
From Economist.com


----------



## javso (15 Sep 2008)

pues el DJ aguanta bien el chaparrón a la apertura. Baja menos de un 1%. ¿Nos hemos perdido algo?


----------



## Franze (15 Sep 2008)

No dicen que Buffet va a salvar AIG y que la FED va a bajar los intereses, pues todo solucionado, no!!!


----------



## creative (15 Sep 2008)

son las 9 de la mañana,por dios que la gente no ha entrado a trabajar


----------



## shinchan (15 Sep 2008)

Pido la canonización inmediata para infiltrad@.


----------



## javso (15 Sep 2008)

creative dijo:


> son las 9 de la mañana,por dios que la gente no ha entrado a trabajar



Pero los futuros del DJ indicaban una caida del 3% a la apertura, 
CNNMoney.com Pre-Market Report - Sep. 15, 2008

da igual que la gente esté trabajando o no.

Edito: A las 15:39 : 11.140,44 281,55 (- 2,46%).Vale, esto ya es más lógico.


----------



## vladdem (15 Sep 2008)

WS : -2,46% a las 15:39.


----------



## Garrafone (15 Sep 2008)

javso dijo:


> Pero los futuros del DJ indicaban una caida del 3% a la apertura,
> CNNMoney.com Pre-Market Report - Sep. 15, 2008
> 
> da igual que la gente esté trabajando o no.



Tranquilo, ya cae un 2,62%


----------



## Garrafone (15 Sep 2008)

319,90 (-2,80%)


----------



## Sargento Highway (15 Sep 2008)

[FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana]*La producción industrial en EE UU cae 1,1% en agsoto*

15:42 La *producción industrial en EE UU ha caído un 1,1% durante agosto*, más de lo previsto. Los analistas calculaban un descenso del 0,3%, frente a la subida del 0,2% registrada en el mes anterior.


Ea, para alegrar más el día 
[/FONT]


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2008)

*Hoy es el gran dia...* 










Saludos


----------



## Garrafone (15 Sep 2008)

Aig - 41,85%


----------



## Tupper (15 Sep 2008)

Garrafone dijo:


> Aig - 41,85%



Para Marina eso deber ser normal.


----------



## mario1 (15 Sep 2008)

Buenas tardes:
Yo se de bolsa un huevo y creo que habra un buen rebote en los 4500.
Es un muy buen momento para comprar TIAs o mortadelos35.
A prisa que os los van a quitar de las manos!

Si quereis alguna informacion mas, ya sabeis. Privado.


----------



## ronald29780 (15 Sep 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> No creo que hoy toque hundimiento. Las bolsas Europeas no serán las primeras en caer.
> 
> El peor de los escenarios es caida de WS esta tarde, de Asia esta noche y de las bolsas Europeas mañana.
> 
> No obstante, no croe que sea de esta de la que nos vayamos a los 9800. Tendrá que pasar algo más, y aun tardará un poco.



¿Bolsaowned?


----------



## ralph (15 Sep 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Tendrá que pasar algo más, y aun tardará un poco.



Sí, 72 horas. :


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2008)

Al final un par de graciosos han estropeado la gráfica... 







Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Sep 2008)

Con España creciendo al 4% y en plena fiesta ladrillera, el 14 de junio de 2006, el Ibex35 cerró en 10852puntos. Hoy ha cerrado en 10899, esto no es el fin del mundo.

Es más el 12 de Marzo del 2003, con España como un tiro, el Ibex35 cerraba en 5452,4.

Pues no queda margen de bajada...

Por cierto, para los que no hacen mucho caso de los soportes técnicos, hoy ha cerrado en 10899 

Saludos...

Edito: 50%fibo de toda la subida anterior -> 10699, ahí queda el dato...


----------



## trafec (15 Sep 2008)

10.899, parece una broma... como la bailarina peonza.


----------



## creative (15 Sep 2008)

Lo que me sorprende, es que el Dow solo pierda el 3%:S


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (15 Sep 2008)

Estamos en lo estrecho del embudo, ahora si que las cuerdas estan tensas y los anclajes de muchos empiezan a saltar por los aires.

En lo sucesivo, poco a poco, toda esta presion ira fluyendo desde los inversores hacia abajo por las cadenas de mando de las empresas hasta los eslabones mas debiles.

Empieza la epoca de los despidos y los reajustes.

La bolsa creo que empezara a subir, poco a poco pero se recuperara de ahora en adelante, sin embargo en la calle acaba de empezar el dolor, lo que ocurre en bolsa tarda meses en notarse en la poblacion.
:


----------



## Viernes_negro (15 Sep 2008)

INVESTIGADEUR dijo:


> La bolsa creo que empezara a subir, poco a poco pero se recuperara de ahora en adelante, sin embargo en la calle acaba de empezar el dolor, lo que ocurre en bolsa tarda meses en notarse en la poblacion.
> :



¿Qué la bolsa empezará a subir?

Eso es discutible, si partimos de la base que el IBEX es Telefónica, Endesa, Santander, BBVA e Iberdrola . . . Pues a medio-corto plazo no tengo ni idea, no me gustan los casinos. Pero si nos ponemos a largo . . . para timofónica pintan bastos, creo que Orange empieza a desarrollar el negocio de voz IP, los banquitos no creo que tengan un gran futuro, y las eléctricas . . . no van a poder estar toda la vida con los márgenes que tienen y pagando los suelditos y demás que pagan. De las petroleras mejor no hablar, a todo el sector, competencia les tendría que meter un viaje de cientos de millones de euros, aunque parece que los liberales no se han enterado todavía (a cuanto estaba la gasolina con el barril a 90$ y comparando tipos de cambio para no desvirtuar, como tanto les gusta a la chusma neoliberal).

El IBEX es una broma, no hace falta hablar de las ladrilleras, sólo me metería en renovables y ni eso, más que nada porque es tan triste que no hay nada más. El día que se meta un poco de cordura al negocio energético y se empiece a invertir, y se obligue a que cada uno aporte para sostener el modelo, las eléctricas tendrán que cambiar. Viene un cambio de modelo, y a quién más va a afectar es a los monstruos de ahora. Llegará un momento en que se obligará a que cada edificio tenga un aerogenerador, y que el agua calentita se obtenga sin quemar recursos naturales, y eso es posible, y las eléctricas tendrán que permitirlo por cojones.

Si en vez de burbujear el tocho se hubiera intentado que todo fuera más racional, por lo menos nos quedaría el no depender del líquido y negro elemento. Aunque para la cordura siempre hay tiempo. Los 400€ hubieran dado mucho juego metiéndolos en renovables, pero eso no da votos.


----------



## Plusvalias-al-42% (15 Sep 2008)

Viernes_negro dijo:


> ¿Qué la bolsa empezará a subir?
> 
> Eso es discutible, si partimos de la base que el IBEX es Telefónica, Endesa, Santander, BBVA e Iberdrola . . . Pues a medio-corto plazo no tengo ni idea, no me gustan los casinos. Pero si nos ponemos a largo . . . para timofónica pintan bastos, creo que Orange empieza a desarrollar el negocio de voz IP, los banquitos no creo que tengan un gran futuro, y las eléctricas . . . no van a poder estar toda la vida con los márgenes que tienen y pagando los suelditos y demás que pagan. De las petroleras mejor no hablar, a todo el sector, competencia les tendría que meter un viaje de cientos de millones de euros, aunque parece que los liberales no se han enterado todavía (a cuanto estaba la gasolina con el barril a 90$ y comparando tipos de cambio para no desvirtuar, como tanto les gusta a la chusma neoliberal).
> 
> ...



El "Thanks" que te he puesto -sin leerme todavía tu post-es por tu hermana la footinguera  .... ahora me voy a leer con tranquilidad tu post que como siempre seguro que es superinteresante.


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (15 Sep 2008)

Viernes_negro dijo:


> ¿Qué la bolsa empezará a subir?
> 
> Eso es discutible, si partimos de la base que el IBEX es Telefónica, Endesa, Santander, BBVA e Iberdrola . . . Pues a medio-corto plazo no tengo ni idea, no me gustan los casinos. Pero si nos ponemos a largo . . . para timofónica pintan bastos, creo que Orange empieza a desarrollar el negocio de voz IP, los banquitos no creo que tengan un gran futuro, y las eléctricas . . . no van a poder estar toda la vida con los márgenes que tienen y pagando los suelditos y demás que pagan. De las petroleras mejor no hablar, a todo el sector, competencia les tendría que meter un viaje de cientos de millones de euros, aunque parece que los liberales no se han enterado todavía (a cuanto estaba la gasolina con el barril a 90$ y comparando tipos de cambio para no desvirtuar, como tanto les gusta a la chusma neoliberal).
> 
> ...



Todo es muy sencillo, aunque no lo creas, igual que a veces todo cae y sigue cayendo sin mas, sin una razon mas que el panico y el miedo, llega el momento en que todo empiza a subir poco a poco sin mas, sin otra razon que el hastio.
No hablo de los rebotes mas o menos bruscos y caidas bruscas que vamos a ver asociadas a los que arriesgan en las ruletas rusas de los rebotes buscando dinero "facil", aunque yo diria insensato.
Haz la media y veras que poco a poco va a subir.
Despues del invierno y unas buenas podas, los arboles vuelven a rebrotar.
:


----------



## Viernes_negro (15 Sep 2008)

INVESTIGADEUR dijo:


> Todo es muy sencillo, aunque no lo creas, igual que a veces todo cae y sigue cayendo sin mas, sin una razon mas que el panico y el miedo, llega el momento en que todo empiza a subir poco a poco sin mas, sin otra razon que el hastio.
> No hablo de los rebotes mas o menos bruscos y caidas bruscas que vamos a ver asociadas a los que arriesgan en las ruletas rusas de los rebotes buscando dinero "facil", aunque yo diria insensato.
> Haz la media y veras que poco a poco va a subir.
> Despues del invierno y unas buenas podas, los arboles vuelven a rebrotar.
> :



Sigo diciendo que a largo, la composición actual del IBEX, sin cambios estructurales no tiene futuro. Pero vamos, que te doy la razón, siempre que no haya más pufos y el sector financiero español sea como dicen el más seguro del universo.


----------



## Viernes_negro (15 Sep 2008)

Plusvalias-al-42% dijo:


> El "Thanks" que te he puesto -sin leerme todavía tu post-es por tu hermana la footinguera  .... ahora me voy a leer con tranquilidad tu post que como siempre seguro que es superinteresante.



No me jodas, me has puesto un thanks pensando con la polla.


----------



## El_Presi (15 Sep 2008)

menuda castaña

DOW 494.38 -4.33% 10,927.61
NASDAQ 81.36 -3.60% 2,179.91
S&P 500 57.19 -4.57% 1,194.51


----------



## Marai (15 Sep 2008)

creative dijo:


> Lo que me sorprende, es que el Dow solo pierda el 3%:S



Al final ha perdido algo más de 500 puntos, un 4,4%. 

Lunes negrillo. El resto de la semana se presenta interesante.


----------



## creative (15 Sep 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> menuda castaña
> 
> DOW 494.38 -4.33% 10,927.61
> NASDAQ 81.36 -3.60% 2,179.91
> S&P 500 57.19 -4.57% 1,194.51



presi que ha pasado al final, si todo se estaba manteniendo e incluso subia. ¿hay alguna noticia que se desconozca? porque a ultima hora se ha metido un ostiazo de 200 puntos

pd presi siento corregirle Dow Jones Industrial Average (^DJI) A las 21:59 : 10.917,51 504,48 (4,42%)


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (15 Sep 2008)

La mayoria de las bolsas asiaticas no han abierto hoy porque era fiesta, asi que esta madrugada habra un banyo de sangre...


----------



## Viernes_negro (15 Sep 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> La mayoria de las bolsas asiaticas no han abierto hoy porque era fiesta, asi que esta madrugada habra un banyo de sangre...



¿Es por la fiesta de la luna?


----------



## Kaiku (15 Sep 2008)

Solo hay que ver el volumen al final de la sesión en el dow, ¡PÁNICO!
^DJI: Summary for Dow Jones Industrial Average - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## ronald29780 (15 Sep 2008)

Para *Azkunaveteya:

*


El_Presi dijo:


> menuda castaña
> 
> *]DOW 494.38 -4.33% 10,927.61*
> ...



A ver si nuestro ratio de acertar, previendo al Trichi se equilibrará a acertar con el DOW.


----------



## Tupper (15 Sep 2008)

Kaiku dijo:


> Solo hay que ver el volumen al final de la sesión en el dow, ¡PÁNICO!
> ^DJI: Summary for Dow Jones Industrial Average - Yahoo! Finance



*URGENTE Wall St. revive su peor sesión desde el 11-S de 2001*

http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2008/09/15/noticias_36_jones_agudiza_caida_media_despues.html

Dow Jones Industrial Average 
10,917.51 -503.99 /* -4.41% *

*Sep 15* 4:05pm ET


----------



## creative (15 Sep 2008)

Kaiku dijo:


> Solo hay que ver el volumen al final de la sesión en el dow, ¡PÁNICO!
> ^DJI: Summary for Dow Jones Industrial Average - Yahoo! Finance



quien se ha puesto a vender a cualquier precio?? algun movimiento importante se espera para las proximas horas


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2008)

Ostia... :


Y ese volumen... :




Saludos


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Sep 2008)

Poniendome paranoico como debe estar el mercado y en el lugar de un broker, yo tengo unas acciones y voy más o menos a largo, lo tengo respaldado con un CDS a cinco años, pero mis aseguradora AIG esta en la cuerda floja, si cae adios CDS y sin CDS quien me garantiza que mis acciones valgan un minimo al cabo de cinco años.

Es una posibilidad, no digo que sea por eso, pero siempre he dicho que deberia trasladarse  el metodo paranoico critico de Salvador Dali a los mercados y a la economia.


----------



## Panic Crash (15 Sep 2008)

Viernes_negro dijo:


> De las petroleras mejor no hablar, a todo el sector, competencia les tendría que meter un viaje de cientos de millones de euros, aunque parece que los liberales no se han enterado todavía (a cuanto estaba la gasolina con el barril a 90$ y comparando tipos de cambio para no desvirtuar, como tanto les gusta a la chusma neoliberal).



Mensaje en burbuja.info de una "chusma neoliberal" hablando del tema en cuestión

Téngase en cuenta, no obstante, que el barril estaba la semana pasada a 105$, y no a los 90$ que tú dices está ahora (démosle a las petroleras ese margen de una semana). En tal caso, mi mensaje sigue siendo válido. Pongamos petróleo a 105$ (semana pasada) y euro a 1.40 dólares: barril a 75€. Precio actual de la gasolina (dando ese margen de una semana para ajustar precios): 1.19€ / litro en súper 95, Madrid.

Como se puede ver en esta tabla con el precio del barril convertido a euros, la última vez que el barril estuvo aproximadamente a 75€ fue en Mayo de 2008 (79€), y a partir de ahí siempre han sido precios inferiores (el siguiente es 69€, de Abril de 2008). En Mayo de 2008 estábamos pagando la gasolina a una media (sobre seis repostajes que hice) de 1.18€ / litro. En Abril de 2008, la media de los repostajes fue de 1.15€ / litro.

Es decir, que estamos pagando la gasolina exactamente al mismo precio que la pagábamos hace seis meses cuando el barril estaba al mismo precio que ahora, en euros. Si el precio se estabiliza en 95 $ y el dólar no sigue oscilando durante la semana que viene deberíamos volver a ver precios de 1.15€ / litro en los combustibles. Pero de momento, las petroleras no nos están timando proporcionalmente más que a principios de año, y el exabrupto contra la "chusma neoliberal" y su supuesta manía de mentir, mejor déjala para cuando tengas razón. Ahora no la tienes.


----------



## Samzer (15 Sep 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Ostia... :
> 
> Y ese volumen... :
> 
> Saludos



Me da que el salpicón de Lehman va a ser épico. O que AIG se ha quedado con el culo al aire. O sera que el rating de WAMU ha caido 3 grados.

Que será, seraá. Whatever will be, will bee.......

Sin dudarlo mas mañana empiezo a sacar pasta del banco :


----------



## nief (16 Sep 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Poniendome paranoico como debe estar el mercado y en el lugar de un broker, yo tengo unas acciones y voy más o menos a largo, lo tengo respaldado con un CDS a cinco años, pero mis aseguradora AIG esta en la cuerda floja, si cae adios CDS y sin CDS quien me garantiza que mis acciones valgan un minimo al cabo de cinco años.
> 
> Es una posibilidad, no digo que sea por eso, pero siempre he dicho que deberia trasladarse  el metodo paranoico critico de Salvador Dali a los mercados y a la economia.



Pues igual no te falta razon!! sea lo que sea esa caida tan abultada veremos como abre el nikkei en breve y ya te dire.

Madre mia la que nos espera mañana y esperemos que no haya peores noticias porque sino....

Que las habra..


----------



## elefante (16 Sep 2008)

nief dijo:


> Pues igual no te falta razon!! sea lo que sea esa caida tan abultada veremos como abre el nikkei en breve y ya te dire.
> 
> Madre mia la que nos espera mañana y esperemos que no haya peores noticias porque sino....
> 
> Que las habra..



Washington Mutual, Wachovia, AIG, cualquier otra sorpresita...

Korea cae un 5.18%, NZ un 4%, a la espera de que abra Japón


----------



## The High Dark Templar (16 Sep 2008)

Nikkei cae 3% en la salida .... psss una noche emocionante

Nikkei 225 11,870.10 - 344.66 a las 9:07

editado

- 4 %

Nikkei 225 11,737.00 - 477.76 a las 9:13

segunda re-edición

- 5 %

Nikkei 225 11,660.51 - 554.25 a las 9:19


----------



## elefante (16 Sep 2008)

The High Dark Templar dijo:


> Nikkei cae 3% en la salida .... psss una noche emocionante
> 
> Nikkei 225 11,870.10 - 344.66 a las 9:07
> 
> ...



Ya veremos como abre Europa pero con esos antecedentes y los buitres planeando las cosas no pintan demasiado bien


----------



## pep007 (16 Sep 2008)

jo con el nikkei.

¿como se dice en japones: "tira de la anilla del paracaidas, coño!" ?


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Sep 2008)

pues en after hours, WM, cae otro 10%


----------



## pep007 (16 Sep 2008)

Pues parece que los aponeses han encontrado la anilla del paracaidas.

¿tiene sistema antipanico el nikkei?,¿lo han activado?, ¿Que esta pasando?.


----------



## DrOtis (16 Sep 2008)

Sí que es curioso, sí.


----------



## Skizored (16 Sep 2008)

Es curioso, sale plano desde las 4, es como si se hubiera suspendido la actividad.


----------



## DrOtis (16 Sep 2008)

Yo creo que es un error. A veces pasa. Ahora ha recuperado la actividad y está:
11,586.75 628.01 (5.14%)


----------



## Starkiller (16 Sep 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues en after hours, WM, cae otro 10%



Se perfila como candidato clave para la quiebra de este viernes, sobre AIG; aunque a saber, lo mismo empatan y quiebran ambos.

Y detrás vendrá la FDIC.

A este paso los mitines electorales los tienen que hacer sobre cajas de cartón en callejones oscuros...


----------



## StartingOver (16 Sep 2008)

*cual sera la reaccion del IBEX hoy?*

Hagan sus apuestas seniores. Seguira el panico? Como le sentara la inyeccion de liquidez?


----------



## Tuttle (16 Sep 2008)

Habrá que abrir otro hilo más sobre el IBEX?


----------



## StartingOver (16 Sep 2008)

thaanks presi


----------



## DrOtis (16 Sep 2008)

*El pánico vendedor se apodera de las bolsas asiáticas*

El pánico vendedor se apodera de las bolsas asiáticas - Cotizalia.com



> Jornada negra en las bolsas asiáticas. El pánico vendedor que se apoderó ayer de las bolsas europeas y de Wall Street se ha repetido hoy en los principales indicadores de la región, algunos de los cuales como el de China o el japonés permanecieron ayer cerrados. Hoy, los recortes han sido los más abultados en ocho meses.
> 
> El índice MSCI Asia-Pacífico ha registrado un fuerte descenso del 4,6% hasta 110,32 puntos, la mayor caída desde el pasado 22 de enero. El resto de índices de la región como en Japón, Corea del Sur, Taiwan, Indonesia y Filipinias, las pérdidas han superado el 4%, lo que ha llevado a los Gobiernos de estos países a tomar medidas para evitar una mayor sangría.
> 
> Así, el viceministro de finanzas de Corea del Sur, Kim Dong Soo, ha anunciado que el Gobierno podría inyectar liquidez para ayudar a estabilizar los mercados. En Taiwan, las autoridades han dado órdenes a sus principales fondos y bancos estatales para la compra de acciones para evitar el colapso del mercado bursátil.


----------



## El_Presi (16 Sep 2008)

Preapertura muy bajista en Europa
07:23

Las bolsas europeas seguirán teniendo fuertes caídas según los Bookmakers de la City, después de las turbulencias vividas ayer tras la quiebra de Lehman Brothers. El Dax alemán podría caer un 2,4%, el CAC francés en un 3% y el FTSE londinense en un 3% también

-----------------------------------

A ver que se sacan de la manga hoy los bancos centrales para resucitar al muerto


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (16 Sep 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> Preapertura muy bajista en Europa
> 07:23
> 
> Las bolsas europeas seguirán teniendo fuertes caídas según los Bookmakers de la City, después de las turbulencias vividas ayer tras la quiebra de Lehman Brothers. El Dax alemán podría caer un 2,4%, el CAC francés en un 3% y el FTSE londinense en un 3% también
> ...



Yo apuesto por Bernake bajando 0,25 puntos y las bolsas festejando con un 2% arriba.


----------



## creative (16 Sep 2008)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Yo apuesto por Bernake bajando 0,25 puntos y las bolsas festejando con un 2% arriba.



no creo que bajar los tipos solucione algo, mira el caso japones.......


hoy hasta el viernes toca que el muerto se este tambaleando hasta que AIG se caiga o lo aguanten los angeles del socialismo americano


----------



## lordloki (16 Sep 2008)

Pues yo apuesto a que AIG hará recordar este dia 

El del viernes lo recordaremos por WaMu


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2008)

*Ese Ibex, ese ibex, eh, eh...* 








Saludos


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (16 Sep 2008)

creative dijo:


> no creo que bajar los tipos solucione algo, mira el caso japones.......
> 
> 
> hoy hasta el viernes toca que el muerto se este tambaleando hasta que AIG se caiga o lo aguanten los angeles del socialismo americano



No, si solucionar, no solucionará nada, pero el chute al mercado le va a venir fenomenal...

Si con las otras bajadas que ha logrado hasta ahora? Inflación y poco mas..


----------



## Morototeo (16 Sep 2008)

Hoy como vuelva a bajar el Ibex, se podría aplicar A LOS BOLSISTAS el tan famoso lema de cotomatamoros......

¿CUANDO CAGAS, TU TE HUELES TU CAGORRO??

EN ROSA POR SUPUESTO...

*¿CUANDO CAGAS, TU TE HUELES TU CAGORRO??*


----------



## Starkiller (16 Sep 2008)

De momento abre con los 10900 muy, muy rotos. O remonta en salida hasta ese nivel (Que puede ser), o la caída de hoy va a ser curiosa.


----------



## creative (16 Sep 2008)

claro que lo lleva muy rotos, porque va por 10750 Y BAJANDO


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2008)

APERTURA IBEX35 -1,28% 10.759puntos, ha tocado mínimo en 10.743puntos.
Que hará en el 10.699?

La respuesta en breves instantes... 

Saludos...

EDITO: Mínimos en 10.718puntos (-1,66%), se acerca el momento...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2008)

*Def Con 3!!!!*

10.684puntos!!!!!

Ha pasado el soporte como si fuera mantequilla....


----------



## Scaramouche_II (16 Sep 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> *Ese Ibex, ese ibex, eh, eh...*
> 
> Saludos



jajajajaja  me parto contigo


----------



## Morototeo (16 Sep 2008)

eSTO si que es grave....

Fiajos que ya ni hace rebote de gato muerto ni ostias.... ¿DONDE TIENE EL SUELO EL IBEX??? ¿¿EN 6000????? ::

*¿CUANDO CAGAS, TU TE HUELES TU CAGORRO??

OS RECOMIENDO ESCUCHAR LA CANCION DULCE VENENO DE MIS ECUATORIANAS EN ESTOS MOMENTOS, ANTOLOGICOS....
*


----------



## creative (16 Sep 2008)

Ult. Dif. Dif. % 
10.683,70 -215,30 -1,98 !!!!


----------



## javso (16 Sep 2008)

A las 09:14 : 10.655,50 243,50 (- 2,23%)


----------



## creative (16 Sep 2008)

Hoy Toca Maricon El Ultimo


----------



## Starkiller (16 Sep 2008)

Digo yo que acabará recuperando. Pero joder con la salida que ha hecho...


----------



## aterriza como puedas (16 Sep 2008)

Qué bonito sería perder 1000 puntos en un solo día..... 

10.664 -2,15% (09:15)


----------



## Paisaje (16 Sep 2008)

Como era de esperar, la caída continúa... A las 09:17 10.672,50




226,50 (2,08%)


----------



## Morototeo (16 Sep 2008)

*10.669,60 -2,10%




(09:16)

ahi teneis el 69 69 69 69 .... SALIDORROS.....
*


----------



## PepitoConejo (16 Sep 2008)

BBVA suspendido por volatilidad


----------



## PepitoConejo (16 Sep 2008)

-4,6% según cotizalia
URGENTE El Ibex amplía los recortes al 2%; los bancos caen con fuerza: Santander (-4%), BBVA suspendido por volatilidad (-4,6%)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2008)

Han parado la masacre en 10.651... ahora Dios dirá


----------



## supertrasgu (16 Sep 2008)

¿Hay algún mecanismo de protección contra el pánico, del tipo de si el Ibex cae X por ciento se paraliza la bolsa durante Y minutos?


----------



## creative (16 Sep 2008)

recupera hasta los 11750. a algun broker hispanico le ha tenido que bajar bien rapidito el cafe de la mañana y se esta resalciendo en los servicios publicos


----------



## paaq (16 Sep 2008)

¿Es cosa mía o se están atragantando todos los medios de comunicación? Lo del BBVA sólo lo dice cotizalia, ni expansión ni el economista hacen mención.


----------



## Starkiller (16 Sep 2008)

creative dijo:


> recupera hasta los 11750. a algun broker hispanico le ha tenido que bajar bien rapidito el cafe de la mañana y se esta resalciendo en los servicios publicos



10750... me he quedado a cuadros al leer lo de 11750.

PS: Aquí no ha pasado nada. Esto se sostiene por huevos, que menudos los tenemos los jaspañoles.


----------



## DrOtis (16 Sep 2008)

Banco Popular, suspendido por alta volatilidad cuando subía un 9%


BANCO POPULAR ESPAÑOL - Mercado Continuo - cotizalia.com


----------



## aterriza como puedas (16 Sep 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 9:54:40 h. *¡Alarma!*
> 
> Depósitos overnight en dólares se disparan ¡¡¡al 10%!!! cinco veces lo que sería normal. Cuidado con esto porque muestra pánico de las manos fuertes, que buscan a la desesperada liquidez donde sea y como sea. Hay que estar muy desesperado para pagar el 10% por la liquidez.



El fin de los días....


----------



## lordloki (16 Sep 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> > Originalmente Escrito por Cárpatos
> > 9:54:40 h. ¡Alarma!
> >
> > Depósitos overnight en dólares se disparan ¡¡¡al 10%!!! cinco veces lo que sería normal. Cuidado con esto porque muestra pánico de las manos fuertes, que buscan a la desesperada liquidez donde sea y como sea. Hay que estar muy desesperado para pagar el 10% por la liquidez.
> ...



Y el euribor que opinará hoy de esto.


----------



## josemazgz (16 Sep 2008)

lordloki dijo:


> Y el euribor que opinará hoy de esto.





> Nombre Ultimo Diferencia MaxAnu MinAnu Fecha Hora
> EURIBOR 1M 4,52 0.00% 4,57 4,10 16/09 10:03
> EURIBOR 1W 4,45 0.06% 4,44 4,03 16/09 10:03
> EURIBOR 1Y 5,30 -0.05% 5,45 4,15 16/09 10:03
> ...



Parece que se relaja.


----------



## RANGER (16 Sep 2008)

Los banquitos *no se fían *de prestarse entre ellos.

Los "bolsistas" huyen de los bancos.

Suspenden cotizaciones de bancos (y no de cualquier banco) por "volatilidad".


Y aún hay quien cree que su dinero está a salvo en el banco (o caja)


----------



## Dazis (16 Sep 2008)

Yo ya me he hecho las palomitas, pero la única información que veo es en este foro.

Donde mirais???


----------



## yo_soy_yo (16 Sep 2008)

Que "carajo" le ha picado al Ibex? 

A las 10:07 : 10.825,50 Down 73,50 (0,67%)

Estaba perdiendo cerca de 1,70% y lleva un sprint hacia arriba de cuidado ¿alguien sabe el motivo/causa?

Saludetes


----------



## Starkiller (16 Sep 2008)

Riesgo brutal, desconfianza, el sistema sin solvencia no absorbe liquidez, y el sistema de seguros en el que se basa todo desplomándose.

Como el Euribor no refleje esto, esta mas claro que el agua que, o bien su volumen es nulo, y no se presta dinero ni Dios (Difícil de creer), o esta completa y absolutamente intervenido.

En este último caso, ¿Que consecuencias tendría?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2008)

yo_soy_yo dijo:


> Que "carajo" le ha picado al Ibex?
> 
> A las 10:07 : 10.825,50 Down 73,50 (0,67%)
> 
> ...



Hola tu_eres_tu, lo venimos diciendo estos días, en el 10700 está el 50%fibo de toda la subida 2003-2008, es un punto donde ya avisábamos que estarían muchas manos compradoras esperando, ha sido tocarlo y dispararse muchísimas órdenes compradoras, ahora habrá que esperar acontecimientos, si cae AIG no habrá fibos que paren la masacre...

Saludos...


----------



## yo_soy_yo (16 Sep 2008)

Muchas Gracias


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2008)

*Champions League!!!!!*

Ibex 35 10.835,80 -0,58%  -63,20 10.899,00 11:01
Bel 20 2.915,90 -1,92%  -57,11 2.973,01 10:45
Dax 30 5.976,43 -1,45% -87,73 6.064,16 10:46
Cac 40 4.117,91 -1,22% -51,06 4.168,97 10:46
Ftse 100 5.107,60 -1,86% -96,60 5.204,20 10:45
Psi 20 8.039,93 -0,70% -56,44 8.096,37 10:46
Mib 30 27.446,00 -1,59% -444,00 27.890,00 10:40
Eurostoxx 50 3.095,10 -1,78% -56,07 3.151,17 10:45

Saludos....


----------



## elefante (16 Sep 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola tu_eres_tu, lo venimos diciendo estos días, en el 10700 está el 50%fibo de toda la subida 2003-2008, es un punto donde ya avisábamos que estarían muchas manos compradoras esperando, ha sido tocarlo y dispararse muchísimas órdenes compradoras, ahora habrá que esperar acontecimientos, si cae AIG no habrá fibos que paren la masacre...
> 
> Saludos...



El fibo del 50% se lo va a pasar la bolsa por los cojones. A ver si también estalla la burbuja de esa pseudociencia llamada "analisis técnico".


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2008)

Compra, compra, que va p'arriba... 


Saludos


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (16 Sep 2008)

AIG cae un 40% en el premarket, hasta $2.85


----------



## aterriza como puedas (16 Sep 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 13:23:48 h. *¿Qué pasa?*
> 
> Vamos a ampliar más.
> 
> ...



Esta tarde nos podemos divertir...


----------



## Lin (16 Sep 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> AIG cae un 40% en el premarket, hasta $2.85



Que pase el siguiente!.........................:


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Sep 2008)

caballeros, todos a buscar AIG a ver con que banco esta metida aqui, está sí que es importante!

por cierto el fibo para primero en 9800


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (16 Sep 2008)

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


> AIG Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> En preapertura pierde cerca del 40%.



Adelantado por Malditos Usureros y Lin. Estais en todo


----------



## l'pollastrê (16 Sep 2008)

> AIG cae un 40% en el premarket, hasta $2.85



En el previo un 40%.... pues parece que va a ser que sí, que se va al carajo. Mis peores miedos se materializan.

Señores, si AIG se nos va, podemos ir entonando la famosa canción del Profesor Rattigan en "Basil, el ratón superdetective", justo cuando la policía está a punto de capturarlo:

"El fin,
llegó....
y eso es criminaaaaal...."

Madre mía qué carajazo homérico...


----------



## Misterio (16 Sep 2008)

El siguiente Wachovia.


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (16 Sep 2008)

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets 



> 13:41:03 h.
> AIG Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Sep 2008)

El Pobrecito Hablador dijo:


> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets



19?

Pre-Market 
Last: $ 3.02 
Pre-Market 
High: $ 5.85 
Pre-Market 
Volume: 8,068,237 Pre-Market 
Low: $ 2.54


y napster que sube un 88%?? y con volumen!


----------



## Starkiller (16 Sep 2008)

l'pollastrê dijo:


> En el previo un 40%.... pues parece que va a ser que sí, que se va al carajo. Mis peores miedos se materializan.
> 
> Madre mía qué carajazo homérico...



Desde que le bajaron el rating, estaba cantado. Ni hasta el viernes aguanta, oiga.



azkunaveteya dijo:


> 19?
> 
> y napster que sube un 88%?? y con volumen!



Lo esta comprando BestBuy, o algo así. Por 124 millones de dólares. 

Mira que es rara esta crisis, eh?


----------



## creative (16 Sep 2008)

Acaban de comentar el CUATRO, que cierta entidad bancaria USA ha presentado unos resultados bastantes curiosos,cayendo el selectivo 100 puntitos en 15 minutos

alguien conoce esta informacion?


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (16 Sep 2008)

El FTSE cae por debajo de 5000 por primera vez desde 2005.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (16 Sep 2008)

La gráfica del IBEX35 parece hoy la del sismógrafo de Krakatoa el día que desapareció la isla...


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (16 Sep 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> El FTSE cae por debajo de 5000 por primera vez desde 2005.



El 5000 lo estan defendiendo con unyas y dientes, si cae nos podemos ir directos a 4700.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (16 Sep 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> El 5000 lo estan defendiendo con unyas y dientes, si cae nos podemos ir directos a 4700.



5000 roto, saquen las palomitas.

Por cierto, creo que han suspendido a HBOS.


----------



## luisfernando (16 Sep 2008)

han dicho que era goldman chack , asin que tenemos otra quiebra de otro banco importante


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2008)

luisfernando dijo:


> han dicho que era goldman chack , asin que tenemos otra quiebra de otro banco importante



Goldman ha dado +1,81$ por acción, claramente mejor de lo esperado... de todas formas una cosa es dar malos resultados y otra muy distinta quebrar 

Saludos....

Edito para poner esto sobre AIG, de Cárpatos:
"Tomen nota de esto. Los credit default swaps de AIG cotizan de la siguiente manera:

Cubrir la cartera de 10 millones de dólares en deuda de AIG cuesta 3.900.000 dólares por adelantado y 500.000 anuales. *Como vemos se descuenta de forma abierta la quiebra*. Aconsejo salir inmediatamente de cualquier activo relacionado con esta compañía."


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2008)

*Dios, esto es una masacre...*

Nombre Puntos Var. (%) Var. (puntos) Anterior Hora
IBEX 35 10.694,20 -1,88% -204,80 10.899,00 15:11
BEL 20 2.826,81 -4,92% -146,20 2.973,01 14:56
DAX 30 5.887,93 -2,91% -176,23 6.064,16 14:57
CAC 40 4.045,34 -2,97% -123,63 4.168,97 14:56
FTSE 100 4.987,40 -4,17% -216,80 5.204,20 14:57
PSI 20 7.958,88 -1,70% -137,49 8.096,37 14:56
MIB 30 27.104,00 -2,82% -786,00 27.890,00 14:52
EUROSTOXX 50 3.043,73 -3,41% -107,44 3.151,17 14:57

Bélgica y UK a tomar por culo...


----------



## Misterio (16 Sep 2008)

La bolsa rusa suspendida y el SAN en 9.81 de mínimo con 2 cojones.


----------



## creative (16 Sep 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> La bolsa rusa suspendida y el SAN en 9.81 de mínimo con 2 cojones.



suspendida a razon de que ???

pon link please


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2008)

*a buen entendedor...*

De Cárpatos... (no tiene desperdicio...)

"Nunca en mis 23 años de carrera había visto un pánico igual entre las manos fuertes. Por favor olviden la bolsa salvo que anden con tácticas de especulación a corto en las que estos bandazos vayan bien o sistemas con este tema ya descontado. Hay pánico. Y el pánico no lo da Lehman, lo da AIG. He hablado con muchos bancos europeos y si cae alguien que tiene deuda por el PIB español, está todo bicho viviente contaminado. Alerta roja. Mucho cuidado. Y vuelvo a repetir, por enésima vez que cuidado con los que paguen plazos fijos desorbitados, Lehman ha demostrado que nada hay seguro y que un plazo fijo no es un activo libre de riesgo. Hay bancos buenos y malos, gestores buenos y malos, ahora más que nunca es el momento de buscar a quienes de verdad merezcan confianza." :

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2008)

creative dijo:


> suspendida a razon de que ???
> 
> pon link please



La han suspendido una hora por un "grave desplome"... :


----------



## creative (16 Sep 2008)

el unico que da confianza es la almohada me parece....

SEÑORES SERA EN OCTUBRE ( Y GRACIAS) QUE LLEGUEMOS


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (16 Sep 2008)

Bueno en otro hilo Miss Marple nos comenta que ha sacado sus ahorros de HBOS y los ha pasado a otro banco.

Pues bien, parece que no es el unico, me dicen que se estan formando colas en el exterior de algunas sucursales de HBOS. Tendremos un Northern Rock 2? HBOS cae hoy un 40%, hay panico.


----------



## Hyman (16 Sep 2008)

pues ahora mismo en pre-market

AIG -56,93% :

y bajando por momentos.

tomad un link

AIG: Summary for AMER INTL GROUP INC - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Tupper (16 Sep 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Bueno en otro hilo Miss Marple nos comenta que ha sacado sus ahorros de HBOS y los ha pasado a otro banco.
> 
> Pues bien, parece que no es el unico, me dicen que se estan formando colas en el exterior de algunas sucursales de HBOS. Tendremos un Northern Rock 2? HBOS cae hoy un 40%, hay panico.



Un 40% es impresionante.


----------



## Snake (16 Sep 2008)

Leer el foro hoy me está poniendo de los nervios. Que no llegamos a octubre!


----------



## creative (16 Sep 2008)

Pero que va a cotizar aun mas abajo, que sacry??


----------



## Tupper (16 Sep 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> De Cárpatos... (no tiene desperdicio...)
> 
> "Nunca en mis 23 años de carrera había visto un pánico igual entre las manos fuertes."



Joder, me estoy empezando hasta asustar yo. Los acontecimientos se suceden a un ritmo vertiginoso.


----------



## El_Presi (16 Sep 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Pues bien, parece que no es el unico, me dicen que se estan formando colas en el exterior de algunas sucursales de HBOS. Tendremos un Northern Rock 2? HBOS cae hoy un 40%, hay panico.



¿hay algún enlace a eso?


----------



## Franze (16 Sep 2008)

La información privilegiada va que vuela!!! Esto es el 2º dia, veo bajadas de intereses, porque sino si que se forma panico en la bolsa,Bernanke tendrá que repartir pasta!!!:


----------



## txen_txo (16 Sep 2008)

Yo estuve aquí.

Pero os juro que no tuve nada que ver con esto.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2008)

El IBEX35 está aguantando el 10700 como un campeón, con el Santander cayendo casi un 8% y el BBVA casi un 5%.

Lo han atacado dos veces y ha resistido, en 1 minuto abre Wall Street y viene con un DOW en -1,75%, a la tercera irá la vencida?:

Saludos....


----------



## Desde mi huerto (16 Sep 2008)

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets




> *Pánico*
> 
> Nunca en mis 23 años de carrera había visto un pánico igual entre las manos fuertes. Por favor olviden la bolsa salvo que anden con tácticas de especulación a corto en las que estos bandazos vayan bien o sistemas con este tema ya descontado. Hay pánico. Y el pánico no lo da Lehman, lo da AIG. He hablado con muchos bancos europeos y si cae alguien que tiene deuda por el PIB español, está todo bicho viviente contaminado. Alerta roja. Mucho cuidado. Y vuelvo a repetir, por enésima vez que cuidado con los que paguen plazos fijos desorbitados, Lehman ha demostrado que nada hay seguro y que un plazo fijo no es un activo libre de riesgo. Hay bancos buenos y malos, gestores buenos y malos, ahora más que nunca es el momento de buscar a quienes de verdad merezcan confianza.


----------



## creative (16 Sep 2008)

las Cosas A Su Cauce dijo:


> el Ibex35 Está Aguantando El 10700 Como Un Campeón, Con El Santander Cayendo Casi Un 8% Y El Bbva Casi Un 5%.
> 
> Lo Han Atacado Dos Veces Y Ha Resistido, En 1 Minuto Abre Wall Street Y Viene Con Un Dow En -1,75%, A La Tercera Irá La Vencida?:
> 
> Saludos....



Podemos!!!!!


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (16 Sep 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> ¿hay algún enlace a eso?



No hay link todavia, es algo que me han comentado.


----------



## Hyman (16 Sep 2008)

AIG -67,02% PRE-MARKET :


----------



## peptroc (16 Sep 2008)

Esperad, esperad que voy a poner caritas con lo que pasa en el DoWcojones

: : : :


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (16 Sep 2008)

El FTSE cae ahora mismo un 4.67%


----------



## ertitoagus (16 Sep 2008)

weno, no creo que quepan dudas que estamos ante una crisis historica, ¿que tal ir patentando un nombre para ella? seguro que nos forramos a costa de las menciones en los futuros libros de historia.

En honor a este sacrosanto foro creo que lo podríamos "el crack de la burbuja mundial"


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Sep 2008)

Uff ... no entiendo nada la pagina me marcaba en apertura del DJI un -5% y pico, vaya susto  esta -1% y algo


----------



## un marronazo (16 Sep 2008)

yo también estuve aquí alucinando :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2008)

seacock dijo:


> ¿En serio?



No fastidies!!!! está en -1,18%!!!!

Saludos...


----------



## Tupper (16 Sep 2008)

Hyman dijo:


> AIG -67,02% PRE-MARKET :



Hostia. Éste se pega el piñón pero hoy mismo. Joder, joder y joder.

Desde luego esta va ser una semanita para los anales de la Historia

Del tipo: ¿ Dónde estabas tú hace 10 años en aquél 16 de septiembre de 2008 ?


----------



## peptroc (16 Sep 2008)

Wall Street de nuevo en rojo: cae un 1,5%; AIG se desploma un 60%


----------



## l'pollastrê (16 Sep 2008)

> AIG se desploma un 60%



Dios mío, hostión homérico....

Claramente el mercado ha descontado ya la erradicación de AIG del panorama financiero.

l'pollastrê


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Sep 2008)

simple, investiguen quien asegura las hipotecas de qué "grupo" en España los ultimos 2 años...


y mas


----------



## creative (16 Sep 2008)

ESTA NOCHE tocara hacer fila en cajero, porque los bancos estan cerrados y quizas mañana no haya ya dinero


----------



## Stuyvesant (16 Sep 2008)

El que quiera Circo que siga hoy AIG, están actuando los artistas del trapecio...


----------



## Tupper (16 Sep 2008)

creative dijo:


> ESTA NOCHE tocara hacer fila en cajero, porque los bancos estan cerrados y quizas mañana no haya ya dinero



Cágate lorito. Realmente esto sí que podría inducir un bank run.


----------



## ertitoagus (16 Sep 2008)

creative dijo:


> ESTA NOCHE tocara hacer fila en cajero, porque los bancos estan cerrados y quizas mañana no haya ya dinero




¿pero alguien en este foro aún tiene dinero en un banco?


----------



## creative (16 Sep 2008)

yo soy el unico?


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Sep 2008)

a ver, calma, calma, tiene cojones que lo diga yo...

alejense del foro unas horas y piensen...

todavia nadie ha ayudado aqui a nadie no? cuando alguien ayude, entonces


----------



## creative (16 Sep 2008)

en un tsunami, USA es un edificio de 20 pisos, ejpaña es el chiriguito que esta en la orilla de la playa y la ola se esta acercando.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (16 Sep 2008)

Confirmado, Barclays a punto de llegar a un acuerdo para comprar activos de Leh por dos mil millones de dolares:

BRIEF-Barclays near $2 bln deal for Lehman US assets - WSJ



> *BRIEF-Barclays near $2 bln deal for Lehman US assets - WSJ*
> 
> Sept 16 (Reuters) - Sept 16 (Reuters) - Barclays Plc:
> * Close to deal to buy Lehman Brothers Holdings Inc assets for about $2
> ...


----------



## Pepius (16 Sep 2008)

Como ya he dicho otras veces, yo de bolsa no entiendo una mierda, pero miedo me está dando ver vuetros caretos de susto digitales por aquí... :

EDIT: No se ve la puta gráfica porque pone s c r i p t o algo...


----------



## Carnivale (16 Sep 2008)

A meter pasta


a Reserva Federal (Fed) inyectó hoy otros 50.000 millones de dólares en el sistema financiero de Estados Unidos en un intento por mantener la liquidez de los mercados. El Banco de la Reserva Federal de Nueva York inyectó este dinero mediante acuerdos de recompra (repos) de deuda, tal y como hizo ayer por un importe de 70.000 millones de dólares.

Estas son las mayores intervenciones de la Reserva en sustento de los mercados financieros desde los esfuerzos de estabilización que siguieron a los ataques terroristas en EEUU en septiembre de 2001.

Los acuerdos de recompra causaron una disminución de la tasa de interés para préstamos interbancarios de corto plazo, que inició ayer la jornada en el 3,75% -muy por encima de la meta de la Reserva- debido a que los bancos, temiendo el derrumbe de la aseguradora American International Group (AIG), restringieron sus créditos.

Después de la inyección de fondos de la Reserva, la tasa de interés interbancario -de referencia en EEUU- retornó a la meta de la Reserva que ha estado en el 2% desde finales de abril.

Durante la jornada de ayer hubo créditos interbancarios a un día (overnight) con una tasa de hasta el 6%. Fue el mayor diferencial de tasas en una década. 


Invertia.com - La Fed inyecta 50.000 millones dólares para restar histeria al mercado


----------



## Kalevala (16 Sep 2008)

Como era el dicho ese de bolsa....

Vende con musica de violines, compra con ruido de cañones!

Pues bien el momento de vender ya pasó pero el de comprar aun no ha llegado. Esto no son cañones, son escopetillas.

Aunque la volatilidad del IBEX estaba esta mañana en el 60% : (ahora en el 58%)


----------



## peptroc (16 Sep 2008)

*Se suspende la negociación en la bolsa rusa tras fuerte desplome*

Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones


> Se suspende la negociación en la bolsa rusa tras fuerte desplome
> 15:58 La negociación en la bolsa Rusa ha sido suspendida durante una hora después de que su principal indicador Micex perdiese un 16%. “Hay problemas de liquidez en el mercado. Los usuarios tiene problemas para refinanciar sus posiciones por lo que han empezado a vender”, indicó a Bloomberg Oleg Vorotnisky, analista en Moscú.



P.D: repito lo que indican "hay problemas de liquidez...." , a que me suena esto..


----------



## Misterio (16 Sep 2008)

Carpatos.


Rusia se desploma 19%


----------



## INTRUDER (16 Sep 2008)

TODO ES UN AUTENTICO BLUF

::


----------



## Tupper (16 Sep 2008)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> El que quiera Circo que siga hoy AIG, están actuando los artistas del trapecio...



...sin red.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Sep 2008)

ven

washington, wachovia, aig, rebotan ahora mismo


----------



## peptroc (16 Sep 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ven
> 
> washington, wachovia, aig, rebotan ahora mismo



Cazagangas a corto. Lo interesante será ver como terminan.

Saludos.


----------



## Carnivale (16 Sep 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ven
> 
> Washington, Wachovia, Aig, Rebotan Ahora Mismo



Aig; -50%.


----------



## El_Presi (16 Sep 2008)

ya está el DOW casi en verde


----------



## elefante (16 Sep 2008)

esto va'parriba


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Sep 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> Aig; -50%.



-32% ahora mismo


----------



## Starkiller (16 Sep 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> ya está el DOW casi en verde



Mira la figura del IBEX de hoy. Es posible que WS haga algo muy similar.


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (16 Sep 2008)

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets




> 16:33:01 h.
> Ambiente de mercado [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Sep 2008)

El Pobrecito Hablador dijo:


> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets



guardemosla


PORQUE SUBe BANESTO?


fortis tan arriba?


----------



## Carnivale (16 Sep 2008)

Me quedo con esto



> Las noticias de que AIG si va a tener dinero público para salvarle de la quiebra las ha difundido la cadena televisiva CNBC, pero no hay nada oficial. La FED dice que no hace comentarios. Esta cadena es típico que difunda comunicados así en momentos críticos de mercado.


----------



## Tupper (16 Sep 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> Me quedo con esto Las noticias de que AIG si va a tener dinero público para salvarle de la quiebra las ha difundido la cadena televisiva CNBC, pero no hay nada oficial. La FED dice que no hace comentarios. Esta cadena es típico que difunda comunicados así en momentos críticos de mercado.



Menudos gilipollas los de la CNBC.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Sep 2008)

joder vaya mierda de mundo


----------



## el arquitecto (16 Sep 2008)

entretenida la tarde, no?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2008)

Alguien dudaba que rebotaría en el 10700? 

Es que "semos" los mejores!!!!!

Nombre Puntos Var. (%) Var. (puntos) Anterior Hora
*IBEX 35 10.911,50 +0,11% +12,50 10.899,00 * 17:38
BEL 20 2.905,94 -2,26% -67,07 2.973,01 17:19
DAX 30 5.965,17 -1,63% -98,99 6.064,16 17:45
CAC 40 4.114,14 -1,32% -54,83 4.168,97 17:19
FTSE 100 5.025,60 -3,43% -178,60 5.204,20 17:35
PSI 20 8.090,99 -0,07% -5,38 8.096,37 17:19
MIB 30 27.171,00 -2,58% -719,00 27.890,00 17:23
EUROSTOXX 50 3.088,43 -1,99% -62,74 3.151,17 17:44

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Sep 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ws9QTClUSqs&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ws9QTClUSqs&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2008)

Si no cambian mucho mucho las cosas en "guolestrit", mañana en el IBEX van a caer ostias como panes.... 

Por resumir la situación:
WaMu +14%
MoSta -18%
AIG -41%

Saludos...


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (16 Sep 2008)

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets



> 18:14:35 h.
> iTRAXX Crossover
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2008)

¿Que me estás contando del Sabadell...???? :



Saludos


----------



## ronald29780 (16 Sep 2008)

No voy a mirar la capitalizacion pero entre el Viernes pasao y hoy, Rosneft, creo que la empresa más grande del mundo, se dejado un 21%...:

Y esto con la teoria de las materias primas como bote salvavidas de trasfondos.

Será en Octubre. Fijo...


----------



## D-Fens (16 Sep 2008)

A ver a ver, que ese numerillo del Sabadell a mí también me los ha puesto de corbata... 

Se supone que es (¿era?) uno de los bancos españoles que tienen menos morosidad, ¿no? ¿a qué se debe ese número tan alto, han pringado a saco con Lehman?


----------



## creative (16 Sep 2008)

Infobolsa -> Ficha Valor Índices -> Resumen

mirar la grafica por dios, el movimiento especulativo que se ha hecho esta tarde con el rumor de los intereses


----------



## El_Presi (16 Sep 2008)




----------



## goliardo (16 Sep 2008)

Lista de los que han prestado dinero a Lehman:

Crisis on Wall Street : Lehman Makes It Official in Overnight Chapter 11 Filing

(sacado de investors conundrum)


----------



## Tupper (16 Sep 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> entretenida la tarde, no?



Ya te digo.


----------



## Rocket (16 Sep 2008)

Pues el dow se esta disparando... +1,70; igual mañana tenemos subidas en el IBEX y todo...


----------



## Misterio (16 Sep 2008)

Hombre que si tendremos subida supersubida.


----------



## Starkiller (16 Sep 2008)

Si hubieran bajado tipos, no te digo que no, pero habiendo mantenido...

salida entorno a los 10.400, subida hasta los 10.700, y de ahí, p'abaho, creo yo.


----------



## Carnivale (16 Sep 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Si hubieran bajado tipos, no te digo que no, pero habiendo mantenido...
> 
> salida entorno a los 10.400, subida hasta los 10.700, y de ahí, p'abaho, creo yo.



Mañana hay rebote.


----------



## creative (16 Sep 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> Mañana hay rebote.



Esperate no haya ninguna sorpresita, cuendo cierre la bolsa  alguna suspension y esas cosas


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (17 Sep 2008)

Cerrando largo de Barclays a 345, lo abri a 290 hace un par de dias. Nice tidy profit


----------



## radurdin (17 Sep 2008)

IBEX 35	puntos	Variación	Hora
11.059,60	+1,36% +148,10	12:04:59

Soy consciente de que no tengo NPI de economía, lo reconozco. Soy consciente de que a veces hay rebotes cuando la cosa baja (el del gato muerto ese) Pero que con la que está cayendo suba el ibex... O alguien está especulando a saco, o realmente esos numeritos se los estan inventando unos tíos con ganas de cachondeo...


----------



## elefante (17 Sep 2008)

radurdin dijo:


> IBEX 35	puntos	Variación	Hora
> 11.059,60	+1,36% +148,10	12:04:59
> 
> Soy consciente de que no tengo NPI de economía, lo reconozco. Soy consciente de que a veces hay rebotes cuando la cosa baja (el del gato muerto ese) Pero que con la que está cayendo suba el ibex... O alguien está especulando a saco, o realmente esos numeritos se los estan inventando unos tíos con ganas de cachondeo...



Están metiendo 80000 millones de los impuestos y metiendolos en la bolsa por decirlo de forma burda, además de que han lanzado el mensaje USA acerca su politica monetario aun más a la de Zimbabue. Poco está subiendo


----------



## radurdin (17 Sep 2008)

elefante dijo:


> Están metiendo 80000 millones de los impuestos y metiendolos en la bolsa por decirlo de forma burda, además de que han lanzado el mensaje USA acerca su politica monetario aun más a la de Zimbabue. Poco está subiendo



Vale, ¿pero el inversor no se da cuenta de que eso es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana? Siempre me acuerdo de aquella frase "si en una partida de póker no localizas al pardillo en 2 minutos, que sepas que eres tú" 

Me da que el pardillo somos nosotros


----------



## elefante (17 Sep 2008)

radurdin dijo:


> Vale, ¿pero el inversor no se da cuenta de que eso es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana? Siempre me acuerdo de aquella frase "si en una partida de póker no localizas al pardillo en 2 minutos, que sepas que eres tú"
> 
> Me da que el pardillo somos nosotros



El inversor se da cuenta de que siempre va a ganar. Cuando la empresa tenga beneficios, las acciones suben. Cuando tenga pérdidas los ciudadanos se las cubren.


----------



## shoah (17 Sep 2008)

Pasados los 11.000 y sin visos de bajar mucho, ¿hasta donde/cuando creeis que va a seguir subiendo el IBEX?

Yo digo que hasta otro banco/empresa haga el amago de quebrar y el gobierno de los USA diga que no lo salva... Es que parece que deshoja una margarita: Merry sí, Lehman no, AIG si...


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Sep 2008)

No hay que irse tan lejos

Las acciones del HBOS retroceden cerca del 40 por ciento en la Bolsa de Londres - Yahoo! Finanzas


Londres, 17 sep (EFE).- Las acciones del Halifax Bank of Scotland (HBOS), el mayor banco hipotecario del Reino Unido, volvieron a caer hoy en la Bolsa de Londres cerca del 40 por ciento, ante los temores de los inversores sobre su refinanciación.

Nuevo zombie


----------



## Starkiller (17 Sep 2008)

elefante dijo:


> El inversor se da cuenta de que siempre va a ganar. Cuando la empresa tenga beneficios, las acciones suben. Cuando tenga pérdidas los ciudadanos se las cubren.



Cuida ¡ding! con eso. 

En LB el inversor ha palmado como un campeón.
En Freddy y Fanny, ni te cuento. Han perdido hasta los calzones.
En AIG, ya ha dicho la FED que se reserva el derecho de cancelar completamente los dividendos. Como se materialice, esas acciones no van a valer ni media.

Recordemos que el mercado que aquí importa es el de los Bonos, no el de las acciones.

Palma el pequeño inversor, y, sobre todo, el inversor que desconoce que los es: fondos, etc... es decir, toda inversión en bolsa por la cual el operador no pierde si esas acciones pierden; fondos y demás son la herramienta utilizada para hacer "favores" y "Manipulaciones" en bolsa.

Aunque, claro, ahora que los "garantizados" (Que era lo que permitía, en parte, estos riesgos) se estan encareciendo y acabando, vamos a ir asistiendo a un progresivo cese de esas manipulaciones bursátiles, creo yo. Aunque para eos habrá que esperar a la debacle de los Swaps, que aun no ha llegado, pero ya esta cerca.


----------



## shoah (17 Sep 2008)

joder, si es que no nos da tiempo de hablar sobre un hundimiento y ya ya hay otro en camino... esto no es accidente, es una puta colisión múltiple


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Sep 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Cuida ¡ding! con eso.
> 
> En LB el inversor ha palmado como un campeón.
> En Freddy y Fanny, ni te cuento. Han perdido hasta los calzones.
> ...



Esto es un Owned en todo regla, lo mejor de la mañana, ¿es eso cierto?


----------



## elefante (17 Sep 2008)

HBOS.... es que estos británicos son unos pusilanimes. Solo son 125.000 millones y hay 60 millones de británicos. Que cada británico, hombre mujer o niño les preste 2000€ y problema resuelto. Total, ¿que son 8000€ para una familia de 4?. Ay, ay, si es que nos jugamos la estabilidad del sistema financiero por minucias ...


----------



## shoah (17 Sep 2008)

elefante dijo:


> HBOS.... es que estos británicos son unos pusilanimes. Solo son 125.000 millones y hay 60 millones de británicos. Que cada británico, hombre mujer o niño les preste 2000€ y problema resuelto. Total, ¿que son 8000€ para una familia de 4?. Ay, ay, si es que nos jugamos la estabilidad del sistema financiero por minucias ...



Pero que cabrón


----------



## Starkiller (17 Sep 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esto es un Owned en todo regla, lo mejor de la mañana, ¿es eso cierto?



Mi fuente (La publicó el presi en el hilo principal de AIG en algún momento entre ayer y hoy, creo):

mercados,finanzas,economia,fondos y cotizaciones - Invertia



> Los intereses de los contribuyentes están protegidos por términos clave en el préstamo. El mismo es garantizado por todos los bienes de AIG, y de sus subsidiarias primarias no reguladas. Estos bienes incluyen las existencias de prácticamente todas las subsidiarias reguladas. Se espera que préstamo sea pagado con los fondos que se obtendrán de la venta de bienes de la empresa. El gobierno de Estados Unidos recibirá el control de 79,9% en AIG* y tiene el derecho de vetar el pago de dividendos a los accionistas comunes y preferidos*


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Sep 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Mi fuente (La publicó el presi en el hilo principal de AIG en algún momento entre ayer y hoy, creo):
> 
> mercados,finanzas,economia,fondos y cotizaciones - Invertia



¿y quien va a querer meter el cuello en esas acciones totalmente intervenidas?


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Sep 2008)

segun invertia el FT100 sube un 1%
segun yahoo baja un 2%


¿?¿?¿


----------



## Starkiller (17 Sep 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿y quien va a querer meter el cuello en esas acciones totalmente intervenidas?



Pues veamos... Hablo de oidas y seguramente diga alguna gilipollez, pero:

Como garantía, la FED ha recibido Warrants con el derecho de comprar hasta el 79'9% de las acciones de AIG.

La cosa es, no tengo muy claro cuales serán las condiciones de esos Warrants, o la fecha, o el precio de compra pactado, pero doy por hecho:

1. Que ahora mismo el único valor de esas acciones será la posibilidad de que la FED ejecute esos warrants
2. Que el valor de la acción nunca superara el establecido por los warrants.
3. Que los movimientos especulativos de ayer, absolutamente locos, del valor de AIG tenían más que ver con esto que con otra cosa.

Es decir, el valor de esas acciones ya no se basa en dividendos, sino en si la FED las comprará o no, y claro, en estas condiciones la información privilegiada es más privilegiada y el inversor esta en pelotas a menos que sea amiho de la FED.


----------



## creative (17 Sep 2008)

Señores se acerca la apertura de wall y no son muy buenas precisamente.

Wall empezara perdiendo 100 puntos mientras los restos de AIG pierden un 45%


----------



## creative (17 Sep 2008)

creative dijo:


> Señores se acerca la apertura de wall y no son muy buenas precisamente.
> 
> Wall empezara perdiendo 100 puntos mientras los restos de AIG pierden un 45%



100 perdona queria decir 180

Miercoles rosa la fiesta continua, haber quien ha sido el pringado que a comprado esta mañana, por cierto Sr Solbes lo que dijo de poner el dinero las pension en bolsa, habra sido que no verdad?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Sep 2008)

*Pánico vendedor...*

Pánico vendedor

Fíjense si hay miedo en el mercado. Las notas del tesoro de EEUU a 3 meses están siendo compradas de manera tan intensa buscando refugio, que sus tipos de interés tocan el mínimo ¡desde 1954!

Cárpatos....


----------



## el arquitecto (17 Sep 2008)

notas del tesoro?

quienes son esos notas?

(vaya semanita... desde que el foro no peta, esto es un chat!)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Sep 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> notas del tesoro?
> 
> quienes son esos notas?
> 
> (vaya semanita... desde que el foro no peta, esto es un chat!)



Tu avatar hace una pinta de saberlo todo...


----------



## el arquitecto (17 Sep 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tu avatar hace una pinta de saberlo todo...



si se lo quieres preguntar... prueba con una medium o con la guija esa...
el señor tange murio hace 3 años...
aunque dudo mucho que supiera algo de notas americanas y bolsas rusas que se desploman sin motivo aparente...


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (17 Sep 2008)

Parece que la SEC va a volver a prohibir los cortos "desnudos" (naked short selling), esta vez la prohibicion se alarga a cualquier stock de USA (antes era solo los bancos). Efectivo a partir del lunes. No confirmado todavia.


----------



## Starkiller (17 Sep 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Parece que la SEC va a volver a prohibir los cortos "desnudos" (naked short selling), esta vez la prohibicion se alarga a cualquier stock de USA (antes era solo los bancos). Efectivo a partir del lunes. No confirmado todavia.



Joder... a ver que dice cárpatos. Si es cierto va a echar culebras por la boca.


----------



## El_Presi (17 Sep 2008)

Bloomberg.com: Worldwide

SEC Stiffens Rules Limiting Short-Selling Amid Market Turmoil

By Jesse Westbrook and Edgar Ortega

Sept. 17 (Bloomberg) -- The U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission stiffened rules against manipulative short-selling after a market rout pushed American International Group Inc. to the brink of collapse and triggered Lehman Brothers Holdings Inc.'s bankruptcy.

The SEC adopted two regulations today forcing traders and brokers to close out short sales, amid concern investors are driving down share prices by flooding markets with sell orders. A third rule makes it a securities fraud when short sellers deceive brokers about delivering borrowed shares to buyers.

``These several actions today make it crystal clear that the SEC has zero tolerance for abusive'' short-selling, SEC Chairman Christopher Cox said in a statement.

Lawmakers and regulators are questioning whether short sellers have contributed to a crisis by spreading false information and using abusive tactics to attack companies. Hedge funds and other investors argue that poor business strategies are to blame, not short sellers.

In traditional short sales, traders borrow shares that they then sell. If the price drops, they profit by buying back the stock, repaying the loan and pocketing the difference.

The SEC rules approved today target so-called naked short- selling, in which traders never borrow shares from their brokers. The agency is concerned that such a strategy can free investors to manipulate prices by placing unlimited sell orders.

One SEC regulation eliminates an exemption for options market-makers to deliver shares of companies placed on so-called threshold lists. Companies are listed when they have a high number of borrowed shares that haven't been delivered.

Market-Makers

The rule will make it harder for options market-makers to hedge trades when they sell put contracts, said Stephen J. Nelson, a securities lawyer in White Plains, New York.

``If you want to short the stock you're going to have to deliver it, and the only way to really do that is to pre- borrow,'' Nelson said. `Professional traders are not in the business of taking that kind of risk. They would be very reluctant to face the five-day window because buy-in can be very expensive.''

The SEC also approved a rule drafted in March that would make it a fraud for investors to lie to their broker about locating shares to sell short. Currently, brokers are able to rely on their customers' assurance that they had located shares that could be used to cover a short sale.

The SEC rules don't reinstitute an ``emergency'' order that expired last month, which placed restrictions on short-selling in Lehman, Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac and 16 securities firms. The order required investors betting on a decline in stock prices to arrange to borrow the shares before completing a sale.

The SEC also declined to bring back the so-called uptick rule, which allowed short sales only if a preceding trade boosted a company's stock price. Lawmakers such as U.S. Senator Charles Schumer, a New York Democrat, have questioned the agency's June 2007 decision to remove the rule.

To contact the reporter on this story: Jesse Westbrook in Washington at jwestbrook1@bloomberg.net; Edgar Ortega in New York at ebarrales@bloomberg.net.
Last Updated: September 17, 2008 09:52 EDT


----------



## Perchas (17 Sep 2008)

creative dijo:


> *por cierto Sr Solbes lo que dijo de poner el dinero las pension en bolsa, habra sido que no verdad?*



No nos acojone usted más de lo que estamos, esperemos que el perzoso del Solbes se le haya olvidado la idea, aunque con la venta del oro peego un pelotazo de mucho cuidado,,


*¡Ahi que miedo tengo!*

P.D. por favor corrijanme: "Ahí hay un hombre diciendo ay ay ay"


----------



## MA_GT (17 Sep 2008)

Menudo bajón ha pegado en la última hora

17:28:53 
10.664,30 -2,27:


----------



## Marai (17 Sep 2008)

MA_GT dijo:


> Menudo bajón ha pegado en la última hora
> 
> 17:28:53
> 10.664,30 -2,27:



Y el Dow Jones pierde ahora mismo 350 puntitos.

¡Bernankeeeeeeeeeeeee!

¡Di algo!


----------



## Miss Marple (17 Sep 2008)

Marai dijo:


> Y el Dow Jones pierde ahora mismo 350 puntitos.
> 
> ¡Bernankeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> ¡Di algo!



Ya hago, estoy aquí dándole al botasfumeiro y rogando a la virgen de los desamparados!

(fotografía tomada hace escasos minutos en Liberty Street, Nueva York, frente al edificio de la reserva federal).


----------



## el arquitecto (17 Sep 2008)

Miss Marple dijo:


> Ya hago, estoy aquí dándole al botasfumeiro y rogando a la virgen de los desamparados!
> 
> (fotografía tomada hace escasos minutos en Liberty Street, Nueva York, frente al edificio de la reserva federal).



a ver... los de cccp of america (hilo oficial) que se curraron las jetas de los lideres en photoshop... que acudan a tunear como es debido esta fotico...

que al bernake no se le ve bien... jeje


----------



## Miss Marple (17 Sep 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> a ver... los de cccp of america (hilo oficial) que se curraron las jetas de los lideres en photoshop... que acudan a tunear como es debido esta fotico...
> 
> que al bernake no se le ve bien... jeje



Y el de la derecha tiene un aire a Solbes afeitado...


----------



## luisfernando (17 Sep 2008)

ha cerrado con -2.28% juash jajajaja y estamos a la mitad de la semana xD


----------



## Palacete (17 Sep 2008)

Con todos los respetos, ¿qué le dicen? 
¡¡¡Amparo, pásame el porro!!!


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2008)

*No lo hagas manué...*


Saludos


----------



## Starkiller (17 Sep 2008)

luisfernando dijo:


> ha cerrado con -2.28% juash jajajaja y estamos a la mitad de la semana xD



Y le ha salvado la campana, porque pintaba que iba a caer un rato más... El desfase con WS le esta viniendo bien al IBEX, estos días, aunque a la larga...


----------



## Miss Marple (17 Sep 2008)

Ha llegado ya el DJ a los 10,700?


----------



## iLuso (17 Sep 2008)

DJ 10695 ahora mismo....


----------



## Misterio (17 Sep 2008)

Miss Marple dijo:


> Ha llegado ya el DJ a los 10,700?



El mínimo de hoy 10660, ahora anda ligeramente por encima de los 10700.


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Sep 2008)

Ha llegado hasta 10.660, pero ahora esta recuperando a 10.733, ufff ¡¡¡¡


----------



## iLuso (17 Sep 2008)

... y de nuevo a 10720. Lleva unos minutos "tonteando" con el 10700. Como dice Carpatos, ahora mismo lo salva el filtro ;-)


----------



## Starkiller (17 Sep 2008)

Pues esta mas o menos como cerro el ibex, en torno a los 10,650...


----------



## Miss Marple (17 Sep 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ha llegado hasta 10.660, pero ahora esta recuperando a 10.733, ufff ¡¡¡¡



Gracias.
El rebote estaba cantado, a ver si a la segunda cae. Yo creo que hoy nos podemos ir cerca de 10.000, y/o Bernanke pone los tipos a 0.25%.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (17 Sep 2008)

*8 de Noviembre de 2007: 15.945,7 puntos*

Está bien recordarlo. Un tercio en un año. Campion lig. :


----------



## Nazgulillo (17 Sep 2008)

Aig -45,33%

Y duran, y duran...


----------



## imyourend (17 Sep 2008)

cada vez que pasan 5 minutos sin un nuevo post en este hilo, pienso que os habeis ido corriendo al super a comprar latas de atun


----------



## chameleon (17 Sep 2008)

esto está yendo demasiado rápido, no llegamos a octubre...
se supone que quieren que el nuevo presi de los USA llegue limpio como salvador, osea quieren que explote todo antes, pero entonces ¿para qué lo han estado aguantando hasta ahora? ¿porqué quieres concentrar lo peor en dos meses?

...os dejo que ha venido el instalador del potabilizador del agua


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Sep 2008)

Me voy a la tasca, si se cae el mundo ya me enterare luego, que con 3 o 4 birras se ve todo mejor.

Bonito filtro descalcificador que tienes chameleon, que no te timen en el precio y si lo quieres completer pon un filtro de solidos de 200 micras en la entrada y en los grifos de la cocina filtro solidos 50 o 25 micras más filtro carbon activo.

P.D. Durante un tiempo lleve una empresa de tratamiento de aguas


----------



## goliardo (17 Sep 2008)

seacock dijo:


> MS pierde un 40%
> 
> Esto es un crack en toda regla.



MS?

¿Microsoft?

Un 4% me sale en invertia

Edito: Morgan Stanley

Hoy no es mi día


----------



## chameleon (17 Sep 2008)

19:56 DOW -3.09 y 
19:38 Nasdaq -4.12

tengo miedo ...


----------



## ronald29780 (17 Sep 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> 19:56 DOW -3.09 y
> 19:38 Nasdaq -4.12
> 
> tengo miedo ...



El S&P me da otro minimo de 1167 points/ 20:15 CEST


----------



## David_ (17 Sep 2008)

goliardo dijo:


> MS?
> 
> ¿Microsoft?
> 
> ...



ja, ja, muy bueno te has cubierto de gloria, si que todos tenemos días espesos. jo molaría que se la pegara Microsoft, tanta chulería y luego el windows peta por todos lados.


----------



## El_Presi (17 Sep 2008)

Wall Street puede acabar en mínimos del día, ahora mismo el NASDAQ y el S&P bajando bastatne más del 4%


----------



## Marai (17 Sep 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> Wall Street puede acabar en mínimos del día, ahora mismo el NASDAQ y el S&P bajando bastatne más del 4%



Menudo piñazo se está dando. Lunes-Miercoles = -800 puntos el Dow


----------



## creative (17 Sep 2008)

PRESI EL DOW TOCA LOS -400 !!!

A las 21:57 : 10.639,46 419,56 (3,84%)


----------



## El_Presi (17 Sep 2008)

al final el DOW más de un 4% también


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2008)

creative dijo:


> PRESI EL DOW TOCA LOS -400 !!!
> 
> A las 21:57 : 10.639,46 419,56 (3,84%)



Ya te digo, pero por lo menos Walt Disney sube... 



Saludos


----------



## Jucari (17 Sep 2008)

Mi madre.....

Que acelerón final...


un 4% el Dow

un 5% el nasdaq


----------



## El_Presi (17 Sep 2008)

Dow -4.11%
Nasdaq -4.94%
S&p 500 -4.73%


----------



## El_Presi (17 Sep 2008)

igual vemos una bajada conjunta de tipos, porque la situación es de pánico


----------



## Garrafone (17 Sep 2008)

La plata sube un 15%


----------



## Garrafone (17 Sep 2008)

Morgan Stanley baja mas de un 25%


----------



## azazel_iii (17 Sep 2008)

Garrafone dijo:


> Morgan Stanley baja mas de un 25%



¿A qué hora española se cierra en EEUU?


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (17 Sep 2008)

La mayor caida del NASDAQ en 7 anyos.


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (17 Sep 2008)

*21:16:40 h.*

21:16:40 h. 

AIG/Morgan 
-40% y -26%

Con rescates como estos ¿Quien quiere ser rescatado?
:


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2008)

*Mañana será un gran dia...* 







Saludos


----------



## El_Presi (17 Sep 2008)

azazel_iii dijo:


> ¿A qué hora española se cierra en EEUU?



ya ha cerrado, a las 22:00


----------



## goliardo (17 Sep 2008)

Uhhhh!!!! uaaaaarggggghhhh!!!!! uuuuhhhhhhhh!

¡¡Que me da algo!!! que me da algooooo!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Sep 2008)

INVESTIGADEUR dijo:


> 21:16:40 h.
> 
> AIG/Morgan
> -40% y -26%
> ...



No le han hecho ningún favor...

por cierto, para cuando el hilo monografico-destructor para Morgan???, ya toca, no?


----------



## creative (17 Sep 2008)

The New York Times - Breaking News, World News & Multimedia


El_Presi dijo:


> ya ha cerrado, a las 22:00





Presi la portada de del NYTIMES no tiene desperdicio alguno


Welcome to hell!!!


----------



## adso de melk (17 Sep 2008)

inyectar más dinero no sirve para nada; toca mover tipos y yo lo haría hacia arriba para darle algo del valor al dinero. Bajar tipos es la receta del desastre.

Eso si, si tienes deudas mejor que te busques una cuerda y un pino


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Sep 2008)

Jueves 18: el día del autoconvencimiento??


----------



## Jucari (17 Sep 2008)

Si el rescate de ayer de AIG ha servido para esta locura de hoy??...que nos espera mañana Presi?....

El ibex se ha salvado por la diferencia horaria....pero mañana mas de uno saltara por la borda.


----------



## cacereño (17 Sep 2008)

Ni en lo sueños más húmedos de los madmaxistas radicales, hoygan.


----------



## maquiabelo (17 Sep 2008)

*sin palabras*

URGENTE Crash en Wall Street: Dow (-4%), S&P 500 (-4,7%), Nasdaq (-4,9%):
ndices: Ibex35, Mercado Continuo, Latibex, Dow Jones, Nasdaq, Euro stoxx 50, Dax, Cac 40, Bel 20... - cotizalia.com-


----------



## Alexandros (17 Sep 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> La mayor caida del NASDAQ en 7 anyos.





La madre!!!!! :


El demonio se acerca, no le miréis a los ojos.


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KjOHAoXqtU4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KjOHAoXqtU4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## ronald29780 (17 Sep 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> Wall Street puede acabar en mínimos del día, ahora mismo el NASDAQ y el S&P bajando bastatne más del 4%



Desde luego.

S&P 500 con 21 valores en verde (hay que decirlo y a niveles de Octubre de 2005.


----------



## imyourend (17 Sep 2008)

La realidad supera, los peores augurios.


----------



## el arquitecto (17 Sep 2008)

pero si el nikkei ese habia acabado en verde... y lo de aig estaba "solucionado"... y han dado tropecientos millones de dolares...

a que viene esta caidita?

ah! seguramente es el tipico movimiento reculatorio para tomar impulso... veras mañana que subidas... vertiginosas!


----------



## Tupper (17 Sep 2008)

URGENTE Crash en Wall Street: Dow (-4%), S&P 500 (-4,7%), Nasdaq (-4,9%)


----------



## Perchas (17 Sep 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Si el rescate de ayer de AIG ha servido para esta locura de hoy??...que nos espera mañana Presi?....
> 
> El ibex se ha salvado por la diferencia horaria....pero mañana mas de uno saltara por la borda.



El ibex está al doble que en el 2003, por lo tanto le queda por bajar y las cosas se pondrán donde nunca debería haberse movido, el burbujon de ibex también es de aúpa.

Pero estos del Ibex parece que solo escuchan el sonido del violin


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (17 Sep 2008)

Con todo yo creo que esto es el principio del fin.
De la crisis me refiero.
Vuelvo a decir lo mismo de otros dias, eso no significa que no vaya a haber mas dolor, todo lo contrario ahora viene el dolor y mucho.
Ahora es el peor momento para el paro, los sueldos, las revueltas sociales....
Porque la sociedad va por detras de esto que estamos viendo, porque tarda un tiempo en llegar a la calle desde arriba.

Creo que a peor no puede ir mas, al menos de forma civilizada.
Si se rompe el orden.... pues entonces ya no habra que creer nada, simplemente suerte.
Yo confio en esta sociedad, que nada tiene que ver en nivel cultural con la del siglo XIX, aunque efectivamente economicamente hablando sea paleta.
:


----------



## scola (17 Sep 2008)

Mañana bajadita guapa en el Timex 35, nos vamos a 9000 como un tiro


----------



## adso de melk (17 Sep 2008)

Recuerdo vagamente a una analista de invertia que decía que terminábamos el año con el IBEX a 17000, que es el numero de ostias como panes que le tenían que dar.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (17 Sep 2008)

INVESTIGADEUR dijo:


> Con todo yo creo que esto es el principio del fin.
> De la crisis me refiero.
> Vuelvo a decir lo mismo de otros dias, eso no significa que no vaya a haber mas dolor, todo lo contrario ahora viene el dolor y mucho.
> Ahora es el peor momento para el paro, los sueldos, las revueltas sociales....
> ...



Yo opino parecido, esto puede ser el principio del final de la crisis, pero para EEUU. Aqui en España nos queda sufir lo mismo en cuanto a caídas de bolsa, precios de vivienda (que hasta ahora han caido una miseria en comparación) y flexibilizacion del mercado laboral.


----------



## Jucari (17 Sep 2008)

¿Una sociedad con unos cientos de miles de misiles nucleares que no habian precisamente en el siglo XIX?


----------



## el arquitecto (17 Sep 2008)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Yo opino parecido, esto puede ser el principio del final de la crisis, pero para EEUU. Aqui en España nos queda sufir lo mismo en cuanto a caídas de bolsa, precios de vivienda (que hasta ahora han caido una miseria en comparación) y flexibilizacion del mercado laboral.



estamos desfasados un año...

aun tenemos que ver aumentos de morosidad brutales y bajadas de precios de inmobiliario no menos brutales...

hay quien calcula que para la vuelta del verano que viene... no queda una caja sana... todas intervenidas o fusionadas...
y los precios de las casitas... entre la mitad y un tercio de lo que valen... (mejor dicho, lo que valian en 2007), overshooting aparte...

luego habria que hablar sobre deflacion y paro... pero lo dejamos para otro hilo, no?
que este es del ibex... y... mañana toca subida... no van a ser todos los dias bajadas...
(digoyo)


----------



## creative (17 Sep 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> estamos desfasados un año...
> 
> aun tenemos que ver aumentos de morosidad brutales y bajadas de precios de inmobiliario no menos brutales...
> 
> ...





Ni dios sabe que podra suceder mañana ya que el panico no lo controla nadie, yo espero que la Fed salga hasta de que abrá Japon, como ayer y ponga alguna medida sobre la mesa por que si el Nikkei cae un 4 o 4,5% la bola nieve habra crecido tanto que dios sabe que pasara en europa


----------



## CHARLIE (17 Sep 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> Recuerdo vagamente a una analista de invertia que decía que terminábamos el año con el IBEX a 17000, que es el numero de ostias como panes que le tenían que dar.





JIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJI, muy buena esta, jijijijiji
Es que, bueno, no voy a volver a repetirme (ver mi firma), pero lo que opino de los "expertos" y "ana-LISTOS(as)", cada vez lo tengo más arraigado.

Y......¿cuánto pueden llegar a percibir de nómina semejantes Lumbreras superdotados?

Un saludo


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (17 Sep 2008)

De carpatos:

"Tras el cierre del mercado New York Times afirma que Wachovia y Morgan Stanley están planeando una fusión con lo que ambos suben en el fuera de horas casi el 6 %."

Rumore, rumore...


----------



## CHARLIE (17 Sep 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> estamos desfasados un año...
> 
> aun tenemos que ver aumentos de morosidad brutales y bajadas de precios de inmobiliario no menos brutales...
> 
> ...





Totalmente de acuerdo contigo al 100%. Haciendo un poco de ejercicio de imaginación y viendo la debacle que se está produciendo, quien tenga un poco de intuición ya puede prever y entender que las tan criticadas posibles bajadas del orden 40-60% de los pisos como muchas veces se ha "augurado o profetizado" en este foro sobre el pico máximo de la burbuja, son ya factibles a la vuelta de la esquina......y ni aún así se van a vender ni la tercera parte del excedente de inmuebles que hay en este país de la "champions Lijjjjj".

Sencillamente BRUTAL el panorama que se presenta (y aquí mucho mucho más que en el resto de los paises de la UE).

Un cordial saludo


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Sep 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> JIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJI, muy buena esta, jijijijiji
> Es que, bueno, no voy a volver a repetirme (ver mi firma), pero lo que opino de los "expertos" y "ana-LISTOS(as)", cada vez lo tengo más arraigado.
> 
> Y......¿cuánto pueden llegar a percibir de nómina semejantes Lumbreras superdotados?
> ...



Se rumorea que este hombre trabaja como analista de riesgos para Lehman Brothers...


----------



## Ajoporro (17 Sep 2008)

Lo más bonito será ver a las kajitas y los bankitos sin un puto duro, pero con un montón de tochos en sus inventarios, porque los tochos nunca bajan, todo el mundo sabe que eso es metafísicamente imposible.


----------



## CHARLIE (17 Sep 2008)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Lo más bonito será ver a las kajitas y los bankitos sin un puto duro, pero con un montón de tochos en sus inventarios, porque los tochos nunca bajan, todo el mundo sabe que eso es metafísicamente imposible.



¡EXACTO!. Al ser el "tocho" un valor siempre al alza, terminarán por meterlo en la cámara acorazada del banco de España................a falta de oro, un bién cuyo valor crece por segundos y deja pequeño al vil metal 

Saludos


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (17 Sep 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> estamos desfasados un año...
> 
> aun tenemos que ver aumentos de morosidad brutales y bajadas de precios de inmobiliario no menos brutales...
> 
> ...



Eso es saneamiento.
Es la poda necesaria para que no haya mas troncos y palotes improductivos que hojas productivas en los arboles.
Pero las podas, como toda amputacion, implica dolor.
Desde las yemas, el arbol podado rebrota, crecen las ramas, y a largo plazo da frutos.
Es un simil biologico, pero muy adecuado a la economia. Los arboles viejos tienen muvhas partes improductivas, tronco, palotes, ramas... y pocas hojas.. y aunque el arbol no se muere, produce pocos frutos porque tiene mucho organismo que mantenery que consume recursos.
Una vez podado, el balance economico del arbol es de mucha produccion en las hojas y poco cuerpo no productivo que reduzca el beneficio. El resultado es unos hermosos frutos.

Es necesario todo esto, el sistema tiene que perder mucha grasa y podar a los dirigentes, trabajadores y empresas poco productivos o que tengan poco que ofrecer.
:


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (17 Sep 2008)

bueno chicos hablando por messenger

parece ser que cajamadrid se va a quedar con la ccm

no lo tomeis como si lo hubiera dicho tochovista pero viene del departamento de riesgos de dicha caja


----------



## CHARLIE (17 Sep 2008)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Yo opino parecido, esto puede ser el principio del final de la crisis, pero para EEUU. Aqui en España nos queda sufir lo mismo en cuanto a caídas de bolsa, precios de vivienda (que hasta ahora han caido una miseria en comparación) y flexibilizacion del mercado laboral.



Yo no creo (ni mucho menos) que la crisis de EE.UU llegue a su final, sino más bién todo lo contrario: creo que su superapalancamiento de deudas sobre más deudas que tan bién han sabido "exportar" al resto del mundo se les va a ir de las manos a velocidad de vértigo.
Creo, eso sí, que es el principio del fin del Imperio Yankee tal y como lo hemos conocido, ya que él mismo, en su sobrebia se está autodevorando....... y lo que es peor, creándose un montón (justificado) de letales enemigos que aprovecharán el más mínimo atisbo de debilidad del gigante que se desmorona para pasarle cuentas.

La pregunta es....¿quién reemplazará el liderazgo del ya moribundo imperio Norteamericano?


----------



## Samzer (17 Sep 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> bueno chicos hablando por messenger
> 
> parece ser que cajamadrid se va a quedar con la ccm
> 
> no lo tomeis como si lo hubiera dicho tochovista pero viene del departamento de riesgos de dicha caja



Pronto empiezan las quiebr....perdón quiero decir las fusiones!


----------



## goliardo (17 Sep 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> bueno chicos hablando por messenger
> 
> parece ser que cajamadrid se va a quedar con la ccm
> 
> no lo tomeis como si lo hubiera dicho tochovista pero viene del departamento de riesgos de dicha caja



ccm?

Comunistas Maricones?


----------



## kaxkamel (17 Sep 2008)

*re*



> Yo opino parecido, esto puede ser el principio del final de la crisis, pero para EEUU. Aqui en España nos queda sufir lo mismo en cuanto a caídas de bolsa, precios de vivienda (que hasta ahora han caido una miseria en comparación) y flexibilizacion del mercado laboral.



cuando dices "flexibilizacion del mercado laboral" te refieres a despidos masivos y fulminantes, verdad?


----------



## imyourend (17 Sep 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Yo no creo (ni mucho menos) que la crisis de EE.UU llegue a su final, sino más bién todo lo contrario: creo que su superapalancamiento de deudas sobre más deudas que tan bién han sabido "exportar" al resto del mundo se les va a ir de las manos a velocidad de vértigo.
> Creo, eso sí, que es el principio del fin del Imperio Yankee tal y como lo hemos conocido, ya que él mismo, en su sobrebia se está autodevorando....... y lo que es peor, creándose un montón (justificado) de letales enemigos que aprovecharán el más mínimo atisbo de debilidad del gigante que se desmorona para pasarle cuentas.
> 
> La pregunta es....¿quién reemplazará el liderazgo del ya moribundo imperio Norteamericano?



Como la respuesta sea china estamos listos


----------



## Ajoporro (17 Sep 2008)

goliardo dijo:


> ccm?
> 
> Comunistas Maricones?



no, eso sería cc.mm


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (17 Sep 2008)

sigo con mi conversacion

Sacyr 26000 milloncejos de deuda

y cajamadrid tiene 2400 en el pool


les acaban de conceder 2000 millones, pero el prestamo no se si es nuevo o renegociación, refinanciación de un sindicado de 2000 mm

palabras textuales

"no va a consursar pero si concursa que se joda rivero por ser un lameculos del psoe"

jujauajua


edito: todo lo anterior es presuntamente claro


----------



## CHARLIE (17 Sep 2008)

imyourend dijo:


> Como la respuesta sea china estamos listos



No se sabe quién puede tomar el "relevo", pero de hecho la caída ya a plomo del poder Americano empezó a partir del año 2001 cuando se derrumbaron las dos torres, y (nunca se ha comentado el hecho) el Huracán KATRINA cuando destrozó por completo una enorme plataforma petrolífera de EE.UU en Nueva Orleans.Esta plataforma era tan productiva que NUNCA van a volver a poder recuperar la brutal pérdida económica que ello les deparó (pero los medios de comunicación estaban calladitos, calladitos sobre este tema que no interesaba que saliera a la luz pública). Esto ya les dió una mortal y agónica estocada ...y a medida que se prolonga la agonía, el "enfermo terminal" se vuelve más y más agresivo.


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (17 Sep 2008)

goliardo dijo:


> ccm?
> 
> Comunistas Maricones?



Nooooo, simple, esta clarisimo:

CCM siginifica ¡Cuantas Casas, Mariano!


----------



## Samzer (17 Sep 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> sigo con mi conversacion
> 
> Sacyr 26000 milloncejos de deuda
> 
> ...



26000?....Eso esta al nivel de los bancos USA medianamente (como poco) expuestos a las subprime, es un disparate.


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (17 Sep 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> No se sabe quién puede tomar el "relevo", pero de hecho la caída ya a plomo del poder Americano empezó a partir del año 2001 cuando se derrumbaron las dos torres, y (nunca se ha comentado el hecho) el Huracán KATRINA cuando destrozó por completo una enorme plataforma petrolífera de EE.UU en Nueva Orleans.Esta plataforma era tan productiva que NUNCA van a volver a poder recuperar la brutal pérdida económica que ello les deparó (pero los medios de comunicación estaban calladitos, calladitos sobre este tema que no interesaba que saliera a la luz pública). Esto ya les dió una mortal y agónica estocada ...y a medida que se prolonga la agonía, el "enfermo terminal" se vuelve más y más agresivo.



Por hacer un poco de historia, el Imperio Español (salvando las distancias), comenzo su declive con la ominosa y forzosa declaracion de Bancarrota que tuvo que proclamar Felipe II tras varios desastres economicos y militares.

Todos acaban igual, primero se derrumban economicamente y la sociedad se derrumba detras.
El problema es hasta donde llegara ese derrumbe.
El mayor derrumbe que yo conozco de una sociedad civilizada, culta y prospera fue el derrumbe del Imperio Romano. Que dio paso a siglos de oscuridad hasta el renacimiento.
:


----------



## Tuttle (17 Sep 2008)

INVESTIGADEUR dijo:


> Por hacer un poco de historia, el Imperio Español (salvando las distancias), comenzo su declive con la ominosa y forzosa declaracion de Bancarrota que tuvo que proclamar Felipe II tras varios desastres economicos y militares.
> 
> Todos acaban igual, primero se derrumban economicamente y la sociedad se derrumba detras.
> El problema es hasta donde llegara ese derrumbe.
> ...



No se apaga una luz sin encenderse otra, oriente iluminó al mundo esos años. Ahora nos quedará ¿Brasil?


----------



## Jucari (17 Sep 2008)

¿A que hora abren los asiáticos?....estaran todos temblando ahora mismo....


----------



## El_Presi (18 Sep 2008)

Preapertura menos bajista de las bolsas europeas
07:20

Los Bookmakers de la City prevén una sesión menos bajista de las bolsas europeas tras el rescate de HBOS por parte del banco británico Lloyds. El índice Dax caería un 1,1%, entre 49 y 65, el CAC francés bajaría 0,6% entre 22 y 25 puntos y el FTSE se mantendría con una ligerísima baja gracias a la compra de HBOS por parte de Lloyds.


----------



## Samzer (18 Sep 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> Preapertura menos bajista de las bolsas europeas
> 07:20
> 
> Los Bookmakers de la City prevén una sesión menos bajista de las bolsas europeas tras el rescate de HBOS por parte del banco británico Lloyds. El índice Dax caería un 1,1%, entre 49 y 65, el CAC francés bajaría 0,6% entre 22 y 25 puntos y el FTSE se mantendría con una ligerísima baja gracias a la compra de HBOS por parte de Lloyds.



Demosles un respiro mientras duermen en USA, que lo necesitan


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Sep 2008)

Para hacer boca 

El índice Hang Seng se desploma el 7,38 por ciento a media sesión | Noticias de la Bolsa

En tres sesiones a perdido 3.000 puntos de 19.500 a 16.500 aprox


----------



## comparto-piso (18 Sep 2008)

Parece que en la apertura no se sabe si subir o bajar.


----------



## Jose (18 Sep 2008)

comparto-piso dijo:


> Parece que en la apertura no se sabe si subir o bajar.




No hagáis excesivo caso al tiempo real porque el suministro de datos no está funcionando bien en ninguna plataforma europea. No se sabe si es por los trading Curbs (que ayer se pusieron en marcha en EEUU) o que es lo que está pasando. No vamos a pensar mal, pero se ven operaciones muy raras.:

saludos;


----------



## Kalevala (18 Sep 2008)

De momento no hay preapertura mi apertura a su hora.

Que vergüenza!

Siempre "fallan" cuando hay movidas


----------



## lobomalo (18 Sep 2008)

Jose dijo:


> No hagáis excesivo caso al tiempo real porque el suministro de datos no está funcionando bien en ninguna plataforma europea. No se sabe si es por los trading Curbs (que ayer se pusieron en marcha en EEUU) o que es lo que está pasando. *No vamos a pensar mal, pero se ven operaciones muy raras.:*
> saludos;



por favor cuenta cuenta!!!!


----------



## creative (18 Sep 2008)

Kalevala dijo:


> De momento no hay preapertura mi apertura a su hora.
> 
> Que vergüenza!
> 
> Siempre "fallan" cuando hay movidas



Joder con el timoibex pone que sube un 0,53% por nadie sabe que pasa con cada uno de sus valores....

mientras que en IGmarket pone que esta plano cerca del 0% de subida y bajada


----------



## tonuel (18 Sep 2008)

Pueden soplar lo que quieran, hoy acabará con caida negativa mayor del 3%... 

Hoy toca todo rojo... 


Saludos


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Sep 2008)

Segun Carpatos hay averia, no ve nada ....


----------



## josemazgz (18 Sep 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Pueden soplar lo que quieran, hoy acabará con caida negativa mayor del 3%...
> 
> En negativo claro...
> 
> ...



¿Caída negativa?...o sea...subida?


----------



## tonuel (18 Sep 2008)

josemazgz dijo:


> ¿Caída negativa?...o sea...subida?



Exacto p'arriba, igual que éste... 






Saludos


----------



## comparto-piso (18 Sep 2008)

pues yo en bankinter creo que lo veo bien. el ibex baja ahora un 0.10%


----------



## Depeche (18 Sep 2008)

*próximo soporte 10250*

El ibex va a caer en picado hasta el 10250,no tiene ningún soporte hasta ese nivel.


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Sep 2008)

Me paso al DAX  +0,20 y bajando rapido ...


----------



## Jose (18 Sep 2008)

lobomalo dijo:


> por favor cuenta cuenta!!!!




Yo no sigo mucho el IBEX, pero:
Están ampliando los rangos estáticos de cotización (margen de caídas hasta 8%) de muchas empresas porque hay órdenes de ventas a la desesperada que no encuentran contrapartida a ningún precio.(pánico puro y duro)
Varias no consiguen ni comenzar a cotizar: banco popular, Ferrovial, Corp dermoéstética , entre otras.
Por el contrario se ven compraventas con altísimo volumen que duran segundos entradas y salidas al mismo precio y por mismo número de títulos. Sinsentido. Parece simplemente para dar la sensación de que hay liquidez.
Ejemplo 100.000 títulos comprados en SAN que se venden al mismo precio que han sido comprados pasados tan solo 10 segundos. Además sin dejar rastro.( Fuera de pantalla).
Los futuros de IBEX no cotizaban en los primeros 10 minutos (situación muy extraña).:
El BCE acaba de realizar una inyección de liquidez de 40.000 millones de €. 
Ya solo falta que cierren la bolsa como en Rusia.

saludos;


----------



## Starkiller (18 Sep 2008)

¿No es curioso que tras mostrar un funcionamiento tan estupendo durante tanto tiempo, haya tanto fallo técnico justo en estos momentos? Anda que...


----------



## aterriza como puedas (18 Sep 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> ¿No es curioso que tras mostrar un funcionamiento tan estupendo durante tanto tiempo, haya tanto fallo técnico justo en estos momentos? Anda que...



Las casualidades tienden a suceder todas juntas...


----------



## tonuel (18 Sep 2008)

*Mama, tengo caca...*





360.000 millones de $, da igual, quien rie último... 




Saludos


----------



## shoah (18 Sep 2008)

Impresionante...

¿Que no conviene que se sepa como va la bolsa?
Pues fallo técnico... esto parece una Movistar/Vodafone cualquiera


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (18 Sep 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> El índice Hang Seng se desploma el 7,38 por ciento a media sesión | Noticias de la Bolsa



Despues de ir cayendo un un 7.3% al final se ha recuperado e incluso ha acabado en positivo (+0.41%). Parece que ellos ya han tenido su capitulacion...


----------



## Rocket (18 Sep 2008)

shoah dijo:


> Impresionante...
> 
> ¿Que no conviene que se sepa como va la bolsa?
> Pues fallo técnico... esto parece una Movistar/Vodafone cualquiera



Cierto, ese fallo electrico ha sido muy sospechoso, justo en el momento que mas caia... y justo al inicio de la sesion de hoy.

Ese es el estilo español...


----------



## Depeche (18 Sep 2008)

*lo subiran a 10750 y despues para abajo*

no creo que supere el 10750,una vez lo toque se derrumbará con fuerza.


----------



## Bokeron (18 Sep 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> ¿No es curioso que tras mostrar un funcionamiento tan estupendo durante tanto tiempo, haya tanto fallo técnico justo en estos momentos? Anda que...



Esto va a ser que les han vendido el server viejo de Calópez.


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Sep 2008)

Hang Seng (Hong Kong) '-0.03% A cierre, creo, recuperación fabulosa , a ver si aprende el ibex.
Ojo creo que hay varios indices HS


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (18 Sep 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Despues de ir cayendo un un 7.3% al final se ha recuperado e incluso ha acabado en positivo (+0.41%). Parece que ellos ya han tenido su capitulacion...





Alvin Red dijo:


> Hang Seng (Hong Kong) '-0.03% A cierre, creo, recuperación fabulosa , a ver si aprende el ibex.
> Ojo creo que hay varios indices HS



A mi me parece una señal de "reversal". Fijaos en el candlestick de hoy. Por otra parte, impresionante la caida, alrededor de un 20% en 5 o 6 dias:

<a href='http://www.advfn.com' title='Free stock charts & share prices from www.advfn.com'><img border='0' src='http://www.advfn.com/p.php?pid=chartscreenshot&u=c2WKhFIYYC1PTuDAMFWvb%2F5BPA41kqm%2F'><br><i>free</i> stock charts from www.advfn.com</a><br>


----------



## autoctono (18 Sep 2008)

Alguien sabe que le pasa hoy a OHL? Baja un 10% cuando el IBEX sube 1%

Precio Variación Volumen Hora
13,07 *-10,48% -1,53€ * 324.399(títulos) 4.406.567,76( €) 10:33:26


----------



## tonuel (18 Sep 2008)

De OHL ni idea, pero el ibex en los últimos minutos está en caida libre... 



Saludos


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (18 Sep 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> De OHL ni idea, pero el ibex en los últimos minutos está en caida libre...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



pero eso cada vez nos sorprende menos...


----------



## Jucari (18 Sep 2008)

Dios que caida libre.....tocara suelo?


----------



## tonuel (18 Sep 2008)

Agarraoslaskalandrakas dijo:


> pero eso cada vez nos sorprende menos...



Ni con xute hamijos... 









Saludos


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (18 Sep 2008)

AGARRA:S LAS KALANDRAKAS


----------



## comparto-piso (18 Sep 2008)

los futuros americanos estan subiendo ahora mucho menos que hace unas horas.


----------



## el arquitecto (18 Sep 2008)

que hace este hilo en la pagina 2??
hoy no se despeña nadie??

no estaba programado para... ahora... un jueves negro de esos??


----------



## tonuel (18 Sep 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> que hace este hilo en la pagina 2??
> hoy no se despeña nadie??
> 
> no estaba programado para... ahora... un jueves negro de esos??



Le han dado todos a la máquina y prolongan la agonia... 

Edito...


*YA ESTAMOS EN ROJO, Y EN VERTICAL...*


Saludos


----------



## dillei (18 Sep 2008)

Al final... nadie quiere el papel


----------



## Misterio (18 Sep 2008)

Que no se pierdan los 10600 que nos vamos por el barranco


----------



## tonuel (18 Sep 2008)

*OHL, menuda hostia...*







Saludos


----------



## dillei (18 Sep 2008)

Nuevos mínimos anuales y al carajo...


----------



## Garrafone (18 Sep 2008)

A mi me hace gracia que con la que está cayendo, las acciones de CAM sigan subiendo jaja. Habrá algún accionista de verdad o todas las acciones serán del resto de cajitas?


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (18 Sep 2008)

madre mia, ha vuelto a cerrar en negativo a pesar de la inyección!!

Esto ya es muy fuerte


----------



## tonuel (18 Sep 2008)

p'arriba, p'abajo y p'arriba... me van a marear el ibex... 



Saludos


----------



## autoctono (18 Sep 2008)

Pues al final, superinyección y cerrando en positivo.

IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
10.662,10 +0,01% +0,70 17:35:08

Ahora bien, *hostion ESPECTACULAR de OHL*
(y no hay nada relevante, que se sepa)

OHL Precio Variación Volumen Hora
12,91 -11,58% -1,69€  1.444.069(títulos) 19.431.416,01( €) 17:19:33


----------



## Misterio (18 Sep 2008)

No, cerro en rosa rosae

10631


----------



## autoctono (18 Sep 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> No, cerro en rosa rosae
> 
> 10631



Cierto, no sirvió de nada el subidón de un centenar de puntos 

IBEX 35 10631,60 -0,28 CIERRE


----------



## kaos (18 Sep 2008)

cierre Ibex: 

Ibx 10631 -0,28%

saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Sep 2008)

autoctono dijo:


> Pues al final, superinyección y cerrando en positivo.
> 
> IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
> 10.662,10 +0,01% +0,70 17:35:08
> ...



Ha acabado en negativo, pero OHL mira que comprar 2 constructoras yankees... hay que tenerlos como balones de baloncesto...

Saludos...

Edito: Por cierto, nuevo mínimo anual 10571...


----------



## Jucari (18 Sep 2008)

Y mañana otro chute de 200.000 millones de $ para que vuelva a cerrar en plano?...esto me huele mal...


----------



## el arquitecto (18 Sep 2008)

sois unos cachondos... 
si el ibex va en verde... este hilo baja a las profundidades...
gira y entra en rojo... y se escriben 4 paginas con post repetitivos...

asi va el foro! jeje

y cuando salgamos de la crisis? de que hablaremos?
jiji


----------



## autoctono (18 Sep 2008)

> _El índice de referencia de la bolsa española perdió un 0,28% y cerró en 10.631,60 puntos después de que se negociaran 5.019 millones de euros en todo el mercado.
> 
> El final de la sesión fue inexplicable, ya que el Ibex 35 perdió todo lo ganado desplomándose en la recta final hasta un mínimo de 10.571,10 puntos para luego recuperar en cuestión de minutos cerca de 100 puntos. De hecho, entró en subasta subiendo un 0,01%. Los movimientos de Wall Street son los que imponen la ley en los mercados, y por si fuera poco mañana asistiremos a la tercera cuádruple hora bruja del año.
> 
> Bankinter, Ferrovial, FCC y Popular fueron los mejores del índice mientras que OHL, Gas Natural, Iberia y Abengoa fueron los peores_



Y como curiosidad ésto decían de OHL el lunes



> Bolsamania- Lunes 15 de de 2008 - 14:48)
> 
> URL : OHL: Cuidado con los 16 euros
> 15/09/2008 - 13:40 - MADRID, 15 SEP. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Mucho cuidado que OHL se encuentra cotizando en las inmediaciones de los 16 euros, mínimos de comienzos de año y precios sobre los que se debería sujetar si no queremos ver una nueva complicación de sus perspectivas técnicas. La pérdida de este nivel de precios nos haría pensar en la continuación de los descensos hasta las inmediaciones del soporte que presenta en los 14 euros. No volveremos a ver una señal de fortaleza en su serie de precios mientras que se mantenga cotizando por debajo de los 20 euros. C.N. OHL



Y hoy al final.... OHL baja a 13,05 (-10,62%)


----------



## Samzer (18 Sep 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> sois unos cachondos...
> si el ibex va en verde... este hilo baja a las profundidades...
> gira y entra en rojo... y se escriben 4 paginas con post repetitivos...
> 
> ...



aún nos queda cuerda para rato mientras tanto no problemo 

Por cierto el DOW se está desinflando, ya casi está en 0.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (18 Sep 2008)

pues podernos convertirnos en un foro de analisis de desajustes o simplemente analisis de oporque sube o que medidas se tienen que tomar...

Tambien podemos hacer la reconversion y convertirnos en un foro de visilleras jajajaja


----------



## dekka (18 Sep 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> *ohl, Menuda Hostia...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## AlMutamid (18 Sep 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> y cuando salgamos de la crisis? de que hablaremos?



Pues de fútbol, como todo el mundo


----------



## Nazgulillo (18 Sep 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> y cuando salgamos de la crisis? de que hablaremos?
> jiji



De la siguiente


----------



## Starkiller (18 Sep 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> y cuando salgamos de la crisis? de que hablaremos?
> jiji



A este paso, de geriátricos, dentaduras postizas y dolores varios (Lo digo por lo que va a durar).

Eso, y reflotaremos hilos de A&C, bobojista, hijo y esa gente, para pitorrearnos un poco de sus dotes de pitonisos.

Y contaremos nuestras batallitas burbujistas.

Pero antes de eso, lo mismo tenemos una etapa en el foro con consejos prácticos en una crisis (Tunee sus latas de atún, como limpiar bien tu escopeta, etc...)


----------



## dekka (18 Sep 2008)

otra ristra de inyicciones por favor


----------



## Palacete (18 Sep 2008)

> Ha acabado en negativo, pero OHL mira que comprar 2 constructoras yankees... hay que tenerlos como balones de baloncesto...



Me interesa, ¿podrías ampliar información? No encuentro nada.
Yo creo que es el momento, de hecho recomendé exactamente eso a unos directivos de una empresa de ese estilo :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Sep 2008)

Palacete dijo:


> Me interesa, ¿podrías ampliar información? No encuentro nada.
> Yo creo que es el momento, de hecho recomendé exactamente eso a unos directivos de una empresa de ese estilo :



OHL hace el primer pago por el 70% de dos constructoras de EEUU - 11/09/08 - elEconomista.es

MADRID (Reuters/EP) - OHL anunció la compra del 70 por ciento de dos compañías constructoras Arellano Construction y Stride Constructors por 25 millones de dólares.

Además de este importe el grupo español explicó que durante los dos próximos ejercicios abonará por la compra un precio variable, con unmínimo de 11,5 millones de dólares, en función del resultado bruto de explotación (Ebitda) y el resultado después de impuestoscorrespondientes a los ejercicios 2008 y 2009.

La constructora española indicó el miércoles por la noche a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores que asume el compromiso deadquirir el 30 por ciento restante de ambas compañías si las acciones fueran puestas a su disposición entre el 31 de mayo de 2011 y el 31 demayo de 2014, y que ostentará una opción de compra sobre dichas acciones durante ese mismo periodo.

"El precio de estas acciones se calculará en función del Ebitda medio de los tres ejercicios contables inmediatamente anteriores a laejecución de la citada opción", señaló OHL (OHL.MCOHL
13,10 -10,27% -1,50
Última noticiaOHL hace el primer pago por el 70% de dos constructoras de EEUU Ver más resumen noticias perfil recomendaciones / consenso gráficos carteras histórico Insider )

Las compañías, ambas con accionariado común y con un volumen de facturación conjunto de 101,8 millones de dólares en 2007, estánespecializadas en la edificación hospitalaria y tienen su sede principal en Florida.

Las acciones de OHL lideraron el miércoles las caídas del indicador Ibex-35 con descensos del 7,44 por ciento a 16,79 euros, mientras queel Ibex perdía un 1,49 por ciento.

Saludos...


----------



## Palacete (18 Sep 2008)

> OHL anunció la compra del 70 por ciento...



Many thanks.
Así que Arellano y Stride. Vaya método de valoración más complicado. Parece de futbolistas. Pero 25 millones (¿+11 más?) por algo que factura 100 al año, es raro. Y que esté especializada en hospitales, no me cuadra en absoluto. Pensaba que los tiros iban por otro lado.
En USA si no es comprando, no entras en este mercado ni de coña.


----------



## maquiabelo (18 Sep 2008)

*El 'guardián' State Street, que custodia activos equivalentes al PIB de EEUU, cae un*

La ola de desconfianza salpica ahora al mayor gestor de activos financieros del mundo, el State Street Bank, que cae a plomo en bolsa -cerca del 50%- ante los temores de que se vea salpicado por la actual crisis bursátil. Se trata de un banco guardian que se dedica, principalmente, a la custodia de activos aunque también gestiona buena parte de ellos en todo el mundo. State Street es el guardián de activos financieros por valor de 14 billones de dólares, el equivalente aproximado al PIB de EEUU o 12 veces el español, y gestiona 1,9 billones de dólares, según datos de la entidad.

State Street muy conocido en la bolsa española ya que es el depositario de acciones valoradas en cerca de 20.000 millones de euros. Custodia paquetes significativos, de más del 5% del capital, de las principales empresas españolas en bolsa, como Banco Santander, Telefónica o BBVA, entre otras.

¿Qué clase de banco es este?

Este tipo de banco es el responsable frente a la gestora, los partícipes y accionistas de cobrar dividendos, guardan temporalmente paquetes de millones de acciones en procesos de fusión, vigilar las inversiones, realizan las operaciones de compra y de venta ordenadas por la gestora de fondos. Certifican las aportaciones y la pertenencia a sus clientes. Pero no tienen posiciones propias en acciones o estan son residuales, es decir, que sólo ponen el nombre, no tienen la propiedad.

http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2008/09/19/noticias_82_guardian_state_street_custodia_activos.html


----------



## Alexandros (18 Sep 2008)

maquiabelo dijo:


> La ola de desconfianza salpica ahora al mayor gestor de activos financieros del mundo, el State Street Bank, que cae a plomo en bolsa -cerca del 50%- ante los temores de que se vea salpicado por la actual crisis bursátil. Se trata de un banco guardian que se dedica, principalmente, a la custodia de activos aunque también gestiona buena parte de ellos en todo el mundo. State Street es el guardián de activos financieros por valor de 14 billones de dólares, el equivalente aproximado al PIB de EEUU o 12 veces el español, y gestiona 1,9 billones de dólares, según datos de la entidad.
> 
> State Street muy conocido en la bolsa española ya que es el depositario de acciones valoradas en cerca de 20.000 millones de euros. Custodia paquetes significativos, de más del 5% del capital, de las principales empresas españolas en bolsa, como Banco Santander, Telefónica o BBVA, entre otras.
> 
> ...



Un puto engendro del capitalismo.


State Street Corporation -43.45% http://money.cnn.com/quote/quote.html?symb=STT


----------



## maquiabelo (18 Sep 2008)

*El regulador del Reino Unido prohibe las posiciones bajistas*

El regulador bursátil del Reino Unido, la FSA, ha prohibido este jueves las posiciones bajistas y el aumento de nuevas posiciones. Una medida sin precedentes y que sigue los pasos de su colega en Estados Unidos, la SEC que hizo lo propio en la víspera. Así mismo, requerirá la información de todas las posiciones de que superen el 0,25% de cada compañía.

"Seguimos considerando que las posiciones cortas son una técnica legítima de inversión en condiciones normales de mercado, pero las extremas circunstancias actuales han aumentado el desorden en los mercados. Como resultado hemos tomado esta medida decisiva, tras estudiarla detenidamente, con el fin de proteger la integridad y la calidad de los mercados y protegernos contra posibles nuevas inestabilidades en el sector financiero", ha explicado Hecton Sants, presidente de la FSA.
El regulador del Reino Unido prohibe las posiciones bajistas - Cotizalia.com


----------



## pamplinero (18 Sep 2008)

Palacete dijo:


> Many thanks.
> Así que Arellano y Stride. Vaya método de valoración más complicado. Parece de futbolistas. Pero 25 millones (¿+11 más?) por algo que factura 100 al año, es raro. Y que esté especializada en hospitales, no me cuadra en absoluto. Pensaba que los tiros iban por otro lado.
> En USA si no es comprando, no entras en este mercado ni de coña.




Segun dicen por aqui, JPM (entre otras) ha soltado acciones de OHL para caer de un burro. ¿Sera que buscan liquidez?

OBRASCN HUARTE LAIN - Agencias vende como un cosaco JPM - Invertia


----------



## dekka (18 Sep 2008)

solo vale cuando sube no? vaya timo


----------



## Esporculator (18 Sep 2008)

autoctono dijo:


> Pues al final, superinyección y cerrando en positivo.
> 
> IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora
> 10.662,10 +0,01% +0,70 17:35:08
> ...



Sí, pero mirad además en el mercado continuo como lo pasan algunas:

INMOB COLONIAL	0,21 € -0,03 € (-12,50%)
RENTA CORPORACION	4,30 €	-0,46 € (-9,66%)

Y qué decir de la "I+D" nacional? esa que nos va a dar el nuevo modelo de crecimiento:

ZELTIA	4,36 € -0,46 € (-9,54%)


----------



## el arquitecto (18 Sep 2008)

maquiabelo dijo:


> El regulador bursátil del Reino Unido, la FSA, ha prohibido este jueves las posiciones bajistas y el aumento de nuevas posiciones. Una medida sin precedentes y que sigue los pasos de su colega en Estados Unidos, la SEC que hizo lo propio en la víspera. Así mismo, requerirá la información de todas las posiciones de que superen el 0,25% de cada compañía.
> 
> "Seguimos considerando que las posiciones cortas son una técnica legítima de inversión en condiciones normales de mercado, pero las extremas circunstancias actuales han aumentado el desorden en los mercados. Como resultado hemos tomado esta medida decisiva, tras estudiarla detenidamente, con el fin de proteger la integridad y la calidad de los mercados y protegernos contra posibles nuevas inestabilidades en el sector financiero", ha explicado Hecton Sants, presidente de la FSA.
> El regulador del Reino Unido prohibe las posiciones bajistas - Cotizalia.com



he aqui la prueba de como se AUTOREGULA el mercado... interviniendolo y regulandolo...

pediran medidas liberalizadoras en cuanto pase la tormenta?


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (18 Sep 2008)

El Dow saliendo como un tiro hacia arriba, que ha pasado?


----------



## creative (18 Sep 2008)

malditos_usureros dijo:


> el Dow Saliendo Como Un Tiro Hacia Arriba, Que Ha Pasado?



Eso Iba A Preguntar Yo +300


----------



## Dazis (18 Sep 2008)

Han enviado otra vez a la caballería. Un poco de música de fondo:

YouTube - La Polla Records - El Septimo de Michigan


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Sep 2008)

creative dijo:


> Eso Iba A Preguntar Yo +300



¿es posible?

Edito:

Wall Street soars on report that federal govenment will create entity to hold banks' debt 

http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/080918/wall_street.html


----------



## tonuel (18 Sep 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿es posible?
> 
> Bush rompe su silencio sobre la crisis y dice que trabaja duro para resolverla
> 
> Bush rompe su silencio sobre la crisis y dice que trabaja duro para resolverla - Yahoo! Finanzas



Menos mal... donde ha estado los últimos años... 


Saludos


----------



## creative (18 Sep 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Menos mal... donde ha estado los últimos años...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Pero si esta subida, es un puta especulacion, que esta haciendo ganar dinero algunas personas.


Ostia al final la bolsa va a ser peor que un patio de colegio, que si dice esto que se dice lo otro


----------



## adso de melk (18 Sep 2008)

Mañana subidón, natural, será en octubre.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Sep 2008)

Morgan Stanley se ha movido hoy entre 11.70$ y 24,25$ casi no hay volatilidad... y Wachovia subiendo más de un 64%

Saludos..

Edito: Lo de Morgan Stanley ha sido de -46,2% a +11.5% Casi ná


----------



## adso de melk (18 Sep 2008)

Es increíble, perece como si no hubiese pasado nada. Creo que es un espejismo, la semana que viene, cuando el margen de maniobra sea menor, volveremos a empezar.


----------



## Tupper (18 Sep 2008)

Dow subiendo más de un 4% !!!


----------



## creative (18 Sep 2008)

Pero si a USA no le queda mas balas en el cargador, acaba de lanzar la ultima que le quedaba,la del orgullo americano, si no salen con esto, esto habra acabado


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (18 Sep 2008)

El mayor "swing" (cambio de minimo a maximo) desde 2002 en el Dow.


----------



## Tupper (18 Sep 2008)

Está el mercado histérico.


----------



## creative (18 Sep 2008)

vuelve a bajar la bala!!!! en unos pocos minutos rompe los 11.000 de nuevo paraabajo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Sep 2008)

Washington Mutual +52% esto es una fiesta!!!!!

Comprad ahora insensatos!!!!!


----------



## tonuel (18 Sep 2008)

Eso, eso..., compra ahora que mañana no podrás... 


Saludos


----------



## luisfernando (18 Sep 2008)

comprar? para que si volvera a bajar ?


----------



## elefante (18 Sep 2008)

La razón es esta:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cionalizar-toda-la-deuda-de-mala-calidad.html

Los liberales dan su verdadera cara. Las reglas del juego eran verdad solo cuando les convenían.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Sep 2008)

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/econ...inal/sesion/elpepueco/20080918elpepueco_1/Tes

A primera hora de la tarde, Wall Street se sumaba al escepticismo delas bolsas de todo el mundo respecto a los movimientos de los bancos centrales y a pesar de una buena apertura, a las 20.50 hora peninsular el Dow Jones ganaba un 1,25% y el el Nasdaqun 0,60%. Sin embargo, ya cerca del cierre ha comenzado a subir y, a media hora del final de la sesión, ganaba algo más del 4% en lo que puede ser la mayor subida del año (la anterior, de 3,5%, se dio el 11 de marzo).


¿quien pretende creer que esto no es un fenomeno especulador para mañana volver a bajar?


----------



## retaco (18 Sep 2008)

Sé que mi comentario no aportará nada al foro y pido perdón por ello, pero tengo que soltarlo:

¡¡¡ Estoy flipando con todo esto !!!​
Sobre todo con lo de que la Fed esté pensando en nacionalizar la deuda mala para que los que la han producido se queden con la buena. Me sentiría más seguro en una timba con Al Capone...


----------



## Tuttle (18 Sep 2008)

elefante dijo:


> La razón es esta:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cionalizar-toda-la-deuda-de-mala-calidad.html
> 
> Los liberales dan su verdadera cara. Las reglas del juego eran verdad solo cuando les convenían.



Eso es imposible, es recursivo y divergente. Nacionalizar toda la deuda basura convertiría toda la deuda del tesoro norteamericana en basura que al nacionalizarla convertiría el resto de la deuda mundial en basura y los americanos se tendrían que pasar trabajando hasta el juicio final para pagarlo.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (19 Sep 2008)

Futuro del Eurostoxx +7%.

Hoy el Ibex bate records históricos. Viva Bush!


----------



## Paisaje (19 Sep 2008)

10.788,10




156,50 (1,47%) 

¡Empieza el cachondeitoooooooo...!


----------



## tonuel (19 Sep 2008)

SUBIDÓN... 


Bush te queremos... 



Saludos


----------



## Hephe (19 Sep 2008)

Como pueden hacer una cosa semejante, es contraproducente. Aqui no ha pasado nada, les quitamos la mierda, y ellos que sigan con su fiesta, mientrastanto exportan la mierda por el mundo creando pobreza.
Hasta cuando les van a permitir las niñerias:


----------



## txen_txo (19 Sep 2008)

Curioso que con el subidón a la vista prohiban los cortos la FSA y la SEC, no?, yo ni idea de esto pero mi olfato me dice que apesta por tó los laos.


----------



## peptroc (19 Sep 2008)

Según cotizalia:

Subida libre del Ibex (+3%) con la mitad de valores suspendidos por volatilidad


----------



## l'pollastrê (19 Sep 2008)

> La FED estudia nacionalizar toda la deuda de mala calidad




Keynesianismo puro, oigan!

Viva el [quasi]libre mercado!

l'pollastrè


----------



## tonuel (19 Sep 2008)

Ahora por el 6%... 


Saludos


----------



## creative (19 Sep 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> 10.788,10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



11.279,10 647,50 6,09 INDICES !!!


Y sigue la fiesta!!!! el señor bush paga la mierda de USA, y la ejpañaola tambien!!!

pero este tio no era tan malo por la guerra de irak??


----------



## ventxema (19 Sep 2008)

::::

impresionante libre mercado... 

solo puedo decir Ventxema was here!!!


----------



## Paisaje (19 Sep 2008)

11.289,20




657,60 (6,19%)


YEAHHHHHHHH!!! :


----------



## Starkiller (19 Sep 2008)

Hoy va a ser otro día divertido, vereis.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (19 Sep 2008)

La montaña rusa es tremenda, acaba de bajar un 1% en un pis-pas... +5,06%


----------



## Paisaje (19 Sep 2008)

Creo que el descalabro brutal de la bolsa española está muy, muy próximo.
Hoy es el día del gato muerto y rematado, que aún vuela por los aires.


----------



## CazaPepitos (19 Sep 2008)

Esto no tinene ningún sentido. Es imposible que se sostenga.:

No puede ser, no puede estar pasando. Joder al final no vamos a sacar ninguna lección positiva de todo esto y la próxima hostia será peor.

Lo repito, esto no es sostenible ...:


----------



## ventxema (19 Sep 2008)

Una pregunta....

esta noticia no es más que simples intenciones del gobierno más liberal del mundo pero....

¿podría ser un intento de distribución a mansalva aprovechando la alta volatilidad, y después bajón / borrón y cuenta nueva? De esta manera los grandes esparcen más la mierda y después ya sabemos que se inventan como nadie estupendas cortinas de humo con las de distraernos nuevamente.

¿Que pensáis?


----------



## peptroc (19 Sep 2008)

No os preocupeis, que cuando esté en máximos aparecerá alguna noticia en USA sobre otro banco tocado y.....


----------



## Paisaje (19 Sep 2008)

En fin, de todas todas el canal bajista es de órdago:
(vista a seis meses)----->






Pronto, muy pronto...


----------



## tonuel (19 Sep 2008)

Joder con Bankinter, BBVA y Santander + 12% en verde... 

Que financien el foro por hacerles publicidad... 




Saludos


----------



## Paisaje (19 Sep 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Joder con Bankinter ha llegado a pasar el 13% en verde...



Lo que demuestra la confianza en la fortaleza del sistema bancario ejpañó


----------



## tonuel (19 Sep 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> Lo que demuestra la confianza en la fortaleza del sistema bancario ejpañó...



*Sólo los más fuertes sobrevivirán... * 


Por cierto..., me parece que mucho inversó lee últimamente el foro...



Saludos


----------



## javso (19 Sep 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> *Sólo los más fuertes sobrevivirán... *
> 
> 
> Por cierto..., me parece que mucho inversó lee últimamente el foro...
> ...



Yo no soy inversor, pero estuve a puntito de meterme ayer en bolsa. Me imaginaba subidas, pero no tan fuertes. Alguno se forra hoy con el intradía.


----------



## l'pollastrê (19 Sep 2008)

Ya podía el Bush dejarse caer por Ejpaña y pagarnos las hipotecas a nosotros también 

Volveríamos todos a comprar Cayennes, los multicines se llenarían, ya no cerrarían los franquiciados del Doner Kebab... vamos, ya sabéis, la vida normal Ejpañola de siempre :

¿Alguien habló de una repetición del '29 ? Parece que el tío Sam nos ha metido un palo por el culo y nos hemos quedado con un palmo de narices 

Ahora no habría que decir... for0WnEd ?? :

l'pollastrê


----------



## Newclo (19 Sep 2008)

Lo jodido es que han prohibido ponerse corto... yo que estaba esperando un rebote (aunque no este rebotón) para ponerme corto con ETFs inversos...
Desde luego, lo que está ocurriendo es INCREÍBLE... y asusta

Que nadie piense que esto cambia las cosas a mejor, se trata de una estampida ordenada de las manos fuertes a costa de una depresión más larga y duradera para los débiles...


----------



## tonuel (19 Sep 2008)

l'pollastrê dijo:


> Ya podía el Bush dejarse caer por Ejpaña y pagarnos las hipotecas a nosotros también
> 
> Volveríamos todos a comprar Cayennes, los multicines se llenarían, ya no cerrarían los franquiciados del Doner Kebab... vamos, ya sabéis, la vida normal Ejpañola de siempre
> 
> ...



Tranquilo que la deuda no te la va a quitar nadie, sólo intentarán salvar a los bancos y cajas... pero no a los pepitos... 


Por cierto, el popular hace nada subia un 28% y ahora un 21%...


*YEEEEHAAAAAA...*









Saludos


----------



## l'pollastrê (19 Sep 2008)

> Tranquilo que la deuda no te la va a quitar nadie




miedda 

a tomal pol culo mi cayenne.


l'pollastrê


----------



## Tupper (19 Sep 2008)

En tres palabras como diría Jesulín:

Im-pre-sionante.


----------



## Pepius (19 Sep 2008)

¿Qué coño ha pasado para que el popular suba casi un 28%? ¿Han dado alguna noticia? :


----------



## l'pollastrê (19 Sep 2008)

Privatizar los beneficios, socializar las pérdidas.

Ya veo que montar un banco es un negocio win-win. No hay forma de que pierdas nunca.

Así se las ponían a Felipe II.


l'pollastrê


----------



## tonuel (19 Sep 2008)

l'pollastrê dijo:


> Privatizar los beneficios, socializar las pérdidas.



*Correcto... *














Saludos


----------



## rclaa (19 Sep 2008)

Banco Popular está subiendo un 21 por ciento


----------



## Tupper (19 Sep 2008)

l'pollastrê dijo:


> Keynesianismo puro, oigan!
> 
> Viva el [quasi]libre mercado!
> 
> l'pollastrè



Es que hoy es viernes hombre, hoy toca.

El mercado lo intervienen los lunes, miércoles y jueves y ya los martes y viernes es liberal.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (19 Sep 2008)

Es Viernes y día de cuádruple hora bruja. Veremos que pasa después de los vencimientos de los futuros.


----------



## Chamuca (19 Sep 2008)

*¿habeis Visto El Ibex35?​*


----------



## tonuel (19 Sep 2008)

Los brokers del BBV parece que hoy están animaetes... 


Saludos


----------



## shoah (19 Sep 2008)

sube como pocas veces he visto... es loq ue tiene decir claramente que hagan lo que le salga de las pelotas, que si esto va mal ya vendrá papá estado a limpiar el patio de recreo...


----------



## l'pollastrê (19 Sep 2008)

Dios mío... el verde vuelve a los mercados... es el fin de burbuja.info! De qué viviremos ahora? 

Como dirían los jabalíes en Asterix y Obelix:

"Se acabó el hozar, llegó el sufrir!!"

l'pollastrê


----------



## SNB4President (19 Sep 2008)

¿A que hoy baja el oro?


----------



## mcmardigan (19 Sep 2008)

*¿Motivos para esta subida?*

No entiendo a santo de que este subidón. ¿No somos la mejor banca del mundo? ¿No es cierto que no estamos afectados por la crisis de los subprime? La "promesa" del Congreso y Gobierno USA de comprar los activos "toxicos" a los bancos con mala gestión no deberia beneficiar a los bancos con buena gestión.

A no ser que todo lo que nos hayan contado al respecto no se ajuste al 100% a la realidad


----------



## shoah (19 Sep 2008)

De lo que me doy cuenta es que la bolsa es simplemente un juguete en manos de unos pocos personajes... que da igual la capacidad de una empresa de hacer las cosas bien o no que eso no hará que valga más o menos...

Valiente payasada...


----------



## Rocket (19 Sep 2008)

La hostia... el popular sube 14,13%... y el RBS un 30,3% :

Aqui huele a tongo, esto estaba preparado.


----------



## CazaPepitos (19 Sep 2008)

Bueno... hay que ver como estará el ambiente dentro de un par de horas.

Yo de bolsa entiendo más bien poco (y cada día menos), pero ¿No pasa algo hoy con los futuros y puede estar influyendo en esta animalada de compras?:


----------



## Dazis (19 Sep 2008)

El dinero inyectado solo sirve para pagar los sueldos multimillonarios de los ejecutivos, per lo crisis sigue, y la gente no podrá acceder a créditos, así que la bolsa volvera a bajar, pero no espereis el gran Crak hasta depués de las elecciones de noviembre.


----------



## braojos (19 Sep 2008)

pero creeis que aguantará asi hasta el cierre?


----------



## aterriza como puedas (19 Sep 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 10:11:32 h. *Rusia*
> 
> Como parece que la corrección ha parado, abren la bolsa de nuevo, y ahora sube 23%. Podría proponerse como solución a la crisis que todas las bolsas mundiales por decreto subieran el 15 % cada día. Así problema resuelto y nos ahorrábamos todos tiempo.





Cárpatos dijo:


> 10:24:04 h. *Rumores*
> 
> Los rumores son cada vez más intensos de que la SEC va a prohibir durante unos 15 días vender valores financieros, pero no como ahora poner pegas, prohibición total.



Si esto no es histórico, que venga Dios y lo vea.

Aterriza como puedas was here.


----------



## comparto-piso (19 Sep 2008)

braojos dijo:


> pero creeis que aguantará asi hasta el cierre?



No va a aguantar asi. ahora los futuros usa estan subiendo un 2% en cuanto se acerque la apertura de WS iran bajando y esto pegara un bajon. Luego otra cosa sera una vez abierta la sesion en USA ahi puede pasar cualquier cosa.


----------



## shoah (19 Sep 2008)

Dazis dijo:


> pero no espereis el gran Crak hasta depués de las elecciones de noviembre.



Justo eso es lo que nos tememos muchos.

Es como "Antes de Marzo aqui no quiebra ni Dios", ¿lo recordais?


----------



## Burbujeador (19 Sep 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Si esto no es histórico, que venga Dios y lo vea.
> 
> Aterriza como puedas was here.



Tiene pinta que lo quieren aguantar hasta despues de las elecciones USA.

Pero, ¿ se puede permitir no vender ? y entonces ¿ como se compra ?


----------



## Tupper (19 Sep 2008)

braojos dijo:


> pero creeis que aguantará asi hasta el cierre?



Mientras la gente siga pensando que papa estado va a socializar *TODAS* las pérdidas masivas de las subprimes, sí.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (19 Sep 2008)

Yo no entiendo mucho de estas cosas (pensé que sabía algo, pero lo ocurrido hasta ahora ha vapuleado todo lo que estudié sobre teoría económica), pero... si el subidón de hoy viene por el repunte de Wall Street ayer, al anunciar el Gobierno que probablemente compraría los activos tóxicos, quiere eso decir que, como ciudadano de USA, ya puedo ir corriendo a hipotecarme, que si no pago, ya vendréis los contribuyentes a pagar mis deudas?

Supone este hecho el fin de la crisis como tal?? Lo digo más que nada porque si cada vez que hay un pufo, va a venir el Estado a pagar los platos rotos, pues normal que la confianza (y la irresponsabilidad) se dispare. Hasta que punto tiene la FED capacidad de reacción? Es bueno apoyar la confianza de un mercado libre en las intervenciones públicas?

Ruego que alguien más entendido en temas neo-bursátiles nos arroje algo de luz sobre el tema.


----------



## wave (19 Sep 2008)

> Originalmente Escrito por Cárpatos
> 10:24:04 h. Rumores
> 
> Los rumores son cada vez más intensos de que la SEC va a prohibir durante unos 15 días vender valores financieros, pero no como ahora poner pegas, prohibición total.



osea que los va a suspender, si no se puede vender automaticamente no se puede comprar....

que cosas tan raras estan pasando ultimamente.


----------



## Tupper (19 Sep 2008)

Joder RBS subiendo un 45%, UBS más de un 30% intradía !!!

No había vistio algo así en mi vida.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (19 Sep 2008)

pues yo en novimebre viajo a Nueva York, la ciudad de la Republica Comunista de los Estados Unidos


A ver si veo a Fidel y me puedo hacer una foto con él.



Es vergonzoso, son una panda de comunistas, socializan perdidas para darselo a sus amigotes, es una verguenza

Yo creçía en este sistema, pero teníais razón los que decíais que esto es el mismo perro con distinto collar.


----------



## OvEr0n (19 Sep 2008)

Pues a mi me parece el tipico sintoma de mejoria que suelen tener los enfermos de cancer, justo antes de morir...


----------



## gester (19 Sep 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> Yo creçía en este sistema, pero teníais razón los que decíais que esto es el mismo perro con distinto collar.



Bienvenido al mundo real!!


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (19 Sep 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Mientras la gente siga pensando que papa estado va a socializar *TODAS* las pérdidas masivas de las subprimes, sí.



*TODAS NO, SÓLO LAS DE LOS BANCOS.*

*La gente que no pudo pagar esas hipotecas y ahora está en la calle, seguirá en la calle.*

Me cago en dios ya está bien!!! A las armas!!! Matemos a los políticos antes de que se reproduzcan!! Y a sus hijos!!!! :


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (19 Sep 2008)

Aniquilacion de "bears"!!!


----------



## NosTrasladamus (19 Sep 2008)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Yo no entiendo mucho de estas cosas (pensé que sabía algo, pero lo ocurrido hasta ahora ha vapuleado todo lo que estudié sobre teoría económica), pero... si el subidón de hoy viene por el repunte de Wall Street ayer, al anunciar el Gobierno que probablemente compraría los activos tóxicos, quiere eso decir que, como ciudadano de USA, ya puedo ir corriendo a hipotecarme, que si no pago, ya vendréis los contribuyentes a pagar mis deudas?



No hombre, no, POR DIOS!!! Esto es un "mercado libre"!!!, Lo cual quiere decir que las reglas NO son iguales para todos: Los muertos de hambre como vosotros no podeis recibir ayudas!!! Solo deben ponerse a salvo a los peces gordos que especulan masivamente en Wall Street y en los mercaos financieros. Faltaría más!!!
Los demás a pagar las hipotecas y a callar GALEOTES!!!, y si inyectamos cientos de miles de millones de dólares en el sistema para salvar el culo a los especuladores de la cúspide de la pirámide, además a pagar la inflación que eso provoque! (y nada de reclamar subidas de salarios, que la inflación solo podemos subirla nosotros cuando a nosotros nos interese!!!)
Fdo: Los capitostes del cotarro.


----------



## elefante (19 Sep 2008)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> quiere eso decir que, como ciudadano de USA, ya puedo ir corriendo a hipotecarme, que si no pago, ya vendréis los contribuyentes a pagar mis deudas?



Ni mucho menos. Significa que si tu no le pagas la casa al banco que te prestó, se le devolverá el prestamo al banco con los impuestos de todos. Tu sigues igual de jodido.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (19 Sep 2008)

Burbujeador dijo:


> Tiene pinta que lo quieren aguantar hasta despues de las elecciones USA.
> 
> Pero, ¿ se puede permitir no vender ? y entonces ¿ como se compra ?



Eso deben estar preguntando los responsables de las empresas que desarrollan las plataformas de trading. _Eh!, que eso el sistema no lo hace y no podemos modificar el sistema en menos de 6 meses!!!_.


----------



## imyourend (19 Sep 2008)

Esto es un corralito pero en la bolsa


----------



## Viviendo Digno (19 Sep 2008)

elefante dijo:


> Ni mucho menos. Significa que si tu no le pagas la casa al banco que te prestó, se le devolverá el prestamo al banco con los impuestos de todos. Tu sigues igual de jodido.



Pero esto tiene un momento que los impuestos no serán suficientes y la cosa reventará de igual manera. Lo que hacen es alargarlo X meses/años... Pero la caída sigue ahí. Es tapar un boquete abriendo otro.

No logro entender a dónde pretenden llegar. De qué vale salvar el culo momentáneamente a esta gente?


----------



## aterriza como puedas (19 Sep 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 10:50:24 h. *Meff*
> 
> Sube garantías 10%...peligro...



Esto suele ser mala señal...



Cárpatos dijo:


> 11:04:17 h. *Vencimientos*
> 
> Recuerden que a las 12h vencen el futuro y las opciones del Eurostoxx. Es muy posible que aprieten muy duro al alza antes del cierre. Lo interesante vendrá a partir del vencimiento del Dax a las 13h. Si a partir de ahí el mercado sigue subiendo fuerte sería una buena señal, si lo empapelan de precaución. Puede haber volatilidad brutal aún por el vencimiento.



Veremos qué pasa.


----------



## Starkiller (19 Sep 2008)

imyourend dijo:


> Esto es un corralito pero en la bolsa



Si lo hacen, es exactamente eso. No puedes vender tus acciones de compañías financieras en 15 días, pase lo que pase.

Me da que quieren evitar la especulación, porque es lo que ahora vuelve locos los mercados. Pero claro, es lo que tiene el sistema que hay. A rio revuelto, ganancia de pescadores, nunca ha sido un problema.

Lo que pasa es que ya no es un rio, es todo el océano. Y no está revuelto, es que han quitado el tapón.


----------



## JMK (19 Sep 2008)

Quieres decir que intentan evitar que los especuladores alimenten o creen tendencias alcistas-bajistas para aprovechando la volatilidad ponerse las botas????


----------



## dekka (19 Sep 2008)

que dira el analisis tejnico?


----------



## aterriza como puedas (19 Sep 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 11:26:28 h. *SEC*
> 
> Prohibe temporalmente la venta en descubierto sobre 799 entidades financieras.



Mola, ¿eh?


----------



## Pillao (19 Sep 2008)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Pero esto tiene un momento que los impuestos no serán suficientes y la cosa reventará de igual manera. Lo que hacen es alargarlo X meses/años... Pero la caída sigue ahí. Es tapar un boquete abriendo otro.
> 
> No logro entender a dónde pretenden llegar. De qué vale salvar el culo momentáneamente a esta gente?



Cuando estás cayendo por un precipicio, intentas inútilmente aferrarte a algo... 

Esto no es más que un vano y desesperado movimiento reflejo en el vacío, por parte de un sistema desahuciado.


----------



## Burbujeador (19 Sep 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Si lo hacen, es exactamente eso. No puedes vender tus acciones de compañías financieras en 15 días, pase lo que pase.
> 
> Me da que quieren evitar la especulación, porque es lo que ahora vuelve locos los mercados. Pero claro, es lo que tiene el sistema que hay. A rio revuelto, ganancia de pescadores, nunca ha sido un problema.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que ya no es un rio, es todo el océano. Y no está revuelto, es que han quitado el tapón.



¿ Y no es eso mucho peor ? Si a mi me pillan y no puedo vender en 15 dias, lo primero que hare a los 15 dias sera venderlas todas.

¿ Ademas quien va a comprar en esas condiciones ?, si no puedes vender ¿ como haces para ganar dinero ?.

El problema es que estan interviniedo a lo bestia en un mercado que ha sido libre durante mucho tiempo y por lo tanto resulta imprevisible por donde pueden salir esas medidas.

A mi me da la sensación que hay cosas peores que caiga la bolsa y una de ellas es que se cree desconfianza en el sistema.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (19 Sep 2008)

Burbujeador dijo:


> A mi me da la sensación que hay cosas peores que caiga la bolsa y una de ellas es que se cree desconfianza en el sistema.



No es que se cree desconfianza contra la bolsa sino que se crea desconfianza contra el sistema entero, no por lo empufado que esté, sino porque, además, las reglas cambian sorpresivamente conforme sube o baja la marea.

Si esto es lo que han hecho hasta ahora, ¿qué más nos queda por ver?.


----------



## Burbujeador (19 Sep 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Mola, ¿eh?



Son ventas al descubierto, no simplemente ventas, veremos que pasa a mi me da que va a ver una hostia apocaliptica alla por Octubre o Noviembre.

Despues no pasara nada, pero mucha gente perdera mucho dinero, sobre todo gente rica.


----------



## Burbujeador (19 Sep 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> No es que se cree desconfianza contra la bolsa sino que se crea desconfianza contra el sistema entero, no por lo empufado que esté, sino porque, además, las reglas cambian sorpresivamente conforme sube o baja la marea.
> 
> Si esto es lo que han hecho hasta ahora, ¿qué más nos queda por ver?.



A eso me referia a desconfianza en el sistema.


----------



## peptroc (19 Sep 2008)

Burbujeador dijo:


> ¿ Y no es eso mucho peor ? Si a mi me pillan y no puedo vender en 15 dias, lo primero que hare a los 15 dias sera venderlas todas.
> 
> ¿ Ademas quien va a comprar en esas condiciones ?, si no puedes vender ¿ como haces para ganar dinero ?.



Fácil, el gran inversor/especulador buscará otros mercados/inversiones que no sean los financieros y ya sabemos mucha demanda y poca oferta ....


----------



## pep007 (19 Sep 2008)

Last train calling

Ultima oportunidad para vender, proxima parada: El Ïnfierno.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Sep 2008)

dekka dijo:


> que dira el analisis tejnico?



Me autocito: 15/09/2008: Hay un soporte fibo enorme en 10.700, ahí rebotará con muchísima fuerza...

Saludos...

Luego no digais que no avisé... :


----------



## mcmardigan (19 Sep 2008)

*Neofito*

ventas al descubierto ¿Que son? ¿Diferencias con las ventas "normales"?

Gracias por la respuesta por anticipado.


----------



## Starkiller (19 Sep 2008)

Burbujeador dijo:


> ¿ como haces para ganar dinero ?.



Tenemos que centrarnos. el objetivo ahora no es ganar dinero. Ni siquiera es no perder dinero. Es intentar mantener tu riqueza lo más a salvo de la tormenta posible.

A mi forma de ver, tras el vencimiento de futuros y demás, debería de desviarse muchísimo dinero hacia los diferentes tesoros, hacia el oro, plata y demás.

Es decir, el mercado bursatil pierde sus reglas, se suspende cada dos por tres, y el riesgo de quedarte bloqueado con unas acciones ruinosas aumenta cada vez más. 

El mercado de renta fija esta plagado de mierda radioactiva. 

En el mercado de materias primas disminuye la demanda; no es buen campo para especuladores, tampoco. Y, además, esta bajo amenaza de intervención, también.

Solo queda la deuda pública (Y no se si la de USA me inspiraría mucha confianza ahora), y los metales.

PS: Ventas al descubierto es vender acciones sin tenerlas, a un precio concreto, para luego recomprarlas (Sin quedártelas) a un precio menor. Sencillamente, te llevas (o pagas) la diferencia y punto. Eso creo, lo mismo me equivoco...


----------



## JMK (19 Sep 2008)

VENTA EN DESCUBIERTO

Es la operación de venta de valores por una persona que en el momento de la venta no es titular de los valores, pero vende con la esperanza de poderlos adquirir a más bajo precio antes de la liquidación de la operación de venta. 

diccionario financiero dixit


----------



## arrhenius (19 Sep 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me autocito: 15/09/2008: Hay un soporte fibo enorme en 10.700, ahí rebotará con muchísima fuerza...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Luego no digais que no avisé... :



hasta donde crees que rebotara? 12.600?


----------



## tonuel (19 Sep 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> hasta donde crees que rebotara? 12.600?



Esta tarde ya cae... :o 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (19 Sep 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me autocito: 15/09/2008: Hay un soporte fibo enorme en 10.700, ahí rebotará con muchísima fuerza...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Luego no digais que no avisé... :



Lo del soporte es una chorrada, aquí lo importante es la nacionalización de la deuda... :o



Saludos


----------



## exitium (19 Sep 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me autocito: 15/09/2008: Hay un soporte fibo enorme en 10.700, ahí rebotará con muchísima fuerza...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Luego no digais que no avisé... :




Si claro y todas las bolsas tienen el mismo soporte verdad, porque yo veo que rebotan todas con igual fuerza.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Sep 2008)

exitium dijo:


> Si claro y todas las bolsas tienen el mismo soporte verdad, porque yo veo que rebotan todas con igual fuerza.



Cada bolsa tiene sus niveles, el 10700, es el 50% de toda la subida anterior del IBEX35 entre 2003-2007, era un punto vital, si miras el DOW, el suyo si no me equivoco estaba sobre los 10600, el DAX tiene el suyo, el CAC el suyo, etc...

El rebote es muy difícil de cuantificar, yo me inclinaría sobre los 11900-12300, pero ahí no me mojo tanto como en el soporte de los 10700...

Saludos...

Edito: Dow 10722 y S&P500 1170..


----------



## exitium (19 Sep 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cada bolsa tiene sus niveles, el 10700, es el 50% de toda la subida anterior del IBEX35 entre 2003-2007, era un punto vital, si miras el DOW, el suyo si no me equivoco estaba sobre los 10600, el DAX tiene el suyo, el CAC el suyo, etc...
> 
> El rebote es muy difícil de cuantificar, yo me inclinaría sobre los 11900-12300, pero ahí no me mojo tanto como en el soporte de los 10700...
> 
> Saludos...



Quieres decir que sin el anuncio de EEUU a crear una agencia para comprar los activos contaminados, sin las inyecciones de liquidez y sin los rescates de la FED, el rebote se hubiera producido de todos modos????

Desde mi humilde opinión, creo que estas equivocado. La teoría es muy bonita y el papel lo aguanta todo, pero en la practica....


----------



## aterriza como puedas (19 Sep 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 11:30:15 h. *Vencimiento*
> 
> A pesar de que anda flojo todo en los últimos minutos, de todas las mesas me advierten que todo indica que van a forzar al alza al final, a ver que pasa





Cárpatos dijo:


> 11:33:28 h. *Vencimiento*
> 
> Pues parece que efectivamente le están dando para arriba, si llegamos al vencimiento con mucha exageración al alza en estos minutos, cuidado a las 12 y un segundo cuando cesan inmediatamente todas las cestas. Ahí al revés, en cuanto baje beneficio y adiós. Esa es la jugada para la próxima media hora.



Aquí, hasta el rabo todo es toro. Permanezcan atentos a sus pantallas.


----------



## imyourend (19 Sep 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cada bolsa tiene sus niveles, el 10700, es el 50% de toda la subida anterior del IBEX35 entre 2003-2007, era un punto vital, si miras el DOW, el suyo si no me equivoco estaba sobre los 10600, el DAX tiene el suyo, el CAC el suyo, etc...
> 
> El rebote es muy difícil de cuantificar, yo me inclinaría sobre los 11900-12300, pero ahí no me mojo tanto como en el soporte de los 10700...
> 
> Saludos...



Pues para mi lo unico que esta claro es que no hay reglas. En esto solo hay trampas: apagones, falsas noticias en la tv americana, corralitos bursatiles.... es como ver en un partido de futbol al delantero solo delante de la porteria contraria y cuando va ha chutar el portero saca una pipa y le pega un tiro en la cara.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Sep 2008)

exitium dijo:


> Quieres decir que sin el anuncio de EEUU a crear una agencia para comprar los activos contaminados, sin las inyecciones de liquidez y sin los rescates de la FED, el rebote se hubiera producido de todos modos????
> 
> Desde mi humilde opinión, creo que estas equivocado. La teoría es muy bonita y el papel lo aguanta todo, pero en la practica....



Creo que sin el anuncio no hubiera pasado, pero esto es como la gallina y el huevo, quien va primero?

Simplemente por diversión, bájate una gráfica de algun valor bursátil, y traza sus niveles fibo... te quedaras sorprendido de lo que ves, y no son cosas que se puedan hacer "a drede", son cosas que ya "han pasado", veras lo que hace la acción en cada uno de los soportes fibo...

Saludos...

Edito: A ver si puedo pegar una imagen que no se como se hace y te la pongo yo...


----------



## Starkiller (19 Sep 2008)

Pues ya son las 12:10 y sigue arriba, y bien arriba.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (19 Sep 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 12:09:43 h. *SEC*
> 
> Tras tanto hablar de liberalismo, la SEC definitivamente suspende cualquier venta en corto de 799 valores financieros para "proteger a los inversores". Puede que hoy sea el nacimiento de la burbuja más grande de la historia que vendrá dentro de unos años y se lo llevará todo por delante. Esta vez hemos estado cerca, pero con estas actitudes cada vez será peor.





Cárpatos dijo:


> 12:11:56 h. *SEC*
> 
> La prohibición de vender valores en corto de los 799 de la lista será válida hasta el día 2 y se reservan el derecho de prorrogarla. El siguiente será sin duda ordenar por decreto que cada día suba al bolsa el 2 %.
> 
> ¿Está pensando la SEC con esa medida que acaba de tomar que muchos hedge funds long shorts que manejan fortunas, van a tener que vender inmediatamente todas sus acciones ya que la otra pata la de venta no se puede poner? Y hablo con conocimiento de causa, los hedge en los que estoy son gestión alternativa pura y bendigo el día que decidí no tocar prácticamente el mercado de acciones, y dedicarme solo a los derivados, pero a mi alrededor estoy viendo millones de euros que van a ser vendidos de inmediato porque se ha desequilibrado el spread.





Cárpatos dijo:


> 12:19:20 h. *Tipos overnight USA*
> 
> Al 3,5 % cuando deberían estar al dos. Ojo.



Pan para hoy...


----------



## Amon_Ra (19 Sep 2008)

¿Está pensando la SEC con esa medida que acaba de tomar que muchos hedge funds long shorts que manejan fortunas, van a tener que vender inmediatamente todas sus acciones ya que la otra pata la de venta no se puede poner? Y hablo con conocimiento de causa, los hedge en los que estoy son gestión alternativa pura y bendigo el día que decidí no tocar prácticamente el mercado de acciones, y dedicarme solo a los derivados, pero a mi alrededor estoy viendo millones de euros que van a ser vendidos de inmediato porque se ha desequilibrado el spread.
Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

12:14:17 h. 
SEC


----------



## Ajoporro (19 Sep 2008)

¿ Caminamos hacia el MFBH ?


----------



## Marai (19 Sep 2008)

Hoy la bolsa se está pegando un alegrón de narices, pero no hay que confundir una reacción de alivio con un mercado alcista. No es momento en que el análisis técnico resulte muy útil.


----------



## shoah (19 Sep 2008)

Si baja será a partir de que abra WS, y no creo que lo haga ya que seguramente habra en verde y mucho después de lo que ha hecho el gobierno de los usa.

En mi humilde y poco formada opinión, hoy todas o casi todas las bolsas cerrarán en verde, y a partir de mañana, cuando siga habiendo noticias de quiebras, y demas, pues volverána a bajar, pero sin tanto miedo ya que por lo visto si haces mal tu trabajo en el sector financiero no pasa nada que ya te lo arreglamos los pringados


----------



## Starkiller (19 Sep 2008)

Ajoporro dijo:


> ¿ Caminamos hacia el MFBH ?



Y sin capitalización de las pensiones mediante...
Pero no creo que sea eso, aun no. Creo que esto va a durar muy poco. 

Todo el que haya trabajado alguna vez con redes de distribución de agua a presión sabrá de lo que hablo: puedes poner ventosas, calderines y torres, pero cuando se produzca el golpe de ariete, reventará por algún sitio al final.

Y si despues proteges esa zona con algún elemento, reventará otra.

Y si no, al final, te acaba reventando la tubería central (Impresionante ver una tubería de 1,5 m de diámetro y 10cm de acero con un reventón de medio metro).

Esto es lo mismo. Pueden poner las medidas que quieran; no va a aguantar estable mucho tiempo. El siguiente susto, reventará por algún sitio.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (19 Sep 2008)

shoah dijo:


> Si baja será a partir de que abra WS, y no creo que lo haga ya que seguramente habra en verde y mucho después de lo que ha hecho el gobierno de los usa.
> 
> En mi humilde y poco formada opinión, hoy todas o casi todas las bolsas cerrarán en verde, y a partir de mañana, cuando siga habiendo noticias de quiebras, y demas, pues volverána a bajar, pero sin tanto miedo ya que por lo visto si haces mal tu trabajo en el sector financiero no pasa nada que ya te lo arreglamos los pringados



Más importante que el dato de cuanto van a subir las bolsas hoy es el de cuanto tiempo va a durar este bálsamo de fierabrás que se han sacado de la manga. Porque cuanto más anestésico utilizan, más fuertes son los estertores.


----------



## elefante (19 Sep 2008)

Reventará por hiperinflacción. Hasta ese momento se puede hacer chapuza tras chapuza, y como estamos viendo, se harán.


----------



## shoah (19 Sep 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Y si no, al final, te acaba reventando la tubería central (Impresionante ver una tubería de 1,5 m de diámetro y 10cm de acero con un reventón de medio metro).
> .




Es lo que tienen los fluidos incompresibles... que no se comprimen


----------



## shoah (19 Sep 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Más importante que el dato de cuanto van a subir las bolsas hoy es el de cuanto tiempo va a durar este bálsamo de fierabrás que se han sacado de la manga. Porque cuanto más anestésico utilizan, más fuertes son los estertores.




También.

En otro post me preguntaba cuanta tinta tienen en la FED para imprimir papelitos verdes


----------



## Ajoporro (19 Sep 2008)

¿ Alguien ha probado el confeti verde con la cara del barbas y el ojo en la pirámide ?, porque eso es lo que vamos a comer en los próximos años. Nadie quiere tirar de la manta, ni chinos, ni moros, ni nadie, es peor el remedio que la enfermedad. Creo que sólo un shock estilo 11-S puede quebrar esta cadena de mentiras.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (19 Sep 2008)

Lo comenta Alberto Noguera:

1- necesitan liquidez urgentemente.

2- tienen importantes carteras de valores.

3- la forma más facil de hacer liquidez es vender las carteras.

pero, ¿dónde colocamos las carteras, si todos queremos venderlas?, pues en el mercado, las venderemos a los pardillos y aquí se encuentran con dos problemas:

1- los mercados están muy depreciados (si vendemos ahora, sacaremos poco) .

2- los mercados están muy asustadizos (nadie compra) .

¿cómo solucionamos los problemas?, pues manipulando los mercados, tiraremos para arriba (ayer, 5 minutos antes del cierre, todos los índices ibex, cac, ftse, dax, estában en mínimos y, por arte de magia, todos al mismo tiempo, justo en el mismo minuto, arrancaron una subida vertical hasta el cierre) . les daremos un subidón para que los titulares sean 'espectacular rebote', 'por fin', , (nada hay que anime más a los pardillos como mostrarles una espectativa de beneficio) . una vez animados los mercados, largamos sedal poco a poco y hemos colocado las carteras a buen precio, después allá se las apañen los pardillos y los 'chollos' que compráron.


----------



## Tupper (19 Sep 2008)

De Cárpatos.

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

12:45:23 h. 

Situación intradía



Seguimos viviendo momentos muy especiales en un *mercado completamente enloquecido* y que ahora mismo se parece más al *Casino de Las Vegas* que cualquier otra cosa. Cualquier posición, larga, corta e incluso neutral con opciones, puede sufrir muy graves pérdidas en horas y a veces en minutos.

No creo que nadie responsable deba jugarse los ahorros *en un mercado* como este, que sube y baja fortunas en cuestión de segundos y donde además *están pasando cosas que nunca antes se había visto.*

Debo dejar claro que si hay alguien en el mundo que quiera que como sea se arregle esta crisis lo antes posible, ese es un servidor. Porque tengo familia, esposa, hija, ahijado, y mucha más familia, y al principio de la semana como ya saben me asusté y muy en serio. *Ni en el crash del 87 me había asustado tanto por el futuro de la economía mundial y muy especialmente por el de nuestro país, que podría llevar todas las de perder en un desastre financiero*.

Aclarado esto, que mi deseo es que todos salgamos de esta, estoy totalmente perplejo por la índole de las medidas que se están tomando. Si baja la bolsa se cierra y en paz, si baja la bolsa, se prohibe abrir cortos yh en paz, no es una buena medida. Ya lo otra vez que hicieron algo parecido ya se vio que la reacción al alza fue tremenda pero duró poco y al final se perdió poco.

Por otro lado las medidas del tesoro de crear un fondo para pufos queda con un interrogante ¿y cómo va a financiar el estado la gigantesca deuda que va a asumir sobre las gigantescas deudas que ya tiene?

Les reflejo la opinión de unos nuestros lectores que colabora habitualmente y que me ha parecido interesante:

¿Cambia algo respecto a los hipotecados americanos?, es decir, ¿va a dejar de haber impagos en las hipotecas subprime y Alt-A?

¿Las medidas tomadas van a mejorar el empleo? (lo cual facilitaría que la gente pueda pagar su hipoteca)

Si la Junk Agency (en honor a Mikel Milken y sus bonos basura, creo que es el nombre más adecuado) compra los activos tóxicos con descuentos, ¿eso no generará una pérdida contable en al balance de los bancos?

¿No tendrán que provisionar más pérdidas en el futuro?

¿No tendrá algo que ver todo este rebote con las limitaciones a las posiciones cortas impuestas?

¿Qué pasará con los que tienen acciones reales y vean que un megarrebote les pone precios que ya daban por casi imposibles? 

¿Prohibirán también vender acciones en cartera? (esto creo que ya resolvería el problema de las bajadas de la bolsa de por vida, no se cómo no se les ha ocurrido aún)

En fin, debe ser que el haber estudiado químicas en vez de económicas “me confunde”, como la noche a Dinio, y no me deja ver la realidad de la maravillosa situación económica que se abre de par en par ante mis ojos.

Javier M. Esteban Quebrada.

Y este comentario de José Luis Martínez Campuzano de Citi me parece muy sensato.

¿Intervención de los mercados? pero, ¿realmente había un mercado tras lo ocurrido en los últimos días?. Sigo pensando que poner puertas al campo es imposible. Pero se puede hacer un claro en la selva. 

Las bolsas USA repuntaron ayer con fuerza al cierre, con el Dow subiendo un 3.86 % y el Nasdaq más del 4.78 %. El S&P mantiene fuertes subidas en estos momentos, alcanzando niveles en aplicaciones de 1232....¡más de 90 puntos desde los bajos de ayer!. En el caso del Dow, desde el bajo al alto más de 600 puntos. Sí, un mercado no apto para cardiacos. 

¿Y ahora qué?

Imposible saberlo, *esto es una locura desconcertante y que casualmente aparece en pleno vencimiento de futuros y opciones. Qué casualidad.* Muy importante ver qué pasa la semana que viene, y ver si la reacción continua. Nada se puede descartar ahora mismo, ni una recuperación gigantesca. El *mercado está intervenido*, las medidas de control para impedir que se baje nos deja claro que jugársela a corto es muy arriesgado, pero claro, cualquiera se mete largo, las crisis como ésta no se pasan en 24 horas, o al menos no es razonable pensarlo hasta que no estemos más seguros.

De momento todos los indicadores de los mercados de crédito que son los que mandan, han mejorado pero no se han regularizado, y siguen marcando un muy fuerte estrés del sistema de crédito.

Entre grandes operadores la subida de hoy ha supuesto un golpe duro, habían abierto cortos y el cierre forzado de esta mañana les ha costado una fortuna.

Es muy difícil hacer nada en estas condiciones, los gráficos los dibuja la SEC prácticamente...


----------



## macvales (19 Sep 2008)

El mercado está más intervenido que los labios de la Cañada . Y a ella ya le están dando problemas tantas intervenciones. :


----------



## ertitoagus (19 Sep 2008)

yo creo que esto está siendo un caramelo para que caigan los ultimos pardillos y para quitarse lastre de encima "los que manejan esto"


----------



## aterriza como puedas (19 Sep 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 13:37:18 h. *Plan antipufos*
> 
> El Tesoro establece ya un programa de garantía para fondos de mercado de dinero. Por otra parte el presidente Bush autoriza el fondo de estabilización cambiaria para que sea usado hasta 50.000 millones de dólares.
> 
> ...



Ya están aquiiiiiiii


----------



## tonuel (19 Sep 2008)

Cuanto pardillo hay en este mundo... :o


Y luego se quejan de que los han estafado... 



Saludos


----------



## Hephe (19 Sep 2008)

Ayer en el tranvía me quedé de plástico cuando escuche a una niña con la carpeta de la uni hablando con una maruja guiándola de como comprar acciones a través de internet. La gente se ha vuelto loca

Espero que no comprara terras


----------



## Samzer (19 Sep 2008)

Se esta acercando al 7% :


----------



## CazaPepitos (19 Sep 2008)

Samzer dijo:


> Se esta acercando al 7% :




Viernes, 19 de Septiembre de 2008 (14:25)

IBEX-35 10.631,60 *11.424,80 **7,46 *11.426,70 10.779,40 

:::


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Sep 2008)

Ahora tengo miedo del hostion que nos vamos a dar


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (19 Sep 2008)

con este rebote acabo de ver al canal bajista que se forma


el ostiazo va a ser grande pero durante todo el 2009, va a ser más progresivo de lo que yo pensaba


----------



## Tupper (19 Sep 2008)

El IBEX subiendo un *8%.*

11.464,10 7,83%  (14:56)

Creo que nunca había visto eso.


----------



## Tupper (19 Sep 2008)

El FTSE sube un *9%* !!!

5.315,80 * 8,93%* (14:46)

:


----------



## arrhenius (19 Sep 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> El FTSE sube un *9%* !!!
> 
> 5.315,80 * 8,93%* (14:46)
> 
> :



cual es la mayor subida historia del ibex?


----------



## ertitoagus (19 Sep 2008)

se están riendo en la cara de los de siempre. Dan autenticas ganas de ir a quemar todos los garitos de estos joputas.::


voy a empezar a investigar formas de ajusticar crueles que para estos la guillotina se me queda corta.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Sep 2008)

El euro disparado frente al USD .... que pasara?


----------



## HOLAQUETAL (19 Sep 2008)

Las putas CRITERIA MAFIA CORP. se han puesto en +10% de golpe. :


----------



## la barquera (19 Sep 2008)

Hephe dijo:


> Ayer en el tranvía me quedé de plástico cuando escuche a una niña con la carpeta de la uni hablando con una maruja guiándola de como comprar acciones a través de internet. La gente se ha vuelto loca
> 
> Espero que no comprara terras



Era yo!, la jovencita era yo... pero no era terras, has oído mal, eran las del astrokotroc aquél o similares del ladrillo (te aviso que en cuanto pase esta "tormenta de verano" irán pa'arriba)


----------



## Tupper (19 Sep 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> cual es la mayor subida historia del ibex?



La estás viendo ahora mismo, histórico.

Subiendo más de un 8%

11.483,80 8,02% (15:07)

El Ibex firma el mayor rebote de la historia - Cotizalia.com


EN EXCLUSIVA

*El Ibex firma el mayor rebote de la historia*


@E. Sanz/E. Segovia - 19/09/2008 08:58h Actualizado: 19/09/2008 15:00h
Deja tu comentario (35) 
(4/5 | 5 votos)


Foto: Istockphoto.com La locura de las bolsas europeas, lejos de remitir, cada vez va a más con las expectativas de que Wall Street viva otra sesión de euforia que se sume al 4% que subió ayer. El Ibex 35 incrementa su subida a la hora de comer por encima del 7,5% y roza por momentos al 8%, con lo que se acerca a los 11.500 puntos. Si acaba así, será la mayor subida de la historia, por encima del anterior récord, el 6,95% posterior al 'lunes negro' de enero. El Stoxx 50 (índice de los principales valores de la zona euro además de Reino Unido y Suiza y bastante menos volátil que el Ibex) se acerca ya al 9%. El FTSE 100 es la gran estrella en Europa, con un tirón superior al 9%.


----------



## creative (19 Sep 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> La estás viendo ahora mismo, histórico.
> 
> Subiendo más de un 8%
> 
> ...



Con algo de suerte, cerraremos con una subidita de 8 o 9% pero ojito que wall, sigue abierta hasta las 10 de la noche por lo que quizas cuando se publique las caracteristicas del rescate, o supuesto rescate quizas nso sea tan agradable para los inverjsores


----------



## Rocket (19 Sep 2008)

Y a mi que me da que, tal como se ha inflado, se va a desinflar y se va a quedar casi plano con respecto a ayer? (Recogida de beneficios brutal).


----------



## dillei (19 Sep 2008)

Si, si... y el ibex está en 11500 puntos... después de un 8%

Vamos que se están forrando


----------



## Snake (19 Sep 2008)

Subidas bestiales. Pero sabéis qué pasará, no? A la próxima noticia mala, se perderá toda esta "euforia" y la caída será de parecidas dimensiones.


----------



## Tupper (19 Sep 2008)

creative dijo:


> Con algo de suerte, cerraremos con una subidita de 8 o 9% pero ojito que wall, sigue abierta hasta las 10 de la noche por lo que quizas cuando se publique las caracteristicas del rescate, o supuesto rescate quizas nso sea tan agradable para los inverjsores



Claro que no, pero para entonces ya habrán soltado todo el sedal y habrán comprado las acciones todos los pardillos.


----------



## faster (19 Sep 2008)

Maldita crisis que los huevos. Yo creo que los listos no están en un foro, están riendose de todo este tablero de ajedrez. 


A ver quién me explica que ahora suba la bolsa mas de 7%:


----------



## imyourend (19 Sep 2008)

Y yo que creia que el CERN estaba en Ginebra, y resulta que esta en Nueva York. menudo agujero negro, a cuantos tontos absorbera?


----------



## Starkiller (19 Sep 2008)

Así, di que si! Mas grande será la caida!

El DOWcoJONES sube 300 nada más abrir. Casi ná.


----------



## MNSV (19 Sep 2008)

Brutal el volumen del SAN a estas horas.

Más de 110 millones de acciones y subiendo casi un 15%.

No recuerdo nada parecido, sólo se parece dos ocasiones: el 11S y un día de octubre de la crisi asiática.

:

Anodadado, Im-pre-sionan-te.


----------



## Durmiente (19 Sep 2008)

Empieza a moderarse la subida, al menos un poquito.

Hoy es vencimiento de opciones y futuros.

Nos quedamos hacia del 4-5 como mucho.
Casi seguro.

(Mäs bien abajito)


----------



## Tupper (19 Sep 2008)

Esto se vive sólo una vez en la vida.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (19 Sep 2008)

¿Alguien cree que este día de hoy es el preludio que anuncia una jornada negra 'a-la-rusa' en que después de sucesivas suspensiones de las cotizaciones la bolsa tenga que cerrar antes de hora hasta el día siguiente?.

Los movimientos bursátiles de los últimos meses se parecen mucho a la entrada en resonancia de un puente. Y eso ya sabemos como acaba:

YouTube - Tacoma Bridge


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Sep 2008)

en la vida del ibex se ha visto esto.... dijeron ya "veremos cosas que nunca antes vimos"....


todo esto es por la creacion de la agencia que roba al pobre contribuyente y se lo da a los bancos y empresas...

me parece que la agencia esa quiebra pronto...


la gente de USA despertará o qué? y aquí nos harán lo mismo?


esos miles de ataudes postmadmax que hay por ahi se van a quedar cortos, jeje


----------



## Durmiente (19 Sep 2008)

A ver....

Esto ya está subiendo menos de un 7%

Se han comido a los cortos, a TODOS LOS CORTOS; han hecho que entre un montón de gente para estar largos y ahora le meten una barrida impresionante. 

La cosa se va a quedar en subida, pero mucho más abajo, ya veréis.

Y el lunes, cuando Wall Street con la diferencial de horas también haya corregido hoy fuera de nuestro horario, vuelta a bajar.

Las cosas son como son.

Y no como le gustaría al inversor pequeño.


----------



## demiOtser (19 Sep 2008)

macvales dijo:


> El mercado está más intervenido que los labios de la Cañada . Y a ella ya le están dando problemas tantas intervenciones. :



¡Argh! ¡Qué visión! ¡Horrorrrr! 

Estas cosas se avisan, hoyga.

Como metáfora, eso sí, no está mal: cafre, hinchada, apartada de la normalidad, falsa... insana.

Saludos,
dO.


----------



## pR0gr4m3R (19 Sep 2008)

Cuanto mas grande la subida.. mas jodida la caida..

.. pero no preveo caidas grandes en los proximos meses.. sino una sangria lenta e incontenible..


----------



## kaxkamel (19 Sep 2008)

*re*

corto y pego lo que he puesto en otro foro:



lo de hoy es el esperado rally alcista de todas las elecciones americanas...
va a ver gente que haga pasta estos días...
pero yo no me fío...
a partir de mediados de enero (tal vez antes, pero no me extrañaría que aguantaran hasta entonces) vamos a ver como está de verdad el melón... si dulce, si soso como un nabo... o podrido.
yo no pienso entrar, antes de los 9800-9700. si me equivoco y me pierdo toda la subida... no habré ganado un duro. si acierto... pues habré dejado de perder un dineral.

ahora mismo la bolsa está SOLO para valientes, expertos y tiburones, y no para pececillos como yo


la escusa ha sido la que ya sabemos:
el resultado ya lo sabemos también: quieren que se suban a la parra todos los incautos con sus ahorros para que cuando meneen bien el árbol, caigan todas, todas las manzanas (ahorros)


----------



## dekka (19 Sep 2008)

esto es hollywood señoressssssss


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (19 Sep 2008)

MNSV dijo:


> Brutal el volumen del SAN a estas horas.
> 
> Más de 110 millones de acciones y subiendo casi un 15%.
> 
> ...



el 11-s fue un juego de niños comparado con la crisis asiatica del año pasado


y lo de la crisis es de patio de escuela de monjas comparado con lo de hoy


al final esto se va a romper , es como si das a un alcoholico vodka, si le da un subidos pero va a ser horrible


yo lo veo muy mal, cada vez peor, están haciendo un yoyo impresionante, la volatilidad debe haber batido todas las marcas, y en los mercados volatiles están ls tiburones


----------



## dekka (19 Sep 2008)

puede haber un crack al alza? porque asi puede estar subiendo hasta la luna


----------



## Aitor Menta (19 Sep 2008)

¿entonces ya se acabó la crisis o qué? 

y yo que pensé hace 2 días comprar SAN a 10.00 por eso de ser un precio redondo...


----------



## El_Presi (19 Sep 2008)

Aitor Menta dijo:


> ¿entonces ya se acabó la crisis o qué?
> 
> y yo que pensé hace 2 días comprar SAN a 10.00 por eso de ser un precio redondo...



o haber comprado hace 3 a 7,70


----------



## dekka (19 Sep 2008)

esto va parriba a no ser que george diga lo contrario


----------



## Durmiente (19 Sep 2008)

dekka dijo:


> esto va parriba a no ser que george diga lo contrario



Me temo que no.

Diga lo que diga Jorge


----------



## dekka (19 Sep 2008)

hoy los brokers se estan ganando el sueldo


----------



## Aitor Menta (19 Sep 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> o haber comprado hace 3 a 7,70



¿hace 3 días llego a 7,70? ¿y eso? ahora me entero : :


----------



## ex-burbujista (19 Sep 2008)

¿Teniais mucho en acciones?

Eso si que baja, y decis del ladrillo...


----------



## el arquitecto (19 Sep 2008)

no cantais las subidas??
cuando baja, bien que poneis las cifras...

o es que de lo que habeis ganado hoy... estais pegandoos unas mariscandas??

enhorabuena a los afortunados!

el lunes que nadie venga con resaca!


----------



## Tupper (19 Sep 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> no cantais las subidas??
> cuando baja, bien que poneis las cifras...
> 
> o es que de lo que habeis ganado hoy... estais pegandoos unas mariscandas??
> ...



Están puestas unas páginas atrás hombre.


----------



## el arquitecto (19 Sep 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Están puestas unas páginas atrás hombre.



jue... como he llegao tarde hoy... ni me habia fijado... perdon!!!


----------



## Tupper (19 Sep 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> jue... como he llegao tarde hoy... ni me habia fijado... perdon!!!



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/51667-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-292.html


----------



## RANGER (19 Sep 2008)

imyourend dijo:


> Y yo que creia que el CERN estaba en Ginebra, y resulta que esta en Nueva York. menudo agujero negro, a cuantos tontos absorbera?



Ja ja ja


----------



## SNB4President (19 Sep 2008)

De momento veo que el Tom está bastante más moderadito que los Europeos... pero vale, para que quede a la posteridad del hilo ahora sube un 7,29%, mientras el Tom un 2,5%


----------



## el arquitecto (19 Sep 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/51667-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-292.html



gracias!! 
es que como ultimamente el foro va tan acelerado (no habran instalado un chisme de esos... pero para foros?) que he mirado a partir de la 293 (que eran como 3 paginas mas atras...) y resulta que eran comentarios de hace media hora!!!

lo dicho... esto es un chat! 

a mayor volatilidad de los mercados, mayor velocidad de posteo!
llegaremos a la masa critica y formaremos agujeros negros??


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Sep 2008)

Octubre rojo, finalmente

Abandonen el barco, que nos toca inmersion


----------



## HOLAQUETAL (19 Sep 2008)

CRITERIA TIMO CORP. a +11,21%, esto huele a chamusquina...


----------



## Lionel Hutz (19 Sep 2008)

hoy sube el 9% ¿que pasaria si el lunes sube 1% el martes baja 2% miercoles sube0,5% y el proximo jueves baja 10%?
euribor L 5,5 M 5,55 X 5,6 J 5,8 
¿seria posible?

ESE VIERNES SERIA LA HOSTIA


----------



## NosTrasladamus (19 Sep 2008)

*Subidón cosmético artificial*



> La reacción alcista está absolutamente magnificada por el cierre masivo de posiciones bajistas tras la prohibición en varios países (EEUU, Reino Unido y Suiza) de las formas más agresivas de esta operativa. Las posiciones bajistas se cierran comprando acciones (tomando posiciones alcistas), y al ser obligadas por una ley deben tomarse a cualquier precio, lo que exagera las subidas.




http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2008/09/19/noticias_5_subida_libre_mitad_valores_suspendidos.html

Cuidado que la cosa no se ha normalizado ni mucho menos. Hay que tener en cuenta la prohibición de vender sin haber comprado ("préstamos" de acciones, o como se diga en la jerga) 
Moscú hoy, a pesar de las subidas, ha vuelto a cerrar cautelarmente la bolsa.
Aqui hay algo que no acaba de dejar de oler a muerto por mucho ambientador que le echen a la sala...
Y de todas maneras, si veis los primeros posts de este hilo, vereis que en enero bajar de los 14500 puntos ya se consideraba un fracaso...


----------



## Coruñes Anonimo (19 Sep 2008)

Antes del crack del 29 tambien había grandes subidas y bajadas.


----------



## Tupper (19 Sep 2008)

El Ibex despide la semana con la mayor subida de su historia, al apuntarse un *8,71% *



NosTrasladamus dijo:


> http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2008/09/19/noticias_5_subida_libre_mitad_valores_suspendidos.html
> 
> Cuidado que la cosa no se ha normalizado ni mucho menos. Hay que tener en cuenta la prohibición de vender sin haber comprado ("préstamos" de acciones, o como se diga en la jerga)



Shorting, estar bajista.

Tienes mucha razón. Los hedges y otros que estaban bajistas se han visto obligados a comprar a cualquier precio precisamente las que pensaban que más iban a bajar: bancos tocados.

Ni mucho menos ha sido el plan de "salvación" de Paulson la causa de esta subida histórica.

Consideralo la resaca que viene antes de una gran ola...


----------



## Durmiente (19 Sep 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> El Ibex despide la semana con la mayor subida de su historia, al apuntarse un *8,71% *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si señor, me he quedado de piedra....

Increible.

Por cierto, he ganado bastante dinero, la verdad


----------



## Tupper (19 Sep 2008)

Durmiente dijo:


> Si señor, me he quedado de piedra....
> 
> Increible.
> 
> Por cierto, he ganado bastante dinero, la verdad



Enhorabuena, yo he aprovechado para vender.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (19 Sep 2008)

Coruñes Anonimo dijo:


> Antes del crack del 29 tambien había grandes subidas y bajadas.



Crack del 29 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


> En los días previos al Jueves Negro, el mercado estaba severamente inestable. Periodos de venta y altos volumenes de negociación eran intercalados con breves periodos de aumento de precios y recuperación.



:


----------



## HOLAQUETAL (19 Sep 2008)

HOLAQUETAL dijo:


> CRITERIA TIMO CORP. a +11,21%, esto huele a chamusquina...



y CIERRA A +12,12%, No es normal que este tipo de acción suba de esta manera.


----------



## Dazis (19 Sep 2008)

Es el momento ideal para aquellos que tengan puedan vender y salirse ya.


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (19 Sep 2008)

*URGENTE Europa (CESR) limita las posiciones cortas: se une a SEC (EEUU) y FSA (Reino*

URGENTE Europa (CESR) limita las posiciones cortas: se une a SEC (EEUU) y FSA (Reino Unido)


----------



## Samzer (19 Sep 2008)

INVESTIGADEUR dijo:


> URGENTE Europa (CESR) limita las posiciones cortas: se une a SEC (EEUU) y FSA (Reino Unido)



Todas vencen el mismo dia, el 2 de Octubre?


----------



## ertitoagus (19 Sep 2008)

ya no se si la peña es ciega y no ve que el ostión va a ser de ordago, o si directamente es que son como los drogadictos que necesitan su chute de jugarsela en la bolsa.

"algunos" se tienen que estar descojonando tras ver que se han quitado el muerto de encima y aún encima a quien se lo están endosando se cree que se va a forrar.....


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (19 Sep 2008)

samzer dijo:


> todas Vencen El Mismo Dia, El 2 De Octubre?



Las De Europa Y Los Eeuu?

Entonces El 3-10-2008=24-10-1929


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (19 Sep 2008)

Samzer dijo:


> Todas vencen el mismo dia, el 2 de Octubre?



Ni idea, de momento solo tengo el titular


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (19 Sep 2008)

THE COMMITTEE OF EUROPEAN SECURITIES REGULATORS
11-13 avenue de Friedland - 75008 PARIS - FRANCE - Tel.: 33.(0).1.58.36.43.21 - Fax: 33.(0).1.58.36.43.30
Web site: CESR [The Committee of European Securities Regulators]
Date: 19 September 2008
Ref: CESR/08-732
PRESS RELEASE
CESR coordinates actions by EU securities regulators in relation
to short-selling in financial markets
EU securities regulators are closely monitoring the functio_ning of the markets under the current
circumstances and are considering together, possible actions which might be taken to contribute to
orderly********_ing markets. Any such actions will be taken with a view to strengthening confidence in
financial markets and protecting investors.
Particularly, CESR, in its role as a network bringing together EU securities regulators, has been coordinating
actions by its Members regarding the short selling practices, in particular in financial
companies. Some EU securities regulators have adopted, or are in a process of taking, actions in their
respective markets either to limit, or to introduce stringent requirements or further reporting
obligations by firms to supervisory authorities on short-selling. Other Members are currently
considering whether additional requirements to the ones already existing would be necessary, taking
into account the evolving market conditions and the characteristics of their particular domestic market.
More generally, CESR Members have strengthened monitoring of financial markets, with a view to
combat possible market abuse behaviour and other practices that may disturb the orderly ********_ing
of financial markets. The actions by the EU securities regulators will lead to intensified enforcement
against any possible abusive practices.
As part of its regular reporting to the EU institutions, CESR had already conducted a survey with a view
to inform the ECOFIN Council about existing requirements and/or restrictions on short selling available
in the individual Member States.


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Sep 2008)

el 2 de octubre emitimos papeles bonistas para toda amerika!! comprad comprad que respalda el tesoro....

caguen diez, que impotencia!


----------



## Samzer (19 Sep 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> Las De Europa Y Los Eeuu?
> 
> Entonces El 3-10-2008=24-10-1929



Eso estaba pensando yo, pero era una pregunta. Si acaban todos el mismo dia el ostión puede ser de órdago, aunque no entiendo porqué poner el 2 de Octubre, bueno en realidad ya no entiendo nada jeje.


----------



## el arquitecto (19 Sep 2008)

Samzer dijo:


> Eso estaba pensando yo, pero era una pregunta. Si acaban todos el mismo dia el ostión puede ser de órdago, aunque no entiendo porqué poner el 2 de Octubre, bueno en realidad ya no entiendo nada jeje.



por san tochovista... por eso sera en oktubre! 

llegara oktubre y todo se teñira de rojo...


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (19 Sep 2008)

*Economía/Finanzas.- El Comité Europeo de Supervisión coordinará las acciones de los países sobre las ventas a corto*
MADRID, 19 Sep. (EUROPA PRESS) - 19:33h


El Comité Europeo de Supervisión (CESR) anunció hoy que coordinará las acciones que adopten los países de los organismos supervisores en la UE acerca de las operaciones de venta de títulos a corto plazo, conocidas como 'short selling'.

La decisión del CESR se produce después de que las autoridades bursátiles de Estados Unidos aprobaran un plan que impide operar a unas 800 firmas de ventas al descubierto, para frenar la especulación en los mercados, medidas que también ha adoptado Reino Unido.

"El CESR ha estado coordinando acciones de sus miembros respecto a las prácticas de 'short selling', en particular las de compañías financieras", indicó el organismo en un comunicado.

El comité explicó que algunos supervisores europeos han llevado ya a cabo actuaciones, o están en proceso de hacerlo, para limitar o introducir requisitos restrictivos u obligaciones adicionales sobre las actividades de estas firmas. 

Precisamente hoy, el presidente de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV), Julio Segura, dijo que la CNMV no tiene previsto adoptar ninguna medida y que es el CESR el que podría lanzar alguna sugerencia si lo considera oportuno.

En este sentido, incidió en que el sistema español es el que más penaliza las operaciones de venta al descubierto ('short selling') cuyo volumen no es muy elevado en España.

Las 'short selling' consisten en realizar una venta sin comprar previamente el título, esperando un descuento de la cotización para poder adquirirlo posteriormente a un menor precio y saldar la operación con beneficio.

Según Segura, estas operaciones constituyen una práctica normal del mercado y en España no son especialmente importantes desde el punto de vista cuantitativo a diferencia de lo que ocurre en otros países, por lo que se vigilan en tiempo real.

Enlace


----------



## Misterio (19 Sep 2008)

Ir abriendo un subforo de burbuja bursátil, lo malo es que va a durar poco en ser pinchada.


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (19 Sep 2008)

*El Comité de Reguladores Europeos se une a la SEC y la FSA y limita las posiciones cortas*

E.S.M./M.I. - 19/09/2008 19:14h

(0/5 | 0 votos)
Julio Segura, presidente de la CNMV El Comité de Reguladores Europeos (CESR), que agrupa a los controladores bursátiles de todos los países del viejo continente, ha decidido seguir la estela marcada por sus equivalentes en Estados Unidos, la SEC y en Reino Unido, la FSA, limitando las posiciones bajistas en los mercados financieros. Se trata de "medidas extraordinarias" adoptadas como consecuencia de las profundas turbulencias vividas durante toda la semana derivadas de la quiebra de Lehman Brothers y los rescates de American International Group por parte de la Fed y de Merrill Lynch comprado por Bank of America.

Con esta iniciativa se busca evitar las prácticas abusivas por parte de los operadores que juegan a la baja. Ponerse corto implica que un operador vende un paquete de acciones que previamente ha pedido prestadas, generalmente a un banco, previendo que su precio va a bajar. Una vez que baja compra ese mismo paquete más barato, cubre el préstamo y obtieme importantes beneficios.

*Sigue la estela de EEUU y Reino Unido*

El jueves fue prohibida en EEUU la forma más agresiva de la misma, los llamados 'cortos desnudos' o 'descubiertos' (naked shorts): consiste en vender las acciones sin haberlas tomado prestadas previamente, y las consiguen después dentro de los tres días que tardan en liquidarse estas operaciones. Esta operativa ya había sido limitada temporalmente antes de la crisis de esta semana, pero en los últimos días numerosos inversores de todo el mundo habían tomado ingentes posiciones bajistas mediante esta operativa en el sector financiero, en especial en EEUU y Gran Bretaña.

Ahora, con esta prohibición tienen que deshacer sus posiciones precipitadamente, lo cual se hace recomprando las acciones. Y como se trata de compras forzadas por las autoridades, deben hacerlo a cualquier precio. Y eso retroalimenta la fuerte subida en las bolsas, con espectaculares alzas del 30% y el 40% en bancos donde había grandes posiciones bajistas, como Royal Bank of Scotland, HBOS, Lloyds, Barclays y UBS. Por no hablar de las entidades norteamericanas, que ya ayer se vinieron arriba con fuerza al cierre.


Pero además, esta mañana en EEUU y Gran Bretaña la prohibición se ha extendido a la operativa bajista más habitual en los valores financieros. En el caso de EEUU, la SEC (equivalente a la CNMV) ha prohibido totalmente las posiciones bajistas en 799 valores financieros hasta el 2 de octubre. En Reino unido, la FSA ha prohibido totalmente los cortos también en una serie de valores financieros y ha añadido la prohibición de operar a la baja con futuros y otros derivados, que son la forma de ponerse bajista más habitual en los mercados donde el préstamo de valores está subdesarrollado, como España. Esta prohibición también es temporal pero su plazo es mucho más largo: desde el próximo martes hasta el 16 de enero del próximo año. Y se completa con la obligación de publicar diariamente las posiciones bajistas que superen el 0,25% del capital de las entidades afectadas por la norma.

Enlace Cotizalia


----------



## Borjita burbujas (19 Sep 2008)

*Intelligence: Terror operation in U.S., Europe possibly imminent*

Islamic terrorist operatives reportedly dispatched, in place, and possibly ready to execute terrorist operation in U.S., Europe

*"Pray for the successes of our brothers in America & Europe. Expect 'good news' soon." Posted by Arabic speaking Islamic terrorist supporter*

By Douglas J. Hagmann, Director

17 September 2008: A disturbing communication posted in a high level Arabic language forum suggests that some type of terrorist operation is currently underway, targeting sites within the United States and Europe. According to information developed within the last 24 hours by a deep-cover intelligence operative, Islamic terrorists have been dispatched to the U.S. and Europe and may be in place, preparing to execute unspecified terrorist attacks within the U.S. and Europe.

Neither the targets nor the types of attacks were able to be identified from an analysis of the communications, although it appears possible that the European and American operations could be conducted in tandem. Also unclear is the timetable of potential attacks, although the wording pertaining to the "anticipated celebration" of the success of such attacks suggests that they will be carried out within the next few days.

While many such threats by Islamic terrorists are published constantly and end up being nothing more than propaganda, it is important to note that the origin and nature of the communications isolated here meet a significantly higher standard of evidence for threat evaluation purposes. As such, it is the recommendation of this agency that individual awareness of any suspicious activity be stepped up accordingly, and immediately reported to the appropriate law enforcement agency.

Increased vigilance by law enforcement and security professionals is also urged, especially at areas of likely "hard" targets such as our infrastructure.


Intelligence: Terror operation in U.S., Europe possibly imminent | Northeast Intelligence Network


----------



## yo_soy_yo (19 Sep 2008)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> *Intelligence: Terror operation in U.S., Europe possibly imminent*
> 
> Islamic terrorist operatives reportedly dispatched, in place, and possibly ready to execute terrorist operation in U.S., Europe
> 
> ...



Toma tomate !!!! lo que le faltaba a los mercados para tranquilizarse jajaja


----------



## pobracara (19 Sep 2008)

Coruñes Anonimo dijo:


> Antes del crack del 29 tambien había grandes subidas y bajadas.



Este es el mejor rally alcista en dos dias desde 1929.: Coincidencia?
The Big Picture | Industrials: Biggest 2 day rally since 1929


----------



## Plusvalias-al-42% (19 Sep 2008)

NosTrasladamus dijo:


> http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2008/09/19/noticias_5_subida_libre_mitad_valores_suspendidos.html
> 
> _La reacción alcista está absolutamente magnificada por el cierre masivo de posiciones bajistas tras la prohibición en varios países (EEUU, Reino Unido y Suiza) de las formas más agresivas de esta operativa. *Las posiciones bajistas se cierran comprando acciones (tomando posiciones alcistas), y al ser obligadas por una ley deben tomarse a cualquier precio,* lo que exagera las subidas._
> 
> ...



Bingo.

Hace un par de horas me he encontrado a un amigo banquero -banca privada- en el Carrefour -no estaba comprando latas de atún- pero sí que me ha dicho lo mismo: Que como se olían que en Europa iban a prohibir también las operaciones a corto, tenían que cerrar comprando a cualquier precio.

No es que la Bolsa haya subido, es que les han obligado a que hoy suba un huevo (y el lunes Dios dirá).


----------



## tonuel (20 Sep 2008)

Plusvalias-al-42% dijo:


> Bingo.
> 
> Hace un par de horas me he encontrado a un amigo banquero -banca privada- en el Carrefour -no estaba comprando latas de atún- pero sí que me ha dicho lo mismo: Que como se olían que en Europa iban a prohibir también las operaciones a corto, tenían que cerrar comprando a cualquier precio.
> 
> No es que la Bolsa haya subido, es que les han obligado a que hoy suba un huevo (y el lunes Dios dirá).



Thanks por la info... 

Entonces el lunes o martes esto va p'abajo... ¿no? 



Saludos


----------



## adso de melk (21 Sep 2008)

Que esperáis que ocurra mañana?

yo creo que bajará entre medio punto y uno y que el interbancario se disparara por encima de su recort histórico.


----------



## Ajoporro (22 Sep 2008)

" Lo que no puede ser, no puede ser y, además, es imposible". No me explico como están intentando mantener el valor de las acciones a flote, cuando el mercao baja no lo para ni Dios, lo mejor es apartarse pa que no te pille.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (22 Sep 2008)

Los futuros de Asia en este momento con fuertes subidas, especialmente china.
Además el petróleo también un 7% arriba. Parece que se viene la hiper nomas..


----------



## ronald29780 (22 Sep 2008)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Los futuros de Asia en este momento con fuertes subidas, especialmente china.
> Además el petróleo también un 7% arriba. Parece que se viene la hiper nomas..



Ya. Pero Tokio estaba terminado el Viernes (su Viernes) en numeros rojos.

Es la reaccion a la subida de Gual estrit el Viernes ET.


----------



## adso de melk (22 Sep 2008)

> Los futuros de Asia en este momento con fuertes subidas, especialmente china.
> Además el petróleo también un 7% arriba. Parece que se viene la hiper nomas..



bestial, mañana puede ser otro dia de subidas histórico. ¿ que saben los chinos?


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> bestial, mañana puede ser otro dia de subidas histórico. ¿ que saben los chinos?



los chinos no saben una mierda... :o



Saludos


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (22 Sep 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> bestial, mañana puede ser otro dia de subidas histórico. ¿ que saben los chinos?



Los chinos estaran contentos porque los bancos yankies volveran a relajar el credito y los pepitos yankies a consumir porquerias chinas, aunque les paguen con papeles sin valor..


----------



## El_Presi (22 Sep 2008)

El domingo

TEL AVIV 25 INDEX	913.09	71.06	8.44%	09/21
TEL AVIV 100 INDEX	836.20	77.92	10.28%	09/21

KUWAIT SE WEIGHTED INDEX	678.26	25.13	3.85%	09/21
KUWAIT SE PRICE INDEX	13,148.40	490.60	3.88%	09/21

Emiratos Árabes
DFM GENERAL INDEX	4,309.90	387.26	9.87%	09/21
ADX GENERAL INDEX	3,949.22	218.91	5.87%	09/21


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (22 Sep 2008)

Joder, que angustia. Salgo a fundirme mis ahorros esta semana en un BMW? No me gusta nada la idea de perder la pasta por hiperinflacion..


----------



## El_Presi (22 Sep 2008)

la curva de los futuros yuri también está cambiando hacia arriba, parece que apuestan por futuras subidas de tipos


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (22 Sep 2008)

Pues yo veo que el futuro del Dow cae 1,5% y el del Dax 0,75%
IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (22 Sep 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> la curva de los futuros yuri también está cambiando hacia arriba, parece que apuestan por futuras subidas de tipos



tienes el enlace???


----------



## El_Presi (22 Sep 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> tienes el enlace???



mira en los últimos hilos del yuri, como el valor de diciembre de 2009 está subiendo con más fuerza que los de los marzo y septiembre. A ese ritmo los supera en breve


----------



## El_Presi (22 Sep 2008)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> Pues yo veo que el futuro del Dow cae 1,5% y el del Dax 0,75%
> IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..



Cierto, los asiáticos suben a remolque del pasado viernes, pero los occidentales bajan


----------



## adso de melk (22 Sep 2008)

La lógica dice que entres y compres, de aquí a noviembre la subida puede ser apoteosica, con sus preceptivos escalones, pero hay una voz en mi interior que me dice que todo es una trampa y que el crack autentico esta mas cerca de la fecha de la elección presidencial.


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Sep 2008)

al igual que cuando prohibieron cortos hace semanas, la bolsa subio 1 mes y poco a poco se desinfló. mañana? pues si no hay sorpresas gordas gordas, andará entre +-1 no?

milk, que ocurrirá mañana?

QUE YURI BATE RECORDS sin duda!!


----------



## nam (22 Sep 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> La lógica dice que entres y compres, de aquí a noviembre la subida puede ser apoteosica, con sus preceptivos escalones, pero hay una voz en mi interior que me dice que todo es una trampa y que el crack autentico esta mas cerca de la fecha de la elección presidencial.



Pues yo creo que es al reves, el dow va a seguir bajando, prohiben los shorts pero los inversores van a seguir apostando por bajadas de otra forma: vendiendo.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (22 Sep 2008)

nam dijo:


> Pues yo creo que es al reves, el dow va a seguir bajando, prohiben los shorts pero los inversores van a seguir apostando por bajadas de otra forma: vendiendo.



yo creo que en este caso el hecho de ser fin de semana no va a ayudar sino a destruir, la gente ha podido reflexionar sobre el plan Bush-Bernake y empieza a destaparse el pastel, y creo, si no me equivoco que las Cámaras a dos meses de las elecciones no van a estar por la labor de aprobar esa mierda


----------



## nam (22 Sep 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> yo creo que en este caso el hecho de ser fin de semana no va a ayudar sino a destruir, la gente ha podido reflexionar sobre el plan Bush-Bernake y empieza a destaparse el pastel, y creo, si no me equivoco que las Cámaras a dos meses de las elecciones no van a estar por la labor de aprobar esa mierda



Las Camaras lo aprobaran, vamos que si lo hacen, estan cagados de miedo y no tienen ni idea que hacer, son politicos no tienen ni idea de economia y/o mercados financieros, esa es la ventaja de Paulson y cia.

Pero, tooodooo el mundo con el que he hablado, democrata o republicano, esta bastante enfadado por el bailout, si la economia y/o el mercado bursatil van a peor (que lo haran) pondran toda la culpa en este plan y ya hay gente que dice que simplemente votaran al contrario cuando tengan que volver a votar representante, sea quien sea.

Yo podria aceptar el plan sin vomitar hasta la primera papilla, solo vomitando un poco de puro asco, si y solo si confiscasen todos los pluses de los directivos, ejecutivos y consejos de administracion de los bancos, bancos de inversiones, aseguradoras, ratings companies y hedge funds desde el 2002 hasta el 2015, ademas de confiscar 60% de sus salarios netos y 60% de sus fondos de pensiones individuales y/o fondos en otros paises. No serian pobres como el resto, pero ya no serian tan asquerosamente ricos y les darian donde les duele, el bolsillo. Ademas me reservaria el derecho de meterles un puro por arruinar a las empresas que han dirigido y miraria con lupa todas las comunicaciones para probar que sabian que sus estrategias suponian un riesgo mucho mayor que una practica normal de negocios, vamos los emplumaba.


----------



## Paisaje (22 Sep 2008)

EMPIEZA EL FESTIVALLLLLL!!! 11.567,40




9,50 (0,08%)


----------



## Starkiller (22 Sep 2008)

Parece que se estabiliza en torno al -0,4%


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2008)

joder, ¿habeis visto el Sabadell? :

Cayendo a plomo, ahora mismo un 5,10%... por qué será... 



Saludos


----------



## CHARLIE (22 Sep 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Parece que se estabiliza en torno al -0,4%




A pesar de la gran subida (y falsa, más falsa que un duro sevillano) de la bolsa el Viernes, estoy convencido de que esta situación (rescate de la FED), no va a servir absolutamente para nada más que para maquillar los números durante una temporada limitada, tras la cual la bolsa (que acabará reflejando LA ECONOMÍA REAL, que no virtual) va a conseguir un desplome aún mayor que los habidos hasta ahora.
Y es que, por mucho que se haga a la desesperada, no se va a poder evitar una debacle que avanza ya a pasos gigantescos y sin remisión, pidiendo a gritos el cambio radical de un sistema piramidal que se está quedando sin base a velocidad de órdago.
Creo, sinceramente, que la economía "exportada" por los EE.UU que sólo se basa en deudas que se asientan en más y más deudas, tiene los días contados, porque la base de esta pirámide ya no encuentra más "víctimas" en las que seguir apoyándose.
En pocos meses, podemos tener la oportunidad "unica" de ver caer a lo más hondo del cenagal a todo el sistema financiero yankee y una buena parte del sistema financiero mundial.

Saludos.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (22 Sep 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Parece que se estabiliza en torno al -0,4%



pues parece que no.....

... comienza el festival del PANICO...

.... ME PARECE QUE EL PLAN DE BUSH SE VA A CONVERTIR EN UN PLANG, CATAPLANG....


----------



## Ajoporro (22 Sep 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> A pesar de la gran subida (y falsa, más falsa que un duro sevillano) de la bolsa el Viernes, estoy convencido de que esta situación (rescate de la FED), no va a servir absolutamente para nada más que para maquillar los números durante una temporada limitada, tras la cual la bolsa (que acabará reflejando LA ECONOMÍA REAL, que no virtual) va a conseguir un desplome aún mayor que los habidos hasta ahora.
> Y es que, por mucho que se haga a la desesperada, no se va a poder evitar una debacle que avanza ya a pasos gigantescos y sin remisión, pidiendo a gritos el cambio radical de un sistema piramidal que se está quedando sin base a velocidad de órdago.
> Creo, sinceramente, que la economía "exportada" por los EE.UU que sólo se basa en deudas que se asientan en más y más deudas, tiene los días contados, porque la base de esta pirámide ya no encuentra más "víctimas" en las que seguir apoyándose.
> En pocos meses, podemos tener la oportunidad "unica" de ver caer a lo más hondo del cenagal a todo el sistema financiero yankee y una buena parte del sistema financiero mundial.
> ...





Soy un enamorao de las películas de catástrofes, cuando la bolsa tiene algún crack me paso los días enganchado a internés, tengo montañas de chocolatinas y bolsas de palomitas de microondas, cuando me deprimo me paso horas viendo caer las torres gemelas en elyoutube. Reconozco que soy un enfermo de las calamidades.


----------



## un marronazo (22 Sep 2008)

está bajando la bolsa? y el dolar inconbustible? los inversores no se fian


----------



## Starkiller (22 Sep 2008)

No, no se fían. Y habrá que ver el interbancario, que hoy hay nueva inyección de ajuste fino. Me da que esta es la buena, y hoy el Euribor se dispara (O mañana)


----------



## lordloki (22 Sep 2008)

Ajoporro dijo:


> *Soy un enamorao de las películas de catástrofes*, cuando la bolsa tiene algún crack me paso los días enganchado a internés, tengo montañas de chocolatinas y bolsas de palomitas de microondas, cuando me deprimo me paso horas viendo caer las torres gemelas en elyoutube. Reconozco que soy un enfermo de las calamidades.



Yo tambien. Tengo el corazón dividido entre "el coloso en llamas" y "la aventura del poseidon".  

Peliculas míticas donde se muestra que muchos desastres vienen por la mezquindad de algunas personas.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (22 Sep 2008)

De momento -0'9%, poco ha durado la alegría. La previsión es que WS abra al alza, así que el tema se corregirá (supongo) hacia el mediodía como muy tarde, salvo sorpresas de última hora.

Pero es mala señal que el efecto se haya pasado tan pronto teniendo en cuenta la magnitud del rescate.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Sep 2008)

Señoras y señores,

No se crean ustedes la comedia de la bolsa. 

El viernes subió a lo bestia por todo el dinero fiat-digital que se inyectó.

Si el "plan de rescate" fuese tan beneficioso no dificultarían los "shorts". ¿no?

Evidentemente nadie en su sano juicio e informado está comprando o poniéndose largo. Una vez controlado el mecanismo de shortage, la inyección de fiat-digital hace maravillas. 

Pero ¿QUIEN SE CREE LA COMEDIA? 

El que se lo crea acabará igual de desnudo que el emperador.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (22 Sep 2008)

lo sorprendente es que mientras el DAX el FTSE y el CAC bajan entre el -0.2 y -0.4, el Ibex baja el -1.2.... ¿Que sucede en el Sabadell? Será la primera victima subprime española?==? Solo el tiempo nos dira:


----------



## Starkiller (22 Sep 2008)

Cárpatos esperaba apertura moderadamente alcista, y ha sido al revés. 

Pocas veces he visto equivocarse a este hombre, desde que lo sigo. Indicativo de como esta el patio.


----------



## un marronazo (22 Sep 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Cárpatos esperaba apertura moderadamente alcista, y ha sido al revés.
> 
> Pocas veces he visto equivocarse a este hombre, desde que lo sigo. Indicativo de como esta el patio.



londres apostando por el oro? que está pasando? yo no creo ya en los analistas, a cada uno le duele su bolsillo. si está subiendo el oro en estos mercados es por que no hay ninguna confianza en el remedio USA?


----------



## Tupper (22 Sep 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Señoras y señores,
> 
> No se crean ustedes la comedia de la bolsa.
> 
> ...



Te puedo asegurar que conozco pesonalmente varios casos de gente que compró acciones el viernes pasado.


----------



## Ajoporro (22 Sep 2008)

lordloki dijo:


> Yo tambien. Tengo el corazón dividido entre "el coloso en llamas" y "la aventura del poseidon".
> 
> Peliculas míticas donde se muestra que muchos desastres vienen por la mezquindad de algunas personas.



La última que mancantao ha sido la de Doomsday, genial y la del Incidente, algo lenta y, a veces, mal contá, pero un guión bastante original, mencantó ...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Sep 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> londres apostando por el oro? que está pasando? yo no creo ya en los analistas, a cada uno le duele su bolsillo. si está subiendo el oro en estos mercados es por que no hay ninguna confianza en el remedio USA?



El miércoles se disparó el oro como nunca sin que hubiese noticias relevantes:


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...hora-mismo-el-oro-en-movimiento-vertical.html



Algunos ya sabían del plan de rescate. 

Atentos a la apertura de USA. Veremos hasta que punto consiguen controlarlo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Sep 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Te puedo asegurar que conozco pesonalmente varios casos de gente que compró acciones el viernes pasado.



No tengo ninguna duda. 

Tampoco tengo duda que acabarán desplumados.


----------



## Starkiller (22 Sep 2008)

seacock dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la del Incidente?



Una muy buena en la que la gente se vuelve, según en que zonas, tremendamente agresiva y se matan los unos a los otros, o a si mismos.

En plan civilización devastada, huyamos al campo, oh, dios mío, oh dios mío...

Muy recomendable, sin ser excelente.


----------



## Garrafone (22 Sep 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Te puedo asegurar que conozco pesonalmente varios casos de gente que compró acciones el viernes pasado.



_*"Esos serán los llamados héroes"*_


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2008)

El BCE inyecta otros 40.000 millones de dólares al 3,25% ante la demanda del doble 

Fráncfort (Alemania), 22 sep (EFE).- El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) inyectó hoy en el mercado interbancario 40.000 millones de dólares a un tipo de interés marginal del 3,25 por ciento, con vencimiento mañana y ante una demanda de algo más del doble.

Hay que alimentar al bicho....


----------



## un marronazo (22 Sep 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El BCE inyecta otros 40.000 millones de dólares al 3,25% ante la demanda del doble
> 
> Fráncfort (Alemania), 22 sep (EFE).- El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) inyectó hoy en el mercado interbancario 40.000 millones de dólares a un tipo de interés marginal del 3,25 por ciento, con vencimiento mañana y ante una demanda de algo más del doble.
> 
> Hay que alimentar al bicho....



pero no habian quedao en prohibir los cortos? pues mas corto que el vencimiento mañana...


----------



## Miss Marple (22 Sep 2008)

Venga que nos vamos. Otra semana de infarto acaba de empezar.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2008)

Ya va cayendo un poco...

Además...

La CNMV exige publicar las posiciones cortas sobre 20 entidades al superar el 0,25% del capital 


MADRID, 22 (EUROPA PRESS) 
El organismo "extremará" la vigilancia y supervisión sobre las operaciones en instrumentos financieros


----------



## Starkiller (22 Sep 2008)

Miss Marple dijo:


> Venga que nos vamos. Otra semana de infarto acaba de empezar.



Eso parece, a juzgar por la apertura alcista que se esperaba.

De momento el DJ ha tenido un alza negativa de 150 puntos. 



carpatos dijo:


> Dow Jones	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> Tanto JP Morgan como American Express y Bank of America están luchando contra los mínimos del viernes, sin contar con el gap al alza que se produjo en la apertura.


----------



## adso de melk (22 Sep 2008)

> Ayer, 11:56 PM
> 
> Que esperáis que ocurra mañana?
> 
> yo creo que bajará entre medio punto y uno y que el interbancario se disparara por encima de su recort histórico.




joer que fino que he estao


----------



## Tupper (22 Sep 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No tengo ninguna duda.
> 
> Tampoco tengo duda que acabarán desplumados.



Ídem. 
...........


----------



## un marronazo (22 Sep 2008)

IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..

que pasada!!!


----------



## un marronazo (22 Sep 2008)

en los foros de kitco comentan que ALEMANIA se ha negado a dar mas dinero a los bancos ::: estan flipando, esperaban que aguantara todo hasta despues de las elecciones


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2008)

El Ibex otra vez p'arriba... 






Saludos


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (22 Sep 2008)

Pues parece que ni inyectando oro por el orificio de los plutócratas cleptómanos de Guol Strit... El Nasdaq se deja el 1.1% y el Ibex el 1%, y el pánico se extiende... dentro de poco me parece que en dos tardes (jijiji) se comen las ganancias del Superviernes...

Edito, cinco minutos despues se dejan 

NASDAQ 1.32 %
IBEX 1.21 %:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Sep 2008)

El oro tocando los $900.

No hay plan de rescate que valga.


----------



## elefante (22 Sep 2008)

La volatilidad sigue siendo brutal. El nerviosismo sigue campando a sus anchas.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (22 Sep 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El oro tocando los $900.
> 
> No hay plan de rescate que valga.



COMOOOOOOO??????

JODER COMO esta el patio... es que el ordenador no me deja ver la gráfica aurea....

Eso huele a catacrock, como dijo Miss Marple


----------



## Pepius (22 Sep 2008)

En 2 minutos el Ibex ha pasado de -1'33% a -1'47% Menuda montaña rusa :


----------



## Tupper (22 Sep 2008)

IBEX -1.46% Wooops, so much for the Bail-Out Plan !


----------



## Tupper (22 Sep 2008)

Ibex -1,66% y bajando...


----------



## Starkiller (22 Sep 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El oro tocando los $900.
> 
> No hay plan de rescate que valga.



Bueno, ese era justo uno de los efectos esperados del plan de rescate, no?

Se hunde la deuda USA, se hunde el dolar, ergo el Oro (En dolares) sube.

El Oro en Euros ha variado mucho?

O el petroleo en Euros?

Lo que debería de preocuparles es que el interbancario sigue desbocado, aunque no tanto como antes...


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2008)

*Subidón antes del cierre... *







Saludos


----------



## Tuttle (22 Sep 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Bueno, ese era justo uno de los efectos esperados del plan de rescate, no?
> 
> Se hunde la deuda USA, se hunde el dolar, ergo el Oro (En dolares) sube.
> 
> ...









en goldprice.org tienes la gráfica


----------



## Miss Marple (22 Sep 2008)

El DJI acaba de romper el 11.200 (-200, -1,75%).


----------



## Starkiller (22 Sep 2008)

Ha subido 20€ para nosotros, pero 130$

Un 13% en €, un 27% en $

De lo que (Supongo) se deduce que parte es refugio y que parte depreciación del dolar.


----------



## Pepius (22 Sep 2008)

-1,87% y bajando!


----------



## elefante (22 Sep 2008)

-1.87% el IBEX, -1.85% el DOW ... ¿saldrán los analistas diciendo que esto es un "lógico ajuste" tras las subidas del viernes?


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2008)

Con rayitas se ve mejor...





Y el Sabadell cayendo un 7,17% muy destacado...


¿Como se le llama a ésto???? :


*CAIDA LIBRE??? *


Saludos


----------



## Rocket (22 Sep 2008)

Nada... de estar a maximos hoy, hasta llegar a minimos, se ha dejado 300 puntillos de nada...


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (22 Sep 2008)

No hay problema, mañana sube otro 10% y arreglado.


----------



## Tupper (22 Sep 2008)

Pasapisero dijo:


> No hay problema, mañana sube otro 10% y arreglado.




Sí, hoy lunes tocaba liberalismo, mañana martes toca intervencionismo. 

Seguramente mañana prohibirán vender acciones para que no baje.

Es ya lo único que les queda por hacer.


----------



## RosadeFoc (22 Sep 2008)

A las 17:29 : *-1,82%*.

El Banco Sabadell pierde *-7,17%*. ¿Alguien sabe porque especialmente este banco? ¿Tiene mucha basura yankee?

Joder dejarte un 7% es alucinante, y no he dado con noticias, y las agencias le daban un precio objetivo de 6,50€ hace un mes y está en 5,8...


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (22 Sep 2008)

jolin, casi un 2 %

uy hay que tener en cuenta que si sube un 2 % de 10.800 y baja un 2 % de lo que ha subido el resultado es negativo... jijiji...vaya vaya 1.87

*DEFINITIVO = IBEX -1.98% (11328 POINTS) *


----------



## Tuttle (22 Sep 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Sí, hoy lunes tocaba liberalismo, mañana martes toca intervencionismo.
> 
> Seguramente mañana prohibiran vender acciones para que no baje.
> 
> Es ya lo único que les queda por hacer.



¡Que va! Algún día se grabarán las culminaciones de las cotizaciones en marmol con letras y números de 3 cm de profundidad para meter en la mollera de los inversores nacionales y foraneos que la corporación nunca baja per secula seculorum.


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2008)

El Ibex 35 comienza la semana con pérdidas del 1,98%, hasta 11.328,5 puntos - 22/09/08 - elEconomista.es






Saludos


----------



## kaos (22 Sep 2008)

La CNMV es la siguiente en arremeter contra los cortos: habrá un control más exhaustivo 

La CNMV es la siguiente en arremeter contra los cortos: habrá un control más exhaustivo - 3 - 22/09/08 - elEconomista.es

saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Sep 2008)

RosadeFoc dijo:


> A las 17:29 : *-1,82%*.
> 
> El Banco Sabadell pierde *-7,17%*. ¿Alguien sabe porque especialmente este banco? ¿Tiene mucha basura yankee?
> 
> Joder dejarte un 7% es alucinante, y no he dado con noticias, y las agencias le daban un precio objetivo de 6,50€ hace un mes y está en 5,8...



igual los "cortos" se han marchado del valor... o han reducido


----------



## Tupper (22 Sep 2008)

Ya volvemos a la "normalidad pre-rescate" Freddie Mac y Fannie Mac cayendo un 25% cada uno. WaMu cayendo otro 25%, Wachovia un 13% y suma y sigue...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Sep 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Bueno, ese era justo uno de los efectos esperados del plan de rescate, no?



Sin duda la subida del oro es uno de los efectos esperados....pero no deseados...

Es todo un test para medir la fuerza manipuladora del fiat-digital money. Parece que ya no pueden parar el oro a su antojo, lo cual es muy preocupante. Se les va todo de las manos.

Por cierto, a tus conocidos que compraron el viernes...IBEXOWNED!!


----------



## Tupper (22 Sep 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto, a tus conocidos que compraron el viernes...IBEXOWNED!!



Ya, te doy la razón pero no soy su papá, ellos sabrán qué hacen con su dinero. Han palmado bastante.

Yo ya postéé en este hilo el viernes que aproveché para vender con el megasubidón de una vez cada 38 años.

C'est la vie.


----------



## Pepius (22 Sep 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Ya, te doy la razón pero no soy su papá, ellos sabrán qué hacen con su dinero. Han palmado bastante.
> 
> Yo ya postéé en este hilo el viernes que aproveché para vender con el megasubidón de una vez cada 38 años.
> 
> C'est la vie.



Pues te vino dios a ver 

Invítate a algo


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Sep 2008)

alguien me pone lo que hace el filial del santander en USA? es que no me va muy bien hoy el realtime...


----------



## el fin (22 Sep 2008)

cae un 19 por ciento

SOV - Sovereign Bancorp, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Starkiller (22 Sep 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto, a tus conocidos que compraron el viernes...IBEXOWNED!!



No, no, eso era cosa de Tupper. Yo, afortunadamente, no me codeo con inversores 

(tengo hoy el día sarcástico, vaya por Dios!)


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Sep 2008)

el fin dijo:


> cae un 19 por ciento
> 
> SOV - Sovereign Bancorp, Inc. - Google Finance



gracias: anda por 8,15 la accion no? 



> El grupo español invertirá en esta compra unos 2.000 millones de euros (2.400 millones de dólares). La operación, aprobada ayer por los consejos de administración de ambas entidades, se realizará en dos fases. Primero, el Sovereign llevará una ampliación de capital, en la que el Santander suscribirá el 16,7%, *a 27 dólares por acción *(ayer cerró a 23,7). Además de esos 1.950 millones de dólares, el Santander destinará otros 450 a la adquisición de autocartera del Sovereign, con lo que completaría el 19,8%. El acuerdo contempla además que, una vez se cierre la transacción en julio de 2006, el Santander podrá elevar su participación hasta el 24,9% a través de compras en el mercado.
> 
> Aunque los responsables del Santander señalan que se trata de una participación financiera, en el contrato de la operación se han fijado un calendario, con una serie de opciones para ambas partes. Durante los dos primeros años, la situación se mantendrá en los términos actuales, *pero a partir de 2008 el Santander se reserva la posibilidad de hacerse con la totalidad del Sovereign, a un precio mínimo concertado de 40 dólares por acción.* *Entre 2009 y 2010, el grupo español podría lanzar una oferta sobre el 100% del estadounidense, sin un precio concertado. Si aparece un tercer jugador en escena, el Santander tiene derecho de tanteo*.
> 
> En total, contará con unas 800 sucursales. Tras la compra del Independence por el Sovereign, el banco resultante tendrá activos de 81.000 millones de dólares y contará con una capitalización bursátil de 11.300 millones de dólares. *Su beneficio previsto para este año ascenderá a 900 millones.*




Entonces, si botin compró a 27 el grueso... nos podemos figurar que a principio de año cuando andaba entre 10 y 13 (menos de la mitad de lo que pagó).... es obvio que le interesa que llegue el año 2009, aguantar 3 meses para meterle una OPA al 100% por el precio de mercado, no?

pierde un 50% o mas (depende de donde pare la caida) en la compra del 25% y gana en el 75% restante... con lo que a los accionistas actuales les interesa comprar para que no caiga, y al SAN ponerse a bajas no?

buena jugada, a cada uno los suyo...



suponiendo que el dominó se haya parado


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Sep 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> alguien me pone lo que hace el filial del santander en USA? es que no me va muy bien hoy el realtime...



-20.23% ahora


----------



## ronald29780 (22 Sep 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> gracias: anda por 8,15 la accion no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estos son inversiones estrategicas. Ni Vd. ni yo semos capaces de comprenderlo...

PD:

Lastima del batacazo de las bolsas, habia esperado una bajada sostenida durante de las proximas semanas...

Así hay que esperar hasta despues del 2 de Octubre...:


----------



## creative (22 Sep 2008)

Invertia.com - Crecidos en la crisis: Telefónica, Santander y BBVA suponen la mitad del Ibex

NO QUIERO ASUSTAR A NADIE PERO ESTO CONFIRMA UN BUEN OSTION EN LA BOLSA EN LAS PROXIMOS TIEMPOS



Vamos que se que da en 7.000 puntos a final de año y gracias



Mercados
Crecidos en la crisis: Telefónica, Santander y BBVA suponen la mitad del Ibex
Hora: 10:02 Fuente : Invertia 

JUAN ESTÉBANEZ
Invertia.com

El Ibex es cosa de dos. La caída de las bolsas ha fortalecido relativamente a Telefónica y el Santander. Aunque la operadora ha visto descender un 11% su capitalización bursátil en los últimos doce meses y la entidad bancaria un 15,8%, su ponderación dentro del selectivo ha aumentado. Las dos compañías representan un 39,1% del valor del índice, frente al 33,9% que ostentaban hace un año. En general, los grandes ganan presencia mientras que los valores medios y pequeños reducen su importancia y pierden free float. Telefónica, Santander y BBVA suponen ya la mitad del Ibex y los cinco pesos pesados ponderan por dos tercios del total. 
La ponderación dentro del Ibex no es una cuestión menor. Muchas gestoras de fondos de inversión confeccionan sus productos en función de la composición del Ibex. Los más destacados son los ETFs que replican el principal índice de los mercados españoles. La inclusión o salida del Ibex y su peso dentro de él pueden comportar importantes entradas o salidas de dinero para las compañías afectadas.

Si la ponderación que tenían los grandes valores dentro del Ibex era tradicionalmente muy alta, el último año no ha hecho sino incrementar esta tendencia. Los blue chips han sorteado las fuertes caídas bursátiles con mayor fortuna que el resto de valores, por lo que su capitalización ha sufrido menos. Así, Telefónica ha aumentado su peso del 18% hasta el 21,3% y el Santander lo ha hecho del 15,8% hasta el 17,7%. 

Las siguientes compañías por capitalización, BBVA e Iberdrola, han perdido fuelle en la ponderación que aplica el Comité Asesor Técnico (CAT) del Ibex. Su caída es, sin embargo, relativamente pequeña. El banco que preside Francisco González pondera ahora un 10,9% frente al 11,8% de hace doce meses. La eléctrica pesa un 9,48%, seis centésimas menos que en 2007. Por su parte, Repsol ha aumentado su presencia desde el 5,98% al 6,15%.

Así, los tres principales valores representan el 50% del Ibex, cuando hace un año sumaban algo más del 45%. Las cinco mayores compañías suman el 65,6% frente al 61,2% anterior.

La cada vez mayor presencia de los blue chips en el Ibex no resta representatividad al Ibex, en opinión de Domingo García Coto, director del Servicio de Estudios de BME. “Éste es un debate muy viejo. Los índices tratan de ser representativos del mercado que hay debajo”, señala el responsable de BME. “La ponderación cambia todos los días y ahora Telefónica y Santander han aumentado coyunturalmente su ponderación”.

Esta presencia podría cambiar. Pero lo cierto es que el peso de los cinco grandes es todavía más significativo si se tiene en cuenta que ponderan en el Ibex por el 100% de su capital, algo que sólo hacen otras once compañías del índice. La ponderación que los valores tienen en el Ibex se realiza en función de su valor de mercado y su free float (capital flotante), explica García Coto.

El capital flotante de las compañías que pondera en la composición del índice no es exacto. “El método de ponderación es por bandas”, aclara García Coto. Así, una compañía con más del 50% de free float pondera en el Ibex por el 100%.

Los movimientos corporativos


----------



## el arquitecto (22 Sep 2008)

creative dijo:


> Invertia.com - Crecidos en la crisis: Telefónica, Santander y BBVA suponen la mitad del Ibex
> 
> NO QUIERO ASUSTAR A NADIE PERO ESTO CONFIRMA UN BUEN OSTION EN LA BOLSA EN LAS PROXIMOS TIEMPOS
> 
> ...



y por que carajo lo llaman el ibex35... si realmente es el ibex 10 o 12... 
o podrian llamarle ibex10+25quepasabanporaqui


----------



## nief (22 Sep 2008)

No era el sabadel el que tenia un huevo de deuda en lo de lehman brothers? quizas por eso cae no? 

No por los cortos, si es que cuando las acciones caen por algo sera


----------



## ronald29780 (22 Sep 2008)

Ya que Madrid esta cerrado, pondremos algo de S&P

20:35 CEST -2,11%

:


----------



## creative (22 Sep 2008)

El dow cae un 3%!! señores!!! mientras que AIG sube un 35% A DIOS QUE feo pinta esto


----------



## Tupper (22 Sep 2008)

creative dijo:


> El dow cae un 3%!! señores!!! mientras que AIG sube un 35% A DIOS QUE feo pinta esto



Ya hemos firmado hoy otro crash bursátil "made in USA" y ya van ...

Sep 22 3:56pm ET † Change %Change Level 

Dow -385.09 -3.38% 11,003.35 
NASDAQ -91.62 -4.03% 2,182.28 
S&P -48.66 -3.88% 1,206.42 

DJ Wilshire 5000 -521.19 -4.05% 12,360.95 
Russell 2000 -31.31 -4.15% 722.43


----------



## creative (22 Sep 2008)

que hace falta para que los mercados, se recuperen?


----------



## EcceHomo (22 Sep 2008)

Acaba de cerrar en -3,32% y el Nasdaq en -4,17%

¿Significa esto que el plan salvador "imprenta ilimitada de billetes, marca ACME" no se lo cree ni el tato?

A ver si al final va a ser verdad que el Coyote está corriendo sobre el aire y aún no se ha dado cuenta...


----------



## Tupper (22 Sep 2008)

creative dijo:


> que hace falta para que los mercados, se recuperen?



Rezar y mucho.


----------



## ronald29780 (22 Sep 2008)

EcceHomo dijo:


> Acaba de cerrar en -3,32% y el Nasdaq en -4,17%
> 
> ¿Significa esto que el plan salvador "imprenta ilimitada de billetes, marca ACME" no se lo cree ni el tato?
> 
> A ver si al final va a ser verdad que el Coyote está corriendo sobre el aire y aún no se ha dado cuenta...



And amongst the nominees for the best secondary actor is:

Sovereign Bancorp. Inc. -20,33%

Our congratulations to Mr. Botin and his extraordinary business sense...


----------



## creative (22 Sep 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> And amongst the nominees for the best secondary actor is:
> 
> Sovereign Bancorp. Inc. -20,33%
> 
> Our congratulations to Mr. Botin and his extraordinary business sense...



Adelantamos para mañana, que la bajada del San va a ser mas pronunciada que sus hermanos?


----------



## Samzer (22 Sep 2008)

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras, DOW -3.38% y WAMU casi 21% mi favorito para ser el siguiente en la lista.


----------



## Pindik87 (22 Sep 2008)

Qué va a pasar mañana en el Ibex35?


----------



## 4motion (22 Sep 2008)

Pindik87 dijo:


> Qué va a pasar mañana en el Ibex35?



Que subira, somo quijotes y nos atraen sobremanera los molinos de viento


----------



## Misterio (22 Sep 2008)

Pindik87 dijo:


> Qué va a pasar mañana en el Ibex35?



Que habrá hostias como panes o como lo llaman ahora recogida de beneficios.


----------



## creative (22 Sep 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Que habrá hostias como panes o como lo llaman ahora recogida de beneficios.



joder como viene la juventud foril

Jo jo jo


----------



## Pindik87 (22 Sep 2008)

4motion dijo:


> Que subira, somo quijotes y nos atraen sobremanera los molinos de viento



A los casinos les ha salido un fuerte competidor en las últimas semanas, jeje.


----------



## ronald29780 (22 Sep 2008)

Pindik87 dijo:


> Qué va a pasar mañana en el Ibex35?



Se diferenciará:

REP y utilities párriba, SAN (y el resto de bancos) pábajo.

Veaselo relativo. Chevron termina hoy con un -0,09%. Y esto ya es mucho, comparado con el resto...


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2008)

*Nelson, ¿qué opinas de los que se metieron el viernes después del subidón...? *:































Saludos


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (22 Sep 2008)

*Ultima hora al cierre de Wall Street:*

Bush anuncia un plan adicional para salvar el mercado: inyección de 5 billones de dolares, venta de Alaska a los chinos, privatización de Mac Donalds (que se llamará Mac Dubais), y sorteo de una semana intima (todo incluido) con Sarah Palin.


----------



## Tupper (22 Sep 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> And amongst the nominees for the best secondary actor is:
> 
> Sovereign Bancorp. Inc. -20,33%
> 
> Our congratulations to Mr. Botin and his extraordinary business sense...



Uy yu yuy voy a ir desempolvando la lista de quiebras bancarias, igual mañana me toca actualizarla otra vez, mecachis. 

Se me está acumulando un montón de trabajo esta semana...no doy a basto con tanta quiebra bancaria.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (22 Sep 2008)

*Spies Warn That Al Qaeda Aims for October Surprise*

*Intercepted Messages Asking Local Cells To Be Prepared for Imminent Instructions*

WASHINGTON — In the aftermath of two major terrorist attacks on Western targets, America's counterterrorism community is warning that Al Qaeda may launch more overseas operations to influence the presidential elections in November.

Call it Osama bin Laden's "October surprise." In late August, during the weekend between the Democratic and Republican conventions, America's military and intelligence agencies intercepted a series of messages from Al Qaeda's leadership to intermediate members of the organization asking local cells to be prepared for imminent instructions.

An official familiar with the new intelligence said the message was picked up in multiple settings, from couriers to encrypted electronic communications to other means. "These are generic orders," the source said — a distinction from the more specific intelligence about the location, time, and method of an attack. "It was, 'Be on notice. We may call upon you soon.' It was sent out on many channels."

Also, Yemen's national English-language newspaper is reporting that a spokesman for Yemen's Islamic Jihad, the Qaeda affiliate that claimed credit for last week's American embassy bombing in Sa'naa, is now publicly threatening to attack foreigners and high government officials if American and British diplomats do not leave the country.

Mr. bin Laden has sought to influence democratic elections in the past. On March 11, 2004, Al Qaeda carried out a series of bombings on Madrid commuter trains. Three days later, the opposition and anti-Iraq war Socialist Workers Party was voted into power.

In the week before the 2004 American presidential election, Mr. bin Laden recorded a video message to the American people promising repercussions if President Bush were re-elected. In later messages, Al Qaeda's leader claimed credit for helping elect Mr. Bush in 2004. Last year in Pakistan, Qaeda assassins claimed the life of Benazir Bhutto, a former prime minister who returned to her native country in a bid for re-election.

"There is an expectation that Al Qaeda will try to influence the November elections by attempting attacks globally," a former Bush and Clinton White House counterterrorism official, Roger Cressey, said yesterday.

Mr. Cressey said Al Qaeda lacks the capability to pull off an attack in the continental United States, however. "It would likely be a higher Al Qaeda tempo of attacks against U.S. and allied targets abroad," he said.

At a talk at the Washington Institute for Near East Affairs on August 12, the national intelligence officer for transnational threats said he expected to see more threat reporting on Al Qaeda as America approaches the November elections.

The terrorist attack on the Marriott Hotel in Islamabad on Saturday was a particular blow to the allied effort against Al Qaeda. The hotel's lobby in recent years served as a meeting place for the CIA and Pakistanis who would not risk being seen at the American Embassy. The bombing, which targeted one of the most heavily fortified locations in Pakistan's capital, will likely claim close to 100 lives after the dead are pulled from the rubble.

President Zardari, who had just given his first major address as Pakistan's head of state, on fighting the Taliban and Al Qaeda, was the target of Saturday's attack, the vice president for research at the Foundation for Defense of Democracies, Daveed Gartenstein-Ross, said.

"He was expected to attend the iftar dinner at the Marriott," Mr. Gartenstein-Ross said "Think of the symbolic value if they were able to kill Zardari after his first address as president of Pakistan in a speech announcing his fight against the terrorists. The symbolic effect of the attack on the same day would be devastating."

An adviser to Senator McCain and a former director of central intelligence under President Clinton, James Woolsey, said Al Qaeda has a "history of doing three things at least related to elections. One is to attack before elections, such as in 2004 in Spain, and of course the assassination of Benazir Bhutto. They also have a history of attacks when new leaders take over, like Gordon Brown in Britain and the new leader in Pakistan, with the attack over the weekend. Also Al Qaeda sends messages to populations in elections. You really don't know which one of these they are going to implement."

Earlier this summer, another McCain campaign official mused in an interview that an attack could benefit his candidate in the polls. But whether that statement is true is unclear: At the Republican National Convention this month, Mr. McCain praised the president's counterterrorism policies for preventing an attack in America since September 11, 2001. The Bush administration has deliberately refrained from pointing to this success in light of the many plots that the president has said have been aborted on American soil since September 11.

The deputy communications director for the McCain campaign, Michael Goldfarb, said: "There is no doubt that Al Qaeda is still dangerous and still desires to strike at America and our allies. But Americans will not be intimidated and their votes will not be swayed by terror."

A spokeswoman for the Obama campaign, Wendy Morigi, said, "Last week's attacks demonstrate the grave and urgent threat that Al Qaeda and its affiliates pose to the United States and the security of all nations. As Senator Obama has said for some time, we must refocus our efforts on defeating Al Qaeda around the world."

Spies Warn That Al Qaeda Aims for October Surprise - September 22, 2008 - The New York Sun


----------



## Samzer (22 Sep 2008)

Como ya dijo el forero MNSV, ojito con Ambac, en el after hours sigue pegandose ostión, -25% y bajando :

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...dado-con-ambac-otra-aseguradora-como-aig.html


----------



## Tupper (22 Sep 2008)

Ese post último tuyo no tiene cabida en este hilo Borjita.


----------



## Tupper (22 Sep 2008)

*Adios al optimismo: Wall Street se desploma más de un 3%*

Wall Street, EEUU, mercados, Dow Jones, Nasdaq, Standard & Poor´s 500

Cotizalia.com/EFE - *22/09/2008 22:07h * Actualizado: 22/09/2008 22:07h



Tras la euforia vivida al término de la semana pasada, como consecuencia de la prohibición de las posiciones bajistas en Estados Unidos y el macro rescate de la administración, los mercados de Wall Street amanecían esta mañana con signo negativo. Después de las fuertes subidas experimentadas el jueves y el viernes, los principales índices de la bolsa de Nueva York abrían con caídas cercanas al 1% que iban aumentando a medida que avanzaba la jornada.

De esta manera, el Dow Jones de Industriales ha bajado un 3,28%, debido a las dudas que suscita entre los inversores la eficacia del plan de rescate financiero diseñado por el gobierno de Estados Unidos. Los inversores no están seguros de que el plan de rescate financiero de 700.000 millones de dólares propuesto por el Gobierno estadounidense, al que algunos denominan "la madre de todos los rescates", sea suficiente para resolver la crisis crediticia.

Al descenso del Wall Street también ha contribuido hoy el alza del precio del petróleo de Texas, que se ha disparado más de un 20% hasta los 123 dólares el barril en el Nymex, coincidiendo con un debilitamiento del dólar.

Pero de nuevo el culpable de las caídas ha sido el sector financiero. *El descenso de las acciones de firmas financieras como Citigroup (-3,1%), Bank of America (-8,8%), JPMorgan Chase (-13%), Washington Mutual (-21,65%) y Wachovia (-21%) han sido los encargados de lastrar a Wall Street.*

Los inversores también están digiriendo el inicio de una nueva era en la bolsa de Nueva York, después de que Morgan Stanley y Goldman Sachs, los dos últimos grandes bancos de inversión independientes de EEUU, abandonaron su modelo de negocio e iniciaron su transformación en entidades comerciales. Las acciones de Goldman Sachs, que subían un 0,24% en la media sesión, se daban la vuelta al cierre para acabar cediendo un 6,95%, mientras que las de Morgan Stanley, que avanzaban un 9,59%, impulsadas por la noticia de que Mitsubishi UFJ, el mayor banco japonés, comprará entre un 10 y un 20 por ciento del capital de ese banco de inversión estadounidense, ha firmado una caída del 0,44%

El *mercado Nasdaq,* donde cotizan la mayoría de las empresas de tecnología e informática, se ha dejado este lunes un *4,17%,* mientras que los recortes para el más amplio *Standard & Poor´s han sido del 3,83%.*

Adios al optimismo: Wall Street se desploma más de un 3% - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Ajoporro (22 Sep 2008)

¿ Pero qué está pasando en los mercados, Dios?. Esto va más rápido de lo que nadie había imaginado. Imparable. Ay, virgencita, no quiero ni pensar lo que haría falta pa medio enderezar esto, aquí como al-kaeda o los jezbolases o los ayatolases no echen una mano esto acaba como el rosario de la aurora. Esto no lo para ni el Bush, ni el licóstero, ni el beceé, ni la mare que los parió, como siga sí acabarán por imponer la ley marcial.


----------



## Ajoporro (22 Sep 2008)

Pues como he diho en el hilo del petróleo, casi me da un sínope cuando he visto la cotización del oil, de verdad, pensaba que había empezado el ataque a Irán ya, no le veía otra explicación.


----------



## ronald29780 (22 Sep 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> And amongst the nominees for the best secondary actor is:
> 
> Sovereign Bancorp. Inc. -20,33%
> 
> Our congratulations to Mr. Botin and his extraordinary business sense...



Rectificar es de sabios:

Sovereign Bancorp. Inc. -22,78%

Chevron baja al cierre un 0,54%.

Me culpa, no habia actualizado...


----------



## Tuttle (22 Sep 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Mea culpa, no habia actualizado...



Ese latín  Lo echarás en falta ahora que nos dirigimos a una segunda edad media


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Sep 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Pues que como no les dejan abrir cortos, cogen el papel, lo venden y se largan a ponerse largos en Euro, Oro, Oil. Y a tomar por culo.



Pues si, hacen como yo desde siempre. 

Siempre largo en valores negativametne correlados. Es que me jode pagar los intereses de los shorts, y además a veces hasta chupo dvidendos.


----------



## ronald29780 (23 Sep 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> Ese latín  Lo echarás en falta ahora que nos dirigimos a una segunda edad media





Acabo de adquirir un diccionario en el rastrillo.

Espero que no sea desfasado, es del '84.

Ya sabeis, la neolingua existe en todos los ambitos. 

Hasta en las lenguas muertas.

:


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Sep 2008)

mañana el ibex? abre cayendo un 2% y evoluciona hacia el 3% cuando a las 12 todos sepan euribor record (subidon del petroleo es subidon de ipc)...

Abre USA y ahi no tengo ni puta idea


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Sep 2008)

Ojo con el Oil, que no todo es especulaciión en el precio, mexico tienen serios problemas en mantaner la producción, ha caido de 3 millones a 1 millon la producción de Cantarel.



> Bloomberg.com: Latin America
> *Pemex Says August Output Falls 3% on Cantarell Field (Update2) *
> .......
> The Cantarell field, which has dropped for the last 32 months, declined 28 percent to 951,230 barrels a day in August.
> ......


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Sep 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ojo con el Oil, que no todo es especulaciión en el precio, mexico tienen serios problemas en mantaner la producción, ha caido de 3 millones a 1 millon la producción de Cantarel.



ei alvin! igual la morosidad se dispara y deja atras a fibo!... me estan llegando privados que estoy flipando!! cuanto es el valor del tercer trimestre?


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Sep 2008)

La hipotecaria del 2,15%


----------



## muchomiedo (23 Sep 2008)

pienso que el plan de rescate no les vá a salir gratis a los bancos USA y deban asumir su grandisima parte del pastel.
40%, 50% de muchas cotizaciones usa?


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Sep 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La hipotecaria del 2,15%



y la del sist. cajas+bancos?


----------



## Paisaje (23 Sep 2008)

11.282,00




46,50 (0,41%)

¡¡¡VOLATILÍCENSE Y SUPERMILENARÍCENSE!!!


----------



## tonuel (23 Sep 2008)

Superbien..., hoy rompemos la barrera de los 12.000 y p'arriba... 


El Sabadell se sale... de momento el -3%... 





Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Sep 2008)

Alimentando al bicho

El BCE anuncia una nueva inyección de hasta 40.000 millones de dólares 

Fráncfort (Alemania), 23 sep (EFE).- El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) anunció hoy una nueva inyección de hasta 40.000 millones de dólares con vencimiento a un día en el mercado interbancario, que se suma a la de ayer por la misma cantidad.


----------



## tonuel (23 Sep 2008)

Subidón... :

-1%



Saludos


----------



## Pindik87 (23 Sep 2008)

Caída libre -1.22% ya hemos perdido los 11200 puntos!


----------



## Sargento Highway (23 Sep 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Alimentando al bicho
> 
> El BCE anuncia una nueva inyección de hasta 40.000 millones de dólares
> 
> Fráncfort (Alemania), 23 sep (EFE).- El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) anunció hoy una nueva inyección de hasta 40.000 millones de dólares con vencimiento a un día en el mercado interbancario, que se suma a la de ayer por la misma cantidad.




Pregunta ignorante: pero bueno con tantas inyecciones, ¿todo sale nuevecito de la fábrica de billetes? ¿o es que tienen las reservas del tio gilito? en ese caso, ¿está declarada públicamente la cantidad de reservas que tiene el BCE?


----------



## Tuttle (23 Sep 2008)

Sargento Highway dijo:


> Pregunta ignorante: pero bueno con tantas inyecciones, ¿todo sale nuevecito de la fábrica de billetes? ¿o es que tienen las reservas del tio gilito? en ese caso, ¿está declarada públicamente la cantidad de reservas que tiene el BCE?



Son préstamos a corto plazo, se supone que van dirigidas hacia las entidades solventes que por cuestiones circunstanciales no encuentran liquidez en el interbancario y eso podría llevarlas a la quiebra. Eso sí es agua de mayo para todos y alarga la agonía inflacionaria que vivimos ya que da vida también a las instituciones que están condenadas a la quiebra.


----------



## Miss Marple (23 Sep 2008)

Sargento Highway dijo:


> Pregunta ignorante: pero bueno con tantas inyecciones, ¿todo sale nuevecito de la fábrica de billetes? ¿o es que tienen las reservas del tio gilito? en ese caso, ¿está declarada públicamente la cantidad de reservas que tiene el BCE?



Los becarios de los medios no saben lo que dicen. Es la misma inyección, a un día, que se renueva a diario desde el martes pasado. La cuenta de estos 40.000 millones en concreto, en dólares, la paga la Fed, y Trichet no le hace ascos: ha dicho que la va a mantener todo el tiempo que haga falta.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (23 Sep 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 11:26:38 h. *Situación intradía*
> 
> Hoy Jason Goepfer ha escrito un excepcional artículo en su web, que es muy importante que conozcamos.
> 
> ...



Esto no se levanta ni con Viagra...


----------



## Starkiller (23 Sep 2008)

Sargento Highway dijo:


> Pregunta ignorante: pero bueno con tantas inyecciones, ¿todo sale nuevecito de la fábrica de billetes? ¿o es que tienen las reservas del tio gilito? en ese caso, ¿está declarada públicamente la cantidad de reservas que tiene el BCE?



Leo tantas veces la coña que a veces pienso que para algunos no es coña. Porseacaso, vuelvo a aclarar:

Es dinero electrónico. No se imprimen billetes. Solo porseacaso xD.

Y si, es la misma inyección diaria de "ajuste fino" renovada todos los días. 

Ya veremos que pasa ciando trinchet haga una inyección a tres meses, eso es harina de otro costal.


----------



## mcmardigan (23 Sep 2008)

*Ese dinero ¿existe?*



Starkiller dijo:


> Leo tantas veces la coña que a veces pienso que para algunos no es coña. Porseacaso, vuelvo a aclarar:
> 
> Es dinero electrónico. No se imprimen billetes. Solo porseacaso xD.
> 
> ...



Pero ese dinero existe ¿no? Quiero decir que aunque este prestado, dia tras dia, en el caso de que no se realizara el préstamo un dia volvería a ser un depósito propio del BCE. Supongo que habrá salido de las comisiones que pueda cobrar el BCE, o el oro que han vendido ultimamente todos los estados miembros. ¿o no?


----------



## Starkiller (23 Sep 2008)

Creo que se respalda con emisión de deuda, bonos y demás.
Tu tranquilo, que no va a estar respaldado por tangibles, lo esta con deuda.


----------



## BURBUHASS (23 Sep 2008)

mcmardigan dijo:


> Pero ese dinero existe ¿no? Quiero decir que aunque este prestado, dia tras dia, en el caso de que no se realizara el préstamo un dia volvería a ser un depósito propio del BCE. Supongo que habrá salido de las comisiones que pueda cobrar el BCE, o el oro que han vendido ultimamente todos los estados miembros. ¿o no?



Madre mía... Estudia un poco... Búscate el vídeo de "El dinero es deuda" y cuando lo hayas visto (no menos de 15 veces) te vuelves a leer este hilo...


----------



## NosTrasladamus (23 Sep 2008)

*11.162,40 (-1,47)
*


----------



## el arquitecto (23 Sep 2008)

esto...
si se supone que ya no hay cortos de esos... por que baja?
o... baja mas lentamente ahora que no hay cortos??


----------



## shoah (23 Sep 2008)

Supongo que baja porque no solo los cortos es lo que hace daño a la bolsa...


----------



## tonuel (23 Sep 2008)

Igual es por la crisis... :



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Sep 2008)

Miss Marple dijo:


> Los becarios de los medios no saben lo que dicen. Es la misma inyección, a un día, que se renueva a diario desde el martes pasado. La cuenta de estos 40.000 millones en concreto, en dólares, la paga la Fed, y Trichet no le hace ascos: ha dicho que la va a mantener todo el tiempo que haga falta.



becarios?
European central banks' cash offers continue - International Herald Tribune


----------



## Miss Marple (23 Sep 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> becarios?
> European central banks' cash offers continue - International Herald Tribune



Hay una diferencia entre decir que "los bancos centrales *continúan* ofreciendo liquidez" (IHT) y decir que "El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) anunció hoy una *nueva* inyección de hasta 40.000 millones de dólares con vencimiento a un día en el mercado interbancario, que *se suma* a la de ayer por la misma cantidad" (agencia EFE).

El BCE está aumentando la liquidez a la chita callando, mientras la prensa se distrae sumando "nuevas" inyecciones diarias. Los 20.000 millones de dolares a 28 días que expiran esta semana se convierten en 25.000 en la renovación ya anunciada. Y la subasta semanal ordinaria sube de 150.000 millones de euros la semana pasada a 180.000 hoy (y a 4,73% de tipo marginal, más alto de lo que se ha visto en bastantes meses - la semana pasada, a pesar de toda la juerga, fue solo 4,53%). Mañana toca renovar 50.000 millones de euros a 3 meses, será interesante ver cuanto se pide y a que tipos se coloca. No hay duda de que vuelve a haber apreturas de liquidez para cerrar el trimestre, y sabemos que Trichet en esas circunstancias no abandona a sus hijos. Pero si esperan enterarse de lo que hace el BCE por los periódicos van buenos.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (23 Sep 2008)

El final del pasado año fue glorioso con una tremenda megainyección de liquidez el 19 de Diciembre (si la memoria no me falla). Este año que las cosas están más "tensas" la inyección deberá ser pantagruelica.

Permanezcan atentos a sus pantallas...


----------



## chameleon (23 Sep 2008)

venga vamos pabajo yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!

17:05 11.109 *-1,93%*


----------



## dillei (23 Sep 2008)

Ya se cae un 2%, es un cadaver andante


----------



## kane (23 Sep 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> venga vamos pabajo yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!
> 
> 17:05 11.109 *-1,93%*



Agoreros, esto se soluciona con una buena "intervención"


----------



## Tupper (23 Sep 2008)

kane dijo:


> Agoreros, esto se soluciona con una buena "intervención"



Hoy es martes, hoy toca intervencionismo del Gobierno Federal.

También mañana miércoles. El jueves toca liberalismo como el lunes pasado y el viernes ya otra vez intervencionismo.

La cosa está muy clara, cuesta cogerle el tranquillo al principio a esto del Capitalismo 2.0 pero con un poco de práctica se va pudiendo.


----------



## yo_soy_yo (23 Sep 2008)

Lo de la CAM no tiene nombre, en una semana igual hasta reparten dividendos 

CAJA DE AH. MEDITERRANEO - Mercado Continuo - cotizalia.com

5,78 y llegando a los 5,84 de partida...

Saludetes


----------



## SNB4President (23 Sep 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Ya se cae un 2%, es un cadaver andante



¡Ala, dila más bestia!  No hay madmaxista suelto por este foro ni na'...


----------



## ronald29780 (23 Sep 2008)

Termina en un -1,34% o 11.176,5 points.

¿Habia novedades con TEF?


----------



## Starkiller (23 Sep 2008)

Paski dijo:


> Bueno, una inyeccion diaria que "se renueva todos los dias" no esta nada mal ¿no? la podrian hacer a 200 años y llamarla de "ajuste grueso"



no! tienes que pensar en el mecanismo, aquí no vale hacer "balance global", porque si lo haces te pierdes las diferencias.

Tu eres una entidad que recibes del BCE en una subasta hoy 100 millones de Euros, algo de calderilla para cumplir con ciertas obligaciones e intereses que tienes, y para refinanciar algo de deuda. 

Sabes que mañana se lo tienes que devolver, pero ya cuentas con que mañana te pagan a ti otra deuda que tiene contigo otro banco. La cosa fluye. mal, y poco, pero fluye.

Pero puede que tu mañana no pidas nada al BCE, que pidas la mitad o el doble; es más, no es seguro que te vayan a dar todo lo que quieres.

Si obtienes, como entidad, 100 millones del BCE a tres meses, sabes que puedes jugar con ellos a tres meses. Se pueden hacer muchas cosas.

Si los obtienes a un día, y no sabes si mañana los volverás a obtener, la cosa cambia mucho. Por eso son de ajuste fino. Es solo para resolver los problemas de liquidez más inmediatos. aunque los den cada día.


----------



## tonuel (23 Sep 2008)

¿Alguien sabe quien coño ha comprado qué para dar el subidón casi vertical de última hora...? 

Hoy sólo el -1,34%... si no es por esto estariamos hablando del -2,34%... 


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Sep 2008)

TEF? que pierde 11 cts por cada mensajes en itinerancia


----------



## tonuel (23 Sep 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe quien coño ha comprado qué para dar el subidón casi vertical de última hora...?



Ya me contesto yo... ha sido un cadaver llamado Sabadell... 

Menudo meneo le ha dao el tal BROKER CIEGO... 







Saludos


----------



## mcmardigan (23 Sep 2008)

*De donde obtiene sus recursos un banco central???*



BURBUHASS dijo:


> Madre mía... Estudia un poco... Búscate el vídeo de "El dinero es deuda" y cuando lo hayas visto (no menos de 15 veces) te vuelves a leer este hilo...



Visionado. Aunque es interesante, creo que no responde a mi pregunta. Es casi seguro que no me he expresado bien al hacerla. El origen del dinero de los bancos comerciales se explica bastante bien. Sin embargo, se dedica muy poco tiempo a hablar de la creación de dinero por parte de los bancos centrales.

Se menciona el hecho de un depósito inicial en el banco central para poder crear el dinero bancario. Creo que ese deposito 2% de coeficiente de caja que han de mantener los bancos en España en su cuenta del Banco de España. La incapacidad de cumplir con este requisito determinariá la intervención de la entidad. El 98% del dinero restante creo que es el posible dinero "deuda" al que se hace referencia en el video.

El video sin embargo no explica la necesidad de las "subastas" de dinero al sistema. Por lo que he leido a Miss Marple, las hay al menos trimestrales y semanales. Son prestamos de dinero a los bancos comerciales por parte, al menos en el la Unión Europea, de un organo creado por la Unión. Las "inyecciones" parecen ser préstamos a uno o tres dias para poder 
hacer frente a pagos cuando los activos líquidos escasean en caja.

Para mi esto rompe por completo la tesis de dominación mundial expuesta en el video. Hoy mismo estamos asistiendo a impresionantes bajadas de pantalones por parte de los todopoderosos banqueros suplicando a el BCE dinero. No son tan omnipotentes como nos quieren dar a entender los mas apocalípticos.

Sigo sin saber si ese dinero que presta el BCE es "real", es decir, si procede de la venta de otros activos, o de los intereses cobrados en anteriores préstamos, o de dotaciones de los gobiernos a cargo de los presupuestos generales del estado. 

Hace unos dias leí que el FMI estaba vendiendo oro para pagar sus gastos corrientes de personal y demas. Eso oro provenia de aportaciones hechas por los estados miembros par permitirle cumplir sus funciones como prestamista a los estados miembros.

Si es dinero "deuda" habría que considerar que a su devolución seria destruido, quedando solo los "intereses" como única constancia de su existencia. Aún así considero improbable tal situación, ya que el Gobierno crearía dinero "deuda" para los bancos pero no para cubrir sus presupuestos, ya que utiliza la deuda pública para ello.

Vamos, que creo que hay muchas preguntas que merecen respuesta.

De todas formas gracias por el enlace. Merece la pena.


----------



## Starkiller (23 Sep 2008)

Paski dijo:


> Lo entiendo, pero como dice Miss Marple, a efectos de la masa monetaria esos 40.000 millones han entrado en el sistema y no solo no saldran sino que hemos visto que hoy entran 40.000 mañana retiran 40.000 e inyectan 45.000.



Si, pero por su corta difusión no influyen igual en la inflación (Si es a eso a lo que te refieres).

Si el BCE te da x pasta a tres meses, eso puede llegar tranquilamente a, por ejemplo, créditos al consumidor, o a inversiones apalancadas en futuros del oro o del petroleo. 

Las inyecciones de un día no.

Y, evidentemente, las aumentan porque cada día el interbancario esta más tenso.

Si el interbancario fuera una red de agua canalizada, estas inyecciones serían como meter el suficiente agua como para que no se formen burbujas en la red (Paralización del interbancario) pero no lo suficiente como para que suba la presión y el agua salga por los grifos. Eso serían las inyecciones a tres meses; y solo se pueden aplicar si la red de tuberías esta en suficiente buen estado, y si ya se han quitado de en medio la mayoría de las burbujas de aire, y esas cosas...


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Sep 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya me contesto yo... ha sido un cadaver llamado Sabadell...
> 
> Menudo meneo le ha dao el tal BROKER CIEGO...
> 
> ...




Esto del Broker Ciego me ha llegado al alma...


----------



## ronald29780 (23 Sep 2008)

Esto se pone interesante otro vez...

S&P 19:11 CEST -1,18%


----------



## peptroc (23 Sep 2008)

El Dow Jones dándose la vuelta y entrando en Rojo.


----------



## ronald29780 (23 Sep 2008)

peptroc dijo:


> El Dow Jones dándose la vuelta y entrando en Rojo.






Llegas tarde...


----------



## peptroc (23 Sep 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Llegas tarde...



Sí, ... por unas décimas.... tarde.

Saludos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Sep 2008)

citi abajo 7%
wachovia 14%
washington mu 3%


----------



## elefante (23 Sep 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> citi abajo 7%
> wachovia 14%
> washington mu 3%



lo normal ...

Wachovia por cierto ha perdido más de un 70% desde que empezó la fiesta hace año y poco, y Citi un poco menos, pero aproximadamente lo mismo. WM más de un 90%. No está de más recordarlo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Sep 2008)

pueslos General (electric y motors) abajo un 5% y un 8%


----------



## nief (23 Sep 2008)

Me lo parece a mi o hay un monton de reticencias ante este plan de paulson? joer le llaman rojo a la cara !!


----------



## Eismann (23 Sep 2008)

Subidón y otra vez para abajo. Parece una montaña rusa.


----------



## Misterio (23 Sep 2008)

Venga que con suerte tenemos fin de fiesta en WS y mañana perdemos los 11.000.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (23 Sep 2008)

Ostión del Dow:

-1,47 10.853


----------



## El_Presi (23 Sep 2008)

luego el viernes aprobarán el plan, subirá mucho la bolsa de golpe quedándose igual que el lunes, pero la gente dirá que la crisis ya pasó. El viernes pasado acabaron casi todas las bolsas en pérdidas semanales y parecía que hubiesen bajado los ángeles del cielo (bajaron casi un 9% de lunes a jueves y recuperaron un 8 y pico por ciento el último día)


----------



## tonuel (23 Sep 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> luego el viernes aprobarán el plan, subirá mucho la bolsa de golpe quedándose igual que el lunes, pero la gente dirá que la crisis ya pasó. El viernes pasado acabaron casi todas las bolsas en pérdidas semanales y parecía que hubiesen bajado los ángeles del cielo (bajaron casi un 9% de lunes a jueves y recuperaron un 8 y pico por ciento el último día)



Te olvidas de la prohibición de los cortos... 



Saludos


----------



## ronald29780 (23 Sep 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Te olvidas de la prohibición de los cortos...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Ya.

No son lo mismo 1190 puntos sin cortos y la panacea de chutes cayendo del cielo que 1133 puntos en un ambito más "normal".

Esto tiene visos de hacer un bottom out a la primera del cambio...


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (23 Sep 2008)

*Cierre de Wall Street : -1,5 %*

Sigue la incertidumbre en los mercados.

Leading Banking Panel Senators Reject Bailout Plan
WASHINGTON — Leading senators of both parties are expressing strong reservations about the administration's financial bailout plan despite pleas from the treasury secretary and Federal Reserve chairman for quick passage.

Sen. Chris Dodd, a Connecticut Democrat, said on Tuesday, "What they have sent us is not acceptable."

Sen. Richard Shelby, an Alabama Republican, said, "We have got to look at some alternatives."

The response came after Federal Reserve Chairman Ben Bernanke bluntly warned reluctant lawmakers they risk a recession with higher unemployment and increased home foreclosures if they fail to pass the Bush administration's $700 billion plan to bail out the financial industry.

Bernanke sketched a scenario in which neither businesses nor consumers could borrow money as President Bush and top lawmakers leaders in both parties voiced hope for agreement within days on a plan to ease the crisis.

"Nobody is happy" about the bailout request, said House Majority Leader Steny Hoyer, D-Md., although he spoke of possible passage of legislation by the weekend.

"Nobody wants to have to do this," agreed Rep. John Boehner of Ohio, the Republican leader. He said he was hopeful of a quick agreement, despite withering criticism from conservative GOP lawmakers, some of whom likened the plan to socialism.


fuente y resto del articulo: FOXNews.com - Leading Banking Panel Senators Reject Bailout Plan - Politics | Republican Party | Democratic Party | Political Spectrum


Parece ser que no está tan claro que el plan de rescate del gobierno USA vaya a ser una medida suficiente...digo!


----------



## Bipotecado (24 Sep 2008)

La crisis de la fin del mundo, y la bolsa solo baja el 1,5%. Estos yankis no se enteran.


----------



## El_Presi (24 Sep 2008)

suben futuros

Buffett invertirá 5.000 millones en en Goldman Sachs y podría duplicar su apuesta
00:23

La empresa Berkshire Hathaway, del magnate Warren Buffet, comprará acciones del banco Goldman Sachs por 5.000 millones de dólares, y puede duplicar su apuesta durante un plazo de cinco años, según ha informado este martes la institución de Wall Street.

Según los términos del acuerdo, Berkshire Hathaway adquiere 5.000 millones de dólares de acciones preferenciales perpetuas, y tendrá la opción de comprar otros 5.000 millones de dólares de acciones comunes "en cualquier momento, durante un plazo de cinco años", informó la empresa.


----------



## El_Presi (24 Sep 2008)

Negocios.com :: Tu diario de actualidad Económica.

Un 20% de las acciones del sector financiero español está en préstamo

* Opiniones (0)

El enfriamiento de las posiciones cortas en los bancos durante el verano es coyuntural, mientras la medida de la CNMV agrada a los expertos por su transparencia.

Rocío Martínez

Los tentáculos de la crisis empiezan a extenderse por todos los rincones del sistema financiero. Ahora, toca el turno a una de las ramas más especulativas: el préstamo de valores al descubierto. A partir de hoy, los titulares de acciones prestadas de las 20 financieras de la bolsa española que representen más de un 0,25% del capital deberán hacer públicas sus posiciones a la CNMV.

El total de acciones prestadas en las empresas afectadas por la medida del organismo que preside Julio Segura supera los 3.000 millones de títulos, que representa el 17,47% del capital del sector.

La banca sigue siendo el principal objetivo de los inversores más atrevidos: las acciones prestadas de Banco Popular ascienden a 452 millones, es decir, el 37,2% de su capital, mientras las de BBVA rozan los 1.000 millones, el 25,79%.
Pero la medida surge justo en un momento en el que esta operativa parece que se enfría. Por el momento, el verano no ha sido una buena época para el préstamo de acciones. Y es que en lo que va de segundo semestre, en el Ibex ha disminuido el número de acciones prestadas casi en el mismo porcentaje en que aumentó en los primeros seis meses del año, es decir, un 11,34%.

Y las financieras no escapan a esta tendencia. Las prestadas sobre cuatro bancos de mediano tamaño (un subgrupo presionado por la incertidumbre generada por el estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria española) han reducido de volumen: las de Banco Pastor han bajado un 42% en apenas dos meses y medio, seguidas de las de Bankinter, con un 15,7% (ver cuadro).

En los grandes, el enfriamiento es inferior, pero no menos relevante. Los títulos prestados de Santander han bajado, aproximadamente, un 2%.

Pagos de dividendos
En este punto, emerge la duda de si el mercado empieza a atisbar que el temporal financiero comienza a amainar.

Jaime Asian, director comercial de RBC Dexia, asegura que esta situación es completamente coyuntural. “El inversor que quiso ponerse bajista en verano lo hizo, lo que evidencia que nadie pudo prever la que se venía encima en septiembre”, asegura, al tiempo que añade que en la actualidad, tanto el sector financiero como el inmobiliario siguen pasando por un momento muy delicado.

Asian también afirma que, posiblemente, esta caída en las acciones prestadas en los bancos puede responder a los pagos de dividendos. “Muchos titulares de acciones prefieren cobrar dividendo antes que poner sus acciones en préstamo”, explica.

Alzas artificiales
Por otro lado, hay quién se pregunta si las medidas propuestas por la CNMV puede conllevar que los inversores que no deseen desvelar sus porcentajes reduzcan sus posiciones.

Daniel García Rojí, de IG Markets, cree que podría darse esta posibilidad. Incluso, su consecuencia más inmediata: la compra de títulos para deshacer posiciones en corto y la posterior subida artificial de los valores.

En este punto, cita como ejemplo la histórica subida de la bolsa del pasado viernes, en la que “posiblemente, la prohibición en EEUU obligó a muchos inversores a desprenderse de sus prestadas con la compra de acciones”.

Sin embargo, matiza que esta situación no se producirá en las posiciones de gran tamaño, por lo que el impacto en el mercado puede ser limitado.

Aún así, García Rojí se muestra muy favorable a la medida de la CNMV, más acertada que las de otros reguladores, puesto que “no es restrictiva y da transparencia”.


----------



## arrhenius (24 Sep 2008)

Por que no, ademas de prohibir los cortos, prohiben tambien que se vendan acciones por menos de loque costaron??


una medida asi de simple garantizaria que la bolsa nunca bajara, si acaso se mantiene..


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (24 Sep 2008)

viendo la gráfica de hoy me surgen 2 preguntas...
¿quién lo está sujetando?
¿hasta cuándo? 
(a las 15:43 +0,05%)


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Sep 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> suben futuros
> 
> Buffett invertirá 5.000 millones en en Goldman Sachs y podría duplicar su apuesta
> 00:23
> ...



que cachondo! compro a 125 cuando hace menos de 1 año estaban al doble, me parece que la gente que "es el mejor inversor del mundo", no siempre acierta, esto está claro.... y en esta ocasion.....

pues me parece que va a perder bastante


citi cae un 4,5%


----------



## aterriza como puedas (24 Sep 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 16:00:05 h. *Viviendas de segunda mano*
> 
> Las ventas de vivienda de segunda mano en EEUU en agosto bajan 2,2 % hasta una tasa anualizada de 4,91 millones de viviendas desde tasa anterior de 5,02 y por debajo de lo esperado que era 4,93 millones.
> 
> ...



Y aquí la peña aún piensa que nada puede bajar...

Edito para añadir que $203.100 a 1.4730 que cotiza ahora el Euro/$ son 137.882 Euros. Y el que lo quiera entender, que lo entienda.


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Sep 2008)

viendo el grafico.... quien es el propietario del banco de valencia, por curiosidad?


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> viendo el grafico.... quien es el propietario del banco de valencia, por curiosidad?



Creo que Bancaja tiene un 25% o algo más, no lo se seguro... 



Saludos


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (24 Sep 2008)

parece que se acabo la mañana de suspiro... suspiros despaññññññña

-0.09% y bajando

edito: -0.4% el pibex, y guol estreñit 0.12 % positivo

jejeje: ya caen los dos: -0.21% y -0.1%


----------



## Rocket (24 Sep 2008)

Esto se viene abajo otra vez... -0,38% Otra vez de cabeza a perder los 11.000


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Sep 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Creo que Bancaja tiene un 25% o algo más, no lo se seguro...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



como diria forges:

me lo temia....


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> como diria forges:
> 
> me lo temia....



Lo curioso es que el banco en bolsa no va mal, si no fuera porque es accionista de polaris... 


Saludos


----------



## Tupper (24 Sep 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo curioso es que el banco en bolsa no va mal, si no fuera porque es accionista de polaris...



Joer....esto se pone interesante.


----------



## adso de melk (24 Sep 2008)

Es curioso, después del increíble plan de rescate la bolsa no se anima y lo mas curioso es que los bancos tampoco. ¿por qué? cada vez pienso que el plan es un blufff, una mentira para sostener la cosa hasta noviembre, después, dejaran caer a plomo todo el peso de la historia sobre la bolsa y simplemente resetearan.

El sistema está en quiebra y el estado no puede hundirse con el gran barco que se hunde, simplemente es suicida y de locos, cuanto todo se vaya a pique solo quedara el estado como garante de algo.


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2008)

Hoy por debajo de los 11.100 puntos... 




Saludos


----------



## aterriza como puedas (24 Sep 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 17:34:27 h. *Vuelve el pánico*
> 
> Ojo a esto. Durante la mañana la rentabilidad de las notas del tesoro a 1 mes ha llegado a -83 es decir rentabilidad negativa, de nuevo se pagaba por tener la deuda en lugar de cobrar. La rentabilidad a 3 meses ha llegado a estar a -15 puntos básicos. Ya estamos...No parece que el plan de rescate tranquilice de verdad a los inversores



Nada es lo que parece.


----------



## un marronazo (24 Sep 2008)

¿¿¿ que??? sigue bajando ???? pues no había un plan de rescate??? huy!!! pa mi que esto se desmorona por días...


----------



## adso de melk (24 Sep 2008)

no hay plan de rescate, es un bulo que mantendrán vivo hasta el 3 de noviembre

SERA EN NOVIEMBRE


----------



## Samzer (24 Sep 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> no hay plan de rescate, es un bulo que mantendrán vivo hasta el 3 de noviembre
> 
> SERA EN NOVIEMBRE



Como no se inventen bulo nuevo porque el de los 700K millones tiene que ser aprobado o rechazado como muy tarde el viernes si no recuerdo mal.


----------



## Samzer (24 Sep 2008)

Algo está pasando en WS porque los "rescatados" se están pegando un ostión importante, Freddie -44% y AIG -20%. Aparte WAMU -21% y muchas tecnologicas se mueven por el -20% tambien.


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2008)

Samzer dijo:


> Algo está pasando en WS...




Están tocando la última... 











Saludos


----------



## Borjita burbujas (24 Sep 2008)

Sacamos ya el dinero del banco o todavía es pronto. :


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2008)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> Sacamos ya el dinero del banco o todavía es pronto. :



Hasta 2009 nada... 



Saludos


----------



## Dazis (24 Sep 2008)

Es que deben haber muchos pardillos en la bolsa para que una simple declaración, la haga subir tanto. Los políticos ya se sabe, prometen y prometen, pero luego ya veremos, esto los currantes lo sabemos de sobras.


----------



## Speculo (24 Sep 2008)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> Sacamos ya el dinero del banco o todavía es pronto. :



Además de sacarlo, tendrás que gastártelo en algo que valga más de lo que van a valer los billetes que sacas.


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Sep 2008)

No es para nada. Pero parece que el rating de los botes salvavida de Warren Buffet es mejor, que el de los botes del gobierno.


----------



## Samzer (24 Sep 2008)

Ya sé porque estaba bajando WS, si es que siempre hay un motivo:

*Bush To Address Nation On Bailout Tonight*

cbs5.com - Bush To Address Nation On Bailout Tonight

Si es que es enterarse que Jorge Uvedoble Arbusto va a dirigirse a la nación y no saben si va a pedir 700K kilos o declarar alguna guerra o diossabequé. 

Hablando en serio, seguramente sea por esto: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cia-de-ultima-hora-sobre-rescate-en-eeuu.html


----------



## The Master (24 Sep 2008)

Samzer dijo:


> Ya sé porque estaba bajando WS, si es que siempre hay un motivo:
> 
> *Bush To Address Nation On Bailout Tonight*
> 
> ...



¿Os imagináis a ZP saliendo por la TV en retransmisión especial por la "desaceleración antipatriótica pesimista? Ja, me da algo de sólo imaginarlo...


----------



## adso de melk (24 Sep 2008)

> Como no se inventen bulo nuevo porque el de los 700K millones tiene que ser aprobado o rechazado como muy tarde el viernes si no recuerdo mal.



da igual, que lo rechazan, no pagan, que lo aprueba, no pagan tampoco, es cuestión de dar largas....hasta el puto 3 de noviembre claro.


----------



## txen_txo (24 Sep 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> da igual, que lo rechazan, no pagan, que lo aprueba, no pagan tampoco, es cuestión de dar largas....hasta el puto 3 de noviembre claro.



Queda mucho hasta el 3 de noviembre. Será en octubre


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Sep 2008)

AIG en caida libre....

21:57 CEST -30,72%


----------



## aterriza como puedas (24 Sep 2008)

Y WaMu no cae menos, solo un 25%.


----------



## Spain-is-different (24 Sep 2008)

Francamente no ayuda a restaurar la confianza en los mercados el ver los discursos en el Congreso de Paulson y Bernanke. 

¿Cómo se puede comparecer ante la prensa mundial y el Congreso tartamudeando y evadiendo respuestas a preguntas relamente importantes?

Dos pesos pesados de USA, los cargos más importantes de la economía mundial perdidos en un laberinto de números y sin respuestas sobre el supuesto plan que iba a rescatar a las empresas de sus activos tóxicos. 

Ya podrían aprender algo de quien, a día de hoy, está considerado como el mejor banquero del mundo: Trichet

Es patético. Ver a Paulson admitiendo ante las cámaras lo avergonzado que se sentía con la situación. Están totalmente perdidos y es por ello que han presionado (y continúan) para que se aprobara rápido, vía urgente, sin demasiadas preguntas.

Definitivamente USA necesita más que nunca el rescate/ayuda de China, sus socios del Golfo e inversores privados con credibilidad como Warren Buffet. Necesitan, también, dejar caer a las empresas que están demasiado expuestas a derivados que no se pueden contabilizar o es imposible de valorar y apostar por las que están en mejor situación.


----------



## carlitros_15 (24 Sep 2008)

Estoy segurisimo que esto es una opereta.

Bernanke hace de poli bueno, defendiendo los intereses de los millonarios y pidiendo más dinero. 

Los políticos hacen de poli malo, poniendo cara de perro e interrogando a Bernanke. 

Así los millonarios e inversores piensan que están negociando un salvavidas para ellos, y los ciudadanos tienen esperanzas de que los políticos no regalen su dinero. 

Hagan lo que hagan, la van a joder. Si esto se hubiera hecho después de las elecciones, habrían regalado el dinero publico a espuertas. Pero no van a poder mantener la función hasta las elecciones. O salvan YA a los millonarios y pierden las elecciones y comienzan los disturbios sociales. O dejan caer la Bolsa y se va a tomar por culo. Porque lo que esperaban de anunciar dinero público y que las bolsas se arreglaran por el anuncio sin hacer falta que sea efectivo ya no cuela

El tinglado se les viene abajo.

Edito: anda que van a decidir la mayor cantidad de dinero público que jamás se ha inyectado en la economía y lo van a decidir delante de las cámaras, como si fuera un Gran Hermano... vengaaaaaa yaaaa


----------



## Panic Crash (24 Sep 2008)

Spain-is-different dijo:


> Definitivamente USA necesita más que nunca el rescate/ayuda de China, sus socios del Golfo e inversores privados con credibilidad como Warren Buffet. Necesitan, también, dejar caer a las empresas que están demasiado expuestas a derivados que no se pueden contabilizar o es imposible de valorar y apostar por las que están en mejor situación.



Lo que necesita USA es lo que necesita cualquier país u organización que se enfrenta a problemas excepcionalmente graves: líderes con una excepcional capacidad para tomar decisiones, incluso dolorosas, sabiendo comunicar a quienes de él dependen que es eso o el desastre.

Por desgracia ni en USA ni en ningún otro país u organización importante del mundo hay nadie dirigiendo el cotarro con la suficiente sagacidad, valentía e ideas claras, y nos tenemos que conformar con burócratas de manual que tratan de salvar los muebles propios y los de su partido. Y así es difícil analizar los problemas nítidamente y tomar las decisiones necesarias. La perseverancia en un error por no admitir la equivocación lleva a fallos aún más graves de los que se tratan de subsanar.


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Sep 2008)

Panic Crash dijo:


> Lo que necesita USA es lo que necesita cualquier país u organización que se enfrenta a problemas excepcionalmente graves: líderes con una excepcional capacidad para tomar decisiones, incluso dolorosas, sabiendo comunicar a quienes de él dependen que es eso o el desastre.
> 
> Por desgracia ni en USA ni en ningún otro país u organización importante del mundo hay nadie dirigiendo el cotarro con la suficiente sagacidad, valentía e ideas claras, y nos tenemos que conformar con burócratas de manual que tratan de salvar los muebles propios y los de su partido. Y así es difícil analizar los problemas nítidamente y tomar las decisiones necesarias. La perseverancia en un error por no admitir la equivocación lleva a fallos aún más graves de los que se tratan de subsanar.



Tambien hay una alternativa: Como más arriba mencionado, Trichet mantiene su linea (que es su mandato). No creo que él esté convencido al 100%, pero al contrario a otros, no cambia la chaqueta cada 2 por 3.

Y esto ya vale mucho hoy en día...


----------



## uno (24 Sep 2008)

Creo que estos dos, Paulson y Bernanke estan cagaos porque si se desmonta wal stret y se empieza a hurgar, saldra tanta mierda que dios los pille confesados a ellos y mucha mas "gente honrada" (en coña).


----------



## uno (24 Sep 2008)

Lo de la gente honrada era en broma. Son los considerados honrados por la sociedad.


----------



## Tuttle (24 Sep 2008)

Mis felicitaciones al pueblo norteamericano, han comprado una mierda pinchada en un palo.


----------



## un marronazo (24 Sep 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> Mis felicitaciones al pueblo norteamericano, han comprado una mierda pinchada en un palo.



el pueblo americano NO HA COMPRADO NADA. no ser injusto leche!!!


----------



## Spain-is-different (24 Sep 2008)

Panic Crash dijo:


> Lo que necesita USA es lo que necesita cualquier país u organización que se enfrenta a problemas excepcionalmente graves: líderes con una excepcional capacidad para tomar decisiones, incluso dolorosas, sabiendo comunicar a quienes de él dependen que es eso o el desastre.
> 
> Por desgracia ni en USA ni en ningún otro país u organización importante del mundo hay nadie dirigiendo el cotarro con la suficiente sagacidad, valentía e ideas claras, y nos tenemos que conformar con burócratas de manual que tratan de salvar los muebles propios y los de su partido. Y así es difícil analizar los problemas nítidamente y tomar las decisiones necesarias. La perseverancia en un error por no admitir la equivocación lleva a fallos aún más graves de los que se tratan de subsanar.



Hola Panic

No dudo que existan burócratas en todas partes o que existan intereses creados en todas las instituciones monetarias mundiales. No voy a ser yo quien lo desmienta, pero me ratifico en lo que he dicho. Los bancos centrales deben de ser lo más independientes posible de la política y su presión constante.

En este tema, a Trichet no se le ocurriría ni sucumbir ante las presiones de Sarkozy (lleva meses dando la tabarra), ni salir ante los medios de comunicación balbuceando, pidiendo perdón o afirmando que se siente "avergonzado" y, a la vez, exigiendo/imponiendo a todos los organismos de la UE un cheque en blanco sin preguntas.

Con esto no quiero decir que el sistema financiero europeo no esté tocado, carezca de fallos en su sistema o libre de problemas, ni mucho menos, pero sí que se está demostrando (con esta gran crisis), qué tesis respecto a modelos de control y supervisión financiera es mejor.

Sin duda me quedo con la ortodoxia Europea. Son tesis/sistemas que he estado defendiendo desde siempre. Lástima que tenga que ser bajo este escenario tan catastrófico. 

Saludos


----------



## Tuttle (24 Sep 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> el pueblo americano NO HA COMPRADO NADA. no ser injusto leche!!!



Lo compró el tesoro, n'est pas?


----------



## Starkiller (24 Sep 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Tambien hay una alternativa: Como más arriba mencionado, Trichet mantiene su linea (que es su mandato). No creo que él esté convencido al 100%, pero al contrario a otros, no cambia la chaqueta cada 2 por 3.
> 
> Y esto ya vale mucho hoy en día...



Y más que eso: está siguiendo la política mas sensata, aunque ello implique tener que aguantar las presiones de muchos políticos que piden tipos más bajos para activar el crecimiento (Y no hablo solo de Zapatero, hay muchos más).

La verdad, me siento mucho más seguro con ese capitán que si tuviéramos a "Helicóptero" Bernake.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 Sep 2008)

El Ibex se anima: Sacyr y Repsol, en el punto de mira, ahora mismo subiendo 1.86%


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (25 Sep 2008)

¿me explica alguien el subidón de hoy? :


----------



## peptroc (25 Sep 2008)

Agarraoslaskalandrakas dijo:


> ¿me explica alguien el subidón de hoy? :



Quizas esto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-de-aprobacion-rescate-y-bajada-de-tipos.html


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Sep 2008)

porque annibal tiene un plan


----------



## ertitoagus (25 Sep 2008)

no si al final vamos a tener que empezar a soltar "rumores" desde aquí para acelerar nuestros intereses.......


----------



## peptroc (25 Sep 2008)

Lo pongo aquí también:

En urgente en cotizalia: "Los demócratas dan luz verde al plan de rescate de Paulson"


----------



## ertitoagus (25 Sep 2008)

esto es un deja vu de esos....

esta tarde y mañana (jueves y viernes) subidón que lo flipas y el lunes pilladas de dedos brutales.

la gente no aprende.....


----------



## tonuel (25 Sep 2008)

peptroc dijo:


> Lo pongo aquí también:
> 
> En urgente en cotizalia: "Los demócratas dan luz verde al plan de rescate de Paulson"



No os impacienteis hamijos... los 8.000 caerán un dia u otro... 

Una de cal y una de yuri, vaselina y p'adentro... 



Saludos


----------



## ronald29780 (25 Sep 2008)

¿Que ha pasado a Acciona?

Minimo anual...:


----------



## tonuel (25 Sep 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> porque annibal tiene un plan



Qué plan????? :


*Éste...* 







Saludos


----------



## terraenxebre (25 Sep 2008)

pues yo creo que no va a existir el subidón.


Yo apuesto más bien por un - 3%


----------



## Misterio (25 Sep 2008)

El plan entre el superviernes pasado, hoy y supongo que mañana estará ampliamente descontado, y después el goteo de malos datos y que la cifra de 700.000 se quedará corta harán el resto, hasta entonces calma chicha creo yo.


----------



## Samzer (25 Sep 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> esto es un deja vu de esos....
> 
> esta tarde y mañana (jueves y viernes) subidón que lo flipas y el lunes pilladas de dedos brutales.
> 
> la gente no aprende.....



Yo también lo veo bastante probable.


----------



## Nazgulillo (25 Sep 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Qué plan????? :
> 
> 
> *Éste...*
> ...



Por lo pronto, parece que en WS han tragado


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Sep 2008)

sí
ha subido reptxol
siempre que se acerca a niveles de soporte surge una noticia (pozo1 , pozo 2, compra, fusiones)

que "suerte" tiene, no?


----------



## chameleon (25 Sep 2008)

según las noticias que postea el_presi

Una sola mano sube un 23 la acción de Testa y da aire a Sacyr en Repsol | Noticias de Empresa
Sacyr ultima la venta de Itinere a Citi y aplaza la desinversión de Repsol | Noticias de Empresa

sacyr ya tiene con qué responder a su deuda, al menos de momento, testa sube e itinere vendida.

por lo visto el gobierno no quiere que se venda repsol, van a hacer lo que sea, apuesto a que mañana sale en portada "repsol no está en venta", y cae el valor. creo que algo tan gordo como vender repsol a una extranjera no va a pasar por el momento, no está la fruta madura.


----------



## ronald29780 (26 Sep 2008)

Asia esta en rojo y bíen rojo. 

A ver que cae hoy...


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Sep 2008)

pues si asia baja de media un 1,3% y usa subio ayer 1,8%.... en buena logica si no se arregla nada USA caera lo que subio ayer y un poco mas,

no?


----------



## Tupper (26 Sep 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> esto es un deja vu de esos....
> 
> esta tarde y mañana (jueves y viernes) subidón que lo flipas y el lunes pilladas de dedos brutales.
> 
> la gente no aprende.....



Uy casi te llevas el peluche ! Se te olvida que los viernes es día de quiebras en USA, no puede subir.

Hoy tenemos WaMu en el menú= bajada bolsa viernes.


----------



## Samzer (26 Sep 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Uy casi te llevas el peluche ! Se te olvida que los viernes es día de quiebras en USA, no puede subir.
> 
> Hoy tenemos WaMu en el menú= bajada bolsa viernes.



Si pero las quiebras suelen ser los viernes por la tarde una vez que están cerrados los mercados, en este caso fue jueves. Si es que ya no se respeta nada!


----------



## Tupper (26 Sep 2008)

Samzer dijo:


> Si pero las quiebras suelen ser los viernes por la tarde una vez que están cerrados los mercados, en este caso fue jueves. Si es que ya no se respeta nada!



Ozú, esto del Capitalismo 2.0 es más difícil de pillar de lo que yo pensaba. 

Se pasan cambiando las reglas a mitad de partida, no vale !!!


----------



## tonuel (26 Sep 2008)

WaMu... esos a qué se dedican...???? :





Saludos


----------



## ertitoagus (26 Sep 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Ozú, esto del Capitalismo 2.0 es más difícil de pillar de lo que yo pensaba.
> 
> Se pasan cambiando las reglas a mitad de partida, no vale !!!




ejjjjjjque no contaba con que los republicanos dieran esa vuelta de tuerca alargando el tema de permitir lo de los fonditos a saco perdido para el agujerito que tienen 

como bien dices esto es el capitalismo 2.0, hay que upgradearse o morir


----------



## Tupper (26 Sep 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> WaMu... esos a qué se dedican...???? :
> 
> 
> Saludos



Washington Mutual. Sexto mayor banco comercial de EE.UU. que cayó anoche. 

Mayor quiebra bancaria de la historia de los EE.UU.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../79892-al-loro-washington-mutual-al-hoyo.html


----------



## Tupper (26 Sep 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> ejjjjjjque no contaba con que los republicanos dieran esa vuelta de tuerca alargando el tema de permitir lo de los fonditos a saco perdido para el agujerito que tienen
> 
> como bien dices esto es el capitalismo 2.0, hay que upgradearse o morir



Ya te digo. Aquí hasta que el árbitro no pita final de partido puede pasar cualquier cosa.

Igual hasta cerramos hoy con subidón y todo con alguna noticia de última hora de la noche tipo: el plan de rescate se aprobará el lunes que viene.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Sep 2008)

Samzer dijo:


> Si pero las quiebras suelen ser los viernes por la tarde una vez que están cerrados los mercados, en este caso fue jueves. Si es que ya no se respeta nada!



Veo dos posibilidades:

-> Puede haber sido una filtración.

-> El adelantarlo un día es un chantaje para que se apruebe el rescate de Paulson.

También puede ser una combinación de las dos (filtración chantajista).


----------



## PANTOJO (26 Sep 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Veo dos posibilidades:
> 
> -> Puede haber sido una filtración.
> 
> ...



Yo apostaria por la segunda, justo cuando se ven trabas y parece que se ralentiza la aprobación del plan, toma! noticia al canto!!!

En estos temas no creo mucho en las casualidades.....


----------



## ronald29780 (26 Sep 2008)

Un suspense total en el IBEX. Bajando 0,65%, a la espera de la apertura de Gual Estrit.

¿Que pasa con Acciona?

Segundo minimo anual consecutivo.

¿Será por sus ferries?


----------



## aterriza como puedas (26 Sep 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 11:27:20 h. *Fortis*
> 
> Telegraaf difunde rumores de que clientes holandeses de ABN podrían estar dejando el banco. Cuidado porque tenemos otra patata caliente y esta vez en Europa. Y que se sepa el plan de rescate tan famoso de Paulson aquí no llega. Perdonen la pesadez, pero cuidado con todos esos plazos fijos que prometen el oro y el moro. No vale cualquier entidad.



Aquí no pasa nada, vamos, circulen...


----------



## Tupper (26 Sep 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Originalmente Escrito por Cárpatos
> 11:27:20 h. Fortis
> 
> Telegraaf difunde rumores de que clientes holandeses de ABN podrían estar dejando el banco. Cuidado porque tenemos otra patata caliente y esta vez en Europa. Y que se sepa el plan de rescate tan famoso de Paulson aquí no llega. Perdonen la pesadez, pero cuidado con todos esos plazos fijos que prometen el oro y el moro. No vale cualquier entidad.
> ...



Nuestros intrépidos foreros ya han dado el parte de guerra:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/79930-fortis-con-problemas.html


FOR 5,67 -0,88 -13,5%  6,59 5,55 49.540.304 13.334 14,12% 4,00 12:50


----------



## ertitoagus (26 Sep 2008)

creo que es un buen momento para que recordemos alguna de las frases famosas de nuestra clase politica para ver como de suave aterrizan ciertos colosos en esta crisis.

decir que caen en picado en cuanto se oye el rumor es poco.


----------



## Tupper (26 Sep 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> creo que es un buen momento para que recordemos alguna de las frases famosas de nuestra clase politica para ver como de suave aterrizan ciertos colosos en esta crisis.
> 
> decir que caen en picado en cuanto se oye el rumor es poco.



(modo jerga político demagogo on)

Hombre decir que "los bancos caen en picado" es excesivo. Yo diría más bien que "planean sin motor".

(modo jerga político demagogo off)


----------



## Gorbachofff (26 Sep 2008)

Pues veréis las risas que va a haber como los republicanos más machotes decidan no envainársela, que para chulo chulo....



> Cárpatos
> 13:52:52 h.
> Plan rescate
> 
> El senador Shelby asegura que en su opinión la estructura del plan de rescate no es correcta, y que si ceden y pasa así como está luego será peor. Mal asunto. Y atención a esto. Están dispuestos en sus propias palabras a dejar que "el lunes abran los mercados sin acuerdo" Este senador está desafiando a los mercados, suena a peligroso...


----------



## Perchas (26 Sep 2008)

Pedazo foro tenemos, lo que no se encuentre aquí no existe.

Gracias a todos por vuestro esfuerzo, y no es un chupa pollas como algún hijo de puta pretenderá calificar este post. 

Perdón por las palabrotas soeces, pero me adelanto a las respuestas.


----------



## Tupper (26 Sep 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Ayer, 04:43 PM
> 
> porque annibal tiene un plan



Cotizalia

Hoy mismo en portada de Cotizalia:


----------



## El_Presi (26 Sep 2008)

buff, supongo que lo aprobarán hoy porque tras la revisión a la baja del PIB de EEUU, los futuros caen a plomo


----------



## Tupper (26 Sep 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> buff, supongo que lo aprobarán hoy porque tras la revisión a la baja del PIB de EEUU, los futuros caen a plomo



Eso pensaba yo. Echarle un pulso al mercado puede ser un órdago de auténtico aupa....pupa...pupa...pupita.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Sep 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Cotizalia
> 
> Hoy mismo en portada de Cotizalia:



es que solo saben hacer copy paste, jeje


----------



## Tupper (26 Sep 2008)

Creo que te leen Azkunaveteya...


----------



## yo_soy_yo (26 Sep 2008)

¿cual es la buena noticia para provocar esta subida al Ibex con la que está cayendo?







Saludetes


----------



## INTRUDER (26 Sep 2008)

¿Pillar a incautos?


----------



## ertitoagus (26 Sep 2008)

yo_soy_yo dijo:


> ¿cual es la buena noticia para provocar esta subida al Ibex con la que está cayendo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alguien se ha chivado de algo........ y yo no he sido


----------



## Paisaje (26 Sep 2008)

_*"Estoooo, señores... ¡Vamos a meterle un chute a nuestro parquete a las tres, antes de que abra Wall Street y el Ibex baje demasiado!"
*_







¿Que no???


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Sep 2008)

ya caerá en cuanto wachovia baje un 27%


uy, no! que ya lo hace!


----------



## elefante (26 Sep 2008)

Ya sube otra vez. Está desquiciado


----------



## yo_soy_yo (26 Sep 2008)

Pues a las 15h de la tarde que es cuando ha subido de golpe la única noticia ha sido de nuevo Bush pidiendo en directo desde la Casa Blanca que se apruebe el plan.....

Saludetes


----------



## ∞/∞ (26 Sep 2008)

*???*

Expansion.com

?


----------



## Misterio (26 Sep 2008)

Lo del Ibex es de chiste.


----------



## ertitoagus (26 Sep 2008)

cuco dijo:


> Expansion.com
> 
> ?



que pogan al Santander también no te jode.... van a comprar España al completo


----------



## Tupper (26 Sep 2008)

Buffet comprará cuando la empresa esté hecha polvo, no antes.

Por algo es el más rico del planeta.

Los que menciona Expansión están en muy buena forma y para nada son gangas.

Noticia interesada donde las haya para subir las cotizaciones de los amiguetes.


----------



## Misterio (26 Sep 2008)

Si el mercado fuera lógico la última hora debería de bajar y bastante porque en esta próxima hora ni se va aprobar el plan ni va a salir a la luz ninguna noticia milagrosa, y sino quieren que un probable GAP a la baja les pille el lunes el bolas.. pues eso.

Pero como en este país no hay nada lógico..


----------



## Tuttle (26 Sep 2008)

Si viene Buffet por aquí será después de nuestra particular tormenta bancaria no antes. Lo veremos trazar círculos en el cielo el año que viene.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Sep 2008)

estos bluffs son peores aun...

mayor será la oxtia


es la segunda vez que anuncian que viene de compras, hace semanas tambien salio el rumor.... jo jo, no van a dejar acercarse al ibex a la resistencia?


que hace europa por cierto?


----------



## Tupper (26 Sep 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> Si viene Buffet por aquí será después de nuestra particular tormenta bancaria no antes. Lo veremos trazar círculos en el cielo el año que viene.



Exacto, es una noticia chorra e interesada que tenían en la nevera para momentos como este de "inquietud" y animar a los amiguetes.

Si viene será cuando estemos desesperados, no antes.


----------



## yo_soy_yo (26 Sep 2008)

Definitivamente España es diferente, acaba de entrar en verde:

A las 16:41 : 11.448,40 Up 9,80 (0,09%)

Igual acaba a última hora por los suelos, pero con lo que "llueve" por todos sitios no es normal...

Saludetes


----------



## ronald29780 (26 Sep 2008)

yo_soy_yo dijo:


> Definitivamente España es diferente, acaba de entrar en verde:
> 
> A las 16:41 : 11.448,40 Up 9,80 (0,09%)
> 
> ...



500 puntos por encima del Dow....


----------



## ronald29780 (26 Sep 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> 500 puntos por encima del Dow...



PD:Tendremos que preguntarselo a A&C.


----------



## ertitoagus (26 Sep 2008)

Aleeeee venga alegriaaaaaaaaaa:







viva el mundo de la piruleta en Ejpaña.


----------



## El_Presi (26 Sep 2008)

La gente ha tomado posiciones para entrar en el mayor rebote bursátil de la historia para el lunes. Es que luego entrando en subasta ya te pierdes un 6% de la subida.

A ver si lo que todos dan por descontado, al final no sucede. Yo paso de casinos.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (26 Sep 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 17:07:14 h. *Movimientos en la oscuridad*
> 
> Se observa que levantan las ofertas de opciones put de octubre de manera general, parece claro que las manos fuertes están descontando un muy fuerte movimiento para el lunes



Soy un desconocedor de la mayoría de los entresijos bursátiles que cree que las opciones put son opciones de compra. Si estoy en lo cierto, ¿significa eso que están apostando por fuertes subidas para la semana que viene?


----------



## tonuel (26 Sep 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> La gente ha tomado posiciones para entrar en el mayor rebote bursátil de la historia para el lunes. Es que luego entrando en subasta ya te pierdes un 6% de la subida.
> 
> A ver si lo que todos dan por descontado, al final no sucede. Yo paso de casinos.



OK, entonces el lunes el ibex se va a hundir... mola... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (26 Sep 2008)

repsol está saliéndose, ha llegado a estar a 21.06 y ahora ronda los 21.81. de hecho el banco ahora mismo me estaba mostrando 21.85, lástima que me he salido a 21.58.

creo que los 21.8 es un objetivo para que sacyr no tenga que dar más garantías. ahora mismo se está rozando. ¿algún experto puede dilucidar qué puede suponer esto para el lunes?

creo que los 21.8 son un suelo para repsol, van a aguantar ahí


----------



## tonuel (26 Sep 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> repsol está saliéndose, ha llegado a estar a 21.06 y ahora ronda los 21.81. de hecho el banco ahora mismo me estaba mostrando 21.85, lástima que me he salido a 21.58.
> 
> creo que los 21.8 es un objetivo para que sacyr no tenga que dar más garantías. ahora mismo se está rozando. ¿algún experto puede dilucidar qué puede suponer esto para el lunes?
> 
> creo que los 21.8 son un suelo para repsol, van a aguantar ahí



¿suelo???? jajajaja 


Sólo te digo que has triunfao colega... 




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (26 Sep 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿suelo???? jajajaja
> 
> 
> Sólo te digo que has triunfao colega...
> ...



me refiero a un suelo a conseguir, osea un "objetivo de suelo". ahora mismo hay movimientos para que sacyr no tenga que vender repsol, cajitas y bancos apoyan esto. si el lunes hay un hundimiento, apuesto a que repsol se recuperará prontísimo e irá otra vez a por los 21,8.

por cierto me he equivocado de botón y le he dado al thanks, de todas formas gracias por la crítica


----------



## tonuel (26 Sep 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> me refiero a un suelo a conseguir, osea un "objetivo de suelo". ahora mismo hay movimientos para que sacyr no tenga que vender repsol, cajitas y bancos apoyan esto. si el lunes hay un hundimiento, apuesto a que repsol se recuperará prontísimo e irá otra vez a por los 21,8.
> 
> por cierto me he equivocado de botón y le he dado al thanks, de todas formas gracias por la crítica



Coño, yo también me he equivocado.... :



Saludos


----------



## Tupper (26 Sep 2008)

*
Wachovia sigue la estela de WaMu...y se desploma un 20%*



@*María Igartua* - *26/09/2008* 16:24h


La gripe se ha instalado con fuerza en la bolsa de Nueva York y es contagiosa. Después del colapso de Washington Mutual, que ha tenido que ser rescatado por la Reserva Federal y por JP Morgan con una fórmula similar a la empleada el pasado mes de marzo con Bear Stearns, el siguiente gripado es Wachovia. La semana pasada parecía que se perfilaba como el candidato ideal para fusionarse con Morgan Stanley y ayudarle a superar sus avatares financieros y este viernes ha pasado a tener todas las papeletas para seguir los pasos de WaMu.

O la vacuna del plan de rescate llega a tiempo y es efectiva o esto no es más que el principio de una caída en cadena. Los inversores hacen sus apuestas por saber quien será el siguiente y Wachovia está siendo el más perjudicado por el pánico que reina en Wall Street. Sus acciones se desploman un 20% en una jornada en la que impera la decepción provocada por la frustrada aprobación del paquete de medidas pensado por Henry Paulson para comprar los activos intoxicados de los bancos mediante un desembolso de 700.000 millones de dólares.

Wachovia sigue la estela de WaMu...y se desploma un 20% - Cotizalia.com


----------



## aterriza como puedas (26 Sep 2008)

Y digo yo, eso de Wachovia y WaMu, ¿no será otra de esas tretas de la city para convencer a los legisladores de la premura en aprobar lo que ellos quieren a la puta carrera?.

Es algo así como decir, *mirad, mientras vosotros debatís animadamente, las empresas de WS siguen quebrando!*.


----------



## ronald29780 (26 Sep 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Y digo yo, eso de Wachovia y WaMu, ¿no será otra de esas tretas de la city para convencer a los legisladores de la premura en aprobar lo que ellos quieren a la puta carrera?.
> 
> Es algo así como decir, *mirad, mientras vosotros debatís animadamente, las empresas de WS siguen quebrando!*.




Estan quebrando porque no tienen pasta ni visas de ganarla.

Tanta conspiranoia.

¿Donde anda ASE?


----------



## Tupper (26 Sep 2008)

Umm, creo que no. Que si pierden valor bursátil es con buena causa. Nada de tretas para apremiar la arobación.


----------



## Samzer (26 Sep 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Y digo yo, eso de Wachovia y WaMu, ¿no será otra de esas tretas de la city para convencer a los legisladores de la premura en aprobar lo que ellos quieren a la puta carrera?.
> 
> Es algo así como decir, *mirad, mientras vosotros debatís animadamente, las empresas de WS siguen quebrando!*.



Lo de Wamu y Wachovia es la crónica de una muerte anunciada, lo extraño es que hayan durado tanto, llevo leyendo que estaban en peligro de quiebra desde Junio.


----------



## elefante (26 Sep 2008)

Wachovia está casi cadaver ya. Está a 10$, cuando hace 15 meses llevaba dos años en torno a los 55 (llegó a superar los 60), es decir ha perdido 4/5 partes de su valor.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Sep 2008)

wacho -36%, me parece que antes de aprobar el Flan dejan palmar a otra, ademas que coño!

es viernes


----------



## SNB4President (26 Sep 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> wacho -36%, me parece que antes de aprobar el Flan dejan palmar a otra, ademas que coño!
> 
> es viernes



WB - Wachovia Corporation - Google Finance

Y baja, y baja... increíble, me pregunto si en el Ibex pronto veremos un banquito bajar un 30-40%...


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Sep 2008)

el lunes el que tenga jazztel que se despida...

La Audiencia Nacional no condena a Telefónica por retrasar servicios a Jazztel - 26/09/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## el arquitecto (27 Sep 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> WB - Wachovia Corporation - Google Finance
> 
> Y baja, y baja... increíble, me pregunto si en el Ibex pronto veremos un banquito bajar un 30-40%...



que gracia! nos hemos puesto la misma firma... jeje...
(aunque la tuya mola mas...)

lo del wachovia ese...
va a ser que tendra que caer para asustar mas...
a veces esto me parece una peli de esas con rehenes y negociadores... y se van cargando a alguien a cada rato...

al final ya se sabe, entra el fbi y tras una ensalada tiros se salvan los protas...
o muere hasta el apuntador...


----------



## la barquera (27 Sep 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> ....................................................
> 
> a veces esto me parece una peli de esas con rehenes y negociadores... y se van cargando a alguien a cada rato...
> 
> ...




"Todo tiene un final, menos la salchicha que tiene dos" (según firma de Blichón)


----------



## SNB4President (27 Sep 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> que gracia! nos hemos puesto la misma firma... jeje...
> (aunque la tuya mola mas...)



Pues sí, no te había visto aún, qué gracia.  Yo he puesto el enlace en la foto del hilo donde se hizo... y al ser el instigador pues me hizo gracia hacerle un homenaje. 

Por cierto, vuelvo a poner el enlace del Wachovia; http://finance.google.com/finance?q=wachovia ayer se levantó un poquito a última hora y acabó a $10, pero si vais a "Settings" y activáis el "extended hours", veréis como está bajando... a $8,50! Ya ni el bailout le puede mantener en vida.


----------



## ertitoagus (27 Sep 2008)

parece que el santander se ha interesado pro hacerse con el wachovia 

Diario de Navarra - El Santander inicia conversaciones con el banco Wachovia, según The Wall Street Journal -


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Sep 2008)

el WS no decia que tb estaba en el Washington? o en otro?


----------



## chameleon (27 Sep 2008)

no sé hasta que punto el sont1nder es más fiable que los demás. no paran de crecer, pero en realidad es porque no paran de comprar. sus acciones subeno se mantienen mientras se tiene confianza en ellos y siguen con sus planes de adquisiciones. ¿no será un gigante con pies de barro? habrá que estudiarse las tablas de azkuna..


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2008)

Subiendo el hilo.

Va a ser un día interesante.


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (29 Sep 2008)

En principio con las malas noticias de EEUU y ayer noche del tema Alemán, las bolsas deberian de pegar un bajón importante no?
Aunque ya no se que creer, porque cuando todo baja, el ibex a vece sube, ejpain es ejpain...


----------



## Tuerto (29 Sep 2008)

ErToxoNuncaBaha dijo:


> En principio con las malas noticias de EEUU y ayer noche del tema Alemán, las bolsas deberian de pegar un bajón importante no?
> Aunque ya no se que creer, porque cuando todo baja, el ibex a vece sube, ejpain es ejpain...



Pero el viernes el plan de rescate quedó casi ultimado, así que ya veremos...


----------



## chameleon (29 Sep 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> Pero el viernes el plan de rescate quedó casi ultimado, así que ya veremos...



pero no lo aprueban hoy. de hecho el viernes los mercados ya descontaban que saldría bien
de momento los futuros son bajistas, en 20 minutos nos enteramos


----------



## Tuttle (29 Sep 2008)

Viendo las reacciones del mercado lo que observo es que el beneficiario de la loteria nacional americana no debe tener pensado meter los dineros en bolsa.


----------



## ertitoagus (29 Sep 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> Viendo las reacciones del mercado lo que observo es que el beneficiario de la loteria nacional americana no debe tener pensado meter los dineros en bolsa.




¿si fueras tu los meterias ahora mismo o esperarias desde una islita descojonandote de todo el mundo?


----------



## Amon_Ra (29 Sep 2008)

Por el momentolas primeras reacciones a la aprovacion del plan son estas
Las bolsas asiáticas acogen con frialdad la aprobación del plan de rescate de EE UU
Dentro de poco veremos aqui como se recibe el plan salvador llamado, calificativos a habido de todo tipo pero al final la realidad es la que manda dejo este ariculo creo interesante titulado Socialismo gringo







Buenos dias al rescatado sistema financiero mundial.


----------



## adso de melk (29 Sep 2008)

Bueno, pues arranca bajando, ya veremos que pasa con las noticias USA


----------



## Paisaje (29 Sep 2008)

11.127,70




260,20 (2,28%)

Una semana interesante ha dado comienzo...


----------



## aterriza como puedas (29 Sep 2008)

No sé que ha pasado pero estaba perdiendo un 0,90% y en un pis-pas estaba perdiendo un 2,35%... :


----------



## MNSV (29 Sep 2008)

enga, poner valores rojos porfa: BBV, SAN, POP.......


----------



## dillei (29 Sep 2008)

ah sido muy de golpe si :


----------



## peptroc (29 Sep 2008)

Santander suspendido por volatibilidad., esto pinta mal.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (29 Sep 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 9:45:44 h. *Movimientos en la oscuridad*
> 
> Hay que recordar que el viernes les comentaba como manos fuertes, me advertían de que se producían movimientos en las opciones puts, que hacían pensar que estaban tomando fuertes posiciones bajistas. Este ataque mucho me temo que estaba preparado desde la semana pasada.



Interpretaba mal la noticia de la semana pasada. Se ponían bajistas los muy ladinos....


----------



## Paisaje (29 Sep 2008)

Es la banca la que lidera pérdidas hoy, con Mr.




a la cabeza


----------



## Tupper (29 Sep 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> 11.127,70
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando se dice que la bolsa está "interesante" es momento de tomarse unas cuantas valerianas...


----------



## belier (29 Sep 2008)

cárpatos dijo:


> alemania [imprimir] Serenity Markets
> 
> 
> 
> Hypo Real State, Cae Un -657,68%::.



+123456789


----------



## Tupper (29 Sep 2008)

Hostia puta. Vaya caída del Hypo hoy:

HRX 3,59 -9,90 * -73,4% * 6,01 3,30 5.546.499 n.d. n.a. n.a. 09:33


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2008)

*Me encanta que los planes salgan bien... *







Saludos


----------



## imyourend (29 Sep 2008)

peptroc dijo:


> Santander suspendido por volatibilidad., esto pinta mal.



Esto es cierto? hay enlace a esta informacion


----------



## Tupper (29 Sep 2008)

Estaba cayendo un 4%, no es nada.


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2008)

Perdiendo los 11.100 puntos... :

Menuda hostia... 




Saludos


----------



## maolito (29 Sep 2008)

pasada la barrera de los 11100 puntos, 11097 y bajando...


----------



## Tupper (29 Sep 2008)

Peptroc tenía razón:

_BOLSA El Ibex agudiza la caída (-2,22%): Santander (-4%), suspendido por volatilidad_

cotizalia.com


----------



## adso de melk (29 Sep 2008)

Joder, me voy una hora y se acaba el mundo, no se, pero me imaginaba otro escenario. Si los Usa aprueban de una vez el plan la bolsa tendría que ser alcista por muy malas noticias que tengamos en Europa, ¿ acaso no lo tienen atado y bien atado al otro lado del Atlántico? A ver si ahora toca que el BCE suelte otros 700 mil millones para salvar nuestra banca.

Por cierto cuando les toque a nuestras cajitas el fregao este va adar mucho miedo.


----------



## Paisaje (29 Sep 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Perdiendo los 11.100 puntos... Menuda hostia...



 11.088,20




299,70 (2,63%)


----------



## SNB4President (29 Sep 2008)

Han tardado tanto en aprobar el bailout que ahora ya no hace efecto y encima empiezan a caer los bancos europeos.


----------



## Paisaje (29 Sep 2008)

Lo que dicen los medios a primera hora


----------



## terraenxebre (29 Sep 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Han tardado tanto en aprobar el bailout que ahora ya no hace efecto y encima empiezan a caer los bancos europeos.



Y después, con el plan de rescate, ¿ no vendrán, de compras, los EEUU?


----------



## SNB4President (29 Sep 2008)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Y después, con el plan de rescate, ¿ no vendrán, de compras, los EEUU?



Vendrán de compras si hay rebajas, eso es, derrumbe total.

PD: Me gusta el carné de follavisilleras, ¿supongo que se emiten a la guardería, no?


----------



## Tupper (29 Sep 2008)

Commerzbank cayendo un 23% !!

CBK 11,08 -3,33 *-23,1%* 13,70 10,59 11.468.748 8.006 9,03% 4,62 10:03


----------



## ertitoagus (29 Sep 2008)

Un minipunto para los que dijeron que este lunes habría pilladas de dedos brutales


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2008)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Y después, con el plan de rescate, ¿ no vendrán, de compras, los EEUU?



Uno de los problemas del PLAN es, desde mí punto de vista, que no es capaz de hacer otra cosa que tapar agujeros ya existentes. Por mucho que se empeñen,, la alegría crediticia para pepitos como para hedge fonds sacabao.

Y el tejido industrial, en el trasfondo, esta sufriendo y a lo grande.
Industría refugio "clasico" como son los utilities o quimicas o mineras están bajando. 
Lo unico que tiene visos de subir es todo conectado con el oro.
Y son tendencias de onda larga... 

Y esto es la definicion de "panico en la bolsa"...:


----------



## MNSV (29 Sep 2008)

El RBS -11%.

Los tres grandes bancos irlandeses entran en territorio "zombi".


----------



## terraenxebre (29 Sep 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Vendrán de compras si hay rebajas, eso es, derrumbe total.
> 
> PD: Me gusta el carné de follavisilleras, ¿supongo que se emiten a la guardería, no?



Efectivamente, allí es donde lo expiden.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (29 Sep 2008)

*La banca alemana se hunde: Hypo Real Estate (-56%), Commerzbank (-23%)*

El Confidencial - Portada .:. Diario de Información y opinión on-line

Hypo Real Estate se hunde en bolsa. Sus acciones se desploman más de un 58% tras conocerse que el segundo banco hipotecario alemán y sus filiales han recibido facilidades de crédito a corto y medio plazo de un grupo de entidades financieras del país teutón. Hypo Real Estate Holding, junto a sus filiales Depfa Bank, Hypo Real Estate Bank e Hypo Real Estate Iinternational, recibirán a corto y medio plazo facilidades de crédito "en cantidad suficiente", ha dicho hoy la entidad en un comunicado.

Estas líneas le permitirán sobrevivir ante sus dificultades de liquidez. Hypo Real Estate Holding “tendrá que depreciar el valor en libros de su participación en Depfa y no espera distribuir dividendo en 2008”, según dice en la nota de prensa.

Según publicaba ayer Financial Times Deutschland, la entidad se encontraría al borde del colapso ante sus problemas de liquidez. El diario alemán señala que Depfa Bank sería el responsable de los problemas del grupo por sus inversiones inmobiliarias.


----------



## ertitoagus (29 Sep 2008)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> *La banca alemana se hunde: Hypo Real Estate (-56%), Commerzbank (-23%)*
> 
> El Confidencial - Portada .:. Diario de Información y opinión on-line



Esto si que me parece un punto de inflexión para Europa, podemos empezar a preocuparnos o a sembrar el pánico directamente.


----------



## Starkiller (29 Sep 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> Si los Usa aprueban de una vez el plan la bolsa tendría que ser alcista por muy malas noticias que tengamos en Europa, ¿ acaso no lo tienen atado y bien atado al otro lado del Atlántico?



Nunca he entendido ese meme (Eso si, impuesto desde los mejores analistos y desde las alturas) de que el plan/los salvamentos harán que las bolsas suban.

Daros cuenta de algo: los primeros en pagar los platos rotos son los accionistas; la renta variable. Paso con BS, fon F&F, con MS... los accionistas perdieron todo.

No ha habido ni una sola noticia en todo este fregado que haya representado buenas noticias para los accionistas.

Y el propio plan dice que los accionistas van a salir perjudicados.

Lo que esta pasando hoy es el comportamiento normal, no lo que pasó el viernes...


----------



## kalapa (29 Sep 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Esto si que me parece un punto de inflexión para Europa, podemos empezar a preocuparnos o a sembrar el pánico directamente.



Tranquiiiiiilos, no pasa nada. No es necesario que vayais a retirar vuestros depósitos bancarios ahora mismo... Esperad a que yo vuelva de sacar los mios...


----------



## Paisaje (29 Sep 2008)

¿Alguien sabe qué perspectivas hay hoy para el Dow coJones??

Es que falta mucho para las tres y media :


----------



## ertitoagus (29 Sep 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe qué perspectivas hay hoy para el Dow coJones??
> 
> Es que falta mucho para las tres y media :



Creo que alguna página antes dicho que pa'bajooooooo hoy.


----------



## pobracara (29 Sep 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe qué perspectivas hay hoy para el Dow coJones??
> 
> Es que falta mucho para las tres y media :



Los futuros:
Bloomberg.com: Futures


----------



## Paisaje (29 Sep 2008)

Gracias a los dos. Lo siento, Titoagus, pero las páginas del hilo han pasado tan rápido que ni me había percatado.


----------



## SNB4President (29 Sep 2008)

De momento el Tom Jones bajando alrededor de 1,7% en los futuros... ¡viva el rescate!


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

Para algo tienen preparada la comparecencia "grabada" de Bush hoy a las 7:30 AM, para mi que preveiian que pasaria algo asín hoy y han grabado un discurso antiapocalipsis para calmar la plebe....pero cada vez le quedan menos cartuchos en la recámara...


----------



## Tupper (29 Sep 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Para algo tienen preparada la comparecencia "grabada" de Bush hoy a las 7:30 AM, para mi que preveiian que pasaria algo asín hoy y han grabado un discurso antiapocalipsis para calmar la plebe....pero cada vez le quedan menos cartuchos en la recámara...



Lo mejor en estos tiempos de incertidumbre en que el _populacho _se da cuenta que lo han timado es una dictadura controlada.

Creo que ayer alguien sacó un hilo con que habían desplegado al ejército USA, unidad "raiders (veteranos de 3 años casa por casa en Iraq), con el fin de "contener" y "pacificar" posibles masas exaltadas.

Todo por el pueblo pero sin el pueblo. Ejem, de qué me suena a mí ésto ?


----------



## un marronazo (29 Sep 2008)

madre mia como esta el patio !!!


----------



## 4motion (29 Sep 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Esto si que me parece un punto de inflexión para Europa, podemos empezar a preocuparnos o a sembrar el pánico directamente.



Tiene que tener un cabreo la angela merkel con bush y toda su tropa de tres pares de eggs

Saludos


----------



## Tupper (29 Sep 2008)

JODER...:


*De Cárpatos:*

12:21:11 h. 29 septiembre 2008


*
Rescue Me, pero no a cualquier precio...*

¿Recuerdan lo que les comentaba el pasado 15 de Septiembre...?

“Las crisis suponen, por definición, desequilibrios, cambios... y, según la gravedad y dilación de la misma, sus consecuencias pueden degenerar en intentos de subversión de la jerarquía existente o la instauración de un sistema hostil de control de voluntades... y las estrategias basadas en wait & see no suelen ser ganadoras en estos casos... centinela alerta, que chi dorme non piglia pesci...”

Les hablaba de insumisión fiscal corporativa, fuga de capitales y la necesidad de ir preparando un rinche para guardar “tesoros” a salvo de confiscaciones y corralitos..

La hipótesis subliminal que planteábamos a medio plazo empieza a perfilarse en el corto, según se encalla el Plan de Rescate financiero norteamericano que, prometiéndose molto facile e divertente de aprobar y vender (hacer tragar), se ha cuestionado interna y externamente desde todos los frentes... campaña electoral semisuspendida, división político-partidista bicameral, ciudadanía poco sumisa ante la nueva roncha y asustada ante la tesis del desastre menor del President Bush... 

*En EE.UU, las teorías conspiratorias van perdiendo el tufillo underground y la estética revolucionaria antisistema para emerger plausibles en boca de analistas, políticos y periodistas, en medios de comunicación y publicaciones digitales, llamémoslos, “serios”... desde el frente financiero, Robert McHugh critica la instauración de un mercado socialista a través del Manifiesto Paulson, secundado por Peter Schiff en su “Camarada Bernanke lo vuelve a hacer”... *

*Margaret Carlson, antigua corresponsal del Time en la Casa Blanca, firma para Bloomberg un artículo en el que dibuja la posibilidad de implantación de la ley marcial... *incluso en The Huffington Post se habla abiertamente de fascismo, *al describir los traspasos de poder ilimitado, discrecional, incensurable e inmune desde el Congreso norteamericano a la Administración Bush, traspaso desde el Poder Legislativo al Ejecutivo sin sometimiento, pase lo que pase, al Poder Judicial... tela...*

*Ron Paul, Congresista y ex candidato presidencial 2008, se atreve incluso a hablar de la instauración de una dictadura amparada en la ley marcial cuando los disturbios sociales arrecien... también avisa de la creación de la Segunda Gran Depresión... si se tiene en cuenta que, desde el próximo 1 de Octubre, la seguridad interna de EE.UU estará a cargo de la 1ª Brigada del 3º de Infantería de marines, tarea para la que se han estado preparando los últimos 3 años en Iraq, la psicosis conspiratoria se dispara...* sobre todo cuando la CNN, en su edición del 27 de Septiembre, se hace eco de la escasez de carburante y amenazas de desabastecimiento en el sur del país a causa de Ike y Gustav...

Buceen en la red y sean testigos online de lo calentita que se está poniendo la cosa con el avance otoñal... empiezo a barajar la posibilidad de que, tal y como está el patio, se deje para mejor ocasión lo de las US Elections 2008... ya veremos...

En casa, y con el beneplácito eurolandés, Echelon sigue interceptando nuestras comunicaciones a cambio de nuestra seguridad... por nuestro bien... lástima que el proyecto francés Edvige no haya salido adelante y se haya privado al país vecino de un superarchivo policial de actividades ciudadanas para el control social... claro que, con tanta seguridad digital, desnudez aeroportuaria, documentos de identidad biométricos y, el último grito, chips RFID subcutáneos, casi ni hace falta...

En nuestro artículo de Marzo pasado expresamos nuestros temores de que cualquier síntoma de debilidad, de crisis económica/financiera/social pudiese ser aprovechada, interna o externamente, para romper la hegemonía, el poder, del Imperio norteamericano... 

Ahora parece que la situación geoestratégica, financiera y política de EE.UU se percibe vulnerable e invita a ser “testada” por pescadores en río revuelto... con tantos frentes abiertos es fácil desatender alguno y que caiga... si las caídas se generalizan, surgen tentaciones de control total del sistema... incluso hay quien habla abiertamente de una crisis “fabricada/alentada” para poder implantar medidas excepcionales y asumir ese control total de un sistema rebelde/salvaje... 

El problema es que, ante la incapacidad de atender procesos que requieren recursos limitados en tiempo y cantidad, no vale con aplicar el algoritmo del banquero a un sistema ya colapsado... las restricciones presupuestarias son reales y la nueva emisión de papelillos, economía-ficción... recuerden, dinero = deuda...

Como se dice al inicio de uno de los juegos estivales que les propuse a la vuelta de vacaciones, “If you ever wanted to control where your tax dollars go, here’s your chance to decide”... es sólo un juego virtual, pero el riesgo de default presupuestario en EE.UU es muy real... y el Rescue Plan sólo acelera el proceso...

Precaución y no se confíen... el campo, sembrado de vientos fuertes y racheados, está presto para la cosecha... 

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Sep 2008)

Venga el tema para arriba,

Entre tantos hilos es ya dificil encontrarlo.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (29 Sep 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 14:11:58 h. *Ojo a Wachovia*
> 
> Se desploma el 60% ante el miedo de que no pueda llegar a un acuerdo conveniente y teniendo en cuenta su gigantesca cartera de activos sin liquidez. Hasta ahora se decía que la banca comercial tenía menos peligro que la de inversión, pero ya vemos con Washington Mutual y con Wachovia que no es así.



¿Se quedará JPM también con este zombi?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Sep 2008)

Este Carpatos se nos pasa el día en el foro...

Saludos desde burbuja.info


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2008)

Los futuros de Citi estan botando...:


----------



## chameleon (29 Sep 2008)

¿hay muy poco volumen no? ¿cambiará el panorama cuando abra WS?


----------



## chameleon (29 Sep 2008)

citigroup al rescate de wachovia


----------



## Tupper (29 Sep 2008)

Bueno esto ya se recordará por la historia como* Black Monday*:

Fortis
Wachovia
Bradford & Bingley
Glitner 
Commerzbank
Dexia...


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

Hay mi madre!!!!...como cae....Dios!!!...ni siquiera se creen a Bush ya????????????

Ver archivo adjunto 4415


----------



## Misterio (29 Sep 2008)

Ojo que hay derrumbe en WS.


----------



## un marronazo (29 Sep 2008)

es posible que el DOW JONES este bajando 326? alguna página con las cotizaciones en tiempo real? pleaseee.


----------



## Starkiller (29 Sep 2008)

El IBEX 35 no se, pero para ver el Dow Jones hay que agacharse mucho, ahora mismo.

Gensanta, menudo picado está haciendo. A ver cuando empiezan a suspender por volatilidad...


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

Ya va por el -3% en 2 minutos!!!!


----------



## un marronazo (29 Sep 2008)

a todos los que en esta ultima semana me han dicho "no pasa naaaa" que eres muy exagera- joer, siempre estas con lo mismo- aqui eso no va a pasar-


----------



## Misterio (29 Sep 2008)

NCC - National City Corporation - Google Finance

NCC un 50%...


----------



## ertitoagus (29 Sep 2008)

it's time again to:


----------



## Tupper (29 Sep 2008)

Click, click, click !!!

NCC is next.


----------



## El_Presi (29 Sep 2008)

hay que recordar que el viernes a última hora, muchos inversores cogieron silla para ser arrastrados por la supuesta megasubida que iba a haber tras presentarse el plan de rescate. Ahora están deshaciendo posiciones y de ahí viene la gran caída


----------



## abe tofumi (29 Sep 2008)

En USA algunas entidades financieras caen en picado:

SOVEREIGN BANCORP -21'5%

NATIONAL CITY CORP. -28'8%

FIFTH THIRD BANCORP -9'8%

CIT GROUP -20'9%


----------



## Misterio (29 Sep 2008)

Seguimos para bingo 

Sovereign 30%

SOV - Sovereign Bancorp, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## abe tofumi (29 Sep 2008)

Aquí se puede seguir todo bastante bien

Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

A ver si no vamos a llegar a Octubre....


----------



## MundoGrua (29 Sep 2008)

se masca la tragedia
¿llegaremos a octubre?


----------



## ertitoagus (29 Sep 2008)

Les está bien empleado por yonkis del "juego". Saben que está todo en dirección de caer, y se juegan un pastón el viernes para un hipotetico rebote el lunes. Pues tienen lo que se merecen pillada de dedos brutal al canto.


Cuanto antes se arruinen todos estos especulatas-ludopatas mejor para el resto de la humanidad.


----------



## MundoGrua (29 Sep 2008)

uy uy uy !!!

Mercados IBEX 35 -2,84 info 
EUROSTOXX 50 -3,75 info 
NASDAQ 100 -4,74 info 
*DOW JONES -2,97 info *
DAX XETRA -3,14 info


----------



## Tupper (29 Sep 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Les está bien empleado por yonkis del "juego". Saben que está todo en dirección de caer, y se juegan un pastón el viernes para un hipotetico rebote el lunes. Pues tienen lo que se merecen pillada de dedos brutal al canto.
> 
> 
> Cuanto antes se arruinen todos estos especulatas-ludopatas mejor para el resto de la humanidad.



La de cantidad de gente que se metió el viernes pasado pensando que hoy lunes sería el rebote del siglo.

Hagan juego señores, esto es el casino. Rien va plus !


----------



## TRAX (29 Sep 2008)

SOV - Sovereign Bancorp, Inc. - Google Finance

¿Este Sovereign es el de Botín *-35%*?, ¿los medios no dicen nada?


----------



## Tupper (29 Sep 2008)

RBS cayendo un 20% !!!

RBS 167,80 -40,30 *-19,4% * 202,00 165,00 138.180.571 2.776.402 9,89% 10,03 16:00


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Sep 2008)

No voy...


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

a como le llamais a esto?

Ver archivo adjunto 4416


----------



## Tupper (29 Sep 2008)

El tobogán.


----------



## Tupper (29 Sep 2008)

Os acordáis de aquel anuncio de los '80 del Golf GTI, del tío que lo pierde todo en el casino, la tía le deja tirado y sólo le quedan las llaves de su GTI ?

Pues mucha gente hoy estrá así al final del día.


----------



## Misterio (29 Sep 2008)

Vaya hostia del Nasdaq a todo esto.. más del 4%.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Sep 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> a como le llamais a esto?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 4416



¿ostion, tal vez?


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

Quien saldra a la palestra hoy para calmar los mercados?????.....si ni siquiera Bush influye ya con sus palabras....que queda en la recamara de la escopeta???


----------



## ertitoagus (29 Sep 2008)

Zapatero!


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> zapatero! :d




:d 

+10000


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Sep 2008)

¿habra plan B, no?
.
.
.
.
.
.
¿verdad?
.
.
.


----------



## MNSV (29 Sep 2008)

Qué día más bonito.

Hacía tiempo que no veía las bolsas mundiales así.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Sep 2008)

Voy a comprar unos turbowarrants para pillar el rebote...


----------



## kane (29 Sep 2008)

Y los bancos centrales inyectando 620000 millones de dolares!!!!

Esto se ha ido de las manos, y no saben que hacer.


----------



## Ajoporro (29 Sep 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> a como le llamais a esto?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 4416





Pishafloja.


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> a como le llamais a esto?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 4416



Soft landing...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Sep 2008)

El VIX a 40 y el TED a 3.50

Agarraos lo que sabéis.

Esto huele muy mal a menos que se calme después del voto.


----------



## ertitoagus (29 Sep 2008)

me parece que estamos ante el historico dia, por poco, pero me parece que va a ser en SEPTIEMBRE


----------



## asilei (29 Sep 2008)

MNSV dijo:


> Qué día más bonito.
> 
> Hacía tiempo que no veía las bolsas mundiales así.



Habías visto antes las bolsas mundiales asi? 

Que eres un vampiro centenario o vienes del futuro? :


----------



## un marronazo (29 Sep 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El VIX a 40 y el TED a 3.50
> 
> Agarraos lo que sabéis.
> 
> Esto huele muy mal a menos que se calme después del voto.



veo veo a la curia en Wall Street mirando las cotizaciones y negociando, rezando, con caras de panico


----------



## aterriza como puedas (29 Sep 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 16:33:24 h. *Ojo a esto*
> 
> Futuros sobre tipos de interés dan el 60% de posibilidades de que la FED baja más de 50 puntos básicos en octubre.



Primero meten pasta a saco en todas partes y luego proponen volver a regalarlo, cual pirómano disfrazado de bombero. Están locos estos romanos...


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

Francia al borde de la recesión.

El consejero especial del presidente Nicolas Sarkozy, Henri Guaino, admitió hoy que Francia se encuentra "casi en recesión" y que frente a la crisis financiera mundial y las malas cifras del paro del mes de agosto, la pregunta que cabe hacerse es si esta situación se agravará o se prolongará. 

En cualquier caso, Guaino sostiene que el Estado "está dispuesto a todo" y no descartó que Sarkozy adopte medidas para relanzar la economía gala. "Si hace falta tomar medidas, se tomarán", aseguró el consejero presidencial en una entrevista en France 2. "El presupuesto no es inmutable", señaló.

Guaino también animó a los franceses a "mantener la sangre fría" y recordó las palabras pronunciadas la semana pasada por el propio Sarkozy garantizando a sus conciudadanos que nadie perderá un sólo euro en el caso de que un banco o una entidad aseguradora no pueda hacer frente a sus compromisos.

Además, adelantó que el camino a seguir en los próximos meses dependerá de "cómo se propague la crisis". "Se hará lo que haga falta sin encerrarse en dogmas". Asimismo, recalcó que la actual crisis financiera marca "el fin de un ciclo" . "Es el fin de una perversión del capitalismo, no el fin del capitalismo", matizó.

Mañana, Sarkozy reunirá en el Elíseo a los principales dirigentes de los grupos bancarios y de seguros franceses, así como al Gobernador del Banco de Francia para analizar la situación de las instituciones financieras y la distribución del crédito a hogares y empresas.

ZP....Ven a salvarnos!!!!!


----------



## MNSV (29 Sep 2008)

asilei dijo:


> Habías visto antes las bolsas mundiales asi?
> 
> Que eres un vampiro centenario o vienes del futuro? :



1997. La crisis asiática. Qué viejos tiempos.


----------



## Silent Weapon (29 Sep 2008)

Vaya forma de celebrar mi santo... 

y lo del dow hoy se llama.... (gran grupo)


----------



## Misterio (29 Sep 2008)

Tocando los 10xxx


----------



## inflitra 2 (29 Sep 2008)

Perdemos Los 11000, Jur Jur


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (29 Sep 2008)

Esto va p`arriba! :


----------



## Morototeo (29 Sep 2008)

UYYYYYY.... YA CASI UN -4%


bolsa rosaaaaaaaaaa :o:o:o

POBRES BOLSISTAS, BROKERS, Y ESPECULADORS BURSATILES... ¡¡¡¡FINANCIEMOLOS !!!!


----------



## dillei (29 Sep 2008)

La subida aquella del 8% "histórica", ya ha quedado en agua de borrajas.

Vuelta a mínimos y seguimos


----------



## Tupper (29 Sep 2008)

17:01:32 h. 

*National City *



La historia se repite como todos los días. Primero el banco se desploma, luego salen sus directivos diciendo que el balance es sólido como están haciendo ahora, y seguramente mañana o pasado puede estar en quiebra o nacionalizado o Dios sabe que. Gravísima esta crisis, donde cualquier entidad financiero puede implosionar como una supernova en cuestión de horas. Los políticos enredados en sus peleas han pedido la mano. El gran miedo es cuando llegue la onda expansiva a nuestro país, con todos repitiendo sin parar lo bien que están nuestros bancos, en lugar de estar tomando medidas urgentísimas y dejar de pelear entre ellos.
Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Morototeo (29 Sep 2008)

10.935,20 -3,98%




(17:16)


----------



## TIPOA (29 Sep 2008)

Joder con los Planes del Bush....
Primero el rescate de Irak.... Pueblo hundido en la miseria
ahora Rescate de la Bolsa, y es que ni con flotador....

Y digo yo... que nos dejen tranquilitos porque como salga el Plan B... buf...
si es que este tio cosa que toca cosa que jode...


----------



## kane (29 Sep 2008)

Pregunto, ¿hoy no toca liberalismo?


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (29 Sep 2008)

17:19h 10.919 *-4,114%*

*AGARRA*:*S* *LAS KALANDRAKAS*


----------



## Morototeo (29 Sep 2008)

ibex 10.923,80 -4,08%




(17:19)


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (29 Sep 2008)

No os asustéis, esta noche aprueban el plan de Bush y mañana sube el IBEX un 12%. 

Ya queda menos para salir de la crisis.


----------



## Rocket (29 Sep 2008)

-4,11% :


----------



## Tupper (29 Sep 2008)

kane dijo:


> Pregunto, ¿hoy no toca liberalismo?



Hoy tocaba con el Cap 2.0.:

Empiezo a sospechar que no tienen NPI y se van inventando las reglas a lo largo del camino.


----------



## koteinside (29 Sep 2008)

17:20 => 4,08

Nos vamos a pique!! ¿Quien dijo Noviembre?


----------



## Rocket (29 Sep 2008)

El Pobrecito Hablador dijo:


> No os asustéis, esta noche aprueban el plan de Bush y mañana sube el IBEX un 12%.
> 
> Ya queda menos para salir de la crisis.



Bueno, esa es la teoria... como en teoria no iba a haber recesion, ni crisis. Bush ha dicho hoy que el plan no lograra acabar con la crisis, es solo un parche que no sabe cuanto tiempo aguantara, y la mayoria de los expertos no ven el final de esta crisis.

Es decir, quizas, despues de haber aprobado el plan, caemos hasta los 9.000, porque ya no quedara solucion alguna. En ese momento empezaremos a tocar fondo...


----------



## Tupper (29 Sep 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Es decir, quizas, despues de haber aprobado el plan, *caemos hasta los 9.000,* porque ya no quedara solucion alguna. En ese momento empezaremos a tocar fondo...



Lo veo y subo la apuesta a 6.000.


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (29 Sep 2008)

Para que veais, hombres de poca fe:

10.958,80 -3,77% baja (17:25)

Ya nos estamos recuperando. No hay ni que esperar a 2010.


----------



## Morototeo (29 Sep 2008)

En la encuesta esa de ¿Cual será el dia? Yo puse el dia de San Miguel, osease hoy.... No ha sido un día muy relevante, pero esta siendo bastante movidito...


----------



## Misterio (29 Sep 2008)

ING el 20%, aquí no se salva ni el tato, ir guardando macetas para los ahorros.


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (29 Sep 2008)

> 16:23:10 h.
> Bolsas mundiales Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...






> Mercado de Bonos
> 17:28:40 h.
> Cuidado con ING
> 
> ...



Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2008)

Por lo menos el BBVA esta tocando minimos de hoy (11,35).

Claro, como es un tipico valor refugio en una crisis bancaria...


----------



## Sylar (29 Sep 2008)

morototeo dijo:


> En la encuesta esa de ¿Cual será el dia? Yo puse el dia de San Miguel, osease hoy.... No ha sido un día muy relevante, pero esta siendo bastante movidito...




Yo puse San Jeronimo, osease, mañana. Martes Negro.

Subo a 10.200 mañana mismo. ¿Quien me lo ve?


----------



## Misterio (29 Sep 2008)

Ibex 10945 ; -3.88%, los ganadores del día, Acciona, Sacyr, Iberdrola renovables y Técnicas reunidas con más de 10% de bajada.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Sep 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> ING el 20%, aquí no se salva ni el tato, ir guardando macetas para los ahorros.



Creo que se debe a esto:

Actualité de la bourse sur ING Groep - INGP : interviews, rumeurs de marchés, analyses, dossiersEasyBourse


Está considerando comprar partes de ABN-AMRO a Fortis.


----------



## Ajoporro (29 Sep 2008)

¿ Por debajo de 11.000 ...?, esto marcha. Mañana desayunaré bien, que cenaré por debajo de los 10.500. Jejeje ... parece ser que todos los días son negros .. ¿ cómo era aquella canción de los Rolling, en la que lo veía todo negro ?


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (29 Sep 2008)

Bueno, no ha bajado mucho respecto a lo que está bajando y probablemente bajará el Down Jones


----------



## Tupper (29 Sep 2008)

Hostia puta ING bajando un 20% !!! :


----------



## Parmenides (29 Sep 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> ING bajando un 20% !!! :



Yo mañana 30 saco mis 30k, ya que me vuelve al 3% de interes porque se me acaba la oferta del 4,75. Espero que mucha gente no "reintegre" online mucho de ING a 30 de septiembre, sino ....


----------



## Marai (29 Sep 2008)

Dow Jones = -2,5% está en niveles pre-euforia por el rejcate.


----------



## asilei (29 Sep 2008)

MNSV dijo:


> 1997. La crisis asiática. Qué viejos tiempos.



Vuelvetelo a mirar... Todas a la vez!!!


----------



## Ajoporro (29 Sep 2008)

Menuda leshe sestá pegando el nasdaq ... joeerrrr..


----------



## comparto-piso (29 Sep 2008)

yo solo tenia 1000 eurillos ya alli pero acabo de dar la orden de transferencia.

nunca se sabe.


----------



## asilei (29 Sep 2008)

Bueno... Todas no! Un pueblecito en el norte de Hispania resiste a los romanos.

Cagada!! los datos de Bilbao no estan actualizados. Me temo que tambien esta en negativo...


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2008)

asilei dijo:


> Bueno... Todas no! Un pueblecito en el norte de Hispania resiste a los romanos.





¿El Banco *Bilbao* Viscaya Argentaria no cotiza allí, verdad?

Juas...

Es una pregunta retorica, no hace falta responderla...


----------



## Eismann (29 Sep 2008)

¿Qué le pasa a Wachovia?

Vale, que lo ha comprado Citigroup, pero ¿es normal que haya subido un 5000%? Además está plano en 500$ redondos.


----------



## Eismann (29 Sep 2008)

Si antes abro la boca...
Acaba de hacer un picado hasta $0.01
¿Se ha vuelto loca la página o que coño pasa?


----------



## Tupper (29 Sep 2008)

Menudo palizón el DAX 30:

17:24:50 h. 

Dax 30, ahora mismo, fíjense que merece la pena verlo [Imprimir] 



Variación en %:

HYPO REAL ESTATE -74,277
INFINEON TECH N -28,571
DT POSTBANK N -28,002
COMMERZBANK AG -23,629
MAN AG -11,981
THYSSEN KRUPP -10,863
DEUTSCHE BANK N -8,47
ALLIANZ AG -6,909
LINDE -5,981
DT LUFTHANSA AG -5,681
TUI AG -5,19
DAIMLER -4,733
DEUTSCHE POST NA -4,585
DT BOERSE N -4,505
HENKEL KGAA VZ -4,354
BASF AG -3,975
BMW -3,827
METRO AG -3,733
DT TELEKOM N -3,397
SIEMENS N -2,994
MUENCH. RUECK N -2,931
ADIDAS SALOMON -2,882
BAYER AG -2,778
MERCK KGAA -2,652
CONTINENTAL AG -2,576
SAP AG -2,389
RWE ST A -1,4
E.ON N -0,792
FRESENIUS MEDI 0
VOLKSWAGEN AG 8,08


----------



## ertitoagus (29 Sep 2008)

venga va, pasarme el tf del zapatero, el pocero y compañia que estos lo arreglan todo en un pispas


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Sep 2008)

Eyección, eyección
..
..
.
.
.
¡¡por arriba!!, no por abajo


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

Duele en los ojos los numeros del Nasdaq...

DJ -2,75%
NASDAQ -4,75%
S&P -4,11%


----------



## Tupper (29 Sep 2008)

*Stocks Worldwide Tumble Most Since 1997, Bonds Rise on Bailouts*

Esto mismo no lo dijo MNSV esta tarde ?


*Stocks Worldwide Tumble Most Since 1997, Bonds Rise on Bailouts *

By Michael Patterson and Adria Cimino

*Sept. 29 (Bloomberg)* -- Stocks around the world plunged the most since October 1997, the euro and the pound sank and bonds rose as governments raced to prop up banks infected by growing U.S. mortgage losses. 

The Standard & Poor's 500 Index fell 3.6 percent after Wachovia Corp. required a takeover by Citigroup Inc. and lawmakers predicted a close vote on the Bush administration's $700 billion bank bailout. The British pound dropped the most against the dollar in 15 years after European governments stepped in to save Bradford & Bingley Plc, Fortis and Hypo Real Estate Holding AG. Commodities fell. The cost of borrowing in euros for three months soared to a record as banks hoarded cash. 

``This credit crisis is pretty deep and it's pretty deep throughout the financial industry,'' Jason Pride, who helps oversee about $6.5 billion as director of research at Haverford Trust Co. in Radnor, Pennsylvania, told Bloomberg Television. 

The MSCI All-Country World Index of 48 nations lost as much as 4.4 percent, the steepest plunge since the Asian financial crisis 11 years ago. The S&P 500 retreated 43.58 points to 1,169.43 at 11:31 a.m. in New York. Europe's Dow Jones Stoxx 600 Index sank as much as 5.4 percent to 251.68, the lowest intraday level since January 2005. 

The Irish Overall Index slumped 13 percent. India's Sensitive index tumbled 3.9 percent, Russia's Micex Index lost 5.5 percent and Brazil's Bovespa slumped 6.7 percent. 

Yields Fall, Libor 

Treasuries rallied as investors sought the relative safety of government debt. The yield on 10-year Treasury notes fell 0.19 percentage point to 3.66 percent. The cost of borrowing in euros for three months rose to a record after government-led bailouts of banks heightened concern that more in Europe will fail, prompting financial institutions to hoard cash. The London interbank offered rate, or Libor, that banks charge each other for such loans climbed to 5.22 percent, the British Bankers' Association said. 

The $700 billion package to shore up banks hammered out by Treasury Secretary Henry Paulson and congressional leaders over the weekend failed to convince investors it will shore up banks saddled with growing mortgage losses. The crisis that began with bad home loans to subprime borrowers in the U.S. is threatening to push the global economy into a recession as consumers lose confidence and banks cut back on lending. 

The U.S. House of Representatives began debating Paulson's plan to revive financial markets. About 100 of the 235 House Democrats agreed to back the plan, and Republican support is needed for passage, said Representative Rahm Emanuel, the Democratic caucus chairman. 

Fannie, Freddie 

The MSCI All-Country World Index retreated 12 percent this month as the U.S. seized the two largest mortgage-finance companies, Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac; Lehman Brothers Holdings Inc. filed for bankruptcy; Merrill Lynch & Co. agreed to sell itself to Bank of America Corp.; American International Group Inc. was taken over by the Treasury; and Washington Mutual Inc. was seized by regulators in the biggest U.S. bank failure in history. 

Financial institutions worldwide have reported more than $550 billion of credit losses and asset writedowns since the beginning of 2007, according to data compiled by Bloomberg. 

Wachovia declined 91 percent to 93 cents before trading was halted by the New York Stock Exchange. Citigroup will absorb as much as $42 billion of losses on Wachovia's $312 billion pool of loans. The Federal Deposit Insurance Corp. will take on losses beyond that amount in exchange for $12 billion in preferred stock and warrants. 

Citigroup rose 3 percent to $20.76. The bank halved its dividend and said it will raise $10 billion in capital. 

National City, Sovereign 

Financial shares in the S&P 500 retreated 4.3 percent. National City Corp. plunged as much as 66 percent to $1.25, the lowest intraday level since April 1982. Sovereign Bancorp Inc. fell as much as 48 percent to a 15-year low of $4.36. 

Morgan Stanley slumped 6.1 percent to $23.25. It agreed to sell a 21 percent stake to Japan's Mitsubishi UFJ Financial Group Inc. for $9 billion, seeking to shore up investor confidence after borrowing costs climbed and its stock fell by half. 

European governments stepped in to rescue Fortis, Bradford & Bingley and Hypo Real Estate as tremors from the U.S. credit crisis reverberated around the world. The U.K. Treasury seized Bradford & Bingley, Britain's biggest lender to landlords, while governments in Belgium, the Netherlands and Luxembourg threw an 11.2 billion-euro ($16.3 billion) lifeline to Fortis. Germany guaranteed a loan to Hypo. 

Crude oil slumped fell as much as 6.6 percent to $99.80 a barrel in New York. Copper and corn also helped lead commodities lower, sending the S&P Goldman Sachs Commodity Index to a 4.9 percent decline. 

Energy and materials shares in the MSCI All-Country World Index retreated more than 6 percent as a group. 

Apple Inc., the computer maker whose shares surpassed $200 last year, dropped the most in eight month after a Morgan Stanley analyst said price cuts will curb profit growth. Apple fell as much as 18 percent to $105.77, the lowest price since May 2007. 

To contact the reporters on this story: Michael Patterson in London at mpatterson10@bloomberg.net; Adria Cimino in Paris at acimino1@bloomberg.net. 

Last Updated: September 29, 2008 11:35 EDT 

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=ata.YNw9K7y0&refer=home


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (29 Sep 2008)

Para los que gusten de comparaciones con "crashs pasados", ahí van los datos del de octubre de 1929:

Dow Jones

lunes 14__________-0,49%
martes 15________-1,06%
miércoles 16______-3,20%
jueves 17_________+1,7%
viernes 18________-2,51%

lunes 21__________-3,71%
martes 22________+1,75%
miércoles 23______-6,33%
jueves 24_________-2,09%
viernes 25_________+0,58%

lunes 28_________-13,47% Este es el famoso LUNES NEGRO
martes 29________-11,73%


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2008)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> Para los que gusten de comparaciones con "crashs pasados", ahí van los datos del de octubre de 1929:
> 
> Dow Jones
> 
> ...



¿Y ahora por donde vamos...? 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2008)

Y otra cosa...

Hoy no ha sido un mal dia... 







Saludos


----------



## Garrafone (29 Sep 2008)

Urgente en Cotizalia:

*Sovereign, participado por Santander, se derrumba un 50% en bolsa en ola de pánico bancario
*


> Sovereign Bank, participado al 25% por el español Banco Santander, se derrumba más del 50% en la bolsa estadounidense atacado por la ola de pánico que recorre la banca cotizada. La entidad que dirige Joseph Campanelli se desploma después de la caída de dos grupos comerciales como Washington Mutual, que ha caído en manos de JPMorgan, o Wachovia, que ha pasado a estar bajo la tutela de Citigroup.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (29 Sep 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Y ahora por donde vamos...?
> 
> 
> Saludos



Hombre, es difícil comparar, pero hay van algunos datos.

El DOW de 1929 marcó un máximo histórico el 3 de septiembre (381,17) despues de un verano (sobre todo junio) de euforia.
El DOW de 2008 está en baja, aunque podemos marcar un máximo relativo el 11 de agosto (11.782)

El DOW de 1929 tuvo un septiembre muy malo, de caída constante hasta los 325,17 del 4 de octubre. (aprox un 14%)
El DOW de 2008 empezó a caer el 27 de agosto hasta los 10.600 del 17 de septiembre. (aprox. un 10%)

El DOW de 1929 tuvo una reacción a principios de octubre, llegando el 10 a 352,86 (subida de aprox un 8%)
El Dow de 2008 tuvo una reacción a finales de septiembre, llegando el 19 a 11.388 (subida de aprox un 7%)

El DOW de 1929 entró en pánico una semana después de acabada esa reacción, el 16, y se hundió DE VERDAD a la semana siguiente.
Según eso el DOW de 2008 *debería haber entrado en pánico a finales de la semana pasada y hundirse a finales de esta*. (Aunque es posible que las medidas desesperadas del Tesoro y la FED hayan dado un pequeño margen)


----------



## Sargento Highway (29 Sep 2008)

tonuel dijo:


>



Mira que R.E.C. ensuciarnos la captura... 

Por cierto, Sovereign *-61,53%*


----------



## imyourend (29 Sep 2008)

Sargento Highway dijo:


> Mira que R.E.C. ensuciarnos la captura...
> 
> Por cierto, Sovereign *-61,53%*



Por cierto esto al santander como le va a afectar? quiero decir saco toda la pasta de alli?


----------



## trichetin (29 Sep 2008)

Garrafone dijo:


> Urgente en Cotizalia:
> 
> *Sovereign, participado por Santander, se derrumba un 50% en bolsa en ola de pánico bancario
> *



pues preparate que son capaces de decir en los proximos "informativos" que la parte participación del Santander pertenece a ese 50% no afectado o algo peor jajajajaja

todo por el nuevo lema de nuncabajismo "españa es el sistema financiero mas solvente de todo el...bla bla bla"


----------



## luarca84 (29 Sep 2008)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> Hombre, es difícil comparar, pero hay van algunos datos.
> 
> El DOW de 1929 marcó un máximo histórico el 3 de septiembre (381,17) despues de un verano (sobre todo junio) de euforia.
> El DOW de 2008 está en baja, aunque podemos marcar un máximo relativo el 11 de agosto (11.782)
> ...



Muchas gracias por esa comparativa tan buena, ojala no pase nada y sea solo una teoría como la de AyC


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

Atencion!!!..

El Dj...se Cae A Marchas Forzadas
- 4,22 Dj
- 6,04 Nasdaq


----------



## Tyrelfus (29 Sep 2008)

Atencion, Dow Pierde Casi 600!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El_Presi (29 Sep 2008)

dow cae más del 5%, el resto más del 6%


----------



## Tyrelfus (29 Sep 2008)

A que se debe esto, fue repentino????????????????


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

que viene, que viene...el crack!!!!


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

Dios...¿que Esta Pasando?¿????


----------



## aterriza como puedas (29 Sep 2008)

Han rechazado el plan. El caos...


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

-6,03%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marai (29 Sep 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> que viene, que viene...el crack!!!!



Por favor, Presi. ¡Haz una declaración, tranquiliza los mercados!


----------



## adso de melk (29 Sep 2008)

el dow y sobre todo el nasdaq en caída libre, tened cuidado los que os gusten los rebotes que aunque parezca que telef esta barata lo mismo esta por las nubes, la ostia nasdaq así lo avisa.

El dow puede que suba con los dineros de los contribuyentes americanos pero el nasdaq pa mi que ya es historia.


----------



## El_Presi (29 Sep 2008)

Dow plunges 700 points as votes in the House aganst the historic bailout plan mount. More soon.


----------



## Tyrelfus (29 Sep 2008)

Seguramente llegó la noticia de que no se aprueba el plan, eso debe ser!

*Bienvenidos al gran crack del 2008, la gran depresión!!!!
*


----------



## Ajoporro (29 Sep 2008)

Qué vértigo, caballeros...un puro pa pasar este rato y una copita de coñá.


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

aHORA HA SUBIDO 1,5% DE GOLPE...NO ENTIENDO NADA

-4,70%


----------



## chameleon (29 Sep 2008)

joder dejad de acojonar xDDD

edit: mierda va en serio..........

edit2: han pausado la votación, pero todavía no ha salido que no


----------



## Misterio (29 Sep 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> aHORA HA SUBIDO 1,5% DE GOLPE...NO ENTIENDO NADA
> 
> -4,70%



Si, hay niveles técnicos donde la bolsa rebota porque hay tropezientas órdenes de compra cuando se llega ahí, pero vamos a ver como acaba el día y sobretodo, mañana 30 de Septiembre atentos.


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

Realmente hay noticias ciertas del plan de la Fed??..lo han anulado de verdad?


----------



## chameleon (29 Sep 2008)

lo han pausado joder, pero no han dicho que no

joder que me va a entrar un ataque xDD


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

Pues si chamaleon

voto 204 si
voto 227 no

Corralito!!!!


----------



## The Master (29 Sep 2008)

The House of Represenatives falied to pass the Emergency Economic Stabilization Act., getting 202 votes compared to the 218 needed. There are eight votes left to be counted.

The S&P 500 tumbles, down more 7%DJ30 -680.49 NASDAQ -146.48 SP500 -87.02 NASDAQ Adv/Vol/Dec 559/1.32 bln/2310 NYSE Adv/Vol/Dec 181/685 mln/2652


----------



## Pindik87 (29 Sep 2008)

QUe pasa aqui!!!


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

Van a volver a votar...tienen una segunda oportunidad para aprobarla!!!


----------



## chameleon (29 Sep 2008)

NO AL PLAN PANICO EN WALL STREET!!!

JODERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

Ya Han Votado La Segunda Vez?????????????????


----------



## Carnivale (29 Sep 2008)

Dow	10,567.59	-575.54	*-5.16%*
Nasdaq	2,028.87	-154.47	*-7.07%*
S&P 500	1,133.22	-79.79	*-6.58%*


----------



## Misterio (29 Sep 2008)

Creo que han votado suspender la sesión y así ha sido pero no hagáis mucho caso porque mi inglés es malo.


----------



## Coruñes Anonimo (29 Sep 2008)

Estos "politicos" americanos son capaces de votar "no", comprar las acciones baratas y luego votar "si" y venderlas en el rebote de la bolsa.


----------



## SECTOR CONSTRU (29 Sep 2008)

¿Dónde estais viendo las noticias en tiempo real?, poned enlaces o algo,
Muchas gracias


----------



## chameleon (29 Sep 2008)

EL CONGRESO RECHAZA EL PLAN DE RESCATE


----------



## chameleon (29 Sep 2008)

BAILOUT PLAN REJECTED!!!!!!!!!!

OSTIAS QUE ES DE VERDAD!!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Sep 2008)

Coruñes Anonimo dijo:


> Estos "politicos" americanos son capaces de votar "no", comprar las acciones baratas y luego votar "si" y venderlas en el rebote de la bolsa.



eso lo dije yo ayer!


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

chamaleon....¿es posible que todo sea un montaje para poder comprar en bajos y luego forrarse??..estos cabrones de politicos se las saben todas!!!


----------



## belier (29 Sep 2008)

Parece como si estuvieran hacer una votación para ver si se vuelve a votar el rescate... :


----------



## Borjita burbujas (29 Sep 2008)

EE.UU.- Plan de Rescate 

La votación cierra con el rechazo del plan de rescate y 228 votos en contra. 

La Cámara contempla la posibilidad de "reconsiderar" el plan y podría significar otro voto. 

Dow Jones: -4,55%s; S&P 500: -6,07%s; Nasdaq: 6,71%s


----------



## dillei (29 Sep 2008)

Qué ostión!!!

Mañana el ibex va a recibir de lo lindo


----------



## Stuyvesant (29 Sep 2008)

¡Hagan juego señores! ¿Dónde está la bolita? se admiten apuestas.

En segunda votación en el congreso se aprueba por diferencia mínima, y en el senado los demócratas se la cargan y se hacen un plan de rescate nuevo a su medida.


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (29 Sep 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> eso lo dije yo ayer!



La bolsa esta llena de 'Soros'

Vaya día, tenemos Hypo rescatado por el gobierno alemán y 'jornada sangrienta' en los mercados según titulaba bloomberg tv


----------



## burges (29 Sep 2008)

Mañana sera un grandia para el ibex, estamos pendientes de una votacion, los del intradia hoy se ganan el sueldo jejeje


----------



## chameleon (29 Sep 2008)

yo pensaba que mañana martes habría rebote "moderado" y luego continuar senda bajista
los japos nos dirán si mañana aguantamos o se hunde el mundo....


----------



## un marronazo (29 Sep 2008)

*bommmmmmbaaaaa*

toma 505 ....


----------



## El_Presi (29 Sep 2008)

Brasil interrumpe la negociación: el Bovespa caía más del 10%
20:25

La Bolsa de Valores Sao Paulo paró automáticamente sus operaciones por media hora este lunes después que su principal indicador, el Bovespa cayera más de 10%, según informó el mayor mercado bursátil de América Latina.

Los equipos electrónicos de la bolsa están programados para detenerse automáticamente cuando el índice oscila más de 10%, y en consecuencia las operaciones se suspenden por media hora para que los inversores revean sus compras y ventas, explicaron los operadores.


----------



## P05 (29 Sep 2008)

El minimo anual del Dow Jones (marcado hace unos dias) fue de 10.403,75

El minimo de hoy ha sido de 10.438,01

Ha recuperado 200 puntos desde el minimo, pero tiene pinta que volvera a buscar esos 10.400 y como los rompa.... :


----------



## Carnivale (29 Sep 2008)

Me da la que la bolsa rusa va a echar el cierre durante unos días otra vez.


----------



## Ajoporro (29 Sep 2008)

He visto el DJ perdiendo 590 points...ahora 542 -


----------



## adso de melk (29 Sep 2008)

a ver quien tiene wuebos de entrar en corto mañana, si lo dejan.


----------



## un marronazo (29 Sep 2008)

575 una imagen para la historia


----------



## P05 (29 Sep 2008)

Wachovia ha abierto hace un rato despues de estar todo el dia suspendida

1,99 -80,1%


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (29 Sep 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> Brasil interrumpe la negociación: el Bovespa caía más del 10%
> 20:25
> 
> La Bolsa de Valores Sao Paulo paró automáticamente sus operaciones por media hora este lunes después que su principal indicador, el Bovespa cayera más de 10%, según informó el mayor mercado bursátil de América Latina.
> ...



El Merval argentino cayendo un 8%.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (29 Sep 2008)

si hubo reportes anonimos de ordenes de retiro de 500 mil mill uss el jueves, 22 % abajo el jueves en el DOW, ya pueden proyectar algo parecido en los proximos dias, seguro.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (29 Sep 2008)

Y NCC perdiendo un 60%.


----------



## ertitoagus (29 Sep 2008)

estos mamones son capaces de no abrir mañana el ibex.


----------



## Don Vito (29 Sep 2008)

*****Mañana será un gran día para nuestro querido bolsín, un día lleno de COLOOOOORRR!!!!*****


----------



## Pindik87 (29 Sep 2008)

EL futuro del eurostoxx bajando un 8%


----------



## Kaprak63 (29 Sep 2008)

Fuente: Bush convoca una reunión de urgencia con sus asesores tras el rechazo el plan de rescate · ELPAÍS.com



> La Cámara de Representantes de EEUU ha rechazado el plan de rescate presentado por Bush para superar la delicada situación financiera por 225 votos en contra y 208 a favor. La votación se ha congelado, en un momento de gran tensión, cuando se ha agotado el tiempo y registraba 226 votos en contra y 207 a favor. La reanudación sólo ha servido para certificar la derrota de la quienes apoyaban la propuesta. El plan había sido recibido con escepticismo por congresistas de ambos partidos, pero la oposición más recalcitrante se ha producido dentro de las filas del republicanismo más conservador. De hecho, uno de cada dos republicanos ha votado en contra.
> 
> Líderes de ambos partidos preparan ahora una nueva votación para intentar a toda costa que se apruebe, según anuncia The New York Times. Por su parte, el presidente George W. Bush, ha asegurado que se encuentra "muy decepcionado" por el rechazo del plan y ha anunciado una reunión inmediata con sus asesores para determinar los próximos pasos a dar, dijo la Casa Blanca.
> 
> ...


----------



## elefante (29 Sep 2008)

Kaprak63 dijo:


> Bush convoca una reunión de urgencia con sus asesores tras el rechazo el plan de rescate



Los asesores de Bush... jajajajaja


----------



## dekka (29 Sep 2008)

esto es hollywood chavales


----------



## LADRILLATOR (29 Sep 2008)

Pindik87 dijo:


> EL futuro del eurostoxx bajando un 8%



Madre del amor hermoso...


----------



## aterriza como puedas (29 Sep 2008)

Brasil bajando un 11%


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

Puede Bush aprovar el plan por decreto el solito?????


----------



## dekka (29 Sep 2008)

el oro subiendo hasta la luna o más


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (29 Sep 2008)

Señoras y señores, el Dow Jones se va a asomar dentro de poco a los

9.999 puntos

El "apocaleche"


----------



## cacereño (29 Sep 2008)

Yo no sé vosotros, pero yo me lo estoy de puta madre. Después nos tocará comer sapos y lagartijas, pero repito yo me lo estoy pasando de puta madre.


----------



## Tyrelfus (29 Sep 2008)

Ha vuelto a las andadas:
*
DOW : -628*


----------



## Misterio (29 Sep 2008)

Mañana el gap de inicio estará en unos 300 puntos, así que si empezamos en 10650 y se pierden los 10600 autovía líbre hacia los 9xxx


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

Señores....directos a los minimos de 10400...y bajando....voy a por palomitas...y una cervecita....esto es un dia histórico...


----------



## TIPOA (29 Sep 2008)

y las noticias de la tele no dicen na
esto es el puto pais de la pandereta
todos callados como putas y que la gente no se enteren por donde les va a caer
que verguenza...


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2008)

Pues, S&P 1120 minimo anual


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

una imagen vale mas q mil palabras........

Ver archivo adjunto 4424


----------



## Misterio (29 Sep 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> y las noticias de la tele no dicen na
> esto es el puto pais de la pandereta
> todos callados como putas y que la gente no se enteren por donde les va a caer
> que verguenza...



Y si llega a ser viernes te largan ahora donde estas corazón y se quedan tan anchos.


----------



## Pindik87 (29 Sep 2008)

En caída libre!! El Dow baja más de 700 puntos.


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

Minimo anual 10430!!!!!


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (29 Sep 2008)

Acabo de ver picos del Dow en -720?? ¡¡las trompetas!!


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Minimo anual 10430!!!!!




Menos mal que el S&P aguanta como un hombre:

1112, ups....minimo anual idem...


----------



## Tyrelfus (29 Sep 2008)

El nasdaq a punto de perder los 2000!!!!
*
Yo estuve aquí. Palomitas!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sargento Highway (29 Sep 2008)

Portada en cotizalia:


----------



## percebe (29 Sep 2008)

la estoy gozandoooooooo


----------



## pR0gr4m3R (29 Sep 2008)

Donde veis en vivo el tema??

Una web pls


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

Señores, es un placer compartir con vosotros un momento tan histórico y culminante como este gracias a todos por sus comentarios que llenan mi autoestima por una vida mejor!!!!

saludos!!!!


----------



## un marronazo (29 Sep 2008)

725 pero que fuerte.....


----------



## P05 (29 Sep 2008)

Como era de esperar los 10.400 aguantan.


----------



## Tyrelfus (29 Sep 2008)

Va subiendo de nuevo, que ah pasao?


----------



## jacksand (29 Sep 2008)

*Sovereign Bancorp, Inc.*

¿Quien quiere Sovereign Bancorp, Inc.?

Sovereign Bancorp, Inc. SOV 2.37 -6.00 (-71.68%) 1.57B 38.15M 8.56 8.75 2.37

A precio de saldo oiga!


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

Ha subido 1% en 5 minutos-...que ocurre???????????


----------



## adso de melk (29 Sep 2008)

los soportes estan para romperlos, veremos cuando se acerque los ultimos minutos


6,5%¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (29 Sep 2008)

Índice Último Var Var% 

DOW JONES 10.437,13 -706,00 -6,34 21:26:25
NASDAQ 100 1.515,88 -156,16 -9,34 21:30:41

::::

Como era esto... padrenuestro que estás no se donde... etc


----------



## Sylar (29 Sep 2008)

Mañana, día de San Jerónimo, Martes Negro.

Las bolsas abrirán tan a la baja que varias bolsas europeas se suspenderán antes de mediodía. Y, más preocupante, se notará un aumento de la gente retirando depósitos de los bancos. Pero no espereis verlo en el telediario, aunque quien sabe, quiza algun becario...
>>47<<, finalmente la hora de los reintegrillos ha llegado!!!


----------



## chameleon (29 Sep 2008)

se moderan las caidas, están insuflando dinero
es todo artificial, no aguantarán las barricadas!!!


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> se moderan las caidas, están insuflando dinero
> es todo artificial, no aguantarán las barricadas!!!



A ver como termina el dia.


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

DJ...Subiendo...-5,10%....

Estan metiendo metadona en la sangre....


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> DJ...Subiendo...-5,10%....
> 
> Estan metiendo metadona en la sangre....



Nones.

Mas bien:

Bottom out...

Al final haremos min. an.


----------



## El_Presi (29 Sep 2008)

Dow 657.41 -5.90%
10,485.72

Nasdaq 199.61 -9.14%
1,983.73

S&p 500 91.79 -7.57%
1,121.48


----------



## Kalevala (29 Sep 2008)

Mañana el Ibex abre al borde de minimos anuales (105xx) y a ver quien es el guapo que se pone corto despues de un gap de 300 ptos.

Y a ver quien es el guapo que se pone largo con la que esta cayendo juas juas.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (29 Sep 2008)

La volatilidad de hoy ha sido sencillamente INCREIBLE a dos minutos del cierre el DJ perdía 100 puntos menos.

Pero, ¿alguien tiene una explicación racional de porqué el cambio Euro/$ no se ha ido a la estratosfera y ha terminado alrededor del 1,60?


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> Dow 657.41 -5.90%
> 10,485.72
> 
> Nasdaq 199.61 -9.14%
> ...





Casi, casi

1117 e inmersion...

preparen los torpedos...


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

Dios...el nASDAQ PERDIENDO 9,175...ESTO ES UN CRACK EN TODA REGLA!!!!


----------



## Tyrelfus (29 Sep 2008)

Ojo, va a perder mas de 700 al final, game over!!!


----------



## Tyrelfus (29 Sep 2008)

Per por qué si ya cerró sigue bajando??????????? Esto es de locos???


----------



## El_Presi (29 Sep 2008)

Dow 738.42 -6.63%
10,404.71

Nasdaq 199.61 -9.14%
1,983.73

S&p 500 97.83 -8.07%
1,115.44


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

a QUE PIERDE LOS 10400????????...-6,65%


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

Yo tampoco lo entiendo....no ha cerrado todavia???????????


----------



## aterriza como puedas (29 Sep 2008)

Joder, el cierre ha sido de infartoooooo.....


----------



## chameleon (29 Sep 2008)

muchachos, ahora vienen los japoneses, y mañana nosotros. vamos a morder el polvo

PD: en estos momentos se agradecerían las intervenciones de ppcc, vidal, SNB xDDD


----------



## alvarolg (29 Sep 2008)

10.394,92 -> -6,79


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

Ha perdido los 10400!!!!!!!!!!....Mañana pintan bastos.....todos al banco....


----------



## Tyrelfus (29 Sep 2008)

Confirmado, la peor jornada de la historia de USA, perdidos los 10400!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Misterio (29 Sep 2008)

Vaya cierre acojonante, mañana gap de inicio en el Ibex de más de 500 puntos.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (29 Sep 2008)

¿Pero qué clase de subasta de cierre ha sido esta?.

10372,54 -770,59


----------



## Tyrelfus (29 Sep 2008)

Ojo Ojo Ojo Dw -770.59 Y Bajando. Uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Jucari (29 Sep 2008)

Aun bajando???...-6,90%....pero...que pasa????...que alguien me lo cuente..por que me estoy haciendo caquita...


----------



## alvarolg (29 Sep 2008)

10.372,54 -> 770,59 (6,99%)


----------



## Villols (29 Sep 2008)

American Express y Bank of America están en caida libre...


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2008)

1107 el S&P. Bienvenido al nuevo minimo.

Ahora lo pongo.

-8,73%


----------



## aterriza como puedas (29 Sep 2008)

Dow Biggest Point Drop Ever! (cnbc)


----------



## un marronazo (29 Sep 2008)

si lo hemos visto, fotografiado y guardado


----------



## TomCat (29 Sep 2008)

At 4:14PM ET: 10,365.45 Down -777.68 (6.98%) 

-





Jackpot!!


----------



## midway (29 Sep 2008)

mañana habrá pánico y disturbios generalizados,pero no se preocupen,que estamos en la champions y nada puede pasar,fuera de las bolsas


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (29 Sep 2008)

Que miedo. 

Ahora, que no esperéis que los medios de comunicación vayan a dar la voz de alarma. Sospecho que muchos teléfonos han echado humo esta noche para contener un posible pánico. Si los medios no dan cancha al caos la gente no se asustará tanto.

No olvidemos que si el problema es de confianza cuanto menos sepa el común de los mortales mejor para que esto no se hunda mañana del todo.

Mal momento para hipotecarse. Ahora es el momento de leer a los sabios del foro.


----------



## Sylar (29 Sep 2008)

TomCat dijo:


> At 4:14PM ET: 10,365.45 Down -777.68 (6.98%)
> 
> -
> 
> ...



El numero de la bestia!! Arrepentios!!
Martes Negro, el acabose.
En serio, cuanto hace que veis una suspension de la bolsa de Madrid? Apostamos? Por cierto, nadie me vio la apuesta que hice hace varias paginas de que el Ibex baja de 10.200 mañana (ahora parece tan facil...).
Recordad lo que os digo: mañana, suspensión en algunos mercados (no todos) y primeras colas (timidas) en los bancos (que se intentarán ocultar; estamos en el territorio de los rumores).
Tocho, ven y asistenos, tu pueblo te necesita.


----------



## El_Presi (29 Sep 2008)

subasta de cierre de 20 minutos...

.DJIA 10365.45 -777.68 -6.98%
1,245,286,000

.NCOMP 1983.73 -199.61 -9.14%
1,143,237,000

.SPX 1106.55 -106.72 -8.8%
5,823,735,000


----------



## Pindik87 (29 Sep 2008)

Esto es un sueño? Ah no que es un nuevo crack. Promete mañana la jornada en Europa.


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Sep 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> subasta de cierre de 20 minutos...
> 
> .DJIA 10365.45 -777.68 -6.98%
> 1,245,286,000
> ...



pos, tengo 1106,42%

¿Subasta a la holandesa?


----------



## adso de melk (29 Sep 2008)

el nasdaq camino del 11%, dentro de unos años costará recordar que esto existió


----------



## un marronazo (29 Sep 2008)

El Pobrecito Hablador dijo:


> Que miedo.
> 
> Ahora, que no esperéis que los medios de comunicación vayan a dar la voz de alarma. Sospecho que muchos teléfonos han echado humo esta noche para contener un posible pánico. Si los medios no dan cancha al caos la gente no se asustará tanto.
> 
> ...



En RNE 1 han estado conectado en directo con magin revillo a las 11 mas y el analisis veremos que dicen, ya no conecto con la ser ¿PA QUE?

EL FORO VA MUY LENTO HACE POQUITO QUE HE ENTRADO HABIA 1670 PERSONAS CONECTADAS


----------



## aterriza como puedas (29 Sep 2008)

Presi, lo de debajo de las cotizaciones, ¿son los volúmenes de contratación?

Porque la media para el DJ son 1900 y para el Nasdaq 2100. Serían bajadas enormes con volumen bajo.


----------



## El_Presi (29 Sep 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Presi, lo de debajo de las cotizaciones, ¿son los volúmenes de contratación?
> 
> Porque la media para el DJ son 1900 y para el Nasdaq 2100. Serían bajadas enormes con volumen bajo.



si que es el volumen


----------



## pobracara (29 Sep 2008)

Hoy Botín se va a la cama sin cenar.

SOVEREIGN BANCORP -72.16%


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (29 Sep 2008)

No en vano este foro es nuestra mejor fuente de información. Te encuentras informaciones y datos muy interesantes y de un una gran variedad de países, además prácticamente en tiempo real.

Por no hablar de la sabiduría que nos transmiten los grandes gurús del foro, no diré nombres por no dejarme ninguno.

Los medios de comunicación darán una cobertura total y absoluta al estilo de la del 11 M o el 11-S (es decir, cobertura ininterrumpida, con tertulias, con informaciones al minuto y sin publicidad) sólo cuando todo haya estallado del todo, si es que estalla, que esperemos que no.

Para entonces no les merecerá la pena cortar la emisión para poner anuncios, no habrá empresas dispuestas a perder un duro en publicidad.

Pero si se ponen las cosas así quizás ya esté funcionando el artículo 116 de la constitución (declaración del estado de alarma excepción o sitio).

No estoy diciendo que pueda o vaya a pasar, sino que los medios de comunicación sólo concederán a este tema la importancia que tiene si ocurre. Porque actuar así en cualquier otra circunstancia "más suave" sólo provocaría retroalimentación del pánico. Con eso hay que ser muy serio.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Sep 2008)

El Pobrecito Hablador dijo:


> Que miedo.
> 
> Ahora, que no esperéis que los medios de comunicación vayan a dar la voz de alarma. Sospecho que muchos teléfonos han echado humo esta noche para contener un posible pánico. Si los medios no dan cancha al caos la gente no se asustará tanto.
> 
> ...



Más bien son "miedos" de comunicación...

En los medios convencionales nos dan más relleno que en las croquetas. Para estar bien informados, salvo excepciones, este foro es excelente.


----------



## Perchas (29 Sep 2008)

*Perchas estuvo aqui, el dia de marras*s


----------



## Ajoporro (29 Sep 2008)

Si mañana la calle de la pared tiene otro día como hoy, el tito Bush declara la Emergencia Económica Nacional, cerrará la bolsa y echará a la Guardia Nacional a la calle, no creo que sea tan gilipollas como para dejar que el cielo se le derrumbe en la cabeza.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (29 Sep 2008)

Futuro del Eurostoxx -10%

:


----------



## adso de melk (29 Sep 2008)

> Futuro del Eurostoxx -10%



algo tendrán pensado los europeos por que si la cosa sigue así yo mañana no abría la bolsa


----------



## lobomalo (29 Sep 2008)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Futuro del Eurostoxx -10%
> 
> :



impresionante!!! .... mañana no se cruzan las operaciones en el IBEX hasta las seis de la tarde...


por que son las horas que son, si no estaba haciendo cola para comprar unas latas de atun


----------



## Ajoporro (29 Sep 2008)

¿ Dónde se pueden consultar los futuro ?, gratis, of course. Porque estoy en igmarkets, pero no sé qué significan las cotizaciones que salen. Pone Ibex bajando 300 puntos, WS 130 y el Eutostoxx a cero ...

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 10653 10671 22:58 -301 
Wall Street 10421 10427 22:58 -138 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 14441.5 14443.5 22:58 -171.0 
Euro STOKK 50 2890.5 2892.5 21:59 0.0 
Crudo Brent 9300 9316 22:58 -83 
Alemania 30 5558.6 5565.6 22:58 -263.7 
Oro al contado 907.95 908.45 22:58 29.45 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 15048.8 15051.8 22:58 -441.1 

¿ qué significa tó este galimatías ?


----------



## MundoGrua (29 Sep 2008)

No llegamos ni a octubre.

Maaaaadre mía!!!

Como es habitual en las grandes ocasiones, MundoGrua was here!


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (29 Sep 2008)

Mañana lo que veamos en el ibex puede ser de ordago, al menos hasta ver que pasa en EEUU.

Digamos que alli hoy estan dando un "golpe de estado economico".
Estas caidas no son mas que una forma de presionar a los politicos que se cagan la pata abajo con unas elecciones de por medio.

Si no aprueban el plan, les hunden el chiringuito.
:


----------



## Jenhyal (29 Sep 2008)

El 777 es un número divino... a ver si es la señal de la Segunda Venida que tan venerada ha sido por los ocultistas, ¿no?

(aunque pa mi lo que significa es un hostiazo de cojones)


----------



## MNSV (30 Sep 2008)

Ya he comprado café, palomitas y el doble de tabaco y me he puesto cómodo.

De aperitivo: SAN, BBVA y REP cayeron en Ny un 10%. TEF un 7%.

Ha habido videoconferencia entre Bernanke, Trichet y Gob. japonés por lo que mañana se espera "la madre de todas las intervenciones" pero aún así no nos quitan mañana que puede/tiene/debe de ser histórico.

Un Saludo.


----------



## el arquitecto (30 Sep 2008)

mañana toca plano...

al menos que la "mano de dios" se haya ido de vacaciones...

yo tengo una duda...

puede ser que baje la bolsa porque el dinero "vale" mas y por tanto el precio es menor?
por que el dolar se ha revalorizado frente al euro?
y de paso el petroleo y otras materias primas han seguido esa tendencia y han bajado...
es como si, de repente, el dolar fuera mas "valioso" y hace que todo baje de "precio"

no se si me explico...


----------



## wave (30 Sep 2008)

Jenhyal dijo:


> El 777 es un número divino... a ver si es la señal de la Segunda Venida que tan venerada ha sido por los ocultistas, ¿no?
> 
> (aunque pa mi lo que significa es un hostiazo de cojones)



creo que el numero al que te refieres es el 666 no el 777.

S2


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (30 Sep 2008)

Bueno yo he vendido todo lo que tenía esta noche, 16.000 euros en Indras, San, BBV, Telefónica, Inditex...
Me he quedado con un par de pufos en los que apenas había invertido 1600 euros y ahora no llegan ni a mil, por suerte compré hace un montón de años y saco plusvalías en todas, ahora bien si Ws ha caido más de un 6% mañana la bolsa europea/española revienta, suspenderán las cotizaciones por el aluvión de ventas de primera hora???
Ufff los Stop Loss echando humo...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Sep 2008)

demadridatuhipoteca dijo:


> Bueno yo he vendido todo lo que tenía esta noche, 16.000 euros en Indras, San, BBV, Telefónica, Inditex...
> Me he quedado con un par de pufos en los que apenas había invertido 1600 euros y ahora no llegan ni a mil, por suerte compré hace un montón de años y saco plusvalías en todas, ahora bien si Ws ha caido más de un 6% mañana la bolsa europea/española revienta, suspenderán las cotizaciones por el aluvión de ventas de primera hora???
> Ufff los Stop Loss echando humo...




Joder ¿Por qué tanto acojone?

En momentos como este hay que mantener la cabeza fría.

Hoy hemos bajado un 4% (más o menos), USA un 7-8% (según lo que se mira). No espero que baje mañana más de un 4%. Yo voy a estar al loro para cazar alguna ganga en el cortísimo plazo. 

Tiene que rebota a lo bestia antes del armagadeón. Eso sí. Habrá que estar ágil.


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (30 Sep 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Joder ¿Por qué tanto acojone?
> 
> En momentos como este hay que mantener la cabeza fría.
> 
> ...



En eso estoy de acuerdo, creo que el plan bush se aprobará in extremis, rebote y posteriormente ostión, si estamos ágiles podemos pillar un rebote en algún banco de cerca de un 10%, yo de momento voy a quedarme en la barrera a ver que pasa.


----------



## pobracara (30 Sep 2008)

El Nikkei abre en caida libre.


----------



## El_Presi (30 Sep 2008)

Desplome inicial de las bolsas según los 'bookies' de la City
07:30

Los bookmakers de la City prevén fuertes caídas en apertura de las bolsas europeas: el Ftse100 inglés podría bajar hasta 189 puntos o un 3,9%. El Dax alemán podría bajar 149 puntos (-2,6%) y el Cac francés 173 puntos o un 4,4%.


----------



## El_Presi (30 Sep 2008)

Japón: el Nikkei cierra con una caída del 4,12%, hasta los 11.259,86 puntos
08:02

El índice Nikkei de la Bolsa de Tokio ha cerrado con unas pérdidas del 4,12%, 483,75 puntos, hasta 11.259,86 puntos arrastrada por la caída de Wall Street de ayer a causa del rechazo al plan de rescate financiero de Estados Unidos.

El inesperado rechazo al plan de rescate financiero de Estados Unidos por parte de la Cámara de Representantes angustió a los inversores en Japón, quienes temen que la crisis crediticia dure más tiempo del previsto, según analistas de la bolsa citados por Kyodo.


----------



## ronald29780 (30 Sep 2008)

Me mojo...

Bajada al inicio y luego rebote.

AEX, los DAX pequeños (M y S),CAC y Bel 20 en verde.

Por lo menos hasta 15.30.


----------



## trichetin (30 Sep 2008)

wave dijo:


> creo que el numero al que te refieres es el 666 no el 777.
> 
> S2




si, se refiere al triple 7. El siete siempre ha representado la perfección, a la divinidad. 3 sietes representan aun mas perfeccion, ya que el 3 es otro numero perfecto (vease Pitágoras y otros). Y ya puestos, el 666 solo representaba al parecer a Nerón, y ni siquiera echaron bien las cuentas (todo el que escuche la Rosa de los Vientos lo sabe)

fuerza y honor, que a partir de hoy la vamos a necesitar


----------



## chameleon (30 Sep 2008)

trichetin dijo:


> fuerza y honor, que a partir de hoy la vamos a necesitar



Fuerza Y Honor amigo!!

quedan 27 minutos. A mi señal IRA Y FUEGO!!


----------



## creative (30 Sep 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Fuerza Y Honor amigo!!
> 
> quedan 27 minutos. A mi señal IRA Y FUEGO!!



yo tambien me decanto por un rebote esta misma tarde


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2008)

Señor, perdónalos porque no saben lo que hacen... 



Saludos


----------



## dillei (30 Sep 2008)

Hombre, es cierto que cuando se espera una caida enorme, al final siempre rebota.

Creo que empezará cayendo un 2 con algo. Empeorará a lo largo del día. Cuando abran los yankis empezará a suavizarse la caida para cerrar en máximos intradía.

Aunque todo depende de cuantos bancos caigan durante la sesión


----------



## creative (30 Sep 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Señor, perdónalos porque no saben lo que hacen...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



España 35 10712 10730 08:50 -241


----------



## Kalevala (30 Sep 2008)

demadridatuhipoteca dijo:


> Bueno yo he vendido todo lo que tenía *esta noche*, 16.000 euros en Indras, San, BBV, Telefónica, Inditex...
> ...



Y como se hace eso de vender durante la noche cuando la bolsa está cerrada?


----------



## dillei (30 Sep 2008)

Kalevala dijo:


> Y como se hace eso de vender durante la noche cuando la bolsa está cerrada?



imagino que habrá dado la orden de venta a mercado...

en momentos de pánico, seguramente venda en mínimos


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2008)

Empieza el dia de la gran hostia del ibex... :



Saludos


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (30 Sep 2008)

joooo....solo un 1.8 %


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (30 Sep 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> joooo....solo un 1.8 %



No "sus preocupeis"...que están pendiente del "palique" del Bush hoy en plan "dame un lero por tu mare"...sino ya andaríamos por el -5%.


----------



## Pillao (30 Sep 2008)

Hoja de ruta para el IBEX, (Fíjense en la fecha)... 

Apuesta sobre el IBEX-->

Cuando alcance el objetivo la actualizaré


----------



## Sylar (30 Sep 2008)

Buenos días en este bonito martes, festividad de San Jerónimo.
Mi pronostico ya lo saben: suspension de bolsas en europa y primeras tímidas colas en bancos y cajitas.
Que pasen un buen día.


----------



## Rojillo_ (30 Sep 2008)

10.695,80________-2,28________09:09


----------



## El_Presi (30 Sep 2008)

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

Los rusos lo tienen claro, cuando haya bajadas cierran la bolsa y en paz. De momento cerrada. No descarten que si hubiera mucha bajada en el resto de Europa y en Wall Street en los próximos días alguien haga lo mismo, aquí ya se ha visto de todo


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Sep 2008)

Tipica bolsa bajista rusa


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (30 Sep 2008)

Sylar dijo:


> Buenos días en este bonito martes, festividad de San Jerónimo.



¡¡FELIZ AÑO NUEVO YERAY!!​
A lo mejor es un mal o buen "augurio" que hoy sea año nuevo para los de la "kipá".


----------



## el arquitecto (30 Sep 2008)

y los chinos estan cerraos por vacaciones!
que casualidad, no?


----------



## Sargento Highway (30 Sep 2008)

¿El próximo? Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

Ayer Unicredit en Italia lo pasó muy mal con todo tipo de rumores de falta de liquidez. Ahora mismo está suspendido por excesivas pérdidas.


----------



## ronald29780 (30 Sep 2008)

alvin Red dijo:


> tipica Bolsa Bajista Rusa :d



¡grande!.

:d


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Sep 2008)

veis como no pasa nada?

la bolsa: vispera de mucho, dia de poca cosa...

aun asi, agradeceria que alguien pusiese un grafico grande de finales de 1928-1929-1930-1931... gracias


----------



## Ajoporro (30 Sep 2008)

Hoy es el día de los comentarios chorras:

*El Gobierno irlandés garantiza los depósitos de los bancos.* 

Mal tiene que estar la cosita para que los gobiernos europeos digan estas chorradas, el pánio está en casa.

*Solbes sube 400€ el IRPF de cada trabajador de renta media*.

Este ZP. Yo te los doy, yo te los quito. Hay que reconocerle el talante que tiene para quitarle a los trabajadores los 400€ que les prometió. Habrá que ver en qué acaban las ayudas por hijo y los dineros de la ley de dependencia.

*La crisis recorta a la mitad los ingresos tributarios en agosto*. Más leña al fuego.


*El mayor banco japonés tendrá un 21% de Morgan Stanley*.

Cuánto habrán pagado los japoneses por ese 21%, ¿ $10 ?, ¿ $20?, ¿ vale más. hoy, MS?.


----------



## Tupper (30 Sep 2008)

Joderrrr, no se os puede dejar solos, la que habéis armado en unas horas 

*Tupper waz here.*


----------



## chameleon (30 Sep 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> veis como no pasa nada?
> 
> la bolsa: vispera de mucho, dia de poca cosa...
> 
> aun asi, agradeceria que alguien pusiese un grafico grande de finales de 1928-1929-1930-1931... gracias



ya lo dijiste ayer, la verdad es que nos dejamos llevar por el pánico.
a ver si se cumple lo que dijiste y aprueban el plan


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (30 Sep 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> veis como no pasa nada?
> 
> la bolsa: vispera de mucho, dia de poca cosa...
> 
> aun asi, agradeceria que alguien pusiese un grafico grande de finales de 1928-1929-1930-1931... gracias



http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^DJI#chart14:symbol=^dji;range=19281001,19320401;indicator=volume;charttype=line;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=on

En Yahoo.com/finance/DOW tienes los datos y los gráficos
http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=^DJI

en charts/interactive (lado izquierdo) entras a una gráfica que puedes empezar y terminar donde quieras.

en historical prices tienes los datos brutos.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Sep 2008)

Estan echandole todo lo que tienen al sector bancario, cuando se acabe el combustible habra tortazo.


----------



## ronald29780 (30 Sep 2008)

Quienes van de p.m. y esto ya va así 4 o 5 dias, es Acciona.

De 119 el Jueves pasado a 99 hoy...


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Sep 2008)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> ^DJI: Summary for Dow Jones Industrial Average - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> En Yahoo.com/finance/DOW tienes los datos y los gráficos
> ^DJI: Summary for Dow Jones Industrial Average - Yahoo! Finance
> ...



sí, gracias, ya sabia, era una peticion un tanto "retoricallamadadeatencion"


edito: me ha entrado la orden de IBR a 2,90... , bien!!

reedito: joder! 3,10!!!, si casi gano un 7%.... tampoco es una gran cantidad eh!


----------



## chameleon (30 Sep 2008)

10925 -0.19 y subiendo

a este paso se pone en positivo antes de que abra WS


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2008)

Hombres de poca fe... 




Saludos


----------



## MNSV (30 Sep 2008)

Esperando al Dow, aquí no se mueve ni Dios.

Sin referencias hasta el viernes sobre la aprobación del Plan.

Están preparando otro plan que asegure el voto de 100 republicanos, pero ya será muy light.


----------



## chameleon (30 Sep 2008)

a ver Sacyr en verde *+0.98%*
¿huele a OPA o no?

edit: 10:15 *+2.51%*


----------



## MNSV (30 Sep 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> a ver Sacyr en verde *+0.98%*
> ¿huele a OPA o no?




Sacyr es yuyu, no la quiere ni Dios, tiene la mancha negra de la isla del tesoro: 18.000 millones de deuda. Ni a 8€.


----------



## El_Presi (30 Sep 2008)

los futuros en EEUU subiendo como la espuma


----------



## Paisaje (30 Sep 2008)

Subeeeee, sube un poquitoooooo.... se mantieneeeeee... Ahora calma chicha hasta que abra Guol Estrit o el Sr.Bush se tire un cuesco.


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Sep 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> los futuros en EEUU subiendo como la espuma



hay una porra abierta dentro de la porra de la apertura del ibex


----------



## El_Presi (30 Sep 2008)

Noticias Financieras | Finanzas .com

Las Bolsa de Irlanda se dispara un 25%
30/09/2008 - 12:15 

El principal índice de Irlanda rebotaba un 25%, después de que el Gobierno garantizará con 500.000 millones de euros los depósitos bancarios y la deuda emitida por los bancos del país. Ayer la bolsa irlandesa caía un 13%; en lo que va de año es el peor índice de Europa con pérdidas del 57%.


----------



## ibn_sina (30 Sep 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> Noticias Financieras | Finanzas .com
> 
> Las Bolsa de Irlanda se dispara un 25%
> 30/09/2008 - 12:15
> ...



¿Y de donde saca un país con 4 millones de habitantes, 500 000 millones de euros?????????????? 125000 euros por habitante...


----------



## elefante (30 Sep 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> Noticias Financieras | Finanzas .com
> 
> Las Bolsa de Irlanda se dispara un 25%
> 30/09/2008 - 12:15
> ...



Pero vamos a ver... la República de Irlanda tiene 4 millones de habitantes ¿como diablos puede el gobierno ofrecer garantias por valor de 500000 millones? Madre del amor hermoso, esto son 125000€ por habitante.


----------



## Sylar (30 Sep 2008)

elefante dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver... la República de Irlanda tiene 4 millones de habitantes ¿como diablos puede el gobierno ofrecer garantias por valor de 500000 millones? Madre del amor hermoso, esto son 125000€ por habitante.



Eso es facil, se pide prestado en los mercados de bonos contra la garantia del Euro (fiame payo, que paga Alemania). Como la historia de Fortis y Lehman demuestra, hay que ser el primero en caer para garantizar que te rescaten. Irlanda se esta dando prisa para adelantarse a España, cuando nos toque el turno ya será demasiado tarde.


----------



## shalafi (30 Sep 2008)

Government to guarantee all deposits in Irish banks - The Irish Times - Tue, Sep 30, 2008

Aqui lo explican en detalle, pero me quedo con:



> The Government was guaranteeing liabilities of about €500 billion compared with the country's national debt of €45 billion, estimated Scott Rankin, an analyst at securities firm Davy. Irish GDP is about €190 billion.



Yo vivo en Irlanda y esto me da muy mala espina...


----------



## shoah (30 Sep 2008)

En Irlanda la bolsa baja un 13% y rebota un 25?

Joder...


----------



## SNB4President (30 Sep 2008)

¿Me lo parece a mi o desde que Solbes ha hablado la bolsa no ha parado de bajar?


----------



## adso de melk (30 Sep 2008)

me lo has quitado de la boca, ha hablado Solbes y el IBEX a tomar por saco.


----------



## Samzer (30 Sep 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> ¿Me lo parece a mi o desde que Solbes ha hablado la bolsa no ha parado de bajar?



Tienes toda la razón.


----------



## shoah (30 Sep 2008)

Iba a preguntar el porqué de la bajada a estas horas si no ha abierto ni cerrado ninguna otra bolsa y no había noticias de calado... pero veo que me habéis dado la respuesta por adelantado


----------



## SNB4President (30 Sep 2008)

Dentro de nada vamos a necesitar el "Solbesómetro", un aparato que mide la distancia temporal en la que se encuentra Solbes de abrir la boca en público, incluye detector de frecuencias casi infrasónicas y atenuador de la reverberación para una audición aceptable; va fantástico para prever picos bajistas intradía.


----------



## ertitoagus (30 Sep 2008)

que malos sois con solbes jejejeje, tb ha hablado el bush no? (me creo más que sea por este)


----------



## SNB4President (30 Sep 2008)

Sí, ha hablado Bush y ahora sube (el DJI).  Bueno, no seamos malos tampoco, los futuros durante toda esta mañana subían un 1,5-2%, o sea que el mérito tampoco lo tendría él...


----------



## D-Fens (30 Sep 2008)

Esto es lo que se conoce como "efecto mariposa".


----------



## Jucari (30 Sep 2008)

¿Tendra los inversores fe en que se apruebe el plan??...es como jugar con un revolver a la ruleta rusa.....me salgo ya??...me quedo y espero???...


----------



## arrhenius (30 Sep 2008)

Joder, el ibex rebota y el hilo se hunde, podrias comentar las subidas, a que se pueden deber? en EEUU han duicho algo sobre si lo aprobaran el jueves o que?

menudo casino!


----------



## adso de melk (30 Sep 2008)

el rebote USA es normal, lo de Europa aguantando no se lo esperaba nadie.

No tengo ni idea de si lo aprobaran o no, pero imagino que hay un 70% de que el jueves digan si.

si dicen no pues catacrack el mismo jueves que es un día mas normal que un lunes.


----------



## Plusvalias-al-42% (30 Sep 2008)

....es decir, que Wall Street no necesita estos 700.000 millones de los contribuyentes....que tampoco se hunde el mundo sin el PRWS*

PRWS: Plan de Rescate de Wall Street


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (30 Sep 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> Joder, el ibex rebota y el hilo se hunde, podrias comentar las subidas, a que se pueden deber? en EEUU han duicho algo sobre si lo aprobaran el jueves o que?
> 
> menudo casino!


----------



## Jucari (30 Sep 2008)

Caray...es que despues del subidón de adrenalina de ayer por la tarde...nos toca un poco de respiro...no????....


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Sep 2008)

joer, pos yo gano mas de un5% con la mini compra de hoy, en cuanto gane el 10% fuera,


----------



## ertitoagus (30 Sep 2008)

Plusvalias-al-42% dijo:


> ....es decir, que Wall Street no necesita estos 700.000 millones de los contribuyentes....que tampoco se hunde el mundo sin el PRWS*
> 
> PRWS: Plan de Rescate de Wall Street



pues la verdad que me parece que tienes mas razón que un santo.

Me parece que lo único que pretende el plan es que no vengan manos extrangeras a hacerse con los bancos gordos en momentos en los que pueden valer calderilla.


----------



## gester (30 Sep 2008)

Agarraoslaskalandrakas, tu foto es de mal gusto


----------



## Jucari (30 Sep 2008)

La verdad es que no me esperaba la reacción de las bolsas europeas....ha sido como una eyaculación precoz....


----------



## Tuttle (30 Sep 2008)

Esto es lo de siempre, se utiliza el miedo y se tranquiliza al personal para hacer mucho dinero.

Han prohibido los cortos ya que son las manos fuertes las que directamente ahora se dedican a hacer este tipo de jugadas y no quieren que juguemos todos. Los ricos son muy caprichosos.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2008)

gester dijo:


> Agarraoslaskalandrakas, tu foto es de mal gusto



Se refiere a que vivimos un gato muerto: un rebote pequeño en el índice para dar paso a una caida más que pronunciada.


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Sep 2008)

no teneis fé... visperas de mucho dias de poco


----------



## imyourend (30 Sep 2008)

*Sovereign sube un 120% tras la destitución de Campanelli*

Sovereign sube un 120% tras la destitución de Campanelli.

Cotizalia


----------



## Villols (30 Sep 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Se refiere a que vivimos un gato muerto: un rebote pequeño en el índice para dar paso a una caida más que pronunciada.



Aunque la foto quiera ser una muestra gráfica del rebote del gato muerto, no deja de ser una foto de un pésimo gusto.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2008)

Villols dijo:


> Aunque la foto quiera ser una muestra gráfica del rebote del gato muerto, no deja de ser una foto de un pésimo gusto.



Creeme que en este foro he visto ya tantas fotos tan "peculiares" (digamolos asi) que esta hasta me parece normal. Un paseito por guardería y veras


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Sep 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> Esto es lo de siempre, se utiliza el miedo y se tranquiliza al personal para hacer mucho dinero.
> 
> Han prohibido los cortos ya que son las manos fuertes las que directamente ahora se dedican a hacer este tipo de jugadas y no quieren que juguemos todos. Los ricos son muy caprichosos.



hamijo, como dice punset, el miedo es algo que los mandamases saben que paraliza


----------



## Fraga II (30 Sep 2008)

*Las bolsas aguantan por sorpresa: ¿Hemos visto el suelo? - Cotizalia.com*





> *EN EXCLUSIVA*
> *
> Las bolsas aguantan por sorpresa: ¿Hemos visto el suelo?*
> 
> ...


----------



## shoah (1 Oct 2008)

Y hoy subiendo más de un 1%... parece que la cosa se calma por momentos... a ver que pasa mañana en los uesea


----------



## imyourend (1 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> Y hoy subiendo más de un 1%... parece que la cosa se calma por momentos... a ver que pasa mañana en los uesea



han cambiado el tobogan por la montaña rusa


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (1 Oct 2008)

No hay quien entienda nada...en teoria no tendría que caer en picado varios dias? o las bolsas solo se asustan un dia? siendo un poco listo, cuando hay un catacrack un dia, al dia siguiente compras y seguro que ganas.


----------



## ronald29780 (1 Oct 2008)

A ver que hace calle muro.

Asia (Nikkei) no ha hecho gran cosa, AU y NZ +4%, ya veremos....


----------



## ertitoagus (1 Oct 2008)

ErToxoNuncaBaha dijo:


> No hay quien entienda nada...en teoria no tendría que caer en picado varios dias? o las bolsas solo se asustan un dia? siendo un poco listo, cuando hay un catacrack un dia, al dia siguiente compras y seguro que ganas.



Una de dos, o el muerto "no estaba muerto que estaba de parranda" y se sabe que el plan usa será aprobado y todo esto es una pantomima de los politicos/ricos USA o el problema no era tan grave como se nos quiere hcer ver.


----------



## shoah (1 Oct 2008)

El problema es que ahora las cosas no funcionan como dicen los manuales. Las empresas no quiebran y nadie se declara en bancarrota. Muy al contrario, los estados intervienen y salvan a todo Dios, bueno, casi, que se lo digan a LB...

O sea que las reacciones normales en los últimos años (10 ó 60) no tienen porqué verse ahora. El caso del Santander (que sigo más de cerca) puede valer como ejemplo. No tiene graves problemas pero su cotización no depende de lo bien o mal que lo haya hecho él, sino de como les va al resto de los bancos a nivel mundial...

En fin... otra cosa no, pero divertido y poco aburrido es un rato


----------



## tonuel (1 Oct 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Una de dos, o el muerto "no estaba muerto que estaba de parranda" y se sabe que el plan usa será aprobado y todo esto es una pantomima de los politicos/ricos USA o el problema no era tan grave como se nos quiere hcer ver.



Si, igual no hay problemas y Solbes nos está tomando el pelo al decir que es la peor crisis desde que tiene uso de razón... :



Saludos


----------



## ertitoagus (1 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Si, igual no hay problemas y Solbes nos está tomando el pelo al decir que es la peor crisis desde que tiene uso de razón... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



hablo solo de USA ehhhh lo de aquí me temo que es peor incluso que lo que dice solbes


----------



## tonuel (1 Oct 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> hablo solo de USA ehhhh lo de aquí me temo que es peor incluso que lo que dice solbes



Aaaah, a mi se me habia olvidado poner el [mode ironic off] 



Saludos


----------



## SNB4President (1 Oct 2008)

Los futuros Americanos bajan más o menos un 1%, y aquí el Ibex ha perdido todo lo que había ganado durante la mañana... ¿ha hablado Solbes?


----------



## shoah (1 Oct 2008)

El IBEX ahora mismo sube, poco, pero sube... Y algunos suben bastante, del orden del 2-3%


----------



## jacksand (1 Oct 2008)

^DJI	Dow Jones Industrial Average 16:52 10.636,17 -214,49 -2,07%	
^IXIC NASDAQ COMPOSITE 16:51 2.049,62 -42,26 -2,02%

Pero el IBEX en positivo...

No se enteran?

Es posible que hoy sea otro dia entretenido en USA


----------



## Tuttle (1 Oct 2008)

jacksand dijo:


> ^DJI	Dow Jones Industrial Average 16:52 10.636,17 -214,49 -2,07%
> ^IXIC NASDAQ COMPOSITE 16:51 2.049,62 -42,26 -2,02%
> 
> Pero el IBEX en positivo...
> ...



El IBEX ya ha descontado lo que tenía que descontar por la crisis internacional, hay que esperar a que arrecie la nuestra para ver más recortes, creo yo.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2008)

¿Como creeis que viviremos el post acuerdo de rescate americano? (doy por hecho que se va a hacer)

¿creeis que viviremos en plano durante mucho tiempo?. Salvo variaciones significadas de rebote, no veo un escenario para cambios significativos.


----------



## adso de melk (1 Oct 2008)

bastante plano pero el euribor siempre para arriba.


----------



## chameleon (1 Oct 2008)

pues el ibex ha cerrado en positivo hoy, y mañana parece que abre también en positivo, de momento +1,3%


----------



## adso de melk (1 Oct 2008)

Plan aprobado, iros ya a la cama.


----------



## ronald29780 (2 Oct 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> Plan aprobado, iros ya a la cama.



Llevas razón.

Nz despegando como un cohete.


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (2 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Llevas razón.
> 
> Nz despegando como un cohete.



:::


----------



## el arquitecto (2 Oct 2008)

ErToxoNuncaBaha dijo:


> :::



Nz=nueva zelanda...
a mi tb me ha costao entenderlo... es que este hilo del ibex es un poco multipolar... ya cabe casi de todo...

se ve que se ha aprobao el plan en el senado (y faltaria el congreso... no?) y las bolsas lo celebran subiendo para que la peña se pille los dedos y el lunes nuevo ostion...
algo asi parece ser el plan...


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (2 Oct 2008)

Pero ya está aprobado el plan o no?


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Oct 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> Nz=nueva zelanda...
> a mi tb me ha costao entenderlo... es que este hilo del ibex es un poco multipolar... ya cabe casi de todo...
> 
> se ve que se ha aprobao el plan en el senado (y faltaria el congreso... no?) y las bolsas lo celebran subiendo para que la peña se pille los dedos y el lunes nuevo ostion...
> algo asi parece ser el plan...



Si despues de que lo aprueben el lunes hay ostion ya si salgo a por el dinero del banco y a por latas de atun para varias semanas.


----------



## el arquitecto (2 Oct 2008)

ErToxoNuncaBaha dijo:


> Pero ya está aprobado el plan o no?



esta semi-aprobao


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (2 Oct 2008)

Osea que lo van a meter si o si no? esto es como si el dia de las elecciones los politicos no estan de acuerdo con el resultado y se decide repetir votación hasta que salga lo que uno quiera... que vergüenza...

Yo hoy he sacado los ahorrillos que tengo, y los tengo guardados a buen recaudo, porque no me fio de nadie ni de nada.
Es más, solo tenian 2 billetes de 500€, todo lo demás en billetes de 100€, me han dicho que se les habian acabado... la falta de liquidez es manifiesta.


----------



## ronald29780 (2 Oct 2008)

Sorry, vuelve a estar plano...

Yahoo!Xtra Business


----------



## el arquitecto (2 Oct 2008)

ErToxoNuncaBaha dijo:


> Osea que lo van a meter si o si no? esto es como si el dia de las elecciones los politicos no estan de acuerdo con el resultado y se decide repetir votación hasta que salga lo que uno quiera... que vergüenza...
> 
> Yo hoy he sacado los ahorrillos que tengo, y los tengo guardados a buen recaudo, porque no me fio de nadie ni de nada.
> Es más, solo tenian 2 billetes de 500€, todo lo demás en billetes de 100€, me han dicho que se les habian acabado... la falta de liquidez es manifiesta.



los del congreso votaron y salio que no

ahora lo votaban los del senado para que vuelvan a votarlo los del congreso...
que lo votaran el viernes...

y si no sale... otra vez...

pues tendran que cambiarlo hasta que salga...

y no saques todo!!!! deja algo para los demas!
que como to dios se ponga a sacar dinero del banco a espuertas, eso si que desencadena el corralito!


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (2 Oct 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> los del congreso votaron y salio que no
> 
> ahora lo votaban los del senado para que vuelvan a votarlo los del congreso...
> que lo votaran el viernes...
> ...



Nada nada, el dinero es mio, me ha costado muuuuuuuuucho ganarlo, para que ahora vengan 4 hijos de la grandisima a quedarse con la pasta y a pedir dinero al gobierno para salvar sus pufos.


----------



## Perchas (2 Oct 2008)

La cosa pintan bastos, me ha contado mi hija, (Vive en USA) que jamas se ha vivido y participado tanto en la situación creada, la gente está muy cabreada y ha calado profundamente la usura de los banqueros, ésta no se la van a perdonar, y aunque lo apoye el senado, la cámara de representantes puede seguir dando mucha guerra. 

Y si de guerra hablamos, ya le culpan a Bush de los gastos de Iraq, cosa antes imposible por eso del orgullo patriotero.


----------



## Panic Crash (2 Oct 2008)

Perchas dijo:


> La cosa pintan bastos, me ha contado mi hija, (Vive en USA) que jamas se ha vivido y participado tanto en la situación creada, la gente está muy cabreada y ha calado profundamente la usura de los banqueros, ésta no se la van a perdonar, y aunque lo apoye el senado, la cámara de representantes puede seguir dando mucha guerra.
> 
> Y si de guerra hablamos, ya le culpan a Bush de los gastos de Iraq, cosa antes imposible por eso del orgullo patriotero.



A Bush siempre le han acusado del dispendio de la guerra, antes y ahora, porque es un gasto enorme y una vez desmontada la pantalla de las armas de destrucción masiva no se supo o no se quiso dar un mensaje claro acerca de qué hacían allí las tropas.

Pero al respecto del primer párrafo, los banqueros que tú dices pueden ser responsables de haber enrevesado el sistema de tal manera que ni ellos mismos sabían qué estaban mercadeando entre sí. Pero desde los créditos hipotecarios a los credit default swaps, todo, se basaba en tres premisas:
a) El hipotecado va a devolver el dinero prestado
b) En caso de que falle a), el valor hipotecado se puede liquidar a valor similar o superior al capital prestado
c) En caso de que fallen a) y b), el volumen de morosos va a ser lo bastante bajo como para que los seguros de pago cubran el pufo

Pero fíjate tú que de repente y por diversos motivos las casas dejan de aumentar su valor, los hipotecados amparándose en la ley norteamericana se van de la propiedad y, libres de deudas, le dejan el chamizo al banco. Y todo esto crece porcentualmente de manera exponencial. Y falla la banca de inversión que apostó a que a) b) y c) nunca fallaría, y ya tenemos el taco montado.

Si, como ya he comentado en alguna ocasión, en USA sucediera como en España que la deuda te persigue de por vida, quizás llegada la situación de necesidad el hipotecado en lugar de escapar de su casa se las apaña para pagar, tarde y mal, pero para pagar.

Pero sobre todo, mucho de los famosos "ninja" no se hubieran metido a créditos que no podían pagar, sabedores de que las deudas no se saldan devolviendo el piso. Pero si el banco central no hubiera estado regalando el dinero a manta con tipos reales negativos la banca comercial habría dado menos hipotecas, y menos personas de riesgo hubieran pedido un crédito. Y si los gobernantes useños no hubieran perpetrado políticas de "igualdad a la fuerza" forzando a conceder hipotecas incluso a grupos de riesgo, parte del problema también hubiera desaparecido.

Pero incluso si las cosas hubieran sido como lo son ahora, ante el problema ahora se propone un plan mediante el cual el gobierno compra a los bancos las hipotecas y derivados de los más pobres e incautos del país, que va a sufragar la siempre castigada clase media. Es decir, para solventar el marrón generado en gran parte por la clase baja metiéndose a comprar zulitos que no podían comprar (animados por las autoridades), las autoridades les van a "pagar" las deudas a los hipotecados con el sudor del esforzado contribuyente medio norteamericano. El hipotecado se quedaría sin casa y sin deuda, el banco quedaría nacionalizado y bajo control estatal, el sistema se sostendría con alfileres y la clase media con el cuello estrangulado.

Otra opción sería pagar directamente las deudas de los pobres, o ayudar a que lo hagan. El dinero nuevamente saldría del bolsillo de la clase media, y el resultado sería que unos irresponsables de pobres ingresos tendrían sus pisitos gracias al sudor de la clase media, los bancos irresponsables seguirían con sus prácticas de riesgo, y el gobierno intervencionista que fomenta el dinero gratis y dar créditos a cualquiera sale indemne, con un mensaje claro: no hay riesgo, el estado responde.

De entre estas dos opciones me gusta menos la segunda , la primera entiendo que es a grandes rasgos el plan propuesto por Bush: los hipotecados se quedan sin casa, los accionistas de los bancos irresponsables se quedan sin dinero, la clase media se queda sin pasta pero al menos el mundo sigue girando y al menos dos de los tres culpables (hipotecados y banca) pagan. El gobierno creerá que con más intervención solucionará algo y dentro de 20 años saltará otro petardo, cuando el contribuyente aún no haya terminado de pagar el anterior.


----------



## el arquitecto (2 Oct 2008)

lo de nacionalizar los bancos... no lo veo tan claro...
parece mas bien privatizar el tesoro americano... o lo que quede de publico en el...


----------



## El_Presi (2 Oct 2008)

primeras reacciones a votación en el Senado


ASIA-PACIFIC
NIKKEI IndexTITANS 127.08 -2.52 -1.94%
HSI 17793.52 -222.69 -1.24%
NIKKEI 11218.69 -149.57 -1.32%
STI 2339.22 -19.69 -0.83%
KOSPI 1412.89 -26.78 -1.86%
SET 599.76 5.31 +0.89%
ASX-200 4793.9 -0.70 -0.01%


----------



## ronald29780 (2 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> primeras reacciones a votación en el Senado
> 
> 
> ASIA-PACIFIC
> ...



Y -1,23% el NZ50.

:

¿?


----------



## chameleon (2 Oct 2008)

futuros del ibex en positivo, pero menos que anoche, +32 puntos un *+0.4%*


----------



## cuestaabajo (2 Oct 2008)

Panic Crash dijo:


> Es decir, para solventar el marrón generado en gran parte por la clase baja ...



Y así se reescribe la historia. Ahora los culpables de la crisis subprime son la clase baja de EEUU a la que nadie dio nunca una hipoteca antes porque sabían que no podían pagar.

¿Y los que les regalaron el dinero? ¿Esos no tienen nada que ver?


----------



## ronald29780 (2 Oct 2008)

cuestaabajo dijo:


> Y así se reescribe la historia. Ahora los culpables de la crisis subprime son la clase baja de EEUU a la que nadie dio nunca una hipoteca antes porque sabían que no podían pagar.
> 
> ¿Y los que les regalaron el dinero? ¿Esos no tienen nada que ver?



Dijo un tal Martin Luther en el siglo XVI que no se debería tirar los pedos más grandes de que se tenga el ojete...


----------



## atman (2 Oct 2008)

¿alguien me puede explicar la subida del Ibex hoy? Paro disparado, aumento de los gastos por prestaciones de desempleo, afiliación a la SS bajando, caida de la confianza del consumidor, corralito en rusia, islandia cada vez peor, nuevas provisiones para el sovereign, etc... no hay una puñetera noticia buena...


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Oct 2008)

Expectativas, solo expectativas, los inversores bolsistas creen que se puede vivir de expectativas y aun a corto piensan en las expectativas a largo.

Mientras haya dinero e ilusos la bolsa sera asi, incluidos los ejpertos en bolsa.


----------



## INTRUDER (2 Oct 2008)

Esperan rebote en Calle Muro y la votacion de mañana, el lunes dios dira


----------



## urisamir (2 Oct 2008)

atman dijo:


> ¿alguien me puede explicar la subida del Ibex hoy? Paro disparado, aumento de los gastos por prestaciones de desempleo, afiliación a la SS bajando, caida de la confianza del consumidor, corralito en rusia, islandia cada vez peor, nuevas provisiones para el sovereign, etc... no hay una puñetera noticia buena...



Hace poco ví un anuncio de Fondo de Inversión en ¡Volatilidad! Entonces entendí lo que están haciendo las manos fuertes de unos meses para acá; intentar ganar migajas con la volatilidad diaria para minimizar las pérdidas en los momentos de hostión, que ha habido y habrá.


----------



## Amon_Ra (2 Oct 2008)

es logico que suba las esperanzas son lo ultimo que se pierde, el plan rescate aprobado a medias da esperanzas y las manos fuerte no hacen saqueos de golpe van poco a poco saqueando las manos debiles pero con elegancia como corresponde a tal nobleza, si en una partida de poquer se saqea en la primera partida se asustan y no se juega mas ,es mas elegante que vallan pasando por la timba uno a uno despacito y asi ocupe el puesto otro a quien saquear claro mientras tanto se van guardando los beneficios donde ya no entren mas en la timba como estan haciendo.
Los megarricos compran masivamente lingotes de oro porque no se fían de ningún activo financiero

Veis como los ricos tambien lloran y tienen miedo.


----------



## SNB4President (2 Oct 2008)

Ahora mismo, IBEX35 sube 0,80% pero está empezando a girarse debido a la apertura del Jones de -1%.


----------



## Jucari (2 Oct 2008)

DJ -1,9%..."pa abajo"....los ricos ya estan preparando el terreno para el subidón de mañana despues del plan de rescate....cabrones....


----------



## Jucari (2 Oct 2008)

Paski dijo:


> En general se da por aprobado el plan de rescate en segunda votacion, pero, no se por que, me da la impresion de que este no se aprobará y por supuesto habra alguien que aprovechará la ocasion para hacer mucho dinero.



Puedes poner la mano en el fuego de que el plan se aprobara, a EU le interesan unas elecciones en paz....despues....Dios dira...


----------



## Jucari (2 Oct 2008)

Paski dijo:


> No se lo que le intersesa a los EEUU pero, por ejemplo, no creo que les interesara demasiado ir a Irak y fueron. Quiero decir que los intereses de EEUU puede que ya no importen a nadie y esto sea un salvese quien pueda, en el mejor de los casos.



Te doy la razón, pero las presiones de todos los bandos, tanto demócratas como republicanos indican que el acuerdo es seguro, mas allá de lo que comentas, todo es posible y si ya ocurrió en 1ª votación un NO tambien puede ocurrir mañana, para mi la verdad lo mejor para mañana es un NO, que caiga todo de golpe y punto, pq el SI es alargar la agonía mes tras mes...


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (2 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Puedes poner la mano en el fuego de que el plan se aprobara, a EU le interesan unas elecciones en paz....despues....Dios dira...



EU = UE = Union Europea (European Union)

EEUU = USA

No liemos terminos..


----------



## chameleon (2 Oct 2008)

que le pasa al IBEX, se está hundiendo!!!

¿Qué pasa? GE se hunde en Wall Street; El Congreso no votará hasta el viernes noche (ver vídeo)


----------



## adso de melk (2 Oct 2008)

no lo suficiente


----------



## un marronazo (2 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> que le pasa al IBEX, se está hundiendo!!!
> 
> ¿Qué pasa? GE se hunde en Wall Street; El Congreso no votará hasta el viernes noche (ver vídeo)



el ibex,España 35	
11053
11061
16:51
-122
Wall Street	
10624
10628
16:51
-205
Fórex contado EUR/USD	
13813.1
13815.1
16:51
-194.6
Euro STOKK 50	
3019.5
3021.5
16:51
-75.0
Crudo Brent	
9098
9107
16:51
-403
Alemania 30	
5661.5
5663.5
16:51
-144.5
Oro al contado	
834.70
835.20
16:51
-36.00
Fórex contado EUR/JPY	
14554.5
14557.5
16:51
-254.4


es increible lo rapido que está sucediendo todo :


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (2 Oct 2008)

este cambio de opinión del Ibex es porque Trinchete se ha mantenido en sus trece o porque el Douyons ha empezado coloradete? :


----------



## El_Presi (2 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> que le pasa al IBEX, se está hundiendo!!!



un poquito exagerado, ¿no?


----------



## Jucari (2 Oct 2008)

Ya vereis como sube mañana.....  ....riete de la espuma cervezera....


----------



## Pepius (2 Oct 2008)

Yo en bolsa soy un zote, pero qué queréis que os diga. a mí esto me parece un chiringuito, todo el día p'arriba y p'abajo según lo que se rumoree por allí. No me quiero ni imaginar la cantidad de especulatas que deben de estar forrándose (y arruinándose) por día con todo el temita este.


----------



## Jucari (2 Oct 2008)

Pepius dijo:


> Yo en bolsa soy un zote, pero qué queréis que os diga. a mí esto me parece un chiringuito, todo el día p'arriba y p'abajo según lo que se rumoree por allí. No me quiero ni imaginar la cantidad de especulatas que deben de estar forrándose (y arruinándose) por día con todo el temita este.



Ver archivo adjunto 4462


Esto es la bolsa hoy dia.....


----------



## Gorbachofff (2 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> un poquito exagerado, ¿no?



Yo acabo de ver la gráfica diaria y es una galleta repentina. Ha pasado algo??

Edit: En hora y media ha pasado de 11.300 a 11.030


----------



## Misterio (2 Oct 2008)

Bueno los datos del paro en USA que son lamentables y que el S&P se deja el 2.5%, de hecho el Ibex es de los que mejor se estan comportando, veremos como termina.


----------



## Pindik87 (2 Oct 2008)

El Ibex está bajando porqué el Dow Jones está bajando, las cosas funcionan así estos días.


----------



## un marronazo (2 Oct 2008)

Gorbachofff dijo:


> Yo acabo de ver la gráfica diaria y es una galleta repentina. Ha pasado algo??



alguien sabe como va el franco suizo????


----------



## chameleon (2 Oct 2008)

Gorbachofff dijo:


> Yo acabo de ver la gráfica diaria y es una galleta repentina. Ha pasado algo??



hombre, yo me refería a que ha perdido casi un 3% en apenas dos horas ... es una buena ostia.
pasa que al final parece que votarán mañana por la noche, y hoy estaban todos los especulatas agazapados esperando el rebote de mñana, que al final será el lunes seguramente...


----------



## Misterio (2 Oct 2008)

Ojo al descalabro del s&P 1123 y cae un 3.20%


----------



## Mocito Feliz (2 Oct 2008)

Hay que meter presion a los congresistas y que mejor manera que con una bajada sobre sus espaldas que les deje claro el mensaje: "si votais NO mandais todo a la mierda".

Imaginate si encima sube la bolsa antes de la votacion, no seria serio. 

Presion, presion.


----------



## DAOIZ_XXI (2 Oct 2008)

Cierre de hoy:

IBEX 35: 11.002,30 (-1,61%)


----------



## Paisaje (2 Oct 2008)

Vaya desinfle final, ¿no? 
pet,pet...prrrrrrrrt...


----------



## Pillao (2 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> alguien sabe como va el franco suizo????



Marchando una de CHF: 







Chart CHF to EUR | CHFEUR=X | Yahoo! Finanzen


----------



## Pindik87 (2 Oct 2008)

El Dow Jones ya se deja cerca de un 3%.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (2 Oct 2008)

El dichoso plan gringo se va a aprobar, pero, solo por imaginar, imaginemos qeu no se aprueba mañana...


----------



## un marronazo (2 Oct 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> Marchando una de CHF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



coñe ¡¡¡¡ va ser cuestion de comprar unos poquitos por si acasooooo


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (2 Oct 2008)

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets




> 20:28:09 h.
> Plan de rescate
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Misterio (2 Oct 2008)

El S&P se sigue yendo por el barranco 1116


----------



## ronald29780 (2 Oct 2008)

No quiero aburriros y sé qué es el hilo del IBEX, pero el S&P esta bajando.

Ahorita 1.115,08.


----------



## El_Presi (2 Oct 2008)

¿qué hace el DOW cerca de mínimos? a ver si ahora se van a dar cuenta que a parte de los banquitos, los datos macroeconómicos dan auténtica pena.


----------



## chameleon (2 Oct 2008)

la presidenta del congreso acaba de decir que si no está segura no se llevará el plan al congreso para su votación (no tengo llink lo acaban de decir en intereconomía)
por cierto los futuros del ibex cayendo por debajo de los 11950


----------



## Misterio (2 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> la presidenta del congreso acaba de decir que si no está segura no se llevará el plan al congreso para su votación (no tengo llink lo acaban de decir en intereconomía)
> por cierto los futuros del ibex cayendo por debajo de los 11950



En Cárpatos sale, con lo cual el voto sería secreto ya que esta consultando.. y claro sino hay cámaras..

La bolsa de Brasil cae un 9%.


----------



## El_Presi (2 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> la presidenta del congreso acaba de decir que si no está segura no se llevará el plan al congreso para su votación (no tengo llink lo acaban de decir en intereconomía)
> por cierto los futuros del ibex cayendo por debajo de los 11950



pero es que ya estaba cayendo bastante antes de las declaraciones


----------



## un marronazo (2 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> pero es que ya estaba cayendo bastante antes de las declaraciones



esto no lo suben ni con grua


----------



## ronald29780 (2 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> ¿qué hace el DOW cerca de mínimos? a ver si ahora se van a dar cuenta que a parte de los banquitos, los datos macroeconómicos dan auténtica pena.



Esto es lo qué pasa:

Como ya han transcurrido un par de dias entre el final draft entre los lideres de los reps y de los dems, la gente va enterandose que el PLAN no vale. Y estarán mandando mails a sus representantes, informandoles de su posicion.

Y la situacion macro va tambien de mal en peor = baja la bolsa.

Aunque las incongruencias siguen estando allí.

*Monsterspeculator* esta haciendo incapie en eso todos los días. 

Algo gordo se esta preparando.


----------



## un marronazo (2 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Esto es lo qué pasa:
> 
> Como ya han transcurrido un par de dias entre el final draft entre los lideres de los reps y de los dems, la gente va enterandose que el PLAN no vale. Y estarán mandando mails a sus representantes, informandoles de su posicion.
> 
> ...



sip esto va muy deprisa.  (es que ya no hay confianza, ni verguenza, ni na de na )


----------



## ronald29780 (2 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> sip esto va muy deprisa.  (es que ya no hay confianza, ni verguenza, ni na de na )



Estamos en crisis.

¿Verdad?

¿Cual es el valor clasico de refugiarse?

El oro, ¿verdad?

Aqui un link al indicé canadiense de *productores* de oro.

Si no teneis ganas, os lo digo yo:

Baja un 11% ahora. 

Con 2 cojones.

Esto no es normal.

^SPTTGD: Summary for S&P/TSX Capped Gold Index (Inte - Yahoo! Canada Finance - Share Prices, Charts, News and more


----------



## Tupper (2 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Estamos en crisis.
> 
> ¿Verdad?
> 
> ...



Bueno, siempre nos quedarán los bonos alemanes...


----------



## imyourend (2 Oct 2008)

Como le ha ido al popular con la nueva calificacion AA- :?


----------



## Dazis (2 Oct 2008)

Estamos en una crisis de liquidez, lo que se necesita es dinero, así que las empresas y estados venden oro para tener liquidez, y al entrar tanto oro en el mercado este baja de precio, por eso yo la bajada no la veo tan rara. Empezará a subir cuando saquen la máquina de hacer billetes y empiece la inflación.


----------



## un marronazo (2 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Estamos en crisis.
> 
> ¿Verdad?
> 
> ...




a ver que yo me aclare... esto es papel oroooo? futuros oro?
perdona la ignorancia pero no se lo que es:o
Esto no es normal.


----------



## imyourend (2 Oct 2008)

ME llevaria una gran sorpresa si saliera que no otra vez en la votacion.
Pero si ya dicen que se votara solo si tienen la seguridad de que salga que si, como que le han quitado la gracia al tema.


----------



## Mocito Feliz (2 Oct 2008)

Dazis dijo:


> Estamos en una crisis de liquidez, lo que se necesita es dinero, así que las empresas y estados venden oro para tener liquidez



Se de buena tinta que Telefonia y Ferrovial estan vendiendo todo el oro que tienen.


----------



## Misterio (2 Oct 2008)

1113 S&P estamos al lado del mínimo del otro día, el final de sesión se presenta emocionante.


----------



## creative (2 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> 1113 S&P estamos al lado del mínimo del otro día, el final de sesión se presenta emocionante.



viernes rosa viernes rosa viernes rosa!!!!


wall pierde 380 puntacos!!!!º


----------



## Pillao (2 Oct 2008)

Mocito Feliz dijo:


> Se de buena tinta que Telefonia y Ferrovial estan vendiendo todo el oro que tienen.



Pues da la impresión, que los de oro direct se estubiesen quedando sin existencias... 

Pasen y vean:

Oro Direct - Lingotes y monedas de oro y plata


----------



## Misterio (2 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> viernes rosa viernes rosa viernes rosa!!!!
> 
> 
> wall pierde 380 puntacos!!!!º



Olvidar el Dow, que aquí lo que vale es el S&P que son 500 índices, como mañana el Ibex no se la pegue yo no entiendo nada.


----------



## un marronazo (2 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Esto es lo qué pasa:
> 
> Como ya han transcurrido un par de dias entre el final draft entre los lideres de los reps y de los dems, la gente va enterandose que el PLAN no vale. Y estarán mandando mails a sus representantes, informandoles de su posicion.
> 
> ...



aqui tienes lo gordo, pa la semana que viene

Breakdown Approaches Climax ::


----------



## cuestaabajo (2 Oct 2008)

Dazis dijo:


> Estamos en una crisis de liquidez, lo que se necesita es dinero, así que las empresas y estados venden oro para tener liquidez, y al entrar tanto oro en el mercado este baja de precio, por eso yo la bajada no la veo tan rara. Empezará a subir cuando saquen la máquina de hacer billetes y empiece la inflación.



Si esa liquidez fuera a alguna parte. Pero no veo a los bancos muy dispuestos a conceder créditos. Y si los Estados dedican ese dinero a tapar pufos bancarios, tampoco irá muy lejos.

La inflación ni está ni se le espera, me temo. Salvo que a los chinos les dé por deshacerse de sus reservas en dólares.


----------



## un marronazo (2 Oct 2008)

Breakdown Approaches Climax

por dios, la fed ha dado aviso que la semana que viene los bancos estaran OF

el DOW 10497


----------



## pR0gr4m3R (2 Oct 2008)

.. y yo pregunto a los que saben en el hilo..

.. y como es posible que con este bajon .. el Dolar recupere posiciones con respecto al Euro y lo veamos en 1,38.. niveles de hace un año??


----------



## INTRUDER (2 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> Breakdown Approaches Climax
> 
> por dios, la fed ha dado aviso que la semana que viene los bancos estaran OF
> 
> el DOW 10497



¿Esta gente quiere reiniciar el sistema como si fuera un ordenador? ::


----------



## ronald29780 (2 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> a ver que yo me aclare... esto es papel oroooo? futuros oro?
> perdona la ignorancia pero no se lo que es:o
> Esto no es normal.





Si, parece que son los certificados de oro. (Ahora baja un 14%

Pero este ni siquiero era el link correcto, iba a poner este:

^GSPTTMT: Components for S&P/TSX Capped Materials Index - Yahoo! Canada Finance - Share Prices, Charts, News and more

Estos son las mineras, entre ellos la mitad mineras de oro, plata, platinium y diamantes. Baja ahora casi un 16%. :

Esto es de locos...


----------



## un marronazo (2 Oct 2008)

INTRUDER dijo:


> ¿Esta gente quiere reiniciar el sistema como si fuera un ordenador? ::



pues yoo no entiendo ni jota, por esto creo se esta cociendo algo muy gordo


----------



## un marronazo (2 Oct 2008)

A VER si la bajada del euro es alguna informacion de europa, por que mira la cotizacion con el yen


----------



## adso de melk (2 Oct 2008)

No me lo creo, esas cosas no se avisan, si de verdad fueran a ocurrir te lo encontrarías de un día para otro. 

El sistema no va a permitir salida de cash a palas una semana antes de un corralito temporal, fake, fake, aunque estaría muy gracioso que fuese verdad.


----------



## un marronazo (2 Oct 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Se está cociendo al 80-90% de la población; ciertamente es gordo lo que se cuece.



toy talmente de acuerdo,


----------



## Borjita burbujas (2 Oct 2008)

Mucho cuidado el 7 de Octubre. :


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Oct 2008)

*¿Por que el dolar se refuerza?*

Parece paradójico que en la situación en que se encuentra EEUU el dolar se refuerze, no hay tal misterio, el dolar esta siguiendo las leyes de la oferta y la demanda.

Lo bancos no prestan, ni entre ellos ni a las empresas o personas, hay un credit-crunch que corta el flujo de dolares a la economia, sin embargo las empresas y particulares han de devolver sus prestamos en dolares que van a engrosar las arcas de los bancos y que no vuelven a la circulación.

Este drenaje de dolares de la economia real a la financiera hace que haya menos dolares disponibles para las transacciones, sobre todo las que se tienen que pagar en dolares; alimentos, petroleo, minerales, etc.

Algunos analistas prevén que esta situación podria extenderse durante todo el año 2009.



> Business Feed Article | Business | guardian.co.uk
> .....
> The dollar is also a counter-cyclical currency, analysts said. When the global economy is growing and bank balance sheets are expanding rapidly, the dollar usually weakens as many of these dollar loans are turned into other currencies.
> But this is not one of those times.
> *A collapse in the level of bank capital is causing the banks to drastically curtail their lending*. The dollar should continue the powerful rally of the past two months into December and probably next year," said John Taylor, president of the $12-billion hedge fund FX Concepts in New York.



Si sigue la cerrazón bancaria y la falta de liquidez en dolares quizas algunas economias se planteen el cambio hacia otras divisas más disponibles, los efectos del plan de salvamento estan por ver y la entrada en recesión de EEUU es otro factor a añadir, cualquier pronostico se hace pues imposible.


----------



## random8429 (2 Oct 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> Pues da la impresión, que los de oro direct se estubiesen quedando sin existencias...
> 
> Pasen y vean:
> 
> Oro Direct - Lingotes y monedas de oro y plata



hostia puta, solo tienen lingotes de 1kg. Han agotado todos los tipos de lingotes pequeños, estan sin stock.

ACOJONANTE


----------



## elias2 (2 Oct 2008)

si....joder........no me extraña que no bajan los precios, la gente COMPRA IGUAL!!!


----------



## elias2 (2 Oct 2008)

o puede ser que no quieran vender mas barato cuando el oro baja y que sacan los productos que no quieren vender con poco margen


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (2 Oct 2008)

Lo siento si ya está, pero no lo encuentro en el buscador.

"En los bancos de EE.UU. ya hay un corralito de facto para los depósitos"




> DECLARACIONES DE JAIME ROJKIND, ESPECIALISTA EN FINANZAS ARGENTINO
> "En los bancos de EE.UU. ya hay un corralito de facto para los depósitos"
> Lo dijo a Clarín el titular de la Cámara Argentina-EE.UU. de Comercio para el Medio Oeste.
> Por: Paula Lugones
> ...


----------



## random8429 (2 Oct 2008)

Y encima con lo carísimos que son estos tios. La gente está comprando oro a cualquier precio

edit:

elias: si puede ser; que prevean que el oro esté pasando por un pequeño bache y hallan retirado los productos durante unos días hasta que se recupere


----------



## el arquitecto (2 Oct 2008)

random8429 dijo:


> hostia puta, solo tienen lingotes de 1kg. Han agotado todos los tipos de lingotes pequeños, estan sin stock.
> 
> ACOJONANTE



pues los venden a 23.000€ el kg
y el oro cotiza a aprox. 19.500€ el kg... eso es normal?? porque se llevan un porcentaje guapo...


----------



## un marronazo (2 Oct 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> pues los venden a 23.000€ el kg
> y el oro cotiza a aprox. 19.500€ el kg... eso es normal?? porque se llevan un porcentaje guapo...



es normal, en ciode, mira el enlace de sempsa una cosa el la cotizacion y otra los lingotes, pero tienes certificados y factura

COTIZACIONES ORO EN TIEMPO REAL

clica en la pestaña de sempsa


----------



## random8429 (2 Oct 2008)

Yo solo es pensar en el precio que tenía el lingote de 1kg en orodirect cuando empecé a entrar en el foro, 16800 €, y el precio al que está ahora y se me ponen los pelos de punta.


----------



## el arquitecto (2 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> es normal, en ciode, mira el enlace de sempsa una cosa el la cotizacion y otra los lingotes, pero tienes certificados y factura
> 
> COTIZACIONES ORO EN TIEMPO REAL
> 
> clica en la pestaña de sempsa



vaya, que curioso, pensaba que se vendian en lingotes y que la cotizacion era el precio de esos lingotes...

entonces que es la cotizacion? oro no refinado?

la diferencia, los 2 mil y pico euros, es lo que vale meter el oro en un molde y ponerle un sellico?


----------



## un marronazo (3 Oct 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> vaya, que curioso, pensaba que se vendian en lingotes y que la cotizacion era el precio de esos lingotes...
> 
> entonces que es la cotizacion? oro no refinado?
> 
> la diferencia, los 2 mil y pico euros, es lo que vale meter el oro en un molde y ponerle un sellico?



el oro en bruto supongo, hacer monedas o lingotes tiene un costo, por esto cuando en el foro se habla del costo que si ha bajado e oro yo siempre digo que no ha variado en tres meses creo mas de 1500 euros kg


----------



## ronald29780 (3 Oct 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> pues los venden a 23.000€ el kg
> y el oro cotiza a aprox. 19.500€ el kg... eso es normal?? porque se llevan un porcentaje guapo...





¿Has pensado en el IVA?


----------



## elias2 (3 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¿Has pensado en el IVA?



no....el oro de inversion esta exento de IVA, el oro de joyeria si paga IVA


----------



## ronald29780 (3 Oct 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> no....el oro de inversion esta exento de IVA, el oro de joyeria si paga IVA



¿Esto vale tambíen para el oro en lingotes?

Si es el caso, se cortan una buena tajada...:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Oct 2008)

El oro no paga IVA. Es normal que se venda el oro con una comision "over spot" pero no las animaladas que tenemos ahora.

A lo que asistimos es a un desacople entre el precio "oficial" y el precio reel, el de la calle. Ayer en Paris el lingote de 1Kg se vendia en la calle a 21000 euros y los Krugerrands a 740 euros. Los Napoleones a 200 euros y los "20 dolars" a 840.


----------



## random8429 (3 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¿Esto vale tambíen para el oro en lingotes?
> 
> Si es el caso, se cortan una buena tajada...:



Si, si te fijas en la página pone el porcentaje de IVA que se le aplica (0%):

Oro Direct - Oro de inversión. Compraventa de oro y plata

Sin embargo el lingote de plata si paga IVA:

Oro Direct - Oro de inversión. Compraventa de oro y plata


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Oct 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *¿Por que el dolar se refuerza?*
> 
> Parece paradójico que en la situación en que se encuentra EEUU el dolar se refuerze, no hay tal misterio, el dolar esta siguiendo las leyes de la oferta y la demanda.
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo con tu analisis Alvin. De la misma manera los bancos europeos (que no estan mejor) harian lo mismo con el euro y este se apreciaria.

A lo que asistimos es al debilitamiento del euro debido a varias cosas:

(1) La irrupcion de la crisis bancaria en Europa (Fortis, Dexia).

(2) La recuperacion de inversiones americanas en europea en busca de obtener liquidez.

Esta venta de activos va a hacer que todo baje (bolsa, oro, etc) en un primer momento. A esperar el buen momento para comprar.


----------



## ronald29780 (3 Oct 2008)

Ya esta. No teneis que darme más la lata.

Hubiera encajado demasiado bien:

19.000 x 0.16 + 19.000 = 22.040

Y todavia un margen bonito para el vendedor.

¿Quien se piensa que esten *TAN* avaricisos?


----------



## elias2 (3 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Ya esta. No teneis que darme más la lata.
> 
> Hubiera encajado demasiado bien:
> 
> ...



puedes comprobar la diferencia de precios con

Bureau de change Bruxelles / Wisselkantoor te Brussel - Gold & Forex International


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con tu analisis Alvin. De la misma manera los bancos europeos (que no estan mejor) harian lo mismo con el euro y este se apreciaria.



El Euro aun no es la moneda de intercambio mundial, aunque el 27% de las reservas mundiales sean en Euros, el 62.5% lo son en dolares, (fuente: Explaining the dollar's resilience | The resilient dollar | The Economist), eso no es lo más importante, el dolar se utiliza casi exclusivamente en los mercados internacionales, oro, petroleo, alimentos, etc. y se deben cambiar las diferentes divisas a dolares para poder comerciar.

Los bancos centrales de todo el mundo se han volcado a dar liquidez en dolares, pero no llegan a la economia real, se quedan en las entidades financieras.



> Europe Central Banks Race To Smooth Bank Liquidity Wed
> 
> The ECB said it would offer up to $50 billion dollars in overnight funds to cash-strapped banks in a repurchase operation Wednesday.
> Separately, the BoE said that it would give out an extra $30 billion in dollar funds maturing Oct. 7 in a similar tender.



Este "embalsamiento" de la liquidez en dolares hace que el LIBOR se dispare ya que muchas empresas necesitan de los dolares para comerciar, aunque el interes base de EEUU este a un 2%.



> EuroWeek (Suscripción)
> The loan for the steel company carries a margin of 200bp over Libor. Circuit board manufacturer Hannstar Board Holdings has signed its $80m three year loan. ...
> 
> Libor Rises, Commercial Paper Slumps as Credit Freeze Deepens - Bloomberg.com: Worldwide



Tenemos por un lado las necesidades de los bancos muchos de los cuales quieren cerrar posiciones en dolares pagando lo que deben y que por ello antes han de comprar dolares , por otro las necesidades del comercio internacional que necesita dolares para funcionar, la conjunción de ambos factores ha encarecido el dolar a pesar de los malos datos sobre la economia americana.

Las dificultades que atraviesa el Euro y la economia solo son circustancias que ayudan a la subida del dolar.


----------



## adso de melk (3 Oct 2008)

Hoy toca bajar, lo interesante será por la tarde cuando abra WS. Aver que banco se va a pique.


----------



## ronald29780 (3 Oct 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> Hoy toca bajar, lo interesante será por la tarde cuando abra WS. Aver que banco se va a pique.



Va a bajar, luego abre WS y luego hay rebote.

Caballo ganador para la proxima quiebra:

Metlife, ya hay demasiados rumores para que no quiebre...


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Oct 2008)

bueno a mi me la trae al pelo, he vendido mis IBR.. ganando un 13% aprox esta semana... de 2,90 a 3,30


no quiero sorpresas.... la bolsa de usa esta en la raya de salida e igual se le cala el motor


----------



## un marronazo (3 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¿Has pensado en el IVA?



el oro no paga iva


----------



## SNB4President (3 Oct 2008)

Resumen de lo que llevamos de mañana: el Ibex dando bandazos sin rumbo entre los 11.000 y los 11.100; los futuros del DJI casi planos, todo el mundo a la espera de la votación que se producirá una vez cerradas las bolsas. ¿Qué pasará esta tarde-noche? ¿Volverá a pasar como el viernes pasado, que subieron para tomar posiciones con la esperanza de que se aprobara el plan durante el fin de semana y como la cosa no chutó cayeron el lunes?


----------



## aterriza como puedas (3 Oct 2008)

Lo primero que esperan son los datos de creación de empleo no agrícola (prev: -100.000) y la tasa de paro (prev: 6,1%) de las 14:30h. Los datos de ayer no auguran nada bueno y si salen peor de lo esperado puede haber tirón a la baja.


----------



## ertitoagus (3 Oct 2008)

la pregunta es si les quedan ganas de jugarsela de nuevo a los que se pillaron los dedos la semana pasada o han aprendido la lección para una semana después.

O quizás la pregunta es si les queda pasta que jugar a los que la perdieron la semana pasada apostando al megarebote por aprobar el dichoso plan.


----------



## adso de melk (3 Oct 2008)

por que sube?????
no lo entiendo, doy por hecho que se va a aprobar el plan Bush, que está descontado.


??????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## DAOIZ_XXI (3 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Lo primero que esperan son los datos de creación de empleo no agrícola (prev: -100.000) y la tasa de paro (prev: 6,1%) de las 14:30h. Los datos de ayer no auguran nada bueno y si salen peor de lo esperado puede haber tirón a la baja.



-159.000 (mucho peor de lo esperado)


----------



## adso de melk (3 Oct 2008)

por eso no lo entiendo.

los futuros USA? + o -? creo que menos

ademas la diferencia de Europa a nosotros es abismal, y eso que la noticia del día es una ERE bestial.


----------



## SNB4President (3 Oct 2008)

El DJI sube un 1% de entrada.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (3 Oct 2008)

mierda de país: Miles de trabajadores se van al paro y la bolsa sube como la espuma...


----------



## DAOIZ_XXI (3 Oct 2008)

Se está descontando claramente que el plan de rescate va a ser aprobado. ¿Y si no se aprueba? ¿qué podría pasar el lunes?
Aunque a lo mejor se retrasa su aprobación para dar más vidilla a las bolsas. Esto no hay quien lo entienda.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Oct 2008)

Antiguamente cuando las personas eran consideradas, obreros o proletarios, una tasa de paro elevada ayudaba a la competitividad al disminuir los salarios,. Hoy en dia cuando las personas son consideradas consumidores una tasa de paro elevada es una caida del mercado potencial, más teniendo en cuenta que las cifras estan trucadas y lo más probable sea que haya aumentado el doble.

Para entender eso los ejpertos necesitan un dia o dos pensado y ademas, ahora estan por la aprobación del plan y no pueden pensar en dos cosas a la vez.


----------



## Indiosingracia (3 Oct 2008)

Bienvenidos a la NUEVA ECONOMIA. Próximamente los libros de texto en su librería más cercana.


----------



## laura (3 Oct 2008)

¿hay alguna buena noticia? ¿por que esta subiendo tanto hoy el ibex?


----------



## DAOIZ_XXI (3 Oct 2008)

Hora: 16:40
IBEX 35: 11.362,30 (+3,27%)

Con la que está cayendo :


----------



## adso de melk (3 Oct 2008)

análisis, análisis, análisis. No es normal las subidas en las bolsas mundiales. ¿por que esta pasando? puede que sepan con certeza que los tipos van hacia abajo y que el ladrillo ya no es un negocio con lo cual el único refugio del dinero o son las comoditis de los wuebos o es la bolsa. El riesgo es alto pero puede que la ganancia acorto sea mucha.

Esto directamente no puede durar estamos en un canibalismo financiero donde las empresas se van a comer a si mismas pero el dineo final que sale de la gente que compra, consume y trabaja va a mandar todo esto a la mierda, es cuestión de tiempo, paciencia, paciencia, lo que está ocurriendo son los estertores de un millonario moribundo que se niega a admitir que su tiempo ha pasado. PACIENCIA


----------



## Borjita burbujas (3 Oct 2008)

* 17:02:54* *11.436,20* *3,94* Arriba ¡¡


----------



## explorador (3 Oct 2008)

¿ha sido ya la votación en el Congreso?


----------



## adso de melk (3 Oct 2008)

políticas viejas para nuevos problemas. Lo que esta ocurriendo a nivel mundial no lo van a solucionar bajando tipos. Podemos bajar a cero pero los bancos no van a prestar dinero tan alegremente y es mas, si bajan terminaran regalando el dinero por que el que se lo lleva no lo va a devolver, por otra parte están presionando para aquel que tenga dinero se lo gaste a una velocidad de vértigo con lo cual lo único que van a conseguir es retrasar el problema uno o dos meses, a partir de ese momento vendrá el apocalipsis, y esta vez va en serio,esto se acaba, disfruten, follen y beban porque no llegamos al 2010, así imposible.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Oct 2008)

es que la FED va a recortar tipos y creen que aqui ocurrirá lo mismo... en Europa como van?

no quiero pensar ni por un segundo que no se aprueba el plan EL OXTION DEL LUNES... estos ultimos momentos alguien deberia plegar velas y recoger parte delo ganado hoy, por si acaso


----------



## El_Presi (3 Oct 2008)

queréis que la bolsa baje y que los tipos suban. O una cosa o la otra, es de cajón. Hay mucho desesperado en el foro de euribor siempre sube, la bolsa siempre se hunde y cuando no lo hace, se ponen a abrir hilos de que hemos fracasado y que los pisos subirán vertiginosamente. Cuidado con esta gente que luego usan sus declaraciones para decir que la tendencia general del foro ha fallado en "sus predicciones"


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> queréis que la bolsa baje y que los tipos suban. O una cosa o la otra, es de cajón. Hay mucho desesperado en el foro de euribor siempre sube, la bolsa siempre se hunde y cuando no lo hace, se ponen a abrir hilos de que hemos fracasado y que los pisos subirán vertiginosamente. Cuidado con esta gente que luego usan sus declaraciones para decir que la tendencia general del foro ha fallado en "sus predicciones"



no hemos fracasado, lo que pasa que las fases (de mi firma), cada vez son mas largas.... en menos de 1 año entraremos en la ultima que será la mas larga de todas


----------



## kaos (3 Oct 2008)

A cierre... 

Ibex 11418 +3,78%

san 11,69 7,64%
bbva 12,30  6,31%

saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Oct 2008)

estoy deseando de tener resultados YA, el lunes lo hace Banesto y al siguiente una Caixa...


----------



## ronald29780 (3 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> estoy deseando de tener resultados YA, el lunes lo hace Banesto y al siguiente una Caixa...



¿Quien va a publicar resultados?

¿Cuando?

Lo intercambio por la la info, que los puts del Dax estan planos, desde esta tarde (despuies de su bajada, claro esta).


----------



## Lino (3 Oct 2008)

DAOIZ_XXI dijo:


> Hora: 16:40
> IBEX 35: 11.362,30 (+3,27%)
> 
> Con la que está cayendo :



¿No será que exageramos un pelín?


----------



## El_Presi (3 Oct 2008)

¿se batirá hoy el record de subidas en Wall Street?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Oct 2008)

megamik dijo:


> Miles de trabajadores también tienen ahorros invertidos en bolsa.



[mode ironic=ON]

Si...seguro que son ellos que la mueven...

[mode ironic=OFF]


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Oct 2008)

no creo que se bata records, la gente ha tenido ya 2 sustos despues de 2 subidotas, no?

en breve empieza las presentaciones de resultados...


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (3 Oct 2008)

Humor ingles ¿está puesto en el foro?

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/k5RaBCxNrWPK4dHSpY


----------



## ronald29780 (3 Oct 2008)

El S&P esta superando su techo de hoy...


----------



## El_Presi (3 Oct 2008)

el mundo al revés, a vender, a vender


----------



## Jucari (3 Oct 2008)

Que le pasa a WS??? , no estan muy alegres que digamos..


----------



## Misterio (3 Oct 2008)

jajajaj y tanto S&P en 1129 cuando ha estado en 1153, ha sido aprobarse el plan e irse a tomar por saco. Supongo que se recupere.


----------



## El_Presi (3 Oct 2008)

el S&P ha llegado a estar a +3% y ahora +1,31%. Cualquiera se fía de estos bandazos.


----------



## chameleon (3 Oct 2008)

y el ibex baja 100 puntos


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Oct 2008)

citi lleva todo el dia en -10%... y eso que no tendra que soltar pasta para comprar.... el mundo al reves


POR CIERTO, HABRIA QUE FIJARSE EN EL VOLUMEN DE HOY DESDE LAS 19.30 EN ADELANTE PARA TOMARLO COMO DATO



que hubiera pasado esta semana si llega a haber cortos?

las bolsas latinoamericanas despues del oxtionazo (no se puede decir de otra forma) de ayer empiezan a temblar desde las 19.30


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (3 Oct 2008)

Pues Que El Plan No Sirve Para Nada

Ahora Esta Todo Como Si No Hubiese Plan


----------



## Pindik87 (3 Oct 2008)

Caída Al Abismoooooooo!!!!


----------



## Tupper (3 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> citi lleva todo el dia en -10%... y eso que no tendra que soltar pasta para comprar.... el mundo al reves



Es porque Buffet les ha "robado" debajo de sus narices su última presa (Wachovia).


----------



## Misterio (3 Oct 2008)

Me da la sensación que el post del gigahostiazo de los derivados a llegado a WS, 1120 :O


----------



## Tupper (3 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> Pues Que El Plan No Sirve Para Nada
> 
> Ahora Esta Todo Como Si No Hubiese Plan



Pues es lo que hay, éste era el último cartucho contra los indios.

Ya sólo queda volver a la esclavitud, ah no, que esa nunca se abolió del todo...


----------



## aterriza como puedas (3 Oct 2008)

Festival de volatilidad en WS. El que tenga güebos que entre.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Oct 2008)

los cowards ya han vendido... ahora entran los tiburones que han estado pendientes de la tele... los comentaristas les comen el tarro y a comprar!

como va el oro? gracias? y el otro oro?


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (3 Oct 2008)

joder ... ya solo 0.49 % la hostia va a ser de campeonato

en ig markets ha pasaDO de 151 a 81 y el ibex de -20 a -120 que es eso????


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Oct 2008)

estas atrasado, ha estado a 0,3 en positivo pero ha vuelto al 1%... todos nasdaq-dow-s&p... lleva 10 minutos estabilizado, NEW WORLD RECORD


pero la ultima (media) hora promete mucho...

igual me bajo a la tienda a por un sobre de popitas


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Oct 2008)




----------



## Perchas (3 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


>



Tachannnnnnn, como huyen y sigue bajando.......


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Oct 2008)

ROJO


----------



## Misterio (3 Oct 2008)

Ya estamos en negativo 1113 impresionante.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Oct 2008)

estamos en el dow a 63 puntos del agujero, ojo ojo... que esto puede ser la polla, que no hay soportes, por debajo...

que alguien meta dinero....!!

solbes: el de la SS!


edito a 40 puntos... bajo a por la popitas...

joder, y no he sacado aquel deposito!! por avaricia! jeje


----------



## ronald29780 (3 Oct 2008)

Vamos hacía el minimo, señores.

1109 redondos.

PD:

"Mís" puts del Dax +8% y han cerrado a las 8....


----------



## Misterio (3 Oct 2008)

Diferencia Ibex Dow 1000 points, al final va a ser que somos nosotros la primera potencia mundial.

1106 del S&P mínimo anual, ojo que nos vamos por el barranco.


----------



## El_Presi (3 Oct 2008)

ya tienen el plan de rescate, ahora quieren los tipos al 0%


----------



## aterriza como puedas (3 Oct 2008)

Esto tiene pinta de que la última media hora de negociación puede ser "interesante"....

Lo que no veo yo es a la mano de Dios dejando que el mercado cierre en rojo en un día como hoy. Apuesto a que entrará a saco, si es que no lo ha hecho ya (ha vuelto al verde de golpe).


----------



## chameleon (3 Oct 2008)

que barbaridad, estaba todo el mundo metiendo dinero para aprovechar la subida de hoy, y ahora todo para abajo...

yo he ido a por unas castañas calentitas, que son más de la época... xD


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Oct 2008)

pase lo que pase hoy, ha sido un fiasco...
para mucha gente que ha entrado a saco en el ibex 4 +31


hoy es viernes hamijos, que diria 47


----------



## chameleon (3 Oct 2008)

pues a mi me ha salvado, estaba en pérdidas esta semana y la he salvado con un poquillo de ganancia. pero si, todo el mundo espera el rebote del lunes...


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> pues a mi me ha salvado, estaba en pérdidas esta semana y la he salvado con un poquillo de ganancia. pero si, todo el mundo espera el rebote del lunes...



pues yo me deshice ayer, ganando un 13%, que ganase el ultimo, venga como diria Elliot, "empieza la tercera onda", 1 horita queda




ñiec... preparando dinerito para ibex 9800, jeje

ahora en serio: ES PREOCUPANTE DE COJONES, jugando con el borde... y NCC que ha estado a 4,19 HOY... anda por los 3


----------



## chameleon (3 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues yo me deshice ayer, ganando un 13%, que ganase el ultimo, venga como diria Elliot, "empieza la tercera onda", 1 horita queda
> 
> ñiec... preparando dinerito para ibex 9800, jeje



ya te leí, con sacyres. has tenido bueno visión ahí, yo de esa huyo como la pólvora, pero vamos estos son tiempos de aprovechar esas oportunidades a los que las sepan ver. 

congratulations


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> ya te leí, con sacyres. has tenido bueno visión ahí, yo de esa huyo como la pólvora, pero vamos estos son tiempos de aprovechar esas oportunidades a los que las sepan ver.
> 
> congratulations



que coño sacyres!!! con IBR, renovables!!


----------



## chameleon (3 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> que coño sacyres!!! con IBR, renovables!!



weeeeeeeno... 
por cierto, parece que hay recuperación, va otra vez para arriba

no...


----------



## ronald29780 (3 Oct 2008)

Otra vez asumandose al colorao...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Oct 2008)

PEPITO DE TERNERA dijo:


> Humor ingles ¿está puesto en el foro?
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/k5RaBCxNrWPK4dHSpY



Como un millón de veces...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Oct 2008)

El lunes va a ser bueno en Europa.

Estaba siguiendo el voto en dinero con el real time. DOW ha subido hasta +3% para desmoronarse instantaneamente a +2.3% 2 minutos antes del final del voto (cuando ya se sabía el resultasdo). Pinta muy feo. 

Al final el plan Paulson sólo va a servir para pagar los "golden parachutes". :


----------



## Misterio (3 Oct 2008)

1107 S&P atentos al final de sesión.


----------



## ronald29780 (3 Oct 2008)

¡Minimo!

:

1106,19


----------



## Pillao (3 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> que barbaridad, estaba todo el mundo metiendo dinero para aprovechar la subida de hoy, y ahora todo para abajo...
> 
> yo he ido a por unas castañas calentitas, que son más de la época... xD



Coño... ¿Ya hay castañas este año?

Es que uno es del Bierzo... Y hay que ver lo bien que "cotiza" un buen magosto con vino de pizarra u orujo...


----------



## Misterio (3 Oct 2008)

1102 go go


----------



## moboncio (3 Oct 2008)

no sera en octubre, esta siendo en octubre


----------



## ronald29780 (3 Oct 2008)

1104,57....:


----------



## Jucari (3 Oct 2008)

Joder WS cayendo a plomo????...pero que me he perdido algo despues de las votaciones?????


----------



## kaos (3 Oct 2008)

Dow y Nasdaq bajando mas de 1% ! 

alucinante lo de hoy :

y en mínimos anuales...

saludos


----------



## Misterio (3 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Joder WS cayendo a plomo????...pero que me he perdido algo despues de las votaciones?????



Si que saben que no vale para nada.

1099 ::::


----------



## ronald29780 (3 Oct 2008)

1100...........:


----------



## Perchas (3 Oct 2008)

Acabo de meter en el microondas una bolsa de "Pamolitas"


----------



## Perchas (3 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> 1100...........:



Yo lo estoy viendo en Google finances y no me pone los datos que tu das ?de donde los sacas? link please


----------



## Misterio (3 Oct 2008)

1098 primero las mujeres y niños por favor.


----------



## Scire (3 Oct 2008)

Sera que, ahora que les han sacudido la pasta, se van todos por patas.


Hijos de puta.

Ahora que ya tienen lo que querían...


----------



## chameleon (3 Oct 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> Coño... ¿Ya hay castañas este año?
> 
> Es que uno es del Bierzo... Y hay que ver lo bien que "cotiza" un buen magosto con vino de pizarra u orujo...



pues me las han traido de cerquita, de la zona de Lugo 

¿por cierto alguien tiene un gráfico que retrate la gran hostia de esta tarde en USA?


----------



## ronald29780 (3 Oct 2008)

Perchas dijo:


> Yo lo estoy viendo en Google finances y no me pone los datos que tu das ?de donde los sacas? link please




Marchando:



^GSPC: Summary for S&P 500 INDEX,RTH - Yahoo! Finance

Despues de un rato tienes que actualizar, al principio se autoactualizan, o como se dice...


----------



## Misterio (3 Oct 2008)

En 1099 ha cerrado, menudo hostión a partir del si del plan, 1153 llegó a estar y desde entonces en picado hacia abajo, el lunes no se si seguirá el milagro del Ibex o por fin bajará lo que tiene que bajar, o lo que es lo mismo superhostión.


----------



## Pillao (3 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> pues me las han traido de cerquita, de la zona de Lugo
> 
> ¿por cierto alguien tiene un gráfico que retrate la gran hostia de esta tarde en USA?



Bah!!... No ha sido nada:


----------



## ronald29780 (3 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> En 1099 ha cerrado, menudo hostión a partir del si del plan, 1153 llegó a estar y desde entonces en picado hacia abajo, el lunes no se si seguirá el milagro del Ibex o por fin bajará lo que tiene que bajar, o lo que es lo mismo superhostión.



Quitale un 10% al SAN, y por alli vamos todos...:

Voy a echar un ojo a las demás cositas...


----------



## aterriza como puedas (3 Oct 2008)

El DJ ha pasado de ganar el 3,5% antes de la aprobación a perder el 1,5% al final.

Según la CNBC, *la peor semana de WS en 7 años* y *el nivel más bajo del S&P500 desde Octubre del 2004*.

Ahí es nada.


----------



## Perchas (3 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Marchando:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, pero me gusta más este y creo qque es en el mismo tiempo

.INX - S&P 500 INDEX - Google Finance


----------



## faster (3 Oct 2008)

Cuando el ojete de tu vecino veas empinar, pon el tuyo a lubrificar.


----------



## ronald29780 (3 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Quitale un 10% al SAN, y por alli vamos todos...
> 
> Voy a echar un ojo a las demás cositas...



El Lunes nos vamos a pegar la puta hostia.

Enhorabuena a los compradores del DB9800, su warrant se ha apreciado en 3 horas en un 80%.

Los calls de SAN (DB13BN) bajan de 0,80 a 0,55.

:::


----------



## adso de melk (3 Oct 2008)

```
El Lunes nos vamos a pegar la puta hostia.
```
hoy tocaba y no ha pasado nada.


----------



## ronald29780 (3 Oct 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> ```
> El Lunes nos vamos a pegar la puta hostia.
> ```
> hoy tocaba y no ha pasado nada.



El Lunes lo veremos...


----------



## aterriza como puedas (3 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> El Lunes lo veremos...



Sospecho que la semana que viene pasará. Creo entender que hoy el BCE no ha tocado los tipos para poder tener una bala en la recámara por si toca acción concertada con la FED y el BoE para parar una bolsa en estado de pánico.

No sé cuando será, pero estoy convencido que el próximo movimiento de tipos (a la baja) será como Fuenteovejuna...


----------



## ronald29780 (3 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Sospecho que la semana que viene pasará. Creo entender que hoy el BCE no ha tocado los tipos para poder tener una bala en la recámara por si toca acción concertada con la FED y el BoE para parar una bolsa en estado de pánico.
> 
> No sé cuando será, pero estoy convencido que el próximo movimiento de tipos (a la baja) será como Fuenteovejuna...



Todo no se puede tener en la vida.

Ahora veremos los bancos en serios aprietos, creo que se va a reducir el credito emitido más de lo que ya hemos visto.

Los pepitos existentes tendrán escozores, porque no creo (vamos lo he copiado de *Miss Marple*) que el Yuri se va a relajar más. La desconfianza entre los bancos no creo que vaya a disminuir.

Hasta ahora, el spread entre tipo y el yuri no ha hecho otra cosa que crecer...

Así, seguimos en nuestro camino al "fuego limpiador".


----------



## fmartin (3 Oct 2008)

Parece que el Tom Jones no confia en el plan de recuperación...







En esta foto se aprecia que ha bajado y que está en su soporte... 

Bueno ahora el enlace... -1,50% ahora mismo.

http://www.elmundo.es/mundodinero/bolsas/ficha_indiceDOW_JONES_30-3199.html


----------



## aterriza como puedas (3 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 21:49:27 h. *Intradía*
> 
> El mercado ha hablado muy claro. Toda la euforia de esta mañana no eran más que fuegos artificiales. La bajada ha sido tremenda y contundente. La tendencia es bajista y mejor no contradecirla. Es la enésima vez que esto sucede, así que mejor no fiarse mucho en el futuro. Que se rompan directrices bajistas al alza, y de momento no tiene ninguna pinta.
> 
> ...



O sea, que todo el mundo sabe (lógicamente) que los 700.000 solo son unos fuegos artificiales muy caros.


----------



## uno (3 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> O sea, que todo el mundo sabe (lógicamente) que los 700.000 solo son unos fuegos artificiales muy caros.



Menos los sufridos contribuyentes.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2008)

City va de cine, perdiendo mas del 18%


----------



## aterriza como puedas (3 Oct 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Puta Obsesión con parar el pánico bursatil
> 
> Si no pararon la borrachera, no se puede parar la resaca.



Alvaro de la Iglesia, D.E.P., decía que *nada asusta más a un niño que ver llorar a un adulto*.

Probablemente una acción concertada dará más miedo, no lo calmará. Pero en medio del incendio hemos llamado a los pirómanos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


>



me reafirmo lo de ayer, vinieron unas amigas a casa y nos pimplamos una botellita de vino y unos preparados de esos, pero estuve siguiendo entre plato y plato como iba al 1,50% pa bajo...

creo que ayer le salvo la campana un poco a usa


----------



## SNB4President (4 Oct 2008)

Pues lo que puede pasar el lunes/martes... y viendo como la misma bolsa se prepara...

*NYSE Announces Fourth-Quarter 2008 Circuit-Breaker Levels*
NYSE, New York Stock Exchange > About Us > News & Events > News Releases > Press Release 09-30-2008

¿Os imagináis que antes de mediodía baje a los 7.000? Ya veo que tendríamos un terremoto generalizado en toda España, causado por todos los burbujistas saltando de alegría.


----------



## un marronazo (4 Oct 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Pues lo que puede pasar el lunes/martes... y viendo como la misma bolsa se prepara...
> 
> *NYSE Announces Fourth-Quarter 2008 Circuit-Breaker Levels*
> NYSE, New York Stock Exchange > About Us > News & Events > News Releases > Press Release 09-30-2008
> ...



estan notificando que depende la caida suspenderán la bolsa y los tramos de tiempo????: juer... estos ya lo predicen :


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Oct 2008)

Lo he puesto en otro hilo, pero os lo pongo aquí también, el link al libro de Coxe sobre "triple waterfall crashes":

Amazon.com: The New Reality of Wall Street : An Investor's Survival Guide to Triple Waterfalls and Other Stock Market Perils: Donald Coxe: Books

Mirando la portada de este libro (del 2003!!) sólo puedo reconocer la gráfica del IBEX que está ahora cayendo por la segunda catarata.

Si la figura técnica se realiza nos enviaría hacia los 8000 :


----------



## El_Presi (5 Oct 2008)

empiezan a dar por hecho que el domingo por la noche anunciarán alguna medida para evitar que se peguen un castañazo las bolsas

Stock Market Insider: The Week Ahead - Market Insider with Patti Domm - CNBC.com

Traders say there is fear the bail out package is too late to reverse the damage being done by the credit crunch, which has stalled the ability of some companies to raise short term capital and had made bank lending spotty.

So now traders believe the next move belongs to the Fed. "You're going to hear Bernanke out there chirping," said one trader, pointing to Fed Chairman Ben Bernanke's statement Friday endorsing the bill and promising that the Fed would use all its powers to ease the credit crunch.


"We're on alert for Sunday night for one thing. We want to hear that they are going to pay interest on reserves or cut the Fed funds rate. One or the other," said Kevin Ferry of Cronus Futures Management.


----------



## INTRUDER (5 Oct 2008)

Intentan apuntalar el edificio, pero los cimientos se cuartean a mucha velocidad y no hay hormigon en el mundo para reconstruirlos.

Todo son medidas de urgencia, sin solucion de continuidad. :

P. Lo de Hypo es bestial, por cierto no lo he posteado pues fue un solo un comentario, pero este viernes un Director de sucursal de La Caixa en Barcelona, al ser preguntado por la seguridad de nuestros ahorros dijo - hoy viernes te los garantizo, pero el lunes no se lo que pasara ... ::
O lo despedian y el tio pasaba de todo o el asunto ya se pudre entre los bancarios.


----------



## un marronazo (5 Oct 2008)

INTRUDER dijo:


> O lo despedian y el tio pasaba de todo o el asunto ya se pudre entre los bancarios.



yo creo que lo ultimo


----------



## chameleon (5 Oct 2008)

¿acabaremos mañana por debajo de los 10900?
de momento los futuros dan un -2% más o menos

¿nos salvará el tito trichi con otra inyección masiva? xD


----------



## adso de melk (5 Oct 2008)

Estamos en un extraño escenario, por un lado la bolsa USa debe de tender claramente a recuperar posiciones, sino, ¿para que han metido en el sistema 700 mil millones de $? Por otro lado si Europa no reacciona las bajadas de mañana deben ser de vértigo.

asi que.... mañana que? ¿positivo o negativo?


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (5 Oct 2008)

bueno, cuestion uno... donde se puede ver los futuros de la bolsa y...

dos--- y lo del HYPO como afectara ¿está afectando ya??


----------



## El_Presi (5 Oct 2008)

KUWAIT SE WEIGHTED INDEX	620.01	-28.21	-4.35%	05:30

TEL AVIV 25 INDEX	793.59	-53.63	-6.33%	11:26
TEL AVIV 100 INDEX	707.03	-53.86	-7.08%	11:26

QATAR
DSM 20 Index	8,664.46	-650.07	-6.98%	05:30

UAE
DFM GENERAL INDEX	3,844.27	-283.35	-6.86%	06:00


----------



## El_Presi (5 Oct 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Que es esto presi?
> Es de hoy?



sí

Bloomberg.com: World Indexes

por la parte de abajo


----------



## Alexandros (5 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> KUWAIT SE WEIGHTED INDEX	620.01	-28.21	-4.35%	05:30
> 
> TEL AVIV 25 INDEX	793.59	-53.63	-6.33%	11:26
> TEL AVIV 100 INDEX	707.03	-53.86	-7.08%	11:26
> ...




¿Son los futuros de Oriente? - 4.35%, -7% ??


----------



## El_Presi (5 Oct 2008)

es que los domingos hay bolsa en oriente medio. No se si por que las semanas son de domingo a sábado ¿?¿?


----------



## Alexandros (5 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> es que los domingos hay bolsa en oriente medio. No se si por que las semanas son de domingo a sábado ¿?¿?




Si esas son las cifras de el cierre de las bolsas de oriente...
¡¡Vaya ostión a los petrodólares!!:


¿Un anticipo de mañana?


----------



## ronald29780 (5 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> sí
> 
> Bloomberg.com: World Indexes
> 
> por la parte de abajo



¿Seguro?

Ahora abre la bolsa en Nueva Zelanda, y son las 10am allí.

Kuwait debe andar con la hora de Moscú, o sea allí es pasado las 1 de la noche.

Van a ser de ayer...


----------



## Alexandros (5 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¿Seguro?
> 
> Ahora abre la bolsa en Nueva Zelanda, y son las 10am allí.
> 
> ...



¿De ayer? No lo se, a ver si se aclara, pero vamos, no deja de ser una caida del copón.


----------



## El_Presi (5 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¿Seguro?
> 
> Ahora abre la bolsa en Nueva Zelanda, y son las 10am allí.
> 
> ...



es de hoy aquí, de ayer allí, es decir, del domingo.


----------



## Alexandros (5 Oct 2008)

05.10.2008

El índice TA-25 cayó 6.33%
*La Bolsa cerró en caída: TA-100 perdió 7.08%*


A pesar que el Presidente George Bush trasformó en ley el rescate de 700 mil millones de dólares para salvar al frágil mercado financiero estadounidense, la Bolsa de Tel Aviv permaneció inestable registrando pérdidas abruptas.
El índice TA-25 cayó 6.33% y ronda los 707.03 puntos, y el índice TA-100 cayó un 7.08% y se sitúa ahora en 714.26 puntos. El índice Tel-Tech cayó un 11.49% y se encuentra en 165.73 puntos y el índice inmobiliario descendió 11.04% hasta los 217.23 puntos. El volumen comerciado fue de 1.791 mil millones de shékels.
El intercambio se atrasó algunos minutos luego que se interrumpió la corriente como resultado de la abrupta caída del TA-25.
Sin embargo, la noticia del día fueron los bonos de deuda. El índice del Tel Bond 20 cayó 4.89% y el índice de Tel Bond cayó un 7.43%.
En el día de hoy no se produjeron intercambios de divisas. El viernes, el dólar se debilitó un 0.83% y la tasa de cambio oficial fue fijada en 3.465 shékels. El Euro perdió un 1.01% y se sitúa al nivel de 4.8023 shékels.

La Bolsa cerró en caída: TA-100 perdió 7.08% (Economía) | Aurora Digital


----------



## El_Presi (5 Oct 2008)

en cnbc un ejpertoh espera que esta noche anuncien o una bajada de tipos o que se paguen intereses por reservas, que sino, chungo chungo

"We're on alert for Sunday night for one thing. We want to hear that they are going to pay interest on reserves or cut the Fed funds rate. One or the other," said Kevin Ferry of Cronus Futures Management.


----------



## ronald29780 (5 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> es de hoy aquí, de ayer allí, es decir, del domingo.



Lo digo, porque hoy en día, en 2 horas cambia el mundo.:


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (5 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> es de hoy aquí, de ayer allí, es decir, del domingo.



El domingo "árabe" es nuestro viernes. De todas formas las noticias de hoy de los bancos holandeses, franceses y alemanes, no auguran nada bueno.


----------



## asilei (5 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> es que los domingos hay bolsa en oriente medio. No se si por que las semanas son de domingo a sábado ¿?¿?



En medio oriente el domingo es laborable. Los dias festivos son viernes y sabado.


----------



## ronald29780 (5 Oct 2008)

Pues dentro de la esperable, el NZ50 aguanta bastante bien.

Bajoncillo del 0,7%, pero estan todavia a 3% del minimo anual, 10:06 hora local...


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (5 Oct 2008)

El 29 de octubre (cuando el congreso rechazó el plan Paulson) el S&P perdió el 8,5%.

¿Batirá el record el DAX mañana?


----------



## ronald29780 (5 Oct 2008)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> El 29 de octubre (cuando el congreso rechazó el plan Paulson) el S&P perdió el 8,5%.
> 
> ¿Batirá el record el DAX mañana?



Ponderacion del Dax al dia 22/09/08

.

Name Gewichtungim DAX Anzahlder Aktien in Streubesitz Streubesitzmarktkapitalisierungin Mio. € Aktienverteilung

adidas AG 0.1311,31 % 198.178.337 7.664 Streubesitz 100 % 
Allianz SE 0.7747,74 % 452.350.000 45.466 Streubesitz 100 % 
BASF SE 0.5645,64 % 946.030.000 33.092 Streubesitz 100 % 
Bayer AG 0.7497,49 % 764.341.920 43.973 Streubesitz 100 % 
BMW AG St 0.1691,69 % 601.995.196 9.940 Johanna Quandt 16,70 %
Stefan Quandt 17,40 %
Susanne Klatten 12,50 %
Streubesitz 53,40 % 
*Commerzbank AG 0.178 1,78 %* 722.553.156 10.458 Assicurazioni Generali 8,80 %
Streubesitz 91,20 % 
Continental AG 0.1011,01 % 162.246.090 5.953 Schaeffler KG 48,32 %
Streubesitz 51,68 % 
Daimler AG 0.5995,99 % 964.557.432 35.177 Kuwait Investment Authority 7,59 %
Streubesitz 92,41 % 
*Deutsche Bank AG 0.520 5,20 %* 530.743.930 30.518 Streubesitz 100 % 
Deutsche Börse AG 0.2122,12 % 195.000.000 12.431 Streubesitz 100 % 
Deutsche Lufthansa AG 0.1191,19 % 457.937.572 6.997 Streubesitz 100 % 
Deutsche Post AG 0.2312,31 % 1.209.015.874 13.562 KfW 30,50 %
Streubesitz 69,50 % 
*Deutsche Postbank AG 0.051 0,51 %* 164.000.000 3.014 Deutsche Post AG 50 %
Streubesitz 50 % 
Deutsche Telekom AG 0.5585,58 % 4.361.319.993 32.752 KfW 16,87 %
Bundesrepublik Deutschland 14,83 %
Blackstone 4,4 %
Streubesitz 68,30 % 
E.ON AG 1.00010,00 % 1.855.750.001 58.724 E.ON 7,77 % 
Streubesitz 92,23 % 
Fresenius Medical Care
AG & Co. KGaA St 0.1181,18 % 293.583.624 6.905 Fresenius SE 36,41 %
Streubesitz 63,69 % 
Henkel KGaA Vz 0.0870,87 % 178.162.875 5.110 Streubesitz 100 % 
*Hypo Real Estate Holding AG 0.048 0,48 %* 211.084.520 2.813 Grove International Partners 7 %
Close Trustees (Cayman) Limited 5,33 %
Streubesitz 87,67 % 
Infineon Technologies AG 0.0710,71 % 749.742.085 4.165 Streubesitz 100 % 
K+S 0.1271,27 % 165.000.000 7.455 MCC Holding Ltd. 10,43 %
BASF SE 10,30 %
Streubesitz 79,27 % 
Linde AG 0.2052,05 % 168.201.095 12.051 Commerzbank AG 9,9 %
Allianz SE 6 %
Streubesitz 84,1 % 
MAN AG St 0.0900,90 % 140.974.350 5.307 Volkswagen AG 29,90 %
Streubesitz 70,10 % 
Merck KGaA 0.0870,87 % 64.621.126 5.126 Streubesitz 100 % 
METRO AG St 0.0760,76 % 324.109.563 4.446 Familie Haniel, Beisheim, Schmidt-Ruthenbeck 65,87 %
Streubesitz 34,13 
Münchener Rück AG 0.3663,66 % 206.403.804 21.487 Streubesitz 100 % 
RWE AG St 0.4524,52 % 523.405.000 26.566 RW Energie Beteiligungsgesellschaft mbH 16,09 %
RWE AG 6,10 %
Streubesitz 77,81 % 
SAP AG 0.6056,05 % 1.246.683.912 35.503 Klaus Tschira 9,24 %
Hasso Plattner 10,35 %
Dietmar Hopp 9,09 %
Streubesitz 71,32 % 
Siemens AG 0.9789,78 % 914.203.421 57.411 Familie Siemens 5,58 %
Siemens AG 5,09 %
Streubesitz 89,33 % 
ThyssenKrupp AG 0.1471,47 % 514.489.044 8.635 Alfried Krupp von Bohlen und Halbach-Stiftung 25,10 %
ThyssenKrupp 9,92 %
Streubesitz 64,98 % 
Volkswagen AG St 0.5885,88 % 294.368.987 34.536 Porsche Automobil Holding SE 35,14 %
Land Niedersachsen 20,08 %
Streubesitz 44,78 % 
Gesamt 10.000100,00 % 19.581.052.907 587.236


----------



## El_Presi (6 Oct 2008)

con el rescate de Hypo, supongo que estarán más tranquilas las cosas


----------



## ronald29780 (6 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> con el rescate de Hypo, supongo que estarán más tranquilas las cosas



Lo que parece claro es la esperada separacion del mercado.

Subirán los "refugios", bajan los demás...


----------



## belier (6 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> con el rescate de Hypo, supongo que estarán más tranquilas las cosas



Pero este tipo de rescates e incluso nacionalizaciones, ¿en que lugar dejan a los accionistas?


----------



## maquiabelo (6 Oct 2008)

*Otro día de acojone???*

Ahora mismo la cosa no pinta muy bien

España 35 11103 11121 00:25 -305 
Wall Street 10224 10230 00:25 -95 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 13651.0 13653.0 00:25 -121.0 
Euro STOKK 50 3017.5 3019.5 23:45 0.0 
Crudo Brent 9022 9028 00:50 -2 
Alemania 30 5585.4 5592.4 00:25 -202.1 
Oro al contado 831.85 832.35 00:24 -3.40 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 14352.2 14355.2 00:25 -153.9 

IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..


----------



## ronald29780 (6 Oct 2008)

maquiabelo dijo:


> Ahora mismo la cosa no pinta muy bien
> 
> España 35 11103 11121 00:25 -305
> Wall Street 10224 10230 00:25 -95
> ...



Un 3,6%...:


----------



## adso de melk (6 Oct 2008)

¿de donde están sacando el dinero para pagar a los bancos? de nuestros bolsillos. Nos dicen que de esta manera el sistema no caerá, pero la verdad es que están gastándose el dinero de todos en sustentar a unos pocos.

Lo peor es que el sistema si caerá y para variar seremos nosotros los que pagaremos con creces el desastre que se avecina, mientras que los políticos y los banqueros salen del país con sus aviones privados y nos abandonan a nuestra suerte.


----------



## DrOtis (6 Oct 2008)

En Australia también se hunde la cosa
S&P/ASX 200 4528.3 -167.10 -3.6%


----------



## El_Presi (6 Oct 2008)

TITANS 118.29 -5.39 -4.36%
HSI 17119.83 -562.57 -3.18%
NIKKEI 10585.23 -352.91 -3.23%
STI 2220.62 -76.50 -3.33%
CHINA 2213.08 -80.704 -3.52%

a ver que se sacan hoy de la manga


----------



## Tyrelfus (6 Oct 2008)

OJO AL NIKKEY, BAJANDO 516 PUNTOS.

Hoy puede ser un dia agitado.....


----------



## chameleon (6 Oct 2008)

ojo los futuros del IBEX rondan *-4%*
en 40 minutos va a ser el desplome


----------



## un marronazo (6 Oct 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Todo baja:Oro,Oil,Acciones,euro
> 
> Dollar arriba.
> 
> No parece grave.



vamos directos a una deflacción?


----------



## Tuerto (6 Oct 2008)

*Preapertura: Los futuros anticipan fuertes descensos superiores al 4% en la apertura*

06/10/2008 - 08:34 - MADRID, 06 OCT. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Los futuros europeos anticipan una apertura con fuertes descensos cuando queda media hora para el inicio de la sesión en el Viejo Continente: DAX: -4,2%; Euro Stoxx: -5,1%; CAC: -4,8%. El Nikkei (-4%) ha terminado la sesión con fuertes pérdidas tras el cierre del viernes en Wall Street (Dow Jones: -0,32%; S&P-500: -0,32%; Nasdaq: -0,32%).

EMPRESAS

El Gobierno de Alemania ha tenido que rescatar a Hypo Real State con una línea de crédito excepcional de 50.000 millones de euros.

BNP Paribas compra el negocio bancario de Fortis en Bélgica y Luxemburgo por 9.000 millones en acciones y 5.500 millones en metálico.

Unicredito anuncia una ampliación de capital por valor de 6.600 millones de euros y anuncia que venderá su participación en Generali.

ECONOMÍA

Los Gobiernos de Alemania y Dinamarca anuncian que garantizan los depósitos bancarios sin límite para calmar el pánico de los inversores.

ANÁLISIS TÉCNICO

“El Ibex terminó el viernes con unas importantes subidas del 3,78% anulando la mala figura del jueves y haciéndonos pensar en un próximo ataque a la importante resistencia que presenta en los 11.600 puntos. La superación de este nivel de precios, durante la próxima semana, nos despejaría el camino para un ataque al nivel clave de los 12.000 puntos. Atentos que la rotura de los 12.000 puntos propiciaría un rally alcista”.

OTROS MERCADOS

El futuro del petróleo Brent (noviembre) baja ahora -2,95%, hasta $87,59.

El Euro cae un -1,4%, hasta $1,3573.

C.P.O./C.N.

Preapertura: Los futuros anticipan fuertes descensos superiores al 4% en la apertura


----------



## Pindik87 (6 Oct 2008)

España 35 -505 puntos :


----------



## dillei (6 Oct 2008)

Los futuros del ibex han dicho -5%


----------



## Kaprak63 (6 Oct 2008)

09:04 SECTOR BANCARIO ESPAÑOL 

Los dos grandes bancos españoles, BBVA y Banco Santander, no ha iniciado aún su cotización, y se encuentran en subasta por los fuertes descensos que presentan sus cotizacioens.



BBVA 11,85 euros frente a un cierre del viernes 12,30 euros.

SAN 11,23 euros frente a un cierre del viernes 11,69 euros.



El Futuro Ibex 35 pierde un 5,10% frente a una pérdida del contado del 3,22%.



El rescate del gobierno de la entidad alemana Hypo Real State, junto con los nuevos rumores de ING están provocando fuertes ventas en el sector bancario europeo.


09:05 HYPO REAL ESTATE HOLDING 

Abre en el mercado alemán con un descenso del 50%.


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Oct 2008)

Aun no hay datos ..... ¿todos en subastas de volatilidad?


----------



## lobomalo (6 Oct 2008)

alaarrrrrmmmMMM!!!! alaarrrrrmmmMMM!!!!


----------



## Garrafone (6 Oct 2008)

Acaban de decir en CNN+ que el Ibex cae ahora -4,5%, que todo indica que será otro lunes negro


----------



## nemo4 (6 Oct 2008)

Segun cotizalia el santander fuera de cotizacion


----------



## dillei (6 Oct 2008)

Kaprak63 dijo:


> ... junto con los nuevos rumores de ING están provocando fuertes ventas en el sector bancario europeo.



cuidado con lo que dices que te crucifican


----------



## Kaprak63 (6 Oct 2008)

dillei dijo:


> cuidado con lo que dices que te crucifican



Que crucifiquen a Capitalbolsa.com que es la fuente. Soy un simple informador.


----------



## nemo4 (6 Oct 2008)

El foro de invertia petao


----------



## Dazis (6 Oct 2008)

No me lo creo, BBVA y Santander en positivo.


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Oct 2008)

Santander -5% baprox
BBVA -4% aprox.
Hora 9:12 fuente carpatos


----------



## Starkiller (6 Oct 2008)

El primer soporte lo ha ignorado, y rebota un poco en el segundo.

Como comienzo, no esta mal....


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (6 Oct 2008)

Dazis dijo:


> No me lo creo, BBVA y Santander en positivo.




¡¡Coño!!...son los "mas mejores del world"...España y sus bancos están a salvo...y muy bien "guardados"


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Oct 2008)

hypo -50% de primeras


recordemos que este año ha estado a 45


----------



## chameleon (6 Oct 2008)

en real BBVA me salen 11,87 y Santander 11,13


----------



## LÉZARD (6 Oct 2008)

qué nuevos rumores de ING?


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Oct 2008)

¿Alguna web geatuita que de datos ?... ni yahoo finanzas, ni la web de bolsa de madrid dan datos¿


----------



## TYRELL (6 Oct 2008)

*El miedo vuelve a imponerse: el Ibex 35 pierde los 11.000 puntos*

El miedo vuelve a imponerse: el Ibex 35 pierde los 11.000 puntos - 6/10/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## GasGas (6 Oct 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Alguna web geatuita que de datos ?... ni yahoo finanzas, ni la web de bolsa de madrid dan datos¿



Cotizacion del IBEX, Cotizaciones del IBEX, Información del IBEX


----------



## TYRELL (6 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 - Indice - elEconomista.es

:


----------



## cachuli (6 Oct 2008)

Yo creo que tiene que llegar un Crash de verdad -15%,-20% antes de las elecciones usa, y parece que hoy puede ser un buen día.


----------



## Desencantado (6 Oct 2008)

A mí esto de suspender de cotización nunca dejará de sorprenderme. 

Me recuerda a lo de los Rusos cerrando el casino cuando el croupier ver que el dinero no va donde él quiere.


----------



## EL CORRAL DE LA PACHECA (6 Oct 2008)

*Hablando de rusos*



Desencantado dijo:


> A mí esto de suspender de cotización nunca dejará de sorprenderme.
> 
> Me recuerda a lo de los Rusos cerrando el casino cuando el croupier ver que el dinero no va donde él quiere.



Hablando de Rusos...
Puede ser cierto este dato?
RTS Index 976.99 -8.78% 11:31:


----------



## Carnivale (6 Oct 2008)

EL CORRAL DE LA PACHECA dijo:


> Hablando de Rusos...
> Puede ser cierto este dato?
> RTS Index 976.99 -8.78% 11:31:



Me da que hoy cierran de nuevo la bolsa rusa, éstos sí que son listos.


----------



## Tuttle (6 Oct 2008)

No creo que haya muchos voluntarios para comprar ahora Sacyr.


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Oct 2008)

Bolsa de viena -8%


----------



## ruben.600rr (6 Oct 2008)

LÉZARD dijo:


> qué nuevos rumores de ING?



+1. Yo tampoco lo sé. ¿Suáles son esas noticias sobre el leon naranja?


----------



## Paisaje (6 Oct 2008)

TODOS los valores en ROJO... Impresionante.


----------



## Rocket (6 Oct 2008)

Desde luego, ni plan de salvamento de EEUU ni nada. Aqui seguimos bailando al son de wall street, al igual que el resto del mundo...


----------



## urisamir (6 Oct 2008)

seacock dijo:


> Pero está cayendo con muy poco volumen, ¿no? Sacyr cae -7% y se han movido 50.000 acciones.



coño, no queda dinero en ningún lado. Todo ha salido ya en lo que llevamos de año hacia los agujeros negros de los bancos.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Desde luego, ni plan de salvamento de EEUU ni nada. Aqui seguimos bailando al son de wall street, al igual que el resto del mundo...



Pura especulación. En cuanto se firme el plan otra vez para arriba y despues los siguientes saltos se haran sin red.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Oct 2008)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> +1. Yo tampoco lo sé. ¿Suáles son esas noticias sobre el leon naranja?



Otro troll de los registrados en Marzo del 2008 diciendo que fulanito le ha dicho que menganito le dice que saque la pasta de ING. Tenemos un post de esos por día. El objetivo que tienen es mantenerlo arriba. "Paco Jones" lleva haciendolo durante el fin de semana. El nuevo subnormal es "Entwickl" que lleva una docena de mensajes. Veo a banquitos y cajitas muy desesperados con ING.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Oct 2008)

Bruselas, 6 oct (EFE).- Los títulos de Fortis permanecen hoy suspendidos en las bolsas de Bruselas y Amsterdam, para dar tiempo a los mercados a evaluar el alcance de la operación por la que la entidad pasará a estar controlada por el banco francés BNP Paribas.

Así lo anunció la Comisión belga bancaria, financiera y de seguros (CBFA, en sus siglas en inglés) tras el anuncio del Gobierno belga del acuerdo con BNP.

La entidad compradora registraba, pocos minutos después de la apertura de la bolsa de París, un retroceso del 3,36%.

Por su parte, Dexia, cuya situación financiera ha sido cuestionada en las últimas horas por su vinculación con el banco alemán Hypo Real Estate, se hundía al inicio de la sesión, con un retroceso superior al 12 por ciento en los parqués de Bruselas y París.

La jornada no se inicia con optimismo para el sector financiero europeo, tras los nuevos anuncios de ayudas públicas en varios países hechos públicos en las últimas horas.

En esa línea, la tercera gran entidad bancaria belga, KBC, se sumaba a las pérdidas en la apertura del mercado, con una bajada del 6,63 por ciento.

Lo mismo hacía el grupo holandés ING, cuyos títulos caían en la apertura el 7,72 por ciento.

--------------------------

El catacrock en otras bolsas es de aupa ahora mismo.


----------



## Starkiller (6 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Otro troll de los registrados en Marzo del 2008 diciendo que fulanito le ha dicho que menganito le dice que saque la pasta de ING. Tenemos un post de esos por día. El objetivo que tienen es mantenerlo arriba. "Paco Jones" lleva haciendolo durante el fin de semana. El nuevo subnormal es "Entwickl" que lleva una docena de mensajes. Veo a banquitos y cajitas muy desesperados con ING.



No, a ver, lo de los rumores sobre ING lo comenta Cárpatos, pero no dice cuales son.

Que si, que hay mucho ataque gratuito a ING, pero cuidado, porque también hay rumores que están circulando por ahí...


----------



## Carnivale (6 Oct 2008)

- 4.23%.......


----------



## Kasandra (6 Oct 2008)

Acojonante :


----------



## Samzer (6 Oct 2008)

Los tres valores que más me están llamando la atención por las caidas son: Dexia -11% (ya comentado), Aegon NV -20% (Una aseguradora) y ING -11%.

En el otro lado BNP que es el único que está en verde con +0,X%.

Alguien sabe que pasa con Aegon y a quien le afectaría?


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Oct 2008)

Ya tardaban....


*El PP pide al Gobierno un aval de 30.000 millones de euros para reforzar el fondo de depósitos *

Madrid, 5 oct (EFE).- El coordinador de Economía del PP, Cristóbal Montoro, propuso hoy al Gobierno que habilite un aval de 30.000 millones de euros para reforzar el fondo de garantía de depósitos bancarios y que "haga los deberes" en materia de inflación para que el Banco Central Europeo (BCE) pueda bajar los tipos.


----------



## un marronazo (6 Oct 2008)

¿ que va a pasar cuando abra Wall Street ?


----------



## aterriza como puedas (6 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 10:33:34 h. *iTRAXX Crossover*
> 
> Se dispara duramente al alza y toca los 642 es decir sube 32 puntos desde el viernes, confirmando el grito de "a los botes salvavidas" entre las manos fuertes.
> 
> ...



Si WS no abre fuertemente a la baja, nos recuperaremos un poco. Las bolsas europedas solo son los perroflautas de los americanos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Oct 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> No, a ver, lo de los rumores sobre ING lo comenta Cárpatos, pero no dice cuales son.
> 
> Que si, que hay mucho ataque gratuito a ING, pero cuidado, porque también hay rumores que están circulando por ahí...



link? No dice cuales son ??


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Oct 2008)

UniCredit vuelve a ser suspendido de cotización
Las acciones del mayor banco de Italia han vuelto a ser suspendidas de cotización, cuando sufrían un desplome superior al 10%. Con anterioridad, los planes de ampliación de capital anunciados durante el fin de semana provocaron su suspensión en bolsa durante la primera hora de la jornada en la Bolsa de Milán. Sus caídas, después, llegaron a rozar el 15%.


----------



## Carnivale (6 Oct 2008)

-4.63%.......


----------



## aterriza como puedas (6 Oct 2008)

Ibex35 10.868,30 -550,2 -4,8% 11:45


----------



## Carnivale (6 Oct 2008)

Pasamos la barrera del -5%. Que mala rima...


----------



## percebe (6 Oct 2008)

Alguien me puede decir el mercado en que cotiza ing,es por echarle un vistazo


----------



## un marronazo (6 Oct 2008)

toy viendo 575????


----------



## imyourend (6 Oct 2008)

ibex35 -5%


----------



## aterriza como puedas (6 Oct 2008)

Teníamos que llegar al -5% porque éramos lo que menos perdíamos de Uropa y ezo no puéh zé.


----------



## imyourend (6 Oct 2008)

ibex 10850:


----------



## aterriza como puedas (6 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 11:46:55 h. *Zapatero*
> 
> Según fuentes de la agencia Reuters se reúne esta misma tarde con los principales bancos españoles.
> 
> ...



Si tenemos el mehó ziztema macario de la UhEh, no sé pá qué quié reunirze el presi con los bancoides.

Y los de Rusia, ¿no acabarían antes prohibiendo que baje la bolsa?


----------



## fmartin (6 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Teníamos que llegar al -5% porque éramos lo que menos perdíamos de Uropa y ezo no puéh zé.



ej que no tienen nueztro sol ni la alegría...viva er jurgoj!


----------



## tonuel (6 Oct 2008)

Si el ibex llega hoy al -7% pago una ronda... 


Saludos


----------



## chameleon (6 Oct 2008)

estoy un poco asustado ...
a cuanto abre WS esta tarde?

para saber si la cosa va a peor o a mejor... xD


----------



## vil. (6 Oct 2008)

A mi lo que me da es la impresión de que están haciendo bajar la bolsa a los abismos para que aquí también les den un "PLAN DE RESCATE". Si se aprobó en EE.UU. porque aquí no pensarán los muy mamones.


----------



## ronald29780 (6 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Si el ibex llega hoy al -7% pago una ronda...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Lo dudo. 

Si no hay un debacle en Gual Estrit, termina sobre donde anda.

Los call/puts sobre el DAX estan ahora planos...


----------



## aterriza como puedas (6 Oct 2008)

Zapatero se reunirá esta tarde con los presidentes de los principales bancos españoles - Cotizalia.com



El presidente del Gobierno, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, se reunirá hoy en el Palacio de la Moncloa con presidentes de bancos y cajas de ahorro para analizar cómo está funcionando el sistema financiero español ante la actual situación económica. Fuentes del Ejecutivo han informado a Efe de que Zapatero tiene previsto reunirse esta tarde a partir de las 17:00 horas con los representantes del Banco de Santander, del BBVA, del Banco Popular, de Cajamadrid, de La Caixa y de Unicaja.

Serán los presidentes de estas entidades los que acudirán a la cita de Moncloa, salvo en el caso del Banco de Santander, que estará representado por su consejero delegado. La intención de Zapatero, según las fuentes citadas, es escuchar de boca de los representantes de estas entidades el diagnóstico que hacen de la situación. La reunión de hoy se suma a otras que el presidente del Gobierno pretende mantener en los próximos días para analizar la evolución de la crisis económica.

En concreto, Zapatero tiene pendiente una entrevista con el líder del Partido Popular, Mariano Rajoy, que se concretará tras los contactos previos que están manteniendo el vicepresidente segundo y ministro de Economía, Pedro Solbes, y el responsable económico del PP, Cristóbal Montoro. Además, el presidente del Gobierno tiene intención de mantener otra reunión con los representantes de los agentes sociales.


O sea, que Botín no acude a esa reunión y manda a un hombre de paja. Interesante.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (6 Oct 2008)

pues no se si habeis visto el IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices.. porque el Dow Yones se deja -256 puntos respecto al viernes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Va por 10050.... 50 puntitos menos y pierde los 10.000!!!!!!!!! Rompe las barreras y caida libre

Hoy puede ser un dia historico 6-10-08


----------



## destroyo (6 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Y los de Rusia, ¿no acabarían antes prohibiendo que baje la bolsa?



Posiblemente. O eso o les mandan a los inversores una caja de polonio como incentivo, o toma la bolsa un comando checheno que luego tendrán que desalojar las fuerzas de seguridad a base de gas nervioso.


----------



## tonuel (6 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Lo dudo.



Por eso la pago... 


Saludos


----------



## KinKon (6 Oct 2008)

Jornada no apta para gente vertiginosa, hoygan.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Oct 2008)

Cayendo en picado -4.53% esta semana recuperamos los 10.5000


----------



## Jucari (6 Oct 2008)

Futuros del DJ bajan un 2,7%....


----------



## percebe (6 Oct 2008)

Los 10500 en esta semana? si esto sigue asi los tocamos hoy


----------



## aterriza como puedas (6 Oct 2008)

percebe dijo:


> Los 10500 en esta semana? si esto sigue asi los tocamos hoy



Eso sí que sería bonito...

Pero no sé porqué el IBEX se resiste a bajar lo mismo que sus homólogos europedos, que andan entre el 5% y el 6% de bajada. Empiezo a sentirme discriminado. :


----------



## fmartin (6 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Eso sí que sería bonito...
> 
> Pero no sé porqué el IBEX se resiste a bajar lo mismo que sus homólogos europedos, que andan entre el 5% y el 6% de bajada. Empiezo a sentirme discriminado. :




Hasta que esta tarde salga ZP y la cague hablando de banca...


----------



## shoah (6 Oct 2008)

fmartin dijo:


> Hasta que esta tarde salga ZP y la cague hablando de banca...




Mientras no hable Solbes XDDD


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (6 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> (...)Pero no sé porqué el IBEX se resiste a bajar lo mismo que sus homólogos europedos, que andan entre el 5% y el 6% de bajada. Empiezo a sentirme discriminado. :


----------



## Räikkonen (6 Oct 2008)

Creo que voy a empezar a buscar en este mismo hilo por alla por Enero, al intrepido analisto que vaticinaba que para finales de este glorioso año, el Ibex estaria en torno a los 17.000 puntos.

Premio al burro del año.


----------



## arrhenius (6 Oct 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Creo que voy a empezar a buscar en este mismo hilo por alla por Enero, al intrepido analisto que vaticinaba que para finales de este glorioso año, el Ibex estaria en torno a los 17.000 puntos.
> 
> Premio al burro del año.



ya lo reflote hace poco cuando caimos a los 10.600 creo, pero vamos, que cada dia que pasa esta mas owned.. xD


viva la arqueología forista!


----------



## Carnivale (6 Oct 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Creo que voy a empezar a buscar en este mismo hilo por alla por Enero, al intrepido analisto que vaticinaba que para finales de este glorioso año, el Ibex estaria en torno a los 17.000 puntos.
> 
> Premio al burro del año.



Ahí le tienes;

Inversis, optimista: el Ibex 35 alcanzará los 17.000 puntos en 2008 - 16/01/08 - elEconomista.es







Que grande eres Juan Luis.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Oct 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Creo que voy a empezar a buscar en este mismo hilo por alla por Enero, al intrepido analisto que vaticinaba que para finales de este glorioso año, el Ibex estaria en torno a los 17.000 puntos.
> 
> Premio al burro del año.



Hace un tiempo lo comente, que seria bueno poner un post fijo sobre el mega owned que recae para este sujeto.


----------



## Nazgulillo (6 Oct 2008)

Bernanke y sus medidas, inasequible al desaliento intentando el "aterrizaje suave"...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SEHF9A_Ap10&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SEHF9A_Ap10&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Concrete (6 Oct 2008)

Tiene cara de idiota, la verdad.

De todas formas, ¿qué me decís del owned de Corbacho en mi firma?


----------



## tonuel (6 Oct 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> Ahí le tienes;
> 
> Inversis, optimista: el Ibex 35 alcanzará los 17.000 puntos en 2008 - 16/01/08 - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



*Va por ti Juan Luí...*






Saludos


----------



## Skizored (6 Oct 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hace un tiempo lo comente, que seria bueno poner un post fijo sobre el mega owned que recae para este sujeto.




No hay huevos de subirlo a meneame como Burbuja.info otorga el primer premio al mejor analisto del año. (yo no puedo desde el curro me lo tienen capado)


----------



## Tupper (6 Oct 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> Ahí le tienes;
> 
> Inversis, optimista: el Ibex 35 alcanzará los 17.000 puntos en 2008 - 16/01/08 - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



Es que era de cajón que o iba a ser así...hasta el tato lo sabía.


----------



## Carnivale (6 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Es que era de cajón que o iba a ser así...hasta el tato lo sabía.



Ya lo decía el gran Joaquín Luqui: "guau, guau, guauuuu, tú y yo lo sabíamos".


----------



## Mitsou (6 Oct 2008)

lo triste es que este pájaro cobrará un pastón como "experto" y nadie le pedirá cuentas ahora que queda con el culo al aire


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Oct 2008)

Skizored dijo:


> No hay huevos de subirlo a meneame como Burbuja.info otorga el primer premio al mejor analisto del año. (yo no puedo desde el curro me lo tienen capado)



Buena idea. Manos a la obra.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (6 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 13:13:01 h. *Solbes*
> 
> Según la agencia Reuters, Solbes dice que ve un rápido contagio de la crisis financiera y que está preparado para dar garantías unilaterales para los depósitos si no hay acciónes de la Unión Europea.



Para tener el sistema financiero más acojonante a este lado de la vía láctea parece que acabamos como el resto, haciendo el bestia.


----------



## arrhenius (6 Oct 2008)

Concrete dijo:


> Tiene cara de idiota, la verdad.
> 
> De todas formas, ¿qué me decís del owned de Corbacho en mi firma?



lo de corbacho es una broma no??


----------



## Samzer (6 Oct 2008)

Si Solbes ya anda diciendo eso significa que veremos algun banco o caja en cuestión de días o como mucho semanas en la cuerda floja.

Veremos como afectan esas declaraciones al IBEX...


----------



## imyourend (6 Oct 2008)

Samzer dijo:


> Si Solbes ya anda diciendo eso significa que veremos algun banco o caja en cuestión de días o como mucho semanas en la cuerda floja.
> 
> Veremos como afectan esas declaraciones al IBEX...



pues se esta recuperando, yo me espero a ws


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (6 Oct 2008)

si solbes dice algo malo ... la bolsa sube
si dice que vamos bien--- catacroc

sera que su credibilidad es -1%


----------



## Indiosingracia (6 Oct 2008)

La Real Academia de la Lengua va a arrimar el hombro para apoyar al Gobierno. De momento ya ha anunciado que modificará las acepciones de las palabras "Experto" y "Analista".


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (6 Oct 2008)

imyourend dijo:


> pues se esta recuperando, yo me espero a ws



Media hora para que abra.

¿Bajada inminente de tipos de interés? ¿Qué opináis?


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (6 Oct 2008)

que los bajen---- no va a servir para nada.... el cancer ha nacido, y es indestructible... si bajan tipos.... luego caera otro banco... además bajarlos los bajaran tarde o temprano porque la Señorita deflación va a hacernos una visita a Ejpain, para quedarse de vacaciones durante una laaarga temporada.


----------



## cit (6 Oct 2008)

y vuelta a los 11.000... como en un guión de cine... todo listo para el incio de WS...

A ver si hoy toca comedia, drama, ficcion o una de tiros del oeste


----------



## DAOIZ_XXI (6 Oct 2008)

Pues los futuros yanquis vienen coloradetes...


----------



## midway (6 Oct 2008)

Indiosingracia dijo:


> La Real Academia de la Lengua va a arrimar el hombro para apoyar al Gobierno. De momento ya ha anunciado que modificará las acepciones de las palabras "Experto" y "Analista".



que pasarán a denominarse solbes y belge


----------



## un marronazo (6 Oct 2008)

Wall Street EN 10117 esta tarde ven los 9000


----------



## adso de melk (6 Oct 2008)

hoy es un día de miedo. 

De todas formas lo que mas me preocupa es que ha estas horas y con la que esta cayendo el ministro Solbes no sea capaz de garantizar los depósitos de los españoles. Mañana va a salir dinero a espuertas de España, yo mismo no pienso dejar mas que lo justo en cuenta, si aquí pasa algo a ver a quien reclamas y sobre todo cuando te lo van a devolver, que me veo la jugada de esperar dos o tres años y a saber si te lo dan en neopesetas, euro devaluado o que basura se inventan, pero de lo que estoy seguro es que de dinero real nada, sobre todo a los que no tienen muchas perras en los banquitos.


----------



## un marronazo (6 Oct 2008)

todo en rojo menos el oro...alguna noticia fresca por ahí?


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (6 Oct 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> hoy es un día de miedo.
> 
> De todas formas lo que mas me preocupa es que ha estas horas y con la que esta cayendo el ministro Solbes no sea capaz de garantizar los depósitos de los españoles. Mañana va a salir dinero a espuertas de España, yo mismo no pienso dejar mas que lo justo en cuenta, si aquí pasa algo a ver a quien reclamas y sobre todo cuando te lo van a devolver, que me veo la jugada de esperar dos o tres años y a saber si te lo dan en neopesetas, euro devaluado o que basura se inventan, pero de lo que estoy seguro es que de dinero real nada, sobre todo a los que no tienen muchas perras en los banquitos.



Tu, en lo que a informacion se refiere vas un poco atrasado no?. ¿Decimononico quiza?. 

*España no excluye garantizar depósitos a falta de acuerdo europeo*


MADRID (AFP) — El Gobierno español no excluye garantizar los depósitos de los clientes de los bancos españoles afectados por la crisis si la Unión Europea (UE) no adopta una posición común al respecto, declaró este lunes el ministro de Economía, Pedro Solbes.

"Si no hay acuerdo, haremos una reflexión, y si, en su caso, hay que tomar medidas, las tomaremos, pero nuestra prioridad es que la decisión sea europea", declaró el ministro a los periodistas.

El Gobierno español indica desde hace varios días que desea una solución europea sobre los depósitos bancarios, y rechaza las iniciativas unilaterales como las adoptadas por Irlanda y Alemania.

Una portavoz del ministerio dijo a AFP que como "hay países que toman decisiones", se debe adoptar una decisión europea al respecto, "cuanto antes mejor".

España expresó varias veces su irritación frente a las iniciativas unilaterales de los países miembros de la Unión Europea (UE).

Hasta ahora, las cuentas bancarias en España están garantizadas en hasta 20.000 euros por cliente. 

:
Todo se andara, y cada cosa a su tiempo.


----------



## adso de melk (6 Oct 2008)

INVESTIGADEUR dijo:


> Tu, en lo que a informacion se refiere vas un poco atrasado no?. ¿Decimononico quiza?.
> 
> *España no excluye garantizar depósitos a falta de acuerdo europeo*
> 
> ...


----------



## SNB4President (6 Oct 2008)

El DJI ha abierto a la baja pero ya va subiendo... ah no, que baja... ah no, que sube...


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (6 Oct 2008)

Hoy el DOW en lucha con los 9.999,99

Primera embestida 10.040,88


----------



## Tupper (6 Oct 2008)

Esto es como El Día de la Marmota, un auténtico déjà vu.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (6 Oct 2008)

joder.... la resitencia ultima no estaba en 10.300 para el dow.... que va a pasar?


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (6 Oct 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> INVESTIGADEUR dijo:
> 
> 
> > Tu, en lo que a informacion se refiere vas un poco atrasado no?. ¿Decimononico quiza?.
> ...


----------



## Tupper (6 Oct 2008)

Vaya caida la del Citi.

error era del viernes al cierre.


----------



## Jucari (6 Oct 2008)

Leed este comentario de cárpatos....agarraos los cinturones!!!




Desde 1982, solo 3 veces en la historia el S&P ha abierto la semana con un gap a la baja mayor del 2 %, tras bajar la semana anterior más del 5 %. Una fue el día del crash de 1987. El otro el 28 de octubre de 1997, en la crisis asiática. El primer día bajó más del 20% pero el segundo se dio la vuelta de forma brutal y terminó subiendo el 9%. Así que no esperemos una sesión normal, seguramente veremos algo tremendo, ya sea al alza o a la baja e igual, las dos cosas. Vamos a abrocharnos los cinturones de seguridad.


----------



## Misterio (6 Oct 2008)

Vaya hostión del S&P ojo que esto ya es un precipicio sin fondo.

1065.


----------



## cit (6 Oct 2008)

De momento aqui perdemos el 11.000 de nuevo 10.964,00

La cosa es que en este último Septiembre ha habido varios momentos "raros" y al final la cosa se ha "estabilizado".... Esto empieza a ser como el cuento del lobo... que viene, que viene... y nada ... que viene, que viene... y nada ... que viene, que viene... y nada ... y cuando venga.... la gente lo va a flipar en colores.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (6 Oct 2008)

Segunda embestida

10.002,17


uyyyyy


----------



## Jucari (6 Oct 2008)

Dios...habeis visto el DJ??...-3%..al límite de los 10000...y Brasil cayendo -10%....supongo que eso se llama crack,no???


----------



## pobracara (6 Oct 2008)

> La bolsa de Brasil cierra sus puertas cuando bajaba el 10%. El modelo de Rusia empieza a ponerse de moda.



Menudo cachondeo.


----------



## Jucari (6 Oct 2008)

Sera el momento de cerrar todas las bolsas hoy?????


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (6 Oct 2008)

En Yahoo finances no quieren poner todavía la escala de los 10.000 en la gráfica del DOW.

Como los críos que se tapan los ojos.


----------



## Misterio (6 Oct 2008)

1056 USA sin frenos maaaaaaaadre de dios, cuanto tardaran en bajar los tipos de interés? media hora? .


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Oct 2008)

dow Jones 9983,38puntos


----------



## un marronazo (6 Oct 2008)

Ha Tocado 9997


----------



## pobracara (6 Oct 2008)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> En Yahoo finances no quieren poner todavía la escala de los 10.000 en la gráfica del DOW.
> 
> Como los críos que se tapan los ojos.









Que veyan poniendo la del 9000.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (6 Oct 2008)

Se acabó Ha sido fácil

9.987,92

El último 9.999,99 fue en octubre de 2004.

siempre fue en octubre


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (6 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Dios...habeis visto el DJ??...-3%..al límite de los 10000...y Brasil cayendo -10%....supongo que eso se llama crack,no???



Según el señor Niño Becerra, no hay crack hasta que no veamos a 163 personas haciendo cola en una entidad bancaria. Lo de estos días son escaramuzas, flirteos, y mucho regateo. Los especuladores asumen pérdidas y se retiran del mercado. El crack como tal, aún no ha llegado.


----------



## Misterio (6 Oct 2008)

Y el Ibex solo cae un 3.76% cuando debería ir por el doble, no entiendo nada la verdad.


----------



## cit (6 Oct 2008)

y para abajo otra vez el DJ 9969 !!!!


----------



## Misterio (6 Oct 2008)

1053 S&P, no me se los niveles técnicos pero me da la impresión de que hoy no valen para nada, alguna apuesta sobre suspensión de WS?.


----------



## un marronazo (6 Oct 2008)

9964 cuesta abajo y en picao


----------



## Jucari (6 Oct 2008)

9957!!!!.....


----------



## Misterio (6 Oct 2008)

1047 Crash en directo.......


----------



## Jucari (6 Oct 2008)

Pero...que no sale nadie ha decir algo????......... bernanke....Bush y camarillla????...."ande estan"????....y Trichetin....bajada de tipos???..."pa cuando"???.....


----------



## un marronazo (6 Oct 2008)

España 35	
10887
10895
16:20
-526
Wall Street	
9945
9949
16:20
-375
Fórex contado EUR/USD	
13527.2
13529.2
16:20
-244.8
Euro STOKK 50	
2875.5
2877.5
16:20
-142.0
Crudo Brent	
8634
8644
16:20
-388
Alemania 30	
5390.5
5392.5
16:20
-399.5
Oro al contado	
868.10
868.60
16:20
32.85
Fórex contado EUR/JPY	
13587.5
13590.5
16:20
-918.6


----------



## cit (6 Oct 2008)

Adios 9950... 

Joder 9940


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Oct 2008)

*de Cárpatos...*



Misterio dijo:


> 1053 S&P, no me se los niveles técnicos pero me da la impresión de que hoy no valen para nada, alguna apuesta sobre suspensión de WS?.



Los Hege funds parecen tener las ideas bastante claras o bastante unidas dentro de lo que cabe en esta ceremonia de la confusión.

La línea clave la han echado en 1.125 del futuro del S&P. Mientras siga por debajo son bajistas como desde hace varios días, *con primer objetivo en 1065, segundo en 1005, y siguiente en 885*. Si ya ven hasta que nivel piensan.

Si pasa por encima de 1125 y consigue mantenerse con claridad, según la mayoría de comentarios y boletines que manejan entre ellos, cierran cortos y se ponen largos buscando un rebote mínimo de 20 figuras o más.

Pero muy importante, hay un gran consenso entre los hedges en el tema de que si hoy hubiera una bajada muy importante en los índices, mañana, va a haber alguna medida de la FED como por ejemplo una bajada sorpresa de los tipos. Es un comentario muy común, y es más que posible que muchos por si acaso si hoy se baja mucho cierren cortos tomando beneficios por si acaso.

Un saludo....

*EDITO: 
DJI 9930,97PUNTOS
S&P500 1048,02PUNTOS*


----------



## tonuel (6 Oct 2008)

El ibex perdiendo más de 500 puntos... mola... 



Saludos


----------



## D-Fens (6 Oct 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t_-sRQRPgss&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t_-sRQRPgss&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## aterriza como puedas (6 Oct 2008)

La FED y la Reserva Federal van a tener que intervenir hoy, sí o sí.


----------



## DAOIZ_XXI (6 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> La FED y la Reserva Federal van a tener que intervenir hoy, sí o sí.



¿Las dos? ¿O sólo una?


----------



## aterriza como puedas (6 Oct 2008)

9924 -400

Los 10.000 no los recupera hoy.

El DJ al nivel más bajo desde el 23 de Noviembre de 2001.
Y el VIX supera los 50.


----------



## Jucari (6 Oct 2008)

Es que a este paso....por debajo de los 9900 hoy.....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> 9924 -400
> 
> Los 10.000 no los recupera hoy.




*9908*

Cuidado que todavía no lo hemos visto todo... No te extrañe acabar hoy por encima... :

Saludos...


----------



## Misterio (6 Oct 2008)

A mi me sigue pareciendo un milagro inexplicable que el Ibex solo baje 500 puntos, si le saca 1000 puntos al Dow.. eso no se lo cree nadie, eso o que tenemos nueva burbuja bursátil.


----------



## wolfy (6 Oct 2008)

Me Estoy Acojonando.

a este paso Suspenden Wall Street


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> A mi me sigue pareciendo un milagro inexplicable que el Ibex solo baje 500 puntos, si le saca 1000 puntos al Dow.. eso no se lo cree nadie, eso o que tenemos nueva burbuja bursátil.



Aquí no ha quebrado ningun banco/caja todavía.... tiempo al tiempo


----------



## Misterio (6 Oct 2008)

wolfy dijo:


> Me Estoy Acojonando.
> 
> a este paso Suspenden Wall Street




Si yo creo que si, un 5% pierde el S&P con 1044 de mínimo, cada X minutos hace un tirón a la baja, da la impresión de que meten presión para que pase algo.


----------



## chameleon (6 Oct 2008)

mañana subidas del 8%, ya veréis ...


----------



## aterriza como puedas (6 Oct 2008)

Ya estamos cerquita de perder los 9900....

¿Y qué carajo hay que hacer para que el IBEX baje por lo menos 700 u 800 puntos?


----------



## wolfy (6 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> mañana subidas del 8%, ya veréis ...



No sé pero en Brasil ya estan -12% se estan hundiendo.....


----------



## Jucari (6 Oct 2008)

Creo que saldra alguien al ruedo....con la que esta cayendo....tienen que parar esta sangía como sea...si no....no le veo el fin.....

NASDAQ - 5,39%
S&P - 5%
DJ - 4,05%--9907


----------



## pobracara (6 Oct 2008)

Los neobolcheviques estarán buscando algún golpe de efecto.
A las elecciones USA no llegamos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Oct 2008)

*Tenemos la mejor bolsa de Europa...*

*Italia
Francia
Alemania
Uk
Eurostoxx 

Bajan Todas Entre Un 6,75% Y Un 7,75%*


----------



## cit (6 Oct 2008)

9901 ... casi q se sale de la grafica del Yahoo finances :

Joder mientras escribia esto (una linea) ha rebasado los 9900 y ya esta en *9,854.51* en picado picado.. yo no entiendo mucho de esto... pero JODER ... aqui no deberia estar pasando algo... luces rojas, sirenas, gente hablando....... lo veo todo demasiado tranquilo...

"Que viene el lobo, que viene el lobo" 

"que si, que si... que mañana recuperamos y subimos a 11.000"

........


----------



## seventy (6 Oct 2008)

La respuesta del porqué no baja más el Ibex, pienso que se resuelve analizando esta ecuación:

50% IBEX35 = Telefónica + BBVA + Santander

El Ibex es un índice muy poco representativo.


----------



## Misterio (6 Oct 2008)

Bueno es que esto no tiene fondo madre mía, 1039 el S&P pfffffff y el Dow 9868


----------



## Mother of owneds (6 Oct 2008)

Comentario de Carpatos:

*Pánico*
lunes, 06 de octubre de 2008 16:37
El Dow se aleja de los 10.000, pánico entre los operadopres, aquí puede pasar cualquier barbaridad, mucho cuidado.


----------



## wolfy (6 Oct 2008)

*La Bolsa de Sao Paulo suspendida de negociación tras desplomarse*

La bolsa de Sao Paulo se desplomó en la apertura de hoy arrastrada por las pérdidas de los mercados europeos y asiáticos, y en las primeras operaciones activó el "cortocircuito" que interrumpe las operaciones cuando cae más del 10 por ciento.

A las 10.18 hora local (13.18 GMT), el Ibovespa llegó a perder exactamente el 10 por ciento y tocó los 40.025 puntos, lo que activó el mecanismo que interrumpe las operaciones durante media hora.

En el momento de la interrupción, todas las acciones del Ibovespa operaban en rojo y las que más perdían eran las ordinarias de la Compañía Siderúrgica Nacional (CSN), que caían el 15,96 por ciento.

El mercado cambiario abrió igualmente volátil, con el real en caída libre del 3,9 por ciento frente al dólar comercial, que se negociaba a 2,124 reales para la compra y 2,126 reales para la venta.

Según analistas, el de hoy será otro "lunes negro" por el pánico de los inversores, que temen no sólo por la salud del sistema financiero internacional, sino también una recesión mundial.

El "cortocircuito" fue introducido en la plaza paulista en 1997, en medio de la crisis asiática, para evitar la volatilidad excesiva del mercado en momentos de mucha inestabilidad.

El pasado 29 de septiembre el mecanismo fue activado a mitad de jornada después de que las pérdidas por la crisis financiera también superaron el 10 por ciento.

Una vez que se reanuden los negocios, el "cortocircuito" volverá a activarse si las pérdidas en el Ibovespa superan el 15 por ciento.


----------



## DAOIZ_XXI (6 Oct 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen, *the 2008's crack*


----------



## Jucari (6 Oct 2008)

9856!!!!...


----------



## aterriza como puedas (6 Oct 2008)

Joder, caminito de perder los 9800, con un par.

-500 puntos para el DJ.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Oct 2008)

Especula Especulorum dijo:


> Comentario de Carpatos:
> 
> *Pánico*
> lunes, 06 de octubre de 2008 16:37
> El Dow se aleja de los 10.000, pánico entre los operadopres, aquí puede pasar cualquier barbaridad, mucho cuidado.



Añado este comentario que tiene su gracia... (también de Cárpatos...)

*Las pérdidas son muy graves y el mercado está completamente fuera de control. Si la FED estaba pensando en bajar los tipos de interés lo debe tener claro ya...*

Saludos...


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (6 Oct 2008)

Joer ya podía ser igual de facil con los pisos.


----------



## Misterio (6 Oct 2008)

Parece que por fin el Ibex se da cuenta de que esto no es una milonga y amenaza los 10800.


----------



## tonuel (6 Oct 2008)

El IBEX a punto de perder los 600 puntos..., como llegue al -7% tendré que pagar una... 

Edito:

Sobrepasando -700 puntos... 



Saludos


----------



## jacksand (6 Oct 2008)

*Down!!!*

Dow Jones Industrial Average... .dji 9,798.59 -526.79 (-5.10%)


----------



## pobracara (6 Oct 2008)

No se preocupen el consenso entre los analistas es que de cero no puede bajar.
Es un suelo inquebrantable.


----------



## Misterio (6 Oct 2008)

Me empiezo a preguntar si el S&P no perdera hoy los 1000 puntos 1027 y bajando.


----------



## tonuel (6 Oct 2008)

E s e... i b e x... mola mogollón... 


Saludos


----------



## Indiosingracia (6 Oct 2008)

Voy un momento al baño.


----------



## Morototeo (6 Oct 2008)

*¿ HAS DICHO ROSAAAA???' OIGAAAAA??? *:o:o


*PROBECITOS INBERSOREHSSSS....* hala, es que me la jabéis puesto a huevo...

*¡¡ A CASCARLAAA ESPECULADORES""*


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Oct 2008)

Comienza la fiesta...

Ibex 35 -6,2%!!!! 10713 mínimo 

tonuel vete preparando las birras... para mi una Voll-Damm


----------



## chameleon (6 Oct 2008)

es normal, la gente del ibex ha estado aguantando al cierre a ver si la cosa subía un poco, y visto lo visto en USA se retiran, igual vemos hoy los 10600 en el ibex xD


----------



## DAOIZ_XXI (6 Oct 2008)

Nos acercamos al -7% sin remisión


----------



## Morototeo (6 Oct 2008)

*IBEX 10.721,60 -6,10%




(16:44)*


----------



## tonuel (6 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Comienza la fiesta...
> 
> Ibex 35 -6,2%!!!!
> 
> tonuel vete preparando las birras... para mi una Voll-Damm



Aquí abajo sólo tienen Heineken... 



Saludos


----------



## Tyrelfus (6 Oct 2008)

El DOW, *-500*

Lunes negroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Arte y Cultura (6 Oct 2008)

*El Dow Jones pierde el importante soporte de los 10.000*

De Cárpatos:



> El Dow se aleja de los 10.000, pánico entre los operadopres, aquí puede pasar cualquier barbaridad, mucho cuidado.



http://www.elmundo.es/mundodinero/2008/10/06/economia/1223303036.html



> Las pérdidas de la Bolsa de Nueva York han aumentado con la extensión de la crisis financiera a la banca europea, donde los gobiernos del 'Viejo Continente' ya han rescatado a varias entidades acosadas por las turbulencias crediticias.
> 
> Wall Street cerró a la baja la pasada semana pese a la aprobación del plan de rescate de la Administración Bush. Sin embargo, la gravedad de la situación financiera en el Atlántico ha incrementado el pesimismo en el parqué estadounidense.
> 
> ...


----------



## dillei (6 Oct 2008)

La cosa es que mañana siga la masacre


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (6 Oct 2008)

Cuando subio el otro dia un 8 % aqui nadie decia :
si sube un 8 podra bajar, un 8 en un solo dia.


----------



## jacksand (6 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> E s e... i b e x... mola mogollón...
> 
> 
> Saludos



La cerveza se la pagas a todos los que intervenimos hoy? :


----------



## Misterio (6 Oct 2008)

Por fin parece que rebota algo america, de 1027 a 1037 pero el día se presenta muy largo.


----------



## DAOIZ_XXI (6 Oct 2008)

Joder, ZP, reunete ya, danos tus soluciones, coño... la Historia te espera, es tu momento!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Oct 2008)

Muchas veces leemos en este foro, operaciones bursátiles de conforeros, hoy me gustaría que si han hecho alguna compra que no haya salido del todo bien también la pongan...

Por aprender y eso.... 

Saludos...

PD: Por ahora el soporte de los 10700 vuelve a funcionar por 3ªvez, puede que sea la última, o no?


----------



## Aitor Menta (6 Oct 2008)

¿y que se celebra hoy para que baje tanto aparte de la enésima quiebra bancaria?


----------



## paco jones (6 Oct 2008)

y en Europa a las 4h 30 de la tarde tenemos en primer lugar:
Holanda: índice AEX con un 8,30% de caída (medalla de oro provisional)

en segundo lugar:
Portugal: índice PSI con un 8,27% de caída (medalla de plata provisional)

en tercer lugar:
Suecia: índice OMX con un 7,53% de caída (medalla de bronce provisional)


----------



## dillei (6 Oct 2008)

rezar lo que sepais... :


----------



## Carnivale (6 Oct 2008)

Estreno firma.

Saludos.


----------



## el arquitecto (6 Oct 2008)

yo me apunto a lo de la cerveza!

por cierto, ya hay colas en los bancos???
o aun se puede sacar la pela?


----------



## tonuel (6 Oct 2008)

jacksand dijo:


> La cerveza se la pagas a todos los que intervenimos hoy? :



A todos, que tampoco somos tantos... 

Por cierto, se está relajando... y mi cartera alegrando... 



Saludos


----------



## Arte y Cultura (6 Oct 2008)

En España, más de un 5% de pérdidas en el Ibex-35....


----------



## txen_txo (6 Oct 2008)

Titular de LeMonde ahora:



> La Bourse de Paris chute de plus de 9 %
> La Bourse de Paris chutait très fortement, lundi après-midi, le CAC 40 abandonnant 9,77 %, dans un marché tiré vers le bas par Wall Street, qui a ouvert en baisse. Toutes les Bourses mondiales s'effondrent. (AFP)


----------



## dillei (6 Oct 2008)

paco jones dijo:


> y en Europa a las 4h 30 de la tarde tenemos en primer lugar:
> Holanda: índice AEX con un 8,30% de caída (medalla de oro provisional)



ING se depsloma un 13%

Cotizacion de ING GROEP en la bolsa - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## panoli (6 Oct 2008)

Yo me apunto a lo de la cerveza 

De todos modos sois unos exagerados, que son 500 puntos de nada?


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (6 Oct 2008)

le chute un 9%


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Oct 2008)

txen_txo dijo:


> Titular de LeMonde ahora:



Ahora lo llaman el

CRAC 40​


----------



## Tupper (6 Oct 2008)

Commerzbank cayendo un 20%

CBK 11,55 -2,64 * -18,6% * 11,55 11,00 1.667.040.397 8.342 8,66% 4,81 16:24


----------



## Carnivale (6 Oct 2008)

Chuté es caída, lo sé, porque siempre lo ponía cuando Alex Zulle bajaba algún puerto en el Tour de Francia.

Prueba de agudeza visual. Mirad la foto y responded ;¿a qué creéis que se debía?.


----------



## CHARLIE (6 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> A mi me sigue pareciendo un milagro inexplicable que el Ibex solo baje 500 puntos, si le saca 1000 puntos al Dow.. eso no se lo cree nadie, eso o que tenemos nueva burbuja bursátil.




Muy fácil de entender, hombre: La mierda que es el IBEX-35, donde sólo 4 o 5 valores "tiran de la burra", no representa ningún tipo de referencia para ningún país del mundo, porque creo que ya ni lo calculan.

El indice europeo es el cúmulo de una serie de valores que subern o bajn, aquí SÓLO SON 4 O 5 

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Alexandros (6 Oct 2008)

Me he pegado toda la mañana poniendo una calderita al calor de Intereconomía y no veáis que gustaaaazo de día. Oiga, así da gusto currar.


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oNgSeJzLJFc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oNgSeJzLJFc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## Arte y Cultura (6 Oct 2008)

dillei dijo:


> ING se depsloma un 13%
> 
> Cotizacion de ING GROEP en la bolsa - Yahoo! Finanzas















Enlace de interés por si hay que ir a retirar los ahorrillos.......


----------



## el arquitecto (6 Oct 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Muy fácil de entender, hombre: La mierda que es el IBEX-35, donde sólo 4 o 5 valores "tiran de la burra", no representa ningún tipo de referencia para ningún país del mundo, porque creo que ya ni lo calculan.
> 
> El indice europeo es el cúmulo de una serie de valores que subern o bajn, aquí SÓLO SON 4 O 5
> 
> Un cordial saludo.



es verdad, es ibex entre 3 y 5
o sea, 4

pero como queda largo y raro, ponen ibex 35... podrian haber puesto ibex 3-5 pero este caso disimulaba peor y da mal rollo por el - que parece que restas...


----------



## Misterio (6 Oct 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Muy fácil de entender, hombre: La mierda que es el IBEX-35, donde sólo 4 o 5 valores "tiran de la burra", no representa ningún tipo de referencia para ningún país del mundo, porque creo que ya ni lo calculan.
> 
> El indice europeo es el cúmulo de una serie de valores que subern o bajn, aquí SÓLO SON 4 O 5
> 
> Un cordial saludo.



Ya ya si lo se de todas maneras gracias por la explicación, pero 2 de los 3 que tiran del Ibex son bancos y solamente por el origen de la crisis que es financiera debería irse a tomar por saco, de hecho el Santander ahí esta con 11 euros cuando llegó a estar en 9.78 de mínimo hace unos días.

Eso si otros valores se están pegando el hostión padre sin paliativos.

Por cierto el S&P ya va recuperando, estamos ya en 1045, aunque si hoy no hay algo nuevo el final de sesión puede ser very very bad.


----------



## dillei (6 Oct 2008)

Arte y Cultura dijo:


> ING DIRECT
> 
> Enlace de interés por si hay que ir a retirar los ahorrillos.......



El enlace casca 

tarataraaaa


----------



## Arte y Cultura (6 Oct 2008)

dillei dijo:


> El enlace casca
> 
> tarataraaaa



Casca, es cierto, hay que ir a Contactar con Nosotros, y al final de la página, dónde encontrarnos........

Ya está arreglado


----------



## D-Fens (6 Oct 2008)

Arte y Cultura dijo:


> Enlace de interés por si hay que ir a retirar los ahorrillos.......



¿Retirarlos adónde?


----------



## Fraction (6 Oct 2008)

¿Es aqui lo de la cerveza?


----------



## un marronazo (6 Oct 2008)

2110 visitantes en estos momentos en el foro 
ahora vienen los del mundo a avisar de que algo gordo está pasando?? gili....


----------



## tonuel (6 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> 2110 visitantes en estos momentos en el foro



Será por la cerveza...??? :

Qué rápido se corre la voz cuando hay algo de gorra... 










Saludos


----------



## un marronazo (6 Oct 2008)

¿podeis verificar si hay un apagon bancario en usa?


----------



## Perchas (6 Oct 2008)

dillei dijo:


> rezar lo que sepais... :



Yo diría, prepara el azadón, y una riñonera, (ojo, para no herniarte)


----------



## txen_txo (6 Oct 2008)

wolfy dijo:


> Una vez que se reanuden los negocios, el "cortocircuito" volverá a activarse si las pérdidas en el Ibovespa superan el 15 por ciento.



Ya está 



> La Bolsa de Sao Paulo interrumpió las operaciones este lunes por segunda vez debido a una caída superior al 15% en el índice Bovespa que activó el mecanismo de "cortocircuito" para tratar de calmar la volatilidad del mercado.


----------



## Telecomunista (6 Oct 2008)

D-Fens dijo:


> ¿Retirarlos adónde?



Debajo del colchón, latas de atun, herramientas y tierras cultivables...


----------



## D-Fens (6 Oct 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> Chuté es caída, lo sé, porque siempre lo ponía cuando Alex Zulle bajaba algún puerto en el Tour de Francia.



Joder, qué mítico el Alex Zulle, gran ciclista y mejor persona... todavía me acuerdo del ostión que se dió un año bajando la Cobertoria, aquí en Asturias.

Perdón por el off-topic


----------



## Apocalipse (6 Oct 2008)

¿Alguien me puede explicar qué es un soporte?

Hace tiempo oí que sería muy chungo que el Ibex perdiera el soporte de los 10600. ¿De dónde coño salen esos números?


----------



## Nathalia (6 Oct 2008)

Es aquí la fiesta?


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (6 Oct 2008)

se va a la mierda 

será en OCTUBRE

oktoberfest jejeje con las birras de tonuel 
o OCTUBRE ROJO... ROJO Y BIEN ROJO


----------



## elefante (6 Oct 2008)

txen_txo dijo:


> Ya está



Mariconazos. Joder, el mercado es sabio y racional, que lo dejen a su aire. Hasta los cojones de intervencionismo ¡oiga!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Oct 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Muy fácil de entender, hombre: La mierda que es el IBEX-35, donde sólo 4 o 5 valores "tiran de la burra", no representa ningún tipo de referencia para ningún país del mundo, porque creo que ya ni lo calculan.
> 
> El indice europeo es el cúmulo de una serie de valores que subern o bajn, aquí SÓLO SON 4 O 5
> 
> Un cordial saludo.




Si todas las empresas del Ibex35 ponderasen lo mismo, ahora estaría bajando un *6,82%*

Saludos... y recuerdos desde la Terra ferma....

Edito para poner que en esos momentos el IBEX35 bajaba un 5,09%


----------



## jaialro (6 Oct 2008)

hay la ostia la que se esta liando.


----------



## un marronazo (6 Oct 2008)

Apocalipse dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede explicar qué es un soporte?
> 
> Hace tiempo oí que sería muy chungo que el Ibex perdiera el soporte de los 10600. ¿De dónde coño salen esos números?



Análisis técnico - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (6 Oct 2008)

Y EL CAMBIO EURODOLAR A 1.34!!!!!!!!! EL BRENT P'ABAJO.....86 $ 

al final tenia razon el que decia que la nueva moneda oficial es el AURUM


----------



## explorador (6 Oct 2008)

menos mal que estamos en precrisis, como será la crisis


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (6 Oct 2008)

¿Calcetín bajo el colchón?


----------



## Misterio (6 Oct 2008)

1053 que volatilidad madre de dios, 26 puntos ha subido en un plis, yo con esto ya ni apuesto a que america cierre en rojo o que pierda el 10% puede pasar de todo.


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (6 Oct 2008)

Como estaran los banqueros en la reunion con ZP. No deben parar de sonar los moviles y el ZP acojonado:
-Pero Solbes no me habias dicho esto . Y el Sebastian missing.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (6 Oct 2008)

LA CAM SUBIENDO....CAJA DE AH. MEDITERRANEO - Mercado Continuo - cotizalia.com

SI NO LO VEO NO LO CREO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL FARAON (6 Oct 2008)

Sera y esta siendo en Octubre y solo estamos a dia 6 menudo ostion nos espera...


----------



## el arquitecto (6 Oct 2008)

me parece a mi que nos quedamos sin birra...

yo ya me conformaria con no ver un corralito en mi vida...


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Oct 2008)

elefante dijo:


> Mariconazos. Joder, el mercado es sabio y racional, que lo dejen a su aire. Hasta los cojones de intervencionismo ¡oiga!



La bolsa es regulada por si misma. Nada puede hacer, Sr Bush. Ríndase. La crisis es inevitable


----------



## Tupper (6 Oct 2008)

Joder, menudo crash. Y eso que aprobaron _El Plan A_...

Lo que yo decía, va a tocar plan B, guerra.


----------



## chameleon (6 Oct 2008)

a ver señores, vamos a acabar más cerca de los 10700 que de los 10800
LO CONSEGUIMOS!!! xDD


----------



## Perchas (6 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> LA CAM SUBIENDO....CAJA DE AH. MEDITERRANEO - Mercado Continuo - cotizalia.com
> 
> SI NO LO VEO NO LO CREO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yo creo que es el hostion del gato difunto, (o algo así lo llamais)


----------



## valdepe (6 Oct 2008)

¿Que tal la fiesta chicos?


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (6 Oct 2008)

Pues Me Da Q Si Hay Birra.,,,,,

En Igmarkets A 17.18....

Ibex -645
Dow -402


----------



## D-Fens (6 Oct 2008)

memento_ser dijo:


> Como estaran los banqueros en la reunion con ZP. No deben parar de sonar los moviles y el ZP acojonado:
> -Pero Solbes no me habias dicho esto . Y el Sebastian missing.



Ciertamente debe ser un espectáculo digno de ver


----------



## Sylar (6 Oct 2008)

Esto va rebotando, aunque nadie lo diga. DJI 9918.

Si vais a poner fotos me las podiais poner en el hilo del martes negro.


----------



## lobomalo (6 Oct 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> Estreno firma.
> 
> Saludos.



madre del amor hermoso!!!... con esa firma se ha superao!!!! ....... ozu y a mi que me recuerda al primo larry.... ..


----------



## Misterio (6 Oct 2008)

Carpatos ya comenta que mañana la FED bajará los tipos por sorpresa, que digo yo que vaya sorpresa que eso lo sabe hasta mi primo de 4 años.

Frenadol para una enfermedad terminal no hay más.


----------



## >> 47 << (6 Oct 2008)

Arte y Cultura dijo:


> Enlace de interés por si hay que ir a retirar los ahorrillos.......



Otro enlace:
Giant tuna sells for record $173,600


----------



## Tupper (6 Oct 2008)

And the winner is... NCC !!


*NATIONAL CITY CORP.* 2,51 -1,00 *-28,5%* 2,87 2,12 7.326.000 1.938 16:57 

Nominado de hoy al "Who's Next?". Este programa se puede ver en un cine, digo banco, próximo a usted...


----------



## Tuttle (6 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Carpatos ya comenta que mañana la FED bajará los tipos por sorpresa, que digo yo que vaya sorpresa que eso lo sabe hasta mi primo de 4 años.
> 
> Frenadol para una enfermedad terminal no hay más.



Si que está enterado tu primo.


----------



## Tupper (6 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Carpatos ya comenta que mañana la FED bajará los tipos por sorpresa, que digo yo que vaya sorpresa que eso lo sabe hasta mi primo de 4 años.
> 
> Frenadol para una enfermedad terminal no hay más.



Y entonces subirá todo como la espuma...según el guión.


----------



## pobracara (6 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> Y EL CAMBIO EURODOLAR A 1.34!!!!!!!!!



Los de la hipoteca en yenes se deben de estar haciendo caquita.

EUR / YEN


----------



## tonuel (6 Oct 2008)

*Juanlu... ¿eran 17.000 o 7.000...?* :






Saludos


----------



## fmartin (6 Oct 2008)

Un buen valor al alza puede ser Gillette...por la de cuchillas que van a vender para que la peña se abra las venas....


----------



## Misterio (6 Oct 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> Si que está enterado tu primo.




 Hombre es que, que más queda por hacer? eso no? de hecho ya se ha comentado aquí no es que mi primo sea un lince .

Pero supongo que si pasa será lo de siempre subida y luego al paso del tiempo.. se verá que no que es que esto no lo hace funcionar nadie.


----------



## cit (6 Oct 2008)

El DJ intentando volver a los 10.000...

Ha remontado de 9780 a 9936... a ver que pasará... Esta claro que la bolsa va a su bola completamente... parecia que iba en bajada sin fin y al final hasta quizas que se arregla la cosa...

"que viene el lobo, que viene el lobo!!!"

"Lo que tu me digas..."


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (6 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Carpatos ya comenta que mañana la FED bajará los tipos por sorpresa, que digo yo que vaya sorpresa que eso lo sabe hasta mi primo de 4 años.
> 
> Frenadol para una enfermedad terminal no hay más.



28 días después de la quiebra de Lehman Brothers, la infección sigue extendiéndose...


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xbAjPAvANzg&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xbAjPAvANzg&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## el arquitecto (6 Oct 2008)

pobracara dijo:


> Los de la hipoteca en yenes se deben de estar haciendo caquita.
> 
> EUR / YEN



ostia! llego el momento de vender mis yenes!
(que me sobraron del viajecito)
me puedo sacar unos... 10€!!!


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (6 Oct 2008)

OSTIA es cierto, 

que les va a pasar a los de la hipo-multidivisa....


----------



## tonuel (6 Oct 2008)

Venga.., que hoy pasamos de los -800 puntetes en el ibex, *p'arriba*... 





Saludos


----------



## lobomalo (6 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> And the winner is... NCC !!
> 
> 
> *NATIONAL CITY CORP.* 2,51 -1,00 *-28,5%* 2,87 2,12 7.326.000 1.938 16:57
> ...



a este le pueden cambiar el nombre por:

NATIONAL CITY CORP*SE*


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (6 Oct 2008)

bajando a 10696!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## davinci79 (6 Oct 2008)

fmartin dijo:


> Un buen valor al alza puede ser Gillette...por la de cuchillas que van a vender para que la peña se abra las venas....



 ¡buena idea! Voy a comprar que seguro que se dispara en poco tiempo.


----------



## tonuel (6 Oct 2008)

*MANOLOOOO...., PREPARAME UNAS BIRRAS... *








Saludos


----------



## Arte y Cultura (6 Oct 2008)

>> 47 << dijo:


> Otro enlace:
> Giant tuna sells for record $173,600



Se te pira la pinza......  Esos empujoncillos ¿no terminan de hacer efecto?


----------



## el arquitecto (6 Oct 2008)

cual era el limite para las birras? 10700??


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (6 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> *manoloooo...., Prepara Unas Birras... *:d
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Me Apuntoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fmartin (6 Oct 2008)

Y eso que todavía no ha hablado este:


----------



## shoah (6 Oct 2008)

lo de las birras era al 7% je je, y segun yahoo finanzas el IBEX35 ha cerrado ya con un 5.4% de bajada.

Es mucho, pero nada que no hayamos visto ya, no? Lo que no se es si lo habíamos visto un lunes...


----------



## pobracara (6 Oct 2008)

Menuda leche le metieron a Telefónica. Ahora -5,59


----------



## tonuel (6 Oct 2008)

Cerrará por debajo de los 10700... lástima que no llegara al -7%... 

Bueno chicos, otra dia será... me voy con la rubia a tomarme una cañita... nos vemos... 










Saludos


----------



## CALIXTO (6 Oct 2008)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Sera y esta siendo en Octubre y solo estamos a dia 6 menudo ostion nos espera...



Ay, que mal rato.


----------



## Marai (6 Oct 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> ostia! llego el momento de vender mis yenes!
> (que me sobraron del viajecito)
> me puedo sacar unos... 10€!!!



Los que tengan su hipoteca en yenes van a tener un subidón en la cuota.


----------



## assasin (6 Oct 2008)

Nueva oleada de pánico: el Ibex 35 pierde un 6,06% y cierra en 10.726 puntos

*Esta noticia acaba de llegar a la redacción y la estamos ampliando. Actualiza en unos minutos la página para ver los cambios.


----------



## Mother of owneds (6 Oct 2008)

Marai dijo:


> Los que tengan su hipoteca en yenes van a tener un subidón en la cuota.



Comentario de Cárpatos (hoy me toca poner sus comentarios. Por cierto,esta hablando en intereconomia ahora.)

*Futuro euro yen*
lunes, 06 de octubre de 2008 17:40
Baja 6%, ahí es nada...sin comentarios, el carry trade ha muerto


----------



## kaxkamel (6 Oct 2008)

*re*

tendrán el dúo dinámico bernanke-paulson un plan C en la recámara?
Lo digo porque el plan B ya lo estarán pasando a limpio para presentarlo como muy tarde el viernes...

entretenido es... pero... como dijo aquel... vamos a ir todos derechitos al infierno.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (6 Oct 2008)

Mientras todas las bolsas europedas han perdido como mínimo un 7.2% la española ha perdido un mísero 6.1%. ¿Donde hay que quejarse?. Si es que estamos siempre a la cola de todo, carallo...


----------



## elefante (6 Oct 2008)

Marai dijo:


> Los que tengan su hipoteca en yenes van a tener un subidón en la cuota.



Lo mismo que los bancos se quitaron el riesgo de tipos en las hipotecas variables, con las hipotecas estas se quitan el riesgo de divisa. De esa forma convierten a los clientes en brokers de divisas y dejan a al banco ocuparse solamente de la tarea que mejor se les da: ganar dinero sin hacer ni el huevo.


----------



## pillo (6 Oct 2008)

Especula Especulorum dijo:


> Comentario de Cárpatos (hoy me toca poner sus comentarios. Por cierto,esta hablando en intereconomia ahora.)
> 
> *Futuro euro yen*
> lunes, 06 de octubre de 2008 17:40
> Baja 6%, ahí es nada...sin comentarios, el carry trade ha muerto



Le has oido decir lo del rumor en Wall Street de que la FED va bajar 100 pts basicos los tipos de interes?


----------



## lobomalo (6 Oct 2008)

Especula Especulorum dijo:


> Comentario de Cárpatos (hoy me toca poner sus comentarios. Por cierto,esta hablando en intereconomia ahora.)
> 
> *Futuro euro yen*
> lunes, 06 de octubre de 2008 17:40
> Baja 6%, ahí es nada...sin comentarios, el carry trade ha muerto



y el rumor que ha comentado sobre una bajada de 100 puntos basicos mañana en los tipos USA??!!!!!! 

ondia la OSA!!!!! o mañana rebote del gorila fumao .... o descenso a los infiernos.....


----------



## Mother of owneds (6 Oct 2008)

pillo dijo:


> Le has oido decir lo del rumor en Wall Street de que la FED va bajar 100 pts basicos los tipos de interes?



Sí, lo ha dicho. Y lo ha publicado también en su blog. Se le ve muy muy pesimista, que no es raro con la que está cayendo...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (6 Oct 2008)

Creo que es hora de bajar al sótano...


----------



## Marai (6 Oct 2008)

El INDU ya está por debajo de 10.000 puntos perdiendo más de un 4,5%.

¿Donde están los genios del DOW 36.000?


----------



## Kalevala (6 Oct 2008)

La volatilidad de las opciones al 56% :

Maximo de mucho tiempo!!!


----------



## Antenista (6 Oct 2008)

Sois unas histéricas y cuando sube, todos callados como putas.


----------



## el arquitecto (6 Oct 2008)

Antenista dijo:


> Sois unas histéricas y cuando sube, todos callados como putas.



es que cuando baja... invitan a birras...
cuando sube no...


----------



## Pepius (6 Oct 2008)

Marai dijo:


> Los que tengan su hipoteca en yenes van a tener un subidón en la cuota.



Unos colegas míos tienen una multidivisa referenciada al yen. Pagando una penalización X pueden cambiar de divisa, pero no sé cómo funciona exáctamente el asunto. Si para el próximo pago (creo que son trimestrales) cambiaran la divisa a francos suizos (por decir alguna de las clásica) ¿Cómo se hace el cálculo? ¿Se comerían la subidita de los yenes? ¡Queremos de saber! :


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (6 Oct 2008)

Antenista dijo:


> Sois unas histéricas y cuando sube, todos callados como putas.



Compra Criterias, están de buen ver.


----------



## un marronazo (6 Oct 2008)

*tajo sinverguenzas, inutiles, parásitos*

Los asesores económicos de la Casa Blanca afirman que la situación aún es grave 


Los asesores económicos de la Casa Blanca afirman que la situación aún es grave - Yahoo! Finanzas

Washington, 6 oct (EFE).- Los asesores económicos de la Casa Blanca afirmaron hoy que la situación en el sistema financiero de EE.UU. es aún grave pese a la entrada en vigor del plan de rescate del sector valorado en 700.000 millones de dólares.
Washington, 6 oct (EFE).- Los asesores económicos de la Casa Blanca afirmaron hoy que la situación en el sistema financiero de EE.UU. es aún grave pese a la entrada en vigor del plan de rescate del sector valorado en 700.000 millones de dólares.

En un comunicado, el Grupo de Trabajo Presidencial para los Mercados Financieros afirmó que se pondrá en marcha con rapidez para poner en práctica el plan de rescate.

También declaró que colaborará con el resto de las autoridades económicas globales para tratar de atajar la crisis financiera.

El grupo, en el que se integran el secretario del Tesoro, Henry Paulson, y el presidente de la Reserva Federal, Ben Bernanke, data de 1987, cuando se formó para hacer frente a la caída de la Bolsa.

"Nos moveremos con fuerza sustantiva en una serie de frentes", prometió el grupo de asesores.

En un comunicado paralelo emitido también hoy, la Reserva Federal anunció que aumentará un mecanismo para sus préstamos a los bancos, como parte de las medidas para tratar de atajar la crisis.

El plan de rescate del sistema financiero en EE.UU., valorado en unos 700.000 millones de dólares, fue aprobado en el Congreso el pasado viernes y el presidente George W. Bush lo firmó inmediatamente.

El eje central de la ley es la capacidad del Tesoro para adquirir la deuda de mala calidad de los bancos por importe de hasta 700.000 millones de dólares.


----------



## elefante (6 Oct 2008)

Se ha acabado el carbón de la locomotora, ¡echad ahora billetes para que no se detenga!


----------



## Pindik87 (6 Oct 2008)

Caramba la semana ha empezado muy movidita, esta semana va a ser muy emocionante y la que viene quizás aún más; nadie sabe cómo parar el miedo, pánico o desconfianza.


----------



## destroyo (6 Oct 2008)

Esta es la forma que tiene el Dios Mercado de decir: "¿SÓLO 700.000 MILLONES? ¡¡ESO ES UNA MIERDA, UNA LIMOSNA!! ¡QUIERO MÁS, MUCHO MÁS! ¡¡¡LO QUIERO TODO!!!"

Supongo que para reflotar Calle Muro aun tendremos que ver en vigor la Tasa Paulson a la Respiración.


----------



## shoah (6 Oct 2008)

destroyo dijo:


> ¡¡¡LO QUIERO TODO!!!"



Será todo mas el 5% de interes no?


----------



## eljos (6 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Mientras todas las bolsas europedas han perdido como mínimo un 7.2% la española ha perdido un mísero 6.1%. ¿Donde hay que quejarse?. Si es que estamos siempre a la cola de todo, carallo...



Y mañana subidón del 7%, porque aquí no somos tontos, y ahora es el momento de comprar.



Saludos.


----------



## D-Fens (6 Oct 2008)

¡Elegí un mal día para dejar de fumar!


----------



## CHARLIE (6 Oct 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> es verdad, es ibex entre 3 y 5
> o sea, 4
> 
> pero como queda largo y raro, ponen ibex 35... podrian haber puesto ibex 3-5 pero este caso disimulaba peor y da mal rollo por el - que parece que restas...





JIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJI, muy pero que muy buena, "Arqui".

Esta me la apunto, jijiji.


Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Jucari (6 Oct 2008)

9798????...pero que pasa???...me voy 1 hora y me encuentro con esta salvajada???


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2008)

¿Aguno de los que escribis teneis dinero en bolsa?


----------



## un marronazo (6 Oct 2008)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Aguno de los que escribis teneis dinero en bolsa?



no creo... si alguien tenía el viernes hoy a primera hora habrá vendido


----------



## Indiosingracia (6 Oct 2008)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Aguno de los que escribis teneis dinero en bolsa?



Sí, la mía es de Mercadona.


----------



## Plusvalias-al-42% (6 Oct 2008)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Aguno de los que escribis teneis dinero en bolsa?



Lo tuve, pero me salí hace bastante -y no pas en Enero pasado que es cuando estaba más alta-, porque intuía que el modelo económico era insostenible a medio plazo.

Cosa distinta es que hay tanto broker -y gente- que están -o se sienten- obligados a invertir en Bolsa -como si fuese obligatorio- que hace que la Bolsa suba de vez en cuando.

Pero si tuviesen la honestidad de aconsejar bien a sus clientes y no cobrasen comisión por corretaje sino por plusvalías a largo plazo, entonces la Bolsa bajaría bastante.

PD: La Bolsa es el termómetro -invertido- de la economía. Pero la fiebre nunca es la enfermedad en sí misma, sino un síntoma de que hay algo enfermo.


----------



## Mr. Guiyotinne (6 Oct 2008)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Aguno de los que escribis teneis dinero en bolsa?



Lo saqué a los trecemil, antes del subidón, pero no me fiaba. No era mucho, pero me rindió más en el banco; ahora estoy sacándolo poco a poco, porque ya no me fío del sistema. Que se jodan. 

Es que no me fío de las imprevisiones de Solbes I el imprevisto. . .


----------



## un marronazo (6 Oct 2008)

no os lo perdais
Foros bolsaCinco - 06. Base financiera

jajaja  ¿quien ha sidooooo?


----------



## P05 (6 Oct 2008)

Nuevo minimo intradia del dow 9721 -604


----------



## DAOIZ_XXI (6 Oct 2008)

Dow 9,741.09 -584.29 (-5.66%) 
Nasdaq 1,809.40 -137.99 (-7.09%) 
S&P 500 1,028.91 -70.32 (-6.40%) 

Empieza el espectáculo


----------



## Mother of owneds (6 Oct 2008)

Bueno, ahí va el resumen de cárpatos.

Al cierre. Desplome.

Esta anécdota ya la conté hace algunos años, pero para mí significa mucho, por lo que la voy a volver a comentar.

Mi madre, una gran mujer a la que respeto y admiro mucho, ahora ya mayor, me contó hace muchos años una anécdota personal que me impresionó.

Verán, en la Guerra Civil ella tenía unos 10 años. Vivía en Alicante, una zona que se vio castigada por la aviación alemana que utilizaba la zona republicana de nuestro país como conejillo de indias para probar su maquinaria bélica que pronto utilizaría contra toda Europa. Una tarde mi madre y su hermana, algo mayor que ella pero no mucho, aproximadamente sobre febrero iban a la casita en la que vivían en el campo junto con muchos otros familiares refugiados de varios sitios, ya que habían abandonado su modesto piso en la ciudad, pues no encontraban alimentos y por temor a los bombardeos. En el campo había más posibilidades de alimentación y era menos peligrosa la situación.

Pero aquella tarde mi madre y mi tía encontraron en su camino de regreso por el campo a un pequeño avión artillado alemán que iba en solitario seguramente de vuelta de alguna misión. Por lo visto, aquel tipo era una persona cruel, pues no encontró otro entretenimiento que empezar a disparar contra aquellas dos niñas, pobres, desarrapadas y con mucha hambre en sus pequeños estómagos y que aún lo tenían todo por vivir. Mi madre cuenta como aquel canalla sin alma hizo varias pasadas disparando hasta que se cansó, afortunadamente sin conseguir su objetivo, ya que consiguieron esconderse entre una serie de matojos, afortunadamente también para mí o no estaría yo aquí.

Cuando mi madre me contó eso, la verdad, me causó una gran tristeza. Por dos cosas. La primera por cómo explicar hasta dónde llega la crueldad humana y la segunda cuando mi madre me dijo: "¿Sabes qué era lo que pensaba en ese momento cuando creía que iba a morir con mis 10 años?

Pues que a pesar de lo dura que era la vida entonces tenía mucha ilusión en que llegara la primavera porque era la primera vez que iba a verla en el campo y pensé que no iba a ver la primavera".

En estos momentos de crisis dura, uno piensa en días así que al final no vamos a ver la primavera financiera nunca, con lo gris y decepcionante que está todo. Hoy se ha bajado con suma dureza, sin hacer prisioneros, se disparaba a matar, y es que la crisis de crédito sigue haciendo mucho daño.

Esta mañana le preguntaba a un institucional de un banco, porque andaba vendiendo, y me decía, pues muy sencillo,...porque necesito liquidez, ya que no la podemos conseguir. Y es cierto, luego lo he leído también en una crónica de Reuters, ya no solo se vende porque esto es bajista y tampoco se necesita mucho, sino porque no hay liquidez.

La sesión ha empezado torcida desde el principio, recordemos lo que comentábamos en apertura.

Se espera una apertura muy duramente bajista en Europa ante la concurrencia de los siguientes factores, aunque podemos resumir, en la vuelta a la baja experimentada por Wall Street tras la aprobación del plan de rescate, dejando muy claro lo que piensan las manos fuertes al respecto, y por los acontecimientos del fin de semana que dejan claro que las cosas siguen emperando en el credit crunch y en la solvencia de los bancos europeos :

1- El mal cierre de Wall Street, que vamos a ver en detalle.

Compra con el rumor y vende con la noticia, esa máxima bursátil fue aplicada el viernes rigurosamente en Wall Street, haciendo presagiar una apertura complicada en Europa para el lunes. Tras subir violentamente descontando la aprobación del plan de rescate, una vez que el mismo se confirmó, aparecieron las ventas realmente agresivas que dieron la vuelta a la sesión.

Así quedaron las cosas según datos del Wall Street Journal:

Last Chg % Chg
DJIA* 10325.38 -157.47 -1.50
DJ Transportation Average* 4134.55 -42.63 -1.02
DJ Utility Average* 411.71 -3.81 -0.92
Nasdaq* 1947.39 -29.33 -1.48
Nasdaq 100* 1470.84 -20.27 -1.36
S&P 500* 1099.23 -15.05 -1.35
S&P 400 Mid-Cap* 661.97 -16.90 -2.49
S&P 600 Small-Cap* 331.47 -8.95 -2.63
DJ Wilshire 5000* 11122.98 -171.12 -1.52
NYSE Composite* 7088.94 -66.47 -0.93
NYSE Financial* 5780.87 -82.62 -1.41
Russell 2000* 619.40 -18.27 -2.87
Amex Composite* 1747.57 -14.87 -0.84
KBW Bank* 67.53 -2.58 -3.68
PHLX Gold/Silver* 112.09 1.05 0.95
PHLX Housing Sector* 117.69 -6.06 -4.90
PHLX Oil Service* 200.90 -1.80 -0.89
PHLX Semiconductor* 284.74 -3.81 -1.32
* at close

Era un poco lo que todo el mundo veía venir, que el plan de rescate era imprescindible porque en la situación actual toda ayuda es poca, pero evidentemente no es suficiente para evitar la seria recesión que hay que afrontar ahora.

El sectorial financiero bajó el 3,9%. El sectorial de constructoras bajó el 6,6 %. Citigroup se desplomó el 18% tras decir Wachovia que se fusionaba con Wells Fargo cuando se suponía que Citigroup se iba a quedar con sus activos.

La clave sigue estando en el mercado de crédito, todos los ojos miran hacia él, y mientras no se vea signos de que sale del colapso que tiene actualmente, es difícil que la renta variable reaccione de forma seria. Y lo malo es que históricamente este es un mercado que se mueve lento, es decir es muy poco probable, que pase lo que pase, se vea una recuperación rápida del mercado de crédito, lo normal es que cuando llegue esa recuperación sea lenta. La verdadera crisis en el fondo, no es de falta de dinero, es de falta de confianza, el dinero lo siguen teniendo muchos, pero no se lo prestan a los otros bancos ni a sus clientes.

Al final esta ha sido la peor semana para el Nasdaq y para el S&P 500 desde septiembre del 2001, cuando los atentados terroristas. Para el Dow Jones ha sido la peor desde julio de 2002.

A partir de la semana que viene un nuevo factor entra en juego, los resultados empresariales, y es que el martes Alcoa abrirá la temporada oficial de publicaciones. Si teníamos mucha volatilidad, este factor aún la incrementará más. El viernes publica General Electric.

El volumen fue de 1.400 millones de acciones negociadas en NYSE, frente a una media anual de 1.900 millones y de 2.500 millones en Nasdaq frente a una media anual de 2.170 millones.

Los valores que bajaron superaron a los que subieron en la proporción de 2 a 1 en NYSE y de 3 a 1 en Nasdaq.

2- La dura bajada del Nikkei en Japón que ha perdido nada menos que el 4,25 % y ha cerrado en el mínimo de 4 años. los bancos lo han pasado especialmente mal con el banco mayor de Jpón el Mitshbishi UFJ Financial Group perdiendo más del 9 %. El Topix ha tocado el mínimo desde diciembre del 2003.

3- Las medidas tomadas por Alemania durante el fin de semana han incrementando el nerviosismo en lugar de calmar los ánimos.

En concreto lanza un plan de rescate para Hypo Real Estate después de que bancos y aseguradoras se retiraran.

Además anuncia que garantizará los depósitos privados en el país.

4- Unicredit, el segundo mayor banco de Italia, anuncia planes para ampliar capital. Mientras durante el fin de semana se ha seguido hablando del plan de Fortis con BNP tomando el control por más de 14.000 millones de euros y Dinamarca y Corea estudian medidas encaminadas a garantizar depósitos.

La crisis ya se dirige abiertamente al miedo de los inversores en sus depósitos bancarios.

5- Oppenheimer & Co emite una nota negativa sobre UBS que parece va a perjudicarle en apertura.

6- Las mineras del Eurostoxx lo han pasado mal esta noche en Australia.

7- El itraxx marca una lectura de pánico en los 632 puntos, es decir 22 por encima de la de cierre del viernes.

Y así ha sido, empezamos mal y terminamos mal.

No ha habido demasiadas noticias durante la jornada, no ha hecho falta. El mercado iba muy torcido y ya no ha parado de bajar perdiendo soporte tras soporte.

Llueve fuego derretido sobre los mercados en el día de hoy.

El cartucho del plan de rescate servirá para muchas cosas en el medio plazo, y se ha hecho bien en aprobarlo, o todo habría sido peor, pero como todos teníamos claro no va a servir para aliviar la recesión ni tampoco para evitar la tendencia bajista en las bolsas.

El que bajen las bolsas sería lo de menos en esta situación, donde lo que se intenta es salvar la quiebra del sistema financiero mundial, pero es evidente que son un factor muy psicológico en el resto de mercados. En cualquier caso la clave sigue estando en el mercado de crédito. La reacción a la aprobación del plan de rescate, ha sido nula, todos los indicadores de estrés del sistema están por las nubes, y el itraxx en niveles de pánico.

Aquí ya no se sabe lo que es verdad y lo que no, desde luego de los políticos de nuestro país, donde llevamos según la prensa ayer 354 políticos de todos los colores procesados por líos urbanísticos, y 140 alcaldes entre ellos, mejor no fiarnos, y de los de otros países pues igual, un político es un político esté donde esté.

Como decía, no se sabe qué es verdad y qué no, por lo que hay que agarrarse a la única cosa cierta que sabemos, y la sabemos desde hace mucho, la tendencia es bajista, no hay que ponerse contra ella. Todo lo demás sobra, y nos vamos a ahorrar el perder el tiempo con más análisis. Y es más, aunque ahora suba el 10%, seguirá siendo bajista. Mucho tiene que subir y mucho tiene que cambiar. No hay más que hablar, imposible entrar en bolsa, ni ahora ni en bastante tiempo mientras no cambie la tendencia, y aunque entremos el 20% tarde. Es mejor eso que perder hasta la camisa, intentándolo en cada rebote.

Ahora vista la reacción de los mercados debemos prepararnos para el próximo conejo que los bancos centrales van a sacar de la chistera. Se han puesto pegas a las ventas, se ha inyectado liquidez, se ha aprobado plan de rescate, se ha hecho de todo y nada ha funcionado, por lo tanto el próximo conejo será con pocas dudas, las bajadas de tipos.

Cualquier día de estos nos encontraremos con la FED como poco, y es posible que de forma concertada algún banco central más, sin descartar al BCE, van a bajar en algún momento psicológico de las bolsas, de forma muy contundente buscando provocar una vuelta.

Si estamos cortos tendremos que vivir con ese riesgo, si estamos largos, con todos los riesgos, porque no se debe estar largo en esta situación de mercado.

Las horas preferidas por la FED para estas cosas, son entre las 12 y las 14 hora española.




Los Hege funds parecen tener las ideas bastante claras o bastante unidas dentro de lo que cabe en esta ceremonia de la confusión.

La línea clave la han echado en 1.125 del futuro del S&P. Mientras siga por debajo son bajistas como desde hace varios días, con primer objetivo en 1065, segundo en 1005, y siguiente en 885. Si ya ven hasta que nivel piensan.

Si pasa por encima de 1125 y consigue mantenerse con claridad, según la mayoría de comentarios y boletines que manejan entre ellos, cierran cortos y se ponen largos buscando un rebote mínimo de 20 figuras o más.

Pero muy importante, hay un gran consenso entre los hedges en el tema de que si hoy hubiera una bajada muy importante en los índices, mañana, va a haber alguna medida de la FED como por ejemplo una bajada sorpresa de los tipos. Es un comentario muy común, y es más que posible que muchos por si acaso si hoy se baja mucho cierren cortos tomando beneficios por si acaso

Resumiendo la sesión, desplome brutal en las bolsas mundiales, ante el miedo a la crisis de crédito, y a la recesión. Nada parece calmar al mercado, y eso que corren rumores de bajada de 100 puntos básicos por parte de la FED, pero hasta se duda que eso consiga más que un rebote puntual, eso sí, violento, en un mercado así ya no hay medias tintas, todo va a ser muy exagerado. La tendencia es bajista y no hay que ir contra ella. No hay más que hablar.-


----------



## El_Presi (6 Oct 2008)

cuanto tardará en aparecer la mano de Dios...


----------



## Jucari (6 Oct 2008)

Dios El Dow Jones...el S&p...por Los Suelos!!!!


----------



## Marai (6 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> cuanto tardará en aparecer la mano de Dios...



¿La mano de dios será de -0.5 o de -0.75 puntos?

Máximo del TED Spread de hoy = 3,95%
Spread actual = 3,83%


----------



## lobomalo (6 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> cuanto tardará en aparecer la mano de Dios...



maraadoooonaaa señor presi.. ... maaaradooonaaaaa









aunque tal y como van las cosas... tendran que ser ambas manos, que con una esto no levanta cabeza...


----------



## Tyrelfus (6 Oct 2008)

Ojo!!!!1

Dow jones -623

Palomitas pero YA


----------



## maquiabelo (6 Oct 2008)

*itraxx*







Aquí aparece el iTraxx Crossover index, mide la probabilidad de default de 50 bonos de compañías europeas.
Si el iTraxx Crossover es superior a 500 cuidado! Mejor siguelo de cerca... Que a veces dice algo implícitamente! 

*Hoy cerró a 636 *


----------



## P05 (6 Oct 2008)

9.629,66 -695,72


----------



## P05 (6 Oct 2008)

9.616,28 -709,10


----------



## Tyrelfus (6 Oct 2008)

Ya rompió los -700, a que pierde los 9500 el DJ????


----------



## ronald29780 (6 Oct 2008)

Vamos por el 1018.(-7,36%)

Y todavía queda hora y media + subasta por delante.:


----------



## P05 (6 Oct 2008)

9.599,08 -726,30


----------



## Jucari (6 Oct 2008)

Ojo...ojo.....

NASDAQ- 8,03%
DJ - 6,95%
S&P - 7,8%


----------



## El_Presi (6 Oct 2008)

pero esto que es, el NASDAQ cae ya un 8%


----------



## P05 (6 Oct 2008)

9.589,36 -736,02


----------



## Misterio (6 Oct 2008)

El S&P 1013 de mínimo, perderá hoy los 1000?.


----------



## Räikkonen (6 Oct 2008)

Esto tiene que rebotar como sea. Alguien tiene que salir por la tele diciendo algo... o se van a dejar un -10% hoy...

Suspenderan las cotizaciones antes de tiempo? :


----------



## chameleon (6 Oct 2008)

yo pensaba que el ibex no podría caer más de 6%, pero ahora mismo está en los 10500 y para abajo...
esto es una debacle


----------



## Mocito Feliz (6 Oct 2008)

Parece mentira que no sepais que los suelos se fabrican asi. ¿O creeis que es con una suave caida del 1% como se llega al final de las crisis?


----------



## Tupper (6 Oct 2008)

US Markets 

Oct 6 2:28pm ET † Change %Change Level 

Dow -724.63 *-7.02%* 9,600.75 
NASDAQ -154.78 *-7.95% *1,792.61 
S&P -83.25* -7.57% *1,015.98


----------



## LÉZARD (6 Oct 2008)

Vamos! todos juntos!:
_se va el caiman, se va el caiman, se va por la barranquilla_ (bis)


----------



## P05 (6 Oct 2008)

Dow 9.572,08 -753,30


----------



## Jucari (6 Oct 2008)

Tiene que rebotar...por cojones.....que no sale nadie a decir nada???....Bushiiiiinnnn...donde estas????...Bernnaaannnkiiinnnn.....baja los tipos ya.....que queremos mas pasta!!!!,,,,


----------



## chameleon (6 Oct 2008)

la bolsa de sao paulo suspendida de cotización


----------



## Silent Weapon (6 Oct 2008)

P05 dijo:


> Dow 9.572,08 -753,30




¿Cuál puede ser el suelo del Dow?: me refiero a aquel valor que es "imposible" que baje. 5000, 4000 ¿¿¿¿???


¿alguna idea?


----------



## Mocito Feliz (6 Oct 2008)

Silent Weapon dijo:


> ¿Cuál puede ser el suelo del Dow?: me refiero a aquel valor que es "imposible" que baje. 5000, 4000 ¿¿¿¿???
> 
> 
> ¿alguna idea?



cero, de ahi no baja, garantizado


----------



## Tyrelfus (6 Oct 2008)

Parece que rebota un poco, realmente el mercado está en sus altibajos finales, esto es de locos.


----------



## Silent Weapon (6 Oct 2008)

Mocito Feliz dijo:


> cero, de ahi no baja, garantizado





uno más realista majo...


----------



## P05 (6 Oct 2008)

9536 :


----------



## DAOIZ_XXI (6 Oct 2008)

Dow 9,534.72 -790.66 (-7.66%) 
Nasdaq 1,778.16 -169.23 (-8.69%) 
S&P 500 1,009.27 -89.96 (-8.18%) 

:


----------



## trichetin (6 Oct 2008)

-790

:::

yo a veces estoy tocado por la suerte, saque todo mi dienro de la bolsa (6000 euretes) en Noviembre de 2007


----------



## SuperPoblación (6 Oct 2008)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Aguno de los que escribis teneis dinero en bolsa?


----------



## ronald29780 (6 Oct 2008)

DAOIZ_XXI dijo:


> Dow 9,534.72 -790.66 (-7.66%)
> Nasdaq 1,778.16 -169.23 (-8.69%)
> S&P 500 1,009.27 -89.96 (-8.18%)
> 
> :



1009.07 :


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (6 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> 1009.07 :



Siiiiii! Quiero ver ese 999!!!!!!!


----------



## Fraga II (6 Oct 2008)

*Jornal de Negócios Online*




> *Mínimos de dois anos*
> *Bolsa brasileira suspensa após queda de mais de 10% na abertura da sessão*
> *A bolsa brasileira, o Bovespa, foi suspensa logo após o início da sessão. A queda superior a 10%, logo nos primeiros minutos, levou ao encerramento dos trabalhos por um período de 30 minutos. O índice de referência do país caiu para mínimos de Novembro de 2006.
> *
> ...


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (6 Oct 2008)

pues el ibex mañana parece que no rebotaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

en igmarkets: ahora si abriese tendría 10.498.....DESDE CUANDO NO SE ALCANZABA ESA CIFRA... ALGUIEN LO SABE?????????????????????????????????


----------



## imyourend (6 Oct 2008)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Siiiiii! Quiero ver ese 999!!!!!!!



casi mejor lo dejamos para otro dia, `por hoy me parece suficiente.:


----------



## Tyrelfus (6 Oct 2008)

Esta hora que falta para el cierre se va a hacer eterna para muchos.....


----------



## P05 (6 Oct 2008)

9623

Comienza a recuperarse?


----------



## Tyrelfus (6 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> pues el ibex mañana parece que no rebotaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> en igmarkets: ahora si abriese tendría 10.498.....DESDE CUANDO NO SE ALCANZABA ESA CIFRA... ALGUIEN LO SABE?????????????????????????????????



Me parece que ya entramos a la fase de desintegración total, de aquí en adelante todo va a estar muy movidito.......

Se asoma el amero al horizonte


----------



## P05 (6 Oct 2008)

Las 10 mayores bajadas del Dow de la historia:

1. 12/12/1914: 24.39%

2. 10/19/1987: 22.61%

3. 10/28/1929: 12.82%

4. 10/29/1929: 11.73%

5. 11/06/1929: 9.92%

6. 12/18/1899: 8.72%

7. 8/12/1932: 8.40%

8. 3/14/1907: 8.29%

9. 10/26/1987: 7.94%

10. 7/21/1933: 7.84%


----------



## P05 (6 Oct 2008)

Sigue recuperando 9667


----------



## Coruñes Anonimo (6 Oct 2008)

P05 dijo:


> Las 10 mayores bajadas del Dow de la historia:
> 
> 1. 12/12/1914: 24.39%
> 
> ...




La diferencia es que en 1907 y en 1929 los gobiernos USA no eran tan intervencionistas, ni inyectaban pasta a priori en el sistema.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> bajando a 10696!!!!!!!!!!!!1



Si el mínimo ha sido 10714,5??????? :


----------



## chameleon (6 Oct 2008)

¿y qué está pasando ahora? ¿ha habido algún anuncio para que las bolsas se recuperen?
los futuros del ibex perdían 200 puntos hace media hora, y ahora están en -80 y sigue recuperándose.... :?


----------



## Jucari (6 Oct 2008)

El crack...se esta quedando en medio-crack....
una subida 1,5% en menos de 5 minutos????

Algo ha pasado....


----------



## maquiabelo (6 Oct 2008)

*He aqui el grafico*



donjuli2002 dijo:


> pues el ibex mañana parece que no rebotaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> en igmarkets: ahora si abriese tendría 10.498.....DESDE CUANDO NO SE ALCANZABA ESA CIFRA... ALGUIEN LO SABE?????????????????????????????????



http://www.invertia.com/mercados/indices/Graficos.asp?emp=&Com=&Pm1=&Pm2=&Indd=&TipoPeriodo=8&idtel=IB011IBEX35&subtitulo=&simbolo=&tco=1&sw=2&Mdo2=


----------



## Kasandra (6 Oct 2008)

: Esto da miedo... Y aquí con estos políticos  

Estamos perdidos


----------



## P05 (6 Oct 2008)

El Ibex35 es el unico indice que no ha roto los minimos de septiembre. Al final tendra razon Zapatero y todo.


----------



## Jucari (6 Oct 2008)

Chicos.....el DJ...se esta recuperando a un ritmo frenético.....nos hemos perdido algo???....


----------



## 4motion (6 Oct 2008)

Es la sonrisa de ZAPABOBO y los banqueros, pero tranquilos sera un espejismo.
caera ya vereis como caera.


----------



## chameleon (6 Oct 2008)

esto esn cachondeo, a este paso mañana el ibex abre en positivo ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> pues el ibex mañana parece que no rebotaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> en igmarkets: ahora si abriese tendría 10.498.....DESDE CUANDO NO SE ALCANZABA ESA CIFRA... ALGUIEN LO SABE?????????????????????????????????



Más o menos principios de diciembre del 2005.... todavía falta mucha caída, el resto de bolsas estan intentanto atacar el 61,8%, nivel FIBO, nosotros acabamos de pasar el 50%... el 61,8% del IBEX35 es más o menos....
9450 puntos...

Saludos...


----------



## DAOIZ_XXI (6 Oct 2008)

La mano de Dios???


----------



## P05 (6 Oct 2008)

Despues de llegar a 9803, vuelve a las andadas ahora 9720 otra vez.


----------



## euriborde (6 Oct 2008)

maquiabelo dijo:


> Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones



A mí no se me ve
<a href="http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^IBEX#chart3:symbol=^ibex;range=5y;indicator=volume;charttype=line;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined" target=blank>yahoo</a>
Enero de 2006, no?


----------



## P05 (6 Oct 2008)




----------



## chameleon (6 Oct 2008)

OJO Futuros del IBEX en positivo!!
mañana rebote!!


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (6 Oct 2008)

Oil settles down $6.07 at $87.81 a barrel, as markets reel from global credit crisis. Dow loss reaches 800 points. Details soon.
:


----------



## el arquitecto (6 Oct 2008)

os estais hinchando a comer palomitas hoy!

como siga esto asi, van a restrasmitir los "partidos" de las bolsas en directo por la tele...

plano fijo sobre las graficas y dos comentaristas cuchicheando comentarios...


----------



## Jucari (6 Oct 2008)

No entiendo nada.....algo se nos escapa.....estan metiendo chutes al drogata????


----------



## Burney (6 Oct 2008)

pues yo he pillado 400 AMD hace un momento... 

joder que nervios.... :

PD: El Nasdaq Composite tiene en 1775-1780 el 61,8% de corrección de fibonacci desde minimos del 2002 a maximos del 2007. Es un nivel importantisimo...


----------



## P05 (6 Oct 2008)

La excusa para la recuperacion es una supuesta accion coordinada de los bancos centrales mundiales para bajar los tipos de interes. Segun la siempre sensacionalista CNBC, se anticipa una bajada de 0,50 en los tipos de interes en Estados Unidos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Oct 2008)

El nivel Fibo 61,8% en el DJI es 9911puntos...


----------



## maquiabelo (6 Oct 2008)

euriborde dijo:


> A mí no se me ve
> <a href="http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^IBEX#chart3:symbol=^ibex;range=5y;indicator=volume;charttype=line;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined" target=blank>yahoo</a>
> Enero de 2006, no?



Si, por ahi anda, octubre de 2005

Ibex y Dax en positivo, al Ftse le queda poco para el verde 

Esto huele a que nos van a meter la mano en el bolsillo


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2008)

SuperPoblación dijo:


>



¿Nadie? 

A mí siempre me han enseñado que la gente siempre cuenta sus triunfos pero no los fracasos

Este articulo viene bien
Inversion, especulacion...: Capitulacion


----------



## Marai (6 Oct 2008)

P05 dijo:


> La excusa para la recuperacion es una supuesta accion coordinada de los bancos centrales mundiales para bajar los tipos de interes. Segun la siempre sensacionalista CNBC, se anticipa una bajada de 0,50 en los tipos de interes en Estados Unidos.



¿CNBC presionando a Diós?


----------



## goliardo (6 Oct 2008)

Ahora parece que cae el S&P500 otra vez!!!!!
1043,35


----------



## Burney (6 Oct 2008)

estoy mirando el grafico del NAsdaq Composite. Si rompe los minimos de hoy, no hay otro soporte hasta los 1500 puntos... :


----------



## Tyrelfus (6 Oct 2008)

La verdad, no entiendo nada. Así como están las cosas, todo puede pasar en éste mes. De nada vale hacer proyecciones, los mercados están fuera de control. Mejor me me dispongo a ver la función tranquilamente, esta pelicula tiene un final incierto!!!!!


----------



## Antenista (6 Oct 2008)

¿Dónde están las histéricas ahora?


----------



## Jucari (6 Oct 2008)

El mercado esta loco...reacciona a cualquier rumor o cualquier noticia....tanto para subir como para bajar.....ya no se donde esta el punto coerente....:

Mañana seguro subidón.....

Aun recupera los 10000...


----------



## chameleon (6 Oct 2008)

Futuros IBEX en positivo +100 puntos
sube un *+0,7%* a 10800


----------



## pillo (6 Oct 2008)

PPT rulez!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrelfus (6 Oct 2008)

Pero que fue lo que pasó??????????????


----------



## Jucari (6 Oct 2008)

Dj....recuperando los 10000

-320...-3,22%

INCREIBLE LO DE HOY


----------



## cibex (6 Oct 2008)

ya ha recuperado los 10000


----------



## pacomer (6 Oct 2008)

EL IBEX es un cromo, lo mantienen 4 empresecitas, antiguos monopolios públicos, no deberá estar ni a 6000. 10.000 sigue siendo una bestialidad.


----------



## LÉZARD (6 Oct 2008)

Chameleon, donde ves los futuros del Ibex?


----------



## pobracara (6 Oct 2008)

Hagan juego.


----------



## Kalevala (6 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Futuros IBEX en positivo +100 puntos
> sube un *+0,7%* a 10800



Donde ves esto? :


----------



## chameleon (6 Oct 2008)

www.igmarkets.es


----------



## LÉZARD (6 Oct 2008)

merci Chameleon


----------



## Antenista (6 Oct 2008)

Hay que reconocer que las histéricas del foro se ha llevado un buen owned hoy, me ha recordado al típico partido en el que un equipo marca y todos los aficionados del típico bar de paletos saltan de alegría y hacen burlas a los del otro equipo, luego en la segunda parte los remontan y los ves asqueados en silencio en un rincón.

Igualito. Typical Spanish.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (6 Oct 2008)

*No importa, la próxima vez será. *


----------



## Tupper (6 Oct 2008)

La bolsa rusa cayó hoy un impresionante 19%.

RTS Index 866.39 -19.10% 

http://www.rts.ru/?tid=541

La fuerte bajada del petróleo le ha hecho mucho daño.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (6 Oct 2008)

LÉZARD dijo:


> Chameleon, donde ves los futuros del Ibex?



IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..


----------



## un marronazo (6 Oct 2008)

Antenista dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que las histéricas del foro se ha llevado un buen owned hoy, me ha recordado al típico partido en el que un equipo marca y todos los aficionados del típico bar de paletos saltan de alegría y hacen burlas a los del otro equipo, luego en la segunda parte los remontan y los ves asqueados en silencio en un rincón.
> 
> Igualito. Typical Spanish.



lo que hay detrás no lo sabemos... pero el hostiazo ya esta dado... el pánico ya no lo quita nadie. se ha extendido como una mancha de petroleo en agua..
personas que como a mi le importaba un pito el tema de la economía, comienzan a asomarse al foro, a buscar información. esto ya está en la calle cada vez con mas fuerza... será en octubre


----------



## Tyrelfus (6 Oct 2008)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> *No importa, la próxima vez será. *



Así es. Es mejor, así esta función dura un poquito más. Pero el dia no está lejano :o


----------



## Nathalia (6 Oct 2008)

*Pero todavía estáis por aquí?

Vengaaaa, vengaaaa to´l mundo pa´fuera que hay que limpiar todo esto!!!







Hay que ver cómo me habéis puesto el hilo de babas, eh!!!*


----------



## Tupper (6 Oct 2008)

Ja ja ja qué graciosa.


----------



## chameleon (6 Oct 2008)

jajajajjaja Nathalia xDDDDD


----------



## imyourend (6 Oct 2008)

Alguien tiene alguna explicacion de la ultima hora antes de cierre de DJ?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Oct 2008)

Burney dijo:


> pues yo he pillado 400 AMD hace un momento...
> 
> joder que nervios.... :



No me extraña. Te deseo suerte Burney.

Más te vale que rebote...porque sinó se te va en gap de apertura al infierno...

AMD lo había seguido bastante. Es un valor muy pericolosooooo....:


----------



## Borjita burbujas (6 Oct 2008)

Bueno mañana Trichet dirá, ahora leche calentita y a la cama.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (6 Oct 2008)

La única manera que tienen de parar un poco la sangría bursátil es, evidentemente, lo que estamos esperando desde la semana pasada: una acción concertada de rebaja de tipos.

Naturalmente, provocará un rebote y luego volverá a caer, porque a este muerto le puede meter todas las metrallas de desfibrilador que quieras, seguirá siendo un zombi.


----------



## Burney (6 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No me extraña. Te deseo suerte Burney.
> 
> Más te vale que rebote...porque sinó se te va en gap de apertura al infierno...
> 
> AMD lo había seguido bastante. Es un valor muy pericolosooooo....:



Gracias monster porque tal como están las cosas mejor tener la suerte de cara. Por ahora ha pasado el apuro, ha aguantado el soporte y ha cerrado en 4.23. Veremos a ver qué pasa mañana...

Y tanto que es peligroso este valor. Como que hace dos años y pico estaba a 42$... :


----------



## el arquitecto (7 Oct 2008)

jue, me voy un rato y en la prorroga casi empata el dow...
que habeis hecho????

ya venia a reclamar la birrita... 

con lo bien que han jugao los franceses... esos si que saben... veras mañana que subidones...

si es que no te puedes fiar de los americanos, en cuanto van perdiendo un poquito, te sacan un nuevo reglamento, te montan un plan de rescate a lo 7º de caballeria y por si fuera poco, te trucan el marcador...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Oct 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Gracias monster porque tal como están las cosas mejor tener la suerte de cara. Por ahora ha pasado el apuro, ha aguantado el soporte y ha cerrado en 4.23. Veremos a ver qué pasa mañana...
> 
> Y tanto que es peligroso este valor. Como que hace dos años y pico estaba a 42$... :



Si recuerdo. 

Jugaba con él al mete y saca. En cuanto me pilló una bajada a unos $36 lo dejé...y bien que hice!!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Oct 2008)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> Bueno mañana Trichet dirá, ahora leche calentita y a la cama.




Señoras y señores, Observen bien en el gráfico cuando Paulson se levanta de la siesta, hacia las tres, y se va de compras con sus $700 mil millones...

Están aguantándola hasta descargarlo todo...El "rebote" (o "rechute") del final lo dice todo.


----------



## The High Dark Templar (7 Oct 2008)

Noticias frescas del Imperio del Sol naciente:

Nikkei 225 10,038.16 - 434.93 9:31 -4,4 %


El gato muerto ya no rebota porque está putrefacto del todo.


----------



## El_Presi (7 Oct 2008)

la superbajada de tipos en Australia parece que ha tranquilizado a los mercados


----------



## chameleon (7 Oct 2008)

España 35 10859 10877 07:12 +177

parece que rebote, y volvemos a los 10900


----------



## ertitoagus (7 Oct 2008)

ahora vamos a sacar a bailar a la pregunta del millón, la cual quizas de para muchas cabalas:

¿cual creeis que es el nivel "sano" (es decir no hinchado por burbujas) tanto para el ibex como para el Dow?

Yo de un tiempo a esta parte creo que anda por un valor entre el 7000 y el 8000 para el ibex, el tema del dow ya no lo tengo tan claro.....


----------



## El_Presi (7 Oct 2008)

Rebote en preapertura según los 'bookies' de la City
07:35

Los bookmakers de la City prevén alzas en apertura de las bolsas europeas. El Dax alemán y el Cac francés podrían subir un 2%-2,3%.


----------



## Eismann (7 Oct 2008)

El IBEX abre subiendo 250.


----------



## shoah (7 Oct 2008)

Hoy acaba en verde salvo catástrofe por lo que ya se ha comentado de Australia... y a ver si Trichet no abre la boca


----------



## un marronazo (7 Oct 2008)

¿y con que "dinero" piensan los gobiernos avalar los superfondosdegarantias?
pero como es posible que el personal no se de cuenta todavia que ese dinero NO ESISTE? SI españa por ejemplo tiene un deficid de 1.6 billlones? o no? a quienes les piensan pedir el dinero?


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (7 Oct 2008)

Espera que lo depositen los bancos.


----------



## tonuel (7 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> ¿y con que "dinero" piensan los gobiernos avalar los superfondosdegarantias?



Con ninguno, lo importante es que no haya pánico... 



Saludos


----------



## Garrafone (7 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Con ninguno, lo importante es que no haya pánico...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Y pregunto... 

Si salen diciendo ésto por los massmedia... no será que la gente ya ha empezado a sacar sus ahorros?:


----------



## chemosh (7 Oct 2008)

Garrafone dijo:


> Y pregunto...
> 
> Si salen diciendo ésto por los massmedia... no será que la gente ya ha empezado a sacar sus ahorros?:



La gente, lleva desde que empezó la caida de los bancos useros, con la mosca detrás de la oreja. Lo comente en otro hilo, que yo había estado en tres sucursales, con un familiar, y aparte de que ING era el maligno, la otra conclusión es que pasaba mucha gente todos los días para preguntar que pasaba con sus ahorros. Si empiezan a preguntar cuando caen los bancos useros, cuando caen bancos alemanes se corre a sacar el dinero.


----------



## chameleon (7 Oct 2008)

se está desinflando poco a poco
el agujero que dejó ver ayer el dow da mucho camino para la bajada
a no ser que salga trichi o benito recortando tipos, las bolsas hoy otra vez en rojo


----------



## tonuel (7 Oct 2008)

Garrafone dijo:


> Y pregunto...
> 
> Si salen diciendo ésto por los massmedia... no será que la gente ya ha empezado a sacar sus ahorros?



Ayer salia la noticia de: "La Caixa y Santander campeones en la guerra de depósitos"... sobran comentarios... 

Yo conozco a muchos que ya han trasladado el dinero desde las cajitas que ya sabemos... 



chameleon dijo:


> se está desinflando poco a poco
> el agujero que dejó ver ayer el dow da mucho camino para la bajada
> a no ser que salga trichi o benito recortando tipos, las bolsas hoy otra vez en rojo



También espero que se desinfle el ibex y vuelva el rojo... 




Saludos


----------



## Garrafone (7 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Ayer salia la noticia de: "La Caixa y Santander campeones en la guerra de depósitos"... sobran comentarios...
> 
> Yo conozco a muchos que ya han trasladado el dinero desde las cajitas que ya sabemos...



Yo esque ya no sé si fiarme ni del San ni de la Cai-xa... Fortis, Hypo Real Estate,ABN o Dexia no eran precisamente la CAM o CCM

Creéis que son seguros 100%?


----------



## tonuel (7 Oct 2008)

Garrafone dijo:


> Yo esque ya no sé si fiarme ni del San ni de la Cai-xa... Fortis, Hypo Real Estate,ABN o Dexia no eran precisamente la CAM o CCM
> 
> Creéis que son seguros 100%?



Yo ahora mismo de bancos físicos sólo me fio de BBVA, Santander, La Caixa y Bankinter. En tres de ellos tengo pasta... 

Ahora bien, veo muy dificil que la gente pierda sus ahorros en cualquier entidad española... pero vamos, si pasa que no sea yo... :o

A lo mejor de aquí un año igual cambio de opinión y... me pongo a comprar latas de atún... 



Saludos


----------



## imyourend (7 Oct 2008)

Pues no veo al ibex muy animado a subir hoy..... lo veo timido....


----------



## imyourend (7 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo de bancos físicos sólo me fio de BBVA, Santander, La Caixa y Bankinter. En tres de ellos tengo pasta...
> 
> Ahora bien, veo muy dificil que la gente pierda sus ahorros en cualquier entidad española... pero vamos, si pasa que no sea yo... :o
> 
> ...



Pense que tu eras de los de ing..... o que lo pondrias en la lista


----------



## tonuel (7 Oct 2008)

imyourend dijo:


> Pense que tu eras de los de ing..... o que lo pondrias en la lista



Si, de bancos online *ING* y *uno-e* son los que me gustan, pero antes estaba hablando de bancos físicos... 

Si vemos quebrar por ejemplo al BBVA... antes veremos asesinatos, robos y muertos en las calles... 



Saludos


----------



## imyourend (7 Oct 2008)

pues bankinter es hoy el unico banco en rojo


----------



## tonuel (7 Oct 2008)

imyourend dijo:


> pues bankinter es hoy el unico banco en rojo



Si, porque antes subia cuando los demás bajaban... 

Ha subido mucho ultimamente, y me parece que lo veremos bajar bastante... como todos... :o





Saludos


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (7 Oct 2008)

va desinfflandose... los futuros igmarkets ya el ibex solo tiene +15 puntos y el aleman y el down en negativo


----------



## imyourend (7 Oct 2008)

El ibex ya en rojo


----------



## tonuel (7 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> va desinfflandose... los futuros igmarkets ya el ibex solo tiene +15 puntos y el aleman y el down en negativo



*tócala Sam...*





Saludos


----------



## aterriza como puedas (7 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 10:04:16 h. *¿Qué pasa?*
> 
> Ahora si está claro lo que ha provocado la bajada de hace un rato. Todo se ha debido a las noticias de la BBC de que había 3 bancos británicos pidiendo auxilio y fondos al gobierno. La reacción ha sido dura, RBS se desploma el 30%, HBOS más del 10%, Lloyds más del 15% y Barclays casi el 8%. Además Deutsche Bank baja 10% ante rumores de una ampliación de capital.



Lease este mensaje acompañado del tema 'Help' de los Beatles...


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (7 Oct 2008)

ya esta en ROJO JEJEJE 10687!!!


----------



## Jucari (7 Oct 2008)

Ahora si está claro lo que ha provocado la bajada de hace un rato. Todo se ha debido a las noticias de la BBC de que había 3 bancos británicos pidiendo auxilio y fondos al gobierno. La reacción ha sido dura, RBS se desploma el 30%, HBOS más del 10%, Lloyds más del 15% y Barclays casi el 8%. Además Deutsche Bank baja 10% ante rumores de una ampliación de capital.

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Jucari (7 Oct 2008)

Caray aterriza como puedas eres mas rapido que yo!!!!....jajajaja


----------



## trichetin (7 Oct 2008)

ya empezamos a parecernos a Rusia y Brasil:

URGENTE Santander (-3,27%), suspendido por alta volatilidad; BBVA cede un 1,5%

Los bancos anulan el rebote del Ibex - Cotizalia.com

acutalización

IBEX35: *-0.49%*


----------



## shoah (7 Oct 2008)

¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿han suspendido la cotización del santander????????


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (7 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Lease este mensaje acompañado del tema 'Help' de los Beatles...



O de este 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y1TZsRPKkqA&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y1TZsRPKkqA&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## dekka (7 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿han suspendido la cotización del santander????????



creo que no 10:29 10,73 

hoy ni gato muerto


----------



## shoah (7 Oct 2008)

joder, entonces no entiendo el comentario de trichetin...

gracias por la info dekka


----------



## imyourend (7 Oct 2008)

ing se esta dejando un 6%


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (7 Oct 2008)

esto va p´arriba ( de momento... )


----------



## shoah (7 Oct 2008)

Ahora sube y con algo de fuerza... madre mía, es una montaña rusa...


----------



## el arquitecto (7 Oct 2008)

quien paga las cervezas hoy?

o no toca que baje?


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (7 Oct 2008)

bajara... tiempo al tiempo...Islandia en bancarrota y los bancos ingleses estan desesperados... es cuestion de tiempo


----------



## Jucari (7 Oct 2008)

No era el martes negro hoy lo que había oido por algún sitio????.......

Esta tarde a por palomitas y cervecita fresca...que mañana a lo mejor tocan latas de atún...o ni eso...


----------



## shoah (7 Oct 2008)

Yo creo que hoy acabará en verde, aunque no sea en plan 5%...


----------



## tonuel (7 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> Yo creo que hoy acabará en verde, aunque no sea en plan 5%...



Pues yo me la juego al rojo...

¿unas cervezas???? 



Saludos


----------



## shoah (7 Oct 2008)

ja ja ja ja ja... claro, si vuelves a poner el límite del -7%... pues pongo yo el del +7%

XDDDDDD


----------



## Dazis (7 Oct 2008)

Yo creo que hoy estará en verde, aunque poca cosa, alrededor del 1%. Eso si no le afecta la bolsa de Londres, que parece que allí sigue bajando, puede estar cociendose algo gordo por allí.


----------



## laura (7 Oct 2008)

Dazis dijo:


> Yo creo que hoy estará en verde, aunque poca cosa, alrededor del 1%. Eso si no le afecta la bolsa de Londres, que parece que allí sigue bajando, puede estar cociendose algo gordo por allí.



esta mañana en la tele han dicho que habia 3 bancos ingleses que estaban calledo mucho uno por ejemplo ( no me acuerdo del nombre) andaba por el 28% de perdidas, no se si esto tendra algo que ver.


----------



## imyourend (7 Oct 2008)

coño y VOLKSWAGEN subiendo un 40% ? pero si no venden


----------



## Antenista (7 Oct 2008)

laura dijo:


> esta mañana en la tele han dicho que habia 3 bancos ingleses que estaban *calledo *mucho uno por ejemplo ( no me acuerdo del nombre) andaba por el 28% de perdidas, no se si esto tendra algo que ver.


----------



## laura (7 Oct 2008)

Antenista dijo:


>



valeeeee cayendooooooooooooooooo, perdon !coño no pasais una!!!


----------



## Jucari (7 Oct 2008)

Ejpain is different!!!!...+2%


----------



## aterriza como puedas (7 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 12:29:23 h. *Ojo al overnight*
> 
> Ahora mismo en dólares al 7,5 % nada menos cuando lo normal sería el 2 %, el colapso sigue siendo total.
> 
> ...



Por cierto, vaya guarrazo que se está dando OHL con el índice subiendo más de un 2% y ellos cayendo un 7.5% (han llegado a caer mas de un 10%).


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2008)

imyourend dijo:


> coño y VOLKSWAGEN subiendo un 40% ? pero si no venden



Venden algo mas que los demas y sobre todo a costa de hundir su filial española SEAT.


----------



## tonuel (7 Oct 2008)

4motion dijo:


> Venden algo mas que los demas y sobre todo a costa de hundir su filial española SEAT.



Cárpatos:

"Me confirman las noticias desde varios bancos. Es un cierre de cortos, ya que el que prestaba las acciones era Lehman y otro banco en problemas. Así que se acabó el préstamo y todo el mundo a cerrarse, distorsionando la cotización del valor. Muchas manos fuertes están tomando ante este movimiento posiciones en opciones."

"Se aleja de máximos y de ese 50% de ganancia. Ahora +34%. En el camino está formando una estrella de la noche con gap a la baja en la pata de venta. la vela de enmedio es un martillo invertido. Por el momento el volumen no es ideal, porque la vela de venta es menor que en la de compra. El volumen del martillo invertido es enorme"




Saludos


----------



## aterriza como puedas (7 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 13:23:35 h. *Interbancario.*
> 
> Atención a la siguiente nota que me envía un profesional del mercado de capitales que prefiere quedar en el anonimato.
> 
> ...



O sea, que los supuestos tipos solo son una de las múltiples fantasías animadas de ayer y de hoy.


----------



## tonuel (7 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> O sea, que los supuestos tipos solo son una de las múltiples fantasías animadas de ayer y de hoy.



Nada que no supieramos ya... 

Yuri for president... 



Saludos


----------



## lordloki (7 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> O sea, que los supuestos tipos solo son una de las múltiples fantasías animadas de ayer y de hoy.



Este tongo estaba mas que visto. Si no fuese así los reintregillos de >>47<<  tenían que haber causado más efecto.


----------



## Tezifon (7 Oct 2008)

Volkswagen



Pues ya está en negativo, -5,93%. Recordemos que ha estado ganado el 50% en el día de hoy. 140 puntos de DAX que han volado.


Imprimir Comentario


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (7 Oct 2008)

yo me juego que el ibex acaba en rojo.... una de gambas jijiji


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (7 Oct 2008)

sobre todo porque los futuros del nasdaq caen.......-155 points...ai...


----------



## Sylar (7 Oct 2008)

Hoy es el Martes Negro, el de la profecia. WS va a abrir despeñandose, Bernanke va a salir en tutu y botas militares a anunciar bajada de tipos de 1%, la bolsa va a dar un rebote de la hostia y aun va a dar tiempo a terminar en rojo. Hoy se gasta la ultima bala, para nada.


----------



## adso de melk (7 Oct 2008)

semos los mejores del mundo mundial, todos color rosa y nosotros disparados +3.50 IBEX. ¿os imagináis que nos salvamos?


----------



## fmartin (7 Oct 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> semos los mejores del mundo mundial, todos color rosa y nosotros disparados +3.50 IBEX. ¿os imagináis que nos salvamos?



Si nos salvamos será porque ellos no tienen nuestro sol ni nuestra alegría


----------



## Sylar (7 Oct 2008)

Sylar dijo:


> Hoy es el Martes Negro, el de la profecia. WS va a abrir despeñandose, Bernanke va a salir en tutu y botas militares a anunciar bajada de tipos de 1%, la bolsa va a dar un rebote de la hostia y aun va a dar tiempo a terminar en rojo. Hoy se gasta la ultima bala, para nada.



Pa' empezar WS abre al alza. Seguiremos informando del festival de owneds.

Espacio patrocinado por Martes Negro S.A., su pitoniso amigo.


----------



## Jucari (7 Oct 2008)

Olvidad de martes negro ni historias, hoy se cerrara con verde....y si se pone la cosa mal pues ya tenemos a Bernanke bajando los tipos un 1% y solucionado....


----------



## percebe (7 Oct 2008)

parece que pierde los 10000 ,a por el rojo


----------



## percebe (7 Oct 2008)

anda ya esta en rojo que rapidezzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Olvidad de martes negro ni historias, hoy se cerrara con verde....y si se pone la cosa mal pues ya tenemos a Bernanke bajando los tipos un 1% y solucionado....



Secundo la moción, por análisis técnico, eso si. Hoy vamos a terminar en verde.


----------



## SNB4President (7 Oct 2008)

Miraros la evolución de Bank of America... -14% y bajando.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (7 Oct 2008)

*BAJANDO ¡¡*


----------



## Jucari (7 Oct 2008)

Si hoy cierra en rojo como ayer...me podeis dar collejas hasta que os canseis......

pero sigo creyendo que esta tan volatil el mercado que por cualquier rumor sube o baja y una acción de Bernanke hara subir como la espuma el Dow...


----------



## el arquitecto (7 Oct 2008)

queris dejar de jugar con los botoncitos del ascensor!!


----------



## percebe (7 Oct 2008)

Alguien puede decir donde estan los soportes por debajo del 10000


----------



## Misterio (7 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Si hoy cierra en rojo como ayer...me podeis dar collejas hasta que os canseis......
> 
> pero sigo creyendo que esta tan volatil el mercado que por cualquier rumor sube o baja y una acción de Bernanke hara subir como la espuma el Dow...



Si creo que la sensación es esa que hoy a poco que se haga acabará en verde y sobrado pero aun así no se justifica esa diferencia con el Ibex que lleva más de una semana que va por libre.


----------



## jacksand (7 Oct 2008)

percebe dijo:


> Alguien puede decir donde estan los soportes por debajo del 10000



Ya lo ha dicho mucha gente, en 0, de hay no baja.


----------



## davinci79 (7 Oct 2008)

El ibex y todos en general, parecen columpios. Hoy positivo +2% negativo -1% positivo +3% y ahora el Dow está bajando, como arrastre de nuevo para abajo al Ibex ya sería el descojone.


----------



## Jucari (7 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Si creo que la sensación es esa que hoy a poco que se haga acabará en verde y sobrado pero aun así no se justifica esa diferencia con el Ibex que lleva más de una semana que va por libre.



Eso lo estabamos comentando ayer...con un compañero...parece como si el Ibex...se hubiera despegado de los otros mercados....y esto me da un poco de pánico....porque quizas, la gran mascleta a nosotros nos llega con retraso....pero cuando llegue...ayyy....cuando llegue....y encima Zp saliendo a calmar a la plebe.....MALO, MALO...


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (7 Oct 2008)

percebe dijo:


> Alguien puede decir donde estan los soportes por debajo del 10000



Parece que hay uno muy sólido en los 9.500

Pero si salta, 

¡a por los 7.500!


----------



## SNB4President (7 Oct 2008)

Se comenta mucho el soporte de 9.700, pero ayer antes de la subida final fue roto, o sea que... supongo que el 9.500 es un buen número.


----------



## Jucari (7 Oct 2008)

El DJ..parece un electrograma plano de un muerto.....


----------



## ronald29780 (7 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> El DJ..parece un electrograma plano de un muerto.....



...esperando el cierre en Europa...


----------



## tonuel (7 Oct 2008)

Cierre del ibex calentito...


Vamos p'abajo... 




Saludos


----------



## un marronazo (7 Oct 2008)

no hay caso, esto no la arreglan


----------



## tonuel (7 Oct 2008)

El ibex en caida libre... mola mogollón... 



Saludos


----------



## Tyrelfus (7 Oct 2008)

Y en USA la FED anuncia un programa de ayuda a empresas, y ni aún así el DJIA despega. Las políticas de incentivos gubernamentales cada vez tienen menos efecto en los mercados, se acerca la hora, quizas en el mes de octubre será...


----------



## El_Presi (7 Oct 2008)

Burney dijo:


> pues yo he pillado 400 AMD hace un momento...
> 
> joder que nervios.... :
> 
> PD: El Nasdaq Composite tiene en 1775-1780 el 61,8% de corrección de fibonacci desde minimos del 2002 a maximos del 2007. Es un nivel importantisimo...



¿al final mantuviste las acciones?

Bloomberg.com: Worldwide

AMD Climbs Most in Six Years on Abu Dhabi Investment (Update1)

By Ian King

Oct. 7 (Bloomberg) -- Advanced Micro Devices Inc., the chipmaker struggling to take on Intel Corp., rose the most in six years after deciding to spin off some plants, part of an investment of up to $8.4 billion from the Abu Dhabi government.

AMD climbed 70 cents, or 17 percent, to $4.93 at 10:19 a.m. in New York Stock Exchange composite trading. Earlier the shares advanced as much as 31 percent, the most since October 2002.

The cash infusion is a lifeline for AMD, which may report a third straight loss this year and is falling behind on investments needed to keep up. Intel spends more on plants and research than AMD makes in annual revenue.

``People thought that AMD was on the brink of bankruptcy,'' said Doug Freedman, an analyst at American Technology Research in San Francisco. ``It definitely pushes them far away from that.''

The Abu Dhabi government will pay $700 million for a stake in a new entity that will own two plants in Germany and build another in New York, AMD said yesterday. The new company also will get as much as $6 billion from Abu Dhabi to expand the factories and $1.4 billion in operating capital. Abu Dhabi also will pay $314 million to double its stake in AMD to 19 percent.

The new company, to be called Foundry Co. temporarily, will assume $1.2 billion of AMD's debt. AMD's 6 percent convertible notes due in 2015 jumped 7.8 cents, or 20 percent, to 46.9 cents on the dollar to yield 21.5 percent, according to Trace, the Financial Industry Regulatory Authority's bond-pricing service. That's the biggest one-day gain since the securities were sold in April 2007.

AMD's Struggles

The business will make processors for AMD and seek contracts from other companies, while AMD will continue to design and market chips. That means AMD can develop products without investing billions of dollars in plants, said Dirk Meyer, who became AMD chief executive officer in July.

``It will make AMD financially strong and more tightly focused,'' Meyer, 46, said in a telephone interview.

AMD, based in Sunnyvale, California, has struggled since its founding in 1969 to keep up with Intel. AMD has posted nine annual losses in the past 15 years and its stock had fallen 90 percent since reaching $42.10 in February 2006.

Abu Dhabi is building on a 2007 investment as it seeks a foothold in the chip industry. Advanced Technology Investment Co., a newly created arm of the Abu Dhabi government, will own about 56 percent of the manufacturing company, leaving AMD with the rest.

About 3,000 of AMD's 16,000 workers will move to Foundry Co., which will be led by AMD executive Doug Grose. AMD Chairman and former CEO Hector Ruiz will step down as a director and head the board at the new company.

Spending on Plants

Abu Dhabi will give the new manufacturing company a minimum of $3.6 billion and a maximum of $6 billion to spend on new plants and equipment over the next five years, according to the agreement. The new company also may examine building a plant in Abu Dhabi if demand justifies such a move, Grose said on a conference call today.

The New York plant, in Saratoga County between the towns of Stillwater and Malta, will employ 1,400 people. The company will take advantage of a 2006 agreement with the state to obtain $1.2 billion in cash and other incentives.

AMD ended the second quarter with about $5 billion in long- term debt and $1.57 billion in cash and equivalents. AMD's 7.75 percent notes due in 2012 traded at 68.88 cents on the dollar yesterday, yielding 19.1 percent, according to Trace, the Financial Industry Regulatory Authority's bond-pricing service. That's down from 87.88 cents on the dollar at the end of last year.

The cost of protecting AMD's debt from default has spiked this month. Contracts on AMD's bonds jumped to 39.3 percent, from 14.5 percent on Sept. 1, CMA Datavision prices show.

Doubling Investment

Mubadala Development Co., another investment arm of Abu Dhabi headed by Khaldoon Al Mubarak, is doubling its stock interest in AMD less than a year after its initial investment, when it paid $12.70 a share, triple the stock's closing price yesterday.

``Obviously it's been a very difficult year from the perspective of the performance of the shares of AMD,'' Mubarak said. ``That aside, we totally buy into the asset-smart strategy that AMD's pursuing. We will be able to realize the type of returns that we had always anticipated.''

Abu Dhabi's investment units are extending beyond oil and into technology, real estate and financial services. The emirate has stakes in Citigroup Inc., private-equity firm Apollo Global Management LLC and luxury carmaker Ferrari SpA. Abu Dhabi is the capital of the United Arab Emirates, which also includes Dubai.

AMD's existing capital budget of $1.1 billion this year is the lowest since 2003. The company compounded its debts with the 2006 purchase of graphics chipmaker ATI Technologies Inc. The $5.4 billion transaction now dwarfs AMD's stock value of $2.57 billion.

Santa Clara, California-based Intel will invest $11.2 billion this year in new plants, equipment, research and design, compared with the $5.92 billion analysts estimate AMD will get in revenue.

To contact the reporter on this story: Ian King in San Francisco at ianking@bloomberg.net
Last Updated: October 7, 2008 10:35 EDT


----------



## Antenista (7 Oct 2008)

¿Podrías ponerlo en catalán?


----------



## aterriza como puedas (7 Oct 2008)

El DJ ha llegado a caer 200 points y da la impresión de que la "Mano de Dios" se ha puesto a currar a destajo para parar la sangría. O al menos para intentarlo. Ya pierde menos de 100 y sube casi en vertical... :


----------



## Jucari (7 Oct 2008)

Pues la mano de dios...esta agujereada...pq va pa abajo...sin frenos

Aunque me sorprende despues de las noticias de la FED....que este cayendo...al final me tragare las collejas de esta mañana


----------



## el arquitecto (7 Oct 2008)

igual se ha hecho un esguince... tanto sostener la bolsa...


----------



## nief (7 Oct 2008)

Antenista dijo:


> ¿Podrías ponerlo en catalán?



Cuando el sabio señala la luna, el (tonto, necio, ignorante, corto de miras) mira el dedo


----------



## Jucari (7 Oct 2008)

Ya cae mas de un 2%...ignorante de mi....


----------



## Antenista (7 Oct 2008)

nief dijo:


> Cuando el sabio señala la luna, el (tonto, necio, ignorante, corto de miras) mira el dedo



Cuando no se saben refranes adecuados, se intenta colar uno que no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## Jucari (7 Oct 2008)

Bernanke sugiere bajar tipos antes del 29 de octubre..

mercados,finanzas,economia,fondos y cotizaciones - Invertia

Subidón ??...


----------



## P05 (7 Oct 2008)

Dow 9678 -277


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Oct 2008)

¿Alguien sabe o se imagina a que se debe esa caida del NYSE?


----------



## P05 (7 Oct 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe o se imagina a que se debe esa caida del NYSE?



Tiene pinta de que quieren probar los niveles minimos de ayer. La excusa para la prensa sera que "Bernanke ha dicho noseque que no convence a los mercados".


----------



## explorador (7 Oct 2008)

los inversores lo tendrán claro, esto no tiene solución-


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (7 Oct 2008)

P05 dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que quieren probar los niveles minimos de ayer. La excusa para la prensa sera que "Bernanke ha dicho noseque que no convence a los mercados".



Joder, es que queda un mundo hasta el 29 de octubre (aniversario del Martes Negro, por cierto)


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Oct 2008)

Perfecto, me voy a la tasca a tomar unas birras , luego vere en que acaba todo, seguro que la mano de dios entrara en acción cuano falte 1/2 o 1/4 de hora antes del cierre.


----------



## ertitoagus (7 Oct 2008)

sinceramente, lo que no es normal es que con la que está cayendo se esperen dia si dia no a "posibles rebotes".

Los indices tienen que purgar los excesos de bastantes años no se puede estar ganando siempre.


----------



## Tuttle (7 Oct 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe o se imagina a que se debe esa caida del NYSE?



Pues esto.



> Oct. 7 (Bloomberg) -- U.S. stocks fell for a fifth day, the longest losing streak since January, after Bank of America Corp. slashed its dividend to shore up capital and concern grew that real-estate companies will default on debt.


----------



## Jucari (7 Oct 2008)

Pues ni las noticias de la bajada le afectan...."pa abajo"...WS 

-322


----------



## Pindik87 (7 Oct 2008)

Y más

-410

jeje.


----------



## Jucari (7 Oct 2008)

Como ayer saldra..."la mano de dios"...para salvarnos a todos....en los últimos minutos del partido...


----------



## P05 (7 Oct 2008)

Por cierto, el jueves se supone que termina la limitacion de un mes que se puso en septiembre para operar a corto con una larga lista de bancos y valores de la bolsa de Nueva York


----------



## 2084 (7 Oct 2008)

Esto puede acabar mucho peor que ayer.



Cotizaciones a las 19:58 


DOW JONES 9635.10 *-3.2* 

NASDAQ 100 1352.94 *-4.1*


----------



## adso de melk (7 Oct 2008)

lo que no puede ser es que mañana el ibex este otra vez en verde

es metafisicamente imposible


----------



## ronald29780 (7 Oct 2008)

2084 dijo:


> Esto puede acabar mucho peor que ayer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-2.07% ahora.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (7 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 20:14:18 h. *Wall Street.*
> 
> La bajada se incrementa y las pérdidas son cada vez más preocupantes. El sectorial financiero se lo está llevando todo por delante. Este sectorial toca ahora mismo mínimos desde 1997, ahí es nada. Ya no es que se haya perdido todo lo que se ganó desde el 2003, es que se está perdiendo hasta el carnet de identidad.



Los saltos son acojonantes. Cada minuto hay un salto de entre 20 y 50 puntos arriba o abajo sin ninguna lógica. A la _Mano de Dios_ van a tener que llamarle *la colla de Dios* porque con media docena de manos no tienen bastante.


----------



## imyourend (7 Oct 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> lo que no puede ser es que mañana el ibex este otra vez en verde
> 
> es metafisicamente imposible



Mañama veremos la reaccion del plan de ZP


----------



## destroyo (7 Oct 2008)

La mano invisible tiene Parkinson.


----------



## Dazis (7 Oct 2008)

El plan zapatero no creo que sirva para mucho, el estado tiene muy poco poder para hacer cualquier cosa, está todo demasiado liberalizado.


----------



## creative (7 Oct 2008)

Dazis dijo:


> El plan zapatero no creo que sirva para mucho, el estado tiene muy poco poder para hacer cualquier cosa, está todo demasiado liberalizado.



el Dow esta cayendo nada mas y menos que un 3%!!! miercoles negro para el IBEX.


El ibex tendria que estar como minimo como el dow en 9500 puntos.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (7 Oct 2008)

Después del anuncio de que a los bancos les van a regalar 50.000 millones a los bancos, mañana tirarán del IBEX y subirá.


----------



## creative (7 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Después del anuncio de que a los bancos les van a regalar 50.000 millones a los bancos, mañana tirarán del IBEX y subirá.



no si esa subida, ya se ha realizado hoy, mañana toca ver que tal ha quedado Wall y como esta cayendo, pues toca caer un 4 o 4,5%


----------



## maquiabelo (7 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> el Dow esta cayendo nada mas y menos que un 3%!!! miercoles negro para el IBEX.
> 
> 
> El ibex tendria que estar como minimo como el dow en 9500 puntos.



No sus lanceis con el orgasmo precoz, que mas tarde tiene que venir natalia a limpiarlo todo


----------



## imyourend (7 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Después del anuncio de que a los bancos les van a regalar 50.000 millones a los bancos, mañana tirarán del IBEX y subirá.



Yo creo que eso influira mañana, pero lo de DJ de hoy restara.


----------



## P05 (7 Oct 2008)

Nuevo minimo intradia 9.575,98


----------



## David_ (7 Oct 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> lo que no puede ser es que mañana el ibex este otra vez en verde
> 
> es metafisicamente imposible



Dalo por hecho con el fondito de hoy.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Oct 2008)

El ibex fluctuando dependiendo de la liquez que puedan ir inyectando, pero claro la liqued es finita y en un plazo de meses no habra mas dinero que meter y caera a plomo.


----------



## kaos (7 Oct 2008)

Vaya con los usanos , 
en 5 minutos el Dow ha pasado de 9676 a 9575, 
100 puntos en 5 min. : 

saludos


----------



## DAOIZ_XXI (7 Oct 2008)

El S&P 500, rozando el larguero. Uyyyyyy


----------



## creative (7 Oct 2008)

que le queda al gobierno de George para que esto no se hunda?? que benarke coja el helipcotero y tire dinero en las puertas del Wall para que no caiga la bolsa??


Señores TOchovista tuvo razon ES EN OCTUBRE


----------



## Garrafone (7 Oct 2008)

Bank of America -22,16%


----------



## ronald29780 (7 Oct 2008)

¿Llegaremos a ver un cierre por debajo de los 1.000?


----------



## creative (7 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¿Llegaremos a ver un cierre por debajo de los 1.000?



el dow por debajo de los 1000 puntos, no creo.

Pero en camino vamos con el 3,80 que esta cayendo


----------



## Jucari (7 Oct 2008)

-409....se Va El Caiman...se Va...se Va


----------



## creative (7 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> -409....se Va El Caiman...se Va...se Va



A las 21:46 : 9.518,39 437,11 (4,23%) MINIMO ANUAL1!!!


BENARKKE COJE EL HELICOPTERO!!!! YA!!


----------



## P05 (7 Oct 2008)

El Dow acaba de superar el minimo al que cayo ayer 9.499,00


----------



## Misterio (7 Oct 2008)

Joer será verdad que no llegamos al día 15 como dijo Larouche jaja.


----------



## El_Presi (7 Oct 2008)

no os alegréis tanto de que se hunda la bolsa. Cuando más caiga, más nos robarán los políticos para solventar "la situación excepcional que lo requiere"


----------



## Jucari (7 Oct 2008)

Joder......esto no tiene suelo...

A que pierde los 1000 el S&P?????


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (7 Oct 2008)

Dow -545 a las 21:49

Por cierto no me alegra, me asusta. Lo veo muy negro. Pero este caos ejerce un cierto hipnotismo sobre mí.


----------



## uno (7 Oct 2008)

Ahora mismo el resultado es 1-4 (maximo positivo +1 aprox y max negativo -4 aprox) y a punto de marcar el 5


----------



## maquiabelo (7 Oct 2008)

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 10525 10543 21:50 -320 
Wall Street 9478 9482 21:50 -554 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 13617.5 13619.5 21:50 119.1 
Euro STOKK 50 2764.5 2766.5 21:50 -127.0 
Crudo Brent 8443 8475 21:50 -32 
Alemania 30 5158.8 5160.8 21:50 -175.5 
Oro al contado 888.13 888.63 21:50 28.63 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 13772.3 13775.3 21:50


----------



## P05 (7 Oct 2008)

Dow 9.475,70 :


----------



## Marai (7 Oct 2008)

Eduenca tenía razón ayer con 24h de antelación.

Eduenca sabe mucho.


----------



## Jucari (7 Oct 2008)

jucari dijo:


> si Hoy Cierra En Rojo Como Ayer...me Podeis Dar Collejas Hasta Que Os Canseis......
> 
> Pero Sigo Creyendo Que Esta Tan Volatil El Mercado Que Por Cualquier Rumor Sube O Baja Y Una Acción De Bernanke Hara Subir Como La Espuma El Dow...




Podeis Darme Hasta Que Os Canseis.....:d


----------



## un marronazo (7 Oct 2008)

9498 ?????? que hostiazoooooo
cuando cierra Wall Street?


----------



## Misterio (7 Oct 2008)

998 S&P te cagas


----------



## ronald29780 (7 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> 998 S&P te cagas




997....:


----------



## explorador (7 Oct 2008)

2 min 9458


----------



## Jucari (7 Oct 2008)

-997....EL S&P PIERDE LOS 1000....la Hostia


----------



## wolfy (7 Oct 2008)

Al final Caida de 508 Puntitos de ná

At 4:05PM ET: 9,447.11 -508.39 (-5.11%) Dow Jones Industrial Average


----------



## ronald29780 (7 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> el dow por debajo de los 1000 puntos, no creo.
> 
> Pero en camino vamos con el 3,80 que esta cayendo



¿?

::


----------



## un marronazo (7 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> -409....se Va El Caiman...se Va...se Va



amos a ver lo que tarda el personal en darse cuenta del corralito en ciernes que tenemos


----------



## Misterio (7 Oct 2008)

Bueno supongo que habrá un rebote fuerte de estos que tocan cada X tiempo de bajadas. Por cierto sigue la subasta 996, hoy gran protagonista Bank of America más de 25% de hostión.


----------



## Jucari (7 Oct 2008)

¿Cuanto ha caido en estos 2 dias????....una tercera mañana como hoy....y....


----------



## Marai (7 Oct 2008)

Previsión para mañana:

La Fed baja las FFRates -0,75%


----------



## ronald29780 (7 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> -997....EL S&P PIERDE LOS 1000....la Hostia




Veo un 996...:


----------



## Jucari (7 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Veo un 996...:



996,51 con el redondeo ...totaaaalllll.......997???.......


----------



## creative (7 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Bueno supongo que habrá un rebote fuerte de estos que tocan cada X tiempo de bajadas. Por cierto sigue la subasta 996, hoy gran protagonista Bank of America más de 25% de hostión.



La unica noticia que haria, que la bolsa subiese mas de un 5% es que tito solbes pusiera todo el dinero de la SS en bolsa y por otro lado que benarkke aplicase la tecnica del helipcotero


----------



## Tyrelfus (7 Oct 2008)

Ojo, no ha cerrado todavia, sigue bajando...


----------



## Borjita burbujas (7 Oct 2008)

Tomad, que os aproveche. 













*Actualizado.*


----------



## El_Presi (7 Oct 2008)

me gustaría que rebotara la bolsa, pero solo pensar en los posts del Bobojista y su gameover, no se que es peor...


----------



## creative (7 Oct 2008)

Tyrelfus dijo:


> Ojo, no ha cerrado todavia, sigue bajando...



pon el enlace de los futuros


----------



## un marronazo (7 Oct 2008)

no me gustaría esta noche estara en el pellejo de los jerifaltes de Wall Street 



y el gobierno todavia dice....AQUI NO VA A PASAR NAAAAAAAAA


----------



## INTRUDER (7 Oct 2008)

Mejor que rebote el mundo contra un asteroide 

Un final raaaaapido :


----------



## Tyrelfus (7 Oct 2008)

Parece que al final el DJ pierde 508 pts.::


----------



## imyourend (7 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> La unica noticia que haria, que la bolsa subiese mas de un 5% es que tito solbes pusiera todo el dinero de la SS en bolsa y por otro lado que benarkke aplicase la tecnica del helipcotero



Eso del dinero de la SS, ni lo menciones, forma parte de mis peores pesadillas, estoy todo el puto dia pensando "No, no seran capaces",:


----------



## Tyrelfus (7 Oct 2008)

Ojo a los futuros de ibex, pierde mas de 300
IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..


----------



## explorador (7 Oct 2008)

el principio del fin de DJ es -508,39 9447,11


----------



## wolfy (7 Oct 2008)

Y como se lo tomará ASIA dentro de 5 Horas???

Uff!!! me da que no le va a ir nada bien


----------



## Tupper (7 Oct 2008)

Burney, al final no fue buena idea meterte...

Falling knife y todo eso...


----------



## ronald29780 (7 Oct 2008)

Ya veremos.

¿No iba a terminar el IBEX el año en los 17.000 enteros?


----------



## Garrafone (7 Oct 2008)

Bank of America -25% 

¿¿¿EL siguiente????


----------



## alstrom (7 Oct 2008)

En estos momentos viene otro castañazo del Pacojones... estoooo, quería decir del Dow Jones, cada vez baja más rápido: 

9.454,75 (22:03)
-500,75 (-5,03%)


----------



## adso de melk (7 Oct 2008)

esto tiene un nombre



crack


----------



## wolfy (7 Oct 2008)

....y alguien está de compras 

24-hour Spot Chart - Gold


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Oct 2008)

¿compro terras?, ¿es buen momento? 

Ya se, voy a preguntar a Juan Luis (ver firma) a ver que opina....


----------



## NosTrasladamus (7 Oct 2008)

*DJIA*	9447.11	-508.39	-5.11*





*Nasdaq*	1754.88	-108.08	-5.80*





*S&P 500*	996.23	-60.66	-5.74*


----------



## maquiabelo (7 Oct 2008)

George W. Bush habló a la prensa y volvió a reiterar su confianza a largo plazo en las medidas oficiales para salir de la crisis. 

"Le pedí al Congreso que aprobara un paquete de rescate. Trabajaron juntos para aprobar una buena ley que le da al Gobierno un abanico de respuestas para ayudar a la gente a que pague sus deudas y cumpla con sus obligaciones", enfatizó* Bush, que luego le recalcó al pueblo estadounidense: "No queremos que sus dineros le paguen a los directivos de Wall Street que no han trabajado bien". *

Como modo para tranquilizar al ahorrista medio,* Bush explicó que se asegurarán los depósitos hasta 250.000 dólares,* y que *el sistema "nunca falló y no va a fallar ahora". *


----------



## Jucari (7 Oct 2008)

Pues algo ocurrio...un dia por alla 1929..sr. Bush


----------



## imyourend (7 Oct 2008)

que paso hoy con la mano de dios?


----------



## Misterio (7 Oct 2008)

imyourend dijo:


> que paso hoy con la mano de dios?



Le anularon el gol.


Mañana por la mañana debería de ser una bajada curiosa pero como WS me extrañaría que no rebotase algo pues seguro que no se pierde tanto, de todas maneras sigo leyendo en mucho sitios que ya llega el rebote grande porque esto no puede seguir así, y yo me pregunto es que alguna vez el sistema se ha visto abocado a un desastre financiero total? puede ir a peor? pues claro que puede ir a peor.


----------



## Samzer (7 Oct 2008)

En el after de WS el Santander es el tercer valor que más baja con un 6,15%...


----------



## Burney (7 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Burney, al final no fue buena idea meterte...
> 
> Falling knife y todo eso...



Hombre... teniendo en cuenta que las AMD que pillé a 4,04 han cerrado hoy a 4,59, subiendo más de un 8% (con respecto al cierre de ayer, que ya le sacaba un 4%), y han llegado a subir más de un veintipico % durante la sesión...

AMD: Summary for ADV MICRO DEVICES - Yahoo! Finance

Como que aún no me arrepiento de haber comprado ayer...  

la putada es que como no he podido seguir el mercado esta tarde no pude venderlas por ahi arriba. Si las llego a poder vender aunque hubiera sido a 5 $ (han llegado a 5,56$) me habría sacado un 25% en un dia. El mayor pelotazo bursatil de mi palmarés bursátil. Otra vez será... 

De todas formas, tengo la infantería principal preparada para _entrar en combate_ si llegan a 3,50 $... que viendo el mercado y el gráfico no me extrañaría nada poder pillarlas ahi...

Finalmente, he de reconocer que pensaba que el rebote de los mercados sería algo más "alegre"... y al final ha sido un bluff... La tendencia bajista es fortisima.



Saludos


----------



## Borjita burbujas (7 Oct 2008)




----------



## Pepitoria (8 Oct 2008)

Y encima en UK piensan en nacionalizar bancos....

¿la puerta del infierno donde queda, por favor?


----------



## elefante (8 Oct 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Hombre... teniendo en cuenta que las AMD que pillé a 4,04 han cerrado hoy a 4,59, subiendo más de un 8% (con respecto al cierre de ayer, que ya le sacaba un 4%), y han llegado a subir más de un veintipico % durante la sesión...
> 
> AMD: Summary for ADV MICRO DEVICES - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> ...



Con todos los respetos y tradings a corto que no entiendo aparte...¿tu has mirado las hojas de balance de AMD?


----------



## Burney (8 Oct 2008)

elefante dijo:


> Con todos los respetos y tradings a corto que no entiendo aparte...¿tu has mirado las hojas de balance de AMD?



6 trimestres consecutivos dando pérdidas... creo que poco más se puede decir.

De todas formas, no suelo guiarme del analisis fundamental. Entre otras cosas porque los balances no son *reales*. Ni tampoco se pueden hacer estimaciones de futuro fiables.

Me guio por analisis técnico: soportes, figuras técnicas, divergencias...

De todas formas, toda información que me puedas dar sobre el valor te la agradecería... (al privado o en el post de seguimiento del ibex que tengo en el subforo de bolsa e inversiones).

Gracias y saludos


----------



## DrOtis (8 Oct 2008)

¡Qué poco le duran las alegrías a algunos!

S & P/ASX 200
4,441.000 * 177.700 (3.85%) *

Tras la empinada de ayer por la bajada de 100ptos básicos en los tipos de interés, hoy se vuelve a los abismos. (gráfica de los últimos 5 días de la bosa australiana)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Oct 2008)

imyourend dijo:


> que paso hoy con la mano de dios?



Hoy Paulson no se levantó de la siesta.

Por cierto, que no soy el único que vio a que hora se levantaba Paulson de la siesta ayer. Que lo disfrutéis:

ECONOMICROT


----------



## ronald29780 (8 Oct 2008)

*¿Habeis visto el Nikkei?

*:


----------



## LADRILLATOR (8 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> *¿Habeis visto el Nikkei?
> 
> *:



NIKKEI 9.435,90 -720,00 *-7,09%* 10.011,60	9.435,90 08/10/2008 07:02:18


----------



## Tyrelfus (8 Oct 2008)

Dios mio!!!!!!!!!! El nivel del Nikkei y los futuros de Ibex35 y el DOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hoy puede ser el dia !!!

: : :


----------



## Tyrelfus (8 Oct 2008)

Nikkei -921


::::


IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..


----------



## Samzer (8 Oct 2008)

Nikkei 225 9,225.18 - 930.72 :

PD: A la hora del cierre: Nikkei 225 9,203.32 - 952.58


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2008)

Vamos en caída libre, el eurostoxx acaba de abrir con un gap de 50 puntos a la baja, por debajo del fibo 61,8% (que ya pasó ayer). Es la debacle, alerta roja, a los botes salvavidas, solo se pueden establecer soportes y resistencias practicamente en el intradía porque hay que remontarse a mucho tiempo atrás para sacarlos.

Ayer pronostiqué que acabaríamos en verde porque mi análisis me lo decía, aun sigo creyendo en un rebote, más o menos fuerte pero temporal, tal vez solo le estemos viendo la estela a la vela bajista mensual (ya va tocando ver a muy largo plazo) y nos recuperemos, pero eso nadie sabe cuando ocurrirá. De hecho, nadie sabe si ocurrirá.

Próxima posible parada en el eurostoxx contado los 2430, un nivel que corresponde al 78.6% fibo, pero muy pocos usan este nivel.


----------



## Pindik87 (8 Oct 2008)

Wow los futuros del IBEX vienen muy guapos, caiendo unos 500 puntos. Estos días la bolsa se pega ostiones un dia, se toma un respiro el dia siguiente para volver a pegarsela el dia después.


----------



## Samzer (8 Oct 2008)

*Cierran la Bolsa de Indonesia INDEFINIDAMENTE*

Indonesia Halts Stock Trading After 10 Percent Plunge (Update2)

By Berni Moestafa
Enlarge Image/Details

Oct. 8 (Bloomberg) -- Indonesia's stock exchange halted share-market trading for the first time in eight years after a 10 percent plunge in the benchmark index.

Trading will remain suspended until further notice, the exchange said in an e-mailed statement. Trading was last halted in September 2000 when a car bomb damaged the exchange building and killed 15 people. Exchange President Erry Firmansyah couldn't be immediately reached on his mobile phone to comment.

``*People are panicking*,'' said Suherman Santikno, head of research at Jakarta-based PT Batavia Prosperindo Sekuritas which manages about $573 million in assets. ``With uncertainty in the global economy, it's best to hold cash.''

Bloomberg.com: Worldwide


----------



## Locke (8 Oct 2008)

Samzer dijo:


> Nikkei 225 9,225.18 - 930.72 :
> 
> PD: A la hora del cierre: Nikkei 225 9,203.32 - 952.58



¿Estoy viendo en la tele una caída del Nikkei de 9,38%? ¿Vaya leche se ha dao no?:


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2008)

Llegan los primeros informes de resultados y salen como se esperaba:

Alcoa Third-Quarter Earnings Fall


----------



## Tupper (8 Oct 2008)

Y qué lo digas, hecatombe del NIKKEI. -9.38%

Hoy va a ser un *Black Wednesday* de los que hacen historia.


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

jojojo menuda hostia del ibex... 

Fijaros en IG Markets:






Saludos


----------



## Tuerto (8 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> jojojo menuda hostia del ibex...
> 
> Fijaros en IG Markets:
> 
> ...



Pues si, los futuros adelantan caidas del 5% en Europa. Algo, por otra parte, en línea con lo esperado.

Saludos.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (8 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Y qué lo digas, hecatombe del NIKKEI. -9.38%
> 
> Hoy va a ser un *Black Wednesday* de los que hacen historia.



el black wednesday de esta semana

claro

que la semana que viene tocará otro


era como los partidos del siglo en el futbol


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Oct 2008)

perdon, que he posteado en otro sitio....

decia que 9800 antes de fin de año... lo dijimos fibo y yo, jeje, y hay posts que lo demuestran


----------



## dillei (8 Oct 2008)

Black week diría yo


----------



## Locke (8 Oct 2008)

Análisis de Carpatos dijo:


> 8:25:03 h.
> Cortos Serenity markets
> Hoy anunció la SEC que cancelaría la prohibición de cortos...¿se atreverá? La medida no solo no ha servido para nada sino que ha sido peor porque ha provocado el colapso de muchos fondos long-short,



¿Que significa realmente que abran los cortos? Versión "Interné para tontos" pls 

Puede hacer pupita ¿verdad ?:


----------



## chameleon (8 Oct 2008)

¿no es una barbaridad perder casi 500 puntos el IBEX antes de empezar?
debe ser una de los mayores escalones entre sesiones de la historia del IBEX


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> perdon, que he posteado en otro sitio....
> 
> decia que 9800 antes de fin de año... lo dijimos fibo y yo, jeje, y hay posts que lo demuestran



8.000 points... tonuel dixit... 



Saludos


----------



## davinci79 (8 Oct 2008)

Como haga como el Nikkei baja de los 10000 hoy mismo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> perdon, que he posteado en otro sitio....
> 
> decia que 9800 antes de fin de año... lo dijimos fibo y yo, jeje, y hay posts que lo demuestran



Para mi el nivel fibo es 9460, no? es que siempre coges el 9800 y no se con que tramo de subida lo sacas...

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Oct 2008)

el maximo de ibex restale fibo...


"empieza el telediario de la Priemra a las 9" HOY VA A LLOVER.... 

hoy se cierra alguna bolsa europea


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> el maximo de ibex restale fibo...
> 
> 
> "empieza el telediario de la Priemra a las 9" HOY VA A LLOVER....
> ...



Que coges el máximo ya me lo imagino  me refiero a que mínimo coges...

Edito: Yo cojo el 5452 que marcó el dia 12 de marzo de 2003... saludos


----------



## Tuerto (8 Oct 2008)

Al final no ha sido tanto  , el ibex abre con una caida de sólo el 2,3%.


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Oct 2008)

minimos de muchos años


----------



## davinci79 (8 Oct 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> Al final no ha sido tanto  , el ibex abre con una caida de sólo el 2,3%.



Pero parece que va cuesta abajo y sin frenos -3.18%.


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

seacock dijo:


> -3.5% de primeras



Alguna mano oscura le ha insuflado un poco de aire al cadaver... 



Saludos


----------



## Skizored (8 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> ¿Que significa realmente que abran los cortos? Versión "Interné para tontos" pls
> 
> Puede hacer pupita ¿verdad ?:




Es como apostar a que la bolsa baja. En cuatro mil palabras es compar hoy y decir te lo pagaré pasado mañana al precio de pasado mañana, pero esas acciones las vendo hoy, por lo que si la bolsa baja gano y si sube pierdo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Oct 2008)

rusia cerrada, caia un 14%

y VW sube un 10%


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> ¿Que significa realmente que abran los cortos? Versión "Interné para tontos" pls



Un largo es comprar primero para vender después más caro y ganar con la diferencia.

Un corto es vender primero para comprar después más barato y ganar con la diferencia.


----------



## Jucari (8 Oct 2008)

Rusia le ha cogido el gustillo...a cerrar puertas.....

Lo del Nekei me he "quedao"....:...

Hoy...sera para correr....al banco quien tenga algo...el resto de mostales....cervecita y palomitas...esto no se vive todos los dias.....


----------



## Carnivale (8 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Rusia le ha cogido el gustillo...a cerrar puertas.....
> 
> Lo del Nekei me he "quedao"....:...
> 
> Hoy...sera para correr....al banco quien tenga algo...el resto de mostales....cervecita y palomitas...esto no se vive todos los dias.....



Sí, "jornada de puertas cerradas" lo llamaría yo. Indonesia ha hecho lo mismo.


----------



## CHARLIE (8 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Alguna mano oscura le ha insuflado un poco de aire al cadaver...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos




nOOOOO, AIRE NOOOOO, LE HAN INSUFLADO botox
(Ya estamos en un nivel en que el oxígneo no sirve ya para nada).

Saludos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Oct 2008)

alguien me pone que hace el SNTANDER, ahora que va a vender el Banco Venezuela y Abbey se acoge al plan ese de UK y saca pasta?

Tendria qu subir no?


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> alguien me pone que hace el SNTANDER, ahora que va a vender el Banco Venezuela y Abbey se acoge al plan ese de UK y saca pasta?
> 
> Tendria qu subir no?



Exacto, aproximadamente un -4,00%... 


Saludos


----------



## Bokeron (8 Oct 2008)

Bueno, me voy al monte con la perra.

Marco el libro en msg 5995 de pag 400, a ver cuando vuelva...

Que disfrutéis la mañana, salud.


.


----------



## Garrafone (8 Oct 2008)

-4.45% 

mensaje 10 caracteres de largo


----------



## Carnivale (8 Oct 2008)

En el ibex todo en rojo menos Gamesa y Sogecable.

-4.49


----------



## DrOtis (8 Oct 2008)

¿Cuál es el próximo soporte?
Ahora acaba de perder los 10.400


----------



## Carnivale (8 Oct 2008)

DrOtis dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el próximo soporte?
> Ahora acaba de perder los 10.400



Lo está luchando.


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Exacto, aproximadamente un -4,00%...
> 
> 
> Saludos



es que otros datos me dicen -5,70%... no sé a quien creer


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> En el ibex todo en rojo menos Gamesa y Sogecable.
> 
> -4.49



Gamesa pierde un 9%... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Oct 2008)

Subida a toda máquina del Euro, bajada de tipos esta tarde en USA?

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> es que otros datos me dicen -5,70%... no sé a quien creer



A las 9:12 un -5%... 





Volatilidad 2.0... 


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Oct 2008)

cuanto dinero es 200.000.000.000 de libras para entrar en el capital de los bancos ingleses??

por eso UK baja menos


----------



## Jucari (8 Oct 2008)

Hoy hay bajada de tipos....la bajada del dólar es el punto de salida.....


----------



## aterriza como puedas (8 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 09:18:54 h. *Overnight en dólares*
> 
> Al 7,25 %, sin comentarios...lo normal sería el 2 %...



Good morning, vietnam!


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (8 Oct 2008)

Veremos al ibex perdiendo los 10.000 puntos?
A que es debida esta bajada espectacular de la bolsas?
Ayer nuestro querido presidente nos garantizó 100.000€ por cuenta


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> A las 9:12 un -5%...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





en la tabla no esta el snatnader no?


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> en la tabla no esta el snatnader no?



BSCH... 

http://www.bolsamania.com/cotizaciones/listado.php?nombreMercado=IBEX



Saludos


----------



## Rocket (8 Oct 2008)

Después del batacazo del 10% de japón, esto era de esperar... 

Tochovista tenía razón!


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

El ibex acercándose al -5%... 





A ver quien es el guapo que se juega hoy unas cervezas... 



Saludos


----------



## Jucari (8 Oct 2008)

Cae un -5%...."pa abajo".....


----------



## DrOtis (8 Oct 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> Lo está luchando.



Parece que está perdiendo la batalla.

10.319 (4.99%)


----------



## Jucari (8 Oct 2008)

10315 - 5,04%....


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

-5.43 %

Saludos


----------



## shoah (8 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> El ibex acercándose al -5%...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo las pago si pasa lo que dije ayer... +7% 

XDDDDD


----------



## DrOtis (8 Oct 2008)

¿No hay porra para los 9800?


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> Yo las pago si pasa lo que dije ayer... +7%
> 
> XDDDDD



Yo también si llega al -9%... 



Saludos


----------



## Egam (8 Oct 2008)

10.217,30 -644,70 -5,94% - 09:58:35


----------



## Silent Weapon (8 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> -5.43 %
> 
> Saludos












en toda regla


----------



## Tupper (8 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> rusia cerrada, caia un 14%



Como de costumbre, es una bolsa impresentable.


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Oct 2008)

en 10.200 se para o de ahi no pasa (al menos hoy).... y espera a ver USA, esa es mi porra


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

-6.29 %





*tonuel was here*



Saludos


----------



## kaxkamel (8 Oct 2008)

*re*

anímense señores, que tenemos los 9999 a tiro... con un poquito de buena voluntad


----------



## Rocket (8 Oct 2008)

Dios! como hoy perdamos los 10.000 va a ser histórico! :


----------



## Tupper (8 Oct 2008)

Telefónica A 15 €

Tef 15,93 -0,74 -4,4% 16,39 15,93 10.063.564 74.950 4,71% 9,81 09:54


----------



## aterriza como puedas (8 Oct 2008)

¿Veremos hoy la primera suspensión de una bolsa europeda?


----------



## Egam (8 Oct 2008)

esto va a toda hostia....
10.170,80 -691,20 -6,36% 10:00:14


----------



## Nazgulillo (8 Oct 2008)

No seáis agoreros, hoy remontamos y nos quedamos a un paso de los 17.000

¡PO - DE - MOS!


----------



## cit (8 Oct 2008)

Joder, estaba luchando los 10.400 ... me he puesto a leer las noticias por internet... 5/10 minutos ... vuelvo... 10.186,50	-6,22 ...

Madre de Dios...


----------



## Rocket (8 Oct 2008)

-6,32%!!! :

TOCHOVISTA! Donde estás???


----------



## aterriza como puedas (8 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 9:56:26 h. *Tipos de interés.*
> 
> Es la opinión de un banco, pero me parece que debemos tenerla muy en cuenta. RBS comenta hoy que espera que el BCE baje desde hoy hasta la reunión del 6 de noviembre, 50 puntos básicos los tipos desde el 4,25 % actual. Estoy muy de acuerdo en que es muy posible que pase eso, porque el desastre es de tal magnitud que algo van a hacer. Y no lo digo por la caída de la bolsa, que eso es lo de menos, sino por el colapso total y absoluto del mercado de crédito que está destrozando las economías día a día, y que debe estar siendo vigilado muy de cerca por el BCE.



Qué pesaos son por Diox...


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Oct 2008)

que de 10200 hoy no baja hombre!! poca fé.... hay que dejar para el viernes


----------



## Räikkonen (8 Oct 2008)

Hace no mucho la bolsa estaba en 5000-6000 puntos. Aun le queda recorrido de bajada, sino a los mismos valores, sobre 8000-9000.

No es el fin del mundo, aunque lo estemos disfrutando 

PD: Creo que voy a ir al medico. En estas 2 ultimas semanas tengo indigestion palomitera


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

Hoy habrá pillado alguien el rebote...??? :



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Oct 2008)

no van a bajar los tipos cuando no lo hicieron hace 6 dias, no?


----------



## Tupper (8 Oct 2008)

10.166,60 *-6,44%* (10:05)

Shoah, a ver, que vayan enfriando mi cerveza...


----------



## Tubes (8 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> no van a bajar los tipos cuando no lo hicieron hace 6 dias, no?



Yo ya he oido en varias emisoras de radio que no se descarta una posible bajada del precio del dinero en 1,25 puntos.

Eso si sería la bomba y el último cartucho


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> 10.166,60 *-6,44%* (10:05)
> 
> Shoah, a ver, que vayan enfriando mi cerveza...



Para el +7% aún queda bastante... 



Saludos


----------



## aterriza como puedas (8 Oct 2008)

La bolsa de Rusia ha colgado un cartel que dice:

Cerrado por defunción


----------



## Tupper (8 Oct 2008)

No se puede frenar algo así, parece que no lo entienden, se tiene que purgar él solito. Es tirar el dinero. En lo que tienen que concentrarse es en dar crédito a las PYMES que lo necesitan de verdad o será la hecatombe. Los bancos sólo acaparan las inyecciones de liquidez, un chute como dicen por ahí, y no prestan a nadie porque tiene que cubrir sus propias pérdidas y pufos varios, no se fian de nadie. 

La bolsa da igual a estas alturas del partido.

Como diría el asesor de Clinton: "Es el mercado de crédito, estúpido"


----------



## creative (8 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> 10.166,60 *-6,44%* (10:05)
> 
> Shoah, a ver, que vayan enfriando mi cerveza...



recuperamos los 10250!!!


----------



## shoah (8 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo también si llega al -9%...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos




ja ja ja ja, hoy no te la juegas con el 7, eh?


----------



## SNB4President (8 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> ¿Veremos hoy la primera suspensión de una bolsa europeda?



Venga, todos conmigo; 

¡SUSPENSIÓN, SUSPENSIÓN, SUSPENSIÓN!

En caída libre bajando 700 puntos en una hora... esto es de récord, ¿no?


----------



## panoli (8 Oct 2008)

En el programa de Maria Teresa Campos de vez en cuando dice cuanto esta bajando y se rien todos en la mesa.


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Para el +7% aún queda bastante...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



un 7% es todo un botin!!

que se lo digan al banco mas fuerte de Europa y casi del mundo ahora mismo:
-7%.. ha llegado a 10.38

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9p3XXX6D9sY&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9p3XXX6D9sY&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n4JlpTyyql0&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n4JlpTyyql0&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
cambiar de banco cuesta

porra 9800? EL MARTES QUE HAY LUNA LLENA...


----------



## shoah (8 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> 10.166,60 *-6,44%* (10:05)
> 
> Shoah, a ver, que vayan enfriando mi cerveza...




ja ja ja ja... tonuel leva razón, dije +7%, pero vamos, que si esto sigue así va a ser él el que pague la ronda cuando lleguemos al 9%

XDDDD


----------



## Tupper (8 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Para el +7% aún queda bastante...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



*+*7% ???!!! Grrrrr.:

Pues sí que falta. Sí...


----------



## Tupper (8 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> ja ja ja ja... tonuel leva razón, dije +7%, pero vamos, que si esto sigue así va a ser él el que pague la ronda cuando lleguemos al 9%
> 
> XDDDD



Doble grrr....


----------



## Tupper (8 Oct 2008)

panoli dijo:


> En el programa de Maria Teresa Campos de vez en cuando dice cuanto esta bajando y se rien todos en la mesa.



Es que lo mejor en esta crisis es tomárselo con calma y sentido del humor. Cuando caigas en una depresión vas apañado...


----------



## DrOtis (8 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> un 7% es todo un botin!!
> 
> que se lo digan al banco mas fuerte de Europa y casi del mundo ahora mismo:
> -7%..
> ...




¡Aquí la luna llena es el miércoles!


----------



## creative (8 Oct 2008)

los futuros americanos marcan una bajada del 2 al 3%


----------



## zumbido (8 Oct 2008)

Tengo para mí, que cerramos el año entorno a los 8.500, a niveles de 2004. Además, hay tiempo: 3 meses por delante


----------



## rosonero (8 Oct 2008)

800 km desde Bcna, 1400 desde Madrid, este finde va haber colas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Oct 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sLc0H2tkMyM&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sLc0H2tkMyM&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

escuchen muy muy bien el audio, `por favor...


----------



## iLuso (8 Oct 2008)

.... atención señores espectadores, de nuevo parece que el vehículo del Ibex35 no es del todo reglamentario. Tras comportarse de forma "normal" acelerando en la pendiente junto a resto de los corredores, de repente empieza a frenar. Un mísero -5.56% es su velocidad actual, lo que ha permitido, al más serio STOXX50 adelantar de forma reglamentaria y completamente contundente hasta un espectacular -7.50%.

Por otro lado, una vez más el corredor ruso abandona la carrera sin ni siquiera salir de boxes...


----------



## aterriza como puedas (8 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 10:11:59 h. *Opciones*
> 
> Estoy viendo un fenómeno raro. Es tal el miedo, que acabo de comprar algunos calls para cerrar unos spreads, y me he encontrado con una sorpresa. He puesto las compras muy por debajo de los precios teóricos en Eurex y se me han hecho enseguida, nadie quiere calls, todos los quieren vender y se tragan sapos y culebras.



¿Alguien versado en estas lides podría traducir el párrafo a algo comprensible por un humano promedio?


----------



## Scaramouche_II (8 Oct 2008)

*happy days*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4lpuQwscByo&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4lpuQwscByo&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (8 Oct 2008)

?Cuanto llevamos ya de caída desde máximos? 
Si total, ya lo decía Terry Gilliam en Jabberwocky: un 65%? Bah, eso no es un porcentaje significativo. Un 99.6%, ESO sí sería un porcentaje significativo.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kPucC00lCYs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kPucC00lCYs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Me recuerda cierto documental que me comentaron acerca de la posibilidad de impacto de un meteorito (Extición masiva). Comentaba un científico Armenio que los americanos le parecian un poco nenazas - consideraban como extinción masiva la muerte de un 40% de la población mundial. Pero el insistía que un 40% tampoco era para tanto. Que si fuera un 80%, eso sí lo consideraría extinción masiva... 

Vamos, que a menos que caiga más de un 10% en un día ni es crash ni es nada. Chiquilladas!!


----------



## Tupper (8 Oct 2008)

URGENTE Europa se hunde: Dax (-8,2%), Cac 40 (-8,18%), FTSE 100 (-7,1%), Ibex 35 (-5,3%)

It's time to...


----------



## iLuso (8 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> escuchen muy muy bien el audio, `por favor...



Pobrecillos... "cero euros y al director de la sucursal le daba la risa".... eso ahora tiene *otra* lectura que da menos risa...


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (8 Oct 2008)

curioso... primero los foros mas visitados eran los de los pisos, su precio, inmobiliarias haciendo crac...

despues pasamos al yuri...

ahora la bolsa....

despues.... la seguridad en las calles.... el paro.... el canibalismo...


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

-5,10% en estos momentos... 



Saludos


----------



## shoah (8 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Doble grrr....



quería decir -9%... y no creo que lleguemos, pero tampoco pensé que rozaríamos el -7% je je je


----------



## Mitsou (8 Oct 2008)

Es que viendo la experiencia de los días anteriores, no sé por qué os empalmáis todos porque empiece con bajadas fuertes si luego siempre se maquillan. Ojo, igual hoy no y se pega el gran batacazo, pero antes de empezar a sacar palomitas y cervezas deberíais esperar a la tarde


----------



## creative (8 Oct 2008)

que puta estafa es el ibex, tendria que estar bajando primero los 150 puntos que subio ayer por la face, luego los 500 que cayo ayer el Dow y por otro lado los 250 que esta cayendo en su apertura el dow.

nada menos que 800 puntos y solo cae 550!!!


----------



## Tupper (8 Oct 2008)

Bueno tienes razón Mitsou, pero dejanos disfrutar un poco del viaje, no ? Yalodeciasmo puro.

De todas formas te olvidas del arma secreta de hoy...se levanta la prohibición de la SEC de ponerse cortos esta noche...


----------



## imyourend (8 Oct 2008)

El no vendo por menos de lo que me costo llevado al ibex?


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Oct 2008)

ya veo a los ahorradores euripeos trayendo la pasta a los bancos de aqui...

miren el grafico:
 jeje

por cierto, hoy el oro deberia saltar


----------



## creative (8 Oct 2008)

pues es igual que dejar que el rebaño lo cuide el lobo.


----------



## DeCafeina (8 Oct 2008)

Garrafone dijo:


> -4.45%
> 
> mensaje 10 caracteres de largo



Perdón por el offtopic, pero ¿qué es eso de los 10 caracteres?. Llevo años leyendo este foro y de vez cuando alguien escribe algo así. No lo pillo 

Asias


----------



## kane (8 Oct 2008)

> Perdón por el offtopic, pero ¿qué es eso de los 10 caracteres?. Llevo años leyendo este foro y de vez cuando alguien escribe algo así. No lo pillo
> 
> Asias



No se pueden escribir post de menos de 10 caracteres, por eso se escribe algo para que el post sea válido.


----------



## DAOIZ_XXI (8 Oct 2008)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Perdón por el offtopic, pero ¿qué es eso de los 10 caracteres?. Llevo años leyendo este foro y de vez cuando alguien escribe algo así. No lo pillo
> 
> Asias



Intenta enviar un mensaje con 9 caracteres, y lo entenderás


----------



## elias2 (8 Oct 2008)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Perdón por el offtopic, pero ¿qué es eso de los 10 caracteres?. Llevo años leyendo este foro y de vez cuando alguien escribe algo así. No lo pillo
> 
> Asias



pues que para escribir un mensaje tiene que ser al menos de 10 caracteres de largo, intentalos con menos y veras........


----------



## belier (8 Oct 2008)

Si no pones 10 caracteres se considera spam y no te deja el sistema enviar la respuesta


----------



## JMK (8 Oct 2008)

No se puede escribir un mensaje de menos de 10 caracteres. O sea que para decir "sí" o simplemente un número luego tienes que poner alguna coletilla.


----------



## JMK (8 Oct 2008)

Creo que ya se ha enterado


----------



## Scaramouche_II (8 Oct 2008)

los 10 carácteres no es lo q te cuentan, no les hagas caso.

es un código secreto q diseñamos para joderte. significa q eres un hijo de puta. pero está en clave.


----------



## elias2 (8 Oct 2008)

cinco respuestas en un minuto

ESTE ES EL HILO MAS VIVO DEL FORO CON VENTAJAS


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Oct 2008)

9 caracteres



sí que deja! veis?



ahora la pregunta seria: LOS BANCOS QUE HAN QUEBRADO POR AHI (USA UK ETC) QUE % DE CAIDA HAN TENIDO EN ESTE ULTIMO AÑO? ES PARA SABER UN POCO DE RATIOS


----------



## Sitting Bull (8 Oct 2008)

Que barbaro!!!!! El CAC 40 suspendido durante 15 minutos.

Le Figaro - Indices : La Bourse de Paris rechute


----------



## The Master (8 Oct 2008)

Sitting Bull dijo:


> Que barbaro!!!!! El CAC 40 suspendido durante 15 minutos.
> 
> Le Figaro - Indices : La Bourse de Paris rechute



Ya quisieran los pepitazos poder hacer lo mismo con sus deudas...


----------



## belier (8 Oct 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> cinco respuestas en un minuto
> 
> ESTE ES EL HILO MAS VIVO DEL FORO CON VENTAJAS



AH! ¿Es que hay más foro? ::::


----------



## SNB4President (8 Oct 2008)

Este... los futuros del Dow bajando 300 puntos hasta los 9.200... mama miedo. 

Bloomberg.com: Futures


----------



## SNB4President (8 Oct 2008)

Mierda, repe...


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Oct 2008)

Sitting Bull dijo:


> Que barbaro!!!!! El CAC 40 suspendido durante 15 minutos.
> 
> Le Figaro - Indices : La Bourse de Paris rechute



tomaaaaaaa, acerté! jeje, ya he clavado de momento 2 (que se detiene en 10200 y que alguna bolsa chapaba, y van 2) si acierto la tercera, el foro me invita a unas cañas


----------



## Jucari (8 Oct 2008)

Que pasa con el IBEX?????...es que es fuera de lo normal......esta subiendo....con la que cae...


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

Ahora mismo 10.437 -3,91%... 



Edito:

10.400 -4,25... 



Saludos


----------



## plakaplaka (8 Oct 2008)

Estovaparribahayquemeterse!


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

plakaplaka dijo:


> Estovaparribahayquemeterse!



Metámonos todos... 


Saludos


----------



## Casiano (8 Oct 2008)

-4,20. Y vuelta a empezar...


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

Casiano dijo:


> -4,20. Y vuelta a empezar...



-4,56% diria yo... 


Esto es de locos...


Saludos


----------



## Sitting Bull (8 Oct 2008)

Pa mear y no hechar gota:

*Rusia corta por lo sano y cierra la bolsa hasta nuevo aviso*

Cotizalia


----------



## imyourend (8 Oct 2008)

Se mueve mas que la compresa de una coja


----------



## Lionel Hutz (8 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sLc0H2tkMyM&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sLc0H2tkMyM&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> escuchen muy muy bien el audio, `por favor...



son 4 millones clienetes hipotecados que no nos pagan


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Oct 2008)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> ?Cuanto llevamos ya de caída desde máximos?
> Si total, ya lo decía Terry Gilliam en Jabberwocky: un 65%? Bah, eso no es un porcentaje significativo. Un 99.6%, ESO sí sería un porcentaje significativo.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kPucC00lCYs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kPucC00lCYs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> ...





ya llueve menos... europa respira un poco...


por cierto, de terry gilliam, tambien es brazil... y es hacia donde vamos


y un % alto de americanos creen que dinosaurios y hombres convivieron... y que elvis vive... y bla bla


----------



## Silent Weapon (8 Oct 2008)

*Europa se hunde. *




El pánico se ha apoderado de las bolsas europeas. El desplome de ayer de Wall Street y el descalabro esta mañana de las bolsas asiáticas ha devuelto el nerviosismo a los mercados, generando una enorme volatilidad. Los temores a una recesión global se han apoderado del mercado provocando la huida masiva de los inversores hacia activos más seguros, como el oro. Los principales indicadores europeos perforan mínimos anuales. La bolsa de París y la de Fráncforrt han llegado a caer por encima incluso del 8%.

"Si no hemos entrado en la fase de capitulación de las bolsas parece que falta poco para ello. La esperanza es que normalmente estas fases suponen el fin del ciclo bajista en los mercados", explica Juan Fernández Figares, director de análisis de Link Securities. "Hay un crisis de confianza y las últimas medidas tomadas para restaurarla no han surtido el efecto deseado. Necesitamos ver una acción a escala global", explica un analista a Bloomberg.

A las 11:00 horas, el Ibex 35 recorta un 4,15% y pulveriza los mínimos anuales para fijar un mínimo intradía de 10.155 puntos. El selectivo español cae a niveles de noviembre de 2005, aunque la caía es menos sangrante que la del resto de plazas del Viejo Continente. El anuncio del Gobierno espñol de invertir30.000 millones de euros a la compra de deuda a la banca para evitar el colapso financiero no consigue frenar la sangría. 

Santander y BBVA registra fuertes caídas del 5%. También sufren un duro revés los bancos medianos. Banesto recorta un 3,3%, Banco Popular más de un 5% y Bankinter, un 1,3%. Las pérdidas para Banco Sabadell son del 1,6%.

El valor más castigado del selectivo es Técnicas Reunidas, que se hunde un 9,5%. Iberdrola por su parte, se cede un 5% aunque ha llegado a caer más del 8% al igual que Cintra, que recorta la caída al 5,7% Repsol YPF se hunde un 5,8%, mientras que las pérdidas de Acciona superan el 8%. 

Plan de rescate bancario en Reino Unido 

En Londres los recortes ascieden al 4,8%. El plan de rescate bancario presentado por el Gobierno británico, que asciende a 62.000 millones de dólares no consigue mitigar el pánico de los inversoes. Según ha dicho el Gobierno del país, el dinero servirá para comprar acciones en los principales bancos del país, que ayer sufrieron fuertes caídas que llegaron hasta cerca de un 40% en el caso del Royal Bank of Scotland (RBS). 

Las instituciones que han confirmado su participación en el programa de recapitalización son el Abbey, Barclays, HBOS, HSBC, Lloyds TSB, Nationwide, RBS y Standard Chartered, aunque, según el Gobierno, otros bancos pueden optar al plan. La noticia sí ha provocado, en cambio, una fuerte reacción alcista de algunas entidades. HBOS se dispara un 28%, mientras que Royal Bank of Scotland cotiza en negativo después de subir por encima del 10%.

En el resto de plazas europeas, el Cac 40 se hunde un 5%, aunque la caída ha llegado a superar el 8%. El índice se sitúa a niveles de hace cuatro años. El Dax alemán cede un 6,3%. Los recortes para el EuroStoxx 50 y Stoxx 50 superan en ambos casos el 5%.

El mercado sigue a la espera de una acción corrdinada de bajadas de tipos por parte de los bancos centrales de todo el mundo que sea capaz de poner frenos al tsunami financiero. El plan de rescate financiero aprobado la semana pasada por el Congreso de Estados Unidos no ha conseguido eliminar los temores a una recesión a escala mundial, y las medidas tomadas unilateralmente por algunos Gobiernos para frenar la crisis -como por ejemplo, la rebaja de tipos en Australia en 100 puntos básicos-, tampoco parecen funcionar.

"No nos gusta demasiado una medida coordinada, ya que ha sido el exceso de liquidez el que ha llevado a las economías mundiales a la situación en la que se encuentran en estos momentos, pero creemos que en estos momentos no cabe otra posible actuación al haber fallado todo lo intentado hasta ahora, más aún cuando los mercados parecen estar “pidiendo a gritos” la medida", añade Fernández Figares.


Crash bursátil: las bolsas europeas se hunden y perforan mínimos anuales - Cotizalia.com


----------



## chollero (8 Oct 2008)

bueno mientras deje escribir: " hoy es el dia", es un buen foro!


----------



## libertari (8 Oct 2008)

*La Bolsa de París suspendió su cotización durante 15 minutos*

La debacle que está viviendo la Bolsa de París obligó a suspender durante quince minutos la cotización del principal indicador bursátil, el CAC 40, debido a la afluencia masiva de órdenes de venta.

PARIS, 8 (EUROPA PRESS)

Hacia las 10.00 horas, antes de la suspensión, el parqué parisino perdía un 8,2%, hasta los 3.427 puntos, alcanzando su nivel más bajo desde diciembre de 2003. 

La decisión de los ministros de Economía europeos de aumentar hasta un mínimo de 50.000 euros las garantías para los depósitos y su intención de no dejar quebrar ningún banco no ha sido suficiente para para mitigar los descensos bursátiles. 

El desplome de ayer de Wall Street, con un descenso del 5%, ha vuelto a arrastrar hoy a los principales indicadores, a los que se ha sumado la caída de más del 9% del índice Nikkei.

La Bolsa de París suspendió su cotización durante 15 minutos - 8/10/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mitsou (8 Oct 2008)

Silent Weapon dijo:


> *El valor más castigado del selectivo es Técnicas Reunidas, que se hunde un 9,5%. *



*

coño, ¿esto no es lo que recomendaba el lince ese de los 17000 puntos para fin de año?*


----------



## Lionel Hutz (8 Oct 2008)

¿sacarán una peli de esto? no leais los post, esperar a la peli


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Oct 2008)

que casualidad que los que menos bajan son los 3 favoritos de mis tablas no?

bkt-sab-ban... digo desde que empezó el miedo a los depositos.... hay que mirar como aumentan los depositos estos bancos en el ultimo cuatrimestre.... recuerdenmelo por favor, alli por febrero


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> que casualidad que los que menos bajan son los 3 favoritos de mis tablas no?
> 
> bkt-sab-ban... digo desde que empezó el miedo a los depositos.... hay que mirar como aumentan los depositos estos bancos en el ultimo cuatrimestre.... recuerdenmelo por favor, alli por febrero



"Santander y La Caixa son los campeones de la guerra de los depósitos" El Economista dixit... 

Cambio:... azkunaveteya x Solbes...



Saludos


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Oct 2008)

Los futuros de WS auguran otra jornada de pánico, ¿ veremos el DJ por debajo e los 9000 hoy ?


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> "Santander y La Caixa son los campeones de la guerra de los depósitos" El Economista dixit...
> 
> Cambio:... azkunaveteya x Solbes...
> 
> ...



tienes ese link para ponerlo en unos meses?

yo preparo liquidez para entrar en alguna del circulo vicioso vagco: ibr-ibe-gam... en cuanto caigan otro 6-7%


----------



## Eratostenes (8 Oct 2008)

*Rusia corta por lo sano y cierra la bolsa hasta nuevo aviso*

La bolsa rusa suspende su actividad hasta nuevo aviso - Cotizalia.com

BOLSA
La bolsa rusa suspende su actividad hasta nuevo aviso
Rusia, bolsa, mercados, acciones



> Cotizalia.com - 08/10/2008 10:53h
> Deja tu comentario (0)
> (4/5 | 2 votos)
> 
> ...


----------



## shoah (8 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> "santander Y La Caixa Son Los Campeones De La Guerra De Los Depósitos" El Economista Dixit...
> 
> Cambio:... Azkunaveteya X Solbes...
> 
> ...




¿Donde hay que firmar?


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

El ibex sobrepasa de nuevo el -5%... 




azkunaveteya dijo:


> tienes ese link para ponerlo en unos meses?



Venia en la portada de ayer del periódico


Edito:

ibex35 -5,42%




Saludos


----------



## imyourend (8 Oct 2008)

vuelve a bajar el ibex -5.30


----------



## hobbes (8 Oct 2008)

¿alguien se acuerda de astroc y colonial?


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (8 Oct 2008)

-5,36% ahora mismo, veremos al Ibex por debajo de los 10000 puntos hoy mismo? 

Por cierto, el tema de Rusia no lo entiendo, la Bolsa no es un "juego"?, pues si en ese juego todos quieren vender, pues que vendan... no siempre se puede ganar.


----------



## Mitsou (8 Oct 2008)

hobbes dijo:


> ¿alguien se acuerda de astroc y colonial?



jugaban en el madrid ¿no?


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Oct 2008)

yo me acuerdo:

colonial ha bajado un 96% en un año
afirma un 95% en un año


----------



## hobbes (8 Oct 2008)

Mitsou dijo:


> jugaban en el madrid ¿no?



si pero ahora juegan varias ligas mas abajo.


----------



## shoah (8 Oct 2008)

ErToxoNuncaBaha dijo:


> -5,36% ahora mismo, veremos al Ibex por debajo de los 10000 puntos hoy mismo?
> 
> Por cierto, el tema de Rusia no lo entiendo, la Bolsa no es un "juego"?, pues si en ese juego todos quieren vender, pues que vendan... no siempre se puede ganar.



Si, pero un juego controlado por ellos, ¿O creias que era un juego *justo*?


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (8 Oct 2008)

Ya se que es un juego controlado, pero es que es un cachondeo, cuando las cosas vienen bien, jiji jaja, y todo de puta madre, el pepito asfixiado pero el ibex, los bancos y todo el mundo a ganar dinero (menos el pobre, claro está) y cuando el rico palma pasta, todos a correr y a gastar dinero público (del pobre) para salvarles el culo, menuda mierda de sistema.


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Oct 2008)

y los bancos en los ultimos 365 dias:

guipuzcoano -57%
pastor -50%
andalucia -44%
bbva -36%
popular -36%
castilla -31%
banesto -30% 
galicia -27%
sabadell -25%
balear -25%
santander -23%
valencia -19%
bankinter -18%


antena 3- vocento-tele5 LAS 3 un 66% aprox


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (8 Oct 2008)

Osea que la burbuja bancaria también ha explotado 
Bueno, el credit crunch la ha hecho explotar.


----------



## shoah (8 Oct 2008)

Pues si, esto es el sistema, que diría Morfeo


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (8 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> y los bancos en los ultimos 365 dias:
> 
> guipuzcoano -57%
> pastor -50%
> ...



La banca ¿siempre gana?.


----------



## fmartin (8 Oct 2008)

nos enchufaremos al DJ cuando abra WS o estamos descontando lo de ayer?


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (8 Oct 2008)

Joder vaya leche llevamos de mañana no?? 
*-4.39%*

La Bolsa de París ha tenido que cerrar también por la avalancha de órdenes de venta.

Las bolsas europeas se desploman a niveles mínimos en CADENASER.com


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (8 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> Pues si, esto es el sistema, que diría Morfeo



Osea que estamos tomando dosis de pastilla roja a mansalva estos días


----------



## Jucari (8 Oct 2008)

Futuros del DJ..auguran caidas de mas de un 2,5%....:

Bajada de tipos hoy.....seguro...atentos entre las 12-15 horas....


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

Pasapisero dijo:


> La banca ¿siempre gana?.



empleado de caja/banco: tu di lo que quieras..., pero el banco nunca pierde...






Saludos


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (8 Oct 2008)

El problema de la bolsa rusa es que con tanta manía de cerrarla cuando baja no le dan tiempo a pillar un rebote en condiciones.


----------



## imyourend (8 Oct 2008)

el petroleo baja un 3% ya esta en 80$ esto cuanto ha caido? un 40%?


----------



## wolf45 (8 Oct 2008)

Me equivoque ayer, esperaba que habiendo salido el Iluminado, con toda la parafernalia, harian LO IMPOSIBLE por aguantarlo al menos hoy, pero menudo batacazo el IBEX, los mercados ya no creen en ZP, esto va en picado.


en pantalla:
Apocalipse Now.

segunda sesion: Madmax


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (8 Oct 2008)

Alguien se cree a estas alturas a ZP?


----------



## Tupper (8 Oct 2008)

Bankinter está aguantando sorprendentemente bien el diluvio universal, me tiene muy intrigado...


----------



## un marronazo (8 Oct 2008)

ErToxoNuncaBaha dijo:


> Alguien se cree a estas alturas a ZP?



ni a zp, ni a rajoy, ni al director de mi banco, ni a mi gestor, ni a mi madre si me apuras


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Oct 2008)

los futuros descuentan la bajada de tipos no? porque si no estarian crackeando

1,50 para hoy y 1 para fin de año.... voy a pedir un prestamo allí e invertir aquí...


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Bankinter está aguantando sorprendentemente bien el diluvio universal, me tiene muy intrigado...



es el banco con la morosidad mas baja, la cobertura mas alta y el que menos deuda tiene para el año que viene... crees que esto los inversores no lo saben?


----------



## arrhenius (8 Oct 2008)

ErToxoNuncaBaha dijo:


> Alguien se cree a estas alturas a ZP?



alguien podria poner, a modo de owned , las declaraciones de ZetaPé en las que decia que el estado del ibex demostraba la buena salud de la economia española?


jiasjiasjias


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Bankinter está aguantando sorprendentemente bien el diluvio universal, me tiene muy intrigado...



En 2009 va a tener cero problemas, no como otros... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> es el banco con la morosidad mas baja, la cobertura mas alta y el que menos deuda tiene para el año que viene... crees que esto los inversores no lo saben?



Yo no soy inversor y también lo se... 



Saludos


----------



## shoah (8 Oct 2008)

imyourend dijo:


> el petroleo baja un 3% ya esta en 80$ esto cuanto ha caido? un 40%?



A ojo de buen cuber, y desde máximos, un 54% aproximadamente


----------



## aterriza como puedas (8 Oct 2008)

imyourend dijo:


> el petroleo baja un 3% ya esta en 80$ esto cuanto ha caido? un 40%?



Cuanto ha caído, ¿donde?. Porque en la gasolinera de al lado de mi casa ha caído el diesel 1 céntimo HOY, hasta 1.146, después de aguantar en 1.156 como un campeón durante la última semana larga.

Cada día tengo más claro que el Bobierno ha dado órdenes a las petroleras de no bajar el precio más allá de un límite (la recaudación manda).


----------



## Jucari (8 Oct 2008)

Las bolsas estan en un hilito todas encima esperando estas 2 proximas horas por si bajan tipos....como despues de las 3 nadie haya hecho ningun paso.....vere las bolsas en los infiernos.....


----------



## el arquitecto (8 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> A ojo de buen cuber, y desde máximos, un 54% aproximadamente



no jodas! no estaba a mas de 160$


----------



## Jucari (8 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Cuanto ha caído, ¿donde?. Porque en la gasolinera de al lado de mi casa ha caído el diesel 1 céntimo HOY, hasta 1.146, después de aguantar en 1.156 como un campeón durante la última semana larga.
> 
> Cada día tengo más claro que el Bobierno ha dado órdenes a las petroleras de no bajar el precio más allá de un límite (la recaudación manda).



No....que no te enteras...que nuestro gran ZP...acordo con Chavez....un gran negocio....comprar el crudo a 100$.....por eso no baja en las gasolineras....


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (8 Oct 2008)

El ibex "vaparriba" ahora "solo" cae un 3.97%


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (8 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> No....que no te enteras...que nuestro gran ZP...acordo con Chavez....un gran negocio....comprar el crudo a 100$.....por eso no baja en las gasolineras....



Eso si que fue una jugada maestra de ZP, como sabe el tio... :


----------



## wolf45 (8 Oct 2008)

Yo no desde luego, pero el SIStema, despues de lareunion, la foto, y todo eso, pensaba que lucharia al menos solo por la imagen de un dia, pero ni esosse lo creen, ni estan dispuestos a renunciar a la 'pasta'

Estamos en el Titanic, y con billete de 3a


----------



## wolf45 (8 Oct 2008)

Como te van a bajar la gasolina segun precios crudo??

Eso seria lo logico en un libre mercado con competencia


No sabes que no hay competencia, esto es un oligopolio con el bobierno incluido chupando.


----------



## el arquitecto (8 Oct 2008)

esta tarde recupera...

es que lo del nikkei ha asustado a muchos... pero esta tarde y se les habra pasado y volveremos a los 11.000

en cuanto estaba la cerveza hoy?
en -7%?? o por acojone -9%?


----------



## fmartin (8 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> Como te van a bajar la gasolina segun precios crudo??
> 
> Eso seria lo logico en un libre mercado con competencia
> 
> ...



A mi me da igual, yo siempre echo 20 euros, como dijo aquel


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> Yo no desde luego, pero el SIStema, despues de lareunion, la foto, y todo eso, pensaba que lucharia al menos solo por la imagen de un dia, pero ni esosse lo creen, ni estan dispuestos a renunciar a la 'pasta'
> 
> Estamos en el Titanic, y con billete de 3a



que coño! somos la amante de los musicos de la orquesta que les esperan en el camarote a que acaben de tocar...



Jucari dijo:


> Las bolsas estan en un hilito todas encima esperando estas 2 proximas horas por si bajan tipos....como despues de las 3 nadie haya hecho ningun paso.....vere las bolsas en los infiernos.....



todavia no has entrado?  toca subidon en USA! :


----------



## shoah (8 Oct 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> no jodas! no estaba a mas de 160$



Joder, se me ha ido la olla, quería decir que ahora está a un 54% de los máximos, o sea, que ha bajado un 46% 

Gracias por el apunte


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Oct 2008)

Cayendo ahora mismo un 4.42% como esto siga asi vamos a por los 10.000


----------



## shoah (8 Oct 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> esta tarde recupera...
> 
> es que lo del nikkei ha asustado a muchos... pero esta tarde y se les habra pasado y volveremos a los 11.000
> 
> ...



tonuel en -9% y yo en +7%

XDDDD


----------



## wolf45 (8 Oct 2008)

fmartin dijo:


> A mi me da igual, yo siempre echo 20 euros, como dijo aquel





es igual, al final, pagas lo mismo que yo, que lleno siempre, es mas, labomba electrica al trabajar en seco, petara antes.

Nadie se escapa de pagar la gasolina, bueno si, los politicos, la pagan con nuestro dinero


----------



## shoah (8 Oct 2008)

parece que empieza a recuperarse y solo baja un 3.80%...


----------



## Jucari (8 Oct 2008)

Va para arriba.....bajan los tipos????


----------



## creative (8 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Va para arriba.....bajan los tipos????



no, realmente curre el rumor que se va a utilizar el plan helicoptero.

El señor Benarkke ha cojido dinero de contribuyente americano y va a lanzarlo desde el cielo a las puertas de wall street


----------



## moncton (8 Oct 2008)

Este IBEX va parriba!

Como era aquello del gato muerto?


----------



## Jucari (8 Oct 2008)

Si pues la subida es de ordago y no para.....ha recuperado los 10500....algo viene .....Trichetin....se ha acojonao....las presiones han podido con el....al tiempo...


----------



## NosTrasladamus (8 Oct 2008)

imyourend dijo:


> el petroleo baja un 3% ya esta en 80$ esto cuanto ha caido? un 40%?



Al hilo de esto, es muy interesante lo que leo en un comentario en expansion a la noticia del "rescate" español:

El Gobierno inyectará 30.000 millones a bancos y cajas para que den créditos - Expansión.com



> Lo dije ya cuando en mayo junio cuando defendia lo de la burbuja del petroleo para escapar de la subprime.
> y claro ya dije que cuando el petroleo cayese los bancos entrampados en petroleo iban a caer en picado.
> y fijate que han caido los bancos de inversion y a una semana del vencimiento de futuros de petroleo octubre
> Y fijate que ahora ya no se hacen planes para hipotecas subprime, constructoras o demas,(Ahora son Activos iliquidos).
> ...


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2008)

Si el futuro del eurostoxx logra mantenerse durante un buen rato por encima del 2768 yo creo que hoy podríamos acabar en verde, si de lo contrario no aguanta (lo ha tocado hace un momento y se ha ido abajo directamente) vamos a volver a acercarnos a mínimos.

Aunque la verdad es que ya no se que creer, ahora mismo todo depende más que nada de la volatilidad.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (8 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 12:35:09 h. *¿Qué pasa?*
> 
> Es más que evidente que conforme nos metemos en la franja horaria que como he dicho antes va de 12h a 15h, en que los bancos centrales tienden a dar las sorpresas muchos han cerrado cortos, por si acaso se produce algún movimiento de bajada de tipos. Este es el motivo de las fuertes subidas desde mínimos que se han podido apreciar.



No sabía yo que los BC fueran tan ordenaditos incluso en momentos de pánico....


----------



## creative (8 Oct 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Inyección de pasta por el BCE y a tirar hasta que se acabe la gasolina otra vez.




dame mas gasolina quiero mas gasolina me encanta la gasolina!!


----------



## JMK (8 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> No sabía yo que los BC fueran tan ordenaditos incluso en momentos de pánico....




Ya te digo, incluso clasifican los "clips" por tamaño y forma. Y los bolis por marca y textura de tinta.


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Oct 2008)

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 10633 10641 13:01 -217 
Wall Street 9572 9578 13:01 122 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 13627.1 13629.1 13:01 39.8 
Euro STOKK 50 2779.5 2781.5 13:00 17.0 
Crudo Brent 8286 8299 13:01 -198 
Alemania 30 5190.5 5192.5 13:01 -143.8 
Oro al contado 910.05 910.55 13:01 22.30 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 13664.6 13667.6 13:01 -122.3 


WS en positivo... esto va parriba echando leshes..


----------



## moncton (8 Oct 2008)

Que ha pasado? Ha pegado un subidon tremendo


----------



## vil. (8 Oct 2008)

JMK dijo:


> Ya te digo, incluso clasifican los "clips" por tamaño y forma. Y los bolis por marca y textura de tinta.



Y eso mientras inyectan millones en las finanzas internacionales. ¡Toma frialdad bavara!, porque digo yo que no serán franceses.


----------



## creative (8 Oct 2008)

que ha pasado !!!!

el ibex solo pierde 50 puntos y parriba


----------



## Bondourant (8 Oct 2008)

¿Alguien que entienda de esto me explica que ha pasado aqui?


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

moncton dijo:


> Que ha pasado? Ha pegado un subidon tremendo



Le están metiendo Caballo, pero luego viene el mono... 



Saludos


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Oct 2008)

Ibex en positif ... esto no se hunde hoy. El Titanic puede esperar...


----------



## kemao2 (8 Oct 2008)

Bondourant dijo:


> ¿Alguien que entienda de esto me explica que ha pasado aqui?





Bajada de los tipos de interes en Europa y EEUU de 0,50


----------



## tasator (8 Oct 2008)

Bajada de tipos del BCE al 3,75


----------



## Samzer (8 Oct 2008)

CNBC Live Emergency Rate Cut .50 BP


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

El Trichi de camello... 

Mola, así veremos pronto una caida en condiciones de entrar en la historia... 




Saludos


----------



## GasGas (8 Oct 2008)

Ya estamos en positivo... alguien tiene una explicacion razonable para esto?

Editado: fuentes que hablen de estaba bajada de tipos de interes?


----------



## Mocito Feliz (8 Oct 2008)

Trichet se ha cagado por la patilla


----------



## fmartin (8 Oct 2008)

han bajado tipos


----------



## jacksand (8 Oct 2008)

Esto es lo que pasa:


El BCE y la Reserva Federal de EEUU bajan los tipos de interés medio punto porcentual


----------



## creative (8 Oct 2008)

tasator dijo:


> Bajada de tipos del BCE al 3,75



bajada de pantalones de Trichet!! Si señor ahora a comprar 1 kilo de tomate a 12 euros!!! le recordamos que la funcion del bce es mantener la inflaccion al 2%. cosa que esta siendo asi.


----------



## Samzer (8 Oct 2008)

Sacado de Cárpatos: Bajada coordinada entre BCE, FED, Canadá, Reino Unido, Suecia y Suiza.


----------



## un marronazo (8 Oct 2008)

jejejeje... y dentro de 4 dias que? NO ME CREO NADA
y mucho me temo que el personal tampoco


----------



## Bondourant (8 Oct 2008)

Yo no entiendo de bolsa ni ganas, pero si se que el dinero no crece en los arboles y aunque no soy muy de escribir aqui esto me ha roto todos los esquemas.

¿Alguien tiene alguna informacion de donde ha salido la pasta para subir la bolsa 200 puntos del tiron?

Y espero que nadie conteste que de mis impuestos porque tengo la escopeta cargada y limpia


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Oct 2008)

¿ Cuánto bajará el euribor con esta bajada de tipos ?


----------



## GasGas (8 Oct 2008)

Ajoporro dijo:


> ¿ Cuánto bajará el euribor con esta bajada de tipos ?



Importante pregunta para los que tenemos que pagar hipoteca...


----------



## shoah (8 Oct 2008)

y si no baja nada el euribor? 

De todas formas esto no vale de mucho... ya que pueden bajar hasta el 0%... y luego?

mirad japón


----------



## fmartin (8 Oct 2008)

Ajoporro dijo:


> ¿ Cuánto bajará el euribor con esta bajada de tipos ?



El euribor ya va por libre, hamijo


----------



## creative (8 Oct 2008)

ESPECULACION 100% EL IBEX vuelve a perder 100 puntos


----------



## wolf45 (8 Oct 2008)

explicacion:

En LD Urgente:

BCE Y FED bajan 1/2 punto los tipos




Aplazamos el apocalipsis, esto solo es una dosis para pocos dias


----------



## shoah (8 Oct 2008)

DIOS, EL IBEX EN ROJO DE NUEVO... ahora que?

en 30 minutos bajan otra vez 50 puntos básicos? y luego? y luego?


----------



## Skizored (8 Oct 2008)

Ajoporro dijo:


> ¿ Cuánto bajará el euribor con esta bajada de tipos ?




El Yuri va por libre.


----------



## moncton (8 Oct 2008)

A recoger beneficios, que a lo mejor esto dura poco....


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Oct 2008)

Menudo festín sestán pegando en la bolsa ...parece que han desayunao con cerveza, joer..


----------



## wolf45 (8 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> bajada de pantalones de Trichet!! Si señor ahora a comprar 1 kilo de tomate a 12 euros!!! le recordamos que la funcion del bce es mantener la inflaccion al 2%. cosa que esta siendo asi.






Lo suscribo, pronto una inflacion como Zambia, una barra de pan 2 millones


----------



## JMK (8 Oct 2008)

Señores, es que no les queda otra. Ahora mismo la inflación les pesa menos.


----------



## Samzer (8 Oct 2008)

Mucho me temo que si los mercados no suben con esta acción, poco queda para el crack mundial. Es la primera vez que esa cantidad de Bancos Centrales bajan tipos a la vez no?


----------



## shoah (8 Oct 2008)

Señores, pabajo de nuevo

lo de que esto es una montaña rusa es poco...

-1.16 y bajando

Edito: -1.68 y bajando...


----------



## shalafi (8 Oct 2008)

Llevo siguiendo esto desde hace mucho y no deja de sorprenderme:

-La cada vez mas alta volatilidad
-La evidencia de que las medidas de bajada de tipos e inyecciones de capital no han tenido efecto mas que durante unos dias

Y encima estaban prohibiendo los cortos...

A mi me parece que todo el tinglado de la bolsa va a acabar con un reventon de cuidado por intentar mantenerla viva artificialmente durante tanto tiempo.


----------



## shoah (8 Oct 2008)

Por dios, lo del soporte de los 10700 es de libro, parece un puto pendulo


----------



## fmartin (8 Oct 2008)

esto ha sido como darle viagra a un impotente...


----------



## GasGas (8 Oct 2008)

Una pregunta estupida referente al euribor... el BCE no podria tomar alguna medida del tipo siguiente? Banco que no baje los intereses a los que presta a otros bancos en la misma manera que lo hace el BCE, banco que no puede pillar pasta en las inyecciones que hace el BCE.


----------



## creative (8 Oct 2008)

vamos de nuevo a por el -3%1!!!! a los especulatas y ludopatas no les vale con la bajada de intereses


----------



## davinci79 (8 Oct 2008)

shalafi dijo:


> Llevo siguiendo esto desde hace mucho y no deja de sorprenderme:
> 
> -La cada vez mas alta volatilidad
> -La evidencia de que las medidas de bajada de tipos e inyecciones de capital no han tenido efecto mas que durante unos dias
> ...



Estoy contigo, están haciendo de todo y no se como va a acabar.
De golpe 400 puntos para arriba y poco despues 200 para abajo. :


----------



## Snake (8 Oct 2008)

GasGas dijo:


> Una pregunta estupida referente al euribor... el BCE no podria tomar alguna medida del tipo siguiente? Banco que no baje los intereses a los que presta a otros bancos en la misma manera que lo hace el BCE, banco que no puede pillar pasta en las inyecciones que hace el BCE.



Es que los bancos NO se están prestando dinero, sólo a muy corto plazo. Los valores por encima de 3 meses son ésos de forma arbitraria


----------



## GasGas (8 Oct 2008)

Snake dijo:


> Es que los bancos NO se están prestando dinero, sólo a muy corto plazo. Los valores por encima de 3 meses son ésos de forma arbitraria



Bueno... pues el euribor a 3 meses, deberia bajar mañana 0.5 puntos no? A esos plazos si que se estan prestando y no hacen mas que subir.


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Oct 2008)

Caballeros ... no va más. Aquí sobra mucha gente y la banca no puede hacer frente a las apuestas .. tienen que quebrar muchos antes de que esto toque fondo, tienen que llover bussinesmen a capazos antes que esto pare ...


----------



## ertitoagus (8 Oct 2008)

Señores, acuerdense bien de estas horas que están posiblemente ante el acontecimiento más importante en plan "crack" que jamás se ha visto.

Ojala se lo puedan contar a sus nietos dentro de muchos años sin llorar por ello.


----------



## Blanche du Bois (8 Oct 2008)

Comentario de Cárpatos a las 13:15:

"Como venía advirtiéndoles desde ayer la bajada general de tipos estaba al caer. El BCE ha sido agresivo y ha bajado 50 puntos básicos, la FED otros tantos, y otros muchos bancos centrales más lo han hecho. No podían hacer otra cosa, en esta grave situación. *Ahora el mercado habla, una vuelta a la baja, que no se puede descartar tras estas medidas, dejaría claro que ya no quedan cartuchos en la escopeta, salvo una solución a la rusa...cerrar las bolsas...*"

Pues parece que se acabaron los cartuchos.


----------



## Mother of owneds (8 Oct 2008)

Puede que vuelva a bajar porque el mercado tal vez esperara una bajada concertada de un punto en vez de medio...


----------



## shoah (8 Oct 2008)

DIOS, Cárpatos bromea, no?


----------



## creative (8 Oct 2008)

Especula Especulorum dijo:


> Puede que vuelva a bajar porque el mercado tal vez esperara una bajada concertada de un punto en vez de medio...



que deseaban una bajada del 1% que querian que la fed regalase el dinero directamente?? en vez de medioregalarlo.


JODER CON LOS PUTOS YONKIS SI PIDEN


----------



## ertitoagus (8 Oct 2008)

alguna web cam apuntando a los ventanales de wall street? me da que en breve veremos a gente tirandose.....


----------



## creative (8 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> dios, Cárpatos Bromea, No?



No Bromea. Las Soluciones Que Quedan Es Utilizar El Helicoptero, O Vayanse Aqui No Hay Nada Que Hacer Hasta Nueva Orden


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (8 Oct 2008)

> 13:26:48 h.
> iTRAXX Crossover Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## shoah (8 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> que deseaban una bajada del 1% que querian que la fed regalase el dinero directamente?? en vez de medioregalarlo.
> 
> 
> JODER CON LOS PUTOS YONKIS SI PIDEN



El problema es que mientras más bajen menos margen de maniobra van a tener luego.

Miércoles, 8 del 9 del 8

Miedo...


----------



## shoah (8 Oct 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> alguna web cam apuntando a los ventanales de wall street? me da que en breve veremos a gente tirandose.....



Ojalá, eso eran señores inversoreh, los de ahora "juyen" al BCE y los bancos nacionales para que les den mas "liquidez"


----------



## fmartin (8 Oct 2008)




----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> El problema es que mientras más bajen menos margen de maniobra van a tener luego.
> 
> Miércoles, 8 del 9 del 8
> 
> Miedo...



Estamos en el mes 10, no?


----------



## vil. (8 Oct 2008)

Pero que borrachera llevamos hoy que si parriba hassta el 7, que si pabajo en verde, que si los tipos bajan, que si las inyecciones, que si lo de ZZPPP de ayer.

Joder, parece la montaña rusa pero con el doble de velocidad.

No puede el "espiritu del libre mercado" bajar y parar esta MIERDA.


----------



## Rocket (8 Oct 2008)

Está claro que estas medidas de emergencia, lejos de tranquilizar a los inversores, lo que hacen es mosquearles más si cabe, sembrar la duda, y la incertidumbre sobre los futuros a corto plazo.

Y recordad que lo peor de la crisis todavía no ha llegado. De momento sólo estamos cayendo.

-1,47%


----------



## shoah (8 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Estamos en el mes 10, no?



Poh Doih, no sé ni en que mes vivo


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2008)

Ya está claro, eurostoxx por encima de 2768 y manteniéndose, hoy cerramos en positivo y también les puedo decir una cosa, se ha completado el cambio de tendencia en técnico, ahora tocan largos.

Puede que bajemos en el futuro, pero no en los próximos días.


----------



## Räikkonen (8 Oct 2008)

Cuando me he ido a comer estaba en -5, ahora esta en -1,5 previo paso por el verde y con una bajada de pant... digooo de tipos del 0,5...

Joder es que te vas una hora y te lo pierdes todo :

Todo se desarrolla segun lo habiamos previsto aqui, como tambien sabemos que esa bajada de tipos no va a solucionar NADA.

Palomitas, mas palomitas...


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya está claro, eurostoxx por encima de 2768 y manteniéndose, hoy cerramos en positivo y también les puedo decir una cosa, se ha completado el cambio de tendencia en técnico, ahora tocan largos.
> 
> Puede que bajemos en el futuro, pero no en los próximos días.



IBEX 35 -1%...



Saludos


----------



## shoah (8 Oct 2008)

-1% y con medio IBEX en verde, esto cierra en positivo si o si


----------



## fmartin (8 Oct 2008)




----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> -1% y con medio IBEX en verde, esto cierra en positivo si o si



Si llega al -7% me pago unas cervezas... 


Saludos


----------



## shoah (8 Oct 2008)

a ver si no llega al 7% con el que bromeaba al empezar el día yo...

Bueno, por hoy me despido, buenas tardes y buena suerte


----------



## fmartin (8 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Si llega al -5% me pago unas cervezas...
> 
> 
> Saludos




pero que tambien venga la rubia


----------



## NosTrasladamus (8 Oct 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> alguna web cam apuntando a los ventanales de wall street? me da que en breve veremos a gente tirandose.....



EarthCam - MetroCams - Wall Street Cam

...parece que estén de obras en wall street ¿estarán colocando colchonetas para cuando lluevan brokers? ¿o cavando trincheras para cuando se apelotonen los inversores intentando entrar al asalto para vender todos los papelitos que tengan?


----------



## Tuttle (8 Oct 2008)

Estoy con Tonuel esto cierra hoy en rojo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Oct 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> Estoy con Tonuel esto cierra hoy en rojo.



Vamos con las apuestas... yo digo +2% :

Saludos...


----------



## panoli (8 Oct 2008)

el verde más cerquita...


----------



## Miss Marple (8 Oct 2008)

Yo también apuesto por el rojo (aunque moderado). Wall Street (o lo que queda) esperaba una bajada del 1%, le van a escupir a Bernanke a la cara..


----------



## wolf45 (8 Oct 2008)

cierra en rojo, suscribo


----------



## ertitoagus (8 Oct 2008)

NosTrasladamus dijo:


> EarthCam - MetroCams - Wall Street Cam
> 
> ...parece que estén de obras en wall street ¿estarán colocando colchonetas para cuando lluevan brokers? ¿o cavando trincheras para cuando se apelotonen los inversores intentando entrar al asalto para vender todos los papelitos que tengan?



me da que están haciendo un bunker para cerrar WS a cal y canto al más puro estilo Ruso.


----------



## creative (8 Oct 2008)

Miss Marple dijo:


> Yo también apuesto por el rojo (aunque moderado). Wall Street (o lo que queda) esperaba una bajada del 1%, le van a escupir a Bernanke a la cara..



los futuros hablan de una subida de 250 puntos wall, supongo que el americano medio no se acaba de levantar de la cama.


----------



## imyourend (8 Oct 2008)

muy poca reaccion veo en el ibex , y es que hacer una paja a un cadaver...


----------



## Miss Marple (8 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> los futuros hablan de una subida de 250 puntos wall, supongo que el americano medio no se acaba de levantar de la cama.



Abrir abrirá al alza, claro, pero a ver donde está dos horas después.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Oct 2008)

Las apuestas con valores concretos  para ver quien se lleva la porra y todo eso... 

Saludos...


----------



## Tuttle (8 Oct 2008)

Lo que yo veo es que esta subida afecta a los mercados a medio plazo pero no afecta al desplome en curso. A un banco que vaya a salir del armario hoy es que ya ni esta bajada de tipos le afecta, que por cierto estaba casi descontada por la mayoría de los traders. (Hasta el sobrino de un tal misterio lo sabía )


----------



## destroyo (8 Oct 2008)

A mí me recuerda más bien a esto...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Oct 2008)

A ver si hace la predicción luismarple que ese si que sabe de bolsa!!!! 

Saludos...


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (8 Oct 2008)

mi prediccion....

estan sacando los ahorros de la bolsa porque en los bancos estan mas seguros.... y el 60 % lo mete en el ladrillo porque esto va p'arriba

fernando ponme 6 pisos, venga, que hay subidas "vertiginosas"


----------



## Sargento Highway (8 Oct 2008)

Después de las inyecciones, los rescates y bajada de pantatipos, queda algun cartucho más que quemar?

de Cárpatos: ITRAXX CROSSOVER: reacciona muy poco a la bajada general, mal asunto, ahora cotiza a 615 (estaba a 630) <--- esto no hace más que confirmarnos que los mercados han acogido la bajada de tipos con pinzas... 

Hasta ahora hemos vivido dias de sacar conejos de la chistera y de verdad, el próxima día que estemos con un 5% de caida aquí o en USA, ¿cuál va a ser el siguiente movimiento para sostener el mercado?


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (8 Oct 2008)

Sargento Highway dijo:


> .
> 
> Hasta ahora hemos vivido dias de sacar conejos de la chistera y de verdad, el próxima día que estemos con un 5% de caida aquí o en USA, ¿cuál va a ser el siguiente movimiento para sostener el mercado?




La fórmula rusa ...¡¡ale ale!!, tomaros la última que vamos a cerrar.

Patético, hoy me da la sensación que todo se ha quedado en un Bluff

En un souflé que se has "desboñigado".

MAL VAMOS Y PEOR PODREMOS LLEGAR


----------



## nemo4 (8 Oct 2008)

Estan bajando los precios ladrilleros. Sopla inflacion, las velas están desplegadas.

Eso sí, a tomal pol culo los salarios.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Oct 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Pues para el desgaste que se ha hecho, como si llegara el 7º de caballería al rescate, la respuesta de las bolsas no ha sido muy allá.....:



Hombre ha remontado 800 puntos, si eso te parece poco...

MÍNIMO 10156
MÁXIMO 10906...

PD: Si hubiéramos invertido durante esas tres horas nos habríamos hecho de oro, je je

Saludos...


----------



## aterriza como puedas (8 Oct 2008)

Camino de perder otra vez un 2%. Los golpes de efecto cada vez hacen menos 'efecto'.


----------



## ertitoagus (8 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Camino de perder otra vez un 2%. Los golpes de efecto cada vez hacen menos 'efecto'.



me da que ahora tendremos un rato de " a ver si pillo otro rebotillo de esos"


----------



## JMK (8 Oct 2008)

seacock dijo:


> Y esto sí debería asustarnos. Esta última medida ha sido absolutamente desesperada y ya vemos para qué ha servido.
> 
> Creo que han perdido totalmente el control.



Desesperada 50 puntos básicos??? partiendo desde el 4.25???. Hombre, un poco exagerado, desesperada sería una bajada de 225 puntos


----------



## aterriza como puedas (8 Oct 2008)

10.617 -2.3%

Ahora sí que empiezo a acojonarme...


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Oct 2008)

Esto es una medida a medio plazo. Tardará en verse resultados del reset que han efectuado: cuenta con que los bancos ya son vigilados y no van a poder hacer cosas tan alegremente.

Por cierto, definitivamente sera en Octubre.


----------



## creative (8 Oct 2008)

vuelve a perder los 300!! poco les ha durado a los de CUATRO decir que wall iva a abrir con +1% y esta actualmente en plano.


----------



## wolf45 (8 Oct 2008)

JMK dijo:


> Desesperada 50 puntos básicos??? partiendo desde el 4.25???. Hombre, un poco exagerado, desesperada sería una bajada de 225 puntos





Veras en los proximos dias, y no hay mas cartuchos en
la recamara, solo el lock out de las bolsas, o el caos

WS tiene hoy la pelota en juego


----------



## TomCat (8 Oct 2008)

*Impresionante*

No puede ser!! 

Bajada de 0,5 puntos y van a acabar en negativo, tanto aquí, como en usa. 

*H*ECATOMBE

edito, que me he dejado la H


----------



## aterriza como puedas (8 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 14:34:10 h. *Ventas minoristas*
> 
> Como estamos viendo, son multitud de marcas las que tienen bajadas de ventas por encima del 5%. Esto vuelve a traer a la memoria la difícil situación en la que se encuentra la economía, por lo que desaparecen los festejos por las bajadas de tipos de interés.



Esta es la puta realidad que no se soluciona ni en Lourdes.


----------



## errozate (8 Oct 2008)

Mucha volatilidad.


----------



## errozate (8 Oct 2008)

Te vas a fumar un piti y lo mismo te encuentras un -5 que un -1.

Lo único que entiendo es que tiene que haber alguna gente haciendo mucho dinero en el intradía.


----------



## JMK (8 Oct 2008)

Coño, ya que lo vas a poner en rojo y a lo grande ponlo con H.


----------



## wolf45 (8 Oct 2008)

Estan haciendo pasta, apurando los ultimos borbotones, cierra en negativo, cae a plomo mañana


----------



## The Master (8 Oct 2008)

TomCat dijo:


> No puede ser!!
> 
> Bajada de 0,5 puntos y van a acabar en negativo, tanto aquí, como en usa.
> 
> ECATOMBE


----------



## JMK (8 Oct 2008)

Eso de que los Emiratos Árabes los bajan 150 puntos como lo veis??


----------



## TomCat (8 Oct 2008)

IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..

Futuros del dow rozando la apertura negativa.


----------



## Jucari (8 Oct 2008)

La clave esta en como reaccionara WS hoy...y en como se movera el euribor mañana....


----------



## wolf45 (8 Oct 2008)

Sera hoy o mañana,,,,?? WS,,,,, al infierno


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (8 Oct 2008)

Parece que el mercado le suda la entrepierna las pajas mentales del tito trichi.


----------



## Jucari (8 Oct 2008)

Por dios....el Ibex -3%..... y el futuro del DJ..... cada vez mas pra abajo.....esto s el fin


----------



## kane (8 Oct 2008)

Es necesario un poco de liberalismo a lo ruso, Putin help us ...


----------



## Lionel Hutz (8 Oct 2008)

de 10.166 a 10.904 una diferencia del 7,5%


----------



## jlmagic (8 Oct 2008)

y el oro subiendo. No parece que la bajada haya sido el balsamo de Fierabrás que esperaban.


----------



## Lionel Hutz (8 Oct 2008)

-3% y cayendo


----------



## aterriza como puedas (8 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 14:48:08 h. *¿Qué pasa?*
> 
> Nada de especial, simplemente que el mercado está totalmente fuera de control, y la bajada de tipos de momento no ha servido de nada. El pánico es el mismo de antes.



Señores, así ya me puedo ir de puente a los Pirineos más tranquilo. Cuando vuelva el Lunes, todo seguirá igual (o peor).

Que lo pasen ustedes bien.


----------



## wolf45 (8 Oct 2008)

En situacion normal, una bajada conjunta de intereses hubiera sido euforica, tal como esta todo hoy, ni caso, no hace efecto, esto va para el lock up en todos los mercados hasta nuevo aviso, y si despues falla R.I.P


Hay que engrasar las guillotinas


----------



## creative (8 Oct 2008)

zas en toda la boca para los periolistos de CUATRO


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (8 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> zas en toda la boca para los periolistos de CUATRO



Supongo que habran abierto el informativo con que Zapatero ya dijo que el euribor iba a bajar no?  putos embusteros.


----------



## jacksand (8 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> zas en toda la boca para los periolistos de CUATRO



Que han dicho en cuatro? Que prisa no se hunde?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vamos con las apuestas... yo digo +2% :
> 
> Saludos...



Me da que hoy no acierto...


----------



## carlitros_15 (8 Oct 2008)

ME CAGO EN DIEZ!!!!!!

La última bala de la recámara ya la han disparado y apenas ha durado 45 minutos la farsa. Todo vuelve a caer a plomo!!!! 

ESTO ES EL FIN.


----------



## Blanche du Bois (8 Oct 2008)

El cierre de hoy de Wall Street va a ser decisivo. Pero aunque lo haga en verde, lo que queda de semana va a ser una prueba de fuego, puesto que ésta es ya la última línea defensiva.

Si esto sigue así, apuesto por la moratoria a la negociación de determinados valores. El cierre de la bolsa sería la última opción. Estamos rozando el pánico (el de verdad, no lo que hemos vivido hasta ahora) y ya sólo quedan medidas de absoluta emergencia.

Ése fue el momento en el que Wall Street se dio cuenta en 1929 de dónde se había metido: cuando todas las medidas para frenar la crisis se declararon inútiles, una detrás de otra. Espero que no, pero sospecho que estamos llegando a ese punto.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (8 Oct 2008)

en igmarkets.es:

ibex bajando -300 puntos hasta 15745
down bajando -169 NI HOY ABRE EN VERDE!!!!

y el crudo baja..... 

El mercado esta diciendo.... no es suficiente 700.000 mill de dolares, ni 30.000 millones de euros de españa, ni 60.000 millones de euros de UK, ni recorte de tipos en -0.5. quiero mas, LO QUIERO TODO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TIPOS AL 0 Y SUELDOS BAJANDO. YA ESTAIS TARDANDO MARIONETAS!!!!


----------



## Sylar (8 Oct 2008)

Sylar dijo:


> Hoy es el Martes Negro, el de la profecia. WS va a abrir despeñandose, Bernanke va a salir en tutu y botas militares a anunciar bajada de tipos de 1%, la bolsa va a dar un rebote de la hostia y aun va a dar tiempo a terminar en rojo. Hoy se gasta la ultima bala, para nada.



Bueno, voy afinando mis dotes de pitoniso, esta vez solo me colé por un dia. Ya han gastado la bala de plata, y el monstruo la ha usado cual palillero hispano para sacarse hebrillas de las ultimas victimas de entre los incisivos.
No tengo ni puta idea de si va a ser miercoles, jueves o viernes negro, pero les auguro que esta semana el IBEX acaba muy cerca de 9.000, y el DJ por debajo de 8.500.


----------



## Nathalia (8 Oct 2008)

Coño, parad un poco que me estáis acojonando en serio :


----------



## Nazgulillo (8 Oct 2008)

Esto le va a encantarrrrrrrrrr al Ibex:

El FMI prevé recesión en España en 2009 y una tasa de paro del 15%

Expansión.com. Diario Expansión. Líder en información de mercados, economica y política.


----------



## Blanche du Bois (8 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> Como les vengo comentado era vital ver la reacción de los mercados de crédito a la bajada concertada de tipos. Pues bien, está ya muy clara. Los fondos federales al 4,5 % cuando debían estar al 1,5 %. La reacción es nula.



No hay pulso.


----------



## txen_txo (8 Oct 2008)

El Bel-20 sigue a plomo, -5,41%. Le ha durado muy poco el balón de oxígeno, aunque hay que decir que los belgas llevan unos días botando entre infarto y cabreo.


----------



## ertitoagus (8 Oct 2008)

Nazgulillo dijo:


> Esto le va a encantarrrrrrrrrr al Ibex:
> 
> El FMI prevé recesión en España en 2009 y una tasa de paro del 15%
> 
> Expansión.com. Diario Expansión. Líder en información de mercados, economica y política.



menudos linces, eso ya está descontado, lo raro será no llegar al 17% o 18% de paro el año próximo.


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (8 Oct 2008)

Doctor, no responde!


----------



## lobomalo (8 Oct 2008)

Nazgulillo dijo:


> Esto le va a encantarrrrrrrrrr al Ibex:
> 
> El FMI prevé recesión en España en 2009 y una tasa de paro del 15%
> 
> Expansión.com. Diario Expansión. Líder en información de mercados, economica y política.



lo que no han dicho es que son las previones mas optimistas.....


otra vez a por latas de atun al hiper.... joer que sin vivirrr.....


----------



## Nazgulillo (8 Oct 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> menudos linces, eso ya está descontado, lo raro será no llegar al 17% o 18% de paro el año próximo.



De todas formas lo pongo más que nada porque lo dicen fuentes "oficiales". Ya se sabe, la peor previsión del Gobierno siempre será mejor que blao blao...


----------



## creative (8 Oct 2008)

ertoxonuncabaha dijo:


> doctor, No Responde!



-400 Brutal


----------



## TomCat (8 Oct 2008)

Nathalia dijo:


> Coño, parad un poco que me estáis acojonando en serio :



Sácate el cetme del armario, que la cosa está muy muy mal.


----------



## Rocket (8 Oct 2008)

Con esta bajada de tipos han quemado su último cartucho... total, para nada; el euribor ni se inmutará a corto plazo, y la bolsa vuelve a caer a plomo...

-3,86% :


----------



## Sylar (8 Oct 2008)

Nazgulillo dijo:


> Esto le va a encantarrrrrrrrrr al Ibex:
> 
> El FMI prevé recesión en España en 2009 y una tasa de paro del 15%
> 
> Expansión.com. Diario Expansión. Líder en información de mercados, economica y política.



Estos son peores pitonisos que yo, se equivocan de año: eso se va a ver en 2008.


----------



## SNB4President (8 Oct 2008)

Miraos el Bank of America otra vez, de lo más "calentito" del Jones. En pre-market bajando un 18%... 

BAC - Bank of America Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## Mother of owneds (8 Oct 2008)

en que pagina veis en directo los mercados?


----------



## Sylar (8 Oct 2008)

Nathalia dijo:


> Coño, parad un poco que me estáis acojonando en serio :



NatHalia, ve a la tienda a comprar purpurina y no te metas en cosas de mayores.


----------



## txen_txo (8 Oct 2008)

seacock dijo:


> Y el DJ cuidadín al abrir.



Pos que no abran por dios!, que ya tenemos bastante por hoy


----------



## moncton (8 Oct 2008)

Una grafica a media sesion comparando el IBEX y el FTSE

es que las alegrias no duran nada


----------



## Nathalia (8 Oct 2008)

Jo, ahora no sé si follar, comprar la purpurina o sacar el cetme!! :


----------



## Tupper (8 Oct 2008)

Sylar dijo:


> Bueno, voy afinando mis dotes de pitoniso, esta vez solo me colé por un dia.



Sylar, es en la temporada tercera de Héroes, episodio séptimo, cuando absorbes los poderes de predicción del futuro (los del pintor ese no cuentan), no seas impaciente hombre, te quedan unas semanas.


----------



## imyourend (8 Oct 2008)

Pues ya tenemos al ibex igual que antes de la bajada de tipos :


----------



## Tupper (8 Oct 2008)

Nathalia dijo:


> Jo, *ahora no sé si follar*, comprar la purpurina o sacar el cetme!! :



Eh...yo...bueno...esto...me he cortado. :o


----------



## chollero (8 Oct 2008)

"hoy es el dia", si el ibex baja menos de un 7% pago una ronda


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Oct 2008)

cada vez los rebotes mas cortos


----------



## Sylar (8 Oct 2008)

Nathalia dijo:


> Jo, ahora no sé si follar, comprar la purpurina o sacar el cetme!! :



Haz las tres cosas a la vez, y no dejes de postear el video en la guarderia.


----------



## percebe (8 Oct 2008)

Atentos, que vamos a abrir el chiringuito.nerviosssssssssss


----------



## Tuttle (8 Oct 2008)

Pues el FMI últimamente tiene la mala costumbre de ser demasiado optimista y quedarse corto en los pronósticos.

Cuando quemas tu credibilidad para calmar los mercados no te queda cuando realmente se necesita.


----------



## imyourend (8 Oct 2008)

Me sabe mal por Trichet, la presion a la que le habran sometido, total para no sacar nada de la bajada, nada bueno quiero decir, ahora mas inflaccion y una bala menos en la recamara.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (8 Oct 2008)

Perdón si está ya posteado: para que sirve el dinero de los planes de rescate

Ejecutivos de AIG se gastaron 440.000 dólares en un hotel tras el plan de rescate | elmundo.es

No comments...


----------



## Jucari (8 Oct 2008)

Nasdaq cayendo un -2,55% en apertura...agarrate...


----------



## Rocket (8 Oct 2008)

Abre el Dow también a la baja...

-2,13% :


----------



## creative (8 Oct 2008)

Buenas tardes queridos ludopatas

Pasen Pasen a Wall Street hagan maravillas en nuestro gran casino.


----------



## percebe (8 Oct 2008)

Creo que el 7% se va a quedar corto


----------



## Jucari (8 Oct 2008)

Preparados para una tarde..de palomitas????


----------



## Tuttle (8 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Perdón si está ya posteado: para que sirve el dinero de los planes de rescate
> 
> Ejecutivos de AIG se gastaron 440.000 dólares en un hotel tras el plan de rescate | elmundo.es
> 
> No comments...



Seguro que tenía un servicio de lo más completo.


----------



## Sylar (8 Oct 2008)

Y Dji -1%........


----------



## Tupper (8 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> para que sirve el dinero de los planes de rescate




Farlopa y nenas ?


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (8 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Farlopa y nenas ?



Eso como aperitivo. Un superior me comentó sobre una convención de LG Electronics hace tres años y el tio casi se va para su casa del susto, y eso que no es ningún santo. Que no harán estos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Oct 2008)

*de Cárpatos...*

Realmente interesante lo que acabo de leer en el principal boletín especializado que circula entre los hedge funds.

Los hedge consideran que la bajada de tipos, aunque buena sin duda, no sirve para cambiar su sesgo bajista. Y declaran abiertamente que es lo que quieren del gobierno los bancos como solución a todo este desastre.

Ni más ni menos que se derogue la regla de transparencia establecida el 15 de noviembre del año pasado FASB 157. Las normas contables establecidas por el gobierno entonces, para intentar dar más transparencia a los activos tóxicos de los bancos encendió la mecha de los write downs. Ahora quieren que la quiten. Realmente curioso.

Por lo demás, ayer apertura general de cortos en cuanto se aproximó a los 1.080 como ya comentábamos, que siguen manteniendo. El soporte mayor para todos está en el entorno 890-900, pero la mayoría cerrarían cortos y buscarían el rebote si pasa claramente por encima de 1.000 más filtro.

Esto es indignante... :


----------



## Jucari (8 Oct 2008)

El DJ.....Rebota hacia arriba...ya esta en verde....


----------



## Arya (8 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Preparados para una tarde..de palomitas????



Tomen unas cervecitas con tapa. Necesitarán merendar fuerte para aguantar la marejada de hoy.


----------



## Sylar (8 Oct 2008)

y DJI +0.2%....


----------



## Tupper (8 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Eso como aperitivo. Un superior me comentó sobre una convención de LG Electronics hace tres años y el tio casi se va para su casa del susto, y eso que no es ningún santo. Que no harán estos.. .



Joder, por qué en mi empresa no ocurren estas cosas...siempre les pasa a los demás.


----------



## Tuttle (8 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Realmente interesante lo que acabo de leer en el principal boletín especializado que circula entre los hedge funds.
> 
> Los hedge consideran que la bajada de tipos, aunque buena sin duda, no sirve para cambiar su sesgo bajista. Y declaran abiertamente que es lo que quieren del gobierno los bancos como solución a todo este desastre.
> 
> ...



A lo que George Akerloff responde

The Market for Lemons - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Resumiendo un mercado en el que el comprador no tiene acceso a la información del producto tiende a autodestruirse. 




> The Market for Lemons
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> (Redirected from Market for lemons)
> Jump to: navigation, search
> ...


----------



## Tupper (8 Oct 2008)

Bueno chicos falsa alarma, brilla el sol y todo está en verde.


----------



## oscahie (8 Oct 2008)

¿Dónde véis todos los índices en tiempo real? Yo miro un par de páginas y aún me sale el cierre de ayer para el DJ ¬¬


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (8 Oct 2008)

Economía.-(Ampl) Díaz Ferrán apuesta por sumar otros 30.000 millones al fondo de liquidez para que llegue a las empresas. europapress.es
*Díaz Ferrán apuesta por sumar otros 30.000 millones al fondo de liquidez para que llegue a las empresas*


Por si a alguien no le ha hervido la sangre ya, ayudo:

El mundo sólo necesita 30 000 millones de dólares anuales para erradicar la amenaza del hambre
*FAO: El mundo sólo necesita 30 000 millones de dólares anuales para erradicar la amenaza del hambre*



> ¿como explicamos a personas con sentido común y buena fe que no es posible encontrar 30 000 millones de dólares al año que permitan a 862 millones de personas hambrientas disfrutar del más elemental de los derechos humanos: el derecho a la alimentación, y por tanto el derecho a la vida?



Concluyendo:


----------



## Jucari (8 Oct 2008)

El hambre en el mundo...no interesa.....de eso no se saca pasta....


----------



## TomCat (8 Oct 2008)

oscahie dijo:


> ¿Dónde véis todos los índices en tiempo real? Yo miro un par de páginas y aún me sale el cierre de ayer para el DJ ¬¬



Aquí se ve el dow en directo:

Dow Jones Industrial Average Quote

Subidón subidón. +1.5


----------



## Jucari (8 Oct 2008)

El DJ....disparado......hoy nada de negativo.....cerraran en verde todos....era de esperar....


----------



## Nazgulillo (8 Oct 2008)

Joder qué mareo, tanto arriba y abajo...


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2008)

oscahie dijo:


> ¿Dónde véis todos los índices en tiempo real? Yo miro un par de páginas y aún me sale el cierre de ayer para el DJ ¬¬



De aquí por ejemplo, aunque esté retardado 15 minutos, no está mal. Realmente yo lo veo en tiempo real pero lo hago con la información de mi broker y en mi programa de charts.

^DJI: Summary for Dow Jones Industrial Average - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Tyrelfus (8 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> El DJ....disparado......hoy nada de negativo.....cerraran en verde todos....era de esperar....



Falta mucho para que termine el dia.... Aunque el efecto de la disminución de tasas dure unos dias, con subidas de las bolsas, irremediablemente volverán a caer a muy corto plazo. Tiempo al tiempo, el sistema va a caer, es seguro, y probablemente antes de fin de año, lamentablemente. Eso nos va a afectar a todos.


----------



## chollero (8 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> El DJ....disparado......hoy nada de negativo.....cerraran en verde todos....era de esperar....



yo sigo pensando que hoy hay batacazo gordo


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2008)

Si vemos dentro de poco alguna caída en las bolsas (dentro del rango intradiario), con mucho volumen, el día terminará con una probabilidad bastante alta de acabar en verde. Si esto ocurre mañana podríamos revisitar mínimos para volver a subir luego.

Edito: estamos subiendo pero no aparece el volumen por ninguna parte desde que han abierto los gringos.

Piensen siempre en sentido contrario a lo que están viendo y búsquenle un razonamiento al porque, nunca basado en fundamentales, siempre en técnico.

Los fundamentales ajústenlos con calzador a lo que dice el técnico y sin fiarse mucho, porque los fundamentales de hoy podrían manifestarse mañana y viceversa, nunca se puede establecer un buen timing de mercado basándose solo en fundamentales y menos en un mercado tan loco como el que tenemos.


----------



## CHARLIE (8 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Economía.-(Ampl) Díaz Ferrán apuesta por sumar otros 30.000 millones al fondo de liquidez para que llegue a las empresas. europapress.es
> *Díaz Ferrán apuesta por sumar otros 30.000 millones al fondo de liquidez para que llegue a las empresas*
> 
> 
> ...




Amigo Petardazo, estos delincuentes de cuello blanco funcionan gracias a la ignorancia del ciudadano medio, en general.

Si la gente supiera que todas estas inyecciones-regalo que se les dá a estos parásitos chupasangres NO VAN A SERVIR ABSOLUTAMENTE DE NADA para las necesidades de financiación de los pequeñas empresas y comercios, seguramente estallaría en furor, pero hombre ignorante= a hombre feliz............................hasta el día (que no tarda`rá en llegar) en que la carestía y dificultad para sobrevivir será tal que la gente explotará.

Por otra parte, por mucho que bajen el tipo de interés, me juego lo que sea, a que el Euribor no parará de subir.

Vamos a ver cosas del todo impensables hasta ahora, y vale más que la gente nos vayamos preparando para una larga situación de penuria generalizada.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (8 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Si vemos dentro de poco alguna caída en las bolsas (dentro del rango intradiario), con mucho volumen, el día terminará con una probabilidad bastante alta de acabar en verde. Si esto ocurre mañana podríamos revisitar mínimos para volver a subir luego.
> 
> Edito: estamos subiendo pero no aparece el volumen por ninguna parte desde que han abierto los gringos.
> 
> ...



No tengo mucha idea de bolsas
No juego dinero en ellas.

Pero creo que el DOW ha tocado hoy los tramos inferior y superior de su canal bajista. Y que hoy cerrará entre 9.100 y 9.000.

Los ordenadores sí que saben.


----------



## Sylar (8 Oct 2008)

Y el DJI otra vez a rojo...


----------



## Misterio (8 Oct 2008)

Otra vez en rojo gracias a los datos de la subida de casas en venta de 2ª mano, nada más y nada menos que un 7% de subida lo cual da idea de que se esta lejos de una recuperación de ningún tipo.


----------



## Silent Weapon (8 Oct 2008)

Sylar dijo:


> Y el DJI otra vez a rojo...



*es si es hoy toda una *









máxima volatilidad....


----------



## ertitoagus (8 Oct 2008)

si ya os he dicho que hoy es un buen dia para ver la web cam de los ventanales de WS, alguno se acaba tirando hoy.


----------



## DAOIZ_XXI (8 Oct 2008)

Etapa montañosa rompepiernas donde las haya. Tras coronar el último puerto, el Ibex emprende un peligroso descenso. Agarrense, que vienen curvas...


----------



## Amon_Ra (8 Oct 2008)

9445,36 9440,9435,9412 luchando dentro del rojo


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35-3,51%

Saludos


----------



## CHARLIE (8 Oct 2008)

Amon_Ra dijo:


> 9445,36 9440,9435,9412 luchando dentro del rojo




16:28 Dow Jones -0.89%


----------



## Nazgulillo (8 Oct 2008)

La demostración de que se ríen de nosotros.


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Oct 2008)

Como puede ser el LIBOR overnight en USD al 5,37%, mientras que en EUR al 4,35%, la diferencia entre interes USD, 1,5% y el EUR, 3,75%, es de 225 pb., poco va a subir el DOW y S&P estando las cosas asi.


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Oct 2008)

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 10448 10456 16:35 -402 
Wall Street 9386 9390 16:35 -65 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 13679.9 13681.9 16:35 92.6 
Euro STOKK 50 2726.5 2728.5 16:35 -36.0 
Crudo Brent 8305 8314 16:35 -181 
Alemania 30 5045.3 5047.3 16:35 -289.0 
Oro al contado 906.03 906.53 16:35 18.28 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 13698.9 13701.9 16:35 -88.0


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 a las 16:36 -4,16%



Saludos


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Oct 2008)

Parece que el Ibex se desliza abrçuptamenete hacia su perdición ... -451 pts.


----------



## Pindik87 (8 Oct 2008)

La volatilidad de hoy es de escandalo, claro que los soplapollas de los bancos centrales han ayudado mucho a que sucediera esto.


----------



## ravalero1 (8 Oct 2008)

Joder, más de un 4%

¿que está pasando aqui?


----------



## Tyrelfus (8 Oct 2008)

Es que la corrupción de este grupo de delincuentes no tiene límites????
Con una pizca de humor:
*
Nombran a Drácula para que maneje el banco de sangre
*

5 de octubre de 2008 (LPAC).— Solo una hora después de que el Congreso de Estados Unidos aprobara el paquetazo de rescate, el secretario del Tesoro Henry Paulson empezó a contratar a más de 10 compañías que gestionan activos del sector privado para que empiecen a alimentar a los cerdos en la pileta, informa el 4 de octubre Bloomberg. Para dirigir el equipo de transición, Paulson ya contrató al ex ejecutivo de Goldman Sachs, Edward Forst, quien trabajó con Paulson en Goldman Sachs por una década, de 1998 hasta el verano del 2008, cuando dejó su puesto como directivo mundial de la División de Gerencia de Inversiones de Goldman Sachs, por un puesto realmente sucio: fue nombrado ¡primer vicepresidente ejecutivo de la Universidad de Harvard! A fines del 2007, Goldman Sachs le dió a Forst un bono anual por $16.5 millones de dólares; una migaja, si se le compara con los $53.4 millones del director general Lloyd Blankfein.


Nombran a Drácula para que maneje el banco de sangre | LaRouche Political Action Committee


----------



## Tyrelfus (8 Oct 2008)

ravalero1 dijo:


> Joder, más de un 4%
> 
> ¿que está pasando aqui?



Definitivamente un dia histórico!! No recuerdo una jornada así, realmente espectacular lo que ha pasado. Estamos sin duda en los últimos coletazos y convulsiones del sistema. Impresionante : :


----------



## cuestaabajo (8 Oct 2008)

¡Rápido, sargento, un desfibrilador para el Ibex!








¡Señor, si señor!


----------



## ravalero1 (8 Oct 2008)

Empiezo a sentir un poquito de vértigo.

¿Qué cotización tendría hoy la fábrica de dodotis? jejeje.

Un saludo


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Oct 2008)

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 10390 10398 16:44 -460 
Wall Street 9350 9354 16:44 -101 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 13642.6 13644.6 16:44 55.3 
Euro STOKK 50 2721.5 2723.5 16:43 -41.0 
Crudo Brent 8227 8235 16:44 -260 
Alemania 30 5045.5 5047.5 16:44 -288.8 
Oro al contado 910.58 911.08 16:44 22.83 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 13654.1 13657.1 16:44 -132.8 


Ahí Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 10349 10357 16:44 -501 
Wall Street 9322 9326 16:44 -129 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 13641.5 13643.5 16:44 54.2 
Euro STOKK 50 2713.5 2715.5 16:44 -49.0 
Crudo Brent 8230 8243 16:44 -254 
Alemania 30 5028.8 5030.8 16:44 -305.5 
Oro al contado 911.00 911.50 16:44 23.25 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 13649.0 13652.0 16:44 -137.9


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 a las 16:47 -5,01%



Saludos


----------



## derivado (8 Oct 2008)

El IBEX camino de las 4 cifras:


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2008)

Pues si, hemos tenido una bajada ahora, pero sin volumen, es posible que revisitemos los mínimos hoy mismo. Será para pasar el trámite rapidito y que todo el mundo se quede con un buen susto en el cuerpo.


----------



## Sylar (8 Oct 2008)

y DJI -1,6%...


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues si, hemos tenido una bajada ahora, pero sin volumen, es posible que revisitemos los mínimos hoy mismo. Será para pasar el trámite rapidito y que todo el mundo se quede con un buen susto en el cuerpo.



Era usté el de la subida vertiginosa...???? :




Saludos


----------



## garabolos (8 Oct 2008)

madre mia, parecia q lo de bajada tipos había dado la vuelta a la tortilla pero siguen cayendo uhhhhhhhhhhhh chungo
en que afecta esto al currito de apie???2


----------



## Rocket (8 Oct 2008)

*Próxima parada: los 9500*

Hoy hemos llegado a la estación de los 10.500, y el tren sale para la siguiente: los 9.500 están a la vuelta de la esquina... 

-5,01% :


----------



## Amon_Ra (8 Oct 2008)

9,295.78 -151.33 -1.60% Dj


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Oct 2008)

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 10320 10328 16:48 -530 
Wall Street 9271 9275 16:48 -180 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 13649.5 13651.5 16:48 62.2 
Euro STOKK 50 2691.5 2693.5 16:48 -71.0 
Crudo Brent 8237 8251 16:48 -247 
Alemania 30 4995.3 4997.3 16:48 -339.0 
Oro al contado 911.25 911.75 16:48 23.50 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 13648.4 13651.4 16:48 -138.5 


Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 10310 10318 16:48 -540 
Wall Street 9267 9271 16:48 -184 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 13647.2 13649.2 16:48 59.9 
Euro STOKK 50 2690.5 2692.5 16:48 -72.0 
Crudo Brent 8230 8241 16:48 -255 
Alemania 30 4992.8 4994.8 16:48 -341.5 
Oro al contado 911.80 912.30 16:48 24.05 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 13650.8 13653.8 16:48 -136.1 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 10300 10308 16:49 -550 
Wall Street 9259 9263 16:49 -192 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 13645.7 13647.7 16:49 58.4 
Euro STOKK 50 2685.5 2687.5 16:49 -77.0 
Crudo Brent 8232 8241 16:49 -254 
Alemania 30 4988.0 4990.0 16:49 -346.3 
Oro al contado 911.90 912.40 16:49 24.15 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 13644.7 13647.7 16:49 -142.2


----------



## Silent Weapon (8 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> IBEX 35 a las 16:45 -4,81%
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos




PEPE EXPECULADOR:

- Dios! Dios! que lleguen ya las 5... Cerrad, maditos, cerrad!!!

PEPE FANTASIA:

- Tranquilo, mañana rebajan medio puntito más los tipos, ¿no ves que el bobierno no va a permitir que se les hunda la economía?


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Era usté el de la subida vertiginosa...???? :



Yo no soy ni de subidas vertiginosas ni de bajadas vertiginosas, yo voy a lo dibujen los de arriba en el gráfico. Un mandao como otro cualquiera.


----------



## Misterio (8 Oct 2008)

Ibex un 5% abajo ahora mismo, sino se recupera USA antes de las 5:30 el final se presenta...


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no soy ni de subidas vertiginosas ni de bajadas vertiginosas, yo voy a lo dibujen los de arriba en el gráfico. Un mandao como otro cualquiera.



Era broma... 

Mírame el carnet... 

Por cierto...

IBEX 35 a las 16:52 -4,82%



Saludos 




Saludos


----------



## Pindik87 (8 Oct 2008)

Necesita ventilación mecanica. Tenemos el Ibex en coma irreversible!


----------



## Tyrelfus (8 Oct 2008)

España 35 16:51 -507

Madre santa !!!! :


----------



## Borjita burbujas (8 Oct 2008)

*ESTO HAY QUE CELEBRARLO, YO INVITO ¡¡¡*


----------



## SNB4President (8 Oct 2008)

Mira, el Ibex ya se recupera. Baja sólo un 3,5%.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (8 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Era usté el de la subida vertiginosa...???? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no era yo, decia que estan sacando los ahorros de la bolsa para reservar adobaos porque van a tener subidas vertiginosas con la bajada de tipos....

pa bajada y vertiginosa la del ibex hoy.... pierde 500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SNB4President (8 Oct 2008)

Oh, y por cierto, mañana sorteo de CDS de alta calidad de Lehman... quién se apunta...


----------



## rosonero (8 Oct 2008)

Conio!! Es que esto no son horas para estar todavía trabajando. Si hubieran cerrado a las 14:00 ahora estarían haciendo la siesta tan ricamente.


----------



## Amon_Ra (8 Oct 2008)

asi va la recuperacion del dow 9,299.36 -147.75 -1.56%
as of 10:54 AM EDT on 10/08/2008 (DJ Index Delay: 0 mins.)


----------



## ertitoagus (8 Oct 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Oh, y por cierto, mañana sorteo de CDS de alta calidad de Lehman... quién se apunta...




jojojo, me las quitan de las manos hoygan hamijos


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Oct 2008)

El DJ se dispara .. joer...


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

Ajoporro dijo:


> El DJ se dispara .. joer...



pim pam pum... métete ahora que luego... 



Saludos


----------



## Amon_Ra (8 Oct 2008)

joer con el disparo 9,339.11 -108.00 -1.14%
as of 11:00 AM EDT on 10/08/2008 (DJ Index Delay: 0 mins.)


----------



## Misterio (8 Oct 2008)

Bajamos de 10300.


----------



## Tuttle (8 Oct 2008)

Esto no lo reanima ni esta señorita. Aunque le levante picos


----------



## TYRELL (8 Oct 2008)

-5,26% (17:02)


----------



## Egam (8 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 10.284,60 -577,40 -5,32% 17:02:08 
I.G. MADRID 1.149,75 -15,44 -1,33% 13:05:00 
CAC 40 3.495,27 -236,95 -6,35% 17:02:30 
DOW JONES 9.386,81 -60,30 -0,64% 16:42:26 
NASDAQ 100 1.325,41 -4,57 -0,34% 

Esto va p'arriba!!!!


----------



## Amon_Ra (8 Oct 2008)

agacharos no os pillen las balas 9,285.82 -161.29 -1.71%


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 a las 17:06 -5,70%



Saludos


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Oct 2008)

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 10356 10364 16:59 -494 
Wall Street 9337 9341 16:59 -114 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 13654.8 13656.8 16:59 67.5 
Euro STOKK 50 2703.0 2705.0 16:59 -59.5 
Crudo Brent 8291 8302 16:59 -194 
Alemania 30 5016.5 5018.5 16:59 -317.8 
Oro al contado 912.10 912.60 16:59 24.35 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 13650.7 13653.7 16:59 -136.2 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 10314 10322 17:00 -536 
Wall Street 9333 9337 17:00 -118 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 13645.5 13647.5 17:00 58.2 
Euro STOKK 50 2696.5 2698.5 17:00 -66.0 
Crudo Brent 8294 8303 17:00 -192 
Alemania 30 5002.0 5004.0 17:00 -332.3 
Oro al contado 913.88 914.38 17:00 26.13 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 13645.4 13648.4 17:00 -141.5 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 10283 10291 17:01 -567 
Wall Street 9305 9309 17:01 -146 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 13655.3 13657.3 17:01 68.0 
Euro STOKK 50 2686.5 2688.5 17:01 -76.0 
Crudo Brent 8317 8328 17:01 -168 
Alemania 30 4987.3 4989.3 17:01 -347.0 
Oro al contado 913.65 914.15 17:01 25.90 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 13664.4 13667.4 17:01 -122.5 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 10280 10288 17:02 -570 
Wall Street 9281 9285 17:02 -170 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 13650.4 13652.4 17:02 63.1 
Euro STOKK 50 2679.5 2681.5 17:02 -83.0 
Crudo Brent 8281 8291 17:02 -205 
Alemania 30 4976.0 4978.0 17:02 -358.3 
Oro al contado 914.40 914.90 17:02 26.65 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 13650.7 13653.7 17:02 -136.2 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 10279 10287 17:03 -571 
Wall Street 9292 9296 17:03 -159 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 13646.5 13648.5 17:03 59.2 
Euro STOKK 50 2681.0 2683.0 17:03 -81.5 
Crudo Brent 8272 8282 17:03 -214 
Alemania 30 4978.0 4980.0 17:03 -356.3 
Oro al contado 914.50 915.00 17:03 26.75 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 13644.8 13647.8 17:03 -142.1 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 10272 10280 17:03 -578 
Wall Street 9294 9298 17:03 -157 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 13641.5 13643.5 17:03 54.2 
Euro STOKK 50 2678.5 2680.5 17:03 -84.0 
Crudo Brent 8261 8271 17:03 -225 
Alemania 30 4974.5 4976.5 17:03 -359.8 
Oro al contado 914.08 914.58 17:03 26.33 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 13641.8 13644.8 17:03 -145.1 


Ups, es emocionante estar a la caza de la peor cotización del día. Esto es lo que pasó entre las 16,49 y las 17, 03 de hoy, de locos.


----------



## chollero (8 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> ibex 35 A Las 17:06 -5,70%
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Po-de-mos !!!


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Oct 2008)

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 10248 10256 17:06 -602 
Wall Street 9305 9309 17:06 -146 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 13650.9 13652.9 17:06 63.6 
Euro STOKK 50 2671.5 2673.5 17:06 -91.0 
Crudo Brent 8256 8269 17:06 -228 
Alemania 30 4972.5 4974.5 17:06 -361.8 
Oro al contado 915.88 916.38 17:06 28.13 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 13640.0 13643.0 17:06 -146.9 


- 602 points

y mesascapao el -610, pero le he visto


----------



## Rocket (8 Oct 2008)

Así de pronto, cuanto ha caído el IBEX esta semana??? Unos 1000 puntos en tres días, más o menos?


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (8 Oct 2008)

Creo que alguien dejo el cursor sobre aceptar-vender y pulsado el ENTER.


----------



## JMK (8 Oct 2008)

joder, pues si no llega a entrar en recuperación cuando la bajada de pant.... digo de tipos a cuanto hubiese llegado hoy???


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (8 Oct 2008)

moncton dijo:


> una Grafica A Media Sesion Comparando El Ibex Y El Ftse
> 
> Es Que Las Alegrias No Duran Nada



Donde Estan Estas Graficas,,, Alguien Lo Sabe???????????


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2008)

Pues ahora toca revisitar mínimos, al menos hasta el cierre europeo, no hay el menor atisbo de volumen en esta caída. Se trata de cuatro leones repartiéndose el mercado y haciendo lo que les viene en gana, al resto solo le queda aguantar sus jugadas.

Parece que los que tenían que meter dinero hoy en los futuros europeos ya ganaron durante la subida de tipos y tras la comida a dormir.


----------



## Pindik87 (8 Oct 2008)

UUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAA 10210 puntos!


----------



## TYRELL (8 Oct 2008)

-5,72% (17:08)


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 a las 17:11 -6,03%



Saludos


----------



## explorador (8 Oct 2008)

joder, ya se ha perdido los 10.200,00, esto no tiene fondo


----------



## Morototeo (8 Oct 2008)

10.209,30 -6,01%




(17:11)

sorry inversoressshhhh


----------



## garabolos (8 Oct 2008)

memento_ser dijo:


> Creo que alguien dejo el cursor sobre aceptar-vender y pulsado el ENTER.



jajaja no es para reirse pero hay comentarios buenisimoss


----------



## Rocket (8 Oct 2008)

Será en octubre! Ni bajando los tipos 0,50% se arregla esto.

-6% :


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> Donde Estan Estas Graficas,,, Alguien Lo Sabe???????????



Ese gráfico está aqui


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Oct 2008)

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 10213 10221 17:09 -637 
Wall Street 9275 9279 17:09 -176 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 13657.5 13659.5 17:09 70.2 
Euro STOKK 50 2654.5 2656.5 17:09 -108.0 
Crudo Brent 8208 8219 17:09 -277 
Alemania 30 4951.0 4953.0 17:09 -383.3 
Oro al contado 916.58 917.08 17:09 28.83 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 13638.1 13641.1 17:09 -148.8 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 10213 10221 17:09 -637 
Wall Street 9279 9283 17:09 -172 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 13655.9 13657.9 17:09 68.6 
Euro STOKK 50 2654.5 2656.5 17:09 -108.0 
Crudo Brent 8209 8219 17:09 -277 
Alemania 30 4949.8 4951.8 17:09 -384.5 
Oro al contado 916.20 916.70 17:09 28.45 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 13636.9 13639.9 17:09 -150.0 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 10210 10218 17:09 -640 
Wall Street 9278 9282 17:09 -173 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 13660.5 13662.5 17:09 73.2 
Euro STOKK 50 2650.5 2652.5 17:09 -112.0 
Crudo Brent 8208 8218 17:09 -278 
Alemania 30 4940.8 4942.8 17:09 -393.5 
Oro al contado 916.18 916.68 17:09 28.43 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 13639.0 13642.0 17:09 -147.9 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 10191 10199 17:11 -659 
Wall Street 9281 9285 17:11 -170 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 13656.4 13658.4 17:11 69.1 
Euro STOKK 50 2655.5 2657.5 17:11 -107.0 
Crudo Brent 8193 8203 17:11 -293 
Alemania 30 4946.3 4948.3 17:11 -388.0 
Oro al contado 915.85 916.35 17:11 28.10 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 13630.2 13633.2 17:11 -156.7 


Yo no entiendo de esto, pero la ostia va a ser cicatera....


----------



## moncton (8 Oct 2008)

> Donde Estan Estas Graficas,,, Alguien Lo Sabe???????????




Yo las miro en Yahoo! Finance , escojo el indice (o indices) que quiero ver y le doy al interactive chart

Por ejemplo para el ibex

^IBEX: Summary for IBEX 35 - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## LÉZARD (8 Oct 2008)

*podemos ,sii podemos, sii... espana!*


----------



## ravalero1 (8 Oct 2008)

No hay volumen, no hay volumen.

El viernes mega subida. Hordas de incautos ahorradores comprando "gangas" mientras los que hoy han tirado esto para abajo se frotarán las manos cual Señor Burns en los Simpson.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

ravalero1 dijo:


> No hay volumen, no hay volumen.
> 
> El viernes mega subida. Hordas de incautos ahorradores comprando "gangas" mientras los que hoy han tirado esto para abajo se frotarán las manos cual Señor Burns en los Simpson.



Compra ahora que luego...




*TRICHIIII, DALE AL RESET....*



 
Saludos


----------



## DAOIZ_XXI (8 Oct 2008)

Camareroooo
Otras dos cervezas para miiiii


----------



## Speculo (8 Oct 2008)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio
> Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles.
> 
> Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio
> ...



No te preocupes, que hay más:

*^IBEX 17:13 Cambio:	-625,90 (-5,76%)*


----------



## Parmenides (8 Oct 2008)

ravalero1 dijo:


> No hay volumen, no hay volumen.
> 
> El viernes mega subida. Hordas de incautos ahorradores comprando "gangas" mientras los que hoy han tirado esto para abajo se frotarán las manos cual Señor Burns en los Simpson.
> 
> Un saludo



Y tú que lo digas, por aquí en Italia, gente que no tiene ni puta idea, cuando les comentas, te dicen que porque no tienen dinero ahorrado, sino lo meterían ahora que seguro que no puede bajar más,....
Allà ellos...y que el azar, reparta suerte:o


----------



## amenhotep (8 Oct 2008)

Yo estoy tranquilo porque la siguiente medida del Gobierno para remediar la crisis seguramente sea cerrar este foro lleno de agoreros y antipatriotas. 
!Viva Zapatero y viva el Ibex 35! ¡Arriba Botín!


----------



## Pindik87 (8 Oct 2008)

Qué va a pasar en la subhasta final? Se va a hundir aún más o se va a recuperar, es decir se queda en la UCI o lo pasamos a planta?


----------



## ravalero1 (8 Oct 2008)

Apuesto a que el lunes va a haber mucho dinero que va a pasar de muchas manos a unas pocas manos.

Me apuesto dos cervezas!!!

Un saludo


----------



## alfon1 (8 Oct 2008)

perdon por la pregunta

cuanto ha caido el ibex en lo que va de año? y en los ultimos 30 dias?


----------



## ertitoagus (8 Oct 2008)

si yo fuera calopez ahora cerraba el garito y ponia una cuenta paypal y hasta que no llegue a XXXX € no os abro la pag de nuevo yonkis del burbuja.info y de las palomitas


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

A este conocido ejperto lo han sacado hoy en Antena3... 

*17.000...???*




*JUANLUÍ VENTE PA MADRÍ...*




Saludos


----------



## libertari (8 Oct 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> si yo fuera calopez ahora cerraba el garito y ponia una cuenta paypal y hasta que no llegue a XXXX € no os abro la pag de nuevo yonkis del burbuja.info y de las palomitas



Mejor que no des ideas


----------



## anskarc (8 Oct 2008)

¿Cómo va la cosa?


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

anskarc dijo:


> ¿Cómo va la cosa?



p'arriba... 


Saludos


----------



## ravalero1 (8 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Compra ahora que luego...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Siiiiiiii. Lo que pasa es que voy un poco falto de líquido. Hoy, tras la bajada de tipos he ido al banco y he pedido un par de hipotecas. Ya sabes, si el uriboh' baja el ladrillo siempre irá p'arriba.

¿Y si hipoteco mi casa para tener cash y comprar en bolsa?

Dios, me voy a hacer de oro y me voy a comprar dos cayennes y sus vais a morir de envidia!!!!!

Saludicos


----------



## moncton (8 Oct 2008)

> A este conocido ejperto lo han sacado hoy en Antena3...
> 
> 17.000...???
> 
> ...



Este no era el que predijo que el IBEX subiria hasta los 17.000?

Que peligro tiene el JB en ayunas


----------



## Morototeo (8 Oct 2008)

*os Reíais De La Plata Y Del Oro... Hamijosss...
Pero Una Inversion En Plata U Oro, Será ¡¡¡un Tesorrrroooooo!!!!*


----------



## wolf45 (8 Oct 2008)

10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1,,,,,,


----------



## iLuso (8 Oct 2008)

Genial el resumen de Cárpatos de la sesión:

_La confianza es la que falla, y ya los operadores lo que necesitan son más psicologos que bancos centrales._

Y aún estamos a miércoles, ya se han bajado los tipos de intéres, si meten más inyecciones de liquidez, al final saldrá un callo... en fin, pintan bastos


----------



## Antenista (8 Oct 2008)

Se agradecería que no llenárais el post de imágenes e información basura que no aporta nada.

Gracias.


----------



## Rocket (8 Oct 2008)

morototeo dijo:


> *os Reíais De La Plata Y Del Oro... Hamijosss...
> Pero Una Inversion En Plata U Oro, Será ¡¡¡un Tesorrrroooooo!!!!*



Pues sí, fuera de bromas... el vaticano compró recientemente una tonelada de oro y guardar así su riqueza ante la enorme depresión económica que se avecina, por algo será...


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 a las 17:34 -5,36%


Menuda hostia...


Saludos


----------



## threpwood (8 Oct 2008)

alfon1 dijo:


> perdon por la pregunta
> 
> cuanto ha caido el ibex en lo que va de año? y en los ultimos 30 dias?




aquí puedes consultar un histórico.

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/hp?s=^IBEX&b=15&a=01&c=1993&e=8&d=09&f=2008&g=m

pero vamos, se ha dejado 4000 puntos de nada de enero a ahora.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (8 Oct 2008)

se ha quedado en 10304... creo eso cuanto % de bajada es????? son -559 puntos ?


----------



## Plusvalias-al-42% (8 Oct 2008)

Se agradecería que *SÍ* llenarais el post de imágenes y similares.

Esto no es Market Overview - Yahoo! Finance - The basics of investing.

A disfrutar.


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2008)

El futuro del ibex ha cerrado al final a 10288, no se cuanto es en %, pero creo que bastante y a pesar de todo no será el dia que más habrá bajado del año.

Lo cierto es que ya debería estar por debajo de 10.000, pero hasta en eso somos unos magos de la manipulación en cuestiones de dinero.


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 a las 17:38 -5,20%



10.297 puntos





Saludos


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (8 Oct 2008)

Bajara hasta 8.900. y en ese rango se quedara mucho, mucho tiempo.


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2008)

Ojito a las bolsas europeas que aun no cierran, empiezan a tener el volumen que no ha aparecido antes, se ve que con las ganancias de hoy los leones no oyeron el despertador durante la siesta.


----------



## Tupper (8 Oct 2008)

Antenista dijo:


> Se agradecería que no* llenárais *el post de imágenes e información basura que no aporta nada.
> 
> Gracias.



Anda majo, edita la tilde innecesaria, eso sí que escuece los ojos.


----------



## Tuttle (8 Oct 2008)

memento_ser dijo:


> Bajara hasta 8.900. y en ese rango se quedara mucho, mucho tiempo.



En este foro hay mucho optimista.


----------



## alfon1 (8 Oct 2008)

grafica a 1 año:

<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img60.imageshack.us/img60/3838/ibexxq1.png" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"></a><br><a href="http://g.imageshack.us/img60/ibexxq1.png/1/"><img src="http://img60.imageshack.us/img60/ibexxq1.png/1/w512.png" border="0"></a>

<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/680/gccl0.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"></a><br><a href="http://g.imageshack.us/img520/gccl0.jpg/1/"><img src="http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/gccl0.jpg/1/w250.png" border="0"></a>


----------



## amenhotep (8 Oct 2008)

La economía internacional cada vez se parece más a una mesa de poker en Las Vegas.
Resulta que comienza el día con bajadas de bolsas, los bancos centrales se la ven venir y decidan apostar a lo grande: bajada de medio punto coordinada. ¡Ahí queda eso!
¡Y las bolsas siguen bajando!
¿Mañana habrá otra bajada de medio punto, de un punto?
Los bancos centrales han jugado su órdago y han perdido. Ya no tienen margen de maniobra y ahora los mercados lo saben, así que sólo queda decir... mayday, mayday..


----------



## Daltor (8 Oct 2008)

*Ftse Latibex All Share*

No se nada de bolsa pero me interesa. Alguien puede explicar en dos lineas que es el FTSE LATIBEX ALL SHARE, es que lleva varios dias dandose ostiones de mas del 10%. Solo por aumentar conocimientos.


----------



## wolf45 (8 Oct 2008)

Logico, el Ibex tiene la vista en WS, y este no remonta, se miran unos a otros, apretando la cartera en el bolsillo, si uno corre, los otros le siguen, esto acaba mal hoy todo depende de WS, y no se acaban de creer nada alla.


----------



## Antenista (8 Oct 2008)

Plusvalias-al-42% dijo:


> Se agradecería que *SÍ* llenarais el post de imágenes y similares.
> 
> Esto no es Market Overview - Yahoo! Finance - The basics of investing.
> 
> A disfrutar.



¿Podrías ponerlo en catalán?


----------



## percebe (8 Oct 2008)

Yo creo que los americanos pueden con 255 puntines de nada, hasta el 8999 ,no es por nada me gustaria verlo hoy .Eso si, si no molesta ¡ eh !


----------



## Tupper (8 Oct 2008)

Esto acabará cuando la vivienda tenga un valor acorde con el poder adquisitivo de la nación.

Y en EE.UU. aún tiene que caer un 20% o más según los expertos.

En España ni te cuento, ni hemos empezado.


----------



## moncton (8 Oct 2008)

> No se nada de bolsa pero me interesa. Alguien puede explicar en dos lineas que es el FTSE LATIBEX ALL SHARE, es que lleva varios dias dandose ostiones de mas del 10%. Solo por aumentar conocimientos.



Es un mercado europeo para acciones de Lationoamerica


----------



## wolf45 (8 Oct 2008)

amenhotep dijo:


> La economía internacional cada vez se parece más a una mesa de poker en Las Vegas.
> Resulta que comienza el día con bajadas de bolsas, los bancos centrales se la ven venir y decidan apostar a lo grande: bajada de medio punto coordinada. ¡Ahí queda eso!
> ¡Y las bolsas siguen bajando!
> ¿Mañana habrá otra bajada de medio punto, de un punto?
> Los bancos centrales han jugado su órdago y han perdido. Ya no tienen margen de maniobra y ahora los mercados lo saben, así que sólo queda decir... mayday, mayday..




estoy de acuerdo, no hay ya NINGUN matgen de maniobra, despues de esto medidas drasticas, suspension de mercados, recorte de posiciones a lo bestia, se acabaron las reglas y el fair play, ha sido el ultimo cartucho, a partir de aqui, artilleria nuclear


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2008)

Daltor dijo:


> No se nada de bolsa pero me interesa. Alguien puede explicar en dos lineas que es el FTSE LATIBEX ALL SHARE, es que lleva varios dias dandose ostiones de mas del 10%. Solo por aumentar conocimientos.



Debe ser algún índice inglés (FTSE es la bolsa inglesa) ligado a los mercados latinoamericanos en su conjunto o a una parte de ellos, normalmente Brasil, Chile y México que son los que pintan algo.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (8 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> estoy de acuerdo, no hay ya NINGUN matgen de maniobra, despues de esto medidas drasticas, suspension de mercados, recorte de posiciones a lo bestia, se acabaron las reglas y el fair play, ha sido el ultimo cartucho, a partir de aqui, artilleria nuclear



Después de esto

corralito


----------



## Rocket (8 Oct 2008)

percebe dijo:


> Yo creo que los americanos pueden con 255 puntines de nada, hasta el 8999 ,no es por nada me gustaria verlo hoy .Eso si, si no molesta ¡ eh !



Eso es sólo cuestión de tiempo. Allí tenían su baza, su as en la manga: el plan de rescate Bush. La han jugado, y no ha servido de nada.

Aqui, nosotros también teníamos nuestro as en la manga (la bajada de tipos). Lo hemos jugado, y de momento no ha servido de nada.

El barco sigue haciendo aguas por muchos agujeros... es inevitable.


----------



## alfon1 (8 Oct 2008)

pabajo todo


----------



## chollero (8 Oct 2008)

creo que estan estudiando la forma de bajar los tipos al -1%, esto es: pides 100 y devuelves 99


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Oct 2008)

pues acerté con los 10200!!! hay que dejar para el viernes! 


lo que no acerté es la puñalada del BCE, de todas formas, como van a ver que esto no vale para nada, volveran a bajar?


en japon bajaron los pisos, pero la gente los pago, no?


----------



## wolf45 (8 Oct 2008)

en mi opinion, aqui en Expaña, todavia queda una baza, forzar a que el dinero oculto salga a la luz, con incentivos mas que obscenos, y por supuesto imposibles de cumplir, es decir, intereses astronomicos, y otras zarandajas, que aunque muchos llegaran a picar el anzuelo, no serviria para parar el tsunami mundial.

Si no sale ese dinero, no descarto registros masivos de casas privadas escarbando el jardin, depues de esto, la locura


----------



## CHARLIE (8 Oct 2008)

alfon1 dijo:


> perdon por la pregunta
> 
> cuanto ha caido el ibex en lo que va de año? y en los ultimos 30 dias?






En esta Web de Expansión lo ves casi al momento y puedes ver todos los resúmenes de nuestro "glorioso" y transparente  IBEX 35:

Expansión.com. Diario Expansión. Líder en información de mercados, económica y política.

Y en esta otra, puedes seguir al "dow" en diressssto:

Dow Jones Industrial Average Quote

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Tyrelfus (8 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Eso es sólo cuestión de tiempo. Allí tenían su baza, su as en la manga: el plan de rescate Bush. La han jugado, y no ha servido de nada.
> 
> Aqui, nosotros también teníamos nuestro as en la manga (la bajada de tipos). Lo hemos jugado, y de momento no ha servido de nada.
> 
> El barco sigue haciendo aguas por muchos agujeros... es inevitable.




De acuerdo. Es más, nadie está tomando en cuenta el mayor de los problemas : LA REPERCUSION DE ESTA CRISIS EN EL MERCADO REAL. En USA este mercado se verá afectado grandemente en unos 6 meses (ojo, los efectos parece que ya empezaron. En España todo está atrasado, puede tardar un poco más.

Ese es el mayor de los problemas. El espectáculo apenas empieza


----------



## CALIXTO (8 Oct 2008)

Oye, Madrid no ha chapado 20 minutos antes?


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2008)

Ya ha llegado el pico de volumen de la tarde en europa y ya estamos muy cerca de mínimos del día, creo que ya podemos decretar el cambio de tendencia, faltaba esta maniobra para que se llevara a cabo.

Como se vuelvan a fulminar los mínimos históricos ya podemos agarrarnos al primer madero que veamos que el hundimiento va a ser sin remedio.

Futuro del eurostoxx


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

Saludos


----------



## Jucari (8 Oct 2008)

Joder!!!!...me voy 2 horas y la que me habeis liado....:


----------



## maquiabelo (8 Oct 2008)

*Comentario de Carpatos*

Realmente interesante lo que acabo de leer en el principal boletín especializado que circula entre los hedge funds. Y ojo porque en este mundo donde los mercados no parecen calmarse con nada se da una pista muy importante. 

Los hedge consideran que la bajada de tipos, aunque buena sin duda, no sirve para cambiar su sesgo bajista. Y declaran abiertamente que es lo que quieren del gobierno los bancos como solución a todo este desastre. 

*Ni más ni menos que se derogue la regla de transparencia establecida el 15 de noviembre del año pasado FASB 157. Las normas contables establecidas por el gobierno entonces, para intentar dar más transparencia a los activos tóxicos de los bancos encendió la mecha de los write downs*. Ahora quieren que la quiten. Realmente curioso.::

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Silent Weapon (8 Oct 2008)

maquiabelo dijo:


> Realmente interesante lo que acabo de leer en el principal boletín especializado que circula entre los hedge funds. Y ojo porque en este mundo donde los mercados no parecen calmarse con nada se da una pista muy importante.
> 
> *Los hedge consideran que la bajada de tipos, aunque buena sin duda, no sirve para cambiar su sesgo bajista. Y declaran abiertamente que es lo que quieren del gobierno los bancos como solución a todo este desastre.
> 
> ...




¿Alguien puede explicar esto?


----------



## maquiabelo (8 Oct 2008)

Silent Weapon dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede explicar esto?



Como sería un poco largo de explicar, y ademas el artículo está muy bién, te dejo el enlace.

Ganancia Optima: Entendiendo las pérdidas de las financieras en Estados Unidos


----------



## ronald29780 (8 Oct 2008)

¿Que esta pasando?

¿Un call de TEF a 16 € con 54% entre curso y dinero, sin ser un call antiguo? 

OnVista: Optionsscheinanalyse - DEUTSCHE BANK/CALL/TELEFÓNICA S.A. ACCIONES PORT. EO 1/16/1/04.12.08 - Snapshot, Kennzahlen

raro, raro...

Saludos al *Monstruo*

:


----------



## Antenista (8 Oct 2008)

9,220.59 -226.52 -2.40%
as of 12:30 PM EDT on 10/08/2008 (DJ Index Delay: 0 mins.)


----------



## ronald29780 (8 Oct 2008)

Antenista dijo:


> 9,220.59 -226.52 -2.40%
> as of 12:30 PM EDT on 10/08/2008 (DJ Index Delay: 0 mins.)



Iba a decirlo:

El S&P marcando minimos anuales y nadie lo postea...:

¿Os habeis gastado ya todos los cartuchos?


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Iba a decirlo:
> 
> El S&P marcando minimos anuales y nadie lo postea...:
> 
> ¿Os habeis gastado ya todos los cartuchos?



-2,...% no es noticia... 



Saludos


----------



## El_Presi (8 Oct 2008)

a las 23:59 se acaban la prohibición de cortos


----------



## Jucari (8 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> a las 23:59 se acaban la prohibición de cortos



Esta noche se termina la prohibición?????.....no quiero ni pensar lo que puede ocurrir...


----------



## Tyrelfus (8 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> -2,...% no es noticia...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Como cambian las cosas, hace unos meses bajaba 2% y esto era de locos ja ja ja.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (8 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Esta noche se termina la prohibición?????.....no quiero ni pensar lo que puede ocurrir...


----------



## Newclo (8 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> a las 23:59 se acaban la prohibición de cortos



Gensanta !


----------



## Eratostenes (8 Oct 2008)

Para el más inutil de los inutiles del foro, osea yo mismo: ¿que es eso de la prohibición de cortos? ¿quiere decir que no se podía comprar y vender en plazos de tiempo pequeños (no se cuanto tiempo)? ¿cuanto tiempo ha sido establecida esa prohibición? ¿si a las 23:59 horas (de españa?) se quita esa medida..."to Dios a vender"?

Gracias


----------



## Perchas (8 Oct 2008)

Newclo dijo:


> Gensanta !



¿y a esa hora aun permanece abierto WS?, lo digo pra asomarme un ratito


----------



## peptroc (8 Oct 2008)

Eratostenes dijo:


> Para el más inutil de los inutiles del foro, osea yo mismo: ¿que es eso de la prohibición de cortos? ¿quiere decir que no se podía comprar y vender en plazos de tiempo pequeños (no se cuanto tiempo)? ¿cuanto tiempo ha sido establecida esa prohibición? ¿si a las 23:59 horas (de españa?) se quita esa medida..."to Dios a vender"?
> 
> Gracias



Aquí una buena explicación de la medida:

Sorprendentemente cortos - cotizalia.com



> Entre las medidas adoptadas por las autoridades norteamericanas durante la semana pasada, las relacionadas con la protección de los inversores frente a las “ventas en corto descubiertas” no han recibido la atención ni el análisis que merecen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jucari (8 Oct 2008)

Vaya carrerita lleva WS.....se pone en verde.....


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> a las 23:59 se acaban la prohibición de cortos



Oportunidad que aprovecharán los leones para hacer subir la bolsa. Hay que pensar siempre en sentido contrario a lo que parece. Desde mi último post el eurostoxx se ha acercado a mínimos sin superarlos y se ha puesto a subir.

Es demasiado evidente pensar que levantar la prohibición de ponerse corto hará bajar la bolsa.


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Oct 2008)

Parece ser que no necesitaban prohibir las ventas a corto para que WS se hunda. Como siga bajando no van a tener margen pa ponerse cortos.


----------



## peptroc (8 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Oportunidad que aprovecharán los leones para hacer subir la bolsa. Hay que pensar siempre en sentido contrario a lo que parece. Desde mi último post el eurostoxx se ha acercado a mínimos sin superarlos y se ha puesto a subir.
> 
> Es demasiado evidente pensar que levantar la prohibición de ponerse corto hará bajar la bolsa.



No me extrañaría nada que eso pasase... esto es de locos..


----------



## Eratostenes (8 Oct 2008)

peptroc dijo:


> Aquí una buena explicación de la medida:
> 
> Sorprendentemente cortos - cotizalia.com



Gracias. Más o menos entendido.

Saludos


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (8 Oct 2008)

El DOW ha subido sin volumen en la pausa de la comida. Ahora está en el borde superior del canal bajista. Si lo supera seguirá subiendo y...

*a comprar*

...pero lo normal es que rebote y se vaya a 9.100.


----------



## Sylar (8 Oct 2008)

Eratostenes dijo:


> Para el más inutil de los inutiles del foro, osea yo mismo: ¿que es eso de la prohibición de cortos? ¿quiere decir que no se podía comprar y vender en plazos de tiempo pequeños (no se cuanto tiempo)? ¿cuanto tiempo ha sido establecida esa prohibición? ¿si a las 23:59 horas (de españa?) se quita esa medida..."to Dios a vender"?
> 
> Gracias



La prohibición de cortos se refiere a la regla que prohibe la entrada de enanos ("shorties", en español cortos) en el mercado de valores de NY. Los enanos distraen a los traders, que se dedican a ponerles casco y lanzarlos por las ventanas, mientras los precios de las acciones se hunden sin remedio. Por eso se les prohibe la entrada.
De nada.







Edito: esta noche se espera una invasión de enanos en el parquet, a partir de las 23:59, a no ser que se renueve la prohibición. Segun CNN, ya se están congregando en las calles adyacentes.


----------



## Eratostenes (8 Oct 2008)

Es una jodida montaña rusa, pasa del verde al rojo y al contrario en segundos, de locos locos


----------



## Eratostenes (8 Oct 2008)

Sylar dijo:


> La prohibición de cortos se refiere a la regla que prohibe la entrada de enanos ("shorties", en español cortos) en el mercado de valores de NY. Los enanos distraen a los traders, que se dedican a ponerles casco y lanzarlos por las ventanas, mientras los precios de las acciones se hunden sin remedio. Por eso se les prohibe la entrada.
> De nada.



Gracias, me has sacado un par de carcajadas


----------



## ronald29780 (8 Oct 2008)

Pues veo el S&P en verde (1001)


----------



## Sylar (8 Oct 2008)

y otra vez en rojo...


----------



## muchomiedo (8 Oct 2008)

Desde el 1 de enero del 99 hasta el día de hoy está es la gráfica del ibex.

A mí no me asusta nada la corrección que dió en la burbuja tecnolgica, quizás me asusta más la subida posterior, así que ahora puede corregir otro tanto.


----------



## shoah (8 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Saludos




Hemos superado el -5% te toca pagar las cañas virtuales ja ja ja


----------



## Tyrelfus (8 Oct 2008)

Bueno, sube el DOW...Y nadie entra al hilo!!


----------



## shoah (8 Oct 2008)

ja ja ja, no hombre, pero es que no es lo mismo...

Yo creo que el que suba hara que mañana tb suba el IBEX y todos los medios digan que fue un dia duro, pero que ya pasó, ea ea, duermete niño...

...y cuando menos te los esperes viene el coco y te come


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (8 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> ja ja ja, no hombre, pero es que no es lo mismo...
> 
> Yo creo que el que suba hara que mañana tb suba el IBEX y todos los medios digan que fue un dia duro, pero que ya pasó, ea ea, duermete niño...
> 
> ...y cuando menos te los esperes viene el coco y te come



el viernes?


----------



## creative (8 Oct 2008)

El problema es que a ultima hora quedran recojer todo el mundo beneficios y venderan todos de golpe como ayer por ejemplo


----------



## shoah (8 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> El problema es que a ultima hora quedran recojer todo el mundo beneficios y venderan todos de golpe como ayer por ejemplo



que beneficios? XDDD


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (8 Oct 2008)

Tyrelfus dijo:


> Bueno, sube el DOW...Y nadie entra al hilo!!



Más que nada porque el hilo se llama [Habeis visto el ibex35?]


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Oct 2008)

Alguién se acuerda de Criteria?? de esos 5,5 de precio de salida situados en la franja baja del valor (vamos que se compraba una ganga..según la banca experta..jeje.
CRITERIA CAIXACORP - Empresa - elEconomista.es


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Oct 2008)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Alguién se acuerda de Criteria?? de esos 5,5 de precio de salida situados en la franja baja del valor (vamos que se compraba una ganga..según la banca experta..jeje.
> CRITERIA CAIXACORP - Empresa - elEconomista.es



Salió a 5,25€  Yo me salí en 4,65€ y la gente se me reía porque había perdido dinero, en bolsa no hay que saber comprar (eso lo sabe hacer hasta un mono), hay que saber vender... 

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (8 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> no hay que saber comprar (eso lo sabe hacer hasta un mono), hay que saber vender...
> Saludos...



+10
Yo recomendaría a todos que probaran jugar en bolsa, se aprende mucho. Te das cuenta que es mejor perder poco hoy que perder mucho mañana. Eso le vendría bien a los inversoreh y propietarios con inmuebles en venta, si tuvieran un poco de educación financiera... Afortunadamente para nosotros se darán cuenta tarde


----------



## El_Presi (8 Oct 2008)

parece ser que ya ha vuelto la racionalidad a los mercados, esperemos que aguante


----------



## explorador (8 Oct 2008)

dj ya esta de nuevo en rojo


----------



## creative (8 Oct 2008)

explorador dijo:


> dj ya esta de nuevo en rojo



hoy cerrara en verde, pero mañana? que medida queda por hacer?? ninguna verdad? 

señores el wall tiene que bajar a valores de 2003 es decir bajar hasta los 7000 puntacos


----------



## plakaplaka (8 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Salió a 5,25€  Yo me salí en 4,65€ y la gente se me reía porque había perdido dinero, en bolsa no hay que saber comprar (eso lo sabe hacer hasta un mono), hay que saber vender...
> 
> Saludos...



Si no las hubieras vendido ahora podrías estar promediando tan ricamente, y ganando un pastón de aquí a fin de año (cuando el IBEX se ponga a 17.000, tras corregir este pequeño gap).


----------



## Garrafone (8 Oct 2008)

Ahora mismo está en rojo, perdiendo -29.90 puntos


----------



## Jucari (8 Oct 2008)

Se le atraganta los últimos 10 minutos a WS 

DJ - 1,55%


----------



## Misterio (8 Oct 2008)

La gente ya no quiere ganar dinero, lo que no quiere es perderlo.


----------



## Jucari (8 Oct 2008)

-200 a punto de cerrar.....


----------



## un marronazo (8 Oct 2008)

ha petao otra vez¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## explorador (8 Oct 2008)

si no confundí al verlo creo que perdió 228 puntos, es decir por encima del 2%


----------



## Pindik87 (8 Oct 2008)

Estos dias hay que vender todo el pescado antes de que cierre la bolsa por evitar los posibles huecos bajistas del dia siguiente.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (8 Oct 2008)




----------



## Pindik87 (8 Oct 2008)

Vamos a ver mañana el Dow Jones por debajo de 9000 puntos?

Ojalá.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (8 Oct 2008)

*Puede pasar cualquier cosa...QUE NERVIOS ¡¡¡ *


----------



## ronald29780 (8 Oct 2008)

Si se sigue así jamas tocará a Españo un asiento entre los G8:

*Canada Stocks, Mining Shares, Rally on Rate Cuts; Barrick Soars* 

By John Kipphoff

Oct. 8 (Bloomberg) -- Canadian stocks rose, snapping a five-day slump, as raw-materials producers rallied from a two- year low after central banks cut interest rates to stem the worst financial crisis since the Great Depression. 

Barrick Gold Corp. surged the most 21 years after bullion climbed above $900 an ounce as investors sought a haven from financial markets turmoil. Fertilizer maker Potash Corp. of Saskatchewan Inc. had its best advance since 1989 as grain prices rallied and seed producer Monsanto Co. said farmers haven't been affected by the global credit crisis. 

Research In Motion Ltd. climbed for the first time this month on an announcement that it will launch its BlackBerry Storm phone next month to compete with Apple Inc.'s iPhone. Energy companies declined, led by Talisman Energy Inc., as oil fell to the lowest in 10 months after the U.S. reported a bigger-than-expected gain in crude and gasoline inventories. 

``The central banks are going to throw money at his problem until they fix it,'' said David Cockfield, who helps oversee about $2 billion as a portfolio manager at Leon Frazer & Associates in Toronto. ``It's an interesting market -- I have no idea if this is the turn we want.'' 

*The Standard & Poor's/TSX Composite Index climbed 2.3 percent to 10,055.39 in Toronto after falling as much as 3.4 percent earlier.* The index dropped 16 percent in the five days this month before today, and is trading 33 percent below its June 18 record, after a contraction in global credit caused dragged down commodity prices and the materials and energy shares that make up more than two-fifths of the S&P/TSX value. 

Coordinated Effort 

The U.S. Federal Reserve, the Bank of Canada and the European Central Bank among others announced a half percentage- point cut in borrowing costs in a coordinated effort to unlock credit markets after the mortgage meltdown spread from the U.S. U.S. Treasury Secretary Henry Paulson said federal regulators are prepared to do more if necessary. 

Barrick Gold, the biggest bullion producer, climbed 19 percent to C$40.05 for its biggest gain in 21 years. Rival Goldcorp Inc. rose 20 percent to C$34.60, the most in a decade. 

Potash Corp., the biggest maker of crop nutrients by market value, added 14 percent to C$110.50 for its largest gain since trading began in November 1989. 

A measure of raw-materials producers in the S&P/TSX rose 14 percent for its biggest gain since Bloomberg records begin in December 1987. The measure is still down 11 percent this month on concern the credit crunch will cause a recession and choke off demand for resources and the related assets. 

Research In Motion advanced, rising 5.44 percent to C$64.19 today after it was raised to ``buy'' from ``hold'' by Canaccord Adams analysts led by Peter Misek in Toronto. They predicted that the launch of the Storm will have a ``positive'' impact. 

Talisman Energy, the oil and natural-gas producer with about two-thirds of its reserves in North America or the North Sea, dropped 3 percent to C$11.18. Enerplus Resources Fund, Canada's oldest energy income trust, declined 6.6 percent to C$29.03. Energy stocks slipped 0.3 percent as a group, taking their October decline to 24 percent. 

To contact the reporter on this story: John Kipphoff in Toronto at jkipphoff@bloomberg.net.


----------



## alvarolg (8 Oct 2008)

Me acuerdo en estos momentos de la relación de analistos que a finales del 2007 hacían previsiones del Ibex. Se ha hablado aquí del Juanlu de inversis, pero aquí hay más ejemplos...

·CajaMadrid: a por los 17.400 puntos en 2008
·Banco Urquijo: el IBEX llegará a 17.000 puntos
·Fortis: augura la que se alcanzarán los 17.900 puntos

Yo ya hice los "owned" en Marzo. A la vista está como ha acabado Fortis con esos analistas. Miedo me daría tener mi dinero en CajaMadrid...


----------



## El_Presi (8 Oct 2008)

que locura, me puse a ver una peli cuando el DOW estaba casi al 2% en verde y ahora me encuentro esto
Somos esclavos del mercado, nos van a sangrar y van a conseguir hasta la última concesión, bajada de pantalones global

Por cierto, os recomiendo la peli Batalla en Seattle, os haréis una idea del mamoneo de las corporaciones.


----------



## Sylar (8 Oct 2008)

A partir de las 23:59, cuidado con los cortos...


----------



## el arquitecto (9 Oct 2008)

que hace este hilo en la pagina 3?
que abre japon!!!






no hay nadie de guardia???
y si quiebra el mundo? quien lo retrasmite?


----------



## DrOtis (9 Oct 2008)

En Australia a pesar del recorte de tipos del 1% la cosa no para de bajar:
S&P/ASX 200
4298.5 *-89.60 -2.0%*


----------



## nief (9 Oct 2008)

Yo estoy aqui lo estaba viendo con los ojos como platos!! 

Madre mia... no dejeis de ver mi post sobre los ciclos de kondratieff y flipareis


----------



## DrOtis (9 Oct 2008)

El cada vez más efímero efecto de la bajada de los tipos de interés.


----------



## el arquitecto (9 Oct 2008)

mira los japoneses! que rebote se han pillado!


----------



## wolfy (9 Oct 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> mira los japoneses! que rebote se han pillado!



Pos los Australianos parece que quieren saltar parriba!


----------



## DrOtis (9 Oct 2008)

yo veo (hora actual) un -1.3%


----------



## wolfy (9 Oct 2008)

DrOtis dijo:


> yo veo (hora actual) un -1.3%



Market Watch - Australia

Parece que Quieren......


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (9 Oct 2008)

Los japos han dicho si Europa cae nosotros también...


----------



## wolfy (9 Oct 2008)

OHHHHHHH!

Parece que se desinfla.

Nada, Otra Bajada de Tipos y Parriba!


----------



## DrOtis (9 Oct 2008)

wolfy dijo:


> OHHHHHHH!
> 
> Parece que se desinfla.
> 
> Nada, Otra Bajada de Tipos y Parriba!



Por casualidad, ¿ese uso de las mayúsculas a qué se debe?


----------



## wolfy (9 Oct 2008)

DrOtis dijo:


> Por casualidad, ¿ese uso de las mayúsculas a qué se debe?



Por nada. Esque como voy muy deprisa, pues pongo la primera en MAYUSCULAS. 

Disculpa.

Por cierto, ¿Realmente estas en Australia????

Un saludo


----------



## DrOtis (9 Oct 2008)

wolfy dijo:


> Por nada. Esque como voy muy deprisa, pues pongo la primera en MAYUSCULAS.
> 
> Disculpa



Nada hombre. Es que me he dado cuenta de que hay gente que sí que lo usa deliberadamente, y quería saber el porqué.


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Oct 2008)

DrOtis dijo:


> Nada hombre. Es que me he dado cuenta de que hay gente que sí que lo usa deliberadamente, y quería saber el porqué.



Es el equivalente a gritar o alzar la voz en una discusión, cuando se escribe en un foro o chat es de mala educación usarlos.


----------



## wolfy (9 Oct 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Es el equivalente a gritar o alzar la voz en una discusión, cuando se escribe en un foro o chat es de mala educación usarlos.



Siempre y cuando todo lo que se escriba sean en MAYUSCULAS

Un saludo


----------



## DrOtis (9 Oct 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Es el equivalente a gritar o alzar la voz en una discusión, cuando se escribe en un foro o chat es de mala educación usarlos.



Ya, gracias Alvin. Eso lo sabía. O sea, cuando se escribe todo en mayúsculas. Lo que no entiendo es porque hay gente que escribe poniendo todas las palabras con la primera letra en mayúscula.

Hay Gente Que Escribe Así Y No Entiendo Porqué.


----------



## Locke (9 Oct 2008)

DrOtis dijo:


> Ya, gracias Alvin. Eso lo sabía. O sea, cuando se escribe todo en mayúsculas. Lo que no entiendo es porque hay gente que escribe poniendo todas las palabras con la primera letra en mayúscula.
> 
> Hay Gente Que Escribe Así Y No Entiendo Porqué.



Cierto, yo tampoco lo he entendido nunca...
¿El nikkei parece que sube no?

Nikkei 225 10/9 - 13:02
9,395.14 + 191.82

Eso seria un 2% mas o menos ¿no?

Saludos!


----------



## Locke (9 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> Cierto, yo tampoco lo he entendido nunca...
> ¿El nikkei parece que sube no?
> 
> Nikkei 225 10/9 - 13:02
> ...




Nikkei 225 10/9 - 14:18
9,167.19 - 36.13 :

¿A que hora chapan en japón?


----------



## Silent Weapon (9 Oct 2008)

DrOtis dijo:


> Ya, gracias Alvin. Eso lo sabía. O sea, cuando se escribe todo en mayúsculas. Lo que no entiendo es porque hay gente que escribe poniendo todas las palabras con la primera letra en mayúscula.
> 
> Hay Gente Que Escribe Así Y No Entiendo Porqué.




Prueba a poner un texto largo en mayúsculas.... unas dos o tres líneas, el servidor del foro las pasa a minúsculas dejando la primera letra en mayúscula y eso sí que no se él porqué.



tiene que ser más de dos líneas por lo menos...

Buenos días.


----------



## DrOtis (9 Oct 2008)

Cierran dentro de media hora.


----------



## DrOtis (9 Oct 2008)

Silent Weapon dijo:


> Prueba a poner un texto largo en mayúsculas.... unas dos o tres líneas, el servidor del foro las pasa a minúsculas dejando la primera letra en mayúscula y eso sí que no se él porqué.
> 
> a ver, pruebo.
> 
> ...



Me parece que no te ha salido bien


----------



## ertitoagus (9 Oct 2008)

me parece que vamos tener otra divertida sesión montaña rusa, para arriba/para abajo cada poco rato.


----------



## Paisaje (9 Oct 2008)

*El rebote del gato tieso*







Creo que ya ha pasado suficiente tiempo como para expedir certificado de defunción al gato podrido tras su rebote en el primer semestre de este año 2008 de nuestra era Tochovistiana. 

El canal bajista en el que se encuentra la bolsa parece tan "sólido" que no me extrañaría que la cosa se quedase cerca de los 9.000 de aquí a final de año.

Señores, ya es octubre :


----------



## ventxema (9 Oct 2008)

Que pasa!!!! solo un post desde la apertura.

Lo han subido a la apertura y lo han dejado a ver si se aguanta el solito...

Hoy test de stress entre 10470 y 10200


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Oct 2008)

lo gordo llega el martes


----------



## chameleon (9 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> lo gordo llega el martes



ein? gordo malo o gordo bueno?


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> lo gordo llega el martes



La semana que viene hay vencimiento de futuros, dudo mucho que baje algo durante esa semana y más teniendo en cuenta que ya nos hemos dado la vuelta.

Primero objetivo en el futuro del eurostoxx: 2875 segundo objetivo: 3026


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Oct 2008)

los 9800, me mojo, ala


como solo pierdo el apellido...


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> La semana que viene hay vencimiento de futuros, dudo mucho que baje algo durante esa semana y más teniendo en cuenta que ya nos hemos dado la vuelta.
> 
> Primero objetivo en el futuro del eurostoxx: 2875 segundo objetivo: 3026



tambien lo dudaban tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodos los que no veian al ibex por debajo de 10.000...


y ahora nadie abre la boca para decir como va a acabar el ibex este año....

o habeis oido a alguien?


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tambien lo dudaban tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodos los que no veian al ibex por debajo de 10.000...
> 
> y ahora nadie abre la boca para decir como va a acabar el ibex este año....
> 
> o habeis oido a alguien?



Yo no dudo que el ibex va a caer por debajo de 10.000 no se si será antes de final de año o después, pero estoy completamente seguro de que llegará.

De hecho, pienso que ya debería haber llegado hace tiempo, otra cosa es lo que me diga el análisis técnico, de momento me dice que vamos a estar unos días a largos.


----------



## creative (9 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no dudo que el ibex va a caer por debajo de 10.000 no se si será antes de final de año o después, pero estoy completamente seguro de que llegará.
> 
> De hecho, pienso que ya debería haber llegado hace tiempo, otra cosa es lo que me diga el análisis técnico, de momento me dice que vamos a estar unos días a largos.



Alguien sabe que toca hoy en la agenda americana, porque esto se va a dar la vuelta en cualquiermomento.


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> Alguien sabe que toca hoy en la agenda americana, porque esto se va a dar la vuelta en cualquiermomento.



Peticiones de subsidio de paro a las 14:30, inventarios al por mayor de agosto a las 16:00.


----------



## ravalero1 (9 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tambien lo dudaban tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodos los que no veian al ibex por debajo de 10.000...
> 
> 
> y ahora nadie abre la boca para decir como va a acabar el ibex este año....
> ...



¿He oido 17000? ¿Alguien ofrece 17000? jejej

Un salud


----------



## shoah (9 Oct 2008)

Sigue subiendo pero con cuidado (+1.10%), parece que lo de que el euribor haya subuido hoy despues de al rebaja de tipos no le ha gustado al IBEX...


----------



## txen_txo (9 Oct 2008)

Que poco dura la alegría en la casa del provre


----------



## Tupper (9 Oct 2008)

Y ya se ha abierto desde esta mañana la veda de los cortos...


----------



## Rocket (9 Oct 2008)

*+0,34 y bajando*

+0,34... se viene muy muy abajo. Y los 9.500 a la vuelta de la esquina.

Edito: ojo! -0,10%


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (9 Oct 2008)

qué vergonzoso, se ha puesto coloraooo


----------



## poderoso (9 Oct 2008)

Subida Negativa Talvez?


----------



## Canuto (9 Oct 2008)




----------



## Rocket (9 Oct 2008)

Batacazo BRUTAL!

-0,42%! :

Perderemos hoy los 10000???


----------



## shoah (9 Oct 2008)

Tranquilidad, esta casi plano... verde, rojo, verde, rojo... coño, parece un semáforo


----------



## Skizored (9 Oct 2008)

Hoy el IBEX se derrumbará, si con la bajada de pantalones del trichi no han conseguido que los bancos se bajen de la parra es que esto esta realmente muy mal.


----------



## Jucari (9 Oct 2008)

Al IBEX no le han sentado nada bien lass noticias del EURIBOR, es el único selectivo que cae....por lo demas creo que hoy hay un buen rebote de WS los futuros marcan una subida de mas de un 1,5%...ya veremos...tal como estan las cosas...ni se sabe....y con los cortos ya abiertos....menos....


----------



## txen_txo (9 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> Tranquilidad, esta casi plano... verde, rojo, verde, rojo... coño, parece un semáforo



Ya no está tan plano

12:22
-1.126%


----------



## el arquitecto (9 Oct 2008)

cuando abran en nueva york se aclarara un poco...

es que ahora no sabe si subir por el recorte de tipos, o bajar porque el yuri sube... (joe, es que no hay quien saclare... si baja sube si sube baja...)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Oct 2008)

10113puntos.... Al abismo

Saludos...


----------



## shoah (9 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Al IBEX no le han sentado nada bien lass noticias del EURIBOR, es el único selectivo que cae....por lo demas creo que hoy hay un buen rebote de WS los futuros marcan una subida de mas de un 1,5%...ya veremos...tal como estan las cosas...ni se sabe....y con los cortos ya abiertos....menos....



Lógico, es al indice que mas le afecta el euribor ya que no lo hace solo por los bancos sino tb por las hipotecas, no?


----------



## txen_txo (9 Oct 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> cuando abran en nueva york se aclarara un poco...
> 
> es que ahora no sabe si subir por el recorte de tipos, o bajar porque el yuri sube... (joe, es que no hay quien saclare... si baja sube si sube baja...)



Eso si para entonces no lo han cerrado, juás.

Es broma


----------



## Fourier (9 Oct 2008)

-1.55%..... wellcome to the hell


----------



## shoah (9 Oct 2008)

Ayer el Dow cerro en rojo, aunque los futuros para hoy vienen en verde... al menos en apertura...

No se no sé... me da que l Dow cierra en rojo también y que el IBEX se queda en negativo al finalizar la sesión...


----------



## wolf45 (9 Oct 2008)

Perdon : hilo equivocado.


amigo Xermade:

que quieres que te digamos aqui???

Si hablas con tu banco, todo bien, si hablas con un Madmaxista, todo mal, te han dado muchos consejos, escuchalos, consultalo con la almohada, y la familia su opinion cuenta, estais en el mismo barco,, y que decida vuestro corazon en virtud de lo que te han dicho aqui, y tus informaciones, es asi, no hay vuelta de hoja, la situacion esta tan, tan hecha polvo, que realmente NADIE en este mundo sabe que pasara, y el que diga lo contrario miente como un bellaco, bueno, tal vez, si esto esta todo orquestado por algun poder, este si sabe a donde vamos.

En mi opinion la cosa esta muy jodid,, mucho, y vamos rumbo a lo desconocido, pienso que mucho peor en España que en el resto.

Siento no concretar, pero te hablo con el corazon, es tu dinero, y todos hablando del dinero de los demas, somos unos hachas.


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

Hoy el ibex se está dando la gran tollina que todos esperamos mientras el resto de índices sigue en positivo aunque la subida está siendo tímida y con tapujos, muy suave. Se nota el miedo que hay a los largos, pero pocos son capaces de ponerse cortos también.

La apertura USA de hoy no se si será en positivo o en negativo, pero traerá el volumen que nos está faltando esta mañana en Europa.

La otra razón por la que el ibex cae más que los demás podría deberse precisamente a esta falta de volumen y esto quiere decir hoy no lo están aguantando.


----------



## imyourend (9 Oct 2008)

el cadaver sigue pudriendose -1,60


----------



## ventxema (9 Oct 2008)

ventxema dijo:


> Que pasa!!!! solo un post desde la apertura.
> 
> Lo han subido a la apertura y lo han dejado a ver si se aguanta el solito...
> 
> Hoy test de stress entre 10470 y 10200



Bueno pues ya hemos tocados ambos extremos..... a ver por donde sale


----------



## creative (9 Oct 2008)

ventxema dijo:


> Bueno pues ya hemos tocados ambos extremos..... a ver por donde sale



Wall seguramente abra hoy sin saber que hacer hasta que se publiquen las cifras de parados ectect este hecho indicará el devenir del dia.


----------



## ronald29780 (9 Oct 2008)

Se ve un bonito salto en el Dax, pero pá bajar...:


----------



## Paisaje (9 Oct 2008)

imyourend dijo:


> el cadaver sigue pudriendose-1,60


----------



## SNB4President (9 Oct 2008)

El DJI empieza con una subida del 1%.


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

Creo que va a pasar lo que debería haber pasado ayer, bajada con volumen y posterior subida. A las 16:00 hay dato así que atentos.


----------



## SNB4President (9 Oct 2008)

Y CDS de Lehman, no me cansaré de repetir (entre hoy y mañana).


----------



## Saturno (9 Oct 2008)

Donde irá el dinero,bolsa pérdidas,ladrillo bajando.Aonde irá?.


----------



## chameleon (9 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que va a pasar lo que debería haber pasado ayer, bajada con volumen y posterior subida. A las 16:00 hay dato así que atentos.




pues se están desinflando otra vez... :


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> pues se están desinflando otra vez... :



Esta es la bajada con volumen, ahora viene tocar soportes y rebote al alza.


----------



## Misterio (9 Oct 2008)

Flash: Los inventarios al por mayor en EEUU crecen un 0,8% en agosto, el doble de lo previsto 

Esta cifra, que refleja la caída del consumo, contrarresta el descenso, en línea con lo previsto, de los subsidio por desempleo

La Carta de la Bolsa


----------



## chameleon (9 Oct 2008)

perdemos los 10200 ... 
espero qeu el rebote al alza sea de los buenos


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

Estamos probando la valía de los actuales soportes, la volatidad está desmadrada aunque no tanto como en los últimos días.

Los soportes parece que están siendo volatilizados, así que no habrá rebote.


----------



## un marronazo (9 Oct 2008)

Ya comienza el baile cuesta abajo ....


----------



## Locke (9 Oct 2008)

Parece que están habiendo hostias como panes en el ibex no...?

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 16:44:04 
10.070,40 -2,21

Venga a por los 10.000!


----------



## dillei (9 Oct 2008)

Salto de los 10.0000!!!!!!!


----------



## Misterio (9 Oct 2008)

General Motors pierde un 20%. 

El Ibex al borde de los 10.000


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

El ibex está llegando a los 10.000 con un volumen bastante alto, de esta los pasa, puede que recupere luego pero de esta los pasa, aunque va a ser difícil.


----------



## Rocket (9 Oct 2008)

Hoy es el día... lo SÉ; hoy perderemos los 10.000...


----------



## Nazgulillo (9 Oct 2008)

Esta sí que va a ser Semana Negra, y no la de Gijón.


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

10.020 el mínimo en el futuro del ibex de momento.


----------



## Villols (9 Oct 2008)

10020,40 llegaremos, llegaremos !!!


----------



## Villols (9 Oct 2008)

10017 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

Ahora 10.015 vamos probando mínimos de 5 en 5 y rebotamos.


----------



## Rocket (9 Oct 2008)

-2,68% rozando los 10.000 :


----------



## Pepius (9 Oct 2008)

:::

-2'70% 10017 !!!


----------



## Villols (9 Oct 2008)

10011 !!! uyuyuyuyuyu


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

10.002! vamos vamooossss!


----------



## Misterio (9 Oct 2008)

10.005 vaya día ........


----------



## ertitoagus (9 Oct 2008)

Cuanto antes llegue al suelo y se deje de "rebotillos" antes se curará el enfermo.


----------



## Tyrelfus (9 Oct 2008)

Todavía no, rebota!!!


----------



## Villols (9 Oct 2008)

10005, he visto el 10005 !!


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (9 Oct 2008)

oye ya lo he puesto en el hilo de la bolsa


alguién sabe que pasa con fortis??


la han congelado o que? está suspendida???


----------



## Misterio (9 Oct 2008)

Joder esto es como un parto.


----------



## Vanish (9 Oct 2008)

Siento ser repetitivo si ya lo han preguntado, pero ¿Donde veis el Ibex en tiempo real? En la página del Ibex publican cada cuarto de hora y en Yahoo finances se me ha quedado en 10100 a las 4y30 y no actualiza.


----------



## Z.Zar (9 Oct 2008)




----------



## TocahuevoS (9 Oct 2008)

a 16:57 ha llegado a 10.006


----------



## Rocket (9 Oct 2008)

PERDIDOS los 10.000!

LOST... LOST... LOST

-2,85%

HOY ES EL DIAAAAAAA!!! SERA EN OCTUBREEEE!!!!

Señores, sólo decir que hay que quitarse el sombrero ante Tochovista...


----------



## dillei (9 Oct 2008)

ecobolsa.com


----------



## Misterio (9 Oct 2008)

Vanish dijo:


> Siento ser repetitivo si ya lo han preguntado, pero ¿Donde veis el Ibex en tiempo real? En la página del Ibex publican cada cuarto de hora y en Yahoo finances se me ha quedado en 10100 a las 4y30 y no actualiza.




Cotizacion del IBEX, Cotizaciones del IBEX, Información del IBEX

Eso si los valores tienen retraso.

Para valores en directo 

ecoBOLSA: Servicio de Informacin Burstil en Tiempo Real 

registro gratuito.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (9 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> Parece que están habiendo hostias como panes en el ibex no...?
> 
> IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 16:44:04
> 10.070,40 -2,21
> ...



*IBEX 35 10.032,20 -2,58% -265,40*
HONDONADAS de hostias... 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/F6s1xHSb4vI&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/F6s1xHSb4vI&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## adso de melk (9 Oct 2008)

DOw en negativo, pues si que va a perder los 10000 el ibex, lo normal es que esté ligeramente por debajo del indice norteamericano., mañana mas caidas


----------



## popets (9 Oct 2008)

Vanish dijo:


> Siento ser repetitivo si ya lo han preguntado, pero ¿Donde veis el Ibex en tiempo real? En la página del Ibex publican cada cuarto de hora y en Yahoo finances se me ha quedado en 10100 a las 4y30 y no actualiza.



Aquí lo puedes ver Bolsa, IBEX 35, y valores del mercado continuo - ecoBOLSA


----------



## chameleon (9 Oct 2008)

se aleja, está rebotando un poco

edit: ahora se hunde otra vez, la verdad no tengo ni idea de qué va a hacer xD

hemos perdido los 10000


----------



## Tyrelfus (9 Oct 2008)

El ibex aguanta como los grandes!!!!!!! Arriba, España!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## un marronazo (9 Oct 2008)

valla tela, tan acojonaos,,,,


----------



## elefante (9 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> General Motors pierde un 20%.
> 
> El Ibex al borde de los 10.000



Y mira que les han soltado pasta los del gobierno Bush


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Oct 2008)

ha estado a 10.000,90

Rango día: 10.535,80 - 10.000,90


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> PERDIDOS los 10.000!
> 
> LOST... LOST... LOST
> 
> ...



Supongo que será el contado porque mi broker sigue diciendo que el minimo de hoy en el futuro del ibex sigue en 10.002.


----------



## kaos (9 Oct 2008)

mínimos de Ibex... 10000,9 :
parece que este no será el último mínimo del año...
saludos


----------



## Tyrelfus (9 Oct 2008)

ojito al dow, ya baja el 1%


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Oct 2008)

Yaaaaa 9995

10.535,80 - 9.995,60


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

*¡Ahora si!*

Ya llegó el futuro del ibex por debajo de 10.000


----------



## Misterio (9 Oct 2008)

Se consiguió se bajó de 10.000 ACOJONANTE


----------



## Jucari (9 Oct 2008)

Va a perder los 10000.....9995,50...!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Villols (9 Oct 2008)

sisisisisisisisisisi !!!!!!! ha bajado los 10000


----------



## fmc (9 Oct 2008)

ooooooooooops


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Oct 2008)

el martes 9800 sí o sí y nadie nos creia!!

ufff, proximo obejetivo 2009: los 6000


----------



## Buenas (9 Oct 2008)

<a href=" http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff147/Canelapura/champan.jpg" target="_blank"><img src=" http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Qe7H0SxvYzY/SO4AiB80-RI/AAAAAAAAA2w/Uw3_4pDIq2E/s400/click+me.jpg" /></a>


----------



## Tyrelfus (9 Oct 2008)

Dia histórico!! Cuidado y pierde los 9900 pts.


----------



## Nazgulillo (9 Oct 2008)

Don't Pa- Oh Shit!!!!

VENDE! VENDE!!!


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

Mañana en todos los diarios económicos del pais ya sabemos que noticia habrá en portada.

El IBEX pierde los 10.000 puntos. El resto será pura palabrería.


----------



## fmartin (9 Oct 2008)




----------



## garabolos (9 Oct 2008)

ahora está a 10.026,80 -2,63% 
Snb habla el otro dia que se pondría a 6000, yo no entiendo naita de bolsa pero si lo suficiente para saber que si eso pasa manma mia...para cuando creeis q puede pasar eso de estar a 6000 o loveis uy descabellado y q consecuencias tendría.
gracias anticipadas


----------



## Ajoporro (9 Oct 2008)

Y Guol Estrit va camino de perder los 9000.


----------



## Jucari (9 Oct 2008)

Joder....va en caida libre...no tiene ningun soporte.....y le quedan 15 minutos....


----------



## ertitoagus (9 Oct 2008)

va siendo hora de que se posteen las botellas de champan


----------



## Builder (9 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Mañana en todos los diarios económicos del pais ya sabemos que noticia habrá en portada.
> 
> El IBEX pierde los 10.000 puntos. El resto será pura palabrería.



Espera, espera, que a lo mejor tienen que arrancar con que el Dow Jones pierde los 9000!!


----------



## fmartin (9 Oct 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> va siendo hora de que se posteen las botellas de champan



Ya lo he hecho


----------



## Jucari (9 Oct 2008)

Habeis visto el S&P ....mínimos anuales...y no decis nada?????...


----------



## un marronazo (9 Oct 2008)

Wall Street directo a los 8000


----------



## Tyrelfus (9 Oct 2008)

Ojo, se desploma el Dow, en caida libre!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buenas (9 Oct 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> va siendo hora de que se posteen las botellas de champan



<a href=" http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff147/Canelapura/champan.jpg" target="_blank"><img src=" http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Qe7H0SxvYzY/SO4AiB80-RI/AAAAAAAAA2w/Uw3_4pDIq2E/s400/click+me.jpg" /></a>


----------



## Misterio (9 Oct 2008)

El S&P acaba de probar el soporte 960, si pierde ese tenemos una bajada digna de al filo de lo imposible.


----------



## Vanish (9 Oct 2008)

Pues estamos a mitad de camino del 9900...


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

Sería bonito también que cerrara hoy por debajo de los 10.000, aunque ahora veremos si se da esa posibilidad. De momento veo a las bolsas recuperándose, pero aun queda media hora.


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Oct 2008)

aguantan subiendo o casi, mis 3 bancos favoritos para guardar mis ahorros...

ojo! son los mios, eso no quiere decir que esten mejor o peor que otros... 

simplemente me gustan porque dan buenos caramelos en caja


----------



## Locke (9 Oct 2008)

*Pregunta de ignorancia total....*

A que hora cierran el Ibex sastamente....?


----------



## NosTrasladamus (9 Oct 2008)

http://www.serenitymarkets.com/todos_comentarios.asp
Cárpatos: 
17:05:08 h.
Intradía [Imprimir] Serenity markets


*
Estamos en situación técnica de caída libre. Y no hay razones concretas el miedo total a la situación.* :


----------



## Speculo (9 Oct 2008)

Supongo que en los 10.000 empezarán a entrar órdenes de venta automáticas a mansalva. No sé por qué motivo no baja mucho más rápido.
¿Alguien está parando la sangría? ¿Los ordenadores se han roto?


----------



## un marronazo (9 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> A que hora cierran el Ibex sastamente....?



a las 5 en poin


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2008)

* ¡¡Alerta JuanLu!!*

Ya rozamos los 17.000!!


----------



## Misterio (9 Oct 2008)

Speculo dijo:


> Supongo que en los 10.000 empezarán a entrar órdenes de venta automáticas a mansalva. No sé por qué motivo no baja mucho más rápido.
> ¿Alguien está parando la sangría? ¿Los ordenadores se han roto?




No, yo creo que el siguiente soporte esta sobre 9800 más menos.


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

Speculo dijo:


> Supongo que en los 10.000 empezarán a entrar órdenes de venta automáticas a mansalva. No sé por qué motivo no baja mucho más rápido.
> ¿Alguien está parando la sangría? ¿Los ordenadores se han roto?



Normalmente en 10.000 entran órdenes de *compra*, porque se trata de una resistencia psicológica mayor, es por eso que cada vez que se acercaba al 10.000 se iba hacia arriba de nuevo hasta que los ha superado. Los scalpers siempre están al quite.


----------



## garabolos (9 Oct 2008)

9.945,30 -3,42% 
niño becerra hablaba el otro dia que se pondría a 6000, yo no entiendo naita de bolsa pero si lo suficiente para saber que si eso pasa manma mia...para cuando creeis q puede pasar eso de estar a 6000 o loveis uy descabellado y q consecuencias tendría.
gracias anticipadas
porfaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Locke (9 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> a las 5 en poin



¿5 en point? ¿Ya han cerrado...? ¿Y por que no para de caer? Es el apocalipsis ya o algo asin..... (Es coña) :


----------



## eruique (9 Oct 2008)

El Ibex pierde los 10.000 puntos
IBEX 35

Los descensos de la bolsa española continúan acelerándose, y el Ibex pierde, a falta de media hora para el cierre, la referencia de los 10.000 puntos, con una bajada del 3,25%.


----------



## kaos (9 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> a las 5 en poin



a las 17:30 entra en subasta, hasta las 17:35 (cierre) 

saludos


----------



## wolf45 (9 Oct 2008)

Pues el IBex, para abajo -2.57, otra vez batacazo


----------



## TocahuevoS (9 Oct 2008)




----------



## NosTrasladamus (9 Oct 2008)

*DEFCON2 Financiero*

*Claudia Trend Index * [Imprimir] Serenity markets

*Marca: -6.*

El Claudia Trend Index mide la fuerza y dirección de la tendencia a corto, tiene una escala que va de -6 a +6. Si está en cero no hay tendencia alguna, en 1 sería tendencia muy confusa, en 2 tendencia débil, en 3 y 4 tendencia moderada, en 5 tendencia fuerte y en 6 tendencia muy fuerte, si el signo es negativo se aplica a tendencia bajista y si es positivo a tendencia alcista. Los cruces abajo y arriba de la línea cero pueden ser utilizados como señales de compra y de venta, aunque es aconsejable esperar a una lectura de cierta consistencia por ejemplo de +/- 3. Para hacerlo más fiable y plano lo aplico en cuatro mercados diferentes, español, francés, alemán y Eurostoxx más una pequeña ponderación en el Bund dando una única lectura. Además tiene una variación en la fórmula bastante importante cuando la volatilidad es creciente (los requisitos son menos exigentes) que cuando es decreciente (los requisitos son más exigentes).

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rWjrVKqWwXI&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rWjrVKqWwXI&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Ajoporro (9 Oct 2008)

Los momentos más emocionantes son entre las 17,30 y las 17,35... son minutos épicos..


----------



## NosTrasladamus (9 Oct 2008)

Ahí está ese escritorio KDE de lujazoooooo!!!!!!!!!! 


TocahuevoS dijo:


>


----------



## Carnivale (9 Oct 2008)

NosTrasladamus dijo:


> *Claudia Trend Index * [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> *Marca: -6.*
> 
> ...










Cárpatos.



> Algunos profesionales del mercado me comentan que han oído rumores de que el reciente desplome haya venido inducido por la posibilidad de que Mitsubishi se retire del acuerdo con Morgan Stanley. Si me entero de más se lo contaré.


----------



## Vanish (9 Oct 2008)

Queda un cuarto de hora para cerrar y vamos por 9920, ¿creeis que cerrará por debajo del 9900?


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

9924 a 15 minutos del cierre.


----------



## garabolos (9 Oct 2008)

ehhh preguntaaaaaaaaaaaa???

santiago niño becerra hablaba el otro dia que se pondría a 6000, yo no entiendo naita de bolsa pero si lo suficiente para saber que si eso pasa manma mia...para cuando creeis q puede pasar eso de estar a 6000 o loveis uy descabellado y q consecuencias tendría.
gracias anticipadas
porfaaaaaaaaa
Editar/Borrar Mensaje


----------



## libertari (9 Oct 2008)

Perderá hoy los 9900?


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

garabolos dijo:


> ehhh preguntaaaaaaaaaaaa???
> 
> santiago niño becerra hablaba el otro dia que se pondría a 6000, yo no entiendo naita de bolsa pero si lo suficiente para saber que si eso pasa manma mia...para cuando creeis q puede pasar eso de estar a 6000 o loveis uy descabellado y q consecuencias tendría.
> gracias anticipadas
> ...



¿ que las acciones bajarían?


----------



## ertitoagus (9 Oct 2008)

garabolos dijo:


> ehhh preguntaaaaaaaaaaaa???
> 
> santiago niño becerra hablaba el otro dia que se pondría a 6000, yo no entiendo naita de bolsa pero si lo suficiente para saber que si eso pasa manma mia...para cuando creeis q puede pasar eso de estar a 6000 o loveis uy descabellado y q consecuencias tendría.
> gracias anticipadas
> ...



a esas alturas la bolsa será lo que menos te preocupe/interese de este mundo apañero


----------



## Ajoporro (9 Oct 2008)

Se ve que hay resistencias en el 9.920


----------



## Rocket (9 Oct 2008)

Dios... hoy es el dia. Como muchos dijeron, ya nada volverá a ser como antes... :

Yo ya me he hecho caquita encima.


----------



## garabolos (9 Oct 2008)

yo no tengo nada en bolsa ni intención pero mucha gente no entiende q tiene eso q ver con ellos
que os parece lo de snb de 6000 ptos.??????


----------



## Speculo (9 Oct 2008)

Hasta que los valores reflejen el *valor real* de las compañías y les descuentes su exposición a la crisis, fijaros si queda caída. Los 6.000 del Becerra ese se quedan cortos como aquí se desate el pánico de verdad.


----------



## Ajoporro (9 Oct 2008)

9.900 --- y.......bingo, perdió los 9900


----------



## Vanish (9 Oct 2008)

9902... está a puntito de caer.


----------



## garabolos (9 Oct 2008)

"me estais estresandooo"


----------



## Ajoporro (9 Oct 2008)

¿ qué sosporte hay ahora, el 9800 ?


----------



## Rocket (9 Oct 2008)

CRACK BURSATIL??? Quizás... cuántos puntos ha perdido en 4 dias??? :


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Oct 2008)

9869.... joder se adelanta el martes


----------



## tonuel (9 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> aguantan subiendo o casi, mis 3 bancos favoritos para guardar mis ahorros...
> 
> ojo! son los mios, eso no quiere decir que esten mejor o peor que otros...
> 
> simplemente me gustan porque dan buenos caramelos en caja



Os dejo solos y me la montais..., si es que... 

Por cierto, en alguno de esos 3 tienen de naranja..., son los que me gustan... 





Saludos


----------



## un marronazo (9 Oct 2008)

kaos dijo:


> a las 17:30 entra en subasta, hasta las 17:35 (cierre)
> 
> saludos



perdon que me sa ido la joyaaaa

9867


----------



## TocahuevoS (9 Oct 2008)

9.*911*,30 








Hermosa analogía. Ironías del destino.


----------



## Jucari (9 Oct 2008)

Caray el indice en Bolsamania se ha bloqueado del pánico....esta aún en indices de las 17:20


----------



## Fourier (9 Oct 2008)

9883... cómo va ese cuerpo?


----------



## Vanish (9 Oct 2008)

9869 ::::


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Oct 2008)

si pierde 9800 muy rapido en proximos dias, hamijos, me cojo un saco de tela y salgo de casa...


----------



## Locke (9 Oct 2008)

kaos dijo:


> a las 17:30 entra en subasta, hasta las 17:35 (cierre)
> 
> saludos



Para lerdos en bolsa... ¿Que quiere decir exactamente que entran en subasta? ¿No es lo que se hace ya de normal?


----------



## libertari (9 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 Dax 30 Cac 40 Ftse 100 Eurostoxx 50 Dow Jones Nasdaq 100 
-3,61% -2,84% -1,85% -1,22% -2,50% -1,02% -0,54%


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Oct 2008)

9800 es el fibonacci desde maximos, sino ese fibo no vale..... adios


----------



## Nazgulillo (9 Oct 2008)

9.843,70 -4,41%


----------



## Rocket (9 Oct 2008)

Creo que estamos viviendo un crack bursatil EN VIVO Y EN DIRECTO...

-4,49% 9835,70


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

La característica que más define al IBEX es no caer tanto como los demás pero cuando lo hace es a plomo.

Mínimo en 9827 de momento.


----------



## fmartin (9 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Creo que estamos viviendo un crack bursatil EN VIVO Y EN DIRECTO...



Alguno quiere?


----------



## Tupper (9 Oct 2008)

17:13:17 h. 

*Rumores peligrosos. *Actualizado. [Imprimir] 



Algunos profesionales del mercado me comentan que han oído rumores de que el reciente desplome haya venido inducido por la posibilidad de que Mitsubishi se retire del acuerdo con Morgan Stanley. Los rumores he confirmado ya que están por todos lados, y el valor se desploma el 25 %. Otros dicen que el levantamiento de la prohibición de cortos en este y otros muchos valores tiene mucho que ver con esta dura caída desde máximos.

http://www.serenitymarkets.com/ficha_comentario.asp?sec=9&id=24844


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Oct 2008)

mañana entro un poco a ver...


----------



## garabolos (9 Oct 2008)

de verdad tengo que deciros a todos que desde q leo este foro 1- estoy con mas compañia
2- me sio a veces a carcajada limpia
- no duermo bien-
gracias a todos


----------



## Ajoporro (9 Oct 2008)

Ay madre mía, qué ostia nos pegamos hoy ....


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

9803 y a punto de cerrar, llegamos llegamos.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (9 Oct 2008)

Esto que se hace, se celebra o hay que llorar?


----------



## shalafi (9 Oct 2008)

menuda caidita la de hoy... madre


----------



## Ajoporro (9 Oct 2008)

Rebota, rebota ... hoy no se acaba el mundo ... mañana lo terminamos..


----------



## un marronazo (9 Oct 2008)

garabolos dijo:


> de verdad tengo que deciros a todos que desde q leo este foro 1- estoy con mas compañia
> 2- me sio a veces a carcajada limpia
> - no duermo bien-
> gracias a todos



jajaja.... que ostion


----------



## Speculo (9 Oct 2008)

Ya caída libre hasta 9.800 ¿No? Y sin noticias que hagan que esto repunte.
¿Han guardado algo de pasta los cuidadores para hacer que esto rebote o ya ni hay pasta ni hay ná?


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

Superrebote hasta 9900, me da que hoy no nos dejamos 9800.


----------



## kane (9 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> jajaja.... que ostion



Si es que no aprenden ...


----------



## moncton (9 Oct 2008)

A por ellos, maricon el ultimo que no llegamos al cierre!


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Oct 2008)

y las europeas como van....

VAYA OSTION LAS ENERGETICAS... iberdrola me gusta mucho.... y gamesa tambien.... para el rebote del gato en llamas


----------



## tonuel (9 Oct 2008)

Los 9800 tendrán que esperar...  


Saludos


----------



## Villols (9 Oct 2008)

Se perdió el 9.900 !!!!!


----------



## Ajoporro (9 Oct 2008)

Este es mi Ibex ... ta rebotando ... ¿ o no ?, ¿ o se hunde definitivamente ?. Quedan dos minutos pal final..


----------



## TocahuevoS (9 Oct 2008)

<table class="Graf_Ppal" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="Graf_Dato"><nobr>9.795,90</nobr></td><td class="Graf_DatoBajan"><nobr>-4,87%</nobr></td><td class="Graf_ImgBajan">
</td><td class="Graf_Dato"><nobr>09/10/2008</nobr></td><td class="Graf_Dato"><nobr>17:31</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>
Que conste que ha bajado de 9800


----------



## garabolos (9 Oct 2008)

donde lo veis en directo???
yo lo q conozco es el economista y se ha quedado a las 17.20


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> y las europeas como van....
> 
> VAYA OSTION LAS ENERGETICAS... iberdrola me gusta mucho.... y gamesa tambien.... para el rebote del gato en llamas



El eurostoxx ha perdido hace un rato el 2600, pero ya los ha vuelto a recuperar.


----------



## Ajoporro (9 Oct 2008)

Vaya sprint final ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Oct 2008)

Los analistas de Banco Urquijo creen que la siguiente referencia técnica del Ibex 35 se sitúa en los “9.440” puntos, “el 62% de corrección de todo el movimiento alcista de los años 2003-2007”


pues mira!


----------



## wolf45 (9 Oct 2008)

Que tortazoooooooooooo, y mañana maaaassssssss


----------



## Sylar (9 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> 17:13:17 h.
> 
> *Rumores peligrosos. *Actualizado. [Imprimir]
> 
> ...



¡Lo sabia! ¡Son los malditos cortos!


----------



## tonuel (9 Oct 2008)

Al menos que lo dejen por debajo de los 9900... 


Saludos


----------



## Villols (9 Oct 2008)

Joder, joder, joder, esto es mejor que el futbol.!!!


----------



## fmartin (9 Oct 2008)

Sylar dijo:


> ¡Lo sabia! ¡Son los malditos cortos!



jajajajaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Oct 2008)

vaya oxtion para bancos hoy no?

mas pepitos que no pagan, sus acciones en cartera cayendo mucho, se pierden soportes, y la desconfianza aumenta


----------



## TocahuevoS (9 Oct 2008)

garabolos dijo:


> donde lo veis en directo???
> yo lo q conozco es el economista y se ha quedado a las 17.20



www.infobolsa.com, por ejemplo.


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

Cierre del futuro a 9.901. Lo han salvado por los pelos de la debacle mayor.


----------



## Ajoporro (9 Oct 2008)

Fin del partidooooooo.... ¿ cómo ha quedao al final el Ibex ?.. a ver, minuto y resultado..


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (9 Oct 2008)

DEDICADO (Sin acritud):


----------



## Tupper (9 Oct 2008)

Sylar dijo:


> ¡Lo sabia! ¡Son los malditos cortos!



Ya lo puse ayer, son el arma secreta...mua ha ha ha


----------



## garabolos (9 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora 
9.840,80 -4,44% -456,80 17:34:21


----------



## wolf45 (9 Oct 2008)

bancos,,, pepitos que no pagan????, si los estan ocultando, no ejecutan hipotecas, dilatan el tiempo para no declararlos, pero hay a capazos, ,,, cuando salgan a la luz, entonces SI vereis caer bancos, y cajas especialmente


----------



## Delendaestdomus (9 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> vaya oxtion para bancos hoy no?
> 
> mas pepitos que no pagan, sus acciones en cartera cayendo mucho, se pierden soportes, y la desconfianza aumenta



Los bancos se han portado bien, en comparación con el IBEX, el tortazo se lo han llevado sobre todo las energéticas (Iberdrola ha caído en plan chicharro, más del 8%) y nuestra vieja amiga Sacyr-Vallehorroroso.


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Oct 2008)

NO ha perdido los 9800, hay rebota...


rebota rebota y en xx xxxx xxxxxxx


----------



## wolf45 (9 Oct 2008)

-4.44, buen dato,,,, en Octubre Defcon 0


----------



## tonuel (9 Oct 2008)

Al cierre: 9902 ptos -3,83%


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Oct 2008)

Delendaestdomus dijo:


> Los bancos se han portado bien, en comparación con el IBEX, el tortazo se lo han llevado sobre todo las energéticas (Iberdrola ha caído en plan chicharro, más del 8%) y nuestra vieja amiga Sacyr-Vallehorroroso.



que bancos no tienen acciones en energetcias? a eso me refiero, las q tienen en cartera....


en Europa las energeticas la oxtia es mayor!!!!


----------



## Indiosingracia (9 Oct 2008)

Pero esto no es ninguna sorpresa. Nos quedan muchas jornadas de caídas vertiginosas hasta que se desinfle esta burbuja bursátil. Esto no es más que la razón de ser de este foro, demostrar que todo es una burbuja, o mejor dicho, muchas burbujas que están explotando llevándose por delante lo que encuentre. El IBEX puede irse tranquilamente a los 6000 pero que nadie se asuste que solo estamos regresando a la normalidad.


----------



## Stuyvesant (9 Oct 2008)

¿Qué? ¿Ya se van cerrando huecos?


<div align="center">




</div>


----------



## garabolos (9 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora 
9.840,80 -4,44% -456,80 17:34:43


----------



## Tuttle (9 Oct 2008)

Ahí nos veremos en los 6000... cuando baje de ahí a comprar como posesos


----------



## davirlan (9 Oct 2008)

Pierde el 10.000 como si fuera de mantequilla y eso no lo veía desde el 2005. Siguiente soporte en 9.400, a la altura del retroceso de Fibonacci del 61,8% de toda la subida anterior.

CARPATIÑOSSSSS ..

He oido por aqui que ha este hombre le habeis dicho que s esubió al carro cuando ya s eveía la situación .. llevo escuchando a este señor que había burbuja en España desde hace mas de 5 años ... si . y decir que su casa en suiza valía lo mismo que una en España y que no s epodian comparar ni materiales ni metros .. vamos recuerdo que decía que las casa d epaldur d eaqui daban penita ...


----------



## garabolos (9 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 puntos Variación Hora 
9.902,90 -3,83% -394,70 17:38:18


----------



## wolf45 (9 Oct 2008)

Llevamos años de inflar la burbuja hasta limites insospechados, 6000 sera su valor correcto,,,, eso, si no revienta WS y todo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Los analistas de Banco Urquijo creen que la siguiente referencia técnica del Ibex 35 se sitúa en los “9.440” puntos, “el 62% de corrección de todo el movimiento alcista de los años 2003-2007”
> 
> 
> pues mira!




Eso es lo que te dije yo ayer azkuna, el 9800 no me sale por ningun lado...

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (9 Oct 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> Ahí nos veremos en los 6000... cuando baje de ahí a comprar como posesos



Yo igual me espero a los 5.000, que no llevo mucho suelto


----------



## xavicl (9 Oct 2008)




----------



## wolf45 (9 Oct 2008)

Dow -1.45,,, Creeis que se derrumbara, o aguanta todavia el chute de ayer????


Es cuestion de tiempo, Horas???, Dias????


----------



## garabolos (9 Oct 2008)

a que hora cierra esto???


----------



## garabolos (9 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 Dax 30 Cac 40 Ftse 100 Eurostoxx 50 Dow Jones Nasdaq 100 
-3,83% -3,74% -2,31% -1,06% -3,23% -0,62% +0,30%


----------



## Antoine de la Foiegrás (9 Oct 2008)

ACCIONES DEL IBEX 35
Jueves, 9 de Octubre de 2008 (17:35)

Anterior: 10.297,60

Último: 9.840,80

Dif. (%): -4,44

Máximo: 10.535,80

Mínimo: 9820,50


Se ve clarito ¿no?.

Como estaremos por aquí varios días.
Estos datos se ven muy bien y hay ancho de banda para todos en siguiente enlace:

Pasen y vean

Bolsa casi casi en tiempo real


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

A mi lo que me hace bastante gracia es que en medio de toda esta caida MEFF subió las garantías de los futuros del ibex en 500 euros y del miniibex en 50 euros.

¿que harán ahora? porque les va tocando una bajadita. De todas formas ese futuro es el último en el que metería la pasta.


----------



## xavicl (9 Oct 2008)

garabolos dijo:


> a que hora cierra esto???



Ya cerró! 17:35 creo


----------



## Jucari (9 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> Dow -1.45,,, Creeis que se derrumbara, o aguanta todavia el chute de ayer????
> 
> 
> Es cuestion de tiempo, Horas???, Dias????



Tal como esta el panorama...prefiero jugar a la ruleta rusa....


----------



## Carnivale (9 Oct 2008)

De nuevo Cárpatos;



> Algunos profesionales del mercado me comentan que han oído rumores de que el reciente desplome haya venido inducido por la posibilidad de que Mitsubishi se retire del acuerdo con Morgan Stanley. Los rumores he confirmado ya que están por todos lados, y el valor se desploma el 25 %. Otros dicen que el levantamiento de la prohibición de cortos en este y otros muchos valores tiene mucho que ver con esta dura caída desde máximos.


----------



## garabolos (9 Oct 2008)

cerro asi????
IBEX-35	10.297,60	9.840,80	-4,44	10.535,80	9.820,50


----------



## Delendaestdomus (9 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> que bancos no tienen acciones en energetcias? a eso me refiero, las q tienen en cartera....
> 
> 
> en Europa las energeticas la oxtia es mayor!!!!



Eso significa que el mercado descuenta una probable depresión que se prolongue varios años, con la consiguiente disminución en el consumo energético. El precio del petróleo para abajo y, si los picoletos tienen razón, se prolonga la vida de las reservas de petróleo durante diez añitos más, mínimo.


----------



## tonuel (9 Oct 2008)

garabolos dijo:


> cerro asi????
> IBEX-35	10.297,60	9.840,80	-4,44	10.535,80	9.820,50



Al cierre 17:38; 9902 ptos -3,83%


Saludos


----------



## Antoine de la Foiegrás (9 Oct 2008)

¿pero como puede ser?
Si esteee..... 

Esteeeeeee......Solbes, dijo que.....
Estooo.....

Bueno.
Pues nada.
Se habrá equivocado el hombre.
Que le vamos a hacer.

¿Que hemos aprendido hoy?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (9 Oct 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> De nuevo Cárpatos;



ostia han levantado los cortossss


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Oct 2008)

Nuevo teclado consolas bloomberg;


----------



## Delendaestdomus (9 Oct 2008)

Antoine de la Foiegrás dijo:


> ¿Que hemos aprendido hoy?



Depresión plurianual (no una simple recesión) => descalabro en el consumo de todo tipo de materias primas, en particular las energéticas.

La crisis chorrea hacia abajo.

Edito: el consumo eléctrico (el batacazo hoy les ha tocado a las eléctricas) es directamente proporcional a la actividad industrial. Los motores eléctricos en toda clase de naves, talleres y fábricas son los mayores consumidores.


----------



## Carnivale (9 Oct 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> ostia han levantado los cortossss



Yo no tenía datos al respecto. :


----------



## garabolos (9 Oct 2008)

y ahora que????
que me didas in extremis tomarán??? y pregunt en serioooooooooo


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Oct 2008)

Antoine de la Foiegrás dijo:


> ¿pero como puede ser?
> Si esteee.....
> 
> Esteeeeeee......Solbes, dijo que.....
> ...



¿Solbes ? ¿Qué Solbes? ¿ESe quién es?


----------



## belier (9 Oct 2008)

¿Por que no pedimos chincheta para este hilo?
Y aún sabieno que el título es un clásico, ¿por que no pedir el cambio por uno más adecuado como "Seguimiento de las Bolsas"?

Un simple pensamiento fugaz...


----------



## un marronazo (9 Oct 2008)

Antoine de la Foiegrás dijo:


> ¿pero como puede ser?
> Si esteee.....
> 
> Esteeeeeee......Solbes, dijo que.....
> ...



yo he aprendido que los bancos siguen sin un duro, que la bolsa no va a subir, y mañana voy a hacer la prueba del algodón iré al banco y pediré info sobre mi solvencia para supuestamente comprar un tocho... depende de la cara del dire sabré que nivel de pánico existe.


----------



## Tupper (9 Oct 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> ostia han levantado los cortossss



Esta mañana a las 7 hora española. La SEC no ha dicho por el momento si renovará la prohibición.


----------



## Tupper (9 Oct 2008)

Antoine de la Foiegrás dijo:


> ¿Que hemos aprendido hoy?



Yo he aprendido que la canción favorita de la banca es de los Rolling Stones:

"I can get nooo satisfaction"...

Gimme more!


----------



## fmartin (9 Oct 2008)

belier dijo:


> ¿Por que no pedimos chincheta para este hilo?
> Y aún sabieno que el título es un clásico, ¿por que no pedir el cambio por uno más adecuado como "Seguimiento de las Bolsas"?
> 
> Un simple pensamiento fugaz...




Aguantemos el título hasta que tengan que cambiar el nombre del indicador para maquillar las cifras de las caidas. Un buen cambio de nombre es que el Ibex 35 pase a llamarse "los 3 magníficos"


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (9 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Esta mañana a las 7 hora española. La SEC no ha dicho por el momento si renovará la prohibición.



pues ha sido como soltar los toros de san fermin sin haber hecho controles de alcoholemia a la entrada del recorrido


una masacre vamos


----------



## davinci79 (9 Oct 2008)

¡¡¡Y yo que pensaba que hoy rebotaba y terminábamos en verde!!!


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (9 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Yo he aprendido que la canción favorita de la banca es de los Rolling Stones:
> 
> "I can get nooo satisfaction"...
> 
> Gimme more!



Timeeeee is on my side

yes it is

Timeeeeeee is on my side

yes it is


----------



## Tupper (9 Oct 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> pues ha sido como soltar los toros de san fermin sin haber hecho controles de alcoholemia a la entrada del recorrido
> 
> 
> una masacre vamos



Yup. 

La SEC abre hoy la veda: los bajistas operarán de nuevo en Wall Street - 8/10/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## kaos (9 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> Para lerdos en bolsa... ¿Que quiere decir exactamente que entran en subasta? ¿No es lo que se hace ya de normal?



El Ibex está en subasta de las 8:30 a las 9:00 y de las 17:30 a las 17:35, estos son los periodos naturales de subasta.
Cuando está en subasta, no se cruzan operaciones hasta el final, es decir tu puedes poner órdenes para comprar o vender al precio que te parezca, pero estas órdenes no se llevaran a cabo hasta que termine la subasta, al precio de cierre. Por la mañana marcaran el primer precio de las acciones y por la tarde te dará el último precio, o precio de cierre. 


saludos


----------



## creative (9 Oct 2008)

fmartin dijo:


> aguantemos El Título Hasta Que Tengan Que Cambiar El Nombre Del Indicador Para Maquillar Las Cifras De Las Caidas. Un Buen Cambio De Nombre Es Que El Ibex 35 Pase A Llamarse "los 3 Magníficos" :d



Menuda Semana Lleva Esto!!! Madre De Dios Y Mañana Viernes!!!! Lalalala!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Oct 2008)

bueno, he dado orden a ibertrolas... para mañana a ver que tal


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

kaos dijo:


> El Ibex está en subasta de las 8:30 a las 9:00 y de las 17:30 a las 17:35, estos son los periodos naturales de subasta.
> Cuando está en subasta, no se cruzan operaciones hasta el final, es decir tu puedes poner órdenes para comprar o vender al precio que te parezca, pero estas órdenes no se llevaran a cabo hasta que termine la subasta, al precio de cierre. Por la mañana marcaran el primer precio de las acciones y por la tarde te dará el último precio, o precio de cierre.



En el futuro del IBEX no se puede entrar de 8:30 a 9:00 pero puedes ver en tiempo real como va la subasta, entre las 17:30 y 17:35 si que puedes operar.


----------



## Buenas (9 Oct 2008)

belier dijo:


> ¿Por que no pedimos chincheta para este hilo?
> Y aún sabieno que el título es un clásico, ¿por que no pedir el cambio por uno más adecuado como "Seguimiento de las Bolsas"?
> 
> Un simple pensamiento fugaz...



Chincheta si.

Cambio de titulo no, un poco de respeto a CHARLIE.


----------



## kaos (9 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> En el futuro del IBEX no se puede entrar de 8:30 a 9:00 pero puedes ver en tiempo real como va la subasta, entre las 17:30 y 17:35 si que puedes operar.



estaba hablando de contado ! 

se agradace el comentario sobre futuros...

saludos


----------



## Durmiente (9 Oct 2008)

Se ve mas animadito el hilo de bolsa....


A ver. 

Mis previsiones eran ver los 9500 (lo dije este verano o antes, creo) y están en algún lugar de este mismo hilo. Lo que pasa es que la coosa se ha ido de las manos A TODO EL MUNDO

Por ahí he leido que SNB hacía previsiones de ver los 6000 puntos de Ibex sin tardar demasiado.

Me parece excesivo.

No creo que bajemos de los 8.000 puntos a medio plazo... pero creo que de todas formas, NO ES IMPOSIBLE. 

Apostaría a que vemos los 8.500 sin mucha dificultad... pero ¿quien sabe?

Por otro lado, lo del petróleo a menos de 90 dólares estaba cantado. Su rango "natural" (quiero decir, "sin crisis") debería estar entre los 75-90 dólares. Pero ahora, tal y como esta la crisis, el rango puede estar un 10-15% más abajo sin ninguna dificultad. De todos modo esto lo veo más difícil, porque la demanda tiene un mínimo asegurado.

Supongo que no bajará de 75 dólares...

Si la idea es entrar largos en bolsa, creo que no es el momento. Hay que esperar a que haya algo de confianza. Mientras tanto, a ver cómo baja todo.


----------



## wolf45 (9 Oct 2008)

Si no recuerdo mal, hace 2 meses, el indice llego hasta 16000, a dia de hoy peleandonos en si cae de 9900,,,, esto es un record , ademas, el sentimiento general es que llegar a los 6000, es maravilloso, todo es maravilloso. Señores pasen y vean


El problema del capitalismo es: la desigual distribución de la riqueza; y el del socialismo es: la igual distribución de la miseria”. Sir Winston Churchill


----------



## PalPueblo (9 Oct 2008)

La organización de burbuja ta mal, a veces me pierdo entre tanto hilo, aparte de los foros normales creo que habría que tener tres o cuatro hilos importantes (que seguimos mayoritariamente: ppcc, ibex35, niño becerra...) y luego subhilos de esos hilos, como por ejemplo:

¿cuánto cae el IBEX mañana? 

Y la típica porra...


----------



## creative (9 Oct 2008)

TE equivocas, este verano se volvio a los 12.000 puntos y los ejpertos volvieron a hablar, que si el selectivo llegaria a los 14000 puntacos ect ect vamos que la crisis habia pasado.

Y en 2 meses pierden casi 3000 puntos y espera que no acabe el año y nos veamos con 6000 puntos.


----------



## Antenista (9 Oct 2008)

No entiendo tanto histerismo. En el año 2002 estaba por debajo de los 7000 pts.


----------



## abe tofumi (9 Oct 2008)

Joder, uno se va a dar una vuelta en bici sobre las 4 de la tarde, cuando la cosa estaba bastante aburridilla en torno a 10250, y al volver y echar un vistazo rutinario, ve esto...

¡Que tiempos más movidos nos toca vivir!

Ya se ha quedado anticuado aquello que decía Tyler Durden de que esta generación no ha vivido una gran guerra ni una depresión. Lo segundo estamos en ello y lo primero ya veremos.


----------



## txen_txo (9 Oct 2008)

Antenista dijo:


> No entiendo tanto histerismo. En el año 2002 estaba por debajo de los 7000 pts.



y éramos 6 años más jóvenes, pero no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## creative (9 Oct 2008)

ya veras tu que polvorin se esta montando en el caucaso, y la zona entre india pakistan, afanistan y china ya veras tu...


----------



## garabolos (9 Oct 2008)

La Carta de la Bolsa
en breve tiempo no dice eh dice
...."Es decir, hasta mediados del 2010, durante la precrisis, clara tendencia descendente que será amortiguada por las intervenciones (del tipo que sea) que se vayan realizando, tendencia que se acusará a medida que nos aproximemos al año 2010. En teoría, debería producirse el rebote en los 6.000 puntos (como en la fase anterior), sin embargo, pienso que la caída continuará, ¿cuánto?, ni puta idea. "...


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

A riesgo de acabar como ese señor al que por aquí se ridiculiza mucho (y además debo confesar que tengo el mismo nombre que el ) yo aun espero que se produzca el rebote.

Los mínimos de hoy no me los esperaba, pero aunque la tendencia sea bajista extrema mi análisis aun sigue viendo ese rebote que habrá de producirse más tarde o más temprano, el día de mañana va a ser crucial para saber si el análisis se sostiene o no, a pesar de la bajada de hoy mi análisis sigue siendo válido y aun se sustenta (aunque no voy a decir en que se basa) los objetivos que he dado esta mañana siguen en pie.

Mañana es el día clave, si mi análisis resulta fulminado por lo que sea, entonces ya podremos decir que esto está loco de verdad y que no hay quien se salve.


----------



## TocahuevoS (9 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> A riesgo de acabar como ese señor al que por aquí se ridiculiza mucho (y además debo confesar que tengo el mismo nombre que el ) yo aun espero que se produzca el rebote.
> 
> Los mínimos de hoy no me los esperaba, pero aunque la tendencia sea bajista extrema mi análisis aun sigue viendo ese rebote que habrá de producirse más tarde o más temprano, el día de mañana va a ser crucial para saber si el análisis se sostiene o no, a pesar de la bajada de hoy mi análisis sigue siendo válido y aun se sustenta (aunque no voy a decir en que se basa) los objetivos que he dado esta mañana siguen en pie.
> 
> Mañana es el día clave, si mi análisis resulta fulminado por lo que sea, entonces ya podremos decir que esto está loco de verdad y que no hay quien se salve.









Sin acritud


----------



## creative (9 Oct 2008)

EL DOW PIERDE A las 18:49 : 9.116,49 141,61 (1,53%)


----------



## Kaprak63 (9 Oct 2008)

De otro foro donde se comenta la caída del IBEX.


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

TocahuevoS dijo:


> Sin acritud



Muy agudo


----------



## Misterio (9 Oct 2008)

Ha sido muy importante que hoy el S&P no haya perdido los 960 más allá de ahí esta el infierno bursátil.


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Ha sido muy importante que hoy el S&P no haya perdido los 960 más allá de ahí esta el infierno bursátil.



No es por ser fatalista, pero el S&P aun no ha cerrado hoy. Ahora mismo seguimos cerca de mínimos y según como cierren hoy los futuros europeos me estoy oliendo que mañana a primera hora vamos a perforar mínimos de nuevo según como acabe el nikkei.

Como el eurostoxx supere mínimos mañana por la tarde, se acabo, ya puedes dar el S&P por perdido en el infierno, aunque no me cuadra con la semana de vencimiento que nos viene y es que los leones han perdido mucho estos días y querrán recuperar algo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> A riesgo de acabar como ese señor al que por aquí se ridiculiza mucho (y además debo confesar que tengo el mismo nombre que el ) yo aun espero que se produzca el rebote.
> 
> Los mínimos de hoy no me los esperaba, pero aunque la tendencia sea bajista extrema mi análisis aun sigue viendo ese rebote que habrá de producirse más tarde o más temprano, el día de mañana va a ser crucial para saber si el análisis se sostiene o no, a pesar de la bajada de hoy mi análisis sigue siendo válido y aun se sustenta (aunque no voy a decir en que se basa) los objetivos que he dado esta mañana siguen en pie.
> 
> Mañana es el día clave, si mi análisis resulta fulminado por lo que sea, entonces ya podremos decir que esto está loco de verdad y que no hay quien se salve.



Yo creo que rebotará en la zona del 61,8% fibo, más o menos sobre el 94xx, hasta ahí no abriría largos ni loco.

A ver si entra Pillao un dia y nos hace un análisis de los suyos...

Saludos...


----------



## burbufilia (9 Oct 2008)

Kaprak63 dijo:


> De otro foro donde se comenta la caída del IBEX.



Jajajjaja, qué bueno


----------



## Saturno (9 Oct 2008)

Insensatos,ZP se salvará, tiene BARACA.


----------



## Garrafone (9 Oct 2008)

Atención: GM cayendo en barrena, se deja ahora -16.39% La acción a 5,75$ , hace no mucho estaba a mas de 10!!


----------



## EcceHomo (9 Oct 2008)

O empieza a actuar la mano de Dios ya...

O

se va el dow, se va por el barranquillo


----------



## Misterio (9 Oct 2008)

Parece que quieren probar otra vez el 960 del S&P, de seguir así la última media hora se presenta nuevamente a expensas de alguna intervención divina para que esto no se vaya definitivamente a tomar vientos.


----------



## Garrafone (9 Oct 2008)

Weiss Research anuncia que en los próximos años quebrarán 1479 bancos!!!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Oct 2008)

Garrafone dijo:


> Weiss Research anuncia que en los próximos años quebrarán 1479 bancos!!!



Una cifra tan exacta,por fin..mejor equivocarse con cifras de ese tipo que ser vulgar y decir que quebrarán más de 1000 bancos.


----------



## belier (9 Oct 2008)

¿Algun tiempo real o casí bueno para seguir el Abajo Juanes?


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo creo que rebotará en la zona del 61,8% fibo, más o menos sobre el 94xx, hasta ahí no abriría largos ni loco.



Mis análisis siempre se hacen sobre el futuro del eurostoxx que es bastante fiable, el ibex es un índice tan manipulado y con movimientos tan bruscos sin venir a cuento que poco hay que analizar, todo saldrá siempre equivocado, al margen de que su libro de órdenes es como un queso gruyere, muchas veces se queda sin liquidez y sin contrapartida donde quieres vender/comprar.

A largo plazo si se puede analizar algo, a mi también me sale el 9400 como objetivo, pero la mayoría de índices ya han llegado a ese lugar (aunque no todos) así que poco debe faltarle, el DAX tampoco ha llegado aun y es un índice importante en Europa.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (9 Oct 2008)

Los Futuros Del Ibex Cayendo Por Debajo De 9800!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:d


----------



## P05 (9 Oct 2008)

Doble minimo del Dow en 9045 ? 

Si no, muy mala pinta tiene la cosa.


----------



## chameleon (9 Oct 2008)

joder, vaya día nos espera mañana...


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

El futuro del S&P marca 959.50!!


----------



## Garrafone (9 Oct 2008)

Dow 8975 , acaba de perder los 9000


----------



## P05 (9 Oct 2008)

8971 :


----------



## TomCat (9 Oct 2008)

Dow rompe los 9000 !!!


----------



## rosonero (9 Oct 2008)

Desde luego!!!!! Aprovecháis cualquier excusa para sumar mensajes


----------



## DeCafeina (9 Oct 2008)

TomCat dijo:


> Dow rompe los 9000 !!!



Y el SP fulmina los 960

947.80 -37.14 -3.77% 

Miedito


----------



## loblesa (9 Oct 2008)

a este paso no llegamos a noviembre... 1Noviembre pasará de Todos los Santos a Todos los Bancos a la Mierda


----------



## EcceHomo (9 Oct 2008)

Parece que ya está aquí la mano de Dios... ha pegado un buen rebote.


----------



## cit (9 Oct 2008)

Para *belier* y todos a los que pueda interesar

Para seguir el DJ en directo:
Dow Jones Industrial Average Quote

Para seguir el IBEX en directo:
Cotizacion del IBEX, Cotizaciones del IBEX, Información del IBEX


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

Según Cárpatos en 895 del S&P 500 los hedge funds van a cerrar cortos, y me temo que los vamos a alcanzar hoy como las cosas sigan así, aunque es un nivel que aun está lejos.


----------



## Ajoporro (9 Oct 2008)

¿ Cómo van los futuros del Ibex ?


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

Ajoporro dijo:


> ¿ Cómo van los futuros del Ibex ?



Cerrados y bien, gracias, pero creo que mañana no podremos decir lo mismo


----------



## Garrafone (9 Oct 2008)

Ajoporro dijo:


> ¿ Cómo van los futuros del Ibex ?



Ahora mismo 9680

DOW 8920


----------



## Misterio (9 Oct 2008)

944 S&P lo dicho lo ha partido por la mitad y nos encaminamos al infierno, mañana viernes negro probablemente a no ser de alguna nueva medida extraordinaria.


----------



## P05 (9 Oct 2008)

Dow 8.898 :


----------



## ronald29780 (9 Oct 2008)

943,11 :


----------



## Tupper (9 Oct 2008)

Ahora es cuando vamos a ver realmente un goteo a la baja hasta que se purgue todo. No hay inyección ni bajada de tipos concertada que valga. Tendencia bajista máxima.

Agarraos las kalandrakas porque ahora es cuando realmente toca la bajada de la montaña rusa burbujera.

Pasajeros al tren...directos a una Gran Depresión II !!


----------



## Garrafone (9 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> 944 S&P lo dicho lo ha partido por la mitad y nos encaminamos al infierno, mañana viernes negro probablemente a no ser de alguna nueva medida extraordinaria.



Cuál? Que nos exclavizan a todos y pasamos a ser propiedad de la banca? Tipos de interés negatiffos ?


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (9 Oct 2008)

pues el ibex perdiendo los 9700!!!!!!!!!!!!!

y el down perdiendo casi los 8900!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franze (9 Oct 2008)

Moita Tranquilidade, sois unos pesimistas, el apocalipsis no existe, solo existe, la semanita de AIG en el hotel de California!!!!


----------



## Tyrelfus (9 Oct 2008)

GAME OVER

Parece ser que no solo será en octubre, será antes del 15 : :


----------



## Misterio (9 Oct 2008)

Garrafone dijo:


> Cuál? Que nos exclavizan a todos y pasamos a ser propiedad de la banca? Tipos de interés negatiffos ?




Pues cualquier cosa inimaginable, sino no se que puede pasar. 940 S&P o alguién empieza a meter mano o nos vamos a ir mucho más abajo.

Como dijer ayer la gente ya no quiere ganar dinero no quiere perderlo y sobre todo no quiere verse tirándose por la ventana.


----------



## explorador (9 Oct 2008)

a mi me gusta mucho seguir los futuros y el directo en esta página
IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (9 Oct 2008)

8,868.63:::


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

El futuro del S&P ya marca 939 de mínimo, el del DOW 8878


----------



## explorador (9 Oct 2008)

perdón ya veo que la habia puesto juli2002


----------



## Garrafone (9 Oct 2008)

GM Cae un 20%


----------



## Misterio (9 Oct 2008)

Morgan Stanley el 21% se deja, el S&P después de tocar 936 ha subido algo pero no demasiado así que atentos que entramos en el tramo decisivo.


----------



## Ajoporro (9 Oct 2008)

¿ A qué hora española ierra WS?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Oct 2008)

Ajoporro dijo:


> ¿ A qué hora española ierra WS?



en media hora más o menos.


----------



## Amon_Ra (9 Oct 2008)

8,887.98 -370.12 -4.00% dow jones 


Stock price
8,855.32 -402.78 -4.35%


----------



## Garrafone (9 Oct 2008)

GM en mínimos.... de 58 años!!!


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (9 Oct 2008)

urgente en cotizalia.....down pierde los 9000.....niveles de 2003!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (9 Oct 2008)

tochovista no es un genio, sino un visionario.....


imaginad que pasara cuando llegue el 21 de octubre y todo el mundo se acuerde de 1929.... como la peña de la bolsa sea supersticiosa.....miedo me da!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocket (9 Oct 2008)

Iba a escribir lo que Mr. DonJuli acaba de contar. El DJ pierde los 9.000; me atrevería a asegurar que mañana no va a haber rebote... si no siguen las caídas hasta los 9.500.

A que hora abre el Nikkei?


----------



## Tupper (9 Oct 2008)

Y ahora un poco de música para amenizar esta velada tan especial dedicada a todos nuestros forer@s con mucho cariño 



Crash crash crash


----------



## percebe (9 Oct 2008)

por el nivel de 8840 hay un soporte ¿no? me lo puede confirmar alguien

y otra cosa como diablos pongo una cita de otro forero


----------



## TomCat (9 Oct 2008)

La cosa está fatal. -5% !!


----------



## P05 (9 Oct 2008)

El Dow esta a 8793


----------



## cit (9 Oct 2008)

Si aguanta los 8.800 será por que le salva la campana...

Mañana a ver que tal europa...


----------



## percebe (9 Oct 2008)

No me da tiempo a escribir, pues si habia un soporte se lo ha cargado


----------



## Casiano (9 Oct 2008)

Bien, pues preparémosnos para otra noche de emociones.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (9 Oct 2008)

8,810.88 -447.22 -4.83%


----------



## TomCat (9 Oct 2008)

8,786.03 -472.07 -5.10% as of 03:40 PM EDT on 10/09/2008 (DJ Index Delay: 0 mins.)

Edito !!
 8,737.29 -520.81 -5.63% as of 03:41 PM EDT on 10/09/2008 (DJ Index Delay: 0 mins.)

Joder
 8,698.02 -560.08 -6.05% as of 03:41 PM EDT on 10/09/2008 (DJ Index Delay: 0 mins.)


----------



## DeCafeina (9 Oct 2008)

percebe dijo:


> por el nivel de 8840 hay un soporte ¿no? me lo puede confirmar alguien
> 
> y otra cosa como diablos pongo una cita de otro forero



Ya te confirma en propio dow que no.

8,784.84 -473.26 -5.11%

:


----------



## explorador (9 Oct 2008)

Dj -501,86 En Directo Fox News Canal 77 Dig Plus


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (9 Oct 2008)

8,786.99 -471.11 -5.09%


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (9 Oct 2008)

Pues Si Lo Hay Se Jodio-.


Señores........ Down Bajando De 8800...... Y Ibex Futuros A Punto De Perder El Nivel De 9600

Rectifico Aunque No Salga Aqui....ya Va Por 9589!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## percebe (9 Oct 2008)

Hoy tocamos el 8500


----------



## Misterio (9 Oct 2008)

923, mañana que Dios nos pille confesados.


----------



## moncton (9 Oct 2008)

Habeis visto el volumen de transacciones en la ultima hora del DJ?

Acojonante...


----------



## Tupper (9 Oct 2008)

percebe dijo:


> por el nivel de 8840 hay un soporte ¿no? me lo puede confirmar alguien
> 
> y otra cosa como diablos pongo una cita de otro forero



Con una tendencia bajista así no hay soporte que valga, olvídate.

Dale al botón quote a la derecha.


----------



## cit (9 Oct 2008)

8,698.02-560.08 -6.05%
as of 03:41 PM EDT on 10/09/2008 (DJ Index Delay: 0 mins.)

Adios 8700... -6% .. Vaya hostión


----------



## P05 (9 Oct 2008)

Panico total 8684


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (9 Oct 2008)

En la CNBC están con los ojos como platos preguntándose que más se puede hacer para parar la sangría.

Por cierto, allí sale una ventanita con la pantalla de la misma bolsa. Más en directo que esos datos...


----------



## Builder (9 Oct 2008)

Esto no puede ser... el análisis técnico y el de fundamentales (incluso la teoría de líneas) decían claramente que el Dow Jones hoy tenía que subir... joder, a ver cómo se lo explico a mis clientes....


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (9 Oct 2008)

Madre De Dios, Down Va Por Los 8740 Y El Ibex Por Los 9560!!!!!!!!!!!!!! La Ostia Puta!!!!!!


----------



## Amon_Ra (9 Oct 2008)

8,799.81 -458.29 -4.95%
U.S. Markets close in 17 mins
Symbol Value Change Percentage Change
DJIA 8,734.58 -523.52 -5.65%
NASDAQ 1,663.63 -76.70 -4.41%
S&P 500 922.55 -62.39 -6.33%


----------



## explorador (9 Oct 2008)

Adios Dj -571,47


----------



## Buenas (9 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> 923, mañana que Dios nos pille confesados.



<a href="http://www.devocionesypromesas.com.ar/images/JesusMisericordioso2.jpg " target="_blank"><img src=" http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Qe7H0SxvYzY/SO4AiB80-RI/AAAAAAAAA2w/Uw3_4pDIq2E/s400/click+me.jpg" /></a>


----------



## Tupper (9 Oct 2008)

*DOW -5.70%*

US Markets 
Actives Gainers Losers Widely held Dow 30 
Oct 9 3:42pm ET † Change %Change Level 

Dow -527.74 -5.70% 8,730.36


----------



## explorador (9 Oct 2008)

Joder que tontos son los americanos, que hagan como los rusos, bolsa suspendida hasta nuevo aviso


----------



## nicklessss (9 Oct 2008)

*Minimo hasta ahora*

Caida a plomo: 8623


----------



## percebe (9 Oct 2008)

Si no aparece en estos momentos la pasta ,es que lo abandonan a su ,suerte que es lo que deberian haber echo desde un principio.


----------



## TomCat (9 Oct 2008)

*CRACKKKKKKKK!!!*

8,629.05 -629.05 -6.79%
as of 03:46 PM EDT on 10/09/2008 (DJ Index Delay: 0 mins.)


----------



## Misterio (9 Oct 2008)

Buenas dijo:


> <a href="http://www.devocionesypromesas.com.ar/images/JesusMisericordioso2.jpg " target="_blank"><img src=" http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Qe7H0SxvYzY/SO4AiB80-RI/AAAAAAAAA2w/Uw3_4pDIq2E/s400/click+me.jpg" /></a>




Jajajajjajajaj así me gusta que mantengamos el humor en el fin del mundo 

910 hoy era el día del rebote si...


----------



## Tupper (9 Oct 2008)

*DOW -6,16%*

Ladies and gentleman it's a....*CRACK!!!!*


----------



## locoAC (9 Oct 2008)

Por el amor de dios, un torniquete que se nos va!!!

La cornada tiene 2 trayectorias.


----------



## Villols (9 Oct 2008)

-6,98% !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cit (9 Oct 2008)

A este ritmo acaba en 8500 hoy...

A ver que sacan de la manga mañana para amortiguar lo que se viene...


----------



## Sylar (9 Oct 2008)

Los cortos! Los malditos cortos!


----------



## TomCat (9 Oct 2008)

8,602.92 -655.18 -7.08%
as of 03:49 PM EDT on 10/09/2008 (DJ Index Delay: 0 mins.)


----------



## Tupper (9 Oct 2008)

*Dow -6,53%*


----------



## nicklessss (9 Oct 2008)

*Y sigue*

Acaba de tocar los 8600


----------



## EcceHomo (9 Oct 2008)

Por amor de Dios, como siga así pierde hoy los 8.000


----------



## fandemir (9 Oct 2008)

Valor de índice: 8.596,63


----------



## pulpitus (9 Oct 2008)

Donde esta el boton de pause que quiero ir a mear................


----------



## Villols (9 Oct 2008)

Quedan 10 minutos, no?


----------



## cit (9 Oct 2008)

*COTIZALIA:
CRASH EN WALL STREET
Dow (-6,5%), S&P (-8%), Nasdaq (-6%)*

Dow Jones - cotizalia.com-


----------



## Amon_Ra (9 Oct 2008)

U.S. Markets close in 9 mins
Symbol Value Change Percentage Change
DJIA 8,648.00 -610.10 -6.59%
NASDAQ 1,640.38 -99.95 -5.74%
S&P 500 913.53 -71.41 -7.25%


----------



## txen_txo (9 Oct 2008)

Sylar dijo:


> Los cortos! Los malditos cortos!



ala!, ahora la culpa la tenemos los pequeñitos, comos siempre


----------



## Tupper (9 Oct 2008)

*dow -6,61%*


----------



## guille (9 Oct 2008)

Jo jo ,  vaya hostia se da al final


----------



## fandemir (9 Oct 2008)

Que pasara esta noche en japón?
Sera este el principio del fin?


----------



## explorador (9 Oct 2008)

la campana, la toalla, que se vaya la luz, que hagan algo


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Oct 2008)

Paulson en Dios y su voz conmueve más la Tierra que el mismísimo, unas palabritas diciendo que si caerán más y tal y el resto del mundo se ha levantado de la cama de golpe.


----------



## EL FARAON (9 Oct 2008)

fandemir dijo:


> Que pasara esta noche en japón?
> Sera este el principio del fin?



Y mañana en Ejpaña? :


----------



## Tupper (9 Oct 2008)

fandemir dijo:


> Que pasara esta noche en japón?
> Sera este el principio del fin?



Nah, sólo más de lo mismo.


----------



## Misterio (9 Oct 2008)

Estan metiendo mano ahora a buenas horas... 926 el S&P despues de tocar los 909.


----------



## Buenas (9 Oct 2008)

pulpitus dijo:


> Donde esta el boton de pause que quiero ir a mear................



<a href="http://arrekoskoles.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/pause.jpg "><img src=" http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Qe7H0SxvYzY/SO4AiB80-RI/AAAAAAAAA2w/Uw3_4pDIq2E/s400/click+me.jpg" /></a>


----------



## billkaos (9 Oct 2008)

Joer, me iba a tomar hoy una copita por los 10.000 del Ibex y me temo que van a tener que ser más.


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Oct 2008)

Y es que no se puede ir uno a la tasca tranquilo a tomar unas birras ..... joder que caida, a esperar que dicen los analisto.


----------



## moncton (9 Oct 2008)

Que pasa? han bajado los tipos o ha salido el Bernake con el helicoptero?


----------



## DAOIZ_XXI (9 Oct 2008)

Dios, qué latigazos... WS debe parecerse a las galeras de Ben Hur, coñe.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (9 Oct 2008)

Que Estafadores Son Los Del Mundo.es....

No Han Actualizado Desde Las 21.00 Y No Dicen Nada Del Crash...que Asco De Periodismo


----------



## percebe (9 Oct 2008)

llego la pasta


----------



## Tupper (9 Oct 2008)

*dow -6,86%*


----------



## cit (9 Oct 2008)

Parece que ese empujoncito al final va a hacer que aguanten por encima de los 8700...

Madre de Dios que hostión se han metido...

Mañana Europa va a temblar.


----------



## Tupper (9 Oct 2008)

Se ha recuperado!!!


----------



## Misterio (9 Oct 2008)

Subió hasta los 930 y ahora se ha vuelto a desplomar a 917, que última hora señores increíble.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (9 Oct 2008)

Ha Cerrao En 8677 Creo


----------



## tonuel (9 Oct 2008)

Parece que mañana el ibex va a abrir con un bajón de cojones... 



Saludos


----------



## trichetin (9 Oct 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Y es que no se puede ir uno a la tasca tranquilo a tomar unas birras ..... joder que caida, a esperar que dicen los analisto.



te imaginas a partir de mañana la gente en los abres que en lugar del jurgol pida que pongan Bloomber TV? jajajaja. Todo el mundo sudando y gritando por el movil "JODER!! QUE VENDAS!!! ¿¿¿ME DAN IGUAL TUS ANALISTOS!!! jejejeje


----------



## fandemir (9 Oct 2008)

8.681,37 
576,73 (6,23%)


----------



## kaxkamel (9 Oct 2008)

*re*

pues va a ser que sí.

algún día les contaremos a nuestros nietos...
"... sucedió en OCTUBRE..."


----------



## Misterio (9 Oct 2008)

Espera que la subasta sigue 914...


----------



## Villols (9 Oct 2008)

Ya se está meneando... jejeje
Última hora: Crash en Wall Street


----------



## explorador (9 Oct 2008)

yo estoy viendo -629,37 ¿por que?


----------



## Daltor (9 Oct 2008)

kaxkamel dijo:


> pues va a ser que sí.
> 
> algún día les contaremos a nuestros nietos...
> "... sucedió en OCTUBRE..."



si esto sigue asi no veremos a nuestros nietos.


----------



## Rocket (9 Oct 2008)

La crisis del 29 es una mierda comparada con la que ésta va a suponer. Las condiciones son distintas, afortunadamente tenemos fondos de reserva, dinero que parece que se crea mágicamente de la nada... pero la que se va a liar es MUY GORDA.


----------



## Carnivale (9 Oct 2008)

Por favor, que alguien me explique lo de hoy en el Ibex y en el Dow. Yo no entiendo nada.:


----------



## Casiano (9 Oct 2008)

-7,13 ¿Eso está bien???


----------



## Tupper (9 Oct 2008)

kaxkamel dijo:


> pues va a ser que sí.
> 
> algún día les contaremos a nuestros nietos...
> "... sucedió en OCTUBRE..."



*Octubre rojo.*


----------



## explorador (9 Oct 2008)

joder por que va ahora por -668,40?


----------



## El_Presi (9 Oct 2008)

tranquilos que a final de mes Paulson comienza a comprar acciones de bancos 

Bloomberg.com: Worldwide


----------



## TomCat (9 Oct 2008)

Todavía no ha terminado !

 8,589.70 -668.40 -7.22%
as of 04:06 PM EDT on 10/09/2008 (DJ Index Delay: 0 mins.)


----------



## nicklessss (9 Oct 2008)

explorador dijo:


> yo estoy viendo -629,37 ¿por que?



Pues en mi pantalla pone -666,66. 

????


----------



## Tupper (9 Oct 2008)

*Dow -7.30%*

Hemos hecha Historia esta noche.

Ha sido un placer caballeros.


----------



## sicran (9 Oct 2008)

No entiendo casi nada...pero...



> XGM	General Mtrs Corp	3.68	-1.67	-31.21%	137,908



La General Motors ha perdido hoy más de un 30% de su valor???



> EGB	Deutsche Bk Ag Ldn Brh	10.04	-14.96	-59.84%	4,430



Esto es el deutsche bank?? -60% en un día??!!

:


----------



## El_Presi (9 Oct 2008)

nos tiraremos 20 minutos de subasta como hace 2 semanas


----------



## moncton (9 Oct 2008)

> Pues en mi pantalla pone -666,66.
> 
> ????




Esos son los Illuminati, que se estan cachondeando


----------



## Garrafone (9 Oct 2008)

8579

-678.91


----------



## Carnivale (9 Oct 2008)

nicklessss dijo:


> Pues en mi pantalla pone -666,66.
> 
> ????



Hostias, el advenimiento del Anticristo.








Ya si que la hemos jodido.


----------



## Misterio (9 Oct 2008)

8579 el Dow y 909 el S&P


----------



## Villols (9 Oct 2008)

En meneame han votado más como cansina que meneado. Asi vamos, en portada emilio rodriguez menendez.
SIC


----------



## Jucari (9 Oct 2008)

Por Dios....que ha pasado???...he salido 3 horitas...y me encuentro con esto...

DJ -7,33%
S&P - 7,60%

:

Explicadmelo porfa...


----------



## explorador (9 Oct 2008)

la cifra definitiva es -678,91 para un nivel 8579,19, un -7,33


----------



## Garrafone (9 Oct 2008)

General Motors -31%


----------



## percebe (9 Oct 2008)

Es realmente preocupante ,que a pesar de la inyeccion que le han metido en los ultimos minutos, se la comido practicamente enterita 
Algo raro esta pasando ,¡ah! que ya lo sabiamos ,por lo menos algunos 
Lo peor es que hay un olor a mierda y no se sabe de donde viene.


----------



## Casiano (9 Oct 2008)

-7.30%::: ¿Se ha terminado ya?


----------



## Garrafone (9 Oct 2008)

Wells Fargo -15%


----------



## luisfernando (9 Oct 2008)

claro que son los illuminatis coño, habeis si os dais cuenta que hoy : 9-10-2008 = 11


----------



## Misterio (9 Oct 2008)

El futibex pierde 450 puntos, vamos a ver como vienen los japoneses pero ya digo que mañana el principio va a ser de temblar.


----------



## elfin (9 Oct 2008)

LLevo leyendo el foro desde hace muchísimo, ha llegado la hora de registrarse, porque esto es:

EL FIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (9 Oct 2008)

Y El Oro Subiendo Sube Sube


----------



## Tupper (9 Oct 2008)

*DOW -7,33%* confirmado.


----------



## El_Presi (9 Oct 2008)

¿mañana tipos al 0? ¿plan de rescate de 10000000000000000000000000$€?


----------



## elfin (9 Oct 2008)

¿Como abrirá mañana el Ibex?


----------



## Buenas (9 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Por Dios....que ha pasado???...he salido 3 horitas...y me encuentro con esto...
> 
> DJ -7,33%
> S&P - 7,60%
> ...



<a href="http://www.triadamedia.com/data/oliver/ilustraciones/blabla.jpg "><img src=" http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Qe7H0SxvYzY/SO4AiB80-RI/AAAAAAAAA2w/Uw3_4pDIq2E/s400/click+me.jpg" /></a>


----------



## Tupper (9 Oct 2008)

No me extrañaría que hubiere algún rebote puntual mañana en algún momento.

Pero creo que ya la confianza está definitivamente quebrada después de lo de esta noche. *-678.91*


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (9 Oct 2008)

En Cotizalia Dicen Que Es El Mayor Crash Desde 1987.... Yo Diria Desde 1929

-7,5 El Dow, -8 El S+p Y -5,5 El Nasdaq


----------



## txen_txo (9 Oct 2008)

elfin dijo:


> LLevo leyendo el foro desde hace muchísimo, ha llegado la hora de registrarse, porque esto es:
> 
> EL FIN!!!!!!!!!!!!



Juás, llegas a los postres


----------



## luisfernando (9 Oct 2008)

el ibex mañana terminara en verde un 1% pues el LUNES CIERRA LA BOLSA ESPAÑOLA NO?? ES FIESTA ... si abre la bolsa el lunes pues la tendremos rojo como la arteria


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

Según mi broker:

S&P 500: 912.75 mínimo: 905.50
Dow Jones: 8604 mínimo: no sale 

edito: me refiero a los futuros mini del CME, claro.


----------



## elfin (9 Oct 2008)

El Pais:
Pérdidas en las bolsas tras el anuncio del FMI del riesgo de una "recesión global" · ELPAÍS.com
Cotizalia:
 La recesión llama a la puerta


----------



## guille (9 Oct 2008)

txen_txo dijo:


> Juás, llegas a los postres



Que va hombre, si esto acaba de empezar..


----------



## Borjita burbujas (9 Oct 2008)

TOMAD VICIOSILLOS ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Georgia Hale (9 Oct 2008)

Oyes que a 9/10/2008 el Wall Street se ha dejado el 7 %, y el IBEX mañana?? :


----------



## explorador (9 Oct 2008)

segun ellos es la mayor caida de la bolsa neoyorkina


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

elfin dijo:


> El Pais:
> Pérdidas en las bolsas tras el anuncio del FMI del riesgo de una "recesión global" · ELPAÍS.com
> Cotizalia:
> La recesión llama a la puerta
> ...



El fabricante de excusas nunca es impuntual, siempre está ahí para tomarnos el pelo de la forma que se le ocurra en ese momento ¿de verdad alguien se cree esa excusa?


----------



## Rocket (9 Oct 2008)

Veremos al ibex en los 6000 antes de lo que pensamos? Yo pensé que tocaría fondo sobre los 8500... el tiempo lo dirá.


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

Al menos en algo si que voy a acertar, mañana veremos mínimos por la mañana 

Si el gap de apertura llega a los 9400 del ibex es posible que ya veamos el rebote, o el lateral, porque aquí nadie va a querer meter ni un duro, encefalograma plano, ni los creadores de mercado van arriesgar mañana.


----------



## elfin (9 Oct 2008)




----------



## Jucari (9 Oct 2008)

ATTACH]4609[/ATTACH]

Mi madre PUPA!!!!!!....mirad los futuros del IBEX...[


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (9 Oct 2008)

oye el lunes es laborable...... es 13, la fiesta es el 12


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Oct 2008)

Amigos, fijaos, fijaos, en el intento de repunte a última hora.

Fijaos bien, porque en ese momento Paulson se ha fundido parte de los 700.000 millones. :




Borjita burbujas dijo:


> TOMAD VICIOSILLOS ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Sylar (9 Oct 2008)

recordad hermanos que hace exactamente un año, el 9 de octubre de 2007, el dow cojones cerraba en lo que todavía es su máximo histórico: 14.164.
Cierre de hoy: 8.579. En un año ha bajado casi 5.600 puntos, que no es tanto: solo un 40%. Hasta los 6000 aun queda margen.


----------



## Rocket (9 Oct 2008)

Oye Mr. Jucari... de donde sacas esos futuros??? :


----------



## El_Presi (9 Oct 2008)

Sylar dijo:


> recordad hermanos que hace exactamente un año, el 9 de octubre de 2007, el dow cojones cerraba en lo que todavía es su máximo histórico: 14.164.
> Cierre de hoy: 8.579. En un año ha bajado casi 5.600 puntos, que no es tanto: solo un 40%. Hasta los 6000 aun queda margen.



pues yo antes de bajar el precio de mis acciones un 40%, se las regalo al banco


----------



## Sylar (9 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> pues yo antes de bajar el precio de mis acciones un 40%, se las regalo al banco



Yo prefiero quemarlas.
Que grandes inversores somos, eh?


----------



## Rocket (9 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> pues yo antes de bajar el precio de mis acciones un 40%, se las regalo al banco



XDDDDD 

Y el banco las subastará rebajándolas un 80%, el cual es su valor REAL!


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Oct 2008)

Pues eso .................



Carpatos dijo:


> Anlisis de Crpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets
> 
> Subasta de Lehman
> 
> Entre hoy mañana los que vendieron credit defaults swaps de Lehman los están teniendo que pagar, y parece tiene mucho que ver con el nuevo desastre que acabamos de ver.


----------



## fmartin (9 Oct 2008)

joder, me voy al gimnasio y la liais....a ver, quien ha llamado a WS a decir que el gobierno español afirma la fortaleza yanki?


----------



## loblesa (9 Oct 2008)

Sovereign -21,37%


----------



## explorador (9 Oct 2008)

IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices.. en esta pagina tienes los futuros


----------



## chameleon (9 Oct 2008)

¿cómo es posible que perdamos casi 500 puntos al día?
vaya agujero negro tenemos en las bolsas


----------



## fmartin (9 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿cómo es posible que perdamos casi 500 puntos al día?
> vaya agujero negro tenemos en las bolsas




Será culpa del experimento de Suiza


----------



## Alexandros (9 Oct 2008)

Cheers foreros!


----------



## Locke (9 Oct 2008)

Joder, si es que es una locura... Sales 3 horitas y cuando vuelves el dow ha bajado a los infiernos a hacer una visita!

Voy a releer por ahí atrás a ver que me he perdido. Por cierto, ¿En cuanto esta ahora?

Saludos!


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (9 Oct 2008)

pues ajora....

down 8589

ibex 9470


Saludoss de madrid 2004


----------



## trichetin (9 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Oye Mr. Jucari... de donde sacas esos futuros??? :



IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..

Trichet el traidor para servirle


----------



## Jucari (9 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Oye Mr. Jucari... de donde sacas esos futuros??? :



IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..


----------



## Rocket (9 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿cómo es posible que perdamos casi 500 puntos al día?
> vaya agujero negro tenemos en las bolsas



El sistema económico actual está basado en LA CONFIANZA. Sólo existe impreso un 10% de todo el dinero que se mueve, el otro 90% es pura FE.

Tenemos suficiente fe en nuestro sistema económico??? :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Oct 2008)

Los futuros del ibex aguantan en el último soporte que le queda... el del 9450, si ese cae, bienvenidos al infierno...

Nos iríamos a buscar el mínimo del 2003, 5452puntos (Glups...)

Dormir bien, mañana puede ser el día D. Saludos...


----------



## pacomer (9 Oct 2008)

Ya veréis las consecuencias de esto sobre el empleo: los 100.000 desempleados mensuales se van a quedan cortos. Vamos a pasar del 20% de desempleo en tiempo récord.


----------



## goliardo (9 Oct 2008)

Creo que se me están atragantando las palomitas.

Estamos mal acostumbrados. Llevamos media vida viendo subir las bolsas.

Acojonante.


----------



## SuperPoblación (9 Oct 2008)

A ver si se hunde todo rapidito y en unos meses podemos volver a una pseudonormalidad, que ya estoy hasta los huevos.


----------



## pep007 (9 Oct 2008)

*San tochovista crucificado*

Hermanos Burbujistas, ha llegado el momento de sacar en procesion a San Tochovista crucificado, cuento con vosotros como costaleros, yo es que me he pedido el traje de romano con latigo....


----------



## Caída a Plomo (9 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> pues yo antes de bajar el precio de mis acciones un 40%, se las regalo al banco



JA JA JA JA Buenísimo


----------



## marcos1975es (9 Oct 2008)

Yo estuve aquí....

Hay que ver qué pocos somos pero que joputas....


----------



## Tupper (9 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Amigos, fijaos, fijaos, en el intento de repunte a última hora.
> 
> Fijaos bien, porque en ese momento Paulson se ha fundido parte de los 700.000 millones. :



Si lo ví en directo y no sabía qué coño era. Estaba en -6.30% y súbitamente cayó en picado a -5% y luego volvió a remontar en el after hours a -7,33%.


----------



## Buenas (9 Oct 2008)

pep007 dijo:


> Hermanos Burbujistas, ha llegado el momento de sacar en procesion a San Tochovista crucificado, cuento con vosotros como costaleros, yo es que me he pedido el traje de romano con latigo....



<a href="http://www.disfracesmurillo.com/doc/es-romano-da-035.jpg " target="_blank"><img src=" http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Qe7H0SxvYzY/SO4AiB80-RI/AAAAAAAAA2w/Uw3_4pDIq2E/s400/click+me.jpg" /></a>


----------



## Tupper (9 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> El sistema económico actual está basado en LA CONFIANZA. Sólo existe impreso un 10% de todo el dinero que se mueve, el otro 90% es pura FE.
> 
> Tenemos suficiente fe en nuestro sistema económico??? :



Ya lo decía REM, losing my religion...


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

De cotizalia:

*WALL STREET, EL PEOR AÑO DESDE 1937
Dow (-39%), S&P (-38%), Nasdaq (-37,9%)*


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> El sistema económico actual está basado en LA CONFIANZA. Sólo existe impreso un 10% de todo el dinero que se mueve, el otro 90% es pura FE.
> 
> Tenemos suficiente fe en nuestro sistema económico??? :



Creo que acabaremos volviendo al patrón oro, será la única forma de recuperar la confianza perdida.

Vamos a ver como arranca asia que debe estar a punto de empezar, hoy no dormiría, pero no hay más remedio.


----------



## fmartin (9 Oct 2008)

Buenas dijo:


> <a href="http://www.disfracesmurillo.com/doc/es-romano-da-035.jpg "><img src=" http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Qe7H0SxvYzY/SO4AiB80-RI/AAAAAAAAA2w/Uw3_4pDIq2E/s400/click+me.jpg" /></a>



hombre, mejor algo más acorde a la situación


----------



## esclavo (9 Oct 2008)

el_presi dijo:


> pues Yo Antes De Bajar El Precio De Mis Acciones Un 40%, Se Las Regalo Al Banco



:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Misterio (9 Oct 2008)

Tenéis página para seguir el Nikkei ?.


----------



## fmartin (9 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Ya lo decía REM, losing my religion...



Acertaste el grupo, pero erraste en la canción...The end of the world as we know it (and i feel fine) 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cGqroT1FZ5Y&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cGqroT1FZ5Y&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Tupper (9 Oct 2008)

*BLACK THURSDAY* 9 *octubre *2008

Tupper was here.


----------



## Tupper (9 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Tenéis página para seguir el Nikkei ?.



Invertia.............


----------



## Rocket (9 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que acabaremos volviendo al patrón oro, será la única forma de recuperar la confianza perdida.



El vaticano invirtió la semana pasada todos sus ahorros en oro... por algo será.



> Vamos a ver como arranca asia que debe estar a punto de empezar, hoy no dormiría, pero no hay más remedio.



Viendo el Dow Jones ya cerrado, y el Nikkei esta noche, tendremos una aproximación muy buena de cómo irá el IBEX mañana... a salvo de nuevas sorpresas.

Les queda algún cartucho más al FMI, el BCE, y a EEUU???


----------



## Tupper (9 Oct 2008)

fmartin dijo:


> Acertaste el grupo, pero erraste en la canción...The end of the world as we know it (and i feel fine)



ja ja ja. sí era por lo de la pérdida de faith/confianza.

Pero tu canción es mejor para este momento


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Tenéis página para seguir el Nikkei ?.



Aquí, por ejemplo


----------



## Locke (9 Oct 2008)

¿A que hora abre el Nikkei a todo esto?


----------



## wolfy (9 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> ¿A que hora abre el Nikkei a todo esto?



a eso de las 3Am

Pero tampoco te pierdas la Bolsa Australiana


----------



## Misterio (9 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Aquí, por ejemplo



Gracias


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Les queda algún cartucho más al FMI, el BCE, y a EEUU???



Yo creo que aun pueden bajar tipos, pero ya se ha demostrado para que ha servido la bajada, para aumentar todavía más el miedo que ya había.

Por cierto, el VIX (índice de volatilidad) alcanzó su máximo histórico en 2001 en 45.08, pues bien, lleva desde el 6 de octubre de 2008 por encima, en ningún momento ha vuelto a esa cota, ni siquiera en los mínimos del día, y creo que mientras no vuelva vamos a seguir viendo días como estos.


----------



## fmartin (9 Oct 2008)

joder...cómo está el patio...se me quitan las ganas de acostarme, no vaya a ser que me despierte y el mundo ya no exista


----------



## Tupper (9 Oct 2008)

The Naked Short Sellers Strike Back !!

Se han vengado a base de bien los que se pusieron cortos tras la prohibición de la SEC. Je je el arma secreta.


----------



## Perchas (9 Oct 2008)

Como me acuerdo como se metían con "Negrofuturo" y su plata, ahora es él quien se descojona de risa.

Congratulations Negrofuturo, usted si que sabe.


----------



## rotovator (9 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> los 9800, me mojo, ala
> 
> 
> como solo pierdo el apellido...




Creo que tecleaste mal el número y cambiaste el 9 por el 8.... ¿Verdad!


----------



## Rocket (9 Oct 2008)

Perchas dijo:


> Como me acuerdo como se metían con "Negrofuturo" y su plata, ahora es él quien se descojona de risa.
> 
> Congratulations Negrofuturo, usted si que sabe.



Mmm... la plata no ha variado mucho su valor... incluso ha bajado un poquitín con respecto a las últimas semanas.

Silver Chart - Live Commodity Trading Chart


----------



## Samzer (9 Oct 2008)

No os perdais a Bush esta noche, parece que sale a la palestra hoy también, los japos estarán temblando jeje.


----------



## Mother of owneds (9 Oct 2008)

Yo creo que una opcion podria ser obligar por decretazo internacional a presentar balances y declarar perdidas a todo bicho viviente. Se debería haber hecho hace un año.


----------



## Misterio (9 Oct 2008)

Algo nuevo sacaran, probablemente lo de que el Tesoro americano meta mano en el balance de los bancos, pero bueno da igual mañana sigue habiendo CDS de Lehman no?


----------



## Sylar (9 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> The Naked Short Sellers Strike Back !!
> 
> Se han vengado a base de bien los que se pusieron cortos tras la prohibición de la SEC. Je je el arma secreta.



No consigo encontrar una foto de los cortos en pelotas, pero esta valdrá:

¡¡¡¡La venganza de los cortos!!!!







El alto que les echa la bronca es Christopher Cox, presidente de la SEC y el pavo que les prohibió. Hoy han tenido su venganza.


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Oct 2008)

Si no me equivoco, orden de apertura bolsa pacifistas ...

Nueva Zelanda, 12h tag NZ50
Australia, 1h tag AORD
Japon, 2h tag N225

De las otras paso, la china creo que abre sobre las 3 o 3 1/2


----------



## fmartin (9 Oct 2008)

Sylar dijo:


> No consigo encontrar una foto de los cortos en pelotas, pero esta valdrá:
> 
> ¡¡¡¡La venganza de los cortos!!!!
> 
> ...




A ti te va este rollo,no?


----------



## dabuti (9 Oct 2008)

¿Donde se mira la bolsa rusa (si Putin deja que funcione) ?

Gracias


----------



## Garrafone (9 Oct 2008)

Tochovista merece una estatua en plena Castellana


----------



## Garrafone (9 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿Donde se mira la bolsa rusa (si Putin deja que funcione) ?
> 
> Gracias



Creo que está cerrada "_hasta nuevo aviso_" desde ayer que bajó un 14% en el rato que estuvo abierta

Poco serios los rusos


----------



## Buenas (9 Oct 2008)

Garrafone dijo:


> Tochovista merece una estatua en plena Castellana




<a href="http://www.traveladventures.org/continents/europe/images/castellana01.jpg " target="_blank"><img src=" http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Qe7H0SxvYzY/SO4AiB80-RI/AAAAAAAAA2w/Uw3_4pDIq2E/s400/click+me.jpg" /></a>


----------



## un marronazo (9 Oct 2008)

me voy a tomar unas cervezas y 8679?????? ca pasao que el oro ha subido a 900 0tra vez?


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

Y menos mal que para Reuters las perspectivas de hoy eran buenas...

GLOBAL MARKETS-Some calm returns after coordinated rate cuts | Markets | Markets News | Reuters


Miedo me da mañana 10


----------



## Buenas (10 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> me voy a tomar unas cervezas y 8679?????? ca pasao que el oro ha subido a 900 0tra vez?



<a href=" http://www.mallaeta.com/mallaeta/uploads/2006/11/WindowsLiveWriter/Unminutoparasonreir_663D/borracho%5B1%5D.gif" target="_blank"><img src=" http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Qe7H0SxvYzY/SO4AiB80-RI/AAAAAAAAA2w/Uw3_4pDIq2E/s400/click+me.jpg" /></a>


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

lacosa esta malita 


en ig markets esta con: 

ibex 9512 puntos

dow 8611 puntos


----------



## un marronazo (10 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> lacosa esta malita
> 
> 
> en ig markets esta con:
> ...



9512??? :será en octubre.... ha comprar oro y arroz de calasparra


----------



## chollero (10 Oct 2008)

Mercado Periodo Vender Comprar Cambio % Cam Actualizar Máximo Mínimo 

Japón 225 - 8360 8380 -795 -8.67 23:22:50 9405 8360 




EL NIKKEI-235 EN LA PREAPERTURA, - 8,67 %


----------



## explorador (10 Oct 2008)

joder con los japos, donde van a llegar cuando abran


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

el futuro iBEX ya -400 y,,,,,,,,empeorando.

¡Donde esté la rusa!


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Me voy a dormir....mañana sera otro dia....peor que hoy.....hay que coger fuerzas....


----------



## Sylar (10 Oct 2008)

¿ya esta aqui el turno de noche? Porque yo a los japos no me quedo, tengo que ir a lanzar cortos por la ventana...


----------



## Ajoporro (10 Oct 2008)

Joer, cómo está el patio...


----------



## sicran (10 Oct 2008)

Yo estoy cada día "por las noches" (estoy en California) .

Soy nuevo en el foro, no me quiero perder tampoco el fin de los días XD.


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Yo también me voy a dormir... que tengo que trabajar mañana, y eso no es moco de pavo, sobre todo con lo que se nos viene encima.

Menuda semanita negra... en cuatro días el IBEX ha perdido unos 1500 puntos... y que no sean 2.000 mañana viernes.


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

sicran dijo:


> Yo estoy cada día "por las noches" (estoy en California) .
> 
> Soy nuevo en el foro, no me quiero perder tampoco el fin de los días XD.



Hola y bienvenido. ¿Vives en California? Tengo un par de preguntas... ¿qué ambiente se respira allí con esto de la crisis? ¿Realmente influye tanto la crisis en las elecciones en contra de MCCain?


----------



## Alexandros (10 Oct 2008)

sicran dijo:


> Yo estoy cada día "por las noches" (estoy en California) .
> 
> Soy nuevo en el foro, no me quiero perder tampoco el fin de los días XD.



Pues ya nos contarás en tiempo real lo que pasa, estás en el epicentro del terremoto .

Ten mucho cuidado. Pon atención a las trompetas del apocalipsis que suenan en clave de repetidas bajadas en los mercados bursátiles. El siguiente actor es la banca comercial interpretando el requiem por el ahorrador. Un "corralito" de estas características podría colapsar *aerolineas* y* telecomunicaciones* por un tiempo indefinido. ¡Ojo al dato!


----------



## sicran (10 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Hola y bienvenido. ¿Vives en California? Tengo un par de preguntas... ¿qué ambiente se respira allí con esto de la crisis? ¿Realmente influye tanto la crisis en las elecciones en contra de MCCain?



De hecho, des de agosto estamos en California (LA) y aquí estaremos hasta el 7 de enero (en teoría jeje).

La verdad es que a la gente no parece importarle mucho la crisis, no se, no puedo comparar porque nunca antes he estado aquí, pero la gente va con sus cochazos gastando gasolina a manta y llenando los centros comerciales los fines de semana.

Eso sí, por lo menos en la universidad, que es donde estoy, están bastante "molestos", o discuten a menudo, con las hipotecas y todas estas cosas, pero no parecen realmente preocupados.

Además, creo que aquí también hay mucha mentira (o verdad a medias, como prefiráis) en los "media", porque, al menos a las personas que he preguntado, nadie sabe nada de lo de Islandia (un país en quiebra! y nadie lo sabe).

PD: nosotros de momento ya estuvimos un mes de parranda visitando el oeste de USA (increible viaje), que nos quiten lo bailao .


----------



## Borjita burbujas (10 Oct 2008)

*Cuidado con este corto que tiene malas pulgas. *


----------



## Rojillo_ (10 Oct 2008)

Al final no somos tan distintos.




Hasta mañana. O lo que sea.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (10 Oct 2008)

A veces parece que estando por aquí es como si estuviera metiendo el dedo en la llaga y urgando a base de bien, así que hoy voy a dormir muy poco :o

Mañana me pasaré por otra llaga, a ver donde se abre.


----------



## kaxkamel (10 Oct 2008)

*re*

yo también me voy a la piltra.

si llega el fin del mundo... si los quiere fritos, decidle que se espere.
no me levanto hasta las 7.00.
si se conforma con unas marías... en el cajón de la izquierda, justo al lado del cola-cao.


----------



## Lionel Hutz (10 Oct 2008)

*aupa*

kaxkamel tu por aqui,
hoy soy el mas acojonado del foro, mañana se supone que tenemos que pagar la entrada y 1º cuota del piso vpo, mañana entro en v3. punto de no retorno.


----------



## Aitor Menta (10 Oct 2008)

Pues al final tochovista tenía razón... el petardazo está siendo en octubre

Con el batacazo de hoy del Dow-Jones ¿cerrarán mañana las bolsas? 


Buenas noches y buena suerte


----------



## muchomiedo (10 Oct 2008)

posiblemente el mejor ibex del mundo






La Carta de la Bolsa


> Es decir, hasta mediados del 2010, durante la precrisis, clara tendencia descendente que será amortiguada por las intervenciones (del tipo que sea) que se vayan realizando, tendencia que se acusará a medida que nos aproximemos al año 2010. En teoría, debería producirse el rebote en los 6.000 puntos (como en la fase anterior), sin embargo, pienso que la caída continuará, ¿cuánto?, ni puta idea.


----------



## javvier (10 Oct 2008)

Donde miráis los futuros del Ibex a esta hora de la noche?
Donde cotizan?


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (10 Oct 2008)

javvier dijo:


> Donde miráis los futuros del Ibex a esta hora de la noche?
> Donde cotizan?



Creo que aquí

IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..


----------



## Lionel Hutz (10 Oct 2008)

en positivo oro y petroleo


----------



## DrOtis (10 Oct 2008)

Aussie Market in freefall
ASX: Australian stock market news


----------



## DrOtis (10 Oct 2008)

S & P/asx 200 
4,093.70

*225.80 (5.23%)*


----------



## wolfy (10 Oct 2008)

DrOtis dijo:


> S & P/asx 200
> 4,093.70
> 
> *225.80 (5.23%)*



Joder! Australia en caida libre!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrelfus (10 Oct 2008)

Mañana...........

Hay Dios mío, la que se nos viene...


----------



## Garrafone (10 Oct 2008)

¿Dónde se pueden ver los futuros del Nikkei? 

Tiene pinta de que va a estar entretenido todo el dia de mañana el Ibex


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

se sabe algo de japon....


----------



## luarca84 (10 Oct 2008)

Lionel Hutz dijo:


> kaxkamel tu por aqui,
> hoy soy el mas acojonado del foro, mañana se supone que tenemos que pagar la entrada y 1º cuota del piso vpo, mañana entro en v3. punto de no retorno.



No lo hagas :, con la que está cayendo no compres. 
Podría ser un suicidio financiero.


----------



## Lionel Hutz (10 Oct 2008)

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=^AORD&d=1b
velo tu mismo


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

ostia puta...mirad esto

os juro que no lo he retocado, pa mi que hay algun burbujista que quiere crear pánico..... han cambiado los numero y acojona un huevo


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

ostia pero si es que es verdad, habla del año... acojonante


----------



## DrOtis (10 Oct 2008)

Se refiere al año, no al día!!!


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

Ya Ves... Ostia Tio Que Acojone Y Que Owned Por Precipitado Para Mi Jejeje


----------



## el arquitecto (10 Oct 2008)

aqui os dejo la grafica del nikkei







se auto-actualiza si recargais la pagina...

-140 abertura (menuda sinfonia nos espera!)


----------



## Lionel Hutz (10 Oct 2008)

luarca84 dijo:


> No lo hagas :, con la que está cayendo no compres.
> Podría ser un suicidio financiero.



no voy a pedir hipoteca, asumo el riesgo de que la libre caiga 60%, pero es que aun asi me viene bien, lo unico me preocupa que caiga la libre un 70-80%.
eso me seria una patada en mis owneds


----------



## Lionel Hutz (10 Oct 2008)

buenas noches me voy a la cama, no se si dormire.
de momento dare largas para poner el dinero,...


----------



## sicran (10 Oct 2008)

El nikkei, a los 5 minutos de abrir:



> 8,878.65 - 278.84


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

Eso Cuanto Es


-3 %???????????


----------



## sicran (10 Oct 2008)

Nikkei



> 9:11 (11 minutos después de abrir)
> 8,743.44 - 414.05 (aprox. un -4.5%)



Nikkei futuros (diciembre) despeñándose más de un 10%?¿? (no entiendo de economía, así que no se como se interpreta eso):



> Nikkei 225 Futures (Dec 08) 8,190 -1,010




S&P/ASX 200



> 4045.1 -275.8 -6.38%



La foto del titular "Australian shares plunge more than 5% after Wall Street slumps overnight.":


----------



## Garrafone (10 Oct 2008)

Nikkei -546.25


----------



## wolfy (10 Oct 2008)

Garrafone dijo:


> Nikkei -546.25



Joder! esta noche es para no dormir, Como siga así la suspenden y mañana Europa no abre.

Ya verás


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

ostia 5,46....sera.... y si eso de 10 % es para despúes menudo 10 de octubre....

el 10 del 10 la bolsa bajando un 10 % tendría su gracia... si detras de eso no hubiese paro y desolacion...


----------



## Z.Zar (10 Oct 2008)




----------



## DrOtis (10 Oct 2008)

En Australia -6.71% y a punto de romper la barrera de los 4000 (no está tan bajo desde Dic 2004)


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

porque si ayer bajó -46 y eran -0,50%

hoy -546 sería más o menos un 6.5 %


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

mañana al final no me levanto


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (10 Oct 2008)

Pues los futuros del Ibex

-560 a las 2:21


----------



## sicran (10 Oct 2008)

El Pobrecito Hablador dijo:


> Pues los futuros del Ibex
> 
> -560 a las 2:21



Según IGMarkets, la cosa anda así...:



> España 35 9353 9371 02:22 -555
> Wall Street 8357 8363 02:22 -320



Madre mía, alguien tiene paracaídas para los japoneses? (hace 20 minutos que han abierto!):



> 8,482.22 - 675.27



Australia:


> 4011.7 -309.2 -7.16%


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

ostias...mañana es el dia, el fin de otro banco cae o es que cae mañana!


----------



## telefrancisco (10 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> ostias...mañana es el dia, el fin de otro banco cae o es que cae mañana!



Mañana será la quiebra mundial: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/78116-hilo-oficial-quiebra-mundial.html


----------



## DrOtis (10 Oct 2008)

Y el dólar australiano en caída libre: AUD 0,4944 €
(el mínimo en los últimos 5 años había sido 0.56)


----------



## sicran (10 Oct 2008)

El miedo es imparable ya.

Nikkei:


> 8,359.20 - 798.29



Futuros nikkei:


> 7,850 -1,350


----------



## DrOtis (10 Oct 2008)

telefrancisco dijo:


> Mañana será la quiebra mundial: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/78116-hilo-oficial-quiebra-mundial.html




Aquí ya es hoy!!! Os contaré si veo nubes negras o algo así.


----------



## DrOtis (10 Oct 2008)

Se acaban de perder los 4000!!!!
 323.50 (7.49%)

Como no lo paren esto se hunde!!!!


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

diluvia en Alicante, malo malo


----------



## jorge (10 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> mañana al final no me levanto



Estamos viviendo la historia al instante!!! Mañana unos cafeletes bien cargáos y yastá!!


----------



## jorge (10 Oct 2008)

DrOtis dijo:


> Se acaban de perder los 4000!!!!
> 323.50 (7.49%)
> 
> Como no lo paren esto se hunde!!!!



Habrá una porra ya no de parados, sino de suicidios.


----------



## nief (10 Oct 2008)

ostiaaaa

nikkei


8,242.94 - 914.55


brutal


----------



## DrOtis (10 Oct 2008)

En la prensa australiana:
ASX: Australian stock market news

'Nowhere to hide'

"No one who is alive has seen anything like this before," said James McGlew of Argonaut Securities. "There is nowhere to hide."


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

ibexx perdiendo los 9400

dow perdiendo los 8400 diossssss


----------



## telefrancisco (10 Oct 2008)

Pero que no cancelen cotización alguna, que no es solución. Que quiebren, si no pasa nada, ¿qué va a pasar por que haya una quiebra mundial? La vida sigue...


----------



## wolfy (10 Oct 2008)

Pues no mires el Oro.

Uff! directo a los 1000$/Oz


----------



## sicran (10 Oct 2008)

Nikkei:



> 8,163.33 - 994.16



Más de un 10% ya :O


----------



## nief (10 Oct 2008)

Vaya ostion!! es mi primer crash joder cuanto llevamos de caida esta semana? ahora si q tengo escalofrios


----------



## billkaos (10 Oct 2008)

¿dónde veís el nk en directo? En Yahoo ta parao hace más de media hora.


----------



## nief (10 Oct 2008)

donde se puede ver el oro?

tengo los de igmarkets el nikei pero me falta el oro... que flipe colega!!

buah mañana la ostia sera brutal en europa... 

que medida sacan mañana???


o hacen algo o nos hundimos



http://www.nni.nikkei.co.jp/CF/FR/MKJ/nikkei225.cfm?data_name=Nikkei 225


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

alguien puede poner el hilo del nikkei y el del oro porfaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (10 Oct 2008)

Por que leáis algo para pasar el rato:

Citigroup renuncia a la compra de Wachovia y deja vía libre a su fusión con Wells Fargo · ELPAÍS.com



> Citigroup renuncia a la compra de Wachovia y deja vía libre a su fusión con Wells Fargo
> La entidad resultado de la unión tendrá 570.000 euros en depósitos y gestionará activos por valor de un billón de euros
> 
> AGENCIAS / ELPAÍS.com - Nueva York / Madrid - 10/10/2008
> ...


----------



## Z.Zar (10 Oct 2008)




----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

en el pais.... caidas superiores al 7% en tokio... en vez de tokio...to-k.o.


----------



## wolfy (10 Oct 2008)

nief dijo:


> donde se puede ver el oro?



24-hour Spot Chart - Gold


----------



## nief (10 Oct 2008)

http://www.nni.nikkei.co.jp/CF/FR/MKJ/nikkei225.cfm?data_name=Nikkei 225


ahi podeis ver el nikkei


aqui los futuros IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..




ahora el nikkei

8,142.16 -1,015.33


----------



## sicran (10 Oct 2008)

El nikkei ya pierde más de 1000 puntos



> 8,142.16 -1,015.33



Eso es un...12, 13%?

PD: llevamos 40 minutos de sesión :


----------



## mave_victor (10 Oct 2008)

Aquí nos reimos, pero habrá mucha gente que tendrá acciones y estará viendo como cada día tiene menos dinero.

Ojalá pete todo!


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (10 Oct 2008)

¿Cuando lleguen a -14% cerrarán como en Rusia?.


Puff, no me río, te juro que lo paso mal mirando la bolsa. Pero estoy como hipnotizado, no puedo apartarme del ordenador. 

Por cierto, que he pasado el día fuera y cuando me fui dejé al ibex subiendo, contaba con que hoy iba a ser un día de rebote. Ayer los futuros del ibex no estaban tan mal como hoy. Pero esto se está retroalimentando y lo de mañana lo veo cada vez más negro. ¿qué cartucho nos queda para reanimar esto?


----------



## sicran (10 Oct 2008)

Parece que hay mucha gente conectada a la página de la bolsa japonesa, la página tarda muchísimo en cargar...Eso o no tienen ya ni para pagar el servidor .


----------



## billkaos (10 Oct 2008)

Futuros: Nikkei 225	7,960.00	-1,240.00	-13.48


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Oct 2008)

nief dijo:


> donde se puede ver el oro?



Aquí tienes el spot (el futuro depende del mes de vencimiento):

24-hour Spot Chart - Gold


----------



## pedrot (10 Oct 2008)

mave_victor dijo:


> Aquí nos reimos, pero habrá mucha gente que tendrá acciones y estará viendo como cada día tiene menos dinero.
> 
> Ojalá pete todo!




espero que el pocero de seseña sea uno de ellos  


de todas formas mañana puede ser un dia en verde en las bolsas europeas, un rebotillo para ganar pasta y salirse despues


----------



## wolfy (10 Oct 2008)

pedrot dijo:


> espero que el pocero de seseña sea uno de ellos
> 
> 
> de todas formas mañana puede ser un dia en verde en las bolsas europeas, un rebotillo para ganar pasta y salirse despues



Que has fumado???? lo digo pa probarlo.


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (10 Oct 2008)

España 35 9330 9348  -578  03:01


Wall Street 8363 8369  -303  03:01

Pero bueno, como diría Forrest Gump, "la vida es como una caja de bombones".

Quizás mañana nos toque por fin uno dulce.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Oct 2008)

Nikkei:

-933,01 (10,19%)


----------



## Har Megiddo (10 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Nikkei:
> 
> -933,01 (10,19%)



Lo he visto hace un momento y bajaba más de 1000 puntos. Ha llegado al 11.5%, y quizás más. :


----------



## MNSV (10 Oct 2008)

Esto sólo se vive una vez.

Podemos estar en medio del peor crack bursátil desde el 29.

Otro cafe y más cigarrillos. Invito a una ronda!!


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Oct 2008)

La que menos baja es australia con -6%, me voy a dormir


----------



## pedrot (10 Oct 2008)

wolfy dijo:


> Que has fumado???? lo digo pa probarlo.





mañana hablamos


----------



## Tyrelfus (10 Oct 2008)

Esta noche no se puede dormir!!!!!!!!

Histórico, hay Dios mio, 



NIKKEI 8,183.37 -974.12

Sin palabras!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tupper (10 Oct 2008)

BOLSA-TOKIO

*El Nikkei se desploma por debajo de 8.500 puntos en los 30 primeros minutos*

*10/10/2008 - 02:55* - Noticias EFE




Tokio, 10 oct (EFE).- El índice Nikkei de la Bolsa de Tokio abrió hoy la sesión con una caída en picado que le llevó a perder más del 7 por ciento durante los primeros treinta minutos de cotización, hasta situarse por debajo de los 8.500 puntos.

Se trata de la primera vez en más de cinco años, desde el 3 de junio de 2003, que el selectivo tokiota retrocede hasta un nivel tan bajo.

*Tras 45 minutos, el Nikkei seguía acumulando pérdidas de más del 11 por ciento y en la Bolsa de Osaka suspendieron parte de la cotización de forma temporal ante las incesantes pérdidas.*

En la apertura de hoy, el índice Nikkei de la Bolsa de Valores de Tokio cayó 414,79 puntos, ó un 4,53 por ciento, hasta situarse en los 8.742,70 puntos, por debajo de los 9.000 puntos también por primera vez desde junio de 2003.

Por su parte, el segundo indicador, el Topix, que reúne todos los valores de la primera sección, perdió 52,27 puntos, ó un 5,77 por ciento, hasta los 852,84 enteros.

Los principales perjudicados de este desplome bursátil fueron los sectores del hierro y el acero, las compañías de financiación al consumidor y las inmobiliarias.

Varios analistas citados por la agencia local de noticias Kyodo consideraron que el pánico se apoderó de los inversores de Tokio después de que Wall Street cerrara su jornada del jueves por debajo de los 9.000 puntos, su nivel más bajo de los últimos cinco años y cinco meses.

El dólar cayó, además, a su nivel más bajo en seis meses, en la banda de los 98 yenes, frente a los 101 yenes en los que se cotizaba durante las últimas negociaciones de ayer.

La caída de la Bolsa de hoy sigue a cuatro jornadas consecutivas de retroceso durante esta semana.

Al cierre de la Bolsa de ayer, el Nikkei había acumulando un 40 por ciento de pérdidas en lo que va de año.

El Nikkei se desploma por debajo de 8500 puntos en los 30 primeros minutos | Noticias de la Bolsa


----------



## Tyrelfus (10 Oct 2008)

Y en los futuros, el IBEX35 pierde 600 pts en estos momentos :


----------



## Tupper (10 Oct 2008)

MNSV dijo:


> Esto sólo se vive una vez.
> 
> Podemos estar en medio del peor crack bursátil desde el 29.
> 
> Otro cafe y más cigarrillos. Invito a una ronda!!



Acepto, yo pago la siguiente. 

Sin duda, éste va a ser más grave que el del '29.

Lo malo es que luego viene una Depresión Económica de millones de parados. Va a ser tremendo.


----------



## Tyrelfus (10 Oct 2008)

Han suspendido las operaciones en el NIKKEI???


----------



## El_Presi (10 Oct 2008)

los futuros del IBEX caen un 6%

¿anunciarán medida extraordinaria o esperarán a la cumbre del fin de semana?


----------



## Misterio (10 Oct 2008)

Guau un 10% el Nikkei y 560 puntos el Futibex, que alguién haga un truco de magia o esto se va por el retrete.


----------



## lobomalo (10 Oct 2008)

la pregunta es si hoy chapan alguna bolsa.?????.... no no no... 

la pregunta es... las van a abrir?????......

..... madre la quenos espera hoy.....


----------



## kaxkamel (10 Oct 2008)

*re*

hoy viernes qué toca... que me he perdido.

toca quiebra bancaria, inyección extra-extraordinaria, nuevo salvation plan, declaraciones del sheriff bush, comparecencia de paulson...

jodorlll, que me he perdido


----------



## DrOtis (10 Oct 2008)

Cierre en Australia:

4,012.70 *308.20 (7.13%)*

El titular: *Black Friday*
ASX: Australian stock market news

''This is the greatest economic shock that has happened to capitalism''


----------



## dillei (10 Oct 2008)

Ayer me acosté prontito con el dow cayendo un 2%...

Me acabo de levantar y estoy acojonado

Esto es simplemente BESTIAL

.


----------



## El_Presi (10 Oct 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Ayer me acosté prontito con el dow cayendo un 2%...
> 
> Me acabo de levantar y estoy acojonado
> 
> ...



menuda marmota, has dormido 12 horas


----------



## ertitoagus (10 Oct 2008)

Bueno, se acabaron los rebotes, o eso parece. Ahora vamos a ver hasta donde se cae el enfermo de verdad.

Al ritmo que va, puede que antes de final de año haya tocado suelo.


----------



## Starkiller (10 Oct 2008)

Paski dijo:


> Black Friday



Black October, así en general. Mira el Down Jones en tres meses (Así se aprecia mejor):







Voy a ligotear por ahí un día, y la que me montáis. Y el Nikkey a -11%.

No se os puede dejar solos...

PS: Al fin todo el dinero que desaparece en quiebras varias y los valores sobrevalorados se corrigen en la renta variable. Era inevitable, y nada, nada que hicieran podría haberlo evitado.


----------



## El_Presi (10 Oct 2008)

DrOtis dijo:


> Cierre en Australia:
> 
> 4,012.70 *308.20 (7.13%)*
> 
> ...



Ha cerrado con un -8,3%


----------



## UNKPAR (10 Oct 2008)

> Desplome en preapertura de Europa según los 'bookies' de la City
> Agencias | 7:34 - 10/10/2008
> 
> ÚLTIMA HORA
> ...



Glups!!

Desplome en preapertura de Europa según los 'bookies' de la City - 10/10/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## DrOtis (10 Oct 2008)

Pues sí Presi. No me he dado cuenta porque estaba algo retrasado, pero ha pegado un bajonazo tremendo en el último minuto.


----------



## cit (10 Oct 2008)

Buenos dias a todos (lo de buenos es por decir...)

Vaya mañanita que nos espera hoy... ni me imagino como deben estar los brokers y gente que tenga dinero invertido en bolsa... 

Señores, hoy pintan bastos... a ver si hay alguna sorpresa o, como parece ser, es el inicio del fin... Octubre.

Que Dios reparta suerte .


----------



## Garrafone (10 Oct 2008)

¿A que hora cierra Tokio? A las 8 o a las 8:30 hora española?

Nikkei -766.46


----------



## Villols (10 Oct 2008)

Este mensaje es solo para rendir homenaje a un gran visionario que hace años ya nos avisó a todos, pero no quisimos verlo. Gracias Fernando !!!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nwLoqH6fA4M&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nwLoqH6fA4M&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Buenos dias!!!!....preparados para otra maratón de palomitas y cerveza...???????

Por Dios que no reviente todo hoy....que el lunes tengo una entrevista de trabajo para mejorar de donde estoy.......al menos que me de tiempo!!!!


----------



## Garrafone (10 Oct 2008)

Ibex por debajo de 9400


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

Buenos dias, o malos....

El eurostoxx se desploma 200 puntos nada más arrancar, la única predicción que me atrevo a hacer hoy es que vamos a vivir un día bastante intenso.


----------



## tonuel (10 Oct 2008)

El ibex cayendo 570 puntos antes de abrir... menuda hostia... :o


Saludos


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (10 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> El ibex cayendo 570 puntos antes de abrir... menuda hostia... :o
> 
> 
> Saludos



Donde ves esos datos?


----------



## tonuel (10 Oct 2008)

ErToxoNuncaBaha dijo:


> Donde ves esos datos?



IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..


Saludos


----------



## un marronazo (10 Oct 2008)

buenos días, anoche me acosté un poquito acojonada. ¿QUE VEREMOS HOY? :


----------



## tonuel (10 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> buenos días, anoche me acosté un poquito acojonada. ¿QUE VEREMOS HOY? :



*Vas a ver pepitos volando...*







Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

¿Habeis visto la prensa económica de hoy? ninguno, pero es que ninguno, habla del crash de ayer en portada. El que va más allá es 'El economista' con un titular que reza: "Las bolsas en situación extrema".

Hay órdenes de arriba de suavizar la situación, no me lo puedo explicar de otra manera, lo de ayer fue muy bestia como para tener hoy esos titulares.

Que pena damos.


----------



## davinci79 (10 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Habeis visto la prensa económica de hoy? ninguno, pero es que ninguno, habla del crash de ayer en portada. El que va más allá es 'El economista' con un titular que reza: "Las bolsas en situación extrema".
> 
> Hay órdenes de arriba de suavizar la situación, no me lo puedo explicar de otra manera, lo de ayer fue muy bestia como para tener hoy esos titulares.
> 
> Que pena damos.



Es que aún no han reaccionado. Estan en estado de shock. 

EDITO: Pero se nota que algo hay de arriba, porque yo creo que TODOS los telediarios deberían abrir con esto y no es así.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> buenos días, anoche me acosté un poquito acojonada. ¿QUE VEREMOS HOY? :



Lo "normal" de un crack...

cortes de venas

atiborres de "barbis"...de apellido "turicos"

alguno comprará una cuerda

Otros se irán p'al mas allá...dando las "gracias" a un "tiro de gracia"

Y alguna "rotura" de piernas y la advertencia....sino "pagas" la próxima vez será "pior".


----------



## Villols (10 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Habeis visto la prensa económica de hoy? ninguno, pero es que ninguno, habla del crash de ayer en portada. El que va más allá es 'El economista' con un titular que reza: "Las bolsas en situación extrema".
> 
> Hay órdenes de arriba de suavizar la situación, no me lo puedo explicar de otra manera, lo de ayer fue muy bestia como para tener hoy esos titulares.
> 
> Que pena damos.



No sé si las ordenes vienen de arriba o simplemente a la gente le "mola" eso de mirar a otro lado, te pongo un ejemplo.

Ayer puse a menear el Crash de Wall Street. 
Tuve que ver como se llenaba de votos "cansina" mientras Rodriguez Menendez llegaba a portada.
Finalmente recibió 35 meneos y se hundió en la miseria.

Conclusión: si los ciudadanos fuesen quienes hiciesen los periodicos, ni siquiera harian aparecer esa noticia. Tenemos lo que merecemos.


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

El futuro del eurostoxx acaba de perder el 2400, seguimos cuesta abajo y sin frenos.


----------



## davinci79 (10 Oct 2008)

¿tu crees que un ciudadano normal sabe realmente de que va esto?
Pues la respuesta es NO. Tanto gobierno como oposición dicen que saldremos de esta con las medidas tomadas y una gran parte se lo cree. Es triste, pero es así.


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (10 Oct 2008)

Futuro del ibex

-627

IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..


----------



## Berebere (10 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> El ibex cayendo 570 puntos antes de abrir... menuda hostia... :o
> 
> 
> Saludos



-625 ahora mismo


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

9300 puntos hoy al cierre? Pues yo creo que es bastante realista, viendo al Nikkei y al Dow Jones de ayer.

Ayyy dioosssss, esto es un crack EN TODA REGLA!


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

Pues contrastando exageradamente con la prensa económica, ¡la prensa normal si que pone los crashes en portada! el mundo y el pais se hacen eco de ello, voy a ver el resto.

Es buen momento para saber de quien fiarse y de quien no.


----------



## William_ (10 Oct 2008)

A ver en qué depara todo esto.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> El futuro del eurostoxx acaba de perder el 2400, seguimos cuesta abajo y sin frenos.



Soy de la opinión, que "esto" estaba siendo "mantenido"...con inyeccionesi institucionales, con auto-compras y "artimañas" de este tipo, PARA CAZAR "PARDILLOS"...

LOS PARDILLOS HAN "VOLADO" O LOS HAN EXTERMINADO Y EL DINERO INSTITUCIONAL SE HA EVAPORADO...

LOS PUNTALES SE VIENEN ABAJO Y EL EDIFICIO COLAPSA....SOLO SOLO SOLITO.


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

No os esforceis, la gente, todavia esta en aquello, de '''' y otra de gambas', bueno, ahora 1/2 sde gambas, falta un poco, despertara a base de un hostiazo impresionante, cuando:

Esten al paro, el cajero, no les de pasta, haya violencia en las calles, el bar de las gambas este ardiendo, entonces se dara cuenta de la realidad


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Habeis visto la prensa económica de hoy? ninguno, pero es que ninguno, habla del crash de ayer en portada. El que va más allá es 'El economista' con un titular que reza: "Las bolsas en situación extrema".
> 
> Hay órdenes de arriba de suavizar la situación, no me lo puedo explicar de otra manera, lo de ayer fue muy bestia como para tener hoy esos titulares.
> 
> Que pena damos.



Coño !! Es cierto. Buena obsevación.

Hasta se han cargado a McCoy en El Confidencial !! :

Los envían al fin de semana según pone en portada:



> Este fin de semana en El Confidencial escriben S. McCoy (sábado) y Jesús Cacho (domingo)


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Lo mejor para que no cunda el pánico es ocultar información... imagíante que ahora estallase el pánico en las calles... la situación sí que sería preocupante del todo.

Pero tranquilos, que no hay ningún complot informativo. En la radio llevan diciendo toda la mañana que la situación va de mal en peor, el corralito ha llegado a Islandia (en los depósitos bancarios)... y que la solución todavía está muy lejos.


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (10 Oct 2008)

Villols dijo:


> No sé si las ordenes vienen de arriba o simplemente a la gente le "mola" eso de mirar a otro lado, te pongo un ejemplo.
> 
> Ayer puse a menear el Crash de Wall Street.
> Tuve que ver como se llenaba de votos "cansina" mientras Rodriguez Menendez llegaba a portada.
> ...



Hombre, Villols, la verdad es que eso de tener un crash todos los días resulta cansino.

Hay una máxima en el periodismo: "Que un perro muerda a un hombre no es noticia, pero que un hombre muerda a un perro sí".

Estamos tan acostumbrados a crash y disgustos financieros que otra bajadita más "aburre". Si cuando hoy caiga otro 7% la vuelves a colocar en meneame la gente va a decir que basta ya de día de la marmota, que te repites más que el ajo.
Donde estén noticias como "Jordi González: "No entendemos por qué los políticos no vienen a 'La noria'"" que se quite la cruda realidad.


----------



## elchema (10 Oct 2008)

pues el nikkei ha caído casi un 9,7% finalmente


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

joder me he levantao he puesto intereconomia y el nikke¡ -11% a ver hoy como se lucen las bolsas europeas... pero si tiene color de mierda y huele a mierda, creo q esta claro.


----------



## tonuel (10 Oct 2008)

No se si alguien lo ha dicho pero...

*HOY ES VIERNES... * :



Saludos


----------



## ertitoagus (10 Oct 2008)

señores hoy podemos perder el 9000 en el ibex, al tiempo.

¿alguna web cam donde se puedan ver los suicidios de los pobres que se lancen desde los ventanales de la bolsa?

edito

lo anterior:

¿alguna web cam donde se puedan ver los suicidios de los ex-ricos que se lancen desde los ventanales de la bolsa?


----------



## BILU (10 Oct 2008)

Están hablando de un -7% en la apertura


----------



## josemazgz (10 Oct 2008)

Un -6,75% en la preapertura. :


----------



## tonuel (10 Oct 2008)

*-760 puntos... hasta los 9180* :


Saludos


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Ya ha abierto el IBEX....para empezar....

-5%...y "pa abajo"....


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (10 Oct 2008)

> 8:53:32 h.
> iTRAXX Crossover Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


Futuros ibex

-761

IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..


----------



## Fourier (10 Oct 2008)

-4.8%... jejeje


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

-4,78% abajo esto se hunde


----------



## DrOtis (10 Oct 2008)

Valor de índice: 9.420,70 
Hora de cotización: 9:02 
Cambio: 482,20 (4,87%


----------



## copón (10 Oct 2008)




----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

dios 5,45% supongo q habra rebotes durante todo el dia por q si esto es encefalograma plano hacia abajo pinta q hoy es el dia


----------



## DrOtis (10 Oct 2008)

Falta el descabello!!!


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Que la corten....que la corten.....suspensión ya!!!!


----------



## chameleon (10 Oct 2008)

no es para tanto, que exagerados sois xDDD

vamos hombre 500 puntillos de nada...


----------



## tonuel (10 Oct 2008)

A las 9:06 -8,28%


Saludos


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

-700.....lo Que Digo.....que La Suspendan...... Y El cac -8%


----------



## nemo4 (10 Oct 2008)

Yo estuve ahi


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (10 Oct 2008)

> 8:51:36 h.
> Apertura en Europa. I. Situación general
> Serenity markets
> 
> ...



Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

por debajo de los 9200 iberdrola pierda ya mas de un 8% joder las energeticas caen como la espuma


----------



## Carnivale (10 Oct 2008)

La bolsa rusa me imagino que estará cerrada, ¿no?.


----------



## Fourier (10 Oct 2008)

-7.8.... y sin paracaidas


----------



## tonuel (10 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a las 9:07 -8,22%


SERÁ EN OCTUBRE...






Saludos


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

Estoy oyendo las noticias, HOY es el DIA, el IBex se desploma, y solo ha abierto


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (10 Oct 2008)

Futuros del ibex

-900

IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..


----------



## Kasandra (10 Oct 2008)

Estas no son maneras de levantarse... :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Oct 2008)

Último soporte roto (9450puntos), nos vamos directos al *5750*... espero que azkunaveteya no comprara las ibertrolas, o al menos que pusiera un stop loss

Saludos...


----------



## davinci79 (10 Oct 2008)

-8% pero ya lo anunciaban los futuros.


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

sin duda este es el dia y todo un fin de semana por delante para recapacitar q hacer.
Oye saldran el domingo a desfilar nuestras tropas por la castellana y directamente se pondran a pegar tiros?


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

Es Hoy En Octubre


----------



## cit (10 Oct 2008)

Estoy viendo intereconomia y solo dicen que es un momento histórico...

Muy en plan show... pero todos acojonados... nadie sabe donde esta el fin de esto...


----------



## PalPueblo (10 Oct 2008)

Supongo que estará todo el día para arriba y para abajo, si no los mandan para casa....

Pero supongo que esto se quedará entorno a una cifra hasta que abrá el Dow Jones, y entos pa arriba, que los americanos no sé amargen el fin de semana.

Aunque soy "elnuevo" he de agradaceder a todos eso de "después de vacaciones" que no sé si fue en octubre, o en noviembre, pero es verdad que lo han mantenido hasta después de las vacaciones.


----------



## Villols (10 Oct 2008)

Esto tendrian que darlo televisado en el PPV igual que los mundiales de futbol, las olimpiadas o las pornos...


----------



## SuperPoblación (10 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 9.085,00 -8,26%


Jiji


----------



## TocahuevoS (10 Oct 2008)

- Doctor, tengo un problema. Creo que es mental.
- Dígame Vd.
- Veo gente sufriendo, confinada en zulos con pantallas gigantes y cifras absurdas, perdiendo el pelo a pasos agigantados y tomando medicamentos frenéticamente mientras en la otra mano sostienen temblando un vaso de Evian. Lo que me preocupa es que no siento lástima alguna, sino todo lo contrario. Cree que es normal?
- No se preocupe. Lo que a Vd. le pasa es que es un Hijo de Puta. No es grave. No para Vd.


----------



## Rojillo_ (10 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35
9080,80
-8,30
09:07


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (10 Oct 2008)

Footsie esta cayendo mas de un 10% ahora mismo


----------



## ertitoagus (10 Oct 2008)

¿me habré quedado corto antes diciendo que hoy perdiamos el 9000?

¿peligrará hoy el 8000?


----------



## Tuerto (10 Oct 2008)

Vendan, vendan, vendan, arggggg....


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

el cac 40 caida de un 10%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LADRILLATOR (10 Oct 2008)

Joder, esto es histórico, black week y black friday. A perder los 9000, podemos!!!!


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

ESTOY SEGURO, hoY CIERRAN LA BOLSA


----------



## trichetin (10 Oct 2008)

Buenas a todos, esto de ayer y hoy es historia, no? esta vez el crack es en un par de semanas , no en dos dias, pero nos vamos a la mierda, y SIMEPRE que ha habido un crack en bolsa despues vino una guerra (1909, 1929, 1987, 2000...)

Los burbujistas madmaxistas hemos ganado....ahora tengo casi miedo ::


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Dios.....algo haran hoy....o hablaran.....pq esto no tiene suelo...


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

Con suerte soporte en los 6000, CON MUCHA SUERTE


----------



## TocahuevoS (10 Oct 2008)

Alguien o algo no permite que toque los 9000. Muy sospechoso, free falling para rebotar 150 puntos tal que ahora como si nada.

Que hagan lo que quieran: El capitalismo ha muerto.


----------



## Paisaje (10 Oct 2008)

*¡¡¡Madre del amor hermoso y de la Santísima Trinidad!!!*
 9.192,70 -710,20 (-7,17%)
(Porque no hay rosa fosforito, que si no... : )


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

-6,70% ha levantado algo pero parecen solo los suspiros de una muerte agonica.


----------



## Carnivale (10 Oct 2008)

Ojo, que hay valores que no están cotizando.


----------



## TocahuevoS (10 Oct 2008)

Ha llegado a 9.012, pero esta vez no he podido capturar


----------



## elefante (10 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Último soporte roto (9450puntos), nos vamos directos al *5750*... espero que azkunaveteya no comprara las ibertrolas, o al menos que pusiera un stop loss
> 
> Saludos...



En estas condiciones de mercado los stop loss no funcionan. Esperemos que revocase la orden cuando vio el cierre de Wall Street


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

interesanete piñazo tambien el de acciona pierde 10,53%


----------



## tonuel (10 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a las 9:19 -7,77%




Saludos


----------



## PalPueblo (10 Oct 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> Ojo, que hay valores que no están cotizando.



¿cómo?

¿por qué vine a trabajar y no me quede en casa fumando y tomando te?

QUIERO UN APPLE TV PA VER BURBUJA.TV!!!


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

No hay soportes ni resistencias, las dos únicas tácticas en bolsa son:

- cortos y mantenerlos.
- cortos saliendo desde niveles psicológicos.

No caben más cualquier soporte hoy es pura mantequilla, la volatilidad está desbocada.


----------



## Carnivale (10 Oct 2008)

PalPueblo dijo:


> ¿cómo?
> 
> ¿por qué vine a trabajar y no me quede en casa fumando y tomando te?
> 
> QUIERO UN APPLE TV PA VER BURBUJA.TV!!!



Por subasta de volatilidad.


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

alguien sabe cuanto tiempo llevabamos sin tocar estos niveles? es para hacerme una idea.


----------



## garabolos (10 Oct 2008)

ya empezamso con el stresss buenos dias a todos!!!


----------



## urisamir (10 Oct 2008)

Felicidades al hacha que hace unos días hizo el análisis de volatilidad como indicador de crack tremendo (VIX?). ¿cuánto llevamos en esta semana?


----------



## DrOtis (10 Oct 2008)

devueltalpueblo dijo:


> alguien sabe cuanto tiempo llevabamos sin tocar estos niveles? es para hacerme una idea.



Finales 2004....


----------



## Bokeron (10 Oct 2008)

Anda que.....

He escogido estos días, que tengo vacaciones, para intentar dejar de fumar.

Y a la hora que es llevo ya medio paquete :


----------



## TocahuevoS (10 Oct 2008)

Esto son pequeñas variaciones sin importancia, leves oscilaciones. El Ibex nunca baja. Lo que pasa es que tenia un valor hinchado y ahora está en su sitio, pero bajar, lo que se dice bajar, no ha bajado.

Bobojista mode OFF


----------



## Villols (10 Oct 2008)

Joder y en intereconomia ahora mismo anuncios de Polaris World y el calvo.


----------



## urisamir (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Dios.....algo haran hoy....o hablaran.....pq esto no tiene suelo...



Osama Losantos dixit: "si los políticos no creen en el mercado, el mercado no cree en los políticos"

El mercado está hablando: algunos se tenían que ir a la mierda hace tiempo y al intentarlo tapar han conseguido que se vaya todo ...


----------



## shoah (10 Oct 2008)

Dios, el Santander cayendo un 11.46 

JO-DER


----------



## Apocalipse (10 Oct 2008)

devueltalpueblo dijo:


> alguien sabe cuanto tiempo llevabamos sin tocar estos niveles? es para hacerme una idea.



Pues mira, en este enlace puedes consultar el histórico el Ibex. Desde mediados de 2005 no se tocaban estos niveles:

IBEX 35 - Indice - historico - elEconomista.es

De todas formas, si del 2002 al 2007 se pasó de 5000 a casi 16000 puntos... ¿eso no es una burbuja bursátil del copón?


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Bokeron dijo:


> Anda que.....
> 
> He escogido estos días, que tengo vacaciones, para intentar dejar de fumar.
> 
> Y a la hora que es llevo ya medio paquete :



Mal dia hoy para dejar de fumar...


----------



## Scaramouche_II (10 Oct 2008)

que no cunda el pánico que no cunda el pánico


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

Next future:


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

Lo veo en diferido,,, COmo esta????


----------



## cit (10 Oct 2008)

jajajajaja

en Intereconomia....

Todos acojonados, hablando de capitulación... los ojos como platos mirando los números....

y ponen la publicidad y sale el calvo diciendo: "La gente se pregunta por que en Solaris World seguimos vendiendo pisos" .... JAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJA

Surrealista 100%


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Pánico. Crisis sistémica en la banca. Pánico. Crisis económica. Pánico. 
Crisis de liquidez mundial. Sinceramente, no tengo palabras. Sí, un 
verdadero crash bursátil. 

¿Por qué bajaron las bolsas USA ayer? el Dow un 7.3 % a la baja, más del 
5.5 % el Nasdaq. El S&P recorta ahora otro 2 % en aplicaciones. Pánico. 
¿Por qué han vendido en Asia? el Nikkei un 9.6 %, China un 3.5 %, Corea un 
4.3 %, Hang Seng un 7.03 %. Pánico. Según lo ha definido un Trader: "las 
medidas de los gobiernos llegan tarde y son escasas". En este orden. Tarde 
y escasas. ¿Hay algo más a considerar? El Tesoro USA ya habla directamente 
de inyectar capital a la banca. Fuentes de los bancos centrales aluden a 
más recortes de tipos coordinados. A mejorar la inyección de liquidez. En 
estos momentos el d/d en EUR y USD se sitúa en niveles bajos, cerca de los 
tipos de intervención. Pero los plazos algo más largos los superan 
ampliamente, por encima del 5 % para ambas monedas en 1-3 meses. ¿Se teme el final de año? percibo la misma psicosis que existía en el cambio de 
siglo. Pánico. Sí, los bancos centrales se van a tener que emplear a 
fondo. Vale de las pruebas: ahora es importante poner encima de la mesa 
todo el "arsenal" posible para detener la espiral. 

Por esto me llama tanto la atención algunos comentarios escuchados ayer. 
Por ejemplo, desde Stark del ECB. Por un lado, se muestra escéptico sobre 
grandes soluciones dentro de las reuniones internacionales del fin de 
semana. Me temo que es un comentario desacertado considerando el problema 
de confianza actual. Pánico. Al mismo tiempo, considera que se debe huir 
de decisiones precipitadas. Por contra, me gusta esta apreciación: "la 
Crisis ha alcanzado tal dimensión, que las autoridades deben utilizar 
otros métodos para paliarla". Por cierto, nadie habla de combatirla o 
neutralizarla. Atenuarla. Paliarla. 

Las bolsas USA acumulan recortes superiores al 20 % en la semana. Para 
valorar esta evolución, debemos considerar como recortan un 40 % en tasa 
anual. Estamos hablando de pérdidas de 12/15 tr.$. ¿Y a nivel mundial? 
quizás 25/30 tr. Sí, la Crisis de liquidez. Pánico. ¿Atenuarla? llamativo 
en este sentido la disposición de las autoridades asiáticas a hacer todo 
lo que sea necesario, colaborando con las autoridades internacionales. 
Quizás tenga más sentido que nunca la decisión de Paulson de convocar un 
G20. La posible salida, no sabemos ya en que condiciones, a la Crisis debe 
venir con los países emergentes. Y estoy pensando en los fondos soberanos. 
Más de 3 tr. $ en fondos públicos invertidos ahora en un 60 % en USD y 
deuda pública. La deuda pública sigue siendo el mercado refugio en una 
Crisis que se escapa de las manos. 
Para muchos gobiernos el peor ejemplo de lo que puede ocurrir si no se 
toman medidas es Islandia: los principales bancos del país nacionalizados; 
el Primer Ministro pidiendo responsabilidad a los ciudadanos ante el 
riesgo de una Bancarrota nacional. Sí, todas las opciones están abiertas 
en estos momentos. 

El VIX repunta con fuerza hasta máximos históricos de 60 %. El crossover 
en 670 p.b. Pero en Asia sube hasta 940 p.b., 300 p.b por encima de los 
niveles a finales del mes pasado. Sí, todo va muy rápido. Pánico. El EUR 
en niveles ahora de 1.357 USD. El crudo, el resto de las materias primas, 
a la baja. El precio del crudo en 82 $ barril. La deuda, los plazos 
cortos, a la baja en rentabilidad. 1.5 % el treasury 2 años, más de 2.25 
puntos el diferencial 2-10 años treasury 

José Luis Martínez Campuzano 
Estratega de Citi en España

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

elefante dijo:


> En estas condiciones de mercado los stop loss no funcionan. Esperemos que revocase la orden cuando vio el cierre de Wall Street



pues me ha entrado ibertrola a 5,25... no sé que hacer, le he puesto Stop en 4,99....


me acabo de despertar y VAYA DIA!!! 


los resultados de empresas pueden levantar esto, solo eso


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

No jodas, Sale en alnuncio de POlaris World????



son imbeciles


----------



## Carnivale (10 Oct 2008)

> Pánico. Crisis sistémica en la banca. Pánico. Crisis económica. Pánico.
> Crisis de liquidez mundial. Sinceramente, no tengo palabras. Sí, un
> verdadero crash bursátil.
> 
> ...




Por cierto, la bolsa de Rusia e Indonesia siguen cerradas.


----------



## arrhenius (10 Oct 2008)

pagaria por un reflote de ex-burbu diciendo que era imposible que el ibex bajar a a 9000 (cifra que muchos foreros pronosticaron para este mismo año) xDDD


----------



## Arya (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Buenos dias!!!!....preparados para otra maratón de palomitas y cerveza...???????
> 
> Por Dios que no reviente todo hoy....que el lunes tengo una entrevista de trabajo para mejorar de donde estoy.......al menos que me de tiempo!!!!



Hoy tilitas que ayer un pusisteis ciegos de cervezas y mira la que se lió 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## un marronazo (10 Oct 2008)

tengo acidez de estómago, un nose que quese yo... ibex 755:


----------



## Bokeron (10 Oct 2008)

Pues ya veréis como el Yuri tenga el día gracioso.


.


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

oye pero el calvo de polaris world no le habian metido en la carcel?
XD


----------



## ertitoagus (10 Oct 2008)

urisamir dijo:


> Osama Losantos dixit: "si los políticos no creen en el mercado, el mercado no cree en los políticos"
> 
> El mercado está hablando: algunos se tenían que ir a la mierda hace tiempo y al intentarlo tapar han conseguido que se vaya todo ...



esto es una clave importante. si tenia que caer que hubiera caido en su momento, ahora es peor lo que va a pasar.


En los libros de hisotoria quederá (si no son quemados) la gran cagada que se ha realizado mundialmente por los politicos de todo el mundo estos dos ultimos meses.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues me ha entrado ibertrola a 5,25... no sé que hacer, le he puesto Stop en 4,99....
> 
> 
> me acabo de despertar y VAYA DIA!!!
> ...



No te ha saltado el Stop Loss??????? Ha tocado 4,91€

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (10 Oct 2008)

quizás lo chungo venga esta semana, la dan por perdida y enfocan la próxima a comenzar la recuperación.


----------



## Bokeron (10 Oct 2008)

El lunes es fiesta. ¿Abre Madrid?

Porque si no supongo que el que esté metido no querrá esperarse hasta el martes con la que cae.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (10 Oct 2008)

Saboreen este momento histórico, damas y caballeros. Dentro de unos años podrán decir a sus nietos "yo asistí en directo al crack del 2008 en burbuja.info" 


Jucari dijo:


> Mal dia hoy para dejar de fumar...



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-KfIfxLc1BQ&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-KfIfxLc1BQ&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
Ah, y calopez: Guarda el backup de la base de datos y el portal y los logs para la posteridad: Van a ser un documento histórico que se estudiará en las escuelas de economía durante las próximas décadas/siglos...


----------



## shoah (10 Oct 2008)

parece que respira un peli en -7... pero vamos que eso ya es una barbaridad...

TONUEL!!!

A cuanto nos la jugamos hoy? -10%?


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

creo q en madrid le lunes no es fiesta o en el calendario laboral lo ponen como laborable


----------



## Bokeron (10 Oct 2008)

Cooohooones el SAN ha cotizado a 9,01 


.


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

El crack es a nivel global. la bolsa de Australia ha sufrido la mayor caída de su historia..., y puede que así sea aquí hoy :


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

La maquinaria de los billetitos...esta que no da para mas....se les va acabar la tinta....


----------



## EL FARAON (10 Oct 2008)

Maricón el ultimo, perdón, el ultimo que apague la luz


----------



## PalPueblo (10 Oct 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> esto es una clave importante. si tenia que caer que hubiera caido en su momento, ahora es peor lo que va a pasar.
> 
> 
> En los libros de hisotoria quederá (si no son quemados) la gran cagada que se ha realizado mundialmente por los politicos de todo el mundo estos dos ultimos meses.



Ya y cuando la gente no tengamos nada ¿que hacemos? llevamos leyendo que había corrupción, carmelos, terras magicas.... y eso en españa, que en inglaterra, francia, alemania estarán con lo suyo.


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

El mercado se tenia que haber depurado en su momento, no haber intentado tapar la basura, ahora explota todo, los que tenian que haber quebrado, pues fuera, ahora el mismo mercado, esta intentando explulsar la mierd,,,.


----------



## PalPueblo (10 Oct 2008)

devueltalpueblo dijo:


> creo q en madrid le lunes no es fiesta o en el calendario laboral lo ponen como laborable



El domingo es la fiesta, pero allí no se traslada al lunes. Creo que es así, porque entonces ya me dirás... vaya día de la hispanidad...


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

joder todos los valores estan cayendo de un 6% a un 9% y algunas superando estos numeros


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No te ha saltado el Stop Loss??????? Ha tocado 4,91€
> 
> Saludos...



pues no! mmm, no sé, parece que ha abierto por debajo se ha recuperado y ahi me han entrado........ voy a esperar el dia de hoy.... si pierdo pierdo un 5%, que me compensa con lo que me dio su filial la semana pasada...

mierda de broker online


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Maricón el ultimo, perdón, el ultimo que apague la luz





Muy bueno, muy bueno me refiero al dibujo


----------



## tonuel (10 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> parece que respira un peli en -7... pero vamos que eso ya es una barbaridad...
> 
> TONUEL!!!
> 
> A cuanto nos la jugamos hoy? -10%?



Si llega el ibex al -10% pago yo las cervezas..., si alguien se atrave a venir a Valencia... 

Con la que está cayendo... 



Saludos


----------



## Lamar_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

*suerte a todos!!!!*

yo que vosotros cambiaba las palomitas por gominolas


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Oct 2008)

devueltalpueblo dijo:


> oye pero el calvo de polaris world no le habian metido en la carcel?
> XD



Tu crees que "vale" la pena meter ahora mismo a nadie en la cárcel...

SI HOMBRE, PARA QUE SE PONGA A "COMER" Y HAGAN GASTO...

EN EL "FUTURO ACTUAL", LAS CÁRCELES LAS VAMOS A TENER QUE VACIAR PARA METER A TANTO "PROTESTON" Y "ANTISISTEMA". que son los que se han "cargado" nuestra Bolsa, y nuestras finanzas por no querer endeudarse...politicos dixit


----------



## bolvir (10 Oct 2008)

Hoy el ibex cerrarà en positivo o plano


----------



## Hephe (10 Oct 2008)

Esta semana saldrá en los libros de economía por los siglos de los siglo, deberían poner un anexo con este hilo para poder ver un seguimiento minuto a minuto de las bolsas, solo puedo decir... yo estuve aquí


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

oye a mi o no me tira la pagina o esto se ha cerrao


----------



## PalPueblo (10 Oct 2008)

bolvir dijo:


> Hoy el ibex cerrarà en positivo o plano



Si en el DJI se reboten.


----------



## EcceHomo (10 Oct 2008)

bolvir dijo:


> Hoy el ibex cerrarà en positivo o plano



¿Sabes que el GIF de tu firma pesa una bestialidad y enlentece la carga de la página considerablemente?

Solo lo comento por si quieres tener un poco de civismo foril


----------



## kaos (10 Oct 2008)

urisamir dijo:


> Felicidades al hacha que hace unos días hizo el análisis de volatilidad como indicador de crack tremendo (VIX?). ¿cuánto llevamos en esta semana?



Hay un hilo por aquí donde se comenta el tema, de todos modos, acabo de mirar el VIX y ojo!: 
está en máximos históricos 64% :
Si lo miras, verás que ya hace unos dias marcaba un posible movimiento de los mercados de +- 20%, creo que hoy estamos por ahi... 
saludos


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

bolvir dijo:


> Hoy el ibex cerrarà en positivo o plano



O perderá un 20%. O se quedará igual. O subirá la hostia. O...

Yo apuesto por pérdida del 7% o más, que es lo que lleva ahora mismo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

ha llamado un tipo a intereconomia:


"habia que meter a todos los que nos recomiendan donde invertir a la carcel"

no es estamos arruinando


----------



## creative (10 Oct 2008)

pasapisero dijo:


> o Perderá Un 20%. O Se Quedará Igual. O Subirá La Hostia. O...
> 
> Yo Apuesto Por Pérdida Del 7% O Más, Que Es Lo Que Lleva Ahora Mismo. :d



Me Fui Ayer A Las 7:30 A Una Cena De Amigos Y El Down Bajaba Un 1% Acabo De Llegar A Casa Bastante Borracho Y Miro El Teletexto Y Veo Que El Dow Baja Un 7%!!!! Y El Ibex Hoy Tambien!!!!

Y Yo Hace 3 Horas Pagando 1 Cubata Por 10 Euros!!!1!!!!1





Que Tochovista Me Perdone!!!


----------



## PalPueblo (10 Oct 2008)

Pasapisero dijo:


> O perderá un 20%. O se quedará igual. O subirá la hostia. O...
> 
> Yo apuesto por pérdida del 7% o más, que es lo que lleva ahora mismo.



Que levantar un 7% ye algo así como tirase a una orgía de depravación... tendrían que tar majaras.

Pero lo estan.


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

todo de pende de como acabe la cosa mirar ayer en el ultimo mentos fue cuando se hundio si hoy pasa lo mismo podemos floipar


----------



## Marchamaliano (10 Oct 2008)

Yo estuve aquí (y ayer claro)


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

Recuperación 20% en meses según INTERECONOMÍA

Y Angel Luis INVERSIS, ¿Qué opina de esto? el 28 diciembre pasamos los 17.000.

Por cierto, llevo 10 días sin fumar y estoy de puta madre. Eso sí, 3 cervezas morning y otras 3 afternoon


----------



## Stuyvesant (10 Oct 2008)

Joder, un Gif de 5,1 MB de una tía haciendo gracietas. Me reservo mi opinión por contundentemente ofensiva. Pero quítalo, ya!.


----------



## DrOtis (10 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> Me Fui Ayer A Las 7:30 A Una Cena De Amigos Y El Down Bajaba Un 1% Acabo De Llegar A Casa Bastante Borracho Y Miro El Teletexto Y Veo Que El Dow Baja Un 7%!!!! Y El Ibex Hoy Tambien!!!!
> 
> Y Yo Hace 3 Horas Pagando 1 Cubata Por 10 Euros!!!1!!!!1
> 
> ...



Ya está aquí el Monstruo De Las Mayúsculas!!!!


----------



## nemo4 (10 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ha llamado un tipo a intereconomia:
> 
> 
> "habia que meter a todos los que nos recomiendan donde invertir a la carcel"
> ...



Y mas en la cadena de los analistos. Yo conozco personalemente a un "periodista" de esa cadena que no es ni como pepiño (no acabo el bachiller) y antes de "conductor de programa" era "conductor de transpaletas".


----------



## creative (10 Oct 2008)

evidentemente te vas tan trankilo de fiesta pensando que el fin del mundo seria otro dia menos mañana y vuelves a casa y te encuentras que es hoy


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

El tal Josep Prats en Intereconomía estaba casi llorando. Dice que con sus ya pocos ahorros va a comprar futuros.
Pa mi, como si habla chino.


----------



## tonuel (10 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> El tal Josep Prats en Intereconomía estaba casi llorando. Dice que con sus ya pocos ahorros va a comprar futuros.
> Pa mi, como si habla chino.



Compra hoy que mañana igual ya no puedes... 



Saludos


----------



## Paisaje (10 Oct 2008)

EcceHomo dijo:


> ¿Sabes que el GIF de tu firma pesa una bestialidad y enlentece la carga de la página considerablemente?
> 
> Solo lo comento por si quieres tener un poco de civismo foril



Cierto. Pero la chati lo merece.
Si usas firefox bájate la extensión Adblock y con el botón derecho bloqueas los banner, marcos y fotos que no desees.

Saludos.


Yo también estuve aquí. 

Si es que cada vez que lo de hoy veo, no lo creo

IBEX 35 9.239,00 -663,90 (-6,70%) ​

​


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

Bokeron dijo:


> El lunes es fiesta. ¿Abre Madrid?
> 
> 
> ¿ Te parece poca FIESTA la de hoy ?
> ...


----------



## oscahie (10 Oct 2008)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Joder, un Gif de 5,1 MB de una tía haciendo gracietas. Me reservo mi opinión por contundentemente ofensiva. Pero quítalo, ya!.



Está hecho por todo un profesional en la compresión de imágenes 

Si al menos cargara rápido... he estado 5 min esperando para ver la animación entera (la tía lo merece) y nada xD


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> Recuperación 20% en meses según INTERECONOMÍA
> 
> Y Angel Luis INVERSIS, ¿Qué opina de esto? el 28 diciembre pasamos los 17.000.
> 
> Por cierto, llevo 10 días sin fumar y estoy de puta madre. Eso sí, 3 cervezas morning y otras 3 afternoon



el tio ese era de Ahorro Cor.

ha dicho quetiene casi todos sus ahorros en Bolsa y que va a sacar lo que le queda en la libreta para invertir en futuros....

creo que la llamada del anterior "de la carcel" iba por gente como esta


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

es cierto lo que veo o el san se deja el 12%.....


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

es fiesta el lunes en madrid ....


porque es 13 y no 12


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

por cierto como aguantan los 3 bancos elegidos?

bkt-sab-ban?


----------



## tonuel (10 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> es cierto lo que veo o el san se deja el 12%.....



Me parece que es un -8,45%... de momento... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

acaba de decir un experto USA que "en Europa dicen que el mercado es bajista durante 5 años....." o sea 2013 empieza lo bueno....

bueno, he dado orden de venta.... en 5,55... a ver si llega o que pasa... me voy sacar al perro y me relajo


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> acaba de decir un experto USA que "en Europa dicen que el mercado es bajista durante 5 años....." o sea 2013 empieza lo bueno....
> 
> bueno, he dado orden de venta.... en 5,55... a ver si llega o que pasa... me voy sacar al perro y me relajo



Me gustaría saber lo que decía ese HP hace un año con el DJ en máximos....¡ A comprar !


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (10 Oct 2008)

He abierto un largo en Barclays a 210.


----------



## euribeitor (10 Oct 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> He abierto un largo en Barclays a 210.



Especulata!


----------



## TocahuevoS (10 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ha llamado un tipo a intereconomia:
> 
> 
> "habia que meter a todos los que nos recomiendan donde invertir a la carcel"
> ...




Nadie te ha puesto una pistola en la cabeza para regalar dinero a un empresaurio cabrón. Estás en el juego, aquí no hay nada seguro, el capitalismo hoy día funciona por confianza. Lo que no sé es cómo tenías acciones todavía.


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

¿ Alguien sabe xk, desde hace un montón de días (hoy vuelve a ocurrir) en el DAX y en el EUROSTOXX siempre sube sólo VOLKSWAGEN?


----------



## cuestaabajo (10 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> acaba de decir un experto USA que "en Europa dicen que el mercado es bajista durante 5 años....." o sea 2013 empieza lo bueno....



A este ritmo no dura ni cinco semanas.


----------



## kane (10 Oct 2008)

Creo recordar que el lunes no es fiesta porque el día 12 por caer en domingo se paso al 25 de Julio, día de Santiago.


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

Volkswagen Es La Empresa Más Capitalizada Del Eurostoxx, Casi 100.ooo Millones Eur


----------



## shoah (10 Oct 2008)

Parece que se estabiliza en el 6% aproximadamente, ¿no?

Al menos hasta que en una hora o así salga el valor del euribor de hoy...


----------



## garabolos (10 Oct 2008)

atención pregunta en punto radio de un oyente???
si la bolsa cae es porque se vende barato y alguien compra barato
quien está comprando barato???
porque estan comprando barato?? con vistas a ganar en un futuro????


----------



## TRAX (10 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿ Alguien sabe xk, desde hace un montón de días (hoy vuelve a ocurrir) en el DAX y en el EUROSTOXX siempre sube sólo VOLKSWAGEN?



¿Tendrá algo que ver que la General Motors posiblemente deje de ser competidor?.


----------



## shoah (10 Oct 2008)

kane dijo:


> Creo recordar que el lunes no es fiesta porque el día 12 por caer en domingo se paso al 25 de Julio, día de Santiago.



Entonces depende de cada autonomia y por lo tanto no es fiesta nacional y abre la bolsa?

Es que juraría que en Andalucía es fiesta, pero ahora me pones en duda...


----------



## fmartin (10 Oct 2008)

Buenos días...me he quedado dormido.

Bueno, parece que recuperamos de una salida desastrosa...a partir de las 15.30 aguantaremos medianamente el tipo?

Por cierto, Tonuel ,este finde estoy en Valencia, acepto tus cerves


----------



## panoli (10 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> Entonces depende de cada autonomia y por lo tanto no es fiesta nacional y abre la bolsa?
> 
> Es que juraría que en Andalucía es fiesta, pero ahora me pones en duda...



En Andalucía si es fiesta, pero Madríd y Castilla la Mancha te puedo decir que no. No se el resto de comunidades.


----------



## kane (10 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> Entonces depende de cada autonomia y por lo tanto no es fiesta nacional y abre la bolsa?
> 
> Es que juraría que en Andalucía es fiesta, pero ahora me pones en duda...



Las fiestas nacionales no dependen de las autonomías, aunque, se tengan que desplazar a otras fechas, son iguales para toda España y las marca el ministerio de trabajo.

Creo que es así ...

Edito: veo que no tengo razón, en varias comunidades es fiesta. AUTO-OWNED.


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

CASTILLALEON fiesta


----------



## tasator (10 Oct 2008)

Es fiesta nacional sustituible, es decir no va a ser festivo en todos los sitios. En Andalucía si, pero en Madrid por ejemplo no.

Relación oficial de fiestas laborables para 2008

.


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Calma tensa a la espera de las noticias del YURI....


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

Sé que soy un poco pesado,
pero ¿podríais poner un enlace a la bolsa rusa?

No lo veo

Gracias


----------



## shoah (10 Oct 2008)

Muchas gracias, ya me veía currando el lunes XD


----------



## TomCat (10 Oct 2008)

*Mi apuesta del día*

Hoy cerramos el ibex con -8%.

Por cierto, si alguien tiene el enlace a la bolsa rusa, yo también lo busco.


----------



## shoah (10 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> Sé que soy un poco pesado,
> pero ¿podríais poner un enlace a la bolsa rusa?
> 
> No lo veo
> ...



BOLSA RUSA
Aunque ahora mismo no va, supongo que sigue cerrada


----------



## Pepius (10 Oct 2008)

Algo nos está cazando :
Vamos a morir todos :::

Joderjoderjodeeeeeeeeeer...

Ayer comentaba un compañero de curro que ahora era el momento de meterse en bolsa, y yo le contestaba que lo malo es que no había manera de saber cuándo iba a dejar de bajar esto...


----------



## jlmagic (10 Oct 2008)

En USA el lunes es festivo. No vendrá mal un día de asueto para relajarse y pensar bien las cosas.


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

La bolsa austríaca ha suspendido sus operaciones hasta las 12 de la mañana! :

Caía alrededor de un 10%. Creo que ése es también el "panic limit" del IBEX...


----------



## davinci79 (10 Oct 2008)

Estoy mirando gráficas del Dow y del S&P y parece que si bajan más o menos de 8K y de 0.8K respectivamente, habría un pozo sin fondo a partir de ahí.

Además si se mira el volumen en los últimos meses ha habido muchísimo que parece indicar que todo dios está vendiendo.

¿alguien que sepa más que yo de esto podría confirmar que lo estoy interpretando bien?


----------



## panoli (10 Oct 2008)

Bush hablara hoy, estaran esperando a ver que cuenta:

Por la mañana del viernes, tratará Bush de tranquilizar a estadunidenses | Milenio.com


:


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

jlmagic dijo:


> En USA el lunes es festivo. No vendrá mal un día de asueto para relajarse y pensar bien las cosas.



Quizas sea ya tarde el lunes ya....


----------



## trichetin (10 Oct 2008)

¿Alguien me puede explicar esta noticia de Cotizalia?

*"La Sociedad de Bolsa amplía los rangos de las empresas para favorecer la liquidez tras el desplome"*

EDITO BIS jeje: aparece en noticias: http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2008/10/10/noticias_58_sociedad_bolsa_amplia_rangos_empresas.html


----------



## Blanche du Bois (10 Oct 2008)

El ejemplo ruso cunde. Austria acaba de cerrar su bolsa hasta las 12:00.


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

El discurso de Bush no cambiará mucho respecto al último discurso de emergencia que dió en el 2001, después del 11-S.

De decir: *Ladies, gentlemen, we are at war.*

Dirá:* Ladies, gentlemen, we are fucked up.*


----------



## Z.Zar (10 Oct 2008)

trichetin dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede explicar esta noticia de Cotizalia?
> 
> *"La Sociedad de Bolsa amplía los rangos de las empresas para favorecer la liquidez tras el desplome"*
> 
> ...



Que van a ampliar el rango en el que dejarán cotizar las acciones de cada empresa antes de detener la sangría por unos momentos, en contra de lo que suelen hacer habitualmente.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

Que me decis de esto?????

La aseguradora japonesa Yamato Life Insurance anuncia su quiebra

La aseguradora japonesa Yamato Life Insurance anuncia su quiebra · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## INTOTHEWILD (10 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> El discurso de Bush no cambiará mucho respecto al último discurso de emergencia que dió en el 2001, después del 11-S.
> 
> De decir: *Ladies, gentlemen, we are at war.*
> 
> Dirá:* Ladies, gentlemen, we are fucked up.*



Es más correcto decir "we are fucked". "Fucked up" es otra cosa, creeme...


----------



## kaxkamel (10 Oct 2008)

*re*

lo de la CAM es insuperable. con dos cojones.

ahí quietecita... como si el cacao no fuera con ellos.

como decía aquel: increíble pero mentira


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> Que me decis de esto?????
> 
> La aseguradora japonesa Yamato Life Insurance anuncia su quiebra
> 
> La aseguradora japonesa Yamato Life Insurance anuncia su quiebra · ELPAÍS.com




JUasssssssssss.....Una aseguradora que se llama YA MATO....

Cómo pa no quebrar


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

INTOTHEWILD dijo:


> Es más correcto decir "we are fucked". "Fucked up" es otra cosa, creeme...



Ya... ya lo sé... pero es que tenía que rimar


----------



## josemazgz (10 Oct 2008)

> Originalmente Escrito por shoah
> Entonces depende de cada autonomia y por lo tanto no es fiesta nacional y abre la bolsa?
> 
> Es que juraría que en Andalucía es fiesta, pero ahora me pones en duda...



Que alguien me corrija, pero tengo entendido que los festivos en la bolsa no se rigen por el calendario laboral, es decir, que aunque el lunes fuera fiesta nacional, la bolsa no tendría porque estar cerrada.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (10 Oct 2008)

.................
¡Ay que risa !

Terror: el Ibex 35 cae ya un 7%







Mañana nueva transferencia de capital a los que tienen la pasta, habiendo echado del mercado a unos cuantos lamers mas hoy.


----------



## INTRUDER (10 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> JUasssssssssss.....Una aseguradora que se llama YA MATO....
> 
> Cómo pa no quebrar



Leche, ¿que ha sido por los torpedos ARM o por las bombas CDO?


----------



## NosTrasladamus (10 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> Que me decis de esto?????
> 
> La aseguradora japonesa Yamato Life Insurance anuncia su quiebra
> 
> La aseguradora japonesa Yamato Life Insurance anuncia su quiebra · ELPAÍS.com



¿Estos son los mismos que los de la Yamato Transport (cómo me gustaba ese logo luminoso que tenían en la torre de Madrid)?

Yamato Transport
YAMATO HOLDINGS CO., LTD. | Company Profile


----------



## f5inet (10 Oct 2008)

HOLY SHIT!!!!

IBEX35 ahora mismo a 9300. Ha atravesado el suelo psicologico de 9400 como si fuera mantequilla. pierde un 7%...

yo creo que la apuesta es hoy: ¿perdera los 9000?


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Gotterdamerung dijo:


> .................
> ¡Ay que risa !



Jajajja! Se me ocurren muchas frases para esta fotografía:

- ¡Mi zulito!
- ¡Mis bonos alemanes!
- ¡Mis acciones de Sacyr!
- ¡Mis metrovacesas!
- ¡Mi parienta con el vecino!


----------



## chameleon (10 Oct 2008)

pero a ver, una pregunta, ¿pensáis que puede quebrar gas natural o repsol? osea, quiebran y mañana no hay gas ni gasolina... 
además tienen refinerías, sistemas de distribución, pozos... activos!! no entiendo porqué caen a plomo, 

a este paso la situación va a ser absurda, van a dar más dividendos que lo que valen sus acciones...


----------



## libertari (10 Oct 2008)

Segun intereconomia el euribor baja dos decimas


----------



## Gotterdamerung (10 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> El discurso de Bush no cambiará mucho respecto al último discurso de emergencia que dió en el 2001, después del 11-S.
> 
> De decir: *Ladies, gentlemen, we are at war.*
> 
> Dirá:* Ladies, gentlemen, we are fucked up.*



Correción:
Dirá: Ladies and gentlemen, and idiocrats, YOU are fucked up.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (10 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Jajajja! Se me ocurren muchas frases para esta fotografía:
> 
> - ¡Mi zulito!
> - ¡Mis bonos alemanes!
> ...




Y también:
- ¡ Mirad es ZP diciendo que no hay crisis !
- ¡ Hostiaaaaa, una tía en bolaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssss en las pantallas !
- ¡ Horror, Bin Laden haciendo streaking !


----------



## Delendaestdomus (10 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> pero a ver, una pregunta, ¿pensáis que puede quebrar gas natural o repsol? osea, quiebran y mañana no hay gas ni gasolina...
> además tienen refinerías, sistemas de distribución, pozos... activos!! no entiendo porqué caen a plomo,
> 
> a este paso la situación va a ser absurda, van a dar más dividendos que lo que valen sus acciones...



Nadie espera que quiebren pero si que sus beneficios (y por lo tanto sus dividendos) caigan en picado. Cuando hay una depresión mundial, el consumo de energía se reduce enormemente.


----------



## explorador (10 Oct 2008)

Hoy puede ser el dia de ver perder al IBEX 1000 puntos en un dia, ahora mismo 679.


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

Me acaba de llamar un amigo preguntando Que me recomiendas comprar ahora que estan baratos??'


Me ha pillado en buen momento, si no le digo que compre acciones de Prisa


----------



## shoah (10 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> pero a ver, una pregunta, ¿pensáis que puede quebrar gas natural o repsol? osea, quiebran y mañana no hay gas ni gasolina...
> además tienen refinerías, sistemas de distribución, pozos... activos!! no entiendo porqué caen a plomo,
> 
> a este paso la situación va a ser absurda, van a dar más dividendos que lo que valen sus acciones...



La cuestión es que % de su valor en bolsa esta respaldada por sua ctivos, porque le otro dia lei que la parte inmobiliaria del Santander valia unos 4000 millones de euros. Mira lo que se supone que vale la empresa en bolsa y claro, hay una gran diferencia.

Sé que no es lo mismo ya que las que tu comentas tienen mas activos, pero vamos, que la idea creo que si que vale...

Otra cosa es que cayeran un 99.99%, eso lo veo imposible


----------



## f5inet (10 Oct 2008)

HOLY HOLY HOLY!!!!

Santander suspendido de cotizacion, IBEX ahora mismo en 9175!!!

OHMYGOD!!! FINALMENTE FUE EN OCTUBRE!!!

tengo una frase para enmarcar: *I SURVIVED 2008 STOCK MARKET CRASH*


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

EURIBOR al 5,486% a un año...


----------



## tonuel (10 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a las 11:20 -7,53%




Saludos


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

En Intereconomía han hablado de Rusia.
Esta semana dicen que ha abierto 5 minutos al día xk cuando llegan al 18%, cierran.
Hoy ni eso, cerrado.

OJO AL IBEX, que pasa ya el 7,5%


----------



## PalPueblo (10 Oct 2008)

libertari dijo:


> Segun intereconomia el euribor baja dos decimas



5.498....dos decimas


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Desplome bursatil! El crack del 29 en directo... :

-7,41% MINIMOS!!!


----------



## fmartin (10 Oct 2008)

Si que se ha tomado bien el respiro del Yuri


----------



## dkd (10 Oct 2008)

El patrón del crack del 29 se está reproduciendo. Si esto se confirma veremos el suelo de esta caída en 2010. A finales de 2009 el Ibex35 andará en torno a los 5.000 puntos. Esto no es más que una curiosidad porque la situación económica mundial, en la actualidad, es mucho peor que la de 1929.


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

Dice uno en Intereconomía que de aquí a fin de año, subidas 10-15%.

Llegamos a 17.000, J:L: INVERSIS.......


----------



## TomCat (10 Oct 2008)

Como está el patio.

TELEFONICA 13,84 -8,77%


----------



## bah (10 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> Dice uno en Intereconomía que de aquí a fin de año, subidas 10-15%.
> 
> Llegamos a 17.000, J:L: INVERSIS.......



*ya nos estamos recuperando!*


----------



## tonuel (10 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> Dice uno en Intereconomía que de aquí a fin de año, subidas 10-15%.
> 
> Llegamos a 17.000, J:L: INVERSIS.......



Menudo OWNED se va a llevar el pavo... jajaja 


Saludos


----------



## chameleon (10 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> La cuestión es que % de su valor en bolsa esta respaldada por sua ctivos, porque le otro dia lei que la parte inmobiliaria del Santander valia unos 4000 millones de euros. Mira lo que se supone que vale la empresa en bolsa y claro, hay una gran diferencia.
> 
> Sé que no es lo mismo ya que las que tu comentas tienen mas activos, pero vamos, que la idea creo que si que vale...
> 
> Otra cosa es que cayeran un 99.99%, eso lo veo imposible



yo entiendo que en algunas empresas sea posible, por ejemplo los grupos mediáticos, bancos que han prestado lo inimaginable...

pero yo no veo que la gasolina o el gas baje un 8% al día como está cayendo repsol. la empresa cae al triple de velocidad...

a todo esto, ha subido el gas y la luz, no veo por donde las eléctricas y gasistas reducen beneficios. y repsol se ha hinchado a beneficios este año, recordemos la huelga de camioneros por el altísimo precio del gasoil.


----------



## shoah (10 Oct 2008)

f5inet dijo:


> HOLY HOLY HOLY!!!!
> 
> Santander suspendido de cotizacion, IBEX ahora mismo en 9175!!!
> 
> ...



¿Donde lo ves? 
Porque en yahoo finanzas sigue cambiando su cotización...


----------



## Dazis (10 Oct 2008)

Gran parte de la bolsa es pura especulación, mirar el valor nominal de la empresa, que es lo que es real, y el valor a lo que se vende, que es pura especulación, la bolsa es un juego, y eso lo sabe cualquiera, alucino que a estas altura haya gente que piense que el valor que hay en bolsa es el valor de la empresa.


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Cada vez veo mucho mas lejana una posible recuperación... más bien pienso que las caídas seguirán, y el ibex tocará fondo sobre los 6.000 puntos.


----------



## f5inet (10 Oct 2008)

hemos perdido la cabeza y hemos superado el hombro... vamos al suelo... no sera hoy ni mañana, pero en un año maximo estaremos en los 5000...

vamos a asistir a muchos rebotes de gatos muertos... ya sabeis que el suelo son los 5000, hasta no llegar a ese nivel, ni se os ocurra meteros en bolsa, a no ser, claro, para poneros en largo y con ciertos valores especificos (por ejemplo, Repsol o renovables)


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Jajajja! Se me ocurren muchas frases para esta fotografía:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sé como poner la foto, pero ¿no es CANTIZANO en de A3?


----------



## f5inet (10 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> ¿Donde lo ves?
> Porque en yahoo finanzas sigue cambiando su cotización...



Cotizacion del IBEX, Cotizaciones del IBEX, Información del IBEX

y 

Acciones del IBEX 35 (Bolsa de Madrid)

el primero es casi tiempo real, con updates en AJAX y tal...


----------



## PalPueblo (10 Oct 2008)

Carpatos.Situación intradia




> Es evidente que la clave está a las 16h30 hora española, si hay más vendedores, el mercado puede tener muchos nervios.


----------



## shoah (10 Oct 2008)

f5inet dijo:


> Cotizacion del IBEX, Cotizaciones del IBEX, Información del IBEX
> 
> y
> 
> ...




Pues yo sigo viendo como cotiza... o eso o no me enetero de como va


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Ufff... pues yo creo que hoy el IBEX se suspende de cotización a esa hora, cuando las bajadas superen el 10%.


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Es posible que ni siquiera la noticia de la bajada del YURI..afecte positivamente a los mercados???....evidentemente al menos a la Española ya que a los demás paises creo que es un dato que les resbala....


----------



## shoah (10 Oct 2008)

Hombre, eso pensaba yo, pero lo mismo es que esperaban una bajada contundente producto de la bajada de tipos conjunta de hace dos días y no se ha producido...


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

madre madre..... en igmarkets perdiendo -790 puntos (+0- equivale a un 8.75%)


----------



## el arquitecto (10 Oct 2008)

que vuelvan a prohibir los cortos... no?

ah,no, espera... que esto de los cortos es para sanear...


----------



## TomCat (10 Oct 2008)

ibex 9.111,30 -7,99%


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

DIOS...EL ibex...8,08%


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Recordad... será en Octubre... : quizás sea HOY!!!


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

Como siga la sangria, suspenden las cotizaciones.

IBEX 35 9.097,20 -805,70 -8,14% 11:41:15 
I.G. MADRID 996,62 -69,48 -6,52% 10:55:00 
CAC 40 3.136,98 -305,72 -8,88% 11:41:00 
DOW JONES 8.579,19 -678,91 -7,33% 22:07:33 
NASDAQ 100 1.275,10 -55,51 -4,17% 23:16:06


----------



## percebe (10 Oct 2008)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1123544

suspenden de toda europa


----------



## shoah (10 Oct 2008)

jo jo jo, y sogecable toda la mañana en verde XDD


----------



## shoah (10 Oct 2008)

percebe dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1123544
> 
> suspenden de toda europa



te has equivocado de link, que querias decir?


----------



## shalafi (10 Oct 2008)

Pero esto que es, si parece una montaña rusa!!

Partiendo de la apertura en 9500, que ya es perder, baja otros 300 puntos, luego los recupera, luego los pierde otra vez...

Lo dicho, mas emocionante que un partido de futbol.


----------



## Indiosingracia (10 Oct 2008)

¿No os dais cuenta que el IBEX ha perdido en 3 días 2000 puntos y que "solo" faltan otros 3000 para llegar al 6000? ¿Por qué estimáis que no llegaremos al 6000 hasta 2009, si a este ritmo lo podemos alcanzar la semana que viene?


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

DAX 9,6 ¿Cerrará?


----------



## davinci79 (10 Oct 2008)

Pues los futuros del Dow están a -375 puntos así que no creo que la cosa se calme cuando abran


----------



## percebe (10 Oct 2008)

Egam dijo:


> Como siga la sangria, suspenden las cotizaciones.
> 
> suspenden de toda europa


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Indiosingracia dijo:


> ¿No os dais cuenta que el IBEX ha perdido en 3 días 2000 puntos y que "solo" faltan otros 3000 para llegar al 6000? ¿Por qué estimáis que no llegaremos al 6000 hasta 2009, si a este ritmo lo podemos alcanzar la semana que viene?



A los 6.000 vamos a llegar muy pronto, quizás en dos o tres semanas. En cualquier caso, siempre antes del 2009.


----------



## Meetic (10 Oct 2008)

DAX30 -10,10%
Esto se hunde chicos!!!!


----------



## percebe (10 Oct 2008)

EUROPA Último Dif. %Dif. 
EUROSTOXX50 2.425,86 -203,2 -7,7% 
FTSE 100 (Reino Un	4.028,10 -285,7 -6,6% 
DAX (Alemania) 4.427,86 -459,1 -9,4% 
CAC 40 (Francia) 3.182,95 -259,8 -7,5% 
S&P/MIB (Italia) 20.097,00 -1.774,0 -8,1% 

como esta el patio


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Y aún falta que salga Bush al corral.....a partir de las 16:30.....SALVESE QUIEN PUEDA....


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

Como el cerdito Porky,,, eso es tooo, eso es tooo,eso es tooo, eso es todo amigos

Game is over


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Y aún falta que salga Bush al corral.....a partir de las 16:30.....SALVESE QUIEN PUEDA....



Bush no convencerá en absoluto en su discurso... nunca lo ha hecho, y ahora mucho menos. Es más, provocará el efecto contrario, y será el pistoletazo de salida de la crisis y el pánico oficial.


----------



## jorge (10 Oct 2008)

Indiosingracia dijo:


> ¿No os dais cuenta que el IBEX ha perdido en 3 días 2000 puntos y que "solo" faltan otros 3000 para llegar al 6000? ¿Por qué estimáis que no llegaremos al 6000 hasta 2009, si a este ritmo lo podemos alcanzar la semana que viene?



Pq ZP tiene reservado un fondo de 1.000.000.000.000€ pa comprar valores sanos. Es un negosio redondo.


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

Mejora DAX, ha llegado casi 11%
Ahora 9,4


----------



## Tuttle (10 Oct 2008)

Joder, pues como compre dentro de un par de meses se forra


----------



## percebe (10 Oct 2008)

Parece que los futuros de Wall Street estan un poquitin rojos.


----------



## tonuel (10 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a las 11:55 -7,82%




Saludos


----------



## percebe (10 Oct 2008)

telefonica y bsch bajan mas del 10% parece que no paran su cotizacion


----------



## Rojillo_ (10 Oct 2008)

Friday, bloody Friday....


----------



## SNB4President (10 Oct 2008)

¿Dios, me voy a apuntar al paro de mañana temprano, vuelvo y me petais las bolsas?


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (10 Oct 2008)

En intereconomia un "ejperto" decia que esto no durará mucho, que las bolsas subirán en breve


----------



## seventy (10 Oct 2008)

Destacar Acciona que estaba a 102€ el lunes y hoy está cotizando 73€, eso tiene que doler.

Tambien destacar a Sacyr que es la que pierde menos ahora, y es de las "menos afectadas" por esta increible semana, y todo ello a pesar de que Repsol está a 16€ y las compró bien baratitas a 25€.

Lo de Sacyr no lo entiendo bien, supongo que será por el free float, que será bajísimo.


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

Hay que pillar Sacyr y Colonial. Er tocho nunca baja.

Mira Martinsa-Fadesa, se ha evitado todo este marrón. Para que os metáis con FMartín


----------



## cacho_perro (10 Oct 2008)

Bueno nenes, pues el batacazo sigue imparable... el Ibex a menos de 9.000 puntos y bajando hoy cagando leches:

El Ibex 35 quiere recuperar y las caídas son ya inferiores al 6% - 10/10/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## f5inet (10 Oct 2008)

IBEX35 9175

parece anclado en ese valor... a ver que sucede cuando el guillermo arbusto salga en la tele a las 16:15h...


----------



## josefo (10 Oct 2008)

Ibex35 9147


----------



## josefo (10 Oct 2008)

Bueno, para no ser alarmistas, 9.147,40


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

en bloomberg dicen q este año el ibex 35 ha sufrido su mayor caida un 42% anual es el ostion mas gordo de los 134 años de bolsa española


----------



## DeCafeina (10 Oct 2008)

josefo dijo:


> Bueno, para no ser alarmistas, 9.147,40



Aaaah, bueno. Qué susto. 

Mucho mejor


----------



## kemao2 (10 Oct 2008)

Me llama la atención que los valores mas grandes son los que mas caen (TEF, bancos, electricas ) mientras que los valores medianos e intermedios caen en menor cuantia. S están tirando los indices una vez que las acciones pequeñas e intermedias ya las tiraron de precio desde el verano de 2007.


----------



## PalPueblo (10 Oct 2008)

McCoy.Urgente



> Nos espera una larga y dura travesía en el desierto, llena de incertidumbres pero también de oportunidades. Sigan conectados. Yo, por mi parte, les espero en 24 horas.


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

Volkswagen, en positivo como toda la semana
DAX, EUROSTOXX


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Cuidado con los cortos a última hora.....como sean vendedores....no habra suelo....


----------



## Mistermaguf (10 Oct 2008)

josefo dijo:


> Bueno, para no ser alarmistas, 9.147,40



Debo alarmar: ahora 9.127,60 -775,30

A por el 9000, que calculo será a las 13:07


----------



## un marronazo (10 Oct 2008)

URGENTE OHL activa plan de recompra de acciones; hasta 5% del capital
cotizalia


----------



## dkd (10 Oct 2008)

devueltalpueblo dijo:


> en bloomberg dicen q este año el ibex 35 ha sufrido su mayor caida un 42% anual es el ostion mas gordo de los 134 años de bolsa española



Estamos abocados a la Gran Depresión por causa del capitalismo. Pero esto sólo lo reconocerán, los políticos, cuando estemos en el fondo de pozo y ya sea imposible negar la realidad.


----------



## percebe (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Cuidado con los cortos a última hora.....como sean vendedores....no habra suelo....



¿Tu crees que abra ultima hora? o cerramos el garito antes por que nos pasamos el aforo


----------



## Villols (10 Oct 2008)

-8,02% !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

Señores soporte mayor del eurostoxx en 2305, como pase de ahí la sesión va a ser como el camino del coyote cuando pasa por al lado de un barranco.


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

percebe dijo:


> ¿Tu crees que abra ultima hora? o cerramos el garito antes por que nos pasamos el aforo



Si caemos por debajo del 10%....cuenta que cierran el IBEX....


----------



## libertari (10 Oct 2008)

¿ Hecharan el cerrojazo al Ibex?


----------



## percebe (10 Oct 2008)

carpatos:
Croacia Serenity markets
Se suspende la cotización en la mayoría de los valores

tachar este


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

Se supone que con -10% lo tienen que cerrar, o eso me ha parecido oir esta mañana...


----------



## PalPueblo (10 Oct 2008)

libertari dijo:


> ¿ Hecharan el cerrojazo al Ibex?



Lo dije a les diez y repito, depende como ten les coses al otru lao del atlantico, no sabemos quemanos a lo gonzo si no nos dan permisu....


----------



## jorge (10 Oct 2008)

9.104,00 a las 12:27.:


----------



## The Master (10 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> URGENTE OHL activa plan de recompra de acciones; hasta 5% del capital
> cotizalia



Ya decia yo que era raro que no saliera su cotizacion en el yahoo finances...


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

citi recomienda comprar santander con objetivo 15eur

Juasssssssssssss


----------



## ¿quién a sido? (10 Oct 2008)

9.099,30 -8,11%  -803,60 12:25:57

:

El Economista: Desplome devastador en las bolsas: el hundimiento empieza a ser legendario


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Esto se llama la muerte..cerebral....del mundo capitalista.....

Edito: VIVA EL "CHE"


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

Que venga Putin pacá, 

hostias a cerrar


----------



## ertitoagus (10 Oct 2008)

¿quién a sido? dijo:


> 9.099,30 -8,11%  -803,60 12:25:57
> 
> :
> 
> El Economista: Desplome devastador en las bolsas: el hundimiento empieza a ser legendario



PO-DE-MOS!!!!!!!!!!!!  a por el 8000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kasandra (10 Oct 2008)

-821 :


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

Tenía 1.500 euros en IBrenov.
Ahora valen unos 650.

Es mi única inversión en Bolsa.

Esperaré al 2020.

P. ¿Habrá bolsa en Mad Max?


----------



## tonuel (10 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a las 12:32 -8,39%



Pepeeee, enfria la cervezaaaaa... 


Saludos


----------



## Kasandra (10 Oct 2008)

Perdemos los 9000

9063


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Hoy caen los 9000......eso es evidente...


----------



## bambum (10 Oct 2008)

Tengo 1 millón de latas de atún.

Las vendo a 10 euros la lata.

*Atun en lata. Tu mejor inversión*


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

9050......8,65%...


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

Actualizo...

IBEX 35 9.074,50 -828,40 *-8,37%* 12:35:33 
I.G. MADRID 999,15 -66,95 *-6,28%* 11:05:00 
CAC 40 3.147,52 -295,18 *-8,57%* 12:35:30 
DOW JONES 8.579,19 -678,91 *-7,33%* 22:07:33 
NASDAQ 100 1.275,10 -55,51 *-4,17%* 23:16:06

Quien lo ve claro???????
4000 to go ... To 5.000!!!


----------



## percebe (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Hoy caen los 9000......eso es evidente...



Creo que le doy 10 minutos al 9000


----------



## Tuerto (10 Oct 2008)

Esto... ¿Alguien sabe como acabo lo de poner parte del fondo de garantia de pensiones en la bolsa?.

Saludos.


----------



## libertari (10 Oct 2008)

bambum dijo:


> Tengo 1 millón de latas de atún.
> 
> Las vendo a 10 euros la lata.
> 
> *Atun en lata. Tu mejor inversión*



Cuando empieza a funcionar el mercado de futuros referenciados al atun?


----------



## bambum (10 Oct 2008)

Me da que el rebote, va a ser de ordago.

¿Cuando se empieza a comprar?


----------



## INTOTHEWILD (10 Oct 2008)

*La maldición china no has llegado...*

"Que vivas tiempos interesantes".... Sin duda estamos viviendo tiempos interesantes!... Vosotros seguid disfrutando del espectaculo...


----------



## f5inet (10 Oct 2008)

el ibex respira: 9124...

pero veo el mercado muy nervioso, lo mismo se planta en 8900 que levanta cabeza y se pone en 9400...

no obstante, ha perdido el suelo psicologico de 9800, el ibex esta sentenciado... vamos para abajo...

EDIT: mientras posteaba se ha puesto a 9051, PERO ESTO QUE COÑO ES :??? y luego se ha recuperado a 9098...

parece que quieren darle otro soporte en 9100... y mas les vale que lo consigan...


----------



## Geld (10 Oct 2008)

*El eghperto contesta...*

Encuentros Listar Preguntas elEconomista.es


----------



## Meetic (10 Oct 2008)

Señores 9048,80!!!
En que momento suspenderán la Bolsa?!?!


----------



## Marchamaliano (10 Oct 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> Esto... ¿Alguien sabe como acabo lo de poner parte del fondo de garantia de pensiones en la bolsa?.
> 
> Saludos.



Esperemos que al final no se hiciera.

Ya verás las pensiones holandesas y británicas a donde se van..


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

percebe dijo:


> Creo que le doy 10 minutos al 9000



No vayas tan deprisa.....creo que rebotara hasta los 9200...para volver a bajar...


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> Esto... ¿Alguien sabe como acabo lo de poner parte del fondo de garantia de pensiones en la bolsa?.
> 
> Saludos.



Ya está ahí................


...................... A JUGAR..........................



ES BROMA, COÑO


----------



## twetter (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> No vayas tan deprisa.....creo que rebotara hasta los 9200...para volver a bajar...



pues parece ke tienes razon


----------



## Telecomunista (10 Oct 2008)

Bueno, la lata de conservas como moneda, ¿para cuando, entonces?


----------



## Dazis (10 Oct 2008)

Hoy está siendo espectacular, y eso que he pasado de palomitas, tengo ya el estómago echo polvo de los días pasados.


----------



## Nazgulillo (10 Oct 2008)

¡Quiero más! ¡MÁS! ¡SANGREEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Plusvalias-al-42% (10 Oct 2008)

....de todas formas creo que los engominados exageran un poco.

Es cierto que dinámicamente la caída es vertiginosa, pero también lo fue la subida y ya decíamos todos que cuanto más se sube más fuerte es la hostia.

Estáticamente estamos todavía al excelente nivel del 2005.....Ya lo decía yo que esta subida brutal del último lustro -por no decir desde 1995- no tenía gran base en los fundamentales -y si en el endeudamiento-.

Vamos, que tampoco sería tan grave ver al Ibex -tarde o temprano- en los 6.000 o incluso 4.000 puntos.

El drama sería ponerse sobre los 2.000 puntos.

El tiempo que se tarde en llegar -en una semana o en tres años- no debe ser relevante -salvo para los telediarios-. Y mejor llegar antes que tarde -aunque sigo creyendo en la teoría del atterrizaje suave, pero brutalmente largo-.


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

bambum dijo:


> Tengo 1 millón de latas de atún.
> 
> Las vendo a 10 euros la lata.
> 
> *Atun en lata. Tu mejor inversión*




Eso es ñam ñam, ,,,, no se vende por papelitos de colores, se cambia por otro ñam ñam,,,,,, Madmax ya esta aqui


----------



## JoseII (10 Oct 2008)

El índice ATX de Viena pierde 10%
http://www.wienerborse.at/

Lo han tenido suspendido hasta las 12 pero ni por esas


----------



## Locke (10 Oct 2008)

Joder, no se puede dejar el foro mas de dos horas seguidas.... Acabo de levantarme y todas las bolsas a tomarporculo!!! ¿Pero que esta pasando? No tengo ni puta idea de bolsas, pero no hace falta saber nada para ver que todo esto es una locura. Puro pánico!

Yo soy de los que siempre ha creído que todo este sistema tenia que petar por algún lado, que era algo inevitable... Pero joder, hay que reconocer que acojona! Creo que aun no nos hacemos realmente idea de la que nos puede venir encima.

Saludos!


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

Acabo de calcular el margen de caída del futuro del eurostoxx si sigue la figura bajista que ha hecho esta mañana: 1965

Ahora está a 2399.


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (10 Oct 2008)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Esperemos que al final no se hiciera.
> 
> Ya verás las pensiones holandesas y británicas a donde se van..



¿Es que invirtieron en bolsa? ¿De verdad?

Desde luego con la quiebra de Islandia muchísimas localidades y entidades británicas lo van a pasar fatal. Pero que también el Estado la "haya cagado"...


----------



## Halfredico (10 Oct 2008)

Hola a todos. Llevo mucho tiempo leyendo y hoy ya no he podido evitar registrarme. Quiero que mis pezuñas queden marcadas en este historico tema.


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Acabo de calcular el margen de caída del futuro del eurostoxx si sigue la figura bajista que ha hecho esta mañana: 1965
> 
> Ahora está a 2399.



Mulder....por el bien de la humanidad espero que no tengas razón..y lo digo en serio...:


----------



## percebe (10 Oct 2008)

Bueno me voy a dar una vuelta, cuidarme el negocio.


----------



## PalPueblo (10 Oct 2008)

ibex se funde
y queden 7 respuestes pa la pagina 500.

9.900 y pagina 500:


----------



## kemao2 (10 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> URGENTE OHL activa plan de recompra de acciones; hasta 5% del capital
> cotizalia





Es normal hay una burbuja de papelitos y hay que amortizarlos con dinero. YO ya comente que adema de exceso de dinero hay exceso de papalitos.


----------



## Antenista (10 Oct 2008)

Plusvalias-al-42% dijo:


> ....de todas formas creo que los engominados exageran un poco.
> 
> Es cierto que dinámicamente la caída es vertiginosa, pero también lo fue la subida y ya decíamos todos que cuanto más se sube más fuerte es la hostia.
> 
> ...



Más razón que un santo, el foro está lleno de histéricas que no habían seguido la bolsa en su vida y ahora han cogido interés y se dedican a llenar este foro de información basura e imágenes que no aportan nada excepto la edad de los participantes.

Cuando baje de los 5000 entonces ya veremos...


----------



## Mother of owneds (10 Oct 2008)

no se si el analisis tecnico se puede aplicar con la que esta cayendo y estando en estado de panico el mercado, pero viendo el grafico intradia del ibex, parece que sobre las 10 inicio un canal bajista que se acaba de romper hacia arriba. Pero a saber, igual sigue despeñandose...


----------



## Sargento Highway (10 Oct 2008)

'Lamentan' el fin de Fortis con un almuerzo de 150.000 euros en el Louis XV de Mónaco | elmundo.es


----------



## PalPueblo (10 Oct 2008)

Antenista dijo:


> Más razón que un santo, el foro está lleno de histéricas que no habían seguido la bolsa en su vida y ahora han cogido interés y se dedican a llenar este foro de información basura e imágenes que no aportan nada excepto la edad de los participantes.
> 
> Cuando baje de los 5000 entonces ya veremos...




Cierto, si pones en google IBEX35 burbuja, te manda a la pagina cinco donde SE DICE:



¿quién a sido? dijo:


> Y si se pierden los *14000*?
> Puede ser una barrera psicológica importante? Sobretodo si lo sacan esta noche en A3 y T5, a la hora de cenar... es aquello del sentimiento de riqueza o de riqueza negativa... Puede hacer mella.
> 
> Veremos :


----------



## Starkiller (10 Oct 2008)

Especula Especulorum dijo:


> no se si el analisis tecnico se puede aplicar con la que esta cayendo y estando en estado de panico el mercado, pero viendo el grafico intradia del ibex, parece que sobre las 10 inicio un canal bajista que se acaba de romper hacia arriba. Pero a saber, igual sigue despeñandose...



Yo creo que se mantendrá suave, hasta que haya alguna convulsión. Momento clave: discurso de Bush o apertura de WS... depende...


----------



## fmartin (10 Oct 2008)

Especula Especulorum dijo:


> no se si el analisis tecnico se puede aplicar con la que esta cayendo y estando en estado de panico el mercado, pero viendo el grafico intradia del ibex, parece que sobre las 10 inicio un canal bajista que se acaba de romper hacia arriba. Pero a saber, igual sigue despeñandose...



Te pongo la gráfica


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

Halfredico:

Welcome, asiento de primera fila al caos


----------



## VivaLasVegas (10 Oct 2008)

Antenista dijo:


> Más razón que un santo, el foro está lleno de histéricas que no habían seguido la bolsa en su vida y ahora han cogido interés y se dedican a llenar este foro de información basura e imágenes que no aportan nada excepto la edad de los participantes.
> 
> Cuando baje de los 5000 entonces ya veremos...




Que pedantesco eres, ¿no?

Este post tuyo tampoco aporta nada, salvo informarnos de que vas de soberbio y sobrao. 
Pero vamos, que si no te gusta este foro de histéricas (cuyo tema principal, al menos originalmente, era la burbuja inmobiliaria -no la bursátil), te vas a otro de brokers y yupis y santas pascuas. Al fin y al cabo tampoco llevas tanto tiempo dando por saco por estos lares.

Halaaaa! ¡Que te sea leve!


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Mulder....por el bien de la humanidad espero que no tengas razón..y lo digo en serio...:



Para tener razón debería producirse a partir de ahora hasta el lunes un buen rebote en las bolsas. Curiosamente para que mi sistema, que vaticina bajadas funcione, es necesario ese rebote


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (10 Oct 2008)

> Dice Antenista:
> 
> Más razón que un santo, el foro está lleno de histéricas que no habían seguido la bolsa en su vida y ahora han cogido interés y se dedican a llenar este foro de información basura e imágenes que no aportan nada excepto la edad de los participantes.
> 
> Cuando baje de los 5000 entonces ya veremos...




Hombre Antenista, tú y Plusvalías -42% tenéis razón, relativamente no es para tanto.

Pero una inmensidad de gente está perdiendo a marchas forzadas gran parte de sus ahorros y de sus planes de pensiones.

Mucha gente de la calle piensa que mientras no venda la acción no pierde dinero, que ya subirá. Pero tanto no volverá a subir en muchos años. Entre lo que ha perdido y que decide no vender es dinero que desaparece para la economía.

Los que han invertido en fondos de inversión o planes de pensiones se dan cuenta de que han perdido de media más del 40% de sus ahorros. A lo que se suma el miedo creciente a perderlo todo en un corralito o similares.

Por esto y muchísimas razones más que otros podrán detallar mejor que yo tanta caída le viene muy mal a la economía. De ahí si quieres "mi histerismo", que en todo caso no me siento histérico, sino profundamente preocupado, conozco a mucha gente con problemas y yo mismo estoy en paro (y sin cobrar).


----------



## Nazgulillo (10 Oct 2008)

Del 15 de Enero:



Don Facundo dijo:


> Da un poco de vértigo, ¿verdad?



¿A que si se le cambian las cifras, parece que fuera la evolución del Ibex desde que se abrió el hilo hasta hoy?


----------



## Starkiller (10 Oct 2008)

El Pobrecito Hablador dijo:


> ¿Es que invirtieron en bolsa? ¿De verdad?
> 
> Desde luego con la quiebra de Islandia muchísimas localidades y entidades británicas lo van a pasar fatal. Pero que también el Estado la "haya cagado"...



No es que inviertan en bolsa, el habla de fondos de pensiones privados. Aquí os dejo esta perla.

Los pensionistas que dependan de fondos privados los vamos a ver rebuscando en la basura. Hay que joderse.

Global systemic crisis ? End of 2008: Pension funds go off the rails


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

en mi opinion el valor REAl del IBEXesta en torno a los 6000/6500, de donde nunca debio salir, excepto impulsado por la burbuja de papelitos y demas, totalmente irreal, y lo veremos pronto por esa cifra, dias semanas, si baja mas, entonces si que se va todo al garete, pero claro mientras tanto muuuchos van a tener que vender casonas y cochazos, esto es la burbuja, pero si explota, y ademas se acaba el jabon, entonces es el final


----------



## bestia (10 Oct 2008)

Vaya la que está cayendo !!. Mi padre tiene un buén huerto, gallinas y conejos,...ya le he comentado que haga acopio de cartuchos para la superpuesta. Preferiblemente munición de posta para jabalies.


----------



## vil. (10 Oct 2008)

Antenista dijo:


> Más razón que un santo, el foro está lleno de histéricas que no habían seguido la bolsa en su vida y ahora han cogido interés y se dedican a llenar este foro de información basura e imágenes que no aportan nada excepto la edad de los participantes.
> 
> Cuando baje de los 5000 entonces ya veremos...



En las partidas de poker como ésta sólo se aceptan jugadores "bregaos", a ver si us enterais las nenasas del hilo. ¡HOMBRES, COÑO, SOLO HOMBRES!.


----------



## Buenas (10 Oct 2008)

<a href=" http://www.asturessentia.es/udecontrol_datos/objetos/grandes/1838.jpg" target="_blank"><img src=" http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Qe7H0SxvYzY/SO4AiB80-RI/AAAAAAAAA2w/Uw3_4pDIq2E/s400/click+me.jpg" /></a>


----------



## Rojillo_ (10 Oct 2008)

Soporte en 9.100 y resistencia en 9.200.


----------



## BURBUHASS (10 Oct 2008)

I was on the faifjandrez peich!!


----------



## Locke (10 Oct 2008)

BURBUHASS dijo:


> I was on the faifjandrez peich!!



Me too!  

Edito:
Parece que se resiste a perder los 9100

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 13:24:57 
9.161,90 -7,48


----------



## BURBUJINA (10 Oct 2008)

*Moscú sube*

Al menos eso dicen el El economista:

"14310-10-2008 / 12:58

Gusabla
Puntuación 0 Hola ya os lo decia hoy en el 131 ,la bolsa de MOSCU sube mas de un 10% a estas horas.


Pero no estaba suspendida?............


----------



## vil. (10 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> en mi opinion el valor REAl del IBEXesta en torno a los 6000/6500, de donde nunca debio salir, excepto impulsado por la burbuja de papelitos y demas, totalmente irreal, y lo veremos pronto por esa cifra, dias semanas, si baja mas, entonces si que se va todo al garete, pero claro mientras tanto muuuchos van a tener que vender casonas y cochazos, esto es la burbuja, pero si explota, y ademas se acaba el jabon, entonces es el final



Y porque ese valor. En que te basas. Parte de la economía-ficción en la que vivimos es la que generó la economía real española. ¿Tú crees que con un paro oficial del 20% y extraoficial del 30% y unos salarios para el resto de miseria en su mayor parte se podría sustentar en esos valores que tu indicas?. Crees que a día de hoy telefónica (por poner un caso) seguiría manteniendo bandera española. ¿Y Endesa?. No creo que sea muy buena cosa hacerse pajas mentales con suelos ficticios. Al final de todo esto estaremos donde estemos pero no creo que haya nadie capaz de predecir un suelo realista.


----------



## el arquitecto (10 Oct 2008)

habeis rellenado 25 paginas de un hilo en tan solo 3 horitas y media!

enhorabuena...

a este paso, vamos a necesitar un subforo de HISTERIA COLECTIVA!


----------



## wolfy (10 Oct 2008)

Ole! mas de 500 Paginas en el Post

Semos unos mostruos


----------



## f5inet (10 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> Me too!
> 
> Edito:
> Parece que se resiste a perder los 9100
> ...



avise que le habian puesto un soporte en 9100 hace 3-5 paginas...

se quedara ahi hasta la apertura de wall street o hasta que el bush de la rueda de prensa que tiene prevista a las 16:15...


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

VOLKSWAGEN sube ya un 14% y va camino de convertirse en una de las primeras en capitalización. De Eurostoxx ya lo es con mucho


----------



## Azure (10 Oct 2008)

Geld dijo:


> Encuentros Listar Preguntas elEconomista.es



El apellido del analista pone el chiste a huevo...


----------



## PalPueblo (10 Oct 2008)

La división de AIG "lamenta" el fin de Fortis con una _comidita_.

Y luego dicen que nosotros nos ALEGRAMOS de las desgracias ajenas.

A POR ELLOS:


----------



## jorge (10 Oct 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> habeis rellenado 25 paginas de un hilo en tan solo 3 horitas y media!
> 
> enhorabuena...
> 
> a este paso, vamos a necesitar un subforo de HISTERIA COLECTIVA!



Burbuja de páginas.


----------



## macvales (10 Oct 2008)

No me habéis dejado trabajar en toda la mañana, 


Histeria colectiva- letra del aviador dro, qué tiempos, sniff

*Las masas se han reunido en la gran plaza central
pancartas y estandartes con la insignia nacional
aguardan impacientes que aparezca el coronel
las fans entusiasmadas se desmayan a sus pies

Oidme pueblo mío
yo se bien lo que quereis
seguidme hasta el abismo
y el edén conseguireis

Dadme histeria colectiva
quiero todo el poder
dadme histeria colectiva
quiero apagar mi sed

El evento se transmite a toda la humanidad
centenas de periodistas le tratan de entrevistar
el coronel ha ensayado su espectáculo total
técnicos y luces en despliegue sin igual

Oidme pueblo mío
yo se bien lo que quereis
seguidme hasta el abismo
y el edén conseguireis

Dadme histeria colectiva
quiero todo el poder
dadme histeria colectiva
quiero apagar mi sed

Un rumor llego al cuerpo de seguridad
es demasiado tarde para poderlo evitar
la gente enfurecida todavía quiere más
y el coronel herido aún acierta a declarar

Dadme histeria colectiva
quiero todo el poder
dadme histeria colectiva
quiero apagar mi sed

Dadme histeria colectiva
quiero todo el poder
dadme histeria colectiva
quiero apagar mi sed *


----------



## PalPueblo (10 Oct 2008)

PalPueblo dijo:


> La división de AIG "lamenta" el fin de Fortis con una _comidita_.
> 
> Y luego dicen que nosotros nos ALEGRAMOS de las desgracias ajenas.
> 
> A POR ELLOS:









preparativos previos.


----------



## trafec (10 Oct 2008)

macvales dijo:


> No me habéis dejado trabajar en toda la mañana,
> 
> 
> Histeria colectiva- letra del aviador dro, qué tiempos, sniff
> ...



Poesia en tiempos de crisis... o era amor en tiempos de cólera


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

Vil:

Si de acuerdo, si se hubiera sido realista desde hace años, se hubieran hecho las cosas bien, tal vez tendriamos pocas empresas autoctonas, no te lo niego, pero tendriamos una base adecuada para enfrentarnos a esto.

Toda la economia de este pais, esta sobreinflada, ninguna empresa vale lo que se paga por accion, la realidad por mucho que la enterremos en mentiras, es muy tozuda, y siempre vuelve a salir a la luz.

Por supuesto que nadie sabe el suelo del IBEX, eso lo diran los mercados, y tal como esta todo, ahora nos marcaran, no el suelo, si no el sotano, esta todo desbocado, si se hubieran hecho mejor las cosas, solo nos iriamos al suelo, no al sotano, o tal vez a las cloacas, sigo en mi opinion, de que firmaria una vez pasado todo en 6000/6500,,, Como acabara??,,, solo Dios lo sabe


----------



## Alexandros (10 Oct 2008)

PalPueblo dijo:


> La división de AIG "lamenta" el fin de Fortis con una _comidita_.
> 
> Y luego dicen que nosotros nos ALEGRAMOS de las desgracias ajenas.
> 
> A POR ELLOS:



Ahora más que nunca los poderosos tienen miedo por una sencilla razón: no sabén cual va a ser la reacción de la gente.

Llevar corbata será como llevar una diana pintada en la frente.


----------



## Hephe (10 Oct 2008)




----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

AHORA ESTA SALIENDO A HABLAR SOLBES PARA explicarnos el plan de atraco, digo de apoyo a la ecoñomia....

hará que suba o baje la bolsa


----------



## vil. (10 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> Vil:
> 
> Si de acuerdo, si se hubiera sido realista desde hace años, se hubieran hecho las cosas bien, tal vez tendriamos pocas empresas autoctonas, no te lo niego, pero tendriamos una base adecuada para enfrentarnos a esto.
> 
> ...



Perdona pense que al igual que aquel mago de los 17000 tú también tenías presentimientos. 

Firmar firmaríamos todos por estar equivocados y que todo esto fuese un mal sueño. Desgraciadamente nos tocará vivirlo. 

Son unos hijos de la gran pu....


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

ya estamos otra vez por encima del -8% esta jugando al raton y al gato y el gato al final se va a morder su propia cola


----------



## euribeitor (10 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> AHORA ESTA SALIENDO A HABLAR SOLBES PARA explicarnos el plan de atraco, digo de apoyo a la ecoñomia....
> 
> hará que suba o baje la bolsa



Baja fijo


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

SI sale SOlbes, mentiroso compulsivo, es el derrumbe total, nadie le cree a estas alturas, almenos si se tienen un par de dedos de frente


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> No vayas tan deprisa.....creo que rebotara hasta los 9200...para volver a bajar...



Como que he casi acertado.......una medallita pal menda....


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

Vil:

amigo mio, tranquilo, no hay nada que perdonar, todos estamos en el mismo barco, todos sufrimos la situacion, y todos tenemos el futuro incierto y negro, solo sentarse a ver como acaba, hacer algunos comentarios jocosos y cuchufletas, nada mas, somos simples mortales,,,, sigamos jugando esta partida, tal vez sea la ultima, Dios no lo quiera.


----------



## Halfredico (10 Oct 2008)

Ya hablando en serio. Esta bien eso de ser catastrofista para ganarte respeto y admiracion en el foro, pero en realidad os parece esto tan grave? estamos a niveles de hace 3 años, cuando la economia iba de puta madre, a mi me parece mas bien que todo estaba inflado y se esta corrigiendo. Si esto se prolonga mucho tiempo si habria que preocuparse, pero no seamos histericos. Alguien dijo un avez "para ser profeta basta con ser catastrofista", y no le falta razon.... en este foro se sabe de eso mas que en ningun otra parte.


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

Actualizo

IBEX 35 9.083,70 -819,20 *-8,27%* 13:47:02 
I.G. MADRID 983,47 -82,63 *-7,75%* 11:20:00 
CAC 40 3.149,81 -292,89 *-8,51%* 13:47:00 
DOW JONES 8.579,19 -678,91 *-7,33%* 22:07:33 
NASDAQ 100 1.275,10 -55,51 *-4,17%* 23:16:06


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

9.078,10	-8,33 ahora mismo


la duda es sera hoy en los proximos dias???


----------



## Locke (10 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> AHORA ESTA SALIENDO A HABLAR SOLBES PARA explicarnos el plan de atraco, digo de apoyo a la ecoñomia....
> 
> hará que suba o baje la bolsa



IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 13:47:32 
9.087,00 -8,24

Es casi matemático... Es salir alguno a decir algo y se van por el barranquillo 

Vamos a por los 9000! PO-DE-MOS!


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 13:47:32
> 9.087,00 -8,24
> 
> Es casi matemático... Es salir alguno a decir algo y se van por el barranquillo
> ...



Pues Bush viene en breve... :


----------



## arrhenius (10 Oct 2008)

Halfredico dijo:


> Ya hablando en serio. Esta bien eso de ser catastrofista para ganarte respeto y admiracion en el foro, pero en realidad os parece esto tan grave? estamos a niveles de hace 3 años, cuando la economia iba de puta madre, a mi me parece mas bien que todo estaba inflado y se esta corrigiendo. Si esto se prolonga mucho tiempo si habria que preocuparse, pero no seamos histericos. Alguien dijo un avez "para ser profeta basta con ser catastrofista", y no le falta razon.... en este foro se sabe de eso mas que en ningun otra parte.



Tienes toda la razon, y con los pisos pasa lo mismo, que bajen un 50% no es nada del otro mundo, es un reajuste par avolver a una situacion mas normal, sin embargo llevamos años peleando con el 99% de la poblacion que consideraban imposible que el precio bajara!!


Puedes llamarlo bajada o ajuste, me da igual


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

Halfredico:


Correcto, niveles de hace 4 años, pero,,,,, Todo el planeta estaba igual???

Esa es la diferencia entre un simple crash de una bolsa, o un crash sistemico, que no sabemos a donde conducira.

Tu crees que si todo no fuera tan malo, saldrian cada 2x3 Bush, Merkel, Sarckozy hablando???


Creeme, esta todo muuuy mal, pero lo peor es la incertidumbre del mañana, no soy profeta, soy realista, ademas, ten en cuenta que la gente de la calle, aunque ahora no les importe, ni se quieran enteran, TE ASEGURO QUE LO PAGAREMOS.


----------



## euriborde (10 Oct 2008)

Halfredico dijo:


> Ya hablando en serio. Esta bien eso de ser catastrofista para ganarte respeto y admiracion en el foro, pero en realidad os parece esto tan grave? estamos a niveles de hace 3 años, cuando la economia iba de puta madre, a mi me parece mas bien que todo estaba inflado y se esta corrigiendo. Si esto se prolonga mucho tiempo si habria que preocuparse, pero no seamos histericos. Alguien dijo un avez "para ser profeta basta con ser catastrofista", y no le falta razon.... en este foro se sabe de eso mas que en ningun otra parte.



Me ha recordado usted el chiste del paracaidista que en mitad del descenso descubre de pronto que su paracaídas está roto y que no se va a abrir. En esto, un colega paracaidista se le acerca porque le ha visto algo alterado, como buscando algo, y le dice:

- ¿Qué tal vas?

- De momento bien.


La verdad es que sí, el paracaidista volverá al mismo punto donde estaba hace 40 minutos pero, por decirlo de alguna forma, el momento lineal no es exactamente el mismo


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

aqui se demuestra el poder de la palabra de algunos jejejje es salir a la palestra nos hunden en la mierda


----------



## euribeitor (10 Oct 2008)

Un poquito más abajo..


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Volvemos a jugar con los 9000.....parece un soporte bastante reticente de romper....


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

Pistoletazo de salida para nuevas bajdas, si llegamos al fondo aun podemos seguir escarbando. No se ha fulminado el soporte mayor del día pero si el que le estaba aguantando al futuro del eurostoxx.


----------



## jorge (10 Oct 2008)

Halfredico dijo:


> Ya hablando en serio. Esta bien eso de ser catastrofista para ganarte respeto y admiracion en el foro, pero en realidad os parece esto tan grave? estamos a niveles de hace 3 años, cuando la economia iba de puta madre, a mi me parece mas bien que todo estaba inflado y se esta corrigiendo. Si esto se prolonga mucho tiempo si habria que preocuparse, pero no seamos histericos. Alguien dijo un avez "para ser profeta basta con ser catastrofista", y no le falta razon.... en este foro se sabe de eso mas que en ningun otra parte.



Ya, pero es que no es lo mismo subir un puerto que bajarlo sin frenos.


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

LD: Solbes: sus ahorros estan seguros

aprueban el fondo de 30tkm millones para la banca sin el apoyo del PP



En USA, al menos discutieron un poco el tema, lo modificaron etc, aqui, sencillamente por el articulo 18


Y no es que el PP hubiera hecho mucho, pero,,,,


Veremos salir a este bobierno en helicoptero con la pasta


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Volvemos a jugar con los 9000.....parece un soporte bastante reticente de romper....



Tio, bajar 850 en un dia te parece poco... si acaso deja el 9000 pal lunes...


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Para que hagais boca...

Ver archivo adjunto 4632


----------



## Halfredico (10 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> Halfredico:
> 
> 
> Correcto, niveles de hace 4 años, pero,,,,, Todo el planeta estaba igual???
> ...



Es normal que en un mundo tan globalizado todas las economias se resientan, sobre todo si el punto mas afectado es el pilar de la economia mundial (USA). Que tengan que salir con tanta frecuencia los presidentes de todos los paises implicados explica que el problema es mas de confianza que economico. Me explico, vivimos en la era de internet, todo el mundo tiene informacion de todas las bolsas en tiempo real, y ver en directo como cae la bolsa norteamericana crea un panico que hace solo 10 años no sucederia. Puede que entre inversores hubiera sucedido igual hace 10 años, pero nunca hubiera habido el temor que hay en la calle (que la hay aunque no se hable de ello, solo hay que ver el descenso en el consumo), lo que ocasiona que se agrave la situacion.


----------



## arrhenius (10 Oct 2008)

Egam dijo:


> Tio, bajar 850 en un dia te parece poco... si acaso deja el 9000 pal lunes...



ademas de que 850 estando en 9.000 no es lo mismo que 850 cuando estas en 15.000

la maravilla de los %..


----------



## pacoyoyo (10 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> Halfredico:
> 
> 
> Correcto, niveles de hace 4 años, pero,,,,, Todo el planeta estaba igual???
> ...



Halfredico y compañia tienen razon, a mi parecer, claro.

Se sabia q los precios estaban inflados, tanto credito y tantos billetitos... ahora esta buscando su precio, pues lo normal es q baje. Un enorme pedo en una barriga repleta de gases.

Y sabemos como va a continuar, los mismos tios con dinero pero menos y las cosas a valor "real". Los q compraron a credito, los q se metieron en chicharros, los q necesiten de pasta... en los putos huesos.

Como en la burbuja tecnologica jajaja con sus Terras. 

Histericas q sois unas histericas.


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

-8,38% 9066 la ultima media hora de dia va a ser de infarto


----------



## Buenas (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Para que hagais boca...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 4632



<a href=" http://petrol.sci.muni.cz/poznavanihornin/magmatity/image/lupa.jpg" target="_blank"><img src=" http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Qe7H0SxvYzY/SO4AiB80-RI/AAAAAAAAA2w/Uw3_4pDIq2E/s400/click+me.jpg" /></a>


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Si el ibex cierra hoy tal y como está... ¿cuánto habremos perdido esta semana? Unos 2300 puntos??? Acaso esto no es un crack? Cuanto se perdió en el 29 en una semana? Y lo que viene después... claro.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

ostias..... yo diría que hay una mano que compra.... Será el Estao.... estarán cambiando las acciones por el fondo de las pensiones pa' injegtar liqides.... jejejeje---

Espero que el Fondo de las Pensiones no lo invirtiesen en renta variable... 

Alguien sabe algo de eso????


----------



## BURBUHASS (10 Oct 2008)

euriborde dijo:


> Me ha recordado usted el chiste del paracaidista que en mitad del descenso descubre de pronto que su paracaídas está roto y que no se va a abrir. En esto, un colega paracaidista se le acerca porque le ha visto algo alterado, como buscando algo, y le dice:
> 
> - ¿Qué tal vas?
> 
> ...



Joder, que bueno!!


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

pacoyoyo dijo:


> Halfredico y compañia tienen razon, a mi parecer, claro.
> 
> Se sabia q los precios estaban inflados, tanto credito y tantos billetitos... ahora esta buscando su precio, pues lo normal es q baje. Un enorme pedo en una barriga repleta de gases.
> 
> ...



Lo que vosotros digais...es perefectamnete comprensible.....pero esto se va a llevar a mucha gente por delante, pepitos, burbujistas, y la madre que nos pario....asin que no digais que somos histericos....que aunque yo tambien vaticinaba que pasaria algo asi...que llegariamos a los 6000 igualmente...hoy esta semana es algo histórico...


----------



## Amon_Ra (10 Oct 2008)

Comentan en otro foro que el FMI esta apunto de reunirse.

Poria sospecharse que podria intentar vender las reservas de ORO para intentar salvar el sistema .

Ideas sin confirmar .
Solo ideas o rumores ......
Mi aportacion ..

13:40:11 h.
Futuro del oro


921.4 +34.9
Pagina web del FMI
FMI


----------



## vil. (10 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> ostias..... yo diría que hay una mano que compra.... Será el Estao.... estarán cambiando las acciones por el fondo de las pensiones pa' injegtar liqides.... jejejeje---
> 
> Espero que el Fondo de las Pensiones no lo invirtiesen en renta variable...
> 
> Alguien sabe algo de eso????



El Fondo, ay el Fondo.

Veremos si queda aagua en ese pozo cuando lo revisen.


----------



## elchema (10 Oct 2008)

joder esto ya es el pan nuestro de cada dia, casi ni impresiona

joder q hagan algo, q intervengan los gobiernos o algo pero de verdad porque esto se cae y si no se ponen remedios vamos a comer ratas dentro de 3 años


----------



## Locke (10 Oct 2008)

Halfredico dijo:


> Ya hablando en serio. Esta bien eso de ser catastrofista para ganarte respeto y admiracion en el foro, pero en realidad os parece esto tan grave? estamos a niveles de hace 3 años, cuando la economia iba de puta madre, a mi me parece mas bien que todo estaba inflado y se esta corrigiendo. Si esto se prolonga mucho tiempo si habria que preocuparse, pero no seamos histericos. Alguien dijo un avez "para ser profeta basta con ser catastrofista", y no le falta razon.... en este foro se sabe de eso mas que en ningun otra parte.




Yo he de reconocer que me gusta mas un Apocalipsis que a un tonto un lápiz, e intento tomarme estas cosas a coña por que nadie puede decir como van a ir los próximos años, eso seria ponerse a nivel de Rappel o alguno de estos....

Ahora bien, lo que a mi me parece absurdo es que el sistema se base en el crecimiento continuo, exponencial, sin fin... Y en que el sistema financiero no sea mas que humo. Y en eso, si creo que se pueden plantear hipótesis. Y mi hipótesis es que tenemos un problema gordo de no cambiar el sistema que usamos actualmente. Y los últimos años hemos construido un sistema de dimensiones faraónicas con pies de barro. La impresión que yo tengo, es que basta cualquier suspiro para que se caiga todo sin remedio. Conste que digo, que es mi impresión. Ni mucho menos apuesto el 100% en ello.

Por otro lado, con lo poco que puedo conocer de historia, los grandes cambios solo se dan cuando hay grandes crisis. Y por lo que se esta viendo últimamente, no descarto ni mucho menos que vamos a tener años muy duros al paso que vamos.

De todas maneras, una pregunta... Cierto es que por ahora solo han caído las bolsas aproximadamente a niveles rondando el 2000, así a ojo. Con lo que yo también pienso, ¿No es tanto, no?, en el 2000 no se vivía peor que ahora. Pero, alguien me podría decir, cuando en USA pegó el crack del 29, ¿A que niveles del pasado cayó? ¿A niveles de 1910 tal vez? ¿Se vivía en aquellas fechas igual que se vivió a partir de 1930? 

A ver si alguien me lo podría decir, que no tengo ni idea la verdad. Pero en definitiva yo creo, que tal y como va todo, nos vamos a pegar una hostia de las guapas.

Saludos y perdón por el tocho!


----------



## kane (10 Oct 2008)

elchema dijo:


> joder esto ya es el pan nuestro de cada dia, casi ni impresiona
> 
> joder q hagan algo, q intervengan los gobiernos o algo pero de verdad porque esto se cae y si no se ponen remedios vamos a comer ratas dentro de 3 años



Se acabo el MADMAXISMO, ahora la nueva moda el ROEDORISMO ...

Se os pira mucho.


----------



## Buenas (10 Oct 2008)

elchema dijo:


> joder esto ya es el pan nuestro de cada dia, casi ni impresiona
> 
> joder q hagan algo, q intervengan los gobiernos o algo pero de verdad porque esto se cae y si no se ponen remedios vamos a comer ratas dentro de 3 años



<a href=" http://www.axarquia.com/images/ratas.jpg" target="_blank"><img src=" http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Qe7H0SxvYzY/SO4AiB80-RI/AAAAAAAAA2w/Uw3_4pDIq2E/s400/click+me.jpg" /></a>


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

No les quedan mas cartuchos:


inyectar el fondo de pensiones 

vender todo el oro que queda

Imponer corralito

cerrar todos los mercados


se acabo, y rozando los 9000, quieren hacer este indice 'soporte', si no lo consiguen

Donde intentaran establecer el siguiente ????


----------



## pacoyoyo (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Lo que vosotros digais...es perefectamnete comprensible.....pero esto se va a llevar a mucha gente por delante, pepitos, burbujistas, y la madre que nos pario....asin que no digais que somos histericos....que aunque yo tambien vaticinaba que pasaria algo asi...que llegariamos a los 6000 igualmente...hoy esta semana es algo histórico...



Jucari, te lo han dicho, 6000 es un numero. El mundo no dejara de girar. Quizas nos tengamos q olvidar de bajar todos los años a la feria de Cordoba, e irnos a esquiar en el puente de la constitucion. Y de pensar q estamos podridos de millones 

Asi somos, cuando las cosas van bien jugamos en la champion y cuando van mal es el apocalipsis. Y ni lo uno ni lo otro.


----------



## bah (10 Oct 2008)

para tranquimacines y sumiales varios: el dow jones en los últimos 5 días ha perdido el 20%, lo que son 2000 puntos. una media de -400 diarios. si eso no es histeria bursátil ya me direis qué lo es.

la peor semana de las bolsas en los últimos 30 años, un poquito de por favor


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

kane dijo:


> Se acabo el MADMAXISMO, ahora la nueva moda el ROEDORISMO ...



No te olvides del carroñerismo... eso es casi una constante 

En cualquier caso, de momento son indiscutiblemente los madmaxistas quienes ganan el partido por goleada (y que conste que no soy uno de ellos...).


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

consecuencias de NO haber usado esto antes:


----------



## creative (10 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> consecuencias de NO haber usado esto antes:



yo hoy no me pierdo a los tontos de CUATRO


PODEMOS!!!


----------



## Amon_Ra (10 Oct 2008)

13:43:20 h. 
Banana Republic USA 



Banana republic USA/


----------



## EsLoQueHay (10 Oct 2008)

elchema dijo:


> joder esto ya es el pan nuestro de cada dia, casi ni impresiona
> 
> joder q hagan algo, q intervengan los gobiernos o algo pero de verdad porque esto se cae y si no se ponen remedios vamos a comer ratas dentro de 3 años


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

yo para empezar me he llevado hoy a dos compañeros de trabajo en un saco pa' que puedan comer mis ijos... los parto a trocitos y los envaso para que duren hasta el dos mil dieziseys... jijijiji.... hoy nos comemos los dedos, asi podre escrivir mejor.... jijiji


----------



## creative (10 Oct 2008)

El Selectivo Ha Bajado Un 40% En Lo Que Llevamos De Año.


Si No Estamos En 1 Recesion De La Hostia , Que Baje Dios


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Os aconsejo que mireis un gráfico que ha colgado Raimon en el Tema de Lehman cd´s...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/82235-lehman-brothers-el-miedooooooooooo.html


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

pacoyoyo dijo:


> Jucari, te lo han dicho, 6000 es un numero. El mundo no dejara de girar. Quizas nos tengamos q olvidar de bajar todos los años a la feria de Cordoba, e irnos a esquiar en el puente de la constitucion. Y de pensar q estamos podridos de millones
> 
> Asi somos, cuando las cosas van bien jugamos en la champion y cuando van mal es el apocalipsis. Y ni lo uno ni lo otro.



Evidentemente que no se va acabar el mundo.....de eso creo que todos somos concientes....pero no es lo mismo vivir como ahora....que vivir el mañana....y si no que se lo digan a la gente que vivio lo del 29....


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

Gracias, lo vi ayer, .

Opino, estamos asistiendo a los ultimos intentos,, llamemos normales y dentro de' normas', de salvar los mercados, deben estar inyectando de todo, de todo, rebañando hasta las mas reconditas reservas de los Estados, incluida Expaña, para salvar el tinglado, despues sabremos que no hay FG de pensiones etc.

SI falla, solo quedaran medidas a lo bestia, dandoles igual mantener buena cara ante la opinion publica, cualquier cosa para mantener su status de poder.


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

De momento, estamos a niveles de diciembre del 2004. Hemos retrocedido cuatro años en una semana... :

Aunque yo diría que caeremos hasta la franja de los 6.500


----------



## Amon_Ra (10 Oct 2008)

despues de una busqueda aporto este dato que fue lo mas reciente publicado.

El oro del FMI

El oro desempeñó un papel decisivo en el sistema monetario internacional hasta 1973, cuando se desintegró el mecanismo de tipos de cambio fijos creado en Bretton Woods. Desde entonces, su influencia ha menguado poco a poco. Sin embargo, continúa siendo un activo importante de las tenencias de reservas de varios países, y el FMI es uno de los mayores tenedores oficiales de oro del mundo.
Las tenencias de oro del FMI

El FMI mantiene 103,4 millones de onzas (3.217 toneladas métricas) de oro en depositarías designadas. En el balance de la institución, el total de las tenencias de oro alcanza un valor de DEG 5.900 millones (unos US$9.200 millones) sobre la base del costo histórico. Al 20 de febrero de 2008, las tenencias del FMI alcanzaron US$95.200 millones a sus precios corrientes de mercado vigente. Una parte de estas tenencias fue adquirida a partir de la segunda enmienda del Convenio Constitutivo en abril de 1978 y asciende a 12,97 millones de onzas (403,3 toneladas métricas) con un valor de mercado de US$11.900 millones al 20 de febrero de 2008. Como se indica a continuación, esta parte de las tenencias de oro del FMI no está sujeta a restitución a los países miembros.

El FMI adquirió la mayor parte de sus tenencias de oro antes de la segunda enmienda mediante cuatro tipos principales de transacciones. Primero, en ese momento se dispuso que el 25% de la suscripción inicial y del aumento de las cuotas se pagase en oro. Éste constituía el origen principal de las tenencias de oro del FMI. Segundo, todos los cargos (es decir, los intereses sobre el uso de crÉdito del FMI por parte de los países miembros) se pagaban normalmente en oro. Tercero, un país miembro que deseara obtener la moneda de otro país miembro podía adquirirla vendiendo oro al FMI. El recurso principal a esta disposición lo representan las ventas de oro que Sudáfrica realizó al FMI en 1970–71. Por último, los países miembros podían utilizar el oro para reembolsar crÉditos facilitados por el FMI.
La política actual del FMI con respecto al oro

La segunda enmienda del Convenio Constitutivo del FMI (abril de 1978) eliminó el uso del oro como denominador común del sistema de tipos de cambio posterior a la segunda guerra mundial y como base para la valoración de los derechos especiales de giro (DEG). Con la enmienda se eliminó también el precio oficial del oro y se suprimió el uso obligatorio del oro en las transacciones entre el FMI y los países miembros. También se dispuso que, cuando operara en oro, el FMI evitaría controlar su precio o establecer un precio fijo.

continua.......

espero os guste son solo hipotesis cuidado .............


----------



## Telecomunista (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Evidentemente que no se va acabar el mundo.....de eso creo que todos somos concientes....pero no es lo mismo vivir como ahora....que vivir el mañana....y si no que se lo digan a la gente que vivio lo del 29....



Recomiendo ver la película "Las uvas de la ira" de lo que sucedió despues de la crisis del 29 en EEUU. Y esto va a ser peor.


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

estoy viendo, que el Ibex, cae hasta cerca los 9030, y depues rebota hasta 9103 mas o menos, quieren frenarlo ahi como sea, si no pueden,,,,,,,


----------



## pacoyoyo (10 Oct 2008)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Y esto va a ser peor.



Ya te digo, algunos hasta tendreis q poneros a trabajar.


----------



## Halfredico (10 Oct 2008)

pacoyoyo dijo:


> Ya te digo, algunos hasta tendreis q poneros a trabajar.



Menos mal que yo soy andaluz y me mantienen los catalanes, si no me quitarias el sueño.


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

Solbes limita la compra de activos a la banca a 10.000 millones en lo que queda de año


El Tesoro limita la compra de activos a la banca a 10.000 millones en lo que queda de año - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Halfredico dijo:


> Menos mal que yo soy andaluz y me mantienen los catalanes, si no me quitarias el sueño.



Pues como estan las cosas aqui en Catalunya...vigila porque ni mantenerte podremos....


----------



## ertitoagus (10 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> Solbes limita la compra de activos a la banca a 10.000 millones en lo que queda de año
> 
> 
> El Tesoro limita la compra de activos a la banca a 10.000 millones en lo que queda de año - Cotizalia.com



eso eso, ya vale de dar todos los regalos para papa noel, aquí somos de reyes magos joder!!!!!


----------



## euribeitor (10 Oct 2008)

Nada, que no termina de caer. Está convergiendo asintóticamente a 9100 el muy ca....


----------



## Fourier (10 Oct 2008)

-8.42%............


----------



## Dazis (10 Oct 2008)

Me voy a dar una vuelta y a despejarme, vuelvo a las 4, a ver si se hunde el mundo o hay rebote.


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

-8,45% puede caer en breve el 9000


----------



## H_H (10 Oct 2008)

*Previsiones sobre la crisis: El Ike financiero*

Repasando las diferentes lecturas que se han hecho de esta crisis, encuentro que una de las mas coherentes y criticas es la de Fidel Castro. En un articulo publicado en Cuba Debate, se plantea que es lo que nos viene en clave meteorologica. 



> Reflexiones del compañero Fidel: EL IKE FINANCIERO
> 
> ESPECIAL PARA CUBADEBATE
> 
> ...



Lo he colocado en Meneame para ver como reacciona el general del publico:

El IKE financiero - Previsiones hace meses


----------



## Tyrelfus (10 Oct 2008)

*Que pierde, que pierde los 9000!!!!!!! * : :


----------



## Buenas (10 Oct 2008)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Recomiendo ver la película "Las uvas de la ira" de lo que sucedió despues de la crisis del 29 en EEUU. Y esto va a ser peor



<a href="http://img.alpacine.com/carteles/0/1/182.jpg " target="_blank"><img src=" http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Qe7H0SxvYzY/SO4AiB80-RI/AAAAAAAAA2w/Uw3_4pDIq2E/s400/click+me.jpg" /></a>


----------



## elchema (10 Oct 2008)

elchema dijo:


> joder esto ya es el pan nuestro de cada dia, casi ni impresiona
> 
> joder q hagan algo, q intervengan los gobiernos o algo pero de verdad porque esto se cae y si no se ponen remedios vamos a comer ratas dentro de 3 años



a ver me explico:

no digo que vayamos a comer ratas sí o sí, pero desde luego quizás debamos plantearnos comer un poco menos no?

joder es q manda huevos, no se q os creeis q se puede llegar a comer A VECES en una gran depresion, ¿caviar?

creo q el mercado funciona si hay un poco de suerte, pero cuando se tuerce nos vamos al hoyo y entonces creo q los gobiernos deben ponerse de acuerdo y actuar coordinadamente


----------



## imyourend (10 Oct 2008)

*8 miles*

YouTube - Eminen 8 miles


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

Creo que vamos a ver la recuperación en breve, o al menos quiero pensarlo, veo demasiada resistencia a bajar y alguna a subir pero no la suficiente. Realmente estamos atrapados en un lateral del que espero que salgamos por arriba.


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Alguien sabe cómo van los futuros del DOW??? De eso depende si perdemos los 9.000 o no...


----------



## un marronazo (10 Oct 2008)

quedan 2 minutos y Wall Street -423 :


----------



## TomCat (10 Oct 2008)

vamos pabajooooooooooooo


----------



## tonuel (10 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a las 15:02; 9027 -8,84%




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Alguien sabe cómo van los futuros del DOW??? De eso depende si perdemos los 9.000 o no...



Ahora mismo 8261 -447


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

ATENCION....!!!!

Futuros de Morgan Stanley -30%..!!!!

AYYYY.....


----------



## Villols (10 Oct 2008)

*-8,77% !!!!!!!!*


----------



## Buenas (10 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> quedan 2 minutos y Wall Street -423 :



<a href=" http://mdigital.byethost.com/descargas/musica/2%20Minutos.jpeg" target="_blank"><img src=" http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Qe7H0SxvYzY/SO4AiB80-RI/AAAAAAAAA2w/Uw3_4pDIq2E/s400/click+me.jpg" /></a>


----------



## elchema (10 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que vamos a ver la recuperación en breve, o al menos quiero pensarlo, veo demasiada resistencia a bajar y alguna a subir pero no la suficiente. Realmente estamos atrapados en un lateral del que espero que salgamos por arriba.



joer macho el 90% de tus mensajes son optimistas

tu eras de los q tocaban cuando el titanic....no? jajajaj

qué tio!! siempre tienes unas palabras de aliento en la tormenta, supongo que debes haber dejado material de sobra para owneds


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Antes tenía dudas pero ahora ya lo sé: el ibex cerrará por el día de hoy su cotización a eso de las 16.00 horas, justo cuando Bush empiece a hablar, y cuando el ibex toque mínimos inferiores al 10%.


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 9.033,90 -869,00 *-8,78%* 15:01:37


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

Atencion Que El 9000 Esta A Tiro!!!!


----------



## skeptik (10 Oct 2008)

Cuando termine la capitulación que empezó ayer, veremos dos cosas:

- Los que hasta ahora trabajaban, se van a quedar sin trabajo.
- Los que hasta ahora no trabajaban, van a tener que ponerse a trabajar.


----------



## tonuel (10 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a las 15:09; 8959 -9,53%

*
HOSTIA PUTA....* :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

elchema dijo:


> joer macho el 90% de tus mensajes son optimistas
> 
> tu eras de los q tocaban cuando el titanic....no? jajajaj
> 
> qué tio!! siempre tienes unas palabras de aliento en la tormenta, supongo que debes haber dejado material de sobra para owneds



Está claro que el mercado va loco y es casi impredecible (o es predecible hacia abajo). Yo sigo fiandome de mis análisis y por otra parte los leones en la bolsa juegan mucho a asustar bajadas de unos pocos puntos sin importancia para que gente como tu saque la conclusión de que nos la vamos a pegar, para luego rebotar y dejarte con un palmo de narices.

Es algo que ya he visto montones de veces.

Edito: Aun no veo una caida en firme, seguimos respetando los soportes mayores y menores del día.


----------



## Villols (10 Oct 2008)

9,04% !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dekka (10 Oct 2008)

cayeron !!!!!!


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

8994!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## imyourend (10 Oct 2008)

9% looooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

roto EL 9000!!!!!!!!!!!

IBEX 35 8.994,90 -908,00 *-9,17%* 15:05:42


----------



## Villols (10 Oct 2008)

Ha bajado de los 9000 lo he visto... I was here !!!


----------



## elchema (10 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Está claro que el mercado va loco y es casi impredecible (o es predecible hacia abajo). Yo sigo fiandome de mis análisis y por otra parte los leones en la bolsa juegan mucho a asustar bajadas de unos pocos puntos sin importancia para que gente como tu saque la conclusión de que nos la vamos a pegar, para luego rebotar y dejarte con un palmo de narices.
> 
> Es algo que ya he visto montones de veces.



si si, si puede ser, pero macho, el caso es qe siempre pones la nota positiva que luego casi nunca se cumple

no sé, es una tendencia la que veo en tus mensajes que me parece muy optimista...como los promotores inmobiliarios: "es buen momento de comprar, que han bajado ya y han tocao fondo"


----------



## EL FARAON (10 Oct 2008)

Se rompioooooooooo


----------



## ertitoagus (10 Oct 2008)

VAMOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

El 8000 es para mariquitas a por ellllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


PO-DE-MOS


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

perdio los 9000 sdeñores.............


miren el dibujo

y el down a puntito de bajar de 8200


----------



## shalafi (10 Oct 2008)

Bueno, off topic, pero para que veais la recopilacion de fotos de brokers...

Crisis fotogénica - Blogs 20minutos: Sexta columna


----------



## tonuel (10 Oct 2008)

*tonuel estuvo aquí... * :



Saludos


----------



## TomCat (10 Oct 2008)

ibex 8.994,10 -9,18


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Caray y de aqui 1 hora habla BUSH...y de aqui 2 horitas vendran los CORTOS....

PALOMITAS!!!!......CERVEZA!!!!!.....LATAS DE ATUN!!!!


----------



## Tyrelfus (10 Oct 2008)

Cayó, cayó, cayó la Gran B.....digo España!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## kokoloko (10 Oct 2008)

Kokoloko was here.

Venga ahora a por el 10% y suspensión de cotizaciones!!


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

A Que Suspenden....!!!!


----------



## Räikkonen (10 Oct 2008)

Esto se pone calentito. Abre WS a la baja y estamos en ¿desplome historico del Ibex? Yo no recuerdo un batacazo de mas del 8%.

No es por estar a 9000-8000 puntos, hace nada estabamos en 4000-5000, es el PANICO de bajar un 9%, algo nunca visto hasta ahora en este IBEX de pandereta que tenemos.

Podra ser optimista, pesimista o lo que querais. Pero esto es HISTORICO.


----------



## Mistermaguf (10 Oct 2008)

8.999,70 -9,12%


----------



## Fourier (10 Oct 2008)

-9.29 %..... the hell is open...


----------



## DAOIZ_XXI (10 Oct 2008)

Vamos hacia el 10%. Ahora empieza lo bueno


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 8.982,30 *-920,60 -9,30%* 15:09:43


----------



## ertitoagus (10 Oct 2008)

Señores este es el futuro de la bolsa:


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (10 Oct 2008)

La hostia puta... menudo momento que he escogido para visitar este hilo:

Elegí un mal dia para dejar de esnifar pegamento


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

Ostia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ibex 35 8.967,40 -935,50 *-9,45%* 15:10:28


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Ahora hay que ver si es un pico...o romper los 9000 significara caida estrepitosa....aún quedan muchos datos para ofrecer hasta final de Cierre....QUEDAN los CDS DE LEHMAN!!!!!!


----------



## Fourier (10 Oct 2008)

-9.53%.....................


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

Rango día: 9.462,30 - 8.958,50

me he salido de ibe casi por lo mismo que compré, ni pierdo ni gano por las comisiones y tal casi... pero vamos!! uf!!


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

elchema dijo:


> si si, si puede ser, pero macho, el caso es qe siempre pones la nota positiva que luego casi nunca se cumple
> 
> no sé, es una tendencia la que veo en tus mensajes que me parece muy optimista...como los promotores inmobiliarios: "es buen momento de comprar, que han bajado ya y han tocao fondo"



Bueno, no doy las cosas por hechas hasta que ocurren, es algo que he aprendido con los años de trading, como dice Cárpatos, hasta el rabo todo es toro.

En este momento caen los soportes menores del dia, vamos a ver.


----------



## Villols (10 Oct 2008)

Veremos la suspensión antes de las 16.00?


----------



## Alexandros (10 Oct 2008)

*Ave maría Purísima.*

¡Y eso que la crisis todavía no ha llegado!


----------



## pedrot (10 Oct 2008)

y yo que pensaba que hoy iba a haber un buen rebote, contradiciendo un poco lo que se pensaba ayer que iba a pasar, está claro que de analista bursatil no me ganaría la vida  


menos mal que no tengo un euro metido en bolsa ahora mismo.


El que sepa manejar cortos estos dias se estará forrando :


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 8.951,70 *-951,20 -9,61%* 15:11:58


----------



## Villols (10 Oct 2008)

-9,68% !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tonuel (10 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a las 15:14; 8930 -9,82%


Joder, si se queda en el -10% me toca pagar la ronda... 



Saludos


----------



## Tyrelfus (10 Oct 2008)

Pierde, ya casi pierde los 8900!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

Esto Va Muy Rápido.....

Ibex 35 8.936,80 *-966,10 -9,76%* 15:13:28


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

perdermos los 1000 puntos en un dia.....eso nadie lo ha visto!!!


----------



## telefrancisco (10 Oct 2008)

A ver si llegamos a una bajada porcentual de dos cifras (es decir, al -10%).


----------



## Tyrelfus (10 Oct 2008)

Yo estuve aquíiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## cacereño (10 Oct 2008)

Nuestros amigos árabes se van a poner las botas. Van a comprar la civilización occidental por completo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

a ver quein postea el 10% el primero!


----------



## Villols (10 Oct 2008)

-9,80 !!!!!!!!!!!!
Joder, Joder, Joder

Como dijo el sabio. A la mierdaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kasandra (10 Oct 2008)

Va a perder los 1000 puntos :


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

Se está cayendo con volumen, así que vamos a ir fuerte a partir de ahora.


----------



## Tyrelfus (10 Oct 2008)

A este paso vamos a llegar a las 1000 páginas del hilo la próxima semana!!


----------



## LÉZARD (10 Oct 2008)

pero... pero ...


----------



## Veo_Ciegos (10 Oct 2008)

YO ESTUVE AQUI:

Un saludo


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

que Vienen Los Cortos...!!!!!!


----------



## agradecido (10 Oct 2008)

Joer: se generan los posts en este hilo a mayor velocidad que la mia de lectura!


----------



## J.Spaceman (10 Oct 2008)

-9,77%

Madre del amor hermoso. A este paso la chapan, ¿no?


----------



## creative (10 Oct 2008)

ibex -980 Futuros Wall -500


----------



## DAOIZ_XXI (10 Oct 2008)

Todos con el post del -10% preparado, señores


----------



## Tyrelfus (10 Oct 2008)

Y eso que el IBEX baja mas cuando habre el Wall S., pero creo que en menos de 15 minutos suspenden.

Histórico


----------



## josemazgz (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> que Vienen Los Cortos...!!!!!!


----------



## vlad (10 Oct 2008)

¿Si baja el ibex del 10% suspenden cotizaciones?

Igual cuando le de a "enviar respuesta" ya ha pasado..

P.D.: Yo estuve aquí


----------



## ertitoagus (10 Oct 2008)

agradecido dijo:


> Joer: se generan los posts en este hilo a mayor velocidad que la mia de lectura!




habría que poner junto con las colecciones de fotos de los brokers las de los burbujistas delante del pc posteado a toda pastilla 

eso si que no tendría precio.


----------



## davinci79 (10 Oct 2008)

Esto es la hostia. :


----------



## Räikkonen (10 Oct 2008)

Räikkonen was here.

-9,7%


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (10 Oct 2008)

Y nos queda el descabello:

Wall Street se prepara para lo peor - Cotizalia.com
Wall Street se prepara para lo peor


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

diooooosssss y yo me tengo q irrrrrrr yo tambien estuve aquiiii


----------



## Blackout (10 Oct 2008)

Perdón - 9. 83 y bajando


----------



## Tyrelfus (10 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> ibex -980 Futuros Wall -500



Ohh Dios mío :


----------



## DAOIZ_XXI (10 Oct 2008)

Todavía no, que son los cuartos!!!


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Estamos ahora a niveles de noviembre del 2004... : 

Si bajamos del -10%, lo lógico sería suspender la cotización hasta mañana...
Juer, hemos perdido casi 1000 puntos en un sólo día.


----------



## Silent Weapon (10 Oct 2008)

yo también estuve aquí....

*rediosssssssssssssssssssssssss*


----------



## kalvin (10 Oct 2008)

*Circulen, circulen, circuleeeen.... no hay nada que ver caballeros, circuleeeeenn...*

WS -5.50%, pa abrir boca.....


----------



## telefrancisco (10 Oct 2008)

¡Ahora sí, es verdad, hilo oficial, quiebra mundial! 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/78116-hilo-oficial-quiebra-mundial.html


----------



## Tuttle (10 Oct 2008)

¡Joder! esto si que es una recogida de beneficios para el fin de semana


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (10 Oct 2008)

La Sociedad de Bolsa modifica los rangos de fluctuación del Ibex - Yahoo! Finanzas

¡¿¿??


----------



## Blackout (10 Oct 2008)

De cerrar, nada de nada... a degüello.


----------



## ciudadanodealcorcon (10 Oct 2008)

Hola????

Hay Alguien Ahi Fuera???

Abogadoooo Abogaaaaadooooo


----------



## davinci79 (10 Oct 2008)

Yo tambien estuve aquí


----------



## Silent Weapon (10 Oct 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> ¡Joder! esto si que es una recogida de beneficios para el fin de semana





Festival a lo grande se van a pegar... qué cabrones!


----------



## Snake (10 Oct 2008)

El discurso de Bush podía ser clave para que llegásemos al -10% o que hubiese una cierta recuperación... pero a este ritmo llegamos al -10% antes de las 4, joder: hecatombe.


----------



## garcia (10 Oct 2008)

*así No Se Puede Trabajar!!!*


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

señores, aqui esta................llegó

matricula de horror ....IBEX


----------



## Poncho (10 Oct 2008)

**

Hola, hace mucho que sigo el foro de manera silenciosa, ya que nunca me habia decidido a escribir.

Como parece ser que la ocasión es histórica, qué mejor manera de lanzar mi primer post.

Un saludo a todos, y gracias por todas vuestras aportaciones.

[Poncho was here]


----------



## Blackout (10 Oct 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> ¡Joder! esto si que es una recogida de beneficios para el fin de semana



Ya se sabe que es tiempo derecogida de setas y el hotelito y las cenas de rigor exigen liquidez...


----------



## EL FARAON (10 Oct 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> ¡Joder! esto si que es una recogida de beneficios para el fin de semana



Depende de como se mire, ¿cuantos inversores y ejpertos en Bolsa se han pillado los dedos?


----------



## creative (10 Oct 2008)

Snake dijo:


> El discurso de Bush podía ser clave para que llegásemos al -10% o que hubiese una cierta recuperación... pero a este ritmo llegamos al -10% antes de las 4, joder: hecatombe.



el problema es que nadie cre ya en George


----------



## Mikado (10 Oct 2008)

Ahora viene el rebote


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

joder y luego a ver q hace ws cmo tambien se la peguen el lunes yo no se si va a ver un rebote como dicen algunso por ahi


----------



## cacereño (10 Oct 2008)

¿Qué estará haciendo en estos momentos Mariano Rajoy?


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

Poncho dijo:


> Hola, hace mucho que sigo el foro de manera silenciosa, ya que nunca me habia decidido a escribir.
> 
> Como parece ser que la ocasión es histórica, qué mejor manera de lanzar mi primer post.
> 
> ...



el dia historico? lo que ostorico es la semana completa -20%


----------



## telefrancisco (10 Oct 2008)

Poncho dijo:


> Hola, hace mucho que sigo el foro de manera silenciosa, ya que nunca me habia decidido a escribir.
> 
> Como parece ser que la ocasión es histórica, qué mejor manera de lanzar mi primer post.
> 
> ...



En: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/78116-hilo-oficial-quiebra-mundial.html muchos foreros han escrito también para decir que estuvieron ahí


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

ayer soñé que bush declara el corralito parcial y se apropia de muchos bancos.... y manda ya la ley marcial...


----------



## telefrancisco (10 Oct 2008)

devueltalpueblo dijo:


> joder y luego a ver q hace ws cmo tambien se la peguen el lunes yo no se si va a ver un rebote como dicen algunso por ahi



Si... el rebote del gato muerto  (Que yo creo que ni eso).


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

otra vez vuelve a pique -9,50%


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

cUANDO SE ABRA EL cow JONES ESE....

JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (10 Oct 2008)

Una semana para recordar:


----------



## moncton (10 Oct 2008)

Mama, si estas leyendo esto, que no me espereis para cenar...


----------



## ertitoagus (10 Oct 2008)

que rebote ni que leches, ya no queda ni una sola rata con ganas de jugar a eso


----------



## Pindik87 (10 Oct 2008)

Que se cae!!! Pindik was there.

Que días más entretenidos que estamos teniendo.


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

No veo los tirones de ayer cuando se caia a plomo entre 10-20 puntos del tirón y aunque se han pasado los soportes menores del día tampoco veo que se superen con claridad. Yo ahora mismo, a riesgo de ser tachado de optimista, me la jugaría a un largo en los 2350 del eurostoxx.

Edito: y stop ajustado, claro.


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Una Semana Para Recordar:



Este Grafico Pa La Saca!!!


----------



## Tyrelfus (10 Oct 2008)

"Pánico. Crisis sistémica en la banca. Pánico. Crisis económica. Pánico. Crisis de liquidez mundial. Sinceramente, no tengo palabras. Sí, un verdadero crash bursátil", así resume José Luis Martínez, de Citi, lo que está ocurriendo. El colapso y la avalancha es vendedora es brutal, en una jornada difícilmente comparable con el pasado reciente.

Desplome devastador en las bolsas: el hundimiento empieza a ser legendario - 10/10/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

solo por recordar.... ing es en europa de los bancos que menos cae

santader un 11
bbva un 12,5

ban-bkt-sab de los 5 que menos en la bolsa..... que cada uno tome ejemplo...


----------



## Pindik87 (10 Oct 2008)

Por cierto el barril Brent ya está en 75$ pero en las gasolineras no baja el precio ni a tiros.


----------



## Mojarra (10 Oct 2008)

Estooooo!!! ¿En cuál de las 7 fases de la burbuja nos encontramos, en la 9 o en la 10?

Saludos.


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

el bbva y bschpierden mas del 12% y 10% joder y sond e los bancos gordos de españa


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Pindik87 dijo:


> Por cierto el barril Brent ya está en 75$ pero en las gasolineras no baja el precio ni a tiros.



Como el euribor!


----------



## DAOIZ_XXI (10 Oct 2008)

Atención, que empiezan las campanadas!!!


----------



## Blackout (10 Oct 2008)

Se moderan las caidas, estamos en -9.73. Ya podemos respirar...


----------



## creative (10 Oct 2008)

Remontada!!!


----------



## NosTrasladamus (10 Oct 2008)

*IBEX= (-10%) Bienvenidos a Mad Marx!!!!* 







> Según la teoría marxiana de la crisis, a medida que el capital se acumula, tiende a invertir más en medios de producción que en mano de obra. O en términos marxianos, el capital constante crece más rápido que el capital variable.
> 
> De esta manera, al reducirse la proporción invertida en mano de obra la tasa de ganancia (proporción entre la plusvalía y la suma del capital constante y el capital variable) tiende a caer, y eventualmente esto provoca la caída de la masa de ganancia y la sobreacumulación de capital. Ésta es la causa principal -no única- de las crisis capitalistas. Hay a la vez una crisis de superproducción de capitales y una crisis de superproducción de mercancías. Al bajar la ganancia se reducen las inversiones y por esta vía el empleo y el consumo de maquinarias, materias primas y artículos de subsistencia, multiplicándose el efecto depresivo y expandiéndose a otras ramas de la industria.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyrelfus (10 Oct 2008)

Increible que no se haya caido el server, bravo burbuja.info!!!!!!!!!!!! . Es más, esta volando.

Sorprendente!!!!!!!


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

parace q se toma un respiro supera los 9000 otra vez, a ver cuanto dura


----------



## libertari (10 Oct 2008)

DJ -2,61
Home
Edito casi -4


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

valla duro poco otra vez vamos a por el -10%


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Oct 2008)

Tranquilos que podemos conseguir los 6000 antes de que acabe el mes.


----------



## loki0527 (10 Oct 2008)

DOW JONES acaba de abrir, cayendo un 4%!!!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## Morototeo (10 Oct 2008)

*viernes Rosa*
_
¿creeis Que El Lunes Será El Dia Del Corralito?

Tiene Todas Las Bazas, Dia Despues Del Dia Nacional, Despues Del Fin De Semana, Etc, Etc, Etc............... Yo Creo Qu Esi._


----------



## loki0527 (10 Oct 2008)

loki0527 dijo:


> DOW JONES acaba de abrir, cayendo un 4%!!!!!!!!!!!!:



La madre que me... ya va perdiendo un 5%


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

Los CRACKS del IBEX35:

ACCIONA 70,05 *-11,66%* 75,50 70,00 449.628 32.679,42 10/10/2008 15:13 
BA.SANTANDER 9,19 *-10,78%* 9,85 9,01 68.461.022 642.144,20 10/10/2008 15:14 
*BBVA 9,28 -13,43%* 10,29 9,28 119.359.056 1.152.661,02 10/10/2008 15:14 
I.RENOVABLES 2,51 *-10,68%* 2,69 2,39 18.067.513 45.279,10 10/10/2008 15:14 
IBERDROLA 5,13 *-11,09%* 5,43 4,91 43.051.358 227.027,07 10/10/2008 15:14 
TEC.REUNIDAS 19,96 *-11,41%* 22,19 19,50 361.590 7.541,96 10/10/2008 15:14 
TELEFONICA 13,36 -*11,93%* 14,30 13,31 67.622.663 931.266,62 10/10/2008 15:14


----------



## Speculo (10 Oct 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> que rebote ni que leches, ya no queda ni una sola rata con ganas de jugar a eso



Cuando las ratas se queden sin ganas de jugar, habremos tocado suelo... 

Observen ustedes a familiares y amigos, a toda esa gente que entró en bolsa con cinco durillos que tenían de más y están ahí aguantando pérdidas creyendo que esto rebotará algún día. Pregunten cómo van sus ahorrillos en bolsa y sean pacientes. Cuando estén fuera porque ya no quieren perder más, porque sus esperanzas ya no dan más de sí, ese será el momento justo de entrada en el mercado, si no nos hemos volatilizado ya todos para entonces.


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

Hales al infierno! ahora sí


----------



## DAOIZ_XXI (10 Oct 2008)

Ahora sí, ahora sí, feliz Mundo Nuevo!!!!
-10%


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

-9,88% ya llega


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

atencion:

IBEX 35 8.919,00 -983,90 *-9,94%* 15:35:30


----------



## Fourier (10 Oct 2008)

-10.2% Señores !!!!


----------



## TomCat (10 Oct 2008)

*!!!!!!!! *


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

pedrot dijo:


> y yo que pensaba que hoy iba a haber un buen rebote, contradiciendo un poco lo que se pensaba ayer que iba a pasar, está claro que de analista bursatil no me ganaría la vida
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SNB4President (10 Oct 2008)

Ahora sí que van a tener que suspender o nos vamos a pique...

DJI en 7 minutos -8%!!!!


----------



## loki0527 (10 Oct 2008)

loki0527 dijo:


> La madre que me... ya va perdiendo un 5%




MAAAAAAAADRE.... 5 Minutos abierto el Dow JOnes y ya pierde mas del -7%


----------



## creative (10 Oct 2008)

Dow Jones Industrial Average (^DJI) A las 15:36 : 8.013,37 1.244,73 (13,44%)


----------



## koteinside (10 Oct 2008)

15:36 => -9,88% (978 Puntos)

Que día mas grande, equiparable a la hostia que se están metiendo.


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

a la mierdaaaaaaaa -10,26%


----------



## Kaiku (10 Oct 2008)

DJ -5.50 joder


----------



## un marronazo (10 Oct 2008)

LO SIENTO este fin de semana es el día perdemos todos. valla mierda


----------



## Fourier (10 Oct 2008)

-10.63 %%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%


----------



## Blackout (10 Oct 2008)

Recuerdo que la Bolsa tan solo representa el 20% de nuestra actividad económica y que el mercado laboral sigue fuerte y el ladrillo sigue duro y firme en su pulso por no bajar precios...

Resistiremos en envite, semos los mejores...:


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

10,66 %%%%%%


----------



## pikatxu (10 Oct 2008)

8.891,00 -1.011,9 -10,2% 15:35 


Yo estube aquí 
Mejor tomarselo con humor porque la verdad esto pinta muy mal


----------



## EL FARAON (10 Oct 2008)

Señores esto se va a la MIERDA y nos quedamos sin papel:


----------



## Pindik87 (10 Oct 2008)

A la que ha habido apertura del Dow el Ibex se ha desplomado no lo entiendo, ya se sabía que los futuros del Dow vanían con un buen bajón.


----------



## dillei (10 Oct 2008)

no tengo palabras para el dia de hoy

acojonante

¿Seguiremos la tendencia?

:


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Si se cumple mi teoría, deberían suspender cotización hasta mañana YA!

-10,55% :


----------



## loki0527 (10 Oct 2008)

De traca el DJ no se mueve de entre 7-8% negativo, NASDAQ -5%, NYSE y S&P500 alrededor del -6%


----------



## telefrancisco (10 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> Por supuesto que te la ganarías, Hamijo,
> 
> ¿O esque crees que los soplapollas de inversis, renta 4 interecoñomía saben más?



Pues tienes toda la razón. No sé por qué la gente ésta que se dedica al tarot y tal tienen tan mala fama, ¡por lo menos suelen ser entretenidos, y yo creo que fallan menos en sus predicciones que los anteriores!


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

Felicidades a todos!!!!

Somos capaces de batir todos los retos!!!!


----------



## Eratostenes (10 Oct 2008)

Un link para ver el Dow Jone en directo? es que he visto que cae un -8 y no me lo creo ¡Acaba de abrir!!!


----------



## ertitoagus (10 Oct 2008)

Pindik87 dijo:


> A la que ha habido apertura del Dow el Ibex se ha desplomado no lo entiendo, ya se sabía que los futuros del Dow vanían con un buen bajón.



tipicas operaciones programadas para saltar de forma automática.


----------



## Morototeo (10 Oct 2008)

IBEX 8.850,30 -10,63%




(15:36)


ESTO SE VA A UN -20%... .y el lunes 13 EL DIA DESPUES DEL PILAR, dios dira................................................................................................................................................................ mamimmia, COORALITO???????? tooo puede ser.,


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

tenian q suspender la corizacion de por vida por q esto es imparable


----------



## Lin (10 Oct 2008)

Por Diooos que la detengan!......................:


Yo estuve aquí!


----------



## cacereño (10 Oct 2008)

En Cáceres ya se oyen sirenas. Ha sido un placer, hamijos...


----------



## elchema (10 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> Dow Jones Industrial Average (^DJI) A las 15:36 : 8.013,37 1.244,73 (13,44%)



*
ein?????*

de donde coño sacas eso?


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (10 Oct 2008)

Ojo a lo que comenta Cárpatos!!!!!!

*15:34:29 h.
Ojo a esto

Berlusconi reconoce que está flotando en el ambiente la idea de cerrar los mercados temporalmente. Estoy seguro que la medida ya está en la mesa de los gobiernos europeos y de EEUU...es muy preocupante, porque como pille a una corto...o también largo, la verdad es que se queda todo el mundo enganchado.*


----------



## explorador (10 Oct 2008)

preguntaba por la mañana cuando veriamos perder 1000 puntos al Ibex, pues no han pasado una hora y pierde 1027


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

8.835,00 menos


----------



## telefrancisco (10 Oct 2008)

Pindik87 dijo:


> A la que ha habido apertura del Dow el Ibex se ha desplomado no lo entiendo, ya se sabía que los futuros del Dow vanían con un buen bajón.



Me supongo que pensarían que: "Mientras hay vida hay esperanza".

Por cierto, si queréis decir "Yo estuve aquí", hay un hilo apropiado para ello: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/78116-hilo-oficial-quiebra-mundial.html


----------



## Fourier (10 Oct 2008)

DJI -11.39% es posible?


----------



## Misterio (10 Oct 2008)

Esta rebotando bastante el S&P ha recuperado 34 puntos.


----------



## elchema (10 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Si se cumple mi teoría, deberían suspender cotización hasta mañana YA!
> 
> -10,55% :



no te rindas rocket!!! jajajaj


----------



## loki0527 (10 Oct 2008)

Tengo todos los indices en tiempo real delante (lo bueno de trabajar para un provedor) y esto da miedo.:


----------



## telefrancisco (10 Oct 2008)

Fourier dijo:


> DJI -11.39% es posible?



En éste día todo es posible


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

tengo una buena noticia entre tanto desaste: la pongo en la prinicpal: QUE PRISA SE HAN DADO


----------



## ertitoagus (10 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Ojo a lo que comenta Cárpatos!!!!!!
> 
> *15:34:29 h.
> Ojo a esto
> ...




sera que no pierden igual teniendolos abiertos


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

es verdad 11,76%????????


----------



## Halfredico (10 Oct 2008)

YouTube - MATIAS PRATS JR. - ¡¡PERO, ESTO QUÉ ES!!


----------



## Antenista (10 Oct 2008)

Fourier dijo:


> DJI -11.39% es posible?



emmmmmmmmm No


----------



## quaver (10 Oct 2008)

pikatxu dijo:


> 8.891,00 -1.011,9 -10,2% 15:35
> 
> 
> Yo estube aquí
> Mejor tom*á*rselo con humor porque la verdad esto pinta muy mal



Mejor _estu*v*e_... que si no nunca has estado.

Saludos ;-)


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

a rebotado estamos otra vez por encima de los 9000 pero me apuesto mis ahorros a q termina por debajo jejejeej (da igual no tengo ahorros)


----------



## Misterio (10 Oct 2008)

Que lo de Yahoo y el Dow esta mal hombre, mirar el cierre de ayer y el S&P ya solo cae un 2%.


----------



## explorador (10 Oct 2008)

jode que ha pasado que el DJ a recuperado 200 puntos en 2 minutos


----------



## loki0527 (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> es verdad 11,76%????????



que indice? que te lo digo del feed en tiempo real


----------



## Speculo (10 Oct 2008)

Para que se lo contéis a los nietos:

Dow Jones Industrial Average

Valor de índice: *8.251,67*
Hora de cotización: 15:43
Cambio: *-1.006,43 (-10,87%)*

Yo no recuerdo haber visto esto en mi vida.

Ahora tocará rebotito, porque si no...


----------



## Morototeo (10 Oct 2008)

HAMIJOS....

esto es MUY SERIO.

_*Espero que todos (solo los hamijos) os hayais preparado para la proxima semana. Espero que todos tengáis plata, oro, tierras rusticas con agua, ELECTRICIDAD PROPIA, para poder salvar a vuestra familia en los años venideros.
El CRACK, CAOS, FIN, Y TODO LO QUE QUERAIS LLAMAR DEL SISTEMA CAPITALISTA ES UN HECHO..... TODO SE HA IDO A LA MIERDA. ESPERO QUE HAYAIS SIDO LISTOS, Y POR LO MENOS NO OS FALTE EL ALIMENTO PARA LOS VUETROS.......

UN ABRAZO

MOROTOTEO 
(si estais muy tristes no dejeis de ver la cancion de mis ecuatorianas.....) 
*_


----------



## elchema (10 Oct 2008)

*Irán bombardea Islandia*
BBC - CBeebies - Teletubbies

ésta puede ser la razón








pd: perdonad el toque de homor negro en esta jornada negra


----------



## ertitoagus (10 Oct 2008)

si en el fondo esto es lo que se lleva pidiendo toda la semana, recuperar la confianza en los mercados  cuando no tengan na que perder ya veras como se confia........


----------



## un marronazo (10 Oct 2008)

ya empezamos como toda la semana, compro no sea que suban y me lo pierda, a mitad de la tarde catacrokkkk..... pero esta vez creo va a ser mas gorda


----------



## Eratostenes (10 Oct 2008)

Yo quiero verlo en tiempo real..Yo quiero verlo en tiempo real...Yo quiero verlo en tiempo real...Yo quiero verlo en tiempo real...Yo quiero verlo en tiempo real...al menos el DJ...¿un link?


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

Eurostoxx rebota 60 puntos en apenas 15 minutos.


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

-8, 32 


acabamos en positivooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mistermaguf (10 Oct 2008)

*El DAX se hostia, y también rompe el 10%*


----------



## loki0527 (10 Oct 2008)

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Las autoridades mundiales necesitan tomar más medidas
para poner freno a la crisis financiera global que ya está afectando a la
economía real de los países, dijo el viernes el Comisario europeo de Asuntos
Económicos y Monetarios, Joaquín Almunia.


Que majo, oye


----------



## 1 de cal y 4 de euribor (10 Oct 2008)

Egam dijo:


> Este Grafico Pa La Saca!!!



y bastante optimista el 8500 del piso del grafico:o


----------



## Speculo (10 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Que lo de Yahoo y el Dow esta mal hombre, mirar el cierre de ayer y el S&P ya solo cae un 2%.



¿Cómo que está mal? Ayer el Dow cerró a 9,258.10 y ahora está a 8,389.70. Eso es un -9.38% ¿No?


----------



## percebe (10 Oct 2008)

Ahora empiza de verdad el mercado, ya han metido todo lo que tenian que meter, o eso creo


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

Tranquilos, que aluego habla er BUS, esto sube..............


----------



## loki0527 (10 Oct 2008)

Mistermaguf dijo:


> *El DAX se hostia, y también rompe el 10%*



YA se ostió varias vecess hoy, ahora pierde un -8,82%, el trading se tuvo que parar varias veces por volatibilidad de los mercados.

Lo que no veo es que Vienna cerro 2 horas esta mañana y que han suspendido el trading en "all Certificates and ETFs and Investment Funds"


----------



## Stuyvesant (10 Oct 2008)

*Il Preludio*

<div align="center"><object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Tw-0PRovMU8&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Tw-0PRovMU8&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object></div>


----------



## abe tofumi (10 Oct 2008)

Para verlo en tiempo real

IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (10 Oct 2008)

Eratostenes dijo:


> Yo quiero verlo en tiempo real..Yo quiero verlo en tiempo real...Yo quiero verlo en tiempo real...Yo quiero verlo en tiempo real...Yo quiero verlo en tiempo real...al menos el DJ...¿un link?



CNBC (en ONO) CNN (ONO, satélite)

Atentos que la goma está muy tirante. Si vuelve a rebotar antes de llegar a los 8.000 (en los próximos 15 minutos) el rebote puede ser muy violento hacia arriba.


----------



## Morototeo (10 Oct 2008)

¿cuantas cosas, vas dejando?? TODAS ELLAS, OLVIDANDO....

EN UN RINCON DE ESTE MUNDO SOLITARIO....

llorando estoy, llorando mi alma por ti llorando, en un rincón de este mundo solitario...

LLORANDO ESTOY MI ALMA POR TU LLORANDO.,......

*¡¡¡VIVAN MI ECUATORIANAS BUENORRASSSSS!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

que alguien ponga un poco de cordura...el presi...miss marple...os necesitamos.!!!


----------



## Morototeo (10 Oct 2008)

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs1ILU1CHSo

:9


----------



## Eratostenes (10 Oct 2008)

abe tofumi dijo:


> Para verlo en tiempo real
> 
> IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..



Gracias...pero hay que abrir una cuenta, pagar o algo..porque no veo forma en esa web??¿¿


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> Atentos que la goma está muy tirante. Si vuelve a rebotar antes de llegar a los 8.000 (en los próximos 15 minutos) el rebote puede ser muy violento hacia arriba.



La primera bajada ha sido con volumen, el rebote con más volumen todavía y ahora el volumen decae mientras se va subiendo poco a poco, yo creo que esto ya está embridado, a no ser que haya algún mal dato o alguna mala noticia que de volatilidad.

Creo que hoy hay no se que de una subasta de lehman.


----------



## Freeman (10 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> -8, 32
> 
> 
> acabamos en positivooooooooooooooooooooo



Pues claro hombre, por fin alguien que sabe... ahora toca el rebote hasta los 17.000, si es que, que poca confianza [IRONIC=off]

Ahora si que empiezo a estar en un poco acojonao+desconcertado... "Virgencita, virgencita: podre sacar dinero mañana de mi cajita??"


----------



## loki0527 (10 Oct 2008)

Eratostenes dijo:


> Gracias...pero hay que abrir una cuenta, pagar o algo..porque no veo forma en esa web??¿¿



No se si hay un sitio donde puedas verlo sin pagar, ya que la webs deben pagar al Mercado para distribuirun indice en Tiempo Real


----------



## Eratostenes (10 Oct 2008)

loki0527 dijo:


> No se si hay un sitio donde puedas verlo sin pagar, ya que la webs deben pagar al Mercado para distribuirun indice en Tiempo Real



Gracias...de todas formas sigo éste hilo, en realidad no se pierde mucho tiempo entre el real y el de posteo, pero si me voy a comer, luego son 20 páginas más para leer
juasjuas


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Bolsa se Sao Paulo suspendida... superaba el 10% de caídas. Lo raro es que no hayan suspendido al IBEX... menos mal que ha tenido un rebote pronto...


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

bueno, he pedido IBR a 2,35... a ver que pasa... atencion que habla el bush!


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (10 Oct 2008)

Mas de Cárpatos:


*

Berlusconi ha tirado la piedra y ahora esconde la mano, seguramente en una estrategia muy calculada. Ha hecho ver a todo el mundo que este fin de semana la cumbre de la UE podría decir cerrar los mercados como la cosa se ponga fea, y ahora dice, que no lo decía por nada particular, sino que era una mera hipótesis. Yo ya no descartaría nada si las bajadas siguieran. Hay ya muchos países que lo han hecho.*

Que elemento !!


----------



## SNB4President (10 Oct 2008)

La mano al pecho pues...


----------



## loki0527 (10 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Mas de Cárpatos:
> 
> 
> *
> ...



NÃPOLES (Reuters) - El primer ministro italiano, Silvio Berlusconi, dijo el
viernes que se ha llegado a plantear una suspensión temporal de los mercados
financieros mientras se toman medidas para atajar la actual crisis.
'Ha habido conversaciones sobre una suspensión de los mercados
durante el tiempo que haga falta para reescribir las reglas (de las finanzas
internacionales)', dijo el mandatario italiano en una rueda de prensa al
preguntársele sobre lo que discutirán los líderes de la Unión Europea si se
reúnen finalmente este domingo en París.
Berlusconi dijo a periodistas tras la conferencia que 'alguien
planteó está hipótesis pero no hay nada concreto'.

Ya le vale


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

¿ donde habla er Bush, en Disney Channel?


----------



## Saturno (10 Oct 2008)

El IBEX subirá,lideraremos la recuperación mundial y expropiaremos la pérfida albión y al amigo americano.Que conste que lo he dicho.

Ladrilleros avanzad,conquistaremos el mundo.Hoy es el dia esperado,en nuestro imperio no volverá a ponerse el sol.


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

La Bolsa Puede Subir Un Dia Un 15% Y Seguir Siendo Bajista, Ojo, Por Favor


----------



## Dazis (10 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿ donde habla er Bush, en Disney Channel?



Hanna Montana le hace los coros


----------



## Amon_Ra (10 Oct 2008)

Donde se puede oir al buchs?


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

Objetivo en eurostoxx 2506.


----------



## Misterio (10 Oct 2008)

Bueno ya solo pierde un 7% y de seguir así Usa se puede poner en verde en nada.


----------



## Tyrelfus (10 Oct 2008)

Por qué está subiendo el dow??


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

jo jo jo jo.... EL MEGAOXTION VA A SER MAYUSCULO LOS PROXIMOS 15 DIAS COMO SIGA REBOTANDO


----------



## Antenista (10 Oct 2008)

Jeje otro owned al foro.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (10 Oct 2008)

El DOW en positivo

Hurras y aplausos en Wall Street (que alivio tras los días de tensión)

pero tiene que llegar a los 9.000. Sino vuelta pabajo

Que el mercado bajista tienen hambre


----------



## creative (10 Oct 2008)

solo que George esta hablando nada mas.


----------



## euribeitor (10 Oct 2008)

Su Puta Madre!!! Que No Suba!!!


----------



## Tyrelfus (10 Oct 2008)

jajjajajajajaja va para abajo totra vez, está descontrolado


----------



## D-Fens (10 Oct 2008)

Por si alguien quiere ver cómo van las bolsas en tiempo real y no tiene una tv a mano, aquí hay un listado muy completo de enlaces para verlo por internet - faltan muchas emisoras pero están Bloomberg, NBC, CNN+, Sky News...

DeliCast - televisión y radio


----------



## Speculo (10 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> La Bolsa Puede Subir Un Dia Un 15% Y Seguir Siendo Bajista, Ojo, Por Favor



De hecho, es hasta lógico que, después de caer un 25% en unos días, la bolsa suba un 5% o un 10% en muy poco tiempo, el justo para pillar a un nuevo rebaño fresco y volver hacia abajo, que es ahora mismo el camino natural...


----------



## Halfredico (10 Oct 2008)

Bestial subidon del IBEX y del DOWn


----------



## Paisaje (10 Oct 2008)

Nunca en el foro habían pasado tantas páginas en un día en el mismo hilo.
Rango diario: 8.835,00 - 9.462,30




Es el fin... CRAAAAAACK


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Alguien sabe lo que esta diciendo BUSH???...Posteadlo porfa...


----------



## loki0527 (10 Oct 2008)

DJ pierde -0.48%


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

menudo rebote.... terminará hundiéndose al final.....


----------



## Samzer (10 Oct 2008)

El bush va a hablar a las 16:25, aquí creo que se va a poder ver:

C-SPAN Live Stream - C-SPAN


----------



## f5inet (10 Oct 2008)

IBEX rebota con fuerza hasta el 9350...

esperemos los CDS de lehman...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (10 Oct 2008)

Antenista dijo:


> Jeje otro owned al foro.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

alguien sabe que ha pasado para este rebote... que ha dicho bush... que garantiza hasta 200.000 $ de acciones o que, o que va a regalar 20.000.0000 milloncejos a los "banquetes"


que alguien me lo explique


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

Ojo que aun no toca caer, aunque el fin del rebote ya anda cerca, aun tiene que subir un poco más para el próximo desplome. Se ha quedado cerca del objetivo, pero aun le queda algo, debería pasar el objetivo con claridad.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2008)

Algunos no sé en que planetas viven

El Príncipe elogia la solvencia de la banca española ante las turbulencias mundiales


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (10 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> alguien sabe que ha pasado para este rebote... que ha dicho bush... que garantiza hasta 200.000 $ de acciones o que, o que va a regalar 20.000.0000 milloncejos a los "banquetes"
> 
> 
> que alguien me lo explique



Yo pienso que Bush dirá que se hace cargo de las deudas de los bancos "personalmente".


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

empieza el partido ahora.... 90 minutos


----------



## Misterio (10 Oct 2008)

Es lunes es fiesta para la bolsa no?, no se yo creo que de terminar será mucho más cerca de los 8000 que donde esta ahora, la gente no creo que se vaya arriesgar a un gap de inicio como el de hoy el Martes aunque el america no este cayendo como antes, porque claro quien dice que hoy america o sube un 5 o baja un 10.


----------



## P05 (10 Oct 2008)

Bueno, despues de ocho dias memorables e historicos, parece que esto se acaba. Tenia que haber panico, para que esto terminase de bajar de una vez, y entre ayer y hoy lo hemos tenido.

Tradicionalmente, la gran mayoria de sesiones que empieza bajando fuertemente, significan suelo en la bolsa, y suelen verse acompañadas por rebotes fuertes. Teniendo en cuenta que el VIX ha tocado 70, y que la bolsa ha caido casi un 30% en semana y media, probablemente, entre hoy y el lunes veamos ascensos del 10-15% facilmente. Puede que hoy mismo al cierre, con alguna gilipollez que diga Bush que usen como excusa.

Luego apareceran los bobojistas de turno, haciendose los listos despues de dos semanas con el rabo entre las piernas.


----------



## explorador (10 Oct 2008)

no empezo a hablar, en cnnplus han dicho 16,30h


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

Por cierto, los políticos solo salen para dar tranquilidad, pero el que manda es el mercado, que hace lo que quiere y cuando quiere.

Poco importa que salga bush a menear los labios en cualquier TV, no pasará absolutamente nada o, como mucho, se usará de excusa para subir/bajar.


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

por cierto... los de yahoo desvirtuan un poco con las proporciones, pero se ve tambien:


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Pues el Dow pierde fuerza... ya va por los -249 puntos...


----------



## f5inet (10 Oct 2008)

los cobardes ya han salido... los valientes estan cogiendo posiciones para el discursito de bush y los CDS de lehman... por eso es el rebote, ahora los valientes estan comprando esperando que los datos de CDS de lehman y el discursito de bush marque tendencia...

IBEX a 9275 ahora mismo.

como predije, soporte por 9100. depende del discursito de bush, puede rondar 400 puntos arriba o abajo del soporte de 9100... pero si los CDS de lehman se portan mal y alguien acaba en bancarrota por su culpa, caera a plomo y suspenderan cotizaciones. y al menos yo, voy a un cajero a sacar todo el metalico que pueda...


----------



## fmc (10 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por cierto... los de yahoo desvirtuan un poco con las proporciones, pero se ve tambien:



Está en logarítmico. Si quieres lo puedes configurar en escala lineal


----------



## Tezifon (10 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 - Indice - resumen - Volumen - elEconomista.es

916.261.051 millones de volumen telefonica en un dia??¡¡¡


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

¡El VIX ha alcanzado hoy los 70 puntos! ahora mismo anda a 66.85 +4.58%


----------



## josemazgz (10 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Es lunes es fiesta para la bolsa no?, no se yo creo que de terminar será mucho más cerca de los 8000 que donde esta ahora, la gente no creo que se vaya arriesgar a un gap de inicio como el de hoy el Martes aunque el america no este cayendo como antes, porque claro quien dice que hoy america o sube un 5 o baja un 10.



En EEUU sí, aquí no http://www.bolsafin.com/MENU/Calendario%202006.htm


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Algunos no sé en que planetas viven
> 
> El Príncipe elogia la solvencia de la banca española ante las turbulencias mundiales



¿Donde tendrá la pasta este pollo? 

Se admiten apuestas:

A. Santander
B. Caja España
C. Lietchenstein
D. Banco de Islandia


¿Está difícil, eh ?


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

Bueno, este parece muy buen momento para entrar y salirse en dos o tres días, no? Solo lo pregunto, que yo solo soy un completo ignorante de estos mundos maravillosos del "mercado".


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Todos pendientes de Bushito....QUE EMOCION!!!!!!!


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿Donde tendrá la pasta este pollo?
> 
> Se admiten apuestas:
> 
> ...



Probablemente en algún paraiso fiscal para el capital, en España debe tener muy poco, lo justo para vivir unos meses, como mucho.


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Bueno, este parece muy buen momento para entrar y salirse en dos o tres días, no? Solo lo pregunto, que yo solo soy un completo ignorante de estos mundos maravillosos del "mercado".



Este es un buen momento para empezar a pensar en cortos, pero aun no.

PD: acordaos de pensar siempre en sentido contrario a lo que todos ven.


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Esto ahora es el Casino....o rojo o negro.....HAGAN SUS APUESTAS!!!!


----------



## Newclo (10 Oct 2008)

f5inet dijo:


> los cobardes ya han salido... los valientes estan cogiendo posiciones para el discursito de bush y los CDS de lehman... por eso es el rebote, ahora los valientes estan comprando esperando que los datos de CDS de lehman y el discursito de bush marque tendencia...
> 
> IBEX a 9275 ahora mismo.
> 
> como predije, soporte por 9100. depende del discursito de bush, puede rondar 400 puntos arriba o abajo del soporte de 9100... pero si los CDS de lehman se portan mal y alguien acaba en bancarrota por su culpa, caera a plomo y suspenderan cotizaciones. y al menos yo, voy a un cajero a sacar todo el metalico que pueda...



Muy acertado, como siempre. Callo y leo....


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿Donde tendrá la pasta este pollo?
> 
> Se admiten apuestas:
> 
> ...



en tu bolsillo y en el de todos, en el de tu nomina, en el de tu tabaco, cerveza o gasolina.... en tu banco, en el mio...


----------



## garcia (10 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Probablemente en algún paraiso fiscal para el capital, en España debe tener muy poco, lo justo para vivir unos meses, como mucho.



Pues con lo que deben de gastar, si lo tiene bajo el colchón ahora entiendo lo de las camas _Queen Size_!


----------



## chameleon (10 Oct 2008)

Tezifon dijo:


> IBEX 35 - Indice - resumen - Volumen - elEconomista.es
> 
> 916.261.051 millones de volumen telefonica en un dia??¡¡¡



hoy hay un volumen bestial, entre que han saltado los stops, que muchos se salen por el pánico y muchos se preparan para el rebote...


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

eMPEZO EL DISCURSO.....!!!


----------



## pedrot (10 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Este es un buen momento para empezar a pensar en cortos, pero aun no.
> 
> PD: acordaos de pensar siempre en sentido contrario a lo que todos ven.




ojo que no prohiban los cortos o cierren la bolsa y te quedes con el culo al aire y una inversión iliquida


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

lo que parece claro es que en esta hora que queda:

a. O SE PONE A CERO O CASI VERDE
b. EL ABISMO DE HELM es de risa comparado con esto


habla balrog, a callar, a ver que dice


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Que alguien me diga que esta diciendo BUSH ..que estoy en el curro y no puedo poner el volumen...


----------



## loki0527 (10 Oct 2008)

pedrot dijo:


> ojo que no prohiban los cortos o cierren la bolsa y te quedes con el culo al aire y una inversión iliquida



La bolsa de Viena ya ha prohibido los cortos.


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Pues sí que está jodido... de apostar, yo apostaría a que Bush gafa las bolsas...


----------



## snick (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Que alguien me diga que esta diciendo BUSH ..que estoy en el curro y no puedo poner el volumen...



Resumiendo que si hay crisis, que trabajaran para solucionarlo y que lo resolverán, que el dinero de los ciudadanos no corre peligro... bla,bla...


----------



## chameleon (10 Oct 2008)

que barbaridad el crudo a 78 dólares


----------



## euribeitor (10 Oct 2008)

Que baja, que bajaaaaaaa


----------



## creative (10 Oct 2008)

este tio tiene la mismo respeto para el mundo igual que zapaticos


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

pedrot dijo:


> ojo que no prohiban los cortos o cierren la bolsa y te quedes con el culo al aire y una inversión iliquida



Bueno los cortos se prohiben para acciones, aquí en España no hay forma de ponerse cortos en acciones, a no ser que usemos algún tipo de derivado, así que los cortos ya los tenemos prohibidos desde siempre.

Yo opero con futuros y no se trata de CFD's como parece hacer el resto del foro.


----------



## ertitoagus (10 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> que barbaridad el crudo a 78 dólares




bueno de entre los 1000000000000 owneds que llevamos repartiendo desde el foro a 10000000 entidades/personajes creo que los burbujistas nos comemos el de que el petroleo ya jamás bajara de los 100 $ 


ahora bien en el resto de cosas......


----------



## Speculo (10 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> lo que parece claro es que en esta hora que queda:
> 
> a. O SE PONE A CERO O CASI VERDE
> b. EL ABISMO DE HELM es de risa comparado con esto
> ...



Verde, lo que se dice verde, no parece que vaya a ponerse, al menos de momento...


----------



## loki0527 (10 Oct 2008)

*bush Says Govt Plan To Help Economy 'the Right Plan,' 'big Enough To Work'


----------



## Halfredico (10 Oct 2008)

De nuevo caida en picado del IBEX. A que coño se ha debido un rebote tan grande?


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

yo creo que va a empezar a caerrrrrrrr


----------



## panoli (10 Oct 2008)

Halfredico dijo:


> De nuevo caida en picado del IBEX. A que coño se ha debido un rebote tan grande?



Todo el mundo esperaba que Bush prometiera una máquina de hacer billetes de regalo para cada ciudadano antes de fin de año, pero se ve que no.


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

Bush: "emericans, guelcom tu evribari, güi nid aplai de comunism, sou, yur mani its for as" y se quita la mascara de repente y aparece emilio


----------



## josefo (10 Oct 2008)

Caida en picado de wall Street y caen el Ibex y el Eurostokk


----------



## josefo (10 Oct 2008)

Apuesto a que se pierden los 9100


----------



## f5inet (10 Oct 2008)

Halfredico dijo:


> De nuevo caida en picado del IBEX. A que coño se ha debido un rebote tan grande?



lo tenias tan solo dos paginas mas atras...
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1124803-post7830.html


----------



## loki0527 (10 Oct 2008)

WASHINGTON, Oct 10 (Reuters) - U.S. President George W. Bush said on Friday
the government would move aggressively to address the financial markets crisis,
but he acknowledged that anxiety was feeding on itself which was sending stocks
plummeting.
'The United States government is acting; we will continue to act to
resolve this crisis and restore stability to our markets,' Bush said in the
White House Rose Garden. 'We can solve this crisis and we will.'
He also said the Treasury Department would work quickly to implement the
$700 billion financial sector rescue plan approved a week ago and that the
Securities and Exchange Commission was stepping up its efforts to fight
manipulation in the stock market


----------



## Meetic (10 Oct 2008)

Bueno a ver si nuestro Ibex remonta de nuevo has el 10% o acaba en verde. Vaya semana de locos nos hemos metido entre pecho y espalda....a ver el desenlace!!!


----------



## explorador (10 Oct 2008)

me da la sensación que nos vamos definitivamente, ya no queda polvora en la recamara


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Bush gafando la economía... como siempre.

Pues hoy es viernes... y con toda esta incertidumbre en el aire, no os extrañe ver esos -10% negativos asomarse otra vez...


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Bush...creo que no ha dicho nada para calmar los mercados...si no mas de lo mismo....esto se va para abajo...


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

Variación en %:

BANK OF AMERICA 8,202
JP MORGAN CHASE 6,189
CITIGROUP 5,8
GENERAL MOTORS 5,042
GENERAL ELEC CO 3,787
3M COMPANY 2,355
VERIZON COMMS 1,813
HEWLETT-PACKARD 1,584
UNITED TECH CP 1,554
IBM 1,404
WALT DISNEY CO 0,882
AT&T 0,826
PFIZER INC 0,191
INTEL CORP -0,128
AMER EXPRESS CO -1,25
JOHNSON&JOHNSON -1,476
MICROSOFT CP -2,063
PROCTER & GAMBLE -2,234
CATERPILLAR INC -2,567
COCA COLA CO -2,748
WAL-MART STORES -2,685
DU PONT CO -2,873
MERCK & CO -3,09
MCDONALDS CORP -3,034
HOME DEPOT INC -3,362
KRAFT FOODS -3,43
BOEING CO -4,008
ALCOA INC -4,655
CHEVRONTEXACO -5,203
EXXON MOBIL -6,044



Iberdrola 
Ataca máximo del día con volumen alto. CAGUEN TODO!!

Total [Imprimir] 



El que más pesa del CAC 40 también rompe máximos del día con volumen alto.







16:09:40 h. 
Siemens [Imprimir] 



El que más pesa del Dax rompe el máximo del día con volumen alto.


----------



## Speculo (10 Oct 2008)

Speculo dijo:


> Verde, lo que se dice verde, no parece que vaya a ponerse, al menos de momento...



Vamos, que así, visto desde la distancia, le noto un tonillo así como tirando a morado ennegrecido que ya ya ..


----------



## eduenca (10 Oct 2008)

eduenca dijo:


>



Cuando estaba a más de 8€ y todo el mundo apostaba por que la compraban y se iba al cielo ya os marqué que se iba a 5-6 €. Queda por hacerse el segundo objetivo del gráfico.


----------



## Tezifon (10 Oct 2008)

parece que algunos estan aprovechandose y bien

Volkswagen +10,66%
Apple +5,39%


----------



## eduenca (10 Oct 2008)

eduenca dijo:


>



Cada vez más cerca del objetivo que le puse, y ya veis a lo que estaba entonces.


----------



## loki0527 (10 Oct 2008)

Tezifon dijo:


> parece que algunos estan aprovechandose y bien
> 
> Volkswagen +10,66%
> Apple +5,39%



Volkswagen estuvo está mañana en la orquilla entre +15% y +20%


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Chavales... sólo quedan 45 minutos... empieza el segundo tiempo  y de momento todo va bajando en picado de nuevo.


----------



## CHARLIE (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Bush...creo que no ha dicho nada para calmar los mercados...si no mas de lo mismo....esto se va para abajo...



Joder.....El "Dow", cae casi un 4%. Y es que asusta la velocidad a la que se volatilizan los índices


----------



## Samzer (10 Oct 2008)

Esto se hunde, lo de lehman lo tira dan 9 centavos por cada dolar jojojo.


----------



## fmartin (10 Oct 2008)

Casi ha sido peor que saliese Bush a hablar


----------



## loki0527 (10 Oct 2008)

TORONTO, Oct 10 (Reuters) - The Toronto Stock Exchange's main index dropped
on Friday morning as oil slid to $82 a barrel on fears demand will shrink if the
world economy goes into recession, pulling down energy shares.


----------



## Tezifon (10 Oct 2008)

am, entonces no tiene nada que ver sera por el cruce de cierres


----------



## loki0527 (10 Oct 2008)

*WSJ: Germany Considers Plan To Recapitalize Its Banks 

*UK'S DARLING: G7 SHOULD AGREE STEPS TO STRENGTHEN FINANCIAL SYSTEM, SUCH AS


----------



## chameleon (10 Oct 2008)

eduenca, tienes alguna previsión de repsol?


----------



## Samzer (10 Oct 2008)

Tezifon dijo:


> am, entonces no tiene nada que ver sera por el cruce de cierres



Es por la subasta de lehman, ha empezado con 9 centavos por cada dolar pero subirá se supone. Ha sido como darle al boton de panic


----------



## Halfredico (10 Oct 2008)

eduenca dijo:


> Cuando estaba a más de 8€ y todo el mundo apostaba por que la compraban y se iba al cielo ya os marqué que se iba a 5-6 €. Queda por hacerse el segundo objetivo del gráfico.



Hace mucho que no uso el visual chart. Sabes donde puedo descargarmelo parcheado?


----------



## Paisaje (10 Oct 2008)

A las 15:50 : 9.015,00
iiiiiiiiiiii...


----------



## Blackout (10 Oct 2008)

Tras el apoteosico discurso de Bush en el que apuesta por una nueva subida del precio de la vivienda, el mercado reacciona con fuerza...


----------



## josemazgz (10 Oct 2008)

Halfredico dijo:


> Hace mucho que no uso el visual chart. Sabes donde puedo descargarmelo parcheado?



ed2k://|file|Visual%20Chart%204%20+%20Serial%20+%20Manual%20-%20Espa%C3%B1ol%20Spanish%20-%20By%20Raymar.rar|34890510|EFA547D22CF59413EE1593C8799A9F3B|/


----------



## loki0527 (10 Oct 2008)

Jooooooooder, ningun valor en positivo en el IBEX35


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

bush ha llamado a la calma.... es lo unico que ha hecho, ninguna medida ni nada....empieza la venta... algunos van a dar de hostias por vender hasta el pellejo:

ahora:

el ibex -709
el dow -311....joder ha vuelto a subir esto es de lovcura.... llevo enganchado todo el dia al hilo es peor que la droga----


----------



## Blackout (10 Oct 2008)

Y el mejor Banco Ejpañol, el Santander a -10...


----------



## Halfredico (10 Oct 2008)

josemazgz dijo:


> ed2k://|file|Visual%20Chart%204%20+%20Serial%20+%20Manual%20-%20Espa%C3%B1ol%20Spanish%20-%20By%20Raymar.rar|34890510|EFA547D22CF59413EE1593C8799A9F3B|/



Muchas gracias, CRACK !!!


----------



## josemazgz (10 Oct 2008)

Halfredico dijo:


> Muchas gracias, CRACK !!!



De nada. Dale las gracias a la mula, y a que la tenía abierta.


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

VIX en 65.76, bajando pero aun en verde.

Las bolsas se han tomado un respiro por el rebote, pero yo creo que volverán a atacar el máximo del rebote y lo superarán aunque no se si será antes del cierre del ibex.

En cuanto se superen los máximos de este rebote todo estará listo para una vuelta a las caídas fuertes, aunque no creo que lo veamos ni hoy ni el lunes, pero ya veremos porque esto tiene una velocidad que ni un galgo, oiga!


----------



## loki0527 (10 Oct 2008)

La bolsa polaca ha cerrado el trading por la volatibilidad con una perdida total del 8%

Madre de dios...:


----------



## fmartin (10 Oct 2008)

la subasta de hoy va a estar emocionante...bajaremos de los 9000 al cierre?


----------



## Villols (10 Oct 2008)

fmartin dijo:


> la subasta de hoy va a estar emocionante...bajaremos de los 9000 al cierre?



¿Que es eso de "la subasta"?, como funciona?. Gracias !


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

fmartin dijo:


> la subasta de hoy va a estar emocionante...bajaremos de los 9000 al cierre?



Es muy posible que echen el cierre para esta semana, y el lunes será otro día. Normalmente los viernes, si hay pesimismo, suele caer bastante. Expectante estoy a ver qué sucede... aunque yo apostaría que va para abajo.


----------



## Lino (10 Oct 2008)

fmartin dijo:


> la subasta de hoy va a estar emocionante...bajaremos de los 9000 al cierre?



¡Tonterías! Menuda traca final alcista veremos ... y el lunes se recupera el 10.000. Por mis coletas.


----------



## kaxkamel (10 Oct 2008)

*re*

hoy es uno de esos días tan cojonudos en los que ALGUNOS tiburones hacen mucha pasta... otros se quedan quesiqueno...

y a los que pringaüs que se creen tiburones y al personal en general NOS dan por el ojete cosa fina.

ale... los valientes (y/o inconscientes que viene a ser lo mismo) que den un paso al frente que yo me voy a comer un helado 
EN EUSKADI LUCE EL SOL Y HACE UN DIA MARAVILLOSO. ME VOY CON LOS TXIKIS AL PARQUE


----------



## Samzer (10 Oct 2008)

Documento de la subasta de los CDS de Lehman por si a alguno le apetece mirarlo:

http://www.isda.org/2008lehmancdsprot/docs/Lehman-Plain-English-Summary.pdf


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

No lo he escuchado, pero me imagino el discurso de Bush:

"El barco navega seguro; no hay motivos para asustarse. La via de agua que inunuda toda la planta inferior y las bodegas está a punto de ser cerrada. Por favor, no corran a las salidas de emergencia, ya que se encuentran inundadas o bloqueadas. Repito, no hay motivos para tener miedo..."


----------



## f5inet (10 Oct 2008)

lo del bush ha sido porqueria al final... no ha dicho nada interesante...

ha dicho que haran lo que sea necesario para salvar la economia... ¡BIEN!
ha dicho que pondran en circulacion los 700millardos de dolares muy pronto... ¡BIEN!
ha dicho que saben que es lo que esta fallando y que lo van a solucionar... ¡BIEN!
ha dicho que los ahorros de los contribuyentes estan seguros... ¡MAL COÑO, MUY MAL! (excusatio non petita, acusatio manifesta)

si no hubiera dicho lo de los putos ahorros, las bolsas habrian tirado para arriba con fuerza, pero el inutil pistolero este que nada mas sabe meterse en guerras no ha podido cerrar su bocaza...

EDITO: todo depende de LEHMAN ahora mismo... si algun fondo o banquito quiebra o lo tienen que salvar o la deuda de lehman se vende a precio de risa (precio de risa seria 2-3cent por cada dolar, por ejemplo) vamos a ver una cuesta abajo de las que hacen historia... el ibex, salvo sorpresa de ultiam hora, mantiene los 9100


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Oct 2008)

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=^DJI

IBEX 35(MCE: ^IBEX)
Valor de índice:	9.085,50
Hora de cotización:	15:52
Cambio: 817,40 *(8,25%)*
Cierre anterior:	9.902,90
Apertura:	9.443,10
Rango diario:	8.835,00 - 9.462,30
Rango a 52sem:	9.820,50 - 16.040,40


Dow Jones Industrial Average(DJI: ^DJI)
Valor de índice:	8.320,01
Hora de cotización:	*16:58*
Cambio: 938,09* (10,13%)*
Cierre anterior:	9.258,10
Apertura:	9.261,69
Rango diario:	7.910,70 - 8.676,44
Rango a 52sem:	8.523,27 - 14.280,00


¡¡PERO A NADIE!!...¿LE LLAMA LA ATENCIÓN QUE EL DOW CAIGA UN 10%?


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

las mías, Ib renovables, bajan ya 15,3%.

Me aguantaré.


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Pues sí... hoy toca desplome final... si es que no cierran la bolsa cautelarmente antes :

El ibex coquetea peligrosamente con los 9.000...


----------



## Samzer (10 Oct 2008)

El IBEX se está peleando duramente por los 9100, aguantará?


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

Cae un 3%, un 10 era hace 1 hora

CREO...........


----------



## explorador (10 Oct 2008)

vale más que la cierren, esto es una agonia que ni con ventilación asistida, apuesto por perder más 1000 puntos al final


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

Mirad este enlace:


http://***.ebay.co.uk/Country-for-s...308801162QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320308801162


Estan subastando Islandia, todo el pais en EBAy


Expaña, esta al caer que la veamos en Ebay


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Oct 2008)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=^DJI
> 
> IBEX 35(MCE: ^IBEX)
> Valor de índice:	9.085,50
> ...



Ayer cerró en 8,579.19 y no en 9258,1... de nada


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> Cae un 3%, un 10 era hace 1 hora
> 
> CREO...........



pUES AQUÍ PONE LAS 16:58, HACE 10 MINUTOS



Dow Jones Industrial Average(DJI: ^DJI)
Valor de índice:	8.320,01
Hora de cotización:	*16:58* ¡¡OJO!!
Cambio: 938,09 (*10,13%)*
Cierre anterior:	9.258,10
Apertura:	9.261,69
Rango diario:	7.910,70 - 8.676,44
Rango a 52sem:	8.523,27 - 14.280,00


----------



## Misterio (10 Oct 2008)

A todo esto Morgan Stanley 35% abajo, sus acciones ya solo valen 8$, un par de sesiones más y tenemos nuevo cadaver.


----------



## f5inet (10 Oct 2008)

Samzer dijo:


> El IBEX se está peleando duramente por los 9100, aguantará?



lo de bush ha pasado sin pena ni gloria, y eso que estaban todos esperandolo...

lo que realmente va a marcar la tendencia va a ser la subasta de Lehman...

sin embargo, y viendo la hora que es, apuesto por el cierre del IBEX en 9100, +-100 puntos


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Ojo, IBEX perdiendo 890 puntos...

EDITO! 930 puntos negativos! CRASHHHH FINAL!


----------



## Samzer (10 Oct 2008)

Samzer dijo:


> El IBEX se está peleando duramente por los 9100, aguantará?



Joer en cuestión de 3 minutos ya va por 9000 :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Oct 2008)

Volvemos a bajar de 9000!!!


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

Pues si, parece que la subasta y los últimos minutos del ibex hoy van a ser de infarto.


----------



## Pindik87 (10 Oct 2008)

Esto va viento en popa, venga señores a venderlo todo que nadie sabe que va a pasar el lunes a lo mejor ni abren.


----------



## Misterio (10 Oct 2008)

El Santander ha vuelto a tocar su mínimo 9.01 y ha vuelto a saltar, si salta ese nivel nos vemos en el siguiente nivel del infierno.


----------



## Samzer (10 Oct 2008)

Pindik87 dijo:


> Esto va viento en popa, venga señores a venderlo todo que nadie sabe que va a pasar el lunes a lo mejor ni abren.



Eso seguro que es fiesta 

Edito: Me refería al DOW perdón, aquí no se si al final es fiesta o no, creo que no.


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

Tengo una duda:


Acabara el Ibex en algo mas de 9000, o menos de ese soporte???


Si acaba a menos de 9000,el Lunes SI es el Black Monday, es psicologico


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

ostia que estres, me voy a fumarme un cigarro tio.... sube baja.. me mareo


----------



## Räikkonen (10 Oct 2008)

Esto va pabajo. Quedan pocos minutos para el cierre y no veo margen para el rebote.

Si cierra en minimos, me voy al super, me compro un par de birras y me las bebo a la salud de Solbes


----------



## se7en (10 Oct 2008)

¿Alguien puede entrar a finance yahoo Ex-paña?


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> Tengo una duda:
> 
> Acabara el Ibex en algo mas de 9000, o menos de ese soporte???
> 
> Si acaba a menos de 9000,el Lunes SI es el Black Monday, es psicologico



¿Crees que estaría mirando este foro si lo supiera?


----------



## loki0527 (10 Oct 2008)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=^DJI
> 
> IBEX 35(MCE: ^IBEX)
> Valor de índice:	9.085,50
> ...



LLeva 15 Minutos de reetraso.. ahora mismo esta cayendo 3.42


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Mulder....ha llegado al soporte por arriba que tenías pronosticado....Los cds de lehman cuando empiezan la subasta???


----------



## fmartin (10 Oct 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Esto va pabajo. Quedan pocos minutos para el cierre y no veo margen para el rebote.
> 
> Si cierra en minimos, me voy al super, me compro un par de birras y me las bebo a la salud de Solbes



Que sean Lapin Kulta paisano!


----------



## locoAC (10 Oct 2008)

Por perder los 9000 va a ser el lunes el Black Monday???? Y qué esta siendo hoy, si no el Black Friday?? Como si esto, bajar un 10%, fuese una propinilla...

Me parece que aquí hay gente que, o baja un 40%, o no le parece mucho.


----------



## Räikkonen (10 Oct 2008)

Oscilando entre los 9000 y los 9100. Ya esta casi todo el pescado vendido. Hoy ha sido un dia historico.

La semana que viene, mas....


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Oct 2008)

El IBEX35 

*-9,02...9.010,03... A LAS 17:15*


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

se7en dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede entrar a finance yahoo Ex-paña?



Pues no, pero tiene que oler allí una peste a mierda... que no veas


----------



## Ajoporro (10 Oct 2008)

Buenas tardes, caballeros ... y señoras. ¿ Cómo va la tarde, hay algo digno de reseñar hoy ?. Es que vengo de currar. joer, qué día ...


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Mulder....ha llegado al soporte por arriba que tenías pronosticado....Los cds de lehman cuando empiezan la subasta???



Yo dije 2506, no 2406, aun ha de tocarlos y aun no lo ha hecho, además va a subir bastante por encima de ese nivel, pero ya se sabe que el último duro, que se lo lleve otro.

De momento parece que vamos a tener traca alcista para el cierre del ibex, pero luego seguirá subiendo en el overnight.


----------



## se7en (10 Oct 2008)

se7en dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede entrar a finance yahoo Ex-paña?



Vale, vale, ya chisca, está volátil la paginita para no ser menos, jaja.


----------



## Räikkonen (10 Oct 2008)

> Que sean Lapin Kulta paisano!



Lapin Kulta es meada de reno.

Prefiero Karjala o Karhu.

¡A tu salud Solbes!


----------



## twetter (10 Oct 2008)

se7en dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede entrar a finance yahoo Ex-paña?



no rula parece


----------



## Buenas (10 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> Mirad este enlace:
> 
> 
> http://***.ebay.co.uk/Country-for-s...308801162QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320308801162
> ...



<a href="http://foto1234567890.blogspot.com/ " target="_blank"><img src="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Qe7H0SxvYzY/SO4AiB80-RI/AAAAAAAAA2w/Uw3_4pDIq2E/s400/click+me.jpg" /></a>


----------



## Blackout (10 Oct 2008)

Por cierto el Santader roza el -11...


----------



## locoAC (10 Oct 2008)

Ya viene la rampa final, abrochense los cinturones


----------



## f5inet (10 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 17:21:09 
9.069,30


----------



## moncton (10 Oct 2008)

> ¿Alguien puede entrar a finance yahoo Ex-paña?



Lleva todo el dia tonta la pagina esta.


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

El VIX sigue subiendo y ya está casi en máximos del día, creo que nos van a sorprender con una traca final bajista para despistarnos a todos, sería ideal desde el punto de vista de un león.


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

porra: minimos del dia o casi


----------



## Räikkonen (10 Oct 2008)

> Por cierto el Santader roza el -11...



Por fin oyeron a Botin hablar ingles al otro lado del charco.

"Güi are jir tunait tu tel yu dat ui lost ileven points..."


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Ojo que pierde otra vez los 9000....


----------



## Ajoporro (10 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo dije 2506, no 2406, aun ha de tocarlos y aun no lo ha hecho, además va a subir bastante por encima de ese nivel, pero ya se sabe que el último duro, que se lo lleve otro.
> 
> De momento parece que vamos a tener traca alcista para el cierre del ibex, pero luego seguirá subiendo en el overnight.





¿ Traca alcista en el Ibex ?, pero si está al borde del suicidio. Como no le den una caja de viagras no lo levanta ni Dios, hoy, por lo menos.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Oct 2008)

9.069,30 (no los pierde hoy por lo que veo)	*-8,42%* -833,60	*17:21*


----------



## locoAC (10 Oct 2008)

Porra: -933


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

Recomiendo abrir largos en ibex justo antes del cierre, lo mas ajustado posible, les aseguro que no se arrepentirán, aunque el riesgo es mayúsculo


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Esta metiendose en los 8000 como aquel friolero que se baña en el mar... mete un dedo del pie y sale disparado... y segundos después vuelve a meter otro pie...


----------



## un marronazo (10 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> porra: minimos del dia o casi



porra pa mi ibex cierra en 8500


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Por fin oyeron a Botin hablar ingles al otro lado del charco.
> 
> "Güi are jir tunait tu tel yu dat ui lost ileven points..."



santander 11?


el 11-S


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Porra: -963


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

locoAC dijo:


> Por perder los 9000 va a ser el lunes el Black Monday???? Y qué esta siendo hoy, si no el Black Friday?? Como si esto, bajar un 10%, fuese una propinilla...
> 
> Me parece que aquí hay gente que, o baja un 40%, o no le parece mucho.





Cuidado, no me has entendido, esto es un autentico descalabro, no lo niego en absoluto, creo que nadie, pero el tema, es que PODRIA IR a peor, ese es el tema, y si baja de ese soporte tiene mas numeros para que asi sea, salvo que San Solbes, este weekend, saque la varita magica.

me da la impresion, de que aparte de meter toda la carne en el asador, todos se estan aferrando a esa cifra como talisman, si les falla sera mucho peor, es la cifra magica para el IBEX ahora


----------



## un marronazo (10 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> porra: minimos del dia o casi



porra pa mi ibex cierra en 8900


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Oct 2008)

9.017,808(si Pierde Los 9.000)	*-8,94% * -885,10	*17:22:55*

Que Rápido Va Todo Esto


----------



## Pindik87 (10 Oct 2008)

El Ibex está luchando para aguantar los 9000 puntos es una batalla durísima no sabemos si va a resistir.


----------



## Ajoporro (10 Oct 2008)

A punto de romper los 9.000 con decisión ... este Ibex ...

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 8983 8991 17:27 -930 
Wall Street 8207 8211 17:27 -460 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 13496.7 13498.7 17:27 -107.7 
Euro STOKK 50 2391.5 2393.5 17:27 -111.0 
Crudo Brent 7634 7647 17:27 -618 
Alemania 30 4505.0 4507.0 17:27 -335.8 
Oro al contado 897.30 898.30 17:27 -14.68 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 13454.4 13457.4 17:27 -123.6


----------



## Blackout (10 Oct 2008)

Y el otro Banco insignia Ejpaño el BeBeVueAaaaa a -13..: El único Banco de verdad y que se va a merendar a los gañanes...¿ Eh ? Si el JP MORGAN & CHASE...:


----------



## f5inet (10 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 17:27:30 
8.998,00


----------



## Pindik87 (10 Oct 2008)

Al Abismo 8960


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

8996!!!!...joder


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

joder!!!! cae a 8970.... aunque... eespera----


----------



## Räikkonen (10 Oct 2008)

Ya los perdio.

Por debajo de los 9000 17:27


----------



## Pindik87 (10 Oct 2008)

A por los -1000 puntos a ver si lo conseguimos.


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

QUE PIERDE LOS 1000!!! : Que ya ha perdido los 1000!!!

Crack bursátil: el ibex ha perdido los 8900


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Oct 2008)

-1020!!!!!!


----------



## Borjita burbujas (10 Oct 2008)

*OH MY GOD ¡¡¡¡*


----------



## Räikkonen (10 Oct 2008)

Primer ataque a los 9900.


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

que volvemos al -10%!!!!


----------



## Ajoporro (10 Oct 2008)

A por los 1.000 puntos, amos, que esto sí es histórico, más de 1000 points en una sola sesión ...


Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 8908 8916 17:29 -1005 
Wall Street 8175 8179 17:29 -492 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 13477.8 13479.8 17:29 -126.6 
Euro STOKK 50 2360.5 2362.5 17:29 -142.0 
Crudo Brent 7567 7578 17:29 -686 
Alemania 30 4455.8 4457.8 17:29 -385.0 
Oro al contado 898.80 899.80 17:29 -13.18 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 13417.1 13420.1 17:29 -160.9


----------



## f5inet (10 Oct 2008)

y empiezan a saltar stop-loss a final de sesion...


----------



## locoAC (10 Oct 2008)

*Ostiazo padre!!!!!*

Mi porra se quedará corta, cawen....


----------



## Locke (10 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 17:29:16 
8.931,30 -9,81

Pues parece que se empieza a acomodar por debajo de los 9000

Edito: La batalla parece que esta siendo a muerte.... ¿Quien ganara? Hagan sus apuestas!


----------



## Räikkonen (10 Oct 2008)

9900 rotos.

Atacando los 9800.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Oct 2008)

puntos	Variación	Hora
*8.999,10* -9,13% -903,80	17:27:41


Goooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Misterio (10 Oct 2008)

El Santander ha bajado de 9€ :O:O:O, mínimo de 8.97 madre mía.


----------



## Räikkonen (10 Oct 2008)

Vuelve a subir y se estabiliza en 9900.


----------



## Blackout (10 Oct 2008)

ooooooeeee oooooeeeee ooooeeeeee Lo conseguimos rompimos la barrera del 9000. Semos los mejores...


----------



## Räikkonen (10 Oct 2008)

Esto se acaba...

Va a cerrar en torno a los 9900 con una caida historica del 10%.


----------



## locoAC (10 Oct 2008)

Yo estuve en la página 400 de este post.


----------



## fmartin (10 Oct 2008)

chapa ya, que como sigan bajando agujerean el parquet!


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Oct 2008)

En la subasta se notará cierto "tufillo" fétido...como a "pantalones rellenos"


----------



## Räikkonen (10 Oct 2008)

Oscila entre 8850 y 8950.

Esto se acaba..............y es HISTORICO.


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

falta la subasta final y las timidillas subiditas para tomar posiciones


----------



## f5inet (10 Oct 2008)

bueno, parece que se acabo...

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 17:31:51 
8.945,30

ha perdido unos 950 puntos...

predije una horquilla de cierre de 9000-9200. falle por 55...


----------



## Locke (10 Oct 2008)

Ver archivo adjunto 4642


Caquita....


----------



## chameleon (10 Oct 2008)

ni de coña, están todos pillando para el rebote del lunes
esta si que si, no baja de 9000


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

que CIERRA A 17.35!!!!


----------



## quaver (10 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 8.945,30 *-9,67* 

Mercado cerrado


----------



## twetter (10 Oct 2008)

a que hora cierra?


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2008)

ibex termina en 8990, justito del todo, ha terminado el último minuto subiendo violentamente.


----------



## Räikkonen (10 Oct 2008)

Roza los 9000 otra vez...

Me estoy mareando con tanto sube y baja...

Me voy a fumar un cigarro para disfrutar del cierre


----------



## un marronazo (10 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> que CIERRA A 17.35!!!!



jejeje creo que he ganao la porra


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Juer... ya veremos como arranca el lunes, pero yo tengo la sensación de que estamos viviendo un crack bursátil muy similar al del 29...


----------



## tonuel (10 Oct 2008)

Ibex35 a las 17:38 (8997) -9,14%



Saludos


----------



## Builder (10 Oct 2008)

Mientras tanto, en otra parte de la galaxia...

Dow Jones:
-388.92 (-4.53%)


----------



## Blackbird (10 Oct 2008)

La jornada de hoy se merece un 10


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> bueno, he pedido IBR a 2,35... a ver que pasa... atencion que habla el bush!



me han entrado!! a ver a ver, que cierre por ahi y que rebote el lunes, yono vendo, antes me he acojonado con IBE... 

antes que venderlas bajando un 40%, se las regalo al banco!


----------



## Tyrelfus (10 Oct 2008)

Hay que ser optimistas!!!! Los futuros del ibex suben... 10 puntos


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

pues casi tenemos numero para loteria de navidad:

el cierre de la bolsa a dia de difuntos y el valor del yuri ese dia...

son bonitos numeros


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Había prometido no volver, pero es que no puedooooo... Joer, con la que está cayendooooo... Solo puedo decir: Yo estuve aquí!!!
> 
> 8945,30
> 
> ...



Gracias por volver Peter !


----------



## Halfredico (10 Oct 2008)

Link para el DJ en tiempo real?


----------



## locoAC (10 Oct 2008)

El petróleo ha vuelto a precios de hace un año (ha bajado un 50% en unos 2 meses); mañana quiero ver las gasolineras vendiendo el gasoil a precios, igualmente, de hace un año.... es decir, a 1.05 €/litro, aprox.

Aunque me parece que puedo ir esperando sentado.


----------



## f5inet (10 Oct 2008)

joder, la subasta de ultima hora me ha dejado a solo 3 puntos de mi margen predicho


----------



## Rocket (10 Oct 2008)

Blackbird dijo:


> La jornada de hoy se merece un 10




Pues sí... en general, yo creo que esta semanita sí que se merece un 10...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Ibex35 a las 17:38 (8997) -9,14%
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Eso no es el cierre, al final remontó algo... 

8997puntos -9,14%

Edito para decir que has editado... je je


----------



## el arquitecto (10 Oct 2008)

y la bolita se detiene en el 8997
enhorabuena a los premiados!

ps. mas de 55 paginas desde las 9 de la mañana!
unas 6 paginillas por hora!!
una pagina cada 10 min.
3 mensajes cada 2 min.
1 mensaje cada 40 segundos... durante estas 8 horas y media!!

el lunes a por un nuevo record!


----------



## euriborde (10 Oct 2008)

Blackbird dijo:


> La jornada de hoy se merece un 10



La de cosas que hemos visto desde este foro... y las que nos quedan por ver


----------



## panoli (10 Oct 2008)

ELPAÍS.com: el periódico global de noticias en español



> URGENTE
> urgente
> El Ibex sufre la peor caída de su historia (9,14%) y cierra una semana en la que ha perdido más del 20% de su valor - 17:29 h:



Interstitial - Noticia



> El Ibex se desploma un 9%, la mayor caída de su historia


----------



## fmartin (10 Oct 2008)

y las botellas de champan?


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

Halfredico dijo:


> Link para el DJ en tiempo real?



^DJI: Summary for Dow Jones Industrial Average - Yahoo! Finance


http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=MS


----------



## panoli (10 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Si me insultan, que me insulten, ya no pienso postear mas videos, a partir de ahora solo pienso dar mi opinión como economista y nada mas. Gracias, Monsterporculator por tu comentario.



Eeeeese Peter! me alegro de verte por aquí


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ^DJI: Summary for Dow Jones Industrial Average - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> 
> MS: Summary for MORGAN STANLEY - Yahoo! Finance



Al final has trincado pasta de las ibertrolas, no? 

Saludos...


----------



## panoli (10 Oct 2008)

Hoy no me pierdo al Gabilondo por nada del mundo xDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## se7en (10 Oct 2008)

*- 9,14 %* *->* *Sobresaliente invertido*


----------



## Locke (10 Oct 2008)

fmartin dijo:


> y las botellas de champan?



Ver archivo adjunto 4643


Saludos!


----------



## Halfredico (10 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ^DJI: Summary for Dow Jones Industrial Average - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> 
> MS: Summary for MORGAN STANLEY - Yahoo! Finance



Gracias, voy por palomitas.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Si me insultan, que me insulten, ya no pienso postear mas videos, a partir de ahora solo pienso dar mi opinión como economista y nada mas. Gracias, Monsterporculator por tu comentario.



*¡¡ÁNIMOS PETER*...y tira p'alante como un buen "BURBULLIFANTE"...

A los "envidiosos"... como en invierno los osos.


----------



## bambum (10 Oct 2008)

el arquitecto dijo:


> y la bolita se detiene en el 8997
> enhorabuena a los premiados!
> 
> ps. mas de 55 paginas desde las 9 de la mañana!
> ...



Doy fe.

En ocasones costaba segurilo, solo leyendo.

:


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Al final has trincado pasta de las ibertrolas, no?
> 
> Saludos...



he ganado 3 cts por accion, un 1% que se me va en comisiones... lo comido por lo servido, me quedo con que gané 13% la semana pasada y que he entrado ahora de nuevo... se aproxima la campaña electoral y los mensajes de cada personaje.... venga esas energias de obama.... si gana obama subirán


----------



## bambum (10 Oct 2008)

euriborde dijo:


> La de cosas que hemos visto desde este foro... y las que nos quedan por ver



Abrazame!!!

(Es coña)


----------



## Halfredico (10 Oct 2008)

bambum dijo:


> Doy fe.
> 
> En ocasones costaba segurilo, solo leyendo.
> 
> :



Te sugiero un mes de entrenamiento en forocoches. Yo despues de mi periplo por alli, no solo llevo bien cuando esto se acelera, sino que a la vez tengo abierta la pestaña de putalocura y me hago una pajilla entre posteo y posteo.


----------



## k098 (10 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Si me critican que me critiquen: no pienso dejar que cuatro "insultones" me echen del foro!!!



Nadie te echó. Te "fuiste" tú. 

Pero como todos los que dicen que se van para llamar la atención, aquí estás de nuevo. Qué poca vergüenza, eso pasa por no cerrar bien la puerta al salir.


----------



## Locke (10 Oct 2008)

Halfredico dijo:


> Te sugiero un mes de entrenamiento en forocoches. Yo despues de mi periplo por alli, no solo llevo bien cuando esto se acelera, sino que a la vez tengo abierta la pestaña de putalocura y me hago una pajilla entre posteo y posteo.




Jojojojo, eran necesarios los detalles....? : Siesque esto del apocalipsis pone palote a cualquiera


----------



## cibex (10 Oct 2008)

cibex estuvo aqui, ya no me da para poner mas imagenes en mi firma.


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

Halfredico dijo:


> Link para el DJ en tiempo real?



aqui ves unos cuantos

Bolsamania - La web de la bolsa y los mercados de valores


----------



## Misterio (10 Oct 2008)

El S&P vuelve a perder un 6%, 854.


----------



## Amon_Ra (10 Oct 2008)

Verdaderamente una jornada memorable y que entrara en la Historia del Ibex a sido un placer seguirla en compañia de todos ustedes.
La velocidad de los post nunca fue capaz de consegir mi sistema de trasmsion.
Un saludo


----------



## Pepius (10 Oct 2008)

Joder que locura de día, mi compi de curro y yo estábamos todo el rato con el f5 en el segundo monitor para ver si al final aguantaban los 9000, y resulta que me lo he perdido... :

Eso sí, yo no sacaría el champán no sea que luego nos pague un plato caliente que llevarnos a la boca, que a mí esto ya me empieza a acojonar... 

P.D. Rebienvenido, Peter. Me alegro que no te hayas pirado, aunque el calentón del otro día te sacara un poco de madre...


----------



## Locke (10 Oct 2008)

Por cierto, alguien podría chivarme como se ponen jpgs en la firma a tamaño original? Es que siempre que lo pongo sale hiper enano....


----------



## Buenas (10 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Si me critican que me critiquen: no pienso dejar que cuatro "insultones" me echen del foro!


----------



## k098 (10 Oct 2008)

¿Pero es el último vídeo de verdad o como cuando decías que te ibas del foro?


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (10 Oct 2008)

Yeeeeh...

a ver , pregunta para sabuesos....

Que banco se hundirá-quebrara-se rescatará y será nacionalizado entre las 2200 de hoy y las 8.30 del lunes.....


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (10 Oct 2008)

La bolsa no puede estar ya muy lejos del minimo organico.
Es el momento de ver que empresas aguantan y que empresas desaparecen.
La seleccion natural para el proximo ciclo ha comenzado.
:


----------



## Newclo (10 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Si me insultan, que me insulten, ya no pienso postear mas videos, a partir de ahora solo pienso dar mi opinión como economista y nada mas. Gracias, Monsterporculator por tu comentario.



Amigo Peter, eres historia del foro, no sé quien coño te habrá insultado, pero ya sabes que la envidia es muy mala.
Si te sirve de consuelo eres de los que más admiro del foro, a la altura de El Paleto, Miss Marple y tosos esos otros que me dejo en el tintero...


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> Yeeeeh...
> 
> a ver , pregunta para sabuesos....
> 
> Que banco se hundirá-quebrara-se rescatará y será nacionalizado entre las 2200 de hoy y las 8.30 del lunes.....



el banco de semen


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

peter, dime un programa para montar videos, que voy a empezar a hacer algo... uno facil, eh?


----------



## Buenas (10 Oct 2008)

k098 dijo:


> ¿Pero es el último vídeo de verdad o como cuando decías que te ibas del foro?


----------



## garcia (10 Oct 2008)

cibex dijo:


> cibex estuvo aqui, ya no me da para poner mas imagenes en mi firma.



Aquí la tienes en un sólo archivo:


----------



## shoah (10 Oct 2008)

Joder, Y Yo Que Creía Que La Mañana Fue Interesate... No He Podido Seguir La Tarde, Pero Esto Es Mitico...

Del Lunes Lo Seguire En Directo Mientras Curro En Casa


----------



## VivaLasVegas (10 Oct 2008)

*¿Qué pasa?*

¿Qué pasa, Peter? ¿Qué t'han disho, qué t'han hesho?
A mi en general no me gustan tus videos, pero ole tus güevos por las horas que dedicas al asunto y por lo curraos que están (aunque no me gusten). Así que lo dicho: ole!

Y, volviendo al tema: ¿Cuanto ha caío ya el Ibes ese, que me acabo de levantar de siesta?


----------



## Buenas (10 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> peter, dime un programa para montar videos, que voy a empezar a hacer algo... uno facil, eh?



<a href="http://windows-movie-maker.malavida.com/d3203-descargar-windows " target="_blank"><img src="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Qe7H0SxvYzY/SO4AiB80-RI/AAAAAAAAA2w/Uw3_4pDIq2E/s400/click+me.jpg" /></a>


----------



## Arya (10 Oct 2008)

¿Qué ha pasado Peter?

Si es que con la cantidad de hilos-apocalipsis, hilos directamente de mierda y los movidones a los que asistimos en la bolsa (o la vida) no hay quien lea todos los hilos del día :

De todas maneras, este forero del ¿pero ahora te vas de verdad o no eh? eh? dime eh? porque antes habías dicho que no eh? tiene un punto infantiloide- holligan de tertulia del corazón que me lo puedo imaginar....

Me alegro de leerte y al ibex que es de lo que se trata


----------



## Xin (10 Oct 2008)

A ver si alguien recuerda esa pàgina donde hay un mapa-mundi con los números de los principales indices bursàtiles... 

Gràcias


----------



## rosonero (10 Oct 2008)

Para los avezados seguidores de las bolsas, he encontrado esta gráfica superpuesta en lel blog de Panedu PaNeDu.es



¿Que os parece? Real o montaje? Hay que tenerla en cuenta?


----------



## k098 (10 Oct 2008)

Arya dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado Peter?
> 
> Si es que con la cantidad de hilos-apocalipsis, hilos directamente de mierda y los movidones a los que asistimos en la bolsa (o la vida) no hay quien lea todos los hilos del día :
> 
> ...



Lo infantiloide es abrir en el foro principal un hilo diciendo que te vas y volver. 

Y bueno, sí, también lo mío es un poco infantiloide para qué negarlo, pero como me toca las pelotas hilos como el que abrió, qué menos que tocárselas yo también un poquito. 

Aquí corto y cierro, que es demasiado off-topic en un hilo interesante y estoy haciendo lo mismo que me toca los cojones. Hablad del Ibex y dejad de comerle la polla al de los vidrios chungos, hamija.


----------



## rosonero (10 Oct 2008)

A ver!!!! he venido a hablar de mi gráfica, conio !!!!!!!!


----------



## fmartin (10 Oct 2008)

Oye, pues lo siento por todos nosotros, pero como he posteado en otro post, todo nuestro orgasmo no va a ser compartido con el resto de Ejpain, porque este finde juega la selección!!


Acabamos de alegrarle el fin de semana al personal.


----------



## Newclo (10 Oct 2008)

Xin dijo:


> A ver si alguien recuerda esa pàgina donde hay un mapa-mundi con los números de los principales indices bursàtiles...
> 
> Gràcias



Bolsagráfica... No
Bolsamania.. no
Infobolsa.. no

Sé cual dices, pero llevo tiempo buscándola en mis favoritos y no la encuentro.. ¿lo habrán quitado?


----------



## Arya (10 Oct 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> A ver!!!! he venido a hablar de mi gráfica, conio !!!!!!!!




Me temo que el personal se ha pegado una paliza de ratón, teclado y emociones fuertes y se han ido a descansar 

Impresionante la superposición. Parece como esos remakes que se llevan ahora, la historia cambia en muchas partes...pero acabar acaban igual.

Enhorabuena a los premiados.


----------



## Marchamaliano (10 Oct 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> A ver!!!! he venido a hablar de mi gráfica, conio !!!!!!!!



Ya esta repe en un post de ayer, además es una fake y quítate la foto de mi avatar de una vez.


----------



## Aguilucho (10 Oct 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> A ver!!!! he venido a hablar de mi gráfica, conio !!!!!!!!



Joder, más manipulada que las fotos de los misiles iranies!

Tan solo hay que echar un vistazo a la escala de la derecha... la diferencia entre 40 y 50 es casi como la que hay entre 300 y 400 
Una gráfica mucho más realista es esta:

Imagen:1929 wall street crash graph.svg - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

¿A que así no parece tan impresionante la caida?


----------



## Newclo (10 Oct 2008)

A ver si os gusta esta que estaba también por el foro... siento no poder citar la fuente, no la encuentro.


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Aunque no parezca importante ya...el S&P ya cae un -5,5%....


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

nadie dice nada de morgan stanley?? 


-42%


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

La gente esta flasheada esta tarde....hay depresión global...


----------



## percebe (10 Oct 2008)

Yo me fui a echar una pequeña siesta,esto es agotador.


----------



## El_Senor_Oscuro (10 Oct 2008)

Aguilucho dijo:


> Joder, más manipulada que las fotos de los misiles iranies!
> 
> Tan solo hay que echar un vistazo a la escala de la derecha... la diferencia entre 40 y 50 es casi como la que hay entre 300 y 400
> Una gráfica mucho más realista es esta:
> ...



Es que es una escala logarítmica. Da bastante más información que la escala de la wikipedia.


----------



## dkd (10 Oct 2008)

Estamos viviendo un día histórico, señores. Las cosas nunca más volverán a ser lo que fueron en los últimos 30 años. Estamos en el filo de la navaja!!!


----------



## chameleon (10 Oct 2008)

¿dónde creeis vosotros que está el suelo del ibex?
¿subirá el ibex la próxima semana, se mantendrá o se hundirá al infierno?


----------



## Samzer (10 Oct 2008)

Ojo futuros en rojo y cayendo a plomo.

Joer y el euro se está despeñando.


----------



## Newclo (10 Oct 2008)

Jelou... lo que pasa es que muchos se conectan desde el trabajo... y ahora estarán en el bar dando monólogos económicos alternativos y sintiéndose "incomprendidos"... pero el día histórico sigue...


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

Samzer dijo:


> Ojo futuros en rojo y cayendo a plomo.
> 
> Joer y el euro se está despeñando.



link porfa


----------



## Samzer (10 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> link porfa



El de Ig Markets de toda la vida. IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..

Ya ha vuelto a subir un poco.


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

Solo es una opinion personal, pero para mi el IBEX debe estar en 6000/6500, por eso al explotar la burbuja, el mercado expulsa la basura.


----------



## rosonero (10 Oct 2008)

Samzer dijo:


> El de Ig Markets de toda la vida. IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..
> 
> Ya ha vuelto a subir un poco.



Entiendo el euro 1.34 dolares y el oro ha pegado un bajón impresionante, está en 855 cuando estos días había llegado a 900 y algo más ::


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2008)

tecnicamente? 8000 y 6000


----------



## Gotterdamerung (10 Oct 2008)

Vale, oye, si no te importa, ¿me pone otra ración de boquerones fritos?


----------



## eruique (10 Oct 2008)

El Ibex español sufrió la mayor caída de su historia

La mayor caída de la historia del Ibex, -9,14%, provoca un desplome semanal del -21%.

| 10/10/2008 | 13:56
Ampliar
Bolsa de Madrid.
Imprimir esta noticia
Agrandar Texto
Achicar Texto
Comentar esta noticia
Enviar esta noticia por correo
Versión solo texto

La crisis adquiere una dimensión sin precedentes. Jamás en toda la historia del Ibex -índice de la Bolsa de Madrid- había ocurrido un desplome en 1 día del -9,14%. Pero ocurrió hoy viernes 10/10.

En la semana, el derrumbe alcanza el -21%, y en el año, el -40%.

El temor a una debacle generalizada provocaba además la mayor caída semanal de la historia del S&P 500 en Wall Street, la mayor en más de 20 años del petróleo, y los mínimos desde enero de 2006 en los bonos europeos.

El pánico alcanzó hoy una magnitud insólita, y convierte casi la coyuntura actual en una cuestión de superviviencia empresarial. La crisis ha roto todos los esquemas. Comenzó rompiendo el sistema financiero, y amenaza ahora con hacer tambalear al resto de sectores.

Los inversores han dejado a un lado su afán discrimatorio, y nigún sector, y prácticamente ninguna empresa, se salva ahora de la retirada masiva de las bolsas. El dinero, además, no llega al resto de mercados. Sólo opciones clásicas de 'refugio', como los bonos públicos (en máximos desde enero de 2006 en Europa), el oro y el yen logran salvarse de la quema.

En el extremo opuesto, los desplomes de las bolsas se extienden también al petróleo, por debajo incluso de los US$ 80, en mínimos de un año, fruto de su mayor bajada semanal en más de 20 años

Los mercados no dejan de aportar registros históricos (negativos) a las estadísticas. En la principal bolsa mundial, Wall Street, el índice S&P 500 se disponía a completar su peor semana de la historia, con un correctivo superior al 20%.

La jornada de hoy en la bolsa española pasaba también a la historia. Nunca el Ibex, en un solo día, se había hundido -9,14%, un porcentaje propio incluso del saldo de todo un año. En la semana, el derrumbe alcanza el -21,2%. Y en el año, el Ibex supera desde hoy la barrera del 40% de pérdidas.

Esta vez, la bolsa española no pudo mejorar al resto de plazas europeas, y eso que el listón estaba más que elevado. El Eurostoxx50 perdió -7,88%, el Ftse británico -8,48%, el Cac francés -7,73%, el Dax alemán -7,01%, y el Mib italiano -6,95%.

Ni un solo sector pudo salvarse de esta debacle, pero el financiero repitió entre los más castigados.

Los derrumbes de dobles dígitos se generalizaron en las bolsas europeas, incluyendo, en el Eurostoxx50, a valores como Aegon (-16,8%), Deutsche Bank (-16%), Alcatel-Lucent (-14,6%), Renault (-14,4%), Unicrdit, Société Générale y Deutsche Telekom (-13%), y AcerlorMittal, ING, y Crédit Agricole (-12%).


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Aunque no parezca importante ya...el S&P ya cae un -5,5%....



Y el DJ cogiendo carrerilla al infierno... -5,07%


----------



## fmartin (10 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Y el DJ cogiendo carrerilla al infierno... -5,07%


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

El DJno quieres ser menos que el IBEX....QUIERE PERDER LOS 8000!!!

Edit: Cuidado con el S&P que si pierde los 850.....


----------



## fmc (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> El DJno quieres ser menos que el IBEX....QUIERE PERDER LOS 8000!!!
> 
> Edit: Cuidado con el S&P que si pierde los 850.....



Lo hizo :


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Se va el Caiman se va...se va.....SE VA WS!!!!....suicidios colectivos...


----------



## Tyrelfus (10 Oct 2008)

El DOW perdió los 8000!

Sin palabras


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2008)

Ya han dado al boton de RESET

Antes o despues era necesario todo esto: la fiesta acabó, empieza la resaca.


----------



## Halfredico (10 Oct 2008)

En que paginas veis el DJ valor por valor? es que tengo la pagina de el economista, pero sale el general y con casi media hora de retraso.


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Nos acercamos al suelo de WS.....LLEGA EL FIN....


----------



## wolfy (10 Oct 2008)

Algo gordo se esta cociendo para el Finde.

Las Bolsas se desploman, Oro y Plata Tambien.

Estado de Excepcion?


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

7978!!!!!!!!!!...pierde Los 8000!!!!!


----------



## Paisaje (10 Oct 2008)

¿Dónde está Bobojista? Pa que nos ponga la noticia de la mayor caída de la historia del Mierdex35. Una de cal y una de arena.

Es que como tenía tal regocijo con la subida histórica del 8% del otro día...(Hace unas dos semanas, ¿no?)


----------



## TomCat (10 Oct 2008)

Menuda semanita llevan en wallstreet, la de auí ha sido mala, pero la suya creo que peor.

 7,978.56 -600.63 -7.00%
as of 01:54 PM EDT on 10/10/2008 (DJ Index Delay: 0 mins.)

Día antológico, saldrá en los libros.


----------



## Paisaje (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> 7978!!!!!!!!!!...pierde Los 8000!!!!!


----------



## fmc (10 Oct 2008)

wolfy dijo:


> Algo gordo se esta cociendo para el Finde.
> 
> Las Bolsas se desploman, Oro y Plata Tambien.
> 
> Estado de Excepcion?



Y el petróleo.... más de un 10%. Lo de la plata ya es de órdago, un 20% largo :


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

i was here

No lo he puesto antes pq esperaba algo de traca final!!!...


----------



## Xin (10 Oct 2008)

Newclo dijo:


> Bolsagráfica... No
> Bolsamania.. no
> Infobolsa.. no
> 
> Sé cual dices, pero llevo tiempo buscándola en mis favoritos y no la encuentro.. ¿lo habrán quitado?



He buscado un poco i he encontrado este. Però no era el que queria.
- Finance Maps - mapping the major equity market changes over the past 3 months


----------



## fmartin (10 Oct 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> ¿Dónde está Bobojista? Pa que nos ponga la noticia de la mayor caída de la historia del Mierdex35. Una de cal y una de arena.
> 
> Es que como tenía tal regocijo con la subida histórica del 8% del otro día...(Hace unas dos semanas, ¿no?)



Está en un post de tipos dando por el culo, para variar...


----------



## locoAC (10 Oct 2008)

wolfy dijo:


> Algo gordo se esta cociendo para el Finde.
> 
> Las Bolsas se desploman, Oro y Plata Tambien.
> 
> Estado de Excepcion?



Estado de excepcion a 1 mes de las elecciones USA? No creo que los republicanos quieran regalarle la presidencia a Obama... ya lo está haciendo Wall Street


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Tranquilos La Mano de Dios......ayudara al enfermo....


----------



## pobracara (10 Oct 2008)

> iTRAXX Crossover
> 
> 
> Cotiza a 727 puntos sube 52.



Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Halfredico (10 Oct 2008)

Repito, donde coño lo veis? porque yo lo estoy viendo en yahoo y no ha bajado de los 8000 todavia. A ver si alguien pone una web donde se pueda ver en tiempo real y cada valor por separado.


----------



## Misterio (10 Oct 2008)

Lo interesante vendrá en la última hora como todos estos días, 839 es el mínimo, ahora mismo 850, puede que en un momento dado suba como ayer como un tiro pero si lo quieren tirar abajo lo tiraran y si lo bajan del mínimo de hoy nos volvemos a ir por un barranco sin fin.


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

DABUTI was here

MÁS DE 1000 MENSAJES HOY EN ESTE FORO DEL IBEX ( del 7.050 al 8.109)
Y faltan 4 horas


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Lo interesante vendrá en la última hora como todos estos días, 839 es el mínimo, ahora mismo 850, puede que en un momento dado suba como ayer como un tiro pero si lo quieren tirar abajo lo tiraran y si lo bajan del mínimo de hoy nos volvemos a ir por un barranco sin fin.



Misterio coño....siempre que hablas acaba subiendo el pan.....


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (10 Oct 2008)

Disculpen ustedes esta digresión.

Peter, Peter, yo pensando en el crash bursátil y se me había pasado totalmente la trifulca que tuviste en el foro en días pasados, de haberlo sabido te hubiera apoyado. Escribo aquí porque imagino que lo leerás.

Con los vídeos de Peterpan pasa como con las películas de Almodóvar, a unos les gustan y a otros no, pero por suerte no es obligatorio ver ni los unos ni las otras. Como mínimo teneis que reconocer que son pertinentes con la temática de este foro.

Las críticas siempre pueden ser constructivas. Todo es criticable en el fondo y en la forma. 

Ninguno de los dos grandes partidos me hace mucha gracia, y hasta que me demuestre lo contrario mucho menos el PP. La propuesta deRajoy de que le haga el trabajo de oposición la gente de la calle no me gusta especialmente, son momentos políticos, en mi opinión, de arrimar el hombro, no de fomentar la división eterna de las dos Españas. Todos sabemos que la gente está cabreada con el gobierno, y tú más que nadie sabes porque eres un veterano de este foro hasta qué punto PP y PSOE son culpables de nuestros problemas. En cierto modo yo veo como si el PP os encargara el trabajo sucio, así como entiendo que tenéis todo el derecho a hacerlo. 

Pero seguro que no gana un vídeo en el que salga Cascos diciendo que "si la vivienda sube es porque los españoles la podemos pagar". Me entiendes por dónde voy.

Te deseo suerte en el concurso, el vídeo esta bien, pero sospecho que habrá cientos muy parecidos, algunos de ellos muy profesionales. Y muchos de ellos incidiendo continuamente en lo que dijo zp, contrastándolo con la realidad. Haciendo en definitiva algo por lo que el PP paga un montón de dinero a gente muy competente.

Habrá vídeos muy originales, sospecho. Y también sospecho que el PP buscará un vídeo que, entroncando con sus ideales, marque claramente la diferencia. No sé si tendrás cámara, pero probablemente gane una pieza que pueda destacar por su autenticidad. Un cortometraje que diga mucho en pocas palabras. Nunca se sabe el tipo de imagen por la que va a optar "un jurado" depende de muchos factores, de la suerte, del humor del que elija el vídeo, de las encuestas de ese día...

Probablemente el PP valore más un video en el que se ve la cara cansada de tu mujer dándote ánimos después de otro día más sin encontrar empleo que la típica imagen de Zp soltando unos discursitos que hacen agua por todas partes. Creo que están sobreexplotadas.

En cuanto a los insultos personales, especialmente sobre tu situación económica personal, me parecen de lo más adyectas, y descalifican más a los que las emiten que a tí. Por ello deberías ignorarlas. Hay gente en este mundo con muy mala sangre que como mínimo no debería hablar de lo que no sabe. Los tiempos vienen duros, y ahora es cuando se va a medir en condiciones la altura moral de las personas. Y en ese aspecto este foro es lo de menos, lo peor es lo que se haga en la calle, en la vida diaria. Que hay gente en el mundo que ve herir a alguien de una pedrada y le echa la culpa al descalabrado, por no tener la cabeza más dura. 

Personalmente admiro tu iniciativa, puesto que fuiste capaz de montar tu propio negocio. Son destacables tu sentido de la responsabilidad y tu capacidad de adaptación, puesto que aceptaste trabajos muy duros muy por debajo de tu cualificación para alimentar a tu familia y te animaste a emigrar, dejándolo todo atrás con tal de encontrar trabajo. 

Pero sobre todo por tu sentido del humor, especialmente con la que tienes encima. No te rindas y no dejes el foro.


----------



## TomCat (10 Oct 2008)

Aquí se ve bien el dow (y otros), se actualiza solo cada pocos segundos.

Dow Jones Industrial Average Quote


----------



## wolfy (10 Oct 2008)

Paulson se ha levantado de la Siesta y acaba de salir de compras.....


----------



## luisfernando (10 Oct 2008)

morgan stanley bajando un 41% !!!!!!!!! ESTO ES EL CAOS!!!!


----------



## Newclo (10 Oct 2008)

Xin dijo:


> He buscado un poco i he encontrado este. Però no era el que queria.
> - Finance Maps - mapping the major equity market changes over the past 3 months



Es que creo que era en infobolsa/mapa pero cambiaron la web.


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

El subidón..es de órdago...Paulson y su manita....


----------



## Halfredico (10 Oct 2008)

TomCat dijo:


> Aquí se ve bien el dow (y otros), se actualiza solo cada pocos segundos.
> 
> Dow Jones Industrial Average Quote



Eso no puede estar bien, esta actualmente por encima de los 8200 puntos y con -4.20


----------



## Misterio (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Misterio coño....siempre que hablas acaba subiendo el pan.....





Lo de ahora vale poco la última hora coger palomitas, a ver si es niño o niña.


----------



## luisfernando (10 Oct 2008)

hombre, esque quedan 2 horas todavia, tendra que coger un poco de fuerza, que el lunes ellos abren xD


----------



## Antenista (10 Oct 2008)

Newclo dijo:


> Jelou... lo que pasa es que muchos se *conectan desde el trabajo*... y ahora estarán en el bar dando monólogos económicos alternativos y sintiéndose "incomprendidos"... pero el día histórico sigue...



Así va el país. Un país de vagos y vividores.


----------



## creative (10 Oct 2008)

luisfernando dijo:


> hombre, esque quedan 2 horas todavia, tendra que coger un poco de fuerza, que el lunes ellos abren xD



si cierra hoy wall con otro 5 o 6% de caida y el lunes el muerto no se levanta ( despues del plan helicoptero que piensan hacer) y vuelve caer lo del martes va a ser de palomitas&golosinas


----------



## TomCat (10 Oct 2008)

Halfredico dijo:


> Eso no puede estar bien, esta actualmente por encima de los 8200 puntos y con -4.20



Acaba de pegar un buen rebote.


----------



## Misterio (10 Oct 2008)

Es lo que tiene que el Vix este por las nubes ahora bajas 600 en 2 minutos bajas 300.. volatilidad en estado puro.

Ahora mismo otra vez para abajo.


----------



## Halfredico (10 Oct 2008)

TomCat dijo:


> Acaba de pegar un buen rebote.



jeje ya lo he visto, creia que estaba atrasado, porque menudo rebote. Por cierto, ayer pusieron aqui una pagina donde se podia ver en tiempo real cada valor, a ver si alguien sabe que pagina es.


----------



## random8429 (10 Oct 2008)

esto es mejor que el furgol


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Los cortos la última media hora marcaran el partido.....


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

Halfredico dijo:


> jeje ya lo he visto, creia que estaba atrasado, porque menudo rebote. Por cierto, ayer pusieron aqui una pagina donde se podia ver en tiempo real cada valor, a ver si alguien sabe que pagina es.



Prueba este enlace:

Cotizacion del DJIND, Cotizaciones del DJIND, Información del DJIND

va con desfase...


----------



## Xin (10 Oct 2008)

Newclo dijo:


> Es que creo que era en infobolsa/mapa pero cambiaron la web.



Parece que han canviado el disenyo.
- Infobolsa -> Índices -> Mapa de Índices


----------



## random8429 (10 Oct 2008)

IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..

Creo que en esta página está la cotización en directo.


----------



## Halfredico (10 Oct 2008)

Egam dijo:


> Prueba este enlace:
> 
> Cotizacion del DJIND, Cotizaciones del DJIND, Información del DJIND
> 
> va con desfase...



Lleva unos 20 minutos de retraso, no?


----------



## Newclo (10 Oct 2008)

Xin dijo:


> Parece que han canviado el disenyo.
> - Infobolsa -> Índices -> Mapa de Índices



Te quiero Xin  Por fin lo encontré/encoontramos.. era ese el que buscabas, ¿verdad?


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

Yo creo que es mejor este, el de Infobolsa parece desfasado.
Por cierto, está con más del -5 otra vez


Dow Jones Industrial Average Quote


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

El link de Dabuti va mejor.
Thanks!!


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

Ojo, que el Dow ya está otra vez por debajo de 8.100 y Morgan pierde 39%


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

8,069.28 -509.91 -5.94%


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (10 Oct 2008)

-5.77%

Vamos de nuevo por esos 8000...


----------



## creative (10 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> yo Creo Que Es Mejor Este, El De Infobolsa Parece Desfasado.
> Por Cierto, Está Con Más Del -5 Otra Vez
> 
> 
> dow Jones Industrial Average Quote



-600 Puntos!!!


----------



## Ajoporro (10 Oct 2008)

¿ Alguien tiene idea de ande está el culo e tó esto, ande va a ir a parar el DJ y el pobre Ibex ?. Yo creía que el ibex ya no podía bajar más y sigue bajando.


----------



## Builder (10 Oct 2008)

Esperad a las 9.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (10 Oct 2008)

S&P 500 851.80 -58.12 -6.39%

joder...


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Lo bueno empieza a las 9:30.....esto es calderilla...


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

El spot dollar/euro esta en 0.6705???? (+0.06%) 
!!!


----------



## Speculo (10 Oct 2008)

El Dow no ha vivido una caída tan vertical desde lo del 29... Y ni eso, creo yo.

Observen el gráfico desde el 88 y asómbrense:


----------



## Ajoporro (10 Oct 2008)

No se mejora el DJ ... malo, mu malo, estos gringos lo llevan a 7200 y baten el record de bajada, no me extrañaría que rompieran hoy la baraja ... apuesto a -1200 points el DJ cuando cierre esta noche. Este fín de semana comunión diaria.


----------



## Builder (10 Oct 2008)

Aprietense los cinturones que volvemos a bajar...

*DJ 8,043.55 (-6.24%)*​
Uuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! *A por los 8000*!!

(Y al loro con Morgan Stanley)


----------



## Tyrelfus (10 Oct 2008)

Speculo dijo:


> El Dow no ha vivido una caída tan vertical desde lo del 29... Y ni eso, creo yo.
> 
> Observen el gráfico desde el 88 y asómbrense:



Nunca ha bajado tan rápido en tan corto tiempo, es que es una caida casi en vertical perfecto!!!!!!!!!!::


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Aprietense los cinturones que volvemos a bajar...
> 
> *DJ 8,043.55 (-6.24%)*​
> Uuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! *A por los 8000*!!



Que pierde los "8.000", que los pierden porque ESTOS cierran hoy con un *-8%
*


----------



## Tupper (10 Oct 2008)

Bueno, qué me he perdido hoy?


----------



## percebe (10 Oct 2008)

Yo creo que le van a meter toda la pasta disponible. Pero bueno, como ultimamente no doy una al derechas , igual hasta se descalabra


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Queda media hora para la decisión final...


----------



## Builder (10 Oct 2008)

Han vuelto a aguantar, pero me parece que vamos a asistir a una ultima media hora de vértigo.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (10 Oct 2008)

Intentan sostenerlo a toda costa


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Paulson se esta reventando lo que le queda de los 700000 del plan..


----------



## Ajoporro (10 Oct 2008)

En los 8200 rebota pabajo...


----------



## ronald29780 (10 Oct 2008)

Como salia la pregunta:

^GSPC: Summary for S&P 500 INDEX,RTH - Yahoo! Finance

para ver en directo el S&P 500, el Dow viene tambien por allí...


----------



## Pindik87 (10 Oct 2008)

SUBIDÓN no para de subir que pasa?


----------



## 4motion (10 Oct 2008)

Todo vuelve a suceder en viernes y por supuesto del mes de octubre , gran tocho que dios te proteja y te guarde.


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Vaya subidón!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Oct 2008)

No romperá los "8.000"...



Dow Jones Industrial Average(DJI: ^DJI)
Index Value:	*8,405.95*
Trade Time:	3:12PM ET
Change: 173.24 (*2.02%)*
Prev Close:	8,579.19
Open:	8,568.67
Day's Range:	7,882.51 - 8,687.11
52wk Range:	8,523.27 - 14,280.00


----------



## Tupper (10 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> El Santander ha bajado de 9€ :O:O:O, mínimo de 8.97 madre mía.



Joder Telefónica a 13 y Santander a 9 qué fuerte.


----------



## Ajoporro (10 Oct 2008)

Esas manos fuertesquieren llevar al DJ al green... a ver si lo meten en el hoyo..


----------



## Misterio (10 Oct 2008)

Pindik87 dijo:


> SUBIDÓN no para de subir que pasa?



Que van a intentar dejarlo en 0 pérdidas hoy, pero la última media hora y el VIX tan alto hace que o lo consiguen o se hunde en el infierno.


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

Lo van a dejar en verde!!!!


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

En positivo casi 21:16


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Pero....habeís visto la grafica...parEce el EVEREST!!!!


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (10 Oct 2008)

Pindik87 dijo:


> SUBIDÓN no para de subir que pasa?



Coño! que se va al verde!

:


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Oct 2008)

*Cuidado que termina en "verde"*


At 3:16PM ET: *8,468.63 * 110.56 *(1.29%)*


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Oct 2008)

editado no salio la gráfica


----------



## Builder (10 Oct 2008)

El PPT (Plunge Protection Team) busca el verde!! 

(pero no lo conseguirá)


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

aLGO PASA...Y NO NOS HEMOS ENTERADO


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> aLGO PASA...Y NO NOS HEMOS ENTERADO



Y cuando nos enteremos será demasiado tarde...

¿Cuanto queda para el cierre?


----------



## creative (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> aLGO PASA...Y NO NOS HEMOS ENTERADO



alguien acaba de ganar mucho dinero, en poco rato


----------



## Misterio (10 Oct 2008)

Ahora que casi ha tocado los 900 ¿Hora de tirarlo a tomar vientos?, veamos quien puede más .


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Y cuando nos enteremos será demasiado tarde...
> 
> ¿Cuanto queda para el cierre?



37 min


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Y cuando nos enteremos será demasiado tarde...
> 
> ¿Cuanto queda para el cierre?



mEDIA HORA + LA SUBASTA


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Oct 2008)

¡¡VAMOS VAMOS!!...¡¡CON "DOW CO JONES"!!

Dow Jones Industrial Average(DJI: ^DJI)
Index Value:	8,539.60
Trade Time:	3:21PM ET
Change: 39.59 *(0.46%)*
Prev Close:	8,579.19
Open:	8,568.67
Day's Range:	7,882.51 - 8,687.11
52wk Range:	8,523.27 - 14,280.00


----------



## creative (10 Oct 2008)

bank, citi y morgan en positivo !!!!! del 5%


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

Las americanas a punto de dar positivo!!!


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Esperaremos la noticia del dia.......algo del G7 seguro....


----------



## un marronazo (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> mEDIA HORA + LA SUBASTA



que es la subasta?:o


----------



## P05 (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Esperaremos la noticia del dia.......algo del G7 seguro....



Por que siempre hay que buscar o tiene que haber una explicacion para lo que haga la bolsa?


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Oct 2008)

Dow Jones Industrial Average(DJI: ^DJI)
Index Value:	8,595.83
Trade Time:	3:27PM ET
Change: 16.64 *(0.19%)*
Prev Close:	8,579.19
Open:	8,568.67
Day's Range:	7,882.51 - 8,687.11
52wk Range:	8,523.27 - 14,280.00


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> bank, citi y morgan en positivo !!!!! del 5%



MS no,
Real-Time Quote 8.48 *-31.89%* about 03:24 PM EDT on 10/10/2008


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (10 Oct 2008)

Tiempo de sobra para recoger beneficios y volverlo a mandar al averno... o de que salga algún notición que justifique el rebotazo:


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Positivo....+0,33%


----------



## Locke (10 Oct 2008)

8,611.36 32.17 +0.37%
Joder, si que lo están aguantando si... A este paso acaba en positivo! ¿Sera por que el G7 ha anunciado reunión?


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Oct 2008)

*TÁ DISPARAO*


Dow Jones Industrial Average(DJI: ^DJI)
Index Value:	8,626.97
Trade Time:	3:28PM ET
Change: 47.78 *(0.56%)*
Prev Close:	8,579.19
Open:	8,568.67
Day's Range:	7,882.51 - 8,687.11
52wk Range:	8,523.27 - 14,280.00


----------



## OGULNIO (10 Oct 2008)

¿Paulson ha salido de compras? :


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

Ya estan en positivo!


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

P05 dijo:


> Por que siempre hay que buscar o tiene que haber una explicacion para lo que haga la bolsa?



Por que tal como estan las cosas...solo una noticia importante provoca este subidón...


----------



## minolles (10 Oct 2008)

EESsshhh una fieshffftaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## un marronazo (10 Oct 2008)

Egam dijo:


> Ya estan en positivo!



queda media hora no?


----------



## Locke (10 Oct 2008)

S&P 500 INDEX,RTH
(SNP: ^GSPC)
Index Value:	906.43
Trade Time:	3:30PM ET
Change:	Down 3.49 (-0.38%)

Ojo al s&p que tambien se recupera


Edito: En positivo +4.39 (0.48%)


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (10 Oct 2008)

+0.90%.. te cagas


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Esto no es normal....+1,10....y no tiene techo...


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

Alguien Esta Metiendo Pasta A Sacopaco


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (10 Oct 2008)

+1,26% : ¿PERO QUE HOSTIAS ESTA PASANDO??????


----------



## creative (10 Oct 2008)

no hay que preocuparse el lunes aqui no se abre!!!!


----------



## Builder (10 Oct 2008)

Cojones, tenían polvora hoy +1.23% (a falta de media hora)


----------



## nief (10 Oct 2008)

Donde se puede ver ???

joder ha recuperado un puto 6%


----------



## El_Presi (10 Oct 2008)

oleeeeeeee, ya no vamos a morir todos


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (10 Oct 2008)

¿Es que ha dimitido Bush?


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Oct 2008)

*¡¡¡CIRCULEN NO HAY NADA QUE VER AQUI!!*



Dow Jones Industrial Average(DJI: ^DJI)
Index Value:	8,665.60
Trade Time:	3:32PM ET
Change: 86.41 *(1.01%)*
Prev Close:	8,579.19
Open:	8,568.67
Day's Range:	7,882.51 - 8,687.11
52wk Range:	8,523.27 - 14,280.00


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (10 Oct 2008)

+1,78% :::


----------



## Misterio (10 Oct 2008)

La última hora era la hora crucial, hoy toca rebotón desde mínimos para meter pasta fresca..


----------



## Locke (10 Oct 2008)

Egam dijo:


> Alguien Esta Metiendo Pasta A Sacopaco



Y alguien también se la ha llevado a espuertas...


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Solo..me queda la curiosidad de que ha provocado esta voragine compradora


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Oct 2008)

El paciente está siendo "intervenido" a VIDA O MUERTE.

Después le pasaremos a "planta"...no se admiten "visitas" hasta el lunes


----------



## pulpitus (10 Oct 2008)

+3.41% flipo


----------



## P05 (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Por que tal como estan las cosas...solo una noticia importante provoca este subidón...



Pues lleva toda la semana bajando sin ninguna noticia.


----------



## guille (10 Oct 2008)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...82324-eeuu-prepara-otro-plan-de-100-000m.html

será esto?


----------



## El_Presi (10 Oct 2008)

y el IBEX sube un 4%


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

8,873.64 +3.43%:::


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (10 Oct 2008)

+3.43%

pero que coj...????

Alguien(es) se está forrando pero a lo bestia


----------



## percebe (10 Oct 2008)

¿A este no se acaban las monedas?


----------



## Locke (10 Oct 2008)

Joder, +2,87!!!

Edito: Y el S&P igual +2,80... ¿Que esta pasando?


----------



## nief (10 Oct 2008)

algo gordo esta pasando....

Vamos normal si cierra en rojo con un -7% el lunes es el acabose!! pero tranquilos se depeñara igual otro dia


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (10 Oct 2008)

Mierda, tengo que salir!!

Bueno, me mojo: cerrará en rojo. Me lo contais en unas horas


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Oct 2008)

*SUBIDON A LO BESTIA* y...

*BOBOJISTA NO ESTUVO AQUÍ*


----------



## chameleon (10 Oct 2008)

va a ser el rebote más espectacular de la historia del IBEX
estará a la altura de las bajadas de esta semana, preparaos para un +20% xD

PD: por cierto algunos estamos pegados a este hilo desde las 9:00, vamonos a por unas cañas no?

mañana nos leemos!!

saludos


----------



## ronald29780 (10 Oct 2008)

¿Ein?

El S&P + 2,80%:


----------



## Tupper (10 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> alguien Acaba De Ganar Mucho Dinero, En Poco Rato



*dow +2%*.........


----------



## pulpitus (10 Oct 2008)

apuesto a que acaba en negativo...........


----------



## un marronazo (10 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Mierda, tengo que salir!!
> 
> Bueno, me mojo: cerrará en rojo. Me lo contais en unas horas



sip yo tambien lo creo


----------



## OGULNIO (10 Oct 2008)

Buffff!!

Acabo de tirar a la basura mis apuntes sobre "Cómo funciona la Bolsa"
Y voy a quemar el "Curso de Bolsa Acelerado" 

En fin, ¿pa qué estudiar si no tiene lógica? ¿ein?


----------



## pulpitus (10 Oct 2008)

Apuesto -2%


----------



## Misterio (10 Oct 2008)

De 936 a 916 en 2 minutos, impresionante volvemos para abajo.


----------



## ronald29780 (10 Oct 2008)

Ya vamos bajando otra vez...


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (10 Oct 2008)

Se desinfla el souflée. Llama a Telepizza


----------



## percebe (10 Oct 2008)

Niñooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1mete mas dinero que al final te lo tiran


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Buffff!!
> 
> Acabo de tirar a la basura mis apuntes sobre "Cómo funciona la Bolsa"
> Y voy a quemar el "Curso de Bolsa Acelerado"
> ...



 + 10...Y mis años en la universidad tambien....me tenia que haber dedicado a ser "crupier"...


----------



## creative (10 Oct 2008)

Tira Para Abajo De Nuevo -80!!!!


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Plooooooooomo Pabajoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## sicran (10 Oct 2008)

Yo digo que -8%...aunque no tengo ni idea....pero de qué sirve tener alguna idea? XD


----------



## pulpitus (10 Oct 2008)

Bush lo está comprando todo


----------



## Misterio (10 Oct 2008)

Increible vuelve a bajar el 2% esto es para grabarlo.


----------



## Locke (10 Oct 2008)

Pabajo!!!!

8,460.03 -119.16 -1.39%


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Oct 2008)

*¡¡UYYYY UYYY!!*
Dow Jones Industrial Average(DJI: ^DJI)
Index Value:	8,510.29
Trade Time:	3:40PM ET
Change: 68.90 *(0.80%*)
Prev Close:	8,579.19
Open:	8,568.67
Day's Range:	7,882.51 - 8,897.62
52wk Range:	8,523.27 - 14,280.00


----------



## fmc (10 Oct 2008)

¿Ahora -2%?? :


----------



## Builder (10 Oct 2008)

Coño, se acabó la polvora..... Here we go again! 

*-1.80*


----------



## nief (10 Oct 2008)

Con rarzon el vix esta en maximos de todos los tiempos!!!!!!!


A como esta el vix? a como debe estar ya!???


----------



## pulpitus (10 Oct 2008)

-1.70% flipante


----------



## nief (10 Oct 2008)

Es que quien no haya aprovechado para vender en este momento es para pegarse un puto tiro


----------



## pulpitus (10 Oct 2008)

último intento de rebote...........


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Hoy compañeros....lo digo en serio...mis estudios no sirven para nada....


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Oct 2008)

*¡¡ QUE MAREO!!*
Dow Jones Industrial Average(DJI: ^DJI)
Index Value:	8,583.33
Trade Time:	3:42PM ET
Change: 4.14 *(0.05%)*
Prev Close:	8,579.19
Open:	8,568.67
Day's Range:	7,882.51 - 8,897.62
52wk Range:	8,523.27 - 14,280.00


----------



## Locke (10 Oct 2008)

Oooootra vez parriba!

8,579.50 0.31 0.00%


----------



## fmc (10 Oct 2008)

nief dijo:


> Con rarzon el vix esta en maximos de todos los tiempos!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> A como esta el vix? a como debe estar ya!???



72.5, aunque ha llegado a 77


----------



## Builder (10 Oct 2008)

Es una puta montaña rusa!


----------



## Locke (10 Oct 2008)

Una locura total, cuanto falta para que cierren?


----------



## pulpitus (10 Oct 2008)

Atención a la muerte subita


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Oct 2008)

Esto me recuerda mas a un "polvo" con una ninfomana que a la bolsa

arriba abajo, pa dentro pa fuera


----------



## pulpitus (10 Oct 2008)

negativo de nuevo


----------



## Builder (10 Oct 2008)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Esto me recuerda mas a un "polvo" con una ninfomana que a la bolsa
> 
> arriba abajo, pa dentro pa fuera



A mi me recuerda más al chiste aquél de "Organización!, organización!..."


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Coitus Interruptus....


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

aLGUIEN HA DADO INSTRUCCIONES DE COMPRAR TO LO QUE TIRE PABAJO......


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Oct 2008)

Dow Jones Industrial Average(DJI: ^DJI)
Index Value:	8,575.60
Trade Time:	3:46PM ET
Change: 3.59 *(0.04%)*
Prev Close:	8,579.19
Open:	8,568.67
Day's Range:	7,882.51 - 8,897.62
52wk Range:	8,523.27 - 14,280.00

*OTRA VEZ CON LA "REGLA"*


----------



## creative (10 Oct 2008)

Me juego 1 lata de atun que se queda en el -3%


----------



## pulpitus (10 Oct 2008)

Aquí hay algo que está comprando a saco para que al menos cierre plano


----------



## creative (10 Oct 2008)

y los especulatas ejpañoles no podran especular en el casino madrileño el lunes


----------



## pulpitus (10 Oct 2008)

vaya tongo


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (10 Oct 2008)

Yo noto que hay "boca a boca"...es decir "respiración asistida", cuando flaquea


----------



## Locke (10 Oct 2008)

Es una locura, yo ya paso de postear si esta en verde o en rojo que cambia cada 10 segundos...

¿Entonces es definitivo que el lunes no abre Madrid?


----------



## percebe (10 Oct 2008)

Segun la sueltan se cae sobre su propio peso


----------



## Misterio (10 Oct 2008)

Es cojonudo que lo hayan rebotado hasta 936 y aun así no consigan que cierre en verde.


----------



## Builder (10 Oct 2008)

Joder, si acaban empate, supongo que les darán una prorroga, ¿no?


----------



## chameleon (10 Oct 2008)

que cierra en verde ostias xDD
PARRIBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! jajajjaja
quedan 6 minutos!!!


----------



## Locke (10 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Joder, si acaban empate, supongo que les darán una prorroga, ¿no?



Calla, calla, que les das 3 de descuento y estos te suben al +10....


----------



## pulpitus (10 Oct 2008)

Esto es el tongo más patético visto en mi vida


----------



## Misterio (10 Oct 2008)

En Cárpatos.

¿Qué pasa?	[Imprimir]	



Tremenda vuelta al alza causada por las expectativas del mercado de que este fin de semana el G7 tome medidas relevantes para solucionar la crisis de crédito.


Ah vale solo es eso, el Lunes volvemos a la senda.


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Tremenda vuelta al alza causada por las expectativas del mercado de que este fin de semana el G7 tome medidas relevantes para solucionar la crisis de crédito.

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

Puede que sea esto....y se esten para un rebote inmenso el Lunes....

Misterio....pensamos igual...


----------



## CALIXTO (10 Oct 2008)

Que facil jugar a bolsa con dinero de los demás.


----------



## creative (10 Oct 2008)

5 minutos y me debeis todos 1 lata de atun!!! hoy acaba en -3%


----------



## Locke (10 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Tremenda vuelta al alza causada por las expectativas del mercado de que este fin de semana el G7 tome medidas relevantes para solucionar la crisis de crédito.
> 
> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets
> 
> ...



Mi pregunta es... ¿Hay alguna medida que se pueda tomar para parar esta sangria?


----------



## Misterio (10 Oct 2008)

El Lunes no abre WS que es fiesta, vaya día más aburrido que voy a pasar


----------



## Builder (10 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Tremenda vuelta al alza causada por las expectativas del mercado de que este fin de semana el G7 tome medidas relevantes para solucionar la crisis de crédito.



Qué imbecilidad! Qué pasa, que ha estado hablando con las manos fuertes que han movido el mercado arriba y abajo en la última media hora, ¿no? Venga, ostias, estoy hasta las narices de estas explicaciones de baratijo (que por cierto siempre hacen a posteriori, nunca son capaces de adelantar nada). Estos expertos son menos fiables que los del tiempo.


----------



## P05 (10 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> y los especulatas ejpañoles no podran especular en el casino madrileño el lunes



La bolsa española estara abierta como siempre el lunes.


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

Y si.....digo yo....los del G7 no dan ninguna noticia ????....bajara al mismo nivel de hace 1 hora????????


----------



## creative (10 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> El Lunes no abre WS que es fiesta, vaya día más aburrido que voy a pasar



diras el ibex querido hamijo


----------



## percebe (10 Oct 2008)

un dia epico 
ESTAMOS VIENDO EL MAYOR TIMO DE LA HISTORIA DEL DOW


----------



## Antenista (10 Oct 2008)

Joder, otro owned que se ha llevado el foro y van...


----------



## pulpitus (10 Oct 2008)

-0.68% cierre


----------



## chameleon (10 Oct 2008)

dios, ha pasado de -170 a +6 en 1 segundo
¿lo habeis visto?


----------



## El_Presi (10 Oct 2008)

acabo en rojo


----------



## creative (10 Oct 2008)

P05 dijo:


> La bolsa española estara abierta como siempre el lunes.



se cerro con un -2% no esta nada mal 
no?


----------



## Jucari (10 Oct 2008)

WS deberia estar en Las Vegas y no en New york....


----------



## Misterio (10 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> diras el ibex querido hamijo



Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


Díselo a Carpatos.

Perdón leí mal


----------



## pulpitus (10 Oct 2008)

la subhasta está desangrando


----------



## Builder (10 Oct 2008)

Pues parece que el PPT no lo consiguió y acabaron en rojo. A ver como queda la subasta.


----------



## creative (10 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets
> 
> 
> Díselo a Carpatos.




que poco patrioticos son estos del ibex, no guardar fiesta jejjeeje


Pd pues nada especulacion 100% x 1000% el lunes


----------



## goliardo (10 Oct 2008)

"Alguien" cuyo apellido rima con "aulson" se ha gastado la pasta para nada.


----------



## Locke (10 Oct 2008)

¿Ya ha cerrado? Resultado final pls, que a mi aún se me esta actualizando...

Por cierto, lo del G7 lo he oído yo en la tele a eso de las 21:00, así que podría ser una explicación. Supongo que en ws tendrán ese tipo de noticias en directo, ¿No?


----------



## El_Presi (10 Oct 2008)

está en subasta -105 puntos


----------



## pulpitus (10 Oct 2008)

Aquí lo tienes actualiazo: .DJI - DOW JONES INDUSTRIAL AVERAGE INDEX - Google Finance


----------



## Builder (10 Oct 2008)

¿Os imaginais estar moviendo 100 kilos de acciones en ese mercado en la última media hora? Se te tiene que poner dura, ¿que no?


----------



## un marronazo (10 Oct 2008)

pulpitus dijo:


> la subhasta está desangrando



alguien puede decirme que COÑO ES LA SUBASTA???? que no menterooooo
porfaaaaa


----------



## El_Presi (10 Oct 2008)

finito -1.31%


----------



## abe tofumi (10 Oct 2008)

¡Queremos saber!¡Queremos saber!¡Queremos saber!


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

8,466.64 (-112.55) -1.31% 
04:05 PM EDT on 10/10/2008

EDITO...

8,452.23 (-126.96) -1.48%
04:07 PM EDT on 10/10/2008


----------



## El_Presi (10 Oct 2008)

pues aun sigue: -1.4%


----------



## Misterio (10 Oct 2008)

El S&P clavado en 900, no me quiero imaginar sin que alguién hubiera metido mano donde nos hubieramos estrellado.


----------



## rufete777 (10 Oct 2008)

Estaba esperando algo grande para estrenarme en el foro que aunque lo sigo diariamente no me atrevo de momento a participar mas dado el nivel de algunos foristas. Creo que el dia de hoy se merece el estreno 

*I WAS HERE*


----------



## nief (10 Oct 2008)

Situación Intradía
¿Cerrar los mercados?
Berlusconi ha tirado la piedra y ahora esconde la mano, seguramente en una estrategia muy calculada. Ha hecho ver a todo el mundo que este fin de semana la cumbre de la UE podría decir cerrar los mercados como la cosa se ponga fea, y ahora dice, que no lo decía por nada particular, sino que era una mera hipótesis. Yo ya no descartaría nada si las bajadas siguieran. Hay ya muchos países que lo han hecho.

de serenity markets


----------



## abe tofumi (10 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> alguien puede decirme que COÑO ES LA SUBASTA???? que no menterooooo
> porfaaaaa



Durante el tiempo que dure la subasta las acciones ni se compran ni se venden, solo lo hacen cuando esta termina (o algo así me pareció entender ayer en este mismo hilo, pero no está la cosa como para andar buscando)


----------



## Builder (10 Oct 2008)

-1.49​
Qué mareo!


----------



## Antenista (10 Oct 2008)

La mayoría de las opiniones aquí vertidas son de lo más superficial y ñoñas a más no poder. Parecéis críos con tanta payasada y tanta fotito.

Ya que os gustan tanto las fotos, aquí tenéis vuestro centro de operaciones y donde obtenéis esos conocimientos tan avanzados: el típico bar Pepe.


----------



## Egam (10 Oct 2008)

FALE, ya sabemos que parte de la pasta la metieron en MStanley,
Acaba con -24,1% y estaba en -35%...


----------



## ronald29780 (10 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> diras el ibex querido hamijo



Un, dos, tres...

1 chupachups por la respuesta correcta:

¿Se celebrará *Columbus day* en EEUU.?



Lo que hay que leer...


----------



## chameleon (10 Oct 2008)

Antennista, si en el fondo te gusta unirte a la charla xDD
a parte de muchos de nosotros que no tenemos ni guarra y nos metemos por afición, en este foro hay mucha gente muy preparada, como habrás podido comprobar
simplemente disfruta


----------



## kane (10 Oct 2008)

Antenista dijo:


> La mayoría de las opiniones aquí vertidas son de lo más superficial y ñoñas a más no poder. Parecéis críos con tanta payasada y tanta fotito.
> 
> Ya que os gustan tanto las fotos, aquí tenéis vuestro centro de operaciones y donde obtenéis esos conocimientos tan avanzados: el típico bar Pepe.



Coño, pues no entres ...

Hay que joderse, Torquemada ha vuelto 500 años despues.

Pesao ...


----------



## Builder (10 Oct 2008)

Respuesta correcta:

Columbus Day: Es Bank Holiday (los bancos cierran), pero Wall Street abre.

Lo que hay que leer


----------



## un marronazo (10 Oct 2008)

rufete777 dijo:


> Estaba esperando algo grande para estrenarme en el foro que aunque lo sigo diariamente no me atrevo de momento a participar mas dado el nivel de algunos foristas. Creo que el dia de hoy se merece el estreno
> 
> *I WAS HERE*



hola pasa y sientate un rato, ¿una cervecita?


----------



## ronald29780 (10 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Respuesta correcta:
> 
> Columbus Day: Es Bank Holiday (los bancos cierran), pero Wall Street abre.
> 
> Lo que hay que leer



¿Y para que lo abren?


----------



## kane (10 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Respuesta correcta:
> 
> *Columbus Day*: Es Bank Holiday (los bancos cierran), pero Wall Street abre.
> 
> Lo que hay que leer



Dedicado a Antenista por cansino ...


----------



## Borjita burbujas (10 Oct 2008)




----------



## kaos (10 Oct 2008)

abe tofumi dijo:


> Durante el tiempo que dure la subasta las acciones ni se compran ni se venden, solo lo hacen cuando esta termina (o algo así me pareció entender ayer en este mismo hilo, pero no está la cosa como para andar buscando)



Here you are,post 6789...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/51667-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-453.html

saludos


----------



## Builder (10 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¿Y para que lo abren?



Pues para jugar al monopoly con el Dow Jones, el Nasdaq, etc. También abre la mayoría de los centros escolares, los negocios, el sector privado en general. El Columbus Day no es precisamente St Patricks Day en NY.


----------



## Marchamaliano (10 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> hola pasa y sientate un rato, ¿una cervecita?



Podíamos quedar un día todos para celebrar el fin de la civilización conocida con un buen pedo..No?


----------



## dabuti (10 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Un, dos, tres...
> 
> 1 chupachups por la respuesta correcta:
> 
> ...



Sí creo que en uSA es fiesta el 12 octubre. BUsh nos ha felicitado


----------



## ronald29780 (10 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> Sí creo que en uSA es fiesta el 12 octubre. BUsh nos ha felicitado



Más arriba había un empollon, que despues de chuletear ha encontrado el punto neuralgico, que el Lunes si abrirá WS. Aunque es fiesta.

No lo sé, ni me interesa hasta el Lunes...


----------



## abe tofumi (10 Oct 2008)

kaos dijo:


> Here you are,post 6789...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/51667-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-453.html
> 
> saludos




Eres un gran buscador, compañero.

salud


----------



## Marchamaliano (10 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Happy birthay to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a5SUgNkS32I&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a5SUgNkS32I&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​



Me he descojonao con el vídeo..


----------



## El_Presi (10 Oct 2008)

Bloomberg.com: Opinion

Dow Average May Be Poised to Fall to 7,000: Chart of the Day

By David Wilson

Oct. 10 (Bloomberg) -- The Dow Jones Industrial Average would have to fall about 18 percent more to reach its ``trend line'' since August 1982, when the 1980s bull market started, according to Peter Boockvar, an equity strategist at Miller Tabak & Co. in New York.

As the CHART OF THE DAY shows, the average is closer to the reading indicated by the trend line than it was in October 2002, when the last bear market hit bottom.

Yesterday's close of 8,579.19 was about 23 percent higher than the level indicated by its past performance -- about 7,000, Boockvar wrote in an e-mail today. The Dow average's earlier low was about 35 percent above the trend line.

The Nasdaq Composite Index fell to its post-August 1982 line ``almost to the penny'' after the 1990s Internet bubble burst, he wrote. The index plummeted 78 percent between March 2000 and October 2002, when it reached a six-year low.

Since Sept. 29, the Dow industrials have fallen 23 percent. The retreat started with a 777.68-point plunge, the biggest one- day drop in history.

The Standard & Poor's 500 Index would have to lose only about 6.5 percent more to hit its trend line, according to Boockvar. The reading suggested by the index's swings in the last 26 years is 850. Yesterday's close was 909.92.

Stocks may hit bottom before the benchmarks drop to these levels, Boockvar wrote. ``We certainly don't need to get there in order to create a bottom,'' the e-mail said.

To contact the reporter on this story: David Wilson in New York at dwilson@bloomberg.net
Last Updated: October 10, 2008 09:24 EDT


----------



## devueltalpueblo (10 Oct 2008)

Ver archivo adjunto 4652


bueno os dejo esta imagen como recuedo de lo q hemos vivido hoy en esto foro.
a
PD:saludos


----------



## Starkiller (11 Oct 2008)

Esta mañana deje este hilo en la página 500. Muchas cervezas despues, muchas, muchas, vuelvo y me encuentro 54 páginas más.

Estamos enfermos. Por cierto, vaya día... El Hundex 35 ha llegado.


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (11 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Si me insultan, que me insulten, ya no pienso postear mas videos, a partir de ahora solo pienso dar mi opinión como economista y nada mas. Gracias, Monsterporculator por tu comentario.



Peterrr¡¡¡, he tenido que ver este día memorable después del chaparrón, entre el curro y las cosillas familiares...
Un saludo.
I WAS HERE¡¡¡


----------



## Alexandros (11 Oct 2008)

En realidad los que anima el foro es el sentido del humor.


Vamos a aprovechar mientras podamos.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (11 Oct 2008)

¿En Qué afecta todo esto al precio de las latas de atún y los pisos?


----------



## txen_txo (11 Oct 2008)

La Bourse saoudienne ouvre la semaine en baisse de 7%

No parece que convenzan las reuniones de los jefes, la bolsa saudí caía hoy un 7% en la apertura.


----------



## Lionel Hutz (11 Oct 2008)

Lionel Hutz dijo:


> hoy sube el 9% ¿que pasaria si el lunes sube 1% el martes baja 2% miercoles sube0,5% y el proximo jueves baja 10%?
> euribor L 5,5 M 5,55 X 5,6 J 5,8
> ¿seria posible?
> 
> ESE VIERNES SERIA LA HOSTIA



y lo fue, si un tio sin puta idea medio acierta que sera de los que saben.
lo del euribor igual no subio tanto por la accion cojunta de bajar medio punto.


----------



## dkd (11 Oct 2008)

El Ibex se despeña en la mayor caída de su historia y Demostenes y su panda de multinicks impresentables justificando que la banca no tiene activos sobrevalorados y que debemos confiar en el sistema. Que confíe él y su atajo de alimañas. A estos les paga Botín, fijo.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (11 Oct 2008)




----------



## ronald29780 (12 Oct 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Sabéis si ya metieron (los del Nobierno) los 10.000 millones de euros del Fondo de Reserva de la SS en el Ibex (para aumentar la rentabilidad)?



No es para hacer leña del arbol caido, ni nada de esto. 
Y encima es una argumentacion en circulo.
Hace unos dias, en este hilo se estaba hablando de los "buenos cuidadores" de TEF...

:


----------



## El_Presi (12 Oct 2008)

Bloomberg.com: Worldwide

Israel's TA-25 Drops Most in 11 Years, Tracking Global Markets

By Tal Barak

Oct. 12 (Bloomberg) -- Israeli stocks fell the most in 11 years after the Tel Aviv Stock Exchange delayed the opening of trading by about 50 minutes.

The benchmark TA-25 Index fell as much as 8.7 percent, the most since October 1997, and was down 62.09, or 7.8 percent, to 735.83 at 11:02 a.m. in Tel Aviv. The exchange reopened today after a four-day holiday weekend during which the S&P 500 index lost 9.7 percent, ending its worst week in 75 years.

Stocks trading started at about 10:44 a.m. local time, instead of the usual 9:45 a.m. to 9:50 a.m. after pre-opening orders pushed the benchmark TA-25 Index more than 5 percent lower, the TASE, as the exchange is known, said in a faxed statement today. It was the fourth delay in three weeks.

To contact the reporters on this story: Tal Barak in Tel Aviv at tbarak@bloomberg.net
Last Updated: October 12, 2008 05:03 EDT


----------



## creative (12 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> Bloomberg.com: Worldwide
> 
> Israel's TA-25 Drops Most in 11 Years, Tracking Global Markets
> 
> ...




Interesante se pone la cosa para mañana, que la bolsa de los judios tambien se haya pegado un buen batacazo, ayer fue la de arabia saudi, si se cae esta noche tokio mañana por la mañana ire a por palomitas.


----------



## chameleon (12 Oct 2008)

joder, ¿pensáis que la próxima semana seguiremos cayendo? que vamos a 2000 y pico puntos a la semana... sin signos de rebote...

me parece exagerado


----------



## kemao2 (12 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> Interesante se pone la cosa para mañana, que la bolsa de los judios tambien se haya pegado un buen batacazo, ayer fue la de arabia saudi, si se cae esta noche tokio mañana por la mañana ire a por palomitas.





Suelen ser bastantes fiables para predecir como será en EUropa mañana y la semana. ¿DOnde puedo ver en tiempo real la cotizacion de la bolsa de Israel?


----------



## El_Presi (12 Oct 2008)

kemao2 dijo:


> Suelen ser bastantes fiables para predecir como será en EUropa mañana y la semana. ¿DOnde puedo ver en tiempo real la cotizacion de la bolsa de Israel?



TASE Site - Homepage


----------



## autsaider (12 Oct 2008)

Ayer se escribieron unos 200 mensajes en este hilo :

Si ocurre lo que dicen algunos y mañana cierran la bolsa va a ser del todo imposible seguir el hilo de todo lo que se va a escribir.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (12 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> TASE Site - Homepage



Tel Aviv marca una ligera recuperación para el lunes. Está cerrada desde el martes 7, por lo que en apertura cae desde 716 casi un 10% hasta 645 (para ponerse al nivel que el resto de los mercados), pero rápidamente empieza a recuperar hasta 665 (+3%). Ya veremos cómo acaba el día.

Compra en Jom Kippur (octubre) y vende en Hanuka (diciembre).


----------



## Dolmen (12 Oct 2008)

Un gráfico tremebundo

http://www.drdesignz.com/Dow-then-now.jpg

*****

Visto en Cárpatos [con gtráficos que no sé subir]

Safe Haven | How We Called the Stock Market Crash of 2008 To the Day
October 11, 2008

How We Called the Stock Market Crash of 2008 To the Day
by Robert McHugh


We wrote in our September 12th, weekend newsletter, page 7, "September 29th could be a kickoff to a devastating stock market crash." That has proven true to the precise day, the Industrials crashing 3,260 points, or 29 percent since September 29th. But, how did we know?

There were several key indicators and patterns converging like the perfect storm. While we believed back in the spring that this autumn was to see a huge decline, in early September it became apparent to us that a crash similar in magnitude and scope to 1929's and 1987's was just a few weeks from starting.

First, we identified a huge Declining Bullish Wedge pattern, one that started back at the October 2007 top, when the Industrials hit an all-time high of 14,198 on October 11th. The pattern had formed perfect converging trendlines, drawn from connecting decline tops with declining tops, and declining bottoms with declining bottoms over the past year, with prices now reaching position for the last leg of this pattern, a devastating drop below the bottom boundary. Prices had reached that bottom boundary, which meant the time had arrived for the necessary and expectant plunge, wave e down. That pattern is attached below.

Second, we had a phi mate turn date set for September 29th, which was also a New Moon. Our studies of market crashes have shown that many major declines start at New Moons. Since this was coming on our next phi mate turn date (which is a cycle pattern of major tops and bottoms arriving a Fibonacci number of trading days from previous tops and bottoms), and given the need for a coming wave e down in the Bullish Declining Wedge pattern, we concluded a stock market crash would start on September 29th.

Third, we knew fundamental economic conditions were deteriorating rapidly, that we were in the traditionally bad autumn season for stocks, so we were on high alert for an imminent stock market crash.

Fourth, we had found several Head & Shoulders top patterns in major indices that suggested we were headed for a major stock market crash, as they had minimum downside targets that were 25 percent below price levels in early September, and that momentum indicators were suggesting prices would violate the necklines of those patterns around the end of September.

Fifth, we did some projections with our proprietary Plunge Protection Team Indicator and came to the conclusion it would be generating a sell signal within a day or so of September 30th, 2008. That sell signal came October 1st.

Our subscribers were prepared, as they were given this information ahead of time, in our September 12th, 2008 Weekend Newsletter, with a stock market crash warning that mentioned the specific day it would start.

You can grab a sub******ion at XXX, which will provide you with Daily and expanded Weekend Newsletters, and a Daily emailed Executive Summary of the Markets. For a Free 30 Day Trial, click on the button at the upper right of our home page.

"Jesus said to them, "I am the bread of life; he who comes to Me
shall not hunger, and he who believes in Me shall never thirst.
For I have come down from heaven,
For this is the will of My Father, that everyone who beholds
the Son and believes in Him, may have eternal life;
and I Myself will raise him up on the last day."

****
Posteado ayer en el foro de inversiones (hilo de inversiones anticorralito)

(Ver originales para gráficos, pues yo no sé subirlos)

http://www.capitalbolsa.com/articulo/18518/diez-senales-alcistas-en-los-mercados-.html
- CAPITAL BOLSA -

DIEZ SEÑALES ALCISTAS EN LOS MERCADOS

Sábado, 11 de Octubre del 2008 - 13:38:27

Los mecados de renta variable en todo el mundo están dando claras señales históricas de compra. Los índices hubieran rebotado ya con fuerza sino fuera por el proceso de 'liquidación forzada' que estamos viendo, lo que provoca salida de papel a mercado, y obligado por la ausencia extrema de liquidez en el tejido empresarial americano, y europeo.

Este escenario es totalmente anómalo y raramente lo habíamos visto en la historia de los mercados financieros, pero por contra, y asumiendo el riesgo de que ese proceso de venta obligada puede continuar, ha proporcionado a los inversores, oportunidades históricas de compra para el largo plazo.

Vamos a publicar diez señales e indicadores técnicos que son claramente alcistas para la renta variable a nivel global.

1. RSI mensual del SPX 1928-2008

Desde el inicio del S&P 500, el RSI mensual sólo en 3 ocasiones anteriormente había descendido por debajo del nivel 30, que muestra sobreventa de ciclo (1929, 1973, 2002 y 2008 actual).

En las tres ocasiones anteriores esa lectura del RSI fue antesala de suelo de mercado.


2. Pérdidas en el SPX


El S&P ha corregido casi totalmente las ganancias del periodo alcista anterior 2002-2007, situación que no había sucedido desde la década de los 70, y que fue anterior a un gran movimiento alcista de ciclo.


3. Los componentes del DOW y su media móvil 200 sesiones.


Todas las acciones que forman el DOW están por debajo de su media móvil de 200 sesiones, lo que no había sucedido desde el crash de 1987.


4. Gran liquidez

Los niveles de liquidez de gestores e inversores profesionales se encuentran muy por encima de su media de 20 años, y en el mayor nivel desde 2002.
5. 90/10 días

En tres días de la semana pasada, el 90% de los valores del mercado americano sufrieron pérdidas al cierre, lo que es una clara muestra de liquidación masiva.



Si viéramos que en un rebote de mercado, el 90% de las acciones cierran subiendo sería una clara señal de compra de 3 a 6 meses.


6. Porcentaje de acciones NYSE sobre su media 200 sesiones


El número de acciones del NYSE que se encuentran por encima de su media móvil de 200 sesiones se encuentra en mínimos históricos.

Históricamente estos niveles han sido excelentes oportunidades de compra.


7. Oro vs SPS

El coste de una onza de oro es ahora mayor que para el S&P500. La última vez que ocurrió esto fue en la primera fase del mercado alcista de ciclo 1982-2000.


8. ÍNDICE DE VOLATILIDAD (VIX)

El VIX ha alcanzado un máximo multianual en 70.90, reflejando niveles extremos de mercado.


Preferimos análizar el VIX mediante su media móvil de 50 días, que hemos graficado.


Lecturas de esta media VIX por encima del nivel 15 en los últimos 10 años han provocado rallies significativos de mercado.



Actualmente el indicador se encuentra en 26. Esto es una oportunidad histórica de compra de 3 a 6 meses.



9. S&P500

El S&P 500 ha corregido un 47% desde máximos en el último año.


10. MERCADO 2002 - 2008

Comparativa mínimos 2002 con el mercado actual.

- CAPITAL BOLSA -

OPORTUNIDAD HISTÓRICA DE COMPRA

Goldman Sachs (Indicador retornos a 10 años)

Sábado, 11 de Octubre del 2008 - 13:00:28


Cada vez está más extendida la idea entre la comunidad financiera de Wall Street, que lo que actualmente estamos viendo en el mercado no se explica por un proceso de pánico vendedor, sino por un proceso de liquidación forzada.


Como ya hemos publicado, un proceso de liquidación forzada como el actual ser produce cuando entidades financieras, corporaciones empresariales, inversores institucionales, fondos de inversión, pensiones, etc...se ven forzados a vender sus participaciones financieras para obtener la liquidez que necesitan para cubrir sus actividades ordinarias.


Al estar el mercado de crédito prácticamente cerrado, estas compañías necesitan recurrir a sus activos más líquidos para financiar sus actividades corporativas. Es por ello por lo que las señales de capitulación de mercado no están siendo fiables operativamente, porque NO ESTAMOS EN UNA CAPITULACIÓN DE MERCADO.


Goldman Sachs ha elaborado un análisis desde 1827 que recoge el retorno medio en los últimos 10 años al momento a estudiar, de las empresas de mayor capitalización del mercado americano (Ejemplo. Si este indicador muestra un retorno a día de hoy de Citigroup del 2,5% significa que en los últimos 10 años Citigroup ha tenido un retorno medio anual de 2,5%).


Este indicador está dando un nivel de retorno del 2,5%, cosa que sólamente había sucedido cuatro veces desde 1827, y que en todos los casos significó una oportunidad histórica de compra (como señalamos en el gráfico adjunto).


----------



## Gotterdamerung (12 Oct 2008)

¿A cuánto está la cotización de esto?:







Que es lo que realmente importa al final. Lo demás todo es basura.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2008)

¿Vais a llegar al post 8997?


----------



## goliardo (12 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> Interesante se pone la cosa para mañana, que la bolsa de los judios tambien se haya pegado un buen batacazo, ayer fue la de arabia saudi, si se cae esta noche tokio mañana por la mañana ire a por palomitas.


----------



## goliardo (12 Oct 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> En estos momentos cae un 1,21%, con un descenso acumulado en lo que va de año del -6,09%.
> 
> Saludos.-



Y pensar que se abrió este hilo con este mensaje.

En aquel momento un 1,21% parecía mucho


----------



## Burney (12 Oct 2008)

este post me recuerda al foro de jazztel o antiguamente las terras en invertia.com los dias que habia mucha volatilidad...

menudas risas me echaba leyendo los comentarios de la mayoria...


----------



## Alexandros (12 Oct 2008)

*Cierran semana bolsas sudamericanas con caídas de hasta 29 por ciento*​

Mercados sudamericanos, en sintonía con la inestabilidad con caídas semanales que fueron desde 15 por ciento, en el caso argentino, hasta 29.25 por ciento, en el peruano

SANTIAGO, CHILE.- Las principales bolsas de valores de Sudamérica cerraron hoy una semana negra de operaciones, con desplomes generalizados que llegaron hasta el 29 por ciento, producto de la incertidumbre financiera internacional. 

Los mercados sudamericanos vivieron una semana crítica, en sintonía con la inestabilidad que ha generado la crisis crediticia en Estados Unidos, con caídas semanales que fueron desde 15 por ciento, en el caso argentino, hasta 29.25 por ciento, en el peruano.

En Chile, el Indice de Precios Selectivo de Acciones (IPSA) de la Bolsa de *Santiago cayó 4.60 por ciento *y quedó en dos mil 101.10 puntos, según datos actualizados, con lo que acumuló en la semana una caída de 20 por ciento en relación al cierre de la anterior. 

La *Bolsa de Valores de Sao Paulo *(Bovespa), la mayor plaza bursátil de la región, continuó también en 'caída libre' y por tercera vez en la semana debió interrumpir sus negocios por 30 minutos, lo que no evitó que perdiera *3.97 por ciento. *

El Ibovespa, el principal indicador del mercado brasileño, quedó en 35 mil 609 puntos, lo que representó un retroceso de 20 por ciento con respecto a las 44 mil 517.32 con que cerró el viernes pasado. 

Por su parte,* la bolsa argentina *también intensificó su caída este viernes hasta perder *5.54 por ciento*, con lo que el índice del Mercado de Valores (Merval) finalizó en mil 215.99 puntos, acumulando en la semana pérdidas de 15 por ciento. 


*La Bolsa de Valores de Colombia *(BVC), en tanto, finalizó la semana con una caída histórica de *8.68 por ciento*, hasta quedar en los siete mil 502.73 puntos, contagiada por la inestabilidad que ha generado la crisis financiera en Estados Unidos. 

La plaza colombiana, de esta forma, intensificó el desplome de su principal indicador hasta acumular una caída de 18.5 por ciento con respecto al cierre del viernes pasado, cuando finalizó en las nueve mil 206.59 unidades.

*En Perú*, la Bolsa de Valores de Lima también debió suspender sus operaciones durante gran parte de la jornada, en medio de su mayor caída en la historia, *de casi 11 por ciento*, a causa del temor generalizado por una posible recesión mundial. 

Tras reanudar sus operaciones, el Indice General de la Bolsa de Valores de Lima cerró en los siete mil 625.18 puntos, con lo que registró esta semana una pérdida acumulada de 29.25 por ciento.


Cierran semana bolsas sudamericanas con caídas de hasta 29 por ciento :: El Informador


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (12 Oct 2008)

Y la apertura de mañana como va a estar? supongo que bastante a la baja no?
El presidente del FMI dijo el otro dia que la economia global está al borde del colapso, y que las condiciones de crédito y la luiquidez se van a endurecer más.
También dijo que los paises emergentes (como China) no van a estar exentos de todos estos problemas.
Si el presidente del FMI dice esto, quiero creer que mañana el batacazo de la/las bolsas va a ser de órdago.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (12 Oct 2008)

Una comparativa de mercados bajistas "de verdad" sin engaños en las escalas

How This Bear Market Compares - Interactive Graphic - NYTimes.com


----------



## Speculo (12 Oct 2008)

Tico dijo:


> Ayer se escribieron unos 200 mensajes en este hilo :
> 
> Si ocurre lo que dicen algunos y mañana cierran la bolsa va a ser del todo imposible seguir el hilo de todo lo que se va a escribir.



Se puede hacer el chat de "_¿habeis Visto El Ibex35?_", pero no quedaría nada grabado...


----------



## goliardo (12 Oct 2008)

Parece que la bolsa de Israel no aguanta el tirón que llevaban todo el día hacia arriba.

Han empezado a caer:

TASE Site - Homepage


----------



## SNB4President (12 Oct 2008)

No sé... a lo mejor me cae un Owned, pero creo que mañana subirá y el martes será el día en que se verá que no sirve para nada nada de lo que haga el poder político.

Edito: ¿puedo retirar lo dicho? Los futuros del Nikkei huelen a... cadáver (me encanta exagerar ). 

http://www.nni.nikkei.co.jp/CF/FR/MKJ/

Vuelvo a editar: bueno, los futuros de la página van cambiando, sólo comentar que cuando he escrito el primer "edito" bajaban 400 puntos, lo que sería más o menos un 5%... ¡en futuros!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Oct 2008)

El rebote, cuando se dé, va a ser la leche. De 15% a 20% apueto (unas birras).

Pienso que están ahora las bolsas sobrevendidas. Los bancos de inversión y los mutual funds americanos están repatriando capitales. Venden en la bolsa europea y cambian euros por dolares. 

En cuanto acaben de vender esto va a dar un buen rebotón.


----------



## tonuel (12 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Acepto la apuesta!!!



Yo también... 


Saludos


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (12 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El rebote, cuando se dé, va a ser la leche. De 15% a 20% apueto (unas birras).
> 
> Pienso que están ahora las bolsas sobrevendidas. Los bancos de inversión y los mutual funds americanos están repatriando capitales. Venden en la bolsa europea y cambian euros por dolares.
> 
> En cuanto acaben de vender esto va a dar un buen rebotón.




Avisa cuando


----------



## El_Presi (12 Oct 2008)

cuando la Gran Depresión, hubo un rebote del 20% para luego volver a caer hasta el suelo


----------



## luisfernando (12 Oct 2008)

entonces abre mañana la bolsa??' la unica que no habre es EEUU?:s QUE RARO...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Me has correjido, tonuel, yo había puesto apueta...



No te vas a librar tan facilmente. 

Además contigo nos apostamos un Cava.

Reglas:

En el próximo mes, habrá un diferencial de más de +15% entre un punto y otro posterior en el IBEX 35.

¿hace? 

Que todo el que quiera se apunte (luego pongo un bar).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Oct 2008)

memento_ser dijo:


> Avisa cuando



Si lo supiese, primero no lo diría y segundo estaría forrado.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (12 Oct 2008)

luisfernando dijo:


> entonces abre mañana la bolsa??' la unica que no habre es EEUU?:s QUE RARO...



Mañana es fiesta en EEUU, pero la renta variable sí abre. Lo que no hay es mercado de bonos.

O eso dice Cárpatos al cierre del Viernes pasado.


----------



## mmm (12 Oct 2008)

9 de las 10 mayores recuperaciones bursátiles se dieron durante la Gran Depresión.


----------



## nam (12 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Mañana es fiesta en EEUU, pero la renta variable sí abre. Lo que no hay es mercado de bonos.
> 
> O eso dice Cárpatos al cierre del Viernes pasado.



Manyana es Bank Holiday (dia de Colon) pero eso no quiere decir que los bancos esten de vacaciones .
Correos, escuelas y empleados publicos tienen el dia libre. El resto curramos, incluido Wall Street.


----------



## ronald29780 (12 Oct 2008)

nam dijo:


> Manyana es Bank Holiday (dia de Colon) pero eso no quiere decir que los bancos esten de vacaciones .
> Correos, escuelas y empleados publicos tienen el dia libre. El resto curramos, incluido Wall Street.



A ver si es verdad.:


----------



## Paisaje (12 Oct 2008)

Después de ésto (ayyy, cada vez que me acuerdo no me lo creo) :

10 oct: 8.997,70 -905,20 (-9,14%)

... mañana creo que acompañaré el café con unas palomitas.


----------



## El_Presi (12 Oct 2008)

el euro está subiendo, así que las medidas parecen haber sentado bien


----------



## goliardo (12 Oct 2008)

Brrrr.... y no sería posible que fuera lo que dijo Soros?

Que la bolsa es una superburbuja?

Mirad, iros al yahoo.com y poned un gráfico del S&P500 al máximo de tiempo posible.

Si veis cómo ha subido desde el 1950 la caída que hemos tenido estos días, aunque parece fuerte, no es nadaaaaa comparado con lo que puede venir.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (12 Oct 2008)

cuando funciona el ig markets ... alguien sabe donde y cuando se pueden ver los futuros del ibex y los del nikkei?


----------



## El_Presi (12 Oct 2008)

Bloomberg.com: Worldwide

Euro Rises Most in 3 Weeks as European Leaders Guarantee Banks

By Candice Zachariahs

Oct. 13 (Bloomberg) -- The euro rose the most in three weeks against the dollar and the yen after European leaders agreed to guarantee bank borrowing and prevent big lenders from going under.

The currency advanced as leaders of the 15 countries using the euro announced measures including a pledge to guarantee new bank debt issuance until the end of 2009; permission for governments to shore up banks by buying preferred shares; and a commitment to recapitalize any ``systemically'' critical banks in distress.

``We are looking at the ladder to recovery,'' said Alex Sinton, a senior currency dealer at ANZ National Bank Ltd. in Auckland. ``The market believes that come Monday open European time there will be something on the table that is supportive for the euro.''

The euro rose 1.5 percent, the most since Sept. 22, to $1.3564 at 6:28 a.m. in Sydney, from $1.3408 late in New York on Friday. The euro advanced 1.2 percent, the most since Sept. 19, to 136.60 yen, from 134.96 on Oct. 10.

``We need concrete measures, we need unity, which is what we achieved today,'' Nicolas Sarkozy told a press conference at the Elysee Palace in Paris. ``None of our countries acting alone could end this crisis.''

The U.S. dollar was little changed against the yen, trading at 100.76, compared with 100.67 late in New York on Oct. 10.

To contact the reporter on this story: Candice Zachariahs in Sydney at czachariahs2@bloomberg.net
Last Updated: October 12, 2008 15:59 EDT


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (12 Oct 2008)

goliardo dijo:


> Brrrr.... y no sería posible que fuera lo que dijo Soros?
> 
> Que la bolsa es una superburbuja?
> 
> ...



donde se ven esos graficos


----------



## Misterio (12 Oct 2008)

Me parece que la mañana va a ser tranquila a la espera del abrir de WS, hasta entonces son más probables las subidas después del superhostión.


----------



## ertitoagus (12 Oct 2008)

mi opinión de lo que van a traer estas medidas de hoy:

a muy corto plazo: se para el ritmo de la sangría, la bolsa esta semana bajará pero no tan a lo bestia como la semana pasada.

a medio plazo: desbloquean el interbancario, pero para sorpresa del personal, será para subir el euribor 

a largo plazo: Deflacción por bastantes años a nivel mundial.


----------



## Misterio (12 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Compra, compra...



No juego a la bolsa gracias :o


----------



## nam (12 Oct 2008)

goliardo dijo:


> Brrrr.... y no sería posible que fuera lo que dijo Soros?
> 
> Que la bolsa es una superburbuja?
> 
> ...



Conyo!!! no hacia falta que lo dijera el "genio" de Soros.
A largo plazo con apreciacion media el DJIA deberia estar entre los 7000 y los 8000 y gracias a la recesion quedarse ahi por bastante tiempo.
Al igual que el precio medio en EEUU deberia estar sobre los 150mil dolares. Es puro sentido comun. Donde no hay, no hay.
Lo bueno de la bolsa es que las correciones son mas rapidas.


----------



## El_Presi (13 Oct 2008)

Ibex35 +2.5%
Dax30 +5%


----------



## tonuel (13 Oct 2008)

Si le echamos una mirada a IG Markets parece que mañana al principio habrá subida... 


IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..


Saludos


----------



## El_Presi (13 Oct 2008)

este hilo solo es en tiempo real cuando la bolsa baja 

IBEX35 +3%


----------



## dabuti (13 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> este hilo solo es en tiempo real cuando la bolsa baja
> 
> IBEX35 +3%



Y el Dow, -3 hace una hora y ahora, ya sube


----------



## El_Presi (13 Oct 2008)

Francia y UK también +5%


----------



## nam (13 Oct 2008)

Seran los japoneses que estan empezando el lunes con buen pie?


----------



## un marronazo (13 Oct 2008)

nam dijo:


> Seran los japoneses que estan empezando el lunes con buen pie?



vamos a ver cuanto les dura


----------



## tonuel (13 Oct 2008)

Parece que el plan ha surgido efecto y ahora la bolsa irá p'arriba... 

Hamijos, es el momento de ponernos largos...



Saludos


----------



## ronald29780 (13 Oct 2008)

Pues, el NZ50 hace 20 minutos un -0,33%.

Así, antes de fiarme mucho de los futuros,...

A los futuros de la semana pasada me refiero.


----------



## nam (13 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Parece que el plan ha surgido efecto y ahora la bolsa irá p'arriba...
> 
> Hamijos, es el momento de ponernos largos...
> 
> ...



Yo, por ahora no me pongo en largo. Vade retro!!!

Procedamos con cautela que cuesta un huevo ahorrar para tirarlo en la bolsa.


----------



## PutinReloaded (13 Oct 2008)

Ya pasó todo, no hay peligro, nuestros líderes en dos días lo han solucionado.

Venga, ovejitas, meted lo poco que os queda en la bolsa que pronto seréis ricosssss! mas listos que nadie!


----------



## tonuel (13 Oct 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Ya pasó todo, no hay peligro, nuestros líderes en dos días lo han solucionado.
> 
> Venga, ovejitas, meted lo poco que os queda en la bolsa que pronto seréis ricosssss! mas listos que nadie!



Hacedle caso a Putin que sabe de lo que habla...


Además, Juanluí vaticinó que a final de año estariamos en los 17.000... Si lo dice un experto... 



Saludos


----------



## ZakkWylde (13 Oct 2008)

Yo pronostico que si las bolsas mañana responden al mega plan mundial de rescate con buenas subidas, regresará algún mítico forero nuncabajista/aterricista de entre las tinieblas para decirnos que los burbujistas hemos fracasado .


----------



## luisfernando (13 Oct 2008)

esque no sirve de nada que suba el ibex, sube porque se creen que el gobierno español les va a salvar,pero es imposible que le salven,porque no tienen ni un puto euro.
Es una medida 40.000 millones???? eso no es nada, recordemos que EEUU ha dado 700.000 millones (en teoria) y no sirve de nada, pero porque no sirve??? porque el dinero va hacia los dirigentes y el resto se lo quedan ellos.
que hizo AIG con el dinero del gobierno??? irse de fiesta de lujo!!!es indignante que encima tengamos que pagar una deuda publica para que se vallan de fiesta cuando nos estan robando!!!
Algo tiene que pasar pero bien gordo, pues quedan 3 semanas largas para las elecciones de EEUU, ya ha matado EL MOSSAD AL ULTRADERECHISTA AUSTRIACO!!! De repente EEUU ha borrado de la lista negra a COREA DEL NORTE!!!??? es una medida total para hacer frente a CHINA..
3 semanas muy larga como digo...y si sube un 8% el ibex mañana pues recordad que le falta mas del doble para recuperar lo que ha perdido en una semana... EL FIN ESTA AQUI CHIC@S, PERO EL FIN DE LA EDAD MEDIA, NADIE PROTESTA, ELLOS GANAN, ELLOS SE RIEN DE NOSOTROS


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (13 Oct 2008)

a ver---- sube.... jejeje

también hubo un rebote en la semana de la quiebra de lehman y mira como hemos acabado


----------



## ronald29780 (13 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> a ver---- sube.... jejeje
> 
> también hubo un rebote en la semana de la quiebra de lehman y mira como hemos acabado





Igualito los futuros. Siempre cambiaban a 2 horas de apertura...

EL NZ 50 casi a 0...

A ver a donde vamos...


----------



## Tuttle (13 Oct 2008)

Yo me olvidaría del rebote hasta que finalice la temporada de subastas de CDS que viene a terminar a finales de octubre. Lo explicó McCoy en una de sus columnas, el colapso de las bolsas no está siendo llevada por el pánico si no por la necesidad de hacer frente a los pagos en el mercado de los derivados de crédito. Esto está disparando Stop-Loss pero no creo que ningún inversionista serio se plantee volver a meter pasta en el sistema hasta que no pase esa tormenta.


----------



## ronald29780 (13 Oct 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> Yo me olvidaría del rebote hasta que finalice la temporada de subastas de CDS que viene a terminar a finales de octubre. Lo explicó McCoy en una de sus columnas, el colapso de las bolsas no está siendo llevada por el pánico si no por la necesidad de hacer frente a los pagos en el mercado de los derivados de crédito. Esto está disparando Stop-Loss pero no creo que ningún inversionista serio se plantee volver a meter pasta en el sistema hasta que no pase esa tormenta.



+1.

Si el rebote esta tan fuerte como en Nueva Zelanda, agarraros las Kalandrakas. 

Vamos por el + 0,35%.


----------



## nam (13 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Igualito los futuros. Siempre cambiaban a 2 horas de apertura...
> 
> EL NZ 50 casi a 0...
> 
> A ver a donde vamos...



Australia esta subiendo. Hay rebote el lunes, cuidadito con las posiciones. :


----------



## DrOtis (13 Oct 2008)

Australia empieza en verde
132.10 3.3%


----------



## un marronazo (13 Oct 2008)

no se como van a mantener las subidas con la cantidad de personas que tienen claro ya el sacar sus ahorros del banco.:


----------



## pepecuco (13 Oct 2008)

japon, hoy lunes esta cerrado 

hasta mañana martes no abren


----------



## luisfernando (13 Oct 2008)

es facil, australia sube porque inglaterra a intervenido


----------



## DrOtis (13 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> no se como van a mantener las subidas con la cantidad de personas que tienen claro ya el sacar sus ahorros del banco.:



Si de verdad la gente va al banco a sacar la pasta ya verás como en dos días sale en toda la prensa noticias sobre el aumento de la delincuencia y como la gente está perdiendo los ahorros de toda la vida por dejarlos debajo del colchón. Y a los dos días todos de vuelta al banco y con depósitos menos rentables. Acojonar a la gente es de las cosas más fáciles que hay en la vida.


----------



## DrOtis (13 Oct 2008)

S&P/ASX 200
4167.4 
Movement 206.70 5.2% 

Esto se anima.


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Oct 2008)

Futuros .....

DOW JONES INDUSTRIAL AVERAGE
(DJIA) INDEX FUTURE ($10) (ZD)
- CBT (ELECTRONIC)/C1	13/10/08

Last: 8.592,00 Change: +222,00 / +2,65%

S&P 500 FUTURE (SP) - CME
(ELECTRONIC)/C1 13/10/08

Last: 920,00 Change: +29,00 / +3,25%

Futures Quotes

Por ahora parece que hay rebote .... aunque esta por ver como acaba el dia.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Oct 2008)

Je,je,je...ya estamos rebotando? 

Yo estoy largo desde el viernes jugando el "week-end effect". Mi plan es chuparme el rebote del lunes y venderlo todo el mismo lunes o por la mañana del martes antes de que abra WS. 

En este tipo de mercado, 

RULE #1: Coitus interruptus constante. Mete-saca rápido. Táctica de guerrilla como nos enseñó nuestro maestro Tsun-Zu.


----------



## ronald29780 (13 Oct 2008)

Pues...

Con el +0,68% tampoco esta la cosa para tirar cohetes.

Pero creo que hoy veremos un Lunes verde en la bolsa. 

Pues vamos para ya...quedan 7000 puntos para recuperar...


----------



## impulsiu (13 Oct 2008)

si os ayuda para mañana...ahora en Australia :

+5%

^AORD: Summary for ALL ORDINARIES IDX - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Pues...
> 
> Con el +0,68% tampoco esta la cosa para tirar cohetes.
> 
> ...




Pues con un +1% neto diario me conformo...¿Seré tonto?


----------



## El_Presi (13 Oct 2008)

futuros Europa suben de 3 a 5%


----------



## Samzer (13 Oct 2008)

IBEX + 330 :


----------



## Samzer (13 Oct 2008)

Hoy está subiendo todo, los mercados, el euro, el brent, el oro...¿será éste el último y gran rebote? ¿O se irá perdiendo todo según avance el día?


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2008)

Buenos días, como ya les dije el viernes la operación del día era comprar (largo) un futuro del ibex/miniibex y quedarse abierto este finde para aprovechar el tirón que iba a haber este finde.

Aunque el ibex aun no ha abierto la operación ya se ve que hubiera salido bien. Hoy vamos a tener rebote, pero nada de un 20% ni cosas así, va a ser un rebote muy leve que, es probable, dure solo el día de hoy, dependerá de como abran los americanos, pero yo creo que abrirán en verde.

A partir de mañana o pasado seguiremos cayendo, probablemente a plomo. No me extrañaría que superáramos las caídas históricas de estos días.


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2008)

Por cierto, hoy el nikkei cerraba por ser festivo en Japón.


----------



## ertitoagus (13 Oct 2008)

yo creo que esta semana cae, pero ya no tan a plomo como la semana pasada. Caiditas del 3%, 4% algunos dias y hoy minisubidita.


----------



## Rocket (13 Oct 2008)

Hoy hay subidon... veremos que pasa el resto de la semana. La situación sigue siendo compleja e inestable... y estos rebotes esporádicos suelen ser "el chocolate del loro" del inversor.


----------



## Skizored (13 Oct 2008)

No se porque pero a diferencia del resto de foreros me da en la nariz que hoy vuelve a caer.


----------



## ronald29780 (13 Oct 2008)

Esta por ver si los pardillos del parquet se han enterado, que el Yuri de hoy no va a estar influenciado de las decisiones politicas del finde.

El otro dia, despues de bajar el tipo y el Yuri manteniendose habia descalabro.

Y luego dicen que los niños tontos deben hacerse policias...


----------



## Jucari (13 Oct 2008)

Buenos dias....a todos.....

Semanita interesante la que se nos presenta....las actuaciones de los paises centraran el devenir de los próximos dias, ¿Intervención del Yuri?...¿Salvamentos de bancos?....Todo por y para el estado....personalmente....pienso que habra un buen rebote...pero no de 10% o 20%....como aqui algunos dicen...luego lo que vendra despues... incognitas... se puede caer a plomo...o (mi versión)....mantendremos una temporada con una calma tensa....sigo pensando como Dios nuestro señor SNB, el Crash no fue la semana pasada...el Crash vendra....con miles de personas en la calle reclamando al banco y al estado su dinero....y para eso compañeros creo que aún queda un buen trecho para verlo....


----------



## Paisaje (13 Oct 2008)

9.480,40 +482,70 (5,36%) :


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (13 Oct 2008)

alguien puede explicarme que es un futuro del ibex, como y donde se compra??? Se que los futuros del ibex salen en igmarkets pero no se su funcionamiento

Y que es un warranats??????

Gracias y perdón por mi bajo nivel financiero


----------



## dillei (13 Oct 2008)

La subida de hoy es una MIERDA

Comparado con el 21% de bajada de la semana pasada

Hoy subirá un 5% como muchísimo


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> alguien puede explicarme que es un futuro del ibex, como y donde se compra??? Se que los futuros del ibex salen en igmarkets pero no se su funcionamiento
> 
> Y que es un warranats??????
> 
> Gracias y perdón por mi bajo nivel financiero



Un futuro del ibex es un contrato que puede ser largo o corto y que tiene como referencia (subyacente) el índice del Ibex. Lo que sale en igmarkets son CFD's que realmente son contratos por diferencia, que son otro tipo de derivados distintos de los futuros.

Los warrants (guarras) son otro tipo de derivado que funcionan de forma ligeramente parecida a las opciones, pero están controladas por el banco emisor ¿que son las opciones? pues otro tipo de derivados donde además de ponerse largo o corto (call o put) se operan a un precio fijo para una fecha concreta (más o menos) hay una serie de variables más como la volatilidad, el delta, para mi aun resultan algo complicadas de entender.

Y hasta aquí el curso rápido de derivados de maese Mulder.


----------



## tonuel (13 Oct 2008)

Joder, ya va p'abajo... que rápido... 

+4%



Saludos


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (13 Oct 2008)

en mi pueblo, tonuel, dicen que siempre dura poco la alegría en casa del pobre....

saludos

+3.9


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2008)

No os preocupeis, esto es sólo un movimiento calculado para hacer aflorar nervios en el particular y empujarle a que abra cortos, vamos a ir arriba en breve.


----------



## Concrete (13 Oct 2008)

Subiendo un 5 ahora, ¿no? 9455


----------



## libertari (13 Oct 2008)

Esto es la mejoria del moribundo. Como las medidas no convenzan esto cierra hoy en negativo.


----------



## tonuel (13 Oct 2008)

Me voy a jugar unas cervezas... pero esta vez virtuales... a que hoy acaba en rojo... 

Juanluí forever...




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Me voy a jugar unas crevezas... pero esta vez virtuales... a que hoy acaba en rojo...
> 
> Juanluí forever...



Que pronto empezamos a llenar la galería de candidatos a owned del día


----------



## tonuel (13 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Que pronto empezamos a llenar la galería de candidatos a owned del día



Hay que ser optimista... 

Además, no os preocupeis que ya tengo listo el Nelson por si cierra la bolsa en verde... 




Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Me voy a jugar unas crevezas... pero esta vez virtuales... a que hoy acaba en rojo...
> 
> Juanluí forever...
> 
> ...



A mi dentro de poco me deberá una... 

Serán dos pues.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (13 Oct 2008)

yo creo que muchos avariciosos que no tienen un chavo van a meterse hoy y los gordos van a vender para salvar el culo....

Modo irónico: Ahora mismo voy a contratar otra tarjeta de crédito, saco todo del cajero, y lo apuesto en acciones o warrants de Sacyr

Modo irónico offf


----------



## GasGas (13 Oct 2008)

Pues yo lo que creo es que la gente no deberia alegrarse cuando el indice cae medio punto porque despues vuelve a subir y queda en evidencia... 

En mi opinion lo mejor es ser cauto esperar unas horas para ver como va la cosa y entonces opinar...


----------



## aterriza como puedas (13 Oct 2008)

Muchos creen que estamos en crisis y que "los ricos también lloran". Pues de eso nada, monada. A día de hoy, estos gigantiásticos movimientos bursátiles deben estar generando unas plusvalías de 3 pares de narices a los que llevan años "creando mercado". Alguna gente NUNCA pierde.

Hoy toca rebote importante, porque así lo llevan preparando desde el Viernes pasado. Pero eso no significa que el saldo a final de la semana deba ser necesariamente positivo. Saben que cuanto mayores sean los movimientos, más ganan. Y ellos ganan siempre, suba o baje la bolsa. Por ellos como si cierra....


----------



## tonuel (13 Oct 2008)

GasGas dijo:


> Pues yo lo que creo es que la gente no deberia alegrarse cuando el indice cae medio punto porque despues vuelve a subir y queda en evidencia...
> 
> En mi opinion lo mejor es ser cauto esperar unas horas para ver como va la cosa y entonces opinar...



A mi me la trae floja si sube un 10% o un 50%, lo que me alegra el dia es que baje... 

Aunque..., igual Juanluí tenia razón en sus predicciones para final de año... 




¿Cuanto era que no recuerdo...??? :



Saludos


----------



## Caída a Plomo (13 Oct 2008)

Pues esta semana pasada he podido ver que hay muchísima gente esperando una señal en el mercado para entrar a saco. Yo creo que esa señal se ha producido y que en esta semana entrarán con toda su artillería.

Esa 'gente' son algunas personas con las que alguna vez hablo de bolsa para tantearles pues sé les va.

Su perfil: Algún compañero de trabajo, alguna amistad y algunos conocidos que tienen en común no tener ni la más mínima idea de economía. Algunos con declaraciones hace poco de que los pisos nunca bajarán de precio y que no es verdad que las cajas y bancos estén mal, que eso es cosa de algunos medios.

Así pues con ese nivelazo, me da a mi que me voy a echar unas risas dentro de poco tiempo, porque si es un rebote importante o no, estos seguro que pringan


----------



## panoli (13 Oct 2008)

Subiendo un 6%....


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Oct 2008)

viva Iberdrola!! me vi a forrá... yo no vendo hoy, prefiero regalarselas al banco que perder un 40%... mañana cuando USA se aclare las vendo jiji

la bolsa puede subir un 28% y seguir siendo bajista


----------



## davinci79 (13 Oct 2008)

Después de todo lo que se están esforzando para que el asunto no se vaya a la mierda ya, lo lógico es que esta semana terminemos en positivo.

Si hoy terminamos en negativo... puff, creo que en breve tendríamos colas en los bancos


----------



## ertitoagus (13 Oct 2008)

acordarse de los bandazos de la bolsa en epoca de crisis gorda, fuertisimas bajadas, junto con dias de subidas (rebotes) importantes también. Hoy toca rebote, y parece que todo el mercado está de acuerdo en ello.

Pero ya sabeis lo que pasará el resto de la semana......


----------



## Misterio (13 Oct 2008)

Como me recuerda el día de hoy al subidón de hace unos días, todo se había curado y todo iba a ir ya bien hasta los 15000, la mayor subida de la historia fue.. ya, hay gente que de pequeño no le contaron el cuento de que viene el lobo..


----------



## tonuel (13 Oct 2008)

9500 puntos...


Si nos lo cuentan hace un par de meses nos echábamos a reir... :o



Saludos


----------



## luckyLuck (13 Oct 2008)

*Que el ultimo euro lo haga otro.*



Misterio dijo:


> Como me recuerda el día de hoy al subidón de hace unos días, todo se había curado y todo iba a ir ya bien hasta los 15000, la mayor subida de la historia fue.. ya, hay gente que de pequeño no le contaron el cuento de que viene el lobo..



Hoy la bolsa me esta recordando continuamente una gran frase, "que el ultimo euro lo haga otro".
No se ni puedo saber si el rebote lo esta dando , por los planes del gobierno, o por que l agente halla entrado a saco.
Pero se que es posible que estemos ante un false botton , en ese caso prefiero no arriesgarme en la bolsa ya que tan pronto hoy podriamos hacer dinero en la bolsa como perderlo, asi que... virgencita,virgencita que me quede como estoy


----------



## Starkiller (13 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Me voy a jugar unas cervezas... pero esta vez virtuales... a que hoy acaba en rojo...
> 
> Juanluí forever...
> 
> ...



Yo opino como tu. La tendencia ante las buenas noticias y grandes planes últimamente es verde en las bolsas tempranas (tokio, australia) , rojo en las tardías (WS) y gotcha! en las intermedias (las Europeas).

Subiremos, y a eso de las 14 horas, castañazo.


----------



## Speculo (13 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Me voy a jugar unas cervezas... pero esta vez virtuales... a que hoy acaba en rojo...
> 
> Juanluí forever...
> 
> Saludos



Mi opinión:

. Las medidas que se han anunciado en Europa no son malas. Es lo que hay que hacer: intentar insuflar confianza y meter dinero en el sistema.
. Hoy rebotarán los índices. No por el anuncio de nada, que también, sino porque el mercado ya está demasiado vendido y, aunque sea bajista, el movimiento no puede ser tan vertical. Tiene que verse una figura en W por algún sitio en algún momento.
. Precisamente por la W, esto de hoy sólo será un rebote. Mañana o pasado (hoy mismo si la subida es muy bestia) se recogerán beneficios y, dependiendo de hasta dónde se vuelva a caer, veremos si se ha formado suelo o no.
. Si alguien gana dinero con mis comentarios, que me pase un porcentaje.


----------



## un marronazo (13 Oct 2008)

luckyLuck dijo:


> Hoy la bolsa me esta recordando continuamente una gran frase, "que el ultimo euro lo haga otro".
> No se ni puedo saber si el rebote lo esta dando , por los planes del gobierno, o por que l agente halla entrado a saco.
> Pero se que es posible que estemos ante un false botton , en ese caso prefiero no arriesgarme en la bolsa ya que tan pronto hoy podriamos hacer dinero en la bolsa como perderlo, asi que... virgencita,virgencita que me quede como estoy



el sistema es insostenible.La codicia en querer vivir de las rentas nos lleva a la ruina. Esta subida me suena mas a "seguro que gano y si se pone fea la cosa vendo" veremos que pasa


----------



## pacomer (13 Oct 2008)

Hamijos, esto se llama volatilidad,hay un magnifico hilo dedicado a esto (el TED spread y el VIX). Un mercado volátil es atractivisimo para los tiburoncillos que se mueven en corto, si se maneja bien con call y put positions se puede hacer mucha mucha pasta en unos minutos, horas. EL problema de la volatidad ya sabeis cual es, hay rebotillos como el de hoy para a continuación caer a las profundidades de nuevo y con renovadas fuerzas.

Así que vista la cosa, hoy me da que el IBEX volvera a cerrar en negativo.


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2008)

Es cierto que hoy hay cierto riesgo de cerrar en negativo, pero antes de eso los americanos han de abrir en verde, tengan piedad con ellos, que también se merecen su pequeño rebotito cazadespistados


----------



## Misterio (13 Oct 2008)

El futuro del Dow viene con casi un +3%, y estan viendo que en Europa todo va bien hoy, así que hoy todas tirarán para arriba fuerte, no creo que haya vuelta de tortilla, entonces sería el acabose, hoy todo sigue el guión.


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2008)

Hoy estoy viendo que las subidas son tímidas, se sube con bastante dificultad porque los creadores de mercado están haciéndolo subir a base de pescar el precio una y otra vez, pero la realidad es que el fondo es rojo, muy rojo.

A la que dejan de sujetar al mercado este se cae como si fuera un borracho en las últimas.

Esto es lo que hay.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Oct 2008)

Mañana es posible que vuelva a bajar. 

Hoy no creo que acabe en rojo. Las bolsas europeas van a estar a la espera de que abra WS y hoy no abre.


----------



## burbufo (13 Oct 2008)

Entiendo que estos son los llamados inversores institucionales verdad?
*Navarra - IU dice que la bajada de Iberdrola ha costado 62 millones*
Esto a nivel de administraciones apenas se lee pero también acabarán teniendo algún efecto en las cuentas públicas ¿no?




> EFE, PAMPLONA Lunes, 13 de octubre de 2008 - 04:00 h.
> Izquierda Unida asegura que el Gobierno de Navarra ha perdido 62 millones de euros por la bajada de cotización de las acciones de Iberdrola y, por medio de un comunicado, pregunta al presidente Miguel Sanz "si responde al interés general de Navarra acumular estas enormes pérdidas de recursos públicos".
> 
> El 3 de diciembre de 2007, señala IU, cuando la acción de Iberdrola cotizaba a 11,18 euros, Sodena acumulaba por su participación 138 millones de euros de plusvalía tácita. En aquel momento, agrega la formación política, "cuando ya se vislumbraban las dificultades económicas que hoy ya han estallado, desde IUN-NEB se exigió al Gobierno de Navarra que vendiera las acciones y dedicara la plusvalía a resolver los problemas reales de los ciudadanos. Sin embargo, el gobierno decidió no vender, y hoy esas plusvalías han desaparecido y se han convertido en cuantiosas pérdidas".
> ...


----------



## Jucari (13 Oct 2008)

Evidentemente, esta semana aunque todo se ve muy rojo....creo que la pasaremos tranquila hasta miercoles...futuros de WS muy hacia aariba...auspiciado por las buenas noticias de Europa, miercoles esta por ver....como responde....si la aguantan o...se va para el infierno rojo...


----------



## dabuti (13 Oct 2008)

Acordaos del Dow el otro día. En media hora, de -5%, a +3% a 5 minutos y luego -2% al cierre.

Cuidadín, que a alguno le cogerá el carrito.

Donde esté una buena cipoteca.............


----------



## dabuti (13 Oct 2008)

Os recuerdo el tema más exitoso de ayer: OJO: el lunes pueden suspender las bolsas en Europa y en el mundo
¿Qué pasa aquí, se pasa de la conspiración paranoica a la seguridad finanaciera en cuestión de minutos ?
Os recuerdo que ese teme tuvo 94 respuestas y fue mayoritariamente alabado por los foreros, salvo algún "aguafiestas".
Saludos















OJO: el lunes pueden suspender las bolsas en Europa y en el mundo
Se está deliberando en el G7 y G20 y se ha contactado con los gobiernos de todos los países europeos. Otra opción: sólo suspensión de entidades financieras.

Inglaterra "nacionalizará parcialmente" el RBS y el HBOS y Alemania adoptará también medidas de rescate bancario.

Se busca "novio" a Morgan Stanley desesperadamente y dicen las malas lenguas que también al nada menos que City.

Paulson preparando a marchas forzadas un plan de rescate bancario para declararlo el propio Lunes.

¿Ya podemos tener fecha?: ¿el 12 del 10 de 2.008 el mundo vive el peor crack de la historia (más que el del 29)?


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ender-las-bolsas-en-europa-y-en-el-mundo.html


----------



## ronald29780 (13 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Mañana es posible que vuelva a bajar.
> 
> Hoy no creo que acabe en rojo. Las bolsas europeas van a estar a la espera de que abra WS y hoy no abre.



¿Porque no van a abrir?

PD:

Espero que vaya a caer a partir de las 11.10 (ya sabeis, los pardillos no se concocen el Yuri) y luego volverán a rebotar...


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> Os recuerdo el tema más exitoso de ayer: OJO: el lunes pueden suspender las bolsas en Europa y en el mundo



Un link al respecto:

Los mercados deben continuar abiertos, según la Federación Mundial de Bolsas


----------



## creative (13 Oct 2008)

ya viene la montaña rusa!!!! toca una pequeña bajada!!!


----------



## ronald29780 (13 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> ya viene la montaña rusa!!!! toca una pequeña bajada!!!





¿Y quien lo predijo?

Gracias, Yuri...


----------



## Burney (13 Oct 2008)

Buenas:

Acabo de ver que el SAN se ha parado en la zona de los minimos anteriores. Por ahora este rebote es un movimiento típico de pullback al soporte anterior.

Mientras siga por debajo del 9,80-10,00 €, nos indica que esta rebotando, no que ha girado la tendencia.

Obviamente, es algo extensivo al IBEX.

Creo que el suelo del Santander está en los entornos del 8,50 €, y el del IBEX los entornos del 8000.


----------



## Fuego azul (13 Oct 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> Acabo de ver que el SAN se ha parado en la zona de los minimos anteriores. Por ahora este rebote es un movimiento típico de pullback al soporte anterior.
> 
> ...



He leido una previsión del IBEX a 6500 puntos, la verdad no soy experto, pero me parece lo mas sensato en esta situación, hay gran volatilidad, la gente no se fia de su sombra y es todo emociones y presentimientos en la bolsa, además de un aluvión de especuladores que creen que se van a forrar en poco tiempo, asi que en cuanto suelten el primer cohete como en los san fermines la manada sale despavorida, hay que esperar muchos meses para hacer una previsión solida.

Yo de momento espero mayores bajadas antes de tomar ninguna decisión de compra, tiene que bajar mucho mas.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (13 Oct 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> Acabo de ver que el SAN se ha parado en la zona de los minimos anteriores. Por ahora este rebote es un movimiento típico de pullback al soporte anterior.
> 
> ...



Me hace gracia cuando los "ejpertos" hablais de suelo, recuerdo que cuando estaba en los 12.000 el suelo eran los 11.500

El suelo del IBEX y de casi todo en la economía en España...está en el "0 absoluto"...como en ISLANDIA...lo demás es "blablasismo".


----------



## Antenista (13 Oct 2008)

Joder, otro pedazo de owned al foro y ya van unos cuantos...


----------



## Columpio_Asesino (13 Oct 2008)

Fuego azul, ¿qué clase de puta mierda horrible llevas por firma?


----------



## Hephe (13 Oct 2008)

Columpio_Asesino dijo:


> Fuego azul, ¿qué clase de puta mierda horrible llevas por firma?



+1

Por suerte quitó el avatar de los cojones... literalmente


----------



## Burney (13 Oct 2008)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Me hace gracia cuando los "ejpertos" hablais de suelo, recuerdo que cuando estaba en los 12.000 el suelo eran los 11.500
> 
> El suelo del IBEX y de casi todo en la economía en España...está en el "0 absoluto"...como en ISLANDIA...lo demás es "blablasismo".



más gracia debería hacerte que seas tan cateto de llamarme "ejperto" por el hecho de dar una opinión con detalles técnicos


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Oct 2008)

Muchos creeis que esto es en picado? mirad el grafico comparado del 29 y del 2008 del SP500... ahi vereis las semejanzas... nada cae un 90% seguido.... hay rebotes...

la bolsa puede subir un 20% y seguir bajista


----------



## PutinReloaded (13 Oct 2008)

Antenista dijo:


> Joder, otro pedazo de owned al foro y ya van unos cuantos...



Mas OWNED que el Ibex en 9000 con todos los ovejas apostando a los 17000?


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Oct 2008)

Desde mi ignoricia supina en bolsa, hoy si hay un problema en las bolsas americanas sera por GM. Ford o Chrysler.

A medio plazo, la economia no da pie con bola, han o estan arregladon la economia financiera con la que esperan relanzar la economia real, lo cual para mi es una paradoja, damos dinero a los bancos y financieras para que puedan continuar dando prestamos y se lo quitamos a los contribuyentes que en un acto de buena fe economica seguiran consumiendo y endeudansdoe como locos a pesar de cobrar cada vez menos o ir al paro.

A vigilar los PER futuros, si la banca recibe ayuda pública tendra que devolverla, luego no repartira dividendos, si en la economia real aumenta el paro los beneficios y por ello los dividendos de muchas empresas caeran y creo que bastante.

Quizas ahora toque empezar la caida de la economia real.

Articulo que expone estas ideas.
Investment Strategy: Try to Catch a Falling Knife? - Seeking Alpha


----------



## kane (13 Oct 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Mas que OWNED el Ibex en 9000 con todos los ovejas apostando a los 17000?



Esta claro, hay que chapar el foro porque Antenista ha dicho (800 millones de veces, por cierto) que un foro publico, gratuito y sin animo de lucro para los que participan en el ha sido OWNEADO


----------



## Durmiente (13 Oct 2008)

Mi idea es que el rebote de hoy es hasta cierto punto lógico (ayer lo comentaba con unos amigos y creo que todo el mundo estaba de acuerdo)

Pero que, a partir de aquí (quizá otro día mas, aunque lo dudo), empieza una fase descendente en la bolsa (a lo mejor no tan violenta, pero continua) que nos llevará mínimo a 8000 o más abajo... sin problemas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Oct 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> Acabo de ver que el SAN se ha parado en la zona de los minimos anteriores. Por ahora este rebote es un movimiento típico de pullback al soporte anterior.
> 
> ...



Hola Burney, mi previsión para el IBEX es parecida a la tuya pero un poco más pesimista. Creo que estamos haciendo una onda impulsiva de 5 ondas bajistas, la onda 1 a favor del movimiento (bajista) fue la que nos llevó de máximos del año pasado a mínimos de enero, la onda 2 correctiva, fue el movimiento lateral que nos llevó hasta los 14000 en mayo de este año, la onda 3 impulsiva bajista y la de mayor fuerza, es la que nos ha llevado hasta el 9000 de la semana pasada, creo que ahora comenzaremos un rebote o onda 4 correctiva al movimiento principal bajista y luego comenzaremos la última gran onda bajista, la onda 5 que nos llevará a niveles de 2002, más o menos 5500-5700 puntos.

Mi única duda está en que la tendencia mayor, que viene del mínimo de 1995 (13 años!!!!!) pasa por el nivel del 7500 más o menos, y ahí tendría que haber mucha guerra.

Saludos y perdonar el rollo.


----------



## tasator (13 Oct 2008)

Las bolsas continúan bajistas de todas todas, cualquier rebote por grande que parezca de momento no cambia la tendencia para nada, incluso técnicamente es esperable que este rebote sea algo mayor todavía, pero de eso a que pueda variar la tendencia hay un trecho y grande.
Lo que se esta viendo estas últimas semanas es una volatilidad enorme, con movimientos o bandazos muy amplios incluso en el intradía, lo cual solo beneficia, además de a los profesionales, a los medios de comunicación que día sí día también tienen una gran noticia sobre el tema, cuando baja más del 4 o 5% que sí hay desplome y es un día negro, y cuando ese mismo porcentaje es para arriba que sí hay una gran recuperación y las medidas han dado su fruto poniendo las cosas de color de rosa.


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Oct 2008)

ala! vendi las que tenia,.... me estoy "miniforrando".... es lo bueno de tener liquidez... ahora no vuelvo a entrar hasta otra caida de un 15-20% jeje

alvin: si se acogen al plan, "no deberian pagar dividendos" pero lo van a hacer... si un banco no paga dividendo, prefiero meter el dinero es depositos suyos que en acciones cuyo beneficio se lo queda otro... ahora mismo hay unas rentabilidades por dividendo muy buenas....

pregunta: LAS CAJAS SE PUEDEN ACOGER A ESTE FLAN? y como veremos su cotizacion? yo sigo con mis tablas

QUE TODO ESTE PARIPÉ ES PARA INSUFLAR CONFIANZA AL SISTEMA... solo eso...


----------



## 1847 (13 Oct 2008)

Operadores de la Bolsa de Francfort esta mañana. (Foto: AFP)


----------



## Fuego azul (13 Oct 2008)

Columpio_Asesino dijo:


> Fuego azul, ¿qué clase de puta mierda horrible llevas por firma?



La voy a tener que quitar, la verdad levanta mas antipatias que simpatias.


----------



## Burney (13 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola Burney, mi previsión para el IBEX es parecida a la tuya pero un poco más pesimista. Creo que estamos haciendo una onda impulsiva de 5 ondas bajistas, la onda 1 a favor del movimiento (bajista) fue la que nos llevó de máximos del año pasado a mínimos de enero, la onda 2 correctiva, fue el movimiento lateral que nos llevó hasta los 14000 en mayo de este año, la onda 3 impulsiva bajista y la de mayor fuerza, es la que nos ha llevado hasta el 9000 de la semana pasada, creo que ahora comenzaremos un rebote o onda 4 correctiva al movimiento principal bajista y luego comenzaremos la última gran onda bajista, la onda 5 que nos llevará a niveles de 2002, más o menos 5500-5700 puntos.
> 
> Mi única duda está en que la tendencia mayor, que viene del mínimo de 1987 (21 años!!!!!) pasa por el nivel del 7500 más o menos, y ahí tendría que haber mucha guerra.
> 
> Saludos y perdonar el rollo.



los 8000 vendrían a ser el suelo de medio plazo, desde ahí debería hacer un rebote considerable (las ondas ABC correctivas). 

Teniendo en cuenta que la caida desde maximos ha sido en 5 ondas, después del ABC debería hacer otro gran impulso bajista en otras 5 ondas. Pero eso ya es dentro de mucho... 

PD: Para los que no entienden lo de los impulsos, les recomiendo este enlace:
Teoria de las ondas de Elliott (o Elliot) - tutorial breve


----------



## Dolmen (13 Oct 2008)

*¡Société générale cayendo a plomo!*

14% de leñazo


----------



## ronald29780 (13 Oct 2008)

Dolmen dijo:


> 14% de leñazo



Habría que observar las acciones de los traders de SG.

Luego se hace tó al reves y en 3 días te has hecho de oro...


----------



## Alexandros (13 Oct 2008)

Parece que la _mediocritas aurea_ bursátil ha desaparecido: o tiran el mercado al infierno sembrado pánico y desconfianza o nos elevan los indices a los mismísimos pies de los angeles. A estas alturas podemos esperar cualquier cosa: desde días consecutivos de compras compulsuivas hasta sesiones en forma de "L". Cada día entiendo menos al "mercado", mejor dicho, a la mano que los mece. Un servidor cada día está más desconcertado, lo siento pero veo imposible hacer un comentario que no pase de lo anecdótico presentándose las actuales circunstancias.

Como muy bién punta Tuttle en otro hilo posteando una trampa para osos, estos rebotes esquizofrénicos con tendencias bipolares parecen más bién cebos cortoplacistas colocados por los grandes "tiburones".

Pero rebotes como el de hoy no parecen sencillas trampas, sino una red de arrastre kilométrica en toda regla.

Un saludo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Oct 2008)

Burney dijo:


> los 8000 vendrían a ser el suelo de medio plazo, desde ahí debería hacer un rebote considerable (las ondas ABC correctivas).
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que la caida desde maximos ha sido en 5 ondas, después del ABC debería hacer otro gran impulso bajista en otras 5 ondas. Pero eso ya es dentro de mucho...
> 
> ...



Hola de nuevo Burney, yo me miro la onda de una forma diferente, basándome en el S&P500 y no en el IBEX (ya que creo que es un índice mucho más fiable...), pongo el pico del 2000 como fin del ciclo alcista, la bajada de las puntocom como onda A(bajista), la subida del 2003-2007 como onda B(alcista), y toda esta bajada desde noviembre'07 hasta ahora, como onda C(bajista). Este final de onda C, tendría que acabar más o menos en el 770-790 del S&P 500, nivel de mínimos del 2002-2003 y ahí hacer suelo.

Saludos...


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (13 Oct 2008)

Y cuantos pepitos y tontainas caerán en comprar acciones por efecto de este falso rebote?

No creo que unas medidas asi, que se ven a legüas que es intervencionismo, puedan recuperar por arte de birlibirloque el mercado.


----------



## bono9999 (13 Oct 2008)

Bueno, yo me acabo de salir tras entrar un ratito a por un pico en el intradía. 200 euretes está bien para una mañana.

No obstante que nadie se confíe, una cosa es trading y otra abrir largos. yo no veo la cosa ni de broma para entrar a quedarse.


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2008)

Hoy tenemos un día alcista pero de pandereta, muy lateral, creo que tendremos un salto hacia arriba cuando abran los americanos y a partir de ahí no nos salva ni dios.

Hay que vigilar el VIX a ver de que forma confirma esta subida-lateral.


----------



## elefante (13 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy tenemos un día alcista pero de pandereta, muy lateral, creo que tendremos un salto hacia arriba cuando abran los americanos y a partir de ahí no nos salva ni dios.
> 
> Hay que vigilar el VIX a ver de que forma confirma esta subida-lateral.



+8% ahora. La volatilidad está absolutamente desbocada.

Que me hable alguien de racionalidad del mercado cuando las cosas oscilan en el orden de un 10% de un día para otro.


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2008)

Ya tenemos el VIX de hoy y está bajista: 64.76 de momento aunque ha llegado a 71.


----------



## Pat Garrett (13 Oct 2008)

Por muy bien que vayan hoy las cosas, cuánto tiempo creéis que va a pasar hasta que Estas imágenes vuelvan??


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2008)

elefante dijo:


> +8% ahora. La volatilidad está absolutamente desbocada.
> 
> Que me hable alguien de racionalidad del mercado cuando las cosas oscilan en el orden de un 10% de un día para otro.



El 90% de ese 8% se lo han comido el overnight y la apertura, lo que hemos tenido desde las 11 es un lateral como hacía mucho tiempo que no se veía.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (13 Oct 2008)

pues ya comienza la bajada

jejejejeje


el ibex ha bajado de los 9740 a actualmente 9643

el down de subir un 300 ahora ya solo sube un 191

edito: sube de nuevo


----------



## Misterio (13 Oct 2008)

Parece que el rebote de USA no es igual que el de Europa ni mucho menos, 932 el S&P con un 947 de máximo, de seguir así las ganancias de final de jornada en Europa se pueden rebajar bastante.


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2008)

VIX:

Index Value:	63.88
Trade Time:	9:49AM ET
Change:	Down -6.07 (-8.68%)
Prev Close:	69.95
Open:	65.85
Day's Range:	63.88 - 71.42
52wk Range:	15.82 - 64.92

Edito: pongo un menos en el % y en el change del dia para que se vea claro.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (13 Oct 2008)

y sigue bajando.... la ostia va a ser traumática... si hoy cierran en rojo mañana el mercado no habrá notado las medidas.... y entonces llegará el hostiazo


22 de octubre de 2008


----------



## chameleon (13 Oct 2008)

ibertrola sube un 14% e ibertrola renovables casi un 17%, ¿no es una barbaridad? xDD

no sé porque no puede estar subiendo varios días seguidos, al menos un par. luego volvemos a lo de siempre jajaja


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2008)

Ojito que aun hay margen para subir, mientras el VIX baje toda bajada de las bolsas será de pega. Creo que están haciendo el a-b-c de toda la subida de esta mañana rapidito para volver hacia arriba.

El volumen en esta primera bajada, aunque ha sido algo fuerte no ha sido suficiente como para crear tendencia así que repito, yo no me fiaría aun de esta bajada.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (13 Oct 2008)

y la bolsa de Reykiavik... CLOSED!


----------



## Borjita burbujas (13 Oct 2008)

*FLASH: Fed Speaking Out Both Sides Of Mouth*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/daOfYmSLW_U&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/daOfYmSLW_U&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

The Fed has claimed that this is a *"liquidity crisis."
*
Really Ben? Then perhaps you can explain this?

Note that this is an intentional drain of "slosh", or liquidity, from the banking system. $125 billion in the last four days drained?

You wouldn't be trying to intentionally cause a bank failure or two to bolster your call for the $700 billion "bailout" plan, or perhaps intentionally lock the short-term credit markets, would you Ben?


If the market has a liquidity crisis, why would you be intentionally draining reserves from the banking system? Don't you think you ought to explain that to Congress?

FLASH: Fed Speaking Out Both Sides Of Mouth - The Market Ticker


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (13 Oct 2008)

A Ver.... Tengo 10 Baja Un 15 % Y Luego Sube Un 15 %. Tengo Diez, Verdad? 

Meeeeeeeeeeeec Error

10 - 1.5 (15% De 10)=8.5
8.5+1.275 (15 % De 8.5)= 9.775

Ojo


----------



## Kalevala (13 Oct 2008)

Con la volatilidad tan alta que hay, existe una estrategia que se basa en esperar que esta bajara.

Se trata de vender una cuna/cono en un vencimiento y comprarlo en otro, pero no recuerdo si se debe vender en el actual y comprar en el siguiente o viceversa.

Me suena que es lo primero pero ....


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2008)

El VIX hoy parece una montaña rusa, pero de todas formas, la subida que tenemos ahora no es fiable, no se asienta, vamos en plan conejito de duracell pero sin estar muy convencidos.

Cuidado que en cualquier momento volvemos a los números rojos, yo me pondría corto en el 2632 del eurostoxx, si llega, claro, 2600 para estar seguro.

La bajada que viene va a ser brutal, la inercia bajista aun dura y no ha desaparecido en absoluto. No estoy bromeando, aunque podría equivocarme como todo el mundo, aun nos queda un buen trecho de bajada y el rebote no creo que dure.


----------



## rosonero (13 Oct 2008)

Este hilo con todas las bolsas en verde ( IBEX 8%, DJ 3.5%, ...) no es tan divertido y además hace bajar el nivel de madmaxerismo de todo el foro. 

Unas birritas a que mañana bajamos la mitad de lo que se suba hoy.


----------



## Antenista (13 Oct 2008)

Vuestra mercancía de owneds acaba de llegar:


----------



## elefante (13 Oct 2008)

Speculo dijo:


> . Si alguien gana dinero con mis comentarios, que me pase un porcentaje.



OK, postea el número de tu cuenta corriente


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2008)

Que poco volumen hay hoy, es aterrador!


----------



## Burney (13 Oct 2008)

Vaya muro que tiene el SAN en los 9,8x...

Veamos de quién es el papel que frena la subida...

Bolsa en Tiempo Real - Trading Software - Futuros


MLC MA 1945207 2670178 -724971 
IMV MA 5273027 6040075 -767048 
BSN BA 1072863 3876804 -2803941 
BSN BI 1189913 8476627 -7286714 


El viernes pasado, al menos hasta las 3 y media más o menos, el maximo comprador del SAN era BSN MA con un saldo de más de 6 millones de acciones compradas...

Quién piense que el propio Santander el que "dibuja" el gráfico del SAN es un malpensado... 


PD: Actualizo:

IMV MA 5333134 6050075 -716941 
MLC MA 1955925 2692532 -736607 
BSN BA 1601513 3951804 -2350291 
BSN BI 1193913 8764609 -7570696 

Joder, menudos paseos se dan durante las subastas...
SAN 9,81 9,07 0,74 8,16 9.409.011 10,78 10,78 6.981.091 103.277.856 17:30:26


----------



## Antenista (13 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> A Ver.... Tengo 10 Baja Un 15 % Y Luego Sube Un 15 %. Tengo Diez, Verdad?
> 
> Meeeeeeeeeeeec Error
> 
> ...



Teniendo en cuenta que la edad media en este post ronda los 15 años, has hecho bien en matizarlo.


----------



## elefante (13 Oct 2008)

Con tan poco volumen da la impresión de que esto se sostiene con alfileres.


----------



## fmc (13 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> A Ver.... Tengo 10 Baja Un 15 % Y Luego Sube Un 15 %. Tengo Diez, Verdad?
> 
> Meeeeeeeeeeeec Error
> 
> ...



Se ve perfectamente en el gráfico del IBEX... ha subido más de lo que bajó el viernes, pero está por debajo del cierre del jueves


----------



## Burney (13 Oct 2008)

Menuda subasta la del SAN, poco antes del cierre estaba a 9,70, ha iniciado la subasta en 9,81 y la ha cerrado en ¡¡¡10,19!!!! después de haber estado incluso a 10,78.

Son la ostia. Aún me acuerdo la que se lió hace muchos años, cuando Zeltia estaba de moda, y un dia en la subasta, sin noticia previa ni nada, cerró perdiendo casi un 8%. Los foros echaron humo... 

Menudos tongos.


----------



## Speculo (13 Oct 2008)

A ver si alguien lee esto antes de que le pasen por encima dos o tres páginas. 

Esta mañana ha dicho J. Luis Cava que la culpa de un gran porcentaje de las bajadas la tenían las nuevas condiciones impuestas por unos cuantos de los grandes bancos estadounidenses en cuanto a las garantías sobre los activos. Las mismas se habrían elevado bastante y muchos inversores se han visto obligados a vender ante la imposibilidad de asumir esas garantías. El plazo impuesto para aumentar las garantías o vender terminaba hoy día trece, por lo que las subidas se pueden mantener en el tiempo y podemos estar ante en ansiado suelo. Si esto es así, puede ser la causa de la subida del dólar, al estar la gente vendiendo activos en Europa y reconvirtiendo el dinero en dólares.

Qué pensáis de esto. Yo creo que tiene mucho sentido, ya que bajadas tan verticales no eran normales en tan poco tiempo, por mucha información que hubiera.


----------



## tonuel (13 Oct 2008)

Me he perdido algo...? :

Admito que me he equivocado por poco, un empujón y cerramos en rojo... osea que...

cervezas virtuales para todos... 










Saludos


----------



## amenhotep (13 Oct 2008)

Una subida tan brutal como la de hoy no es nada buena. Incita a vender mañana de forma masiva para sacar beneficios a corto. V-o-l-a-t-i-l-i-d-a-d no es lo mismo que C-o-n-f-i-a-n-z-a. Ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## Rocket (13 Oct 2008)

*No me fío*

Pues no se... pero yo no me fío ni un pelo ni medio. La volatilidad sigue estando por las nubes... y eso significa que, cuando venga otra vez un golpe bajista (que vendrá en breve), perderá todo o casi todo lo que ha ganado.

Si miras las gráficas e históricos de la bolsa en otras situaciones parecidas, como la del crack del 29, ves que la bajada no duró una semana, sino años. Había recuperaciones como la de hoy, cierto, pero de nuevo seguidas de más caídas...

Todavía nos quedan dos años muy duros, y la bolsa se va a resentir muchísimo más.


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Oct 2008)

eso lo dijo el viernes entre aspavientos y gritos en intereconomia tv


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Oct 2008)

PREGUNTA? hemos quedado mas arriba que el cierre del jueves? solo eso....

porque si no, esto no vale para nada...


otra pregunta, Europa? mas o menos?


----------



## PutinReloaded (13 Oct 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ... Quizás ya no lo haga y se inicie otro ciclo de 4 años al alza...
> 
> ...La contra Opción es que el tramo que se apoyó en 8900 es el primero de 3 que irán a la baja ... si sucediera, probablemente lleguemos a los mínimos de 2002.



Me encantan estas predicciones:

1. puede que suba

2. puede que baje.

Creo que has cubierto todas las posibilidades  no puedes fallar!


----------



## Palacete (13 Oct 2008)

Tiene que subir un 26,5% esta semana para cerrar el Viernes como 15 días antes. Veremos si llega.


----------



## panoli (13 Oct 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Me encantan estas predicciones:
> 
> 1. puede que suba
> 
> ...




Bueno, tambien podria quedar plano xDDDDDDD


----------



## TakaTaka (13 Oct 2008)

Lo jodido...es que la subida de hoy estaba prevista...es exactamente lo que paso el 29...una serie de fuertes rebotes...que acabaron en mitad del 32...creo que nos quedan aun unos 2-3 anyos de sufrimiento en las bolsas mundiales...

Ver archivo adjunto 4705


El sistema no revienta de un dia a otro...eso solo pasa en las peliculas...


----------



## Misterio (13 Oct 2008)

Bueno ya ha entrado dinero fresco de nuevas víctimas a ver cuando deciden liquidarlo nuevamente.


----------



## PutinReloaded (13 Oct 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Con dos escenarios limitados a muy pocos días, se pueden hacer maravillas con los extremos del mercado. Entre otras, multiplicar por varias decenas de veces el valor de una posición a menos de 70 días.



Siento disentir. El análisis técnico no ha hecho rico a nadie, aunque lo contrario si es cierto.

Todos los modelos matemáticos de los movimientos bursátiles conducen al puro azar, al caos. El análisis técnico olvida este hecho y busca pautas que no existen, como el que busca figuras de animales en las nubes. No sirve para hacer predicciones.

El análisis fundamental que llevamos haciendo en burbuja.info a la larga acierta. Es por eso que yo siempre estuve corto, y aprovecho cada subidón para volver a ponerme corto. No se cuando bajará mas, pero lo hará, seguro, porque la riqueza de los próximos 50 años que hemos consumido hoy no se va a reemplazar de la noche a la mañana.


----------



## tonuel (13 Oct 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Siento disentir. El análisis técnico no ha hecho rico a nadie, aunque lo contrario si es cierto.
> 
> Todos los modelos matemáticos de los movimientos bursátiles conducen al puro azar, al caos. El análisis técnico olvida este hecho y busca pautas que no existen, como el que busca figuras de animales en las nubes. No sirve para hacer predicciones.



Lo que pasará mañana lo veo claro... :o



Puede que suba... o puede que baje... :




Saludos


----------



## PutinReloaded (13 Oct 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Tiene ud. razón.



Te recomiendo este juego para que verifiques tus capacidades de adivino antes de jugarte los cuartos a las gráficas.

Chartgame.com - The time-lapse stock trading game


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Oct 2008)

Speculo dijo:


> Esta mañana ha dicho J. Luis Cava que la culpa de un gran porcentaje de las bajadas la tenían las nuevas condiciones impuestas por unos cuantos de los grandes bancos estadounidenses en cuanto a las garantías sobre los activos. Las mismas se habrían elevado bastante y muchos inversores se han visto obligados a vender ante la imposibilidad de asumir esas garantías.



Creo que se han vendido activos para cubrir los CDS de lehman, no por nuevas garantias, muchos se han quedado enganchados ahi y aun van a salir más.

Realmente, no veo nada claro este rebote pero no me atrevo a pronosticar nada, doctores tiene la iglesia y ejpertos la bolsa.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Oct 2008)

Speculo dijo:


> A ver si alguien lee esto antes de que le pasen por encima dos o tres páginas.
> 
> Esta mañana ha dicho J. Luis Cava que la culpa de un gran porcentaje de las bajadas la tenían las nuevas condiciones impuestas por unos cuantos de los grandes bancos estadounidenses en cuanto a las garantías sobre los activos. Las mismas se habrían elevado bastante y muchos inversores se han visto obligados a vender ante la imposibilidad de asumir esas garantías. El plazo impuesto para aumentar las garantías o vender terminaba hoy día trece, por lo que las subidas se pueden mantener en el tiempo y podemos estar ante en ansiado suelo. Si esto es así, puede ser la causa de la subida del dólar, al estar la gente vendiendo activos en Europa y reconvirtiendo el dinero en dólares.
> 
> Qué pensáis de esto. Yo creo que tiene mucho sentido, ya que bajadas tan verticales no eran normales en tan poco tiempo, por mucha información que hubiera.



Que los yanquis están vendiendo y repatriando capital ya lo hemos dicho por aquí. No hay duda de ello y las bajadas continuarán mientras los grandes mutual funds continúen vendiendo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Me he perdido algo...? :
> 
> Admito que me he equivocado por poco, un empujón y cerramos en rojo... osea que...
> 
> ...




Me la tomo...y por cierto ves preparando otra que el rebote de 15% que vaticiné ya no está lejos. Aunque creo que enlo que queda de semana es probable que veamos bajadas.


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Siento disentir. El análisis técnico no ha hecho rico a nadie, aunque lo contrario si es cierto.
> 
> Todos los modelos matemáticos de los movimientos bursátiles conducen al puro azar, al caos. El análisis técnico olvida este hecho y busca pautas que no existen, como el que busca figuras de animales en las nubes. No sirve para hacer predicciones.
> 
> El análisis fundamental que llevamos haciendo en burbuja.info a la larga acierta. Es por eso que yo siempre estuve corto, y aprovecho cada subidón para volver a ponerme corto. No se cuando bajará mas, pero lo hará, seguro, porque la riqueza de los próximos 50 años que hemos consumido hoy no se va a reemplazar de la noche a la mañana.



Tu punto de vista está equivocado o no según el espacio temporal del que se trate. Si se va a largo plazo el análisis fundamental es muy útil. Si se va a corto, o incluso, a cortísimo plazo el análisis fundamental no sirve absolutamente de nada.

Pero hay gente que hace dinero con el largo plazo y otros que lo hacen en el corto. Desde tu punto de vista de ponerse corto a largo plazo, pues es evidente que el análisis técnico solo es una ayuda y no la razón de ser de ponerse corto.

Cada uno tiene su cristal.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Oct 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Siento disentir. El análisis técnico no ha hecho rico a nadie, aunque lo contrario si es cierto.
> 
> Todos los modelos matemáticos de los movimientos bursátiles conducen al puro azar, al caos. El análisis técnico olvida este hecho y busca pautas que no existen, como el que busca figuras de animales en las nubes. No sirve para hacer predicciones.
> 
> El análisis fundamental que llevamos haciendo en burbuja.info a la larga acierta. Es por eso que yo siempre estuve corto, y aprovecho cada subidón para volver a ponerme corto. No se cuando bajará mas, pero lo hará, seguro, porque la riqueza de los próximos 50 años que hemos consumido hoy no se va a reemplazar de la noche a la mañana.



Hay gente que se ha hecho muy rico con el analisis técnico...Los primeros que lo utilizaron se forraron, y luego se reforraron vendiendo libros.

Está claro que el analisis técnico público es de alcance limitado.

Si quieres algo que funcione te lo tienes que currar...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Oct 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Me encantan estas predicciones:
> 
> 1. puede que suba
> 
> ...



Se puede quedar igual...y es bastante probable (por ejemplo si no abren el mercado).

Nada...a invertir en straddles...


----------



## lum (13 Oct 2008)

Creo en el "análisis técnico" de las ruletas de los casinos mucho más (pero por un enorme margen) que en las predicciones bursátiles. A no ser que trabajes de analista para alguien cuyo apellido sea, por ejemplo, Rockefeller. Entonces tienes la sarten por el mango y te haces de oro. 

Pero eso no es nada nuevo en la historia...


----------



## PutinReloaded (13 Oct 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> *JUEGO PARA EL Sr. Putin*
> 
> Ud que debe tener probadas capacidades de adivino, quizás quiera jugar a adivinar a la vista de este gráfico, si hay alguna relación entre mi llegada al foro(ver fecha) y Mis predicciones Negrofuturistas.
> 
> ...



No entiendo la pregunta que me haces, y tampoco nunca me las he dado de pitoniso.

En burbuja.info llevamos meses previendo esto sin consultar nunguna gráfica, que no sea otra que la exponencial de endeudamieno.

Toda la mierda que se ha convertido en dinero virtual y que infló las bolsas ya va saliendo a flote, muchos la huelen y muchos dicen que está perfumada porque es suya, de ahi la volatilidad.

El tsunami de excrementos acumulados durante 10 años no se va a contener en un día, lo que me obliga a ponerme corto cada vez que salen los optimistas con la pinza en la nariz asegurando que todo ya está limpio. El viernes liquidé mi posición corta en el IBEX y hoy he abierto posiciones cortas nuevas a las 17.30. Las cerraré pronto porque el corralito bursátil puede caer un dia de estos.


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Oct 2008)

Hoy he comentado que de haber problemas en el NYSE seria por las empresas de autos, general motors, ford y chrysler.

Ha sido todo lo contrario, una posible alianza ford, general motors dos gigantes con problemas que en caso de unión y uno practicamente en bancarrota van a tener más problemas a disparado al alza el sector y en parte arrastrado a la bolsa.

Que confianza se puede tener cuando el mercado de la bolsa es cada vez más surrealista, donde los analisis fundamentales no sirven para nada a corto.

GM +33,74%
Ford *24,72%


----------



## ronald29780 (13 Oct 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Hoy he comentado que de haber problemas en el NYSE seria por las empresas de autos, general motors, ford y chrysler.
> 
> Ha sido todo lo contrario, una posible alianza ford, general motors dos gigantes con problemas que en caso de unión y uno practicamente en bancarrota van a tener más problemas a disparado al alza el sector y en parte arrastrado a la bolsa.
> 
> ...



Ya sabes que cortos puedes comprar a ciegas...


----------



## goliardo (13 Oct 2008)

La madre del amor hermoso

*El S&P 500 está subiendo un 10,68%*


----------



## Garrafone (13 Oct 2008)

goliardo dijo:


> La madre del amor hermoso
> 
> *El S&P 500 está subiendo un 10,68%*



+11.61% ha cerrado

1005 puntos


El petróleo 81.19, 3.49$ mas

Dow + 11%


----------



## Antenista (13 Oct 2008)

Y el DJ un 11% jeje menudos owneds se han repartido hoy por aquí jeje


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (13 Oct 2008)

El owned es el del gobierno a nosotros, no hay dinero para ayudas ni para nada, pero nos astillan nuestros impuestos para pagar pufos de los bancos.


----------



## luisfernando (13 Oct 2008)

que pasara mañana, otra subida de un 10%???? si es asin, iros preparando para una megaguerra, la crisis no puede durar tan poco, y encima si sube tanto mccain ganara las elecciones


----------



## tonuel (13 Oct 2008)

joder, ocurre el rebote que todo el mundo esperaba y ya os poneis así... :o

La bolsa va a petar, eso nadie lo discute, lo que está claro es que habrá grandes caidas y grandes rebotes, así está montado el chiringuito... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2008)

luisfernando dijo:


> que pasara mañana, otra subida de un 10%???? si es asin, iros preparando para una megaguerra, la crisis no puede durar tan poco, y encima si sube tanto mccain ganara las elecciones



Mañana tocan bajadas, no puedo asegurarlo 100%, pero es bastante probable. Por otra parte Obama va a ganar las elecciones con un 75% de probabilidad:

Presidential Election 2008

Que no estamos para ir dando palos de ciego, ni McCain ganará si sube la bolsa, ni es probable que la bolsa haya tocado suelo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Oct 2008)

vaya subidon! gracias iberdrola! te quiero...


a ver cuantos creen que esto se ha acabado,que levanten las manos...


----------



## adso de melk (13 Oct 2008)

mañana seguirá en positivo, incluso puede que supere los 11000.

pregunta, ¿algún valiente que entre en bolsa a largo? pues eso


----------



## El_Presi (13 Oct 2008)

los futuros en Europa ya marcan un +3%


----------



## tonuel (13 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> vaya subidon! gracias iberdrola! te quiero...
> 
> 
> a ver cuantos creen que esto se ha acabado,que levanten las manos...



MAÑANA VENDE... 


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Oct 2008)

vendi hoy! y no me meto hasta navidad...

ya veremos de qué año

lo que no sé es de que año, voy corriendo a abrir una cuenta al 6,1 en banesto, ahora que se derrumban los tipos jeje


----------



## El_Presi (13 Oct 2008)

algunos medios echan la culpa del crash bursatil a Jim Cramer 

Mad Money: Did Mad Money's Jim Cramer Cause a Crash? - Voice of Cramerica - CNBC.com


----------



## Silent Weapon (13 Oct 2008)

goliardo dijo:


> La madre del amor hermoso
> 
> *El S&P 500 está subiendo un 10,68%*






¿MFBH?

mamá! es ya?


----------



## Builder (14 Oct 2008)

*Cuidado, cuidado...*


----------



## ronald29780 (14 Oct 2008)

Creo que mañana habrá la rehostia de rebote. Otros 6% por allí, el Yuri bajará mañana y bastante.

Luego llegamos a la planicie y ya vendrán las noticias del mundo real, los indices de confianza, la inflacion, el paro y para Navidades se habrá gastado la pasta y estamos igualitos como el Viernes pasado.

Esto sí, cada uno tendrá que pagar un par de letras extra.

Gracias Nicolas, gracias Angela, gracias José Luís...:


----------



## Mocito Feliz (14 Oct 2008)

La crisis financiera global ha sembrado el pánico. Las bolsas de todo el mundo se han desplomado como nunca antes lo habían hecho. Analistas financieros y expertos económicos coinciden en calificar ésta como la peor crisis desde el año 1929 y utilizan la comparación para hablar una segunda gran depresión. Se nos recuerdan episodios de especuladores lanzándose por las ventanas de sus oficinas de Wall Street y colas de norteamericanos hambrientos mendigando pan por las calles de New York. Incluso algún Premio Nobel como mi colega de Columbia, Joe Stiglitz, ha dicho que la caída de Wall Street es al capitalismo lo que la caída del muro de Berlín fue al comunismo. Las palabras de Stiglitz son una gran contribución intelectual al debate, porque demuestran de una vez por todas que la obtención del premio Nobel no vacuna al galardonado contra la capacidad de decir tonterías.
A ver, seamos serios: ni esto esta crisis financiera representa el final del capitalismo ni estamos ante una nueva gran depresión. La situación actual se parece a la del 29 en dos aspectos fundamentales. El primero es que han caído las bolsas. Si. ¿Y qué? Mucha gente ha perdido dinero y eso es triste. Ahora bien, ¡eso no quiere decir de ninguna manera que se avecine una gran depresión! Los movimientos a corto plazo de las bolsas no reflejan el estado real de la economía, especialmente durante episodios como los actuales, en que los jugadores de bolsa se han convertido en una pandilla de psicópatas que compran y venden basándose en rumores, pánicos y miedos poco fundamentados.
Dicho esto, la situación actual difiere de la de 1929 en seis aspectos fundamentales. Primero, en 1929 los depósitos bancarios no estaban asegurados. Cuando empezaron las malas noticias, todas las familias de Estados Unidos corrieron a su banco a buscar sus ahorros. Éstos, lógicamente, no tenían el dinero de todas las familias porque lo habían prestado (ese es, precisamente, su negocio), por lo que devolvieron lo que pudieron y cuando se quedaron sin dinero tuvieron que cerrar las puertas. Millones de americanos perdieron todos sus ahorros. Nada de eso va a ocurrir en 2008 porque los depósitos están asegurados, precisamente, gracias a la lección de 1929.
Segundo, en 1929 el sistema monetario se basaba en el patrón oro, que impedía que la Reserva Federal (FED) aumentara la liquidez del sistema si no aumentaban previamente sus reservas de ese metal. Como el oro en manos de la FED no aumentó, no pudo imprimir el dinero que desaparecía por culpa de las quiebras de los bancos. En 2008, los bancos centrales de todo el mundo están imprimiendo dinero para dotar al sistema financiero de liquidez.
Tercero, en 1929 había deflación y los precios y salarios bajaban continuamente. Eso hizo que las deudas familiares fueran inasumibles: si uno tiene una deuda de 100 y un salario de 300, uno puede pagar. Pero si el salario baja a 200, y luego a 100, y luego a 50 y la deuda sigue siendo la misma, uno acaba por no poder pagar. Eso contribuyó grandemente a los problemas de los bancos. En 2008 no sólo no hay deflación sino que hay inflación.
Cuarto, la renta per cápita de los Estados Unidos en 1929 era de unos 6.000 dólares (en precios actuales). Hoy está por encima de los 36.000 dólares. Una caída de la renta de un 25% cuando ganas 6.000 plantea problemas serios de hambrunas. La misma caída cuando ganas 36.000 es un problema, pero no genera desastres humanitarios.
Quinto, la reacción de los Estados Unidos ante la crisis del 1929 fue la promover las compras de productos americanos poniendo aranceles a las importaciones (la tristemente célebre Smooth-Hawley tariff). Naturalmente, la reacción de los extranjeros fue la de poner aranceles a los productos americanos, lo que desencadenó una guerra comercial que perjudicó a todo el mundo. En la actualidad, a pesar de que se oyen algunas voces desde la progresía antiglobalizadora, no existen economistas documentados que propongan el proteccionismo como la salida a la crisis.
Y sexto, y más importante, la tasa de retorno de las inversiones fuera del sector financiero en el año 1929 era de 0,5%. Es decir, en 1929, si uno invertía un dólar fuera del sector bancario, uno obtenía un retorno casi nulo. En 2008, el retorno de la inversión en sectores no financieros es del… ¡10%! Para que se hagan una idea, la tasa de retorno media de los últimos 50 años ha sido del 7%. Este factor es muy, pero que muy importante, porque si bien el crecimiento económico de un país no viene precedido por aumentos de la bolsa, sí vienen precedidos de… ¡la tasa de retorno de las inversiones en el sector no financiero! Es decir, que mientras los psicópatas de Wall Street han ido haciendo sus locuras financieras, Sillicon Valley ha seguido innovando y eso, a la larga, es lo que va a determinar el crecimiento de la economía norteamericana. Dicho de otro modo, cuando los financieros recuperen la cordura, la economía Americana saldrá disparada hacia una nueva senda de crecimiento.
¡Ah! Casi me olvidaba. Les decía que había dos factores que hacían que la crisis del 1929 y la actual fueran parecidas. Una ya se la he comentado: las bolsas se desplomaron. La segunda: los gobiernos, los de entonces y los de ahora, no saben lo qué está pasando. Uno se queda de pasta de moniato cuando, una semana después de dejar que Lehman quebrara, el mismo gobierno propone un plan de salvamiento todos los demás bancos. Uno se queda de piedra cuando ve que el plan de rescate cambia radicalmente simplemente porque… ¡la bolsa ha reaccionado negativamente! Si el gobierno pensaba que el plan era bueno y todavía no se ha implementado, ¿qué más da lo que opinen los histéricos de Wall Street? La única explicación que hay de este comportamiento errático es que el gobierno de hoy anda totalmente perdido. Tan perdido como el del 1929.


----------



## PutinReloaded (14 Oct 2008)

Mocito Feliz dijo:


> La crisis financiera global ha sembrado el pánico. Las bolsas de todo el mundo se han desplomado como nunca antes lo habían hecho. Analistas financieros y expertos económicos coinciden en calificar ésta como la peor crisis desde el año 1929 y utilizan la comparación para hablar una segunda gran depresión. Se nos recuerdan episodios de especuladores lanzándose por las ventanas de sus oficinas de Wall Street y colas de norteamericanos hambrientos mendigando pan por las calles de New York. Incluso algún Premio Nobel como mi colega de Columbia, Joe Stiglitz, ha dicho que la caída de Wall Street es al capitalismo lo que la caída del muro de Berlín fue al comunismo. Las palabras de Stiglitz son una gran contribución intelectual al debate, porque demuestran de una vez por todas que la obtención del premio Nobel no vacuna al galardonado contra la capacidad de decir tonterías.
> A ver, seamos serios: ni esto esta crisis financiera representa el final del capitalismo ni estamos ante una nueva gran depresión. La situación actual se parece a la del 29 en dos aspectos fundamentales. El primero es que han caído las bolsas. Si. ¿Y qué? Mucha gente ha perdido dinero y eso es triste. Ahora bien, ¡eso no quiere decir de ninguna manera que se avecine una gran depresión! Los movimientos a corto plazo de las bolsas no reflejan el estado real de la economía, especialmente durante episodios como los actuales, en que los jugadores de bolsa se han convertido en una pandilla de psicópatas que compran y venden basándose en rumores, pánicos y miedos poco fundamentados.
> Dicho esto, la situación actual difiere de la de 1929 en seis aspectos fundamentales. Primero, en 1929 los depósitos bancarios no estaban asegurados. Cuando empezaron las malas noticias, todas las familias de Estados Unidos corrieron a su banco a buscar sus ahorros. Éstos, lógicamente, no tenían el dinero de todas las familias porque lo habían prestado (ese es, precisamente, su negocio), por lo que devolvieron lo que pudieron y cuando se quedaron sin dinero tuvieron que cerrar las puertas. Millones de americanos perdieron todos sus ahorros. Nada de eso va a ocurrir en 2008 porque los depósitos están asegurados, precisamente, gracias a la lección de 1929.
> Segundo, en 1929 el sistema monetario se basaba en el patrón oro, que impedía que la Reserva Federal (FED) aumentara la liquidez del sistema si no aumentaban previamente sus reservas de ese metal. Como el oro en manos de la FED no aumentó, no pudo imprimir el dinero que desaparecía por culpa de las quiebras de los bancos. En 2008, los bancos centrales de todo el mundo están imprimiendo dinero para dotar al sistema financiero de liquidez.
> ...



Corta y pega del engreído del foro. Compra el IBEX y vacílanos cuando tengas 80 tacos, niñato!


----------



## Mocito Feliz (14 Oct 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Corta y pega del engreído del foro. Compra el IBEX y vacílanos cuando tengas 80 tacos, niñato!



Sorprendentes argumentos


----------



## Burney (14 Oct 2008)

una cosa... ¿alguien sabe cuando empieza la temporada de presentacion de resultados en EEUU?

Si no estoy equivocado, Alcoa, que suele abrir la temporada de presentación de resultados, los dió ya la semana pasada, en cuyo caso la presentación de resultados de las demás empresas grandes debería ser inminente... (creo que General Electric también los dió la semana pasada...)


----------



## nam (14 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> algunos medios echan la culpa del crash bursatil a Jim Cramer
> 
> Mad Money: Did Mad Money's Jim Cramer Cause a Crash? - Voice of Cramerica - CNBC.com



No me jodas!


----------



## El_Presi (14 Oct 2008)

NIKKEY +14,5%
IBEX 35 +5%

hoy puede batirse otro récord histórico


----------



## goliardo (14 Oct 2008)

nam dijo:


> No me jodas!



Oye, que tú estás mejor posicionada que nosotros para enterarte de esas cosas.

Tú te ves expuesta a esa información, nosotros tenemos que buscarla.


----------



## El_Presi (14 Oct 2008)

Japón: el Nikkei cierra con una subida del 14,15%, hasta 9.447,57 puntos
08:02

El índice Nikkei japonés ha cerrado la sesión de hoy con una subida del 14,15%, hasta los 9.447,57, anotándose más de 1.170 puntos.

La bolsa japonesa cerró ayer por festivo y se perdió el rebote histórico de los mercados tras la reunión del G-7 del fin de semana y las medidas de rescate bancario en Europa y en Estados Unidos.


----------



## repercusion (14 Oct 2008)

El IBEX en la preapertura ya sube 500 puntitos, el DJ se apunta otros 220 más ... parece que hoy también va a ser un día movidito ...


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (14 Oct 2008)

Hoy es el dia para la especulación, comprar para vender a final del dia.


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2008)

Mocito Feliz dijo:


> Primero, en 1929 los depósitos bancarios no estaban asegurados.



Bien



> Segundo, en 1929 el sistema monetario se basaba en el patrón oro



Bien



> Tercero, en 1929 había deflación y los precios y salarios bajaban continuamente.



Esa situación se dió como consecuencia de la crisis, una crisis *siempre* es deflacionaria.



> Cuarto, la renta per cápita de los Estados Unidos en 1929 era de unos 6.000 dólares (en precios actuales). Hoy está por encima de los 36.000 dólares.



Este argumento es una estupidez, apelar a precios relativos, hoy las cosas valen 10 y en 1929 valían 1 ¿y que? toda la economía está ajustada en base a todos los parámetros, los precios son los que son porque los sueldos son los que son, los tipos son los que son, etc.



> Quinto, la reacción de los Estados Unidos ante la crisis del 1929 fue la promover las compras de productos americanos poniendo aranceles a las importaciones (la tristemente célebre Smooth-Hawley tariff).



Nadie puede asegurar que eso no ocurra en el futuro con la locura que están sufriendo los gobiernos haciendo LO QUE SEA por combatir la crisis.



> Y sexto, y más importante, la tasa de retorno de las inversiones fuera del sector financiero en el año 1929 era de 0,5%.



Esto es otra apelación a precios relativos de la época, ayer era así y hoy es asá ¿y que?

Son situaciones distintas de las que se parte pero el problema es el mismo, yo creo que hoy tenemos más y mejores armas para combatirlo, pero a pesar de todo la depresión puede presentarse en cualquier momento por otras razones correspondientes a nuestra época. En 1929 no había burbuja inmobiliaria y esa es la razón de nuestra crisis hoy, la bolsa tiene poco que ver y se dedica a descontar la (yo creo) más que posible deflación futura.


----------



## Starkiller (14 Oct 2008)

Me voy a tomar la molestia, oiga, que siempre merece la pena contestar a un post bien argumentado, aunque este equivocado:



Mocito Feliz dijo:


> Dicho esto, la situación actual difiere de la de 1929 en seis aspectos fundamentales. Primero, en 1929 los depósitos bancarios no estaban asegurados. Cuando empezaron las malas noticias, todas las familias de Estados Unidos corrieron a su banco a buscar sus ahorros. Éstos, lógicamente, no tenían el dinero de todas las familias porque lo habían prestado (ese es, precisamente, su negocio), por lo que devolvieron lo que pudieron y cuando se quedaron sin dinero tuvieron que cerrar las puertas. Millones de americanos perdieron todos sus ahorros. Nada de eso va a ocurrir en 2008 porque los depósitos están asegurados, precisamente, gracias a la lección de 1929.



Ya hemos hablado mucho de los seguros. Son filfa, papel mojado. Un fondo de garantías que tiene un 0,001% de lo asegurado en líquido, no asegura nada. Un país que tiene que asegurar unos ahorros de varias veces su PIB... no asegura nada.

Es cierto que eso de los fondos de garantía y seguros da un poco más de confianza, pero...



Mocito Feliz dijo:


> Segundo, en 1929 el sistema monetario se basaba en el patrón oro, que impedía que la Reserva Federal (FED) aumentara la liquidez del sistema si no aumentaban previamente sus reservas de ese metal. Como el oro en manos de la FED no aumentó, no pudo imprimir el dinero que desaparecía por culpa de las quiebras de los bancos. En 2008, los bancos centrales de todo el mundo están imprimiendo dinero para dotar al sistema financiero de liquidez.



En el 2008 los bancos intentan inyectar la liquidez necesaria, pero los mercados no la absorben. Es un problema de solvencia, lo de la liquidez es un cuento. ¿En 1928 fue igual? Quizá no. Pero el final es el mismo: falta movimiento de dinero, ya sea por liquidez, o por solvencia. Seguimos igual.



Mocito Feliz dijo:


> Tercero, en 1929 había deflación y los precios y salarios bajaban continuamente. Eso hizo que las deudas familiares fueran inasumibles: si uno tiene una deuda de 100 y un salario de 300, uno puede pagar. Pero si el salario baja a 200, y luego a 100, y luego a 50 y la deuda sigue siendo la misma, uno acaba por no poder pagar. Eso contribuyó grandemente a los problemas de los bancos. En 2008 no sólo no hay deflación sino que hay inflación.



Ya estamos entrando en deflación. La cual no se dio en 1929 sino a partir de 1930. Pero bueno, eso ya lo veras con esos ojitos que se van a comer tantos ladrillos. Tu tranquilo.



Mocito Feliz dijo:


> Cuarto, la renta per cápita de los Estados Unidos en 1929 era de unos 6.000 dólares (en precios actuales). Hoy está por encima de los 36.000 dólares. Una caída de la renta de un 25% cuando ganas 6.000 plantea problemas serios de hambrunas. La misma caída cuando ganas 36.000 es un problema, pero no genera desastres humanitarios.



Por una vez estoy contigo en que en el primer mundo, con suerte, no va a pasar tanta hambre tanta gente. Aunque hablas de medias... A mi me da igual que la media de ingresos baje de 30.000 a 15.000 si yo soy uno delos que se ha quedado a 0 por el paro. No se si me entiendes...



Mocito Feliz dijo:


> Quinto, la reacción de los Estados Unidos ante la crisis del 1929 fue la promover las compras de productos americanos poniendo aranceles a las importaciones (la tristemente célebre Smooth-Hawley tariff). Naturalmente, la reacción de los extranjeros fue la de poner aranceles a los productos americanos, lo que desencadenó una guerra comercial que perjudicó a todo el mundo. En la actualidad, a pesar de que se oyen algunas voces desde la progresía antiglobalizadora, no existen economistas documentados que propongan el proteccionismo como la salida a la crisis.



Pero es que esta crisis es global, lo cual puede causar el mismo efecto. La otra fue principalmente estadounidense. Por eso las formulas clásicas no valen aquí... ¿Que vamos a sacar de los de fuera, si ellos están igual?



Mocito Feliz dijo:


> Y sexto, y más importante, la tasa de retorno de las inversiones fuera del sector financiero en el año 1929 era de 0,5%. Es decir, en 1929, si uno invertía un dólar fuera del sector bancario, uno obtenía un retorno casi nulo. En 2008, el retorno de la inversión en sectores no financieros es del… ¡10%! Para que se hagan una idea, la tasa de retorno media de los últimos 50 años ha sido del 7%. Este factor es muy, pero que muy importante, porque si bien el crecimiento económico de un país no viene precedido por aumentos de la bolsa, sí vienen precedidos de… ¡la tasa de retorno de las inversiones en el sector no financiero! Es decir, que mientras los psicópatas de Wall Street han ido haciendo sus locuras financieras, Sillicon Valley ha seguido innovando y eso, a la larga, es lo que va a determinar el crecimiento de la economía norteamericana. Dicho de otro modo, cuando los financieros recuperen la cordura, la economía Americana saldrá disparada hacia una nueva senda de crecimiento.



Ya veremos cuanto de esa tasa de retorno no se debía a operaciones financieras inmobiliarias con jugosas plusvalías por parte de empresas no financieras. Como si aquí no lo hubiéramos visto.


----------



## repercusion (14 Oct 2008)

Abrimos con 370 puntitos al alza amigos


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2008)

El eurostoxx, que cierra a las 10 de la noche, ya está por debajo del precio que marcó ayer a esa hora, desde la apertura está bajando a plomo y ya se ha pasado 2 soportes como si fueran mantequilla pura.

Edito: quieren cerrar el gap de ayer, está claro.


----------



## davinci79 (14 Oct 2008)

Me parece que esta semana o la próxima va a ser el momento de minimizar pérdidas y vender. Es lo que me estoy pensando. Habrá que aprovechar el rebote por si acaso y pasarse a los depósitos


----------



## a_mesa_puesta (14 Oct 2008)

NIKKEI 225	9,447.57	1,171.14	+14.15%


----------



## Starkiller (14 Oct 2008)

a_mesa_puesta dijo:


> NIKKEI 225	9,447.57	1,171.14	+14.15%



Eso es un bukkake y lo demás son tonterías, afirmo.


----------



## elefante (14 Oct 2008)

Subiendo un 4% el Ibex a estas horas, ya nos queda menos para el 17000

Que bonito es ver a personas comprando y vendiendo racionalmente en un mercado libre


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2008)

Bueno, hasta ahora todo era un anuncio, ha llegado el momento de ver como baja de verdad.


----------



## SNB4President (14 Oct 2008)

Bueno, el Nikkei ha tenido que coger el bote de ayer y el de hoy...


----------



## Disolvente (14 Oct 2008)

Venga venga que nos vaaaaaaaaaaamoooooosssssssss!!!!!!


----------



## CHARLIE (14 Oct 2008)

elefante dijo:


> subiendo Un 4% El Ibex A Estas Horas, Ya Nos Queda Menos Para El 17000
> 
> Que Bonito Es Ver A Personas Comprando Y Vendiendo Racionalmente En Un Mercado Libre




¿veo Bién O Estoy Alucinando?

el Eurostoxx Subiendo Un 15,59%?


----------



## aterriza como puedas (14 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 9:18:08 h. *Standard & Poor's rebaja a CAM*
> 
> Standard & Poor's rebaja el rating de la CAM de A a A- para el largo plazo. Rebaja a A-2 para la deuda corto plazo.



A largo pintan bastos, ya queda menos para la B.


----------



## CHARLIE (14 Oct 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Me voy a tomar la molestia, oiga, que siempre merece la pena contestar a un post bien argumentado, aunque este equivocado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo con sus puntos de vista.

Es curioso, que esos prestidigitadores de vía estrecha que son los políticos y los banqueros no tengan suficiente con crear dinero de la nada, sino que encima crean también palabrería hueca de la nada, con la tira de promesas incumplibles y del todo irrealizables; lo que sea con tal de evitar lo que será inevitable (una caída sin precedentes de un sistema que se está muriendo).

Viendo estas reacciones, ahora estoy más que íntimamente seguro de que esta crisis va a ser infinitamente peor que la de 1929, ya que creo que esta vez estamos asistiendo a la muerte total de una manera de hacer las cosas.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## Starkiller (14 Oct 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con sus puntos de vista.
> 
> Es curioso, que esos prestidigitadores de vía estrecha que son los políticos y los banqueros no tengan suficiente con crear dinero de la nada, sino que encima crean también palabrería hueca de la nada, con la tira de promesas incumplibles y del todo irrealizables; lo que sea con tal de evitar lo que será inevitable (una caída sin precedentes de un sistema que se está muriendo).
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. El sistema de estos años ha sido lo mismo que un malabarista con demasiados bolos dando vueltas. Cada vez más rápido, y cada vez más bolos. Mientras siga así, puede mantenerlos, pero en cuanto se canse un poco y baje el ritmo... nada de un parón ordenado. bolos cayendo por todas partes, encima de la cabeza de todos.

Se acabó la función. Cúbranse, que este circo no garantiza nada si un bolo les arrea en la cabeza.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (14 Oct 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con sus puntos de vista.
> 
> Es curioso, que esos prestidigitadores de vía estrecha que son los políticos y los banqueros no tengan suficiente con crear dinero de la nada, sino que encima crean también palabrería hueca de la nada, con la tira de promesas incumplibles y del todo irrealizables; lo que sea con tal de evitar lo que será inevitable (una caída sin precedentes de un sistema que se está muriendo).
> 
> ...



No se trata de cuanto dinero puede garantizarse, sino de que la gente se quede "tranquila" y no corra a sacar el dinero del banco, que es lo que deberíamos hacer para castigar al dúo políticos-banqueros por su latrocinio institucionalizado. Por eso, todas las medidas son "cosméticas" en lo que afecta al gran público. Pero el reparto de pasta es REAL.


----------



## Blackout (14 Oct 2008)

<embed id="VideoPlayback" src="http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docid=-5518924664240263889&hl=es&fs=true" style="width:400px;height:326px" allowFullScreen="true" allow******Access="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"> </embed>


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2008)

Hoy, a diferencia de ayer, se baja a regañadientes, se baja en general (overnight aparte) poco a poco, con el convencimiento justo pero lenta e irremediablemente. Exactamente de la misma forma que se subía ayer, sin apenas un volumen apreciable.

Son momentos que parecen de incertidumbre, pero la ruta está muy bien trazada.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (14 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 11:07:05 h. *ZEW*
> 
> Condiciones actuales baja de -1 a -35,9 mucho peor de lo esperado. Sentimiento económico baja de -41,1 a -63



Aún así el DAX sube porque, según Cárpatos, quizá la bolsa descuenta más bajadas de tipos de interés.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El rebote, cuando se dé, va a ser la leche. De 15% a 20% apuesto (unas birras).



A ver, todos los mamones que me deben birras que pasen por caja 

¿No os lo creías cabroncetes?

Pues ya veréis el hostión que sigue...


----------



## Starkiller (14 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A ver, todos los mamones que me deben birras que pasen por caja
> 
> ¿No os lo creías cabroncetes?
> 
> Pues ya veréis el hostión que sigue...



Estooo... va a ser que te debo unas birras, si xD. y alguno más.


----------



## f5inet (14 Oct 2008)

esta semana tocaba rebote del gato muerto, ¿no?

si el gato lleva cayendo una semana, que menos que rebote 3-4 dias...


----------



## aterriza como puedas (14 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A ver, todos los mamones que me deben birras que pasen por caja
> 
> ¿No os lo creías cabroncetes?
> 
> Pues ya veréis el hostión que sigue...



Hombre, ya puestos podías mojarte acerca de para cuando puede ser ese hostión y de qué magnitud... 

A mi esto me recuerda constantemente a la situación en la cual un puente entra en resonancia.


----------



## AlMutamid (14 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Hombre, ya puestos podías mojarte acerca de para cuando puede ser ese hostión y de qué magnitud...
> 
> A mi esto me recuerda constantemente a la situación en la cual un puente entra en resonancia.



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bvt7j2Bgy6k&hl=es&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bvt7j2Bgy6k&hl=es&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (14 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A ver, todos los mamones que me deben birras que pasen por caja
> 
> ¿No os lo creías cabroncetes?
> 
> Pues ya veréis el hostión que sigue...



Vale, yo te pago ahora una.

Pero te pagaré una ronda entera después del hostión ese que sigue.

¿Para cuándo? Venga, mójate.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (14 Oct 2008)

Ya vereis el 22 de octubre...


----------



## aterriza como puedas (14 Oct 2008)

Al hilo de lo que predice Monsterspeculator:



Cárpatos dijo:


> 12:18:03 h. *Situación intradía.*
> 
> De nuevo fuertes subidas en Europa en la jornada de hoy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2008)

Pues yo aun creo que esta tarde nos la vamos a dar, puede que en Europa acabemos en verde, pero será un verde muy ajustado. No voy a apostarme ninguna cerveza, aunque sea virtual, pero esta tarde amenaza lluvia de papel.

Acordaos de lo que os digo.


----------



## Starkiller (14 Oct 2008)

Lo mismo pensaba yo ayer, pero debe de ser que la lluvia de dinero que les ha caído a los bancos ha sido monstruosa... yo ya no apuesto, porque para este tipo de apuestas, juego a una tragaperras.


----------



## shoah (14 Oct 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Lo mismo pensaba yo ayer, pero debe de ser que la lluvia de dinero que les ha caído a los bancos ha sido monstruosa... yo ya no apuesto, porque para este tipo de apuestas, juego a una tragaperras.



La verdad es que el azar es equiparable en ambos casos...


----------



## chameleon (14 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo aun creo que esta tarde nos la vamos a dar, puede que en Europa acabemos en verde, pero será un verde muy ajustado. No voy a apostarme ninguna cerveza, aunque sea virtual, pero esta tarde amenaza lluvia de papel.
> 
> Acordaos de lo que os digo.




Que agoreros sois... xD

Esta semana toca subidas, con la pasta que se está insuflando, las bajadas de tipos y las compras masivas de bancos la bolsa tiene que subir, lunes, martes y miércoles por lo menos...


----------



## pacomer (14 Oct 2008)

La jugada es simple: el combustible inyectado por los gobiernos, dinerito de los rescates y demás futuros, se está descontado ahora con la subida de los precios de las acciones. Sirve básicamente para que los bancos empufados y demás se escapen de la quema moviendo sus autocarteras de acciones (véase el volumen). Es decir banco A se autocompra sus acciones subiendo el precio de las mismas, lo hace descontado la burrada de millardos de dinero público que le van a caer encima, suelta lastre para tantear la bolsa y vuelve a comprar (los volumenes así lo están indicando). Cuando los pardillos entren de nuevo, las ayudas ya habrán sido descontadas y los bancos ( y los demás grandes) venderán como locos cogiendo de nuevo a los gilipollitas pardillos para pagar el pato.
Estas ayudas para lo que sirven es para que los bancos limpien sus balances y que los demás paguemos dos veces sus golferias. Nunca antes más que ahora ha hecho falta una revolución que corte cabezas, el problema en caso de Expain, es que se necesita que las familias pasen hambre de verdad para que se atrevan a dar el paso.

Para los de las acciones, tenéis unos días más para especular, luego ya sabéis.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Oct 2008)

UN PRIVILEGIADO dijo:


> Vale, yo te pago ahora una.
> 
> Pero te pagaré una ronda entera después del hostión ese que sigue.
> 
> ¿Para cuándo? Venga, mójate.




Es que todas las cervezas que pagáis son virtuales...

Vaya que me interesa tanto como el sexo por internet...

Lo único que os puedo decir es que ayer vendí mis telefónicas y estoy ahora fuera y feliz.

Por cierto, estoy haciendo ahora mismo un experimento para determinar el mercado real. Estoy subastando un Krugerrand de una onza al mejor postor. Transacción en Madrid en persona o por correo. Enviadme un mp si estáis interesados.


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Que agoreros sois... xD
> 
> Esta semana toca subidas, con la pasta que se está insuflando, las bajadas de tipos y las compras masivas de bancos la bolsa tiene que subir, lunes, martes y miércoles por lo menos...



Debo ser el único de este hilo al que se le tilda en escasos días de optimista y agorero, estoy cansado de decir que hay que pensar siempre en sentido contrario, que los fuegos artificiales los ponen los leones para dirigir vuestro pensamiento y nada, erre que erre.

Yo ahora veo caídas para esta tarde, si es que no han empezado ya esas caídas, porque acabamos de hacer doble techo en el intradía, al menos en el futuro del Eurostoxx que es el que sigo.


----------



## CHARLIE (14 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> No se trata de cuanto dinero puede garantizarse, sino de que la gente se quede "tranquila" y no corra a sacar el dinero del banco, que es lo que deberíamos hacer para castigar al dúo políticos-banqueros por su latrocinio institucionalizado. Por eso, todas las medidas son "cosméticas" en lo que afecta al gran público. Pero el reparto de pasta es REAL.




Totalmente de acuerdo.

Es lo que se ha comentado ya varias veces, que estos trileros de vía estrechas no tienen suficiente con intentar chantajear al Gobierno en peso, sino que, además de ello, éste último miente descaradamente ofreciendo aquello que NI DE LEJOS puede asumir.

Y más aún; creo que el tema de las ayudas también va a ser (por falta absoluta de medios, que no por intenciones) otro espejismo en el desierto, y que no se va a materializar así como así.

Más bien pienso que es una maniobra a la desesperada para ganar tiempo ya que en "las altas esferas" es más que probable que alguna Caja de Ahorros poderosa se haya negado en redondo a fusionarse y "absorber" el montón de mierda incobrable que debe circular por ahí en manos de pequeñas Cajas empufadas y politizadas a tope..........

La lectura de todas estas "medidas" puede hacerse de muchas formas, pero la principal yo creo que es ganar tiempo e intentar evitar una fuga en masa de depósitos bancarios, ya que hay que tener en cuenta una premisa: A la que reviente la primera cajita, NO HABRÁ NI UN DURO de financiación exterior para todas las demás.

Creo que el ejecutivo se va a encontrar un marrón tan complejo como monstruoso, y en unos mementos en los que no habrá ni cinco de Caja.

Esto va a reventar, y lo hará antes de lo que todos nos imaginamos.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## chameleon (14 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo ahora veo caídas para esta tarde, si es que no han empezado ya esas caídas, porque acabamos de hacer doble techo en el intradía, al menos en el futuro del Eurostoxx que es el que sigo.



Y más techo que haremos, por lo menos hasta el 10600. La bajadita toca mañana, tocaremos los 10600 un rato y luego abajo un poquito, igual un 5% de nada
Pero vamos son opiniones, ojalá siempre acertáramos y nos quitara de trabajar


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (14 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Es que todas las cervezas que pagáis son virtuales...
> 
> Vaya que me interesa tanto como el sexo por internet...
> 
> ...



Pues en mi opinión has hecho muy bien.

Para finales de la semana, rojo, dolor, mucho rojo ...


----------



## El_Presi (14 Oct 2008)

el Tesoro de EEUU acaba de hacer público su plan de compra de acciones y las bolsas se disparan todavía más


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (14 Oct 2008)

joder, menuda mierda


----------



## sephon (14 Oct 2008)

A ver cuanto dura... Creo que aun no nos hemos dado cuenta del coste real que supondran estos rescates. De momento solo se han anunciado (a bombo y platillo, eso si) pero cuando empiecen a llegar las facturas no se si seguiran haciendo tanta gracia.


----------



## arrhenius (14 Oct 2008)

alguien podria explicarme, que ha hecho urbas para que su cotizacion subiera ayer un +50% y hoy vaya por un +106%

eso totaliza un 309% en 2 sesiones, equivalente a un :

1,06 *10^62 TAE


han vendido todo su stock en milisegundos, y apalabrado 500.000 millones de promociones para los proximos 100 milenios?

ME LO EXPLIQUEN!!!!


una empresa puede valer el triple de un dia para otro? eso es logico?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Oct 2008)

*De Cárpatos...*



El_Presi dijo:


> el Tesoro de EEUU acaba de hacer público su plan de compra de acciones y las bolsas se disparan todavía más



*9 grandes bancos confirman que están interesados en el plan de rescate, y eso que todos iban sobrados...*

A buen entendedor pocas palabras bastan...

Saludos...


----------



## luisfernando (14 Oct 2008)

que le pasa a Fortis???


----------



## Antenista (14 Oct 2008)

Jeje al final va a tener razón el tío que dijo lo de los 17000 pts y vosotros burlándoos de él jaja menudos owneds que se están repartiendo.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Oct 2008)

Antenista dijo:


> Jeje al final va a tener razón el tío que dijo lo de los 17000 pts y vosotros burlándoos de él jaja menudos owneds que se están repartiendo.









Pensará: "Uhmm, me las vais a pagar ahora todas juntas...pero ¿que digo ahora?, ¿que va a subir mas?"


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Oct 2008)

Antenista dijo:


> Jeje al final va a tener razón el tío que dijo lo de los 17000 pts y vosotros burlándoos de él jaja menudos owneds que se están repartiendo.



Tengo otra apuesta en otro hilo. 100€ nos apostamos a que el Ibex toca el 7500 antes que el 13500. Ahora mismo está en 10500. Más 3000 para ti, menos 3000 para mi. Hace?

Espero respuesta. Saludos.


----------



## koteinside (14 Oct 2008)

Antenista dijo:


> Jeje al final va a tener razón el tío que dijo lo de los 17000 pts y vosotros burlándoos de él jaja menudos owneds que se están repartiendo.



Ya esta Antenista, dandoselas de listo... Joder que cansino que eres!!

Seguro que el viernes estabas con la fussion 3 merodeando tus muñecas. Esperate a que bajemos a 7000 o 6000, y vete al super a por unas palomitas.

Debes ser un optimista de la vida y no ves la que puede caernos encima. Sigue repartiendo "owneds" que al final creo que no seras tu el que se acabe riendo de esto.


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2008)

Pues ya tenemos el VIX abierto hoy y marca 54.99 repecto al cierre de 57.1 con que cerró ayer, parece que al final voy a tener que retractarme y no habrá caída esta tarde.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (14 Oct 2008)

bueno... `pues a mi me da que puede que no cierre en rojo, pero esta estancandose... el principio para que caiga....


por cierto donde se ve el VIX?


----------



## davinci79 (14 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> bueno... `pues a mi me da que puede que no cierre en rojo, pero esta estancandose... el principio para que caiga....
> 
> 
> por cierto donde se ve el VIX?




En Yahoo por ejemplo:
^VIX: Summary for CBOE VOLATILITY INDEX - Yahoo! Finance

Salu2


----------



## Starkiller (14 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 15:35:51 h.
> Intradía	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> Tras muchas horas de presión alcista incontenible, empiezan a observarse ya paquetones a la venta bastante fuertes. Las fuerzas ahora mismo están ya bastante equilibradas entre compradores y vendedores. Hay que estar atentos, porque la corrección cuando llegue será proporcional a lo que se ha subido. Nunca se sabe cuando lo hará, pero hay que estar atentos.



Y algo esta cayendo, si... esta haciendo un pequeño salto del angel...


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2008)

Si antes me retracto antes se cae la bolsa, si es que defender una posición contra viento y marea cuando todo el mundo pregona lo contrario no es nada fácil.

En eso consiste la dificultad de la bolsa, en tener clara tu posición aunque todo lo demás se ponga en contra.


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Le llaman especulación... ¿¿Te suena??



También lo llaman chicharro, escaso free float, acción manejada a su antojo por manos fuertes, CNMV mirando al faro del puerto, etc, etc.

Una desvergüenza, vamos.


----------



## f5inet (14 Oct 2008)

¿miau?

esperad a mañana... fin del rebote, y seguimos para abajo...

el ibex perdera los 10000 el jueves.

si quereis valores seguros, haced caso a pisitofilos...


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (14 Oct 2008)

os lo dije.... via libre a la bajada.... hay que mantenerse en los principios, mulder!


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2008)

f5inet dijo:


> ¿miau?
> 
> esperad a mañana... fin del rebote, y seguimos para abajo...
> 
> ...



Yo creo que vamos a caer entre hoy y mañana para recuperarnos precisamente a partir del jueves y ponernos en forma para el vencimiento del viernes, aunque el del viernes es un vencimiento menor.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (14 Oct 2008)

además el VIX sube... creo


----------



## Builder (14 Oct 2008)

f5inet dijo:


> si quereis valores seguros, haced caso a pisitofilos...



En un mercado como este, *NO* hay valores seguros.
Lo diga pisitófilos o el coño de la bernarda.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (14 Oct 2008)

y fortis está débilis.... cae un 80 %

Señores, la crisis regresó tras un dia de vacaciones pagadas por nuestros líderes


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Oct 2008)

Huy, qué duro es el 10500...

Aquí ya se ponen las cosas serias, para superar esto me parece que hace falta una bajadita para recargar pilas. Ya veremos.


----------



## f5inet (14 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que vamos a caer entre hoy y mañana para recuperarnos precisamente a partir del jueves y ponernos en forma para el vencimiento del viernes, aunque el del viernes es un vencimiento menor.



segun mi escasa experiencia, cuando la tendencia es bajista, los rebotes duran aproximadamente la mitad de la caida anterior... una caida de una semana (5 dias), normalmente tiene un rebote de 2-3 dias para llegar a la cresta del rebote, y luego volver a caer... no me extrañaria ver el IBEX a 10800 para el miercoles, pero creo que en el siguiente rally bajista romperemos los 9000 con pasmosa facilidad...


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> además el VIX sube... creo



Ha bajado está en 53.75.


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2008)

Parece que sigue p'arriba... 

Ibex 35 a las 16:20, +2,91%


Saludos


----------



## chameleon (14 Oct 2008)

nah, hoy no baja. tiene que llegar mañana a tocar los 10600


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2008)

El VIX lo tengo puesto desde ayer en tiempo real, pero no tengo posibilidad de ver históricos, acaba de hacer un gran martillo tras la caída de hoy y ahora está empezando a subir, si lo supera es probable que veamos a los índices caerse hoy a los infiernos.


----------



## Starkiller (14 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Jajajaa, también, también, andeandará la CNMV??? :



La *Camarilla Neoliberal para el Mamoneo de Valores*? Funcionando a toda máquina. Esos, en estas semanas, ni duermen...


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Oct 2008)

de 10800 no pasa....


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (14 Oct 2008)

el dow sube que te sube.... un +0.82....uy uy


----------



## Misterio (14 Oct 2008)

En estos días de felicidad Sacyr un 5% para abajo.


----------



## Speculo (14 Oct 2008)

El que no pasa de los 9550 es el Dow ¿Qué pasa ahí?


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (14 Oct 2008)

uy uy uy uy.... que esto ya no va p'arriba hamijos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Oct 2008)

Speculo dijo:


> El que no pasa de los 9550 es el Dow ¿Qué pasa ahí?



Fijo que Burney lo sabe.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (14 Oct 2008)

pues pasa que a los americanos no se les engaña tan fácil como a los ejpañoles


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (14 Oct 2008)

señores....EL DOWN EN ROJO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## davinci79 (14 Oct 2008)

Ya se ha podido ver al Dow en negativo. No me lo esperaba


----------



## davinci79 (14 Oct 2008)

Queda poco menos de una hora. ¿terminará el IBEX en positivo?


----------



## Speculo (14 Oct 2008)

Tal y como está la gente, va a ser ver el rojo en cualquier sitio y se va a ir todo a tomar por saco en menos que canta un gallo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Oct 2008)

nasdaq- 2.40


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (14 Oct 2008)

Jajajajaj El Down Ya Cae -79 Puntos En Ig Markets Y El Ibex Acaba De Perder Los 10100


----------



## pacomer (14 Oct 2008)

Lo que tiene cojones es que los putos gobiernos, el nuestro ya es el conio de la Bernarda, inyecten miles de millones de nuestros bolsillos como si fuera calderilla,para que la bolsa pegue un rebotón, los especuladores se liberen de la carga y todos sigamos mas pobres y ellos mas ricos. Guillotinas Corporation, esa si que es una empresa painvertir


----------



## davinci79 (14 Oct 2008)

Si seguimos así este fin de semana tendremos Medidas v3.0b.


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2008)

Independientemente de que en los próximos días se suba o baje (que yo creo que subirá) el desplome de hoy tenía que darse si o si, era preciso y necesario. Igual que en una caída fuerte se rebota, estos días (desde el viernes) hemos tenido una recuperación muy fuerte y eso también se corrige.

Lo bueno o malo (según el punto de vista con que se mire) es que este rebote supone una recuperación para los próximos 15 días (probablemente), así que podríamos ponernos largos a medio plazo, sobre todo en cuanto se alcancen los mínimos de hoy o mañana.

En cuanto se toquen los 2616 del Eurostoxx empezará la recuperación y ojo que ahora si que será fuerte aunque dudo que lleguemos a los niveles de antes de la semana pasada.


----------



## random8429 (14 Oct 2008)

La historia se repite


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (14 Oct 2008)

jejeje mañana otra vez a llorar, y después viernes o lunes rosa con subida del 15% o así  Y al final de la película, el ibex con 6.000 puntos y gracias.


----------



## Telecomunista (14 Oct 2008)

pacomer dijo:


> Lo que tiene cojones es que los putos gobiernos, el nuestro ya es el conio de la Bernarda, inyecten miles de millones de nuestros bolsillos como si fuera calderilla,para que la bolsa pegue un rebotón, los especuladores se liberen de la carga y todos sigamos mas pobres y ellos mas ricos. Guillotinas Corporation, esa si que es una empresa painvertir


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2008)

Ya tenemos al VIX superando el máximo diario que había marcado hasta ahora, a ponerse bien corto tocan, nos vamos al infierno de nuevo.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (14 Oct 2008)

Y El Vix Un 0.19 Mas Alto Que Ayer.... Ya Veras El Hostion!


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Oct 2008)

Por si os interesa divergencia entre el baltic index y el S&P 500, ambos indices con buena correlación que aparecio con el rebote del viernes.


----------



## ¿quién a sido? (14 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> Jajajajaj El Dow*n* Ya Cae -79 Puntos En Ig Markets Y El Ibex Acaba De Perder Los 10100



A ver si alguien le dice a este que es el *DOW* Jones.

de nada.


----------



## PalPueblo (14 Oct 2008)

¿quién a sido? dijo:


> A ver si alguien le dice a este que es el *DOW* Jones.
> 
> de nada.



Ahora va p´arriba

Pero la semana pasada era más bien el *DOWN*, que el Dow Jones.

Con el lenguaje irónico de este foro no me atrevería a decir que ha sido una falta.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (14 Oct 2008)

Vale, Gracias Imbecil... Es Que Mi Inglis No Muy Weno


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (14 Oct 2008)

por cierto, malder, tengo yo bien los datos o el vix sube un 3%?


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> por cierto, malder, tengo yo bien los datos o el vix sube un 3%?



Supongo que malder soy yo. El VIX ha abierto en 54.99 y ahora está en 56.90, así que puede ser correcto.


----------



## moncton (14 Oct 2008)

Jodo con el DOW, a las 10:28 se negociaron casi 34 millones de acciones,

Soltando lastre?


----------



## ¿quién a sido? (14 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> Vale, Gracias *Imbecil*... Es Que Mi Inglis No Muy Weno



Se escribe "Imb*é*cil"

Ni tu "inglis" ni tu "apañó", majete.

Pier Nodoyuna, con ustedes.





de nada majo

::


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (14 Oct 2008)

perdona, que era mulder, sorry. Espero que el idiota no me rectifique antes


----------



## un marronazo (14 Oct 2008)

Wall Street bajandoooo? tan pronto se va a desmoronar otra vez?


----------



## ¿quién a sido? (14 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> perdona, que era mulder, sorry. Espero que el idiota no me rectifique antes



Muy bien, majete, ni una sola falta. PLAS-PLAS-PLAS


----------



## pacomer (14 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> Wall Street bajandoooo? tan pronto se va a desmoronar otra vez?



Una vez hace mucho tiempo, cuando ni aún se hablaba de los subprime conocí en el foro del idealista al Jiménez del Oso, la versión financiera del doctor chivo aquel. Este tío hablaba de un agujero negro económico que devoraría a toda la economía, mencionó el nombre de los derivados, y que esto cuando estallara se intentaría suicidamente apagar inyectando más deuda (pública). No sé equivoco el jodio, estamos en la última fase de esta locura.

El iBex 10.000? a los 3000 nos vamos a ir, hay que seguir descontando peso muerto, especulación y beneficios basura. Que vayan regresando las fábricas de China que aquí va a haber que producir de nuevo pacomer, como en los viejos tiempos.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (14 Oct 2008)

tan pronto... han entrado los pardillos y han salido los peces gordos.

Es lo que ahi

El ahi esta puesto pa que el gilipollas me rectifique


----------



## chameleon (14 Oct 2008)

no pasa nada, no vamos a subir un 10% todos los días
el dow cerrará en positivo, y mañana el ibex tiene que tocar 10600


----------



## koteinside (14 Oct 2008)

Por cierto ¿Quien ha sido?, porque no te vas a la RAE, y buscas curro allí y dejas de joder el hilo con tonterías.

Que este hilo va de lo que va, no de lo bueno que eres corrigiendo o detectando errores lingüísticos.

gracias,


----------



## pioneer (14 Oct 2008)

Caida considerable de ultima hora. Ahora esta rozando los 10000.

A destacar Sacyr, que esta cayendo un 6 % hasta los 9,5 leuris. 

Esto de la bolsa parece una jauria, los mas debiles son fagocitados rapidamente.


----------



## fmartin (14 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> tan pronto... han entrado los pardillos y han salido los peces gordos.
> 
> Es lo que ahi
> 
> El ahi esta puesto pa que el gilipollas me rectifique




Hombre, pon algo más currado...como "el mundo es asín"


----------



## ¿quién a sido? (14 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> tan pronto... han entrado los pardillos y han salido los peces gordos.
> 
> Es lo que ahi
> 
> El ahi esta puesto pa que *el gilipollas* me rectifique



madre mía...

Nada, chato, tu sigue con lo de DOWN...

DonJuli tenía que llamarse... Por cierto,¿ya te has sacado el COU o sigues en ello? Que según me han dicho te costó sacarte alguna que otra asignaturaaaaa...: Noooooo?????

Muahahahaha


----------



## Builder (14 Oct 2008)

¿quién a sido? dijo:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



¿Quién ha sido?


----------



## fmartin (14 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> ¿Quién ha sido?



Zas, en toda la boca 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XBjcGU3Lvpc&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XBjcGU3Lvpc&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (14 Oct 2008)

desde luego que si koteinside... 


mulder....porque el vix sube y sin embargo vemos que el down está a punto de ponerse en positivo??????????? No lo entiendo... no tendría que caer?


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2008)

Cambiando de tema, ya tenemos al VIX por encima de 57 y sigue subiendo, aunque el Eurostoxx ha decidido hacer una pausa en las bajadas sin soporte de por medio que lo explique. De todas formas, son las 17:30, parece que quieren quedar bien situados en europa para que mañana veamos un poderoso gap a la baja en la apertura.


----------



## ¿quién a sido? (14 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> ¿Quién ha sido?



Lo sé


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (14 Oct 2008)

Presi, ¿por qué tenemos que aguantar a este mañaco? 

Para tu información soy licenciado, pero todos tenemos fallos y no somos tan perfectos como tu.

Presi, gracias a gente como éste, el foro se va al carajo


----------



## davinci79 (14 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> desde luego que si koteinside...
> 
> 
> mulder....porque el vix sube y sin embargo vemos que el down está a punto de ponerse en positivo??????????? No lo entiendo... no tendría que caer?



Si no me equivoco el VIX mide *cuanto* se mueve el mercado, no hacia donde ya que mide la volatilidad. Que me corrijan si me equivoco.


----------



## paaq (14 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> Para tu información soy licenciado, pero todos tenemos fallos y no somos tan perfectos como tu.



No hace falta licencia, caballero; lo de escribir se lo enseñan en la escuela, de niño.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (14 Oct 2008)

gracias, lo desconocía


----------



## PalPueblo (14 Oct 2008)

La discusión del lenguaje me parece estupida, hay foros donde se respeta el lenguaje y en otros no. Como se ha dicho en un artículo en catalan, todo el mundo se quejaba, pero escribe en inglés que es "cool" y nadie te dirá nada.

Pues esto igual. Eso si, me he quedao con curiosidad con lo del Vix.


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> Si no me equivoco el VIX mide *cuanto* se mueve el mercado, no hacia donde ya que mide la volatilidad. Que me corrijan si me equivoco.



Sí, pero históricamente un alza de la volatilidad suele coincidir con bajadas de la bolsa, fíjate los días de la semana pasada como teníamos el VIX en máximos históricos absolutos y la bolsa desplomándose. Aunque lo cierto es que el VIX mide sólo la volatilidad del S&P 500 no del resto de índices.

Tampoco es una correlación exacta, y hoy que lo sigo en tiempo real, me doy más cuenta de ello pero creo que tampoco es tan poco fiable, de todas formas yo calculo que hoy aun van a bajar bastante las bolsas. Esto parece más una prueba de resistencias que otra cosa.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (14 Oct 2008)

genial, ha pegado una buena remontada,

el problema es que cuando el down caiga, entonces la hostia de mañana va a ser de campeonato... recordemos que el down esta entre pinto y valdemoro


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (14 Oct 2008)

PalPueblo dijo:


> La discusión del lenguaje me parece estupida, hay foros donde se respeta el lenguaje y en otros no. Como se ha dicho en un artículo en catalan, todo el mundo se quejaba, pero escribe en inglés que es "cool" y nadie te dirá nada.
> 
> Pues esto igual. Eso si, me he quedao con curiosidad con lo del Vix.



ya, lo que sucede es que hay aquí gente mega perfecta y que ha nacido en Oxford, y les dieron el biberón en Cambridge, y se lo siguen dando


----------



## pioneer (14 Oct 2008)

Pues a mi lo del DOW*N* JONES me parece de lo mas acertado, y por partida doble!!!


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2008)

También ocurre otra cosa con el VIX, son las llamadas divergencias que sirven para saber si una subida (o bajada) es falsa o verdadera. Si el VIX sube y las bolsas también es que la subida de las bolsas es más falsa que Judas, es buen momento para entrar corto bastante arriba.

Donde digo VIX podría hablar de cualquier otro indicador.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (14 Oct 2008)

Ya puestos, ¿alguien sabe qué volatilidad mide el índice VXN?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Oct 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> Si no me equivoco el VIX mide *cuanto* se mueve el mercado, no hacia donde ya que mide la volatilidad. Que me corrijan si me equivoco.



No. Disculpa pero te corrijo.

El VIX mide la volatilidad implícita en el precio de las opciones. Puede estar alto por que el mercado se mueve mucho o...

...puede haber un cague brutal donde todo el mundo está a la expectativa, con el mercado sin moverse, y las opciones por las nubes. 

Percibo algo así está semana hasta el vencimiento de opciones el viernes. 

El lunes próximo puede ser MUY interesante.


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Ya puestos, ¿alguien sabe qué volatilidad mide el índice VXN?



La volatilidad del Nasdaq.

VXN-X.W: Summary for CBOE NASDAQ VOLATILITY INDEX - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## SNB4President (14 Oct 2008)

Ehm... volviendo al tema de discusión de esta tarde y espero que matándola, haced como yo, llamadle Tom Jones y ya está. 

Por cierto, no había mirado la bolsa desde la mañana y yo que pensaba que ya se había acabado la crisis... asumo que en Europa ha bajado precisamente por el bajón de la bolsa Americana...


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (14 Oct 2008)

si os soy sincero, mucha gente pone down jones


----------



## aterriza como puedas (14 Oct 2008)

Algo no marcha bien, como si hubiera mar de fondo. El Itraxx Crossover ha bajado hasta los 658 para terminar subiendo hasta los 662. Un valor de 600 es una burrada, ya que el valor "normal" debería estar entre 200 y 250. Sencillamente es lectura de pánico.

Como muchos sabemos, esto aún no ha acabado...


----------



## pioneer (14 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> si os soy sincero, mucha gente pone down jones



Pero lo haran con ironia, hombre. No porque sean analfaburros.


----------



## Ajoporro (14 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Algo no marcha bien, como si hubiera mar de fondo. El Itraxx Crossover ha bajado hasta los 658 para terminar subiendo hasta los 662. Un valor de 600 es una burrada, ya que el valor "normal" debería estar entre 200 y 250. Sencillamente es lectura de pánico.
> 
> Como muchos sabemos, esto aún no ha acabado...



Están kagaos y no saben pa dónde tirar, los papelitos están ardiendo y les queman las manos, pero sólo tienen un pajar donde tirarlos y ellos están encima...


----------



## Pindik87 (14 Oct 2008)

Esto va cogiendo carrerilla

Wall Street 
9320

9324

20:00

-106


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2008)

No os tomeis la bajada muy a pecho, pero queda un día, máximo día y medio de bajar para el rebote de verdad, el que va en serio. Parece que el juego ahora consiste en subir y bajar como si esto fuera una montaña rusa, metiendo miedo al particular, aquel que aguante se lo lleva, y el que no lo haga se queda fuera de juego mientras ve como sube la bolsa sin participar.

Según hasta donde lleguemos mañana podremos precisar mejor cuando volverá a subir. Esto también quiere decir que había mucho operador agazapado esperando este rebote y eso no puede ser, alguien debe quedarse fuera y, como siempre, les va a tocar a los pequeños por propia iniciativa.


----------



## elchema (14 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> No os tomeis la bajada muy a pecho,* pero queda un día, máximo día y medio de bajar para el rebote de verdad, el que va en serio*. Parece que el juego ahora consiste en subir y bajar como si esto fuera una montaña rusa, metiendo miedo al particular, aquel que aguante se lo lleva, y el que no lo haga se queda fuera de juego mientras ve como sube la bolsa sin participar.
> 
> Según hasta donde lleguemos mañana podremos precisar mejor cuando volverá a subir. Esto también quiere decir que había mucho operador agazapado esperando este rebote y eso no puede ser, alguien debe quedarse fuera y, como siempre, les va a tocar a los pequeños por propia iniciativa.



pero no decías que iba a bajar a piñón?


----------



## aterriza como puedas (14 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 20:28:00 h. *¿De verdad pasó el miedo?*
> 
> Pues me parece a mí que el miedo sigue igual como demuestra el hecho de que la rentabilidad de las notas a 1 mes ahora mismo, vuelve a ser de cero por ciento. No se cobra nada por tenerlas ante la riada de compras que se han visto en cuanto las bolsas han corregido un poco.



Después de un día de vino y rosas continúan los capítulos de _Los ricos también lloran_.


----------



## goliardo (14 Oct 2008)

mulder dijo:


> no Os Tomeis La Bajada Muy A Pecho, Pero Queda Un Día, Máximo Día Y Medio De Bajar Para El Rebote De Verdad, El Que Va En Serio. Parece Que El Juego Ahora Consiste En Subir Y Bajar Como Si Esto Fuera Una Montaña Rusa, Metiendo Miedo Al Particular, Aquel Que Aguante Se Lo Lleva, Y El Que No Lo Haga Se Queda Fuera De Juego Mientras Ve Como Sube La Bolsa Sin Participar.
> 
> Según Hasta Donde Lleguemos Mañana Podremos Precisar Mejor Cuando Volverá A Subir. Esto También Quiere Decir Que Había Mucho Operador Agazapado Esperando Este Rebote Y Eso No Puede Ser, Alguien Debe Quedarse Fuera Y, Como Siempre, Les Va A Tocar A Los Pequeños Por Propia Iniciativa.



*jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja*


----------



## creative (14 Oct 2008)

elchema dijo:


> pero no decías que iba a bajar a piñón?




NADA NADA QUE POCO DURA LA ELEGRIA EN LA CASA DE LOS POBRES


baja el DOW 330 PUNTOS!!!


----------



## un marronazo (14 Oct 2008)

Wall Street	
9102
9106
20:57
-324


----------



## elchema (14 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> NADA NADA QUE POCO DURA LA ELEGRIA EN LA CASA DE LOS POBRES
> 
> 
> baja el DOW 330 PUNTOS!!!



pero es que mulder decia ahce poco que habria una caida

bueno, yo creo que ha vuelto a su optimismo medio-largo placista jajajaja


----------



## Jucari (14 Oct 2008)

Yo tengo en mucha consideración los apuntes de Mulder, siempre que ha comentado algún analisis lo ha demostrado con argumentos sólidos, creo que es de los pocos con un analisis no partidista(burbujista, cipotecado) que tenemos en el foro....

Mulder...estoy contigo...y a mas comparto tus argumentos...


----------



## aterriza como puedas (14 Oct 2008)

Hoy estreno del telefilme *Festival de Volatilidad*. Se proyectará en todas las salas de WS.

VIX: 59.21 +4.22


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (14 Oct 2008)

> QUE POCO DURA LA ELEGRIA EN LA CASA DE LOS POBRES



Eso parece 

Markets
U.S. close in 53 mins
DJIA
9,177.50
-210.11

2.24%
NASDAQ
1,765.86
-78.39

4.25%
S&P 500
981.45
-21.90

2.18%


----------



## Disolvente (14 Oct 2008)

Esto vaparriba amijosss !!! Voy a hacerme con una carterita de acciones !!! 

Hoy estoy lanzaooo !!!


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (14 Oct 2008)

jejeje.....down cayendo -3.09% comienza la montaña rusa....


futuros del ibex -150

y VIX subiendo un 9 % (59.66%)

Mulder, corrigeme pero veo CROCK para mañana


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2008)

elchema dijo:


> pero no decías que iba a bajar a piñón?



Cierto, aunque hoy he revisado mi análisis y, a pesar de la bajada de hoy, que iba a darse por narices, ahora veo que estamos metidos en un rebote inmenso. La bajada de la semana pasada ha acabado con todo un ciclo Fibonacci que venía desde el 22 de septiembre y en los momentos antes del rebote (finalización del ciclo) es difícil acertar. Como decía alguien ayer por aquí o sube mucho o baja mucho, pero tras lo que ha ocurrido hoy ya tengo claro que subirá mucho.

La semana pasada yo también decía que esta iba a ser alcista por el vencimiento de futuros y ahí no me he equivocado, de momento. El rebote que preveo también coincide con lo que debería ocurrir esta semana, aunque la inercia hará que dure más.

El timing que tengo previsto:

- Mañana bajada, posiblemente todo el día o, al menos, por la mañana.
- Pasado mañana, rebote y fiesta alcista hasta el fin de semana.
- Semana que viene, bajista prácticamente toda la semana hasta los niveles en los que estamos ahora, más o menos.
- Última semana de octubre superando máximos del mes.

Me estoy dando cuenta de que este escenario también coincide perfectamente con la preparación de las elecciones USA que serán en noviembre, así pues, cabe que tengamos fiesta alcista (con sus correspondientes correcciones) hasta el fin de las elecciones o mejor hasta principios de diciembre que es cuando las cosas empiezan, tradicionalmente, a torcerse.

De todas formas de lo que ocurra en estos próximos dos días podremos confirmar el escenario pero parece que cuadra bastante bien con lo que 'debería pasar'.


----------



## P05 (14 Oct 2008)

Es increible lo rapido que se mueve, ha subido nada menos que 2000 puntos desde el comienzo de sesion del viernes hasta el comienzo de sesion de hoy. Ahora toca corregir el rebote, sera el 33% el 50% o el 61%? Y desde ahi otros 2.000 puntos al alza.

En condiciones normales, esto deberia durar unos meses, pero en el plan que esta igual tarda unos dias en hacerlo.

Por cierto, la directriz bajista desde maximos de 2007 pasa por 12.000 :


----------



## elchema (14 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Me estoy dando cuenta de que este escenario también coincide perfectamente con la preparación de las elecciones USA que serán en noviembre, así pues, cabe que tengamos fiesta alcista (con sus correspondientes correcciones) hasta el fin de las elecciones o mejor hasta principios de diciembre que es cuando las cosas empiezan, tradicionalmente, a torcerse.
> .



oks gracias por tu respuesta...pero, ¿dirías que hemos tocado suelo ya a largo plazo?


----------



## ronald29780 (14 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Creo que mañana habrá la rehostia de rebote. Otros 6% por allí, el Yuri bajará mañana y bastante.
> 
> Luego llegamos a la planicie y ya vendrán las noticias del mundo real, los indices de confianza, la inflacion, el paro y para Navidades se habrá gastado la pasta y estamos igualitos como el Viernes pasado.
> 
> ...



Pues no he desintonado tanto.

Si no fuera por los yankees de mierda...


----------



## ronald29780 (14 Oct 2008)

¿Que pasa aquí?

El S&P bandejando como quiere y tó er mundo comiendo...

Mí aporte al tema:

Hoy estamos sufriendo un Sindrome de Dow.


----------



## guille (14 Oct 2008)

Juer, alguien está metiendo pasta en el DJ como un loco, supongo que habrán dado la orden de que no puede cerrar en negativo durante toda la semana.

En fin, creo que no servirá de nada.


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Cierto, aunque hoy he revisado mi análisis y, a pesar de la bajada de hoy, que iba a darse por narices, ahora veo que estamos metidos en un rebote inmenso. La bajada de la semana pasada ha acabado con todo un ciclo Fibonacci que venía desde el 22 de septiembre y en los momentos antes del rebote (finalización del ciclo) es difícil acertar. Como decía alguien ayer por aquí o sube mucho o baja mucho, pero tras lo que ha ocurrido hoy ya tengo claro que subirá mucho.
> 
> La semana pasada yo también decía que esta iba a ser alcista por el vencimiento de futuros y ahí no me he equivocado, de momento. El rebote que preveo también coincide con lo que debería ocurrir esta semana, aunque la inercia hará que dure más.
> 
> ...



No vayamos jodiendo... :







*Los hedge funds no lo permitirán... *




Saludos


----------



## ronald29780 (14 Oct 2008)

Vale, como nadie lo quiere hacer, cierro yo...

Dow Jones -76,63 - 0,82% 9311 points

S&P 500 -5,34 - 0,53% 998 points

NASDAQ - 65,24 -3,54% 1779 points


----------



## adso de melk (14 Oct 2008)

> Me estoy dando cuenta de que este escenario también coincide perfectamente con la preparación de las elecciones USA que serán en noviembre, así pues, cabe que tengamos fiesta alcista



Puede ser, pero el escenario es caótico e impredecible, lo mismo te haces rico que te arruinas. Los agentes que deciden como se sube y baja la bolsa en un crash son más complejos de lo que pensamos y tu estas aplicando viejas teorías a un escenario nuevo. Te deseo lo mejor pero no creo que estén dispuestos a que alguien que no sean ellos acaparen los beneficios, y para eso necesitan bajar los índices a los infiernos.

Suerte


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> El VIX lo tengo puesto desde ayer en tiempo real, pero no tengo posibilidad de ver históricos, acaba de hacer un gran martillo tras la caída de hoy y ahora está empezando a subir, si lo supera es probable que veamos a los índices caerse hoy a los infiernos.



¿ De donde ha salido este friki que aplica analisis técnico al VIX ? :

Amiho Mulder ¡¡ NO TE ENTERAS !!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Cierto, aunque hoy he revisado mi análisis y, a pesar de la bajada de hoy, que iba a darse por narices, ahora veo que estamos metidos en un rebote inmenso. La bajada de la semana pasada ha acabado con todo un ciclo Fibonacci que venía desde el 22 de septiembre y en los momentos antes del rebote (finalización del ciclo) es difícil acertar. Como decía alguien ayer por aquí o sube mucho o baja mucho, pero tras lo que ha ocurrido hoy ya tengo claro que subirá mucho.
> 
> La semana pasada yo también decía que esta iba a ser alcista por el vencimiento de futuros y ahí no me he equivocado, de momento. El rebote que preveo también coincide con lo que debería ocurrir esta semana, aunque la inercia hará que dure más.
> 
> ...



:

¡Ah! Ya entiendo. 

Este hilo se parece cada día más a un circo y el friki Mulder es el payaso...


----------



## Borjita burbujas (14 Oct 2008)




----------



## elchema (14 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> :
> 
> ¡Ah! Ya entiendo.
> 
> Este hilo se parece cada día más a un circo y el friki Mulder es el payaso...



oyes dejalo, segun el casi casi se ha tocado fondo...record: la crisis mas intensa y mas corta al mismo tiempo

a partir de ahora la bolsa parriba, y la economia real pabajo...¿it is posible? nasti, no creo


----------



## chameleon (14 Oct 2008)

bah, ha faltado poco para cerrar el dow en positivo y los futuros están en +64. me reitero, mañana tocar los 10600 del ibex, posiblemente a eso de las 12, y luego a caer (montaña rusa) para acabar con un -5% o así... xD


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Oct 2008)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


>





Como podeis ver, hoy Paulson se ha levantado de la siesta unos minutos antes de las 3.

¿Qué van a hacer cuando se les acaben los 700.000 millones? 

Se los están fundiendo a toda leche...


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2008)

elchema dijo:


> oks gracias por tu respuesta...pero, ¿dirías que hemos tocado suelo ya a largo plazo?



Eso no lo sé, aunque es muy probable que ya hayamos tocado mínimos del año. Total, el 2009 está a la vuelta de la esquina 

No puedo predecir más allá del plazo que he puesto en mi anterior post por las características en las que se basa mi forma de analizar el mercado.

Otra cosa importante que siempre resalto, aunque luego todas las bolsas vayan más o menos a la par, es que mi análisis es el del futuro del Eurostoxx, no del Ibex, ni el Dow, ni el S&P, ni siquiera del Dax. Solo el futuro Eurostoxx, que es uno de los índices europeos más fiables y líquidos que hay.


----------



## ronald29780 (14 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso no lo sé, aunque es muy probable que ya hayamos tocado mínimos del año. Total, el 2009 está a la vuelta de la esquina
> 
> No puedo predecir más allá del plazo que he puesto en mi anterior post por las características en las que se basa mi forma de analizar el mercado.
> 
> Otra cosa importante que siempre resalto, aunque luego todas las bolsas vayan más o menos a la par, es que mi análisis es el del futuro del Eurostoxx, no del Ibex, ni el Dow, ni el S&P, ni siquiera del Dax. Solo el futuro Eurostoxx, que es uno de los índices europeos más fiables y líquidos que hay.



Para mejorar tus previsiones, deberías contactar con *Arte&Cultura*, Laboratorio Psicosomatico S.L. 

Seguramente llegaremos a alturas, hasta ahora desconocidas...


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> :
> 
> ¡Ah! Ya entiendo.
> 
> Este hilo se parece cada día más a un circo y el friki Mulder es el payaso...



Vamos a ver, yo creo que no hace falta insultar a nadie que expresa su opinión educadamente... 

He de decir que algunos analistas piensan igual que él, osea que a los que no tenemos ni puta idea... pues mejor no insultamos a los que saben bastante más...

Sin acritud... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Vamos a ver, yo creo que no hace falta insultar a nadie que expresa su opinión educadamente...
> 
> He de decir que algunos analistas piensan igual que él, osea que a los que no tenemos ni puta idea... pues mejor no insultamos a los que saben bastante más...
> 
> ...



Este no es tonuel.... nos lo han cambiado!!! :


----------



## ronald29780 (14 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Vamos a ver, yo creo que no hace falta insultar a nadie que expresa su opinión educadamente...
> 
> He de decir que algunos analistas piensan igual que él, osea que a los que no tenemos ni puta idea... pues mejor no insultamos a los que saben bastante más...
> 
> ...





Esta Vd. muy serio hoy...


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Este no es tonuel.... nos lo han cambiado!!!





ronald29780 dijo:


> Esta Vd. muy serio hoy...



Me estoy reformando... 

Hay que dar cera a quien se lo merece..., forococheros y demás basura... 


Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Vamos a ver, yo creo que no hace falta insultar a nadie que expresa su opinión educadamente...
> 
> He de decir que algunos analistas piensan igual que él, osea que a los que no tenemos ni puta idea... pues mejor no insultamos a los que saben bastante más...
> 
> ...



Nada de insultos ni descalificaciones, sólo calificaciones basadas en observaciones.

En efecto. Hay analistos que piensan como él. Uno que se llama Juan Luis creo. ¿No es un payaso? Pues por aquí nos hemos descojonado un rato con él...

El problema es expresar una opinión sin aportar argumentos. O aplicar analisis técnico clásico al VIX. 

Un poco de seriedad por favor !!


----------



## Builder (15 Oct 2008)

Mulder, déjalo, en serio, vas a palmar mucha pasta si sigues así...
(si es que juegas en bolsa, claro)



Mulder dijo:


> Pues ya tenemos el VIX abierto hoy y marca 54.99 repecto al cierre de 57.1 con que cerró ayer, parece que al final voy a tener que retractarme y no habrá caída esta tarde.





Mulder dijo:


> Si antes me retracto antes se cae la bolsa, si es que defender una posición contra viento y marea cuando todo el mundo pregona lo contrario no es nada fácil. En eso consiste la dificultad de la bolsa, en tener clara tu posición aunque todo lo demás se ponga en contra.





Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que vamos a caer entre hoy y mañana para recuperarnos precisamente a partir del jueves y ponernos en forma para el vencimiento del viernes, aunque el del viernes es un vencimiento menor.





Mulder dijo:


> El VIX lo tengo puesto desde ayer en tiempo real, pero no tengo posibilidad de ver históricos, acaba de hacer un gran martillo tras la caída de hoy y ahora está empezando a subir, si lo supera es probable que veamos a los índices caerse hoy a los infiernos.





Mulder dijo:


> Independientemente de que en los próximos días se suba o baje (que yo creo que subirá) el desplome de hoy tenía que darse si o si, era preciso y necesario. Igual que en una caída fuerte se rebota, estos días (desde el viernes) hemos tenido una recuperación muy fuerte y eso también se corrige.
> 
> Lo bueno o malo (según el punto de vista con que se mire) es que este rebote supone una recuperación para los próximos 15 días (probablemente), así que podríamos ponernos largos a medio plazo, sobre todo en cuanto se alcancen los mínimos de hoy o mañana.
> 
> En cuanto se toquen los 2616 del Eurostoxx empezará la recuperación y ojo que ahora si que será fuerte aunque dudo que lleguemos a los niveles de antes de la semana pasada.



En fin, el Nikkei apunta al rojo
Nikkei to slip as Wall St hurt by recession worry | Markets | Markets News | Reuters


----------



## DrOtis (15 Oct 2008)

Bueno, volvemos a los números rojos en Australia,
-63.40 -1.5%


Sí, sé que sólo escribo cuando baja, pero cada uno tiene sus hobbies y sus vicios :o


----------



## Gotterdamerung (15 Oct 2008)

Hola Tochovista, Hola Bobojista


----------



## wolfy (15 Oct 2008)

DrOtis dijo:


> Bueno, volvemos a los números rojos en Australia,
> -63.40 -1.5%
> 
> 
> Sí, sé que sólo escribo cuando baja, pero cada uno tiene sus hobbies y sus vicios :o



Pues yo te he visto escribir cuando estaba en Verde.....

el Lunes Creo Recordar.

Un saludo


----------



## knight (15 Oct 2008)

Nikkei Net Interactive - Japan Business News Online


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (15 Oct 2008)

Personalmente a veces he escrito down Jones, cuando bajaba de una forma especialmente estrepitosa.

Por supuesto mi intención era hacer un juego de palabras, bastante manido por otra parte.


----------



## el arquitecto (15 Oct 2008)

el nikkei...






se acabaron las subidas vertiginosas?
vuelve la normalidad?
cerrara la semana en positivo?

no se pierdan... has visto el ibex35?


----------



## nam (15 Oct 2008)

Alguien puede poner un enlace para ver los futuros del euribor?

gracias!


----------



## tonuel (15 Oct 2008)

nam dijo:


> Alguien puede poner un enlace para ver los futuros del euribor?
> 
> gracias!



LIFFE Implied Euro Rate


Hoy el yuri caminará firme hacia el 6%... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2008)

nam dijo:


> Alguien puede poner un enlace para ver los futuros del euribor?
> 
> gracias!



Es a 3 meses, pero bueno:

Eurex - Money Market Derivatives


----------



## errozate (15 Oct 2008)

*Pregunta para MULDER*

Buenos días:

Tengo entendido que la fase alcista se divide en por no sé qué, por fundamentales, alza especulativa; y que luego se materializa el reparto de papel.

En ese sentido está claro que SAN con sus convertibles en otoño pasado o Iberdrola con todos los rumores de principio de año han completado el ciclo.

Mi pregunta es.

¿Qué valores puede haber en el IBEX que no hayan completado la fase alcista y puedan estar todavía vivos?

P.D.: aunque sigue ud. el Eurostox es posible que lo sepa.


----------



## GasGas (15 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> LIFFE Implied Euro Rate
> 
> 
> Hoy el yuri caminará firme hacia el 6%...
> ...



Simplemente increible la forma de interpretar los datos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Oct 2008)

errozate dijo:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Tengo entendido que la fase alcista se divide en por no sé qué, por fundamentales, alza especulativa; y que luego se materializa el reparto de papel.
> 
> ...



bkt? quizas


----------



## errozate (15 Oct 2008)

*Azkunaveteya*

Hola.

Es que yo soy de la opinión de que la bolsa en términos generales está barata, aunque lo pueda estar más. Y estoy decidido a ir tomando posiciones de cara a la próxima fase alcista.


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2008)

errozate dijo:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Tengo entendido que la fase alcista se divide en por no sé qué, por fundamentales, alza especulativa; y que luego se materializa el reparto de papel.
> 
> ...



Pues no, la verdad es que no me preocupa ninguna acción del Ibex ni del propio eurostoxx, solo sigo el índice futuro sin más. Seguir un índice es mucho más cómodo que seguir todas las acciones de un índice, aunque el índice es más complicado en si mismo que cualquier acción pero tiene mucha más liquidez y fiabilidad, esa es una de las razones por las que me metí en futuros.


----------



## tonuel (15 Oct 2008)

errozate dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Es que yo soy de la opinión de que la bolsa en términos generales está barata, aunque lo pueda estar más. Y estoy decidido a ir tomando posiciones de cara a la próxima fase alcista.



Haz lo que creas oportuno pero... *QUE ESTÁ BARATA...???* :


Métete en la bolsa que quieras menos en la española hamijo... :o



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Oct 2008)

eso me dijo mi padre, queria entrar en bbva, iberdrola, renovables, etc... empresas con recurrentes y tal.... yo le enseñe el grafico 1929-hoy....

mi padre solo invierte a largo, mas de un año.... entonces... no ha hecho nada...

repsol ha perdido todos los soportes, no? y ya no hay pozos a la vista, que "ha encontrado 2" justo cuando andaba 2 veces merodeando los soportes...

me quedo con BKT y te digo pq aparte de graficamente.... va a pillar depositos este trimestre por encima de la media, y banesto tambien.... eso al final es undato...

pero no he comprado porque puede ser una idea peregrina... al final la gente de a pie, no tiene ni puta idea de que es renovar deuda en 2009 y cosas de esas... y cuando huye, huye de todo.

Pero los ricos, saben que bancos son solidos....


me referia a este 4º trimestre


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2008)

Pues al final me habeis convencido entre todos, voy a ponerme a analizar acciones a ver si encuentro alguna que esté bien, cuando sepa algo ya lo pondré por aquí. Lo malo es que de acciones no tengo real-time, pero las analizaré en diario a ver que sale.


----------



## DrOtis (15 Oct 2008)

Esta temporada se lleva el rojo 
Ibex 114,40 (1,12%)


----------



## Rojillo_ (15 Oct 2008)

DrOtis dijo:


> Esta temporada se lleva el rojo
> Ibex 114,40 (1,12%)



*¡¡¡¡Otra vez noooo!!!!​*


----------



## Dazis (15 Oct 2008)

Hoy la teoria dice que se acabo el rebote, toca seguir bajando.


----------



## tonuel (15 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a la 10:19; -1,18%



Saludos


----------



## sephon (15 Oct 2008)

No nos precipotemos. La maquinaria publicista del "Plan que nos salvara a todos" aun esta a toda marcha... Sabemos que acabara fracasando, pero anticiparse demasiado a este hecho solo supondra otra inundacion de trolles.


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (15 Oct 2008)

Osea, 1,5 billones de €, 1 dia o 2 como mucho de especulación de la gente con dinero y de blanqueo de cuentas, y apa, a palmar pasta el pringao :


----------



## davinci79 (15 Oct 2008)

Creo que poco a poco se están calmando los mercados gracias a las medidas y tendremos varios meses con días como el de ayer y como el de hoy, o sea dias con subidas y bajadas normales. De momento no creo que veamos más días como los de la semana pasada.

La tendencia a largo plazo será a la baja y a lo largo de los meses se irán acelerando poco a poco las bajadas debido a que por fin se admita que hay recesión (aquí y en otros paises), que salgan nuevos datos del paro, etc.

Si la verdadera crisis tiene que llegar en 2009 o 2010 deberíamos esperarnos este panorama, porque si tuvieramos muchas semanas como la anterior nos ibamos a la mierda este mismo año.


----------



## f5inet (15 Oct 2008)

yo sigo anunciando lo mismo que ayer: el ibex tocara hoy los 10800 y cerrara en torno al 10400. la caida toca mañana.


----------



## Danilovic (15 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> eso me dijo mi padre, queria entrar en bbva, iberdrola, renovables, etc... empresas con recurrentes y tal.... yo le enseñe el grafico 1929-hoy....



Ese grafico lo vi por aquien en algun lado... ¿alguien lo puede volver a poner?


----------



## Rojillo_ (15 Oct 2008)

f5inet dijo:


> yo sigo anunciando lo mismo que ayer: el ibex tocara hoy los 10800 y cerrara en torno al 10400. la caida toca mañana.




IBEX 35____10.062,30____-1,59____10:58 

Yo sigo prudente, pero vaya, de momento baja.

A ver como abre Güalestrit.


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (15 Oct 2008)

A que cerramos hoy por debajo de los 10000 puntos? , todo dependerá (creo yo) de como arranque EEUU, como está el arranque? se sabe algo?


----------



## josefo (15 Oct 2008)

ACCIONES DEL IBEX 35 
Miércoles, 15 de Octubre de 2008 (11:10)
Índice Anterior Último Dif. (%) Máximo Mínimo 
IBEX-35 10.224,50 10.111,80 -1,10 10.200,20 10.053,90


----------



## twetter (15 Oct 2008)

Donde se pueden ver los futuros on line, por la patilla?????'
saludos,
twetter


----------



## Builder (15 Oct 2008)

El Dow(n) apunta para abajo

Bloomberg.com: Futures


----------



## Rocket (15 Oct 2008)

Los futuros, al igual que la cotizacion actual, se pueden consultar en tiempo real aqui:
IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..

En cuanto al ibex... se acabo la fiesta.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2008)

ErToxoNuncaBaha dijo:


> A que cerramos hoy por debajo de los 10000 puntos? , todo dependerá (creo yo) de como arranque EEUU, como está el arranque? se sabe algo?



Ahora mismo -126 puntos, hasta los 9198.... rojos, rojos

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2008)

Por cierto hoy presentan resultados, Citi, JPMorgan, Coca-Cola y Wells Fargo... entre otros 

El dato de parados en UK sube hasta el nivel de 1991, ahí es nada...

Saludos....


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (15 Oct 2008)

El lunes por la noche algunos esperanzados analistas de bolsas hablaban de la aparición en el gráfico de velas del Ibex de una figura, la "estrella de la mañana", indicador de cambio de tendencia al alza.

Pero ayer surgió una estrella fugaz, y hoy parece claro que tendremos una larga vela negra. La "estrella de la tarde". 







Que puede ser la "estrella de la muerte" en los próximos días. Quizás antes del viernes volvamos a ver el 8.999.


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2008)

> Hay que mirar con frialdad la fuerte corrección que estamos experimentando en estos momentos.
> 
> Si vemos el gráfico adjunto del futuro del Eurostoxx en 30 minutos de 9h a 17h30 vemos muchas cosas interesantes. Es un momento técnico apasionante.
> 
> ...



Esto, señoras y caballeros, confirma mi ticket.

A partir de ahora lo voy a dejar puesto en la firma para que todo el mundo lo tenga presente con sus fechas, puede que me equivoque en algún día, pero básicamente el recorrido va a ser ese.

También lo pongo en mi firma para que, si finalmente se cumple el ticket, los que tuvieron los santos cojones de reirse de mi sin ningún argumento añadido, espero que también tengan esos santos cojones para disculparse públicamente.

No voy a contestar más a ningún troll, sea nuncabajista o burbujista, yo entro a este foro porque creo básicamente en lo mismo que cree la gente que está en el: vivienda cara, sueldos bajos, economía dirigida pérfidamente por politicuchos del tres al cuarto, país de pandereta, etc. También creo que no se debería especular con la vivienda, pero el mercado de la bolsa es muy distinto se hizo ex-profeso para especular, así que no me vengan con tonterías.

Yo solo me baso en el análisis técnico para seguir la bolsa y algo menos en el fundamental, salga como salga, alcista o bajista y me puedo equivocar también. No me la tomo nunca desde mi visión de la burbuja porque no tiene nada que ver una cosa con otra y porque tampoco opero a larguísimo plazo.

Espero haber dejado mi postura clara a todo el mundo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Esto, señoras y caballeros, confirma mi ticket.
> 
> A partir de ahora lo voy a dejar puesto en la firma para que todo el mundo lo tenga presente con sus fechas, puede que me equivoque en algún día, pero básicamente el recorrido va a ser ese.
> 
> ...



Lo que viene a ser la cuarta onda de Elliot, correctiva del movimiento bajista...

Saludos....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2008)

*UBS advierte de que quebrarán más bancos, pese a las acciones de los gobiernos*

UBS advirtió hoy de que con toda probabilidad quebrarán más bancos en el futuro, a pesar de las acciones emprendidas por los gobiernos de Estados Unidos y de países de la UE para luchar contra la crisis financiera, entre los que figura la nacionalización de algunos bancos.

"Incluso con una exhaustiva y coordinada acción gubernamental, la historia demuestra que probablemente quebrarán más bancos", dice la firma suiza en su informe sobre la crisis financiera global, que apunta a la entrada del Estado en el capital de entidades como "el principio del fin" de las turbulencias.

UBS resalta que las entidades más vulnerables en este escenario son las poco capitalizadas, frente a los bancos diversificados y con mayores ratios de capital, que están más capacitados para la supervivencia, gracias a sus fuertes redes de sucursales, que podrían garantizar la captación de depósitos.

UBS advierte de que quebrarán más bancos, pese a las acciones de los gobiernos - 15/10/08 - elEconomista.es

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (15 Oct 2008)

DOW en positivo
esto acaba verde


----------



## TakaTaka (15 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El dato de parados en UK sube hasta el nivel de 1991, ahí es nada...
> 
> Saludos....



Cierto...un 5.7%....lo que darian otros por estar a un 5.7%...a eso le llaman en Espanya "Pleno Empleo Tecnico"


----------



## Samzer (15 Oct 2008)

TakaTaka dijo:


> Cierto...un 5.7%....lo que darian otros por estar a un 5.7%...a eso le llaman en Espanya "Pleno Empleo Tecnico"



Y en breve será llamado la utopía de más alla de los Pirineos.


----------



## Berebere (15 Oct 2008)

A punto de perder los 10000 de nuevo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto hoy presentan resultados, Citi, JPMorgan, Coca-Cola y Wells Fargo... entre otros
> 
> El dato de parados en UK sube hasta el nivel de 1991, ahí es nada...
> 
> Saludos....



Los dos primeros datos de hoy:
JPMorgan, da resultados de +0,11$, mucho mejor que las pérdidas de -0,18$.
Coca-Cola, da resultados de +0,83$, mejor de lo esperado que eran +0,77$.
Wells Fargo da resultados de +0,49$ mejor de lo esperado que eran +0,42$
Seguiremos informando...

Saludos...

Edito para poner que JPMorgan ha hecho amortizaciones netas por valor de 3.600 millones de dólares.


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo que viene a ser la cuarta onda de Elliot, correctiva del movimiento bajista...
> 
> Saludos....



Parece bastante probable, yo creo que a final de mes podremos establecer un objetivo para el suelo mayor de la bolsa que debería producirse entre la mitad y el tercer trimestre de 2009.

Todo esto teniendo en cuenta que las cosas vayan a una velocidad normal, no como la semana pasada que fueron de infarto, porque en este caso es probable que lleguemos durante el primer semestre de 2009.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece bastante probable, yo creo que a final de mes podremos establecer un objetivo para el suelo mayor de la bolsa que debería producirse entre la mitad y el tercer trimestre de 2009.
> 
> Todo esto teniendo en cuenta que las cosas vayan a una velocidad normal, no como la semana pasada que fueron de infarto, porque en este caso es probable que lleguemos durante el primer semestre de 2009.



No podría estar más de acuerdo en tu análisis....

Saludos...


----------



## Nazgulillo (15 Oct 2008)

¡Hoygan no se me duerman con la excusa de irse a comer!

IBEX 35 9.994,20  -2,25% -230,30

Anda ahí luchando por los 10.000...


----------



## Starkiller (15 Oct 2008)

Nazgulillo dijo:


> ¡Hoygan no se me duerman con la excusa de irse a comer!



Es que tal como esta la cosa, si baja o sube menos de dos cifras porcentuales, no tiene emoción.

Cosas veredes, Sancho...


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (15 Oct 2008)

pues esta bajando de 10000

señores ya tenemos el ibex en 4 cifras


----------



## urisamir (15 Oct 2008)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> El lunes por la noche algunos esperanzados analistas de bolsas hablaban de la aparición en el gráfico de velas del Ibex de una figura, la "estrella de la mañana", indicador de cambio de tendencia al alza.
> 
> Pero ayer surgió una estrella fugaz, y hoy parece claro que tendremos una larga vela negra. La "estrella de la tarde".
> 
> ...



Una clase rápida para no-iniciados: significado del color de las velas, altura de línea, altura de bloque y posición del bloque sobre la línea. :
Gracias!


----------



## Tuttle (15 Oct 2008)

¿Qué futuro tiene la renta variable con la cantidad de renta fija que van a querer colocar?


----------



## Borjita burbujas (15 Oct 2008)




----------



## Rocket (15 Oct 2008)

Pero bueno, es normal... o es que esperabais ver al ibex en +10% todos los dias???

Mientras la volatilidad siga estando por la nubes, y mientras el mercado sea bajista, SIEMPRE tendra el ibex las de perder.


----------



## EL FARAON (15 Oct 2008)

Las inyecciones de dinero parece que no surten efecto, y la reunión del pasado dia no surte como lo planearon.

Vamos a ver bajadas durante unos dias mas.

Por cierto, a Sacyr esta bajando de lo lindo.


----------



## Rocket (15 Oct 2008)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Por cierto, a Sacyr esta bajando de lo lindo.



Lo de Sacyr es impresionante... no ha dejado de caer en varios meses, y apenas se ha recuperado con el estiron que dio el ibex... :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2008)

*Seguimos para bingo...*

EEUU: las ventas minoristas cayeron más de lo esperado en septiembre 

Las ventas al por menor cayeron un 1,2% en septiembre, según las cifras adelantadas por el Departamento de Comercio de EEUU. El consenso de mercado recopilado por Bloomberg esperaba una bajada del 0,7%, por lo que el dato es mucho peor de lo esperado.

En tanto, las ventas minoristas sin tener en cuenta el sector automovilístico experimentaron una caída del 0,6% cuando se esperaba una del 0,2%.

Además, la cifra de agosto se ha revisado a la baja: las ventas minoristas cayeron un 0,4% ese mes frente a la caída del 0,3% preliminar.

elEconomista.es - Líder de audiencia en información económica y bursátil - elEconomista.es

Saludos....


----------



## euribeitor (15 Oct 2008)

urisamir dijo:


> Una clase rápida para no-iniciados: significado del color de las velas, altura de línea, altura de bloque y posición del bloque sobre la línea. :
> Gracias!



Son velas japonesas (Velas Japonesas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)

Es sencillo, te muestran el valor de Apertura y Cierre (parte de abajo y arriba del bloque en velas blancas y lo contrario en velas negras) y la parte de abajo y arriba de la línea es el máximo y mínimo de valores alcanzado en la sesión.

O sea, una vela negra significa cerrar con un valor inferior a la apertura.


----------



## tonuel (15 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a la 14:38; -3,..%

9898 ptos




Saludos


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (15 Oct 2008)

esto ya mola mas que ayer, pero menos que mañana

Don't feed the nuncabajista troll (beobachter pesaete)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Ibex 35 a la 14:33; -2,95%
> 
> 9962 ptos
> 
> ...



Edita tu mensage, ha tocado 9898... 

Saludos...


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (15 Oct 2008)

urisamir dijo:


> Una clase rápida para no-iniciados: significado del color de las velas, altura de línea, altura de bloque y posición del bloque sobre la línea. :
> Gracias!



El rectángulo marca los precios de apertura y cierre. Si el de cierre es mayor que el de apertura (bolsa sube en la sesión) el color es blanco o verde. Si ocurre lo contrario (el de cierre es menor, bolsa baja) negro o rojo.

Las líneas marcan los máximos (arriba) y mínimos (abajo) de la sesión.

Existen diversas figuras estudiadas para velas de sesión diaria pero, como todo en la bolsa, las previsiones están hechas para que no se cumplan.

Puedes ver más en:
Manual de velas japonesas -Candlesticks-

Aunque ten en cuenta siempre que la Bolsa es un juego arriesgado que provoca adicción. Yo no lo juego.


----------



## Sargento Highway (15 Oct 2008)

Siento el ladrillo, pero es que me encanta todo lo que sale de la web de cárpatos, estaría todo el día ahí con las palomitas 

Por cierto, el DAX rompe los 5000 pabajo 




> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="684"><tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#b0aeb4" width="10">
> </td> <td bgcolor="#e6e6e1" width="8"> </td> <td class="textotitulocomentario" align="left" bgcolor="#e6e6e1" width="573">Si las bolsas suben y los bancos se prestan...</td> <td class="textotitulocomentario" align="right" bgcolor="#e6e6e1" width="63">*[Imprimir]*</td> <td align="right" width="30">
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tonuel (15 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Edita tu mensage, ha tocado 9898...
> 
> Saludos...



Volveré a abrir otro más tarde cuando pase del -4%... 



Saludos


----------



## Greatest Gili (15 Oct 2008)

Sargento Highway dijo:


> Siento el ladrillo, pero es que me encanta todo lo que sale de la web de cárpatos, estaría todo el día ahí con las palomitas
> 
> 
> > *In Debt We Trust...* confiados, convencidos de la eterna solvencia del deudor...
> ...



Me parece que el tal Cárpatos no va en la línea de Demóstenes y Marina.


----------



## bonoce (15 Oct 2008)

*Bravo. Sera un ladrillo pero vale la pena*

Bravo. Sera un ladrillo pero vale la pena

Gracias por el copy paste de Carpatos


----------



## kalapa (15 Oct 2008)

*ibex 35*

*9.958,20 -2,60%*


----------



## Räikkonen (15 Oct 2008)

Pues no le queda bajada a esto...

Evolucion Ibex 1993-2008


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2008)

Hoy me he quedado dormido en la siesta.

El VIX a 55.13, ligeramente mál alto que ayer a estas horas. Ahora veremos que hace, hoy es un buen día para que el VIX llegue a 60 de nuevo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2008)

Me voy a mojar:

En poco tiempo IBEX entre 11.000 y 11.600, yo apostaría por un 11.200 
A partir de ahí, abajo cagando leches... por supuesto bastante por debajo de los 8997 de la semana pasada.

A ver si no salgo muy owneado de esta predicción...

Saludos...

PD: Posiblemente ese mini-máximo, coincida con el final de las elecciones USA

Edito para poner que en este momento, el IBEX pierde 400 y el Dow 300 puntos.


----------



## Rocket (15 Oct 2008)

Wall Street esta a punto de perder de nuevo los 9000... y el Ibex los 9900.


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2008)

VIX se dispara a 59.12, hoy vamos a ver fuegos artificiales.


----------



## un marronazo (15 Oct 2008)

ESTOY CONVENCIDA que esto no lo arreglan ya de ninguna manera, se parece mucho a un enfermo terminal. Le hacen transfusiones y esto no hace mas que alargar la agonia. Es que debe joder mucho dejar el poder en manos de otros.


----------



## Neo2007 (15 Oct 2008)

Collons!
No se en Espanya pero sigo con interés un par de fondos alemanes que me interesan:
Viernes: -15%
Lunes: +5%
Martes: +10%
Ahora Miercoles 16:00: -15%

:::
Alguien sabe donde puedo comprar latas de atún baratitas?


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (15 Oct 2008)

DJIA
9,018.92
-292.07
3.14%

NASDAQ
1,736.41
-42.60
 2.39%

S&P 500
961.78
-36.23
 3.63%

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 16:12:26 
9.864,90 *-3,65%*


Esta tarde diversión


----------



## mac1929 (15 Oct 2008)

Parece que va a haber rally de fin de día a la baja. Al ritmo que va le da tiempo de cerrar por debajo del 5% de pérdidas.


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2008)

El VIX sigue coqueteando con el 60 pero aun no llega, acaba de marcar el máximo de hoy en 59.77, ayer llegó a 59.81 en su 'mejor' momento.


----------



## RANGER (15 Oct 2008)

Que poco ha durado la euforia, sólo un día.

A ver Zapatero, si lees esto, la próxima vez que sean 500.000 millones por lo menos, a ver si la _alegría_ dura un poquito más.


----------



## Räikkonen (15 Oct 2008)

Voy por mis palomitas...


----------



## ladrilleitor (15 Oct 2008)

parece que después de lo fuegos artificiales, llega la cruda realidad, como tiene que ser.......


----------



## Jucari (15 Oct 2008)

WS perdiendo el Dow ..los 9000!!!


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (15 Oct 2008)

¿esto que veo es un tobogán?


----------



## Misterio (15 Oct 2008)

Bueno parece que el S&P aguanta el 960 a duras penas, el Ibex pues .. es lo que hay aunque tampoco descarto que ahora recupere terreno.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (15 Oct 2008)




----------



## Bokeron (15 Oct 2008)

Joerrrr qué mareo...

Y ahora qué es lo que pasa?

.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (15 Oct 2008)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


>



se vá por el barranquilloooo...


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2008)

Bueno, yo creo que por ahora esto es lo que hay, no creo que bajemos más en un rato a no ser que pase algo extremo, creo que ya no quedan datos que sacar hoy.


----------



## Rocket (15 Oct 2008)

Que poquito dura la alegria en la casa del 'probe migue'...


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2008)

El VIX tambiñen está girando abajo, no ha llegado a 60 pero se ha quedado bien cerquita.


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Oct 2008)

Para los que les interesen los indices que se correlacionan, lo que hemos visto solo ha sido una rebote tecnico.
Grafico a cierre 14/10/08


----------



## Misterio (15 Oct 2008)

S&P perdiendo los 960, y el Ibex abajo de cabeza.


----------



## iLuso (15 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> S&P perdiendo los 960, y el Ibex abajo de cabeza.



Al Ibex lo acabo de ver a 9756..... ¿ande andará?


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2008)

Pues parece que aun no se han detenido las bajadas que tocaban hoy, el Eurostoxx está a punto de perder el 2600.


----------



## creative (15 Oct 2008)

iLuso dijo:


> Al Ibex lo acabo de ver a 9756..... ¿ande andará?



las 16:46 : 9.743,20 -481,30 (-4,71%)!!!!!!!


Cuanto tonto habra metido dinero el lunes pensando que tod habia acabado ya cuanto tonto...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2008)

Ibex35 -525 Puntos


----------



## adso de melk (15 Oct 2008)

MULDER, ¿cuadra esto con tus teorías?, no es ironía es curiosidad.


----------



## Rocket (15 Oct 2008)

Inestabilidad y volatilidad. Sobra lo demas... y SIN DUDA volveremos a los 8.000 en breve. Incluso mas abajo, mirad las graficas de otras crisis...

Lo de estos dos dias ha sido unicamente un soplo momentaneo que no cambia para nada la tendencia de estos meses bajistas.


----------



## arrhenius (15 Oct 2008)

f5inet dijo:


> yo sigo anunciando lo mismo que ayer: el ibex tocara hoy los 10800 y cerrara en torno al 10400. la caida toca mañana.



madre mia, no hay quien haga previsiones ni siquiera para unas horas..


----------



## Jucari (15 Oct 2008)

Mulder....tengo que reconocer...que tus previsiones acertaron....entonces los proximos dias crees que vendra el gran rebote?..o ya fue demasiado el del lunes...y seguira con la linea bajista?


----------



## ertitoagus (15 Oct 2008)

lo de hoy lo veo como una bajada media de las que vamos a ver hasta llegar al fondo del pozo en el que debe estar el ibex (en mi opinión los 7000). Si vemos bajadas de más del 7% u el 8% durante un par de dias seguidos no es de extrañar que luego venga un rebote del 10% al tercer día que hace que la media del 4-5% de bajada diaría se lleve a cabo de media.

Cuando empecemos a ver valores diarios hacia arriba o hacia abajo en la franja de +-1.5% es cuando se podrá decir que se ha llegado al fondo (que no quiere decir que se vaya a salir de el de inmediato).

todo esto es mi opinión claro está.


----------



## creative (15 Oct 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> lo De Hoy Lo Veo Como Una Bajada Media De Las Que Vamos A Ver Hasta Llegar Al Fondo Del Pozo En El Que Debe Estar El Ibex (en Mi Opinión Los 7000). Si Vemos Bajadas De Más Del 7% U El 8% Durante Un Par De Dias Seguidos No Es De Extrañar Que Luego Venga Un Rebote Del 10% Al Tercer Día Que Hace Que La Media Del 4-5% De Bajada Diaría Se Lleve A Cabo De Media.
> 
> Cuando Empecemos A Ver Valores Diarios Hacia Arriba O Hacia Abajo En La Franja De +-1.5% Es Cuando Se Podrá Decir Que Se Ha Llegado Al Fondo (que No Quiere Decir Que Se Vaya A Salir De El De Inmediato).
> 
> Todo Esto Es Mi Opinión Claro Está.





Welcome To Hell!!!!


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> MULDER, ¿cuadra esto con tus teorías?, no es ironía es curiosidad.



Creo que basta con fijarse en lo que dice mi firma.


----------



## ertitoagus (15 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> Welcome To Hell!!!!



¿te has molestado en poner cada palabra con la primera letra en mayúsculas de mi post o es algún tipo de plugin de tu navegador?:


----------



## TakaTaka (15 Oct 2008)

Parece que el rescate ha servido de poco...

Dentro de poco estaremos igual que antes del rescate...ah...pero con un trillon de dolares menos...


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Mulder....tengo que reconocer...que tus previsiones acertaron....entonces los proximos dias crees que vendra el gran rebote?..o ya fue demasiado el del lunes...y seguira con la linea bajista?



Todo se está cumpliendo perfectamente de momento, mañana deberiamos rebotar, aunque tal vez no lo hagamos desde la mañana, incluso podría ser que no se rebote hasta que abran los americanos, pero de que habrá rebote vertical estoy muy seguro.

Los números rojos de hoy confirman los verdes de mañana.


----------



## iLuso (15 Oct 2008)

Ibex.... 9675 y bajando....


----------



## MundoGrua (15 Oct 2008)

a toda vela hacia el puerto de Hostia.


----------



## tonuel (15 Oct 2008)

Joder, el ibex de fiesta y yo con estos pelos... :

Ibex 35 a la 17:08; -5,52%

9660 ptos





Saludos


----------



## rosonero (15 Oct 2008)

En breve vuelve a animarse este post 

El rally de los últimos días es tan bestia que cayendo un 5 % no es noticia todavía en ningún diario digital


----------



## ertitoagus (15 Oct 2008)

TakaTaka dijo:


> Parece que el rescate ha servido de poco...
> 
> Dentro de poco estaremos igual que antes del rescate...ah...pero con un trillon de dolares menos...



El rescate solo va a salvar a los bancos de quebrar, en ningún caso va a conseguir evitar que las bolsas se pongan a un nivel sin influencias "especuladoras burbujeras".

Lo importante en estos momentos es en que posición te quedas estratégicamente (como pais) una vez se purgue todo lo "sobrante".

Por un lado se que en España nos vamos a hacer mucha pupita, pero por otro me estoy empezando a dar cuenta que el caracter de la gente por aquí va a hacer que el golpe en apariencia sea menos fuerte que en los paises vecinos. Creo que somos insuperables en eso de improvisar soluciones y adaptarnos a la situación.


----------



## TakaTaka (15 Oct 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> El rescate solo va a salvar a los bancos de quebrar, en ningún caso va a conseguir evitar que las bolsas se pongan a un nivel sin influencias "especuladoras burbujeras".
> 
> Lo importante en estos momentos es en que posición te quedas estratégicamente (como pais) una vez se purgue todo lo "sobrante".
> 
> Por un lado se que en España nos vamos a hacer mucha pupita, pero por otro me estoy empezando a dar cuenta que el caracter de la gente por aquí va a hacer que el golpe en apariencia sea menos fuerte que en los paises vecinos. Creo que somos insuperables en eso de improvisar soluciones y adaptarnos a la situación.



Creo que Zapatero se va a reunir con la Duquesa de Alba para que se case y se vendan mas Holas y menos periodicos...


----------



## Snake (15 Oct 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> En breve vuelve a animarse este post
> 
> El rally de los últimos días es tan bestia que cayendo un 5 % no es noticia todavía en ningún diario digital



Es que ZP convocó el lunes a los dueños de los principales medios de comunicación para decirles que suavicen sus noticias sobre la crisis... si la gente normal con alguna inversión en bolsa viese la caidita, podría intentar vender corriendo, agravando la bajada


----------



## CHARLIE (15 Oct 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> En breve vuelve a animarse este post




¡Hombre, faltaría más!

Es que si el tema realmente mejorase, este hilo y yo caeríamos EN EL OLVIDO!

Y eso no pué se, COHONE.

Saludos


----------



## dillei (15 Oct 2008)

¿Volveran a bajar tipos en plan medida desesperada?

:


----------



## ertitoagus (15 Oct 2008)

TakaTaka dijo:


> Creo que Zapatero se va a reunir con la Duquesa de Alba para que se case y se vendan mas Holas y menos periodicos...





Aplicando aquello que siempre es más facil pegar lo malo al vecino que aprender de lo bueno suyo, me estoy empezando a oler que algunos de nuestros vecinos van a estar tentados de aplicar la formula "española" para poner en marcha la rueda, no os estrañe que ahora se pongan de moda los tochos en otros lares.


----------



## Rocket (15 Oct 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Aplicando aquello que siempre es más facil pegar lo malo al vecino que aprender de lo bueno suyo, me estoy empezando a oler que algunos de nuestros vecinos van a estar tentados de aplicar la formula "española" para poner en marcha la rueda, no os estrañe que ahora se pongan de moda los tochos en otros lares.



Ya se esta inflando una nueva burbuja inmobiliaria en paises como Marruecos, Argelia, Bulgaria, Rumania o Lituania. Y encima la mayoria de los que alli construyen son ladrilleros desterrados de aqui...


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2008)

De Cárpatos:



> A pesar de lo que pueda parecer con esta desplome, según los boletines especializados en los movimientos de los hedge que operan a corto en el mini S&P, hoy dejan claro en sus crónicas que los hedge lo que están buscando son puntos para entrar largos.
> 
> Su teoría ya saben desde hace días que era rebote muy fuerte al alza y búsqueda de cortos. Ahora están en ello.
> 
> ...



Hoy mucho de lo que dice Cárpatos está confirmando mi ticket, esta es una más. El rebote vertical está cerca y vendrá mañana.


----------



## Rocket (15 Oct 2008)

Y tenemos a Sacyr perdiendo casi un 10%... como una campeona.

Cada vez se parece mas a colonial...  Y dudo que se recupere como Santander o Banco Popular lo haran cuando lleguen tiempos mejores.


----------



## tonuel (15 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> El rebote vertical está cerca y vendrá mañana.



Comentarios como los suyos me amargan el dia... :


Saludos


----------



## ertitoagus (15 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Ya se esta inflando una nueva burbuja inmobiliaria en paises como Marruecos, Argelia, Bulgaria, Rumania o Lituania. Y encima la mayoria de los que alli construyen son ladrilleros desterrados de aqui...



yo apuntaba al hamijo Sarkozy si mal no recuerdo uno de sus planes era intentar que el populacho gabacho se empepitara como aquí.

Estoy convencido que más de un pais de los fuertes de europa va a estar tentado de salir de esta empepitando al personal. Ya saben por españa que dar para entrar "en la champions lig" en poco tiempo (y salir de ella en menos tiempo todavia  ), pero no hay nadie más cortoplacista que la clase politica.....


----------



## tonuel (15 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a la 17:26; -6,16%

9592 ptos





Saludos


----------



## arrhenius (15 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Comentarios como los suyos me amargan el dia... :
> 
> 
> Saludos



mete pasta en bolsa, si sube, ganas pasta, si baja, te mofas un poco de las predicciones y yasta.

WIN-WIN


----------



## Rocket (15 Oct 2008)

Que perdemos los 9600...

Edito: perdidos! IBEX-35 17:26 h. 9698


----------



## William_ (15 Oct 2008)

En diez minutos lo perdemos.


----------



## iLuso (15 Oct 2008)

Acabamos de ver los 9598....


----------



## William_ (15 Oct 2008)

ya lo hemos perdido, en 1 minuto.


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2008)

Atentos que el VIX ya está en 60.86! de ahí que caigamos a plomo y se rebasen soportes como si fueran mantequilla.


----------



## Rocket (15 Oct 2008)

William_ dijo:


> En diez minutos lo perdemos.



Lo que perdemos en 10 minutos si esto no parase serian los 9.000


----------



## Misterio (15 Oct 2008)

No se si mañana habrá subida vertical, pero hoy fijo que es hostia vertical.


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Comentarios como los suyos me amargan el dia... :
> 
> 
> Saludos



Disfrute del día de hoy en todo su esplendor.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (15 Oct 2008)

hostión del 15


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (15 Oct 2008)

me parece que van a tener que inyectar otros 2 billones de euros para que suba la bolsa durante 2 días más---- vuelve la crisis


----------



## William_ (15 Oct 2008)

Otra vez se nos va para arriba.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (15 Oct 2008)

ahora rebota con fuerza... se habrá ido solbes de compras???


----------



## Rocket (15 Oct 2008)

Mmm... como se nota a los tiburones de ultima hora... parece ser que algo se ha arreglado, aunque no mucho. 

Pero hay que andar con mucho ojo, que estos espabilaos venden treinta segundos antes de las 17:35 y te lian una muy parda!


----------



## panoli (15 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> me parece que van a tener que inyectar otros 2 billones de euros para que suba la bolsa durante 2 días más---- vuelve la crisis



No nos vamos a poner melindrosos por un par de billones más, que sea cuatro y listo!


----------



## fmartin (15 Oct 2008)

vuelta a la realidad....menos mal que juega la selección, si no ejpain podría llegar a preocuparse y todo...


----------



## ghkghk (15 Oct 2008)

Lo del rebote vertical mañana es hacia arriba o hacia abajo?


----------



## oscahie (15 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> De Cárpatos:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoy mucho de lo que dice Cárpatos está confirmando mi ticket, esta es una más. El rebote vertical está cerca y vendrá mañana.



Te veo muy convencido e incluso te atreves a ponerlo en tu firma... te das cuenta de que te puedes llevar un owned muy majo, ¿no?  Están los mercados demasiado inestables para ponerse en modo rappel... suerte anyway.


----------



## elefante (15 Oct 2008)

Lo reseñable no es que baje o suba hoy, si no los bandazos que pega de un día para otro. De casi cualquier sistema que se comporte de esta manera podría decirse que está a punto de romperse.


----------



## Rocket (15 Oct 2008)

Pues perdio finalmente los 9700... cerro a 9.699 

Y manyana es un autentico misterio... aunque yo diria que va para abajo. Ya veremos que pasa con el Dow.


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2008)

oscahie dijo:


> Te veo muy convencido e incluso te atreves a ponerlo en tu firma... te das cuenta de que te puedes llevar un owned muy majo, ¿no?  Están los mercados demasiado inestables para ponerse en modo rappel... suerte anyway.



Creo que si mi ticket falla en vez de ser owned del día voy a ser el owned del mes 

Pero estoy bastante convencido de que va a ser así.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (15 Oct 2008)

el SAN vuelve a bajar de 10 €, mientras banesto es el único valor en verde....


----------



## Mitsou (15 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que si mi ticket falla en vez de ser owned del día voy a ser el owned del mes
> 
> Pero estoy bastante convencido de que va a ser así.



tranquilo, hasta llegar al owned del tío ese de los 17000 puntos te queda mucho margen


----------



## tonuel (15 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a la 17:38; -5,06%

9706 ptos



Ahí se nos quedó el ibex... buena cifra para abrir los telediarios... 




Saludos


----------



## Desencantado (15 Oct 2008)

Está tan jodida la cosa que, debido a la crisis económica, ya hablan en la Bolsa de Madrid de cambiar el Parquet por Tarima Flotante! :


----------



## belier (15 Oct 2008)

El Ibex como siempre: cuando el Dow se mete en faena va y lo planta...


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Oct 2008)

¿Habéis visto el Dow "Down"?

* Dow Jones Industrial Average (^DJI ) A las 18:06 : 8.987,54 323,45 (3,47%) 
*


----------



## tasator (15 Oct 2008)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto el Dow "Down"?
> 
> * Dow Jones Industrial Average (^DJI ) A las 18:06 : 8.987,54 323,45 (3,47%)
> *




El DJ lleva "coqueteando" un par de horas con el 9000, veremos hacía donde rompe.


----------



## JMK (15 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Ibex 35 a la 17:38; -5,06%
> 
> 9706 ptos
> 
> ...



Que te lo has creído!!!! Pues anda que no les ha venido bien la sanción al Ath. de Madrid ni nada!!!!


----------



## SNB4President (15 Oct 2008)

Pues sí, al final del Tom rompió los 9.000. 

A las 18:29 : 8.935,93 - 375,06 (4,03%)


----------



## supertrasgu (15 Oct 2008)

Antenista dijo:


> Joder, otro pedazo de owned al foro y ya van unos cuantos...



Me descojono. Como owneador de trolls, este hilo no tiene precio.


----------



## pacomer (15 Oct 2008)

Pues de acuerdo al guión, han soltado lastre cuando era de esperar. Los banquitos y demás han cobrado dos veces, del dinero público que se ha descontado en estos dos días y de los piezas que se han tragado las acciones. Nada, hacen falta nuevas inyecciones para que la bolsa siga rebotando en plan especulador. 

Gracias a los políticos esta va a ser la peor crisis económica de toda la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Oct 2008)

Pasando a fundamentales, joder que mania con los analisis tecnicos.



















Como ya lo repetido varias veces os pongo solo el link, correlación Baltic Dry Index - S&P 500
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...7-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-589.html#post1138460

El paro subiendo a nivel mundial, las ventas y el comercio mundial bajando, no creo que haya un rebote serio durantes meses, ahora rebotillos para coger incautos los que querais.

Nptp: revisado por errores ortograficos graves


----------



## un marronazo (15 Oct 2008)

el petroleo a 70$ : esto está peor cada momento que pasa:

Wall Street  -470


----------



## madroño (15 Oct 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pasando a fundamentales, *joder que mania con los analisis tecnicos.*
> 
> El paro subidiendo a nivel mundial, las ventas y el comercio mundial bajando, no creo que haya un rebote serio durantes meses, ahora rebotillos para cojer incautos los que querais.



Es que ya sabes el analisis tecnico era muy chik y estaba de moda, pero hay que reconocer que el fundamental se las traia/trae tambien, todavia me acuerdo de los analisis fundamentales de terra a 300€.


----------



## William_ (15 Oct 2008)

DEjamos los 9600.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (15 Oct 2008)

Joder... no se puede uno marchar un par de horas que se pierde la fiesta

Festival del humor:

U.S. Markets close in 2 hrs, 22 mins

Symbol Value Change Percentage Change
DJIA 8,805.23 -505.76 -5.43%
NASDAQ 1,678.11 -100.90 -5.67%
S&P 500 932.14 -65.87 -6,60%.


----------



## Misterio (15 Oct 2008)

Esta pegando un hostión USA de aupa, supongo que en breve toca comprar acciones y levantar esto porque sino se nos va un 8 o 9% abajo.


----------



## El_Presi (15 Oct 2008)

La Bolsa de Sao Paulo suspende negocios al perder más del 10%
19:41

La Bolsa de Valores de Sao Paulo suspendió hoy temporalmente las negociaciones por media hora, luego de que su índice Ibovespa alcanzara una caída de más del 10%.

La fuerte baja activó a las 14.25 hora local (17.25 GMT) el mecanismo que suspende automáticamente la subasta para evitar un contagio del pánico.

Es la cuarta vez en las últimas dos semanas que el mecanismo es activado para evitar mayores pérdidas en el mercado bursátil.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Oct 2008)

¡¡Joder!! que los fines de semana los quiero para descansar, no para ponerme a temblar...

Zapatero dixit (en privado como el otro)


----------



## nam (15 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> el petroleo a 70$ : esto está peor cada momento que pasa:
> 
> Wall Street  -470



Lo mejor que puede pasar ahora mismo. Los individuos y la industria necesita energia barata para sobrevivir.


----------



## nam (15 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Esta pegando un hostión USA de aupa, supongo que en breve toca comprar acciones y levantar esto porque sino se nos va un 8 o 9% abajo.



Veremos que pasa dentro de una hora (sobre las tres en NY) cuando los hedge funds empiezen a dar ordenes. Seran ordenes de venta o de compra? ahi veremos como acaba el dia.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (15 Oct 2008)

nam dijo:


> Veremos que pasa dentro de una hora (sobre las tres en NY) cuando los hedge funds empiezen a dar ordenes. Seran ordenes de venta o de compra? ahi veremos como acaba el dia.



Yo desde lo del viernes pasado ya me creo cualquier cosa...

De momento perdidos los 8800

8,789.06 -521.93 -5.61%


----------



## Samzer (15 Oct 2008)

nam dijo:


> Lo mejor que puede pasar ahora mismo. Los individuos y la industria necesita energia barata para sobrevivir.



Muy optimista veo eso, el petroleo si baja de 70$, los expertos dicen que en cuestión de días llegará a los 50$. La trampa está en que los combustibles de automoción no van a bajar mucho y con esa diferencia los gobiernos van a recaudar algo de lo que están perdiendo por otros lados, ojalá me equivoque pero me temo que no.


----------



## Jucari (15 Oct 2008)

A las 3 cuando entren los Hedge...subidón...para prepararse mañana ....que habra una subidita maja..... si esto es que ya no sigue ninguna regla.... lo que menos te esperas sucede....es LAS VEGAS!!!....

Edito: la madre del amor hermoso : -546


----------



## William_ (15 Oct 2008)

Perdemos los 9500


----------



## Pindik87 (15 Oct 2008)

Bueno tras la pausa que se tomaron el lunes y ayer los norteamericanos, hoy volvemos a tener una buena caída que puede provocar que mañana en Europa también abrimos otra vez bajando.


----------



## EcceHomo (15 Oct 2008)

El gráfico a 5 días es muy elocuente. Ahora mismo estamos en el mismo nivel que la apertura del lunes y bajando.

Gráfico a 5 días del Dow Cojones

¿2 días?

Pues vaya plan de rescate, oiga.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (15 Oct 2008)

DJ -6.02% :


----------



## nam (15 Oct 2008)

Samzer dijo:


> Muy optimista veo eso, el petroleo si baja de 70$, los expertos dicen que en cuestión de días llegará a los 50$. La trampa está en que los combustibles de automoción no van a bajar mucho y con esa diferencia los gobiernos van a recaudar algo de lo que están perdiendo por otros lados, ojalá me equivoque pero me temo que no.



Deberia quedarse entre 60-65$ para finales de anyo y estar por ahi durante un tiempo. No descarto que llegue a 50 o mas bajo dependiendo de la economia real.

60-50 seria un precio ideal para una recuperacion economica en el medio-largo plazo y siguiria siendo caro lo que incentivaria nuevas tecnologias.


----------



## Rocket (15 Oct 2008)

Sao Paulo cierra por seguridad cuando superaba un 10% de caídas, el Dow se desploma, y S&P han revisado la bolsa de madrid a negativa... 

Bueno, ahora si que podremos ver aparecer los 7.000 por las bolsas...


----------



## pacomer (15 Oct 2008)

<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002018E.gif" border=0 ></a>


----------



## El_Presi (15 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Sao Paulo cierra por seguridad cuando superaba un 10% de caídas, el Dow se desploma, y S&P han revisado la bolsa de madrid a negativa...
> 
> Bueno, ahora si que podremos ver aparecer los 7.000 por las bolsas...



la bolsa de Madrid no, el ayuntamiento


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> A las 3 cuando entren los Hedge...subidón...para prepararse mañana ....que habra una subidita maja..... si esto es que ya no sigue ninguna regla.... lo que menos te esperas sucede....es LAS VEGAS!!!....



¡Exacto! Cuando uno comprende este punto es cuando está listo para entrar en la bolsa. Aunque yo no lo llamaría casino, hay unas reglas que suelen cumplirse, son muy difíciles de ver pero se acaban cumpliendo.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (15 Oct 2008)

nam dijo:


> Deberia quedarse entre 60-65$ para finales de anyo y estar por ahi durante un tiempo. No descarto que llegue a 50 o mas bajo dependiendo de la economia real.
> 
> 60-50 seria un precio ideal para una recuperacion economica en el medio-largo plazo y siguiria siendo caro lo que incentivaria nuevas tecnologias.



Algunos se olvidan o no "saben"... que la OPEP se reune en Viena e 18 de noviembre que los 100 "dolores" es el precio que ven justo, el que consideran que las economías pueden resistir, haya recesión o no.


SE RECORTA LA PRODUCCIÓN UN MILLÓN DE BARRILES Y DIRECTOS AL "100"...

ASI ES EL PETRÓLEO Y ASÍ LO PAGAREMOS


----------



## elchema (15 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> ¡Exacto! Cuando uno comprende este punto es cuando está listo para entrar en la bolsa. Aunque yo no lo llamaría casino, hay unas reglas que suelen cumplirse, son muy difíciles de ver pero se acaban cumpliendo.



hoy debe ser un dia negro para ti...se nota que eres especulata total


----------



## Durmiente (15 Oct 2008)

nam dijo:


> Deberia quedarse entre 60-65$ para finales de anyo y estar por ahi durante un tiempo. No descarto que llegue a 50 o mas bajo dependiendo de la economia real.
> 
> 60-50 seria un precio ideal para una recuperacion economica en el medio-largo plazo y siguiria siendo caro lo que incentivaria nuevas tecnologias.



A nada que toque los 70 (0 sea, ya), recortan la producción (en cifras significativas) y luego a esperar un invierno frio


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2008)

Comienzan las compras de Paulson... 150 puntos en 10 minutos recuperados...

Dow Jones -449 puntos

Saludos...


----------



## jaialro (15 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> A las 3 cuando entren los Hedge...subidón...para prepararse mañana ....que habra una subidita maja..... si esto es que ya no sigue ninguna regla.... lo que menos te esperas sucede....es LAS VEGAS!!!....
> 
> Edito: la madre del amor hermoso : -546



A estos yo les daba de ostias por vender por culpa de las operaciones a crédito contraídas con los bancos que les han poedido mas garantías y han dicho que tururu.Masivo cierre de cortos de los hegde founds


----------



## EcceHomo (15 Oct 2008)

Ya está aqui:







LA MANO DE DIOS.


----------



## adso de melk (15 Oct 2008)

Pues los futuros están en negativo, que emocionante el día de mañana, 

MULDER VS MADMAXISTAS ( yo lo soy pero no se que va a pasar mañana)


si aciertas invita a gambas que te vas a forrar con lo que ha caído hoy.


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2008)

elchema dijo:


> hoy debe ser un dia negro para ti...se nota que eres especulata total



Yo puedo operar con largos o con cortos, me importa muy poco si sube o baja, para mi los días negros son cuando pierdo y los días rosados cuando gano, lo que haga la bolsa me trae sin cuidado mientras a mi me vaya bien. Lo que hay que entender es que la bolsa es un mercado especulativo y cualquier mercado especulativo se rige por el sentimiento contrario.

Es lo mismo que cuando los triunfadores del pisito dicen 'metete ahora o perderás el tren' mientras la vivienda sube una barbaridad, lo correcto es no comprar, si lo haces estás perdido como le ha ocurrido a tantos y tantos empepitados. Odio que se especule con la vivienda pero durante estos años la historia ha sido así.


----------



## Jucari (15 Oct 2008)

Mulder...ves posible que el DJ...mañana supere los 10000??...veo que si la posibilidad de los hedge entren a saco...mañana sera escalar el everest...

Edit: lo que me preocupa son los futuros del Ibex....nose nose


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> Pues los futuros están en negativo, que emocionante el día de mañana,
> 
> MULDER VS MADMAXISTAS ( yo lo soy pero no se que va a pasar mañana)
> 
> ...



Yo estoy con Mulder el viernes hay vencimiento de futuros, y eso es intocable...


----------



## Jucari (15 Oct 2008)

eccehomo dijo:


> ya Está Aqui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se Llama "hedge Founds"...


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (15 Oct 2008)

Samzer dijo:


> Muy optimista veo eso, el petroleo si baja de 70$, los expertos dicen que en cuestión de días llegará a los 50$. La trampa está en que los combustibles de automoción no van a bajar mucho y con esa diferencia los gobiernos van a recaudar algo de lo que están perdiendo por otros lados, ojalá me equivoque pero me temo que no.



En la gasolinera del Alcampo, la gasolina de 95 octanos a 1,09€, aunque creo que tendrian que bajar bastante mas, el petroleo esta a la mitad que hace solo unos meses.


----------



## nam (15 Oct 2008)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Algunos se olvidan o no "saben"... que la OPEP se reune en Viena e 18 de noviembre que los 100 "dolores" es el precio que ven justo, el que consideran que las economías pueden resistir, haya recesión o no.
> 
> 
> SE RECORTA LA PRODUCCIÓN UN MILLÓN DE BARRILES Y DIRECTOS AL "100"...
> ...



Me pregunto si los paises de la OPEP necesitan "recursos" o no. Si ponen el precio a $100 van a tener menor demanda, a lo bestia, con la recesion en la que estamos. Si lo ponen a 60-70 la demanda no se les iria para abajo y a la vez no estrangularian los paises (EEUU y Europa) donde tienen invertidos la mayoria de sus sovereign funds. :


----------



## ronald29780 (15 Oct 2008)

Tampoco todo van a ser noticias malas:

El precio implicito del SAN a través del SOV ha llegado a 7,93 €.

Mis felicitaciones, Señor Botin...


----------



## wolf45 (15 Oct 2008)

mañana es el dia:


----------



## wolf45 (15 Oct 2008)

Bromas aparte, sigo manteniendo mi opinion, los mercados mundiales, el sistema financiero, es como si tuviera vida propia, sabe que tiene partes podridas, y por mucho que hagan todos los gobiernos, no habra clama, hasta expulsar esa parte dañada, con el problema economico que pueda acarrear, paro, crisis etc.

Hasta que no se haya depurado todo el sistema, no habra paz, e incluso cuanto mas intenten taparlo sea con dinero o avales de los gobiernos, mas fuerte podria ser la explosion final, el mismo sistema debe extirpar el mal.


----------



## JAC 59 (15 Oct 2008)

Expléndido artículo de Daniel Gómez Cañete (editor de crisisenergetica.org): 

SOSTENIBLE -Opinión

*¿Ya no nos preocupa el petróleo?* 

La crisis financiera ha acabado con las subidas del petróleo, pero ¿ya ha pasado la crisis petrolera? Con el petróleo cayendo por debajo de los 90 dólares el barril y una economía global amenazada seriamente por el colapso de los bancos de inversión, ¿a quién le preocupa ahora la crisis del petróleo?

Si la crisis financiera internacional, como parece más probable cada día que pasa, desemboca en una recesión global, se espera que la demanda de petróleo y de la energía en general disminuyan. De hecho, existe una clara relación entre el PIB y el consumo de energía: a mayor crecimiento económico, mayor consumo energético. Si bien es cierto que en las últimas décadas y en los países industrializados esta relación se ha desacoplado, en términos globales y en magnitudes absolutas la relación se mantiene. Este desacople entre crecimiento económico y consumo energético tiene sus principales causas en el empleo de combustibles de mayor densidad energética, como el gas natural en substitución del carbón, y la deslocalización de la actividad económica: por ejemplo, el 28% del consumo total de China, así como el 34% de sus emisiones de CO2, hay que atribuirlos a la producción de bienes para la exportación.

Es probable entonces que de agravarse y extenderse la crisis incluso a los países que han experimentado un fuerte crecimiento económico en los últimos años (China, India o Brasil, entre otros), el consumo energético, y con este el consumo de petróleo, caiga, haciendo bajar, como ya está sucediendo, los precios. Desde el punto de vista convencional, es una buena noticia, ya que demuestra que la ley de la oferta y la demanda funciona, y de paso, con unos precios de la energía más bajos, disminuye el efecto inflacionario que el alza de estos precios causan en la economía en general.

Sin embargo la realidad es algo más compleja. Ya en 2006, la Agencia Internacional de la Energía (AIE), en su World Energy Outlook 2006, afirmaba que 

"El futuro energético que estamos creando es insostenible. Si continuamos como antes, el suministro energético para satisfacer las necesidades de la economía mundial durante los próximos 25 años es demasiado vulnerable al fracaso debido a la falta de inversión, la catástrofe medioambiental o la repentina interrupción del suministro".
'Una prolongada recesión económica global pondría en peligro las inversiones necesarias para tener un futuro energético sostenible' La agencia proponía un escenario alternativo al desastre de continuar con las políticas actuales, y este suponía una inversión de 20 billones de dólares hasta 2030. Para poner en perspectiva esta cifra, supondrían 800.000 millones de dólares anuales de aquí a 2030, 100.000 millones de dólares más que el plan estadounidense para comprar los activos tóxicos. Y no hay que olvidar que en el escenario que propone la AIE, se pretende que el crecimiento de la demanda energética sea menor del esperado. 
La situación del sistema energético global es precaria y necesita de una fuerte inversión para asegurar el suministro y evitar empeorar el cambio climático. Y una prolongada recesión económica global pondría en peligro las inversiones necesarias para tener un futuro energético sostenible.

En el mercado del petróleo se impondrá un nuevo equilibrio. Si la demanda cae muy por debajo de la capacidad de producción, los precios se mantendrán bajos (relativos a los máximos de 2008), pero históricamente caros. Pero dado que la capacidad de producción depende cada vez más de un barril marginal caro (petróleos de aguas ultraprofundas, petróleos no convencionales superpesados, etc), es posible que el deterioro económico afecte más a las inversiones energéticas de lo que la caída de la demanda pueda compensar, y eso significará que de nuevo la economía se vería afectada por los límites físicos al crecimiento impuestos por los recursos energéticos: una crisis energética subyacente en un escenario de depresión económica general, una peligrosa novedad respecto a anteriores periodos de decrecimiento económico forzado.


----------



## Egam (15 Oct 2008)

Mañana va a ser un dia gracioso... Las bolsas americanas pierden ya entre el 6 y el 7%...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (15 Oct 2008)

Symbol Value Change Percentage Change
DJIA 8,765.48 -545.51 -5.86%
NASDAQ 1,669.76 -109.25 -6.14%
S&P 500 928.44 -69.57 -6.97%

Enga que remontamos!!


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (15 Oct 2008)

Juas!

DJIA 8,749.23 -561.76 -6.03%
NASDAQ 1,665.17 -113.84 -6.40%
S&P 500 925.97 -72.04 -7.22%


----------



## Jucari (15 Oct 2008)

Pierde 600 puntos...los HEDGE ME HAN FALLADO...


----------



## comparto-piso (15 Oct 2008)

lo gracioso es que un 6% ya no parece tan espectacular. un 8% estaria mejor. A ver si en los 15 min que faltan.....


----------



## creative (15 Oct 2008)

comparto-piso dijo:


> lo gracioso es que un 6% ya no parece tan espectacular. un 8% estaria mejor. A ver si en los 15 min que faltan.....



ya se queda corto si mo pasa del 10% no sorprende ya a nadie


----------



## Jucari (15 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> ya se queda corto si mo pasa del 10% no sorprende ya a nadie



un 7,75% de S&P no te sorprendre?????....Buffff

Edit: -7% DJ....Ostión final...


----------



## creative (15 Oct 2008)

a estas alturas de la pelicula? pues la verdad es que no,lo unico es curioso despues de esas medidas excepcionales en la maquina de hacer billetes la bolsa no se recupera, eso si


----------



## comparto-piso (15 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> un 7,75% de S&P no te sorprendre?????....Buffff



hace unos meses un 4% de subida o bajada me dejaba con la boca abierta pero despues de ver subidas o bajadas en indices mundiales de 12 o 13 % un 6% como que no parece sorprendente


----------



## tasator (15 Oct 2008)

Se va el caimán, se va por la barranquilla....

Cayendo ya el 7%


----------



## nicklessss (15 Oct 2008)

*Duracell.... y sigue....y sigue...*

19:55:12 8635,26 -7,18%


----------



## creative (15 Oct 2008)

ahora se esta cojiendo velocidad de crucero!!!


----------



## panoramix (15 Oct 2008)

¿Y la mano de Dios?


Ah, ya la veo


----------



## Caída a Plomo (15 Oct 2008)

Me cito a mi mismo más abajo.

Si es que no podía suceder otra cosa más que retomar la senda bajista, sobretodo teniendo en cuenta el nivel intelectual de los que querían entrar 

Lo que no esperaba es que fuera a echarme unas risas tan pronto 




Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Pues esta semana pasada he podido ver que hay muchísima gente esperando una señal en el mercado para entrar a saco. Yo creo que esa señal se ha producido y que en esta semana entrarán con toda su artillería.
> 
> Esa 'gente' son algunas personas con las que alguna vez hablo de bolsa para tantearles pues sé les va.
> 
> ...


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (15 Oct 2008)

ya está---- NUEVA SEMANA NEGRA

será el 22 de octubre


----------



## Garrafone (15 Oct 2008)

8.589 -722


----------



## comparto-piso (15 Oct 2008)

-7.74%

pillando carrerilla. les va a salvar la campana


----------



## Garrafone (15 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> ya está---- NUEVA SEMANA NEGRA
> 
> será el 22 de octubre



Que pasa el 22 ? Esque he leído mucho esa fecha


----------



## creative (15 Oct 2008)

8%%%%%!!!!!!


----------



## Misterio (15 Oct 2008)

Vaya final la madre del cordero, 9% del S&P.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (15 Oct 2008)

coy el vix en 64!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## tonuel (15 Oct 2008)

Saludos


----------



## Jucari (15 Oct 2008)

Joder...perdiendo -775

Esto no lo esperaba yo....y lo peor....futuros del IBEX perdiendo un -4%


----------



## nicklessss (15 Oct 2008)

*Cierre*

Menos mal que faltan 2 minutos para cerrar, sino se va al 7000 hoy mismo


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (15 Oct 2008)

pero quien coño venden el ultimo minuto, como para que baje un 1 %


----------



## comparto-piso (15 Oct 2008)

-8,21%

ya estamos en el -8 jeje


----------



## Garrafone (15 Oct 2008)

Nasdaq -8.14 1633 puntos

S&P -9.14 904 puntos


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (15 Oct 2008)

el 22 de octubre... no lo puedo decir porque me denunciarían..... pero es un banco que quiere ser tuyo


----------



## tonuel (15 Oct 2008)

*MULDER....*


*Pásame tu análisis... * 




Saludos


----------



## loblesa (15 Oct 2008)

Bonito precipucio final jeje

http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^DJI#chart1:symbol=^dji;range=1d;indicator=volume;charttype=line;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=on;source=undefined


----------



## ronald29780 (15 Oct 2008)

Cachis la mar...

El S&P bajando un 9%:


----------



## Garrafone (15 Oct 2008)

Futuros IBEX 35 cayendo 330 puntos


----------



## Pat Garrett (15 Oct 2008)

onde conio están juanmax, antenitas y compañía.

Que predigan lo que va a pasar mañana :

Seguro que esto es un estornudo, mañana las bolsas mundiales subirán un 10%, como los pisos hace 5 años.

El esnifar polvo de ladrillo es lo que tiene. Todo sube un 10% (menos el salario y los polvos mensuales que echamos)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Oct 2008)

Cooooño!!

-735

Que alguien despierte a Paulson de la siesta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ronald29780 (15 Oct 2008)

Al final ha sido buena idea de cambiar el Lunes los largos de TEF por cortos del SAN


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (15 Oct 2008)

ya ha cerrado, como si paulson se revienta la cabeza contra las columnas de la fachada del wall street, ya no puede hacer nada...

creo que -8% down

-9% el SandP

será el 22-10


----------



## El_Presi (15 Oct 2008)

la subasta del nasdaq y del s&p brutal


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo puedo operar con largos o con cortos, me importa muy poco si sube o baja, para mi los días negros son cuando pierdo y los días rosados cuando gano, lo que haga la bolsa me trae sin cuidado mientras a mi me vaya bien. Lo que hay que entender es que la bolsa es un mercado especulativo y cualquier mercado especulativo se rige por el sentimiento contrario.



Ya lo voy pillando...tenemos a nuestro Juanlui propio !!

Sentimiento contrario=Todo al revés de lo que diga Mulder


----------



## creative (15 Oct 2008)

el_presi dijo:


> la Subasta Del Nasdaq Y Del S&p Brutal



Comente Presi


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> al Final Ha Sido Buena Idea De Cambiar El Lunes Los Largos De Tef Por Cortos Del San:d



++++++++++++++1


----------



## Garrafone (15 Oct 2008)

Que alguien ponga la foto de los de la bolsa de frankfort el lunes, con el pie de foto...

"Burbujistas disfrutando de la caída"


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Oct 2008)

Dow 8,577.91 -733.08 -7.87% 

Nasdaq 1,628.33 -150.68 -8.47% 

S&P 500 907.84 -90.17 -9.03%


----------



## Antenista (15 Oct 2008)

¿Es que no habéis aprendido nada de los owneds anteriores? Caéis en la misma piedra dos veces, otra vez el histerismo y las chorradas típicas de pajilleros. Sois igualitos que los aficionados del fútbol.

Cuando esté el dow por los 6000 pts que es una cifra normalita, entonces ya hablaremos.


----------



## Pindik87 (15 Oct 2008)

Qué medidas van a proponer esta semana? No creo que puedan resucitar al muerto viviente. Esta crisis les va a costar a los americanos lo que no está escrito y creo que nosotros tampoco nos vamos a salvar con los superplanes de rescate también conocidos por regalo a la banca.


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Oct 2008)

bastante hay en este hilo para que otro venga.... creo que llevo 5...


----------



## Garrafone (15 Oct 2008)

Futuros Ibex -365


----------



## elfin (15 Oct 2008)

¿Qué creeis que pasará mañana?


----------



## Borjita burbujas (15 Oct 2008)




----------



## chameleon (15 Oct 2008)

crudo brent bajando de 70 dólares

madre mía que gran ostia nos espera mañana!!! (y para adivinar esto no hacen falta mucho fibonachi ni teorías de líneas xD)


----------



## adso de melk (15 Oct 2008)

al cielo mañana?


----------



## Jucari (15 Oct 2008)

elfin dijo:


> ¿Qué creeis que pasará mañana?



Mañana...bajada de principio...y subida final para futuros del viernes....para seguir con el rally bajista...


----------



## Alexandros (15 Oct 2008)

Antenista dijo:


> ¿Es que no habéis aprendido nada de los owneds anteriores? Caéis en la misma piedra dos veces, otra vez el histerismo y las chorradas típicas de pajilleros. Sois igualitos que los aficionados del fútbol.
> 
> Cuando esté el dow por los 6000 pts que es una cifra normalita, entonces ya hablaremos.



Gráfico del Dow a 10 años.


----------



## nief (15 Oct 2008)

Vamos a ver las noticias hoy diciendo que en caso de quiebra de banco quieren que la gente cobre en 3 dias maximo... no creeis que lo quieren tener todo preparado para que la gente no se acojone cuando empiecen a quebrar bancos!?

Seamos serios, aqui tienen que quebrar muchos... lo que pasa es que la histeria si no se controla puede arrastrarlos a todos!

Pienso que alguno va a caer pronto porque no los pueden aguantar a todos, habra que dejar quebrar algunos pero que el personal no quite el dinero.. que seguro lo esta quitando ya...

Joder que otra caida de 10%, seguramente la del viernes pasado que no se comieron los usanos y que si nos comimos aqui...


----------



## creative (15 Oct 2008)

Mañana dependera unica y exclusivamente del Brent despues del mensaje enviado por parte de la OPEP


----------



## ronald29780 (15 Oct 2008)

elfin dijo:


> ¿Qué creeis que pasará mañana?



El Ibex sube como un cohete.

[Modo coña off]

Yo creo ya iremos a una fase más templada de bajadas más pequeñas y continuas.

Al fin y al cabo, el credit crunch significa para la economia real una merma del ROI por un menor apalancamiento. Así tendrá que reducirse el PER. Y esto se suele producir a traves de precios menores de las acciones.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Oct 2008)

¿Que calendario de noticias economicas relevantes tenemos para esta semana?


----------



## El_Presi (15 Oct 2008)

la bolsa la ha tirado Bernanke con sus declaraciones, están provocando pánico para sacar más y más pasta, así como leyes favorables para una dictadura económica

edito: post conspiranoico del día


----------



## Jucari (15 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> la bolsa la ha tirado Bernanke con sus declaraciones, están provocando pánico para sacar más y más pasta, así como leyes favorables para una dictadura económica
> 
> edito: post conspiranoico del día



Es verdad...ese comentario de que EEUU esta cerca de entrar en recesión....es que este hombre a la que habla sube el pan!!!!!.....para mi como tu dices Presi...lo hace con mucha conciencia...


----------



## creative (15 Oct 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Que calendario de noticias economicas relevantes tenemos para esta semana?



pues citi enseña las cartas y se cuentan el numero de parados en EEUU


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Oct 2008)

Solo quedan unas pocas paginas, 66, para llegar a la pagina 666 del hilo ¿habeis Visto El Ibex35?, ¿veremos el IBEX a 6000?


----------



## chameleon (15 Oct 2008)

Jornada de muchos e importantes resultados trimestrales. Comenzaremos con los de Bankinter en España y seguiremos con los de Citi, Merrill Lynch, BNY Mellon, United Technologies y Harley-Davidson en Estados Unidos.

La agenda macro traerá la balanza comercial, la balanza por cuenta corriente, las Importaciones y las exportaciones de Italia del mes de agosto así como el IPC (14:30 h) y la Producción industrial (15:15 h) de septiembre. Además, se presentarán también las Peticiones iniciales de desempleo (14:30 h) y los inventarios semanales de crudo (16:35 h).

Finanzas.com


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Oct 2008)

la verdad es que SP500 y dow se acercan muuuuuuucho a la linea de doble suelo... de perderla agur ben hur


----------



## ronald29780 (15 Oct 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Solo quedan unas pocas paginas, 66, para llegar a la pagina 666 del hilo ¿habeis Visto El Ibex35?, ¿veremos el IBEX a 6000?



¿Que ha dicho Solbes?

Es la peor crisis que el ha visto _desde que tiene uso de la razón_.

¿En otoño del 2002 tuvo uso de la razón?

Ergo....


----------



## Alexandros (15 Oct 2008)

Bolsa argentina se desploma *12,14* pct, peor caída en 10 años

mercados,finanzas,economia,fondos y cotizaciones - Invertia


La brasileña, como apuntó El presi, suspendida.


Bolsa de Colombia no fue ajena a descensos globales y perdió *6,42% *

La Patria :: El Periódico de Casa ::


Bolsa mexicana cae *4.99 pct *por temores a recesión global

Bolsa mexicana cae 4.99 pct por temores a recesión global | Reuters


----------



## Misterio (15 Oct 2008)

Luego llegarán los japos, los primeros en probar el pastel que han dejado los americanos.


----------



## nam (15 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> la bolsa la ha tirado Bernanke con sus declaraciones, están provocando pánico para sacar más y más pasta, así como leyes favorables para una dictadura económica
> 
> edito: post conspiranoico del día




Post conspiranoico/me lo ha dicho el vecino del dia 

Una vecina mia trabaja en Merril Lynch-Banco de America con clientes de alto valor (mas de 3 millones de dolares en cuenta). El viernes pasado nos quedamos en su porche un grupillo bebiendo cervezas y comentando el clima economico (hablamos tambien de los pepitos del residencial). Nos conto que, la semana pasada, sus clientes se pusieron nerviosos y pedian consejos y querian vender. Les convencieron para que comprasen ahora (el viernes pasado) porque la bolsa estaba barata....ufff. He oido por otras fuentes que otros bancos, brokers y fondos hicieron lo mismo. Puede que eso explique parte del subidon del lunes.

Como el DJIA baje de los 8000 esta semana, vamos a tener caos por todos los inversores de pasta con menos de 10 anyos para jubilarse cancelando sus cuentas a la vez.


----------



## Plusvalias-al-42% (15 Oct 2008)

Lo terrible de quien ha jugado al póquer y ha ganado un par de veces es que se lo cree y se acostumbra a ganar el dinero con facilidad.

Y más terrible aún es cuando está perdiendo y no quiere retirarse de la partida pues se cree en la obligación moral de tener que recuperarlo.....y cree que la forma más fácil y/o honrosa de recuperarlo es seguir apostando y seguir jugando.

Esto del juego -el póquer o la Bolsa- es un vicio....hay que saber perder y aprender a retirarse a tiempo o a destiempo, pero a retirarse al fin.

Seguirán habiendo subidas y bajadas, pero al estilo de "un pasito p'alante y dos p'atrás"....y así -lentamente, en plan aterrizaje suave pero larguísimo- hasta niveles de post-burbuja tecnológica....

Durante la crisis de 1929-1931 la Bolsa se tiró tres años bajando hasta perder el 95% -que luego tardaría 25 años en recuperarlo-.


----------



## Fuego azul (15 Oct 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Solo quedan unas pocas paginas, 66, para llegar a la pagina 666 del hilo ¿habeis Visto El Ibex35?, ¿veremos el IBEX a 6000?



He leido estimaciones no recuerdo donde que lo ponian a 5600 puntos, y la verdad me lo creo, esperan bajadas espectaculares.


----------



## ronald29780 (15 Oct 2008)

Fuego azul dijo:


> He leido estimaciones no recuerdo donde que lo ponian a 5600 puntos, y la verdad me lo creo, esperan bajadas espectaculares.



¿En un post de *Negrofuturo*?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Oct 2008)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


>





Pues si que se despertó Paulson, algo más tarde de las 2. Pero al cabo de una hora se le acabó la guita y ya vemos lo que pasó al final :


----------



## luisfernando (15 Oct 2008)

todo esto nos llevara a la UNION NORTEAMERICANA, no tiene otro fin que no sea ese, y lo puedo asegurar al 99%, asin que la bolsa americana seguira bajando y bajando y la española quedara la peor parada pues nadie nos va ayudar; es lo que hay y no hay nada mas que hablar, solo salir a la accion


----------



## sephon (15 Oct 2008)

La recta final de esta semana se pone interesante... Parece que la euforia del plan de rescate se ha evaporado muy rapidamente, pero tendremos que esperar a la sentencia definitiva.


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2008)

luisfernando dijo:


> todo esto nos llevara a la UNION NORTEAMERICANA, no tiene otro fin que no sea ese, y lo puedo asegurar al 99%, asin que la bolsa americana seguira bajando y bajando y la española quedara la peor parada pues nadie nos va ayudar; es lo que hay y no hay nada mas que hablar, solo salir a la accion



Voy a insistir seriamente sobre que no hay que ser tan alarmistas, hoy no se han perforado los mínimos del año, hace escasamente 4 días estábamos bastante más abajo ¿no les dice eso algo? 

La caída de hoy ha sido exagerada sí, pero es lo que tocaba. Se alcanzaron niveles de volatilidad durante la caída anterior que eran impensables hace menos de dos semanas, ahora solo pasa lo mismo que ha ocurrido siempre, pero la volatilidad extrema hace de amplificador y exagera los movimientos. Seguirá ocurriendo lo mismo de siempre, anteayer era el amanecer de las amapolas y hoy es el fin del mundo.

Pues ni una cosa ni la otra, vamos a dejarnos de alarmismos injustificados que no es para tanto.


----------



## Rocket (15 Oct 2008)

Nada... lo dicho, en poco tiempo, los 7.000 se asoman al ibex.


----------



## impulsiu (15 Oct 2008)

entonces porque mañana justificas una subida vertical cielito lindo ...?


----------



## goliardo (15 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Voy a insistir seriamente sobre que no hay que ser tan alarmistas, hoy no se han perforado los mínimos del año, hace escasamente 4 días estábamos bastante más abajo ¿no les dice eso algo?
> 
> La caída de hoy ha sido exagerada sí, pero es lo que tocaba. Se alcanzaron niveles de volatilidad durante la caída anterior que eran impensables hace menos de dos semanas, ahora solo pasa lo mismo que ha ocurrido siempre, pero la volatilidad extrema hace de amplificador y exagera los movimientos. Seguirá ocurriendo lo mismo de siempre, anteayer era el amanecer de las amapolas y hoy es el fin del mundo.
> 
> Pues ni una cosa ni la otra, vamos a dejarnos de alarmismos injustificados que no es para tanto.



Espera, que arranco... ja ja 

un momento, que voy calentando

*ja jaj ja ja .... jaaa jaa jjaaaaa*

¡QUE VOOOOOY!!!!!!

*jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja*


----------



## impulsiu (15 Oct 2008)

futuros del euribor aqui, pero...

LIFFE Implied Euro Rate

no hay futuros del euribor a 12 meses ?


----------



## nief (15 Oct 2008)

http://bigpicture.typepad.com/comments/images/2008/10/15/damned_crisis.gif






No, lo siento no se que pasa mas abajo....


----------



## Speculo (15 Oct 2008)

Plusvalias-al-42% dijo:


> Durante la crisis de 1929-1931 la Bolsa se tiró tres años bajando hasta perder el 95% -que luego tardaría 25 años en recuperarlo-.



¿Cuándo esto pierda el 95% creéis que será un buen momento para comprar???


----------



## nief (15 Oct 2008)

Repito que coño pasa para que esten todos revolucionados con los bancos!? que saben que no sabemos para que se organicen asi de rapido.

Que le dijo zp a rajoi para que este asintiese a casi todo y no protestase!?


----------



## Rocket (15 Oct 2008)

El futuro del ibex esta a -300... la verdad que el Dow no anima mucho. Ya veremos que pasa con el Nikkei.


----------



## luisfernando (15 Oct 2008)

mulder te apuestas algo??? tienes un 0,1 % en acertar, es arriesgada la apuesta no??jeje
En el crack del 29 hubo bajadas y subidas sorprendentes, el sistema se tambalea demasiado y no puede resistir mas, que hara ahora EEUU???UNIRSE CON MEXICO Y CANADA.
No estan funcionando los 700.000 millones porque se lo han quedado ellos joder (aparte de que tengan mas del triple de deudas), que solucion van a dar apartir de ahora???? Declararse en Recesion y estallar la Ley Marcial... donde hay un 50 % de posibilidades de que una parte del ejercito apoye a los ciudadanos y pueda estallar lo que ya sabeis...

Te lo digo: UNION NORTEAMERICANA. acuerdate de esto, pues sera LA CLAVE


----------



## Jucari (15 Oct 2008)

Aqui...futuros de IBEX y de DJ...

Ver archivo adjunto 4791


Edit: donde podemos ver los futuros del NIKKEI?


----------



## kaxkamel (15 Oct 2008)

*re*

no se cuántos "conejos" les quedan a paulson y a bernanke en la chistera... 
pero ya es un clamor que esto no se para con la calderilla que aprobaron en el dichoso plan.
pueden hacer que la caída (derrumbe más bien) sea lenta o rápida.
y poco más.

como aquella canción 
un pasito p´alante y dos p´atrás...
o
de victoria en victoria... hasta la derrota final.

DIOS, NOS VAMOS A PONER COMO VACAS CON TANTA PALOMITA!


----------



## dabuti (15 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> El futuro del ibex esta a -300... la verdad que el Dow no anima mucho. Ya veremos que pasa con el Nikkei.




Ibex -3,3% y Dax -5%, NEGROSfuturos:


----------



## tasator (15 Oct 2008)

Fuego azul dijo:


> He leido estimaciones no recuerdo donde que lo ponian a 5600 puntos, y la verdad me lo creo, esperan bajadas espectaculares.



Los 5600 son el suelo que se alcanzo después del asuntillo de las punto.com, allá por el 2002-2003, nivel desde donde empezó la subida que nos ha llevado a los últimos máximos.

De momento me parece algo precipitado aventurar una caída hasta esos niveles, nunca se sabe desde luego, pero ahora mismo la situación es demasiado compleja como para aventurarse tanto, lo único que parece claro es que en estos momentos la volatilidad es tremenda y los mercados son una autentica selva llena de trampas, así que piano piano.


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2008)

impulsiu dijo:


> entonces porque mañana justificas una subida vertical cielito lindo ...?



Ya lo dije antes, porque hay una *volatilidad tremenda* igual que hoy hemos bajado muy rápido, anteayer subimos muy rápido, volatilidad quiere decir que los cambios en la cotización son bruscos e incluso repentinos. Aunque normalmente una volatilidad alta acompaña a las bajadas esto no tiene porque ser siempre así. Estos días tenemos al VIX muy arriba, tanto en subidas como en bajadas, aunque se nota que en las subidas es menos, pero sigue siendo bastante más alta de lo normal para ambas.

Por otra parte tenemos una tendencia de largo plazo que sigue siendo bajista y aunque de aquí a diciembre subamos la tendencia bajista de largo plazo seguirá probablemente en marcha.

El caso es anteayer me cansé de asegurarle a todo el mundo que íbamos a bajar, hoy me canso de decirle a todo el mundo lo contrario, al menos me sirven uds. como una estupenda herramienta para pulsar el sentimiento contrario  además este foro sin ese histerismo pasional-español tan característico no sería el mismo.


----------



## elchema (15 Oct 2008)

te desdices mulder: hace nada decias que probablemnte se habia tocado suelo, ahora dices bajismo a largo plazo

bueno mañana subidas verticales no?

lo de hoy tambien lo tenias calculado no?


----------



## Jucari (15 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya lo dije antes, porque hay una *volatilidad tremenda* igual que hoy hemos bajado muy rápido, anteayer subimos muy rápido, volatilidad quiere decir que los cambios en la cotización son bruscos e incluso repentinos. Aunque normalmente una volatilidad alta acompaña a las bajadas esto no tiene porque ser siempre así. Estos días tenemos al VIX muy arriba, tanto en subidas como en bajadas, aunque se nota que en las subidas es menos, pero sigue siendo bastante más alta de lo normal para ambas.
> 
> Por otra parte tenemos una tendencia de largo plazo que sigue siendo bajista y aunque de aquí a diciembre subamos la tendencia bajista de largo plazo seguirá probablemente en marcha.
> 
> El caso es anteayer me cansé de asegurarle a todo el mundo que íbamos a bajar, hoy me canso de decirle a todo el mundo lo contrario, al menos me sirven uds. como una estupenda herramienta para pulsar el sentimiento contrario  además este foro sin ese histerismo pasional-español tan característico no sería el mismo.



Mulder...te daba la razón e incluso estaba convencido que los Hedge harían subir la bolsa hoy.....pero....los futuros para mañana indican bajada...a los infiernos.....aunque tb viendo la volatilidad que hay....mañana pasa todo lo contrario que uno piensa....


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (16 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Mulder...te daba la razón e incluso estaba convencido que los Hedge harían subir la bolsa hoy.....pero....los futuros para mañana indican bajada...a los infiernos.....aunque tb viendo la volatilidad que hay....mañana pasa todo lo contrario que uno piensa....




Mañana el sector financiero se derrumba.

Creo


----------



## Builder (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> porque hay una *volatilidad tremenda*



Ya, y ¿por qué hay una volatilidad tremenda? Una cosa es que en la tele un par de indocumentados nos digan que el otro día subía porque el fin de semana se había acordado un plan superchupi o que hoy ha bajado porque las ventas minoristas en EEUU han sido mucho peores de lo esperado, y otra cosa es que nos lo creamos.

Los que mueven dinero de verdad en la bolsa saben perfectamente no sólo que nos dirigimos a una recesión larga sino cuáles son sus consecuencias. Como siempre, aprovechan este momento inicial de incertidumbre ("¿pero tan mal está?, bueno al final no será para tanto ¿no?") para agitar el arbol con fuertes arreones arriba y abajo y exprimir las últimas oportunidades de beneficio. Todos los que van de listos que entren ahora se la juegan, con suerte salen bien parados, pero con más probabilidad dejarán dinero en las manos de los primeros.

¿Qué viene después? Pues el efecto de la recesión, que es real coño, que no es un puñetero cuento. Y eso se va a traducir en un lento descenso, poco a poco, pero inexorable, que como el cuento de la rana y el agua hirviendo, atrapará a los lelos que se quedaron en el último arreón para abajo, esperando que pronto hubiera otro arreón para arriba.

El que quiera acabar hirviendo, que se meta. Y el que se quiera poner a largo, que tenga paciencia, mucha paciencia. Al final volverá a subir, pero para eso tendrá que empèzar a verse el final del túnel.


----------



## creative (16 Oct 2008)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> Mañana el sector financiero se derrumba.
> 
> Creo



Mañana city muestra las cartas


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Ya, y ¿por qué hay una volatilidad tremenda? Una cosa es que en la tele un par de indocumentados nos digan que el otro día subía porque el fin de semana se había acordado un plan superchupi o que hoy ha bajado porque las ventas minoristas en EEUU han sido mucho peores de lo esperado, y otra cosa es que nos lo creamos.



La volatilidad indica miedo de las manos fuertes y tendencia bajista, yo lo que digo es que mañana y pasado subiremos fuerte debido a que la volatilidad es extrema también en las subidas y por otro estoy diciendo que la tendencia a largo plazo (la que mide lo que ocurre 1 y 7 años, más o menos) es bajista. No me estoy contradiciendo en ningún sentido.



> Los que mueven dinero de verdad en la bolsa saben perfectamente no sólo que nos dirigimos a una recesión larga sino cuáles son sus consecuencias. Como siempre, aprovechan este momento inicial de incertidumbre ("¿pero tan mal está?, bueno al final no será para tanto ¿no?") para agitar el arbol con fuertes arreones arriba y abajo y exprimir las últimas oportunidades de beneficio. Todos los que van de listos que entren ahora se la juegan, con suerte salen bien parados, pero con más probabilidad dejarán dinero en las manos de los primeros.



Los más listos (grandes y pequeños) cuando más ganan es ahora, la volatilidad permite ganar en un día lo que antes se ganaba en un mes. Los menos listos antes ganaban porque en un mercado alcista gana hasta mi abuela, pero en un mercado bajista pierden y se dan cuenta de que no eran tan listos como pensaban.



> ¿Qué viene después? Pues el efecto de la recesión, que es real coño, que no es un puñetero cuento. Y eso se va a traducir en un lento descenso, poco a poco, pero inexorable, que como el cuento de la rana y el agua hirviendo, atrapará a los lelos que se quedaron en el último arreón para abajo, esperando que pronto hubiera otro arreón para arriba.



En este aspecto creo, personalmente, que nos encaminamos a una deflación a la japonesa que durará varios años.



> El que quiera acabar hirviendo, que se meta. Y el que se quiera poner a largo, que tenga paciencia, mucha paciencia. Al final volverá a subir, pero para eso tendrá que empèzar a verse el final del túnel.



Yo no creo que hayamos visto aun el final del túnel, pero lo cierto es en medio de toda esta algarabía, y aunque nada ahora mismo lo indique, la bolsa puede subir durante unos días y que la tendencia bajista a largo quede totalmente intacta. Durante la tendencia alcista de estos últimos años se subía sin parar y cada año habían 2 o 3 días en los que se bajaba a plomo, pero la tendencia alcista de fondo a largo plazo seguía intacta.

Recuerden todos que la bolsa son dientes de sierra y es fractal.


----------



## creative (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder totalmente deacuerdo con usted.


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

elchema dijo:


> te desdices mulder: hace nada decias que probablemnte se habia tocado suelo, ahora dices bajismo a largo plazo
> 
> bueno mañana subidas verticales no?
> 
> lo de hoy tambien lo tenias calculado no?



Dije que era probable que se hubiera tocado el suelo para todo lo que quedaba de 2008. Pero no descarto en absoluto que en 2009 se llegue más abajo de lo que estamos ahora.

Lo que tengo calculado es lo que sale en mi firma y que publiqué ayer aquí por primera vez, de momento no lo voy a cambiar porque se está cumpliendo.


----------



## ronald29780 (16 Oct 2008)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> Mañana el sector financiero se derrumba.
> 
> Creo



Por lo menos la bolsa neozelandesa te afirma.
Además del sector financiero, los más castigados es telecomunicacion (-6%) y las electricas. 

Ahora, por un caramelo:

¿Cuales son las empresas con más ponderacion en el IBEX?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Oct 2008)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Cuándo esto pierda el 95% creéis que será un buen momento para comprar???



Never take a falling knife !!

Piensa que si baja un 2% más tendrás un 40% de pérdidas :


----------



## percebe (16 Oct 2008)

No se quien pedia los futuros del nikkei mira si te valen estos:
Bloomberg.com: Futures


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

Como hoy mi siesta se ha alargado un poco, también estoy alargando el momento de irme a la cama y aprovechando que aun no me he ido voy a cumplir con la promesa de esta mañana (al menos parcialmente) de poner algunas acciones que podrían ser interesantes. Me he dedicado a analizar solo las del Ibex de momento, aunque quiero ampliar el rango a las del eurostoxx, pero poco a poco, que no soy ninguna maquina. Voy a poner el ticker que aparece en el yahoo finance y el nivel de entrada, si no saben de que empresa se trata entren en esa web y escriban el ticker:

Ticker Nivel_de_entrada

ABG.MC 11.65
ACX.MC 10.21

De momento, NO recomiendo a:

ABE.MC
ACS.MC
ANA.MC
BBKT.MC

Sé que es poco, pero mañana más. Hay que tener en cuenta que recomiendo entrar en estos valores siempre que se cumpla el ticket de mi firma y, por otra parte he de decir que el análisis que he realizado con estas acciones es algo distinto del que hago con la predicción de mi firma, así que las posibilidades de equivocarme son algo más altas.

La responsabilidad de los resultados es enteramente suya.

PD: No crean que lo hago como un favor, lo hago porque a mi también me interesa


----------



## DrOtis (16 Oct 2008)

Aquí en las antípodas seguimos con el rojo. Nos acercamos al averno 

S & P/ASX 200
4,069.90 230.10 (5.35%)


----------



## Rocket (16 Oct 2008)

Mañana igual volvemos a los 8.000... de momento los futuros nos ponen a 9.300


----------



## wolfy (16 Oct 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Apertura de tokio?



Nikkei -284.67


----------



## sicran (16 Oct 2008)

Nikkei -550


----------



## Alexandros (16 Oct 2008)

wolfy dijo:


> Nikkei -284.67



¡Refresca! *- 665.99*

500 puntos abajo en 15 minutos.

Nikkei Net Interactive - Markets Japan


Edito de nuevo: cigarrito y a la cama, este jueves will be so nice too.


----------



## sicran (16 Oct 2008)

Nikkei -665


----------



## Alexandros (16 Oct 2008)

sicran dijo:


> Nikkei -665



Mira, mira...*- 790.04* ¿Lo hueles?


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bPXVGQnJm0w&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bPXVGQnJm0w&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## wolfy (16 Oct 2008)

Alexandros dijo:


> Mira, mira...*- 790.04* ¿Lo hueles?
> 
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bPXVGQnJm0w&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bPXVGQnJm0w&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Anda Coño! y el Dolar Tambien Despeñandose. A este paso no se llega a Fin de Mes.


----------



## sicran (16 Oct 2008)

Nikkei -857.

No puedo ver la imagen (o video, no me sale no se pq), pero me imagino que puede ser XD.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (16 Oct 2008)

Se acerca la hora del cerdo...y todavía unos cuantos cerditos por aquí jugando a la ruleta rusa...

Oink Oink


----------



## wolfy (16 Oct 2008)

Pues a este paso la Suspenden en menos de 30 Minutos

Por cierto, Creo que estamos ante un Hito Historico

Caida del Nikkei en más del 10% en tan solo 40 Minutos.

Plas! Plas! Plas! Plas!


----------



## MNSV (16 Oct 2008)

....................:.........................


----------



## Har Megiddo (16 Oct 2008)

Ha rebotado un poco, pero el gráfico de la primera hora es para enmarcar. A eso se le llama caída libre. 







Hoy puede haber sustos importantes.


----------



## wolfy (16 Oct 2008)

Har Megiddo dijo:


> Ha rebotado un poco, pero el gráfico de la primera hora es para enmarcar. A eso se le llama caída libre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y esto Tambien:

Stocks: Open Sharply Lower On Dow Plunge, Nikkei Down Over 10%

TOKYO (Kyodo)--Tokyo stocks opened sharply lower Thursday, with the key Nikkei index down over 10 percent at one point, as the overnight plunge in U.S. stocks battered investor confidence hurt by the latest macroeconomic readings.


----------



## Tyrelfus (16 Oct 2008)

Increible lo de este mes, no lo puedo creer; algo va a pasar en los próximos dias, esto ya es un espectaculo

Mejor voy a jugar un poco al warhammer, que se ve mas realista que esto.


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (16 Oct 2008)

Nikkei


8,635.56  - 911.91

Bueno, acabó el tercer debate americano. La suerte está echada.

A ver que pasa mañana.


----------



## DrOtis (16 Oct 2008)

El Pobrecito Hablador dijo:


> Nikkei
> 
> 
> 8,635.56  - 911.91
> ...



A partir del 4 de noviembre veremos lo que pasa con la crisis.
United States presidential election, 2008 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Misterio (16 Oct 2008)

Nikkei -982, mañana movida hoy.


----------



## Tyrelfus (16 Oct 2008)

NIKKEI 8,531.16 -1016.31 Ojo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlmagic (16 Oct 2008)

wolfy dijo:


> Anda Coño! y el Dolar Tambien Despeñandose. A este paso no se llega a Fin de Mes.



Bueno, el que se despeña es el euro, que es el que pierde valor frente al dolar.


----------



## panoli (16 Oct 2008)

¿Tan temprano y ya estais aquí bicheando con el nikkei? viciosillos.....


----------



## sicran (16 Oct 2008)

Al final de la sesión, el Nikkei ha perdido 1089 puntos, una bajada del 11.4%.

Y los futuros de IBEX, DJ, etc, cayendo bastante.


----------



## Rocket (16 Oct 2008)

sicran dijo:


> Al final de la sesión, el Nikkei ha perdido 1089 puntos, una bajada del 11.4%.
> 
> Y los futuros de IBEX, DJ, etc, cayendo bastante.



Pues ha perdido todo lo que subió el lunes. Volatilidad... inestabilidad y RECESION.

Hoy seguramente haremos mínimos de nuevo.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (16 Oct 2008)

Joder... no gano para sustos. Me voy un poco antes del cierre y WS termina de despeñarse. Está visto que no se puede uno perder los minutos finales...

Lo del nikkei, sin comentarios. Y avisando:

*Japan's PM says US bank bailout is 'insufficient' *
Japan's PM says US bank bailout is 'insufficient' - AOL Money & Finance

Pues nada, doblamos apuesta y seguimos la partida, ¿no? :

Y ahora que me fijo, en Brasil no sé ni para que abren, cerrando cada dos por tres por "pánico" y ni con esas

BOVESPA 35.824,96 -13,82

Hoy va a ser un dia divertido. Como Citi o ML muestren el culete sucio... al averno ( por cierto, muy buena la tira gráfica )


----------



## urisamir (16 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Pues ha perdido todo lo que subió el lunes. *Volatilidad*... inestabilidad y RECESION.
> 
> Hoy seguramente haremos mínimos de nuevo.



A ver si por una vez los bancos nos ofrecían algo "con premio"

Un fondo para cada dia Blog Archive Ganar cuando sube la volatilidad - elEconomista.es


----------



## repercusion (16 Oct 2008)

El maravilloso ibex cae en la preapertura nada más y nada menos que 500 puntitos en la preapertura y el DJ ya se está dejando otros 150, parece que el debate en cuestión no ha dejado contento a nadie ... Hoy tiene pinta de que perdamos los 9000 y los americanos los 8000.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## wolf45 (16 Oct 2008)

Buenos dias:

en sus puestos, atentooos,,, para ver otra caida del Ibex hoy, la incognita es Cuanto caera???


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

A los buenos días.

Parece que hoy voy a ser el único que lleve el traje verde


----------



## midway (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días.
> 
> Parece que hoy voy a ser el único que lleve el traje verde



has ganado el masters de augusta?


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

midway dijo:


> has ganado el masters de augusta?



 Muy buena!


----------



## Jucari (16 Oct 2008)

Hoy...es como el dia que todos esperabamos el gran cataclismo...y no se que me da que vamos a terminar en verde....Por lo visto los últimos dias cuando mas te esperas algo...surge todo lo contrario....


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (16 Oct 2008)

ostia, es cierto lo que ven mis ojos o el nikkei cae un 11 %??????????????''


----------



## EL FARAON (16 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Hoy...es como el dia que todos esperabamos el gran cataclismo...y no se que me da que vamos a terminar en verde....Por lo visto los últimos dias cuando mas te esperas algo...surge todo lo contrario....



No seas pesimista hombre, hoy empezamos y acabamos en:


----------



## Tuttle (16 Oct 2008)

jlmagic dijo:


> Bueno, el que se despeña es el euro, que es el que pierde valor frente al dolar.



Lo de la evolución del dolar con respecto al euro yo lo achaco principalmente a que la mayor parte de los derivados están en dólares y ahora como toca pagarlos pues hay que vender lo que propio y lo del vecino para comprar dólares y hacer frente a las apuestas.

El brutal bajonazo de es sintomático de lo jodido que va a estar el día en la bolsa ya que los muy cabrones parecen haber perdido hasta la camisa. No os olvideis el suministro de palomitas porque lo de hoy promete entretendio , yo me acabo de instalar el micro-ondas aquí al lado y tengo maiz para una crisis mad-maxista


----------



## txen_txo (16 Oct 2008)

Hoy toca bajada de tipos de 100 puntitos, así, de sorpresa


----------



## urisamir (16 Oct 2008)

El mercado busca cadáveres para adquirir sangre muerta con las inyecciones de que dispondrán ALGUNOS


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2008)

*Tengo la impresión de que hoy será un gran dia... *







Saludos


----------



## jlmagic (16 Oct 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> Lo de la evolución del dolar con respecto al euro yo lo achaco principalmente a que la mayor parte de los derivados están en dólares y ahora como toca pagarlos pues hay que vender lo que propio y lo del vecino para comprar dólares y hacer frente a las apuestas.
> 
> El brutal bajonazo de es sintomático de lo jodido que va a estar el día en la bolsa ya que los muy cabrones parecen haber perdido hasta la camisa. No os olvideis el suministro de palomitas porque lo de hoy promete entretendio , yo me acabo de instalar el micro-ondas aquí al lado y tengo maiz para una crisis mad-maxista



Yo encantando, que tengo pensado ir de vacaciones a España pronto. Que siga bajando, que siga.


----------



## oscahie (16 Oct 2008)

El IBEX se deja un 4,5% en apertura...


----------



## Sargento Highway (16 Oct 2008)

¡Que empiece la fiesta!







*483.70* * (4.98%)*


----------



## Garrafone (16 Oct 2008)

Ftse -5.38%


----------



## jlmagic (16 Oct 2008)

A este paso hoy se cruzan el numero de post en este hilo y el numero de puntos del IBEX....


----------



## Garrafone (16 Oct 2008)

Quiero la foto de los de la bolsa de frankfort riéndose el lunes pero no la encuentro! 

Dax -5.37%


----------



## Jose (16 Oct 2008)

En Rusia son más prácticos, para verla caer así la cerramos una hora y nos vamos a desayunar unas porras con chocolate.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (16 Oct 2008)

encuentrala plis.... jejejeje

busca en la hemeroteca de el mundo


----------



## Lone Star (16 Oct 2008)

jlmagic dijo:


> a Este Paso Hoy Se Cruzan El Numero De Post En Este Hilo Y El Numero De Puntos Del Ibex....



Juas, juas.


----------



## fmc (16 Oct 2008)




----------



## Garrafone (16 Oct 2008)

*Burbujistas hoy disfrutando de las aperturas europeas*


----------



## Paisaje (16 Oct 2008)

Garrafone dijo:


> Quiero la foto de los de la bolsa de frankfort riéndose el lunes pero no la encuentro!











Garrafone dijo:


> Dax -5.37%


----------



## feliponII (16 Oct 2008)

Esto va para abajo pero las gacelas no aprenden ... 
ayer (en plena euroria) hable con un amigo que habia 
comprado 6.000€ en acciones por que decia que estaba muy bajo y que el apostaba a largo plazo ... 

Los pringadetes casi siempre pringan ... porcierto 
parece que se queda en el entorno de los -3 a -4% como esta el tema como el dow diga de subir ya veras que sorpresas hoy.


----------



## Jucari (16 Oct 2008)

Con peligro de ser OWNED total hoy...junto a Mulder....Yo digo que terminamos hoy planos o con ligera bajada/subida....para preparar el subidón de mañana....


----------



## elchema (16 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Con peligro de ser OWNED total hoy...junto a Mulder....Yo digo que terminamos hoy planos o con ligera bajada/subida....para preparar el subidón de mañana....



No no ligera subida nada, mulder dice que para hoy subidas verticales.


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Con peligro de ser OWNED total hoy...junto a Mulder....Yo digo que terminamos hoy planos o con ligera bajada/subida....para preparar el subidón de mañana....



Es reconfortante saber que al menos una persona de este foro cree en mi 

El Eurostoxx ha arrancado con -168 en este momento lleva -99 y sigue escalando. No desesperen y sigan hablando de las tremendas bajadas de hoy.


----------



## Ajoporro (16 Oct 2008)

Joer, un día sin conectarme y el mundo se hunde ... pos no habían inyectao pasta paburrir en el sistema, parece un disfribilador, le suben la potencia pero el muerto no reacciona ... sólo falta decir aquello de .. " hora de la muerte, Octubre 2.008", con dos cojones.


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

elchema dijo:


> No no ligera subida nada, mulder dice que para hoy subidas verticales.



Realmente lo digo para hoy y mañana, hoy se podría no subir demasiado y dejarlo todo para mañana que es día de vencimiento de futuros. Con lo que se ha bajado los leones querrán subirlo todo lo que puedan para no perder demasiado, es por esa razón que entre hoy y mañana deberíamos tener una subida vertical.

Eurostoxx ya marca: -67


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2008)

feliponII dijo:


> ayer (en plena euroria) hable con un amigo que habia
> comprado 6.000€ en acciones por que decia que estaba muy bajo y que el apostaba a largo plazo ...




Dile a tu amigo:

1 - que es gilipollas...

2 - que gracias a pringaos como él los tiburones ganan millones

3 - y que... gracias por "intentar" elevar el ánimo del país... 




sin acritud 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo estoy con Mulder el viernes hay vencimiento de futuros, y eso es intocable...



Joder Mulder yo no cuento o que?


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Joder Mulder yo no cuento o que?



Si me dan el owned, al menos podré compartirlo! 

Gracias por su colaboración, hoy creo que vamos a hacerle el owned al 99% del foro.


----------



## chameleon (16 Oct 2008)

futuros del dow en positivo
sin que sirva de precedente (el análisis técnico me parece igual de fiable que los dados), creo que mulder puede tener razón


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> futuros del dow en positivo
> sin que sirva de precedente (el análisis técnico me parece igual de fiable que los dados), creo que mulder puede tener razón



Otro que se apunta a la presunta panda de owneds de hoy, tendré que cobrar entrada 

Eurostoxx ya lleva -50 desde -168.


----------



## Rocket (16 Oct 2008)

Pues no se yo... venga, vamos a apostar. Yo digo que hoy toca caidas moderadas... en torno al 5%.

Hay que mojarse...


----------



## arrhenius (16 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Pues no se yo... venga, vamos a apostar. Yo digo que hoy toca caidas moderadas... en torno al 5%.
> 
> Hay que mojarse...



yo empiezo a creer a mulder, hasta el punto de que estoy por tomar posiciones..


----------



## kaos (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> La volatilidad indica miedo de las manos fuertes y tendencia bajista, yo lo que digo es que mañana y pasado subiremos fuerte debido a que la volatilidad es extrema también en las subidas y por otro estoy diciendo que la tendencia a largo plazo (la que mide lo que ocurre 1 y 7 años, más o menos) es bajista. No me estoy contradiciendo en ningún sentido.
> ...............
> Recuerden todos que la bolsa son dientes de sierra y es *fractal.*



¿Conoce usted un sistema de análisis bursátil que se llama Finanfor? 

saludos


----------



## feliponII (16 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Dile a tu amigo:
> 1 - que es gilipollas...
> 2 - que gracias a pringaos como él los tiburones ganan millones
> 3 - y que... gracias por "intentar" elevar el ánimo del país...
> ...



A los amigos no se le pueden decir esas cosas ... ademas el dicho que nadie escarmenta en cabeza ajena es muy cierto y este hombre como no tiene parienta que le recuerde "TE LO DIJE"  no tiene estimulo de aprendizaje 

por cierto esta teniendo el ibex un diferencial de perdidas positivo respecto a las otras bolsas europeas muy raro no? 
es que estamos como dice zp mejor que los alemanes?


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

kaos dijo:


> ¿Conoce usted un sistema de análisis bursátil que se llama Finanfor?
> 
> saludos



No, no lo conozco ni he oido hablar de el ¿algún link? ¿alguna historia negra que contar?


----------



## CHARLIE (16 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Pues no se yo... venga, vamos a apostar. Yo digo que hoy toca caidas moderadas... en torno al 5%.
> 
> Hay que mojarse...




ESTO NO ES MOJARSE.............ES "DUCHARSE!

De todas formas, Rocket, y dejando bromas aparte, es curioso (aunque esperado, ya que estoy convencido de que esta crisis no puede evitarse de ninguna de las maneras) observar como a pesar de las "Inyecciones" (minúsculas, ínfimas si tenemos en cuenta el brutal e irreal endeudamiento masivo) de liquidez (que son las primeras que se harán, porque habrá más), sigue y seguirá la depresión económica tanto el la economía real (el ciudadano no verá ni un euro de todo esto) como en la "virtual" (se deben cifras impagables generadas de la nada).
Estoy convencido, sin embargo (como algo verdaderamente positivo) que el desenlace de toda esta estafa piramidal va a conllevar la prácticamente desaparición del parasitismo político en las escenas económicas de los paises (creo que van a desaparecer prácticamente del mapa el 90% de las Cajas de Ahorros, as pesar el politiqueo y amiguismo que reina dentro de ellas, ya que ahora tomarán carta en el asunto unos acreedores extranjeros WQUE QUIEREN COBRAR LO QUE SE LES DEBE, y han visto el percal de todos estos trileros de baja estofa de políticos metidos en sus feudos regionales que son muchas -casi todas- las Cajas de ahorros.

Recibe un cordial saludo


----------



## Tuttle (16 Oct 2008)

Pues yo sinceramente creo que no hay pasta para abrir nada. El mercado cada día está más seco y no tiene visos de arreglarse. Me uno al 99%


----------



## luckyLuck (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Si me dan el owned, al menos podré compartirlo!
> 
> Gracias por su colaboración, hoy creo que vamos a hacerle el owned al 99% del foro.



Joder que pesados estais con hacer un owned al foro.
Estais obsesionados, a ver no vas a ser mas listo ni vas a saber mas que el 99% del foro porque un día aciertes mas que la media,para que eso fuera cierto deberia ser practicamente una constante .Incluso un reloj parado da la hora exacta dos veces al día.

PD:Hasta Rappel acierta a veces.


----------



## EL FARAON (16 Oct 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> Pues yo sinceramente creo que no hay pasta para abrir nada. El mercado cada día está más seco y no tiene visos de arreglarse. Me uno al 99%



+1

No me extrañaria nada que el Estado estuviera echando flotadores para que no se hunda mas la balsa, digo, la bolsa.


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

Parece que el juego de esta mañana ya está bastante claro:

- Cerrar el gap de apertura.
- Posicionarse para el impulso de la tarde.

Al segundo respecto, y como vamos bien de velocidad, creo que este mediodía vamos a tener un aburrido lateral mientras hacemos como que subimos pero sin subir. En cuanto abran los americanos bajaremos un poco para despistar al gran público y, finalmente, tendremos la traca explosiva al alza, tal vez motivada por algún dato.

Este es el mini-ticket para hoy.


----------



## kaos (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> No, no lo conozco ni he oido hablar de el ¿algún link? ¿alguna historia negra que contar?




El comentario viene porque en este sistema se usan patrones *fractales*, en resumen, 

"El Símbolo es un Sistema de análisis basado en la más moderna concepción de la teoría del Caos.

A partir de Procesar el Sistema los 160 últimos datos de cualquier curva gráfica, nos da 4 simulaciones al Futuro sobre su posible continuidad.

Cada uno de los Futuros posibles se mantiene encadenado por líneas causales deterministas, pero la totalidad de las trayectorias posibles, esto es; los Futuros en Universos de eventos, se mantiene esencialmente indeterminista.
El Sistema que utiliza consiste en explorar, al final de cada sesión de Bolsa, los cuatro Futuros posibles para la trayectoria del Valor analizado y proyectarlos luego sobre una herramienta de análisis denominada Caja de Edgeworth, que funciona como un espacio de fases dentro del cual aparece borrosamente, como atractor, el Diagrama de Hamilton. ""
más info...

Servicios del Sistema del Símbolo


nada oscuro que contar...

saludos


----------



## Rocket (16 Oct 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> De todas formas, Rocket, y dejando bromas aparte, es curioso (aunque esperado, ya que estoy convencido de que esta crisis no puede evitarse de ninguna de las maneras) observar como a pesar de las "Inyecciones" (minúsculas, ínfimas si tenemos en cuenta el brutal e irreal endeudamiento masivo) de liquidez (que son las primeras que se harán, porque habrá más), sigue y seguirá la depresión económica tanto el la economía real (el ciudadano no verá ni un euro de todo esto) como en la "virtual" (se deben cifras impagables generadas de la nada).
> Estoy convencido, sin embargo (como algo verdaderamente positivo) que el desenlace de toda esta estafa piramidal va a conllevar la prácticamente desaparición del parasitismo político en las escenas económicas de los paises (creo que van a desaparecer prácticamente del mapa el 90% de las Cajas de Ahorros, as pesar el politiqueo y amiguismo que reina dentro de ellas, ya que ahora tomarán carta en el asunto unos acreedores extranjeros WQUE QUIEREN COBRAR LO QUE SE LES DEBE, y han visto el percal de todos estos trileros de baja estofa de políticos metidos en sus feudos regionales que son muchas -casi todas- las Cajas de ahorros.
> 
> Recibe un cordial saludo



Yo ya cuento con atravesar una "depresion economica" despues de este crack que estamos viviendo estas dos semanas. Y la gravedad y prolongacion en el tiempo de dicha depresion estan todavia por ver.

Que os creiais? Que todos estos rescates y orgias bancarias nos iban a salir gratis??? :

Lo vamos a pasar muy mal, muchisimo peor que en la encrucijada bancaria del 75.


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

kaos dijo:


> El comentario viene porque en este sistema se usan patrones *fractales*, en resumen,
> 
> "El Símbolo es un Sistema de análisis basado en la más moderna concepción de la teoría del Caos.
> 
> ...



Gracias, muy interesante.


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2008)

Bueno, en los últimos dias me he programado en visual unos algoritmos para preveer los movimientos bursátiles mundiales... 

Después de validar el programa con un 95% de fiabilidad sobre el histórico, he decidido compartir con mis queridos conforeros los resultados de dicho análisis:





*Hoy el IBEX 35 caerá un 50%... *



Al final del dia veremos si lo he programado bien... 




Saludos


----------



## Mikado (16 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Bueno, en los últimos dias me he programado en visual unos algoritmos para preveer los movimientos bursátiles mundiales...
> 
> Después de validar el programa con un 95% de fiabilidad sobre el histórico, he decidido compartir con mis queridos conforeros los resultados de dicho análisis:
> 
> ...



Esto te lo programo yo tambien :

Variacion = Random(-50,50)

Puede fluctuar depende el clock del sistema de -50% a +50%, lo mejor es que el clock de mi sistema es el mejor broker que hay.

Si lo quereis especifico para alguna accion en concreto, de momento he hecho el "esfuerzo" de programarlo para telefonica :

Variacion_Telefonica = Random (-50,50)


----------



## la_bruja_averia (16 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Yo apuesto que hoy: *PABAJO!!!* Mi análisis tésnico del "dedo humedecido por salivilla puesto al viento" es infalible...



Apuesto a que tu sistema es más fiable que las predicciones de los "expertos" 

Salud


----------



## Mistermaguf (16 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Pues no se yo... venga, vamos a apostar. Yo digo que hoy toca caidas moderadas... en torno al 5%.
> 
> Hay que mojarse...



Joder, ya se habla del 5% diario como "caída moderada", "casi ná". Como cambian las tornas señor.

En fin, yo no arriesgo nada, sólo doy ideas:


----------



## poderoso (16 Oct 2008)

como pagen el papel y tinta para imprimir tanto billetes?
con pagare a 180 dias porque eso tiene que ser una factura bastante grande


----------



## davinci79 (16 Oct 2008)

A los expertos de las compañías en estos momentos no hay que hacerles ni caso. (y quizá ya nunca más)

Ayer mismo, por la mañana, estuve hablando con mi asesor de una conocida sociedad de valores y le comenté que mucha gente (por esta web sobre todo ) cree que ibamos a tener caidas generalizadas del 30%.

Me dijo que era muy pesimista que ibamos a estar entre 9500 y 10500 durante bastante tiempo gracias a las medidas. Hoy mismo ya hemos estado bastante por debajo de los 9500 

Salu2


----------



## Rocket (16 Oct 2008)

Mistermaguf dijo:


> Joder, ya se habla del 5% diario como "caída moderada", "casi ná". Como cambian las tornas señor.
> 
> En fin, yo no arriesgo nada, sólo doy ideas:



Je, es cierto... 5% es un autentico batacazo... aunque es, sin ir mas lejos, lo que cayo ayer.

Por cierto, solo dar una idea: *Tener buen tino o mal tino es acertar si la bolsa va a subir o a bajar. Cometer un error es entrar en la bolsa estos dias.*


----------



## Skizored (16 Oct 2008)

Ha hecho techo tres veces alrededor del 9550, esto tiene un tapon de la ostia, acabo de consultarlo con mi colega que esta limpiando los cristales de la oficina y me ha dicho que tira pa bajo hechando ostias.


----------



## Builder (16 Oct 2008)

Skizored dijo:


> Ha hecho techo tres veces alrededor del 9550, esto tiene un tapon de la ostia, acabo de consultarlo con mi colega que esta limpiando los cristales de la oficina y me ha dicho que tira pa bajo hechando ostias.





Vamos que nos vamos...

-337

(y futuros Dow girando a negativo)


----------



## INTRUDER (16 Oct 2008)

Que dificil seguir algun indice, estan todos con el baile de San Vito (Corleone )

Como para hacer previsiones.


----------



## Rocket (16 Oct 2008)

-375 Ibex a 9.329

Edito:

-428 :


----------



## chameleon (16 Oct 2008)

mulder, nos han owneado!!! xD


----------



## Mitsou (16 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> mulder, nos han owneado!!! xD



con lo que fluctúa no ya de un día para otro sino en el mismo día, yo esperaría hasta que haya cerrado para ver si hay "owneds" o no


----------



## Skizored (16 Oct 2008)

Un empujoncito mas

9308


----------



## belier (16 Oct 2008)

Sin duda el mejor hilo del foro, y por extensión de los otros foros que visito. Sólo comparable al del notebbbbbook...


----------



## Perchas (16 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> mulder, nos han owneado!!! xD



Como mola, son ustedes unos genios. padazo Owned les van a endiñar, ¡¡Tonuel al ataque!!!


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> mulder, nos han owneado!!! xD



Que no hombre que no, esto es solo una pausa que nos hemos comido un montón de puntos al alza sin respirar. A este foro le falta tener algo de paciencia (aunque alguno la tiene) para no cambiar de postura tan rápido.

Recuerden que la paciencia, es dinero.


----------



## shoah (16 Oct 2008)

Anda que como empiece a reflejar la intervención suiza de hoy...


----------



## Builder (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Recuerden que la paciencia, es dinero.



Paciencia la que les va a faltar a algunos cuando se publiquen hoy las peticiones de desempleo en EEUU. Ya verás la paciencia, ya...


----------



## Samzer (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Que no hombre que no, esto es solo una pausa que nos hemos comido un montón de puntos al alza sin respirar. A este foro le falta tener algo de paciencia (aunque alguno la tiene) para no cambiar de postura tan rápido.
> 
> Recuerden que la paciencia, es dinero.


----------



## Fuego azul (16 Oct 2008)

Hoy bajonazo, mañana también, asi toda la semana, han de caer mas los valores para que empiece la orgía compradora, para luego volver a bajar de nuevo, asi muchos meses.


----------



## shoah (16 Oct 2008)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Hoy bajonazo, mañana también, asi toda la semana, han de caer mas los valores para que empiece la orgía compradora, para luego volver a bajar de nuevo, asi muchos meses.



Así se forman los dientes de sierra que luego se ven en las gráficas...¿no?


----------



## Builder (16 Oct 2008)

Después de la subida del lunes, ya publiqué este gráfico y decía "cuidado, cuidado". No es que suba mucho un día, o baje mucho al siguiente, es que entramos (hemos entrado ya) en recesión, y la bolsa despues de estos arreones que tienen más que ver con la acción de quienes mueven mucha pasta apostando arriba o abajo que con análisis técnicos o de fundamentales, no puede escapar a la lógica de la recesión. Al fin y al cabo, lo que se mueve en la bolsa son empresas y no les va a ir demasiado bien el año que viene.


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Oct 2008)

¿Como van los futuros sobre owneds en el hilo?


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Como van los futuros sobre owneds en el hilo?



Van al alza y mucho me temo que hoy alcanzaremos un máximo histórico.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (16 Oct 2008)

alguien sabe que pasa con el SAN que está a punto de perder la barrera psicológica del 9????

Será que las palabras de Sr. Bota pequeña han hecho pupa: "se debe a la avaricia"

Y los bolsistas  "Hablo de puta la collares"


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Van al alza y mucho me temo que hoy alcanzaremos un máximo histórico.



Eso parece, de momento el -3%...



Saludos


----------



## Skizored (16 Oct 2008)

Hoy tendremos esta velita.







La Lapida


----------



## Fuego azul (16 Oct 2008)

Bolsa y avaricia, cuando el inversor que lleva años metido en bolsa, jugando con los ahorrillos, pequeño inversor ve chollo, acciones que bajan, se lanza a la orgía compradora, imagina que subirá luego, ahora hay unos limites desde las ultimas compras que han de ser superados, es decir bajar mas. Entonces se percibe que uno puede correr el riesgo.

Por otro lado los grandes tiburones están a la espera de caidas jugosas y noticias que aumenten esas caidas, esos especulan a corto, tratan de sacar beneficio lo mas rápido posible y retirar sus posiciones a velocidad de rayo.

Es mas un juego perceptivo en este momento, quien ve la botella medio llena o quien la ve medio vacia, asi se lanzan a mover dinero para sacar jugosas plusvalias, no hay nada acertado ni racional, se actua por impulsos y presentimientos, los valores bailan que da gusto.

Ese es mi modesto analisis, no soy experto en bolsa, pero la sigo ultimamente y he hablado con algun pequeño inversor, tienen unos limites psicólogicos, teorías absurdas que tal valor no puede bajar de tanto, etc....

Para mi vamos a los 6500 puntos en el IBEX, de momento es la hipotesis mas creible, hasta que no caiga mogollón mas no estaremos mas estabilizados, ahora es la pelea de un dia subo dos y otro bajo tres, y viversa, es algo que ha comenzado y no parará hasta que baja tres mil puntos lo mínimo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Oct 2008)

errozate:

compare REPSOL y BANKINTER


----------



## errozate (16 Oct 2008)

*Azkunaveteya:*

Hola amigo y vecino:

Me parece que nos toca aguantar el chaparrón.

Estamos dentro de Repsol. Estamos con doble jugada, a ver si la opan o a esperar al próximo ciclo alcista.

Pero ¡Qué volatilidad, madre mía!



P.D.: ¿Cómo están BBK y Laboral?


----------



## valmont (16 Oct 2008)

Bueno señores yo creo que es hora de recapitular:

1º Hemos entrado en una nueva fase mundial en la cual los países emergentes (china, india y rusia) han dejado de tirar del petróleo hacia arriba y por lo tanto de provocar inflación en los países petrodependientes como españa.

2º La bajada del petróleo y las bolsas mundiales indica que estamos ante una recesión de escala mundial lo que implica que probablemente deflactemos.

3º La mayoría de las empresas españolas se sustentan en 3 pilares : La construcción, el turismo o el dinero publico.

La construcción se apoyaba en el crédito hipotecario, crédito que ya no existe por lo tanto toda empresa relacionada con este sector tendrá muchas papeletas para pasarlo realmente mal.

El turismo a medida que avance la crisis mundial va a quedar muy tocado, ya que al igual que le está pasando al sector automovilístico el número de divisas que entren en españa ira descendiendo, no creo que vengan muchos islandeses a canarias este año.

En lo referente a las empresas que tengan relación con el dinero publico, les esperan años de vacas flacas ya que el poco dinero que hay es para los bancos como bien habéis podido ver estos días de nacionalizaciones bancarias.

Esto en resumen significa que nos esperan años de subida del paro, cierre de empresas, fusiones y medidas excepcionales.
Apostaría por un 2009 movido con alguna que otra huelga general y un paro cercano al 17%.


----------



## errozate (16 Oct 2008)

*Valmont*

Lo has expresado de maravilla.

¿Cómo ves la bolsa en general y las empresas del Ibex en particular?


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Oct 2008)

errozate dijo:


> Hola amigo y vecino:
> 
> Me parece que nos toca aguantar el chaparrón.
> 
> ...



pues de bkt, q es lo unico sano que habia el presi la acaba de tumbar:



> Sin embargo, reconoció que los resultados de la entidad para final de año no serán mejores de los presentados hoy -el beneficio neto atribuido hasta septiembre ascendió a 201,78 millones de euros, un 35,9% menos-.



repsol, uf! que mal rollo, cae todo lo que tiene que ver con energia...

veo mas factible que RWE o una de esas entren en Electricas o Nuevas energias...



bbk va bien, he vuelto a meter ahi


----------



## luckyLuck (16 Oct 2008)

valmont dijo:


> Bueno señores yo creo que es hora de recapitular:
> 
> 1º Hemos entrado en una nueva fase mundial en la cual los países emergentes (china, india y rusia) han dejado de tirar del petróleo hacia arriba y por lo tanto de provocar inflación en los países petrodependientes como españa.
> 
> ...



flap,flap,flap,flap,explicacion sencilla,buena eimpresionante.


----------



## PalPueblo (16 Oct 2008)

valmont dijo:


> Bueno señores yo creo que es hora de recapitular:
> 
> 1º Hemos entrado en una nueva fase mundial en la cual los países emergentes (china, india y rusia) han dejado de tirar del petróleo hacia arriba y por lo tanto de provocar inflación en los países petrodependientes como españa.
> 
> ...



Amén hermanx.


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues de bkt, q es lo unico sano que habia el presi la acaba de tumbar:



Yo opino lo mismo, me parece muy poco de fiar esa acción y la veo bastante más abajo de lo que está ahora. Ayer por la noche, en este mismo hilo hice una lista de los valores que recomiendo y otros que no, aun no está completa pero ya se empiezan a ver buenas cosas.

Por cierto, el Eurostoxx esta mañana ha dado la señal inequívoca de cambio de tendencia que yo esperaba como agua de mayo para confirmar mi particular visión alcista para la bolsa en los próximos días.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Es reconfortante saber que al menos una persona de este foro cree en mi



"y ese soy yo" te faltó añadir...


----------



## Builder (16 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> "y ese soy yo" te faltó añadir...



Jajajajajajajajajajajaaaaaaaa


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Oct 2008)

kaos dijo:


> El comentario viene porque en este sistema se usan patrones *fractales*, en resumen,
> 
> "El Símbolo es un Sistema de análisis basado en la más moderna concepción de la teoría del Caos.
> 
> ...



¿Y te parece poco oscuro la descripción que hacen?

Es un timo como la copa de un pino.


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

Los amantes de los fundamentales pueden estar de enhorabuena, nokia da resultados desastrosos y un buen montón de empresas también. Supongo que ahora pensarán que nos vamos hacia abajo como un tiro.

Van a ver en que consiste fiarse de los fundamentales sin más.


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2008)

valmont dijo:


> Bueno señores yo creo que es hora de recapitular:
> 
> 1º Hemos entrado en una nueva fase mundial en la cual los países emergentes (china, india y rusia) han dejado de tirar del petróleo hacia arriba y por lo tanto de provocar inflación en los países petrodependientes como españa.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo al 95%... porque España tiene "aún" margen de endeudamiento... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Los amantes de los fundamentales pueden estar de enhorabuena, nokia da resultados desastrosos y un buen montón de empresas también. Supongo que ahora pensarán que nos vamos hacia abajo como un tiro.
> 
> Van a ver en que consiste fiarse de los fundamentales sin más.



No te pongo un Nelson porque me has caido bien... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> No te pongo un Nelson porque me has caido bien...



El sentimiento es mutuo


----------



## percebe (16 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> No te pongo un Nelson porque me has caido bien...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



*tonuel* Eres la polla tio, que jartada de reir.


----------



## Jucari (16 Oct 2008)

ITRAXX INDICES...

Sigue marcando pánico total con una lectura de 731 puntos es decir 16 puntos más que ayer y habiendo tocado un máximo en 744. Hay que recordar que esta lectura significa que para asegurar contra la quiebra una cartera de 10 millones de euros de 50 compañías europeas importantes hay que pagar 744.000 euros al año, lo normal sería unos 200.000.


----------



## Builder (16 Oct 2008)

El Citigroup acaba de presentar malos resultados. Ya veremos como se lo toma el Dow.

Citigroup Posts Fourth Consecutive Loss on Mortgage Writedowns


----------



## arrhenius (16 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Bueno parece que mi analisis va por buen camino, el Ibex 35 en -2,78 a las 13:35, voy a patentar mi sistema de analisis tecnico bursatil de "chupateeldedoyponloalviento", parece ser que es más fiable que "otros"...ji, ji, ji...



prepara los crampones para la subida vertical que se avecina


----------



## Jucari (16 Oct 2008)

Pues futuros del DJ han cambiado de dirección...supongo que esperando datos de paro e inflación, estos marcaran bastante el dia de hoy....:


----------



## Starkiller (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Recuerden que la paciencia, es dinero.



Eso siempre. La eterna pregunta es: Dinero, ¿En el bolsillo de quien?


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (16 Oct 2008)

que está pasando?????


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> que está pasando?????



Ibex 35 a la 13:53; -3,15%

9401 ptos


Ya decia yo que hoy p'arriba... 



Saludos


----------



## Jucari (16 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Ibex 35 a la 13:53; -3,15%
> 
> 9401 ptos
> 
> ...



Creo....que despues de los datos de USA...esto se viene para arriba....cerramos en verde fijo....


----------



## chameleon (16 Oct 2008)

todavía no ha aparecido la mano de dios, nosotros tenemos fe ... xD


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (16 Oct 2008)

que datos?????????


----------



## Builder (16 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Creo....que despues de los datos de USA...esto se viene para arriba....cerramos en verde fijo....



¿Qué datos USA?

¿Los de Citigroup y Merrill Lynch?
¿El de inflación?
¿Los de desempleo?
¿Los inventarios semanales de crudo?
¿El Índice NAHB del mercado de viviendas?
¿El Índice manufacturero de la Fed de Filadelfia?
¿Los resultadosw de: AMD, Bank of New York Mellon, Baxter, BB&T, Capital One Financial, CIT, Danaher, Gilead Sciences, Google, Harley-Davidson, Huntington Bancshares, Hershey, Illinois Tool Works, IBM, Intuitive Surgical, Leggett & Platt, Nucor, Parker Hannifin, PNC Financial Services, PPG Industries, Sherwin-Williams, Southwest Airlines, Striker, Textron, Torchmark, United Technologies y Zions Bancorp?

No sé yo, eh.


----------



## Jucari (16 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> que datos?????????



A las 14:30, datos de paro e inflacción en USA...


----------



## Alexandros (16 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> crampones??? Comorrrrllll??? Quezezo??? :



Se refieren a esto:

Futures up despite big losses from Citi and Merrill, as investors move *to buy up cheap stocks *after Wednesday's rout.

CNNMoney.com Pre-Market Report - Oct. 16, 2008

No me tiro a la piscina. Solo me dedico a aplaudir con las orejas y a disfrutar con las caídas.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (16 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> crampones??? Comorrrrllll??? Quezezo??? :








Es un armazón de pinchos que se pone bajo las botas.
Se usan en montaña para progresar en vías con hielo


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

Ahora mismo estamos sufriendo el aburridísimo lateral que comentaba esta mañana, aunque lo han puesto algo más abajo de lo que pensaba.

El Eurostoxx está atrapado ahora mismo entre los 2523 y los 2473, supongo que todo el mundo está esperando a los datos para salir corriendo en una dirección u otra.


----------



## Jucari (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora mismo estamos sufriendo el aburridísimo lateral que comentaba esta mañana, aunque lo han puesto algo más abajo de lo que pensaba.
> 
> El Eurostoxx está atrapado ahora mismo entre los 2523 y los 2473, supongo que todo el mundo está esperando a los datos para salir corriendo en una dirección u otra.



+100000... todo se ha quedado clavado .....emoción!!!!....cara o cruz???....subidon o resaca?


----------



## Samzer (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora mismo estamos sufriendo el aburridísimo lateral que comentaba esta mañana, aunque lo han puesto algo más abajo de lo que pensaba.
> 
> El Eurostoxx está atrapado ahora mismo entre los 2523 y los 2473, supongo que todo el mundo está esperando a los datos para salir corriendo en una dirección u otra.



Yo tendría claro que dirección tomar para salir corriendo, la de la puerta.


----------



## Jucari (16 Oct 2008)

Datos USA, paro semanal 



Baja 16.000 a 461.000. Mejor de lo esperado que eran 475.000.

Preparad para el subidón del dia....


----------



## arrhenius (16 Oct 2008)

el owned-o-meter esta que echa chispas, parece que se van a cambiar las tornas, amigos



esta tarde se va a llevar el color verde?


----------



## errozate (16 Oct 2008)

*Mulder*

Señor MULDER, así con mayúsculas, está dando ud. todo un recital.

No sé si me equivoco pero me parece que tiene ud. un montón de aciertos.

¡Felicidades!


----------



## Builder (16 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Datos USA, paro semanal
> 
> Baja 16.000 a 461.000. Mejor de lo esperado que eran 475.000.
> 
> Preparad para el subidón del dia....



Jucari hombre, que empiezas a parecer un frio especulador 

El dato sigue siendo malo. Mira la evolución de las peticiones de desempleo en el gráfico de Calculated Risk. Otra cosa es que a la Bolsa eso le de igual.

<img src="http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_pMscxxELHEg/SPc17Z-_kaI/AAAAAAAADkY/F85Pchz5LGg/s1600/WeeklyClaimsOct20082.jpg" alt="[WeeklyClaimsOct20082.jpg]" border=0>


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (16 Oct 2008)

Me uno a las felicitaciones a Mulder. No tengo un duro como para invertirlo en bolsa, pero sus aciertos me parecen muy a tener en cuenta.

Gracias por dejar tus previsiones en el foro, aciertes o no están bien argumentadas y son un buen referente.

Lo que no quita que cualquier día nos llevamos todos la sorpresa, que nadie sabe lo que va a pasar en el próximo minuto.


----------



## davinci79 (16 Oct 2008)

Me he perdido casi una hora de esto para comer y seguimos en rojo. ¿hemos tocado zona verde en algún momento?


----------



## arrhenius (16 Oct 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> Me he perdido casi una hora de esto para comer y seguimos en rojo. ¿hemos tocado zona verde en algún momento?



no tengo tiempo real asi que no se, aunque me temoq ue no, el owned-o-meter parece que me señala a mi ahora mismo.. xDD


en fin, no se, un rebote desde el -3% si ha dado, aunque las subidas vertiginosas aun no llegan, claro que Mulder ya dijo que la tarde podria empezar titubeante asi que, fallar, aun no ha fallado.


espero que falle por que al final no he comprado!


----------



## Señor X (16 Oct 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> no tengo tiempo real asi que no se, aunque me temoq ue no, el owned-o-meter parece que me señala a mi ahora mismo.. xDD
> 
> 
> en fin, no se, un rebote desde el -3% si ha dado, aunque las subidas vertiginosas aun no llegan, claro que Mulder ya dijo que la tarde podria empezar titubeante asi que, fallar, aun no ha fallado.
> ...



No considero la apuesta tan arriesgada.

Puede terminar en verde o rojo.

50%.


----------



## valmont (16 Oct 2008)

errozate dijo:


> Lo has expresado de maravilla.
> 
> ¿Cómo ves la bolsa en general y las empresas del Ibex en particular?



Pues que vamos a seguir bajando hasta los infiernos, que todo es parte del gran show, si os dais cuenta nos están haciendo creer que la nacionalización de los bancos es para salvarnos de la crisis, pero en realidad es un saqueo de las arcas nacionales a escala planetaria. El barco se hunde y el capitán está repartiendo los pocos salvavidas que quedan entre sus amiguetes.

La pregunta que debes hacerte no es que va a pasar con las empresas, sino que va a pasar con nuestro dinero. Hasta ahora el euro se había convertido en moneda refugio al creer los inversores que la crisis estaba instalada en USA pero la quiebra de Islandia y los datos de recesión en Alemania han acojonado de verdad a los inversores que empiezan a refugiar su dinero en otros sitios como por ejemplo el oro.
Me temo que durante bastantes meses vamos a ver al IPC y la productividad no parar de bajar al mismo tiempo que asistiremos a bajadas del tipo de interés a la japonesa.

Saldrán mogollón de analistas diciendo que con el euribor bajo se incentivará la compra de pisos, pero me temo que al no haber liquidez los bancos, ahora controlados por el estado, seguirán sin dar crédito por lo que el stock de pisos seguirá aumentando.

El otro día un amigo mío me dijo que me equivocaba que los pisos seguían sin bajadas apreciables, yo le respondí que el cáncer no se nota hasta que ya es irreversible, aun no tenemos cotas altas de paro, aun no tenemos déficit en las cuentas del estado, todavía seguimos siendo ingenuos.


----------



## arrhenius (16 Oct 2008)

Señor X dijo:


> No considero la apuesta tan arriesgada.
> 
> Puede terminar en verde o rojo.
> 
> 50%.



pues ya sabes, al casino, rojo o negro 50%, te llevas tus ahorros y lo "inviertes sin riesgo" alli xDD


----------



## koteinside (16 Oct 2008)

Pues no he estado cada segundo mirandolo, pero si cada minutillo o dos, y lo mas cerca del verde que ha estado ha sido un 0,08% en rojo


----------



## xavicl (16 Oct 2008)

Qué queréis que os diga, me creo mucho más al socio Valmont que al analisto Mulder.


----------



## luisfernando (16 Oct 2008)

Citi pierde 2.800 millones de dólares en el tercer trimestre y Merrill Lynch otros 5.200 - 16/10/08 - elEconomista.es

esta noticia es la clave para hoy, resistira citi??


----------



## Señor X (16 Oct 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> pues ya sabes, al casino, rojo o negro 50%, te llevas tus ahorros y lo "inviertes sin riesgo" alli xDD



Estás comparando cosas que no se pueden comparar.

Mulder ha apostado que hay una subida (me olvido que también ha dicho que será vertical).

Ha hecho una apuesta de rojo o verde. Ni más ni menos. Ya puede soltar toda la parrafada que quiera (como el que dice que su equipo de futbol va a ganar el derbi y sale goleado), que la apuesta es de un 50%.

Tú comparas bolsa con casino, y los beneficios y pérdidas no son lo mismo. En la bolsa se habla de porcentajes al alza y a la baja, y en el casino es el doble o nada.


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

Se terminó la siesta de hoy, vamos a ver que nos depara esta tarde. De momento tenemos al Eurostoxx en negativo aun, pero los futuros americanos ya están todos en verde.

Lo importante no es el color del índice sino que los acontecimientos se vayan cumpliendo. El dato de empleo ha permitido traspasar algunas resistencias que ahora se convertirán en soportes y serán probadas para comprobar su solidez. A partir de ahí deberíamos subir sin demasiados problemas.

El único punto oscuro es el VIX que hoy ha arrancado en 69 y añade algunos nubarrones al plan del día. Ahora veremos que ocurre.


----------



## arrhenius (16 Oct 2008)

Señor X dijo:


> Estás comparando cosas que no se pueden comparar.
> 
> Mulder ha apostado que hay una subida (me olvido que también ha dicho que será vertical).
> 
> ...



bueno, yo queria ironizar sobre tu simplificacion acerca de la apuesta de Mulder, el no ha dicho que hoy acababa verde, en lo que habria tenido un 50%, ha especificado mas cosas que de momento se estan cumpliendo, aunque falta lo importante de verdad, la subida vertical.


en fin, yo espero que no suba, a ver que pasa (por que yo no tengo ni zorra, lo confieso)


----------



## Builder (16 Oct 2008)

Señores, que se nos viene el Dow abajo.
Paulsssoooooon!! Que se te han pegado las sabanas!!


----------



## Rocket (16 Oct 2008)

Que poco dura la alegria en casa del pobre... ratifico mi 5% de caidas.

_"Que le estara pahando al probe migue, que hase musho tiempo que no hale... lalararalala... laralalale..."_


----------



## Nazgulillo (16 Oct 2008)

¿Qué dato/s pueden haber hecho que el Ibex35 y demás se estén pegando ahora un batacazo? Han perdido más de un 2% en un plis :


----------



## luisfernando (16 Oct 2008)

jajaja pero aun dices que va a subir hoy? xD
te apuesto a que termina bajando mas de lo que ha empezado, un 6,12%


----------



## Rocket (16 Oct 2008)

Nazgulillo dijo:


> ¿Qué dato/s pueden haber hecho que el Ibex35 se esté pegando ahora un batacazo? :



Caida del sector industrial en EEUU un 2,8%... sumado a la volatilidad ambiental.


----------



## davinci79 (16 Oct 2008)

Menudo subidón del dow en pocos segundos. Que suba que suba, que me hay que vender en positivo


----------



## chameleon (16 Oct 2008)

dow +1 %
ibex -2 %
dax -0.3%

esto empieza a animarse, sea como sea hoy, espero que mañana siga subiendo. si no será una escalera hacia abajo...

ACTUALIZACIÓN 15:47

dow +1,6 %
ibex -1,5 %
dax -0.1%

ESTO VA MUY RÁPIDO!!


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (16 Oct 2008)

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets



> 15:19:18 h.
> Producción industrial. Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocket (16 Oct 2008)

Y como no podia ser menos, SACYR entre las peores... -3,76%

Queda alguna esperanza para aquel que dijo que la demanda 'normal' de vivienda en nuestro pais era de 450.000 viviendas al anyo???


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (16 Oct 2008)

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets



> 15:47:53 h.
> Datos USA: La realidad de los números Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

Se me ha olvidado antes dar las gracias a los que me han felicitado, estén atentos que aun queda mucho por ver hoy.

A los owneds solo me queda decirles que sigan con el culo apretado porque lo van a necesitar


----------



## davinci79 (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Se me ha olvidado antes dar las gracias a los que me han felicitado, estén atentos que aun queda mucho por ver hoy.
> 
> A los owneds solo me queda decirles que sigan con el culo apretado porque lo van a necesitar



¡Que seguro le veo! Espero que tenga razón. Estoy esperando una subida para vender unas acciones.


----------



## Rocket (16 Oct 2008)

Lo que hay que reconocer es que esto es una locura... otra vez esta a -264.

Nunca he visto tantos saltos y tan seguidos en tan poco tiempo. Esto no es para nada bueno...


----------



## Builder (16 Oct 2008)

Yo no apuesto a los "owned" contra Mulder, que me cae bien aunque no trago sus análisis técnicos. Lo que pasa es que estoy seguro de que el juego ahora se llama "*MANTENER LIQUIDEZ*". No es hora de jugarse los cuartos en la bolsa. Los peces grandes están haciendo exactamente eso, mantener la pasta y no meterla en bolsa. A pesar de las facilidades (en precio y en permiso regulatorio), las corporaciones y empresas se retraen de la recuperación de sus acciones. Por algo será, ¿no? Olvidense de los análisis técnicos y demás parafernalia. Nos va a hacer falta el dinero, no lo pierdan en tonterías. En el Financial Times:



> US companies pass on buy-back opportunity
> By Justin Baer and Joanna Chung in New York and Richard Milne in London
> 
> Fewer US companies are buying back their shares, in spite of eased regulatory restrictions, as they seek to conserve cash. Companies often like to conduct share buy-back programmes because they reduce the amount of outstanding shares and thus drive up earnings per share. However, *corporate America – along with hedge funds, institutional investors and others – appears increasingly nervous and is choosing to hold on to cash*.
> ...


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> ¡Que seguro le veo! Espero que tenga razón. Estoy esperando una subida para vender unas acciones.



El VIX acaba de subir a 70.9 y se ha bajado de sopetón a 68, esta es una buena señal.


----------



## chameleon (16 Oct 2008)

no lo puedo creer, ya estamos otra vez en rojo passión!!
con estos vandazos no hay pequeño inversor que aguante

en serio, ¿qué está pasando? ¿están tirando el mercado arriba y abajo para quitarse de en medio al pequeño y mediano accionista?

Vandazos de hasta 300 puntos


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

El VIX parece ir bajando poco a poco, los índices están ahora mismo remoloneando mucho y no han explotado al alza como tenía previsto y lo peor de todo es que el Eurostoxx está a más de 100 de puntos del sitio por donde debería pasar hoy si o si.

A pesar de todo la volatilidad es tremenda, igual estamos allá arriba como bajamos a los infiernos y volvemos a subir en cuestión de minutos. Esto solo es bueno para los leones que pueden permitirse unos stops de tamaño respetable, para el particular significa que le salten el stop a pesar de que acierte con la tendencia.


----------



## Rocket (16 Oct 2008)

Siguen llegando malas noticias de EEUU, lo que pasa es que Wall Street se ha puesto plano de repente... :



> EEUU: el índice de la Fed de Philadelphia marca un mínimo histórico
> Agencias | 16:02 - 16/10/2008
> 
> Llévate la cotización a tu web
> ...


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> no lo puedo creer, ya estamos otra vez en rojo passión!!
> con estos vandazos no hay pequeño inversor que aguante
> 
> en serio, ¿qué está pasando? ¿están tirando el mercado arriba y abajo para quitarse de en medio al pequeño y mediano accionista?



Hoy están pasando la escoba a conciencia para dejar el terreno libre de pequeñines. Esto quiere decir que hay que ponerse largos, si los leones lo permiten, claro.


----------



## Builder (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Esto solo es bueno para los leones que pueden permitirse unos stops de tamaño respetable, para el particular significa que le salten el stop a pesar de que acierte con la tendencia.



¡Pues eso!


----------



## paaq (16 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Queda alguna esperanza para aquel que dijo que la demanda 'normal' de vivienda en nuestro pais era de 450.000 viviendas al anyo???



Por supuesto, hoy en día hay fármacos muy potentes. Y la trepanación no es una solución tan descabellada como se cree. Incluso una hemisferoctomía... Vamos, que esperanza, haberla hayla.


----------



## xavicl (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dejalo, ya esta todo plagado de analistos, tb aki? esto se hunde, dejate de subidas en vertical dando falsas esperanzas a gente k esta en bolsa. Te keda una hora y cuarto para esa subida


----------



## Rocket (16 Oct 2008)

Estais viendo la caida??? :

-352


----------



## Speculo (16 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Siguen llegando malas noticias de EEUU, lo que pasa es que Wall Street se ha puesto plano de repente... :



Plano solía ser 20 puntos arriba o abajo durante horas. Ahora en tres minutos tienes movimientos de 200 puntos en ambas direcciones y ni se despeina, oiga.
Así que cuando estás diciendo que se ha puesto plano, ya está a -200. Y cuando yo escribo esto, a lo mejor está +50. Qué estrés. :


----------



## Builder (16 Oct 2008)

Y el DAX también se va animando (*-1.5%*)


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (16 Oct 2008)

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets



> 16:09:37 h.
> Intradía
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## burbufo (16 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Siguen llegando malas noticias de EEUU, lo que pasa es que Wall Street se ha puesto plano de repente... :



Ampliando lo que menciona Rocket sacado de cárpatos:



> Indicador de negocios de la FED de Filadelfia baja de 3,8 a -37,5. Mucho peor de lo esperado.
> 
> Indicador de nuevos pedidos baja de 5,6 a -30,5.
> 
> ...



me pone los pelos de punta


----------



## Builder (16 Oct 2008)

Ya se prepara nueva reunión el fin de semana USA-EU. Estarán diciendo, "qué coñazo estos _bears_ de la bolsa, no nos dejan ni un fin de semana libre para ir al furbol"


----------



## Speculo (16 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Ya se prepara nueva reunión el fin de semana USA-EU. Estarán diciendo, "qué coñazo estos _bears_ de la bolsa, no nos dejan ni un fin de semana libre para ir al furbol"



En una de estas apagan el sistema..........................


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

xavicl dijo:


> Mulder dejalo, ya esta todo plagado de analistos, tb aki? esto se hunde, dejate de subidas en vertical dando falsas esperanzas a gente k esta en bolsa. Te keda una hora y cuarto para esa subida



Bueno, hoy se trata de alinearse bien de cara al vencimiento de mañana. No voy de analisto ni le estoy dando falsas esperanzas a nadie. Alguien que hubiera entrado largo esta mañana ahora estaría ganando muchísimo a pesar de todo.

Por otra parte mi análisis, como ya he dicho muchas veces, se hace sobre el futuro del Eurostoxx y este abre a las 8:00 y cierra a las 22:00. Es decir, en lo que a mi respecta aun queda mucha sesión por delante.


----------



## Rocket (16 Oct 2008)

Speculo dijo:


> En una de estas apagan el sistema..........................


----------



## Builder (16 Oct 2008)

Speculo dijo:


> En una de estas apagan el sistema..........................



  

Bueno, ahí les dejo. Me voy a perder el rally final, pero seguro que dejan una buena retransmisión del partido para leerla luego. Saludos!


----------



## twetter (16 Oct 2008)

Nahhh, mirar los futuros -93 dji
saludos,
twetter


----------



## xavicl (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, hoy se trata de alinearse bien de cara al vencimiento de mañana. No voy de analisto ni le estoy dando falsas esperanzas a nadie. Alguien que hubiera entrado largo esta mañana ahora estaría ganando muchísimo a pesar de todo.
> 
> Por otra parte mi análisis, como ya he dicho muchas veces, se hace sobre el futuro del Eurostoxx y este abre a las 8:00 y cierra a las 22:00. Es decir, en lo que a mi respecta aun queda mucha sesión por delante.



Ah bueno que es sobre el stox, que depende de USA, pero en fin, el stox tendria que probar los 2313 y ver que pasa, alli podria rebotar fuertemente, o no, pero que más da, nadie sabe lo que pasará.


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Se me ha olvidado antes dar las gracias a los que me han felicitado, estén atentos que aun queda mucho por ver hoy.
> 
> A los owneds solo me queda decirles que sigan con el culo apretado porque lo van a necesitar



*Lo siento hamijo... *









Saludos


----------



## Antenista (16 Oct 2008)

valmont dijo:


> Pues que vamos a seguir bajando hasta los infiernos, que todo es parte del gran show, si os dais cuenta nos están haciendo creer que la nacionalización de los bancos es para salvarnos de la crisis, pero en realidad es un saqueo de las arcas nacionales a escala planetaria. El barco se hunde y el capitán está repartiendo los pocos salvavidas que quedan entre sus amiguetes.
> 
> La pregunta que debes hacerte no es que va a pasar con las empresas, sino que va a pasar con nuestro dinero. Hasta ahora el euro se había convertido en moneda refugio al creer los inversores que la crisis estaba instalada en USA pero la quiebra de Islandia y los datos de recesión en Alemania han acojonado de verdad a los inversores que empiezan a refugiar su dinero en otros sitios como por ejemplo el oro.
> Me temo que durante bastantes meses vamos a ver al IPC y la productividad no parar de bajar al mismo tiempo que asistiremos a bajadas del tipo de interés a la japonesa.
> ...



No tienes ni puta idea ni de medicina ni de economía.


----------



## chameleon (16 Oct 2008)

pues nada, premio para el -5%


----------



## Misterio (16 Oct 2008)

S&P -2.50% hasta los 885, empezamos a estar bastante cerca del mínimo del otro día, aunque la volatilidad es tan grande que da unos saltos de impresión.

No soy analista pero me da que hoy el Ibex no sube..


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

xavicl dijo:


> Ah bueno que es sobre el stox, que depende de USA, pero en fin, el stox tendria que probar los 2313 y ver que pasa, alli podria rebotar fuertemente, o no, pero que más da, nadie sabe lo que pasará.



El futuro del Eurostoxx cotiza en el Eurex que es donde también se negocia el futuro del Dax, el Bund, el Bobl y el Schatz. Es decir, es totalmente europeo y es algo así como el equivalente al S&P500 de USA.

Desde luego esto no rebota, está claro que hoy no tendremos subida vertical y la tarde nos está mostrando, además, una bajada muy vertical.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Oct 2008)

Hay sitio todavía entre el 99% de los foreros que auguraban bajadas?????? :o
Creo que me cambio la chaqueta!!!!! Mulder, no te lo tomes a mal!!!! 

Saludos....


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> *Lo siento hamijo... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tendrá ud. que añadir las palabras 'analista de bolsa' a su firma


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Desde luego esto no rebota, está claro que hoy no tendremos subida vertical y la tarde nos está mostrando, además, una bajada muy vertical.



ni que lo jures...


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2008)

Venga, un poquito más y llegamos al -50% que vaticinó mi análisis técnico... 



Saludos


----------



## xavicl (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> El futuro del Eurostoxx cotiza en el Eurex que es donde también se negocia el futuro del Dax, el Bund, el Bobl y el Schatz. Es decir, es totalmente europeo y es algo así como el equivalente al S&P500 de USA.
> 
> Desde luego esto no rebota, está claro que hoy no tendremos subida vertical y la tarde nos está mostrando, además, una bajada muy vertical.



Joder ya lo se que es del eurex, lo he operado, pero ahora hago divisas. Pero que todo depende de USA, si baja usa, baja el stox, el ibex y su puta madre.


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (16 Oct 2008)

Racha bajista en futuros.

Ibex.-  -385

DJ.- -180

Pero aún queda mucho pertido


----------



## chameleon (16 Oct 2008)

esto se acabó, vamos hacia los ochomiles otra vez...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (16 Oct 2008)

Joder, este hilo es una mina en cuanto los números rojos empiezan a crecer


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

El VIX se ha plantado hoy en 74.24, casi nada, volatilidad desbocada. A este paso ahora está en 9000 y al segundo siguiente en 8000. Mientras tanto el stoxx ha corregido el 80% de toda la subida que se ha dado esta mañana en menos de una hora, impresionante.

Dejaremos la subida vertical para mañana, si es que la hay, aun sigo confiando en mi ticket a pesar de todo, soy así de kamikaze.


----------



## Rocket (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> El VIX se ha plantado hoy en 74.24, casi nada, volatilidad desbocada. A este paso ahora está en 9000 y al segundo siguiente en 8000.



Pues a mi me da en la napia que vamos a ver los 7.000 muy pronto... bueno, el tiempo lo dira.


----------



## Misterio (16 Oct 2008)

El problema será que si que teoricamente mañana toca subida por el vencimiento, pero la semana que viene? si ya de por si suelen ser bajistas la semana posterior pues esta que viene puede ser desastrosa.


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (16 Oct 2008)

No pierdas la fe tan pronto Mulder, al fín y al cabo tu lema debería ser: "I want to believe"

Según esta la situación cada cinco minutos tienen la razón o unos u otros. Espera al final del partido.


----------



## adso de melk (16 Oct 2008)

Lo siento MULDER, otra vez será.

Llevas razón, quizás mañana, o pasado o pasado pasado, o pasado, pasado pasado.


----------



## nam (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, hoy se trata de alinearse bien de cara al vencimiento de mañana. No voy de analisto ni le estoy dando falsas esperanzas a nadie. *Alguien que hubiera entrado largo esta mañana ahora estaría ganando muchísimo a pesar de todo*.
> 
> Por otra parte mi análisis, como ya he dicho muchas veces, se hace sobre el futuro del Eurostoxx y este abre a las 8:00 y cierra a las 22:00. Es decir, en lo que a mi respecta aun queda mucha sesión por delante.



Como puede ser eso? en IBEX o en DJIA? porque ambos han empezado negativos (con pequenyo rebote de 5 min del Dow).

Yo me autofelicito  por decir el lunes que por muchos rebotes que haya, la bolsa va a bajar y por mucho tiempo (hasta mediados del 2009 quizas?) porque la economia real ya esta tocada. Por mucha liquidez, por mucho que se diga que la bolsa esta barata (que no lo esta todavia), por mucho analisis tecnico que se haga, la realidad es que estamos en recesion y las empresas y la bolsa van a sufrir, todos vamos a sufrir.

Por cierto, como estaran los alemanes ahora que EEUU no va a comprar casi equipos de capital?


----------



## iLuso (16 Oct 2008)

Pregunta de completo analfabeto en esto de los contratos de futuros:

1. Se supone que mañana, el vencimiento de contratos implica subidón ¿por qué?

2. ¿Que significaría que mañana siguiésemos bajando?


----------



## Speculo (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> El VIX se ha plantado hoy en 74.24, casi nada, volatilidad desbocada. A este paso ahora está en 9000 y al segundo siguiente en 8000. Mientras tanto el stoxx ha corregido el 80% de toda la subida que se ha dado esta mañana en menos de una hora, impresionante.
> 
> Dejaremos la subida vertical para mañana, si es que la hay, aun sigo confiando en mi ticket a pesar de todo, soy así de kamikaze.



Si señor. Con dos cojones.
Cuando el mercado es estable, ir contramercado puede dar muchos beneficios. Si la cosa va mal, podemos salirnos antes de perder una burrada.
En circunstancias como las actuales, estar en el mercado es como pegarse un tiro en la cabeza e ir rezando para ver si no nos toca mucho el cerebro.


----------



## Speculo (16 Oct 2008)

iLuso dijo:


> 1. Se supone que mañana, el vencimiento de contratos implica subidón ¿por qué?



¿Eso quién lo ha dicho???


----------



## iLuso (16 Oct 2008)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Eso quién lo ha dicho???



De momento Mulder y algunos otros. Es decir, que no lo implica ¿no?


----------



## Speculo (16 Oct 2008)

iLuso dijo:


> De momento Mulder y algunos otros. Es decir, que no lo implica ¿no?



Si lo implicara, todo el mundo se metería en bolsa unas horas antes ¿No?
No sé lo que ha dicho Mulder, pero habrá querido decir otra cosa. Supongo.


----------



## xavicl (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> El VIX se ha plantado hoy en 74.24, casi nada, volatilidad desbocada. A este paso ahora está en 9000 y al segundo siguiente en 8000. Mientras tanto el stoxx ha corregido el 80% de toda la subida que se ha dado esta mañana en menos de una hora, impresionante.
> 
> Dejaremos la subida vertical para mañana, si es que la hay, aun sigo confiando en mi ticket a pesar de todo, soy así de kamikaze.



Joder, claro, algun dia acertarás, no puede bajar siempre, habrá rebotes, basta ya de jugar a la loteria.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Oct 2008)

*De Cárpatos...*

S&P500 futuro

Está jugando a la ruleta rusa cotizando a 887, muchísimo cuidado si atacan duro abajo, sigo viendo muy mal ambiente entre los hedge como pierda en serio, aquí puede llover fuego.

Saludos... :


----------



## iLuso (16 Oct 2008)

Speculo dijo:


> Si lo implicara, todo el mundo se metería en bolsa unas horas antes ¿No?
> No sé lo que ha dicho Mulder, pero habrá querido decir otra cosa. Supongo.



Pues eso es lo que me parecía completamente absurdo. Por eso preguntaba. Gracias!


----------



## CHARLIE (16 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Joder, este hilo es una mina en cuanto los números rojos empiezan a crecer





Gracias, Gracias, Gracias, jejejejeeeeee


----------



## DeCafeina (16 Oct 2008)

*¡cuidado!*

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=684 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>


</TD><TD class=textocomentariosgran style="PADDING-RIGHT: 20px" align=left colSpan=3>

Mucho cuidado si están largos, no se debe estar largo de ninguna manera ahora mismo, el riesgo es tremendo, El nerviosismo entre los hedge es enorme, como se líen a vender aquí arde Troya. Precaución, mucha precaución

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A mí cuando cárpatos se pone histérico se me ponen los pelos de punta....

:


----------



## iLuso (16 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> S&P500 futuro
> 
> Está jugando a la ruleta rusa cotizando a 887, muchísimo cuidado si atacan duro abajo, sigo viendo muy mal ambiente entre los hedge como pierda en serio, aquí puede llover fuego.
> 
> Saludos... :



Perdido el 887... ahora vamos por el 881... pero a Cárpatos lo que le daba miedo hace un rato era el 850 ¿no?


----------



## Rocket (16 Oct 2008)

Ibex perdiendo los -500... : 9202


----------



## Newclo (16 Oct 2008)

DeCafeina dijo:


> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=684 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=textocomentariosgran style="PADDING-RIGHT: 20px" align=left colSpan=3>
> ...



Ya te digo...
Cuánto le debo yo a este hombre...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Oct 2008)

Ibex35 -500puntos!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dow(n) Jones -300!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Speculo (16 Oct 2008)

iLuso dijo:


> Perdido el 887... ahora vamos por el 881... pero a Cárpatos lo que le daba miedo hace un rato era el 850 ¿no?



No. Lo que le da miedo son los hedge ::


----------



## iLuso (16 Oct 2008)

> *Todo el mundo coincide por debajo de 858, saltan programas automáticos, cuidado.*



Pues si, parece que la cosa está peligrosa hoy...


----------



## Hagen (16 Oct 2008)

El vencimiento de futuros, puede es una loteria, creo que Mulder se referia que si el vencimiento de estos pillaba a grandes con perdidas, intentarian subir el mercado para que a vencimiento no estuvieran tan pillados.

Por el contrario, pueden ser que vnedan los fuuturos con perdidas, esto se vaya a tomar por culo, y vulevan a recomprar, abajo.

Con lo que al final siempre ganan......


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Oct 2008)

iLuso dijo:


> Perdido el 887... ahora vamos por el 881... pero a Cárpatos lo que le daba miedo hace un rato era el 850 ¿no?



De Cárpatos...

_Todo el mundo coincide por debajo de 858, saltan programas automáticos, cuidado._

Edito: Ahora mismo estamos en 872!!!! :

Saludos....


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (16 Oct 2008)

madre mia 


el ibex en 9201 y el down en 8250

el VIX en máximos históricos


----------



## PalPueblo (16 Oct 2008)

Speculo dijo:


> Si señor. Con dos cojones.
> Cuando el mercado es estable, ir contramercado puede dar muchos beneficios. Si la cosa va mal, podemos salirnos antes de perder una burrada.
> En circunstancias como las actuales, estar en el mercado es como pegarse un tiro en la cabeza e ir rezando para ver si no nos toca mucho el cerebro.



Psicología básica de salidas y entradas.



CARPATOS dijo:


> En estos tiempos de mercados turbulentos, no es muy recomendable meterse en él. Pero si a pesar de esto lo hacemos, nuestra naturaleza humana tenderá a llevarnos a todo lo contrario de lo que sería razonable, nos hará dejar correr las pérdidas peligrosas y sin embargo nos hará cortar las ganancias antes de tiempo.
> 
> Manuel Conthe en un artículo de la revista "Encuentros Multidisciplinares" titulado "La psicología de las finanzas" cuando era director del Área Internacional de Analistas Financieros Internacionales, contaba lo siguiente sobre el efecto disposición que es precisamente este:
> 
> ...


----------



## EL FARAON (16 Oct 2008)

Ultima media hora, aun se puede llegar a los 9.000. esta bajando a todo meter


----------



## Rocket (16 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Después de la subida del lunes, ya publiqué este gráfico y decía "cuidado, cuidado". No es que suba mucho un día, o baje mucho al siguiente, es que entramos (hemos entrado ya) en recesión, y la bolsa despues de estos arreones que tienen más que ver con la acción de quienes mueven mucha pasta apostando arriba o abajo que con análisis técnicos o de fundamentales, no puede escapar a la lógica de la recesión. Al fin y al cabo, lo que se mueve en la bolsa son empresas y no les va a ir demasiado bien el año que viene.



Me juego con cualquiera de vosotros que nuestra grafica de aqui en adelante va a ser CASI CALCADA a esta... :


----------



## Supertramp-a (16 Oct 2008)

El VIX disparado hacia los 80 ::


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (16 Oct 2008)

El bajismo empieza a ganar por goleada.

Va a ser difícil remontar esto sólo a base de fe.


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

xavicl dijo:


> Joder, claro, algun dia acertarás, no puede bajar siempre, habrá rebotes, basta ya de jugar a la loteria.



Mi análisis va por cotas, lo que tengo en mi firma es un intento de ponerle un timing al supuesto alcance de esas cotas (el timing es mucho más dificil que el intentar saber hacia donde irá el mercado), hoy he visto una poderosisíma señal de cambio de tendencia en el eurstoxx, aunque esa señal debería haber aparecido ayer.

Si se pasan hoy los 2391 a la baja en el eurostoxx ya quito definitivamente la firma, ahora está muy muy cerca y el VIX nada más y nada menos que en 77, más emoción imposible.


----------



## wolf45 (16 Oct 2008)

Maldita sea, y perdon por taco, que se desplome YA, hasta su valor estimado real por los propios mercados, y que dejen los bobiernos de meter mano, solo en SU beneficio, los mercados deben ajustarse por si mismos, son mas inteligentes de lo que pensamos, mucho mas que los propios bobiernos, hasta que no expulsen la basura, no se tranquilizaran y veremos si el sistema se mantiene o no.

Cuando hay una herida infectada y cerrada en falso, hay que abrirla, sacar todo lo malo y entonces empieza a curarse.

Esta es mi opinion, el IBEX ha estado muchos años, muuuy inflado, DEBE ajustarse y rapido, si hay sangre, pues lo siento, que ayuden a restañar esa sangre los gobiernos, pero que no influyan para cerrar la herida en falso, se debe limpiar.

Tarde o temprano el IBEX caera a su valor real, estimo y presumo sin hacer de guru, en torno a los 6000/7000, ya esta bien de intervencionismo, y mas con NUESTRO dinero, sin habernos preguntado encima, y sin control publico.
WOLF


----------



## Tupper (16 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ibex35 -500puntos!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Dow(n) Jones -300!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Como decía un forero esta mañana, una bajada del 5% intradía es hoy por hoy una pérdida _moderada._

Gracias a Builder por la gráfica.


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

Mínimo del Eurostoxx ahora mismo 1392!!! llevaba todo el día marcando 1393 que es donde ha arrancado hoy!!!!

Increible lo que estamos viendo.


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a las 17:02, -5,14%




Saludos


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (16 Oct 2008)

Esto se anima!


DJ
8,232.16 -345.75 *-4.03%*


----------



## Rocket (16 Oct 2008)

Y a mi me llamabais loco cuando dije que hoy caia el 5%, como ayer...

Por cierto, el ibex pierde -570 puntos! :


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Mínimo del Eurostoxx ahora mismo 1392!!! llevaba todo el día marcando 1393 que es donde ha arrancado hoy!!!!
> 
> Increible lo que estamos viendo.



¿ Increible ???? :




*Si lo vaticinó tochovista...* :o




Saludos


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (16 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Me juego con cualquiera de vosotros que nuestra grafica de aqui en adelante va a ser CASI CALCADA a esta... :



Mira esto y te sorprenderá: graficas 1928-1930 y 2006-2008


----------



## Tupper (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder no se merece un Nelson Tonuel? -smiley inocente-


----------



## Rocket (16 Oct 2008)

Ya ya... ya sabia que hasta aqui lo era, digo a partir de ahora... es decir, no porque sea adivino, sino porque se repetira el patron de recesion.


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (16 Oct 2008)

Futuro Euro STOKK 50 2379.5 2381.5 -71 17:14


¿como ves la cosa en cuanto a previsiones ahora, en qué cambia el panorama, Mulder?


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

Pues el eurostoxx ahora marca 2384, así que quito la firma y me declaro owned del día.

Alegrense todos 

Me parece que aqui están palmando una buena pasta más gente aparte de los particulares. Esto no estaba para nada previsto, el ambiente es malo, pero aun se estaba siguiendo un orden determinado, ese orden ya no existe.


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Mulder no se merece un Nelson Tonuel? -smiley inocente-



ya se lo ha llevado en una página anterior... 




tonuel dijo:


> *Lo siento hamijo... *







Saludos


----------



## iLuso (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues el eurostoxx ahora marca 2384, así que quito la firma y me declaro owned del día.



Vaya, lo siento. Por un momento, esta mañana he llegado a creer que serías capaz de ownear al 99% del foro ;-)

De todos modos, me asusta MUCHO que opines que la cosa se ha ido de las manos... porque todo el mundo opina lo mismo. ¿Va en serio esta vez?


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Oct 2008)

-5,67% y vuelta a mepezar


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

A pesar de haber pasado el 2391 esta cota está haciendo de resistencia muy poderosa, el futuro de lo que ocurra a partir de ahora depende de que se llegue a pasar ese soporte claramente o no, aun sigue sin pasarla claramente, a ver que ocurre ahora.

Edito: Se está formando un martillo bastante grande aquí, ojo!


----------



## kaos (16 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Y te parece poco oscuro la descripción que hacen?
> 
> Es un timo como la copa de un pino.



He de reconocer que la presentación sí es un poco místicoscuro...:o, 
pero, para mi es un sistema como cualquier otro,aunque sí, lo reconozco, es algo complicado entender su funcionamiento y como sacarle provecho.

sin acritud 

saludos


----------



## oscahie (16 Oct 2008)

Hola, yo venía a buscar las famosas subidas vertiginosas, ¿alguien me puede indicar dónde quedan? 

Mulder de momento te otorgaremos un semiowned por haber dicho que sería entre hoy y mañana, pero como mañana sigan estas subidas hacia abajo te vas a llevar un epic owned acompañado de un Nelson


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (16 Oct 2008)

Mañana los regalan, ya verás.


----------



## Speculo (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues el eurostoxx ahora marca 2384, así que quito la firma y me declaro owned del día.



No te des por vencido. Ahora es cuando se gana realmente. Has ido contramercado todo el rato y te sales justo al final. Los momentos decisivos son los que rozan el final de todo. No pierdas la esperanza y vuelve a poner tu firma.

Y no lo digo en broma.


----------



## iLuso (16 Oct 2008)

*De Cárpatos*



> Futuro del S&P 500
> 
> Se ha parado en 865 muy cerca de donde todo el mundo decía que estaba el soporte mayor de mercado. Cuidado si ataca de nuevo, la situación es muy peligrosa.


----------



## Starkiller (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Me parece que aqui están palmando una buena pasta más gente aparte de los particulares. Esto no estaba para nada previsto, el ambiente es malo, pero aun se estaba siguiendo un orden determinado, ese orden ya no existe.



Ten en cuenta que todos estos movimientos estan articulados por unas pocas manos para permitir la salida "ordenada" de los privilegiados. 

Por lo tanto, no deben de ser previsibles, mediante análisis técnico ni de fundamentales, solo mediante información privilegiada que, evidentemente, no llega hasta nosotros.

Ahora mismo las grandes fortunas abandonan la bolsa poniendo su dinero a salvo, y para que todos puedan salir, hay que:

- Decir al gran público que el titanic no se hunde, y que vamos p'arriba.
- Decir a los inversores que eso es falso, que se hunde, pero que hay oportunidades y barcas para todos (Y que los pobres ilusos se crean especiales, porque saben más que la plebe, aunque ellos son los realmente timados).
- Decir a los amigos (Las grandes manos) que unos cojones barcas para todos, que hay que orquestar esto bien para que los peces gordos salgan, y que los desgraciados se queden al hundimiento.

Evidentemente, eso implica hacer las cosas de tal forma que aquellos que se fían de las herramientas de bolsa más comunes, que arrojaran los resultados previsibles, se la peguen y queden atrapados, pagando lo que las grandes fortunas no quieren pagar.


----------



## valmont (16 Oct 2008)

Antenista dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea ni de medicina ni de economía.



Nunca podré igualar tus conocimientos de economia demostrados en post como estos:



> No es novedad que la mayoría de información aquí vertida es mierda.





> Ya se avisó de eso hace tiempo. La gente no va a malvender sus pisos porque sí, sólo lo harán los que realmente necesiten el dinero. Los demás, lo alquilarán y a vivir de eso mientras tanto.


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

Speculo dijo:


> No te des por vencido. Ahora es cuando se gana realmente. Has ido contramercado todo el rato y te sales justo al final. Los momentos decisivos son los que rozan el final de todo. No pierdas la esperanza y vuelve a poner tu firma.
> 
> Y no lo digo en broma.



En fin, veo que está rebotando justo en la cota mínima que tenía prevista, la ha pasado pero ha rebotado y ha formado un martillo con una estela bastante grande, el cuerpo del martillo está justo por encima de la cota, mmm, no se, no se.

Le daremos una segunda oportunidad al ticket.


----------



## moncton (16 Oct 2008)

> Hola, yo venía a buscar las famosas subidas vertiginosas, ¿alguien me puede indicar dónde quedan?



Preguntale a Fernando Martin


----------



## Rocket (16 Oct 2008)

iLuso dijo:


> De todos modos, me asusta MUCHO que opines que la cosa se ha ido de las manos... porque todo el mundo opina lo mismo. ¿Va en serio esta vez?



Buena pregunta... esto es como el cuento del lobo. Cuando venga de verdad, no vamos a saber diferenciarlo de una de tantas veces que aparentemente ha llegado... :


----------



## Speculo (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Le daremos una segunda oportunidad al ticket.



Si. Pero juégatela sólo con tu firma. No metas dinero ni harto de vino


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> En fin, veo que está rebotando justo en la cota mínima que tenía prevista, la ha pasado pero ha rebotado y ha formado un martillo con una estela bastante grande, el cuerpo del martillo está justo por encima de la cota, mmm, no se, no se.
> 
> Le daremos una segunda oportunidad al ticket.



A ti si que te voy a dar yo martillo... :o



Saludos


----------



## luisfernando (16 Oct 2008)

jajaja pareceser que nadamas haceis caso a mulder,os dije que bajaba mas de lo que habia empezado pero me alargue al 6..xD PUNTO PARA MI , nadie me hacia caso en el momento que empezaba a subir jummmmm habeis comprado? xD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Oct 2008)

Dios!!!!!! porque le haría caso a Mulder!!!! porque compré acciones esta mañana!!!!!

Mecagü.. la p..a!!!!!

Bueno, tranquilidad.... solo pierdo 3000€ esto va'parriba..... tranquilidad.....

Mecagü.. la p..a!!!!!


----------



## Tupper (16 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> ya se lo ha llevado en una página anterior...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Wooops! :o Ok


----------



## dabuti (16 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Dios!!!!!! porque le haría caso a Mulder!!!! porque compré acciones esta mañana!!!!!
> 
> Mecagü.. la p..a!!!!!
> 
> ...





Compra adobaos, no acciones


----------



## Tupper (16 Oct 2008)

oscahie dijo:


> Hola, yo venía a buscar las famosas subidas vertiginosas, ¿alguien me puede indicar dónde quedan?
> 
> Mulder de momento te otorgaremos un semiowned por haber dicho que sería entre hoy y mañana, pero como mañana sigan estas subidas hacia abajo te vas a llevar un epic owned acompañado de un Nelson



Es que el pronosticaba una *subida negativa *vertical en terminología Bobojista.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> Compra adobaos, no acciones



Quizás tengas razón.... adobaos no estan mal, mi vecino se ha forrao....

No sabras de alguno baratito????

Saludos...


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (16 Oct 2008)

como quedo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> como quedo



9280.... :


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (16 Oct 2008)

9298 y pierde un 4 y medio % creo, no????


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a las 17:38; -4,11%

9308 ptos




Esto es todo hamijos... mañana más cera... 




Saludos


----------



## luisfernando (16 Oct 2008)

quien se apuesta aque EEUU pierde hoy otra vez un 7%???


----------



## Tupper (16 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Dios!!!!!! porque le haría caso a Mulder!!!! porque compré acciones esta mañana!!!!!
> 
> Mecagü.. la p..a!!!!!
> 
> ...



Iba a poner un post como el tuyo ja ja

Tranquilos ahora eres un inversor largoplacista en vez de cortoplacista.


----------



## Rocket (16 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Hoy, 10:19 AM
> 
> Pues no se yo... venga, vamos a apostar. Yo digo que hoy toca caidas moderadas... en torno al 5%.
> 
> Hay que mojarse...



Para haberlo dicho al tun tun no esta mal... 

A mi entender, hoy tocaba bajada... ayer el Dow cayendo un 7,xx%, y el Nikkei un 11,xx%, a no ser de que hoy pasara algo extraordinario, esta iba a ser la tonica...


----------



## panoli (16 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Ibex 35 a las 17:37; -4,61%
> 
> 9259 ptos
> 
> ...




solo un 4 y medio, yo no se como moveis este hilo por bajadas inferiores a un 7%, no tiene emoción


----------



## dabuti (16 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Quizás tengas razón.... adobaos no estan mal, mi vecino se ha forrao....
> 
> No sabras de alguno baratito????
> 
> Saludos...






A ver si ese te vale...

Saludos


----------



## Sr. Matanzas (16 Oct 2008)

9308,20 -4'11%

y mañana... ¿más?


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

Yo esta mañana he acertado con la subida de la mañana (la apertura en mínimos ha sido un excelente punto de entrada), he acertado el lateral también (un excelente punto de salida), el siguiente paso era entrar en una cota que estaba unos 100 puntos más arriba, pero no ha llegado a esa cota.

Otro buen punto de entrada es el sitio donde acabamos de rebotar, aunque es posible que volvamos para que los leones hagan limpia y recojamos a algún rezagado de paso.


----------



## dabuti (16 Oct 2008)

Lástima que, en estos tiempos de palomitas, ya no exista 


EL IBEX NUEVO MERCADO......

supongo que estaría ya en -10.000


----------



## elefante (16 Oct 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que todos estos movimientos estan articulados por unas pocas manos para permitir la salida "ordenada" de los privilegiados.
> 
> Por lo tanto, no deben de ser previsibles, mediante análisis técnico ni de fundamentales, solo mediante información privilegiada que, evidentemente, no llega hasta nosotros.
> 
> ...



Yo ya lo he asumido. Sencillamente es que hay gente a la que le gusta que les den por detrás. Eso no es que sean más buenos o más malos, eso es que son maricones.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo esta mañana he acertado con la subida de la mañana (la apertura en mínimos ha sido un excelente punto de entrada), he acertado el lateral también (un excelente punto de salida), el siguiente paso era entrar en una cota que estaba unos 100 puntos más arriba, pero no ha llegado a esa cota.
> 
> Otro buen punto de entrada es el sitio donde acabamos de rebotar, aunque es posible que volvamos para que los leones hagan limpia y recojamos a algún rezagado de paso.



Pero en guita, como te han ido las cosas?????

Saludos...


----------



## luisfernando (16 Oct 2008)

Bolsa de Madrid

el ibex latinoamerica perdiendo un 10 % y no es emocion? xD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> A ver si ese te vale...
> 
> Saludos



Me parece una piltrafa, pero bueno, mi vecino me ha dicho que "se vende tó", así que dime cuanto vale y donde anda... menos de 600.000€ ni me lo planteo, eh?

Saludos...


----------



## adso de melk (16 Oct 2008)

> Mi ticket para la bolsa en 2008 (refurbished):
> 15 Oct. Bajada.
> 16 Oct. Bajada con cambio de tendencia.
> 17-21 Oct. Subida.
> ...



mañana entro en la bolsa a saco, mulder predice bajadas.


----------



## fmc (16 Oct 2008)

panoli dijo:


> solo un 4 y medio, yo no se como moveis este hilo por bajadas inferiores a un 7%, no tiene emoción



Lo curioso es que ya se ve una subida o bajada de casi un 5% como algo normal.... y luego dicen que ésto no se va al garete.... :


----------



## luisfernando (16 Oct 2008)

y mañana mas, la grafica como ha quedado no puede subir le toca bajar, hay un hueco muy grande y no puede subir de la nada, bajara despacito...despues se mantendra y otra vez hacia el infierno


----------



## explorador (16 Oct 2008)

todo esto cada vez me recuerda a aquel que cuando está en pelota picada delante del espejo se cree el hombre más macho del mundo porque se ve cuatro huevos y todavia no se ha dado cuenta, que lo que le ocurre, es que le estan dando por el culo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Oct 2008)

es un desastre a ver cerrado por debajo de 9450... esto va pa bajo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Oct 2008)

Lo que hay que reconocer, es que somos los mejores.... :


IBEX 35 9.308,20 -4,11% -398,60 9.706,80 17:38
BEL 20 1.946,38 -6,54% -136,21 2.082,59 17:56
DAX 30 4.622,81 -4,91% -238,82 4.861,63 17:45
CAC 40 3.181,00 -5,92% -200,07 3.381,07 17:56
FTSE 100 3.861,39 -5,35% -218,20 4.079,59 17:46
PSI 20 6.652,89 -5,08% -355,97 7.008,86 17:56
MIB 30 20.930,00 -6,61% -1481,00 22.411,00 17:44
EUROSTOXX 50 2.423,80 -5,98% -154,26 2.578,06 17:50

Saludos...


----------



## luisfernando (16 Oct 2008)

fortis un -28% y ING -15.5%, alguien me dice como se compra acciones de fortis??? esta ha 0.85, fortis tiene un nombre pegadizo, tiene que subir


----------



## Jucari (16 Oct 2008)

Bueno...me he ausentado un momentillo entre reuniones...simplemente el tiempo justo para que mi empresa presente CONCURSO DE ACREEDORES....pero bueno....al mal tiempo buena cara.....

A ver....Mulder.....que ???...como esta el tema hoy?...OWNEADOS????....joder....que ha pasado??...que ha fallado?


----------



## Starkiller (16 Oct 2008)

elefante dijo:


> Yo ya lo he asumido. Sencillamente es que hay gente a la que le gusta que les den por detrás. Eso no es que sean más buenos o más malos, eso es que son maricones.



El thanks te lo he puesto, no por la calidad de tu post, sino por la jartá que me he pegado a reír.


----------



## elefante (16 Oct 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> El thanks te lo he puesto, no por la calidad de tu post, sino por la jartá que me he pegado a reír.



Ese era el propósito, no otro


----------



## El_Presi (16 Oct 2008)

¿mañana no es sesión de esas que sube la ostia para que las manos fuertes no pierdan pasta con los vencimientos de futuros?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> ¿mañana no es sesión de esas que sube la ostia para que las manos fuertes no pierdan pasta con los vencimientos de futuros?



No nos toques el tema.... que menuda tarde!!!!!


----------



## Antenista (16 Oct 2008)

Se agradecería que no llenarais este post de mierda cada vez que bajan algo las bolsas.

Gracias.


----------



## Newclo (16 Oct 2008)

Antenista dijo:


> Se agradecería que no llenarais este post de mierda cada vez que bajan algo las bolsas.
> 
> Gracias.



Un poquito de humor, hombre, que las chorradas se leen rápido o pasas de ellas.. es fácil cuando llevas tiempo en el foro...
Y es que me lo paso bomba leyendo este hilo...
Gracias chicos, ojalá tuviera más tiempo para seguirlo..


----------



## Eismann (16 Oct 2008)

Antenista dijo:


> Se agradecería que no llenarais este post de mierda cada vez que bajan algo las bolsas.
> 
> Gracias.



¿Cada vez que bajan algo? Entonces para ti cuánto es mucho, ¿a partir del 15%?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo esta mañana he acertado con la subida de la mañana (la apertura en mínimos ha sido un excelente punto de entrada), he acertado el lateral también (un excelente punto de salida), el siguiente paso era entrar en una cota que estaba unos 100 puntos más arriba, pero no ha llegado a esa cota.



Tío eres la caña...

Oye...y todos esos aciertos han sido a posteriori ¿verdad?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> ¿mañana no es sesión de esas que sube la ostia para que las manos fuertes no pierdan pasta con los vencimientos de futuros?



Yo creo que no. Las manos fuertes deben estar cortas. Si mañana se la pega yo me pongo largo para el lunes y el efecto finde.


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero en guita, como te han ido las cosas?????
> 
> Saludos...



No estoy entrando en el mercado estos días por ciertas razones. Aunque esta mañana podría haber conseguido 79 puntos en el futuro del eurostoxx.

Que yo haga previsiones no significa que meta dinero en ellas, pero si lo estuviera metiendo las previsiones serían las mismas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero en guita, como te han ido las cosas?????
> 
> Saludos...



Shhht!!! No mentes la bicha...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Dios!!!!!! porque le haría caso a Mulder!!!! porque compré acciones esta mañana!!!!!
> 
> Mecagü.. la p..a!!!!!
> 
> ...




Mulderowned !!


----------



## Misterio (16 Oct 2008)

Y ahora casi en positivo el S&P, vaya ruleta rusa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> No estoy entrando en el mercado estos días por ciertas razones. Aunque esta mañana podría haber conseguido 79 puntos en el futuro del eurostoxx.
> 
> Que yo haga previsiones no significa que meta dinero en ellas, pero si lo estuviera metiendo las previsiones serían las mismas.



Pues me dejas más tranquilo, yo tampoco he metido nada... así que el owned que nos llevamos es lo de menos... 

Saludos y a ver que depara esta noche y mañana que esto está muy interesante. 

Ánimos...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Oct 2008)

Se está dando la vuelta en USA. Hoy Paulson trabaja antes de la siesta. Veamos si no se le acaba la guita en medio de la faena como ayer.


----------



## iLuso (16 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Y ahora casi en positivo el S&P, vaya ruleta rusa.



Es la Guerra!!!!

Estos Yankies... se levantan tarde, cuando aquí estamos apunto de cerrar, pegan una bajada de tres pares de narices y ale, europa a tomar por c*lo. Luego tranquilamente se reponen....


----------



## dabuti (16 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Y ahora casi en positivo el S&P, vaya ruleta rusa.



Y la previsión de Mulder:
Mi ticket para la bolsa en 2008 (refurbished):
15 Oct. Bajada.
16 Oct. Bajada con cambio de tendencia.
17-21 Oct. Subida.
22-30 Oct. Bajada en montaña rusa.
3-14 Nov. Subida a máximos de Octubre. 



Os acabo de descubrir, ambos sois sicarios cierrablolsas del KGB al servicio de Don Putin.


----------



## dabuti (16 Oct 2008)

sube +1 DOW,
+2 NASDAQ


----------



## Ajoporro (16 Oct 2008)

El DJ en negativo, otro viaje al rojo..


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (16 Oct 2008)

Ya ves, Mulder, hombre de poca fe, como al final las cosas van saliendo como tu decías.

Tarde ya para el ibex, pero sus futuros suben ahora +132.

El owned por tanto es muy relativo.

Ya veremos mañana.


----------



## Ajoporro (16 Oct 2008)

Es aluciante ver el Dow Jones de los cojones subir y bajar, pasar del negro a lrojo como un tiro.. por Dios.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (16 Oct 2008)

El "IBEX35" vuelve a "MULDER EL POLVO"...


----------



## Sargento Highway (16 Oct 2008)

*de cárpatos*

*Casino ¿qué pasa?*

Que locura, ahora otro nuevo bandazo terrible al alza del más del 3 % en los futuros europeos tras los comentarios de que Microsoft podría buscar un acuerdo con Yahoo. Este último sube 12 %


Lo dicho, un puto casino. Sube con el rumor y cae con la noticia. ¿Cuántas veces lo ha intentado Microsoft en lo que va de año? :o


----------



## Inflaktor (16 Oct 2008)

pego aquí tb esta imagen, que me hace gracia


----------



## Alexandros (16 Oct 2008)

*-0.72 % *

Venga otra vez pa´bajo


----------



## dabuti (16 Oct 2008)

parriba hoooooooooooooooooooooooop +0,18%


----------



## dabuti (16 Oct 2008)

`pabajooooooooooooooo -0,65 DJI 18:53


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (16 Oct 2008)




----------



## elefante (16 Oct 2008)

*Salmo responsorial de la Iglesia Liberal de los Ultimos Días*

"Haz la prueba y verás qué bueno es el Mercado. Aleluya."

Bendeciré al Mercado a todas horas, no cesará mi boca de alabarlo. Yo me siento orgulloso del Mercado; que se alegren sus brokers al escucharlo.
Haz la prueba y verás qué bueno es el Mercado. Aleluya.

Proclamemos la grandeza de la Banca y alabemos todos juntos su Solvencia. Cuando acudí al Mercado, me hizo caso y me libró de todas mis deudas.
Haz la prueba y verás qué bueno es el Mercado. Aleluya.

Confía en el Mercado y saltarás de gusto *(?!)*. Jamás te sentirás decepcionado, porque el Mercado escucha el clamor de los liberales y los libra de todas sus angustias.
Haz la prueba y verás qué bueno es el Mercado. Aleluya.

Junto a aquellos que temen al Banco Central, el Patrón Oro acampa y los protege. Haz la prueba y verás qué bueno es el Mercado. Dichoso el hombre que se refugia en él.
Haz la prueba y verás qué bueno es el Mercado. Aleluya.


----------



## ronald29780 (16 Oct 2008)

Valor de una accion del SAN, calculado sobre el valor del SOV:

7,44 €.

Yo no vendo mis puts...


----------



## chameleon (16 Oct 2008)

es cansadísimo seguir la bolsa, te apartas 1 minuto y ya ha subido o bajado 100 puntos.
ya está el dow a -1%, y los futuros del ibex que hace un minuto iban al +2% ahora bajan al +0,6%.
seguro que hay traders que se están forrando a base de warrants


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (16 Oct 2008)

¿Alguien se moja de predecir como cerramos?


----------



## comparto-piso (16 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> ¿Alguien se moja de predecir como cerramos?



por desgracia hoy el dow cerrara en un +3,00%


----------



## Jucari (16 Oct 2008)

Microsoft niega que esté interesado en Yahoo, y los mercados vuelven a bajar. Vaya casino. Impresionante.

Edit: Esto es como una casa de putas...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (16 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Esto es como una casa de putas...



Si le quitas el "como" es mas realista...


----------



## Misterio (16 Oct 2008)

Parece que lo tienen bastante controlado ahora, ya no pega bandazos tan exagerados y casi esta en positivo, falta la inyección de todos los días no? total que si lo mantienen así seguramente acaben en verde, pero vamos hoy por hoy 2 horas en USA es molto largo.


----------



## INTRUDER (16 Oct 2008)

Una apuesta: Ultima media hora - 300 puntos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Oct 2008)

Este hilo sin owneds no vale nada... 

PD: Yo apuesto por +200... siempre positifo, nunca negatifo!!!!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Oct 2008)

Podríamos lanzar una OPA sobre Sacyr..jeje. Vale casi un 85% menos que hace 2 años cuando superaba bien los 2 billones y medios de las antiguas pesetas y sus acciones llegaron a los 55-56 euros. Es curioso pq se endeudó por más de 3 billones llegando a lo que se conoce como límite de apalancamiento razonable en análisis de balances que es la proporción 1:1 entre deuda y fondos propios, ahora tiene una deuda similar ya que lo que vende, se lo comen los intereses, y sin embargo una capitalización de unicamente 2.356 millones euros para una deuda tan salvaje.
SACYR - Empresa - elEconomista.es
Por mucho que despidan en servicios centrales y en la parte promotora, esta empresa más que rescate, necesita una salvación divina.


----------



## Amon_Ra (16 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Valor de una accion del SAN, calculado sobre el valor del SOV:
> 
> 7,44 €.
> 
> Yo no vendo mis puts...



Me figuro que te estas refiriendo al valor del propio santander mas la valoracion de banco comprado Soveringe


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (16 Oct 2008)

Como decae esto cuando no hay tobogán...


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

El Pobrecito Hablador dijo:


> Ya ves, Mulder, hombre de poca fe, como al final las cosas van saliendo como tu decías.
> 
> Tarde ya para el ibex, pero sus futuros suben ahora +132.
> 
> ...



Desde luego a veces ponerse contra este foro y tener razón es peor, incluso, a que el mercado se ponga contra ti porque en el segundo caso al menos te sales con un stop.

Pero contra el festival bajistas-alcistas-owneds de este foro es agotador luchar, te minan la moral continuamente y lo siguen haciendo cuando tienes razón. Si no la tienes prepárate que vendrá algún monstruo especulador a buitrear en tu cadáver.... lo dicho, agotador.

Aunque toda esa dureza contra ti te hace convertirte en una persona fría y dura, te ayuda a desligarte de tus emociones y a seguir solo los razonamientos fundamentados, un ejercicio que todo trader debería hacer antes de entrar en el mercado.

El que mi fe se acabe más o menos a final de tarde significa que aun he de pasar varios días soportando esto 

Por lo que respecta al mercado las cosas salen como yo decía pero a medias, los leones han ido a extremar el dolor haciendo lo que pocos se imaginaban (no cuento a los integrantes de este foro con ideas fijas, obviamente) y ahora el rebote lo están poniendo imposible barriendo al pequeñín cuando les da la gana, aunque acaban subiendo.

El que haya barridos para quitar al pequeñín de en medio solo significa que quieren el terreno llano para subir siendo ellos los protagonistas y nadie más.


----------



## Jucari (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Desde luego a veces ponerse contra este foro y tener razón es peor, incluso, a que el mercado se ponga contra ti porque en el segundo caso al menos te sales con un stop.
> 
> Pero contra el festival bajistas-alcistas-owneds de este foro es agotador luchar, te minan la moral continuamente y lo siguen haciendo cuando tienes razón. Si no la tienes prepárate que vendrá algún monstruo especulador a buitrear en tu cadáver.... lo dicho, agotador.
> 
> ...




No has estado solo....fui el primero en ver las cosas friamente...


----------



## wolf45 (16 Oct 2008)

Bien, pues yo creo, que mañana, ya estan los Hedge afilando las armas, me da el palpito de caidas, pero fuertes, no las habituales, no han servido de nada las palabras del Iluminado monclovita.

me pido primera fila mañana


----------



## Bayne (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> *Por lo que respecta al mercado las cosas salen como yo decía pero a medias, los leones han ido a extremar el dolor haciendo lo que pocos se imaginaban (no cuento a los integrantes de este foro con ideas fijas, obviamente) y ahora el rebote lo están poniendo imposible barriendo al pequeñín cuando les da la gana, aunque acaban subiendo.*
> 
> *El que haya barridos para quitar al pequeñín de en medio solo significa que quieren el terreno llano para subir siendo ellos los protagonistas y nadie más*.



¿Puedes explicar esto para los profanos, por favor? Muchas gracias


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder, por fin ha llegado la subida vertical, y que subida!!!!!!!

FUTUROS IBEX35 +356
DOW JONES +300

Venga esos ánimos!!!!!


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (16 Oct 2008)

*+3,01* juasss


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> No has estado solo....fui el primero en ver las cosas friamente...



Bueno, pero la mayoría de aquí te aplasta con sus opiniones. El mercado es pura psicología y dirige nuestras mentes aunque no lo veamos. En la bolsa el histerismo no sirve de nada por muchos fundamentales que nos favorezcan, hay que ser flexible para cambiar de idea y a la vez ser paciente para aguantar un chaparrón sin salirse ni desdecirse antes de tiempo.

Las ideas preconcebidas sin la suficiente flexibilidad para cambiarlas en el momento adecuado también son perjudiciales, da lo mismo que dos del foro te apoyen, aquí la mayoría no va a cambiar de idea porque un día las cosas no salgan como ellos desean, pero para justificarse cambiarán el espacio temporal por el que apuestan.

Ejemplo:
- Antes: Hoy nos la vamos a pegar.
- Después: Bueno, a largo plazo nos la pegamos.
(no hablo de hoy)

Esto es un error, hay que ser sincero con uno mismo ante todo y no engañarse. Si las cosas se tuercen hasta un punto de no retorno hay que ser lo suficientemente flexible para cambiar de idea y mañana ya veremos. Para ello necesitamos conocer con anterioridad ese punto de no retorno. Esta tarde mi punto estaba clarísimo, se pasó ese punto aunque no con la suficiente fuerza ¿que hacemos? los leones siempre nos lo ponen complicado hasta el punto de dejarnos con dudas cuando todo parece estar clarísimo.

En fin, que este mundo es muy complicado pero yo me he propuesto poder con el.


----------



## Tuttle (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, pero la mayoría de aquí te aplasta con sus opiniones. El mercado es pura psicología y dirige nuestras mentes aunque no lo veamos. En la bolsa el histerismo no sirve de nada por muchos fundamentales que nos favorezcan, hay que ser flexible para cambiar de idea y a la vez ser paciente para aguantar un chaparrón sin salirse ni desdecirse antes de tiempo.
> 
> Las ideas preconcebidas sin la suficiente flexibilidad para cambiarlas en el momento adecuado también son perjudiciales, da lo mismo que dos del foro te apoyen, aquí la mayoría no va a cambiar de idea porque un día las cosas no salgan como ellos desean, pero para justificarse cambiarán el espacio temporal por el que apuestan.
> 
> ...



Creo que te complicas demasiado con tus análisis, el mercado es bajista, prever un rebote es prácticamente imposible por las complejas circunsancias financieras que incurren en estos momentos. 

Yo que tu me lo tomaba con calma.


----------



## chameleon (16 Oct 2008)

conoceis a pedro de malaga? el de intereconomía?
es un asiduo, llama casi todos los días, hace 1 mes perdía un 60% de su inversión y le echaba la culpa a trichet "a eze omvre hay que corgarle!" jajaja 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/44cZaOCvQhQ&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/44cZaOCvQhQ&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


ahora hay novedades... 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ItVAphLddlk&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ItVAphLddlk&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

Bayne dijo:


> ¿Puedes explicar esto para los profanos, por favor? Muchas gracias



Haré un intento. Aunque no se que parte no entendiste.

Hoy no se esperaban bajadas del calibre que hemos visto cuando se cae de la forma que se ha caído hoy hasta el punto de llegar a cierto límite del que no se puede pasar se llama 'extremar el dolor'.

Los leones son los que tienen el dinero y mueven el mercado a los pequeñines, que somos los particulares y algún broker de poco tamaño, solo nos queda seguir lo que ellos hacen para poder ganar en el mercado, ellos lo mueven y nosotros lo seguimos. Ellos harán todo lo posible para que los pequeñines entren en la dirección equivocada y en el momento inadecuado recurriendo a todo tipo de engaños psicológicos.

Un barrido es cuando el mercado sigue una tendencia pero de repente va contra tendencia unos pocos puntos pero los suficientes para que salten los stops y dejar fuera del mercado al resto de participantes para quedarse ellos con todo.

Se podría afinar más pero he querido hacerlo breve.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, pero la mayoría de aquí te aplasta con sus opiniones. El mercado es pura psicología y dirige nuestras mentes aunque no lo veamos. En la bolsa el histerismo no sirve de nada por muchos fundamentales que nos favorezcan, hay que ser flexible para cambiar de idea y a la vez ser paciente para aguantar un chaparrón sin salirse ni desdecirse antes de tiempo.
> 
> Las ideas preconcebidas sin la suficiente flexibilidad para cambiarlas en el momento adecuado también son perjudiciales, da lo mismo que dos del foro te apoyen, aquí la mayoría no va a cambiar de idea porque un día las cosas no salgan como ellos desean, pero para justificarse cambiarán el espacio temporal por el que apuestan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Misterio (16 Oct 2008)

Yo prefiero el análisis de Cárpatos que sin forzar cada dos por tres acepta que no tiene ni puñetera idea de lo que va a pasar, porque estamos ante una situación que no se ha dado nunca y que se va a agravar según pasen los meses.


----------



## Burney (16 Oct 2008)

Menuda volatilidad la de las bolsas... desde luego que los afortunados que podeis seguirlas durante el dia os lo debeis de estar pasando pipa...


----------



## EL FARAON (16 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> conoceis a pedro de malaga? el de intereconomía?
> es un asiduo, llama casi todos los días, hace 1 mes perdía un 60% de su inversión y le echaba la culpa a trichet "a eze omvre hay que corgarle!" jajaja
> 
> ahora hay novedades...



Jajajajaja, otro ejperto en borsa 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ygtB3mW8EnQ&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ygtB3mW8EnQ&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

GAÑAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!


----------



## un marronazo (16 Oct 2008)

comienza la cuenta atrás... CERRARÁN EN ROJO EL DOW?

pa mi que si


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> Creo que te complicas demasiado con tus análisis, el mercado es bajista, prever un rebote es prácticamente imposible por las complejas circunsancias financieras que incurren en estos momentos.
> 
> Yo que tu me lo tomaba con calma.



Yo suelo entrar en intradía, si hoy en mínimos de esta mañana me hubiese puesto corto hubiera perdido hasta saltar el stop, si hubiera seguido poniéndome hubiera seguido perdiendo. En fin.

Que no es tan sencillo como parece, aunque me lo tomo con más calma de lo que parece.


----------



## Burney (16 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Yo prefiero el análisis de Cárpatos que sin forzar cada dos por tres acepta que no tiene ni puñetera idea de lo que va a pasar, porque estamos ante una situación que no se ha dado nunca y que se va a agravar según pasen los meses.



Yo intento pasarme por su página siempre que puedo y me acuerdo.

Cárpatos es un tio grande. Por sus comentarios y consejos, por los analisis de los datos macroeconómicos, por la información que da casi en tiempo real sobre rumores u otros hechos que causan fuertes movimientos en los mercados... se aprende mucho con él.

Y encima es gratis...


----------



## Misterio (16 Oct 2008)

+4, S&P de 865 a 946 ruleta rusa total, a ver que pasa mañana con los vencimientos y sobre todo la semana que viene.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Oct 2008)

pues subidones de +4% habiendo estado -4%.... toma tiburonazos


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (16 Oct 2008)

Espectaculo lamentable el del DOW. Totalmente manipulado, y encima hay que invertir dinero del contribuyente para mantenerlo con vida.

Y lo peor de todo es que el resto de bolsas bailan a su compás. 
Lamentable..


----------



## El_Presi (16 Oct 2008)

¿pero no decíais que el vencimiento de futuros está vez no iban a tirar la bolsa al alza?


----------



## un marronazo (16 Oct 2008)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Y lo peor de todo es que el resto de bolsas bailan a su compás.
> Lamentable..




pues como el ibex :


----------



## luisfernando (16 Oct 2008)

futuros del ibex esta al 4% pfff mañana subida para irse "contentos" el finde


----------



## wolf45 (16 Oct 2008)

Como por arriba han dicho, NADIE sabe como acabara, esto es nuevo, no hay gurus milagrosos, solo opiniones y corazonadas, para mi, se cae todo el sistema, es ya cadaver mantenido artificialmente


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Oct 2008)

luisfernando dijo:


> quien se apuesta aque EEUU pierde hoy otra vez un 7%???



*DOW JONES: +4,68%*

Je je aquí hay owneds para todos!!!!! 

Saludos, y mañana más!!!


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2008)

Mañana apuesto por el verde... 


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Oct 2008)

yo apuesto por el verde hasta la hora bruja


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero contra el festival bajistas-alcistas-owneds de este foro es agotador luchar, te minan la moral continuamente y lo siguen haciendo cuando tienes razón. Si no la tienes prepárate que vendrá algún *monstruo especulador* a buitrear en tu cadáver.... lo dicho, agotador.
> 
> (...)



Me llama necrófago!!!

Mulder: Te vamos a comer vivito (estilo steak tártaro) no te preocupes.

Pero lo mejor es lo que sigue:



Mulder dijo:


> Por lo que respecta al mercado las cosas salen como yo decía pero a medias, (...)



A medias quiere decir que una de cada dos veces acierta  aunque en lo que lleva por aquí no da ni una.:


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Yo por el rojo: *PABAJO!!!*





azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo apuesto por el verde hasta la hora bruja



Voy a ver si ajusto mi programa de análisis bursátil y ya os cuento si me pongo largo o corto... 



Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> *No estoy entrando en el mercado estos días por ciertas razones.* Aunque esta mañana podría haber conseguido 79 puntos en el futuro del eurostoxx.



¿Cagalera?



Mulder dijo:


> Que yo haga previsiones no significa que meta dinero en ellas...



No si en el fondo no eres tan tonto...


----------



## Eratostenes (16 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> El analisis bursatil es como sigue, le pegas una chupadita al dedo, lo sacas por la ventana, si te da el aire por la yema, *PABAJO*, si te da por la uña, *PARRIBA*, no falla nunca...



Eso lo has copiado de John Bird y John Fortune:

"No sabemos si vender con el rumor, comprar con la noticia o no hacer ninguna de las dos cosas *según donde sople el viento*"


----------



## Speculo (16 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Mañana apuesto por el verde...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Caguenlaleche, tonuel, que perdemos facultades...
Tú tienes que decir:

Mañana apuesto porque más de uno se deja hasta los calzones en el parqué. Ha, Ha.

A ver si te van a quitar el carné.


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2008)

Speculo dijo:


> Caguenlaleche, tonuel, que perdemos facultades...
> Tú tienes que decir:
> 
> Mañana apuesto porque más de uno se deja hasta los calzones en el parqué. Ha, Ha.
> ...



Si, eso ha sido antes de ampliar la base de datos del programa, me he precipitado... :o


Nada, he seleccionado una de las bolsas "ibex 35" y le he dado al botón de "calcular variación"


La cuestión es que el resultado me ha dejado un poco mosqueao... :


Mañana el ibex sólo caerá un 5%... 




Saludos


----------



## Pat Garrett (16 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Mañana el ibex sólo caerá un 5%...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya *mierda* de caída


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Pero te has mojado el dedo y lo has sacado por la ventana, *HOMBRE DE DIOS!!!*Como te atreves a hacer predicciones sin el analisis concienzudo tecnico previo!!!!! :



Las máquinas nunca fallan... 



Saludos


----------



## Pat Garrett (16 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Pero te has mojado el dedo y lo has sacado por la ventana, *HOMBRE DE DIOS!!!*Como te atreves a hacer predicciones sin el analisis concienzudo tecnico previo!!!!! :



Tonuel sabe lo que se dice. Ha echado un cagarro, ha cotejado su dirección de flotación con la lectura de su brújula, y ha aplicado un factor de corrección de 0,025 para compensar el exceso de densidad del cagarro debido al cocido madrileño que se metió ayer entre pecho y espalda. Gracias a esta lectura, ha hecho su predicción.

Es *técnicamente imposible* que esté equivocado.


----------



## impulsiu (16 Oct 2008)

no os olvidais que wall stret ha subido :

dow : 4,68%

nasdad : 5,49%

mañana subida en Europa


----------



## El_Presi (17 Oct 2008)

ya puestos a decir: mañana récord histórico de subida


----------



## El_Presi (17 Oct 2008)

DAX30 ya va por +6,5% a niveles de 4880

Vencimiento de opciones. Por Javier M. Esteban Quebrada. Serenity markets



Parece que los puntos ideales para el vencimiento de octubre están muy lejos, en los 3200 del Eurostoxx y los 6200 del Dax. ¿Lo volverán a hacer?...

Sinceramente parece difícil en las condiciones actuales saber hacia donde vamos a ir.

En cuanto a noviembre y diciembre me ha llamado la atención que en noviembre bajan los puntos fuertemente respecto a la semana pasada de 3100 y 6000 a 2900 y 5500. Mosqueante sobre todo lo del Dax.

Para diciembre siguen las cosas parecidas, aunque bajando algo.

Resumiendo, podríamos ver un cierre de vencimiento al alza, caídas fuertes en noviembre y recuperación de cara a fin de año, dicho con todas las reservas del mundo.

Al margen de los datos, es muy difícil sacar conclusiones. Por un lado, el vencimiento pasado cerró al alza en la zona de los 3300 del eurostoxx, así que llevarán presumiblemente un mes vendiendo. Una posibilidad es que les interesara forzar a la baja de cara la vencimiento independientemente de opciones ni de nada.

Por otra parte, de las posiciones en opciones se deduce que les interesa un cierre más arriba, así que la preocupación es, si se produjera, lo que pase la semana que viene después del vencimiento. Todo muy complicado, así que nos tocará esperar y ver. 

Un saludo.

Javier M. Esteban Quebrada







http://www.serenitymarkets.com/buscador.asp#


----------



## Antenista (17 Oct 2008)

Joder, otro super owned para los foreros jajajaja
Si es que sois como críos...


----------



## creative (17 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> ya puestos a decir: mañana récord histórico de subida



Presi Presi que mañana te nos ganas el OWNED del dia


----------



## Samzer (17 Oct 2008)

¿Que ha pasado esta noche que ha subido el brent 7$??? :


----------



## Tuttle (17 Oct 2008)

Samzer dijo:


> ¿Que ha pasado esta noche que ha subido el brent 7$??? :



La OPEP cierra el grifo



> *Crude Oil Rebounds From 13-Month Low as OPEC May Cut Production*
> 
> Bloomberg.com: Worldwide
> 
> ...


----------



## Misterio (17 Oct 2008)

Nikkei +149 puntos, no llega ni al 2% ahora mismo, el futibex esta casi en +5%, creo que el inicio será fuerte pero veremos que pasa por la tarde..


----------



## ronald29780 (17 Oct 2008)

Amon_Ra dijo:


> Me figuro que te estas refiriendo al valor del propio santander mas la valoracion de banco comprado Soveringe



No exactamente.

El SAN va a comprar el 75% restantante del SOV a través de un intercambio de acciones. El ratio del intercambio es de 3,42 acciones del SOV por una del SAN.

Así, con el cierre de anoche: 3,08 US$ del SOV x 3,42 = 10,53 US$

O sea, 7,80 €.


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Nikkei +149 puntos, no llega ni al 2% ahora mismo, el futibex esta casi en +5%, creo que el inicio será fuerte pero veremos que pasa por la tarde..



Yo creo que será al revés, empezaremos jugando al 'que me voy, pero me quedo' y luego será cuando subamos. Si estamos muy lejos de donde les interesa a los leones entonces cada subida será lo más vertical posible, pero en las pausas se van a dedicar a hacer los limpia y vamos a tener escobas de sobra para todos.

Edito: Buenos días a todos.


----------



## Samzer (17 Oct 2008)

Yo hoy siguiendo el análisis de peterpan, el del _dedo chupado agitado al viento mañanero_, me dice que hoy hay catacroc, incluso utilizando una nueva variable, otro dedo chupado, me sigue dando el mismo resultado. 

Veremos a ver esta noche, estoy preparado para un owned, de todas maneras hay que tener en cuenta que mi análisis se refiere al DOW más que al Ibex.

Saludos... 

A por ellos equipo rojo!


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Oct 2008)

abrimos con el +5 y llegamos al +2, esa es mi porra.... y depende de futuros todo


----------



## Tuttle (17 Oct 2008)

He tirado los dados y me sale impar así que hoy toca rojo.


----------



## Julito (17 Oct 2008)

Hoy una ligera pérdida por debajo del 1%.


----------



## dillei (17 Oct 2008)

Está claro que va a abrir con fuerza y acabar plano o bajando.

Hoy es dia de caza de pringadillos


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

Hoy es vencimiento de futuros, miren cualquier gráfico de cualquier índice más o menos famosillo el tercer viernes de cada mes a ver si encuentran algún día bajista.

Yo no me chupo el dedo


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy es vencimiento de futuros, miren cualquier gráfico de cualquier índice más o menos famosillo el tercer viernes de cada mes a ver si encuentran algún día bajista.
> 
> Yo no me chupo el dedo



yo he visto triples horas brujas de catacrack en un momento.... pero cierto, no este año...

aunque tampoco este mes es normal


----------



## ertitoagus (17 Oct 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Está claro que va a abrir con fuerza y acabar plano o bajando.
> 
> Hoy es dia de caza de pringadillos



Las ultimas semanas parece que les mola más a los megatiburones ir el viernes a todo trapo o pa'rriba o pa'bajo y pillar los dedos el lunes a primera hora a la peña haciendo el movimiento contrario de forma brutal en apertura.


----------



## chameleon (17 Oct 2008)

¿qué ha pasado? estaba a +500 el ibex y ahora marca +63 puntos ¿?!¿!?


----------



## chameleon (17 Oct 2008)

Alemania +238 !!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> abrimos con el +5 y llegamos al +2, esa es mi porra.... y depende de futuros todo



de momento un minipunto para mi....

y el SP futuro se acaba de dar la vuelta ROJO

y acaban de puiblicar datos de Agosto, mu malos en ejpain


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

Parece que vamos a empezar bajando para ir despistando al personal.


----------



## davinci79 (17 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿qué ha pasado? estaba a +500 el ibex y ahora marca +63 puntos ¿?!¿!?



El ibex está con +375 más o menos. Creo que IG Markets tiene mal ese dato.


----------



## chameleon (17 Oct 2008)

IBEX: 
9799 apertura
Última cotización 9651 +3.69%


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

Pues ya hemos despistado al personal y ahora toca empezar a subir como está mandado para el día de hoy.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy es vencimiento de futuros, miren cualquier gráfico de cualquier índice más o menos famosillo el tercer viernes de cada mes a ver si encuentran algún día bajista.
> 
> Yo no me chupo el dedo



Eso depende si las manos débiles están largos o cortos...evidentemente...


----------



## Sargento Highway (17 Oct 2008)

Interesante el comentario de cárpatos respecto al comportamiento del Dow Jones a última hora de ayer:




> La sesión fue muy extraña, y cuando faltaba media hora para el cierre, *momento típico de la aparición de la mano de Dios* se subió con mucha fuerza. Las excusas de las crónicas son que se reaccionó a la bajada del petróleo, lo cual no lo veo nada claro, porque el petróleo lleva bajando mucho sin que se le haga mucho caso. Bien es cierto que bajó más del 6 %, pero no creo que vayan por ahí los tiros.
> 
> Más bien, parece claro que la subida fue un *manejo bastante evidente de cara a los vencimientos mensuales de opciones* (no olvidemos que hoy tenemos vencimiento en Europa) e incluso muchos comentan que hubo mano de Dios y muy clara. Ya les comenté durante la sesión de ayer, que los comentarios entre las manos fuertes eran muy preocupantes. Todo el mundo decía que si caían soportes, esta vez el desplome podría ser muy grave. *Incluso se hablaba de 20% de bajada en pocos días. Si había un momento para la mano de Dios desde luego era éste.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

Me pregunto donde están los bajistas de este foro cuando la bolsa cae, me da igual que haya arrancado arriba, ahora está cayendo, ¡salgan a proclamarlo!

Creo que aun andan decidiéndose entre si subir o no, pero parece que ya se van poniendo de acuerdo.


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

El plan para esta mañana es similar al de ayer en cotas, pero distinto en desarrollo. Vamos a empezar a subir para preparar el vencimiento (creo que a las 12 en opciones del eurostoxx) tenemos dos resistencias algo fuertes por delante, una de ellas es con la que nos topamos ayer y que no nos dejó subir más. 

La siguiente, que no está muy lejos, es mucho más poderosa y es posible que no sea traspasada hasta la apertura de Wall Street, así que podríamos tener lateral entre el recorrido de estas dos resistencias entre las 12 y las 3 y media de la tarde.

La primera está en 2567.
La segunda en 2616.

El traspasar la segunda resistencia, de producirse, sería el inicio de una subida bastante pronunciada (nótese como evito decir vertical )

Este es el mini-ticket del día.


----------



## tasator (17 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Me pregunto donde están los bajistas de este foro cuando la bolsa cae, me da igual que haya arrancado arriba, ahora está cayendo, ¡salgan a proclamarlo!
> 
> Creo que aun andan decidiéndose entre si subir o no, pero parece que ya se van poniendo de acuerdo.



Esto es como la montaña rusa, las sensaciones fuertes se producen en las bajadas, es ahí cuando se oyen los gritos y las emociones se desbocan, la gente cuando acaba el recorrido y se baja de la atracción solo cuenta y recuerda lo que vivió cuando las vagonetas bajaban vertiginosamente y la adrenalina inundaba sus venas, pues aquí lo mismo.


----------



## Rocket (17 Oct 2008)

Pues cuidado hoy con los futuros de Wall Street, que apuntan hacia abajo... pierde -181.

Hoy se va a acabar pronto la alegria en el ibex.


----------



## tonuel (17 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Me pregunto donde están los bajistas de este foro cuando la bolsa cae, me da igual que haya arrancado arriba, ahora está cayendo, ¡salgan a proclamarlo!
> 
> Creo que aun andan decidiéndose entre si subir o no, pero parece que ya se van poniendo de acuerdo.



Aquí estoy... 

Me mantengo en el -5%, ahora tengo un arma secreta... 






Saludos


----------



## iLuso (17 Oct 2008)

Jo que aburrido está esto hoy... ni subidas en vertical, ni bajadas en picado... bussines as usual... bufff, que poca emoción


----------



## chameleon (17 Oct 2008)

tonuel creo que eres el que más aciertas, por lo menos las dos últimas semanas


----------



## iLuso (17 Oct 2008)

Menos mal que la cosa empieza a ponerse interesante....

De Cárpatos:


> iTRAXX Crossover : Ojo porque no se creen la subida de las bolsas y repite cierre de ayer en el muy alto nivel de 737.


----------



## Rocket (17 Oct 2008)

Los futuros de Wall Street caen a -215... ojito ojito.

Y el ibex empieza a perder sus ganancias del dia, cae en picado.

Desde luego, tanto si te gusta la bolsa como si no, estos dias son parte de la historia, historia que sera narrada en los libros y contada en las facultades economicas...


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

Desde luego este vencimiento de futuros está siendo muy extraño. Aquí se está viendo de todo hoy y los bandazos, como dice Cárpatos, son tremendos.


----------



## Samzer (17 Oct 2008)

El chupadeísmo triunfará!


----------



## Jucari (17 Oct 2008)

Esto...es realmente una locura....los mercados parece que no sigan ningún patrón...Mulder, tus analisis son correctos, veremos si se arreglan a partir de mediodia.... pero los comentarios de Carpatos me rompen los esquemas...


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Oct 2008)

Mulder admiro que sigas el guión o ticket pero como estan las bolsas actualmente es una loteria cualquier analisis, si por ejemplo Fulanito dice que la economia marcha bien y se recuperara mañana, aunque sea el mismisimo Marichalar el que lo diga, la bolsa puede subir un 5%. Lo contrario puede pasar si Menganito suelta que no ve nada claro la economia, no importa que sepa de economia, simplemente que tenga cierto poder mediatico.

Visto eso mucha gente esta abandonado la bolsa, la volatilidad es su peor enemigo.


----------



## iLuso (17 Oct 2008)

*iTRAXX Crossover*

Toda precaución con esta extraña subida de las bolsas es poca. Divergencia bajista con el itraxx que no solo no hace caso de la euforia bursátil sino que toca máximos históricos en 755. Precaución.


----------



## davinci79 (17 Oct 2008)

La volatilidad es amiga de los especuladores y enemiga de los inversores que, como yo, tenían dinero en bolsa para el largo plazo. Estoy plenamente convencido de que hay muchos que se están haciendo de oro con las subidas y bajadas. El problema es que el largo plazo se ha convertido en plazo infinito porque no creo que volvamos al nivel de los 16000. Asi que si tenias dinero en bolsa o especulas o te jodes.

Ahora estoy pensando donde meter mis ahorros mensuales. La opción que está ganando puntos influenciado por este foro es la de comprar cada mes latas de atún al por mayor


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> La volatilidad es amiga de los especuladores y enemiga de los inversores que, como yo, tenían dinero en bolsa para el largo plazo. Estoy plenamente convencido de que hay muchos que se están haciendo de oro con las subidas y bajadas. El problema es que el largo plazo se ha convertido en plazo infinito porque no creo que volvamos al nivel de los 16000. Asi que si tenias dinero en bolsa o especulas o te jodes.
> 
> Ahora estoy pensando donde meter mis ahorros mensuales. La opción que está ganando puntos influenciado por este foro es la de comprar cada mes latas de atún al por mayor



Hay gente que se pone corta para el largo plazo y que deben estar ganando bastante, aunque evidentemente nadie conoce a alguien así, pero yo se que existen.


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Mulder admiro que sigas el guión o ticket pero como estan las bolsas actualmente es una loteria cualquier analisis, si por ejemplo Fulanito dice que la economia marcha bien y se recuperara mañana, aunque sea el mismisimo Marichalar el que lo diga, la bolsa puede subir un 5%. Lo contrario puede pasar si Menganito suelta que no ve nada claro la economia, no importa que sepa de economia, simplemente que tenga cierto poder mediatico.
> 
> Visto eso mucha gente esta abandonado la bolsa, la volatilidad es su peor enemigo.



Mi sistema, como ya comenté ayer, va por cotas y según como se van alcanzando pues se va estableciendo el timing, pero es prácticamente seguro que:

1.- Este año no veremos nuevos suelos.
2.- Todo lo que queda de año será alcista, errático sí, pero alcista.

Espero no equivocarme con esto, pero según lo que estamos viendo parece ir cumpliéndose, cada mínimo que hacemos queda por encima del anterior y así es como espero que se vayan desarrollando las cosas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> abrimos con el +5 y llegamos al +2, esa es mi porra.... y depende de futuros todo



y otro minipunto mas


por cierto que coño pasa con ING??

-18%


----------



## iLuso (17 Oct 2008)

Carpatos dixi: 

ING Baja fuertemente ante rumores imprecisos de posible aumento de capital o venta de participación de Fortis. Ahora baja más del 12 %


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

en mi ticket del día he olvidado mencionar que la primera resistencia, si se pasa, se hará con muy poco volumen. Pero la segunda hay que pasarla con volumen o no se pasará.


----------



## Rocket (17 Oct 2008)

Mmm... se masca la tension... algo esta pasando y no nos estamos enterando... huy, que mal pinta esto, vaya a ser que termine en estampida de viernes, que no seria la primera...

Futuros Wall Street -269

Edito, Wall Street cayendo a -298, y bajando...


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Oct 2008)

Creo que tendremos otra reunión de los Bancos Centrales este fin de semana y nuevo mensaje de Bush el lunes.


----------



## Hagen (17 Oct 2008)

Yo creo que hoy sera como ayer,

Bajada en apertura que se ira pronunciando, por lo que el ibex caera fuerte y cuando aqui cerremos con caida, el Dow se ira recuperando para cerrar en tablas.

Vamos a remolque........


----------



## chameleon (17 Oct 2008)

bueno, de momento esta semana parece mejor que la pasada, subidas y bajadas pero no peor. quizás están apuntalando poco a poco, otra reunión este fin de semana y otra consolidación


----------



## iLuso (17 Oct 2008)

Los futuros de dow tonteando con el -3.0%....


----------



## Rocket (17 Oct 2008)

Y el ibex se nos queda casi plano... es no pinta bien para hoy viernes. A no ser de que se produzca alguna noticia que anime a las bolsas, hoy se pega un buen toston... como el de ayer o el de antes de ayer.


----------



## spamrakuen (17 Oct 2008)

El ibex esta a punto de vestirse de rojo.


----------



## shoah (17 Oct 2008)

Joder, si es que hayq ue seguirlo minuto a minuto para no fliparlo... XD


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

Algo extraño está ocurriendo detrás del escenario. No sabemos que es pero se está cociendo algo muy gordo porque lo que está pasando no es normal, son las 12 y el eurostoxx no ha subido nada de nada, se ha pasado el vencimiento en mínimos y sin ninguna alegría.

Cuidadín.


----------



## iLuso (17 Oct 2008)

Pues eso es lo que se viene diciendo repetidamente desde hace dos semanas: nadie entiende ya nada. El más honesto Cárpatos, que lo dice dos o tres veces al día en su blog ;-)


----------



## Samzer (17 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Y el ibex se nos queda casi plano... es no pinta bien para hoy viernes. A no ser de que se produzca alguna noticia que anime a las bolsas, hoy se pega un buen toston... como el de ayer o el de antes de ayer.



Lo de agarrarse a las noticias ahora mismo no lo veo, de cada 20 noticias 19 son malas o muy malas, así no hay manera de generar confianza, a lo que más llega es a rebotar con esa noticia buena y depende de lo que sea dura minutos o como mucho horas. No hablo de los planes de rescate evidentemente, aparte de que en ese plano me parece que está casi todo el _pescao vendío_.


----------



## iLuso (17 Oct 2008)

atención, el DAX ya se ha puesto la americana roja para ir preparando la tarde...


----------



## iLuso (17 Oct 2008)

Samzer dijo:


> No hablo de los planes de rescate evidentemente, aparte de que en ese plano me parece que está casi todo el _pescao vendío_.



Pues podrías hablar de ellos perfectamente, porque las alegrías que trajeron duraron horas (24 o 48 a lo sumo)...


----------



## Builder (17 Oct 2008)

¡Ya estamos aquí! Este hilo es el más entretenido del foro (lástima que haya que trabajar)


----------



## Casiano (17 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> ¡Ya estamos aquí! Este hilo es el más entretenido del foro (lástima que haya que trabajar)



Idem. +10


----------



## rosonero (17 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> ¡Ya estamos aquí! *Este hilo es el más entretenido del foro* (lástima que haya que trabajar)



Sobretodo cuando se tiñe de rojo sangre


----------



## tonuel (17 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Algo extraño está ocurriendo detrás del escenario. No sabemos que es pero se está cociendo algo muy gordo porque lo que está pasando no es normal, son las 12 y el eurostoxx no ha subido nada de nada, se ha pasado el vencimiento en mínimos y sin ninguna alegría.
> 
> Cuidadín.



¿Esas previsiones verticales como andan??? 



Saludos


----------



## kemao2 (17 Oct 2008)

La subida de hoy era un engañabobos, hoy la bolsa caerá bastante, el lunes es la liquidacion Lehman, y el ITRAXCOVER está en maximos historicos y se acerca peligrosa,ente a 800. COn ese escenario las subidas de las bolsas no son creibles y son trampas para trades imprdentes, Hoy la bolsa caera con fuerza y este fin de semana puede haber problemas con bancos. OJO.



Algo pasa que la gente desconoce y esta semana se descubrirá. Por otro lado se habla de un lateral de la bolsa entre los minimos del viernes pasado y los maximos del martes. Asi estaremos dando bandazos hasta fin de año.


----------



## Builder (17 Oct 2008)

kemao2 dijo:


> La subida de hoy era un engañabobos, hoy la bolsa caerá bastante, el lunes es la liquidacion Lehman, y el ITRAXCOVER está en maximos historicos y se acerca peligrosa,ente a 800. COn ese escenario las subidas de las bolsas no son creibles y son trampas para trades imprdentes, Hoy la bolsa caera con fuerza y este fin de semana puede haber problemas con bancos. OJO.



A buenas horas avisas, he metido esta mañana 6000 euros confiando en el análisis técnico...


----------



## Builder (17 Oct 2008)

kemao2 dijo:


> Algo pasa que la gente desconoce y esta semana se descubrirá.



Se rumorea que hay otra rata grande a punto de caer. Llevamos ya muchos días sin ninguna bancarrota y la gente no se lo cree. Y al loro con UBS que la cosa parece muy seria (retiradas muy importantes de fondos), y Suiza sola no puede con un bocado tan grande.



> ZURICH, Oct 16 (Reuters) - UBS client withdrawals accelerated in the third quarter, while rival Credit Suisse saw strong inflows, the banks said on Thursday.
> UBS, which has already seen many of its well-heeled clients scared off by bad news from the bank, said net new money outflows reached *49.3 billion francs* in wealth management and business banking compared to 19.3 billion in the second quarter.
> A "significant part of the outflow" took place in the last few weeks of the quarter, UBS said, adding that it saw outflows of 10 billion francs in the United States in the quarter and between 12 billion and 13 billion francs in Switzerland.
> UBS also said global asset management recorded outflows of 34.4 billion francs compared with 24.5 billion the previous quarter.
> Kepler analyst Dirk *Becker called the wealth management outflows "a complete disaster"*



.


----------



## un marronazo (17 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Y al loro con UBS que la cosa parece muy seria (retiradas muy importantes de fondos), y Suiza sola no puede con un bocado tan grande.
> 
> .




Pues Suiza no es un pais "recolector" de dinero negro?


----------



## chameleon (17 Oct 2008)

la vida sigue para muchas compañías...

Repsol abre el gas de su proyecto de 15.000 millones de dólares en Perú



> La petrolera duplica su producción en la zona
> 
> Repsol ha puesto en marcha uno de sus proyectos estrella, el que le permitirá abastecer de gas a Méjico desde Perú. En total un contrato de 15.000 millones de dólares. La operación le permite duplicar su producción en la zona. Más...



Además ha ganado un 24% más en el primer semestre del 2008 que en el primer semestre de 2007, el dividendo de este año fue de 1 euro por acción y este año se espera que esté entorno a 1,2 eur. Al precio actual (16.14eur) daría una rentabilidad del 7,4%


----------



## rosonero (17 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Se rumorea que hay otra rata grande a punto de caer. Llevamos ya muchos días sin ninguna bancarrota y la gente no se lo cree. Y al loro con UBS que la cosa parece muy seria (retiradas muy importantes de fondos), y Suiza sola no puede con un bocado tan grande.
> 
> .



Lo que faltaba, al final se cruzarán en la frontera Suiza los que llevan allí su dinero para "salvarlo" con los Suizos que lo sacan para llevárselo a quien sabe dónde.


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Esas previsiones verticales como andan???
> 
> Saludos



Las sigo teniendo claras, pero dudo del momento en que se producirán, el esqueleto encerrado en el armario que está sugiriendo el mercado no creo que tenga que ver con Lehman, pero si con UBS como se comentaba hace un momento o, tal vez, con Fortis.

O tal tengamos a algún olvidado actor queriendo salir a la palestra ¿tal vez le toque ahora a alguna entidad española?


----------



## Samzer (17 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Las sigo teniendo claras, pero dudo del momento en que se producirán, el esqueleto encerrado en el armario que está sugiriendo el mercado no creo que tenga que ver con Lehman, pero si con UBS como se comentaba hace un momento o, tal vez, con Fortis.
> 
> O tal tengamos a algún olvidado actor queriendo salir a la palestra ¿tal vez le toque ahora a alguna entidad española?



O tal vez ING.


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

Samzer dijo:


> O tal vez ING.



He visto algunas comparativas de CDS de bancos europeos y el ING siempre salía de los más bajos. Me da que no va a ser este, aunque los directorcillos de sucursal de La Caixa estén muy activos en todos los foros ultimamente


----------



## Samzer (17 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> He visto algunas comparativas de CDS de bancos europeos y el ING siempre salía de los más bajos. Me da que no va a ser este, aunque los directorcillos de sucursal de La Caixa estén muy activos en todos los foros ultimamente



Si lo digo porque anda entre -15% y el -20% durante un buen rato ya.

Por cierto que le pasa a BNP que lleva cayendo varios días algo más que el resto? En la semana crítica fue el que mejor se comportó y lo de estos días me extraña. Hoy anda en rojo rondando el 5%.


----------



## Perchas (17 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Me da que no va a ser este, aunque los directorcillos de sucursal de La Caixa estén muy activos en todos los foros ultimamente



Lo confirmo, les han debido dar la consigna "a por ING" que nos están dejando mas pelados que el culo una mona.


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

Atentos que dentro de un ratito vamos a tener una pequeña caída. Espero que el soporte de ayer aguante bien, si lo hace, será una espléndida oportunidad para ponerse largo.


----------



## chameleon (17 Oct 2008)

Mulder, no es por meterme con tus análisis, te agradezco mucho que lo compartas con nosotros. Pero hay una probabilidad del 95% de que durante el transcurso de un rato haya una caída. Por dios mira las gráficas del último mes!!! xD

Sinceramente tal y como están las cosas el análisis técnico tiene la misma fiabilidad que el dedo chupado de tonuel.


----------



## Starkiller (17 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Sinceramente tal y como están las cosas el análisis técnico tiene la misma fiabilidad que el dedo chupado de tonuel.



Tiene menos, porque las manos fuertes ya prevén el técnico, y juegan al engaño con él. Mientras que el dedo chupado... es más imprevisible.


----------



## ronald29780 (17 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Mulder, no es por meterme con tus análisis, te agradezco mucho que lo compartas con nosotros. Pero hay una probabilidad del 95% de que durante el transcurso de un rato haya una caída. Por dios mira las gráficas del último mes!!! xD
> 
> Sinceramente tal y como están las cosas el análisis técnico tiene la misma fiabilidad que el dedo chupado de tonuel.





Hace tiempo, a raiz del roughe trader de Sociedad General, se discutia sobre la explicacion producida por el banco francés.

Ya no me acuerdo del apellido del sujeto, pero si me quedo gravado en la memoría una opinion de Miss Marple:

Es metafisicamente imposible de no acertar en el 100% de las previsiones.

Parece que al final se esta probando el error de Miss Marple...


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Oct 2008)

Esos datos macro ....



> De carpatos
> 
> La construcción de viviendas baja 6,3 % hasta tasa anualizada de 817.000, mucho peor que la tasa esperada de 880.000. Este es el peor dato desde 1991.
> 
> ...



No creo que S&P ni el DJI pase de ellos .... ¿derrumbe de indices?


----------



## tonuel (17 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Sinceramente tal y como están las cosas el análisis técnico tiene la misma fiabilidad que el dedo chupado de tonuel.



Oye, que el dedo chupado es de peterpan... :o


Mi método se basa en un análisis por ordenador mediante métodos probabilísticos validado con las series históricas de las bolsas mundiales a lo largo de toda su existencia... 



Saludos


----------



## Jucari (17 Oct 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Esos datos macro ....
> 
> 
> 
> No creo que S&P ni el DJI pase de ellos .... ¿derrumbe de indices?



Construcción de viviendas:

Dato previo: 895.000. Previsión : 880.000

Premisos de construcción:

Dato previo: 857.000. Previsión: 850.000

Datos en mill. de unidades en tasa anualizada.

Valoración: 4.

Repercusión en bolsa: Las bolsas lo quieren alto y los bonos bajo ya que hay mucho miedo al sector inmobiliario.


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

Se acabó la siesta, ayer teníamos al VIX cerrando a 72.95 y hoy lo tenemos a 67.61, lo cual es muy favorable y más si tenemos en cuenta que el máximo de ayer fue de ...81.13! que creo que es el máximo histórico.

Así que hoy tenemos un entorno técnico muy favorable al rebote, otra cosa es el fundamental, pero a ese ya sabemos que solo se le hace caso cuando conviene.

También hemos tenido una pequeña caída tal como predije antes, aunque no creo que aun se haya terminado.


----------



## creative (17 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Se acabó la siesta, ayer teníamos al VIX cerrando a 72.95 y hoy lo tenemos a 67.61, lo cual es muy favorable y más si tenemos en cuenta que el máximo de ayer fue de ...81.13! que creo que es el máximo histórico.
> 
> Así que hoy tenemos un entorno técnico muy favorable al rebote, otra cosa es el fundamental, pero a ese ya sabemos que solo se le hace caso cuando conviene.
> 
> También hemos tenido una pequeña caída tal como predije antes, aunque no creo que aun se haya terminado.



Yo opino que se va a dar la vuelta el ibex al rojo a partir de las 16:00


----------



## Jucari (17 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Se acabó la siesta, ayer teníamos al VIX cerrando a 72.95 y hoy lo tenemos a 67.61, lo cual es muy favorable y más si tenemos en cuenta que el máximo de ayer fue de ...81.13! que creo que es el máximo histórico.
> 
> Así que hoy tenemos un entorno técnico muy favorable al rebote, otra cosa es el fundamental, pero a ese ya sabemos que solo se le hace caso cuando conviene.
> 
> También hemos tenido una pequeña caída tal como predije antes, aunque no creo que aun se haya terminado.



Hay tienes la bajada Mulder....futuros del DJ.. a -220

Ahora solo queda esperar a tu analisis....


----------



## Rocket (17 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> Yo opino que se va a dar la vuelta el ibex al rojo a partir de las 16:00



Igual al rojo no llega, pero el plano seguro que lo consigue. A partir de ahi, es una incognita lo que pueda pasar, aunque con un Wall Street de capa caida, yo no aventuraria grandes ganancias... si acaso todo lo contrario.


----------



## xavicl (17 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Se acabó la siesta, ayer teníamos al VIX cerrando a 72.95 y hoy lo tenemos a 67.61, lo cual es muy favorable y más si tenemos en cuenta que el máximo de ayer fue de ...81.13! que creo que es el máximo histórico.
> 
> Así que hoy tenemos un entorno técnico muy favorable al rebote, otra cosa es el fundamental, pero a ese ya sabemos que solo se le hace caso cuando conviene.
> 
> También hemos tenido una pequeña caída tal como predije antes, aunque no creo que aun se haya terminado.



Venga mulder que al final acertarás , y si no es hoy mañana y sino el otro.... o el otro....


----------



## PutinReloaded (17 Oct 2008)

Los gigantes financieros están siguiendo a Mulder para hacer lo contrario de lo que predice. Que cabrones!


----------



## Jucari (17 Oct 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Los gigantes financieros están siguiendo a Mulder para hacer lo contrario de lo que predice. Que cabrones!



Pues sigo considerando que aunque en matices Mulder ha falllado, en el global esta acertando en todo...


----------



## Rocket (17 Oct 2008)

Venga, como ayer, vamos a mojarnos hoy tambien. Ayer me salio bien... ya veremos que pasa hoy... (jugar sin dinero en la bolsa no solo es facil... ademas es gratis  ).

Yo digo que hoy hay caidas de un 1,5%


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (17 Oct 2008)

yo apuesto por:

hostia de las bolsas europeas (-1%/-3%)

hostiazo del down yones (-5/-7%)

Con la hostia del finde semana de ING y algún pufo que se destape, además de Hungría

LA PROXIMA SEMANA SERA DE COLOR ROJO PASION


----------



## xavicl (17 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Pues sigo considerando que aunque en matices Mulder ha falllado, en el global esta acertando en todo...



A si? pues yo solo se que no acertó la subida, ,además dice que ayer hubo cambio de tendencia y hoy toca la subida en vertical, de momento ya ha fallado la subida, a ver si hoy lo adivina, tiene otro 50%. Yo apuesto por más bajadas, no veo cambio de tendencia ni mucho menos.


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

xavicl dijo:


> Venga mulder que al final acertarás , y si no es hoy mañana y sino el otro.... o el otro....



Me preocupa más acertar la ruta del gráfico que el timing. Realmente el timing es un poco irrelevante, aunque suele ser una buena guía de acompañamiento.

Tendré que ponerme a estudiar el S&P a ver si puedo mejorar el asunto del timing.

Ayer comenté un mínimo que no debía pasarse, aunque ese mínimo sigue en pie por los pelos, si hoy se supera claramente entonces podré decir que no he acertado. Mientras no llegue ese momento: 'hasta el rabo todo es toro'.


----------



## Misterio (17 Oct 2008)

Me ha resultado curioso este comentario de Cárpatos.

Lehman Brothers	[Imprimir] 


Creo que es interesante tener en cuenta que el lunes es la fecha de pago efectiva de los credit defaults swaps de Lehman. Algunos tienen que hacer grandes desembolsos por tanto esos días.


----------



## xavicl (17 Oct 2008)

Joder pues el timming lo es todo sino maldita la gracia!


----------



## CHARLIE (17 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Venga, como ayer, vamos a mojarnos hoy tambien. Ayer me salio bien... ya veremos que pasa hoy... (jugar sin dinero en la bolsa no solo es facil... ademas es gratis  ).
> 
> Yo digo que hoy hay caidas de un 1,5%




Venga, a mojarse tocán (a riesgos de recibir una "LLuvia de Hostias!):

 -2,20%


----------



## Alexandros (17 Oct 2008)

Empezamos en rojo



DOW
207.25
*-2.31%*



BREAKING
NEWS
Dow drops more than 200 points in the first two minutes of trading as selling accelerates after a dismal housing report.

http://money.cnn.com/


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

xavicl dijo:


> Joder pues el timming lo es todo sino maldita la gracia!



¿que lo es todo? si yo diera fechas con cambios de tendencia sin decir la tendencia ¿que me dirías?


----------



## creative (17 Oct 2008)

Alexandros dijo:


> Empezamos en rojo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el timoibex ni se inmuta demomento, se confirma que la bolsa ejpañola es el mayor engaño del mundo


----------



## xavicl (17 Oct 2008)

la tendencia es clara y cuando hay un cambio de tendencia en técnico tb suele haber algo. No sirve de nada que intentes adivinar el cambio, el suelo o cuando subiran en vertical, hoy será? o kizas lunes? k más da. Si no suben hoy qué dirás... para de jugar a ser rappel


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

Creo que ahora nos vamos directos a probar mínimos de ahí espero que ya subamos y acabemos hoy en verde.

El fundamento de lo que digo es que llevamos un par de días con grandes bandazos arriba y abajo en lo que es un gran lateral que se hace para consolidar el suelo de la semana pasada y poder asentarnos sobre algo para poder subir sin (demasiados) problemas.


----------



## Speculo (17 Oct 2008)

Mulder, veo que has vuelto a ponerte el _ticker_. Esta vez hazte caso a tí mismo y no lo retires al primer síntoma de _owned_. Mantente en tus trece hasta el final y no pierdas la esperanza tan pronto, como hiciste ayer.


----------



## DeCafeina (17 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿que lo es todo? si yo diera fechas con cambios de tendencia sin decir la tendencia ¿que me dirías?



Yo miraría la tendencia actual y diría: Gracias


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> el timoibex ni se inmuta demomento, se confirma que la bolsa ejpañola es el mayor engaño del mundo



El vencimiento del Ibex es a las 16:30, así que lo tendrán alto hasta, al menos, ese momento.


----------



## iLuso (17 Oct 2008)

¿Tanto aguantará? Al otro lado del charco han arrancado con -2.39% en el dow y -2.40% en el S&P...


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

Speculo dijo:


> Mulder, veo que has vuelto a ponerte el _ticker_. Esta vez hazte caso a tí mismo y no lo retires al primer síntoma de _owned_. Mantente en tus trece hasta el final y no pierdas la esperanza tan pronto, como hiciste ayer.



Ud. quiere hundirme secretamente ¿verdad? 

Es coña.


----------



## tasator (17 Oct 2008)

xavicl dijo:


> A si? pues yo solo se que no acertó la subida, ,además dice que ayer hubo cambio de tendencia y hoy toca la subida en vertical, de momento ya ha fallado la subida, a ver si hoy lo adivina, tiene otro 50%. Yo apuesto por más bajadas, no veo cambio de tendencia ni mucho menos.




Tampoco veo cambio de tendencia por ningún sitio, esto esta bajista para largo tiempo (creo, porque según esta todo cualquier cosa puede pasar), eso no impide que pueda haber rebotes de cierta consideración y duración, no como los de ahora que son fruto de la volatilidad en estado puro, si hoy (difícil) o el lunes/martes se llega al 9000 y ahí empieza a subir, tal vez veamos un rebote con cierta consistencia, similar al que se produjo entre mediados de marzo hasta mediados de mayo, aunque eso tampoco implicaría la perdida de la tendencia bajista a medio plazo.

Por lo demás, resulta divertido y entretenido hacer pronósticos, y si son aventurados y encima se acierta, que en los contextos en los que estamos en estos momentos todo es posible, pues ya se tiene algo de lo que presumir.


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

tasator dijo:


> Tampoco veo cambio de tendencia por ningún sitio, esto esta bajista para largo tiempo (creo, porque según esta todo cualquier cosa puede pasar), eso no impide que pueda haber rebotes de cierta consideración y duración, no como los de ahora que son fruto de la volatilidad en estado puro, si hoy (difícil) o el lunes/martes se llega al 9000 y ahí empieza a subir, tal vez veamos un rebote con cierta consistencia, similar al que se produjo entre mediados de marzo hasta mediados de mayo, aunque eso tampoco implicaría la perdida de la tendencia bajista a medio plazo.
> 
> Por lo demás, resulta divertido y entretenido hacer pronósticos, y si son aventurados y encima se acierta, que en los contextos en los que estamos en estos momentos todo es posible, pues ya se tiene algo de lo que presumir.



Yo ayer dije que la tendencia había cambiado y que ahora es alcista a medio plazo, pero es lógico que nadie me crea aun porque normalmente hacen falta unos laterales como los de estos días para 'afirmar' el suelo y asentar la subida sobre algo sólido.

Por cierto, para este pronóstico lo menos importante es lucirme, lo importante es probar un sistema experimental que tengo pero que ya está en fase de pruebas y listo para entrar en acción. Comentar sus resultados cuando da alcista en medio de este foro de bajistas convencidos que me van a discutir cualquier cosa que ocurra es el mejor entorno para no engañarme a mi mismo haciéndome ver que funciona 

El sistema se fundamenta en fibonaccis combinados con el volumen usado como guía. Ya está probado y lo he visto funcionar, esta es la prueba de fuego definitiva. Aunque si no funciona lo revisaré a ver donde falla.

La mejor colaboración que espero de aquel que me discuta los resultados es que lo haga fundamentadamente, de momento está claro que el timing no está afinado y falla, pero insisto en que eso es lo de menos, porque a la hora de la verdad se entrará al mercado buscando el ataque a soportes y resistencias definidos por el propio sistema, aunque agradezco que se lo cuestione.

Como ya dije antes el timing es un buen acompañante pero no el más importante.

Parece que hoy el volumen tardará en llegar porque debería empezar mucho más arriba de donde estamos.


----------



## Builder (17 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Ahora solo queda esperar



Oye Jucari, a la noche cuando leí vuestros comentarios sobre el final del "rally" de ayer, me dejaste mosca. ¿Era cierto lo del proceso concursal en tu empresa? En cualquier caso, suerte (aunque en lo del Ibex te vas a volver a equivocar  ).


----------



## Misterio (17 Oct 2008)

Ha salido el índice Michigan en 57.5 y lo esperado era 74 más y más estocadas.

Aunque bien es cierto es que de momento Usa pasa de él.


----------



## creative (17 Oct 2008)

pues la bolsa no se inmuta....


----------



## Tuttle (17 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Ha salido el índice Michigan en 57.5 y lo esperado era 74 más y más estocadas.
> 
> Aunque bien es cierto es que de momento Usa pasa de él.



Las bolsas están en estado de shock. Todabía tienen que digerir la realidad que nos espera.


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

El VIX acaba de darse un subidón hasta 74.


----------



## Builder (17 Oct 2008)

Que no, que no, que ni fundamentales ni técnicos. Aquí la cosa va a su bola, bueno, a la bola de algunos. Lo que está claro es que el panorama no está como para una bolsa con ascensos sostenidos. El desgaste es hacia abajo, pase lo que pase de un día para otro.


----------



## Jucari (17 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Oye Jucari, a la noche cuando leí vuestros comentarios sobre el final del "rally" de ayer, me dejaste mosca. ¿Era cierto lo del proceso concursal en tu empresa? En cualquier caso, suerte (aunque en lo del Ibex te vas a volver a equivocar  ).



Pues si Builder...el 15 presentaron el concurso voluntario....o sea que ...a la espera de acontecimientos...aunque a mi no me preocupa mucho....por suerte tengo faena esperandome fuera.... aunque por ahora no me corre prisa....En mi sector aunque no es relacionado con la construcción si esta relacionado mucho con industria y la verdad es que si te movieses como yo por toda España te pondrías a llorar....La mía no sera ni la 1ª ni la última....nos espera un 2009...HORRIBLE para todos...

Por lo del Ibex... mi deseo es que caiga hasta que reviente en el suelo...pero los indices no marcan lo mismo....aunque ya te digo...lo divertido de este foro es poder dar tu opinión y si aciertas pues medalla que no aciertas pues has pasado un rato emocionante.......


----------



## Builder (17 Oct 2008)

En Bolsamanía, defendiendo el negocio, tienen ahora unas declaraciones de Warren Buffet "Cuando todos tienen miedo es momento de comprar". Ja!, a otro perro con ese hueso.


----------



## tasator (17 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo ayer dije que la tendencia había cambiado y que ahora es alcista a medio plazo, pero es lógico que nadie me crea aun porque normalmente hacen falta unos laterales como los de estos días para 'afirmar' el suelo y asentar la subida sobre algo sólido.
> 
> Por cierto, para este pronóstico lo menos importante es lucirme, lo importante es probar un sistema experimental que tengo pero que ya está en fase de pruebas y listo para entrar en acción. Comentar sus resultados cuando da alcista en medio de este foro de bajistas convencidos que me van a discutir cualquier cosa que ocurra es el mejor entorno para no engañarme a mi mismo haciéndome ver que funciona
> 
> ...



A ver, ojala tengas ese sistema y funcione, a mi personalmente no me duelen prendas en darte la razón y felicitarte si eso sucede. 

Quizás sea tú forma tan agresiva y rígida de hacer los pronósticos en estos momentos de tanta incertidumbre y con tantas variables en juego, me refiero a eso de decir que hoy tal cosa, mañana esto vertical para tal sitio, el 21 lo otro, etc... lo que hace que parezcan un poco aventurados y más fruto del azar que de un sistema estructurado y fiable. Creo que deberías de darles a tus previsiones algo más de elasticidad y no ceñirlas tanto en el tiempo al ajustarlas excesivamente a las fechas, especialmente con la volatilidad que vemos en estos días y que juega en contra de cualquier tipo de previsión, y la volatilidad ahora mismo es la única constante de los mercados, el resto todo son variables en juego, y además muchas de ellas desconocidas para nosotros.


----------



## Jucari (17 Oct 2008)

Indice Michigan de consumo..

Hasta 57.5 desde 70.3 de septiembre. El mercado esperaba un descenso menor, hasta 65.5. El dato es un mínimo histórico. Y se trata del mayor descenso desde los años cincuenta. La valoración de la situación actual baja a 58.9 desde 75; las expectativas hasta 56.7 desde 67.2. Además, frente a lo esperado, las expectativas de inflación a 1 año suben a 4.5 % desde 4.3 %. Pero bajan a 5 años hasta 2.8 % desde el 3.0 %.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (17 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> En Bolsamanía, defendiendo el negocio, tienen ahora unas declaraciones de Warren Buffet "*Cuando todos tienen miedo es momento de comprar*". Ja!, a otro perro con ese hueso.



Si, pero COMPRA LAS MÍAS.

¿Buffet le ve las orejas al lobo?


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> En Bolsamanía, defendiendo el negocio, tienen ahora unas declaraciones de Warren Buffet "Cuando todos tienen miedo es momento de comprar". Ja!, a otro perro con ese hueso.



Yo solo diré que ese hombre no es el más rico de la tierra por hacer lo mismo que hace todo el resto del mundo.

Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## Builder (17 Oct 2008)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> Si, pero COMPRA LAS MÍAS.



No había caído, seguro que es eso


----------



## dabuti (17 Oct 2008)

Ing Pierde Casi 24%
Coño.....


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Oct 2008)

Mulder hay toda una caterva de fisicos, matematicos y algun economista intentando buscar sistemas probabilisticos que pueden encontrar tendencias a muy corto o corto plazo, indudablemente a medio plazo nadie lo intenta, demasiadas variables, no digo que no seas un genio y hayas dado con la piedra filosofal que todo el mundo esta buscando, poder pronosticar con antelación de un dia lo que va a pasar en las bolsas, yo me conformaria con 5 o 10 minutos, con eso me haria enormemente rico, la mayoria de los expertos poco aciertan y quizas los de más renombre tienen un indice de aciertos un poco mayor que una persona lega en bolsa.

Los sistemas informaticos utilizados para el ultracorto rondan equipo+software+conexión ultrarapida al server de la bolsa unos 5-8 millones de euros (datos carpatos).

Si lo consigues no lo hagas publico, cualquier sistema de esos se basa en que los otros participantes desconocen como actua, si lo supieran se aprovecharian de ello.

El chartismo no pasa de ser un medio util para ver y representar los indices, es como la geometria des.criptiva a lo que seria la geometria de variedades diferenciales en eso incluyo los niveles fibonacci.

Tengas suerte y no pongas todos los huevos en la misma cesta o mejor juega a favor y en contra de tu sistema y compara los resultados.


----------



## Builder (17 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo solo diré que ese hombre no es el más rico de la tierra por hacer lo mismo que hace todo el resto del mundo.



Eso también es verdad. Pero no es el momento, no lo es. Mantener la pasta a salvo, ya llegará el momento.


----------



## tasator (17 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> Ing Pierde Casi 24%
> Coño.....




ING esta rebasando los mínimos alcanzados en la última gran caída en el 2003, y en los últimos días cae de forma vertiginosa, sin sacar conclusiones que no están las cosas para eso, ... cuidadin.


----------



## garcia (17 Oct 2008)

Alguien me podría explicar qué significan (o qué lectura podríamos hacer) esos picos de volumen a primera hora y un poco más tarde de las 16:00?

Muchas gracias


----------



## nam (17 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> En Bolsamanía, defendiendo el negocio, tienen ahora unas declaraciones de Warren Buffet "Cuando todos tienen miedo es momento de comprar". Ja!, a otro perro con ese hueso.



Buffet es un "listo".
No dice que sectores y/o empresas esta comprando (por cierto, unas cuantas inversiones que hizo el anyo pasado le salieron bien a corto plazo pero ahora no le estan saliendo tan bien, la verdad es que no se si ya vendio esas acciones).

Y tampoco dice que ahora es el momento de comprar porque el resto (market makers) no tiene ni liquidez y algunos ni solvencia.
Buffet fue muy listo en la parte financiera de su conglomerado. Les dijo a sus ejecutivos, hace 4 anyos, que como se les ocurriese bajar el estandar en sus underwriting (asumir prestamos con riesgo) les despedia, pero que no los despediria si no conseguian el share-market porque los otros bancos estaban dando prestamos con riesgo.
Ahi si que fue listo, no gano con el negocio subprime, pero tampoco se pillo los dedos (o la liquidez en este caso).


----------



## Rocket (17 Oct 2008)

Estamos atravesando algo asi...


----------



## iLuso (17 Oct 2008)

Fíjate que los picos de volumen se han producido con el subidón inicial y justo antes de una caidita. El primero debe ser una mezcla de recogida de beneficios de los pillados ayer, que al ver que hoy sacaban algo se han salido y de los pequeños inversores que no han querido "perder" el tren y se han lanzado en tromba en cuanto han visto que la cosa tiraba pa'riba.

El segundo pico, tiene pinta de alguna operación gorda de algún trader que ha entrado en muy corto y ha considerado que con esa remontada (desde el mínimo anterior), ya tenía bastante ganado... así que suelta lastre


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Mulder hay toda una caterva de fisicos, matematicos y algun economista intentando buscar sistemas probabilisticos que pueden encontrar tendencias a muy corto o corto plazo, indudablemente a medio plazo nadie lo intenta, demasiadas variables, no digo que no seas un genio y hayas dado con la piedra filosofal que todo el mundo esta buscando, poder pronosticar con antelación de un dia lo que va a pasar en las bolsas, yo me conformaria con 5 o 10 minutos, con eso me haria enormemente rico, la mayoria de los expertos poco aciertan y quizas los de más renombre tienen un indice de aciertos un poco mayor que una persona lega en bolsa.
> 
> Los sistemas informaticos utilizados para el ultracorto rondan equipo+software+conexión ultrarapida al server de la bolsa unos 5-8 millones de euros (datos carpatos).
> 
> ...



La piedra filosofal está claro que no existe, sólo sistemas que aciertan más y otros menos. No era mi intención hacer público el sistema pero si los resultados.

El sistema a medio plazo es consecuencia de que muchas veces hago intradías pero aunque acierte bastante no se llega al grado de fiabilidad que me gustaría alcanzar, eso sólo se consigue sabiendo cual es el camino en el medio plazo. El chartismo solo refleja el pasado, un fibonacci permite adelantar el futuro, no siempre se cumple pero es fiable si el índice es líquido y fiable (no usen fibonaccis con el ibex).

Por otra parte un sistema de medio plazo (o al menos intradiario) me permitiría dejar de entrar constantemente al mercado y concentrarme en un plazo más largo, hacer intradías es agotador y al hacer más entradas estás mucho más expuesto al mercado, con lo cual el riesgo aumenta mucho mientras el broker se lleva un buen montón de dinero en comisiones.

Si veo que funciona tal vez algún día acabe automatizándolo. Por cierto, todo este tinglado lo tengo montado bajo Linux que es un sistema que permite hacer de maravilla este tipo de automatizaciones.


----------



## nam (17 Oct 2008)

garcia dijo:


> Alguien me podría explicar qué significan (o qué lectura podríamos hacer) esos picos de volumen a primera hora y un poco más tarde de las 16:00?
> 
> Muchas gracias



La primera por las operaciones overnight (parece que la gente mueve dependiendo del Dow y de Asia) y el de las 4 por el vencimiento de futuros.
Simplemente mi opinion, no tengo acceso a las operaciones en si.


----------



## txen_txo (17 Oct 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Mulder hay toda una caterva de fisicos, matematicos y algun economista intentando buscar sistemas probabilisticos que pueden encontrar tendencias a muy corto o corto plazo, indudablemente a medio plazo nadie lo intenta, demasiadas variables



Una fuente fiable de información en el buen momento basta para superar en eficacia a una montaña de matemáticos. En bolsa ganan los que hacen trampas


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

garcia dijo:


> Alguien me podría explicar qué significan (o qué lectura podríamos hacer) esos picos de volumen a primera hora y un poco más tarde de las 16:00?
> 
> Muchas gracias



Las aperturas europea y americana respectivamente. Los americanos abren a las 15:30 pero el volumen y la tendencia real del día suelen aparecer hacia las 16:00.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2008)

¿quien apuesta por un cambio de tendencia a medio plazo?, hoy parece puramente lateral y con esta volatidad uno ya no se puede arriesgar


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Oct 2008)

Para hacernos una idea de donde estamos metidos...

De Cárpatos...

Dato del Instituto de estudios del ciclo económico ECRI de crecimiento anualizado *baja de -14,8 a -17,1 %, es la peor bajada semanal en 37 años y el peor nivel en 33 años*. La cifra deja bien claro que la recesión está empeorando gravemente. Otro más para la colección

Saludos....


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

Pues si querían una subida vertical ¡ahí la tienen!


----------



## dabuti (17 Oct 2008)

Ing -27%............


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Ma parece que hay recogida de beneficios al cierre. Va rapidita.



Con la que cae muchos quieren quedarse cerrados para el finde, no vaya a ser que se lleven un souvenir.


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

Vaya espantada que me dan uds. cuando esto sube, ni siquiera quieren quedarse a ver la emoción del cierre.

Hoy pueden escudarse en que la subida es por el vencimiento, no tengan miedo de ser bajistas en un dia como hoy


----------



## Rocket (17 Oct 2008)

Yo aqui sigo... y atento estoy...


----------



## Jucari (17 Oct 2008)

Yo estoy....y ... lo que me queda...


----------



## tasator (17 Oct 2008)

También yo estoy por aquí, .... y bajista aún


----------



## davinci79 (17 Oct 2008)

Yo hoy ya me he librado de acciones y obtenido beneficio así que me quedo más tranquilo


----------



## Casiano (17 Oct 2008)

Yo también estoy.


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

Yo aun quiero que el eurostoxx supere los máximos del día, que tal como va es muy posible que pueda. A ver si ahora que se ha hecho el cierre europeo pueden.


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Oct 2008)

Me acabo de despertar de la siesta, pero no puedo estar, tengo que ir a comprar y cocinar la cena de esta noche ... 8 personas.


----------



## tonuel (17 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues si querían una subida vertical ¡ahí la tienen!






joder hamijo... :o


Predice todo lo que quieras... pero no metas pasta en bolsa... 


9655 points para el ibex...



Saludos


----------



## Perchas (17 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya espantada que me dan uds. cuando esto sube, ni siquiera quieren quedarse a ver la emoción del cierre.
> 
> Hoy pueden escudarse en que la subida es por el vencimiento, no tengan miedo de ser bajistas en un dia como hoy



Yo no tengo ni puta idea, pero le sigo como si fuera usted los Beatles, mi grupo favorito


----------



## twetter (17 Oct 2008)

Perchas dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni puta idea, pero le sigo como si fuera usted los Beatles, mi grupo favorito



Joder y ademas de pasarnolo bien lo que aprendemos.


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

Pues tenemos al VIX por encima de 70, aunque bajando y la bolsa subiendo, parece que ya no se le haga caso a nada, se sube porque sí y punto y cuando se baja es porque se quiere bajar, sin más.

Cuando quieren manipular lo hacen a base de bien, lo que siempre me pregunto es si no manipularán el mercado el resto de días a pesar de todo. A veces no se para que me molesto en inventar sistemas.


----------



## oscahie (17 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues si querían una subida vertical ¡ahí la tienen!



Más vale que hagas un nuevo refurbish a tu ticket porque vaya patinazo has pegado con las famosas "subidas verticales"


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

oscahie dijo:


> Más vale que hagas un nuevo refurbish a tu ticket porque vaya patinazo has pegado con las famosas "subidas verticales"



La palabra vertical ya la quité ayer y la subida programada para hoy se ha producido finalmente, el problema real va a ser si sigue subiendo la semana que viene, que eso no lo tengo tan claro.

Hoy el Ibex se ha quedado en +3.73% concretamente.

Tras los vencimientos de futuros el mercado suele bajar y yo estoy alcista, así que mi sistema tiene una prueba muy dura por delante, lo de hoy estaba más que cantado.


----------



## tasator (17 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues tenemos al VIX por encima de 70, aunque bajando y la bolsa subiendo, parece que ya no se le haga caso a nada, se sube porque sí y punto y cuando se baja es porque se quiere bajar, sin más.
> ....



Xasto, este es el quid de cuestión, lo único constante en los últimos tiempos es la tremenda volatilidad, el resto va descontrolado, o al menos lo parece.


----------



## chameleon (17 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006, ¿que dice tu dedo? xD


----------



## Samzer (17 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> peterpan2006, ¿que dice tu dedo? xD



A mí el mío me ha dicho que hoy el DOW acababa rojo


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> peterpan2006, ¿que dice tu dedo? xD



Hoy hace una tarde magnífica para colgar cuadros


----------



## Samzer (17 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy hace una tarde magnífica para colgar cuadros



No te referirás a esto, no?















No me refería a ese rojo...


----------



## creative (17 Oct 2008)

Samzer dijo:


> No te referirás a esto, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Alguna noticia para que el Dow haya caido 100 puntos en 2 minutos? estamos en plano!!!


----------



## comparto-piso (17 Oct 2008)

que hara en la ultima hora el dow?

puede pasar cualquier cosa


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> Alguna noticia para que el Dow haya caido 100 puntos en 2 minutos? estamos en plano!!!



Simplemente llegada a resistencias mayores, aunque lo digo mirando el eurostoxx. Ha pasado el 2616 que comentaba esta mañana y se ha girado hacia abajo, ahora parece querer volver de nuevo.

Pues sí señores, ya tenemos la tan cacareada subida vertical, aunque estos son sólo los prolegómenos. En los dos próximos días de bolsa vamos a verla mucho mejor.


----------



## El_Presi (17 Oct 2008)

Los economistas catalanes prevén que el Ibex cierre el año en 11.000 puntos
18:55 El Colegio de Economistas de Cataluña estimó hoy que el Ibex-35, el índice bursátil que recoge las 35 firmas más importantes de España, cerrará alrededor de los 11.000 puntos a finales de año, según su Índice de Expectativas Bursátiles de los Economistas (IEBE). Según estos datos, la falta de confianza en los mercados financieros podría hacer que el Ibex toque una punta mínima de 10.300 puntos. En el otro extremo, el escenario más optimista lo situaría en 12.000 puntos.


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> Los economistas catalanes prevén que el Ibex cierre el año en 11.000 puntos
> 18:55 El Colegio de Economistas de Cataluña estimó hoy que el Ibex-35, el índice bursátil que recoge las 35 firmas más importantes de España, cerrará alrededor de los 11.000 puntos a finales de año, según su Índice de Expectativas Bursátiles de los Economistas (IEBE). Según estos datos, la falta de confianza en los mercados financieros podría hacer que el Ibex toque una punta mínima de 10.300 puntos. En el otro extremo, el escenario más optimista lo situaría en 12.000 puntos.



¿creo que algo ha ido mal en el copy&paste, el artículo no quería decir 'Economistas de Cataluña', quería decir 'Economistas del Alcoyano'.

Si es que aun los hay que tienen una moral...estos son como los analistOs esos de los pisitos ¿no?


----------



## percebe (17 Oct 2008)

Cuidadin que empezamos a soltar lastre.


----------



## creative (17 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> Los economistas catalanes prevén que el Ibex cierre el año en 11.000 puntos
> 18:55 El Colegio de Economistas de Cataluña estimó hoy que el Ibex-35, el índice bursátil que recoge las 35 firmas más importantes de España, cerrará alrededor de los 11.000 puntos a finales de año, según su Índice de Expectativas Bursátiles de los Economistas (IEBE). Según estos datos, la falta de confianza en los mercados financieros podría hacer que el Ibex toque una punta mínima de 10.300 puntos. En el otro extremo, el escenario más optimista lo situaría en 12.000 puntos.



entonces ahora que nos movemos en los 9.000 donde estamos?


sacad las palomitas quedan 30 minutos!!!!


----------



## ronald29780 (17 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> Los economistas catalanes prevén que el Ibex cierre el año en 11.000 puntos
> 18:55 El Colegio de Economistas de Cataluña estimó hoy que el Ibex-35, el índice bursátil que recoge las 35 firmas más importantes de España, cerrará alrededor de los 11.000 puntos a finales de año, según su Índice de Expectativas Bursátiles de los Economistas (IEBE). Según estos datos, la falta de confianza en los mercados financieros podría hacer que el Ibex toque una punta mínima de 10.300 puntos. En el otro extremo, el escenario más optimista lo situaría en 12.000 puntos.






A comprar puts sobre el IBEX...


----------



## ronald29780 (17 Oct 2008)

¿Donde andais?

El Dow tocando colorao, y ¿nadie lo postea?

Vaya foro tienes montao, Calopez...

Coño, esto me pasa por mirar en sitios nuevos:

Dow ahorita

-1,42%


----------



## sicran (17 Oct 2008)

Parece que el Dow hoy se va a quedar con pérdidas cercanas al 1.4%. Pero lo que "mola" es cuando baja 5%, 6%, etc . Un 1% ya no sorprende a nadie jeje.


----------



## creative (17 Oct 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> En estos momentos cae un 1,21%, con un descenso acumulado en lo que va de año del -6,09%.
> 
> Saludos.-



Se abrio el post porque el ibex caia un misero 1%


----------



## un marronazo (17 Oct 2008)

dow 8.852,22 -127,04


----------



## sicran (17 Oct 2008)

Es una curiosa manera de ver las "subidas verticales" .


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2008)

sicran dijo:


> Es una curiosa manera de ver las "subidas verticales" .



La verdad es que no entiendo muy bien como lo hace el yahoo para contar resultados negativos porque se supone que tendría que ser positivo por encima de la raya de puntos:

FESX.EX: Summary for DJ EURO STOXX 50 - Yahoo! Finance

¿alguien le encuentra una explicación a esto?


----------



## tasator (17 Oct 2008)

Ese gráfico que dices acaba por encima del 2600, y el cierre que indican los valores es 2538, que supone un 0,94 % sobre el cierre anterior de 2562. El gráfico por lo que sea, no esta actualizado al fin de la jornada.


----------



## elchema (17 Oct 2008)

Agente Mulder:

retírese

siga recto y dejese caer por la caida vertical más proxima

PD: te lo has currado, pero macho ya sabes que burbuja.info es un foro que no tiene repercusion en la bolsa. tienes que hacer lo que has hecho pero en el financial times.....estos especulatas venderian a su madre por 100 euros


----------



## elchema (17 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues sí señores, ya tenemos la tan cacareada subida vertical, aunque estos son sólo los prolegómenos. En los dos próximos días de bolsa vamos a verla mucho mejor.



Agente Mulder: 

no me obligue a quitarle el tiempo cotizado: RETÍRESE YA

para usted el mundo es una broma o qué? subidas verticales para abajo?

dow jones: -1,41%


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Oct 2008)

No os metáis con mi querido Mulder: 

Una subida vertical no presupone bajadas verticales futuras (incluso en intradía).


----------



## PalPueblo (18 Oct 2008)

elchema dijo:


> Agente Mulder:
> 
> retírese
> 
> ...



Señor Mulder, 

Mañana recibirá la visita de un par de hombres de traje, será sometido a un test *Voight-Kampff*.


----------



## Mulder (18 Oct 2008)

elchema dijo:


> Agente Mulder:
> 
> no me obligue a quitarle el tiempo cotizado: RETÍRESE YA
> 
> ...



Por si no se ha enterado mi análisis se hace sobre el eurostoxx (ya me estoy cansando de repetirlo) y este índice hoy ha subido un 4.47%:

^STOXX50E: Summary for DJ EURO STOXX 50 - Yahoo! Finance

Según el gráfico hay una subida continuada (con pequeñisimas y lógicas correcciones) desde las 3pm hasta las 5pm (hora de Nueva York) y va desde 2432 hasta 2549, es decir, 117 puntos en sólo dos horas para un índice que en días normales consigue 70 puntos, como mucho, entre el máximo y el mínimo del día.

Está ud. de suerte, tiene todo el fin de semana para comprobarlo sin modificaciones. 

Y si no le gusta el resultado puede probar con otros índices europeos:

^IBEX: Summary for IBEX 35 - Yahoo! Finance

^GDAXI: Summary for DAX - Yahoo! Finance

^FTSE: Summary for FTSE 100 - Yahoo! Finance

Le aseguro que no le van a decepcionar.


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (19 Oct 2008)

Se sabe ya como están los futuros del Ibex para mañana?


----------



## El_Presi (19 Oct 2008)

ErToxoNuncaBaha dijo:


> Se sabe ya como están los futuros del Ibex para mañana?



cerraron el viernes casi planos. Abren a las 0:00 otra vez.


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (19 Oct 2008)

A ver que tal mañana, pero tal y como está todo, puede bajar un 6% como rebotar un 9%...


----------



## kemao2 (19 Oct 2008)

¿Que tal la bolsa de Israel?


----------



## El_Presi (19 Oct 2008)

kemao2 dijo:


> ¿Que tal la bolsa de Israel?



ha subido +5%

++++++++


----------



## Geld (19 Oct 2008)

kemao2 dijo:


> ¿Que tal la bolsa de Israel?



¿Se ha vuelto Ud. loco?, ¿Es antisemita?. Judeolandia va p´rriba, nunca baja... todo kosher de primeras calidades 666


----------



## sarkweber (19 Oct 2008)

ErToxoNuncaBaha dijo:


> Se sabe ya como están los futuros del Ibex para mañana?



Bajando 9609 Ibex 35


----------



## urisamir (19 Oct 2008)

Alguna información de Japón?


----------



## impulsiu (19 Oct 2008)

donde se pueden ver los futuros del ibex....porque los de EEUU los veo en 

Pre-Market: Stock Trading Before the Markets Open from CNNMoney.com

pero los del ibex???


----------



## El_Presi (19 Oct 2008)

impulsiu dijo:


> donde se pueden ver los futuros del ibex....porque los de EEUU los veo en
> 
> Pre-Market: Stock Trading Before the Markets Open from CNNMoney.com
> 
> pero los del ibex???



aquí:

IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..

pero abren a las 0:00, los datos que salen son del viernes, salvo las divisas que ya cotizan


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2008)

¿que eventos tenemos de significativo para esta semana?


----------



## impulsiu (20 Oct 2008)

Peter y tu analis que te dice de Almirall y de Grifols ?


----------



## ronald29780 (20 Oct 2008)

Bueno, NZ 50 +2%.


----------



## Builder (20 Oct 2008)

Bueno, pues Japón apunta *PABAJO* para ir abriendo boca: 310 puntos abajo en los futuros. Y esta semana puede desatarse la madre de todas las tormentas con el susto que pueden dar los CDS's de Lehman Brothers que todavía andan circulando por ahí.

El martes se destapa la caja de los truenos: los que estén atrapados por haber garantizado los riesgos de Lehman, tienen que salir a la luz y con la pasta por delante. Unos contratos que se estiman en 400 mil millones de dólares, y que la subasta de la semana pasada solo logró enjugar en 9 centavos de cada dolar. De modo que se esta sorteando una bomba de unos 250 mil millones de dolares y no sabemos quien tiene los números, porque nadie dice ni pío. Pero el martes es el deadline, nunca mejor dicho.

Así que ¡hagan juego!, que la banca siempre gana (o no).



> Fears of Lehman's CDS derivatives haunt markets
> 
> *Those on the wrong side of these Lehman debt contracts* - known as credit default swaps (CDS) - *must come up with the money by Tuesday*, the next D-Day in the ever-fraught calendar of the credit markets. There has been a deafening silence so far.
> 
> ...



Buenas noches y buena suerte


----------



## un marronazo (20 Oct 2008)

pero yo alucino... todavía hay quien sin controlar un pijo la bolsa está intentando sacar tajada?


----------



## El_Presi (20 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Bueno, pues Japón apunta *PABAJO* para ir abriendo boca: 310 puntos abajo en los futuros. Y esta semana puede desatarse la madre de todas las tormentas con el susto que pueden dar los CDS's de Lehman Brothers que todavía andan circulando por ahí.
> 
> El martes se destapa la caja de los truenos: los que estén atrapados por haber garantizado los riesgos de Lehman, tienen que salir a la luz y con la pasta por delante. Unos contratos que se estiman en 400 mil millones de dólares, y que la subasta de la semana pasada solo logró enjugar en 9 centavos de cada dolar. De modo que se esta sorteando una bomba de unos 250 mil millones de dolares y no sabemos quien tiene los números, porque nadie dice ni pío. Pero el martes es el deadline, nunca mejor dicho.
> 
> ...



esta semana hay que tener mucho cuidado de no quedarse pillado en ningún lado, podrían volatilizarse las ayudas de los gobiernos si ocurren varias quiebras en cadena por impago


----------



## impulsiu (20 Oct 2008)

NZ subiendo....

^NZ50: Basic Chart for NZX 50 INDEX GROSS - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2008)

Ya saben uds. que yo estoy alcista para la primera parte de la semana.

Las posiciones abiertas del mercado de chicago así lo confirman.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (20 Oct 2008)

ahora mismo los futuros sobre el ibex estan casi planos, hoy tampoco veremos un lunes negro?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> *Pabajo!!! Pabajo!!!*​



¡Pabajistaaaa!


----------



## invaco (20 Oct 2008)

Yo lo que pienso es que si cuando lleguemos a 7000 los que tienen los grandes capitales no entran, entonces si que viene MadMax.


----------



## chameleon (20 Oct 2008)

up up!!
empezamos con un +2%, verticalmente hablando claro... xD

son las 8:35, las 7:35 en Canarias, Buenos Días !!


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2008)

Buenos días, hoy voy como un zombie porque ayer tuve una de mis habituales noches de insomnio. Bueno el caso es que hoy lo tenemos todo de cara para subir, pero como dije ayer, y no se comenta demasiado, las posiciones abiertas en el mercado de Chicago eran alcistas, tanto para índices como para metales preciosos.


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2008)

Señores, hoy ING sube un 21%

INGA.AS: Summary for ING GROEP - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (20 Oct 2008)

SUbe un 21% , ¿solo? le da para eso con 10.000 mll € cuando han perdido el 75%de su valor. 

Owned total a ING


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2008)

memento_ser dijo:


> SUbe un 21% , ¿solo? le da para eso con 10.000 mll € cuando han perdido el 75%de su valor.
> 
> Owned total a ING



Creo que debería fijarse bien en lo que han perdido los bancos españoles en lo que va de año y seguramente cambiaría de opinión. Leemos en el periódico que ING ha perdido un 7x% de su valor y nos tiramos las manos a la cabeza mientras tanto BBVA, Santander o Popular no le van muy a la zaga, pero claro, eso no aparece en los titulares grandes.

Como dirigen nuestra psicología hacia donde les interesa y nosotros a seguirles encantados como borregos, beeee.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Oct 2008)

¿Alguien sabe qué pasa con Repsol?, ¿son todas las petroleras o pasa algo?


----------



## un marronazo (20 Oct 2008)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe qué pasa con Repsol?, ¿son todas las petroleras o pasa algo?



no estan cotizando????que está pasando:


----------



## explorador (20 Oct 2008)

Repsol esta subiendo un 4,36????????? no entiendo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Oct 2008)

Repsol lleva un 12% en dos horas, la última del viernes y la primera del lunes.


----------



## chameleon (20 Oct 2008)

¿ha salido alguna info nueva de repsol? ¿opa a la vista o qué?


----------



## INTRUDER (20 Oct 2008)

Las acciones de Repsol respaldan un monton de operaciones "apalancadas". 
Ya sabeis, por debajo de unos minimos un montonazo de "inversores" sufren muchooooo.


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2008)

INTRUDER dijo:


> Las acciones de Repsol respaldan un monton de operaciones "apalancadas".
> Ya sabeis, por debajo de unos minimos un montonazo de "inversores" sufren muchooooo.



Más que 'inversores' deberíamos decir 'cipotecados empresariales'


----------



## ertitoagus (20 Oct 2008)

bueno que pasa, ¿que si no cae a plomo esto el hilo se deja en el olvido??????


----------



## tonuel (20 Oct 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> bueno que pasa, ¿que si no cae a plomo esto el hilo se deja en el olvido??????



Pareces nuevo... 


Saludos


----------



## garabolos (20 Oct 2008)

creeis q bajarán las de santander por lo que acaba de salir publicado????


----------



## ertitoagus (20 Oct 2008)

me lo parece a mi solo, o lo de hoy parece una sesión normal de las de antes de la megavolatilidad que hemos vividos semanas atrás?


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2008)

Creo que veremos movimiento cuando abran los norteamericanos. La volatilidad cayó a menos de 70 este viernes y la sesión tranquila que llevamos parece querer decir que hoy veremos al VIX más abajo todavía, aunque sigue estando en niveles importantes.

Habrá algo de volatilidad esta tarde pero no creo que ocurra lo que hemos tenido hasta ahora.


----------



## PalPueblo (20 Oct 2008)

Si la cosa se relaja, es malo, después de un fin de semana para pensarselo es que la gente se cree que lo peor ha pasado.

otra cosa es ¿habrá pasado?


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2008)

Parece que en el VIX tenemos pequeñas subidas de nuevo, ha arrancado en 70.33, no es mucho pero está por encima del cierre anterior, vamos a ver que ocurre, pero sospecho que vamos a tener una tarde movidita.


----------



## SNB4President (20 Oct 2008)

"In Mulder we trust", vamos a seguir la apertura del DJI, pues.


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2008)

Creo que esta tarde arrancaremos bajando hasta la primera resistencia fuerte, que está muy cerca, para rebotar y subir con mucho volumen hasta superar la gran resistencia que tenemos por arriba y que lleva varios días sin dejarnos subir, parece que Bernanke habla a las 16:00 así que ese sería el momento ideal para empezar la fiesta y provocar vaivenes.

Edito: Lo que hay a las 16:00 es dato, así que tal vez el dato sea malo y bajemos por esa razón para rebotar luego. Donde dije 'primera resistencia fuerte' quise decir, evidentemente, 'primer soporte fuerte'.


----------



## tonuel (20 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que esta tarde arrancaremos bajando hasta la primera resistencia fuerte, que está muy cerca, para rebotar y subir con mucho volumen hasta superar la gran resistencia que tenemos por arriba y que lleva varios días sin dejarnos subir, parece que Bernanke habla a las 16:00 así que ese sería el momento ideal para empezar la fiesta y provocar vaivenes.
> 
> Edito: Lo que hay a las 16:00 es dato, así que tal vez el dato sea malo y bajemos por esa razón para rebotar luego.



Vuélvete a revisar la firma... :o



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Vuélvete a revisar la firma... :o
> Saludos



Me están convirtiendo uds. en un cabezón


----------



## Speculo (20 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Me están convirtiendo uds. en un cabezón



Fíjate. Yo no sólo estoy contigo (ya sabes que te doy ánimos siempre que puedo ) si no que, además, creo que la parte final de la subida que vaticinas para noviembre, se va a ir, si no pasa nada raro, hasta enero, donde, no superando las resistencias, volverá a tomar la senda bajista.


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2008)

Speculo dijo:


> Fíjate. Yo no sólo estoy contigo (ya sabes que te doy ánimos siempre que puedo ) si no que, además, creo que la parte final de la subida que vaticinas para noviembre, se va a ir, si no pasa nada raro, hasta enero, donde, no superando las resistencias, volverá a tomar la senda bajista.



Yo creo en eso mismo pero con más razones que fe 

Estamos viendo la aproximación a mínimos en el estrecho rango lateral en el que llevamos todo el día, atentos porque es muy probable que se superen esos mínimos para colarnos un gol a todos y, a partir de ahí, subamos.


----------



## Speculo (20 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> [...]es muy probable que se superen esos mínimos *para colarnos un gol a todos* y, a partir de ahí, subamos.



Eso es lo que no te enseña ningún análisis técnico por bueno que sea. Que los que mueven de verdad la pasta son totalmente imprevisibles y harán lo que sea para no perder ni un duro.
¿Cómo interpretas esa variable en un gráfico?

Al final, una vez interpretado todo lo interpretable, sólo queda agarrarse a la experiencia y rezar porque nada de eso que todos sabemos que pasa, pase cuando tenemos nuestro dinero metido en algún valor.


----------



## chameleon (20 Oct 2008)

¿alguien sabe qué dice el tito ben?


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2008)

Speculo dijo:


> Eso es lo que no te enseña ningún análisis técnico por bueno que sea. Que los que mueven de verdad la pasta son totalmente imprevisibles y harán lo que sea para no perder ni un duro.
> ¿Cómo interpretas esa variable en un gráfico?



Pues con tres instrumentos:
- Cercanía de soportes/resistencias.
- Hijoputismo habitual de los que mueven el mercado.
- Experiencia.


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2008)

Al final, no hemos perforado mínimos, el dato ha salido bueno y no conseguimos acabar con la resistencia mayor. Es decir, todo lo contrario de lo que yo suponía, me estoy luciendo hoy.

Como baje un poco el volumen vamos a acabar teniendo el día en rojo.

PD: ya pueden saltar al ruedo señores bajstas


----------



## tonuel (20 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> PD: ya pueden saltar al ruedo señores bajstas



Estamos a la espera... 



Saludos


----------



## Jucari (20 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> PD: ya pueden saltar al ruedo señores bajstas



Caray Mulder....ya era hora que dieras buenas noticias.......al menos algo de emoción....que le pone salsa al foro...


----------



## percebe (20 Oct 2008)

Estamos esperando al rojo.


----------



## SNB4President (20 Oct 2008)

Adelante, vayan pasando...


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Caray Mulder....ya era hora que dieras buenas noticias.......al menos algo de emoción....que le pone salsa al foro...



Realmente no creo que acabemos hoy en rojo pero las cosas se están torciendo mucho, no se logra traspasar la gran resistencia que nos atrapa desde hace días en un lateral y el tiempo se acaba, golpeamos una y otra vez en ella y otra vez abajo.

Esto muestra que, a pesar de estar rebotando desde mínimos del año, el mercado aun está muy débil y no tiene las cosas tan claras.


----------



## Hagen (20 Oct 2008)

Hoy no veremos el Rojo........ No hay sufientes datos macro.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que en el VIX tenemos pequeñas subidas de nuevo, *ha arrancado en 70.33, no es mucho *pero está por encima del cierre anterior, vamos a ver que ocurre, pero sospecho que vamos a tener una tarde movidita.




:

Este Mulder es un peligro público!!!!

Que alguien le explique que el VIX no es un stock !!!!


----------



## chameleon (20 Oct 2008)

creo que os falta la mano de dios, igual aparece para dejarnos hoy por encima de 10.000 puntos


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2008)

Atención, ya hemos superado máximos del día en el eurostoxx, ahora si que hay posibilidades buenas de acabar en verde.


----------



## percebe (20 Oct 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Hoy no veremos el Rojo........ No hay sufientes datos macro.



Habla Bernanke = ¿sube el pan?


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2008)

El VIX baja de 70 a 62 en menos de 10 minutos, ahora si que nos vamos arriba.


----------



## chameleon (20 Oct 2008)

repsol anda por el +5,5%, el record está un poco por encima del 8%, a ver si lo rompe hoy xD 

VIX-Express!!!!


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2008)

Hemos vuelto a ponernos por debajo de la maldita resistencia, no hay forma de pasarla con claridad, ni VIX ni puñetas, no hay manera de subir hoy.

Vuelvo a hacer un llamamiento al sector rojillo-bermellón del hilo, si no acabamos abajo acabaremos lateral.


----------



## chameleon (20 Oct 2008)

no acabamos en rojo ni de coña, está iberia y repsol ahí tirando del ibex


----------



## arrhenius (20 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hemos vuelto a ponernos por debajo de la maldita resistencia, no hay forma de pasarla con claridad, ni VIX ni puñetas, no hay manera de subir hoy.
> 
> Vuelvo a hacer un llamamiento al sector rojillo-bermellón del hilo, si no acabamos abajo acabaremos lateral.



previsiones de subida y bajada, alternadas cada minuto, con un 50% de exito.. no tienen mucho merito.


la firma la va corrigiendo el ministerio de la verdad segun se van confirmado los errores? juraria que antes estabamos en guerra con Eurasia..


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> previsiones de subida y bajada, alternadas cada minuto, con un 50% de exito.. no tienen mucho merito.
> 
> 
> la firma la va corrigiendo el ministerio de la verdad segun se van confirmado los errores? juraria que antes estabamos en guerra con Eurasia..



Realmente la firma es lo único que mantengo casi inalterado, sólo he modificado el timing, aunque con la velocidad tan parca que llevamos es posible que vuelva a modificarla porque el timing previsto no se ajusta a lo que está pasando, aunque la ruta si se está cumpliendo de momento. Es un plan a medio plazo, es decir, para los próximos meses incluyendo este.

Otra cosa es lo que yo cuente del intradía, que en días con tan poco movimiento como el de hoy puede pasar cualquier cosa. Intento hacer alguna previsión intradiaria pero aquí ya es más dificil acertar.


----------



## tonuel (20 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hemos vuelto a ponernos por debajo de la maldita resistencia, no hay forma de pasarla con claridad, ni VIX ni puñetas, no hay manera de subir hoy.
> 
> Vuelvo a hacer un llamamiento al sector rojillo-bermellón del hilo, si no acabamos abajo acabaremos lateral.



No le hagas tanto caso al VIX y al TED SPREAD que no sirven para nada... :o



Saludos


----------



## percebe (20 Oct 2008)

Joder que caida mas tonta


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2008)

Ahora van a ver que ostiazo nos vamos a dar justo después del cierre, subasta y overnight.


----------



## PutinReloaded (20 Oct 2008)

Estoooo.... por qué no te callas un ratito, Mulder? es que me duele el estómago de tanto descojonarme. 

La probabilidad de que Mulder pronostique subida o bajada es del 50%.

La probabilidad de que la bolsa sube o baje es del 50%.

La probabilidad de que ambos coincidan es del 25%.

En contraste, un siemprebajista o un siemprealcista tienen el 50% de probabilidades de acertar. El doble que tu


----------



## tonuel (20 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora van a ver que ostiazo nos vamos a dar justo después del cierre, subasta y overnight.



Espero que no te lleves un OWNED por ésto... 



Saludos


----------



## Jucari (20 Oct 2008)

Habeis visto que subidón el dólar?????...esta a 1,33....Los chinos y los árabes estan al acecho...


----------



## rosonero (20 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Espero que no te lleves un *OWNED* por ésto...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Yo, pa'mi, que los colecciona !!!


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Espero que no te lleves un OWNED por ésto...
> 
> Saludos



Es lo que he pensado justo después de postearlo 

Pero lo de mi firma se sigue acertando, aunque me parece que el timing va a quedarse corto para esta subida, aun llevamos muy muy poco y estamos lejísimos del objetivo teórico a alcanzar. Mañana veremos que pasa porque todo depende de donde se quede la cotización al cierre de las 22 h.

Entrando en fundamentales, en esta semana post-vencimiento deberíamos estar bajando porque es lo más habitual (desde luego se nota que hay algo de presión bajista), sin embargo ya nos hemos puesto en verde y creo que seguiremos en verde hasta que alcancemos el máximo teórico que está en 3042 del eurostoxx, ahora estamos en 2621. Estamos muy lejos aun, así que creo que el verde nos va durar toda esta semana, aunque podríamos tener algún día rojillo entre medio.


----------



## eruique (20 Oct 2008)

Cierre sesión
Las bolsas consolidan el rebote gracias a las buenas intenciones de Bernanke
ING gana casi un 30% más
20/10/2008 - 17:53
- JOSÉ JIMÉNEZ


Las bolsas consolidan el rebote gracias a las buenas intenciones de Bernanke
Las bolsas europeas consolidan el rebote gracias las buenas intenciones de Bernanke.
Las bolsas europeas cierran con subidas de entre el 1% del Dax y el 45% del Footsie en una sesión plácida en la que Bernanke ha propuesto medidas fiscales.

Si la bolsa es un estado de ánimo, hoy no se puede negar que el buen ánimo ha dominado el impulso de los inversores. Tras la inyección de 10.000 millones que recibirá ING, la sensación es que cualquier banco europeo, hasta los más grandes, pueden resultar tocados, pero el empeño de los gobiernos hará que ninguno se hunda. Por eso, el banco naranja finaliza hoy con subidas cercanas al 30%25%, y Fortis se anota una subida el 16%, por efecto contagio.

España, que presume de la fortaleza de su sistema financiero, tampoco es inmune a la falta de liquidez, según los analistas de Merrill Lynch, que apuntan a Santander (6.800 millones) y BBVA (2.400 millones), como los primeros candidatos a pasar por la consulta del practicante. El banco cántabro sube cerca del 2% y el vasco casi el 4%. En Europa, los rumores de falta de liquidez castigan a Societé Generale, que se deja alrededor del 3%, aunque durante la sesión ha llegado a perder más de un 10%.

Con los mercados de crédito más secos que la mojama, los inversores centran su atención en la evolución del interbancario, que da alegrías a la bolsa -porque el Libor en dólares a tres meses cae 36 puntos básicos y se sitúa en el 4,06%- y al bolsillo, con el Euríbor encadenando se séptima sesión consecutivas de bajadas. Ya está en el 5,146%.

En este ambiente optimista se ha movido Europa durante toda la sesión, hasta que la apertura alcista de Wall Street ha terminado por apuntalar la subida. Los datos y las buenas intenciones han acompañado. Así, los Indicadores Líderes suben por sorpresa el 0,3% en septiembre, al manejar los expertos una caída del 0,2%, pero el mercado apenas se inmuta.

Al mismo tiempo que los teletipos cantan la cifra, Bernanke suelta la caña y propone un paquete de medidas fiscales ante la probabilidad –casi certeza- de que la recesión será prolongada. Y entonces Wall Street se decanta por las compras cuando el presidente de la FED empieza a hablar de mejorar el acceso al crédito de los consumidores, empresas y compradores de viviendas. Hablando en plata, se enciende la bombilla del recorte de tipos en la mente de los operadores. Tanto que el banco británico HSBC prevé que los tipos de interés en EEUU bajen al 0% si la economía entra en recesión. Para ello, el PIB de EEUU tendría que contraerse durante tres trimestres consecutivos.

Además de la banca holandesa, en el Euro Stoxx 50 tiran hoy fuerte las eléctricas, Gdf Suez y E.On, con avances próximos al 10%. Tampoco le va mal a Iberdrola, que suma el 5,5%. Por la parte baja, Volkswagen corrige excesos y pierde más del 20%.

En el mercado doméstico, Iberia avanza el 26%, la mayor subida de su historia, y lidera el Ibex, tras confirmar British Airways que no habrá problemas para la fusión por la ruinosa evolución del plan de pensiones para empleados de la británica. Entre los grandes valores, Repsol se anota el 6%, pese al palo que recibe de Deutsche Bank, cuyos analistas rebajan el precio objetivo a 16 euros y la recomendación a ‘mantener’ desde ‘comprar’. Por la parte baja, Mapfre (-3,69%) y Gamesa (-2,01%) cierran un día para olvidar.

En el mercado continuo, Caja Madrid formaliza la toma del 10,5% de Sos Cuétara a 9,25 euros por título, con un descuento del 8,5%, por lo que los títulos del fabricante caen alrededor del 2,5%. Y Reyal Urbis acaba plana tras anunciar hoy la refinanciación de su deuda de 3.000 millones. En los otros mercados, el bono alemán a diez años apenas si se mueve y la rentabilidad queda anclada en el 4%, mientras que en el mercado de divisas, el euro cede frente al dólar hasta las 1,3308 unidades.


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2008)

eruique dijo:


> Las bolsas europeas cierran con subidas de entre el 1% del Dax y el *45%* del Footsie en una sesión plácida en la que Bernanke ha propuesto medidas fiscales.



¡Cuidado con el copy&paste!

^FTSE: Summary for FTSE 100 - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## ronald29780 (20 Oct 2008)

No esta el horno para bollos, pero tampoco hay que dejar caer en el olvido este hilo...

S&P 957,89 +1,84%


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2008)

Desde los mínimos de este año, hace apenas dos semanas, hemos tenido lo que parece el rebote del gato muerto aunque yo me inclino más por llamarlo 'la primera tanda del rebote'.

Es probable que tal como van las cosas mañana alcancemos el techo de esa primera tanda que estaría alrededor del 2794 y sigamos subiendo algo más rápido que hasta ahora, cuando alcancemos los 3042 más o menos volveremos a bajar, probablemente hasta los alrededores de la resistencia que hemos traspasado hoy para luego subir bastante más aunque de forma algo más errática.

Estas cotas son orientativas pero representan soportes y resistencias fuertes (y muy probables) que se alcanzarán en el futuro aunque aun no se vean en el gráfico y también son buenos niveles de entrada/salida del mercado aunque luego este vaya algo más arriba o más abajo. Como dice el dicho: 'el último duro que se lo lleve otro'. Las cotas también podrían ir cambiando ligeramente de lugar a medida que aparezcan signos de cambio de tendencia.

Recuerden que un soporte o una resistencia se traspasan cuando hay mucho volumen y se rebota en ellos cuando hay poco. Los niveles son, como ya saben, los del futuro del Eurostoxx.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Desde los mínimos de este año, hace apenas dos semanas, hemos tenido lo que parece el rebote del gato muerto aunque yo me inclino más por llamarlo 'la primera tanda del rebote'.
> 
> Es probable que tal como van las cosas mañana alcancemos el techo de esa primera tanda que estaría alrededor del 2794 y sigamos subiendo algo más rápido que hasta ahora, cuando alcancemos los 3042 más o menos volveremos a bajar, probablemente hasta los alrededores de la resistencia que hemos traspasado hoy para luego subir bastante más aunque de forma algo más errática.
> 
> ...



El Ibex35 se va hacia la zona de 11.000 - 11.600 (yo apuesto por los 11.200), a partir de ahí, como dice peterpan2006 PABAJO!!! vamos, lo que vendría a ser la cuarta onda de Elliot.

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El Ibex35 se va hacia la zona de 11.000 - 11.600 (yo apuesto por los 11.200), a partir de ahí, como dice peterpan2006 PABAJO!!! vamos, lo que vendría a ser la cuarta onda de Elliot.
> 
> Saludos...



Voy a echarle un vistazo a ver que me sale, porque por aquí se sigue mucho al Ibex.


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Voy a echarle un vistazo a ver que me sale, porque por aquí se sigue mucho al Ibex.



Lo siento, mi análisis no se puede aplicar al Ibex, este índice no cuenta con la liquidez suficiente porque yo me baso bastante en el volumen aunque si que he empezado a aplicarlo al S&P.

Uff, casi vomito al ver el horrendo gráfico del Ibex.


----------



## luisfernando (20 Oct 2008)

mulder de verdad crees que se esta solucionando la crisis???


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2008)

luisfernando dijo:


> mulder de verdad crees que se esta solucionando la crisis???



*¡No!* 

Solo estamos calmándonos un poco y preparando el terreno para las elecciones USA, el año que viene es muy probable que veamos suelos más profundos que el de este año.


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2008)

Mi opinión es que vamos hacia una deflación y eso hará caer a las bolsas en el largo plazo. A nadie excepto nosotros, los particulares sin piso en propiedad, favorece una deflación porque los gobiernos tienen cantidades ingentes de deuda que cada día cuesta más de pagar porque el dinero se aprecia, las empresas tendrán más dificultades para vender cosas que todos los días bajan de precio, tendrán que acudir como sea a un modelo de eficiencia que invierta cuantiosos recursos en I+D, los particulares con pisito, si tienen deudas, les ocurrirá lo mismo que a los gobiernos y a los que lo tengan pagado tendrán que enfrentarse a la bajada de precio de sus inmuebles. Al que no tenga piso le bajarán el sueldo.

Y ahí llegamos a la burbuja que aun no ha explotado, la inmobiliaria, que es el germen de toda esta crisis. Todo el mundo mira ahora a los bancos pero yo creo que llegará un momento en que la mayoría se dará cuenta de que el problema no eran ellos. Todas las burbujas son financieras porque sin crédito no hay burbuja que valga, en todas ellas los bancos relajan la concesión de créditos al máximo y casi 'regalan' el dinero, pero lo cierto es que el activo objeto de tanto crédito acaba depreciándose, los bancos y entidades financieras lo acaban pasando mal siempre.

Tenemos ejemplos de todos los colores, la crisis de 1929, la de las puntocom, las anteriores crisis inmobiliarias, la de long term capital, la del banco Bearings (que finalmente fue adquirido por ING), incluso la de los tulipanes. En todas ellas hubo participación activa de bancos prestando dinero con facilidades.

En esta parece que aun no nos hemos dado cuenta de que el activo subyacente que ha provocado toda esta oleada han sido los elevados precios inmobiliarios, todos los tantos se los estamos apuntando a los financieros y estamos retrasando la parte interesante. Aquí en el foro es evidente que si nos damos cuenta, pero alguien que no sepa de economía cogerá un periódico y dirá: "Malditos bancos". Lo que ocurrirá en el 2009 debería ser la explosión del último eslabón de la cadena que queda por pinchar.


----------



## speculum speculorum (20 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El Ibex35 se va hacia la zona de 11.000 - 11.600 (yo apuesto por los 11.200), a partir de ahí, como dice peterpan2006 PABAJO!!! vamos, lo que vendría a ser la cuarta onda de Elliot.



A mi me sale 10300-10400 para finales de semana antes de volver a caer, pero vamos, que tampoco me voy a jugar un € con estas cosas.


----------



## chameleon (20 Oct 2008)

yo estoy seguro que esto va parriba. ¿hacen unos coloniales?


----------



## davinci79 (21 Oct 2008)

Que poco ambiente hay por aquí, parece que la actividad de este hilo es directamente proporcional a la volatilidad del IBEX.

Aunque personalmente me niego a pesar que haya pasado lo peor, parece que hemos entrado en una fase de tranquilidad y además miramos hacia arriba. 

¿que opináis vosotros?
¿seguís pensando que lo peor está por llegar?

Salu2


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> Que poco ambiente hay por aquí, parece que la actividad de este hilo es directamente proporcional a la volatilidad del IBEX.
> 
> Aunque personalmente me niego a pesar que haya pasado lo peor, parece que hemos entrado en una fase de tranquilidad y además miramos hacia arriba.
> 
> ...



Yo ya di mi opinión en mensajes anteriores. Hoy tenemos al nikkei en verde otra vez y todo apunta a que vamos a seguir subiendo, ahora veremos lo que ocurre en la realidad.


----------



## errozate (21 Oct 2008)

No. Yo creo que lo peor ya ha pasado. Es más, es probable que ya hayamos visto hace dos semanas los mínimos del año.

Otra cosa es que la tendencia principal siga siendo bajista, lo cual hace que 2009 sea incierto.

Pero en 2008, parece que lo peor ha pasado.

De hecho yo entré el viernes del hundimiento histórico.


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2008)

Yo estoy empezando a pensar, por ciertos indicios que veo, que lo peor de 2009 vendrá durante la primavera, también se me pasa por la cabeza otra cosa, es posible que veamos al ibex caer más que el resto de índices el año que viene porque aquí estamos esperando a ver que hacen los demás para tomar medidas nosotros, aunque se desvíen algunos millones hacia la banca por ahí detrás.

¿no es curioso que a la banca holandesa (que es fuerte) le den 20.000 millones y nosotros estemos empleando 50.000 millones este año y otros 50.000 millones para el año que viene? La diferencia parece algo excesiva así a simple vista.


----------



## davinci79 (21 Oct 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Estaré por aquí si el trabajo me lo permite mirando de vez en cuando.
> En España están como los jugadores de póker, a ver quien es la primera entidad bancaria que pide las ayudas......después todos a llamar a la puerta.



Es que la primera entidad que pida ayuda tendrá colas en sus sucursales al día siguiente. Eso lo sabemos todos. En España se trata de ver quien es el que más aguanta


----------



## Hagen (21 Oct 2008)

El ibex se da la vuelta, Hoy acabamos en el -2%


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (21 Oct 2008)

me parece que ya llega el rojo..........


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2008)

Vaya, ya decía yo que cayendo la bolsa no asomara ningún bajista por aquí


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (21 Oct 2008)

por cierto, que alguien me explique como el BBVA está en verde despues de la cagada que le ha lanzado la Kichner


----------



## Hagen (21 Oct 2008)

Yo estoy bajista porque vendí ayer,...... hay que pillar otro rebotito.......


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (21 Oct 2008)

A a 


YA ESTA EN ROJO, ROJO RELATIVO JEJEJE


----------



## Rocket (21 Oct 2008)

Jooo, han sacado el hilo del ibex de la sala principal...


----------



## calopez (21 Oct 2008)

Lo muevo al subforo "otras burbujas" para que tenga más presencia que en el foro de "burbuja inmobiliaria" corre más peligro de perderse


----------



## Scaramouche_II (21 Oct 2008)

calopez dijo:


> Lo muevo al subforo "otras burbujas" para que tenga más presencia.



*dimisión!

dimisión!

dimisión!

¿más presencia? si es un hilo de la pral. desde hace mucho! y esa sala sólo la visitas tú y tu gato! payaso!*


----------



## calopez (21 Oct 2008)

Ay maaaaaadre, como os ponéis....
Ala, no lo toco


----------



## Rocket (21 Oct 2008)

gracias Calopez 

Ya sabemos que se hicieron los subforos para la mejor clasificacion de los temas... pero este hilo, por tradicion e historia, podria ser la excepcion que confirma la regla.


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2008)

calopez dijo:


> Lo muevo al subforo "otras burbujas" para que tenga más presencia que en el foro de "burbuja inmobiliaria" corre más peligro de perderse



Ya se que el foro va de inmobiliario y economía, pero la bolsa es uno de los focos de atención más poderosos ahora mismo y creo que este hilo es fundamental para comprender otras cosas relacionadas con lo inmobiliario/bancario, como lo sucedido con ING este fin de semana. Yo creo que debería seguir en el principal.

Pero bueno, ud. es el jefe y ud. decide.


----------



## chameleon (21 Oct 2008)

bueno, después del disgusto seguimos a lo nuestro

¿qué pasa que estamos planos? ni bajamso ni subimos, el IBEX es gallego


----------



## Columpio_Asesino (21 Oct 2008)

Aquí mejor


----------



## aterriza como puedas (21 Oct 2008)

Después del zuzto de calopez, seguimos con los datos. Algunas cosas confirman que este rebote es más falso que una moneda de madera de 27,5 Euros:



Cárpatos dijo:


> 8:58:39 h. *iTRAXX Crossover*
> 
> Sigue dando una gran divergencia bajista con las bolsas. Mientras que la renta variable sigue mejorando, las primas de los credit default swaps para asegurarse contra la quiebra siguen subiendo. Ayer se tocaron nuevos máximos históricos en la disparatada cifra de 787 puntos. Es decir para cubrir la quiebra de 10.000.000 de euros de deuda de empresas europeas hacía falta pagar 787.000 euros al año, cuando lo normal sería alrededor de 200.000.
> 
> Hoy sigue alto en 761, subiendo 14,5 puntos respecto al cierre de ayer.


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Después del zuzto de calopez, seguimos con los datos. Algunas cosas confirman que este rebote es más falso que una moneda de madera de 27,5 Euros:



A pesar del Itraxx, creo que hoy al final subiremos. Pero este aun no es el rebote bueno, este simplemente está sirviendo para ir 'solidificando' el suelo que hicimos hace dos semanas, el bueno será el siguiente, ahora simplemente estamos rompiendo algunas resistencias para tener el camino más despejado.

Edito: Aun no estoy viendo un cambio de tendencia a medio plazo que indique que va a detenerse el actual rebote en curso.


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2008)

Ojito al ING que está cayendo casi un 3%:

INGA.AS: Summary for ING GROEP - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## un marronazo (21 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Ojito al ING que está cayendo casi un 3%:
> 
> INGA.AS: Summary for ING GROEP - Yahoo! Finance



¿te extraña? a mí no, si todos han pensado lo mismo que en el foro a la hora de comprar


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> ¿te extraña? a mí no, si todos han pensado lo mismo que en el foro a la hora de comprar



Debo estar contagiándome del sentimiento del foro, ya no lo uso como sentimiento contrario, tendré que largarme de aquí a meditar


----------



## Scaramouche_II (21 Oct 2008)

calopez dijo:


> Ay maaaaaadre, como os ponéis....
> Ala, no lo toco



gracias calópez, buen chico


----------



## arrhenius (21 Oct 2008)

Scaramouche_II dijo:


> gracias calópez, buen chico



jajaja que hijo puta, escaratruche.


se demuestra, una vez mas, que por mas buenas intenciones se pongan para ordenar el foro al final hacemos lo que nos sale del pinrel xDD


mira que los tags habrian sido utiles para hacer busquedas.. y han servido pa echarnos unas risas na mas


----------



## tonuel (21 Oct 2008)

El ibex a caido hasta el 0%... 


Saludos


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Oct 2008)

¡¡¡S&P500 a 600!!!

What Makes Me Bearish? Hedge Fund Sales on the Horizon - Seeking Alpha



> ....
> If you ask me what makes me most bearish, what makes me think that the S&P 500 could go to 600, it is not the recession. We have gone through recessions before, even credit-induced ones.
> 
> No, what makes me very worried and why I am not deploying capital just yet, even though the market is getting cheap, is the tsunami of hedge fund sales that may be on the horizon.
> ....


----------



## SNB4President (21 Oct 2008)

Bueno, un día tranquilo a la espera del Jones. ¿Dónde está Mulder?


----------



## chameleon (21 Oct 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Joer acabo de venir de Caja Duero y me han ofrecido "cédulas hipotecarias" a 18 meses. No he preguntado el interés. Están los tiempos como para jugar.



que barbaridad, da grima sólo de pensarlo


----------



## tonuel (21 Oct 2008)

Mi hamijo el ibex está en rojo... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Bueno, un día tranquilo a la espera del Jones. ¿Dónde está Mulder?



Acabo de volver de hacer unas gestiones, estaba esperando en una cola y he pillado una wireless libre desde el movil, iba a contestar pero de repente la cola se ha puesto a avanzar rápido 

Estoy detectando indicios de cambio de tendencia hacia abajo, esta tarde lo confirmaremos, si el cambio de tendencia se produce finalmente hoy es probable que aun subamos pero mañana acabaremos en rojo. Aun estamos muy lejos de los objetivos de esta minitendencia alcista, así que ya veremos.

Sería curioso que al final el timing de mi ticket se cumpliera al dedillo, porque ni siquiera yo creo ese timing.


----------



## Jucari (21 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Acabo de volver de hacer unas gestiones, estaba esperando en una cola y he pillado una wireless libre desde el movil, iba a contestar pero de repente la cola se ha puesto a avanzar rápido
> 
> Estoy detectando indicios de cambio de tendencia hacia abajo, esta tarde lo confirmaremos, si el cambio de tendencia se produce finalmente hoy es probable que aun subamos pero mañana acabaremos en rojo. Aun estamos muy lejos de los objetivos de esta minitendencia alcista, así que ya veremos.
> 
> Sería curioso que al final el timing de mi ticket se cumpliera al dedillo, porque ni siquiera yo creo ese timing.



Mulder....no si al final vas a tener que modificar tus timmings cada semana....


----------



## un marronazo (21 Oct 2008)

como!!!!! acabo de llegar y estamos en rojo? pero no era la historia que todo se había pasado ya?


----------



## percebe (21 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> como!!!!! acabo de llegar y estamos en rojo? pero no era la historia que todo se había pasado ya?



No: Era que lo de que todo ha pasado ya ,es una historia. jejejee


----------



## errozate (21 Oct 2008)

*Mulder*

Yo voy a estar atento a tu ticket, porque parece que dices que si hay bajadas van a ser la próxima semana (montaña rusa).

Creo que hay que ir tomando posiciones.

Y luego como dices en noviembre nos vamos para arriba ¿a que sí?


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (21 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Mulder....no si al final vas a tener que modificar tus timmings cada semana....



Lo que le honra llegado el caso, puesto que hay que ser muy flexible y saber adaptarse a la realidad según viene. Los que pierden son los que se plantean una ruta desde el principio y la siguen a rajatabla caiga quien caiga.


----------



## Speculo (21 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Sería curioso que al final el timing de mi ticket se cumpliera al dedillo, porque ni siquiera yo creo ese timing.



Ya sabes... teoría del sentimiento contrario. Hay que ir siempre contra el mercado, pero ¿Contra tí mismo? Eso es llevar la teoría demasiado lejos ¿No?


----------



## errozate (21 Oct 2008)

*Ruta-ticket de MULDER*

Yo no la echaría en saco roto. 

Este hombre sabe de lo que habla. ¿a que sí?


----------



## Speculo (21 Oct 2008)

errozate dijo:


> Yo no la echaría en saco roto.
> 
> Este hombre sabe de lo que habla. ¿a que sí?



Yo opino lo mismo que él en cuanto a tendencia alcista de aquí hasta enero. Lo que no tengo muy claro es cuando empezarán las subidas, si en noviembre o un poquito antes. Parece que el mercado está estabilizándose y eso es bueno, aunque sea a la baja. Se pueden predecir mejor las tendencias.


----------



## laura (21 Oct 2008)

yo no tengo ni idea de bolsa, pero os hago una pregunta a los mas entendidos, ¿este bajón de hoy no sera por las declaraciones de Felipe Gonzalez diciendo hoy que la recesión es inevitable?


----------



## errozate (21 Oct 2008)

*Laura:*

NO.

Todos sabemos desde hace mucho tiempo que la recesión es inevitable. En el caso de España el dilema no es si habrá o no habrá recesión, sino si la recesión se cronificará y nos tiraremos más de una década con depresión: "la pequeña depresión".


----------



## un marronazo (21 Oct 2008)

laura dijo:


> yo no tengo ni idea de bolsa, pero os hago una pregunta a los mas entendidos, ¿este bajón de hoy no sera por las declaraciones de Felipe Gonzalez diciendo hoy que la recesión es inevitable?



seguramente el dow baja por esto


----------



## laura (21 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> seguramente el dow baja por esto



hombre e refería a la bolsa española, pero lo primero que he dicho es que yo no tenia ni idea, tampoco es para que te burles, ¿o es que tu sabes de todo?


----------



## SNB4President (21 Oct 2008)

Bueno, antes de que abran los Yankees, sus futuros están bajando alrededor de un 1,5-2,0%, curioso que la media de las bolsas europeas también lo haga en ese sentido. A ver si en la apertura los yankees la cascan y tenemos otra tarde este hilo movidito...

Edito: yo que creía como Mulder que iba a bajar el 23-24... a ver, a ver...


----------



## un marronazo (21 Oct 2008)

laura dijo:


> hombre e refería a la bolsa española, pero lo primero que he dicho es que yo no tenia ni idea, tampoco es para que te burles, ¿o es que tu sabes de todo?



No me burlo. No se nada de la bolsa, pero observo desde hace un tiempo y veo que los mercados se parecen a un patio de colegio. Todos miran a Wall Street y cuando este mercado da la mas minima señal de bajar, todas las bolsas bajan


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2008)

Vamos a ver, hoy tenemos una bajada inesperada ya que deberíamos estar terminando la cacareada subida vertical y lo que ha ocurrido es esto:

- No hemos subido lo suficiente, ni siquiera le podemos llamar a esto una subida parca.
- Hay signos de cambio de tendencia cuando no hemos llegado demasiado lejos aun.

Creo que los que mueven el mercado tienen el mismo miedo que se respira en este foro, no se termina de estar convencidos con el rebote y por otra parte tengo la sensación de que se cambian planes a medio plazo sobre la marcha.

Con esto es posible que hoy subamos a pesar de estar muy abajo y mañana bajemos a pesar de estar arriba. Hoy el VIX a arrancado por debajo de 55 lo cual es una señal divergente muy fuerte respecto a la bajada que vemos hoy, así que lo normal sería que se suba fuerte durante la tarde.

Hoy es mal día para adelantar acontecimientos, pero creo que eso es básicamente lo que va a ocurrir.


----------



## SNB4President (21 Oct 2008)

DJI: 2 minutos -1,50%...

Edito: 4 minutos -0,89%, parece que ya se descontaron los futuros y vamos p'arriba.


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2008)

laura dijo:


> yo no tengo ni idea de bolsa, pero os hago una pregunta a los mas entendidos, ¿este bajón de hoy no sera por las declaraciones de Felipe Gonzalez diciendo hoy que la recesión es inevitable?



Le recomiendo que deje de relacionar a los políticos con lo que ocurre en la bolsa, no tienen nada que ver, ni siquiera políticos españoles con bolsa española.

Si coincide lo que dice tal señor con lo que pasa en los índices es por pura casualidad, nada más.


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2008)

Una cosa que me dejé antes en el tintero es que si mañana acabamos en rojo podría ser también porque se busca subir a medio plazo pero no demasiado deprisa. Tal vez falta despejar algún nubarrón del horizonte (algún banco en dificultades, por ejemplo) o tal vez se busque una subida lateral-alcista, es decir, cimentando cada avance para evitar desplomes repentinos de un día.

Edito: Donde digo bancos podría decir países, que parecen estar de moda eso de las quiebras nacionales.


----------



## Locke (21 Oct 2008)

Pregunta: ¿No era hoy cuando vencían los cds de Lehman? ¿O ya han vencido y están descontados?

Saludos!


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿No era hoy cuando vencían los cds de Lehman? ¿O ya han vencido y están descontados?
> 
> Saludos!



No debe estar descontada aun, la vez pasada la subasta empezó a las 16:00 hora de aquí, es de suponer que hoy será a la misma hora.


----------



## Locke (21 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> No debe estar descontada aun, la vez pasada la subasta empezó a las 16:00 hora de aquí, es de suponer que hoy será a la misma hora.



Muy amable. ¿Podrías decirme hasta que punto el vencimiento de cds puede hacer pupita? No tengo ni idea de bolsas, pero tengo entendido que por el vencimiento de esos cds muchas aseguradoras tendrán que soltar una pasta gansa.... Intentando pensar con "lógica", cosa que, ya se, no existe en eso de las bolsas, pienso que podría ser un buen palo ¿No?

Saludos!


----------



## chameleon (21 Oct 2008)

En realidad esto de la bolsa no es lo mismo si no estás dentro o esperando a entrar. Estos días han sido muy emocionantes, yo me metí con poco y fue divertido ir sorteando los escalones y con momentos en los que pierdes el 15% en un par de días xD

Esta mañana iba a salirme a primera hora, pero me despisté en el trabajo y cuando me dí cuenta estabamos planos. Al final me salí a eso de las 9:30 y me he llevado un alegrón cuando la he visto a -160 puntos. En fin, un entretenimiento como cualquier otro...

Decían todos los analistos (prensa y radio) que tendríamos tres días de subidas hasta el miércoles, parece que el mercado tiene mucho miedo.
Me quedo con las palabras de ppcc: cuando hagamos suelo (y no sabe si lo hemos hecho todavía), estaremos botando un tiempo. Asi que habrá que aprovechar los rebotillos  A ver si esta semana hay desplome y se puede entrar baratillo.

Mulder, anímate aunque sea con 200 eurillos


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> Muy amable. ¿Podrías decirme hasta que punto el vencimiento de cds puede hacer pupita? No tengo ni idea de bolsas, pero tengo entendido que por el vencimiento de esos cds muchas aseguradoras tendrán que soltar una pasta gansa.... Intentando pensar con "lógica", cosa que, ya se, no existe en eso de las bolsas, pienso que podría ser un buen palo ¿No?
> 
> Saludos!



Cuando ocurra lo sabremos con seguridad, porque aun no se ha visto el daño que puede hacer un evento como este.


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Mulder, anímate aunque sea con 200 eurillos



Yo, de momento solo entro en futuros, aunque estoy viendo como va mi sistema.

De todas formas tengo pensado comprar acciones también para ir aprovechando los rebotes a dos bandas, de momento tengo cuatro empresas del ibex seleccionadas, dos de ellas aun no han llegado al nivel del compra y las otras dos si lo dieron y ya van ganando un 10%, aunque solo sobre el papel


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2008)

El rebote que estamos viendo esta tarde se está haciendo con un volumen muy bajo y con repescas, no es muy de fiar que digamos.


----------



## chameleon (21 Oct 2008)

apuesto a que a aprtir de las 17:00 hay estampida, acabamos a -5% xD


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2008)

Vaya tarde más aburrida que estamos teniendo, la cotización está atrapada entre varios soportes/resistencias, estamos por debajo de todas ellas y deberíamos salir por arriba, así que vamos a tener tiempo de aburrirnos a gusto.

Y el volumen brila por su ausencia, claro.


----------



## Builder (21 Oct 2008)

A ver malandrines, dejar ya de "recoger beneficios" que vais a dejar el Ibex en rojo.

¡Desde luego, lo de este foro es intolerable! Con tal de no darle la razón a los analistos sois capaces de cualquier cosa


----------



## Jucari (21 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya tarde más aburrida que estamos teniendo, la cotización está atrapada entre varios soportes/resistencias, estamos por debajo de todas ellas y deberíamos salir por arriba, así que vamos a tener tiempo de aburrirnos a gusto.
> 
> Y el volumen brila por su ausencia, claro.



Por si no te habías enterado ...S&P ha bajado el rating de "La Caixa" de estable a negativo....... por si estabas aburrido...


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Por si no te habías enterado ...S&P ha bajado el rating de "La Caixa" de estable a negativo....... por si estabas aburrido...



Estoy tan aburrido que hasta me meto en ese tipo de hilos


----------



## Rocket (21 Oct 2008)

El ibex cayendo -214 puntos


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2008)

Está claro a estas alturas que hay un miedo tremendo a algo y, de momento la mayor poseedora de boletos es la posible quiebra argentina. Espero que no haya nada más, se han llevado las caídas al extremo hasta el cierre europeo y en cuanto han dado la hora el Eurostoxx ha empezado a subir.

Al final hemos terminado el día con bajadas en Europa y eso ya contradice mi ticket.

Me voy a dar unas vueltas por ahí, hasta luego.


----------



## tonuel (21 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Al final hemos terminado el día con bajadas en Europa y eso ya contradice mi ticket.
> 
> Me voy a dar unas vueltas por ahí, hasta luego.



*No te vayas todavia...* 






Saludos


----------



## Durmiente (21 Oct 2008)

Mi idea es que la bolsa va a estar bajando "lentamente" durante un buen tiempo. 

Es decir, "languideciendo".

Los mínimos, el suelo, esta mucho más abajo.


----------



## faster (21 Oct 2008)

Este hilo hace tiempo que se ha convertido en una quiniela para entretenerse. Ya empieza a cansar.


----------



## fairplay (21 Oct 2008)

¿Sabeis donde se puede consultar el indice "claudia" del que siempre habla Carpatos?


----------



## Eliçabide (21 Oct 2008)

faster dijo:


> Este hilo hace tiempo que se ha convertido en una quiniela para entretenerse. Ya empieza a cansar.



Es posible. Pero nadie te obliga a entrar en él.


----------



## pobracara (21 Oct 2008)

fairplay dijo:


> ¿Sabeis donde se puede consultar el indice "claudia" del que siempre habla Carpatos?




Creo que es un índice creado por él y que no vale para mucho, en el mismo dia es capaz de darse la vuelta varias veces.


----------



## Casiano (21 Oct 2008)

faster dijo:


> Este hilo hace tiempo que se ha convertido en una quiniela para entretenerse. Ya empieza a cansar.



Pues a mi no me aburre en absoluto. Logicamente hay dias mejores y peores, pero es como la vida misma.


----------



## speculum speculorum (21 Oct 2008)

18:09:17 h. Wall Street. Serenity markets

El sector de energía y de materias primas baja muy duramente en Wall Street y arrastra a los índices a la baja. Estos sectores tienen mucho temor a la fuerte recesión en que parece está metida la economía de EEUU.

DJ: -2'50%


----------



## Jucari (21 Oct 2008)

No queriamos emoción????....pues aqui tenemos algo de suspense en WS....


----------



## xavicl (21 Oct 2008)

Ademas el cambio euroDolar tb está en minimos, cerca del retroceso 38,2% desde octubre del 2000. Ahora en *1,3092*!!


----------



## DeCafeina (21 Oct 2008)

Pero bueno, ¿es que no hay nadie de guardia?. El Dow Jones bajando con fuerza a puntito de perder los 9000 puntos y ni un solo post...

¿O es que bajadas de menos del 5% se han convertido en menudencias?


----------



## ronald29780 (21 Oct 2008)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Pero bueno, ¿es que no hay nadie de guardia?. El Dow Jones bajando con fuerza a puntito de perder los 9000 puntos y ni un solo post...
> 
> ¿O es que bajadas de menos del 5% se han convertido en menudencias?



El S&P baja un 2,82%.

Pero esto ya no es suficiente para merecerse un post, ¿verdad?


----------



## Alexandros (21 Oct 2008)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Pero bueno, ¿es que no hay nadie de guardia?. El Dow Jones bajando con fuerza a puntito de perder los 9000 puntos y ni un solo post...
> 
> ¿O es que bajadas de menos del 5% se han convertido en menudencias?





El DOW está "plano" . Despues de los chutes que nos han metido, necesitamos dosis muy fuertes para reaccionar.


*-2.47%*


----------



## fairplay (21 Oct 2008)

Lo del dow lo llevo siguiendo toda la tarde, pero parece que hay una resistencia. Cada vez que parece que va a perder los 9000, sube un poquito.


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (21 Oct 2008)

¿porqué baja tanto el euro si la economía de Estados Unidos va tan mal?


----------



## Hagen (21 Oct 2008)

Es que lo que se esta mascando es la recesión y nos vamos para abajo....... aqui si no baja un nueve ya no nos acojonamos.... y lo unico que le queda a los americanos es bajar tipos al 1% que lo veremos antes de navidades.


Por el euro..... todavia se ira mas abajo...... cuando trichet empieze a bajar tipos....


----------



## Alexandros (21 Oct 2008)

El Pobrecito Hablador dijo:


> ¿porqué baja tanto el euro si la economía de Estados Unidos va tan mal?



*La moneda USA se dispara en plena crisis financiera global ¿Porqué sube el dólar?*

Mientras EEUU ya se ha convertido en el epicentro del "peligro recesivo" a escala global, paradojalmente su moneda, el dólar, ha experimentado una suba vertiginosa durante las últimas semanas convirtiéndose en un "refugio seguro" para los capitales que huyen de la crisis financiera. En contra de las tesis de los que sostienen que el Imperio USA está en "crisis terminal" y a punto de ser desplazado del centro de las decisiones mundiales, su divisa se ha disparado pese al déficit y los números en rojo que exhibe la economía real estadounidense. Es la mejor prueba de que la teoría del "desacople" carece de soporte en la realidad.


IAR Noticias / La moneda USA se dispara en plena crisis financiera global ¿Porqué sube el dólar?


----------



## tonuel (21 Oct 2008)

Lo que se tiene que hundir es el ibex... 


Por cierto, donde está Mulder el vertiginoso...?? :


Tengo un amigo que quiere saludarle... 





Saludos


----------



## Hagen (21 Oct 2008)

El euro se deprecia, porque a recesión en USA y en Europa, la economia norteamericana es mas "agil" por y saldra antes que la europea.

Por eso se deprecia el euro y lo hara mas


----------



## Alexandros (21 Oct 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> El euro se deprecia, porque a recesión en USA y en Europa, la economia norteamericana es mas "agil" por y saldra antes que la europea.
> 
> Por eso se deprecia el euro y lo hara mas



De saber has que crisis todavía no llegar, joven padawan. Lee foro has de y no ejhpertos televisvos confiar debes.


----------



## Tuttle (21 Oct 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> El euro se deprecia, porque a recesión en USA y en Europa, la economia norteamericana es mas "agil" por y saldra antes que la europea.
> 
> Por eso se deprecia el euro y lo hara mas



Que tonterías, eso es descontar algo que no se sabe, por lo pronto sus gigantes del automovil se están colapsando a diferncia de los Europeos, su mercado inmobiliario en caida libre y no hay visos de recuperación por el momento, cuando los haya igual tienes razón.

Lo que explica la actual fenomenología, a mi parecer es clara, el credit crunch en norte américa es mucho más fuerte que en europa. La deuda basura tiene principalmente su denominación en la moneda norteamericana y para hacer frente a los pagos hay que hacerlo en dolares. 

Cuando las medidas provean la suficiente liquidez al mercado americano, que sin duda será mediante impresión de nueva moneda las cosas cambiarán, me apuesto una cerveza virtual.


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2008)

Ya he vuelto señores, aquí está el megaOWNED del hilo 

De todas formas hoy les he dado dos apuntes básicos:
- Cambio de tendencia, que no estaba confirmado pero ya lo está.
- La subida de esta tarde no tenía apenas volumen y era más falsa que un billete de 400 euros de plástico.

Como pueden ver he eliminado el ticket de la firma ya que no se estaba cumpliendo y ahora ya no había dudas, aun así sigo alcista. Ahora me toca leerme un par de libros de William D. Gann que tengo por el ordenador a ver si afino mejor el timing, este señor era un mago de la bolsa y para mi el mejor trader que ha existido nunca, controlaba el timing de una forma impresionante. Aquí les paso unos links para que sepan quien fue:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W._D._Gann

Biografia de William Delbert Gann

BolsaTime: Biografia de William Delbert Gann

Aunque parezca que nos vamos hacia abajo y que no acabamos de subir del todo, lo cierto es que el mercado tiene pinta de hacer todo lo contrario. Hay cierto miedo, pero ese miedo no nos hace bajar del todo, es decir no nos hace hundirnos y perforar mínimos, por eso creo que no vamos tan mal. Vamos lentos pero seguros, si se pasan resistencias claramente se podría subir bastante rápido pero mientras tanto nos conformamos con rebotar entre niveles a ver si por algún sitio suena la flauta.

Evidentemente no puedo hacer una previsión de cuando va a ocurrir eso porque ya han visto lo que ocurre luego.

Como ha dicho alguien por ahí, a quien no le gusten las quinielas que lea otra cosa, para seguir la bolsa en serio hay más de 50 webs, aquí nos caracterizamos por estar haciendo quinielas en todos los sentidos, y cuando no lo hacemos nos dedicamos a seguir a aquellos que las hacen.


----------



## luisfernando (21 Oct 2008)

como va a subir el dolar si tiene que devaluarse un 10% para crear una nueva moneda???
CANADA=MEXICO=EEUU 8=====D que os follen illuminatis


----------



## fairplay (21 Oct 2008)

Pues el Dow en positivo otra vez:
Edito, ha sido solo unos segundos, ha vuelto a caer


----------



## chameleon (21 Oct 2008)

no os preocupéis, acabamos de rebotar, unos días de calma y otra vez pabajo. tenemos mínimos y máximos decrecientes, tendencia bajista, apuesto a que no aguantamos mucho tiempo, esta semana bajamos de 9000. si aguantamos el suelo de la otra vez el mercado irá cogiendo confianza y luego más rebote. así un par de mesecitos

otra quiniela más xD


----------



## elefante (21 Oct 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> El euro se deprecia, porque a recesión en USA y en Europa, la economia norteamericana es mas "agil" por y saldra antes que la europea.
> 
> Por eso se deprecia el euro y lo hara mas



Tengo curiosidad por saber en que se basa esa supuesta agilidad de la economía norteamericana. Mi experiencia totalmente indocumentada y a pie de calle es que los americanos trabajan mucho pero mal y que la densidad por metro cuadrado de personas dispuestas a cobrar cantidades escandalosas de pasta porque ellos lo valen (a costa de precios/hora de risa para otros muchos) es, como mínimo, el triple que en que Europa. En caso de crisis grave, ese tipo de mentalidad los hundirá aun más en la miseria.


----------



## Jucari (21 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya he vuelto señores, aquí está el megaOWNED del hilo
> 
> De todas formas hoy les he dado dos apuntes básicos:
> - Cambio de tendencia, que no estaba confirmado pero ya lo está.
> ...



Mulder....tus quinielas y tus comentarios nos sirven a muchos como yo a aprender un poco mas de este mundo de la bolsa....asin que...gracias...


----------



## ronald29780 (21 Oct 2008)

A ver como cerramos.

El S&P anda por el 956, o sea baja un 2,89%...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Oct 2008)

*Al final jostiazo....*

Dow	9,033.66	-231.77	-2.50%
Nasdaq	1,696.68	-73.35	-4.14%
S&P 500	955.04	-30.36	-3.08%

Saludos...


----------



## goliardo (21 Oct 2008)

Según un tal R. Shiller la bolsa está todavía cara:


¿Está la bolsa barata?


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> El euro se deprecia, porque a recesión en USA y en Europa, la economia norteamericana es mas "agil" por y saldra antes que la europea.
> 
> Por eso se deprecia el euro y lo hara mas



En mi modesta opinión lo que hace subir al dólar son las perspectivas de deflación, ya llevo diciendolo varios días, y los americanos tienen la crisis mucho más avanzada que nosotros.

Cuando todo lo que puede comprar el dinero baja de precio, lo único que se aprecia es el propio dinero y el ser acreedor de deudas. También se descuenta que el excesivo endeudamiento del gobierno le pase factura, en el futuro, al país. Se descuenta que el gobierno USA no tendrá dinero, si controlara un poco más sobre bonos tal vez podría hacer mejores predicciones en este sentido.

Aunque tal vez sirva esto:

000012.SS: Summary for T-Bond Index - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## ronald29780 (21 Oct 2008)

goliardo dijo:


> Según un tal R. Shiller la bolsa está todavía cara:
> 
> 
> ¿Está la bolsa barata?



Aparte del PER aparente, me extraña que no hace hincapie en la disminuicion esperable del ROI por un desapalancamiento esperable en tiempos de credit crunch.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Oct 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> El euro se deprecia, porque a recesión en USA y en Europa, la economia norteamericana es mas "agil" por y saldra antes que la europea.






Mulder dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión lo que hace subir al dólar son las perspectivas de deflación, ya llevo diciendolo varios días, y los americanos tienen la crisis mucho más avanzada que nosotros.



De eso nada monadas.

El euro se está depreciando porque en USA están repatriando capitales a marchas forzadas. 

Los jubilatas y prejubilatas están acojonados con el palo que se han llevado sus 401K. Más de uno lo está sacando a pesar de las penalizaciones fiscales y otras. Los mutual funds están deshaciendo posiciones en bolsa europea.


----------



## chameleon (21 Oct 2008)

parece que mañana abrimos alegres, -150 puntos


----------



## percebe (21 Oct 2008)

No se porque,pero me ha entrado una alegria cuando he llegado a casa.


----------



## goliardo (21 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Visto, lo visto mi previsión es *PABAJO, PABAJO, PABAJOOOOO!!!*



*MUAHAHAHAAHAAAHHHHAAHAHAH!!!!!!!*






*AL INFIERNO!!!!! MUAHAHAAHAHHA!!!!*


----------



## Builder (21 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El euro se está depreciando porque en USA están repatriando capitales a marchas forzadas.



Eso y que las deudas en dólares hay que pagarlas en dólares... ergo hay que comprar dólares.


----------



## Alexandros (21 Oct 2008)

Ojo.


Bolsa argentina se desploma 10,99 pct, espera cambios pensiones | Reuters

BUENOS AIRES (Reuters) - La bolsa argentina cayó un *10,99* por ciento el martes, liderada por títulos financieros, en momentos en que se espera un anuncio del Gobierno de una estatización de los fondos de pensiones.

El índice Merval de Buenos Aires cayó a 1.046,68 puntos, su mínimo desde septiembre del 2004.

Las acciones bancarias encabezaron las pérdidas con hasta el 21 por ciento, ya que la mayoría de las entidades son accionistas en las Administradoras de Fondos de Jubilaciones y Pensiones (AFJP).

Cerca del final de la sesión, la justicia prohibió a las AFJP operar en el mercado, lo que ayudó a la bolsa a cortar pérdidas, desde una caída máxima cercana al 14 por ciento.

La bolsa se derrumba en octubre un 34,51 por ciento.

(Reporte de Jorge Otaola, Editado por Mario Naranjo)


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Oct 2008)

La bolsa esta en proceso de conservadurismo total, por lo que antes de comprar nada, es mejor afianzar el valor y en todo caso vender en el mejor momento. Mezclaremos todo estos con los rebotes de oportunistas y excépticos del sistema y pese a todo llegaremos a una deflacción completa, un reset del sistema perfecto.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> LaRouche: Los mensos no lo entienden. ¡NO SE TRATA DE UN CRAC!
> Increase Decrease
> 
> 20 de octubre del 2008 (LPAC).— Lyndon LaRouche criticó duro a quienes sostienen que lo peor del "crac financiero ya pasó"; lo que experimenta el mundo en estos momentos, declaró, no es en absoluto un crac financiero, sino una devastadora desintegración mucho peor de todo el sistema financiero global.
> ...



Aunque suene mal, una caida grande pero rápida sería lo mejor que pudiera pasar. Ahora mismo en todos los mercados, algo inimaginable, se esta cociendo una crisis que vamos a digerir muy lentamente.


----------



## nief (22 Oct 2008)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...927-el-dolar-insumergible-13.html#post1157190

Estamos comentando la caida del dolar en el post del dolar insumergible...

Se esta cociendo algo...


----------



## sicran (22 Oct 2008)

nief dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...927-el-dolar-insumergible-13.html#post1157190
> 
> Estamos comentando la caida del dolar en el post del dolar insumergible...
> 
> Se esta cociendo algo...



Caída del dólar?¿ Supongo que te refieres a la caída del Euro .

Estar viviendo en USA (con cuentas en Europa) es una putada ahora mismo. 1€=1.30$...y bajando en picado :S. Cuando llegamos, a principios de agosto, estaba a casi 1.60...


----------



## impulsiu (22 Oct 2008)

pido ayuda de pagina web que permita configurar ticker de acciones o indices de bolsa , divisas, ... o para descargar alguna barra toolbar para ver indices o valores configurados.


tambien me gustaria opiniones de webs donde poder tener la maxima informacion de indices de bolsa mundiales, cambio de divisas, petroleo...noticias 

muchas gracias


----------



## sicran (22 Oct 2008)

Parece que el Nikkei empieza cayendo bastante. En 16 minutos lleva - 281.52, casi un 3% de pérdidas. Veremos como sigue.


----------



## Diegales (22 Oct 2008)

sicran dijo:


> Caída del dólar?¿ Supongo que te refieres a la caída del Euro .
> 
> Estar viviendo en USA (con cuentas en Europa) es una putada ahora mismo. 1€=1.30$...y bajando en picado :S. Cuando llegamos, a principios de agosto, estaba a casi 1.60...



Cuando yo me vine a USA estaba mas o menos a 1.15. Durante estos agnos, cobrar aqui y tener que ir a Europa, se hacia muy cuesta arriba por el tema del cambio. Todavia le qeuda camino hasta el 1.15...


----------



## sicran (22 Oct 2008)

Bueno, para mi por lo menos, ha sido drástica la bajada .

Nikkei perdiendo más después del parón: - 395.17

Creo que eso es entre un 4% y un -5%.


----------



## DrOtis (22 Oct 2008)

Ahora mismo (Nikkei)
 401.37 (4.31%)


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

impulsiu dijo:


> pido ayuda de pagina web que permita configurar ticker de acciones o indices de bolsa , divisas, ... o para descargar alguna barra toolbar para ver indices o valores configurados.
> 
> 
> tambien me gustaria opiniones de webs donde poder tener la maxima informacion de indices de bolsa mundiales, cambio de divisas, petroleo...noticias
> ...



Si usas Firefox te podría gustar este:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/183


----------



## fairplay (22 Oct 2008)

El nikkei 6,12 para abajo ahora mismo: Hoy puede haber fieshta


----------



## un marronazo (22 Oct 2008)

*¿que pasa con el dolar?*

por favor para legos, ¿alguien puede explicar que está pasando? :


----------



## Tuttle (22 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> por favor para legos, ¿alguien puede explicar que está pasando? :



Lo que pasa es que hay una enorme necesidad de dólares para hacer pagos en los mercados financieros, por mucho dinero que se inyecte el colapso es tan brutal que no hay suficiente dinero en circulación, por eso el dolar está rebotando con fuerza hacia arriba frente a las referencias más claras oro y petróleo. Muchos pensamos que esto es provisional.


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> por favor para legos, ¿alguien puede explicar que está pasando? :



Pues que los leones nos han estado engañando a base de bien y no estamos alcistas, sino bajistas. Esto no es malo de por sí, lo peor son las consecuencias, vamos a ver nuevos mínimos este mismo año, la bolsa no tendrá piedad con las elecciones USA y ya veremos donde terminamos.

Hace unos días que estoy analizando acciones del Ibex y no me explicaba el porque lo veía todo tan negativo mientras la bolsa parecía estar subiendo, eso no me cuadraba, aunque podría deberse a que el Ibex iba a ir peor que el resto de bolsas. Por otra parte tampoco me cuadraba el cambio de tendencia a bajista que detecté ayer, que además fue algo por lo bajini, disimuladamente con nocturnidad y alevosía.

Hubo cierto movimiento entre el jueves y el viernes pasado que también me hizo sospechar un poco, pero decidí esperar a que se confirmase lo raro del asunto y tras lo que hemos visto hoy en el nikkei la cosa ya se ha puesto tensa de narices, llevamos muchos días haciendo techo en el mismo sitio y no subimos, en el mercado impera el miedo y faltaba superar los suelos de estos días para declarar definitivamente la tendencia bajista.

Pues hales, desde hoy estoy bajista, siento quitarles una razón para meterse conmigo 

edito: Estos días tendremos bajadas verticales, aunque yo creo que la cosa irá rápido y se hará entre hoy y mañana, tal vez solo hoy.


----------



## errozate (22 Oct 2008)

*Mulder*

Yo te había entendido que en noviembre tocaba subidón. ¿Estoy equivocado?


----------



## Hagen (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder,

Veremos hoy si el soporte de los 2400 del EUROSTOXX aguanta, aunque lo dudo, porque cuando abra Wall Street veremos como empieza otra vez la volatilidad con sus vaivenes.

Es un buen dia para seguir el VIX y ver si los leones van a agitar el arbol para ver cuantos caen.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues que los leones nos han estado engañando a base de bien y no estamos alcistas, sino bajistas. Esto no es malo de por sí, lo peor son las consecuencias, vamos a ver nuevos mínimos este mismo año, la bolsa no tendrá piedad con las elecciones USA y ya veremos donde terminamos.
> 
> Hace unos días que estoy analizando acciones del Ibex y no me explicaba el porque lo veía todo tan negativo mientras la bolsa parecía estar subiendo, eso no me cuadraba, aunque podría deberse a que el Ibex iba a ir peor que el resto de bolsas. Por otra parte tampoco me cuadraba el cambio de tendencia a bajista que detecté ayer, que además fue algo por lo bajini, disimuladamente con nocturnidad y alevosía.
> 
> ...



joder pues la bolsa lleva bajista desde octubre del año pasado , un año ahora justo

me remito a las graficas


----------



## sicran (22 Oct 2008)

Al final el nikkei - 631.56. Ha perdido un 6.7%.


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> joder pues la bolsa lleva bajista desde octubre del año pasado , un año ahora justo
> 
> me remito a las graficas



Bueno yo hablo siempre de un plazo intradiario-corto-medio. Cuando hablo de largo plazo siempre lo especifico.


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2008)

vamos pabajo otra vez. la clave es si los mínimos del pasado jueves y viernes son un suelo o no, para saber donde vamos a rebotar...
yo esta vez no me fiaría mucho de los niveles del viernes negro, esta vez habrá que esperar antes de meterse, no vaya a ser que en vez de rebotillo caigamos aún más y nos pillemos los dedos.

futuros del IBEX -300 puntos en torno a los 9500. esta semana volvemos a los ochomiles fijo.


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> vamos pabajo otra vez. la clave es si los mínimos del pasado jueves y viernes son un suelo o no, para saber donde vamos a rebotar...
> yo esta vez no me fiaría mucho de los niveles del viernes negro, esta vez habrá que esperar antes de meterse, no vaya a ser que en vez de rebotillo caigamos aún más y nos pillemos los dedos.
> 
> futuros del IBEX -300 puntos en torno a los 9500. esta semana volvemos a los ochomiles fijo.



Yo ya tengo el objetivo bajista para el Eurostoxx calculado en 2210, el mínimo del año ahora mismo está en 2313, así que vamos a perforar suelos anuales de nuevo, cosa que probablemente se conseguirá hacia finales de la semana que viene o principios de la siguiente.

Edito: la inercia nos podría llevar algo más abajo del 2210, ya sabemos que cuando se baja, se hace a base de bien.


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a la 9:04; -2,54%

9546 puntos



Saludos


----------



## panoli (22 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Ibex 35 a la 9:04; -2,54%
> 
> 9546 puntos
> 
> ...



eso no es nada, bajadas por debajo del 7% no son noticias


----------



## Jose Hinojosa Cobacho (22 Oct 2008)

¿Qué... vamos poniendo la foto o es un poco temprano?


<center><img src="http://lh3.ggpht.com/crisis.inmobiliaria/SJMhDQNuxjI/AAAAAAAABuY/YJQ8iaMmsHg/s800/la_bolsa_se_desploma.JPG" /></center>


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2008)

panoli dijo:


> eso no es nada, bajadas por debajo del 7% no son noticias



Hay que dejar constancia de la apertura... 




Saludos


----------



## belier (22 Oct 2008)

No os metáis con Mulder que es muy didáctico. Desde que empezó a escribir aquí he sacado he utilizado sus conocimientos para poder sacar mis propias conclusiones en temas de bolsa. Bueno, mejor dicho conclusión:

- Para jugar, mejor las consolas...


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (22 Oct 2008)

Empieza La Funcion.....


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2008)

a ver atentos, -316 puntos
Repsol se desploma casi un 10% !!


----------



## davinci79 (22 Oct 2008)

Además es que no hay nadie que nos siga el ritmo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

Las grandes...

TELEFÓNICA -3,58%
BSCH -5,17%
BBVA -3,6%
REPSOL -7,26%

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2008)

Estáis retrasados, Repsol cotiza ahora mismo a 16.10, hace un momento ha habido un bajón a 16.06, es un -11.4% !!!

IBEX -343 puntos en los 9430

Edit: *Repsol a 15.95 !!!!!!!*


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

Joder, BSCH ha tocado 8,77€, 10cent. por debajo del mínimo anual que hizo el viernes negro....

Saludos...


----------



## oicangius (22 Oct 2008)

BANCO SANTANDER R	8.84 4:06AM ET	Down 0.44 (4.74%)	18,095,970

a menos de 9 euros


----------



## Hagen (22 Oct 2008)

Pues como se menee un poco wall street esta tarde puede ser muy movidita!!!!!


----------



## Castrón (22 Oct 2008)

ya se puede comprar para forrase dentro de 1 año con plusvalias del 300 por ciento o todavia estamos en la fase anzuelo para desplumar a los pringaetes


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2008)

¿está el mercado descontando algo?
porque el DOW sólo baja 40 puntillos, y alemania 80. me parece que un -360 puntos del IBEX no está muy justificado ...


----------



## Castrón (22 Oct 2008)

mamones,

es porque un solo mensaje queda asi como un tanto desangelado


----------



## Garrafone (22 Oct 2008)

9390  

(10 caracteres)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

Castrón dijo:


> mamones,
> 
> es porque un solo mensaje queda asi como un tanto desangelado



Bienvenido, llegas en el mejor momento... ponte cómodo :

Saludos...


----------



## shoah (22 Oct 2008)

joder, roza el -5%, que coño ha psado?

Edito para comentar que repsol baja más de un 12%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

Tengo ING's baratitas!!!!! de las de a 8,61€ la unidad!!!! que me las quitan de las manos hoygan!!!! un 10% más baratitas que ayer!!!! 

Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (22 Oct 2008)

Repsol cae por la bajada del petroleo y los problemas de argentina, que en un plis le pueden nacionalizar o subir los impuestos en los yacimientos, y en la exportacion de crudo

Y el BBVA y BSCH.................... a ver si van a pedir pasta los dos juntitos!!!! porque no hay relacion ni con el resto de europa ni el Dow

REPSOL YPF 15,85 -11,45% C 
GAMESA 16,94 -6,05% C 
MAPFRE 2,26 -5,83% C 
SANTANDER 8,80 -5,17% C 
BBVA 9,57 -4,30%


----------



## Castrón (22 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Bienvenido, llegas en el mejor momento... ponte cómodo :
> 
> Saludos...



dejate de bienvenidas ni mariconadas compro terras como dice el tag o todavia no es el momento de forrarse porque estamos en la fase anzuelo que han puesto los tiburones para captar incautos y quedarse con su dinero, con todas las de la ley eso si


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2008)

Yo con el que me entretengo es con Repsol. Ayer le bajaron el precio objetivo de 27 a 16 eur.
Ahora mismo lo tenemos a* 15.70 -14% !!!*

Que nadie se meta ahora, queda mucha fiesta, igual traspasamos los niveles del viernes negro. Algo pasa porque el IBEX cae mucho más que los demás. Ahora ha habido un bajón, DOW -75 puntos, Alemania -101


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Yo con el que me entretengo es con Repsol. Ayer le bajaron el precio objetivo de 27 a 16 eur.
> Ahora mismo lo tenemos a* 15.70 -14% !!!*
> 
> Que nadie se meta ahora, queda mucha fiesta, igual traspasamos los niveles del viernes negro. Algo pasa porque el IBEX cae mucho más que los demás. Ahora ha habido un bajón, DOW -75 puntos, Alemania -101



Hoy Dresdner rebaja el precio objetivo de Repsol de 24 a 21 y recomienda comprar...

Saludos...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

Ufff... como se levanta el dia. Voy a bajar al super por palomitas, no sea que las necesite esta tarde


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Yo con el que me entretengo es con Repsol. Ayer le bajaron el precio objetivo de 27 a 16 eur.
> Ahora mismo lo tenemos a* 15.70 -14% !!!*
> 
> Que nadie se meta ahora, queda mucha fiesta, igual traspasamos los niveles del viernes negro. Algo pasa porque el IBEX cae mucho más que los demás. Ahora ha habido un bajón, DOW -75 puntos, Alemania -101



Hoy ha vuelto a bajar el petroleo

El precio del crudo de la OPEP retrocede hasta 64,32 dólares por barril
EFE mié 22 oct, 10h13

Hay un pico de volumen sobre las 10h y algo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

Castrón dijo:


> dejate de bienvenidas ni mariconadas compro terras como dice el tag o todavia no es el momento de forrarse porque estamos en la fase anzuelo que han puesto los tiburones para captar incautos y quedarse con su dinero, con todas las de la ley eso si



Si traspasa el mínimo del viernes 8997, ponte un paracaidas, si no lo traspasa tendremos un rebote de dos pares de cojones...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a la 10:35; -4,58%


El ibex de parranda y yo almorzando... 



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (22 Oct 2008)

Todas con fuertes inversiones en Sudamerica, salvo gamesa que tiene un apro en la produccion de 7 dias..

Repetir...... no cogere un cuchillo que cae...... 

REPSOL YPF 15,85 -11,45% C 
GAMESA 16,88 -6,38% C 
SANTANDER 8,70 -6,25% C 
MAPFRE 2,27 -5,42% C 
TELEFONICA 14,82 -5,18% C


----------



## shoah (22 Oct 2008)

tonuel, donde vives que comes a estas horas?


----------



## Mocito Feliz (22 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Yo con el que me entretengo es con Repsol. Ayer le bajaron el precio objetivo de 27 a 16 eur.
> Ahora mismo lo tenemos a* 15.70 -14% !!!*
> 
> Que nadie se meta ahora, queda mucha fiesta, igual traspasamos los niveles del viernes negro. *Algo pasa porque el IBEX cae mucho más que los demás*. Ahora ha habido un bajón, DOW -75 puntos, Alemania -101



Lo que pasa se llama Argentina.


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoy Dresdner rebaja el precio objetivo de Repsol de 24 a 21 y recomienda comprar...
> 
> Saludos...



Yo lo que tengo es esto:



> DESDE EL MERCADO: Deutsche baja Repsol por menor precio crudo
> MADRID (Dow Jones)--Deutsche Bank rebaja la calificación de Repsol (REP) de comprar a mantener, y recorta el precio indicativo *de EUR25 a EUR16*. "Ante el clima de debilitamiento de las proyecciones de crecimiento del PIB a nivel mundial, de *turbulencias de los mercados financieros, de debilitamiento de la demanda, de adecuados inventarios mundiales y de fortalecimiento del dólar*, estamos revisando a la baja nuestras proyecciones de precios de las materias primas", indica el banco. Ahora Deutsche no espera que crezca la demanda mundial de petróleo y reduce sus estimaciones de precios del petróleo a US$60 por barril para 2009. Acciones Repsol +3,9% a EUR17,63. (BRZ)
> 
> Para buscar DESDE EL MERCADO utilice el código N/DJMT
> ...


----------



## Casiano (22 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Ufff... como se levanta el dia. Voy a bajar al super por palomitas, no sea que las necesite esta tarde



Yo creo que las vamos a necesitar al final de esta misma mañana.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Todas con fuertes inversiones en Sudamerica, salvo gamesa que tiene un apro en la produccion de 7 dias..
> 
> Repetir...... no cogere un cuchillo que cae......
> 
> ...



Santander mínimo anual, ha roto el mínimo del viernes negro!!!!!! Próximo soporte, 8,5€

Saludos...

Edito para poner, que acaba de hacer mínimo anual en 8,67€...


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

Caray....que me he perdido hoy???...tenía una reunión a las 7 y he salido ahora....y me encontrado con esto....joder....


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a las 10:56; -5,55%

9251 puntos




*A LA MIERDAAAAAAAA..... *




Saludos


----------



## Castrón (22 Oct 2008)

que pasa que vamos a por la mayor caida de la prehistoria otra vez de puta madre a ver si les inyectan otra dosis a los yonkarras que la del otro dia ya se la deben haber fumao


----------



## Hagen (22 Oct 2008)

Me voy que tengo reunión............. a ver que haceis en la proxima media hora


----------



## Garrafone (22 Oct 2008)

-500 puntos 

Dow -94


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2008)

Repsol a 15.66 -14,3%
Santander 8.62 - 6.5 %

IBEX 9270 puntos, -500 puntos hoy

Nos hundimos!!!


----------



## dillei (22 Oct 2008)

cuantos decian que era el momento de comprar???

Voy a reflotar el hilo de los false bottom


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2008)

Castrón dijo:


> que pasa que vamos a por la mayor caida de la prehistoria otra vez de puta madre a ver si les inyectan otra dosis a los yonkarras que la del otro dia ya se la deben haber fumao




Hoy no inyectan nada, sólo nos hundimos nosotros!!!


----------



## shoah (22 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Hoy no inyectan nada, sólo nos hundimos nosotros!!!



Dios, eso da miedo...


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2008)

Muldeeeer, donde está su análisis.... 




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

13 de julio del 200*5*, Santander cerraba a 8,60€

Estamos en mínimos de 3años y 3 meses... :

Viva los bonos convertibles!!!!!

Saludos....


----------



## belier (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder? Scully? Necesitais linternas?


----------



## Caída a Plomo (22 Oct 2008)

Caemos a Plomo


----------



## NosTrasladamus (22 Oct 2008)

Que empiece la diversión!!!
*9.275,30 (10:54 h) -5,31% -519,70*


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2008)

El problema es que hoy no tocaba bajar tanto. Si mañana los otros mercados se hunden, nosotros iremos detrás, y habremos bajado al infierno dos días seguidos...
Ojo al IBEX que acaba la semana en ochomiles xD

PD: Mierda está todo tan barato que dan ganas de entrar xD hay que mantener la cabeza fría que maána se puede repetir la bajada ...


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

A ver..un poco de tranquilidad....y un poco de sentido común.....

Puede ser que todo venga por los problemas en Latinoamerica(Argentina)????... sería bastante coherente.... si a eso le sumamaos que la gente aún tiene un pánico tremendo...pues toca bajada....ahora espero que no rompamos los minimos anuales por alla los 8900 creo....que si no.... al fondo y mas alla...

Mulder....pon algo de tu parte ....


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> A ver..un poco de tranquilidad....y un poco de sentido común.....
> 
> Puede ser que todo venga por los problemas en Latinoamerica(Argentina)????... sería bastante coherente.... si a eso le sumamaos que la gente aún tiene un pánico tremendo...pues toca bajada....ahora espero que no rompamos los minimos anuales por alla los 8900 creo....que si no.... al fondo y mas alla...
> 
> Mulder....pon algo de tu parte ....



Creo que está leyéndose unas obras completas antes de volver a postear... 



Saludos


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (22 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> El problema es que hoy no tocaba bajar tanto. Si mañana los otros mercados se hunden, nosotros iremos detrás, y habremos bajado al infierno dos días seguidos...
> Ojo al IBEX que acaba la semana en ochomiles xD



pues cuidadín, que la montaña es muy traicionera


----------



## fmartin (22 Oct 2008)

Lo de hoy sólo se salva si Sarko llama a ZP para que vaya a su fiesta de cumple....


----------



## Jose Hinojosa Cobacho (22 Oct 2008)

El G14, la banca y todos los demás miembros del IBEX agradecen tu contribución, son sólo 10€. Compra tu camiseta, apadrina a un inversor:

<center>
<img src="http://lh5.ggpht.com/crisis.inmobiliaria/SM55WPQKy1I/AAAAAAAACk0/BVA2v5E_jQI/s800/camiseta_02.jpg" /></center>


----------



## EL FARAON (22 Oct 2008)

Solo faltan 5 paginas para que este post llegue a las *666 paginas*, no es por ser supersticioso pero el IBEX se hunde a marchas forzadas y no hay quien lo pare.


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2008)

Repsol ahora mismo da una rentabilidad por dividendos de 1,2 eur (esperado), el año pasado dieron 1 eur. Al precio actual de 15.7 eur/acción es un *7.6% de rentabilidad!!*

(he cerrado la página del banco para que no haya tentaciones jajajaja)


----------



## Casiano (22 Oct 2008)

Joder, salgo un momento y me encuentro ahora con que vamos en el -5,11% Creo que hoy volvemos a los "viejos" tiempos


----------



## kemao2 (22 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Repsol ahora mismo da una rentabilidad por dividendos de 1,2 eur (esperado), el año pasado dieron 1 eur. Al precio actual de 15.7 eur/acción es un *7.6% de rentabilidad!!*
> 
> (he cerrado la página del banco para que no haya tentaciones jajajaja)





Argentina, siempre Argentina ........ hay cosas que nunca cambian,


----------



## Castrón (22 Oct 2008)

esto es un timo hijos de puta todo lo que no sea una caida por encima de 7 por ciento no tiene relevancia


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a las 11:35; -5,73%

9233 puntos





Saludos


----------



## SNB4President (22 Oct 2008)

Los futuros del DJI bajan ya más del 1%. Ya sé que no es muy indicativo, pues ayer bajaban un 1,5-2% y luego se mantuvo casi plano hasta el rebote y hundimiento final, pero evidentemente el efecto se nota en los mercados europeos... lo del Ibex sí que parece más reacción de la bajada de ayer de Argentina, que afecta a valores que tienen mucho peso en el índice.


----------



## fmartin (22 Oct 2008)




----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

Hoy tengo un dia muy liado, estoy en la pausa de 5 minutos para el cafe. Me voy un momento y la liais parda... con valores suspendidos y todo... :


----------



## Casiano (22 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> he Acertao En Mi Previsión, Soy Un Crack, Menuo Peazo Broker Estoy Hecho!!!
> 
> Por Si No Lo Recordais Mi Previsión, Segun Mi Análisis Bursatil Tésnico Patentado, Era Que Con El Vix Escacharrao Y El Timing Jodio Y Como Quiera Que Un Huevo Se Me Había Quedao Lateral Y Encima La Pilila Se Me Había Puesto En Subida Vertical Y Si A Eso Le Añadiamos La Jodía Volatilidad Y El Pánico De Los Especulatas, Esto Me Hizo Llegar A La Conclusión De Que Estariamos Ante Un Escenario De De Caida Vertical *pabajo, pabajooooo!!! Y He Acertao, Ji, Ji, Ji...* :d



Enhorabuena!!!


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2008)

*Repsol 15.55 -15% *

Acojonante


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2008)

No habia alguien por el foro que recomendó comprar gamesas a 27 €... 




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a las 11:42; -6,29%

9179 puntos





Saludos


----------



## arrhenius (22 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> No habia alguien por el foro que recomendó comprar gamesas a 27 €...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



juraria que azkunaveteya, pero habria que tirar de hemeroteca y no tengo ganas..


----------



## Räikkonen (22 Oct 2008)

> No habia alguien por el foro que recomendó comprar gamesas a 27 €...



Tambien habia un iluminao que decia que el Ibex acabaria el año en torno a los 17.000...


----------



## iacalula (22 Oct 2008)

¡Qué buena pinta tienen estas curvas!. Espero que al final no nos defraude.


----------



## Ajoporro (22 Oct 2008)

No se os preocupéis, las bajadas, menos de -7%, no son relevantes. Sólo llevamos el -6,50%, aún falta pasustarnos.


----------



## Holocausto2008 (22 Oct 2008)

Vamos a ver el IBEX en 7.000 puntos antes de que acabe el año.


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Oct 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> juraria que azkunaveteya, pero habria que tirar de hemeroteca y no tengo ganas..



yo no caballero, yo dije que tecnicamente me lo estaba pensando, pero nunca dije un valor... asi que no manipule

dije que no volvia a bolsa HASTA NAVIDADES Y NO SÉ DE QUÉ AÑO!!


----------



## oscahie (22 Oct 2008)

¿Hay algún hilo del foro en el que se esté comentando el tema este de Argentina? No he visto nada al respecto...


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Oct 2008)

mire mis previsiones del ibex a 6000 y entonces me comenta, gracias... por de pronto este mes como sigamos así 8000 en breve


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo no caballero, yo dije que tecnicamente me lo estaba pensando, pero nunca dije un valor... asi que no manipule
> 
> dije que no volvia a bolsa HASTA NAVIDADES Y NO SÉ DE QUÉ AÑO!!



No, creo que el avispado inversoh era el gran *luismarple*... 



Saludos


----------



## twetter (22 Oct 2008)

Holocausto2008 dijo:


> Vamos a ver el IBEX en 7.000 puntos antes de que acabe el año.



Norrrrrrr.Antes de que acabe el dia, ya lo vereis
saludos,
twetter


----------



## Parmenides (22 Oct 2008)

No sé si lo habéis posteado ya, pero en bolsamanía dicen que es debido al tufo que pega Argentina:

¿Qué pasa? La amenaza de quiebra en Argentina hunde al Ibex35 (ver vídeo)

22/10/2008 - 11:06 - MADRID, 22 OCT. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- El Ibex35 se desploma más de un 5% porque un nuevo factor negativo ha entrado en escena. El plan del Gobierno argentino para nacionalizar los planes de pensiones privados del país ha tenido un efecto muy negativo en el panorama internacional, ya que esta operación fue realizada justo en 2001, antes de la crisis del ‘Corralito’ que obligó al país a declararse en suspensión de pagos al no poder hacer frente a una deuda de $95.000 millones.

La presidenta Cristina Kirchner ha comentado que su intención es nacionalizar los planes de pensiones privados para proteger a los trabajadores y a los jubilados, pero los inversores temen lo peor. Los planes de pensiones privados están valorados en unos $29.000 millones. Entre los bancos que operan este sector, se encuentran el BBVA y el banco británico HSBC.

La amenaza de suspensión de pagos en Argentina está afectando de manera muy negativa al Ibex35, que ahora mismo cae el doble que el resto de bolsas europeas, que acumulan pérdidas superiores al 2%. Destacan las pérdidas para Repsol, que se desploma más de un 10% por su exposición a Argentina a través de su filial YPF. Pero los grandes valores como Telefónica, BBVA y Santander también se están viendo muy afectados y caen más del 5%.

Según datos de Bloomberg, Argentina afronta pagos por valor de $7.000 millones en 2008 y de $14.000 millones en 2009. El país no tiene acceso a crédito internacional desde la crisis del ‘Corralito’ en 2001. El coste de proteger a los bonos argentinos de la quiebra subió ayer un 2,38%, hasta 32 puntos básicos. Además, el índice Merval de la bolsa argentina se desplomó un 11%.

Según informa el diario argentina Clarín, el proyecto de Ley entrará en vigencia a partir del 1 de enero y supone eliminar la jubilación privada mediante un traspaso automático del sistema privado al estatal. El proyecto debe ser aprobado por el Congreso.

Por último, también hay noticias negativas para Santander, que ha tocado mínimos anuales al perder los 9 euros por acción. El Mundo afirma hoy que podría tener pérdidas de 400 millones de euros en su unidad de banca de inversión Banif por su exposición a Lehman Brothers. Esta noticia provoca que las acciones de Santander caigan un 7%.

Por lo tanto, habrá que estar muy atentos a cualquier noticia que llegue desde Argentina, ya que puede suponer un factor negativo extra para la renta variable española. Ahora mismo, el Ibex35 cae un 5,19%, hasta 9.291 puntos.

C.P.O.


----------



## Julito (22 Oct 2008)

¿¿Bobojista??

¿Donde te has metido?


----------



## arrhenius (22 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo no caballero, yo dije que tecnicamente me lo estaba pensando, pero nunca dije un valor... asi que no manipule
> 
> dije que no volvia a bolsa HASTA NAVIDADES Y NO SÉ DE QUÉ AÑO!!



mis disculpas caballero, me habra fallado la memoria


----------



## TIPOA (22 Oct 2008)

Ya lo veis.. la culpa siempre de America
ya sea del norte o del sur, 
pelotas fuera


----------



## Snake (22 Oct 2008)

Julito dijo:


> ¿¿Bobojista??
> 
> ¿Donde te has metido?



Están chupándose las po... con A&C, Bipotecado, ZZZ... en el hilo del yuri


----------



## Ajoporro (22 Oct 2008)

¿ Cómo se va a llamar a todo esto, el " efecto tango", " el efeto gaucho" o, simplemente, "el corralito dos" ?


----------



## Holocausto2008 (22 Oct 2008)

Ajoporro dijo:


> ¿ Cómo se va a llamar a todo esto, el " efecto tango", " el efeto gaucho" o, simplemente, "el corralito dos" ?



Efecto DYC


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Oct 2008)

despues de ver el grafico de gamesa, tiene pinta de o para de caer o se va a 11 y luego sobre los 8....

quien es el accionista de gamesa? cajas vascas, bbva e iberdrola...


hago una porra a que iberdrola se lanza a por ella si cae a 8


----------



## arrhenius (22 Oct 2008)

De todos modos,e n mi defensa dire que yo recordaba este mensaje de 10/09/2008


azkunaveteya dijo:


> y las europeas como van....
> 
> VAYA OSTION LAS ENERGETICAS... iberdrola me gusta mucho.... y gamesa tambien.... para el rebote del gato en llamas



no recomendo comprarlasm, y no lo recomendo a largo, y no lo recomendo a un precio concreto, asi que efectivamente me equivoque, sin embargo si que has manifestado que te gustaba gamesa (cuando estaba a 27€ mas o menos)


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Oct 2008)

como van los futuros de USA y Argentina?



arrhenius dijo:


> De todos modos,e n mi defensa dire que yo recordaba este mensaje de 10/09/2008
> 
> 
> no recomendo comprarlasm, y no lo recomendo a largo, y no lo recomendo a un precio concreto, asi que efectivamente me equivoque, sin embargo si que has manifestado que te gustaba gamesa (cuando estaba a 27€ mas o menos)



*PARA EL REBOTE DEL GATO EN LLAMAS!!! *como verá compré en dos veces iberdrolas varias y salí en 3 dias...

mantengo: Gamesa me sigue gustando PERO PARA ENTRAR y SALIR ganando algo

y visto Renovables para volver a entrar... a ver sus resultados...


y este es de hace 14 dias:



azkunaveteya dijo:


> tienes ese link para ponerlo en unos meses?
> 
> yo preparo liquidez para entrar en alguna del circulo vicioso vagco: ibr-ibe-gam... en cuanto caigan otro 6-7%


----------



## shoah (22 Oct 2008)

Argentina caia un 11%, no?


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> De todos modos,e n mi defensa dire que yo recordaba este mensaje de 10/09/2008
> 
> 
> no recomendo comprarlasm, y no lo recomendo a largo, y no lo recomendo a un precio concreto, asi que efectivamente me equivoque, sin embargo si que has manifestado que te gustaba gamesa (cuando estaba a 27€ mas o menos)



Yo le dije a nosequien hace tiempo que cuando bajaran a 12€ que comprara pero...


*DONDE DIJE DIEGO...* 




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2008)

La Ostia Madre del amor bendito, Repsol, uno de los 5 grandes del IBEX, una de las pocas riquezas que le quedan a este país:


*12:14 22/10/2008 REPSOL 15.36 eur -16,5%*


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

Veo un soporte bastante fuerte en 9112 en el IBEX....como superemos es soporte....miedo me da....


----------



## dillei (22 Oct 2008)

seacock dijo:


> Lo más grave es que hoy por primera vez la bolsa españa sí va a "su bola"
> 
> Nosotros nos caemos y los demás se quedan en -2,-3%



Eso es porque no estamos invitados


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Veo un soporte bastante fuerte en 9112 en el IBEX....como superemos es soporte....miedo me da....



el soporte era 9400 decian los ejpertos.... que si perdia ese nivel... igual hasta 8000.... solo estamos a 11% de los 8000


----------



## TIPOA (22 Oct 2008)

Che viste....


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Oct 2008)

antes de ayer en intereconomia radio a eso de las 18.45 aprox.:

un tio decia que la bolsa iba a 6000 o asi...

otro ejperto decia que "algunos deberian hacerse controles de alcohol o drogas" en referencia al que habló antes..


otro analisto decia COMPRA telefonica... y el siguiente la ve en 10 euros....


con eso os digo como está el panorama


----------



## shoah (22 Oct 2008)

Parece que se ha estabilizado un poco, no?

No es que sea poca caída, pero no creo que baje mucho más a lo largo del día...


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> antes de ayer en intereconomia radio a eso de las 18.45 aprox.:
> 
> un tio decia que la bolsa iba a 6000 o asi...



Yo reafirmo lo que dije hace ya tiempo; el suelo estara sobre los 7.000 si la cosa no se desmadra mucho.

Si se desmadra... 6.000, o incluso 5.000


----------



## TIPOA (22 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> Parece que se ha estabilizado un poco, no?
> 
> No es que sea poca caída, pero no creo que baje mucho más a lo largo del día...




más, más. yo quiero más

una porrita???
8,4%


----------



## Holocausto2008 (22 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Yo reafirmo lo que dije hace ya tiempo; el suelo estara sobre los 7.000 si la cosa no se desmadra mucho.
> 
> Si se desmadra... 6.000, o incluso 5.000



Lo suscribo


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Oct 2008)

porra?

hoy cerramos








por cierto bkt y sabadell aguantan no?


banesto que hizo al final con urbis? dio pasta?


----------



## kalapa (22 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> Che viste....



¿ Pero que mierda de enlace has puesto, hamijo ?
Ponlo bien, hostias.


----------



## burbufo (22 Oct 2008)

en esa url sustituye los asteriscos por la palabra prohibida en la publicacion s-c-r-i-p-t


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> más, más. yo quiero más
> 
> una porrita???
> 8,4%



Ya echaba de menos la emoción en este foro...

La porra es que acabamos en verde....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Oct 2008)

Yo había preguntado qué pasaba con Repsol y lo que pasaba era que Vallehermoso estaba intentando hermosear la cotización.

Deben estar contentos, 3 días seguidos para subir Repsol de 15,5 a 18 y en dos horas todo a tomar por culo. 

Ahora en serio, ¿esta gente son gilipollas o qué?, ¿por qué no venden el 20% aunque sea con pérdidas y cierran la empresa de una puta vez?, que no lo vean los de Vallehermoso tiene un pase, pero que no lo vean los bancos que le han prestado el dinero...

Señores de Vallehermoso, humillen de una vez, van a quebrarrrrr, mejor dejar un pufo de 10 que uno de 20...


----------



## EL CORRAL DE LA PACHECA (22 Oct 2008)

*Por Si Sirve De Ayuda...*

Argentina [Imprimir] SERENITY MARKETS 


El credit default de Argentina cotiza a 3.000. Es decir para garantizar el cobro de 10.000.000 de dólares de deuda a Argentina a 5 años, hay que pagar 3.000.000 de dólares al año. Vamos que el mercado descuenta muy alta posibilidad de default.


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

EL CORRAL DE LA PACHECA dijo:


> Argentina [Imprimir] SERENITY MARKETS
> 
> 
> El credit default de Argentina cotiza a 3.000. Es decir para garantizar el cobro de 10.000.000 de dólares de deuda a Argentina a 5 años, hay que pagar 3.000.000 de dólares al año. Vamos que el mercado descuenta muy alta posibilidad de default.



La OSTIA!!!!!......nuevo corralito!!!!!!.....a sumarse a Islandia....:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Yo reafirmo lo que dije hace ya tiempo; el suelo estara sobre los 7.000 si la cosa no se desmadra mucho.
> 
> Si se desmadra... 6.000, o incluso 5.000




Pues yo creo que no hay suelo :

Esto va a seguir bajando mientras los mutual funds y bancos sigan liquidando posiciones. El analisis técnico lo podéis olvidar durante las bajadas...


Por cierto: ¿Ande anda Mulder? ¿Sigue alcista?


----------



## kemao2 (22 Oct 2008)

EL CORRAL DE LA PACHECA dijo:


> Argentina [Imprimir] SERENITY MARKETS
> 
> 
> El credit default de Argentina cotiza a 3.000. Es decir para garantizar el cobro de 10.000.000 de dólares de deuda a Argentina a 5 años, hay que pagar 3.000.000 de dólares al año. Vamos que el mercado descuenta muy alta posibilidad de default.





COmo dijo Rbotic en La bolsa de Hispavista, ya no solo caen grandes bancos sino paises enteros, y EEUU se salva por su tamaño, pero tras islandia va HUngria y Argentina. 


¿Y a estos quien los rescata?¿El FMI y Banco MUndial?


----------



## Fuego azul (22 Oct 2008)

Joder, joder, que mal va, esto para abajo, a ver donde toca techo.

Espero que no salga Botin pidiendo rescates, despues de lo chulo que se puso hace poco, que a él no hace falte que le rescate nadie, igual le compra le banco un jeque arabe y vemos a todos los de las oficinas con burka.


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

Argentina la salvara alguien???...porque despues del corralito del 2001.... le bloquearon del FMI,no???....


----------



## lobomalo (22 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> La Ostia Madre del amor bendito, Repsol, uno de los 5 grandes del IBEX, una de las pocas riquezas que le quedan a este país:
> 
> 
> *12:14 22/10/2008 REPSOL 15.36 eur -16,5%*



Y que le pasara a SACYR que necesitaba nuevas garantias si repsol bajaba de de 20 leuros???!!!


.... pregunto????.
..
.
.


----------



## belier (22 Oct 2008)

lobomalo dijo:


> Y que le pasara a SACYR que necesitaba nuevas garantias si repsol bajaba de de 20 leuros???!!!
> 
> 
> .... pregunto????.
> ...



Los acreedores deben estar esperando a que otro reclame las garantías adicionales. Supongo que saben que SyV es el 20% de Repsol y un montón de deudas impagables.


----------



## Casiano (22 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> A mi tambien me reventó esa chulería en su tono de voz, en sus respuestas, en su porte chulesco, de pie, gesticulando con las manos amendrentando, presumiendo de que la cosa no iba con él, que si él era mas guapo que nadie porque no había cometido excesos, de hecho todos los que salieron en informe semanal tiraban balones fuera y decían que ellos de crisis, nada de nada, pandilla de hipocritas, falsos y usureros...
> 
> Y encima sale ayer ZP y aseguró hasta 6 veces que *ESPAÑA ESTARIA EN LA REUNION CONSTITUYENTE DEL NUEVO SISTEMA FINANCIERO POR RAZONES OBJETIVAS* y dijo que como muestra el hecho de que han caido bancos gigantes financieros en EEUU y aquí en Ejpain, *NO HA QUEBRADO NI LA MAS PEQUEÑA DE LAS CAJAS!!!* Hayyyyyyyyyy, ZP, ZP, como te vamos a recordar estas palabras, tú y tu colega Rajoy, pasareis a la historia como los dos políticos que lapidaron mas de 100.000 millones de euros de los contribuyentes españoles, vais a hundir al estado al pornerlo como último garante de los empufados bancos, no os habeis dado cuenta todavía que el barco tiene un agujero inmenso y con parches no vais a evitar que se hunda, tan ciegos estaís...



Más que ciegos, joder!:


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a las 13:21; -6,87% 


9122 points



*YEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAA.... *




Saludos


----------



## belier (22 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 13:02:23 
9.176,80 -6,31

Menudo empujoncito en un momento... :


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2008)

belier dijo:


> Los acreedores deben estar esperando a que otro reclame las garantías adicionales. Supongo que saben que SyV es el 20% de Repsol y un montón de deudas impagables.



Sacyr necesita nuevas garantías si Repsol baja de *21,8 eur*

De momento lo último que se sabe es que quieren cerrar la venta de Itínere en Octubre, eso deben ser unos 4000 millones (su deuda son unos 18000).

El gobierno debe estar presionando para que no se venda Repsol. El posible comprador de Repsol debería comprar además el 12% que tiene la Caixa en Repsol, le obligarían a comprar el "pack".

Y en eso están, con sus tiras y aflojas, pero al final todo caerá por su propio peso, ¿Aguantará Sacyr?


----------



## PutinReloaded (22 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Argentina la salvara alguien???...porque despues del corralito del 2001.... le bloquearon del FMI,no???....



A lo mejor va Rusia con la chequera, como hizo con Islandia, o China, o las dos. OPA a la trastienda del Tío Sam!


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

lobomalo dijo:


> Y que le pasara a SACYR que necesitaba nuevas garantias si repsol bajaba de de 20 leuros???!!!
> 
> 
> .... pregunto????.
> ...



Buena pregunta... SACYR no solo esta tocada porque su sector de negocio esta paralizado. Tambien por la caida de valores de REPSOL, y de ella misma, SACYR.

Esta misma historia ya la hemos vivido antes... y ya sabeis cual es el resultado final.

Por cierto, hoy ha estado apunto de perder los 8 euros por titulo...


----------



## belier (22 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> Wachovia
> 
> Da resultados de -2,23$ exluyendo extraordinarios, -11,18 incluidos. Mucho peor de lo esperado que eran +0,02$.



A ver como le sienta esto al Down Jones... :

EDIT: Inauguro la página maldita...


----------



## Snake (22 Oct 2008)

EL CORRAL DE LA PACHECA dijo:


> Argentina [Imprimir] SERENITY MARKETS
> 
> 
> El credit default de Argentina cotiza a 3.000. Es decir para garantizar el cobro de 10.000.000 de dólares de deuda a Argentina a 5 años, hay que pagar 3.000.000 de dólares al año. Vamos que el mercado descuenta muy alta posibilidad de default.



Esto es brutal, la 2ª quiebra de Argentina en pocos años está ya aquí :


----------



## Dazis (22 Oct 2008)

Estamos en la página del diablo, 666, para aquellos supersticiosos.


----------



## ¿quién a sido? (22 Oct 2008)

*Yo estuve en la página 666.*



*Y el IBEX35 con un pie en los 8xxx*


----------



## urisamir (22 Oct 2008)

Puede tener que ver el porrón de hoy con los CDS de Lehman?: (además se ha hecho publica ya la noticia de BANIF...)


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

Es verdad! La 666! :ekk: Bueno, debe aparecer aqui... 

SACYR


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Oct 2008)

Hoy el S&P 500 a 666


----------



## bah (22 Oct 2008)

y el ibex acariciando el *-666*






el día de la bestia


----------



## urisamir (22 Oct 2008)

> SERENITY MARKETS



Me encanta este nombre en días como hoy...


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

Joder...que rompemos el soporte de los 9112....!!

Es la pag....666


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> ya está---- NUEVA SEMANA NEGRA
> 
> será el 22 de octubre



Como sabías que pasaría hoy?????? ::

Saludos...

Edito para poner que lo dijiste el 15/10...


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2008)

*13:22 22 Octubre 2008 
IBEX -666 puntos !!!

"SERÁ EN OCTUBRE!!*​


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Joder...que rompemos el soporte de los 9112....!!
> 
> Es la pag....666



Para mi es la 333, ampliaros los post en "mis opciones"... 



Saludos


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (22 Oct 2008)

*me parto de risa*

Celebremos pues.


----------



## shoah (22 Oct 2008)

Alguien dijo en el foro que sería hoy.

Aunque ya no sé si sabía algo, o si como cada día lo dice uno diferente a alguno le tocará la china


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

Joder.....-7,02%!!!


----------



## Skizored (22 Oct 2008)

9085 a las 13:23


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

Mierda! por uno! pero juro que durante unas decimas de segundo he visto -666

HOY HE VISTO A LA BESTIA...por cierto, ahora esta por -689 :


----------



## shoah (22 Oct 2008)

¿Cuanto debe caer para que cierren la bolsa?


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

-7,16%

Ha roto el soporte...ahora que dios nos pille confesados....


----------



## twetter (22 Oct 2008)

hacia el 8.000 y mas alla.
buzz light year


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a las 13:24; -7,18% 


9094 points


Sigan tocando... 






Saludos


----------



## fmartin (22 Oct 2008)

respuesta 10.000 al caer


----------



## Sargento Highway (22 Oct 2008)

*Tócala otra vez sam...*

<object width="425" height="344">

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gUDShxRWniw&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


Yo estuve aquí, mensaje 10.000


----------



## Skizored (22 Oct 2008)

Hoy bajamos del 9.000

Mierda por 1


----------



## quaver (22 Oct 2008)

13:25 Ibex 35 9.098,00 -7,12 

Acariciando los 8000 otra vez...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> ¿Cuanto debe caer para que cierren la bolsa?



Lo he puesto en la página anterior, fue donjuli...

Saludos...


----------



## Ajoporro (22 Oct 2008)

El Ibex se parece hoy a una sima que hay en mi pueblo, en la que tiras una piedra y te quedas con cara de gili esperando oir el golpe contra el suelo, pero no lo oyes, cae y cae y cae. Qué buenos ratos pasé en mi niñez imaginando dónde estaba el suelo de la sima.


----------



## JMK (22 Oct 2008)

Menudo hostia que se están dando los que hayan entrado esperando un milagro.


----------



## speculum speculorum (22 Oct 2008)

Veo un soporte en 8919 y otro en 8820. El primero lo toca seguro antes de que abra WS. Dependiendo de WS podría romper el segundo y tendríamos algo así como el abismo de Helm ante nosotros. No creo que hoy sea el día del apocalipsis. Lo veo cerrando hoy entorno a los 9300.


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2008)

*MULDEEEEERRRRRR... CABRÓN...* 




Saludos


----------



## shoah (22 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo he puesto en la página anterior, fue donjuli...
> 
> Saludos...



Juraría que tu respuesta a es a mi pregunta o comentario de que alguien dijo que sería hoy, y no a mi pregunta del cierre de bolsa, no? je je je


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

La bestia esta entre nosotros...


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

Estos días me ha tocado estar medio ausente del foro ¿que le vamos a hacer?

La tarde parece que va a ser más vertical que la mañana, no paramos a respirar en ningún soporte, era a esto a lo que me refería cuando decía vertical, aunque es evidente que me equivoqué en la dirección, de todas formas me parece que los que mueven el mercado tampoco tenían muy clara la dirección al principio.

Hoy ha vuelto a aparecer una señal de cambio de tendencia que confirmaremos esta tarde, pero eso es porque estamos cayendo a plomo, entre las últimas horas de hoy o la apertura de mañana volveremos a subir para recuperar algo, en este caso se tratará de una subida en montaña rusa que nos llevará a los niveles de los días anteriores, a partir de ahí volveremos a caer sin remedio hasta niveles más bajos que cualquiera de los que alcancemos hoy.

No doy cotas porque la cuesta abajo de hoy nos va a obligar a rehacer ligeramente el gráfico exagerando la bajada y dejando la subida prevista para mañana en algo menos que una recuperación de niveles.

Supongo que ahora nadie piensa que mañana subiremos ¿a que sí?


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

A ver como despierta la bolsa Argentina hoy...porque depende de como...puede aun dinamitar mas el IBEX....


----------



## Parmenides (22 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> *Pues yo creo que no hay suelo* :
> 
> Esto va a seguir bajando mientras los mutual funds y bancos sigan liquidando posiciones. El analisis técnico lo podéis olvidar durante las bajadas...
> 
> ...



Que alguien ponga la escena de Eddie Murphy en "El chico de oro":
"...quiere que piense que no hay suelo, para que me asuste y me vaya...pero sí hay suelo!!!" Tira una moneda y se queda esperando a escuchar el tintineo contra el suelo. Pero no oye nada de nada. "Oye!!!! AQUÍ NO HAY SUELO!!!"
:


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> La tarde parece que va a ser más vertical que la mañana,




*Mis gamesas y mis repsoleees...* :




Saludos


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

Parmenides dijo:


> Que alguien ponga la escena de Eddie Murphy en "El chico de oro":
> "...quiere que piense que no hay suelo, para que me asuste y me vaya...pero sí hay suelo!!!" Tira una moneda y se queda esperando a escuchar el tintineo contra el suelo. Pero no oye nada de nada. "Oye!!!! AQUÍ NO HAY SUELO!!!"
> :



Je... pues si Mr. Peterpan2006 no hace un video de eso, tal y como lo has descrito tu, lo hare yo...


----------



## shoah (22 Oct 2008)

rocket dijo:


> je... Pues Si Mr. Peterpan2006 No Hace Un Video De Eso, Tal Y Como Lo Has Descrito Tu, Lo Hare Yo... :d



Por Diossssssss, Quiero Verlooo 


Por cierto, Santander a -8.08... a 3 céntimos del supuesto soporte...(8.53)


----------



## TomCat (22 Oct 2008)

Ibex A las 13:36 : 9.142,30 Down 652,70 (6,66%) (el porcentaje de la bestia)


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

Se me ha olvidado decir algo respecto al Ibex, esta semana pensando en alcista me puse a analizar acciones del Ibex a ver si entraba en alguna. Me he quedado horrorizado de lo que he visto, empresas que valían tanto y su destino es desvalorizarse a más del 75% en solo estos meses.

Lo del Ibex es muy, pero que muy serio, ni siquiera pensando en alcista dejaba de horrorizarme. Hay cuatro empresas mal contadas que se salvan, pero con esta bajada general de índices, no valen la pena.

Telefónica y Santander están entre los agraciados a bajar a plomo, eso arrastrará más al Ibex hacia abajo aunque nos lo dejará donde debe estar, desinflado.

Ya no doy timings, pero esta situación debería durar hasta principios de noviembre, a partir de ahí ya haremos un nuevo análisis para ver que sale.


----------



## Parmenides (22 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> Por Diossssssss, Quiero Verlooo
> 
> 
> Por cierto, Santander a -8.08... a 3 céntimos del supuesto soporte...(8.53)



Imagináos la cara de gilipol.as de Eddi Murphy de los ochenta, esperando a que la moneda toque el suelo. Además el texto es el que digo (más o menos), vamos que no hace falta doblarlo ni nada. Sólo algo del tipo (inversoh español realizando análisis técnico del ibex35)


----------



## Hagen (22 Oct 2008)

La habeis liado parda!!!!!!!!!!!!

Y mañana a bajar, despues de esto veremos como los ahorradores se terminan de salir..... Y sin ver suelo


----------



## Jose Hinojosa Cobacho (22 Oct 2008)

Felicidades Sargento Highway, ha sido agraciado con los siguientes premios:

1.- Camiseta conmemorativa del mensaje 10.000 en este hilo

<center>
<img src="http://lh6.ggpht.com/crisis.inmobiliaria/SP8RLTLpkWI/AAAAAAAADBg/bQVr89QN-V0/s800/10000.jpg" /><br><br>
</center>

2.- Gorra con el tochovista mensaje de "*Será en Octubre*"

<center>
<img src="http://lh4.ggpht.com/crisis.inmobiliaria/SM_mPt-KHyI/AAAAAAAACmw/8ZIJ_FsoIwY/s800/gorra.jpg" /></center>

Calopez le indicará la manera de recoger el premio


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

Por cierto, he visto un pequeño error en el análisis y he tenido que rehacerlo:

- El suelo para el Eurostoxx es 1953 (ahora estamos en 2490).
- Mañana es posible que subamos algo, pero para los días siguientes caeremos mucho más.
- La fiesta de verdad aun no ha empezado, lo de hoy es sólo el calentamiento de motores.

Ahí queda eso.


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, he visto un pequeño error en el análisis y he tenido que rehacerlo:
> 
> - El suelo para el Eurostoxx es 1953 (ahora estamos en 2490).
> - Mañana es posible que subamos algo, pero para los días siguientes caeremos mucho más.
> ...



Y lo dice el optimista del Ibex, ojo! Ahora si que me he acojonado. Sera finalmente en Octubre... :


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2008)

Repsol 15,25eur -17,3%

tengo que controlarme, no compraré, no compraré!! xD


----------



## Supertramp-a (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, he visto un pequeño error en el análisis y he tenido que rehacerlo:
> 
> - El suelo para el Eurostoxx es 1953 (ahora estamos en 2490).
> - Mañana es posible que subamos algo, pero para los días siguientes caeremos mucho más.
> ...



Welcome to dark side


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, he visto un pequeño error en el análisis y he tenido que rehacerlo:
> 
> - El suelo para el Eurostoxx es 1953 (ahora estamos en 2490).
> - Mañana es posible que subamos algo, pero para los días siguientes caeremos mucho más.
> ...




Caramba....ahora me has "acojonao"....para tu decir que caeremos mas....es que la cosa esta muy mal!!!!.....::


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (22 Oct 2008)

os lo dije.... no me creisteis.... iba a ser el 22 de octubre....y aun no ha acabado


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Y lo dice el optimista del Ibex, ojo! Ahora si que me he acojonado. Sera finalmente en Octubre... :



Por favor, no me relaciones con el Ibex 

Por otra parte, aun queda una remota posibilidad de que ese escenario no se cumpla, así que no estoy totalmente decantado por el lado bajista, creo que faltan un par de días para confirmar este extremo.

El escenario bajista que estoy planteando me parece muy madmaxista, aunque no irreal. si se baja estoy bastante seguro de que será así como lo he pintado.


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> El escenario bajista que estoy planteando me parece muy madmaxista, aunque no irreal. si se baja estoy bastante seguro de que será así como lo he pintado.



:::

madmaxista?????.... Explicate.... porque eso me suena a Mel Gibson plantando patatitas pa comer....


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (22 Oct 2008)

os lo dije.... no me creisteis.... iba a ser el 22 de octubre....y aun no ha acabado


----------



## Morototeo (22 Oct 2008)

caguensos.....

*6.66* el ibex.... JAJAJA, el numero del diablo.... que risa ma daoooo casi me meo todo...

* 9.142,30 -6,66%




(14:18)*


----------



## un marronazo (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Por favor, no me relaciones con el Ibex
> 
> Por otra parte, aun queda una remota posibilidad de que ese escenario no se cumpla, así que no estoy totalmente decantado por el lado bajista, creo que faltan un par de días para confirmar este extremo.
> 
> El escenario bajista que estoy planteando me parece muy madmaxista, aunque no irreal. si se baja estoy bastante seguro de que será así como lo he pintado.



yo desde hace días tengo un noseque queseyo en el estómago.: es como cuando intuyes un peligro. No os riais que os conozco. esto es algo muy serio. es instinto de supervivencia creo, pero desde hace ya días tengo un mal rollo que no te cuento. NO SE NADA DE BOLSA, pero la intuición es la de salvar lo que se pueda, vienen tiempo duros. y lo peor es que no estamos acostumbrados a pasarlo mal.


----------



## percebe (22 Oct 2008)

¿Pero es que uno, no se puede pasar un dia tranquilo?
joder minimos del dia en 9097 o ¿lo he mirado yo mal?


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

QUOTE=donjuli2002;1158784]os lo dije.... no me creisteis.... iba a ser el 22 de octubre....y aun no ha acabado[/QUOTE]

Pa ti.....

Ver archivo adjunto 4947


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

BSCH HACE MÍNIMO EN 8,38€!!!

LO HABEIS LEIDO BIEN, MÍNIMOS DE LOS ÚLTIMOS 4 AÑOS!!!! :

Saludos...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> La tarde parece que va a ser más vertical que la mañana, no paramos a respirar en ningún soporte, era a esto a lo que me refería cuando decía vertical, aunque es evidente que me equivoqué en la dirección, de todas formas me parece que los que mueven el mercado tampoco tenían muy clara la dirección al principio.



Este tío es la tracaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Por mucho que le critiquemos es un indicador cojonudo. Basta hacer lo contrario de lo que predice. En la última semana estaríamos en un +20-30% :


Bueno ahora en serio. Vuelve a cundir el miedo. Si de aquí al viernes se transforma en pánico (moderado) entonces el viernes puede ser buen momento para meterse y vender el lunes. Los "Monday effect" están funcionando muy bien últimamente.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (22 Oct 2008)

ostia al sr bota pequeña le van a saltar las lagrimas


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> yo desde hace días tengo un noseque queseyo en el estómago.: es como cuando intuyes un peligro. No os riais que os conozco. esto es algo muy serio. es instinto de supervivencia creo, pero desde hace ya días tengo un mal rollo que no te cuento. NO SE NADA DE BOLSA, pero la intuición es la de salvar lo que se pueda, vienen tiempo duros. y lo peor es que no estamos acostumbrados a pasarlo mal.



Es que eres madre y tenéis el instinto de protección más desarrollado. Por ello mismo las "madres" traders pueden ser muy buenas...


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> BSCH HACE MÍNIMO EN 8,38€!!!
> 
> LO HABEIS LEIDO BIEN, MÍNIMOS DE LOS ÚLTIMOS 4 AÑOS!!!! :
> 
> Saludos...



Con esta recesion en la que estamos entrando (dejemoslo asi... este no es el hilo de discutir eso), creo que muchos records bajistas se van a romper en los proximos dias, semanas y meses.


----------



## wolf45 (22 Oct 2008)

Ahora IBEX= 9160 points,,,,, Hoy es el dia?????????????


----------



## nemo4 (22 Oct 2008)

Tochovista se va a manifestar pronto.... Arrepentios


----------



## wolf45 (22 Oct 2008)

Apuestas:


Pierde hoy los 9000 definitivamente, o no???


----------



## dkd (22 Oct 2008)

¿Pero no decían que el problema no era de solvencia?. JOJOJO. Los inversores ya no se fían ni de su madre.


----------



## percebe (22 Oct 2008)

¿Quien sera ,sera?
carpatos:




Se habla en el mercado de un nuevo pufo que estaría a punto de estallar, debido a cortos contra dólares efectuados por miles de millones de dólares por compañías de latinoamérica. No se por qué, me temo que la exposición española a esa zona va a dar problemas durante varias semanas.


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

percebe dijo:


> ¿Quien sera ,sera?
> carpatos:
> 
> Se habla en el mercado de un nuevo pufo que estaría a punto de estallar, debido a cortos contra dólares efectuados por miles de millones de dólares por compañías de latinoamérica. No se por qué, me temo que la exposición española a esa zona va a dar problemas durante varias semanas.



Link, please???? :


----------



## wolf45 (22 Oct 2008)

Ya pueden ir metiendoles nuestro dinero, lo cogen, y siguen cerrados, enjugan deficit, y se acabo, esto se hunde.


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


Rocket dijo:


> Link, please???? :


----------



## percebe (22 Oct 2008)

Perdon se me olvido:

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2008)

* ¿compro terras?*


----------



## MundoGrua (22 Oct 2008)

nemo4 dijo:


> Tochovista se va a manifestar pronto.... Arrepentios



suscribo


----------



## wolf45 (22 Oct 2008)

En mi opinion, los mercados, estan desconfiando de los bancos, por el tenma de la nacionalizacion de Argentina, hay mucho interes bancario alli, Santander,. BBVA,,, y mas, lo pagaremos caro


----------



## TakaTaka (22 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Link, please???? :



Si este rumor se confirma...el ibex se va a la caca...tengamos en cuenta que el 50% del peso del ibex se sostenta en operaciones en latinoamerica...


----------



## MundoGrua (22 Oct 2008)

al final va a ser Argentina quien hunda el IBEX, jajajaa, vamos todavía !!!


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

TakaTaka dijo:


> Si este rumor se confirma...el ibex se va a la caca...tengamos en cuenta que el 50% del peso del ibex se sostenta en operaciones en latinoamerica...



Entonces por fin descubriremos la gran duda que todos tenemos: DONDE ESTA EL AUTENTICO SUELO DEL IBEX...


----------



## shoah (22 Oct 2008)

Lo que hace una frase de Cristina, eh?


----------



## percebe (22 Oct 2008)

Los futuros del jones pierden los 8800

Venga todo el mundo a comer, que la tarde va a estar animada


----------



## wolf45 (22 Oct 2008)

Eso pasa, por varios motivos, en primer lugar politkicos, gobiernos que obligan a inversiones en determinados paises, por temas culturales, sociales etc, y en segundo lugar, por miedo a meterse muchas veces en paises de diferente idiosincrasia.

Argentina, esta mal, muuuy mal, y encima con la Kirchner, pues ya vemos, cuando empiece en serio, a nacionalizar, nos vamos a hundir, Repsoles incluidas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

Yo lo que alucino es que Repsol y Telefónica se esten hundiendo y CRITERIA MAFIA CORP. (que tiene acciones de esas dos como churros) baje un 1,5% ???? :

Por cierto, cuidadin con el 4600 en el DAX, está a 10 puntos y es su último soporte...

Saludos...


----------



## wolf45 (22 Oct 2008)

Ahora va en serio en Expaña, atemonos los machos:


La crisis alcanza a Latinoamérica y provoca el desplome de las empresas españolas en bolsa - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Sylar (22 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> Ahora va en serio en Expaña, atemonos los machos:
> 
> 
> La crisis alcanza a Latinoamérica y provoca el desplome de las empresas españolas en bolsa - Cotizalia.com



No pue ser, si ayer mismo decia felipe gonzalez que america latina iba pasar la crisis mejor que nadie:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ga-por-una-respuesta-global-y-coordinada.html

Si es que no se como les dejan salir de casa sin mordaza...


----------



## MundoGrua (22 Oct 2008)

> *La reestatización de las jubilaciones en la Argentina golpea a la Bolsa de Madrid*
> El Ibex pierde más del 6%, muy por encima de la media europea. Por la incertidumbre que genera el proyecto de traspaso del sistema privado al de reparto en la Argentina, las acciones más castigadas son las de las compañías con negocios en el país, como Santander, Telefónica o Repsol, que llega a caer un 14%.
> 
> En un día de números rojos para las bolsas mundiales, Madrid se destaca por una caída más profunda. La mayoría de los analistas dan dos factores como principales impulsores. El primero es general y da cuenta del pesimismo por las consecuencias de la crisis financiera en la economía real. El segundo tiene origen en Buenos Aires: el temor de que se vean perjudicados los negocios de los tanques españoles en la Argentina tras la reestatización de las jubilaciones privadas.
> ...




Del diario Clarín
La reestatización de las jubilaciones en la Argentina golpea a la Bolsa de Madrid


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> Ahora va en serio en Expaña, atemonos los machos:
> 
> 
> La crisis alcanza a Latinoamérica y provoca el desplome de las empresas españolas en bolsa - Cotizalia.com



Es que es ahi donde esta la madre del cordero. Tocar Latinoamerica significa tocar el ultimo punto fuerte de la economia espanyola... ya que todas las grandes tienen gran parte del negocio ahi.

Pues al final si que va a ser todo como un gran domino bancario - empresarial - corporativo... :


----------



## speculum speculorum (22 Oct 2008)

El problema no es el fondo de pensiones Argentino, el problema es que esto es el canario de la mina. Ahora andan los brokers revisando las posiciones de otros fondos de pensiones en fondos de inversión en renta variable. Estos fondos de pensiones, lógicamente, sólo compran acciones pata negra, bluechips que se dice, y deuda AAA.

¿Si tu tuvieseis mucho dinero en un fondo de inversión y al mirar los mayores participantes vieseis que en su mayoría son fondos de pensiones de países similares al argentino qué haríais? Yo cerraría posiciones rápidamente.


----------



## Columpio_Asesino (22 Oct 2008)

Banco Popular también se está dando una buena hostia. Están cayendo todos los que se supone que sujetan el IBEX taaaan arriba...


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

No es por nada... pero alguien sabe porque GAMESA cae un 20,24%??? Y esta no es un banco, por lo que se puede olvidar de que la rescaten...

GAMESA


----------



## davinci79 (22 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> No es por nada... pero alguien sabe porque GAMESA cae un 20,24%??? Y esta no es un banco, por lo que se puede olvidar de que la rescaten...
> 
> GAMESA



Demasiado stock. Hay muchos aerogenerados parados por exceso de producción. Lo ha dicho algún burbujista por el foro está mañana.


----------



## speculum speculorum (22 Oct 2008)

Parece que hoy va a ser el día del estallido de la crisis en latino-américa. ¿Qué empresas españolas están más expuestas en esta zona? Telefónica, Santander, BBVA, Gas Natural...


----------



## bestia (22 Oct 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> Demasiado stock. Hay muchos aerogenerados parados por exceso de producción. Lo ha dicho algún burbujista por el foro está mañana.




Juas, juas, pues nada, nada, que pongan ventiladores en todas las plazas de España, que hace mucho calor ...


----------



## ertitoagus (22 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> No es por nada... pero alguien sabe porque GAMESA cae un 20,24%??? Y esta no es un banco, por lo que se puede olvidar de que la rescaten...
> 
> GAMESA



creo que alguien ha mentado páginas atras que debe ser por que se les amontona el stock de molinos sin salir del almacen.....


----------



## speculum speculorum (22 Oct 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> Demasiado stock. Hay muchos aerogenerados parados por exceso de producción. Lo ha dicho algún burbujista por el foro está mañana.



Fijaros como penaliza la subida del stock a cualquier tipo de negocio, menos a la vivienda, claro... : Esto es una locura!


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

speculum speculorum dijo:


> Parece que hoy va a ser el día del estallido de la crisis en latino-américa. ¿Qué empresas españolas están más expuestas en esta zona? Telefónica, Santander, BBVA, Gas Natural...



Yo creo que todas las de la bolsa, quien mas y quien menos, tienen su importante linea de negocio abierta alli... y tal y como esta el patio, no va a ser bueno. Ya veremos que pasa al final...


----------



## explorador (22 Oct 2008)

gamesa, si el cierto lo comentaba esta mañana la cantidad de eólicos que estaban almacenados en el puerto de Avilés, a lo que hay que añadir el comentario de un forero donde Gamesa se tomaba siete "vacaciones" para equilibrar la oferta a la demanda. En ese comentario le aparecía a Gamesa un competidor extraordinariamente fuerte para el mercado norteamericano, Hyundai en su nueva división eólica.


----------



## Hagen (22 Oct 2008)

buenas,

Las renovables tienen la prima, pero vamos que otra cosa mas para hipotecar el pais.

Varios paises Europeos quieren salirse de Kioto, y dejar el mercado de CO2, para seguir con sus centrales termicas de carbon............. con un coste muy inferior (4-5 veces) menor que las renovables.

Y encima bajando el petroleo................quemar es mas barato que darle al molinillo...........tristemente pero en tiempo de crisis la pela es la pela.


----------



## SNB4President (22 Oct 2008)

Futuros del DJI a 10 minutos bajando casi 300 puntos, un 2,7% más o menos. Dios, qué tarde... ¡¡¡hacia las 1000 páginas!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

Link para ver las bolsas suramericanas, en especial la argentina?
Alguien sabe como vienen sus futuros?

Gracias y Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> No es por nada... pero alguien sabe porque GAMESA cae un 20,24%??? Y esta no es un banco, por lo que se puede olvidar de que la rescaten...
> 
> GAMESA



Yo creo que es simple, con un petroleo bajando el 50% desde julio ¿que beneficio hay en una energía alternativa al petroleo? Normalmente este tipo de energías son muy rentables con un petroleo caro, pero con uno barato...

Compara la cotiazación de gamesa y la del petroleo.


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

explorador dijo:


> gamesa, si el cierto lo comentaba esta mañana la cantidad de eólicos que estaban almacenados en el puerto de Avilés, a lo que hay que añadir el comentario de un forero donde Gamesa se tomaba siete "vacaciones" para equilibrar la oferta a la demanda. En ese comentario le aparecía a Gamesa un competidor extraordinariamente fuerte para el mercado norteamericano, Hyundai en su nueva división eólica.



Jarl! Lo que se aprende en este foro... ahora me entero que Hyundai ha creado recientemente una division de energia eolica...

Pues adios muy buenas; otro competidor asiatico mas...


----------



## speculum speculorum (22 Oct 2008)

explorador dijo:


> gamesa, si el cierto lo comentaba esta mañana la cantidad de eólicos que estaban almacenados en el puerto de Avilés, a lo que hay que añadir el comentario de un forero donde Gamesa se tomaba siete "vacaciones" para equilibrar la oferta a la demanda. En ese comentario le aparecía a Gamesa un competidor extraordinariamente fuerte para el mercado norteamericano, Hyundai en su nueva división eólica.



Lo de Gamesa quizás por la bajada del petróleo. Ahora mismo lo estoy viendo a 67 $. Las energías alternativas y el precio del petróleo son inversamente proporcionales. Si el petróleo es barato, o relativamente barato, no hay alternativa posible... por el momento.


----------



## Hagen (22 Oct 2008)

La prima de las renovables, se fija en funcion del precio de casación de mercado. 
Pero con el petroleo barato, y una recesión la demanda de energía es menor y por tanto el precio de mercado. Por lo que el ratio de rentabilidad disminuye.

Ademas de que practicamente esta saturado el mercado.


----------



## Tuttle (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que es simple, con un petroleo bajando el 50% desde julio ¿que beneficio hay en una energía alternativa al petroleo? Normalmente este tipo de energías son muy rentables con un petroleo caro, pero con uno barato...
> 
> Compara la cotiazación de gamesa y la del petroleo.



Las renovables cayeron en picado porque todo el mundo las consideraba refugio. Hay que ser pardillos 

De todas formas el petróleo barato son 20-30 dólares y todabía falta un buen pico.


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> De todas formas el petróleo barato son 20-30 dólares y todabía falta un buen pico.



Creo que acabas de descubrir, con fundamentales, el posible objetivo del precio del petroleo a medio plazo


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que acabas de descubrir, con fundamentales, el posible objetivo del precio del petroleo a medio plazo



Capaces son estos pajaros de la OPEP de cortar la produccion en seco antes de que eso suceda... :


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

Hoy tenemos el VIX bajisto, bajito, en 53, pero tengo razones sobradas para pensar que va a subir, el eurostoxx por su parte está dándosela contra la resistencia del 2500 para empezar con las bajadas de la tarde. Si lo vemos subir por encima de 2500 yo desconfiaría, pero ahora veremos lo que pasa.

Sepan que ya tengo bastante avanzado el libro de Gann, estoy leyendo uno que escribió en 1923 y no hay absolutamente ninguna diferencia con lo que pasa hoy, sus consejos son igualmente válidos. Hay que decir, además, que tratándose de un libro con más de 70 años de antigüedad ya no está sujeto a derechos de autor y, por tanto, es totalmente lícito que se lo bajen y lo lean.


----------



## SNB4President (22 Oct 2008)

Link para la bolsa Argentina; 

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=^MERV&t=1d

Por cierto, si podéis miraros ayer; esto es lo que se llama una caída a plomo...


----------



## abe tofumi (22 Oct 2008)

El Dow Jones ha vuelto a perder los 9000, ahora mismo 8800


----------



## Locke (22 Oct 2008)

Por ahora la que mas baja es Gamesa, dejándose alrededor de un 20%. Por cierto, ¿Hay alguna resistencia en el 9100 o por ahí? Hace mucho rato que se esta dando cabezazos a esa altura

Saludos!


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2008)

acabo de venir de comer y no sé si se ha dicho: *REPSOL a 15 eur -19%*


----------



## speculum speculorum (22 Oct 2008)

Que abre WS!!!! Emoción... intriga... dolores de barriga?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Link para la bolsa Argentina;
> 
> http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=^MERV&t=1d
> 
> Por cierto, si podéis miraros ayer; esto es lo que se llama una caída a plomo...



Gracias, ya lo había encontrado... (por cierto, a que hora abre la bolsa de Buenos Aires...?)

Ahora mismo Brasil -4,5%, México -2,8%

Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (22 Oct 2008)

Hay que hacer como los rusos, cerrar la bolsa......................y ahorar para comprar Islandia.....y despues Argentina......con las maldinas.

Por cierto, cuanto creis que sacara Marsan con la venta de Aerolineas?????


----------



## iLuso (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> por tanto, es totalmente lícito que se lo bajen y lo lean.



¿Cual estás leyendo exactamente? ¿Desde donde lo has bajado? ;-)


----------



## speculum speculorum (22 Oct 2008)

Vaya primera vela que ha salido. Disparado el DJIA hacía los 8737, donde tiene un soporte...


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

percebe dijo:


> carpatos:
> 
> Se habla en el mercado de un nuevo pufo que estaría a punto de estallar, debido a cortos contra dólares efectuados por miles de millones de dólares por compañías de latinoamérica. No se por qué, me temo que la exposición española a esa zona va a dar problemas durante varias semanas.



¿Problemas? Qué comedido está Cárpatos; lo que se avecina es un petardazo.


----------



## SNB4President (22 Oct 2008)

Pues ni idea de cuando abren en Argentina, pero a lo mejor tienen que cerrar para evitar males mayores... 

DJI pierde los 8.800. A por los 8.700.


----------



## Locke (22 Oct 2008)

¿El índice en bolsamania tiene algún tipo de lag....? : Repsol no lo he visto a -19 :

REPSOL YPF 15,26 -14,75


----------



## SNB4President (22 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> ¿Problemas? Qué comedido está Cárpatos; lo que se avecina es un petardazo.



Una pregunta, ¿Cárpatos es una web madmaxista? :


----------



## euriborde (22 Oct 2008)

Yo he visto cosas que vosotros no creeríais:
Romper el IBEX sus techos más allá de 16.000. He visto acciones revalorizarse un 200% en menos de 2 semanas. Todos esos momentos se perderán en el tiempo como lágrimas en la lluvia. Es hora de vender


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

*De Cárpatos...*

Tras el grave desplome de ayer hoy los bonos argentinos se desploman otro 7%. La situación es muy peligrosa. Y todo ello tras la nacionalización de los sistemas privados de pensiones, lo que hace temer otro corralito. :

Saludos...


----------



## CALIXTO (22 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Link para ver las bolsas suramericanas, en especial la argentina?
> Alguien sabe como vienen sus futuros?
> 
> Gracias y Saludos...



^MERV: Components for MERVAL BUENOS AIRES - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

Tonuel, Tonuel!!!!!

Que el IBEX pierde 680 puntos, donde estas???


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

Juer... en Argentina no ganan para sustos...


----------



## speculum speculorum (22 Oct 2008)

speculum speculorum dijo:


> Vaya primera vela que ha salido. Disparado el DJIA hacía los 8737, donde tiene un soporte...



Ojo! Como rompa este soporte el siguiente está en 8506! Esto puedo hacer caer el IBEX hacía su soporte de 8923.


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2008)

Cotización en tiempo real de* REPSOL: 14,78 eur -21.1%*


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

*De Cárpatos...*

Joder, hoy Cárpatos está sembrao...

Recuerdo que ayer les hablaba del total escepticismo de los hedge respecto a la subida.

Hoy el escepticismo es mayor.

Salvo que se vaya por encima de 1.000-1.010 donde habría cierre de cortos y pase a largos a corto, todo el mundo considera a los 950 como resistencia intermedia, y se sigue mirando con mucho miedo la zona de 880, siempre hablando del futuro del S&P. Se habla sin rodeos de que moverse por debajo de 850, confirmaría el viaje a 700. Y eso...es mucha bajada...mucho cuidado por tanto con esa zona de 850-880, hay unanimidad total en vender de manera violenta y agresiva por debajo.

Los hedge siguen pensando que hay mucho dinero de otros hedge que van a vender acciones, para pagar reembolsos, y para cerrar operaciones de carry trade.

Siguen los rumores de que puede haber un escándalo en breve por un hedge que tendría manipulaciones ilegales, lo que salpicaría a otros muchos con participaciones en él. :

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

iLuso dijo:


> ¿Cual estás leyendo exactamente? ¿Desde donde lo has bajado? ;-)



Lo bajé de rapidshare o del algún sitio similar, el libro se llama: "The truth of the stock tape", aunque realmente no se trata de un solo libro sino de cuatro.


----------



## Pepillo (22 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Juer... en Argentina no ganan para sustos...



Ya, pero la diferencia es que ellos están curtidos en mil crisis muy duras, y tienen muy desarrollado el ingenio y el instinto de supervivencia ante la adversidad. 

Comparad eso con nuestra sociedad tan "blandita" y bien acostumbrada de hoy en día.....


----------



## PalPueblo (22 Oct 2008)

Argentina ya sufrió con el precio de las materias primas, y aquella huelga de campesinos, no digo más porque no estuve al tanto, pero bueno, Argentina es el pais del globo que menos me preocupa en esta crisis, posiblemente sean los más "preparados".

O por lo menos no van a creer en soluciones milagrosas.


----------



## iLuso (22 Oct 2008)

Ibex 9099.00 -7.11%

¿No queríais 7? Toma siete


----------



## percebe (22 Oct 2008)

Pepillo dijo:


> Ya, pero la diferencia es que ellos están curtidos en mil crisis muy duras, y tienen muy desarrollado el ingenio y el instinto de supervivencia ante la adversidad.
> 
> Comparad eso con nuestra sociedad tan "blandita" y bien acostumbrada de hoy en día.....



!Va! no pasa nada vendemos el movil o lo alquilamos y ya esta.


----------



## ¿quién a sido? (22 Oct 2008)

*IBEX35 15:50 H -7.59%*

:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

*Lo que faltaba...*

DEFCON 3...

Los futuros sobre tipos de interés descuentan de forma implícita al 95% una rebaja de 50 puntos básicos en los tipos de la FED este mes.

Saludos...

Edito es de la web de Cárpatos...

*ESTAMOS EN OCHO MILES!!!!!!*


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

iLuso dijo:


> Ibex 9099.00 -7.11%
> 
> ¿No queríais 7? Toma siete



Estos se dejan el 9000 hoy.


----------



## PalPueblo (22 Oct 2008)

Pepillo dijo:


> Ya, pero la diferencia es que ellos están curtidos en mil crisis muy duras, y tienen muy desarrollado el ingenio y el instinto de supervivencia ante la adversidad.
> 
> Comparad eso con nuestra sociedad tan "blandita" y bien acostumbrada de hoy en día.....



Mi mensaje, escrito a la vez que pepillo, iba en esta misma línea, es una pena pero es así, y más cuando posiblemente los españoles hayamos recibido beneficios y no penas (una misera caida de 2% en el día de hoy) de Argentina.


----------



## davinci79 (22 Oct 2008)

Vamos a por los 9000 :
Si seguimos así cerraremos por debajo del viernes negro.


----------



## Misterio (22 Oct 2008)

Llego justo para la fiesta, se pierden los 9000


----------



## Ajoporro (22 Oct 2008)

Vale, esta sí es ya una bajada relevante, digna de acojono y diarrea, ahora sólo falta por ver hasta dónde llega el eco del ostión ...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy tenemos el VIX bajisto, bajito, en 53 (...)




Mulder te vamos a capar. 

Aquí somos unos cuantos que llevamos tienpo intentando formar al personal...¡no nos jodas! El VIX bajito en 53 : ¿Tú no trabajas con opciones verdad?


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2008)

Siguen en picado, Repsol a 14,43 ahora mismo (ayer cerró a 17.90)

estoy un poco asustado...

Edit (5 seg después): 14,38


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Aquí somos unos cuantos que llevamos tienpo intentando formar al personal...¡no nos jodas! El VIX bajito en 53 : ¿Tú no trabajas con opciones verdad?



Jajajajajajajajjaaaaaaaa....


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

Hoy batimos record y minimo histerico... digo historico anual.


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> DEFCON 3...
> 
> Los futuros sobre tipos de interés descuentan de forma implícita al 95% una rebaja de 50 puntos básicos en los tipos de la FED este mes.
> 
> ...



Leyendo este hilo no hace falta ni tener abierta la página de Cárpatos


----------



## Misterio (22 Oct 2008)

Si eso del Vix es gracioso, yo oí a gente que decía que en 40 ya era una barbaridad.. y ahora 53 es bajo...


----------



## Amon_Ra (22 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Capaces son estos pajaros de la OPEP de cortar la produccion en seco antes de que eso suceda... :



Muy cierto y ya lo avisaron antes de su reunion se cerrara el grifo lo que haga falta eso dijo su presidente osea que atentos que la cerrada de grifo podria ser de ordago.
saludos.


----------



## dabuti (22 Oct 2008)

Esto se da la vuelta.
Es la típica recogida de beneficios.

P.D ¡Y no trabajo en INVERIS, hoyga!


----------



## pikatxu (22 Oct 2008)

Apunto de perder los 9000

9.002,00 -8,10% (15:52)


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (22 Oct 2008)

Lo siento, no me he podido aguantar.

Yo estuve aquí.

Dolorrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ¿quién a sido? (22 Oct 2008)

ibex35
8.987,60 (15:54) -807,40 (-8,24%)


----------



## iLuso (22 Oct 2008)

Hemos bajado de los 9000


Ibex 8997 -8.15%


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> Es la *típica* recogida de beneficios.



Tipiquísima, lo de suspender la cotización de Repsol solo era por darle emoción a esos locos de burbuja.info


----------



## davinci79 (22 Oct 2008)

¿El VIX se ha disparado o es un error?, ha pasado de 53 a 80 de un tirón en la gráfica.


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

El Dow *3.30%* pabajo!


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

El stoxx acaba de perder 30 puntos en media hora y se ha parado a la altura de una resistencia fuerte (que parece coincidir con el 9000 del ibex) y ha rebotado, ha aparecido algo de volumen con la caída pero aun es poco.

Ojo a esto porque hoy aun tenemos alguna posibilidad de rebote al alza, ya les he dicho que esta mañana ha aparecido señal de cambio de tendencia y nos podrían marear como lo hacen habitualmente.

Vigilen su sentimiento contrario.


----------



## bk001 (22 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Tipiquísima, lo de suspender la cotización de Repsol solo era por darle emoción a esos locos de burbuja.info



y se la están dando


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

Como lo de latinoamerica sea grave, entonces si que vamos a conocer si el minimo son 8000, 7000 o 6000... o si realmente hay minimo... :


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> ¿El VIX se ha disparado o es un error?, ha pasado de 53 a 80 de un tirón en la gráfica.



Sí, yo también lo he visto, aunque se ha parado a la altura del 65.


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Vigilen su sentimiento contrario.



Más bien, vigilen la cartera que hay muchos con sentimientos contrarios por ahí intentando meterles mano.


----------



## TIPOA (22 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> más, más. yo quiero más
> una porrita???
> 8,4%



Me cito a mi mismo, de esta mañana sobre las 12:30..
venga... esa porrita YA


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Sí, yo también lo he visto, aunque se ha parado a la altura del *65*.



Estará pensando en jubilarse


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

Vale decir entre 7% y 10% (en rojo, claro...)


----------



## Ajoporro (22 Oct 2008)

Parece un cuento chino, esto del Ibex


----------



## speculum speculorum (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Sí, yo también lo he visto, aunque se ha parado a la altura del 65.



¿Dónde miráis el VIX? ¿Se podría recuperar la serie histórica de valores?


----------



## PalPueblo (22 Oct 2008)

808 puntos y ya más del 8 por ciento......


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (22 Oct 2008)

> 15:57:16 h.
> Mercados. Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


-840


----------



## Desencantado (22 Oct 2008)

Adios al 9000. Cuándo haces "POP"... YA NO HAY STOP!


----------



## Hagen (22 Oct 2008)

Trankilos que a partir de las 17:00 viene lo gordo


----------



## percebe (22 Oct 2008)

speculum speculorum dijo:


> ¿Dónde miráis el VIX? ¿Se podría recuperar la serie histórica de valores?



63.04 ahora 
http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=^vix


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

speculum speculorum dijo:


> ¿Dónde miráis el VIX? ¿Se podría recuperar la serie histórica de valores?



En el Yahoo está, aunque yo lo tengo en gráfico a tiempo real.


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> GAMESA



Gamesa se hunde... :


----------



## Pindik87 (22 Oct 2008)

Ya echaba de menos un día de estos tan entretenido. Estoy aquí preparando unas palomitas, aunque no se si puede bajar mucho más esto.


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

Porra Cierre del Ibex

TIPOA: -8.4%
Builder: -9.2%


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

Ibex cayendo -856 puntos...


----------



## explorador (22 Oct 2008)

he elegido un mal dia para dejar de fumar, hoy pasamos de los -1000, vay vay


----------



## Hagen (22 Oct 2008)

pon un aspa en tu vida.......


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

TIPOA: 8.4%
Builder: 9.2%
Rocket: 8.9%


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

Ya hemos pasado los mínimos del día y parece que el volumen está apareciendo, por fin, con toda su saña. Preparen los paracaídas.


----------



## Misterio (22 Oct 2008)

S&P 914 parece que también en USA empieza a haber galletón.


----------



## Locke (22 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 16:05:11 
8.934,70 -8,78

vaya tarde nos espera.... Y el dow -409.08 - 4,53%....


----------



## TIPOA (22 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Porra Cierre del Ibex
> 
> TIPOA: 8.4%
> Builder: 9.2%



Joder, me da gana de "subir" la apuesta, creo que me he quedado corto.,..


----------



## speculum speculorum (22 Oct 2008)

El DJ hacia los 8500 de cabeza.


----------



## PalPueblo (22 Oct 2008)

o lo trancan o vuelve a subir.
cito a más de un promotor cuando digo:
"esto no lo van a dejar caer"

Que ya se esta pasando. Eso si, que no se descubra hoy lo del hedge fund ese con trapiches en las cuentas.


----------



## Ajoporro (22 Oct 2008)

¿ Esta empresa cotiza en el Nikkei ?


----------



## MundoGrua (22 Oct 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> ¿El VIX se ha disparado o es un error?, ha pasado de 53 a 80 de un tirón en la gráfica.




sólo por aprender algo más, y perdonad por interrumpir la orgía, de qué estáis hablando con el VIX??????

gracias de antemano


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2008)

yo lo que me pregunto es, ¿mañana puede haber alguna recuperación?
no van a aprobar nuevas medidas (en principio), argentina seguirá igual de mal, puede que hungría quiebre, los hedges sacando dinero a marchas forzadas...

no veo porqué iba a haber un rebote, no hay nada significativo hasta las elecciones USA


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> Joder, me da gana de "subir" la apuesta, creo que me he quedado corto.,..



jajajajaj, ¡tarde!


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

iLuso dijo:


> Hemos bajado de los 9000
> 
> 
> Ibex 8997 -8.15%



¿Llego para la fiesta?:


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> yo lo que me pregunto es, ¿mañana puede haber alguna recuperación?



¿Estás pensando en entrar a última hora? Ni se te ocurra


----------



## Hagen (22 Oct 2008)

Mañana bajamos..................hoy capitula mucha gente y mañana a primera hora a vender..........lo poco que les queda


----------



## speculum speculorum (22 Oct 2008)

MundoGrua dijo:


> sólo por aprender algo más, y perdonad por interrumpir la orgía, de qué estáis hablando con el VIX??????



VIX - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



> VIX
> De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> Saltar a navegación, búsqueda
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

MundoGrua dijo:


> sólo por aprender algo más, y perdonad por interrumpir la orgía, de qué estáis hablando con el VIX??????
> 
> gracias de antemano



Pues es algo asi como el indice de volatilidad... el cual se esta haciendo terriblemente popular y cada vez hay mas gente aqui que lo sigue.



> Índice de la Volatilidad de CBOE - VIX®
> Una medida del nivel de la volatilidad implícita en las opciones sobre índices es el Índice de la Volatilidad de CBOE, conocido con el símbolo VIX. El índice VIX fue introducido por CBOE en 1993, este índice mide la volatilidad de los mercados de acciones en los Estados Unidos.
> 
> El índice provee al inversionista hasta el último minuto los estimados del mercado de la volatilidad esperada usando las cotizaciones de oferta y demanda reales de las opciones sobre índice OEX. El índice VIX se calcula tomando el promedio ponderado de la volatilidad implícita de ocho opciones call y put OEX.
> ...



Yo sigo siendo mas tradicional, sigo viendo el valor de la grafica en general... aunque en un mercado bajista y desconfiado como el que vivimos, un VIX muy alto suele significar CATACROCK...


----------



## chollero (22 Oct 2008)

esas apuestas son de subidas?


----------



## bk001 (22 Oct 2008)

puestos a porrear:

TIPOA: -8.4%
Builder: -9.2%
Rocket: -8.9%
bk001: -9,99%


----------



## Pepius (22 Oct 2008)

-8'44%, por debajo de los 9.000 :::

EDIT: ya lo habíais puesto. Soy el hombre desactualizado...


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

bk001 dijo:


> puestos a porrear:
> 
> TIPOA: -8.4%
> Builder: -9.2%
> ...



Venga, venga apuntensé, que habrá que poner una hora límite, no vale ponerlo después de las 17:35h


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> yo lo que me pregunto es, ¿mañana puede haber alguna recuperación?
> no van a aprobar nuevas medidas (en principio), argentina seguirá igual de mal, puede que hungría quiebre, los hedges sacando dinero a marchas forzadas...
> 
> no veo porqué iba a haber un rebote, no hay nada significativo hasta las elecciones USA



No siempre se baja de un tirón, a veces hay que parar a tomarse un respiro, incluso aunque las cosas estén muy mal, siempre hay algún institucional que compra buscando recuperar la confianza perdida o puede aparecer la mano de dios a última hora, ese tipo de cosas.

Mi análisis ha dicho que hay un cambio de tendencia en curso y yo le creo porque en esto, de momento, aun no se ha equivocado.

Espero que este bastión en mi análisis no acabe cayendo también.


----------



## EL FARAON (22 Oct 2008)

*UBS recomienda evitar bancos, seguros, media, inmobiliarias y consumo en España*

http://www.finanzas.com/noticias/em...1_recomienda-evitar-bancos-seguros-media.html

Los analistas del banco suizo UBS recomiendan hoy evitar la exposición a algunos sectores concretos en España tras confirmar que ya estamos en recesión

Para los autores del informe, la recesión podría durar más de lo previsto. "Hasta ahora pensábamos que la construcción civil podría mantenerse, dado que las cuentas públicas estaban en buena forma. Ahora creemos que podrían estar en riesgo dado el impacto cíclico de la recesión en los ingresos por impuestos, especialmente si se hace necesario un rescate de los bancos".

"Ahora prevemos una recesion desde la segunda mitad de 2008 que se extienda a 2009", añaden.

Los expertos consideran que el plan de rescate de 100.000 millones de euros es accesible para el gobierno, pero no implica que sea la hora de entrar en empresas financieras, "que seguimos viendo caras". Además, afirman que el plan "es poco probable que solucione los problemas estructurales como el desplome inmobiliario, el desempleo y el elevado déficit por cuenta corriente, lo que nos deja muy pocas acciones interesantes".

Las acciones favoritas de UBS en España son Abertis, Laboratorios Rovi, Abengoa, Ebro Puleva, Cintra, OHL, Prosegur, Red Eléctrica, Aguas de Barcelona, Criteria, Alba y Repsol y sus títulos a evitar, bancos, seguros, media, inmobiliarias y consumo.

"Algunas de estas accionea son cíclicas y tienen apalancamientos sustanciales, pero -en general- creemos que todas ellas capearán el temporal financiero y se negocian hoy a precios atractivos", explican.

UBS crea un segundo grupo de empresas: Clinica Baviera, Sol Meliá, GAM, Ferrovial, Codere y Telefonica, que también son 'compra', pero sufren exposición al ciclo o a Latinoamérica y cita a Antena 3, Metrovacesa, NH Hoteles, Grupo SOS, Reyal Urbis, Bankinter, Mapfre, Telecinco y Vocento como valores a 'vender'.

P.D.: NOS VAMOS A LA M I E R D A


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a las 16:11; -8,45%

8967 points



*Buenas noches y buena suerte...*





Saludos


----------



## speculum speculorum (22 Oct 2008)

Por cierto, hoy el VIX ha subido un 23% :



> CBOE MKT VOLATILITY IDX(VIX : Chicago)
> *
> Real Time Quote
> Data is delayed
> ...



Chart: CBOE MKT VOLATILITY IDX - VIX - CNBC.com


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

chollero dijo:


> esas apuestas son de subidas?



Estamos locos, pero no tanto


----------



## iLuso (22 Oct 2008)

chollero dijo:


> esas apuestas son de subidas?



¿Pero tu estás loco? ;-)

Son de bajadas, pero es tan evidente que esto va pabajo®, que ya ni se preocupan en poner el signo.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

Acaban de abrir los porteños al otro lado del charco:

MERVAL BUENOS AIRES (^MERV)	At 10:11AM ET: 971.48 Down 75.20 (-7.18%) 

La tarde va a ser divertida...

Info sobre lo que puede estar pasando allí: Los interrogantes de una estatización que no pidió nadie


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

No veo caídas fuertes a pesar de que ya ha aparecido el volumen, esperemos un poco y no adelantemos acontecimientos, mientras tanto el VIX se ha calmado un poco pero parece estar empezando a subir otra vez.


----------



## Sylar (22 Oct 2008)

TIPOA: -8.4%
Builder: -9.2%
Rocket: -8.9%
bk001: -9,99%
Sylar: -10,8%

Hagan juego.


----------



## TocahuevoS (22 Oct 2008)

Viva los planes de rescate


----------



## TomCat (22 Oct 2008)

Vwnga que voy, como está el tema.

TIPOA: -8.4%
Builder: -9.2%
Rocket: -8.9%
bk001: -9,99% 
Sylar: -10,8%
tomcat: -8.84%

Por cierto, si gana TIPOA, tiene mucho más mérito que lo ha dicho por la mañana


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

Sylar dijo:


> TIPOA: -8.4%
> Builder: -9.2%
> Rocket: -8.9%
> bk001: -9,99%
> ...



Saludos...


----------



## chollero (22 Oct 2008)

bk001 dijo:


> puestos a porrear:
> 
> TIPOA: -8.4%
> Builder: -9.2%
> ...



chollero: -12.34 %


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (22 Oct 2008)

Pues yo creo que aún sería más fiable que el VIX el IVEH, "índice de visitas a este hilo"


----------



## dabuti (22 Oct 2008)

TIPOA: -8.4%
Builder: -9.2%
Rocket: -8.9%
bk001: -9,99%
Sylar: -10,8%
Dabuti - 10,4%
chollero: -12.34 %
Las cosas a su cauce: -8,7%
tomcat: -8,84% 


Por cierto, ¿Nos jugamos unas palomitas?


----------



## Ajoporro (22 Oct 2008)

Sylar dijo:


> TIPOA: -8.4%
> Ajo : -7,80%
> Builder: -9.2%
> Rocket: -8.9%
> ...




1000000000000000 charcters


----------



## JMK (22 Oct 2008)

Builder: -9.2%
Rocket: -8.9%
bk001: -9,99%
Sylar: -10,8%
*JMK: -6.56%*


----------



## TomCat (22 Oct 2008)

TocahuevoS dijo:


> Viva los planes de rescate



Pues no han jodío la porra :


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2008)

-8.4% TIPOA
-8,7% Las cosas a su cauce
-8.9% Rocket
-9.2% Builder
-9,99% bk001
-10,8% Sylar
-10,4% Dabuti 
-50,1% tonuel




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

ATENCIÓN!!!

MERVAL -10,13% :


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

TIPOA: -8.4%
Las cosas a su cauce: -8,7%
tomcat: -8.84%
Rocket: -8.9%
Builder: -9.2%
bk001: -9,99% 
Sylar: -10,8%


----------



## dabuti (22 Oct 2008)

TIPOA: -8.4%
Builder: -9.2%
Rocket: -8.9%
bk001: -9,99%
Sylar: -10,8%
Dabuti - 10,4%
chollero: -12.34 %
Las cosas a su cauce: -8,7%
tomcat: -8,84%
JMK: -6.56%
tonuel -50%


RECAPITULO TODO


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

Lo digo en serio, estamos a punto de darnos la vuelta, ¡rebajen sus apuestas o lo sentirán!


----------



## Castrón (22 Oct 2008)

vamos a superar los 9.14 si o no


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Oct 2008)

speculum speculorum dijo:


> ¿Dónde miráis el VIX? ¿Se podría recuperar la serie histórica de valores?



bigcharts.com está bien


----------



## percebe (22 Oct 2008)

TIPOA: -8.4%
Builder: -9.2%
Rocket: -8.9%
bk001: -9,99%
Sylar: -10,8%
Dabuti - 10,4%
chollero: -12.34 %
Las cosas a su cauce: -8,7%
tomcat: -8,84%
JMK: -6.56%
tonuel -50%
percebe -10,1


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2008)

-6,56% JMK
-8.4% TIPOA
-8,7% Las cosas a su cauce
-8.9% Rocket
-9.2% Builder
-8,84% tomcat
-9,99% bk001
-10,1% percebe
-10,4% Dabuti
-10,8% Sylar
-12,34% chollero
-50,1% tonuel




Saludos


----------



## rosonero (22 Oct 2008)

TIPOA: -8.4%
Las cosas a su cauce: -8,7%
Builder: -9.2%
Rocket: -8.9%
bk001: -9,99%
Sylar: -10,8%
Dabuti - 10,4%
tonuel -50%
rosonero: -7.5 %

Yendo un poco a la contra


----------



## Sylar (22 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> TIPOA: -8.4%
> Builder: -9.2%
> Rocket: -8.9%
> bk001: -9,99%
> ...



Organizacion, joder, organizacion, que os ponen una porra y os tirais como locos.


----------



## Desencantado (22 Oct 2008)

EL FARAON dijo:


> UBS recomienda evitar bancos seguros media inmobiliarias y consumo en España | Noticias de la BolsaLas acciones favoritas de UBS en España son Abertis, *Laboratorios Rovi*, Abengoa, Ebro Puleva, Cintra, OHL, Prosegur, Red Eléctrica, Aguas de Barcelona, Criteria, Alba y Repsol y sus títulos a evitar, bancos, seguros, media, inmobiliarias y consumo.



¿Laboratorios Rovi? ¿Este Rovi?






Aconsejan invertir en supositorios... Creo que nos están enviando un mensaje claro.


----------



## Misterio (22 Oct 2008)

La bolsa argentina por debajo de 1000 puntos, se puede llegar a 0?


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2008)

*"Recomiendo ENCARECIDAMENTE comprar. Aún podemos llegar a soportes de 17.000 puntos facilmente"*


----------



## CALIXTO (22 Oct 2008)

Qué barbaridad, entrad, entrad...

^MERV: Summary for MERVAL BUENOS AIRES - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

TIPOA: -8.4%
Builder: -9.2%
Rocket: -8.9%
bk001: -9,99%
Sylar: -10,8%
Dabuti - 10,4%
chollero: -12.34 %
Las cosas a su cauce: -8,7%
tomcat: -8,84%
JMK: -6.56%
tonuel -50%
Jucari : -4,75%

De ilusión tambien se vive..... ...hago caso a Mulder...


----------



## jacksand (22 Oct 2008)

-6,56% JMK
-8.4% TIPOA
-8,7% Las cosas a su cauce
-8.9% Rocket
-9.2% Builder
-9,99% bk001
-10,8% Sylar
-10,4% Dabuti
-50,1% tonuel
-7.5% jacksand


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

jucari: -4.75%
JMK: -6.56%
jacksand: -7.5%
rosonero: -7.5%
Ajoporro: -7.8%
TIPOA: -8.4%
Las cosas a su cauce: -8,7%
tomcat: -8,84%
Rocket: -8.9%
Builder: -9.2%
Sleepwalk: 9.5%
Bestia: -9,8%
bk001: -9,99%
Dabuti - 10,4%
Sylar: -10,8%
Egam: -11%
chollero: -12.34 %
tonuel -50%


Edito para añadir a los últimos.


----------



## speculum speculorum (22 Oct 2008)

El soporte 8728 del DJ que había roto ahora se ha convertido en un techo. ¿Llegará a recuperar 50 fibonacci antes de volver a bajar? Quiero ver como de grandes son los rebote para dibujar el canal de bajada que va a a formar. Vuelve a bajar... :


----------



## Egam (22 Oct 2008)

LOS PROTAS DE HOY:

GAMESA -25,24% !!!!
REPSOL YPF -18,66% !!!! 
BSCH -10,02% !!!! 
IBERDROLA RENOVABL -9,81% 
TELEFONICA -9,15% 

::


----------



## TomCat (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo digo en serio, estamos a punto de darnos la vuelta, ¡rebajen sus apuestas o lo sentirán!



Haz tu apuesta, valiente


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo digo en serio, estamos a punto de darnos la vuelta, ¡rebajen sus apuestas o lo sentirán!



Hasta ahora lo único que está dando es vueltas de peonza sobre sí misma. Y a un nivel muy negativo


----------



## bestia (22 Oct 2008)

-8.4% TIPOA
-8,7% Las cosas a su cauce
-8.9% Rocket
-9.2% Builder
-9,8% Bestia
-9,99% bk001
-10,8% Sylar
-10,4% Dabuti 
-50,1% tonuel


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

Sacando algo positivo, habeis visto a iberia, ahi, mas chula que un ocho con su 5% de subidas? 

Lo que hacen las fusiones...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Oct 2008)

MundoGrua dijo:


> sólo por aprender algo más, y perdonad por interrumpir la orgía, de qué estáis hablando con el VIX??????
> 
> gracias de antemano



Mundo grua no estuvo  en el hilo 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...83-habeis-visto-el-ted-spread-y-el-vix-2.html


Por cierto, que voy corriendo a actualizarlo.


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2008)

2 minutos de pausa... 



Saludos


----------



## antimulder (22 Oct 2008)

dddddddddfffffgfgfgfg


----------



## Egam (22 Oct 2008)

JMK: -6.56%
Ajoporro: -7.8%
TIPOA: -8.4%
Las cosas a su cauce: -8,7%
tomcat: -8,84%
Rocket: -8.9%
Builder: -9.2%
bk001: -9,99%
Dabuti - 10,4%
Sylar: -10,8%
chollero: -12.34 %
tonuel: -50%
Egam: -11%


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

JMK: -6.56%
Ajoporro: -7.8%
TIPOA: -8.4%
Las cosas a su cauce: -8,7%
tomcat: -8,84%
Rocket: -8.9%
Builder: -9.2%
bk001: -9,99%
Dabuti - 10,4%
Sylar: -10,8%
chollero: -12.34 %
tonuel -50%
Jucari - 4,75%

Pa llevar la contraria


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

CALIXTO dijo:


> Qué barbaridad, entrad, entrad...
> 
> ^MERV: Summary for MERVAL BUENOS AIRES - Yahoo! Finance









Esto debe ser el Salto del Angel ¿no?

MERVAL BUENOS AIRES (^MERV)	At 10:24AM ET: 938.60 Down 108.08 (-10.33%)


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> TIPOA: -8.4%
> Builder: -9.2%
> Rocket: -8.9%
> bk001: -9,99%
> ...



Perdiendo un 8.67% me parece que esa apuesta se pasa un pelín de conservadora.


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Sacando algo positivo, habeis visto a iberia, ahi, mas chula que un ocho con su 5% de subidas?
> 
> Lo que hacen las fusiones...



Y el petróleo... 



Saludos


----------



## antimulder (22 Oct 2008)

llevo tiempo leyendoos y la verdad que hasta hoy no me había dado por ello.

Pero es que no puedo con las entradas de Mulder. ¿ este tío es de coña verdad ?

Como le podeís aguantar por diossss!!!!!!!


----------



## rosonero (22 Oct 2008)

Jodo!!! Va tan rápido que no logro copiar y pegar mi apuesta sin que no haya salido ya otra, caoentó

rosonero -7.5%


----------



## PalPueblo (22 Oct 2008)

CALIXTO dijo:


> Qué barbaridad, entrad, entrad...
> 
> ^MERV: Summary for MERVAL BUENOS AIRES - Yahoo! Finance



mi mente acaba de hacer siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

igual que cuando el coyote cae:







MIC MIC


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

TomCat dijo:


> Haz tu apuesta, valiente



No apuesto sobre Ibex porque no se deja analizar, ese índice está demasiado manipulado, lo siento mucho.


----------



## PalPueblo (22 Oct 2008)

antimulder dijo:


> llevo tiempo leyendoos y la verdad que hasta hoy no me había dado por ello.
> 
> Pero es que no puedo con las entradas de Mulder. ¿ este tío es de coña verdad ?
> 
> Como le podeís aguantar por diossss!!!!!!!



Replicante!


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

jucari: -4.75%
JMK: -6.56%
jacksand: -7.5%
rosonero: -7.5%
Ajoporro: -7.8%
TIPOA: -8.4%
Las cosas a su cauce: -8,7%
tomcat: -8,84%
Rocket: -8.9%
Builder: -9.2%
Sleepwalk: 9.5%
Bestia: -9,8%
bk001: -9,99%
Dabuti - 10,4%
Sylar: -10,8%
Egam: -11%
chollero: -12.34 %
tonuel -50%

Creo que están todos y ordenados. Revisaros los que hayais apostado.


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> No apuesto sobre Ibex porque no se deja analizar, ese índice está demasiado manipulado, lo siento mucho.



Mulder...compañero.....arriesgate.....aunque no la aciertes te invito a una buena Birra!!!....


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

PalPueblo dijo:


> mi mente acaba de hacer siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> igual que cuando el coyote cae:
> 
> ...



Jaaaarl! Pues esperate aqui... igual o peor... los principales valores estan muy metidos en toda latinoamerica...


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

antimulder dijo:


> llevo tiempo leyendoos y la verdad que hasta hoy no me había dado por ello.
> 
> Pero es que no puedo con las entradas de Mulder. ¿ este tío es de coña verdad ?
> 
> Como le podeís aguantar por diossss!!!!!!!



No sabía que llegaba a levantar tantas pasiones encendidas.

¿alguien apuesta sobre el número de enemigos declarados que tendré en este foro a final de año?


----------



## explorador (22 Oct 2008)

yo ando muy mal con los %, mi apuesta es -1005,00 puntos


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Mulder...compañero.....arriesgate.....aunque no la aciertes te invito a una buena Birra!!!....



Pues vamos a soltar un número a voleo y además con decimales para ponerlo más dificil:

*-8.25%*

Edito para poner el menos a la cifra.


----------



## Kasandra (22 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Esto debe ser el Salto del Angel ¿no?
> 
> MERVAL BUENOS AIRES (^MERV)	At 10:24AM ET: 938.60 Down 108.08 (-10.33%)



Si estuviese en Venezuela :


----------



## MundoGrua (22 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Mundo grua no estuvo  en el hilo
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...83-habeis-visto-el-ted-spread-y-el-vix-2.html
> 
> ...



es que estéticamente no me pareció atractivo "VIX" , no sé si leerlo como número romano o como sigla. La estética es muy importante en la vida.

igual voy a echarle un vistazo; os puedo cofirmar que "MundoGrua is going to be there"


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

antimulder dijo:


> Pero es que no puedo con las entradas de Mulder. ¿ este tío es de coña verdad ?



Joder, tampoco es para tanto. Mulder le da contraste a este hilo lleno de "Bears". Yo lo que dejo claro es que espero que nadie arriesgue su dinero haciéndole caso. Por lo demás, es tan libre como tú de escribir lo que le parezca, ¿no?


----------



## Sylar (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> No sabía que llegaba a levantar tantas pasiones encendidas.
> 
> ¿alguien apuesta sobre el número de enemigos declarados que tendré en este foro a final de año?



¿Otra porra? como se mide la enemistad? cagarse en tu puta madre, mas, menos?
Yo digo 29 (nada personal, es por empezar la porra fuerte).


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Pero con el menos delante, tampoco es para tirar cohetes.
> Jajajaja.



jajajajajajajaaaa


----------



## wolf45 (22 Oct 2008)

Creo que voy ha hacer alguna corta en el Ibex, eso si, dinero que no necesito, y muy corta, a deguello, metersubirsacar si meterbajarsacar,,, mala suerte, pero el momento es para hacer negocio a lo suicida,,,, al menos antes de que TODO se desplome.


----------



## PutinReloaded (22 Oct 2008)

Quítenle 200 puntos mas... apuesto que acaba en -10,26 %


----------



## Misterio (22 Oct 2008)

Ahora se publican en USA las reservas de crudo, puede que amaine el temporal o que se recrudezca.


----------



## wolf45 (22 Oct 2008)

Apuesto para hoy IBEX -10,2 si se me permite


----------



## Locke (22 Oct 2008)

Merval -11,87%

Si Argentina va a ser a quien hay que mirar hoy para saber donde va el Ibex... Nos podemos cagar! : :


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

Kasandra dijo:


> Si estuviese en Venezuela :



OWNED para mi por berza geográfica:o. Lección para hoy: escribir mil veces " Iguazú no es el Salto del Angel"

Se agradece la corrección


----------



## wolf45 (22 Oct 2008)

rectifico cogido, -10,7 si no esta pillado


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

jucari: -4.75%
JMK: -6.56%
jacksand: -7.5%
rosonero: -7.5%
Ajoporro: -7.8%
TIPOA: -8.4%
Las cosas a su cauce: -8,7%
tomcat: -8,84%
Rocket: -8.9%
Builder: -9.2%
Sleepwalk: -9.5%
Bestia: -9,8%
bk001: -9,99%
putinreloaded: -10.26%
Dabuti - 10,4%
wolf45: -10,7%
Sylar: -10,8%
Egam: -11%
chollero: -12.34 %
tonuel -50%


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> No sabía que llegaba a levantar tantas pasiones encendidas.
> 
> ¿alguien apuesta sobre el número de enemigos declarados que tendré en este foro a final de año?



Cuentanos, Mulder, ¿De cuantos foros te han echado ya?

En el fondo te queremos. Eres un ser entrañable leyendo a Gann...


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (22 Oct 2008)

Nooo pares, sigue, sigue, no pares sigue, sigue....


En homenaje a ZZZ


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2008)

Acabaremos en -6%, ya se está empezando a recuperar
están empezando a tomar posiciones, maána quizás haya un rebotillo


----------



## wolf45 (22 Oct 2008)

Como va estooooooo Wolf -10,7 si no esta


----------



## belier (22 Oct 2008)

Pues la verdad, yo no he visto que Mulder se meta con nadie ni nada. Ni que vaya contracorriente. Expresa su opinión, la fundamenta. El problema es que vive acuciado por los terrobajistas y eso es un sin vivir. Mulder tanto dice que puede subir como que puede bajar, pero siempre intentando justificarlo. ¿Que la caga? Seguro. Para cagarla hay que arriesgarse. Y en esto de la Bolsa y en momentos como estos no cagarla es más que difícil. Por que todos vemos una senda bajista, vamos que no estamos despeñando. Pero él intenta buscar esas subidillas o bajadillas en contra de la tendencia en plan hit & run que sirven para sacarte unos dineros en un ratillo. No os metais con él que le da mucha vida al hilo.


----------



## Mosqueado (22 Oct 2008)

Tralará lará...anda, el hilo para apostar por el Ibex...
*-10,07%*

Ala, así lo pongo más complicado


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Se agarra a los 9000 como un clavo ardiendo.....A la desesperada.



Vamos a ver... que no vamos a llegar a los 7000 asi tan facilmente... han de pasar muchas cosas aun... cosas que se iran sucediendo los proximos dias y las proximas semanas...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Oct 2008)

MundoGrua dijo:


> es que estéticamente no me pareció atractivo "VIX" , no sé si leerlo como número romano o como sigla. La estética es muy importante en la vida.
> 
> igual voy a echarle un vistazo; os puedo cofirmar que "MundoGrua is going to be there"



Cuidado que es VIX y no VIXX...que sería más atractivo...(hasta Coto lo seguiría  )


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

*PORRA ACTUALIZADA*

jucari: -4.75%
JMK: -6.56%
jacksand: -7.5%
rosonero: -7.5%
Ajoporro: -7.8%
TIPOA: -8.4%
Las cosas a su cauce: -8,7%
tomcat: -8,84%
Rocket: -8.9%
Builder: -9.2%
Sleepwalk: -9.5%
Bestia: -9,8%
bk001: -9,99%
mosqueado: -10.07%
putinreloaded: -10.26%
Dabuti - 10,4%
wolf45: -10,7%
Sylar: -10,8%
Egam: -11%
chollero: -12.34 %
tonuel -50%


----------



## Aitor Menta (22 Oct 2008)

*BLACK WEDNESDAY! -8,12%*

¿Podéis decirme qué se celebra hoy? :


----------



## Caída a Plomo (22 Oct 2008)

¿De qué va la porra?

Bueno, de lo que sea me apunto a una caída a plomo: -15% 

Si se trata del IBEX 35 a medio plazo: -45%
Si es para hoy: -12%
Si es para el Dow Jones: -8%
Si es para el Dow Jones a medio plazo: -33%
Si es para la vivienda: -72%
Si es para los depositantes en cajitas de ahorro: -100% 

Entro poco en este hilo, pero posteé algo aquí hace unos días, me re-re-cito a mi mismo más abajo.

Estaba claro que si gente de medios pelos iban a entrar a saco, esto iba para abajo sí o sí.

Y lo que queda 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1139461-post8952.html


----------



## wolf45 (22 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Vamos a ver... que no vamos a llegar a los 7000 asi tan facilmente... han de pasar muchas cosas aun... cosas que se iran sucediendo los proximos dias y las proximas semanas...




Estoy de acuerdo, faltan dias, hasta llegar a un valor, lo estan agunatndo como fieras, no pueden permitir una caida en un dia del 20%, pero saben que irremisiblemente caera y MUCHOOO


----------



## Locke (22 Oct 2008)

¿Cuando publica usa los datos de reserva de petroleo?


----------



## Kasandra (22 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> OWNED para mi por berza geográfica:o. Lección para hoy: escribir mil veces " Iguazú no es el Salto del Angel"
> 
> Se agradece la corrección



Tampoco es para tanto. De todas formas, lo del salto del angel ha sido muy agudo


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

Aitor Menta dijo:


> *BLACK WEDNESDAY! -8,12%*
> 
> ¿Podéis decirme qué se celebra hoy? :



Pues nada especial...

22 OCTUBRE
Santos: María Salomé, Marcos, Alejandro, Felipe, Abercio, Melanio, Donato, Valerio, Símaco, Verecundo, obispos; Eusebio, Hermetes, Heraclio (Novila = Nunilona) y Alodia, Córdula, mártires; Severo, presbítero.
22 de Octubre
San Abercio, Obispo (s. II - III)

Quizas hacer mencion al martir San Severo... :o


----------



## wolf45 (22 Oct 2008)

Caida a Plomo, eres una fiera Madmax puro apocalipsis, muy buenas tus predicciones


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2008)

¿empezarán las casas de apuestas a tener en cuenta estas porras?

ponme un -8,5%


----------



## fmartin (22 Oct 2008)

PORRA ACTUALIZADA

jucari: -4.75%
JMK: -6.56%
jacksand: -7.5%
rosonero: -7.5%
Ajoporro: -7.8%
fmartin: -8.1%
TIPOA: -8.4%
Las cosas a su cauce: -8,7%
tomcat: -8,84%
Rocket: -8.9%
Builder: -9.2%
Sleepwalk: -9.5%
Bestia: -9,8%
bk001: -9,99%
mosqueado: -10.07%
putinreloaded: -10.26%
Dabuti - 10,4%
wolf45: -10,7%
Sylar: -10,8%
Egam: -11%
chollero: -12.34 %
tonuel -50%


----------



## PalPueblo (22 Oct 2008)

Bueno pues a mi Mulder me parece un tio que sabe.

Y por cierto tio, te has fijao en la forma tan rara que hace el grafico del IBEX a partir de las 4:00 P.M. (versión inglesa de yahoo)



ademas hay se dispara el volumen negociado.


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2008)

Ya sabemos cual es el suelo del IBEX, 8900, ahí estaremos rebotando hasta primavera


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> ¿Cuando publica usa los datos de reserva de petroleo?



Reservas de destilados suben 2,2 de barriles a 124,3 más de lo esperado que eran 100.000.

Reservas de gasolina suben 2,7 millones de barriles hasta 196,5, ligeramente menos de lo esperado que eran +2,8.

REservas de crudo suben 3,2 millones de barriles a 311,4, más de lo esperado que eran 2,6.

Dato bajista para el futuro del crudo.

De Cárpatos of course...

Saludos...


----------



## wolf45 (22 Oct 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿empezarán las casas de apuestas a tener en cuenta estas porras?




En UK, hacen apuestas sobre el IBex, me gustaria saber alguna como va

alguien sabe links????


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

*PORRA ACTUALIZADA*

jucari: -4.75%
JMK: -6.56%
jacksand: -7.5%
rosonero: -7.5%
Ajoporro: -7.8%
fmartin: -8.1%
TIPOA: -8.4%
Pepitoria: -8.5%
Las cosas a su cauce: -8,7%
tomcat: -8,84%
Rocket: -8.9%
Builder: -9.2%
Sleepwalk: -9.5%
Bestia: -9,8%
bk001: -9,99%
mosqueado: -10.07%
putinreloaded: -10.26%
Dabuti - 10,4%
wolf45: -10,7%
Sylar: -10,8%
Egam: -11%
Caída a plomo: -12%
chollero: -12.34 %
tonuel -50%


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

fmartin dijo:


> PORRA ACTUALIZADA
> 
> jucari: -4.75%
> JMK: -6.56%
> ...



mulder -8.25%


----------



## Locke (22 Oct 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿empezarán las casas de apuestas a tener en cuenta estas porras?
> 
> ponme un -8,5%




Otia, pues seria la leche!!! Ya seria la confirmación definitiva a que la bolsa es una casa de apuestas tamaño industrial


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

*PORRA ACTUALIZADA*

jucari: -4.75%
JMK: -6.56%
jacksand: -7.5%
rosonero: -7.5%
Ajoporro: -7.8%
fmartin: -8.1%
Mulder: -8.25%
TIPOA: -8.4%
Pepitoria: -8.5%
Las cosas a su cauce: -8,7%
tomcat: -8,84%
Rocket: -8.9%
Builder: -9.2%
Sleepwalk: -9.5%
Bestia: -9,8%
bk001: -9,99%
mosqueado: -10.07%
putinreloaded: -10.26%
Dabuti - 10,4%
wolf45: -10,7%
Sylar: -10,8%
Egam: -11%
Caída a plomo: -12%
chollero: -12.34 %
tonuel -50%


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> Otia, pues seria la leche!!! Ya seria la confirmación definitiva a que la bolsa es una casa de apuestas tamaño industrial



Pues en estas casas de apuestas anglosajonas se pueden realizar apuestas de cualquier cosa: que dia va a hacer, si llueve, si sale el sol..., politica, religion... no te extranye ver apuesta sobre las bolsas o economia.


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

Creo, como ya he dicho antes, que mañana vamos a rebotar hacia arriba, así que mi opinión respecto al Ibex es que lo van a bajar antes del cierre para proceder a la caza del incauto bajista de mañana temprano 

No si al final he de justificar hasta apuestas hechas a voleo, espero que esto sea como la petanca, el que se quede más cerca de la bolita se gana las cervezas virtuales.


----------



## spamrakuen (22 Oct 2008)

mi porra:
-11,11% con un 0,0011 arriba 0,0011 abajo


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

Voy a ser el OWNED absoluto de la porra hoy!!!.........-4,75%....

No hay premio "pa el último??"...


----------



## dabuti (22 Oct 2008)

NI CASO A ESTO, YA HE VISTO QUE HAS PARTICIPADO:






MULDER, COÑO,


A ver si hoy que predecimos todos, no participas tú.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

Merval -12,07%:

¿A que pierde los 900?


----------



## davinci79 (22 Oct 2008)

Apúntame un -7.00%


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

*PORRA ACTUALIZADA*

jucari: -4.75%
JMK: -6.56%
davinci79: -7%
jacksand: -7.5%
rosonero: -7.5%
iluso: -7.5%
Ajoporro: -7.8%
fmartin: -8.1%
Mulder: -8.25%
TIPOA: -8.4%
Pepitoria: -8.5%
Las cosas a su cauce: -8,7%
tomcat: -8,84%
Rocket: -8.9%
Builder: -9.2%
Sleepwalk: -9.5%
Bestia: -9,8%
bk001: -9,99%
mosqueado: -10.07%
putinreloaded: -10.26%
Dabuti - 10,4%
wolf45: -10,7%
Sylar: -10,8%
Egam: -11%
spamrakuen: -11.11%
Caída a plomo: -12%
chollero: -12.34 %
tonuel -50%


----------



## trafec (22 Oct 2008)

Yo por el ibex no voto, que no sé. Voto por TIPOA: 8,4%, suponiendo que se admitan votaciones en el mercado secundario


----------



## iLuso (22 Oct 2008)

Va, me mojo: Ibex -7.5%


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Merval -12,07%:
> 
> ¿A que pierde los 900?



-12,87%:


----------



## Kasandra (22 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Merval -12,07%:
> 
> ¿A que pierde los 900?



Perdón por mi ignorancia :o pero... ¿qué pasaría si la bolsa argentina, digamos que pierde los 900 o incluso los 800? ¿Otro caso como el de Islandia, quizás?


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

Aquí tienen un sitio de apuestas con el Ibex:

Today's Official Close - Financial Betting - Ibex 35 Index Betting


----------



## iLuso (22 Oct 2008)

trafec dijo:


> Yo por el ibex no voto, que no sé. Voto por TIPOA: 8,4%, suponiendo que se admitan votaciones en el mercado secundario




jojojo, que buena!. 

¿Como ser construiría un CFD con esta listilla?


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (22 Oct 2008)

jucari: -4.75%
JMK: -6.56%
davinci79: -7%
jacksand: -7.5%
rosonero: -7.5%
donjuli2002 - 7.84% SERÁ EL 22 DE OCTUBRE OS LO DIJE
Ajoporro: -7.8%
fmartin: -8.1%
Mulder: -8.25%
TIPOA: -8.4%
Pepitoria: -8.5%
Las cosas a su cauce: -8,7%
tomcat: -8,84%
Rocket: -8.9%
Builder: -9.2%
Sleepwalk: -9.5%
Bestia: -9,8%
bk001: -9,99%
mosqueado: -10.07%
putinreloaded: -10.26%
Dabuti - 10,4%
wolf45: -10,7%
Sylar: -10,8%
Egam: -11%
spamrakuen: -11.11%
Caída a plomo: -12%
chollero: -12.34 %
tonuel -50%


está siendo el 22 de


----------



## TIPOA (22 Oct 2008)

trafec dijo:


> Yo por el ibex no voto, que no sé. Voto por TIPOA: 8,4%, suponiendo que se admitan votaciones en el mercado secundario




eso no vale, eso son materias primas "semi-preciosas"  .....


----------



## remosinganas (22 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Sacando algo positivo, habeis visto a iberia, ahi, mas chula que un ocho con su 5% de subidas?
> 
> Lo que hacen las fusiones...



vueling sube + fusion con clickair (linea bajo coste iberia) = IBERIA UP !!


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

PORRA CERRADA (que son las 5)



> jucari: -4.75%
> JMK: -6.56%
> davinci79: -7%
> jacksand: -7.5%
> ...


----------



## Ajoporro (22 Oct 2008)

¿ Quién dijo que lo peor para el Ibex empezaría a las 5, y por qué ?


----------



## Sylar (22 Oct 2008)

iLuso dijo:


> jojojo, que buena!.
> 
> ¿Como ser construiría un CFD con esta listilla?



Empezamos con derivados?
Muy bien, apuesto a que gana un forero cuyo nick empieza con la letra R.


----------



## trafec (22 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> eso no vale, eso son materias primas "semi-preciosas"  .....



jaja: por qué no? Parece que vale todo excepto lo que esta especialmente penado, que solo vale a medias 

PS: por cierto tipoa: si arrastras tu nick por más de un foro... ya nos conocemos ;-)


----------



## ruben.600rr (22 Oct 2008)

Sylar dijo:


> Empezamos con derivados?
> Muy bien, apuesto a que gana un forero cuyo nick empieza con la letra R.



Pues tengo que jugar yo que si no no ganas. 

jucari: -4.75%
JMK: -6.56%
davinci79: -7%
jacksand: -7.5%
rosonero: -7.5%
iluso: -7.5%
Ajoporro: -7.8%
donjuli2002 - 7.84%
fmartin: -8.1%
Mulder: -8.25%
TIPOA: -8.4%
Pepitoria: -8.5%
Las cosas a su cauce: -8,7%
tomcat: -8,84%
Rocket: -8.9%
Builder: -9.2%
Sleepwalk: -9.5%
ruben.600rr: -9.666%
Bestia: -9,8%
bk001: -9,99%
mosqueado: -10.07%
putinreloaded: -10.26%
Dabuti - 10,4%
wolf45: -10,7%
Sylar: -10,8%
Egam: -11%
spamrakuen: -11.11%
Caída a plomo: -12%
chollero: -12.34 %
tonuel -50%


----------



## Castrón (22 Oct 2008)

tranquilos esta noche en el td2 diran que el ibex bajo pero menos que el resto de parqués europeos, que estamos mucho mejor que los demas porque nuestra ecoñomía es la mas potente del mundo, el rolls royce de las ecoñomias mundiales, unos auténticos first class de la ecoñomia, he dicho ecoñomia


----------



## Hagen (22 Oct 2008)

Ajoporro dijo:


> ¿ Quién dijo que lo peor para el Ibex empezaría a las 5, y por qué ?



Porque los del intradia intentaran deshacer posiciones......


----------



## dabuti (22 Oct 2008)

Merval, -13,41


¿ Y KICHNER?


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

Ya hemos empezado a subir, pero para apuntalar este rebotillo hemos de bajar antes un poco y todo apunta a un rally bajista para final de la sesión. Lógico si se tiene en cuenta que habrán montones de traders cerrando posiciones por si mañana se llevan un buen sopapo.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> -12,87%:



-13,43%

Suspenden la cotizacion o no?


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

Castrón dijo:


> tranquilos esta noche en el td2 diran que el ibex bajo pero menos que el resto de parqués europeos, que estamos mucho mejor que los demas porque nuestra ecoñomía es la mas potente del mundo, el rolls royce de las ecoñomias mundiales, unos auténticos first class de la ecoñomia, he dicho ecoñomia



Y si no pues se le echa la culpa a Argentina, o a Estados Unidos, o a Islandia, o a.... ¡¡¡¡bobojista!!!!


----------



## Locke (22 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> Merval, -13,41
> 
> 
> ¿ Y KICHNER?



A que porcentaje salta el cierre automático de mercados?¿ Ese que para la bolsa unos minutos o algo así...


----------



## chollero (22 Oct 2008)

bueno se terminaron las apuestas, a ver si vamos a seguir apostando, hasta las 6 y media :-s


----------



## Halfredico (22 Oct 2008)

Vaya con las dos champions league, al Madrid le endiñan en Italia y ahora esto.


----------



## panoli (22 Oct 2008)

Castrón dijo:


> tranquilos esta noche en el td2 diran que el ibex bajo pero menos que el resto de parqués europeos, que estamos mucho mejor que los demas porque nuestra ecoñomía es la mas potente del mundo, el rolls royce de las ecoñomias mundiales, unos auténticos first class de la ecoñomia, he dicho ecoñomia




No hombre, diran que hoy se han recogido beneficios, y que ha caido tanto por que se han recogido muchisimos beneficios, y eso es por que somos los mejores. 
Y que si el resto cae, nosotros más, que para chulos no nos gana nadie


----------



## Hagen (22 Oct 2008)

Daros cuanta que las grandes caidas empezaros desque que empezo el Atleti, a perder con el Sevilla, el barsa y el Madrid, y todavia le falta el liverpool y el villareal......


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> A que porcentaje salta el cierre automático de mercados?¿ Ese que para la bolsa unos minutos o algo así...



Estará a punto digo yo... -13,67%


----------



## Ajoporro (22 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Estará a punto digo yo... -13,67%



+10 carateres


----------



## Locke (22 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Estará a punto digo yo... -13,67%




Joder, es que la grafica es para no echar gota : : :


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

MERVAL -13,92%:

Lo de que perdia los 900 lo dije en broma! Tengo superpoderes!!


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

Ahí tenemos el rally bajista de final de sesión! estén atentos que van a ver a los leones jugar con el mercado a su antojo, como siempre.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

MERVAL -14,34%


Mínimo en 896,58 puntos :

Saludos...


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

Ahora ademas viene lo mejor del ibex... para mi que hay espantada en los ultimos minutos...


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (22 Oct 2008)

el ibex bajando de los 9.000 points 

será el 22 de octubre


----------



## Paisaje (22 Oct 2008)

17:20: 9.004,90 -790,10 (8,07%)


----------



## wolf45 (22 Oct 2008)

Con ese grafico del Merval, Argentina como esta,,,, pues no doy un duro por Telefonica, Repsol etc, me suena a bancarrota inminente, corralito, nacionalizacion, en fin lo habitual 


las puertas del abismo se han abierto para acoger al Ibex


----------



## Halfredico (22 Oct 2008)

Quien ha visto invertir en sudamerica.... esa tierra esta condenada al fracaso y a la involucion, volveran a trepar arboles.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

BUENOS AIRES MERVAL (^MERV)

17:19 : 899,36 Down 147,32 (-14,07%) 

A tomar por el culo:

Edito: *-14,34%*


----------



## Ajoporro (22 Oct 2008)

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 8974 8982 17:21 -800 
Wall Street 8734 8738 17:21 -289 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 12898.1 12900.1 17:21 -163.4 
Euro STOKK 50 2451.5 2453.5 17:21 -102.0 
Alemania 30 4546.8 4548.8 17:21 -212.5 
Oro al contado 746.65 747.15 17:21 -25.00 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 12759.8 12762.8 17:21 -319.8


----------



## ertitoagus (22 Oct 2008)

entonces.... que vamos a morir todos de fijo no?


----------



## Ajoporro (22 Oct 2008)

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 8967 8975 17:23 -807 
Wall Street 8710 8714 17:23 -313 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 12889.7 12891.7 17:23 -171.8 
Euro STOKK 50 2450.5 2452.5 17:23 -103.0 
Alemania 30 4545.0 4547.0 17:23 -214.3 
Oro al contado 746.30 746.80 17:23 -25.35 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 12737.8 12740.8 17:23 -341.8


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

*Capital Research reduce su participación en Santander al 4,9%*

Soltando lastre...

Capital Research reduce su participación en Santander al 4,9% - 22/10/08 - elEconomista.es



> Capital Research reduce su participación en Santander al 4,9%
> Agencias | 17:15 - 22/10/2008
> 
> El gestor de fondos estadounidense Capital Research and Management Company ha informado de que redujo su participación en el Santander a menos de un 5%.
> ...


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (22 Oct 2008)

Comprad hoy, mañana fuerte rebote.

(y si cuela, cuela,..)


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Comprad hoy, mañana fuerte rebote.
> 
> (y si cuela, cuela,..)



Mañana el rebote del elefante muerto. Ah no, coño, que esos no rebotan, ¿no?


----------



## wolf45 (22 Oct 2008)

Compro Repsol


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

Virgen Santa...

MERVAL -14,65% si no la cierran hoy, apaga y vámonos... llevan 1 hora de cotización... :

Saludos...


----------



## a_mesa_puesta (22 Oct 2008)

Halfredico dijo:


> Quien ha visto invertir en sudamerica.... esa tierra esta condenada al fracaso y a la involucion, volveran a trepar arboles.



Da la casualidad de que, por ejemplo, en el caso de Argentina, ellos tienen el petroleo y nosotros la empresa que lo explota. En caso de desastre total, y nacionalizacion de todo, ellos moveran sus coches con gasolina y nosotros quemaremos las sillas y mesas de las oficinas de Repsol para mover nuestros trenes a vapor


----------



## Ajoporro (22 Oct 2008)

¿ Llegaremos a los 8.800 hoy ?, enga un último esfuerzo que mañana será peor .. esa "balla" de los 8.800


----------



## JMK (22 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> Compro Repsol




Coooño!!! entera???

Pues a ver si me bajas el gasoil.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> Compro Repsol



Y yo invierto en tangos

MERVAL -14,65%
IBEX -8,32%


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (22 Oct 2008)

eL sANTANDER YA SUPERA LA COTIZACION DE NOVIEMBRE DE 2003 8.31 €/POR ACCION 

EL IBEX PERDIENDO 810 PUNTOS EN LA SESION 

VUELVE 2004


----------



## Hagen (22 Oct 2008)

al rico novillo argentino!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> eL sANTANDER YA SUPERA LA COTIZACION DE NOVIEMBRE DE 2003 8.31 €/POR ACCION
> 
> EL IBEX PERDIENDO 810 PUNTOS EN LA SESION
> 
> VUELVE 2004



En el precio de los pisos ya estamos en el 2004, no?


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2008)

¿y la porra?, ¿que pasa aqui?


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

Que alguien repostee las apuestas del Ibex, creo que hoy voy a ganarme unas cuantas cervezas virtuales


----------



## TIPOA (22 Oct 2008)

Todo culpa del JUAN MARTIN....
venga, di quien eres.... MUESTRATEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (22 Oct 2008)

PARA TANGO EL QUE VA A BAILAR LA SRA. KICHNER EN EL CADAVER DEL SANTANDER, BBVA Y TELEFONICA....

y conste que al San no le afecta esto... o sea que baja por otras "cosillas"

Esta siendo el 22 de octubre senyores


----------



## TIPOA (22 Oct 2008)

cervezasssssssss
pa mi
jucari: -4.75%
JMK: -6.56%
davinci79: -7%
jacksand: -7.5%
rosonero: -7.5%
iluso: -7.5%
Ajoporro: -7.8%
donjuli2002 - 7.84%
fmartin: -8.1%
Mulder: -8.25%
TIPOA: -8.4%
Pepitoria: -8.5%
Las cosas a su cauce: -8,7%
tomcat: -8,84%
Rocket: -8.9%
Builder: -9.2%
Sleepwalk: -9.5%
ruben.600rr: -9.666%
Bestia: -9,8%
bk001: -9,99%
mosqueado: -10.07%
putinreloaded: -10.26%
Dabuti - 10,4%
wolf45: -10,7%
Sylar: -10,8%
Egam: -11%
spamrakuen: -11.11%
Caída a plomo: -12%
chollero: -12.34 %
tonuel -50%


----------



## wolf45 (22 Oct 2008)

JMK dijo:


> Coooño!!! entera???
> 
> Pues a ver si me bajas el gasoil.




Entera, entera, veras dentro de poco lo que vale, auguro, que estan los tiburones de WS,,,, los que tengan cash,,, esperando el momento de gangas en Expaña, y los fund de Oriente, no digamos, tienen el avion con los motores a punto

Champions League de la economia,,,,,, pero en manos extranjeras ,,,al tiempo


----------



## TIPOA (22 Oct 2008)

POR CIERTo
ya que nadie lo dice

YO ESTUVE AQUI


----------



## Ajoporro (22 Oct 2008)

3 minutos pa que termine la subasta ... pánico..


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder cabrón!!!!....aún acertaras la porra....


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

Toma cerveza!

Index Value:	8,986.90
Trade Time:	11:29AM ET
Change:	Down 808.10 (8.25%)

^IBEX: Summary for IBEX 35 - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (22 Oct 2008)

Solbes ha salido de compras??? ha subido 60 puntos en 2 minutos!!!!


----------



## wolf45 (22 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> Solbes ha salido de compras??? ha subido 60 puntos en 2 minutos!!!!





No me xtrañaria nada, pero despues hay que pagarlo,,,, bueno nos metera mano a nuestro bolsillo


----------



## TIPOA (22 Oct 2008)

MULLDERRRRRRRRRRRRR
cabron... 
pero ya lo dijo , que conste aqui, que lo decia a huevo (como yo vamos y tambien lo he rozao)


----------



## macvales (22 Oct 2008)

Hoy toca sacar otro fajo de billetes del cajero.


----------



## belier (22 Oct 2008)

Jodíos... Dejad de darle al F5 que me ralentizais la carga... putos spammers...


----------



## Locke (22 Oct 2008)

BUENOS AIRES MERVAL
(BUE: ^MERV)
Valor de índice:	887,18
Hora de cotización:	17:33
Cambio:	Down 159,50 (15,24%)
Cierre anterior:	1.046,680
Apertura:	1.174,640
Rango diario:	887,18 - 1.042,26
Rango a 52sem:	1.013,880 - 2.354,730
BUENOS AIRES MERVAL (^MERV)

Lo de Argentina esta siendo de traca....


----------



## arrhenius (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Toma cerveza!
> 
> Index Value:	8,986.90
> Trade Time:	11:29AM ET
> ...



entonces eso de que habia un cambio de tendencia cuando estabamos en -8 era una trola para quitarte competidoreS? o es que has fallado (de nuevo) en el timming? xD


----------



## PalPueblo (22 Oct 2008)

y va a acertar...


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> MULLDERRRRRRRRRRRRR
> cabron...
> pero ya lo dijo , que conste aqui, que lo decia a huevo (como yo vamos y tambien lo he rozao)



Bueno, he reflexionado una par de veces la apuesta antes de decirla según veía el mercado, pero han sido dos veces rápidas.


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Toma cerveza!
> 
> Index Value:	8,986.90
> Trade Time:	11:29AM ET
> ...



Hay va una RUBIA.....

Ver archivo adjunto 4962


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

Que alguien cante como queda la subasta del IBEX, gracias

Del otro lado del charco sigue la fiesta:






-16,15% :::

¿No piensan parar para tomar un mate? Si no llegamos al -20%...


----------



## PalPueblo (22 Oct 2008)

si cerro a 8.16% no se lo lleva fmartin que tien 8.1%??????????


----------



## un marronazo (22 Oct 2008)

no me pierdo esta noche las tontulias y a los tontulianos ejpertos 
a ver a quien les hechan la culpa esta vez


----------



## trafec (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder: te acuso de haber comprado 500 repsol en el último minuto para alcanzar el 8,25 

Felicidades, a 2 decimlaes... buena puntería


----------



## sarkweber (22 Oct 2008)

El aire se llevó 10 años perdidos en Bolsa. Lo que hace 10 años valía 8, hoy vale 8. Lo mismo, el aire se llevó las ganancias, pero peor es una casa que hubieras comprado, no sólo vale menos sino que has de pagar cientos de impuestos todos los años por su mantenimiento. Al menos las acciones se fueron pero sin molestar. :


----------



## Halfredico (22 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Hay va una RUBIA.....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 4962



Por que las sirenas son un mito erotico si no tienen grieta?


----------



## TIPOA (22 Oct 2008)

Y un huevo
lo primero que se te ha venido a la cabeza
jejeje
lo mio tiene mas merito 
a las 12:0 estabamos sobre el 5% y me he rascado los huevos y he soltado el 8,4....


----------



## explorador (22 Oct 2008)

- 16,15 MERVAL, esto si que una barbaridad, que lo paren


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

Bueno pues FMARTIN se ha llevado la porra.
Y la mención especial para TIPOA por estar muy cerca desde esta mañana (y sin leerse el libro ese de rapidshare)

(aunque la verdad es que ha cerrado con -9.2%; lo que están dando ahora son resultados adulterados porque estan contra mí estos cabrones  )


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

Ha hecho un doble suelo de libro, mañana tocan subidas vertiginosas... 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> entonces eso de que habia un cambio de tendencia cuando estabamos en -8 era una trola para quitarte competidoreS? o es que has fallado (de nuevo) en el timming? xD



No es ninguna trola, lo que ocurre es que si mañana rebotamos hay que cerrar abajo para despistar al personal, luego la realidad es muy distinta como ocurre casi siempre.

También, como he dicho antes, hay mucho operadores que se cierran a final del día para no llevarse un souvernir en la apertura de mañana, por cierto, el libro de Gann (escrito en 1923) que estoy leyendo ahora mismo ya habla de estas cosas, es decir, se trata de una táctica más vieja que el andar.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (22 Oct 2008)

sarkweber dijo:


> El aire se llevó 10 años perdidos en Bolsa. Lo que hace 10 años valía 8, hoy vale 8. Lo mismo, el aire se llevó las ganancias, pero peor es una casa que hubieras comprado, no sólo vale menos sino que has de pagar cientos de impuestos todos los años por su mantenimiento. Al menos las acciones se fueron pero sin molestar. :



juas, juas, muy bueno, tremendo,


----------



## JMK (22 Oct 2008)

Halfredico dijo:


> Por que las sirenas son un mito erotico si no tienen grieta?



Porque respiran por las branquias y no veas como la chupan.


----------



## Sylar (22 Oct 2008)

Pues ahora dice 8,16, no 8,25.

Cago en la leche, he perdido y encima mi cobertura con derivados me ha hecho perder mas. menos mal que habia titulizado mi posicion y se lo habia colocado todo a unos pardillos a traves de la red de Banif (un tal A. Ortega compro un buen pellizco).
Con las comisiones cobradas me voy de viaje a las bahamas. Ya me pueden echar un galgo.


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

Ahora viene la pregunta: Que creeis que pasara manyana?

Por cierto, felicidades Mulder


----------



## DeCafeina (22 Oct 2008)

*¡Tongo, tongo!*

Yo veo que ha cerrado bajando un 8,16%.

En mi yahoo finance gana fmartin


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Ahora viene la pregunta: Que creeis que pasara manyana?
> 
> Por cierto, felicidades Mulder



Yo ya lo he escrito antes, subidas vertiginosas... 

Saludos...


----------



## jacksand (22 Oct 2008)

Hay va la mia FMARTIN


----------



## Halfredico (22 Oct 2008)

Merval -17%


----------



## Sleepwalk (22 Oct 2008)

Enhorabuena al ganador.


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

Lo de Argentina es "pa mear y no echar gota".....-16,35%!!!!


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Ahora viene la pregunta: Que creeis que pasara manyana?
> 
> Por cierto, felicidades Mulder



Creo que basta con mirar lo de IG Markets para darse cuenta de que ya está subiendo, el futuro del Eurostoxx también lo está haciendo aunque el rebote no creo que llegue muy lejos.


----------



## Locke (22 Oct 2008)

Merval -17?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?


----------



## wolf45 (22 Oct 2008)

Mañana montaña rusa dia de hacer dinero en cortos


----------



## truji (22 Oct 2008)




----------



## Halfredico (22 Oct 2008)

Riesgo pais en 1890 puntos jujuju


----------



## wolf45 (22 Oct 2008)

NO, mandara el que tenga mas de estas:


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

Hay que admitirlo, el Ibex ha quedado en -8.16%, lo que ocurre es que el yahoo finance va con retraso, aunque creo que he quedado segundón.

Felicidades al 'primerón'.


----------



## chollero (22 Oct 2008)

el mulder es una maquina dios


----------



## freedani (22 Oct 2008)

Apuestas para mañana. ¿Se perderán los 9000 para seguir el camino a los 8000 de IBEX o habrá rebote? :


----------



## Halfredico (22 Oct 2008)

La bolsa porteña cae más de 16 por ciento y el Riesgo País ya superó los 1.900 puntos básicos

El índice Merval opera en terreno negativo desde la apertura. Se ubica por debajo de los 900 puntos. Ayer, la plaza local cerró con un pérdida de 11 por ciento. El riesgo argentino se ubica en 1.919 unidades. Los principales bonos de la deuda argentina caen un 7,5% en promedio. En la plaza cambiaria local, el dólar se mantiene sin cambios y cotiza a $3,24 para la venta
Bolsa de Comercio - Lunes Negro - Bs As
La Bolsa de Comercio de Buenos Aires vuelve a operar con una importante baja, en medio de otro día difícil para los mercados del mundo, donde los temores por la posible recesión volvieron a causar caídas generalizadas.

El índice Merval cae 4,75 por ciento. Las acciones del panel líder que registra mayores retrocesos son las de Banco Patagonia, 10%; Grupo Financiero Galicia, 6,17%; Ledesma, 8,61% y Transportadora Gas del Sur, 7,69 por ciento.

Por otra parte, los principales bonos de la deuda argentina caían un 7,5% en promedio, afectados por una marcada reticencia a la inversión luego que el Gobierno anunciara el envío al Congreso de un proyecto de ley para eliminar el sistema privado de pensiones.

Las bajas destacadas correspondían al Bonar 2011 en dólares, con un 12,3%, y al Disc en la misma moneda, con bajas del 12 por ciento.

El Riesgo País superó los 1.900 puntos
El índice EMBI+ Argentina que realiza la banca JP Morgan, y que mide la diferencia de tasa entre bonos del país con sus similares de los Estados Unidos, sube 292 unidades, a 1.919 puntos básicos.

El gobierno de Cristina Kirchner propuso ayer al Congreso acabar con los fondos privados de pensiones para evitar que la crisis financiera licue las futuras jubilaciones, en una jugada que le permitiría al Estado absorber fondos por 30.000 millones de dólares.

Analistas financieros y la oposición creen que la medida esconde la imperiosa necesidad del Gobierno de hacerse de fondos para enfrentar vencimientos de deuda en 2009.

En tanto, el indicador señala que el país que registra mayor Riesgo al día de hoy es Ucrania que con el despegue de 59 unidades alcanzó los 2236 puntos básicos.

Asimismo, los dos países sudamericanos más afectados durante la jornada de hoy fueron Ecuador con un aumento de 223 (2139 puntos totales) y Venezuela con un incremento de 100 unidades (1718).

Por su parte, Brasil registra 605 (con una aumento de 75 puntos), Colombia 637 (+52) y México 531 (+35).

En cuanto a la Argentina, llama la atención de los inversores el despegue que el índice registró en los últimos tiempos y preocupa que esté próximo a quintuplicarse en relación el nivel que había alcanzado el 22 de octubre de 2007, cuando se ubicó en los 388 puntos.

Se señala que la tendencia se agravó en el último mes ya que el 25 de septiembre pasado se ubicaba en los 813 puntos básicos y hoy alcanzó los 1815 puntos básicos, es decir, 146 puntos por sobre el doble.

Así, lo que por mucho tiempo sólo fue un fantasma que merodeaba alrededor de la Argentina, ahora es una realidad que pone sobre el tapete la preocupación del mundo empresarial por la seguridad de invertir en la Argentina.

Los expertos señalan que tener un Riesgo País tan elevado, ante las turbulencias que afectan fuertemente al mundo desde los últimos meses, podría significar un mayor costo para conseguir financiamientos internacionales futuros.

Este índice tocó su máximo techo cuando alcanzó las 7.174 unidades en julio de 2002, momento en que el país se encontraba en cesación de pagos, y cayó a un mínimo de 180 puntos a comienzos de 2007.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

-16,77%

¿A que dije lo del -20% de guasa y llegamos?:


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (22 Oct 2008)

cuanto ha perdido el botin y la hija en bolsa hoy....


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (22 Oct 2008)

madre mia, tendremos que abrir el post CUIDADO CON ARGENTINA


----------



## un marronazo (22 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> cuanto ha perdido el botin y la hija en bolsa hoy....



!!!madre mia que penita me dan!!!!!!!


----------



## TIPOA (22 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> cuanto ha perdido el botin y la hija en bolsa hoy....



ellos, ni un euro
ya lo han recuperado hace tiempo con las comisiones de vendo que baja, compro que sube,vuelvo a vender, vuelvo a comprar

realmente creo que ahora deben de estar a la par, ni ganan ni pierden, pero apartir de estos minimos es donde todos los banquitos les va ha hacer daño de verdad de la guena


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> ¿A que dije lo del -20% de guasa y llegamos?:



Es que con esas cosas no se bromean!!!


----------



## fmartin (22 Oct 2008)

PalPueblo dijo:


> si cerro a 8.16% no se lo lleva fmartin que tien 8.1%??????????



Creo que gano yo...no?


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

Lo que está ocurriendo con Argentina, Ucrania y el resto de países pobres es la vieja táctica de Wall Street, atacar las monedas de estos países. El resto es la consecuencia y si algún gobernante hace lo que no tiene que hacer en este contexto pues ya tenemos la tormenta perfecta.

Le sucedió a Corea del Sur en los 80, a Mexico en los 90, a España le sucedía cada dos por tres cuando estábamos en la peseta. Gracias a dios que ahora estamos en el euro y somos algo menos vulnerables, de lo contrario nuestra economía lo estaría pasando peor que ahora.


----------



## fmartin (22 Oct 2008)

jacksand dijo:


> Hay va la mia FMARTIN



thank you!


----------



## trafec (22 Oct 2008)

fmartin dijo:


> Creo que gano yo...no?



Pos si, con foto finisch pq a las 17:35 estaba en 8,25... pero cerrado ganas a 8,16.

Disfruta de la birra  y felicidades por tu pericia


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

Venga, no seamos ahora lonchafinistas con la cerveza... una para Mr. fmartin y otra para Mr. Mulder... y aqui todos contentos.


----------



## fmartin (22 Oct 2008)

En honor a la verdad, lo de Mulder tiene más mérito, porque él hace análisis más técnicos, yo sólo me he dejado llevar por las tendencias que marcaban las curvas...


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

fmartin dijo:


> Creo que gano yo...no?



F.Martin....te lo has ganado.....

Ver archivo adjunto 4970



Lo siento Mulder.....


----------



## TIPOA (22 Oct 2008)




----------



## fmartin (22 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> F.Martin....te lo has ganado.....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 4970
> 
> ...



Me recuerda al chiste de los dos pescadores gallegos, que uno pesca una sirena y la tira al agua sin decir nada, y el otro le pregunta:
- e por qué?
y el otro responde.
- e por dónde?


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

fmartin dijo:


> En honor a la verdad, lo de Mulder tiene más mérito, porque él hace análisis más técnicos, yo sólo me he dejado llevar por las tendencias que marcaban las curvas...



Bueno, yo he sido de los últimos en apostar, así que lo mio tampoco tiene tanto mérito.

Por cierto, cuando vea a una señora que esté como un tren no se deje llevar tanto por las tendencias


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

Dejo esta frase del cierre de Cárpatos para la reflexión...

...Y para terminar un dato que creo nos debe inducir a la reflexión más profunda. MSCI de bolsas mundiales desde 1997 a la fecha, rentabilidad total -5%. Lo de que la bolsa a largo siempre sube no es cierto, y es dudoso que la bolsa sea el mejor destino para nuestros ahorros, sobre todo si dependemos de ellos para nuestro mantenimiento. Hay otros muchos mundos en el mundo financiero, y no hay que obsesionarse con el largo plazo de las bolsas como la panacea universal.

Saludos...


----------



## fmartin (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, yo he sido de los últimos en apostar, así que lo mio tampoco tiene tanto mérito.
> 
> *Por cierto, cuando vea a una señora que esté como un tren no se deje llevar tanto por las tendencias*



No encuentro una mejor ocasión para dejarse llevar 


Saludos!


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2008)

[PAUSA]
[TIEMPO MUERTO]

¿Os habéis dado cuenta la cantidad de página que se "devoran" al día en este hilo?. 

¿Cuantos hilos puede haber así similares a este y que tenga tanta afluencia de gente?, ¿tal vez forocoches?, es que lo dudo mucho,

¿Alguien puede decir en que ranking estamos en España?. Con suerte, o desgracia, nos lee hasta Solbes 

*Este hilo es LOLeante*

[/PAUSA]
[/TIEMPO MUERTO]


----------



## Speculo (22 Oct 2008)

Venga, una imagen de esas que os gustan tanto, que está esto muy pobre gráficamente hablando...






El amigo Dow y su progresión en diez años (en porcentaje)


----------



## chollero (22 Oct 2008)

aqui vemos a mulder informandose, para conseguir esos analisis tecnicos tan efectivos


----------



## ronald29780 (22 Oct 2008)

Mi favorito del S&P últimamente, el SOV, se defiende mucho mejor que su futura madre...

-7,41%

Traducido al SAN

2,75 US$ x 3,42 = 9,40 US$/SAN = 7,31 € x SAN


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

chollero dijo:


> aqui vemos a mulder informandose, para conseguir esos analisis tecnicos tan efectivos



Le falta la boina, pero es brutal,


----------



## Sargento Highway (22 Oct 2008)

Histórico de la bolsa de Buenos Aires: esto es un salto del angel y lo demas son tonterías :


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

Lo que se está cociendo:

Milonga argentina

Y mientras no escampa en Buenos Aires: -16,51%
A ver si me puedo ver el cierre que dará la risa...


----------



## javso (22 Oct 2008)

*Repsol*

No se mucho de bolsa ni he invertido nunca directamente, pero... yo diría que es un día magnífico para meterse en Repsol, no???


----------



## dabuti (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Toma cerveza!
> 
> Index Value:	8,986.90
> Trade Time:	11:29AM ET
> ...





Mulder, coño, hay que acertar cuando hay milloooooooooooooones en juego.

En cualquier caso, enhorabuena


----------



## Builder (22 Oct 2008)

Que dice Roubini que nada de entrar en bolsa ahora. La bolsa no comenzará a subir hasta unos 6 meses antes del final de la recesión en la que ya estamos, y eso no va a ocurrir antes de que acabe 2009. De modo que como mucho el mercado volvería a una senda alcista allá por el verano del año que viene. Así que mantener cash y como mucho comprar letras del tesoro, porque no ganar nada es mejor que perder el 50%.

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5rNfHmcR2xI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed>

En este otro habla de la recesión y de la deflación. Solo saldremos de la crisis cuando los precios de las cosas hayan bajado tanto que volvamos a estar dispuestos a comprarlas. Es decir, cuando se haya pinchado la burbuja.

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2fdAlhH4onI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed>

¿Os imaginais a alguien así hablando con esa claridad en las televisiones de aquí?


----------



## Alexandros (22 Oct 2008)

Los valores del mercado yanki TELECOM ARGENTINA STET *-30.60%* y TELEFÓNICA S.A. *-8.01% *.

*La Bolsa porteña cae más de 16 por ciento y el Riesgo País llegó a los 1.900 puntos básicos - Infobae.com*


¡Venga chavales hoy nos vamos de subidón!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PeDlJwmEye4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PeDlJwmEye4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

Edito:

Dax-30: -4,46%; Euro Stoxx 50: -5,43%; Cac-40: -5,10%

Los gringos no acaban de "animarse" 

DJIA 8,713.39 -320.27 -3.55%
NASDAQ 1,658.15 -38.53 -2.27%
S&P 500 919.58 -35.47 -3.71%


----------



## dabuti (22 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> Mulder, coño, hay que acertar cuando hay milloooooooooooooones en juego.
> 
> En cualquier caso, enhorabuena




Perdón, enhorabuena Fmartín (Creo que no eres el de Martinsa)


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

Nadie comenta que estamos a -250 puntos del minimo del DJ????....Que estamos a un pasito caray!!!!!


----------



## dabuti (22 Oct 2008)

alexandros dijo:


> bolsa Argentina *-7.20 %*
> 
> Los Valores Del Mercado Yanki Telecom Argentina Stet *-30.60%* Y Telefónica S.a. *-8.01% *.
> 
> ...




¿no Será -17,20?


----------



## Alexandros (22 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿no Será -17,20?



Editado, estaba mirando otro indice del Merval.

Un saludo.


----------



## ronald29780 (22 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Edito:
> 
> Dax-30: -4,46%; Euro Stoxx 50: -5,43%; Cac-40: -5,10%
> 
> ...



Un aterrizaje en toda regla, ¿Verdad *Bobo*?


----------



## sicran (22 Oct 2008)

Dow Jones: -323.69	-3.58%	8,709.97

Lo de Argentina es brutal...un -16% en un día?¿? Otra vez en la ruina, com ohace unos años?


----------



## fairplay (22 Oct 2008)

El dow ha vuelto a perder los 8700 y sigue bajando


----------



## Alexandros (22 Oct 2008)

sicran dijo:


> Dow Jones: -323.69	-3.58%	8,709.97
> 
> Lo de Argentina es brutal...un -16% en un día?¿? Otra vez en la ruina, com ohace unos años?



Si pero los boludos ya están en sobreaviso y ya no se fian de nadie. Esta vez si vuelven a ir a los banquitos a por sus papeles...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3jMBNesc-8k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3jMBNesc-8k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## explorador (22 Oct 2008)

- 17,13, estos argentinos son unos cojonudos ni cierran ni hostias, que esperán que llegue a 0.


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

Segun Càrpatos...

El riesgo país llega a 2000, alarma roja, ese es el nivel que tenía antes del corralito y el default de 2001

http://www.serenitymarkets.com/ficha_comentario.asp?sec=9&id=26082


----------



## dabuti (22 Oct 2008)

explorador dijo:


> - 17,13, estos argentinos son unos cojonudos ni cierran ni hostias, que esperán que llegue a 0.




Ni Cristina ni Néstor Kirchner

Un Putin es lo ke necesita Argentina

Con Vladimiro, llevaría 15 días cerrada, HOYGA


----------



## ronald29780 (22 Oct 2008)

explorador dijo:


> - 17,13, estos argentinos son unos cojonudos ni cierran ni hostias, que esperán que llegue a 0.



Desde luego, el plan de la presidenta de Argentina parece tener un gran exito.

Entre lo que sube la deuda pública de este país y lo que suben las acciones, al final se va a quedar la suma de las inversiones de los fondos de pension en casi 0.:


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿no Será -17,20?



-17,25%


----------



## Kujire (22 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Segun Càrpatos...
> 
> El riesgo país llega a 2000, alarma roja, ese es el nivel que tenía antes del corralito y el default de 2001
> 
> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets



Toda la mañana hubo sospechas de Corralito2


----------



## sicran (22 Oct 2008)

Mientras el Dow Jones sigue su camino...

-377.85	-4.18%	8,655.81


----------



## dabuti (22 Oct 2008)

Y encima, el hijo secreto de Maradona (el que tuvo en Nápoles), va a fichar por River Plate y no por Boca Juniors, el equipo de su "Padre". 


SI PERÓN LEVANTARA LA CABEZA............. 

cRISTINA, nÉSTOR, MÁS FUTBOL EN LA TELE YA........



AFP: Diego Maradona Jr entren con los juveniles del River Plate


----------



## Misterio (22 Oct 2008)

Parece que la carrera por llegar 2º a la quiebra de paises la va a ganar Argentina, y todavía leo que esta crisis es como otra cualquiera ..


----------



## fmartin (22 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> Perdón, enhorabuena Fmartín (*Creo que no eres el de Martinsa*)



Nunca se sabe...


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2008)

Repsol vale en bolsa lo mismo que Cepsa, 18.400 millones de euros.


----------



## sicran (22 Oct 2008)

Dow Jones: -398.00	-4.41%	8,635.66


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

DJ...-401,99 -4,45%
S&P -4,85%

Vamos!!!!

Podemos!!!!


----------



## ronald29780 (22 Oct 2008)

Parece que el S&P va a taladrar hoy los 900 puntos...

Vamos por 908...


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Oct 2008)

Parece que se estan dando cuenta que si el dolar sube las empresas USA no van a exportar un pijo.


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Parece que el S&P va a taladrar hoy los 900 puntos...
> 
> Vamos por 908...



Papa PAULSON no lo permitira......


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2008)

El Gobierno argentino garantiza "seguridad jurídica" a las empresas españolas



> El ministro argentino de Planificación Federal, Julio De Vido, mantuvo hoy una reunión con los directivos de YPF en la que garantizó la "seguridad jurídica" de las actividades de la filial de Repsol en Argentina y del resto de las empresas españolas.
> 
> "En Argentina, las empresas tienen seguridad jurídica, por eso no hay motivo alguno de preocupación, especialmente en el caso de YPF, ya que conocemos con detalle su plan de negocios e inversiones y nos parece adecuado a las necesidades del país", dijo el ministro De Vido en una nota remitida por la empresa.
> 
> ...



¿subiremos mañana?
¿que pasa que cada vez que alguien se deplome en bolsa va a venir algún gobierno a salvarles?


----------



## Delendaestdomus (22 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Parece que la carrera por llegar 2º a la quiebra de paises la va a ganar Argentina, y todavía leo que esta crisis es como otra cualquiera ..



¡Hombre! Lo único raro es que no haya ganado la carrera con el número uno.


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

El riesgo país llega a 2005, alarma roja, ese es el nivel que tenía antes del corralito y el default de 2001. Aunque llegó a más de 7.000 puntos en 2002 en plena suspensión de pagos, justo antes del estallido de los problemas estaba a niveles similares a los actuales. Mañana puede volver a perjudicar al Ibex.

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Nadie comenta que estamos a -250 puntos del minimo del DJ????....Que estamos a un pasito caray!!!!!



El mínimo del DJI es 7773,71puntos y ahora mismo estamos sobre 8677, faltan 900 puntos, no?

Saludos...

Edito: Vale, te refieres al cierre, je je es 8451,19 puntos, ok...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> -17,25%



-17,36%... no hay suelo


----------



## percebe (22 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El mínimo del DJI es 7773,71puntos y ahora mismo estamos sobre 8677, faltan 900 puntos, no?
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Edito: Vale, te refieres al cierre, je je es 8451,19 puntos, ok...



pues yo llevo un rato buscando el porque de 8451 y no lo habia visto GRACIAS


----------



## dabuti (22 Oct 2008)

Si clickáis en el enlace de abajo a Merval, veréis que ya no les vale ni la escala. Está la marca 1.200 y se supone la 1.000 en el eje, y está ya por debajo el índice.
No tienen ya ni gráficos




http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^MERV


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El mínimo del DJI es 7773,71puntos y ahora mismo estamos sobre 8677, faltan 900 puntos, no?
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Edito: Vale, te refieres al cierre, je je es 8451,19 puntos, ok...



Si...tienes razón....me falto especificarlo...sorry,,,


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> Si clickáis en el enlace de abajo a Merval, veréis que ya no les vale ni la escala. Está la marca 1.200 y se supone la 1.000 en el eje, y está ya por debajo el índice.
> No tienen ya ni gráficos
> 
> 
> ...









No te salía el enlace


----------



## dabuti (22 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> No te salía el enlace



Perdona, pero es este otro enlace, mételo xk no se porque no puedo y está en flash. No es el que has puesto. Mira a ver lo de abajo y mételo
Gracias 



http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^MERV


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> Perdona, pero es este otro enlace, mételo xk no se porque no puedo y está en flash. No es el que has puesto. Mira a ver lo de abajo y mételo
> Gracias
> 
> 
> ...



No te sale justamente porque es un flash:; de todos modos creo que se podría poner haciendo una captura de pantalla o algo asi... pero n.p.i. Doctores tiene la Iglesia


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

Gensanta! -17,66%:


----------



## pollo (22 Oct 2008)

Sólo 3 palabras:

Tochovista tenía razón


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

pollo dijo:


> Sólo 3 palabras:
> 
> Tochovista tenía razón



AMEN!!!

-17,72% ¿Mañana otra vez corralito? ¿que tal se van a despertar mañana BBVA, SAN, Repsol, Timofonica, etc?


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

-187.880 (-17,95%) Madre del amor hermoso!!!


----------



## Casiano (22 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> AMEN!!!
> 
> -17,72% ¿Mañana otra vez corralito? ¿que tal se van a despertar mañana BBVA, SAN, Repsol, Timofonica, etc?



Seguro que se despertarán legañosos


----------



## 4motion (22 Oct 2008)

pollo dijo:


> Sólo 3 palabras:
> 
> Tochovista tenía razón



Nunca lo dude, oh gran tocho, sigue mostrandonos el camino.....


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

Parece que el tema quiere animarse

S&P 500 907.48 -47.57 -4.98%

pero "alguien" está empeñado en que no se pierdan los 900 ¿no?


----------



## Alexandros (22 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Parece que el tema quiere animarse
> 
> S&P 500 907.48 -47.57 -4.98%
> 
> pero "alguien" está empeñado en que no se pierdan los 900 ¿no?



Esta tarde te los estas gozando . Te doy la estrella a enviado especial del día.


----------



## Locke (22 Oct 2008)

¿Como va el partido...diiiiigooooooo la tarde?

La ostia de Argentina es de campeonato, el gráfico de las primeras horas es en plan: "¡Adios mundo cruel!".

¿Han cerrado ya? ¿A que hora cierran Güol estrit y buenos aires?

Saludos!


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

Pues si que está mal la cosa, aunque parece que los soportes grandes aun resisten. Estoy planteándome si mañana habrá rebote o no. Tal vez lo haya, pero solo por la mañana o algo así, la fuerza bajista es imparable y el miedo atronador.

Lo cierto es que si llega a haber algún tipo de rebote, este será el del ratón muerto, no va a ser ni de la envergadura del gato. Todo depende de como acabemos hoy, sigan atentos que parece que aun quedan sorpresas para destapar.

Los soportes mayores parecen estar en jaque en estos momentos.


----------



## ronald29780 (22 Oct 2008)

Taladrando, taladrando...

S&P 904,53

Si ahora no vienen los fonds, veremos otro tortazo, de los buenos...


----------



## El_Presi (22 Oct 2008)

mañana los CDS de WaMu


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

Alexandros dijo:


> Esta tarde te los estas gozando . Te doy la estrella a enviado especial del día.



Jejeje... sobre todo ahora que parece que se anima el cotarro según se aproxima el final.

Dow -4,73% y calentito; y el S&P se acerca mas aún a los 900. Aún queda partido


----------



## ronald29780 (22 Oct 2008)

¡Ostras!

El SOV ya va despeñandose.

-11,45%

Enhorabuena, Sr. Botin...


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¡Ostras!
> 
> El SOV ya va despeñandose.
> 
> ...



Avisadme cuando tenga que dar órdenes de compra a mi broker... 


Saludos


----------



## shoah (22 Oct 2008)

WS cierra a las 10.05 de la noche ams o menos, buenos aires ni idea, pero por ahi...

Lo dle rebote del gato muerto es de risa ya, he leido eso, del ratón muerto, del gato en llamas... por dios, que me meo XDD


----------



## dabuti (22 Oct 2008)

Merval - 15,63%


ESTO ACABA EN POSITIVO, ¿VERDAD, MULDER?

saludos


----------



## shoah (22 Oct 2008)

Merval esta repuntando, no?


----------



## Locke (22 Oct 2008)

MERVAL -15,08!! Esto va parriba!!!!! 

.....
............
.................

Redios, vaya hostia...... ¿¡¿¡¿Os imagináis un IBEX así?!?!? ::


----------



## dabuti (22 Oct 2008)

locke dijo:


> merval -15,08!! Esto Va Parriba!!!!! :d
> 
> .....
> ............
> ...




Dentro De Poco

Yo Ya He Encargado 15 Paquetes De Palomitas En El Día

:d


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

No seáis tan duros con Mulder, pues hoy ya sea por suerte o intuición ha acertado. Por cierto, lo que se ha dado la vuelta desde la última vez que lo miré son los futuros del IBEX:

Ahora cae -157 puntos;

El Dow Jones se desploma -452 puntos.

Haremos mañana mínimo anual???


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

El eurostoxx tiene examen en 2391, de momento ya ha conseguido llegar a 2394.


----------



## dabuti (22 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> No seáis tan duros con Mulder, pues hoy ya sea por suerte o intuición ha acertado. Por cierto, lo que se ha dado la vuelta desde la última vez que lo miré son los futuros del IBEX:
> 
> Ahora cae -137 puntos;
> 
> ...




Es una broma, Mulder.
Yo no tengo ni puta idea. Mi año de económicas a mediados de los 80 lo pasé en el bar.
Aprendí mus y a liar unos cigarrillos de la risa, pero economía, ná.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> Merval esta repuntando, no?



Y rápido... alguien ha salido de compras?


----------



## ronald29780 (22 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Avisadme cuando tenga que dar órdenes de compra a mi broker...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Pues allá Vd.

2,62 US$ x 3,42 = 8,96 US$ = 6,96 €/ accion del SAN.

(Y todavia me parece caro...)


----------



## Misterio (22 Oct 2008)

899 S&P y quedan 40 minutos, que alguién llame a Paulson que tiene que sacar la billetera.


----------



## ronald29780 (22 Oct 2008)

Taladrando, taladrando

901


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

Ojo, que el dow se viene abajo por la patilla... -449


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

S&P 500 899.92 *-55.13 -5.77%*

A tomar por cleta la biciculo...


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

Pues ya hemos pasado, con alguna dificultad los 2391, el próximo examen y ese creo que si que no lo pasamos está en 2371, de momento hemos taladrado hasta 2384.


----------



## koteinside (22 Oct 2008)

Futuros del IBEXXX en -164 a las 21:19

Veremos que nos depara el ibex mañana. Aunque se presenta interesante jejeje.


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Pues allá Vd.
> 
> 2,62 US$ x 3,42 = 8,96 US$ = 6,96 €/ accion del SAN.
> 
> (Y todavia me parece caro...)



Avisadme cuando lleguen a 1 € / acción del Santander... 



Saludos


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

Djia 8,567.16 -466.50 -5.16%
Nasdaq 1,615.12 -81.56 -4.81%
S&p 500 898.89 -56.16 -5.88%

*po-de-mos*:d


----------



## sarkweber (22 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Avisadme cuando lleguen a 1 € / acción del Santander...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Don Emilio esta noche no duerme, tendra muchos escalofrios.


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Avisadme cuando lleguen a 1 € / acción del Santander...
> 
> Saludos



Jeje, eso iba a decir. La verdad es que meterse ahora en algo que no sea un plazo fijo tradicional (de estos de toda la vida) es una auténtica locura.


----------



## tasator (22 Oct 2008)

Cogiendo posiciones para la última media hora



> U.S. Markets close in 30 mins
> Symbol Value Change Percentage Change
> DJIA 8,555.29 -478.37 -5.30%
> NASDAQ 1,613.45 -83.23 -4.91%
> S&P 500 897.50 -57.55 -6.03%





> U.S. Markets close in 29 mins
> Symbol Value Change Percentage Change
> DJIA 8,516.10 -517.56 -5.73%
> NASDAQ 1,606.74 -89.94 -5.30%
> S&P 500 892.94 -62.11 -6.50%


----------



## percebe (22 Oct 2008)

Paso,pasoooo,es la hora,¿ donde pongo la maquina de hacer billetes?


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

*Muy abajo*

Se está viniendo todo muy abajo... :

Ibex -226
Wall Street -519


----------



## Locke (22 Oct 2008)

Según me sale en el firefox con datos de yahoo finance

Dow -5,60 y S&P -6,25

Pupita, pupita.....


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

La madre de Dios!!!!!

DJ -5,78%
S&P - 6,65%


----------



## CHARLIE (22 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Se está viniendo todo muy abajo... :
> 
> Ibex -226
> Wall Street -519




Por cierto, tenía una dirección web en mis favoritos y se me ha borrado en la cual había el dow jones en directo......¿alguién puede darme una dirección en la que se vea a tiempo real la evolución de dow ? 


Muchas gracias anticipadas


----------



## sicran (22 Oct 2008)

Wow

Dow Jones: -540.49	-5.98%	8,493.17

Está cogiendo mucha carrerilla en los últimos minutos.


----------



## iacalula (22 Oct 2008)

Creo que el DJ nos promete media hora de gloria


----------



## Locke (22 Oct 2008)

Stock price
Dow 8,477.87 -555.79 -6.15%

Edito: 
Stock price
8,443.86 -589.80 -6.53%


----------



## dabuti (22 Oct 2008)

Merval pa`rriba. -13%. Acaba mejor que el Dow y el Ibex.
¿Porras?

dow -650 MERVAL -900 DABUTI

ANIMÁOS

EDITO, KE ESTO VA RÁPIDO


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

aTENCIÓN AL SOPORTE DEL s&p a 880!!!!!!!!....


----------



## sicran (22 Oct 2008)

Dow	-560.17	-6.20%	8,473.49
NASDAQ	-93.57	-5.51%	1,603.11
S&P	-65.68	-6.88%	889.37


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

Es incluso posible que en una racha de pánico como la de hoy los 7000 se asomen mañana por el ibex.

Mr. Charlie: igmarkets.es


----------



## iacalula (22 Oct 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Por cierto, tenía una dirección web en mis favoritos y se me ha borrado en la cual había el dow jones en directo......¿alguién puede darme una dirección en la que se vea a tiempo real la evolución de dow ?
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias anticipadas



http://finance.aol.com/quotes/dow-jones-industrial-average/%24indu/dji[/URL]


----------



## Hagen (22 Oct 2008)

la que habeis liado otra vez!!!!!!!!!!!!11

Porque cae tanto el Dow.....!!!!


----------



## Misterio (22 Oct 2008)

Va a chocar contra él a 200 km/h, hace falta que la pared sea buena.


----------



## TomCat (22 Oct 2008)

Menuda leche un día más. La volatilidad es impresionante.

Felicidades a fmartin, ganador de la porra o porrero 







Vervezas pa tos, que vaya día.


----------



## creative (22 Oct 2008)

sarkweber dijo:


> Don Emilio esta noche no duerme, tendra muchos escalofrios.



el tio botin se va hoy a la cama sin cenar!!!


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Por cierto, tenía una dirección web en mis favoritos y se me ha borrado en la cual había el dow jones en directo......¿alguién puede darme una dirección en la que se vea a tiempo real la evolución de dow ?
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias anticipadas



http://finance.aol.com/charts/dow-jones-industrial-average/$indu/dji/classic-charts

*DJIA 8,443.15 -590.51 -6.54%
NASDAQ 1,598.16 -98.52 -5.81%
S&P 500 886.21 -68.84 -7.21%*


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2008)

Paulson levántate ya de la siesta joder!!! xD


----------



## Locke (22 Oct 2008)

Stock price
8,451.91 -581.75 -6.44%
as of 03:39 PM EDT on 10/22/2008 (DJ Index Delay: 0 mins.) :::


----------



## CHARLIE (22 Oct 2008)

iacalula dijo:


> http://finance.aol.com/quotes/dow-jones-industrial-average/%24indu/dji[/URL]




Muchísimas gracias. 

Un cordial saludo


----------



## Alexandros (22 Oct 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Por cierto, tenía una dirección web en mis favoritos y se me ha borrado en la cual había el dow jones en directo......¿alguién puede darme una dirección en la que se vea a tiempo real la evolución de dow ?
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias anticipadas



Yo lo sigo por aquí: Business, financial, personal finance news - CNNMoney.com


Edito: El Dow *-7.25 %*


----------



## explorador (22 Oct 2008)

que alguien pare esto


----------



## dabuti (22 Oct 2008)

PORRA.......................

dow -650 MERVAL -900 DABUTI

ANIMÁOS


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

Que perdemos el Dow!!! -679


----------



## Misterio (22 Oct 2008)

876 joooooooder acaba de atravesar el 880 como sino existiera nada


----------



## creative (22 Oct 2008)

alguien sabe cual ha sido la mayor caida del dow????


----------



## El_Presi (22 Oct 2008)

cuidado, hay ventas masivas de TODO: acciones, futuros de petroleo, oro, divisas


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

Joder!!!!!...a roto el soporte de 880!!!!....s

el siguiente esta en 860..si rompe ese todos los Hedge sacaran la pasta a chorros!!!


----------



## sicran (22 Oct 2008)

Dow	-670.80	-7.43%	8,362.86
NASDAQ	-106.01	-6.25%	1,590.67
S&P	-76.55	-8.02%	878.50


----------



## Locke (22 Oct 2008)

Reeeedios!!! 


Stock price
8,346.22 -687.44 -7.61%
as of 03:42 PM EDT on 10/22/2008 (DJ Index Delay: 0 mins.)


----------



## El_Presi (22 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> cuidado, hay ventas masivas de TODO: acciones, futuros de petroleo, oro, divisas



en cambio hay compras masivas de colchones y cajas fuertes


----------



## iacalula (22 Oct 2008)

8,349.72 -683.94 -7.57%


----------



## xavicl (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ya hemos pasado, con alguna dificultad los 2391, el próximo examen y ese creo que si que no lo pasamos está en 2371, de momento hemos taladrado hasta 2384.



Pues esta en 2339, macho no ves que esto se hunde¿? para de jugar a adivinar, no das una! el mercado esta muy dificil estos meses, los soportes estan para romperlos pabajO! D madremia k tunda estan metiendo hoy, en las divisas igual. El USDJPY que suele anticiparse a los indices tb esta buscando minimos!


----------



## ronald29780 (22 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Taladrando, taladrando...
> 
> S&P 904,53
> 
> Si ahora no vienen los fonds, veremos otro tortazo, de los buenos...



Plonk....


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2008)

mañana bajan tipos


----------



## dabuti (22 Oct 2008)

Adios

I Was Here

Tochovista Too


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (22 Oct 2008)

DJIA 8,358.24 -675.42 -7.48%
NASDAQ 1,588.91 -107.77 -6.35%
S&P 500 878.48 -76.57 -8.02%


----------



## creative (22 Oct 2008)

Es un espejismo o Paulson acaba de entrar por wall


----------



## Hagen (22 Oct 2008)

pues se les acaba el ultimo cartucho........si bajan tipo


----------



## creative (22 Oct 2008)

el yonki quiera mas droga!!! quiere el YURI HA 3.25!!!


----------



## locoAC (22 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> el yonki quiera mas droga!!! quiere el YURI HA 3.25!!!



El Yuri? Serán los tipos... El Yuri no llega a 3.25 a no ser que pongan los tipos al 2.00%

Ya están comprando a todo gas en WS.


----------



## dabuti (22 Oct 2008)

los Mejores Del Dow, Caca-cola Y Mardonals

¡ porqué No Tienen Una Multinacional Del atún!


Meto Todo En Atún


----------



## Locke (22 Oct 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> pues se les acaba el ultimo cartucho........si bajan tipo




¿Seguro...?

Yo creo que todo lo que estamos viendo es histórico, y que podemos pegarnos el hostion del siglo... E incluso no descarto un Madmax... Pero no paro de oír hablar de esos "Últimos cartuchos"... Y luego se sacan otro conejo de la chistera, Sin entrar en su eficiencia a largo plazo, en el corto parece que por ahora van "calmando" la sangría. Me siento como los de mi firma, no se empieza la peli ya o aun estamos en el trailer!


----------



## El_Presi (22 Oct 2008)

con el hundimiento de los países emergentes, ya no queda nadie para sufragar los planes de rescate


----------



## Misterio (22 Oct 2008)

de 875 a 900 madre mía todo ello en 15 minutos.


----------



## dabuti (22 Oct 2008)

NO recarga el Dow, indica 6,55 hace 10 minutos en yahoo


NASDAQ100 en yahoo ni funciona, pone 000000000000000¿?

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/cp?s=^NDX


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> con el hundimiento de los países emergentes, ya no queda nadie para sufragar los planes de rescate



Lo que es seguro es que vamos a entrar en recesión por la puerta grande, y no sólo un país, sino todo el conjunto de países mejor posicionados económicamente.

La bolsa, en épocas de recesión, suele ser de tendencia bajista. De acuerdo, no veremos mañana, ni pasado, ni al otro los 7000... pero quizás si dentro de un par de meses, o en el largo y penoso 2009.


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2008)

DJ vuelve a los 8600, ha sido todo una broma pesada, mañana subimos verticalmente xD


----------



## Misterio (22 Oct 2008)

Bueno aunque ha seguido sangrando han parado la hemorragia a tiempo de que no oliera a cadáver.

898, más lo que cambie en subasta que no creo que sea demasiado.


----------



## ronald29780 (22 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Bueno aunque ha seguido sangrando han parado la hemorragia a tiempo de que no oliera a cadáver.
> 
> 898, más lo que cambie en subasta que no creo que sea demasiado.



Es suficiente para ver mañana otro dia colorao en las bolsas mundiales...


----------



## sicran (22 Oct 2008)

Creo que al final ha quedado:

Dow	-505.13	-5.59%	8,528.53
NASDAQ	-80.93	-4.77%	1,615.75
S&P	-56.98	-5.97%	898.07

Han salvado un poco el descalabro, pero se han llegado a ver pérdidas de más del 7% de nuevo.


----------



## ronald29780 (22 Oct 2008)

sicran dijo:


> Creo que al final ha quedado:
> 
> Dow	-505.13	-5.59%	8,528.53
> NASDAQ	-80.93	-4.77%	1,615.75
> ...



No quiero ser tiquismiquis, pero el S&P me marca un 896,88.

Y lo pongo, porque es un 6,09% de bajada...


----------



## aterriza como puedas (22 Oct 2008)

Y El VIX acaba con una subida de 18,48 puntos hasta 71,59.


----------



## Locke (22 Oct 2008)

sicran dijo:


> Creo que al final ha quedado:
> 
> Dow	-505.13	-5.59%	8,528.53
> NASDAQ	-80.93	-4.77%	1,615.75
> ...




No, no... Si hoy ha sido un día de hostias de ordago. Creo que eso queda mas que claro. : Y ojo a ver que pasa mañana, que tiene pinta de día interesante, también.


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

Y mañana que???.....venga soltad prespectivas....


----------



## -H- (22 Oct 2008)

Esperemos que mañana haya rebote porque menudo bofetón
Pavernosmatao


----------



## Locke (22 Oct 2008)

Perdon, ¿Son cosas de mi add del firefox, o el merval solo se deja el -10,11%?


----------



## El_Presi (22 Oct 2008)

Dow 8519.21 -514.45 -5.69%
Nasdaq 1615.75 -80.93 -4.77%
S&p 500 896.78 -58.27 -6.1%


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (22 Oct 2008)

Ja ja ja...se nota una cabeza hombro...

(Hombro-Cabeza-Hombro; Hombro-Cabeza-Hombro Invertido; Doble Techo y Doble suelo; Triple Techo y Triple Suelo; »Suelos redondeados o soperas; Triángulos; Rectángulos; Figuras Abiertas; Diamantes; Banderitas y Estandartes; Gaps e Islotes

*IROS TODOS LOS "CHARTISTAS" A TOMAR POR CULO*

*Y CON VUESTRO ANALISÍS TÉCNICO A LA MISMÍSIMA MIERDA*

*VENDEDORES DE HUMO*

La Bolsa es como una "carnicería" de barrio, hoy sube el "menudillo", mañana bajan las chuletas...

Os habéis inventado hasta un "idioma" para entederos entre vosotros, dónde nadie se aclare al final,

Y VUESTRO LEMA...LO IMPORTANTE ES LA TENDENCIA.

CAZADORES DE PARDILLOS


----------



## El_Presi (22 Oct 2008)

este hilo es lo más raro del mundo, celebramos que los politicuchos tengan excusas para robarnos todavía más


----------



## creative (22 Oct 2008)

Presi lo de argentina ha sido un golpe bajo para los nuevos-neoliberales


----------



## Castrón (22 Oct 2008)

a ver iluminados de los cojones, mañana rebote o bajada de nuevo


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2008)

xavicl dijo:


> Pues esta en 2339, macho no ves que esto se hunde¿? para de jugar a adivinar, no das una! el mercado esta muy dificil estos meses, los soportes estan para romperlos pabajO! D madremia k tunda estan metiendo hoy, en las divisas igual. El USDJPY que suele anticiparse a los indices tb esta buscando minimos!



Bueno, hemos rebotado, y nos hemos vuelto a quedar por encima antes de cerrar, es lo mismo que sucedió el otro día con el 2391 del stoxx. Un martillo con una larga estela sobre el espacio 'peligroso' y una pausa antes de seguir bajando.

Con esto ya podemos decir que mañana se va a rebotar (probablemente durante la mañana) hasta los niveles donde estábamos a las 17:30 de hoy, a partir de ahí nos vamos abajo de nuevo y esta vez si que nos vamos a colar hasta la cocina, pero este rebote lo llevo anunciado desde este mediodía.

Mañana más.


----------



## ronald29780 (22 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> este hilo es lo más raro del mundo, celebramos que los politicuchos tengan excusas para robarnos todavía más





*sarcasmo.*

(Del lat. sarcasmus, y este del gr. σαρκασμός).


1. m. Burla sangrienta, ironía mordaz y cruel con que se ofende o maltrata a alguien o algo.

2. m. Ret. Figura que consiste en emplear esta especie de ironía o burla.


----------



## Castrón (22 Oct 2008)

mañana es jueves, a ver que dice la teoria de las rayas de farla o la tirada de los dados del retrovisor del coche


----------



## creative (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, hemos rebotado, y nos hemos vuelto a quedar por encima antes de cerrar, es lo mismo que sucedió el otro día con el 2391 del stoxx. Un martillo con una larga estela sobre el espacio 'peligroso' y una pausa antes de seguir bajando.
> 
> Con esto ya podemos decir que mañana se va a rebotar (probablemente durante la mañana) hasta los niveles donde estábamos a las 17:30 de hoy, a partir de ahí nos vamos abajo de nuevo y esta vez si que nos vamos a colar hasta la cocina, pero este rebote lo llevo anunciado desde este mediodía.
> 
> Mañana más.



oye? te crees todo lo que dices? enserio


----------



## ronald29780 (22 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, hemos rebotado, y nos hemos vuelto a quedar por encima antes de cerrar, es lo mismo que sucedió el otro día con el 2391 del stoxx. Un martillo con una larga estela sobre el espacio 'peligroso' y una pausa antes de seguir bajando.
> 
> Con esto ya podemos decir que mañana se va a rebotar (probablemente durante la mañana) hasta los niveles donde estábamos a las 17:30 de hoy, a partir de ahí nos vamos abajo de nuevo y esta vez si que nos vamos a colar hasta la cocina, pero este rebote lo llevo anunciado desde este mediodía.
> 
> Mañana más.



Pues va a ser justamente al revés.

Bajada por la mañana de narices, los sufridos de hoy no tanto, los demás si y cazo grande y luego a ver que pasa en Gual Estrit...


----------



## cibex (22 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> este hilo es lo más raro del mundo, celebramos que los politicuchos tengan excusas para robarnos todavía más



no, celebramos que el foro ha conseguido situarse en el limbo del conocimiento al acertar en sus predicciones. 

Un saludo Presi.


----------



## percebe (22 Oct 2008)

Por lo que pueda venir esta noche:




Nueva Zelanda baja 100 puntos básicos los tipos de interés.

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Ziberan (22 Oct 2008)

Dow Jones -5,69% al cierre. Mañana empezaremos en rojo, a ver qué pasa...


----------



## TIPOA (22 Oct 2008)

yo acabo de tirar las cartas, y la diosa fortuna sale boca abajo y el ahorcao ha dejado una nota diciendo que alquila por horas la soga pal siguiente 
el hermitaño dice que el ahorcao con la pasta que esta sacando se ha ido a hipotecar por segunda vez (que esta vez si) que ha encontrado el negocio de alquiler a low cost y de esta se forra
asi que las cartas no mienten... mañana nos vamos a los 8500 pa comenzar a pagar la hipoteca del ahorcao..........
me ha dicho que a Mulder le hara un dto especial para que pueda ahorcarse dos veces por el precio de tres 

lo dicho, mañana palomitas, cacahuetes y cervecillas frescas..


----------



## luisfernando (22 Oct 2008)

presi, nos roban ,pero mas nos roban si suben las bolsas y se reparten el dinero entre ellos no?? aunque ya deberiais ir sabiendo que esta megacrisis es provocada por los "señores" de las "sombras" para acabar con la Clase Media,...
ahora estan pegando fuerte en sudamerica,a la vista esta Mexico...aunque esta gente es capaz de ir al grano y crear el nuevo orden mundial del tiron, pues Rockefeller esta muy viejo ya y tendra que vivirlo, tantos años para luego no ver sus planes?? xD pobrecillo...

por cierto, mañana creo que se quedara en torno al 1 o al -1% como viene siendo habitual, pero mañana daran los datos de microsoft, y de otras mas y de la reunion de la OPEP, pero sobretodo habra que mirar en Latinoamerica xD


----------



## Ziberan (22 Oct 2008)

luisfernando dijo:


> por cierto, mañana creo que se quedara en torno al 1 o al -1% como viene siendo habitual, pero mañana daran los datos de microsoft, y de otras mas y de la reunion de la OPEP, pero sobretodo habra que mirar en Latinoamerica xD



¿Como viene siendo habitual? ¿cuánto hace que no sigues la bolsa? confused:


----------



## Jucari (22 Oct 2008)

La bolsa de Sao Paulo ha suspendido las operaciones en la última hora de negociaciones de hoy al caer el índice Ibovespa más del 10% por la crisis financiera internacional. 
El mecanismo que interrumpe las operaciones se activó a las 17.17 hora local (19.17 GMT) cuando el índice Ibovespa marcó un desplome del 10,03% y se situaba en 35.128 puntos. Las negociaciones estarán suspendidas media hora y una vez se reanuden el mercado tendrá 13 minutos más de operaciones antes del cierre.


----------



## urisamir (22 Oct 2008)

Lo del VIX este es tremendo. Hay algo más madmaxista que este gráfico?!?!? (histórico 5Y)


----------



## nief (22 Oct 2008)

Una grafica historica del dow jones y del ibex? 

la caida en octubre debe ser brutal... en caida libre


----------



## luisfernando (22 Oct 2008)

me refiero a despues de una caida bestial o una subida bestial al dia siguiente se mantiene, aunque espero que vuelva a bajas otro 8%


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Oct 2008)

En representación de DJI - PJ Harvey
En representación de Islandia - Bjork

Canción; satisfation 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2AX2bcWtg1Q&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2AX2bcWtg1Q&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

I was here too¡


----------



## percebe (22 Oct 2008)

706 paginas casi nada

¿Venga! el nuevo, que se porga al dia desde la primera pagina. jejejje


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Bien, veamos... Para la semana que viene yo recomiendo comprar el lunes a primera hora GAMESA. Hoy se ha dado una ostia del 5% y esta gente se dedica a los molinillos esos, cosa limpia, de moda y que se vende muy bien, seguro que levantan el vuelo.
> 
> *Todo el mundo a comprar gamesas a 26,15* !!! y el lunes nos retiramos como pitilines frente al frío!!! vamos que nos vamos!!!!





*De este valioso comentario no hace ni un mes... y en el fondo me sabe mal pero...* :o






*Hoy han cerrado a 14,01 €... *




Saludos


----------



## impulsiu (22 Oct 2008)

alguien dijo que el martes habia CDS de Lehman que alguien tenia y que ya se veria quien padecia de estos titulos...

alguien puede decirme porque no se vio nada de esto ?


----------



## Speculo (22 Oct 2008)

nief dijo:


> Una grafica historica del dow jones y del ibex?
> 
> la caida en octubre debe ser brutal... en caida libre



Asustaba más estos días atrás, pero bueno, ahí la tienes...


----------



## TIPOA (22 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> *De este valioso comentario no hace ni un mes... y en el fondo me sabe mal pero...* :o
> *Hoy han cerrado a 14,01 €... *
> Saludos



No te sepa mal hombre... estas cosas hay que recordarlas para que la gente aprendaMOS........


----------



## Rocket (22 Oct 2008)

Pero si os fijáis en cualquier valor del ibex, todos van casi calcados... las mismas gráficas con las mismas formas, subidas y bajadas.

En fin... que cualquier valor hubiera sido una cagada. Por cierto, me sorprende que los futuros del ibex hayan repuntado tanto. Ahora están a -108. La última vez que los vi fue a -286...


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Pero si os fijáis en cualquier valor del ibex, todos van casi calcados... las mismas gráficas con las mismas formas, subidas y bajadas.



¿Y todos han caido un 46% en 25 dias...?? :







Saludos


----------



## urisamir (22 Oct 2008)

En betfair lo que se paga menos es una bajada de tipos de 0,50% para Noviembre (llegaremos?)



> Selecciones: (6) 515% A favor
> En contra 53.3%
> 
> - 0.50
> ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2008)

Speculo dijo:


> Asustaba más estos días atrás, pero bueno, ahí la tienes...



No se si es correcta la gráfica del IBEX, porque hoy ha hecho mínimo y en la gráfica solo sale el mínimo del viernes negro...

Saludos...


----------



## Gotterdamerung (22 Oct 2008)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa otros HOSTIÖN del SHITBEX para los Lamers, jajajaja


----------



## ronald29780 (22 Oct 2008)

percebe dijo:


> Por lo que pueda venir esta noche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues, el NZX 50 (hace 16 min.) registra una subida vertiginosa negatifa del -1,55%.


----------



## Burney (22 Oct 2008)

la leche, os abandono tres dias y ya vais por la pagina 706

lo vuestro es vicio 

Por cierto, otro octubre más para incrementar la leyenda negra de este mes en las bolsas...


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2008)

Burney dijo:


> la leche, os abandono tres dias y ya vais por la pagina 706
> 
> lo vuestro es vicio
> 
> Por cierto, otro octubre más para incrementar la leyenda negra de este mes en las bolsas...



Se puede duplicar el nº de posts por página...

Razón: ahí arriba... 



Saludos


----------



## elefante (22 Oct 2008)

Yo preveo que mañana la bolsa va a bajar, o en su defecto, que va a subir. Y es muy probable que suceda, pues es lo mismo que nos dice el análisis técnico


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Oct 2008)

Burney dijo:


> la leche, os abandono tres dias y ya vais por la pagina 706
> 
> lo vuestro es vicio
> 
> Por cierto, otro octubre más para incrementar la leyenda negra de este mes en las bolsas...



Burney, anda andabas? Lo que te estás perdiendo. Entre lo animado que está el patio y las predicciones de nuestro nuevo fichaje Mulder, te has perdido lo mejor.

Venga, haznos un analisis técnico de soportes que esto está muy chungo. Ya no sabe el IBEX donde agarrarse.


----------



## ronald29780 (23 Oct 2008)

Burney dijo:


> la leche, os abandono tres dias y ya vais por la pagina 706
> 
> lo vuestro es vicio
> 
> Por cierto, otro octubre más para incrementar la leyenda negra de este mes en las bolsas...



Sell in May and go away...

Creo que este año más que nunca...


----------



## Builder (23 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Sell in May and go away...



Buy in October and the party is over!


----------



## Burney (23 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Burney, anda andabas? Lo que te estás perdiendo. Entre lo animado que está el patio y las predicciones de nuestro nuevo fichaje Mulder, te has perdido lo mejor.
> 
> Venga, haznos un analisis técnico de soportes que esto está muy chungo. Ya no sabe el IBEX donde agarrarse.



wenas, estos dias ando más liao que el hilo de una cuerda.

voy a echar un ojo a ver, de todas formas el soporte gordo era el 7800, mientras voy y lo miro please hazme un resumen de estos dias en el post


----------



## ronald29780 (23 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Buy in October and the party is over!



Y hay hasta una entrada en la wiki sobre el tema:

Halloween indicator
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Halloween indicator is a theory that the period from November to April inclusive has significantly stronger stock market growth on average than the other months. This gives rise to an investment strategy known by the saying Sell in May and go away, in which stocks are sold at the start of May and the proceeds held in bonds or a deposit account; stocks are bought again in the autumn, typically around Halloween.

*Though this effect is often cited informally, it has largely been ignored in academic circles (perhaps being assumed to be a mere superstition)*. *Nonetheless analysis shows that the effect has indeed occurred in almost all countries examined, and since the 17th century in the United Kingdom; it is strongest in Europe*.

It is not clear what causes the effect, though it is often thought to be related to summer vacations.


----------



## Builder (23 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Y hay hasta una entrada en la wiki sobre el tema:
> 
> Halloween indicator
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



Pues no sé yo, yo este año no compraría ni en Noviembre, por aquello de:

Buy in November and they cut your "member"!


----------



## ronald29780 (23 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Pues no sé yo, yo este año no compraría ni en Noviembre, por aquello de:
> 
> Buy in November and they cut your "member"!



¿Para que se han inventado los puts?


----------



## Morototeo (23 Oct 2008)

hay hamijos, hay hamijos... dejad de un puts vez la borsa.... os arruinaréis.


----------



## Builder (23 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¿Para que se han inventado los puts?



Calla, no se lo cuentes a Mulder!

Buenas noches y buena suerte (que mañana vienen curvas, me lo dice el análsis tectónico).


----------



## eruique (23 Oct 2008)

Las bolsas se desploman por crecientes amenazas de recesión

Hace 1 hora.

NUEVA YORK (AFP) — Las bolsas mundiales se desplomaron el miércoles por las crecientes amenazas de una recesión mundial, en un mercado que no oculta su nerviosismo frente a nuevas advertencias sobre los costos de la crisis financiera mundial.

Las pantallas de los operadores se tiñeron de números rojos a lo largo del planeta, desde Tokio, Hong Kong y Shanghai, a Nueva York, Sao Paulo y Buenos Aires, pasando por Fráncfort, Londres, París y Madrid, esta última a causa de la decisión argentina de nacionalizar las pensiones.

La Bolsa de Nueva York terminó en fuerte caída, afectada por un incremento de los temores del mercado sobre la amplitud de la crisis económica y la posibilidad de una recesión: el Dow Jones perdió 5,69% y el Nasdaq 4,77%.

Desde su apertura, Wall Street repetía la tendencia a la baja del martes -cuando cerró con una pérdida de 2,5%-, dejándose llevar por los crecientes temores sobre una recesión y la persistente tensión, pese a los masivos esfuerzos gubernamentales para hacer afluir el crédito nuevamente.

En América Latina se reprodujo la misma escena. El índice líder Merval de la Bolsa de Buenos Aires que se derrumbó hasta los 869,56 puntos (-16,92%), a las 16H15 GMT, se recuperó en parte, cayendo 10,11%.

La bolsa porteña repetía así la tendencia del martes, cuando sufrió una drástica caída de 10,99%, en reacción al proyecto gubernamental de traspaso al Estado del sistema de pensiones privadas, según los operadores.

En cuanto a la Bolsa de Sao Paulo, la mayor de América Latina, cerró con una brutal caída de 10,18%, luego de haber suspendido las operaciones durante la sesión, cuando caía un porcentaje similar. La Bolsa de México también se hundió (-7,01%.

En Europa, las principales plazas cerraron con fuertes pérdidas.

La bolsa de Londres cerró a la baja de 4,46%, la de París perdió 5,10%, Fráncfort se dejó un 4,46% y Madrid se hundió un 8,16%, arrastrada por los malos resultados de los títulos de las empresas presentes en Argentina, donde el gobierno decidió nacionalizar las pensiones.

Previamente, en los intercambios asiáticos, Tokio cerró con un derrumbe del 6,79%, Hong Kong perdió 5,2%, Bangkok 2,8%, Shanghai 3,20%, Singapur 5,19%, Sídney 3,4% y Seúl 5,1%, su nivel más bajo en los últimos tres años.

"Las preocupaciones por el impacto de la crisis financiera en la economía real están creciendo rápidamente", dijo Kazuhiro Takahashi, analista de SMBC Daiwa Securities.

La tormenta arrastró también a los mercados de divisas. El euro alcanzó su nivel más bajo en casi dos años con respecto al dólar, a 1,27 dólares por un euro, y la libra británica cayó a su récord más bajo en cinco años, en medio de especulaciones sobre nuevos recortes de las tasas de interés europeas para estimular el crecimiento económico.

La inquietud también se reflejó en los precios del petróleo, que perdió más de 5 dólares tanto en Nueva York como en Londres. En Nueva York, el barril de crudo cerró a 66,75 dólares -su precio más bajo desde junio de 2007-, ante un renovado temor por la demanda de energía dada la disminución del crecimiento económico global, señalaron los operadores.

El crudo Brent del mar del Norte cayó a 64,52 dólares en Londres, su menor precio en 17 meses.

Según Patrick O'Hare, analista de Briefing.com, en la inquietud de los mercados influyó "el precio del petróleo por debajo de los 70 dólares el barril".

También mencionó como factores bajistas "el reconocimiento del gobernador del Banco de Inglaterra (Mervyn) King de una probable recesión en Gran Bretaña, más anuncios de recortes de empleos en Estados Unidos, duras pérdidas en los mercados internacionales y una letanía de compañías con prudentes perspectivas para 2009".

"La preocupación por una recesión económica mundial es la responsable de la negativa disposición" de los mercados, estimó O'Hare.
a por los 8.000 en el Ibex y yo estoy pringado


----------



## ronald29780 (23 Oct 2008)

Pues, parece que ahora ya no valen ni las bajadas de tipos ní ná...

NZX 50 - 2,05%:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Oct 2008)

Burney dijo:


> wenas, estos dias ando más liao que el hilo de una cuerda.
> 
> voy a echar un ojo a ver, de todas formas el soporte gordo era el 7800, mientras voy y lo miro please hazme un resumen de estos dias en el post



Con la fuerza que está bajando ¿Aguantará los 7800-8000?

Yo como que me parece que bajará hasta los 6000. Ahora mismo ha perforado todo: El canal bajista, los bollinger, todos los MA,...

Hay un nivel crítico de bajada que desatará el pánico. No tengo claro que hayamos llegado ya. Pero está claro que hemos sobrepasado los niveles de aguante de muchos operadores que no tienen más remedio que deshacer posiciones.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Si tienes dudas, lo mejor es que le preguntes a... *MULDER!!!*



Hombre...pues claro que le preguntaríamos...pero ya nos ha dicho que su "sistema" sólo analiza el S&P...y como ultimamente el IBEX y el S&P van tan desfasados...


----------



## sicran (23 Oct 2008)

Pues el Nikkei empieza alegre:

9:08
8,439.50 - 235.19


----------



## sicran (23 Oct 2008)

9:15
8,338.93 - 335.76


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Oct 2008)

sicran dijo:


> Pues el Nikkei empieza alegre:
> 
> 9:08
> 8,439.50 - 235.19



Sabía que alguno se quedaría para ver el Nikkei...En este hilo no se duerme.


----------



## sicran (23 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sabía que alguno se quedaría para ver el Nikkei...En este hilo no se duerme.



En California son las 5 de la tarde, yo duermo cuando vosotros estáis mirando el IBEX .

Pierde cerca de un 5% en 20 minutos:

9:20
8,275.34 - 399.35


----------



## dkd (23 Oct 2008)




----------



## sicran (23 Oct 2008)

Nikkei cayendo a plomo en los primeros minutos (como era de esperar después del tortazo del Dow Jones):

9:32
8,156.43 - 518.26


----------



## sicran (23 Oct 2008)

Después de alguna tímida recuperación, sigue cayendo:

9:48
8,098.21 - 576.48


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (23 Oct 2008)

Para que no te sientas tan solo, aunque yo me voy a retirar ya:

8,074.32  - 624.48

Feliz día en California.


----------



## sicran (23 Oct 2008)

Apunto de perder los 8000 en menos de una hora:

9:56
8,016.61 - 658.08


----------



## Burney (23 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Con la fuerza que está bajando ¿Aguantará los 7800-8000?
> 
> Yo como que me parece que bajará hasta los 6000. Ahora mismo ha perforado todo: El canal bajista, los bollinger, todos los MA,...
> 
> Hay un nivel crítico de bajada que desatará el pánico. No tengo claro que hayamos llegado ya. Pero está claro que hemos sobrepasado los niveles de aguante de muchos operadores que no tienen más remedio que deshacer posiciones.



ya he actualizado mi post de seguimiento del ibex en el subforo de bolsa.

En 7800, sobre todo si llega de un modo violento, no es descartable un rebote hasta el 8800, que sería el minimo anterior. Y luego ya se vería unas posibles hojas de ruta dependiendo de si supera ese nivel o no...

Finalmente, también hay que tener en cuenta que a determinados niveles muchos operadores con posiciones bajistas también estarían llegando al limite de aguante... (por miedo a un giro brutal al alza...) y para cerrar posiciones bajistas tienen que comprar...

En fin... si ya la bolsa es dificil... ahora lo es mucho más...

Suerte


----------



## sicran (23 Oct 2008)

El Nikkei ha recuperado buena parte de lo perdido en la primera hora:

- 14:02
8,359.54 - 315.15


----------



## chameleon (23 Oct 2008)

hoy tenemos rebote, felicidades a los valientes que se metieron ayer


----------



## fairplay (23 Oct 2008)

Pues los futuros del Ibex estan en negativo, yo creo que con la situacion precorralito de Argentina, la cosa esta chunga. Lo suyo seria que hoy hubiera pequeños rebotes, para acabar bajando entre un 1 o un 2%, aunque si la kirchner abre el pico lo mismo descubrimos un nuevo suelo


----------



## Locke (23 Oct 2008)

Nikkei 8.351.06 -323.63 -3.73%

Yo la verdad es que me esperaba ver una caída mas gore en el nikkei....

¿Que pasara hoy? Hagan sus apuestas!

Saludos!


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

fairplay dijo:


> Pues los futuros del Ibex estan en negativo, yo creo que con la situacion precorralito de Argentina, la cosa esta chunga. Lo suyo seria que hoy hubiera pequeños rebotes, para acabar bajando entre un 1 o un 2%, aunque si la kirchner abre el pico lo mismo descubrimos un nuevo suelo



: ¿quien le ha puesto un cohete en el culo al MERVAL al final de la sesión?:


----------



## Tuttle (23 Oct 2008)

Rebote


----------



## Locke (23 Oct 2008)

Jojojo, el Cuní ya ha llamado a lo de ayer "El efecto tango"!!!

No preguntaba alguien ayer si lo llamarían así?!?! Cada vez tengo mas claro que los periodistas leen el foro


----------



## El_Presi (23 Oct 2008)

NIKKEI 8478.77 -195.92 -2.26%

super remontada del NIKKEI, llego a perder 550 puntos

Tiene pinta de hoy rebote


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> NIKKEI 8478.77 -195.92 -2.26%
> 
> super remontada del NIKKEI, llego a perder 550 puntos
> 
> Tiene pinta de hoy rebote



Ya lo comentaba ayer, hoy tocaba rebotar durante la mañana, aunque estoy seguro de que no va a durar mucho. Hoy seguramente acabaremos más abajo aunque con la velocidad que lleva esto igual bajamos y luego volvemos a subir en la misma jornada, nos comemos etapas a una velocidad vertiginosa.

edito: Buenos días a todos.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

BANCO FRANCES ( BBVA )







¿y esta "salvada" final?

STD ( BANCO SANTANDER )







BANCO SANTANDER RIO ( BANCO SANTANDER )







¿y los datos del SAN porque no me salen? :S


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

Una porra de apertura de los valores con pringue argentino para animar el desayuno?


----------



## ertitoagus (23 Oct 2008)

ayer fue el petardazo en bolsas por lo argentino, hoy y mañana toca ver el efecto en el populacho cuando le han inundado de noticias sobre la ostia que viene procedente de america del sur.....


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Buenos dias a todos....

Yo creo que hoy habra rebote a partir de media sesión....para terminar relativamente planos....pero tal como estan las cosas un pequeño estornudo..se convierte en una pulmonía...


----------



## técnica de hacienda (23 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> hoy tenemos rebote, felicidades a los valientes que se metieron ayer



Dios te oiga :o, que ayer meti dinerin


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2008)

técnica de hacienda dijo:


> Dios te oiga :o, que ayer meti dinerin



Espero que no comprara acciones o se metiera ud. en el lado largo, porque de ser así creo que alguien debería ponerle un Nelson 

Si está ud. en el lado corto solo tendrá que tener paciencia.


----------



## Dazis (23 Oct 2008)

técnica de hacienda dijo:


> Dios te oiga :o, que ayer meti dinerin



Pues aprovecha si hoy ahy rebote para sacarlo.


----------



## Hagen (23 Oct 2008)

Hoy haremos la cuerda,

EL ibex rondara entre el -0.5% y el 0.5% a la espera que a la 13:00 los futuros del Dow muestren mas clara la tendencia.

Esta es mi predicció............siempre a remolque del Dow.


----------



## técnica de hacienda (23 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Espero que no comprara acciones o se metiera ud. en el lado largo, porque de ser así creo que alguien debería ponerle un Nelson
> 
> Si está ud. en el lado corto solo tendrá que tener paciencia.



Que es eso?: Compre mafre a 2,26 :o
P.D: no tengo ni idea de bolsa, hago lo que me dice un pajarin


----------



## Eratostenes (23 Oct 2008)

Buenos días a todos:
Pues puestos a hacer porras, yo pienso que se venderá con el rumor, se comprará con la noticia y la bolsa, más concretamente el ibex, puede bajar o subir...aunque pensandolo bien, puede incluso ni bajar ni subir.

Ahí mi predicción 

Tal y como estan las cosas, seguro que acierto y todo meditado igual que en los grandes analistas financieros, que digo yo, si son grandes analistas financieros; ¿porqué no se meten en bolsa ellos, durante un tiempecito, se hacen ricos y se retiran a las Bahamas? 

Saludos


----------



## adso de melk (23 Oct 2008)

técnica de hacienda dijo:


> Que es eso?: Compre mafre a 2,26 :o
> P.D: no tengo ni idea de bolsa, hago lo que me dice un pajarin


----------



## Eratostenes (23 Oct 2008)

técnica de hacienda dijo:


> Que es eso?: Compre mafre a 2,26 :o
> P.D: no tengo ni idea de bolsa, hago lo que me dice un pajarin




Pues si, correcto; usted sabe de bolsa lo mismo que los grandes analistas financieros, es decir: NADA.
Suerte con su decisión de jugar en bolsa, aunque debería haber elegido el pro evoluciton soccer, al menos no perdería dinero jugando al futbol 

Edito: Un compañero de trabajo ha comprado acciones, a largo plazo, acciones de REPSOL, con una aplastante lógica: "la gente siempre necesitará petroleo y éste subirá, por lo tento repsol subirá" Las compró a 19,70€, ahora estan a 15,45€...si "se sigue necesitando petroleo a éste ritmo" le va a durar poco la inversión.

Saludos


----------



## Hagen (23 Oct 2008)

Yo tambien acabo de entrar aprovechando la bajada de la apertura............

Mucha gente con las noticias de ayer, habra dado ordenes de salirse a primera hora.....

A ver que tal!!!!!!!!


----------



## paaq (23 Oct 2008)

técnica de hacienda dijo:


> P.D: no tengo ni idea de bolsa, hago lo que me dice un pajarin



¿Inviertes tu dinero, tus ahorros, sin saber en qué?


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2008)

Eratostenes dijo:


> Buenos días a todos:
> Pues puestos a hacer porras, yo pienso que se venderá con el rumor, se comprará con la noticia y la bolsa, más concretamente el ibex, puede bajar o subir...aunque pensandolo bien, puede incluso ni bajar ni subir.
> 
> Ahí mi predicción
> ...



Hace poco leí en algún sitio que un analista de bolsa es aquel que sabe dar una buena explicación de porqué ayer no se cumplieron las predicciones que hizo anteayer.


----------



## dillei (23 Oct 2008)

ludopatía pura


----------



## Hagen (23 Oct 2008)

técnica de hacienda dijo:


> Que es eso?: Compre mafre a 2,26 :o
> P.D: no tengo ni idea de bolsa, hago lo que me dice un pajarin



Pues a ver que tal tu pajarin, pero mapfre tiene mucho negocio en Sudamerica, suerteeeeeee


----------



## Castrón (23 Oct 2008)

yo compre 10000 coloniales a 17 cents, 1700 eurillos de nada, 142 monedas de plata 2004 leticia edition, hice bien?


----------



## Dazis (23 Oct 2008)

técnica de hacienda dijo:


> Que es eso?: Compre mafre a 2,26 :o
> P.D: no tengo ni idea de bolsa, hago lo que me dice un pajarin



Por poco que sepas de bolsa, es evidente que no se pueden comprar acciones de una aseguradora antes de una recesión, como mucho podrías arriesgar con las de energia. De todas maneras tendrás rebotes para vender, pero no te quedes a largo (mucho tiempo esperando que suban)


----------



## Eratostenes (23 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hace poco leí en algún sitio que un analista de bolsa es aquel que sabe dar una buena explicación de porqué ayer no se cumplieron las predicciones que hizo anteayer.



Muy buena la frase mulder, pero que muy buena.

Saludos


----------



## sephon (23 Oct 2008)

técnica de hacienda dijo:


> Que es eso?: Compre mafre a 2,26 :o
> P.D: no tengo ni idea de bolsa, hago lo que me dice un pajarin





adso de melk dijo:


>



Jajajaja! Tremendo!


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

> Originalmente Escrito por técnica de hacienda Ver Mensaje
> Que es eso? Compre mafre a 2,26
> P.D: no tengo ni idea de bolsa, hago lo que me dice un pajarin



: ¿Ese pajarín también se juega sus cuartos, o solo los tuyos?


----------



## técnica de hacienda (23 Oct 2008)

sephon dijo:


> Jajajaja! Tremendo!



Jeje pues ahora valen 2,31


----------



## técnica de hacienda (23 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> : ¿Ese pajarín también se juega sus cuartos, o solo los tuyos?



El los suyos y yo los mios, tenemos separación de bienes


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

técnica de hacienda dijo:


> Jeje pues ahora valen 2,31



incluso 2,32... wow, que ganancias


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Oct 2008)

No comienza mal la cosa...

BBVA -3,52% :
TELEFONICA -1,89%
BSCH -1,56%
POPULAR -1,29%
REPSOL -1,19%

Saludos...

Por cierto BSCH ha vuelto a hacer mínimo de los últimos cuatro años en 8,08€!!!!


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (23 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hace poco leí en algún sitio que un analista de bolsa es aquel que sabe dar una buena explicación de porqué ayer no se cumplieron las predicciones que hizo anteayer.



Tu debes ser muy nuevo en esto. (Asi se explcia lo de las predicciones). Esta aforismo es mas viejo que la pana.

Sin acritud


----------



## Sleepwalk (23 Oct 2008)

"Los mercados pueden mantener su irracionalidad más tiempo del que tú puedes mantener tu solvencia" 
-John Maynard Keynes- .
Por ahí andamos.


----------



## garcia (23 Oct 2008)

Dazis dijo:


> Por poco que sepas de bolsa, es evidente que no se pueden comprar acciones de una aseguradora antes de una recesión, como mucho podrías arriesgar con las de energia. De todas maneras tendrás rebotes para vender, pero no te quedes a largo (mucho tiempo esperando que suban)



Hace poco estuve hablando con alguien que trabaja en el departamento de riesgos de una multinacional aseguradora y me dijo que las crisis les salen a cuenta. Recuerdo la explicación en seguros de automóviles; la gente coge el coche menos > los siniestros bajan.

Por supuesto yo no le hablé de la posibilidad de recesión, porque no frecuenta este foro y no está informado. Se hubiera asustado y no hubiera seguido hablando conmigo


----------



## Rocket (23 Oct 2008)

Impresionante lo de gamesa... hoy sigue cayendo un 7,21%... creo que hay algo que no sabemos, no es simplemente panico...

GAMESA


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2008)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Tu debes ser muy nuevo en esto. (Asi se explcia lo de las predicciones). Esta aforismo es mas viejo que la pana.
> 
> Sin acritud



No soy nuevo, pero cuando me metí en esto ya comprendí muy pronto que de los analistas no hay que fiarse.

Yo puedo acertar o fallar pero es sencillamente porque me mojo, el que no hace predicciones no falla, pero como no se moja tampoco acierta ni una.

He ahí la paradoja.


----------



## davinci79 (23 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Impresionante lo de gamesa... hoy sigue cayendo un 7,21%... creo que hay algo que no sabemos, no es simplemente panico...
> 
> GAMESA



Pues muchos habrán comprado por el rebote


----------



## kemao2 (23 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Impresionante lo de gamesa... hoy sigue cayendo un 7,21%... creo que hay algo que no sabemos, no es simplemente panico...
> 
> GAMESA





Alguien con una buena cartera ha soltado acciones de golpe habrá que mirar enttre sus accionistas de relevancia. Gamesa está viendo como se paraliza la construccion de nuevos parques eolicos pero aun asi tiene ingresos de mantenimieto de los mismos.


Hapasado de 30€ a 13 en menos de 2 meses.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2008)

kemao2 dijo:


> Alguien con una buena cartera ha soltado acciones de golpe habrá que mirar enttre sus accionistas de relevancia. Gamesa está viendo como se paraliza la construccion de nuevos parques eolicos pero aun asi tiene ingresos de mantenimieto de los mismos.
> 
> 
> Hapasado de 30€ a 13 en menos de 2 meses.



¿Seguro que mantiene los equipos?, creo que esa parte la tiene externalizada o no la hace, vamos, que sólo fabrica e instala,


----------



## SNB4President (23 Oct 2008)

Buenos días, a ver como nos levantamos hoy... vaya, después de la confirmación del bajón de ayer de los mercados americanos pensaba que los asiáticos se hundirían en proporción, pero parece que se lo toman más ligeramente. Eso es; una mañana plana en europa a la espera de futuros americanos (a esta hora, +1,5%). Qué simples los europeos... y en España, la bolsa argentina ayer recuperó un poco al final, supongo que también irá rebotando entre el 0 y el -1 sin ton ni son.


----------



## davinci79 (23 Oct 2008)

Estamos en minimos de mucho tiempo y sin capacidad de rebote. No se mucho de esto pero... ¿esto no indica algo muy malo?


----------



## fmartin (23 Oct 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> Estamos en minimos de mucho tiempo y sin capacidad de rebote. No se mucho de esto pero... *¿esto no indica algo muy malo?*




Bienvenido al foro 


eres novato,no?:o


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> Estamos en minimos de mucho tiempo y sin capacidad de rebote. No se mucho de esto pero... ¿esto no indica algo muy malo?



No estas muy puesto en esto ..no???


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Oct 2008)

Se va, se va..., el 8800 en el aire.

Huy que momento más crítico estamos pasando.


----------



## Locke (23 Oct 2008)

¿A que altura estaría la próxima resistencia? ¿8.800 mas o menos?

Edito: IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 10:50:35 
8.796,90 -2,21


----------



## Rocket (23 Oct 2008)

rotos los 8800... -228

como esto siga asi... quizas los veamos de nuevo...


----------



## Locke (23 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 10:52:00 
8.795,90 -2,22

.... Se pone tensa la cosa


----------



## dillei (23 Oct 2008)

ACOJONANTE, el santander apunto de perder lo 8€

para fliparlo


----------



## Locke (23 Oct 2008)

Hagan sus apuestas señores!!!

yo digo el -5.2% para medio día 

Edito: Algún analista tesnico desos en la sala?!?!?!? Donde se sitúan las resistencia esas tal y como vamos?!?!?


----------



## Rocket (23 Oct 2008)

Se sabe mas o menos cual es el valor nominal de cada empresa que cotiza en bolsa para los grandes del ibex?

Es decir: que % de esa empresa cotiza en bolsa? (Por si cae y cae... que cantidad de dinero pierde).


----------



## Räikkonen (23 Oct 2008)

Por favor, poned la foto del analisto que preveia los 17000 puntos para finales de año. Es la lumbrera del siglo.

Ahora es capaz de decir que se equivoco con el teclado y que en realidad eran 7000.   

Proxima parada: los 6000.


----------



## INTRUDER (23 Oct 2008)

Estoy empezando a pensar una cartera de inversion en r. variable para cuando el Ibex este en unos 3.000.
Antes nada de nada. :


----------



## Alexandros (23 Oct 2008)

Estoy malito y no he podido ir a trabajar, me quedo guardando calor en casa. Con estas medicinas (*IBEX -3,18%*) me recuperaré pronto.

Edito: Corrijo porcentaje.


----------



## ¿quién a sido? (23 Oct 2008)

8.729,60 -2,95% -265,70 11:00:00

Mínimos anuales rotos!

:


----------



## Nazgulillo (23 Oct 2008)

A las 11:00 : 8.703,40 Down 291,90 (3,25%) 

El gato voladoooooorrrrr...


----------



## Locke (23 Oct 2008)

Composición Añadir a Cartera Tiempo Real Foros
IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 11:00:36 
8.707,80 -3,20


"Se va el chaval.... se va...."


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Oct 2008)

joder! os sorprende lo del santander? a mi no.... me sorprende la variacion de bkt hoy... la volatilidad


recordemos que SAN esta en perspectiva negativa


----------



## tinti (23 Oct 2008)

ya caemos por debajo de los 8700.
saludos


----------



## Nazgulillo (23 Oct 2008)

Joder es escribir y ver nuevo mínimo.

A las 11:02 : 8.682,50 Down 312,80 (3,48%)


----------



## TIPOA (23 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> Hagan sus apuestas señores!!!
> 
> yo digo el -5.2% para medio día
> 
> Edito: Algún analista tesnico desos en la sala?!?!?!? Donde se sitúan las resistencia esas tal y como vamos?!?!?




yo digo que hoy se queda en los 8.430 a los 8390
suerte


----------



## wolf45 (23 Oct 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Por favor, poned la foto del analisto que preveia los 17000 puntos para finales de año. Es la lumbrera del siglo.
> 
> Ahora es capaz de decir que se equivoco con el teclado y que en realidad eran 7000.
> 
> Proxima parada: los 6000.




Buenos dias:


no estoy de acuerdo con proxima parada 6000, llegaremos, pero antes habra niveles de resistencia 8500, 8000,,, mas o menos, esto es un derrumbe total pero controlado,,,, con el dinero de la gente, hasta su valor real,,, Quein lo sabe???,,, nadie, pero supongamos por alla los 6000, falta tiempo, quedaran cadaveres por el camino


----------



## Hagen (23 Oct 2008)

Seguimos descontando lo de argentina............ bajamos en demasia respecto al resto de bolsas europeas


----------



## wolf45 (23 Oct 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Seguimos descontando lo de argentina............ bajamos en demasia respecto al resto de bolsas europeas





Y despues de Argentina, vendran otros paises de Suramerica, esta vez nos saldra caro


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Yo tambien creo que hay mucha leña que cortar....no sera divertido tan rápido ...que nos quedara despues a los del foro????....


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2008)

Tenemos lo que yo llamaba ayer el rebote del ratón muerto, hemos subido a los niveles de cierre del día anterior y, a partir de ahí, bajamos a plomo. Hoy vamos a cavar un agujero más profundo que el de ayer.

Para que lo entiendan, va a ser como el conejito de duracell y dura y dura y dura. Recomendación: hay que ponerse cortos hasta el cierre.


----------



## Locke (23 Oct 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Seguimos descontando lo de argentina............ bajamos en demasia respecto al resto de bolsas europeas



Y eso que el MERVAL se dejo un 11% o por ahí, que para lo que podía haber sido... Se les vio por los -17%, y la grafica de las primeras horas es el salto del ángel!


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Tenemos lo que yo llamaba ayer el rebote del ratón muerto, hemos subido a los niveles de cierre del día anterior y, a partir de ahí, bajamos a plomo. Hoy vamos a cavar un agujero más profundo que el de ayer.
> 
> Para que lo entiendan, va a ser como el conejito de duracell y dura y dura y dura. Recomendación: hay que ponerse cortos hasta el cierre.



Mulder..como ves el eurostock que tienes bien dominado??..romperemos resistencia de los 2300???..


----------



## Nazgulillo (23 Oct 2008)

seacock dijo:


> Las bolsas europeas planas y España bajando el -4%. Tremendo. Pero claro, todo es por culpa de la crisis internacional.



Es por Argentina. Tranquilo, que Pepiño tiene alguien a quien echar la culpa.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Oct 2008)

No se donde se puso o lei ... soportes 8800 luego a 8600.

Segun la calculadora de carpatos

1.- 8690,67
2.- 8262,00
3.- 8002,67

Roto el primer soporte....8675


----------



## tonuel (23 Oct 2008)

*Aunque hoy tengo mucho curro me pasaba por aquí para decir algo importante... *




*tonuel was here...*


-10% al cierre





Saludos


----------



## Locke (23 Oct 2008)

¿Sabéis cual es el "symbol" del eurostoxx? Para tenerlo en el firefox


----------



## Nazgulillo (23 Oct 2008)

Decir que el Ibex se derrumba es opinable.

Sólo lleva un 8.648,70 -346,60 (-3,85%)


----------



## Alexandros (23 Oct 2008)

Este hilo se ha convertido en el coliseo romano. Al principio la gente aplaudia luchas singulares entre gladiadores (bajadas del 1 o 2%) pero a medida que el público se volvía más exigente pedía espectáculos más sofisticados: naumáquias (suspensión de valores), luchas con fieras exóticas (caídas en vertical) y combates entre decenas de personas de diferetnes razas (bajones históricos en mercados internacionales).

¡Ave forum, los que van a caer te saludan!


Y mientras, que siga el espectáculo de la bolsa.
*
-3.75%*​


----------



## Amon_Ra (23 Oct 2008)

Ayer se hablaba de un doble fondo a punto de rebotar no se quien lo nombro pero me temo que ni doble ni triple este parece que se rompe con su 3% de rigor pero ya es pronto aun en la jornada pero empezaremos en la porra poniendo un -4,5%

cotizacion en mi pantalla 

8640 la mas baja 

actual 
8766 -2,54 

preparaos de palomitas hoy tambien que se presenta dramatico luchar contra los 3% de seguridad va a estar duro.

un saludo.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (23 Oct 2008)

os lo dije que sería el 22 de octubre:

CRISIS INMOBILIARIA+CRISIS FINANCIERA INTERNACIONAL+SEQUIA CREDITICIA+DESEPLEO&MOROSOS SA+CRISIS EN SUDAMERICA= DESASTRE EN ESPAÑA


----------



## Locke (23 Oct 2008)

11:11:24 h.
Futuro del Ibex en 1 minuto. 
Serenity markets



No tiene soportes y resistencias claros, al estar en situación técnica de caída libre. En 8.500 tiene soporte de largo plazo, por debajo lo normal es que termine en 8000


----------



## NosTrasladamus (23 Oct 2008)

*IBEX 8.647,60 (11:15 h) -3,87% -347,70*
gráfico adjunto :


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Oct 2008)

Bueno, estamos en el entorno de los 8650, por la forma del gráfico van a intentar pararlo ahí, veremos cuánto tiempor, 5 minutos, una hora, depende de cuantos incautos entren, si la gente se anima a entrar y reclutan bastantes igual lo desploman de golpe...


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (23 Oct 2008)

Dios... Santander Bajando De Los 8 Euros, Bankinter Perdiendo Un 11%, Bbva Perdiendo Un 9 %.....

Caera Un Banquito Español Este Finde Semana.... Este Es El Nuestro


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Mulder..como ves el eurostock que tienes bien dominado??..romperemos resistencia de los 2300???..



El objetivo para hoy es 2272.


----------



## Rocket (23 Oct 2008)

Alguien dijo ayer algo de un banquito naranja, y no es ING?

BANKINTER


----------



## Locke (23 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 11:17:42 
8.614,80 -4,23


----------



## Rocket (23 Oct 2008)

La pregunta es: Llegaremos a las 1000 paginas en este hilo antes de ver los 7.000 o no???


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Oct 2008)

Si seguimos asi cierran la bolsa, cuanod fue la ultima vez que la cerraron?


----------



## EXTOUAREG (23 Oct 2008)

Ha llegado el momento de que nos enteremos de un P... vez por qué España no va a estar en la cumbre refundadora del capitalismo... dependemos de sudamérica para mantenernos al nivel de europa y sudamérica ahora se va al pedo y el IBEX ya cayendo un 4%


----------



## Locke (23 Oct 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si seguimos asi cierran la bolsa, cuanod fue la ultima vez que la cerraron?



¿Que se tendrían que dejar para que salten los apagones automáticos? ¿Un 10%? ¿O aquí no tenemos de eso ya que siempre vamos parriba?


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Oct 2008)

una de graficos .... 5 dias


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

A ver...no os apresureis....aún queda mucha tela que cortar hoy...

Vamos a apostar desde tempranito para el cierre que asín el acierto tiene mas valor ...

Aqui teneis el mio...

-6,80%


----------



## Rocket (23 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Parra cerrar la bolsa el indice tiene que bajar mas de un 10% ¿¿¿No??? :



Eso pensaba yo... aunque recuerdo al ibex cayendo hace unos dias a casi un 11% y no se cerro.

Pero si... mas o menos, con un 10% se encienden todas las alarmas. Lo que se hace es cerrar los valores peores antes de chapar todo ese chiringuito financiero llamado IBEX-35.


----------



## dillei (23 Oct 2008)

Como dicen en intereconomía:

"El espectáculo de la bolsa"

:


----------



## AMIPLIM (23 Oct 2008)

Apuesto por un - 6.50 al cierre...por decir algo...


----------



## Rocket (23 Oct 2008)

Ahora mismo estamos a niveles de noviembre del 2004... y bajando.


----------



## El_Presi (23 Oct 2008)

que owned me he llevado, yo he dicho que hoy tocaba rebote


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Oct 2008)

Se para la cosa justo por encima de los 8600, parece que no entran al trapo suficientes cazadores de gangas, a ver si mueven el capote para que los cazadores de chicharros e inverzoreh (de esos de largo plazo en momentos de máximos históricos de volatilidad) entren al trapo como miuras...


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (23 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> Buenos dias:
> 
> 
> no estoy de acuerdo con proxima parada 6000, llegaremos, pero antes habra niveles de resistencia 8500, 8000,,, mas o menos, esto es un derrumbe total pero controlado,,,, con el dinero de la gente, hasta su valor real,,, Quein lo sabe???,,, nadie, pero supongamos por alla los 6000, falta tiempo, quedaran cadaveres por el camino



Si, es lo que se dice una retirada ordenada: Dejando patrullas para cubrir la retaguardia que heróicamente se sacrifican, frenando la persecución del enemigo e intentando dar alguna oportunidad al resto del batallón. Ahora bien, si al final del camnio de escape solo hay un precipicio, casi es mejor perecer en la primera escamaruza, y ahorrarse al agonia y molestias de un exterminio sin remisión.


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Ahora mismo estamos a niveles de noviembre del 2004... y bajando.



Hasta los 6000 imaginate tu....lo que nos vamos a divertir.....


----------



## Locke (23 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 11:28:17 
8.596,70 -4,43

A por los 8.500!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Por favor, poned la foto del analisto que preveia los 17000 puntos para finales de año. Es la lumbrera del siglo.
> 
> Ahora es capaz de decir que se equivoco con el teclado y que en realidad eran 7000.
> 
> Proxima parada: los 6000.



Es dificil rescatar entre tantos hilos

Te presento al KING, el rey OWNED de año


----------



## AMIPLIM (23 Oct 2008)

Sacyr llegará a 0, porque vamos...en una semana que batacazo lleva, vamos, que año...


----------



## Nazgulillo (23 Oct 2008)

A las 11:30 : 8.548,80 Down 446,50 (4,96%)
A las 11:31 : 8.533,70 Down 461,60 (5,13%) 

COÑO QUE SE PARE QUIETO xD


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

8538 -5,06%


----------



## Rocket (23 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Hasta los 6000 imaginate tu....lo que nos vamos a divertir.....



Casi doy por seguro (y digo casi) que veremos los 6.000, aunque no tan pronto. Aun quedan por pasar muchas cosas:

- Entrar oficialmente en recesion (me pregunto si lo reconoceran publicamente, o haran como toda esta crisis hace unos meses... ignorarla).

- Aumento del paro por encima de los 3 millones.

- Aumento de la morosidad por encima del 5%.

En ese momento, quizas veamos los 6.000, si no antes...


----------



## shoah (23 Oct 2008)

-5.08% y sin visos de frenar

y lo del santander es la leche ya... -6.70%...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Oct 2008)

A tomar por culo se va, como un cuchillo caliente en la mantequilla... 

*8538 *y en vertical.


----------



## Locke (23 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 11:31:31 
8.534,50 -5,12


----------



## Kaiku (23 Oct 2008)

Está cayendo a plomo,buff
IBEX -5,15


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Preparaos para una bajada inminente de los tipos del BCE, ya se estan oyendo rumores...


----------



## shoah (23 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Casi doy por seguro (y digo casi) que veremos los 6.000, aunque no tan pronto. Aun quedan por pasar muchas cosas:
> 
> - Entrar oficialmente en recesion (me pregunto si lo reconoceran publicamente, o haran como toda esta crisis hace unos meses... ignorarla).
> 
> ...



El otro día oí en la radio que la morosidad de caja madrid, la que dice estar en torno al 3.7 oficialmente, en realidad es casi el doble en algunas comunidades autónomas...

NO sé si será verdad o no, pero lo que es seguro es que si reconocen un 3% el 5% real lo pasan de calle...

Y para que reconozca un 5%, que supongo es a lo que te refieres, pues pon un 8 ó 9 real...


----------



## shoah (23 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Preparaos para una bajada inminente de los tipos del BCE, ya se estan oyendo rumores...



Y cuando se le acaben los recortes que harán? Una dictadura mundial?


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Y el Juan Luis este ¿sigue trabajando a cara descubierta?



Ya no.

Mira su nuevo curro. El autentico KING, claro que si.


----------



## Kaiku (23 Oct 2008)

El Ibex se hunde (-5%): Sacyr, Gamesa e I.Renovables, suspendidas por volatilidad
en cotizalia.


----------



## fmartin (23 Oct 2008)

Si bajan tipos, qué efecto tendrá? Yo creo que ahora ya hay mucha gente que sabe que el tema está perdido, apuesto porque al Ibex no le va a afectar.


----------



## paaq (23 Oct 2008)

La que está cayendo, mi madre.


----------



## tinti (23 Oct 2008)

hemos perdido el 8500.
saludos


----------



## explorador (23 Oct 2008)

lo de Santander tiene gracia, fue decir el botines que no queria ayudas públicas y da la sensación que los inversores le han dicho, que lo las quieres por las buenas pues no te preocupes que las vas a pedir por las malas, me alegro por semejante prepotente, anda y que tome por culo


----------



## Locke (23 Oct 2008)

A tomaaaaaar porculoooo los 8.500

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 11:35:53 
8.497,40 -5,54


Edito:IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 11:36:43 
8.457,50 -5,98

8.419,20 -6,40

Gensanta que paren ya!!!


----------



## Nazgulillo (23 Oct 2008)

EN PICADO (O_O)

A las 11:37 : 8.431,20 Down 564,10 (6,27%)


----------



## nachetemari (23 Oct 2008)

Al final suspende TODO EL IBEX por "volatilidad"......


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Oct 2008)

Madre del amor hermoso, en IG Markets acabo de contar 25 tics seguidos al rojo, y he parado de contar porque me entraba la risa.

Hay gente a la cola vendiendo a punta pala...


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2008)

Kaiku dijo:


> El Ibex se hunde (-5%): Sacyr, Gamesa e I.Renovables, suspendidas por volatilidad
> en cotizalia.



*
ATENCION, que nos vamos al hoyo*


----------



## Alexandros (23 Oct 2008)

Nazgulillo dijo:


> EN PICADO (O_O)
> 
> A las 11:36 : 8.462,70 Down 532,60 (5,92%)



¿Vendiendo antes de que vuelva a abrir Sudamérica?


Cada vez que le doy a F5 baja más.¡Que vicio!


----------



## Rocket (23 Oct 2008)

Jojo... la cosa esta jodida. esto es como el crack del 29 o peor... caidas tremendas todos los dias.

Hemos conseguido darle la vuelta a los futuros del Dow y todo... :o


----------



## davinci79 (23 Oct 2008)

Extra Extra!! Decenas de ancianitas por la calle con bolsas llenas de latas de atún. :


----------



## Castrón (23 Oct 2008)

Madre del Amor Hermoso se escribe en mayúsculas, sacrílego de los cojones.


----------



## txen_txo (23 Oct 2008)

El CAC40 también se anima

-3.29% 11:40


----------



## Nazgulillo (23 Oct 2008)

Un par o tres de preguntas ociosas, que no tengo ni puta idea:

1) ¿Cuándo se decide suspender algo por volatilidad?
2) ¿Esa suspensión, cuánto dura?

Si hay algún link explicativo por ahí o sitio de donde leerlo, también me vale ( link a google no, anda, porfaplis :o )


----------



## Julito (23 Oct 2008)

Que Siga La Fiesta!!!!


----------



## Amon_Ra (23 Oct 2008)

8.444,60 -6,12

Quien decia nose que de soporte en el 8500??

que hostia se presenta hoy a este ritmo como no llege santa rita a salvar el pais lo de 29 va a ser una risa ,menos mal que esta el plan de rescate 2 o el 3 o el 4 no se cuantos ahi ya de panes , se va a acabar con la letania aquella de que .
El rescatador que rescate al mejor rescatador sera rescatado por el otro rescatador etc etc etc.


Me voy a hacer un cafelito ,no me undais la bolsa agoreros.


----------



## Locke (23 Oct 2008)

A este paso no me extrañaría ver los 7000 hoy..... Esto es una matanza!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Oct 2008)

Castrón dijo:


> Madre del Amor Hermoso se escribe en mayúsculas, sacrílego de los cojones.



Es que me ha saltao la tecla F5 a un ojo y no veía bien, voy a tener que poner un pedal para actualizar la página...


----------



## dkd (23 Oct 2008)

Pero... ¿no decían que el sistema financiero era solvente?. JOJOJO. Son como los músicos del titanic, seguirán tocando la sinfonía del "mundofelicismo" hasta que el barco no esté hundido del todo, con ellos dentro. Esto es como el cuento del traje del emperador que aunque todos le ven desnudo nadie se atreve a decírselo y quien lo dice es tachado inmediatamente de subversivo, agorero y antisistema. Cojones, es que soy antisistema! ¿No ven que este sistema se va al garete?.


----------



## nachetemari (23 Oct 2008)

Por Favor Una Foto Del Pavo Ese Que Decía Lo De Los 17.000 Con Un Megaowned!!!


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Alguien ha salido de compras ha recuperado un -1%


----------



## Amon_Ra (23 Oct 2008)

8.500,40 -5,50

Ya se sube ya sube jejjejejejjejej


----------



## Locke (23 Oct 2008)

nachetemari dijo:


> Por Favor Una Foto Del Pavo Ese Que Decía Lo De Los 17.000 Con Un Megaowned!!!



+10 caracteres


----------



## belier (23 Oct 2008)

nachetemari dijo:


> Por Favor Una Foto Del Pavo Ese Que Decía Lo De Los 17.000 Con Un Megaowned!!!



La tienes tres o cuatro páginas atrás...


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Serán los rumores de bajada de tipos..el causante de la reacción..


----------



## Freeman (23 Oct 2008)

Amon_Ra dijo:


> 8.500,40 -5,50
> 
> Ya se sube ya sube jejjejejejjejej



No tranquilo, es que colina abajo ha rebotao contra un canto... el IBEX seguirá obedeciendo las leyes de la *graveda*d


----------



## Locke (23 Oct 2008)

iTRAXX Crossover [Imprimir] Serenity markets



Sube 13,5 hasta 808,5. Nivel de pánico total.

Los Credit default swaps de BBVA y Santander suben 20 puntos básicos ante la crisis de Argentina, si bien siguen en niveles normales.



P.D.: Parece que la resistencia del 8500 al final ha saltado

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 11:47:53 
8.549,30 -4,96


----------



## belier (23 Oct 2008)

Bueno, esto ya sube. No hay nada que ver, dispersense!!


----------



## Nazgulillo (23 Oct 2008)

No es un owned, pero...

(Agradecimientos a http://diy.despair.com/motivator.php )


----------



## dkd (23 Oct 2008)

Y esto es sólo el principio. Estamos cayendo desde la cima:







agárrense los machos que vienen curvas!


----------



## Hagen (23 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> El otro día oí en la radio que la morosidad de caja madrid, la que dice estar en torno al 3.7 oficialmente, en realidad es casi el doble en algunas comunidades autónomas...
> 
> NO sé si será verdad o no, pero lo que es seguro es que si reconocen un 3% el 5% real lo pasan de calle...
> 
> Y para que reconozca un 5%, que supongo es a lo que te refieres, pues pon un 8 ó 9 real...



Simplemento por no hacer provisiones adicionales y joder la cuenta de resultados. Por eso no lo afloran


----------



## Rocket (23 Oct 2008)

Alguien esta jugando con fuego... y va a acabar bien escaldado.

Se han comprado muchos papelitos... ya veremos que pasa de momento


----------



## INTRUDER (23 Oct 2008)

¿santander a 3.50 = buena compra? ¿cuanto paga de dividendo?

Gracias por vustra pronta respuesta.


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Algunos estan jugando con fuego con tanto papelito comprado estos últimos minutos.....Sigan el juego!!!!....Vuelve CASINO IBEX!!!


----------



## Blanche du Bois (23 Oct 2008)

¿Es problema de Bolsamanía o la cotización de SAN está detenida en 7,53?


----------



## Locke (23 Oct 2008)

Vuelve a tirar pabajo....

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 11:57:14 
8.519,40 -5,29

Edito: Sacyr se deja un 14%


----------



## Rocket (23 Oct 2008)

SANTANDER


----------



## davinci79 (23 Oct 2008)

Y todo esto teniendo los futuros del Dow en positivo. Como se animen por la tarde vemos un 7???. El individuo de los 17000 puede afirmar que fue una errata y que alguien le puso un uno delante a su estimación.


----------



## shoah (23 Oct 2008)

Blanche du Bois dijo:


> ¿Es problema de Bolsamanía o la cotización de SAN está detenida en 7,53?



En Yahoo Finanzas sigue cotizando...


----------



## wolf45 (23 Oct 2008)

Se acerca el momento de comprar un banco tipo BBVA, Santander con lo suelto del bolsillo


----------



## Hagen (23 Oct 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Por cierto, quien compró Mapfre esta mañana a 2,26 ¿cómo va?



Perdiendo por comisiones.......


----------



## Blanche du Bois (23 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> En Yahoo Finanzas sigue cotizando...



Cierto, gracias. En Bolsamanía también, sube a 7,63. Estaba en una caída de 9,93% y, con su volumen de negociación, no me habría extrañado que lo suspendieran por volatilidad.


----------



## Desencantado (23 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> SANTANDER



Hostia! Sí que baja Santander. A este ritmo pronto llegará a Reinosa.


----------



## Locke (23 Oct 2008)

técnica de hacienda dijo:


> Que es eso?: Compre mafre a 2,26 :o
> P.D: no tengo ni idea de bolsa, hago lo que me dice un pajarin



Esto es todo un.....

Sin acritud  espero que no haya metido mucho...


----------



## Sleepwalk (23 Oct 2008)

" La Bolsa es un juego que consiste en ir pasando de unos a otros una cerilla encendida, hasta que llega a uno que se quema los dedos."

John Kennedy

En ellas estamos.


----------



## Castrón (23 Oct 2008)

Estamos en la Champions League de la Coñonomía


coño.

(Del lat. cŭnnus).

1. m. malson. Parte externa del aparato genital de la hembra.

-nomía.

(Del gr. -νομία, de la raíz de νόμος, ley, norma).

1. elem. compos. Significa 'conjunto de leyes o normas'. Geonomía, biblioteconomía.


----------



## Desencantado (23 Oct 2008)

*OJO!*







*EL REBOTEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Oct 2008)

Como pierda el 8600 con ganas, hasta el 8000 no hay nada, sólo hay que mirar el gráfico de largo plazo que acaba de poner DKD.

Ahora nos estamos peleando con el 8600 más o menos que quedó como resistencia superada en 2005.

Eso sí, bajar de 8000 ya serán palabras mayores.


----------



## tinti (23 Oct 2008)

Buen rebote desde los mínimos, ahora otra caída espectacular.
saludos


----------



## Sargento Highway (23 Oct 2008)

*8,606 *-389.20 (-4.33%) *¡NO HAY SUELO!*


mítica escena subida especialmente para la ocasión 

<object width="425" height="344">

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JUnw1gJHYCk&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## felino66 (23 Oct 2008)

Sargento Highway dijo:


> *8,606 *-389.20 (-4.33%) *¡NO HAY SUELO!*




si que hay, los 4600..........volverán a casa por navidad

.


----------



## speculum speculorum (23 Oct 2008)

El VIX a 69'65% y subiendo. A media mañana los futuros sobre DJ que pintaban ligeramente optimistas se han dado la vuelta y se imprimen en rojo por momentos. Hoy tenemos otra jornada de infarto.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

> Originalmente Escrito por técnica de hacienda Ver Mensaje
> Que es eso? Compre mafre a 2,26
> P.D: no tengo ni idea de bolsa, hago lo que me dice un pajarin
> 
> Sin acritud espero que no haya metido mucho...



Calla hombre, que ya llega el rebote...


----------



## iLuso (23 Oct 2008)

Techos, suelos, soportes, resistencias.... supercherías. Son todo supercherías.

El análisis técnico no son más que suposiciones fundadas en la numerología de los que ha pasado anteriormente y su carácter predictívo es nulo.

Ahora bien, el mercado no son (solo) ordenadores cerrando y abriendo posiciones de forma automática, sino que hay gente de por medio, con sus sentimientos y sus miedos. Y ahí es donde "funciona" el análisis técnico: es la profecía autocumplida.

Según algún chartista, hay "soporte" en 8.500. Empezamos a vender como locos y llegamos a 8.500.... buen valor, como hay soporte es buen momento para comprar, así que entro. Y como yo, mil traders más y oh maravilla, de las maravillas, todas estas compras frenan el índice un poco en el soporte, lo cual confirma a los indecisos que estamos en un soporte y entran. Y de repente hemos "rebotado" en el soporte.

El mero hecho de "predecirlo" hace que nos acojonemos a la hora de meter la pasta y funcione.

El problema es ¿y si tengo más miedo en la situación real del mercado que confianza en el análisis técnico? Pues eso, cruzamos soportes y resistencias a todo trapo chillando aquello de "gilipollas el último"


----------



## Desencantado (23 Oct 2008)

Caray con Sacyr-Vallehermoso. 

Les va a tocar rebautizarla como *Sacyr-ValleDelaMuerte*


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

¿Efecto Tango?


----------



## Locke (23 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Calla hombre, que ya llega el rebote...




No, si al final me comere yo el OWNED... Ya veras! 

Eso si, entrar en bolsa bajo el análisis infalible del "me ha dicho un colega que esto va parriba, aunque no tengo ni idea..." me parece un pelin suicida!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Oct 2008)

iLuso dijo:


> Techos, suelos, soportes, resistencias.... supercherías. Son todo supercherías.
> 
> El análisis técnico no son más que suposiciones fundadas en la numerología de los que ha pasado anteriormente y su carácter predictívo es nulo.
> 
> ...



Mejor explicado, imposible.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> No, si al final me comere yo el OWNED... Ya veras!
> 
> Eso si, entrar en bolsa bajo el análisis infalible del "me ha dicho un colega que esto va parriba, aunque no tengo ni idea..." me parece un pelin suicida!



Muy fiable no es no... pero bueno, si te fías de los egpertoh que te dicen que llegaremos a los 17000 este año, tampoco varía mucho la fiabilidad ¿no?


----------



## Locke (23 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Muy fiable no es no... pero bueno, si te fías de los egpertoh que te dicen que llegaremos a los 17000 este año, tampoco varía mucho la fiabilidad ¿no?



No, no... La bolsa ni de lejos hoyga!!! Solo para ver el partido con palomitas y cañas como mucho.


----------



## dabuti (23 Oct 2008)

Os dejo sólos 4 horas y ya me lo habéis hundido un 5%.
Y encima no he subido cervezas ni palomitas.

Saludos


----------



## Bokeron (23 Oct 2008)

Repsol 14,30

Si bajaba de 14,50 Sacyr tenía que cubrir el préstamo y no tiene.

Sacyr podría caer hoy.


.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Oct 2008)

La tendencia mayor del IBEX35, la que lleva dirigiendo los últimos 15 años, pasa durante los próximos 14 meses en la banda 7400-7700.

Este "soporte", no se basa en Ondas de Elliot, en niveles Fibonacci, ni en otros indicadores, es la tendencia marcada desde que el IBEX35 es IBEX35...

Esa tendencia pasa a finales de 2008 por ejemplo:
Por el 8,50€ en el BBVA
Por el 5,80€ en el BSCH
Por el 12,80€ en Repsol
Por el 8,60€ en Telefónica

Saludos...


----------



## Räikkonen (23 Oct 2008)

Como esta la cosa de mal que un catacrock del 5% nos parece poco...

Las ratas abandonan el barco poco a poco pero inexorablemente... y parece ser que ahora le toca el turno a nuestra querida republica bananera...

Vamos a ver cuanto resiste la "solidez bancaria española" cuando todo el dinero salga completamente de la peninsula....


----------



## SNB4President (23 Oct 2008)

Futuros del DJI han pasado de +140 a -14...


----------



## Räikkonen (23 Oct 2008)

> Refinanciarán, como hizo Reyal Urbis hasta el 2001 y mas allaaaaaaa...



Querido camarada Peter, ¿es cosa mia o estos dias te veo un poco mas alborotado que de costumbre?


----------



## chollero (23 Oct 2008)

alguien tiene enlace en tiempo real del precio de la lata de atun?


----------



## TIPOA (23 Oct 2008)

bueno, aprovechando que Muller no esta, y antes de que me joda la porra 
hoy mis cartas dicen que:
cerraremos en 8438
osea que abro porra para hoy

TIPOA -6,19%


----------



## Amon_Ra (23 Oct 2008)

Quien se lo presto?

De todas maneras yo a Sacry le daria una recomendacion puede serle util.





,


Recomendacion a Sacry


----------



## explorador (23 Oct 2008)

12,53 volvemos a perder los 8500 puntos y futuros en negativo DJ


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Oct 2008)

chollero dijo:


> alguien tiene enlace en tiempo real del precio de la lata de atun?



Si te sirve ....
Tuna Market Price Updates – FoodMarketExchange.com


----------



## wolf45 (23 Oct 2008)

Habeis visto que Iberia esta a, 1.64Eur	-0.26(-13.68%)???


Podria caer????


----------



## Ajoporro (23 Oct 2008)

Y pa má inri, el DJ entra en negativo ... una tardecita pa kagarse..


----------



## SuperPoblación (23 Oct 2008)

Como dijo aquel ser tan sensible, de Juana ... "Sus lágrimas son mis risas." 

Especuladores, a joderse. A fin de año a 6.000, su precio justo.

Saludos!!


----------



## TIPOA (23 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> Habeis visto que Iberia esta a, 1.64Eur	-0.26(-13.68%)???
> 
> 
> Podria caer????




Argentina expropia Aerolíneas Argentinas y Austral 
13:15 El Gobierno argentino ha decidido expropiar a las empresas Aerolíneas Argentinas y Austral, una medida que será anunciada en breve, según el diario local La Nación. “El acuerdo con Marsans se agotó con el paso del tiempo”, dijo al diario un miembro de la administración de la presidenta Fernández de Kirchner.


----------



## wolf45 (23 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> Argentina expropia Aerolíneas Argentinas y Austral
> 13:15 El Gobierno argentino ha decidido expropiar a las empresas Aerolíneas Argentinas y Austral, una medida que será anunciada en breve, según el diario local La Nación. “El acuerdo con Marsans se agotó con el paso del tiempo”, dijo al diario un miembro de la administración de la presidenta Fernández de Kirchner.





Ahora me lo explico, este es un largo camino, que quedara sembrado de cadaveres, hasta el mismo borde del abismo


----------



## Ajoporro (23 Oct 2008)

¿ Pa ande echamos ?, ¿ pa la derecha, pa la izquierda, pal medio ?. Esto es de locos. Que cierren las bolsas tres días y meditemos.


----------



## shoah (23 Oct 2008)

Joder, primero pensiones, luego areolíneas... que es lo siguiente? la petrolera?


----------



## tonuel (23 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Refinanciarán, como hizo Reyal Urbis hasta el 2011 y mas allaaaaaaa...



Reyal-Urbis... 


Menuda suerte tienen estos de tener a los Botines detrás... :o



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (23 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> Joder, primero pensiones, luego areolíneas... que es lo siguiente? *la petrolera? *



Calla por dios!!!


----------



## Rocket (23 Oct 2008)

Pues a iberia ayer le funciono lo de la fusion.. alli aguantaba con su 5% de ganancias... pero hoy creo que no.

Ha caido lo de ayer y lo de hoy todo al mismo tiempo, cierto, pero tampoco hay que alarmarse, pues TODAS estan igual.


----------



## dabuti (23 Oct 2008)

Si alguien tiene un minuto, por favor, ¿Qué son los cortos y los largos?


¿No cotizan en bolsa FICHET (cajas fuertes), CALVO (atún) o FLEX (colchones)?



Se forrarían.......................

Las 3 podrían sustituir al Santander cualquier día de estos en el IBex, de hecho en 1 año superarán su capitalización.


----------



## shoah (23 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Pues a iberia ayer le funciono lo de la fusion.. alli aguantaba con su 5% de ganancias... pero hoy creo que no.
> 
> Ha caido lo de ayer y lo de hoy todo al mismo tiempo, cierto, pero tampoco hay que alarmarse, pues TODAS estan igual.



Mal de muchos...


----------



## davinci79 (23 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> Si alguien tiene un minuto, por favor, ¿Qué son los cortos y los largos?
> 
> 
> ¿No cotizan en bolsa FICHET (cajas fuertes), CALVO (atún) o FLEX (colchones)?
> ...



Atún Santander, la inversión del mañana


----------



## Ajoporro (23 Oct 2008)

Opá, he montao un corrá, con suh gorrinillos y suh gorrinillas...


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

El DJ ya perdiendo un 1% en los futuros.....


----------



## TakaTaka (23 Oct 2008)

Por cierto...mucho hablar de argentina, pero en Brasil tambien tenemos muchos intereses y el Real ha perdido casi un 25% en 3 dias...eso es mucho dinero que ha volado en 3 dias...


----------



## davinci79 (23 Oct 2008)

El Dow se está picando para que no le adelantemos en puntos.


----------



## shoah (23 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> Si alguien tiene un minuto, por favor, ¿Qué son los cortos y los largos?
> 
> 
> ¿No cotizan en bolsa FICHET (cajas fuertes), CALVO (atún) o FLEX (colchones)?





Lo de los cortos es vender cuando baja para volver a comprar luego mas barato y los alrgos es comprar cuando sube para vender luego mas caro.

De todas formas soy un novato en estas lindes, así que uno que sepa mas que yo que te lo confirme


----------



## Rocket (23 Oct 2008)

TakaTaka dijo:


> Por cierto...mucho hablar de argentina, pero en Brasil tambien tenemos muchos intereses y el Real ha perdido casi un 25% en 3 dias...eso es mucho dinero que ha volado en 3 dias...



Es que despues del pufo de Argentina, le toca el turno a Brasil... pero se lo estan guardando para despues. Hoy el diario El Economista empezaba a hablar de los intereses espanyoles en Brasil, y que % de cada gran empresa estaba alli.

Es por ello que creo que estamos ante el inicio de una larga racha de subidas y bajadas en picado... y la verdad, ya es una incognita lo que pueda suceder en el futuro.


----------



## Ajoporro (23 Oct 2008)

Me voy a comé . Déjenme el mundo como está, que yastá bien joio ..


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Exposición de Bancos españoles en Argentina...

Ver archivo adjunto 4999


----------



## tasator (23 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> Lo de los cortos es vender cuando baja para volver a comprar luego mas barato y los alrgos es comprar cuando sube para vender luego mas caro.
> 
> De todas formas soy un novato en estas lindes, así que uno que sepa mas que yo que te lo confirme




Si viene a ser eso, completando más los cortos se hacen en venta a crédito, los valores son prestados para que los vendas a condición de volverlos a comprar más tarde para devolverlos, si el valor baja de precio ganas. Dicho en sencillo, te prestan unos títulos y tú los vendes por ejemplo a 10, luego realmente las compras más tarde y si han bajado a 9,5, pues has ganado 0.5 en cada una.


----------



## shoah (23 Oct 2008)

gracias por el apunte, no sabía exactamente como iba


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2008)

Veo que las cosas van siguiendo los planes, esta mañana decía que hoy toca ponerse el traje corto en las bolsas (el stoxx estaba en 2400). Que las bolsas caigan tanto no es para asustarse, lo que asusta tal vez son las consecuencias de ello.

El eurostoxx ha parado alrededor del 2370 que es un soporte fuerte pero será traspasado esta tarde, no se si habrá algún pequeño rebote al alza para engañar, aunque es probable que caigamos por debajo de ese nivel y luego subamos un poco para tocar lo que ya será la resistencia del 2370, a partir de ese momento ya no habrá quien nos pare en la bajada.

La siguiente estación será el 2270, es de suponer que hoy lleguemos a ella, aunque eso ocurrirá probablemente tras el cierre del Ibex, hacia las 21:00 más o menos.

En caso de llegar a este objetivo que hemos marcado, mañana si que tendríamos un rebote serio donde volaremos algo más arriba de los máximos de hoy y, presumiblemente, llegaremos a los niveles de anteayer, aunque el rebote será en montaña rusa, ahora arriba ahora abajo y luego más arriba, despiste total de toros y osos. En cuanto lleguemos a un máximo que buscaremos estos próximos días volveremos a caer en picado hasta los infiernos, mucho más abajo de lo que vamos a llegar hoy.

De esta forma si tienen acciones esperan al rebote de mañana-pasado, si están largos en derivados también (siempre que su cuenta aguante ) y si están cortos sería recomendable cerrarse mañana por la mañana.

Y hasta aquí el resumen de su analisto favorito para el futuro cercano, dentro de un rato vuelvo.


----------



## chameleon (23 Oct 2008)

Mulder, dejo de leerte hasta que seas un hombre y metas 10.000 eur como dios manda


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Mulder, dejo de leerte hasta que seas un hombre y metas 10.000 eur como dios manda



Si estas previsiones se cumplen estaré metiéndolos en breve.


----------



## sarkweber (23 Oct 2008)

Sacyr Vallehermoso confía en cerrar la venta de su filial de concesiones Itínere durante el presente mes de octubre, indicaron en fuentes conocedoras del proceso. El fondo de infraestructuras de Citi es la firma que, según indicaron a Europa Press en fuentes del sector, podría haber presentado la única oferta de compra por esta compañía. Esta entidad ha mantenido además conversaciones con Abertis tendentes a vender a este grupo de concesiones la participación de Itínere en varios activos en el supuesto de que finalmente se adjudique la empresa.


----------



## Desde mi huerto (23 Oct 2008)

*¿que ha pasado ahí?*

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=^IBEX&t=1d&l=on&z=l&q=c&c=

IBEX: 
Perdonad mi ignorancia pero..¨:

¿que ha pasado ahí?????


----------



## chameleon (23 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Si estas previsiones se cumplen estaré metiéndolos en breve.



A este paso te vas a perder la fiesta 

Por cierto tienes que contar con que una vez dentro ya no es tan fácil cambiar la previsión


----------



## Kujire (23 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Veo que las cosas van siguiendo los planes, esta mañana decía que hoy toca ponerse el traje corto en las bolsas (el stoxx estaba en 2400). Que las bolsas caigan tanto no es para asustarse, lo que asusta tal vez son las consecuencias de ello.
> 
> El eurostoxx ha parado alrededor del 2370 que es un soporte fuerte pero será traspasado esta tarde, no se si habrá algún pequeño rebote al alza para engañar, aunque es probable que caigamos por debajo de ese nivel y luego subamos un poco para tocar lo que ya será la resistencia del 2370, a partir de ese momento ya no habrá quien nos pare en la bajada.
> 
> ...



Me mola tu análisis Mulder,.....yo siempre te leo


----------



## nemo4 (23 Oct 2008)

Desde mi huerto dijo:


> http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=^IBEX&t=1d&l=on&z=l&q=c&c=
> 
> IBEX:
> Perdonad mi ignorancia pero..¨:
> ...



Periodo sin negociacion.


----------



## nemo4 (23 Oct 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Me mola tu análisis Mulder,.....yo siempre te leo



A mi me gusta la chica de tu avatar, me encanta esa peli


----------



## NosTrasladamus (23 Oct 2008)

nemo4 dijo:


> A mi me gusta la chica de tu avatar, me encanta esa peli



¿Cual es la peli de la chica del avatar de kujire?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Oct 2008)

Encima sale mal el dato del paro semanal en los United...

478.000 personas, peor de lo esperado...

Más bajadas... Saludos...

Edito, de la web de Cárpatos:

Las peticiones de subsidio de paro semanales suben en EEUU en la última semana de 463.000 revisadas a 478.000, frente a las 470.000 esperadas.

La media de 4 semanas baja de 484.750 a 480.250.

El total de perceptores baja de 3.726 millones a 3,720 millones que era lo esperado.

Mal dato para la economía, moderadamente bueno para bonos, y moderadamente malo para bolsas y dólar. Sigue dejando bien claro que la debilidad del mercado es notoria y la mayor en mucho tiempo.


----------



## nemo4 (23 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> gracias por el apunte, no sabía exactamente como iba



Si y si eres un "elegido" te dejan un puñado tan gordo, que tumbas el valor y te haces de oro directamente. Arruinando al prestatario y a los accionistas.


----------



## garcia (23 Oct 2008)

:


Mulder dijo:


> ...
> Que las bolsas caigan tanto no es para asustarse, lo que asusta tal vez son las consecuencias de ello.
> ...



:


----------



## TIPOA (23 Oct 2008)

Vale, todo muy bonito, pero aqui nadie se moja con una porra para el cierre??
Insisto por tercera vez desde las 11 de la mañana
PORRA

TIPOA -6,19%


----------



## faster (23 Oct 2008)

NosTrasladamus dijo:


> ¿Cual es la peli de la chica del avatar de kujire?





Es una actriz porno. Mas que sea este se hace pajas con esas pelis, otros se las hacen con las bajadas del ibex


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

Bueno, hora de comer. Pero no veo nada divertido!: ¿hoy no se cae mas de un 5%? vaya kk de dia

Como estará el patio para que si no son caidas superiores no sea noticia (y para que hagamos bromas con ello )...

¿Como abrirá el DJ? ( el MERVAL no pregunto por no ser cruel )


----------



## davinci79 (23 Oct 2008)

Pues yo digo que hoy caemos un 7.50%.


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (23 Oct 2008)

PORRA

TIPOA -6,19%
Davinci79 -7,50%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%


----------



## bambum (23 Oct 2008)

Venga, hoy tambien juego yo.

Me inclino más por pobrecito hablador, y subo a -3,4

TIPOA -6,19%
Davinci79 -7,50%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
bambum -3,4%


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Oct 2008)

porra para hoy? 8588

por cierto:

10:07 - Renta 4 aconseja comprar acciones del primer banco español en la zona de 8 euros y “con stops debajo de esa referencia en cierres”. Los analistas técnicos de esta firma consideran que Santander “ayer se colocó en zonas importantes llenas de referencia que deberían actuar como freno a la caída, como es la zona del 62% de retroceso a la subida iniciada en 2003, que a su vez es la zona de mayor negociación del valor y nivel de resistencia muy importante en los años 2002 y 2004 que ahora debería hacer de soporte”. Además, Renta 4 señala que “el volumen en la caída no es tan alto como en días previos, lo que hace dudar de que las bajadas sigan a corto plazo”. 


despues de esto, ostion! otro analisto


----------



## Jose Hinojosa Cobacho (23 Oct 2008)

Recordando... 16/01/2008

Para la porra es mejor preguntarle a Juan Luis García Alejo:
<center>
<img src="http://lh5.ggpht.com/crisis.inmobiliaria/SQB5vzl1_hI/AAAAAAAADIA/7AuS-zH3fds/s800/17000.png" /></center>


----------



## Castrón (23 Oct 2008)

yo digo que hoy caemos un -5 por el culo te la hinco es decir que rebote y al final acaba en verde, espero que me entiendan los de letras mixtas


----------



## faster (23 Oct 2008)

Jose Hinojosa Cobacho dijo:


> Recordando... 16/01/2008
> 
> Para la porra es mejor preguntarle a Juan Luis García Alejo:
> <center>
> <img src="http://lh5.ggpht.com/crisis.inmobiliaria/SQB5vzl1_hI/AAAAAAAADIA/7AuS-zH3fds/s800/17000.png" /></center>



Y seguramente cobre un pastizal por soltar chorradas. Qué injusto es el mundo


----------



## tinti (23 Oct 2008)

Porra: hoy cae un 4,45%.
saludos


----------



## luisfernando (23 Oct 2008)

heey, apuntarme ami en la porra
-5.5%

y mañana massss, dice que va hablar la EPA y que tienen datos muyyyyy malosssss juajajajaja mañana otro -9%


----------



## iacalula (23 Oct 2008)

Pues os veo muy optimistas.

bambum -3,4%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
TIPOA -6,19%
Davinci79 -7,50%
iacalula -9,5


----------



## jacksand (23 Oct 2008)

PORRA

TIPOA -6,19%
Davinci79 -7,50%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
bambum -3,4%
iacalula -9,5
jacksand -4,2%


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

faster dijo:


> Y seguramente cobre un pastizal por soltar chorradas. Qué injusto es el mundo



Por subnormalidades de mayor calibre y de la misma efectividad demostrada he visto con mis popios ojos sueldos anuales de 6 cifras... que no habrá en las altas esferas:

Por cierto, los gringos abren verdes

DJIA 8,572.26 53.05 0.62%
NASDAQ 1,627.23 11.48 0.71%
S&P 500 903.72 6.94  0.77%

a ver cuanto dura...


----------



## Alexandros (23 Oct 2008)

Wall abre en verde pálido: *+0.57 %*


----------



## Castrón (23 Oct 2008)

eh eh mamones se me acaba de ocurrir una gracieta que puede pasar a los anales mariconenses de vuestro puto hilo en funcion de la aceptacion y de si habeis cagado hoy por la mañana o no, pibex de pibe, argentina corralito y catacrocker bursatil e ibex de la mierda que ya sabeis, recordarlo miserables pibex


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Oct 2008)

Menuda recuperación la del PIBEX , 8650 cuando ha estado en 8419 puntos, más de 230 puntos desde mínimos...

Saludos...


----------



## colapso-pero-ya (23 Oct 2008)

Castrón dijo:


> eh eh mamones se me acaba de ocurrir una gracieta que puede pasar a los anales mariconenses de vuestro puto hilo en funcion de la aceptacion y de si habeis cagado hoy por la mañana o no, pibex de pibe, argentina corralito y catacrocker bursatil e ibex de la mierda que ya sabeis, recordarlo miserables pibex



cuanto habrá perdido este?


----------



## Sylar (23 Oct 2008)

bambum -3,4%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
TIPOA -6,19%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
*Sylar -8,1%*
iacalula -9,5

copiad y poned vuestra apuesta en orden y en negrita.
organizacion, coño.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Oct 2008)

Vaya imagen......


----------



## AMIPLIM (23 Oct 2008)

PORRA




bambum -3,4%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
TIPOA -6,19%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
iacalula -9,5


Me he permitdo ordenarlo por orden ascendente de rebaja


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Oct 2008)

Jose Hinojosa Cobacho dijo:


> Recordando... 16/01/2008
> 
> Para la porra es mejor preguntarle a Juan Luis García Alejo:
> <center>
> <img src="http://lh5.ggpht.com/crisis.inmobiliaria/SQB5vzl1_hI/AAAAAAAADIA/7AuS-zH3fds/s800/17000.png" /></center>



todavia quedan dias para el fin de 2008,


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Oct 2008)

Castrón dijo:


> eh eh mamones se me acaba de ocurrir una gracieta que puede pasar a los anales mariconenses de vuestro puto hilo en funcion de la aceptacion y de si habeis cagado hoy por la mañana o no, pibex de pibe, argentina corralito y catacrocker bursatil e ibex de la mierda que ya sabeis, recordarlo miserables pibex



Ya te digo colapso-pero-ya, yo iba a decir lo mismo, si está cabreado es porque ya se ha consumado la pérdida, es decir, ya ha vendido, luego, por sentimiento contrario, le toca subir al Pibex.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Oct 2008)

AMIPLIM dijo:


> PORRA
> 
> bambum -3,4%
> El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
> ...



Edito: Vaya tirón a la baja han pegado todos los mercados, el PIBEX se va otra vez -480puntos, los yankees detras -80puntos

Saludos...


----------



## explorador (23 Oct 2008)

ojo que se va todo para abajo y empieza a ser una crítica


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Oct 2008)

Cuidado con el S&P que toca los 890puntos... está a punto de entrar en la zona "crítica"... :

Saludos...


----------



## tinti (23 Oct 2008)

Porra:
bambum -3,4%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
*tinti* - 4,45
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
TIPOA -6,19%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
iacalula -9,5

saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2008)

Ponme un -5,8%

...y unas latillas de atun para sobrellevar la semana


----------



## davinci79 (23 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cuidado con el S&P que toca los 890puntos... está a punto de entrar en la zona "crítica"... :
> 
> Saludos...



885, madre que está ya muy cerca


----------



## Castrón (23 Oct 2008)

lo he perdido todo tios, todo de verdad os lo juro o prometo eso ya va en cada uno, pero en cualquier caso os lo garantizo, de hecho por la tarde vienen los del embargo a llevarme el portatil mañana voy a tener que comunicarme con vosotros via telegrafo, que gustazo verdad? a que ademas de miserables ahora os sentis unos hijos de la gran puta? venga un cigarrito para acabar de gozarla


----------



## Paulus (23 Oct 2008)

Porra:
bambum -3,4%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
TIPOA -6,19%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
iacalula -9,5


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Zona crítica son los 860....en esa cifra tiene el soporte bajo los Hedge Funds para vender a porrillo...


----------



## Räikkonen (23 Oct 2008)

> lo he perdido todo tios, todo de verdad os lo juro o prometo eso ya va en cada uno, pero en cualquier caso os lo garantizo, de hecho por la tarde vienen los del embargo a llevarme el portatil mañana voy a tener que comunicarme con vosotros via telegrafo, que gustazo verdad? a que ademas de miserables ahora os sentis unos hijos de la gran puta? venga un cigarrito para acabar de gozarla



Perder pasta no es tan malo, aun te queda la salud...

No la desperdicies troleando  

Sin acritud.


----------



## Sargento Highway (23 Oct 2008)

*de cárpatos*



> Los bandazos son tan rápidos que no me da tiempo a poner los que pasa. Ahora de nuevo el temor a la recesión aparece y nos caemos. El pésimo dato de papel comercial en circulación ha acelerado la caída. Nadie se fía de nada. Cualquier subida es aprovechada para machacar. Mucho cuidado con la zona de soportes del S&P 500, estamos jugando con fuego.




Porra:
bambum -3,4%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
Sargento Highway -5,8%
TIPOA -6,19%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
iacalula -9,5


----------



## dabuti (23 Oct 2008)

Porra:
bambum -3,4%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
Sargento Highway -5,8%
TIPOA -6,19%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
iacalula -9,5
Dabuti _5,1%

Saludos amigos
__________________


----------



## Castrón (23 Oct 2008)

yo fui el que le recomendo comprar mafres a la zórrita de hacienda, ahora se entiende todo mucho mejor verdad, incluso para los de letras mixtas


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

bambum -3,4%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45
*Jucari -4,80%*
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
Sargento Highway -5,8%
TIPOA -6,19%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
iacalula -9,5
__________________


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2008)

Pues ya han visto como nos engañan estos truhanes, nos hacen subir un poco para luego dejarnos caer, aunque el window dressing que nos han puesto delante ha sido algo más arriba de lo que pensaba.

Hoy tenemos al VIX ligeramente por debajo de 70, dentro de poco lo veremos subir.

Dentro de un rato haré mi apuesta para el Ibex cuando lo tenga un poco más claro.


----------



## Kujire (23 Oct 2008)

Porra:
bambum -3,4%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
Sargento Highway -5,8%
TIPOA -6,19%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Kujire -6,90 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
iacalula -9,5 %


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

Me sumo a la porra en cuanto abra el MERVAL



> lo he perdido todo tios, todo de verdad os lo juro o prometo eso ya va en cada uno, pero en cualquier caso os lo garantizo, de hecho por la tarde vienen los del embargo a llevarme el portatil mañana voy a tener que comunicarme con vosotros via telegrafo, que gustazo verdad? a que ademas de miserables ahora os sentis unos hijos de la gran puta? venga un cigarrito para acabar de gozarla



Tranquilo, aún te quedará el Polo... si es tamaño TROLL

Otro a ignorados


----------



## Desi (23 Oct 2008)

Castrón dijo:


> yo fui el que le recomendo comprar mafres a la zórrita de hacienda, ahora se entiende todo mucho mejor verdad, incluso para los de letras mixtas



No te preocupes, sólo es dinero virtual...


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

petardazo Inminente dijo:


> me Sumo A La Porra En Cuanto Abra El Merval:d
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ventajista!!!!.....:d


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Merval abriendo con ligeras perdidas...

-11170 -1,19%...

Se calma la cosa...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Ventajista!!!!.....:d



Claro, es que según abra, tal como está el patio con BBVA y SAN...


----------



## Sargento Highway (23 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Dentro de un rato haré mi apuesta para el Ibex cuando lo tenga un poco más claro.



Yo la volveré a hacer a las 17:29, que tampoco lo tengo muy claro 

¿Eso no es como ir al canódromo y apostar por el perro a 10 metros del final?


----------



## dabuti (23 Oct 2008)

Porra:
bambum -3,4%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
Sargento Highway -5,8%
TIPOA -6,19%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Kujire -6,90 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
iacalula -9,5 %
*Dabuti -5,1*


Como me olvidástes a las 4:02 me vuelvo a añadir


----------



## Pepillo (23 Oct 2008)

bambum -3,4%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45
*Pepillo - 5,10%*
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
Sargento Highway -5,8%
TIPOA -6,19%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Kujire -6,90 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
iacalula -9,5 %


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Oct 2008)

*De Cárpatos...*

Embargos hipotecarios

Nada menos que 765,558 recibieron notificación de embargo en el tercer trimestre, nuevo récord histórico un 71% más que el período anterior.

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (23 Oct 2008)

Porra:
chameleon -3,1%
bambum -3,4%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45
Pepillo - 5,10%
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
Sargento Highway -5,8%
TIPOA -6,19%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Kujire -6,90 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
iacalula -9,5 %
Dabuti -5,1


----------



## dabuti (23 Oct 2008)

Pepillo dijo:


> bambum -3,4%
> El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
> jacksand -4,2%
> tinti - 4,45
> ...



Pepillo, tengo 5,1 a las 4:02 y 4:10 (! minuto antes que tú). Cambia y añádeme. Saludos



¿O compartimos las cervezas?


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

De Cárpatos:

Demoledor el dato de hoy. El papel comercial en circulación baja 61.400 millones de dólares en la semana pasada. El respaldado por préstamos baja 12.700 millones de dólares. *Esto sigue hablando de un mercado de crédito congelado, y el de papel comercial es absolutamente vital para la economía*. *Mal dato para bolsas que lo van a acusar.* Hay mucha sensibilidad a este respecto. 

[...]Hoy, además, sobre el mercado
flota el temor a la subasta de CDS sobre Washington Mutual. Sinceramente,
como ya ocurriera con Lehman no tiene ningún sentido que los vendedores de
coberturas no hayan cubierto a su vez ya la quiebra de la compañía. El
miedo es libre. [...]


----------



## Perchas (23 Oct 2008)

Porra:
chameleon -3,1%
bambum -3,4%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45
*Perchas - 4,75*
Pepillo - 5,10%
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
Sargento Highway -5,8%
TIPOA -6,19%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Kujire -6,90 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
iacalula -9,5 %
Dabuti -5,1


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2008)

Sargento Highway dijo:


> Yo la volveré a hacer a las 17:29, que tampoco lo tengo muy claro
> 
> ¿Eso no es como ir al canódromo y apostar por el perro a 10 metros del final?



Ayer cerramos las apuestas media hora antes del cierre, yo hice la apuesta una hora antes y me quedé muy muy cerca.


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> De Cárpatos:
> 
> Demoledor el dato de hoy. El papel comercial en circulación baja 61.400 millones de dólares en la semana pasada. El respaldado por préstamos baja 12.700 millones de dólares. *Esto sigue hablando de un mercado de crédito congelado, y el de papel comercial es absolutamente vital para la economía*. *Mal dato para bolsas que lo van a acusar.* Hay mucha sensibilidad a este respecto.
> 
> ...



Esto demuestra que la morfina que le estan poniendo al enfermo....solo es un parche.....sencillamente se muere....


----------



## Bokeron (23 Oct 2008)

Porra:
chameleon -3,1%
bambum -3,4%
*Bokeron -6,17*
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45
Perchas - 4,75
Pepillo - 5,10%
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
Sargento Highway -5,8%
TIPOA -6,19%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Kujire -6,90 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
iacalula -9,5 %
Dabuti -5,1


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2008)

Bien aquí está mi apuesta para hoy, no se sorprendan:

*-8.75%*


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Bien aquí está mi apuesta para hoy, no se sorprendan:
> 
> *-8.75%*



: : :

Me dejas anonadado!!!!....


----------



## dabuti (23 Oct 2008)

mulder dijo:


> bien Aquí Está Mi Apuesta Para Hoy, No Se Sorprendan:
> 
> *-8.75%*




koño....


espero Que No Andes Cerca Como Ayer( Se Me Han Olvidao Las Palomitas Hoy)


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Oct 2008)

Coño, Mulder si aciertas te nombramos broker oficial colegiado por burbuja.info que eso vale más que un master por harward.


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2008)

Tengo la sensación de que hoy el Ibex terminará lejos de mi apuesta.


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Os habeis dejado por el camino mi apuesta...!!!!


----------



## Kujire (23 Oct 2008)

Alan "el jubilado" Greenspan live explicando la crisis en la comisión de investigación...


----------



## arrhenius (23 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Bien aquí está mi apuesta para hoy, no se sorprendan:
> 
> *-8.75%*



Wow!


una apuesta valiente, y *facil de comprobar*, no como los tickets "podria bajar aunque esta acercandose a la rotula del vix asi que podria estar amagando para que las manos fuertes hagan una subida vertial para luego bajar, aunque podria bajar primero con subidas de volatilidad posteriores, en algun momento entre mañana y pasado, o quiza mas tarde."



si acaba cerca del 8,5 me quitare el sompbrero virtual y no volvere a dudar de sus analisis!!


----------



## davinci79 (23 Oct 2008)

Y pansaba que yo me habría sobrao con la predicción!!!


----------



## TakaTaka (23 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Bien aquí está mi apuesta para hoy, no se sorprendan:
> 
> *-8.75%*



jajajaj....como te has flipao....


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Oct 2008)

chameleon -3,1%
bambum -3,4%
Bokeron -6,17
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45
Perchas - 4,75
Dabuti -5,1
Pepillo - 5,10%
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
Sargento Highway -5,8%
TIPOA -6,19%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Kujire -6,90 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
mulder -8,75
iacalula -9,5 %

¿esta bien la lista?, jucari cual es tu apuesta


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> si acaba cerca del 8,5 me quitare el sompbrero virtual y no volvere a dudar de sus analisis!!



Esa cifra es la que menos he analizado en mi vida


----------



## Zoibberg (23 Oct 2008)

Hasta ahora solo os leia (Increíble cuanto se aprende en éste hilo...), pero me lanzo al ruedo :

chameleon -3,1%
bambum -3,4%
Bokeron -6,17
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45
Perchas - 4,75
Dabuti -5,1
Pepillo - 5,10%
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
Sargento Highway -5,8%
TIPOA -6,19%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Kujire -6,90 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
mulder -8,75
iacalula -9,5 %
Zoibberg - 5.6 %


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2008)

Apuntadme un -5,8%


----------



## TIPOA (23 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Bien aquí está mi apuesta para hoy, no se sorprendan:
> 
> *-8.75%*




JAJAJAJJA, ayer la hicistes a "boleo" y hoy la haces "a huevo"...
los tuyos .... jejejej
haberte tirao al rio esta mañana como yo....


----------



## Borjita burbujas (23 Oct 2008)




----------



## Builder (23 Oct 2008)

chameleon -3,1%
bambum -3,4%
Bokeron -6,17
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45
Perchas - 4,75
Dabuti -5,1
Pepillo - 5,10%
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
Zoibberg -5.6%
Sargento Highway -5,8%
TIPOA -6,19%
*Builder -6.3%*
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Kujire -6,90 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
mulder -8,75
iacalula -9,5 %


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2008)

Otra cosa más, hoy he vuelto a ver cambio de tendencia, y además fuerte, así que lo que he dicho anteriormente de cambio de tendencia para mañana ya tiene una buena razón a favor.


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Como aciertes Mulder (que perdona mi humilde opinión...tambien creo que quedaras muuuuyyyyy lejos del Ibex hoy) te compro el programa de analisis.....


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Oct 2008)

chameleon -3,1%
bambum -3,4%
Bokeron -6,17
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45
*Jucari -4,80*
Perchas - 4,75
Dabuti -5,1
Pepillo - 5,10%
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
Sargento Highway -5,8%
TIPOA -6,19%
Builder -6.3%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Kujire -6,90 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
mulder -8,75
iacalula -9,5 %


----------



## Ajoporro (23 Oct 2008)

chameleon -3,1%
bambum -3,4%
Bokeron -6,17
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45
Perchas - 4,75
Dabuti -5,1
Pepillo - 5,10%
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
*Ajoporro -5,7%*
Sargento Highway -5,8%
TIPOA -6,19%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Kujire -6,90 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
mulder -8,75
iacalula -9,5 %
Zoibberg - 5.6 %


----------



## tonuel (23 Oct 2008)

chameleon -3,1%
bambum -3,4%
Bokeron -6,17%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45%
Perchas - 4,75%
Jucari -4,80%
Dabuti -5,1%
Pepillo - 5,10%
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
Zoibberg -5.6%
Ajoporro -5,7%
Sargento Highway -5,8%
TIPOA -6,19%
Builder -6.3%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Kujire -6,90 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
mulder -8,75
iacalula -9,5 %
tonuel -10%



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Como aciertes Mulder (que perdona mi humilde opinión...tambien creo que quedaras muuuuyyyyy lejos del Ibex hoy) te compro el programa de analisis.....



Vaya, ahora tendré que ponerme a pensar en un precio adecuado


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Oct 2008)

ajoporro edita y ponle el -4,80 a jucari que si no nos liamos, por cierto yo no hago apuestas , o hazlo tu jucari que no e stan dificil


----------



## tonuel (23 Oct 2008)

Hoy me la lllevo yo... 



Saludos


----------



## Rocket (23 Oct 2008)

Desde luego, Tonuel, nunca cambiaras... siempre el ultimo (o el primero, depende de como se mire... )

chameleon -3,1%
bambum -3,4%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45
Perchas - 4,75
Dabuti -5,1
Pepillo - 5,10%
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
Zoibberg -5.6%
Ajoporro -5,7%
Sargento Highway -5,8%
Bokeron -6,17%
TIPOA -6,19%
Builder -6.3%
Rocket -6,4%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Kujire -6,90 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
mulder -8,75
iacalula -9,5 %
tonuel -10%


----------



## tinti (23 Oct 2008)

Porra:


chameleon -3,1%
bambum -3,4%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45
Perchas - 4,75
Dabuti -5,1
Pepillo - 5,10%
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
Zoibberg -5.6%
Ajoporro -5,7%
Pepitoria -5,8 %
Sargento Highway -5,8%
Bokeron -6,17%
TIPOA -6,19%
Builder -6.3%
Rocket -6,4%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Kujire -6,90 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
mulder -8,75
iacalula -9,5 %
tonuel -10%


----------



## TIPOA (23 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Como aciertes Mulder (que perdona mi humilde opinión...tambien creo que quedaras muuuuyyyyy lejos del Ibex hoy) te compro el programa de analisis.....



sera de DIAlisis, 
joder, is es sencillo, comprate un tarot y listo


----------



## Rocket (23 Oct 2008)

chameleon -3,1%
bambum -3,4%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45
Perchas - 4,75
Dabuti -5,1
Pepillo - 5,10%
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
Zoibberg -5.6%
Ajoporro -5,7%
Sargento Highway -5,8%
Pepitoria -5,8 %
Bokeron -6,17%
TIPOA -6,19%
Builder -6.3%
Rocket -6,4%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Kujire -6,90 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
mulder -8,75
iacalula -9,5 %
tonuel -10%


----------



## jacksand (23 Oct 2008)

Programa de analisis de Mulder:


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2008)

jacksand dijo:


> Programa de analisis de Mulder:



Jajaja, muy agudo.

PD: el dado no es tan grande


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

chameleon -3,1%
bambum -3,4%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45
Perchas - 4,75
*jucari -4,80%*
Dabuti -5,1
Pepillo - 5,10%
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
Zoibberg -5.6%
Ajoporro -5,7%
Sargento Highway -5,8%
Pepitoria -5,8 %
Bokeron -6,17%
TIPOA -6,19%
Sleepwalk -6,25%
Builder -6.3%
Rocket -6,4%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Kujire -6,90 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
mulder -8,75
iacalula -9,5 %
tonuel -10%

Listo..


----------



## dabuti (23 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Como aciertes Mulder (que perdona mi humilde opinión...tambien creo que quedaras muuuuyyyyy lejos del Ibex hoy) te compro el programa de analisis.....




Jucari, creo que tu apuesta está a las 4:02, xk la mía fue 1 minuto antes y no metiste.
Mira a ver......
Saludos


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

Bueno, toca decidir:

chameleon -3,1%
bambum -3,4%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45
Perchas - 4,75
Dabuti -5,1
Pepillo - 5,10%
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
Zoibberg -5.6%
Ajoporro -5,7%
Sargento Highway -5,8%
Pepitoria -5,8 %
Bokeron -6,17%
TIPOA -6,19%
Builder -6.3%
Rocket -6,4%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Kujire -6,90 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
*Petardazo Inminente -8,56%*
mulder -8,75
iacalula -9,5 %
tonuel -10%


----------



## shoah (23 Oct 2008)

chameleon -3,1%
bambum -3,4%
*shoah-3,6%*
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45
Perchas - 4,75
Dabuti -5,1
Pepillo - 5,10%
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
Zoibberg -5.6%
Ajoporro -5,7%
Sargento Highway -5,8%
Pepitoria -5,8 %
Bokeron -6,17%
TIPOA -6,19%
Builder -6.3%
Rocket -6,4%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Kujire -6,90 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
Petardazo Inminente -8,56%
mulder -8,75
iacalula -9,5 %
tonuel -10%

Creo que os estais columpiando, no sé si adrede o no 

Bueno, lo de tonuel es adrede seguro


----------



## koteinside (23 Oct 2008)

chameleon -3,1%
bambum -3,4%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45
Perchas - 4,75
jucari -4,80%
Dabuti -5,1
Pepillo - 5,10%
*koteinside - 5,25%*
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
Zoibberg -5.6%
Ajoporro -5,7%
Sargento Highway -5,8%
Pepitoria -5,8 %
Bokeron -6,17%
TIPOA -6,19%
Sleepwalk -6,25%
Builder -6.3%
Rocket -6,4%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Kujire -6,90 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
mulder -8,75
iacalula -9,5 %
tonuel -10%


----------



## bk001 (23 Oct 2008)

chameleon -3,1%
bambum -3,4%
shoah-3,6%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
*bk001 -4,30*
tinti - 4,45
Perchas - 4,75
Dabuti -5,1
Pepillo - 5,10%
koteinside - 5,25%
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
Zoibberg -5.6%
Ajoporro -5,7%
Sargento Highway -5,8%
Pepitoria -5,8 %
Bokeron -6,17%
TIPOA -6,19%
Builder -6.3%
Rocket -6,4%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Kujire -6,90 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
Petardazo Inminente -8,56%
mulder -8,75
iacalula -9,5 %
tonuel -10%


----------



## nachetemari (23 Oct 2008)

*nachetemari -2.0%*
chameleon -3,1%
bambum -3,4%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45
Perchas - 4,75
jucari -4,80%
Dabuti -5,1
Pepillo - 5,10%
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
Zoibberg -5.6%
Ajoporro -5,7%
Sargento Highway -5,8%
Pepitoria -5,8 %
Bokeron -6,17%
TIPOA -6,19%
Sleepwalk -6,25%
Builder -6.3%
Rocket -6,4%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Kujire -6,90 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
mulder -8,75
iacalula -9,5 %
tonuel -10%


Al final repunta algo.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

Por cierto, ¿y este subidón?:


----------



## jacksand (23 Oct 2008)

Por fin he encontrado una web pare seguir el IBEX en tiempo real!


----------



## Mosqueado (23 Oct 2008)

Porra:


chameleon -3,1%
bambum -3,4%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45
Perchas - 4,75
Dabuti -5,1
Pepillo - 5,10%
*Mosqueado -5,23%*
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
Zoibberg -5.6%
Ajoporro -5,7%
Pepitoria -5,8 %
Sargento Highway -5,8%
Bokeron -6,17%
TIPOA -6,19%
Builder -6.3%
Rocket -6,4%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Kujire -6,90 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
mulder -8,75
iacalula -9,5 %
tonuel -10%


----------



## Builder (23 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿y este subidón?:



Para que la caida después tenga más emoción


----------



## dabuti (23 Oct 2008)

Bolsa argentina: +3, 5



Un mate..............para Botín


----------



## fmartin (23 Oct 2008)

Porra:


chameleon -3,1%
bambum -3,4%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
*fmartin -3,95%*
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45
Perchas - 4,75
Dabuti -5,1
Pepillo - 5,10%
Mosqueado -5,23%
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
Zoibberg -5.6%
Ajoporro -5,7%
Pepitoria -5,8 %
Sargento Highway -5,8%
Bokeron -6,17%
TIPOA -6,19%
Builder -6.3%
Rocket -6,4%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Kujire -6,90 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
mulder -8,75
iacalula -9,5 %
tonuel -10%


seguro que hoy no hay tanta suerte como ayer


----------



## chameleon (23 Oct 2008)

vamos a ver, esto no tiene sentido. la porra hay que cerrarla a una hora determinada. hacer previsiones a media hora del cierre es una chufla. para que tenga emoción tendría que ser antes de que abra WS, digamos límite las 13:00 ... ¿hace?


----------



## assasin (23 Oct 2008)

¿Por qué este gráfico tan curioso de 13h a 15h?
¿Se han ido todos juntos de aperitivo+banquete?

Gracias


----------



## TIPOA (23 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> vamos a ver, esto no tiene sentido. la porra hay que cerrarla a una hora determinada. hacer previsiones a media hora del cierre es una chufla. para que tenga emoción tendría que ser antes de que abra WS, digamos límite las 13:00 ... ¿hace?




absolutamente deacuerdo
yo creo que hay que fijar reglas
hora cierre porra las 15:00 me parece cojonuda
al menos no juegas con las informaciones del DJ ni na


----------



## dabuti (23 Oct 2008)

Explicación de ejpertos,

¿ XK BAJAMOS ibex 3,7% SI EN USA, +2,2 Y EN ARGENTINA +3,5?

AUNQUE NO ESTÉ ANGELLUIS "inversis" ESPERO RESPUESTAS


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

> Para que la caida después tenga más emoción







> vamos a ver, esto no tiene sentido. la porra hay que cerrarla a una hora determinada. hacer previsiones a media hora del cierre es una chufla. para que tenga emoción tendría que ser antes de que abra WS, digamos límite las 13:00 ... ¿hace?



Lo que sí que no tiene sentido es la bolsa ahora mismo, con lo que buscarle seriedad a este tipo de porras que son para pasar el rato mas que nada... como que es cómico. Sin acritud


----------



## jacksand (23 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> vamos a ver, esto no tiene sentido. la porra hay que cerrarla a una hora determinada. hacer previsiones a media hora del cierre es una chufla. para que tenga emoción tendría que ser antes de que abra WS, digamos límite las 13:00 ... ¿hace?



Agree, a partir de manana deberiamos cerrarla a las 15.00 GMT+1, just before the first light from WS


----------



## creative (23 Oct 2008)

dejalos joder!!!! por un dia que no dependen de nadie,( supongo que lo de argentina es un buen OWNED)


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

El Merval está haciendo la misma gráfica que ayer... pero en sentido inverso


----------



## Rocket (23 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Lo que sí que no tiene sentido es la bolsa ahora mismo, con lo que buscarle seriedad a este tipo de porras que son para pasar el rato mas que nada... como que es cómico. Sin acritud



Totalmente de acuerdo, idem para el euribor


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Me parece que la porra nos la vamos a comer.....aun cerraremos en verde....y mañana subida fuerte...

Edit. La porra no tiene ningún sentido...solo pasar el rato...para comer las palomitas....


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (23 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> Explicación de ejpertos,
> 
> ¿ XK BAJAMOS ibex 3,7% SI EN USA, +2,2 Y EN ARGENTINA +3,5?
> 
> AUNQUE NO ESTÉ ANGELLUIS "inversis" ESPERO RESPUESTAS



Porque a mi me vendría muy bien para ganar la porra.


----------



## TIPOA (23 Oct 2008)

joer,, pero es que asi.. ,me quedo sin mi cervecilla birtual........
y yo mojandome desde las 11.00 :-(


----------



## Builder (23 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> Explicación de ejpertos,
> 
> ¿ XK BAJAMOS ibex 3,7% SI EN USA, +2,2 Y EN ARGENTINA +3,5?
> 
> AUNQUE NO ESTÉ ANGELLUIS "inversis" ESPERO RESPUESTAS



¡Pues está claro, hoy es culpa de la Constelación de Aquarius!
(y de bobojista)


----------



## TIPOA (23 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> ¡Pues está claro, hoy es culpa de la Constelación de Aquarius!
> (y de bobojista)



no hombre, no,
eso es que los de la CNMV han visto la apuesta de Muller con su avanzado software de tecnicos intradia y ondas de eliot... y entonces les ha dado por corregir.
han dicho,... joder, si Muller sabe eso... es que sabe quien es el "fumador"... y de ahi a sacar a la luz los expedientes X va un paso
ademas aun no se ha follao a Scully


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Mulder.....creo que tus previsiones....de bajada hoy...."Na de na"....seguro que no te falla el sistema???....suerte que no voy a tener que comprartelo....jejeje


----------



## chameleon (23 Oct 2008)

ya, pero si apuestas a las 15:00, tienes dos horas de subidones y bajones, da más juego ¿no? si apuestas a cinco minutos den cierre no tiene gracia...

sigo diciendo que aquí hay que mojarse con pasta. yo estoy dentro, con poquito pero dentro 

es un entretenimiento como otro cualquiera...


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> no hombre, no,
> eso es que los de la CNMV han visto la apuesta de Muller con su avanzado software de tecnicos intradia y ondas de eliot... y entonces les ha dado por corregir.
> han dicho,... joder, si Muller sabe eso... es que sabe quien es el "fumador"... y de ahi a sacar a la luz los expedientes X va un paso
> ademas aun no se ha follao a Scully



Sí, parece que hoy me han usado a mi como sentimiento contrario. Vamos a ver como evoluciona la corrección de esta subida.


----------



## Builder (23 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Sí, parece que hoy me han usado a mi como sentimiento contrario.



¡Serán hijoputas!


----------



## INTRUDER (23 Oct 2008)

no hombre, no,
eso es que los de la CNMV han visto la apuesta de Muller con su avanzado software de tecnicos intradia y ondas de eliot... y entonces les ha dado por corregir.
han dicho,... joder, si Muller sabe eso... es que sabe quien es el "fumador"... y de ahi a sacar a la luz los expedientes X va un paso
ademas aun no se ha follao a Scully
Responder Con Cita

En la ultima peli si que se la ha follao, y varias veces


----------



## NosTrasladamus (23 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> Si alguien tiene un minuto, por favor, ¿Qué son los cortos y los largos?
> 
> 
> ¿No cotizan en bolsa FICHET (cajas fuertes), CALVO (atún) o FLEX (colchones)?
> ...



Sois malos....
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k0F-15KeNZ8&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k0F-15KeNZ8&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## wolf45 (23 Oct 2008)

cierra negativo, pero poco

Hay algun rumor sobre la EPA????


Ahora seria el momneto de soltar algun rumor al respecto


----------



## dabuti (23 Oct 2008)

Porra:


chameleon -3,1%
bambum -3,4%
El Pobrecito Hablador -3,7%
fmartin -3,95%
jacksand -4,2%
tinti - 4,45
Perchas - 4,75
Dabuti +1%
Pepillo - 5,10%
Mosqueado -5,23%
las cosas a su cauce -5,4%
Zoibberg -5.6%
Ajoporro -5,7%
Pepitoria -5,8 %
Sargento Highway -5,8%
Bokeron -6,17%
TIPOA -6,19%
Builder -6.3%
Rocket -6,4%
AMILPIM - 6,50 %
Kujire -6,90 %
Paulus - 6,99 %
Davinci79 -7,50%
Sylar -8,1 %
mulder -8,75
iacalula -9,5 %
tonuel -10%



POR SI CUELA, JOER


VALE, ME HABÉIS PILLAO


----------



## wolf45 (23 Oct 2008)

Dentro de pocos dias, empezaremos a ver valores cotizados en centimos de Euro


----------



## paco jones (23 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> Dentro de pocos dias, empezaremos a ver valores cotizados en centimos de Euro



Aun me acuerdo cuando Nueva Montaña Quijano cotiza 0,20 euros en el año 2000.


----------



## Builder (23 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> Dentro de pocos dias, empezaremos a ver valores cotizados en centimos de Euro



Yo en cuanto el Santander se ponga a 1 euro, me lo compro. Y al día siguiente le exijo a Bobojista el pago inmediato de la hipoteca o lo crujo! Se va a cagar la perra cuando yo tenga el Santander


----------



## dabuti (23 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> Dentro de pocos dias, empezaremos a ver valores cotizados en centimos de Euro




¿y Jazztel, como es el asunto, un céntimo es subir o bajar 6%?

Creo que no puede subir +3 o bajar -3, ¿NO?


----------



## Desencantado (23 Oct 2008)

!No se desanimen! ¡Es la hora de los Osos!


----------



## paco jones (23 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Yo en cuanto el Santander se ponga a 1 euro, me lo compro. Y al día siguiente le exijo a Bobojista el pago inmediato de la hipoteca o lo crujo! Se va a cagar la perra cuando yo tenga el Santander



Para comprarlo recuerda que debes lanzar una OPA al 100%


----------



## Builder (23 Oct 2008)

paco jones dijo:


> Para comprarlo recuerda que debes lanzar una OPA al 100%



A ver si te crees que no tengo suelto


----------



## Desencantado (23 Oct 2008)

Con Jazztel hay que tener especial cuidado, no sea que metas 100 euros y sin querer te hagas con la compañía!

El que avisa no es traidor.


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2008)

Está ya claro que hoy no acierto la apuesta, pero me queda el consuelo de que nadie la va a acertar ni siquiera de lejos


----------



## TIPOA (23 Oct 2008)

joder, que silencio.... da miedo


----------



## Rocket (23 Oct 2008)

Desencantado dijo:


> Con Jazztel hay que tener especial cuidado, no sea que metas 100 euros y sin querer te hagas con la compañía!
> 
> El que avisa no es traidor.



Lo que podriamos hacer es crear un hilo y empezar a reclutar a gente para comprar Jazztel o Colonial... 

Quien sabe, igual dentro de un tiempo los chinos, los indios o los de dubai se interesan y todo!


----------



## Hagen (23 Oct 2008)

Y mañana que??? Mulder tenemos subida o a esperar al Dow.

Yo creo que el Dow subira antes de cerrar


----------



## Builder (23 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Lo que podriamos hacer es crar un hilo y empezar a reclutar a gente para comprar Jazztel o Colonial...



No estaría mal. Y convertirnos en las "manos fuertes" que suben y bajan el precio de Colonial a voluntad. ¡Lo mismo que hacen Bobojista y A&C con el precio de los pisos!


----------



## TIPOA (23 Oct 2008)

8.811,20 -2,05% (17:38)


----------



## Holocausto2008 (23 Oct 2008)

Bien, me la jugué.

Comprados 5.000 euros en warrants call de santander, con la acción a 7,80

Mañana veremos...


----------



## Rocket (23 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> No estaría mal. Y convertirnos en las "manos fuertes" que suben y bajan el precio de Colonial a voluntad. ¡Lo mismo que hacen Bobojista y A&C con el precio de los pisos!



Vamos a ver. Colonial tiene en bolsa 7.220.247 titulos... a 0,17 euros cada uno...

Necesitariamos reunir 1227441.99 euros para comprar todas sus acciones. Luego estarian los demas activos... que opinais?


----------



## Rocket (23 Oct 2008)

Holocausto2008 dijo:


> Bien, me la jugué.
> 
> Comprados 5.000 euros en warrants call de santander, con la acción a 7,80
> 
> Mañana veremos...



Ole tus cojones. Ojala te salga bien... pero ole tus cojones. Manyana se anuncia la encuesta de poblacion activa (EPA), bastante mala han anunciado... :


----------



## dabuti (23 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Vamos a ver. Colonial tiene en bolsa 7.220.247 titulos... a 0,17 euros cada uno...
> 
> Necesitariamos reunir 1227441.99 euros para comprar todas sus acicones. Luego estarian los demas activos... que opinais?



Son sólo 200 minolles de pesetas. ¿Hacemos colecta entre el foro o mejor pedimos préstamo a Caja Mandril?


----------



## Bokeron (23 Oct 2008)

Mapfre 4,04 por ciento de subida, vaya pajarito que tiene la de hacienda :O


.


----------



## Rocket (23 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> Son sólo 200 minolles de pesetas. ¿Hacemos colecta entre el foro o mejor pedimos préstamo a Caja Mandril?



Joder! si al final el euribor si que nos va a afectar y todo!  
Pero no hay nada imposible. Si un grupo de internautas queria comprar Islandia la semana pasada, no se porque nosotros no podemos convertirnos en accionistas mayoritarios de Colonial :o


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Holocausto2008 dijo:


> Bien, me la jugué.
> 
> Comprados 5.000 euros en warrants call de santander, con la acción a 7,80
> 
> Mañana veremos...



Joder.....tu tienes dos cojones bien puestos!!!!..... que tengas suerte, porque esto es como jugar al casino....te puede salir negro o te puede salir rojo...


----------



## Holocausto2008 (23 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Ole tus cojones. Ojala te salga bien... pero ole tus cojones. Manyana se anuncia la encuesta de poblacion activa (EPA), bastante mala han anunciado... :



No he podido resistir la ludopatía... mañana os informo.

De momento veo que SAN ha cerrado a 7,96. Eso me deja lo comido por lo servido con la diferencia entre bid y ask.

Todo depende de la apertura mañana. Tal y como cotizaba hoy, si no me tocan la volatilidad del warrant, es un multiplicador de aprox. 4,5 veces lo que pase con la acción.

A rezar!


----------



## técnica de hacienda (23 Oct 2008)

Bokeron dijo:


> Mapfre 4,04 por ciento de subida, vaya pajarito que tiene la de hacienda :O
> 
> 
> .



, mañana más


----------



## luisfernando (23 Oct 2008)

al final se ha mantenido como era de esperar para recibir con ganas mañana a la epaaaaaaaa huahahaha, mañana -4% y ya tenemos un -14 en 3 dias, eso no se vuelve a recuperar


----------



## Pepius (23 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Joder! si al final el euribor si que nos va a afectar y todo!
> Pero no hay nada imposible. Si un grupo de internautas queria comprar Islandia la semana pasada, no se porque nosotros no podemos convertirnos en accionistas mayoritarios de Colonial :o



¿Y qué porcentaje de empresa se compraría con eso? Porque podría ser un puntazo...


----------



## Rocket (23 Oct 2008)

Pepius dijo:


> ¿Y qué porcentaje de empresa se compraría con eso? Porque podría ser un puntazo...



Pues ni idea... la cosa esta en superar en acciones al accionista mayor de colonial en este momento (Luis Portillo? : )

Y para hacer lo que te venga en gana, tener el 50% o mas de la empresa


----------



## Castrón (23 Oct 2008)

aun no ha cerrado, apuesto a que cae -7,05% y que me comeis la polla todos al alimon, metaforicamente hablando mariconazos de los cojones que alguno ya se esta haciendo ilusiones.


----------



## un marronazo (23 Oct 2008)

Castrón dijo:


> aun no ha cerrado, apuesto a que cae -7,05% y que me comeis la polla todos al alimon, metaforicamente hablando mariconazos de los cojones que alguno ya se esta haciendo ilusiones.



y este de que va? : 20 post y 20 perlas


----------



## dabuti (23 Oct 2008)

Castrón dijo:


> aun no ha cerrado, apuesto a que cae -7,05% y que me comeis la polla todos al alimon, metaforicamente hablando mariconazos de los cojones que alguno ya se esta haciendo ilusiones.



A TU PUTA MADRE, SUBNORMAL



Disculpad, pero estoy harto de este subnormal trollebus


----------



## inflitra 2 (23 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> A TU PUTA MADRE, SUBNORMAL
> 
> 
> 
> Disculpad, pero estoy harto de este subnormal trollebus



pues no lo de comer


----------



## Builder (23 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> y este de que va? : 20 post y 20 perlas



Es un cruce en las líneas. Creo que en realidad está hablando con los de Bolsamanía...


----------



## Sleepwalk (23 Oct 2008)

Castrón dijo:


> aun no ha cerrado, apuesto a que cae -7,05% y que me comeis la polla todos al alimon, metaforicamente hablando mariconazos de los cojones que alguno ya se esta haciendo ilusiones.



Como quieres que te contesten, no se debe defraudar:

*castrón*.

1. m. Macho cabrío, morueco o puerco castrado.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

¿Qué quieres que te coman capao?


----------



## tonuel (23 Oct 2008)

Holocausto2008 dijo:


> No he podido resistir la ludopatía... mañana os informo.
> 
> De momento veo que SAN ha cerrado a 7,96. Eso me deja lo comido por lo servido con la diferencia entre bid y ask.
> 
> ...




Te va a hacer falta algo más que rezar... mañana toca otra gran hostia para los bankitos... :o

Si vas tirando de 5.000€ en 5.000€... creo que el bingo te saldria más barato... 

Mañana toca subidón burbujista... 


Ibex 35 -10%




Saludos


----------



## Kujire (23 Oct 2008)

venga a por Colonial!

vaciad los bolsillos a ver si con el suelto llegamos ...

CO-LEC-TA YA!!!!


----------



## Columpio_Asesino (23 Oct 2008)

Juaasjujuas, muy buena Sleepwalk


----------



## aterriza como puedas (23 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 18:03:02 h. *iTRAXX Crossover*
> 
> Sube 18 puntos hasta los 813 tras tocar máximos históricos hoy en 820. El itraxx Europe de entidades de mayor rating sube 6 puntos hasta 161 tras tocar hoy máximo histórico en 166.



Esto aún no ha acabado. El DJ ha pasado de ganar más de 200 puntos a ganar solo la mitad y el NASDAQ ya se ha puesto rojo. Esto puede acabar de cualquier forma, pero no pinta bien.


----------



## Rocket (23 Oct 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> venga a por Colonial!
> 
> vaciad los bolsillos a ver si con el suelto llegamos ...
> 
> CO-LEC-TA YA!!!!



Habria que lanzar una campanya por Internet a nivel nacional, incluso a nivel global.

Por cierto, alguien sabe que porcentaje tiene el mayor accionista de colonial? Y si es Luis Portillo? Desde que cayo en bolsa, no he encontrado nada... :


----------



## bambum (23 Oct 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> venga a por Colonial!
> 
> vaciad los bolsillos a ver si con el suelto llegamos ...
> 
> CO-LEC-TA YA!!!!



A ver que os veo ilusionados, quien habre el hilo:

Bote para comprar colonial.

Un forero consagrado a poder ser.


----------



## Holocausto2008 (23 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Te va a hacer falta algo más que rezar... mañana toca otra gran hostia para los bankitos... :o
> 
> Si vas tirando de 5.000€ en 5.000€... creo que el bingo te saldria más barato...
> 
> ...



Bueno, si pasa eso, deshago a primera hora, palmo un 20%, y me siento con las palomitas a contemplar el derrumbe del sistema.

Que conste que creo que el IBEX se va a los 7000, pero no se qué me ha dado que no lo he podido resistir...

La respuesta, mañana


----------



## Rocket (23 Oct 2008)

bambum dijo:


> A ver que os veo ilusionados, quien habre el hilo:
> 
> Bote para comprar colonial.
> 
> Un forero consagrado a poder ser.



Je, puestos a comprar nada... y ya que estamos en el hilo del ibex, recomiendo esperar, porque aunque Colonial no ha variado mucho ultimamente, me huelo que esto no ha tocado fondo...


----------



## Rocket (23 Oct 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Aquí creo que tienes la distribución a junio de este año.
> INMOBILIARIA COLONIAL



Gracias! Mmm... me pregunto si algunos socios cederian su puesto en la junta de accionistas, y me juego el cuello que tal y como esta el tema, apostaria a que si...


----------



## explorador (23 Oct 2008)

que le pasa al DJ que ha vuelto a negativo desde 225 puntos.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

Bueno, no necesité palomitas en el cierre del Ibex, pero las estoy guardando por si el DJ termina de animarse...


----------



## fairplay (23 Oct 2008)

El sp500 pabajo y el dow entra en rojo...que poco dura la alegria en wall street


----------



## dabuti (23 Oct 2008)

Ya en rojo el DOW


----------



## bambum (23 Oct 2008)

Quienes son estos? 

Bradespar Ord. 5,5 -52,63 

Menuda ostia


----------



## dabuti (23 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Gracias! Mmm... me pregunto si algunos socios cederian su puesto en la junta de accionistas, y me juego el cuello que tal y como esta el tema, apostaria a que si...



Por cierto Rocket, nos sale más barato ahora xk antes dijiste a 0,17 y ha bajado a 0,16, el 6% del "céntimojazztel". Nos ahorramos unos 60.000 euros


----------



## Kujire (23 Oct 2008)

venga a por Colonial!

vaciad los bolsillos a ver si con el suelto llegamos ...

CO-LEC-TA YA!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Oct 2008)

Madre mia, estan los futuros del Pibex en -170puntos... cuidadito mañana que hay muchas ganas de buscar mínimos...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (23 Oct 2008)

Holocausto2008 dijo:


> Bueno, si pasa eso, deshago a primera hora, palmo un 20%, y me siento con las palomitas a contemplar el derrumbe del sistema.
> 
> Que conste que creo que el IBEX se va a los 7000, pero no se qué me ha dado que no lo he podido resistir...
> 
> La respuesta, mañana



No mires los futuros del ibex que igual te coge algo... 



Saludos


----------



## Castrón (23 Oct 2008)

coño, han aprendido una palabra nueva, ya sabeis mamoncetes no os acostareis sin saber una cosita mas


----------



## Castrón (23 Oct 2008)

alguno hasta ha usado su preciado tiempo en bucear en el historico de mensajes del user, yeehaw


----------



## Builder (23 Oct 2008)

Al Dow se le ve remolón pero con ganas de irse a probar los 8000.
Anda en *8447* ahora.


----------



## chollero (23 Oct 2008)

hoy es el aniversario del viernes negro del 29, apuesto por un -4% para el dow jones hoy como minimo, ahora mismo baja un 1,20%


----------



## Hagen (23 Oct 2008)

pues los futuros del IBEX tan rojos no los entiendo, el merval sube un 1,8% y el dow tampoco es que termine de rematar..... a ultima hora debe subir con fuerza.

De todas maneras los empleo de mañana puede ser de traca, segun se espera.


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Vamos a probar que fuerte es el soporte de los 880 del S&P....próximo soporte 860..

Edit: Mañana tenemos datos USA de venta de viviendas de segunda mano...Bastante importante este dato.

Ventas de viviendas de segunda mano de septiembre.

Dato previo: 4,91. Previsión: 4,92 ambas en millones de unidades en tasa anualizada.

Valoración: 4.

Repercusión en bolsa: Las bolsas lo quieren alto y los bonos bajo, el mercado está muy sensible al mercado inmobiliario.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (23 Oct 2008)

José Luis Cava decía el Lunes pasado que el S&P500 tenía un soporte mayor en 840. Si lo pierde lo veremos bastante más abajo (o eso decía él).


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Oct 2008)

Jodó bajamos 230 puntos en los futuros del IBEX, o es lo del paro, o hay un cadaver a punto de hacer aparición en España....

Saludos...


----------



## Misterio (23 Oct 2008)

Os doy un consejo que veo que seguís poco, dejar de mirar tanto el Dow que son 4 valores y mirar más el S&P que son 500..

Y este antes de irme a echar la siesta estaba en 920 y ahora se pega con el 880 :O, ojo que esta jugando con un nivel muy preocupante.


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

-879 ROTO el soporte, vamos por el 860, si se rompe este....veo tragedia


----------



## Hagen (23 Oct 2008)

el paro no es, los futuros del dax esta tambien en el -2%


----------



## garabolos (23 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Jodó bajamos 230 puntos en los futuros del IBEX, o es lo del paro, o hay un cadaver a punto de hacer aparición en España....
> 
> Saludos...



y eso q significa para el currito de apie q no tiene en bolsa???::


----------



## un marronazo (23 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Os doy un consejo que veo que seguís poco, dejar de mirar tanto el Dow que son 4 valores y mirar más el S&P que son 500..
> 
> Y este antes de irme a echar la siesta estaba en 920 y ahora se pega con el 880 :O, ojo que esta jugando con un nivel muy preocupante.



esta todo rojito


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Oct 2008)

garabolos dijo:


> y eso q significa para el currito de apie q no tiene en bolsa???::



Ahora baja 155 puntos, falsa alarma, todo el mundo a trabajar y a mirar hacia otro lado... 

Piensa que un mes de noviembre y diciembre a este ritmo, y puedes ser el jefe de Santander y de BBVA a la vez :

Saludos...


----------



## garabolos (23 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ahora baja 155 puntos, falsa alarma, todo el mundo a trabajar y a mirar hacia otro lado...
> 
> Piensa que un mes de noviembre y diciembre a este ritmo, y puedes ser el jefe de Santander y de BBVA a la vez :
> 
> Saludos...



yo el jefe del santander y del bbva a la vez????? donde hay q firmar???


----------



## garabolos (23 Oct 2008)

coño en serio pregunto


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ahora baja 155 puntos, falsa alarma, todo el mundo a trabajar y a mirar hacia otro lado...
> 
> Piensa que un mes de noviembre y diciembre a este ritmo, y puedes ser el jefe de Santander y de BBVA a la vez :
> 
> Saludos...



Entre los dos podriamos comprar los bancos y cajas de toda España...


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Pego enlace de comentario de SNB puesto en otro hilo....cada vez que lo oigo hablar...me entran cagarrinas....

rtve.es/noticias - Audios - Santiago Niño Becerra, catedrático en Economía, habla del paro en Radio Nacional.


----------



## garabolos (23 Oct 2008)

osease q los bankitos y demás empresas valdrían una mierda...bueno pero yo q no entiendo mucho ahora creo qestan muy sobrevaloradas no.. con respecto por ejm al ibex de hace 2/3 años no??


----------



## garabolos (23 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Pego enlace de comentario de SNB puesto en otro hilo....cada vez que lo oigo hablar...me entran cagarrinas....
> 
> rtve.es/noticias - Audios - Santiago Niño Becerra, catedrático en Economía, habla del paro en Radio Nacional.



lo acabo de colgar pero os fijais que rapido le cortan... no le han preguntado mas con la cantidad de cosas q yo le preguntaria madre ufff


----------



## elefante (23 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> José Luis Cava decía el Lunes pasado que el S&P500 tenía un soporte mayor en 840. Si lo pierde lo veremos bastante más abajo (o eso decía él).



Cava acierta tanto como falla, o menos (en linea con todos los demás analistas). No obstante como showman, se gana la vida el hombre


----------



## Hagen (23 Oct 2008)

la bolsa se basa en estimaciones de valoraciones a futuro............ ahora estan descontando la crisis que se nos viene encima............ Y todo apunta a que va a ser profunda....

La bajada en bolsa descuenta recesion que es paro y mas paro.... hablan ya de entre el 15-20%


----------



## Misterio (23 Oct 2008)

Otra vez jugando con los 880, como se aburran las manos fuertes de estar por esos niveles sin mucho movimiento mandan la bolsa a los 7xx, para que haya un rebote fuerte y pillar cacho y luego seguir cayendo claro


----------



## tonuel (23 Oct 2008)

garabolos dijo:


> lo acabo de colgar pero os fijais que rapido le cortan... no le han preguntado mas con la cantidad de cosas q yo le preguntaria madre ufff



La cagarrita la tienen en el gobierno... 


*ESPAÑA IMPORTA GUILLOTINAS...*


Por cierto, futuros del ibex -250... 



Saludos


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

El S&P esta jugando con fuego.....876,69 -2,28%


----------



## Misterio (23 Oct 2008)

Segunda vez que en 875 sale rebotado.


----------



## Misterio (23 Oct 2008)

Wall Street. [Imprimir]	



Todos los intentos de subida y la volatilidad de hoy es histórica. Vueltas amplísimas cada pocos minutos, y cuidado porque el S&P 500 juega a la ruleta rusa con el soporte mayor de mercado. Si se pierde ese soporte aquí arde Troya


Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Segunda vez que en 875 sale rebotado.



Es que por debajo del soporte de 860 solo se ve el fondo de Eddie Murphie en el Chico de Oro...


----------



## Hagen (23 Oct 2008)

Mulder,

Donde estas?? hay vida fuera??

Pues sería interesante ver su orientacion, con el estado del VIX y la volatilidad que estamos viendo. VIX en 72 ¿estan cociendo algo las manos fuertes?

Danos señales de tu presencia.

jejejeje.


----------



## Misterio (23 Oct 2008)

Tercer intento sobre 875, parece un mundial de salto de altura.


----------



## Misterio (23 Oct 2008)

Y lo ha vuelto a aguantar, vaya soporte que hay ahí...


----------



## DeCafeina (23 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Tercer intento sobre 875, parece un mundial de salto de altura.



Querrás decir de bajura...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)




----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

El VIX A 73.15.....volatilidad al maximo...

Edit: si no logra romper ese soporte veo una subida...en vertical al final o mañana


----------



## Builder (23 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Tercer intento sobre 875, parece un mundial de salto de altura.



¡Hoy los bears superan al 875! Un par de embestidas más y los bulls echan a correr


----------



## dillei (23 Oct 2008)

El SP500 va bien...


----------



## Misterio (23 Oct 2008)

Lo consiguieron 867 ..


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

868,81.....OJITO al 860....no creo que lo rompamos...pero es jodido...


----------



## sicran (23 Oct 2008)

Vaya bajón ha pegado en un momento el Dow!!

Dow	-208.92	-2.45%	8,310.29
NASDAQ	-62.33	-3.86%	1,553.42
S&P	-29.06	-3.24%	867.72


----------



## Builder (23 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Lo consiguieron 867 ..



A correr cabronazos!!!! 

Literariamente: Non fuyades cobardes criaturas, que un solo caballero es quien os acomete...


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Joer, no me estoy enterando de nada, que pasa si rompemos el 860??? :



Según Carpatos el 860 es donde tienen los Hedge Funds el soporte fuerte...si trapasa eso...pues igual que la moneda de Eddie....

Aunque algun analista dice que el soporte esta en 840...


----------



## Hagen (23 Oct 2008)

me parece que mañana será-.......

Friday, bloody friday


----------



## Builder (23 Oct 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> me parece que mañana será-.......
> 
> Friday, bloody friday



Que no, que hay que ir a por ellos ahora que están acorralados. Mañana se toman un Red Bull y vaya usted a saber...


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Peterpan...fijate en este link de cárpatos...

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> 868,81.....OJITO al 860....no creo que lo rompamos...pero es jodido...



863,77...


----------



## dillei (23 Oct 2008)

¿donde lo mirais? :


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

dillei dijo:


> ¿donde lo mirais? :



S&P 500 INDEX,RTH Quote


----------



## tasator (23 Oct 2008)

Se acerca

863.99 -32.79 -3.66%
as of 02:17 PM EDT on 10/23/2008


861.63 -35.15 -3.92%
as of 02:19 PM EDT on 10/23/2008

860.64 -36.14 -4.03%
as of 02:20 PM EDT on 10/23/2008

859.09 -37.69 -4.20%
as of 02:21 PM EDT on 10/23/2008

858.65 -38.13 -4.25%
as of 02:21 PM EDT on 10/23/2008


----------



## sicran (23 Oct 2008)

Pues no le queda mucho a ese 860 al que hacéis tanta referencia...

Dow	-251.45	-2.95%	8,267.76
NASDAQ	-72.97	-4.52%	1,542.78
S&P	-33.45	-3.73%	863.33


----------



## aterriza como puedas (23 Oct 2008)

dillei dijo:


> ¿donde lo mirais? :



A mi me gusta mucho este enlace que proporcionó otro forero:

BigCharts - Quotes


----------



## Bokeron (23 Oct 2008)

859,87

lo he visto, lo he visto...


----------



## Builder (23 Oct 2008)

*s&p 859.87 (-36.91) (-4.12%)*


----------



## Misterio (23 Oct 2008)

Si esta probando el soporte, pero creo que el fuerte de verdad esta en el mínimo anterior 839.


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Joder....roto el soporte de 860...ahora puede pasar cualquier cosa...las manos fuertes pueden mandar esto a las catacumbas o comprar con fuerza...para pillar a incautos...


----------



## Bokeron (23 Oct 2008)

858,83

otra vez lo he visto, 

.


----------



## bk001 (23 Oct 2008)

coñ* que rompa ya los 8600, esto es como el final de una peli de suspense 

pero me quiero ir a casa ya, que ya esta bien de estar , por estar, en la oficina


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Si esta probando el soporte, pero creo que el fuerte de verdad esta en el mínimo anterior 839.



Puede ser....la verdad es que he leido algún analista que lo comentaba esta mañana...y mantenia el rango de 840/860...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

859.09 -37.69 -4.20%

:::

Cárpatos:

*Todos los intentos de subida y la volatilidad de hoy es histórica. Vueltas amplísimas cada pocos minutos, y cuidado porque el S&P 500 juega a la ruleta rusa con el soporte mayor de mercado. Si se pierde ese soporte aquí arde Troya
*

¿Y ahora que???


----------



## Builder (23 Oct 2008)

bk001 dijo:


> coñ* que rompa ya los 8600, esto es como el final de una peli de suspense
> 
> pero me quiero ir a casa ya, que ya esta bien de estar , por estar, en la oficina



*jajajajajajaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## DeCafeina (23 Oct 2008)

bk001 dijo:


> coñ* que rompa ya los 8600, esto es como el final de una peli de suspense
> 
> pero me quiero ir a casa ya, que ya esta bien de estar , por estar, en la oficina



Jajajaja, yo estoy igual. Vaya panolis


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Aqui uno de finanzas comenta eso del 840...aunque repito cárpatos tenía el soporte fuerte en 860...

Wall Street, alta volatilidad sin dirección. (Análisis del S&P 500) « LONE__& Co. Blog de bolsa y análisis técnico « Comunidad Finanzas.com


----------



## Ziberan (23 Oct 2008)

*859, 45*

Pero si el mundo tiene lógica, lo debemos ver pronto por los 500.


----------



## dillei (23 Oct 2008)

ha rebotado rápido, no se puede dar por perforado


----------



## panoli (23 Oct 2008)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Jajajaja, yo estoy igual. Vaya panolis




me llamaban?


----------



## Builder (23 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> *Da miedito la gráfica!!!*



Hummmmmmm, le estoy viendo el clásico trazo de doble mortal con tirabuzón... No sé yo, pero el análisis tectónico pinta mal.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (23 Oct 2008)

Y el DJ ha pasado de perder 269 puntos a solo 206 en menos de 5 minutos. Los bandazos son de escándalo.


----------



## Misterio (23 Oct 2008)

De momento ha aguantado me extraba que lo partiera con facilidad, rebotando a 869 pero el final del día se presenta interesante.


----------



## Builder (23 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> De momento ha aguantado me extraba que lo partiera con facilidad, rebotando a 869 pero el final del día se presenta interesante.



Es para coger aire...


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> De momento ha aguantado me extraba que lo partiera con facilidad, rebotando a 869 pero el final del día se presenta interesante.



Te has fijado en el VIX...76,69...La volatilidad es de órdago


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


>



Jajajaja... muy bueno Peter


----------



## Radagasta (23 Oct 2008)

La subasta final puede ser de ordago.


----------



## Amon_Ra (23 Oct 2008)

Vamos a ver 860 es el soporte de carpatos menos el 3% de conformidad o seguridad de ruptura fraca son 834 .
Se referira el otro analisto a considerar el mismo pero situado en 840?


----------



## Misterio (23 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Te has fijado en el VIX...76,69...La volatilidad es de órdago



Tiene límite el VIX porque vamos cada día se supera..


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

No tengo gráficos de cúal es el record historico del VIX, Mulder seguro que lo tiene....pero estamos por unos niveles extraordinarios...


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Mas vale una imagen que 1000 palabras...

Ver archivo adjunto 5014


----------



## Builder (23 Oct 2008)

Cojones, mirar esto de Roubini: dice que el pánico obligará a cerrar los mercados!!!! :



> Bloomberg: Roubini Says `Panic' May Force Market Shutdown
> 
> *Hundreds of hedge funds will fail and policy makers may need to shut financial markets for a week or more* as the crisis forces investors to dump assets, New York University Professor Nouriel Roubini said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Esta mejor...

Ver archivo adjunto 5015


----------



## TIPOA (23 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Cojones, mirar esto de Roubini: dice que el pánico obligará a cerrar los mercados!!!! :



De OBLIGAR no dice nada, dice "podria"


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2008)

Nos vamos a la mierda, ¿con que abrirán los informativos esta noche?, ¿con que el Pantojo se ha sacado un moco?


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Cojones, mirar esto de Roubini: dice que el pánico obligará a cerrar los mercados!!!! :



¿No decía esta mañana el Sarko que si no arreglaban el tinglao en la reunioncita de marras tendrían revueltas populares globales??


----------



## Amon_Ra (23 Oct 2008)

Escenario de la batalla ruptura del triangulo.

Que es un TRIANGULO en analisis tecnico?


----------



## Builder (23 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> De OBLIGAR no dice nada, dice "podria"



Cierto. Me dejé llevar


----------



## ronald29780 (23 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Cojones, mirar esto de Roubini: dice que el pánico obligará a cerrar los mercados!!!! :



Lastima que no de muchos datos.

A Larouche (y su profeta en este foro ) ya salia un bonito OWNED.

Porque, según él, el mundo se iba al abismo.

El miercoles pasado...


----------



## Builder (23 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Lastima que no de muchos datos.
> 
> A Larouche (y su profeta en este foro ) ya salia un bonito OWNED.
> 
> ...



*jajajajajajaaaaa*


----------



## un marronazo (23 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Cojones, mirar esto de Roubini: dice que el pánico obligará a cerrar los mercados!!!! :



ala... comprar comprar, que esto va para arriba


----------



## Tuttle (23 Oct 2008)

A Roubini no me parece que guste de hacer pronósticos sin fundamento, sobre todo de ese calado, su puesto no es vitalicio como el de los catedráticos de aquí. No es un viejo chocho con afán de protagonismo como Larouch.


----------



## Amon_Ra (23 Oct 2008)

traduccion del articulo de Roubini.

Roubini dice `panic" Fuerza de mayo de cierre de mercado (Update2)

By Alexis Xydias and Camilla Hall Por Alexis Xydias y Camilla Hall

Oct. 23 (Bloomberg) -- Hundreds of hedge funds will fail and policy makers may need to shut financial markets for a week or more as the crisis forces investors to dump assets, New York University Professor Nouriel Roubini said. 23 de octubre (Bloomberg) - Cientos de los fondos de cobertura y no se los encargados de formular políticas pueden tener que cerrar los mercados financieros para una semana o más como la crisis de las fuerzas de volcado de los inversores a los activos, la Universidad de Nueva York el profesor Nouriel Roubini dice.

``We've reached a situation of sheer panic,'' Roubini, who predicted the financial crisis in 2006, told a conference of hedge-fund managers in London today. `` Hemos llegado a una situación de gran pánico,''Roubini, quien predijo la crisis financiera en 2006, dijo en una conferencia de cobertura-los gestores de fondos en Londres el día de hoy. ``There will be massive dumping of assets'' and ``hundreds of hedge funds are going to go bust,'' he said. `` Habrá dumping masivo de los activos''y `` cientos de los fondos especulativos se van a quebrar,''dijo.

Group of Seven policy makers have stopped short of market suspensions to stem the crisis after the US pledged on Oct. 14 to invest about $125 billion in nine banks and the Federal Reserve led a global coordinated move to cut interest rates on Oct. 8. Emmanuel Roman , co-chief executive officer at GLG Partners Inc., said today that as many as 30 percent of hedge funds will close. Grupo de los Siete encargados de formular políticas han dejado de mercado a corto de suspensiones para detener la crisis después de los EE.UU. se comprometieron en octubre de 14 a invertir alrededor de $ 125 millones en nueve bancos y la Reserva Federal dio lugar a nivel mundial coordinado para mover reducir las tasas de interés de 8 de octubre. Emmanuel Roman, co-jefe ejecutivo de GLG Partners Inc, dijo hoy que hasta el 30 por ciento de los fondos de cobertura se estrecha.

``Systemic risk has become bigger and bigger,'' Roubini said at the Hedge 2008 conference. `` Riesgo sistémico se ha convertido en más grande y más grande,''Roubini dijo en la conferencia de cobertura 2008. ``We're seeing the beginning of a run on a big chunk of the hedge funds,'' and ``don't be surprised if policy makers need to close down markets for a week or two in coming days,'' he said. `` Estamos viendo el comienzo de una carrera en una gran parte de los fondos de alto riesgo,''y `` no se sorprenda si los encargados de formular políticas necesidad de cerrar los mercados para una semana o dos en los próximos días, que'' dicho.

Roubini predicted in July 2006 that the US would enter an economic recession. Roubini predijo en julio de 2006 que los EE.UU. podría entrar en una recesión económica. In February this year, he forecast a ``catastrophic'' financial meltdown that central bankers would fail to prevent, leading to the bankruptcy of large banks exposed to mortgages and a ``sharp drop'' in equities. En febrero de este año, una previsión de `` catastrófico''colapso financiero que los bancos centrales sería un fracaso para prevenir, lo que lleva a la quiebra de grandes bancos expuestos a las hipotecas y una `` fuerte caída en acciones''.

Bear, Lehman Bear, Lehman

The comments preceded the collapse of Bear Stearns & Cos. and Lehman Brothers Holdings Inc. as well as the government seizure of Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae. Los comentarios precedieron el colapso de Bear Stearns & Cos y Lehman Brothers Holdings, Inc, así como el gobierno la incautación de Freddie Mac y Fannie Mae. The Dow Jones Industrial Average , a benchmark for American equities, has lost 37 percent this year, including its biggest daily drop in more than twenty years on Oct. 15. El Dow Jones Industrial Average, un punto de referencia para las acciones de América, ha perdido 37 por ciento este año, incluida su mayor caída diaria en más de veinte años en octubre 15.

The Dow average rose 2.5 percent to 8728.73 as of 10:55 am today in New York. El promedio Dow aumentó 2,5 por ciento a 8728,73 a partir de 10:55 am de hoy en Nueva York.

Italian Prime Minister Silvio Berlusconi roiled international markets on Oct. 10, first saying world leaders were discussing shutting down global financial exchanges, and then saying he didn't mean it. Primer Ministro italiano Silvio Berlusconi roiled en los mercados internacionales 10 de octubre, en primer lugar diciendo los dirigentes del mundo se debate el cierre de los intercambios financieros mundiales y, a continuación, diciendo que no quiere decir que.

``In a fairly Darwinian manner, many hedge funds will simply disappear,'' Roman said, speaking at the same event as Roubini. `` En una forma bastante darwiniana, muchos fondos de cobertura, simplemente desaparecen,''dijo Romano, refiriéndose al mismo caso como Roubini.

The hedge fund industry is stumbling through its worst year in two decades and posted its biggest monthly drop for a decade in September. La industria de los fondos de cobertura es obstáculo a través de su peor año en dos décadas y se publicará su mayor caída mensual de una década en septiembre. Hedge funds are mostly private pools of capital whose managers participate substantially in the profits from their speculation on whether the price of assets will rise or fall. Los fondos de cobertura son en su mayoría de piscinas privadas cuyo capital participan los directores sustancialmente en los beneficios de su especulación acerca de si el precio de los activos se alza o una caída.

`Very Ugly' «Muy feo»

``Things are getting very ugly also in the emerging markets,'' Roubini said. `` Las cosas están muy feo también en los mercados emergentes'', dijo Roubini. ``The usual saying is when the US sneezes, the rest of the world catches a cold. `` La costumbre es decir, cuando los EE.UU. estornuda, el resto del mundo las capturas un resfriado. Unfortunately, this time around the US is not just sneezing, it has a severe case of chronic and persistent pneumonia. Lamentablemente, esta vez en torno a los EE.UU. no es sólo estornudos, tiene un grave caso de la crónica y persistente neumonía. It's becoming a mess in emerging markets.'' Es convertirse en un lío en los mercados emergentes.''

Developing nations' borrowing costs jumped to the highest in six years today as Belarus joined Hungary, Ukraine and Pakistan in seeking a bailout from the International Monetary Fund to help weather frozen money markets and a slump in commodities. Las naciones en desarrollo "los costos de los préstamos saltó a la más alta en seis años en la actualidad como Hungría se sumaron a Bielorrusia, Ucrania y Pakistán en la búsqueda de un rescate del Fondo Monetario Internacional para ayudar a tiempo congelados mercados de dinero y una caída de los productos básicos. Argentina risks defaulting for the second time this decade. Argentina riesgos de incumplimiento por segunda vez en este decenio.

``There are about a dozen emerging markets that are now in severe financial trouble,'' Roubini said. `` Hay alrededor de una docena de mercados emergentes que se encuentran en graves problemas financieros'', dijo Roubini. ``Even a small country can have a systemic effect on the global economy,'' he added. ``There is not going to be enough IMF money to support them.'' `` Incluso un país pequeño puede tener un efecto sistémico en la economía mundial,'', añadió. `` No va a ser suficiente dinero el FMI en apoyo de ellos.''

Roubini, a former senior adviser to the US Treasury Department, earlier this month said that the world's biggest economy will suffer its worst recession in 40 years. Roubini, ex asesor superior a los EE.UU. Departamento del Tesoro, a comienzos de este mes dice que el más grande del mundo la economía sufrirá su peor recesión en 40 años.

``This is the worst financial crisis in the US, Europe and now emerging markets that we've seen in a long time,'' Roubini said. `` Esta es la peor crisis financiera en los EE.UU., Europa y ahora los mercados emergentes que hemos visto en mucho tiempo,''dijo Roubini. ``Things will get much worse before they get better. `` Las cosas tendrán mucho peor antes de mejorar. I fear the worst is ahead of us.'' Me temo lo peor está por delante de nosotros.''


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

Parece qeu se prepara otra intentona para romper el supuesto soporte ¿será esta la buena?


----------



## un marronazo (23 Oct 2008)

hay porra para el cierre de Wall Street?


----------



## aterriza como puedas (23 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> hay porra para el cierre de Wall Street?



Haced porra si queréis, pero abrid un hilo al respecto, que si no es imposible seguir las noticias bursátiles en este.


----------



## ronald29780 (23 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> hay porra para el cierre de Wall Street?



Yo apuesto por un cierre por debajo de los minimos del día, o sea algo por debajo de los 858 puntos.


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Bueno...el soporte ha aguantado...creo que ahora veremos un rebote para final de la sesión...coger papelitos para posible rebote fuerte mañana....ya veremos si acierto..tal como estan las cosas...el VIX por las nubes...acertar es una utopía...


----------



## Builder (23 Oct 2008)

Amon_Ra dijo:


> Roubini dice `panic" Fuerza de mayo de cierre de mercado



TIPOA, ¿no dices nada de esta traducción?


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Amon-Ra....una curiosidad que tengo.....que vienes del foro de Crisienergetica?????


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Parece qeu se prepara otra intentona para romper el supuesto soporte ¿será esta la buena?



Joder cada vez que se acerca, rebotazo


----------



## aterriza como puedas (23 Oct 2008)

Puntual como un reloj atómico. Es cumplir las 21:00 y a falta de una hora para el cierre la Mano de Dios entra al currar al destajo como un campeón.

Se lleva a los índices al verde. Viva el libre mercado!.


----------



## TIPOA (23 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> TIPOA, ¿no dices nada de esta traducción?



la siguiente pondra QUE LA FUERZA OS ACOMPAÑE... joder con los traductores.......... pronto pondran algo como GOLD SAVE THE QUENNS ...


----------



## percebe (23 Oct 2008)

cada dia me haceis sacar la pasta antes:


----------



## Builder (23 Oct 2008)

Abandonen las trincheras, ¡los bulls nos atacan!
885.11 (-11.67) (-1.30%)


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Bueno...el soporte ha aguantado...creo que ahora veremos un rebote para final de la sesión...coger papelitos para posible rebote fuerte mañana....ya veremos si acierto..tal como estan las cosas...el VIX por las nubes...acertar es una utopía...



Aqui teneis el rebote.....a ver si aguanta...las manos fuertes estan pillando para coger posiciones...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Puntual como un reloj atómico. Es cumplir las 21:00 y a falta de una hora para el cierre la Mano de Dios entra al currar al destajo como un campeón.
> 
> Se lleva a los índices al verde. Viva el libre mercado!.



DJ verde y S&P casi... arriba las manos, esto es un atraco


----------



## TIPOA (23 Oct 2008)

pues yo no me creo el rebote hoy.... no aguantara, si lo hubiesen retrasao media hora mas.. hubiesen meneao bien el arbol, pero creo que ahora ya la gente esta a la espera de que reviente de verdad.........
joder la que esta cayendo en el nasdaq.....


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

joder que bandazos... :


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

TED 258
VIX 77,74

Hay bastante pánico pero la sangre no llegara al rio....aún...


----------



## un marronazo (23 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> NASDAK 1.185,13 -4,20% baja (20:57)



esta todo en rojo


----------



## tonuel (23 Oct 2008)

*Entro en este foro y me pega el subidón... jajaja* 



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (23 Oct 2008)

verlo pa´ creerlo


----------



## ronald29780 (23 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Yo apuesto por un cierre por debajo de los minimos del día, o sea algo por debajo de los 858 puntos.



Vamos que hay que achuchar.

Sino me cae el premio *Mulder* del dia.

Para

*Aterrizas como puedas:*

(_Puntual como un reloj atómico. Es cumplir las 21:00 y a falta de una hora para el cierre la Mano de Dios entra al currar al destajo como un campeón.

Se lleva a los índices al verde. Viva el libre mercado!._)

...a mí me marcó el S&P una bajadita despues de las 3pm EST. De allí mi atrevida conclusion...


----------



## ronald29780 (23 Oct 2008)

Ya vamos bajando, otra vez...

880


----------



## Misterio (23 Oct 2008)

Viendo lo de hoy y lo del otro día con la subida esa vertiginosa que hubo en 10 minutos no se porque todavía hay gente que juega a la bolsa es patético ver como juegan con el dinero de los demás a su antojo.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (23 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Ya vamos bajando, otra vez...
> 
> 880



oootra vez parrrrrrrrrrrrriba, luego pabaaaaaaaaaaaajo ... que coñazo, estoy harto de esperar el Apocalipshit


----------



## Hagen (23 Oct 2008)

los futuros del dow en positivo


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (23 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Pues *ME CAGO EN LA PUTA MANO DE DIOS!!!!* NO es por nada, sino porque es manipular a los mercados y eso *NO ME GUSTA, COHONES!!!*



Miralo por su parte positiva, Peter. Compras barato a las 20:45 y se lo vendes caro a la Mano de Dios. Infalible. Yo porque no tengo un duro.


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Bueno...el soporte ha aguantado...creo que ahora veremos un rebote para final de la sesión...coger papelitos para posible rebote fuerte mañana....ya veremos si acierto..tal como estan las cosas...el VIX por las nubes...acertar es una utopía...



Bueno....veo que al final tambien he acertado el pronóstico.......las manos fuertes no me han fallado...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Oct 2008)

Cuanto dinero le debe quedar a Paulson? Que manera de reventar dinero Dios....


----------



## TomCat (23 Oct 2008)

*la mano del señor*


----------



## ronald29780 (23 Oct 2008)

10 minutos.

Para bajar 42+x puntos.

Torres más jrandes hemos visto caer...


----------



## aterriza como puedas (23 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 21:42:56 h. *Wall Street.*
> 
> Rumores intensos entre los hedge de intervención de la mano de Dios o PPT, para defender el cierre por debajo del soporte 885 del S&P punto donde los hedges podrían empezar a vender de forma muy grave.



Confirmado, la Mano de Dios se bate el cobre en el parqué.


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

No se de que os extrañais....simplemente las manos fuertes han pillado cacho otra vez....mañana venderan a primera hora para recoger el pastel....


----------



## Jucari (23 Oct 2008)

Lo que hace que te echen una "MANITA".....

+2,03% DJ

+1,30% S&P


----------



## El_Presi (23 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> NIKKEI 8478.77 -195.92 -2.26%
> 
> super remontada del NIKKEI, llego a perder 550 puntos
> 
> Tiene pinta de hoy rebote



al final no ha habido OWNED


----------



## Amon_Ra (23 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Amon-Ra....una curiosidad que tengo.....que vienes del foro de Crisienergetica?????



si suelo se asiduo lector y participo en las dos o mas lados.
saludos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Oct 2008)

Dow por encima del IBEX35... a comienzos de esta semana les sacábamos 1000 puntos... 

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2008)

Sigamos meneando esto

¿como van los futuros del ibex?


----------



## tonuel (23 Oct 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Sigamos meneando esto
> 
> ¿como van los futuros del ibex?




-30 puntos... 





Saludos


----------



## elefante (23 Oct 2008)

Tras un brevísimo descanso vuelve la volatilidad extrema. Hagan juego


----------



## Locke (24 Oct 2008)

Amon_Ra dijo:


> si suelo se asiduo lector y participo en las dos o mas lados.
> saludos.



No falla, esa forma de escribir es inimitable....


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Oct 2008)

El NZX 50 sube.

Pero tan solo un 0,64%.

Porque los futuros americanos ya se habian vuelto colorá, nada más cerrar la bolsa.


----------



## sicran (24 Oct 2008)

El Nikkei baja holgadamente

12:43
7,892.19 - 568.79

Pasará como ayer y se recuperará durante la tarde?

Por cierto, según pone en la web del nikkei, éste baja de 8000 por primera vez des de mayo de 2003.


----------



## El_Presi (24 Oct 2008)

Nikkei 7862.38 -598.60 -7.07%


----------



## Misterio (24 Oct 2008)

Tortazo del Nikkei por lo que veo, futuros del Ibex en -130.


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Oct 2008)

Cagate, lorito.

PD:

La hipoteca en Yen, ¿como va?

:


----------



## ertitoagus (24 Oct 2008)

me da que hoy veremos muchos post de tonuel en el hilo


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Oct 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> me da que hoy veremos muchos post de tonuel en el hilo



HAHA.



(Nikkkei 7890 - 6,75%  4:07 AEST)


----------



## Hagen (24 Oct 2008)

Vamos, lo de ayer del Dow que se lleva repitirendo varios dias en el cierre creo que se debe a las eleciones, hasta dentro de 13 días tendremos rescates para no influir en la campaña.

Esta claro que las fondos institucionales estan comprando a saco al final de la jornada.


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

A los buenos días.

Ayer se vieron dos manipulaciones del mercado, una cuando empezó Wall Street y otra al final, la última la descontaremos, en europa, en el overnight supongo. No hubo ninguna razón clara que explicara ese par de rebotes.

Independientemente de eso, creo que hoy volveremos a bajar para llegar al objetivo final previsto, siempre que la mano de dios no nos vuelva a joder con sus estúpidas intervenciones. Los viernes suelen ser días de pocas florituras y se suelen coger tendencias muy marcadas, así que alli donde vayamos es probable que lo hagamos directamente. En un mercado transparente y no manipulado todo el mundo puede ganar cuando se sube y cuando se baja, así nunca se llega a la quiebra total del sistema.

El libro que me estoy leyendo ahora fue escrito en 1923, es decir antes del crash de 1929, sin embargo en aquella época también había crisis fuertes, se habla de pánico vendendor, burbuja y crash en el mercado de 1919. En aquella época ya existía la posibilidad de ponerse corto y operar a la baja, también el optimismo forzado, la crítica a los bajistas y a quien operaba a la baja, se sugería desde los periódicos que aquel que se pusiera corto en USA acababa arruinándose.

Lo único que aun ignoro es si en aquellas fechas tenían a la mano de dios manipulando el mercado, cuando termine el libro igual se lo puedo decir.

Como ven, no hay la más mínima diferencia con lo que tenemos hoy en día, ni siquiera nuestro inefable ZP ha inventado el optimismo y aquello de llamar antipatriota a quien señalara la crisis, se trata de cosas más viejas que el andar de pie y está más que demostrado que este tipo de payasadas no nos llevan a ninguna parte pero seguimos sin aprender del pasado y estamos condenados a repetirlo.


----------



## Hagen (24 Oct 2008)

Bienvenido Mulder,

Se te echaba de menos.

Gracias por compartir tu visión


----------



## nief (24 Oct 2008)

nikkei 7,649.08 - 811.90


----------



## nemo4 (24 Oct 2008)

Hoy viernes negro ¿alguien me podría dejar unas accioncillas del santander que se las devuelvo alueeegoo?


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (24 Oct 2008)

Buenos dias

Esto de desayunar con gráficas de susto ya se está convirtiendo en rutina







Bueno, ¿está previsto el Apocalipsis para hoy o no? Es para organizar la agenda


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

¿que pasa con esos rumores de bajada de tipos?
¿cuando harían más efecto, hoy o el lunes después de las reuniones?

El IBEX empieza perdiendo casi un -4%

buenos días a todos!!


----------



## ertitoagus (24 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿que pasa con esos rumores de bajada de tipos?
> ¿cuando harían más efecto, hoy o el lunes después de las reuniones?
> 
> El IBEX empieza perdiendo casi un -4%
> ...




hoy dejan caer a plomo y el lunes o martes de la semana que viene bajan tipos (es mi apuesta)

Al final ya no les van quedando cartas a los que manipulan desde fuera que jugar y las van estirando mas y mas.....


----------



## EL FARAON (24 Oct 2008)

Buenos dias-

Hoy va a caer un buen pedrisco en la bolsa, hay que estar bien provisto de palomitas, cuando salgan los datos de la EPA vamos a ver como reacciona la bolsa.

El daño ya esta hecho y no hay marcha atrás, todas las ayudas del gobierno no van a solucionar nada.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (24 Oct 2008)

Los datos de la EPA no influyen en la bolsa lo más mínimo. A fin de cuentas, para las oligarquías, sindicatos y mandamases siempre ha sido una excelente noticia que el paro suba.


----------



## davinci79 (24 Oct 2008)

Hoy tendremos una sesión de acción de las buenas. Después de las elecciones de EE.UU. llegarán las sesiones de terror.


----------



## rosonero (24 Oct 2008)

Buenos días a todos.

Mulder, cómo te preparo el OWNED de hoy, sólo o con leche  .

Yo me voy al Media Markt que hay un par de ofertas que quiero pillar, vaya a ser que de aquí unas horas los papelitos no valgan para nada. 
Una de las ofertas es un Tom Tom con mapas de Europa por si hay que salir por patas.


----------



## William_ (24 Oct 2008)

Compras en mediamarkt ? es que no lees el foro :


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> Mulder, cómo te preparo el OWNED de hoy, sólo o con leche  .



Solo con hielo, gracias.



> Yo me voy al Media Markt que hay un par de ofertas que quiero pillar, vaya a ser que de aquí unas horas los papelitos no valgan para nada.
> Una de las ofertas es un Tom Tom con mapas de Europa por si hay que salir por patas.



Yo ya tengo uno desde hace tiempo y estoy planteándome bajarme mapas del resto del mundo por si acaso. Ya se sabe que más vale que sobre que no que falte


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (24 Oct 2008)

Parece que me he levantado de buen humor hoy, así que rescato esta noticia:

Santander prevé que el Ibex 35 supere la barrera de los 17.000 - Expansión.com

Santander prevé que el Ibex 35 supere la barrera de los 17.000

"*Nuestro objetivo para el Ibex 35 es que alcance los 17.150 puntos*, más de un 10% por encima del nivel actual", responden desde el departamento de análisis de Santander a la pregunta de qué hará el selectivo español en los próximos meses.

*La entidad financiera, que ha sido distinguida como la tercera mejor casa de análisis a la hora de recomendar valores en 2007 por la prestigiosa consultora StarMine,* vaticina que el final de 2007 y principios de 2008 venga marcado por la inestabilidad en las bolsas mundiales y las dudas sobre el crecimiento económico y de resultados empresariales a ambos lados del Atlántico. "*Sin embargo, esperamos que la atractiva valoración de los mercados de renta variable, el reducido endeudamiento de las compañías y la convencida actuación de los bancos centrales propicicien una recuperación y mayor estabilidad de los mercados en la segunda mitad de 2008*", añaden.

Me he puesto a buscar alguna imagen, pero no he encontrado mejor OWNED que sus propias palabras

El postre:


----------



## sicran (24 Oct 2008)

El Nikkei se ha vuelto a pegar otro bonito ostión, esta vez se ha dejado un 9.6% de nada.

La gráfica del Nikkei de este mes debe dar miedo.

Y los futuros de Dow Jones e IBEX vienen majos majos. Dónde estaría el Dow Jones sin las supuestas manipulaciones? Cuándo se acabará el dinero de los manipuladores?? Estas y otras preguntas, dentro de unas horas XD.


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (24 Oct 2008)

-366 puntos el IBEX ahora mismo... 

Mira la que se avecina, a la vuelta de la esquina, viene Diego rumbeaaaaaando


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (24 Oct 2008)

ErToxoNuncaBaha dijo:


> -366 puntos el IBEX ahora mismo...
> 
> Mira la que se avecina, a la vuelta de la esquina, viene Diego rumbeaaaaaando



Madre mia!!! -410!!!


----------



## aterriza como puedas (24 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 8:28:37 h. *Ojo al itraxx*
> 
> itraxx crossover toca nuevo máximo histórico en el demencial nivel de 827 puntos. Hace falta pagar 827.000 euros año para asegurar una cartera europea de rating bajo en Europa por cada 10.000.000 cuando lo normal serían 250.000. El itraxx investment-grade de empresas europeas de rating alto sube a 169,25 nuevo récord histórico. Niveles de pánico total.



Es evidente que el invento se va a la mierda sin que nadie ni nada pueda impedirlo.


----------



## rosonero (24 Oct 2008)

William_ dijo:


> Compras en mediamarkt ? es que no lees el foro :



No me jodas, para un par de capricho que me doy. ¿Qué pasa con MM? ¿vende restos de serie, sodomiza a sus trabajadores, lanza mensajes subliminales proempepitamiento ...?


----------



## ertitoagus (24 Oct 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> Mulder, cómo te preparo el OWNED de hoy, sólo o con leche  .
> 
> ...



¿que satelite le va a dar cobertura a ese tom tom si todo se va al carajo?


----------



## belier (24 Oct 2008)

Calopez, tu que estás en las alturas, si me estás escuchando:

¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿PARA CUANDO UN EMOTICONO DE UN TIO COMIENDO PALOMITAS COMO EL DE FOROCOCHES??????????

Mientras, tomo asiento en el mejor hilo del mundo mundial...


----------



## lobomalo (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Solo con hielo, gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo ya tengo uno desde hace tiempo y estoy planteándome bajarme mapas del resto del mundo por si acaso. Ya se sabe que más vale que sobre que no que falte



los mapas siempre en papel!!!!! joer!!! cualquier madmaxista lo sabria.... que el dia que chapen los satelites (mayoritariamente USA) los tomtom van a valer lo mismo que las acciones de astroc....


----------



## EL FARAON (24 Oct 2008)

Voy corriendo y coger sitio para ver la apertura 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2cPndTaS3FQ&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2cPndTaS3FQ&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## rosonero (24 Oct 2008)

No me jodaís, que han puesto el tom tom one xl a 155 leuros.


----------



## William_ (24 Oct 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> No me jodaís, que han puesto el tom tom one xl a 155 leuros.




http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/76851-media-martk-todos-sois-tontos.html:D


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

¿Empezamos la porra ya o qué?

Cierre IBEX: 

chameleon -3%


----------



## Sargento Highway (24 Oct 2008)

Venga que veo que para ser un viernes negro estais tímidos, ¿empezamos la porra?

*Porra IBEX / DOW (24-10-08):*

Sargento Highway -7% / -5%


Pisando fuerte


----------



## ertitoagus (24 Oct 2008)

ertitoagus: -8% hoy es EL DIA hamijos


----------



## wolf45 (24 Oct 2008)

A los guenos dias:



Black Friday:

Porra IBEX / DOW (24-10-08):

Wolf -8,9% / -6%


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

Acabo de calcular objetivo de medio plazo para el S&P y me sale que 756. Por mucha mano de dios que haya llegaremos allí algún día.

Empiezo a sospechar que eso de la mano de dios solo sirve para que los leoncios puedan manipular el mercado a su antojo y que encima no sospechemos de ellos.


----------



## EL FARAON (24 Oct 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Ya estoy preparado



Yo también


----------



## tinti (24 Oct 2008)

Buenos días señores/as


----------



## nachetemari (24 Oct 2008)

Cabrones ayer acerté y no me lo dijísteis.....

Dije un -2%...

Hoy -1.5%


----------



## Carnivale (24 Oct 2008)

Buenos días, tomo asiento.


----------



## lobomalo (24 Oct 2008)

en cuanto esta el record de caida del ibex en un dia????

por que yo digo que hoy lo superamos!!! 

esa es mi apuesta... 0.5 mas de la caida mas grade de la historia....


----------



## davinci79 (24 Oct 2008)

Apuntadme un +1% a mi. Hoy me he levantado positivo.


----------



## Greatest Gili (24 Oct 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> Apuntadme un +1% a mi. Hoy me he levantado positivo.



Veni vidi vinci, digooo Bebió vino davinci.


----------



## Pillao (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Acabo de calcular objetivo de medio plazo para el S&P y me sale que 756. Por mucha mano de dios que haya llegaremos allí algún día.
> 
> Empiezo a sospechar que eso de la mano de dios solo sirve para que los leoncios puedan manipular el mercado a su antojo y que encima no sospechemos de ellos.



Que cosas dice Vd. Sr. Mulder... 

Por cierto... ¿No será Vd. el agente Mulder de "labolsa.com"?


----------



## elfo-oscuro (24 Oct 2008)

ya lleva un -5% de caida hoy. Esta semana promete en el ibex 35


----------



## PalPueblo (24 Oct 2008)

Sorprendido me encuentro, llego del baño (a mi el cafe me regula más que el all-bram de marras) y me encuentro al apretar F5 con un 4.88

así que Mi apuesta:

*-9.85* 

Que seguramente no pasará, pero que los japos no se crean más...


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> Que cosas dice Vd. Sr. Mulder...
> 
> Por cierto... ¿No será Vd. el agente Mulder de "labolsa.com"?



No, nunca he llegado a escribir en ese foro.


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Buenos dias compañeros...

Viendo el panorama, creo que la reunión la dejare para el lunes.......Nikkei a niveles de 2003...no esta mal....quien decia que la máquina del tiempo no existia???....viajamos al pasado a máquinas forzadas...

Yo paso de apostar....lo de ayer a las 21:00...fue una experiencia religiosa....es imposible acertar nada si cuando tienes un analisis correcto y despues intervienen el mercado a sangre fria...escandaloso la intervención de ayer....llego alsoporte de 860...y MAGIA....rebote vertical...no hay nada como que te echen una MANITA.......

Asín que....hoy me límito ha hacer pronósticos pero nada de apuestas....

PD. Se te echo de menos ayer por la tarde Mulder....


----------



## tinti (24 Oct 2008)

¿ tenemos algún suelo para rebentar ? 
saludos


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

itraxx crossover toca nuevo máximo histórico en el demencial nivel de 827 puntos. Hace falta pagar 827.000 euros año para asegurar una cartera europea de rating bajo en Europa por cada 10.000.000 cuando lo normal serían 250.000. El itraxx investment-grade de empresas europeas de rating alto sube a 169,25 nuevo récord histórico. Niveles de pánico total.

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## davinci79 (24 Oct 2008)

Greatest Gili dijo:


> Veni vidi vinci, digooo Bebió vino davinci.



 si no fueran apuestas virtuales habría puesto otra cosa.


----------



## iLuso (24 Oct 2008)

tinti dijo:


> ¿ tenemos algún suelo para rebentar ?
> saludos



Para reventar el suelo, lo mejor es caer lo más *vertical* posible... creo que vamos por buen camino


----------



## nemo4 (24 Oct 2008)

España se hunde


----------



## EL FARAON (24 Oct 2008)

Al Santander le estan cayendo unas buenas yoyas

-7,29 %


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (24 Oct 2008)

hoy baja el ibex hasta más alla de los 8000 puntos---- si no tiempo al tiempo

LO PEOR DE LA CRISIS COMENZO EL 22 DE OCTUBRE


----------



## davinci79 (24 Oct 2008)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Al Santander le estan cayendo unas buenas yoyas
> 
> -7,29 %



Na, pero cuando anuncien que se meten en el mercado del atún (ver avatar) subirá como la espuma


----------



## Morototeo (24 Oct 2008)

8.368,40 -5,03%




(09:24)

BOLSA ROSA


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Jajajaja! Quiero inmediatamente esa lata de atun del Santander. Alguien tiene el jpeg a buena resolucion???


----------



## EL FARAON (24 Oct 2008)

San.mc	7,43 €	 -6,66% -0,53	Mercado Continuo


----------



## Morototeo (24 Oct 2008)

> San.mc	7,43 €	 -6,66% -0,53	Mercado Continuo



ohh, DIABLOS, es el fin... OTRA VEZ SE APARECE EL *666 *... DIABLOS:


----------



## Pillao (24 Oct 2008)

tinti dijo:


> ¿ tenemos algún suelo para rebentar ?
> saludos



A ver si lo adivina... 

Haga click en la imágen:

<a href="http://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aaaaaaaaaaaibexoy5.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/2558/aaaaaaaaaaaibexoy5.th.gif" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img510/2558/aaaaaaaaaaaibexoy5.gif" title="QuickPost"><img src="http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" border="0"></a> Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Veremos hoy los 7000 largos??? Si no... nos quedamos cerquita cerquita...


----------



## wolf45 (24 Oct 2008)

apertura y cayendo a plomo

Me habeis apuntado lo mio???


----------



## wolf45 (24 Oct 2008)

Porra IBEX / DOW (24-10-08):

Wolf -8,9% / -6%


----------



## davinci79 (24 Oct 2008)

En breve ya no va a haber suelos ¿que pasará? nadie lo sabe


----------



## wolf45 (24 Oct 2008)

No hay suelos, solo sotanos y cloacas


----------



## Paisaje (24 Oct 2008)

nemo4 dijo:


> España se hunde



Sí, y creo que va a haber que cambiar las palomitas por kikos para el buen rechinar de dientes... 

IBEX 35 a las 9:31 : *8.387,00 * -424,20 (-4,81%)


----------



## EL FARAON (24 Oct 2008)

morototeo dijo:


> ohh, DIABLOS, es el fin... OTRA VEZ SE APARECE EL *666 *... DIABLOS:



Ya le gustaría quedarse con ese -6,66%, ahora:

SAN.MC	7,31 € -8,17% -0,65	MERCADO CONTINUO


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Los futuros del DJ...asustan!!!!....no se como acabaremos el día....pero si puede haber un viernes negro puede ser hoy(SIN MANITA)....


----------



## Franze (24 Oct 2008)

Pero bueno que ha pasado hoy, no habia subido el DJ, esto es peor que un culebron sudamericano.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (24 Oct 2008)

Hoy Además La Opep Va A Recortar La Produccion De Oil.... Veras El Ipc Y El Euribor Como Se "recuperan"... Al Final Estanflacion


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Al Santander le estan cayendo unas buenas yoyas
> 
> -7,29 %



Como estaba eso de los warrants call... :o




Saludos


----------



## tinti (24 Oct 2008)

el suelo de 6000 me gusta, me refería a reventar uno de esos de análisis técnico para hoy.
saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Oct 2008)

este finde bajan otro medio punto los tipos esos los tipos


----------



## EL FARAON (24 Oct 2008)

Creo que el dinero para las pensiones están frenando la ruleta rusa


----------



## Holocausto2008 (24 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Como estaba eso de los warrants call... :o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voy palmando un 20%. Aguantaremos hasta el final. Cuando el sistema quiebre, todo dará igual.


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> este finde bajan otro medio punto los tipos esos los tipos



"Pa que"?????.....pueden ponerlos a -1%....no habran empresas ni trabajadores para pagar nada....


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

Holocausto2008 dijo:


> Voy palmando un 20%. Aguantaremos hasta el final. Cuando el sistema quiebre, todo dará igual.



¿Eres de Alcoy...? 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La tendencia mayor del IBEX35, la que lleva dirigiendo los últimos 15 años, pasa durante los próximos 14 meses en la banda 7400-7700.
> 
> Este "soporte", no se basa en Ondas de Elliot, en niveles Fibonacci, ni en otros indicadores, es la tendencia marcada desde que el IBEX35 es IBEX35...
> 
> ...



Me autoquoteo para el que ha preguntado los soportes del IBEX.

PD: Pillao a ver si nos haces una predicción de las tuyas...

Saludos...


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Holocausto2008 dijo:


> Voy palmando un 20%. Aguantaremos hasta el final. Cuando el sistema quiebre, todo dará igual.



Coño Holocausto...tu no te metiste ayer con Santander????....espero que pierdas lo menos posible compañero, ya te dijimos que era un riesgo meterse estos dias....


----------



## Greatest Gili (24 Oct 2008)

*Chiste más viejo que la Cher*



davinci79 dijo:


> En breve ya no va a haber suelos ¿que pasará? nadie lo sabe



Hemos tocado suelo. Empezamos a escarbar.


----------



## davinci79 (24 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Eres de Alcoy...?
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



 ¡muy bueno!


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Coño Holocausto...tu no te metiste ayer con Santander????....espero que pierdas lo menos posible compañero, ya te dijimos que era un riesgo meterse estos dias....



Quien no se arriesga no gana... 




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

Por cierto ayer VIX 96,4... glups

Saludos...


----------



## arrhenius (24 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo le dije a nosequien hace tiempo que cuando bajaran a 12€ que comprara pero...
> 
> 
> *DONDE DIJE DIEGO...*
> ...




ya estan las gamesas a 12€, es hora de comprar, tonuel? xDD


----------



## tinti (24 Oct 2008)

Gracias.
saludos


----------



## Holocausto2008 (24 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Coño Holocausto...tu no te metiste ayer con Santander????....espero que pierdas lo menos posible compañero, ya te dijimos que era un riesgo meterse estos dias....



Es lo que tiene la ludopatía... esto es mejor que el casino. :


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> ya estan las gamesas a 12€, es hora de comprar, tonuel? xDD



Compra, compra... creo que ahí rebotan... 




Saludos


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Una noticia interesante....

Dinamarca SUBE los tipos!!!...

El país nórdico, uno de los primeros de Europa en entrar en recesión, se ha desmarcado de la tendencia predominante en los tipos de interés. El banco central de Dinamarca, el Nationalbanken, ha elevado los tipos desde el 5% anterior hasta el 5,5%, en un intento por ayudar a la estabilización en su divisa, la corona danesa.


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Quien no se arriesga no gana...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Coño Tonuel...una cosa es arriesgarse...y otra tirarse al vacío sin paracaidas...


----------



## Alexandros (24 Oct 2008)

Buenos días a todos. Otro día griposo sin poder ir a trabajar. 

Ya lo he visto, paro desbocado, bolsas mundiales desplomandose y el F5 a punto de explotar.

¡Vamos!


Lectura recomendada para hoy:


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Una noticia interesante....
> 
> Dinamarca SUBE los tipos!!!...
> 
> El país nórdico, uno de los primeros de Europa en entrar en recesión, se ha desmarcado de la tendencia predominante en los tipos de interés. El banco central de Dinamarca, el Nationalbanken, ha elevado los tipos desde el 5% anterior hasta el 5,5%, en un intento por ayudar a la estabilización en su divisa, la corona danesa.



huy huy huy... vaya a ser que a sus vecinos les de por hacer lo mismo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

Por cierto, nuevo mínimo anual 8348 puntos... :

WELCOME OCT 2004

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

Bajamos un -3,71% y el DAX un -5,43% porque hoy no ganamos...? 

Saludos...


----------



## kalapa (24 Oct 2008)

Santander 7.38 -7,29% Baja un *-7.29%* -0,58 7,53 7,31 24/10/2008 09:39


----------



## Nazgulillo (24 Oct 2008)

¡Dadle, malditos! ¡DADLE!

_Si parpadean se lo van a perder, porque esto es la bolsa en estado puro._


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Nazgulillo dijo:


> ¡Dadle, malditos! ¡DADLE!





Eso... dadle al F5, a ver si petamos el servidor... que por cierto, Calopez, de momento no ha fallado ni una vez, y eso que no ha parado de haber sucesos importantisimos estos dias... ENHORABUENA


----------



## Casiano (24 Oct 2008)

"Pa" la porra: Ibex 24-10-08: -8,95%
¿Quedamos en que la porra se va a cerrar a las 15 h., o no?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

Volvemos a romper el 8400... estamos a 30 puntos del record 

Saludos...

Edito 8380


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

Casiano dijo:


> "Pa" la porra: Ibex 24-10-08: -8,95%
> ¿Quedamos en que la porra se va a cerrar a las 15 h., o no?



Porque no abrimos un hilo fuera para la porra?, es que si no seguir este hilo se hace imposible....

Saludos...


----------



## TIPOA (24 Oct 2008)

Casiano dijo:


> "Pa" la porra: Ibex 24-10-08: -8,95%
> ¿Quedamos en que la porra se va a cerrar a las 15 h., o no?



algunos diran que como son de canarias......una horita mas tarde

por cierto, acabo de conectarme, aun no me ha dado tiempo a leer todo
¿que coño a pasao??? 
ya ha salido el dato del paro ?


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Veremos un 7xxx????...hoy?.....alguien se arriesga????....


----------



## SNB4President (24 Oct 2008)

Un momento... ¿futuros del Jones a -400? O__O Qué tarde, dios, qué tarde...


----------



## TomCat (24 Oct 2008)

nachetemari dijo:


> Cabrones ayer acerté y no me lo dijísteis.....
> 
> Dije un -2%...
> 
> Hoy -1.5%



Vaya hombre, pues nada, felicidades, y como a estas horas, lo de la birra es un poco demasiado, te ha tocado un magnífico desyuno 







Mi apuesta:
-7.53 ibex
-9.47 dow


----------



## twetter (24 Oct 2008)

¿Que dia es HOyyy?
24 de Octubre
*24 de Octubre de 1929: inicio del crack de la bolsa. Fue el Jueves negro*


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

twetter dijo:


> ¿Que dia es HOyyy?
> 24 de Octubre
> *24 de Octubre de 1929: inicio del crack de la bolsa. Fue el Jueves negro*



Es muy cierto....pero ellos no tenian esa época....."LA MANO DE DIOS"....


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

twetter dijo:


> ¿Que dia es HOyyy?
> 24 de Octubre
> *24 de Octubre de 1929: inicio del crack de la bolsa. Fue el Jueves negro*



Interesante... y aunque creo que en los dias venideros se hablara del crack de octubre del 2008, creo que esto hace un par de semanas que empezo a ir de mal en peor. 

En concreto, la semana del 6 al 10 de octubre, que cayo un 25% en la bolsa.


----------



## Alexandros (24 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Es muy cierto....pero ellos no tenian esa época....."LA MANO DE DIOS"....



Claro que la hubo...Y la sigue habiendo. Mira que cara de buenos.


----------



## Paisaje (24 Oct 2008)

twetter dijo:


> ¿Que dia es HOyyy?
> 24 de Octubre
> *24 de Octubre de 1929: inicio del crack de la bolsa. Fue el Jueves negro*



Jueves negro, seguidos de lunes negro y martes negro, que fué ya el colofón.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (24 Oct 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Un momento... ¿futuros del Jones a -400? O__O Qué tarde, dios, qué tarde...



Nada hombre, a las 21:00 llamarán de urgencia al PPT (Plunge Protection Team) y todo acabará en miel sobre hojuelas. A veces, ni siquiera eso. Dejan que a última hora la ínclita María Bartiromo suelte un rumor en la CNBC y tos p'arriba.

Claro que como la bolsa epañiola cierra a las 17:30, igual nos quedamos con el zuzto en el cuerpo.


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Recordad... ellos vienen del futuro y han visto lo que va a suceder...


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Nada hombre, a las 21:00 llamarán de urgencia al PPT (Plunge Protection Team) y todo acabará en miel sobre hojuelas. A veces, ni siquiera eso. Dejan que a última hora la ínclita María Bartiromo suelte un rumor en la CNBC y tos p'arriba.
> 
> Claro que como la bolsa epañiola cierra a las 17:30, igual nos quedamos con el zuzto en el cuerpo.



+100000 .........

Solo teneis que mirar la gráfica de ayer del S&P...para ver que pasara hoy si se llega a las 21:00 cerca del soporte máximo...


----------



## Skizored (24 Oct 2008)

Me apunto a que hoy vemos un 7*** en el Ibex. Si la mano de Dios no lo impide.

Esto va demasiado rapido yo esperaba que fuera febrero para que se fuera al garete pero a este ritmo no llegamos a Navidad


----------



## xicomalo (24 Oct 2008)

*¿Bajara de los 8000 hoy? Juas juas ….*

Todavía me acuerdo de un experto diciendo que el sistema estuvo al abismo hace unas semanas y que se salvo , me parece que estamos otra vez igual …


----------



## Paisaje (24 Oct 2008)

10:30 : *8.362,40*




448,80 (5,09%)

Ayyy, cuando abra el Dowcojones... ay, ay , ay.


----------



## SNB4President (24 Oct 2008)

xicomalo dijo:


> *¿Bajara de los 8000 hoy? Juas juas ….*
> 
> Todavía me acuerdo de un experto diciendo que el sistema estuvo al abismo hace unas semanas y que se salvo , me parece que estamos otra vez igual …



El 18 de Septiembre. 

Futuros del DJI bajando ya a -433...


----------



## aterriza como puedas (24 Oct 2008)

Ahora solo queda saber qué día se hará realidad la predicción de Nouriel Roubini respecto a que se verán forzados a cerrar las bolsas para evitar una debacle de dimensiones incalculables.

Porque no dudo que pasará y hasta es posible que lo veamos antes de Navidad...


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Skizored dijo:


> Me apunto a que hoy vemos un 7*** en el Ibex. Si la mano de Dios no lo impide.
> 
> Esto va demasiado rapido yo esperaba que fuera febrero para que se fuera al garete pero a este ritmo no llegamos a Navidad



Aqui la única mano de dios que tenemos es la de RUIZ MATEOS!!!...

Ver archivo adjunto 5035


----------



## SNB4President (24 Oct 2008)

Ah, y esperad, hoy no se reunían la OPEP para recortar producción...


----------



## Bokeron (24 Oct 2008)

8298 a las 10,34


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Oct 2008)

Bueno, mi previsión arriesgada, como pienso que entre el 8500 y el 8000 del Pibex no hay nada, hoy tocamos el 8000-7xxx y ahí rebotamos ligeramente para cerrar en ochomil y poco.

El finde, rebaja de tipos y mercrominas de todo tipo para que el lunes suba un pelín...

Si toca el 7xxx, igual compro algún futuro. :


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

8267 -6,20%

Agarrate las kalandrakas!!!!!-......


----------



## davinci79 (24 Oct 2008)

8250 a las 10:38 :


----------



## Casiano (24 Oct 2008)

Ay, ay, ay, que en un par de horitas estamos en los 7.000:
Edito: no quiero decir 7.000 justos , quiero decir dentro de los 7.000


----------



## burbufo (24 Oct 2008)

8249 a las 10:38


----------



## Ziberan (24 Oct 2008)

El CAC 40 por debajo del -7%


----------



## twetter (24 Oct 2008)

Es una lokura, yo no lo habia visto en estos ultimos dias, que alguien que este "breao" en esto nos diga si hoy es "especialmende dura la caida" o al final todo volvera a un +- 2%


----------



## Paisaje (24 Oct 2008)

10:36: *8.281,70*  -529,50 (-6,01%)


----------



## TIPOA (24 Oct 2008)

joder, cabrones, precisamente hoy que tengo que salir... no quiero perdermelo
....
por cierto, espero que el ultimo que apague la luz


----------



## explorador (24 Oct 2008)

a los 7000 igual se llega hoy, pero lo que estoy seguro es que conllevaria llegar a las 1000 páginas en el mismo dia, es que escribis muy rápido, tranquis que no hay quien os siga


----------



## bolvir (24 Oct 2008)

yo estuve aquí.


----------



## xicomalo (24 Oct 2008)

>> 47 << dijo:


> *-Holaaaaaa, españoleeeeeees. ¿Os gustan mis medidas? *




*Ami si, yo no tengo multinacionales, ni dinero en bolsa ...*


----------



## Ziberan (24 Oct 2008)

twetter dijo:


> Es una lokura, yo no lo habia visto en estos ultimos dias, que alguien que este "breao" en esto nos diga si hoy es "especialmende dura la caida" o al final todo volvera a un +- 2%



Sin ser ningún experto (que no te engañen, en esto no existen) la tendencia marca bajadas superiores al 10% si no aparece la "auténtica" mano invisible, que con total seguridad aparecerá si se sigue poniendo feo.


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder!!!!!...donde andas????.....


----------



## bk001 (24 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Mulder!!!!!...donde andas????.....



esta como loco dando la orden VENDER,VENDER,VENDER,VENDER,VENDER,VENDER,VENDER,VENDER,VENDER,VENDER...


----------



## Ziberan (24 Oct 2008)

8.216,60	-594,60	-6,75	10:54:09

Y no me hace la más mínima gracia (Excepto que colapse definitivamente).


----------



## Kasandra (24 Oct 2008)

kalapa dijo:


> Santander 7.38 -7,29% Baja un *-7.29%* -0,58 7,53 7,31 24/10/2008 09:39



: Espectacular. A este paso las acciones del Santander las van a cambiar por estampitas de futbolistas, y depende del futbolista, 5 acciones por estampita


----------



## davinci79 (24 Oct 2008)

Me parece que hoy al Dow no lo va a controlar ni la mano de Dios. Os juro que hoy me estoy acojonando:

- Las bolsas se derrumban
- Sarkozy advierte del peligro de una revuelta popular mundial
- Pakistan parece que no va a tener casi ni para comprar alimentos
- El paro se dispara (y casi parece lo menos importante del dia)

Si esto sigue así, me temo que nos va tocar vivir alguna guerra y no lo digo en coña.


----------



## xicomalo (24 Oct 2008)

*¿Algún enlace donde verlo más en directo? *


----------



## lobomalo (24 Oct 2008)

>> 47 << dijo:


> *-Holaaaaaa, españoleeeeeees. ¿Os gustan mis medidas? *



a esta zorrona hace unos años la habia clavado un buen par de pollazos.... 

que ostias... ahora tambien que estoy necesitao de cariño!!!

-6.60.....

camino ,...... .. . del record!!!


----------



## bk001 (24 Oct 2008)

Ziberan dijo:


> 8.216,60	-594,60	-6,75	10:54:09
> 
> Y no me hace la más mínima gracia (Excepto que colapse definitivamente).



Pero la tradición de octubre negro no dice que caemos los viernes y rebotamos los lunes?


----------



## ertitoagus (24 Oct 2008)

Kasandra dijo:


> : Espectacular. A este paso las acciones del Santander las van a cambiar por estampitas de futbolistas, y depende del futbolista, 5 acciones por estampita



ehhhhh que los cromos de futbolistas son del bbva hamijo


----------



## Kasandra (24 Oct 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> - Sarkozy advierte del peligro de una revuelta popular mundial



Eso, fiesta, fiesta!! Y si la organizan los franceses, mejor. Que ellos ya tienen experiencia


----------



## Dazis (24 Oct 2008)

Pues si hay guerra y nos hacen un seguimiento de los mensajes, vamos a tener problemas, cualquiera que tenga dos neuras se lo cargaran, como siempre.


----------



## Ziberan (24 Oct 2008)

bk001 dijo:


> pero La Tradición De Octubre Negro No Dice Que Caemos Los Viernes Y Rebotamos Los Lunes?



:d :d :d :d :d :d :d


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> - Sarkozy advierte del peligro de una revuelta popular mundial



Esto es lo que mas me preocupa a mi tambien. En cuanto las condiciones de pobreza aumenten en nucleos urbanos densamente poblados, empezara una revolucion mundial que no se sabe muy bien como acabara...


----------



## Kasandra (24 Oct 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> ehhhhh que los cromos de futbolistas son del bbva hamijo



Las del BBVA, se cambian por futbolistas de la Champion lig, ahora mismo. Dentro de un rato, igual las cambian por recortables de muñecas


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Cortaran hoy los mercados??????


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Oct 2008)

¿Como van las palomitas?, ¿pongo una fabrica para fabricarlas?


----------



## Nazgulillo (24 Oct 2008)

bk001 dijo:


> Pero la tradición de octubre negro no dice que caemos los viernes y rebotamos los lunes?



Pero es que estamos en el Octubre Rojo, hamijo. No negro.


----------



## davinci79 (24 Oct 2008)

Y se me olvidó añadir otra cosa que lei hoy en el foro... que *estalló una bomba en una sucursal del Santander en Chile*. [enlace]


----------



## chollero (24 Oct 2008)

al final va a resultar que, el que actue la mano de dios es perjudicial, ya que no dejan caer lo que deberia caer, es una caida mas lenta, y de esa manera no acaba nunca de tocar fondo, dejen de manipular los mercados de una vez!


----------



## Bokeron (24 Oct 2008)

xicomalo dijo:


> *¿Algún enlace donde verlo más en directo? *




Cotizacion del IBEX, Cotizaciones del IBEX, Información del IBEX

Yo lo veo aquí.

Salud,


----------



## belier (24 Oct 2008)

Ya tarda en llegar...


----------



## Ziberan (24 Oct 2008)

Cac 40: 3.062,90 -247,97	-7,49%	11:03:00


----------



## xicomalo (24 Oct 2008)

*En un rápido zapin ninguna cadena habla de esto …*


----------



## TIPOA (24 Oct 2008)

hoy el gato YA NO REBOTA, se hunde directamente


----------



## Alexandros (24 Oct 2008)

xicomalo dijo:


> *En un rápido zapin ninguna cadena habla de esto …*



Pon 4 a las 14:30 y entre risas nos dirán que el pánico se ha instalado de nuevo. Y bueno Carreño...¿Ganó el Madrid?


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Futuros del DJ...

-450 puntos....

Que se prepare el PPT....hoy tiene faena de la gorda....


----------



## Ziberan (24 Oct 2008)

Desplome en Europa y, si nada cambia, también en Wall Street

24/10/2008 - 11:00 - MADRID, 24 OCT. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Fortísimos descensos en toda Europa en el *69 aniversario del 'jueves negro' de 1929* que dio inicio a la Gran Depresión: Dax, -7,12%; Cac, -6,56%; FTSE, -5,93%; Eurostoxx, -6,22%; Ibex, -5,74%. De momento, los datos macroeconómicos no hacen si no confirmar que la recesión puede ser inminente. Los PMI's de la Zona Euro han salido muy por debajo de lo que se esperaba, y el PIB del Reino Unido ha confirmado la primera contracción trimestral de la economía desde 1992. Y desde el otro lado del Atlántico, los futuros americanos no ayudan y auguran pérdidas del 6% en Wall Street, donde media hora después de la apertura, se concocerá la importante referencia de las ventas de viviendas de segunda mano. 

El Ibex35 está en niveles de octubre de 2004 tras perder el soporte de los 8.400 y cotizar en los 8.244 puntos. Telefónica, BBVA, Santander, Iberdrola y Repsol cotizan con importantes descensos y es difícil ya contabilizar cuántos valores han hecho mínimos en lo que llevamos de sesión.

En el plano empresarial, el gran protagonista de la mañana es Volvo (-20%) que ejemplifica la crisis de su sector en Europa donde, por sectores, se deja un 9%, seguida de los bancos que pierden un 7%. Ningún grupo del Stoxx600 cotiza con ganancias. 

En otros mercados y sin noticias de la OPEP, reunida en estos momentos en Viena, el Brent cotiza en los 64,53 dólares, y el West Texas en los 66,61. Por su parte, el Euro sigue en mínimos frente al Dólar en los 1,2597.

Parece que todo se desmorona y, como decía ayer el profesor Roubini, estamos en una situación de pánico total. Este experto que predijo la actual crisis en 2006 aseguró que no le sorprendería que los mercados tuvieran que cerrar una o dos semanas en los próximos días. 

M.G.


----------



## Ziberan (24 Oct 2008)

I'm Sorry


----------



## Dazis (24 Oct 2008)

Ostia, acabo de recibir una llamada del 0000000, es lo que ponía en el teléfono y al contestar he sentido como una máquina y una persona que decía "Now" me ha parecido entender, he dicho "quien es" "diga" y al poco siplemente me han colgado. Pensais que pueda ser una llamada de identificación??? o estoy flipando...


----------



## Freeman (24 Oct 2008)

Bueno, está bastante claro el tema... Publicada la EPA, el talón de aquiles de la banca española queda al descubierto: más paro -> morosidad exponencial -> quiebra de bancos (ejemplo, ostia del santander de hoy) -> bolsa hoy a tomar por saco

Tenemos butaca en primera fila hoy...


----------



## Nazgulillo (24 Oct 2008)

Continuamos con la campaña del Octubre Rojo.

Edit: el paint no da para más


----------



## garabolos (24 Oct 2008)

Alexandros dijo:


> Pon 4 a las 14:30 y entre risas nos dirán que el pánico se ha instalado de nuevo. Y bueno Carreño...¿Ganó el Madrid?



jajaja cierto cierto esos dos parecen idiotas , eso sin decir el dia q el bce bajo el tipo bñasico y el pavo dijo q eso se notaria inmediatamente en bajada de 50€ de hipotecas..madre mia.. bueno y las q presentan el telediario en la 6.... sin comentarios


----------



## davinci79 (24 Oct 2008)

Ziberan dijo:


> Parece que todo se desmorona y, como decía ayer el profesor Roubini, estamos en una situación de pánico total. Este experto que predijo la actual crisis en 2006 aseguró que *no le sorprendería que los mercados tuvieran que cerrar una o dos semanas en los próximos días. *



Despues caeríamos como en Rusia de 20% en 20%.


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Atención al DJ....a partir de las 16:00 con el dato de las viviendas de segunda mano....puede ser la puntilla.....


----------



## SNB4President (24 Oct 2008)

Futuros DJI: -534. Increíble.


----------



## garabolos (24 Oct 2008)

donde se puede leer lo de roubini en castellano plis??


----------



## PalPueblo (24 Oct 2008)




----------



## Freeman (24 Oct 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Futuros DJI: -534. Increíble.



Joder, si ayer con -200 era ya inquietante, esos -534 me están acojonando ya :


----------



## burbufo (24 Oct 2008)

acabo de oir en bloomberg que según un portavoz libio de la opep se confirma el recorte en 1,5 millones de barriles la producción de petroleo.

Edito: confirmado



> OPEP
> 
> Acuerda rebajar la producción 1,5 millones de barriles, a partir del 1 de noviembre.


----------



## oscahie (24 Oct 2008)

Dazis dijo:


> Ostia, acabo de recibir una llamada del 0000000, es lo que ponía en el teléfono y al contestar he sentido como una máquina y una persona que decía "Now" me ha parecido entender, he dicho "quien es" "diga" y al poco siplemente me han colgado. Pensais que pueda ser una llamada de identificación??? o estoy flipando...



You've been activated.

¿No habéis visto la peli Eagle Eye? Es un pelín mala pero bueno


----------



## kemao2 (24 Oct 2008)

De Carpatos





Muchos mitos están cayendo en esta tendencia bajista. En especial la famosa afirmación de que "La bolsa a largo plazo siempre sube", y que basta con comprar y a esperar.

Este impresionante gráfico de meses del Nikkei de Japón habla por sí mismo.

http://www.serenitymarkets.com/upload/comentarios/241020081027313_nikkei_grande.JPG

Aparte de estar atentos al soporte mayor de mercado en el que está en el Nikkei a la altura de los mínimos del 2003, que como caiga puede empeorar mucho las cosas, es importante que nos demos cuenta de como el Nikkei no ha ganado absolutamente nada desde 1983.

No hay problema si el japonés de turno cree en la reencarnación, si no es en esta vida, quizá en otras vidas pueda ver de nuevo aquellos máximos, pero no por el momento. La bolsa no siempre sube a largo plazo, a veces puede pasarse toda una vida bajando. Y ojo. Está el Nikkei en los peores niveles desde 1983, sin tener en cuenta la inflación con lo cual el gráfico sería ya una hecatombe, y sin tener en cuenta que los índices son una mentira, porque sacan de forma constante a los valores que más bajan y meten a los que más suben. Si hubiera mantenido los mismos valores que en aquellos máximos, con muchos de ellos que valen ahora cero porque quebraron, el gráfico sería de escándalo. Mandemos a la basura de una vez ese adagio bursátil que tanto daño ha hecho, de que la bolsa siempre sube.

En este enlace de Bourning Markets tienen un interesante artículo traducido al español de todo este tema:

Bourning Markets: ¿Una década Perdida Global?

Vean esta cita:

"Alguien que comprara el S&P 500 en el 2.000 está perdiendo el 40% nueve años después. El coste en dólares de comprar y mantener promediando habría sido un absoluto desastre. Estaría en pérdidas en casi cualquier otra entrada larga que hubiera hecho, no importa cuándo hubiera entrado.

Obsérvese que el círculo azul en el gráfico anterior es de hace unos 15 años. Eso representa una "década perdida y media" en tiempo.

[...]

El punto importante es que aún estamos en camino a un objetivo bajista de 450-600 en el S&P 500. Eso no quiere decir que lleguemos allí, sólo significa que es un objetivo probable.

Si finalmente llegamos al área objetivo de 450-600, no esperen ver el mercado de valores dispararse a nuevos máximos durante al menos dos décadas, al igual que sucedió en Japón. De hecho, por el cariz actual de los acontecimientos, Japón puede encontrarse a décadas de distancia de nuevos máximos".

Y hablando de Japón, otra lección que podemos sacar de esta crisis, es que cualquier persona de a pie que no siga los mercados muy de cerca, jamás debe meterse en una hipoteca multidivisa. Las pérdidas que están sufriendo los que la suscribieron hace poco están siendo monumentales. No es un producto que deba asumir nunca una persona normal, salvo que tenga ingresos en divisas.

Las cosas se están complicando en las bolsas, como demuestra el hecho de la espectacular entrada ayer a última hora del PPT o mano de Dios para entendernos. Es vox populi entre los hedge, incluso desde antes que se produjera.

Y es que el soporte actual del S&P en la zona de 860 a 885 es realmente vital, y el PPT lo sabe.

¿Recuerdan que les comentaba en los últimos días que entre los hedge se decía que si se perdía se podría esto ir a 700? Pues bien ahora ya hablan de 650-700. Ojo porque lo que nos estamos jugando aquí según la opinión de muchos institucionales que son los que mueven a fin de cuentas el mercado es que si nos fuéramos a esos niveles, se dice, que tardaríamos varios años, en ver niveles tan relativamente ahora como los 1.000 puntos del S&P 500.

Los comentarios son muy agresivos, y el PPT o mano de Dios está claro que lo sabe, o defiende este soporte como sea, incluídas nuevas bajadas de tipos, compras directas o lo que sea o las cosas se complican mucho.

La forma en la que calculan los hedges estos niveles son realmente interesantes. Ayer lo desvelaba el boletín más prestigioso entre ellos. Verán.

El punto del S&P que más volumen medio concentra desde 1994 hasta la fecha, es exactamente 1.005.

Los hedges calculan dos desviaciones estandard desde ese punto donde más dinero se negoció y les da 885.

Si se pierde calculan tres desviaciones y les da...700.

Puede parecerles esto rocambolesco, pero estas entidades que manejan medio volumen del NYSE diariamente siguen estas cosas a pies juntillas, así que esos son los niveles clave.

Evidentemente un soporte mayor como ese puede ser rebasado varias veces y no terminar de caer, hay que asegurarse bien y sin prisa.

Con todo esto, ya saben, que la tendencia es bajista, y además peligrosa, pueden haber rebotes enormes porque la volatilidad es la más alta de la historia, pero la tendencia es bajista, y jamás, jamás, se debe ir contra ella, y da exactamente igual si nos perdemos el 30% del movimiento alcista definitivo cuando llegue. La mejor forma de sobrevivir es no perder. En esta guerra disparan de verdad y con bala blindada.

En cuanto a lo de que la bolsa está barata, es interesante este artículo de Mark Hulbert de hoy:

How low are P/E ratios?
Commentary: Valuations are low only if you have short memory

En el demuestra lo relativo que es el PER y más cuando se basa en previsiones que casi siempre son más optimistas de lo normal.

http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/valuations-low-only-if-you/story.aspx?guid={6071ABC4-8568-4529-8A87-E182268CE13E}

Comenta que según el método de cálculo del PER, podríamos incluso ver que teniendo en cuenta los beneficios no solo no se estaría barato sino más bien algo caro en el S&P 500.


----------



## belier (24 Oct 2008)

Los que compraron Criterias a crédito, por que se las iban a quitar de las manos, en especial los propios empleados, deben tener la risa floja. Salieron a 5,25€ y ahora están en 2,46€. Esto significa que para recuperar la inversion intereses a un lado, tendrían que subir sólo un 113%. Casi nada. Vaya destrozo. Igual están los de los bonos convertibles del Santander. Deben tener la musiquilla del anuncio dando vuletas por la cabeza todo el día...


----------



## un marronazo (24 Oct 2008)

me incorporo. con pánico veo el futuro : que ha pasao hoy?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

New world record IBEX35 8214puntos...

Alguien da más...?

Saludos, me voy al hilo del Yuri un momento... 

Saludos...


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Oct 2008)

Gato asustado porque no hay rebote....


----------



## TIPOA (24 Oct 2008)

relajaros, ¿por cierto, aqui nadie trabaja??? asi va el pais , luego no os quejeis 

BUENISIMO
YouTube - The special and sexy talent of Amy G


----------



## Skizored (24 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> relajaros, ¿por cierto, aqui nadie trabaja??? asi va el pais , luego no os quejeis
> 
> BUENISIMO
> YouTube - The special and sexy talent of Amy G





No problem, en 6 meses estaremos todos en el INEM


----------



## Halfredico (24 Oct 2008)

Joder,que risas me echo leyendo los tags.... IBEX ANTIPATRIOTA !!!


----------



## SNB4President (24 Oct 2008)

belier dijo:


> Los que compraron Criterias a crédito, por que se las iban a quitar de las manos, en especial los propios empleados, deben tener la risa floja. Salieron a 5,25€ y ahora están en 2,46€. Esto significa que para recuperar la inversion intereses a un lado, tendrían que subir sólo un 113%. Casi nada. Vaya destrozo. Igual están los de los bonos convertibles del Santander. Deben tener la musiquilla del anuncio dando vuletas por la cabeza todo el día...



Yo tengo un familiar que los compró a 5,30€... pero le prometí no reírme...


----------



## zuscu (24 Oct 2008)

No dijo hace 4 días el impresionante profesional de las empresas, señor Pizarro, que era el mejor momento para entrar en bolsa???? Este tío es otro trilero de tres pares de narices, colocado a dedo en todos los sitios y va el tío de listillo, pues pobres de los que le hayan hecho caso.

Y que no salgan con la manida constumbre de decir que todo esto es por culpa de las subprime americanas, si no, vamos, champiñons ligui de cabeza.

PODEMOS.

Salu2 a todos.


----------



## Alexandros (24 Oct 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Gato asustado porque no hay rebote....



Jejeje, Alvin te copio la idea:


¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35?

*-6.36%*​

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hkqqMPPg2VI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hkqqMPPg2VI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## TIPOA (24 Oct 2008)

coño, pues no miente
es el mejor momento para ENTRAR en BOLSA y ver la de ostias que estan cayendo...
oye, que debe de ser entretenido de la leche, ni el boxing ese de mentira que hechan por la tele


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

Yo quiero hacer una reflexión. En estos momentos hay compañías en el IBEX que han incrementado beneficios este año, tienen activos que valen mucho dinero, no tienen deudas y no se dedican a las titulizaciones. ¿cómo es posible que valgan menos en bolsa que sus activos?

podríamos poner como ejemplos a iberdrola o repsol. a esta segunda la sigo bastante, ha ganado un 25% más en la primera mitad del año y ahora mismo vale menos que Cepsa!! da sólo en dividendos un interés de más del 8%. es de locos...
¿creéis que puede quebrar Repsol y que al día siguiente estén las gasolineras cerradas?


----------



## Skizored (24 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> coño, pues no miente
> es el mejor momento para ENTRAR en BOLSA y ver la de ostias que estan cayendo...
> oye, que debe de ser entretenido de la leche, ni el boxing ese de mentira que hechan por la tele



Creo que lo mejor es estar en la calle y ver como llueven bro... que coño agentes de bolsa pa que lo tengo que poner en inglés


----------



## jmslluch (24 Oct 2008)

Si esto sige así el mercado ya no está descontando una recesión, se puede empezar a descontar una depresión, o algo peor, como por ejemplo un default colosal. El PER no sirve de nada, los beneficios se volatilizan en un plis-plas.


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Yo quiero hacer una reflexión. En estos momentos hay compañías en el IBEX que han incrementado beneficios este año, tienen activos que valen mucho dinero, no tienen deudas y no se dedican a las titulizaciones. ¿cómo es posible que valgan menos en bolsa que sus activos?
> 
> podríamos poner como ejemplos a iberdrola o repsol. a esta segunda la sigo bastante, ha ganado un 25% más en la primera mitad del año y ahora mismo vale menos que Cepsa!! da sólo en dividendos un interés de más del 8%. es de locos...
> ¿creéis que puede quebrar Repsol y que al día siguiente estén las gasolineras cerradas?



Con REPSOL no juegues!!!!!!......... que nos quedara a este puto país si cierra Repsol????.....


----------



## Pillao (24 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Pillao a ver si nos haces una predicción de las tuyas...
> 
> Saludos...



Hasta los 7500 no me pronuncio... 

Un saludo


----------



## Delendaestdomus (24 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Yo quiero hacer una reflexión. En estos momentos hay compañías en el IBEX que han incrementado beneficios este año, tienen activos que valen mucho dinero, no tienen deudas y no se dedican a las titulizaciones. ¿cómo es posible que valgan menos en bolsa que sus activos?
> 
> podríamos poner como ejemplos a iberdrola o repsol. a esta segunda la sigo bastante, ha ganado un 25% más en la primera mitad del año y ahora mismo vale menos que Cepsa!! da sólo en dividendos un interés de más del 8%. es de locos...
> ¿creéis que puede quebrar Repsol y que al día siguiente estén las gasolineras cerradas?



Tanto como quebrar, no lo creo en absoluto. Lo que sí que no me extrañaría en absoluto es que el gobierno argentino nacionalice YPF a cambio de nada.


----------



## un marronazo (24 Oct 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> Hasta los 7500 no me pronuncio...
> 
> Un saludo



menuda ostia se esta dando la bolsa a un lado y otro del contienente  ya pueden comenzar pero "de verdad" a refundar el capitalismo  pero como siga bush a la cabeza de este sistema, nos vemos antes de sus elecciones en la puta ruina


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

8224,30 -6,66%


----------



## davinci79 (24 Oct 2008)

8110 a las 11:33 :


----------



## Casiano (24 Oct 2008)

-7,43%¡¡¡¡¡:


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Que se vaaaaa..se vaaaaa....-8% IBEX...CAC -9%


----------



## serdipe (24 Oct 2008)

dios, dios, dios que nos vamos del -6 al -8 en 60 segundos...


----------



## xicomalo (24 Oct 2008)

*8.131,80 -7,71 *


----------



## Ziberan (24 Oct 2008)

Madre mía...

CAC 40: 3.008,95 -301,92	-9,12%	11:35:00


----------



## davinci79 (24 Oct 2008)

Vamos a tocar los 7000 por la mañana.


----------



## Zoibberg (24 Oct 2008)

Joder, me despisto 5 minutos y estamos ya casi en el 8??? :: Si lo dejé a menos de 6'5!!!


----------



## TIPOA (24 Oct 2008)

portada del Times del 87... ¿cual sera la de este año???


----------



## paaq (24 Oct 2008)

No vale la pena mirar las webs de economía, la verdad, por aquí va más en directo.


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

hoy bajan tipos ...


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

Señores, ya está toda la tela cortada por ahora, hemos llegado al objetivo bajista que apuntaba ayer del 2270 en el eurostoxx pero aun no en el S&P que está en 856, bueno, si que lo hemos alcanzado pero sin el volumen necesario que debe acompañar la llegada, así que es muy probable que lo alcancemos esta misma tarde, basta con aguantar en los niveles actuales y esperar a que abran los americanos.

Esta tarde, por lo tanto, abriremos a la baja y es probable que luego rebotemos fuertemente, aunque podría ser que en el Ibex no nos enteremos y acabemos bien abajo, quitando la media hora del final. 

La semana que viene será alcista pero con altibajos, como ya he adelantado estos días, el hecho de haber llegado a los objetivos solo nos deja margen para volver a subir, otra poderosa razón para el rebote es el estar muy cerca de los mínimos del año.

No se que tipo de razones extravagantes nos van a dar los políticos este fin de semana para volver a subir, pero no se preocupen de lo que digan esos tontolhabas, la bolsa hace lo que tiene que hacer con alguna pequeña desviación, con ellos o a pesar de ellos.

No es descartable que esta tarde se nos vaya un poco la mano hacia abajo en algún momento, pero sea lo que sea durará poco.


Edito: este hilo es más dificil de seguir a cada día que pasa, a la que me despisto un poco ya hay más de 5 páginas de comentarios.


----------



## Casiano (24 Oct 2008)

Cinco minutejos y abajo con los 8.000:


----------



## bk001 (24 Oct 2008)

*8127,30*


10 caracteres


----------



## TIPOA (24 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> hoy bajan tipos ...



y suben el pan


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Bienvenidos al nuevo crack de octubre del 2008, si alguien tenia alguna duda...


----------



## skeptik (24 Oct 2008)

Venga, un empujoncito más y perderemos los 8000...

Casi la mitad que hace apenas un año.


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Hoy el hostion va a ser de ordago. Con wall Street subiendo ayer... hoy le toca tozolon enorme, cosa que empeorara el lamentable estado del penoso IBEX.

Ya empiezo a creerme que hoy veremos los 7.000 :


----------



## Nazgulillo (24 Oct 2008)

¿Qué ha sido ese bajonazo tan tremendo? :


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Datos del PIB de UK

Muy mal dato de PIB del tercer trimestre, bajando 0,5 % mucho peor a lo esperado. Peor bajada desde 1990 y primera bajada desde 1992. Cuidado que detrás vamos el resto de la UE, y desgraciadamente España es una de las que peor lo tienen. Muy mal dato para las bolsas.

Edit: este ha sido el causante


----------



## merkerk (24 Oct 2008)

8126 -7,72 11:41


----------



## Paisaje (24 Oct 2008)

8.094,30 716,90 (8,14%)


----------



## serdipe (24 Oct 2008)

a tomar por culo el -8

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 11:43:42	
8.098,80	-8,09


----------



## xicomalo (24 Oct 2008)

*8.098,70 -8,09 * casi casi casi ....


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Estamos en la linea de tiro: IBEX 8051... :


----------



## Ziberan (24 Oct 2008)

8.091,80	-719,40	-8,16%	11:44:17


----------



## Casiano (24 Oct 2008)

Me reafirmo. cinco minutejos y dejamos de ver el 8.000


----------



## bk001 (24 Oct 2008)

a puntito:


----------



## rino (24 Oct 2008)

San 6,77 -14,95%

Y creo que han suspendido la cotización porque no actualiza.

Ya no me hace gracia, me estoy acojonando


----------



## dillei (24 Oct 2008)

el santander parado en -15%


----------



## Ziberan (24 Oct 2008)

CAC 40: 2.979,52 -331,35	-10,01%	11:46:00

Uuuuuufffff... Empieza a asustar, caídas del 10%


----------



## explorador (24 Oct 2008)

vale más que las cierren, ¿donde esta el suelo, o mejor el subsuelo? A las trincheras


----------



## kalvin (24 Oct 2008)

Han cantado bingo


----------



## twetter (24 Oct 2008)

España 35 7998 8006 11:47 <-------ya estamos

edito: primer en postearlo


----------



## jmslluch (24 Oct 2008)

Perdimos el 8000: 7987

11.47


----------



## davinci79 (24 Oct 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lh1v9fI_wyw&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lh1v9fI_wyw&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

798996,80 -9,25%


----------



## serdipe (24 Oct 2008)

rock your body, rock, rock, your body

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 11:47:22	
7.996,60	-9,25


----------



## burbufo (24 Oct 2008)

*7983 11:47*


----------



## shalafi (24 Oct 2008)

A mi lo que no me deja de sorprender es que en hace poco mas de una semana hemos visto la caida mas grande de la historia del IBEX, seguida de la subida mas grande... por si eso fuera poco, la bajada parece que puede dejar de tener el record en breve.


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

PERDIDOS LOS 8.000!!!


----------



## Ziberan (24 Oct 2008)

7.997,30	-813,90	-9,24	11:47:27

Ya está.


----------



## belier (24 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 11:47:47 
7.993,60 -9,28


----------



## Paisaje (24 Oct 2008)

¡¡¡ Han caído los 8000 !!! -9% y pico

Diooooooosss


----------



## Casiano (24 Oct 2008)

8.023¡¡¡ casi, casi
Edito: no hay ser humano que pueda escribir tan rapido. Nos ganan los hechos por goleada.


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Hoy cierran la bolsa fijo...


----------



## feliponII (24 Oct 2008)

buff esto es mucho mucho mas pronunciado que lo del 29 ... que miedo
en 3 dias vamos a bajar de los 10.000 a los 8000 y sigue la sangria

Normalmente en la bolsa existen unos 
elementos que se llaman cuidadores de acciones que suelen ser bancos
pero cuando estos no tienen dinero debido al C.Crunch ... pues el mercado 
es como una caja de grillos no existen reguladores que rebajen el mercado.

No se a donde van a llegar las acciones pero esto tiene muy muy mala pinta ... ademas en nuestro ibex tenemos problemas propios como argentina y el paro que nos putean aun más ...


----------



## Paisaje (24 Oct 2008)

mierdex 35 11:47 : 7.997,80 - 813,40 -(9,23%)


----------



## serdipe (24 Oct 2008)

el 8000 es muy fuerte y rebota


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Joder....que le corten la luz.....!!!!


----------



## shoah (24 Oct 2008)

santander baja un 11% y el ibex un 9%... impresionante


----------



## tinti (24 Oct 2008)

hoy a por los 7400, dolor veo dolor.
saludos


----------



## shoah (24 Oct 2008)

Ya se que lo de los soportes técnicos a estas alturas no es que valga de mucho pero... cual es el siguiente?


----------



## StartingOver (24 Oct 2008)

Hemos caido por debajo de 8000, esto esta en caida libre sin soportes de ningun tipo. Y la bolsa no lleva mas que unas horas abierta, como habra Wall Street mal hoy, esto va a ser una tragedia.

Creo que posiblemente cierren la bolsa hoy antes de tiempo porque esto de seguir asi va a hundirlo todo.


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Oct 2008)

un -20% perdidos en los que va de semana, no esta mal ...


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

El Santander... ojito que pierde los 7 euros...

SANTANDER


----------



## shoah (24 Oct 2008)

Comentario de cárpatos:



> No se trata de no perder la confianza se trata de no perder el dinero.


----------



## merkerk (24 Oct 2008)

8017 11:52


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

no lo puedo creer, más de 2000 puntos en 3 días sin ningún rebote.... es una pasada....


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Oct 2008)

Carpatos, no descarten que se cierren las bolsas ¡¡¡¡¡ :


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Ya estan aqui... :


----------



## Mikado (24 Oct 2008)

La hostia comienza a ser de dimensiones epicas.....


----------



## aterriza como puedas (24 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 11:43:39 h. *Crash 2008*
> 
> El crash de 2008 no ha terminado. Se está atacando el soporte clave de los hedges y las ventas son impresionantes. Atención a las posiciones en el mini del S&P 500 enj el globex, 3700 a la venta y 20 a la compra. Todo el mundo quiere salir por la misma puerta y deprisa. Y lo terrible será que nuestra mente humana en cuanto venga el rebote nos tentará con que a ver si esta es la buena y me la voy a perder...Nos perdemos lo que haga falta, lo que hay que hacer es no perder dinero. No se trata de no perder la confianza se trata de no perder el dinero.



Y un poco más tarde no descarta que cierren las bolsas de seguir esto así.

Bonito homenaje al crash del 29...


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Yo estuve aqui....con vosotros....


----------



## Sargento Highway (24 Oct 2008)

Señores, la porra:


*PORRA 24-10-2008 (a.k.a. Black Friday)*

davinci79 +1%
nachetemari -1,5%
chameleon -3%
Sargento Highway -7% / DOW -5%
TomCat -7.53% / DOW -9,47%
ertitoagus -8%
Wolf -8,9% / DOW -6%
Casiano -8.95%
palpueblo -9.85%


*Hora límite de la porra: 15:00 *


Espero no haberme dejado a nadie


----------



## skeptik (24 Oct 2008)

Free Falling...


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GGmEPj7ofJY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GGmEPj7ofJY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## TIPOA (24 Oct 2008)

los futuros del SP estan bloqueados
NO SE LES PERMITE CAER MAS... asi que dios quiera lo que pase cuando abra...
buf... y si llegamos hoy a los 6000??, no seria imposible no, pero antes cerrraran la bolsa


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Recordad... sera en octubre...

davinci79 +1%
nachetemari -1,5%
chameleon -3%
Sargento Highway -7% / DOW -5%
TomCat -7.53% / DOW -9,47%
ertitoagus -8%
Wolf -8,9% / DOW -6%
Casiano -8.95%
Rocket -9,4%
palpueblo -9.85%


----------



## merkerk (24 Oct 2008)

MINIMO DIARIO 7991,89 :o

ya recuperado...


----------



## bk001 (24 Oct 2008)

davinci79 +1%
nachetemari -1,5%
chameleon -3%
Sargento Highway -7% / DOW -5%
TomCat -7.53% / DOW -9,47%
ertitoagus -8%
Wolf -8,9% / DOW -6%
Casiano -8.95%
Rocket -9,4%
palpueblo -9.85%
bk001 -10%


----------



## un marronazo (24 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Y un poco más tarde no descarta que cierren las bolsas de seguir esto así.
> 
> Bonito homenaje al crash del 29...



es que el crash del 29 fué un dia como hoy? a ver si los lunaticos van a tener razon


----------



## skeptik (24 Oct 2008)

PORRA 24-10-2008 (a.k.a. Black Friday)
My bet: *-8.55* (la del chiste fácil)


----------



## tinti (24 Oct 2008)

PORRA 24-10-2008 (a.k.a. Black Friday)

davinci79 +1%
nachetemari -1,5%
chameleon -3%
Sargento Highway -7% / DOW -5%
TomCat -7.53% / DOW -9,47%
ertitoagus -8%
My bet: -8.55
Wolf -8,9% / DOW -6%
Casiano -8.95%
palpueblo -9.85%
tinti - 11,45 %


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

davinci79 +1%
nachetemari -1,5%
chameleon -3%
Sargento Highway -7% / DOW -5%
TomCat -7.53% / DOW -9,47%
ertitoagus -8%
Wolf -8,9% / DOW -6%
Casiano -8.95%
Rocket -9,4%
palpueblo -9.85%
tonuel -10%
tinti -11,45%



I was here...




Saludos


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

davinci79 +1%
nachetemari -1,5%
chameleon -3%
Sargento Highway -7% / DOW -5%
TomCat -7.53% / DOW -9,47%
ertitoagus -8%
Wolf -8,9% / DOW -6%
Casiano -8.95%
Rocket -9,4%
palpueblo -9.85%
bk001 -10%


----------



## twetter (24 Oct 2008)

El banco de Dinamarca sube los tipos
Banco Nacional aumenta tipos de interés medio punto para fortalecer la corona | Economía


----------



## Zoibberg (24 Oct 2008)

davinci79 +1%
nachetemari -1,5%
chameleon -3%
Sargento Highway -7% / DOW -5%
TomCat -7.53% / DOW -9,47%
ertitoagus -8%
Wolf -8,9% / DOW -6%
Casiano -8.95%
Zoibberg - 9,2 %
palpueblo -9.85%
bk001 -10%


----------



## TIPOA (24 Oct 2008)

davinci79 +1%
nachetemari -1,5%
chameleon -3%
Sargento Highway -7% / DOW -5%
TomCat -7.53% / DOW -9,47%
ertitoagus -8%
Wolf -8,9% / DOW -6%
Zoibberg - 9,2 %
Casiano -8.95%
palpueblo -9.85%
bk001 -10%
TIPOA -14%


----------



## Skizored (24 Oct 2008)

Sargento Highway dijo:


> Señores, la porra:
> 
> 
> *PORRA 24-10-2008 (a.k.a. Black Friday)*
> ...



apuntame un 14%, una de aceitunas y una jarra de cerveza


----------



## nostramo (24 Oct 2008)

Patalea y se resiste en torno a los 8000, un clavo ardiendo, ya lo soltara


----------



## AMIPLIM (24 Oct 2008)

davinci79 +1%
nachetemari -1,5%
chameleon -3%
Sargento Highway -7% / DOW -5%
TomCat -7.53% / DOW -9,47%
ertitoagus -8%
Wolf -8,9% / DOW -6%
Casiano -8.95%
Zoibberg - 9,2 %
AMIPLIM - 9,50%
palpueblo -9.85%
bk001 -10%


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

2 minutos de pausa y que alguien recopile... 




Saludos


----------



## shoah (24 Oct 2008)

santander baja más de un 13.50% y no lo suspenden de cotización...


----------



## belier (24 Oct 2008)

sleepwalk dijo:


> sin Acritud Y Por Desconocimiento ¿cómo Van Las Mapfre's De Ayer?



Mapfre 2,17 -6,47 2,28 2,15	2.673.339 11:43:13


----------



## Skizored (24 Oct 2008)

davinci79 +1%
nachetemari -1,5%
chameleon -3%
Sargento Highway -7% / DOW -5%
TomCat -7.53% / DOW -9,47%
ertitoagus -8%
Wolf -8,9% / DOW -6%
Casiano -8.95%
palpueblo -9.85%
bk001 -10%
TIPOA -14%
Skizored -14,5% (pa no repetir el 14)


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Oct 2008)

porras? me la suda

santander 6,71???? es posible, 15% abajo?


----------



## tasator (24 Oct 2008)

Santander roza el 15 % de caida, tremendo

BSCH (SAN) - Hora : 11:44:46 
bolsamania 6,77 -14,95


----------



## shoah (24 Oct 2008)

de hecho un -14.95


----------



## Nazgulillo (24 Oct 2008)

davinci79 +1%
nachetemari -1,5%
chameleon -3%
Sargento Highway -7% / DOW -5%
TomCat -7.53% / DOW -9,47%
ertitoagus -8%
Wolf -8,9% / DOW -6%
Casiano -8.95%
nazgulillo -9'1% / DOW -7%
Zoibberg - 9,2 %
AMIPLIM - 9,50%
palpueblo -9.85%
bk001 -10%
tinti -11,45 %
TIPOA -14%
skizored -14'5%

Buscáos y corregíos, si me he confundido...


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Yo me esperare apostar a las 15:00....a ver como siguen los futuros del DJ....hay mucha tela que cortar....y una MANO...a la que esperar!!!


----------



## belier (24 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> santander baja más de un 13.50% y no lo suspenden de cotización...



¿Donde se pueden ver las cotizaciones de las empresas en tiempo lo más real posible?

Tanto Eleconomista como bolsamanía me dan 15 minutos y eso es demasiado.


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

Sacyr hipoteca el 66% de Testa para evitar ejecuciones de acciones en Repsol


----------



## shoah (24 Oct 2008)

Cuanto tiene que caer para que la suspendan por dios?


----------



## tinti (24 Oct 2008)

davinci79 +1%
nachetemari -1,5%
chameleon -3%
Sargento Highway -7% / DOW -5%
TomCat -7.53% / DOW -9,47%
ertitoagus -8%
Wolf -8,9% / DOW -6%
Casiano -8.95%
palpueblo -9.85%
bk001 -10%
tinti 11,45 %
TIPOA -14%
Skizored -14,5% (pa no repetir el 14)
__________________


----------



## chemosh (24 Oct 2008)

seacock dijo:


> El Santander pierde un 15% Ow :



¿Candidato a ser inyectado este fin de semana?


----------



## merkerk (24 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> porras? me la suda
> 
> santander 6,71???? es posible, 15% abajo?



clavado en 6,78 esta en tiempo real


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> porras? me la suda
> 
> santander 6,71???? es posible, 15% abajo?



6,77€ -14,95% a las 11:44... 




Saludos


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

los futuros USA están como los ojos de espinete


----------



## lobomalo (24 Oct 2008)

Sargento Highway dijo:


> Señores, la porra:
> 
> 
> *PORRA 24-10-2008 (a.k.a. Black Friday)*
> ...



si joer... apuntame una caida del valor maximo historico mas 0.5


gracias.


----------



## iLuso (24 Oct 2008)

Rozando los sietemiles....

8.051 -8.62%


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Oct 2008)

Mira que si hoy cerrara en positivo, ¿eh?


----------



## shalafi (24 Oct 2008)

Nunca me ha dado por las porras, pero hoy yo creo que batimos el record... visto que el analisis no sirve de mucho voy a optar por la numerologia, como hoy es el mes 10 y dia 24 pues un 10.24 % de caida...


----------



## Paisaje (24 Oct 2008)

davinci79 +1%
nachetemari -1,5%
chameleon -3%
Sargento Highway -7% / DOW -5%
TomCat -7.53% / DOW -9,47%
ertitoagus -8%
Wolf -8,9% / DOW -6%
Casiano -8.95%
palpueblo -9.85%
bk001 -10%
Paisaje -10,25%
tinti 11,45 %
sleepwalk -11,20%
TIPOA -14%
Skizored -14,5% (pa no repetir el 14)


----------



## Snake (24 Oct 2008)

*¿Posible cierre de las bolsas?*

Noticias ibex información ibex



> 24/10/2008 - 11:38 - MADRID, 24 OCT. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Si hubiera sabido que hoy iba a vivir otra jornada bursátil de auténtica pesadilla, no me levanto de la cama. Esto es lo que a buen seguro estarán pensando muchos inversores, que asisten hoy a una nueva sesión de ventas generalizadas. Y es que a esta hora todo cae: bolsas, divisas, materias primas… el miedo ha vuelto a hacer acto de presencia: la crisis financiera asusta ya más que cualquier otra cosa. En España, además, colea todavía el efecto Argentina.
> 
> Con caídas superiores en la mayoría de casos al 7%, los principales índices europeos siguen perdiendo soportes, y las pérdidas que acumulan rondan el 50% desde los máximos históricos que alcanzaron a finales del año pasado. Cabe destacar que nuestro Ibex35 está siendo el que peor comportamiento presenta esta semana, ya que mientras el Dax alemán y el Cac francés aún no han perdido los mínimos anuales que alcanzaron el ya conocido “viernes negro” del 10 de octubre, el selectivo español sí lo ha perdido y tanto ayer como hoy ha vuelto a marcar nuevos mínimos anuales.
> 
> ...


----------



## macvales (24 Oct 2008)

REINCIDENTES - *LA HISTORIA SE REPITE* 

Quién juzgará las razones de conciencia
quién está limpio para condenar la violencia
quién dictará qué valores no son humanos
quién justificará cuando masacren a tus hermanos
quién puede decir dónde el odio empieza
quién es capaz de poner precio a tu cabeza
quién decidirá dónde acaba la cordura
quién te aliviará cuando tus heridas ya no curan.
La historia se repite
los esclavos contra los amos
la historia se repite
los vasallos contra los señores
la historia se repite
los obreros contra los patrones
la historia se repite
pueblos contra imperios... y no va a terminar.

Cuando olvidas la ternura
cuando en sueños pasas miedo
cuando el vivir es tu tortura
cuando de venganza quedas ciego
cuando cavas tu sepultura
Y por una idea cambias tu ego
cuando ves que esto es una locura
y deja de ser un juego. 

::: *24 de octubre *


----------



## merkerk (24 Oct 2008)

Ibex estabilizado de momento, con algo de volumen para la subida


----------



## shoah (24 Oct 2008)

belier dijo:


> ¿Donde se pueden ver las cotizaciones de las empresas en tiempo lo más real posible?
> 
> Tanto Eleconomista como bolsamanía me dan 15 minutos y eso es demasiado.



http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/cp?s=^IBEX

se actualiza en tiempo real, no tienes ni que darle a F5


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

sarkweber dijo:


> Sacyr hipoteca el 66% de Testa para evitar ejecuciones de acciones en Repsol



¿dónde sale eso? !!!!

link!!!!!!!!!!!! :


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Oct 2008)

santander ha tocado 6,71 

Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones

INCREDULOS!!


----------



## spamrakuen (24 Oct 2008)

Mi porra; 11,11 con cierre de bolsa incluido


----------



## Samzer (24 Oct 2008)

Joder el euro está teniendo las bajadas más importantes desde siempre, el desplome es absoluto. :


----------



## wolf45 (24 Oct 2008)

Lo mas real que he encontrado, miradla, es buena:


Cotizacion del IBEX, Cotizaciones del IBEX, Información del IBEX


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

Ahora si que voy a comprar warrants call del Santander, mañana p'arriba... 




Saludos


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

el hambre ya está aqui, las ventas de alimentos caen por primera vez en 20 años en el UK


----------



## Caída a Plomo (24 Oct 2008)

Format MundoFinanciero */Q*


----------



## Nazgulillo (24 Oct 2008)

A ver por favor, que me borráis.

davinci79 +1%
nachetemari -1,5%
chameleon -3%
Sargento Highway -7% / DOW -5%
TomCat -7.53% / DOW -9,47%
ertitoagus -8%
Wolf -8,9% / DOW -6%
Casiano -8.95%
nazgulillo -9'1% / DOW -7%
Zoibberg - 9,2 %
AMIPLIM - 9,50%
palpueblo -9.85%
bk001 -10%
Paisaje -10,25%
sleepwalk -11,20%
tinti -11,45 %
TIPOA -14%
skizored -14'5%


Revisad y corregid, si hay errores...


----------



## wolf45 (24 Oct 2008)

Pronto, pronto tendremos al SAN, al alcance de la mano de los aqui presentes, por 2 duros y una bolsa de pipas


----------



## Holocausto2008 (24 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Ahora si que voy a comprar warrants call del Santander, mañana p'arriba...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No está bien reirse de las miserias ajenas...



Pero sí, es mejor momento...


----------



## shoah (24 Oct 2008)

a cuento esta en euro?

por cierto, parece que empieza a recuperarse, yo creo que cerrara en torno al -5% como ayer mas o menos


----------



## shalafi (24 Oct 2008)

Joder, Paisaje, justo lo posteaste detras de mi y con una centesima de diferencia...


Paisaje dijo:


> davinci79 +1%
> nachetemari -1,5%
> chameleon -3%
> Sargento Highway -7% / DOW -5%
> ...


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Es verdad! Han chapado Wall Street! No se mueve el indicador en tiempo real!!! :

Esto es un crack en TODA REGLA! Se ha quedado paralizado en -482


----------



## shoah (24 Oct 2008)

santander bajando un 16.83%


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (24 Oct 2008)

Joder!! No se puede ir uno a trabajar, ¡lo que me he estado perdiendo!







¿Y esto que esssss???:::


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Oct 2008)

alguien tiene el post ese que decia que el SAN y demas iban a 3 euros o por ahi... lo puse yo, pero ya no lo ecnuentro


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> santander bajando un 16.83%



Casi que mejor me espero a que bajen a 2 euros... 



Saludos


----------



## EL FARAON (24 Oct 2008)

Hoy es un gran día para atiborrarse de palomitas


----------



## aterriza como puedas (24 Oct 2008)

¿Porqué hay que solicitar repetidamente las cosas más lógicas y de sentido común?.

Por favor, los aficionados a las porras abrid un hilo específico y ponerlas ahí, o este hilo se desmierda por completo.

POR FAVOR!!!!


----------



## zumbido (24 Oct 2008)

Lo mejor es que, en este momento, ni el pais ni el mundo dan ninguna noticia del ibex en sus titulares. La bolsa cae un 10% y los medios acallando la noticia.


----------



## Nazgulillo (24 Oct 2008)

Me estáis tocando ya los cojones, *NO ME BORRÉIS JODER.*

davinci79 +1%
nachetemari -1,5%
chameleon -3%
Sargento Highway -7% / DOW -5%
TomCat -7.53% / DOW -9,47%
ertitoagus -8%
Wolf -8,9% / DOW -6%
Casiano -8.95%
nazgulillo -9'1% / DOW -7%
Zoibberg - 9,2 %
AMIPLIM - 9,50%
palpueblo -9.85%
bk001 -10%
shalafi -10.24% 
Paisaje -10,25%
spamrakuen -11,11%
sleepwalk -11,20%
tinti -11,45 %
TIPOA -14%
skizored -14'5%


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

A ZP le dan silla en la reunión del G8 para que de sombra al botijo que la reunión va a estar calentita.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (24 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> santander bajando un 16.83%



Y lo que le queda. Creo que a alguien se lo van a dejar como al de un papión


----------



## Paisaje (24 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> Lo mas real que he encontrado, miradla, es buena:
> Cotizacion del IBEX, Cotizaciones del IBEX, Información del IBEX



Molan los números grandotes, pero...
Lo bueno de la página de Ibex-Yahoo es que la pestaña (Firefox) se actualiza también, mostrando así puede uno ser el más rápido en postear en cuanto hayan caído los 7.000 

Ibex Yahoo


----------



## shoah (24 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Casi que mejor me espero a que bajen a 2 euros...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Te lo iba a sugerir cuando has dicho que ibas a comprar


----------



## zumbido (24 Oct 2008)

Una pregunta de novato ¿cuanto ha de caer un valor porcentualmente para que suspendan su cotización?


----------



## wolf45 (24 Oct 2008)

LD, si que informa del desastre


----------



## wolf45 (24 Oct 2008)

esta tambien informa

El Confidencial - Portada .:. Diario de Información y opinión on-line


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Son sueños mios o han cortado la cotización de futuros de WS????.....

: : :


----------



## shoah (24 Oct 2008)

zumbido dijo:


> Una pregunta de novato ¿cuanto ha de caer un valor porcentualmente para que suspendan su cotización?



Ni idea, pero a mi tb me interesa, a ver si alguien contesta


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Son sueños mios o han cortado la cotización de futuros de WS????.....
> 
> : : :



No, no es un sueño... han chapado los futuros... viendo la escabechina en europa.
*
CRACK BURSATIL!*

Edito... los acaban de abrir, vuelven a moverse... *hacia ABAJO.*


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (24 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> ¿Porqué hay que solicitar repetidamente las cosas más lógicas y de sentido común?.
> 
> Por favor, los aficionados a las porras abrid un hilo específico y ponerlas ahí, o este hilo se desmierda por completo.
> 
> POR FAVOR!!!!



Creo que llevas razón... las porras solo son para pasar el rato y ocupan demasiado en el hilo. Se puede abrir uno diario paralelo ¿no?


----------



## iLuso (24 Oct 2008)

Esto si que es un soporte



> El futuro del S&P 500 está bloqueado por haber llegado a su limite de bajada diaria en Globex. No se puede vender más abajo del nivel actual, hay más de 5.000 contratos a la venta, y solo se mueve por los que compran a 855,25, apostando a que cuando se levante la suspensión puede recuperar.



CArpatos dixi


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Son sueños mios o han cortado la cotización de futuros de WS????.....
> 
> : : :



están en el límite de caída y por eso están bloqueados en principio hasta apertura del mercado


----------



## wolf45 (24 Oct 2008)

El Ibex no actualiza, lo han cortado???


CRACK TOTAL?????


----------



## Paisaje (24 Oct 2008)

Nazgulillo dijo:


> Me estáis tocando ya los cojones, *NO ME BORRÉIS JODER.*



Perdona, las páginas van tan rápido que se queda gente atrás al copypastear la porra.

Y ánimo, Nazgulillo, que ya ganaste una porra del IBEX hace unos meses ¿Te acuerdas?


----------



## Snake (24 Oct 2008)

El Santander ha bajado esta semana un 30%... por qué no se abren 20 hilos avisando de su inminente quiebra como pasó con ING?


----------



## shoah (24 Oct 2008)

Es gracioso eso de que no dejen caer los futuros mas de un % je je... a ver cuando abre WS (si abre) como se comporta...

PD: me ha dado fallo el foro un momento y crei que me daba algo je je je... menos mal que el servidor responde


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Oct 2008)

bueno, ahi va, acaba de ponerlo la cnmv.... y no he podido resistirme:

igual tiene algo que ver?




ahora en serio:




cnmv
busqueda por 5 ultimos dias
hoy
hechos relevantes


p.s. hay mas


----------



## Nazgulillo (24 Oct 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> Perdona, las páginas van tan rápido que se queda gente atrás al copypastear la porra.
> 
> Y ánimo, Nazgulillo, que ya ganaste una porra del IBEX hace unos meses ¿Te acuerdas?



Es que lo han hecho ya como dos o tres veces xD

Sí me acuerdo sí. Mil perdones por el exabrupto  . He abierto un hilo aparte, que han pedido aquí que no desvirtuemos éste.


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

iLuso dijo:


> Esto si que es un soporte
> 
> 
> 
> CArpatos dixi



Para que tener soportes si podemos ponerlos nosotros mismos????..........


----------



## TIPOA (24 Oct 2008)

Joder, el DAX un -10,4%


----------



## NosTrasladamus (24 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos: Ahora mismo:


> Hoy destacamos
> 
> Situación Intradía
> Cierre bolsas
> Rumores intensos de que Wall Street podría no abrir sus puertas. No se si son verdad o no, pero el rumor corre como la pólvora.



:::


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

12:15 LOS MERCADOS PODRÍAN CERRAR DURANTE UNA SEMANA 
Nouriel Roubini 





El prestigioso economista Nouriel Roubini comentó ayer en la conferencia Hedge 2008, que estamos viendo el comienzo de la ejecución de partes de hedge funds y que no sería sorprendente si las autoridades necesitan cerrar los mercados durante una o dos semanas


----------



## iLuso (24 Oct 2008)

Joder, si no abre WS.... peor que en el 29 ::


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Roubini....andaba con toda la razón....este hombre es mi otro ídolo junto a mi gran maestro SNB...


----------



## shoah (24 Oct 2008)

en el 29 no cerró ni un dia?


----------



## Paisaje (24 Oct 2008)

Hilo Oficial PORRA Ibex día 24

by Nazgulillo


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Oct 2008)

coño, se esta cumpliendo todo!


----------



## TIPOA (24 Oct 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> Hilo Oficial PORRA Ibex día 24
> 
> by Nazgulillo



coño, podemos abrir otro 
Hilo Oficial A LA PORRA EL IBEX


----------



## Mosqueado (24 Oct 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> Molan los números grandotes, pero...
> Lo bueno de la página de Ibex-Yahoo es que la pestaña (Firefox) se actualiza también, mostrando así puede uno ser el más rápido en postear en cuanto hayan caído los 7.000
> 
> Ibex Yahoo




Buenísimo. Ya tengo divertimento hoy en el trabajo.


----------



## Deudor (24 Oct 2008)

Según la normativa de la CMNV, se puede suspender la cotización de un valor, cuando pierde más del 15 %. El valor no se mueve si no hay cruce de operaciones, y el cierre de la bolsa se produce cuando hay acciones suspendidas de cotización y el volumen es bajo.
De momento no hay acciones suspendidas de cotización.
Es más el rumor de que el DJ no abra, que el posible cierre de aqui.
Igual nos hace pupa.


----------



## EL FARAON (24 Oct 2008)

Solbes no metas mas dinero en la bolsa que nos vas a llevar a la ruinaaaaaaa.


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

Estoy seguro que veremos los 5€ del SAN


----------



## shoah (24 Oct 2008)

¿Como le sentaria al ibex que WS no abriera?


----------



## Blanche du Bois (24 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> bueno, ahi va, acaba de ponerlo la cnmv.... y no he podido resistirme:
> 
> igual tiene algo que ver?
> 
> ...



Pues no entiendo. En "Informe Semanal", hace 6 días, salía diciendo nuestro Napoleón financiero que una de las cosas a las que ellos dedicaban todas las horas que hicieran falta y alguna más era a la evaluación y control del riesgo : ¿Será que sus analistas tienen la productividad intelectual de un oligofrénico?


----------



## aterriza como puedas (24 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 12:22:16 h. *Pánico*
> 
> Me llegan informaciones de varias mesas de cuenta propia de bancos grandes europeos, que me comentan que las mesas de opciones exóticas han tirado la toalla esta mañana y son las que han provocado el desplome. Muchas entidades me hablan de pérdida total del control. Algunas entidades podrían estar pidiendo el cierre del mercado si las cosas volvieran a empeorar más adelante. La situación es totalmente excepcional. No puedo revelar mis fuentes pero son bancos europeos muy grandes.



Y propongo que el Lunes próximo esté prohibido por ley vender acciones, solo se puede comprar. Y punto.


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> ¿Como le sentaria al ibex que WS no abriera?




Abriran


----------



## Samzer (24 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> en el 29 no cerró ni un dia?



1 semana si no recuerdo mal.

Edito: Eso fueron los bancos, WS ni idea.


----------



## TIPOA (24 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> ¿Como le sentaria al ibex que WS no abriera?



yo creo que si ellos no abren, aqui la cierran tambien, aqui y en toda europa


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Oct 2008)

voy corriendo al banco y luego al cajero




a pagar el iva! ;-)


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

Blanche du Bois dijo:


> Pues no entiendo. En "Informe Semanal", hace 6 días, salía diciendo nuestro Napoleón financiero que una de las cosas a las que ellos dedicaban todas las horas que hicieran falta y alguna más era a la evaluación y control del riesgo : ¿Será que sus analistas tienen la productividad intelectual de un oligofrénico?



La conclusión debería ser que ahora ud. puede evaluar correctamente cada discurso del señor Botín.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (24 Oct 2008)

Mas Cárpatos:



> iTRAXX Crossover [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Totalmente fuera de control, cotiza a 920, pulverizando totalmente el máximo histórico anterior, es decir 354 puntos por encima del nivel del 1 de octubre y teniendo en cuenta que lo normal sería estar en 250. Ahora mismo hay que pagar casi 920.000 euros al año para asegurar una cartera de deuda europea de 10 millones de euros de calidad baja.


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

nbc El Mundo Contra Las Cuerdas Ataque Financiero A Gran Escala


----------



## explorador (24 Oct 2008)

joder si hemos recuperado los 8200 puntos de que os quejais


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder como ves el panorama??????


----------



## shalafi (24 Oct 2008)

De todos modos, aun sin tener hoy en cuenta. Con el cierre de ayer el IBEX ha caido mas de un 50% en lo que va de año... eso es como que mucho.


----------



## chemosh (24 Oct 2008)

¿Comienza el corralito?


----------



## explorador (24 Oct 2008)

sera Bin Laden quien ataca al mundo financiero?


----------



## Atomic Garden (24 Oct 2008)

Joer, yo ya me acabo de ventilar una bolsa de cacahuetes... ¡de los de pelar! :-D Habrá que ir pensando en sacar la bolsa de pipas...

Por cierto, ¿alguien puede explicar lo de "la mano de dios"?


----------



## Burbujeador (24 Oct 2008)

Ahi una diferencia con las anteriores caidas y es la locura de las monedas.

Tanto euro como libra estan cayendo barbaridades dia a dia, alguién esta sacando dinero a marchas forzadas de las bolsas europeas y no para meterlos en bolsa americana.

Movimientos de 3 o 4 % diario son increibles, pensemos en como afecta eso a todos.

Por cierto el petroleo a tomar por culo, increible deflación a lo bestia.


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Mulder como ves el panorama??????



Hace un rato dije que ya habíamos llegado a objetivos y que podríamos bajar algo más. El stoxx ha llegado hoy hasta 2173 y ahora va por 2246, pasar claramente al alza el 2270 será el punto de partida del rebote.

No duden de que habrá rebote, en un contexto como este veo estúpido cerrar las bolsas, el 'más dificil todavía' vendrá dentro de 1 semana.


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

La desconfianza internacional sobre la deuda rusa se dispara a 1.000 puntos básicos


----------



## un marronazo (24 Oct 2008)

Atomic Garden dijo:


> Joer, yo ya me acabo de ventilar una bolsa de cacahuetes... ¡de los de pelar! :-D Habrá que ir pensando en sacar la bolsa de pipas...
> 
> Por cierto, ¿alguien puede explicar lo de "la mano de dios"?




jejeje el gobierno usa comprando to lo que cae, a troche y moche, cuando se acerca el cierre de la bolsa


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Oct 2008)

¿Y si hoy cerráramos en positivo, eh?


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (24 Oct 2008)

Blanche du Bois dijo:


> Pues no entiendo. En "Informe Semanal", hace 6 días, salía diciendo nuestro Napoleón financiero que una de las cosas a las que ellos dedicaban todas las horas que hicieran falta y alguna más era a la evaluación y control del riesgo : ¿Será que sus analistas tienen la productividad intelectual de un oligofrénico?



Eso significa que la morosidad del SAN es del 4 y pico %????????????::

mamma mia


----------



## Sylar (24 Oct 2008)

Burbujeador dijo:


> Ahi una diferencia con las anteriores caidas y es la locura de las monedas.
> 
> Tanto euro como libra estan cayendo barbaridades dia a dia, alguién esta sacando dinero a marchas forzadas de las bolsas europeas y no para meterlos en bolsa americana.



Para meterlo en deuda del tesoro americano?


----------



## belier (24 Oct 2008)

Atomic Garden dijo:


> Joer, yo ya me acabo de ventilar una bolsa de cacahuetes... ¡de los de pelar! :-D Habrá que ir pensando en sacar la bolsa de pipas...
> 
> Por cierto, ¿alguien puede explicar lo de "la mano de dios"?



Aqui tienes una eplicación:

Working Group on Financial Markets - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Julito (24 Oct 2008)

Joder!!!!


Menuda subida está teniendo...


----------



## Deudor (24 Oct 2008)

Hasta los mismísimos de los Hedge Funds, espero que pierdan hasta los dientes.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (24 Oct 2008)

Atomic Garden dijo:


> Joer, yo ya me acabo de ventilar una bolsa de cacahuetes... ¡de los de pelar! :-D Habrá que ir pensando en sacar la bolsa de pipas...
> 
> Por cierto, ¿alguien puede explicar lo de "la mano de dios"?



Mírate este artículo de la wikipedia:
Working Group on Financial Markets - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PANTOJO (24 Oct 2008)

Coñosssss, yo toda la mañana fuera mae mía lo que me he perdido, y yo que pensaba que no bajaría hoy + del 2%

Hay va un chistecito que me encanta que le va al pelo, visto lo visto me lo coloco ya de firma


----------



## aterriza como puedas (24 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 12:31:57 h. *Globex*
> 
> Recuerdo que los futuros del S&P están bloqueados por debajo, tras llegar a límite de venta, no se puede vender por debajo de 855,25. El límite de Nasdaq 100 es de 85 puntos y baja 77,50, está a punto de pararse, el del Dow es de 550 y lo acaba de tocar, así que bloqueado también.



La Mano de Dios se le llama al Plunge Protection Team (PPT). Es un comité que durante mucho tiempo todo el mundo sabía más o menos que existía pero nadie confirmaba nada. Un poco antes de que Greenspan acabara su mandato reconoció (a su manera) que efectivamente ese equipo de intervención rápida existía. Se ocupa de salvar a las bolsas en el último momento y de impedir en lo posible caídas espectaculares (de las subidas irracionales no se ocupa, esas están bien).


----------



## Carnivale (24 Oct 2008)

Rusia cierra el garito.


----------



## iLuso (24 Oct 2008)

Crash 2008

De Cárpatos



> Me llegan informaciones de varias mesas de cuenta propia de bancos grandes europeos, que me comentan que las mesas de opciones exóticas han tirado la toalla esta mañana y son las que han provocado el desplome. Muchas entidades me hablan de pérdida total del control. Algunas entidades podrían estar pidiendo el cierre del mercado si las cosas volvieran a empeorar más adelante. La situación es totalmente excepcional. No puedo revelar mis fuentes pero son bancos europeos muy grandes.
> 
> El itraxx totalmente fuera de control, cotiza a 920, pulverizando totalmente el máximo histórico anterior, es decir 354 puntos por encima del nivel del 1 de octubre y teniendo en cuenta que lo normal sería estar en 250. Ahora mismo hay que pagar casi 920.000 euros al año para asegurar una cartera de deuda europea de 10 millones de euros de calidad baja.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deudor (24 Oct 2008)

Lo de Rusia, no cuenta, están acostumbrados a que les cierren y abran el parqué cuando les apetezca. 
Cuando cierre el DAX, me acojonaré.


----------



## EL FARAON (24 Oct 2008)

Julito dijo:


> Joder!!!!
> 
> 
> Menuda subida está teniendo...



Esta cogiendo aire para esta tarde y seguir cabando hacia abajo.


----------



## Nazgulillo (24 Oct 2008)

El ibex35 pierde un 6% y me parece poco, ¿es grave doctor?


----------



## nachetemari (24 Oct 2008)

Es momento de reconocerle a TOCHOVISTA que dijo que sería en octubre....


*Gran tochovista dinos algo!!!*


----------



## Julito (24 Oct 2008)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Esta cogiendo aire para esta tarde y seguir cabando hacia abajo.




Por mucho que nos duela, hoy no bajamos de 8.250.

PD: Ójala me lleve un OWNED.


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

*SERÁ EN OCTUBRE...*



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (24 Oct 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> Mulder, cómo te preparo el OWNED de hoy, sólo o con leche  .
> 
> ...



Un poquito de yalodeciayoismo, esto se va a tomar viento. Que tal lo ha hecho Mulder? 
Pd. Ya tengo el Tom Tom _porsiaca_


----------



## aterriza como puedas (24 Oct 2008)

El Mini del DJ en el Globex ya ha tocado el mínimo y lo suspenden.

Rusia cierra su bolsa (será noticia el día que la abran).

Fuente: Cárpatos


----------



## CARRETILLERO (24 Oct 2008)

Julito dijo:


> Joder!!!!
> 
> 
> Menuda subida está teniendo...



Subida en vertical... Esto es una locura.

Lo mismo hasta cierra en positivo. La volatilidad es brutal, me da que algunos están jugando y se lo pasan de puta madre.

Lo que está pasando augura una noticia política o económica de suma importancia. Alguien se atreve a alguna hipótesis?

Las mías: 
- La OPEP va a a restringir a lo bestia la producción de petróleo.
- Posible inicio de una guerra con Irán.
- Otro país a la quiebra


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

Alguien me dijo ayer que no creería en mis análisis hasta que no metiera dinero. El problema es que en un mercado loco como este lo mejor es estar fuera y esperar a que escampe.

Nada de aprovechar rebotes ni ese tipo de jugadas, hay que estar fuera y tener el líquido disponible para el momento del suelo, es en ese momento cuando hay que comprar. Entrar con un mercado así posibilita ganar, pero si en un momento dado todos quieren salir por la misma puerta a la vez no ganas y eso es lo que está sucediendo ahora mismo.


----------



## Deudor (24 Oct 2008)

¿Como se decía?

¿Rebote de gato muerto?


----------



## moboncio (24 Oct 2008)

el futuro del sp ya lleva un rato sin cotizar


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

Otra cosa que me está espantando mucho de la bolsa estos días es la falta de liquidez tan grande que hay, está todo el mundo sacando la pasta y poniendo los pies en polvorosa.

Antes de agosto el stoxx tenía el libro de ordenes con cifras de 4 dígitos en cada precio, hoy lo habitual es que sean 3 y en horas bajas 2. Es tremendo.


----------



## davinci79 (24 Oct 2008)

SNB está acertando en todo. Nada volverá a ser lo que era. La confianza está totalmente perdida.


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

moboncio dijo:


> el futuro del sp ya lleva un rato sin cotizar



Según mi broker está en modo: Auction

¿subasta? ¿se lo están subastando al mejo postor?


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

CARRETILLERO dijo:


> Subida en vertical... Esto es una locura.
> 
> Lo mismo hasta cierra en positivo. La volatilidad es brutal, me da que algunos están jugando y se lo pasan de puta madre.
> 
> ...



1,5 millones de barriles menos creo... 




Saludos


----------



## Dazis (24 Oct 2008)

pero como coño podeis leer tan rapido, que no puedo ni comer palomitas, vaya espectaculazo. Me voy a buscar los niños al cole.


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Otra cosa que me está espantando mucho de la bolsa estos días es la falta de liquidez tan grande que hay, está todo el mundo sacando la pasta y poniendo los pies en polvorosa.



No es falta de liquidez... es un tonto el último... 



Saludos


----------



## aterriza como puedas (24 Oct 2008)

CARRETILLERO dijo:


> - La OPEP va a a restringir a lo bestia la producción de petróleo.



La OPEP ya ha decidido restringir la producción en 1,5 millones de b/d desde el 1 de Noviembre. El petroleo ha reaccionado bajando $4. ¿No es acojonante?.


----------



## TomCat (24 Oct 2008)

iLuso dijo:


> Joder, si no abre WS.... peor que en el 29 ::



No, porque no se nota. Si no abre, no salen las caidas por la tele :o

Si no abre wall street, alucino, pero de verdad.


----------



## AMIPLIM (24 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> 1,5 millones de barriles menos creo...
> Saludos



Pero en lugar de subir el precio, se ha derrumbado, se lee como una recesión a nivel mundial, acojonante la verdad


----------



## Julito (24 Oct 2008)

TomCat dijo:


> No, porque no se nota. Si no abre, no salen las caidas por la tele :o
> 
> Si no abre wall street, alucino, pero de verdad.



Sinceramente, como WS no abra, comienza el apocalipsis.


----------



## davinci79 (24 Oct 2008)

El euro se paga a 1.258, como bajemos los tipos...


----------



## wolf45 (24 Oct 2008)

AMIPLIM dijo:


> Pero en lugar de subir el precio, se ha derrumbado, se lee como una recesión a nivel mundial, acojonante la verdad




Es un arecesion mundial, jamas habia oido, que al restringir la produccion, bajara el precio barril, es una locura, eso es que preveen una demanda incluso inferior al recorte


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

AMIPLIM dijo:


> Pero en lugar de subir el precio, se ha derrumbado, se lee como una recesión a nivel mundial, acojonante la verdad




A mi tambien me ha sorprendido la bajada del crudo despues del recorte...eso indica lo mal que estan las cosas.....y nadie se salva....


----------



## Julito (24 Oct 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> El euro se paga a 1.258, como bajemos los tipos...



Menuda putada!!!

Con la de cosas que estaba comprando en USA...


----------



## nachetemari (24 Oct 2008)

Pensábamos que era un burbuja a nivel de construcción español....y al final es una puta BURBUJA PLANETARIA DEL COPÓN

Cuando venga el meteorito la pincha y a tomar por culo tó.


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

se espera conferencia de bush en unas horas, antes de la apertura del mercado :::


----------



## Paisaje (24 Oct 2008)

Dazis dijo:


> Me voy a buscar los niños al cole.



Yo también, y a comer cocido a casa de la suegra. 
A las_ tres y media_ de postre un Banana Split versión WS 
y de merendar, a eso de las cinco y media ¡¡¡Palomitas para todos!!!


----------



## Deudor (24 Oct 2008)

Y que me decis del curioso movimiento:
Banco Central de Dinamarca sube 0,5 puntos. de 5 a 5,5.
Curioso.


----------



## Nazgulillo (24 Oct 2008)

Julito dijo:


> Menuda putada!!!
> 
> Con la de cosas que estaba comprando en USA...



Mientras el precio en USA + Gastos de envío me salga más barato que comprar aquí, yo seguiré comprando allí... como si es un céntimo más barato. Sólo por joder a todos esas empresas asquerosas que siguen empeñadas en que un producto que allí cuesta 200$, aquí cuesta 200€.


----------



## un marronazo (24 Oct 2008)

sarkweber dijo:


> se espera conferencia de bush en unas horas, antes de la apertura del mercado :::



enlace please


----------



## davinci79 (24 Oct 2008)

Lo peor de todo es que lo que vemos hoy en las bolsas lo veremos el año que viene en las calles, lo sentiremos, así que imaginaros lo que nos va a tocar vivir.


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Era de esperar una salida al ruedo de Mr. Bush......Hay que calmar las cosas.....que anunciara????.....Estado de excepción????.....elecciones pospuestas hasta nueva orden???....

Hagan juego....


----------



## TIPOA (24 Oct 2008)

los pre-markets 
CHAPAOS
*No Pre-Market trades have been reported for this security.*


----------



## CARRETILLERO (24 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> La OPEP ya ha decidido restringir la producción en 1,5 millones de b/d desde el 1 de Noviembre. El petroleo ha reaccionado bajando $4. ¿No es acojonante?.



Ahora mismo, las leyes del mercado no sirven para nada que no sea limpiarse el culo con ellas.

En una economía 'financierizada' la ley de oferta y demanda no existe. 

Ni la subida del precio del petróleo se debía al "peak-oil" ni la bajada a la recesión mundial. Todo es un tema financiero y monetario.

Si alguien de verdad lo entiende un poco, que me lo explique, porque yo no entiendo nada.


----------



## Tupper (24 Oct 2008)

sarkweber dijo:


> se espera conferencia de bush en unas horas, antes de la apertura del mercado :::



Otra más ??!!

Cuántas conferencias estas de urgencia ha hecho este tío ya?

Alguien duda que ganará, digo arrasará, Obama?


----------



## Nazgulillo (24 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Era de esperar una salida al ruedo de Mr. Bush......Hay que calmar las cosas.....que anunciara????.....Estado de excepción????.....elecciones pospuestas hasta nueva orden???....
> 
> Hagan juego....



Declarará estado de fuerza mayor, el dólar se irá a tomar por culo, instaurarán el amero y sólo se librarán los que hayan invertido en francos franceses


----------



## Amon_Ra (24 Oct 2008)

Aportare me porra dado que ayer a primera hora puse que caeria un 4,5% y no fui incluido 

sin muchos datos vistos solo una cotizacion aventuro un 8,4% de bajada .
espero esta vez ser incluido.
saludos


----------



## Freeman (24 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> los pre-markets
> CHAPAOS
> *No Pre-Market trades have been reported for this security.*



:: Jodeeeer... En el curro la semana que viene me envian a Alemania hasta final de año. Pintan bastos en todas partes, pero ya no se si quedarme ahi ya por si acaso 

Por cierto, 13:00: _8.233,80 _*-577,40 (-6,55%) * Hemos rebotado en el 8000, parece que dentro del hundimiento está tomando algo de aire


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Oct 2008)

Yo como compré un futuro en 8000-7xxx me lo estoy pasando pipa, asi que apuesto porque cerramos en positivo.


----------



## Nazgulillo (24 Oct 2008)

Amon_Ra dijo:


> Aportare me porra dado que ayer a primera hora puse que caeria un 4,5% y no fui incluido
> 
> sin muchos datos vistos solo una cotizacion aventuro un 8,4% de bajada .
> espero esta vez ser incluido.
> saludos



Vete al hilo correspondiente y apúntate tú mismo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/84416-porra-ibex35-24-10-2008-a.html


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> enlace please



TV Americana NBC


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

CARRETILLERO dijo:


> Si alguien de verdad lo entiende un poco, que me lo explique, porque yo no entiendo nada.



Se trata de que al no existir nada que respalde al propio dinero todo se sustenta en la confianza y ahora la confianza ha desaparecido. Hace 30 años que el dinero dejó de estar respaldado en oro y ahí fue donde la cagamos.


----------



## Antoine de la Foiegrás (24 Oct 2008)

Esto es malo ¿no?.


----------



## Amon_Ra (24 Oct 2008)

Nazgulillo dijo:


> Declarará estado de fuerza mayor, el dólar se irá a tomar por culo, instaurarán el amero y sólo se librarán los que hayan invertido en francos franceses



Me parece un poco dificil invertir en Francos frraceses ,primero tendrian que salirse y eliminar el Euro digo yo no?.

No seran Francos suizos lo que quisiste decir?


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Se trata de que al no existir nada que respalde al propio dinero todo se sustenta en la confianza y ahora la confianza ha desaparecido. Hace 30 años que el dinero dejó de estar respaldado en oro y ahí fue donde la cagamos.



Muy bien resumido Mulder


----------



## un marronazo (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Se trata de que al no existir nada que respalde al propio dinero todo se sustenta en la confianza y ahora la confianza ha desaparecido. Hace 30 años que el dinero dejó de estar respaldado en oro y ahí fue donde la cagamos.



sip, creo sinceramente aunque debo confesar mi ignorancia, que no tardamos na en volver al patrón oro


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

Cae un 9% el euro/yen 
El mercado de divisas está en ebullición. El yen japonés es el gran ganador con una revalorización frente al dólar y el euro cercana al 10%. La libra y la divisa comunitaria son, por el contrario, los grandes perdedores de la jornada. La moneda única ha perdido el nivel de los 1,26 dólares y se sitúa en el nivel más bajo desde octubre de 2006.


----------



## bk001 (24 Oct 2008)

A lo mejor pasamos al patrón OJIVAS NUCLEARES


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

Aquí vamos a volver al patrón hostias... :o



Saludos


----------



## Nazgulillo (24 Oct 2008)

Amon_Ra dijo:


> Me parece un poco dificil invertir en Francos frraceses ,primero tendrian que salirse y eliminar el Euro digo yo no?.
> 
> No seran Francos suizos lo que quisiste decir?



No, no, francos *franceses*   

Hal Turner muestra el Amero


----------



## CARRETILLERO (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Se trata de que al no existir nada que respalde al propio dinero todo se sustenta en la confianza y ahora la confianza ha desaparecido. Hace 30 años que el dinero dejó de estar respaldado en oro y ahí fue donde la cagamos.



Vale, hasta ahí lo entiendo, pero ¿Por qué baja el petróleo? Si el dólar no está respaldado en oro y la gente no confía en él, el petróleo debería valer más dólares, no? 

¿No hay un patrón oro "negro"?

Por favor, algún gurú del foro que me ilumine. Venga, sé que estais ahí...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

Amon_Ra dijo:


> Me parece un poco dificil invertir en Francos frraceses ,primero tendrian que salirse y eliminar el Euro digo yo no?.
> 
> No seran Francos suizos lo que quisiste decir?



Creo que la cara sonriente del final, es exactamente por tu explicación... 

Saludos...


----------



## Pepillo (24 Oct 2008)

Nazgulillo dijo:


> Mientras el precio en USA + Gastos de envío me salga más barato que comprar aquí, yo seguiré comprando allí... como si es un céntimo más barato. Sólo por joder a todos esas empresas asquerosas que siguen empeñadas en que un producto que allí cuesta 200$, aquí cuesta 200€.



Es que como siga cayendo el euro a esta velocidad, acabarán teniendo razón.


----------



## Pakirrín (24 Oct 2008)

*"Rumores intensos de que Wall Street podría no abrir sus puertas. No se si son verdad o no, pero el rumor corre como la pólvora"*


Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets



.
.
.
.
.


.


----------



## bolvir (24 Oct 2008)

El patron LATUN está ahora mismo en un 2X1 en el Carreful. Vamos ha hacer acopio y que sea el nuevo referente


----------



## Nazgulillo (24 Oct 2008)

Pepillo dijo:


> Es que como siga cayendo el euro a esta velocidad, acabarán teniendo razón.



Hombre al final sí, pero cuando estaba el euro a 1'50 dollars bien que seguían empeñados en el 1:1... Sobre todo en temas de electrónica.

Por cierto el ibex vuelve al -7%.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

Pakirrín dijo:


> *"Rumores intensos de que Wall Street podría no abrir sus puertas. No se si son verdad o no, pero el rumor corre como la pólvora"*
> 
> 
> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets
> ...



Llegas muy tarde.... muy muy tarde con esa noticia... 

Saludos...


----------



## Burney (24 Oct 2008)

Hace un momento he comprado Dogis a 0,71 €. 

Hagan el favor de echar unos rezos por mi...


----------



## Pepillo (24 Oct 2008)

sarkweber dijo:


> se espera conferencia de bush en unas horas, antes de la apertura del mercado :::



Será para comunicar al mundo que al final ZP si que asistirá a la reunión


----------



## iLuso (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hace 30 años que el dinero dejó de estar respaldado en oro y ahí fue donde la cagamos.



Te aconsejo leer a Galbraith. En la economía actual, el patrón oro no tiene ningún sentido...


----------



## Skizored (24 Oct 2008)

No hay nada, el oro tampoco tiene nada que lo sustente, antiguamente tenia utilidad, pero sin contar el ornamental el oro no se come, es mas util el acero que el oro, veremos como todos los que se han cargado de lingotes tendran que compartir el bocata de tochos con el de lingotes.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (24 Oct 2008)

oye, hoy es viernes 24 de octubre y creo, que el crack del 29 fue el viernes 24 de octubre de 1929..... acojonante, verdad????


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Hace un momento he comprado Dogis a 0,71 €.
> 
> Hagan el favor de echar unos rezos por mi...



Padre nuestro que estas en los cielos
Santificado sea tu nombre...



Saludos...


----------



## Amon_Ra (24 Oct 2008)

Antoine de la Foiegrás dijo:


> Esto es malo ¿no?.



Porque tiene que serlo si se adopta la mentalidad del avatar que llevas es buenisimo.


----------



## Pakirrín (24 Oct 2008)

Pepillo dijo:


> Será para comunicar al mundo que al final ZP si que asistirá a la reunión




*DIOOSSS!! 24 DE OCTUBRE.... *



*EL DIA DE LA BESTIA!!*


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Hace un momento he comprado Dogis a 0,71 €.
> 
> Hagan el favor de echar unos rezos por mi...



Sin problema hamijo...



Ahí los tienes... 












Saludos


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

iLuso dijo:


> Te aconsejo leer a Galbraith. En la economía actual, el patrón oro no tiene ningún sentido...



De acuerdo, un día de estos lo leeré, pero haz de favor de dar un resumen resumido del porqué.


----------



## bk001 (24 Oct 2008)

Skizored dijo:


> No hay nada, el oro tampoco tiene nada que lo sustente, antiguamente tenia utilidad, pero sin contar el ornamental el oro no se come, es mas util el acero que el oro, veremos como todos los que se han cargado de lingotes tendran que compartir el bocata de tochos con el de lingotes.



Los árabes tienen una cultura del oro

los árabes tienen petroleo,

algo siempre valdrá ( no como un papelito pintado de verde)


----------



## Pakirrín (24 Oct 2008)




----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

se siguen acumulando ventas en los f. USA


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (24 Oct 2008)

oye, porque wall street esta parado en igmarkets.... han perdido la conexion o que?????????????


----------



## CARRETILLERO (24 Oct 2008)

CARRETILLERO dijo:


> Vale, hasta ahí lo entiendo, pero ¿Por qué baja el petróleo? Si el dólar no está respaldado en oro y la gente no confía en él, el petróleo debería valer más dólares, no?
> 
> ¿No hay un patrón oro "negro"?
> 
> Por favor, algún gurú del foro que me ilumine. Venga, sé que estais ahí...



Nueva hipótesis de lo que está pasando: 

- La gente está comprando dólares a saco porque está suponiendo que se va a implantar un nuevo Bretton Woods en el que los dólares sí estén respaldados por oro.

Y entonces, agárrense.... ¿Los que especularon con el oro y lo pusieron por las nubes sabían que esto iba a pasar?

¿Puede haber algún país detrás de todo esto para chantajear a occidente?

Pensad lo que querais, pero aunque me tacheis de conspiranoico, estoy convencido de que aquí se está cociendo algo muy sucio a nivel internacional. Algo apesta, o es que se ha cagado alguien en Wall Street?

Yo no tengo nivel en economía, pero vuelvo a repetir, *que salga algún crack de los que están escondidos en este foro y nos explique lo que está pasando en realidad*.


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

¿qué está pasando? parece como si se hubieran parado los mercados!!


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

chiuu chiuu










Saludos


----------



## davinci79 (24 Oct 2008)

bk001 dijo:


> Los árabes tienen una cultura del oro
> 
> los árabes tienen petroleo,
> 
> algo siempre valdrá ( no como un papelito pintado de verde)



Pero se podría prohibir utilizar el oro para comerciar e incluso confiscarlo. Cuidado, que se puede esperar cualquier cosa en el futuro.


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> chiuu chiuu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jajajajajaja


----------



## Skizored (24 Oct 2008)

bk001 dijo:


> Los árabes tienen una cultura del oro
> 
> los árabes tienen petroleo,
> 
> algo siempre valdrá



Algo valdrá pero al oro le pronostico un futuro no muy halagüeño, no sirve para nada


----------



## bk001 (24 Oct 2008)

> Yo no tengo nivel en economía, pero vuelvo a repetir, que salga algún crack de los que están escondidos en este foro y nos explique lo que está pasando en realidad.



que el mundo financiero y el mundo real se habían desacoplado.

ahora se están acoplando por las duras

esto es algo que hasta lo dice Felipe Gonzalez


----------



## Pakirrín (24 Oct 2008)

*ATENTOS AL DISCURSO DEL ANTICRISTO!!*


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Oct 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Hace un momento he comprado Dogis a 0,71 €.
> 
> Hagan el favor de echar unos rezos por mi...



Yo rezaré por ti y por mí, que también me acabo de poner largo. :

Me parece que ahora mismo está rezando medio planeta financiero. 

PD: al de los warrants del Santander ya ni le rezo, lo doy por perdido al pobre, ¿no te hubiera sido más fácil comprar un futurito sobre SAN, alma descarriada?, aunque hubiera subido el SAN no hubieras ganado ni un céntimo, te habrían estafado con la volatilidad.


----------



## CARRETILLERO (24 Oct 2008)

Skizored dijo:


> No hay nada, el oro tampoco tiene nada que lo sustente, antiguamente tenia utilidad, pero sin contar el ornamental el oro no se come, es mas util el acero que el oro, veremos como todos los que se han cargado de lingotes tendran que compartir el bocata de tochos con el de lingotes.



Yo personalmente creo que a las alturas en que estamos, volver al patrón oro equivale a volver a pagar a la gente el "salario" con sacos de sal.


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

salen los tanques a la castellana


----------



## Burbujeador (24 Oct 2008)

euro contra el yen que baja casi el 10%.

Lo dicho lo impresionante hoy es lo que esta pasando con las monedas. Los cambios en las bolsas sumados mas los de las monedas estariamos hablando de cambios cercanos al 20%.


----------



## D-Fens (24 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> oye, hoy es viernes 24 de octubre y creo, que el crack del 29 fue el viernes 24 de octubre de 1929..... acojonante, verdad????



El 24 sí, pero era martes.

Wall Street Crash of 1929 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (24 Oct 2008)

ostia....24 de octubre de 1929 y el 24 de octubre de 1987, las dos peores sesiones de la bolsa de Wall Street ..... y hoy.... ig markets no marca ya futuros de Wall Streeet


----------



## Skizored (24 Oct 2008)

CARRETILLERO dijo:


> Yo personalmente creo que a las alturas en que estamos, volver al patrón oro equivale a volver a pagar a la gente el "salario" con sacos de sal.



Pues casi casi, creo que esta tarde agarrare el photoshop y me currare un bocata de lingotes


----------



## Antoine de la Foiegrás (24 Oct 2008)

Amon_Ra dijo:


> Porque tiene que serlo si se adopta la mentalidad del avatar que llevas es buenisimo.



Cambiaré mi avatar por este...







...que es lo que hace falta para entrar ahora en bolsa.


----------



## Pepillo (24 Oct 2008)

D-Fens dijo:


> El 24 sí, pero era martes.
> 
> Wall Street Crash of 1929 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Juraría que fue *JUEVES* 24 de Octubre de 1929

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Depresión_de_1929


----------



## tinti (24 Oct 2008)

a ver si Solbes tenia razón cuando vendió el oro.
saludos


----------



## Pakirrín (24 Oct 2008)

*ESTA REUNIDO, EL CLUB BOHEMIAN!! * :


----------



## kaxkamel (24 Oct 2008)

*re*

le puede quedar algún conejo en la chistera al tío bernanke? al colegita paulson? 
que coooooooooooooojones nos va a decir el amiguito de mr ansar, bush-hijo?

QUE HOSTIA. QUE HOSTIA MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS GRANNNNNNNNNNNNNNDE!


----------



## un marronazo (24 Oct 2008)

CARRETILLERO dijo:


> Nueva hipótesis de lo que está pasando:
> 
> - La gente está comprando dólares a saco porque está suponiendo que se va a implantar un nuevo Bretton Woods en el que los dólares sí estén respaldados por oro.
> 
> ...



hace un tiempo leí una info y es que efectivamente se estaba estudiando la vuelta al patrón oro. Tiene sentido, ya la moneda fiat, y mas la especulacion han sido un rotundo fiasco. Hay demasiada gente mascando la posibilidad inmediata de una subida espectacular del oro y la plata. yo sinceramente no lo creo de momento. Puede que efectivamente se vuelva al patrón oro, pero para que esto suceda ¿es necesario devaluarlo de momento? pienso que pueda ser esto es lo que está sucediendo.


----------



## Tupper (24 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> oye, hoy es viernes 24 de octubre y creo, que el crack del 29 fue el viernes 24 de octubre de 1929..... acojonante, verdad????



He abierto un hilo esta mañana a propósito del tema.-

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...4-de-octubre-1929-hoy-hace-justo-79-anos.html


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> hace un tiempo leí una info y es que efectivamente se estaba estudiando la vuelta al patrón oro. Tiene sentido, ya la moneda fiat, y mas la especulacion han sido un rotundo fiasco. Hay demasiada gente mascando la posibilidad inmediata de una subida espectacular del oro y la plata. yo sinceramente no lo creo de momento. Puede que efectivamente se vuelva al patrón oro, pero para que esto suceda ¿es necesario devaluarlo de momento? pienso que pueda ser esto es lo que está sucediendo.



Antes de que se instaurara el patrón oro en USA, se abogaba por un patrón plata porque este metal era más abundante y no se especularía tanto con el como con el oro, los banqueros en secreto y sobornando a no se que presidente ¿Wilson tal vez? lograron que fuese el oro que ellos tenían en grandes cantidades.

Edito: la obra 'El mago de Oz' se escribió precisamente durante la época en que se decidía que patrón se iba a usar y está lleno de referencias al mundo del dinero.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Oct 2008)

Tranquilos que hoy cerramos en verde, eso está clarísimo, lo han dejado caer sin sostenerlo para desfondar a todos los osos. 

El toro acecha amigos, pánico alcista en cuestión de minutos, ¿no veis que todo Dios a vendido volatilidad y hay que mantenerla arriba como sea?


----------



## un marronazo (24 Oct 2008)

Pakirrín dijo:


> *ESTA REUNIDO, EL CLUB BOHEMIAN!! * :



porfa traducción :o que no me sirve el google


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

Interesado en comprar en EE UU 
13:21 BBVA El segundo banco español por activos dice que está interesado en oportunidades de compra en EE UU, recoge Reuters, donde ya tiene presencia a través de Compass Bancshares. 

jojojojojojo


----------



## aterriza como puedas (24 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 13:25:03 h. *Wall Street.*
> 
> Ante los intensos rumores de que no iban a abrir, autoridades del Nasdaq y del NYSE informan que las bolsas van a abrir a las 15h30 hora española como es habitual.



Todos estáis invitados a la fiesta.


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Puntito a puntito... esto se ha recuperado bastante desde la última vez que lo ví... ya veremos como acaba.

Lo malo va a ser la apertura de Wall Street... paralizado como está, da un poco de miedo que puede pasar. Me imagino todo el mundo dandole al F5, esperando que se desbloquee para vender lo que tiene.


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Por primera vez en mi vida...tengo miedo en lo que puede pasar....

Suerte a todos...


----------



## dkd (24 Oct 2008)

¿Reviviendo la historia?. El Ibex sigue la estela del Dow Jones de 1929.


----------



## dabuti (24 Oct 2008)

Hola amigos, acabo de ponerme y no sabía el -6 del Ibex y el -10 de Tokyo.

I was here. Today is the day.

Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Oct 2008)

sarkweber dijo:


> Interesado en comprar en EE UU
> 13:21 BBVA El segundo banco español por activos dice que está interesado en oportunidades de compra en EE UU, recoge Reuters, donde ya tiene presencia a través de Compass Bancshares.
> 
> jojojojojojo



Pues si compra ahora bancos en EEUU habrá acertado con el timing mucho mejor que el presumido de Botín.


----------



## CARRETILLERO (24 Oct 2008)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Todos estáis invitados a la fiesta.



Tú trae las cervezas, que yo pongo las palomitas...

Las caras de la peña en la apertura pueden ser de peli de terror. 

Nueva trama de película del genero de moda: un virus convierte a todos los brokers de Wall Street en zombies, los cuales se van a la Reserva Federal a comer lingotes de oro. 

Otra trama, esta vez española: lo mismo, pero los zombis de la bolsa de Madrid que se van a Pocerogrado a comer tochos.

Creo que me he rayado un poco. Lo siento, estoy fuera de mí....:


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

dkd dijo:


> ¿Reviviendo la historia?. El Ibex sigue la estela del Dow Jones de 1929.



Jodo!!! lo que queda de bajada.


----------



## bestia (24 Oct 2008)

Anuncian recorte en la producción de crudo y el precio baja, cierran los futuros en EUA y la bolsa se recupera, ya no entiendo nada. Manipulaciones por todos los sitios, ¿cuando nos daremos cuenta que es ésto lo que nos está jodiendo a todos?. Muchos son los que tendrían que pasar por la guillotina.


----------



## nachetemari (24 Oct 2008)

Me voy a echar una partidita al far cry 2 y así voy entrenando....


----------



## bk001 (24 Oct 2008)

bestia dijo:


> *Anuncian recorte en la producción de crudo y el precio baja*, cierran los futuros en EUA y la bolsa se recupera, ya no entiendo nada. Manipulaciones por todos los sitios, ¿cuando nos daremos cuenta que es ésto lo que nos está jodiendo a todos?. Muchos son los que tendrían que pasar por la guillotina.



Parece que eso es por que se espera que la demanda baje más de 1,5mill


----------



## CARRETILLERO (24 Oct 2008)

dkd dijo:


> ¿Reviviendo la historia?. El Ibex sigue la estela del Dow Jones de 1929.



Pues va a ser que vuelve a ser en octubre. 

La implosión del sistema, a lo bestia. Todo se va de madre.


----------



## Pakirrín (24 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Por primera vez en mi vida...tengo miedo en lo que puede pasar....
> 
> Suerte a todos...




Métete debajo de la cama, cobarde! :


*UN VERDADERO BURBUJISTA, NO ABANDONA EL PUENTE DE MANDO, HASTA QUE TODO ESTE HUNDIDO!*











.
.
.
.


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

nachetemari dijo:


> Me voy a echar una partidita al far cry 2 y así voy entrenando....



Prefiero el GEARS OF WAR o el CALL OF DUTY....mas real....


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Pakirrín dijo:


> Métete debajo de la cama, cobarde! :
> 
> 
> *UN VERDADERO BURBUJISTA, NO ABANDONA EL PUENTE DE MANDO, HASTA QUE TODO ESTE HUNDIDO!*
> ...



Nunca abandonare.....morire con las botas puestas.....

Y una buena AK47 junto ami...


----------



## Sylar (24 Oct 2008)

dkd dijo:


> ¿Reviviendo la historia?. El Ibex sigue la estela del Dow Jones de 1929.



Si leo bien este grafico, el pico fue en 1929 = 2007, y ahora estariamos en 1930, ¿no?


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

Pakirrín dijo:


> Métete debajo de la cama, cobarde! :
> 
> 
> *UN VERDADERO BURBUJISTA, NO ABANDONA EL PUENTE DE MANDO, HASTA QUE TODO ESTE HUNDIDO!*
> ...



El que falta en el hueco es ZP... ¿no? 



Saludos


----------



## Holocausto2008 (24 Oct 2008)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> PD: al de los warrants del Santander ya ni le rezo, lo doy por perdido al pobre, ¿no te hubiera sido más fácil comprar un futurito sobre SAN, alma descarriada?, aunque hubiera subido el SAN no hubieras ganado ni un céntimo, te habrían estafado con la volatilidad.



Bueno, veremos como termina todo esto... Incluidme en las oraciones.

Le hemos echado un par de...


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (24 Oct 2008)

y encima es 24 de octubre---- la gente es supersticiosa, los inversores tb...


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

Holocausto2008 dijo:


> Bueno, veremos como termina todo esto... Incluidme en las oraciones.
> 
> Le hemos echado un par de...



Lo malo de echar los huevos es que te puedes quedar sin ellos... :o




Saludos


----------



## dabuti (24 Oct 2008)

Coño, con ING, OTRA VEZ PARRIBA.........................

ING	6,37 -21,4%


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> y encima es 24 de octubre---- la gente es supersticiosa, los inversores tb...



Pues el 4 es una terminación maldita para muchos países orientales... asociada a tragedias y a la mala suerte en general...


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Oct 2008)

Joder, cuanto hilo...

1. Suerte para *Burney* con los dogis

2. Para los muy atrevidos, que quieren hacer un call:

Fijados en las cotizaciones de *ABB, Alstom & Siemens*.

*ABB* ha publicado ayer, bajando sus beneficios de 970 m€ a 920 m€.

Y llevan perdiendo, entre ayer y hoy un 30tanto porcien...:

*Siemens* esta a 40% interanual, y *Alstom* tampoco va mucho mejor.

Supongo estos 2 caen por simpatia.

Quien no cree en el madmax literal, como en la peli, a lo mejor puede meterse.

Porque con los 3 en la mano, se cubre casi todo el mercado de turbinas...

Ya veremos...


----------



## bono9999 (24 Oct 2008)

por Favor Hay Exceso De Comentarios De Palomitas, Es Un Día Para Ver, Oír Y Callar ... Salvo Que Realmente Se Aporte Algún Dato


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

13:40 (BMS) - NYSE confirma que las bolsas de Wall Street abrirán con normalidad-Bloomberg 

joderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.s2ys3


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (24 Oct 2008)

se puede ver en algun sitio como van los futuros de wall strit???


----------



## Pakirrín (24 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Nunca abandonare.....morire con las botas puestas.....
> 
> Y una buena AK47 junto ami...




*ASI SE HABLA, HIJO!!*










*...en éstas situaciones hay que sentirse como un auténtico hijo de puta!*


----------



## wolf45 (24 Oct 2008)

bono9999 dijo:


> por Favor Hay Exceso De Comentarios De Palomitas, Es Un Día Para Ver, Oír Y Callar ... Salvo Que Realmente Se Aporte Algún Dato





Calma, amigo, todos estamos nerviosos, las gracias, son una forma de relajar el ambiente, seamos comprensivos.


----------



## TIPOA (24 Oct 2008)

haber, no se me amontonen, todos en fila e ir poniendo el culo en pompa


----------



## Pakirrín (24 Oct 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Por favor....¿a quién hay que comprarle las entradas para la función de esta tarde?
> Gracias.



NO quedan más que en la reventa.



.
.


----------



## Holocausto2008 (24 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> 2. Para los muy atrevidos, que quieren hacer un call:
> 
> Fijados en las cotizaciones de *ABB, Alstom & Siemens*.
> 
> ...



No es ninguna tontería, voy a echarle un vistazo...

Por cierto, curiosamente mis warrants de SAN, gracias a la situación de pánico, al dispararse la volatilidad han subido de valor: ahora solo pierdo un 12%, con SAN a 7,08, y cuando compré estaba a 7,80. Cosas de los derivados. :o Si remonta un poco igual puedo salir vivo de esta.


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> haber, no se me amontonen, todos en fila e ir poniendo el culo en pompa



jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Oct 2008)

Estoy pensando que el bueno de Paulson debe estar mirando las posiciones a la venta que hay y mirando a ver cuánta pasta tiene en el bolsillo, me lo imagino amontonando fajos de billetes encima de la mesa y diciendo: "se van a cagar en la apertura, lo voy a poner todo verde lechuga..."


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

Volatilidad del DAX 80%, glups.... :

Saludos....


----------



## bah (24 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> se puede ver en algun sitio como van los futuros de wall strit???



en bloomberg tv (US) dicen que no se _abrirán_ los futuros hasta que abra el mercado, me ha parecido entender.
los futuros que muestra bloomberg en su web son los últimos datos que tendremos hasta la apertura de WS aparentemente

Dow -550 (8224)
SP500 -60 (855)

EDITO: ¿el trading por debajo de este nivel no será mostrado?



> _Límites antri crash en futuros [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> En este enlace tienen detalladas todas las medidas y límites aplicados a los futuros sobre índice en EEUU. En el mismo tienen reflejados los límites que han saltado esta mañana en el Globex. El siguiente límite está en el 10% de bajada que detiene la sesión en cuanto a ventas durante 10 minutos, el siguiente en el 20% misma historia y el último límite es el 30% que impide las ventas más allá durante toda la sesión
> www.cmegroup.com/trading/equity-index/files/EquityIndexPriceLimitGuide.pdf_


----------



## dabuti (24 Oct 2008)

Futuros DOW -465 , 7% ACTUALIZADO 13:34

IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Y estos del BBVA, que dicen que ahora quieren comprar bancos? :

¿No han aprendido hoy que comprar morralla (como ha hecho el Santander últimamente) no es bueno en absoluto?


----------



## Pakirrín (24 Oct 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Y ¿a cómo cotizan?:



Ej que el de la reventa, sólo admite yens...


.
.
.
.
.


----------



## wolf45 (24 Oct 2008)

USA, han puesto breakers para hoy en WS:

NYSE, New York Stock Exchange > About Us > News & Events > Media Resources > Media Resources


----------



## TomCat (24 Oct 2008)

Por cierto, los futuros del ibex cruzándose con los del dow, cuando el ibex le llevaba más de 1.000 puntos de ventaja hace unos días.


----------



## Skizored (24 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> Futuros DOW -465 , 7% ACTUALIZADO 13:34
> 
> IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..




Siento decir que lleva así como una hora, no sabemos como están los futuros de WS


----------



## elfo-oscuro (24 Oct 2008)

menuda manera que te dicen las noticias de la bolsa, te dicen que ha bajado el ibex un 6% pero que es la que menos baja de toda europa. Eso es como te voy a dar por el culo pero no te quejes que a los demas los he sodomizado y a ti no.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

IBEX35 8168 -626PUNTOS, -7,10%

Saludos...


----------



## trafec (24 Oct 2008)

Acaban de decir en la radio (RAC1) que lo más probable es que Wall Street no abra hoy.


----------



## CARRETILLERO (24 Oct 2008)

El IBEX plano, esperando la apertura de Wall Street...

A ver que pasa. 

Buen fin de semana a todos. Y gastad un poco coño, pero os gasteis todo en palomitas, y latas de atún que luego suben de precio...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

*De Cárpatos...*

Crudo: 
Baja -6,47% a 63,47$. Sólo de pensar en la reacción de Chevron y Exxon en el Dow Jones, ya podíamos dar por hundido el índice.

Globex:
Nasdaq: -6,78%.
S&P 500: -6,56%.
Dow Jones: -6,27%.
Notas a 10 años: +0,49%.
Bonos a 30 años: +1,25%.

Claudia Trend Index: -6.

Saludos...


----------



## -H- (24 Oct 2008)

Madre mia que bofetón, a ver si con ayuda de Santa Tecla y San Fulgencia libramos de esta para entonar alegres el "pavernosmatao"


----------



## bullish consensus (24 Oct 2008)

si se pierden los niveles del 2002 aqui va a pasar algo gordo. bueno creo que va a pasar de todas maneras.


----------



## Skizored (24 Oct 2008)

Está plano ya que están jugando a la gallinita ciega con WS


----------



## Burbujeador (24 Oct 2008)

Lo curioso de la caida del mini S&P es que se produce cuando es madrugada en los EEUU normalmente el mini suele estar muy tranquilo hasta que no es una hora mas decente en EEUU a lo mejor las 6 o las 7 de la mañana quien mueve el futuro suelen ser los europeos.

Yo creo que hoy bajaremos bastante y al final remontara. Este fin de semana recortes de tipo y to la leche y el gap del lunes bestial al alza para despues seguir con la caida.


----------



## Dazis (24 Oct 2008)

Pues si WS no abre, aquí la bolsa debería cerrar antes, pues el ostión puede ser muy fuerte.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

Burbujeador dijo:


> Lo curioso de la caida del mini S&P es que se produce cuando es madrugada en los EEUU normalmente el mini suele estar muy tranquilo hasta que no es una hora mas decente en EEUU a lo mejor las 6 o las 7 de la mañana quien mueve el futuro suelen ser los europeos.
> 
> Yo creo que hoy bajaremos bastante y al final remontara. Este fin de semana recortes de tipo y to la leche y el gap del lunes bestial al alza para despues seguir con la caida.



Vamos que a las 17:15-17:20 saldras de compras por el IBEX, no? 

Saludos....


----------



## Burbujeador (24 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vamos que a las 17:15-17:20 saldras de compras por el IBEX, no?
> 
> Saludos....



Ni de coña, es mas modo ironico que otra cosa.


----------



## Holocausto2008 (24 Oct 2008)

Burbujeador dijo:


> Lo curioso de la caida del mini S&P es que se produce cuando es madrugada en los EEUU normalmente el mini suele estar muy tranquilo hasta que no es una hora mas decente en EEUU a lo mejor las 6 o las 7 de la mañana quien mueve el futuro suelen ser los europeos.
> 
> Yo creo que hoy bajaremos bastante y al final remontara. Este fin de semana recortes de tipo y to la leche y *el gap del lunes bestial al alza para despues seguir con la caida*.



100% de acuerdo, especialmente en lo último


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Yo creo que el WS va abrir.....si o si......y Van a inyectar tanto dinero que les saldra por las orejas.....

No descarto un rebote muy fuerte a final de sesión....para terminar -2% o -3%

Jucari dixit...


----------



## wolf45 (24 Oct 2008)

Esta el Ibex a la expectativa de WS, y lo mas seguro, es que hoy entraran los breakers, y al caer al 10%, lo pararan, si es asi, hoy el Ibex al fondo, pero TOTAL


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

A estas horas, el DAX, el CAC, el FTSE, el EUROSTOXX, hasta los futuros americanos, nos superan.... :

Ya no estamos en la Champions League de las bajadas, o qué?

Saludos...


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Holocausto2008 dijo:


> 100% de acuerdo, especialmente en lo último



No me extraña tu comentario.........


----------



## dabuti (24 Oct 2008)

¿ Qué Tal Una Porra Temprana Y No Con Cierre A Las 17:00 Como Ayer?

¿cierre 16:00?

QUE ALGUIEN EMPIECE


----------



## Holocausto2008 (24 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> No me extraña tu comentario.........



Que conste que sigo siendo bajista... simplemente soy incoherente



Por cierto, Cárpatos dixit

Apertura en Wall Street

Muchos valores financieros en preapertura caen cerca del 10%.


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Repito...

A las 16:00 hay un dato clave ....Venta de viviendas de segunda mano en USA.....

Despues de es dato...cierran bolsas.....


----------



## wolf45 (24 Oct 2008)

WS, abrira en rojo, en ese justo momento el IBEX se desplomara


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

Mucho cuidado, acaban de suspender todos los contratos de futuros de Nueva York por exceso de caida, esto va aser mucho peor, hoy se va armar la de Dios.


----------



## Amon_Ra (24 Oct 2008)

Antoine de la Foiegrás dijo:


> Cambiaré mi avatar por este...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy correcto .primera orden genetica mantenimiento de la especie.

No hace falta que lo cambies es muy bueno yo tengo un aguila de vecina en la montaña de enfrete mi casa y la mayor alegria que tengo al volverla a ver es aun vive , viene todos los otoños priemr el macho luego de unos 5 a 8 dias la hembra con los aguiluchos despues de que el macho halla revisado la zona y halla cazado para que tengan provisiones del largo viaje la familia , vuel encima de casa y saluda con sus graznidos tipicos nos saludamos y le doy la bienvenida al otoño llega de las mesetas castellanas a las costas de levante, esas cosas levantan la moral un monton te lo aseguro al menos a mi.

aunque tu especie no recuerdo cual es?ahora


----------



## bk001 (24 Oct 2008)

: esta todo rojo
Dow Jones STOXX Indices | Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

Bolsa Bucarest suspendida tras retroceso 15% 
14:19 Las transacciones de la Bolsa de Valores de Bucarest fueron suspendidas hoy tras caer las acciones en un 15%, informó este parqué. Las importantes compañías petroleras Petrom y Rompetrol registraron un derrumbe del 12 y 13%, respectivamente, mientras que los principales fondos de inversión cayeron otro 12%. La interrupción de las transacciones bursátiles en Bucarest es la tercera de este mes, en el contexto de la crisis financiera mundial. 


Suspenden mercado futuros WS por excesivas caídas del 6% 
14:03 Los tres principales mercados de futuros de Wall Street, el Dow Jones de Industriales, el S&P 500 y el Nasdaq 100, han sido suspendidos tras experimentar caídas por encima del 6%. Así, el Dow Jones de Industriales perdía 550 puntos y se situaba, tras caer el 6,269%, en 8.224 unidades, la cota mas baja de su historia y límite por debajo del cual no es posible continuar con la negociación. El S&P 500 se dejaba 60 puntos, el 6,556%, y se colocaba en 855 unidades. Por lo que respecta al tecnológico Nasdaq, la caída ha sido del 6,781%, 85 puntos, lo que colocaba al índice de futuros en 1.168 unidades. En los tres casos la suspensión obedece a que los tres índices han caído por debajo del límite exigible para la negociación.


----------



## kokoloko (24 Oct 2008)

Invertia.com - Wall Street suspende el mercado de futuros tras caídas del 6%

*Wall Street suspende el mercado de futuros tras caídas del 6%*

Hora: 13:59 Fuente : EFE 
imprimir Enviar noticia a un amigo disminuir el tamaño de la fuente aumentar el tamaño de la fuente

Redacción Economía, 24 oct (EFECOM).- Los tres principales mercados de futuros de Wall Street, el Dow Jones de Industriales, el S&P 500 y el Nasdaq 100, suspendían su negociación a las 11.30 hora española -5.30 horas en Nueva York- tras experimentar caídas por encima del 6%. Así, el Dow Jones de Industriales perdía 550 puntos y se situaba, tras caer el 6,269%, en 8.224 unidades, la cota mas baja de su historia y límite por debajo del cual no es posible continuar con la negociación. El S&P 500 se dejaba 60 puntos, el 6,556%, y se colocaba en 855 unidades.

Por lo que respecta al tecnológico Nasdaq, la caída ha sido del 6,781%, 85 puntos, lo que colocaba al índice de futuros en 1.168 unidades.

En los tres casos la suspensión obedece a que los tres índices han caído por debajo del límite exigible para la negociación.

La suspensión se produjo "fuera de hora", casi cuatro horas antes de la apertura de Wall Street, y deberá reanudarse cuando comience la sesión en Nueva York, a las 15.30 hora española.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

bk001 dijo:


> : esta todo rojo
> Dow Jones STOXX Indices | Yahoo! Finanzas



Que dices!!!! El índice de Volatilidad está verde, verdísimo 

Saludos....


----------



## Speculo (24 Oct 2008)

dkd dijo:


> ¿Reviviendo la historia?. El Ibex sigue la estela del Dow Jones de 1929.



Bueno, la estela no creo que se siga al pie de la letra precisamente. Los tiempos han cambiado...


----------



## Burbujeador (24 Oct 2008)

El problema de esta caida es que se esta produciendo dia a dia con lo cual el inversor que no especulador no tiene momento pa salirse.

Hay cientos de miles de personas con dinero en bolsa que no la miran a diario con lo cual el dia que vayan a mirarlo abran perdido mucho y no venderan aguantaran.

Creo que todas las medidas, impedir los naked shorts, compra de acciones, parar temporalmente los mercados a lo que llevan es a mayores caidas.

Imaginemos alguien que a comprado un futuro del mini S&P y le paran la cotización ahora mismo cuando vuelva a abrir formara un gap el cual puede ser al alza y a la baja y destrozarle. El problema de los gaps es que hay no funcionan los stops/loss y provocan que el mercado no sea continuo y por lo tanto las caidas mas bestiales.


----------



## Amon_Ra (24 Oct 2008)

14:08:26 h. 
Apertura en Wall Street 



Muchos valores financieros en preapertura caen cerca del 10%.


----------



## Amon_Ra (24 Oct 2008)

13:25:03 h. 
Wall Street. 



Ante los intensos rumores de que no iban a abrir, autoridades del Nasdaq y del NYSE informan que las bolsas van a abrir a las 15h30 hora española como es habitual.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

vuelven A Chutar Los Futuros En Wall Street

-537puntos...

Saludos...

Edito: Tonuel tu no habías dicho de comprar Gamesas, porque hoy bajan un 15% jeje


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> vuelven A Chutar Los Futuros En Wall Street
> 
> -537puntos...
> 
> Saludos...



Se congelan de nuevo. Es como si abrieran timidamente, para a ver que pasa, cae de repente, y los cierran corriendo... cuando los abran de verdad va a ser acojonante :


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> vuelven A Chutar Los Futuros En Wall Street
> 
> -537puntos...
> 
> Saludos...



Pues para mi que los han vuelto a parar.....


----------



## Holocausto2008 (24 Oct 2008)

Señores, esto se va a hundir.

Que nadie se pierda la apertura, va a ser media hora de pánico (otra vez)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Oct 2008)

sarkweber dijo:


> Bolsa Bucarest suspendida tras retroceso 15%
> 14:19 Las transacciones de la Bolsa de Valores de Bucarest fueron suspendidas hoy tras caer las acciones en un 15%, informó este parqué. Las importantes compañías petroleras Petrom y *Rompetrol* registraron un derrumbe del 12 y 13%, (...)



Rompetrol Jua,juaaaa!!!

Con ese nombre no puede más que romper soportes


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

Encima el S&P está en el soporte maldito... 855-860, como abran bajando más, esto no lo paran hasta las 22:00h

Ayer dijo Cárpatos que los Hedge Funds estaban de uñas esperando el 858...

Saludos...


----------



## Holocausto2008 (24 Oct 2008)

*Diossssss Diossssss!!!!*


----------



## dabuti (24 Oct 2008)

bk001 dijo:


> : Esta Todo Rojo
> dow Jones Stoxx Indices | Yahoo! Finanzas




¡como Que Todo Rojo, El Vix En Verde!

Ayer En La Cope-economía Noche Dijeron Que Ni Lo Habían Oído En La Vida Y Carmen Tomas Dijo Que Si Era Un Cromosoma


Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Dios... la tragedia se masca en el ambiente... están completamente acojonados!


----------



## txen_txo (24 Oct 2008)

El CAC40 coge impulso -8.79 14:39 y como siga así pierde los 3000, conozco a uno que se estará tirando de los pelos 

edito: -9.13 14:41

reedito: ha perdido los 3000


----------



## kaos (24 Oct 2008)

Amon_Ra dijo:


> 13:25:03 h.
> Wall Street.
> 
> 
> ...




Ojo! :
La semana que viene, debido al distinto cambio de horario, los usanos abriran las bolsas a las 14:30- 21:00/21:30 hora peninsular, 
si abren...::o

saludos


----------



## ertitoagus (24 Oct 2008)

donde anda tonuel?, si ese no se pierde una de estas jamás.....


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

IBEX perdiendo -666....Este numero no para de salir....


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

El ibex se derrumba de nuevo... ha perdido 100 puntos en dos minutos :

Ya estamos otra vez por los 8000 pelaos... -725


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

CAC 40....perdiendo 9,90%......Super Sarkozi..donde estas???


----------



## Holocausto2008 (24 Oct 2008)

Atentos, que...

*VAMOS A VER LO QUE NO ESTÁ EN LOS ESCRITOS*


:::


----------



## Skizored (24 Oct 2008)

Lo tengo 666:

_______________________________________-


----------



## Supertramp-a (24 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> ¡como Que Todo Rojo, El Vix En Verde!
> 
> Ayer En La Cope-economía Noche Dijeron Que Ni Lo Habían Oído En La Vida Y Carmen Tomas Dijo Que Si Era Un Cromosoma
> 
> ...



:


Achilipú!!! fantasticos ejpertos :


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Oct 2008)

> donde anda tonuel?, si ese no se pierde una de estas jamás.....



Comprando más palomitas ....


----------



## William_ (24 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> IBEX perdiendo -666....Este numero no para de salir....



El diablo está detrás del ibex.


----------



## wolf45 (24 Oct 2008)

Carpatos:

Preapertura 


Bank of America baja 9,1 %

Citigroup 9,6%

Goldman 12 %

JP Morgan 8%

Merril 12%

Morgan 14%

Wachovia 9%


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Virgen Maria...el DAX....-402!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## William_ (24 Oct 2008)

Wall street está anclado en los 8150.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

*Los futuros de EEUU caen el máximo permitido: piden cerrar los mercados*

Nadie se esperaba esto tras el cierre de anoche en EEUU, pero es que en Asia amanece muy temprano y lo hizo con sendos profit warning de gigantes como Sony o Sansung. El resto vino solo porque compañías europeas como Air France o Volvo se sumaron al carro de las advertencias sobre beneficios. Así, los índices del Viejo Continente se lanzaron a por nuevos mínimos anuales llegando a registarse caídas del 9,29% en el Ibex 35, hasta 7.991,9 puntos. Los futuros de Wall Street se sumaron a la orgía de los bajistas: el del Dow Jones y del S&P 500 caen hasta 550 puntos el máximo permitido. Hace menos de un año, el 9 de noviembre de 2007, el Ibex 35 tocó máximos histórios en 16.040 puntos. Algunos economistas como Nouriel Roubini piden el cierre de los mercados proque éstos han dejado de confiar en las autoridades.

elEconomista.es - Líder de audiencia en información económica y bursátil - elEconomista.es

Saludos...


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

William_ dijo:


> Wall street está anclado en los 8150.



Anclado o bloquedo????.....


----------



## wolf45 (24 Oct 2008)

Hoy Es El Dia:


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

LEED ESTO!!!

Acaba de salir... lo están redactando.

Roubini pide cerrar los mercados porque ya no confían en las autoridades 

Roubini pide cerrar los mercados porque ya no confían en las autoridades - 24/10/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Me sumo a la explosión....

Ver archivo adjunto 5054


----------



## bk001 (24 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> Hoy Es El Dia:



[image]***************************************************/burbuja-inmobiliaria/5053d1224852889-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-explosion-22.jpg[/image]


DIOS no lo permitirá


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Parece como si fueran probando de abrir los futuros a ratitos....y lo cortan enseguida.....
-567 DJ


----------



## PepitoConejo (24 Oct 2008)

*Tal día como hoy...*

Tal día como hoy... hace 79 años fue el jueves negro.


----------



## William_ (24 Oct 2008)

Eso lo dijeron anoche en un programa, no recuerdo cual.


----------



## ertitoagus (24 Oct 2008)

ese jueves negro va a acabar siendo de color de rosas comparado con lo de ahora


----------



## bk001 (24 Oct 2008)

repetido 12345


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

el DAX...cayendo un 10%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## William_ (24 Oct 2008)

Quien bajará antes de los 8000 ?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Parece como si fueran probando de abrir los futuros a ratitos....y lo cortan enseguida.....
> -567 DJ



Estoy contigo, ahora -594... 

Saludos...


----------



## El_Presi (24 Oct 2008)

¿quién se atreve a tomar posiciones a última hora para el posible rebote del lunes?


----------



## Sylar (24 Oct 2008)

las explosiones si no os importa ponedmelas en este hilo (asi de paso no liamos este):

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/80411-martes-negro.html

gracias


----------



## wolf45 (24 Oct 2008)

bk001 dijo:


> [image]***************************************************/burbuja-inmobiliaria/5053d1224852889-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-explosion-22.jpg[/image]
> 
> 
> DIOS no lo permitirá




Dios pasa de ladrones timadores estafadores corruptos y demas especuladores viles


----------



## percebe (24 Oct 2008)

594 eS COMO SI SOLO DEJARAN ENTRAR A LOS AMIGOS


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Hoy va a pasar algo realmente gordo. Seguramente se cierren todas las bolsas cuando éstas oscilen sobre el 15% de caídas.

Y el lunes más de lo mismo... pues esta situación no tiene remedio.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

William_ dijo:


> Quien bajará antes de los 8000 ?



Nosotros ya lo hemos hecho... 7991 
Y ellos ya lo hicieron 7773


----------



## Locke (24 Oct 2008)

Wenas a todos, veo que me estaba perdiendo el festival....

¿Ha pasado algo concreto para que las bolsas se vayan al averno? : ¿O es que hay tanto pánico que a la mínima nos vamos al carajo?


----------



## bk001 (24 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> Dios pasa de ladrones timadores estafadores corruptos y demas especuladores viles



no has pillado el juego de palabras, ¿no?


----------



## Ziberan (24 Oct 2008)

Wall Street teme otro crash al caer los futuros hasta el máximo permitido 
Actualizado 14:19 (24-10-2008) 

Los futuros se encuentran inhibidos por la excesiva caída que muestran. 

Intereconomia.com

Miedo. Temor. Pánico. De esta forma se espera que comience la sesión en Wall Street. Los futuros americanos no pueden deparar un escenario peor. De hecho, los futuros de Nueva York se paran en el nivel máximo de caídas permitidas en la negociación electrónica antes de que comience la jornada americana. Los tres Dow, S&P Y Nasdaq se encuentran inhibidos. 

Muchos rumores corren por el mercado. Se intuía incluso que se suspendiera la sesión. De momento y según Reuters, Wall Street abrirá a la misma hora de siempre. Además, un informe de la Federación de Bolsas Internacionales señala tiene la premisa de "no cerrarlas en este periodo de crisis" 

Se presenta de esta forma la última jornada de la semana. La espectacular caída vivida en los mercados asiáticos, junto con el temor que muestran los inversores en Europa, anticipan "la crónica de una muerte anunciada". La fiebre vendedora que se muestra en todo el mundo, arrastra también al mercado americano. ¿La solución? Los doctores de la Reserva Federal no dan con la medicina apropiada para solucionar la enfermedad y la esperanza de los pacientes poco a poco se acaba 

Con esta sensación, se enfrentan los inversores norteamericanos, en una jornada en la que conoceremos datos sobre uno de los focos de infección. Uno de ellos, dará nuevas pistas sobre la situación del mercado inmobiliario en Estados Unidos. A las 16:00 (hora española) se da a concer las cifras de venta de viviendas del mes de septiembre. El dato anterior mostró una caída en las ventas del 2,2% 

Los resultados de Gannett, Exelon Corporation y Developers Diversified Realty son los encargados de cerrar la semana empresarial.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

percebe dijo:


> 594 eS COMO SI SOLO DEJARAN ENTRAR A LOS AMIGOS



-617... pocos amigos quedan...


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

¿no han abierto WS? ¿?!¿?!

¿? QUÉ ESTÁ PASANDO¿?!¿?


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

TVE1...lo mas interesante El premio Principe de Asturias........Viva la República!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿no han abierto WS? ¿?!¿?!
> 
> ¿? QUÉ ESTÁ PASANDO¿?!¿?



Que abren a las 15:30h... ???


----------



## bah (24 Oct 2008)

repetidorepetido


----------



## Ziberan (24 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> TVE1...lo mas interesante El premio Principe de Asturias........Viva la República!!!!



¿Qué esperabas?


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Rumores no confirmados de que el banco central japonés estaría comprando euros y dólares y vendiendo yenes. No lo descartemos. Los rumores ya dicen que lo ha hecho dos veces durante la mañana


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

Futuros DJI -640puntos, esto se anima...


----------



## Ziberan (24 Oct 2008)

Se me han acabado las palomitas ¿tenéis de sobra?


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Wall Street se hunde... -640


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Que abren a las 15:30h... ???



Joder no había mirado la hora


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Recuerden que los futuros están bloqueados por límite de pérdida, en cuanto los liberen a y media, lo normal es que bajen mucho más. El mini S&P tiene 10.000 contratos a la venta ahora mismo.


----------



## D-Fens (24 Oct 2008)

¡Elegí un mal día para dejar de beber!


----------



## Speculo (24 Oct 2008)

¿Pero no habían caído los futuros el máximo permitido? 
Ya lo dejan todo a su suerte o qué???


----------



## bestia (24 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> TVE1...lo mas interesante El premio Principe de Asturias........Viva la República!!!!



Yo quiero que hablen de juzgar a Francoooooo!!, es lo que me quita el sueño ahora mismo igual que al resto de españoles. No pego ojo oiga!...


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Wall Street -660. T-20 minutos para el crack y contando...


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

Wall Street a la espera de apertura el Viernes fatídico:


----------



## shalafi (24 Oct 2008)

Es el momento de invertir en palomitas y cervezas...


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Wall Street -680. T-15 y contando...

El ibex vuelve a rozar los 8000 planos.


----------



## un marronazo (24 Oct 2008)

y pregunto yo... cuantos millones necesita benakle para poner esta noche orden en semejante crackkkkk


----------



## SNB4President (24 Oct 2008)

Voy a mear. Ahora vuelvo. Me dará tiempo, creo.


----------



## Speculo (24 Oct 2008)

No sé cómo abrirá WS, pero sólo con la apertura que va a tener, alguno se tira por la ventana...


----------



## Ziberan (24 Oct 2008)

8.100,20	-711,00	-8,07%	15:15:46

Vuelta al tajo....


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Wall Street -760. Me esta entrando un apretón... y no veas que miedo me da ir, vaya a ser que cuando vuelva del WC ya no exista la bolsa... :


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

IBEX siente el cuchillo en su cuello: -715
DOW: -720 T-13


----------



## Ziberan (24 Oct 2008)

Y en la TV sin noticias de momento


----------



## arrhenius (24 Oct 2008)

Ziberan dijo:


> Se me han acabado las palomitas ¿tenéis de sobra?



aqui tienes, de nada!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Oct 2008)

Pues yo he cerrado la posición por si acaso, llegué a ir ganando 100 euros y ahora no me da ni pa pipas, por avaricioso. :

Es que me da miedito la apertura de guolestrit.


----------



## txen_txo (24 Oct 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Voy a mear. Ahora vuelvo. Me dará tiempo, creo.



Jajajajaja 

Como andáis algunos, jajajaja

Más que un hilo de bolsa parece esto la teletragedia sudamericana de la tarde


----------



## Speculo (24 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Wall Street -720. Me esta entrando un apretón... y no veas que miedo me da ir, vaya a ser que cuando vuelva del WC ya no exista la bolsa... :



Y eso que los futuros están parados, que si llegan a estar negociándose....


----------



## Locke (24 Oct 2008)

Por lo que estoy oyendo, me temo una gráfica del Dow las primeras horas como las del MERVAL del otro día.... El salto del angeeeeeeeeel!!!


----------



## Ziberan (24 Oct 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> aqui tienes, de nada!



Cooooño, Muchas gracias  Me voy a poner "morao"


----------



## chollero (24 Oct 2008)

yo estube aqui y no compre santander a 7 pavos


----------



## Har Megiddo (24 Oct 2008)

La historia siempre se repite:
Crash de 1929 - Crash Bolsa .com

El otro gran crack de 1987 también fue en Octubre.


----------



## dekka (24 Oct 2008)




----------



## PepitoConejo (24 Oct 2008)

WS abrirá por debajo de los 8000
Edito: Y a este paso por debajo de los 7900


----------



## antares (24 Oct 2008)

Speculo dijo:


> No sé cómo abrirá WS, pero sólo con la apertura que va a tener, alguno se tira por la ventana...



Pero no lo harán, en este mundo ya no queda honor.


----------



## percebe (24 Oct 2008)

¿que nos sacamos hoy de la chistera? bajada de tipos,inyeccion a la bolsa,inyeccion a los bancos, ect seria una buena porra.


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

-780!!!!!!! Dj!!!


----------



## un marronazo (24 Oct 2008)

7916 En Este Momento


----------



## Ziberan (24 Oct 2008)

antares dijo:


> Pero no lo harán, en este mundo ya no queda honor.



Ya no se hacen suicidas como los de antes...


----------



## el flagelador de regres (24 Oct 2008)

Bueno, me he puesto bloomberg TV US.... a ver que pasa en 10 minutos... sera la hostia, seguro...


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Esto se está desmadrando. Creo que en cuanto pierda alrededor de los 1000 la cerraran hasta el lunes.


----------



## un marronazo (24 Oct 2008)

A Hablado Ya El Alcoholico?


----------



## Columpio_Asesino (24 Oct 2008)

Esto es cojonudo, me estoy partiendo el ojete en el foro mientras ahí fuera el mundo capitalista se va a tomar por culo... 

* ¡VIVA BURBUJA.INFO COÑO!*


----------



## trichetin (24 Oct 2008)

Burbujistas ,pepitos, venezolanos e iranies: Game Over


----------



## SNB4President (24 Oct 2008)

Uf, qué susto, había mi madre y pensaba que no llegaba a tiempo... ahora ya estoy aquí.


----------



## chollero (24 Oct 2008)

edito y perdón, yo estube aquí y no compré santander a 6,90 lool


----------



## Starkiller (24 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Rumores no confirmados de que el banco central japonés estaría comprando euros y dólares y vendiendo yenes. No lo descartemos. Los rumores ya dicen que lo ha hecho dos veces durante la mañana



Les han pillaó, les han pillaó, les han pillaó con el carry-trade de los helaós...

Otro gobierno tonto intentando hacer el solito el papel de miles de inversores y funds apalancados. 

Nada, nada, que les cunda.

Como no empiecen a pagar por prestar en yenes, no van a conseguir seguir con el chollo de su moneda artificialmente baja. Se les acabó el vivir como reyes y además ser competitivos exportando a costa del resto.


----------



## txen_txo (24 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Esto se está desmadrando. Creo que en cuanto pierda alrededor de los 1000 la cerraran hasta el lunes.




He leído por ahí que en Rusia ya han cerrado hasta el martes.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

Esto se anima, hemos recuperado 150 puntos en un momento... 

Cuanta pasta tiene el jodio de Paulson!!!!

Saludos....


----------



## SNB4President (24 Oct 2008)

El Ibex vuelve a los 8.000...


----------



## Mosqueado (24 Oct 2008)

Bueno, voy poniendo: ibex de rebajas oiga. Por ser usted 8,18% de rebaja!!! QUE ME LO QUITAN DE LAS MANOS!!!


----------



## el flagelador de regres (24 Oct 2008)

Venga, una porra... antes de las 16:00 el IBEX en 7750...


----------



## antares (24 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 8089,40 -8,19 15:20


----------



## diegocg (24 Oct 2008)

Porra al canto....¿Cierran los yankis la bolsa antes de tiempo, o no?

Yo digo que no (hay que ser valientes, coño xD)


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

sacyr 6,59 % -10,01%


----------



## antares (24 Oct 2008)

sarkweber dijo:


> sacyr 6,59 % -10,01%



Al sacyr cerrar la puerta


----------



## LADRILLATOR (24 Oct 2008)

REDIOS, llevo todo el día fuera y me conecto ahora y veo que el IBEX ha perdido los 8000?


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Esto se anima, hemos recuperado 150 puntos en un momento...
> 
> Cuanta pasta tiene el jodio de Paulson!!!!
> 
> Saludos....



Alguien ha comprado muchos papelitos... mejor, así no cierran la bolsa tan pronto (la hubieran chapado nada más abrir), y así nos divertiremos durante más tiempo.

El que ha bajado 100 puntos en 5 minutos es el Ibex... -738


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

Atentos a la apertura que ya está ahí, esto se pone caliente de verdad y va a ser apoteósico.

Yo apuesto porque arrancamos a la baja y luego vamos a subir.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (24 Oct 2008)

Estos de Bloomberg son la hostia... se masca la tragedia, parace un lanzamiento de la NASA, solo que al infierno... literarmente, frase de la pava: "seis minutos antes de la apertura....", como esperando el fin del mundo... parece la tipica película de desastres al estilo deep impact y tal... increible


----------



## Amon_Ra (24 Oct 2008)

Fri, Oct 24, 2008, 9:25AM ET - U.S. Markets open in 5mins.


----------



## iacalula (24 Oct 2008)

Hermoso día. 
Veo que llego a lo mejor.


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

diegocg dijo:


> Porra al canto....¿Cierran los yankis la bolsa antes de tiempo, o no?
> 
> Yo digo que no (hay que ser valientes, coño xD)



no cierran


----------



## Locke (24 Oct 2008)

Virgensanta! ¿Gamesa sigue existiendo? ¿Cuanto se ha dejado ya esta semana?

GAMESA 10,90 -17,42


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

a ver atentos, no se lo vayan a perder!!

Rocket nada de ir a cagar eh


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (24 Oct 2008)

Joder joder joder joder¡¡¡

Infobolsa -> Noticias -> Estrategias de Invesion

Y el Ibex perdiendo un 9%, esto se hunde¡¡¡¡


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

vamos que nos vamos chavales!!!!!


----------



## trichetin (24 Oct 2008)

Extraño mucho a Bipotecado y a Mocito feliz y sus referencias a los histericos burbus


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

*John Paulson: sus hedge funds suben entre un 15 y un 25% este año*

John Paulson: sus hedge funds suben entre un 15 y un 25% este año 

John Paulson, el gestor mejor pagado del mundo el año pasado, sigue demostrando su habilidad para navegar por aguas revueltas.

Y es que en medio del peor año bursátil que se recuerda sus tres mayores hedge funds han subido entre un 15 y un 25%, lo que le podría reportar unos ingresos este año de 500 millones de dólares.

El año pasado obtuvo más de 3.000 millones de dólares. Mientras otros hedge funds han conseguido subir este año, la media del sector está en unas caídas del 17%. Además, casi ninguno de ellos gestiona la misma cantidad de dinero que Paulson & Co.

John Paulson: sus hedge funds suben entre un 15 y un 25% este año - 24/10/08 - elEconomista.es

Saludos...


----------



## maquiabelo (24 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> A Hablado Ya El Alcoholico?




Pues si, ya ha hablado


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

3, 2, 1, aaaaaaaaaaaaabajo!!!!!


----------



## SNB4President (24 Oct 2008)

Y recordad las reglas del juego; 

Level 1 Halt A 1,100-point drop in the DJIA before 2 p.m. will halt trading for one hour; for 30 minutes if between 2 p.m. and 2:30 p.m.; and have no effect if at 2:30 p.m. or later unless there is a level 2 halt.

Level 2 Halt A 2,200-point drop in the DJIA before 1:00 p.m. will halt trading for two hours; for one hour if between 1:00 p.m. and 2:00 p.m.; and for the remainder of the day if at 2:00 p.m. or later.

Level 3 Halt A 3,350-point drop will halt trading for the remainder of the day regardless of when the decline occurs.


----------



## LADRILLATOR (24 Oct 2008)

A por los 6000!!!

PODEMOS!!!


----------



## Halfredico (24 Oct 2008)

El DJ no abre a las 3? como ha empezado?


----------



## Amon_Ra (24 Oct 2008)

Fri, Oct 24, 2008, 9:29AM ET - U.S. Markets open in 1min.


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

Ostias Es Una Puta Noria!!!! -550 -> -630 -> -550 -> -630


----------



## un marronazo (24 Oct 2008)

bernanke metiendo dolares por un tubo ahora?


----------



## Mosqueado (24 Oct 2008)

Estamos a punto de aterrizar y no funciona el tren de aterrizaje. Vayan poniendose los cinturones de seguridad. Será en octubre dijo aquel...


----------



## Locke (24 Oct 2008)

Empezamos!



$INDU
Stock price
8,542.79 -148.46 -1.71%


----------



## ertitoagus (24 Oct 2008)

vamos a morirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

ehhhhh digo wall street abreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Amon_Ra (24 Oct 2008)

Fri, Oct 24, 2008, 9:30AM ET - U.S. Markets close in 6hrs 30mins.

Symbol	Name	Last Trade	Change	Related Info^DJA	Dow Jones Composite Average	3,069.90 Oct 23	Down 0.37 (0.01%)	Components, Chart, More
^DJI	Dow Jones Industrial Average	8,527.10 Oct 23	Down 164.15 (1.89%)	Components, Chart, More
^DJT	Dow Jones Transportation Averag	3,564.06 Oct 23	Down 1.39 (0.04%)	Components, Chart, More
^DJU	Dow Jones Utility Average	363.90 Oct 23	Down 1.78 (0.51%)	Components, Chart, More


----------



## trichetin (24 Oct 2008)

El capitalismno respira aliviado, Dow Jones abre con caidas del -5% jajaja


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

Esto va pa'rriba solo pierden -490puntos...

PD: Nadie va a hacer ningun comentario de los Hedge Funds de Paulson???? :


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

COMUNICADO OFICIAL:

del TAN DAO VIEN. 

Los humildes trabajadores del Tan Dao Vien y su propietario (y chef) el señor Tan Chingao Vien, quieren agradecer a su ahora extensa clientela sus muestras de fidelidad especialmente en este año 2008 (suerte china) y gratificarles con una comida gratuita a la semana compuesta de rollitos de primavera, tallarines con gambas y pato con nueces, asi como pan dulce y licor de lagarto kjuan Toal Palmao. 

Esperamos seguirles serviendo muchos años. 

Humildemente.


----------



## Locke (24 Oct 2008)

$INDU
Stock price
8,377.36 -313.89 -3.61%
as of 09:32 AM EDT on 10/24/2008 (DJ Index Delay: 0 mins.)

Vaaamonos!

Edito: 
$INDU
Stock price
8,301.77 -389.48 -4.48%
as of 09:33 AM EDT on 10/24/2008 (DJ Index Delay: 0 mins.)


----------



## Tominabo (24 Oct 2008)

¿Que pasará cuando baje a los 7000?

¿Reunión de jefes de estado este finde?


----------



## iacalula (24 Oct 2008)

U.S. Markets close in 6 hrs, 27 mins
Symbol Value Change Percentage Change
DJIA 8,348.13 -343.12 -3.95%
NASDAQ 1,505.11 -98.80 -6.16%
S&P 500 872.45 -35.66 -3.93%


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

El ibex está apunto de rebotar... me lo indica mi software bursatil... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

Han bajado casi nada, al abrir y se han ido para arriba disparados y yo que tenía la orden y todo preparada para entrar...ahí se han quedado 200 euros fantasma ganados en 2 minutos!!


----------



## Starkiller (24 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> Empezamos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O me equivoco al interpretar los gráficos que veo y los datos, o es como si no estuvieran contando el gap de apertura a la baja en el %...

Lo veo todo un pelín confuso... ¿Alguien con mejores conexiones puede aportar algo de luz?


----------



## el flagelador de regres (24 Oct 2008)

impresionante... la peña de bloomberg tiene enfocado el DJI... se cae por segundos... hae un minuto -150, ahora -300


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

8300 chavales


----------



## Sylar (24 Oct 2008)

9.34 DJ -5% otra vez. se acabo el rebotillo.


----------



## iacalula (24 Oct 2008)

U.S. Markets close in 6 hrs, 26 mins
Symbol Value Change Percentage Change
DJIA 8,256.37 -434.88 -5.00%
NASDAQ 1,501.12 -102.79 -6.41%
S&P 500 862.95 -45.16 -4.97%


----------



## trichetin (24 Oct 2008)

iacalula dijo:


> *U.S. Markets close in 6 hrs, 27 mins*
> Symbol Value Change Percentage Change
> DJIA 8,348.13 -343.12 -3.95%
> NASDAQ 1,505.11 -98.80 -6.16%
> S&P 500 872.45 -35.66 -3.93%




jajaja, ya están pidiendo la hora??


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

*De Cárpatos...*

Los hedges andan muy nerviosos con todo lo que está pasando. Entienden que *si no se recupera enseguida el soporte 885 nos vamos a los 700 puntos como poco y se tardará tres o 4 años en recuperar los 1.000.*

Pero también creen que el gobierno va a hacer algo. Todo el mundo dice que ayer entró el Protection Plunge Team , PTT, o la mano de Dios para entendernos y que lo más normal es que intenten algo dado lo negro que está todo.

Se cree que va a haber de un momento a otro una intervención concertada en los mercados de divisas, y *no se descarta alguna bajada sorpresa de nuevo de tipos.*

Rumores de que durante el fin de semana pueden tener problemas algunos fondos. Pero también se dice que muchos otros hedge se están reforzando y ganando en la caída.

Saludos...


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (24 Oct 2008)

Señoras/es, estamos todos locos, pero siento que hay gente dispuesta a entrar a comprar en estos niveles y subir el Ibex hasta los 8300-8250.


----------



## Amon_Ra (24 Oct 2008)

Empezamos señores coganse a los asientos 


^DJU	Dow Jones Utility Average	360.18 Oct 23	Down 5.50 (1.58%)


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

8269 cuaidadin


----------



## luisfernando (24 Oct 2008)

HARRAHS ENTER pierde un 200% !!!!!!!


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Han bajado casi nada, al abrir y se han ido para arriba disparados y yo que tenía la orden y todo preparada para entrar...ahí se han quedado 200 euros fantasma ganados en 2 minutos!!



así me gusta!!
mirando los toros desde la barrera no se aprende a torear


----------



## Locke (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Han bajado casi nada, al abrir y se han ido para arriba disparados y yo que tenía la orden y todo preparada para entrar...ahí se han quedado 200 euros fantasma ganados en 2 minutos!!



Para arriba disparados?!?!? Yo lo veo to mu negro... digoooo... ROJO!


$INDU
Stock price
8,221.25 -470.00 -5.41%
as of 09:35 AM EDT on 10/24/2008 (DJ Index Delay: 0 mins.)


----------



## Sylar (24 Oct 2008)

¡rapido, que alguien haga algo!


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

De momento, ha salvado el primer bache... ya veremos como sigue durante la larga y penosa sesión...


----------



## minolles (24 Oct 2008)

IBEX nuestro que estas por los suelos
Santificados sean tus "blue-chips"
Vengan a nosotros tus plusvalías
Hágase la voluntad de los traders y pillaos
Danos hoy nuestro -6% de cada día
Perdona nuestros "stop-loss"
como nosotros perdonamos a los tiburones
No nos dejes comprar Sacyr
Y líbranos de los cortos
AMEN


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (24 Oct 2008)

Uff la noticia está corriendo como la pólvora, 5% de caida del dj, suspenderán la cotización?? ya lo han hecho con los futuros hace poco...


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

Yo tengo una pregunta...



¿Alguien conserva sus gamesas compradas a 27€...? 







Ahora están a 10,78... 




Saludos


----------



## fmc (24 Oct 2008)

¿Cómo era eso del soporte de los 860?


----------



## Sylar (24 Oct 2008)

rebote! 9.37 DJI -4.27%...


----------



## el flagelador de regres (24 Oct 2008)

-450.... en la TV parecen tranquilos..... pero con expectación... es como si estuviesen disfrutando los cabrones


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

En el Dow rebote del gato pardo... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

*De Cárpatos...*

*Los futuros sobre tipos de interés descuentan de forma implícita que la FED bajará la semana que viene tipos, al 100% que baja 75 puntos, y al 40% que baja 50. Lo interesante es que ayer se descontaba al 1 % la posibilidad de que bajara 75
*

Saludos...


----------



## Amon_Ra (24 Oct 2008)

seguimos bajando.

8,302.57 Oct 23	Down 388.68 (4.47%)


----------



## Sylar (24 Oct 2008)

...y otra vez DJI bajando del 5% a las 9.40.
Buen comienzo de partido con el equipo rojo atacando; el equipo verde, abrumado, no consigue sacar la pelota controlada a pesar del paston que se han gastado.


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *Los futuros sobre tipos de interés descuentan de forma implícita que la FED bajará la semana que viene tipos, al 100% que baja 75 puntos, y al 40% que baja 50. Lo interesante es que ayer se descontaba al 1 % la posibilidad de que bajara 75
> *
> 
> Saludos...



Entonce bajará el dólar no? 



Saludos


----------



## jacksand (24 Oct 2008)

Porra:

Usuario Ibex Dow
jacksand -8.0 -12.5


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

jacksand dijo:


> Porra:
> 
> Usuario Ibex Dow
> jacksand -8.0 -12.5



ya circula en otro post... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Entonce bajará el dólar no?
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Ya lo he cambiado, lo he visto al postearlo, este Cárpatos debe de dir loco estos días!!!!

Saludos... y a ver si ganas una porra jodido!!!!


----------



## Amon_Ra (24 Oct 2008)

seguimos bajando.

8,302.57 Oct 23	Down 388.68 (4.47%)


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (24 Oct 2008)

Que no os enteráis... está rebotando hacia abajo


----------



## Misterio (24 Oct 2008)

Si se baja de 855 con fuerza aterrizamos en los 7xx


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

http://stockcharts.com/charts/gallery.html?$VIX


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Y a las 16:00 dato importante.....a ver como reacciona la bolsa...


----------



## Sylar (24 Oct 2008)

DJI sigue dandose de hostias alrededor de -5%. Le doy al menos hasta las 9.47 para que toquen -6%.


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ya lo he cambiado, lo he visto al postearlo, este Cárpatos debe de dir loco estos días!!!!
> 
> Saludos... y a ver si ganas una porra jodido!!!!



El dia que gane yo una porra del ibex se cae el sistema financiero... 




Saludos


----------



## Lupo (24 Oct 2008)

Uy Uy Uy

Ibex 8.099
Santa - 12.31
Sacyr - 9.47

Creo que alguien tendrá ataques de alergia.


----------



## jacksand (24 Oct 2008)

BANCO POPULAR R
15:29 5,98 €	Down 0,77	Down 11,41%	

La leche, el POP a menos de 6!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

VIX en el DAX

Nuevo máximo histórico en 87,71, casi nada. Por encima de 30 ya se considera muy elevado.


----------



## dabuti (24 Oct 2008)

856,21 SP
hOSTIA............


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> El dia que gane yo una porra del ibex se cae el sistema financiero...
> 
> Saludos



El día que ganes la porra ya no existirá el sistema financiero


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Ahora mismo hay 6 valores en el Ibex por debajo del -10%... :


----------



## Sylar (24 Oct 2008)

9.46 DJI -4,97%, el equipo verde lo intenta otra vez...


----------



## BarneyStinson (24 Oct 2008)

15:23

8.155,10	-7,45%

Despeñaperros minimo


----------



## Kasandra (24 Oct 2008)

Me estoy acojonando... El SAN pierde los 7 euros y el BBVA los 8 :


----------



## Halfredico (24 Oct 2008)

-5.27, vamos coño !!


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> El día que ganes la porra ya no existirá el sistema financiero



*Entonces montaré un chiringuito de estos... *











Saludos


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

Haganme caso, esto está a punto de disparar hacia arriba:

3, 2, 1....


----------



## Misterio (24 Oct 2008)

Siguen aguantando el 855 en USA, bueno lo tienen que aguantar 6 horas casi nada..,


----------



## Burney (24 Oct 2008)

El Nasdaq ha está en torno a los 1500 puntos.

Ni que decir tiene que es una zona muy importante como se ve en el grafico que puse ayer... 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1164123-post202.html

¿Algun valiente más esperando el rebote?  (con stop, eso si)


----------



## Sylar (24 Oct 2008)

9.49 DJ -4,57%. a ver ese rebotillo...


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Haganme caso, esto está a punto de disparar hacia arriba:
> 
> 3, 2, 1....



supongoq ue estarás ya dentro no?
para aprovechar ...


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Haganme caso, esto está a punto de disparar hacia arriba:
> 
> 3, 2, 1....



*PUUUUMMMMMM....*





Saludos


----------



## wolfy (24 Oct 2008)

Pues de Momento el Bovespa (La Bolsa Brasileña) que es la mas importante de America Latina cae el 7%

Esto va bien


----------



## Sylar (24 Oct 2008)

9.51 DJ -4,19% lo estan logrando aguantar ahi, a ver como sale el numero en 10 minutos.


----------



## percebe (24 Oct 2008)

Burney dijo:


> El Nasdaq ha está en torno a los 1500 puntos.
> 
> Ni que decir tiene que es una zona muy importante como se ve en el grafico que puse ayer...
> 
> ...



Yo tambien espero un rebote;no lo van a dejar hundir, como si tienen que vender los calzoncillos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

Joder los que compraron ING este fin de semana deben estar contentos...  y la que compró mapfre también... 

Venga ese humor, coño!!!!

Saludos...


----------



## burbujero (24 Oct 2008)

Burney dijo:


> El Nasdaq ha está en torno a los 1500 puntos.
> 
> Ni que decir tiene que es una zona muy importante como se ve en el grafico que puse ayer...
> 
> ...



Yo. SAN a 7,03. A ver si despega el cohete...


----------



## el flagelador de regres (24 Oct 2008)

os imaginais que se les colapsan a los coleguitas del NYSE el sistema de compus....? Se lía la mundial....


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

Shock bursátil: Medidas de excepción en EEUU para evitar desplomes



> Los mercados de valores estadounidenses están tomando medidas excepcionales para controlar las pérdidas. *Podrían parar la negociación durante una hora si el Dow Jones cayera 1.100 puntos hasta los 7.591,25 *puntos. Los futuros sobre los índices han sido bloqueados al sobrepasar sus pérdidas el 6,6%. El parón en Wall Street se iría a las dos horas si cayera 2.200 puntos y tres horas si cayera un 35%.
> 
> Ya no se trata de los problemas derivados de la nacionalización de los planes de pensiones en Argentina, tampoco de su posible contagio a otros emergentes latinoamericanos. *Se trata de una recesión global en toda regla,*


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

El ibex p'arriba tal como indicaba mi sistema... :


Jooooder, lo voy a patentar antes de que me lo levanten los hedge funds... 



¿Alguien quiere una copia....?


Pues 100.000 € a ingresar en... 



Saludos


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Estan esperando el dato de la vivienda de segunda mano.....a partir de alli...veremos para donde va el rebote....


----------



## Starkiller (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Haganme caso, esto está a punto de disparar hacia arriba:
> 
> 3, 2, 1....



Si, fíjate, justo cuando lo has dicho eso se ha cortado la subida y ha comenzado de nuevo a caer xD

Edit: Mira, no, solo era una especie de punto de inflexión. Sigue subiendo xD.


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

Pues ahí lo tienen, subiendo como un cohete.


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ahí lo tienen, subiendo como un cohete.




Mulder deja de dar consejos y métete, estás perdiendo una fortuna


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Si, fíjate, justo cuando lo has dicho eso se ha cortado la subida y ha comenzado de nuevo a caer xD
> 
> Edit: Mira, no, solo era una especie de punto de inflexión. Sigue subiendo xD.



Ya sabes, hay que comprar barato para vender caro.


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ahí lo tienen, subiendo como un cohete.



Tu sistema es infalible, tienes que estar forrao... 




Saludos


----------



## Misterio (24 Oct 2008)

Ahora llega el dato de viviendas de 2ª mano...


----------



## Sylar (24 Oct 2008)

El dJ sigue colgado a eso del -4%. ahora los bajistas se han ido a hacer un pis antes de que salga el dato ce vivienda usada, y los verdes han aprovechado para ponerlo a -3,7%.


----------



## Locke (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ahí lo tienen, subiendo como un cohete.




Hombre Mulder, vale que parece que lo están conteniendo y de vez en cuando hay algún rebotillo.... Pero de ahí a decir que sube como un cohete no se yo eh......

¿O estas hablando del eurostoxx?


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Mulder deja de dar consejos y métete, estás perdiendo una fortuna



Con la volatilidad que hay igual antes de poner el stop ya me han ventilado 20 puntos y de la misma forma podría ganar 50 en el mismo tiempo, pero va a ser que no. Cuando se calmen las cosas un poco entraré ahora es muy peligroso, una lotería aunque aciertes la tendencia principal.


----------



## Burney (24 Oct 2008)

El nivel clave en el IBEX es el 8400, que era el minimo de ayer, superar ese nivel sería un serio aviso de que el mercado se ha girado y va a rebotar en serio. Mientras estemos por debajo del 8400, mucho cuidado.

Veo que hay un par de foreros que han comprado. Si el IBEX rompe el minimo de hoy, les recomiendo que salgan del mercado.

Les dejo. Suerte hamijos y al toro.


----------



## Bokeron (24 Oct 2008)

Dow 8283
Ibex 8283

Right now


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

Hostiaaaaas.... Voy a ponerme corto ahora mismo... :





Es decir... que me voy a calzar las pantucas y me voy a echar la siesta... 




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Con la volatilidad que hay igual antes de poner el stop ya me han ventilado 20 puntos y de la misma forma podría ganar 50 en el mismo tiempo, pero va a ser que no. Cuando se calmen las cosas un poco entraré ahora es muy peligroso, una lotería aunque aciertes la tendencia principal.



bueno al menos mójate, sube pero baja, o baja pero sube?
no te he visto en la apuesta de hoy, incluyen IBEX y DOW ...


----------



## luisfernando (24 Oct 2008)

el ibex al 6% y subiendo!!!! pero que haces solbes?? habla ya hombre, que te esperamos con ansias


----------



## se7en (24 Oct 2008)

Por si a alguien le interesa, dejo un enlace para ver Bloomberg TV en español:

Bloomberg TV


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> Hombre Mulder, vale que parece que lo están conteniendo y de vez en cuando hay algún rebotillo.... Pero de ahí a decir que sube como un cohete no se yo eh......
> 
> ¿O estas hablando del eurostoxx?



El eurostoxx estaba en 2205 cuando han arrancado los americanos y ahora está en 2292, casi 90 puntos en menos de media hora. El DJI y el S&P también los estoy mirando en el gráfico y veo que suben, aunque yo suelo usar un graficado de 10 minutos.

Si lo miras en un gráfico de más cerca o miras lo que dicen las webs de -X.XX% pues puede que te lleves una impresión distinta, pero en ese % ya está descontada la apertura y eso no es 'tradeable'.


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Buenoi señores venta de viviendas de segunda mano +5,5% mejor de lo esperado

Rebote a la vista....


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2008)

+5,5 mejor de los esperado


----------



## técnica de hacienda (24 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Joder los que compraron ING este fin de semana deben estar contentos...  y la que compró mapfre también...
> 
> Venga ese humor, coño!!!!
> 
> Saludos...



yo vendi ayer


----------



## abelnightroad (24 Oct 2008)

A por las 800 pags!


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

A ponerse corto para el lunes chavales....


----------



## Borjita burbujas (24 Oct 2008)

*¿Que pasa con el MERVAL? Abren o que?*


----------



## Sylar (24 Oct 2008)

el dato de vivienda usada es...bueno? malo? o todo lo contrario?
ni puta idea. parece cerca de lo esperado.
EL dJ en -3,25%


----------



## Julito (24 Oct 2008)

Ya está por encima de -6%...

A este paso, cierra por encima de los 8.500


----------



## Builder (24 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Buenoi señores venta de viviendas de segunda mano +5,5% mejor de lo esperado
> 
> Rebote a la vista....



¿Pero tú crees que el Nikkei cayó un 9.6% porque creían que la venta de viviendas de 2ª mano en USA iba a ser peor de lo esperado?


----------



## TIPOA (24 Oct 2008)

joder, yo habia entrado 4000€ en Zeltia esta mañana justo con la subidita, estaban parriba, y ahora estan en negativo, palmando como un gilipollas, con dos huevos,, pero gilipollas al fin y al cabo.........


----------



## dabuti (24 Oct 2008)

REBOTA....
877,49 Down 30,62 (3,37%) 
S&P 500 INDEX,RTH (^GSPC)


----------



## explorador (24 Oct 2008)

pues parece que el dato al IBEX no le gustado mucho, ¿será por envidia?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

técnica de hacienda dijo:


> yo vendi ayer



Pues enhorabuena... eso es saber algo de bolsa o tener un buen "pajarito", porque sin tener ni idea entrar y salir no me lo creo...

Saludos...


----------



## Sylar (24 Oct 2008)

DJ ya se ha olvidado de las viviendas. este chico tiene la memoria de un pez. nos volvemos a caer al -4%.

edito: yo tambien estuve en la pagina 800!!


----------



## Locke (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> El eurostoxx estaba en 2205 cuando han arrancado los americanos y ahora está en 2292, casi 90 puntos en menos de media hora. El DJI y el S&P también los estoy mirando en el gráfico y veo que suben, aunque yo suelo usar un graficado de 10 minutos.
> 
> Si lo miras en un gráfico de más cerca o miras lo que dicen las webs de -X.XX% pues puede que te lleves una impresión distinta, pero en ese % ya está descontada la apertura y eso no es 'tradeable'.



Yo lo veo por el firefox, que pilla los datos de yahoo finance. ¿Sabéis que lag llevan los datos de yahoo exactamente?

Ciertamente da la impresión que se van recuperando, el S&P pierde un 3.60% cuando hace un rato estaba sobre -5%, el dow parece estabilizado en los -3.50% y el ibex en -6


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder was in the page 800!!



PD: No me podía resistir a hacer esta parodia del 'i was here'


----------



## dabuti (24 Oct 2008)

¡DONDE ESTÁ LA PORRA?
¿sE PUEDE AÚN?


----------



## dabuti (24 Oct 2008)

Esto se tuerce otra vez
868,57 Down 39,54 (4,35%)


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> Yo lo veo por el firefox, que pilla los datos de yahoo finance. ¿Sabéis que lag llevan los datos de yahoo exactamente?
> 
> Ciertamente da la impresión que se van recuperando, el S&P pierde un 3.60% cuando hace un rato estaba sobre -5%, el dow parece estabilizado en los -3.50% y el ibex en -6



Creo que el lag es entre 10 y 15 minutos. Si vas al yahoo finance y pones el gráfico intradiario en la escala más grande fíjate el minuto por el que va el gráfico y sabrás con exactitud que lag hay.


----------



## Misterio (24 Oct 2008)

Nos iremos a los 85x otra vez a probar el soporte.?


----------



## Builder (24 Oct 2008)

¡Yo también estuve en la página 800 contemplando el fin del mundo!


----------



## Egam (24 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 8.212,50 -598,70 *-6,79%* 16:09:35


----------



## Locke (24 Oct 2008)

El que si parece tener un cohete en el culo es el VIX +83.78!!!

Edito: Que ilusión!!! mensaje 12.000

Yo estuve aqui!


----------



## Blackbird (24 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Nos iremos a los 85x otra vez a probar el soporte.?



Parece que no. Pa'bajo a toda leche


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Yo estuve en la 801...pq me despiste.....


----------



## Misterio (24 Oct 2008)

Si lo bajan de 850 fuerte como si entra la mano de Jesucristo ..


----------



## dabuti (24 Oct 2008)

No sé si esto es más actual. El Sp había bajado a 854 y ha vuelto a 869. Es la Bolsa New York

NYSE, New York Stock Exchange


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

Sinceramente, muchos en este foro piensan que de aquí se acaba el capitalismo. si lo pensáis no sé para que narices os levantáis todos los días para ir a currar (los que no estén en paro). El IBEX ha bajado ya el 50% desde Noviembre, los importantes ya han bajado más de lo que deberían. Estos días de volatilidad se acaban, ya están apuntalando el edificio a nivel mundial. y será un buen momento para comprar. Pero, si quieren forrarse el momento es ahora y aprovechar los saltos. No se fíen de analistos porque el análisis técnico es papel mojado, compren bajo y vendan caro, es la única regla


----------



## Locke (24 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> joder, yo habia entrado 4000€ en Zeltia esta mañana justo con la subidita, estaban parriba, y ahora estan en negativo, palmando como un gilipollas, con dos huevos,, pero gilipollas al fin y al cabo.........



¿¡¿De verdad te has jugado 4000€?!? Como están las cosas meter pasta en la bolsa me parece una locura.... No tengo mucha idea no, pero me parece jugar a la ruleta rusa.


----------



## Halfredico (24 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Sinceramente, muchos en este foro piensan que de aquí se acaba el capitalismo. si lo pensáis no sé para que narices os levantáis todos los días para ir a currar (los que no estén en paro). El IBEX ha bajado ya el 50% desde Noviembre, los importantes ya han bajado más de lo que deberían. Estos días de volatilidad se acaban, ya están apuntalando el edificio a nivel mundial. y será un buen momento para comprar. Pero, si quieren forrarse el momento es ahora y aprovechar los saltos. No se fíen de analistos porque el análisis técnico es papel mojado, compren bajo y vendan caro, es la única regla



Me has animado. Tiro para la bolsa con el maletin lleno.


----------



## TIPOA (24 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Sinceramente, muchos en este foro piensan que de aquí se acaba el capitalismo. si lo pensáis no sé para que narices os levantáis todos los días para ir a currar (los que no estén en paro). El IBEX ha bajado ya el 50% desde Noviembre, los importantes ya han bajado más de lo que deberían. Estos días de volatilidad se acaban, ya están apuntalando el edificio a nivel mundial. y será un buen momento para comprar. Pero, si quieren forrarse el momento es ahora y aprovechar los saltos. No se fíen de analistos porque el análisis técnico es papel mojado, compren bajo y vendan caro, es la única regla



Hablo el oraculo
joder tio, anda que te has mojado
"compren bajo y vendan caro, es la única regla"
te has quedado tranquilo???


----------



## Builder (24 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> si quieren forrarse el momento es ahora y aprovechar los saltos



Si quieren perder un pastón de golpe también es el momento ahora, esos saltos es lo que tienen


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (24 Oct 2008)

Entre las 10.05 y las 10.10 se han negociado en el S&P más de 600 millones de dólares, y ha caído desde 877 a 863. 

:


----------



## TIPOA (24 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> ¿¡¿De verdad te has jugado 4000€?!? Como están las cosas meter pasta en la bolsa me parece una locura.... No tengo mucha idea no, pero me parece jugar a la ruleta rusa.



PALABRITA del niño Jesus...

creo que hay que estar en alguna... ¿en cual??, NPI...


----------



## el flagelador de regres (24 Oct 2008)

chamaleon, no se va a acabar el capitalismo, eso es imposible... como mucho nuestros queridos gobernantes lo intentaran enterrar a base de regulaciones, pero ya estaremos nosotros en el mercado negro para no oxidarnos mucho... otro tema es la bolsa; de esta van a cambiar algunas cosas (me refiero a la que está cayendo desde hace unos meses).


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Sinceramente, muchos en este foro piensan que de aquí se acaba el capitalismo. si lo pensáis no sé para que narices os levantáis todos los días para ir a currar (los que no estén en paro). El IBEX ha bajado ya el 50% desde Noviembre, los importantes ya han bajado más de lo que deberían. Estos días de volatilidad se acaban, ya están apuntalando el edificio a nivel mundial. y será un buen momento para comprar. Pero, si quieren forrarse el momento es ahora y aprovechar los saltos. No se fíen de analistos porque el análisis técnico es papel mojado, compren bajo y vendan caro, es la única regla



Apuntalando el edificio???....los mas importantes ya han bajado lo suficiente????.....Pues yo creo que aún hay mucho mas donde caer....hasta los 6000 del IBEX....imaginate si se tiene que derrumbar todavía


----------



## Builder (24 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> Hablo el oraculo
> joder tio, anda que te has mojado
> "compren bajo y vendan caro, es la única regla"
> te has quedado tranquilo???



Es que cuando no hay volatilidad la regla es "compra caro y vende barato"


----------



## arrhenius (24 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> Yo lo veo por el firefox, que pilla los datos de yahoo finance. ¿Sabéis que lag llevan los datos de yahoo exactamente?
> 
> Ciertamente da la impresión que se van recuperando, el S&P pierde un 3.60% cuando hace un rato estaba sobre -5%, el dow parece estabilizado en los -3.50% y el ibex en -6



que plugin usas exactamente?


----------



## Morototeo (24 Oct 2008)

*chamaleon, no se va a acabar el capitalismo, eso es imposible...

NO OLVIDEIS AMIGOS, QUE NADA ES IMPOSIBLE.... 
*


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> Hablo el oraculo
> joder tio, anda que te has mojado
> "compren bajo y vendan caro, es la única regla"
> te has quedado tranquilo???




si quieres empiezo con el análisis técnico, saco el finanfor y te saca un montón de chorradas automáticas, muy técnico, ¿crees que sirve de algo? si te quedas más agusto con un montón de predicciones basadas en numerología allá tu...

un poco de sentido común, si pensáis que el capitalismo no se va a la mierda y se intenta ver más allá del pánico, ahora tenemos a muchas compañías a precio de saldo.
¿de verdad crees que va a quebrar Gas Natural? y al día siguiente sin gas en casa ¿no?
harán lo que haga falta, bajada de tipos, comprar acciones con dinero de pensiones, todo...


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Sinceramente, muchos en este foro piensan que de aquí se acaba el capitalismo. si lo pensáis no sé para que narices os levantáis todos los días para ir a currar (los que no estén en paro). El IBEX ha bajado ya el 50% desde Noviembre, los importantes ya han bajado más de lo que deberían. Estos días de volatilidad se acaban, ya están apuntalando el edificio a nivel mundial. y será un buen momento para comprar. Pero, si quieren forrarse el momento es ahora y aprovechar los saltos. No se fíen de analistos porque el análisis técnico es papel mojado, compren bajo y vendan caro, es la única regla




De acuerdo con lo que dices, pero, en un escenario de inicio de una recesión GRAVE como el que vivimos, la bolsa seguirá siendo bajista durante un período de tiempo indeterminado.

Volveremos a tocar los 7000 de nuevo, y si la cosa se pone fea, los 6000. Pero claro, que cada uno juegue el dinero que quiera, que para eso es suyo. Luego que nadie se queje...


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

El capitalismo no morira...porque hay demasiados intereses que mandan por encima de los propios estados....aunque si cambiara lo que ahora entendemos como capitalismo....lo comprobareis vosotros mismos en el 2009....


----------



## Locke (24 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Sinceramente, muchos en este foro piensan que de aquí se acaba el capitalismo. si lo pensáis no sé para que narices os levantáis todos los días para ir a currar (los que no estén en paro). El IBEX ha bajado ya el 50% desde Noviembre, los importantes ya han bajado más de lo que deberían. Estos días de volatilidad se acaban, ya están apuntalando el edificio a nivel mundial. y será un buen momento para comprar. Pero, si quieren forrarse el momento es ahora y aprovechar los saltos. No se fíen de analistos porque el análisis técnico es papel mojado, compren bajo y vendan caro, es la única regla




El fin del capitalismo no lo se, pero que todo lo que esta pasando va a pasar una factura histórica me parece bastante lógico pensarlo. En cuanto a los que van a trabajar, me parece que todos somos muy conscientes de que pueden pasar muchas cosas. No se pueden hacer apuestas al 100% sobre algo así. La gente que tiene un trabajo no se va a arriesgar a dejarlo a no ser que este 100% seguro de lo que va a pasar. Eso si, hay que reconocer que la cosa no tiene buena pinta, y al paso que vamos el futuro es sumamente incierto.

Una cosa no tiene que ver con la otra, y conservar un trabajo puede ser un buen colchón para cuando la cosa se ponga jodida de verdad, eso y no tener deudas claro...


----------



## Marai (24 Oct 2008)

¿Hasta que año hay que remontarse para ver estos niveles?


----------



## javso (24 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Sinceramente, muchos en este foro piensan que de aquí se acaba el capitalismo. si lo pensáis no sé para que narices os levantáis todos los días para ir a currar (los que no estén en paro). El IBEX ha bajado ya el 50% desde Noviembre, los importantes ya han bajado más de lo que deberían. Estos días de volatilidad se acaban, ya están apuntalando el edificio a nivel mundial. y será un buen momento para comprar. Pero, si quieren forrarse el momento es ahora y aprovechar los saltos. No se fíen de analistos porque el análisis técnico es papel mojado, compren bajo y vendan caro, es la única regla



Solo te doy un dato. Tras el crack del 29, la bolsa yanki tardó 22 años en recuperar el nivel que tenía antes del desplome. 
No digo na, y lo digo to.


----------



## Delendaestdomus (24 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> si quieres empiezo con el análisis técnico, saco el finanfor y te saca un montón de chorradas automáticas, muy técnico, ¿crees que sirve de algo? si te quedas más agusto con un montón de predicciones basadas en numerología allá tu...
> 
> un poco de sentido común, si pensáis que el capitalismo no se va a la mierda y se intenta ver más allá del pánico, ahora tenemos a muchas compañías a precio de saldo.
> ¿de verdad crees que va a quebrar Gas Natural? y al día siguiente sin gas en casa ¿no?
> harán lo que haga falta, bajada de tipos, comprar acciones con dinero de pensiones, todo...



Si quiebra gas natural no nos quedamos sin gas en casa, los que se quedan sin su dinero serían los accionistas de gas natural. La distribución de gas supongo que estaría encantada de comprarla a saldo sonatrach.


----------



## El río de la vida (24 Oct 2008)

Marai dijo:


> ¿Hasta que año hay que remontarse para ver estos niveles?



Para ver estos niveles de caída acumulada hay que remontarse hasta 1929.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

Marai dijo:


> ¿Hasta que año hay que remontarse para ver estos niveles?



En el IBEX35 Octubre del 2004... en el Dow Jones más o menos también...
Saludos...


----------



## TIPOA (24 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> si quieres empiezo con el análisis técnico, saco el finanfor y te saca un montón de chorradas automáticas, muy técnico, ¿crees que sirve de algo? si te quedas más agusto con un montón de predicciones basadas en numerología allá tu...
> 
> un poco de sentido común, si pensáis que el capitalismo no se va a la mierda y se intenta ver más allá del pánico, ahora tenemos a muchas compañías a precio de saldo.
> ¿de verdad crees que va a quebrar Gas Natural? y al día siguiente sin gas en casa ¿no?
> harán lo que haga falta, bajada de tipos, comprar acciones con dinero de pensiones, todo...



Saca lo que quieras pero di algo coherente,
pa eso tiro los dados y listo


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

Delendaestdomus dijo:


> Si quiebra gas natural no nos quedamos sin gas en casa, los que se quedan sin su dinero serían los accionistas de gas natural. La distribución de gas supongo que estaría encantada de comprarla a saldo sonatrach.




Se compra a precio de saldo cosas como las terras o coloniales, que no tienen activos pero sí deudas enormes.
por una compañia como gas natural, telefónica, repsol, habrá ostias para quedárselas. y si las compran será el accionista el primer beneficiado


----------



## Misterio (24 Oct 2008)

858 a punto de llegar al campo de minas otra vez, no me quiero imaginar el nº de ordenes de venta que hay un poco más abajo.


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

El río de la vida dijo:


> Para ver estos niveles de caída acumulada hay que remontarse hasta 1929.



Será a este porcentaje de caída acumulada, porque como lleguemos a esos niveles entonces si que se acaba el capitalismo


----------



## Egam (24 Oct 2008)

Ostias Pedrin!!

Ibex 35 8.134,30 -676,90 *-7,68%* 16:25:36


----------



## Marai (24 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> En el IBEX35 Octubre del 2004...
> 
> Saludos...



Si, pero también podemos remontarnos más y volveríamos a cruzarnos con los 8.500. ¿En 1998 o por ahí?

La bolsa vale ahora casi la mitá que hace un año.


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Marai dijo:


> ¿Hasta que año hay que remontarse para ver estos niveles?



Estamos más o menos tocando los 8.000; es decir, a niveles de septiembre del 2004.


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Por cierto...

Otra vez el S&P jugando con fuego con el 855


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> Saca lo que quieras pero di algo coherente,
> pa eso tiro los dados y listo



Con que esté redactado en plan "Mulder" ya te lo crees?
porque el finanfor me da soportes, tendencias, riesgos....
vamos, me dices que si te lo envuelvo en papel regalo si te vale...


----------



## Locke (24 Oct 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> que plugin usas exactamente?




Se llama StockTicker, la verdad que ahora no recuerdo de donde lo baje... Pero supongo que buscando por google no tendrás problemas en encontrarlo. Yo lo uso en el firefox de Ubuntu, pero creo que los plugins valen tanto para Linux como para Windows. Si tienes alguna duda en como configurarlo mandame un mp.

Saludos!


----------



## dabuti (24 Oct 2008)

futuro ibex -8,5
SP bajo de 860


----------



## Builder (24 Oct 2008)

Vamos, que nos vamos.....

*8.130,70 (-680,00) (-7,72%)*


----------



## un marronazo (24 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Sinceramente, muchos en este foro piensan que de aquí se acaba el capitalismo. si lo pensáis no sé para que narices os levantáis todos los días para ir a currar (los que no estén en paro). El IBEX ha bajado ya el 50% desde Noviembre, los importantes ya han bajado más de lo que deberían. Estos días de volatilidad se acaban, ya están apuntalando el edificio a nivel mundial. y será un buen momento para comprar. Pero, si quieren forrarse el momento es ahora y aprovechar los saltos. No se fíen de analistos porque el análisis técnico es papel mojado, compren bajo y vendan caro, es la única regla



jejeje eso mismo es lo que deben estar pensando todos los que en este momento venden, España 35	
8099
8107
16:28
-695


Wall Street	
8231
8235
16:28
-466


----------



## Locke (24 Oct 2008)

Por cierto, para el que preguntaba por el Merval: 

Merval 
901.325 -62.38 -6.47%


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Ojito......s&p ...-5,46% 858.55


----------



## diegocg (24 Oct 2008)

El capitalismo no se acabó en 1929 ni se va a acabar ahora...el libre mercado como idealización existirá siempre porque es algo inherente al ser humano, no una serie de teorías impuestas por fuerza en la sociedad.


----------



## solomon (24 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> 858 a punto de llegar al campo de minas otra vez, no me quiero imaginar el nº de ordenes de venta que hay un poco más abajo.



¿Cuánto hay que pagar para tener acceso a esa información? Porque habra quien la tenga y pueda actuar en consecuencia.


----------



## Ajoporro (24 Oct 2008)

España 35 8093 8101 16:29 -701


Uyuyuyuyuyuy .... no quiero parecer madmaxista, pero esta ostia debería tener consecuencias... vaya.


----------



## Sylar (24 Oct 2008)

tras una hora de tocarse los cojones, el Dow se ha lanzado otra vez contra los 8.200, pero esta siendo rechazado.
a las 10.30, 8242 (-5,17%).


----------



## Julito (24 Oct 2008)

No os da lástima que se cierre a las 17:30???

Joder, podría cerrar una horita más tarde para pasar un buen fin de semana.


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

solomon dijo:


> ¿Cuánto hay que pagar para tener acceso a esa información? Porque habra quien la tenga y pueda actuar en consecuencia.



¿Dinero? basta con tener cuenta en un broker, casi todos dan esa información en tiempo real, no es nada del otro mundo.


----------



## El río de la vida (24 Oct 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Como el consejo era gratuito,,,,,,al ataquerrrrrrrrrrrrrr.



Estamos en caída libre, ni canales ni gaitas, en estos momentos es de locos entrar a especular y aún menos ganas de ello si tenemos en cuenta la volatilidad. 

Si estás todo el día pegado a la pantalla puedes entrar en los picos de subida e ir soltando según baja la bolsa (abriendo cortos, claro) y cerrando posiciones al final del día aunque sea perdiendo. Para los stops hay que andarse con ojo, si hay un nivel de pérdidas que no se quiere asumir olvídense de stops por Elliot.

Si os sobra pasta que se pueda perder cien por cien (tipo juego a la primitiva) podemos comprar algún call warrants porque ESTAMOS EN OCTUBRE.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (24 Oct 2008)

a los catastrofistas madmaxistas, y los regres procumunistoides, el capitalismo no puede desaparecer por que no es un sistema de reglas impuesto, si no uno natural... es la 'traduccion' del juego de la vida de la naturaleza a la sociedad humana; y mientras seamos animales individuales, con todo lo que implica ello, el metodo natural del homo economicus será el capitalismo... dicho esto, apuntar que lo que tenemos ahora es un capitalismo eunuco, pigmeo y prisionero de los politicos, burocratas y demás parasitos estatalistas; y ese si puede irse a la mierda en esta fiesta... eso sí, no sin antes dar la nota en plan bestia... para el año que viene veo mucha regulación de tipo dictatorial... uffffff, los parasitos no van a querer soltar la presa... viva el anarcocapitalismo!!!

 OFF de tocho político-sociologico 

En fin, la bolsa tiene enfrente un duro y tortuoso camino, hasta dentro de mucho tiempo no se va a aclarar en que situación estamos, y asi es dificil que no tengamos desconfianza y mercado bajista


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

El 855...del S&P es un soporte que no se puede romper....rebotara hasta cuanto haga falta...al menos hoy....no pueden dejar caer el mercado


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

Señores, que volvemos a subir! o eso parece.


----------



## tasator (24 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> Se llama StockTicker, la verdad que ahora no recuerdo de donde lo baje... Pero supongo que buscando por google no tendrás problemas en encontrarlo. Yo lo uso en el firefox de Ubuntu, pero creo que los plugins valen tanto para Linux como para Windows. Si tienes alguna duda en como configurarlo mandame un mp.
> 
> Saludos!



https://addons.mozilla.org/es-ES/firefox/search?q=StockTicker&cat=1%2C1


----------



## El río de la vida (24 Oct 2008)

Ajoporro dijo:


> España 35 8093 8101 16:29 -701
> 
> 
> Uyuyuyuyuyuy .... no quiero parecer madmaxista, pero esta ostia debería tener consecuencias... vaya.



Ninguna, excepto que alguno se está forrando gracias al pánico de la peña. La bolsa es una profesión para algunos, un juego para otros y la puta ruina para el resto.


----------



## TocahuevoS (24 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> joder, yo habia entrado 4000€ en Zeltia esta mañana justo con la subidita, estaban parriba, y ahora estan en negativo, palmando como un gilipollas, con dos huevos,, pero gilipollas al fin y al cabo.........



Modo políticamente correcto = ON

Tranquilo, esto pegará un rebote el lunes y no pasa nada, por lo menos recuperarás tu inversion. :o

Modo políticamente correcto = OFF
Modo hijo de puta = ON
 
Como no hay información suficiente en el foro, vas tú y metes 4000€ en la bolsa en la peor semana financiera de la Historia de la Humanidad. Pues eres bobo, y lo más probable es que no recuperes ni la mitad de lo que has metido. Es más, no sé qué hace aún ese dinero ahí dentro.


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> El 855...del S&P es un soporte que no se puede romper....rebotara hasta cuanto haga falta...al menos hoy....no pueden dejar caer el mercado



No hay soporte indestructible, ni resistencia no traspasable, quítate esa idea equivocada de la cabeza.


----------



## solomon (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Dinero? basta con tener cuenta en un broker, casi todos dan esa información en tiempo real, no es nada del otro mundo.



Bueno, he echado un vistazo y en renta 4 para tener acceso en tiempo real hay que pagar aparte. De todos modos no me refiero al precio de mercado, sino a los stop loss, que segun tengo entendido no son ordenes puestas en el mercado, sino que si el mercado llega a un precio el stop loss saca esa acción a la venta, y sabiendo los stop loss que tiene la gente se podria especular que da gusto.


----------



## Builder (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, que volvemos a subir! o eso parece.



La prueba más evidente de lo mal que está esto: subir ahora significa pasar de -8% a -6%!!!!!!!!!! :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

Marai dijo:


> Si, pero también podemos remontarnos más y volveríamos a cruzarnos con los 8.500. ¿En 1998 o por ahí?
> 
> La bolsa vale ahora casi la mitá que hace un año.



En el 1998, 2001, 2002 y 2004 en el Ibex35 también estuvimos en 8000. En marzo del 2000 estuvimos en 12700 puntos...

Saludos...


----------



## TocahuevoS (24 Oct 2008)

Himno de los inversoreh en borza.

<object width="353" height="132"><embed src="http://www.goear.com/files/external.swf?file=3611629" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" quality="high" width="353" height="132"></embed></object>

"Caballo. Metedlo todo en caballo. Lo necesitaremos"


----------



## adso de melk (24 Oct 2008)

La mano de dios esta actuando en USA veremos si aguanta el temporal, me temo que el fin será la semana que viene. 

Salid de la bolsa pero ya, el desplome final en menos de siete días.


----------



## Lupo (24 Oct 2008)

El Santa, pierde el listón de los 7E
- 12,69
6.95€


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

TocahuevoS dijo:


> Como no hay información suficiente en el foro, vas tú y metes 4000€ en la bolsa en la peor semana financiera de la Historia de la Humanidad. Pues eres bobo, y lo más probable es que no recuperes ni la mitad de lo que has metido. Es más, no sé qué hace aún ese dinero ahí dentro. [/SIZE]



dudo mucho que pierda la mitad, aquí la volatilidad es hacia los dos lados. lo único tener cuidado con la avaricia, y vender en el rebote la próxima semana, que se ponga una orden de venta cuando esté a tiro. igual con la tontería eso pasa hoy mismo...

hemos tenido 3 días de bajad a los infiernos, la próxima semana hay reuniones, bajadas de tipos, muchas cositas que se sacan de la manga


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

TocahuevoS dijo:


> vas tú y metes 4000€ en la bolsa en la peor semana financiera de la Historia de la Humanidad. Pues eres bobo, y lo más probable es que no recuperes ni la mitad de lo que has metido.



pst, pst, recuerda, comprar barato, vender caro.

De nada.


----------



## macvales (24 Oct 2008)

el flagelador de regres dijo:


> a los catastrofistas madmaxistas, y los regres procumistoides, *el capitalismo no puede desaparecer por que no es un sistema de reglas impuesto, si no uno natural... es la 'traduccion' del juego de la vida de la naturaleza a la sociedad humana; y mientras seamos animales individuales*, con todo lo que implica ello, el metodo natural del homo economicus será el capitalismo... dicho esto, apuntar que lo que tenemos ahora es un capitalismo eunuco, pigmeo y prisionero de los politicos, burocratas y demás parasitos estatalistas; y ese si puede irse a la mierda en esta fiesta... eso sí, no sin antes dar la nota en plan bestia... para el año que viene veo mucha regulación de tipo dictatorial... uffffff, los parasitos no van a querer soltar la presa... viva el anarcocapitalismo!!!



La naturaleza no tiene nada que ver con el capitalismo, la naturaleza es sostenible por sí sola, tienes métodos de autorregulación, además no somos animales individuales desde hace mucho mucho tiempo.


----------



## Builder (24 Oct 2008)

Lupo dijo:


> El Santa, pierde el listón de los 7E
> - 12,69
> 6.95€



En cuanto llegue a 1€ compramos a saco y echamos a Botín!!


----------



## elefante (24 Oct 2008)

diegocg dijo:


> El capitalismo no se acabó en 1929 ni se va a acabar ahora...*el libre mercado como idealización existirá siempre porque es algo inherente al ser humano*, no una serie de teorías impuestas por fuerza en la sociedad.



Y eso lo dices porque eres doctor en antropología o algo así ¿no?

Más leer y menos opinar


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Siguen los rumores intensos de posible intervención concertada en cualquier momento de varios bancos centrales en contra del yen

Guerra financiera con los Japos...


----------



## TocahuevoS (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> pst, pst, recuerda, comprar barato, vender caro.
> 
> De nada.



Si el "suelo" del Ibex está en 6000, comprar ayer era comprar caro.  no?


----------



## El río de la vida (24 Oct 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Debo entonar el "mea culpa" y reconocerlo. Me venció un plazo fijo y a punto estuve de meterme en Gamesas a 19€ hará cosa de 20 días. Tuve la tentación fugaz y pasajera. No lo hice y no sabes que feliz me siento. La intuición de "a labrador tonto, patatas gordas" aquí no funciona. efinitivamente paso de dejar en bolsa un céntimo, creo que ni con garantías.



A mí me parece de lo más razonable invertir por fundamentales (PER, dividendo, solvencia, proyección, etc.). Después de analizar la totalidad del IBEX o grandes empresas del mercado continuo las sorpresas son inmensas: todo depende del espacio temporal. ¡Los fundamentales no existen en el largo plazo!


----------



## Locke (24 Oct 2008)

Merval -7.35%


----------



## dabuti (24 Oct 2008)

857 sp 16:42


----------



## Lupo (24 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> En cuanto llegue a 1€ compramos a saco y echamos a Botín!!



Juas juas juas juas.
Muy bueno. Pero la verdad, creo que en ese precio no lo tendríamos que echar, el mismo echaría a correr como loco.


----------



## Builder (24 Oct 2008)

Hummmmmmm, por algunos comentarios me da que por aquí hay alguno que está pillado 

Que conste que por aquí ya dijimos que *NO* era el momento de jugar a especulador.


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

TocahuevoS dijo:


> Si el "suelo" del Ibex está en 6000, comprar ayer era comprar caro.  no?



El suelo nadie sabe donde está, yo apuesto porque la bolsa estará más abajo dentro 2 semanas, pero entre medias creo que va a subir, este es un buen momento para comprar a corto plazo y cerrarse pronto.


----------



## garabolos (24 Oct 2008)

a este paso van a tener q adelantar la cumbre


----------



## un marronazo (24 Oct 2008)

nenes... aquí ni dios se fia ya de nadie  esto va p'bajooooooo alguien se atreve a comprar? que lo diga ahora o calle para siempre


----------



## Builder (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> El suelo nadie sabe donde está



Como digo lo uno, digo lo otro. Mulder ha dicho gran verdad, que rostro pálido debe escuchar.


----------



## diegocg (24 Oct 2008)

elefante dijo:


> Y eso lo dices porque eres doctor en antropología o algo así ¿no?
> 
> Más leer y menos opinar




¿Mande?


----------



## Pindik87 (24 Oct 2008)

Jjajaja la situación se les está yendo de las manos ya no saben que ahcer para mantener la bolsa y mira que lo intentan imprimiendo billetes a todo trapo pero ni así, han pedido que la OPET aumente la producción de tinta que ya no tienenj reservas.


----------



## peptroc (24 Oct 2008)

garabolos dijo:


> a este paso van a tener q adelantar la cumbre



JE, je , según dicen algunas malas lenguas, todo esto pasa ya que hay Alguien por ahí que NO está invitado y éste tenía la solución... y ésta, claro ,no llegará.


----------



## Misterio (24 Oct 2008)

Atentos a Argentina que cae casi un 8%, y ahora mismo eso afecta más al IBEX que la bolsa americana, me da la impresión.


----------



## El río de la vida (24 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> nenes... aquí ni dios se fia ya de nadie  esto va p'bajooooooo alguien se atreve a comprar? que lo diga ahora o calle para siempre



¿Comprar un viernes a 40 minutos del cierre en medio de un crack bursátil? No es cuestión de valor, sólo de sentido común.


----------



## garabolos (24 Oct 2008)

peptroc dijo:


> JE, je , según dicen algunas malas lenguas, todo esto pasa ya que hay Alguien por ahí que NO está invitado y éste tenía la solución... y ésta, claro ,no llegará.



se le puede enviar por mail


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> El suelo nadie sabe donde está, *yo apuesto porque la bolsa estará más abajo dentro 2 semanas, pero entre medias creo que va a subir,* este es un buen momento para comprar a corto plazo y cerrarse pronto.



Declaro lo arriba subrayado como claramente "PICHALIISTA"...lo cual demuestra que el "escritor" o "relator" de lo anteriormente escrito y puesto en negritas....NO TIENE N.P.I*

*N.P.I= NADA que PERDER en el IBEX.


----------



## un marronazo (24 Oct 2008)

garabolos dijo:


> se le puede enviar por mail



pues mira tu al que invita como le va  y esto a pesar de meter tropecientos billoones recien impresos


----------



## wolfy (24 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Atentos a Argentina que cae casi un 8%, y ahora mismo eso afecta más al IBEX que la bolsa americana, me da la impresión.



Pues brasil no se queda atras el Indice Bovespa cae casi el 7% :


----------



## garabolos (24 Oct 2008)

yo austando atodo el mundo diendo mira como caen las bolsas y la gente me dice y a mi q me importa si yo no tengo nada en bolsa eso es de 4 ricos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

*De Cárpatos...*

ECRI

El indicador de crecimiento anualizado del Instituto del Ciclo Económico ECRI baja de -17,1 a -19,3, este es el peor nivel desde 1975 :, creo que con esto está dicho todo. La recesión sigue siendo muy profunda y sin perspectiva alguna de mejora.

Saludos...


----------



## SNB4President (24 Oct 2008)

Bueno, el Bovespa siempre exagera un poco más de la cuenta... al tener estos números tan elevados, pues ya ves.


----------



## un marronazo (24 Oct 2008)

garabolos dijo:


> yo austando atodo el mundo diendo mira como caen las bolsas y la gente me dice y a mi q me importa si yo no tengo nada en bolsa eso es de 4 ricos



jajaja joder.... es verdad.... a mi que me importa? -dicen. Ya verás cuando no podamos comprar pañales y tengamos que reconquistar las gasas y lavarlas a mano por que la energia es muy cara


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Declaro lo arriba subrayado como claramente "PICHALIISTA"...lo cual demuestra que el "escritor" o "relator" de lo anteriormente escrito y puesto en negritas....NO TIENE N.P.I*
> 
> *N.P.I= NADA que PERDER en el IBEX.



Efectivamente, yo al Ibex no juego. Ahora estamos en un marco incomparable para la compra, el problema es que comprar en estos momentos es como jugar a la ruleta y eso no puede ser. Hay que entrar al mercado en condiciones normales no con esta volatilidad que va y viene a velocidades de vértigo.

Se puede perder mucho o ganar mucho, pero estos días la bolsa es una lotería, incluso aunque gente como yo tenga más o menos claro lo que va a pasar o aunque se acierte la tendencia principal.

Bolsa habrá todos los días a pesar de todo y días mejores para jugarse los dineros también, hay que tener paciencia.

Recuerden que la paciencia, es dinero.


----------



## SuperPoblación (24 Oct 2008)

Estoy gozando como una perra en celo.

Ojalá se hunda todo ese nido de especuladores que es la Bolsa y se ahorquen todos los arruinados y salgan de una vez de la circulación quitándose del medio. Asi tal vez queden sólo los inversores serios, que montan un negocio, que participan en una cooperativa o que metieron su dinero en acciones a laaaargo plazo, sin pelotazos, sin especulación: produciendo.

Cómo gozo


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

garabolos dijo:


> yo austando atodo el mundo diendo mira como caen las bolsas y la gente me dice y a mi q me importa si yo no tengo nada en bolsa eso es de 4 ricos



Y sin embargo se han metido en la mayor inversión de su vida comprando tochos. se asustan cuando oyen que alguien pierde un 10% en bolsa, pero piensan que toda la pasta que meten al pisito es inmune, porque los ladrillos siempre van a estar ahí...

compraron terras a 140, veremos qué pasa cuando el sistema financiero se normalice y salga a la luz lo que valen los pisitos


----------



## TIPOA (24 Oct 2008)

tranquilos, en 1/2 horita se acabo....
anda que como pa que se de la vuelta los yankees......


----------



## el flagelador de regres (24 Oct 2008)

macvales dijo:


> La naturaleza no tiene nada que ver con el capitalismo, la naturaleza es sostenible por sí sola, tienes métodos de autorregulación, además no somos animales individuales desde hace mucho mucho tiempo.



El capitalismo en sí mismo, no la mierda que tenemos ahora, ES el orden natural trasladado a la sociedad humana... y eso de que no somos animales individuales, tu lo creeras, yo no... ¿eres societario? ¿Te sientes abeja u hormiga? Que vivamos en un sistema fuertemente interconectado no significa que no seamos individuos, igual que un león viviendo en la sabana, no por depender de su entorno ecológico deja de ser un león individual, con sus ambiciones (un buen haren y muchos impalas y ñus) y sus necesidades. En fin, leete algo de filosofía clasica y libertaria, solo de socialismo la gente se vuelve idiota... y apuntalando este hecho, ¿por que será que la inmensa mayoría de pepitos hasta las trancas que conozco son sociatas convencidos? Alguno hay que esta afiliado al PSOE y todo...


----------



## un marronazo (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Efectivamente, yo al Ibex no juego. Ahora estamos en un marco incomparable para la compra, el problema es que comprar en estos momentos es como jugar a la ruleta y eso no puede ser. Hay que entrar al mercado en condiciones normales no con esta volatilidad que va y viene a velocidades de vértigo.
> 
> Se puede perder mucho o ganar mucho, pero estos días la bolsa es una lotería, incluso aunque gente como yo tenga más o menos claro lo que va a pasar o aunque se acierte la tendencia principal.
> 
> ...




paciencia tengo, lo que no tengo yo, es dinero para jugar a la ruleta, antes me pego un viaje a Petra


----------



## garabolos (24 Oct 2008)

voya echar un parchis vengo al cierre


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Va pasando el tiempo... y esto no se recupera.

Ibex -613... para mí que el cierre será a la baja.


----------



## wolfy (24 Oct 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Bueno, el Bovespa siempre exagera un poco más de la cuenta... al tener estos números tan elevados, pues ya ves.



Ke hablo de porcentaje, que en numeros tienes razon. Cae mas de 2300 Puntitos de ná.

Eso, son unos exageraos. claro que si tuvieran a una "Garota de Ipanema" en el Parké eso subia como la Espuma 

Y si no subia la bolsa, te garantizo que otras cosas sí


----------



## Sylar (24 Oct 2008)

SuperPoblación dijo:


> Estoy gozando como una perra en celo.
> 
> Ojalá se hunda todo ese nido de especuladores que es la Bolsa y se ahorquen todos los arruinados y salgan de una vez de la circulación quitándose del medio. Asi tal vez queden sólo los inversores serios, que montan un negocio, que participan en una cooperativa o que metieron su dinero en acciones a laaaargo plazo, sin pelotazos, sin especulación: produciendo.
> 
> Cómo gozo



¿zerolo...?


----------



## El río de la vida (24 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Va pasando el tiempo... y esto no se recupera.
> 
> Ibex -613... para mí que el cierre será a la baja.



Que va, en cuanto se cancelen los cortos esto peta un +12%


----------



## Sylar (24 Oct 2008)

Dow intentando acercarse al 8.400, que es lo que toca a las horas en punto (a las medias toca lanzarse hacia el 8.200).
Y sin embargo yo aun creo que bajara de 8.000 antes de las 21.00


----------



## macvales (24 Oct 2008)

el flagelador de regres dijo:


> *El capitalismo en sí mismo, no la mierda que tenemos ahora, ES el orden natural trasladado a la sociedad humana...* y eso de que no somos animales individuales, tu lo creeras, yo no... ¿eres societario? ¿Te sientes abeja u hormiga? Que vivamos en un sistema fuertemente interconectado no significa que no seamos individuos, igual que un león viviendo en la sabana, no por depender de su entorno ecológico deja de ser un león individual, con sus ambiciones (un buen haren y muchos impalas y ñus) y sus necesidades. En fin, leete algo de filosofía clasica y libertaria, solo de socialismo la gente se vuelve idiota... y apuntalando este hecho, ¿por que será que la inmensa mayoría de pepitos hasta las trancas que conozco son sociatas convencidos? Alguno hay que esta afiliado al PSOE y todo...



León individual, no puedo superar eso, tienes toda la razón del mundo.


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

Chart of the Day - www.chartoftheday.com

Este gráfico demuestra que el Dow podría caer hasta los 4500 puntos con un buen razonamiento, lo ha puesto Cárpatos hace un rato.


----------



## TIPOA (24 Oct 2008)

please un enlace del VIX


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> please un enlace del VIX



^VIX: Summary for CBOE VOLATILITY INDEX - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

^VIX: Summary for CBOE VOLATILITY INDEX - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## TIPOA (24 Oct 2008)

Gracias a los dos
esta bajando pero aun en los setenta y pico... aun puede pasar de todo...


----------



## dabuti (24 Oct 2008)

el flagelador de regres dijo:


> El capitalismo en sí mismo, no la mierda que tenemos ahora, ES el orden natural trasladado a la sociedad humana... y eso de que no somos animales individuales, tu lo creeras, yo no... ¿eres societario? ¿Te sientes abeja u hormiga? Que vivamos en un sistema fuertemente interconectado no significa que no seamos individuos, igual que un león viviendo en la sabana, no por depender de su entorno ecológico deja de ser un león individual, con sus ambiciones (un buen haren y muchos impalas y ñus) y sus necesidades. En fin, leete algo de filosofía clasica y libertaria, solo de socialismo la gente se vuelve idiota... y apuntalando este hecho, ¿por que será que la inmensa mayoría de pepitos hasta las trancas que conozco son sociatas convencidos? Alguno hay que esta afiliado al PSOE y todo...



Yo creo que hay de todo. De Fuerza Nueva compraron a tocateja


----------



## davinci79 (24 Oct 2008)

Despues de esta semana a ver quien coño se cree que en España estamos mejor que otros paises


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Efectivamente, yo al Ibex no juego. Ahora estamos en un marco incomparable para la compra, el problema es que comprar en estos momentos es como jugar a la ruleta y eso no puede ser. Hay que entrar al mercado en condiciones normales no con esta volatilidad que va y viene a velocidades de vértigo.
> 
> Se puede perder mucho o ganar mucho, pero estos días la bolsa es una lotería, incluso aunque gente como yo tenga más o menos claro lo que va a pasar o aunque se acierte la tendencia principal.
> 
> ...



El "jodío"... al menos da argumentos para no pillarse en "fuera de juego" con los "huevos fuera".


----------



## TIPOA (24 Oct 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> Despues de esta semana a ver quien coño se cree que en España estamos mejor que otros paises



pues yo no lo cambio por Islandia, ...
consuelate , aun los hay bastante peores...


----------



## SNB4President (24 Oct 2008)

General Motors bajando un 13%...


----------



## Builder (24 Oct 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> Despues de esta semana a ver quien coño se cree que en España estamos mejor que otros paises



Desde luego que está peor. Joder, en los canales de tv económicos de por ahí, hay unas macizas dandote las malas noticias que hasta lo disfrutas. Pero en las españolas (bloomberg, intereconomía) hay unos cardos...


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> El "jodío"... al menos da argumentos para no pillarse en "fuera de juego" con los "huevos fuera".



todo el mundo está pillado, lo que pasa es que no se enteran. te pillas cada vez que el euro se deprecia contra el dolar, cuando bajan los pisos, cuando sube la comida o llenas el depósito y a la semana siguiente baja 10 cent...


----------



## TIPOA (24 Oct 2008)

VENGA CONSEJOS
entro en SAN??????????????????????
tic,tac, tic,tac


----------



## Builder (24 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> todo el mundo está pillado, lo que pasa es que no se enteran. te pillas cada vez que el euro se deprecia contra el dolar



Quieto parao, que ha dicho Solbes que eso es bueno para las exportaciones...


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (24 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> todo el mundo está pillado, lo que pasa es que no se enteran. te pillas cada vez que el euro se deprecia contra el dolar, cuando bajan los pisos, cuando sube la comida o llenas el depósito y a la semana siguiente baja 10 cent...



Si pero eso es por "obligación"...es el "status quo"...

Pero la Bolsa es por "gusto" o por "ludobolsamanía"


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> El "jodío"... al menos da argumentos para no pillarse en "fuera de juego" con los "huevos fuera".



Con el dinero todo el mundo es conservador, el dinero es cobarde por naturaleza, pero la mayoría de los que llegan a la bolsa cambia radicalmente de mentalidad. Se convierten en jugadores ludópatas (yo no soy menos, a mi también me ha pasado).

A la bolsa hay que ir con la cabeza muy fría, relajado y esperando con paciencia al momento adecuado para entrar. Luego hay que entrar con un plan ya definido, tanto si sale bien como si sale mal, y no desviarse de el bajo ningún concepto.

La mayoría acaba haciendo todo lo contrario de esto, así acaban arruinados, y estos días no es posible tener la cabeza tranquila ni mantener la serenidad si estás dentro.


----------



## Builder (24 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> VENGA CONSEJOS
> entro en SAN??????????????????????
> tic,tac, tic,tac



*NO*

tic, tac, tic, tac...


----------



## el flagelador de regres (24 Oct 2008)

dabuti dijo:


> Yo creo que hay de todo. De Fuerza Nueva compraron a tocateja




 por supuesto.... es que esos están más a la izquierda que los del PSOE  ... si es que.... es todo una puta mierda, en este jodido país todo el que se mete en política es estatísta hasta la medula... y los de Fuerza Nueva son estatistas pata negra que dejarían a más de un comunista temblando.


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> nenes... aquí ni dios se fia ya de nadie  esto va p'bajooooooo alguien se atreve a comprar? que lo diga ahora o calle para siempre



Yo compro terras... :


Saludos


----------



## CARRETILLERO (24 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Desde luego que está peor. Joder, en los canales de tv económicos de por ahí, hay unas macizas dandote las malas noticias que hasta lo disfrutas. Pero en las españolas (bloomberg, intereconomía) hay unos cardos...



Qué razón tienes, salío....


----------



## Tubes (24 Oct 2008)

Acabo de entrar en SAN.


3000 acciones a 6,93


Suerte y a por el toro.


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Chart of the Day - www.chartoftheday.com
> 
> Este gráfico demuestra que el Dow podría caer hasta los 4500 puntos con un buen razonamiento, lo ha puesto Cárpatos hace un rato.











Ese gráfico no demuestra una mierda, mira, el mío demuestra lo contrario:


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

Tubes dijo:


> Acabo de entrar en SAN.
> 
> 
> 3000 acciones a 6,93
> ...



¿Entrar como...? :


Por la puerta de la entidad... :





Saludos


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (24 Oct 2008)

Tubes dijo:


> Acabo de entrar en SAN.
> 
> 
> 3000 acciones a 6,93
> ...



Recuerda un:

¡¡QUE CHOLLO!!...puede convertirse en un...¡¡QUE HOYO!!


----------



## davinci79 (24 Oct 2008)

Tubes dijo:


> Acabo de entrar en SAN.
> 
> 
> 3000 acciones a 6,93
> ...



Todos conmigo... ¡torero torero torero! 
Los cementerios están llenos de valientes.

Suerte!!!


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (24 Oct 2008)

que coño pasa... menudo rebote---- es que se han dado otros tantos miles de millones a nuestra amada banca y yo sin enterarme????


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Ese gráfico no demuestra una mierda, mira, el mío demuestra lo contrario:



De acuerdo, ya sabemos que el análisis técnico no es lo tuyo, gracias.


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Recuerda un:
> 
> ¡¡QUE CHOLLO!!...puede convertirse en un...¡¡QUE HOYO!!



pregúntaselo a holocausto con sus warrants call de ayer... jajaja 




Saludos


----------



## un marronazo (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Con el dinero todo el mundo es conservador, el dinero es cobarde por naturaleza, pero la mayoría de los que llegan a la bolsa cambia radicalmente de mentalidad. Se convierten en jugadores ludópatas (yo no soy menos, a mi también me ha pasado).
> 
> A la bolsa hay que ir con la cabeza muy fría, relajado y esperando con paciencia al momento adecuado para entrar. Luego hay que entrar con un plan ya definido, tanto si sale bien como si sale mal, y no desviarse de el bajo ningún concepto.
> 
> La mayoría acaba haciendo todo lo contrario de esto, así acaban arruinados, y estos días no es posible tener la cabeza tranquila ni mantener la serenidad si estás dentro.




veo mucha ruina, y personas que lo van a perder todo, efectivamente puede haber un componente de ludopatía en la entrada a la bolsa. Si la persona que entra no pone en juego el bienestar de su familia, perfecto.


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

Tubes dijo:


> Acabo de entrar en SAN.
> 
> 
> 3000 acciones a 6,93
> ...



Acuérdese de salirse cuando se cumpla una semana.


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Acuérdese de salirse cuando se cumpla una semana.



Exacto, cuando bajen de 6 euros salte... 




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> De acuerdo, ya sabemos que el análisis técnico no es lo tuyo, gracias.




tienes razón, eres tú el de "ahora arriba, ahora abajo", no me hagas buscar tus owneds en el hilo


----------



## davinci79 (24 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> veo mucha ruina, y personas que lo van a perder todo, efectivamente puede haber un componente de ludopatía en la entrada a la bolsa. Si la persona que entra no pone en juego el bienestar de su familia, perfecto.



Tienes toda la razón, invertir en bolsa es como jugar a la ruleta.


----------



## Builder (24 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> que coño pasa... menudo rebote



Que se ha acabado la crisis. ¡Venga vamos a celebrarlo! Que corra el champan que esta ronda la pago yo (con el dinero de Tubes)


----------



## TIPOA (24 Oct 2008)

otro que ha entrado en SAN
1000 a 7,0
mas las que compre esta mañana de zeltia..
ya veremos como acaba esto


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (24 Oct 2008)

Joder este hilo se pone mas interesante cada vez que vuelvo


----------



## Builder (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Acuérdese de salirse cuando se cumpla una semana.



¿Por qué una semana exactamente?


----------



## Tubes (24 Oct 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón, invertir en bolsa es como jugar a la ruleta.




Muy bien, pero yo invierto el dinero que no necesito en este momento

Otros juegan a la loteria o van al casino.


----------



## davinci79 (24 Oct 2008)

Bueno, esto se acaba. Al final fue una película de acción y no de terror.


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Yo sí que voy a entrar en el santander... pero de una manera muy distinta...


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (24 Oct 2008)

coño... yo preferia que se hundieses, solo que veo algo raro... porque subio de golpe 150 points????

a las 4 perdia 650 y ahora solo 385


----------



## un marronazo (24 Oct 2008)

Tubes dijo:


> Muy bien, pero yo invierto el dinero que no necesito en este momento
> 
> Otros juegan a la loteria o van al casino.



pues me parece perfecto siempre que no te juegues el dinero de los estudios de tus hijos por ejemplo


----------



## Gotterdamerung (24 Oct 2008)




----------



## Builder (24 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Yo sí que voy a entrar en el santander... pero de una manera muy distinta...



*jajajajajajaaaaaaa*


----------



## un marronazo (24 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> coño... yo preferia que se hundieses, solo que veo algo raro... porque subio de golpe 150 points????
> 
> a las 4 perdia 650 y ahora solo 385



supongo que miran el DOW y este ha subido mas o menos eso


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> ¿Por qué una semana exactamente?



Es lo que tengo calculado que durará este rebote, y además, la próxima vez que bajemos va a ser peor que esta.


----------



## davinci79 (24 Oct 2008)

Tubes dijo:


> Muy bien, pero yo invierto el dinero que no necesito en este momento
> 
> Otros juegan a la loteria o van al casino.



Si te la puedes jugar haces bien, puedes ganar un huevo. Yo invertí en bolsa para el largo plazo, pero ya lo vendi todo y no creo que vuelva, al menos hasta que el sistema cambie.


----------



## Builder (24 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> coño... yo preferia que se hundieses, solo que veo algo raro... porque subio de golpe 150 points????



Por las compras de Tubes y TIPOA


----------



## un marronazo (24 Oct 2008)

alemania en positivo


----------



## Tubes (24 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> pues me parece perfecto siempre que no te juegues el dinero de los estudios de tus hijos por ejemplo



Hombre, mis hijos tienen tres y cinco años.

Les queda un mundo para ir a la universidad.


----------



## bestia (24 Oct 2008)

Vaya,...hoy hemos vuelto a asistir a otro de los manguneos en esto de la bolsa. Meten el miedo en el cuerpo diciendo que si Wall Srteet abre un 12% abajo cierran la bolsa una hora y resulta que al final el Ibex recupera más de un 3%. En fin, otro dia en el que los pequeños venden barato por acojonamiento mientras que los que manejan el cotarro se lo llevan a manos llenas.


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> alemania en positivo



A mi me sale que el Dax está en -204 puntos ¿donde has visto eso?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> alemania en positivo



Coño, eso son sus futuros... es que ya han cerrado..


----------



## TIPOA (24 Oct 2008)

joder, las mias aun no las han cargado.. 
no, si aun me habre quedado fuera y tendre suerte,....
las de zeltia, esas si


----------



## chameleon (24 Oct 2008)

*a ver que estamos en positivo!!!* jajajaja


----------



## un marronazo (24 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Coño, eso son sus futuros... es que ya han cerrado..



sip acabo de darme cuenta je


----------



## garabolos (24 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 17:11:53 
8.200,00 -6,94


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

Vamos al hilo de la porra, a ver quien ha ganado!!!!!


----------



## garabolos (24 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 17:35:41 
8.368,40 -5,03
esto va parriba


----------



## Locke (24 Oct 2008)

Joder, y luego estan los que dicen que no pasa nah...

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 17:20:26 
8.232,00 -6,57

Y todos contentos por no haber caido un 9%

Yupiiiiiiii

Edito: Acabo de ver que no estaba actualizado, a como ha cerrado al final?


----------



## davinci79 (24 Oct 2008)

Futuros del ibex +25 puntos. Vamos a por los 17000


----------



## garabolos (24 Oct 2008)

8.353,20 -5,20


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (24 Oct 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> futuros Del Ibex +25 Puntos. Vamos A Por Los 17000 :d



*jajajajjajaaaaaa * +1000000:d


----------



## garabolos (24 Oct 2008)

URGENTE El Ibex cierra con una caída del 5,2%, en los 8.353 puntos


----------



## TIPOA (24 Oct 2008)

pues me he quedado sin las santander..
cierre
8.353,20 -458,0 -5,2% 17:38


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

A 24 de octubre estamos en los 8353 puntos... :


Para fin de año como va la cosa... yo vaticiné hace meses que estaria por debajo de los 8000.... juasjuas... me quedé corto... 



Saludos


----------



## Rocket (24 Oct 2008)

Para lo que podría haber sido, la verdad es que ha acabado bastante bien...

Eso sí, varios días más así... y nos vemos nadando en los 5.000 en menos que pía un pollo.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (24 Oct 2008)

nos queda poco... el 101% 

saludos


----------



## wolfy (24 Oct 2008)

garabolos dijo:


> URGENTE El Ibex cierra con una caída del 5,2%, en los 8.353 puntos



Al menos poidias haber puesto la fuente: COTIZALIA


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Es lo que tengo calculado que durará este rebote, y además, la próxima vez que bajemos va a ser peor que esta.



Coño, Mulder, ¿ahora te pones bajista?

A buenas horas amiho.

Pues si dices eso habrá que ir pensando en meterse para cazar el rebote...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (24 Oct 2008)

-Bueno, ¿y ahora donde está la carnaza?

¿No decía Cárpatos ayer que si el S&P perdía los 860 se abría el averno? 
Aunque no parece muy catastrófica la sesión, al menos por el momento, para haberse rumoreado que igual ni abrían... en fin, con los bandazos que dá nunca se sabe como va a acabar esto. Yo por si acaso tengo palomitas...


----------



## davinci79 (24 Oct 2008)

Hasta hace un par de semanas 10000 parecía un soporte.
Hasta hace una semana 9000 parecía un sorporte.
Esta semana parece que los 8000 son un soporte.

*Conclusión:* Entrando se corre un riesgo de la hostia. El que diga un soporte y lo acierte que le pongan un monumento y que se dedique a echar las cartas.


----------



## garabolos (24 Oct 2008)

wolfy dijo:


> Al menos poidias haber puesto la fuente: COTIZALIA



con las prisas :


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Oct 2008)

Pues esto me huele a rebote el lunes. Esta vez no creo que sea muy grande. Ya veremos. Al final no me he metido, aunque hubiese debido.


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Coño, Mulder, ¿ahora te pones bajista?
> 
> A buenas horas amiho.
> 
> Pues si dices eso habrá que ir pensando en meterse para cazar el rebote...



Por esta vez, y sin que sirva de precedente, voy a contestar.

Yo no soy ni bajista ni alcista, estoy alcista para la semana que viene y bajista para la siguiente. A mi no me va el blanco o el negro, yo soy más de tonalidades intermedias.

Y luego lo que pase ya veremos que es.


----------



## Tubes (24 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Entrar como...? :
> 
> 
> Por la puerta de la entidad... :
> ...



Ahora salgo por la puerta con 600 euros en mi bolsillo.

No te olvides de apagar la luz al salir.

Saludos.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (24 Oct 2008)

Me había olvidado del MERVAL... con las gráficas tan bonitas que está dando!!


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

Tubes dijo:


> Ahora salgo por la puerta con 600 euros en mi bolsillo.
> 
> No te olvides de apagar la luz al salir.
> 
> Saludos.



Ya has salido???? Menudo cagueta... :o


No te esperas al rebote del lunes...? 


Por cierto hamijo... ¿Cuanto has perdido en bolsa en el último mes...? sin acritud... 




Saludos


----------



## visillófilas pepitófagas (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Por esta vez, y sin que sirva de precedente, voy a contestar.
> 
> Yo no soy ni bajista ni alcista, estoy alcista para la semana que viene y bajista para la siguiente. A mi no me va el blanco o el negro, yo soy más de tonalidades intermedias.
> 
> Y luego lo que pase ya veremos que es.











(que conste que me parece admirable que te mojes)


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

Preparense, que vamos a tener el resto de la tarde bajista hasta la noche.


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Bueno acabo decente la cosa para lo que pudo ser y no fue.....

yo esta mañana había vaticinado entre un -2%y un -3% el Ibex....pero al fin y al cabo el analisis que me queda es que cada vez vamos mas al fondo.... tendremos semanas de rebotes alcistas....pero la linea es bajista hasta mediados del 2009.... mas alla...quizas ya no podre pagar internet........

La cosa pinta muy negra....ya no hablo de la bolsa...si no todo lo que nos rodea...gente que la echan a la calle, empresas que me cierran, familiares que estan en ERE´s...

En fin....llega el finde ..... el lunes lo veremos con otra prespectiva....o no....


----------



## Tubes (24 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya has salido???? Menudo cagueta... :o
> 
> 
> No te esperas al rebote del lunes...?
> ...



El último duro en SAN que lo gane otro.

El lunes rebote gordo en CRI.

Eso espero.

Saludos


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Oct 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> Hasta hace un par de semanas 10000 parecía un soporte.
> Hasta hace una semana 9000 parecía un sorporte.
> Esta semana parece que los 8000 son un soporte.
> 
> Conclusión: Entrando se corre un riesgo de la hostia. El que diga un soporte y lo acierte que le pongan un monumento y que se dedique a echar las cartas.



¿Soporte mayor?


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

Ahora viene lo que he llamado hace unos días, subida en montaña rusa, vamos dar tumbos por todas partes aunque si lo vemos más de lejos estaremos subiendo a pesar de todo. Será así toda la semana que viene.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora viene lo que he llamado hace unos días, subida en montaña rusa, vamos dar tumbos por todas partes aunque si lo vemos más de lejos estaremos subiendo a pesar de todo. Será así toda la semana que viene.



A ver, mojate

¿que previsión tienes para la semana que viene para el ibex?, desglosa un poco. A este paso hasta yo me voy a trabajar a la compañia del Juanlu


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Oct 2008)

joer, la bolsa va a bajar lo mismo que el santander.... y este no para hasta 5

si la bolsa 8350 hoy y santander 7,15..... pues si cae hasta 5 ES UNA CAIDA QUE QUEDA DEL 30% AUN....

pues el ibex ese 30% le deja en 5845!!! hay algun soporte por ahi? alguno que eche un ojo a los historicos


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A ver, mojate
> 
> ¿que previsión tienes para la semana que viene para el ibex?, desglosa un poco. A este paso hasta yo me voy a trabajar a la compañia del Juanlu



Yo hago previsiones para la mayoría de índices, no cuento al ibex entre ellos, pero es normal que haga (más o menos) lo mismo que los demás aunque se desvíe por por todas partes y luego vuelva.

Lo que he dicho antes es lo que va a pasar, subiremos pero dando tumbos.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (24 Oct 2008)

El S&P jugando otra vez con fuego.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> joer, la bolsa va a bajar lo mismo que el santander.... y este no para hasta 5
> 
> si la bolsa 8350 hoy y santander 7,15..... pues si cae hasta 5 ES UNA CAIDA QUE QUEDA DEL 30% AUN....
> 
> pues el ibex ese 30% le deja en 5845!!! hay algun soporte por ahi? alguno que eche un ojo a los historicos



5452 y 5364 si te sirven...

Saludos..

Edito: De todas formas el brutal lo tiene en 7400, lo he puesto unos post atrás, unas 50 o 60 paginas atrás, je je


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (24 Oct 2008)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> El S&P jugando otra vez con fuego.



¿El fuego son los 860 de marras?


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (24 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> ¿El fuego son los 860 de marras?



Había formado un canal alcista, pero lo ha roto por abajo, y no le veo soportes hasta el 855 (¿mano de Dios?)

Edito. Puede tener un soporte en 870. De todas formas veo a la peña con ganas de entrar.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (24 Oct 2008)

OK, gracias. Ayer se manejaban palabras de Carpatos con el borde del abismo en 860 y de otro analista en 840... vamos, que está la cosa a punto de caramelo. Desde mi ignorancia me ha parecido entender qeu tiene algo que ver con stop-loss de Hedge Funds¿?? ( igual he dicho una gilipollez


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (24 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> OK, gracias. Ayer se manejaban palabras de Carpatos con el borde del abismo en 860 y de otro analista en 840... vamos, que está la cosa a punto de caramelo. Desde mi ignorancia me ha parecido entender qeu tiene algo que ver con stop-loss de Hedge Funds¿?? ( igual he dicho una gilipollez



Entre negociantes hay que creerse la mitad de la mitad de lo que se dice. A mí me parece claro que todo el mundo quiere una caída para entrar. Mucha gente quiere comprar porque ve que los precios están realmente bajos. Claro que eso es un deporte de riesgo.

En cuanto a los Hedges, en fin, supongo que son lo suficientemente profesionales como para haber cerrado sus largos a principios de esta semana. Compraron a 900-925 y pudieron vender a 975-1000. Si han aguantado hasta 875 es que son unos pardillos y se puede liar. Y ya si han promediado este mediodía a 860 es que el descalabro puede ser de campeonato.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (24 Oct 2008)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> Entre negociantes hay que creerse la mitad de la mitad de lo que se dice. A mí me parece claro que todo el mundo quiere una caída para entrar. Mucha gente quiere comprar porque ve que los precios están realmente bajos. Claro que eso es un deporte de riesgo.
> 
> En cuanto a los Hedges, en fin, supongo que son lo suficientemente profesionales como para haber cerrado sus largos a principios de esta semana. Compraron a 900-925 y pudieron vender a 975-1000. Si han aguantado hasta 875 es que son unos pardillos y se puede liar. Y ya si han promediado este mediodía a 860 es que el descalabro puede ser de campeonato.



Se agradece la explicación


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (24 Oct 2008)

Este hilo se muere si no hay caidas por arriba del 5%


----------



## Casiano (24 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Este hilo se muere si no hay caidas por arriba del 5%




Es que nos gusta la sangre


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> joer, la bolsa va a bajar lo mismo que el santander.... y este no para hasta 5
> 
> si la bolsa 8350 hoy y santander 7,15..... pues si cae hasta 5 ES UNA CAIDA QUE QUEDA DEL 30% AUN....
> 
> pues el ibex ese 30% le deja en 5845!!! hay algun soporte por ahi? alguno que eche un ojo a los historicos



Coincido plenamente con tu punto de vista.

Así me parece una temeridad de meterse ahora largo, a la espera de un mini-rebote.

Mejor esperar hasta el Lunes, ver el mini-rebote y ponerse corto.

Sobre todo con todos los chicharros como el SAN (quien hubiera pensado eso hace 3 meses). 

Para recompensar los cortos allí, ya hice una recomendacion larga hoy por la mañana.

(Que por cierto me ha cuajao muy bien.)


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (24 Oct 2008)

¡señores!

¡qué el S&P se va a chocar de nuevo con los 860!

¿No hay nadie de guardia?


----------



## un marronazo (24 Oct 2008)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> ¡señores!
> 
> ¡qué el S&P se va a chocar de nuevo con los 860!
> 
> ¿No hay nadie de guardia?



estan los 500 en rojo casi todos, por no decir todos:


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (24 Oct 2008)

A ver si el cotarro se anima finalmente:

S&P 865.08 -43.03 -4.74%


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Como decae este hilo con caidas menores del -6%


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Cada vez que llega al 860..o se le acerca rebota para arriba...como si hubieran puesto una cama elastica....

Paulson...este enganchao apretando el F5 todo el rato


----------



## CHARLIE (24 Oct 2008)

petardazo Inminente dijo:


> este Hilo Se Muere Si No Hay Caidas Por Arriba Del 5%:d





Sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh¡, Calla, Coñooooooo, Que Me Hundes El "chollo" :d:d:d


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Como decae este hilo con caidas menores del -6%



A estas alturas, ya es que no impresiona


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (24 Oct 2008)

861.77 -46.34 -5.10% 

vamosssssssss


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> estan los 500 en rojo casi todos, por no decir todos:



Anda, tampoco es así.

Para más inri, *Pulte Homes Inc.* lleva subiendo tó el día.

¿Sera porque el 5,5% de incremento de venta de segunda mano han sido todas casas suyas? 

¿O es porque de donde vienen?


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

-860,20 cerquita de los 855....

Edit. Dios no lo permitira...


----------



## un marronazo (24 Oct 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> 861.77 -46.34 -5.10%
> 
> vamosssssssss



ahora comienza el baile p'abajo, luego la mano de Dios otra vez meterá tropecientos millones (por cierto cuantos habrán impreso?) y la vuelven a subir, pero esta vez menos que ayer y mas que el lunes


----------



## Ajoporro (24 Oct 2008)

El Cow Jones tamién va bonico ... flechao pabajo ..


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Repito....no dejaran que caiga por debajo de los 855.....


----------



## Misterio (24 Oct 2008)

Al final pasará lo de ayer, mucho tal y luego llegan las 9:20 y no se pondrá en verde de casualidad.


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Al final pasará lo de ayer, mucho tal y luego llegan las 9:20 y no se pondrá en verde de casualidad.



+1000000....

Misterio...tu y yo lo vivimos en primera fila ayer.....


----------



## CALIXTO (24 Oct 2008)

^MERV: Basic Chart for MERVAL BUENOS AIRES - Yahoo! Finance
::::


----------



## Misterio (24 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> +1000000....
> 
> Misterio...tu y yo lo vivimos en primera fila ayer.....



Es que eso me da cagalera verlo, pero si tenía que romper ya lo hubiera hecho me parece a mi, espero equivocarme porque sino esto es una pérdida de tiempo.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (24 Oct 2008)

Cuidao que puede pasar de todo, pero hoy podemos cerrar el S&P a 820


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (24 Oct 2008)

En cuanto se acerca rebote "parriba" a toda leche, ¿que habrá mas abajo?


----------



## Ajoporro (24 Oct 2008)

Supongo que el hecho de que el vix vuelva a superar los 80 points ya no es noticia...


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Oct 2008)

Bouncing around.


----------



## pacomer (24 Oct 2008)

El puto cromo del IBEX no vale ni 3000 puntos de ese índice amanado. Y hacía ahí se irá.


----------



## Misterio (24 Oct 2008)

Bueno a Argentina no llega la FED así que complicado que la salve alguién.

-8.24%


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (24 Oct 2008)

¿Cuánto puede la Mano de Dios?


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (24 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Bueno a Argentina no llega la FED así que complicado que la salve alguién.
> 
> -8.24%



-8,41% .... esto va p`arriba!!


----------



## aterriza como puedas (24 Oct 2008)

La Mano de Dios debe tener hoy no menos de 200 dedos. A pesar de sus intentos a lo largo de todo el día la presión bajista es tremenda. Si el PPT deja de lado el mercado hoy tenemos una reedición aumentada del crash del 29.

El VIX a 81.48, casi ná.


----------



## un marronazo (24 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Y en Buenos Aires el PABAJO, PABAJO es VERTICAL, VERTICAL, ya van por el -8,45 :



la mano de dios ya puede imprimir este finde otro mogollon de millardi de dolares pa la semana que vienen  la mano de dios podrá hasta que se termine la tinta o el papel me temo :


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Oct 2008)

Parece que ya estamos aquí...


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Parece que ya estamos aquí...



Yalodeciayo...


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

Ya estoy por aqui otra vez.....veo que la mano de dios ha surgido entrelas nubes....

Argentina como esta al Sur...Dios no llega........no decian los creyentes que DIOS esta en todas partes???????????.........  

A ver com le sienta a Ejpain esto el lunes...


----------



## Misterio (24 Oct 2008)

Lo dicho anteriormente, lo que no se es porque no lo hacen siempre y así tienen el S&P^en 1500.


----------



## percebe (24 Oct 2008)

No se porque ,me da a mi la impresion ,que la manita no ha aparecido aun, es la misma jugada de ayer.


----------



## Jucari (24 Oct 2008)

percebe dijo:


> No se porque ,me da a mi la impresion ,que la manita no ha aparecido aun, es la misma jugada de ayer.



Y esto que es???????????...........

Ver archivo adjunto 5069


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

Hace una pinta de estar aguantándolo hasta las elecciones....


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2008)

¿que les ha parecido la tarde vertiginosa hacia abajo y la noche hacia arriba? veo que se lo han pasado muy bien, pero medio foro estaba ausente para comentarlo, al menos he podido leer todos los posts que me habían quedado sin leer.

Parece que el cierre apoteósico de hoy consiste en darse de bruces contra una resistencia para volver a bajar de nuevo.

Este lunes arrancaremos de nuevo a la baja, con sustos, probablemente sobrevolaremos los mínimos y .... ¡volveremos a subir! pero esta vez empujaremos más fuerte a ver si llegamos más arriba que si no, se nos desmaya el muerto.

La semana que viene más.


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿que les ha parecido la tarde vertiginosa hacia abajo y la noche hacia arriba? veo que se lo han pasado muy bien, pero medio foro estaba ausente para comentarlo, al menos he podido leer todos los posts que me habían quedado sin leer.
> 
> Parece que el cierre apoteósico de hoy consiste en darse de bruces contra una resistencia para volver a bajar de nuevo.
> 
> ...



Si el Dow se mantiene en este rango (-2,5%) el Lunes habrá un pequeño rebote. De las plazas serias y de las acciones serias. (Ex-Ibex, ex-bancos y ex-constructuras)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

Se anima otra vez la fiesta, DJI -312 puntos, futuros IBEX35 en negativo...

Saludos...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (24 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hace una pinta de estar aguantándolo hasta las elecciones....



No puedo estar mas de acuerdo. Esto va a ser ZP a la americana: aguanta aguanta aguanta, hasta que pase el circo, y después... catacrok!!

La pregunta es: si sosteniendo el tinglado estamos con estas caidas... ¿como va a ser la hostia cuando se deje de sostener???:


----------



## Casiano (24 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hace una pinta de estar aguantándolo hasta las elecciones....



hace, hace...


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Si el Dow se mantiene en este rango (-2,5%) el Lunes habrá un pequeño rebote. De las plazas serias y de las acciones serias. (Ex-Ibex, ex-bancos y ex-constructuras)



¿Que coño pasa ahora.

¿Porque no se actualizan los valores?

¿Quedaremos en la bajada del 2,5% (lo que yo veo) y el Lunes me va a caer un premio *Mulder*?

Dudas existenciales...


----------



## tasator (24 Oct 2008)

No pasa nada, siguen ahí sujetando

U.S. Markets close in 6 mins
Symbol Value Change Percentage Change
DJIA 8,530.04 -161.21 -1.85%
NASDAQ 1,572.12 -31.79 -1.98%
S&P 500 891.30 -16.81 -1.85%


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Oct 2008)

tasator dijo:


> No pasa nada, siguen ahí sujetando
> 
> U.S. Markets close in 6 mins
> Symbol Value Change Percentage Change
> ...



Gracias, ya lo he visto en Big Charts.

Yahoo parece atascao...


----------



## Misterio (24 Oct 2008)

883 por lo menos parece que los 900 no han podido cogerlos..


----------



## un marronazo (24 Oct 2008)

a ver esos -300


----------



## tasator (24 Oct 2008)

Pues a falta de los retoques finales, parece que lo dejan a punto de caramelo

U.S. Markets open in 65 hrs, 30 mins

DJIA 8,365.57 -325.68 -3.75%
NASDAQ 1,551.37 -52.54 -3.28%
S&P 500 875.55 -32.56 -3.59%


U.S. Markets open in 65 hrs, 29 mins

DJIA 8,374.49 -316.76 -3.64%
NASDAQ 1,552.03 -51.88 -3.23%
S&P 500 876.05 -32.06 -3.53%


----------



## Misterio (24 Oct 2008)

876 joer a 5 minutos han soltado cuerda y casi se nos cae..


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Oct 2008)

Que no digais que estoy loco:


At *3:59PM* ET: *885.23* 22.88 (2.52%) S&P 500 INDEX,RTH (^GSPC)

:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Que no digais que estoy loco:
> 
> 
> At *3:59PM* ET: *885.23* 22.88 (2.52%) S&P 500 INDEX,RTH (^GSPC)
> ...



Yo también tengo el finance.yahoo.com clavado...

Edito: Los futuros del Dow estan en -100 y los del IBEX -70

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (24 Oct 2008)

El dia en que Mulder acierte una predicción a 2 dias vista invito a todo el foro a una ronda de cervezas en Valencia... :o



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> El dia en que Mulder acierta una predicción a 2 dias vista invito a todo el foro a una ronda de cervezas en Valencia... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



La última predicción es no se que de unas montañas rusas... 

Saludos...


----------



## impulsiu (24 Oct 2008)

"El hedge fund Harbinger ha comunicado a la CNMV que controla un 0,75% del banco español en posiciones cortas, más de 28 millones de títulos. El BBVA se dejó el viernes el 8,6%, la tercera mayor caída del Ibex 35."


alguien puede decirme que supone esto ?


----------



## sOBRAO (24 Oct 2008)

impulsiu dijo:


> "El hedge fund Harbinger ha comunicado a la CNMV que controla un 0,75% del banco español en posiciones cortas, más de 28 millones de títulos. El BBVA se dejó el viernes el 8,6%, la tercera mayor caída del Ibex 35."
> 
> 
> alguien puede decirme que supone esto ?



Si no me equivoco, los de Harbinger han pedido prestadas esas acciones a alguien, en total un 0.75%, para especular a la baja, pagando un interés al que las presta cuando las devuelve. Es como el milagro de los panes y los peces.

Imagina que tu me pides 1000 acciones que tengo del BBVA, y yo te digo que vale, pero me las tienes que devolver el viernes de la semana que viene y además pagarme una comisión de 1 € por acción.

Bueno, para empezar no sueltas un duro, simplemente coges las 1000 acciones que te presto y las vendes el mismo día a 10 €/acción (ingresas 10x1000=10.000€). La semana que viene llega el crash (haces esto xq te lo hueles), ergo baja el valor de las acciones y llegas tú y compras el mismo nº de acciones a 7€/acción (te gastas 7*1000=7000). Cuando llega el viernes le devuelves las 1000 acciones al tio que te las prestó y además le pagas una comisión de 1x1000=1000€. En definitiva... has ganado 2.000 € sin poner un duro de tu bolsillo.

Si llevas esto a extremos salvajes, la bolsa se convierte en un nido de ratas e hijos de puta que arriesgan muy poco, ganan mucho y por desgracia tiran de la bolsa para abajo con estas ventas tan voluminosas que acojonan al personal, arrastrando a los incautos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Oct 2008)

5400 me salia hoy a mi o por ahi


----------



## Mulder (25 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> El dia en que Mulder acierta una predicción a 2 dias vista invito a todo el foro a una ronda de cervezas en Valencia... :o
> 
> Saludos



Pues ahora mismo estoy en buena disposición para hacer una previsión a dos días vista, he estado investigando un sistema basado en el que tengo de medio plazo para que me de resultados en el corto plazo (swing trading) y además también analizo el componente americano (S&P). Es que soy como un borg siempre ando perfeccionándome.

El resultado que obtengo es que arrancaremos el lunes a la baja y estaremos así toda la mañana, luego a la tarde haremos amago de bajar para ponernos a subir, la subida se alargará todo el martes hasta la apertura del miércoles.

A partir de ese día nos debes a todo el foro una ronda de cervezas en Valencia y puedo asegurar que a mí no me queda lejos 

pd: de paso le hacemos up a este hilo para el finde.


----------



## Bipotecado (25 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 5400 me salia hoy a mi o por ahi



A mi 2700.


----------



## elchema (25 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ahora mismo estoy en buena disposición para hacer una previsión a dos días vista, he estado investigando un sistema basado en el que tengo de medio plazo para que me de resultados en el corto plazo (swing trading) y además también analizo el componente americano (S&P). Es que soy como un borg siempre ando perfeccionándome.
> 
> El resultado que obtengo es que arrancaremos el lunes a la baja y estaremos así toda la mañana, luego a la tarde haremos amago de bajar para ponernos a subir, la subida se alargará todo el martes hasta la apertura del miércoles.
> 
> ...




todavía sigues haciendo de adivino-especulata?

tu reputación ya está por los suelos amiguete...


----------



## tiogilito888 (25 Oct 2008)

Estoooo...pues lleva el IBEX-35 un descenso de más del 50% durante este año; casi mejor comprar pisos y alquilarlos, ¿no?.


----------



## ronald29780 (25 Oct 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Estoooo...pues lleva el IBEX-35 un descenso de más del 50% durante este año; casi mejor comprar pisos y alquilarlos, ¿no?.



¿Sabes que es un put?


----------



## tiogilito888 (25 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¿Sabes que es un put?



Sé lo que es un put.

¿Y sabías tú que los derivados financieros son un juego de suma cero?. En ellos sólo gana la banca, las agencias de valores y brokers, y las empresas gestoras de las bolsas...

Lo que gana un inversor lo pierde otro...y el que gana, gana menos que lo que pierde el segundo...

PS.- ¿Y por qué coño siempre pones esa sonrisa irónica en tus posts?...¿se te ha quedado ese rictus sardónico?


----------



## Mulder (25 Oct 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Si en lugar de comprar 10.000 BBV, te compras 10 IBEX a 6000puntos (6000x10x10=600.000 euros) con los 60mil prestados tienes en cartera 600mil euros en el ibex; cuando llega a 9000Ibex, los vendes y has ganado 300mil euros sin poner un duro de tu bolsillo; Si llevas esto a extremos salvajes, la bolsa se convierte en un nido de ratas e hijos de puta que arriesgan muy poco, ganan mucho y por desgracia tiran de la bolsa para arriba con estas compras tan voluminosas, que acojonan al que vendió a 6000 IBEX y vuelve a comprar a 9000IBEX lo que vendió a 6000IBEX.



¿Te parece poco salir a bolsa apalancado por un préstamo que nos hará pagar intereses si no lo devolvemos rápido y no saber seguro si allí donde lo pongamos subirá o no, aunque todo apunte a que va a subir?

La bolsa es un deporte de mucho riesgo y hay que tener muy claro lo que se hace, porque hasta el que más sabe falla. Es como cualquier negocio, se invierte y si se gana bien y si no a cubrir pérdidas, con las acciones del BBVA pocos tienen el poder de manipular la acción a través de un préstamos bancario como el que tu expones.

Tal vez con chicharros como jazztel podría hacerse algo así, ahí está el verdadero nido de ratas, pero si eres un particular y quieres poner todos tus ahorros en algo como eso es que estas como una cabra o no tienes ni idea.


----------



## Builder (25 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> La bolsa es un deporte de mucho riesgo y hay que tener muy claro lo que se hace, porque hasta el que más sabe falla.



Lo que me parece que la gente no acaba de percibir es que estamos ante un _bear market_ de libro. Como llevamos muchísimos años sin ver uno, seguimos creyéndonos las tonterías estas de que la bolsa baja un día y luego al otro sube, y solo hay que acertar comprando el día que baja y vendiendo el día que sube. Un _bear market_ como este, te suelta un guantazo detrás de otro y va hundiendote poco a poco hasta desplumarte.

La cuestión no es ya adivinar el bottom o el false bottom, ni esperar un día el gran catacrock. Lo realmente importante es darse cuenta de que este mercado avanza cruel e inexorable llevándose todo lo que tiene a su paso. Eso sí, el oso entre guantazo y guantazo te da un respiro para que te pongas en pie (y otros incautos entren al juego), para volver nuevamente a darle una manta de ostias a tu cartera.

Es curioso que ante el mercado alcista de los últimos años, poca gente corriente se ponía nerviosa porque un día hubiera una bajada. No vendían, confiados en que a la larga recuperarían y ganarían. Ahora, a los atrapados por las pérdidas acumuladas que ya llevan y que se resisten a tirar la toalla, se unen los incautos que no quieren ver lo que tienen delante y confían absurdamente en el inminente rebote. El oso se los llevará a todos ellos por delante, pero cuando sean conscientes de las heridas será ya demasiado tarde.

========================================
Edito para añadir un link (en inglés) que está relacionado con esto y que apuesta por que se producirá un cambio de paradigma: la inversión corriente en bolsa no para ganar capital, sino como ingreso de futuro o como forma de ahorro rentable en el largo plazo (vamos, como era antes de que la fiebre especuladora llegara también al inversor de _Main Street_).

Stocks: A Bear Case - Felix Salmon


----------



## Jucari (25 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Lo que me parece que la gente no acaba de percibir es que estamos ante un _bear market_ de libro. Como llevamos muchísimos años sin ver uno, seguimos creyéndonos las tonterías estas de que la bolsa baja un día y luego al otro sube, y solo hay que acertar comprando el día que baja y vendiendo el día que sube. Un _bear market_ como este, te suelta un guantazo detrás de otro y va hundiendote poco a poco hasta desplumarte.
> 
> La cuestión no es ya adivinar el bottom o el false bottom, ni esperar un día el gran catacrock. Lo realmente importante es darse cuenta de que este mercado avanza cruel e inexorable llevándose todo lo que tiene a su paso. Eso sí, el oso entre guantazo y guantazo te da un respiro para que te pongas en pie (y otros incautos entren al juego), para volver nuevamente a darle una manta de ostias a tu cartera.
> 
> Es curioso que ante el mercado alcista de los últimos años, poca gente corriente se ponía nerviosa porque un día hubiera una bajada. No vendían, confiados en que a la larga recuperarían y ganarían. Ahora, a los atrapados por las pérdidas acumuladas que ya llevan y que se resisten a tirar la toalla, se unen los incautos que no quieren ver lo que tienen delante y confían absurdamente en el inminente rebote. El oso se los llevará a todos ellos por delante, pero cuando sean conscientes de las heridas será ya demasiado tarde.



Solo tengo una cosa que hacer Builder....

Ver archivo adjunto 5091


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Oct 2008)

Jugar a intentar ganar algo ahora en la bolsa, mejor no.


----------



## ronald29780 (25 Oct 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Sé lo que es un put.
> 
> ¿Y sabías tú que los derivados financieros son un juego de suma cero?. En ellos sólo gana la banca, las agencias de valores y brokers, y las empresas gestoras de las bolsas...
> 
> ...



Lo puse en este caso especifico, porque estas alardeando de una inversion que va a desplomarse seguramente, como es la vivienda en España, comparandolo con una inversion que ya se ha desplomado...


----------



## Pakirrín (25 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¿Sabes que es un put?




Unos put-os ludópatas, que es lo que sois.




.
.
.


----------



## un marronazo (25 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> . El oso se los llevará a todos ellos por delante, pero cuando sean conscientes de las heridas será ya demasiado tarde.



si, es cierto, mirando atentamente foros he visto la absurda confianza en algo que se desmorona por dias, "hoy tus acciones valen menos que ayer y mas que mañana". Es la cultura de hacer negocios y ganar sin dar palo. Esto se lo pueden permitir el botin y pocos mas, si se arruinan, te aseguro que con la cuarta parte de esta ruina me conformo. pero todos los demas cascan y de que forma : no entiendo como no lo ven.


----------



## moboncio (25 Oct 2008)

El proximo lunes 27 Octubre es el dia 28 del septimo mes del calendario hebreo (Tishreir). 
El CRASH de 29 Octubre de 1.929 el dia 28 septimo mes calendario hebreo
El CRASH de 19 Octubre de 1.987 el dia 28 septimo mes calendario hebreo 
El CRASH de 28 Octubre de 1.997 el dia 28 septimo mes calendario hebreo

Los desfases de fecha se deben a que ellos se rigen por calendario lunar de 29 y 30 dias.


----------



## Juan Calvino (25 Oct 2008)

moboncio dijo:


> El proximo lunes 27 Octubre es el dia 28 del septimo mes del calendario hebreo (Tishreir).
> El CRASH de 29 Octubre de 1.929 el dia 28 septimo mes calendario hebreo
> El CRASH de 19 Octubre de 1.987 el dia 28 septimo mes calendario hebreo
> El CRASH de 28 Octubre de 1.997 el dia 28 septimo mes calendario hebreo
> ...



Qué quieres decir con esto Moboncio?


----------



## TIPOA (25 Oct 2008)

moboncio dijo:


> El proximo lunes 27 Octubre es el dia 28 del septimo mes del calendario hebreo (Tishreir).
> El CRASH de 29 Octubre de 1.929 el dia 28 septimo mes calendario hebreo
> El CRASH de 19 Octubre de 1.987 el dia 28 septimo mes calendario hebreo
> El CRASH de 28 Octubre de 1.997 el dia 28 septimo mes calendario hebreo
> ...



Si hombre, si, a pies juntillas.....
Pero no era Nostradamus quien lo pronostica todo???
y la era Acuarios, yo soy piscis con ascendiente acuario, la luna llena, la presion admosferica y no te digo na si sopla tramontana en el ampurda.....

joer, la peña como se aburre
por cierto, los testigos de jehova dicen que ya queda poco para el fin , lo pone en la biblia.....

Siguiente.. por favor.


----------



## nief (25 Oct 2008)

Valla leñazo el de ayer!! y perdio los 8000!! buff y algunos decian que no bajaria de 10000.

Señores que llevamos 1 año y ha caido desde maximos!!

El 5000 esta ahi a la vuelta de la esquina. 

En el crack del 29 se perdio un 95% no? solo que ahora va mas rapido, yo solo digo que aun quedan 5 dias de octubre!!!


----------



## Mulder (25 Oct 2008)

moboncio dijo:


> El proximo lunes 27 Octubre es el dia 28 del septimo mes del calendario hebreo (Tishreir).
> El CRASH de 29 Octubre de 1.929 el dia 28 septimo mes calendario hebreo
> El CRASH de 19 Octubre de 1.987 el dia 28 septimo mes calendario hebreo
> El CRASH de 28 Octubre de 1.997 el dia 28 septimo mes calendario hebreo
> ...



Es cierto que hay un ciclo bursatil que se basa en el calendario hebreo, igual que hay ciclos lunares, los del kondratieff, los de benner, los presidenciales y muchos más, algunos de ellos realmente extraños.

Pero no todos se cumplen siempre, por ejemplo, el ciclo de benner predecía un crash en el 2010 y para este año decía que íbamos a estar alcistas, aunque es cierto que lo de benner es más un ciclo económico que un ciclo bursátil.

Yo creo que en el ciclo que ud. dice también hay algo equivocado porque ya hemos tenido varios días realmente negros y batiendo récords de pérdidas.


----------



## creative (25 Oct 2008)

tochovista dijo la verdad. seria en octubre y esta siendo en octubre.


----------



## ronald29780 (25 Oct 2008)

Pakirrín dijo:


> Unos put-os ludópatas, que es lo que sois.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Muy perspicaz, Dr. Watson.


----------



## El_Presi (25 Oct 2008)

Market Insider: The Week Ahead - Market Insider with Patti Domm - CNBC.com

La busqueda del suelo

Market Getting Ready to Make a Bull Run: Gross - Markets * US * News * Story - CNBC.com

Pimco: El mercado está preparado para rally alcista


----------



## ronald29780 (25 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> ...
> 
> Market Getting Ready to Make a Bull Run: Gross - Markets * US * News * Story - CNBC.com
> 
> Pimco: El mercado está preparado para rally alcista



Ahora sabemos donde trabaja *Mulder*.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Oct 2008)

yo lo que llevo diciendo que aqui no hay crack de golpe, sino que va poco a poco y que cuando nos demos cuenta, nos hemos pulido 3/4 partes desde donde estaba, que es mucho mas alto que en 07 y 29, pero que estabamos acostumbrados, verdad botin?


----------



## El_Presi (26 Oct 2008)

Arabia Saudí cerró el sábado con -8.70%


----------



## Jucari (26 Oct 2008)

Vaya ostión....estos arabes....como les siga bajando el petroleo van a sacar toda la artilleria....y no en armas sino en los dolares que tienen debajo el colchon


----------



## El_Presi (26 Oct 2008)

ha bajado tanto porque no abría desde el día 22, tenía que ajustarse al resto de bolsas


----------



## maquiabelo (26 Oct 2008)

*nada parece funcionar*

Despite trillions in safety-net cash hurled at the world's panicked economies, stock investors stampeded deeper into their losing global game of liquidation roulette. 

Shares tumbled perilously in markets from Asia to New York and Europe yesterday as investors scrambled toward safe havens with their dwindling fortunes. 

"We've thrown everything we can to stop the crisis, but nothing works," said portfolio chief Bill King of Ramsey King Securities. "What we're seeing now is pure liquidation - and the fundamental driving this is asset deflation, which is overwhelming everything right now." 

More than $10 trillion has been erased from the market value of equities so far this month. 

King said many investors realize they've been duped by stock markets that have tripled in the past 15 years due to deceptive bubbles of excess, instead of proper fundamentals. 

*"This enormous unwinding won't stop until there's some new level of reality to eliminate the excess," said King. 

That level, King believes, will arrive when the Dow Jones industrial average falls to the 6,500 range last seen in 1996, when former Federal Reserve Chairman Alan Greenspan famously first warned of "irrational exuberance." *


En definitiva : deflación brutal de activos, y proxima parada del DJ 6500, todo ha sido un sueño, una enorme burbuja irracional.:

'NOTHING WORKS' - New York Post


----------



## Jucari (26 Oct 2008)

maquiabelo dijo:


> Despite trillions in safety-net cash hurled at the world's panicked economies, stock investors stampeded deeper into their losing global game of liquidation roulette.
> 
> Shares tumbled perilously in markets from Asia to New York and Europe yesterday as investors scrambled toward safe havens with their dwindling fortunes.
> 
> ...




Solo falta saber a que velocidad bajaremos y si realmente el suelo es de 6500


----------



## Mulder (26 Oct 2008)

Lo del ciclo de Benner es cierto y no es ningún bulo de la red. Lo he visto comentado en libros muy serios sobre bolsa mucho antes de ver algo sobre este ciclo por Internet.

Por otra parte yo no soy alcista, o mejor dicho, lo soy para el corto plazo pero no para el largo plazo. A largo vamos hacia el abismo y no hay un punto definido de parada, igualmente ahora hay pánico, pero el pánico podría detenerse y, sin embargo, podríamos seguir bajando sin pánico como si fuese lo más normal del mundo, igual que en las subidas.

Esto último es lo que creo que va a pasar y coincide plenamente con un mundo en deflación como el que pienso que vamos a tener en el futuro. Este escenario implica que no existe el suelo, seguiremos bajando hasta que la economía cambie de rumbo y, además, es la única forma de que lo inmobiliario ajuste su precio, visto lo visto.

¿se dan cuenta de que todo lo inmobiliario no está sufriendo ningún ajuste comparable al resto, bueno realmente si lo sufre, pero su ajuste es insulsamente más lento que el resto de sectores. Esto me hace plantearme la importancia de lo inmobiliario dentro de la economía real, la importancia que tiene para que el sistema no se desmorone, es por esto que vamos a una deflación, porque hay que basarse en otra cosa. Lo inmobiliario era uno de los pilares del crédito, con las hipotecas no solo se compraban viviendas y/o financiaban cayennes, sino muchos negocios más, desde los comercios de la calle hasta grandes cadenas como MacDonalds, cuyo negocio real no es vender hamburguesas sino revalorizar sus locales.

En fin, estoy escribiendo esto mientras me llegan las ideas a la mente, sin reflexionar demasiado, tal vez a alguien se le ocurra ir más allá de donde yo mismo estoy llegando.

Buenas noches.


----------



## Starkiller (26 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿se dan cuenta de que todo lo inmobiliario no está sufriendo ningún ajuste comparable al resto, bueno realmente si lo sufre, pero su ajuste es insulsamente más lento que el resto de sectores. Esto me hace plantearme la importancia de lo inmobiliario dentro de la economía real, la importancia que tiene para que el sistema no se desmorone, es por esto que vamos a una deflación, porque hay que basarse en otra cosa. Lo inmobiliario era uno de los pilares del crédito, con las hipotecas no solo se compraban viviendas y/o financiaban cayennes, sino muchos negocios más, desde los comercios de la calle hasta grandes cadenas como MacDonalds, cuyo negocio real no es vender hamburguesas sino revalorizar sus locales.
> 
> En fin, estoy escribiendo esto mientras me llegan las ideas a la mente, sin reflexionar demasiado, tal vez a alguien se le ocurra ir más allá de donde yo mismo estoy llegando.
> 
> Buenas noches.



Jo, no es que a alguien se le ocurra ir mas allá, es que ya fuimos y volvimos hace años.

Desde la mayoría de voces con peso en este foro, hasta personalidades y analistas como ppcc, SNB, Montalvo... han dicho mil veces que la madre del cordero en esta crisis es de naturaleza inmobiliaria, y que ninguna economía puede funcionar sin que sus activos inmobiliarios estén correctamente valorados.

Y es algo de cajón. Vamos, que en mi opinión, con esa reflexión tuya, a pesar de estar en lo correcto, has venido a redescubrir la rueda...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Oct 2008)

*Fuerte caída de la bolsa de El Cairo, que pierde un 6,79%*

El Cairo, 26 oct (EFECOM).- La Bolsa de El Cairo cayó hoy un 6,79 por ciento en su principal indicador en una jornada que sufrió el impacto de las fuertes bajadas del viernes, cuando los mercados bursátiles de la región estaban cerrados.

El CASE-30, el índice de las acciones más importantes del mercado bursátil egipcio, cerró hoy con 4.564,18 puntos, un descenso del 6,79 por ciento que se suma al registrado el pasado jueves, que fue del 4,22 por ciento.

Las pérdidas que más se hicieron notar fueron las del principal banco de inversión egipcio, EFG Hermes, que retrocedió un 11,95 por ciento, mientras que la filial constructora del grupo Orascom perdió un 5,00 por ciento.

La Bolsa de Arabia Saudí (TADAWUL), por su parte, amortiguó hoy las pérdidas de la jornada anterior. El principal índice, el TASI, cerró hoy con una bajada del 1,66 por ciento, hasta alcanzar los 5.531,57 puntos.

Ayer, sábado, este mercado, el principal de los países del golfo Pérsico, recibió el impacto de las caídas de las bolsas internacionales de la semana pasada y cerró con una pérdida del 8,70 por ciento en el índice TASI.

El segundo mercado más importante de los países del golfo Pérsico, Kuwait, acabó hoy con una pérdida del 3,55 por ciento en su índice general, que alcanzó el nivel más bajo en diecinueve meses.

En los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, la bolsa de Dubai perdió un 4,74 en su principal índice, mientras que la de Abu Dhabi bajó un 3,77 por ciento. EFECOM ag/jla

Fuerte caída de la bolsa de El Cairo, que pierde un 6,79% - Cotizalia.com

Saludos...


----------



## El_Presi (26 Oct 2008)

Israel

TA-25 Closing Index 744.00 
-2.81% 

TA-100 Closing Index 662.91 
-3.18%


----------



## Rocket (26 Oct 2008)

Mientras dure esta incertidumbre bajista que tenemos, la bolsa seguirá a la baja. El problema de fondo es que, aunque el fantasma de las quiebras bancarias se haya disipado, no su hermano gemelo: El fantasma de la recesión.

Ya es oficial que medio mundo está entrando en ella. Y el otro medio no tardará en hacerlo en unas semanas.


----------



## Juan Calvino (26 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Mientras dure esta incertidumbre bajista que tenemos, la bolsa seguirá a la baja. El problema de fondo es que, aunque el fantasma de las quiebras bancarias se haya disipado, no su hermano gemelo: El fantasma de la recesión.
> 
> Ya es oficial que medio mundo está entrando en ella. Y el otro medio no tardará en hacerlo en unas semanas.



Recesión que viene junto con su amiga la deflación. Así que es aún mucho peor.


----------



## nam (26 Oct 2008)

maquiabelo dijo:


> *King said many investors realize they've been duped by stock markets that have tripled in the past 15 years due to deceptive bubbles of excess, instead of proper fundamentals.
> 
> "This enormous unwinding won't stop until there's some new level of reality to eliminate the excess," said King.
> 
> That level, King believes, will arrive when the Dow Jones industrial average falls to the 6,500 range last seen in 1996, when former Federal Reserve Chairman Alan Greenspan famously first warned of "irrational exuberance." *



Nada de lo que sorprenderse. Eso lo hemos estado diciendo los burbujistas desde hace tiempo. El credito facil de los ultimos 7 anyos (desde las bajadas brutales de tipos tras el 9/11) ha creado en algunos casos un aumento de la demanda del 40-50% (en casas y stock market), del 30-40% (en coches, electrodomesticos) y del 20-30% (en ropa, viajes, y otros bienes de consumo). Esa demanda ha desaparecido de repente del sistema, ahora toca a la oferta bajar al mismo nivel. Es puro sentido comun.


----------



## nam (26 Oct 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Jo, no es que a alguien se le ocurra ir mas allá, es que ya fuimos y volvimos hace años.
> 
> Desde la mayoría de voces con peso en este foro, hasta personalidades y analistas como ppcc, SNB, Montalvo... han dicho mil veces que la madre del cordero en esta crisis es de naturaleza inmobiliaria, y que ninguna economía puede funcionar sin que sus activos inmobiliarios estén correctamente valorados.
> 
> Y es algo de cajón. Vamos, que en mi opinión, con esa reflexión tuya, a pesar de estar en lo correcto, has venido a redescubrir la rueda...



Disiento 

La madre del cordero ha sido el credito facil que hicieron que la demanda aumentase de forma artificial y por tanto aumentando los precios (valor) de los bienes demandados. Estos no fueron solo los inmobiliarios.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Oct 2008)

Jobar, son las 17:30 del domingo y ya estamos calentando el hilo del IBEX!!!! Madre mía.. y hoy que? sesión de futuros, nikkei, el KBC que no saldrá mañana a bolsa...? 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Oct 2008)

Por cierto para calentar un poco el ambiente...

El NIKKEI225 cerró el viernes a 7649puntos, el 7607 es el mínimo desde 1984. Cuando nosotros decimos bajar a 5500 puntos en el IBEX35, estamos diciendo retroceder al año 2002, en su caso esta noche (si bajan 42 puntos, y los futuros dan bajadas de más de 300), será como retroceder 24 años de bolsa... :

Saludos...

Edito para poner que en 1990, año del comienzo de la crisis japonesa llegaron a 38877puntos...


----------



## nief (26 Oct 2008)

Para que luego digan que la bolsa a largo siempre sube


----------



## Locke (26 Oct 2008)

A todo esto, ¿Donde se pueden ver los futuros de las bolsas? ¿Alguien sabe como pinta mañana la cosa?

Saludos!


----------



## fairplay (26 Oct 2008)

Aqui:
IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..
Pero hoy es domingo y creo que hasta las 12 de la noche no empiezan.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> A todo esto, ¿Donde se pueden ver los futuros de las bolsas? ¿Alguien sabe como pinta mañana la cosa?
> 
> Saludos!



A las 00:00 en igmarkets.com comienza la fiesta , en Bloomberg.com: Futures hay más...

En el Nikkei225 marcan un -320 puntos, que viene a ser un -4,2% :

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Miedo, tengo miedo, miedo de esta grafiquita, *JOER QUE PETARDAZO!!!*



A esa gráfica le faltan 5 años por lo menos... 

En esta se ve mejor, ¿Como se pegan fotos?

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagen:Nikkei_225(1970-).svg

Por cierto, esta imagen es del 8 de octubre, vamos que la bajada llega hasta el pico del 2004!!!!!!

Saludos...


----------



## UNKPAR (26 Oct 2008)

¿Este fin de semana no hay ningún intento desesperado de ningún gobierno para hacer algo?

Una acción concertada en tipos de interés, divisas, "cortos", echar el cierre, no se...algo 

Parece que todo el mundo confía en la reunión del día 15 de noviembre... a este paso únicamente servirá para certificar la defunción del enfermo.

Igual es lo que esperan, que no quede nada para empezar de cero...


----------



## fairplay (26 Oct 2008)

Un banco ha pedido ayuda en Belgica y otro en USA, como aperitivo no esta mal


----------



## SNB4President (26 Oct 2008)

Eso mismo iba a poner... espeluznante. Aunque a lo mejor son los últimos futuros negociados antes de acabar la sesión en la que bajaron un 9,60% el viernes.

Edito: hablaba de los futuros del Yen, si es que este hilo se expande más rápido que el Big Bang.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Pero no habiamos vuelto a 2002????????? :
> 
> Copias la ruta de la imagen y la das al cuadradito amarillo de arriba y lo apegas y ya está...



Gracias Peter. Y para poner una que tenga en mi disco duro, como lo hago? :

Gracias...


----------



## tonuel (26 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gracias Peter. Y para poner una que tenga en mi disco duro, como lo hago? :
> 
> Gracias...



La subes a imageshack... 


ImageShack® - Image Hosting


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> La subes a imageshack...
> 
> 
> ImageShack® - Image Hosting
> ...



Gracias!!!, que, cogiendo sitio para los fuegos artificales de esta noche...? 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (26 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gracias!!!, que, cogiendo sitio para los fuegos artificales de esta noche...?
> 
> Saludos...



Si, si... ya lo tengo todo preparado... 



Saludos


----------



## nief (26 Oct 2008)

Que pasa que se espera para hoy? 

me da miedo saber como va a habrir el nikkei hoy bufff.. y los futuros... mañana puede ser un dia negro pero negro negro negro!!

Mañana es 27-28 de octubre bufff


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Oct 2008)

nief, si quitas la h de abrir, borro el post, hace? 

Saludos...


----------



## ronald29780 (26 Oct 2008)

nam dijo:


> Nada de lo que sorprenderse. Eso lo hemos estado diciendo los burbujistas desde hace tiempo. El credito facil de los ultimos 7 anyos (desde las bajadas brutales de tipos tras el 9/11) ha creado en algunos casos un aumento de la demanda del 40-50% (en casas y stock market), del 30-40% (en coches, electrodomesticos) y del 20-30% (en ropa, viajes, y otros bienes de consumo). Esa demanda ha desaparecido de repente del sistema, ahora toca a la oferta bajar al mismo nivel. Es puro sentido comun.



Y falta añadir el efecto desapalancamiento sobre los posibles ROI's...:


----------



## panoli (26 Oct 2008)

os veo ansiosos con la apertura de la bolsa, esto empieza a ser una adicción, tened cuidado


----------



## El_Presi (26 Oct 2008)

panoli dijo:


> os veo ansiosos con la apertura de la bolsa, esto empieza a ser una adicción, tened cuidado



la misma adicción que tienes tú en esperar que salga lo contrario para abrir varios hilos resaltando el OWNED


----------



## Locke (26 Oct 2008)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/84704-banco-austriaco-solicita-ayuda.html

Empieza la fieshtaaaaaaaaa.....







:


----------



## panoli (26 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> la misma adicción que tienes tú en esperar que salga lo contrario para abrir varios hilos resaltando el OWNED



¿Yo? te equivocas de forero


----------



## El_Presi (26 Oct 2008)

panoli dijo:


> ¿Yo? te equivocas de forero



sí, será eso 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-la-mayor-subida-de-su-historia-10-65-a.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-cierre-una-historica-subida-del-11-3-a.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-pais-la-bolsa-abre-con-un-fuerte-rebote.html


----------



## nam (26 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Y falta añadir el efecto desapalancamiento sobre los posibles ROI's...:



Ya, cuando el dinero hace "pufff" y desaparece  ay senyor como tenemos al sector financiero, si parecian tan serios y maduros :o


----------



## Mulder (26 Oct 2008)

Hay que tener ojo con una cosa que dijo Cárpatos el otro día. Los últimos 3 días de octubre las bolsas son alcistas casi siempre, hay alguna excepción y suelen ocurrir durante las crisis.

No quiero sugerir nada, pero estamos en un momento en el que ya hemos caído demasiado, se nota el miedo en este foro, y por la ley de sentimiento contrario cuando más miedo en el particular, menos en los leones.

Si estamos en crisis y es posible que no subamos los 3 últimos días de octubre por la crisis y además el sentimiento del particular es de miedo absoluto solo cabe una salida.

Que no diré para que uds. hagan sus apuestas


----------



## panoli (26 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> sí, será eso
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-la-mayor-subida-de-su-historia-10-65-a.html
> 
> ...





Es curioso por que no he llamado OWNED a nadie en esos posts, solo son reseñas de noticias.

Puedes mirar mi historial de mensajes desde el principio, voy posteando títulares de los medios tanto si me parecen bien como si me parecen mal, durante un tiempo incluso eche un cable con la ayuda diaria de titulares de prensa. Creo que es interesante ver lo que dicen en cada momento. ¿eso te parece mal?

Te paso un ejemplo:



> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/23398-resumen-de-prensa-14-12-2006-a.html
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...845-resumen-de-prensa-viernes-23-de-mayo.html


----------



## El_Presi (26 Oct 2008)

panoli dijo:


> Es curioso por que no he llamado OWNED a nadie en esos posts, solo son reseñas de noticias.
> 
> Puedes mirar mi historial de mensajes desde el principio, voy posteando títulares de los medios tanto si me parecen bien como si me parecen mal, durante un tiempo incluso eche un cable con la ayuda diaria de titulares de prensa. Creo que es interesante ver lo que dicen en cada momento. ¿eso te parece mal?



no me parece mal, digo que lo mismo que algunos foreros se "excitan" cuando la bolsa baja, tu has hecho lo mismo cuando ha sido al revés. No te lo tomes a mal, sólo quería puntualizar el comentario que habías puesto antes.


----------



## arrhenius (26 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Ya te lo digo yo *PABAJOOOOOOOOOO!!!*



Ultimamente tus analisis son los que mas % de acierto dan, asi que creo que pabajo pues


----------



## técnica de hacienda (26 Oct 2008)

Esto de la bolsa es muy entretenido, yo he comprado el viernes, pero no os digo cual que se enfada el pajarin


----------



## panoli (26 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> no me parece mal, digo que lo mismo que algunos foreros se "excitan" cuando la bolsa baja, tu has hecho lo mismo cuando ha sido al revés. No te lo tomes a mal, sólo quería puntualizar el comentario que habías puesto antes.




Pero que dices hombre, si yo me lo paso bomba con este hilo cuando esta cayendo... anda busca mis comentarios por este hilo, sobre todo en los de apuntarse a las cervezas 

Me parece que voy a tener que ir poniendo lo de IRONIC MODE ON más a menudo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Oct 2008)

técnica de hacienda dijo:


> Esto de la bolsa es muy entretenido, yo he comprado el viernes, pero no os digo cual que se enfada el pajarin



Di por que letra comienza o un par de letras que esten dentro, para que a las 17:30 podamos hacerte la ola o ponerte un owned... 

Saludos y suerte...


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Oct 2008)

fairplay dijo:


> Aqui:
> IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..
> Pero hoy es domingo y creo que hasta las 12 de la noche no empiezan.



a las 2 abre japan...


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Oct 2008)

si mañana lo del dia judio ese de los huevos se cumple... 

... ya me creo cualquier cosa.... el suelo de la bolsa ahora mismo es 8000 si aguanta o un 30% mas abajo que ahora



por cierto algun link con futuros mundiales??? pero de todos


----------



## El_Presi (26 Oct 2008)

ya ha abierto el mercado de divisas. Por ahora indica que la bolsa abrirán bajando


----------



## Tuttle (26 Oct 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> Ultimamente tus analisis son los que mas % de acierto dan, asi que creo que pabajo pues



Jejeje, pues ya sabes Peter, dedicate al Trading, otra cosa no pero sentido común tienes a manta (eso si, cuidate de tu mala leche )


----------



## El_Presi (26 Oct 2008)

ya está abierto


----------



## Tuttle (26 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Tranki, ya he aprendido la lección...  La pena es que no tenga un puto euro pal trading de los cohones...
> 
> Mañana *LUNES NEGRO*, *NEGRÍSIMOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!*



Coño, si eres bueno siempre hay alguien dispuesto a dejarte el dinero para que se lo negocies.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2008)

¿tenemos algun resumen de los eventos más destacados para la próxima semana?


----------



## tonuel (26 Oct 2008)

Bueno, vayamos mojándonos... que p'abajo o p'arriba no me vale... :o


Lunes 27; Ibex 35 al cierre... 

-10%




Saludos


----------



## burbujero (26 Oct 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> Jejeje, pues ya sabes Peter, dedicate al Trading, otra cosa no pero sentido común tienes a manta (eso si, cuidate de tu mala leche )



Para eso hay que tener pasta...


----------



## Jucari (26 Oct 2008)

Tonuel....siempre apuestas por el -10%...algún dia acertaras....


----------



## tonuel (26 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Tas quedao corto, yo digo que un -12%



Si bueno... es que el teclado falla un poco... queria decir...


-100%


¿puede ser??? ¿o me quedo corto??? :




Saludos


----------



## El_Presi (26 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> El qué está abierto... :



el mercado de futuros


----------



## Jucari (26 Oct 2008)

Bueno pues alli voy yo.....+0,75


----------



## Pindik87 (26 Oct 2008)

Mañana van a cerrar las bolsas para que no caigan más de un 11%. Por eso yo digo que el Ibex-35 va a bajar un 7,8%.


----------



## Jucari (26 Oct 2008)

Por cierto el EURO sigue cayendo en futuros....antes de que termine el año paridad con el dólar...


----------



## Tuttle (26 Oct 2008)

Por el momento está más plano que Michelle Pfeiffer.


----------



## El_Presi (26 Oct 2008)

los futuros no van mal, lo que el yen sigue revalorizándose y eso es malo para las bolsas


----------



## ronald29780 (26 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Por cierto el EURO sigue cayendo en futuros....antes de que termine el año paridad con el dólar...



Pos los expertos de Bloomberg/Germany no esperan mucho menos que 1,20 $/€.


----------



## nief (26 Oct 2008)

yo creo que estamos en panico, y la gente sabe lo de que igual cierran las bolsas asi que si yo tuviese dinero en bolsa lo sacaria todo antes de que cierren!

seria algo asi como un stockmarkets-run!!

seguria bajando la bolsa a saco... aqui no hay sentimiento contrario que valga


----------



## Kujire (26 Oct 2008)

ibex -9.5%



> titular Lun 27/10/08
> 
> *jornada De Pánico En Las Bolsas: El Miedo Fluye Por El Parqué*
> 
> ...


----------



## El_Presi (26 Oct 2008)

nief dijo:


> yo creo que estamos en panico, y la gente sabe lo de que igual cierran las bolsas asi que si yo tuviese dinero en bolsa lo sacaria todo antes de que cierren!
> 
> seria algo asi como un stockmarkets-run!!
> 
> seguria bajando la bolsa a saco... aqui no hay sentimiento contrario que valga



pues yo opino al revés, cuando la mayoría de los que postean aquí dicen que bajará 10% o así luego parriba y a lo bestia 

esta semana resultados de Santander y reunión de la FED, aunque también salen los datos del PIB de EEUU. Si los maquillan como hace unos meses, puede haber una buena subida.


----------



## Jucari (26 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> pues yo opino al revés, cuando la mayoría de los que postean aquí dicen que bajará 10% o así luego parriba y a lo bestia
> 
> esta semana resultados de Santander y reunión de la FED, aunque también salen los datos del PIB de EEUU. Si los maquillan como hace unos meses, puede haber una buena subida.



Estoy contigo Presi...aqui cuando huelen a sangre.....a comprar!!!!!!....y todo "pa arriba"....y cuando no te lo esperes.....caera....ejemplo bueno el del viernes con WS....esperabamos todos la devacle....y al final agua de borrajas


----------



## ronald29780 (26 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> pues yo opino al revés, cuando la mayoría de los que postean aquí dicen que bajará 10% o así luego parriba y a lo bestia
> 
> esta semana resultados de Santander y reunión de la FED, aunque también salen los datos del PIB de EEUU. Si los maquillan como hace unos meses, puede haber una buena subida.



Tambien habrá datos de los pesos pesados del Dax y creo que del Dow. 

A ver lo que ha descontado ya el mercado...


----------



## un marronazo (26 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> pues yo opino al revés, cuando la mayoría de los que postean aquí dicen que bajará 10% o así luego parriba y a lo bestia
> 
> esta semana resultados de Santander y reunión de la FED, aunque también salen los datos del PIB de EEUU. Si los maquillan como hace unos meses, puede haber una buena subida.




No se mucho pero observó que usa la sostiene su gobierno y no creo que veamos el crack hasta después de las elecciones . Otra cosa es el ibex no creo en subidas espectaculares. Los inversores no se fían como en el resto del planet. La pregunta es cuanto podrán inyectar en usa y cuanto tiempo más


----------



## UNKPAR (26 Oct 2008)

Ahora mismo (23:50h)

El yen afloja

Los futuros en USA están en positivo

 Los futuros del DAX en positivo y el IBEX cayendo muy poco

¿Tendrá razón el Presi?

A COMPRAAAAAAAAAAAR !!!


----------



## nam (27 Oct 2008)

Me da que va a subir por cuestiones mas psicologicas que otra cosa. Pero tal como esta la volatilidad (todos estos dias el DJIA ha estado moviendose 500ptos para arriba y para abajo durante la sesion), cualquiera se atreve a hacer de oraculo.


----------



## Casiano (27 Oct 2008)

¿Pero ya empieza la porra a las 11 de la noche? Joder, pues si que tenemos adicción...
Por si acaso no abrimos un hilo nuevo para la porra como el ultimo dia, ahi va mi apuesta: Ibex 35 27 octubre 2008: -6,85%


----------



## fmc (27 Oct 2008)

Yo opino que va a hacer lo que diga Mulder, pero con el signo contrario


----------



## nam (27 Oct 2008)

fmc dijo:


> Yo opino que va a hacer lo que diga Mulder, pero con el signo contrario



Que mala leche!


----------



## UNKPAR (27 Oct 2008)

Ahora mismo:

Australia abre en verde +0,08% :o


----------



## Morototeo (27 Oct 2008)

> pues yo opino al revés, cuando la mayoría de los que postean aquí dicen que bajará 10% o así luego parriba y a lo bestia
> 
> esta semana resultados de Santander y reunión de la FED, aunque también salen los datos del PIB de EEUU. Si los maquillan como hace unos meses, puede haber una buena subida.



compraaa, compraaa presi que te las quitan de las manos....
Ya no queda mas tierra rustica fertil y de regadío a la venta en la tierra de los conejos.


----------



## Locke (27 Oct 2008)

UNKPAR dijo:


> Ahora mismo:
> 
> Australia abre en verde +0,08% :o



¿Como se llama la bolsa de Australia?


----------



## Stuyvesant (27 Oct 2008)

Receta de "Stuy" para operar en corto aprovechando la coyuntura:

Cómprese en el suelo de esta semana, y venda usted el día siguiente de las elecciones USA, el 5 de noviembre. Degústese con el toping de ansiolíticos que más le regale la vista, y llore de alegría y retírese de la bolsa este año.

Se admiten propinas. :


----------



## UNKPAR (27 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> ¿Como se llama la bolsa de Australia?




All ordinaries

pero ya está en negativo : esto es una ruleta...


----------



## wolfy (27 Oct 2008)

UNKPAR dijo:


> Ahora mismo:
> 
> Australia abre en verde +0,08% :o



Pues pa mí que le ha dado vergüenza porque ahora esta cayendo en picao :

Australian Securities Exchange - Stock Market Information, Stock Quotes - ASX


----------



## DrOtis (27 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> ¿Como se llama la bolsa de Australia?



ASX 200 

Aquí la tienes:

^AXJO: Summary for S & P/ASX 200 - Yahoo!7 Finance - Share Prices, Charts, News and more

o aquí (más actualizada) Breaking Business News on Business Day - The Age

Por cierto, está en rojo
-32.60 -0.8%


----------



## visillófilas pepitófagas (27 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> ¿Como se llama la bolsa de Australia?



Marsupia...


----------



## UNKPAR (27 Oct 2008)

Son 2 índices distintos

All ordinaries
S&P/ ASX 200

pero ambos están al rojo vivo....vaya pendiente llevan

Del Marsupia...no tengo datos


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2008)

Me temo que hemos vivido los "ultra-cortos". Antes incluso de la apertura, oiga.


----------



## el fin (27 Oct 2008)

los futuros japos caen casi un 4 en media horita saldremos de dudas.


----------



## Locke (27 Oct 2008)

Joder, estos días están dejando gráficas acojonantes... Esta puede competir con el "salto del ángel" en el Merval del otro dia... :


----------



## atman (27 Oct 2008)

por qué os gusta tanto yahoo? 

.AXJO - S&P/ASX 200 - Google Finance


----------



## Locke (27 Oct 2008)

atman dijo:


> por qué os gusta tanto yahoo?
> 
> .AXJO - S&P/ASX 200 - Google Finance



Yo por el addon del firefox, que funciona con los symbol de yahoo.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (27 Oct 2008)

futuros de japon al -4%... ya empezamos!


----------



## nam (27 Oct 2008)

ahora estan subiendo la de Japon y la australiana esta remontando...esto es una montanya rusa....pero creo que hoy terminan en positivo si no hay noticias muy negativas mientras tanto.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Oct 2008)

nam dijo:


> ahora estan subiendo la de Japon y la australiana esta remontando...esto es una montanya rusa....pero creo que hoy terminan en positivo si no hay noticias muy negativas mientras tanto.



Gracias nam. Mantednos informados, yo me voy a dormir. Que no decaiga el seguimiento 24/7!!


----------



## nam (27 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Gracias nam. Mantednos informados, yo me voy a dormir. Que no decaiga el seguimiento 24/7!!



Yo tambien me voy a la cama.
Ahora esta Japon ligeramente positivo +42 y los futuros del Dow a -5.00. Hay noticias economicas el martes y el miercoles, parece que el lunes va a ser "aburridillo" esperando a Godot.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Oct 2008)

Pero que hace todo el mundo dormido???

Bueno, me voy a currar, apuesto un -1% para el IBEX

Os informo: -73 y -95 los futuros IBEX y DJI ahora mismo, DAX +2,6.

Saludos...

Edito: Nikkei -0,2% y ha tocado el 7486puntos, mínimo desde 1984, hace 24años!!!!!


----------



## sicran (27 Oct 2008)

Nikkei bajando en picado desde hace unos minutos:

- 14:01
7,380.21 - 268.87

Futuros de IBEX y Dow aproximadamente en los -100.


----------



## El_Presi (27 Oct 2008)

No os podéis quejar, hemos empezado bien la semana.

-Comunicado de urgencia del G7 para rescatar al yen
-Anuncio en Corea del Sur de Plan de Rescate y bajada de tipos del 0,75
-Australia reconoce llevar desde el viernes intentando rescatar su moneda sin éxito
-Japón comprando acciones de bancos y controlando venta de cortos


----------



## sicran (27 Oct 2008)

Nikkei:

14:09
7,342.73 - 306.35

Cayendo cerca del 4.5, 5%....de nuevo.

Se recuperará al final de la sesión o seguirá cayendo??


----------



## sicran (27 Oct 2008)

14:11
7,269.65 - 379.43

más de 70 puntos perdidos en 2 minutos


----------



## sicran (27 Oct 2008)

Esto parece que se va por el barranquillo..:O

14:13
7,194.96 - 454.12


----------



## Tyrelfus (27 Oct 2008)

Veo que es alta la posibilidad de que hoy lleguemos a las 1000 páginas de este hilo!!


----------



## paaq (27 Oct 2008)

Index Value:	7,180.51
Trade Time:	1:25AM ET
Change:	Down 468.57 (6.13%)
Prev Close:	7,649.08


----------



## Misterio (27 Oct 2008)

Nikkei perdiendo más de un 6%.


----------



## comparto-piso (27 Oct 2008)

pues creo que estos son los minimos del nikkei al menos desde 1984. El 1 de enero del 84 estaba a 9900 y el minimo creo que era en el 2003 a 7600. 

Ahora esta a 7142


----------



## nief (27 Oct 2008)

vaya leñazo.. y aun no ha terminado el nikkei


----------



## Sargento Highway (27 Oct 2008)

La espiral formada por los grumos del colacao en mi vaso de leche me lo han dejado claro: hoy nos metemos en los 7000


----------



## Starkiller (27 Oct 2008)

Si, la hostia japonesa al deshacerse el carry-trade va a ser de espanto. Tocarán suelo antes que nadie, lo que seguramente les venga bien.


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (27 Oct 2008)

Lunes negro?


----------



## Starkiller (27 Oct 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Buenos días, voy por el café y me pongo al día.
> Saludos.



El café, que sea bien negro. Así hará juego.


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (27 Oct 2008)

De momento -200 puntos el Ibex35, la apertura va a ser guapa guapa, y bajar de la barrera psicológica de los 8000 puntos va a ser aún mejor


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (27 Oct 2008)

Dios mio!


----------



## Starkiller (27 Oct 2008)

Bueno, es posible que empecemos alrededor de los 8.000 para luego tirar p'arriba. A saber...


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (27 Oct 2008)

Redios!


----------



## EL FARAON (27 Oct 2008)

Buenos dias a todo el mundo, voy a coger sitio, parece ser que hoy se vera el rojo en todo momento.

Vamos a despedir los 8000 con honores.

Bajando en estos momentos 300 puntitos de nada.


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

A los buenos días, parece que hemos arrancado cayendo como ya les dije este sábado:



> El resultado que obtengo es que arrancaremos el lunes a la baja y estaremos así toda la mañana, luego a la tarde haremos amago de bajar para ponernos a subir, la subida se alargará todo el martes hasta la apertura del miércoles.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1169192-post12266.html

Para que luego me digan uds. que no se hacer previsiones a dos días vista 

De todas formas cuento con que acertaré hasta el miércoles por lo menos.


----------



## KailKatarn (27 Oct 2008)

Por lo que veo pinta lunes comunista


----------



## Ajoporro (27 Oct 2008)

La gente está vendiendo tó lo que tiene en la bolsa y trincando los dólares, joer cómo sube el billetito verde, paece un spunnik ... miedito me da pensar en cuando baje.


----------



## Rocket (27 Oct 2008)

Hoy incluso veamos a los 7500 asomar la patita...


----------



## nachetemari (27 Oct 2008)

El 8000 parece que resiste.......media hora de momento.


----------



## Starkiller (27 Oct 2008)

teniendo en cuenta los futuros de IGMarkets, ya estamos en el soporte de los 8000. Me da a mi que va a ser difícil cruzarle...


----------



## técnica de hacienda (27 Oct 2008)

Sois unos agonias, no se pueden comprar acciones y leer este hilo:o


----------



## dillei (27 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días, parece que hemos arrancado cayendo como ya les dije este sábado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acertar, hoy por hoy, que el ibex va a abrir a la baja me parece sencillamente ridículo.

Hacer previsiones a dos dias las puede hacer cualquiera.

Mira: hoy caerá, mañana también y el miercoles también

Alé! yo también se, además con fundamentos


----------



## Ajoporro (27 Oct 2008)

técnica de hacienda dijo:


> Sois unos agonias, no se pueden comprar acciones y leer este hilo:o




Eso es verdá..eso es verdá...


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Acertar, hoy por hoy, que el ibex va a abrir a la baja me parece sencillamente ridículo.
> 
> Hacer previsiones a dos dias las puede hacer cualquiera.
> 
> ...



Hay dos clases de personas que siempre acaban equivocándose en bolsa:

- Los que siempre están alcistas.
- Los que siempre están bajistas.

No se puede acertar viendo el mercado siempre desde una sola dimensión.


----------



## Dolmen (27 Oct 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Por cierto ¿USA cambia también la hora o abre Wall Street a las 14:30 hora española?



Leído en otro foro:
"Los EEUU a partir de mañana abren a las 14:30 y cierran 21:00 , los datos serán a las 13:30 durante un periodo de 2 semanas"


----------



## dillei (27 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hay dos clases de personas que siempre acaban equivocándose en bolsa:
> 
> - Los que siempre están alcistas.
> - Los que siempre están bajistas.
> ...



Siempre son 3 dias?

Bueeeeno.... vaaaaale, el martes sube un poco a la apertura

Menudas chorradas

El que más pierde en bolsa, es el que se cree que sabe


----------



## TomCat (27 Oct 2008)

Buenos días por la mañana, parece que hoy tenemos jornada interesante. 15 min para el inicio del partido.

Esto me recuerda a la India, allí el deporte nacional es el cricket y los partidos pueden durar de 4 a 6 horas, los siguen con paciencia y devoción.


----------



## Ajoporro (27 Oct 2008)

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 7981 7989 09:00 -381 
Wall Street 8008 8014 09:00 -358 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 12447.4 12449.4 09:00 -174.6 
Euro STOKK 50 2214.5 2216.5 09:00 -115.0 
Alemania 30 4100.8 4102.8 09:00 -178.7 
Oro al contado 717.70 718.20 09:00 -16.75 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 11569.8 11572.8 09:00 -332.3 



Toma yaaaaa .... esto parece mi análissis de sangre, no hay un parámetro güeno...


----------



## Jucari (27 Oct 2008)

cAYENDO UN 4,70% EN APERTURA!!!


----------



## panoli (27 Oct 2008)

no esta mal, empezamos con:

7.953,50 -4,78


----------



## DrOtis (27 Oct 2008)

Goodbye 8000

Yo estuve aquí (again)


----------



## William_ (27 Oct 2008)

Bueno ya ha bajado la barrera de los 8000.


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

Saludos


----------



## Paisaje (27 Oct 2008)

7.987,70 - 365,50 (-4,38%) 
Los 8.000 al pedo otra vez...


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

El Ibex cuando corrige lo hace a conciencia, bastante más que el resto de índices europeos. Aunque no creo que se quede demasiado tiempo por debajo de 8000, solo son las ganas de hacer entrar cortos para dejarlos a todos con un palmo de narices luego.


----------



## lobomalo (27 Oct 2008)

joder otro dia pegado al F5 ......

tengo la tecla desgastá!!!!


.
.
.

.


----------



## Ajoporro (27 Oct 2008)

Madre de Dios Hermoso, Virgen de la Macarena bendita, Virgencita del Pilar ... ¿ pero ande va a para esto hoy ?... Ale, a tomalpolculo los 7900 ...


----------



## Paisaje (27 Oct 2008)

William_ dijo:


> Bueno ya ha bajado la barrera de los 8000.



Hola, William. Esos cuadros de tu firma.. ¿Los ha pintado tu gato? 
Porque están de rojo cual Ibex 35


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Oct 2008)

*GOL EN LAS GAUNAS*, que decia aquel.


minimos minimos


----------



## aterriza como puedas (27 Oct 2008)

¿Alguien que tenga más información puede decir si hay algún valor suspendido por exceso de volatilidad?


----------



## davinci79 (27 Oct 2008)

Hola a todos. Acabo de ver los futuros en 7895.

No me lo puedo creer, despues de lo sucedido la semana pasada, esperaba que esta fuera mucho más tranquila e incluso alcista, pero ya veo que ningún análisis tiene sentido ya.

Se acabo la era de la bolsa y el dinero... llega la era del latún.


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a las 9:11; -7,13%

7758 puntos






Saludos


----------



## Paisaje (27 Oct 2008)

Ay, que me caaaaaago...


----------



## Garrafone (27 Oct 2008)

7789 

10 caracteres (que coñazo)


----------



## dillei (27 Oct 2008)

Nos vamos todos a la calle.


----------



## davinci79 (27 Oct 2008)

7795 : Parece que el ibex está en forma, va más rápido que sus compañeros.


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Oct 2008)

en invertia apuestan por CAF y Pastor, voy a seguirles a ver...


Invertia.com - CAF y Banco Pastor, apuestas semanales para un mercado que ven bajista


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (27 Oct 2008)

ostia es verdad.... 7795!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dillei (27 Oct 2008)

sin frenos, es acojonante


----------



## Pindik87 (27 Oct 2008)

Destrozo, al precipicioo!!


----------



## Garrafone (27 Oct 2008)

7740 

10 caracteres


----------



## aterriza como puedas (27 Oct 2008)

Se ha cargado el soporte en 7784 como si nada. Ahora va a por los 7479.

PO-DE-MOS!!!


----------



## TomCat (27 Oct 2008)

Jooooooooooooooooooder!


----------



## DrOtis (27 Oct 2008)

OMG, España se hunde. Os veo en breve, que estoy al otro lado del globo 

ya vamos por -7% y bajando


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a las 9:13; -7,32%

7740 puntos



*jajajajajajajajajajajajaja *


Hoy gano la porra nens.... -10%


Saludos


----------



## lobomalo (27 Oct 2008)

- 7.30... 

esto es como la formula uno en telecinco... cuando dicen lo de:

si parpadean se lo van a perder....

.
.
.


----------



## adso de melk (27 Oct 2008)

Los bancos españoles están tocados de muerte por el tema de los prestamos a sudamérica, que directamente van a quebrar, estamos en uno de los países de mas riesgo del mundo para invertir y el dinero sale a espuertas.

El ibex tiene que bajar a los infiernos de verdad, quedarse en soportes de 5000 o 5500 no es ninguna debacle, ya estuvimos allí en el año 2001, eso es ayer. El ibex tiene que bajar mucho de eso para que la purga del sistema sea efectiva, sino estaremos viviendo en otra burbuja, pero me da que no.

Disfruten del día y espero que su color favorito sea el rojo.


----------



## arrhenius (27 Oct 2008)

una vez mas se cumple al pie de la letra el analisis de Peterpan2006 :

PABAJO


----------



## Concrete (27 Oct 2008)

7782. La caída se ha frenado. JAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Garrafone (27 Oct 2008)

Santander -10.35 
Mapfre -10.62 
acciona -9.7


----------



## aterriza como puedas (27 Oct 2008)

El petroleo por debajo de $60 y el Euro/$ ha perdido el 1.25 y va camino del 1.20 a la puta carrera.

Que deprisa va esto, po Dió, po Dió....


----------



## TIPOA (27 Oct 2008)

buenos dias a todos.... (es un decir..)
que, ¿nos veremos en los infiernos esta tarde?.....
joer, que ostia...
hoy creo que mi porra sera... ¿llegaremos al post 1000 antes de las 17:30???


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

Concrete dijo:


> 7782. La caída se ha frenado. JAJAJAJAJAJAJA



Esas telefónicas bien....??? 

Quiero maaaaaaaaasssss... jajajajaja


Saludos


----------



## Jucari (27 Oct 2008)

Tranquilos...estos cabrones van a intentar pillar cacho dentro de poco....y otra vez "pa arriba"!!!!


----------



## TomCat (27 Oct 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> Ay, que me caaaaaago...



Que tetas más caídas : Debe ser por los índices


----------



## davinci79 (27 Oct 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> Los bancos españoles están tocados de muerte por el tema de los prestamos a sudamérica, que directamente van a quebrar, estamos en uno de los países de mas riesgo del mundo para invertir y el dinero sale a espuertas.
> 
> El ibex tiene que bajar a los infiernos de verdad, quedarse en soportes de 5000 o 5500 no es ninguna debacle, ya estuvimos allí en el año 2001, eso es ayer. El ibex tiene que bajar mucho de eso para que la purga del sistema sea efectiva, sino estaremos viviendo en otra burbuja, pero me da que no.
> 
> Disfruten del día y espero que su color favorito sea el rojo.



Estoy de acuerdo. Somos uno de los paises con mayor riesgo. ¡y pensar que tenía pensado comprar deuda española! Menos mal que este foro te quita las malas ideas.


----------



## crack (27 Oct 2008)

Los de invertia pasan... yo seguía las cotizaciones por ellos y no me las actualizan, están con el cierre del viernes... tienen que estar pellizcándose las pelotas


----------



## lobomalo (27 Oct 2008)

TomCat dijo:


> Que tetas más caídas : Debe ser por los índices



jejejeje y que ahora alguien le ponga unos bocadillos donde se lea:

- los pedos pesan???
- no
- pues entonces me cagao!!!!


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

TomCat dijo:


> Que tetas más caídas : Debe ser por los índices



Es que ha perdido los soportes, er que diga, el sostén.


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Oct 2008)

algun dia la bolsa ha bajado tanto a las 9.15h? pregunto


----------



## ventxema (27 Oct 2008)

A ver si al final nuestro querido Juan Luis tenía razón......

Antes de acabar el año este hilo llega a los 17.000

VIVA JUANLU


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

ventxema dijo:


> A ver si al final nuestro querido Juan Luis tenía razón......
> 
> Antes de acabar el año* el ibex *llega a los *7.000*
> 
> VIVA JUANLU




Te he corregido lo que quiso decir Juanlu en realidad..., no seais malos... 



Saludos


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (27 Oct 2008)

Parece mentira, con la experiencia que teneis, que os emocioneis tanto. 

Luego lo subirán y acabaremos en un mediocre -2,5% .


----------



## Kujire (27 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Ibex 35 a las 9:13; -7,32%
> 
> 7740 puntos
> 
> ...



Como te pases......... te robo la cartera ...

-9.5%

post


----------



## El río de la vida (27 Oct 2008)

El cierre de los mercados se acerca, bajadas de tipos, japonización española....

En breve sale a bolsa "El Velero" y pinta muy bien para invertir.


----------



## nemo4 (27 Oct 2008)

El río de la vida dijo:


> El cierre de los mercados se acerca, bajadas de tipos, japonización española....
> 
> En breve sale a bolsa "El Velero" y pinta muy bien para invertir.




El mejor bonito frito en escabeche del mundo.


----------



## wolf45 (27 Oct 2008)

Buenos dias amigos:

vamos buscando el nivel real 6000/7000, tarde o temprano estabiluizaremos por alli, creo mas los 6000 que 7000,,,, es decir si no se deploma todo antes.

hOY PUEDE SER UN GRAN DIA


----------



## bolvir (27 Oct 2008)

Yo estuve aquí


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> Buenos dias amigos:
> 
> vamos buscando el nivel real 6000/7000, tarde o temprano estabiluizaremos por alli, creo mas los 6000 que 7000,,,, es decir si no se deploma todo antes.
> 
> hOY PUEDE SER UN GRAN DIA



No te equivoques... 



el nivel real son 3.000-4.000... 




Saludos


----------



## Paisaje (27 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Es que ha perdido los soportes, er que diga, el sostén.



Muajajajajajaaaa, me peo toa.

Por cierto, éste es el nuevo formato de lingotes de plata del Bancospaña...






Comprad antes de que sufran una burbuja.


----------



## wolf45 (27 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> No te equivoques...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





T'as pasao, eso es un catacrok en toda regla, Madmax autentico


----------



## nemo4 (27 Oct 2008)

¿Ya podemos hablar del crack de octubre de 2008?


----------



## Kujire (27 Oct 2008)

¿Alguien ha comprado REPSOLES?????

13,24 -4,89% -0,68 69.227.327 6,03 6,82% 09:03


----------



## adso de melk (27 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> No te equivoques...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando realmente pare, alrededor de mediados de diciembre, puede que estemos más cerca de los 2000 que de otra cosa.


----------



## Paisaje (27 Oct 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> Cuando realmente pare, alrededor de mediados de diciembre, puede que estemos más cerca de los 2000 que de otra cosa.




¡Joder, pues vamos a habituarnos a los latunes desde ya!
Por cierto, tengo unos cromos para cambiar...





Escucho ofertas.


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> T'as pasao, eso es un catacrok en toda regla, Madmax autentico



Pues creo que me quedo corto... ya veremos... 



Saludos


----------



## fadesa (27 Oct 2008)

Es es el fin.........


DIOS MIO


¿Como puede una economia soportar el que sus empresas valgan la mitad en unos meses? 

YA NO SOLO SON LOS BANCOS. La poca industria que nos quedaba se ha desplomado.


----------



## El río de la vida (27 Oct 2008)

nemo4 dijo:


> ¿Ya podemos hablar del crack de octubre de 2008?



Por supuesto. Además han estado vetadas las empresas que operan con posiciones cortas unas semanas, ahora tenemos un sin fin de mecanismos que "amortiguan" (manipulan) las caídas, los gobiernos andan comprando acciones... Si esto hubiese ocurrido sin todas estas "ayudas por y para un mercado libre" el leñazo llegaría al mismísimo infierno.


----------



## nemo4 (27 Oct 2008)

En el 95 estuvo en torno a 3000, posiblemente vamos para allí a toda vela


----------



## Rocket (27 Oct 2008)

Hecedles caso, pues ellos han venido del futuro...


----------



## wolf45 (27 Oct 2008)

Cuando esta catastrofe se traslade a la calle, veremos que pasa, el tipo medio, normal que va a sus cosas, ni se imagina, ni quieresaber que pasa, piensa que no va con el, que se prepare, lo que vamos a ver en las calles


----------



## Jucari (27 Oct 2008)

Algún suicida en el foro compro acciones el viernes pensando en el rebote hoy....QUE SALGAN..QUE SALGAN!!!!!


----------



## aquinoe (27 Oct 2008)




----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Oct 2008)

Joder...vaya leche tenemos hoy. Esto sólo es explicable si Mulder estaba largo.


Bueno, ahora en serio, se huele mucho pánico. Habrá que ir pensando en meterse para cazar el rebote. Lo siento por los pillados que no pueden meterse...

Vamos a esperar tranquilamente en la barrera a ver como evoluciona esto hoy...


----------



## wolf45 (27 Oct 2008)

Depende lo que haga WS cuando abra, veremos COSAS


----------



## aterriza como puedas (27 Oct 2008)

La mayoría de las veces que el IBX35 abre con un gap tan fuerte a la baja las cosas se moderan durante la mañana y no cierran con tanta caída como hacía pensar por la primera hora de negociación. No me extrañaría que antes de mediodía viéramos de nuevo los 8000.


----------



## nemo4 (27 Oct 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> Cuando esta catastrofe se traslade a la calle, veremos que pasa, el tipo medio, normal que va a sus cosas, ni se imagina, ni quieresaber que pasa, piensa que no va con el, que se prepare, lo que vamos a ver en las calles



Mi experiencia en anteriores crisis, es que acojonado pondran el culo en pompa y habrá despido libre y jubilaciones a los 80 años + reducciones de salarios.


----------



## Perchas (27 Oct 2008)

El río de la vida dijo:


> El cierre de los mercados se acerca, bajadas de tipos, japonización española....
> 
> En breve sale a bolsa "El Velero" y pinta muy bien para invertir.



Pedazo bonito del norte, eso si que es delicatessen del gourmet y no lo del Bulli de los cojones.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Algún suicida en el foro compro acciones el viernes pensando en el rebote hoy....QUE SALGAN..QUE SALGAN!!!!!




Confieso que compre y las vendí al cabo de 40 minutos pues no me gustaba como pintaba la cosa. Minusvalia de un 1%. Si hubiese esperado más podía haber sacado algo de beneficio, pero de lo que se trataba era de jugar el "Monday effect" y se torcían las condiciones.


----------



## Hermenauta (27 Oct 2008)

El unico nivel aceptable para el mercado bursatil deberia ser el cero, ya que tanto obreros como campesinos no deberian tener que soportar que se especule con su trabajo y el futuro de sus familias.


----------



## El río de la vida (27 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Joder...vaya leche tenemos hoy. Esto sólo es explicable si Mulder estaba largo.
> 
> 
> Bueno, ahora en serio, se huele mucho pánico. Habrá que ir pensando en meterse para cazar el rebote. Lo siento por los pillados que no pueden meterse...
> ...



¿Por qué ir contra la tendencia del mercado? La bolsa está bajista, es momento de cortos y soltar antes de los rebotes, pero abrir largo para pillar un pico con tantas posibilidades de palmarlo es de locos. Esto está para suicidas (los profesionales están ahuecando el ala).


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (27 Oct 2008)

el ibex ha caido al nivel del 15 de marzo de 2004. El día siguiente a la victoria del PSOE en las elecciones :o


----------



## TIPOA (27 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Algún suicida en el foro compro acciones el viernes pensando en el rebote hoy....QUE SALGAN..QUE SALGAN!!!!!



yo pille el viernes Zeltias... 
al final las que meti del santander, no entraron..., (buf menos mal...)


----------



## Räikkonen (27 Oct 2008)

> el Unico Nivel Aceptable Para El Mercado Bursatil Deberia Ser El Cero, Ya Que Tanto Obreros Como Campesinos No Deberian Tener Que Soportar Que Se Especule Con Su Trabajo Y El Futuro De Sus Familias.



+10000000000000000000


----------



## Jucari (27 Oct 2008)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> el ibex ha caido al nivel del 15 de marzo de 2004. El día siguiente a la victoria del PSOE en las elecciones :o



Hasta que lleguemos a niveles de 1984 como el Nikkei....


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

Entrar ahora en bolsa, aunque sea con cortos, es puro 'gambling' puede salir bien o puede, con toda seguridad, salir mal. La volatilidad es demasiado alta como para aguantar cualquier stop a no ser que esté muy (pero que muy) lejos y aun así no hay ninguna garantía de que no te lo fusilen in extremis.

Ahora toca esperar hasta que acabe la volatilidad, independientemente de que siga subiendo o bajando después.


----------



## Paisaje (27 Oct 2008)

La gráfica a tres meses da susto al miedo...


----------



## chameleon (27 Oct 2008)

pues yo creo que falta el rebote y esta vez va a ser impresionante. en todas partes, radio, tv, amigos, foros... veo gente que está como loca por entrar. en cuanto la bolsa dé una señal de estabilización todo el mundo se va a meter a saco.


----------



## Tubes (27 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> yo pille el viernes Zeltias...
> al final las que meti del santander, no entraron..., (buf menos mal...)



Yo sali el viernes de SAN.

Iba a entrar en CRI a primera hora y tampoco me entraron en precio.

A ver los toros desde la barrera y a esperar si puede ser un rebote.

Saludos.

P.D.: Tonuel, me llamaste cobarde y tienes razón. Mejor cobarde con la pasta en el bolsillo, que valiente sin pasta.


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

Hermenauta dijo:


> El unico nivel aceptable para el mercado bursatil deberia ser el cero, ya que tanto obreros como campesinos no deberian tener que soportar que se especule con su trabajo y el futuro de sus familias.



Está ud. muy equivocado con eso que dice, precisamente fueron los agricultores quienes iniciaron los mercados de valores para especular con sus mercancías. Hay precedentes en la edad media de mercados de futuros de arroz en Japón y algunos siglos más tarde aparecieron mercados de futuros sobre la lana en Ávila.

Ellos, aunque dudo que se lo llegue a creer, fueron los primeros en permitir aquello de ponerse corto (especular a la baja) y lo hicieron por una razón, protegerse financieramente contra una mala cosecha. Los mercados de futuros aparecieron precisamente por la necesidad de protegerse contra bajadas.

No seamos tan rematadamente incultos ni lancemos diatribas revolucionario-comunistas sin tener ni pajolera idea, por favor.


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

Tubes dijo:


> Yo sali el viernes de SAN.
> 
> P.D.: Tonuel, me llamaste cobarde y tienes razón. Mejor cobarde con la pasta en el bolsillo, que valiente sin pasta.




Pues mira si yo soy cobarde que ni se me ha pasado por la cabeza entrar... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> pues yo creo que falta el rebote y esta vez va a ser impresionante. en todas partes, radio, tv, amigos, foros... *veo gente que está como loca por entrar*. en cuanto la bolsa dé una señal de estabilización todo el mundo se va a meter a saco.






*jajajaja*  




Saludos


----------



## combuilder (27 Oct 2008)

Justo hoy tenia pensado entrar en Santander, pero ..... casi mejor espero a mañana!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Oct 2008)

El río de la vida dijo:


> ¿Por qué ir contra la tendencia del mercado? La bolsa está bajista, es momento de cortos y soltar antes de los rebotes, pero abrir largo para pillar un pico con tantas posibilidades de palmarlo es de locos. Esto está para suicidas (los profesionales están ahuecando el ala).



Totalmente de acuerdo. Es que juego ciertos efectos bastante particulares y que son generalmente "contrarian", pero pongo stops ajustados. 

Por otra parte evito los cortos. Me jode pagar los intereses de las acciones prestadas, y siempre tienes valores o índices negativamente correlados.


----------



## adso de melk (27 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> pues yo creo que falta el rebote y esta vez va a ser impresionante. en todas partes, radio, tv, amigos, foros... veo gente que está como loca por entrar. en cuanto la bolsa dé una señal de estabilización todo el mundo se va a meter a saco.



Pues van listos, la depresión de los ricos. Cuando WS paro de caer en el 29 y se mantuvo plana durante 4 años, los ricos vieron la posibilidad de entrar a saco y ganar dinero facil. En 1934 la bolsa acabo con todo su dinero, momento conocido como "la depresión de los ricos". NY no recuperaría sus niveles hasta los años 60, 30 años despues, y entonces el valor se igualaba sin contar la inflación.

que entren, que entren, que el mercado esta con las sacas llenas de billetes para dárselas a la necesitada clase media. QUE PAÍS.


----------



## TIPOA (27 Oct 2008)

coño. las 10:00 e INVERTIA no actualzia datos... tiene todo con fechas del viernes
¿que coño les pasa???


----------



## Räikkonen (27 Oct 2008)

> Está ud. muy equivocado con eso que dice, precisamente fueron los agricultores quienes iniciaron los mercados de valores para especular con sus mercancías. Hay precedentes en la edad media de mercados de futuros de arroz en Japón y algunos siglos más tarde aparecieron mercados de futuros sobre la lana en Ávila.
> 
> Ellos, aunque dudo que se lo llegue a creer, fueron los primeros en permitir aquello de ponerse corto (especular a la baja) y lo hicieron por una razón, protegerse financieramente contra una mala cosecha. Los mercados de futuros aparecieron precisamente por la necesidad de protegerse contra bajadas.
> 
> No seamos tan rematadamente incultos ni lancemos diatribas revolucionario-comunistas sin tener ni pajolera idea, por favor.



¿Que tienen que ver los origenes del mercado de valores con lo que esta diciendo? Los tiempos del arroz y la lana no son los tiempos de hoy en dia.



> el Unico Nivel Aceptable Para El Mercado Bursatil Deberia Ser El Cero, Ya Que Tanto Obreros Como Campesinos No Deberian Tener Que Soportar Que Se Especule Con Su Trabajo Y El Futuro De Sus Familias.



No veo nada raro en esa afirmacion. El da su opinion, que comparto, y tu das la tuya. La diferencia es que el no llama inculto a nadie...


----------



## ronald29780 (27 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Joder...vaya leche tenemos hoy. Esto sólo es explicable si Mulder estaba largo.
> 
> 
> Bueno, ahora en serio, se huele mucho pánico. Habrá que ir pensando en meterse para cazar el rebote. Lo siento por los pillados que no pueden meterse...
> ...



Pos, parece que el premio *Mulder* de hoy va a ser para mí...

VW +80%

:

(Porsche incrementará su participacion.)

A ver si superais esta metedura de pata...


----------



## Tubes (27 Oct 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> Pues van listos, la depresión de los ricos. Cuando WS paro de caer en el 29 y se mantuvo plana durante 4 años, los ricos vieron la posibilidad de entrar a saco y ganar dinero facil. En 1934 la bolsa acabo con todo su dinero, momento conocido como "la depresión de los ricos". NY no recuperaría sus niveles hasta los años 60, 30 años despues, y entonces el valor se igualaba sin contar la inflación.
> 
> que entren, que entren, que el mercado esta con las sacas llenas de billetes para dárselas a la necesitada clase media. QUE PAÍS.




Como decís por aquí, "el gobierno no lo permitirá"


----------



## speculum speculorum (27 Oct 2008)

Hermenauta dijo:


> El unico nivel aceptable para el mercado bursatil deberia ser el cero, ya que tanto obreros como campesinos no deberian tener que soportar que se especule con su trabajo y el futuro de sus familias.



Aquí la gente habla de la bolsa que sube y que baja, tan bonita, tan aséptica. Una bonita fachada tan bien maquillada que ya casi todos habéis olvidado que se trata del mercado de esclavos de toda la vida. Y lo más miserable es tener a los propios esclavos negociando con la vida de sus congéneres... vomitivo.







Ojalá cierren para siempre ese atentado contra la humanidad.


----------



## tinti (27 Oct 2008)

Buenos días por decir algo.
saludos


----------



## adso de melk (27 Oct 2008)

Es que somos lo más del mundo, salimos de comprar pisos que no valen una mierda, y nos metemos en un IBEX sin tener ni puta idea que no vale una mierda.


----------



## chameleon (27 Oct 2008)

combuilder dijo:


> Justo hoy tenia pensado entrar en Santander, pero ..... casi mejor espero a mañana!



¿veis? 
la bolsa sigue bajando, pero tendrá un suelo digo yo...
echad un vistazo a los dividendos, por dios los de repsol van por el 9%. yo no sé si es mejor tener los ahorros en el banco, que te aseguran 100.000 eur pero sabe dios cuándo te los dan. además van a empezar a bajar los intereses de los depósitos al relajarse el interbancario, los de ing tienen hasta 31oct para aprovecharse del depósito 6%.

si el mejor momento para entrar es abajo del todo, creo que estamos cerca, no falta mucho...


----------



## elefante (27 Oct 2008)

Todos los que quieren entrar, son potenciales pardillazos, que no tienen el ningún poder de producir el más mínimo de los rebotes. A ver si entendemos que la bolsa la mueven las manos fuertes, y que 9 de cada 10 pequeños inversores que estén ahora con estas volatilidades entrando y saliendo, lo están para palmar a lo grande.

Con esto no quiero decir que no vaya a haber rebote, que no tengo ni idea. Solo digo que el rebote no lo van a producir los pequeños, y que bastará cualquier señal de que han entrado en masa para que les den otro sablazo de muerte


----------



## Hermenauta (27 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Está ud. muy equivocado con eso que dice, precisamente fueron los agricultores quienes iniciaron los mercados de valores para especular con sus mercancías. Hay precedentes en la edad media de mercados de futuros de arroz en Japón y algunos siglos más tarde aparecieron mercados de futuros sobre la lana en Ávila.
> 
> Ellos, aunque dudo que se lo llegue a creer, fueron los primeros en permitir aquello de ponerse corto (especular a la baja) y lo hicieron por una razón, protegerse financieramente contra una mala cosecha. Los mercados de futuros aparecieron precisamente por la necesidad de protegerse contra bajadas.
> 
> No seamos tan rematadamente incultos ni lancemos diatribas revolucionario-comunistas sin tener ni pajolera idea, por favor.



¡Por supuesto!, No aprendamos del pasado, repitamos los mismos errores, sabemos que el sistema no funciona, ¿pero que mas da?, hay muchos que viven muy bien a su cuenta. 
¡Refundemos el capitalismo! ¡Larga vida a la economia especulativa! Cientos, quizas miles de años de historia la avalan y sus resultados, esta justa y equitativa sociedad en la que vivimos, son el mejor reflejo de su exito en ayudarnos a alcanzar la felicidad.
¡adoremos todos al gran becerro de oro!

pd: comunista lo sera usted y su señora madre.


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> ¿Que tienen que ver los origenes del mercado de valores con lo que esta diciendo? Los tiempos del arroz y la lana no son los tiempos de hoy en dia.



Pues TODO, un agricultor es un especulador por pura naturaleza, el hace una inversión y espera un retorno a esa inversión con ganancias ¿que cree que se hace en las lonjas? ¿jugar al póker?



> No veo nada raro en esa afirmacion. El da su opinion, que comparto, y tu das la tuya. La diferencia es que el no llama inculto a nadie...



Porque la definición de agricultor como 'obrero del campo' es comunista-estalinista de necesidad a no ser que nos remontemos a esos tiempos donde el agricultor trabajaba las tierras de un señor que le ofrecía protección a cambio de diezmos.

Creo que la diferencia se ve bien clara.


----------



## Räikkonen (27 Oct 2008)

> si el mejor momento para entrar es abajo del todo, creo que estamos cerca, no falta mucho...



¿En que te basas? ¿Puede que el suelo este en 6000, pero puede estar tambien en 2000. Las manos fuertes se estan saliendo en tromba. Yo me lo pensaria muchisimo para entrar en los proximos meses. Esta crisis no es como ninguna otra, demasiadas cosas estan jodidas al mismo tiempo. En mi opinion, la situacion va a ir a peor conforme pasen los meses.

La gente comete un grave error; lo importante no es si el suelo esta en 2000 o en 6000, lo importante es saber cuando los mercados se estan estabilizando. Es ahi cuando hay que entrar sin importar si esta a 2000, 4000 o 6000.

De momento, lo unico estable es la bajada semana si semana tambien. Hay que dejar que la tormenta pase.


----------



## EL FARAON (27 Oct 2008)

El Santander cayendo a plomo:

SAN.MC	6,66 € -6,85% -0,49	MERCADO CONTINUO


----------



## TIPOA (27 Oct 2008)

El IFO aleman... pa bajo
asi que ... seguiremos pa bajo


----------



## El río de la vida (27 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿veis?
> la bolsa sigue bajando, pero tendrá un suelo digo yo...
> echad un vistazo a los dividendos, por dios los de repsol van por el 9%. yo no sé si es mejor tener los ahorros en el banco, que te aseguran 100.000 eur pero sabe dios cuándo te los dan. además van a empezar a bajar los intereses de los depósitos al relajarse el interbancario, los de ing tienen hasta 31oct para aprovecharse del depósito 6%.
> 
> si el mejor momento para entrar es abajo del todo, creo que estamos cerca, no falta mucho...



La bolsa "cotiza" situaciones futuras. Las rentabilidades van a ir bajando debido a la gran depresión (esta es la gran depresión, la del 29 fue un ensayo). Cuando te quieras dar cuenta que las repsoles te dan un 2% de dividendo ya habrás perdido más por el ajuste de su cotización.


----------



## El río de la vida (27 Oct 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> ¿En que te basas? ¿Puede que el suelo este en 6000, pero puede estar tambien en 2000. Las manos fuertes se estan saliendo en tromba. Yo me lo pensaria muchisimo para entrar en los proximos meses. Esta crisis no es como ninguna otra, demasiadas cosas estan jodidas al mismo tiempo. En mi opinion, la situacion va a ir a peor conforme pasen los meses.
> 
> La gente comete un grave error; lo importante no es si el suelo esta en 2000 o en 6000, lo importante es saber cuando los mercados se estan estabilizando. Es ahi cuando hay que entrar sin importar si esta a 2000, 4000 o 6000.
> 
> De momento, lo unico estable es la bajada semana si semana tambien. Hay que dejar que la tormenta pase.



El suelo es lo que pisamos, lo demás son tecnicismos que se utilizan en el argot de los "caza pardillos".


----------



## chameleon (27 Oct 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> ¿En que te basas?



en que la crisis es inmobiliaria, las empresas siguen aumentando ganancias, repsol ha ganado un 24% más la primera mitad del 2008 que en la primera mitad del 2007. iberdrola igual, todas ganan más pero se ven arrastradas por el pánico. coloniales y accionas puede que se hundan hasta valer cero, pero los demás no...


----------



## davinci79 (27 Oct 2008)

Y el euro se está devaluando a toda velocidad. Ya estamos al nivel del 1.23 dólares. Creo que este dato es muy importante porque puede echar atrás a Europa a la hora de bajar los tipos.


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> si el mejor momento para entrar es abajo del todo, creo que estamos cerca, no falta mucho...



Pues ale... ya falta menos... puedes ir metiéndote si quieres... 




Saludos


----------



## Räikkonen (27 Oct 2008)

> Pues TODO, un agricultor es un especulador por pura naturaleza, el hace una inversión y espera un retorno a esa inversión con ganancias ¿que cree que se hace en las lonjas? ¿jugar al póker?



El agricultor especula con el sudor de su frente, cosa que no puedo decir de los señores con traje y corbata que plagan los mercados.



> Porque la definición de agricultor como 'obrero del campo' es comunista-estalinista de necesidad a no ser que nos remontemos a esos tiempos donde el agricultor trabajaba las tierras de un señor que le ofrecía protección a cambio de diezmos.



No veo a los de traje y corbata currando en las oficinas de SAN, o conduciendo camiones de REPSOL. La base del capital es la clase obrera. Ellos juegan al poker con algo que no les pertenece y, eventualmente, cuando la cagan, el trabajador es el que carga con las culpas.

Me encanta la gente que ve politica por todas partes. Ni estoy en contra de la especulacion ni soy comunista. Pero no veo porque tachas de inculto a alguien que da su opinion, la cual mucha gente compartimos.


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> ¿En que te basas? ¿Puede que el suelo este en 6000, pero puede estar tambien en 2000. Las manos fuertes se estan saliendo en tromba. Yo me lo pensaria muchisimo para entrar en los proximos meses. Esta crisis no es como ninguna otra, demasiadas cosas estan jodidas al mismo tiempo. En mi opinion, la situacion va a ir a peor conforme pasen los meses.
> 
> La gente comete un grave error; lo importante no es si el suelo esta en 2000 o en 6000, lo importante es saber cuando los mercados se estan estabilizando. Es ahi cuando hay que entrar sin importar si esta a 2000, 4000 o 6000.
> 
> De momento, lo unico estable es la bajada semana si semana tambien. Hay que dejar que la tormenta pase.



Cooño, un tio que sabe cuando meterse... :

Felicidades... 


Saludos


----------



## fmartin (27 Oct 2008)

Buenas a todos!

Llevo tres días desconectado, y acabo de volver y veo esto...Hoy que va a ser, orgía sangrienta?


----------



## Casiano (27 Oct 2008)

Buenos dias de mi parte. Ya veo muy negra mi apuesta de ayer por la noche del Ibex a -6,85 % y me gustaria hacer una preguntita. Aqui al lado hay una sucursal del SAN cuyos director e interventora son del genero "sobrado", "chulesco" y "altivo-soberbio" hasta el infinito. ¿Tal como están las cosas hoy me llegará con 2 ó 3 billetes para poder comprar la sucursal y echarlos por "capullos"? Conste que no es venganza ni ná, es simple justicia.


----------



## elefante (27 Oct 2008)

EL FARAON dijo:


> SAN.MC	6,66 €



Yuyu, mal rollo


----------



## El río de la vida (27 Oct 2008)

fmartin dijo:


> Buenas a todos!
> 
> Llevo tres días desconectado, y acabo de volver y veo esto...Hoy que va a ser, orgía sangrienta?



Por lo menos.


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

Casiano dijo:


> Buenos dias de mi parte. Ya veo muy negra mi apuesta de ayer por la noche del Ibex a -6,85 % y me gustaria hacer una preguntita. Aqui al lado hay una sucursal del SAN cuyos director e interventora son del genero "sobrado", "chulesco" y "altivo-soberbio" hasta el infinito. ¿Tal como están las cosas hoy me llegará con 2 ó 3 billetes para poder comprar la sucursal y echarlos por "capullos"? Conste que no es venganza ni ná, es simple justicia.



Si te dejas caer por allí pregúntales cuando tocarán suelo sus acciones... 




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (27 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues ale... ya falta menos... puedes ir metiéndote si quieres...



¿piensas que tu dinero está más seguro en el banco?
además yo no he dicho de meterse ahora, digo que el suelo está cerca, llegamos a una situación absurda en que los activos de las empresas valen más que sus cotizaciones en bolsa. posiblemente me meta y será en repsol que es la única que sigo un poco de cerca. ahora mismo vale menos que cepsa en bolsa lo cual simplemente no tiene sentido. 

las empresas con deudas, relacionadas con lo inmobiliario se irán al garete (sacyr). pero dudo que esto llegue a bajar de los seismiles, yo veo el suelo rondando ahí, por encima de 6500, simplemente porque no puede haber una diferencia tan grande entre precio real de una empresa y su cotización en bolsa. esta situación se tiene que corregir.


----------



## Jucari (27 Oct 2008)

Las Noticias que adelantan del YURI para hoy....vienen bonitas, bonitas....."pa arriba" el Yuri???...Ya veremos..


----------



## El río de la vida (27 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por otra parte evito los cortos. Me jode pagar los intereses de las acciones prestadas, y siempre tienes valores o índices negativamente correlados.



Pues tira con futuros o warrrants.


----------



## Casiano (27 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Si te dejas caer por allí pregúntales cuando tocarán suelo sus acciones...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, es que nos los conoceis, me dirian que que esas que están cayendo no son suyas o si acaso que todo es una habil maniobra de D. Botin.


----------



## kaxkamel (27 Oct 2008)

*re*

rumbo a los 7999...

HOY NO... pero pronto...

PODEMOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Las Noticias que adelantan del YURI para hoy....vienen bonitas, bonitas....."pa arriba" el Yuri???...Ya veremos..




No me digas eso, que aunque sea tarde me voy a almorzar como dios manda para celebrarlo... 



Saludos


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (27 Oct 2008)

Paisaje dijo:


> La gráfica a tres meses da susto al miedo...



Pues yo me corro der gusto. Miedo: ninguno.


----------



## Meetic (27 Oct 2008)

kaxkamel dijo:


> rumbo a los 7999...
> 
> HOY NO... pero pronto...
> 
> PODEMOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Serán 6999 porque los 7999 ya son historia.


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

kaxkamel dijo:


> rumbo a los 7999...
> 
> HOY NO... pero pronto...
> 
> PODEMOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Bueno.... de momento a las 10:30; -5,41%

7901 puntos



Saludos


----------



## Bipotecado (27 Oct 2008)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Pues yo me corro der gusto. Miedo: ninguno.




Cierto. Mientras papi nos pueda seguir prestando 20 euros pal botellón, y mami nos tenga la ropa limpita y la comida lista a su hora. ¿Pa qué preocuparse??


----------



## Holocausto2008 (27 Oct 2008)

El río de la vida dijo:


> Pues tira con futuros o warrrants.



No me habléis de warrants... estoy palmando hasta la camisa con los de SAN.

:


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> El agricultor especula con el sudor de su frente, cosa que no puedo decir de los señores con traje y corbata que plagan los mercados.



¿quiere decir que si no ve a alguien trabajando con sus propias manos para ud. eso no es trabajar? Yo soy informático y he tenido que aguantar incontables veces este tipo de actitud. Cada uno se dedica a lo que sabe hacer y, como en este mundo hay de todo, hay quien se dedica a especular en los mercados. Y por ello no creo que esos señores sean peores que cualquier otro, ni siquiera del agricultor que, según ud., especula con el sudor de su frente.

Si a lo que se refiere es a los manipuladores, pues si, existen y ellos aguantan a su vez a otros manipuladores.



> No veo a los de traje y corbata currando en las oficinas de SAN, o conduciendo camiones de REPSOL. La base del capital es la clase obrera. Ellos juegan al poker con algo que no les pertenece y, eventualmente, cuando la cagan, el trabajador es el que carga con las culpas.



En lo que se equivoca ud. es en hacer distinciones según si se usa la corbata o no. Todo el mundo que especula y hace inversiones se ha arruinado más de una vez ¿luego ganan mucho dinero? si, pero ellos también tuvieron que sudar alguna vez para ganarse los garbanzos. Claro que si nos ponemos extremistas podríamos atacar a los hijos de los adinerados que esos si que no se han ganado nunca el pan con el sudor de su frente.

Hay gente que solo vive de lo que le producen sus intereses en el banco, tal vez por herencia o tal vez porque les tocó la lotería, muchos de ellos son los que ponen el dinero en hedge funds y similares. Tal vez sería mejor que les acusara a ellos de todas nuestras desgracias.

Yo lo que creo es que los culpables de todo esto son los políticos, sobre todo los de los bancos centrales.




> Me encanta la gente que ve politica por todas partes. Ni estoy en contra de la especulacion ni soy comunista. Pero no veo porque tachas de inculto a alguien que da su opinion, la cual mucha gente compartimos.



Pues decir 'pobres obreretes han caído por culpa de los mercados', cuando muchos de esos obreretes fueron los primeros que especularon con vivienda me parece un poco pasada de moda, sobre todo cuando la principal lucha de clases hoy en día es la generacional.

Repito que lo de inculto lo he dicho por achacar a los mercados la pobreza de un agricultor cuyo sector es la que inició la especulación y sigue contribuyendo a ella todos los días.


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

Holocausto2008 dijo:


> No me habléis de warrants... estoy palmando hasta la camisa con los de SAN.
> 
> :



No te preocupes hombre... que sólo eran 5.000... :o


Lo malo seria si fueran 500.000 euretes y a crédito... 



Saludos


----------



## Jucari (27 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> No me digas eso, que aunque sea tarde me voy a almorzar como dios manda para celebrarlo...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Aqui tienes un enlace con mas credibilidad que yo....

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Aqui tienes un enlace con mas credibilidad que yo....
> 
> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets



*jojojojojojo* 


*Pepeeeeee, ves poniéndome el mantel y los cubiertos.....* 





Saludos


----------



## elefante (27 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿quiere decir que si no ve a alguien trabajando con sus propias manos para ud. eso no es trabajar? Yo soy informático y he tenido que aguantar incontables veces este tipo de actitud. Cada uno se dedica a lo que sabe hacer y, como en este mundo hay de todo, hay quien se dedica a especular en los mercados. Y por ello no creo que esos señores sean peores que cualquier otro, ni siquiera del agricultor que, según ud., especula con el sudor de su frente.
> 
> Si a lo que se refiere es a los manipuladores, pues si, existen y ellos aguantan a su vez a otros manipuladores.
> 
> ...



El problema está en la aceptación ciega de esos valores, con toda la carga de inhumanidad y carencia de ética que comportan. Si además uno es un pardillo de poca monta, el problema no ya de ética, es de imbecilidad.


----------



## un marronazo (27 Oct 2008)

valla ostiazo, ¡¡¡¡¡ dios mio que dia!!!!! pues no decian que este lunes abriamos con un rebote? p'abajo . En serio, esta mañana he hablado con 2 profesionales, tienen para aguantar 7 meses, están acojonados, dependen del tocho


----------



## Holocausto2008 (27 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> No te preocupes hombre... que sólo eran 5.000... :o
> 
> 
> Lo malo seria si fueran 500.000 euretes y a crédito...
> ...



Efectivamente, podría ser peor. Podría haber invertido en Banif/Lehman o en los bonos necesariamente convertibles del Santander (que dan un 7%, ojo!!)


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

Holocausto2008 dijo:


> Efectivamente, podría ser peor. Podría haber invertido en Banif/Lehman o en los bonos necesariamente convertibles del Santander (que dan un 7%, ojo!!)



En esta vida todo es relativo... depende con que lo compares... 




Saludos


----------



## Amon_Ra (27 Oct 2008)

Hola a todos despues de leer lo ya dicho y saber que estariais aqui sigiendo el partido solo de entrada comentare una cosa que a sido la que mas me a llamado la atencion por su importancia a mi parecer en estos momentos es este comentario.


> además yo no he dicho de meterse ahora, digo que el suelo está cerca, llegamos a una situación absurda en que los activos de las empresas valen más que sus cotizaciones en bolsa.



Muy logico en situaciones normales ,pero se me ocurren dos preguntas muy burbujistas, la valoracion de dichos activos de cuando data?
Son ciertas dichas valoraciones de activos en un escenario como el que vivimos o son al igual que los pisitos que valen tanto y cuanto y se lo sigen creyendo muchos.

Esta claro que en situaciones normales se podria decir que si bien el fenomeno burbujista enpieza a partir de que el precio demandado es superior al precio realmente posible de pagar en razonamiento de equilibrio este fenomeno se produce en sentido inverso.
Pero en un escenario recesivo como se puede determinar el valor de dichos activos con el real problema de liquidez de dichos activos?
Planteo esta pregunta pues creo que la miga para determinar el temita de los suelos es el que se plantea ahora como espectativa especulativa por una mayoria.

Perdonar mi impresion pero si el otro dia en el S&P parecio que efectivamente aparecio la mano de Dios es extrapolable a que si Dios esta en todos sitios pueda o valla a actuar aqui o dicho señor solo es valido en donde se cuece el nervio del mercado mundial Nueva york.
El pánico arrebata los 8.000 al Ibex

buenos dias y trataremos de localizar en hilo de las porras para meter la propia apuesta en el dia de hoy.

un saludo.


----------



## Snake (27 Oct 2008)

No me creo que el IBEX esté bajando un 6% de buena mañana y haya tan pocos posts... qué pasa? Ya nos hemos acostumbrado a los batacazos? Esto sólo se anima si nos acercamos al -10% y riesgo de cierre de bolsas


----------



## shoah (27 Oct 2008)

Snake dijo:


> No me creo que el IBEX esté bajando un 6% de buena mañana y haya tan pocos posts... qué pasa? Ya nos hemos acostumbrado a los batacazos? Esto sólo se anima si nos acercamos al -10% y riesgo de cierre de bolsas



En efecto


----------



## ertitoagus (27 Oct 2008)

Snake dijo:


> No me creo que el IBEX esté bajando un 6% de buena mañana y haya tan pocos posts... qué pasa? Ya nos hemos acostumbrado a los batacazos? Esto sólo se anima si nos acercamos al -10% y riesgo de cierre de bolsas




es que hay escasez de palomitas de tanto atracón ultimamente


----------



## arrhenius (27 Oct 2008)

Snake dijo:


> No me creo que el IBEX esté bajando un 6% de buena mañana y haya tan pocos posts... qué pasa? Ya nos hemos acostumbrado a los batacazos? Esto sólo se anima si nos acercamos al -10% y riesgo de cierre de bolsas



ya sabes la nuevla regla del 7%?


bajadas de menos de 7% no son interesantes ya,.. esta mañana parecia que se ponia interesante, pero ya ha rebotado hasta el -5 y ya no es noticia

-5,4% no es lunes negro ni es na!


----------



## Casiano (27 Oct 2008)

Snake dijo:


> No me creo que el IBEX esté bajando un 6% de buena mañana y haya tan pocos posts... qué pasa? Ya nos hemos acostumbrado a los batacazos? Esto sólo se anima si nos acercamos al -10% y riesgo de cierre de bolsas



A todo, todito, se acostumbra el ser humano, Será bueno o será malo, pero "asin" es.


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

Ahora es que estoy más atento al yuri... 

Tengo a Nelson queriendo intervenir... sólo espero que no venga buscándome... 



Saludos


----------



## Samzer (27 Oct 2008)

Snake dijo:


> No me creo que el IBEX esté bajando un 6% de buena mañana y haya tan pocos posts... qué pasa? Ya nos hemos acostumbrado a los batacazos? Esto sólo se anima si nos acercamos al -10% y riesgo de cierre de bolsas



Nah lo divertido es la volatilidad, y como todo el pescao de momento se ha vendío en media hora pues ahora nos aburrimos 

Con imagenes siempre se ve mejor:


----------



## panoli (27 Oct 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> ya sabes la nuevla regla del 7%?
> 
> 
> bajadas de menos de 7% no son interesantes ya,.. esta mañana parecia que se ponia interesante, pero ya ha rebotado hasta el -5 y ya no es noticia
> ...



Exacto, por menos de 7% ya ni entramos en el hilo xD


----------



## Ajoporro (27 Oct 2008)

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 7861 7869 11:09 -501 
Wall Street 8052 8058 11:09 -314 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 12417.5 12419.5 11:09 -204.5 
Euro STOKK 50 2217.5 2219.5 11:09 -112.0 
Alemania 30 4141.8 4143.8 11:09 -137.7 
Oro al contado 716.55 717.05 11:09 -17.90 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 11483.4 11486.4 11:09 -418.7 


Yo lo veo interesante ... en quince días como estos nos comemos tó er marrón.


----------



## chameleon (27 Oct 2008)

panoli dijo:


> Exacto, por menos de 7% ya ni entramos en el hilo xD



tiene que ser incremental, dolió más el 10% del viernes negro que un 10% ahora (menos puntos). cada vez bajamos menos...
habrá que entrar a partir del 8%


----------



## arrhenius (27 Oct 2008)

panoli dijo:


> Exacto, por menos de 7% ya ni entramos en el hilo xD



Ademas, segun Solbes, creo que una caida del 6% se puede considerar un crecimiento de *cero, o cercano a cero*, osea, poca cosa


----------



## panoli (27 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Hoy, *lunes negro para las bolsas* , es un dulce lunes para mí , pues esta mañana he ido a primera hora a una empresa muy importante y me han confirmado que, tras haber superado todas las pruebas que me hicieron, al final he sido yo el seleccionado para un puesto de trabajo que tenían ofertado y que es bastante chulo (solo os diré que tiene que ver con import-export) empiezo en noviembre y durante esta semana firmaré el contrato de trabajo, de modo que el lunes que viene habrá un parado menos en las listas del Inem; el tener estudios universitarios y saber inglés ha sido básico para encontrar este empleo: que contento estoyyyyyyy,ji, ji, ji



Felicidades Peter! que gran noticia


----------



## un marronazo (27 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Hoy, *lunes negro para las bolsas* , es un dulce lunes para mí , pues esta mañana he ido a primera hora a una empresa muy importante y me han confirmado que, tras haber superado todas las pruebas que me hicieron, al final he sido yo el seleccionado para un puesto de trabajo que tenían ofertado y que es bastante chulo (solo os diré que tiene que ver con import-export) empiezo en noviembre y durante esta semana firmaré el contrato de trabajo, de modo que el lunes que viene habrá un parado menos en las listas del Inem; el tener estudios universitarios y saber inglés ha sido básico para encontrar este empleo: que contento estoyyyyyyy,ji, ji, ji




felicidades


----------



## Casiano (27 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Hoy, *lunes negro para las bolsas* , es un dulce lunes para mí , pues esta mañana he ido a primera hora a una empresa muy importante y me han confirmado que, tras haber superado todas las pruebas que me hicieron, al final he sido yo el seleccionado para un puesto de trabajo que tenían ofertado y que es bastante chulo (solo os diré que tiene que ver con import-export) empiezo en noviembre y durante esta semana firmaré el contrato de trabajo, de modo que el lunes que viene habrá un parado menos en las listas del Inem; el tener estudios universitarios y saber inglés ha sido básico para encontrar este empleo: que contento estoyyyyyyy,ji, ji, ji



Enhorabuena! Pero espero que no nos abandones demasiadas horas . ¿Que seria de este hilo sin el Pabaaajo


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (27 Oct 2008)

*Enhorabuena*



peterpan2006 dijo:


> Hoy, *lunes negro para las bolsas* , es un dulce lunes para mí , pues esta mañana he ido a primera hora a una empresa muy importante y me han confirmado que, tras haber superado todas las pruebas que me hicieron, al final he sido yo el seleccionado para un puesto de trabajo que tenían ofertado y que es bastante chulo (solo os diré que tiene que ver con import-export) empiezo en noviembre y durante esta semana firmaré el contrato de trabajo, de modo que el lunes que viene habrá un parado menos en las listas del Inem; el tener estudios universitarios y saber inglés ha sido básico para encontrar este empleo: que contento estoyyyyyyy,ji, ji, ji



Me alegro muchísimo de la noticia!! Cuida ese empleo peter, las buenas noticias se cuentan los los dedos de una mano!!


----------



## Ziberan (27 Oct 2008)

Amon_Ra dijo:


> Hola a todos despues de leer lo ya dicho y saber que estariais aqui sigiendo el partido solo de entrada comentare una cosa que a sido la que mas me a llamado la atencion por su importancia a mi parecer en estos momentos es este comentario.
> 
> Muy logico en situaciones normales ,pero se me ocurren dos preguntas muy burbujistas, la valoracion de dichos activos de cuando data?
> Son ciertas dichas valoraciones de activos en un escenario como el que vivimos o son al igual que los pisitos que valen tanto y cuanto y se lo sigen creyendo muchos.
> ...



Es cierto lo que comentas al respecto de la relatividad de los fundamentales, y es que es lo que está reventando los suelos. ¿qué valor le damos a los activos de unas y otras empresas? O dicho de otra forma ¿qué tiene valor, y cuánto?


----------



## Amon_Ra (27 Oct 2008)

A ver si estas noticias animan algo el hilo.


11:07 El Dow Jones baja un 3% en la preapertura

Los futuros de la Bolsa de Nueva York no ayudan en nada a aliviar el castigo que sufren los mercados europeos de renta variable. En la preapertura, los futuros del Dow Jones presentan bajadas del 2,96%. Al cierre del viernes, las caídas fueron del 3,59%.


----------



## arrhenius (27 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Hoy, *lunes negro para las bolsas* , es un dulce lunes para mí , pues esta mañana he ido a primera hora a una empresa muy importante y me han confirmado que, tras haber superado todas las pruebas que me hicieron, al final he sido yo el seleccionado para un puesto de trabajo que tenían ofertado y que es bastante chulo (solo os diré que tiene que ver con import-export) empiezo en noviembre y durante esta semana firmaré el contrato de trabajo, de modo que el lunes que viene habrá un parado menos en las listas del Inem; el tener estudios universitarios y saber inglés ha sido básico para encontrar este empleo: que contento estoyyyyyyy,ji, ji, ji



me alegro por ti!


----------



## chameleon (27 Oct 2008)

Amon_Ra dijo:


> Hola a todos despues de leer lo ya dicho y saber que estariais aqui sigiendo el partido solo de entrada comentare una cosa que a sido la que mas me a llamado la atencion por su importancia a mi parecer en estos momentos es este comentario.



completamente deacuerdo. sólo añadir una cosa, mirando a empresas cuyos activos no son pisitos y terrenitos, hablamos de refinerías, centrales eléctricas, parques eólicos, yacimientos petrolíferos, fábricas, redes de distribución. es lógico que con la recesión se consuma menos y esos activos valgan menos porque no hay tanta demanda. 

si podemos decir que los pisitos valen un 50% (por lo menos) de lo que dicen que valen, no creo que sea esa la cifra para el resto. por eso creo que hay un límite en la bajada.

por cierto, ¿alguien cree que el petróleo a 60$ se va a aguantar ahí mucho tiempo?


----------



## jacksand (27 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Hoy, *lunes negro para las bolsas* , es un dulce lunes para mí , pues esta mañana he ido a primera hora a una empresa muy importante y me han confirmado que, tras haber superado todas las pruebas que me hicieron, al final he sido yo el seleccionado para un puesto de trabajo que tenían ofertado y que es bastante chulo (solo os diré que tiene que ver con import-export) empiezo en noviembre y durante esta semana firmaré el contrato de trabajo, de modo que el lunes que viene habrá un parado menos en las listas del Inem; el tener estudios universitarios y saber inglés ha sido básico para encontrar este empleo: que contento estoyyyyyyy,ji, ji, ji



Me alegra mucho por ti. Toma, para que lo celebres:


----------



## Ziberan (27 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Hoy, *lunes negro para las bolsas* , es un dulce lunes para mí , pues esta mañana he ido a primera hora a una empresa muy importante y me han confirmado que, tras haber superado todas las pruebas que me hicieron, al final he sido yo el seleccionado para un puesto de trabajo que tenían ofertado y que es bastante chulo (solo os diré que tiene que ver con import-export) empiezo en noviembre y durante esta semana firmaré el contrato de trabajo, de modo que el lunes que viene habrá un parado menos en las listas del Inem; el tener estudios universitarios y saber inglés ha sido básico para encontrar este empleo: que contento estoyyyyyyy,ji, ji, ji



Enhorabuena.


----------



## arrhenius (27 Oct 2008)

Amon_Ra dijo:


> A ver si estas noticias animan algo el hilo.
> 
> 
> 11:07 El Dow Jones baja un 3% en la preapertura
> ...




hombre por fin alguien da buenas notivcias, aun hay esperanza para ese -7 !!


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

Joder, me acabo de tragar un peazo Nelson con el Yuri... :o


Sólo espero que hoy el ibex no me decepcione... 



Peter... estamos contigo...




Saludos


----------



## Carnivale (27 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Hoy, *lunes negro para las bolsas* , es un dulce lunes para mí , pues esta mañana he ido a primera hora a una empresa muy importante y me han confirmado que, tras haber superado todas las pruebas que me hicieron, al final he sido yo el seleccionado para un puesto de trabajo que tenían ofertado y que es bastante chulo (solo os diré que tiene que ver con import-export) empiezo en noviembre y durante esta semana firmaré el contrato de trabajo, de modo que el lunes que viene habrá un parado menos en las listas del Inem; el tener estudios universitarios y saber inglés ha sido básico para encontrar este empleo: que contento estoyyyyyyy,ji, ji, ji



Enhorabuena.


----------



## jacksand (27 Oct 2008)

Wow, popular por debajo de 6!
POP.MC	
BANCO POPULAR R 11:03 5,93 €	Down 0,44	Down 6,91%


----------



## aterriza como puedas (27 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 11:12:24 h. *Santander*
> 
> UBS rebaja de 12,5 a 7,2 y mantiene neutral.



Enhorabuena a los premiados.

P.D.: A esas calificadoras habría que colgarlas de los pulgares. Rebajan la cotización un 42.4% de un día para otro y se quedan tan panchas...


----------



## Enlightened (27 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Hoy, *lunes negro para las bolsas* , es un dulce lunes para mí , pues esta mañana he ido a primera hora a una empresa muy importante y me han confirmado que, tras haber superado todas las pruebas que me hicieron, al final he sido yo el seleccionado para un puesto de trabajo que tenían ofertado y que es bastante chulo (solo os diré que tiene que ver con import-export) empiezo en noviembre y durante esta semana firmaré el contrato de trabajo, de modo que el lunes que viene habrá un parado menos en las listas del Inem; el tener estudios universitarios y saber inglés ha sido básico para encontrar este empleo: que contento estoyyyyyyy,ji, ji, ji



Felicidades Peterpan, ahora puedes colaborar con la crisis importando latunes!


----------



## Casiano (27 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Lamentablemente si que os abandonaré un poquito, hasta ahora entre pruebas de selección y entrevistas, tenía muchos huecos y tiempos muertos en los que me dedicaba a escribir artículos en mi blog y a postear en burbuja.info, a partir del lunes la cosa se complica, mi nuevo curro me va a obligar a entregarme en cuerpo y alma, al menos al principio y a no ser por las noches un ratito, me da en la espina que me vais a perder un poquillo de vista...
> 
> Pero no hablemos de mí, como va el ibex??? Sigue pabajoooooooooo???...



Bueno, peter, pues a ver si el ibex te hace una despedida como se merece tu "pabajooo". : Suerte.


----------



## shoah (27 Oct 2008)

ENHORABUENA PETER 

Y sobre lo del Santander... buff...


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Ya te digo, compañero, cuando me lo han confirmado esta mañana, no daba crédito a lo que estaba oyendo, después de tantas y tantas pruebas y tantas entrevistas y tantas puertas cerradas, pues que el que se te abra una y a mi edad, me parecía que no podía ser posible, pero como ves la esperanza es lo último que se pierde y quien la persigue, la consigue...



Me alegro un montón... 

Si además le dices al jefe que eres un burbujista cabrón seguro que te sube el sueldo... 


Pero tantéalo primero... jejeje



Saludos


----------



## aterriza como puedas (27 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Hoy, *lunes negro para las bolsas* , es un dulce lunes para mí , pues esta mañana he ido a primera hora a una empresa muy importante y me han confirmado que, tras haber superado todas las pruebas que me hicieron, al final he sido yo el seleccionado para un puesto de trabajo que tenían ofertado y que es bastante chulo (solo os diré que tiene que ver con import-export) empiezo en noviembre y durante esta semana firmaré el contrato de trabajo, de modo que el lunes que viene habrá un parado menos en las listas del Inem; el tener estudios universitarios y saber inglés ha sido básico para encontrar este empleo: que contento estoyyyyyyy,ji, ji, ji



La mejor noticia que podría escuchar en este foro. Me alegro mucho por ti y por tu familia. Después del mal trago al final vas a conseguir remontar. ¡Felicidades!.


----------



## shinchan (27 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> hoy, *lunes Negro Para Las Bolsas* , es Un Dulce Lunes Para Mí , Pues Esta Mañana He Ido A Primera Hora A Una Empresa Muy Importante Y Me Han Confirmado Que, Tras Haber Superado Todas Las Pruebas Que Me Hicieron, Al Final He Sido Yo El Seleccionado Para Un Puesto De Trabajo Que Tenían Ofertado Y Que Es Bastante Chulo (solo Os Diré Que Tiene Que Ver Con Import-export) Empiezo En Noviembre Y Durante Esta Semana Firmaré El Contrato De Trabajo, De Modo Que El Lunes Que Viene Habrá Un Parado Menos En Las Listas Del Inem; El Tener Estudios Universitarios Y Saber Inglés Ha Sido Básico Para Encontrar Este Empleo: Que Contento Estoyyyyyyy,ji, Ji, Ji :d



Ese Es Nuestro Peter¡ Con Dos Cojones¡


----------



## ventxema (27 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Ya te digo, compañero, cuando me lo han confirmado esta mañana, no daba crédito a lo que estaba oyendo, después de tantas y tantas pruebas y tantas entrevistas y tantas puertas cerradas, pues que el que se te abra una y a mi edad, me parecía que no podía ser posible, pero como ves la esperanza es lo último que se pierde y quien la persigue, la consigue...



Enhorabuena Peter y sobre todo merecidisimas.....


----------



## Ajoporro (27 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Ya te digo, compañero, cuando me lo han confirmado esta mañana, no daba crédito a lo que estaba oyendo, después de tantas y tantas pruebas y tantas entrevistas y tantas puertas cerradas, pues que el que se te abra una y a mi edad, me parecía que no podía ser posible, pero como ves la esperanza es lo último que se pierde y quien la persigue, la consigue...



Disfrútala, Peter y que sea pa muncho mejor.


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (27 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Hoy, *lunes negro para las bolsas* , es un dulce lunes para mí , pues esta mañana he ido a primera hora a una empresa muy importante y me han confirmado que, tras haber superado todas las pruebas que me hicieron, al final he sido yo el seleccionado para un puesto de trabajo que tenían ofertado y que es bastante chulo (solo os diré que tiene que ver con import-export) empiezo en noviembre y durante esta semana firmaré el contrato de trabajo, de modo que el lunes que viene habrá un parado menos en las listas del Inem; el tener estudios universitarios y saber inglés ha sido básico para encontrar este empleo: que contento estoyyyyyyy,ji, ji, ji



Peter que grande¡¡¡ me alegro un montón, un saludete.
Por cierto el Ibex se está ostiando... menos mal que vendí todo hace más de un mes...


----------



## Jucari (27 Oct 2008)

Me sumo a la alegría del foro.....ENHORABUENA PETER!!!!


----------



## Casiano (27 Oct 2008)

Se está demostrando que el numero de paginas del hilo no solo sube proporcionalmente a la caida del Ibex, sino tambien por otras noticias como la Peter. Joder, si es que somos buenas personas

Edito: -6,21 % Uy, uy, uy


----------



## pabermematao (27 Oct 2008)

Enhorabuena peter, es justa recompensa.


----------



## Fuego azul (27 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Lamentablemente si que os abandonaré un poquito, hasta ahora entre pruebas de selección y entrevistas, tenía muchos huecos y tiempos muertos en los que me dedicaba a escribir artículos en mi blog y a postear en burbuja.info, a partir del lunes la cosa se complica, mi nuevo curro me va a obligar a entregarme en cuerpo y alma, al menos al principio y a no ser por las noches un ratito, me da en la espina que me vais a perder un poquillo de vista...
> 
> Pero no hablemos de mí, como va el ibex??? Sigue pabajoooooooooo???...



Me alegro un monton Peter, de verdad, que hallas encontrado trabajo, una buena noticia, he seguido muchos post tuyos, y la verdad, se lo pasa mal uno cuando se encuentra en el paro, bastante desesperante.


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (27 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Me alegro mucho que que salieras a tiempo, pecholata, porque con la que está cayendo, hubieras palmando mucha, pero que mucha pasta...



Ya te digo lo mejor es que había gente que me decía que era temporal que no vendiera... y yo si si una leche, a vender todo...


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (27 Oct 2008)

Bipotecado dijo:


> Cierto. Mientras papi nos pueda seguir prestando 20 euros pal botellón, y mami nos tenga la ropa limpita y la comida lista a su hora. ¿Pa qué preocuparse??



Mi "papi" murió hace 33 años. Descanse en paz.

Igual hasta te duplico la edad, so capullo.


PD: Por cierto, enhora buena Peterpan.


----------



## iLuso (27 Oct 2008)

Al resumen anterior Peter, te ha faltado añadir "y va, y yo encuentro trabajo" Felicidades!


----------



## JMK (27 Oct 2008)

Felicidades Peter!!!!


----------



## Kujire (27 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Lamentablemente si que os abandonaré un poquito, hasta ahora entre pruebas de selección y entrevistas, tenía muchos huecos y tiempos muertos en los que me dedicaba a escribir artículos en mi blog y a postear en burbuja.info, a partir del lunes la cosa se complica, mi nuevo curro me va a obligar a entregarme en cuerpo y alma, al menos al principio y a no ser por las noches un ratito, me da en la espina que me vais a perder un poquillo de vista...
> 
> Pero no hablemos de mí, como va el ibex??? Sigue pabajoooooooooo???...



Oleeeeeeee mi Peter!!!!


----------



## Ziberan (27 Oct 2008)

Lo que parece mentira es que ya resulta "cansino" ver desplomarse la bolsa. Qué cosas.


----------



## Starkiller (27 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Hoy, *lunes negro para las bolsas* , es un dulce lunes para mí , pues esta mañana he ido a primera hora a una empresa muy importante y me han confirmado que, tras haber superado todas las pruebas que me hicieron, al final he sido yo el seleccionado para un puesto de trabajo que tenían ofertado y que es bastante chulo (solo os diré que tiene que ver con import-export) empiezo en noviembre y durante esta semana firmaré el contrato de trabajo, de modo que el lunes que viene habrá un parado menos en las listas del Inem; el tener estudios universitarios y saber inglés ha sido básico para encontrar este empleo: que contento estoyyyyyyy,ji, ji, ji



Me sumo a las enhorabuenas!!!

Tomate un par de birras a mi salud (A la del foro, en realidad) cuando lo celebres!!!


----------



## ruben.600rr (27 Oct 2008)

¿Donde está el hilo del IBEX? 

Calopez tio mira los enlaces dinámicos del server que están desconfigurados... ¡¡El del IBEX apunta a la guardería!! 

(*Enhorabuena Peter* - Enhorabuena es lo que se dice cuando alguien consigue gracias a su esfuerzo algo que se merece, felicidades es para los cumpleaños, Navidad o cuando te toca la Primitiva).


----------



## Jucari (27 Oct 2008)

H. Kong



Baja al cierre el 12,7% la peor bajada en un día desde 1997


----------



## Tupper (27 Oct 2008)

Alguien sabe qué coño le pasa a Invertia que sigue con las valoraciones del viernes pasado ??!!


----------



## Jucari (27 Oct 2008)

Jose Luis Cava...."..Mañana deberiamos rebotar..."


----------



## fmartin (27 Oct 2008)

Oye, queda mucho para llegar a los 17.000 ???


----------



## Amon_Ra (27 Oct 2008)

Originalmente Escrito por peterpan2006 Ver Mensaje
Hoy, lunes negro para las bolsas , es un dulce lunes para mí , pues esta mañana he ido a primera hora a una empresa muy importante y me han confirmado que, tras haber superado todas las pruebas que me hicieron, al final he sido yo el seleccionado para un puesto de trabajo que tenían ofertado y que es bastante chulo (solo os diré que tiene que ver con import-export) empiezo en noviembre y durante esta semana firmaré el contrato de trabajo, de modo que el lunes que viene habrá un parado menos en las listas del Inem; el tener estudios universitarios y saber inglés ha sido básico para encontrar este empleo: que contento estoyyyyyyy,ji, ji, ji 

Mis mas sinceras felicitaciones Peter ,esperemos no te se suba el pavo ahora jejjejeej.

Un afectuoso saludo.


----------



## percebe (27 Oct 2008)

Hoy el dow abre a las 14:30 ¿no?


----------



## Ziberan (27 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Jose Luis Cava...."..Mañana deberiamos rebotar..."



Es una forma de decir "pillar un rebote" para un desactualizado. ¡Ay! estos caducos que no saben de jergas juveniles...


----------



## Casiano (27 Oct 2008)

fmartin dijo:


> Oye, queda mucho para llegar a los 17.000 ???



Yo pienso que un par de dias, tres a lo sumo.


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

Noragüena Peter, pero ahora ¿quien nos hará el análisis estocástico del dedo con envolvente salivaria encarado hacia la directriz del vendaval de turno?

Corren malos tiempos para este hilo


----------



## Casiano (27 Oct 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> ¿Tanto?....No sé si aguantaré los nervios......se me hacen los dedos huéspedes.



Es lo que hay. Todo tiene su proceso y el camino es laaargo


----------



## nachetemari (27 Oct 2008)

lo llevo a fuego en mi frente........

en noviembre 17000...paciencia.


----------



## explorador (27 Oct 2008)

Quien fuese hoy accionista de VW, sube 149 € el 71%


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

explorador dijo:


> Quien fuese hoy accionista de VW, sube 140 € el 71%



Antes subia el 90%... buen rebote... :o


Saludos


----------



## kaxkamel (27 Oct 2008)

Felicidades, peter


----------



## garabolos (27 Oct 2008)

y los futuros de eeuu como estan??????????????????


----------



## Räikkonen (27 Oct 2008)

Peter peter...

*¡FELICIDADES TRONCO!*

Me sumo al efecto L'Oreal, "tu lo vales".

PD: ¿Para cuando un video con tu hazaña?


----------



## feliponII (27 Oct 2008)

Holocausto2008 dijo:


> No me habléis de warrants... estoy palmando hasta la camisa con los de SAN.
> 
> :



 yo Tambien estoy pilladete con un call del ibex pero con muy poco dinero ... 
esto es como una leccion como cuando cogias galletas y tu madre te daba en la mano ... esto no se toca ...


por cierto enhorabuena peter ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Pepius (27 Oct 2008)

Ingoodhour, Peter!

¿Y la gente que tiene ahora volkswagens no se pondrá a vender como loca? Viendo los tiempos que corren yo no aguantaría la acción pudiendo pillar líquido (que luego se quedará el banco cuando quiebre ), pero bueno, como yo de esto no entiendo os pregunto a los supertacañones bursátiles


----------



## Holocausto2008 (27 Oct 2008)

feliponII dijo:


> yo Tambien estoy pilladete con un call del ibex pero con muy poco dinero ...
> esto es como una leccion como cuando cogias galletas y tu madre te daba en la mano ... esto no se toca ...



Muy bueno!!


----------



## Castrón (27 Oct 2008)

o como cuando se la querias enchufar por el culo a la novia y te decia por ahi no jose


----------



## Tupper (27 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Alguien sabe qué coño le pasa a Invertia que sigue con las valoraciones del viernes pasado ??!!



Vale tranquilos, no me contestéis todos al mismo tiempo!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Oct 2008)

El río de la vida dijo:


> Pues tira con futuros o warrrants.



Allí, bonito, estás pagando los intereses de los que los emiten...evidentemente. Nadie da duros a 4 pesetas...


----------



## abe tofumi (27 Oct 2008)

hostia!

¿No estaba el hilo, hace solo unos minutos, en 800 y pico paginas?

Ahora me salen 633


----------



## percebe (27 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Vale tranquilos, no me contestéis todos al mismo tiempo!



¿que pasa con las cotizaciones?	--	Más de 4000 mensajesCrisistotal	27/10/08 11:09
RE: Se ha producido una avería informática	-- 27/10/08 11:23
HAY QUE PAGARLE AL PROVEEDOR DE TR !! (s/t)	1	metepatas	27/10/08 11:53
Y AL DE USUARIOS IGNORADOS POR FAVOR !! (s/t)	1	metepatas	27/10/08 11:54
Ha sido debido al cambio de hora


Segun foros de invertia


----------



## shoah (27 Oct 2008)

abe tofumi dijo:


> hostia!
> 
> ¿No estaba el hilo, hace solo unos minutos, en 800 y pico paginas?
> 
> Ahora me salen 633



Según mi cuenta estamos en la 844... has tocado las opciones de visualización y has puesto 15 post por página?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Oct 2008)

Venga, me juego el OWNED, yo digo que el Ibex sube a partir de yaaaa...


----------



## Tupper (27 Oct 2008)

percebe dijo:


> ¿que pasa con las cotizaciones?	--	Más de 4000 mensajesCrisistotal	27/10/08 11:09
> RE: Se ha producido una avería informática	-- 27/10/08 11:23
> HAY QUE PAGARLE AL PROVEEDOR DE TR !! (s/t)	1	metepatas	27/10/08 11:53
> Y AL DE USUARIOS IGNORADOS POR FAVOR !! (s/t)	1	metepatas	27/10/08 11:54
> ...



Gracias Percebe.


----------



## SNB4President (27 Oct 2008)

Enhorabuena PeterPan por el nuevo trabajo y consérvalo, también es casualidad que esta misma mañana me hayan llamado para decirme que la empresa que me iba a contratar (de la construsión) al final se rajan y por las "dificultades económicas" no contrataran a nadie más. 

En fin, creo que me tocará seguir unas cuantas sesiones de bolsa madmaxistas desde casa... los futuros americanos han llegado a perder 300-350 puntos, han remontado a poco más de -100 y ahora están a -180. Creo que con el cambio horario ahora empezarán una hora antes respecto a aquí, no se si es verdad.


----------



## Catacrack (27 Oct 2008)

Se acerca el 29 de Octubre ¿Que pensais?

Yo estare mirando los rascacielos, a ver si veo caer algo o alguien.


----------



## shoah (27 Oct 2008)

Catacrack dijo:


> Se acerca el 29 de Octubre ¿Que pensais?
> 
> Yo estare mirando los rascacielos, a ver si veo caer algo o alguien.



Para eso los que esperas que salten deberían tener clase y honor, y en los USA de los años 20 había algunos, en la España del S XXI no hay ni uno...

Menudo alegrón nos íbamos a dar si se tiraran por las ventana de los rascacielos los que se lo merecen


----------



## belier (27 Oct 2008)

RUMOR: Parece ser que un banco grandecito español ya ha pasado este fín de semana por la caja de papá estado a cobrar dinero del plan de ayuda.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2008)

belier dijo:


> RUMOR: Parece ser que un banco grandecito español ya ha pasado este fín de semana por la caja de papá estado a cobrar dinero del plan de ayuda.



En cuanto esto pase no dudes que la gente empezará a sacar dinero inmediato. El pistoletazo de salida.


----------



## wolf45 (27 Oct 2008)

belier dijo:


> RUMOR: Parece ser que un banco grandecito español ya ha pasado este fín de semana por la caja de papá estado a cobrar dinero del plan de ayuda.




No te preocupes, esto no es USA O Alemania, donde todavia queda un poquito de democracia, no lo sabremos, nos robaran sin saber donde va nuestro dinero, eso si, los bancos a seguir repartiendo benficios.

No pongo una foto de una guillotina, por que me echais bronca, que si no,,,,


----------



## luckyLuck (27 Oct 2008)

belier dijo:


> RUMOR: Parece ser que un banco grandecito español ya ha pasado este fín de semana por la caja de papá estado a cobrar dinero del plan de ayuda.



Si hombre!!! si eso se empezase a rumorear con algo de credibilidad la bolsa ahora estart buscando los 5500


----------



## abe tofumi (27 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> Según mi cuenta estamos en la 844... has tocado las opciones de visualización y has puesto 15 post por página?



Me salen otra vez 845 pero no he tocado ninguna opción, al igual que se fueron volvieron. Misterios insondables, al menos para mí, de estos aparatejos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Hoy, *lunes negro para las bolsas* , es un dulce lunes para mí , pues esta mañana he ido a primera hora a una empresa muy importante y me han confirmado que, tras haber superado todas las pruebas que me hicieron, al final he sido yo el seleccionado para un puesto de trabajo que tenían ofertado y que es bastante chulo (solo os diré que tiene que ver con import-export) empiezo en noviembre y durante esta semana firmaré el contrato de trabajo, de modo que el lunes que viene habrá un parado menos en las listas del Inem; el tener estudios universitarios y saber inglés ha sido básico para encontrar este empleo: que contento estoyyyyyyy,ji, ji, ji




Ya sé que esto jode el hilo del IBEX...pero que se joda el IBEX y ¡VIva Peter!

¡¡ENHORABUENA!!


de todo corazón.


----------



## Baltasar Gracián (27 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Hoy, *lunes negro para las bolsas* , es un dulce lunes para mí , pues esta mañana he ido a primera hora a una empresa muy importante y me han confirmado que, tras haber superado todas las pruebas que me hicieron, al final he sido yo el seleccionado para un puesto de trabajo que tenían ofertado y que es bastante chulo (solo os diré que tiene que ver con import-export) empiezo en noviembre y durante esta semana firmaré el contrato de trabajo, de modo que el lunes que viene habrá un parado menos en las listas del Inem; el tener estudios universitarios y saber inglés ha sido básico para encontrar este empleo: que contento estoyyyyyyy,ji, ji, ji



Desde que leo el foro tengo presente tus buenas aportaciones, videos, humor, etc. Me alegro que te vaya bien. 

Aunque leo el hilo esta es mi primera intervención en él. Yo también estuve aquí. Conozco a uno que compró acciones del BBVA y Santander el jueves pasado por la tarde esperando el rebote. Menudo Owned.


----------



## fmartin (27 Oct 2008)

Felicidades Peter!!!!

Hasta que no lo han quoteao aqui no lo he visto!!!


Llama al ministerio para que resten uno de la lista


----------



## shoah (27 Oct 2008)

belier dijo:


> RUMOR: Parece ser que un banco grandecito español ya ha pasado este fín de semana por la caja de papá estado a cobrar dinero del plan de ayuda.




Popular quizas?


----------



## Jucari (27 Oct 2008)

Camino de recuperar los 8000.....acabaremos con perdidas de un 2,5% o 3% al tiempo....siempre que la bolsa ha caido en la apertura mucho...luego se ha recuperado bastante...

Hoy acabamos.....-2,75%


----------



## shoah (27 Oct 2008)

Todo depende, creo yo, de si WS abre bien o no, y de si los rumores de las aseguradoras se transforman en noticia comprobada.


----------



## freedani (27 Oct 2008)

Baltasar Gracián dijo:


> Desde que leo el foro tengo presente tus buenas aportaciones, videos, humor, etc. Me alegro que te vaya bien.
> 
> Aunque leo el hilo esta es mi primera intervención en él. Yo también estuve aquí. Conozco a uno que compró acciones del BBVA y Santander el jueves pasado por la tarde esperando el rebote. Menudo Owned.



Bueno, yo reconozco que compré el viernes el Santander a 6,65, espero el rebote de esta semana (si se produce, claro) para deshacer con ganancias y comprarlas pronto a 6 o quizás 5, ya veremos,...
Por cierto, enhorabuena Peter, espero que a partir de ahora te vaya todo mucho mejor.


----------



## sephon (27 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Camino de recuperar los 8000.....acabaremos con perdidas de un 2,5% o 3% al tiempo....siempre que la bolsa ha caido en la apertura mucho...luego se ha recuperado bastante...
> 
> Hoy acabamos.....-2,75%



De Carpatos (con perdon por el C&P):



> Aunque hace un mes ya adelantábamos que íbamos a ver cosas sorprendentes, el día a día supera cualquier vaticinio. La duda ahora es si aún nos queda por presenciar el último acto de esta representación bajista.
> La ILUSIÓN DE CONTROL nos inunda a todos, ya sea nuestra metodología fundamental, técnica o cuantitativa, nos creemos capaces de vaticinar el futuro. Lo que está pasando debe hacernos reflexionar a todos, debemos convenir que nadie está en posesión de la verdad y que por más que creamos que nuestros métodos pueden alcanzar la infalibilidad, no es así.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (27 Oct 2008)

Vaya una mañana interesante y yo perdiendo el tiempo con tonterías como trabajar...

Felicidades Peter! ( y que no se anime nadie mas, que no nos salen las cuentas madmaxistas )

Bueno, creo que me voy a perder la apertura del DJ, que puede ser divertida... casi tanto como sus consecuencias. ¿Los futuros vienen muy tomate?


----------



## percebe (27 Oct 2008)

Felicidades Peter . ¡Venga! todo el mundo a modificar la porra de parados de octubre


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (27 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos, negro sobre blanco de como está el panorama:

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Halfredico (27 Oct 2008)

Como andan los futuros del DJ?


----------



## Jucari (27 Oct 2008)

Halfredico dijo:


> Como andan los futuros del DJ?



http://www.igmarkets.es/


----------



## trafec (27 Oct 2008)

Más felicidades Peter


----------



## ktini (27 Oct 2008)

felicidades por el curro hamijo


----------



## Halfredico (27 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..



Bien, si no tuvieras a ese asesino en la firma hasta te pondria un "thanks".


----------



## chameleon (27 Oct 2008)

Bueno, vamos a ver, IBEX -290 puntos, hemos remontado desde casi perder 600. 
futuros dow -100 desde caer unos 350.

¿se iniciará hoy el rebote?
yo ya lo he dicho, muchos desean entrar, basta un par de días sin caer para tener un rebote de órdago al día siguiente...


----------



## nachetemari (27 Oct 2008)

Rebotes habrán pero....la tendencia es imparable.


----------



## Jucari (27 Oct 2008)

Halfredico dijo:


> Bien, si no tuvieras a ese asesino en la firma hasta te pondria un "thanks".



El único asesino es el capitalismo


----------



## tinti (27 Oct 2008)

suerte con el curro amigo.
saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Oct 2008)

Me juego otro OWNED, yo digo que nos ponemos en verde en menos de 2 horas.

Ya me estoy arriesgando mucho, pero bueno.


----------



## percebe (27 Oct 2008)

Nadie dice nada de la apertura del dow :
-2%

sp500:-2,16 857


----------



## Jucari (27 Oct 2008)

percebe dijo:


> Nadie dice nada de la apertura del dow :
> -2%
> 
> sp500:-2,16 857



Esa bajada de un 2%...ya no emociona...


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2008)

Nos quedamos a -5%

la porra antes del down es más arriesgada,


----------



## Halfredico (27 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> El único asesino es el capitalismo



Ese de tu firma es un asesino y lo sabes. No deberian dejar que tuvierais ese tipo de firma en este foro. Menos mal que el muy cabron esta comido por los gusanos ya.


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

Señores el plan de hoy se que se está cumpliendo, hemos arrancado a la baja pero ya vamos recuperando posiciones, deberíamos estar alcistas hasta el miércoles a corto plazo y aunque el miércoles se caiga un poco seguiremos subiendo hasta el fin de semana.

Ya saben algún finde tocaba llenar los periódicos con aquello de: 'ya es época de rebotes en el corte inglés'. El siguiente es el candidato.

A partir de ahí seguiremos escarbando mínimos, este año parece que ni siquiera perdonamos las presidenciales USA. Ahora veremos que ocurre en la realidad, yo me voy a dormir una pequeña siesta (tendré que cambiar el horario de siestas para estas dos semanas).


----------



## dabuti (27 Oct 2008)

En horabuena PeterPan 2006

Si todo va bien y no me fallan los del INEM:

YO SERÉ EL SIGUIENTE EN DEJAR EL PARO

PERO SI ESTAMOS EN LA CHAMPION, HOYGAN


A ESTE PASO EN 2009 (YO LLEVO MÁS O MENOS DESDE PRINCIPIOS 2007 EN PAROSA) NO QUEDA EN PARO NI DIOS.

PA LOS QUE NO SOLEMOS TENER TRABAJO ESTABLE:

CRISIS, WHAT CRISIS? 

SOLBESNODOYUNA Y JUAN LUIS "INVERSIS": "VUESTROS AUGURIOS SE CUMPLIRÁN"


----------



## dabuti (27 Oct 2008)

Coño, ya ha abierto el DOW

Cambio de hora.......................

En eurostoxx 50 sólo sube FORTIS..................A comprar


----------



## PutinReloaded (27 Oct 2008)

Halfredico dijo:


> Ese de tu firma es un asesino y lo sabes. No deberian dejar que tuvierais ese tipo de firma en este foro. Menos mal que el muy cabron esta comido por los gusanos ya.



Si en tu casa entrase una banda de rumanos y se pusiese a violar a tus hijas no creo que te quedases mirando, verdad?

El uso de la fuerza contra un enemigo armado y mas fuerte que tu mal puede calificarse de asesinato.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (27 Oct 2008)

Ya viene el rescate....


----------



## luisfernando (27 Oct 2008)

pero mulder, no sabes que esta crisis es provocada por los illuminatis??? entonces como me vas a decir si sube o baja, te puedes acercar porque sabras algo de analisis y macroeconomia pero te puedo asegurar de que esta crisis no es simple,no es como las demas, es UNA CRISIS PROVOCADA PARA ACABAR CON LA CLASE MEDIA, acaso ya lo hemos vivido?? es la peor de todas y asin que agarrate que queda muchooo


----------



## Räikkonen (27 Oct 2008)

¿La mano de Dios?
¿Pardillos comprando intentando rascar algo?
¿Agun ludopata de casino con pasta?

Estando como estan las cosas, para comprar con la que esta cayendo ahora, tienes que tener los huevos mas grandes que los de un toro...


----------



## Halfredico (27 Oct 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Si en tu casa entrase una banda de rumanos y se pusiese a violar a tus hijas no creo que te quedases mirando, verdad?
> 
> El uso de la fuerza contra un enemigo armado y mas fuerte que tu mal puede calificarse de asesinato.



Supongo que no sabes que tipo de gente mataba ese asesino en "la cabaña". Pobres campesinos que no casaban con sus ideas y los fulminaba mientras se fumaba un buen habano. Eso era el criminal de la firma de tu compañero ideologico. Por cierto, no mucho menos asesino que el que tienes en tu firma, logico que os apoyeis mutuamente.


----------



## Catacrack (27 Oct 2008)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Estando como estan las cosas, para comprar con la que esta cayendo ahora, tienes que tener los huevos mas grandes que los de un toro...



De alguna manera tendremos que matar el dia... que jugar a la petanca es aburrido.


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (27 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Hoy, *lunes negro para las bolsas* , es un dulce lunes para mí , pues esta mañana he ido a primera hora a una empresa muy importante y me han confirmado que, tras haber superado todas las pruebas que me hicieron, al final he sido yo el seleccionado para un puesto de trabajo que tenían ofertado y que es bastante chulo (solo os diré que tiene que ver con import-export) empiezo en noviembre y durante esta semana firmaré el contrato de trabajo, de modo que el lunes que viene habrá un parado menos en las listas del Inem; el tener estudios universitarios y saber inglés ha sido básico para encontrar este empleo: que contento estoyyyyyyy,ji, ji, ji



Mi más sincera enhorabuena, Peterpan, por fin una nueva noticia para tu familia. 

Y para la empresa que te ha contratado con tan buen criterio.


----------



## arrhenius (27 Oct 2008)

os acordais de cuando un -3,3% en el ibex se consideraba un desplome?


----------



## chameleon (27 Oct 2008)

la última media hora subimos 200 puntos


----------



## PutinReloaded (27 Oct 2008)

Halfredico dijo:


> Supongo que no sabes que tipo de gente mataba ese asesino en "la cabaña". Pobres campesinos que no casaban con sus ideas y los fulminaba mientras se fumaba un buen habano. Eso era el criminal de la firma de tu compañero ideologico. Por cierto, no mucho menos asesino que el que tienes en tu firma, logico que os apoyeis mutuamente.



Y tu vecino también es un asesino, porque te pone a caldo cuando dejas la basura oliendo en el rellano. Si ya conocemos a los de tu calaña, ya ....


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

luisfernando dijo:


> pero mulder, no sabes que esta crisis es provocada por los illuminatis??? entonces como me vas a decir si sube o baja, te puedes acercar porque sabras algo de analisis y macroeconomia pero te puedo asegurar de que esta crisis no es simple,no es como las demas, es UNA CRISIS PROVOCADA PARA ACABAR CON LA CLASE MEDIA, acaso ya lo hemos vivido?? es la peor de todas y asin que agarrate que queda muchooo



No, no lo sabía, es que la conspiranoia no es mi fuerte. ¿Hay algún curso de conspiranoia por correspondencia a ver si me pongo al día?


----------



## King Mob (27 Oct 2008)

Halfredico dijo:


> Supongo que no sabes que tipo de gente mataba ese asesino en "la cabaña". Pobres campesinos que no casaban con sus ideas y los fulminaba mientras se fumaba un buen habano. Eso era el criminal de la firma de tu compañero ideologico. Por cierto, no mucho menos asesino que el que tienes en tu firma, logico que os apoyeis mutuamente.



Usted, señor moral, mata a diario 35.000 niños de hambre por mantener el ideal de su sistema. Usted es un ASESINO. Y no lo olvide nunca. Usted es un puto A-S-E-S-I-N-O de niños y un ladrón de recursos. Usted se alimenta de cadáveres de niños muertos a diario. Así que, métase su dedo indice acusatorio por su santo culo, sin pecado ni mancha, que le resultará más útil y luego huelaselo, huelaselo y estará oliendo el aroma de su moral sacrosanta. 
Ahora vayase al carajo.


----------



## Catacrack (27 Oct 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Y tu vecino también es un asesino, porque te pone a caldo cuando dejas la basura oliendo en el rellano. Si ya conocemos a los de tu calaña, ya ....



Os podriais crear un hilo aparte, que este tema no viene acuento con el ibex.

Sin acritud!


----------



## luisfernando (27 Oct 2008)

no seas sarcastico mulder; se mucho mas que tu de lo que pueda pasar porque tengo una fuente que mas quisierais tener vosotros
los illuminatis existen pero estos temas siempre han sido derrochados por pura ignorancia, envidia y MIEDO, igual que los temas UFO....
club bilderberg: ROCKEFELLER AND ROTHCHILDS te suenan?? sabes que poder tienen??? 
si quieres te lo explico.
esta gente tienen el poder de controlar todo lo que se mueva en el planeta, sabes porque callo la bolsa de inglaterra en la revolucion francesa???? te sirven tus analisis para esto?...
muchas cosas que no sabes, te felicito por tus buenos estudios y buenos comentarios ,pero te repito que si lees un poco de lo que deberiais leer todos, tal vez no estariais en este foro..


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (27 Oct 2008)

Presi, Seria Mucho Pedir Que Se Eliminase O Bannease Temporalmente Al Gilipollas Ese Que No Deja De Llamar Asesino A Foreros Respetables

Por Favor, Mandarlo A Su Pueblo, Al Baboso Ese Y Que No Insulte A Los Foreros


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores el plan de hoy se que se está cumpliendo, hemos arrancado a la baja pero ya vamos recuperando posiciones, deberíamos estar alcistas hasta el miércoles a corto plazo y aunque el miércoles se caiga un poco seguiremos subiendo hasta el fin de semana.



Diossssss....habló el gafe de Mulder...cerremos largos!!


----------



## iLuso (27 Oct 2008)

luisfernando dijo:


> sabes porque callo la bolsa de inglaterra en la revolucion francesa???? te sirven tus analisis para esto?...



Hummm... ¿quizás porque la nobleza inglesa se asustó de ver como pasaban por la plaza, con la cabeza en un cesto, a sus colegas franceses? No sé, igual eso tuvo algo que ver.....


----------



## chameleon (27 Oct 2008)

estamos subiendo como la espuma 
¿aguantará un par de días?


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (27 Oct 2008)

1793...... Maximilien De Robespierre Hacia Caer Las Bolsa.... Pues Me Alegro...


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

luisfernando dijo:


> no seas sarcastico mulder; se mucho mas que tu de lo que pueda pasar porque tengo una fuente que mas quisierais tener vosotros
> los illuminatis existen pero estos temas siempre han sido derrochados por pura ignorancia, envidia y MIEDO, igual que los temas UFO....
> club bilderberg: ROCKEFELLER AND ROTHCHILDS te suenan?? sabes que poder tienen???



Creo que te has equivocado de foro, te recomiendo este:

https://secure.gn.apc.org/members/www.bilderberg.org/phpBB2/


----------



## luisfernando (27 Oct 2008)

se creian que estava muerto Napoleon porque Rothchilds "informo" de esta mentira para despues al bajar la bolsa Rothchilds comprase todas las acciones , he dicho TODAS, de la bolsa de Inglaterra y asin se apodero de la bolsa de INGLETERRA al completo.
asin que Rothchild es el dueño, o sea, que esta manipulando toda la bolsa mundial otra vez, junto a la reina, rockefeller, etc etc , pero ojo, esa no es la cima de los illuminatis....

alguien ha oido hablar del VARON KRUPP????? 150.000 BILLONES EN SU HABER


----------



## chameleon (27 Oct 2008)

la última vez que bajaron tipos subió la bolsa mucho durante un par de horas y luego se vino abajo, a ver que pasa esta vez


----------



## luisfernando (27 Oct 2008)

jajaja, no me hagas reir, ya he entrado en ese foro pero que pasa, porque huyes ??? porque no sabes contrarrestar??? sabras lo que esta pasando( una crisis ) pero como sigas asin nunca sabras la causa que nadie la quiere ver por MIEDO

por cierto, el ibex se recupera... y SIRIA tacha de CRIMEN DE GUERRA a EEUU....porque crees que esta bajando tanto el petroleo?? pues porque ahora subiria con una guerra en ORIENTE,


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

Por cierto, en ese foro que acabo de linkar en febrero del año pasado hablaban de que se había elegido a no se que empresa francesa para que instalara una central nuclear en cierto país islámico.

Miré la cotización de esa empresa en ese mismo febrero y luego la miré 3 meses después, ¡había ganado un 50%! eso sí que es información privilegiada


----------



## MundoGrua (27 Oct 2008)

de a ratos se pone raro el hilo del IBEX...


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

luisfernando dijo:


> jajaja, no me hagas reir, ya he entrado en ese foro pero que pasa, porque huyes ??? porque no sabes contrarrestar??? sabras lo que esta pasando( una crisis ) pero como sigas asin nunca sabras la causa que nadie la quiere ver por MIEDO
> 
> por cierto, el ibex se recupera... y SIRIA tacha de CRIMEN DE GUERRA a EEUU....porque crees que esta bajando tanto el petroleo?? pues porque ahora subiria con una guerra en ORIENTE,



No huyo, pero creo que este no es el hilo para hablar de esas paranoias, aquí hablamos de la bolsa independientemente de las razones por las que la bolsa baja. Hace unos años Soros era un perfecto desconocido que hizo un ataque a la libra hasta el punto de sacarla fuera del sistema monetario europeo, ¿otro illuminatti? je.

Pero saber que los illuminatti dominan el mundo no sirve para saber por donde van los tiros de las cotizaciones actuales y de eso es de lo que va el hilo.

Si quieres hablar de ello no te lo voy a impedir, pero hazlo en el hilo correcto, o crea el tuyo propio, y pon links que justifiquen el hablar de ellos. Alguien que quiera saber sobre ese tema no va a mirar en un hilo llamado '¿habeis visto el ibex35?' con casi 800 páginas que no hablan de ello en este foro, buscará algo más apropiado.

Y es que nos gusta mucho mear fuera de tiesto.


----------



## Locke (27 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 16:26:55 
8.061,50 -3,49

Dow
8,347.65 -31.30 -0.37%
as of 11:28 AM EDT on 10/27/2008 (DJ Index Delay: 0 mins.)

S&P 500 INDEX
- Add to Portfolio - Discuss .INX

S&P 500	
869.96
-6.81 (-0.78%)
Real-time: 11:29AM EDT

Para retomar un poco el hilo, ¿Que ha pasado que el dow y el s&p se han dado la vuelta?


----------



## fairplay (27 Oct 2008)

¿Os actualiza bien yahoo? A mi solo los indices americanos, los europeos se han quedado como bloqueados:


----------



## chameleon (27 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> Para retomar un poco el hilo, ¿Que ha pasado que el dow y el s&p se han dado la vuelta?



estaban ya en positivo ... :/
pues parece que sigue faltando confianza, si consigue cerrar plano o ganando un poquito sería una buena noticia, quizás se recuperen un poco durante la semana


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

*Parece que el ibex vuelve a animarse...* 


-3,97% a las 16:35; 8021 puntos





Saludos


----------



## Locke (27 Oct 2008)

fairplay dijo:


> ¿Os actualiza bien yahoo? A mi solo los indices americanos, los europeos se han quedado como bloqueados:



¿Te da el IBEX -3,12%?

Hace un buen rato que se me ha quedado así a mi en el firefox. : Pero para mas detalle lo miro aquí:

Cotizacion del IBEX, Cotizaciones del IBEX, Información del IBEX

Espero que te sirva


----------



## Jucari (27 Oct 2008)

Bueno...viendo que un forero me acusa de asesino por llevar una firma respetable como todas las demas....ya que yo respeto a todo el mundo...pido porfavor a Presi que tome medidas....

Creo que todas mis aportaciones a la comunidad han sido ejemplares, intentando poner mi granito de arena al conocimiento de este hilo como de otros del foro, dicho esto no tengo porque continuar una discusión absolutamnete inútil con alguien asín o sea que sigamos con lo nuestro que es el IBEX y para lo que se creo este hilo...no para difamar o acusar a otras personas....

Jucari Dixit..


----------



## Locke (27 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> *Parece que el ibex vuelve a animarse...*
> 
> 
> -3,97% a las 16:35; 8021 puntos
> ...




¿El 8000 seria un "soporte" importante no?

¿Si en algún momento lo pasamos con algo de "alegría", cual seria el siguiente mas cercano?


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2008)

fairplay dijo:


> ¿Os actualiza bien yahoo? A mi solo los indices americanos, los europeos se han quedado como bloqueados:



Yo iba a preguntar lo mismo. Va muy lento y las gráficas no están actualizadas.


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Bueno...viendo que un forero me acusa de asesino por llevar una firma respetable como todas las demas....ya que yo respeto a todo el mundo...pido porfavor a Presi que tome medidas....
> 
> Creo que todas mis aportaciones a la comunidad han sido ejemplares, intentando poner mi granito de arena al conocimiento de este hilo como de otros del foro, dicho esto no tengo porque continuar una discusión absolutamnete inútil con alguien asín o sea que sigamos con lo nuestro que es el IBEX y para lo que se creo este hilo...no para difamar o acusar a otras personas....
> 
> Jucari Dixit..



Aunque a mi también me de algo de asco tu firma y el personaje que la preside pero yo te apoyo, es cierto que cada uno tiene sus ideas, eso es bueno y se debe respetar mientras no se meta con nadie.


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> ¿El 8000 seria un "soporte" importante no?
> 
> ¿Si en algún momento lo pasamos con algo de "alegría", cual seria el siguiente mas cercano?



*¿Soporte...?????* :


*estas de coña... jajaja* 




Saludos


----------



## explorador (27 Oct 2008)

seria de agradecer que asi fuese, desde que llegue a este foro creo que este hilo es y deberia ser el menos apropiado para discusiones vanales.

el IBEX ha iniciado una carrera hacia los 7000 que no va acorde con el resto de plazas


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

Hoy tenemos el VIX alto pero bajando poco a poco, hemos arrancado en 79.13 y ahora vamos por 74.79. Aun es bastante alto, pero menos que los máximos de los últimos días.


----------



## Locke (27 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> *¿Soporte...?????* :
> 
> 
> *estas de coña... jajaja*
> ...



¿Sí... No?

Soy mu novato en esto... Pero los 8000 serian una resistencia psicológica "importante" ¿No?


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2008)

Venga, ¿como va esa porra hoy?


----------



## fairplay (27 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy tenemos el VIX alto pero bajando poco a poco, hemos arrancado en 79.13 y ahora vamos por 74.79. Aun es bastante alto, pero menos que los máximos de los últimos días.



Carpatos dice que lo normal es que el VIX este sobre el 15, asi que todavia hay panico


----------



## un marronazo (27 Oct 2008)

Alemania a que hora cierra?


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> ¿Sí... No?
> 
> Soy mu novato en esto... Pero los 8000 serian una resistencia psicológica "importante" ¿No?



Aquí ya no hay soportes hamijo... 

Pillate unas palomitas y espérate a que baje a 3.000-4.000... :




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> Alemania a que hora cierra?



A las 22 horas.


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Aquí ya no hay soportes hamijo...



Hombre, técnicamente hablando, el 8000 es soporte en el Ibex ahora mismo porque aun no lo ha pasado con claridad, cuando lo pase pasará a ser resistencia.


----------



## fairplay (27 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> Alemania a que hora cierra?



Aqui vienen los horarios de apertura y cierre de todas las bolsas:
http://www.ahorro.com/acnet/mercados_valores/indices-bolsas.jsp


----------



## Locke (27 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Aquí ya no hay soportes hamijo...
> 
> Pillate unas palomitas y espérate a que baje a 3.000-4.000... :
> 
> ...



Ya bueno, también los 10.000 eran un soporte en teoría, y aquí estamos. 

Pero hay que reconocer que cuando el IBEX llega a ciertas cifras, antes de pasarlas como mantequilla, suele darse unos cuantos cabezazos... Y el 8000 me parece que es una de esas cifras.


----------



## Castrón (27 Oct 2008)

aqui no hay tecnicas ni hostias, lo que hay es panico


----------



## freedani (27 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hombre, técnicamente hablando, el 8000 es soporte en el Ibex ahora mismo porque aun no lo ha pasado con claridad, cuando lo pase pasará a ser resistencia.



Eso es, a día de hoy los 8000 no han sido violados, así que actúan de soporte. Mi opinión es que al final se superarán y nos encaminaremos a 7000, pero no todavía. Aun falta un rebote.


----------



## Jucari (27 Oct 2008)

La verdad es que hoy es un rally .... la verdad es que la semana se presenta alcista aunque visto el poco efecto del anuncio de la bajada de tipos no se a que atenerme...

PD. Si alguien del foro se siente ofendido por mi firma...estoy dispuesto a quitarla...no la puse por el Che en si..si no por su frase sobre el capitalismo..


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hombre, técnicamente hablando, el 8000 es soporte en el Ibex ahora mismo porque aun no lo ha pasado con claridad, cuando lo pase pasará a ser resistencia.



Si resistencia... jeje... eso es lo que hay que tener para tener aún pasta metida en la bolsa española... 




Saludos


----------



## TYRELL (27 Oct 2008)

ING GROEP (INGA.AS) | Cotización en bolsa - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> No es por contradecir, pero creo que cerraba Frankfort a las 20:00 horas.
> Voy a mirar por si acaso.



Parece que cierra oficialmente a las 17:30 como todas las bolsas europeas, pero el futuro del dax sigue abierto a esas horas y yo me he guiado por este.

Sorry, es que el futuro del ibex si que cierra a las 17:30


----------



## Sleepwalk (27 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que cierra oficialmente a las 17:30 como todas las bolsas europeas, pero el futuro del dax sigue abierto a esas horas y yo me he guiado por este.
> 
> Sorry, es que el futuro del ibex si que cierra a las 17:30



Me edité a mí mismo y puse 17:30. Nada de sorry. 
Faltaría "plus", soy abogado y de leerte empiezo a entender y a ampliar conocimientos en algunas cosas que antes ni me paraba a pensar en ellas.
Dicen que el saber no ocupa lugar. Hay comentarios que enriquecen, y los tuyos son uno de ellos. Aunque te equivoques, todas las previsiones son defendibles en derecho si son argumentadas. Y tus previsiones tienen su fundamento, aunque alguna vez sean erróneos.
Saludos.


----------



## Misterio (27 Oct 2008)

TYRELL dijo:


> ING GROEP (INGA.AS) | Cotización en bolsa - Yahoo! Finanzas



Ya se han gastado los 10.000 millones por lo que veo.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> La verdad es que hoy es un rally .... la verdad es que la semana se presenta alcista aunque visto el poco efecto del anuncio de la bajada de tipos no se a que atenerme...
> 
> *PD. Si alguien del foro se siente ofendido por mi firma...estoy dispuesto a quitarla...no la puse por el Che en si..si no por su frase sobre el capitalismo..*



Despues de ver cagarros y otras fotos de mayor calado por doquier, tu foto es lo mas light que he visto.


----------



## TYRELL (27 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Ya se han gastado los 10.000 millones por lo que veo.



Anatema. Herejía.


----------



## koteinside (27 Oct 2008)

Media horita para el cierre, y estamos a -3,60%, me imagino que quedaremos en -2,75% por eso de darle el ultimo arreon, aunque estamos en una epoca que no hay dios que acierte.

Por cierto, felicidades por el curro peterpan!!


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

Parece que dentro de unos minutos vamos a pararnos a respirar un poco después de tanta subida, están cerrando el gap de apertura y creo que vamos a rebotar un poquito ahí.

edito: evidentemente hablo del eurostoxx, con el Ibex no se pueden hacer estas cosas.


----------



## explorador (27 Oct 2008)

menudo sprint final que ha hecho Alemania


----------



## chameleon (27 Oct 2008)

Ya está, el rebote ha empezado, dow su be casi un 1%, el ibes se ha atrancado ahí en el -3%, Alemania sube casi un 3% !!!


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que dentro de unos minutos vamos a pararnos a respirar un poco después de tanta subida, están cerrando el gap de apertura y creo que vamos a rebotar un poquito ahí.



Si, igual algún dia aciertas... :o


Ibex 35 a las 17:15; -4,05%

8.014 puntos



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Ya está, el rebote ha empezado, dow su be casi un 1%, el ibes se ha atrancado ahí en el -3%, Alemania sube casi un 3% !!!



El eurostoxx está plano ahora mismo, ya se ha cerrado el gap.


----------



## explorador (27 Oct 2008)

de nuevo comento lo de VW porque me parece alucinante, ganancia de 238 € por acción un 113%, que envidia sana me da


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Si, igual algún dia aciertas... :o
> 
> 
> Ibex 35 a las 17:11; -3,46%
> ...



Lee lo que he editado 

Al Ibex lo veo muy débil hoy, es el que menos sube de todos los índices europeos.


----------



## Locke (27 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 17:14:29 
8.048,40 -3,65

Veremos los 7 miles hoy..... 

Edito: A cuanto hemos abierto hoy a todo esto... 8200 por ahí ¿No?


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

Hale, ahora hasta el cierre, *P'abajoooo*


----------



## Locke (27 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 17:15:48 
8.029,20 -3,88

Vamos a tener un final movidito!!

Edito:
IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 17:17:19 
8.019,30 -4,00


----------



## iLuso (27 Oct 2008)

explorador dijo:


> menudo sprint final que ha hecho Alemania



No, Alemania no ha dado ningún sprint. El carrerón lo está haciendo en solitario volkswagen y claro eso condiciona mucho. Imagína lo que le pasaría al Ibex si de repente telefónica se pusiese al 180%


----------



## dillei (27 Oct 2008)

a ultima hora nadie quiere quedarse con el papel

:


----------



## técnica de hacienda (27 Oct 2008)

Yo igual me merezco un owned :o


----------



## chameleon (27 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hale, ahora hasta el cierre, *P'abajoooo*



Mulder no es por nada pero (edit: hoy a las 15:02)



Mulder dijo:


> Señores el plan de hoy se que se está cumpliendo, hemos arrancado a la baja pero ya vamos recuperando posiciones, deberíamos estar alcistas hasta el miércoles a corto plazo y aunque el miércoles se caiga un poco seguiremos subiendo hasta el fin de semana.



... ejem ¬¬


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a las 17:38; -4,11%

8009 puntos




Saludos


----------



## iLuso (27 Oct 2008)

Menuda pasada, así desvirtúa vw el DAX y el Eurostoxx

Precio	Variación Volumen	
451,00	+240,15€	9.488.028(títulos) 3.413.035.733,45( €)


----------



## Locke (27 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 17:19:09 
7.999,90 -4,23

Vaaamonos!!!

Y el soporte digievoluciona a resistencia! ¿No?


----------



## Ajoporro (27 Oct 2008)

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 7999 8007 17:19 -363 
Wall Street 8404 8408 17:19 37 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 12469.5 12471.5 17:19 -152.5 
Euro STOKK 50 2292.5 2294.5 17:19 -37.0 
Alemania 30 4341.3 4343.3 17:19 61.8 
Oro al contado 731.65 732.15 17:19 -2.80 
Fórex contado EUR/JPY 11641.6 11644.6 17:19 -260.5 


El Ibex va más de culo que San Patrás, y si se descuidan los alemanes y losamericanos nos siguen en nuestra caída.


----------



## antimulder (27 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Mulder no es por nada pero (hoy a las 13:02)
> 
> 
> 
> ... ejem ¬¬



de verdad alguien toma en serio a mulder? espero por su bien que no...


----------



## Locke (27 Oct 2008)

Y parece que aguanta:

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 17:21:24 
7.984,90 -4,41


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Mulder no es por nada pero (hoy a las 13:02)
> 
> ... ejem ¬¬



Pero esto es un rally de nada hasta el cierre, la sesión en general ha sido apertura a la baja y el resto del día al alza como vengo diciendo desde este sábado pasado.

Y otra cosa es el Ibex que se ha distanciado del resto de índices, sería interesante hacer un spread hoy a ver como ha ido, pero el yahoo finance no deja hacer spreads a un día del Ibex


----------



## chameleon (27 Oct 2008)

antimulder dijo:


> de verdad alguien toma en serio a mulder? espero por su bien que no...



JAJAJAJAJAJ un antimulder xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
por favor ¿quién ha sido? 

claro que no le tomo en serio, pero me cae bien, aunque cambie la predicción 15 veces al día.


----------



## dillei (27 Oct 2008)

Vamos, un dia alcista que te cagas, y mañana más


----------



## Jucari (27 Oct 2008)

La verdad es que esto no me lo esperaba...esta caida final refleja el miedo que hay en el parquet..nadie quiere quedarse no sea caso que a la mañana siguiente se queden sin nada.....

Ni los anuncios de bajadas de tipos lo arregla esto ya...


----------



## TIPOA (27 Oct 2008)

Buenas tardes a todos....
acabo de entrar ahora y veo que hemos recuperado algo
solo comentar que seria muy significativo que hoy cerrasemos arriba o abajo de los 8000€
si lo hacemos por arriba, a mi modo de entender, seria la mano de dios que quiere hacernos creer que eso es un soporte (cuando a estas alturas ya no es nada, ni lo era)


----------



## mmm (27 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Bueno...viendo que un forero me acusa de asesino por llevar una firma respetable como todas las demas....ya que yo respeto a todo el mundo...pido porfavor a Presi que tome medidas....
> 
> Creo que todas mis aportaciones a la comunidad han sido ejemplares, intentando poner mi granito de arena al conocimiento de este hilo como de otros del foro, dicho esto no tengo porque continuar una discusión absolutamnete inútil con alguien asín o sea que sigamos con lo nuestro que es el IBEX y para lo que se creo este hilo...no para difamar o acusar a otras personas....
> 
> Jucari Dixit..



No la quites, que no es más que la pura realidad. No sólo eso: es que el discurso único ya lo tenemos de sobra en la tv, la radio, los periódicos, las vallas publicitarias....

Uno que te apoya, como no puedo más que apoyar al Ché. El asesino es, sí señor, el capitalismo. El Ché de asesino tiene lo que yo de bombero torero.


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJ un antimulder xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> por favor ¿quién ha sido?
> 
> claro que no le tomo en serio, pero me cae bien, aunque cambie la predicción 15 veces al día.



Bueno eso era hace unos días porque los leoncios se las arreglaron para marearme, pero ahora creo que lo tengo más claro, desde el sábado no he hecho ningún cambio en mi análisis y hoy ha salido todo como yo quería que saliera.

Mañana tendremos gap de salida al alza o tal vez salida plana, pero de ahí empezaremos a subir sin parar, mañana toca acabar en verde.


----------



## Locke (27 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos....
> acabo de entrar ahora y veo que hemos recuperado algo
> solo comentar que seria muy significativo que hoy cerrasemos arriba o abajo de los 8000€
> si lo hacemos por arriba, a mi modo de entender, seria la mano de dios que quiere hacernos creer que eso es un soporte (cuando a estas alturas ya no es nada, ni lo era)




IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 17:26:30 
8.008,20 -4,13

Se da la vuelta


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero esto es un rally de nada hasta el cierre, la sesión en general ha sido apertura a la baja y el resto del día al alza como vengo diciendo desde este sábado pasado.
> 
> Y otra cosa es el Ibex que se ha distanciado del resto de índices, sería interesante hacer un spread hoy a ver como ha ido, pero el yahoo finance no deja hacer spreads a un día del Ibex



¿Alcista no es acabar por encima del valor inicial de la apertura ?


----------



## arrhenius (27 Oct 2008)

antimulder dijo:


> de verdad alguien toma en serio a mulder? espero por su bien que no...



yo si, suele acertar con el sentimiento contrario ese.. osea, hay que hacer lo contrario de lo que diga mulder


----------



## euriborde (27 Oct 2008)

Volkswagen sube un 190% y distorsiona la cotización del Dax 30 alemán - 27/10/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Locke (27 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 17:30:30 
8.002,80 -4,19

El resultado final es a las 17:35 ¿Verdad?


----------



## técnica de hacienda (27 Oct 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> ¿Estabas todavía en mapfre?:



no, en otra que compre el viernes:o, pero no he dicho cual es. Es que ayer un forero me dijo que pondria las iniciales para a las 17.30 hacerme la ola o un owned:


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2008)

Noticia de los USA

El ritmo de venta de casas nuevas en EE.UU. subió un 2,7% en septiembre - Yahoo! Finanzas

27 de octubre de 2008, 17h15 
*El ritmo de venta de casas nuevas en EE.UU. subió un 2,7% en septiembre *

Washington, 27 oct (EFE).- El ritmo de venta de viviendas nuevas subió un 2,7 por ciento en septiembre y se ubicó en 464.000 unidades anuales, en parte como resultado de la caída de los precios en medio de la turbulencia financiera, informó hoy el Departamento de


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Alcista no es acabar por encima del valor inicial de la apertura ?



Si y no, yo ya hace mucho que no fijo en los valores de apertura y cierres oficiales, sino que estudio el momento donde cambiamos de bajistas a alcistas (y viceversa) y hacemos un recorrido largo a partir de ahí, hoy ese momento se ha dado al poco de abrir, pero no ha sido en la apertura, donde se ha perdido bastante.


----------



## Ajoporro (27 Oct 2008)

8.000,clavaos. Mañana se hará lo que haga WS, como siempre. Memojo ....
en 4.800 pa Febrero 2009, amargo bocado, pardiez.


----------



## Rocket (27 Oct 2008)

Hoy este hilo prometía mucho... pero finalmente no ha sido así. Ha estado lateral casi toda la sesión...


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a las 17:38; -4,11%

8009 puntos




Saludos


----------



## arrhenius (27 Oct 2008)

técnica de hacienda dijo:


> no, en otra que compre el viernes:o, pero no he dicho cual es. Es que ayer un forero me dijo que pondria las iniciales para a las 17.30 hacerme la ola o un owned:



Hombre, veo que eres del norte, de La Rioja quizá?


----------



## arrhenius (27 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Ibex 35 a las 17:38; -4,11%
> 
> 8009 puntos
> 
> ...



Tonuel, no hace falta que pongas letras tan grandes, como si hubiera bajado mucho, que un 4% es una mierda


----------



## técnica de hacienda (27 Oct 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> Hombre, veo que eres del norte, de La Rioja quizá?



Mas o menos


----------



## iLuso (27 Oct 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> Tonuel, no hace falta que pongas letras tan grandes, como si hubiera bajado mucho, que un 4% es una mierda



 El 4% de bajada es una mierda  

Que mal acostumbrados que estamos últimamente....


----------



## perroleo (27 Oct 2008)

JAJAJAJA Huele que apesta!!!!! TONGO!!! TONGO!!!! 
Pero que clase de subnormales se suponen que comprarn justo antes del cierrre con una tendencia claramente bajista??!!!


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> Tonuel, no hace falta que pongas letras tan grandes, como si hubiera bajado mucho, que un 4% es una mierda



Si, la verdad es que es una mierda... 

Tomo nota... si cae del 0% al 5% le pondré tamaño 6 y si es del 5% al 10% le pondré tamaño 7... 



Saludos


----------



## Castrón (27 Oct 2008)

se examinaba para negro y lo catearon, mejor suerte la proxima vez


----------



## TYRELL (27 Oct 2008)

La que va, de puta madre....


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

El rally del final ha sido claro, pocos se quieren quedar abiertos con la que cae. El que haya aprovechado la pequeña subida de hoy post-apertura, enhorabuena y el que venía abierto desde el viernes mejor que espere al final de mañana para cerrarse.


----------



## arrhenius (27 Oct 2008)

técnica de hacienda dijo:


> Mas o menos



soy de allí y toda mi familia utiliza mal el condicional "pondría", cuando deberian utilizar el subjuntivo imperfecto "pusiera o pusiese" .


Creo que solo se da en Navarra y la Rioja, aunque no estoy seguro.


PD : no soy un taliban ortografico, de hecho yo no pongo ni una puta tilde, y tantos años en madrid me han ehcho leista (solo en algunos casos, procuro quitarmelo)


----------



## ronald29780 (27 Oct 2008)

euriborde dijo:


> Volkswagen sube un 190% y distorsiona la cotización del Dax 30 alemán - 27/10/08 - elEconomista.es



No es para nada, pero cuando la bonanza sudamericana, a través de SAN, BBVA y TEL, distorsionaba el IBEX, 

¿Tambien han escrito articulos esta gente?

Os ahorro tambien la consulta. VW pondera con un 5,88% en el Dax...


----------



## ronald29780 (27 Oct 2008)

Ya que estamos:

VW distorsiona tambien el S&P 500.

Ahora sube un 0,80% a 883,77 pts.


----------



## Castrón (27 Oct 2008)

minimo de hoy 7.737,20 ya me direis donde coño esta el tal soporte de los ocho mil porque parece que se lo van a follar en cuanto quieran


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> El rally del final ha sido claro, pocos se quieren quedar abiertos con la que cae. El que haya aprovechado la pequeña subida de hoy post-apertura, enhorabuena y el que venía abierto desde el viernes mejor que espere al final de mañana para cerrarse.



¿Y cuales son tus pronosticos para el resto de la semana?. Ya tengo distorsión con los agueros, y sólo es Lunes.


----------



## técnica de hacienda (27 Oct 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> soy de allí y toda mi familia utiliza mal el condicional "pondría", cuando deberian utilizar el subjuntivo imperfecto "pusiera o pusiese" .
> 
> 
> Creo que solo se da en Navarra y la Rioja, aunque no estoy seguro.
> ...



Te lo agradezco, intentaré corregirlo, entre otras muchas cosas. 
También se da en Cantabria


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (27 Oct 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> Tonuel, no hace falta que pongas letras tan grandes, como si hubiera bajado mucho, que un 4% es una mierda



Reflexión: como está el patio para que bajar un 4% ( dia si, y dia también ) nos parezca una mierda...:. Pero es verdad: si las bajadas no superan el 6-7 es que no son noticia


----------



## TIPOA (27 Oct 2008)

Castrón dijo:


> minimo de hoy 7.737,20 ya me direis donde coño esta el tal soporte de los ocho mil porque parece que se lo van a follar en cuanto quieran




ahora mismo NO HAY SOPORTE en los 8000, solo psicologico y por eso lo han dejado ahi,.... a esperas de que los Yankess sean capaces de algo y esperas un rebote , pero es puro humo
logico que los cuidadores hagan algo, si lo hubiesen dejado en los 7950, osea por debajo del numero redondo psicologico, daria pie a que si el DJ no acaba en verde, mañana se iria a por los 7500 otra vez...

ahora ni dios sabe donde hay soportes, unicamente se puede ver (y no nosotros) donde coño estan los stops....


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Oct 2008)

John A. Griffin comunica posición corta 
sobre bkt, casi el 1%, ojo


----------



## dkd (27 Oct 2008)

Sylar dijo:


> Si leo bien este grafico, el pico fue en 1929 = 2007, y ahora estariamos en 1930, ¿no?



Has observado bien.


----------



## dkd (27 Oct 2008)

Sylar dijo:


> Si leo bien este grafico, el pico fue en 1929 = 2007, y ahora estariamos en 1930, ¿no?



Has observado bien.


----------



## Castrón (27 Oct 2008)

estamos en 1930? rapido, hay que avisar al mundo de lo de hitler

o sino no, mira, que se jodan


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2008)

dkd dijo:


> Has observado bien.



¿Esto que es?, Regreso al Futuro, me veo con mi modem y el 486 posteando por aqui


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> La verdad es que esto no me lo esperaba...esta caida final refleja el miedo que hay en el parquet..nadie quiere quedarse no sea caso que a la mañana siguiente se queden sin nada.....
> 
> Ni los anuncios de bajadas de tipos lo arregla esto ya...




No es eso.

Los grandes fondos están deshaciendo posiciones, y operan al final cuando hay volumen. Vamos a seguir teniendo "finales fantásticos" de estos...


----------



## luisfernando (27 Oct 2008)

he vuelto mulder, si no es adecuado el foro para hablar de los que dominan el ibex 35 el dow el sp y demas entonces esque deliras
os gusta que ellos dominen y sigan dominando, ese es el problema, la culpa no la tienen ellos del todo, la teneis los demas que seguiis respetando el orden y obedeciendo las leyes esclavizadoras que os ponen.
ellos para ti y para la sociedad sois como moscas, que nada mas pediis y no dais nada a cambio, eso es lo que piensan ellos, y nosotros seguimos lamiendoles los pies, porque tenemos que obedecer a los "dioses" fockefeller y compañia.
y si es un lugar adecuado, pues hay muchisimas personas que entran en esta seccion, y tendra que saber quien manda y quien domina


----------



## fmartin (27 Oct 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Esto que es?, Regreso al Futuro, me veo con mi modem y el 486 posteando por aqui



Alguna vez me ha dado por pensar que, al igual que podemos ir a retroceso en las comunicaciones por falta de petróleo, también podemos dar un paso atrás en las telecomunicaciones y volver a sistemas más sencillos y más grandes por lo del coltran.


Acojona.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> John A. Griffin comunica posición corta
> sobre bkt, casi el 1%, ojo



Gracias Azku.

¿Abrimos un hilo para los cortos declarados a la CNMV? (nos van a fusilar el resto del foro...)


----------



## luisfernando (27 Oct 2008)

guala!!! mirad mi post que os voy a poner en la principal, sobre todo te lo dedico ati mulder


----------



## TocahuevoS (27 Oct 2008)

Futuros por debajo de 8000 señores


----------



## ronald29780 (27 Oct 2008)

Ya que no hay grandes novedades de la bolsa americana, aporto el dato del VIX de hoy: Ha bajado a 72,95 (cualquiera que sea su unidad).

El S&P pierde ahora un 0,41% y parece que no haya muchos movimientos hoy.


----------



## chameleon (27 Oct 2008)

vaya chorrada la comparación de gráficos con el 29
el gráfico de ahora puede encajar donde nos dé la gana, sobre todo si empezamos a modificar anchura/altura. que pesados con los grafiquitos


----------



## Alexandros (27 Oct 2008)

Menudo ostión en el Dow que se está dando este valor: 

Telefonica De Argentina S A *-26.73%*

Como se nota que el indice está en verde. Tranquilos, en breves volvemos a bajar.


----------



## Starkiller (27 Oct 2008)

TocahuevoS dijo:


> Futuros por debajo de 8000 señores



Anda ahí, ahi... tonteando.

Pero es que Fall Street también esta cayendo, asique normal. Si al final cae lo suficiente, mañana abriremos con gap por debajo de 8000, casi fijo.


----------



## Misterio (27 Oct 2008)

USA esta plano, ha estado moviéndose entre 895 y 855, queda una semana para las elecciones parece que lo quieren aguantar y luego ya veremos.

A ver esta noche el Nikkei. Argentina baja más del 4%.


----------



## TocahuevoS (27 Oct 2008)

Aguantar qué? Si eso llevamos un mes oyéndolo y cada dos por tres pega una caída histórica. No creo que las elecciones supongan un freno, para nada. Está en 8000 puntos a pocos días de las elecciones, cayendo día sí día también.


----------



## ronald29780 (27 Oct 2008)

Ahora hay un poco de movimiento, nos estamos acercando a las 3 de la tarde...


----------



## Jucari (27 Oct 2008)

La gráfica del DJ parece el Himalaya...


----------



## Builder (27 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Gracias Azku.
> 
> ¿Abrimos un hilo para los cortos declarados a la CNMV? (nos van a fusilar el resto del foro...)



Pues a mí me parece buena idea.
Y sí, buen scoop Azku.


----------



## Builder (27 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> La gráfica del DJ parece el Himalaya...



Están intentando mantenerlo a toda costa en el nivel, lo que unos empujan abajo, los otros lo remontan después. Y así vamos pasando la tarde


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Ahora hay un poco de movimiento, nos estamos acercando a las 3 de la tarde...



Ya s'ha despertao Paulson de la siesta?


----------



## ronald29780 (27 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ya s'ha despertao Paulson de la siesta?



Parece que no hay mucho movimiento. A esperarse la subasta.

A los que vean el Himalaya:

Creo que hoy han puesto una escala más fina que otros dias...


----------



## Builder (27 Oct 2008)

Yo no es por hacer sangre, pero espero que quienes se metieron en SAN el viernes aprovechen el rebote para salir por patas y no se confíen. Como ni los gráficos ni las chapas sirven, ahí va una foto:







No dejen que les ponga la garra encima


----------



## Misterio (27 Oct 2008)

Argentina un 5%, el índice ya esta en 844, que raro que no hay un hilo con Cuidado con Argentina..


----------



## tinti (27 Oct 2008)

que esta ayudando al euro a recuperarse?
saludos


----------



## ronald29780 (27 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Argentina un 5%, el índice ya esta en 844, que raro que no hay un hilo con Cuidado con Argentina..





Los hilos de "Cuidado con..." se suele abrir a raiz de una noticia o sea, de una novedad.

¿Hay algo nuevo en Argentina desde el último corralito?


----------



## ronald29780 (27 Oct 2008)

Parece que nos estamos acercandonos a minimos intradia... 

863.44


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Gracias, Mulder, has conseguido que una furtiva lágrima recorra mi mejilla, has dicho la palabra clave que resumen mis superelaboradas predicciones bursátiles : *P'ABAJOOOOOO!!!*
> 
> snif, snif...



Es que es una palabra muy rotunda y determinada, vamos que expresa muchas cosas con solo decirla y además solo teniendo un significado.

Pero cuidado que me rebelo, mañana vamos a ir *P'Arriba*


----------



## Misterio (27 Oct 2008)

jur jur final de sesión y en mínimos.


----------



## sicran (27 Oct 2008)

Vaya bajón está pegando el Dow en el último minuto de partido!

Dow	-165.67	-1.98%	8,213.28
NASDAQ	-39.66	-2.56%	1,512.37
S&P	-23.21	-2.65%	853.56


----------



## Misterio (27 Oct 2008)

Acaba de petar el soporte de 850.


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

Recomiendo largos por encima del 871.50 del mini-SP, con objetivo 927.50, que se alcanzaría seguramente antes del final de esta semana. 

Son 56 puntos a 50$ por punto y ahora la conversión euro/dólar empieza a favorecer al dólar.


----------



## sicran (27 Oct 2008)

Dow	-204.22	-2.44%	8,174.73
NASDAQ	-45.58	-2.94%	1,506.45
S&P	-27.62	-3.15%	849.15


----------



## percebe (27 Oct 2008)

Pues yo recomiendo vender,hasta las cacerolas que regalan con la apertura de una cuenta.


----------



## Jucari (27 Oct 2008)

Me caguen la!!!!!...y me he perdido el final apoteósico....si solo me he ido 30 minutos caramba.....el S&P perdiendo los 850....PELIGROSO PELIGROSO....


----------



## Misterio (27 Oct 2008)

Hoy Paulson se levantó de la siesta para vender.

A ver que hacen los japos esta noche, Argentina de mientras -5.6%


----------



## Tupper (27 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Es que es una palabra muy rotunda y determinada, vamos que expresa muchas cosas con solo decirla y además solo teniendo un significado.
> 
> Pero cuidado que me rebelo, mañana vamos a ir *P'Arriba*



Mulder hijo no te aburres? Yo ya he perdido la cuenta del número de owneds que llevas ya.


----------



## CALIXTO (27 Oct 2008)

Estais viendo los futuros de USA y ejpanioles?


----------



## Locke (27 Oct 2008)

Acabo de llegar... ¿Ya se ha acabado el partido? ¿Como han quedao? ¿Algún penalti de Paulson, o la mano de dios?

Saludos!


----------



## Jucari (27 Oct 2008)

Mmmmm...me estoy pensando muy seriamente coger unos SAN para ponerme corto....es que me llama....joder parezco Jeckill y Mr Hide.....que si que no....


----------



## sicran (27 Oct 2008)

Pues, según la página Dow Jones Industrial Average, DJI, DJIA - CNNMoney.com , ha quedado así:

Dow	-203.18	-2.42%	8,175.77
NASDAQ	-46.13	-2.97%	1,505.90
S&P	-27.85	-3.18%	848.92

Caída en picado los últimos 10 minutos.


----------



## percebe (27 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Mmmmm...me estoy pensando muy seriamente coger unos SAN para ponerme corto....es que me llama....joder parezco Jeckill y Mr Hide.....que si que no....



Estan a 6,87 y el minimo marco 6,31 . Yo pense meterme hace una semana cuando estaban a 8,70 mira si hubiera palmado pasta, ademas con el cierre del dow hoy no esta el horno pa bollos.


----------



## Jucari (27 Oct 2008)

percebe dijo:


> Estan a 6,87 y el minimo marco 6,31 . Yo pense meterme hace una semana cuando estaban a 8,70 mira si hubiera palmado pasta, ademas con el cierre del dow hoy no esta el horno pa bollos.



La verdad es que lo que me echa "pa atras" es este cierre de WS... y los futuros no te digo nada.... es una loteria....


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Mmmmm...me estoy pensando muy seriamente coger unos SAN para ponerme corto....es que me llama....joder parezco Jeckill y Mr Hide.....que si que no....



Si alguien tiene dinero y cojones lo que toca son los warrants put sobre algún valor que tenga que pegársela todavia más... :o



Saludos


----------



## Locke (27 Oct 2008)

El S&P ha perdido los 850!!! 

Hay que reconocer que con rebotes o sin rebotes, nos vamos al abismo, eso si, poquito a poquito..... Con calma, que hay que disfrutar del espectáculo. 

A ver que tal va el resto de la semana, pero me da a mi que vamos a acabar hasta los huevos de palomitas... Si es que no puede ser sano tanta palomita coño!


----------



## percebe (27 Oct 2008)

Alguien sabe ,porque los futuros han estado parados. hasta ahora,que empieza el movimiento?


----------



## luckybastardo (27 Oct 2008)

todo esta muy barato, ¿cuanto mas caeran?, habiendo depreciado el 50% ¿sera el tope?


----------



## Locke (27 Oct 2008)

A todo esto... ¿El VIX que horario tiene? Ahora mismo veo que sube un 1.18% y se sitúa en 80.06.

Según Yahoo finance.


----------



## perroleo (27 Oct 2008)

luckybastardo dijo:


> todo esta muy barato, ¿cuanto mas caeran?, habiendo depreciado el 50% ¿sera el tope?



Lo vengo leyendo pr todos lados: NO HAY SUELO.

Vosotros mismos, pero no creo que sea momento para meterse. De hecho creo que es momento de salir, el que se mete solo es para pagar a los que salen.


----------



## perroleo (27 Oct 2008)

Los futuros del IBEX perdieron completametne los 8000 ahora están a 7828. A ver a cuanto están mañana, cuando me levante. 
Muchos esperabais un rebote, yo diria que fue hoy, mañana mucho más abajo. Me juego el owned.


----------



## un marronazo (27 Oct 2008)

a ver que alguien me lo aclare, he leido esto en un foro, esto va de mal en peor 

10-27-2008, 03:31 PM
Cyclist 
Member

Join Date: Oct 2006
Posts: 3,514

Eastern Europe's credit market evaporating.this could start to impact 
the Euro and spread tonight to Asia coming right back at the doorstep of Euroland.This could start to build up to a crash.The Fed will have their helmets out tomorrow morning.This credit evaporation will now migrate like a virus,it could stop all commercial transactions.We will see what tomorrow brings.Stopped out of HGU and HEU.


----------



## El_Presi (27 Oct 2008)

los fututos del DAX se han dado la vuelta, de subir casi un 1% a perderlo.


----------



## nief (27 Oct 2008)

YO estoy acojonao, es que ni dios tiene ni idea de lo que va a pasar, porque nunca ha pasado!!

Pero de todo lo que esta pasando a que parece que no se notan los efectos? pero yo creo, vamos estoy seguro, de que esto nos va a golpear en las narices de una forma que ni nos imaginamos...


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2008)

nief dijo:


> YO estoy acojonao, es que ni dios tiene ni idea de lo que va a pasar, porque nunca ha pasado!!
> 
> Pero de todo lo que esta pasando a que parece que no se notan los efectos? pero yo creo, vamos estoy seguro, de que esto nos va a golpear en las narices de una forma que ni nos imaginamos...



Esperate y preguntamos , Mulder, ¿qué hacemos mañana?, ¿seguimos alcistas o nos mantenemos?


----------



## El_Presi (27 Oct 2008)

nief dijo:


> YO estoy acojonao, es que ni dios tiene ni idea de lo que va a pasar, porque nunca ha pasado!!
> 
> Pero de todo lo que esta pasando a que parece que no se notan los efectos? pero yo creo, vamos estoy seguro, de que esto nos va a golpear en las narices de una forma que ni nos imaginamos...



en mi empresa estamos recortando gastos a marchas forzadas, el año 2009 la religión oficial va a ser el lonchafinismo a todos los niveles.


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Oct 2008)

A medio plazo la economia USA es totalmente insostenible con ese cambio EUR/USD, cualquier analista o empresario lo puede ver, no se como no dicen nada sobre esto.

Demasiados factores de golpe.


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ud pevió agotamiento por pánico mayoritario, y se apuntó a subidas.



No señor, mi análisis va más allá de ver 'agotamientos de pánico', yo no me baso en indicadores como sobreventas o estocásticos, eso se lo dejo con mucho gusto a los novatos.

Lo mio se basa en leer correctamente el volumen y alguna cosilla más. Este me dice que la semana será algo turbulenta pero que subiremos al final. Yo para mañana aun veo subidas y el miedo de este hilo me lo tomo como indicador de sentimiento contrario, yo espero que mañana subamos a todo trapo, lo que curiosamente nos dejará el sentimiento contrario de que el día miércoles se seguirá subiendo cuando lo más probable es que bajemos 

Si, ya sé que es complicado.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2008)

Que ostiazo de AIG hoy , ¿no?. 

AIG American International Group In 1.35 *-20.59% *


----------



## dillei (27 Oct 2008)

eres un flipadooooo


----------



## fairplay (27 Oct 2008)

Pues los futuros siguen pabajo y dejan el ibex sobre los 7800, como no haya un milagro esta madrugada


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2008)

Estaba fijándome ahora mismo en el gráfico del stoxx y he descubierto un par de cosas:

- La bajada de esta tarde desde el cierre de europa ha sido sin el más mínimo volumen.
- Hoy no ha aparecido la señal de cambio de tendencia.

Consecuencia: La bajada de esta tarde ha sido más falsa que un euro de cartón.

Esto me reafirma en que mañana vamos a subir, pero claro, hay que asustar al personal para que se crean que no se consigue rebotar y que no entren todos en tromba, ya habrá tiempo de avisar cuando estemos en lo más alto para que se apunte la borregada.

Mañana lo veremos.

Edito: esto sigue sin referirse al Ibex, a este hay que darle de comer aparte como a los niños revoltosos.


----------



## chollero (27 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Estaba fijándome ahora mismo en el gráfico del stoxx y he descubierto un par de cosas:
> 
> - La bajada de esta tarde desde el cierre de europa ha sido sin el más mínimo volumen.
> - Hoy no ha aparecido la señal de cambio de tendencia.
> ...



Pues yo llevo la contraria a mulder, mañana mas de lo mismo pabajoo


----------



## tiogilito888 (27 Oct 2008)

27 de las empresas del IBEX-35 pierden el 50% o más del precio en máximos...

Los pisos se están portando mejor...¿no?. La rentabilidad por alquiler superará, con mucho, a los dividendos futuros...

Invertia.com - CUADRO CAÍDA DEL IBEX EN DOS AÑOS


----------



## Gotterdamerung (27 Oct 2008)

.............................


----------



## El_Presi (27 Oct 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> 27 de las empresas del IBEX-35 pierden el 50% o más del precio en máximos...
> 
> Los pisos se están portando mejor...¿no?. La rentabilidad por alquiler superará, con mucho, a los dividendos futuros...
> 
> Invertia.com - CUADRO CAÍDA DEL IBEX EN DOS AÑOS



la economía real va por detrás de la financiera y tú lo sabes, que no eres como el resto de trollacos incultos que pupulan por el foro


----------



## dabuti (27 Oct 2008)

Futuros -2,6% 11:30PM


----------



## Ajoporro (27 Oct 2008)

Pero, ¿ alguien tiene alguna esperanza de que el ibex deje de bajar hasta la primavera ?. Ahora está descontando el crack, la crisis financiera. Dentro de unas semanas descontará el ostiazo que se van a pegar en el balance de final de año y para primeros de año descontará que estaremos de lleno en plena recesión económica y no habrá un duro pa meterlo en la bolsa, el mercado se habrá quedado sin pringaos solventes. Yo no meto un duro en la bolsa hasta Marzo o Abril del 2.009 y, para entonces, deberá estar el Ibex por debajo de 6.000 y, estoy seguro, que al principio empezaré perdiendo, lo normal es que se mantenga lateral o ligeramente bajista hasta Octubre y que llegue a los 4.800 - 4.600, entonces, parriba, parriba. Al Ibex le queda un huevo que descontar aún y los hispanos semos duros de mollera, como alguien dijo en otro hilo, nos creemos que la bolsa suba un 300%, pero nos negamos a creer que baje un 66%, pero un anno non é un seccolo, pasa rápido, pasa cagando leches. La recesión será otra historia pa no dormir, últimamente todo el mundo me habla de la crisis, como si fuera una amiga común, aún recuerdo aquellos días, no tan lejanos, en los que les hablaba de que venía la crisis y me miraban de arriba abajo, como si fuera un predicador chiflado anunciando el apocalipsis, ahora que no tengo ganas de hablar de la crisis, todo el mundo me saca el tema, no sus preocupeis tan pronto, les digo yo, la cosa se pondrá muncho pior, ahora sí se lo creen.


----------



## tonuel (28 Oct 2008)

Si tuviera cojones apostaba por los warrants put... ¿nadie se anima? 



Saludos


----------



## Plusvalias-al-42% (28 Oct 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> 27 de las empresas del IBEX-35 pierden el 50% o más del precio en máximos...
> 
> Los pisos se están portando mejor...¿no?. La rentabilidad por alquiler superará, con mucho, a los dividendos futuros...
> 
> Invertia.com - CUADRO CAÍDA DEL IBEX EN DOS AÑOS



....sí.....y las empresas inmobiliarias....¿cuánto han perdido?....¿entre el 80% y el 95% quizás?.


----------



## Builder (28 Oct 2008)

En NZ empiezan palmando: *-2.27%*
Los futuros del Nikkei tambien *PABAJO!!!*

Y los del Ibex, y los del SP500... todo *PABAJO!!!*

Ah, y enhorabuena peterpan!


----------



## sicran (28 Oct 2008)

Dónde se pueden ver los futuros del nikkei? Y la bolsa de australia?

Gracias .


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (28 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> No señor, mi análisis va más allá de ver 'agotamientos de pánico', yo no me baso en indicadores como sobreventas o estocásticos, eso se lo dejo con mucho gusto a los novatos.
> 
> Lo mio se basa en leer correctamente el volumen y alguna cosilla más. Este me dice que la semana será algo turbulenta pero que subiremos al final. Yo para mañana aun veo subidas y el miedo de este hilo me lo tomo como indicador de sentimiento contrario, yo espero que mañana subamos a todo trapo, lo que curiosamente nos dejará el sentimiento contrario de que el día miércoles se seguirá subiendo cuando lo más probable es que bajemos
> 
> Si, ya sé que es complicado.



Le he podido leer en multitud de ocasiones que toma el sentimiento general de este hilo como indicador de sentimiento contrario.

En mi opinión si verdaderamente lo hace así está cometiendo un error, comparable a realizar una encuesta de intención de voto a la salida de un mitin. No está escogiendo un universo objetivo y representativo de la realidad, ni como inversores, ni como sociedad.

La inmensa mayoría de los que postean aquí tienen prejuicios previos con respecto a lo que va a hacer la bolsa, y muy raramente los verás alcistas. En todo caso, y me incluyo, nos limitamos a reaccionar ante noticias ya dadas, a toro pasado, en definitiva. Además muchos de nosotros ni nos jugamos dinero en bolsa ni somos entendidos.

Si de verdad fuéramos una muestra a tener en cuenta como indicador de sentimiento contrario la bolsa no sólo habría llegado ya a los 17.000, sino que los hubiera superado con hogura.

Lo cual no quita que aprecie mucho sus escritos, muy bien fundamentados. Da gusto aprender de usted.


----------



## Nico (28 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> La verdad es que hoy es un rally .... la verdad es que la semana se presenta alcista aunque visto el poco efecto del anuncio de la bajada de tipos no se a que atenerme...
> 
> PD. Si alguien del foro se siente ofendido por mi firma...estoy dispuesto a quitarla...no la puse por el Che en si..si no por su frase sobre el capitalismo..



Jucari, por si lees esto... *SACA AL ASESINO ESE DE TU FIRMA !!* :

Mucha gente tiene una "leyenda" heróica y romántica de ese hijo de puta pero, te puedo garantizar que era HITLER con un mejor agente de prensa que el original (y con menos poder obviamente).

No quiero entrar al "off topic" en este hilo pero, si has hecho la oferta por el bienestar de tus compañeros del foro, de mi parte, agradecido.

Eso si, respeto cualquier idea... no siempre es bueno andar promoviendo asesinos aunque tengan buena prensa.

===


Ah! y ya que estoy en "off" aprovecho para matar todos los pájaros de un tiro.

Peter... FELICITACIONES por tu trabajo. Es una tranquilidad para todos que consigas estabilizarte. Que sea con suerte.


----------



## sicran (28 Oct 2008)

De momento el Nikkei subiendo casi 100 puntos.


----------



## wolfy (28 Oct 2008)

sicran dijo:


> De momento el Nikkei subiendo casi 100 puntos.



pues ya está en casi 50 negativos, Toma montaña rusa!

Nueva Zelanda y Australia Tambien Cayendo.... Esto creo que no lo para nadie


----------



## el arquitecto (28 Oct 2008)

*el nikkei en tiempo real*


----------



## sicran (28 Oct 2008)

Cambios de 200 puntos en el Nikkei en apenas 3 o 4 minutos....
Ahora mismo:

9:35
7,049.42 - 113.48

A punto de meterse en los 6000....y si no me equivoco hace un mes estaban por los 12.000 :O.


----------



## tramperoloco (28 Oct 2008)

¿ Veremos los 5000 en el IBex antes o después de Navidad ? . Yo creo que será en invierno , para darle un toque más tristísimo a la situación. Me estoy imaginando largas colas de desempleados y personas en comedores sociales con sus abrigos mientras nieva. Tristísimo .


----------



## sicran (28 Oct 2008)

12:05 - Stocks: Nikkei Briefly Falls Below 7,000 For 1st Time Since '82

El nikkei tocando valores de 1982...


----------



## elfeo (28 Oct 2008)

El_Presi el 15.01.08 dijo:


> luego cuando suba la bolsa a lo bestía acordaros de abrir el hilo, y no será un día muy lejano.



¿ cuando es no muy lejano para ti ?


----------



## El_Presi (28 Oct 2008)

elfeo dijo:


> ¿ cuando es no muy lejano para ti ?



desde ese día han habido muchas subidas bestias, hoy puede ser una de ellas


----------



## Realquilado (28 Oct 2008)

Je,je
Owned al Presi... eso si, tiene razon que a ver si cuando la bolsa sube tambien nos acordamos del hilo del IBEX...


----------



## Misterio (28 Oct 2008)

Subidón del Nikkei hoy toca rebote por lo que se ve.


----------



## ronald29780 (28 Oct 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> la economía real va por detrás de la financiera y tú lo sabes, que no eres como el resto de trollacos incultos que pupulan por el foro



Jajajajaja.

PD:

Hoy vas a ver el rebote anunciado para ayer....


----------



## El_Presi (28 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Jajajajaja.
> 
> PD:
> 
> Hoy vas a ver el rebote anunciado para ayer....



yo no sé de bolsa (al igual que casi todos los que postean en este hilo  ), pero lo del rebote que dije ayer me refería a la semana completa por haber reunión de la FED, el posible PIB maquillado de EEUU, el resultado del Santander, etc...


----------



## El_Presi (28 Oct 2008)

Fuerte rebote del Nikkei
07:04

El príncipal índice de la bolsa japonesa levanta cabeza tras cerrar la sesión de ayer en mínimos históricos. Cierra la sesión de la tarde en Tokio con un alza de 459 puntos, o un 6,4%, a 7.621,9.


----------



## tonuel (28 Oct 2008)

Aunque parezca que hoy va a subir porque Trichi está flojeando... al final se desmoronará como un azucarillo... 


-10%




Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Oct 2008)

ya tengo la caña de pescar preparada 

en poco tiempo dueño de alguna del ibex por el precio de una cafe :


----------



## El río de la vida (28 Oct 2008)

Lo que va a haber es mucha gente "rebotada". Ya veremos los volúmenes. Esto solo sirve para que algún despistado suelte. No hay cambio de tendencia y el panorama de fondo es más que sombrío. El más listo abrirá cortos en la zona alta del posible rebote.


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2008)

A los buenos días, veo que hemos arrancado fuerte hoy.



El río de la vida dijo:


> Lo que va a haber es mucha gente "rebotada". Ya veremos los volúmenes. Esto solo sirve para que algún despistado suelte. No hay cambio de tendencia y el panorama de fondo es más que sombrío. El más listo abrirá cortos en la zona alta del posible rebote.



Eso ya lo sabe todo el mundo, la crisis no se acaba porque hoy se suba, el asunto es saber donde está ese nivel alto para meterse corto.

Yo tengo una idea de por donde puede estar


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2008)

Durante la mañana es posible que bajemos un poco para ir a cerrar el gap de apertura y a partir de ahí volveremos a subir, yo hoy creía que era un buen día para ponerse largo desde el primer momento, pero la subida del nikkei ya viene descontada en la apertura, así que vamos a divagar un rato hacia abajo para luego rebotar.

Los americanos es probable que también arranquen fuerte, aunque ellos también van descontando cosas en el overnight y hoy no creo que los cierren, como el otro día.

Ahora lo veremos.


----------



## Jucari (28 Oct 2008)

Me voy a tirar de los pelos!!!!!!.....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2008)

Parece que no tiene muchas ganas de rebotar el IBEX... El Dax por ejemplo sube el doble, y el EUROSTOXX más...

Saludos....


----------



## ertitoagus (28 Oct 2008)

me parece que estamos empezando a ver claramente en el ibex los primeros síntomas de los que se lleva hablando bastante por el foro, que la petada subprime hispana llevaba un añito de retraso con respecto a la de usa.

Veremos que aquí se cae más cuando hay caida libre, y que no se rebota tanto cuando cambian tercios.


Ya sabeis lo que toca.....


----------



## tinti (28 Oct 2008)

buenos días.
saludos


----------



## dillei (28 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Durante la mañana es posible que bajemos un poco para ir a cerrar el gap de apertura y a partir de ahí volveremos a subir, yo hoy creía que era un buen día para ponerse largo desde el primer momento, pero la subida del nikkei ya viene descontada en la apertura, así que vamos a divagar un rato hacia abajo para luego rebotar.



Oye que bien

Parece que va a hacer justo lo contrario


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2008)

Es cierto, a diferencia del fuerte arranque del resto de Europa, el ibex ha abierto bastante plano. De todas formas creo que hoy acabaremos todos verdes, hasta el niño tonto.


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Oye que bien
> 
> Parece que va a hacer justo lo contrario



Pues de eso se trata, de que parece una cosa y luego hace otra. Buenas oportunidades para comprar barato y vender caro o vender caro y comprar barato luego.

La bolsa trata de eso.


----------



## dillei (28 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues de eso se trata, de que parece una cosa y luego hace otra. Buenas oportunidades para comprar barato y vender caro o vender caro y comprar barato luego.
> 
> La bolsa trata de eso.



Muchas gracias tio, estoy aprendiendo un montón con tus conocimientos financieros

.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿veis?
> la bolsa sigue bajando, pero tendrá un suelo digo yo...
> echad un vistazo a los dividendos, por dios los de repsol van por el 9%. yo no sé si es mejor tener los ahorros en el banco, que te aseguran 100.000 eur pero sabe dios cuándo te los dan. además van a empezar a bajar los intereses de los depósitos al relajarse el interbancario, los de ing tienen hasta 31oct para aprovecharse del depósito 6%.
> 
> si el mejor momento para entrar es abajo del todo, creo que estamos cerca, no falta mucho...



Las ganancias que estan anunciando todas las empresas este año, van a cargo del dividendo del año que viene. La verdad es que el año que viene será esperpéntico los dividendos que daran comparado con el precio de las acciones...

Saludos...


----------



## jacksand (28 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Es cierto, a diferencia del fuerte arranque del resto de Europa, el ibex ha abierto bastante plano. De todas formas creo que hoy acabaremos todos verdes, hasta el niño tonto.



Vale, entonces es que baja, ?no?


----------



## Castrón (28 Oct 2008)

como ha abierto? que alguien lo ponga aunque sea en size=7


----------



## panoli (28 Oct 2008)

castrón dijo:


> como Ha Abierto? Que Alguien Lo Ponga Aunque Sea En Size=7



*8.179,90 +2,12*


----------



## Castrón (28 Oct 2008)

de puta madre hoy en el td1 ya tienen el completo, el pibex se recupera, el petroleo se va a poner en 50 dolares, crisis financiera finiquitada en dos meses y la inflacion en 2,5% a final de año, eso si, les queda una asignatura pendiente


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2008)

Jobar, menundo picado está haciendo el BSCH... de 7,47€ en apertura a 7,01€ ahora mismo...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (28 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Jobar, menundo picado está haciendo el BSCH... de 7,47€ en apertura a 7,01€ ahora mismo...
> 
> Saludos...



warrants put hamijos... es que no le haceis caso al verdadero ejperto... :o

Por cierto... hoy p'abajo... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> warrants put hamijos... es que no le haceis caso al verdadero ejperto... :o
> 
> Por cierto... hoy p'abajo...
> 
> Saludos



A mi los warrants nunca me gustaron porque dependen de la liquidez del banco que los emite y estos muchas veces no te dan la liquidez suficiente para cerrarte donde quieres, por otro lado ya sabemos como está últimamente la liquidez de los bancos.

Yo creo que es mejor operar con cfd's pero solo para intradía o para un par de días como mucho, para no tener que abonar demasiados intereses ni tener que pagar dividendos.

Mi apuesta para hoy es claramente p'arriba


----------



## davinci79 (28 Oct 2008)

¡¡¡Se acabó la crisis!!! Ya podemos dormir tranquilos.
Es el momento de invertir en bolsa, comprar un pisito y un coche, claro está, con hipoteca y préstamo de por medio. ¡¡¡ Date prisa que te lo quitan de las manos !!! 

Me la juego a que muuuuuchas personas pensarán esto cuando hoy, a diferencia de algunos días malos, SI abran los telediarios con la recuperación del IBEX, si es que llega a las 3 en positivo claro.

Carpe diem.


----------



## Paisaje (28 Oct 2008)

Pues está cayendo en picao ahora mismo. Creo que nos vamos al rojo en breve... digo al rosa.


----------



## Castrón (28 Oct 2008)

que cachondones los de bolsamadrid.es, en todo el dia de ayer no actualizaron el indice ni una puta vez, todo el dia con el cierre de anteayer pa que la gente no se asustara con el descalabro, y hoy como abre en verde ya te lo ponen, ji


----------



## tonuel (28 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi los warrants nunca me gustaron porque dependen de la liquidez del banco que los emite y estos muchas veces no te dan la liquidez suficiente para cerrarte donde quieres, por otro lado ya sabemos como está últimamente la liquidez de los bancos.
> 
> Yo creo que es mejor operar con cfd's pero solo para intradía o para un par de días como mucho, para no tener que abonar demasiados intereses ni tener que pagar dividendos.
> 
> Mi apuesta para hoy es claramente p'arriba



OK, entonces ya me quedo más tranquilo con mi predicción... 

Hoy la hostia va a ser de escándalo... :o

+0,49% ahora mismo... 


Saludos


----------



## Paisaje (28 Oct 2008)

IBEX 35 9:45 : 8.008,00 -1,90 (-0,02%)


----------



## dillei (28 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Mi apuesta para hoy es claramente p'arriba



es la señal que necesitaba para comprar puts


----------



## tonuel (28 Oct 2008)

Ibex 35 a las 9:47; -0,34%

7982 puntos





Saludos


----------



## panoli (28 Oct 2008)

Rojo

8.003,40 -0,08


----------



## Starkiller (28 Oct 2008)

¿Que ha pasado????

Hostias, que vértigo!


----------



## crack (28 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi los warrants nunca me gustaron porque dependen de la liquidez del banco que los emite y estos muchas veces no te dan la liquidez suficiente para cerrarte donde quieres, por otro lado ya sabemos como está últimamente la liquidez de los bancos.
> 
> Yo creo que es mejor operar con cfd's pero solo para intradía o para un par de días como mucho, para no tener que abonar demasiados intereses ni tener que pagar dividendos.
> 
> Mi apuesta para hoy es claramente p'arriba



Mulder, ¿podrías hacerme el favor de hacer una apuesta sin riesgo en el bet&win a que puntúa Hamilton este finde? Un eurillo na más, enga, que te lo pago yo...


----------



## Starkiller (28 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Mi apuesta para hoy es claramente p'arriba



p'arriba las ventas, te refieres, no?


----------



## dillei (28 Oct 2008)

enhorabuena a los pillados de hoy


----------



## Hagen (28 Oct 2008)

Buenas,

Una pregunta donde puedo ver el volumen hora a hora para el ibex y para cualquier accion.

si es que existe.....

Gracias


----------



## jacksand (28 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Es cierto, a diferencia del fuerte arranque del resto de Europa, el ibex ha abierto bastante plano. De todas formas creo que hoy acabaremos todos verdes, hasta el niño tonto.





jacksand dijo:


> Vale, entonces es que baja, ?no?



Lo que yo decia, habla Mulder y la bolsa empieza a hacer lo contrario. ?Trabajas con Zapatero?


----------



## Nazgulillo (28 Oct 2008)

El buen inicio se ha desinflado por completo... Anda casi plano ahora peleando por los 8.000 sin saber si hacerlo soporte o resistencia xD, a ver si remonta ahora o espera hasta la tarde. De todas formas para mí que también acaba en verde, aunque no demasiado p'arriba. Esto está tocado de muerte.

De todas formas con la historia de las velas, si esto quedara plano hoy y con forma de martillo invertido, significaría muy posible cambio de tendencia, ¿no? (aquí me he tirado el moco porque no tengo ni puta idea de bolsa xD)


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2008)

Señores, ya hemos alcanzado el punto máximo de caída de esta apertura, ahora hacia arriba, a mediodía voveremos a bajar un poco y de ahí nos subiremos al hombro de los norteamericanos para que nos empujen a los cielos que es donde nos toca estar hoy.

Al menos por un día, no se preocupen que mañana volveremos a los números rojos.


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2008)

jacksand dijo:


> Lo que yo decia, habla Mulder y la bolsa empieza a hacer lo contrario. ?Trabajas con Zapatero?



Que no se enteran uds. que les estoy dando la oportunidad de comprar o vender en el mejor momento.

Cada vez que me dicen algo como esto acabo pensando en aquello del sabio, el cielo y el dedo.


----------



## dillei (28 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, ya hemos alcanzado el punto máximo de caída de esta apertura, ahora hacia arriba, a mediodía voveremos a bajar un poco y de ahí nos subiremos al hombro de los norteamericanos para que nos empujen a los cielos que es donde nos toca estar hoy.
> 
> Al menos por un día, no se preocupen que mañana volveremos a los números rojos.



Vamos que hoy estará planito-bajando y mañana es cuando toca la subida!


----------



## aterriza como puedas (28 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, ya hemos alcanzado el punto máximo de caída de esta apertura, ahora hacia arriba, a mediodía voveremos a bajar un poco y de ahí nos subiremos al hombro de los norteamericanos para que nos empujen a los cielos que es donde nos toca estar hoy.
> 
> Al menos por un día, no se preocupen que mañana volveremos a los números rojos.



En general estoy de acuerdo con que estaremos dando bandazos hasta el mediodía. Las previsiones indican que USA abrirá al alza y las bolsas europedas, como buenas perroflautas, irán también p'arriba.

Y mañana veremos, sí.


----------



## Starkiller (28 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Cada vez que me dicen algo como esto acabo pensando en aquello del sabio, el cielo y el dedo.



Te refieres a que cuando le recomiendan invertir en estos días en bolsa y prometen el cielo, el sabio le mira fijamente y levanta un dedo (El corazón, para más datos xD).


----------



## Casiano (28 Oct 2008)

Buenos dias estimados foreros. Tengo la Kiss fm puesta y en el informativo de las 10 el tipo satisfecho suelta un "La bolsa vuelve al color verde" Eso, optimismo que no falte, aunque la subida sea un 0,15% Que la subida "gorda" ya vendrá después.


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Vamos que hoy estará planito-bajando y mañana es cuando toca la subida!



¿esto te parece plano?

DJ EURO STOXX 50
(Zurich: ^STOXX50E)
Index Value:	2,355.50
Trade Time:	4:51AM ET
Change:	Up 62.45 (+2.72%)


----------



## bk001 (28 Oct 2008)

¿rebote un martes?

¿han dejado de rebotar los lunes?, 

se esta empezando a perder las buenas costumbres :


----------



## Castrón (28 Oct 2008)

hoy tiene que subir porque si baja todos los dias se nos acostumbra la pituitaria y ya no podemos disfrutar el olor del panico como es debido, esto lo se porque lo acabo de leer en un manual de teoria de rayas que me he pillao en la biblioteca publica, un ladrillaco de 1.251 páginas, pero aún no me he terminado de leer el prólogo


----------



## Castrón (28 Oct 2008)

era teoria de rayas o teoria de lineas? a ver si me equivoque de libro


----------



## bk001 (28 Oct 2008)

teoria de lineas rayadas 





( lo siento no he podido evitarlo)


----------



## Castrón (28 Oct 2008)

por cierto que no es un manual sino un tratado de teoria de rayas, a ver donde coño metes un manual de 1.251 paginas como no sea en el culo de un hipotecado


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2008)

Jodó, ING 5,83€/acción, hace un año 31,1€... no está tocada, no...

Saludos...

Edito: Es un simple 81,25% de caida, ná más...


----------



## Mitsou (28 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, ya hemos alcanzado el punto máximo de caída de esta apertura, ahora hacia arriba, a mediodía voveremos a bajar un poco y de ahí nos subiremos al hombro de los norteamericanos para que nos empujen a los cielos que es donde nos toca estar hoy.
> 
> Al menos por un día, no se preocupen que mañana volveremos a los números rojos.




la cagamos Morgan, con una predicción así hecha por Mulder si hoy no acaba en los 5000 será un milagro


----------



## SNB4President (28 Oct 2008)

¿Lo de los problemas en Italia con Unicredito y la Banca Intesa puede afectar al resto de Europa?

Por cierto, para subidas el Dax, un 8,37%... esto es un rebote como dios manda, que con lo bien acostumbrados que estamos a estas alturas ya no nos conformamos con variaciones de +/-7.


----------



## Skizored (28 Oct 2008)

Castrón dijo:


> por cierto que no es un manual sino un tratado de teoria de rayas, a ver donde coño metes un manual de 1.251 paginas como no sea en el culo de un hipotecado



Me estais poniendo a huevo decir por donde se meten las rayas los agentes de bolsa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> ¿Lo de los problemas en Italia con Unicredito y la Banca Intesa puede afectar al resto de Europa?
> 
> Por cierto, para subidas el Dax, un 8,37%... esto es un rebote como dios manda, que con lo bien acostumbrados que estamos a estas alturas ya no nos conformamos con variaciones de +/-7.



No veas que subida, de los 30 valores 2 en positivo y 28 en negativo  eso sí, VW sube un 93% nos ha jodido...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2008)

Hay que reconocerlo... Mulder lo está clavando... (gracias a VW en el EuroStoxx por cierto... suben 9 bajan 41...)

Saludos...


----------



## explorador (28 Oct 2008)

efectivamente el valor VW esta desde ayer desvirtuando la realidad del EuroStoxx y el DAX aleman, el 90 % de los más valores estan en negativo y algunos en muy negativo


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Oct 2008)

Chart curioso 

*Baltic Dry Index y el S&P 500 - ultima fecha 27/10/08*






Hoy no hay diferencia entre ambos, ¿bajadas moderadas o rebote del S&P 500?


----------



## feliponII (28 Oct 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Por cierto, *para subidas el Dax, un 8,37%...* esto es un rebote como dios manda, que con lo bien acostumbrados que estamos a estas alturas ya no nos conformamos con variaciones de +/-7.



SE ve quien es el motor de europa no? los alemanes Estan tirando ellos solitos del eurostoxx y del resto de europa ... 
por cierto los futuros de SP ya van por 4,60% 

hoy va a ser un dia de bandazos bestial


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hay que reconocerlo... Mulder lo está clavando... (gracias a VW en el EuroStoxx por cierto... suben 9 bajan 41...)
> 
> Saludos...



Gracias. No me disgusta que alguien me discuta las previsiones que hago, pero que lo hagan sin fundamento no tiene sentido, o mejor dicho, solo tiene uno.

Aquí la conciencia general es muchas veces la misma que la de los pisitos pero en sentido contrario, los pisitófilos ven que lo inmobiliario sube y dicen 'es ahora o pierdes el tren esto nunca baja' aquí ocurre lo mismo en la dirección contraria, 'abajo o pierdes el tren, esto nunca sube'.

Yo creo que hay que saber distinguir los matices dentro de todo el conjunto y no caer en radicalismos absurdos, no creo que estemos siempre bajando ni siempre subiendo y al final de todo a mi me importa muy poco lo que haga, lo que me interesa es saberlo con antelación porque tener la información es lo único que sirve para poder ganar.

Pero parece que a los 'siemprebajistas' ¿o sería 'nuncaalcistas'? del hilo les ofende mucho que les digan que no siempre se baja, incluso en tendencias bajistas a largo plazo.


----------



## ertitoagus (28 Oct 2008)

lo de volskwagen está desvirtuando totalmente el indice alemán. Cuidadin que luego vendrán los sustos.

Ya lo dice calopez en el blog, ahora mismo es la empresa más sobrevalorada de europa.


----------



## iLuso (28 Oct 2008)

feliponII dijo:


> SE ve quien es el motor de europa no? los alemanes Estan tirando ellos solitos del eurostoxx y del resto de europa ...
> por cierto los futuros de SP ya van por 4,60%



Para nada. Ese movimiento no se debe en absoluto a la "solida economía alemana" (que no digo que no lo sea), sino a los movimientos especuladores alrededor de Volkswagen que lleva unos días de infarto subiendo cifras increíbles (200%).

Una muestra más de que los índices nacionales hay que saber interpretarlos...


----------



## Jucari (28 Oct 2008)

Bueno chicos....se acabo la crisis....ya vamos "pa arriba" como los cohetes.....todos a comprar al Zara, a la Porsche por un Cayenne, a buscarnos un pisito con una buena hipoteca de 300000 euros financiada al 120% eso si....y si nos sobra algo....pues algo para comer....



Edit: Como podeis apreciar he cambiado la foto de mi firma....ya que este foro era para discutir de economía no para crear una discusión sobre ideología política...asín que...QUE TE PEGO LECHES!!!!


----------



## bk001 (28 Oct 2008)

Entidad--------1 año-------actual--------depreciacion
ING -----------31,1€--------5,83€---------81,25%
Santander----15,12€-------6,85€---------54,70%
BBVA----------17,54€-------7,36€---------58,04%
Repsol-ypf-----27,91-------12,56----------55,00%
Telefonica------23,48-------	12,31---------47,60%
Ferrovial-------61,25--------20,56---------66,43%


----------



## Starkiller (28 Oct 2008)

feliponII dijo:


> SE ve quien es el motor de europa no?



Si, Volskwagen.

Es decir, Europa va en un escarabajo.

Cuando sube tanto la niña de los ojos del Fuhrer...


----------



## ertitoagus (28 Oct 2008)

luego cuando tras la entrada como elefante en cacharreria de porsche en VW se traduzca en "reorganizaciones" en las plantas de de VW nos acordaremos del "motor de europa".

Por Pamplona deberían estar temblando con esto.


----------



## Casiano (28 Oct 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Si, Volskwagen.
> 
> Es decir, Europa va en un escarabajo.
> 
> Cuando sube tanto la niña de los ojos del Fuhrer...



Starkiller, gracias a tu comentario he hablado con google y he visto esto:
Adolf Hitler y Volkswagen 

Versión traducida de http://www.hitler.org/artifacts/volkswagen/


Todos los dias se aprende algo. Muchas gracias.


----------



## dillei (28 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Gracias. No me disgusta que alguien me discuta las previsiones que hago, pero que lo hagan sin fundamento no tiene sentido, o mejor dicho, solo tiene uno.
> 
> Aquí la conciencia general es muchas veces la misma que la de los pisitos pero en sentido contrario, los pisitófilos ven que lo inmobiliario sube y dicen 'es ahora o pierdes el tren esto nunca baja' aquí ocurre lo mismo en la dirección contraria, 'abajo o pierdes el tren, esto nunca sube'.
> 
> ...



Tu has dicho que hoy abria a la baja para luego cerrar el hueco

De momento abrio al alza y luego cerró el hueco pero para abajo

Esta tarde dices que se va a ir "a los cielos" 

...


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (28 Oct 2008)

Ojo, que se ha dado la vuelta.


----------



## Builder (28 Oct 2008)

Un rato pa'rriba, un rato pa'bajo, otra vez pa'rriba, otra vez pa'bajo... y así nos vamos pasando la mañanita 


Nota al margen:
Jucari, no entiendo por qué has quitado la imagen que usabas. Aquí el único que ha empezado a mezclar churras con merinas es ése al que tanto molestaba la foto. No le veo tan susceptible con algunas de las burradas que se dicen por el foro. Y ahora ¿qué vas a hacer cuando se emperre en que también tienes que quitar la cita del "asesino" más asesino del mundo mundial?


----------



## Rocket (28 Oct 2008)

Señoras, señores... alguien con su experiencia debería notar que esta alta volatilidad que el ibex experimenta no es propicia ni benigna para conseguir un suelo idóneo sobre el que iniciar una recuperación.

Independientemente de como cierre hoy (al alza o en negativo), sólo es un síntoma más del tremendo batacazo que está por llegar, y que probablemente se materialice cuando oficialmente se anuncie que hemos entrado en recesión, si no antes.


----------



## ertitoagus (28 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Señoras, señores... alguien con su experiencia debería notar que esta alta volatilidad que el ibex experimenta no es propicia ni benigna para conseguir un suelo idóneo sobre el que iniciar una recuperación.
> 
> Independientemente de como cierre hoy (al alza o en negativo), sólo es un síntoma más del tremendo batacazo que está por llegar, y que probablemente se materialice cuando oficialmente se anuncie que hemos entrado en recesión, si no antes.



¿tu crees que oficialmente lo van a reconocer los politicastros ejpañoles?

lo reconocerán a tiempo pasado cuando les interese.


----------



## Casiano (28 Oct 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> ¿tu crees que oficialmente lo van a reconocer los politicastros ejpañoles?
> 
> lo reconocerán a tiempo pasado cuando les interese.



En cuanto empiecen a llover los batacazos, no les va a quedar más remedio.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2008)

Hoy en el IBEX, bajan las 4 grandes.

*Telefónica -1,55%
BSCH -0,73%
BBVA -2,36%
Repsol -0,67%*

Qué haría el IBEX30+5 si las 4 grandes subiesen?

Saludos...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (28 Oct 2008)

Bueno, veo que lo emocionante aún no ha empezado hoy... y que el rebote no llega a rebotillo, o eso parece... ¿Y el SAN aún en rojo?


----------



## chameleon (28 Oct 2008)

a ver: "Islandia sube por sorpresa los tipos de interés del 12% al 18%"

dudo que tal y como están las cosas eso afecte de alguna forma a las bolsas que ya no se fijan ni en resultados, ni previsiones ni nada. ruleta rusa ...


----------



## Jucari (28 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Un rato pa'rriba, un rato pa'bajo, otra vez pa'rriba, otra vez pa'bajo... y así nos vamos pasando la mañanita
> 
> 
> Nota al margen:
> Jucari, no entiendo por qué has quitado la imagen que usabas. Aquí el único que ha empezado a mezclar churras con merinas es ése al que tanto molestaba la foto. No le veo tan susceptible con algunas de las burradas que se dicen por el foro. Y ahora ¿qué vas a hacer cuando se emperre en que también tienes que quitar la cita del "asesino" más asesino del mundo mundial?



Builder, te doy la razón, pero no quiero causar una discusión que no tiene ningún sentido en lo que el hilo se refiere, simplemente eso....y si mantengo la foto pues dare opciones para que las haya...solución la quito y se acabo discusión...


----------



## tonuel (28 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Donde está el dinero???



¿Qué dinero...? :


Ese que ya no existe... 





Saludos


----------



## perroleo (28 Oct 2008)

Habéis visto ING???!!! :

Mínimo histórico!!!

5,96

caída libre!!!


----------



## ertitoagus (28 Oct 2008)

Casiano dijo:


> En cuanto empiecen a llover los batacazos, no les va a quedar más remedio.



que no hombre, utilizarán "palabros" raros y lo negarán una y mil veces, y luego a tiempo pasado veremos a solbes (o al que toque) volver a decir "nosotros nunca negamos la recesión"  y la consiguiente carcajada de todo el que esté cerca como en las series de humor de tv con su risa enlatada.


----------



## Fuego azul (28 Oct 2008)

bk001 dijo:


> Entidad--------1 año-------actual--------depreciacion
> ING -----------31,1€--------5,83€---------81,25%
> Santander----15,12€-------6,85€---------54,70%
> BBVA----------17,54€-------7,36€---------58,04%
> ...



Gracias, me interesa esos resumenes relampago, muy grafico y exclarecedor.


----------



## ertitoagus (28 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Donde está el dinero??? En Alemania o en España??? Segun la evolución del Dax, en Alemania, que subidón el 10,63%, No cierran las bolsas si hay variaciones superiores al 10%??? Ahhhh, que si es parriba no pasa naaaaaa... En fin señores, que me parece que el capital se las está pirando pa centroeuropa y que está dejando a las pobres bolsas españolas mas secas que el ojo de un tuerto... :o



mirate la pág anterior apañero peterpan, que lo de alemania de esta semana es más falso de que un duro de goma, no caigas en la trampa tu tb


----------



## Casiano (28 Oct 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> que no hombre, utilizarán "palabros" raros y lo negarán una y mil veces, y luego a tiempo pasado veremos a solbes (o al que toque) volver a decir "nosotros nunca negamos la recesión"  y la consiguiente carcajada de todo el que esté cerca como en las series de humor de tv con su risa enlatada.



Me da que ese "tiempo pasado" va a ser tan pasado que Solbes ya estará en el geriatrico. Eso si, en uno privado claro.


----------



## Starkiller (28 Oct 2008)

Casiano dijo:


> Starkiller, gracias a tu comentario he hablado con google y he visto esto:
> Adolf Hitler y Volkswagen
> 
> Versión traducida de http://www.hitler.org/artifacts/volkswagen/
> ...



Mas curiosidades:

Al final el Volksvagen lo acabó diseñando Ferdinand Porsche, que tras la guerra fundaría Porsche, y el primer modelo, el Porsche 356, es un escarabajo "deportivo".

Curioso que ahora Volkswagen vuelva a absorber Porsche. Coincidencias históricas.


----------



## Nazgulillo (28 Oct 2008)

¿Alguien puede decirme si esto es medianamente correcto para ir leyéndomelo? Vamos he puesto este link porque me salió al buscar sobre volúmenes y parecía bastante ameno y comprensible...

Curso de Bolsa GRATIS de Aulafacil.com


----------



## Tupper (28 Oct 2008)

perroleo dijo:


> Habéis visto ING???!!! :
> 
> Mínimo histórico!!!
> 
> ...



Cualquiera vuelve a meter dinero ahí hasta que no pase el nubarrón. Un día sí y otro también pierden un 10% y entre medio inyecciones de liquidez estatal de miles de millones de euros a devolver al módico interés del 8,5% anual.


----------



## bono9999 (28 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Cualquiera vuelve a meter dinero ahí hasta que no pase el nubarrón. Un día sí y otro también pierden un 10% y entre medio inyecciones de liquidez estatal de miles de millones de euros a devolver al módico interés del 8,5% anual.



Perdonad el offtopic, pero lo que no entiendo es cómo puede tener problemas en este momento ING cuando han huído de las subprime como si supieran lo que iba a pasar. ¿Desdeñar subprime propias, e inflarse a subprime ajenas?. No entiendo ...


----------



## ertitoagus (28 Oct 2008)

bono9999 dijo:


> Perdonad el offtopic, pero lo que no entiendo es cómo puede tener problemas en este momento ING cuando han huído de las subprime como si supieran lo que iba a pasar. ¿Desdeñar subprime propias, e inflarse a subprime ajenas?. No entiendo ...



En mi opinión el principal punto fuerte de ING es tambien su talón de Aquiles. El rumrum continuo sobre ellos (real o falso) junto con lo facil que es sacar la pasta de la cuenta hace que el efecto bola de nieve de peña sacando la pasta sea a más velocidad que el efecto de ver la cola de gente sacando la pasta del banco o caja X.


----------



## Tupper (28 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Independientemente de como cierre hoy (al alza o en negativo), sólo es un síntoma más del tremendo batacazo que está por llegar, y que probablemente se materialice cuando oficialmente se anuncie que hemos entrado en recesión, si no antes.



La pregunta a estas alturas no es si habrá recesión o no sino si habrá una Depresión o no.

Me recuerda a lo de Solbes a principios de este año con que si había o no una desaceleración cuando lo pertinente ya era hablar de crisis y nadie del Gobierno se atrevía a pronunciarla, y Solbes mucho menos. Aunque luego, a toro pasado, rectificó con lo de "siempre he dicho que había crisis".


----------



## Jucari (28 Oct 2008)

Ya estamos dejando morir el hilo?????....que los subidones tambien tienen sus opciones para poder debatir...!!!!....es que en este foro si no se baja...no vale nada...


----------



## shoah (28 Oct 2008)

arriba casi un 3%... esto no es volatilidad, esto es inflamabilidad... XD


----------



## Tupper (28 Oct 2008)

bono9999 dijo:


> Perdonad el offtopic, pero lo que no entiendo es cómo puede tener problemas en este momento ING cuando han huído de las subprime como si supieran lo que iba a pasar. ¿Desdeñar subprime propias, e inflarse a subprime ajenas?. No entiendo ...



La verdad es que es increible porque parecía que lo estaban haciendo muy bien y no tomando riesgos ni dando préstamos estúpidos.

Creo que la sangría viene de su división aseguradora que ha metido la pata. Largaron la semana pasada al director fiunanciero -sin indemnización- que se fue a EE.UU. a presidir no sé qué grupo financiero.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (28 Oct 2008)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 12:24:43 h. *Siguen las ventas de activos*
> 
> Siguen las ventas de activos entre los fondos para pagar reembolsos. Ahora se dice que a primera hora de la tarde hora española se venderán cerca de 1.500 millones de dólares en bonos y más de 3.000 millones de dólares en credit default swaps por parte de una entidad.



Y el Itraxx a 850, solo 26 puntos menos que ayer. La subida es más falsa que judas.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2008)

esta extraño el día. Lleva un buen tiempo el valor clavado, fijo


----------



## Starkiller (28 Oct 2008)

Cuidado... en condiciones normales, si bajan los bonos (En este caso, por exceso de demanda), sube la renta variable, es decir, la bolsa.

Y por otro lado, a ver como se ponen los CDS, que cada vez que se mueven, a muchos les salen ticks nerviosos.

Pero no se porque me da, que como esta pasando mucho últimamente, se podría producir otro efecto MEU en toda la economía financiera y venirse todo abajo (again).


----------



## ertitoagus (28 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> La pregunta a estas alturas no es si habrá recesión o no sino si habrá una Depresión o no.
> 
> Me recuerda a lo de Solbes a principios de este año con que si había o no una desaceleración cuando lo pertinente ya era hablar de crisis y nadie del Gobierno se atrevía a pronunciarla, y Solbes mucho menos. Aunque luego, a toro pasado, rectificó con lo de "siempre he dicho que había crisis".




hombre... si vemos las gráficas economicas de estos ultimos meses yo creo que si lo actual no es un ejemplo de depresión que vengan los que definieron el termino y lo vean....


----------



## Tupper (28 Oct 2008)

Igual tras el desapalancamiento de todos los hedgies hacemos una especie de suelo. Es que es lo que decía Cárpatos, el mercado con estas bajadas no descuenta ya una Recesión sino casi una Depresión.


----------



## Jucari (28 Oct 2008)

Esta subidita es para mantenernos COMO SEA antes de las elecciones y despues del dia 4....dios dira....si caen al infierno...sera culpa del negro..


----------



## Tupper (28 Oct 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> hombre... si vemos las gráficas economicas de estos ultimos meses yo creo que si lo actual no es un ejemplo de depresión que vengan los que definieron el termino y lo vean....





Desaceleración es cuando a un conocido del barrio lo echan del curro.
Crisis es cuando al vecino de la tercera planta lo echan.
Recesión es cuando a tu parienta la echan.
Y Depresión es cuando a tí te echan y a tu empresa la chapan.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (28 Oct 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> hombre... si vemos las gráficas economicas de estos ultimos meses yo creo que si lo actual no es un ejemplo de depresión que vengan los que definieron el termino y lo vean....



esto lo escribí el otro día

De crisis, recesiones y depresiones



> Y la siguiente palabra cual puede ser, ¿una depresión?, en los programas americanos esta palabra ya se empieza a utilizar con cierta naturalidad sobre todo cuando se refieren al sector immobiliario de ese país.



ahhh os animo a escribir que hay un sitio para que cada uno meta los artículos



si ya se que un pococ spammmm


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2008)

perroleo dijo:


> Habéis visto ING???!!! :
> 
> Mínimo histórico!!!
> 
> ...



ING está mañana ha tocado el 5,75€ es mínimo anual.

Saludos...


----------



## Tupper (28 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> ING está mañana ha tocado el 5,75€ es mínimo anual.
> 
> Saludos...



Estoy mirando la gráfica de ING en Invertia y el 5,75 no lo ha alcanzado nunca en los últimos 11 años. No sé si antes del '97 lo habrá hecho o no.

Mínimo de la década diría yo, nada de mínimo anual.


----------



## speculum speculorum (28 Oct 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> hombre... si vemos las gráficas economicas de estos ultimos meses yo creo que si lo actual no es un ejemplo de depresión que vengan los que definieron el termino y lo vean....



Precisamente aquí he pegado un artículo que intenta aclarar las diferencias entre depresión y recesión...


----------



## peptroc (28 Oct 2008)

Venga va, doy mi apuesta... hoy creo que será el dia del Banco Santander que ira para arriba,..... aunque a lo mejor me pillo los dedos.

Saludos
peptroc.


----------



## Tupper (28 Oct 2008)

No hace falta definir las Depresiones económicas. Cuando se está en una se sabe perfectamente.


----------



## ertitoagus (28 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> No hace falta definir las Depresiones económicas. Cuando se está en una se sabe perfectamente.




Es pa dar vidilla al hilo, que si la bolsa no cae a plomo se pierde en el olvido con los 5000 hilos de hoy sobre la bajada del yuri.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Estoy mirando la gráfica de ING en Invertia y el 5,75 no lo ha alcanzado nunca en los últimos 11 años. No sé si antes del '97 lo habrá hecho o no.
> 
> Mínimo de la década diría yo, nada de mínimo anual.



*
Tienes toda la razón. En junio de 1993 tocó el 5,75. Comenzaron a cotizar en enero del 1993 y salieron a 4,95.* :

Saludos...


----------



## Tupper (28 Oct 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Es pa dar vidilla al hilo, que si la bolsa no cae a plomo se pierde en el olvido con los 5000 hilos de hoy sobre la bajada del yuri.



Debería haber añadido un smiley, no quise decirlo en plan borde. Yo mismo las definí en la página anterior en plan broma.


----------



## Tupper (28 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *
> Tienes toda la razón. En junio de 1993 tocó el 5,75. Comenzaron a cotizar en enero del 1993 y salieron a 4,95.* :
> 
> Saludos...



Te cagas. Como para meter tus ahorros ahora ahí mismo al 6%. Está la cosa fatal. Virgencita, virgencita no me toquetées más al Santander...

Me recuerda a la peli de los Inmortales...sólo puede quedar uno


----------



## chameleon (28 Oct 2008)

bueno y ¿cuando empiezan en ejpain a quebrar los bancos?, porque visto lo visto con ING, aquí con los ratios de morosidad que estamos viendo deberían empezar a flote los cadaveres...

lo bueno es que si quiebra ING el prçoximo año Fernando Alonso no llevará esos colores tan horteras...


----------



## CHARLIE (28 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> bueno y ¿cuando empiezan en ejpain a quebrar los bancos?, porque visto lo visto con ING, aquí con los ratios de morosidad que estamos viendo deberían empezar a flote los cadaveres...
> 
> lo bueno es que si quiebra ING el prçoximo año Fernando Alonso no llevará esos colores tan horteras...



Es que verás, yo creo sinceramente que hace ya mucho tiempo (y máxime teniendo en cuenta la transparencia habitual de los gobiernos de este país en el que se miente más de lo que se habla), que están "insuflando" pasta por un tubo a la banca sin decir ni pío, y sólo han hecho pública la (hasta ahora) gran megainyección de los 50.000 millones (esto sólo es el comienzo).

Ten en cuenta que hay Entidades con sucursales cuya mora (sobretodo en las zonas costeras) ya supera el 10%.

Y ten en cuenta que falsean descaradamente (junto con la complicidad del B.D.E.) la MORA REAL de todas las Entidades en su conjunto.

Saludos


----------



## ronald29780 (28 Oct 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Mas curiosidades:
> 
> Al final el Volksvagen lo acabó diseñando Ferdinand Porsche, que tras la guerra fundaría Porsche, y el primer modelo, el Porsche 356, es un escarabajo "deportivo".
> 
> Curioso que ahora Volkswagen vuelva a absorber Porsche. Coincidencias históricas.



Informate un poco. Sobre todo sobre la historia reciente de VW. Quien lo dirigio, que tipo de decisiones se tomaron, como se retribuia p.e. el trabajo en la hora de desarrollar el Cayennne/Toureg etc.

Hablar de coincidencias historicas es una inprecision muy grande...:

Si no me falla la memoria, el titular de Der Spiegel era:

*"La primera OPA hostíl desde dentro"*


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> que están "insuflando" pasta por un tubo a la banca sin decir ni pío, y sólo han hecho pública la (hasta ahora) gran megainyección de los 50.000 millones (esto sólo es el comienzo).



Efectivamente, porque hay 100.000 previstos a dos años vista. Al ING 'sólo' le han inyectado 10.000 millones, pero nosotros somos mejores que ellos, los últimos y con 4 veces más pasta.

A mi me da vergüenza ajena todo esto.


----------



## CHARLIE (28 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Efectivamente, porque hay 100.000 previstos a dos años vista. Al ING 'sólo' le han inyectado 10.000 millones, pero nosotros somos mejores que ellos, los últimos y con 4 veces más pasta.
> 
> A mi me da vergüenza ajena todo esto.



Efectivamente, amigo "Mulder", y lo que nadie ha dicho es que esa Inyección de 50.000' millones de € va a costar a cada familia de este país la friolera de 15.000 €,y, cosa aún más irritante que se predique con una sirvergonzonería abrumante que "esto servirá para hacer fluir el crédito a quien lo necesite", cuando saben que este dinero sólo ha servido única y exclusivamente para evitar la brutal quiebra de más de una Entidad que no podía pagar ni tan siquiera el primer plazo de los vencimientos al Interbancario (no olvidemos que aún se deben más de 900.000 millones de €) y que las familias y empresas, no van a ver ni un sólo céntimo de € de este capital.

Veo esta crisis como una de las más violentas e impredecibles jamás habidas hasta ahora: La lucha del dinero virtual, contra el dinero real.

¿Quién conseguirá el Jaque-Mate, los fabricantes de deuda o los ciudadanos que van a aprender a vivir con lo mínimo suficiente para sobrevivir?


----------



## CHARLIE (28 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Esto es cojonudo, a cada familia le sablean 15.000€ y la excusa que le dan es que es para salvar a unos bankitos que luego le daran a estas familias crédito, claro, un credito que es igual a una deuda que hay que devolver más sus correspondientes intereses y que el dinero saldrá de sufrido lomo de esas familias dejándose la vida en el curro, panda de ladrones... :




Buenos días, Peter. 

Sí, lo dramático del caso, es que LAS FAMILIAS Y EMPRESAS, como ya he comentado, no van ni tan siquiera a recibir crédito ni con intereses.

Este dinero, repito, sólo sirve para que estos parásitos indecentes paguen sus vencimientos INICIALES  con el Interbancario, por lo que toda esperanza de conseguir un dinero para hacer funcionar a empresas que podrían ser rentables, quedará desvanecida del todo; y si empezamos a encadenar las funestas consecuencias que esta falta de liquidez va a significar para toda la poca economía productiva que queda en este país que se va a ver privada de una financiación que sólo se da (y estoy seguro que a coste cero) a estas verdaderas lacras sociales que son los Bancos y Cajas de ahorros, imagínate el desenlace de esta crisis como algo verdaderamente madmaxista.

¿Me he vuelto paranoico o lo ves también tú así?

Un muy cordial saludo


----------



## CHARLIE (28 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Esto es cojonudo, a cada familia le sablean 15.000€ y la excusa que le dan es que es para salvar a unos bankitos que luego le daran a estas familias crédito, claro, un credito que es igual a una deuda que hay que devolver más sus correspondientes intereses y que el dinero saldrá de sufrido lomo de esas familias dejándose la vida en el curro, panda de ladrones... :




Es, por decirlo de alguna manera, Peter, como si para sobrevivir ellos (el sitema), que no lo conseguirán, tuviesen que matar esta vez ya del todo a sus GALLINAS DE LOS HUEVOS DE ORO..............ASÍ QUE IMAGÍNATE POR UN MOMENTO la enorme y monstruosa DEUDA OCULTA que deben tener en sociedades interpuestas que aún no ha aflorado.

Es, sencillamente, demencial y de juzgado de guardia todo esto.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2008)

Lo he puesto en el hilo de ING, pero os lo pego aquí por si a alguien le interesa...

*BANCO - ACTUAL -- MÍNIMO HIST -- MAX HIST ------ %DESDE MAX
BSCH ----- 6,31 ------ 1,34 -----------14,4 --------- -56%
BBVA------ 7,27 -------- 1 ------------18,3 --------- -60%
ING --------5,25 -------5 ------------- 44 --------- -88%
DBANK -----23,05 ------23,05 -----------115 --------- -80%
CAGRICOLE -8,63 ------ 8,63 -----------30 ---------- -71%
FORTIS ---- 0,79 -------0,79 -----------11 --------- -94%
BNP --------46,26 -------11 ----------88 --------- -48%
SGENERALE -31,36 -------10 ----------- 140 --------- -78%*

Deutsche Bank y Fortis estan en mínimos históricos y ING a 0,3€... BBVA y BSCH les falta un huevo, a Credite Agricole apenas 0,6€...

Saludos...

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2008)

Bueeeno, y volviendo al IBEX, un 1% despues de alcanzar más de 3%, las cosas a su cauce

esto ¿va pa'arriba o pa'abajo ?, ¿como acabamos?

Mulder, te necesito


----------



## Jose (28 Oct 2008)

*sembradores de pobreza, la deuda es la peor de la pobrezas.*



peterpan2006 dijo:


> Esto es cojonudo, a cada familia le sablean 15.000€ y la excusa que le dan es que es para salvar a unos bankitos que luego le daran a estas familias crédito, claro, un credito que es igual a una deuda que hay que devolver más sus correspondientes intereses y que el dinero saldrá de sufrido lomo de esas familias dejándose la vida en el curro, panda de ladrones... :



sembrar pobreza, "la deuda es la peor de las pobrezas": deber lo que se tiene el el presente y lo que se pueda llegar a tener en el futuro.

A los bancos les estamos prestando un dinero que todavía no hemos ganado. Dinero que no nos van a devolver nunca. Se lo prestamos para que nos sigan prestando nuestro propio dinero.

El que pueda pagar que pague y el que no pueda se lo pagamos entre todos. Esa es la cuestión. Meter humo y morralla de otras quiebras financieras para distraer al personal y evitar mencionar el problema inmobiliario y su mora como epicentro de la crisis es fundamental.
¿ Se entiende?

Utilizamos los recursos públicos para que la banca cree dinero financiero. Cada millón de euros que se le regala a la banca es un quilómetro menos de autovía, unos equipamientos para la mejora de un barrio, mejores instalaciones hospitalarias, o una beca de estudios. Todo esto se pierde- como lágrimas en la lluvia- cuando el dinero se destina a hacer que un balance pase de -1 a cero. Esto solamente va en detrimento de la sociedad. ¿Cuál es el papel del estado en todo esto?.

Prestar dinero a la banca para que tape sus vergüenzas y además lo haga de forma anónima es una de las peores cosas que puede hacer una economía que aspire a ser mínimamente productiva. Es la peor inversión que se puede hacer ahora mismo.Repito la peor.
Se están dedicando ingentes cantidades de dinero a producir nada. Esto no nos va a sacar de la recesión y lo peor de todo nos va a dejar sin munición para apuntarnos al carro de la recuperación de donde quiera que haya de venir.

Se cronifica la recesión endeudando y empobreciendo a la población civil para salvar la dignidad de unas instituciones verdugas.

¿Dónde estaban los reguladores cuando se concedían 300 sueldos a un par de mileuristas?.

Saludos peter y enhorabuena por el nuevo empleo.


----------



## pep007 (28 Oct 2008)

parriba este hilo, preparad los rotuladores rojos...


----------



## AMIPLIM (28 Oct 2008)

Apostamos?
P'abajo
Amiplim -2,00 %


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (28 Oct 2008)

¿Q'a pasao?

Me he perdido algo?...otra vez el cisne parece que mete el "pico" debajo del agua.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (28 Oct 2008)

Adiós a los "ocho mil"

Valor de índice:	*7.982,20*
Hora de cotización:	15:39
Cambio: 27,70 *(0,35%)*
Cierre anterior:	8.009,90
Apertura:	8.221,40
Rango diario:	7.963,00 - 8.244,70
Rango a 52sem:	7.737,20 - 15.983,40


----------



## Jucari (28 Oct 2008)

Hoy toca acabar VERDE


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (28 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Hoy toca acabar VERDE



LLamando a Mulder!!...me recibes cambio!!


----------



## AMIPLIM (28 Oct 2008)

Tocaría verde, pero vamos p'abajo, y acelerando.


----------



## jacksand (28 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo he puesto en el hilo de ING, pero os lo pego aquí por si a alguien le interesa...
> 
> *BANCO - ACTUAL -- MÍNIMO HIST -- MAX HIST ------ %DESDE MAX
> BSCH ----- 6,3 ------ 1,34 -----------14,4 --------- -56%
> ...



Muy buen resumen


----------



## Lupo (28 Oct 2008)

Pues sí, parece que se pierde otra vez la referencia de los 8000
Un-Tal-Ivan, dime en qué página miras el ibex, yo tengo la de cotizalia pero marcha algo retrasada.


----------



## jacksand (28 Oct 2008)

Lupo dijo:


> Pues sí, parece que se pierde otra vez la referencia de los 8000
> Un-Tal-Ivan, dime en qué página miras el ibex, yo tengo la de cotizalia pero marcha algo retrasada.



Lo mejor es en Yahoo:
http://es.finance.yahoo.com/

y si te creas un usuario puesed crearte carteras par ver solo unos indices


----------



## Builder (28 Oct 2008)

Vamos que nos vamos...

7.914,00 (-95,90) (-1,20%)


----------



## jacksand (28 Oct 2008)

Corred! Comprad ING que se acaban ! 
INGA.AS	ING GROEP 15:36	5,67 €	Down 0,86	Down 13,10%


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (28 Oct 2008)

Lupo dijo:


> Pues sí, parece que se pierde otra vez la referencia de los 8000
> Un-Tal-Ivan, dime en qué página miras el ibex, yo tengo la de cotizalia pero marcha algo retrasada.



¡¡Mi niño!!...todavía no conoces....http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=^IBEX

Es en tiempo real...

Valor de índice:	7.903,50
Hora de cotización:	15:52
Cambio: *106,40 (1,33%)*
Cierre anterior:	8.009,90
Apertura:	8.221,40
Rango diario:	7.903,50 - 8.244,70
Rango a 52sem:	7.737,20 - 15.983,40


----------



## Nazgulillo (28 Oct 2008)

Joder, vaya bandazos... 

15:54 : 7.866,10 Down 143,80 (1,80%)


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Vamos que nos vamos...
> 
> 7.914,00 (-95,90) (-1,20%)



p'arriba ¿no? (modo Mulder)


----------



## Tupper (28 Oct 2008)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> LLamando a Mulder!!...me recibes cambio!!



----COMUNICADO OFICIAL----

Mulder no está disponible en este momento para hacer comentarios. Está llamando a su bróker para deshacer a toda pastilla todas sus posiciones alcistas del día tras otra jugada fallida. Estará libre para contestar a sus preguntas esta tarde. Gracias por la comprensión.

---FIN----

Hablar por hablar---> perder todos tus ahorros en bolsa. 
Mantenerse callado---> no tiene precio. Para todo lo demás VISA.


----------



## Misterio (28 Oct 2008)

Las ING las he visto repartir con el QUE! esta mañana.

Bueno el Ibex sigue a su bola y en cuanto puede se viene abajo, no hay punto de frenada por lo que se ve.


----------



## SNB4President (28 Oct 2008)

Se están girando las bolsas; Francia acaba de entrar en rojo.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (28 Oct 2008)

Al S&P ya no le quedan más resistencias que la Mano de Dios.


----------



## Builder (28 Oct 2008)

¿Los "peos" pesan? :

IBEX 35	7.841,70 (-168,20) (-2,10%)


----------



## Ajoporro (28 Oct 2008)

Pabajo....Mulder.Que a la bolsa española le queda muncho que descontar, pero muncho, muncho ... que nuestra economía no da pa más ...


----------



## Builder (28 Oct 2008)

Que dice Carpatos que:


> SAN, BBVA, TEF e Iberdrola rompen mínimos.



Espero que alguno aprovechara el re-botín de la mañana para largarse...


----------



## dillei (28 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Es cierto, a diferencia del fuerte arranque del resto de Europa, el ibex ha abierto bastante plano. De todas formas creo que hoy acabaremos todos verdes, hasta el niño tonto.



Te luces men


----------



## Jucari (28 Oct 2008)

Hoy tendría que terminar en verde....aunque la teoría ha dejado de existir en la bolsa...y los analisis tb..


----------



## Builder (28 Oct 2008)

Sólo hay una teoría: BEAR MARKET como una catedral (y los fondos moviendo el mercado para deshacer de la mejor manera posible). Y no hay más. Bueno sí, algún incauto regalando dinero...


----------



## Locke (28 Oct 2008)

Voy a romper una lanza a favor de Mulder.... Sin que sirva de precedente eh!

Hay que recordar que Mulder siempre habla acerca del eurostoxx, y siempre ha dicho que en el IBEX no entra, ya que va por libre.

Al Cesar lo que es del Cesar.

Cambiando de tema:

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 16:03:46 
7.883,20 -1,58

¿Llegaremos a ver el 7500 hoy? 

Saludos!

Edito: No habia visto esto:



Mulder dijo:


> Es cierto, a diferencia del fuerte arranque del resto de Europa, el ibex ha abierto bastante plano. De todas formas creo que hoy acabaremos todos verdes, hasta el niño tonto.


----------



## PalPueblo (28 Oct 2008)

Cuando quiebren un par de bancos, entonces invertire, será el pozo (ya no suelo) de españa.


----------



## Lupo (28 Oct 2008)

GRACIASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 
A los dos.
Ya lo creo que va en tiempo real, pongo las dos al mismo tiempo y parecen bolsas diferentes, juas juas juas juas.
Ayer, sin ir más lejos, escucho en onda cero como cierra la bolsa y aún tardo casi quince minutos la página esta de cotizalia.com en tener el resultado último. Y eso que aparentemente también se actualiza cada minuto, pero con retraso real, creo yo, de quince minutos.


----------



## SNB4President (28 Oct 2008)

En Serenity Markets: 

Ojo a esto [Imprimir] Serenity markets


Goldman se desploma 10% y Morgan Stanley cae ¡el 20%!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2008)

En el 7400 tendría que rebotar...


----------



## Locke (28 Oct 2008)

Lupo dijo:


> GRACIASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> A los dos.
> Ya lo creo que va en tiempo real, pongo las dos al mismo tiempo y parecen bolsas diferentes, juas juas juas juas.
> Ayer, sin ir más lejos, escucho en onda cero como cierra la bolsa y aún tardo casi quince minutos la página esta de cotizalia.com en tener el resultado último. Y eso que aparentemente también se actualiza cada minuto, pero con retraso real, creo yo, de quince minutos.



Por si te sirve de algo, yo lo miro por aquí:

Cotizacion del IBEX, Cotizaciones del IBEX, Información del IBEX

Parece que va bastante "en directo"

Saludos!


----------



## Nazgulillo (28 Oct 2008)

Hola gente, ahora llego yo con un análisis de alguien que, aviso, es informático y no tiene ni puta idea de bolsa 

Me ha dado hoy por empezar a mirar intrigado lo que dice Mulder del volumen y tal. He puesto este modo de gráfica en el yahoo porque mostraba el volumen, no por las velas:







El caso es que fijándome, veo que el mayor movimiento de volumen se produce cuando la gráfica va p'abajo. En cambio a media mañana, no había casi movimiento; y luego de repente un hostiazo tremendo con tremendo volumen, que ha hecho que el Ibex volviera a bajar.

En un link que puse antes sobre un cutrecurso introductorio de bolsa, decían que cuando en un mercado fuerte bajista, las bajadas van acompañadas de gran volumen. No sé si todo esto sólo es válido para intervalos mayores de tiempos (la gráfica es de un día), pero a lo mejor a intervalos cortos de tiempo se puede utilizar esto para figurarse el _sentimiento de mercado_. Y lo que se ve aquí es que los inversores están muy deprimidillos, porque cuando la gráfica va p'arriba tiene una tendencia alcista débil (sube pero con poco volumen).

Y tras esto, podéis darme de hostias x'D. Que por cierto, se me olvidaba preguntar que por qué ese movimiento súbito tan grande.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2008)

Nazgulillo dijo:


> Hola gente, ahora llego yo con un análisis de alguien que, aviso, es informático y no tiene ni puta idea de bolsa
> 
> Me ha dado hoy por empezar a mirar intrigado lo que dice Mulder del volumen y tal. He puesto este modo de gráfica en el yahoo porque mostraba el volumen, no por las velas:
> 
> ...



Todo correcto, cualquier movimiento si no va acompañado de volumnen, nasti de plasti...

Saludos...


----------



## Misterio (28 Oct 2008)

ING -15%, fresh banking


----------



## garabolos (28 Oct 2008)

vengo de comer esta bajando.. que ha pasado????


----------



## jacksand (28 Oct 2008)

Popular -4.13 %
Spanish Banking!


----------



## Builder (28 Oct 2008)

Nazgulillo dijo:


> Y lo que se ve aquí es que los inversores están muy *deprimidillos*, porque cuando la gráfica va p'arriba tiene una tendencia alcista débil (sube pero con poco volumen)



Bueno, ¿pa qué graficos cuando tenemos fotos?


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Todo correcto, cualquier movimiento si no va acompañado de volumnen, nasti de plasti...
> 
> Saludos...



Va hasta mejor encaminado que otros...


----------



## Builder (28 Oct 2008)

jacksand dijo:


> Popular -4.13 %
> Spanish Banking!



Spanish spanking!!!


----------



## jacksand (28 Oct 2008)

ING va ya por -16.48%. Quizas baje hoy otro 25% 
Cuando baje a 0.10 podemos comprarlo entre los foreros y a si tenemos nuestro banco on-line...


----------



## Lupo (28 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> Por si te sirve de algo, yo lo miro por aquí:
> 
> Cotizacion del IBEX, Cotizaciones del IBEX, Información del IBEX
> 
> ...



Me gusta, también la tomo, pero aquí no veo el Santa, que está debajo de Sacyr y encima de tecnicas reunidas. ¿dónde anda?


----------



## Nazgulillo (28 Oct 2008)

jacksand dijo:


> ING va ya por -16.48%. Quizas baje hoy otro 25%
> Cuando baje a 0.10 podemos comprarlo entre los foreros y a si tenemos nuestro banco on-line...



Un banco burbujista, habría que verlo... qué dilema moral sería andar dando hipotecas o créditos


----------



## perroleo (28 Oct 2008)

ING se va a la mierda hoy??


----------



## jacksand (28 Oct 2008)

perroleo dijo:


> ING se va a la mierda hoy??



NO que va... ya se fue alli el viernes de hace dos semanas...


----------



## chemosh (28 Oct 2008)

ING -19%

Joder que hostión.


----------



## Nazgulillo (28 Oct 2008)

Ojito que están bajando todos los índices también... ¿Al final todos al rojo hoy? :


----------



## Starkiller (28 Oct 2008)

mulder dijo:


> es Cierto, A Diferencia Del Fuerte Arranque Del Resto De Europa, El Ibex Ha Abierto Bastante Plano. De Todas Formas Creo Que Hoy Acabaremos Todos Verdes, Hasta El Niño Tonto.



¿No querrias decir que al niño tonto le acabaríamos poniendo verde, verdad?

(Lo siento, lo siento, lo siento, no puedo resistirme! Es tannn tentador!!!)

I WANT TO BELIEVE


----------



## perroleo (28 Oct 2008)

En que punto dejarán de cotizar en bolsa? Porque en ese punto todo el mundo sacará su dinero, y ya sabemos lo que pasará en ese momento...
Será ING el primer banco en realizar un corralito?


----------



## jacksand (28 Oct 2008)

Yo creo que se podria definir como que una empresa entra en kaput cuando su cotizacion baja por debajo del precio de salida (como Colonial). Siguiendo esa definicion a ING le quedan 30 centimos para terminar ...
5.30 -18.70%


----------



## Speculo (28 Oct 2008)

Lupo dijo:


> Me gusta, también la tomo, pero aquí no veo el Santa, que está debajo de Sacyr y encima de tecnicas reunidas. ¿dónde anda?



El banco se llama BSCH, aunque lo de CH ya se haya perdido el la oscura bruma de los recuerdos...


----------



## Locke (28 Oct 2008)

Lupo dijo:


> Me gusta, también la tomo, pero aquí no veo el Santa, que está debajo de Sacyr y encima de tecnicas reunidas. ¿dónde anda?



Encima de la lista de los valores puedes configurar el orden como quieras. En:

Valor Cotizaciones Var % Max. Min. Volumen Hora

Yo por ejemplo le suelo dar a Var %, y así lo ordeno por porcentaje de quien pierde mas a quien pierde menos. 

El Santander es el valor "bsch" y técnicas reunidas sale como "técnicas reunidas", tal cual.

Saludos!


----------



## SilviuOG (28 Oct 2008)

lo mejorcito para ver el mercado en directo es yahoo finance pero el de USA no este en jpanishh.

¿Perdonen señores pero hoy no tocaba rebote? Es lo que han dicho los ejepertos...o se referian a esto como a un rebote...vamos que si baja por menos de 4% se considera rebote.


----------



## perroleo (28 Oct 2008)

Parece que los rebotes ahora son intradia, no creo que nadie se quiera comprar al cierre y quedarse a la espectativa que se hundan todos los mercados...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2008)

jacksand dijo:


> Yo creo que se podria definir como que una empresa entra en kaput cuando su cotizacion baja por debajo del precio de salida (como Colonial). Siguiendo esa definicion a ING le quedan 30 centimos para terminar ...
> 5.30 -18.70%



Deutsche Bank para ti está caput? A ING le faltan apenas 30 cent...

Saludos...


----------



## Ajoporro (28 Oct 2008)

Joer, habrán sio mis jojos...pero he visto por un momentoel vix en 53 pointsy,de repente, sa vuelto al 77,66 ...


----------



## iLuso (28 Oct 2008)

Bueno, de momento está moderado, se pierde menos de 1%.... no es un "rebote" demasiado alto, pero bueno, peor es una caída del 4%


----------



## Nazgulillo (28 Oct 2008)

Observad niños, observad... ¿no es maravilloso presenciar el momento en que un soporte se convierte en resistencia?


----------



## Lupo (28 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> Encima de la lista de los valores puedes configurar el orden como quieras. En:
> 
> Valor Cotizaciones Var % Max. Min. Volumen Hora
> 
> ...



Gracias locke, creía que lo habían sado de cotización, Juas juas juas juas juas


----------



## Castrón (28 Oct 2008)

se dice ñiños coño habla bien que no cuesta una puta mierda


----------



## Starkiller (28 Oct 2008)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Joer, habrán sio mis jojos...pero he visto por un momentoel vix en 53 pointsy,de repente, sa vuelto al 77,66 ...



Es que esta muy volátil xDDDDDDDDD


----------



## chameleon (28 Oct 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Es que esta muy volátil xDDDDDDDDD



¿hay algún índice de volatilidad del VIX?


----------



## Castrón (28 Oct 2008)

hoy en el td1 nos dijeron a los spaniards que la bolsa se estaba recuperando y tal, que el burribor había bajao del cinco por ciento desde mayo o no se que, a ver que milonga nos cuentan en el td2, que hubo recogida de beneficios o algo asi


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2008)

Castrón dijo:


> hoy en el td1 nos dijeron a los spaniards que la bolsa se estaba recuperando y tal, que el burribor había bajao del cinco por ciento desde mayo o no se que, a ver que milonga nos cuentan en el td2, que hubo recogida de beneficios o algo asi



No veas la tele, definitivamente.


----------



## Jucari (28 Oct 2008)

Se recupera un poco....quedan 40 minutos de mercado....empezaremos a ver movimiento y nervios por todos lados..


----------



## Castrón (28 Oct 2008)

vale, ya me enteraré por el forro de lo que se dice en ellla


----------



## Castrón (28 Oct 2008)

donde dice forro debe decir foro


----------



## garabolos (28 Oct 2008)

pq el ibex es casi el único q está en rojo???


----------



## TIPOA (28 Oct 2008)

Nazgulillo dijo:


> Observad niños, observad... ¿no es maravilloso presenciar el momento en que un soporte se convierte en resistencia?



MUY BUENA, muy buena apreciacion.....


----------



## Castrón (28 Oct 2008)

a tenor de lo de hoy que es lo que vaticina la teoria de rayas sobre lo que va a pasar mañana? es que aun voy por el prologo del tratado de teoria de rayas que he pillao en la biblioteca publica, el hijo puta tiene xvii páginas mucho me jode los autores que hacen prologos interminables coño el prologo tiene que tener como mucho dos paginas cabrones pedantes hijos de buda


----------



## iLuso (28 Oct 2008)

¿Para mañana? Ya sabes lo que dicen en los edges.... no dejes para mañana, lo que puedas bajar hoy 

De momento, recuperamos el -1%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2008)

garabolos dijo:


> pq el ibex es casi el único q está en rojo???



En el Ibex suben más valores que en el DAX, pero son los "flojos", BBVA, BSCH, Repsol y Telefónica tiran muy fuerte p'abajo...

Saludos...


----------



## TIPOA (28 Oct 2008)

hoy esta haciendo un Hombro-Cabeza-y el otro Hombro DISLOCAO de puta madre...
pa bajooooooooooooooo


----------



## Castrón (28 Oct 2008)

el tratado de teoria de rayas que me pille tiene 1.251 paginas sin contar la bibliografia y los edges vienen en el capitulo 27 del titulo IX, cuando llegue alli volvere a leer tu post, de momento lo pongo en favoritos


----------



## Builder (28 Oct 2008)

Después de "Aterrizaje Suave III", "Desaceleración II" y "Crecimiento Negativo IV", no se pierda:

*Rebote Negativo V
*
(próximamente en sus monitores   )​


----------



## Supertramp-a (28 Oct 2008)

Parece que al final acabaremos en verde si...


----------



## Builder (28 Oct 2008)

El rojo es el nuevo verde.​


----------



## iLuso (28 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Después de "Aterrizaje Suave III", "Desaceleración II" y "Crecimiento Negativo IV", no se pierda:
> 
> *Rebote Negativo V
> *
> (próximamente en sus monitores   )​



jojojojojojojojo

+Up! ... bueno, que diga, down


----------



## Rocket (28 Oct 2008)

La verdad es que hoy ha sido un día radicalmente distinto al de ayer... excepto por el resultado del cierre.

Si esto sigue así, en poco tiempo, veremos de nuevo los 4400... :

Aunque esto para mí es el daily business, bien sea alcista o bajista. EL gran hostión está por llegar, y no tardará mucho, en cuanto entremos en recesión oficialmente.


----------



## Nazgulillo (28 Oct 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Después de "Aterrizaje Suave III", "Desaceleración II" y "Crecimiento Negativo IV", no se pierda:
> 
> *Rebote Negativo V
> *
> (próximamente en sus monitores   )​



JAjaja creo que habría que hacer una saga:

CRISIS - You don't mess with the <strike>Zohan</strike> Ibex
CRISIS II - Aterrizaje suave
CRISIS III - Desaceleración acelerada
CRISIS IV - Crecimiento negativo
CRISIS V - El ascenso hacia abajo


----------



## Nazgulillo (28 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> La verdad es que hoy ha sido un día radicalmente distinto al de ayer... excepto por el resultado del cierre.
> 
> Si esto sigue así, en poco tiempo, *veremos de nuevo los 4400*... :
> 
> Aunque esto para mí es el daily business, bien sea alcista o bajista. EL gran hostión está por llegar, y no tardará mucho, en cuanto entremos en recesión oficialmente.



Próximamente en IbexTV:







(¡Nótese el "segunda temporada COMPLETA"! ¡Chollazo!)


----------



## Jucari (28 Oct 2008)

Me estais volviendo DALTONICO.............


----------



## dillei (28 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo que mañana rojo

Seguramente rebote algo


----------



## Builder (28 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Me estais volviendo DALTONICO.............



jajajajajajajajajajaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Nazgulillo (28 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Me estais volviendo DALTONICO.............



Pues si eres daltónico, es muy sencillo:







Arriba es ROJO
Abajo es VERDE

x'DDDDDDDDDD


----------



## fairplay (28 Oct 2008)

Deben estar con las patadas y las manos de Dios, porque hace 5 minutos el CAC40 bajaba un 0,30 y ahora sube un 0,70


----------



## iLuso (28 Oct 2008)

Nazgulillo dijo:


> Pues si eres daltónico, es muy sencillo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arriba es Rojo
Abajo es Verde

MUY BUENO!!!


----------



## jacksand (28 Oct 2008)

Creo que en el parque ya han empezado con las ofertas 3x1, compre 2 Populares y le regalamos 1 Gamesa (Si eres de los 100 primeras llamadas te regalan tambien el 25 % de ING)


----------



## Rocket (28 Oct 2008)

Nazgulillo dijo:


> Próximamente en IbexTV:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jeje... pues yo fui de los que dije que el suelo seguramente estaría en los 7.000... hasta que me encontre con los 4.400... en plena recesión, allá por febrero del 2009...


----------



## jacksand (28 Oct 2008)

Nazgulillo dijo:


> Próximamente en IbexTV:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Atencion a la cara del chico negro de justo el centro de la portada... esta pensando... yo compre bonos de Lehman en Banif para asegurar mi vejez...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2008)

Acabo de actualizar los datos de esta mini-tabla. Os pogo un par de hechos destacables hoy...

BANCO - ACTUAL -- MÍNIMO HIST -- MAX HIST ------- %DESDE MAX
BSCH ----- 6,31 ------ 1,34 -----------14,4 ---------- -56%
BBVA------ 7,27 -------- 1 ------------18,3 ---------- -60%
ING --------5,25 -------5 ------------- 44 ----------- -88%
DBANK -----23,05 ------23,05 ----------115 ---------- -80%
CAGRICOLE -8,63 ------ 8,63 -----------30 ----------- -71%
FORTIS ---- 0,79 -------0,79 -----------11 ----------- -94%
BNP --------46,26 -------11 ------------88 ----------- -48%
SGENERALE -31,36 -------10 ----------- 140 ---------- -78%

*Societe Generale baja un -12,28%
Deutsche Bank un -13,35%
Credite Agricole un -13,37%
BNP Paribas -10,36%
ING un -13,41%
Unicredit un -13,03%*

*Aunque hoy no salga en las noticias como un "nuevo record" de caidas en el IBEX ni en Europa, hoy ha sido uno de los días más duros para la banca en Europa...
*
Saludos...


----------



## Tupper (28 Oct 2008)

chemosh dijo:


> ING -19%
> 
> Joder que hostión.



Jooooder vaya hostia! Y ya van ...


----------



## Rocket (28 Oct 2008)

Entonces a ver... intentando resumir la situación en dos palabras: *ESTAMOS JODIDOS.*


----------



## Builder (28 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Acabo de actualizar los datos de esta mini-tabla. Os pogo un par de hechos destacables hoy...
> 
> BANCO - ACTUAL -- MÍNIMO HIST -- MAX HIST ------- %DESDE MAX
> BSCH ----- 6,31 ------ 1,34 -----------14,4 ---------- -56%
> ...



¡Joder con la recogida de beneficios!


----------



## jacksand (28 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Acabo de actualizar los datos de esta mini-tabla. Os pogo un par de hechos destacables hoy...
> 
> BANCO - ACTUAL -- MÍNIMO HIST -- MAX HIST ------- %DESDE MAX
> BSCH ----- 6,31 ------ 1,34 -----------14,4 ---------- -56%
> ...



Tu tabla confirma mi teoria, cuando la cotizacion llega al precio de salida es que se ha ido a la mierda, pero no baja de ahi. Mas seria ya quiebra...


----------



## Jucari (28 Oct 2008)

jacksand dijo:


> Tu tabla confirma mi teoria, cuando la cotizacion llega al precio de salida es que se ha ido a la mierda, pero no baja de ahi. Mas seria ya quiebra...



Ten cuidado que esto aún no ha terminado.....Fortis no ha bajado mas por la nacionalización...a este paso veo toda la banca nacionalizada antes del 2º trimestre del 2009...al tiempo....


----------



## iLuso (28 Oct 2008)

Ibex cerrando a -1.3%.... se ha quedado en los 7.905


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2008)

"Algo" ha pasado entre ayer y hoy en la banca europea... no es normal ver a los más grandes de Europa caer entre un 10 y un 15%... no se si será por los 3000Millones que le han inyectado a la aseguradora holandesa o porque descontaban una recesión y ven que esto se parece más a una depresión  ... lo que está claro es que sea España, Alemania, Francia, la que sea, se está viniendo todo abajo...

Saludos...


----------



## perroleo (28 Oct 2008)

Bueno, la mano de Dios no pudo dejar el IBEX sobre los 8000 mañana pinta interesante.


----------



## Tupper (28 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Ten cuidado que esto aún no ha terminado.....Fortis no ha bajado mas por la nacionalización...a este paso veo toda la banca nacionalizada antes del 2º trimestre del 2009...al tiempo....



Toda la banca nacionalizada? Pero dónde has estado estas últimas semanas illo ??!! Eso ya no es noticias hombre, se da por sentado.

Ahora estamos en una segunda fase de quiebra de estados (Islandia, Hungría, Ucrania, Argentina...) y nacionalizaciones de empresas de la automoción (tipo Ford y General Motors).


----------



## Builder (28 Oct 2008)

*IBEX: 7905 (-1,3%)*

*¡¡Bye, bye 8 mil!!* (casi no tuvimos oportunidad de conocernos... ¡que te vaya bonito! )

El 22 de octubre, hace una semana, entramos en los 8 mil (8.995) y ya son historia. Esto va muy deprisa. ¡A ver cuánto nos aguantan los 7 mil! :


----------



## Tupper (28 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> "Algo" ha pasado entre ayer y hoy en la banca europea... no es normal ver a los más grandes de Europa caer entre un 10 y un 15%...



Se llama teznicamente "desapalancamiento a tuti plen". Cherchez les hedgies..


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2008)

jacksand dijo:


> Tu tabla confirma mi teoria, cuando la cotizacion llega al precio de salida es que se ha ido a la mierda, pero no baja de ahi. Mas seria ya quiebra...



Te lo he puesto en un post anterior, ya hay bancos cotizando por debajo de su precio de salida... Ahora te hago un pequeño resumen, pero Deutsche Bank y Credit Agricole creo que seguro...

Saludos...

Edito: DBank está a 22,26€ salió en 1993 a 30,72€ 15 años después las acciones valen 8,5€ menos!!!
Credite Agricole está a 8,75€ salió en 1993 a 13,7€,,,


----------



## spamrakuen (28 Oct 2008)

Efecto Stroop 

VERDE
ROJO
VERDE
ROJO
VERDE
ROJO

¿de que color es cada linea?


----------



## Casiano (28 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Te lo he puesto en un post anterior, ya hay bancos cotizando por debajo de su precio de salida... Ahora te hago un pequeño resumen, pero Deutsche Bank y Credit Agricole creo que seguro...
> 
> Saludos...



Por favor explicadme a mi, que no tengo ni puta idea, como es posible que su cotización sea inferior al precio de salida. ¿No seria eso tecnicamente imposible?


----------



## Builder (28 Oct 2008)

Hipotecas referenciadas a divisas, ahora en intereconomía


----------



## Builder (28 Oct 2008)

Bah, no han dicho nada. 2 opciones:

1) Que aguanten porque en algun momento el cambio euro-yen mejorará
2) Que esperen un rebote del euro para cambiar la hipoteca a euros

Eso sí el tipo, mientras lo contaba, se reía. Ha dicho al final que él no tiene hipoteca ni a euros ni a yenes. Así se entiende, claro


----------



## arrhenius (28 Oct 2008)

Casiano dijo:


> Por favor explicadme a mi, que no tengo ni puta idea, como es posible que su cotización sea inferior al precio de salida. ¿No seria eso tecnicamente imposible?



por???

joder tan imposible como que los piso bajen de precio, por que iba a vender alguien por menos de lo que le costo??


joder no se me ocurre ningun impedimento, hamijo!


oferta y demanda!!!


----------



## paaq (28 Oct 2008)

Casiano dijo:


> Por favor explicadme a mi, que no tengo ni puta idea, como es posible que su cotización sea inferior al precio de salida. ¿No seria eso tecnicamente imposible?



¿?

¿Según tú, una empresa no puede bajar nunca de valor? El día que sale a bolsa, son los dueños de la empresa los que deciden a cuánto sale. A partir de ahí, es el mercado. Y por supuesto ninguna ley dice que una empresa no pueda valer menos de lo que comenzó valiendo en bolsa.

Ejemplos españoles que se me ocurren ahora mismo: las cuotas CAM, Jazztel...


----------



## mmm (28 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Ten cuidado que esto aún no ha terminado.....Fortis no ha bajado mas por la nacionalización...a este paso veo toda la banca nacionalizada antes del 2º trimestre del 2009...al tiempo....



Más que nacionalizada, sostenida con dinero público (y mientras, los casi 7000 millones de euros que ha ganado el Santander hasta octubre, en la caja fuerte privada de 4 gatos).

Caso de que la nacionalizaran, de aquí a x años, ya se sabe, lo hemos visto repetidas veces: puesta en manos de los mismos de nuevo.


----------



## Casiano (28 Oct 2008)

Ok, arrhenius y paaq. Entendido perfectamente. Viene a ser como que las aguas regresen a su cauce. O sea, burbujas empresariales


----------



## Tupper (28 Oct 2008)

Peter doy por sentado que no te has leído el post 13.042 de este hilo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2008)

Casiano dijo:


> Ok, arrhenius y paaq. Entendido perfectamente. Viene a ser como que *las aguas regresen a su cauce*. O sea, burbujas empresariales



Ese tenia que ser mi nick pero al final... 
Te lo han explicado muy bien, este hilo va demasiado rápido... :o

Saludos...


----------



## ronald29780 (28 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Te lo he puesto en un post anterior, ya hay bancos cotizando por debajo de su precio de salida... Ahora te hago un pequeño resumen, pero Deutsche Bank y Credit Agricole creo que seguro...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



Hay que tener mucha cautela con este tipo de analisis. Si hay por en medio un par de splits/contrasplits viene luego algun enteradillo y te coloca un bonito owned. 
PD: Yo no hago este tipo de cosas, mi pereza es mayor que mi ambicion de ownear...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Hay que tener mucha cautela con este tipo de analisis. Si hay por en medio un par de splits/contrasplits viene luego algun enteradillo y te coloca un bonito owned.
> PD: Yo no hago este tipo de cosas, mi pereza es mayor que mi ambicion de ownear...



No te creas que no lo he pensado!!!  pero a mi también me dio pereza buscarlo... je je 

Si sale alguno, pues se come uno un Owned, Arte y Cultura y Bobojista llevan unos cuantos y se les ve de un feliz... :

Saludos...


----------



## Casiano (28 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ese tenia que ser mi nick pero al final...
> Te lo han explicado muy bien, este hilo va demasiado rápido... :o
> 
> Saludos...



Es un verdadero placer encontrar gente tan maja en este foro,


----------



## Flaubert (28 Oct 2008)

Pues dan ganas de comprar ING's......riesgo? Que quiebren, pero ¿después de haberles inyectado 10000 milloones de € le van a dejar quebrar? Si no fuese un cobardica sin pajolera idea de bolsa, me compraba unas cuantas ING's.....a poco que lo hagan mal, en un añito estarán al doble (o ¿puede que ya ni estén?)


----------



## tonuel (28 Oct 2008)

*MULDER... MULDER... ERES TU...???? *




:


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2008)

Al fin llegó el cierre, no he posteado antes porque no tengo ganas de discutir con nadie, ya llevo en Internet el tiempo suficiente como para saber evitar peleas coloquiales que no llevan a ninguna parte. Ahora mismo les voy a decir lo que yo hago para que no se lleven a engaños de ningún tipo:

- Yo no hago NINGÚN tipo de previsiones sobre el IBEX y si digo algo sobre el preferiría que no se me tuviera en cuenta porque no lo analizo en absoluto.
- Yo analizo Eurostoxx y mini-S&P.
- Dije que el lunes arrancaríamos bajando y luego subiríamos, así ha sido.
- Llevo desde el sábado pasado diciendo que lunes y martes subiríamos y, efectivamente, el Eurostoxx ha subido estos dos días. El lunes sólo fueron 4 puntos, pero hoy ha sido casi un 4%.
- Dije también que esta semana estaría llena de altibajos, que iríamos dando tumbos arriba y abajo y, que eso se cumple, también es innegable.


^STOXX50E: Summary for DJ EURO STOXX 50 - Yahoo! Finance

- Esta mañana he dicho que teníamos que bajar para cerrar el gap y, aunque tarde, hemos bajado a cerrar el gap, luego hemos vuelto a subir, es decir, otra previsión cumplida.

Y quien quiera decirme que me equivoco que lo haga, si lo hace con fundamento le haré caso, si me viene el flipado bajista de turno a decirme que si el ibex esto o aquello, pues le daré la callada por respuesta. Ya he soportado bastantes trolls en mi vida como para seguir haciéndolo. Ya he dicho que yo digo lo que veo en el gráfico, no soy bajista ni alcista, simplemente digo lo que va a pasar. Tampoco veo los noticieros de la TV.

Y ahora el análisis para mañana:

Esta tarde, antes del cierre, mientras el Eurostoxx ha subido tranquilamente 50 puntos casi sin despeinarse el Ibex apenas se ha movido, incluso ha bajado. El Ibex es ahora mismo un índice muy débil pero ya no hablaré más del Ibex por hoy.

Los americanos van muy lentos con el desarrollo del ciclo en el que estamos, parece que la suspensión de la bolsa el pasado viernes los dejó atrás y ahora los europeos vamos más lentos también por esta razón.

Mañana toca corrección de la subida de estos días pero será una corrección leve, no es probable que se alcancen los mínimos del lunes ni los máximos de hoy, así que mañana podríamos tener una apertura a la baja y, para cuando abran los gringos, una subida. Si este escenario resulta es probable que subamos el jueves y el viernes, incluso algo fuerte, porque hay objetivos que alcanzar y estos aun quedan algo lejos, aunque también es cierto que subimos con cierta debilidad.

Bueno pues hasta aquí el pronóstico para los próximos días. Ya pueden empezar con sus trolladas.


----------



## Builder (28 Oct 2008)

Flaubert dijo:


> Pues dan ganas de comprar ING's......riesgo? Que quiebren, pero ¿después de haberles inyectado 10000 milloones de € le van a dejar quebrar? Si no fuese un cobardica sin pajolera idea de bolsa, me compraba unas cuantas ING's.....a poco que lo hagan mal, en un añito estarán al doble (o ¿puede que ya ni estén?)



Es como jugar a la ruleta rusa: a lo mejor no hay bala... *¡a lo peor me vuelo los sesos!* Entretenido, muy entretenido


----------



## tonuel (28 Oct 2008)

Flaubert dijo:


> Pues dan ganas de comprar ING's......riesgo? Que quiebren, pero ¿después de haberles inyectado 10000 milloones de € le van a dejar quebrar? Si no fuese un cobardica sin pajolera idea de bolsa, me compraba unas cuantas ING's.....a poco que lo hagan mal, en un añito estarán al doble (o ¿puede que ya ni estén?)



todavia es pronto hamijo... :


Hombre Mulder, ya echaba en falta tus previsiones... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2008)

Flaubert dijo:


> Pues dan ganas de comprar ING's......riesgo? Que quiebren, pero ¿después de haberles inyectado 10000 milloones de € le van a dejar quebrar? Si no fuese un cobardica sin pajolera idea de bolsa, me compraba unas cuantas ING's.....a poco que lo hagan mal, en un añito estarán al doble (o ¿puede que ya ni estén?)



El viernes pasado la gente pensó lo mismo.... 
Resultado: pierden pasta...

Ahora mismo, si no es para entrar y salir en el día o en pocos días, abstenerse de entrar en bolsa, ya llegará el momento, y al menos yo si puedo lo avisaré... (otra cosa será que acierte... )

Saludos...

Edito para poner un "...hacer caso a Mulder que sabe de lo que habla..."


----------



## perroleo (28 Oct 2008)

Deberiamos investigar por que muchos bancos europeos han tenido una bajada de más del 13%. Lo consider demasiado coordinado. Hay algún rumor? Alguna noticia que me he perdido? La gente está retirando su participación de estos bancos...


----------



## Builder (28 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ahora mismo, si no es para entrar y salir en el día o en pocos días, abstenerse de entrar en bolsa, ya llegará el momento, y al menos yo si puedo lo avisaré... (otra cosa será que acierte... )



Yo pienso que el día bueno es el 17 de febrero de 2009 (otra cosa será que acierte... )


----------



## laura (28 Oct 2008)

¿por que la bolsa española es la unica que a perdido, las demas todas han subido?


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Oct 2008)

> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets
> Rumores - Serenity markets
> 
> Corren rumores por el mercado de que un gran banco europeo se habría pillado los dedos por no cerrar cortos a tiempo en VW



Como sea el SAN o BBVA, va a llover sobre mojado.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2008)

laura dijo:


> ¿por que la bolsa española es la unica que a perdido, las demas todas han subido?



Está todo explicado... desde el comentario 12901 hasta el anterior a este... 

Saludos...

Edito: Busca VW
Edito: El comentario 13117 no tiene desperdicio ;-)


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2008)

Antes se me ha olvidado decir un par de cosas:

- La semana que viene será fuertemente bajista y perforaremos los mínimos del año con una probabilidad bastante alta.
- El S&P tiene objetivo para el final de la semana que viene en 740, el Eurostoxx lo tiene en 1946.

Para que se hagan una idea de por donde vamos, el S&P ahora mismo está en 864, mínimo del año en 825.25. El Eurostoxx ahora cotiza en 2340 y tiene el mínimo en 2176. Estos no son niveles para entrar largos, son sólo objetivos a alcanzar, es decir, se debería llegar más abajo todavía.

Esto es todo.


----------



## Jucari (28 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Antes se me ha olvidado decir un par de cosas:
> 
> - La semana que viene será fuertemente bajista y perforaremos los mínimos del año con una probabilidad bastante alta.
> - El S&P tiene objetivo para el final de la semana que viene en 740, el Eurostoxx lo tiene en 1946.
> ...



Mulder, suelo a 740???...eso significa que los hedge van a entrar a saco a vender...Cárpatos comentaba que si vendian por debajo del minimo anual el próximos suelo andaria por alli los 740...


----------



## Builder (28 Oct 2008)

Para los que han perdido pasta con los ya famosos rebotes negativos del Ibex. La preocupación de este hombre es mucho mayor: no tiene bolsillos lo suficientemente grandes para meter *el dinero suelto que necesita para ir al supermercado*:





​
¡Bienvenidos a Zimbawe! Más aquí (no os perdáis el precio de los huevos):
What the real crisis is like!


----------



## Jucari (28 Oct 2008)

DJ +5%
S&P +4,70

Hay que estar a las verdes y a las maduras....


----------



## sicran (28 Oct 2008)

Dow subiendo a saco:

Dow	+391.95	+4.79%	8,567.72
NASDAQ	+59.60	+3.96%	1,565.50
S&P	+39.97	+4.71%	888.89


----------



## comparto-piso (28 Oct 2008)

queda una hora 

acaba en rojo.


----------



## fairplay (28 Oct 2008)

Yo tambien creo que acaba en rojo o practicamente en neutro...Me da que son operaciones de tiburoneo a un dia en las que pican los pardillos de turno y luego se llevan la pasta los brokers de siempre.


----------



## comparto-piso (28 Oct 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> :
> 10 caracteres



es facil

8,646.33	+470.56	

ya esta en rojo

que tonteria he puesto jeje


----------



## Misterio (28 Oct 2008)

El S&P en 900, ha sido de repente a media tarde cuando ha dado el violento rebote alcista algo se huelen que pasará mañana, y puede ser una rebaja aun mayor de tipos.

De seguir así mañana supersubida en el Ibex supongo..


----------



## sicran (28 Oct 2008)

No se eh...ya me gustaría (me gusta la sangre XD), pero el ostión de la última media hora tendría que ser demasiado grande...

Dow	+584.93	+7.15%	8,760.70
NASDAQ	+89.17	+5.92%	1,595.07
S&P	+59.19	+6.97%	908.11


----------



## un marronazo (28 Oct 2008)

yo no me creo nada, alucino con la subida de Wall Street estamos a poquitos dias de las elecciones, hay que mantener al muerto con respiración asistida.


----------



## fairplay (28 Oct 2008)

Creo que teneis razon y me preparo para un auto owneo:o Un 7,46: me parece demasiado para perderlo en tan poco tiempo


----------



## Jucari (28 Oct 2008)

Mañana preparaos para unos tipos en USA por debajo el 1%...


----------



## fairplay (28 Oct 2008)

Ufff han pasado del 8%:, esta claro que estan descontado la bajada de tipos, que por otro lado serian ya claramente tipos de interes negativo.....y la deflacion a la japonesa llamando a la puerta


----------



## Misterio (28 Oct 2008)

Tirando las últimas balas que les quedan si, felicidades a los compradores de última hora en el Ibex mañana tendrán un gap de inicio bastante suculento, un 4% mínimo.


----------



## tonuel (28 Oct 2008)

La locura bursátil: Volkswagen vale tanto como todo el Ibex | elmundo.es


Flipante... :

el ibex no lo permitirá... 



Saludos


----------



## dillei (28 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> - Esta mañana he dicho que teníamos que bajar para cerrar el gap y, aunque tarde, hemos bajado a cerrar el gap, luego hemos vuelto a subir, es decir, otra previsión cumplida.



Falso. Tu has dicho que abriria a la baja y subiría para cerrar el gap. Ha sido todo lo contrario. Ha abierto al alza y ha bajado a cerrar el gap.



Mulder dijo:


> Esta tarde, antes del cierre, mientras el Eurostoxx ha subido tranquilamente 50 puntos casi sin despeinarse el Ibex apenas se ha movido, incluso ha bajado. El Ibex es ahora mismo un índice muy débil pero ya no hablaré más del Ibex por hoy.



No has dicho absolutamente nada. Dijiste que hoy cerrariamos superalcistas, concretamente "al cielo de la mano de USA". Jurl, jurl...




Mulder dijo:


> Mañana toca corrección de la subida de estos días pero será una corrección leve, no es probable que se alcancen los mínimos del lunes ni los máximos de hoy, así que mañana podríamos tener una apertura a la baja y, para cuando abran los gringos, una subida. Si este escenario resulta es probable que subamos el jueves y el viernes, incluso algo fuerte, porque hay objetivos que alcanzar y estos aun quedan algo lejos, aunque también es cierto que subimos con cierta debilidad.
> 
> Bueno pues hasta aquí el pronóstico para los próximos días. Ya pueden empezar con sus trolladas.



Predijiste caidas para mañana... a la apertura... me despollo, aciertas menos que Solbes tronco, y encima te las das de entendido.

que owneds te haces a ti mismo


----------



## chameleon (28 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Mañana toca corrección de la subida de estos días pero será una corrección leve, no es probable que se alcancen los mínimos del lunes ni los máximos de hoy, así que mañana podríamos tener una apertura a la baja y, para cuando abran los gringos, una subida.



Mulder, empezamos mal la previsión eh? 
No tiene pinta de apertura a la baja jajajaj


----------



## dillei (28 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Antes se me ha olvidado decir un par de cosas:
> 
> - La semana que viene será fuertemente bajista y perforaremos los mínimos del año con una probabilidad bastante alta.
> - El S&P tiene objetivo para el final de la semana que viene en 740, el Eurostoxx lo tiene en 1946.
> ...



Llevamos varias semanas fuertemente bajistas, no hay que ser un lumbreras para preveer lo más probable. Pero con el gafe que tu tienes, fijo que la semana que viene es positiva.

Ni una, pero es que ni una

Espero que no estés jugando con dinero que no es tuyo

.


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Mulder, empezamos mal la previsión eh?
> No tiene pinta de apertura a la baja jajajaj



¿alguna vez os he dicho que sois una fuente muy apropiada para pulsar el sentimiento contrario?


----------



## Jucari (28 Oct 2008)

Mi madre que subidón!!!!!...ni punto de comparación con los del NENG!!!..

Ver archivo adjunto 5168


SUBIDON SUBIDON....


----------



## dillei (28 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿alguna vez os he dicho que sois una fuente muy apropiada para pulsar el sentimiento contrario?



Si, si, pero mañana fuertemente bajista ¿eh?

que ridículo


----------



## ronald29780 (28 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Mañana preparaos para unos tipos en USA por debajo el 1%...




No creo que vaya a haber menos que 1%. 

Al loro:

A ver si vemos una bonita semana alcista entre los polos del Nikkei, el Dax y el Dow... Allí puede haber mucha retroalimentacion...


----------



## ronald29780 (28 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> No creo que vaya a haber menos que 1%.
> 
> Al loro:
> 
> A ver si vemos una bonita semana alcista entre los polos del Nikkei, el Dax y el Dow... Allí puede haber mucha retroalimentacion...



Esto ni siquiera iba a escribir...

Hay muy poco volumen en la bolsa americana...:


----------



## sicran (28 Oct 2008)

Dow	+839.73	+10.27%	9,015.50
NASDAQ	+129.48	+8.60%	1,635.38
S&P	+85.27	+10.04%	934.19


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2008)

¡Que terquedad por dios!



dillei dijo:


> Falso. Tu has dicho que abriria a la baja y subiría para cerrar el gap. Ha sido todo lo contrario. Ha abierto al alza y ha bajado a cerrar el gap.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1176615-post12908.html

¿donde está la palabra abrir? El futuro del Eurostoxx abre a las 8:00 ese post es de media hora después ¿como voy a tratar de adivinar una apertura que ya se ha dado?



> No has dicho absolutamente nada. Dijiste que hoy cerrariamos superalcistas, concretamente "al cielo de la mano de USA". Jurl, jurl...



^STOXX50E: Summary for DJ EURO STOXX 50 - Yahoo! Finance
^GSPC: Summary for S&P 500 INDEX,RTH - Yahoo! Finance
^DJI: Summary for Dow Jones Industrial Average - Yahoo! Finance



> Predijiste caidas para mañana... a la apertura... me despollo, aciertas menos que Solbes tronco, y encima te las das de entendido.



La mañana de mañana aun no ha ocurrido, ¿fallo antes de que se produzca el evento que he de acertar? eso sí que es hacer previsiones 



> que owneds te haces a ti mismo



Yo tengo muy claro quien se está haciendo realmente los owneds.


----------



## sicran (28 Oct 2008)

Y no para.....

Qué manera de subir!! Que habrá pasado para este subidón?¿

Dow	+892.85	+10.92%	9,068.62
NASDAQ	+143.57	+9.53%	1,649.47
S&P	+91.48	+10.78%	940.40


----------



## Tupper (28 Oct 2008)

Menudo subidón US del 11% !!!


----------



## Tupper (28 Oct 2008)

Hoy se han llegado a pagar mil euros por acción de Volkswagen, una locura !!!


----------



## kaos (28 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> La locura bursátil: Volkswagen vale tanto como todo el Ibex | elmundo.es
> 
> 
> Flipante... :



Podría llamarse el esperpento de la Bolsa. En tan sólo dos días, el fabricante alemán de automóviles Volkswagen ha multiplicado por más de cuatro su capitalización bursátil y ya vale tanto como todos los valores del Ibex juntos.

La capitalización de Volkswagen (+425 / +81.73%), que refleja el valor que le atribuye el mercado, asciende a 272.000 millones de euros, frente a los 270.000 millones que suman entre todos los componentes del parqué madrileño tras el último cierre negativo. El mayor 'peso pesado' del mercado español, Telefónica, roza los 60.000 millones.

"Más que un episodio histórico, estamos ante un momento histérico", opina Ignacio Cantos, analista de Renta 4. "Volkswagen vale ahora mismo como todas las empresas de automóviles del mundo", añade

A ver si el golf del ´92 se va a revalorizar...

saludos


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Oct 2008)

¿Se le ha ido la mano a la mano de Dios?

No me digais que el motivo es una bajada de tipos en USA porque me descojono de risa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2008)

Yo pronostico que mañana parriba!!!!! 

Saludos...


----------



## sicran (28 Oct 2008)

No se cual puede haber sido el motivo...pero ha sido brutal. Yo, estando en USA, tengo que celebrarlo, porque aunque ignoro porque, cuando sube el Dow Jones, el Euro también sube con respecto al dolar, cosa que agradezco estando aquí y teniendo mi dinero en Europa .


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2008)

Subidas sin volumen... no hay que fiarse :

Saludos...

Edito: Mulder, tu te fijas mucho en el volumen, tienes datos de la sesión de hoy? Gracias adelantadas


----------



## Jucari (28 Oct 2008)

Hoy ha sido un día esperpentico---lo de WV no es normal.....miedo me da el día que vuelva a su lugar que le corresponde....lo de Ws....puedes pensar que la rebaja de tipos puede ser superior al 0,50 pero no es suficiente para provocar esta subida...hay algo mas que como siempre los HUMANOS nos enteraremos tarde....


----------



## ronald29780 (28 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Subidas sin volumen... no hay que fiarse :
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Edito: Mulder, tu te fijas mucho en el volumen, tienes datos de la sesión de hoy? Gracias adelantadas



^GSPC: Summary for S&P 500 INDEX,RTH - Yahoo! Finance

Los palitos debajo del grafico.

En el 5d, es más interesante...


----------



## isma1983 (28 Oct 2008)

Lo de VW no tiene nada que ver con ninguna bajada de tipos. Habia muchos Hedge Funds puestos cortos sobre el valor y con la noticia de que Porsche se va a hacer con el 75% de las acciones empezarón a deshacer posiciones con lo que se ha formado un efecto bola de nieve de tres pares de cojones (una prueba más de lo destructivo de los derivados en la bolsa). Aún así muchos de los bancos que se pusieron cortos sobre VW lo han pagado caro y según se he leido las perdidas acumuladas son de aproximadamente 10.000 millones de euros. Hay es nada.

Lo de hoy de WallStreet si que es algo inexplicable. Tenemos un rebote bueno para lo que queda de semana. Si el IBEX mañana no lo hace bien se puede decir que está sentenciado.


----------



## adso de melk (28 Oct 2008)

centremos el tema. ¿y ahora que?, si ha sido por bajada de tipos, Estados Unidos acaba de quemar de verdad todos los cartuchos, pero no creo que el dinero gratis dispare la economía, demasiado paro, bajo consumo, ni a crédito barato. 

Por otra parte están pintando un escenario donde los bancos no van a prestar nada, no ganan intereses y se arriesgan a no cobrar.


Lo que está claro es que esta subida y las de mañana son puro teatro, el final será el mismo, hundimiento, pero queda bonito como tocan los violinistas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ^GSPC: Summary for S&P 500 INDEX,RTH - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> Los palitos debajo del grafico.
> 
> En el 5d, es más interesante...



Ya lo había mirado en Yahoo, por eso he puesto lo de subidas sin volumen, pero como Mulder se basa en volúmenes y tiene tiempo real, supongo que tendrá datos más técnicos que los de yahoo, por eso le preguntaba...

Pero gracias de todas formas ronald...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (28 Oct 2008)

Mañana ya veo a todos los pardillos metiéndose mientras sigan tocando... :o











Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Oct 2008)

Morgan Stanley Day's Range: 10.15 - 15.50 

ha subido en 2 horas un 10% la bolsa...


por cierto VW vale mas que todo el ibex junto... si todo le va de cara... baja acero, materias primas y euro cayendo exportará mas... PUES QUE BAJE LOS PRECIOS A LA MITAD


----------



## Durmiente (28 Oct 2008)

¿Serán tan capullos como para hacer otra bajada concertada de tipos?

Sería más gorda del 0'50-0'75


----------



## perroleo (28 Oct 2008)

Despues de ver el DJ, mi pronostico para mañana:


----------



## ronald29780 (28 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Morgan Stanley Day's Range: 10.15 - 15.50
> 
> ha subido en 2 horas un 10% la bolsa...
> 
> ...



No estoy justificando el montante en sí, pero tampoco debe extrañar que valga una sola empresa más que un indice compuesto por:

- bancos y seguros pillados en Argentina y con la espada de Damocles en el mercado domestico o de su foco de expansion.

- ladrilleras pillados con el triple de deuda que patrimonio y sin visos de ganar un duro en años.

- utilities pilladas en tener ganancias gracias a monopolios (que se puede acabar el chollo mañana).

Lo siento por algunos, que me parecian tener mucho futuro, como Gamesa con sus molinos y Tecnicas Reunidas con la construccion de equipamiento industrial. Aunque ellos tampoco tienen una ponderacion de gran peso dentro del IBEX.


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ya lo había mirado en Yahoo, por eso he puesto lo de subidas sin volumen, pero como Mulder se basa en volúmenes y tiene tiempo real, supongo que tendrá datos más técnicos que los de yahoo, por eso le preguntaba...
> 
> Pero gracias de todas formas ronald...
> 
> Saludos...



Hay que tener en cuenta que los americanos tienen su horario que consiste en:

- Apertura: de 15:30 a 17:30, aquí es donde más volumen diario aparece, bandazos fuertes.
- Hora muerta entre 17:30 y 18:00 o 18:30, supongo que se van a tomar un donut y dejan al mando a los novatos que tienen orden estricta de tocar nada y mantener las cosas como están.
- Entre las 18:00 o 18:30 y las 19:00 suele haber un repunte del volumen, dura poco y no es muy fuerte, pero es un buen momento para hacer trading.
- Desde las 19:00 a las 21:00, hora de comer para ellos, los novatos vuelven a estar al mando.
- De 21:00 a 22:00, subida del volumen otra vez y bandazos

Las horas son las de nuestro horario español, claro.

Los futuros europeos que están abiertos hasta las 22:00 suelen tener los mismos picos de volumen en esas horas porque siguen lo que hacen los gringos, pero hoy desde las 18:00 no han aparecido repuntes de volumen importantes en el Eurostoxx, aunque algo ha habido pero muy por debajo de lo normal, mientras tanto el precio no ha parado de subir.

En el S&P, sin embargo, el volumen ha aparecido en la apertura, como de costumbre, luego ha bajado y ha vuelto a aparecer muy fuerte hacia las 19:30 donde ha seguido alto hasta las 21:00 horas. A partir de ahí han decaido tanto el precio como el volumen.

Desde luego ha sido una sesión extraña la de hoy, pero ya dije hace bastante rato que los gringos iban retrasados con respecto a Europa, ahora con esta subida ya se han puesto al día, incluso se podría decir que ¡nos han adelantado!

A pesar de todo, la subida de hoy no es que haya sido falsa, ha sido técnica. Esto quiere decir que había que hacerla por narices aunque a nadie le convenza, la finalidad real de esta subida es preparar el gran desplome de la semana que viene y situarse en un buen punto de partida. Ahora es el momento de hacer entrar a los pardillos y el lunes que viene si el índice estaba alcista no me acuerdo.


----------



## Jucari (28 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que los americanos tienen su horario que consiste en:
> 
> - Apertura: de 15:30 a 17:30, aquí es donde más volumen diario aparece, bandazos fuertes.
> - Hora muerta entre 17:30 y 18:00 o 18:30, supongo que se van a tomar un donut y dejan al mando a los novatos que tienen orden estricta de tocar nada y mantener las cosas como están.
> ...



Mulder...tocaremos suelo para aguantar al menos hasta finales de año...o buscaremos algo mas abajo en las próximas semanas?


----------



## Casiano (28 Oct 2008)

Pero ¿que coño pasa con el gato de wall street? Porque una de dos: o no está muerto ó va rebotando cada seis o siete pisos.


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Mulder...tocaremos suelo para aguantar al menos hasta finales de año...o buscaremos algo mas abajo en las próximas semanas?



Yo solo hago previsiones hasta el fin del ciclo en el que estamos, en este caso quedan entre 2 semanas y 2 semanas y media para terminarlo, más allá puedo mirarlo pero normalmente no me preocupa hasta que llega ese momento.

Tampoco puedo hacer un análisis tan detallado como el que hago sobre el ciclo actual.


----------



## Stuyvesant (28 Oct 2008)

Pos sobre Volkswagen "upino" que alguien que saca a la calle un modelo de GOLF que tiene de letra de gama "_A_". GOLF _A_ para los que todavía no han aprendido a juntar las letras, se puede esperar cualquier cosa menos sentido común. Visto hoy al hacer la compra sin el teléfono móvil.


----------



## ronald29780 (28 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que los americanos tienen su horario que consiste en:
> 
> - Apertura: de 15:30 a 17:30, aquí es donde más volumen diario aparece, bandazos fuertes.
> - Hora muerta entre 17:30 y 18:00 o 18:30, supongo que se van a tomar un donut y dejan al mando a los novatos que tienen orden estricta de tocar nada y mantener las cosas como están.
> ...



Por lo menos en el grafico de Yahoo no sale apenas volumen despues de 3.30. 
En cambio si subia el indice de 905 (aprox.) a 940.

:


----------



## Jucari (28 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo solo hago previsiones hasta el fin del ciclo en el que estamos, en este caso quedan entre 2 semanas y 2 semanas y media para terminarlo, más allá puedo mirarlo pero normalmente no me preocupa hasta que llega ese momento.
> 
> Tampoco puedo hacer un análisis tan detallado como el que hago sobre el ciclo actual.



Ok...Mulder...Thanks...


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (28 Oct 2008)

Preparaos, mañana habrá que "aguantar" a Bobojista y A&C en este hilo...


----------



## El_Presi (28 Oct 2008)

Sao Paulo frena racha negativa y salta el 1342 de la mano de Wall Street | Noticias de la Bolsa

Sao Paulo frena racha negativa y salta el 13,42% de la mano de Wall Street
28/10/2008 - 22:51
- Noticias EFE


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Por lo menos en el grafico de Yahoo no sale apenas volumen despues de 3.30.
> En cambio si subia el indice de 905 (aprox.) a 940.
> 
> :



^GSPC: Summary for S&P 500 INDEX,RTH - Yahoo! Finance

¿como que no se ve? al final del día se ve claramente como las rayas del volumen son más altas que el resto.


----------



## Locke (28 Oct 2008)

Acabo de llegar ahora a casa y veo el S&P y el dow subiendo un 10%... :

¿Ha pasado algo significativo para este subidon? ¿O ha llegado sin mas?

Saludos!


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2008)

Venga, que yo también me pongo la chaqueta que imponga la moda

¿que toca cortos?, pues corta
¿que toca subida?, pues claro subida,
...
A la bolsa es imposible hacer más análisis de más de un día y sin estar correlacionado con la actualidad económica, maltrecha y vertiginosa. Aun asi la mano de dios hace de las suyas. Es una farsa y lo que se anticipa es un ostiazo de ordago. Los próximos va a ser un dia divertidos y fascinante.

Ahora sí.


----------



## ronald29780 (28 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> ^GSPC: Summary for S&P 500 INDEX,RTH - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> ¿como que no se ve? al final del día se ve claramente como las rayas del volumen son más altas que el resto.



O soy muy tonto o es mi ordenador.

Tengo, con la misma grafica del link volumen cero desde las 3.30 a 4.00pm.:

Idem no me pone barritas de las 2 a las 2.30, aunque si algo de volumen. 

Es la hora de comer.


----------



## Builder (29 Oct 2008)

Siguiendo el cierre del dow y el s&p500 en un blog yankee, decían que el volumen era más bajo de lo normal, pero calculaban en torno a un 30% menos, es decir, bajo pero no tanto como para decir que era un volumen pequeño. De hecho, eso les retraía de ponerse a cortos y consideraban mejor esperar a ver cómo se decantaba mañana o el resto de la semana.


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Ok...Mulder...Thanks...



Pues nada, que no me puedo estar quieto y me he puesto a mirar que pasará tras el actual ciclo.

Lo he analizado a largo plazo porque a medio no se ve claro, pero en el largo plazo me ha arrojado bastante luz sobre lo que va a pasar. Todo lo que voy a decir es fruto de un experimento así que espero que no se me tome demasiado en serio, aunque no creo que falle mucho con el pronóstico porque todo parece encajar bastante bien.

Lo primero decir que el objetivo del actual ciclo de largo plazo estaba en 944 para el S&P, lo que equivalía a perder un 80% desde máximos, este objetivo ya venía marcado desde el mes de marzo. Pero como ya ha sido sobrepasado reajustamos el sistema, desgraciadamente la caída actual (en precipicio) aun no nos ha marcado un punto determinado de 'anclaje' con el volumen, así que usaremos el precio para establecer un objetivo.

Pues bien, el objetivo que nos da está en el ¡440! del S&P.

Pero no nos detengamos aquí, el análisis a corto nos dice que el S&P acabará este ciclo en 740, hagamos cábalas y volvamos a reajustar el sistema con una perspectiva centrada en este nivel.

Ahora me sale que el objetivo final de toda esta caída está en ... ¡¡264!! del S&P.

A mi me resulta dificil creer que lleguemos hasta tan lejos pero este análisis es algo experimental y nos está mostrando ese punto, aun faltarían algunas cosas por confirmar, pero tal vez no quede lejos de ahí. 

Hay que decir que, según este análisis, el siguiente ciclo de corto plazo tras el actual de ahora debería ser alcista, parece que vamos a darle la bienvenida a Obama con buen talante, otra cosa será lo que ocurra luego.

Hay que decir que ambos objetivos que he marcado nos están diciendo que vamos a perder más del 100% del ciclo alcista que empezó en 2003. Agarrense los machos.


----------



## Builder (29 Oct 2008)

Más sobre el tema del volumen y las subidas de hoy en el dow y el sp500:


> At the same time, *some participants remain concerned that trading volume has been light*, making it difficult to gauge investors' level of conviction that the gains can continue. Exchange-only volume at the New York Stock Exchange on Tuesday was *slightly below the month-to-date average* of 1.7 billion shares.



naked capitalism: Dow Up 890 After Ten-Times Increase in Commercial Paper Sales

Todo el artículo es interesante.


----------



## impulsiu (29 Oct 2008)

mañana subidon ..pero

alguien puede decirme en modo resumen:

1 . motivo por el que las bolsas estan sufriendo y rompiendo todos los soportes

2. hasta cuando , segun un punto de vista racional, aunque ya sabemos que la bolsa de racional poco


----------



## DrOtis (29 Oct 2008)

Para que no se diga...
hoy en Australia subidón:
ASX 200
3928.3 *133.70 3.5%*


----------



## perroleo (29 Oct 2008)

Pue el nikkei parece que baja... Ha hecho techo a la apertura con los 8,206.04 y desde ese punto no ha podido subir más y finalmente ha comenzado ha bajar desde las 5:36, con un poco de suerte acaba en negativos o muy cercano.


----------



## El_Presi (29 Oct 2008)

los futuros marcan parriba, pero las divisas marcan pabajo y bastante. Así que puede ser que comience la bolsa con un buen rebote y se vaya para abajo.


----------



## Castrón (29 Oct 2008)

a ver los astrologos del foro, despegaos las legañas de los ojos y terminar de haceros la paja matinal y contarnos como va ir hoy el cipotex35cm si a dextrorsum o a sinistrorsum


----------



## Starkiller (29 Oct 2008)

Mi opinión:

Creo que el efecto +10% del DJ se va a circunscribir solo a USA. No va a llegar a Europa, y se debe al cierre de cortos masivos debido al acojone del efecto VW. Europa puede que empiece en verde, pero no le durará mucho (Bueno, puede que lo de VW siga, no lo se).

Es más, creo que hoy vamos a ver rojos rojísimos, corrección frente a la orgía de ayer, en todos los sentidos. Aunque podría trasladarse a mañana.


----------



## Castrón (29 Oct 2008)

cojones, ha subido 10% el down syndrome, pero... pero esto que es, ¡PERO ESTO QUE EEES!


----------



## Castrón (29 Oct 2008)

ahora no me acuerdo si decia "bueno pero... pero esto que es" o bien "pero bueno... pero esto que es"
me voy a tomar la fluoxetina, lo consulto y luego os lo digo


----------



## davinci79 (29 Oct 2008)

¡como le cuesta subir al IBEX! No se que está pasando pero ya llevamos unos cuantos días que vamos para abajo más rápido que los demás y encima ahora vamos más lentos para arriba. Los futuros están subiendo "solo" 300 puntos y yo me esperaba bastante más.

España va mal.


----------



## Castrón (29 Oct 2008)

que sentencioso, te has pasao


----------



## Starkiller (29 Oct 2008)

Castrón dijo:


> cojones, ha subido 10% el down syndrome, pero... pero esto que es, ¡PERO ESTO QUE EEES!



Ayer las opciones de Porsche sobre Volkswagen hicieron que los hedge funds tuvieran que comprar muchísimas acciones de VW, a la par que cerrar cortos que tenían sobre este.

Vamos, que han perdido hasta los calzoncillos.

Supongo que esto, en parte, ha motivado el cierre de muchos cortos en WS ante el miedo de que a alguien se le ocurra repetir la jugada.

Y, por otra parte, todo lo desinvertido en VW, lo tienen que invertir en alguna parte y recuperar, asique se han ido a casa a curarse un poco las heridas.


----------



## urisamir (29 Oct 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Por cierto, por hacer historia y recordar, el Ibex hace justo un año, tal día como hoy:
> 
> Fecha Cierre Var (€) Var (%) Máx Mín
> 29/10/07 15.738,10 134,20 0,86 15.775,60 15.680,70
> ...



Por estas fechas también el máximo de 15.995, no?


----------



## 4motion (29 Oct 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Ayer las opciones de Porsche sobre Volkswagen hicieron que los hedge funds tuvieran que comprar muchísimas acciones de VW, a la par que cerrar cortos que tenían sobre este.
> 
> Vamos, que han perdido hasta los calzoncillos.
> 
> ...



Me dan una penita 

Saludos


----------



## urisamir (29 Oct 2008)

DrOtis dijo:


> Para que no se diga...
> hoy en Australia subidón:
> ASX 200
> 3928.3 *133.70 3.5%*



Subidón moderado comparado con el DOW de ayer. Creo que a pesar del enmascaramiento de los gobiernos, el mercado empieza a distinguir muertos de vivos y para muestra la divergencia de ayer entre las bolsas de España e Italia con el resto en una jornada alcista ... queda poco dinero y debe escoger bien ...


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2008)

¡A los buenos días!



Sleepwalk dijo:


> Por cierto, por hacer historia y recordar, el Ibex hace justo un año, tal día como hoy:
> 
> Fecha Cierre Var (€) Var (%) Máx Mín
> 29/10/07 15.738,10 134,20 0,86 15.775,60 15.680,70
> ...



El 9 de noviembre de 2007 el Ibex llegó a su máximo histórico en 16040, queda ya poco para el aniversario y las comparaciones van a ser de auténtica risa.


----------



## Samzer (29 Oct 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Mi opinión:
> 
> Creo que el efecto +10% del DJ se va a circunscribir solo a USA. No va a llegar a Europa, y se debe al cierre de cortos masivos debido al acojone del efecto VW. Europa puede que empiece en verde, pero no le durará mucho (Bueno, puede que lo de VW siga, no lo se).
> 
> Es más, creo que hoy vamos a ver rojos rojísimos, corrección frente a la orgía de ayer, en todos los sentidos. Aunque podría trasladarse a mañana.



Yo estoy contigo, aunque me decanto porque la corrección va a ser hoy más que mañana.


----------



## Samzer (29 Oct 2008)

*Volatilidad histórica y desplome desde máximo de la bolsa coreana*
Agencias | 7:38 - 29/10/2008
Aumentar el textoDisminuir el texto

Corea no levanta cabeza pese al cierre de Wall Street y la recuperación de su vecino japonés. La crisis de la divisa y la debilidad extrema de la economía alimentan los temores a una intervención del Fondo Monetario Internacional para evitar una dislocación del sistema financiero del país. El índice Kospi registró hoy una volatilidad histórica con una subida intradía del 8% y luego un desplome del índice que cerró la sesión con una caída de un 3,02% a 968,7 puntos.

Volatilidad histórica y desplome desde máximo de la bolsa coreana - 29/10/08 - elEconomista.es

A mí me da que algo así se puede repetir aquí hoy. Sr. Tonuel vaya preparando los nelson, porsiaca.


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (29 Oct 2008)

el nikkei sube un 8%, el dow un 10% , rebaja de tipos de la FED y del BCE, ayer apenas subieron las bolsas europeas y decis que hoy no va a subir ,

NO TENEIS NI PUTA IDEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mañana veremos pero hoy super subidon aunque sea especulativo.


----------



## tonuel (29 Oct 2008)

Samzer dijo:


> A mí me da que algo así se puede repetir aquí hoy. Sr. Tonuel vaya preparando los nelson, porsiaca.



Parece que Nelson hoy tiene ganas de marcha... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2008)

memento_ser dijo:


> el nikkei sube un 8%, el dow un 10% , rebaja de tipos de la FED y del BCE, ayer apenas subieron las bolsas europeas y decis que hoy no va a subir ,
> 
> NO TENEIS NI PUTA IDEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> mañana veremos pero hoy super subidon aunque sea especulativo.



Precisamente cuando se sube mucho es cuando toca bajar y no al revés. Hoy en Europa no solo estamos abriendo a la baja, sino que además se prevé que el ostiazo durante la mañana va a deshacer toda la subida que tuvimos de la mano de los norteamericanos ayer

La bolsa son dientes de sierra, por eso cuando se sube mucho, se debe corregir.


----------



## Rocket (29 Oct 2008)

memento_ser dijo:


> el nikkei sube un 8%, el dow un 10% , rebaja de tipos de la FED y del BCE, ayer apenas subieron las bolsas europeas y decis que hoy no va a subir ,
> 
> NO TENEIS NI PUTA IDEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> mañana veremos pero hoy super subidon aunque sea especulativo.



Cierto, hoy el Ibex debería subir... sin embargo, si hoy llegan las bajadas después de lo de ayer, como dice El Economista (the bear rally), el Ibex seguirá cayendo.

Y no parecen ir muy desencaminados. Mira los futuros: El futuro del Dow es negativo: -109 puntos, y los del ibex, aunque muy en positivo, no dicen gran cosa: 287 puntos. 

Si la jornada es bajista para los mercados, el ibex se dará la vuelta.


----------



## panoli (29 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Cierto, hoy el Ibex debería subir... sin embargo, si hoy llegan las bajadas después de lo de ayer, como dice El Economista (the bear rally), el Ibex seguirá cayendo.
> 
> Y no parecen ir muy desencaminados. Mira los futuros: El futuro del Dow es negativo: -109 puntos, y los del ibex, aunque muy en positivo, no dicen gran cosa: 287 puntos.
> 
> Si la jornada es bajista para los mercados, el ibex se dará la vuelta.



Hoy tiene pinta de ser un día interesante. A ver que pasa


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2008)

Como ya dije ayer, hoy era probable que durante la mañana bajáramos y así está siendo, al menos en los futuros que abren a las 8:00. Es previsible que, como ayer, nos pasemos hasta la apertura norteamericana buscando cerrar el gap y luego alegría.

Para que este escenario se lleve a cabo es preciso que a las 15:30 los futuros norteamericanos nos estén marcando los niveles que tenían ayer antes de arrancar la fiesta, veo bastante probable que esto se cumpla. Tras la apertura norteamericana es posible que volvamos a tener otra fiesta alcista pero algo más moderada que la de ayer, subiremos lentos pero seguros.

Mañana será un día 100% alcista y superaremos los máximos hasta ahora de esta semana. El viernes es probable que tengamos un día lateral bajista para que vayamos encarando la semana que viene como le corresponde.


----------



## ertitoagus (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Como ya dije ayer, hoy era probable que durante la mañana bajáramos y así está siendo, al menos en los futuros que abren a las 8:00. Es previsible que, como ayer, nos pasemos hasta la apertura norteamericana buscando cerrar el gap y luego alegría.
> 
> Para que este escenario se lleve a cabo es preciso que a las 15:30 los futuros norteamericanos nos estén marcando los niveles que tenían ayer antes de arrancar la fiesta, veo bastante probable que esto se cumpla así. Tras la apertura norteamericana es posible que volvamos a tener otra fiesta alcista pero algo más moderada que la de ayer, subiremos lentos pero seguros.
> 
> Mañana será un día 100% alcista y superaremos los máximos hasta ahora de esta semana. El viernes es probable que tengamos un día lateral bajista para que vayamos encarando la semana que viene como le corresponde.




sr Mulder, hasta ahora mas o menos le respetaba los comentarios por mojarse a decir algo aunque luego fallara la mitad de las veces.

Pero con lo de las 15:30 me ha matado..... está ud bastante desinformado.


Saludos


----------



## urisamir (29 Oct 2008)

Samzer dijo:


> *Volatilidad histórica y desplome desde máximo de la bolsa coreana*
> Agencias | 7:38 - 29/10/2008
> Aumentar el textoDisminuir el texto
> 
> ...



Pues si Corea está mal con LG, Hyunday, Saan-Yong y sus maquilitas de bajo coste en NKK ... nos podemos ir preparando ...:


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> sr Mulder, hasta ahora mas o menos le respetaba los comentarios por mojarse a decir algo aunque luego fallara la mitad de las veces.
> 
> Pero con lo de las 15:30 me ha matado..... está ud bastante desinformado.
> 
> Saludos



Es cierto, es a las 14:30, aun no me acostumbro al desfase horario con USA. Ruego que me disculpen.

Léase 14:30 donde dice 15:30, por favor.


----------



## freedani (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Como ya dije ayer, hoy era probable que durante la mañana bajáramos y así está siendo, al menos en los futuros que abren a las 8:00. Es previsible que, como ayer, nos pasemos hasta la apertura norteamericana buscando cerrar el gap y luego alegría.
> 
> Para que este escenario se lleve a cabo es preciso que a las 15:30 los futuros norteamericanos nos estén marcando los niveles que tenían ayer antes de arrancar la fiesta, veo bastante probable que esto se cumpla. Tras la apertura norteamericana es posible que volvamos a tener otra fiesta alcista pero algo más moderada que la de ayer, subiremos lentos pero seguros.
> 
> Mañana será un día 100% alcista y superaremos los máximos hasta ahora de esta semana. El viernes es probable que tengamos un día lateral bajista para que vayamos encarando la semana que viene como le corresponde.



???? Macho, tus previsiones me dejan sin palabras. :


----------



## ertitoagus (29 Oct 2008)

urisamir dijo:


> Pues si Corea está mal con LG, Hyunday, Saan-Yong y sus maquilitas de bajo coste en NKK ... nos podemos ir preparando ...:



si mal no recuerdo de la semana pasada o la anterior, esas empresas que mencionas están siendo vetadas desde china de ahí el palo que están llevando. Ese es el mayor problema ahora mismo de los Koreanos.


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (29 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Cierto, hoy el Ibex debería subir... sin embargo, si hoy llegan las bajadas después de lo de ayer, como dice El Economista (the bear rally), el Ibex seguirá cayendo.
> 
> Y no parecen ir muy desencaminados. Mira los futuros: El futuro del Dow es negativo: -109 puntos, y los del ibex, aunque muy en positivo, no dicen gran cosa: 287 puntos.
> 
> Si la jornada es bajista para los mercados, el ibex se dará la vuelta.




Yo no se mucho pero , hoy los futuros de doW bajen -104 puntos despues de subir ayer un 10% , me parece normal a la espera de ver que pasa con los tipos interes. UQe baje el cagarro de la bolsa de korea no influye pero que suba el nikkei y dow un 10% y os creeis que se va a perder la fiesta europa despues del dia plano de ayer. 

Subidon hoy SEGURO¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ AHORA ES PILLAR UNA DE LAS BUENAS .


----------



## panoli (29 Oct 2008)

8.384,00 +6,05

A ver como acaba....


----------



## freedani (29 Oct 2008)

panoli dijo:


> 8.384,00 +6,05
> 
> A ver como acaba....



Por ahora habemus rebote.


----------



## Garrafone (29 Oct 2008)

Volkswagen desplomándose mas de un 40%, cae 404€


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2008)

freedani dijo:


> ???? Macho, tus previsiones me dejan sin palabras. :



Me parece muy bien pero me gustaría saber que es lo que no te encaja.


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (29 Oct 2008)

normal que se desplome a con 20 acciones te comprabas un coche


----------



## dillei (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Mañana será un día 100% alcista y superaremos los máximos hasta ahora de esta semana. El viernes es probable que tengamos un día lateral bajista para que vayamos encarando la semana que viene como le corresponde.



!Preparen cortos para mañana!¡Hoy tocaba dia bajista!


----------



## Jucari (29 Oct 2008)

Vaya semana de locos.....esto esta desmadrado....WS...WV...Corea....hoy toca subida eso es evidente....la bajada de tipos hara el resto.....podriamos tener una sorprestia con tipos por debajo del 1%???.....pregunta al aire...


----------



## combuilder (29 Oct 2008)

¿Que le pasa al santander?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2008)

Qué manía los que criticais sin ningun argumento a Mulder, falla porque se moja, argumenta las cosas, y además todo el rato habla del EUROSTOXX, cojones!!! Ha dicho que comenzaría bajista, y está bajista... leer un poco antes de criticar, o al menos criticar con algun tipo de teoría o argumento... :

Gracias, un saludo....


----------



## tonuel (29 Oct 2008)

combuilder dijo:


> ¿Que le pasa al santander?



Se le están indigestando los ladrillos... 

Edito: el rojo es de ayer...

Hoy como va...?


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2008)

Fíjense bien en los niveles que tenemos ahora mismo porque vamos a ver un pequeño, pero abrupto, desplome en breve. No tardará mucho en llegar y lo harán para sorprender a todo el mundo.


----------



## tonuel (29 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Edito: el rojo es de ayer...
> 
> Hoy como va...?



Sube un 10% a las 9:26... jojojo 



Vende Manolo... vende... 





Saludos


----------



## dillei (29 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué manía los que criticais sin ningun argumento a Mulder, falla porque se moja, argumenta las cosas, y además todo el rato habla del EUROSTOXX, cojones!!! Ha dicho que comenzaría bajista, y está bajista... leer un poco antes de criticar, o al menos criticar con algun tipo de teoría o argumento... :
> 
> Gracias, un saludo....



Donde ves que este bajista el eurostock? sólo baja VW


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Donde ves que este bajista el eurostock? sólo baja VW



Lo explicó un día Mulder, el EuroStoxx abre a las 08:00 y cierra a las 22:00, ahora mismo en igmarkets.es los futuros del EuroStoxx estan en -26 a 2460 puntos...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (29 Oct 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Donde ves que este bajista el eurostock? sólo baja VW



jojojo estos oscilan más que el ibex... 


EUROSTOXX 50 - Indice - elEconomista.es




Saludos


----------



## peptroc (29 Oct 2008)

Bueno, pues a los que compraron SAN ayer ya sabeis ahora mismo lo que teneis que hacer.

Saludos.
peptroc.


----------



## Tupper (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> 28 octubre 2008
> 
> - Yo no hago NINGÚN tipo de previsiones sobre el IBEX y si digo algo sobre el preferiría que no se me tuviera en cuenta porque no lo analizo en absoluto....
> 
> ...



Aplicando la consabida *Paradoja de Mulder* hoy deberíamos subir ligeramente en la apertura. Mecachis subida del 7%, uff, casi, casi... 

Luego dirá que se han vuelto a malinterpretar sus "pronósticos" y tal y tal...


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (29 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué manía los que criticais sin ningun argumento a Mulder, falla porque se moja, argumenta las cosas, y además todo el rato habla del EUROSTOXX, cojones!!! Ha dicho que comenzaría bajista, y está bajista... leer un poco antes de criticar, o al menos criticar con algun tipo de teoría o argumento... :
> 
> Gracias, un saludo....




Y una M no ha empezado bajista. 
Venga coño EUROSTOxx como si me habla de la bolsa de mongolia.


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Fíjense bien en los niveles que tenemos ahora mismo porque vamos a ver un pequeño, pero abrupto, desplome en breve. No tardará mucho en llegar y lo harán para sorprender a todo el mundo.



Joder asi yo tambien acierto, y a que bajara para luego subir , pero seguramente lateral , pero en el eurostoxx claro que eso no lo mira nadie. Mulder abrete un hilo del EUROSTXX este hilo es para el IBEX35.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Aplicando la consabida *Paradoja de Mulder* hoy deberíamos subir ligeramente en la apertura. Mecachis subida del 7%, uff, casi, casi...
> 
> Luego dirá que se han vuelto a malinterpretar sus "pronósticos" y tal y tal...



Pero tu has leido la frase del quote que tienes encima????? :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Me voy a la reunión que me están esperando desde las 9,30h.....esperando, esperando ver el desplome llevo 15 minutos y cada vez lo veo más alto.
> Ta luego.



Pero killo, mírate la gráfica del EuroStoxx ha hecho la caida del ángel :, lo ha puesto tonuel...

Saludos...


----------



## peptroc (29 Oct 2008)

Un offtopic, perdonad.

¿ Alguien puede entrar en http://www.gruposantander.es ? , es que no sé si se ha caido el servidor o es por parte de mi proveedor, pero no puedo acceder ahora mismo.

Saludos.
peptroc.


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (29 Oct 2008)

Ibex35 Solo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## combuilder (29 Oct 2008)

peptroc dijo:


> Un offtopic, perdonad.
> 
> ¿ Alguien puede entrar en http://www.gruposantander.es ? , es que no sé si se ha caido el servidor o es por parte de mi proveedor, pero no puedo acceder ahora mismo.
> 
> ...



Uhhhhhhhhhhhh.... Que shungo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2008)

peptroc dijo:


> Un offtopic, perdonad.
> 
> ¿ Alguien puede entrar en http://www.gruposantander.es ? , es que no sé si se ha caido el servidor o es por parte de mi proveedor, pero no puedo acceder ahora mismo.
> 
> ...



He entrado hace media hora y todo perfecto, ahora la pruebo y no va...


----------



## peptroc (29 Oct 2008)

memento_ser dijo:


> Ibex35 Solo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



¿ Y el santander no está dentro del ibex?


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (29 Oct 2008)

Sube 8,84%, Yo Compre Esta Mañana Pero No Me Han Ejecutado La Orden Asi Que La Cancelare, Vaya Mierda Yo Que Espera Sacar Una Pasta.


----------



## peptroc (29 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo si que entro...



Gracias, yo por ahora desde adsl telefonica, no. Gracias.


----------



## FlaubertSt (29 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> He entrado hace media hora y todo perfecto, ahora la pruebo y no va...



Yo no...."Problemas al cargar la pagina"....

(Si llega a ser la de ING ya habrían lanzado varios hilos con "Quiebra de ING")


----------



## peptroc (29 Oct 2008)

memento_ser dijo:


> Sube 8,84%, Yo Compre Esta Mañana Pero No Me Han Ejecutado La Orden Asi Que La Cancelare, Vaya Mierda Yo Que Espera Sacar Una Pasta.



yo las he vendido a 7,37, je, je y por ahora no puedo entrar otra vez a gruposantander.es...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2008)

memento_ser dijo:


> Ibex35 Solo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



Pero si aquí se habla del Dow, del S&P, del Nikkei, CAC, DAX, PSI, EuroStoxx, FTSE, del Bovespa, del Merval, hemos puesto enlaces a la bolsa de Nueva Zelanda, Australia, Corea, El Cairo, Israel, Arabia Saudí...

Eso sí, si bajan se habla, si no no... 

Saludos...


----------



## jacksand (29 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué manía los que criticais sin ningun argumento a Mulder, falla porque se moja, argumenta las cosas, y además todo el rato habla del EUROSTOXX, cojones!!! Ha dicho que comenzaría bajista, y está bajista... leer un poco antes de criticar, o al menos criticar con algun tipo de teoría o argumento... :



No, si ya se que Mulder habla del EUROSTOXX, pero de todas formas es un metodo infalible para el IBEX. El IBEX hace siempre lo contrario de lo que dice Mulder para el EUROSTOXX. :
Por eso Mulder es una mina. Viva Mulder!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2008)

jacksand dijo:


> No, si ya se que Mulder habla del EUROSTOXX, pero de todas formas es un metodo infalible para el IBEX. El IBEX hace siempre lo contrario de lo que dice Mulder para el EUROSTOXX. :
> Por eso Mulder es una mina. Viva Mulder!



Je je eso no te lo voy a discutir... 

Saludos....


----------



## dillei (29 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero killo, mírate la gráfica del EuroStoxx ha hecho la caida del ángel :, lo ha puesto tonuel...
> 
> Saludos...



Que yo vea ha abierto al alza con hueco, ni caida del angel ni pollas. Ha estado subiendo en todo momento.


----------



## Casiano (29 Oct 2008)

Doy fe de que a mi tampoco me va la pagina del Santander, pero recordad el día que ocurrió lo mismo con Caja Madrid.


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2008)

Para mi lo que está claro es que mucha gente dice que no acierto porque se rige por criterios distintos a los que yo uso, me explico:

- No miro al Ibex, al final parece que tendré que poner esta frase en mi firma.
- El futuro del Eurostoxx está abierto desde las 8:00 hasta las 22:00, sobre eso es sobre lo que yo hago previsiones.
- El que mire el Eurostoxx de Yahoo es normal que diga que subimos porque este cierra a las 17:30, ayer se empezó a subir fuerte desde esa hora y hoy se abre con toda esa subida acumulada, si quieren seguir el futuro del Eurostoxx en el que yo me baso usen el ticker FESX.EX, ese es el que yo veo. El otro es el contado, es decir, el índice normal.

FESX.EX: Summary for DJ EURO STOXX 50 - Yahoo! Finance

Aunque hay que decir que los cierres de este índice Yahoo los está poniendo mal, parece que las aperturas si que están correctas.

- Hay quien me critica con saña por no se que motivo, si tienen algo contra mí díganlo, pero decir que no acierto cuando no están mirando lo mismo que veo yo es de ser rematadamente estúpido. Creo que últimamente no voy nada desacertado.

Y por último he de decir que yo puedo acertar o no, pero es porque me mojo, EL QUE NO SE MOJA NUNCA ACIERTA, con que yo acierte algún movimiento durante toda la semana ya estoy superando a cualquiera que no sabe que va a pasar pero que no duda ni un segundo en ponerse a criticar como un imbecil ¿comprenden?

Creo que deberíamos moderarnos todos un poco, si no les gusta lo que escribo NO LO LEAN y aquí paz y allá gloria, yo no obligo a nadie a leer lo que escribo ni a hacer caso de lo que digo. La imagen que acompaña mi nick les debería bastar para mover la rueda del ratón hasta que mi comentario quede fuera de su vista.


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Oct 2008)

Santander tiene el servidor caido


----------



## FlaubertSt (29 Oct 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Santander tiene el servidor caido



Oh cielos!! QUIEBRA QUIEBRA!!

Haced ahora un hilo de "Santander, el segundo banco en hacer QUIEBRING"...


----------



## jacksand (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que deberíamos moderarnos todos un poco, si no les gusta lo que escribo NO LO LEAN y aquí paz y allá gloria, yo no obligo a nadie a leer lo que escribo ni a hacer caso de lo que digo. La imagen que acompaña mi nick les debería bastar para mover la rueda del ratón hasta que mi comentario quede fuera de su vista.



Mulder, que me encanta leerte, lo que pasa es que aqui le echamos humor a las cosas, y por favor sigue posteando, que he desarrollado un metodo infalible para invertir en el IBEX (no EUROSTOXX) a partir de tus previsiones del EUROSTOXX


----------



## Jucari (29 Oct 2008)

A mi el santander me va bien.....intentare entrar en mi cuenta de internet a ver que tal...

Ok..he entrado sin problemas...


----------



## Castrón (29 Oct 2008)

no os metais con malder coño


----------



## Castrón (29 Oct 2008)

malder es buen chaval yo fui al cole con el y me pasaba las respuestas en los examenes pero como hasta para copiar hay que saber él sacaba sobre mientras a mi me ponian un aprobado por los pelos, luego ya cuando teniamos edad de andar detras de las mozas, y como era el ligon del grupo, siempre me cedia alguna para tener donde mojar el churro, es buen chaval y muy capaz por eso el se ha leido el tratado de teoria de rayas de 1.251 paginas sin incluir la bibliografia en dos semanas y yo todavia voy por la pagina xiv del prologo


----------



## peptroc (29 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> A mi el santander me va bien.....intentare entrar en mi cuenta de internet a ver que tal...
> 
> Ok..he entrado sin problemas...



Sí, acabo de entrar en la Ofi y sí, ahora ya entro.


----------



## Castrón (29 Oct 2008)

sube un seis por ciento rompio la resistencia de los ocho mil tan violentamente como farruquito rompio el himen de su mujer la noche de bodas, ya se atisban signos de recuperacion, este año estamos tomando los turrones y los mazapanes con los diecisietemiles


----------



## TIPOA (29 Oct 2008)

Buenos dias a todos
bueno, acabo de entrar, y que querei que os diga, a mi esta subida me parece un Bluf... osea, a pillar pardillos

es mas, ya veras como bajara a la espera de apertura de los yankees, pero no me inspira nada de confianza y hasta no me extrañaria quedar planitos hoy con subidas o bajadas de +/-1%


----------



## jacksand (29 Oct 2008)

Para mi que despues de comer los que quedan dentro empiezan a "recoger beneficios" y hoy volvemos a terminar en rojo, yo hasta que no pase una semana entera sin bajar no me meto (si me meto! ).


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Oct 2008)

Lo que parece que es está demostrando es que el suelo del Ibex esta en los 8.000 (300 arriba, 300 abajo). Que ya es bastante poco, teniendo en cuenta que hace ahora 1 año, el Ibex estaba en 16.000


----------



## Tupper (29 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero tu has leido la frase del quote que tienes encima????? :



La de que él no hace predicciones sobre el Ibex 3-5 y que no se le tenga en cuenta? Esa frase ? 

La dejé ex profeso. En primer lugar este hilo se llama "Habéis visto el *Ibex35*?" y en segundo lugar no tiene reparos en cerrar su parrafada con lo de que "hasta aquí mis *predicciones* para la semana". Él mismo usa el término predicciones.

Pero tanto me da porque el Eurostoxx también ha subido esta mañana bastante más que "ligeramente" y no te hablo del S&P que subió un 11% ayer en la segunda mayor subida de su historia, ahí es nada. 

Lo veas por donde lo veas es un nuevo error en otra predicción fallida más. Y ya he perdido la cuenta. 

Y que conste que no tengo nada personal contra él porque ni le conozco ni nada. Servidor que lleva una década invirtiendo en bolsa, nada más.

Y ahora paso a cosas más importantes como emparejar mis calcetines.


----------



## ertitoagus (29 Oct 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Lo que parece que es está demostrando es que el suelo del Ibex esta en los 8.000 (300 arriba, 300 abajo). Que ya es bastante poco, teniendo en cuenta que hace ahora 1 año, el Ibex estaba en 16.000



Te vas a ganar un "Nelson" en breve por esa afirmación de que el suelo es el 8000


----------



## dillei (29 Oct 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Lo que parece que es está demostrando es que el suelo del Ibex esta en los 8.000 (300 arriba, 300 abajo). Que ya es bastante poco, teniendo en cuenta que hace ahora 1 año, el Ibex estaba en 16.000



Si es por ti, todos los dis es un suelo nuevo.

... pero recuerda ... con la bolsa ... a largo plazo ... siempre se gana







:


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Oct 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Si es por ti, todos los dis es un suelo nuevo.



Hauy por ahí una encuesta de hace unos dias, donde se preguntaba el suelo del Ibex, creo recordar que ya entonces, yo lo puse en los 8.000 puntos 

Corrígeme si me equivoco, por favor, a mi edad la memoria me falla


----------



## Samzer (29 Oct 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Lo que parece que es está demostrando es que el suelo del Ibex esta en los 8.000 (300 arriba, 300 abajo). Que ya es bastante poco, teniendo en cuenta que hace ahora 1 año, el Ibex estaba en 16.000



Espera que salga la semana que viene el dato del paro, solo con eso ya verás donde se va el suelo de "nuestro" Ibex.


----------



## tonuel (29 Oct 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Lo que parece que es está demostrando es que *el suelo del Ibex esta en los 8.000 *(300 arriba, 300 abajo). Que ya es bastante poco, teniendo en cuenta que hace ahora 1 año, el Ibex estaba en 16.000







Saludos


----------



## dillei (29 Oct 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Hauy por ahí una encuesta de hace unos dias, donde se preguntaba el suelo del Ibex, creo recordar que ya entonces, yo lo puse en los 8.000 puntos
> 
> Corrígeme si me equivoco, por favor, a mi edad la memoria me falla



En ese momento, el ibex ya iria por 8500.

si te hacen la encuesta cuando va por 11.000, pondrias el suelo en 10500.

tu dijiste que era un buen dia para entrar, el viernes del caidon (y eso que lo posteaste el lunes rebotando un 10%). Suponiendo que hubieses entrado ese dia, el ibex andaría por los 9500. Mal asunto.







En cualquier caso, no creo que 8000 sea el suelo.


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Oct 2008)

Samzer dijo:


> Espera que salga la semana que viene el dato del paro, solo con eso ya verás donde se va el suelo de "nuestro" Ibex.



Hombre, eso es mucho suponer (que unicamente el dato del paro influye en el Ibex)

Es como si yo digo: mira el euribor en caida, y espera a ver las bajadas de tipos del BCE, verás como se dispara el IBEX (por no mencionar el petróleo)

Pues no, ni tanto, ni tan calvo. Hay buenas noticias y malas noticias, y cada dia se dan unas cuantas de ambas, por lo q el efecto de esas noticias, yo creo q se neutraliza


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Oct 2008)

dillei dijo:


> En ese momento, el ibex ya iria por 8500.



Y está en 8.400, espero "equivocarme" siempre asi (por el bien de todos)


----------



## Mitsou (29 Oct 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Hombre, eso es mucho suponer (que unicamente el dato del paro influye en el Ibex)
> 
> Es como si yo digo: mira el euribor en caida, y espera a ver las bajadas de tipos del BCE, verás como se dispara el IBEX (por no mencionar el petróleo)
> 
> Pues no, ni tanto, ni tan calvo. Hay buenas noticias y malas noticias, y cada dia se dan unas cuantas de ambas, por lo q el efecto de esas noticias, yo creo q se neutraliza



Más que las cifras del paro infuirá como se mueva el DJ después de las elecciones ¿no?. A fin de cuentas bailamos al son que tocan en EEUU.


----------



## Locke (29 Oct 2008)

A mi lo que realmente me mosquea de esta subida, es que no parece fundamentada en nada concreto.

¿Hay algún anuncio que me he perdido? ¿Bajada de panta.... digoooo.... tipos? ¿Otro plan de rescate megachupiguai?

No se si hay algo de esto, pero me da la sensación que se sube solo por que ayer lo hicieron los americanos. Es como cuando alguien empieza a gritar en medio del parqué "¡Compra, compra!", y ale, todos a comprar como locos. Lo malo de estas cosas es que a la misma velocidad que puede subir algo basado en humo, puede bajar al día siguiente.

Saludos!


----------



## ertitoagus (29 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Saludos



Se ha cumplido mi predicción a rajatabla


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Oct 2008)

Yo no veo tan claro la supuesta caida de entrada del S&P.

Por lo menos, los calls siguen tirando párriba.

Otra cosa, mariposa.

Siguiendo el cuento de ayer (Porsche se ha hecho con un 40% del total de las acciones de VW) se debería asumir la subida del Dax con mucho cuidado.

Dicha subida de la participacion de Porsche supondría una reduccion de las acciones en free-float de 44% a 4%. Y su ponderacion en el Dax de 5,88% a 0,588%. 

Ergo la subida del Dax de ayer se queda como en un 2%.

Para las mentes simples del foro:

Es una suposicion, sabemos que la ponderacion oficial del Dax se subyuga al visto bueno de Deutsche Boerse AG. Y que los compradores de ayer no ha sido Porsche exclusivamente.


----------



## tasator (29 Oct 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Lo que parece que es está demostrando es que el suelo del Ibex esta en los 8.000 (300 arriba, 300 abajo). Que ya es bastante poco, teniendo en cuenta que hace ahora 1 año, el Ibex estaba en 16.000



Menudo suelo, de arenas movedizas, ideal para quedarse atollado


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> ¿Hay algún anuncio que me he perdido? ¿Bajada de panta.... digoooo.... tipos?




Pues sí, hay un anuncio q te has perdido, ya se están avisando bajadas de tipos


----------



## Samzer (29 Oct 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Hombre, eso es mucho suponer (que unicamente el dato del paro influye en el Ibex)
> 
> Es como si yo digo: mira el euribor en caida, y espera a ver las bajadas de tipos del BCE, verás como se dispara el IBEX (por no mencionar el petróleo)
> 
> Pues no, ni tanto, ni tan calvo. Hay buenas noticias y malas noticias, y cada dia se dan unas cuantas de ambas, por lo q el efecto de esas noticias, yo creo q se neutraliza



Eso suponiendo que no sea un dato catastrófico, que es mucho suponer. La semana que viene hablamos. :


----------



## Rocket (29 Oct 2008)

Si hoy el Dow abre en negativo, o si se pone en negativo durante la sesión (cosa muy posible despues del rebote de ayer), el ibex perderá muchas de las ganancias de hoy.

Además, estos rebotes suelen acabar con un tremendo hostión dos o tres días despues... por lo que todo queda en agua de borrajas.


----------



## Starkiller (29 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Yo no veo tan claro la supuesta caida de entrada del S&P.
> 
> Por lo menos, los calls siguen tirando párriba.
> 
> ...



Han dicho que a partir del lunes reducen el peso de VW en el DAX; me parece recordar...


----------



## Samzer (29 Oct 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Han dicho que a partir del lunes reducen el peso de VW en el DAX; me parece recordar...



*Recorte en la ponderación
*
Las fuertes subidas de las acciones de la empresa ha suscitado otras acciones. Así, hoy la Bolsa de Fráncfort ha anunciado su decisión de recortar el peso de Volkswagen en su índice general Dax 30.

Tras una reunión extraordinaria celebrada anoche, la dirección de la Bolsa de Fráncfort acordó que las acciones del fabricante de automóviles no puedan alcanzar mas allá de un 10% del índice, que se ha visto distorsionado por el tirón de los títulos de Volkswagen.

Anoche, el Eurostoxx 50, el índice de referencia de la Eurozona, también mantuvo una reunión de urgencia para acordar la rebaja de la ponderación de Volkswagen.

Detrás de estas subidas se encuentran las posiciones bajistas que se están viendo obligadas a deshacer numerosos inversores institucionales, que no apostaban por un aumento de participación de Porsche, estrangulando el valor.

Freno a la especulación con Volkswagen: Porsche venderá acciones y el Dax 30 recorta su ponderación - 29/10/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Oct 2008)

Samzer dijo:


> *Recorte en la ponderación
> *
> Las fuertes subidas de las acciones de la empresa ha suscitado otras acciones. Así, hoy la Bolsa de Fráncfort ha anunciado su decisión de recortar el peso de Volkswagen en su índice general Dax 30.
> 
> ...



¡Coño!

A veces hasta consigo sorprender a mí mismo...


----------



## Ajoporro (29 Oct 2008)

Cada vez entiendo de esto menos, pero yo veo la cosa asín,los amerianos han descontado ya mucho de su crisis, han quebrado muchos bancos, han quebrado muchas inmobiliarias, Ford y GM le han visto las orejas al lobo y han estado a punto de quebrar, muchísimos americanos les han devuelto sus casas a los bancos, ya hay barrios enteros de caravanas, lo peor de esta crisis casi se lo han comido ya, aunque les quede por empeorar, pero el trago duro se lo han bebido ya... en España aún no hemos empezado a tragar en serio, aún vivimos en los mundos de yupi, aún no ha quebrado ningún banco patrio, los precios de las viviendas aún no se han desplomado, nuestro gobierno está intentando hacer las cosas para que nada cambie, pero si el mundo entero cambia, nosotros deberemos cambiar y cuando nos toque bebernos nuestra ración de aceite de ricino, como a los yanquis, nuestro Ibex se irá a mínimos de 30 años, no veo ninguna razón para queel ibex se mantenga o suba... ninguna.


----------



## CHARLIE (29 Oct 2008)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Cada vez entiendo de esto menos, pero yo veo la cosa asín,los amerianos han descontado ya mucho de su crisis, han quebrado muchos bancos, han quebrado muchas inmobiliarias, Ford y GM le han visto las orejas al lobo y han estado a punto de quebrar, muchísimos americanos les han devuelto sus casas a los bancos, ya hay barrios enteros de caravanas, lo peor de esta crisis casi se lo han comido ya, aunque les quede por empeorar, pero el trago duro se lo han bebido ya... en España aún no hemos empezado a tragar en serio, aún vivimos en los mundos de yupi, aún no ha quebrado ningún banco patrio, los precios de las viviendas aún no se han desplomado, nuestro gobierno está intentando hacer las cosas para que nada cambie, pero si el mundo entero cambia, nosotros deberemos cambiar y cuando nos toque bebernos nuestra ración de aceite de ricino, como a los yanquis, nuestro Ibex se irá a mínimos de 30 años, no veo ninguna razón para queel ibex se mantenga o suba... ninguna.





Si, hombre sí que las hay..................Esto, no lo olvides, está lleno de tahures, trileros y estafadores de guante blanco.
Hacen subir las cotizaciones, trincan de golpe y porrazo TODA LA LIQUIDEZ QUE HAYA, que necesitan desesperadamente, y después, otra vez, HOSTIA QUE TE CRIO P'ABAJO.

Y no te calfiques, porque esto funciona así, y en España, si cabe, aún más.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## CHARLIE (29 Oct 2008)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Cada vez entiendo de esto menos, pero yo veo la cosa asín,los amerianos han descontado ya mucho de su crisis, han quebrado muchos bancos, han quebrado muchas inmobiliarias, Ford y GM le han visto las orejas al lobo y han estado a punto de quebrar, muchísimos americanos les han devuelto sus casas a los bancos, ya hay barrios enteros de caravanas, lo peor de esta crisis casi se lo han comido ya, aunque les quede por empeorar, pero el trago duro se lo han bebido ya... en España aún no hemos empezado a tragar en serio, aún vivimos en los mundos de yupi, aún no ha quebrado ningún banco patrio, los precios de las viviendas aún no se han desplomado, nuestro gobierno está intentando hacer las cosas para que nada cambie, pero si el mundo entero cambia, nosotros deberemos cambiar y cuando nos toque bebernos nuestra ración de aceite de ricino, como a los yanquis, nuestro Ibex se irá a mínimos de 30 años, no veo ninguna razón para queel ibex se mantenga o suba... ninguna.



Es, por decirlo de alguna manera, la forma de "desplumar" a los incautos de turno


----------



## John Dillinguer (29 Oct 2008)

Tanta explosión tanta explosión de Octubre, y mira...:


"Podría llamarse el esperpento de la Bolsa. En tan sólo dos días, el fabricante alemán de automóviles Volkswagen ha multiplicado por más de cuatro su capitalización bursátil y ya vale tanto como todos los valores del Ibex juntos."


Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


Teneis la regla algunos o que...??


----------



## sephon (29 Oct 2008)

John Dillinguer dijo:


> Tanta explosión tanta explosión de Octubre, y mira...:
> 
> 
> *"Podría llamarse el esperpento de la Bolsa. En tan sólo dos días, el fabricante alemán de automóviles Volkswagen ha multiplicado por más de cuatro su capitalización bursátil y ya vale tanto como todos los valores del Ibex juntos."*
> ...



A lo mejor es que estan a punto de sacar un modelo de coche electrico "de verdad".


----------



## Apolodoro (29 Oct 2008)

Joder, el tema bursátil me supera. A ver;



yahoo dijo:


> The renewed buying has been stoked by expectations that both the U.S. Federal Reserve and the Bank of Japan will cut interest rates this week and provide a further stimulus to the world economy which should foster some renewed risk appetite in markets.



Ah vale. Expectivas de bajadas de tipos para estimular la economía global. Por eso las bolsas suben. El alborozo del Dow contagia al resto de bolsas.

Roger.



yahoo dijo:


> The Fed is expected to cut its target fed funds rate by half a percentage point to 1 percent later Wednesday. Markets are also holding out the hope the Bank of Japan would trim its interest rate a quarter percentage point from the already low 0.5 percent.
> 
> The European Central Bank and Bank of England are also expected to follow suit and cut borrowing costs at their next scheduled rate-setting meetings next Thursday.



Muy bien. Las actuaciones de los Bancos Centrales crean un estímulo inversionista. Hasta aquí, de nuevo, todo bien.

Empero... ¿hasta cuándo durará el efecto de estas expectativas?. Vale que a corto plazo se dé euforia, pero ¿es posible mantener a medio/largo plazo estas subidas?, ¿se irá al carajo el Ibex a largo plazo?.


----------



## Desencantado (29 Oct 2008)

*The big unanswered question...*

La gran pregunta bursátil:

*"Tú, ¿DAX o recIBEX?"*


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Oct 2008)

El IBEX ya se ha "ido al carajo", ha perdido un 50% de su valor en 1 año. A partir de aqui, ya todo debe ser estabilizarse


----------



## Tupper (29 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Yo no veo tan claro la supuesta caida de entrada del S&P.
> 
> Por lo menos, los calls siguen tirando párriba.
> 
> ...



A partir del lunes se reducirá la ponderación de VW en el DAX precisamente por este tema.


----------



## Kujire (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> - Hay quien me critica con saña por no se que motivo, si tienen algo contra mí díganlo, pero decir que no acierto cuando no están mirando lo mismo que veo yo es de ser rematadamente estúpido. Creo que últimamente no voy nada desacertado.
> 
> Y por último he de decir que yo puedo acertar o no, pero es porque me mojo, EL QUE NO SE MOJA NUNCA ACIERTA, con que yo acierte algún movimiento durante toda la semana ya estoy superando a cualquiera que no sabe que va a pasar pero que no duda ni un segundo en ponerse a criticar como un imbecil ¿comprenden?
> 
> Creo que deberíamos moderarnos todos un poco, si no les gusta lo que escribo NO LO LEAN y aquí paz y allá gloria, yo no obligo a nadie a leer lo que escribo ni a hacer caso de lo que digo. La imagen que acompaña mi nick les debería bastar para mover la rueda del ratón hasta que mi comentario quede fuera de su vista.



No les hagas caso corazón ,... que son los que siguen a Juan Lui...


----------



## TIPOA (29 Oct 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> El IBEX ya se ha "ido al carajo", ha perdido un 50% de su valor en 1 año. A partir de aqui, ya todo debe ser estabilizarse




por lo que veo... tu no conoces a un tal Murphy??
cuando algo va mal.... siempre puede ir a peor...


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Oct 2008)

Y cuando va bien, siempre puede ir mejor.
Y cuando va regular, siemore se puede quedar igual.

No me parecen argumentos de peso


----------



## Samzer (29 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> por lo que veo... tu no conoces a un tal Murphy??
> cuando algo va mal.... siempre puede ir a peor...



Por cierto mañana es 29 de Octubre...


----------



## TIPOA (29 Oct 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Y cuando va bien, siempre puede ir mejor.
> Y cuando va regular, siemore se puede quedar igual.
> 
> No me parecen argumentos de peso



que argumento de peso tienes tu?
como ha caido un 50% ya esta bien???


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2008)

Samzer dijo:


> Por cierto mañana es 29 de Octubre...



Pero tu en que dia vives criatura!!!!!!! 

*Si es hoy!!!* :

Saludos...


----------



## Tupper (29 Oct 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> No les hagas caso corazón ,... que son los que siguen a Juan Lui...



Juan Luis sí que recIBEX.


----------



## tasator (29 Oct 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> El IBEX ya se ha "ido al carajo", ha perdido un 50% de su valor en 1 año. A partir de aqui, ya todo debe ser estabilizarse




Tal vez una gráfica con suficiente plazo nos permita tener una perspectiva más amplia de la situación, cada uno que saque sus análisis y conclusiones, pero yo no haría afirmaciones especialmente categóricas sobre el devenir de la situación.


----------



## Samzer (29 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero tu en que dia vives criatura!!!!!!!
> 
> *Si es hoy!!!* :
> 
> Saludos...



Depende de donde vivas! 

Me lié porque estaba leyendo unos foros yankis.


----------



## Locke (29 Oct 2008)

Desencantado dijo:


> La gran pregunta bursátil:
> 
> *"Tú, ¿DAX o recIBEX?"*




Jojojojojojojo!!! Lo siento, el chiste es malo de cojones, pero llevo un buen rato partiéndome de risa! 

Para hablar un poco mas en serio del tema que nos ocupa... Yo esta subida la cojo con pinzas, y creo que me quedo corto con la expresión. ¿Cuanto hace que vimos una subida espectacular de este tipo en las bolsas? ¿2 semanas?

Por aquel entonces todo lo que se oía era: "Rebote monumental de la bolsa", "Se acabó la crisis", "Lo peor ya ha pasado", etc... Y dos semanas después no volvíamos a estar como estábamos, sino que estábamos peor que antes de aquella subida. Así que...

En este punto, la pregunta de un novato en economía: ¿De que sirve subir un par de días un 20%, si durante las dos semanas siguientes se baja un 6% diario?

Saludos!


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Oct 2008)

Pues a mi me parece q cuando algo pierde el 50% de su valor en un solo año, ya se ha llevado un buen ostiazo, y de ahí poco más puede bajar

Sean acciones, pisos, lingotes de oro o lo q sea


----------



## Samzer (29 Oct 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece q cuando algo pierde el 50% de su valor en un solo año, ya se ha llevado un buen ostiazo, y de ahí poco más puede bajar
> 
> Sean acciones, pisos, lingotes de oro o lo q sea



Díselo con tulipanes jejeje


----------



## Locke (29 Oct 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Y cuando va bien, siempre puede ir mejor.
> Y cuando va regular, siemore se puede quedar igual.
> 
> No me parecen argumentos de peso




Dejemonos de leyes de Murphy. Aquí la pregunta que a mi siempre me come la olla desde hace años, no solo en economía, o en el mercado inmobiliario, sino de todo en general: Población, recursos, etc... Es:

¿Se puede crecer exponencialmente en un mundo finito?

Por que no descarto que todo este pollo que se esta montando últimamente acabe un día por que sí, pero eso no soluciona el problema latente. Y no es mas que el hecho de que tenemos unas "barreras" que todo el mundo ignora como si no fueran mas que metafísicas.

Y en mi opinión, eso es algo capital en la economía. El sistema se basa en crecer siempre, hasta el infinito y mas allá... ¿Pero realmente esto es posible en el mundo que vivimos?

Reitero, solo es mi opinión pero, para mi es el problema de fondo.

Espero no haberme ido mucho del tema del hilo.

Saludos!


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Oct 2008)

Samzer dijo:


> Díselo con tulipanes jejeje



Humm... si me comparas la crisis de los tulipanes, con las acciones de una empresa... o bien no sabes lo q es un tulipan (y lo q sucedio de auqellas), o bien no sabes como se valora una empresa

O ambas cosas a la vez


----------



## arrhenius (29 Oct 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece q cuando algo pierde el 50% de su valor en un solo año, ya se ha llevado un buen ostiazo, y de ahí poco más puede bajar
> 
> Sean acciones, pisos, lingotes de oro o lo q sea



supongo que esa misma regla se aplica cuando algo sube un 100%, ya no puede subir mas, no?


de todos modos, una vez que una cosa ha bajado un 50%, se para ahi, se estabiliza , y todo el mundo asume que es su precio objetivo, siempre podr aperder un 50% no? y luego otra vez, y luego otra.. hasta el infinito


----------



## nachetemari (29 Oct 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece q cuando algo pierde el 50% de su valor en un solo año, ya se ha llevado un buen ostiazo, y de ahí poco más puede bajar
> 
> Sean acciones, pisos, lingotes de oro o lo q sea



Me recuerda a un colega que compró TERRAS a 54 euros y dijo "*ya más no puede bajar...*y... sí acertó sí el cabrón...


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> ¿Se puede crecer exponencialmente en un mundo finito?



Se puede crecer hasta que "el mundo" se acabe. Hasta que se agote la mano de obra y la poblacion mundial este completamente satisfecha

Y sabiendo q aunnos queda toda Asia y Africa para crecer... yo creo q aun cabe muuucho crecimiento


----------



## crack (29 Oct 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Humm... si me comparas la crisis de los tulipanes, con las acciones de una empresa... o bien no sabes lo q es un tulipan (y lo q sucedio de auqellas), o bien no sabes como se valora una empresa
> 
> O ambas cosas a la vez



Todos sabemos cómo se valoran las empresas, pero es que en bolsa hay un puntito más. 

Si la crisis es tan hermosa como parece, lo que las empresas van a vender tiende a 0, sus ingresos tenderán a 0 y sus beneficios también... sigo?


----------



## Ajoporro (29 Oct 2008)

Locke dijo:


> Dejemonos de leyes de Murphy. Aquí la pregunta que a mi siempre me come la olla desde hace años, no solo en economía, o en el mercado inmobiliario, sino de todo en general: Población, recursos, etc... Es:
> 
> ¿Se puede crecer exponencialmente en un mundo finito?
> 
> ...




No sé si la economía subirá o no en los próximos años, pero la economía española bajará en los próximos meses, la bolsa ha empezado a descontar esta ralentización, pero pa mí que no ha terminado aún de descontarla, aún nos quedan una serie larguísima de malos datos que harán que la bolsa acabe yéndose a tomalpolculo ... un añito en el infierno ... mano de santo, oiga.


Edito : No veo razones objetivas para que el Ibex valga más de 4500- 4600 points.


----------



## crack (29 Oct 2008)

nachetemari dijo:


> Me recuerda a un colega que compró TERRAS a 54 euros y dijo "*ya más no puede bajar...*y... sí acertó sí el cabrón...



No te vayas tan lejos... mira Astroc/Afirma, de la tierra al cielo y de ahí a los infiernos... y aún hay gañanes que piensan que la cotización expresa la valoración real de una empresa... aaaaaainss...


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Oct 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> supongo que esa misma regla se aplica cuando algo sube un 100%, ya no puede subir mas, no?



¿En cuanto tiempo?. ¿1 dia como Wv?, ¿1 año?. ¿10 años?
¿Ha subido atendiendo a terminos objetivos, o por simples iluisiones?


----------



## Samzer (29 Oct 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Humm... si me comparas la crisis de los tulipanes, con las acciones de una empresa... o bien no sabes lo q es un tulipan (y lo q sucedio de auqellas), o bien no sabes como se valora una empresa
> 
> O ambas cosas a la vez



Estábamos hablando de "cualquier cosa" según tú, no de la valoración de una empresa... :

Originalmente Escrito por Vercingetorix Ver Mensaje
_Pues a mi me parece q cuando algo pierde el 50% de su valor en un solo año, ya se ha llevado un buen ostiazo, y de ahí poco más puede bajar

Sean acciones, pisos, lingotes de oro o lo q sea_


----------



## arrhenius (29 Oct 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> ¿En cuanto tiempo?. ¿1 dia como Wv?, ¿1 año?. ¿10 años?
> ¿Ha subido atendiendo a terminos objetivos, o por simples iluisiones?



hazte las mismas preguntas cuando algo baja!!!


igual una bajada del 50% es solo el principio de lo que debe ser


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Oct 2008)

Jejeje, vale, sí, pues tambien entra lo de los tulipanes. Aunq hemos de reconocer q aquello tuvo una idiosincrasia particular


----------



## Locke (29 Oct 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Se puede crecer hasta que "el mundo" se acabe. Hasta que se agote la mano de obra y la poblacion mundial este completamente satisfecha
> 
> Y sabiendo q aunnos queda toda Asia y Africa para crecer... yo creo q aun cabe muuucho crecimiento



Ummmm.... Te doy la razón en parte, aunque hay algunas cosas que yo matizaría. 

Se puede crecer hasta que el "mundo se acabe", pero si "gastas" a un ritmo muy superior al que "recibes"... Tenemos un problema. ¿No? No digo hoy, ni mañana, pero si basas el sistema en esa premisa... Tarde o temprano lo tendremos.

En cuanto al tema de Asia y África... ¿A que te refieres exactamente? ¿A la población que tienen, o a los recursos de que disponen?

Si te refieres a recursos, puede que queden muchos por explotar. Pero si es a costa de tener a la población autóctona como están actualmente, no deja de ser inmoral y con falta total de ética. Y conste que aquí me incluyo eh...

Si en cambio, te refieres a la población que tienen como "población la cual puede consumir también". Estoy de acuerdo, es lo que tendríamos que hacer... Pero aquí se plantea otro problema. ¿El mundo aguantaría realmente a toda la población mundial actual, viviendo al nivel del "primer mundo"? ¿O tendríamos que bajarnos todos un poco del burro para que sea sostenible?

Saludos!


----------



## Locke (29 Oct 2008)

Es posible que este desvariando en el hilo que no toca, así que para redimirme un poquito...

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 13:50:56 
8.449,40 +6,88%

Ahí andamos, en los 8500. 

Saludos!


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Oct 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> hazte las mismas preguntas cuando algo baja!!!
> 
> 
> igual una bajada del 50% es solo el principio de lo que debe ser



Es q llevo analizando el IBEX mucho tiempo, y las bajadas (y las subidas), muchas veces tienen razxon de ser (causas objetivas). Y otras se deben al panico, o a la euforia (sin mas)

Bien, pues desde 1 año para aqui la bolsda no ha parado de bajar. Al principio por razones objetivas externas q nos afectaban: La crisis de las subprime de USA. Luego por razones objetivas internas: Inmobiliarias con problemas, euribor alto. Y, finalmente, por razones financieras globales: Problemas en el mercado interbancario

Todos estos hechos llevaron al IBEX a rondar el 9.000, que ya partece una bajada objetivamente demasiado acusada. Ni los 16.000 eran sostenibles y razonables, ni los 9.000 parecian razonables.

Y en los 9.000 entro en juego una razón nada objetiva, el panico. Y eso, sumado a, por ejemplo, la nacionalizacion de las pensiones argentinas, ha llevado la bolsa a debajo de los 8.000

Yo creo q lo de estas yultimas semanas fue un acto reflejo del panico, ayudado por Argentina, movimientos irreflexivos.

Ahora vemos valores claramanete por debajo de su potencial, y esto es lo q, yo creo, q empezará a influir. Ayudado por la caida del euribor, y alguna rebaja de los tipos de interes

No creo q a partir de ahora haya euforia, pero sí mas sensatez

Es mi opinion


----------



## Locke (29 Oct 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Es q llevo analizando el IBEX mucho tiempo, y las bajadas (y las subidas), muchas veces tienen razxon de ser (causas objetivas). Y otras se deben al panico, o a la euforia (sin mas)
> 
> Bien, pues desde 1 año para aqui la bolsda no ha parado de bajar. Al principio por razones objetivas externas q nos afectaban: La crisis de las subprime de USA. Luego por razones objetivas internas: Inmobiliarias con problemas, euribor alto. Y, finalmente, por razones financieras globales: Problemas en el mercado interbancario
> 
> ...



Creo que te olvidas de un tema importante que aun puede tirar el IBEX pabajo de manera "objetiva".

En mi opinión, el paro va a hacer mucha pupita... Pero no ahora, sino de aquí un añito aproximadamente. Cuando toda la gente sin cualificación, entre los que me incluyo, que tienen deudas, entre los que no me incluyo, dejen de cobrar prestación por desempleo.... Muchos valores importantes del IBEX van a sufrir de lo lindo.


----------



## asilei (29 Oct 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece q cuando algo pierde el 50% de su valor en un solo año, ya se ha llevado un buen ostiazo, y de ahí poco más puede bajar
> 
> Sean acciones, pisos, lingotes de oro o lo q sea



Claro, lo que sea, menos acciones de SACYR VALLEHERMOSO (SYV)

Actual 5 días 1 mes 3 meses 1 año
6,91 6,92 12,17 12,91 32,64

En *un año* solo han perdido un -78,82%

Pero claro, esta no cuenta, porque todo el mundo sabe que están muy mal 

Cotizaciones de SACYR VALLEHERMOSO, Cotización de SACYR VALLEHERMOSO, Información de SACYR VALLEHERMOSO


----------



## ( | )_euribor===>( O ) (29 Oct 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Bueno, iros preparando que voy a abrir Wall Street para que jueguen un rato al Monopoly. Voy con las llaves, les abro y a las 14:45 me marcho a casa, así que allí se apañarán sólos.
> Controladlos de cerca que luego se desmadran y que recojan los papeles del suelo que a las señoras de la limpieza les toca limpiar más.
> Que vaya bien la tarde.



Dejate las llaves en casa y verás que lío armas...


----------



## Castrón (29 Oct 2008)

las señoras de la limpieza que se jodan y sino haber estudiado


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Jejeje, vale, sí, pues tambien entra lo de los tulipanes. Aunq hemos de reconocer q aquello tuvo una idiosincrasia particular



Te hago una apuesta. 
El Ibex está más o menos a 8500.
Yo digo que baja antes 3000 puntos y tu que sube 2000.
5500 contra 10500.

Hace? 

Saludos...


----------



## jacksand (29 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Te hago una apuesta.
> El Ibex está más o menos a 8500.
> Yo digo que baja antes 3000 puntos y tu que sube 2000.
> 5500 contra 10500.
> ...



Yo apostaria por 7000, pero no se cuando. Seguramente en los siguientes 3 meses.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2008)

Ahora mismo el Ibex está navegando en la lateralidad, un mal paso y pa'abajo


----------



## Apolodoro (29 Oct 2008)

Pasó de los casi 16.000 de hace un año a andar arañando los 9.0000 ahora. ¿Podrá acabar por debajo de los 4.000 de aquí a 2-3 años?. Un prolongado período de turbulencias económicas está próximo (España; recesión a partir de 2009 según UBS hasta 2014 cuando el temporal amaine). Me imagino que el Ibex se resentirá aun más cuando estemos en plena recesión además de por la influencia de factores exógenos.


----------



## chameleon (29 Oct 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ahora mismo el Ibex está navegando en la lateralidad, un mal paso y pa'abajo



No creo, los cortos están cerrados, acojona mucho la posibilidad de subida. FED baja tipos, la próxima semana BCE baja tipos y dudo que se arriesguen.
Eso da más posibilidades para que suba, aunque sea poquito a poquito al menos esos días.
Además tenemos las elecciones, que no sé como puede influir, si abajo o arriba ( peterpan2006 diría pabajooooo...  )


----------



## paaq (29 Oct 2008)

Castrón dijo:


> las señoras de la limpieza que se jodan y sino haber estudiado



Es tu sino, ownearte de esta manera.


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2008)

Vaya día más soberanamente aburrido, no hay movimiento ni arriba ni abajo, al final no se dio el rally bajista que me esperaba para esta mañana y por otra parte era muy pronto para subir, resultado: lateral.

Aun espero que bajemos un poco antes de volver a subir pero esta bajada, si es que se da, nos ocupará toda la tarde hasta el cierre de las bolsas europeas. Pero esto será si el volumen se digna en aparecer.

Eso es todo de momento.


----------



## jacksand (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya día más soberanamente aburrido, no hay movimiento ni arriba ni abajo, al final no se dio el rally bajista que me esperaba para esta mañana y por otra parte era muy pronto para subir, resultado: lateral.
> 
> Aun espero que bajemos un poco antes de volver a subir pero esta bajada, si es que se da, nos ocupará toda la tarde hasta el cierre de las bolsas europeas. Pero esto será si el volumen se digna en aparecer.
> 
> Eso es todo de momento.



Aplicando mi metodo inverso sobre las predicciones de Mulder en EROSTOXX al IBEX, el IBEX empezaria a bajar ya para terminar en verde hoy pero muy poquito (alredor del 1%) en lugar de la mega subida del 7.14% que lleva hoy.
Si acierto, patento el metodo inverso Mulder y me forro.


----------



## ertitoagus (29 Oct 2008)

jacksand dijo:


> Aplicando mi metodo inverso sobre las predicciones de Mulder en EROSTOXX al IBEX, el IBEX empezaria a bajar ya para terminar en verde hoy pero muy poquito (alredor del 1%) en lugar de la mega subida del 7.14% que lleva hoy.
> Si acierto, patento el metodo inverso Mulder y me forro.



Los métodos dejan de tener valor cuando se transmite su "truco" a otra gente. Contra más hagan la misma apuesta menos se gana (o más se pierde.....).


----------



## chameleon (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso es todo de momento.



Mulder... el primer paso es reconocer la enfermedad... tus predicciones no funcionan. tienes un 50% de probabilidades de acertar, a veces lo haces y a veces no, que te apoyes en la numerología no cambia nada. 
Si haces un análisis detallado y fallas, ¿no sería mejor apostar como todo el mundo "parriba" o "pabajo"? Si ves que aciertas entonces lo desglosas para emitir tu justificación. Pero justificar con un "análisis técnico" tus predicciones que luego fallan igual que el dedo chupado de peter no tiene sentido, sólo demuestra que no sirven.

Además llevamos todo el día arriba, sería normal que haya cambios, sobre todo al final de sesión, si aciertas no significa nada.


----------



## jacksand (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya día más soberanamente aburrido, no hay movimiento ni arriba ni abajo, al final no se dio el rally bajista que me esperaba para esta mañana y por otra parte era muy pronto para subir, resultado: lateral.
> 
> Aun espero que bajemos un poco antes de volver a subir pero esta bajada, si es que se da, nos ocupará toda la tarde hasta el cierre de las bolsas europeas. Pero esto será si el volumen se digna en aparecer.
> 
> Eso es todo de momento.



Aplicando mi metodo, la prediccion para el IBEX seria la siguiente (borrando lo que no tiene sentido):
Vaya día más entretenido, hay movimiento ni abajo y arriba, al final se dio el rally alzista que no me esperaba para esta mañana y por otra parte era muy tarde para bajar.

Aun espero que subamos un poco antes de volver a bajar pero esta subida, si es que se da, nos ocupará toda la tarde hasta el cierre de las bolsas espanolas.


----------



## Starkiller (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya día más soberanamente aburrido, no hay movimiento ni arriba ni abajo, al final no se dio el rally bajista que me esperaba para esta mañana y por otra parte era muy pronto para subir, resultado: lateral.
> 
> Aun espero que bajemos un poco antes de volver a subir pero esta bajada, si es que se da, nos ocupará toda la tarde hasta el cierre de las bolsas europeas. Pero esto será si el volumen se digna en aparecer.
> 
> Eso es todo de momento.



Jo! te quedas completamente ambiguo, de tal forma que tanto si sube como si baja, como si se queda lateral, al final podrás decir "Veis? Tenia razón".

Consejos:

El análisis no funciona. No es que lo hagas mal, puedes tranquilizar tu autoestima, es que no funciona en circunstancias excepcionales, y estamos inmersos en ellas.

No seas tan arrogante, coño! (Y mira quien te lo dice...)

Matiza que las cosas son "en tu opinión", o "Pero sabe Dios", y será menos divertido meterse contigo xD


----------



## Tupper (29 Oct 2008)

jacksand dijo:


> Aplicando mi metodo inverso sobre las predicciones de Mulder en EROSTOXX al IBEX, el IBEX empezaria a bajar ya para terminar en verde hoy pero muy poquito (alredor del 1%) en lugar de la mega subida del 7.14% que lleva hoy.
> Si acierto, patento el metodo inverso Mulder y me forro.



Oye, oye quieto parado. Ya está ahí el espíritu sajón sacando réditos de la situación.

Que es un descubrimiento colectivo el "Método Mulder", tsk!

I want to invest.


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Mulder... el primer paso es reconocer la enfermedad... tus predicciones no funcionan. tienes un 50% de probabilidades de acertar, a veces lo haces y a veces no, que te apoyes en la numerología no cambia nada.
> Si haces un análisis detallado y fallas, ¿no sería mejor apostar como todo el mundo "parriba" o "pabajo"? Si ves que aciertas entonces lo desglosas para emitir tu justificación. Pero justificar con un "análisis técnico" tus predicciones que luego fallan igual que el dedo chupado de peter no tiene sentido, sólo demuestra que no sirven.
> 
> Además llevamos todo el día arriba, sería normal que haya cambios, sobre todo al final de sesión, si aciertas no significa nada.



Curiosamente ayer si que me metí con dinero de verdad para hacer una operación rápida (10 minutos) y conseguí ganar ¿desglosarla? ya te gustaría a ti que yo hiciera eso.

Yo hablo siempre en un margen temporal mucho mayor de esos 10 minutos, en ese pequeño margen yo podría operar en contra de lo que digo y ganar aprovechando un pequeño rebote contratendencia y, sin embargo, no estaría equivocado en plazos más largos.

Y es que en 10 escasos minutos se puede ganar mucho si operas en futuros, evidentemente también se puede perder mucho, pero para eso existen los stops de protección y yo siempre los pongo, nunca opero sin un stop.


----------



## chameleon (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder no te enfades, no te estamos diciendo nada en contra tuya, sólo que lo que dices es tan ambiguo que no acertar en algo es muy difícil. Yo te he dicho varias veces que te metas pero era por meterme contigo, ayer ganaste, pero ten cuidado porque la situación ahora es de completa ruleta rusa. con stops o sin ellos la próxima vez puedes perder lo que ganaste ayer y un montón más.
Ahroa es momento para los que puedan aguantar pérdidas, los que llevan muchas horas en bolsa con nervios de acero y los que jugamos a la ruleta rusa. Pero de análisis nada de nada... eso no funciona


----------



## Castrón (29 Oct 2008)

la zórrica de hacienda se habra sacao unas buenas plusvalias si vendio hoy a pesar de vuestras risotadas


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> ayer ganaste, pero ten cuidado porque la situación ahora es de completa ruleta rusa. con stops o sin ellos la próxima vez puedes perder lo que ganaste ayer y un montón más.



Eso es algo que puede suceder también sin circunstancias excepcionales, analizo a varios días vista porque a veces necesito conocer que va a ocurrir y tener cierta seguridad para operar. Pongo aquí esos comentarios sencillamente por añadir mi grano de arena a este foro, cuando se sube mucho o se baja mucho la gente tiende a pensar que ese movimiento seguirá cuando eso es lo más dificil que ocurra, pero es lo que viene a la mente de forma natural.

Yo intento educar un poco en ese sentido.



> Ahroa es momento para los que puedan aguantar pérdidas, los que llevan muchas horas en bolsa con nervios de acero y los que jugamos a la ruleta rusa. Pero de análisis nada de nada... eso no funciona



Ahora las cosas ya se han calmado un poco, esa fue la razón por la que me decidí a entrar ayer. No se ve la volatilidad tan alta que se vio en las últimas semanas donde entrabas y no daba tiempo ni a poner el stop antes de que te lo fusilaran. Esa situación si que es peligrosa porque empiezas a perder y no paras.

Ahora da tiempo de sobras a ponerlo y aun así el mercado se mueve bastante en poco tiempo también. Claro que esto no quiere decir nada, la semana que viene se puede volver a torcer todo y empezar otra vez con tirones de 10-20 puntos en 1 minuto.

Un día de esos de volatilidad si que entré, estuve 10 minutos y jamás había ganado tanto en tan poco tiempo, solo lo hice porque lo vi muy claro, pero es muy peligroso porque igual que me salió bien me pudo salir mal, podría no haberme dado tiempo a poner el stop y llevar un montón de puntos en contra sin posibilidad de recuperarlos.


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> El análisis no funciona. No es que lo hagas mal, puedes tranquilizar tu autoestima, es que no funciona en circunstancias excepcionales, y estamos inmersos en ellas.



No estamos en circunstancias excepcionales, estamos en precios excepcionales pero eso no quiere decir nada. Hemos tenido algo de volatilidad en días pasados pero esta semana ya no estamos viendo eso, ni siquiera la subida de ayer de los americanos se hizo con demasiada volatilidad, se subió poco a poco y sin prisas.

Yo dije al final de la semana pasada que esta sería alcista y que subiríamos dando bandazos pero parece que nadie se acuerda ya de eso y no creo que se pudiera interpretar de forma ambigua.


----------



## Desencantado (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Curiosamente ayer si que me metí con dinero de verdad para hacer una operación rápida (10 minutos) y conseguí...



Me permite recordarle que la prostitución, aunque alegal, no está socialmente bien considerada.

Y... 10 minutos? Le recomiendo una visita al Sr. Azul.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> No estamos en circunstancias excepcionales, estamos en precios excepcionales pero eso no quiere decir nada. Hemos tenido algo de volatilidad en días pasados pero esta semana ya no estamos viendo eso, ni siquiera la subida de ayer de los americanos se hizo con demasiada volatilidad, se subió poco a poco y sin prisas.
> 
> Yo dije al final de la semana pasada que esta sería alcista y que subiríamos dando bandazos pero parece que nadie se acuerda ya de eso y no creo que se pudiera interpretar de forma ambigua.



Estamos en circunstancias excepcionales y además en un contexto mundial, asi que mucho de los pronósticos se quedan en un escenario muy peligroso. Y con este intervencionismo e injerencias tan brutal actualmente es difícil moverse. Y no te lo digo yo, te lo dice gente que tiene ya mucho tiempo en esto.

¿No quedabamos que no hacías pronosticos?. Jo, ya me pierdo. 

Sin acritud, prefiero dignamente tu opinión que la de cualquier otro forero que se pasea por este hilo y no postea nada. Eso ante todo, con respeto.


----------



## freedani (29 Oct 2008)

Yo muchas veces no estoy muy de acuerdo con las predicciones de Mulder, creo que cometen bastante errores y son muy ambiguas, pero he de reconocer que se moja, y eso es algo que no hacemos muchos de los que estamos aquí.


----------



## chameleon (29 Oct 2008)

por cierto, esta noticia es del 24/10/2008, pero no la había visto!!!

24 de octubre de 2008, 15h41 
Total y Shell estudian compra de Repsol -Expansión 



> MADRID (Reuters) - La petrolera francesa Total y Royal Dutch/Shell están estudiando separadamente la compra de las participaciones de Sacyr Vallehermoso y La Caixa en Repsol YPF, lo que implicaría presentar una opa por el 100 por ciento del grupo español, publica hoy Expansión sin citar sus fue...
> MADRID (Reuters) - La petrolera francesa Total y Royal Dutch/Shell (Londres: RDSB.L - noticias) están estudiando separadamente la compra de las participaciones de Sacyr Vallehermoso y La Caixa en Repsol YPF (Madrid: REP.MC - noticias) , lo que implicaría presentar una opa por el 100 por ciento del grupo español, publica hoy Expansión sin citar sus fuentes.
> 
> La constructora tiene un 20 por ciento de Repsol, mientras la caja de ahorros catalana cuenta con un 12,7 por ciento.
> ...


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Estamos en circunstancias excepcionales y además en un contexto mundial, asi que mucho de los pronósticos se quedan en un escenario muy peligroso. Y con este intervencionismo e injerencias tan brutal actualmente es difícil moverse. Y no te lo digo yo, te lo dice gente que tiene ya mucho tiempo en esto.



Eso lo dice la gente que se mueve por fundamentales, como ocurre con la mayoría de los que postean en este hilo. Yo me muevo en el ámbito técnico y para mi, salvo la volatilidad excepcional de algunos días, las circunstancias son normales.

Las reglas del análisis técnico se siguen cumpliendo (al menos con las que yo trabajo), pero es evidente que las del análisis fundamental hacen aguas por todos lados. Ahora, por ejemplo, estamos en un escenario de bajada de tipos, la bolsa debería subir. Pues no, baja y baja mucho.

También aparecen datos malos y se reacciona con subidas o con total indiferencia debido a que la crisis ya está bastante descontada. Creo que hoy por hoy la única regla fundamental que sí se cumple es la de los dividendos altos, se dice que una empresa que baja mucho y ofrece dividendos altos no es interesante. Eso si que se sigue cumpliendo.

Pero entrar a comprar acciones de una empresa porque da dividendos altos mientras cae a plomo jamás es rentable, hay quien cree que en bolsa se gana por los dividendos pero la realidad es que el 'big money' solo se hace aprovechando las fluctuaciones de un valor, no esperando a que los consejeros sean tan 'buenos' que nos permitan participar en los beneficios altruísticamente.


----------



## dillei (29 Oct 2008)

El análisis técnico funciona perfectamente a toro pasado.

Mientras tanto... esperamos ese bajón de última hora...

¡Ah! ¡que no es para el ibex!... ¿tampoco para el eurostoxx?...

ahhh... es para los futuros del Merval


----------



## TIPOA (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Las reglas del análisis técnico se siguen cumpliendo (al menos con las que yo trabajo), pero es evidente que las del análisis fundamental hacen aguas por todos lados. Ahora, por ejemplo, estamos en un escenario de bajada de tipos, la bolsa debería subir. Pues no, baja y baja mucho.
> 
> También aparecen datos malos y se reacciona con subidas o con total indiferencia debido a que la crisis ya está bastante descontada.



Hombre Mulder, eso es muy logico
si las bajadas de tipo estubiesen ocultas,, pues vale el dia que se producen petaria arriba, pero es que el caso que nos ocupa es por ejemplo ayer los yankees subieron una burrada por que saben que el dia 6 bajan los tipos, osea que compraban con la noticia, y ya han hecho su pasta con una semana de antelacion
sobre los malos datos, y a excepciones muy contadas , la mayoria de ellos ya son o descontados por que se presuponen, o por que simplemente han aplicado unos margenes "Logicos" desde en mayor o menor medida descuentas tu mismo, sin muchos graficos ni historias raras


----------



## jacksand (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero entrar a comprar acciones de una empresa porque da dividendos altos mientras cae a plomo jamás es rentable, hay quien cree que en bolsa se gana por los dividendos pero la realidad es que el 'big money' solo se hace aprovechando las fluctuaciones de un valor, no esperando a que los consejeros sean tan 'buenos' que nos permitan participar en los beneficios altruísticamente.



Efectivamente, a si ha sido hasta ahora, y eso genera las burbujas, exactamente igual que la inmobiliaria. El big money no estaba en comprar una casa que se adaptase a tus ingresos para vivir, si no en comprar por un precio desorbitado para vender mas caro aun despues. Y asi les va.
Tu sistema especulativo aun lo usa gente como todos los fondos que se han comido una mierda con WV ayer.
El sentido comun dice justo lo contrario de lo que tu dices. Las inversiones tendrian que ser en empresas con dividendos fuertes y confiando en su direccion, no en la re valorizacion de la accion en un mercado especulativo.
Yo espero que si es verdad que esta crisis lleva a re fundacion del capitalismo, las cosas se hagan esta vez siguiendo el sentido comun.


----------



## TIPOA (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso es algo que puede suceder también sin circunstancias excepcionales, analizo a varios días vista porque a veces necesito conocer que va a ocurrir y tener cierta seguridad para operar.



otra barbaridad que dices... analizas a varios dias vista ¿con fundamentales??, vamos no jodas, pa eso echatelo a los dados, tendras las mismas posibilidades

ah por cierto, ya me diras en que intradia, cortos y acciones entrastes ayer 10 minutos y habia una gran volatilidad..... soy todo oidos, (no me creo nada, de nada que hayas entrado y salido 10 minutos ayer


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> otra barbaridad que dices... analizas a varios dias vista ¿con fundamentales??, vamos no jodas, pa eso echatelo a los dados, tendras las mismas posibilidades



Creo que uno de los dos necesita un curso de lectura comprensiva y ese no soy yo.


----------



## Starkiller (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> No estamos en circunstancias excepcionales,



No.


En dos dias un valor sube 350%
El VIX no baja de 80 (Cuando debería estar bajo 20)
Cada dos por tres prohiben cortos, mueven tipos, intervienen gobiernos en valores que cotizan en bolsa.
Se ha producido la mayor destrucción de valores de la historia
Quiebran valores financieros cuyo valor supera al PIB de muchos paises
Los analistas mas serios hablan abiertamente de la "Mano de Dios"
Las bolsas oscilan facilmente un 8% intradia, y un mínimo de un 5% entre cierres.
Los futuros parecen el display de una tragaperras
Las divisas han oscilado más en estos tres meses que en los últimos cinco años
Quiebran paises. Paises, joder, paises. Y no de áfrica.

En serio, me parece genial que opines y que te mojes. Pero, francamente, algunas de las cosas que dices... ¡Manda cojones!


----------



## Ajoporro (29 Oct 2008)

Paece que al oso le salen cuennos ...


----------



## TIPOA (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que uno de los dos necesita un curso de lectura comprensiva y ese no soy yo.



tienes razon, pero es que es peor pues dices que lo haces con "tecnicos"...
vanga, porfavor , para los inutiles como yo
dame una Sola accion con tus tecnicos con una prevision de al menos 72horas
1 sola
o dame un ejemplo de una "a toro pasado" ... osea cualquiera que por ejemplo cerro ayer, ¿te vale telefonica, o el Santander??
dame una idea como tu TECNICO sabia que argentina iba a privatizar nada...
o cualquier otro ejemplo (TE LO PONGO FACIL,) el que tu elijas
un solo ejemplo y me convenceras


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2008)

jacksand dijo:


> El sentido comun dice justo lo contrario de lo que tu dices. Las inversiones tendrian que ser en empresas con dividendos fuertes y confiando en su direccion, no en la re valorizacion de la accion en un mercado especulativo.
> Yo espero que si es verdad que esta crisis lleva a re fundacion del capitalismo, las cosas se hagan esta vez siguiendo el sentido comun.



El problema del capitalismo no es el propio capitalismo, ni lo han sido los especuladores, ni tampoco los hedge funds, al menos en mi opinión. El problema lo han generado unos gobiernos y unas instituciones que han creado unas condiciones ideales para que todo esto se diera como nunca se ha dado y sin darse cuenta de que se tomaba un camino sin retorno donde el destino era caer por el barranco.

La burbuja inmobiliaria empezó con una bajada de tipos tras la crisis de las puntocom que, a su vez, se debió a otra bajada de tipos. A partir de ahí surge siempre el descontrol y se generan burbujas, al tener los tipos tan bajos en la última burbuja los bancos empezaron a inventarse formas alternativas de ganar dinero, resumiendo las subprime, como todo funcionaba pues parecía que íbamso bien, hasta que un día estalló todo y de repente todo el mundo se dio cuenta de que los precios de las casitas no podían subir eternamente.

Yo creo que no hay que refundar nada, sino evitar que las instituciones metan las zarpas donde no deben.


----------



## Ajoporro (29 Oct 2008)

El Ibex va a por el 10% ... qué barbaro ...


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (29 Oct 2008)

Ajoporro dijo:


> El Ibex va a por el 10% ... qué barbaro ...



No problem, incluso mañana subirá más.
Antes de fin de año pierde los 7.000.


----------



## jacksand (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que no hay que refundar nada, sino evitar que las instituciones metan las zarpas donde no deben.



Y entonces que hacemos? Que los tipos los pongan por consenso entre los bancos? Pues entonces veremos tipos del 30% 

La economia liberal total, como lo que hemos vivido ha demostrado no funcionar para nada.
Atencion, tampoco el socialismo ni el comunismo.
Quizas si implementamos el sentidocomunismo funcione...


----------



## asilei (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder en realidad es Colombo


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> tienes razon, pero es que es peor pues dices que lo haces con "tecnicos"...
> vanga, porfavor , para los inutiles como yo
> dame una Sola accion con tus tecnicos con una prevision de al menos 72horas
> 1 sola
> ...



El sabado pasado (y lo puedes mirar en este mismo hilo) dije que el martes íbamos a subir durante todo el día, el lunes dije que 'iríamos al cielo de la mano de los americanos'.

Las dos se cumplieron y ahí está el histórico para que lo puedas comprobar, durante esos días una empresa que cotiza en el Eurostoxx VW subió 4 veces el precio que tenía el lunes y se ha propagado el rumor de que se iban a bajar los tipos de interés.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Las dos se cumplieron y ahí está el histórico para que lo puedas comprobar, durante esos días una empresa que cotiza en el Eurostoxx VW subió 4 veces el precio que tenía el lunes y se ha propagado el rumor de que se iban a bajar los tipos de interés.



Tu debes ser millonario entonces.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2008)

Ya que no lo pone nadie...
*
Festival alcista... +9,42% 8650puntos +744puntos
Segunda mayor subida de la historia*

PD: Yo estoy con Mulder... qué pasa siempre voy con el débil 

Saludos... y felicidades a los premiados


----------



## tonuel (29 Oct 2008)

Mañana o pasao... -10%...


Apuntarlo en mi cuenta... 




Saludos


----------



## TIPOA (29 Oct 2008)

NO ME VALE
quiero que me digas tu analisis TECNICO , o al menos UN DATO TECNICO
no el ....yo dije...... y menos de un indice entero.... 
un dato tecnico para ti es decir "que subiremos todo el dia y que iriamos al cielo de la mano de los americanos""
dame un tecnico de una sola accion (o del indice entero) y me callo
y aun te insisto en que me demuestres ayer en que accion entrastes 10 minutos con una gran volatilidad (y la hora por supuesto) .....


----------



## Tupper (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder, Mulder wo bist du? 

*LA 2ª MAYOR SUBIDA DE LA HISTORIA*
*El Ibex 35 sube un 9,42%, hasta 8.650 puntos*

Cotizalia

Sin acritud, eh. 

La Paradoja Mulder no falla.


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Oct 2008)

Yo lo siento pero hasta que no vea este indice remontar la economia va P'AAAABAJO.

Baltic dry y S&P 500


----------



## Tupper (29 Oct 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Mulder; dijo:
> 
> 
> > _*No estamos en circunstancias excepcionales ... *_
> ...



Para enmarcar esa frase vamos.


----------



## Ajoporro (29 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> NO ME VALE
> quiero que me digas tu analisis TECNICO , o al menos UN DATO TECNICO
> no el ....yo dije...... y menos de un indice entero....
> un dato tecnico para ti es decir "que subiremos todo el dia y que iriamos al cielo de la mano de los americanos""
> ...



Jajajaj.... en el 2.000 perdí un pastón con mis análisis técnicos.Mi padre, que no tiene puta idea de bolsa, me dijo, nene vende tó lo que tengas que esto está mu caro, no es normal. Ná, le dije yo, esto está shupao, aquí tienes el canal alto, el bajo y el batería ( falta el guitarrista y la cantante ), la media de los últimos 25 años, va a hacer resistencia aquí y soporte allá,me mandó a la mierda sin finuras y no me comentó jamás si había ganado o perdido. Qué águila es mi padre, joer.


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2008)

Me he permitido reordenar tus puntos:



Starkiller dijo:


> No.
> 
> 
> En dos dias un valor sube 350%
> ...



Consecuencias de la volatilidad que, como ya he apuntado, es lo excepcional que tenemos ahora.



> Cada dos por tres prohiben cortos, mueven tipos, intervienen gobiernos en valores que cotizan en bolsa.



Mover tipos se hacía cuando subíamos y al alza, la bolsa debería haber bajado y no lo hizo. Lo de prohibir cortos ya se han dado cuenta de no ha salido bien, la nacionalización, aunque parcial, es otra cosa no habitual. Pero esto son razones FUNDAMENTALES.



> Se ha producido la mayor destrucción de valores de la historia
> Quiebran valores financieros cuyo valor supera al PIB de muchos paises



Más razones FUNDAMENTALES.



> Los analistas mas serios hablan abiertamente de la "Mano de Dios"



Cuando subíamos y algunos días se bajaba muchísimo también se especulaba con que la mano de dios entraba en el último momento.



> Quiebran paises. Paises, joder, paises. Y no de áfrica.



Si, pero esto es una razón FUNDAMENTAL más que no afecta (o afecta poco) al devenir de las bolsas.



> En serio, me parece genial que opines y que te mojes. Pero, francamente, algunas de las cosas que dices... ¡Manda cojones!



Porque ya he dicho que yo la bolsa la veo técnicamente, por fundamentales ocurrirá lo que sea y será excepcional, pero la bolsa sigue funcionando todos los días normalmente hasta el momento, el otro día pararon un rato los americanos y fue ¿porque? por la extrema volatilidad.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Para enmarcar esa frase vamos.



Esto se esta convirtiendo en un festival de Owneds...


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Oct 2008)

coñe, he acertado en mi prevision de +10... asi que mañana toca -3


----------



## Castrón (29 Oct 2008)

crisis bursatil finiquitada y la financiera en dos meses, se acabo la crisis
no espera que somos el pais con mayor tasa de paro de la ocde esa


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Oct 2008)

Nadie dice q la crisis bursatil esté finiquitada

Yo, por ejemplo, tan solo digo que el IBEX se estabilizará en torno a los 8.000. Y me parece bastante "crítico", teniendo en cuenta q hace 1 año valia el doble


----------



## Antenista (29 Oct 2008)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Jajajaj.... en el 2.000 perdí un pastón con mis análisis técnicos.Mi padre, que no tiene puta idea de bolsa, me dijo, nene vende tó lo que tengas que esto está mu caro, no es normal. Ná, le dije yo, esto está shupao, aquí tienes el canal alto, el bajo y el batería ( falta el guitarrista y la cantante ), la media de los últimos 25 años, va a hacer resistencia aquí y soporte allá,me mandó a la mierda sin finuras y no me comentó jamás si había ganado o perdido. Qué águila es mi padre, joer.



¿Por qué todo el mundo pone el ejemplo de su padre para todo, como si su opinión fuera a misa?


----------



## TIPOA (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder... acuerdate de mi, te dejo hasta mañana,
me encantaria tener a lado una cabeza pensante como la tuya para forrarme estos dias, asi que si me convences, metere 10.000€ en la accion que tu me digas (TE LO PROMETO)
pero, ... preparatelo bien, porque te hare preguntas sobre tus tecnicos, no vaya a ser que me meta en solo una corazonada y humo detras
un saludo y buenas tardes noches a todos


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> Mulder... acuerdate de mi, te dejo hasta mañana,
> me encantaria tener a lado una cabeza pensante como la tuya para forrarme estos dias, asi que si me convences, metere 10.000€ en la accion que tu me digas (TE LO PROMETO)
> pero, ... preparatelo bien, porque te hare preguntas sobre tus tecnicos, no vaya a ser que me meta en solo una corazonada y humo detras
> un saludo y buenas tardes noches a todos


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> tienes razon, pero es que es peor pues dices que lo haces con "tecnicos"...
> vanga, porfavor , para los inutiles como yo
> dame una Sola accion con tus tecnicos con una prevision de al menos 72horas
> 1 sola
> ...



Te voy a dar una razón técnica con números y datos para que veas que me mojo:

En Eurostoxx, cuando pase más arriba de 2609 llegará a un punto intermedio entre este valor y 2790, a partir de ahí se ira hacia el 1946 y lo pasará.
En S&P500, cuando pase más arriba de 958.75 llegará a un punto intermedio entre este valor y 1018.25, a partir de ahí se ira hacia el 740 y lo pasará.

Esto ocurrirá durante el final de esta semana y toda la siguiente, como mucho principios de dentro de 2 semanas, aunque esto último no creo que ocurra.

edito: se puede entrar en Eurostoxx y en S&P a través de futuros o cualquier derivado, como los CFDs, opciones, etc.


----------



## Starkiller (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> El problema del capitalismo no es el propio capitalismo, ni lo han sido los especuladores, ni tampoco los hedge funds, al menos en mi opinión. El problema lo han generado unos gobiernos y unas instituciones que han creado unas condiciones ideales para que todo esto se diera como nunca se ha dado y sin darse cuenta de que se tomaba un camino sin retorno donde el destino era caer por el barranco.



Gobiernos y naciones que han creado esas condiciones ideales a instancias del capital, por sus presiones e intereses creados.

El capital tiene que perder mucho poder para que haya un capitalismo estable. Si es demasiado poderoso, presiona demasiado a los estados y autoridades. Eso es lo que ha pasado.

Acerca de lo de la bolsa, prefiero no seguir discutiendo contigo. Para ti la bolsa es como para los liberales el mercado: Un ente vivo, propio, que va a su bola y tiene características intrínsecas, en lugar de ver ambas cosas como la representación de una realidad, que se distorsiona cuando dicha realidad se sale de los parámetros habituales. Y que se distorsiona más aun cuando la proyección no sigue unas reglas fijas, sino que se cambian según convenga a unos pocos.


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Oct 2008)

Si me dejais hacer de pitoniso con cartas del tarot y bola de cristal, aun no hemos visto ni la mitad de lo que va pasar en los proximos 6 meses, ojala me equivoque.

Asi como una peonza comienza a oscilar cuando pierde velocidad de giro, ahora estamos en esta fase, a saber lo que pasara cuando la peonza pare y se caiga.

Por cierto tengo una amiga que echa el taraot, esta buenisima, ella me ha comentado que un 99% es psicologia y el resto suerte, callaros los que digais que este post no vale nada sin fotos .


----------



## TIPOA (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Te voy a dar una razón técnica con números y datos para que veas que me mojo:
> 
> En Eurostoxx, cuando pase más arriba de 2609 llegará a un punto intermedio entre este valor y 2790, a partir de ahí se ira hacia el 1946 y lo pasará.
> En S&P500, cuando pase más arriba de 958.75 llegará a un punto intermedio entre este valor y 1018.25, a partir de ahí se ira hacia el 740 y lo pasará.
> ...




ahora el mio: 

S&P500
Tendencia a corto plazo :
782 

rebote a corto plazo hacia el 1100.

por debajo de 782, el riesgo es una caída hasta 702 y 654.

En lo referente al análisis técnico, el índice de fuerza relativa (RSI) se encuentra por debajo de su zona de neutralidad de 50. El indicador de convergencia/divergencia de medias móviles (MACD) se sitúa por encima de su línea de señal y es negativo.
Asimismo, El Subyacente se sitúa por debajo su media móvil de 20 y 50 días (se sitúa a 971.47 y 1130.03 respectivamente).

Soporte y resistencia :
1153 *
1100 **
1047
940.51
814
782 **
702 *

Tendencia a medio plazo :
El Subyacente está inferior a su media móvil 100 dias (1208.2). La distancia con respecto a ésta es de -22.2%. A la baja el nivel de soporte a observar se sitúa en 654, una resistencia importante se sitúa en 1207. 


SOLO HAS DE mirar google para decirlo mejor


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2008)

Por si no se ha entendido bien la jugada lo voy a poner esquemáticamente:

- Eurostoxx: Cuando pase unos 50 puntos arriba de 2609 se pone orden de cortos en este nivel, stop en el punto intermedio máximo más 10 puntos, objetivo de salida 1946.
- S&P: Cuando pase unos 20 puntos de 958.75 se pone orden de cortos en este nivel, stop en el punto intermedio máximo más 5 puntos, objetivo de salida 740.

Ahí tienen la jugada.


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Oct 2008)

yo me voy a poner pantalones cortos para los 5400-5800, el que no lo vea tecnicamente AHORA MISMO es que esta pillado.... luego es que se rompa, pero de momento.... alla vamos


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Oct 2008)

mañana compro TEF sin duda:

La CMT vuelve a paralizar el despliegue de fibra óptica de Telefónica - 29/10/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## speculum speculorum (29 Oct 2008)

Haciendo pronósticos para el futuro:

DJ: Rebote hasta los 10280, 38.2 fibo desde máximo de principios de octubre de 2007. Los alcanzará a mediados del mes que viene, coincidiendo con el final de la cumbre G-20.

Caerá de nuevo en picado para romper los 7875, soporte al que llamo "Abismo de Helm". 

Suelo absoluto: 4000 puntos . A alcanzar durante el verano de 2009.


----------



## Casiano (29 Oct 2008)

En este hilo del Ibex creo que hay foreros que no se han enterado de que el fin de la crisis ha empezado ayer. Por si a alguien le interesa (¿?) pongo el enlace al hilo donde hemos estado charlando un ratillo al respecto.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...66-ayer-fue-el-dia-de-comienzo-del-final.html


----------



## Sylar (29 Oct 2008)

Casiano dijo:


> En este hilo del Ibex creo que hay foreros que no se han enterado de que el fin de la crisis ha empezado ayer. Por si a alguien le interesa (¿?) pongo el enlace al hilo donde hemos estado charlando un ratillo al respecto.
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...66-ayer-fue-el-dia-de-comienzo-del-final.html



Ah, el relevo gaucho de Juan Luis. seria buena idea atraerle a este hilo, puede aportar mucha diversion.


----------



## Casiano (29 Oct 2008)

Sylar dijo:


> Ah, el relevo gaucho de Juan Luis. seria buena idea atraerle a este hilo, puede aportar mucha diversion.



Mucha, mucha.


----------



## ventxema (29 Oct 2008)

Yo también estoy con Juan Luis, los 17000 post para este hilo antes de fin de año.


----------



## INTRUDER (29 Oct 2008)

Bajan medio punto los listos de la FED y baja el Down Jones medio punto, si lo hacen por joder seguro


----------



## percebe (29 Oct 2008)

¿Que es lo proximo que van a querer los chupasangres?:

Derecho de pernada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Por si no se ha entendido bien la jugada lo voy a poner esquemáticamente:
> 
> - Eurostoxx: Cuando pase unos 50 puntos arriba de 2609 se pone orden de cortos en este nivel, stop en el punto intermedio máximo más 10 puntos, objetivo de salida 1946.
> - S&P: Cuando pase unos 20 puntos de 958.75 se pone orden de cortos en este nivel, stop en el punto intermedio máximo más 5 puntos, objetivo de salida 740.
> ...



Jodó para que luego digais que no se moja... :


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Oct 2008)

Por lo menos hay que agradecerselo a *Mulder*:

El intenta de hacer con una idea de los acontecimientos a base de algo.

Cuando veo los hilos del Yuri, aqui tenemos mucho mejor clima. 

Con toda la guasa, pero creo, sin pasarnos de rosca.

Cosita interesante:

Para aprovechar el tiron del SAN hoy, busque un put. 

Pues no hay put por debajo del precio en el Scoach...:


----------



## Misterio (29 Oct 2008)

Última hora en USA a ver si pasa como ayer y lo mandan al 1000 al S&P que estos son capaces.


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Última hora en USA a ver si pasa como ayer y lo mandan al 1000 al S&P que estos son capaces.



Confirmado el despegue de hoy.

A ver donde se termina...


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Oct 2008)

¿Ya no lo posteamos ni las bajadas, porque son demasiado leves?

Sois unos malcriados...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Oct 2008)

speculum speculorum dijo:


> Haciendo pronósticos para el futuro:
> 
> DJ: Rebote hasta los 10280, 38.2 fibo desde máximo de principios de octubre de 2007. Los alcanzará a mediados del mes que viene, coincidiendo con el final de la cumbre G-20.
> 
> ...



Me sumo a tu ticket. 

Lo de los 4000 del Dow podría pasar, si pones un gráfico de largo plazo en escala logarítmica ves claramente los tres suelos históricos, el de después del 29, el de principios de los 80 y el de ahora que le toca caer por los 4000 puntos.

Mira que gráfico tan chulo:



Aunque ahora que lo pienso, a lo mejor hablas del Ibex.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2008)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Me sumo a tu ticket.
> 
> Lo de los 4000 del Dow podría pasar, si pones un gráfico de largo plazo en escala logarítmica ves claramente los tres suelos históricos, el de después del 29, el de principios de los 80 y el de ahora que le toca caer por los 4000 puntos.
> 
> ...



El suelo no es profundo, *ES UNA FOSA*


----------



## TIPOA (29 Oct 2008)

para Sleepwalk

de mis analisis ¿?¿?, que creo que a excepcion de un copi&pasta del tecnico del S&P y que encima no es mio.. no he puesto ninguno (al menos como analisis), solo he puesto lo que dicta mi sentido comun , para nada en base a ningun analisis serio o con fundamentos irrebatibles

ahora si quieres oir lo que pienso...y el porque ? creo que esto ira mas para abajo, mucho mas abajo y mas aun el IBEX, (sin orden especifico ni importancia) hoy por hoy tengo unos cuantos sentimientos propios, pero muy simples de razonar y ver

sobre la subida de los yankees, pues na, simplemente pienso que es que estan materializando ahora la bajada de tipos del dia 6, ni mas ni menos que comprar con el rumor y vender con la noticia
no hay mas motivos detras que sustenten la subida ademas de las ganas que la gente tiene por entrar y hacer un pelotazo a muy corto.
para que tengas una idea , esta es la cartera con la que estoy jugando en USA, entro y salgo a diario en muchos de ellos, de momento de media y en este mes me he sacado mas de un 30% pero con entradas prudentes en cada uno de ellos Quotes for GE, CSCO, BRCM, ... - Yahoo! Finance
no me he puesto EN NINGUNO a largo, y cuando digo a largo, ninguno lo he tenido en mis manos mas de una semana (corrijo;a excepcion de cisco que la traia desde hace 6 años y he perdido toda la subuida que traia)
Los yankees ahora estan de la bolsa hasta los huevos y me temo que una de dos o le van a dejar el pastel echo mierda al Obama... o no van ha hacer nada de nada hasta que este entre... (aun no se que estan haciendo realmente)
sobre el IBEX.. solo pienso que lo peor esta por ver
1.- llevamos un retraso de un año con el tema inmobiliario versus USA
2.- los bancos empiezan a tener unos buenos % de impagados, (y mas que tendran) esto es basicamente porque desde que uno no paga hasta que te llevan a subasta tarda no menos de 6 a 12 meses y en este pais en Marzo aun no reconocian lo que pasaba
3.- la gente en paro.. si ponemos como fecha el 1 de agosto de este año como mes.. objetivo de inicio de la brutalidad del paro, la peña tiene de media 1 año cobrando el subsidio del paro, asi que cuando se les acabe .... (para la segundo semestre del proximo año, ahi es donde veremos las degracias humanas como tal, el no pagar a bancos, (ni tarjetas de credito) y una ostia de la leche para que entonces las bajadas reales de la vivienda sean "al menos" de un 30-40%
4.- durante el año que nos queda, las inmobiliarias quedaran reducidas a un 10% de las que habian (segun sus tamaños), solo quedaran muy bien posicionadas para el futuro (3 años) las que se hayan dedicado y aguanten en la construccion civil y publica. la privada se ira a la mierda en el 99%
en ese momento, los bancos, caijatas regionales crujiran como palillos
en el momento que la vivienda caiga ese al menos 40% sera cuando los inversores hasta los huevos de esperar un repunte de la bolsa, empiecen timidamenta a quedarse con los chollos, subastas etc, (ya que a los bancos no podran tragarse mas tocho porque les haria aun potencialemente mas sensibles a la quiebra, no pueden ni deben mantener el tocho ya que necesitan liquidez INMEDIATA

joder, no me enrollo mas
lo dicho hasta el segundo semestre del proximo año, no veremos realmente hasta donde nos va a llegar la mierda al cuello
Y ESO NO LO INDICA NINGUN ANALISIS TECNICO, NI FUNDAMENTAL de ningun indice en el mundo, es una ostia por la puta burbuja inmobiliaria, el pelotazo facil de la banca, los ojos cerrados de nuestros politicos y la estupidez supina de la peña que se ha hipotecado de por vida (lo siento, pero es que es ser de tontos loque han llegado ha hacer
por cierto y aunque no venga al caso, yo tengo inversiones imobiliarias, si pero todas pagadas a tocateja y desde hace años 2 pisos en barna, 2 apartamemtos de costa y 2 locales comerciales (soy bastante viejo aunque en un foro no se vea) execpto mi casa y un apartamento para mi disfrute el resto alquilado... y aun asi trabajo como un imbecil y no vivo de rentas... y la empresa es mia...


----------



## sicran (29 Oct 2008)

Dow jones en estampida, marica el último parece esto...


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Oct 2008)

Esto es un sinvivir.

Del + 3 a casi 0 en nada...


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2008)

El tema de los stops me ha salido algo ambiguo y como se ha pedido algo tangible con todas las cifras voy a darlas:

- Eurostoxx: Cuando pase unos puntos arriba de 2609 (20 como mínimo) se pone orden de cortos en este nivel, stop en 2680, objetivo de salida 1946.

- S&P: Cuando pase unos puntos de 958 (5 como mínimo) se pone orden de cortos en este nivel, stop en 994, objetivo de salida 740.

Consideraciones:
- La estrategia se desharía en caso de que una vela cerrase por encima de 2670 en el stoxx o 989 en el S&P en gráfico de 60 minutos, alcanzar estos niveles lo invalidaría todo.
- Las cifras del renglón de arriba son buenos puntos de entrada pero no puedo saber si llegará hasta ahí.
- El stop en el stoxx está a 71 puntos y el objetivo a 663, en los futuros cada punto del stoxx son 10 euros, esto supone una pérdida si va mal de 710 euros, pero si va bien suponen 6630 euros.
- El stop en el S&P está a 36 puntos y el objetivo a 218, en los futuros cada punto del S&P son 50 dólares, esto supone una pérdida si va mal de 1800 dólares, pero si va bien suponen 10900 dólares.
- Las garantías en futuros para el stoxx son de 3229.50 esto supone que con 10.000 euros podríamos comprar 3 contratos con una pérdida máxima de 2130 euros o un beneficio de 19890.
- Las garantías en futuros para el S&P (mini-S&P) son de 5625 dólares, si usamos el cambio de 1.2946 dólares por euro, suponen 2 contratos con una pérdida máxima de 3600 dólares (4660 euros) o un beneficio de 21800 dólares (28222 euros).

Creo que ya no se puede afinar más.

El S&P ya ha superado el nivel de estar atentos para una compra.

Edito: El tiempo previsto es entre 1 y 2 semanas a partir del momento en que se ponga la entrada.


----------



## Misterio (29 Oct 2008)

Joder me voy dejándolo en 969 y ahora esta en 924 :S


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Oct 2008)

Ya vamos bajando.

924.


----------



## sicran (29 Oct 2008)

Lo dicho...estampida brutal en el dow jones:

Ha pasado de 9360 a 8900 en DOS minutos.


----------



## Misterio (29 Oct 2008)

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


El tercer movimiento fue el bueno y el Dow Jones sube 2 %



(No se lo esperaba ni Cárpatos este final)


----------



## TIPOA (29 Oct 2008)

mira por donde.. ahi tienes la noticia
Invertia.com - La Reserva Federal recorta medio punto los tipos de interés, hasta el 1%, su nivel más bajo desde 2004
ah, en el IBEX, solo estoy ahora en una y por un "sentimiento" mas "sentimental" que fundamental ZELTIA
solo por ser una farmaceutica que investiga soluciones marinas... un sentimiento, nada mas
tambien porque un sector "seguro" a largo son las farmaceuticas... unas mas que otras pero existen los pelotazos
buenas noches y no me hagais mucho caso

Mulder, lamento haberte atacado, pero esta crisis, NO ESTA ESCRITA ni se le parece a ninguna, ni los tecnicos sirven absolutamente para nada
si sirviesen de algo... la bolsa no seria la bolsa y unicamente deberiamos de dejar que el tiempo la pusiese en su lugar. 
Estoy cansado de hace años de oir tecnicos y fundamentales solo para enredar a la gente a invertir por un grafico en vez de conocer realmente que es la empresa y el porque, y eso es OTRA BURBUJA, la burbuja de los Trileros economicos que nos deslumbran con graficos y lucecitas de colores (llamense velas o lo que quieras)


----------



## creative (29 Oct 2008)

que poco dura la alegria en la casa de los pobres cayendo el DOWN 160 PUNTITOS


----------



## Realquilado (29 Oct 2008)

*¡Ah ZELTIAS!*



TIPOA dijo:


> mira por donde.. ahi tienes la noticia
> Invertia.com - La Reserva Federal recorta medio punto los tipos de interés, hasta el 1%, su nivel más bajo desde 2004
> ah, en el IBEX, solo estoy ahora en una y por un "sentimiento" mas "sentimental" que fundamental ZELTIA
> solo por ser una farmaceutica que investiga soluciones marinas... un sentimiento, nada mas
> ...



Vaya, veo que eres un seguidor del análisis técnico de Luis Marple en "L pelotazo de la Semana"... Zeltias era una de sus recomendaciones hace poco tiempo, ¿qué tal le habrá ido?


----------



## aterriza como puedas (29 Oct 2008)

Loa movimientos de los últimos minutos no sé como definirlos, pero si hay algún término es caóticos. Cárpatos dice que *el Dow estaba a 10 minutos del cierre en 9362, y en 10 minutos ha caído a 8900.* Al final el DJ y el S&P500 han bajado, el NASDAQ acaba en verde por algo menos de 8 puntos.


----------



## chameleon (29 Oct 2008)

bueno, no es mucho caer, simplemente inversores asustados que recogen beneficios. recordemos que quedan buenas noticias todavía, que el bce baje tipos, que igual baja 0.75

yo creo que no ha ido tan mal


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> Mulder, lamento haberte atacado, pero esta crisis, NO ESTA ESCRITA ni se le parece a ninguna, ni los tecnicos sirven absolutamente para nada
> si sirviesen de algo... la bolsa no seria la bolsa y unicamente deberiamos de dejar que el tiempo la pusiese en su lugar.



Los técnicos solo están para hacerle ganar o perder dinero a sus clientes. Yo soy técnico pero solo lo hago para mi.



> Estoy cansado de hace años de oir tecnicos y fundamentales solo para enredar a la gente a invertir por un grafico en vez de conocer realmente que es la empresa y el porque, y eso es OTRA BURBUJA, la burbuja de los Trileros economicos que nos deslumbran con graficos y lucecitas de colores (llamense velas o lo que quieras)



Con los índices no se puede hacer eso, hay que basarse en el técnico y no hay vuelta de hoja, como mucho se pueden hacer spreads con otros índices pero poco más. Conocer la empresa y el porqué no deja de ser análisis fundamental. 

Aunque estoy de acuerdo en que hay mucho trilero por ahí, pero yo ya hace tiempo que paso de ellos, sobre todo cuando me doy cuenta de que fallan en cosas bastante básicas, como por ejemplo caer en el overtrading.


----------



## TIPOA (29 Oct 2008)

no, que va, empece en Zeltia hace aprox 5 años.. no me fue nada bien, he entrado mas veces, pero siempre he pringao... 
bueno, en todos los años creo que mis beneficios pueden haber sido en el mejor de los casos como media... no mas alla de un 5%.. :-( 
es una espinita que tengo


----------



## creative (29 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> no, que va, empece en Zeltia hace aprox 5 años.. no me fue nada bien, he entrado mas veces, pero siempre he pringao...
> bueno, en todos los años creo que mis beneficios pueden haber sido en el mejor de los casos como media... no mas alla de un 5%.. :-(
> es una espinita que tengo




alguien sabe si en wall se ha ido la luz?? porque apartir de las 21:14 no hay ningun dato


----------



## El_Presi (29 Oct 2008)

una imagen vale más que mil palabras


----------



## El_Presi (29 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> alguien sabe si en wall se ha ido la luz?? porque apartir de las 21:14 no hay ningun dato



cierra a las 21:00, allí no se ha hecho el cambio horario de invierno aun


----------



## TIPOA (29 Oct 2008)

joder, pero si ya es complicado hacer un tecnico de un valor, .... 
hacerlo de un indice es una autentica locura, no tienes base mas que historicos y poco mas
al menos en un valor ves
el techo
Si ha dado un giro bajista (como nos ocurre) en base a que
Cual es la tendencia
Cual el comportamiento del valor con respecto a su sector, mercado e indices
Cual es su volumen medio, tanto en la bajada “generalizada” o su Beta
Quienes están distribuyendo papel y si continúan haciéndolo
Quienes están comprando y si continúan
Cual es su RSi
Cual es la MACD
Donde esta su Alfa teniendo en cuenta el nivel riesgo
Su Fluctuación
La distancia Movil
Al igual que su media Movil
fundamentales para ver el PER
EL cash flow
Su ROE
El ROA
y cincuenta tonterias mas que me dejo fuera
en un indice no juegas mas que con la mitad de datos... es puro boleo , es jugar a la ruleta en base a estadisticas de donde cae la bolita, pero en cuanto el crupier cambia de mano, la hemos jodido y hay que empezar otra vez aunque tengas la estadistica mecanica de la ruleta te faltaria conocer el impulso de como se lanza la bola y su efecto
insisto , mulder , y no te enfades, pero usar los tecnicos para los indices ... es jugar simplemente a Rojo o a Negro, pero jamas haras caballitos, cuadros o plenos, lo mas, sisenas, cuadrantes o tercios (punto y pelota)... soy un jodido ludopata... :-(


----------



## Realquilado (29 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> no, que va, empece en Zeltia hace aprox 5 años.. no me fue nada bien, he entrado mas veces, pero siempre he pringao...
> bueno, en todos los años creo que mis beneficios pueden haber sido en el mejor de los casos como media... no mas alla de un 5%.. :-(
> es una espinita que tengo



No, claro si era coña.

Bueno, pues con WS tirándose por el tobogán a última hora mañana empezamos moviditos seguro, ¿no? Ala, abrocharse el cinturón peña que estamos al final de la cadena de traccion


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Oct 2008)

Realquilado dijo:


> No, claro si era coña.
> 
> Bueno, pues con WS tirándose por el tobogán a última hora mañana empezamos moviditos seguro, ¿no? Ala, abrocharse el cinturón peña que estamos al final de la cadena de traccion



No sé.

La bajada del Dow y la bajada del Dax, viendolo con el contexto de las subidas de ayer, deberian inaugurar cierta fase de tranquilidad. Por lo menos el intradia del Dax ( OnVista: Indexanalyse - DAX PERFORMANCE-INDEX - Snapshot ) se asemeja a tiempos pasados.

Por supuesto, el Dow podia haber ido un poco menos volatil para afirmar esta teoria...

Así mañana, ambos cerrarán con un leve plus del 1 a 1,5%.

PD: Para predecir el IBEX, mejor sacrificamos un pollo y luego leemos las visceras...:


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> joder, pero si ya es complicado hacer un tecnico de un valor, ....
> hacerlo de un indice es una autentica locura, no tienes base mas que historicos y poco mas[...]



El análisis técnico se basa en que toda la información sobre un valor está contenida en su gráfico, si esto es así, entonces da lo mismo que sean acciones o índices, tendremos esos gráficos que, no lo olvidemos, representan el pasado del valor. El servirse del pasado para hacer análisis implica asumir que la historia siempre se repite, los movimientos siempre acaban pareciéndose, las figuras técnicas como el H-C-H o las soperas existen porque en otras ocasiones esas figuras han derivado en un resultado determinado y siempre que se produce esa figura el resultado es el mismo.

Muchas de las cosas que dices en esa lista que has puesto son técnicas y unas pocas son fundamentales, en los índices también hay razones fundamentales como los movimientos de los tipos de interés y los datos macroeconómicos, también se puede sacar la media del PER de los componentes de un índice para conocer el PER del propio índice.

Y por último hay que decir que hacer un análisis técnico de un índice es mucho más sencillo que hacerlo de acciones por la sencilla razón de que los índices son mucho más líquidos y, por lo tanto, más difíciles de manipular. Los movimientos técnicos del Eurostoxx son bastante puros y tienen fundamento, los movimientos técnicos de un valor como Zeltia dudo que lo sean tanto, si hasta en las acciones del Ibex se ven manipulaciones descaradas no hablemos ya de chicharros. Yo incluso huyo del Ibex como de la peste porque sé (por lo visto mejor que nadie en este foro) hasta que punto el Ibex es manipulable por cualquiera.

El Ibex puede manipularlo hasta una persona sola con una pequeña cantidad de dinero, no siempre pero hay ocasiones donde la liquidez es tan baja que se puede.

En fin, que ni el análisis fundamental es algo seguro y fiable ni el técnico es como jugar al casino, aunque es evidente que cuanta más información se tenga mejor por eso yo me dedico a afinar mi análisis para tener la máxima información posible.

Es curioso como la bajada a última hora del Dow, que ha sorprendido a todo el mundo, yo me la veía venir esta mañana y me he equivocado en la hora porque no sabía que hoy la FED iba a cambiar los tipos, resulta que al final hemos estado laterales todo el día esperando a que la FED se decidiera para hacer lo que se tenía que hacer desde un principio.


----------



## TIPOA (29 Oct 2008)

lo de pabajoooo, era "Logico" entre muchas comillas
siempre pasa lo mismo, perdonad el topico pero es de libro "compran con el rumor y venden con la noticia", mas claro que lo de hoy,.. el agua


ah, Mulder, lo de los fundamentales de Zeltia,, en eso tienes mas razon que un santo, hay no hay fundamentales que valgan.
sobre el tecnico del indice.. joder, si no te voy a sacar de ahi, dejemoslo ahi, pero perdona que insista , es una chorrada... es como si saco medias de todos los equipos de futbol y te digo a partir de que mes sabremos mas o menos exactamente cuando sabremos quien es el campeon de la liga, pero seremos incapaces de saber quien sera......... nos aproximaremos por estadisticas pero na mas... 
que no, que un indice no sabes la mitad de la informacion, pa eso juegatela a warrants, puts y calls, sacaras mucho mas seguro
ahora eso si si vas a MUY largo y muy conservador,,,, entonces, solo entonces, te dire vale... ves al indice


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2008)

peterpan2006 dijo:


> Mulder, mulder, lee mis palabra, *P A B A J O O O O O O O*, dejante de analisis y pollas, pabajo, esa es la tendencia en el Ibex, en el eurostock, en el S&P, en el Dj, en el nasdaq y en tooooooooooooooooo....



Pues NO! mañana toca p'arriba y pasado mañana nos va a tocar cuarto y mitad de p'arriba y el resto del día lateral o ... p'abajo.


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> sobre el tecnico del indice.. joder, si no te voy a sacar de ahi, dejemoslo ahi, pero perdona que insista , es una chorrada...



No lo es, pero yo he comprado, vendido y mantenido acciones y también he hecho algo parecido con índices y el problema es que con los índices, al tener que recurrir a futuros, siempre vas apalancado, con las acciones no es así. Además los futuros tienen vencimientos cada 3 meses, las acciones no vencen.

Para el largo plazo prefiero acciones, pero claro a ver quien es el samurai que compra a largo ahora


----------



## creative (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> No lo es, pero yo he comprado, vendido y mantenido acciones y también he hecho algo parecido con índices y el problema es que con los índices, al tener que recurrir a futuros, siempre vas apalancado, con las acciones no es así. Además los futuros tienen vencimientos cada 3 meses, las acciones no vencen.
> 
> Para el largo plazo prefiero acciones, pero claro a ver quien es el samurai que compra a largo ahora



Mulder que piensas que pasara mañana?


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> No lo es, pero yo he comprado, vendido y mantenido acciones y también he hecho algo parecido con índices y el problema es que con los índices, al tener que recurrir a futuros, siempre vas apalancado, con las acciones no es así. Además los futuros tienen vencimientos cada 3 meses, las acciones no vencen.
> 
> Para el largo plazo prefiero acciones, pero claro a ver quien es el samurai que compra a largo ahora



No se te vaya la olla comprando acciones no vaya a ser que se te vaya la mano y te veamos en algun comedor social


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2008)

creative dijo:


> Mulder que piensas que pasara mañana?



Ahora se da la curiosa circunstancia de que los europeos vamos retrasados y los americanos muy adelantados, a pesar de esto aun nos quedan objetivos por alcanzar y el lateral de hoy también nos ha demostrado que ya estamos un poco cansados de tanto bajar, aunque al final han dado la campanada bajista-sorpresiva para hacernos dudar.

Creo que mañana será un día alcista pero sin verticalidades, sobre todo por la mañana, porque los europeos tenemos que andar un cierto trecho para ponernos parejos a los gringos.

No sé si hay alguna comedia político-circense-teatral preparada para este fin de semana, pero como ahora dicen "que nos estamos recuperando" (jajaja) es posible que se tomen un descanso, aunque esto nos podría dar alguna pista de como se podría terminar el viernes ¿alguien sabe algo?

Creo que el viernes por la tarde terminaremos laterales-alcistas y que tengamos algún susto bajista por la mañana, parece una mejor maniobra de despiste hecha para los leoncios, teniendo en cuenta que la semana que viene será de infarto (totalmente bajista)


----------



## TIPOA (29 Oct 2008)

pues yo, a huevo, y para llevar la contraria a los "tecnicos"
mañana y pasao de rojos a muy rojos.
ala y ahora si, me voy al sobre 
ta mañana


----------



## sicran (30 Oct 2008)

El nikkei empieza subiendo bastante. Ha llegado a estar en +300 casi, ahora está a +150


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que mañana será un día alcista pero sin verticalidades, sobre todo por la mañana, porque los europeos tenemos que andar un cierto trecho para ponernos parejos a los gringos.



Pero que dices Mulder ??? Alcista ???

Pero no has visto como ha acabado hoy WS ???

Ni con rebajas de tipos levantan el vuelo.

Mañana, como diría Peter, ¡¡¡PABAJO!!!


----------



## sicran (30 Oct 2008)

De momento el Nikkei a saco parriba.

13:59
8,915.72 + 703.82


----------



## El_Presi (30 Oct 2008)

el euro/yen casi a 130, el euro/dolar a 132, el petroleo a 70$ y las asiáticas disparadas. Muy torcido se tiene que poner para que no suban a saco hoy también.


----------



## Tupper (30 Oct 2008)

Yo creo que hoy toca recogida generalizada de beneficios tras subidón vertical de ayer. No es así como se consolidan las posiciones, es dinero especulativo que los mismo que entra sale cuando ya ha ganado lo suficiente. Creo que Ibex cierra en verde pero por muy poquito (con el ojo puesto en apertura WS).

Presi el petróleo ha subido un 9% tras el recorte de tipos. Esto igual les beneficia hoy a Técnicas Reunidas en la sesión.

*La rebaja de tipos de alas al petróleo que se dispara más de un 8%*


@Cotizalia.com/Agencias - 29/10/2008 22:39h


Subida libre. El recorte de tipos por parte de la Reserva Federal de EEUU ha disparado los precios del 'oro negro'. El barril de crudo Brent de referencia en Europa rebotaba ayer cerca de un 10% hasta 66,19 dólares, mientras que los futuros del West Texas, de referencia en Estados Unidos, recuperaba más de un 8,5% hasta 68,28 dólares en el International Exchange Futures (ICE)...

La rebaja de tipos de alas al petróleo que se dispara más de un 8% - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Starkiller (30 Oct 2008)

La semana que viene baja el petroleo, en cuanto el BCE baje tipos y el Euro se vuelva a depreciar frente al dolar.


----------



## fairplay (30 Oct 2008)

Que barbaridad: los japos casi suben un 10%...Me imagino que aparte de la bajada de tipos, las elecciones USA que son dentro de nada tambien empujaran...


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2008)

A los buenos días.

Presi el servidor tiene un desfase de unos 4 minutos, este post tiene la hora a 8:04 y sin embargo son las 8:00 ahora mismo.

Espero que lo puedan arreglar.


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2008)

Y ahora en serio, parece que hemos arrancado bastante alcistas en Europa, a mi no me resulta extraño porque ya les dije ayer que íbamos retrasados. De todas formas hemos arrancado muy arriba y no me extrañaría que, a partir de ahora, empecemos a bajar un poco pero al menos ya estamos en verde


----------



## ruben.600rr (30 Oct 2008)

900 PÁGINAS DE HILO...

Menuda cantidad de conocimiento y experiencia para el que tenga la paciencia...


----------



## peptroc (30 Oct 2008)

¿ Hoy que toca a primera mañana recogida de beneficios?

¿Cómo están esos futuros?


Saludos.
peptroc.


----------



## Jucari (30 Oct 2008)

Buenos dias.....caray me voy un día y fijate tu...que la crisis se ha terminado....alegria!!!!!


----------



## ertitoagus (30 Oct 2008)

esto me huele a maniobra orquestada.

aprovechar la bajada de tipos de la FED, la más que posible del BCE, y que el populacho va a estar estos dias distraido con las elecciones USA y cuando la semana que viene ya se haya pasado ya se habrán largado con la pasta de nuevo los tiburoncillos de aguas caribeñas estos.....


La dos próximas semanas van a ser antológicas en este hilo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2008)

Vaya desinflada de apertura del IBEX, en tres minutos han pasado sus futuros de +300 a +140... :

Saludos...


----------



## Jucari (30 Oct 2008)

Esto es una locura...que planes hay para hoy rojo verde?....marron???


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Esto es una locura...que planes hay para hoy rojo verde?....marron???



Jucari si no has leido los comentarios de ayer, te los recomiendo, no tienen desperdicio, predicciones con números exactos... 

Saludos...


----------



## Jucari (30 Oct 2008)

Caramba!!!!!......estreno pagina centenaria!!!!.......antes de que acabe noviembre llegamos a 1000...A por ella!!!!


----------



## davinci79 (30 Oct 2008)

Desde que no tengo dinero en bolsa me gusta más el rojo. Además me apetecen palomitas ¿cuando vuelve la emoción?


----------



## Bayne (30 Oct 2008)

*Disculpa*



Sleepwalk dijo:


> Los del Ibex +200, algo más de un 2%



Seguro que ya está posteado, pero en este hilo gigantesco me pierdo. ¿Dónde se consultan los futuros del IBEX?, ¿cotizan antes de que se abra el IBEX?, ¿anticipa la tendencia e ese día?

Gracias


----------



## davinci79 (30 Oct 2008)

Bayne dijo:


> Seguro que ya está posteado, pero en este hilo gigantesco me pierdo. ¿Dónde se consultan los futuros del IBEX?, ¿cotizan antes de que se abra el IBEX?, ¿anticipa la tendencia e ese día?
> 
> Gracias



Puedes verlos aquí:
IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..

Te dicen como está el IBEX aunque no este abierto en ese momento.


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> Puedes verlos aquí:
> IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..
> 
> Te dicen como está el IBEX aunque no este abierto en ese momento.



Son más de la 9, como no lo hayan suspendido dudo que esté cerrado


----------



## Jucari (30 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Jucari si no has leido los comentarios de ayer, te los recomiendo, no tienen desperdicio, predicciones con números exactos...
> 
> Saludos...



Caray ayer estabais inspirados ayer eh???....la previsión es de 740 el S&P la semana que viene????...pero si estamos a 941!!!!!..:..que hay elecciones joder....mira que si por culpa de burbuja.info se cargan al negro...yo me desmarco.....


----------



## Bayne (30 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Son más de la 9, como no lo hayan suspendido dudo que esté cerrado



Entiendo que se refería a que antes de que abra el IBEX ya dan datos de preapertura

Gracias a todos


----------



## Tupper (30 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Presi el petróleo ha subido un 9% tras el recorte de tipos. Esto igual les beneficia hoy a Técnicas Reunidas en la sesión.



Mulder toma nota de cómo se hacen las pedicciones. TEC es el valor que más sube del IBEX 3-5 en estos momentos un 4%. Causa-efecto.


----------



## Vercingetorix (30 Oct 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Esto es una locura...que planes hay para hoy rojo verde?....marron???



Verde moderado


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Mulder toma nota de cómo se hacen las pedicciones. TEC es el valor que más sube del IBEX 3-5 en estos momentos un 4%. Causa-efecto.



Me parece perfecto que alguien analice acciones y acierte pero es que yo me dedico a los índices 

Ayer dije que subiríamos porque vamos retrasados respecto a los americanos, que la bajada de última hora del Dow era un engañabobos...otra causa-efecto, tal vez más técnica y menos fundamental pero sigue siendo válida y he acertado.


----------



## Tupper (30 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Me parece perfecto que alguien analice acciones y acierte pero es que yo me dedico a los índices
> 
> Ayer dije que subiríamos porque vamos retrasados respecto a los americanos, que la bajada de última hora del Dow era un engañabobos...otra causa-efecto, tal vez más técnica y menos fundamental pero sigue siendo válida y he acertado.



Vale, tú sigue analizando índices y yo seguiré ganando dinero.


----------



## Bayne (30 Oct 2008)

*Sobre la caida el S&P e ayer, en idealista*

jueves 30 octubre 00:57, los ultimos diez minutos en respuesta a carbdis, dijo 
je, veo que los medios de comunicacion americanos son tan fiables en lo suyo como los de aqui con lo nuestro, decir que el mercado se ha vuelto loco es una estupidez, alguien o algunos que sabian perfectamente lo que hacian y cuando lo hacian han tumbado el s&p500 en el último momento, han soltado papel como si les hubieran secuestrado a un hijo y necesitaran todo el dinero para el rescate, han convertido un +4% en un -1.5% en un momentito. y para hacer eso en el s&p500 hace falta muchisimisima pasta, camiones y camiones de dinero. ¿por que? pues los que lo han hecho lo sabran, pero de mercado loco nada de nada.


----------



## Catacrack (30 Oct 2008)

Este post cuando la bolsa esta en verde es casi inexistente. Ahora que cuando la bolsa cae no te da tiempo a leer todas las paginas.


----------



## shoah (30 Oct 2008)

Apeovechando que "esto va parriba"  quería comentar yo algo.

Suponiendo que esto sea similar a otras crisis, la bajada será en dientes de sierra, y parece que ahora estamo en una de las subidas. No llegará a los 16000, obviamente, pero entre la bajada de la FED, la de mañana o pasado de Japón, y la de la semana que viene del BCE me da a mi que vamos a tener muchos días en verde, ¿no creeis?


----------



## tonuel (30 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> ¿no creeis?



Pues no... :o



Saludos


----------



## Hermenauta (30 Oct 2008)

Tranquilos, la diversion solo acaba de empezar.


----------



## shoah (30 Oct 2008)

Hombre, lo que ha hecho la FED lo puede hacer dos veces más, porque intereses negativos no creo que pueda poner, ¿no?


----------



## Starkiller (30 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> Hombre, lo que ha hecho la FED lo puede hacer dos veces más, porque intereses negativos no creo que pueda poner, ¿no?



Que se lo impide?


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> Hombre, lo que ha hecho la FED lo puede hacer dos veces más, porque intereses negativos no creo que pueda poner, ¿no?



Cuando los intereses están por debajo de la inflación ya son negativos.


----------



## Kujire (30 Oct 2008)

creo que todo el mundo espera el GDP en USA, sobre todo por el sentimiento de "colocación" "dopamiento" ... y a menos de una semana de las elecciones. Los futuros del Dow suben...., y el Euro se recupera un poco...

preparados para la campana de salida en NY...


----------



## Jucari (30 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuando los intereses están por debajo de la inflación ya son negativos.



+100000 

Pues ya tienen pensado otra bajadita para diciembre de otro 0,50, de eso a los interes negativos es un pasito...


----------



## shoah (30 Oct 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Que se lo impide?



Supongo que no es normal que pidas 10000 euros y devuelvas 9900, no?


----------



## Starkiller (30 Oct 2008)

shoah dijo:


> Supongo que no es normal que pidas 10000 euros y devuelvas 9900, no?



No, porque si el banco central hiciera eso sería como si todos los contribuyentes estuviéramos dando mogollón de pasta a los bancos y eso no puede ser... oh, wait!!

Estoy seguro de que lo veremos. La banca no sobrevivirá a menos que la subvencionen de esa forma. Y del interbancario ni oiremos hablar.


----------



## Jucari (30 Oct 2008)

Aunque bajen el euribor a negativo ya se encargaran los bancos de ponerte un diferencial de +4%....


----------



## chameleon (30 Oct 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues no... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



yo tampoco lo creo. se sabe que el BCE bajará tipos la próxima semana, los cortos están cerrados porque se espera que suba, y como la gente espera que suba se van metiendo poco a poco para pillar algo. que siga así hasta el jueves me parece mucho tiempo seguido, tendrá que haber un desplome en medio ¿no?
y si no hay un desplome de aquí al jueves, se desplomará tras el subidón ocasionado por la bajada de tipos del BCE, todos abriendo cortos como locos 

fijaos, como el mercado ya descuenta esa bajada de tipos del BCE y llevaremos algunos días de subida (o en cualquier caso más altos que ahora), igual el jueves nisiquiera sube, sino que directamente se desploma (marica el último)

o algo así... yo soy minero


----------



## Starkiller (30 Oct 2008)

Depende también de si los parqués se creen que lo de las bajadas de tipos "conjuntas" es bueno para todos, y todos somos amiguitos, o si por el contrario se dan cuenta de que una bajada de tipos BCE es mala para la economía americana y, por lo tanto, las bolsas USA actuan en consecuencia.

Personalmente, estoy bastante convencido de que en cuanto BCE baje tipos, el nikkei se mete un hostión del 15.


----------



## chameleon (30 Oct 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Depende también de si los parqués se creen que lo de las bajadas de tipos "conjuntas" es bueno para todos, y todos somos amiguitos, o si por el contrario se dan cuenta de que una bajada de tipos BCE es mala para la economía americana y, por lo tanto, las bolsas USA actuan en consecuencia.
> 
> Personalmente, estoy bastante convencido de que en cuanto BCE baje tipos, el nikkei se mete un hostión del 15.



puede ser, pero a ver, todas las actuaciones las están haciendo de forma concertada. nosotros por ejemplo hemos mantenido tipos altos para salvarle el culo a USA mientras hemos podido. Ahora que ellos están más cerca de solucionar sus problemas (llevarán 6 meses de ventaja a Europa y 1 año a España), les toca a ellos tomar un poco el control.

Entonces que se la pegue el nikkei probablemente, pero esto tiene que empezar a normalizarse y los saltos ser más espaciados y menos violentos. la inestabilidad se retroalimenta, si empiezan a calmarse las cosas será más difícil cosas como lo de VW, o hundir valores a base de cortos y pánico. amoz creo yo...

lo que no me puedo imaginar es el efecto post-elecciones. sale obama fijo, pero cómo afecte a la bolsa es que no tengo ni idea :?


----------



## Freeman (30 Oct 2008)

Ya que nadie lo actualiza... IBEX relajado hoy tb: 8886.30, *+2.73%*

salut


----------



## Starkiller (30 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> puede ser, pero a ver, todas las actuaciones las están haciendo de forma concertada. nosotros por ejemplo hemos mantenido tipos altos para salvarle el culo a USA mientras hemos podido. Ahora que ellos están más cerca de solucionar sus problemas (llevarán 6 meses de ventaja a Europa y 1 año a España), les toca a ellos tomar un poco el control.
> 
> Entonces que se la pegue el nikkei probablemente, pero esto tiene que empezar a normalizarse y los saltos ser más espaciados y menos violentos. la inestabilidad se retroalimenta, si empiezan a calmarse las cosas será más difícil cosas como lo de VW, o hundir valores a base de cortos y pánico. amoz creo yo...
> 
> lo que no me puedo imaginar es el efecto post-elecciones. sale obama fijo, pero cómo afecte a la bolsa es que no tengo ni idea :?



Yo lo leo en otra clave completamente distinta. Nosotros nos hemos sacrificado con tipos altos para coger margen de maniobra para lo que venía. Esto ha sido una putada para los americanos, dado que ha implicado que el petroleo y las materias primas se revalorizaran mucho (O, dicho de otra forma, les ha impedido exportar su inflación a Europa y a otras economías en función de en cuanto operan estas con el Euro). De hecho, mucho se quejaron de los altos tipos Europeos, y mucho criticaron (UK, USA, etc...) la subida de principio de verano.

Ahora, cuando comienza la repatriación de dólares y yenes por deshacer las posiciones en hedge funds o carry trade (Cada loco con su tema), el Euro pierde valor, y Trinchet baja tipos para mantener esa dinámica. No podría haberlo provocado, pero una vez ha pasado, puede mantenerlo.

Es decir, en momentos de inflación alta hemos mantenido el Euro bien valuado (Por lo tanto, menos inflactado), y en épocas en las que amenaza la deflación, hemos debilitado el Euro, para mejorar la exportación.

Vamos, que les hacemos la 13-14. 

Creo que, mientras que la primera bajada de tipos si que fue concertada, debido a la que estaba cayendo por todas partes, esta segunda (Anuncios incluidos) están siendo puñaladas a traición y un "sálvese quien pueda" de los bancos centrales.

Creo que se acabó la cooperación (Que solo fue puntual en un momento dado) y estamos en abierta guerra monetaria, solo que no se ha querido transmitir eso a los parqués, ni al público. 

Pero eventualmente llegará, y cuando llegue las bolsas comenzarán a responder a estos movimientos como corresponde.


----------



## sephon (30 Oct 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Cómo sigan bajando aquí hasta llegar a esos tipos de interés de USA, como la gente pase de tener el dinero en el banco por la baja rentabilidad, y se lo comience a guardar para que los bancos no especulen a su costa, pueden encontrarse con un problema en el que el remedio sea peor que la enfermedad. Veremos......



Lo de quitar el dinero para que no especulen a su costa no lo veo muy claro. Hay otro feedback que me preocupa mas:

1) La bajada de tipos, junto con el plan de rescate, ambos ideados para ayudar al sector bancario, crea alarma y desconfianza entre los ciudadanos.
2) Con los tipos tan bajos y teniendo en cuenta diferenciales y comisiones, la unica razon para tener dinero en el banco es porque se confia que alli este mas seguro. Pero segun lo dicho en el punto 1, esta confianza sigue debilitandose.
3) Si la gente retira fondos o prefiere guardarlos en otro sitio por miedo y falta de rentabilidad, la situacion del sistema bancario seguira deteriodandose, y volvemos al punto 1: mas medidas de emergencia para ayudar a los bancos.


----------



## chameleon (30 Oct 2008)

Starkiller, puede ser, la verdad es que es difícil, al ciudadano de a pie le llega muy poca información. 

¿es posible que precisamente lo que necesitaba USA fuera inflación? la inflación al fin y al cabo se come la deuda. deuda -> deflación. sobre todo es muy raro que con todo el dinero que se ha inyectado por todas partes la inflación que hay tampoco es nada del otro mundo.

hay hilos en el foro que plantean que en realidad estamos en deflación.

a ver que pasa. por cierto dow abre con un gap de casi el 4%. no me creo que estemos hasta el juegves con subidas del 10%. me inclino a pensar en hundimiento antes de que el bce baje tipos


----------



## Starkiller (30 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Starkiller, puede ser, la verdad es que es difícil, al ciudadano de a pie le llega muy poca información.
> 
> ¿es posible que precisamente lo que necesitaba USA fuera inflación? la inflación al fin y al cabo se come la deuda. deuda -> deflación. sobre todo es muy raro que con todo el dinero que se ha inyectado por todas partes la inflación que hay tampoco es nada del otro mundo.
> 
> ...



Yo tiendo a inclinarme porque USA y economías anexas entrarán en hiperinflación, mientras que el resto a deflación.

Como ya he comentado en otros hilos, la hiperinflación es el paso siguiente a la deflación, no a la inflación.

Deflación es cuando hay menos masa monetaria, por lo tanto cada activo vale menos dinero, porque hay menos para repartir.

Si en ese contexto hay una enorme inyección de masa monetaria que realmente llegue a la calle, y además los activos están en fase de destrucción (Como esta pasando), entonces se produce hiperinflación. Sencillamente una masa de activos en proceso reductivo no puede absorber eficientemente la cantidad de moneda liberada. Los precios empiezan a dispararse de forma absurda, y el proceso se retroalimenta.

Esa inyección enorme de masa monetaria es la retirada masiva de fondos y ahorros que se esta produciendo, sobre todo, en USA. La gente esta vendiendo activos financieros masivamente, para traer dólares al bolsillo.*

Esa si es una inyección monetaria brutal, y no las de la FED (Que no llegan nunca a la economía real).

Por eso opino que la hiperinflación en USA es, no solo posible, sino probable.

________
*Como nota al pie, mientras eso pasa, el dolar se revaloriza, por la alta demanda del mismo para deshacer los activos financieros. Y, encima, Trinchet echando leña al fuego haciendo que se revalorice más bajando tipos en el BCE, lo cual es echar mas leña al fuego de la hiperinflación USA.


----------



## SNB4President (30 Oct 2008)

Yo tengo una teoría al respecto de cuando se puede retomar la bajada de las bolsas. Me da a mi (ignorante total, lo sé) que siempre que hay elecciones la bolsa se pega un hostión. Y estas elecciones no son precisamente irrelevantes. Cuando haya pasado el efecto de bajada de tipos (en unos días, y ya van dos), ¿qué datos objetivos se tienen para ver el futuro más positivamente? En Estados Unidos sube el paro, la confianza del consumidor baja al mínimo histórico, bajan las peticiones de bienes duraderos, preven un crecimiento del -4% para el año que viene... de hecho, los mercados asiáticos y europeos están reaccionando casi histéricamente mientras allí no consiguen conectar dos días de grandes subidas, por lo que dudo que se cierre todavía la tendencia bajista a medio plazo.


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2008)

Otro día aburrido y lateral, se hace todo en el overnight sin posibilidades buenas de operar aprovechando oportunidades. Hoy a estas alturas aun no ha aparecido el menor atisbo de volumen en el stoxx, llevamos todo el día arriba subiendo lentamente, ahora bajando, ¡pero el volumen no aparece!

El VIX ha marcado hoy un mínimo en 62 y un máximo de 66, donde está llegando ahora.

De paso le hacemos un up al hilo.


----------



## Tupper (30 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Otro día aburrido y lateral, ....



Aburrido? Lateral? Hello?

Eso será para algunos. TEC sube un 11% ahora mismo, subidón. Mejor valor del IBEX 3-5 del día. De nada.


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Aburrido? Lateral? Hello?
> 
> Eso será para algunos. TEC sube un 11% ahora mismo, subidón. Mejor valor del IBEX 3-5 del día. De nada.



Aunque está muy bien predecir eso y ganar dinero con ello yo prefiero las acciones para el largo plazo y en estos momentos mantener acciones a largo no es buena idea. A mi me importa poco que un día un valor lo haga mejor que el resto del Ibex, si por mi fuera compraría un valor que no destacara pero desempeñara mucho mejor que los demás en, por ejemplo, tres meses.

Y esa elección si que es difícil de hacer.


----------



## chameleon (30 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Aburrido? Lateral? Hello?
> 
> Eso será para algunos. TEC sube un 11% ahora mismo, subidón. Mejor valor del IBEX 3-5 del día. De nada.



que no te enteras, que mulder nunca se refiere al ibex (que por otro lado es el título del hilo...) 

en el ibex subimos casi un 3%, incremento de entre 300 y 200 puntos, a las 15:00 ha habido un escalón de 100 puntos, ideal para sacar tajada. y luego está TEC, Acciona sube casi un 7%, BBVA 7%, BSCH otro 6,5%, GAMESA casi un 8%, Iberdrola renovables casi un 10%

aburridísimo, pero aquí el que no se forra es porque no quiere.


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2008)

De todos modos, aunque el Ibex no esté aburrido si que les he dejado una pista interesante, hoy se está subiendo sin volumen y ya saben lo que eso quiere decir.

De todas formas, si no hay sustos ni saltos tras el cierre europeo, mañana superaremos los máximos de hoy, ya sea en apertura o durante el día. Parece que el volumen ya vuelve calladamente.


----------



## Tupper (30 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> que no te enteras, que mulder nunca se refiere al ibex (que por otro lado es el título del hilo...)
> 
> en el ibex subimos casi un 3%, incremento de entre 300 y 200 puntos, a las 15:00 ha habido un escalón de 100 puntos, ideal para sacar tajada. y luego está TEC, Acciona sube casi un 7%, BBVA 7%, BSCH otro 6,5%, GAMESA casi un 8%, Iberdrola renovables casi un 10%
> 
> aburridísimo, pero aquí el que no se forra es porque no quiere.



Lo sé, lo sé Chamaleon tienes toda la razón, estúpido de mí, pero es que como este hilo se llama... *HABÉIS VISTO EL IBEX 35?* no puedo evitarlo. Soy así de memo. 

Efectiviwonder, el que no se ha forrado esta semana es porque no le ha dado la gana o ha seguido las predicciones erróneas de ...


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Efectiviwonder, el que no se ha forrado esta semana es porque no le ha dado la gana o ha seguido las predicciones erróneas de ...



Es lo malo de ser inversor en acciones, la mayoría creen que solo existe una dirección en la que poder ganar. Yo podría decir que el que no se ha forrado durante la bajada es porque no le ha dado la gana, pero soy consciente de que mucha gente aun no conoce los cortos.

Estoy seguro de que la relación capital invertido contra retorno de la inversión de tus acciones de TEC no le llega ni a la suela de los zapatos de lo que yo he ganado este año con las bajadas de los índices.

Cuando baja se gana más y más rápido que cuando sube


----------



## chameleon (30 Oct 2008)

dime de qué presumes... y te diré de qué careces


----------



## Tupper (30 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Es lo malo de ser inversor en acciones, la mayoría creen que solo existe una dirección en la que poder ganar. Yo podría decir que el que no se ha forrado durante la bajada es porque no le ha dado la gana, pero soy consciente de que mucha gente aun no conoce los cortos.
> 
> Estoy seguro de que la relación capital invertido contra retorno de la inversión de tus acciones de TEC no le llega ni a la suela de los zapatos de lo que yo he ganado este año con las bajadas de los índices.
> 
> Cuando baja se gana más y más rápido que cuando sube



Son cosas mías o la SEC y las demás prohibieron el shorting? Hay una asimetría inversora. Se deja subir ilimitadamente pero cuando se baja se limita.

Sé muy bien lo que son los cortos. 

Aún estoy esperando ganar dinero contigo Mulder, no me decepciones. 

I want to believe.


----------



## un marronazo (30 Oct 2008)

vamos paaa abajo otra vez? cuanto queda para el cierre?


----------



## TIPOA (30 Oct 2008)

Buenas tardes a todos.... 
me he perdido algo hoy,,, he visto que ha subido durante todo el dia y ahora va de capa caida....
bueno, al menos he llegado a tiempo a la "fiesta".... haber como acaba hoy
yo voto rojo


----------



## PalPueblo (30 Oct 2008)

Este hilo se va a empezar a llamar:

¿HABEIS VISTO LO QUE HA DICHO MULDER?

Bueno, eso cuándo no hay caídas de más del 5% que las del 2% ya no tienen audiencia.


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> dime de qué presumes... y te diré de qué careces



No lo digo por presumir, yo llegué a los futuros por la imposibilidad de poder ponerme corto en acciones, es curioso que en USA y el resto de Europa cualquiera pueda ponerse corto en acciones y aquí no se pueda, me parece un agravio comparativo y una vergüenza como español.

En USA cualquiera puede ponerse corto en acciones desde principios del siglo XX (que yo sepa) y aunque siempre se han demonizado los cortos en todas partes yo creo que ya va siendo hora de que los adoptemos aquí en España como algo normal y corriente.

Espero que esta crisis que estamos pasando sirva, al menos, para eso. Apostaría algo a que en el próximo rebote de largo plazo a la CNMV le da (casualmente) por autorizar los cortos.


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2008)

TIPOA dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos....
> me he perdido algo hoy,,, he visto que ha subido durante todo el dia y ahora va de capa caida....
> bueno, al menos he llegado a tiempo a la "fiesta".... haber como acaba hoy
> yo voto rojo



Esto no ha sido nada, un simple cierre de gap, ahora volveremos a subir.


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Aún estoy esperando ganar dinero contigo Mulder, no me decepciones.
> 
> I want to believe.



Ayer puse en este hilo una operación para la semana que viene, es bastante probable que mañana se empiece con el periodo de vigilancia.

Así que atento


----------



## Hagen (30 Oct 2008)

Buenas,

Podeis decirme alguna plataforma en la que se pueda practicar con futuros??

Gracias


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Podeis decirme alguna plataforma en la que se pueda practicar con futuros??
> 
> Gracias



El papel y el lápiz


----------



## Builder (30 Oct 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Podeis decirme alguna plataforma en la que se pueda practicar con futuros??



Aquí, por ejemplo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2008)

Ya que nadie se digna... le daré yo finiquito a esto...

*IBEX35 +2,00% 8822,9puntos +172,8
*
Saludos...


----------



## Builder (30 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ya que nadie se digna... le daré yo finiquito a esto...
> 
> *IBEX35 +2,00% 8822,9puntos +172,8
> *
> Saludos...



Bien, ha cogido buena altura.... Mañana *PABAJO!!!*


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2008)

Por cierto... Grifols ha bajado un -10,71% y eso que ha dado unos resultados buenísimos...

"*Grifols eleva un 43% su beneficio neto en los nueve primeros meses, hasta 92,8 millones

Grifols cerró los nueve primeros meses del ejercicio 2008 con un beneficio neto de 92,8 millones de euros, lo que supone un incremento del 43% con respecto al mismo periodo del pasado ejercicio, según comunicó la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).*"

Ya sabeis, compra con el rumor vende con la noticia...  Y hasta aquí mi briconsejo del día... a cuidarse

Saludos...


----------



## ronald29780 (30 Oct 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> No sé.
> 
> La bajada del Dow y la bajada del Dax, viendolo con el contexto de las subidas de ayer, deberian inaugurar cierta fase de tranquilidad. Por lo menos el intradia del Dax ( OnVista: Indexanalyse - DAX PERFORMANCE-INDEX - Snapshot ) se asemeja a tiempos pasados.
> 
> ...





Joder.

Que bien me ha quedado...


----------



## Jucari (30 Oct 2008)

Chavales...echad un vistazo al blog de peterpan....hay que echarle una mano como sea...


----------



## Hagen (30 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> El papel y el lápiz



Gracias,

Me referia para ver comisiones y hacer pruebas.

Por cierto que significa cuando has dicho que hoy el ibex habia dejado una pista al hacer la subida sin volumen, Es una consolidación o por lo contrario es que se va a dar la vuelta.

Gracias de nuevo por mostrar tus conocimientos, y hacer, que alguno invertamos con mas cabeza, no con mucha mas 

Saludo


----------



## Mulder (31 Oct 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Gracias,
> 
> Me referia para ver comisiones y hacer pruebas.



Por ejemplo esta:

https://www.interdin.com/ProductosTarifas.aspx

No tiene simulador ni podrás ver precios en tiempo real y, aunque antes lo haya dicho en broma, lo mejor para practicar es el papel y el lápiz (evidentemente hoy en día una hoja de cálculo donde apuntar operaciones). Te aconsejo que no entres al mercado si no eres capaz de ganar en esa 'plataforma'.



> Por cierto que significa cuando has dicho que hoy el ibex habia dejado una pista al hacer la subida sin volumen, Es una consolidación o por lo contrario es que se va a dar la vuelta.



Es cierto, se trata de una consolidación y mañana vamos a subir, aunque el día de mañana lo va a definir la apertura. Yo espero que sea alcista pero según si es más o menos plana se definirá el día de mañana.

- Apertura estrecha o plana, mañana nos pasaremos la mayor parte del día subiendo, sobre todo durante la mañana, hay muchas probabilidades de acabar el día en verde.
- Apertura amplia, estamos pisando una zona con mucha incertidumbre y puede pasar cualquier cosa, pero si empezamos muy arriba hay muchas posibilidades de acabar en rojo.



> Gracias de nuevo por mostrar tus conocimientos, y hacer, que alguno invertamos con mas cabeza, no con mucha mas



Recuerda que todo el mundo es extremadamente conservador con el dinero hasta que se meten en bolsa y ... ¡ganan!

Hay que conservar la humildad ante todo.


----------



## nam (31 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Es cierto, se trata de una consolidación y mañana vamos a subir, aunque el día de mañana lo va a definir la apertura. Yo espero que sea alcista pero según si es más o menos plana se definirá el día de mañana.
> 
> - Apertura estrecha o plana, mañana nos pasaremos la mayor parte del día subiendo, sobre todo durante la mañana, hay muchas probabilidades de acabar el día en verde.
> - Apertura amplia, estamos pisando una zona con mucha incertidumbre y puede pasar cualquier cosa, pero si empezamos muy arriba hay muchas posibilidades de acabar en rojo.



Lo malo del analisis tecnico es que te sale una noticia como que Motorola tiene un 15% de ventas y hechan a 5600 trabajadores (2600 anunciados en abril y 3000 anunciados hoy), y van y se te ponen todas las bolsas en rojo (Futuros del dow cayendo un 1%, australia 1%, HK 3,81% y Japon 2,71%).


----------



## Misterio (31 Oct 2008)

Recogida de beneficios en Japón? -450 puntos.


----------



## Hagen (31 Oct 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Recogida de beneficios en Japón? -450 puntos.



Mas bien miedo, malos resultados y menor bajada de tipos esperado 0,20 frente al 0,25

Lo que quedan en el 0,30, por lo que se espera que puedan bajar otro 0,20 en unos meses.

Con lo cual es yen se aprecia de nuevo.

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (31 Oct 2008)

Pues al final ni apertura alcista ni plana, ha sido bajista. La verdad es que me es difícil hacer previsiones en estos niveles porque es una zona de mucha incertidumbre donde puede suceder cualquier cosa, espero aprender mucho de lo que ocurra hoy.

De todas formas nos queda un nivel que alcanzar y, aunque no es obligatorio pasar por el, yo creo que si lo pasaremos al final pero hay que esperar y ver que pasa. 

Por otra parte quiero reseñar una cuestión muy curiosa que ha estado ocurriendo todos los días de esta semana, se ha subido normalmente pero en un momento dado se caído de repente con cierta velocidad y también con volumen, yo espero contra todo pronóstico que la semana que viene sea bastante bajista, pero parece que los leoncios nos están acostumbrando a estos bajones repentinos y limitados para cuando llegue el verdadero bajón que nos llevará durante la semana que viene a perforar mínimos y será muy duro.

Como razones fundamentales para caer tenemos la propia crisis y la quiebra de algunos hedge funds que no parece estar descontada aun, sin embargo todo lo bueno como las bajadas de tipos y demás sí está descontado, incluso que Obama gane las elecciones está más que descontado.

Ahora veremos que ocurre, espero que el hilo esté más concurrido hoy que empezamos con números rojillos


----------



## Hagen (31 Oct 2008)

hoy es viernes fin de mes, con lo que es muy posible que haya una recogida de beneficios o perdidas.

Saludo


----------



## Jucari (31 Oct 2008)

Buenos días por la mañana......saludos a todos.....


----------



## Mulder (31 Oct 2008)

Parece que ya estamos iniciando la remontada, es de suponer que dentro de unos minutos cerremos el gap de apertura hacia arriba.


----------



## chameleon (31 Oct 2008)

que barbaridad, hemos abierdo directamente en +70 puntos, y 1 seg antes estábamos en negativo. hoy parece que hay ganas compradoras

y buenos días a todos


----------



## Mulder (31 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> que barbaridad, hemos abierdo directamente en +70 puntos, y 1 seg antes estábamos en negativo. hoy parece que hay ganas compradoras



¿En qué índice? porque el futuro del eurostoxx ha abierto rojillo y ahora está plano en -1 puntos.


----------



## chameleon (31 Oct 2008)

pues el ibex ha hecho eso, -6 puntos, luego abre y +78 de golpe, y ahora está en -34 ...

¿a cómo tenemos el vix hoy?


----------



## azkunaveteya (31 Oct 2008)

no joer! lo que pasa es que hay valores que aun estaban subastados


----------



## chameleon (31 Oct 2008)

joer! xD

pues me voy a poner a producir algo, a ver si levantamos el país!!


----------



## Mulder (31 Oct 2008)

Vaya revés repentino nos hemos llevado ahora, la apertura en Europa ha sido apoteósica, aquel que piense que estamos en un rebote serio debería ir abandonando la idea.


----------



## Jucari (31 Oct 2008)

Estaba prevista esta caida tan repentina???...vaya palo...


----------



## azkunaveteya (31 Oct 2008)

toma NAVAJAZO:

Goldman rebaja el objetivo de Santander, BBVA, Popular, Bankinter y Sabadell - 31/10/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## ronald29780 (31 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> toma NAVAJAZO:
> 
> Goldman rebaja el objetivo de Santander, BBVA, Popular, Bankinter y Sabadell - 31/10/08 - elEconomista.es



Y parece que los inversores estan haciendo caso...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Oct 2008)

Una preguntilla:

El 12 de noviembre Timofónica reparte un dividendo de 0,5€/acción, seria interesante comprar y una vez cobrado el dividendo vender? Hasta que día hay tiempo para comprar Timofónicas para entrar en el pago del dividendo...?

Gracias, buenos días y un saludo a todos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> toma NAVAJAZO:
> 
> Goldman rebaja el objetivo de Santander, BBVA, Popular, Bankinter y Sabadell - 31/10/08 - elEconomista.es



Y Citi el de BBVA a 10€
Citi recorta el precio objetivo de BBVA hasta 10 euros - 31/10/08 - elEconomista.es

Saludos...


----------



## Bayne (31 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Una preguntilla:
> 
> El 12 de noviembre Timofónica reparte un dividendo de 0,5€/acción, seria interesante comprar y una vez cobrado el dividendo vender? Hasta que día hay tiempo para comprar Timofónicas para entrar en el pago del dividendo...?
> 
> Gracias, buenos días y un saludo a todos...



Sin ser experto
Cuando se anuncia dividendo, automáticamente la acción sube para "ajustar" su precio en función del dividendo anunciado, si compras ahora el precio llevará implícito el pago del dividendo. Si vendes justo después de cobrarlo sucederá igual, rebajará, con lo que la ganancia vía dividendo la pierdes vía plusvalía


----------



## Z.Zar (31 Oct 2008)




----------



## azkunaveteya (31 Oct 2008)

peor si comprara 3 dias antes o asi... subiria o bajaria menos que el resto, porque todos los warren buffets del mundo entrarian a chuparlo, asi que si la bolsa esta estable o sube, no es mala, entrar 3 dias antes y marcar el precio de venta un centimo o 2 por debajo del del dividndo descontado, o no?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> peor si comprara 3 dias antes o asi... subiria o bajaria menos que el resto, porque todos los warren buffets del mundo entrarian a chuparlo, asi que si la bolsa esta estable o sube, no es mala, entrar 3 dias antes y marcar el precio de venta un centimo o 2 por debajo del del dividndo descontado, o no?



Eso es exactamente lo que digo... hoy ha tocado el 13,8€, las compras, cobras los 0,5€ y tienes margen para vender por encima de 13,3€ aprox... todo lo que esté peor encima, son ganancias... No parece tan arriesgado, lo que quiero saber es hasta cuando tienes tiempo para comprar, porque cuanto más te ajustes al día del dividendo, menos probabilidades tienes de que la acción se despeñe 50cent.

Saludos...


----------



## kaos (31 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Una preguntilla:
> 
> El 12 de noviembre Timofónica reparte un dividendo de 0,5€/acción, seria interesante comprar y una vez cobrado el dividendo vender? Hasta que día hay tiempo para comprar Timofónicas para entrar en el pago del dividendo...?
> 
> Gracias, buenos días y un saludo a todos...



Para tener derecho a cobrar el dividendo del dia 12, te basta con comprar las TEF, hasta el dia anterior al reparto del dividendo.:

Si las TEF estan a 14€ y dan un dividendo de 0,5€, entonces las TEF cotizaran a 13,5€ con lo cual, lo que ganas en dividendo lo perderás en cotización, así que esta operación que describes, sólo te dará beneficios si despues de dar el div. TEF sube su cotización.
En el ejemplo, podría ser que una vez cobrado el div. las acciones de TEF volvieran a cotizar en los 14€, entonces tendrias el div. cobrado y las TEF a los 14€ que compraste.

saludos


----------



## Bayne (31 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Eso es exactamente lo que digo... hoy ha tocado el 13,8€, las compras, cobras los 0,5€ y* tienes margen para vender por encima de 13,3€ aprox.*.. todo lo que esté peor encima, son ganancias... No parece tan arriesgado, lo que quiero saber es hasta cuando tienes tiempo para comprar, porque cuanto más te ajustes al día del dividendo, menos probabilidades tienes de que la acción se despeñe 50cent.
> 
> Saludos...



El caso es que eso nunca se llega a dar, que los expertos lo expliquen para legos, por favor


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Oct 2008)

kaos dijo:


> Para tener derecho a cobrar el dividendo del dia 12, te basta con comprar las TEF, hasta el dia anterior al reparto del dividendo.:
> 
> Si las TEF estan a 14€ y dan un dividendo de 0,5€, entonces las TEF cotizaran a 13,5€ con lo cual, lo que ganas en dividendo lo perderás en cotización, así que esta operación que describes, sólo te dará beneficios si despues de dar el div. TEF sube su cotización.
> En el ejemplo, podría ser que una vez cobrado el div. las acciones de TEF volvieran a cotizar en los 14€, entonces tendrias el div. cobrado y las TEF a los 14€ que compraste.
> ...



Mi gozo en un pozo...  tendré que seguir trabajando, en fin... 

Gracias  y un saludo...


----------



## El_Presi (31 Oct 2008)

El tsunami de octubre barre a las bolsas asiáticas | Noticias de la Bolsa

El tsunami de octubre barre a las bolsas asiáticas
31/10/2008 - 10:31
- Noticias EFE

Fernando A. Busca

Tokio, 31 oct (EFE).- El tsunami bursátil de octubre de 2008 ha provocado en las bolsas asiáticas desplomes continuados del 10 por ciento en Tokio, Seúl y Hong Kong, que han evaporado miles de millones de dólares en el valor de las empresas cotizadas.

Los parqués del continente cierran el mes con sensación relativa de haber recuperado la cordura, pero a principios de octubre montaron en un tobogán de bajadas casi diarias que en algunos casos las llegó a dejar en mínimos no vistos en décadas.

Por ejemplo, el Nikkei cerró este lunes al nivel de 1982.

Octubre, con un carácter ominoso en la tradición de los mercados de valores, comenzó con los gobiernos occidentales hasta el cuello en un lodazal de pánico, sin poder encontrar la fórmula para rescatar a los grandes bancos.

Una vez asegurada con dinero público la supervivencia de grandes bancos de Wall Street y la City de Londres, las cosas no mejoraron. El miedo a la recesión tomó el relevo en el origen de los desplomes en los mercados.

Los países asiáticos gozan de estabilidad macroeconómica, grandes reservas de divisas extranjeras y bancos con una mínima exposición al desbarajuste de las hipotecas subprime.

Y sin embargo el Nikkei de Tokio, el Kospi de Seúl y el Hang Seng de Hong Kong han sido las que más terreno han perdido de todos los principales parqués del mundo, alrededor de la mitad del valor con el que arrancaron el año.

En Tokio las caídas y las menos frecuentes recuperaciones del 10 por ciento se convirtieron en habituales en octubre.

Un miembro de un Fondo de Alto Riesgo (Hedge Fund) con base en Tokio dijo a Efe que, a pesar de la tímida recuperación reciente, el mercado seguirá en sus niveles actuales hasta que EEUU experimente "mejoras en su economía", algo ahora incierto a causa de "las elecciones presidenciales".

Según este inversor, si la economía de Estados Unidos no se recupera los exportadores no sostendrán sus beneficios y las bolsas seguirán en su nivel.

A las consecuencias en la economía real de la falta de crédito se ha sumado en octubre la imparable escalda del yen contra el euro y el dólar, un fenómeno que diezma los beneficios del importante sector exportador nipón y que puso en caída libre al Nikkei.

El día 1 de octubre el índice tokiota marcaba los 11.368 enteros y el día 27 del mes tocaba fondo en los 7.162 puntos.

Es cierto que entre ambas fechas los inversores en Tokio pudieron deprimirse con las caídas del día 8 o el día 10, pero también tuvieron tiempo para descorchar champán con la espectacular subida del 14,15 por ciento del día 14.

Eso sí, si el mes que termina hoy fue negro en Japón, lo fue aún más en Seúl.

La razón del desplome surcoreano también estuvo en su divisa, el won, pero a diferencia de lo ocurrido en Japón se debió a su precio excesivamente bajo contra el dólar.

La huida masiva de capitales de la Bolsa de Seúl rebajó el precio del won hasta cotas cercanas al 40 por ciento desde principios de año, un extremo que hizo temer por la estabilidad macroeconómica del país.

Los inversores han tenido que esperar a un acuerdo extraordinario de intercambio de divisas entre las autoridades surcoreanas y la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos para recuperar el aliento.

En Hong Kong, una plaza en la que los valores financieros tienen un peso determinante, la historia de este octubre bursátil fue similar.

Caídas históricas, pérdidas millonarias y noticias inasumibles por el mercado, como el anuncio de CITIC de que perdió 2.000 millones de dólares en operaciones de divisas.

Hoy las bolsas han cerrado con pérdidas relativas, dadas las circunstancias de la coyuntura económica, e incluso con ganancias, como en Corea del Sur.

Sin embargo, los inversores en los mercados asiáticos ya han superado demasiados baches en 2008 y parece que no volverán a poner su dinero a las bravas en la bolsa hasta que la confianza vuelva a los mercados.


----------



## El_Presi (31 Oct 2008)

cuidado que el yen otra vez subiendo a marchas forzadas, incluso con la bajada de tipos. Llego a tocar los 130 con el EUR y ya vuelve a estar por debajo de 124


----------



## Mulder (31 Oct 2008)

Me parece que tendremos fiesta alcista en breve, vamos a ver.


----------



## azkunaveteya (31 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Eso es exactamente lo que digo... hoy ha tocado el 13,8€, las compras, cobras los 0,5€ y tienes margen para vender por encima de 13,3€ aprox... todo lo que esté peor encima, son ganancias... No parece tan arriesgado, lo que quiero saber es hasta cuando tienes tiempo para comprar, porque cuanto más te ajustes al día del dividendo, menos probabilidades tienes de que la acción se despeñe 50cent.
> 
> Saludos...



con cuanto dinero tienes que entrar para que merezca la pena?uf!
y si que te la juegas... hemos visto caidas de TEF de un 15% en 2 dias... tu mismo

otra: por que fenosa esta 2 euros por debajo del precio de su OPA?
porque no se fian en mercado de que le den la pasta para la OPA, tal como está la cosa


----------



## SNB4President (31 Oct 2008)

Bueno, este hilo está un poco parado hoy, pero apostaría que esta tarde se anima... 

Futuros del DJI: -3,7%, precio actual: 8.450
Futuros del S&P: -3,8% precio actual: 880,5

Parece que volvamos un par de días atrás...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Oct 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Bueno, este hilo está un poco parado hoy, pero apostaría que esta tarde se anima...
> 
> Futuros del DJI: -3,7%, precio actual: 8.450
> Futuros del S&P: -3,8% precio actual: 880,5
> ...



Donde ves esos futuros?: Yo al DJI en igmarkets.es lo veo en -124 puntos, unos 9080puntos....

Saludos...


----------



## tasator (31 Oct 2008)

Futures

INDEX VALUE CHANGE OPEN HIGH LOW TIME 
DJIA INDEX 9,069.00 *-157.00* 9,210.00 9,290.00	9,038.00	06:17

Bloomberg.com: Futures


----------



## SNB4President (31 Oct 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Donde ves esos futuros?: Yo al DJI en igmarkets.es lo veo en -124 puntos, unos 9080puntos....
> 
> Saludos...



Siempre consulto los futuros aquí: 

msnbc.com mobile - CNBC.com

Vale, ahora haciendo un Shift+F5 ya me salen los que tu dices, qué sustazo... 

Pues actualizando;

Futuros del DJI: -1,5%, precio actual: 9.082
Futuros del S&P: -1,6% precio actual: 946

Ahora sí. Pido disculpas si algun madmaxista se ha emocionado más de la cuenta.


----------



## explorador (31 Oct 2008)

Sacyr ¿está cotizando?


----------



## Hagen (31 Oct 2008)

explorador dijo:


> Sacyr ¿está cotizando?



parece ser que si,

4 7.102 7,07 - 7,10 1.709 2 

2 3.065 7,06 - 7,15 1.000 1 

4 3.585 7,05 - 7,17 500 1 

1 250 7,04 - 7,18 6.200 2 

2 900 7,03 - 7,20 1.241 2


----------



## azkunaveteya (31 Oct 2008)

otro navajazo, rebaja de JP a teta5 y camela3


----------



## explorador (31 Oct 2008)

Ok, debe de ser un problema de bolsamania que figura a 0,00


----------



## azkunaveteya (31 Oct 2008)

por cierto que el crecimeinto negativo del PIB en -0,2 enteros positivos (jeje) debe calar algo, apuntemos que ha salido el dato a las 12.10 a ver que hace el ibex...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por cierto que el crecimeinto negativo del PIB en -0,2 enteros positivos (jeje) debe calar algo, apuntemos que ha salido el dato a las 12.10 a ver que hace el ibex...



La verdad es que no le ha hecho ni el mínimo caso... debía ser un dato descontado... 

Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (31 Oct 2008)

esta parado el ibex!!!! vamos a esperar hasta el arranque del dow


----------



## ronald29780 (31 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Me parece que tendremos fiesta alcista en breve, vamos a ver.



Absolutamnete hay poca fiesta:

Vamos por el +0,27% en el Ibex. (El eurostoxx tampoco debe andar muy lejos)

Relativamente hay algo más de fiesta:

Se ha recuperado un -1%

Y espiritualmente estamos de fiesta mayor:

No hay descalabro total...


----------



## chameleon (31 Oct 2008)

con la tontería hay una diferencia de 200 puntos entre máximo y mínimo
ayer debió ser de unos 300
cada día más suaves, más tranquilos... falta un día de subidón para pillar a todo el mundo, y luego pabajo


----------



## Mulder (31 Oct 2008)

Hoy en el Eurstoxx tenemos 81 puntos de diferencia cuando en las últimas caídas nos comiamos 100 puntos en alrededor de una hora. Esto es como cuando subíamos hace tiempo y creo que es ese el sentimiento que nos quieren embuchar los leones, el que subimos, por fín.

Nos vamos a dar una leche de órdago, el problema es saber cuando empezamos, el lunes será el primer día de bolsa del mes de noviembre y aun podríamos estar alcistas para llegar a objetivos por arriba aun no alcanzados, los primeros días del mes suelen ser alcistas, aunque los últimos no lo han sido, pero este mes podríamos ir hacia arriba para mantener la farsa de que ha llegado la normalidad, además les hacemos creer a todos que es a causa de las elecciones USA que ya están ahí.

Cuanta más farsa le echen mejor (para ellos). Con este escenario el primer día en caer sería el martes o el mismo lunes una vez pasada la mañana.


----------



## CHARLIE (31 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy en el Eurstoxx tenemos 81 puntos de diferencia cuando en las últimas caídas nos comiamos 100 puntos en alrededor de una hora. Esto es como cuando subíamos hace tiempo y creo que es ese el sentimiento que nos quieren embuchar los leones, el que subimos, por fín.
> 
> Nos vamos a dar una leche de órdago, el problema es saber cuando empezamos, el lunes será el primer día de bolsa del mes de noviembre y aun podríamos estar alcistas para llegar a objetivos por arriba aun no alcanzados, los primeros días del mes suelen ser alcistas, aunque los últimos no lo han sido, pero este mes podríamos ir hacia arriba para mantener la farsa de que ha llegado la normalidad, además les hacemos creer a todos que es a causa de las elecciones USA que ya están ahí.
> 
> Cuanta más farsa le echen mejor (para ellos). Con este escenario el primer día en caer sería el martes o el mismo lunes una vez pasada la mañana.



Buenas tardes, Mulder. Hace días que te leo, y aprovecho ahora la ocasión para darte las gracias por tu arrojo, porque te "mojas", y por tu empeño en hacernos conocer un poco más este mundo de "trileros" que es la bolsa, pues te equivoques o no (como es normal en cada ser humano), tu alegre jovialidad y explicaciones, hablando con sinceridad me están ayudando a conocer un poquito más este mundillo bursátil.

Claro , yo (de un modo intuitivo, que no de conocimiento de causa), también creo que se prepara una leche de órdago.

Sin embargo, los medios de comunicación ahora insisten una y otra vez en decir que la economía volverá a la normalidad, que el crédito va a volver a fluir hacia las empresas competitivas y productivas bla, bla, bla., que son cosas que, al fin y al cabo influyen en todos los ámbitos (inclusive la bolsa, claro).

Mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿Crees tú que eso se va a normalizar-la bolsa, la economía, etc.- o son todo huidas hacia adelante para tranquilizar y "desplumar" a los incautos de turno antes de que la bolsa se hunda?

Gracias anticipadas por tu opinión (ten en cuenta que soy neófito en temas bursátiles).


----------



## Mulder (31 Oct 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿Crees tú que eso se va a normalizar-la bolsa, la economía, etc.- o son todo huidas hacia adelante para tranquilizar y "desplumar" a los incautos de turno antes de que la bolsa se hunda?
> 
> Gracias anticipadas por tu opinión (ten en cuenta que soy neófito en temas bursátiles).



No estamos al principio de la caída pero estoy razonablemente seguro (tengo muchas razones para pensarlo) que la bolsa no se va a normalizar en breve. Yo creo que la semana que viene nos toca perforar mínimos del año otra vez y, a partir de ahí, ya empezaremos una subida con fundamento que debería durar alrededor de un mes como mínimo.

Sobre la economía no se muy bien que va a pasar, la normalización del crédito solo indica que el sistema bancario y financiero ya están superando la crisis, al menos en el primer mundo (donde no cuento a España) ¿pero que ocurre con el resto de sectores? sobre todo con el inmoconstructor que tiene pendiente una corrección tan fuerte como la que estamos viendo en la bolsa (en mi modesta opinión).

Yo creo que aun nos queda bastante crisis por pasar y no descarto que para 2009 lleguemos en la bolsa a estar más abajo de los mínimos de 2008. Hasta entonces se pueden aprovechar los rebotes más o menos largos que haya para comprar.


----------



## un marronazo (31 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> No estamos al principio de la caída pero estoy razonablemente seguro (tengo muchas razones para pensarlo) que la bolsa no se va a normalizar en breve. Yo creo que la semana que viene nos toca perforar mínimos del año otra vez y, a partir de ahí, ya empezaremos una subida con fundamento que debería durar alrededor de un mes como mínimo.
> 
> Sobre la economía no se muy bien que va a pasar, la normalización del crédito solo indica que el sistema bancario y financiero ya están superando la crisis, al menos en el primer mundo (donde no cuento a España) ¿pero que ocurre con el resto de sectores? sobre todo con el inmoconstructor que tiene pendiente una corrección tan fuerte como la que estamos viendo en la bolsa (en mi modesta opinión).
> 
> Yo creo que aun nos queda bastante crisis por pasar y no descarto que para 2009 lleguemos en la bolsa a estar más abajo de los mínimos de 2008. Hasta entonces se pueden aprovechar los rebotes más o menos largos que haya para comprar.




has buscado info sobre las perceptivas despues de las eleciones en usa?

que se comenta?


----------



## Inflaktor (31 Oct 2008)




----------



## chameleon (31 Oct 2008)

¿subimos mucho no?


----------



## Rocket (31 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> No estamos al principio de la caída pero estoy razonablemente seguro (tengo muchas razones para pensarlo) que la bolsa no se va a normalizar en breve. Yo creo que la semana que viene nos toca perforar mínimos del año otra vez y, a partir de ahí, ya empezaremos una subida con fundamento que debería durar alrededor de un mes como mínimo.
> 
> Sobre la economía no se muy bien que va a pasar, la normalización del crédito solo indica que el sistema bancario y financiero ya están superando la crisis, al menos en el primer mundo (donde no cuento a España) ¿pero que ocurre con el resto de sectores? sobre todo con el inmoconstructor que tiene pendiente una corrección tan fuerte como la que estamos viendo en la bolsa (en mi modesta opinión).
> 
> Yo creo que aun nos queda bastante crisis por pasar y no descarto que para 2009 lleguemos en la bolsa a estar más abajo de los mínimos de 2008. Hasta entonces se pueden aprovechar los rebotes más o menos largos que haya para comprar.



Yo opino algo parecido a lo que mulder bien defiende:

1) La bolsa sube y baja (claaaro, si no no seria la bolsa). Y aunque afectada por hechos e hitos economicos, sigue su propio ritmo, y NO es un reflejo fiel del estado real de la economia.

2) Estos dias de estabilidad son solo una calma pasajera; una calma pasajera que precede a una tempestad, y que muy probablemente se desate despues de las elecciones de eeuu, muy en la linea de lo que paso aqui despues de nuestras elecciones generales.

3) Aun nos queda mucha crisis que pasar, y muchas cosas por vivir, como la entrada de toda? la zona euro en recesion junto con EEUU y otros paises hasta ahora lideres en la economia mundial, y, lo que yo creo que va a ser lo peor y a lo que tengo mas miedo (y por ello ahorro todo lo que puedo): EL COMO Y CUANDO RESPECTO AL SALIR DE ESTA DEPRESION ECONOMICA.


----------



## un marronazo (31 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Yo opino algo parecido a lo que mulder bien defiende:
> 
> 1) La bolsa sube y baja (claaaro, si no no seria la bolsa). Y aunque afectada por hechos e hitos economicos, sigue su propio ritmo, y NO es un reflejo fiel del estado real de la economia.
> 
> ...



si, yo desgraciadamente tengo la misma impresión


----------



## chameleon (31 Oct 2008)

¿porque gamesa sube si bbva ha vendido el 3%?


----------



## Mulder (31 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿porque gamesa sube si bbva ha vendido el 3%?



Porque en BBVA saben muy bien como hacer una distribución.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (31 Oct 2008)

Calma chicha. Adrenalina baja. Aprovechemos para pensar.

A corto plazo están esperando elecciones en USA y cumbre internacional. 

Después podemos tener samba. 

Soy pesimista. A esto le queda un trecho de bajada. En cuanto el IBEX llegue a los 6000 entonces podremos empezar a pensar en recuperaciones.

Hasta que no empiece a bajar el dolar y subir el oro y el petroleo no habrá recuperación bursátil. Nos podemos tirar así hasta final de año.


----------



## ronald29780 (31 Oct 2008)

Yo estuve esperando algo parecido. Subidas suaves e indiferenciadas por sectores. Hoy suben Citi, BoA y Morgan. 

Creo que es una buena ocasion de adquirir unos puts. Allí faltan todavia toneladas de basura en emerger...


----------



## Mulder (31 Oct 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> 1) La bolsa sube y baja (claaaro, si no no seria la bolsa). Y aunque afectada por hechos e hitos economicos, sigue su propio ritmo, y NO es un reflejo fiel del estado real de la economia.



¿pero es que aun queda gente que piense lo contrario?


----------



## azkunaveteya (31 Oct 2008)

nadie dice de lo que espera el lunes al ibex:

Ecuador anuncia la ruptura de sus relaciones con Repsol | elmundo.es

Ecuador dice que acaba el contrato de extracción con Repsol-YPF - 31/10/08 - elEconomista.es

un blue chip pabajo



otros 3 o 4 (alguno por partida doble con ecuador)


S&P rebaja el 'rating' de Argentina por el deterioro económico y político - 31/10/08 - elEconomista.es

mucho interes hay por ahi, no?


----------



## Mulder (31 Oct 2008)

En el Eurostoxx llevamos un buen rato haciendo un gran lateral para superar las dos resistencias que tenemos por delante, la primera parece haber caído, la segunda esta en camino. En caso de superarse estas dos resistencias podríamos subir fuerte hasta alcanzar el último objetivo que nos queda.

Una vez alcanzado ese objetivo la bajada será inevitable (agente Smith dixit)


----------



## chameleon (31 Oct 2008)

ojo ojo lo de repsol
vaya debacle lo de esta compañía, el lunes baja otro 15% seguro
como empiecen los sudamericanos a echarnos lo vamos a pasar mal


----------



## rosonero (31 Oct 2008)

Hace unos días, en Intereconomía TV, le pasaron el micro al que debía ser un becario de un compañía de valores, no me acuerdo del nombre, y con toda la sinceridad del mundo aconsejaba no meterse en bolsa en estos momentos y para rematar dijo que el IBEX se iría a los 5.600 - 5.800 en unos meses y que a partir de ese suelo se podría empezar a entrar ::

Es algo que por aquí no es nuevo pero ver a una parte interesada diciéndolo en tv no tuvo desperdicio, supongo que al chaval ya lo deben haber puesto de patitas en la calle, o a lo mejor estaba a punto de que lo echaran y esa fue su venganza.


----------



## luisfernando (31 Oct 2008)

mulder, solo has acertado en las subidas, no apuestas ninguna bajada??? que te la juegas todas a subidas o que?


----------



## azkunaveteya (31 Oct 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Hace unos días, en Intereconomía TV, le pasaron el micro al que debía ser un becario de un compañía de valores, no me acuerdo del nombre, y con toda la sinceridad del mundo aconsejaba no meterse en bolsa en estos momentos y para rematar dijo que el IBEX se iría a los 5.600 - 5.800 en unos meses y que a partir de ese suelo se podría empezar a entrar ::
> 
> Es algo que por aquí no es nuevo pero ver a una parte interesada diciéndolo en tv no tuvo desperdicio, supongo que al chaval ya lo deben haber puesto de patitas en la calle, o a lo mejor estaba a punto de que lo echaran y esa fue su venganza.




yo lo he oido a 4-5 personas distintas y en los medios.... que por poder, podemos ir hasta 5400-5600, pero que estos niveles son de mucha resistencia.... a mi me da igual, el año que viene en dic estaremos en 5600 o por ahi...

yo tb lo digo


----------



## Mulder (31 Oct 2008)

luisfernando dijo:


> mulder, solo has acertado en las subidas, no apuestas ninguna bajada??? que te la juegas todas a subidas o que?



La bajada vendrá la semana que viene, hace unos días puse por aquí una operación con cifras determinadas, el umbral a partir del cual hay que vigilar para la entrada ya se ha tocado hace un rato y el nivel de stop donde dije que era un buen sitio para entrar también se ha pasado.

Yo he entrado corto en ese nivel y de momento la cosa va bastante bien.

edito: para que luego digan que no meto pasta en mis análisis.


----------



## chameleon (31 Oct 2008)

pues repsol ypf se mantiene en NY a 19.29. suben un poquito con respecto a ayer. 
es muy raro tras las noticias de ecuador
si se desploma el lunes podría arrastrar a todo el ibex. si se mantiene podríamos seguir con las leves subidas, que parece que es lo que suele ocurrir hasta las elecciones


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Oct 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> pues repsol ypf se mantiene en NY a 19.29. suben un poquito con respecto a ayer.
> es muy raro tras las noticias de ecuador
> si se desploma el lunes podría arrastrar a todo el ibex. si se mantiene podríamos seguir con las leves subidas, que parece que es lo que suele ocurrir hasta las elecciones



¿cual es la presencia de repsol en ecuador?,


----------



## Monsterspeculator (31 Oct 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> La bajada vendrá la semana que viene, hace unos días puse por aquí una operación con cifras determinadas, el umbral a partir del cual hay que vigilar para la entrada ya se ha tocado hace un rato y el nivel de stop donde dije que era un buen sitio para entrar también se ha pasado.
> 
> Yo he entrado corto en ese nivel y de momento la cosa va bastante bien.
> 
> edito: para que luego digan que no meto pasta en mis análisis.




Vamos a ver amiho: ¿Qué, cuanto y por cuanto has comprado? Se más explicito. No cuentes las cosas a medias.

Pues yo creo que la bajada gorda vendrá después de la cumbre del 15. Ya veremos.


----------



## urisamir (31 Oct 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo lo he oido a 4-5 personas distintas y en los medios.... que por poder, podemos ir hasta 5400-5600, pero que estos niveles son de mucha resistencia.... a mi me da igual, el año que viene en dic estaremos en 5600 o por ahi...
> 
> yo tb lo digo



También se dijo con el rollo de los soportes y las resistencias hace 3 meses que el dólar se iba a 1 euro 1,9 $ ...


----------



## urisamir (31 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Vamos a ver amiho: ¿Qué, cuanto y por cuanto has comprado? Se más explicito. No cuentes las cosas a medias.
> 
> Pues yo creo que la bajada gorda vendrá después de la cumbre del 15. Ya veremos.



efectivamente el simplismo cabalista de elecciones USA + bajadas Trichet + previos 15N apuntan hacia allí ...


----------



## baskiat (31 Oct 2008)

*mensaje a presidencia de gobierno*

http://www.mpr.es/Contacte+con+el+Ministerio/default.htm
envia este mail y protesta – ley de proteccion de datos -

¡TODO VA BIEN, NO PROTESTES, NO TE QUEJES…!

Que cada uno salga a la calle el 15 de NOV con su propia pankarta, con su propio lema.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/85360-manifestacion-15-de-noviembre-la-crisis-que-la-paguen-ellos.html
http://estrecho.indymedia.org/newswire/display/74715/index.php

Que las inyecciones economicas vayan directamente al pueblo a esas economías domesticas sin pasar por los bancos, a bajos intereses y con ella se cancele prestamos e hipotecas o parte de ellos, pero no solo a los parados (todos pa'l paro).

1. Cayetana Guillén Cuervo titulado qué imbéciles y publicado en el MUNDO el 18 octubre 2008 ; puedes leerlo en: Bitrir.com - La red social de Petrer

2. La gran depresión del 2012: el fin del capitalismo, Febrero 19th, 2008 Alan Greesnpan anuncia crisis global.

3. LA MAFIA NOS GOBIERNA: El Nobel Joseph Stiglitz (2002), que pone a parir a la mafia del FMI (Fondo Monetario Internacional, al que perteneció)

4. BATRA, EL YOGUI ECONOMISTA DE LA DEPRESIÓN: El economista Ravi Batra, entrevistado para Cambio 16, La Gran depresión de 1990, declaró:Hacia el 2010 habrá una revolución. La revolución durará 5 años.

5. DESPUÉS DEL CAPITALISMO: HOLOCRACIA Desde la contracultura, muchos autores anticiparon el cambio o la crisis del capitalismo como Noam Chomsky o Erich Fromm. Para ello sólo hay un camino: LA REVOLUCIÓN, el levantamiento contra las élites, cuando llegue el derrumbe final.

6. Propuestas para el debate, la elaboración y la acción
leer mas en: http://casinocrash.org/?p=271
La crisis económica mundial: una oportunidad histórica de transformación


...//...

la red se mueve


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Vamos a ver amiho: ¿Qué, cuanto y por cuanto has comprado? Se más explicito. No cuentes las cosas a medias.
> 
> Pues yo creo que la bajada gorda vendrá después de la cumbre del 15. Ya veremos.



Yo creo que la semana que viene vamos a bajar durante toda la semana empezando por el lunes. Tal vez tengamos algún día verde moderado, pero si lo hay el día de antes o el de después tendremos otro día de bajadas fuertes para compensar. La semana que viene perforaremos los mínimos del año.

El miércoles pasado puse en este hilo una estrategia para la semana que viene. He puesto un link a este post en mi firma y ayer entré corto en 2629 del Eurostoxx.

Ahora veremos que pasa.


----------



## chameleon (1 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿cual es la presencia de repsol en ecuador?,



es del 1% creo



> Repsol obtiene cerca del 1% de su producción en Repsol, donde destaca su concesión operativa en el Bloque 16, que produce cerca de 50.000 barriles diarios.



(supongo que quiere decir "producción en Ecuador")

Repsol acabó en el NY con una ligera bajada del *-0.36%*, dudo mucho que el valor se desplome el lunes. bajará un poquillo supongo, y el IBEX mantenimiento o ligeras subidas, por lo menos hasta elecciones.

PD: por cierto, el IBEX todavía no ha bajado tanto como lo han hecho otros índices. en ejpain llevamos meses de retraso y todavía no ha habido crisis en los bancos, aseguradoras, cajas... Está claro que vamos a bajar más, hay que ir saliendo empezando por los bancos (de las constructoras ni hablar). los 6500 podría ser un bonito suelo.

saludos


----------



## SNB4President (2 Nov 2008)

Bueno, revitalizamos el hilo un poco, que esta noche toca Nikkei y hoy las bolsas árabes han cerrado... Kuwait sube un 0,4%, Arabia baja un 1,2%... empezamos la semana tranquilitos.


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2008)

Aquí tienen mi pronóstico para mañana.

Aun seguimos en una zona de incertidumbre y es dificil saber como vamos a empezar así que haremos algunas cábalas, mañana (por hoy, que ya son más de las 12) es el primer día de bolsa del mes, y esto nos debería decir que nos ponemos alcistas, pero todos los últimos primeros de mes han sido bajistas así que hay bastantes probabilidades de que mañana bajemos.

Por otro lado ya hemos superado todos los objetivos al alza, ahora tenemos por delante 6 objetivos bajistas durante 5 días, deberíamos comernos 1 al día pero, como no da tiempo, es posible que tengamos una semanita muy movida hacia abajo sobre todo al final que es cuando los leoncios se dedicarán a extremar el dolor.

Para mañana la ruta del día va a depender de la apertura:
- Al alza, será una oportunidad de oro para entrar corto.
- Plano, es la situación más probable pasaremos el día dando tumbos.
- A la baja, nos pasaremos el tiempo subiendo a partir de entonces para rebotar en el primer objetivo y volver a bajar.

Pase lo que pase la probabilidad de acabar en rojo es máxima, pero no se exalten, que aun queda alguna de acabar en verde aunque es bastante marginal.

A partir de mañana la probabilidad de acabar en verde ya no será ni siquiera marginal, se bajará hasta el final de la semana, las elecciones en USA no tienen nada que ver con esto, o tal vez sí porque como dice pisitófilos, se baja para adjudicar la crisis al presidente saliente y darle una hoja en blanco al que entre.

Hagan acopio de palomitas.


----------



## creative (3 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Aquí tienen mi pronóstico para mañana.
> 
> Aun seguimos en una zona de incertidumbre y es dificil saber como vamos a empezar así que haremos algunas cábalas, mañana (por hoy, que ya son más de las 12) es el primer día de bolsa del mes, y esto nos debería decir que nos ponemos alcistas, pero todos los últimos primeros de mes han sido bajistas así que hay bastantes probabilidades de que mañana bajemos.
> 
> ...



dime que este pronostico te lo has pensando mientras escribias verdad?? porque no te creeras lo que dices? por que sino.... ni solbes falla mas que tu


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2008)

creative dijo:


> dime que este pronostico te lo has pensando mientras escribias verdad?? porque no te creeras lo que dices? por que sino.... ni solbes falla mas que tu



Siempre me sorprende que alguien haga el pronóstico de que voy a fallar en mis pronósticos, es una paradoja muy divertida.

A veces me pregunto si el autor es consciente de lo que hace. A lo mejor es por aquello de: 'yo no digo ni que sí ni que no, sino todo lo contrario'.

Y ahora cuéntenos en que valor o derivado le van a pillar


----------



## creative (3 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Siempre me sorprende que alguien haga el pronóstico de que voy a fallar en mis pronósticos, es una paradoja muy divertida.
> 
> A veces me pregunto si el autor es consciente de lo que hace. A lo mejor es por aquello de: 'yo no digo ni que sí ni que no, sino todo lo contrario'.
> 
> Y ahora cuéntenos en que valor o derivado le van a pillar



Si no hay ningun bombazo mañana, esto va a ir para arriba, ya que el cambio de presi en eeuu, va a crear una burbuja de optimismo, ya que bush era el malo.

Eso va a pasar esta semana acuerdate Mulder a final de semana el balance semanal sera positivo, a excepecion de que salga algun muerto del armario.


----------



## sicran (3 Nov 2008)

Una pregunta, hoy no abre el nikkei?¿


----------



## chameleon (3 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Aquí tienen mi pronóstico para mañana.
> 
> Aun seguimos en una zona de* incertidumbre *y es dificil saber como vamos a empezar así que haremos algunas cábalas, mañana (por hoy, que ya son más de las 12) es el primer día de bolsa del mes, y esto nos debería decir *que nos ponemos alcistas*, pero todos los últimos primeros de mes han sido bajistas así que hay bastantes probabilidades de que *mañana bajemos.
> *



bajamos o subimos? 



Mulder dijo:


> Por otro lado ya hemos superado todos los objetivos al alza, ahora tenemos por delante 6 objetivos bajistas durante 5 días, deberíamos comernos 1 al día pero, como no da tiempo, es posible que tengamos una semanita muy movida hacia abajo sobre todo al final que es cuando los leoncios se dedicarán a extremar el dolor.



ah o sea que bajamos durante toda la semana, 1 objetivo al día no?



Mulder dijo:


> Para mañana la ruta del día va a depender de la apertura:
> - Al alza, será una oportunidad de oro para entrar corto.
> - Plano, es *la situación más probable pasaremos el día dando tumbos*.
> - A la baja, nos pasaremos el tiempo subiendo a partir de entonces para rebotar en el primer objetivo y volver a bajar.



¿podemos acabar planos? ¿?! tío eso cubre todas las posibilidades ya...  



Mulder dijo:


> Pase lo que pase *la probabilidad de acabar en rojo es máxima*, pero no se exalten, que *aun queda alguna de acabar en verde* aunque es bastante marginal.



¿pero no has dicho que 1 objetivo bajista al día? ... bajará pero podría subir jajajaj



Mulder dijo:


> A partir de mañana la probabilidad de acabar en verde ya no será ni siquiera marginal, se bajará hasta el final de la semana, las elecciones en USA no tienen nada que ver con esto, o tal vez sí porque como dice pisitófilos, se baja para adjudicar la crisis al presidente saliente y darle una hoja en blanco al que entre.
> 
> Hagan acopio de palomitas.



estadísticamente en todas las elecciones USA se ha subido hasta el día de las elecciones y se ha mantenido unos días después. para luego bajar un poquito. se te ha pasado que el BCE baja tipos. no tiene que haber ningún desplome esta semana.

MULDER no es posible que te creas todo lo que dices... jajjaaj con pronósticos tan ambiguos como éste es imposibe fallar.

EL IBEX parece que abrirá con subida del 1,5%

Primer lunes de Noviembre señores, buenos días!!


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> estadísticamente en todas las elecciones USA se ha subido hasta el día de las elecciones y se ha mantenido unos días después. para luego bajar un poquito. se te ha pasado que el BCE baja tipos. no tiene que haber ningún desplome esta semana.
> 
> MULDER no es posible que te creas todo lo que dices... jajjaaj con pronósticos tan ambiguos como éste es imposibe fallar.
> 
> ...



Voy a hacer el esquema de costumbre para que se entienda, lo estoy haciendo antes de que abra el mercado para que no hayan excusas:

- El conjunto de la semana será bajista.
- Hoy, según la *apertura* (creo que eso lo dice bien clarito mi anterior comentario) tendremos el día de una forma distinta. Repasa tus lecciones de lectura comprensiva.
- Aunque el conjunto de la semana sea bajista hoy tenemos una pequeña posibilidad de acabar en verde.

Me importan muy poco las razones fundamentales, hago el análisis técnico y luego busco alguna razón fundamental si las hay, pero no creo en ellas. El otro día cuando bajaron tipos en USA bajó la bolsa fuerte y repentinamente cuando según los fundamentales debió haber subido.

Sobre la teórica relación bolsa-elecciones solo me dan ganas de reir mucho.

edito: Esta semana no solo será bajista sino que además haremos nuevos mínimos del año.


----------



## chameleon (3 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> - El conjunto de la semana será bajista.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



no es teoría, la bolsa estadísticamente se comporta así en elecciones USA ... pero vamos a finales de semana ya veremos 

así me gusta, que te mojes: esta semana mínimos del año, bajada toda la semana, alto y claro  lo grabo en mi memoria eh


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> así me gusta, que te mojes: esta semana mínimos del año, bajada toda la semana, alto y claro  lo grabo en mi memoria eh



Ahora parece que si lo has entendido bien


----------



## dillei (3 Nov 2008)

Esta semana estaremos toda la semana con subidas y bajadas. Puede que predominen las subidas, aunque no tiene porqué. Todo depende de las aperturas. Si son al alza, comenzaremos subiendo, aunque a lo mejor no acabamos en verde.

Hacerme caso, no seais tontos


----------



## scola (3 Nov 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Esta semana estaremos toda la semana con subidas y bajadas. Puede que predominen las subidas, aunque no tiene porqué. Todo depende de las aperturas. Si son al alza, comenzaremos subiendo, aunque a lo mejor no acabamos en verde.
> 
> Hacerme caso, no seais tontos



Joder, de seguir así cualquier día te veo en el Expansión o Intereconomía.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Nov 2008)

Buenos días a todos... yo vuelvo a estar con Mulder, esta semana mínimos del año, ahí es nada...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Nov 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Esta semana estaremos toda la semana con subidas y bajadas. Puede que predominen las subidas, aunque no tiene porqué. Todo depende de las aperturas. Si son al alza, comenzaremos subiendo, aunque a lo mejor no acabamos en verde.
> 
> Hacerme caso, no seais tontos



Las predicciones de Mulder más claras no pueden ser, otra cosa es que intente justificar todos los movimientos intradiarios, que son muchísimos e imprevisibles... los árboles no os dejan ver el bosque 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Las predicciones de Mulder más claras no pueden ser, otra cosa es que intente justificar todos los movimientos intradiarios, que son muchísimos e imprevisibles... los árboles no os dejan ver el bosque
> 
> Saludos...



Eso es cierto, es muy dificil hacer una previsión sobre un pequeño movimiento intradiario y, sin embargo, es más fácil predecir que ocurrirá a lo largo de toda una semana. Aun así yo intento averiguar que ocurrirá con las aperturas y los cierres de cada día basándome en el trecho semanal que llevamos andado y la proximidad de soportes y resistencias.

También ocurre a veces que el precio se sitúa en una zona de mucha incertidumbre, cuando lo tenemos aquí no es que no sepa que va a ocurrir, el problema es que el rango en el que el precio puede moverse es mucho más amplio de lo normal y en estas condiciones es complicado hacer previsiones sobre aperturas, cierres y lo que ocurrirá a lo largo de la sesión porque haga lo que haga cuadra con el movimiento previsto para toda la semana.

De todas formas intentaré hacer mis previsiones menos embrolladas.


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2008)

Cárpatos ha dicho esto hace un rato:



> Europa abre confusa con cada índice en una dirección. Las perspectivas eran buenas ya que Asia ha subido mucho, pero algunas noticias malas en el sector bancario actúan de lastre.



Hoy Japón ha bajado un 5% y Australia va subiendo un 4.50%, en Europa nos pasa algo similar, tenemos al Dax subiendo un 1.51% y el FTSE y CAC menos de un 1%, el Ibex bajando un 0.34%.

Por eso les digo que estamos en una zona de incertidumbre, este es uno de esos días en que las cosas no están nada claras, podríamos acabar al alza o a la baja y que todo el plan semanal estuviera perfectamente cuadrado.

Parece que los americanos nos van a sacar de dudas.


----------



## Jucari (3 Nov 2008)

Mulder, despues de mínimos de esta semana....recomiendas ponerse a cortos o a largo...es que si hay escavachina esta semana estara la cosa para pescar....


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Mulder, despues de mínimos de esta semana....recomiendas ponerse a cortos o a largo...es que si hay escavachina esta semana estara la cosa para pescar....



Yo creo que esta semana sí que veremos el suelo del año y ya me pondría largo a partir de la semana que viene. Aun así me gustaría confirmarlo según nos vayamos acercando.


----------



## pobracara (3 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy Japón ha bajado un 5%



Japón no abrió hoy. La bajada del 5% es la del viernes.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Nov 2008)

¿Tiene alguna relevancia el 9000 del Ibex?, porque llevamos toda la mañana tonteando y lo acabamos de tocar.

A ver si va a tener razón Mulder.


----------



## SNB4President (3 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Me lo parece a mí o ¿hay poco volumen de negociación?



La misma proporción que volumen de mensajes en el hilo.


----------



## Vercingetorix (3 Nov 2008)

Yo no creo que esta semana el Ibex baje de 8.000, la verdad.

Mas bien apunto a q se está estabilizando


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Me lo parece a mí o ¿hay poco volumen de negociación?



Efectivamente el volumen es bajo, hay cierta incertidumbre y, además, estamos cambiando la tendencia. Es lo mismo que sucedió con los pisitos antes de entrar en la tendencia bajista que tenemos ahora, hubo una falta de volumen muy grande.


----------



## TIPOA (3 Nov 2008)

por si no lo habeis leido...
Es tan curioso que parece que alguien anda detrás - El Mundo Bursatil


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Nov 2008)

Otra vez jugando con el 9000.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Nov 2008)

Cómo se nota que SAN ha publicado los mejores resultados de la historia chachipiruli ideal de la muerte, -4,5%


----------



## feliponII (3 Nov 2008)

se va acabando el chute de adrenalina de los tipos ... 
se va pasando el subidon y vuelve a llegar el mono ...


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2008)

no hay volumen,

dejemonos de estadisticos y combinatorias, estamos a la espera de el cebo más conveniente, lo más psicológico: ¿elecciones en usa?

P.D. ostia, Prisa subiendo más de un 3%, esto me huele fatal...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (3 Nov 2008)

Que no decaiga el ánimo; en unas pocas horas se terminan las "elesiones yuesei", se acaba la tranquilidad forzada, y, como decía mi abuelo, "lo que sea, sonará"


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2008)

Haciendo uso del nick del anterior forero el petardazo es inminente y en la última mini-bajada hemos dejado por delante una zona sin soportes, rebotando en el último momento. Cuando nos volvamos a asomar a esta zona vamos a caer a plomo, no es descabellado que lo lleguemos a ver en un rato y nos caigamos con todo el equipo.

Todo va según el plan previsto.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Haciendo uso del nick del anterior forero el petardazo es inminente y en la última mini-bajada hemos dejado por delante una zona sin soportes, rebotando en el último momento. Cuando nos volvamos a asomar a esta zona vamos a caer a plomo, no es descabellado que lo lleguemos a ver en un rato y nos caigamos con todo el equipo.
> 
> Todo va según el plan previsto.



Pues justamente ahora está a punto de aparecer el ISM de Manofacturas en USA... tendrá algo que ver... 

Saludos...

Edito de Cárpatos: *El ISM de manufacturas baja de 43,5 a 38,9 y queda mucho peor de lo esperado que era de 41,5.

Nuevos pedidos baja de 38,3 a 32,2.

Empleo baja de 41,8 a 34,6.

Precios pagados se desploma de 53,5 a 37.

Otro dato demoledor para la colección, estamos hablando de la peor cifra desde el año 1982. Todos los datos macro, tanto en EEUU como en Europa, siguen avisando de que la recesión no es una cualquiera, y que es muy severa. Cuidado por tanto. Dato malo para bolsas y dólar y bueno para bonos.*


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2008)

Pues no se lo están tomando muy a mal, como de costumbre. Cuando el Eurostoxx llegue al punto clave de 2575 empezaremos a tomárnoslo en serio.


----------



## Jucari (3 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Haciendo uso del nick del anterior forero el petardazo es inminente y en la última mini-bajada hemos dejado por delante una zona sin soportes, rebotando en el último momento. Cuando nos volvamos a asomar a esta zona vamos a caer a plomo, no es descabellado que lo lleguemos a ver en un rato y nos caigamos con todo el equipo.
> 
> Todo va según el plan previsto.



Hay días en que me das miedo Mulder....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Nov 2008)

Comentario de Cárpatos:

"...Me siguen preocupando y mucho los tremendos datos macro que siguen saliendo. Me da igual la respuesta de la bolsa, esa casi nunca es una respuesta racional, lo que importan son los datos en sí mismos. Nos siguen informando de que estamos en una situación económica muy grave, tanto aquí como en EEUU y de la que no vamos a salir así como así. El medio plazo sigue estando muy oscuro..." :

Saludos...

Por cierto, edito para poner que el crudo brent ronda los 62$ bajando casi 3$


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Comentario de Cárpatos:
> 
> "...Me siguen preocupando y mucho los tremendos datos macro que siguen saliendo. Me da igual la respuesta de la bolsa, esa casi nunca es una respuesta racional, lo que importan son los datos en sí mismos. Nos siguen informando de que estamos en una situación económica muy grave, tanto aquí como en EEUU y de la que no vamos a salir así como así. El medio plazo sigue estando muy oscuro..." :
> 
> Saludos...



No se preocupen, esta semana hay elecciones en USA y hay motivos para estar optimista, porque hay motivos ¿verdad?


----------



## bk001 (3 Nov 2008)

estamos en el compás de espera a ver que pasa en las elecciones USA.


----------



## Ajoporro (3 Nov 2008)

La marrana está bien jodida, sí.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (3 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> No se preocupen, esta semana hay elecciones en USA y hay motivos para estar optimista, porque hay motivos ¿verdad?



Me da que va a ser no...


----------



## Jucari (3 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> No se preocupen, esta semana hay elecciones en USA y hay motivos para estar optimista, porque hay motivos ¿verdad?



Si que hay motivos si.....

Poder ver a Mel Gibson y el Madmax en vivo ...


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2008)

Pues parece que hay ganas de dejar el cierre europeo de las 17:30 en verde o plano para atacar soportes. Ya les dije que hoy era el día ideal para hacer la farsa de que seguimos alcistas cuando ya no lo estamos en absoluto.

Ya ven como se ha reaccionado frente a los malos datos de esta tarde, subiendo.


----------



## ronald29780 (3 Nov 2008)

El S&P sube como un cohete y vosotros sin postear...

971,8 +0,32%


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Nov 2008)

morningstar baja un 6% con un volumen 4 veces superior a lo habitual.... si alguien no sabe qué es Morningstar, que investigue...


y que mire el grafico de 1 mes... incluyendo las recuperaciones


----------



## CHARLIE (3 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues parece que hay ganas de dejar el cierre europeo de las 17:30 en verde o plano para atacar soportes. Ya les dije que hoy era el día ideal para hacer la farsa de que seguimos alcistas cuando ya no lo estamos en absoluto.
> 
> Ya ven como se ha reaccionado frente a los malos datos de esta tarde, subiendo.



Entonces, ¿crees que pueden venir bajadas fuertes de verdad de ahora en adelante? ¿es el "efecto elecciones" lo que contiene un desplome?

Me interesa tu opinión al respecto. Gracias


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Nov 2008)

Sin ser un experto, para eso esta Mulder , no creo que mañana se monte ningun desaguisado bajista, yo pospondria bajadas para el viernes o la proxima semana.


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Entonces, ¿crees que pueden venir bajadas fuertes de verdad de ahora en adelante? ¿es el "efecto elecciones" lo que contiene un desplome?
> 
> Me interesa tu opinión al respecto. Gracias



Yo siempre expulso de mi mente cualquier razón fundamental antes de analizar técnicamente. El análisis me dice que esta semana bajaremos, si luego resulta que son las elecciones pues yo me imagino que tenemos la semana ideal para bajar mientras todo el mundo piensa que subiremos.

Una información que todo el mundo conoce no tiene valor, por eso no creo que durante estas elecciones subamos, el momento de subir tenía que haberse dado desde el 14 de Octubre que fue cuando empezó el ciclo de medio plazo en el que estamos ahora. Por otra parte la crisis ya es muy fuerte y tenemos casi todos los cartuchos agotados ¿que solucionará el nuevo presi? pues yo creo que salvo hacer regresar las tropas de Iraq poco más se puede hacer. Espero que no se ponga a pontificar sobre la 'confianza' como hace nuestro inocente bambi.

Por otra parte hoy he visto más fuerza de la que me esperaba en los índices sobre todo en el S&P y, aunque no se han superado los máximos que se lograron el viernes (a las 20:10), se nota que ha entrado algo de dinero fresco.

Para mañana me espero un fuerte gap de apertura a la baja y que dejemos atrás los niveles de estos últimos días, ahora mismo ya estamos por debajo del primer objetivo a conseguir hoy en el Eurostoxx, el S&P aun se hace el remolón en este sentido aunque anda cerca. Es probable también que mañana en la apertura 'aterricemos' sobre el segundo objetivo de la semana para estar dando vueltas sobre el todo el día.


----------



## ronald29780 (3 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> morningstar baja un 6% con un volumen 4 veces superior a lo habitual.... si alguien no sabe qué es Morningstar, que investigue...
> 
> 
> y que mire el grafico de 1 mes... incluyendo las recuperaciones



¿El periodico del partido comunista del Reino Unido?


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2008)

Más noticias relacionadas con el mundo del fundamental:

GM Oct. sales fall nearly half; Ford drops 30 pct.: Financial News - Yahoo! Finance

Las ventas de GM caen casi el 50% y las de Ford el 30%, casi na.


----------



## El_Presi (3 Nov 2008)

¿no crees que pueda darse el rally de fin de año con semi-tranquilidad? luego el año que viene, ya se verá


----------



## Tuttle (3 Nov 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> ¿no crees que pueda darse el rally de fin de año con semi-tranquilidad? luego el año que viene, ya se verá



¿Se terminó la temporada de subasta de los Credit default Swaps? Si no tienen que hacer frente al pago en el mercado de derivados la liquidez puede volver a la renta variable.


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> ¿no crees que pueda darse el rally de fin de año con semi-tranquilidad? luego el año que viene, ya se verá



Yo creo que sí, pero antes de eso nos queda un trámite por pasar, tras eso creo que ya podremos estar tranquilos y el año que viene ya se verá que ocurre.

Lo que más me preocupa en este momento, más que los índices, es lo que está pasando con el dólar y el euro, no veo a nadie que tenga las cosas claras al respecto y cuanto más investigo el tema más nubarrones veo en lontananza para ambas monedas.

Creo que ese es el quid de la cuestión, ahora mismo, para saber que ocurrirá en el futuro próximo porque de ello depende todo.


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2008)

Por cierto, olviden lo del gap a la baja para mañana, parece que no será así y la apertura será plana o al alza, parece que vamos a remolonear un poco antes de bajar en serio o tal vez no se vaya a bajar tanto como tengo programado.

A pesar de los números rojos, los americanos se están mostrando más reticentes a bajar de lo que pensaba.


----------



## chameleon (3 Nov 2008)

mulder... bajadas toda la semana y mínimos ... recuerda 

¿sigues dentro a cortos?

yo estoy largo desde la semana pasada, sinceramente no veo el momento de salirme porque si no es esta semana, la caída será la siguiente está claro. hay que apurar un poquillo para darle emoción no? 

saludos!


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> mulder... bajadas toda la semana y mínimos ... recuerda
> 
> ¿sigues dentro a cortos?
> 
> ...



Aun sigo corto para la semana y los mínimos están más cerca de lo que se piensa (con esta volatilidad), otra cosa es lo que diga para un hecho muy concreto en el tiempo como es la apertura de mañana y sigo dentro.

La semana que viene con presi en USA recién estrenado es muy dudoso que nos caigamos, si es que nos ceñimos a fundamentales, es más probable que nos dejemos llevar por el optimismo en ese momento que ahora.


----------



## cacereño (3 Nov 2008)

Miren, yo no entiendo mucho de bolsa. Pero ahora toca subida. El motivo es que si la gente quiere optar a los dividendos que casi todas las empresas pagan en Enero sin tener que dar el 18% a Hacienda, han de comprar ahora. (Ya saben hay que tener las acciones desde al menos 2 meses antes para no pagar). La gente va a comprar 'cegada' ante la llamada de suculentos dividendos a sólo dos meses vista y encima a precios 'teóricamente baratos'. 

Otra cosa es que la bolsa no vaya a caer. Que yo pienso que ha de caer más... Creo que es debido a que aquí todavía no ha llegado el huracán bursátil que destrozó EEUU. Sin embargo, no es una opinión firme. Tengo dos serias dudas: (a) En España hay mucho dinero traído del futuro, no es de extrañar que la bolsa sea un refugio para parte de este dinero (b) Quién necesitaba vender (sobretodo fondos), ha vendido ya.

Otra cosa que quiero apuntar, es que en España hay mucha gente que vive de las rentas. Con los tipos de interés tan bajos (Y el BCE prestando a mansalva), la única opción que tiene esta gente es acudir a la bolsa en busca del dividendo. Esta gente es vaga, pero no tonta. Por tanto, acudirán a empresas que garanticen el dividendo (esto es, sin deuda) atentos por tanto a Inditex, BME, Técnicas Reunidas... Mi opinión tampoco es firme, porque estas empresas tampoco están precisamente baratas.

Un saludo


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Nov 2008)

cacereño dijo:


> Miren, yo no entiendo mucho de bolsa. Pero ahora toca subida. *El motivo es que si la gente quiere optar a los dividendos que casi todas las empresas pagan en Enero sin tener que dar el 18% a Hacienda, han de comprar ahora. (Ya saben hay que tener las acciones desde al menos 2 meses antes para no pagar). *La gente va a comprar 'cegada' ante la llamada de suculentos dividendos a sólo dos meses vista y encima a precios 'teóricamente baratos'.
> 
> Otra cosa es que la bolsa no vaya a caer. Que yo pienso que ha de caer más... Creo que es debido a que aquí todavía no ha llegado el huracán bursátil que destrozó EEUU. Sin embargo, no es una opinión firme. Tengo dos serias dudas: (a) En España hay mucho dinero traído del futuro, no es de extrañar que la bolsa sea un refugio para parte de este dinero (b) Quién necesitaba vender (sobretodo fondos), ha vendido ya.
> 
> ...



puedes explicar esto?


----------



## cacereño (3 Nov 2008)

Sí. Los primeros 1500 euros obtenidos vía dividendo no pagan el 18% correspondiente a Hacienda siempre que el poseedor de las acciones las haya comprado antes de 2 meses de percibir el dividendo y las mantenga otros 2 meses más. Se supone que ese dinero ya tributó via beneficio por impuesto de sociedades.

Que me corrija alguién si me equivoco.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Nov 2008)

coño eso de los milki los sabia, pero lo de los 2 meses antes y despues no! no jodas, es para todo el estado o aqui en Euskadi es diferente, sabes?


----------



## cacereño (3 Nov 2008)

En Euskadi no sé como irá. Y en el resto del estado...pues me haces dudar. Quizás estoy confudido, pero de esto me habló alguién que entendia bastante. Para no hacer más grande la pelota, vamos a dejar que alguién que lo sepa realmente lo confirme o lo desmienta


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Nov 2008)

alguien confirma lo de los 2 meses, porque no me suena nada nada nada


----------



## El_Presi (4 Nov 2008)

japón comienza disparado, casi +4%


----------



## fairplay (4 Nov 2008)

Pues el Nikkei cierra +6,27 (9114,6) Toma ya!
No se si sera por las precelebraciones del Obamazo o tendran alguna razon local, pero es una pasada.


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2008)

A los buenos días!

Japón no abrió ayer y Australia ayer subió casi un 5%, había que descontarlo.

Hoy Australia baja un -1%


----------



## Kujire (4 Nov 2008)

Buenos Dias Chicos!

Mulder, quisiera preguntarte cual es la mejor/es plataforma para trabajar con cortos de una forma segura y clara? 

gracias por adelantado guapo


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenos Dias Chicos!
> 
> Mulder, quisiera preguntarte cual es la mejor/es plataforma para trabajar con cortos de una forma segura y clara?
> 
> gracias por adelantado guapo



Pues tal vez Interactive Brokers, es el favorito de mucha gente en este país, pero están en el extranjero:

http://www.interactivebrokers.com/ibg/main.php

Si quieres trabajar con algún nacional pues hay muchos, a mi me gusta bastante Interdin:

https://www.interdin.com/

También me gustó la plataforma de AC markets, que son suizos, pero es solo para Forex:

http://www.ac-markets.com/

No he probado muchos más, realmente cada uno tiene su software web/java/flash para operar, algunos parecen auténticos sistemas de ventanas.

PD: pepe, ya ves que te hago publi, pásame la comisión aquella que acordamos


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2008)

Como añadido quisiera decir que casi todas las plataformas son muy decentes para operar, el punto fuerte para juzgar a un broker son sus comisiones, eso lo que te hace decidir al final de todo.

Al fin y al cabo la plataforma, por poco clara que parezca, es cuestión de acostumbrarse al final de todo.


----------



## Kujire (4 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues tal vez Interactive Brokers, es el favorito de mucha gente en este país, pero están en el extranjero:
> 
> http://www.interactivebrokers.com/ibg/main.php
> 
> ...



hace tiempo pregunté a Interdin, y el problema que tuve fué la farragosidad de abrir una cuenta con ellos, y que trabajan con caja mandril, cosa que no soy cliente (si te lees las condiciones de los contratos parece algo matrimonial)... voy a ver con los otros dos que me comentas, te lo agradezco.

No tengo pensado poner mucho dinero, pero creo que lo interesante es el apalancamiento, cual sería la cantidad mínima (a ojo claro) para de "break even" entre comisiones y gastos? me puedes indicar algo?


----------



## Hagen (4 Nov 2008)

192.000 Parados mas en Octubre.................. el peor mes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> hace tiempo pregunté a Interdin, y el problema que tuve fué la farragosidad de abrir una cuenta con ellos, y que trabajan con caja mandril, cosa que no soy cliente (si te lees las condiciones de los contratos parece algo matrimonial)... voy a ver con los otros dos que me comentas, te lo agradezco.



¿como? lo único que relaciona, que yo sepa, a caja mandril con Interdin es la cuenta a través de la que ingresas el dinero a tu cuenta de este broker, pero esto no implica ser cliente de esta caja, puedes hacer una transferencia o ir a ingresar el dinero directamente en una oficina. Yo no soy cliente de caja mandril y trabajo con ellos.

De hecho, la única relación real que tienen con una caja es con caja penedés, que parece ser la que les proporciona liquidez para los CFD's. El capital social de la empresa también lo componen otras cajas de ahorro que ahora mismo no recuerdo cuales son, ni me interesa.



> No tengo pensado poner mucho dinero, pero creo que lo interesante es el apalancamiento, cual sería la cantidad mínima (a ojo claro) para de "break even" entre comisiones y gastos? me puedes indicar algo?



Eso depende del tipo de contrato en el que vayas a operar y la duración, hay dos tipos de garantías, la normal y la intradía, la última es más o menos el 50% de la normal. Ten en cuenta que si eres un tipo valiente y suicida con ganas de pasarse un mes abierto en el futuro grande del Ibex tienes que tener un mínimo de 13.000 euros solo para poder quedarte abierto por las noches, pero necesitarás algo más para aguantar las embestidas de este aguilucho.

Aunque este y el del DAX son casos extremos, el resto de futuros tienen garantías mucho más asequibles. Te recomiendo muchísima práctica antes de hacer cualquier operación, planteatelo como si estuvieras en real, como si perdieras el dinero de verdad y aun por mucho realismo que le des la realidad es todavía peor.

También te recomiendo huir del Ibex como de la peste y empezar con algún futuro muy baratito o con algún CFD de alguna blue chip, aunque no ganes mucho es mejor darse los primeros ostiazos con un coche a pedales que con un Ferrari.


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2008)

Pues vaya ostiazo que acaban de darse las bolsas europeas, el Ibex parece que aun no lo ha notado, prepárense para un día interesante.

No creo que haya sido consecuencia del dato de paro español.


----------



## Hagen (4 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues vaya ostiazo que acaban de darse las bolsas europeas, el Ibex parece que aun no lo ha notado, prepárense para un día interesante.
> 
> No creo que haya sido consecuencia del dato de paro español.



pues si, estamos con la inyeccion en vena de las elecciones, nos da igual cualquier mal resultado......


----------



## Hagen (4 Nov 2008)

El ibex en el +2% ......


----------



## Hagen (4 Nov 2008)

- Subida con decremento de volumen frente a otras sesiones, marcan una debilidad de la subida

- Bajada con incremento de volumen, tendencia bajista clara.

No debe siempre significar esto, pero a grandes rasgos


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Mulder:
> Para un profano, ¿Qué significa que se suba con tan poco volumen? y ¿qué consecuencias pueden derivarse de ello?
> Gracias.



Subida sin volumen significa que el mercado está siendo manipulado por unas pocas manos, hay ausencia de transacciones pero las pocas que hay las hacen una/s parte/s interesada/s en que se suba.

El escaso volumen de transacciones se explica porque la mayoría está esperando a que se produzca el rebote.

Edito: esta circunstancia se puede dar tanto para subidas como para bajadas, es independiente de la dirección.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Nov 2008)

EL PRESI LO PUSO EN EL PPAL, pero oculto en el mensaje

UBS recomienda vender Santander


----------



## Hagen (4 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Subida sin volumen significa que el mercado está siendo manipulado por unas pocas manos, hay ausencia de transacciones pero las pocas que hay las hacen una/s parte/s interesada/s en que se suba.
> 
> El escaso volumen de transacciones se explica porque la mayoría está esperando a que se produzca el rebote.
> 
> Edito: esta circunstancia se puede dar tanto para subidas como para bajadas, es independiente de la dirección.



Mulder,

Con lo del rebote que comentas, puede ser al alza o a la baja..... ya que si la gente no vende, porque espera un rebote y solo una interesados compran. Puede ser que el resto no quiera comprar porque cree que los precios son altos, como creo que es este momento.


----------



## TocahuevoS (4 Nov 2008)

La próxima caída será bestial... Han pillado bastante carrerilla.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Nov 2008)

está apunto de quemarse una generacion completa de inversores pequeños...


----------



## Kujire (4 Nov 2008)

OFFTOPIC



Mulder dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que si eres un tipo valiente y suicida con ganas de pasarse un mes abierto en el futuro grande del Ibex tienes que tener un mínimo de 13.000 euros *solo para poder quedarte abierto por las noches*:, pero necesitarás algo más para aguantar las embestidas de este aguilucho.



...lo tendré en cuenta a partir de ahora por las noches...


----------



## chameleon (4 Nov 2008)

mulder, llevamos dos días subiendo... justo hasta las elecciones, los fundamentales son importantes
reconócelo, estamos subiendo y no bajando ...


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Mulder,
> 
> Con lo del rebote que comentas, puede ser al alza o a la baja..... ya que si la gente no vende, porque espera un rebote y solo una interesados compran. Puede ser que el resto no quiera comprar porque cree que los precios son altos, como creo que es este momento.



Bueno, mi explicación tiene sentido en un mundo donde se puede operar tanto al alza como a la baja, es decir poder ganar con largos o con cortos, las mariconadas de solo ganar cuando se sube las dejo para nuestros mercados de acciones españolas de pandereta y castañuelas.


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> mulder, llevamos dos días subiendo... justo hasta las elecciones, los fundamentales son importantes
> reconócelo, estamos subiendo y no bajando ...



Esta bien, reconozco que se sube pero realmente están aguantando el mercado, aun no hemos superado los máximos del viernes en ningún momento y aunque aun no veo la señal irrefutable de cambio de tendencia si veo algunos signos de que se está produciendo.

De todas formas dí en mis previsiones un margen para que ayer se subiera y la sesión de hoy aun queda mucho para que termine.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Nov 2008)

habeis comprado antes de las 10.30 fenosas alguien?


----------



## chameleon (4 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Esta bien, reconozco que se sube pero realmente están aguantando el mercado



+1
Aunque es posible que en USA empiece la bolsa a estabilizarse, por lo menos para mantenerse sin esos bandazos. Apuesto a que el dow sube hoy de lo lindo, un 2% ó 3%. los que estamos largos (en el ibex) tenemos que vender esta semana, yo creo que igual aguanta hasta la bajada de tipos del BCE pero luego al hoyo.


----------



## Hagen (4 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> habeis comprado antes de las 10.30 fenosas alguien?



Por??' lleva unos dias de poco volumen en la sesion salvo en el cierre.

A primera hora ha habido poco volumen. y se ha incrementado algo. pero vamos esta en zona de resistencia en el 16,80


----------



## Kujire (4 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> También te recomiendo huir del Ibex como de la peste y empezar con algún futuro muy baratito o con algún CFD de alguna blue chip, aunque no ganes mucho es mejor darse los primeros ostiazos con un coche a pedales que con un Ferrari.



Te agradezco tus consejos , e intentaré ir con mucho tino aunque no sé si voy a pasar de la demo del Ibex porque me tiemblan las piernas sólo de pensar en ir al real.


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> +1
> Aunque es posible que en USA empiece la bolsa a estabilizarse, por lo menos para mantenerse sin esos bandazos. Apuesto a que el dow sube hoy de lo lindo, un 2% ó 3%. los que estamos largos (en el ibex) tenemos que vender esta semana, yo creo que igual aguanta hasta la bajada de tipos del BCE pero luego al hoyo.



Es legendaria la afición de los leones a extremar el dolor, así que el límite máximo del cual no se puede subir en Eurostoxx son 2670 más 10 puntos de margen para alguna sombra de vela, ese es el máximo posible a alcanzar en esta subida, si pasara ese nivel al alza entonces ya dejaría de insistir en que nos vamos hacia abajo y dejaría de estar corto.

En bolsa hasta el rabo todo es toro.


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2008)

Aprovecho para decir que ahora acaba de aparecer la señal irrefutable de cambio de tendencia, falta confirmarla adecuadamente cuando abran los americanos, pero creo que ya se va a encarrilar la cosa.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Por??' lleva unos dias de poco volumen en la sesion salvo en el cierre.
> 
> A primera hora ha habido poco volumen. y se ha incrementado algo. pero vamos esta en zona de resistencia en el 16,80



pq gas natural se reafirma y dice que la OPA sigue sin ningun problema de credito





Gas Natural asugura que la compra de Unión Fenosa podría adelantarse en un mes 
Gas Natural insistió hoy en una conferencia con analistas en que la operación de compra de Unión Fenosa no está expuesta a riesgos financieros, ya que el crédito asociado está garantizado.

La gasista sostiene que podrá acudir cuando lo desee a los recursos del préstamo concedido por 10 entidades financieras, a pesar de que éstas siguen trabajando en la sindicación del mismo.

La financiación está cerrada en términos "muy competitivos", señaló la gasista en alusión al préstamo de 18.500 millones suscrito con Barclays, BNP, Caja Madrid, Citigroup, ING, 'La Caixa', RBS, Santander, Société Générale y UBS.

El crédito tiene cinco tramos con vencimientos a uno, dos, tres y cinco años. El primero de los tramos quedará amortizado a través de ampliaciones de capital y ventas de activos, explicó la compañía.


----------



## Hagen (4 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pq gas natural se reafirma y dice que la OPA sigue sin ningun problema de credito
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La incertidumbre es la misma que hace una semana o dos, que un banco quiebre o que como catalanes intenten modifiar la ecuacion de canje pagando una parte de la opa en cash y la otra en papelitos.

La OPA no esta presentada ante la CNMV, y por tanto existe un compromiso pero no es oficial, ademas falta el dictamen de la CNC que hasta enero nada de nada.

Se habla incluso de fechas de opa de Septiembre de 2009.

Por eso la accion sigue un poco la tendencia del IBEX pero a su ritmo.

Un saludo


----------



## Hagen (4 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> ¿Hacia dónde? ¿Puedes ser un poco más explícito para tratar de entender qué va a pasar? ¿Arriba o abajo?
> Aprovecho tus mensajes para ir aprendiendo.
> Perdona si la pregunta no es procedente.
> Saludos.



Encarrilar Pa´abajo!!!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> La incertidumbre es la misma que hace una semana o dos, que un banco quiebre o que como catalanes intenten modifiar la ecuacion de canje pagando una parte de la opa en cash y la otra en papelitos.
> 
> La OPA no esta presentada ante la CNMV, y por tanto existe un compromiso pero no es oficial, ademas falta el dictamen de la CNC que hasta enero nada de nada.
> 
> ...





pues ha superado el 16,80.... igual tengo razon y todo


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> ¿Hacia dónde? ¿Puedes ser un poco más explícito para tratar de entender qué va a pasar? ¿Arriba o abajo?
> Aprovecho tus mensajes para ir aprendiendo.
> Perdona si la pregunta no es procedente.
> Saludos.



Encarrilar hacia abajo, yo estoy corto desde hace unos días esperando que el mercado baje porque así me lo dicen los análisis que hago, así que para mi encarrilarse significa que baje porque es lo que me conviene 

Hace un momento se ha tocado el 2669 del Eurostoxx, si pasa de ahí será malo para mi corto y si rebota ahí (que es lo que mi análisis dice) pues será bueno.

Estamos en una tendencia alcista (se le está llamando rebote) que viene desde el 24 de octubre pasado pero que está dentro de un ciclo de medio plazo bajista que empezó el 14 de octubre, en mi opinión esta última tendencia alcista ya se ha terminado porque es un movimiento más dentro de la tendencia bajista a medio y ahora volveremos a bajar hasta perforar mínimos.

El timing que yo espero para la próxima tendencia bajista es de 1 semana, pero a lo mejor dura más porque debió haber empezado este lunes y no lo ha hecho.


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2008)

Pues finalmente el stoxx superó el 2670, ya cerré mi corto y me declaro alcista a más no poder.

Tendré que revisar el análisis y mis métodos, que remedio.


----------



## Hagen (4 Nov 2008)

No se pueden ver los futuros del Eurostoxx en igmarkets, ademas de blomberg hay algun otro sitio, que sea algo mas en tiempo real??

Gracias


----------



## dillei (4 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues finalmente el stoxx superó el 2670, ya cerré mi corto y me declaro alcista a más no poder.
> 
> Tendré que revisar el análisis y mis métodos, que remedio.



Entonces ya no veremos los mínimos anuales?

Señores, preparen los cortos...


----------



## Kujire (4 Nov 2008)

la cosa está malita...los pequeños están entrando



> el volúmen de contratación de todo el ibex no está llegando ni a 700 millones.
> 
> en fin que seguro que los de bet&win llevan a estas alturas de la mañana muchísimo más volúmen de apuestas sólo en el liverpool-atm.
> 
> ¡¡qué repunte madre mía, de esta salimos todos millonarios!!


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> No se pueden ver los futuros del Eurostoxx en igmarkets, ademas de blomberg hay algun otro sitio, que sea algo mas en tiempo real??
> 
> Gracias



Si que está lo que ocurre es que se trata del último de abajo, mueve la barra de scroll.


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Entonces ya no veremos los mínimos anuales?
> 
> Señores, preparen los cortos...



Ha hecho la estela que me esperaba y ha vuelto a meterse por debajo del 2670 bastante rápido, aun me queda esa esperanza.

Como dije antes a los leoncios les gusta extremar el dolor, yo esta mañana he visto un cambio de tendencia fuerte de los que no me han fallado aun, no sería de extrañar que a partir de ahora bajemos.

Pero ya paso de hacer predicciones.


----------



## Hagen (4 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Ha hecho la estela que me esperaba y ha vuelto a meterse por debajo del 2670 bastante rápido, aun me queda esa esperanza.
> 
> Como dije antes a los leoncios les gusta extremar el dolor, yo esta mañana he visto un cambio de tendencia fuerte de los que no me han fallado aun, no sería de extrañar que a partir de ahora bajemos.
> 
> Pero ya paso de hacer predicciones.



Gracias mulder pero el valor esta parado

Euro STOKK 50 2624.0 2626.0 22:00 

Yo tambien estoy bajista, el viernes nos damos la torta......


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Ha hecho la estela que me esperaba y ha vuelto a meterse por debajo del 2670 bastante rápido, aun me queda esa esperanza.
> 
> Como dije antes a los leoncios les gusta extremar el dolor, yo esta mañana he visto un cambio de tendencia fuerte de los que no me han fallado aun, no sería de extrañar que a partir de ahora bajemos.
> 
> Pero ya paso de hacer predicciones.




Nos abandona el oraculo

P.D. Ibamos pa'abajo,no?


----------



## Jucari (4 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Ha hecho la estela que me esperaba y ha vuelto a meterse por debajo del 2670 bastante rápido, aun me queda esa esperanza.
> 
> Como dije antes a los leoncios les gusta extremar el dolor, yo esta mañana he visto un cambio de tendencia fuerte de los que no me han fallado aun, no sería de extrañar que a partir de ahora bajemos.
> 
> Pero ya paso de hacer predicciones.



Mulder, todo y pensar que eres el único de todo el foro que se moja en hacer predicciones y poner tus analisis con argumentos sólidos, creo que el mercado en estos meses esta tan confuso que cualquier analisis coherente y argumentado se cae a las primeras de cambio....

Pero, agradezco tus comentarios estoy aprendiendo un COJON contigo...

Saludos.


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Mulder, todo y pensar que eres el único de todo el foro que se moja en hacer predicciones y poner tus analisis con argumentos sólidos, creo que el mercado en estos meses esta tan confuso que cualquier analisis coherente y argumentado se cae a las primeras de cambio....
> 
> Pero, agradezco tus comentarios estoy aprendiendo un COJON contigo...
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno comentarios si seguiré poniendo, lo único es que ya no voy a mojarme, tendré que hacer como opina el resto del foro, operar a la contra de lo que yo mismo pienso 

Seguro que me va bien.


----------



## Starkiller (4 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno comentarios si seguiré poniendo, lo único es que ya no voy a mojarme, tendré que hacer como opina el resto del foro, operar a la contra de lo que yo mismo pienso
> 
> Seguro que me va bien.



Cosa sensata si aceptas la teoría de que las manos fuertes juegan con los valores para pillar a los que se guían por análisis técnico, que son muchos.

Porque, a fin de cuentas, los fundamentales son como el coño de la bernarda, cada cual piensa lo que le parece y luego lo justifica... pero el análisis técnico mas o menos viene a ser similar para todos.


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Cosa sensata si aceptas la teoría de que las manos fuertes juegan con los valores para pillar a los que se guían por análisis técnico, que son muchos.



Hacen lo mismo con los fundamentales, exactamente lo mismo o incluso peor. Véase como se reacciona últimamente ante ciertas noticias de calibre que indican fuerte recesión y que harían ponerse corto a cualquiera. O las caidas en la cotización justo cuando se acaban de bajar tipos.



> Porque, a fin de cuentas, los fundamentales son como el coño de la bernarda, cada cual piensa lo que le parece y luego lo justifica... pero el análisis técnico mas o menos viene a ser similar para todos.



De eso nada, el análisis técnico tiene muchísimas formas de demostrar lo mismo de maneras muy diferentes, hay quien se guía por un indicador, hay quien lo hace con otros dos que son distintos del primero, hay quien usa spreads, fibos, quien se fija en el volumen como hago yo, quien se fia de eventos de fecha concreta o simplemente se mete en fechas que tradicionalmente son alcistas en el calendario.

El análisis técnico puede ser tan diferente entre dos traders técnicos como dos que usen fundamentales.


----------



## Hagen (4 Nov 2008)

Estoy contigo Mulder,

A la pregunta a un analista porque sube el IBEX con el mal dato de paro, “pues porque si las empresas echan a los trabajadores tendran menores costes fijos”…… La hemos liado parda con tipos como este.


----------



## Tupper (4 Nov 2008)

Parece que el sentimiento ha dado un vuelco y ahora todo el mundo se ha puesto alcista. Me pregunto si tras las elecciones (efecto Obama) volveremos a mínimos.


----------



## fmartin (4 Nov 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Parece que el sentimiento ha dado un vuelco y ahora todo el mundo se ha puesto alcista. Me pregunto si tras las elecciones (efecto Obama) volveremos a mínimos.



Me comentó un amigo que vive en USA desde hace 5 años que siempre en elecciones hay rally alcista, y que toda la gente de su entorno iba a jugar a eso...Cuando pase la euforia electiva, volvemos al pozo...y si no es así, me poneis un owned


----------



## errozate (4 Nov 2008)

Yo estoy con lo del rally y creo que ya hasta 2009 no nos va a tocar bajar.

Me parece, por lo que me comentó un amigo, que de aquí a Navidades toca verde. No lo quería decir, pero ya que habéis sacado el tema, me parece que sí.

P.D.: además rally alcista, pero alcista alcista alcista. Otra cosa es la tendencia principal, que en 2009 seguirá bajista.


----------



## chameleon (4 Nov 2008)

mulder no me jodas, parece mentira
en bolsa hay momentos en que parece que palmas pasta, hay que saber cuándo tienes que aguantar
subimos hasta que el bce baje tipos, ese día volvemos abajo y la próxima semana probablemente también.

si yo estaba deacuerdo contigo con las bajadas pero no en el momento
espera a la próxima semana, hay que tener paciencia...

PD:



Tupper dijo:


> Parece que el sentimiento ha dado un vuelco y ahora todo el mundo se ha puesto alcista. Me pregunto si tras las elecciones (efecto Obama) volveremos a mínimos.



Sí, pero hay bajada de tipos del BCE de por medio, eso alarga un par de días la subida / estancamiento


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Nov 2008)

Antes, hace decadas, se podia decir que con dos tablas y un par de algoritmos había manera de precedir un entorno de la bolsa, la macro-economía se quedaba pequeña, sólo existía en el nombre. Actualmente todo cambia en segundos y el dinero cambia de manos tan rapidamente que es imposible que un análisis velado desde un pc o con un buen montón de datos y paciencia es imposible: nos informamos permanentemente, hay cientos de indicadores diarios externos (políticos, sociales,...) que afectan por completo y desvirtuan cualquier análisis establecido a priori.

Por cierto Sacyr y Prisa siguen subiendo, esto tiene pinta de despedida, vamos de camino a un fin de fiesta seguro aunque de momento no toca,


----------



## Tupper (4 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Sí, pero hay bajada de tipos del BCE de por medio, eso alarga un par de días la subida / estancamiento




Sin duda.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Nov 2008)

El hilo hay que rescastarlo entre el resto. 

A ver, esto está muy tranquilo pero creo que el estamos viviendo unos momentos más que interesante de la caída que vamos a vivir. Esta vez me mojo diciendo que va a ir pa'abajo.

Esto es la tranquilidad, que antecede a la tormenta. Ahora es turno para los especuladores, después ya no abrá ni migajas.


----------



## El_Presi (4 Nov 2008)

"No estés corto": Teun Draaisma ve una señal de compra completa en el mercado - 4/11/08 - elEconomista.es

"No estés corto": Teun Draaisma ve una señal de compra completa en Europa


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> mulder no me jodas, parece mentira
> en bolsa hay momentos en que parece que palmas pasta, hay que saber cuándo tienes que aguantar



Se aguanta hasta que salta el stop, no hay otra. Si sales al mercado sin stop de protección puedes arruinarte muy pronto. El stop se puso donde la figura técnica se deshacía, aunque eso no quiere decir que no bajemos luego.



> subimos hasta que el bce baje tipos, ese día volvemos abajo y la próxima semana probablemente también.
> 
> si yo estaba deacuerdo contigo con las bajadas pero no en el momento
> espera a la próxima semana, hay que tener paciencia...



Pues ya llegará ese momento, yo entré porque tenía claros el objetivo y el stop. Nunca entro al mercado sin tener claros esos dos puntos, en cuanto se llegue al primero fuera.



> PD: Sí, pero hay bajada de tipos del BCE de por medio, eso alarga un par de días la subida / estancamiento



¿Estableciendo timings basados en fundamentales? cuidado.


----------



## Kaprak63 (4 Nov 2008)

La priapística súbida a la que estamos asistiendo, ¿presenta volumen de negocio cero en comparación con la bajada o es un problema de mi peculiar percepción?


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2008)

Kaprak63 dijo:


> La priapística súbida a la que estamos asistiendo, ¿presenta volumen de negocio cero en comparación con la bajada o es un problema de mi peculiar percepción?



Los niveles de ahora presentan mucho menos volumen que durante la última bajada y estamos en unos días donde está algo más bajo de lo normal. Por otro lado durante esta subida se ha visto algún pico bastante alto de volumen.

Yo creo que tras la fiesta alcista que tenemos en marcha nos va a tocar tener un día malo, la subida de hoy es de las que no consolidan, se sube sin parar y sin corregir, apenas, en ningún momento.


----------



## Hagen (4 Nov 2008)

Estos dias son buenos para hacer intradias una vez que se ve claro que subimos, pero no quedarse con nada al cierre.

Porque yo me espero bajada fuerte, la economia esta mu malita............ y el dow se lo esta tomando con mas tranquilidad, lo futuros han bajado del 2% al !%. Y no me extrañaria que acabasen planos.


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2008)

Cárpatos acaba de decir esto:



> Si sacamos medias por partidos tenemos lo siguiente:
> 
> Con los demócratas se baja de media 0,63% y con los republicanos se sube de media el 1,75%.



Si unimos esto a lo que nos dicen los mercados predictivos sobre las elecciones:

Presidential Election 2008

Ya tenemos una razón fundamental de peso para decir que en los próximos días bajaremos.


----------



## Hagen (4 Nov 2008)

parece una subida con piolet!!!!! sin descansos


----------



## Builder (4 Nov 2008)

Si hubiera bajado la bolsa hoy, habrían dicho que es por el aumento de la cifra de parados.

Si sube un 4%, ¿es porque la bolsa se cisca en los parados?


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2008)

Un cálculo rápido me pone el fin de la subida de hoy en 2770, ahora veremos si llega ahí, ya solo le quedan 30 puntos desde los máximos del día.


----------



## ronald29780 (4 Nov 2008)

Para los jugadores:

¿Que pasa si gana sorprendentemente McCain?

A lo mejor es tiempo de invertir un poco (muy poco) en un put sobre el Dow...:


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Nov 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Si hubiera bajado la bolsa hoy, habrían dicho que es por el aumento de la cifra de parados.
> 
> Si sube un 4%, ¿es porque la bolsa se cisca en los parados?



Es porque es especulación total, a gran escala.


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2008)

Desde luego hoy se están viendo cosas que hacía tiempo que no se veían, sobre todo mientras bajábamos. Ha vuelto a aparecer la liquidez en el Eurostoxx tal como estaba antes.

Espero que esta liquidez dure mucho porque esa fue la razón de que escogiera este índice para operar, entre algunas otras.


----------



## fmartin (4 Nov 2008)

Se han tomado un poquito de esto:


----------



## Kaprak63 (4 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Lo pongo yo para que no se diga:
> 
> IBEX 35(MCE: ^IBEX)
> 17:38: *9.726,80 +495,00 (+5,36%) *
> ...



Creo que había demasiada gente que pensaba que las Bolsas se hundirían al infinito y más allá. El sentimiento contrario está actuando a favor de la subida. Las manos fuertes, que imagino son las que mueven el cotarro saben que ha huido mucha pasta y que es ahora a ellos a los que les toca mover ficha.

Por un lado en algunas Bolsas siguen estando prohibidas las posiciones cortas.

Por el otro mucha de la liquidez que se ha metido en el sistema vía crédito cuasi-infinito concedido por parte de los Bancos Centrales ¿a dónde creen sus señorías que está yendo a parar?

Las manos fuertes han decidido que hay que subir los índices como sea para que si hay una caída en eslálom al menos sea desde más altura.

Por seguir, las subidas pueden seguir así una buena temporada. Lo único que podría parar esta farsa a nivel global es que los resultados que se empiecen a mostrar en el próximo trimestres sean sencillamente horrorosos. Pero para eso aún queda bastante tiempo.

¿Hasta cuando durará el rally? Había millones de inversores siemprealcistas que tenían mono de Bolsa y que ahora han encontrado la excusa perfecta para meterse y pillar cacho de aquí a final de año. Los años electorales en yankylandia dan mucho juego para eso, máxime si antes ha habido caídas históricas.

El rebote puede ser monumental pero, por mi parte creo que mucho menor que la caída posterior. No se sabe cuanto puede durar pero un buen indicador temporal es cuando montones de analistas empiecen a comentar simultáneamente sobre un posible final de claudicación de los mercados a corto plazo y muchos inversores pequeños empiecen a hablar de Bolsa y de las buenas oportunidades para comprar.


----------



## Vercingetorix (4 Nov 2008)

- Bolsa que pierde mas del 50% de su valor en 1 año
- Sumado a valores a precios de saldo
- Sumado a dinero de ladrillo que busca invertir en algun sitio
- Sumado a los Gobiernos estan detras respaldando al sector financiero para que no caiga (y no se vaya todo al garete)
- Sumado a caida espctacular de la materia prima por excelencia (petroleo)
- Sumado a Euribor descendente

RESULTADO: La bolsa vuelve a subir

Es simple logica. Ni manos negras, ni manos blancas, ni manos azules

Aparte de nuestros inversores "propios", hay mucho capital foraneo q esta deseoso de lanzarse sobre nuestras compañias, ahora q estan baratas: Mexico, Paises Arabes, etc...


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> - Bolsa que pierde mas del 50% de su valor en 1 año
> - Sumado a valores a precios de saldo
> - Sumado a dinero de ladrillo que busca invertir en algun sitio
> - Sumado a los Gobiernos estan detras respaldando al sector financiero para que no caiga (y no se vaya todo al garete)
> ...



El petroleo en contra de lo que se suele pensar va en la misma dirección que las bolsas, fíjate en su cotización de 2003 y fíjate en la de ahora con todo lo que ha pasado. Lo de los gobiernos son meras payasadas que no van muy lejos. Lo del euribor si se ha arreglado por parte de los gobiernos mediante ayuditas de unos cuantos miles de millones de nada pero eso a las bolsas les importa poco. Finalmente los del ladrillo no son muy amigos de las bolsas.


----------



## Kaprak63 (4 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> - Bolsa que pierde mas del 50% de su valor en 1 año
> - Sumado a valores a precios de saldo
> - Sumado a dinero de ladrillo que busca invertir en algun sitio
> - Sumado a los Gobiernos estan detras respaldando al sector financiero para que no caiga (y no se vaya todo al garete)
> ...



¿Lógica? ¿Pero de qué coños habla? Oiga, que esto es un puto Casino. El mayor de todos. Si fuera lógica aquí estábamos todos forrados.

¿Ha mirado los demás índices? Suben todos.

Le cuento:

Dax: +5%
CAC40: 4,62%
FTSE100: +4,42%
Nikkei225 (futuros): +6,39%


El capital foráneo invierte en todas partes pero mucho menos en cadáveres andantes como lo son algunas empresas del IBEX.

El IBEX es un índice de chicha y nabo. Una pantomima de lo que es un índice que amplifica las subidas y las bajadas y que tiene un peso de sectores de la construcción, energético y bancos desproporcionadamente abrumador.

En realidad debería denominarse IBEX5 en lugar de 35. Lo demás son chirogotas bananeras.

Cuando los índices se mueven de esa manera tan brutal, se debe a entradas masivas de pasta que es reconducida por inversores institucionales, gobiernos y megafondos, y ellos, y sólo ellos son los que dan el pistoletazo de salida para ver si picamos los demás.

Que haya salido de los que metían su pasta en materias primas, en vivienda, el mercado de Tulipanes o el de cangrejos de las Malvinas, me la suda.

Eso siempre se ha denominado mano fuerte, que son las que marcan tendencia. Si detrás de eso hay millones de inversores con el mono de no saber que hacer con su dinero, eso es otra historia.

En cuanto a lo de valores a precios de saldo. Ya veremos los precios de saldo dentro de un par de años si no son de_ resaldo_.


----------



## Vercingetorix (4 Nov 2008)

Yo no digo que la logica no sea un casino (que no lo es tanto como algunos piensan, pero bueno)

Solo digo que, con todos esos factores que yo he expuesto, lo lógico es q la bolsa suba (entendiendo como "lógico" un analogo a "lo más probable")

Quizá ninguno de esos factores por si solo seria suficiente, ni siquiera unos cuantos lo serian, pero todos esos factores juntos, hacen q "lo mas probable" en estos momentos es q la bolsa suba (como lo esta haciendo). Por eso no entiendo la sorpresa de algunos.

Claro q seguramente se sorprenden los mismos q hace 20 dias decian q el Ibex iba a llegar a 6.000 puntos ¿¿??


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2008)

Al final el Eurostoxx se quedó justo en 2768 cuando yo le había calculado 2770 como final de la subida. Parece que al menos acierto en algo, bueno, me quedé corto por 2 puntos, pero eso es una minucia.


----------



## tonuel (4 Nov 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¿Que pasa si gana sorprendentemente McCain?



McCain es imposible que gane... :o


Los cambios que quiere hacer Obama le van a llevar a la Casa Blanca, y Bush... y la crisis... 


Otra cosa es que luego se la meta doblada... :



Saludos


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (4 Nov 2008)

Esto va parriba.
Pero habra subiditas y bajadas muy jugosas.
Es el momento de fijar un nuevo orden en las manos fuertes. Hay que ver como han quedado las cosas y las posiciones tras el vendaval.
:


----------



## ronald29780 (4 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> McCain es imposible que gane... :o
> 
> 
> Los cambios que quiere hacer Obama le van a llevar a la Casa Blanca, y Bush... y la crisis...
> ...



Ya.

¿Como iban las apuestas para Dinamarca aquel entonces?


----------



## chameleon (4 Nov 2008)

¿bueno llevamos 5 días de subidas, ya toca unas bajaditas no? 
a ver como se despiertan los futuros mañana

PD: que barbaridad, gamesa un 15,8%, y sacyr un 11%
el ibex ha subido 2100 puntos en 5 días, igual no aguanta hasta la bajada de tipos


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿bueno llevamos 5 días de subidas, ya toca unas bajaditas no?
> a ver como se despiertan los futuros mañana
> 
> PD: *que barbaridad, gamesa un 15,8%, y sacyr un 11%*
> el ibex ha subido 2100 puntos en 5 días, igual no aguanta hasta la bajada de tipos



Ya lo he comentado en dos post diferentes, que esto no se sostiene ni con palillos,


----------



## oscahie (4 Nov 2008)

Explicar el comportamiento de la bolsa es bien sencillo: si Mulder dice que sube entonces baja, y si dice que baja entonces sube. Comprobado!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> habeis comprado antes de las 10.30 fenosas alguien?



pues ha cerrado a 17...


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Nov 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> "No estés corto": Teun Draaisma ve una señal de compra completa en el mercado - 4/11/08 - elEconomista.es
> 
> "No estés corto": Teun Draaisma ve una señal de compra completa en Europa



guardemos este post un poco de tiempo, que aqui la pega es que cualquier idiota clavamos un dato, y por ende, voy a clavar todos


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2008)

Creo que hoy bajaremos un poco por la mañana, al menos, hasta que abran los americanos. Ahora ya saben que estoy alcista y el día de hoy puede ser muy bueno para tomar posiciones en algunas acciones del horroroso Ibex.

Hace tiempo puse por aquí un par de acciones del Ibex y sus puntos de entrada, fueron:

- Abengoa a 11.65, ya gana el 13.56%.
- Acerinox a 10.21, ya gana el 7.83%.

Por supuesto, yo no entré, pero enhorabuena a los agraciados que entraron 

Alguno de estos valores ya está llegando a su primer objetivo y convendría ir pensando en salirse para volver a entrar más abajo.


----------



## Hagen (5 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues ha cerrado a 17...



Ayer subio todo, y una subida del 1% frente al 5% del IBEX pues no es muy señalable.

Le queda otro 1% hasta 17,20 que esta resitencia solo lo ha tocado 1 vez en 2 meses. Ahora esta sobrecomprada. Existen muchas posibilidades de bajar.


----------



## ertitoagus (5 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> guardemos este post un poco de tiempo, que aqui la pega es que cualquier idiota clavamos un dato, y por ende, voy a clavar todos



la verdad es que se mojan bastante con la que está cayendo, si falla, acabará junto al hamijo de los 17000 para final de año.....

Sr Mulder, la predicción del lunes para toda la semana como que no se está cumpliendo, subestimo demasiado en su analisis/predicción las elecciones USA como le apuntaron en su momento otros foreros.

En mi opinión vamos a tener unas cuantas jornadas de tranquilidad, pero a ver lo que tardan en volver los riesgos "depresionistas"


----------



## chameleon (5 Nov 2008)

rojito rojito 
falta la bajada del bce que suavizará la caída, ¿no?
esta mañana en el coche iba pensando que quizás si las bolsas se aguantan un poquito trichet no baja tipos. el dólar se ha revalorizado y el petróleo también. ¿cómo encajan estas piezas?, ¿le conviene a Europa depreciar el euro en estos momentos?


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2008)

ertitoagus dijo:


> la verdad es que se mojan bastante con la que está cayendo, si falla, acabará junto al hamijo de los 17000 para final de año.....
> 
> Sr Mulder, la predicción del lunes para toda la semana como que no se está cumpliendo, subestimo demasiado en su analisis/predicción las elecciones USA como le apuntaron en su momento otros foreros.
> 
> En mi opinión vamos a tener unas cuantas jornadas de tranquilidad, pero a ver lo que tardan en volver los riesgos "depresionistas"



Ayer puse un comentario donde dije la figura que me indicaba que tenía que estar bajista se había deshecho y que me cambiaba a alcista. Creo que esto se debe algo más que a las elecciones, parece que los leoncios se han cansado de estar siempre a la baja y ya tocaba rebote. Yo apuntaba caída esta semana y tranquilidad hasta acabar el año, parece que se ha adelantando la tranquilidad.

En el futuro veremos por donde van los tiros, deberíamos tener calma hasta principios de diciembre, de todas formas sufriremos pequeñas correcciones que nos harán darnos cuenta de que lo peor aun no ha pasado aun y que en cualquier momento aparece el lobo de nuevo, pero no durarán mucho.


----------



## Hagen (5 Nov 2008)

Trichet lo bajara y lo que tendra que sopesar si baja el 0,25% que pensaba en diciembre.

Por lo demas el petroleo esta con gran volatilidad pero la recesión va a ser profunda y el precio del petroleo debe bajar de los 70 Euros, son rebotes tecnicos.


----------



## Starkiller (5 Nov 2008)

Pues yo opino que nos falta algún otro evento catastrófico este año para pegarnos algún susto más.

Vamos, que tendremos otro rally bajista antes de Enero 2009. No me creo que la cosa se quede ya así. La decantación de esta crisis es mucho más rápida de lo esperado, y siempre que he sido conservador me he quedado corto.


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Pues yo opino que nos falta algún otro evento catastrófico este año para pegarnos algún susto más.
> 
> Vamos, que tendremos otro rally bajista antes de Enero 2009. No me creo que la cosa se quede ya así. La decantación de esta crisis es mucho más rápida de lo esperado, y siempre que he sido conservador me he quedado corto.



El VIX ayer abrió en 53, hizo un mínimo de 44 y acabó en 48. Esta es una buena señal para que las bolsas suban (aun ligeramente alta), de todas formas opino que entre hoy y mañana vamos a corregir la subida de estos días, sobre todo la de ayer que fue demasiado vertical.

Hace falta ver donde están los soportes para seguir subiendo.


----------



## CHARLIE (5 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> El VIX ayer abrió en 53, hizo un mínimo de 44 y acabó en 48. Esta es una buena señal para que las bolsas suban (aun ligeramente alta), de todas formas opino que entre hoy y mañana vamos a corregir la subida de estos días, sobre todo la de ayer que fue demasiado vertical.
> 
> Hace falta ver donde están los soportes para seguir subiendo.



Sin embargo, Mulder, el "efecto Obama" (esperado como agua de mayo por grandes sectores económicos de EE.UU), debería empujar al alza, al menos momentáneamente, no cree?

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Sin embargo, Mulder, el "efecto Obama" (esperado como agua de mayo por grandes sectores económicos de EE.UU), debería empujar al alza, al menos momentáneamente, no cree?
> 
> Saludos



Compra con el rumor, vende con la noticia...


----------



## CHARLIE (5 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Compra con el rumor, vende con la noticia...





Claro, tiene Vd. razón, como no la especulación típica de la bolsa


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2008)

Bajamos más de un 2% y aquí nadie dice nada...? :

IBEX30+5 9513 -2,2%

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Bajamos más de un 2% y aquí nadie dice nada...? :
> 
> IBEX30+5 9513 -2,2%
> 
> Saludos...



Si es que se están perdiendo las buenas costumbres de este hilo, ya hace tiempo que ni siquiera veo nelsons 

I miss them!


----------



## shoah (5 Nov 2008)

Yo creo quela gente se ha acostumbrado tanto a los -5%, -7%, que si la bolsa no se mueve en esos valores... es como si no pasara nada...

Aún recuerdo esos días en los que ibas al baño y cuando volvías tenías nuevas páginas en el hilo... ains... XDD


----------



## CHARLIE (5 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Si es que se están perdiendo las buenas costumbres de este hilo, ya hace tiempo que ni siquiera veo nelsons
> 
> I miss them!




!Y pensar que abrí el hilo porque en aquellos entonces el IBEX caia un 1,60 y había perdido un 7% de su valor en lo que iba de año¡

Que tiempos aquellos


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> !Y pensar que abrí el hilo porque en aquellos entonces el IBEX caia un 1,60 y había perdido un 7% de su valor en lo que iba de año¡
> 
> Que tiempos aquellos



Pues hoy vamos cuesta abajo y sin frenos, igual que íbamos ayer hacia arriba, aunque no creo que superemos el 7%, claro que un 7% en 15000 no es lo mismo que un 7% en 8000.


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Nov 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Y pensar que abrí el hilo porque en aquellos entonces el IBEX caia un 1,60 y había perdido un 7% de su valor en lo que iba de año¡
> Que tiempos aquellos



Espera que si las predicciones de la LaRouche aciertan, yo ni entro ni salgo, las bajadas de finales de noviembre pueden marcar nuevos hitos en el hilo .


----------



## un marronazo (5 Nov 2008)

¿es que al ganar Obama, veremos las manos fuertes no salir al rescate de Wall Street como nos tenian acostumbrados casi al cierre? yo no entiendo mucho pero me temo que "el marronazo" se lo pasen a la próxima administración desde ya :


----------



## chameleon (5 Nov 2008)

comparando con el dax, el ibex ha subido más estos días, y hoy está bajando menos, está más alto de lo que debería.





¨

edit: últimos 5 días


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Nov 2008)

Ya se que es un fundamental y aqui tirais más de chartismo, pero ojo a la runión del 15 de Noviembre, Obama no interviene porque Bush no quiere y cada pais o zona economica interara ir a donde más les conviene.


----------



## ventxema (5 Nov 2008)

Pues yo sigo opinando que esto se tiene que mover mucho más. Se tiene que llegar a los 17000 post en este hilo antes de fin de año y eso solo significa una cosa....

(va por tí Peter) -- -- -- -- ---> *PABAJOOOOOOOO*


La semana del 17 va a ser interesante viendo donde estamos y los datos que cada día 
aterran más.

Saludos.


----------



## CHARLIE (5 Nov 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Espera que si las predicciones de la LaRouche aciertan, yo ni entro ni salgo, las bajadas de finales de noviembre pueden marcar nuevos hitos en el hilo .




Pues cuando baja la bolsa fuerte este hilo (que abrí de una manera natural y con muy poco contenido técnico), se dispara de una manera tal, que si tuviera un eurillo de comisión por cada respuesta, me quitaría algún que otro problemilla.

De todas formas, he aprendido muchísimo viendo respuestas de gente que conoce bastante bién el "meollo".

Uno de los foreros al que más agradecido le estoy porque se "moja" mucho con su alegre vitalidad y sus conocimientos (otra cosa es que acierte más o menos en esta "quiniela" que es la bolsa), es Mulder, quien a pesar de recibir algún que otro varapalo cuando se equivoca, al menos nos transmite su opinión,y sus conocimientosd, y eso de por sí ya es de agradecer. 

Saludos


----------



## CHARLIE (5 Nov 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Espera que si las predicciones de la LaRouche aciertan, yo ni entro ni salgo, las bajadas de finales de noviembre pueden marcar nuevos hitos en el hilo .



Y pienso, además, que las cinco estrellas con que se ha "premiado" a este hilo, corresponderían a los foreros más doctos en el tema, ya que yo sólo percibo una "realidad intuitiva" (que la bolsa es una farsa), pero aquí dentro escribe gente con conocimientos verdaderamente amplios sobre el tema.

Todos podemos aprovechar la multitud de opiniones del foro para forjar una sólida cultura económica en un momento en que (estoy seguro) todas las farsas en las que se basa la economía virtual irán cayendo una detrás de la otra.


----------



## combuilder (5 Nov 2008)

Con tanta fiebre alcista ......... al final, llegamos a 17.000 !!!! Je Je!!


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Nov 2008)

Vamos para abajo seguro. Ya están desinflando valores especulados como gamesa o prisa

Hoy estoy animado y voy a hacer predicción a largo plazo para el año que viene:

En contexto social , y no tanto económico, veo mucho miedo, pánico diria, (indices del 15% en paro, moras, ipc, ventas cayendo en picado) creo que nos quedaremos cortos pero NO va a tener su correspondencia con los indicadores economicos aproximadamente para el segundo semestre de 2009. Los momentos más criticos los viviremos para la segunda quincena de Enero por los fenomenos correctores que las principales compañias aplicaran y en Febrero se recroduceran, pero repito, la bolsa empezará a recuperar aproximandamente en Mayo/Junio. Hasta esa fecha, el estrepito de la bolsa va a ser más que notable, con dos caídas graves (enero y marzo).

Nunca, se vivirá una des-alinación tan extrema de realidad social con la económica. Inversores pueden encontrar auntenticas razones para entrar a partir de marzo aproximadamente, que estimo será una buena fecha para entrar. La crisis no se corresponderá en absoluto con la sufrida en otros paises: donde economía y contexto social (que es el más importante) iran de la mano e irán recuperandose paulatinamente y se recupera. No habrá situación tan extrema como la vivida en España. Nosotros veremos como bolsa tiene recuperaciones pero seguiremos estamos a niveles históricos de paro (y con los resultados que ello conlleva) hasta bien entrado el 2010.

Dicho esta. Mirad si me mojo.

No temo a los owneds


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2008)

Pues yo hoy estoy mirando acciones del Ibex para comprar a buen precio, luego le tocará al Eurostoxx, cuando lo tenga listo lo postearé por aquí, y tengo un pequeño grupo de agraciados, pero entre ellos están Sacyr y no pienso meter mi capital ahí, obviamente 

Voy a estudiarlas en profundidad.


----------



## ronald29780 (5 Nov 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Espera que si las predicciones de la LaRouche aciertan, yo ni entro ni salgo, las bajadas de finales de noviembre pueden marcar nuevos hitos en el hilo .



¿Cuales?

Porqué Larouche ya predijo el fin del mundo para el 15 del mes pasado.

Y el mundo sigue girando...


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Nov 2008)

lee el hilo ....
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sera-en-nov-17-segun-helga-zepp-larouche.html

Esta bien razonado, y yo no entro ni salgo en fechas, pero me parece que por ahi puede haber chicha que mascar y como digo en ese hilo, de LaRouche poco conozco y menos sus predicciones anteriores.


----------



## ronald29780 (5 Nov 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> lee el hilo ....
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sera-en-nov-17-segun-helga-zepp-larouche.html
> 
> Esta bien razonado, y yo no entro ni salgo en fechas, pero me parece que por ahi puede haber chicha que mascar y como digo en ese hilo, de LaRouche poco conozco y menos sus predicciones anteriores.



Te ayudo.

Busca los mensajes de *Negrofuturo* y verás todas y cada una de las predicciones de Larouche, con fecha y (casi) hora. 
Estan todos muy bien razonadas, pero acierta menos que *Mulder*.
Y esto ya es decir.


----------



## errozate (5 Nov 2008)

Todo hay que decirlo:

VERDE


----------



## Hagen (5 Nov 2008)

Porque hay tanta diferencia enter los indices europeos y los futuros del Dow frente al IBEX

IBEX 35 9.774,10 +47,30 +0,49% 15:21 09:00 17:35 


IBEX MEDIUM CAP 10.516,00 -94,60 -0,89% 15:21 
IBEX SMALL CAP 7.467,40 -12,10 -0,16% 15:20 
BOLSA MADRID 1.045,77 +3,88 +0,37% 15:15 
FTSE LATIBEX 8.297,00 -41,50 -0,50% 14:52 




EUROSTOXX 50 2.725,92 -29,20 -1,06% 15:05 09:00 17:20 



DAX XETRA 5.221,34 -56,70 -1,07% 15:05 09:00 17:30 



CAC 40 3.625,57 -65,52 -1,78%


----------



## SNB4President (5 Nov 2008)

La aseguradora Ambac bajando un 34% en preapertura.

ABK - Ambac Financial Group, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## ventxema (5 Nov 2008)

errozate dijo:


> Todo hay que decirlo:
> 
> VERDE



Pues sí, y parece que ya han probado las resistencias pasadas....


----------



## Kujire (5 Nov 2008)

DOW -111 p'abajo....


----------



## panoli (5 Nov 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¿Cuales?
> 
> Porqué Larouche ya predijo el fin del mundo para el 15 del mes pasado.
> 
> Y el mundo sigue girando...



Tambien predijo que ganaria McCain:

LaRouche advierte que McCain derrotaría a Obama | LaRouche Political Action Committee



.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> DOW -111 p'abajo....



Dow Jones -189

Saludos...


----------



## SNB4President (5 Nov 2008)

Toda Europa y América en negativo y el Ibex aguantándose... ¡eso es el macho ibérico!

PD: ¿porqué el Ibex es masculino o femenino?


----------



## Jucari (5 Nov 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Toda Europa y América en negativo y el Ibex aguantándose... ¡eso es el macho ibérico!
> 
> PD: ¿porqué el Ibex es masculino o femenino?



A lo mejor es hermafrodita y no lo sabiamos....


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Nov 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> A lo mejor es hermafrodita y no lo sabiamos....



*¡¡Soy broker y mi co... lo disfruta!!*


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Nov 2008)

Los truños empiezan a florecer por encima del bater...

PRS.MC PRISA A 3.33 -4.86% 
GAMESA 14.38 -0.90 -5.89%


----------



## chameleon (5 Nov 2008)

tiene que bajar, lleva 6 días subiendo sin parar, dow y dax bajando...
¿os hace viernes negro?  
veréis que disgusto...


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2008)

Parece que, a pesar de todo, los americanos han empezado en rojillo, pero quieren recuperar, el pequeño quiere celebrar que al fín le da una patada al desgraciado de Bush.

Hoy han vuelto a salir datos malos, así que volaremos un poquito a ver si nos ponemos en verde (o no) y luego nos volveremos a despeñar hacia abajo, no tengo muy claro si la previsible bajada de tipos del BCE de mañana ya está descontada, aunque diría que sí.

Creo que será más importante los que nos diga tio Trichi mañana, tras el evento y creo que no le va a gustar ni al Tato, mientras tanto ando buscando un "prediction market" donde se apueste por los tipos del BCE, pero no consigo lograrlo.


----------



## Hagen (5 Nov 2008)

Friday, bloody Friday


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2008)

Hale, ya se acabó la subida ahora viene el desplome, lo importante será saber si lo hace poco a poco o sin frenos.


----------



## chameleon (5 Nov 2008)

Mulder, no es por nada, pero hoy has acertado TODO lo que has dicho


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (5 Nov 2008)

Personalmente me encanta leer a Mulder, acierte o no. Pero es que encima acierta.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2008)

El cierre:

IBEX30+5 9744PUNTOS +0,18%

Por cierto, estais viendo el batacazo del petróleo... en igmarkets ahora -520

Saludos...


----------



## ronald29780 (5 Nov 2008)

S&P:

974 
o, lo que es lo mismo -3,08%

Mañana fiesta colorá en el IBEX...


----------



## Tupper (5 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hale, ya se acabó la subida ahora viene el desplome, lo importante será saber si lo hace poco a poco o sin frenos.



Efecto Obama over. Let the_ real _party begin...


----------



## un marronazo (5 Nov 2008)

Wall Street	
9292
9296
20:17
-312


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2008)

Aunque mañana vamos a arrancar el día con bajadas más que probables no me fiaría ni un pelo de la bajada de esta tarde, me parece tan poco fiable como la subida de ayer, aunque esta al menos se hace consolidando.

Parece que los leoncios están acumulando, eso explicaría también que haya vuelto la liquidez al libro de órdenes. 

Es obligatorio ahora fijarse en los soportes y compararlos con los anteriores, si están más arriba a comprar como locos y parece probable que sea así, en caso contrario habría que esperar más.


----------



## chameleon (5 Nov 2008)

¨

la diferencia con alemania se acrecenta, ahora mismo los futuros del dax dan bajadas de más del 2%. con lo mal que estamos tendríamos que estar por debajo, el ibex se va a desplomar en un día un 10%, otro viernes de susto :


----------



## sicran (5 Nov 2008)

Parece que las bolsas quieren volver a ese color tan bonito: el rojo .

Dow	-403.26	-4.19%	9,222.02
NASDAQ	-76.23	-4.28%	1,703.89
S&P	-43.26	-4.30%	962.49


----------



## Misterio (5 Nov 2008)

Creo que es la manera de WS de decir Hola Obama.


----------



## chameleon (5 Nov 2008)

los que estaban largos mañana van a sufrir un poco:


----------



## un marronazo (5 Nov 2008)

casi -500 : lo dicho, la mano de dios ya no está por la labor :


----------



## sicran (5 Nov 2008)

Dow	-509.19	-5.29%	9,116.09
NASDAQ	-100.72	-5.66%	1,679.40
S&P	-55.59	-5.53%	950.16

Buen sprint final.


----------



## Durmiente (5 Nov 2008)

Creo que van a los mismos sitios de donde venimos, es decir, un doble suelo. Pero DESEO que ese doble suelo sea para volver a subir lentamente... aunque me temo que, cuando vuelva a estar a tiro, vuelve a bajar. 

El suelo está más abajo, bastante más abajo.


----------



## P05 (5 Nov 2008)

miercoles negro.


----------



## paco jones (5 Nov 2008)

La victoria de Obama la ha celebrado la bolsa americana con un miércoles negro en las bolsas.

¿Será bueno para la economía tener tantas jornadas bursátiles así a partir de ahora?


----------



## Pindik87 (5 Nov 2008)

Vaya debut del negrito, lo han recibido muy bien en Wall Street. jeje a ver si vuelven los días gloriosos de fuertes caídas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Nov 2008)

a ver, OBAMA ha estudiado en Harvard o una parecida, por lo tanto es de la elite... por muy negro que sea.... está puesto por los que mandan... a ver si nos enteramos...


----------



## tonuel (5 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> a ver, OBAMA ha estudiado en Harvard o una parecida, por lo tanto es de la elite... por muy negro que sea.... está puesto por los que mandan... a ver si nos enteramos...



Si, pero mañana p'abajo... que es lo que nos interesa... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Si, pero mañana p'abajo... que es lo que nos interesa... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Si tonuel entra en el hilo del IBEX, es que por lo menos hemos bajado un 5%, me equivoco? 

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si tonuel entra en el hilo del IBEX, es que por lo menos hemos bajado un 5%, me equivoco?
> 
> Saludos...



Habría que poner al lado del Nelson algo como 

*5% DOWN CERTIFIED*


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Nov 2008)

sastamente


----------



## tonuel (5 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si tonuel entra en el hilo del IBEX, es que por lo menos hemos bajado un 5%, me equivoco?
> 
> Saludos...





Pepitoria dijo:


> Habría que poner al lado del Nelson algo como
> 
> *5% DOWN CERTIFIED*





azkunaveteya dijo:


> sastamente



Ayyyyyy... caxoperretes... 

Mañana nos moveremos en la franja que me gusta... del -5% al -10%... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Nov 2008)

mi amigo morgan ha perdido hoy el 10% de su peso


y mi amigo citi un 14%


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si tonuel entra en el hilo del IBEX, es que por lo menos hemos bajado un 5%, me equivoco?
> 
> Saludos...



Creo lo que hace es tomar 'posiciones' en el hilo


----------



## explorador (5 Nov 2008)

Vttp://www.lavanguardia.es/lv24h/20081103/53572652420.html

OJO con el Sr. Obama que la casta le viene al galgo, la abuelita Madelyn que falleció no era la pobre anciana de 82 años que vive en Kenia y tiene que seguir trabajando para llevarse algo de comida, si no que su tata, pues fue quien le crió, era la *VICEPRESIDENTA DEL BANK OF HAWAI*.


----------



## tonuel (5 Nov 2008)

La firma de mañana va por ustedes... 



Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> La firma de mañana va por ustedes...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Tonuel

con cariño y con amor , para que lo utilices en los momentos propicios


----------



## tonuel (5 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tonuel
> 
> con cariño y con amor , para que lo utilices en los momentos propicios



Gracias, muchas gracias... 


Pero... ¿me podrias hacer otra con el -10% para las grandes ocasiones...? 




Saludos


----------



## nief (5 Nov 2008)

Jejeje, compra con el rumor y vende con la notica!! joder no falla


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Gracias, muchas gracias...
> 
> 
> Pero... ¿me podrias hacer otra con el -10% para las grandes ocasiones...?
> ...



A mandar...


----------



## tonuel (5 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A mandar...



jojojojojo... gracias crack... 

esta me la voy a guardar con mucho amor... 



Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> jojojojojo... gracias crack...
> 
> esta me la voy a guardar con mucho amor...
> 
> ...



que me da a mi que vamos a ver algunos de estos antes que acabe el año


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Nov 2008)

explorador dijo:


> Vttp://www.lavanguardia.es/lv24h/20081103/53572652420.html
> 
> OJO con el Sr. Obama que la casta le viene al galgo, la abuelita Madelyn que falleció no era la pobre anciana de 82 años que vive en Kenia y tiene que seguir trabajando para llevarse algo de comida, si no que su tata, pues fue quien le crió, era la *VICEPRESIDENTA DEL BANK OF HAWAI*.





es para que la gente desmitifique.... estánpuesto por el capital


el pobre joe negro que está en el porche de su casa y que le acaban de nombrar ninja mayor del reino, lo seguira siendo, pero esta vez sin porsche (y no cayenne)


----------



## tonuel (5 Nov 2008)

*No me aventuro a concretar el dia pero... * 




*está cerca...* 







Saludos


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2008)

Para animar el hilo he de decir que creo que mañana bajaremos pero no tanto como el 5%, recuerden que mañana se bajan tipos y luego habla el inefable Trichi. Nos contará las mentiras de costumbre para confundir al personal y para que creamos que es bueno, bondadoso y ecuánime, eso moverá mercado en una dirección que aun no es previsible.

Aunque cualquier burbujista le pueda estar agradecido, lo cierto es que este hombre es un asombroso manipulador.

La tendencia ahora es a bajar, pero no hasta mínimos, solo bajamos para vean que hay un soporte a esta débil subida.

Edito: si alguien me acusaba de que creo confusión, ahí tienen eso!


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Nov 2008)

Como estamos en afterhours posteo una imagen ...


----------



## Locke (6 Nov 2008)

Pues el Nikkei parece que se esta animando, se deja un 5%.

Nikkei 225 11/6 - *11:00
8,980.18 - 541.06

Ha perdido los 9000.







Saludos!


----------



## nam (6 Nov 2008)

Solo decir que el recibimiento de WS a Obama se debe a que una de sus promesas electorales ha sido el subir el impuesto sobre ganancias de capital. Puede que veamos la bolsa bajar considerablemente hasta final de anyo por si Obama aumenta el impuesto para las ganancias ejercitadas desde el 2009.


----------



## autsaider (6 Nov 2008)

nam dijo:


> Solo decir que el recibimiento de WS a Obama se debe a que una de sus promesas electorales ha sido el subir el impuesto sobre ganancias de capital. Puede que veamos la bolsa bajar considerablemente hasta final de anyo por si Obama aumenta el impuesto para las ganancias ejercitadas desde el 2009.



La misión de Obama es darle la puntilla final a la economía useña.


----------



## ertitoagus (6 Nov 2008)

yo creo que el dia de la gran castaña es mañana viernes, hoy jueves van a estar demasiado pendientes del tranchete ya que le toca dar su dosis de "mensaje encriptado de futuro" más que por la posible bajada descontada ya de hoy.


----------



## ronald29780 (6 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mi amigo morgan ha perdido hoy el 10% de su peso
> 
> 
> y mi amigo citi un 14%



Hay algunos, que estamos esperando desde el Lunes este movimiento...


----------



## nief (6 Nov 2008)

el nikkei -622 puntos


----------



## davinci79 (6 Nov 2008)

Estoy mirando los futuros y no entiendo nada, volvemos a estar muy por encima del Dow y parece que abriremos bajando la mitad que en Europa. A ver si nos ponemos las pilas que echo de menos las palomitas.


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2008)

Lo que va a ocurrir hoy es que abrimos a la baja para hacer un gran lateral durante la mañana, es muy raro que veamos algún movimiento brusco. La mañana será, por tanto, aburridísima.

Dedíquense a otra cosa, nada que ver por aquí, circulen!


----------



## dillei (6 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Para animar el hilo he de decir que creo que mañana bajaremos pero no tanto como el 5%, recuerden que mañana se bajan tipos y luego habla el inefable Trichi. Nos contará las mentiras de costumbre para confundir al personal y para que creamos que es bueno, bondadoso y ecuánime, eso moverá mercado en una dirección que aun no es previsible.
> 
> Aunque cualquier burbujista le pueda estar agradecido, lo cierto es que este hombre es un asombroso manipulador.
> 
> ...



Hombre, por fin creo que vas a acertar, hoy bajará.

lo que me extraña es que creas que la decisión de Trichet puede afectar a las bolsas, no es muy propio de un analista técnico.

Me parecería más lógico decir que no tiene nada que ver ni las elecciones ni lo que haga Trichet, simplemente ha tocado la directriz bajista.

Por ejemplo:


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Hombre, por fin creo que vas a acertar, hoy bajará.
> 
> lo que me extraña es que creas que la decisión de Trichet puede afectar a las bolsas, no es muy propio de un analista técnico.
> 
> ...



Hoy tendremos mañana lateral, precisamente por el BCE (en estos casos se hace la pantomima), así que es importante, pero otra cosa es que lo que suceda a continuación ya esté previsto de antemano diga lo que diga este señor.

Aunque sea analista técnico no uso indicadores ni RSI, ni MACD ni nada de nada, me baso en otras cosas, ya dije un día que yo analizo pautas de volumen y a partir de eso veo por donde podríamos ir.

Tampoco pondré aquí el gráfico, me limito a repetir las conclusiones, de todas formas ya me he cansado de hacer previsiones, incluso aunque acierte.

Edito: El volumen es bajísimo, así que ya está claro: lateral.


----------



## davinci79 (6 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo que va a ocurrir hoy es que abrimos a la baja para hacer un gran lateral durante la mañana, es muy raro que veamos algún movimiento brusco. La mañana será, por tanto, aburridísima.
> 
> Dedíquense a otra cosa, nada que ver por aquí, circulen!



¿Como me dices eso con el bajón que acaba de dar? 
Ya estamos al ritmo de los demás.


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> ¿Como me dices eso con el bajón que acaba de dar?
> Ya estamos al ritmo de los demás.



Bueno, el Ibex siempre fue nerviosillo y va haciendo lo contrario de los demás, si los demás están laterales pues el tendrá máxima volatilidad y viceversa.

Que cruz de índice.


----------



## Dolmen (6 Nov 2008)

3,45% de leñazo, dice Cárpatos, en la apertura


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Nov 2008)

Atención al IBEX30+5 que se nos va por el barranquillo...
*
IBEX30+5 -422puntos -4,33%* 

Saludos...

Edito: De aquí a un rato que venga tonuel con su -5% certified ;-)


----------



## BurBorja (6 Nov 2008)

una pregunta para los gurus. ¿me podeis decir alguna pagina buena para consultar los volumenes y volatilidad de los principales indices/valores?

Gracias anticipadas


----------



## Vercingetorix (6 Nov 2008)

Hombre, despues de subir casi un 25% en estos dias. pues no es raro que hoy (incluso puede q tambien mañana), tengo alguna bajada. Son tiempos de nerviosismo


----------



## dillei (6 Nov 2008)

Tienes razón, ya tocaba bajar...


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Nov 2008)

Seguro que me equivoco, pero me parece que trinchet va a sujetar los tipos de interes.


----------



## Casiano (6 Nov 2008)

Tonueeeeel:
Ya nos acercamos. Vete preparando el primer regalo de Petitoria. Ya sabes, el nuevo logo, (bien chulo por cierto)

Este lo estrenas hoy fijo.


Edito: No habia leido que "las cosas a su cauce" ya te habian hecho la sugerencia. Perdón por la repetición.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Nov 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Seguro que me equivoco, pero me parece que trinchet va a sujetar los tipos de interes.



Joder, eso si que seria un Owned en el hilo del yuri...


----------



## Jucari (6 Nov 2008)

Este hilo es la ostia.....a la que se acerca a la barrera de los -5%...se llena si no. se muere en las profundidades....es triste....

Pero bueno...al menos comeremos palomitas lo que resta del mes....porque se presenta un mes de noviembre interesante....reunión del G20...datos económicos desastrosos....ole..ole...y ole...


----------



## Casiano (6 Nov 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Este hilo es la ostia.....a la que se acerca a la barrera de los -5%...se llena si no. se muere en las profundidades....es triste....
> 
> Pero bueno...al menos comeremos palomitas lo que resta del mes....porque se presenta un mes de noviembre interesante....reunión del G20...datos económicos desastrosos....ole..ole...y ole...



Bueno, yo que conste que lo visito diariamente, pero cuando no hay "emociones fuertes" os quedais solo los muy entendidos y claro, para intervenir entre tanto corto, largo puts, etc. pues eso, que a veces se hace dificil, y para meter la pata, pues mejor me estoy callado.


----------



## davinci79 (6 Nov 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Este hilo es la ostia.....a la que se acerca a la barrera de los -5%...se llena si no. se muere en las profundidades....es triste....
> 
> Pero bueno...al menos comeremos palomitas lo que resta del mes....porque se presenta un mes de noviembre interesante....reunión del G20...datos económicos desastrosos....ole..ole...y ole...



Hombre, yo es que al principio tenía acciones y me resultaba muy interesante estar por aquí a diario. Ahora sólo me interesa saber si se puede ir todo a la mierda o no 

Salu2


----------



## chameleon (6 Nov 2008)

de lateral nada, las cosas por su nombre, en cuanto abra el dow nos vamos al -5% ó -6%
y el viernes ojo que nos vamos a ochomiles bajos, haremos el movimiento pabajooooo (c) Peterpan2006


----------



## Jucari (6 Nov 2008)

Donde anda Peterpan????


"Pa abajo"


----------



## Nazgulillo (6 Nov 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Donde anda Peterpan????
> 
> 
> "Pa abajo"



Buscando un curro, a ver si tiene suerte de una vez ya...


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Nov 2008)

Casiano dijo:


> Tonueeeeel:
> Ya nos acercamos. Vete preparando el primer regalo de Petitoria. Ya sabes, el nuevo logo, (bien chulo por cierto)
> 
> Este lo estrenas hoy fijo.
> ...



Tonuel 

ni un dia va a pasar sin que pruebes el nuevo "juguete"


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Nov 2008)

*Credit Suisse rebaja los precios objetivos de los bancos españoles
*
Credit Suisse ha recortado sus estimaciones de ingresos para los bancos españoles, incluidos Santabder, BBVA y Popular. Explica esta decisión por la subida del paro y la desaceleración económica del país.

Las nuevas previsiones sitúan la caída de los ingresos en un 14% de media para el próximo año. Respecto a Santander y BBVA, advierte de un descenso en el crecimiento económico de América Latina.

La entidad gala ha rebajado en dos euros los precios objetivos de Santander y BBVA, que quedan en 14 y 17 euros, respectivamente. La valoración de Popular es ahora de 5,75 euros, frente a los 6,50 anteriores.

Credit Suisse baja 50 céntimos el precio objetivo de Banesto y Sabadell, hasta los 8 y los 4 euros, respectivamente. Las acciones de Bankinter valen para el banco galo 4,75 euros (antes 5), lo mismo que las de Pastor (previamente las valoraba en 5,50).

Credit Suisse rebaja los precios objetivos de los bancos españoles - 6/11/08 - elEconomista.es

Saludos..


----------



## tonuel (6 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Atención al IBEX30+5 que se nos va por el barranquillo...
> *
> IBEX30+5 -422puntos -4,33%*
> 
> ...





Pepitoria dijo:


> Tonuel
> 
> ni un dia va a pasar sin que pruebes el nuevo "juguete"



Estoy por aquí no os preocupeis... aun nos queda la tarde... 



Saludos


----------



## SNB4President (6 Nov 2008)

Futuros del DJI bajando un 1,6% hasta los 9.000. S&P bajando cerca de un 2% hasta los 940.


----------



## JanderPepis (6 Nov 2008)

esto va pabajo


----------



## Hagen (6 Nov 2008)

bajada de tipos de inglaterra de 1,5


----------



## Sylar (6 Nov 2008)

Como ha reaccionado el FTSE?


----------



## Hagen (6 Nov 2008)

Pues recupera algo, pero no mucho, al igual que los futuros, los del down por unos minutos hane stado en positivo


----------



## shoah (6 Nov 2008)

Estarán esperando a ver que dice Trichet...


----------



## bah (6 Nov 2008)




----------



## Locke (6 Nov 2008)

bah dijo:


>



Redios, eso es una subida vertical de libro.... : :


----------



## trichetin (6 Nov 2008)

bah dijo:


>



Esta imagen debería valer como el oro para saber que a los borregos les quede claro para quién trabajan los políticos


----------



## feliponII (6 Nov 2008)

trichetin dijo:


> Esta imagen debería valer como el oro para saber que a los borregos les quede claro para quién trabajan los políticos



buff con la bajada historica de 150 puntos ya les vale que suba asi ¡¡¡ 

El trinchete es capaz de darnos un sustaco y bajar el tipo 50 o 100 ptos ... 

seria una forma estupenda de darle la bienvenida al nuevo presi del mundo ...


----------



## Tupper (6 Nov 2008)

No hay sorpresa: el BCE rebaja los tipos 50 puntos básicos, hasta el 3,25% (13:46)


----------



## Jucari (6 Nov 2008)

Al Ibex no le ha gustado nada que el BCE no siguiera los pasos de el BDI.....va pa abajo!!!!!


----------



## chameleon (6 Nov 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> No hay sorpresa: el BCE rebaja los tipos 50 puntos básicos, hasta el 3,25% (13:46)



Da igual lo que baje, esto se hunde:

13:57

España 35 9352 9360 13:57 -375 
Wall Street 9051 9057 13:57 -66 
Alemania 30 4944.5 4946.5 -223


----------



## Supertramp-a (6 Nov 2008)

Vaya ritmo de caida lleva el ibex :

-390


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Da igual lo que baje, esto se hunde:
> 
> 13:57
> 
> ...




Estoy viendo la gráfica de caida y me he quedado :


----------



## Jucari (6 Nov 2008)

La bajada de 1.5 puntos del BdI...indican que la cosa esta a las últimas.....el BCE no tendra mas opción que volver a bajar en Diciembre..al tiempo...

A ver como se mueve esto a partir de ahora...pero creo que haberse quedado en 0.50 puntos mas de un inversor no le va a sentar muy bien...


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Da igual lo que baje, esto se hunde:
> 
> 13:57
> 
> ...




Estoy viendo la gráfica de caida y me he quedado :

Mulder , necesitamos tus predicciones,


----------



## Jucari (6 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Estoy viendo la gráfica de caida y me he quedado :
> 
> Mulder , necesitamos tus predicciones,



Pues va cogiendo carrerilla.!!!!!....CUIDADIN la que viene hoy..


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Nov 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Pues va cogiendo carrerilla.!!!!!....CUIDADIN la que viene hoy..



Sr . Tonuel

acomodose en este hilo, pronto

P.D. por cierto, que ha pasado con prisa, ¿¿no hay cotización??


----------



## chameleon (6 Nov 2008)

Supertramp-a dijo:


> Vaya ritmo de caida lleva el ibex :
> 
> -390




claro, el mercado ya descontaba que trichi bajaba 50 puntos. han estado esperando un milagro que se ha producido en UK pero no en el BCE. una vez sabido que no hay milagro, leyendo los malos datos por doquier, las elecciones USA ya finalizadas etc no hay razón para aguantar.

Sigo diciendo que estamos demasiado altos, caemos menos que el dow y estos días hemos subido más. hoy nos dejamos un 6% por lo menos, en cuanto abra WS


----------



## Jucari (6 Nov 2008)

Habra que tener mucho cuidado con las palabras de Trichetin..:...depende de lo que hable ...lo hunde todo... aunque creo que dara esperanzas a nuevas bajadas antes de final de año...


----------



## ronald29780 (6 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> claro, el mercado ya descontaba que trichi bajaba 50 puntos. han estado esperando un milagro que se ha producido en UK pero no en el BCE. una vez sabido que no hay milagro, leyendo los malos datos por doquier, las elecciones USA ya finalizadas etc no hay razón para aguantar.
> 
> Sigo diciendo que estamos demasiado altos, caemos menos que el dow y estos días hemos subido más. hoy nos dejamos un 6% por lo menos, en cuanto abra WS



Pues, el intradia del Ibex es un Zas en toda la regla para nuestros queridos Nunquis y Poquis. 
Impresionante la bajada del Ibex a las 11...
Despeñaperros una mierda, en comparacion...


----------



## tonuel (6 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Sr . Tonuel
> 
> acomodose en este hilo, pronto
> 
> P.D. por cierto, que ha pasado con prisa, ¿¿no hay cotización??



jojojo... 


Ese es mi ibex... 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2008)

Bueno, ya he vuelto, voy a analizar un poco todo lo que ha pasado a ver que saco en claro.

El movimiento es lateral, hemos subido, hemos bajado mucho para acabar en el mismo sitio más o menos, esta es la fanfarria de los tipos que no va mucho más allá.

Cuando abran los americanos se hará lo se tenía programado, ahora les cuento.


----------



## CHARLIE (6 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, ya he vuelto, voy a analizar un poco todo lo que ha pasado a ver que saco en claro.
> 
> El movimiento es lateral, hemos subido, hemos bajado mucho para acabar en el mismo sitio más o menos, esta es la fanfarria de los tipos que no va mucho más allá.
> 
> Cuando abran los americanos se hará lo se tenía programado, ahora les cuento.




Mulder, "cohone", no nos tengas en ascuas, dinos, dinos qué es lo que estaba programado, venga..............


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2008)

Creo que esta tarde podríamos abrir al alza y empezar a subir fuerte, en lo que parecerá una celebración por la bajada de tipos que no irá muy lejos. Tras eso vuelta a la realidad mientras nos topamos con las resistencias para caer a plomo. Caída que, es probable, que siga mañana.

El Eurostoxx debería caer unos 300 puntos, ahora está en 2619, hasta que la cosa se gire al alza.

Ahora veremos que ocurre, no creo que se coman 300 puntos hasta principios-mediados de la semana que viene ahora que nos hemos calmado un poco, pero nunca se sabe.


----------



## chameleon (6 Nov 2008)

no nos despistemos, hundimiento y ya está, no hay ninguna razón para aguantar o subir, el dow está ahí dudando, esperando a ver qué pasa, y luego ira para abajo otra vez

hoy bajamos el 5% que bajó ayer el dow (por lo menos), y si hoy no baja mucho el dow puede que mañana bajemos nosotros sólo un poquillo, un 2% o así

España 35 9258 9266 15:21 -469 
Wall Street 9067 9073 15:21 -55 
Alemania 30 4941.0 4943.0 15:21 -232


----------



## elchema (6 Nov 2008)

no es por nada, pero con la de veces que ha errado el señor mulder pareciese que os tiene embebecidos.....es la tactica goebbleniana...pero en vez de repetir mucho una mentira hasta que se convierta en verdad, dar mucho la brasa hasta que te terminen adorando

coño, un nuevo dogma: interpreta mucho un papel, que aunque al principio quedes mal, terminarás convenciendo de lo que querías, aunque lo sigas haciendo como el culo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Nov 2008)

Brent por debajo de 60$ :, bajando 2,5$. Euro a 1,28$ 

Saludos...

Concretamente a 59,4$, o a 46,4€


----------



## Jucari (6 Nov 2008)

Cuidadin con AMBAC

AMBAC FINL GRP INC(NYSE: ABK)
NEW Real-time: 1.70 0.30 (-15.00%) 9:49AM EThelp


----------



## Halfredico (6 Nov 2008)

*Si, hay una ministra de defensa mas ridicula que la nuestra*

Post equivocado de lugar.


----------



## Durmiente (6 Nov 2008)

Ojo a la pérdida del 9000 en el Dow JOnes.

Es psicológico


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2008)

elchema dijo:


> no es por nada, pero con la de veces que ha errado el señor mulder pareciese que os tiene embebecidos.....es la tactica goebbleniana...pero en vez de repetir mucho una mentira hasta que se convierta en verdad, dar mucho la brasa hasta que te terminen adorando



A los hechos me remito:

^STOXX50E: Summary for DJ EURO STOXX 50 - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## dillei (6 Nov 2008)

Tonuel si que las clava. Ese -5%!

Te has fijado en los volúmenes?


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2008)

Parece que se sigue el plan previsto, pero no hay cartuchos para pasar la tarde, el volumen ha decaido mucho y no aparece salvo en contadísimas ocasiones.


----------



## dillei (6 Nov 2008)

Parece que Tonuel se va a quedar corto.

Se acabó la fiesta de Obama y de Trichet... ahora el resacón!

.


----------



## Jucari (6 Nov 2008)

539,20 -5,53 

y No Decis Nada????


----------



## tonuel (6 Nov 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> 539,20 -5,53
> 
> y No Decis Nada????




Ibex 35 a las 16:36; -6,05%

9155 puntos




*tonuel was here...* 



Saludos


----------



## Jucari (6 Nov 2008)

,....Se te echaba de menos Tonuel!!!!.....


----------



## Supertramp-a (6 Nov 2008)

- 585 :


----------



## tonuel (6 Nov 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> ,....Se te echaba de menos Tonuel!!!!.....



Si, jeje... parece que estoy perdiendo facultades y me he quedado corto... 



Saludos


----------



## davinci79 (6 Nov 2008)

Vamos que podemos, si vemos un 8.??? sacamos las palomitas


----------



## ertitoagus (6 Nov 2008)

cabronesssssssssss estos no esperan al viernes como buenos mozossssssss jejejjee aquí prima el mariquita el último 

El batacazo para que ya ha empezado


----------



## tonuel (6 Nov 2008)

Ibex 35 a las 16:44; -6,27%

9134 puntos




Saludos


----------



## Rocket (6 Nov 2008)

Ya decia yo que como esto podia estar tan aburrido en tiempos de recesion... pero bueno, ha estado sorprendentemente subiendo estos dias... que esperabais? Ver los 17.000?


----------



## SNB4President (6 Nov 2008)

Tonuel, vete preparando el sello bueno...


----------



## Jucari (6 Nov 2008)

Ahora volveis al hilo todos eh?????.....

Pues a buscar palomitas.....!!!!!!


----------



## tonuel (6 Nov 2008)

gamesa va p'arriba después de la victoria de Obama... 



-14,63%... 




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (6 Nov 2008)

chameleon (11:58) dijo:


> de lateral nada, las cosas por su nombre, en cuanto abra el dow nos vamos al -5% ó -6%
> y el viernes ojo que nos vamos a ochomiles bajos, haremos el movimiento pabajooooo (c) Peterpan2006



ejem...


----------



## tonuel (6 Nov 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Tonuel, vete preparando el sello bueno...



ese no se si lo podré sacar hoy... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2008)

Donde dice eso de 'Down 5% certified', debería decir 'Down 5% or more certified'.


----------



## ronald29780 (6 Nov 2008)

TEF e Ibertrola no sé, pero creo que al SAN y al BBVA queda todavia recorrido hacia abajo...


----------



## urisamir (6 Nov 2008)

Suerte que gracias a este hilo (sin personalizar) me quite de lo poco que tenía el lunes. Un 13% en 12 días, pas mal ... Ahora, por pardillo, como me han sangrado a comisiones ... joputas banqueros ...:


----------



## Durmiente (6 Nov 2008)

Joder, ya la lían de nuevo

Si van a perder los 8900....


----------



## SNB4President (6 Nov 2008)

Si vuelven a vender como la semana pasada antes de terminar la sesión por "lo que pueda pasar mañana" seguro que sí que llegamos a los 8.900.


----------



## Jucari (6 Nov 2008)

Este huele a muerto ....

AMBAC FINL GRP INC(NYSE: ABK)
NEW Real-time: 1.55 0.45 (-22.50%) 11:04am EThelp


----------



## Rocket (6 Nov 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Este huele a muerto ....
> 
> AMBAC FINL GRP INC(NYSE: ABK)
> NEW Real-time: 1.55 0.45 (-22.50%) 11:04am EThelp



Cada semana le toca a un grande morder el polvo... RBS, AIG, ING, Santander... y ahora es AMBAC.

Lo jodido es que estos no son un banco... y no estan entre los elegidos en la lista de salvamentos... o quizas si, quien sabe... pero en cuestion de bolsa de valores, la incertidumbre significa la muerte.


----------



## urisamir (6 Nov 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Este huele a muerto ....
> 
> AMBAC FINL GRP INC(NYSE: ABK)
> NEW Real-time: 1.55 0.45 (-22.50%) 11:04am EThelp



Ahora por fin es el momento de los tiburones. Buscan cadáveres que ni la salida de Bush ni la no-llegada de Obama puedan rescatar, para quedarse con los despojos...:


----------



## tonuel (6 Nov 2008)

Ibex 35 a las 17:11; -6,50%

9110 puntos




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2008)

Se que más de uno me va a fusilar por esto pero creo que mañana tocan subidas o, al menos, no será una bajada fuerte. He visto señal de cambio de tendencia hoy y además fuerte.

Esto nos daría a entender que estamos bajando para encontrar un soporte adecuado donde apoyar una subida de medio plazo, que sería congruente con la época en la que estamos y congruente con la nueva elección de presidente USA, una nueva época se abre y estamos expectantes a ver que pasa. La crisis ya se la dieron toda al saliente Bush.

Pero esto es hablar de fundamentales.

Es probable que estemos acabando un ciclo de medio plazo, pero esto último aun me gustaría tenerlo más claro y de momento no las tengo todas conmigo. Desde que falló la figura técnica de medio plazo que tenía dibujada las cotas no me cuadran bien con lo que hace el gráfico y estoy un poco confuso con todo lo que está ocurriendo a medio.

Es muy importante saber que sucederá a medio plazo para poder hacer previsiones fiables a corto, aunque el final/principio de cada ciclo despistan bastante. Un método alternativo que he descubierto últimamente para analizar el medio plazo es ver cada valor del índice por separado y así hacerme una idea del conjunto, pero aun estoy en ello.

Les mantendré informados.


----------



## Casiano (6 Nov 2008)

Pues si no hay novedades de ultima hora, el "sello bueno" pamañaaaana.
Tonuel, mañana a fichar aqui tempranito.


----------



## tonuel (6 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Se que más de uno me va a fusilar por esto pero creo que mañana tocan subidas o, al menos, no será una bajada fuerte. He visto señal de cambio de tendencia hoy y además fuerte.







Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Nov 2008)

Joder estamos bajando + de 600 puntos, con el brent a menos de 58$, bajando hoy más de 4$, casi un 7%, el € bajando contra el $, deflación pura y dura...

Saludos...

Edito, baja hasta el oro... lo único que sube es la plata!!!!


----------



## Durmiente (6 Nov 2008)

Pues el dow ya está por el -2'50%


----------



## dillei (6 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Se que más de uno me va a fusilar por esto pero creo que mañana tocan subidas o, al menos, no será una bajada fuerte.



Casi no dejas posibilidades

Sólo te equivocas si hay castañazo.


----------



## asilei (6 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> ...
> Es muy importante saber que sucederá a medio plazo para poder hacer previsiones fiables a corto, aunque el final/principio de cada ciclo despistan bastante. Un método alternativo que he descubierto últimamente para analizar el medio plazo es ver cada valor del índice por separado y así hacerme una idea del conjunto, pero aun estoy en ello.
> ..


----------



## dillei (6 Nov 2008)

... mañana no habrá rebote con fuerza, bajará o subirá pero poco


----------



## tonuel (6 Nov 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Casi no dejas posibilidades
> 
> Sólo te equivocas si hay castañazo.



Se equivoca como siempre... mañana toca éste... 






Saludos


----------



## davinci79 (6 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Se equivoca como siempre... mañana toca éste...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy bueno


----------



## Disolvente (6 Nov 2008)

Nos vemos en los 6500 de IBEX ...


----------



## Jucari (6 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Se que más de uno me va a fusilar por esto pero creo que mañana tocan subidas o, al menos, no será una bajada fuerte. He visto señal de cambio de tendencia hoy y además fuerte.
> 
> Esto nos daría a entender que estamos bajando para encontrar un soporte adecuado donde apoyar una subida de medio plazo, que sería congruente con la época en la que estamos y congruente con la nueva elección de presidente USA, una nueva época se abre y estamos expectantes a ver que pasa. La crisis ya se la dieron toda al saliente Bush.
> 
> ...



Coño Mulder...eres como una eyaculación precoz...


----------



## donpepito (6 Nov 2008)

Parece que va a cerrar a -5.65%


----------



## Rocket (6 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Parece que va a cerrar a -5.65%



Creo que bastante menos... esta habiendo espantada general en la negociacion del cierre... :

Creo que he visto rondando los -600 puntos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Parece que va a cerrar a -5.65%



Por lo menos bajará 60-70 puntos más...


----------



## Jucari (6 Nov 2008)

9.133,90 -610,80 -6,27 17:35:51


----------



## donpepito (6 Nov 2008)

Todavía nos queda juego, gamesa tiene que llegar a 9,00€ en breve, hoy se ha llevado un buen anticipo de lo que le espera, al igual que el bbva que se ha crecido en unos días.


----------



## ronald29780 (6 Nov 2008)

¿Nadie ve Gual Estrit?

Así lo pongo yo:

924 -2,97%



(Coño es un numero Porsche, ¿Una señal?)


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Nov 2008)

Tonuel

planta la certifcación solitariamente para marcar el momento

Hoy lo hago yo por ti, pero te eres el Rey en eso 

*Toma!!!*


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Donde dice eso de 'Down 5% certified', debería decir 'Down 5% or more certified'.



No te preocupes, Mulder, ya tenemos el de 10% , el Mega-Down


----------



## Jucari (6 Nov 2008)

En WS se animan tambien...

DOW -3,69%
S&P - 4,00%
NASDAQ -3,35%


----------



## tonuel (6 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tonuel
> 
> planta la certifcación solitariamente para marcar el momento
> 
> ...



*IBEX 35... 6,27% DOWN CERTIFIED...* 







Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Nov 2008)

Ya hemos superado los -100 puntos en el futuro del IBEX30+5...

*Dow 8770	-4,04%
Nasdaq	1619	-3,72%
S&P 500	911	-4,28%
*
Saludos...


----------



## Misterio (6 Nov 2008)

Metiendo presión en WS antes de la reunión del 15N?, a lo mejor para entonces llegamos con 800 pelaos en el S&P..

912 ahora mismo, hoy veremos si la mano de Dios era solo republicana.


----------



## Pindik87 (6 Nov 2008)

EL efecto Obama de momento es bastante negro-rojo. jojo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Nov 2008)

Para que quede constancia del topten... 

*GAMESA -16,17%
ACCIONA -12,29%
IBERIA -12,02%
TECNICAS REU -9,95%
OHL -9,41%
FERROVIAL -9,19%
IBERDROLA -8,80%
FCC -8,69%
REPSOL -8,51%
ABERTIS A -8,24%*

Todo esto -6,27% down certified... 

Saludos...


----------



## explorador (6 Nov 2008)

Arcelor Mittal no lo hizo mal -19,32


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Nov 2008)

explorador dijo:


> Arcelor Mittal no lo hizo mal -19,32



Eso que ganó ganó 7.906 millones hasta septiembre, un 33,9% más... :

ArcelorMittal ganó 7.906 millones hasta septiembre, un 33,9% más - 5/11/08 - elEconomista.es

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Nov 2008)

Por cierto en el fuera de horas estamos en 8xxx :

Saludos...


----------



## sicran (6 Nov 2008)

El Dow ya pierde casi un 5%

Dow	-452.96	-4.96%	8,686.31
NASDAQ	-70.73	-4.21%	1,610.91
S&P	-49.11	-5.15%	903.66


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Para que quede constancia del topten...
> 
> *GAMESA -16,17%
> ACCIONA -12,29%
> ...



Acciona se ha puesto hoy a tiro, entrada en 69.49, con objetivo en 97, aunque recomiendo ir poniendo un trailing stop. Yo en acciones solía poner el stop en la media de 10 o 13.

La entrada se desharía por debajo del mínimo del año que marcó hace poco.


----------



## Kujire (6 Nov 2008)

EL DOW ha atravesado los 9.000 como si fuese queso de untar:

8744 -394V


----------



## Builder (6 Nov 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> EL DOW ha atravesado los 9.000 como si fuese queso de untar:



El PPT está ocupado haciendo las maletas...


----------



## Explotaaa (6 Nov 2008)

Parece que la bajada de tipos le importa una mierda al la bolsa. Hoy, hostión del Ibex a pesar del rebajón del Tranchete.


----------



## Hagen (6 Nov 2008)

parace que se "calma" la caida

ibex -95
down -368


----------



## sicran (6 Nov 2008)

Según he ido siguiendo el tema, veo que es al contrario, se ha calmado un rato y ahora vuelve a bajar con ganas


----------



## Hagen (6 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Acciona se ha puesto hoy a tiro, entrada en 69.49, con objetivo en 97, aunque recomiendo ir poniendo un trailing stop. Yo en acciones solía poner el stop en la media de 10 o 13.
> 
> La entrada se desharía por debajo del mínimo del año que marcó hace poco.



A corto, a largo o a que plazo, Acciona en un mes tendra una expectacular subida cuando se reparta el dividendo de Endesa, pero la tendencia es bajista, con un rebote desde minimos.

Pero bueno para ganar hay que arriesgar. 

Si pones un trailing stop muy cercano con la volatilidad actual, te saltara a la primera.

Salu2


----------



## Misterio (6 Nov 2008)

Bueno a ver si se pierden los 900 que estan a punto de caramelo.


----------



## un marronazo (6 Nov 2008)

Wall Street	
8676
8680
21:50
-442


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> A corto, a largo o a que plazo, Acciona en un mes tendra una expectacular subida cuando se reparta el dividendo de Endesa, pero la tendencia es bajista, con un rebote desde minimos.
> 
> Pero bueno para ganar hay que arriesgar.
> 
> ...



Sería para corto plazo, 2 semanas como mucho, pero se podría aguantar un mes perfectamente si va bien. Por otra parte con la que cae ahora no es recomendable poner stops demasiado lejanos, al menos mientras aun no se hayan recuperado comisiones, a partir de ahí a gusto del consumidor (hay quien recomienda 5 ATR's).

El stop máximo estaría en los mínimos anuales para quien tenga fuelle, pero es que la entrada sería especulativa, no a largo plazo.

De todas las que tengo seleccionadas no es la que más me guste, pero parece buena y se ha puesto a tiro, aunque me gustaría verla bajar algo más antes.


----------



## sicran (6 Nov 2008)

Dow	-491.03	-5.37%	8,648.24
NASDAQ	-76.21	-4.53%	1,605.43
S&P	-52.22	-5.48%	900.55


----------



## un marronazo (6 Nov 2008)

cuanto ha perdido hoy ?


----------



## Misterio (6 Nov 2008)

Otro 5% que se deja el S&P 904, pero bueno han aguantado el 900 con un buen muro.


----------



## Durmiente (6 Nov 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> cuanto ha perdido hoy ?



-443 puntos -4'85

los futuros suben 40 puntos


----------



## Hagen (6 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Sería para corto plazo, 2 semanas como mucho, pero se podría aguantar un mes perfectamente si va bien. Por otra parte con la que cae ahora no es recomendable poner stops demasiado lejanos, al menos mientras aun no se hayan recuperado comisiones, a partir de ahí a gusto del consumidor (hay quien recomienda 5 ATR's).
> 
> El stop máximo estaría en los mínimos anuales para quien tenga fuelle, pero es que la entrada sería especulativa, no a largo plazo.
> 
> De todas las que tengo seleccionadas no es la que más me guste, pero parece buena y se ha puesto a tiro, aunque me gustaría verla bajar algo más antes.




Estoy de acuerdo contigo, debería bajar mas para entrar, aunque no espero grandes rebotes, antes de bajar más


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Nov 2008)

Tonuel!!!!!! Te llaman en el S&P500... Han bajado un -5,03% y hay que certificarlo... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (6 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel!!!!!! Te llaman en el S&P500... Han bajado un -5,03% y hay que certificarlo...
> 
> Saludos...



*S&P500... 5,03 DOWN CERTIFIED...* 





Saludos


----------



## Hagen (6 Nov 2008)

Bueno señores,

Uno que se las pira, cuidarme el overnight.

A ver que sensaciones nos dejan los japos.

ciao


----------



## donpepito (6 Nov 2008)

Yo soy partidario de comprar mañana ACCIONA, es de esperar que se devalue un 4,25% durante la mañana.


----------



## tonuel (6 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo soy partidario de comprar mañana ACCIONA, es de esperar que se devalue un 4,25% durante la mañana.



compra, compra... mañana al cierre lo celebramos... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Nov 2008)

*Criteria redujo un 20% el beneficio hasta septiembre, con 972 millones, y aumentó un 10% el recurrente*

Criteria CaixaCorp obtuvo un beneficio neto consolidado de 972 millones de euros hasta septiembre, un 20% menos que en el mismo periodo de 2007 --cuando sumó desinversiones por 409 millones--, mientras que aumentó un 10% el beneficio recurrente, hasta los 887 millones, informó hoy la sociedad que agrupa la cartera de participadas de La Caixa.

Criteria expuso en un comunicado que la caída del beneficio consolidado se vio influida por desinversiones de 2007 como Suez, Atlantia, Caprabo y Occidental Hoteles, entre otras, que sumaron 409 millones de euros, mientras que 2008 estuvo marcado por las inversiones, como la compra del 20% de Grupo Financiero Inbursa.

El aumento del beneficio recurrente se debió al crecimiento de los dividendos percibidos por las sociedades clasificadas como Disponibles para la Venta, un 57%, así como a los resultados aportados por las compañías asociadas y dependientes, que han incrementado en un 10% y un 7%, respectivamente.

El valor neto de los activos (NAV) de Criteria a 30 de septiembre era de 17.880 millones de euros, y las acciones cotizaban con un descuento del 36,6%. En el apartado positivo, los dividendos percibidos de las participadas de Criteria alcanzaron la cifra de 632 millones de euros, un 56% más respecto al mismo periodo del 2007.

DIVIDENDO DE 10 CÉNTIMOS POR ACCIÓN

El consejo de administración de Criteria aprobó hoy distribuir el segundo dividendo a cuenta con cargo al ejercicio 2008, de 10 céntimos de euro por acción, que se hará efectivo a partir del próximo 2 de diciembre.

Este importe se suma al primer dividendo a cuenta que la compañía ya distribuyó el pasado 2 de julio, de cinco céntimos de euro por acción. Será el cuarto abonado por la sociedad en el 2008. Dos de ellos corresponden a los resultados del ejercicio 2007, que se abonaron los pasados 17 de enero y 17 de junio por unos importes de tres céntimos por acción y de dos céntimos por acción, respectivamente.

INVERSIONES POR 4.136 MILLONES

Las inversiones de Criteria hasta septiembre sumaron 4.136 millones, de los que 82 correspondieron al tercer trimestre: 72 millones en Gas Natural (hasta el 37,14%), nueve millones para ganar peso en Bank of East Asia (hasta el 9,86%) y un millón para consolidar su posición en Boursorama (hasta el 20,89%).

Asimismo, con fecha 30 de julio, el consejo de administración de Criteria acordó respaldar la adquisición del 45,3% de Unión Fenosa y consiguiente OPA por el resto del capital por parte de Gas Natural.

La cuantificación de la aportación definitiva de Criteria dependerá del número de accionistas de Unión Fenosa que acudan a la OPA, así como del número de accionistas de Gas Natural que acudan a la posterior ampliación de capital, pero el importe máximo de inversión aprobado por el Consejo de Administración de Criteria es de 1.903 millones.

(Ampl.)Criteria redujo un 20% el beneficio hasta septiembre, con 972 millones, y aumentó un 10% el recurrente - Cotizalia.com

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (6 Nov 2008)

Me parece que voy a comprar criterias muy pronto... ¿alguien se apunta...? 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (6 Nov 2008)

Unión Fenosa está muy plano, menos mal que vendí las 178 acciones esta mañana, no veo rebote de momento, por mucha especulación OPA que nos quieran hacer ver.

Criteria puede recuperar sus mínimos de 2,17EUR, es un valor que tiene poco recorrido y 10 centimos -segundo- dividendo no va a levantar el valor.


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Nov 2008)

En afterhours .... venga felicitación de navidad Merry Xmas


----------



## Pindik87 (6 Nov 2008)

Bueno veo que las aguas vuelven a su cauce, digo a la cascada del rio, jaja. A ver que tal mañana.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2008)

Mulder,

¿que me opinas de PRISA?


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Nov 2008)

ayer mi amigo morgan perdio un 10% de su peso y hoy con la cagalera otro 10%... y citi ayer 14 y hoy 10


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Nov 2008)

1ª hora en nikkei subida negativa del 7%


----------



## Catacrack (7 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 1ª hora en nikkei subida negativa del 7%



Esto es lo mismo que una bajada positiva ?


----------



## elefante (7 Nov 2008)

Catacrack dijo:


> Esto es lo mismo que una bajada positiva ?



La palabra "bajada" es tabú, y la palabra "negativo" casi también. Hubiera sido más correcto decir una subida no positiva del 7%.


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Nov 2008)

hombre ambac solo ha bajado un 24%....

y hace un año o asi estaba a 52... hoy a 1,52.... pero bueno ha estado a 1,06



y MBIA de cuarenta y pico a 8 tambien


hace 9 meses: S&P confirma note "AAA" de aseguradoras de crédito Ambac, MBIA y CIFG - 25/02/08 - elEconomista.es

y otra noticia interesante: Buffett crea aseguradora de bonos para competir con Ambac y MBIA - 28/12/07 - elEconomista.es

Buffett sale al rescate de las 'monolines' estadounidenses - Cotizalia.com

si alguien quiere mirar como cotiza la empresa de W.B.:
BRK-A: Summary for BERKSHIRE HATH HLD A - Yahoo! Finance


y:

InvertirOL.com - Invertir OnLine - ¿Qué hay Detrás de la Propuesta de Buffet?

y ahora se convierte en asesor del Obama


----------



## Locke (7 Nov 2008)

Pues parece que el nikkei ha cogido un balón de oxigeno. Por ahora se va dejando apenas un 1. y pico %.

Nikkei 225 11/7 - 13:23
8,764.69 - 134.45







Edito: Parece que se vuelve a ir por el barranquillo....

Nikkei 225 11/7 - 14:15
8,646.97 - 252.17


----------



## sicran (7 Nov 2008)

Parece que el Nikkei quiere volver a ir para abajo.

14:23
8,585.39 - 313.75


----------



## Locke (7 Nov 2008)

Lo perdemos doctor!!!

Nikkei 225 11/7 - 14:29
8,527.79 - 371.35


----------



## sicran (7 Nov 2008)

Al final el Nikkei ha perdido 3.55%

close
8,583.00 - 316.14


----------



## Locke (7 Nov 2008)

Os pongo como ha quedado la gráfica:








Vista la cual, y para aficionados... ¿Esta gráfica no demuestra una volatilidad tremenda? :


----------



## Hagen (7 Nov 2008)

Esta claro que el sentimiento del mercado (del foro) es aprovechar las bajadas para pillar un rebote, como ha cambiado todo desde que hace un mes que todo el mundo cada bajada le seguia otra al día siguiente.

Es una buena forma de testear el consenso, pero recordad a Tonuel con 5% certified.
Creo que todavia estamos en una tendencia bajista, que hasta que el dow no llegue a niveles de minimos de 2002 estaremos bajando (todavia le falta un 15%) eso no da para unas semanas animadas.

Veremos si hay rebote, porque si lo hay, cada vez mas gente aprovecharan las bajadas para meterse en ciertos valores y al fin ir serenando los mercados.


----------



## Hagen (7 Nov 2008)

Futuros del Ibex en positivo


----------



## Mulder (7 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Futuros del Ibex en positivo



Ya comenté ayer que se había producido un cambio de tendencia y que hoy veríamos el verde o, como mínimo, un rojo moderado. Sin embargo, me sorprende que el Ibex arranque en verde tras la caída tan fuerte de ayer en USA.

Ahora veremos que pasa en la apertura, porque me temo lo peor.

Edito: y buenos días para todos.


----------



## Jucari (7 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya comenté ayer que se había producido un cambio de tendencia y que hoy veríamos el verde o, como mínimo, un rojo moderado. Sin embargo, me sorprende que el Ibex arranque en verde tras la caída tan fuerte de ayer en USA.
> 
> Ahora veremos que pasa en la apertura, porque me temo lo peor.
> 
> Edito: y buenos días para todos.



Mulder, ¿ que tal el cambio de tendencia que intuias en el cambio de ciclo a alcista????...


----------



## Mulder (7 Nov 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Mulder, ¿ que tal el cambio de tendencia que intuias en el cambio de ciclo a alcista????...



Cuando veo una señal de cambio de tendencia se refiere al diario y este no tiene nada que ver con el análisis que hago a medio plazo. Los cambios (o mantenimientos) de tendencia los veo de un día para otro pero no más lejos.

Lo del ciclo alcista lo veo porque me ha fallado una figura técnica de medio plazo, esto que vemos ahora debería ser una simple corrección de las subidas de los últimos días y no debería ir mucho más allá.

Pero si va, que todo puede pasar, pues prepárense porque caeremos fuerte. Aunque dudo mucho que esto ocurra, analizando acciones veo que muchas de ellas han llegado a su final de ciclo bajista de medio plazo y ya deberían corregir al alza, aunque sea un poco, la corrección debería durar entre 1 y 3 meses aproximadamente.


----------



## Mulder (7 Nov 2008)

Señores Acciona ya pasó los 69.49 que les puse ayer como punto de entrada, ahora veremos que ocurre. Por si quieren saberlo yo no he entrado al final, llevo tiempo sin analizar acciones y quiero probar antes sobre el papel a ver que tal me va.


----------



## adso de melk (7 Nov 2008)

Un pequeño apunte, el análisis de cualquier tipo que se haga ahora en la bolsa me parece una locura, puede ocurrir cualquier cosa, puede dispararse como un cohete o puede hundirse en suelos nunca vistos.

Mi opinión: independientemente de lo que ocurra día a día, la bolsa esta bajista, más que eso, esta a punto de quebrar de verdad. Todos sabemos que durante las turbulencias de octubre la reserva federal ha mantenido artificialmente los valores a la espera de las elecciones de noviembre. El juego electoral ya ha acabado y no va a haber ninguna necesidad de mantener el farol. Por otra parte las empresas no venden, esto es un dato objetivo, y tarde o temprano presentaran resultados desastrosos lo que lastrara las bolsas a la baja.

Todo el mundo sabe que Obama está donde esta por el dinero de WS y más concretamente por el de Goldman S así que puede que la partida de cartas de la bolsa se mantenga algún tiempo hasta que les interese salir del juego.

El crack ya se ha producido, lo hizo en octubre, pero el espejismo de los miles de millones inyectados no nos permiten ver la caída al abismo de las empresas en el mundo. Jugar ahora a la bolsa es el riesgo, riesgo y más riesgo, estamos en zona desconocida ( Mulder, lo que está ocurriendo no lo ha visto nadie que siga con vida) y el final, a corto mas bien que a largo es arrastrar a todos los inversores posibles ¿si una empresa se puede quedar con 100 por que ceder 30?. Repito, esto es un espejismo, la realidad esta ya fuera de los mercados y pronto despertaremos de la pesadilla de octubre para entrar en la realidad monstruosa de lo que va a suponer el crahs de la navidad del 2008


----------



## SNB4President (7 Nov 2008)

El Ibex sólo sube 20 puntitos y ya se va girando poco a poco. Los futuros americanos subiendo un 1,5% de media.


----------



## Mulder (7 Nov 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> Un pequeño apunte, el análisis de cualquier tipo que se haga ahora en la bolsa me parece una locura, puede ocurrir cualquier cosa, puede dispararse como un cohete o puede hundirse en suelos nunca vistos.



Eso es el pan de todos los días, no hacen falta tiempos como estos para ello.



> Mi opinión: independientemente de lo que ocurra día a día, la bolsa esta bajista, más que eso, esta a punto de quebrar de verdad. Todos sabemos que durante las turbulencias de octubre la reserva federal ha mantenido artificialmente los valores a la espera de las elecciones de noviembre. El juego electoral ya ha acabado y no va a haber ninguna necesidad de mantener el farol. Por otra parte las empresas no venden, esto es un dato objetivo, y tarde o temprano presentaran resultados desastrosos lo que lastrara las bolsas a la baja.



Jajaja, en el Ibex, por ejemplo, salen los valores que más pierden capitalización y entran los que la han ganado, el juego siempre está montado para ser alcista, da igual que corran malos tiempos que buenos. Ahora la bolsa cae porque hasta las más capitalizadas pierden mucho, pero no porque lo haga todo el mundo. Yo creo que ya se ha caído bastante, mucho más de lo que se debería aunque no pienso que ya hayamos visto el suelo, podríamos volver a verlo más abajo. Lo que quiero decir, es que no hay que darle tanta importancia al supuesto 'sostenimiento' de las bolsas ni a lo que hacen los políticos que se nota en el corto y hasta en el medio plazo, pero al final la bolsa hace lo que tiene que hacer y si no se cae más es porque el mercado ya ha decidido que hasta aquí hemos llegado, al menos a día de hoy, mañana ya veremos. La política al final tiene poca importancia en esto, haga lo que haga.



> Jugar ahora a la bolsa es el riesgo, riesgo y más riesgo, estamos en zona desconocida ( Mulder, lo que está ocurriendo no lo ha visto nadie que siga con vida) y el final, a corto mas bien que a largo es arrastrar a todos los inversores posibles ¿si una empresa se puede quedar con 100 por que ceder 30?. Repito, esto es un espejismo, la realidad esta ya fuera de los mercados y pronto despertaremos de la pesadilla de octubre para entrar en la realidad monstruosa de lo que va a suponer el crahs de la navidad del 2008



Meterse en bolsa siempre ha conllevado riesgo, pero el riesgo no está en la inversión, sino en el inversor, no es lo mismo el pardillo que se mete en Astroc a 70 con 1000 euros y lo pierde casi todo que una empresa como Apple invirtiendo miles de millones de dólares en desarrollar el iphone con la seguridad de que va a ganar mucho dinero. Si no habláramos a toro pasado podría parecer que Apple tiene más riesgo pero el verdadero riesgo lo corre el pardillo de los 1000 euros.

Es la información de la que se dispone lo que modela el riesgo de una inversión, sea lo que sea. 

Finalmente no creo que estas navidades veamos un crash, el principio de año es un momento más apropiado y queda bastante cerca.


----------



## Vercingetorix (7 Nov 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> El crack ya se ha producido, lo hizo en octubre,



Querrás decir DESDE Octubre... pero desde octubre del año pasado, q la bolsa ha perdido un 50% de su valor. Ha pasado de algo más de 16.000 a algo menos de 8.000

Por eso coincido contigo que el crack ya se ha producido.

Ahora si la cosa va medianamente mal, el Ibex se estabilizará entre 8.000 y 9.000 puntos.

Si la cosa va regular, se estabilizará por encima de los 9.000 

Y si la cosa va más o menos bien, podriamos ver los 10.500 en los proximos 3-4 meses (mas o menos)


----------



## Ghell (7 Nov 2008)

A las 10:32 : 9.121,30 -12,60 (0,14%)

Ya tardaba a ponerse en rojo hoy XD


----------



## Jucari (7 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Finalmente no creo que estas navidades veamos un crash, el principio de año es un momento más apropiado y queda bastante cerca.



Yo pienso que en Navidades dudo mucho que haya otro crack...eso lo dejaremos a finales de enero con la presentación de resultados anuales...hay si que veo yo....el suelo final....6000-7000


----------



## Life is but a dream (7 Nov 2008)

*...*

Yo creo que los resultados en negativo saldran el año que viene entre el segundo y tercer trimestre...las empresas todavia tienen beneficio aunque muchas empiezan con lo de "se ha ganado un X% menos que el año pasado"(todavia con beneficio)es decir con una tendencia clara a la baja solo que es una caida que intentan que sea mas o menos sostenida,,,hay tambien muchas empresas que tienen bastantes ganancias gracias a ventas extraordinarias(vamos nada que ver con la actividad) y que este año al final entre un "piquito"de aumento por las navidades(por pura inercia)y alguna "tactica"contable de ultimo momento hara que las cuentas del 2008 sean"no tan malas y que no vamos tan mal"...salvables a vista el publico.(mientras la realidad golpea de otra manera...via paro,tiendas vacias,etc)
Opino que sera entonces a lo largo del 2009 cuando iran soltando cuerda y el ibex sera mar rojo(me da la sensacion que el punto minimo sera en octubre)


----------



## Hagen (7 Nov 2008)

a que hora salen los datos de paro de EEUU???

Gracias


----------



## Sleepwalk (7 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> a que hora salen los datos de paro de EEUU???
> 
> Gracias



- Informe empleo EE.UU..

07 de noviembre de 2008, Octubre. 14:30 

Saludos.


----------



## Mulder (7 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> Mulder, como alguien más experto que yo (seguro),
> ¿por qué hay tan poco volumen?
> ¿A qué puede deberse?
> ¿Qué consecuencias se derivan?



Parece que vuelve el miedo a que la rebote no sea tal y ya sabemos que el dinero es miedoso, creo que también estamos cambiando el ciclo de medio plazo a alcista (no estoy seguro pero eso parece). Esto implica que ahora tenemos una pequeña corrección sobre una tendencia alcista de medio plazo y la corrección ya parece estar hecha, antes de un cambio de tendencia de medio plazo el volumen siempre baja un poco.

Eso es lo que creo que es, pero podría estar perfectamente equivocado


----------



## Hagen (7 Nov 2008)

ojito con el dato del paro que puede ser muy inferior a lo esperado, superior en 200.000

Curioso, que se destrayu igual de empleo en un mes en España y EEUU.


----------



## Jucari (7 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> ojito con el dato del paro que puede ser muy inferior a lo esperado, superior en 200.000
> 
> Curioso, que se destrayu igual de empleo en un mes en España y EEUU.



Claro..!!!!!....el problema es que ellos son 300 millones de personas y nosotros 50 millones......ves la diferencia????....


----------



## Hagen (7 Nov 2008)

si eso ya lo veia......!!!!


----------



## chameleon (7 Nov 2008)

Estoy leyendo el artículo de intradía que tienen en Cárpatos, cito algunas cosillas que me parecen interesantes:

Cárpatos - Situación Intradía





> ...
> Les adjunto un gráfico de la volatilidad trimestral del Dax, para que vean de forma gráfica el impresionante entorno de volatilidad en que nos movemos, nunca visto en décadas. Con esta volatilidad todas las precauciones son pocas.
> 
> http://www.serenitymarkets.com/upload/comentarios/71120081051203_volatilidad_grande.JPG
> ...



Plantea que de no haber pronto una rebaja de los activos inmobiliarios todo va a ir a peor, mucho peor. La bolsa es bajista, no hay que fiarse de rebotillos.

*"El colapso es TOTAL"*


----------



## urisamir (7 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> Mulder, como alguien más experto que yo (seguro),
> ¿por qué hay tan poco volumen?
> ¿A qué puede deberse?
> ¿Qué consecuencias se derivan?



Perdón por la intromisió, eh, pero, qué tal ¿destrucción de dinero virtual previamente transformado en real y posteriormente de nuevo en virtual?:


----------



## Mulder (7 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Gracias.
> Te lo preguntaba porque releyendo tus previsiones de la semana pasada, he visto que el Eurostoxx y el S&P estaban llegando a rondar los valores que apuntaste.



En lo único que no me equivoqué fue en que al terminar la semana estaríamos más abajo que al empezarla, cosa que ahora mismo es cierta pero aun queda sesión por recorrer.

Por lo que estoy viendo el lunes es probable que abramos al alza y tengo la sensación de que acabaremos en verde. Esta tarde Wall Street es posible que nos ponga cohetes en el trasero y tire de nosotros arriba.

Así que ya veremos si se cumple mi escenario bajista para esta semana, porque la diferencia entre como empezamos y como estamos ahora es muy baja, nada que no pueda solucionarse con un pequeño rally.

Con quien si estoy contento es con Acciona que va ganando un 2.40% en este momento.


----------



## Life is but a dream (7 Nov 2008)

*..*

Buenas!
Yo tambien sigo la bolsa porque estoy en una especie de juego para aprender y realmente me sorprende como la bolsa esta parada,parada como diciendo que nadie diga nada...
La semana que viene entonces ¿creeis que sera rally alcista?¿algun valor en particular?
Gracias a todos


----------



## chameleon (7 Nov 2008)

PABAJOOOOOOOOOO (c) Peterpan2006


----------



## donpepito (7 Nov 2008)

Datos del paro en USA -240.000


----------



## wsleone (7 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> PABAJOOOOOOOOOO (c) Peterpan2006



¿se habrán enterado del desempleo en EEUU? el futuro SP500 se mantiene sobre el 1,16 (muy poco bajo mi punto de vista como para tenerlo como referencia)

IBEX -0,54


----------



## chameleon (7 Nov 2008)

ojo que no se sostiene, acabamos todos en rojitoooooo


----------



## Hagen (7 Nov 2008)

PArece que se anima la bolsa. PA ABAJO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hagen (7 Nov 2008)

Mulder,

Que te saltan los stops, con Acciona......


----------



## wsleone (7 Nov 2008)

el Santander va el primero  -3,43 y el Ibex en plena caída -1,14 . No sé qué me da que las bolsas van a hacer el año que viene cotocrock del todo


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2008)

Tonuel 

acomodate por aqui, por si acaso,


----------



## Hagen (7 Nov 2008)

Para el que jugaba con Unión Fenosa:

Hay riesgo para financiar OPA de Gas a Fenosa, dice Citi, banco de la operación
Hora: 08:18 Fuente: Invertia

ALBERTO CAÑABATE
Invertia.com

Los analistas insisten en mostrar que hay riesgos en la mayor operación corporativa del año en España. Citigroup, entidad que forma parte del sindicato que respalda a Gas Natural en la compra de Unión Fenosa, cree que las condiciones del mercado pueden poner en aprieto la financiación bancaria. Además, considera que el procedimiento de venta de activos “puede no ser realista”. En todo caso, piensa que la operación saldrá adelante por el contexto político. 
“El riesgo de que la financiación bancaria no esté disponible es claramente un asunto principal dadas las condiciones del mercado”, comenta Citi en un informe del 6 de noviembre sobre materiales de construcción en el que hace una reseña a ACS, sólo dos días después de la presentación de resultados de Gas Natural. Ante los periodistas, el consejero delegado Rafael Villaseca insistió que el crédito asociado, de 18.500 millones de euros, está garantizado en términos muy competitivos. Y que la compañía controlada por La Caixa y Repsol YPF puede acudir a él cuando lo desee. 

“Lo que esperan obtener por la venta de activos [3.000 millones] puede no ser realista”, añade el banco americano, aunque puntualiza que “en conjunto la posibilidad de que la oferta se caiga es un evento con muy pocas probabilidades, desde nuestro punto de vista, particularmente dado el contexto político asociado”. 

Desde hace varias fechas, el mercado especula con la posibilidad de que algunos bancos del sindicato no estén en disposición de aflojar la parte correspondiente (1.900 millones) por la crisis que azota a las finanzas desde agosto de 2007. De los diez bancos que financian a Gas Natural (Barclays, BNP, Caja Madrid, Citigroup, ING, La Caixa, RBS, Santander, Société Générale y UBS), sólo los españoles están campeando el temporal sin aprietos, en tanto que cinco han recibido inyecciones estatales para apuntalar la solvencia (BNP, Société Générale, ING, RBS y UBS). 

Lo que no implica en ningún caso que la empresa gasista tenga limitado el acceso a la financiación necesaria para la compra de Unión Fenosa. “Es un crédito normal del que se ha usado una parte [adquisición del 10% a ACS], esas entidades pueden después sindicarlo con otras, el problema es suyo, no de Gas Natural, que tiene el dinero asegurado”, comenta una portavoz de Gas Natural. “Existe un market flex que establece un interés máximo y un mínimo en el crédito, pero no hay cláusulas de mercado adverso”. 

Por lo tanto, es factible que la presidida por Salvador Gabarró pague un diferencial mayor sobre el Euribor que los 165 puntos básicos (pb) pactados. El crédito cuenta con cinco tramos y vencimientos a uno, dos, tres y cinco años. El primer tramo (6.000 millones) se amortizará a través de las ampliaciones de capital y la venta de activos, según explicó Gas Natural en rueda de prensa el día 4. Además, no ve probable que el coste de la financiación llegue a tres o cuatro puntos porcentuales por encima del indicador de referencia. No obstante, Villaseca consideró que “obviamente no es el mejor momento” para el mercado crediticio, recoge Europa Press. 

Si se toma como punto de partida el total del crédito de 18.500 millones de euros, cada incremento de 100 pb en el diferencial sobre el Euribor equivale a desembolsar 185 millones de euros adicionales por año. Como el préstamo se amortiza en varios tramos, el coste de la financiación diferirá en función del principal. 

Miguel Sánchez, analista de Inverseguros, respalda los argumentos de Gas Natural (la financiación está totalmente cerrada”) y estima que “no cabe esperar problemas por temas regulatorios y políticos”. Además, este experto considera que el negocio eléctrico genera “mucho retorno”, por lo que el préstamo está garantizado. 

Sobre el éxito de la oferta tampoco duda la bolsa, ya que desde que se anunció el interés de Gas Natural, las acciones de Unión Fenosa cotizan en el entorno de los 17 euros, muy cerca del


----------



## Mulder (7 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Mulder,
> 
> Que te saltan los stops, con Acciona......



A las 13:00 ha sido el momento de más peligro, pero parece haberlo pasado.

Respecto al dato de paro esperen y verán, creo que más de uno va a sorprenderse.


----------



## tonuel (7 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tonuel
> 
> acomodate por aqui, por si acaso,



Por menos de un cinco no me siento a disfrutar del ibex y las palomitas... 



Saludos


----------



## Vercingetorix (7 Nov 2008)

wsleone dijo:


> el Santander va el primero  -3,43 y el Ibex en plena caída -1,14 . No sé qué me da que las bolsas van a hacer el año que viene cotocrock del todo



A las 15:47 la bolsa está en verde, sube un 0,87%

Bueno, realmente casi se puede decir que hoy el Ibex está completamente plano, sin grandes variaciones ni hacia un lado ni hacia el otro


----------



## donpepito (7 Nov 2008)

Unión Fenosa está muy estancado, por eso las vendí ayer a 17.08EUR


----------



## Mulder (7 Nov 2008)

Pues ahí tienen a los índices volando, como les llevo diciendo todo el día. Fiarse de fundamentales no sirve para la bolsa de hoy, al menos, a corto plazo.

Y acciona ya me lleva un 2.76% en este momento, no es la que más gana de todas pero la subida está bien fundamentada técnicamente, las otras pueden volar un día y caerse al siguiente sin más. Suban o bajen los índices.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> A las 13:00 ha sido el momento de más peligro, pero parece haberlo pasado.
> 
> *Respecto al dato de paro esperen y verán, creo que más de uno va a sorprenderse*.



Me has dejado flipado, los índices se han venido abajo y ahora suben más de 200 puntos.

Gracias por los comentarios Mulder...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (7 Nov 2008)

Pues Acciona ahora gana un 5.45% en un rato de nada, vaya subidón el de hoy.


----------



## Vercingetorix (7 Nov 2008)

Pues el Ibex cierra con una subida superior al 2%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Nov 2008)

Mi pronóstico para el medio plazo para el IBEX30+5:

Creo que haremos un suelo local en la zona 7662, parece que al final haremos un suelo en el retroceso del 78% en lugar del 62%. Hay que decir que las correcciones suelen terminar en la subonda cuarta anterior pero cuando no se paran en ese punto el siguiente objetivo es la subonda segunda. En el IBEX la subonda segunda es coincidente con el retroceso del 78%, con el objetivo chartista y con el 162% de la onda primera de la caída. Todo esto ocurre en la estrecha banda 7570-7660.

*Con esto no quiero decir que este sea el suelo final, si no el suelo de medio plazo.
*
Para más información: Ondas de Elliot

Saludos...

Edito para poner que el anterior suelo de medio plazo fue el 22 de enero, concretamente el 11937 y que duró hasta el 16 de mayo en el 14301... 4 meses y casi 2400 puntos...


----------



## Mulder (7 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Para más información: Ondas de Elliot
> 
> Saludos...



Pues yo también me he leido ese informe


----------



## donpepito (7 Nov 2008)

Yo creo que se va a quedar llegando al +1.95%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo también me he leido ese informe



Es que si pongo el copyright me denuncian... 

Por cierto, que te parece? Hace muy buena pinta, chartismo y Elliot apuntando en la misma dirección...


----------



## Mulder (7 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Es que si pongo el copyright me denuncian...
> 
> Por cierto, que te parece? Hace muy buena pinta, chartismo y Elliot apuntando en la misma dirección...



Pues está interesante aunque aun voy por la 3a página, me lo estoy leyendo con calma mientras hago otras cosas.


----------



## ronald29780 (7 Nov 2008)

Para *Azkunaveteya* y otros aficinados a la banca estadounidense:

S&P + 1,73%

BAC +1,09%

C +1,13%

JPM -3,01%



"There will be no bank left behind"

Paulson dixit


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2008)

Esto es un anticipo al chicharrazo del lunes, un rice-crispy típico

GAMESA 13.30 1.27 +10.56%

Las cosas en su sitio, ....







Venga, aprovechad, que la bolsa está llenos de ellos,...


----------



## SNB4President (7 Nov 2008)

Creo que han suspendido la cotización de General Motors, busco un link para confirmarlo.

PD: veo que el valor va cotizando, pero ahí un enlace interno para más información: 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ores-y-senoras-general-motors-se-muere-3.html


----------



## Mulder (7 Nov 2008)

La subida de hoy no ha sido por casualidad aunque no haya muchos fundamentales que la avalen, el volumen ha dado una señal clara al alza, aunque esa señal estaba oculta y disfrazada para que nadie la viera y es que estos leoncios son unas fieras del despiste.

Para este lunes la señal que tengo es algo confusa, pero yo diría que abriremos al alza y seguiremos subiendo. El problema en este momento es que este lunes tendremos la primera muestra del nuevo escenario de medio plazo que nos pintarán los leones. Este escenario durará entre 15 días y un mes (más si es alcista). Si es alcista y dura un mes cuadraría muy bien con el tradicional descalabro que se suele producir a partir del día 5 de diciembre aproximadamente. Esas fechas las tengo grabadas a fuego en el cerebro porque en una de las primeras operaciones que hice en bolsa con acciones me saltó el stop en estas fechas mientras estaba de viaje, aunque he de decir que ya ganaba bastante con ella, así que celebré mis primeras plusvalías 

En caso de que el lunes terminemos al alza ya podremos empezar a esbozar lo que será el futuro próximo, aunque terminaremos de confirmarlo el martes. Hablo de alzas porque mi intuición cree que se pinta un escenario de tranquilidad para estas navidades que ya nos va haciendo falta, escenario que no estará exento de sustos ocasionales por supuesto, la crisis está aquí y seguirá estando aunque recuperemos un poco de lo caído, aunque lo siento por los Nelsons 

En fin, aunque el escenario sea (parece) alcista hoy no se ha puesto ninguna acción del Ibex a tiro y aun tengo todas las del Eurostoxx por analizar, poco a poco ire dando señales, mientras tanto Acciona al final se quedó en un modesto 3.99% de subida, aunque es más de lo que me esperaba para hoy.


----------



## ronald29780 (7 Nov 2008)

El S&P vuelve a flaquear...

915

A ver donde terminamos hoy.


----------



## SNB4President (9 Nov 2008)

Bueno, para volver a subir el hilo en vísperas del lunes, pongo algunos índices árabes.

Egipto: -0.53%
Kuwait: -2.79%
Bahrain: -1.66%
Arabia Saudí: +1.82%
Jordania: -1.66%
Oman: -2.60%
Qatar: -5.19%
Emiratos Árabes Unidos: -5.94%

Y ya...


----------



## SNB4President (9 Nov 2008)

En Cárpatos: 

Taiwan

Su banco central acaba de bajar tipos de interés de forma inesperada hoy domingo en 25 puntos básicos, ante el riesgo de enfriamiento económico. El tipo de interés de referencia actual pasa a ser del 2,75%


----------



## Alexandros (10 Nov 2008)

El Nikkei abre con buena subida:

*+ 452.38*

Nikkei Net Interactive - Markets Japan


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2008)

A los buenos días!

Parece que nos hemos levantado con el traje verde fosforito hoy. Este viernes pasado aun estaba algo confuso al respecto, sabía que teníamos que subir pero el gráfico no apoyaba del todo mi intuición. Ahora, tras echarle un vistazo a los norteamericanos, ya tengo claro el punto en el que nos encontramos y porqué subimos.

No hay nada como alejarse de la pantalla un par de jornadas, ir masticando una razón y levantarse fresco el lunes por la mañana.

Nos quedan tres días por delante de subir fuerte y tenemos 3 cotas que alcanzar. A pesar de la apertura con fuerte gap de hoy es muy probable que sigamos subiendo, aunque no tan de golpe. Al final de esta semana estaremos mucho más arriba que ahora, aunque el jueves y el viernes tendremos una ligera corrección y en ese momento haremos el cambio de ciclo de medio plazo, en contra de lo que decía el viernes.

Nada más que decir por el momento.


----------



## Jose (10 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Parece que nos hemos levantado con el traje verde fosforito hoy. Este viernes pasado aun estaba algo confuso al respecto, sabía que teníamos que subir pero el gráfico no apoyaba del todo mi intuición. Ahora, tras echarle un vistazo a los norteamericanos, ya tengo claro el punto en el que nos encontramos y porqué subimos.
> 
> ...




plasta del copón!!

saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Nov 2008)

*Santander emitirá 1.598,81 millones de títulos por 7.194,65 millones de euros para reforzar capital*

Santander ha decidido aumentar el capital social en un importe de 799,4 millones de euros, mediante la emisión y puesta en circulación de 1.598,81 nuevas acciones ordinarias a un tipo de 4,5 euros por acción, siendo el importe total de la emisión 7.194,65 millones de euros.

La entidad informó hoy a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) que el objetivo de esta emisión, para la que los actuales accionistas tendrán derecho de suscripción preferente, es reforzar el ratio de 'core capital'.

En concreto, los accionistas podrán suscribir una acción nueva por cada cuatro acciones que posean en la actualidad, y el periodo de suscripción preferente se prolongará durante quince días naturales, una vez sea registrado el correspondiente folleto en la CNMV.

Santander emitirá 1.598,81 millones de títulos por 7.194,65 millones de euros para reforzar capital - Cotizalia.com

Saludos...


----------



## kaos (10 Nov 2008)

Y el mercado se lo agradece :

SAN: 8,05 -3,48%

cuando el ibex está en +1,51%
saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2008)

kaos dijo:


> Y el mercado se lo agradece :
> 
> SAN: 8,05 -3,48%
> 
> ...



Cuando una empresa hace ampliación de capital el precio de las acciones se diluye, se les hace pagar a los accionistas el que la empresa necesite dinero y ¿porqué necesita dinero?

Pues ya lo saben.


----------



## mmm (10 Nov 2008)

Dentro de la desconexión que existe entre la bolsa y la economía real, hoy el dato de relevancia es:
*
China aprueba un macroplan de rescate: 600.000 millones de dólares*

Los trabajadores chinos, ya faltos de toda ayuda pública (campesinos incluidos) a nivel sanitario, de subvenciones para campesinos, educativa, etc, están viendo como el dinero público corre en ayuda del sector privado. Van a seguir sin atención pública durante mucho tiempo, al menos, y cada vez peor en el corto-medio plazo.

China era un gigante con los pies de barro, totalmente dependiente del capital extranjero, ahora en decaimiento. Pero la bolsa sube, con medidas como ésta. La bolsa...


----------



## chameleon (10 Nov 2008)

¿pensáis que volveremos a ver los ochomiles?
si USA empieza a estabilizarse puede que no tengamos esas caídas del 20% en una semana, pero cuando los bancos españoles empiecen a flaquear me pregunto que hará la bolsa.
aunque esta semana (o parte de ella) estemos alcistas, ¿a dónde nos va a llevar la siguiente corrección?

buenos lunes tengan ustedes


----------



## donpepito (10 Nov 2008)

*-*

Es mejor vender SAN ahora, está claro que el propio banco sabe muy bien a donde va a parar la acción del SAN en breve 4,50€

Una buena maniobra para no acudir al fondo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Nov 2008)

Telefónica y Repsol subiendo fuerte, publican resultados esta semana, Repsol el jueves y Telefónica el viernes.

Se compra hoy y se vende el jueves y el viernes.

El fin de semana la super cumbre.

Y el lunes certificados de -5% a patadas en el hilo del ibex...

Yo ya había preguntado hace una semana que era lo que pasaba con San, ahí lo tenéis dilución como muy bien dice Mulder, ¿y los bonistas?, ¿es que nadie piensa en los bonistas del San?


----------



## Freeman (10 Nov 2008)

Estoy verdaderamente confundido: hemos pasado del apocalipsis financiero a la calma chicha e incluso algo de optimismo en tan sólo un par de semanas...

¿qué está pasando? ¿estamos intentando salir realmente del bache?


----------



## chameleon (10 Nov 2008)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Telefónica y Repsol subiendo fuerte, publican resultados esta semana, Repsol el jueves y Telefónica el viernes.
> 
> Se compra hoy y se vende el jueves y el viernes.
> 
> ...



tal y como está la bolsa, descontando los acontecimientos con antelación, creo que voy a vender mañana. el miércoles creo que se mantendrán precios, y el jueves ya bajando. 

totalmente deacuerdo con los -5%, llevamos dos semanas alcistas, la próxima toca ajustar.

saludos


----------



## Vercingetorix (10 Nov 2008)

Freeman dijo:


> Estoy verdaderamente confundido: hemos pasado del apocalipsis financiero a la calma chicha e incluso algo de optimismo en tan sólo un par de semanas...



Yo hace ya semanas que dije q esto es lo q iba apasar, y por aqui no hicieron mas q reirse y decirme q (a diade hoy), estariamos en los 6.000 puntos.

Me da a mi q en esto de la bolsa opina todo el mundo, y lo q es peor, algunos hasta se creen expertos (cuando resulta q un "experto" en bolsa, estaria forrado hasta las trancas)


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (10 Nov 2008)

mmm dijo:


> Dentro de la desconexión que existe entre la bolsa y la economía real, hoy el dato de relevancia es:
> *
> China aprueba un macroplan de rescate: 600.000 millones de dólares*
> 
> ...



Si Mao levantara la cabeza...

China ha pasado de dictadura comunista a dictadura capitalista sin despeinarse.


----------



## errozate (10 Nov 2008)

Creo que es el rally alcista que ya apuntaron MULDER y otros.

Algunos ya decían que una vez se celebraran las elecciones americanas y resultase elegido Obama, pararían en seco los desplomes. Parece que algo de eso sí hay, aunque como habíamos bajado tanto, tampoco nos vamos muy arriba.

Un saludo bolsistas.


----------



## Vercingetorix (10 Nov 2008)

errozate dijo:


> Algunos ya decían que una vez se celebraran las elecciones americanas y resultase elegido Obama, pararían en seco los desplomes. Parece que algo de eso sí hay, aunque como habíamos bajado tanto, tampoco nos vamos muy arriba.



Hombre, los desplomes ya habian acabado algo antes. La bolsa sube, en parte, pq ya se habia desplomado una barbaridad, recordemos q tuvo menos de la mitad de valor q hacia justo 1 año.

Y eso, entre otras cosas, hace q la bolsa se mantenga asi un poquillo


----------



## Freeman (10 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Hombre, los desplomes ya habian acabado algo antes. La bolsa sube, en parte, pq ya se habia desplomado una barbaridad, recordemos q tuvo menos de la mitad de valor q hacia justo 1 año.
> 
> Y eso, entre otras cosas, hace q la bolsa se mantenga asi un poquillo



¿Y qué creeis que pasará después de la famosa cumbre del 15N? ¿Creeis que se está manteniendo el cotarro y que todo dios está tomando posiciones para después de este acontecimiento? ¿O simplemente ya estamos en mitad de la tormenta y a partir de esta reunión empezará a escampar durante todo el año que viene?


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2008)

Freeman dijo:


> ¿Y qué creeis que pasará después de la famosa cumbre del 15N? ¿Creeis que se está manteniendo el cotarro y que todo dios está tomando posiciones para después de este acontecimiento? ¿O simplemente ya estamos en mitad de la tormenta y a partir de esta reunión empezará a escampar durante todo el año que viene?



Tienes demasiada fijación con las bajadas, ahora toca rebote y durará un tiempo desarrollarlo, no es una cuestión de la semana pasada y/o la semana que viene. La comedia de reunión que hagan los 4 payasos de siempre no va a alterar nada.

El mercado es soberano y hace lo que debe hacer, no importan ni reuniones ni historias de salvamentos ni nada de nada, solo lo que hace el mercado.

Yo creo que estamos al final de la tormenta (me refiero siempre a la bolsa y no a la economía), pero aun nos queda un tramo peligroso. Aunque esta es mi opinión.

Una de las razones por las que la bolsa está desconectada de la economía general es que, mientras todas las bolsas han reducido sus valores a un 50% desde hace un año, el resto de la economía aun no lo ha hecho, en la calle se sigue pagando prácticamente lo mismo por todo y eso no debería ser así.

Esto sucede porque la bolsa es un mercado muy transparente, el más transparente de todos, esto hace que las cosas se desinflen lo más rápido posible porque todo el mundo puede ver que los activos están sobreinflados y procede con la mayor celeridad a su corrección.

Podrán ver alguna manipulación de algún valor pero a la larga no hay manipulación posible y menos si se trata de un índice con mucha liquidez.

En la economía real no sucede lo mismo, el precio de una barra de pan o de una vivienda son mercados totalmente opacos, por esa razón hemos tenido una burbuja inmobiliaria y aun la seguimos teniendo. Los mayores causantes de la falta de transparencia en casi cualquier mercado son los políticos. Ellos siguen empeñados en esconder y opacar todo lo posible sin darse cuenta (o dándose cuenta precisamente) del mal que hacen a la economía real cuando siguen así.

El IPC, el PIB, incluso los datos de paro son manipulados a diestro y siniestro todos los días y aun salen malos, luego los payasos que dan las cifras nos despachan con aquello: 'esto es malo pero durará poco' y se van de rositas.

En USA también se manipulan datos, especialmente los de paro.

Sin embargo pocas veces se oye a algún político pedir más transparencia en los mercados.

Dejen de echarle las culpas de todo a unos cuantos especuladores cuya participación en el mercado consiste en ofrecer liquidez y, por lo tanto, aumentar la transparencia. Ellos hacen su trabajo perfectamente y están ahí para ello.


----------



## Freeman (10 Nov 2008)

OK, gracias por tu aportación Mulder: un alivio ante la jungla madmaxista de posts que pululan por el foro. Queda una frase para la hemeroteca :

_*Mulder said on 10.11.08, 12:47 PM*_


> Yo creo que estamos al final de la tormenta (me refiero siempre a la bolsa y no a la economía), pero aun nos queda un tramo peligroso. Aunque esta es mi opinión.


----------



## SNB4President (10 Nov 2008)

Ahora mismo el Ibex está marcando mínimos intradía, haciendo lo que se conoce en mi casa como la típica figura Coyote Dax. Los futuros Americanos suben más o menos un 2,5% y se han mantenido estables durante la mañana.


----------



## donpepito (10 Nov 2008)

Ahora -6,12% SAN 13.13 HORAS


----------



## chameleon (10 Nov 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Ahora mismo el Ibex está marcando mínimos intradía, haciendo lo que se conoce en mi casa como la típica figura Coyote Dax. Los futuros Americanos suben más o menos un 2,5% y se han mantenido estables durante la mañana.



hablando de coyote dax, el dax sube más de un 4%. el que vaya a aprovechar la subida de estos días que compre ahora, incluso intradía, en cuanto abra WS subiremos con ellos ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Nov 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Ahora mismo el Ibex está marcando mínimos intradía, haciendo lo que se conoce en mi casa como la típica figura *Coyote Dax*. Los futuros Americanos suben más o menos un 2,5% y se han mantenido estables durante la mañana.



Me lo has puesto tan a huevo... 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1XnTh4OEutY&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1XnTh4OEutY&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Saludos....


----------



## errozate (10 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:



> Tienes demasiada fijación con las bajadas, ahora toca rebote y durará un tiempo desarrollarlo, no es una cuestión de la semana pasada y/o la semana que viene. La comedia de reunión que hagan los 4 payasos de siempre no va a alterar nada.
> 
> El mercado es soberano y hace lo que debe hacer, no importan ni reuniones ni historias de salvamentos ni nada de nada, solo lo que hace el mercado.
> 
> ...




Yo creo que MULDER lo describe muy bien. Incluso es muy posible que lo peor en bolsa ya haya pasado. Ahora bien. La tormenta que queda, puede que sean varias tormentas a lo largo de 2009. Nadie esperamos una tendencia principal alcista en menos de 6 meses ¿A que no Mulder?


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2008)

errozate dijo:


> Yo creo que MULDER lo describe muy bien. Incluso es muy posible que lo peor en bolsa ya haya pasado. Ahora bien. La tormenta que queda, puede que sean varias tormentas a lo largo de 2009. Nadie esperamos una tendencia principal alcista en menos de 6 meses ¿A que no Mulder?



Yo no lo diría desde luego, estamos viendo un simple rebote técnico, pero muchos analistas (de los que me fio) aun dicen que es pronto para ver el definitivo. Yo creo que es pronto para saber si estamos en un rebote, hemos bajado muchísimo.

De hecho nada nos asegura que algún día llegue un rebote definitivo, tal vez nos pasemos algunos años tratando de subir y corrigiendo de nuevo.

Lo mejor es seguir la tendencia, si ahora es alcista toca comprar y vayan con cuidado, usen stop loss a discreción y vayan subiéndolo conforme vayan teniendo beneficios, NUNCA JAMÁS bajen un stop, ni esperen que algo llegue a un objetivo concreto.


----------



## chameleon (10 Nov 2008)

llevamos casi todo el día tonteando, ¿qué ha pasado con la euforia de inicio de sesión?
subimos un módico 0.5% y en un rato tontearemos con el negativo
ojo que WS hace lo mismo, se ha desinflado hasta subir sólo un 1,4%


----------



## SNB4President (10 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me lo has puesto tan a huevo...
> 
> Saludos....



Bueno, la verdad es que lo decía por la clara figura Coyote Dax como se aprecia en el gráfico que pongo a continuación, y además se está cumpliendo bastante al pie de la letra, nunca mejor dicho;


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Nov 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Bueno, la verdad es que lo decía por la clara figura Coyote Dax como se aprecia en el gráfico que pongo a continuación, y además se está cumpliendo bastante al pie de la letra, nunca mejor dicho;



Te mereces un thanks

¡Qué risa me has dado!


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2008)

Esta tarde hay mucha indefinición y ya debería llegado el volumen fuerte que entra a estas horas, pero aun no se ve. Yo creo que bajaremos hasta el 2625 del stoxx para rebotar allí y seguir subiendo, eso ocurrirá en un rato supongo.


----------



## ronald29780 (10 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Esta tarde hay mucha indefinición y ya debería llegado el volumen fuerte que entra a estas horas, pero aun no se ve. Yo creo que bajaremos hasta el 2625 del stoxx para rebotar allí y seguir subiendo, eso ocurrirá en un rato supongo.




El stox no sé,pero el S&P me da una lectura del +0,53%.

¿Esto entra en la definicion de rebotar?


----------



## donpepito (10 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Pues a lo tonto a lo tonto desde que abrió a las 9 el Ibex se "ha comido" más de 250 puntos......
> No parece ser una gran señal.



Lo que no es normal es lo del SAN, ha llegado hasta -7,10% y ahora solo pierde 4,10% autocompra de acciones?

Como ya hizo OHL hace unos días, 250.000 Acciones.

ACCIONA va para abajo, hay malas noticias, saca a la venta una empresa del grupo y no quiere la concesión de una Autopista en Galicia.


----------



## donpepito (10 Nov 2008)

Recomiendas TELÉFONICA para esta semana?


----------



## SNB4President (10 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Por cierto acabo de mirar el Dow Jones y General Motors pierde más de un 20%:



Ostia, es verdad... ¡Tonueeeeel! 

Algunas aseguradoras tipo Ambac, MBIA, Assured Guaranty... están pinchando entre un -5 y un -10%, supongo que esto inhibe al DJI y resto de indices yankees de hacer una subidita decente.


----------



## donpepito (10 Nov 2008)

El ibex35 va a cerrar casí en verde, veremos!


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Nov 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Ostia, es verdad... ¡Tonueeeeel!
> 
> Algunas aseguradoras tipo Ambac, MBIA, Assured Guaranty... están pinchando entre un -5 y un -10%, supongo que esto inhibe al DJI y resto de indices yankees de hacer una subidita decente.



Ayer lo reporte en un hilo (que ya no encuentro)

La situación financiera de GM es un muy clamoroso self-owned. Vende 51% de su financiera a otra que se dedica a contaminar fondos con subprime. Consecuencia: GM ya no puede ni conceder prestamos para sus propios coches.


----------



## donpepito (10 Nov 2008)

Cerramos en rojo.


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> El stox no sé,pero el S&P me da una lectura del +0,53%.
> 
> ¿Esto entra en la definicion de rebotar?



El Stoxx ha llegado ya a 2625, ha bajado de ahí hasta el 2612 y ha vuelto a subir hasta el 2625 de nuevo. A mi me parece buena señal, pero vamos a ver que ocurre. Además parece que acaba de cerrar Europa ahora mismo y es posible que llegue la calma.

En 2625 hay una resistencia/soporte fuerte, pero aunque la pase en 12 puntos puede seguir siendo soporte si no sigue mucho tiempo por debajo.


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2008)

Pues ahora si que hemos pasado el 2625 hacia abajo con fuerza y ya hemos llegado al 2600. Vamos a ver que sucede porque esto no lo tenía previsto, aunque el gap de apertura está algo más abajo y parecen tener ganas de cerrarlo.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Nov 2008)

En la bolsa que pase algo normal, algo previsible es lo más anormal.


----------



## ronald29780 (10 Nov 2008)

¿Que pasa en EEUU,?

Van bajando un 1% en no time.


----------



## Vercingetorix (10 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En la bolsa que pase algo normal, algo previsible es lo más anormal.



Generalmente la bolsa va un poquito por delante de la economia real y:
La bolsa crece en epoca de crecimiento
La bolsa decrece en epoca de recesion
La bolsa se muestra indefinida y sin tendencia en epoca de incertidumbre


¿Que seria lo normal para ti?


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2008)

Pues ya hemos tocado el gap, que estaba en 2590 y se ha rebotado rápidamente, pero no demasiado, si lo pasa hacia abajo me parecería muy mala señal, preparen las palomitas por si acaso


----------



## un marronazo (10 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ya hemos tocado el gap, que estaba en 2590 y se ha rebotado rápidamente, pero no demasiado, si lo pasa hacia abajo me parecería muy mala señal, preparen las palomitas por si acaso



Ya empezamos? estos del Ibex van retrasados un día


----------



## SNB4President (10 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ya hemos tocado el gap, que estaba en 2590 y se ha rebotado rápidamente, pero no demasiado, si lo pasa hacia abajo me parecería muy mala señal, preparen las palomitas por si acaso



Apuntado queda; ahora mismo sólo está a diez puntitos de rozarlo.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Generalmente la bolsa va un poquito por delante de la economia real y:
> La bolsa crece en epoca de crecimiento
> La bolsa decrece en epoca de recesion
> La bolsa se muestra indefinida y sin tendencia en epoca de incertidumbre
> ...



Es imprevisible

¿quién puede predecir lo que puede ocurrir?, si no esto sería mejor que invertir en la lotería,

Estas tres opciones que comentas es un tanto ambiguo, (no hay seguridad en cualquier decisión que puedas determinar) y en tanto que si por ejemplo estamos en crisis y la bolsa siempre va a decrecer , ¿no mete dinero nadie entonces?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Nov 2008)

Que mala pinta está cogiendo esto...

FUTURO IBEX30+5 -130puntos
DOW JONES -90puntos

Saludos...

Por cierto el Brent ha estado subiendo más de 300 puntos toda la mañana y ahora baja 100, viva la especulación!!!!
56,4$ ahora mismo....


----------



## Hagen (10 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Por si estás por ahí Mulder o alguien puede responder:
> Acabo de volver y he visto que el Eurostoxx está a 2562, por debajo de los 2600 y de largo.....¿Qué significado tiene? o ¿Qué se deriva?.
> Gracias.



Que va a parecer un Nelson de un momento a otro.....

............Es broma, que los americanos les da por bajar porque a veces, hacen caso a los fundamentales.

Goldman, anuncia que solo hemos vistro el 50% de los pufos, AIG necesita mucho mas dinero, y General Motor va en picado.


----------



## Ajoporro (10 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Que va a parecer un Nelson de un momento a otro.....
> 
> ............Es broma, que los americanos les da por bajar porque a veces, hacen caso a los fundamentales.
> 
> Goldman, anuncia que solo hemos vistro el 50% de los pufos, AIG necesita mucho mas dinero, y General Motor va en picado.



Resumiendo, que la bolsa sólo ha descontado media ostia, la otra media ostia que nos falta pa pegarnos la ostia entera empieza a descontarla a partir de ahora. Agárrense las kalandrakas que vienen curvaaasssss ...


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Por si estás por ahí Mulder o alguien puede responder:
> Acabo de volver y he visto que el Eurostoxx está a 2562, por debajo de los 2600 y de largo.....¿Qué significado tiene? o ¿Qué se deriva?.
> Gracias.



Pues me voy a atrever a dar una predicción sórdida, aun no hay nada que haga pensar en serio que se haya terminado el rebote hacia arriba, no he visto tampoco señal de cambio de tendencia, el volumen durante esta caída está siendo bajo...

Y así tenemos todos los ingredientes para desenmascarar la trampa que nos están tendiendo los leoncios, esto es puro despiste para el personal, no hay ningún mimbre que haga pensar que se acabó todo y que nos vamos abajo.

Otra cosa es lo que suceda, claro. Pero las razones son poderosas para creer que nos están engañando como a chinos una vez más. Hablo por el Stoxx y el S&P, este último está dando pistas muy buenas últimamente.


----------



## tasator (10 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues me voy a atrever a dar una predicción sórdida, aun no hay nada que haga pensar en serio que se haya terminado el rebote hacia arriba, no he visto tampoco señal de cambio de tendencia, el volumen durante esta caída está siendo bajo...
> 
> Y así tenemos todos los ingredientes para desenmascarar la trampa que nos están tendiendo los leoncios, esto es puro despiste para el personal, no hay ningún mimbre que haga pensar que se acabó todo y que nos vamos abajo.
> 
> *Otra cosa es lo que suceda, claro.* Pero las razones son poderosas para creer que nos están engañando como a chinos una vez más. Hablo por el Stoxx y el S&P, este último está dando pistas muy buenas últimamente.




En resumen, que no va ni para abajo ni para arriba sino todo lo contrario


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Nov 2008)

como va ese dow? aun quedan 3 horas casi


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2008)

El follón de hoy parece ocasionado por Deustche Bank y GM, el primero le ha dado precio objetivo de 0 (CERO!) a GM en bolsa, es la primera vez en toda mi vida que veo algo así.

Vamos que GM no debería existir y eso que no son unos cualquieras precisamente:

http://www.gm.com/utilities/gmsites/


----------



## ronald29780 (10 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> El follón de hoy parece ocasionado por Deustche Bank y GM, el primero le ha dado precio objetivo de 0 (CERO!) a GM en bolsa, es la primera vez en toda mi vida que veo algo así.
> 
> Vamos que GM no debería existir y eso que no son unos cualquieras precisamente:
> 
> http://www.gm.com/utilities/gmsites/



Dresdner Kleinworth dio un precio objetivo del 0 redondo de Air Berlin hace unos meses.

Aunque llevas razón. No es muy diplomatico.

Por lo menos la deuda de GM no parece muy afectada.

La letra en euros 03/33 (Cupón de 83 € a Junio 2009) sigue en 25,00 €.

A ver quien tenga los huevos...


----------



## chameleon (10 Nov 2008)

tasator dijo:


> En resumen, que no va ni para abajo ni para arriba sino todo lo contrario



yo he visto que los comentarios de mulder son más consecuentes. no digo que acierte o falle, pero elige una opción el lunes, y la mantiene toda la semana. por lo menos sigue lo que le dicen los gráficos...

comentaba esta mañana que yo iba a salirme mañana porque no me fiaba un pelo.al final cuando hoy a las 15:30 el DOW se desinflaba he salido corriendo. me alegro porque el dow y futuros del ibex no tienen buena pinta:

España 35 9112 9130 21:40 -185
Wall Street 8761 8765 21:40 -186


----------



## chameleon (10 Nov 2008)

el dow se ha recuperado bastante, si el nikkei no cae mucho mañana a primera hora habrá que comprar


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2008)

El día se presenta dificil e imprevisible, la apertura ha sido plana y luego a la baja. Yo preveía tres días de subida y dos de bajada, tal vez nos hagan el escenario contrario para despistar, dos de bajada primero para luego tener tres de subida.

Aun no veo cambios de tendencia que me indiquen esta bajada, ni siquiera analizando a los gringos.

Hay que esperar a ver que ocurre.


----------



## chameleon (11 Nov 2008)

hoy es un dia muy feo, nikkei perdiendo más de un 3%, el ibex se deja en preapertura un 1,5%, malas noticias, 

GM dice que o el estado le da dinero antes de final de año o se hunde, 
ayer Fannie Mae presentó pérdidas de 22.600 millones de dólares (necesitarán más dinero)
y AIG pierde 24.500 millones, el gobierno le va a pagar otros 50.000 millones
el superávit comercial de Japón se esfuma: las exportaciones caen un 10% en 20 días 
HSBC reduce el precio objetivo de telefónic a 19.8 eur, presenta resultados el viernes, ¿intuyen que serán malos?

buenos días!


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2008)

Ayer Cárpatos dijo que las bolsas habían bajado un 50% desde 1987, sin embargo también han bajado un 50% absoluto. Esto significa que desde 1987 hasta ahora hemos subido como nunca se ha visto antes y que todo este follón que estamos corrigiendo ahora mismo (so pena de que caigamos más) viene desde la crisis que hubo aquel año.

Me llamó la atención este dato.


----------



## chameleon (11 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Ayer Cárpatos dijo que las bolsas habían bajado un 50% desde 1987, sin embargo también han bajado un 50% absoluto. Esto significa que desde 1987 hasta ahora hemos subido como nunca se ha visto antes y que todo este follón que estamos corrigiendo ahora mismo (so pena de que caigamos más) viene desde la crisis que hubo aquel año.
> 
> Me llamó la atención este dato.



no sé si se refiere al IBEX, pero coincide con el inicio de la burbuja en España
IBEX *-2%*


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> no sé si se refiere al IBEX, pero coincide con el inicio de la burbuja en España
> IBEX *-2%*



Bueno, PP.CC. le asigna el inicio de la burbuja a 1986, pero en el terreno político, es interesante lo que acabas de decir, de todas formas Cárpatos se refería al Eurostoxx.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Nov 2008)

Merrill Lynch rebaja a BBVA a "infraponderar" y Citi rebaja el precio objetivo de BSCH de 12,5 a 11€

Saludos y buenos días...

Edito: HSBC rebaja el precio objetivo de Telefónica de 22,8 a 19,8€


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2008)

El volumen me está dando señales alcistas sin confirmar y la primera onda con volumen que hemos tenido esta mañana indica largos.

Esto no quiere decir nada, pero que lo sepan.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Nov 2008)

Cuidado que estamos a puntito de perder el 9000...

Bajamos un -3%

Saludos...


----------



## davinci79 (11 Nov 2008)

Pues de momento esto sigue para abajo y eso que pensaba que hoy habría bastantes compras de telefónicas por el suculento dividendo de mañana.


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Nov 2008)

como va el satander?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Nov 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> Pues de momento esto sigue para abajo y eso que pensaba que hoy habría bastantes compras de telefónicas por el suculento dividendo de mañana.



Es que telefónica ha estado ganando un 1,5% ahora está en verde +0,2% con el IBEX30+5 perdiendo un 3%, como se anime timofónica nos vamos rapidito al -5%...

Saludos...

Edito: BBVA, BSCH y POP se dejan más de un -5% cada una...


----------



## davinci79 (11 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Es que telefónica ha estado ganando un 1,5% ahora está en verde +0,2% con el IBEX30+5 perdiendo un 3%, como se anime timofónica nos vamos rapidito al -5%...
> 
> Saludos...



La bajada de Telefónica tocaría mañana ¿verdad? Una vez cobrado el dividendo, para abajo como los demás


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> como va el satander?



7,40€ bajando más de un *-6,5%*
Ayer cerró a 7,92€

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Nov 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> La bajada de Telefónica tocaría mañana ¿verdad? Una vez cobrado el dividendo, para abajo como los demás



La lógica hace tiempo que desapareció de los parquets...  hoy ha estado en -1,5% también, en 14,98€ ahora se mueve otra vez en terreno negativo -0,2%

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Nov 2008)

recordad los dias lunes-martes-miercoles de caos que se vaticinan por ahi


los futurois mundiales vienen con un 0.8-1,3% pabajo!


----------



## davinci79 (11 Nov 2008)

Santander solamente necesita un par de días a este ritmo para marcar mínimos. Pensaba que la bajada de ayer y la de hoy se debía a la ampliación de capital pero BBVA le acompaña en la caida.:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Nov 2008)

Ojo con el BSCH que se nos va por el barranquillo...

*BSCH 7,32 -7,58%*

Tonuel, creo que vas a tener que certificarla!!!!!

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2008)

Ojo, que esto me sigue dando muchas señales alcistas, al menos en el Stoxx.

Yo no me fiaría un pelo de esta tendencia bajista.


----------



## tonuel (11 Nov 2008)

Hola chicos... 


Como va todo por aquí... 




las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ojo con el BSCH que se nos va por el barranquillo...
> 
> *BSCH 7,32 -7,58%*
> 
> ...




Me he dejado el cuño en el otro ordenador... esta tarde lo certifico... 




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Nov 2008)

Perdemos los 9000!!!!


----------



## wsleone (11 Nov 2008)

En la banca on line del Santander no se puede entrar


----------



## tonuel (11 Nov 2008)

wsleone dijo:


> En la banca on line del Santander no se puede entrar





:





Saludos


----------



## Tupper (11 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Ojo, que esto me sigue dando* muchas señales alcistas*, al menos en el Stoxx.
> 
> Yo no me fiaría un pelo de esta tendencia bajista.



Ostia la bajada va ser peor de lo que yo pensaba entonces.:

Es broma Mulder.


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Nov 2008)

el SAN ha estado a 7,32 hoy, pero el minimo es 6,70... un 8% mas abajo aun....

que es martes aun!! mirad el comportamiento del SAN en anteriores ampliaciones..


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> el SAN ha estado a 7,32 hoy, pero el minimo es 6,70... un 8% mas abajo aun....
> 
> que es martes aun!! mirad el comportamiento del SAN en anteriores ampliaciones..



El mínimo intradiario es 6,31€ 

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Nov 2008)

dos detalles sin importancia:


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Nov 2008)

Invertia.com - Las automovilísticas adelantan ya a los bancos en su derrumbe bursátil

Temor a ola de quiebras en EEUU - Total News Agency - Autopista de Medios - Total News Agency - Autopista de Medios


esto sumado a que Goldman va a dar perdidas por primera vez en su historia (con la nueva contabilidad, eh!)


----------



## Tupper (11 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> esto sumado a que Goldman va a dar perdidas por primera vez en su historia (con la nueva contabilidad, eh!)



Y no te olvides añadir la quiebra descontada de *General Motors* empresa señera de EE.UU. desde hace 70 años o más.


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Nov 2008)

bah! nos salva el turismo:
Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones

sol melia solo ha bajado desde 13 a 3 con poco... en 1 año


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Nov 2008)

Mal augurio para Botín ampliar capital supone un desplome del 40 en bolsa | Noticias de la Bolsa

cuanto es el 40% de 8,20 que estaba antes de la ampliacion?

por cierto ayer emitieron el anuncio, con lo que lo tenian preparado hace tiempo.... joer! como nos dice la verdad el santander!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Mal augurio para Botín ampliar capital supone un desplome del 40 en bolsa | Noticias de la Bolsa
> 
> cuanto es el 40% de 8,20 que estaba antes de la ampliacion?
> 
> por cierto ayer emitieron el anuncio, con lo que lo tenian preparado hace tiempo.... joer! como nos dice la verdad el santander!!



3,28€/acción... es decir irnos a 4,92€/acción...

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 3,28€/acción... es decir irnos a 4,92€/acción...
> 
> Saludos...



pues eso, me remito a mi grafico de la pagina anterior


----------



## tramperoloco (11 Nov 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> Santander solamente necesita un par de días a este ritmo para marcar mínimos. Pensaba que la bajada de ayer y la de hoy se debía a la ampliación de capital pero BBVA le acompaña en la caida.:



Si comparas sus graficas verás que siempre van de la mano . Imagino que quien opera con una opera con la otra y hace sus mismos movimientos.


----------



## pepeton (11 Nov 2008)

Las caidas en bolsa son como las sustancias adictivas: cade vez necesitas mas dosis para que te hagan efecto. Pero la verdad es que hoy la cosa va interesante:

Ibex 35, -2,75%, 9.038,30 points

BBVA -5,96%, 8,83 EUR
BANCO POPULAR -5,22%, 6,72 EUR
BANCO SABADELL -2,77%, 5,27 EUR
BANCO SANTANDER -5,05%, 7,52 EUR

SACYR VALLEHERMOSO -4,64%, 7,20 EUR


----------



## Borjita burbujas (11 Nov 2008)

Mi hermana dice que quiere volver a meter el dinero en el banco. me ha preguntado en que banco lo mete. ¿que le digo?


----------



## pepeton (11 Nov 2008)

Si es poco pasta da un poco igual.
Si es mucha, yo lo meteria en ING; y como segunda opcion, el Santander / BBVA.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Nov 2008)

*Principales bancos europeos...*

*CREDIT AGRICOLE 10,39 -7,23%
BNP PARIBAS 48,87 -7,23%
FORTIS 0,92 -7,17%
BBVA 8,77 -6,60%
SOCIETE GENERALE 43,76 -6,51%
ING GROEP 8,11 -5,81%
DEUTSCHE BANK 28,61 -5,41%
SANTANDER 7,50 -5,30%
UNICREDITO ITALIAN 1,98 -5,17%*

Todos con certificación Tonuel... -5% down certified 

Saludos...


----------



## creative (11 Nov 2008)

si a emilio le hes igual solo quiere comprar sus gangas por europa, pro su banco es el mejor del mundo mundial.............................


----------



## tonuel (11 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *CREDIT AGRICOLE 10,39 -7,23%
> BNP PARIBAS 48,87 -7,23%
> FORTIS 0,92 -7,17%
> BBVA 8,77 -6,60%
> ...






Hecho... 



Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Hecho...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



No te vayas muy lejos que el ibex está golosón, golosón (salvo que algún analisto diga lo contrario)

Hoy sigue (aunque menos) el patrón Coyote Dax


----------



## pepeton (11 Nov 2008)

Venga, Ibex 35 -3,44% 8974,20 puntos.

¿Que os pasa? ¿Os parece poca caida?


----------



## pepeton (11 Nov 2008)

Sacyr Vallehermoso, -8,61% 6,90 Eur


----------



## davinci79 (11 Nov 2008)

pepeton dijo:


> Venga, Ibex 35 -3,44% 8974,20 puntos.
> 
> ¿Que os pasa? ¿Os parece poca caida?



Las caidas del ibex son como la película El Exorcista, que si la ves en 1973 te acojona y si la ves ahora te descojonas. Las caidas igual... un 3% no tiene efecto ¡con lo que se ha vivido aquí!


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (11 Nov 2008)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> Mi hermana dice que quiere volver a meter el dinero en el banco. me ha preguntado en que banco lo mete. ¿que le digo?



que con las cosas que ya se debe haber metido tu hermana, esto no le va a doler mucho


----------



## belier (11 Nov 2008)

Por cierto, todos aquellos que compraron esos bonos convertibles del Santander, en la noche de los tiempos, es decir, hace poco más de un año, ¿que deben estar pensando? ¿Qué si Gillette y dejarlo todo perdido o ser más pulcro y beberse la botella de lejía?


----------



## pepeton (11 Nov 2008)

BBVA y Santander, cayendo por encima del 7% :


----------



## Hagen (11 Nov 2008)

Mulder.

Acciona a tocado los 69,15 por debajo de los 69,49. 

Parece ser que la subida fue solo el sueño de una noche de otoño.

El entorno es bajista, para ir a tocar minimos otra vez. Solo fue un rebote


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2008)

Mañana nos recuperamos con una subida proporcional a la caída de hoy.... apostamos?


----------



## Hagen (11 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Mañana nos recuperamos con una subida proporcional a la caída de hoy.... apostamos?



No se yo, el BSCH esta tocado y tirara de los bancos y del Ibex para abajo.

para apostar en bet.com algo de bolsa tendran sobre el ibex


----------



## davinci79 (11 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Mañana nos recuperamos con una subida proporcional a la caída de hoy.... apostamos?



No me parece. Telefónica va a darse un hostión mañana.
Date cuenta que hoy con todo en rojo, está subiendo un 1% por culpa del dividendo. Mañana habrá muchas ventas de telefónicas. Yo apostaría que mañana, en el mejor de los casos, quedaríamos planos.


----------



## wsleone (11 Nov 2008)

BBV -7,7% :
Santander -7,32%

mañana esto sigue bajando


----------



## pepeton (11 Nov 2008)

Yo creo que toca caer hasta volver a los 7900 puntos a los que se llegaron. Ese nivel parecia muy bajo cuando se llego a él, y de ahí el rebote. Cuando lleguemos por segunda vez ya no parecera tan bajo, por lo que bajaremos más todavia: hasta los 6.xxx. Toca corregir escesos y, con el tiempo, empezar subidas moderadas. Pero moderadas, nada de recuperar los 15.000 en 1 año ó unos meses, como algunos inversores querrían.


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2008)

Mis Acciona van recuperando, pero mucho mejor sacyr, ahora tengo unas plusvalias de +178,00€


----------



## Hagen (11 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Mis Acciona van recuperando, pero mucho mejor sacyr, ahora tengo unas plusvalias de +178,00€



Demasiado riesgo para unos simples 180 chuflos


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2008)

Ya lo sé..... me gusta hacer algo de movimiento a corto.


----------



## wsleone (11 Nov 2008)

Ibex -4,04% y *Telefónica - 0,20%*

esto se va al carajo y ahora de verdad


----------



## Hagen (11 Nov 2008)

wsleone dijo:


> Ibex -4,04% y *Telefónica - 0,20%*
> 
> esto se va al carajo y ahora de verdad



-4,02%

Ese Nelson que se nos viene encima....


----------



## davinci79 (11 Nov 2008)

Parece que Telefonica no lo va a dejar para mañana


----------



## un marronazo (11 Nov 2008)

: Crudo Brent	
5543 5555 16:55 -328 :


----------



## SNB4President (11 Nov 2008)

Y mientras, parecía que GM dejaría de perder su valor de 20% en 20% pues en pre-market aguantaba bastante bien peeeeero salió la notícia; 

*Deutsche Bank sees GM shares as likely worthless*
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/sto...F63F-017D-42E2-874A-14146A6D20A5}&dist=msr_50

Y chaf! Otro Ultra-Nelson de -15%. Por cierto, deberíamos empezar a poner gradaciones de Nelsons.


----------



## panoli (11 Nov 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Y chaf! Otro Ultra-Nelson de -15%. Por cierto, deberíamos empezar a poner gradaciones de Nelsons.



De hecho deberiamos crear un sistema internacional de señaletica con Nelsons. Anda que no quedaria claro si en la pantallita de la bolsa en vez de tanto número y tanta gráfica marcaran un Nelson de vez en cuando... y con sonido!


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Nov 2008)

¡¡llamando a tonuel!!


----------



## Casiano (11 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Buenas tardes.....¿a vosotros os funciona la página de bolsamania?
> Ayer estaba parada y hoy congelada.....da los datos sin variación ni movimientos.
> Saludos y gracias.
> A ver que pasa al final de la sesión.



La ultima cotización que me aparece a mi es de las 17:06. Pero ya esta mañana tenía problemas.


----------



## wsleone (11 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Buenas tardes.....¿a vosotros os funciona la página de bolsamania?
> Ayer estaba parada y hoy congelada.....da los datos sin variación ni movimientos.
> Saludos y gracias.
> A ver que pasa al final de la sesión.



Comprobado, no actualiza automáticamente

He visto http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/86737-agenda-semanal-10-15-noviembre-2008-a.html . Creo que nos espera caídas durante toda la semana (y eso que hoy EEUU no daba datos de empresas)


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> A mi me aparece así. Pero antes daba los mvimientos del índice simultáneos.
> Lo habrán hecho para fastidiarnos.



En yahoo finance da un -3,5%


----------



## tonuel (11 Nov 2008)

Saludos


----------



## Casiano (11 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> A mi me aparece así. Pero antes daba los mvimientos del índice simultáneos.
> Lo habrán hecho para fastidiarnos.



Yo tambien suelo echarles un ojo a infobolsa y a yahoo finanzas


----------



## SNB4President (11 Nov 2008)

Ostras, qué sangrazo del Eurostoxx, bajando ya de 2.500... al final Mulder acertó que las cosas se pondrían feas si bajaba de 2.590.


----------



## explorador (11 Nov 2008)

cierto estaba rondado los 8950 y perdió 50 enteros de una tacada, creo que al final cerro sobre 8880


----------



## Starkiller (11 Nov 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> : Crudo Brent
> 5543 5555 16:55 -328 :



Y claro, el EURUSD vuelve a caer a 1,25...


----------



## tonuel (11 Nov 2008)

Si excluimos a Telefónica del Ibex doy fe que... 







jojojo la hostia de los bankitos es alucinante... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2008)

Ibex35

8.911,90 -381,90 -4,11%


----------



## explorador (11 Nov 2008)

donpepito, ese dato no es correcto, cerro por debajo de 8880, creo 8873 pero no estoy seguro

pd dato correcto 8.871


----------



## tonuel (11 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Ibex35
> 
> 8.911,90 -381,90 -4,11%



Un gran dia hoy sin duda... 



Saludos


----------



## SNB4President (11 Nov 2008)

Pues se confirma el efecto Tonuel.


----------



## explorador (11 Nov 2008)

pues en IGMarkets figura 8.871 ¿?


----------



## Builder (11 Nov 2008)

Acabo de oir en Intereconomía a un tipo de una agencia de inversión (no me he quedado con el nombre) que ha afirmado ("no nos cabe ninguna duda" ha dicho corajudo) que veremos el Santander en el entorno de los 5 o 5 euros y medio. Y que nada de caer en la trampa de los grandes valores del Ibex. A la piños se le han puesto los pelos de punta


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Nov 2008)

por cierto,¿donde esta mulder?

quiero ver si seguimos alcistas


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Nov 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Acabo de oir en Intereconomía a un tipo de una agencia de inversión (no me he quedado con el nombre) que ha afirmado ("no nos cabe ninguna duda" ha dicho corajudo) que veremos el Santander en el entorno de los 5 o 5 euros y medio. Y que nada de caer en la trampa de los grandes valores del Ibex. A la piños se le han puesto los pelos de punta



pues yo lo he dicho antes que ese ejperto....

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...7-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-945.html#post1213523
y

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...7-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-944.html#post1213286


hace unas horas


----------



## fmartin (11 Nov 2008)

Ya ha pasado el efecto Obama?


----------



## adso de melk (11 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> por cierto,¿donde esta mulder?
> 
> quiero ver si seguimos alcistas





no esta, es que se ha puesto de largo con el santander.


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Nov 2008)

esa lo que pesa es muy poco!!

casi como mi amigo morgan, que lleva unos dias con diarrea -10% -10% -10%


----------



## Caída a Plomo (11 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> por cierto,¿donde esta mulder?
> 
> quiero ver si seguimos alcistas



Ja ja ja qué bueno, acabo de conectarme al foro con la exclusiva intención de hacer esta misma pregunta


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (11 Nov 2008)

Bueno, al olor de la carroña llegamos los buitres

*DJIA 8,563.89 -306.65 -3.46%
NASDAQ 1,564.05 -52.69 -3.26%
S&P 500 885.20 -34.01 -3.70%*

¿sigue estando ese "danger point" sobre los 860 en el S&P 500?


----------



## rem777 (11 Nov 2008)

Hace tres días, mi madre, a la hora de renovar un plazo fijo en el Santander, fue asesorada "desinteresadamente" por el subdirector de la sucursal del banco para que invirtiera la nada despreciable cantidad (60.000 euros) en acciones del banco. 

Desde entonces, su cotización ha bajado un 12 %. ¡ESTAFADORES! :

Menos mal que mi santa madre no cayó en la trampa. :


----------



## Kaprak63 (11 Nov 2008)

rem777 dijo:


> Hace tres días, mi madre, a la hora de renovar un plazo fijo en el Santander, fue asesorado "desinteresadamente" por el subdirector de una sucursal del banco para que invirtiera la nada despreciable cantidad (60.000 euros) en acciones del banco.
> 
> Desde entonces, su cotización ha bajado un 12 %. ¡ESTAFADORES! :
> 
> Menos mal que mi santa madre no cayó en la trampa. :



A los accionistas del SAN le queda un quinario. Cuando se haga la ampliación de capital, no me extrañaría verla en el entorno de los 6 pavos durante bastante tiempo.


----------



## tonuel (11 Nov 2008)

rem777 dijo:


> Hace tres días, mi madre, a la hora de renovar un plazo fijo en el Santander, fue asesorado "desinteresadamente" por el subdirector de la sucursal del banco para que invirtiera la nada despreciable cantidad (60.000 euros) en acciones del banco.
> 
> Desde entonces, su cotización ha bajado un 12 %. ¡ESTAFADORES! :
> 
> Menos mal que mi santa madre no cayó en la trampa. :



Yo estoy pensando en cerrar la cuenta que tenemos en el Santander... :o



Saludos


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (11 Nov 2008)

a mi madre también han intentado darle el palo; a los pocos dias me tocaba pasar por su ciudad de camino por trabajo, y me fuí con ella a primera hora en "uniforme de trabajo" ( encorbatao vaya ) y con cara de perro... Mucha caquita hubo ese dia, y suplicas para no sacar toda la pasta y cerrar la cuenta.

Menudos hijos de su madre...:


----------



## Kaprak63 (11 Nov 2008)

Forges si que sabe


----------



## ronald29780 (11 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> esa lo que pesa es muy poco!!
> 
> casi como mi amigo morgan, que lleva unos dias con diarrea -10% -10% -10%





¿Quien se va fiar de más bajadas.

C ha tocado minimo desde el '96, así cortos fuera...


----------



## Misterio (11 Nov 2008)

Empiezan las milagrosas subidas yankees basadas en nada.


----------



## ronald29780 (11 Nov 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Empiezan las milagrosas subidas yankees basadas en nada.



Esto no es verdad.

Como he dicho arriba:

Cortos fuera - y empezaba la subida.

A veces tengo miedo de mí mismo...:

¿O es el efecto antipodo de *Mulder*?

En serio, creo que han anunciado otro plan o algo así...


----------



## Hagen (11 Nov 2008)

Que esta pasando!!!

El dow esta apunto de darse la vuelta, al verde


----------



## pobracara (11 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Que esta pasando!!!
> 
> El dow esta apunto de darse la vuelta, al verde



Fannie, Freddie Unveil Plan to Modify Loans - WSJ.com



> Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac and U.S. officials announced plans Tuesday to speed up the modification of hundreds of thousands of loans held by the housing finance giants, marking the latest effort to try and prevent more foreclosures.



Será esa la excusa?
A rescatar pepitos!!


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2008)

Mañana el Ibex35 va a volar!


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2008)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy como pueden ver me he quedado calladito porque he visto una señal de cambio de tendencia a las 11 de la mañana en el Stoxx, pero hasta que no se confirma no se produce el cambio de tendencia.

He estado mirando los gráficos y el 'stock tape' con atención para ver si conseguía averiguar cual era el momento apropiado para entrar al mercado tras este tipo de señal y aun sigo mirándolo porque no me fío un pelo.

Viendo que la tendencia ya parece haber cambiado haré la quiniela de la bolsa para mañana: parece que ya hemos cambiado la tendencia y esto nos permitirá abrir mañana al alza, sin embargo empezaremos la mañana bajando un poco, según lo lejos que hagamos la apertura esto nos llevará la primera hora o se extenderá a toda la mañana, cuanto más lejos más tardaremos en hacer esta bajada, siempre que no nos vayamos muy muy muy lejos.

Vuelvo a tener el tema algo confuso, las señales alcistas que veía esta mañana eran el anticipo del cambio de tendencia, pero mirando a los americanos no tengo muy claro como les van las cosas y pareciera que tienen ganas de bajar a medio plazo, si mañana cambia la tendencia y suben (las señales solo aplican al Stoxx) habrá que estudiar bien hasta donde llegan para determinar que se les va a antojar hacer a partir de entonces.

Si superamos máximos damos cualquier miedo bajista por zanjado.

Y eso es todo por hoy.

Edit: cuando digo máximos me refiero a los de este último mes.


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2008)

Completando el post anterior, hay que decir que si la apertura es a la baja la mañana será completamente alcista, pero tengo mis dudas de que esto ocurra así.

De todas formas no hay que descartar ningún escenario.


----------



## creative (11 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Completando el post anterior, hay que decir que si la apertura es a la baja la mañana será completamente alcista, pero tengo mis dudas de que esto ocurra así.
> 
> De todas formas no hay que descartar ningún escenario.



Un consejo leete el post ultimo que has puesto que si lo tienes que resumir en 5 palabras son: no tengo ni puta idea


----------



## creative (11 Nov 2008)

haber la tendecia es a la larga bajista y punto no hay que hacer ningun analisis mas o por lo menos el ciudado de apie, seguramente por rumores o cuentas retocadas, o medidas de estado exista algun pico de subida, pero sera de poco tiempo, ya que mas pronto que tarde el ciudadano de a pie, va a necesitar el dinero que tiene en bolsa, por una necesidad mayor y lo sacaró sudandole que haya perdido 30% 50 o 80% ya que ese dinero ahorrado lo necesita.

Siempre me explicaron que los ahorros NUNCA hay que invertilo en bolsa, si quieres una pequeña cantidad para probar, pero nunca TUS AHORROS.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Nov 2008)

No es buen tiempo para meter nada en bolsa. Se ve todos los días y te lo hacen ver muchos de los que aqui opinan,

Sólo hay que ver valores devaluados que han estado inflandose y desinflandose, caidas estrepitosas (más que subidas), fluctuaciones, bajada de tipos a la carta todos los días,...


----------



## rino (11 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Hoy como pueden ver me he quedado calladito porque he visto una señal de cambio de tendencia a las 11 de la mañana en el Stoxx, pero hasta que no se confirma no se produce el cambio de tendencia.
> 
> ...




Con todos los respetos, pero este post parece como si alguien intenta adivinar el número que saldrá en el dado en la siguiente tirada. 

"El mercado tiene ganas de bajar" qué significa? Que las manos fuertes pretenden dejar caer la cotización o que el análisis técnico dictamina que ahora hay que bajar, da igual lo que pase en el mundo?

No sé, me parece que es todo mucho humo y que si el análisis técnico funciona es porque la gente cree en éste como medio de predicción de la cotización. 

Al final, en cualquier momento que se elija, si hay subida hay una figura que la "justifica" lo mismo que habría habido otra figura para justificar que hubiera bajado.

Esperando que me rebata y así aprender un poco más.

Un saludo.


----------



## tasator (11 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Completando el post anterior, hay que decir que si la apertura es a la baja la mañana será completamente alcista, pero tengo mis dudas de que esto ocurra así.
> 
> De todas formas no hay que descartar ningún escenario.



Como ya dije en otro post, ni p'arriba ni p'abajo, sino todo lo contrario 

Ya algo más en serio, la bolsa sigue siendo bajista y permanece en un canal bajista hasta ahora bastante previsible y normal, que tenga repuntes o rebotes alcistas más o menos fuertes es lo suyo, pero que nadie se confunda, el escenario en el que se mueve hoy por hoy y desde hace algún tiempo ya es bajista.


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2008)

A los buenos días.

Se me olvidó decir también que donde digo 'cambio de tendencia' me refiero al diario, llevamos dos días bajando y hoy subiremos, eso lo tengo claro, pero lo complicado es establecer un punto de entrada adecuado. Por eso trato de averiguar como será la apertura.

Ayer en el Stoxx apareció un buen punto de entrada largo en 2489 pero los leoncios se empeñan en pasar por ahí una y otra vez haciendo saltar stops, ayer por la noche el Stoxx rebotó en ese punto y subió bastante, luego volvió a bajar repentinamente para quedarse en ese mismo punto y volver a rebotar, esto hace saltar stops. Los leoncios se están procurando por todos los medios que nadie entre largo en ese nivel y sabotean todas las entradas.

Hoy es probable que se abra algo por encima de ese punto y, aun así se volverá a pasar por el para cerrar el gap de apertura que está, casualmente, en ese mismo punto. Todo encaja demasiado bien y gira sobre ese valor.

Entrar largo en ese punto puede significar una operación de 3 días superando máximos del mes, un objetivo muy goloso, de ahí que sea saboteado a conciencia.

El hecho de que sea tan saboteado es un indicador, como otro cualquiera, de que en los próximos días subiremos.

Ahora veremos que ocurre.


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2008)

Alguno se preguntará porqué los leoncios no quieren 'compañeros de viaje' cuando se produce un cambio de tendencia.

Los leoncios hacen dinero entrando un poco antes de los cambios de tendencia y aguantando la subida, mientras se sube y van ganando le van vendiendo los largos al particular poco a poco, un particular que se pone largo muy abajo y aguanta es un 'cliente' menos a quien endosarle un largo cuando ellos quieren salirse del mercado.

Al final todo esto es oferta y demanda pura y dura, todos los contratos van pasando de manos entre los leoncios y los particulares todo el tiempo.


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Buenos días....
> El índice Nikkei de la bolsa de valores de Tokio cayó hoy al cierre 113,79 puntos, o el 1,29%, hasta situarse en 8.695,51 enteros.
> Por cierto ¿dónde aparece ese eurostoxx de 2689...el que veo yo indica al cierre estos datos:
> EUROSTOXX 50 puntos Variación Hora
> ...



Yo hago mis análisis sobre el futuro del Eurostoxx, que ahora ha cambiado de ticker en yahoo finance:

OES1.EX: Summary for DJ EURO STOXX 50 - Yahoo! Finance

Al final hemos arrancado en verde.


----------



## pepeton (12 Nov 2008)

Caidita libre del ibex.
De ganar mas de un 1%, a quedarse en +0,20%.....¿que ha ocurrido para esta caida de golpe?


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2008)

Pues ya hemos cerrado el gap como les dije que iba a ocurrir, ahora deberíamos subir todo el día y también durante los próximos dos días.

Aun estamos cerca del gap y puede suceder cualquier cosa, pero es muy probable que ya vayamos hacia arriba, buen momento para comprar o ponerse largo.


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2008)

Aparte de Acciona que va a volver a subir, les recomiendo también estas:

- BBVA en 8.85 con objetivo 11.90
- OHL en 9.46 con objetivo 13.14

Tengo a Sacyr también en el punto de mira, pero no me atrevería con esa, si algún valiente quiere punto de entrada y objetivo que lo diga.

Estas entradas son especulativas, para mantener dos semanas como mucho.


----------



## TakaTaka (12 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ya hemos cerrado el gap como les dije que iba a ocurrir, ahora deberíamos subir todo el día y también durante los próximos dos días.
> 
> Aun estamos cerca del gap y puede suceder cualquier cosa, pero es muy probable que ya vayamos hacia arriba, buen momento para comprar o ponerse largo.



Como...pero GAP cotiza en bolsa?


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2008)

TakaTaka dijo:


> Como...pero GAP cotiza en bolsa?



Pues parece que sí:

GAP: Summary for GREAT ATLANTIC PAC - Yahoo! Finance

Aunque yo me refiero a esos espacios vacíos entre el cierre de un día y la apertura del siguiente


----------



## TakaTaka (12 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues parece que sí:
> 
> GAP: Summary for GREAT ATLANTIC PAC - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> Aunque yo me refiero a esos espacios vacíos entre el cierre de un día y la apertura del siguiente



Ok...hablabas de que GAP habia cerrado y ya me habia asustado...


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2008)

Gracias Mulder!

En mi cartera de valores tengo por ahora:

Sacyr

BBVA

ACCIONA

SAN


----------



## chameleon (12 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Gracias Mulder!
> 
> En mi cartera de valores tengo por ahora:
> 
> ...



te faltan unos ferroviales y unas iberdrolas


----------



## SNB4President (12 Nov 2008)

Hoy me aventuro a decir que es posible que se produzca una figura Ally McBeal en el Ibex, a ver si al mediodía se confirma.


----------



## wsleone (12 Nov 2008)

( Post de prueba, me hace cosas raras el foro )

verificado, marca última página 951 pero en realidad es la 950 y me tenía mosqueado y la bolsa - 0,67 % . No entiendo nada


----------



## Hagen (12 Nov 2008)

No me deja ir a 951


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2008)

Opsss.... un simple retroceso para tomar impulso


----------



## INTRUDER (12 Nov 2008)

La 951 es el "mas alla bursatil"


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2008)

Ni cambiando la URL a mano deja entrar en el 951. ¿Tendrá alguna relación esto con la famosa zona 51?


----------



## explorador (12 Nov 2008)

Intruder, muy bueno, yo ya tenía un mosqueo con el ratón por inútil.


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2008)

Ha sido un "gap" foril.


----------



## Locke (12 Nov 2008)

He oído un par de noticias que pueden influir. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/87047-ing-registra-las-primeras-perdidas-de-su-historia-por-la-crisis-financiera.html

o

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/87041-cuidado-con-iberia.html

Día interesante hoy...

Saludos


----------



## javso (12 Nov 2008)

Pues a mí me da que la fiesta del rebote de dos semanas que hemos tenido se ha acabado, y el Ibex recupera su tendencia bajista general. Veo bajadas en la próxima semana o 10 días hasta los 7500, aunque seguramente no serán a base de bajadas tan bruscas como las que vimos en octubre, sino poco a poco.


----------



## Samzer (12 Nov 2008)

Locke dijo:


> He oído un par de noticias que pueden influir.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/87047-ing-registra-las-primeras-perdidas-de-su-historia-por-la-crisis-financiera.html
> 
> ...



Yo añadiría también el de cuidado con letonia...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...748-cuidado-con-letonia-y-sus-hermanas-4.html


----------



## wsleone (12 Nov 2008)

¿recomendáis comprar Gamesa? ha recibido un pedido por 175 millones de euros


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2008)

Gamesa es muy vólatil, sube un 10% - baja un 15%


----------



## wsleone (12 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Gamesa es muy vólatil, sube un 10% - baja un 15%



volátil no, SUPERVOLATIL  ; no sé cómo responderá la bolsa, pero mejor no tocar tal y como están las cosas


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2008)

Ya están disponibles los derechos para acceder a la ampliación del SAN, lo acabo de ver en mi cuenta.


----------



## wsleone (12 Nov 2008)

Preapertura EEUU : DJ - 0,5 % - Nasdaq - 1%

Ibex35 - 1%


----------



## wsleone (12 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya están disponibles los derechos para acceder a la ampliación del SAN, lo acabo de ver en mi cuenta.



joer, a mí también me salen y no sé qué hacer, si venderlos o dejarlos


----------



## terraenxebre (12 Nov 2008)

wsleone dijo:


> joer, a mí también me salen y no sé qué hacer, si venderlos o dejarlos



vende mientras puedas...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Nov 2008)

wsleone dijo:


> volátil no, SUPERVOLATIL  ; no sé cómo responderá la bolsa, pero mejor no tocar tal y como están las cosas



Es un rice-krispie en toda regla,







Aprovechad, que esta la Bolsa llena de ellos,


----------



## Hagen (12 Nov 2008)

El GAP de bajada de apertura.......... cerrado y a bajando


----------



## wsleone (12 Nov 2008)

terraenxebre dijo:


> vende mientras puedas...



Si vendo los derechos ¿afecta de alguna forma a las acciones que tengo?


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2008)

Vaya forma de caer, ayer decía que notaba a los americanos con ganas de bajar y no me lo acababa de creer, pero aquí están los resultados.

Llamen al Tonuel!


----------



## wsleone (12 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya forma de caer, ayer decía que notaba a los americanos con ganas de bajar y no me lo acababa de creer, pero aquí están los resultados.
> 
> Llamen al Tonuel!



En SACYR no andabas muy descaminado, AHORA + 3,07%


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2008)

wsleone dijo:


> En SACYR no andabas muy descaminado, AHORA + 3,07%



No he dicho el nivel de entrada en Sacyr, pero lo pongo para los valientes 

Sacyr, entrada 7.40 Objetivo 9.52.

Aun no ha llegado, a pesar de todo.


----------



## Misterio (12 Nov 2008)

De Cárpatos.

Ojo que esa puede ser la clave. La falta de liquidez es tremenda en todos los mercados, y la bolsa para su desgracia la sigue teniendo, con lo cual las manos fuertes como no pueden vender otras cosas muy a su pesar, no tienen más remedio que liquidar en un proceso sin fin las posiciones en bolsa. Ese puede ser el problema de fondo.


Y mi comentario a esto es, pues claro que es eso..


----------



## eruique (12 Nov 2008)

wsleone dijo:


> Si vendo los derechos ¿afecta de alguna forma a las acciones que tengo?



tendras un dividendo extra y te quedaran las acciones que tienes mas diluidas,cotizando segun mercado


----------



## Sylar (12 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> No he dicho el nivel de entrada en Sacyr, pero lo pongo para los valientes
> 
> Sacyr, entrada 7.40 Objetivo 9.52.
> 
> Aun no ha llegado, a pesar de todo.



¿Lo de Sacyr es por esta noticia?
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...zprom-esta-interesada-en-adquirir-el-2-a.html
¿El oso ruso al rescate de Botin? ¿Putin no lo permitirá?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Nov 2008)

No habeis puesto esta noticia... ? 

De Cárpatos:

"...Rusia: Tras bajar el 12,5 % vuelve a cerrar...propongo un nuevo índice... GRI...es decir Guadiana Rusia Index." 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2008)

Sylar dijo:


> ¿Lo de Sacyr es por esta noticia?
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...zprom-esta-interesada-en-adquirir-el-2-a.html
> ¿El oso ruso al rescate de Botin? ¿Putin no lo permitirá?



No, lo mio solo es análisis técnico, nada de noticias ni fundamentales, pero si los hay mejor.

Aunque la verdad es que los fundamentales son la razón de peso por la que jamás entraré en Sacyr.


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2008)

En mi opinión la acción del SAN va a quedar a unos 6,00€ en las próximas semanas.

Sacyr se está comportando como una campeona, ha llegado hasta +9,18%


----------



## SNB4President (12 Nov 2008)

Tonueeeeel, ¡¡¡te invocamos!!!

Vaya, General Motors subiendo un 12%. ¡A comprar, que es una compañía muy solvente!


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2008)

Cerraremos en un verde tenue +


----------



## wsleone (12 Nov 2008)

eruique dijo:


> tendras un dividendo extra y te quedaran las acciones que tienes mas diluidas,cotizando segun mercado



Gracias


----------



## SNB4President (12 Nov 2008)

Por cierto, hoy habrá que seguir el "bear" del día, que puede ser American Express, con todo el rollo de convertirse en banco para poder chupar de la dulce tetilla infinita de la FED. 

AXP - American Express Company - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2008)

Bajada del SAN a 7,11€


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Nov 2008)

Prisa se está haciendo polvo

PRS.MC PRISA A 2.83 -8.71%


----------



## Misterio (12 Nov 2008)

El S&P ha tocado el 872, como dice Cárpatos ahí hay un soporte muy fuerte, si lo llegase a pasar las ordenes de venta inundarían el mercado.


----------



## iLuso (12 Nov 2008)

S&P 871.32... es el momento de la verdad para los hedges..


----------



## Starkiller (12 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> No, lo mio solo es análisis técnico, nada de noticias ni fundamentales, pero si los hay mejor.



Yo, que soy más de fundamentales, a veces le encuentro grandes puntos al análisis técnico. Por ejemplo:



Carpatos dijo:


> Pero además, sin duda, la figura técnica infalible de VTS, es decir de "vete tu a saber qué va a hacer" se desarrolla, ya lo advertía. Otro bandazo a la baja terrible, y ya me he perdido, esto es imposible seguirlo. Los VTS son así. Ahora hablando en serio, el mercado se está poniendo en un plan que una sola noticia buena o mala, puede cotizar un 5% tranquilamente al alza o la baja en un par de horas. Toda prudencia es poca. ¡Qué mareo! Hay que venir con una biodramina tomada.



Indudablemente, un gran análisis técnico.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Nov 2008)

Castañazo!!!!!
*
IBEX35 -3,06% -273puntos*

Saludos...


----------



## Misterio (12 Nov 2008)

868.70 lo ha atravesado pero aguanta el barco, parece que hay algo más de filtro.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Nov 2008)

iLuso dijo:


> S&P 871.32... es el momento de la verdad para los *edges*..



*S&P500 868,25puntos*

Saludos...

Por cierto: Se dice hedges ;-)


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2008)

Acabo de calcular un hipotético objetivo para el Stoxx en 2336 y ahora está en 2389. Y encima el S&P pierde su resistencia en 872, aunque ya veremos si pasa mucho rato por debajo.

Ya saben donde nos vamos.


----------



## pepeton (12 Nov 2008)

Ibex 35 -3,07%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Nov 2008)

El S&P500 tiene a menos de 30puntos su record de los últimos 12 meses... y hoy ha bajado 30(hace un rato)...

Saludos...


----------



## iLuso (12 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto: Se dice hedges ;-)



¿En que estaría yo pensando con esos bordes tan afilados? ;-)


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2008)

Llegará el SAN a su mínimo de 6,31eur?


----------



## Jucari (12 Nov 2008)

Un dia interesante hoy.....despues de tantos dias sin estar por el foro.....

Tonuel al loro!!!!!!!...


----------



## cibex (12 Nov 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> 868.70 lo ha atravesado pero aguanta el barco, parece que hay algo más de filtro.



pero no estaba el estado americano comprando acciones de los bancos???

asi es dificil que caiga hasta que se les acabe la pasta. :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Nov 2008)

El S&P500, por debajo de 776puntos, se iría a valores de 1997... glups

Saludos...

Edito: Estamos a menos de 100 puntos...:


----------



## Jucari (12 Nov 2008)

Según Bolsamanía....

Atentos, Citigroup ve un HCH invertido que puede llevar al S&P-500 a 1.100 – 1.200 puntos


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (12 Nov 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Según Bolsamanía....
> 
> Atentos, Citigroup ve un HCH invertido que puede llevar al S&P-500 a 1.100 – 1.200 puntos



Si. Y oye voces.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Nov 2008)

*Si trasladásemos el nivel de caida del S&P500 al IBEX35, estaríamos en 6107puntos...
* :

Saludos...


----------



## SNB4President (12 Nov 2008)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> Si. Y oye voces.



Joder, me ha caído un moco al teclado de la risa... controlémonos, por favor. 

Como se han puesto las cosas en media hora, otro día de sangrazo general, cuando cierren los europeos y dejemos los yankees solitos a saber hasta dónde exploran del pozo...


----------



## kaos (12 Nov 2008)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> Si. Y oye voces.



¡ qué cabrito !  

como me he reído...

Actualizamos: 
SAN 
6,91€ -6,11%

saludos


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2008)

Esto es un mal sueño, la semana que viene habrá megarebote, verdad mulder?


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Esto es un mal sueño, la semana que viene habrá megarebote, verdad mulder?



Ultimamente ya no estoy para asegurar nada, pero yo espero un rebote fuerte incluso antes de que termine esta semana.


----------



## un marronazo (12 Nov 2008)

pero no decian que iban a rebotar o no se que? el rebote es P'ABAJOOOO


BOMMMMMBAAAAAA... llegaremos a navidad con mas de 7000? yo creo que no


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2008)

Es para animar a los inversores.... he tenido unas plusvalias de +711,00€ en unos minutos en sacyr.... lamentablemente se está quedando en el +5%


----------



## TIPOA (12 Nov 2008)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> Si. Y oye voces.



jode, si ve y oye voces.... sintomatico... esquizofrenico al canto


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2008)

IBES35 -2,39% 

El SAN se ha puesto a 6,91 para que los amiguetes compren a última hora.

Abel matures tiene casí 30 millones de EUR en Acciones que compro en Junio del 2008, las habrá colocado o aguantará el tirón?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> IBES35 -2,39%
> 
> El SAN se ha puesto a 6,91 para que los amiguetes compren a última hora.
> 
> Abel matures tiene casí 30 millones de EUR en Acciones que compro en Junio del 2008, las habrá colocado o aguantará el tirón?



BSCH ha tocado el 6,87€...


----------



## Rocket (12 Nov 2008)

El santander esta tocado... -6,34% ha perdido los 7 euros por accion...


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (12 Nov 2008)

8686... bonito numero

SAN HA CAIDO 7% ¿PRIMER BARCO TOCADO? A VER COMO LO RESCATA EL GOBIERNO... AL SAN LE TIENEN QUE RESCATAR 10 GOBIERNOS pA RESCATARLO BIEN


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2008)

Vaya caída...


----------



## wsleone (12 Nov 2008)

el Santander ahora a 6,80 euros :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Nov 2008)

*IBEX 30+5 -2,97% 8646,8puntos*

Cierre final, saludos...


----------



## wsleone (12 Nov 2008)

IBEX - 2,97 %

Santander -7,61 % (6,80 euros)


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (12 Nov 2008)

la ostia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Nov 2008)

S&P500 865,81puntos... Este intento será el bueno..?

Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (12 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Gracias Mulder!
> 
> En mi cartera de valores tengo por ahora:
> 
> ...



Agarrate los machos........


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2008)

Objetivo rápido para el S&P en 839.50

Edito: Me parece dificil de alcanzar.


----------



## davinci79 (12 Nov 2008)

¿Que ha pasado en los últimos minutos? Ese cono final de la gráfica es muy raro


----------



## Jucari (12 Nov 2008)

Hoy la mano de Dios(PPP)esta al acecho del 860 en el S&P.....Para pegarle un empujon de la ostia....


----------



## wsleone (12 Nov 2008)

El futuro del IBEX35 pinta bastos para mañana y/o la semana 

MADRID, 12 NOV. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Nuevos descensos, esta vez del 2,23%, que se suman a los del 4% de ayer martes. Nos encontramos en el retroceso del 61,8% del impulso alcista que comenzara a finales del pasado mes de octubre, por lo que la continuación de los descensos en las próximas sesiones nos haría pensar en una vuelta a las inmediaciones de los mínimos anuales que tenemos en los 7.700 puntos. C.N.


----------



## Hagen (12 Nov 2008)

La caida se debe al amigo, Paulson, que en vez de comprar activos toxicos cambia el plan y compra acciones......


----------



## creative (12 Nov 2008)

Ya pero yo supongo que los analisis de crecimiento del 2009 si publicado si en el 2008 sin recesion oficial la bolsa ha caido pues un 40 % mas o menos el año queviene con recesion oficial nos quedamos en 5000 y gracias


----------



## Misterio (12 Nov 2008)

S&P 862, llamando a Dios llamando a Dios pi pi pi..


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Nov 2008)

Estamos jugando con fuego...

*S&P500 862,81 -4%
*
Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (12 Nov 2008)

buenas en el SP se ve un cambio de tendencia a corto, si no caemos mas, mañana subiremos, despacito y con buena letra. Pero ojo es para el SP. Que el Ibex con aguantar al Santander tiene suficiente.

Veremos como acabamos a las 22 h


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Nov 2008)

*John A. Griffin declara una posición corta en el BBVA del 0,30%, frente al 0,26% anterior*

John A. Griffin ha declarado una 'posición corta' en BBVA del 0,30% del capital social admitido a negociación de la entidad que preside Francisco González, frente al 0,26% declarado ayer, según indicó hoy la firma a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

*John A. Griffin cuenta con una 'posición corta' en el BBVA a través de 11,33 millones de títulos*, de los que 7,01 millones (0,19%) los controla a través de la entidad gestora Blue Ridge Limited Partnership, y 4,3 millones (0,11%) a través de Blue Ridge Offshore Master Limited Partnership.

Se entiende por 'posición corta' el resultado neto de todas las posiciones en distintos instrumentos financieros, incluyendo las propias acciones y cuotas participativas y todo tipo de derivados de ellas, que supongan un efecto positivo para el titular ante descensos en el precio de las acciones sobre las que se declara la posición.

*El organismo supervisor de los mercados exige la publicación de las 'posiciones cortas' sobre acciones o cuotas participativas de una veintena de entidades españolas cuando se supere el 0,25% del capital social admitido a negociación.
*
Los valores a los que afecta esta medida son Santander, BBVA, Banco Popular, Banesto, Bankinter, Banco Sabadell, Banco de Andalucía, Banco de Castilla, Banco de Crédito Balear, Banco de Galicia, Banco Guipuzcoano, Banco Pastor, Banco de Valencia, Banco de Vasconia, Caja de Ahorros del Mediterráneo (CAM), Mapfre, BME, Renta 4, Grupo Catalana Occidente e Inverfiatc.

Las medidas adoptadas por los supervisores de Estados Unidos y de varios países europeos, que tienen como objetivo vigilar la especulación bursátil con valores financieros, cuentan con el visto bueno del Comité Europeo de Supervisión (CESR), que está tratando de coordinar la respuesta de los supervisores internaciones en este ámbito.

Esta iniciativa secunda además una de mayor alcance puesta en marcha en Estados Unidos para evitar que algunos inversores apuesten por la caída de valores bancarios y contribuyan al desplome bursátil.

John A. Griffin declara una posición corta en el BBVA del 0,30%, frente al 0,26% anterior - Cotizalia.com

Saludos...


----------



## Jucari (12 Nov 2008)

Esta jugando demasiado con el 860 el S&P y al final se quemara...

S&P - 861,24 -4.19


----------



## Misterio (12 Nov 2008)

858 ha llegado a tocar.


----------



## Locke (12 Nov 2008)

S&P 500 INDEX,RTH
(SNP: ^GSPC)
Valor de índice:	859,51
Hora de cotización:	21:02
Cambio:	Down 39,44 (4,39%) :
Cierre anterior:	898,95
Apertura:	917,15
Rango diario:	858,79 - 893,39
Rango a 52sem:	839,80 - 1.523,57

A que hora cierran los yankies?


----------



## Jucari (12 Nov 2008)

Tonuel....no te vayas muy lejos....

Certificado pronto....

Edit: A no ser que aparezca....

PPP...


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2008)

Si el S&P pasa el 846 hacia abajo sería muy mala señal, igual que el 2291 del Stoxx.

Pasando a otra cosa, mañana abriremos con gap a la baja pero luego subiremos un poco, o al menos eso espero. Por la tarde no se que escenario tendremos ni me quiero aventurar a averiguarlo, según como vaya la mañana lo sabremos.

Yo diría que las bajadas de estos días son algo injustificadas y que se hacen para presionar a los payasos que, según he leído en otros hilos están reunidos ahora y este finde se quedarán a hacerse la foto y a hacer como que se reunen, si esos que dicen llamarse g20.

Como decía aquel grupo: G de gilip....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Nov 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Tonuel....no te vayas muy lejos....
> 
> Certificado pronto....
> 
> ...



Pues le queda media hora y parece que se va por el barranquillo... 
*
853.32 el S&P500 -5,08%*

Saludos...

Edito para poner que lo que realmente me está sorprendiendo estas jornadas es el Brent... 51,7$ en estos momentos, con 1,25€/$, es decir 41€/barril Brent...


----------



## El_Presi (12 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Si el S&P pasa el 846 hacia abajo sería muy mala señal, igual que el 2291 del Stoxx.
> 
> Pasando a otra cosa, mañana abriremos con gap a la baja pero luego subiremos un poco, o al menos eso espero. Por la tarde no se que escenario tendremos ni me quiero aventurar a averiguarlo, según como vaya la mañana lo sabremos.
> 
> ...



hombre, tanto como injustificado. Han anunciado que la pasta del plan de rescate no se va a utilizar para comprar activos tóxicos, normal que se hunda el S&P y arrastre al resto. Ya saldrá alguna otra noticia para rebotazo, digo yo...


----------



## Jucari (12 Nov 2008)

Carrerilla final....

DJ - -401.27 -4,62%
NASDAQ -79.41 -5.02%
S&P -44.67 -5.01%


----------



## Hagen (12 Nov 2008)

A puntito de irse por la barranquilla, pero ha cerrado la posición con un giro. A corto hay rebote!!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Nov 2008)

5,10% es un giro en el S&P?


----------



## Misterio (12 Nov 2008)

Bueno un 5%, 852 S&P, aunque sigue la subasta.


----------



## Pindik87 (12 Nov 2008)

Bueno bueno, mañana Jueves negro? o rojo lleno de sangre mejor.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Nov 2008)

morgan -14% real time
goldman -11% rt


----------



## sicran (12 Nov 2008)

Cre que sí...que está rebotando....

Dow	-410.03	-4.72%	8,283.93
NASDAQ	-81.69	-5.17%	1,499.21
S&P	-46.55	-5.18%	852.40


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Nov 2008)

mañana es el dia gordito.... viernes un poco de recuperacion y lun-mar-mierc el catacrac no? lo de esta semana lo digo yo, lo de la semana que viene lo dice alvin red con roubini no?


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Nov 2008)

a ver como andan las rescatas... american express visa etc...

American Express -10% todo el dia.... visa -4%... mastercard -3% ambac financial -12%


sí, el plan es un exito


----------



## tasator (12 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> A puntito de irse por la barranquilla, pero ha cerrado la posición con un giro. A corto hay rebote!!!!



¿Que giro?, si ha cerrado prácticamente en los mínimos del día


* 852.30 -46.65 -5.19% Day Low 850.48 Day High 893.39 *


----------



## tonuel (12 Nov 2008)

sicran dijo:


> Dow	-4.72% 8,283.93
> NASDAQ	-5.17% 1,499.21
> S&P	-5.18% 852.40








Saludos


----------



## tonuel (12 Nov 2008)

Citigroup -10,74%
American Express -10,49%
Bank of America -9,04%





*Primer... megadown 10% certified...* 



Saludos


----------



## creative (12 Nov 2008)

Buenas noches, señor Mulder nose si tiene encuenta las palabras de Paulson que ha dicho hoy de que a la industrial Automovilista no le va a ayudar, ¿ y la Gm sube un 5%), no le veo mucho sentido, por otro lado des mi punto de vista se va a buscar el minimo anual de nuevo, otra tarde de -5% y se engancha, recuerdo que el tinglado se ha mantenido durante 3 semanas desde minimo con 2 bajadas de intereses, por que yo pienso que esto no lo pueden aguantar mas y lo del fin de semana no va a servir para bajo.


En el apartado español el SAN huele ya a muerto , 4 o 5 dias mas asi y entra en la uvi de la moncloa.


No se si seré madmarxista o el que pero el señor ibex tiene que volver a valores del 93, sabes que valor tuvo el ibex en la recesion del 93? pues 3.000 PUNTOS.
Asi es que se vaya asumiendo que se va a bajar hasta los infiernos y queda camino todavia.



gracias


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Nov 2008)

yo me pongo el culotte y la bermuda para el SAN a 5


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Nov 2008)

Pues no te queda trabajo Tonuel... 

ARGENTINA MERVAL -5,5%
BRASIL BOVESPA -7,73%
MÉXICO IPC -5%

Saludos...

Edito: Futuro Ibex35 perdiendo más de 100 puntos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Nov 2008)

que ha hecho "amer land lease" ??


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Nov 2008)

Apunte que nos ibamos a zampar un par de sesiones memorables, hasta tal punto pienso que todo esto es nada más que un pedo del muerto

Todo esto pensado como muchos que se dejan llevar por su sentido común, y no por dobles envolventes ni por si iribar jugaba marco dos goles contra el osasuna.

Miedo me da.


----------



## sicran (12 Nov 2008)

No puedo evitar una sonrisa cada vez que veo esta "carta de magic" XD...pero que buena es .







Lo del pequeño rebote del Dow no lo he terminado de ver....si miras la gráfica se ve claramente como ha cerrado en mínimo del día o casi :S.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> que ha hecho "amer land lease" ??



ANL: Summary for AMER LAND LEASE - Yahoo! Finance, bah, solo ha bajado un 40%

tonuel tienes uno del 40%?


----------



## Lupo (12 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo me pongo el culotte y la bermuda para el SAN a 5



Juas, tú eres de los mios. Hoy seguí los últimos diez minutos la bolsa, y dije: si esto tarda 10 minutos más, el San, toca los cinco. Se quedó en 6,80.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ANL: Summary for AMER LAND LEASE - Yahoo! Finance, bah, solo ha bajado un 40%
> 
> tonuel tienes uno del 40%?



a ver si le vale esto

¿40%?, ya os vale


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Nov 2008)

sicran dijo:


> No puedo evitar una sonrisa cada vez que veo esta "carta de magic" XD...pero que buena es .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La mejor es la de "El ibex pierde los 9000", es la carta más canalla,


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Nov 2008)

Solamente un valor de todos los del DJI ha acabado en positivo. Sabeis cual es? 


















General Motors +5,48% :


----------



## Lupo (12 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La mejor es la de "El ibex pierde los 9000", es la carta más canalla,



Juas juas juas, que mala folla que tienes, jodio...

El que más calló hoy fue el San, con un -7,61%

Está visto que no se puede escupir pa el alto.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Nov 2008)

Lupo dijo:


> Juas juas juas, que mala folla que tienes, jodio...
> 
> El que más calló hoy fue el San, con un -7,61%
> 
> Está visto que no se puede escupir pa el alto.



La dejo por aquí

Creditos al Sr. Abraham


----------



## Lupo (12 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Solamente un valor de todos los del DJI ha acabado en positivo. Sabeis cual es?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y encima después de las declaraciones de que el sector del auto no tendría ninguna ayuda del gobierno.


----------



## Marai (12 Nov 2008)

Lupo dijo:


> Y encima después de las declaraciones de que el sector del auto no tendría ninguna ayuda del gobierno.



Será por eso mismo.


----------



## tonuel (12 Nov 2008)

American Land Lease Inc. (ANL) -40,17%

:










Saludos


----------



## tonuel (13 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ....



Un catacrock del 15% seria factible...? 


Lo digo pensando en el futuro del ibex y tal... 




Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Un catacrock del 15% seria factible...?
> 
> 
> Lo digo pensando en el futuro del ibex y tal...
> ...



joder, joder, joder, antes que eso pase se para la bolsa o se prende fuego

de momento tiraremos con el megadown, que no es poco


----------



## Ajoporro (13 Nov 2008)

creative dijo:


> Buenas noches, señor Mulder nose si tiene encuenta las palabras de Paulson que ha dicho hoy de que a la industrial Automovilista no le va a ayudar, ¿ y la Gm sube un 5%), no le veo mucho sentido, por otro lado des mi punto de vista se va a buscar el minimo anual de nuevo, otra tarde de -5% y se engancha, recuerdo que el tinglado se ha mantenido durante 3 semanas desde minimo con 2 bajadas de intereses, por que yo pienso que esto no lo pueden aguantar mas y lo del fin de semana no va a servir para bajo.
> 
> 
> En el apartado español el SAN huele ya a muerto , 4 o 5 dias mas asi y entra en la uvi de la moncloa.
> ...



¿ 3.000 points ?, pero coño, no decían que nos íbamos a los valores del 98 ... ¿ 3.000 puntos y sin pegar un tiro ?, no me lo creo.


----------



## sicran (13 Nov 2008)

De momento 10 minutos de caída libre para el Nikkei:

9:11
8,346.99 - 348.52


----------



## sicran (13 Nov 2008)

Casi llevan media hora y sigue la cosa igual:

9:28
8,242.13 - 453.38


----------



## sicran (13 Nov 2008)

Ahora para arriba...

9:50
8,328.58 - 366.93

Bueno, yo apuesto por un -350 al final del día.


----------



## creative (13 Nov 2008)

sicran dijo:


> Ahora para arriba...
> 
> 9:50
> 8,328.58 - 366.93
> ...



eso es una buena ostia del 4% mas o menos, mañana rosa señores mañana rosa


----------



## Garrafone (13 Nov 2008)

Ha cerrado el Nikkei cayendo un *-5,25%* , -456,87

Hong Kong: *-923,81 (-6,63%)*

Australia: *-211,200 (-5,44%)*


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2008)

A los buenos días!

Empezamos el día bajando, aunque tengo ciertas razones técnicas para creer que rebotaremos en el entorno del 2336 del Stoxx. Nos llevará media o toda la mañana llegar hasta ese nivel. Deberíamos rebotar hasta llegar por encima del gap de apertura, como mínimo, esto implica un rebote algo fuerte así que hoy deberíamos ver algo de volumen que nos indicará el pertinente cambio de tendencia.

Si esta mañana no vemos volumen y/o no se alcanza el objetivo seguiremos bajando la semana que viene. Pase lo que pase, este próximo lunes tiene muchas papeletas de ser bajista con apertura al alza.

Ahora lo veremos.


----------



## Starkiller (13 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> American Land Lease Inc. (ANL) -40,17%
> 
> :
> 
> ...



Soft LANDing?


----------



## Hagen (13 Nov 2008)

tasator dijo:


> ¿Que giro?, si ha cerrado prácticamente en los mínimos del día
> 
> 
> * 852.30 -46.65 -5.19% Day Low 850.48 Day High 893.39 *



El giro es que deberíamos haber caido mas, y no hemos ni llegado a tocar el soporte.


----------



## tonuel (13 Nov 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Soft LANDing?



Exacto... atterraggio regolare... 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2008)

Hoy es viernes 13, la bolsa hará cualquier cosa, hasta lo más inesperado ¿algún supersticioso en la sala?


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Hoy es 13, cierto...pero es jueves.
> Buenos días.



Ahí va, pues es verdad vaya lapsus


----------



## Starkiller (13 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahí va, pues es verdad vaya lapsus



Desde luego, lo tuyo no son los fundamentales, no....


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Desde luego, lo tuyo no son los fundamentales, no....



Ya ves, para una buena razón fundamental que había encontrado y me la chafan.


----------



## Jucari (13 Nov 2008)

Buenos dias por la mañana....

Hoy toca verde?...


----------



## McPollal's (13 Nov 2008)

que coño hablais, hoy es 30 de febrero


----------



## chameleon (13 Nov 2008)

en positivo 

por cierto, ya se que no os gusta mucho el tema, pero el culebrón Repsol está dando mucho que hablar. Hoy ZP y Solbes les han dicho a los rusos que nanai de la china. Repsol aumenta su beneficio un 15%


----------



## Hagen (13 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> en positivo
> 
> por cierto, ya se que no os gusta mucho el tema, pero el culebrón Repsol está dando mucho que hablar. Hoy ZP y Solbes les han dicho a los rusos que nanai de la china. Repsol aumenta su beneficio un 15%



Creo que no se hara, rusia no es el pais mas estable. En contra tambien esta el tema de Argentina, repsol todos los yacimientos los fuera.

Tendria sentido si quieren hacer la pinza a Alemania, cortando el suministro de gas de paises del magreb.

Creo que solo es una jugada para tomar parte del gas de la desinversion de Gas Natural.

Pido Mucho, para que me den menos.....


----------



## Hagen (13 Nov 2008)

Me sigue saliendo la pagina 951. Al final mulder va a tener razon con lo del viernes 13...... cuando el lo dice ....es que lo es


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Me sigue saliendo la pagina 951. Al final mulder va a tener razon con lo del viernes 13...... cuando el lo dice ....es que lo es



Bueno, tampoco hay que tomarse lo que digo tan al pie de la letra 

Ayer con la bajada se pusieron a tiro más empresas del Ibex:

- B.Popular, entrada 6.78 Objetivo 8.86
- Repsol, entrada 14.56 Objetivo 18.32
- B.Sabadell, entrada 5.18 Objetivo 5.91

Noto últimamente que cuanto peor se habla de ciertas empresas en la prensa más apetecibles se ponen para comprar. Serán los fundamentales esos


----------



## belier (13 Nov 2008)

Una pregunta: ¿Estos objetivos que pones son reales o simplemente deseos de alguien para que otro le lleve el valor allí (la borrgada, vamos) y él poder pegar el palo?


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2008)

belier dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿Estos objetivos que pones son reales o simplemente deseos de alguien para que otro le lleve el valor allí (la borrgada, vamos) y él poder pegar el palo?



Son objetivos razonables donde debería llegar la acción para ir bien, recomiendo ir siguiendo el valor siempre con un trailing stop conforme vaya subiendo y no esperar a que llegue al objetivo si las cosas se ponen feas.

En este mercado y con esta volatilidad puede suceder cualquier cosa, así que a medida que se van consiguiendo beneficios hay que ir protegiéndolos, si salta el stop pues mala suerte y a conformarse con lo que hay.

Por cierto, aunque haya recomendado Repsol antes no me acaba de gustar mucho aun.


----------



## SNB4President (13 Nov 2008)

Después de la subidita de primera hora ya estamos casi planos, o subiendo poquito o bajando también poquito en toda Europa y los futuros yankees idem. Calma chicha...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2008)

Mirad la grafica de Repsol, caballeros

Ha sido durante toda la mañana el valor más representativo y ahora copia el modelo del Ibex-35

Veo otro coyote-dax esperando al dow


----------



## Locke (13 Nov 2008)

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 11:48:28 
8.609,90 -0,43

Se da la vuelta...

Saludos!!


----------



## pep007 (13 Nov 2008)

Ole! ahi esta mi ibex.

Parriba (el periscopio, claro)


----------



## wsleone (13 Nov 2008)

La bolsa de Kuwait y Rusia suspenden negociaciones bursátiles ante las fuertes pérdidas 

Kuwait, bolsa, acciones, suspensión

Cotizalia.com/Agencias - 13/11/2008 09:55h
Deja tu comentario (0) 
(5/5 | 2 votos)

La Bolsa de Kuwait ha suspendido su actividad poco después de una orden de un tribunal del emirato, para intentar limitar la caída del índice y las pérdidas entre los pequeños inversores. "La corte administrativa ordenó la suspensión inmediata de las transacciones hasta el 17 de noviembre, fecha en la que se volverá a examinar la situación", indicó a la AFP una fuente judicial. 

La bolsa permanecerá cerrada hasta el próximo lunes en un movimiento sin precedente en la historia del mercado, que comenzó a operar a mediados de la década de los 70 y que ahora es el segundo del mundo árabe. El jueves es el último día de actividad en los estados del Golfo.

En el momento de la suspensión, el índice KSE perdía 1,8%, lastrado por la baja por los sectores bancario y de inversión. Es el nivel más bajo del índice desde hace 40 meses.

La bolsa rusa también suspende su actividad

También ha decidido suspender temporalmente las negociaciones el índice Micex de Rusia. El regulador del país ha señalado que la actividad volverá al mercado el próximo lunes. Al igual que ha sucedido en Kuwait, la suspensión se produce por las fuertes pérdidas registradas en la dos últimas sesiones.

: : :


----------



## SNB4President (13 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mirad la grafica de Repsol, caballeros
> 
> Ha sido durante toda la mañana el valor más representativo y ahora copia el modelo del Ibex-35
> 
> Veo otro coyote-dax esperando al dow



Pues sí, hoy otro Coyote Dax muy marcado, ¡es la figura de moda de esta semana! Qué dos días hasta la cumbre nos esperan... Mi apuesta es Tonuelitis aguda.


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2008)

En el Stoxx tenemos un doble suelo bastante grande y la primera resistencia atravesada, pintan largos.


----------



## Locke (13 Nov 2008)

IBEX 35 (IBEX) - Hora : 13:10:33 
8.647,90 +0,01

Se me ha escapado algo? Ha recuperado el verde en cuestión de minutos...

Saludos!


----------



## Hagen (13 Nov 2008)

Una sugerencia, 

Porque no se abre un nuevo hilo del ibex, porque creo que la palicacion no soporta mas de 951 paginas.

Tipo ¿habeis Visto El Ibex35? 2.0


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2008)

Es el efecto "push" G20


----------



## Hagen (13 Nov 2008)

Cada vez lo tengo mas claro, como no pueden tirar las manos fuertes el sistema hacia abajo, porque no encontrarian compradores en la recuperación.

Hacen vaivenes cada vez mas notables con el fin de pillar y despistar.

Estoy contigo Mulder, tenemos rebote dentro de la tendencia bajista. Se vio claramente al final de la sesion del Dow


----------



## shoah (13 Nov 2008)

hagen, estamos en a página 952


----------



## Tuerto (13 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Una sugerencia,
> 
> Porque no se abre un nuevo hilo del ibex, porque creo que la palicacion no soporta mas de 951 paginas.
> 
> Tipo ¿habeis Visto El Ibex35? 2.0



Ultimamente cada vez que un post obliga a un cambio de página se sueltan comentarios de este tipo.

No es un problema del número de páginas, en hilos de sólo dos páginas se produce este "problema" consecuencia de que primero se muestran los nuevos post y después la rutina PHP que maneja el foro analiza el número de post y repagina el hilo, lo que hace que un post que aparece primero en una página se vea después en la siguiente.

Saludos.-


----------



## Starkiller (13 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Una sugerencia,
> 
> Porque no se abre un nuevo hilo del ibex, porque creo que la palicacion no soporta mas de 951 paginas.
> 
> Tipo ¿habeis Visto El Ibex35? 2.0



No tiene que ver con eso. Hay un fallo en la paginación del foro, incluso con hilos de solo trecientas páginas.

Lo mismo es que los informáticos estan saboteando el foro xD


----------



## Hagen (13 Nov 2008)

Okis,

Veo que hay mucho informatico de php, .net, java, SAP .....

Pero la bolsa no es para economistas 

Gracias a todos


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2008)

Hacer un programa que calcule páginas es bastante sencillo, vamos:

Núm. páginas = núm. de registros / núm de registros por página

El problema ha de producirse cuando cualquiera de esas cifras sale equivocada antes de efectuar la operación.

PD: Si, yo también soy informático


----------



## Hagen (13 Nov 2008)

Otro del ramo, Teleco


----------



## wolf45 (13 Nov 2008)

No esta preparado para un post tan largo, se puede modificar, pero que no rompan la linea de este post que es muy majo


----------



## Kujire (13 Nov 2008)

*Importante!!*

Paulson se va!

Nov. 13 (Bloomberg) -- Henry Paulson became Treasury secretary 28 months ago, when he was at the top of the financial world: Wall Street's best-paid chief executive officer, capping his career with a high-profile sojourn in public service.

Today, two months before he leaves office, some say Paulson is a reduced figure, damaged by the financial-market meltdown that happened on his watch and by the government's struggles to respond to it.


----------



## Starkiller (13 Nov 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Paulson se va!
> 
> Nov. 13 (Bloomberg) -- Henry Paulson became Treasury secretary 28 months ago, when he was at the top of the financial world: Wall Street's best-paid chief executive officer, capping his career with a high-profile sojourn in public service.
> 
> Today, two months before he leaves office, some say Paulson is a reduced figure, damaged by the financial-market meltdown that happened on his watch and by the government's struggles to respond to it.



Claro, en 2 meses, con Bush.


----------



## Kujire (13 Nov 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Claro, en 2 meses, con Bush.



Ay que susto! había leído rápido, sorry ha habido mucho revuelo con eso de cambiar de opinión en la compra de activos malos...


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2008)

Parece que se van confirmando los largos pero el Stoxx tiene por delante una resistencia fuerte si la supera esta tarde vamos a tener fiesta, si no mal fario de nuevo.

Diría que tenemos un H-C-H invertido desde ayer a última hora y el objetivo cuadra bastante con lo que debería hacer esta tarde.

Vamos a ver que ocurre.


----------



## técnica de hacienda (13 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hacer un programa que calcule páginas es bastante sencillo, vamos:
> 
> Núm. páginas = núm. de registros / núm de registros por página
> 
> ...



ya me lo explico todo:o


----------



## Alexandros (13 Nov 2008)

Ya se que jode pero tenemos que estar a las duras y a las maduras.



DOW 110.71 *+1.34%*

Dow Jones, Nasdaq, S&P 500, stock market data - CNNMoney.com


----------



## Kujire (13 Nov 2008)

alexandros dijo:


> ya Se Que Jode Pero Tenemos Que Estar A Las Duras Y A Las Maduras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dow *-51.93* Down Down

proxima resistencia en los 7000 según ejpertos...


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2008)

Tras un intento fallido de pasar la resistencia que comentaba antes, en el 2434 del Stoxx, ha vuelto ha intentarlo y la ha conseguido pasar, ya tengo bastante claro que esta tarde Tonuel no nos certificará nada.


----------



## chameleon (13 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Tras un intento fallido de pasar la resistencia que comentaba antes, en el 2434 del Stoxx, ha vuelto ha intentarlo y la ha conseguido pasar, ya tengo bastante claro que esta tarde Tonuel no nos certificará nada.




joer mulder, que estamos a 1 hora del cierre subiendo un 1,2%...
yo ya no te digo nada, pero no sé si eres consciente que no paras de decir obviedades. haz la previsión el lunes y la mantienes, pero no me parece serio predecir durante toda la sesión cambiando de parecer según las veas venir, afirmando una cosa y la contraria en la misma frase!!

bueno yo que se, si a mi me da igual, lo digo por tu salud, no es posible que te creas las cosas que dices. no metas pasta porque te vas a quedar sin un chavo

edit: quizás lo que más me preocupa es que haya gente aquí que se crea lo que dices y metan dinero siguiendo tus "indicaciones"


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> joer mulder, que estamos a 1 hora del cierre subiendo un 1,2%...



Me refiero a que creo que estamos ante un rebote de cierta importancia y estos comentarios que estoy haciendo ahora van en el sentido de ver como se va desarrollando el rebote, esa resistencia concretamente era el máximo del dia hasta que se ha conseguido pasar.

Yo para hoy me esperaba una bajada por la mañana que al final no se ha producido (o mejor dicho, se ha producido la mitad de lo que esperaba) y luego un rebote que creo que será fuerte y durará bastante, tal vez toda la semana que viene. La semana que viene hay vencimiento de futuros, así que sería una buena semana para subir.

Últimamente es llamativo como la bolsa inicia una tendencia al final o principios de semana y la sigue hasta casi el final de toda esa semana.

Edito: quien meta dinero siguiendo lo que digo y gana bien por el, si pierde mal por el, pero creo que ante todo hay que tener criterio propio para saber donde se mete la pasta y si no lo hay, pues a lo seguro.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (13 Nov 2008)

El S&P está a 3,30 puntos del mínimo anual de octubre y bajando


----------



## Misterio (13 Nov 2008)

838 Ahora mismo mínimos ANUALES del S&P, Citi perdiendo más del 10% nuevamente.


----------



## Misterio (13 Nov 2008)

830 Un marcapasos que se nos va.


----------



## explorador (13 Nov 2008)

cuidadín que mañana podemos tener un viernes "oscuro"


----------



## Starkiller (13 Nov 2008)

Se va, se va el niño, se va por el barranquillo.

Paulson diciendo que los activos tóxicos mejor no xD. Se veía venir.

Primeras gotas de la tormenta post-elecciones. Los bancos amigos de obama no van a ver ni medio dolar antes de enero...


----------



## Hagen (13 Nov 2008)

si traspasamo el 820 y mañana no lo recuperamos, habra que ponerse corto..... porque habría bajada fuerte fuerte


----------



## Misterio (13 Nov 2008)

820 ahora mismo bueno bueno bueno como esta el patio.


----------



## davinci79 (13 Nov 2008)

Podríamos tener un viernes negro. Despues vendría la famosa reunión del 15N por lo que el lunes probablemente tengamos subidón/bajón.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2008)

Mañana nos vamos un poco al garete


----------



## Hagen (13 Nov 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> 820 ahora mismo bueno bueno bueno como esta el patio.



En cuanto que lo toca rebota.....

............... pero habra que verlo


----------



## tonuel (13 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Me refiero a que creo que estamos ante un rebote de cierta importancia...




*OWNED tras OWNED el gran Mulder sigue con sus predicciones...* 



Saludos


----------



## Misterio (13 Nov 2008)

De momento le estan dando jarabe para el "catarro" 835.


----------



## Hagen (13 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> La verdad es que esto empieza a dar "miedo".
> Como no se enderece mañana puede ser de vértigo.
> Acabo de ver los futuros del Ibex y en poco más de una hora desde el cierre está en -175.
> Como el Dow siga así mañana perforamos el suelo, el metro y buscamos la caverna.
> Esto es muy, pero que muy preocupante.



de -3,5 en el SP a -2 en 10 minutos... viva la volatilidad

Aunque la tendencia es bajista, ni creo que veamos la capitulacion de un 15% en breve, debido a que quien compraria, seguimos bajando porque los hedge necesitas liquidez, bancos siguen vendiendo para tener la ansiada liquidez, pero mas abajo nadie compraria en la subida.


----------



## Misterio (13 Nov 2008)

849 casi en positivo ya, a mi ya no me sorprende la verdad


----------



## Hagen (13 Nov 2008)

En positivo desde el -3,5%


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> *OWNED tras OWNED el gran Mulder sigue con sus predicciones...*
> Saludos



Lo cierto es que ha pasado la resistencia y al rato se ha vuelto a ir por debajo, esa resistencia nos ha estado parando todo el santo día y no nos deja subir. Algo está ocurriendo tras el escenario que empuja hacia abajo y nadie lo sabe.

No me refiero a la crisis en general, eso ya se sabe y está bastante descontada (seguramente no del todo pero bien), me refiero a un hecho concreto.

El S&P está en niveles críticos y me estoy temiendo lo peor, el Stoxx aun aguanta pero si se sigue bajando acabará engullido por el abismo.

Preparen las palomitas por si acaso.


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2008)

Otra cosa curiosa es que el volumen aparece en las subidas pero no en las bajadas, incluso esa bajada fuerte que hemos tenido antes se ha hecho sin volumen pero luego al corregirla ha vuelto a aparecer, al menos en el S&P.

Hoy en el Stoxx ha pasado lo mismo en todas las ocasiones, subidas con volumen y bajadas sin el, eso me parece muy sospechoso y nada congruente con los hechos.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (13 Nov 2008)

:


----------



## Stuyvesant (13 Nov 2008)

Pues a mí me parece que Bush está en directo ahora... al loro.


----------



## Hagen (13 Nov 2008)

Pues todo lo que diga, vale cero patatero, es un cadaver en el armario.

Tras lo de Paulson de ayer que va a decir, la hemos vuelto a cagar con nuestros estimulos.......

Además no creo que Obama le deje tomar muchas decisiones


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2008)

Lo que comentaba sobre el volumen se ve más claro aquí:

Quotes for ^GSPC - Yahoo! Finance

No del todo claramente como lo veo yo en mi programa de gráficos, pero se aprecia. Fijense como la bajada va perdiendo fuelle y solo lo recupera al final.


----------



## Misterio (13 Nov 2008)

Con suerte hoy lo dejan en 900 vaya jugones.


----------



## sicran (13 Nov 2008)

Vaya subidón está pegando el Dow Jones!

Dow	+121.22	+1.46%	8,403.88
NASDAQ	+14.03	+0.94%	1,513.24
S&P	+14.60	+1.71%	866.90


----------



## tasator (13 Nov 2008)

Subiendo con ganas, 

DJIA 8,494.04 211.38 2.55%
NASDAQ 1,534.95 35.74 2.38%
S&P 500 877.10 24.80 2.91%


----------



## nief (13 Nov 2008)

El euro tambien esta subiendo a toa velocidad no?


----------



## sicran (13 Nov 2008)

No entiendo porque, pero SIEMPRE que sube el dow jones, sube el Euro con respecto al dolar :S.

PD: a mi me viene de fábula que suba el euro...estoy en USA .


----------



## Kaprak63 (13 Nov 2008)

¿Ha vuelto a aparecer la mano de Dios?


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2008)

Acabo de mirar el gráfico y hasta yo estoy flipando, esta mañana esperaba que el Stoxx bajara hasta el 2336 para iniciar el rebote y al final ha bajado hasta 2342 para hacer un maratón al alza.

Ya saben, cualquier movimiento sin volumen es más falso que un duro de cartón.

Mi enhorabuena a tonuel, me ha hecho un owned que ha acaba de ser owneado


----------



## Hagen (13 Nov 2008)

No creo que sea la mano de dios, comentan que es del sector energetico.

Pero detras estan las manos fuerte, zarandeos hasta tocar el nivel psicologico de la caida profunda, la gente vende, saltan stop loss y al final de la jornada a subir, con ello se lleven la subida de hoy, y el gap de mañana.

Los pardillos a entrar a comprar a destiempo, ellos desahacen posición y ha hacer la jugada.

Es lo que siempre han llamado el sentimiento contrario, que no es mas que hacernos creer lo que va a pasar, para luego cambiar la realidad a su gusto.


----------



## creative (13 Nov 2008)

vuelta para abajo a gran velocidad destino ???


wellcome to hel!!!


----------



## sicran (13 Nov 2008)

creative dijo:


> vuelta para abajo a gran velocidad destino ???
> 
> 
> wellcome to hel!!!



Ya vuelve otra vez para arriba.

Alguien que lo sepa me puede explicar lo del Euro y el Dow Jones?


----------



## sicran (13 Nov 2008)

Brutal la subida ahora mismo, en nada se ha puesto en +300


----------



## Hagen (13 Nov 2008)

creative dijo:


> vuelta para abajo a gran velocidad destino ???
> 
> 
> wellcome to hel!!!



Welcome to the jungle
We take it day by day

Guns N' Roses


----------



## pep007 (13 Nov 2008)

Se puede saber que sabe el EURUSD que nosotros no sepamos_

pa mi mejor, pero me gustaria saber porque.


----------



## sicran (13 Nov 2008)

Dow	+387.72	+4.68%	8,670.38
NASDAQ	+63.64	+4.24%	1,562.85
S&P	+42.60	+5.00%	894.90

Brutal, ha pasado de 8000 a 8700 (+700) en dos horas y media.


----------



## Misterio (13 Nov 2008)

Estaba claro lo dejaban en 900 por cojones.


----------



## creative (13 Nov 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Estaba claro lo dejaban en 900 por cojones.



se nos esta escapando?? alguna noticia muy relevante?


----------



## Hagen (13 Nov 2008)

Nos hace falta certificarlo..............................y enmarcarlo, que de estos días se ven muy pocos.....!!!!!

Tonuel, ven entre nosotros!!!!


----------



## Misterio (13 Nov 2008)

creative dijo:


> se nos esta escapando?? alguna noticia muy relevante?



Ninguna han pasado de -3.5% a +5.5% en 2 horas porque ellos lo valen.


----------



## Misterio (13 Nov 2008)

Eso si, interesante en esta orgía alcista.

Citi ahora mismo -5%


----------



## chameleon (13 Nov 2008)

ojo que no ha perforado consistentemente los 900, todavía no echemos las campanas al vuelo. no ha terminado la figura, si mañana sigue subiendo tenemos suelo. si baja a salirse todos porque nos vamos a los infiernos


----------



## Misterio (13 Nov 2008)

Si pues porque quedan 2 minutos, les das una hora y te lo plantan en 1000.


----------



## Misterio (13 Nov 2008)

Al final 911, ná una variación de 91 puntos en 3 horas, lo de costumbre, hoy muchos se han hecho de oro. Por cierto el gap de mañana en el Ibex se irá tranquilamente al 4% viendo sus futuros.


----------



## chameleon (13 Nov 2008)

bueno, pues si el sp aguanta mañana ahí, tenemos subida hasta los 1000 por lo menos (yo me saldré en ese punto). lo que significa algunos días alcistas la próxima semana. que fiesta, ¿no?


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Nov 2008)

sicran dijo:


> lguien que lo sepa me puede explicar lo del Euro y el Dow Jones?



-.En el dow han subido las energeticas que han arrastrado al resto.

-.Las energeticas han subido por que ha subido el petroleo.

-.El petroleo esta ligado al euro aunque paradojicamente se pague en dolares.

-.Una subida del petroleo hace subir el euro, una subida del euro hace subir el petroleo.

Lo que no entiendo es porque esa alegria en el mercado, un petroleo más caro beneficia a las petroleras pero perjudica al resto de la economia, y los consumidores cada vez consumen menos de todo. Los que estan en la bolsa deben de estar en un planeta diferente supongo.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2008)

Ahora que me digan que lo de hoy en el Dow estaba previsto, venga...


----------



## Ghell (13 Nov 2008)

Realmente viendo como ha ido la joranada aún viendo que el ibex ha subido un 1% con el Down en negativos todo el rato habria apostado por un viernes de lo más malo... Pero ahora vete a saber, creeis que mañana influenciado por el Down jones el Ibex se marcará una buena subida hasta al menos lunes o martes por efectos de la cumbre? O quizas todo lo contrario,.... que dias más locos! XD


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2008)

Están dejando un buen sabor de boca para la cumbre, nuestro IBEX35 tomara respiro esta semana?

En mi opinión tenemos que pasar los +9500


----------



## farruko (13 Nov 2008)

Opero en futuros del SP, no había visto nunca una manipulación mayor, seguramente por parte de la mano de dios (PPT o como lo quieran llamar)
he visto el rebote desde míminos estando corto ( me he cerrado pronto aunque con pérdidas ) me he cerrado cuando los futuros del sp se han empezado a mover "como un reloj" rodando el soporte de los 820 825 (muy importante ) no ha sido un movimiento "natural" , un rebote de sobreventa , sino una subida constante y totalmente artificial (no hay más que ver el gráfico del SP),ya había visto este tipo de movimientos pero en menor espacio de tiempo y de menor amplitud eso es lo que hizo cerrarme por precaución ,para redondear declaraciones de bush y entrevista de Paulson (el jefe del plunge protection team) en bloomberg de más de media hora que ha terminado curiosamente con el cierre de sesión.

Creo que están manipulando con vistas a la cumbre de este fin de semana del G20, las expectativas , la sobreventa y la cantidad de cortos abiertos provocar un "short squeeze" como el visto hoy , la superacion del 885 era el primer objetivo , desde mi punto de vista hay dos objetivos importantes (920-30 SP500) para luego superar los (1000-10) , creo que entre mañana y el martes podemos ver subidas importantes con mucha manipulación.
Parecerá paranoico lo que digo, realmente es la impresión que tengo de lo que he visto hoy.


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2008)

Y ahora una vuelta de tuerca más en este casino bolsístico, en contra de lo que están pensando mañana es probable que abramos con gap a la baja (evidentemente no es probable en el Ibex) y también es probable que bajemos durante la primeras horas de la mañana, por la tarde volveremos a los números verdes.

Ya se que no me creen.


----------



## chameleon (13 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Están dejando un buen sabor de boca para la cumbre, nuestro IBEX35 tomara respiro esta semana?
> 
> En mi opinión tenemos que pasar los +9500



tocamos los 9700, vuelta a los 9000 y luego alcistas hasta final de año


----------



## Starkiller (13 Nov 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es porque esa alegria en el mercado, un petroleo más caro beneficia a las petroleras pero perjudica al resto de la economia, y los consumidores cada vez consumen menos de todo. Los que estan en la bolsa deben de estar en un planeta diferente supongo.



Un Euro más caro, dolar más barato, es gran alegría para las bolsas yankees.

Significa que se intensifica la fuga de capital (Al tener mejor cambio otras divisas por el dolar) hacia USA, lo cual mejora sus bolsas.

Lo que pasa es que eso debería de ser mala noticia para Europa; el Eurostoxx debería tener los futuros p'abajo. Dolar barato significa huida de los hedges USAnos hacia USA.

Creo que puede más la coordinación técnica de las bolsas que los fundamentales. Por eso me gustan tanto las divisas.


----------



## sicran (13 Nov 2008)

Lo del petroleo no me convence mucho...Está a 52$, igual que ayer, y el Euro ha subido hasta 1.276$, estando ayer en 1.24$.

No solo hoy, siempre que sube el dow jones (al menos el mes que llevo siguiéndolo) sube el Euro (o baja el dolar, como se quiera ver).


----------



## Hagen (14 Nov 2008)

Buenos días.

Otra vez viernes y encima 14, el 13 no se dio mal.

Subo el Post para arriba.

Hoy toca verde y tambien el Dow aunque ahora esten los futuros en el -1%.

Los japos se lo han tomado con mas trankilidad 2,72%

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Buenos días, se mire por donde se mire lo del Dow de ayer no es normal.
> Para ver como oscilaba de un -4% elevándose por arte de birlibirloque a +6 cualquier análisis de expertos que se haga -que será bueno, no lo dudo- no significa que estuviera previsto ver una oscilación de casi 1000 puntos.
> 
> Las explicaciones tenderán a justificar pero este movimiento de ayer por parte de los leones es una jugada que puede suceder en cualquier momento sin que esté respaldada por una previsión u opinión objetiva.



Lo de ayer sí estaba previsto, pero tenía que haber sucedido a lo largo de todo el día, ayer por la mañana Cárpatos dijo que la bolsa estaba haciendo un movimiento que estaba pillando a todos los operadores a contrapié y me llamó mucho la atención.

Normalmente el mercado es predecible pero a veces hace una serie de movimientos raros como los de ayer por la mañana, es curioso pero lo que hizo por la noche el S&P era lo previsto para todo el día.

Por otra parte en la bolsa siempre hay que tener un stop de protección y hay que ponerlo cerca, nunca lejos. Luego los leoncios que hagan lo que quieran hacer y si salta mala suerte.


----------



## chameleon (14 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> *Normalmente el mercado es predecible *pero a veces hace una serie de movimientos raros como los de ayer por la mañana, es curioso pero lo que hizo por la noche el S&P era lo previsto para todo el día.



Ni de coña Mulder.
Por cierto, los japos no se lo han creido, el dow baja un 1,5%. El SP no va a aguantar hoy los 900. esto pinta mal, la cumbre va a salir mal este fin de semana. Yo me salgo hoy.

Buenos días!


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Ni de coña Mulder.
> Por cierto, los japos no se lo han creido, el dow baja un 1,5%. El SP no va a aguantar hoy los 900. esto pinta mal, la cumbre va a salir mal este fin de semana. Yo me salgo hoy.
> 
> Buenos días!



Pues hoy es el día más adecuado para ponerse largo en los mínimos del día, esos mínimos se darán (deberían darse) probablemente a la hora del cierre europeo.

El largo debería mantenerse durante los primeros días de la semana que viene, seguramente los dos primeros, aunque todo se desharía por debajo de los mínimos de ayer. Ayer también dije que el lunes estaríamos bajistas, pero creí que ayer era viernes, así que lo de bajista se aplica a hoy.

La pista con fundamentales es que la semana que viene hay vencimiento de futuros.


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2008)

Me he equivocado en una cosa: el largo habría que mantenerlo toda la semana, hasta el viernes que viene.

Se debería terminar la semana superando los máximos del 4 de noviembre.


----------



## chameleon (14 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues hoy es el día más adecuado para ponerse largo en los mínimos del día, esos mínimos se darán (deberían darse) probablemente a la hora del cierre europeo.
> 
> El largo debería mantenerse durante los primeros días de la semana que viene, seguramente los dos primeros, aunque todo se desharía por debajo de los mínimos de ayer. Ayer también dije que el lunes estaríamos bajistas, pero creí que ayer era viernes, así que lo de bajista se aplica a hoy.
> 
> La pista con fundamentales es que la semana que viene hay vencimiento de futuros.



Uff, yo lo veo muy arriesgado. Dices que hoy será bajista, yo también lo creo, acabaremos por debajo de como hemos empezado (quizás subiendo unos puntillos con respecto a ayer). Entonces es mejor vender ahora que esperar durante la sesión...

El SP no aguanta los 900 necesarios para la HCH, lo cual puede indicar el infierno, y además está la cumbre, que seguro que no llegan a acuerdos. Si en esta semana con todas las ganancias de Repsol, acciona y telefonica no subimos dudo que lo hagamos la próxima.


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Uff, yo lo veo muy arriesgado.



¡Bingo! eres la reserva del sentimiento contrario. Cuanto más riesgo se perciba de bajadas más razones para meterse largo.



> Dices que hoy será bajista, yo también lo creo, acabaremos por debajo de como hemos empezado (quizás subiendo unos puntillos con respecto a ayer). Entonces es mejor vender ahora que esperar durante la sesión...



Hoy no habrá verde, ni siquiera moderado, puede que los gringos lo consigan, pero no Europa.



> El SP no aguanta los 900 necesarios para la HCH, lo cual puede indicar el infierno, y además está la cumbre, que seguro que no llegan a acuerdos. Si en esta semana con todas las ganancias de Repsol, acciona y telefonica no subimos dudo que lo hagamos la próxima.



Si te fijas, el S&P y el Eurostoxx ya han hecho un H-C-H invertido desde el 10 de noviembre, aunque está muy inclinado pero no por eso deja de serlo. De todas formas yo no me baso en ese tipo de figuras.


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2008)

Ayer tras la bajada a mínimos y la posterior megasubida a máximos se produjo un hecho curioso, el Stoxx pasó claramente la resistencia de 2434 que comenté varias veces ayer (en más de 40 puntos) pero luego se giró repentinamente y volvió a bajar hasta justo...la resistencia de 2434 (que en este caso ya era soporte) donde volvió a rebotar hacia arriba.

Este punto es muy importante y podría ser el mínimo de hoy.


----------



## chameleon (14 Nov 2008)

ojo la ostia que se está pegando el euro -90 puntos, y por lo visto el interbancario subiendo
futuros del dow siguen jugando con el -1,5%

la subida del ibex es más falsa que un duro de madera


----------



## javso (14 Nov 2008)

Yo por si acaso, me acabo de salir de mis TELEFONICAS. Quizá suba algo más hoy, pero creo que al final del día no subirá tanto...


----------



## wsleone (14 Nov 2008)

ya han empezado los rojos, increíble la bajada que está haciendo Repsol


----------



## Vercingetorix (14 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> la subida del ibex es más falsa que un duro de madera



Ya estamos como siempre.

Cuando el Ibex se colocó por debajo de los 8.000 puntos, aqui ya saltasteis todos con aquello de "no tardaremos en ver los 6.000". Y si yo decia q mi prevision era q se estabilizase en torono a 8.000 puuufff, como me poniais (esta bien, me qeuivoqé, acabó estabilizandose en torno a 9.000)

Ahora q el Ibex está en los 9.000 (NO en los 6.000), y sube un poco, resulta q la subida es falsa ¿¿??

Por favor, un poquito de seriedad.


----------



## nachetemari (14 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Ya estamos como siempre.
> 
> Cuando el Ibex se colocó por debajo de los 8.000 puntos, aqui ya saltasteis todos con aquello de "no tardaremos en ver los 6.000". Y si yo decia q mi prevision era q se estabilizase en torono a 8.000 puuufff, como me poniais (esta bien, me qeuivoqé, acabó estabilizandose en torno a 9.000)
> 
> ...



Los rebotes son de lo más normal, lo que no va a hacer es bajar a 4.000 en un mes todo seguido....solo hay que coger la gráfica comparativa con el 1929 y darse cuenta que para el punto más bajo falta un año y medio, es la tendencia lo importante no los rebotes.


----------



## Vercingetorix (14 Nov 2008)

nachetemari dijo:


> Los rebotes son de lo más normal, lo que no va a hacer es bajar a 4.000 en un mes todo seguido....solo hay que coger la gráfica comparativa con el 1929 y darse cuenta que para el punto más bajo falta un año y medio, es la tendencia lo importante no los rebotes.




Eso digo yo, lo importante es la tendencia

Y la tendencia dice: estabilizacion


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Nov 2008)

hoy va a ser de ordago la caida,


----------



## chameleon (14 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Ahora q el Ibex está en los 9.000 (NO en los 6.000), y sube un poco, resulta q la subida es falsa ¿¿??



hombre yo doy algunas razones:

- Las subidas de Asia han sido de un 3% después de los ostiones que se ha dado esta semana, no han seguido las subidas de más del 6% de USA ayer.
- El IBEX ha abierto con un GAP del +3%, ha bajado un poquito y ahí se ha quedado, a la espera del dow, nadie se fia
- en mi opinión, la figura HCH NO se ha completado todavía, el SP tiene que quedar hoy por encima de 900 y no tiene ninguna pinta de hacerlo. 
- el euro se la está pegando -90 puntos
- el interbancario sube
- los futuros del dow ya marcan -1,6%. ayer hizo un rallie brutal, desde mínimos subió más de 900 puntos , hoy baja seguro

las cosas siguen mal, no entiendo porqué debería subir la bolsa


----------



## Vercingetorix (14 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> hombre yo doy algunas razones:
> 
> - Las subidas de Asia han sido de un 3% después de los ostiones que se ha dado esta semana, no han seguido las subidas de más del 6% de USA ayer.
> - El IBEX ha abierto con un GAP del +3%, ha bajado un poquito y ahí se ha quedado, a la espera del dow, nadie se fia
> ...




Y sabes que otras tantas razones se pueden dar para apoyar la teoria contraria, ¿verdad? (euribor, bajada del petroleo durante semanas, el euro es bueno q baje ya q favorece las exportaciones y bla bla..). Como pasa casi siempre en estas cosas 

Las cosas siguen mal, es evidente, pero la cuestion es ¿van a emperorarse al mismo ritmo que el ultimo año?, eso ya no solo no es tan evidente, sino q es practicamente imposible.

Te explico: La bolsa en 12 meses llegó a perder más del 50% de su valor, lo cual quiere decir que ya nada puede ser peor (¿o acaso alguien piensa en un IBEX de 0 puntos?).

Se ha dado un "crack" bursatil en 12 meses (ese "crack" q algunos tanto esperais, ya ha sucedido, pero os ha pillado mirando al otro lado). Ahora los Gobiernos, conscientes de la situacion, toman medidas, inyectan dinero y se mueven, y todo eso, cuando menos, calma las bolsas. No las hace subir mucho, pero tb evita q bajen mucho

Yo no soy un iluso q crea q vamos a ver de nuevo los 16.000 ountos en el Ibex (al menos no durante 3 o 4 años). Pero tampopco soy un catastrofista que crea que todo el sistema mundial se va a ir al garete y el Ibex va a estar en 4.000 puntos dentro de 3 meses. Ni unos ni otros van a ver cumplidas sus expectativas (como pasa casi siempre con los extremos)


----------



## chameleon (14 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Yo no soy un iluso q crea q vamos a ver de nuevo los 16.000 ountos en el Ibex (al menos no durante 3 o 4 años). Pero tampopco soy un catastrofista que crea que todo el sistema mundial se va a ir al garete y el Ibex va a estar en 4.000 puntos dentro de 3 meses. Ni unos ni otros van a ver cumplidas sus expectativas (como pasa casi siempre con los extremos)



Tienes razón, puede bajar o subir. Yo tampoco creo que bajemos a 4000 ... que diga que pienso que va a bajar no significa que piense que se va a acabar el mundo. Solo digo que no veo la subida de ayer y hoy consistente.
Pero vamos, en unos días veremos qué pasa

saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 Nov 2008)

Bueno... he quitado peso de mi cartera de valores:

ACCIONA, vendida en 74,00€ comprada a 71,00€

SACYR, vendida en 7,70€ comprara a 7,00€

De momento mantengo Santander y BBVA.


----------



## urisamir (14 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Bueno... he quitado peso de mi cartera de valores:
> 
> ACCIONA, vendida en 74,00€ comprada a 71,00€
> 
> ...



y con las comisiones y retenciones ¿cuánto te ha quedado?

2 huevos en la misma cesta ...


----------



## donpepito (14 Nov 2008)

Las comisiones no han sido muy elevadas, unas plusvalías de +1400 euros - 18% de hacienda unos 1.100€ limpios.

Estoy a la espera de ver al santander a 7,00€ para soltarlas, al igual que los derechos de ampliación.

Del BBVA tengo lastre de -200,00€ mejor ver algún rebote antes de vender.


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Nov 2008)

ahora es cuando recuperamos el hilo de alvin para lun-mar-miercoles.... ahora que ha entrado algunos inversores pardillos (que no especuladores)....


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Y sabes que otras tantas razones se pueden dar para apoyar la teoria contraria, ¿verdad? (euribor, bajada del petroleo durante semanas, el euro es bueno q baje ya q favorece las exportaciones y bla bla..). Como pasa casi siempre en estas cosas



No volveré a repetir que los fundamentales son malos consejeros...




> Las cosas siguen mal, es evidente, pero la cuestion es ¿van a emperorarse al mismo ritmo que el ultimo año?, eso ya no solo no es tan evidente, sino q es practicamente imposible.
> 
> Te explico: La bolsa en 12 meses llegó a perder más del 50% de su valor, lo cual quiere decir que ya nada puede ser peor (¿o acaso alguien piensa en un IBEX de 0 puntos?).



En bolsa no hay nada imposible, creer que el Ibex no puede empeorar es un acto de fe y esperanza y estos actos son los que acaban arruinando a la gente en la bolsa.



> Se ha dado un "crack" bursatil en 12 meses (ese "crack" q algunos tanto esperais, ya ha sucedido, pero os ha pillado mirando al otro lado). Ahora los Gobiernos, conscientes de la situacion, toman medidas, inyectan dinero y se mueven, y todo eso, cuando menos, calma las bolsas. No las hace subir mucho, pero tb evita q bajen mucho



Pensar que los políticos arreglarán esto también es un acto de fe. La economía siempre va por detrás de las bolsas y la economía de los políticos muy por detrás.



> Yo no soy un iluso q crea q vamos a ver de nuevo los 16.000 ountos en el Ibex (al menos no durante 3 o 4 años). Pero tampopco soy un catastrofista que crea que todo el sistema mundial se va a ir al garete y el Ibex va a estar en 4.000 puntos dentro de 3 meses. Ni unos ni otros van a ver cumplidas sus expectativas (como pasa casi siempre con los extremos)



Pensar que la bolsa no volverá a los 16.000 es otro acto de fe, no hay que dar nada por imposible, todo puede suceder. Lo que no hay que hacer nunca es dejarse llevar por la fe y la esperanza.


----------



## Vercingetorix (14 Nov 2008)

Mulder, en pronosticos de bolsa ABSOLUTAMENTE TODO SON ACTOS DE FE 

Simplemente pueden tener más o menos base real, pero siempre serán actos de FE


----------



## Hagen (14 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Las comisiones no han sido muy elevadas, unas plusvalías de +1400 euros - 18% de hacienda unos 1.100€ limpios.
> 
> Estoy a la espera de ver al santander a 7,00€ para soltarlas, al igual que los derechos de ampliación.
> 
> Del BBVA tengo lastre de -200,00€ mejor ver algún rebote antes de vender.



Tu no sabes que nunca se le dice a nadie lo que uno gana.

Sobre todo porque ayer cuando Acciona caia ayer al cierre en 69,50, no jugabas con stop loss, sobre 71 euros compradas...... hay que contar todo.... que cuando se perdian pasta....


----------



## nachetemari (14 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Eso digo yo, lo importante es la tendencia
> 
> Y la tendencia dice: estabilizacion



estabilización en cuanto tiempo......porque en año y medio yo digo batacazo.


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Mulder, en pronosticos de bolsa ABSOLUTAMENTE TODO SON ACTOS DE FE
> 
> Simplemente pueden tener más o menos base real, pero siempre serán actos de FE



A lo que me refería antes es a que nos cerramos el coco por voluntad propia haciéndonos ciegos a ciertos acontecimientos por el mero hecho de que consideramos improbable que ocurran. Como pensar que una bajada del Ibex del 50% hace imposible que perforemos ese suelo.

El problema se agrava en el caso de que se confirme la sentencia, reforzamos la idea de que ciertas cosas no pueden ocurrir. ¿cuanta gente que llevara bastantes años operando en bolsa ininterrumpidamente daba por imposible el año pasado que se bajaría un 50%?

El que tuviera menos prejuicios en la cabeza hubiera dicho que la bajada era posible pero no en tan poco tiempo.


----------



## donpepito (14 Nov 2008)

Yo pongo stops del -5% -dependiendo del valor... por ese motivo no saltaron.


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo pongo stops del -5% -dependiendo del valor... por ese motivo no saltaron.



Yo me hubiera deshecho de los SAN y hubiera mantenido Sacyr y Acciona, aunque considero que nunca se debe salir si no hay una buena razón para ello, hay que mantener con stop hasta que salte.

Y también porque espero un rebote fuerte a partir del lunes.


----------



## pepeton (14 Nov 2008)

atentos al ibex que parece estar perdiendo fuelle


----------



## donpepito (14 Nov 2008)

Si, Acciona y sacyr eran solo para esta semana, Acciona es muy volátil y no quiero sorpresas del -15% como gamesa en un solo día, ya la tuvimos la semana pasada con la caída de -10% en una sesión.

SANTANDER confío en salir cuando estén a +7,00€ al igual que BBVA cuando se recupere a 9,00€


----------



## chameleon (14 Nov 2008)

a ver que abre WS. ahora sabremos si marca negativo para despistar o porque pierde la subida de ayer


----------



## donpepito (14 Nov 2008)

Lo que no me gusta son la maneras del SANTANDER, según esta denuncia:

Un accionista denuncia a Santander por irregularidades en la ampliación | Noticias de Empresa

Pide al organismo regulador que "suspenda" la ejecución de la ampliación de capital y la autorización de cotización en bolsa de las nuevas acciones que se emitan en el marco de la operación capital,

El accionista minoritario de Banco Santander y abogado Antonio Panea ha denunciado a la entidad ante la CNMV por las "gravísimas irregularidades" detectadas en la ampliación de capital de 7.200 millones de euros. 

El denunciante pide al organismo regulador que "suspenda" la ejecución de la ampliación de capital y la autorización de cotización en bolsa de las nuevas acciones que se emitan en el marco de la operación capital, según el contenido de la denuncia.

Asimismo, solicita a la CNMV que traslade la denuncia al Ministerio Fiscal para que investigue al presidente del Grupo Santander, Emilio Botín, por un presunto delito de información privilegiada, previsto en el artículo 285 del Código Penal.

Panea, que mantiene varios pleitos abiertos contra el Santander, considera "ilícita" la ampliación de capital y recuerda que la junta de accionistas celebrada el 27 de julio de 2007 "no la estableció como finalidad" y no dio su consentimiento al consejo de administración para llevarla a cabo. Así, mantiene que en el acuerdo adoptado en dicha junta se aprobó una ampliación de capital máxima de 1.563 millones de euros dirigida a la financiar la compra de ABN Amro y no la presentada mediante folleto a la CNMV el pasado martes.

Por otra parte, Panea denuncia que Botín adquirió entre el 29 y el 31 de octubre de este año 5,6 millones de acciones de la entidad "prevaliéndose de una información reservada en razón de su cargo".

Según el denunciante, ese mismo día, Botín manifestó a los medios de comunicación que no el Santander "no necesitaba ampliar capital". Así, "pudo acceder a 1,4 millones de acciones nuevas a un precio de 4,50 euros, cuando la cotización subió hasta los 7,92 euros el día que se anunció la ampliación". Lo que reporta un beneficio de 3,42 euros por acción, un total de 4,8 millones de euros y aumenta su participación en el banco en un 338%.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Nov 2008)

¿que pasa aqui?. ¿no hay nadie de guardia?


----------



## Locke (14 Nov 2008)

Según yahoo yo tengo 

Dow 8671.90 -163.35 -1.97%
S&P 887.27 -24.02 -2.64%
IBEX 8.921.40 +180.80 + 2.07%

Saludos!


----------



## creative (14 Nov 2008)

Locke dijo:


> Según yahoo yo tengo
> 
> Dow 8671.90 -163.35 -1.97%
> S&P 887.27 -24.02 -2.64%
> ...



esto demuestra que lo de ayer por la tarde fue algo totalmente especulativo


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2008)

Creo que al Ibex le queda poco de positivo a partir de ahora, el plan del día se está cumpliendo, de momento, bastante bien. Llevamos toda la mañana bajando, pero en lateral porque el rango hasta el punto importante del día que es la resistencia de ayer, es bastante pequeño.

Nos encaminamos ahora rápidamente al objetivo, tenemos alrededor de una hora para llegar a el, cuando lo toquemos volveremos a subir.

El objetivo, por si alguien no lo sabe aun, es el cierre europeo de ayer a las 17:30, esto nos hará cerrar probablemente en negativo.


----------



## Misterio (14 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que al Ibex le queda poco de positivo a partir de ahora, el plan del día se está cumpliendo, de momento, bastante bien. Llevamos toda la mañana bajando, pero en lateral porque el rango hasta el punto importante del día que es la resistencia de ayer, es bastante pequeño.
> 
> Nos encaminamos ahora rápidamente al objetivo, tenemos alrededor de una hora para llegar a el, cuando lo toquemos volveremos a subir.
> 
> El objetivo, por si alguien no lo sabe aun, es el cierre europeo de ayer a las 17:30, esto nos hará cerrar probablemente en negativo.



Tu y este sois la misma persona no?.



Mulder dijo:


> Y ahora una vuelta de tuerca más en este casino bolsístico, en contra de lo que están pensando mañana es probable que abramos con gap a la baja (evidentemente no es probable en el Ibex) y también es probable que bajemos durante la primeras horas de la mañana, por la tarde volveremos a los números verdes.
> 
> Ya se que no me creen.


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Tu y este sois la misma persona no?.



Desde luego me equivoqué al dar la tarde por alcista, aunque relativamente. En cuanto cierre Europa aun quedará mucha tarde para los futuros europeos y es muy probable que en ese momento se empiece a subir.

Muchas veces el cierre europeo hace cambiar la tendencia del día porque a partir de ese momento los americanos ya van a su bola.

Edito: sobre las aperturas creo que si que he acertado.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Desde luego me equivoqué al dar la tarde por alcista, aunque relativamente. En cuanto cierre Europa aun quedará mucha tarde para los futuros europeos y es muy probable que en ese momento se empiece a subir.
> 
> Muchas veces el cierre europeo hace cambiar la tendencia del día porque a partir de ese momento los americanos ya van a su bola



¿tu alguna vez te equivocas? 

¿trabajas para Solbes?


----------



## SNB4President (14 Nov 2008)

Parece que esta tarde nos puliremos lo ganado por la mañana o quedaremos muy cerca, al ritmo que pierden los Yankees...


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿tu alguna vez te equivocas?
> 
> ¿trabajas para Solbes?



Aparte de mojarme mucho, a veces corrijo algún detalle conforme voy viendo el desarrollo del día (antes de que ocurra) porque no siempre es posible afinar al 100%.

A mi los caciques (en este país los políticos no existen, solo los caciques) me dan mucho asquito.


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2008)

Además, cuando me equivoco doy excusas muy válidas, que cuando sea mayor quiero ser analisto


----------



## Misterio (14 Nov 2008)

El S&P en -3.60, todavía nos harán la de ayer.


----------



## Vercingetorix (14 Nov 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Parece que esta tarde nos puliremos lo ganado por la mañana o quedaremos muy cerca, al ritmo que pierden los Yankees...



Pues no, no parece

Al final el Ibex va a cerrar con un 1% de subida, q tampoco es gran cosa, pero oye, es verde, q es mucho mejor q rojo


----------



## SNB4President (14 Nov 2008)

De hecho hoy tocaba subir, pues dado el tirazo yankee de ayer lo teníamos que descontar. La verdad estoy esperando ya la cumbre de los c*****s a ver hacia donde tira la cosa.


----------



## cibex (14 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Por otra parte, Panea denuncia que *Botín adquirió entre el 29 y el 31 de octubre de este año 5,6 millones de acciones de la entidad *"prevaliéndose de una información reservada en razón de su cargo".
> 
> Según el denunciante, ese mismo día, Botín manifestó a los medios de comunicación que no el Santander "*no necesitaba ampliar capital*". Así, "*pudo acceder a 1,4 millones de acciones nuevas a un precio de 4,50 euros, cuando la cotización subió hasta los 7,92 euros el día que se anunció la ampliación". Lo que reporta un beneficio de 3,42 euros por acción*, un total de 4,8 millones de euros y aumenta su participación en el banco en un 338%.



Que pasa con este tio que no esta en en la carcel. :
pero bueno, es que este tio no se conforma con nada, no le vale con ser solo multimillonario? : hay gente que es insaciable.
Joder que pais de ladrones. :


----------



## chameleon (14 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Pues no, no parece
> 
> Al final el Ibex va a cerrar con un 1% de subida, q tampoco es gran cosa, pero oye, es verde, q es mucho mejor q rojo



empezamos subiendo la mañana más del 3% y hemos acabado con un flojillo 1%
hemos acabado la semana con una caída del -5%

ojo a los latigazos bajistas que nos esperan la próxima semana. las caídas siguen.


----------



## Vercingetorix (14 Nov 2008)

Hombre, yo contaba con que el Ibex se estabilizara en torno a 8.000 si las cosas iban medianamente bien. Si se está estabilizando en torno a 9.000, por mi aun puede bajar bastante más y no seria preocupante.

Es más, estoy empezando a pensar q el suelo del Ibex está por encima de los 8.500 (y no en los 7.800 q yo creia)


----------



## SNB4President (14 Nov 2008)

Vaya sangrazo del DJI, para mi que perderá todo lo ganado ayer si no sucede algo imprevisto (y lo dudo porque los datos económicos de hoy han sido bastante malos). Ahora mismo está perdiendo alrededor de los 400 y hacia el abismo. Tonuel va a tener que pasarse por aquí para certificar algo, está por ver de qué magnitud será.


----------



## Pillao (14 Nov 2008)

De nuevo los Yankees a la carga...

Dow	8,482.17	-353.08	-4.00%
Chart for Dow
Nasdaq	1,520.61	-76.09	-4.77%
Chart for Nasdaq
S&P 500	871.02	-40.27	-4.42%


----------



## un marronazo (14 Nov 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> De nuevo los Yankees a la carga...
> 
> Dow	8,482.17	-353.08	-4.00%
> Chart for Dow
> ...



que pasa con el brent
Crudo Brent	
5196
5202
00:50
0


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Nov 2008)

habra certificacion ISO-tonuel hoy tambien?


----------



## Pillao (14 Nov 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> que pasa con el brent
> Crudo Brent
> 5196
> 5202
> ...



El "peak oil" ya ha hecho su trabajo... El sistema se detiene y por tanto el precio en papelitos de colores ya no importa nada

Un saludo


----------



## cibex (14 Nov 2008)

*Vuelve la mano Salvadoraaaa*, DOW -2,7


----------



## Ghell (14 Nov 2008)

Finalmente veo que el ibex se ha mantenido estable al alza, supongo que a la espectativa de la cumbre. El DJ en negativos, algo previsible después de la gran subida de ayer.

En fin, tocará esperar que "brillantes" ideas se les ocurre en la cumbre para que todo siga igual.


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Nov 2008)

Nadie ha posteado el analisis tecnico de la situación actual segun Carpatos, ahi va ...



> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sicran (14 Nov 2008)

> Hoy no habrá verde, ni siquiera moderado, puede que los gringos lo consigan, pero no Europa.



Mulder, mira que yo no entiendo nada de bolsa, pero te equivocas más que hablas .

Si eso es equivocarse en los "detalles"...


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Nov 2008)

alvin, queda poco para confirmar o quitar a otro ejperto, solo 2 dias....

no lo digo por usted eh!! sino por el que ve el colapso el 17-18-19


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Nov 2008)

En 17 puede haber bajadas o subidas, incluso el post de laRoche ya advierte que el crash es seguro pero no necesariamente ese dia.

Lo que me asusta es que Banco internacional de pagos, el banco central de los bancos centrales a cifrada la deuda y derivados existentes en más de 500 billones de dolares, diez veces el PIB mundial, de las cuales 1 billon y pico son perdidas reconocidas y hasta ahora solo ha aflorado medio billon, 500.000 millones de dolares.

Queda pues por aflorar otros 500.000 millones de dolares, pero quien asegura que la deuda reconocida sea la real, no creo que haya solo un 0,2% de fallidos en la economia mudial, lo que serian el billon de dolares, en mi opinión puede haber mucho más. ¿Que pasaria si hay un 10% de fallidos o un 20%?, todo el PIB mundial o el doble del PIB.

Viene tiempos dificiles, me voy a la tasca a tomar unas birras que hoy es viernes ¡¡¡¡¡ 

P.D.: fuente Carpatos en los camentarios de hoy.
Anlisis de Crpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Ghell (14 Nov 2008)

Otro momento de magia en el Dow Jones, de estar a un -3% a las 19:45 ahora esta ya al -0.63% y subiendo... creo que la mano invisible de Adam Smith es más visible que nunca XD


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2008)

sicran dijo:


> Mulder, mira que yo no entiendo nada de bolsa, pero te equivocas más que hablas .
> 
> Si eso es equivocarse en los "detalles"...



La verdad es que lo que no debería es hacer predicciones de ese estilo, da igual si acaba en verde o rojo, nadie entra en la apertura y se sale al cierre, así que esto es irrelevante la mayor parte de las veces, excepto para el señor que mira la sección de economía del periódico al día siguiente.

Desde esta mañana a primera hora llevo diciendo que hoy nos íbamos hacia el 2434 del Stoxx que era el objetivo principal del día para rebotar en ese punto

Eso es exactamente lo que ha ocurrido, he explicado el porqué iba a ser así.

Esto es lo importante porque este rebote, que se ha producido hace un rato, es el punto clave para la subida de la semana que viene. Esta mañana dije que había que ponerse largos en ese punto, al que llegaríamos durante el cierre europeo aunque desgraciadamente me he equivocado por tan solo media hora, me ha fallado el timing ligeramente.

He dado un punto exacto y una hora de llegada a ese punto 10 horas antes de producirse y solo he fallado por media hora, además de que el mercado no se ha desviado del camino en ningún momento, solo ha hecho algo de lateral y alguna pirueta sin importancia.

Pero aquí la mayoría sigue mirando el dedo cuando alguien señala al cielo.


----------



## chameleon (14 Nov 2008)

mira yo lo que quiero es que baje, que estoy en liquidez xD
a ver si vemos prontito los sietemiles otra vez jajajaj


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> mira yo lo que quiero es que baje, que estoy en liquidez xD
> a ver si vemos prontito los sietemiles otra vez jajajaj



Dentro de una semana hablaremos de lo que ha 'bajado'.


----------



## chameleon (14 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Dentro de una semana hablaremos de lo que ha 'bajado'.



antes mulder antes, digamos un par de días


----------



## sicran (14 Nov 2008)

Es un error de la web de IG Markets, o el petroleo no está cotizando?



> Crudo Brent 5196 5202 00:50 0



En caso que no sea un error de la web, alguien sabe porqué no se mueve nada?


----------



## ronald29780 (14 Nov 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> En 17 puede haber bajadas o subidas, incluso el post de laRoche ya advierte que el crash es seguro pero no necesariamente ese dia.
> 
> ...



Lo siento mucho, pero despues del fin del mundo del dia 15 de este Octubre, presagiado por Lyndon, no creo mucho en las lecturas de visceras de Helga.

Peor que Mulder y esto ya es decir...


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> antes mulder antes, digamos un par de días



Estamos en un ciclo de medio plazo alcista que empezó el 28 de octubre (me costó muchísimo trabajo identificar ese principio de ciclo tras equivocarme en el punto de inicio), la bajada de esta semana ha sido la onda 4a de ese ciclo, la semana que viene toca la 5a. Estos ciclos son muy dificiles de ver (sobre todo al principio) porque hay que cuadrar precios con las pautas del volumen.

Esto quiere decir que subiremos y superaremos los máximos del 4 de noviembre. Si buscamos fundamentales resulta que la semana que viene es vencimiento de futuros y este fin de semana se reune el g-20 a 'salvar' el mundo.

Ja ja ja! me entra la risa floja cuando salen los politiquillos de turno a 'arreglar' la bolsa y a auto-ponerse medallas cuando el análisis técnico demuestra que los leoncios ya la tienen encarada hacia ciertos objetivos de antemano. 

Pero ya estamos tan acostumbrados a este teatro que nos lo tragamos todo.


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2008)

Y mientras estamos aquí hablando de un simple signo matemático el Stoxx ya está a punto de superar el máximo del día.


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2008)

Una curiosidad más que acabo de encontrar para asegurar que la semana que viene subiremos:

*¡Ayer hubo luna llena!*

Lunar Calendar 2008

Parece una estupidez pero hay ciclos claros identificados según las fases de la luna, sin ir más lejos ayer hicimos mínimos del mes y el día 28, que he identificado antes como el inicio del ciclo alcista de medio plazo en el que estamos ahora, fue casualmente día de luna nueva.

¡cuadra todo de una forma terrorífica!

Si quieren saber más sobre este ciclo miren este artículo, tiene unos gráficos muy interesantes:

Optinver: una visión independiente de la bolsa y los mercados: ¿Afecta la luna al comportamiento de los mercados?


----------



## chameleon (14 Nov 2008)

esto es una jodida montaña rusa

!que acertado carpatos con la biodramina!


----------



## creative (14 Nov 2008)

mulder es un crack, pedazo autoestima tiene owned tras owned, el hay esta viendo su eurostock y haciendo prediciones dia si dia no.

Este gacho me parece muy grande


----------



## sicran (14 Nov 2008)

Estampida final en New York.


----------



## chameleon (14 Nov 2008)

El DOW ha perdido 400 puntos en media hora...


----------



## Hagen (14 Nov 2008)

Se nota mucho miedo en los mercados.


----------



## El_Presi (14 Nov 2008)

menuda montaña rusa: están locos estos romanos


----------



## creative (14 Nov 2008)

presi entiende que hay que meter 1 puntico de presion a la reunion del g21


----------



## Misterio (14 Nov 2008)

Han hecho ver a los pardillos que iban a repetir lo de ayer y al final tracatrá, será el ciclo solar ese si..


----------



## sicran (14 Nov 2008)

Dow	-337.54	-3.82%	8,497.71
NASDAQ	-79.85	-5.00%	1,516.85
S&P	-38.08	-4.18%	873.21

Y otro día más se mantiene la relación entre Dow Jones y Euro...

Baja Dow Jones, baja el Euro, y en cambio sube el petroleo.

Alguna explicación?


----------



## creative (14 Nov 2008)

especulacion, tambien a precio bajo se puede especular ehhh


----------



## un marronazo (14 Nov 2008)

valla ostiazo... esta noche es la reunión de los ministros de economia del g-22 antesala a lo de mañana  a ver que acuerdos toman..


----------



## ronald29780 (15 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Una curiosidad más que acabo de encontrar para asegurar que la semana que viene subiremos:
> 
> *¡Ayer hubo luna llena!*
> 
> ...



¿Habia un eclipse lunar?


----------



## Kaprak63 (15 Nov 2008)

No sé por qué os metéis tanto con Mulder.

Él tiene su sistema, sus convicciones, razona lo que va a hacer y por qué lo va a hacer. Que acierte más o menos, es problema de él. Nadie sensato invierte su pasta siguiendo los consejos de un forero de un foro friki.

Por mi parte creo que acertar en lo que van a hacer los mercados en el corto y medio plazo, con la volatilidad que hay, es como encontrar una microaguja en un pajar del tamaño de un campo de fútbol, pero yo no me gano la vida con esto, y él puede que sí.

Hay mucho miedo en el mercado, en los inversores y mucho más miedo en los que manejan el cotarro, aunque lo disimulan de puta madre.

No sé si se habrán percatado pero los voceros de aquellos, es decir, los lameculos mediáticos de los banqueros, llevan unos días afirmando, insistentemente, que la CRISIS financiera va a tener una duración de como mucho unos meses, y no años como vaticinan los más apocalípticos, insistiendo en la idea de que una cuestión son los mercados financieros, y la regulación de estos, y otra la economía real.

A mí esto me suena al mismo cuento chino que largaban los que justificaban la subida al infinito, y más allá, de las punto com, cuestionando la muerte de los crecimientos fundamentados. Se estaba asistiendo según ellos al nacimiento de un nuevo paradigma de crecimiento económico.

Una burrada infumable que se desmontó un par de años después, pero que fue el caldo de cultivo ideal para que los macroespeculadores desplumaran a una generación de pequeños inversores bursátiles, canjeándoles papelitos de valor cero por ahorros de toda una vida, en algunos casos.

Ahora, con un pufo que aún no se ha terminado de estimar, ya que cada mes salen ramificaciones nuevas del cáncer subprime, con un montón de bancos que van a quebrar, y con empresas tan emblemáticas como GM que se van a ir a tomar por culo, nos quieren hacer ver que el panorama económico se va a solucionar como mucho, muchísimo, en un par de años.

Los que manejan datos fundamentales no dejan de ver más y más nubarrones en su modelo climático de largo plazo, pero los chartristas, los que trabajan con gráficos, no dejan de ver una sucesión de tormentas con escampados que pueden aprovechar para sus intereses.

Imagino que Mulder es de esos últimos, lo que ocurre es que últimamente no anda muy acertado con los pronósticos porque el tiempo se ha vuelto loco.

Pero de ahí a machacarlo por defender que hay que ponerse el chubasquero cuando hace sol o cuando propone ponerse en mangas de camisa cuando caen chuzos de punta, como que no lleva a ninguna parte y encima lo vamos a quemar y nos vamos a quedar con unos comentarios que al menos a mí me aportan ideas y nuevas visiones del escenario bursátil.

No jodamos el hilo con disputas personales y asistamos al espectáculo que nos llevan dando los mercados en los últimos meses. Algo que sólo se contempla una sola vez en unas cuantas de décadas.


----------



## ronald29780 (15 Nov 2008)

Kaprak63 dijo:


> No sé por qué os metéis tanto con Mulder.
> 
> ...



Que conste que yo no me metido con *Mulder*.

El hace sus calculos, explica como ha llegado a sus conclusiones, *lo llama adivinanzas, no pretende cobrar por ellas, ni ser un guru a seguir. * 

Por lo puesto en *negrita* se exime de cualquier critica, más allá de la guasa natural, como suele emerger en cualquier porra de futbol.

Que luego acierte o no, casi no importa. Ni creo que le afecta más allá de una satisfaccion personal, de haberlo previsto. Idem es el caso, si falla en sus premoniciones...


----------



## wsleone (15 Nov 2008)

Suscribo totalmente los comentarios de Kapra y Ronald. Mulder hace pronósticos personales, y muchas veces los acompaña de datos que por lo menos a mí me vienen muy bien. El da por supuesto que nadie en su sano juicio va a hacer sus inversiones en base a lo que comenta un forero y menos tal y como está el mercado.


----------



## donpepito (15 Nov 2008)

Ahora solo se puede entrar y salir como mucho en un par de días, todo lo demás en un alto riesto que algunos pueden asumir, todos mis conocidos dicen.... esto volverá a la normalidad, cuando?

Es mucho más realista salir cuando las perdidas son menores y si todavía tienes ganas de jugartela, siempre puedes entrar cuando el suelo esté bien definido, por ejemplo yo he vendido mis santander, con los derechos he salido con unas plusvalias de un 2%, estoy seguro que volveré a entrar cuando vea la acción a menos de 5,00€

Si hubiese continuado, estaría arriesgando por un porcentaje mínimo, además estaba muy claro que esta ampliación terminará con un valor por debajo de 4,00€ por acción.

Solo hay que ver la cotización del banco de Escocia.


----------



## ronald29780 (15 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Ahora solo se puede entrar y salir como mucho en un par de días, todo lo demás en un alto riesto que algunos pueden asumir, todos mis conocidos dicen.... esto volverá a la normalidad, cuando?
> 
> Es mucho más realista salir cuando las perdidas son menores y si todavía tienes ganas de jugartela, siempre puedes entrar cuando el suelo esté bien definido, por ejemplo yo he vendido mis santander, con los derechos he salido con unas plusvalias de un 2%, estoy seguro que volveré a entrar cuando vea la acción a menos de 5,00€
> 
> ...



¿Cuales de ellos?

Pero creo que captamos el mensaje...


----------



## SNB4President (16 Nov 2008)

Algunos índices árabes:

Egipto: +1,66%
Bahrain: -0,02%
Arabia Saudí: -1,25%
Jordania: -3,63%
Oman: -6,05%
Qatar: -5,09%
Emiratos Árabes Unidos: -5,72%


----------



## chameleon (16 Nov 2008)

no tiene buena pinta, a ver como acaba mañana el nikkei.
yo estoy fuera desde primera hora del viernes, el mercado no tiene término medio, prefiero perderme el gap de apertura, y aunque se pusiera a subir dudo mucho que entre. 

después de lo que hizo del dow el viernes cualquiera se fía


----------



## SNB4President (16 Nov 2008)

deal1982 dijo:


> donde puedes ver los indices arabes?
> Un saludo y gracias



Esto es secreto profesional. 

Nah, mira por aquí, y ve bajando hasta encontrarte los países árabes: 

Bloomberg.com: World Indexes


----------



## wsleone (16 Nov 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Esto es secreto profesional.
> 
> Nah, mira por aquí, y ve bajando hasta encontrarte los países árabes:
> 
> Bloomberg.com: World Indexes



¿ y la preapertura del IBEX35 con sus valores ?


----------



## SNB4President (16 Nov 2008)

wsleone dijo:


> ¿ y la preapertura del IBEX35 con sus valores ?



Vaya pressing que tenemos hoy, ¿eh? 

Aquí hay los valores de la última negociación del IBEX35 y otros. Pillé la dirección de posts atrás y la verdad, es fenomenal. 

IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..


----------



## wsleone (16 Nov 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Vaya pressing que tenemos hoy, ¿eh?
> 
> Aquí hay los valores de la última negociación del IBEX35 y otros. Pillé la dirección de posts atrás y la verdad, es fenomenal.
> 
> IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..



Gracias


----------



## creative (17 Nov 2008)

wsleone dijo:


> Gracias



Los futuros del ibex hablan de un -1,5% al igual que los de Wall y si ademas indicamos que wall cerro el viernes en un casi -4% y el ibex en verde, mañana toca dia Rosa en la bolsa.


----------



## creative (17 Nov 2008)

Las bolsas asumen que lo de ayer, fue un buena obra teatral.


----------



## tonuel (17 Nov 2008)

Bueno, chicos... id dejándome sitio... 



Saludos


----------



## Casiano (17 Nov 2008)

Sí, Tonuel, ve haciendote un sitio porque presiento que este lunes post cumbre el hilo va a estar muy necesitado de certificaciones.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

deal1982 dijo:


> Empieza con rojo la semana en Australia -1,29
> ^AORD: Summary for ALL ORDINARIES IDX - Yahoo! Finance



has debido mirar mal, porque baja 2,33%


----------



## Locke (17 Nov 2008)

Locke dijo:


> Las gráficas, como siempre últimamente, impagables...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me huelo un día movidito mañana.... 

Saludos!


----------



## tramperoloco (17 Nov 2008)

Locke dijo:


> Me huelo un día movidito mañana....
> 
> Saludos!



Eso que está haciendo el Nikei parece ser lo que se llama una bandera bajista ( es que lo acabo de aprender hoy mismo ) teoricamente debería tirar hacia abajo otro tanto igual . Vamos a ver porque para saberlo con certeza es necesario conocer el volumen que no lo aporta esta gráfica.

No he dicho nada


----------



## nam (17 Nov 2008)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Eso que está haciendo el Nikei parece ser lo que se llama una bandera bajista ( es que lo acabo de aprender hoy mismo ) teoricamente debería tirar hacia abajo otro tanto igual . Vamos a ver porque para saberlo con certeza es necesario conocer el volumen que no lo aporta esta gráfica.
> 
> No he dicho nada



 Es dificil predecir lo que van a hacer las bolsas cuando los gobiernos han dicho que van a comprar acciones....pero no dicen ni cuando ni como. :


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

Camioneros argentinos anuncian huelga contra sistema de control de RepsolYPF | Trabajo


esta de montaña rusa todo ahora


----------



## nief (17 Nov 2008)

como han quedado las bolsas en asia?


----------



## Indy (17 Nov 2008)

Apuestoa a que el Ibex35 hoy cae más del 5%


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Camioneros argentinos anuncian huelga contra sistema de control de RepsolYPF | Trabajo
> 
> 
> esta de montaña rusa todo ahora



Madre mía, qué noticia la de Argentina. Cualquier parecido con la realidad, pura coincidencia. 

Veo dos posibilidades:

La primera, que Repsol se ha cansado de que le "distraigan" parte del contenido de los camiones y claro, los camioneros protestan con cualquier excusa para no perder el "sueldo extra".

La segunda, que alguien quiera bajar el valor de Repsol en bolsa como sea y se dedique a provocar estas huelgas o a difundir noticias chorras como ésta con cualquier excusa.

Es que no me imagino un sistema de GPS que precise un cable que vaya por dentro del depósito, qué quieres que te diga.

¿No es algo extraña la noticia de marras? :


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2008)

A los buenos días.

Hoy hemos abierto con gap a la baja en el Stoxx. Es probable que tengamos una mañana lateral-alcista hasta que abran los americanos, no creo que haya demasiado movimiento hasta que lleguen.

Cuando abran los americanos nos pondremos a subir, en teoría deberían superarse los máximos de los dos días anteriores.


----------



## Skizored (17 Nov 2008)

Siento contradecir a mulder pero hoy no será un canal lateral alcista. Todo indica que nos tiraremos por el tobogan y llegaremos al -4,5 antes de las 12 para quedarse, entonces si, haciendo un lateral.


----------



## dillei (17 Nov 2008)

Yo creo que la caida estará entorno al 3% y cuando habrán los yankis, caerá algo más.


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2008)

He de añadir que cuando abran los americanos lo haremos a su manera, es decir, apertura bajando para engañar a todo el mundo para luego rebotar en el soporte más cercano y ponerse a subir fuerte.

Es su forma habitual de hacer estos movimientos.


----------



## Burbujeador (17 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> He de añadir que cuando abran los americanos lo haremos a su manera, es decir, apertura bajando para engañar a todo el mundo para luego rebotar en el soporte más cercano y ponerse a subir fuerte.
> 
> Es su forma habitual de hacer estos movimientos.



Me apuesto el 50% a que tienes razon.


----------



## Kujire (17 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> He de añadir que cuando abran los americanos lo haremos a su manera, es decir, apertura bajando para engañar a todo el mundo para luego rebotar en el soporte más cercano y ponerse a subir fuerte.
> 
> Es su forma habitual de hacer estos movimientos.



Hoy sale el Índice de PI tempranito, por lo que a ver como lo cocinan y también sabremos el Índice de Capacidad. Ambos deben confirmar lo que ya sabemos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

PERO ESTO QUÉ ES?

PERO ESTO QUE ES? subiendo?


----------



## shoah (17 Nov 2008)

si baja un 0.71...


----------



## adso de melk (17 Nov 2008)

pasa algo con mapfre?

MAP_r	0,01 -0,01 -50,0% 0,02 0,01 2.468.309 n.d.	
n.a.

n.a.
09:51


es un error verdad?


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

y botines? -4%


----------



## Rocket (17 Nov 2008)

Cuidado con Santander... y eso que no paran de anunciar por la tele que es buen momento de comprar acciones del Santander...

Pasara algo si Santander pierde los 6 euros por accion???

SAN 6,32 -3,22%


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

mirate un grafico del SAN y tira unas lineas... a ver donde te dice que va... ahora 6,26


----------



## Rocket (17 Nov 2008)

Acojonante... :

Menudo picado esta haciendo el IBEX... tendremos hoy un dia interesante???


----------



## Dazis (17 Nov 2008)

La ampliación de SAN sale a 4.5 euros, más 0,5 de derechos de subscripción, si puedes comprar acciones a 5 euros, quien va a comprar más caro en el mercado?


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2008)

Estaba claro que Santander tira de la maquinaria publicitaria, sabe que una acción con un valor actual de 5,00€ hará entrar a nuevos pardillos para largos, muy largos.

Yo compraré de nuevo si llegan a los 4,5€


----------



## Rocket (17 Nov 2008)

Santander a punto de perder los 6... :


----------



## ertitoagus (17 Nov 2008)

ya puede ir tonuel preparando los sellos....


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

es de hace 10 minutitos


----------



## kemao2 (17 Nov 2008)

Dazis dijo:


> La ampliación de SAN sale a 4.5 euros, más 0,5 de derechos de subscripción, si puedes comprar acciones a 5 euros, quien va a comprar más caro en el mercado?





Es de cajon, compra por encima de 5 es caro.


----------



## chameleon (17 Nov 2008)

directo de 7 a 4,5 ...
¿Creéis que lo del SAN significa que el mercado va a caer un 30% más?

Ibex -111 puntos 

ese Tonuel!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

tonuel debe crear un nuevo rating o certificacion, tenemos la del 5% y la del 40%... pero en este caso hace falta la certificacion 0 euros

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sLc0H2tkMyM&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sLc0H2tkMyM&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2008)

Santander a -5.21%


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2008)

Desde luego sorprende ver al Ibex bajando, el Dax subiendo y el Eurostoxx bajando ligeramente aunque ha llegado ha llegado a estar plano.

Hoy está apareciendo volumen en las subidas y desaparece en las bajadas(al menos generalmente), así que cuidado con los cortos porque podrían no ser muy fiables.


----------



## Tupper (17 Nov 2008)

SAN 6.26 

Pronto a 5€ señores...


----------



## Rocket (17 Nov 2008)

Esto empieza a oler ya a lunes negro... IBEX rozando el -2%


----------



## arrhenius (17 Nov 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> SAN 6.26
> 
> Pronto a 5€ señores...



el coste de las acciones ampliadas es de 4,5 +4 derechos, y los derechos empezaron a cotizar a 0,77

asi que el precio de las acciones ampliadas viene a ser 0,77*4 +4,5 = 7,48€ 


aunque logicamente depende de cuanto fluctuen los derechos. ahor amismo no creo que a nadie le interese acudir a la ampliacion, asi que deben haber bajado bastante.

alguien sabe con que nombre cotizan los derechos?


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

te corrijo, porque los derechos estan a 0,42 que por 4 son 1,70 mas 4,5..... 6,20 que es por donde anda



http://www.invertia.com/empresas/empresa.asp?idtel=RV011BSCD derechos


----------



## cachuli (17 Nov 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> el coste de las acciones ampliadas es de 4,5 +4 derechos, y los derechos empezaron a cotizar a 0,77
> 
> asi que el precio de las acciones ampliadas viene a ser 0,77*4 +4,5 = 7,48€
> 
> ...



ahora mismo están a 0,42: 
SAN_r 0,42 -0,08 -16,0%


----------



## Tupper (17 Nov 2008)

Hola Arrhenius. En Invertia los llaman: "SAN_r" y están a 0,42.

El breakeven es 6.18€ (0,42x4 + 4.5) actualmente que es exactamente al precio que está cotizando ahora mismo 11 am : 6.18€.


----------



## chameleon (17 Nov 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> asi que el precio de las acciones ampliadas viene a ser 0,77*4 +4,5 = 7,48€



no lo entiendo, si eso fuera así nadie acudiría a la ampliación, las acciones "libres" ya valen menos.

por cierto IBEX -185 puntos. el SAN está empezando a contagiar al resto de bluechips


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2008)

Los derechos van casí en paralelo al precio de cotización de la acción, nunca será atractivo comprar derechos para acceder a la ampli, solo para especular como hacen ahora.


----------



## Dazis (17 Nov 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> el coste de las acciones ampliadas es de 4,5 +4 derechos, y los derechos empezaron a cotizar a 0,77
> 
> asi que el precio de las acciones ampliadas viene a ser 0,77*4 +4,5 = 7,48€
> 
> ...



Estas seguro que los derechos se tienen que multiplicar por 4, a mi suegro en el banco le han dicho un derecho por acción, y que rondaria el 0,5.


----------



## Tupper (17 Nov 2008)

Joder el San cae un 6% a 6.15€. Hoy no es su día.

Creo que sí vamos a verlo a 5€ a este paso.


----------



## Rocket (17 Nov 2008)

Entre derechos y multiplicadores varios... solo mencionar que nos acercamos a los 8500... :


----------



## tasator (17 Nov 2008)

Lo normal es que las acciones del SAN coticen prácticamente a la par que las de la ampliación más los derechos correspondientes, céntimo arriba o céntimo abajo.
Lo que ha hecho la acción de SAN en los últimos días, y esta haciendo todavía, es la digestión de la ampliación de capital que supone una dilución del valor en la parte correspondiente al importe de dicha ampliación, algo también bastante normal cuando se producen este tipo de operaciones.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Nov 2008)

Lo del SAN es de circo, no me jodas, una macro-ampliación de capital en plena tendencia principal bajista, ¿dónde se ha visto eso si no es en empresas con problemas?


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2008)

El Santander estos días está actuando de losa en el ibex, cuando veremos el rally?


----------



## dillei (17 Nov 2008)

TODOS los bancos van a necesitar esa ampliación de capital. Se supone que Botín ha hecho la jugada maestra de adelantarse a los demás.

Veremos como le sale el tiro. Mucha publicidad de solvencia y robustez, pero hoy por hoy, están mendigando la amplación los primeros.


----------



## SNB4President (17 Nov 2008)

Pues yo no veo un gran crack generalizado hoy, a lo mejor me mereceré un owned al fin del día pero creo que la demolición del sistema está bastante planeada para que suceda escaladamente, como lo hizo por ejemplo durante Octubre, que nos metimos un sangrazo bestia pero se hizo durante días/semanas y pareció sólo un mal mes.


----------



## arrhenius (17 Nov 2008)

Dazis dijo:


> Estas seguro que los derechos se tienen que multiplicar por 4, a mi suegro en el banco le han dicho un derecho por acción, y que rondaria el 0,5.



Seguro, aqui tienes explicada la ampliacion :

Guía para no perderse en la ampliación del Santander | elmundo.es



las accione snueva sson 4 derechos y 4.5€.


Lo logico es que el precio de los derechos fluctue de forma que se iguale el precio de la accion antigua, con el de la nueva, en este caso SAN ha bajado de 7,3 a 6,3 asi que los derechos han hecho lo que tenian que hacer, bajar de 0,77 a 0,4x


Como dato interesante, los derechos solo pueden bajar hasta 0,01€ (creo), por lo que si SAN baja de 4,54€ NADIE acudiria a la ampliacion por que seria mas barato comprar las acciones antiguas.


por otro lado recordaros que la ampliacion esta aseguirada (el seguro ha costado 180 millones de euros), si no acuden suficientes pepitos, acudiran las aseguradoras.


esto me huele a timo como los convertibles esos..


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

el SAN ha tirado hoy todas las bolsas, él y sólo él


----------



## tonuel (17 Nov 2008)

jojojo para ser lunes ha salido un buen dia... 


Ibex 35 a las 11:38; -2,68%

8595 puntos


Banco de Santander -6,74%... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

hay unas 200.000 mas por debajo que por arriba, es normal estando bajando, pero son muchas las que estan en esos niveles no? aunque sean falsas un 10%

Los brokers de Capital Markets, Espirito Santo y Merrill Lynch son los principales vendedores de títulos de Santander, mientras que Santander Barcelona ha vendido más de 22 millones de derechos de forma neta


----------



## tonuel (17 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Los brokers de Capital Markets, Espirito Santo y Merrill Lynch son los principales vendedores de títulos de Santander, mientras que Santander Barcelona ha vendido más de 22 millones de derechos de forma neta



El SAN parece que invierte tendencia... -6,13% a las 11:32 



Saludos


----------



## dillei (17 Nov 2008)

¿habrá mucho tapón en 6?

En breve lo veremos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

los fiuchurs usa ya no estan grin


----------



## Tupper (17 Nov 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> esto me huele a timo como los convertibles esos..



Lo de los convertibles era el timo del siglo. Es correcta la información de que la gente que acudió a ellos no podrá liquidar hasta dentro de 8 años el tema de los convertibles (léase corralito financiero).


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2008)

Una pillada de inversores para largo plazo, no creo que el rebote del santander lleve la acción a 11,00€ como precio objetivo, más bien se quedará en 8,00€ para un largo tiempo.


----------



## tonuel (17 Nov 2008)

Ibex 35 a las 12:18; -3,52%

8521puntos


Banco de Santander -6,89%... 



Saludos


----------



## wsleone (17 Nov 2008)

A las 12:14

IBEX -3,38% - 8633

Santander -7,96% (6,01 euros)


----------



## Samzer (17 Nov 2008)

Hoy tiene pinta de ser interesante el día, en busca del suelo perdido


----------



## chameleon (17 Nov 2008)

a ver actualizad esos números, vamos a perder los 8500 ...

IBEX 12:19 *8515 -284*


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2008)

una pregunta, ¿lo del SAN, la ampliación de acciones, como va?, tienes que mantener las acciones durante el tiempo que ellos te indiquen, ¿no?


----------



## Jucari (17 Nov 2008)

santander -7,20%

:d


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> a ver actualizad esos números, vamos a perder los 8500 ...
> 
> IBEX 12:19 *8515 -284*



tenemos que rebotar un poco, la gente tiene que entrar en SAN ahora que digan por las radios que es un valor atractivo a partir de las 13.00h


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> una pregunta, ¿lo del SAN, la ampliación de acciones, como va?, tienes que mantener las acciones durante el tiempo que ellos te indiquen, ¿no?



el de tu firma no va tan mal, justo ahora se ha cumplido la mitad de lo que decia!!


----------



## Jucari (17 Nov 2008)

Tiene pinta de perder los 6.....esta 6,04 a -7.5%!!!!! :


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2008)

Se han ventilado de un plumazo a cantidad de cortos en menos de 1 hora, tocará subir ahora?


----------



## Vitalicio (17 Nov 2008)

No creo que Santander vaya a bajar de 6.00, acaso puntalmente.
De todas formas está en dura pugna con Sacyr para liderar las caídas, necesitaremos recurrir a la photo finish.
Saludos
P.d. Por cierto llevo leyendo este foro desde hace años, pero hasta hoy no me había decidido a escribir.
Espero no ganarme un owned con mi primera prediccón


----------



## teto4006 (17 Nov 2008)

Vitalicio dijo:


> No creo que Santander vaya a bajar de 6.00, acaso puntalmente.
> De todas formas está en dura pugna con Sacyr para liderar las caídas, necesitaremos recurrir a la photo finish.
> Saludos
> P.d. Por cierto llevo leyendo este foro desde hace años, pero hasta hoy no me había decidido a escribir.
> Espero no ganarme un owned con mi primera prediccón



Pues espérate que no pierda el *5*  Saludos,


----------



## Jucari (17 Nov 2008)

SANTANDER 6,00-8,12%

: VER PARA CREER


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2008)

De momento sigue +6


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2008)

¿donde andan los analistas y los futurologos de la bolsa?


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2008)

Hay que ser optimista, la reunión del sábado dará resultado!

Cerraremos en verde.


----------



## Jucari (17 Nov 2008)

Analistas de Bolsamania dicen que con los mínimos que estan asolando las grandes firmas, comentan que posiblemente estemos ante el suelo del IBEX.....

INOCENTES.....


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2008)

El santander está recuperando el batacazo


----------



## chameleon (17 Nov 2008)

pues los futuros del DOW marcan -2%
no hemos bajado hoy todo lo que toca ...


----------



## Samzer (17 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> El santander está recuperando el batacazo



Rebote del gato muerto?


----------



## shoah (17 Nov 2008)

Hombre, no diría yo que se está recuperando... si acaso que frena un poco la caida...


----------



## chameleon (17 Nov 2008)

parece que se ha acabado el viento, todos los mercados estancados a la espera del dow.

una pregunta, si yo cojo y compro una acción, y la vendo digamos a 1 céntimo. ¿cómo afecta eso a la cotización del valor? :? imaginad algún valor de esos a 60 euros...


----------



## Samzer (17 Nov 2008)

shoah dijo:


> Hombre, no diría yo que se está recuperando... si acaso que frena un poco la caida...



No se no se, los 8500 ya están perdidos....


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2008)

Ya, me refiero a la caída.... se está ralentizando un poco.

A sacyr le está dando una buena


----------



## arrhenius (17 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> parece que se ha acabado el viento, todos los mercados estancados a la espera del dow.
> 
> una pregunta, si yo cojo y compro una acción, y la vendo digamos a 1 céntimo. ¿cómo afecta eso a la cotización del valor? :? imaginad algún valor de esos a 60 euros...



que yo sepa puedes dar una orden de venta a 0,01, pero el sistema de la bolsa cruzara eso con la primera orden de compra que encuentre, que sera de , digamos 60€.


O si el broker que manejas es muy listillo la vende a 60€ y a ti te da tus 0,01, no lo se seguro, a ver si algun experto nos lo dice


----------



## Hagen (17 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> parece que se ha acabado el viento, todos los mercados estancados a la espera del dow.
> 
> una pregunta, si yo cojo y compro una acción, y la vendo digamos a 1 céntimo. ¿cómo afecta eso a la cotización del valor? :? imaginad algún valor de esos a 60 euros...




Si la mandas a 0,01, casa con la primera de demanda, por lo que el broker te ingresa los 60 Euros (que es el precio de la demanda)

Daros cuenta que podria ser un error, en el caso de meter un valor muy inferior a la demanda


----------



## dillei (17 Nov 2008)

esto se cae


----------



## Rocket (17 Nov 2008)

Vaya par... SACYR y SANTANDER. Ful de Estambul... -7,14% y -7,50% respectivamente...


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

Vitalicio dijo:


> No creo que Santander vaya a bajar de 6.00, acaso puntalmente.
> De todas formas está en dura pugna con Sacyr para liderar las caídas, necesitaremos recurrir a la photo finish.
> Saludos
> P.d. Por cierto llevo leyendo este foro desde hace años, pero hasta hoy no me había decidido a escribir.
> Espero no ganarme un owned con mi primera prediccón



*JA JA JA*

es lo mejor que he oido hoy


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

recordemos que sacyr si pierde 6,80 al hoyo

-8,60%


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2008)

Opsss... pues parece que hay carnaza disponible, mucho buitre comprando sacyr, yo la veo por bajo de 6,50e en breve.

-10,65%


----------



## oicangius (17 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Opsss... pues parece que hay carnaza disponible, mucho buitre comprando sacyr, yo la veo por bajo de 6,50e en breve.
> 
> -10,65%



At 7:48AM ET: 6.80 Down 0.90 (11.69%) 
SACYR VALLEHERMOSO (SYV.MC)


----------



## Vitalicio (17 Nov 2008)

Sacyr ya está a 6,80


----------



## Rocket (17 Nov 2008)

SACYR se lleva tambaleando peligrosamente desde hace muchos meses.

Que alguien reflote el hilo de aguantara SACYR?, please...


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

que estan ahciendo los acreedores de sacyr?


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2008)

Yo entré en sacyr un par días, el viernes las vendí todas, el humo de la compra de su participación de repsol.... no era muy alentador.

bonito....


----------



## ronald29780 (17 Nov 2008)

¿Y qué debe hacer uno con unos guarrantas cortos del SAN, sobre 7 €?

Esperar...


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2008)

Hay dos posibilidades, una que veamos la accion a menos de 4,00€ antes del 27 de Nov, o un rebote hasta 8,00€ durante esta semana.

Vamos un "mulder" al 50%


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2008)

¿alguien me puede explicar lo que hay detras de la ampliacion de capital del SAN?, ¿cuanto tiempo debes mantener las acciones?


----------



## tasator (17 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿alguien me puede explicar lo que hay detras de la ampliacion de capital del SAN?, ¿cuanto tiempo debes mantener las acciones?



El que tu quieras, así de simple. Esto no son bonos, ni derivados, ni nada por el estilo, son acciones puras y duras.


----------



## arrhenius (17 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿alguien me puede explicar lo que hay detras de la ampliacion de capital del SAN?, ¿cuanto tiempo debes mantener las acciones?



no hay que mantenerlas tiempo, a partir del 27 se sacan a la venta y son acciones normales e identicas a las antiguas.


----------



## Kujire (17 Nov 2008)

El IP en US mejor de lo esperado.... nerviosismo en la pre-apertura WS


----------



## Rocket (17 Nov 2008)

Cuidado con SACYR...

-10,13%


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Nov 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¿Y qué debe hacer uno con unos guarrantas cortos del SAN, sobre 7 €?
> 
> Esperar...




¿Lo dices por ti, no?, es que había gente con warrants pero largos...

Yo había vendido futuros del SAN hace menos de un mes cuando empecé a ver que algo raro pasaba (lo comenté en este hilo una semana antes de la ampliación), pero nada, lo subieron medio euro antes de dar la noticia, me cagué de miedo y los cerré.

Si llega a ser Mulder sigue con la suya hasta el final.


----------



## tonuel (17 Nov 2008)

Ibex 35 a las 15:08; -4,00%

8479puntos


Banco de Santander -7,04%... 



Saludos


----------



## arrhenius (17 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Ibex 35 a las 15:08; -4,00%
> 
> 8479puntos
> 
> ...



Yo iria preparando el sello de 5% certified por si acaso..


----------



## mcd (17 Nov 2008)

y otros que parecen ser del grupo social..."soy muy listo, traeme el dinero que yo te lo administro";

como se entiende que FCC compra 465.7 Mw, a BBW, por 780 Meuros es decir a 1,67 euros/w. y decian que era buen negocio.

hoy se puede comprar Iberdrola renovales a 1,55 euros/w.


----------



## Jucari (17 Nov 2008)

Cárpatos dixit.

Según la mayoría de boletines que circulan entre ellos, hay mucha desconfianza. El hecho de que la semana cerrara por debajo de la zona de resistencia clave para ellos que estaba entre 910 y 920 ha sido considerado como algo realmente negativo.

Por debajo de 815, se habla de desploma hacia la zona de 765 como poco. Por lo tanto soporte muy peligroso. La primera zona de resistencia la tienen situada en 885. 

Muchos, la mayoría prefieren esperar para ver que cae primero si el soporte 815 o la zona de resistencia 910 a 920, la situación es confusa.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2008)

y yo que conozco a uno que ha comprado acciones de SAN y pretente ganar dinero en unas semanas , que esto no baja oiga!

Edito: Ostia, ya soy casero de botín, ¡en que día mas propicio!


----------



## dillei (17 Nov 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Yo creo que la caida estará entorno al 3% y cuando habrán los yankis, caerá algo más.



Me autocito para tirarme flores


----------



## tonuel (17 Nov 2008)

Ibex 35 a las 16:21; -4,68%

8420 puntos


Banco de Santander -8,12%... 






Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2008)

*IBEX35 -4,72% 8416puntos :*

Saludos...


----------



## un marronazo (17 Nov 2008)

me parece que como no se reunan de nuevo los g20 pa concretar algo más que la metida de este finde donde no llegamos a navidad


----------



## chameleon (17 Nov 2008)

eso iba a decir yo, que si no fuera por tonuel estábais dormidos... 

que esto se acelera niños !!


----------



## chemosh (17 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Banco de Santander -8,12%...




¿Todavía no se ha abierto el hilo de saca la pasta del Santander?


----------



## pepeton (17 Nov 2008)

Tonuel ?? Vete preparando el sello !!!


----------



## tonuel (17 Nov 2008)

pepeton dijo:


> Tonuel ?? Vete preparando el sello !!!



Para el Santander no se si sacar el del DOWN o el del MEGADOWN... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2008)

*BSCH -8,27% 5,99€ ... * :

Saludos...


----------



## kane (17 Nov 2008)

Pregunta sin ninguna maldad, ¿que hace ING hoy? :


----------



## bullish consensus (17 Nov 2008)

alguna idea de donde esta el suelo del santander? o lo consideramos ya kaput?


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (17 Nov 2008)

El otro lado del charco también está animadillo


----------



## chemosh (17 Nov 2008)

kane dijo:


> Pregunta sin ninguna maldad, ¿que hace ING hoy? :



Palma un 4,25 %


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> El otro lado del charco también está animadillo



2,60% ma o meno


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2008)

Nos vamos poco a poco a por los 7500... a partir de ahí, suelo de medio plazo y para arriba.... 

El año que viene a probar nuevos mínimos... :

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

el año que viene?

deja deja! que está caliente la maquina ahora, sigue metiendo pasta, que enseguida sale el premio


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Para el Santander no se si sacar el del DOWN o el del MEGADOWN...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Toma, tonuel,

la certificación tuneada para la ocasión


----------



## Tupper (17 Nov 2008)

5.99€ ya es oficial, está a 5€. Menuda resistencia más fuerte en 6€.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2008)

kane dijo:


> Pregunta sin ninguna maldad, ¿que hace ING hoy? :



Baja más del 7,2%... ha tocado los 7,06€, ahora en 7,10€

Saludos...

Edito: HBOS -15%, DEXIA -17%, RBS -14%


----------



## fairplay (17 Nov 2008)

El viernes dijo un analisto en la radio que si el ibex perdia el 8500, ya iria cuesta abajo y sin frenos hasta los 6000 con algun repunte ocasional para pillar a algun insensato.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2008)

fairplay dijo:


> El viernes dijo un analisto en la radio que si el ibex perdia el 8500, ya iria cuesta abajo y sin frenos hasta los 6000 con algun repunte ocasional para pillar a algun insensato.



La resistencia grande la tiene entorno al 7500-7600

Saludos...


----------



## Ghell (17 Nov 2008)

fairplay dijo:


> El viernes dijo un analisto en la radio que si el ibex perdia el 8500, ya iria cuesta abajo y sin frenos hasta los 6000 con algun repunte ocasional para pillar a algun insensato.




Fíate tú de los analistas, recuerda que su trabajo es cobrar por decir lo que quiere oír quien les paga XD


----------



## garabolos (17 Nov 2008)

8.472,80 MMMM aun falta para los 7500 ..hoy no será


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2008)

Ghell dijo:


> Fíate tú de los analistas, recuerda que su trabajo es cobrar por decir lo que quiere oír quien les paga XD



Esa resistencia la digo yo, no los analistas... :
De todas formas tienes razón, no me fio de ningun analista... 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> 5.99€ ya es oficial, está a 5€. Menuda resistencia más fuerte en 6€.



5,98€ BSCH... :


----------



## Tupper (17 Nov 2008)

Ghell dijo:


> Fíate tú de los analistas, recuerda que su trabajo es cobrar por decir lo que quiere oír quien les paga XD



Cada vez que me acuerdo de esta noticia de los ejpertos no paro de reirme y se me salen las lágrimas:



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-mayor-remontada-del-s-p-500-en-26-anos.html

Lehman ya quebró, a UBS la ha salvado el gobierno Suizo y DB sólo Merkel sabe lo mal que estará. 

Y naturalmente octubre 2008 fue un mes histórico, sí, pero de bajadas.


----------



## percebe (17 Nov 2008)

joder con san baja de 6.00:

BANCO SANTANDER 5,97 -8,58 6,53 5,96	100.242.289 16:54:56


----------



## Jucari (17 Nov 2008)

Caramaba vaya carrerilla ha pillado el IBEX...ha recuperrar como sea los 8500...por bolsamania decian ejpertos que si cerraba por debajo del 8525...el IBEX se plantaba pronto cerca de los 7800.....YA NO SE A QUIEN CREER...


----------



## wsleone (17 Nov 2008)

Precierre -4,04


----------



## Jucari (17 Nov 2008)

Ibex35 8.475,70 -356,50 -4,04 17:30:37


----------



## wsleone (17 Nov 2008)

IBEX35 -3,77%

Al final Iberia y ACS se han quedado en plano, siendo los únicos que no han perdido (ni ganado  ) . A ver cómo cierra hoy EEUU


----------



## euriborde (17 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días.
> 
> Hoy hemos abierto con gap a la baja en el Stoxx. Es probable que tengamos una mañana lateral-alcista hasta que abran los americanos, no creo que haya demasiado movimiento hasta que lleguen.
> 
> Cuando abran los americanos nos pondremos a subir, en teoría deberían superarse los máximos de los dos días anteriores.



pues sí...


----------



## Señor X (17 Nov 2008)

En los sueños, las cosas se interpretan al revés.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2008)

euriborde dijo:


> pues sí...



todo al reves, oiga


----------



## Jucari (17 Nov 2008)

Parece que el Messías(PPP, mano de dios,etc...)...ha vuelto a visitar WS....


----------



## ronald29780 (17 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> todo al reves, oiga





Has apendido el sistema infalible de la inversion en bolsa.

Como vino la pregunta antes:

Banca y constructores (por lo menos españoles):

Mejor esperar una pequeña recuperacion y meterse en cortos con algo de esperanza de vida. Estan en una crisis estructural y no creo que suben a medio largo plazo.

Mi opinion particular.


----------



## ronald29780 (17 Nov 2008)

Lo que iba a decir:

El S&P en verde.


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2008)

euriborde dijo:


> pues sí...



Desde luego hoy si que he metido la gamba hasta el fondo y me he llevado el owned del día, no me duele reconocerlo. Toda equivocación grave representa una mejora de mi sistema, me fijo en lo que falla y lo corrijo, es así como se mejoran las cosas.

El día ha empezado, precisamente, con un lateral alcista pero muy pronto se han torcido las cosas. Los leones han extremado el dolor bajista y ahora es cuando estamos saliendo de ello. El volumen en el S&P ha sido ridículo todo el día y es ahora con esta subida de última hora cuando está empezando a aparecer.

Mañana toca apertura a la baja o plana y según donde cerremos esta noche podríamos tener una fuerte bajada durante toda la mañana o una pequeña bajada para luego subir. Me parece más creible la última pero todo depende de como acabemos el día de hoy.

Hay una pequeña posibilidad de que mañana perforemos los mínimos de hoy, pero eso sería muy, pero que muy peligroso y la doy por improbable.


----------



## chameleon (17 Nov 2008)

mañana habrá más suerte.
ahora mismo parece que sube


----------



## tonuel (17 Nov 2008)

Me parece que de estos vamos a ver unos cuantos... 





¿Cual decia JuanLuí "el de los 17.000" que era su precio objetivo...? :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2008)

El mismo que marcó el staff del Santander al hacer la campaña para tv, luego insertaron lo de 1x4 derechos.... el 4,5 EUR ESTABA BIEN GRANDE :!:


----------



## Skizored (17 Nov 2008)

Skizored dijo:


> Siento contradecir a mulder pero hoy no será un canal lateral alcista. Todo indica que nos tiraremos por el tobogan y llegaremos al -4,5 antes de las 12 para quedarse, entonces si, haciendo un lateral.



Me tengo que autocitar ya que por poco no lo clavo exacto hoy.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Me parece que de estos vamos a ver unos cuantos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en vez de "objetivo", lease "especulativo"


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> El mismo que marcó el staff del Santander al hacer la campaña para tv, luego insertaron lo de 1x4 derechos.... el 4,5 EUR ESTABA BIEN GRANDE :!:



cuanto dura en pantalla el 4,5?? os habeis fijado? 8 decimas?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2008)

*La reina ha vuelto: Telefónica alcanza el tamaño en bolsa del tándem Santander-BBVA
*
Para los bancos, durante años, la capitalización bursátil era una señal de fortaleza, de poder y de comparación respecto a sus pares (peers). El tamaño importaba. Hoy, casi que no, mejor no mirar. El valor en bolsa de las grandes instituciones financieras ha menguado hasta tal punto que están comenzado a desaparecer de los ránkings, caso de algunos de los grupos caídos en la turbulencia subprime como Fortis, AIG, Bear Stearns, Lehman...

En España, el ránking temporal de compañías en bolsa ha sufrido un severo cambio en 2008, que ha supuesto el regreso de la gran multinacional española al lugar de honor que ocupó a finales de los 90 y principios de década. Telefónica, con cerca de 70.000 millones de euros de capitalización, tiene casi el mismo tamaño que Santander (42.000 millones) o BBVA (30.000 millones).

Tras las OPVs de sus filiales -hoy extinguidas- como Terra, Telefónica o Móviles la operadora llegó a superar en tamaño a los dos grandes bancos. En 1998 alcanzó la primera posición del ránking del Ibex 35 tras rebasar a Endesa y en septiembre de 2005 se produjo el final de su reinado, cuando Banco Santander la superó hasta marzo de 2007, cuando cambiaron de nuevo las tornas y la 'teleco' recuperó su cetro.

Según datos de Sociedad de Bolsas, Telefónica tiene un peso o ponderación en el Ibex 35 del 21%, casi 6 puntos más que hace un año; Santander mantiene un 15%, pero su tamaño real es menor debido a que todavía no han comenzado a cotizar las acciones de la ampliación de capital que el grupo tiene en marcha.

Más tamaño, más acciones, menor dividendo

La entidad que preside Emilio Botín, con unas 6.400 millones de acciones cotizando tendrá 7.998 millones en mercado una vez que entrén en juego las de nueva emisión, más que la suma de las que tienen Telefónica y BBVA juntos. Santander, a golpe de fusión y absorción, ha multiplicado su tamaño y también su número de acciones en circulación. De los 478 millones de porciones en que se repartía su capital al cierre de 1997 (año en el que realizó un split 1x3 -desdoblamiento del capital sin emisión de acciones-) el banco tiene hoy 16 veces más papelitos en circulación, un dato muy tenido en cuenta por los bolsistas de largo plazo que se mantienen en la entidad.

Todo un récord en emisiones en la bolsa española, justificados en el historial comprador del banco de la llama, que se ha comido desde entonces al Central Hispano, Banespa, Abbey o Alliance, entre otros, con acciones. De los 2,26 euros en dividendos (beneficios destinados al accionista) de 1998, una década después la entidad bancaria repartirá 0,68 euros por acción. Respecto a su capitalización bursátil en este periodo, el banco ha pasado de 17.500 millones de euros a 42.000 millones.

Su rival BBVA ha pasado en el mismo periodo de 24.000 millones de euros de valor en bolsa a los 31.000 millones actuales. Su número de acciones, de 2.000 millones a 3.747 millones, que en su mayoría se corresponden con la fusión con la antigua Argentaria. Su dividendo por acción se ha mantenido más estable al pasar de 0,93 euros por título (en 1998) a los 0,77 euros este año.

La reina ha vuelto: Telefónica alcanza el tamaño en bolsa del tándem Santander-BBVA - Cotizalia.com

Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

bueno, los proximos 15 min marcaran al usa-dow a ver que hace al final...

yo apuesto por una pegatina de nelson


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Nov 2008)

Borro, me he equivocado de hilo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

al final, acabamos en verde y bastaante no? primera bala de cinco: mojada


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> bueno, los proximos 15 min marcaran al usa-dow a ver que hace al final...
> 
> yo apuesto por una pegatina de nelson



A mi me cuadra un up moderado, tal vez un up con volumen seguido de un down.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2008)

Ya estamos otra vez en rojo... faltando una hora, puede pasar absolutamente de todo!!!!

Saludos....

Edito para poner que Alcoa baja un 9% y Bank of America más de un 6%


----------



## Misterio (17 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> al final, acabamos en verde y bastaante no? primera bala de cinco: mojada



Ya sabes que en USA cambiaron la hora hace unas semanas no?.


De momento la bajada es bastante simple.. falta la media hora final que es ultimamente donde se puede pasar de 0 a 100 en 3 sg.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Ya sabes que en USA cambiaron la hora hace unas semanas no?.
> 
> 
> De momento la bajada es bastante simple.. falta la media hora final que es ultimamente donde se puede pasar de 0 a 100 en 3 sg.



si si

sabia lo de la hora, pero bueno, quedan los 30 minutos que este ultimo mes son la polla


----------



## ronald29780 (17 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ya estamos otra vez en rojo... faltando una hora, puede pasar absolutamente de todo!!!!
> 
> Saludos....
> 
> Edito para poner que Alcoa baja un 9% y Bank of America más de un 6%



Esto de Alcoa es tambien de traca.

No se trata de un chicharro cualquiera, sino el mayor productor de aluminio del mundo. 

Y dan unos saltitos que no veas...

PD:

S&P 860 - 1,47%


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

joer, estan locos estos usanos...

en 2 minutos cae un 1% mas (morgan -5,5%)


----------



## un marronazo (17 Nov 2008)

en un minuto ha 110 a 160 :


----------



## Misterio (17 Nov 2008)

No falla, la última media hora es donde se cocina todo el pescao.

853 a falta de 3 minutos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

S&P, a 4 puntos de minimos de muuuuuucho tiempo.... y hay aguanta en 853


recordemos que graficamente la perdida de los 815 supone el crack



joder! tercer suelo en 850!! resistirá o mañana se acaba todo? tendran que sacar algo de la chistera


----------



## sicran (17 Nov 2008)

Vaya salto han pegado en 3 minutos...

Dow	-204.38	-2.41%	8,292.93
NASDAQ	-29.21	-1.93%	1,487.64
S&P	-20.17	-2.31%	853.12


----------



## un marronazo (17 Nov 2008)

-212 : el personal no se fia ni de su madre


----------



## Misterio (17 Nov 2008)

849, reembolsing foundinss


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> S&P, a 4 puntos de minimos de muuuuuucho tiempo.... y hay aguanta en 853
> 
> 
> recordemos que graficamente la perdida de los 815 supone el crack
> ...



justo!! 849, si cierra asi, minimos historicos


----------



## un marronazo (17 Nov 2008)

_200que?????


----------



## sicran (17 Nov 2008)

Dow	-231.94	-2.73%	8,265.37
NASDAQ	-34.27	-2.26%	1,482.58
S&P	-23.46	-2.69%	849.83

Impresionante ha sido. Hasta 10 minutos del final estaban todo el rato en torno a -100,-110, y en 5 minutos se han puesto a perder más de 230...


----------



## ronald29780 (17 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> justo!! 849, si cierra asi, minimos historicos



A mi da una lectura de 818 como minimo anual...

:


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> A mi da una lectura de 818 como minimo anual...
> 
> :



de cierre? eses¡ me da hace 6 años


----------



## Jucari (17 Nov 2008)

Dow 8,265.77 -231.54 -2.72% 

Nasdaq 1,482.05 -34.80 -2.29% 

S&P 500 850.60 -22.69 -2.60% 

10 Yr Bond(%) 3.68% -0.07


----------



## Kujire (17 Nov 2008)

Hoy se siente una depresión y pesadez en el equity market. Mucho menos volumen que en el viernes, recesión de los Japos, 50.000+ a la calle, los hedge funds dan por perdida la partida y se retiran de juego....

y ojo, mañana nuevos datos

PPI
Housing Market Index

...


----------



## un marronazo (17 Nov 2008)

Risco dijo:


> La verdad es que es muy curioso este post.Un montón de gente siguiendo la evolución de la bolsa, normalmente cuando baja (que últimamente es casi siempre) pero yo sin embargo tengo mis dudas de que la inmensa mayoría saque tajada de ésto, espero estar equivocado porque realmente sería muy penoso que hubiera un montón de gente que simplemente sigue la bolsa para ver como baja y ni siquiera opera.Había alguien que decía el otro día que era muy fácil saber si subía o bajaba la bolsa, no había más que ver si se escribía en este post.Creo que no le faltaba razón.
> 
> En este caso y ante las perspectivas tan pesimistas que leo en este post imagino que no será difícil para la mayoría el obtener unas importantísimas plusvalias.Enhorabuena por ello.



jajajajaja...... que fuerte


----------



## Misterio (17 Nov 2008)

850.75 S&P, Bac y C, pasándolo mal por esos lares.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

27 oct: 848,92
12 nov: 852,30
17 nov: 850,75


es un suelo majete....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2008)

El 27 de octubre de 2008 cerró en 848,92, con el de hoy ha hecho un triple suelo.

Hacia abajo, nos vemos en niveles de marzo-abril del 2003. Probará suelo mañana?

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

ei! yo lo he dicho antes! jeje ;-)


817 es una bajada de un 4% aprox.... todo es posible


esperemos que botin abra la boca por aqui


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 27 oct: 848,92
> 12 nov: 852,30
> 17 nov: 850,75
> 
> ...



Jodó casi hemos escrito lo mismo... :

Saludos...


----------



## euriborde (17 Nov 2008)

Skizored dijo:


> [...] hoy no será un canal lateral alcista. Todo indica que nos tiraremos por el tobogan y llegaremos al -4,5 antes de las 12 para quedarse, entonces si, haciendo un lateral.



Creo que nadie le ha presentado respetos por su tino de hoy. Acepte esta reverencia.


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2008)

Si mañana perforamos mínimos de hoy, da igual que sea a media sesión, al final o al principio, aunque sobre todo al cierre sería muy mala señal. Veo mucha debilidad en las bolsas en general y conservar los mínimos es fundamental.

El triple suelo del que se habla tiene mínimos crecientes y eso es buena señal. Antes también he dicho que la apertura de mañana será bajista, pero viendo como han terminado me inclino más por una apertura plana o ligeramente alcista.

Mañana deberíamos subir ya en serio o será fatal.


----------



## Kujire (17 Nov 2008)

*Espada de Damocles*

Creo que existe mucha incertidumbre, el poco volúmen y las malas noticias no ayudan, sin embargo hay algo que está en el ambiente, el tema de GM, Ford,...

El mercado, los inversores, etc... necesitan terminar esta incertidumbre para introducir su dinero en la bolsa. Mañana se empieza a debatir en el capitolio el dar pasta a las autos, aunque ya se ha dicho que no será parte de los 700.000 ya comprometidos. Se "estima" que si este problema no se soluciona podría afectar a 2Mill de personas de un plumazo y a una depresión de carácter histórico. 

Se respira el miedo... de que ésto nos puede afectar a todos. Y lo peor es que aún dándo dinero a las autos es probable que en el momento de que se nos pase el dopping volviésemos a esta situación, porque todo el mundo sabe que éstas empresas son máquinas de quemar dinero.

Desde Octubre llevamos jugando con el mínimo, mañana es un buen día para meter un poco más de presión.


----------



## Ajoporro (17 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Si mañana perforamos mínimos de hoy, da igual que sea a media sesión, al final o al principio, aunque sobre todo al cierre sería muy mala señal. Veo mucha debilidad en las bolsas en general y conservar los mínimos es fundamental.
> 
> El triple suelo del que se habla tiene mínimos crecientes y eso es buena señal. Antes también he dicho que la apertura de mañana será bajista, pero viendo como han terminado me inclino más por una apertura plana o ligeramente alcista.
> 
> Mañana deberíamos subir ya en serio o será fatal.



Si se puede escoger... entonces será fatal, sin duda. Las bolsas tienen un sapo entre los dientes y no se lo quieren tragar . No entiendo mucho, ni poco de bolsa, pero por lo que leo las empresas cotizadas valen varias veces, en la bolsa, que su valor real, en un entorno de consumo decreciente, restricciones de crédito y disminución de beneficios, creo que son malos tiempos para la lírica bursátil, en la bolsa sólo quedan tiburones, los pececillos han huído o se los han comido ya, como no se coman el fondo de pensiones de los jubilatas, no sé a quién van a engañar a estas alturas. En fín, veré el espectáculo de cómo unos tiburones se comen a otros.


----------



## Freeman (17 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Si mañana perforamos mínimos de hoy, da igual que sea a media sesión, al final o al principio, aunque sobre todo al cierre sería muy mala señal. Veo mucha debilidad en las bolsas en general y conservar los mínimos es fundamental.
> 
> El triple suelo del que se habla tiene mínimos crecientes y eso es buena señal. Antes también he dicho que la apertura de mañana será bajista, pero viendo como han terminado me inclino más por una apertura plana o ligeramente alcista.
> 
> *Mañana deberíamos subir ya en serio o será fatal.*



Define "fatal"

Otra cosa: ¿quieres decir que se debería de empezar a salir del hoyo? ¿que ya deberíamos haber tocado fondo?


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2008)

27 oct: 848,92
12 nov: 852,30
17 nov: 850,75

esto es creciente?



los after rebotillo


----------



## Kujire (17 Nov 2008)

Freeman dijo:


> Define "fatal"
> 
> Otra cosa: ¿quieres decir que se debería de empezar a salir del hoyo? ¿que ya deberíamos haber tocado fondo?



A riesgo de equivocarme... mientras Mulder termina de cenar...

Lo de Fatal es desde un punto de vista técnico, se rompería un "suelo" y habría que ver hasta dónde caemos, eso introduciría una nueva(s) variable(s) y habría que tirar muchas líneas y nuevas teorías.... y empezaríamos con días nuevamente locos de nuevo.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (17 Nov 2008)

Como está el patio..

 Un operador intentó suicidarse en plena rueda bursátil brasileña - Infobae.com 

Un operador intentó suicidarse en plena rueda bursátil brasileña


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Nov 2008)

una pregunta: las del g8 han caido, pero las de los paises "emergentes" tipo brasil y asi... que han hecho?


----------



## mcd (18 Nov 2008)

000001.SS: Summary for SSE Composite Index - Yahoo! Finance

http://finance.yahoo.com/intlindices?e=americas


los rusos parecido y cerrados cada dos por tres


----------



## Starkiller (18 Nov 2008)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Si se puede escoger... entonces será fatal, sin duda. Las bolsas tienen un sapo entre los dientes y no se lo quieren tragar . No entiendo mucho, ni poco de bolsa, pero por lo que leo las empresas cotizadas valen varias veces, en la bolsa, que su valor real, en un entorno de consumo decreciente, restricciones de crédito y disminución de beneficios, creo que son malos tiempos para la lírica bursátil, en la bolsa sólo quedan tiburones, los pececillos han huído o se los han comido ya, como no se coman el fondo de pensiones de los jubilatas, no sé a quién van a engañar a estas alturas. En fín, veré el espectáculo de cómo unos tiburones se comen a otros.



Es aun más divertido que eso.

Ahora mismo (Y cda vez más) en USA hay un exceso de masa monetaria intentando refugiarse en activos. Como no hay forma, los hedges los mueven como pueden, entre USA y Europa, haciendo que las bolsas esten cada vez mas raras.

En algún momento de los malabarismos con 7 platos, se escoñará alguno y vamos a ver auténticos efectos esperpénticos.

Permanezcan atentos a sus carteras, que aquí va a ser raro, pero en USA de traca.


----------



## Ajoporro (18 Nov 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Es aun más divertido que eso.
> 
> Ahora mismo (Y cda vez más) en USA hay un exceso de masa monetaria intentando refugiarse en activos. Como no hay forma, los hedges los mueven como pueden, entre USA y Europa, haciendo que las bolsas esten cada vez mas raras.
> 
> ...



Basicamente esa es la sensación que da, que no saben lo que hacer y no saben dónde van a poner el güevo, llevan el dinero de un lado pa otro sin dejarlo en ningún lado, porque no se fían de nadie, pero tanto cambio es aburrido y genera gastos, en algún momento deberán pararc y meter la pasta en sitio, crear alguna burbuja, pero.. ¿ queda algo que poder burbujear ?, después de la explosión inmobiliaria lo han intentado burbujeando las comodities, las energías renovables y no sé qué más, todo ha fracasado, sólo queda ver como se comen unos a otros, como en los inmortales, hasta que sólo quede uno.


----------



## Julito (18 Nov 2008)

Que ganas tengo de que el día se presente movidito!!!


----------



## Rocket (18 Nov 2008)

Quizás no hoy, ni mañana, ni esta semana, pero lo que es seguro es que en un entorno recesivo global, lo más normal es que la bolsa pierda los 8000.

La cuestión es el cuándo.


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2008)

Está claro que el día de hoy será movidito, sin ninguna duda, la cuestión es hacia donde. Yo apuesto por los largos de momento.


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2008)

Buenos días.

Vamos a ver como tira el santander del IBEX, hacia arriba un poquito.......


----------



## chameleon (18 Nov 2008)

que parado ha abierto. parece todo congelado...


----------



## dillei (18 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> que parado ha abierto. parece todo congelado...



El SAN empieza a hacer de las suyas


----------



## chameleon (18 Nov 2008)

tranquilos, no hay prisa en entrar, que el día es muy largo


----------



## dillei (18 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> tranquilos, no hay prisa en entrar, que el día es muy largo



uy! quien habla de entrar?

suicidios no gracias


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2008)

La cosa se está poniendo muy fea por momentos ya hemos pasado los mínimos del día tras cerrar el gap de apertura.

Ahora veremos que ocurre pero esto no pinta nada bien.


----------



## chameleon (18 Nov 2008)

dillei dijo:


> uy! quien habla de entrar?
> 
> suicidios no gracias



es que está tan barato todo ... 

ahi vamos señonres, perdemos más del 1%


----------



## dillei (18 Nov 2008)

Yo hay una cosa que siempre he tenido claro:

*En la bolsa no hay nada barato ni caro*

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Yo hay una cosa que siempre he tenido claro:
> 
> *En la bolsa no hay nada barato ni caro*
> 
> Saludos



Eso es totalmente cierto, hay que olvidarse de los precios relativos a la hora de entrar en cualquier valor. Nunca hay nada barato ni caro. Lo que ha caido un 50% puede bajar más y lo que ha subido un 50% puede seguir subiendo, no hay ningún límite ni anclas a las que aferrarse en la relatividad de los precios.


----------



## dillei (18 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> La cosa se está poniendo muy fea por momentos ya hemos pasado los mínimos del día tras cerrar el gap de apertura.
> 
> Ahora veremos que ocurre pero esto no pinta nada bien.



Creo que por fin vas a acertar


----------



## dillei (18 Nov 2008)

Caemos en barrenaaaaa :


----------



## Tupper (18 Nov 2008)

San 5.83€ ........


----------



## chameleon (18 Nov 2008)

bueeeeeeno, tienen razón .... 

pero no se distraigan, perdemos casi un 2%


----------



## Starkiller (18 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Está claro que el día de hoy será movidito, sin ninguna duda, la cuestión es hacia donde. Yo apuesto por los largos de momento.



¿Muy liado con los stops, Mulder? xD

Te ha tenido que saltar hasta el airbag del coche...


----------



## El río de la vida (18 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> tranquilos, no hay prisa en entrar, que el día es muy largo



¿Entrar en un escenario bajista para aprovechar rebotes y merendarse unas migajas pudiendo abrir cortos y ponerse las botas? Pues si que pinta que va a pasar Ud. días muy largos viendo la evolución de los valores...


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> ¿Muy liado con los stops, Mulder? xD
> 
> Te ha tenido que saltar hasta el airbag del coche...



El momento de entrar era si superaba los primeros máximos del día, eso no se ha producido, en vez de eso se ha cerrado el gap y se han superado mínimos del día.

Por eso no me ha costado nada cambiar de opinión, mis análisis pueden decir una cosa pero los hechos son irrefutables, en la bolsa hay que trabajar con flexibilidad mental a toda hora, como decía antes, no hay nada barato ni caro, simplemente tendencias.

Algunos queremos averiguar suelos o techos pero ese es un deporte de mucho riesgo.


----------



## Starkiller (18 Nov 2008)

Ya sabes que son coñas de buen rollo, sin auténtica malicia detrás.

No puedo evitar ser un total escéptico en cuanto a la funcionalidad del análisis técnico en estos tiempos que corren, pero no pasa de ahí la cosa.

De todas formas, el que se moja, se arriesga a un owned. mis previsiones en temas monetarios son a mas largo plazo, pero como me coma un owned, será mucho mas grande que los tuyos del día a dia xD.


----------



## Rocket (18 Nov 2008)

Ostras, Santander se hunde... : -3,78% 5,85 €


----------



## El río de la vida (18 Nov 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Ostras, Santander se hunde... : -3,78% 5,85 €



¿Alguien está pensando en abrir largos? Pues cúbranse con este: SGENSAN 5,59 P0309, por si las moscas.


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Ostras, Santander se hunde... : -3,78% 5,85 €



Yo le tengo calculado al Santander un 4.5 como precio objetivo, aunque no era precisamente para mañana, de todas formas en acciones aun no me fío del todo de mis análisis.


----------



## wsleone (18 Nov 2008)

Es curioso, 10 minutos antes de la apertura el BBV, Santander y Popular estaban tirando el Ibex para arriba, y cinco minutos después estos valores ya estaban en números rojos.

Ahora mismo el IBEX: 8.296 -2,38%


----------



## Jucari (18 Nov 2008)

Hoy es un buen dia para PORREAR!!!!!.....

-5%

En honor a MR. TONUEL.....


----------



## El río de la vida (18 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo le tengo calculado al Santander un 4.5 como precio objetivo, aunque no era precisamente para mañana, de todas formas en acciones aun no me fío del todo de mis análisis.



Error, es momento de comprar ahora mismo. Precio compra 5,80 - 5,82. Stop por debajo de 5,63 Riesto de -3% de looping para abajo. Se puede volver hasta los 6,30 (+9%). Compensa ahora, si me equivoco OWNED.


----------



## Pindik87 (18 Nov 2008)

Jo jo, nos tiramos por el abismo vamos que hay que buscar los 8000 puntos.


----------



## Pillao (18 Nov 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> No puedo evitar ser un *total escéptico* en cuanto a la funcionalidad del análisis técnico en estos tiempos que corren, pero no pasa de ahí la cosa.



El análisis técnico funciona magníficamente... Doy fe de ello.

Otra cosa es el intérprete...


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2008)

Hoy el santander se deba como mínimo otro -6%


----------



## Rocket (18 Nov 2008)

Ibex 35: 8271 -216 - 2,57%


----------



## El río de la vida (18 Nov 2008)

El río de la vida dijo:


> Error, es momento de comprar ahora mismo. Precio compra 5,80 - 5,82. Stop por debajo de 5,63 Riesto de -3% de looping para abajo. Se puede volver hasta los 6,30 (+9%). Compensa ahora, si me equivoco OWNED.



San ha perdido soporte importante 5,8 (ahora mismo 5,77). Veamos que hace cuando limpie los stops.


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> El análisis técnico funciona magníficamente... Doy fe de ello.
> 
> Otra cosa es el intérprete...



Desde luego hay fondos como el de Renaissance donde todo lo analizan matemáticos y físicos, es uno de los fondos que más dinero gana del mundo y no hay ningún economista a contribuir con fundamentales.

Existiendo esos fondos me parece mala idea decir que el análisis técnico no funciona.


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2008)

El río de la vida dijo:


> Error, es momento de comprar ahora mismo. Precio compra 5,80 - 5,82. Stop por debajo de 5,63 Riesto de -3% de looping para abajo. Se puede volver hasta los 6,30 (+9%). Compensa ahora, si me equivoco OWNED.



Bueno, ya dije que no era el objetivo para mañana, es a largo plazo, tal vez llegue a mediados de 2009.


----------



## chameleon (18 Nov 2008)

SAN cotiza a 5,77 en estos momentos


----------



## El río de la vida (18 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, ya dije que no era el objetivo para mañana, es a largo plazo, tal vez llegue a mediados de 2009.



Tal y como están las cosas hoy LARGO PLAZO SON DOS HORAS, a partir de ese horizonte temporal la imagen del mundo financiero se diluye en el horizonte.


----------



## Skizored (18 Nov 2008)

El río de la vida dijo:


> Tal y como están las cosas hoy LARGO PLAZO SON DOS HORAS, a partir de ese horizonte temporal la imagen del mundo financiero se diluye en el horizonte.




Mas que diluirse se aprecia algo parecido a esto:


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2008)

El punto negro de caída a los infiernos, ese donde no hay nada por debajo y bajaríamos libremente está en el 2291 del eurostoxx, estamos a menos de 30 puntos.


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2008)

Pues la barrida de stops con el santander ha sido apoteosica, será una estrategia oculta?


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Pues la barrida de stops con el santander ha sido apoteosica, será una estrategia oculta?



Oculta no sé, pero la estrategia se llama window dressing.


----------



## chameleon (18 Nov 2008)

creo que no va a haber ganancias con el SAN. ese dinero es para que el propio banco sobreviva sin que el estado intervenga. no van a dejar que la gente gane con las acciones, da igual cómo se llame la técnica. como mulder, voto por SAN a 4,5


----------



## Rocket (18 Nov 2008)

Cuidado con Santander...

ESTADÍSTICAS

Anterior 6,08€
Máximo sesión 6,02€
Mínimo sesión 5,72€
Máximo desde enero 13,76€
Mínimo desde enero 5,72€
Máximo 52 semanas 14,10€
Mínimo 52 semanas 5,72€
Capitalización (millones €) 36.708,72

RATIOS

Per 2008 (veces) 5,10
Per 2009 (veces) 4,67
BPA (€) 1,43
Rentabilidad dividendo (%) +10,07%
Último dividendo (€) 0,72 2008
EBITDA (millones €) 0,00
Precio objetivo (€) 14,70 €


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2008)

El dividendo del 2009 que dicen que será de 0,70€ por acción creo haber leído por ahí, lo pueden mantener al 100% o va en proporción al valor de la acción (media del 2008) ?


----------



## tonuel (18 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Me parece que de estos vamos a ver unos cuantos...






*TOMA MORENO... *



Saludos


----------



## Starkiller (18 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Desde luego hay fondos como el de Renaissance donde todo lo analizan matemáticos y físicos, es uno de los fondos que más dinero gana del mundo y no hay ningún economista a contribuir con fundamentales.
> 
> Existiendo esos fondos me parece mala idea decir que el análisis técnico no funciona.



No me refiero en general, sino al momento actual. En el que esos fondos estan, precisamente, utilizando esas herramientas para manipular los mercados y cazar incautos.

Esa es la base de lo que digo. Evidentemente, en una actividad económica más estandar, funciona estupendamente; nadie pone eso en duda.


----------



## wolf45 (18 Nov 2008)

buenos dias:

lo que mejor cuadra con lo que esta pasando, ya se ha dicho, es una voladura controlada, asi, los de siempre, salvaran sus valores, y los pichones perderan hasta la camisa, pero los datos apuntan a un derrrumbe del IBEX, hasta estabilizar en un nivel comodo y factible por alla los 5000/6000.

Esto es una opinion, basada en apreciaciones de hechos,,,, Poner fechas????


fechas no, cuando, sencillamente los que manejan el cotarro hayan salvado lo posible, a costa de los pichones.

El SAN va para abajo,,, No era tan fuerte y tan liquido????


----------



## Jucari (18 Nov 2008)

Carpatos dixit...


No confirma la estrella del amanecer en la siguiente vela, aunque la figura parecía clara y cuidado ahora si perdiera mínimos, tras una estrella perder los mínimos de la figura rápidamente, lo cual pasa pocas veces es muy bajista.


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Nov 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> buenos dias:
> 
> lo que mejor cuadra con lo que esta pasando, ya se ha dicho, es una voladura controlada, asi, los de siempre, salvaran sus valores, y los pichones perderan hasta la camisa, pero los datos apuntan a un derrrumbe del IBEX, hasta estabilizar en un nivel comodo y factible por alla los 5000/6000.
> 
> ...




yo en su dia dije que serian bajadas progresivas y para cuando nos demos cuenta, habra bajado 2/3 partes.... que es lo que pasa o no?


por cierto que acaban de decir que el maximo intradia de 8500 no es valido porque se ha colapsado el sistema interbursatil y no cotizaban valores como iberdorla o repsol


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2008)

Acabo de ver una señal inequívoca de cambio de tendencia y esta si es la definitiva, esta señal nunca me ha fallado. Hay que estar al quite que en cualquier momento nos vamos hacia arriba, aunque creo que ocurrirá cuando arranquen los americanos y hasta ese momento iremos en lateral.

Aunque la señal hay que confirmarla.


----------



## Hagen (18 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Acabo de ver una señal inequívoca de cambio de tendencia y esta si es la definitiva, esta señal nunca me ha fallado. Hay que estar al quite que en cualquier momento nos vamos hacia arriba, aunque creo que ocurrirá cuando arranquen los americanos y hasta ese momento iremos en lateral.
> 
> Aunque la señal hay que confirmarla.



Ayer ya se vio, en el SP 500.

Recordar que todo el munod tiene las pistolas cargadas en el 820-830 para entrar pero si lo sabemos todos, el rebote sera antes y ese nivel ya se ha tocado.

Esto ha sido la pantomima, y con cualqueir dato que se espere en los planes de ayudas al sertor del motor sera la excusa.

Salu2:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2008)

Sector bancario europeo...

*BNP 38,95 -9,46%
FORTIS 0,70 -9,09%
BCA. INTESA 2,22 -8,19%
ING 6,76 -7,65%
SOCIETE GENERALE 35,21 -6,11%
CRÉDIT AGRICOLE 8,25 -5,71%
UNICREDITO ITALIANO 1,75 -5,20%
SANTANDER 5,82 -4,28%
DEUTSCHE BANK 23,83 -2,73%
BBVA 7,78 -2,14%
*

BSCH casi es la me menos... :o

Saludos...


----------



## Mancini (18 Nov 2008)

Alguien recuerda a como estaban aquellos "bonos convertibles" del SAN de hace unos meses?


----------



## ronald29780 (18 Nov 2008)

Hoy veo un poco menos factible, que alcanzasemos los 17.000 puntos en el IBEX al final del año.

Pero mucho más que mañana...

PD:

Yo tambien creo en el 4,50 €/ SAN.

Mantengamos los cortos...


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2008)

Vamos a ver la remontada del santander de aquí a final de semana, me juego un mega-owned.


----------



## tonuel (18 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Vamos a ver la remontada del santander de aquí a final de semana, me juego un mega-owned.



Nelson te quiere decir algo... 









Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2008)

Se aprox un rebote.... se huele.....


----------



## fuenla (18 Nov 2008)

Nada, nada, facil cierra hoy en los 26.500 puntos...jojojo


----------



## chameleon (18 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Se aprox un rebote.... se huele.....



eso iba a decir, huele a subida, el eur no pierde tanto y el crudo casi plano

a ver que pasa cuando abra WS


----------



## Kujire (18 Nov 2008)

GDay!

iba a ser mala.... pero que muy mala... y me he cortado: los futuros US están a la baja 162 points....


----------



## chameleon (18 Nov 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> GDay!
> 
> iba a ser mala.... pero que muy mala... y me he cortado: los futuros US están a la baja 162 points....



futuros del dow en positivo


----------



## ako (18 Nov 2008)

podeis dar un enlace donde se vean los futuros del dow, y S&p más o menos en tiempo real.
Obrigado.


----------



## chameleon (18 Nov 2008)

IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..

ahi tienes el dow, ibex, crudo, dax ...


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2008)

Todo parece indicar que tenemos un rebote en marcha, pero falta aun por pasar las primeras resistencias, que en el Stoxx son el gap de apertura y los máximos del día.

Tras pasar estas dos cotas podremos decir de verdad que tenemos un rebote en marcha, sobre todo si se pasan con volumen.


----------



## Ajoporro (18 Nov 2008)

Pero coño, Mulder, que son molinos, que no son gigantes, no te obsesiones que se te va la pinza.... questo va pabajo, joer.


----------



## Scaramouche_II (18 Nov 2008)

mulder = haw haw?


----------



## Hagen (18 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Todo parece indicar que tenemos un rebote en marcha, pero falta aun por pasar las primeras resistencias, que en el Stoxx son el gap de apertura y los máximos del día.
> 
> Tras pasar estas dos cotas podremos decir de verdad que tenemos un rebote en marcha, sobre todo si se pasan con volumen.



Mulder to lo que pides.........jejejeje, estoy contigo vamos para arriba.

Pero solo es un rebote


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2008)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Pero coño, Mulder, que son molinos, que no son gigantes, no te obsesiones que se te va la pinza.... questo va pabajo, joer.



1.- Esta mañana he visto una señal de cambio de tendencia bastante poderosa.
2.- Ya se ha pasado el gap de apertura al alza.
3.- En el Stoxx estamos a menos de 10 puntos del máximo del día, cuando en mínimos había una diferencia de 63.

Yo creo que esta vez va muy en serio, incluso Cárpatos parece optimista ahora mismo y habla de que la apertura de esta mañana ha sido una trampa bajista.


----------



## tonuel (18 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que esta vez va muy en serio, incluso Cárpatos parece optimista ahora mismo y habla de que la apertura de esta mañana ha sido una trampa bajista.



Lo importante es que el Ibex está en rojo y que el SAN cae un 4,93%... 


La culpa es de Repsol y la noticia de derechos de exploración en Canadá...



Saludos


----------



## Hermenauta (18 Nov 2008)

Este hilo cada vez es mas surrealista, creo que durante los proximos dias, semanas y meses el vocablo mas utilizado por todos los usuarios del mismo, a excepcion de analistas y expertos inversores varios, sera "OWNED".


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2008)

El santander .... "ahora es el momento" ........ lo veremos hoy subir?


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2008)

Noten que aun no digo que esto sea un rebote sino que tiene muchos números para serlo. Ahora veremos si se confirma, que será cuando se atraviesen esas cotas que he puesto antes, los máximos del día aun no se han superado aunque hayamos estado cerca, ahora volvemos a bajar.


----------



## Hagen (18 Nov 2008)

SIEMPRE NEGATIFVOOOOO, NUNCA POSITIFVOOOO, que nos vamos para arriba


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2008)

Por lo que vemos el santander y otros no dejarán al ibex en verde.


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2008)

Pues ya hemos superado los máximos del día en el Stoxx con claridad, ahora si me creo de verdad que esto es un rebote con todas las de la ley.

Cuando me refiero a rebote quiero decir una tendencia que puede durar una semana, tal vez más, pero como mínimo una semana y esto no quiere decir que tras una semana al alza volvamos a bajar, simplemente apunto una subida a corto/medio plazo.


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2008)

Ya tenemos verde muy clarito IBEX35


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2008)

Este viernes pasado les hablé de los ciclos lunares, parece que alguien del NY Times leyó mi post y decidió redactar un artículo 

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/11/19/business/yourmoney/19strat.html?_r=2&ref=business&oref=slogin

edito: pues creo que no me leyó porque la fecha del artículo es de hace un año


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Nov 2008)

si, es un rebote con todas las de la ley! ...uf


una pregunta: si el dow se diese la vuelta en 8600, que dirias qué es?


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Nov 2008)

otra pregunta:

una presunta quiebra de un grande de los coches... ejem, como afectaria?


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2008)

El DJ tiene la caldera a toda potencia, +1,23%


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> si, es un rebote con todas las de la ley! ...uf
> 
> una pregunta: si el dow se diese la vuelta en 8600, que dirias qué es?



Aunque no sigo mucho al Dow, acabo de mirar el gráfico y en 8600 no hay NADA, es decir, ni soportes ni resistencias ni nada de nada, el precio siempre pasa por ese nivel sin pararse ni detenerse lo más mínimo.

¿porque crees que podría pararse ahí?


----------



## Misterio (18 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> otra pregunta:
> 
> una presunta quiebra de un grande de los coches... ejem, como afectaria?



Eso ahora da igual lo que importa es que ha salido la luna, de hecho esta mañana en la oficina había algún cliente comprando acciones porque anoche vio un hombre lobo.

El petardazo sigue su curso.


----------



## Rocket (18 Nov 2008)

Afortunadamente siempre nos quedara SACYR...

-4,96% 6,71€

Dale Tonuel!


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Nov 2008)

coño! y el PIB de goldman!


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2008)

Sacyr se tiene que hundir un poquito más, despues de todo el bulo que se formó la semana pasada.


----------



## Hagen (18 Nov 2008)

Yo me he puesto corto con el Real Madrid, la tendencia es bajista, y podria llegar a soportes del quinto puesto, ya que hay una fuerte volumen de equipos como el Atletico de madrid, que no gana 2 partidos seguidos.


----------



## Ajoporro (18 Nov 2008)

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
Lo sentimos, no hay mercados disponibles. 

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 8486 8494 17:01 -1 
Wall Street 8358 8362 17:01 80 
Alemania 30 4563.0 4565.0 17:01 20.0 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 12642.3 12644.3 17:01 -6.9 
Crudo Brent 5357 5367 17:01 -76 
Plata contado (5000 oz) 939.75 944.75 17:01 12.75 
Oro al contado 736.60 737.10 17:01 -1.25 
Euro STOKK 50 2376.5 2378.5 17:01 7.0 


No sé, no sé ..... voy a ver si saco mi maquinita de hacer la bonoloto pa saber si el Ibex sube o baja ...


----------



## xavicl (18 Nov 2008)

Pues yo no veo un rebote de una semana por ningun lado, veo un retroceso como muchos los que va a hacer.


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2008)

Las ventas van a dejar al ibex en rojo.


----------



## Jucari (18 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Yo me he puesto corto con el Real Madrid, la tendencia es bajista, y podria llegar a soportes del quinto puesto, ya que hay una fuerte volumen de equipos como el Atletico de madrid, que no gana 2 partidos seguidos.



Pues yo voy a largo ya que el Barça tiene pinta de unos beneficios de la ostia en 2009!!!!


----------



## chameleon (18 Nov 2008)

vaya mierda de rebote


----------



## TIPOA (18 Nov 2008)

yo tampoco veo nada, es mas, una subida sin noticias, ni fundamentos....creo que cerramos en rojo


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Nov 2008)

¿Quizas, no lo se, ha sido un ... ?







_Nota; Para más info sobre las cartas http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/86533-cartas-de-magic-de-burbuja-info.html_


----------



## Kujire (18 Nov 2008)

Paulson & Bernanke están quedando con el culo al aire ... Nasdaq en negativo, esto se puede venir abajo en menos que cae el gatito de Alvin


----------



## Hagen (18 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Sacyr se tiene que hundir un poquito más, despues de todo el bulo que se formó la semana pasada.



A mi SACYR no la veo, y las de su sector no estan mejor FCC y Ferrovial....

cuidadin, cuidadin


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2008)

Jajaja no había leído nunca el hilo ese de las cartas de magic, aunque nunca he jugado a esas cosas.

Aquí hay gente muy pirada.


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2008)

Y ahora volviendo al tema del hilo, el Stoxx ha hecho máximo en 2403, de ahí se ha vuelto hasta los alrededores del 2374 que era el primer soporte serio que había, de ahí ha vuelto a rebotar hacia arriba.

Si vuelve a superar máximos yo creo que ya no quedaría ningún margen para la duda.


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2008)

San terminará por encima de 6,00€ .................... the blackcat strikes again!


----------



## Dolmen (18 Nov 2008)

*Gráficos S&P 500 Dos opciones*

FORO DE KOSTAROF ::.: Dos Opciones para el Sp 500, opiniones por favor


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2008)

Pues ahí lo tenemos, el Stoxx ha vuelto a superar máximos, y esta vez con las bolsas europeas ya cerradas lo cual tiene más mérito.

Cárpatos acaba de estrenar una tendencia de super-corto plazo a su panel y la da como alcista.


----------



## xavicl (18 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ahí lo tenemos, el Stoxx ha vuelto a superar máximos, y esta vez con las bolsas europeas ya cerradas lo cual tiene más mérito.
> 
> Cárpatos acaba de estrenar una tendencia de super-corto plazo a su panel y la da como alcista.



Pero si microtendencias alcistas han habido ultimamente y las habrá! Aun juegas a buscar rebotes y minirebotes?


----------



## El río de la vida (18 Nov 2008)

El río de la vida dijo:


> Error, es momento de comprar ahora mismo. Precio compra 5,80 - 5,82. Stop por debajo de 5,63 Riesto de -3% de looping para abajo. Se puede volver hasta los 6,30 (+9%). Compensa ahora, si me equivoco OWNED.



Se limpiaron los stops hasta el 5,69 y cerramos por encima del soporte del 5,8 (a 6,01 = artistas estos cuidadores).

En otro contexto podríamos haber dejado abiertas las posiciones, hoy no dejo abierto ni la ventana para airear.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2008)

Tantos comentarios y nadie pone el cierre? :

IBEX 35 +0,38% 8530,8

BSCH -1,15% 6,01€
BANKINTER -4,71%

SOCIETE GENERALE -5,69%
BNP PARIBAS -5,13%
CREDITE AGRICOLE -4,46% 
FORTIS -7,79%
ING GROUP -2,66%

Mal día para la banca... 

Saludos...

Por cierto, para los que se mantengan atentos hasta las 22:00h, les recordamos que el S&P500 tiene un triple suelo, ahora mismo gana +1,49% y se coloca en los 863, pero ya saben que últimamente en 2 minutos cambia todo, permanezcan atentos puesto que perder el suelo de 850, sería muy peligroso...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2008)

dos dias de caida para el SAN

¿¿especulación (por la emisión de acciones) o caida real??


----------



## chameleon (18 Nov 2008)

dow en negativo

este rebote es más falso que los ojos de espinete 

abismoooooooooooooo


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> dow en negativo
> 
> este rebote es más falso que los ojos de espinete
> 
> abismoooooooooooooo



Aunque no se ha visto demasiado volumen tampoco creo que nos vayamos al abismo desde aquí arriba, lo de ayer si que tenía peligro, aunque con la volatilidad que hay nos podemos plantar en el mismo lugar en menos que canta un gallo.

Yo no daría este rebote por terminado hasta que se perforen los mínimos de hoy, en el Stoxx en 2307, en el S&P en 829.25


----------



## chameleon (18 Nov 2008)

mulder, estamos solos en el hilo...
dejémonos de soportes y vamos a buscar unas churris, diecisieteañeras cachondas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Aunque no se ha visto demasiado volumen tampoco creo que nos vayamos al abismo desde aquí arriba, lo de ayer si que tenía peligro, aunque con la volatilidad que hay nos podemos plantar en el mismo lugar en menos que canta un gallo.
> 
> Yo no daría este rebote por terminado hasta que se perforen los mínimos de hoy, en el Stoxx en 2307, en el S&P en 829.25



En el S&P el mínimo de hoy es 839,82 : de donde sacas el 829,25? Te refieres al futuro del S&P?

Saludos... y por cierto donde era lo de las diecisieteañeras?


----------



## Hagen (18 Nov 2008)

que pensais que va a ser la subida de la misma manera que la de la semana pasada, 5% que luego no fue a nada.

Este sera mas lento, hay que engañar, al final de la sesion subiremos un poco, para que se animen los japos y los europeos, y mañana a seguir subiendo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2008)

Probamos por segunda vez el soporte 840...
A ver esta vez...

837 y bajando...
Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> mulder, estamos solos en el hilo...
> dejémonos de soportes y vamos a buscar unas churris, diecisieteañeras cachondas



Juasss, los yogurines ya no me van, prefiero las de veintitantos que ya están iniciadas y tienen más maestría con el manejo de la palanca.

El caso es que ya ni eso, que uno está casado


----------



## sicran (18 Nov 2008)

Parece que el Dow quiere irse pabajo.

Dow	-99.01	-1.20%	8,174.57
NASDAQ	-38.30	-2.58%	1,443.75
S&P	-16.33	-1.92%	834.42


----------



## Kujire (18 Nov 2008)

*muy OFF TOPIC*



Mulder dijo:


> Juasss, los yogurines ya no me van, prefiero las de veintitantos que ya están iniciadas y tienen más maestría con el manejo de la palanca.
> 
> El caso es que ya ni eso, que uno está casado


----------



## Stuyvesant (18 Nov 2008)

¿hoy es martes, no? sí, es Martes. Y Mulder y la Ibexpandi quieren irse de 17 añeras y 20 añeras.... cualo, perdón, ¿qué os hace pensar que la bolsa se va al carajo y que día empiezan los pillajes y las violaciones? Hay algún análisis técnico, o me voy a Cárpatos directamente antes de que haga las maletas... :


----------



## Hagen (18 Nov 2008)

Kujire dijo:


>



No os hagais ilusiones con estas tipas, son lesbianas, mirad la foto y comprobareis que la morena en la pierna derecha lleva una cinta, que curiosamente es del ribete del bikini de peliteñida/casirubia.


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2008)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> ¿hoy es martes, no? sí, es Martes. Y Mulder y la Ibexpandi quieren irse de 17 añeras y 20 añeras.... cualo, perdón, ¿qué os hace pensar que la bolsa se va al carajo y que día empiezan los pillajes y las violaciones? Hay algún análisis técnico, o me voy a Cárpatos directamente antes de que haga las maletas... :



A algunos leer este hilo les provoca fuertes embrollos mentales, aunque no me extraña, seguir la bolsa sobre todo últimamente, es un deporte intensivo muy duro en el que corres el riesgo de sufrir un derrame cerebral.

Para eso eran las gachís! no evitan los derrames, pero si los cerebrales


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> *Pues ahí lo tenemos, el Stoxx ha vuelto a superar máximos, y esta vez con las bolsas europeas ya cerradas lo cual tiene más mérito.
> 
> Cárpatos acaba de estrenar una tendencia de super-corto plazo a su panel y la da como alcista*.



Lo siento Mulder, Cárpatos la acaba de degradar...

"...Tendencia a supercorto pasa a bajista."

Y mira lo que dice del Stoxx

"...como recordarán *perdió la directriz alcista de la que hablábamos antes y la bajada ha sido profunda*, forzando a más de uno, como servidor, sin ir más lejos a cerrar con mucha pena las posiciones alcistas y pasar a bajista. *Ahora tenemos una directriz bajista clara*. En la caída se ha parado como pueden ver igualmente en el entorno del retroceso de Fibonacci del 61,8% de la subida anterior. La situación sigue siendo confusa, y el mercado está dificílisimo, hay que trabajar con gráficos a supercorto y cambiar constantemente de dirección si uno quiere perder"

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo siento Mulder, Cárpatos la acaba de degradar...
> 
> "...Tendencia a supercorto pasa a bajista."
> 
> ...



El Stoxx acaba de rebotar en el sitio donde está el gap de mañana, antes de las 17:30 no había en ese lugar ningún soporte ni resistencia, mañana abriremos al alza seguramente, así que según como de lejos estemos del nivel del gap podríamos olvidarnos del proceso cuasi-obligatorio de cerrarlo.

Todo dependerá de como cerremos, yo sigo convencido de que este es el rebote definitivo de la semana.

edito: Me apostaría algo a que el Stoxx acaba hoy muy cerca del 2390.


----------



## Hagen (18 Nov 2008)

Nos vamos a ver el soporte de los 830 del SP, si acabamos por debajo del 820...... va a estar la cosa movidita


----------



## xavicl (18 Nov 2008)

Joer mulder, no te cansas? otro owned


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2008)

A 70 minutos del cierre...

S&P500 -2,77% 827,18puntos:

Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (18 Nov 2008)

estamos en las manos de dios...... In god we trust


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2008)

Es curioso, el S&P perfora mínimos y el Stoxx aun no los ha pasado. No se puede negar que últimamente los leoncios del S&P revientan figuras técnicas a diestro y siniestro.

Auguro una última hora del día de infarto, como es costumbre en estos tiempos.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (18 Nov 2008)

Joer, me fuí hace nada y cuando vuelvo como se ha acelerado el tema...







Me voy por las palomitas para la hora final ( a ver si lo es de verdad  )


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Nov 2008)

ayer dijimos 817....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2008)

Yo me inclino por una mega-remontada... 

A ver si me cae el owned... 

Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (18 Nov 2008)

ha aparecido la mano y para arribaaaaaaa


----------



## Misterio (18 Nov 2008)

Bueno ya sabéis que USA realmente empieza a cotizar a las 9:30 y termina a las 10 .


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> ha aparecido la mano y para arribaaaaaaa



Ya estamos casi en positivo, pero quedan 47 minutos, y eso últimamente es muchísimo.... 

Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (18 Nov 2008)

el dow en positivo, como mola esto...........!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chameleon (18 Nov 2008)

mentirosillo.... si estamos a -60 puntillos


----------



## Misterio (18 Nov 2008)

Bueno ahora empieza el baile, podemos terminar en +5%, -5% o X elevado a la -2 y todo ello en media hora.


----------



## Misterio (18 Nov 2008)

Citi -10%
GM -12%

Pase lo que pase la tendencia de algunos valores esta muy clara.


----------



## chameleon (18 Nov 2008)

que cachondeo, ya estamos en +60 

update: +80, no perdón ... +25 ... vaya... +5


----------



## Hagen (18 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> mentirosillo.... si estamos a -60 puntillos



mienteme pinocho, mienteme pinocho!!!!!!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Nov 2008)

un cuarto suelo?


----------



## Hagen (18 Nov 2008)

iros adorando al dios Mulder.................
Euro STOKK 50 2381.5 2383.5 

A puntito de lo predicho por el mesias 2390


----------



## chameleon (18 Nov 2008)

llevo un mareo....


----------



## Hagen (18 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> que pensais que va a ser la subida de la misma manera que la de la semana pasada, 5% que luego no fue a nada.
> 
> Este sera mas lento, hay que engañar, al final de la sesion subiremos un poco, para que se animen los japos y los europeos, y mañana a seguir subiendo.



Atencion, mini-punto y punto para los rebotistas............


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> iros adorando al dios Mulder.................
> Euro STOKK 50 2381.5 2383.5
> 
> A puntito de lo predicho por el mesias 2390



In Mulder we trust 
Parece que no me voy a llevar el owned... remontada made in usa, de -3% a +2%..

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (18 Nov 2008)

Subidas del 0% al 1%... estos rebotistas se conforman con cualquier cosa... 



Saludos


----------



## Jucari (18 Nov 2008)

Mulder.....hoy toca premio.....

Ver archivo adjunto 5844


A tu salud...


----------



## Misterio (18 Nov 2008)

Esperar que lo estan aparcando para que quede al 0.0%.


----------



## Misterio (18 Nov 2008)

Bueno finalmente el S&P un 1%, yo ya solo veo la última media hora porque ya es aburrido seguir una sesión donde sabes que todo lo que estas viendo no vale para nada.


Por otra parte Citi rebote de -6%, GM rebote de -8%.


----------



## un marronazo (18 Nov 2008)

yo flipo lo que haa subido en los 2 ultimos minutos cuantos billetes han metido en ese tiempo?


----------



## elchema (18 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> iros adorando al dios Mulder.................
> Euro STOKK 50 2381.5 2383.5
> 
> A puntito de lo predicho por el mesias 2390




Multinick de Mulder al habla....

...de canteo vamos

siempre positifos!!


----------



## Hagen (18 Nov 2008)

Señores, uno que se las pira, que cada mi novia me dice que cada estoy mas ausente, con el portatil en el salon poniendo caras a cada minuto que el SP se desploma, remonta......

.......... menos mal que cada finde lo vivo igual con el Atleti.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2008)

elchema dijo:


> Multinick de Mulder al habla....
> 
> ...de canteo vamos
> 
> siempre positifos!!



*EUROSTOXX 2393,5 2395,5 *

Al caesar lo que es del caesar 

Saludos...


----------



## elchema (18 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *EUROSTOXX 2393,5 2395,5 *
> 
> Al caesar lo que es del caesar
> 
> Saludos...



sí sí al caesar lo que quieras, pero claro, a base de decir todos los días q sube algun dia acertará claro

pero lleva una ristra de owneds pa fliparlo

y sobre todo, el hagen le huele demasiado el culo a nuestro mulder...no crees? sospechoso


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2008)

elchema dijo:


> sí sí al caesar lo que quieras, pero claro, a base de decir todos los días q sube algun dia acertará claro
> 
> pero lleva una ristra de owneds pa fliparlo
> 
> y sobre todo, el hagen le huele demasiado el culo a nuestro mulder...no crees? sospechoso



Joder, con la de owneds que lleva déjale que disfrute este, además lo de hoy lo ha clavado... Lo de Hagen, no tengo ni idea, no me había fijado :

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Nov 2008)

este rebote no vale para nada, se queda en el limite superior del canal bajista a corto

http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^GSPC#symbol=^GSPC;range=5d


----------



## chameleon (18 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> este rebote no vale para nada, se queda en el limite superior del canal bajista a corto
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^GSPC#symbol=^GSPC;range=5d



si lo que tenemos es el suelo de la bolsa, entre 820 y 1000, la pinta que tiene es de un rebote, vale que a corto hay que llegar a 820, pero luego hasta 1000 hay mucho trecho


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Nov 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0ScxvHCxh6A&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0ScxvHCxh6A&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PPKq_4X_6p4&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PPKq_4X_6p4&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2008)

*MERVAL ARGENTINA -4,47%
BOVESPA BRASIL -4,54%
IPC MÉXICO -2,69%*

pd: Y pensar que tengo la hipoteca con los gañanes del anuncio de arriba... :o

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2008)

A los buenos días.

Como les dije ayer hoy hemos abierto con gap al alza.

Creo que hoy vamos a ver una fuerte tendencia alcista, aunque es posible que no se manifieste como tal en la primera hora del día, hoy volveremos a encontrarnos con la resistencia del 2434 y es muy posible que consigamos pasarla, con algo de trabajo pero que la pasemos finalmente.

El objetivo que no creo que atravesemos hoy al acabar el día es la cota del 2546, pero es muy posible que la toquemos y que nos quedemos cerca de ella.

Todo esto, evidentemente para el Stoxx, ahora veremos como se desarrolla el día.

PD: ayer tras acertar más de una hora antes con la dirección del mercado y el punto concreto de parada alguien sugirió que uso multinicks para echarme flores, pensar que tras tal acierto necesito autobombo solo puede caber en una mente que debió pasar una infancia muy traumática.


----------



## Hagen (19 Nov 2008)

Se supone que soy el "doble", pero vamos hay cosas que coincido con Mulder y otras no.

Creo que estamos en un rebote, pero que la tendencia es bajista, y que la proxima que nos acerquemos a los 820 del SP vamos a traspasar el soporte.

Ayer creo que solo eramos tres los que pensabamos en un rebote, creo que era Mulder, Don Pepito y yo.

Si tuviera que pensar que todos los bajistas sois la unica persona.......

Creo que a Mulder ya le habeis dado owned dia si y dia tambien, asi que como bien comenta, ya tiene su personalidad propia como para desdoblarsela.

Para mi el SP esta amañanado, y utilizando simulaciones de montecarlo y teoria de juegos me dan cosas que comparto o no con muchos/pocos de vosotros.

Para mi Mulder tiene mas moral que el alcoyano, al hacer prediciones con timing por que es complicado precedir el futuro, pero mas ponerle fecha.

Un saludo


----------



## dillei (19 Nov 2008)

Creo que deberíamos crear un hilo de adivinos para todas estas predicciones y sandeces que casi nunca aciertan.


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> este rebote no vale para nada, se queda en el limite superior del canal bajista a corto
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^GSPC#symbol=^GSPC;range=5d



veis, futuros usa caen 1,5%, de momento...
que alguien ponga el grafico de 5 dias del S&P, que no me va


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

por cierto un banco a recortado la calificacion de otro banco un 45%.....


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> veis, futuros usa caen 1,5%, de momento...
> que alguien ponga el grafico de 5 dias del S&P, que no me va



Quotes for ^GSPC - Yahoo! Finance

edito: según esa página el S&P ahora mismo gana +0.98%
vuelvo a editar: es cierto que el futuro del S&P está en negativo, esa cotización es de ayer.


----------



## dillei (19 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Quotes for ^GSPC - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> edito: según esa página el S&P ahora mismo gana +0.98%
> vuelvo a editar: es cierto que el futuro del S&P está en negativo, esa cotización es de ayer.



Veremos a ver como se manifiesta tu "fuerte tendencia alcista"


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Veremos a ver como se manifiesta tu "fuerte tendencia alcista"



También dije que en los primeros momentos no íbamos a subir.


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

Como hoy en el ultimo acto de pedigüeños, no den PASTA con mayusculas a las 3 automakers.... agur ta jan iogur


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por cierto un banco a recortado la calificacion de otro banco un 45%.....



ING le ha bajado a BBVA, no? de 16 y pico a 8 y poco creo... :

Edito: http://www.eleconomista.es/flash/no...recio-objetivo-de-BBVA-de-161-a-88-euros.html 
Al final era de 16,1 a 8,8...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2008)

*El sector bancario en Europa...*

Vaya dias lleva BNP, Societe Generale y ING...

*BNP PARIBAS 38,48 -5,72%
ING GROEP 6,72 -5,68%
SOCIETE GENERALE 33,90 -4,14%
DEUTSCHE BANK 22,66 -3,33%
INTESA SANPAOLO 2,20 -3,30%
FORTIS 0,70 -2,11%
UNICREDITO ITALIAN 1,75 -1,85%
SANTANDER 5,92 -1,5%
CREDIT AGRICOLE 8,27 -1,14%*

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> ING le ha bajado a BBVA, no? de 16 y pico a 8 y poco creo... :



xasto... se dan entre ellos? 8,8 ademas que es una resistencia de la oxtia, para asegurarse enterrarle o qué?


futures siguen bajando... mas


el SAN se deja ahora mismo u 25% desde que dijo.... AMPLIO EL NEGOCIO


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2008)

*Santander vuelve a la carga 5,82€ -3,1%
ING 6,65 -6,9%
BBVA 7,71 -2,3%*

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

ibex baja su primer punto, la mitad que londres

dato: hypo real state baja un 91% en el año


----------



## tonuel (19 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *Santander vuelve a la carga 5,82€ -3,1%
> ING 6,67 -6,4%
> BBVA 7,71 -2,3%*
> 
> Saludos...






*Sigan tocando...* 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2008)

HSBC baja el precio objetivo de Repsol de 20 a 16, un 20% de ná... :

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2008)

Si el Stoxx pasa a la baja el 2351 sería muy mala señal, sobre todo si es con volumen.

Estén atentos los buitres del hilo


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

de buitres nada... yo tengo una apuesta en otro hilo a que vemos minimos esta semana en las bolsas y 2 quiebras gordas... con el reverendo... y me he apostado un desayuno... y no uno de moroteo... uno de bar de 3 euros, que pastón


----------



## wsleone (19 Nov 2008)

10:18

Santander -5,32 (5,69€) Tonuel el Owned


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2008)

wsleone dijo:


> 10:18
> 
> Santander -5,32 (5,69€) Tonuel el Owned



Eso es de ayer, no?
Hoy lo mínimo que ha tocado son los 5,82€ que yo sepa... :

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4rMOtLqTzfg&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4rMOtLqTzfg&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## wsleone (19 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Eso es de ayer, no?
> Hoy lo mínimo que ha tocado son los 5,82€ que yo sepa... :
> 
> Saludos...



no, es bolsa en tiempo real, ahora mismo -5,16% a 5,70€


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2008)

Pues ya está, pasado el 2351 y con volumen, ahora veremos que ocurre, me temo lo peor para hoy en este momento.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2008)

wsleone dijo:


> no, es bolsa en tiempo real, ahora mismo -5,16% a 5,70€



Jodó, pues si que hay decalaje con eleconomista.es, cuando has dicho lo del 5,69€ a mi me marcaba 5,82€, ahora 5,79€... :

Gracias y un saludo...

Edito para llamar a Tonuel, *ING -8,55%*, se nos va por el barranquillo....


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

SAN 5,65 minimos de hoy


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

de hoy y de mucho tiempo vamos... ya solo le queda un 13% para los 5


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> SAN 5,65 minimos de hoy



oyeme, tres caidas seguidas

¿como veis esto?, ¿especulación para la proxima titulacion o es real?


----------



## chameleon (19 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> de buitres nada... yo tengo una apuesta en otro hilo a que vemos minimos esta semana en las bolsas y 2 quiebras gordas... con el reverendo... y me he apostado un desayuno... y no uno de moroteo... uno de bar de 3 euros, que pastón



A ver porque eso puede pasar, los republicanos han dicho que no ayudarán al sector del automóvil, y aunque obama ha dicho que sí lo hará, le quedan dos meses para llegar. GM ha lanzado hoy un aviso de que si no le ayudan podría estar en quiebra en cuestión de días :

La quiebra de GM es lo que le hace falta a la bolsa para perforar los mínimos, mucho ojito. si la bolsa está alcista, subirá poquito a poquito (hay mucho miedo), si al final ocurre la tragedia nos vamos un 20% abajo


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

claro que puede pasar, pero TREMON es uno que ha caido...
hasta que abra usa, una bajadita así del 1% le da emocion...


----------



## wsleone (19 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Jodó, pues si que hay decalaje con eleconomista.es, cuando has dicho lo del 5,69€ a mi me marcaba 5,82€, ahora 5,79€... :
> 
> Gracias y un saludo...
> 
> Edito para llamar a Tonuel, *ING -8,55%*, se nos va por el barranquillo....



Yo estoy con el broker de Bankinter y no he comparado con otros operadores, pero creo que va muy cerca del tiempo real. Por cierto Santander -6,16 (5,64€) ahora mismo


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2008)

Volver a pasar el 2351 del Stoxx significaría que nos vamos a los infiernos, pasar el 2384 a los cielos, mientras tanto el Stoxx está haciendo piruetas por el 2360.

Un día interesante.

Edito: donde dije 2384 quise decir 2388.


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

5,62... caida libre tonuel majete... prepara uno del 10% para la banca europea


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2008)

wsleone dijo:


> Yo estoy con el broker de Bankinter y no he comparado con otros operadores, pero creo que va muy cerca del tiempo real. Por cierto Santander -6,16 (5,64€) ahora mismo



Pues mírame el Stoxx porque ING se nos va... ING GROEP -11,02% :

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Nov 2008)

En Bolsa, IBEX 35, y valores del mercado continuo - ecoBOLSA tenéis todas las acciones españolas en tiempo real (lo actualizan cada 15 o 20 segundos).

Pero hay que registrarse.


----------



## tonuel (19 Nov 2008)

El Santander en su línea... 







Saludos


----------



## tonuel (19 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 5,62... caida libre tonuel majete... prepara uno del 10% para la banca europea



Estoy aquí... 



Saludos


----------



## wsleone (19 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues mírame el Stoxx porque ING se nos va... ING GROEP -11,02% :
> 
> Saludos...



2359,75 -1,27%

Mírate la web que pone Benditaliquidez, por 15 o 20 segundos te puede servir perfectamente


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2008)

¿han visto que pedazo de trileros que son los leoncios? han tocado el 2351 y la cotización del Stoxx se ha ido disparada 15 puntos más arriba sin respirar.

Parece que no hay tantas ganas de bajar aun.


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

joder, mirad en vuestro broker on line!


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2008)

Bueno.... bueno.... nueva barrida de stops en Santander, ya va siendo lo habitual .... pero hoy han comenzado tempranito, quieren dinero rápido.

Parece que repetirá la misma figura de ayer, cerrará con un -2,00%


----------



## chameleon (19 Nov 2008)

wsleone dijo:


> 2359,75 -1,27%
> 
> Mírate la web que pone Benditaliquidez, por 15 o 20 segundos te puede servir perfectamente




que alguien se registre y rule el login...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Nov 2008)

Oye, ¿y qué pasa si te pones a especular a corto pero sin mirar el tiempo real?

Es decir, tal como dice Mulder, los leoncios juegan con el pequeño inversor, le tienden trampas, dibujan figuras falsas, etc, ¿qué pasa si especulas a corto mirando la cotización con un retraso de una hora, dos horas, tres horas, 15 minutos?

¿Se podría elaborar un buen sistema, no?, habrá que decirle a Monsterspeculator que haga una simulación.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> que alguien se registre y rule el login...



Me acabo de registrar, tardas más o menos unos 30 segundos, y te envian la clave en unos 2 segundos... no me seas perro!!!! 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2008)

Volumen de compra:

92 

Volumen de venta:

260540


Santander pura especulación


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

jeje, muy buena, y luego si opera que me de su login tambien.... ala, me voy a pasear al chucho... saludos

le dejo en 5,69


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Nov 2008)

Coño, en la web de ecobolsa tienen un apartado de foros y hay un hilo diario parecido a éste. 

Solamente que allí abren uno cada día. Qué pringaos.

ecoBOLSA: Servicio de Información Bursátil en Tiempo Real

Estos todavía no conocen a Mulder.


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2008)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Coño, en la web de ecobolsa tienen un apartado de foros y hay un hilo diario parecido a éste.
> 
> Solamente que allí abren uno cada día. Qué pringaos.
> 
> ...



Es que me siento cómodo aquí


----------



## dillei (19 Nov 2008)

a lo mejor es que el foro de ecobolsa está lleno de mulders haciendo sus predicciones dándoselas de listos y no ando ni una.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2008)

al loro con el santander....


----------



## ako (19 Nov 2008)

tambien veo mucha especulación en SAN y la subida de ayer fijo que fue por cierre de cortos intradia hoy se podría repetir. Yo he comprado a 5,65 hoy pensando en el cierre de cortos para el viernes y un rebote que seguro que se produce de aqui hasta final de año por el maquillaje de fondos. Creo que la posibilidad de un Nelson es moderada.


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2008)

Yo veo demasiado riesgo de momento, está claro que los HF están haciendo de las suyas, quien te dice que a partir del 4 Diciembre no se derrumba en 4,00€ acción?

Solo tienes que ver el banco de Escocia, al valor que cotiza ahora mismo.


----------



## ako (19 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo veo demasiado riesgo de momento, está claro que los HF están haciendo de las suyas, quien te dice que a partir del 4 Diciembre no se derrumba en 4,00€ acción?
> 
> Solo tienes que ver el banco de Escocia, al valor que cotiza ahora mismo.



el riesgo de caida esta ahi, pero la ecuación rentabilidad riesgo me parece interesante a cortisimo, lo dificil es entrar en un suelo en SAN porque las subidas van a ser verticales. tengo asumida una posible perdida.:

SAN 5,72 +0,07


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2008)

Es lo de siempre.... si disponemos de liquidez a fondo perdido, es mejor un valor con más revalorización, Repsol - Acciona me gustan cuando se pongan a mi precio "target"

El mercado va a seguir castigando al santander cuando cotizen las nuevas acciones, si llegan a verse por 3,75 euros .... compraré como fondo de pensiones.

Veo una campaña desmesurada por parte del Santander, están deseando crear nuevos pillados, y por ahora les va bien, en estos días se están llevando todos los stops de operaciones intradia.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2008)

veo las bajadas del SAN faroleras

el indice no cae con fuerza, y casi se recupera y hay siguen cayendo casi un 5% a media mañana, suena un poco a tongo


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2008)

Hay mucha gente que se está metiendo en el santander inducidos por las noticias, nueva oleada de pillados a largo plazo.

Todos sabemos que en el santander suelen lanzar productos con anzuelo incluido.... será cuestión de unos días.

Lo que está claro es que la acción no bajará de 5,00€ hasta el día 27 de Noviembre.


----------



## SNB4President (19 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Volver a pasar el 2351 del Stoxx significaría que nos vamos a los infiernos, pasar el 2384 a los cielos, mientras tanto el Stoxx está haciendo piruetas por el 2360.
> 
> Un día interesante.
> 
> Edito: donde dije 2384 quise decir 2388.



Se ha quedado a las puertas del 2388, lo ha rascado y para abajo. ¿Volverá a atacarlo?


----------



## Jucari (19 Nov 2008)

Perdon Mulder...pero el eurostock...por debajo 2340....

Y ahora que?


----------



## chameleon (19 Nov 2008)

vamos a hacer lo mismo que todos los días, bandazos arriba y abajo, más cuando abra WS, para acabar ligeramente en positivo... hoy no creo que quiebre GM.

es una montaña rusa, si WS abriera a la misma hora que el IBEX ya estaríamos con la montaña rusa.


----------



## chameleon (19 Nov 2008)

Nadie dice nada,
Alemania se está pegando una ostia buena buena un *-3%* 

Alemania 30 4424.0 4426.0 14:07 *-140*


----------



## Sleepwalk (19 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Nadie dice nada,
> Alemania se está pegando una ostia buena buena un *-3%*
> 
> Alemania 30 4424.0 4426.0 14:07 *-140*



Explicación de Cárpatos:
Automoción Europa 
BMW: Pierde el mínimo del día y todos los soportes. Baja -9,97%
Lo que les ha dado la puntilla a los valores que les ha hecho perforar mínimos es el comentario en el Wall Street Journal de Toyota en el que se dice que para la producción en los EEUU y Canada dos días más y elimina los trabajadores temporales a la vez que reduce las previsiones de venta en China.


----------



## Rocket (19 Nov 2008)

Dale Tonuel! 

SANTANDER


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2008)

El Santander se va ahora mismo a -5,99%


----------



## pepeton (19 Nov 2008)

Tonuel, ese sello !!!
Por cierto, ojo al ibex, -1,80% 
Edito: -1,94% 

¿que habeis rotooooooooooooooooooooo?


----------



## Tupper (19 Nov 2008)

Si Tonuel cobrara un euro cada vaz que hace un Nelson sería millonario a estas alturas.


----------



## dillei (19 Nov 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Veremos a ver como se manifiesta tu "fuerte tendencia alcista"



cuando habrá WS quizás?


----------



## Rocket (19 Nov 2008)

Santander: cuando crecen los enanos...

Santander: la CNMV estudiará una denuncia por irregularidades en la ampliación - 19/11/08 - elEconomista.es



> Santander: la CNMV estudiará una denuncia por irregularidades en la ampliación
> Europa Press | 14:44 - 19/11/2008
> Aumentar el textoDisminuir el texto
> Cotizaciones relacionadas
> ...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (19 Nov 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Dale Tonuel!
> 
> SANTANDER



Joder, cada vez que me asomo "mejoran" las cosas...

El anual, impresionante:







Donde está el fondo:


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

hoy llegamos a las 1000 paginas


----------



## Kujire (19 Nov 2008)

*Ya empiezan los rumores,..... DOW a 6400 en menos de 1 mes...*

Are you ready for the DOW Casino? Empezamos!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2008)

La verdad es que el sector bancario no levanta cabeza...

*BNP PARIBAS 35,95 -11,92%
ING GROEP baja 6,41 -10,04%
FORTIS 0,65 -7,89%
CREDIT AGRICOLE 7,78 -6,94%
DEUTSCHE BANK 21,92 -6,48%
SOCIETE GENERALE 33,32 -5,80%
SANTANDER 5,68 -5,49%*

Sobre todo en Francia... :

Saludos...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (19 Nov 2008)

El mejor el Hypo ( y eso que lo rescataban ¿no? )

*HYPO REAL ES(XT:HRX)

2,57 €

-0,67 €/ -20,68%*


----------



## dillei (19 Nov 2008)

El hipo cae mas de un 22% :


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2008)

Hemos visto durante esta mañana el volumen más bajo en mucho tiempo. Mientras tanto los índices andan algo descompensados, el Stoxx y el S&P van por caminos algo distintos, mientras el Stoxx está cerca de mínimos el S&P está a punto de superar máximos del día.

Parece que quien manda es el S&P.

Ahora veremos que pasa, el 2388 sigue representando el cielo para hoy en el Stoxx


----------



## creative (19 Nov 2008)

dillei dijo:


> El hipo cae mas de un 22% :



y el SAN volviendo a tocar el minimo anual ( caida total de 55%) y el señor Botines comprando gangas por europa y america.........


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (19 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que quien manda es el S&P.



De momento manda "pabajo" a toda máquina

DJIA 8,367.88 -56.87 -0.68%
NASDAQ 1,473.80 -9.47 -0.64%
S&P 500 850.72 -8.40 -0.98%


----------



## percebe (19 Nov 2008)

Ya coge carrerilla SAN :

5,62 -6,49%


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2008)

Estamos asistiendo a una nueva limpieza, el cuidador de nuestro santander no puede dejarla caer a 5,00€ antes del prox martes.


----------



## Kujire (19 Nov 2008)

*Dónde están los accionistas de SANTANDER?*


----------



## robergarc (19 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Es lo de siempre.... si disponemos de liquidez a fondo perdido, es mejor un valor con más revalorización, Repsol - Acciona me gustan cuando se pongan a mi precio "target"



¿Y cuál crees que es el precio target?


----------



## Lupo (19 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Estamos asistiendo a una nueva limpieza, el cuidador de nuestro santander no puede dejarla caer a 5,00€ antes del prox martes.



Ayyyyy, como siga así, mañana mismo
-6,66 y con media hora aún de juego.


----------



## Vitalicio (19 Nov 2008)

15:43


BRUSELAS, 19 (EUROPA PRESS)

El banco español Santander ha notificado ya oficialmente a Bruselas su intención de adquirir la red de sucursales y los depósitos del banco británico Bradford & Bingley, que ha sido nacionalizado por el Gobierno de Londres para salvarlo de las turbulencias financieras. La Comisión Europea tiene ahora hasta el 17 de diciembre para decidir si autoriza o no la operación.


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2008)

Acciona entraría de nuevo en 55,00€ por ejemplo....

Es muy curioso que Botin no se fiara de la ampliación, contrató el seguro por el 2,5% y toda la campaña de publicidad, al inicio del spot, figura datos: fuente interna, ya te están advirtiendo de que todas la cifras que mencionan en ese anuncio son presuntamente dudosas.


----------



## creative (19 Nov 2008)

si señor comprando gangas, quizas la ganga sean ellos mismos


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2008)

Hoy es un día bastante complicado, aparte de la volatilidad brutal que hay, lo que prima es jugar a la contratendencia, realmente no hay ninguna tendencia definida. Damos tumbos arriba y abajo como nunca, los días anteriores aun parecía que íbamos a algún sitio, hoy no.


----------



## creative (19 Nov 2008)

Exacto Mulder, esto significa que el cierre lo dira el DOw, para bien y para mal ya sabes que el ibex pecada de ninguna personalidad en estas circuntancias.


----------



## robergarc (19 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Acciona entraría de nuevo en 55,00€ por ejemplo....
> 
> Es muy curioso que Botin no se fiara de la ampliación, contrató el seguro por el 2,5% y toda la campaña de publicidad, al inicio del spot, figura datos: fuente interna, ya te están advirtiendo de que todas la cifras que mencionan en ese anuncio son presuntamente dudosas.



¿Y en Repsol en cuanto entrarías? ¿Cómo lo ves ahora? A mi me está tentando bastante, todo el mundo habla bien de él, aparte de que creo que hay dividendo a la vista, así como ver en qué desemboca el asunto de Sacyr.

A mí me está tentando. Insisto.


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2008)

Ahora parece que en USA están en verde, nos dará tiempo a repercutirlo en nuestro ibex?


----------



## dillei (19 Nov 2008)

El ibex agudiza su caida a minimos intradiarios


----------



## explorador (19 Nov 2008)

cuidadin, cuidadin, que puede llevarse alguien un susto. San Botin es posible que aparezca en el santoral de noviembre para el próximo año


----------



## Kujire (19 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Ahora parece que en USA están en verde, nos dará tiempo a repercutirlo en nuestro ibex?



¿Tomando la gráfica de revés otra vez???


----------



## Pabajista (19 Nov 2008)

IBEX 35(MCE: ^IBEX)
Valor de índice: 8.282,00 
Hora de cotización: 16:57 
Cambio: -248,80 (2,92%) 
Cierre anterior: 8.530,80 
Apertura: 8.532,10 
Rango diario: 8.280,10 - 8.536,00 
Rango a 52sem: 7.737,20 - 15.983,40


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2008)

No es normal lo que están jugando con el santander..... -8,15%


----------



## Rocket (19 Nov 2008)

Santander Santander... :


----------



## Misterio (19 Nov 2008)

GM un 15%, y quedan un par de días para el Viernes patrono de todas las bancarrotas.


El SAN americano usease Citi -7%, ya por debajo de 8$.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Santander Santander... :



¿creeis que estos es especulacion?

botin no lo permitirá


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2008)

Venga señores que aun queda media hora en el Ibex, el San aun puede conseguir los 5.50, ¡vamos machotes! 

El 2391 del Stoxx es el nivel fatídico, hemos estado a 12 puntos de distancia hoy, de momento. En ese nivel se deshace la figura de medio plazo, es muy dificil que se traspase a la primera porque es un resistencia bastante fuerte.


----------



## Rocket (19 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Venga señores que aun queda media hora en el Ibex, el San aun puede conseguir los 5.50, ¡vamos machotes!



Los 5,50... o los 5 directamente...


----------



## Casiano (19 Nov 2008)

Buenas tardes. Aprovechando el nuevo descalabro de hoy del Santander aprovecho para comentar algo. Esta misma mañana un compañero ha ido a su sucursal del SAN y una empleada a la que conoce y con la cual tiene cierta confianza le ha comentado que ella ha pedido un credito de 20.000 euros para comprar acciones, puesd la confianza que tiene en "su banco" es solidisima. ::: ¿Hay alguien que crea que es buen momento para hacer esas cosas?


----------



## Pindik87 (19 Nov 2008)

Coño!! nos tiramos por el abismo. Vaya bajón que nos está dando la tarde.


----------



## Lionel Hutz (19 Nov 2008)

que manera de forraese, comprando a 0.01 y vendiendo a 0,018

Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2008)

Casiano dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Aprovechando el nuevo descalabro de hoy del Santander aprovecho para comentar algo. Esta misma mañana un compañero ha ido a su sucursal del SAN y una empleada a la que conoce y con la cual tiene cierta confianza le ha comentado que ella ha pedido un credito de 20.000 euros para comprar acciones, puesd la confianza que tiene en "su banco" es solidisima. ::: ¿Hay alguien que crea que es buen momento para hacer esas cosas?



Ese es el tema que vengo repitiendo. Te comento que yo tengo varias personas pertenecientes al SAN que se van a meter en acciones en breve. Que esto ya me escama mucho.


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2008)

Casiano dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Aprovechando el nuevo descalabro de hoy del Santander aprovecho para comentar algo. Esta misma mañana un compañero ha ido a su sucursal del SAN y una empleada a la que conoce y con la cual tiene cierta confianza le ha comentado que ella ha pedido un credito de 20.000 euros para comprar acciones, puesd la confianza que tiene en "su banco" es solidisima. ::: ¿Hay alguien que crea que es buen momento para hacer esas cosas?



¿ahora quieren enganchar a los empleados? ya no saben a quien empapelar 

A lo mejor están esperando al mínimo de 4.50 para comprar, pero se podría llegar perfectamente a 4.


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

la gente que curra en el SAN no tiene ni puta idea de bolsa, mas o menos como tu o como yo

y lo mismo los criterios o los CAMos


----------



## Lupo (19 Nov 2008)

San -8,32


----------



## Rocket (19 Nov 2008)

SANTANDER??? Pues que quereis que os diga, lo primero es que yo no me meteria ahora en bolsa ni loco.

Y si tuviera que hacerlo, esperaria a que la bolsa estuviera en siete miles o incluso los 6000 largos para empezar a mirar... os recuerdo que nos quedan muchos meses de recesion, y esto a cada dia que pasa va a peor.


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2008)

Señores a -8,99% SAN


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2008)

-9,32% San


----------



## Rocket (19 Nov 2008)

General Motors se hunde más de un 14% y marca mínimos de 66 años
17:17

Las acciones del grupo automovilístico estadounidense, en graves problemas financieros, siguen anotándose caídas en Wall Street.

En concreto, el fabricante hoy está registrando pérdidas superiores al 14% hasta los 2,60 dólares por título, lo que supone su precio más bajo desde hace 66 años.

General Motors, que recientemente afirmo estar al borde de la quiebra, ha solicitado liquidez al Gobierno estadounidense ante el fuerte descenso de las ventas.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (19 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ese es el tema que vengo repitiendo. Te comento que yo tengo varias personas pertenecientes al SAN que se van a meter en acciones en breve. Que esto ya me escama mucho.



Serán amigotes de los "criterios" y con esta van a desquitarse de los beneficios que sacaron los primeros y que tanto les duelen... que pais, señor, que pais.


----------



## percebe (19 Nov 2008)

Va bien mi tiempo real?

san:
5,45 -9,32% o esto se ha jodio


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

5,50! toma


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

5,44!! ya esta a un 9% de que yo compre

la suspenderán o la salva la campana?


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2008)

Los futuros del Santander marcan 5.46, mínimo en 5.46


----------



## un marronazo (19 Nov 2008)

esto se va a la mierd....


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

que no 5,44!! el tiempo real es el tiempo real!!

la meirda estaba prevista! que me gano el desayuno hoy mismo!!


ibex-3,42
S&P -2%


----------



## Rocket (19 Nov 2008)

Ojo, porque si el cierre es violento a la baja, puede que el IBEX se quede rozando los 8000 puntos... de momento esta a -302


----------



## tonuel (19 Nov 2008)

*Queremos ser tu banco...* 










Saludos


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (19 Nov 2008)

del otro lado del charco también se animan, ¡vamoooossss!

DJIA 8,278.28 -146.47  -1.74%
NASDAQ 1,454.09 -29.18 -1.97%
S&P 500 838.72 -20.40 -2.37%


----------



## fmartin (19 Nov 2008)

pa´bajooooooooooo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2008)

*ING GROEP baja 6,19 -13,19%
BNP PARIBAS baja 35,77 -12,37%
SANTANDER baja 5,51 -8,32%
CREDIT AGRICOLE baja 7,68 -8,19%
SOCIETE GENERALE baja 32,70 -7,55%
DEUTSCHE BANK baja 21,72 -7,34%
FORTIS baja 0,66 -7,18%
INTESA SANPAOLO baja 2,17 -4,63%
UNICREDITO ITALIAN baja 1,70 -4,55%
BBVA baja 7,56 -4,18%*

Esto son ondanadas de ostias, o ostias como panes? 

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

hamijos, al final el profeta ese de la semana del crack tenia razon

menos mal que vuestros ahorros estan seguros


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> que no 5,44!! el tiempo real es el tiempo real!!
> 
> la meirda estaba prevista! que me gano el desayuno hoy mismo!!
> 
> ...



Yo me refiero al futuro no al contado. Ahora el mínimo está en 5.45


----------



## Rocket (19 Nov 2008)

Bajon en el DOW! -178 Ojito al cierre del IBEX...


----------



## pepeton (19 Nov 2008)

Buenisimo ese MegaDown Tonuel !!!


----------



## Rocket (19 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *ING GROEP baja 6,19 -13,19%
> BNP PARIBAS baja 35,77 -12,37%
> SANTANDER baja 5,51 -8,32%
> CREDIT AGRICOLE baja 7,68 -8,19%
> ...



Los banquitos y las cajitas... una mierda, con perdon del foro.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (19 Nov 2008)

DJIA 8,251.83 -172.92 -2.05%
NASDAQ 1,446.86 -36.41  -2.45%
S&P 500 835.32 -23.80 -2.77%

c`monnnnnnnnn!!!!


----------



## Rocket (19 Nov 2008)

Durante un segundo el ibex ha perdido los 8200...

EDITO: creo que ha cerrado a 8.197??? :


----------



## un marronazo (19 Nov 2008)

8200 que? creo que ha sido 8204


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2008)

San -9.98%


----------



## un marronazo (19 Nov 2008)

huele a muerto matao


----------



## Kaprak63 (19 Nov 2008)

Sobre la opinión de los trabajadores del SAN.

En general, los empleados de las entidades bancarias no tienen la más remota idea de macroeconomía y espíritu socio-económico crítico, como para tener idea de un mercado tan especializado, canalla y barriobajero, como son los mercados bursátiles.

Una manera sistemática de proceder, al menos en la banca española, es el absoluto secretismo y ocultación de los grandes movimientos corporativos a sus empleados. Movimientos de compra, o adquisiciones de acciones, ya sean de la propia entidad, o inversiones estratégicas. La información es lo que vale dinero, y eso quien mejor lo saben son los banqueros, no los bancarios.

Tengo un familiar que trabaja en una Caja y ocupa un puesto de cierta relevancia puesto que supervisa a más de tres decenas de sucursales, y el año pasado, por estas fechas, cuando le comentaba que la Bolsa española era la pantomima del esperpento alcista, en un quiero y no puedo y que se iría al carajo antes de un año, se descojonaba de risa cuando le decía que lo del ataque al 16.000 del IBEX era como el sueño de ícaro.

Doce meses más tarde, es más pesimista que yo sobre el panorama económico, no digamos del financiero. La última que hizo fue vender las acciones del BBVA de su madre, adquiridas tiempo ha, hace un par de meses. Ni él confía en el sector bancario.

Si quieres que tu plan se lleve a cabo, esto es empapelar con apuntes contables virtuales a modo de antiguos títulos accionariales a todo aquel pardillo que se está creyendo el cuento de la solidez bancaria, a los primeros que tienes que engañar es a tu propia tropa, es decir, a los empleados del escalafón más bajo de la jerarquía. Los currelas que le van con el cuento de las maravillas de Pandora a los abueletes o a los ahorradores de la clase media.

Si estos no están plenamente convencidos que la cotización del SAN no va a pegar un repunte que la llevará al infinito y más allá en los próximos días, ¿cómo le van a poder vender la moto al cliente escamado?

Botín es el ladrón legal más sofisticado de España. No delinque, desde el punto de vista técnico judicial, (tengo mis dudas y la justicia, también) pero desde el punta de vista ético está más próximo al comportamiento de un traficante de armas que al de un empresario que crea valor añadido en la economía del país.

No ha existido en este puto país un especulador de su talla, ni creo que se repita su figura en mucho tiempo.

Ahora mismo el SAN es un empufador de advenedizos, que aún se creen esas tiernas imágenes que contaba Don Emilio en sus reuniones de accionistas para individuos de pobre intelecto simbólico, en las que comparaba a su banco con una nave. Un acorazado poderoso que navega sobre aguas tranquilas. Una especie de Titanic que navega a plena máquina en los alrededores del Ecuador, donde es casi imposible la existencia de un iceberg.

Cada vez que sale el Botas al lado de los adláteres que nos gobiernan me acuerdo con mayor insistencia de los músicos de ese mismo barco que no había quién lo hundiese.

Entrar a comprar acciones del SAN, en estos momentos de montaña rusa bursátil y semejante desconfianza entre sus homólogos, es poco menos que jugársela a un disparo de revolver con 5 cámaras vacías con una adicional preñada con una bala. No hay que ser valientes, hay que tener un sentido del riesgo más propio de un suicida que de un inversor.


----------



## tonuel (19 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> San -9.98%








Saludos


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (19 Nov 2008)

*DJIA 8,221.49 -203.26 -2.41%
NASDAQ 1,438.73 -44.54 -3.00%
S&P 500 832.37 -26.75 -3.11%*

hoy puede ser un gran dia...


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

fortis esta mañana subia un 10%

este viernes se va a acabar de quemar una generacion entera de bolsistas, dejando el camino libre a otra


----------



## Rocket (19 Nov 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> 8200 que? creo que ha sido 8204



La venta se cerro a 8.197, la compra a 8215 

Veremos manyana mi numero favorito, el 7?


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (19 Nov 2008)

¿Alguno tiene esta carta?


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

como la ultima media hora no salve al S&P, los 817 caen hoy


uf, ahora sí que tengo miedo por lo poco que tengo


----------



## un marronazo (19 Nov 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> La venta se cerro a 8.197, la compra a 8215
> 
> Veremos manyana mi numero favorito, el 7?



creo que si, esto va p'abajo, y aqui no hay mano de dios que valga


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (19 Nov 2008)

*De Carpatos*

Sigue la pesadilla un día más. Hemos dado muchos bandazos durante la sesión sin perder el sesgo bajista y al final Wall Street ha venido a darnos la puntilla.

Un mal dato de permisos de construcción ha venido a recordar que el sector inmobiliario no levanta cabeza. *Igualmente la mayor bajada en el coste de la vida desde 1947, ha recordado que la recesión debe ser tremenda cuando eso sucede (y los es)*.

Da la puntilla General Motors con un violento desplome del 15 % ante el miedo de que el estado le deje en la estacada y se vaya de cabeza a la quiebra. El tema desde luego está muy confuso.

*El S&P en mínimos de 15 años, y muchos hedge preparados para vender y muy duro si se pierde el 815 del futuro*. De momento anda relativamente lejos para las volatilidades que corren en los 831.


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

MS -10%
Citi -8%
GM -13%
Alcoa -8%


----------



## teto4006 (19 Nov 2008)

Por lo que veo el Santander ha llegado a estar a 5,42. ¿Tenéis alguna página para verlo más decente y más directo que infobolsa?. Saludos,


----------



## koni (19 Nov 2008)




----------



## Kujire (19 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> uf, ahora sí que tengo miedo por lo poco que tengo


----------



## SNB4President (19 Nov 2008)

Cuidado con General Electric también (-6%), otra grande que está al ojo del huracán y de las quinielas:

GE - General Electric Company - Google Finance


----------



## Pindik87 (19 Nov 2008)

A ver si lo que va a venir será la mano negra, que de hecho ya llegó a EEUU.


----------



## paaq (19 Nov 2008)

Kujire dijo:


>



¡La virgen! ¿Y cuánto cae por plantar?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2008)

Resumen final de las principales caidas de bancos europeos...

*HYPO REAL STATE -21,60%
KBC -13,42%
BARCLAYS -13,31%
FORTIS -12,68%
ING GROEP -11,86%
BNP PARIBAS -11,20%
SANTANDER -9,98%
CREDIT AGRICOLE -9,81%
LLOYDS -9,68%
HSBC -9,14%
UBS -9,04%
DEUTSCHE BANK -8,75%
SOCIETE GENERALE -7,82%
COMMERZBANK -7,38%
BBVA -5,45%
*

Tonuel, certifica todos a la vez y acabamos antes... 

Saludos...


----------



## davinci79 (19 Nov 2008)

Se confirmó el MegaDown del Santander


----------



## Paikan (19 Nov 2008)

Yo estoy esperando a que estén a 4,5 € el Santander para comprar unas 1000 acciones. Lo mismo es mañana...

Un saludo


----------



## cacereño (19 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Resumen final de las principales caidas de bancos europeos...
> 
> *HYPO REAL STATE -21,60%
> KBC -13,42%
> ...



A todos aquellos que nos tildaron de agoreros, de exagerados, de locos, sólo quiero decirles unas palabras:

Bienvenidos al Madmaxismo, hamijos. 

Vienen tiempos jodidamente duros.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2008)

*S&P500 829,21 -3,48%
*
Que mala pinta tiene esto hoy... aunque todavía es pronto, hasta las diez menos cinco o menos diez, esto no vale para nada...

Saludos....


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2008)

A mi parecer Botin sabe perfectamente que el valor de las acciones va ser el de hace unos meses, dentro de nada vienen las ayudas estatales a toda la banca.... veremos un repunte importante antes de acabar el año.


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

-3,50%, a 1,5% del abismo.... 5% marca la caida tope... si pierde eso.... se acabó, así, como suena

sí, sí vale, estamos jugando con fuego y como nos quememos ni 100 medias horas finales...

morgan stanley -12%
citibank -12%
general motors -17%
Alcoa -10%

hoy USA conoce la nueva certificacion TONUEL


----------



## tasator (19 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Resumen final de las principales caidas de bancos europeos...
> 
> *HYPO REAL STATE -21,60%
> KBC -13,42%
> ...



Desde luego el sector bancario europeo esta empezando a necesitar algo más que respiración artificial.

A nivel más domestico nos esta llamando muy poderosamente la atención la fuerte bajada del SAN en los últimos días, aunque claro viendo como se comporta el resto, tampoco debería de extrañar tanto.
Mirando los datos con algo más de detalle, veríamos que el día anterior al anuncio de la ampliación de capital el SAN cerro la cotización en el entorno de 7,56 y a día de hoy ha cerrado en 5.41, lo que aproximadamente viene a ser una caída del 29-30%, una bajada en tan poco tiempo sería muy alarmante si no se tuviese en cuenta la dilución del valor de la acción que supone una ampliación de capital del 25%, una vez introducido y ponderado este factor distorsionante para el correcto análisis de la caída en el precio de la acción, no resulta tan alarmante como en algunos momentos parece quererse ver. Otra cosa será la opinión o sensación que puedan tener muchos de los "antiguos" accionistas, que en un primer momento desde luego ven bajar el valor de su inversión de forma sustancial.

Aquí lo que esta por ver, y ese es el quid de la cuestión, es el comportamiento del valor una vez cerrada la ampliación, es decir como casi siempre lo difícil es determinar si nos encontramos en una zona próxima al suelo o no, algo en base a lo cual puede ser determinante a la hora de una posible inversión a medio-largo plazo en el valor.


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

puede alguien poner las bajadas EN 1 AÑO de los bancos principales europeos?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2008)

Hombre azkuna no seas tan pesimista hombre...  tiene varias resistencias, la del 800 y la del 776, aunque yo creo que a medio plazo nos dirijimos hacia el 710-715...

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2008)

¿cuando fue la ultima vez que ha estado al valor de hoy el SAN?, ha llovido algo,


----------



## tonuel (19 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Resumen final de las principales caidas de bancos europeos...
> 
> *HYPO REAL STATE -21,60%
> KBC -13,42%
> ...





azkunaveteya dijo:


> -3,50%, a 1,5% del abismo.... 5% marca la caida tope... si pierde eso.... se acabó, así, como suena
> 
> sí, sí vale, estamos jugando con fuego y como nos quememos ni 100 medias horas finales...
> 
> ...






CERTIFICO que hoy 19 de Noviembre de 2008 ha sido un gran dia... 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> puede alguien poner las bajadas EN 1 AÑO de los bancos principales europeos?



Hola azkuna, te pongo desde máximos...

*UBS 74,72 12,07 -83,84%
Barclays 789,5 129,6 -83,58%
ING 35,95 6,28 -82,53%
DBANK 115,61 21,39 -81,49%
SGENERALE 141,19 32,6 -76,91%
CAGRICOLE 30,11 7,54 -74,95%
BBVA 18,35 7,46 -59,34%
BSCH 13,19 5,41 -58,98%
BNP 87 36,25 -58,33%
HSBC 1028 641,5 -37,59%
*

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿cuando fue la ultima vez que ha estado al valor de hoy el SAN?, ha llovido algo,



Junio de 2003, hace 5 años y 5 meses o 65 meses...

Saludos...


----------



## ronald29780 (19 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola azkuna, te pongo desde máximos...
> 
> *Barclays 789,5 129,6 -83,58%
> UBS 74,72 12,07 -83,84%
> ...





Otra razón más de aguantar con los cortos del SAN...

PD:

Algunas palabras como _Estate_ y _Establishment_ se escribe tambien con la E en inglés.

Juntos para un foro mejor...


----------



## tasator (19 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> puede alguien poner las bajadas EN 1 AÑO de los bancos principales europeos?



Desde principios de año, y de modo aproximado en las cuentas, he hecho el calculo de alguno de ellos, si no me he equivocado, estos son los datos

*
Fortis.............. 6,06 a 0,62 - 90%
ING................26.50 a 6,28 - 76%
Deustch Bank...89 a 21,49 - 76%
Lloyds..............473 a 116,50 - 75%
Barclays .........505 a 129,60 - 74%
Credit Agri.......19,74 a 7,54 - 62%
Santander ......13,06 a 5,41 - 59%
Bilbao.............15,80 a 7,46 - 53 %
BNP.................70,5 a 36,4 - 49%
*


----------



## tonuel (19 Nov 2008)

¿Cual de todos me recomendais que compre?

Tengo un buen pico ahorrado y es hora de invertirlo en un valor seguro... 



Saludos


----------



## Vercingetorix (19 Nov 2008)

Joer, Fortis es un caramelo. Con 1.000 euros te pillas más de 1.600 acciones. Luego vas vacilando a los conocidos de taberna q no saben nada de bolsa: "Bah, pues yo tengo más de 1.500 acciones de Fortis, ya sabes, el banco ese de la leche, no se si pillarme otras 1.500 o no"


----------



## Speculo (19 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Joer, Fortis es un caramelo. Con 1.000 euros te pillas más de 1.600 acciones. Luego vas vacilando a los conocidos de taberna q no saben nada de bolsa: "Bah, pues yo tengo más de 1.500 acciones de Fortis, ya sabes, el banco ese de la leche, no se si pillarme otras 1.500 o no"



Bah. 1.500 acciones para un tío que sabe nada de bolsa no son nada. Ahora, si le dices que tienes 100.000 acciones de colonial, seguro que te miran con respeto, aunque no sepan qué es colonial ni les importe una mierda. Pero 100.000 acciones son 100.000 acciones y lo demás es tontería.


----------



## tonuel (19 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Cual de todos me recomendais que compre?
> 
> Tengo un buen pico ahorrado y es hora de invertirlo en un valor seguro...
> 
> ...





*Estamos locos o que!!!!!* 



Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2008)

Speculo dijo:


> Bah. 1.500 acciones para un tío que sabe nada de bolsa no son nada. Ahora, si le dices que tienes 100.000 acciones de colonial, seguro que te miran con respeto, aunque no sepan qué es colonial ni les importe una mierda. Pero 100.000 acciones son 100.000 acciones y lo demás es tontería.



¿y si te lo cambio por la carta de magic "Ibex se desploma a 8000 puntos"?


----------



## oicangius (19 Nov 2008)

tasator dijo:


> Desde luego el sector bancario europeo esta empezando a necesitar algo más que respiración artificial.
> 
> A nivel más domestico nos esta llamando muy poderosamente la atención la fuerte bajada del SAN en los últimos días, aunque claro viendo como se comporta el resto, tampoco debería de extrañar tanto.
> Mirando los datos con algo más de detalle, veríamos que el día anterior al anuncio de la ampliación de capital el SAN cerro la cotización en el entorno de 7,56 y a día de hoy ha cerrado en 5.41, lo que aproximadamente viene a ser una caída del 29-30%, una bajada en tan poco tiempo sería muy alarmante si no se tuviese en cuenta la dilución del valor de la acción que supone una ampliación de capital del 25%, una vez introducido y ponderado este factor distorsionante para el correcto análisis de la caída en el precio de la acción, no resulta tan alarmante como en algunos momentos parece quererse ver. Otra cosa será la opinión o sensación que puedan tener muchos de los "antiguos" accionistas, que en un primer momento desde luego ven bajar el valor de su inversión de forma sustancial.
> ...



Si han ampliado un 25% se supone que a cada valor le correspondería una caída del (25/4)%, esto es, de un 6.25%. Lo llamativo es que en los últimos cinco días el santander ha caído más de un veinte por ciento.


----------



## Pillao (19 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Cual de todos me recomendais que compre?
> 
> Tengo un buen pico ahorrado y es hora de invertirlo en un valor seguro...
> 
> ...



Ya falta menos, hamijos...


----------



## Alexandros (19 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> *Estamos locos o que!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos





Tonuel, ve al banco y da la orden de comprar automáticamente 1000 SN en el momento en que el ibex toque el - 9% a partir de las 16:00.

Si algo he aprendido por aquí es que lo que sigue a pronunciadas caídas son espectaculares rebotes (dos o tres pasos atras y un paso adelante). ¿Os acordáis hace unas semana un día de bajada de muerte? Un tio escribió en el hilo diciendo que había comprado santanderes (18000€ se gastó) a 6 y pico?. Creo recordar que a los dos días se puso a 8.5. Haced cálculos.

Recapacitando: La bolsa la controlan artificiálmente y el axioma principal es _comprar barato y vender caro_. Es muy arriesgado jugar al día porque las reglas que controlan el juego son nuevas (la crisis), arriesgadas (volatilidad) y peligrosas (el dinero escasea). Solo comprar con dinero sobrante los días negros negrísimos. ¡Ah! Valor y al toro...



P.D. Offtopic: ¿Que diantres es este valor bolaloca? Federal Home Ln Mtg Corp




Saludos de un profano :o.


----------



## arrhenius (19 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> *Estamos locos o que!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



jajajaj has tenido un momento de debilidad, tranqui, yo tambien estuve tentado de compran SAN a 9€ , pero se pasa..


----------



## Misterio (19 Nov 2008)

S&P 827, estamos igual que ayer, no se pierdan la última media hora que toca numerito otra vez, como sea a la baja nos vamos a tomar por saco.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (19 Nov 2008)

Ojo que se animan los yankis

DJIA 8,192.34 -232.41 -2.76%
NASDAQ 1,423.58 -59.69 -4.02%
S&P 500 827.16 -31.96 -3.72%


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2008)

o sea que el SAN pura especulación


----------



## tasator (19 Nov 2008)

oicangius dijo:


> Si han ampliado un 25% se supone que a cada valor le correspondería una caída del (25/4)%, esto es, de un 6.25%. Lo llamativo es que en los últimos cinco días el santander ha caído más de un veinte por ciento.



¿Y ese cálculo de donde te lo sacas? ::

A ver, lo voy a intentar explicar con el número de acciones y no con porcentajes o valores.

Actualmente el SAN tiene 6395 millones de acciones en circulación.

Emite 1598 millones de acciones nuevas. 

1598 es aproximadamente un 25% de 6395, por lo que se dice que la ampliación es del 25%.

*Ahora bien, 1598 es aproximadamente el 20% de 7993, que sería el total de acciones después de la ampliación (6395+1598=7993).

Luego la dilución del valor es de un 20% aproximadamente, que es la diferencia porcentual del total del valor del banco repartido entre el total de acciones antes y después de la ampliación.

Ejemplificándolo, si supusiésemos que el total del banco vale 100.000 tendríamos que antes de la ampliación al dividir por el número de acciones nos daría 100.000/6395=15,64, y si lo hacemos después de la ampliación 100.000/7993=12,51, como se puede ver 15,64 - 20% ~ 12,51, es decir cada acción ve reducido su valor en un 20%.*

A eso hay que añadir la teórica dilución que pueda deberse a la más que probable merma en los dividendos por acción futuros, ya que los beneficios habrá que repartirlos entre más número de acciones.


----------



## tonuel (19 Nov 2008)

Alexandros dijo:


> Tonuel, ve al banco y da la orden de comprar automáticamente 1000 SN en el momento en que el ibex toque el - 9% a partir de las 16:00.
> 
> Si algo he aprendido por aquí es que lo que sigue a pronunciadas caídas son espectaculares rebotes (dos o tres pasas detras y un paso adelante). ¿Os acordáis hace unas semana un día de bajada de muerte? Un tio escribió en el hilo diciendo que había comprado santanderes (18000€ se gastó) a 6 y pico?. Creo recordar que a los dos días se puso a 8.5. Haced cálculos.
> 
> Recapacitando: La bolsa la controlan artificiálmente y el axioma principal es _comprar barato y vender caro_. Es muy arriesgado jugar al día porque las reglas que controlan el juego son nuevas (la crisis), arriesgadas (volatilidad) y peligrosas (el dinero escasea). Solo comprar con dinero sobrante los días negros negrísimos. ¡Ah! Valor y al toro...




Hasta que no toquen los 3 euros no compro ni una... 



Saludos


----------



## Pillao (19 Nov 2008)

Alexandros dijo:


> Tonuel, ve al banco y da la orden de comprar automáticamente 1000 SN en el momento en que el ibex toque el - 9% a partir de las 16:00.
> 
> Si algo he aprendido por aquí es que lo que sigue a pronunciadas caídas son espectaculares rebotes (dos o tres pasas detras y un paso adelante). ¿Os acordáis hace unas semana un día de bajada de muerte? Un tio escribió en el hilo diciendo que había comprado santanderes (18000€ se gastó) a 6 y pico?. Creo recordar que a los dos días se puso a 8.5. Haced cálculos.
> 
> ...



Veo que eres muy sagaz, compañero Alex... Buen consejo, en mi modesta opinión.

Un saludo.

PD: Se me olvidaba... A mí, ni caso oiga.


----------



## sicran (19 Nov 2008)

A cuánto decís que tiene que caer el S&P para irnos al infierno?

Dow	-256.23	-3.04%	8,168.52
NASDAQ	-63.16	-4.26%	1,420.11
S&P	-34.95	-4.07%	824.17


----------



## canso (19 Nov 2008)

Hola
Nunca hasta ahora había escrito, y quizá no vuelva a hacerlo, pero no he podido evitar poner esta gráfica...

Un gran saludo, y gracias a todos por este estupendo medio de información e intercambio.

Edito: Vaya, la gráfica se ve un poco mal. Se trata de General motors. Ahora mismo a 2.608


----------



## Hagen (19 Nov 2008)

Atencion al SP At 1:39PM ET: 827.53 31.59 (-3.68%)

Estamos en las manos de los Hedge y de dios de nuevo por 2 dia consecutivo, y 3 en una semana


----------



## Alexandros (19 Nov 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> Veo que eres muy sagaz, compañero Alex... Buen consejo, en mi modesta opinión.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> PD: Se me olvidaba... A mí, ni caso oiga.



Pillao, al fin y al cabo comprar barato y vender caro es la táctica que han estado utilizando cién años. Son romanos quemando aldeas y volviendo tiempo despues como salvadores, repartiendo cuscurros de pan negro.


Un saludico.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2008)

Madrid, 19 nov (EFE).- Los títulos del Banco Santander lideraron hoy las caídas del Ibex-35 con un retroceso del 9,98 por ciento, hasta los 5,41 euros, en otra mala jornada bursátil para la banca.

Al anuncio de Citigroup, que destinará 17.400 millones de dólares a rescatar vehículos de inversión estructurados, se unieron informes negativos sobre el sector, como el de UBS, que señala directamente a los que considera los bancos "menos atractivos": Santander y Sabadell, entre los españoles.

A las acciones del Santander, además, todavía les afecta de manera negativa el anuncio de la ampliación de un 25 por ciento de su capital del pasado lunes 10.

Con el retroceso de hoy, la entidad presidida por Emilio Botín acumula una pérdida del 40,54 por ciento de su valor bursátil en lo que va de año.

En cualquier caso, todos los principales bancos europeos acabaron con pérdidas, Fortis cerró la jornada con un retroceso del 13,24 por ciento; ING, del 11,86 por ciento; BNP Paribas, del 11,20 por ciento, y Crédit Agricole, del 9,81 por ciento.

En España, por detrás del Santander la mayor caída fue para Banesto, que perdió el 6,56 por ciento, seguido de BBVA, que se dejó el 5,45 por ciento -perjudicado por un informe negativo de ING-, y del Popular, que bajó el 3,97 por ciento.

Asimismo, Bankinter retrocedió el 3,52 por ciento; Pastor, el 2,88 por ciento, y Sabadell, el 2,65 por ciento.

Los derechos de ampliación de Mapfre y Santander también sufrieron en la jornada al bajar el 50 y el 40,54 por ciento, respectivamente.


----------



## davinci79 (19 Nov 2008)

*Fuente:* Invertia.com - El Ibex podría volver a los 11.000 puntos en 2009, según Atlas Capital



> *El Ibex podría volver a los 11.000 puntos en 2009, según Atlas Capital*
> 
> Los mercados recuperarán la tendencia alcista en la segunda mitad de 2009, a pesar de que la economía global se encontrará todavía en recesión, en opinión de Atlas Capital. Aunque la bolsa española subirá probablemente menos que el resto de sus homólogas europeas, el Ibex podría volver a los 11.000 puntos. Los fondos de inversión, aquejados en la actualidad por los reembolsos masivos y por la competencia de los depósitos, volverán a convertirse en los mejores vehículos de inversión. La industria de los fondos se verá obligada a facturar productos más sencillos tras el fiasco de tantos instrumentos sofisticados, aseguran los expertos de Atlas.



¿le damos el owned ya?


----------



## Jucari (19 Nov 2008)

Buenas tardes

Bueno acabo de llegar a Galicia de viaje.....a ver explicad como ha ido el día....


----------



## explorador (19 Nov 2008)

1000 páginas, un gran dia para este aniversario, lo recordaremos


----------



## Misterio (19 Nov 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Bueno acabo de llegar a Galicia de viaje.....a ver explicad como ha ido el día....



Olvídate de índices generales y busca GM, Ford, Citigroup, en España con ver el San te sobra y te basta.


----------



## Jucari (19 Nov 2008)

Joder....a 15 puntitos de los 815 del S&P, según cárpatos a partir de ese numero no hay nada mas hasta los 760 ....Buffff!!!!!


----------



## tonuel (19 Nov 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> *Fuente:* Invertia.com - El Ibex podría volver a los 11.000 puntos en 2009, según Atlas Capital
> 
> 
> 
> ¿le damos el owned ya?




En 2009 hamijo... en 2009... 



Saludos


----------



## Jucari (19 Nov 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Olvídate de índices generales y busca GM, Ford, Citigroup, en España con ver el San te sobra y te basta.



Dios acabo de verlo!!!!.....pero que han dado alguna noticia mala hoy???...GM a tomar por culo???...


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (19 Nov 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> En estos momentos cae un 1,21%, con un descenso acumulado en lo que va de año del -6,09%.
> 
> Saludos.-



En honor de Charlie: así se abrió este hilo.

Enhorabuena por la página 1000

¿Aguantará el mundo otras 1000 más?


----------



## Misterio (19 Nov 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Dios acabo de verlo!!!!.....pero que han dado alguna noticia mala hoy???...GM a tomar por culo???...



Han pedido 25.000 millones GM, Ford y chrysler, sino se van a tomar vientos y la verdad es que me da que el gobierno americano no esta muy por la labor, por lo menos el gobierno que aun esta y necesitan el dinero ya.


----------



## tonuel (19 Nov 2008)

Para mi es la 500...


*tonuel was here... *




Saludos


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (19 Nov 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Han pedido 25.000 millones GM, Ford y chrysler, sino se van a tomar vientos y la verdad es que me da que el gobierno americano no esta muy por la labor, por lo menos el gobierno que aun esta y necesitan el dinero ya.



Ya dijo ir- que el presidente saliente le dejaría tábula rasa al entrante.

Si ha de quebrar, quizás consideren que mejor si el palo se lo lleva Bush.


----------



## Jucari (19 Nov 2008)

Caramba...he estrenado la pag. 1000....

Bueno, felicidades a todos los foreros con los que comparto momentos únicos, Mulder, Las Cosas a su cauce, donjuli2002, Tonuel, Missmarple, Elpresi, Misterio, Sleepwalk, pepitoria, y muchos mas...que contribuis a que este sea el hilo por excelencia de Burbuja Info.....gracias..


Felicidades!!!!!!....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2008)

Felicidades a ti también Jucari!!!

N-ésimo ataque bajista, S&P en la zona de 822puntos(-4,31%), y justo en este momento tengo que irme... con lo interesante que esta últimamente la última hora : En fin creo que esta noche me conecto aunque solo sea para ver el final del partido 

Suerte a todos... Saludos....


----------



## mcd (19 Nov 2008)

pos pa celebrarlo, una tonteria pensando en fundamentales ....

si todos los desatinos, que ahora disfrutamos, empezaron con reagan y tacher, lo propio es que si se desmontan volvamos a dicha situacion.....

y la bola ruede hasta principios de los 80


----------



## sicran (19 Nov 2008)

Pues ahora mismo el S&S ha llegado a 822...

Dow	-274.55	-3.26%	8,150.20
NASDAQ	-66.03	-4.45%	1,417.24
S&P	-37.00	-4.31%	822.12

Edito, a 821...

Dow	-270.25	-3.21%	8,154.50
NASDAQ	-65.35	-4.41%	1,417.92
S&P	-37.45	-4.36%	821.67


----------



## Jucari (19 Nov 2008)

A 10 puntitos del infierno.....815....debajo nada mas alla de los 760...


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2008)

Creo que hoy el Stoxx tiene que bajar un poco más antes de cerrar. La duda que tengo es que va a ocurrir mañana, tendremos gap a la baja pero el gap de apertura quedará muy arriba.

Podríamos tener un rebote fuerte o caernos a los infiernos, lo veo todo muy dudoso y parece haber muchísima incertidumbre en el mercado, incluso entre los leoncios. Voy a ver si analizando el S&P saco algo en claro.

edito: no me había dado cuenta de que era la peich mil, que emosión :')


----------



## Jucari (19 Nov 2008)

Aqui teneis el límite de los Hedge..

Los hedge lo tienen bastante claro. La volatilidad es apoteósica y por tanto hay que andarse con 7 ojos, en cualquier dirección mientras no caiga un nuevo nivel importante. 

Por arriba se cuenta con resistencia en 872, pero la resistencia clave todo el mundo la tiene marcada en 885. Por encima puede haber cierre masivo de cortos e intentona de buscar rebotes.

Por debajo soporte mayor de mercado y extremadamente peligroso en 815. Si lo pierde aquí se habla sin tapujos de que puede terminar con el tiempo en 700.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (19 Nov 2008)

Para dejar un mensaje en la página mil diré que estoy esperando a la mano de Dios a la voz de ¡ya!. No pueden dejar que el S&P pierda los 815 al cierre...


----------



## Columpio_Asesino (19 Nov 2008)

yuju, nos vamos a la mierda! Yo os leo mucho en este hilo, que ilusión estar en la página 1000


----------



## dillei (19 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Podríamos tener un rebote fuerte o caernos a los infiernos,



... está claro.. mañana movimiento lateral


----------



## Hagen (19 Nov 2008)

Enhorabuena a los premiados por todas estas lecciones de sabiduría y de "opinión contraria"


----------



## aterriza como puedas (19 Nov 2008)

Creo que si antes lo digo... ahora solo nos queda esperar un rally bajista en los últimos15 minutos de sesión.


----------



## sicran (19 Nov 2008)

Subidón ahora mismo


----------



## chameleon (19 Nov 2008)

vámonos de nenas 

chame was here

pd: esto huele a rebote brutal hasta los 900 y pico


----------



## Misterio (19 Nov 2008)

837, parece que hoy empieza antes el show de las recuperaciones milagrosas, a mi esto me huele a lo mismo de ayer.


----------



## Builder (19 Nov 2008)

Un gráfico para abrir el nuevo milenio...

Una comparación de Calculated Risk de los hundimientos bursátiles referidos al mercado USA. El actual es épico, porque en un solo año desde el pico ha bajado lo que en la crisis del petroleo de 1973 llevó casi 2 años, o en el de las punto.com 2 años y medio. Histórico. Y en este hilo se lo contamos en vivo y en directo


----------



## CHARLIE (19 Nov 2008)

El Pobrecito Hablador dijo:


> En honor de Charlie: así se abrió este hilo.
> 
> Enhorabuena por la página 1000
> 
> ¿Aguantará el mundo otras 1000 más?





MMMMMMMM, gracias, gracias, jiji.

Mira, en realidad el gran mérito de este hilo, lo debemos a los muchos y experimentados foreros que aquí han escrito, y de los cuales, HE APRENDIDO MOGOLLÓN , y dejar BIEN CLARO, que cuando abrí este hilo sólo fue por la "impresión" que en aquel momento me causó el ver aquella bajada del Ibex (entonces era como "caer por un acantilado"), y hoy en día, sin embargo si no baja como mínimo un 2,5 o 3% el hilo se "muere"

Desde aquí me reitero de nuevo en mis agradecimientos hacia aquellos foreros instruidos en el tema del IBEX, por las enseñanzas que de ellos vamos recogiendo todos.

Y como no podía ser de otra manera, un muy especial saludo también para el simpático, y vital MULDER, por los "riesgos" que ha corrido al expresar sus opiniones en el foro sobre la bolsa.

Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## Kujire (19 Nov 2008)

*Felicidades a tod@s!*



Dónde puedo comprar acciones de este hilo???


----------



## TomCat (19 Nov 2008)

Apuesto por fuerte bajada a parir de ya mismo.


----------



## Jucari (19 Nov 2008)

Nos queda una horita de emoción ...ahora vamos para abajo otra vez....intentara romper los 815 hoy???....

Joder....tengo que ir a cenar....estoy por pedir al servicio de habitaciones....


----------



## Kujire (19 Nov 2008)

*Por favor, todos concentrados....*



Jucari dijo:


> Joder....tengo que ir a cenar....estoy por pedir al servicio de habitaciones....


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2008)

Antes he dicho:



> Creo que hoy el Stoxx tiene que bajar un poco más antes de cerrar. La duda que tengo es que va a ocurrir mañana, tendremos gap a la baja pero el gap de apertura quedará muy arriba.



Por si no se ha entendido muy bien lo explico:

Gap de apertura: diferencia entre el cierre del Stoxx de las 17:30 y la apertura del día siguiente a las 8:00
Abriremos con gap...: Me refiero a la diferencia entre el cierre de las 22:00 y la apertura de las 8:00

Por cierto, hay que reseñar que esta tarde hemos tenido uno de los mayores volúmenes en varios días, si mañana tuviéramos un día de subidas con volumen también habríamos cambiado de tendencia.

Tengo ciertas razones para creer que mañana cambiaremos de tendencia, una de ellas es la pauta de volumen, aunque hay más razones, pero antes de decir nada prefiero confirmarlo con la tendencia de mañana porque ya no me fío.

Edito: Atentos al S&P!!


----------



## Pabajista (19 Nov 2008)

S&P 500 INDEX,RTH(SNP: ^GSPC)
Valor de índice: 824,30 
Hora de cotización: 21:20 
Cambio: -34,82 (-4,05%) 
Cierre anterior: 859,12 
Apertura: 859,03 
Rango diario: 821,67 - 864,57 
Rango a 52sem: 839,80 - 1.523,57


----------



## Misterio (19 Nov 2008)

Venga hoy les toca levantar un 4% en media hora.


----------



## chameleon (19 Nov 2008)

nada, no hay nada que hacer, se dan todos de leches con el suelo...


----------



## Pabajista (19 Nov 2008)

Minimos del dia

S&P 500 INDEX,RTH(SNP: ^GSPC)
Valor de índice: 821,80 
Hora de cotización: 21:24 
Cambio: -37,32 (4,34%) 
Cierre anterior: 859,12 
Apertura: 859,03 
Rango diario: 821,80 - 864,57 
Rango a 52sem: 839,80 - 1.523,57


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (19 Nov 2008)

S&P

* 821.81 -37.31 -4.34%
*

Ojito!!


----------



## Misterio (19 Nov 2008)

Citi un -20%


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Antes he dicho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los volumenes son los que nos deben hacer siempre visible si la bajada/subida es real.

Lo que hoy hemos vivido en el Ibex ha sido arrastrada en gran parte por el SAN, ha sido muy significativa.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> MMMMMMMM, gracias, gracias, jiji.
> 
> Mira, en realidad el gran mérito de este hilo, lo debemos a los muchos y experimentados foreros que aquí han escrito, y de los cuales, HE APRENDIDO MOGOLLÓN , y dejar BIEN CLARO, que cuando abrí este hilo sólo fue por la "impresión" que en aquel momento me causó el ver aquella bajada del Ibex (entonces era como "caer por un acantilado"), y hoy en día, sin embargo si no baja como mínimo un 2,5 o 3% el hilo se "muere"
> 
> ...



¿te has dado cuenta que dentro de unos años, cuando la crisis sea un recuerdo pasajero, puede que aparezcas referencias en la wikipedia como aquel forero que abrió el hilo más memorable de todos? 

"aquel día un forero con nick Mulder abrió un hilo que recogía todas los cambios que se iban a vivir en posteriores años..."

por cierto, hasta cuantas páginas puede paginar el foro


----------



## chameleon (19 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Lo que hoy hemos vivido en el Ibex ha sido arrastrada en gran parte por el SAN, ha sido muy significativa.



poderoso caballero es don dinero ...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (19 Nov 2008)

821.30 -37.82 -4.40%

Edito:

820.40 -38.72 -4.51%


Que nos vamosssss...


----------



## chameleon (19 Nov 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> 821.30 -37.82 -4.40%
> 
> Edito:
> 
> ...



ni de coña, ya estamos subiendo otra vez. cuando sea evidente que esto es el suelo hay petardazo parriba 

edito, mierda vuelven a atacar... que acojone


----------



## Misterio (19 Nov 2008)

818, el más difícil todavía.


----------



## inflitra 2 (19 Nov 2008)

mañana es el dia señores


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (19 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> ni de coña, ya estamos subiendo otra vez. cuando sea evidente que esto es el suelo hay petardazo parriba
> 
> edito, mierda vuelven a atacar... que acojone



¿Decías?

 817.32 -41.80 -4.87%

:


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Cual de todos me recomendais que compre?
> 
> Tengo un buen pico ahorrado y es hora de invertirlo en un valor seguro...
> 
> ...



que tal citibank? -22%


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

817

*HELM*


las trompetas! las ois? veis el cielo enrojecer?


----------



## Pindik87 (19 Nov 2008)

Buff hoy no se si lo van a poder salvar.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (19 Nov 2008)

Mierda!, tengo que salir...

816.39 -42.73 -4.97%

Si es el Apocalipsis lanzad una bengala, la veré desde la autopista

Edito: rehostia... me voy a perder lo mejor

815.45 -43.67 -5.08%


----------



## Misterio (19 Nov 2008)

814 creo que mañana abre WS Larouche.


----------



## Pabajista (19 Nov 2008)

S&P 500 INDEX,RTH(SNP: ^GSPC)
Valor de índice: 815,45 
Hora de cotización: 21:43 
Cambio: -43,67 (5,08%) 
Cierre anterior: 859,12 
Apertura: 859,03 
Rango diario: 815,45 - 864,57 
Rango a 52sem: 839,80 - 1.523,57


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

815......uf uf


----------



## cacereño (19 Nov 2008)

S&P 500 813.90 -45.22 (-5.26%)

Queda inagurado oficialmente el madmaxismo.


----------



## sicran (19 Nov 2008)

Parece que en el Dow estén a punto de hacer el salto mortal con tirabuzón.


----------



## Pabajista (19 Nov 2008)

S&P 500 INDEX,RTH(SNP: ^GSPC)
Valor de índice: 812,12 
Hora de cotización: 21:45 
Cambio: 47,00 (5,47%) 
Cierre anterior: 859,12 
Apertura: 859,03 
Rango diario: 812,12 - 864,57 
Rango a 52sem: 839,80 - 1.523,57


----------



## El_Presi (19 Nov 2008)

ya va por debajo de 810


----------



## Misterio (19 Nov 2008)

809 venga que nos cargamos los 8xx


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (19 Nov 2008)

Los futuros del S&P marcan la pérdida de los 800 en diez minutos (si no hay reacción).


----------



## Pabajista (19 Nov 2008)

Agarraos fuerte...

S&P 500 INDEX,RTH(SNP: ^GSPC)
Valor de índice: 810,35 
Hora de cotización: 21:46 
Cambio: 48,77 (5,68%) 
Cierre anterior: 859,12 
Apertura: 859,03 
Rango diario: 810,35 - 864,57 
Rango a 52sem: 839,80 - 1.523,57


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

rescato por enesima vez el hilo de alvin red y larouche? en 810


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

mañana pasa algo gordo como cierre por debajo!!


pero gordo!


----------



## un marronazo (19 Nov 2008)

a punto de tocar el 7 :


----------



## sicran (19 Nov 2008)

Dow	-408.36	-4.85%	8,016.39
NASDAQ	-84.05	-5.67%	1,399.22
S&P	-50.19	-5.84%	808.93


Aunque ahora parece que se recupera un poco....Si los últimos 10 minutos son como el otro día, se van al puto infierno.


----------



## cacereño (19 Nov 2008)

Paradojas de la historia, finalmente será el 20-N


----------



## Misterio (19 Nov 2008)

No creo que le dejen perder el 800, un poco de maquillaje al final?


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

y no podemos hacer nada!


----------



## Kujire (19 Nov 2008)

*el SP retrocede hasta el 2003...Invasión de Irak*

los errores se pagan...


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

no, no es 20N, ni 21N, es toda la semana, van a bajar los tipos al 0.... y el trichet como siga asi 100 puntos


----------



## Hagen (19 Nov 2008)

ni mano de dios, ni para la bolsa ni para GM !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jucari (19 Nov 2008)

Joder...que solo he me he salido 30 minutos para cenar ...la ostia de Dios....Donde esta la mano de dios??????....


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

no os parece un poco este hilo como "la guerra de los mundos" ?


----------



## Pindik87 (19 Nov 2008)

Vaya desplome yuuhuuu!


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

esta noche en japon TORA TORA TORA, siguiendo con las referencias bibliograficas

o lo que es lo mismo HEDGE, HEDGE, EDGE


----------



## belier (19 Nov 2008)

¿Cierran ya los del otro lado del charco?


----------



## Jucari (19 Nov 2008)

Joder que pierde los 8000 el DOW.....


----------



## Pindik87 (19 Nov 2008)

Y el Dow a punto de perder los 8000 puntos.


----------



## sicran (19 Nov 2008)

Dow	-424.60	-5.04%	8,000.15
NASDAQ	-90.98	-6.13%	1,392.29
S&P	-51.57	-6.00%	807.55


----------



## Misterio (19 Nov 2008)

Acabo de ver un cambio de tendencia.

Que no que se va a tomar por culo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

no me pierdo los after ni la bolsa de tokyo, y me voy a tomar unas pastis para seguir despierto mañana...


----------



## Locke (19 Nov 2008)

Redios!!!


806.89 -52.23 -6.08%

Previous Close 859.12 
Today's Open 859.03 
Change -0.09 
52-Wk Low 3:58 PM EST 806.18 
52-Wk High 12/11/07 1,523.57 
Range 717.39 
Day Low 03:58 PM EST 806.18 
Day High 10:15 AM EST 864.57 
Range 58.39


----------



## Casiano (19 Nov 2008)

21:57: 7.999,19 425,56 (-5,05%) Dow Jones Industrial Average (^DJI)

Tonuel!!!: Un trabajito


----------



## un marronazo (19 Nov 2008)

a ver esa mano cuanto sube en 2 minutos jajajaja


----------



## Jucari (19 Nov 2008)

Que cierren WS a la voz de ya....o que venga PPP....esto no lo salva ni Paulson...


----------



## kaxkamel (19 Nov 2008)

penitenciagite, penitenciagite, pecadorrrrrrrrrrrrrles de la frounteraaaaaaaaa


----------



## creative (19 Nov 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Joder que pierde los 8000 el DOW.....



no llegas tarde, los perdio volvermos a romper la barrera de los 8000 quizas sea para no subir en mucho mucho tiempo.


----------



## tasator (19 Nov 2008)

Vamos, que nos vamos

U.S. Markets close in 1 min
Symbol Value Change Percentage Change
DJIA 7,991.38 -433.37 -5.14%
NASDAQ 1,389.76 -93.51 -6.30%
S&P 500 806.56 -52.56 -6.12%


----------



## Hagen (19 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> no os parece un poco este hilo como "la guerra de los mundos" ?



La guerra del inframundo, que segun hemos acabado hoy, los europeos y los americanos.....


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

propongo que colguemos graficos SERIOS con el nuevo precio objetivo del SP


----------



## un marronazo (19 Nov 2008)

como ha quedado?


----------



## Jucari (19 Nov 2008)

Tenia Que Ser El Dia Que Rompiamos Los 1000 En El Hilo!!!!

:d


----------



## Pindik87 (19 Nov 2008)

NASDAQ Composite
DOW
7997.44
-427.31
-5.07%
NASDAQ
1388.98
-94.29
-6.36%
S&P 500
807.13
-51.99
-6.05%


----------



## TomCat (19 Nov 2008)

TomCat dijo:


> Apuesto por fuerte bajada a parir de ya mismo.



Ale, me autocito de hace una hora. Más de 200 puntos


----------



## Pindik87 (19 Nov 2008)

Breaking news: Dow Jones Industrials Closes Under 8,000, Lowest in Over Five Years. (story developing)


----------



## Garrafone (19 Nov 2008)

Citigroup -22,85% 6.45$


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

me ha encantado conoceros, a todos, ha sido un verdadero placer,...




un 6% no es una bajada gorda, el tema es que vendan los EDGE esos...

citibank -23% (y este es de los 3 que mandan en la FED no?)
goldman sach -10% (este es otro no?)
morgan stanley -17% (y otro?) 
general motors -10%
Alcoa -14%


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Nov 2008)

Lo siento pero lo he de soltar, I was here


----------



## Jucari (19 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> me ha encantado conoceros, a todos, ha sido un verdadero placer,...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El placer es mio azkunaveteya...


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2008)

Mulder

¿¿Que le pasa hoy a esto??

Edit: Tonuel, pase, pase....no cierre la puerta


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo siento pero lo he de soltar, I was here



alvin yo fui el unico que confio en el hilo que abrió... ahora solo un milagro y digo MILAGRO salva a las bolsas... eso o cerrarlas


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (19 Nov 2008)

Ultimo momento!

Ante la bajada del DOW Bernanke se dirige a dar una conferencia sobre nuevas medidas anti-crisis:


----------



## Ajoporro (19 Nov 2008)

Mencanta el espiritu tan deportivo de los yankis, con que elegancia mandan a la mierda sus acciones. saben que no valen nada y lo admiten, no como otros que se niegan en redondo a reconocer que sus activos está sobrevalorados, tanto acciones como tochos. Los americanos que sobrevivian a esta catástrofe económica saldrán pronto de su crisis ... jejejej


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

no no te vayas... que viene noticia gorda para el contribuyente USA

o no


----------



## tonuel (19 Nov 2008)

Casiano dijo:


> 21:57: 7.999,19 425,56 (-5,05%) Dow Jones Industrial Average (^DJI)
> 
> Tonuel!!!: Un trabajito





Pepitoria dijo:


> Mulder
> 
> ¿¿Que le pasa hoy a esto??
> 
> Edit: Tonuel, pase, pase....no cierre la puerta












Saludos


----------



## cacereño (19 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria, que hay que hacer para apuntarse al club de fans de Juan Luis??


----------



## Geld (19 Nov 2008)

¿El lunes habrá que ir a trabajar?


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (19 Nov 2008)

Wall Street se hunde por el miedo a la deflación y el empeoramiento del sector inmobiliario - Cotizalia.com



> *Wall Street se hunde por el miedo a la deflación y el empeoramiento del sector inmobiliario*
> 
> 
> Wall Street ha terminado como empezó, en rojo. A primera hora las ventas se instalaban en el parqué neoyorquino tras conocerse la mayor caída de la inflación desde 1947, así como nuevos informes que ensombrecen aún más el sector de la vivienda. Pero después de una apertura volátil donde las haya, ya que a los pocos minutos la bolsa de Nueva York rebotaba para volver a caer, finalmente se ha instalado con fuerza la tendencia bajista con el sector automovilístico de nuevo en el punto de mira.
> ...


----------



## trichetin (19 Nov 2008)

kaxkamel dijo:


> penitenciagite, penitenciagite, pecadorrrrrrrrrrrrrles de la frounteraaaaaaaaa



jajajajajajaj, que cabrón, este foro es único, que la gente disfrute viendo el descalabro del sistema financiero no tien nombre. Menos mal que ya tengo mi linterna sin pilas.

Entonces mañana que pasa, explicadnos para los que os leemos pero no entendemos nada? Habrá movida? Si eso mañana me traigo las palomitas y estoy en el ordenata todo el dia viendo el Gran Hostión


----------



## Jucari (19 Nov 2008)

Negrofuturo...tu gallina necesitara un refugio atómico!!!!!.....


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Azkuna, si observas hoy, al cierre del ibex, el índice mundial (ibex)estaba debajo del jones.....



tambien ha ocurrido antes ahmijo, no? cuando esttuvinos a 7900


----------



## Locke (19 Nov 2008)

Y a todo esto... 

El VIX esta a... 

74.45 +6.81 +10.07%

No todo iban a ser caídas no....?


----------



## Jucari (19 Nov 2008)

Que estara pensando?????....


Ver archivo adjunto 5889


a. ..."joer, se ma ido too al garete"...
b. ..." ¿ZP sera la solución?"....
c. ..."onde esta la pistola"...


----------



## kaxkamel (19 Nov 2008)

> jajajajajajaj, que cabrón, este foro es único, que la gente disfrute viendo el descalabro del sistema financiero no tien nombre. Menos mal que ya tengo mi linterna sin pilas.



Es que o nos reímos o no pegamos un tiro... y yo paso (tengo nenes pequeños).

es triste 8por no decir otra cosa) comprobar que una cuadrilla de amigos (y no lo digo en tono peyorativo, ni mucho menos) como la que conforman el núcleo duro de este foro (y tantos que hay repartidos por el mundo-mundial) hayan sido mucho más lúcidos y visionarios del catacrok al que nos han llevado esa cuadrilla de gánsters hijoeputas (presuntamente sabios y preparadíiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisimos).


----------



## tonuel (19 Nov 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Que estara pensando?????....
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 5889
> ...



Me parece que es la b)... pero afirmándolo... 

Menos mal que tenemos capitán...


Saludos


----------



## nief (19 Nov 2008)

Es el sentido comun!! tenemos un deficit enorme!! 

Hay muchas burbujas, hay mucho de todo y sobra....

Asi de simple


----------



## trichetin (19 Nov 2008)

kaxkamel dijo:


> Es que o nos reímos o no pegamos un tiro... y yo paso (tengo nenes pequeños).
> 
> es triste 8por no decir otra cosa) comprobar que una cuadrilla de amigos (y no lo digo en tono peyorativo, ni mucho menos) como la que conforman el núcleo duro de este foro (y tantos que hay repartidos por el mundo-mundial) hayan sido mucho más lúcidos y visionarios del catacrok al que nos han llevado esa cuadrilla de gánsters hijoeputas (presuntamente sabios y preparadíiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisimos).



Si tranquilo, yo también me rio, y estoy sin curro; a veces no se si los que nos presentan como expertos son tan tontos como a la gente que tratan de exprimir (nosotros), porque , como dices, la gente del foro demuestra, que mucha gente es capaz de ver lo que iba a pasar, y sin tener estudios de la leche y masters del universo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

esa gallina se despluma bien con agua caliente? y para desangrarla?

;-)


----------



## panoli (19 Nov 2008)

Se esta poniendo la cosa estupenda.


.


----------



## percebe (19 Nov 2008)

¿A cuanto puedo comprar SAN mañana, a primera hora ,para sacar unos centimos con la pedazo subida que nos espera?


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Nov 2008)

trichetin dijo:


> jajajajajajaj, que cabrón, este foro es único, que la gente disfrute viendo el descalabro del sistema financiero no tien nombre. Menos mal que ya tengo mi linterna sin pilas.
> 
> Entonces mañana que pasa, explicadnos para los que os leemos pero no entendemos nada? Habrá movida? Si eso mañana me traigo las palomitas y estoy en el ordenata todo el dia viendo el Gran Hostión



Pues mira, yo aunque parezca raro estoy abriendo una microempresa, eso si en plan muy lonchafinista, para ir haciendo algo, el mundo no se acaba.

Respecto a mañana puede pasar de todo, desde un derrumbe histórico a un rebote, más que histórico, histérico.


----------



## un marronazo (19 Nov 2008)

trichetin dijo:


> Si tranquilo, yo también me rio, y estoy sin curro; a veces no se si los que nos presentan como expertos son tan tontos como a la gente que tratan de exprimir (nosotros), porque , como dices, la gente del foro demuestra, que mucha gente es capaz de ver lo que iba a pasar, y sin tener estudios de la leche y masters del universo.



porque los analisis de los analistos no entienden que el personal no quiere perder su dinero, es así de simple


----------



## percebe (19 Nov 2008)

perdon se me olvido


----------



## El río de la vida (19 Nov 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Por encima de 2 euros, corres riesgos a corto plazo.



¿2 euros? El nominal es mucho menor....


----------



## goliardo (19 Nov 2008)

Yo estuve aquí.

Será en noviembre


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Nov 2008)

alguien me confirma lo de la bolsa de egipto...?


----------



## percebe (19 Nov 2008)

Que le pasa a la bolsa de egipto?lo ultimo que tengo:

EGYPT HERMES INDEX	384.52	-8.55	-2.18%	07:32


----------



## Borjita burbujas (20 Nov 2008)




----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Nov 2008)

pues que a mi me pone -10%


y otra cosa, el dueño de esta patente:

_



Lincoln National is the owner of U.S. Patent 7,089,201 , “Method and apparatus for providing retirement income benefits”. This patent covers methods for administering variable annuities. Lincoln's commercial products that are covered by this patent include their i4LIFE Advantage and 4LaterSM Advantage annuities.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_que ha hecho hoy en bolsa?


----------



## adso de melk (20 Nov 2008)

he perdido de vista los futuros de mañana, alguien me los puede decir?


----------



## percebe (20 Nov 2008)

Pues yo aqui no veo nada raro:
http://www.menafn.com/qn_country.asp?country=EG



Egypt Hermes Index

Last 384.52 Net Chg -8.55
Pct Chg -2.18 Close 393.07
updated:19 Nov 200812:32 GMT


----------



## Starkiller (20 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> no, no es 20N, ni 21N, es toda la semana, van a bajar los tipos al 0.... y el trichet como siga asi 100 puntos



Ni de coña... ¿Tu has visto el Euro? Acaba de meter un bajón de espanto, a 1,24 con el dolar y 119 con el Yen.

Nos interesa un Euro bajo, pero no tanto, y menos cerca de cierre de fin de año. 

Que va, no veo a Trinchet bajando tipos ni de coña, la verdad. 

Sigo pensando que, por muy mal que vaya Alemania, mucha recesión y mucha leche, no va a bajar tipos hasta que el EURUSD este al menos a 1,30... 

Porque en realidad, poca reactivación de la economía se hace vía tipos (Con la congelación de crédito), pero los efectos monetarios serían devastadores.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Nov 2008)

andan igual aprox.... los futuros...

Citi sufre su día más negro - 19/11/08 - elEconomista.es

los CDS de CITI en 360

¿Qué provocó esta catástrofe? El anuncio de que va a comprar los activos que todavía quedan en sus SIVS (structured investment vehicles), valorados en 17.400 millones de dólares. Los SIVs saltaron a la fama por ser la fórmula más utilizada por los bancos para adquirir activos subprime, ya que añadían más riesgo (y finalmente pérdidas) a las posiciones. Los SIVs vendían deuda a corto plazo para financiar inversiones a largo plazo con mayor rentabilidad (sobre todo titulizaciones hipotecarias), y ganar así el diferencial.

La popularidad de estos vehículos derivaba de que se sacaban del balance del banco, luego éste podía seguir invirtiendo o concediendo créditos sin tener que poner más capital para respaldarlos. Pero cuando estalló la crisis, los SIVs se encontraron con que no podían refinanciar su deuda a corto plazo, lo que obligó a los bancos a asumir en sus balances los activos que tenían estos vehículos en quiebra.

Ya en diciembre Citi anunció la compra de activos de estos vehículos por 49.000 millones para acabar con las dudas sobre cómo iban a pagar sus deuda. Faltaban otros 21.500 millones, pero la caída del valor de los activos ha reducido su importe hasta los 17.400 millones anunciados ayer. Según el banco, esta operación permite a los SIVs tener dinero para devolver los vencimientos de su deuda.

Pérdidas y más pérdidas

Es decir, Citi soluciona el problema a un coste que, pese a la rebaja, sigue siendo enorme y provocará fuertes pérdidas en sus próximos resultados. El banco lleva cuatro trimestres acumulando pérdidas superiores a los 20.000 millones, debido a amortizaciones por casi el doble de ese importe.

Y lo peor es el temor a que el resto del sector siga el mismo camino y que alguien no pueda asumir estas pérdidas y acabe rescatado por el Gobierno o directamente quebrado, como Lehman Brothers. De ahí que se disparara también el precio de los CDS de Morgan Stanley, JP Morgan, Bank of America o Wachovia en más de 15 puntos básicos en todos los casos.

Con la caída en bolsa, el antaño mayor banco del mundo es ahora el quinto de EEUU por capitalización, por detrás de JP Morgan, Wells Fargo, Bank of America e incluso el regional US Bancorp.


----------



## UNKPAR (20 Nov 2008)

Ya es de día en Australia

-4,40% a las 10:09 AM del 20/11

Breaking Business News on Business Day - The Age


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2008)

¿puedo acostarme tranquilo o voy provisionando latillas de atun?


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Nov 2008)

australia?


----------



## nief (20 Nov 2008)

No suelo postear en este hilo pero aun queda jueves y viernes y la ostia puede ser brutal!

A mi el geab 29 me ha dado mucho miedito.


Y si GM casca y entra en bancarrota miedo me da el fin de semana........ no va a haber latas de atun para todos...


----------



## Alexandros (20 Nov 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Te puedes tirar semanas sin comer; procura acumular agua.
> 
> Unas semanas sin comer, son la mejor terapia para casi todos los males.
> Bebe agua y depura tu organismo.




No me lo he leido pero queda apuntado 

_
Canibalismo ocasional es una mirada retorcida, morbosa, burlona y muy divertida sobre el canibalismo como última opción de supervivencia. Sin andarse por las ramas, responde a preguntas apremiantes como: ¿sabe igual que el pollo? ¿qué dirán mi familia y mis amigos? ¿cogeré alguna enfermedad? ¿y... si me gusta?
El autor, Shiguro Takada, analiza casos reales de supervivientes convencidos, quienes practicaron el canibalismo con valor para salvar el pellejo, incluidos la caravana de los Donner, el equipo de rugby uruguayo perdido en los Andes y el guía de montaña homicida Alferd Packer. También recoge episodios históricos de canibalismo a gran escala llevados a cabo en Escocia, México, China, Rusia y África, a fin de extraer lecciones vitales sobre cómo no practicar canibalismo ocasional. Finalmente, Takada se adentra en las duras decisiones que implica el canibalismo y los detalles truculentos que uno debe conocer para ser partícipe de esta espeluznante pero a veces necesaria práctica.
Hacer exactamente lo que es necesario para sobrevivir en los peores momentos no es un tema para escrupulosos, pero lo primordial es que genera supervivientes. Lee este libro y descubre si tú tienes lo que hay que tener.
Incluye instrucciones para el correcto despiece y las mejores recetas. Atención: ¡Sólo para fines de diversión!_


----------



## tramperoloco (20 Nov 2008)

Builder dijo:


> Un gráfico para abrir el nuevo milenio...
> 
> Una comparación de Calculated Risk de los hundimientos bursátiles referidos al mercado USA. El actual es épico, porque en un solo año desde el pico ha bajado lo que en la crisis del petroleo de 1973 llevó casi 2 años, o en el de las punto.com 2 años y medio. Histórico. Y en este hilo se lo contamos en vivo y en directo



Y caemos más rápido que en crash del 29. En el 29 el mes con más caida fue octubre donde la diferencia entre el máximo y el minimo fue de un 35% , en octubre del 2008 en el Ibex fue el 40% . En el 29 el tiempo que transcurrió entre el máximo hasta que tocó el mínimo que suponía la pérdida del 50% tuvo que pasar 1 año y 3 meses mientras que en el Ibex solo 1 año ( aunque después hubo un rebote) . Este rebote es el resultado del intento de nuestros líderes a fin de intentar sujetar la caida (en el 29 se le dejó caer ). Vamos a ver lo que aguanta porque la que viene es peor .


----------



## Kujire (20 Nov 2008)

Recapitulemos:

California 
Arizona
Rhode Island
Michigan
Ohio
Delaware
...

Tienen un déficit del 25%, prácticamente en bancarrota. Los Impuestos son mucho mejores, por lo que sus principales ingresos provienen de la actividad económica

Alaska
Texas
Dakota
Montana
Nevada
Indiana
...

Se encuentran bastante bien, para lo que les viene encima. Como véis estados exportadores de energía. 

Hoy la bolsa ha admitido que esto es más preocupante que la crisis del 2001. Algo que en la calle, lo que se denomina Main Street, ya se nota. Esta semana, Bernanke and Paulson han quedado con el culo al aire delante de toda America. Los símbolos del poderío industrial GM, Ford, .. se hunden, incrementando probablemente el desempleo en 2mill, pero se calcula que con las empresas aux, dealers, etc.. podrían ser 5mill, aunque les den los 25B ha quedado claro hoy que nadie cree a estos trileros de los autos.

Hoy se ha asumido un nuevo shock para esta gran nación, gracias a su democracia, a sus órganos, se está depurando y asumiendo una catástrofe superior a la tragedia del 2001. Creo que esto es tan "remarkable" digno de admiración como son capaces de reconocer que han hecho mal las cosas, que han cometido errores y que ahora toca asumir las consecuencias y pagar, están enfadados y frustrados con los que les han llevado a esta situación. Y en los US se trabaja sin red, sin la protección del estado del bienestar europeo, y saben que la "America" que dejan a sus hijos será peor que la que ellos heredaron.

besos para tod@s, me voy a arropar a mis niños


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Nov 2008)

que tal japan? aguanta los 8000? todavia tiene bajada hasta 7200...

alguien se cree que mañana o pasado aguantamos los 8000?


----------



## Alexandros (20 Nov 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Joder, yo un libro con esa portada ni lo abro.
> Imagina que tienes que comerte a Kujire; ¿qué harías?
> 
> No vamos a tener que canibalizarnos; solo es una crisis financiera. Unos días de guillotina y asunto arreglado.



Fíjate que en este punto no coincido con vos. La población aglomerada en ciudades depende diréctamente de el *cultivo, manufactura, transporte y venta de productos* que, por arte de magia, siempre reaparecen en las estanterías de nuestros supermercados. 

Estos elementos son tan susceptibles a la crisis como lo fue Bear Stearns o en un futuro cercano, Goldman Sach. 

Ya sabes cual es mi teoría Negro... Pánico del ahorrador mundial = no nómina = mañana no voy a currar


----------



## sicran (20 Nov 2008)

Después de la ostia de New York, el Nikkei abre "calentito":

9:18
7,946.50 - 326.72

Veremos si sigue bajando o se va recuperando lentamente como los últimos días.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> que tal japan? aguanta los 8000? todavia tiene bajada hasta 7200...
> 
> alguien se cree que mañana o pasado aguantamos los 8000?



me contesto yo, se acaba de fumar los 8000, -4% en 15 minutos


----------



## nief (20 Nov 2008)

7,946.50 - 326.72 

el nikkei bajando con gusto


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Nov 2008)

7885 una bajada a punto de ser certificada por tonuel a las 01.34 

*-4,5%*

me voy retoirando


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Nov 2008)

Estoy de currelo en la madrugada.Sigo los mercados por la radio.

los futuros USA caen -6%

Puede ser el preludio de un dia agotador para Tonuel.


----------



## sicran (20 Nov 2008)

El Nikkei sigue hacia abajo, poco a poco pero sin parar, ya pierde más de 500 puntos:

14:48
7,744.78 - 528.44

PD: futuros de Dow Jones en -6%? Dónde ves eso? En IG markets pone -40puntos ahora mismo.


----------



## sicran (20 Nov 2008)

Casi -600 al final

close
7,703.04 - 570.18


----------



## Julito (20 Nov 2008)

Hoy nos quedamos entre los 8000 y los 8050.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (20 Nov 2008)

Cagoentodo!! Me perdí ayer una fiesta memorable...:

Bueno, si el S&P ha perdido los límites fatídicos ¿que puede pasar hoy aparte de lo pronosticado sobre que los hEDGE ( que bueno... ) se pongan a vender a saco roto? Teorias de los entendidos para los profanos ignorantes, plz!!


----------



## Starkiller (20 Nov 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Cagoentodo!! Me perdí ayer una fiesta memorable...:
> 
> Bueno, si el S&P ha perdido los límites fatídicos ¿que puede pasar hoy aparte de lo pronosticado sobre que los hEDGE ( que bueno... ) se pongan a vender a saco roto? Teorias de los entendidos para los profanos ignorantes, plz!!



Pues a juzgar por como ha roto el EURUSD el soporte de 1,26, me da que las pérdidas en Europa van a ser cuantiosas. Cuando USA tiene una leche de este tipo, aumentan las peticiones de sacar de hedges, y por lo tanto tienen que recolectar donde pueden...


----------



## Rocket (20 Nov 2008)

Buenos? dias. Y yo que me preguntaba si esta semana veríamos los 7.000... incluso los 6.000 quizás... 

Tonuel, espero que no hayas comprado papelitos del Santander con tus ahorros...


----------



## Samzer (20 Nov 2008)

Como los futuros sigan así empezamos por debajo de los 8000. :


----------



## combuilder (20 Nov 2008)

Iba a comprar hoy SAN pero ..... voy a esperar! Parece que hay fiesta!


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (20 Nov 2008)

Bueno, a ver si pasa algo DEFINITIVO, que ya es cansino esperar tanto tiempo el Apocalipsis

Guasas aparte ( como ha dicho algun forero antes, reimos por no llorar... ), a las alturas que estamos que dejen caer todo el tinglado de una puñetera vez, que se vaya todo a la mierda ( o a la remierda si hace falta ) y cuanto antes se hunda todo, antes empezaremos con la "reconstrucción" ( si la hay, claro..: ). Pero por lo que veo los grandes están empeñados en que esto sea una leeeeeennnta e interminable agonía:


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Bueno, a ver si pasa algo DEFINITIVO, que ya es cansino esperar tanto tiempo el Apocalipsis
> 
> Guasas aparte ( como ha dicho algun forero antes, reimos por no llorar... ), a las alturas que estamos que dejen caer todo el tinglado de una puñetera vez, que se vaya todo a la mierda ( o a la remierda si hace falta ) y cuanto antes se hunda todo, antes empezaremos con la "reconstrucción" ( si la hay, claro..: ). Pero por lo que veo los grandes están empeñados en que esto sea una leeeeeennnta e interminable agonía:



¿te parece lento caer un 50% en un año? ¿de verdad?

pd: a los buenos días


----------



## Julito (20 Nov 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Bueno, a ver si pasa algo DEFINITIVO, que ya es cansino esperar tanto tiempo el Apocalipsis
> 
> Guasas aparte ( como ha dicho algun forero antes, reimos por no llorar... ), a las alturas que estamos que dejen caer todo el tinglado de una puñetera vez, que se vaya todo a la mierda ( o a la remierda si hace falta ) y cuanto antes se hunda todo, antes empezaremos con la "reconstrucción" ( si la hay, claro..: ). Pero por lo que veo los grandes están empeñados en que esto sea una leeeeeennnta e interminable agonía:



Estoy de acuerdo contigo.

Sinceramente ya estoy bastante cansado de esta situación. Es un no poder vivir, no poder pensar en un futuro, no poder hacer planes a corto y medio plazo debido a lo que pueda pasar en un momento dado.

A día de hoy, ¿quien no teme por sus puestos de trabajo? Ah, sí, los queridos funcionarios públicos.

Cada día deseo más y más que pegue el petardazo y a tomar todo por culo. Al menos sé de que situación parto.


----------



## Paisaje (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿te parece lento caer un 50% en un año? ¿de verdad?



Recordemos: 

Rango anual -------> 7.737,20 - 15.983,40 

:


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿te parece lento caer un 50% en un año? ¿de verdad?
> 
> pd: a los buenos días



Buenos dias,

Me parece lento, si. Será que soy un ansioso, o que tengo demasiadas ganas de sacar el 124 tuneado a lo post-nuke para ir a cazar pepitos hambrientos. El libro recomendado por Alexandros me ha dado unas cuantas ideas


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Nov 2008)

porra USA:


a. sube
b. cae un 10%
c. la cierran


----------



## Rocket (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿te parece lento caer un 50% en un año? ¿de verdad?



Cierto Mr. Petardazo Inminente, fijate por ejemplo en la curva de valores en el crack del 1929. Ahora fíjate en las gráficas de septiembre y octubre del 2008... ¿casualidad? :


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (20 Nov 2008)

*de Bolsamania*

20/11/2008 - 08:33 - MADRID, 20 NOV. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Los futuros europeos anticipan una apertura con fuertes pérdidas cuando queda media hora para el inicio de la sesión en el Viejo Continente: DAX: -3,3%; Euro Stoxx: -3,2%; CAC: -2,3%


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Tonuel, espero que no hayas comprado papelitos del Santander con tus ahorros...



Fué un momento pasajero de debilidad... :

En estos meses no me meto en bolsa ni harto de vinacho... 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

Hoy hemos abierto a la baja como era de esperar, ahora la situación es totalmente bajista.

A pesar de todo creo que subiremos un poco por la mañana para engañar a los que pasaban por ahí y luego volveremos a derrumbarnos.

El problema que tengo ahora es que aun no tengo calculados los soportes y resistencias para la nueva situación, pero lo arreglaré en breve.


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy hemos abierto a la baja como era de esperar, ahora la situación es totalmente bajista.
> 
> A pesar de todo creo que subiremos un poco por la mañana para engañar a los que pasaban por ahí y luego volveremos a derrumbarnos.
> 
> El problema que tengo ahora es que* aun no tengo calculados los soportes y resistencias para la nueva situación*, pero lo arreglaré en breve.



:



Cuando los tengas cuéntanoslo y así podremos operar en consecuencia... 




Saludos


----------



## DrOtis (20 Nov 2008)

URGENTE El Ibex recorta un 2,3% en preapertura y pone a prueba los 8.000 puntos

Cotizalia


----------



## davinci79 (20 Nov 2008)

Vete preparando los sellos Tonuel, que hoy fijo que vas a certificar unas cuantas veces.
Si cae otro megadown para el Santander sacamos las palomitas


----------



## Hagen (20 Nov 2008)

Y mañana vencimiento de futuros!!!!


----------



## El río de la vida (20 Nov 2008)

Preapertura calentita, San 5,11


----------



## Skizored (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy hemos abierto a la baja como era de esperar, ahora la situación es totalmente bajista.
> 
> A pesar de todo creo que subiremos un poco por la mañana para engañar a los que pasaban por ahí y luego volveremos a derrumbarnos.
> 
> El problema que tengo ahora es que aun no tengo calculados los soportes y resistencias para la nueva situación, pero lo arreglaré en breve.




AMIGO, NO TE ESFUERCES, en la situación actual no valen los soportes y resistencias, en el momento actual la única norma que vale es la teoría del caos. No sabemos si a la que uno salga corriendo lo harán todos o si los fuertes se quedarán para engañar haciendo una finta digna del ronaldinho que gano el balon de oro.

A la larga seguira para abajo, pero en el dia a dia estamos viendo cosas ilógicas. Si tengo que apostar lo haria a que este fin de semana hechan a Shuster del Madrid pero no a la bolsa.


----------



## Pillao (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy hemos abierto a la baja como era de esperar, ahora la situación es totalmente bajista.
> 
> A pesar de todo creo que subiremos un poco por la mañana para engañar a los que pasaban por ahí y luego volveremos a derrumbarnos.
> 
> El problema que tengo ahora es que aun no tengo calculados los soportes y resistencias para la nueva situación, pero lo arreglaré en breve.



El soporte actualmente se encuentra en los entornos de los 7500/200 (hemos de considerar tambien el 0,618 del gran desplazamiento precedente) para el IBEX... Como lo perfore con fuerza... El abismo y más allá.


----------



## El río de la vida (20 Nov 2008)

San -5%
BBVA -3%
Tef -2,1%


----------



## Paisaje (20 Nov 2008)

Empieza el festival:

 7.998,30 - 213,20 (-2,60%)


----------



## Pindik87 (20 Nov 2008)

Hoy toca cruzarnos con el Dow!!


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

Skizored dijo:


> AMIGO, NO TE ESFUERCES, en la situación actual no valen los soportes y resistencias, en el momento actual la única norma que vale es la teoría del caos. No sabemos si a la que uno salga corriendo lo harán todos o si los fuertes se quedarán para engañar haciendo una finta digna del ronaldinho que gano el balon de oro.



Pues no señor, no hay teoría del caos que valga porque esos soportes y resistencias siguen actuando de obstáculo en el intradía. Hoy, por ejemplo, hemos abierto a la baja y ahora estamos subiendo un poco, es una reacción técnica, pero hay que saber a ciencia cierta hasta donde puede llegar y eso solo puede saberse conociendo la situación de esos soportes y esas resistencias.

También hay que saber que tras la apertura a la baja de hoy va a subir un poco y porqué va a hacerlo.



> A la larga seguira para abajo, pero en el dia a dia estamos viendo cosas ilógicas. Si tengo que apostar lo haria a que este fin de semana hechan a Shuster del Madrid pero no a la bolsa.



No importan los precios relativos, ni que hayamos caido un 50%, ni que estemos cayendo por el abismo, se siguen respetando todos los patrones técnicos igual que hace un año, no hay nada ilógico. En bolsa hay que tener la mente abierta y pensar que cualquier cosa puede suceder en cualquier momento, no hay que tirar nunca la toalla en este aspecto ni pensar que todo es ilógico.

Lo único diferente respecto al año pasado es la volatilidad, no importa la diferencia de precio, le importará a los seguidores de la macroeconomía (entre los que me encuentro, no se engañen) pero a la hora de estudiar el mercado, sea para cortos o largos, hay que obviarlo.

Los soportes y resistencias son muy importantes, conocerlos de antemano es más importante todavía.


----------



## alfon1 (20 Nov 2008)

vamos que cae la barrera de los 8000


----------



## dillei (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no señor, no hay teoría del caos que valga porque esos soportes y resistencias siguen actuando de obstáculo en el intradía. Hoy, por ejemplo, hemos abierto a la baja y ahora estamos subiendo un poco, es una reacción técnica, pero hay que saber a ciencia cierta hasta donde puede llegar y eso solo puede saberse conociendo la situación de esos soportes y esas resistencias.
> 
> También hay que saber que tras la apertura a la baja de hoy va a subir un poco y porqué va a hacerlo.
> 
> ...



Otra gran verdad de la bolsa:

Lo peor que te puede pasar, es creer que sabes de bolsa

.


----------



## Skizored (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder, que estamos viendo dia si y dia tambien como los soportes son perforados de manera salvaje, empiezan a saltar los stop loss y ni por esas, y cuando menos te lo esperas tira para arriba como si una mano de dios actuara.

No se, creo que este fin si echan a shuster y será una pena.


----------



## euriborde (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> También hay que saber que tras la apertura a la baja de hoy va a subir un poco y porqué va a hacerlo.



Sus pronósticos podrán ser acertados o no, pero a priori resultan habitualmente temerarios


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Otra gran verdad de la bolsa:
> 
> Lo peor que te puede pasar, es creer que sabes de bolsa
> 
> .



La falsa autoconfianza en uno mismo es peligrosa en todos los ámbitos de la vida.

La verdad es que seguir la bolsa te modela la personalidad y te enseña muchas cosas sobre la vida que no se aprenden en ninguna escuela, ni siquiera en esos másters tan caros que se hacen para niños pijos aprendices de empresario.


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

euriborde dijo:


> Sus pronósticos podrán ser acertados o no, pero a priori resultan habitualmente temerarios



A estas horas ya puede comprobarse lo que digo


----------



## Ghell (20 Nov 2008)

La verdad es que creo que hoy si es que sube, se quedará igualmente en negativos o muy cerca del 0 positivo. 

La jornada ha terminado nefasta para el NIKKEI con un -6,89%, el EURO STOXX esta ahora mismo en un -2.61 y el Ibex esta vez no es diferente del resto: -2.82

Sin saber nada más de bolsa a parte del lo que he leido desde hace una temporada, yo no estaria tan optimista sobre los numeros de hoy.


----------



## koteinside (20 Nov 2008)

Ya bajamos de los 8000. Hoy puede ser un gran día!!

Vete preparando los sellos Tonuel!!


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

Skizored dijo:


> Mulder, que estamos viendo dia si y dia tambien como los soportes son perforados de manera salvaje, empiezan a saltar los stop loss y ni por esas, y cuando menos te lo esperas tira para arriba como si una mano de dios actuara.
> 
> No se, creo que este fin si echan a shuster y será una pena.



Hace un año o más, cuando subíamos, se perforaban día sí, día también resistencias que nunca habían caído antes de forma salvaje. Estábamos en niveles históricos que nunca se habían alcanzado antes.

Esa situación era más ilógica que la de ahora, porque aquellos niveles nunca los habíamos conocido antes, los de ahora si los conocemos aunque hace mucho tiempo que no pasamos por ellos.

Moralejas:
- Ningún soporte ni resistencia es inexpugnable.
- Hay que abordar las situaciones desde todos los ángulos.

edito: 3a moraleja: no porque se esté bajando es diferente que cuando se sube.


----------



## Skizored (20 Nov 2008)

Ibex
09:43 7971


No se yo si subirá mucho.


----------



## Rocket (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hace un año o más, cuando subíamos, se perforaban día sí, día también resistencias que nunca habían caído antes de forma salvaje. Estábamos en niveles históricos que nunca se habían alcanzado antes.
> 
> Esa situación era más ilógica que la de ahora, porque aquellos niveles nunca los habíamos conocido antes, los de ahora si los conocemos aunque hace mucho tiempo que no pasamos por ellos.
> 
> ...



Vamos, en otras palabras, estamos viviendo un autentico CRACK BURSATIL...


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Vamos, en otras palabras, estamos viviendo un autentico CRACK BURSATIL...



Creí que eso ya era evidente


----------



## Burbujeador (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hace un año o más, cuando subíamos, se perforaban día sí, día también resistencias que nunca habían caído antes de forma salvaje. Estábamos en niveles históricos que nunca se habían alcanzado antes.
> 
> Esa situación era más ilógica que la de ahora, porque aquellos niveles nunca los habíamos conocido antes, los de ahora si los conocemos aunque hace mucho tiempo que no pasamos por ellos.
> 
> ...



4a moraleja el analisis tecnico es una tonteria como un piano. 

Sin acritud pero es que me resulta increible como alguien puede creer en algo que igual te dice una cosa que la contraria. Demostrar que el analisis tecnico no funciona es como demostrar que dios no existe sencillamente increible como alguien puede creer en eso.


----------



## Skizored (20 Nov 2008)

Burbujeador dijo:


> 4a moraleja el analisis tecnico es una tonteria como un piano.
> 
> Sin acritud pero es que me resulta increible como alguien puede creer en algo que igual te dice una cosa que la contraria. Demostrar que el analisis tecnico no funciona es como demostrar que dios no existe sencillamente increible como alguien puede creer en eso.



El analisis técnico se basa en la teoría de fractales, algo así como decir que la teoría del caos tambien funciona en la bolsa:

Fractal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Caos y fractales - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## ipj (20 Nov 2008)

A estas horas, 7.954. 

¿Qué creéis? ¿Perderá hoy los 8.000 puntos o, como ha pasado algunos días, al final rebotará y acabará con ganancias?


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

Burbujeador dijo:


> 4a moraleja el analisis tecnico es una tonteria como un piano.
> 
> Sin acritud pero es que me resulta increible como alguien puede creer en algo que igual te dice una cosa que la contraria. Demostrar que el analisis tecnico no funciona es como demostrar que dios no existe sencillamente increible como alguien puede creer en eso.



Este fondo solo se basa en análisis técnico para entrar al mercado, este año gana un 30% y tiene una media de ganancias del 35% anual:

Renaissance Technologies - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

No tienen ni un sólo economista en plantilla que guíe fundamentales, solo físicos, matemáticos, estadísticos y también...programadores!

edito: interesante el texto de su main page: http://www.rentec.com/


----------



## Rocket (20 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Por cierto Repsol y Sacyr se han abonado a la noticia semanal de interés de compra por los rusos y aguantan el verde en un mar rojo.



A Repsol se le empieza a acabar el fuelle... +0,79

Y cuidado con Santander...
-6,28% 5,07 €

Perdera hoy los 5 euros por accion???


----------



## Bokeron (20 Nov 2008)

SAN -7,02

a puntito de bajar de los 5 pavos.

.


----------



## donpepito (20 Nov 2008)

Ahora va por -5,36% real time


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

Creo que ya estamos agotando el pequeño rebote de esta mañana, a partir de ahora me parece que nos vamos hacia abajo hasta, tal vez, la apertura de los señores gringos.


----------



## Burbujeador (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Este fondo solo se basa en análisis técnico para entrar al mercado, este año gana un 30% y tiene una media de ganancias del 35% anual:
> 
> Renaissance Technologies - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



Eso no demuestra nada por cada fondo como ese hay 50 que han tenido perdidas y que siguen el analisis técnico.

Para mi esto es simple cuestión de creencia y al igual que hay gente que cree en dios y no necesita pruebas hay gente que cree en el analisis tecnico simplemente con 2 o 3 milagros que ve. Pero vamos que cada con su dinero es bien libre de hacer lo que quiera.


----------



## Burbujeador (20 Nov 2008)

Skizored dijo:


> El analisis técnico se basa en la teoría de fractales, algo así como decir que la teoría del caos tambien funciona en la bolsa:
> 
> Fractal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> Caos y fractales - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Eso esta muy bien pero aqui lo que intentamos es predecir el valor de un activo en un determinado momento.

Es decir estamos intentando predecir el futuro y alguno ven en este tema muchas seguridades cuando nos enfrentamos a algo mucho mas complicado.


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

Burbujeador dijo:


> Eso no demuestra nada por cada fondo como ese hay 50 que han tenido perdidas y que siguen el analisis técnico.
> 
> Para mi esto es simple cuestión de creencia y al igual que hay gente que cree en dios y no necesita pruebas hay gente que cree en el analisis tecnico simplemente con 2 o 3 milagros que ve. Pero vamos que cada con su dinero es bien libre de hacer lo que quiera.



¿sabe quien fue el primer particular de la historia en ser dueño de un avión de metal? el que aparece en mi firma.

No solo se hizo inmensamente rico con sus análisis, sino que a través de este predijo las dos guerras mundiales, que USA participaría en ellas y que hitler acabaría derrotado. También predijo la gran depresión y cuando se acabaría, todo ello mediante su análisis técnico.

Todo esto mucho tiempo antes de que ocurriera.

Pero allá cada uno con sus ideas.


----------



## feliponII (20 Nov 2008)

Skizored dijo:


> El analisis técnico se basa en la teoría de fractales, algo así como decir que la teoría del caos tambien funciona en la bolsa:
> 
> Fractal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> Caos y fractales - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Yo me lei el libro que el Sr Mandelbrook "el padre de los fractales" publico en su dia FRACTALES Y FINANZAS | BENOîT MANDELBROT Y | Libros Oferta | Venta y Envío de Libros sobre el tema y me decepciono muchisimo ... la conclusion final es lo que estamos viendo estos dias ... que el riesgo en bolsa no se puede cuantificar 

y tambien me lei un analisis de la ostia que se pegaron la gente que lo seguia (en el libro de carpatos "gacelas y leones" creo) ... creo que las recetas magicas no existen en este mundo tan tan influenciado por motivos hetereogeneos y variables.

Quizas el A. Tecnico funcione parcialmente en el sentido de que mide el pulso y la psicologia de los agentes (Los compradores y vendedores) y no las noticias variables y en que mucha gente cree en él


----------



## chameleon (20 Nov 2008)

creo que hará como el resto de días, se mantendrá como ahora, y cuando abra WS copiará lo que haga.


----------



## iLuso (20 Nov 2008)

Burbujeador dijo:


> Es decir estamos intentando predecir el futuro y alguno ven en este tema muchas seguridades cuando nos enfrentamos a algo mucho mas complicado.



A mi me parece que el análisis técnico tiene más de truco psicológico que de análisis. Si se logra convencer a un buen número de analistas técnicos, de que cuando se rompe una figura por determinados sitio, el comportamiento será este o aquel, es fácil que cuando una fluctuación lleve el valor a ese punto, todos vean "la ruptura" y respondan como está previsto... confirmando la profecía.

El "éxito predictivo" de determinadas figuras, radica precisamente en que mucha gente las da por buenas y por lo tanto en cuanto las ven aparecer se comportan siguiendo el guión. 

Pero en la situación actual, creo que hay el miedo suficiente como para que muchos inversores no se dejen llevar por las predicciones y no se fíen absolutamente de nadie. Eso justamente es lo que hace peligroso el análisis técnico en estos momentos: hay un factor de presión psicológica nuevo sobre compradores y vendedores, el miedo, que normalmente no está presente.


----------



## Rocket (20 Nov 2008)

SANTANDER Pierde los 5 euros por accion... :

Santander sigue su 'via crucis': cae casi un 8% y cotiza por debajo de 5 euros - 20/11/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2008)

iLuso dijo:


> A mi me parece que el análisis técnico tiene más de truco psicológico que de análisis. Si se logra convencer a un buen número de analistas técnicos, de que cuando se rompe una figura por determinados sitio, el comportamiento será este o aquel, es fácil que cuando una fluctuación lleve el valor a ese punto, todos vean "la ruptura" y respondan como está previsto... confirmando la profecía.
> 
> El "éxito predictivo" de determinadas figuras, radica precisamente en que mucha gente las da por buenas y por lo tanto en cuanto las ven aparecer se comportan siguiendo el guión.
> 
> Pero en la situación actual, creo que hay el miedo suficiente como para que muchos inversores no se dejen llevar por las predicciones y no se fíen absolutamente de nadie. Eso justamente es lo que hace peligroso el análisis técnico en estos momentos: hay un factor de presión psicológica nuevo sobre compradores y vendedores, el miedo, que normalmente no está presente.



Es que estás atacado por todos lados por noticias, resultados, valores al rojo,...es un caos total, decir que por esta formula nos da tanto, buf


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> SANTANDER Pierde los 5 euros por accion... :
> 
> Santander sigue su 'via crucis': cae casi un 8% y cotiza por debajo de 5 euros - 20/11/08 - elEconomista.es



De momento certifiquemos el 5%... 







Saludos


----------



## Rocket (20 Nov 2008)

Por cierto, Tonuel, necesitariamos una certificacion ISO-9001 con su sello correspondiente para un IBEX a 7.XXX puntos. Me da que va a estar en los 7000 una buena temporadita...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (20 Nov 2008)

gensanta!


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Por cierto, Tonuel, necesitariamos una certificacion ISO-9001 con su sello correspondiente para un IBEX a 7.XXX puntos. Me da que va a estar en los 7000 una buena temporadita...



Habla con Pepitoria... le tengo subcontratados los diseños... 




Saludos


----------



## Burbujeador (20 Nov 2008)

iLuso dijo:


> A mi me parece que el análisis técnico tiene más de truco psicológico que de análisis. Si se logra convencer a un buen número de analistas técnicos, de que cuando se rompe una figura por determinados sitio, el comportamiento será este o aquel, es fácil que cuando una fluctuación lleve el valor a ese punto, todos vean "la ruptura" y respondan como está previsto... confirmando la profecía.
> 
> El "éxito predictivo" de determinadas figuras, radica precisamente en que mucha gente las da por buenas y por lo tanto en cuanto las ven aparecer se comportan siguiendo el guión.
> 
> Pero en la situación actual, creo que hay el miedo suficiente como para que muchos inversores no se dejen llevar por las predicciones y no se fíen absolutamente de nadie. Eso justamente es lo que hace peligroso el análisis técnico en estos momentos: hay un factor de presión psicológica nuevo sobre compradores y vendedores, el miedo, que normalmente no está presente.



Pero es que el problema es que el analisis tecnico no te dice que cuando haya tal figura vaya a pasar algo, si no que te dice que puede pasar eso o lo contrario. Si esta teoria ha resistido el paso del tiempo es debido a que es imposible rebatirlo. Si yo digo que hay una resistencia en 7000 y que si la pasamos iremos para abajo y que si no la pasamos iremos para arriba y que ademas si la pasamos podemos hacer un pull back y volver al mismo lugar, ¿ alguien me puede decir que figura va en contra de ese analisis ?.


----------



## Rocket (20 Nov 2008)

IBEX 35 -275 7.935

Es asalto definitivo a los 7900 ya se esta preparando...


----------



## Burbujeador (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿sabe quien fue el primer particular de la historia en ser dueño de un avión de metal? el que aparece en mi firma.
> 
> No solo se hizo inmensamente rico con sus análisis, sino que a través de este predijo las dos guerras mundiales, que USA participaría en ellas y que hitler acabaría derrotado. También predijo la gran depresión y cuando se acabaría, todo ello mediante su análisis técnico.
> 
> ...



Por uno como ese hay 1000 que no, ¿ eso que demuestra ?. Es muy parecido a como un creyente intenta convencer a un ateo ante cosas que han pasado pero de cientificio nada.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Habla con Pepitoria... le tengo subcontratados los diseños...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voy a ponerme manos a la obra.

Esto ya es vertiginoso


----------



## Rocket (20 Nov 2008)

La CNMV suspende la negociación de Ebro Puleva

La CNMV suspende la negociación de Ebro Puleva - 20/11/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Casiano (20 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Voy a ponerme manos a la obra.
> 
> Esto ya es vertiginoso



Bueno, por lo menos Pepitoria va a crear nuevos puestos de trabajo. Es imposible que él solo pueda atender la demanda de diseños de nuevas certificaciones.


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2008)

Burbujeador dijo:


> Pero es que el problema es que el analisis tecnico no te dice que cuando haya tal figura vaya a pasar algo, si no que te dice que puede pasar eso o lo contrario. Si esta teoria a resistido el paso del tiempo es debido a que es imposible rebatirlo. Si yo digo que hay una resistencia en 7000 y que si la pasamos iremos para abajo y que si no la pasamos iremos para arriba y que ademas si la pasamos podemos hacer un pull back y volver al mismo lugar, *¿ alguien me puede decir que figura va en contra de ese analisis?.*








Saludos


----------



## Rocket (20 Nov 2008)

Esa cara se le va a quedar a mas de uno cuando de verdad se de cuenta de que nos esta pasando en estos momentos... :


----------



## random8429 (20 Nov 2008)




----------



## teto4006 (20 Nov 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> La CNMV suspende la negociación de Ebro Puleva
> 
> La CNMV suspende la negociación de Ebro Puleva - 20/11/08 - elEconomista.es




JODERRRRR : : ¡Cajas refugiándose en productos básicos!


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2008)

Toma, Tonuel

Para certificar lo del Ibex, vamos a tener para un buen rato


----------



## El_Presi (20 Nov 2008)

Ticker/Empresa Texto noticia 


Empresas
Repsol, Santander, Sacyr vallehermoso, General motors, Ferrovial, Bbva, Telefónica, Acciona, Iberdrola, Mapfre, Metrovacesa, más


Al minuto

CNMV analizará la ampliación de capital
11:18 SANTANDER Gráficos | Noticias | Foros
La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) analizará la ampliación del 25% del capital del banco tras admitir la denuncia de un accionista minoritario de la entidad, que aseguró que existen gravísimas irregularidades en la operación y en la actuación del presidente Emilio Botín. En una carta, a la que hoy tuvo acceso Efe, el organismo que dirige Julio Segura afirma que analizará los hechos denunciados por el abogado y accionista Antonio Panea, que mantiene varias causas abiertas contra el Santander, y -en su caso- se llevarán a cabo las actuaciones de investigación oportunas.


----------



## Hermenauta (20 Nov 2008)

Tranquilos, esto solo son unos ligeros movimientos laterales en corto que, segun me ha comentado un repartidor de publicidad licenciado en economicas, tenderan a hacerse oscilantes en largo mas o menos a las 15:47, hora de apertura de la bolsa de Harare.


----------



## El_Presi (20 Nov 2008)

a ver si hacen trampas y aprueban esta tarde ayudas para las automovilisticas y pillar cacho en el vencimiento de futuros del viernes. Ya hicieron algo parecido con el plan de rescate bancario.


----------



## Rocket (20 Nov 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> a ver si hacen trampas y aprueban esta tarde ayudas para las automovilisticas y pillar cacho en el vencimiento de futuros del viernes. Ya hicieron algo parecido con el plan de rescate bancario.



Ya dijeron que no, que el sector del automovil no habia que ayudarlo puesto que no eran entidades financieras, y que se tenian que buscar la vida por su cuenta.

Mi pregunta es: por que a bancos si y a empresas que dan trabajo a miles de personas no? No sera a la larga mas barato que esta gente mantenga su puesto de trabajo y asi potenciar el consumo?


----------



## tonibgs (20 Nov 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Ya dijeron que no, que el sector del automovil no habia que ayudarlo puesto que no eran entidades financieras, y que se tenian que buscar la vida por su cuenta.
> 
> Mi pregunta es: por que a bancos si y a empresas que dan trabajo a miles de personas no? No sera a la larga mas barato que esta gente mantenga su puesto de trabajo y asi potenciar el consumo?



por mucho que nos duela.. no podemos dejar morir a la banca.. sin ella no tendriamos la vida que tenemos ahora mismo. Es por esto que a la banca si y a los coches no.. ademas que los coches tambien estaban en burbuja.. ademas de todo esto, si la banca no dan creditos, como vas a salvar a los coches??, comprandolos a tocateja??, cuantos??, los compraria el estado??, por eso no se puede.


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2008)

No hay dinero... :

Lo que no me explico es como no toman ya medidas drásticas... 


Por cierto...

Hasta los 3000-4000 del Ibex aún queda caminito... 




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Toma, Tonuel
> 
> Para certificar lo del Ibex, vamos a tener para un buen rato



Buen sello... cuando caigan los 7777 Nelson y yo lo certificaremos como es debido... 




Saludos


----------



## bullish consensus (20 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> No hay dinero... :
> 
> Lo que no me explico es como no toman ya medidas drásticas...
> 
> ...



pues quien dijo que el suicidio no era una opcion??? esto es socialismo.


----------



## Skizored (20 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> No hay dinero... :
> 
> Lo que no me explico es como no toman ya medidas drásticas...
> 
> ...



Y que tipo de medidas pueden tomar, si el control del dinero está en manos de los banqueros. Es como decir no hay agricultura, no tenemos semillas, nadie quiere trabajar en el campo, hay que hacer algo.

¿Que hacemos? el juego se ha acabado hemos de pasar el desierto y preparar algo nuevo, pero ¿que preparamos?, ¿seremos capaces de coger por la solapa a los todopoderosos botines, florentinos y demas escoria y decirles que de ahora en adelante si quieres comer a la obra deberás ir?

¿Quien se arriesga a invertir en la banca con la falta de transparencia que hay?


----------



## Starkiller (20 Nov 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> CNMV analizará la ampliación de capital
> 11:18 SANTANDER Gráficos | Noticias | Foros
> La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) analizará la ampliación del 25% del capital del banco tras admitir la denuncia de un accionista minoritario de la entidad, que aseguró que existen gravísimas irregularidades en la operación y en la actuación del presidente Emilio Botín. En una carta, a la que hoy tuvo acceso Efe, el organismo que dirige Julio Segura afirma que analizará los hechos denunciados por el abogado y accionista Antonio Panea, que mantiene varias causas abiertas contra el Santander, y -en su caso- se llevarán a cabo las actuaciones de investigación oportunas.



No saben nada... ¿No es esto una forma de proteger al Santander del último bajón de la bolsa?

La banca Europea ha bajado a los infiernos estos últimos días. Santander con ella, pero claro, camuflando esto con la dilución del valor de las accciones.

No es descartable que tras esta noticia se dispare otra vez el valor de la acción, recuperando lo perdido.

Desde luego, todo esto, huele fatal a maniobra sucia, magistralmente ejecutada, eso si.

Joder con Botín. Tiene más peligro que una piraña en un bidé.


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2008)

Skizored dijo:


> Y que tipo de medidas pueden tomar?



Ahora mismo se me ocurren tres para ya...

-Congelación del sueldo de los funcionarios por 4 años mínimo.
-Supresión de los Ministerios de Igualdad y Vivienda.
-Eliminación de gastos presupuestados para el año próximo chorras... tipo Barceló o embajadas...

Nada nuevo bajo el sol... :o

Cada dia tengo más claro que tocaremos fondo muy pronto... pero que fondo...




Por cierto, el Botín es un crack... yalodeciayo... 


Saludos


----------



## Borjita burbujas (20 Nov 2008)

*¡Hagan juego señores!*


----------



## Skizored (20 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Ahora mismo se me ocurren tres para ya...
> 
> -Congelación del sueldo de los funcionarios por 4 años mínimo.
> -Supresión de los Ministerios de Igualdad y Vivienda.
> ...



Eso es el chocolate del loro. No serviría para nada es como a algún gracioso de mi empresa se le ocurrio reducir gastos y uno de los puntos que toco fue el papel higienico, la respuesta de la gente fue tal que tuvo que volver al papel que no rascaba el ojete.

Todavia huele su despacho.


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2008)

Skizored dijo:


> Eso es el chocolate del loro. No serviría para nada es como a algún gracioso de mi empresa se le ocurrio reducir gastos y uno de los puntos que toco fue el papel higienico, la respuesta de la gente fue tal que tuvo que volver al papel que no rascaba el ojete.
> 
> Todavia huele su despacho.



Eso ya mismo, lo más duro tendrá que venir después... :o

Reducción de la masa funcionarial?
De administraciones y cargos púbicos?
Rebaja de salarios?
Reforma del Mercado de trabajo?

Pues será que no hay teclas que tocar...


Por cierto... Sabeis como va el SAN...???? 

-8%


Saludos


----------



## lordloki (20 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Ahora mismo se me ocurren tres para ya...
> 
> -Congelación del sueldo de los funcionarios por 4 años mínimo.
> -Supresión de los Ministerios de Igualdad y Vivienda.
> ...



- Disminución radical del presupuesto destinado a obras publicas orientandolo a la creacion de un tejido de empresas exportadoras.


----------



## Dazis (20 Nov 2008)

Ahora mismo se me ocurren tres para ya...

-Congelación del sueldo de los funcionarios por 4 años mínimo.
-Supresión de los Ministerios de Igualdad y Vivienda.
-Eliminación de gastos presupuestados para el año próximo chorras... tipo Barceló o embajadas...

Nada nuevo bajo el sol... 


*Propuestas más serias, que esto no es el gato al agua...

Yo creo que la solución tiene que pasar por una mayor regulación de la banca, la discusión es hasta donde se regula. Lo que no puede ser es que un ejecutivo cobre un paston por hundir un banco, llámese contratos blindados...*


----------



## percebe (20 Nov 2008)

Alguien sabe a cuanto cotizan hoy los derechos de ampliacion del santander, o donde se puede mirar su cotizacion.?


----------



## Pedro Solves (20 Nov 2008)

No pienso tomar ninguna medida, todo está bien como está...


----------



## chameleon (20 Nov 2008)

a ver si abre WS y rompemos la monotonía... 
por cierto, los certificados pueden poner -5% con el signo negativo? yo creo que así impactan más.

El Ibex se asoma al precipicio: si rompe a la baja, se puede ir a los mínimos de 2002 - Cotizalia



> E. Sanz / E. Segovia - 20/11/2008 09:02h Actualizado: 20/11/2008 11:27h
> Deja tu comentario (0)
> (4/5 | 1 voto)
> 
> ...


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2008)

Dazis dijo:


> Yo creo que la solución tiene que pasar por una mayor regulación de la banca, la discusión es hasta donde se regula. Lo que no puede ser es que un ejecutivo cobre un paston por hundir un banco, llámese contratos blindados...



Y eso te crees que nos va a sacar de la gran depresión... :o




lordloki dijo:


> - Disminución radical del presupuesto destinado a obras publicas orientandolo a la creacion de un tejido de empresas exportadoras.



Es una opción... el problema es que no somos competitivos ni para poder exportar una mierda...


Saludos


----------



## davinci79 (20 Nov 2008)

Los soportes esta vez si que parecen fuertes.

En cuanto a los certificados, con Nelson señalando, molan más. A ver si vemos hoy un...


----------



## donpepito (20 Nov 2008)

Como que no, se puede ser competitivo, hay muchos sectores que exportan: Alimentación: - Fruta - Aceite, solo tienes que darte una vuelta por supermercados de Europa para comprobar que las mismas marcas que compramos en España son más baratas allí, por la competencia de otros países.


----------



## Skizored (20 Nov 2008)

Dazis dijo:


> Ahora mismo se me ocurren tres para ya...
> 
> -Congelación del sueldo de los funcionarios por 4 años mínimo.
> -Supresión de los Ministerios de Igualdad y Vivienda.
> ...




La mayor regulación debería pasar por eliminar la usura, favorecer el ahorro, control de precios, destrucción del libre mercado, borrar el capitalismo del mapa.

Y eso no lo harán.


----------



## tasator (20 Nov 2008)

percebe dijo:


> Alguien sabe a cuanto cotizan hoy los derechos de ampliacion del santander, o donde se puede mirar su cotizacion.?




BANCO SANTANDER D08-NOV


Ult. Dif. Dif. % 
0,12 -0,10 -45,45 MERCADO CONTINUO

http://www.infobolsa.es/Web/Page/120/FV/M%20SAN.D/SAN%20D08%20NOV/?PageIDBack=3&UserType=UA&ImgDir=img#


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

Skizored dijo:


> favorecer el ahorro.....borrar el capitalismo del mapa.



Aquí hay algo que no me cuadra.

Sin acritud.


----------



## Suko (20 Nov 2008)

veis factible que la accion baje de 4.5 y se suspenda la ampliacion?


----------



## percebe (20 Nov 2008)

tasator dijo:


> BANCO SANTANDER D08-NOV
> 
> 
> Ult. Dif. Dif. %
> ...



gracias tasator 

4,50+4derechos=4.98 uf uf uf uf


----------



## donpepito (20 Nov 2008)

Se está viendo la estrategia.... bajar a mínimos la acción dos días antes de la ampliación para que los accionistas vayan forzados, ya que el 80% seguro que están esperando un milagro y continuan sin venderlos (derechos)


----------



## Skizored (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Aquí hay algo que no me cuadra.
> 
> Sin acritud.



Tienes razón, pero es que tampoco apostaría por el socialismo, tal vez algo intermedio


----------



## Hagen (20 Nov 2008)

Una medida Clara

Crear mil frabricas de conserveras de atun, tomate, pimientos.....


----------



## percebe (20 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Se está viendo la estrategia.... bajar a mínimos la acción dos días antes de la ampliación para que los accionistas vayan forzados, ya que el 80% seguro que están esperando un milagro y continuan sin venderlos (derechos)



ya pero casi digo casi sale mas rentable vender los derechos y comprar la accion en el mercado.

4,50+4 derechos=4.98
valor de accion en mercado

5,06


----------



## chameleon (20 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Una medida Clara
> 
> Crear mil frabricas de conserveras de atun, tomate, pimientos.....



por lo visto no se nos dá mal hacer zapatos, de momento coches no haremos:

PSA Peugeot-Citroën reducirá su plantilla en *2.700 *trabajadores en todo el mundo por la caída de ventas - COtizalia


----------



## Hagen (20 Nov 2008)

Empresas nuevas en tiempo de crisis:

Si no hay fabricas de coches, habra que montar un criadero de burros,

Reconvertir la fabrica de coches, en una de fabricación de herraduras.....(con minimo gasto, las cortadoras y plegadoras ya las tienen)


----------



## Franze (20 Nov 2008)

lordloki dijo:


> - Disminución radical del presupuesto destinado a obras publicas orientandolo a la creacion de un tejido de empresas exportadoras.



Venta del 95% de los coches oficiales y despido de los no funcionarios que trabajan para los ayuntamientos, es decir los no conseguidos con oposición, con eso algo hariamos.


----------



## Hagen (20 Nov 2008)

Los futuros del Dow en positivo, (verde muy clarito)


----------



## percebe (20 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Los futuros del Dow en positivo, (verde muy clarito)



a las 14:30 hay dato de paro de eeuu vamos a ver si resiste el verde


----------



## pepeton (20 Nov 2008)

Vamos chicos, fin de la crisis, esto ya va pa''rriba sin remision.

Ibex 35 remontando sin piedad, -2,51%


----------



## Tupper (20 Nov 2008)

Joder con el puto Invertia de los huevos. Siempre igual coño. Cada vez que hay una megabajada se bloquea y te pone las cotizaciones del día anterior.

Pero cuando la bolsa sube nunca jamás tiene problemas.

Qué curioso.


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Joder con el puto Invertia de los huevos. Siempre igual coño. Cada vez que hay una megabajada se bloque y te pone las cotizaciones del día anterior.
> 
> Pero cuando la bolsa sube nunca jamás tiene problemas.
> 
> Qué curioso.



El error no es que Invertia haga eso, el error es que tu vayas a Invertia a enterarte de las cotizaciones


----------



## percebe (20 Nov 2008)

joder con los futuros..... Han bajado tipos en yakilandia o que?


----------



## Vercingetorix (20 Nov 2008)

Con toda la tonteria, al final el Ibex va a cerrar plano, como siga asi


----------



## Locke (20 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Con toda la tonteria, al final el Ibex va a cerrar plano, como siga asi



Queda mucho día por delante aun. Últimamente en la ultima media hora de los mercados podemos irnos al mas profundo de los avernos, o subir como si no pasara nada.

Yo ya no me fío un pelo la verdad, aunque tengo la intuición que al final nos la pegamos hoy, y no solo en el ibex. Sin ningún tipo de análisis, que conste, me veo cerrando hoy alrededor de los 7500.

Saludos!


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2008)

...y santander a su bola,


----------



## Kujire (20 Nov 2008)

No os pongias tan dramáticos, al fin al cabo es como hacerse una operación de liposubción ....sin anestesia. Lo necesitabas, te va a escocer un poco, pero a la larga ya verás que tipo más fino se te pone.


----------



## Tupper (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> El error no es que Invertia haga eso, el error es que tu vayas a Invertia a enterarte de las cotizaciones



No me puedo permitir el lujo de tener una terminal bloomberg en casa. 

Y desde la oficina estas cositas no se pueden hacer...


----------



## Hagen (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder,

Como va el Eurostoxx, parece que esta esperando al DOW, pero ha recuperado todo el gap de bajada de esta mañana.

Nos estan jugando alguna, para perder la subida con los futuros de mañana.

Salu2


----------



## Kujire (20 Nov 2008)

*Estamos de Guardia mientras Mulder va al Mcdonnals...*


----------



## pepeton (20 Nov 2008)

Ibex pa'bajo again, -2,75%


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Nov 2008)

Que viene el paro USA, mucho peor de lo esperado, ahi el motivo del p'abajo


----------



## wolf45 (20 Nov 2008)

Al final se cumplira el dossier que lei hace bastantes años, el cual decia, que Expaña quedaria como pais turistico y de servicios, nada mas con folklore propio en el New Order, hablo de unos 20 años y se referia al siglo XX,,,estamos en el XXI

A ver si se cumplira, y los que queden, se tendran que vestir de bandoleros para los turistas?????


----------



## wolf45 (20 Nov 2008)

El Ibex se aferra a los 8000 como una garrapata,,,, en los proximos dias, le echaran Zotal, y el soporte sera en los 7500,,,, voladura controlada,,, posiciones muy cortas,muy cortas, no hay nada fiable


----------



## Skizored (20 Nov 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Que viene el paro USA, mucho peor de lo esperado, ahi el motivo del p'abajo



No me creo que no lo supieran ya, esto son todo maniobras muy bien llevadas para poder ir saliendose ordenadamente y dejar a los cuatro pringaillos con los dedos pillados.


----------



## percebe (20 Nov 2008)

peligran los 7900 de los yankis


edito: se los cargaron


----------



## Rocket (20 Nov 2008)

Esto se hunde... el comportamiento del DOW era lo que el IBEX esperaba para subir o bajar... y desde luego, que va a ir hacia abajo. Muy abajo.

El asalto a los 7900 esta en camino...


----------



## percebe (20 Nov 2008)

cuidadin que puede haber disgusto en los usa antes de abrir:
futuros 7870 y bajandoooo.


----------



## Skizored (20 Nov 2008)

Y el Ibex ya ha roto los 8000 bien rotos, ahora mismo 7960 y lo que queda


----------



## El_Presi (20 Nov 2008)

"La media de las últimas cuatro semanas de las peticiones de subsidio por desempleo, un indicador menos volátil, se elevó hasta los 506.500, la cifra más alta desde enero de 1983."

tela marinera, y esto acaba de empezar. Lo vamos a pasar fatal


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2008)

Tonuel 

vete preparando que hoy estrenas el certificado ISO-IBEX


----------



## Lionel Hutz (20 Nov 2008)

...y dale.
asi desde ayer.
Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones
compra 0,01 venta 0,02


----------



## percebe (20 Nov 2008)

siguiente dato a las 4:

* A las 16.00:

Indicador de negocios de la FED de Filadelfia de noviembre

Dato previo: -37,5. Previsión: -35.

Valoración: 4.

Repercusión en bolsa: Las bolsas lo quieren alto y los bonos bajo, aunque es un dato regional es una cifra muy influyente.


----------



## wolf45 (20 Nov 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> "La media de las últimas cuatro semanas de las peticiones de subsidio por desempleo, un indicador menos volátil, se elevó hasta los 506.500, la cifra más alta desde enero de 1983."
> 
> tela marinera, y esto acaba de empezar. Lo vamos a pasar fatal





Lo maquillaran, COMO SEA, lo saben, saben esas cigfras, pero las arreglaran como sea, seran malas, muy malas, pero NO la VERDAD


----------



## Kujire (20 Nov 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> Lo maquillaran, COMO SEA, lo saben, saben esas cigfras, pero las arreglaran como sea, seran malas, muy malas, pero NO la VERDAD



"el ladrón cree que todos son de su misma condición"

es decir, lo que pasa en España no se tiene por qué extrapolar a otros países, más aún cuando lo sabe todo el mundo, y cabe recordar que los US son el país de las estadísticas. Todo lo calculan y recalculan 100 veces, sería muy sencillo descubrir la falsedad.


----------



## wolf45 (20 Nov 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> "el ladrón cree que todos son de su misma condición"
> 
> es decir, lo que pasa en España no se tiene por qué extrapolar a otros países, más aún cuando lo sabe todo el mundo, y cabe recordar que los US son el país de las estadísticas. Todo lo calculan y recalculan 100 veces, sería muy sencillo descubrir la falsedad.





Amigo mio, no sabes aquello de:

'Yo me como un pollo, tu no comes nada, entre los dos noshemos comido un pollo'


Les es muy facil, por ejemplo estos dias lo estan diciendo, quitar a los prejubilados del paro, hay muchas formulas, no seas tan ingenuo, las cifras se maquillan y arreglan si se quiere, al menos para el vulgo pueblo, otra cosa, es que engañen a otros paises ahi esta mas crudo el tema, pero el rebaño, se lo traga


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

Pues parece que contra viento y fundamentales (como de costumbre) esta tarde podríamos subir, antes nos toca el trámite de estrellarnos contra el soporte del 2214 en el Stoxx y de ahí a volar.

¿porqué volaremos? pues porque toca, no hay más, mañana hay vencimiento de futuros y hay que embellecer el panorama un poco para la que viene.

Tras este parón en las bajadas volveremos a caernos.

Edito: al escribir esto ya hemos tocado los 2214.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> *¿porqué volaremos? pues porque toca,* no hay más, mañana hay vencimiento de futuros y hay que embellecer el panorama un poco para la que viene.
> 
> .



Mulder, ¿que predicción es esta?


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

Tenemos que pasar entre hoy y mañana dos cotas: la del 2292 y la del 2360.

Opcional: pasar la cota del 2482.

Si los leoncios quieren pintarlo muy bonito de cara al vencimiento nos comeremos hasta la cota opcional. Es muy probable que hoy consigamos pasar la primera cota porque hay que subir hasta el 2299 donde tenemos el gap de apertura y en el día de hoy aun no lo hemos cerrado a pesar del intento de esta mañana.


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mulder, ¿que predicción es esta?



Es una predicción de manipulación de mercado, cosa que ocurre en cualquier vencimiento, haya tendencia bajista, alcista o lateral.


----------



## percebe (20 Nov 2008)

Ostias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:

carpatos:

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## chameleon (20 Nov 2008)

14:57:24 h. 

 Mundo Hedge Fund. Comentarios importantes. - Carpatos



> Muy inquietantes los comentarios que se cuecen hoy por el mundo hedge fund. De hecho traigo muy malas noticias. Ya sé que no es la piedra filosofal lo que dicen los hedges pero en los meses que llevamos siguiendo estos comentarios muy pocas veces han fallado cuando hablan de grandes movimientos a medio.
> 
> Bien, sin más rodeos, ¿recuerdan que llevo días hablando que entre los hedge todo el mundo dice que lo normal es que acabemos en 700 del mini S&P 500?
> 
> ...


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Nov 2008)

sicran dijo:


> El Nikkei sigue hacia abajo, poco a poco pero sin parar, ya pierde más de 500 puntos:
> 
> 14:48
> 7,744.78 - 528.44
> ...



Perdón por el gambazo de esta madrugada pero seguía el mercado por Intereconomía y el locutor en vez de decir bajada de 6 puntos ha dicho 6 puntos porcentuales,y como el nikkei bajaba más o menos eso,me la he comido doblada.

Perdon.


----------



## Rocket (20 Nov 2008)

Ya estan aqui...


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

Fíjense bien en el triple suelo que tenemos hoy en el Stoxx apoyado en el 2214. Lo malo es que no se donde conseguir un gráfico del Stoxx.

Edito: Aquí lo tienen, feo pero gráfico: http://www.eurexchange.com/market/quotes/IDX/STX/BLC/FESX/200812_en.html


----------



## chameleon (20 Nov 2008)

no parece que ocurra nada no?
el dow aguanta, ¿seremos demasiado apocalípticos?


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (20 Nov 2008)

Bueno, me he perdido una mañana interesante, pero ya estoy aqui con las palomitas

Apertura maja, a ver como sigue

DJIA 7,915.72 -81.56 -1.02%
NASDAQ 1,375.90 -10.52 -0.76%
S&P 500 799.02 -7.56 -0.94%


----------



## tasator (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Fíjense bien en el triple suelo que tenemos hoy en el Stoxx apoyado en el 2214. Lo malo es que no se donde conseguir un gráfico del Stoxx.



Aquí tienes una

​
Y ojo, que no solo hay triple suelo, tal vez este formando un hombro/cabeza/hombro en los últimos tramos desde las 12 pm


----------



## Rocket (20 Nov 2008)

El asalto a los 7900 ha empezado...


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (20 Nov 2008)

¡Hala! 

El S&P por debajo de 790


----------



## Kujire (20 Nov 2008)

wolf45 dijo:


> Amigo mio, no sabes aquello de:
> 
> 'Yo me como un pollo, tu no comes nada, entre los dos noshemos comido un pollo'



Te cuento la historia cómo la sé yo: 



> En una isla había 2 naufragos y un pollo. La media nos indica que cada naufrago tiene 1/2 pollo, pero la realidad nos dice que el pollo se lo comió uno sólo



Esta historia sirve para demostrar a los alumnos de "Introducción a la Estadística" a que no se fíen sólo de las Medias aritméticas o de los grandes titulares para extraer una conclusión sobre una población. 

Una vez oí eso de "_los números son unos chicos fáciles, que se van con el primero que pasa_", yo pienso que al contrario, los números son tan sólo números, lo importante es saber leerlos, la mayoría de gente no sabe leerlos, ese es el problema.

Qué importa que las estadísticas digan lo contrario de lo que la gente siente, la realidad siempre prevalece, para bien o para mal. La situación en US es cabreante, frustrante, deprimente, cuando todo y repito todo está cayendo losa tras losa, día tras día, con malos resultados ...."un día con sol no hace verano". Eso si, no te sorprendas que la corrupción que rodea España sea tan global que el ver la purga en los otros nos parezca de mentira, pero te repito que no lo es, es tan real como que tenemos un presidente negro.


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

Pues ahora mismo estamos por debajo del 2214, vamos a ver si recupera.


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

Pues ya está recuperado.

edito: vaya montaña rusa, ahora vuelve por debajo.


----------



## chameleon (20 Nov 2008)

tasator dijo:


> Y ojo, que no solo hay triple suelo, tal vez este formando un hombro/cabeza/hombro en los últimos tramos desde las 12 pm



una hch de libro, y el final es una bajada de fliparlo


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (20 Nov 2008)

*Carpatos...*

Verán, creo que no soy el único dedicado al trading profesional que esta pasando un mesecito de película. *No recuerdo en mis veintitantos años de carrera haber visto una orgía de volatilidad como esta, que hace extremadamente dificil la operativa se siga la táctica que se siga. Ni una sola de las estrategias que siguen tradicionalmente los hedge funciona este mes, ni el anterior, porque sencillamente hemos descarrilado*. Ya no se trata de bajar o de subir, sino la brutal volatilidad más alta de la historia.

[...]

De momento ayer se perdió lo que nos e tenía que perder, el 815 del mini S&P 500. *Entre los hedge se habla sin tapunjos, o viene pero ya un super rebote que nos lleve por encima de 885, o esto terminará tarde o temprano en 700.* Es decir, nadie sabe lo que va a pasar, cualquiera sabe, con esta volatilidad, podemos ver ahora mismo un rebote gigantesco, pero decir que no hay potencial de bajada es un error, se puede bajar tranquilamente mucho más, del nivel actual a esos 700 hay una bajada muy dura.

Y lo que es peor el efecto dilución, una bajada de un 10% debe ser replicada con una subida del 20% por ejemplo sólo para quedarse igual...


----------



## dillei (20 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> una hch de libro, y el final es una bajada de fliparlo



Objetivo de caida 2170


----------



## Rocket (20 Nov 2008)

Perdidos los 7900! IBEX35 7.891 -319


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

El Stoxx perdiendo el 2200 y dejando todo mi análisis en agua de borrajas, ¡pues que bien!


----------



## donpepito (20 Nov 2008)

Un nuevo repaso a Santander -9,09%


----------



## tasator (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:



> El Stoxx perdiendo el 2200 y dejando todo mi análisis en agua de borrajas, ¡pues que bien!





tasator dijo:


> Aquí tienes una
> 
> ​
> Y ojo, que no solo hay triple suelo, tal vez este formando un hombro/cabeza/hombro en los últimos tramos desde las 12 pm




Ya te dije que estaba haciendo un hch. :


----------



## chemosh (20 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Un nuevo repaso a Santander -9,09%



Al Santander solo le falta que se filtre que ha ido a la subasa de esta mañana....


----------



## Columpio_Asesino (20 Nov 2008)

¿Lo del SAN es para preocuparse? Lo digo porque tengo ahí unos ahorrillos...


----------



## Rocket (20 Nov 2008)

El ataque a los 7800 empezara en breve...


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

Parece que se dejan la manipulación del mercado para la última hora, que es el momento de las manos de dios.


----------



## tasator (20 Nov 2008)

Columpio_Asesino dijo:


> ¿Lo del SAN es para preocuparse? Lo digo porque tengo ahí unos ahorrillos...




Si los tienes en acciones ya es un poco tarde para preocuparse, de no haberlo hecho antes, ahora relájate y disfruta. 

Si lo tienes en depósitos, no es para preocuparse, al menos no más que si lo tienes en cualquier otro banco, andan todos a la par, a la par de mal, pero a la par.


----------



## belier (20 Nov 2008)

Cárpatos ve algún nubarrón. Se le nota algo preocupado... 



Cárpatos dijo:


> El indicador de negocios de la FED de Filadelfia baja de -37,5 a -39,3 y queda mucho peor de lo esperado. Esta es la peor cifra desde 1990.
> 
> El indicador de nuevos pedidos baja de -30,5 a -31,4. Peor dato desde 1980.
> 
> ...


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (20 Nov 2008)

He visto el futuro del S&P a 779,98


----------



## percebe (20 Nov 2008)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> He visto el futuro del S&P a 779,98



me da a mi que lo vas a ver mas bajo


----------



## chameleon (20 Nov 2008)

¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## Misterio (20 Nov 2008)

Bueno bueno llego a tiempo para la fiesta.

Citi otro 20% GM un 35%, mañana es viernes...


----------



## Rocket (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx perdiendo el 2200 y dejando todo mi análisis en agua de borrajas, ¡pues que bien!



Lo que siempre digo: Se puede acertar o fallar de boquilla, no pasa nada porque es gratis. Lo que no debe hacer nadie ahora es METERSE EN BOLSA.


----------



## eruique (20 Nov 2008)

El Ibex se asoma al precipicio: si rompe a la baja, se puede ir a los mínimos de 2002 - Cotizalia.com


> El Ibex se asoma al precipicio: si rompe a la baja, se puede ir a los mínimos de 2002
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2008)

*Que cada uno se quede con la certificación que le toque... *








Saludos


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Lo que siempre digo: Se puede acertar o fallar de boquilla, no pasa nada porque es gratis. Lo que no debe hacer nadie ahora es METERSE EN BOLSA.



Ahora con unos cortos y la volatilidad que hay se puede ganar muchísimo, pero hay que ir con mucho cuidado porque la misma volatilidad te puede arruinar en los rebotes.


----------



## MirwaiS (20 Nov 2008)

> empiezan a salir datos con tufo a deflación



Espero que lo haya dicho en broma, porque de ser así, este país se iría a la mierda directo.
Espero que por el bien de todos que esta situación no llegue a darse, nos arruinaríamos todos en la miseria.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (20 Nov 2008)

¿Tendremos hoy uno de esos 5% certificados por Tonuel para el Ibex ?


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Lo que siempre digo: Se puede acertar o fallar de boquilla, no pasa nada porque es gratis. Lo que no debe hacer nadie ahora es METERSE EN BOLSA.



Pues yo conozco uno que ha comprado 5000 acciones de SAN hace unos dias, ...


----------



## Rocket (20 Nov 2008)

Yo creo que, justo ahora, en la cima de este nuevo piquito, estamos en la antesala de un gran hostiazo... :


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

MirwaiS dijo:


> Espero que lo haya dicho en broma, porque de ser así, este país se iría a la mierda directo.
> Espero que por el bien de todos que esta situación no llegue a darse, nos arruinaríamos todos en la miseria.



Pues una deflación es lo mejor que le puede suceder a un ahorrador y el peor escenario para un derrochador, durante estos últimos años hemos visto el peor escenario nunca visto para los ahorradores, creo que ya va siendo hora de que veamos lo contrario.

Un escenario malo para los ahorradores es el problema real de la economía, no lo que viene después.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> *que Cada Uno Se Quede Con La Certificación Que Le Toque... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*lluvia De Nelsons*


----------



## creative (20 Nov 2008)

donde estan todos aquellos analistos que decian que l Timoibex tenia suelo de 8000 puntos?? y los de 9000? y los que ibamos a llegar a los 17.000??? joselu estas hay?

y los que comprar acciones del SAN a 7 euros era una GANGA??


----------



## dillei (20 Nov 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Yo creo que, justo ahora, en la cima de este nuevo piquito, estamos en la antesala de un gran hostiazo... :



Pullback a 7900 y pabajo


----------



## MirwaiS (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues una deflación es lo mejor que le puede suceder a un ahorrador y el peor escenario para un derrochador, durante estos últimos años hemos visto el peor escenario nunca visto para los ahorradores, creo que ya va siendo hora de que veamos lo contrario.
> 
> Un escenario malo para los ahorradores es el problema real de la economía, no lo que viene después.



Pero cómo ?
Las empresas se arruinarían !! tendrían que poner el precio de los productos por los suelos....!
Sí, productos muy baratos, pero si la empresa no tiene beneficio le sobran trabajadores por todos lados..
Que es el obrero sin la fábrica en la que poder trabajar ?

Por el bien de todos espero que no.


----------



## CALIXTO (20 Nov 2008)

Me parece que esto es grave, no?


----------



## chameleon (20 Nov 2008)

tenía razón azkuna, cerramos la semana en mínimos anuales y con alguna quiebra gorda


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (20 Nov 2008)

MirwaiS dijo:


> Pero cómo ?
> Las empresas se arruinarían !! tendrían que poner el precio de los productos por los suelos....!
> Sí, productos muy baratos, pero si la empresa no tiene beneficio le sobran trabajadores por todos lados..
> Que es el obrero sin la fábrica en la que poder trabajar ?
> ...



Las empresas no se arruinarían ni ocho cuartos, REDUCIRIAN SUS BENEFICIOS, que no es lo mismo. Yo trabajo en un sector donde es "normal" que a un producto de andar por casa se le gane un 55% de margen, sin contar lo que nos quedamos los proveedores... Menos sablear y mas TRABAJAR. Lo que pasa es que vienen tiempos donde hay que trabajar para ganar, y mucho, y eso a la banda de vagos y maleantes amantes del pelotazo que se han adueñado de la mayor parte del espectro económico NO LES GUSTA.
¿Que paso de ganar un 80% de beneficio a un 30%? Pues nada, cierro el negocio que no me sale rentable. Un ERE y todos a la calle, y a buscar otro sector en el que seguir chupando del bote rascandose los huevos a dos manos:

Cataclismo ya!!!!!


----------



## Lupo (20 Nov 2008)

Hola a todos, termino de entrar ahora mismo, veo el sopapo del ibex pero veo que está parada la cosa. ¿Han suspendido la cotización del ibex?


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

creative dijo:


> donde estan todos aquellos analistos que decian que l Timoibex tenia suelo de 8000 puntos?? y los de 9000? y los que ibamos a llegar a los 17.000??? joselu estas hay?
> 
> y los que comprar acciones del SAN a 7 euros era una GANGA??



Un primer análisis hecho al Ibex cuando empezó a bajar daba los 9000 como objetivo, que se correspondía con el 61.8% de bajada desde que en el 2003 se empezó a subir tras la burbuja puntocom.

Otra cosa es que lo que estamos corrigiendo es algo que viene de mucho antes del 2003, teóricamente estamos corrigiendo toda la tendencia desde 1987, que coincide muy bien con el inicio de la burbuja inmobiliaria que estamos pinchando ahora mismo.


----------



## Rocket (20 Nov 2008)

Deutsche Bank rebaja el precio objetivo de Santander un 35% hasta 9 euros.

Deutsche Bank ha recortado un 35% el precio objetivo de las acciones de la entidad cántabra desde los 14 euros hasta los 9 euros. Deutsche Bank reitera su recomendación de comprar. Ayer, los títulos de Santander cedieron casi un 10% hasta los los 5,41 euros.


----------



## un marronazo (20 Nov 2008)

-325 ya? Pero sí son las 16'41


----------



## Morototeo (20 Nov 2008)

Mañana por la tarde me comprare unas 10.000 acciones del santander. A ver si hay suerte y las pillo a 3 euros cada una....


KE NOOOOOOO, QUE NO ESTOY LOCO NI ME GUSTA EL CASINO DE LA 

*BOLSA ROSA*


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

MirwaiS dijo:


> Pero cómo ?
> Las empresas se arruinarían !! tendrían que poner el precio de los productos por los suelos....!
> Sí, productos muy baratos, pero si la empresa no tiene beneficio le sobran trabajadores por todos lados..
> Que es el obrero sin la fábrica en la que poder trabajar ?
> ...



¿sabes lo que significan las siglas I+D? pues el que quiera sobrevivir y ganar dinero en el futuro va a tener que abrazar esas siglas como si fueran su madre.

Es decir, innovación, desarrollo y productividad para obtener productos que creen valor y sean exportables, solo así vamos a salir de esta crisis y la cuadrilla de empresarios chupópteros que no creen valor añadido con sus productos a la rue.

Economía basada en desarrollo del de verdad, no en 'efectos riquezas' totalmente ficticios.


----------



## MirwaiS (20 Nov 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Las empresas no se arruinarían ni ocho cuartos, REDUCIRIAN SUS BENEFICIOS, que no es lo mismo. Yo trabajo en un sector donde es "normal" que a un producto de andar por casa se le gane un 55% de margen, sin contar lo que nos quedamos los proveedores... Menos sablear y mas TRABAJAR. Lo que pasa es que vienen tiempos donde hay que trabajar para ganar, y mucho, y eso a la banda de vagos y maleantes amantes del pelotazo que se han adueñado de la mayor parte del espectro económico NO LES GUSTA.
> ¿Que paso de ganar un 80% de beneficio a un 30%? Pues nada, cierro el negocio que no me sale rentable. Un ERE y todos a la calle, y a buscar otro sector en el que seguir chupando del bote rascandose los huevos a dos manos:
> 
> Cataclismo ya!!!!!




Sí, muy bonito, pero cuando una empresa no tiene el suficiente beneficio, ya no invierte ni se expande, ni crea puestos de trabajo..
Queréis un país lleno de parados ?
Aparte, igual que una situación de inflación es un círculo vicioso, la deflación es exactamente igual pero a la inversa.
Sería realmente preocupante.
Puestos a elegir, prefiero un país de empresarios multimillonarios y una población activa con empleo, que lo contrario.. paro paro paro y pobreza generalizada... gente que prefiere no consumir por si acaso la situación va a peor.. eso es la ruina de un país.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2008)

Me he tenido que leer las 23 páginas desde que me fui ayer... 

Madre mía, al final esta es la semana... ahora os saco un informe calentito de los principales bancos europeos...

Saludos...

PD: Futuros Dow Jones positivos... :


----------



## Misterio (20 Nov 2008)

Petardazo hacia arriba del S&P de 776 a 803.


----------



## chameleon (20 Nov 2008)

montaña rusa, DOW en positivo ...
la siguiente caída da tiempo a que coincida con el cierre del IBEX, nos vamos a cagar


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2008)

morototeo dijo:


> Mañana por la tarde me comprare unas 10.000 acciones del santander. A ver si hay suerte y las pillo a 3 euros cada una....



Oye..., que a 3 € las voy a pillar yo... :



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2008)

*ING GROEP 5,63 -10,35%
DEUTSCHE BANK 19,19 -10,29%
SANTANDER 4,94 -8,69%
CREDIT AGRICOLE 6,98 -7,49% 
BNP PARIBAS 34,20 -5,64%
BBVA 7,11 -4,69%*

Saludos...

Edito: Al final de la jornada os hago el resumen con los ingleses incluidos...


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

MirwaiS dijo:


> Sí, muy bonito, pero cuando una empresa no tiene el suficiente beneficio, ya no invierte ni se expande, ni crea puestos de trabajo..
> Queréis un país lleno de parados ?
> Aparte, igual que una situación de inflación es un círculo vicioso, la deflación es exactamente igual pero a la inversa.
> Sería realmente preocupante.
> Puestos a elegir, prefiero un país de empresarios multimillonarios y una población activa con empleo, que lo contrario.. paro paro paro y pobreza generalizada... gente que prefiere no consumir por si acaso la situación va a peor.. eso es la ruina de un país.



Dicen que las crisis agudizan el ingenio, no todo es malo. Muchas veces son purgas necesarias, como ha dicho kujire hace unas cuantas páginas, la crisis es un lifting que se le hace a la economía, escuece un poco pero dejamos al paciente de buen ver.


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

El Stoxx ya está haciendo lo que suponía al principio de la tarde y va disparado.


----------



## MirwaiS (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Dicen que las crisis agudizan el ingenio, no todo es malo. Muchas veces son purgas necesarias, como ha dicho kujire hace unas cuantas páginas, la crisis es un lifting que se le hace a la economía, escuece un poco pero dejamos al paciente de buen ver.




Hombre, si fuese para ir a una situación a mejor....
Pero para que el I+D funcione no basta con decirlo, sino, hay que empezar por la calidad de la educación para que el desarrollo sostenible de la economía de un país pueda llevarse a cabo..
Y en españa la calidad de la enseñanza no interesa.. interesa tenernos a todos tontitos y bien manipulados.

Sinceramente me cuesta mucho creer que el país europeo de la fiesta, la siesta y el pedorreo pueda llegar a tener algún día una economía basada en I+D..
Para eso habría que reformarlo todo y cambiar el chip desde ya.. y parece que intención de hacerlo no la hay.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Dicen que las crisis agudizan el ingenio, no todo es malo. Muchas veces son purgas necesarias, como ha dicho kujire hace unas cuantas páginas, la crisis es un lifting que se le hace a la economía, escuece un poco pero dejamos al paciente de buen ver.



"El fuego purifica" que viene a decirse

Por cierto ¿que hace subir al Ibex???


----------



## Hagen (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿sabes lo que significan las siglas I+D? pues el que quiera sobrevivir y ganar dinero en el futuro va a tener que abrazar esas siglas como si fueran su madre.
> 
> Es decir, innovación, desarrollo y productividad para obtener productos que creen valor y sean exportables, solo así vamos a salir de esta crisis y la cuadrilla de empresarios chupópteros que no creen valor añadido con sus productos a la rue.
> 
> Economía basada en desarrollo del de verdad, no en 'efectos riquezas' totalmente ficticios.



Pues jugar en bolsa tiene poco de I+D, y no te digo de valor añadido para el projimo, Este es el juego de la patata caliente


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Pues jugar en bolsa tiene poco de I+D, y no te digo de valor añadido para el projimo, Este es el juego de la patata caliente



Ser accionista de una empresa es otra forma de ser empresario, si sabes distinguir el grano de la paja no te irá mal, pero no es fácil. Si tienes la posibilidad de ponerte corto puedes triunfar.

Si en un escenario de deflación a las empresas tecnológicamente punteras les puede ir bien. La bolsa te da la oportunidad de estar dentro de esas empresas, lógicamente no subirán cuando la bolsa baja tanto como ahora, aunque siempre hay excepciones, pero hay que saber encontrarlas:

Unusual Stock Trading Volume


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

Aquí los foreros vuelan como pajaritos cuando la bolsa sube 

Vaya parones más brutales que dan uds. con los comentarios.


----------



## chameleon (20 Nov 2008)

la bolsa no sube, está bajando ...


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> la bolsa no sube, está bajando ...



Según como se mire, de las dos últimas horas hasta ahora está subiendo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2008)

Recuperamos los 8000!!!!


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Aquí los foreros vuelan como pajaritos cuando la bolsa sube



Es cierto... el ibex superará los 17.000 puntos a finales de 2008... 





Saludos


----------



## Hagen (20 Nov 2008)

Yo estoy viendo los bandazos del DOW -200, -40 a +40, a -40 .....

Y asi, poco pronosticos, salvo que esto esta mas que manipulado y al final acabara subiendo el dow.

Pero lo dejo en pronostico, al igual que con la loteria de la empresa para navidad


----------



## donpepito (20 Nov 2008)

Hoy toca verde muy ligerito....


----------



## Kujire (20 Nov 2008)

MirwaiS dijo:


> Puestos a elegir, prefiero un país de empresarios multimillonarios y una población activa con empleo, que lo contrario.. paro paro paro y pobreza generalizada... gente que prefiere no consumir por si acaso la situación va a peor.. *eso es la ruina de un país*.



De la ruina se sale ... pero la pobreza es para toda la vida. 

La ruina es una situación económica puntual, la pobreza es interior, ¿qué dirías si te levantaras por las mañanas con el único objetivo de pagar las facturas y los créditos que tuvieres? ¿Qué dirías, que los ricos hacen lo mismo?

La mayoría de la gente de este país es pobre, pero se creían ricos ...y ahora nos vienen con la milonga de que son pobres,

"_¿pero, tú no eras el que se presumía de tus coches y tus pisos?_" 



> ay coño!, que no, que lo único que hacía era levantarme por las mañanas y pagar mis facturas y créditos... vaya pues no era tan rico, más bien era pobre ... pero nadie me lo dijo.



"_Pues ya iba siendo hora que te dieras cuenta. Eres pobre, cuanto antes lo asumas mejor_"


----------



## un marronazo (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Aquí los foreros vuelan como pajaritos cuando la bolsa sube
> 
> Vaya parones más brutales que dan uds. con los comentarios.



yo no vuelo y es más observó con una sonrisa la cuesta abajo sin frenos y en picado y veo sin entender nada que por muy a corto que te pongas aprovecha que te queda poco. De acuerdo en lo de I+D


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (20 Nov 2008)

> Originalmente Escrito por Mulder Ver Mensaje
> Aquí los foreros vuelan como pajaritos cuando la bolsa sube
> 
> Vaya parones más brutales que dan uds. con los comentarios



Hombre, es que tiene menos gracia; el Apocalipsis es mas "cool"
Eso si, no acaba de llegar el condenado.

Y 100% de acuerdo en que la manipulación ( que siempre ha habido ´) llega en estos tiempos a cotas de sonrojo...


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Nov 2008)

citi -20%

merry goldman -10%


gm -25% again


----------



## donpepito (20 Nov 2008)

San solo se va a dejar -5,55% se nota que el cuidador ha salido en su busca


----------



## Hagen (20 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> citi -20%
> 
> merry goldman -10%
> 
> ...



Dacia +125%


----------



## Rocket (20 Nov 2008)

IBEX 35 cerro a 7.994 puntos (creo). Y podia haber sido mucho peor.


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2008)

El Stoxx está ahora en 2230 más o menos, ahora tocaría un pullback al 2214 que es el soporte y luego rebote a la resistencia de 2259 ¿y que tenemos? pues un H-C-H invertido gigante con objetivo en 2340.

Ahí tienen un posible nivel para mañana.

edito: para mañana tengo previsto que lleguemos al 2360.


----------



## donpepito (20 Nov 2008)

Se ha quedado en 8006 puntos el IBEX


----------



## Hermenauta (20 Nov 2008)

Que no decaiga el impetu financiero del pais¡ Aunque hoy no alcancemos los 7.500 seguro que mas pronto que tarde se conseguira el ansiado objetivo. Adelante inversores¡, sin miedo¡, todavia estamos muy lejos del 0.

Pd.: pero cada vez menos.


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Se ha quedado en 8006 puntos el IBEX



El ibex en 7988 puntos creo... 

Una pena pero...






Saludos


----------



## Rocket (20 Nov 2008)

Al final 7.988,40 -2,72% Afianzandose en los 7.000???


----------



## ronald29780 (20 Nov 2008)

Mi pregunta a los aficinados al analisis tecnico y los amigos de Fibonacchi:

¿Os acordais del famoso soporte del IBEX en 9.800?

¿Que ha pasado?



PD:

Hoy estamos un poco más lejos de los 17.000 que ayer.

Pero mucho más cerca que mañana...


----------



## Lupo (20 Nov 2008)

Ibex: 8006
- 2,50


----------



## DONPINPON (20 Nov 2008)

*Santander-repsol-jugado A A Varias Bandas*

a partir del minuto 4


YouTube - Chaîne de KostarofTv

¿podria ser esta suposicion?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2008)

*HYPO REAL ESTATE -16,54%
DEUTSCHE BANK -9,44%
FORTIS -9,09%
ING -8,92%
COMMERZBANK -8,47%
CREDIT AGRICOLE -7,16%
UBS -6,38%
SANTANDER -5,55%
KBC -4,42%
BBVA -3,49%
SOCIETE GENERALE -2,02%
HSBC -1,48%
BARCLAYS -1,47%*

Pues no se ha dado mal el día, no... 

Saludos...


----------



## ronald29780 (20 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *HYPO REAL ESTATE -16,54%
> DEUTSCHE BANK -9,44%
> FORTIS -9,09%
> ING -8,92%
> ...



Mantendremos los cortos en SAN...


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Nov 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Mi pregunta a los aficinados al analisis tecnico y los amigos de Fibonacchi:
> 
> ¿Os acordais del famoso soporte del IBEX en 9.800?
> 
> ...



pues que uno estaba en 9800 y el otro cerca de los 6000

asi que ya sabes donde vamos.... SAN 3,5? como lo ves?


----------



## eruique (20 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿sabes lo que significan las siglas I+D? pues el que quiera sobrevivir y ganar dinero en el futuro va a tener que abrazar esas siglas como si fueran su madre.
> 
> Es decir, innovación, desarrollo y productividad para obtener productos que creen valor y sean exportables, solo así vamos a salir de esta crisis y la cuadrilla de empresarios chupópteros que no creen valor añadido con sus productos a la rue.
> 
> Economía basada en desarrollo del de verdad, no en 'efectos riquezas' totalmente ficticios.



Sólo 22 empresas españolas están en el ranking europeo de las 1.000 compañías que más invierten en investigación y desarrollo, una lista que está copada por sociedades británicas (327), alemanas (167), francesas (112), suecas (81) y finlandesas (70). No obstante, la inversión en I+D de las compañías españolas aumentó en 2005 un 11,7%, el doble que la media de la UE, hasta alcanzar los 1.178 millones de euros.


Telefónica es la primera empresa española que aparece en la lista (puesto 39), seguida de la central de reservas Amadeus (87), Indra (152), Repsol (184), Abengoa (203), Industria de Turbo Propulsores (215), Zeltia (227), Gamesa (273), ACS (357), Unión FENOSA (358) y Grupo Empresarial ENCE (639).

También están en el ranking Ebro Puleva (puesto 659), Amper (680), Fagor Electrodomésticos (708), Grupo Isolux Corsan (724), Azkoyen (771), Grifols (798), FAES Farma (818), Acerinox (854), Acciona (874), CAF (899) y Pescanova (948).

omo no halla mas empresas que apuesten por ello lo llevamos crudo


----------



## chameleon (20 Nov 2008)

¿qué pasa que el dow está casi plano?
¿los hedges han cerrado cortos y ya ha empezado el rebote?


----------



## ronald29780 (20 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues que uno estaba en 9800 y el otro cerca de los 6000
> 
> asi que ya sabes donde vamos.... SAN 3,5? como lo ves?



Ufff...

No creo que aguantaré más que el 4,5 €.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Nov 2008)

que bush da mas dinero

3 meses mas de paro...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2008)

Vamos a dar unos datos para los que no se creen lo del análisis técnico.

El 30 de marzo de 1995 se hace un mínimo en el IBEX35 sobre los 2815 puntos
El 8 de noviembre de 2007 (12 años despues!!!!) se hace un máximo en el IBEX35 de 15945 puntos aprox.

Si hacemos los niveles de fibonacci:
-El 23,6% nos da 12831
-El 38,2% nos da 10824
-El 50% nos da 9383
-El 61,8% nos da 7841

Si disponeis de una gráfica del Ibex de estos últimos 13 años, mirar donde hace el máximo del 1998, donde se frena la caida de 1999, donde se hace máximo en el 2000 en las punto.com, donde se frena la caida en 2002, etc... y por último mirar donde ha tenido lugar la parada de 2008... :

Saludos...

Edito: El día que sepa subiré un gráfico, hasta entonces mirar el que puso pillao 25-30 páginas atrás...


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Nov 2008)

DONPINPON dijo:


> a partir del minuto 4
> 
> 
> YouTube - Chaîne de KostarofTv
> ...



ha dicho PUTAS? cuando hablaba del SAN? o me lo ha parecido?


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vamos a dar unos datos para los que no se creen lo del análisis técnico.
> 
> El 30 de marzo de 1995 se hace un mínimo en el IBEX35 sobre los 2815 puntos
> El 8 de noviembre de 2007 (12 años despues!!!!) se hace un máximo en el IBEX35 de 15945 puntos aprox.
> ...



ya, eso desde ese nivel, pero si coges mas arriba da menos

y si como OTRA GENTE habla de fibonacci, no de las subidas, sino del NIVEL que TIENE EN MAXIMOS... pues son otros... y eso dicen los locos a los que yo me uno


----------



## ronald29780 (20 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vamos a dar unos datos para los que no se creen lo del análisis técnico.
> 
> El 30 de marzo de 1995 se hace un mínimo en el IBEX35 sobre los 2815 puntos
> El 8 de noviembre de 2007 (12 años despues!!!!) se hace un máximo en el IBEX35 de 15945 puntos aprox.
> ...



A lo que me he referido es otro aspecto:

En tiempos de bolsa politica, bolsa basada en rumores (ya llevamos 2 en una semana) y bolsa basada en manipulacion por parte interesada, el analisis tecnico y Fibonacchi tienen que fracasar.

Lo mismo vale para el analisis fundamental (el cual me gusta más), aunque no se puede apreciar muy bien los efectos, pero es cuestion de tiempo...


----------



## Pabajista (20 Nov 2008)

Subimos, poco pero subimos...

S&P 500 INDEX,RTH(SNP: ^GSPC)
Valor de índice: 809,77 
Hora de cotización: 18:26 
Cambio: *+3,19 (0,40%)* 
Cierre anterior: 806,58 
Apertura: 805,87 
Rango diario: 776,76 - 816,52 
Rango a 52sem: 839,80 - 1.523,57


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Nov 2008)

el 38,2% de 16000 son: *6100*, entonces, esta peña decia que la bolsa tiene soporte natural y bla bla en 6100, ahora bien, se cubren diciendo que 16000-6000, los *10000 *es un soporte (ya no)

el 50% de 16000 es: *8000*, entonces, lo mires igual o restando, queda lo mismo, luego es el proximo nivel al que vamos sin remision.... (el 50% en bolsa no es lo normal de ver , no?)

el 61,8% de 16000 es: 9800, que si se lo restamos nos quedamos en 6200... ESTE CASO AL FINAL ES EL MISMO AL PRIMERO


Entonces segun estos.... la bolsa tendria los soportes de 9800, 8000, y 6100 (aproximado, por eso que ha dicho ronald)

pero segun chris cornell, 10800, 9400 y 7800, que es justo lo que vienen diciendo TODOS o casi, los ejpertos... sobre todo dijeron que era muy malo perder los 9400 o asi...

Entonces me quedo con los 2, 10.800-9.800-9400-8000-7800-6100..... aunuqe no hay mucha diferencia entre los 9400-9800 y 7800-8000...

desde luego, mi meta: 6100 para 2009


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Nov 2008)

como que GM sube un 31% por las posibles ayudas


Big Three Compromise Reportedly Reached- AP

Aides to a bipartisan group of auto-state senators say they have reached a compromise to speed emergency loans to Detroit's Big Three car makers. Republicans and Democrats plan to present the proposal at a mid-afternoon news conference Thursday. But it was not immediately clear whether the compromise plan could draw enough support to get through a reluctant Senate.


y la gente no protesta?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2008)

Jodó azkuna tu coges los valores desde 0 a 16000 : ahora entiendo lo de los 6100 

Saludos...

Edito: Lo de GM comienza a parecerse a AIG...


----------



## Hagen (20 Nov 2008)

Joer con los futuros......del dow que bajan de +80 +45

Por cierto, los rusos ya tienen firmado el acuerdo con Sacyr y la CAIXA para el 30% con el visto bueno del gobierno.

Y encima a ventitantos chuflos...... mañana sacyr a los cielos y repsol a los infiernos.....


----------



## chameleon (20 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Y encima a ventitantos chuflos...... mañana sacyr a los cielos y repsol a los infiernos.....



¿no deberían subir ambas? :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2008)

Escuchar el audio que pone WallStreet en su hilo sobre análisis técnico de ayer.
Dice (ayer) que el IBEX tiene una resistencia en 7856, y hoy al tocar el 7830 sale como una bala hasta el 8021... curioso.

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Germá 19-11-08

Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (20 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Escuchar el audio que pone WallStreet en su hilo sobre análisis técnico de ayer.
> Dice (ayer) que el IBEX tiene una resistencia en 7856, y hoy al tocar el 7830 sale como una bala hasta el 8021... curioso.
> 
> El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Germá 19-11-08
> ...




Gracioso pollo este Sr. Germa con su finanfor...... que siempre acierta.... y sin embargo el hombre sigue deambulando de radio, en periodico......
A lo mejor quiere que todos nos hagamos ricos....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Gracioso pollo este Sr. Germa con su finanfor...... que siempre acierta.... y sin embargo el hombre sigue deambulando de radio, en periodico......
> A lo mejor quiere que todos nos hagamos ricos....



Buena apreciación... futuros dow negativos

Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (20 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿no deberían subir ambas? :



No, el que se lleva la pasta es SACYR.

Los accionista de repsol, se quedan con la cotización actual y ademas con la imposibilidad de que existan mas especulaciones de compra por el 100%. Asi que pa' abajo.

Prepara uno tuneado para Repsol para mañana... de al menos el 5%


----------



## chameleon (20 Nov 2008)

lleva saltando sobre el negativo una hora
a ver si lo rompe ya, aunque si es verdad lo de que van a ayudar finalmente a GM quizás acabe en positivo...

¿pensáis que vamos a rebotar en mínimos y saltar otra vez a los nuevemiles?


----------



## Hagen (20 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buena apreciación... futuros dow negativos
> 
> Saludos...



El Dow en positiffoooooo............da igual hara lo que le plazca..... estamos en los minutos de la basura, hasta las 21:00 na de na.....


Sobre el tema de repsol y Santander, te das cuenta que todo esta manipulado y que solo pillan los de siempre........ (no crees que habría el 30% de accionista que venderían a ese mismo precio)

Por eso coincido en mucho con Mulder en invertir sobre indices, el problema es que con vaivenes puedes perder todas las garantias.....

Al final esta todo manipulado....


----------



## donpepito (20 Nov 2008)

Presuntamente lo del santander parece una maniobra para los pillados de 11,00€ han vendido y han vuelto comprar a saldo, accionistas con millones de acciones muy vinculados al part... pop....


----------



## percebe (20 Nov 2008)

Despues de una pequeña siesta todo parece que sigue igual. No me habeis cuidado bien el patio yo lo queria abaaaajo


----------



## Pabajista (20 Nov 2008)

S&P 500 INDEX,RTH(SNP: ^GSPC)
Valor de índice: 793,07 
Hora de cotización: 19:38 
Cambio: *-13,51 (1,67%)* 
Cierre anterior: 806,58 
Apertura: 805,87 
Rango diario: 776,76 - 819,59 
Rango a 52sem: 839,80 - 1.523,57


----------



## sicran (20 Nov 2008)

De momento la cosa está aburrida (supongo que esperando a la montaña rusa de la última media hora jeje). Oscilando "poco" entre -1% y +1%.

Dow	-34.49	-0.43%	7,962.79
NASDAQ	-0.49	-0.04%	1,385.93
S&P	-9.92	-1.23%	796.66


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2008)

Por cierto General Motors ahora sube un +8% 

*Ha estado bajando un -39%* (1,7$ cerrando ayer en 2,79$) *y subiendo un 43%* (4$)... si esto no es un chicharro ya me contareis...

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (20 Nov 2008)

*Breaking News*

no Money For The Car Industry

to be continued....

Nancy Pelosy está hablando ahora, Las autos no han conseguido convencer al congreso. Les darán otra oportunidad en Diciembre para que traigan un Fu**** plan para lo qué necesitan el dinero. No van a ver un p*** duro más sin un plan Viable, Creible y Contable de cómo van a usar ese dinero de los ciudadanos

Con 2 O***** bien puestos

"Intentamos tener una Industria viable, nos damos cuenta de la importancia para nuestro pais y nuestra seguridad nacional, pero esto irá a más si no paramos esto ahora. Qué fué de la fusión de las empresas? sólo están preocupados de su liquidez, pero esto sobre sostenibilidad, viabilidad de la industria del automóvil.

La bolsa pasa por un mal momento, esto no era el plan, pero estos tios que viajan en sus jets no nos van a tomara el pelo" un senador

"Tenemos una responsabilidad con los que pagan sus impuestos, simplemente decimos NO a estos tios, no significa que no nos preocupemos por la gente que se v a quedar en el paro"

"Aún tienen otra oportunidad, vamos a trabajar para ayudarles, pero sólo los podemos ayudar si se ayudan ellos mismos"

----No link, Lo siento, lo traduzco directamente de la tele CNN LIVE para todos-----


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> no Money For The Car Industry



*NO ME JODAS!!!! *:

Link please!!!!

Edito: *NOS CAEMOS!!!!!! FUTUROS -100 S&P500 789...*


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Nov 2008)

Automaker-Rescue Plan to Be Taken Up By Congress Next Month - Bloomberg.com: Worldwide


----------



## chameleon (20 Nov 2008)

ahi tenemos las quiebras de esta semana que decía azkuna


----------



## ronald29780 (20 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> ahi tenemos las quiebras de esta semana que decía azkuna



Esto es falso.

Las compañias estadounidenses de automocion quebraron hace 10 o 15 años.

Solamente han tenido la oportunidad de mantener la fachada hasta ahora.

Pero ahora, con la marea bajando, se ve que han ido a bañarse sin bañador...:


----------



## Kujire (20 Nov 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Pero ahora, _con la marea bajando, se ve que han ido a bañarse sin bañador_



Esto no es tuyo pillín pillín..... (W. Buffet)

¿no me digas que tás viendo a Paulson? ...yo no soy capaz de tragarlo:

saludos


----------



## Hagen (20 Nov 2008)

pues sinceramente, creo que a haran una fusion de la Crysler y la GM les daran pasta.

El numero de parados sería cuantioso, y los americanos no dejarían un sector estrategico como es "el motor" en manos extranjeras.

Otra cosa, es que hasta que no tengan un documento de 200 folios no lo van a hacer.

Salu2


----------



## trichetin (20 Nov 2008)

Democratic congressional leaders said they will delay action at least until next month on a compromise plan to help cash-strapped domestic automakers.

“The sad reality is that no one has come up with a plan that can pass the House and the Senate and be signed by the president,” Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid, a Nevada Democrat, said at a Washington press conference. He said automakers must submit a plan showing how they can use the funds to become viable.

Bloomberg.com: Worldwide

Vamos, que el mes que viene porque venga "a de que pedir y de que pedir", y no decían como lo iban a gastar...mejor que no lo expliquen jajajaj


----------



## ronald29780 (20 Nov 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Esto no es tuyo pillín pillín..... (W. Buffet)
> 
> ¿no me digas que tás viendo a Paulson? ...yo no soy capaz de tragarlo:
> 
> saludos



Sopuse, que la expresion esta lo suficiente conocida para no tener que poner la fuente...

Además, mola un montón...


----------



## tasator (20 Nov 2008)

Pues como la mano de dios no lo remedie en la última hora, creo que podemos ver los mínimos de la jornada en breve.


----------



## ronald29780 (20 Nov 2008)

By the way:

Estamos ya camino de los minimos del dia (año, decada, pongaVd.aquiloquequiera):

S&P: 783 -2,83%


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (20 Nov 2008)

He vuelto a ver 779,98 en los futuros del D&J


----------



## ronald29780 (20 Nov 2008)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> He vuelto a ver 779,98 en los futuros del D&J



Sin haberlo visto, creo hoy veremos otro bottom out al final del dia.

A ver si me cae un Mulder (que es un Mega-Owned, propio de este hilo).


----------



## tasator (20 Nov 2008)

Desde hace aprox. hora y media ha pillado un canal bajista que como no lo rompan lleva bastante abajo.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (20 Nov 2008)

Vamos que nos vamos!!

* 780.83 -25.75 -3.19%*


----------



## Hagen (20 Nov 2008)

mu verde no lo veo yo!!!


----------



## tasator (20 Nov 2008)

Ya estamos en mínimos


*774.52 -32.06 -3.97%*
as of 03:19 PM EST on 11/20/2008 (CME Index Delay: 0 mins.)

Previous Close 806.58 
Today's Open 805.87 
Change -0.71 

Day Low 3:19 PM EST 774.52 
Day High 12:51 PM EST 820.52


----------



## chameleon (20 Nov 2008)

GM aguanta
cuando empiece a desplomarse vamos a ver las estrellas...


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Nov 2008)

que decis?

El Congreso de EEUU da su brazo a torcer y ayudará al sector automovilístico - Expansión.com


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Nov 2008)

El Congreso de Estados Unidos ha dado de plazo hasta el 2 de diciembre a Ford, General Motors y Chrysler para que presenten un plan de viabilidad, como condición para que puedan acogerse a un paquete de ayuda pública. Esta decisión supone una segunda oportunidad para la industria, después de que los máximos directivos de las tres empresas hayan comparecido esta semana en el Congreso para tratar de convencer, sin éxito, de que se les conceda 25.000 millones de dólares del dinero publico para salir de la crisis.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Sin haberlo visto, creo hoy veremos otro bottom out al final del dia.
> 
> *A ver si me cae un Mulder (que es un Mega-Owned, propio de este hilo)*.



ja,ja,ja que bueno


----------



## chameleon (20 Nov 2008)

esto azkuna: el congreso retrasa a diciembre su decisión y pide un plan coherente Bloomberg.com: Worldwide


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> El Congreso de Estados Unidos ha dado de plazo hasta el 2 de diciembre a Ford, General Motors y Chrysler para que presenten un plan de viabilidad, como condición para que puedan acogerse a un paquete de ayuda pública. Esta decisión supone una segunda oportunidad para la industria, después de que los máximos directivos de las tres empresas hayan comparecido esta semana en el Congreso para tratar de convencer, sin éxito, de que se les conceda 25.000 millones de dólares del dinero publico para salir de la crisis.



la sangria que va a haber de acciones hasta esa fecha va a ser divertida,


----------



## dillei (20 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ja,ja,ja que bueno



+1, buenísimo

Acojonante la volatilidad de hoy

:


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (20 Nov 2008)

Joder,cogemos velocidad...

772.08 -34.50 -4.28%


----------



## ronald29780 (20 Nov 2008)

A veces me doy miedo hasta a mí mismo...:


----------



## Misterio (20 Nov 2008)

Ding dong última media hora y entramos con un -4%, a ver como salimos...


----------



## chameleon (20 Nov 2008)

como a los hedges les dé por darle al botoncito si que vamos a tener un bottom out memorable


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Nov 2008)

si lo que viene, ya lo dijimos ayer... las trompetas...


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Nov 2008)

citi a 4,86... hace un mes estaba a 17....... como uno que yo me sé a ppios de año


----------



## chameleon (20 Nov 2008)

mierda esto se acelera mucho:

Wall Street 7710 7714 21:36 -283


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (20 Nov 2008)

Futuros del S&P vistos a 769,73


----------



## Misterio (20 Nov 2008)

768, no tendremos un día de supercrack de -20% pero tenemos ya muchos de -5.. a ver si va a se otro ..


----------



## sicran (20 Nov 2008)

Impresionante como bajan el tobogán a toda leche...

Dow	-279.01	-3.49%	7,718.27
NASDAQ	-40.94	-2.95%	1,345.48
S&P	-35.39	-4.39%	771.19


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Nov 2008)

jp morgan 3000 a la calle...


merval baja 6% y canada casi un 8% e israel 5,33% ha hecho...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (20 Nov 2008)

769.80 -36.78 -4.56%

¿Cual es la barrera que no debe cruzarse?


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Nov 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> 769.80 -36.78 -4.56%
> 
> ¿Cual es la barrera que no debe cruzarse?



815 puntos


----------



## Hagen (20 Nov 2008)

vaya ostionnnnn


----------



## Misterio (20 Nov 2008)

761 a tomar por el culo.


----------



## tasator (20 Nov 2008)

tasator dijo:


> Desde hace aprox. hora y media ha pillado un canal bajista que como no lo rompan lleva bastante abajo.




Lo dije, esto llevaba bastante abajo :


----------



## sicran (20 Nov 2008)

Veo sangre....

Dow	-316.92	-3.96%	7,680.36
NASDAQ	-47.11	-3.40%	1,339.31
S&P	-39.33	-4.88%	767.25


----------



## Hagen (20 Nov 2008)

hasta la mano de dios esta vendiendo!!!!!!!


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (20 Nov 2008)

AHIVALAHOSTIA!!!

 763.95 -42.63 -5.29%

Paulson, Paulsooooonnnnnn!!!!


----------



## ronald29780 (20 Nov 2008)

Serán hdp.

Ya 2 veces que se ha colgado la pag. de yahoo...:


----------



## euriborde (20 Nov 2008)

Qué había previsto Mulder? (perdón, no he podido evitarlo)


----------



## Misterio (20 Nov 2008)

Estarán estan anticipando alguna quiebra inminente......, digamos mañana mismo?


----------



## un marronazo (20 Nov 2008)

-350 edito 410: ya? pero si faltan 18 minutos para las 10,


----------



## chameleon (20 Nov 2008)

bueno, puesto que mañana va a ser el apocalipsis me he decidido
mi familia tiene una casa de piedra en un pueblo medio abandonado de galicia
creo que voy a comprar unos caballos y me voy a vivir allí 

creo haber visto el DOW en -385, baja tan rápido que no me da tiempo a verlo


----------



## sicran (20 Nov 2008)

Joder, están vendiendo hasta el papel de váter en el Dow Jones

Dow	-377.53	-4.72%	7,619.75
NASDAQ	-57.94	-4.18%	1,328.48
S&P	-47.05	-5.83%	759.53


----------



## ronald29780 (20 Nov 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Serán hdp.
> 
> Ya 2 veces que se ha colgado la pag. de yahoo...:



*Hostias

-5,74% 760*

:


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (20 Nov 2008)

Joder, futuros a 759,98


----------



## Misterio (20 Nov 2008)

754, venga va que no es para tanto que decía Carpatos que se hablaba de 500 en el inframundo


----------



## tasator (20 Nov 2008)

S&P 500 INDEX,RTH
*755.17 -51.41 -6.37%*
as of 03:43 PM EST on 11/20/2008 (CME Index


----------



## sicran (20 Nov 2008)

Dow	-423.33	-5.29%	7,573.95
NASDAQ	-62.72	-4.52%	1,323.70
S&P	-51.64	-6.40%	754.94


----------



## Misterio (20 Nov 2008)

Todo esto en 15 minutos, a ver que falta la segund parte del partido y puede haber remontada o goleada.


----------



## Misterio (20 Nov 2008)

21:42:22 h.
Ojo al mini S&P [Imprimir]	



Pierde el soporte mayor de 765 y estamos en caída libre. Ahora puede haber pull back tarde o temprano, pero las posibilidades de acabar en 700 son altísimas. La bajada es muy grave.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (20 Nov 2008)

La página de Yahoo dice que no más hasta que suba.


----------



## un marronazo (20 Nov 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Todo esto en 15 minutos, a ver que falta la segund parte del partido y puede haber remontada o goleada.



cuantos millones necesita la mano cada noche? alguien lo sabe?


----------



## nief (20 Nov 2008)

de carpatos

21:46:14 h.
Argentina	
Baja 6,58%



21:44:30 h.
¡Ojo a este dato!	
S&P 500 toca mínimos desde 28 abril de 1997, destruyendo por completo el mito de que la bolsa a largo plazo sube. Cualquier inversor que hubiera entrado en los últimos 11 años y mantenido está



21:43:49 h.
JP Morgan 
Baja el 18,5 % al mínimo del día



21:43:27 h.
Bank of America	
Baja 12,6% al mínimo del día



21:42:22 h.
Ojo al mini S&P 
Pierde el soporte mayor de 765 y estamos en caída libre. Ahora puede haber pull back tarde o temprano, pero las posibilidades de acabar en 700 son altísimas. La bajada es muy grave. 



21:41:53 h.
Yen	
Se dispara ante el terror de los operadores. Europa baja 2 % contra el yen



21:40:59 h.
Citigroup	
Baja 25,16% a 4,79 dólares



21:40:27 h.
Cuadro de mando	
Tendencia a supercorto está bajista.



21:39:51 h.
De vuelta	
Vuelvo a la pantalla ante el grave desplome


----------



## Misterio (20 Nov 2008)

21:44:30 h.
¡Ojo a este dato!	[Imprimir]	



S&P 500 toca mínimos desde 28 abril de 1997, destruyendo por completo el mito de que la bolsa a largo plazo sube. Cualquier inversor que hubiera entrado en los últimos 11 años y mantenido está perdiendo, si ajustamos esto por inflación, ni les cuento lo que se está perdiendo aquí.


----------



## percebe (20 Nov 2008)

aqui hoy venden hasta los cromos de beisbol del tatarabuelo


----------



## ronald29780 (20 Nov 2008)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> La página de Yahoo dice que no más hasta que suba.



así lleva toda la tarde.

Y esto si es grave, que no me ha pasado antes...:


----------



## sicran (20 Nov 2008)

De momento está remontando...yo apuesto por -500 al final 

Dow	-347.58	-4.35%	7,649.70
NASDAQ	-54.22	-3.91%	1,332.20
S&P	-42.42	-5.26%	764.16


----------



## nief (20 Nov 2008)

Glup!!

Hoy que es el jueves sangriento??

Entonces mañana puede ser la hecatombe no??

Joder larouche lo comento la semana pasada...


----------



## Misterio (20 Nov 2008)

Citi casi un 30%, ojo que Citi es mucho Citi...


----------



## creative (20 Nov 2008)

Menudo ostiazo de CITI!!!! y gracias a dios que han publicado las ayudas al automovil sino el dow caia hoy un 10%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2008)

DIOS!!! No se os puede dejar solos ni media hora!!!!

Futuros del Dow -440... -450... -460... -470

Saludos...


----------



## un marronazo (20 Nov 2008)

-469 a ver lo que cambia en los tres ultimos minutos


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (20 Nov 2008)

La última carga Futuros en 749,73


----------



## chameleon (20 Nov 2008)

Tonuel Dónde Estás ¿?!¿?!

Necesitamos Un Certificado -5% Para El Down!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Hagen (20 Nov 2008)

Se confirma lo del 20N


----------



## sicran (20 Nov 2008)

Madre mía....TONTO EL ÚLTIMO en el Dow Jones!

Dow	-441.01	-5.51%	7,556.27
NASDAQ	-59.73	-4.31%	1,326.69
S&P	-52.80	-6.55%	753.78


----------



## TomCat (20 Nov 2008)

Vaya semanita que lleva la bolsita. Qué barbaridad ... y lo que le queda


----------



## Misterio (20 Nov 2008)

749, bueno chavales nos vemos en el super, donde las latas ya sabéis.


----------



## nOkia_XXI (20 Nov 2008)

Ya vamos notando el fantástico resultado de la reunión del G20+3


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> -430 a ver lo que cambia en los tres ultimos minutos



O los ves mal o escribes muy lento...


----------



## Garrafone (20 Nov 2008)

-480
10 caracteres:


----------



## Sylar (20 Nov 2008)

Dow -6%......


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> 749, bueno chavales nos vemos en el super, donde las latas ya sabéis.



ya no quedan... si preguntas te dirán...



se las llevó un tal tonuel... 




Saludos


----------



## un marronazo (20 Nov 2008)

-483 en barrena


----------



## un marronazo (20 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> O los ves mal o escribes muy lento...



esto cambia por segundos


----------



## kane (20 Nov 2008)

juanjgon dijo:


> Ya vamos notando el fantástico resultado de la reunión del G20+3



Que tiempos aquellos en los que las declaraciones de cualquier jerifalte, arreglando el mundo de un plumazo, provocaba rebotes del 10%


----------



## Garrafone (20 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Tonuel Dónde Estás ¿?!¿?!
> 
> Necesitamos Un Certificado -5% Para El Down!!!!!!!!!!!11



Un -6% 

S&P -7.14%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2008)

Hoy comienza a acabarse el mundo... :


----------



## kaxkamel (20 Nov 2008)

como decía el "guapo" salvatore,

... penitenciagite, penitenciagite...


----------



## Sylar (20 Nov 2008)

Al rescate para subirlo del -6%... Nos conformamos con poco ya.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (20 Nov 2008)

kane dijo:


> Que tiempos aquellos en los que las declaraciones de cualquier jerifalte, arreglando el mundo de un plumazo, provocaba rebotes del 10%



Eso, que salga ahora Bush prometiendo un plan de rejcate.


----------



## nief (20 Nov 2008)

Joder cuanto llevamos esta semana??????? 

uno -15 por lo menos de caida no?

Me da un miedo la subasta usa que no veas...

No si es lo que tiene no hacer nada en la cumbre que las palabras se las lleva el viento.. al igual que el papel


----------



## Misterio (20 Nov 2008)

Alguién sabe si mañana hay luna llena? por el cambio de tendencia y sentimientos contrarios ya sabéis..


----------



## creative (20 Nov 2008)

Aparece la mano de dios!!! le dará tiempo para el maquillaje?


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2008)

creative dijo:


> Aparece la mano de dios!!! le dará tiempo para el maquillaje?



No jodas... que a Nelson lo tengo nervioso... :




Saludos


----------



## un marronazo (20 Nov 2008)

mañana mas


----------



## tasator (20 Nov 2008)

Impresionante las gráficas del día ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2008)

*JOSTIAZO!!!*

*Dow	7,553.56	-443.72	-5.27%
Nasdaq	1,316.12	-70.30	-5.07%
S&P 500	752.48	-54.10	-6.71%*

Saludos...


----------



## sicran (20 Nov 2008)

Han salvado 50 puntos en el último momento, pero el 5% no te lo quitan, tonuel 

Dow	-432.41	-5.41%	7,564.87
NASDAQ	-71.52	-5.16%	1,314.90
S&P	-53.12	-6.59%	753.46

Alguien sabe donde está el forero que escribió que la bolsa (no recuerdo si dijo el IBEX o el Dow, o todos a la vez) ya estaba estabilizada entre 8000-9000 puntos, y más cerca de 9000 que de 8000? XD


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2008)

Tonuel

pasa, pasa, ve certificando, prueba con un 5% pero no dejes de lado el megadown


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2008)

Down  -5.56%
Nasdaq	 -4,70%
S&P 500	 -6.71%








Saludos


----------



## percebe (20 Nov 2008)

tranquilos que esto lo arreglan en la subasta :::


----------



## sicran (20 Nov 2008)

Sí, a la 4:03pm está la cosa casi arreglada:

Dow	-443.72	-5.55%	7,553.56
NASDAQ	-67.15	-4.84%	1,319.27
S&P	-53.98	-6.69%	752.60

XD


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> *Dow-5.12%
> Nasdaq	-5.09%
> S&P 500	-6.55%*
> 
> ...




Hoy has hecho cumbre, Tonuel. Tres orejas y un rabo pa ti


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2008)

*puto cierre del Nasdaq* :




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2008)

FUTUROS DEL IBEX -282 EN 7699

Mínimos de hace muuuuuuucho tiempo....

Saludos...


----------



## elfin (20 Nov 2008)

Esto va pa'rriba señores!!






A parte de que las variaciones están de las 21,30...

edito: ya lo han quitao, joooo me lo estaba creyendo por momentos...


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> FUTUROS DEL IBEX -259 EN 7722
> 
> Mínimos de hace muuuuuuucho tiempo....
> 
> Saludos...



Mañana tendremo certificación ISO9001... 

El ibex se lo ha ganado... 



Saludos


----------



## creative (20 Nov 2008)

owned para el PAIZP


----------



## sicran (20 Nov 2008)

Será daltónico el que ha escrito eso en El País, no tengas tan mala fe, confía en la gente....XD.

Parece que al final el maquillaje del Dow se ha quedado a "medio camino"...

Dow	-444.99	-5.56%	7,552.29
NASDAQ	-70.30	-5.07%	1,316.12
S&P	-54.14	-6.71%	752.44


----------



## un marronazo (20 Nov 2008)

elfin dijo:


> Esto va pa'rriba señores!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jajajajaj que buenoooo


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2008)

por cierto
.
.
.
¿y el pronostico de Mulder para hoy cual era?


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Nov 2008)

ayer dije que -10%... he fallado, escupanme







MAÑANA LAS CIERRAN... es viernes hamijo


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2008)

sicran dijo:


> Será daltónico el que ha escrito eso en El País, no tengas tan mala fe, confía en la gente....XD.
> 
> Parece que al final el maquillaje del Dow se ha quedado a "medio camino"...



*jojojojojo* 


Down  -5.56%
Nasdaq	 -5,07%
S&P 500	 -6.71%








Saludos


----------



## chameleon (20 Nov 2008)

ojo que tras el cierre el down marca -70, y el ibez -280

mañana va a ser curioso


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (20 Nov 2008)

Jooooooder!!! A este paso vamos a estar en los 6000 antes de navidades!!! :


----------



## Starkiller (20 Nov 2008)

El otro día vi uno parecido en eleconomista... en "divisas", un artículo que decía "El Euro se hace fuerte en el nivel de 1,26" y hablaba de que por fin estaba estable, y tal... lo pusieron justo la mañana que pegó el bajón a 1,24...

Otra cantada de las buenas; la próxima vez recojo pantallazo xD


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2008)

Que alguien me diga quien ha vendido al final... la hostia la hemos oido hasta en Ejpein... 




Que cabrón... jojojo 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2008)

He visto el 7699 en Igmarkets, nos tenemos que remontar al 18 de agosto del 2004...

Saludos...

*Por cierto para que os hagais una idea, lo del S&P500 trasladado al IBEX35 seria más o menos estar en el nivel de los 5300 puntos... ya hemos dejado atrás los mínimos del 2002-2003... y estamos más o menos en 1996-1997. Nuevo mínimo intradía en 747,98* :


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *Por cierto para que os hagais una idea, lo del S&P500 trasladado al IBEX35 seria más o menos estar en el nivel de los 5300 puntos... ya hemos dejado atrás los mínimos del 2002-2003...* :



joljol... 5300 es lo que ha dicho esta tarde uno de intereconomia... :


Me parece muy optimista... 




Saludos


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (20 Nov 2008)

> 22:03:57 h.
> Crónica de urgencia de Wall Street
> 
> 
> ...



Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## EL FARAON (20 Nov 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> El otro día vi uno parecido en eleconomista... en "divisas", un artículo que decía "El Euro se hace fuerte en el nivel de 1,26" y hablaba de que por fin estaba estable, y tal... lo pusieron justo la mañana que pegó el bajón a 1,24...
> 
> Otra cantada de las buenas; la próxima vez recojo pantallazo xD



Mira como va el foro de multidivisa, esta que arde 

HIPOTECA MULTIDIVISA O CON EURIBOR II - Financiación - foros.abanfin.com



> Buenas, yo no hago mas que leeros y sinceramente no me tranquilizais nada. Escuche lo de la HMD y me subi al carro, sabiendo que arriesgaba. En Bankinter me dijeron "no te preocupes esto sube y baja" si, si solo sube... *ahora mismo debo más de 100.000 € del importe que pedí.* Alguien puede animarme un poquito, aunque sea solo una brisilla de aire fresquito?
> 
> Gracias a todos.


----------



## Kujire (20 Nov 2008)

*La rueda de prensa de Nancy Pelosi ha sido de un dramatismo total* :, todos los senadores (demócratas que apoyan el plan de rescate) queriendo llamar chorizos a estos 3 cuatreros, pero conteniéndose porque los periodistas se les echaban encima reocrdándoles las consecuencias.

Sabían que la repercusión en las bolsa sería tremendo..... y a la misma hora Paulson hablando en otra rueda de prensa en California echándose las flores de lo bien que va encaminada la crisis......

Además, y eso lo dejaron claro, será el presidente Bush el que tega que firmar en último caso la bill : ... 

Se espera la PEOR CAMPAÑA DE NAVIDAD DE LA HISTORIA EN VENTAS


----------



## chameleon (20 Nov 2008)

EL FARAON, eso que has posteado es una auténtica pesadilla, madre mía....

PD: DIOS!!! ese foro es mucho peor que nuevos vecinos !!! que dramones!!
y además tienen sus Mulder que les aconsejan sobre fibonachis jajajaja, a gente que debe más ahora mismo que el préstamo inicial.... INCREIBLE



> en mi caso yo estoy ahora mismo en el 101,7% Confused (me tasaron muy bajo y para pasar la hipoteca a MD pedí el 80% de la tasación, por lo q ahora estoy mucho más ajustado), vamos que paso de sobra este límite que se ha marcado el banco, pero bueno he hablado esta mañana con mi oficina para decirles q mañana abrimos el depósito de 6000 eur y me han dicho que en cuanto esté llaman a la central para q no me pasen ninguna amortización, así q de momento podré respirar más o menos tranquilo ...



este está esperando que el YEN se revalue ... dice que ing no tiene solvencia, solvencia no tienes tú chaval  



> yo le explique a mi director lo que iba ahacer y simplemente me a contestado que ya me llamara un dia para comentar mi caso, pero que viendo tu post, *yo debo tambien mas de 60 mil euros , pero yo no llego todavia ni al 80% de la tasacion de mi casa.*
> *pa dejarlos en ing que encima tiene todos los numeros de no tener solvencia*,lo dejo en mi banco pa que me dejen tranquilo, pro lo menos de momento, esperemos que se arregle pronto la apreciacion del yen



este es Mulder:



> El gráfico de euro/Yen sigue milimetricamente los retrocesos de fibonacci, mirate el grafico euro/Yen semanal de 500 sesiones, y marcate un fibonacci para toda la subida desde el año 2000 hasta el top que alcanzo este año, verás que va pasando por todos los retrocesos de fibonacci, creo que ahora tiene una pequeña resistencia en los 120, si la rompe se va a los 110 y si pasa ésta se va directamente a los 90, y a partir de ahí.... seguramente lenta subida hasta la resistencia de los 140 De todas formas en la interpretación de graficos debes mirar el volumen de trading que se hacen, cuanto mayor sea mas significativa es la figura. Y como todo en la vida cualquier parecido con lo que ocurra de verdad será pura coincidencia....



este es funcionario, futuro pepito....



> Hola, en aproximadamente un mes, tengo que firmar la hipoteca de una vivienda nueva, llevo dos meses por lo menos leyendolos y *me había hecho a la idea de coger una HMD.
> Lo había solicitado a un comercial y pensaba que tendría más contactos, pero debido a la situación actual (me temo) no me la dan.*
> Os cuento la vivienda que compro está valorada en 203.000 euros , la hipoteca a firmar es de 160.000 (aunque si es necesario podría pedir mesnos de hipoteca, hasta 100000), mi intención es que sea una multidivisa, la moneda todavía no la he decidico, pero lo que sí que es innegociable es que no quiero aportar ningún aval aparte de la vivienda y mi sueldo bruto anual de 30000 euros, sin ningún prestamo pendiente, y con contrato fijo del estado.
> Me gustaría que os pusierais en contacto, si conoceis *sucursales de bandos* que me puedan ofrecer la HMD dentro de Madrid o alrededores. Muchas gracias.



historias para no dormir...



> pues nada, *fui al banco y el tio me dice q si me había dado cuenta de la depreciación del euro* (como para no darse cuenta!!), y me dice que debo no se cuantos miles de euros más y q el banco (por la cláusula) me puede pedir q los amortice Confused pero claro, *yo no tengo ni de coña los casi 60.000 euros que debo de más, ni forma de conseguirlos!*
> respecto a pasar a euros, lo he revisado en mi escritura, y no me pueden obligar a pasarme a euros, pero claro si me obligan a pagar ese dineral voy peor todavía
> el caso es q el tio me chantajeó para que le abra un depósito de al menos 6.000 euros pq desde la central le obligan a q haga algo para no ejecutarme la dichosa cláusula




ALQUILAR ES TIRAR EL DINERO !!!


----------



## Alexandros (20 Nov 2008)

Hola a todos ¿que tal el día?


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2008)

Alexandros dijo:


> Hola a todos ¿que tal el día?









Saludos


----------



## INTRUDER (20 Nov 2008)

¿Volvemos a 1993? ¿o a 1987? :


----------



## cuestaabajo (20 Nov 2008)

INTRUDER dijo:


> ¿Volvemos a 1993? ¿o a 1987? :



¿Dónde hay que firmar?


----------



## Alexandros (20 Nov 2008)

En está orgía llamada crisis todavía vamos por el calentamiento y pronto llegaremos al presimal para, al final, culminar con un orgasmo de paro, caos y descontrol social. ¡No eyaculéis ahora, guardad fuerzas para el climax!




No hemos visto nada :

Bank of America, Goldman y Citi.


----------



## El_Presi (20 Nov 2008)

no sé si estáis peor los que os alegráis de la debacle bursatil o los del yuri al 0%, aunque os peleéis en el fondo estáis celebrando lo mismo, EL GAMEOVER


----------



## Alexandros (20 Nov 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> no sé si estáis peor los que os alegráis de la debacle bursatil o los del yuri al 0%, aunque os peleéis en el fondo estáis celebrando lo mismo, EL GAMEOVER



Para marzo o así me plantee seriamente el emigrar al norte de Europa. Si realmente fueramos realistas no estaríamos aquí sino en alguna isla del Pacífico o con alguna tribu del amazonas. 

Con humor se lleva mejor.

Un saludico.


----------



## Kujire (20 Nov 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> no sé si estáis peor los que os alegráis de la debacle bursatil o los del yuri al 0%, aunque os peleéis en el fondo estáis celebrando lo mismo, EL *GAMEOVER*



Yo es que estaba cansada del *INSERT COIN*


----------



## chameleon (20 Nov 2008)

grafiquito para acojonar, evolución del ibex y dow desde hace 5 años:


----------



## Pindik87 (20 Nov 2008)

Coño!!! :: esto se avisa, vaya fiesta que me he perdido estoy alucinado y los futuros del ibex para mañana vienen calentitos


----------



## Indiosingracia (20 Nov 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Yo es que estaba cansada del *INSERT COIN*



El mejor post del día.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Nov 2008)

La solución esta en un buen patatal, ya estoy buscando campos 



> India's New Roads May Buffer Economy From Recession (Update2) - Bloomberg.com: Exclusive
> .....
> `Rural demand is keeping the economy kicking along,'' said Shashanka Bhide, chief economist at the privately funded National Council of Applied Economic Research in New Delhi. ``Growth will slow in India, but not as dramatically as the rest of the world.''
> ......


----------



## Alexandros (20 Nov 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Alex, me quedé con las ganas de saber si te comerías a kujire, o la guardarías de recuerdo.
> 
> Menudo equipo te has currao.
> 
> ...



Buenas Negro.

Hombre, si hay pan para empujar y un poco de ketchup no te diría que no 

Lo del canibalismo es algo que me planteo de vez en cuando al pensar en el actual modo de conseguir alimentos. Ya sabes, totálmente artificial, dependiente del petroleo y el dinero y cosas así...

Por cierto, no creo que lleguemos al SAN a 0. Antes cierran el chiriguinto y cuelgan un cartel como en Colombia: 

_“Estimados inversionistas gracias por confiar en nosotros y depositar en nuestras arcas lo que ni ustedes tienen empeñar a unas tasas de usura o vender lo necesario con el fin de obtener unas ganancias ilógicas sin tener que trabajar. Ahora, por estúpidos y creer en brujas tendrán que trabajar mucho más para reponer esas platas que en gran mayoría no eran ni suyas. En nuestras sedes, les dejamos las cuatro sillas más caras que puedan existir en el mundo, por favor, cuídenlas que es un gran recuerdo de nosotros, están avaluadas en aproximadamente dos mil millones de pesos. Y recuerden, las únicas pirámides que existen y no se van, son las de Egipto. Les deseamos una triste navidad y vergonzoso año nuevo pelado”._


Y ya sabes, si este año el día de Nochebuena acabamos comiendo asado otra vez, significará que todavía estamos viendo los toros desde la barrera. Quién nos iba a decir en Marzo que llegabamos a Noviembre (tengo más trabajo que nunca) ¿Eh, negro ?

Un saludo.


----------



## errozate (20 Nov 2008)

*Las Cosas A Su Cauce*

Dices que:



> He visto el 7699 en Igmarkets, nos tenemos que remontar al 18 de agosto del 2004...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Por cierto para que os hagais una idea, lo del S&P500 trasladado al IBEX35 seria más o menos estar en el nivel de los 5300 puntos... ya hemos dejado atrás los mínimos del 2002-2003... y estamos más o menos en 1996-1997. Nuevo mínimo intradía en 747,98




¿Has tenido en consideración el tipo de cambio euro / dólar?

Es que vamos a ver. Yo lo que digo es que si:

IBEX 16.000 y 1 € = 1,6 $ y pasa a:

IBEX 16.000 1 € = 1,2 $.

Es como que en dólares hubiera pasado el IBEX de 16.000 a 12.000.

Si luego resulta que en euros, el IBEX ha hecho 1/2 o sea de 16.000 ha pasado a 8.000.

Trasladado a dólares sería que ha pasado de 16.000 a 12.000 por el cambio y a 6.000 por la bajada.

¿Me explico?


----------



## Alexandros (21 Nov 2008)

Si todo sigue así, habrá que pedir una sala entera para albergar a multitud de foreros que últimamente se están subiendo al carro del apocalipsis. ¿Has contactado con Larrouche ya?


Lo que está claro es que el tiempo que dedicamos a nutrirnos de información "crisisticia" solo es la antesala de un movimiento activo y, a medio plazo, numeroso. Por ahora solo somos islas. Espera a chocar y verás el continente que se forma.

La han cagado Negro, la han cagado pero bién. No van a poder controlarlo ni de coña.


----------



## Jucari (21 Nov 2008)

Joder...vaya dia que me he perdido..acabo de llegar de tierras gallegas, y me encuentro esta hecatombe.....voy a revisar el hilo desde ayer...


----------



## nief (21 Nov 2008)

Me empieza a preocupar que no haya para pagar tanto parado... empiezan ya a soltar cosillas...

Por cierto en mi opinion creo que la banca esta mucho peor de lo que se cree...

Alguien ha visto a la oposicion dar caña con las medidas que van saliendo? 

Os acordais como ZP vio el lobo tras la reunion con los banqueros?

Os acordais como RAjoy tambien tras la reunion con ZP y ahora casi hasta lo apoya!?

Os acordais como Merkel decia que nada de ayudas para la banca, se reunio con la banca y al dia siguiente fiesta para todos? de Gordon Brown UK ni hablemos... este nacionalizo la banca vamos...

Joder y Sarkosi diciendo que o la banca presta o la nacionaliza y pidiendo que por dios se haga algo o igual hay revueltas mundiales???? pero señores que es SARKO/Francia no Chaves y Venezuela!!


----------



## tonuel (21 Nov 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> no sé si estáis peor los que os alegráis de la debacle bursatil o los del yuri al 0%, aunque os peleéis en el fondo estáis celebrando lo mismo, EL GAMEOVER



Crisis...? What crisis...? :


Esto en dos tardes está solucionao... 





Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Nov 2008)

presi, yo no me alegro, pero es como el futbol...

no no 


es mejor


----------



## tonuel (21 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> presi, yo no me alegro, pero es como el futbol...
> 
> no no
> 
> ...



No es por no alegrarse... pero mientras volvemos a los tiempos de los 600 y las vespas nos echamos unas risas... :o




Saludos


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Nov 2008)

<TABLE cellpadding=20><TR><TD><IMG SRC="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e4/Black_swan.jpg" width=400 />
-. Clases de bolsa
-. Black swan theory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
</TD><TD valign=top>*Este Sr. tiene la culpa*

Los cisnes negros.

¿Estamos preparados para la ocurrencia del peor escenario posible en Bolsa? ¿Tiene en cuenta esta posibilidad nuestro sistema de trading?. Muchos piensan que, siguiendo la famosa ley de Murphy el peor escenario posible ocurrirá.

Un cisne negro es un evento raro, un movimiento desproporcionado e inesperado muy difícil de predecir por cualquier tipo de análisis previo.
</TD></TR></TABLE>


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Nov 2008)

alvin, he ganado un gallifante y le he contestado a su bratwurst de ayer.... o "blanca"....



azkunaveteya dijo:


> nz -0.81% abajo... lasemana es larga, demos tiempo.... ayer estuve a punto de llevar una pancarta con "no cerreis las bolsas cabrones"





Reverendo J.Mckena dijo:


> Esto acabará mal; pero, no esperen gran cosa el día 17 del corriente.
> 
> Alquien se quiere apostar algo...??
> 
> :





azkunaveteya dijo:


> hamijo... yo veo su apuesta... un desayuno completo a que bajamos a minimos esta semana... pero minimos minimos y un par de quiebras majas





Reverendo J.Mckena dijo:


> *VAMOS NENES, QUE ESTAMOS YA A 18 Y NI FLORES!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Apolodoro dijo:


> Esto empieza a parecerse a las predicciones del fin del mundo de los Testigos de Jehová





azkunaveteya dijo:


> mckenna tostadas con jamon y zumo de naranja con su café en vasito



quiero mi desayuno y un comodin para cuando me ownedeis


----------



## panoramix (21 Nov 2008)

Alexandros dijo:


> Si todo sigue así, habrá que pedir una sala entera para albergar a multitud de foreros que últimamente se están subiendo al carro del apocalipsis.



Y ésta será la canción estrella:

MASTIFAL - En Las Entrañas Del Apocalipsis

Todo es oscuro y entre mis venas solo puedo sentir
toda esa furia que nace en el miedo tan arraigado a mí
mugre y cenizas, puras miserias listas para consumir
como serpientes siempre al acecho se arrastran hacia mí,
todos creyeron en la justicia que han dibujado
solo para verte arrastrándote y morir.
Se manifiestan inmensas murallas que hasta los cielos han de dividir
miles de almas son preparadas para arrebatarse la vida entre si
Apocalipsis frió y certero esta bajo tu piel, bajo tu piel
abre los ojos, da el primer paso, mira a tu alrededor, a tu alrededor
Escupe ese miedo, que obliga al silencio
el adversario vive en tu interior
Inmensa cripta, llave al infierno la consecuencia de la razón
cielos candentes, mareas de muerte
naturaleza, nuestra prisión
Apocalipsis, abre los ojos
el adversario, vive en tu interior.


----------



## luisfernando (21 Nov 2008)

gameover, pero manipulado, no nos debemos alegrar, pero tampoco nos alegramos que ellos ganen, los despotas burocratas , no?? 

la crisis lo que puede hacer es hacernos despertar a mas de uno


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Nov 2008)

esto no ha acabado... para que sea completo el nikkei tiene que perder los 7200


----------



## sicran (21 Nov 2008)

Pues ahí va el Nikkei, empieza de nuevo calentito:

9:06
7,542.11 - 160.93


----------



## sicran (21 Nov 2008)

Venga, -200 en 10 minutos

9:11
7,497.22 - 205.82


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Nov 2008)

7400..... me parece que igual vemos una separacion entre japan y europa por un lado y usa por otro ladio?


mmmm 7500 a las 2.44.... me voy a dormir calentito, creyendo en una separacion de bolsas, que se me antoja imposible


----------



## El_Presi (21 Nov 2008)

por ahora el Nikkei y futuros de USA en verde


----------



## Starkiller (21 Nov 2008)

nief dijo:


> Os acordais como Merkel decia que nada de ayudas para la banca, se reunio con la banca y al dia siguiente fiesta para todos? de Gordon Brown UK ni hablemos... este nacionalizo la banca vamos...
> 
> Joder y Sarkosi diciendo que o la banca presta o la nacionaliza y pidiendo que por dios se haga algo o igual hay revueltas mundiales???? pero señores que es SARKO/Francia no Chaves y Venezuela!!



Primero, ya le gustaría a UK estar como Venezuela... está mucho peor. Esa si que va a ser gorda.

Segundo, la diferencia entre Sarko Y Chaves es coyuntural, sobre todo ahroa que ambos son "enemigos" (Mas o menos cordiales) de USA. 

¡Hay! La de mierda que van a tener que tragar muchos que se dejaron llevar por el engañatontos político...



El_Presi dijo:


> por ahora el Nikkei y futuros de USA en verde



Pero el EURUSD a 1,24 y el EURJPY a 118. 

Hasta que eso no vuelva a niveles de hace una semana, todo verde es un simple rebote para coger fuerza en la caida. 

No hay suelo sin estabilidad en el cambio de divisas.


----------



## Misterio (21 Nov 2008)

Llevamos un par de días demasiado espectaculares tocará respirar hoy digo yo, un rebote para aguantar el ritmo.


----------



## ronald29780 (21 Nov 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> por ahora el Nikkei y futuros de USA en verde



Esta toda la zona en verde:

¿Desde cuando piensan allí por cuenta propia?

:


----------



## Hagen (21 Nov 2008)

Manda güevos, el rebote coincide con el vencimiento de futuros......!!!!!


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2008)

A los buenos días!

Vaya mercado tenemos, es posible analizarlo técnicamente pero luego nos damos unos rallies arriba y abajo de miedo ¿saben cual ha sido la diferencia en el Stoxx entre las 21:50 de ayer y las 8:10 de hoy? 90 puntos nada más y nada menos.

Eso es una burrada que no se produce todos los días. La bajada de ayer tras el cierre europeo fue un fake total, no se quería bajar pero nos tuvieron muy entretenidos con un festival de volatilidad (yo no pude verlo en directo)

A los 10 minutos de abrir ya hemos perforado el gap de apertura y digo perforado porque lo hemos pasado como un cohete, sigo manteniendo el objetivo para hoy que apunté ayer: 2360

Lo que también recomiendo es estar fuera de este mercado de locos, ya se calmará algún día, pero ese día no es este, ni será el lunes, ni ningún día de la semana que viene.


----------



## Hagen (21 Nov 2008)

Comentan que ayer ante la petición de las automovilisticas de pasta al gobierno, les preguntaron ¿como han venido a la reunión? ¿En jet privado o en linea comercial? y contestarón los 3 que en jet privado.

Asím que les dijeron, que cunado traigan un plan de viabilidad y reducción de costes se lo pensarían. El día 2 de diciembre la reunión definitiva para el ok.


----------



## errozate (21 Nov 2008)

*Gracias MULDER*

Gracias por orientarnos en la oscuridad con la luz de tus análisis.

Yo soy de los que te leo.

Por cierto. ¿No estamos en suelos? 

Ya sabes, suelo-rally-suelo-rally-suelo-...


----------



## tonuel (21 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Comentan que ayer ante la petición de las automovilisticas de pasta al gobierno, les preguntaron ¿como han venido a la reunión? ¿En jet privado o en linea comercial? y contestarón los 3 que en jet privado.
> 
> Asím que les dijeron, que cunado traigan un plan de viabilidad y reducción de costes se lo pensarían. El día 2 de diciembre la reunión definitiva para el ok.



El tio les preguntó que levantaran la mano si pensaban abandonar el jet privado para volar en aviones comerciales...

Nadie levantó la mano y el pavo dijo que constara en acta que nadie la habia levantado... un puto show... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> El tio les preguntó que levantaran la mano si pensaban abandonar el jet privado para volar en aviones comerciales...
> 
> Nadie levantó la mano y el pavo dijo que constara en acta que nadie la habia levantado... un puto show...
> 
> Saludos



Pero hombre ¿como van a venir en aviones comerciales? esa gente necesita flexibilidad en su trabajo para estar en el punto necesario en el momento oportuno, son los que hacen los grandes negocios, los que arreglan la deuda con los grandes bancos, los que mantienen la empresa a flote...¡oh wait!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Nov 2008)

*de cárpatos*

*iTRAXX Crossover

No confirma el rebote de las bolsas a estas horas y sigue subiendo 6 puntos hasta 931 nuevo récord histórico y en niveles de pánico total.*

Saludos...

Edito -7 a 18minutos de abrir, se ha comido 280 puntos en el after-hours...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (21 Nov 2008)

*mas Cárpatos...*

Se espera una apertura alcista en Europa

[...]

¿Qué ha pasado durante la noche para provocar un rebote de más del 3 % en los futuros americanos en el Globex y evitar el desastre que parecía iba a llegar sobre Europa tras el cierre de Wall Street de ayer?

Pues todo se ha iniciado en el Nikkei que tras bajar con fuerza al inicio de la sesión, ha terminado subiendo el 2.7%. Lo que ha pasado es lo siguiente:

- Ha habido durante toda la noche muchos rumores que decían que la FED y quizá el BCE iban a bajar los tipos por sorpresa en la mañana del viernes, en vista de la que estaba cayendo en Wall Street y que el S&P estaba perdiendo soportes mayores. Estos rumores han sido muy intensos.

- Rumores muy específicos de que China iba a bajar tipos esta misma mañana de manera urgente.

- El hecho de que fuera fiesta el lunes en Japón, ha provocado que muchos operadores que estaban bajistas hayan cerrado cortos, porque con la volatilidad demencial actual no querían arriesgarse a que les pillara al revés algún rebote.

Estos tres factores han sido la clave, el Nikkei se ha dado la vuelta y todas las bolsas abiertas a esas horas al verle subir se daban la vuelta, arrastrando a los futuros americanos en el Globex y ahora nos arrastran a nosotros en Europa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Nov 2008)

Allá vamos!!!!

Abrimos con un gap alcista de +110 puntos

Saludos...

Edito para poner que REPSOL y CRITERIA estan suspendidas de cotización...


----------



## euriborde (21 Nov 2008)

Repsol y Criteria, suspendidas de negociación por la CNMV - 21/11/08 - elEconomista.es

se ha posteado ya esto?


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (21 Nov 2008)

Verde... por ahora

IBEX 35 (^IBEX)	A las 09:01 : 8.064,30 Up 75,90 (0,95%)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Nov 2008)

euriborde dijo:


> Repsol y Criteria, suspendidas de negociación por la CNMV - 21/11/08 - elEconomista.es
> 
> se ha posteado ya esto?



Es que lo de Criteria es de traca, venderá la mitad de lo que tiene en Repsol a los rusos por 28€/acción!!!!!!!

Actualmente Repsol anda por los 13€... gensanta...

Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (21 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Es que lo de Criteria es de traca, venderá la mitad de lo que tiene en Repsol a los rusos por 28€/acción!!!!!!!
> 
> Actualmente Repsol anda por los 13€... gensanta...
> 
> Saludos...



Son unos chorizos.......


----------



## Hermenauta (21 Nov 2008)

Una vez mas nuestros analistas y expertos financieros han acertado con sus pronosticos y gracias a Dios, la Virgen Maria y los patucos del niño Jesus, esto va parriba como un cohete.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Nov 2008)

Más Cárpatos...

*Según prensa Lukoil pagaría 28 euros por la participación de Sacyr, La Caixa, Caixa Catalunya y Mutua Madrileña en Repsol.
*
*JP Morgan rebaja a Banesto de neutral a infraponderar.
*
*JP Morgan baja a Bankinter de 7 a 5,30 y recomienda infraponderar.
*
*JP Morgan baja a Popular de 5,60 a 4,3o y recomienda infraponderar.
*
*JP Morgan baja a Sabadell de 5 a 3 y recomienda infraponderar.
*
*Según la gaceta Santander daría préstamos baratos a quienes acudieran a su ampliación.*

Vamos que nos vamos!!!! como un cohete hoygan!!! :


----------



## Starkiller (21 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> El tio les preguntó que levantaran la mano si pensaban abandonar el jet privado para volar en aviones comerciales...
> 
> Nadie levantó la mano y el pavo dijo que constara en acta que nadie la habia levantado... un puto show...
> 
> ...



Lo cual viene a ser una cosa del estilo:

No sois ni lo bastante ladrones ni lo sufientemente hijos de puta como para que os demos pasta.

Aprended de la banca: a ellos nunca les haríamos esto aunque el presidente del banco viniera en un jet privado, y su asistente en otro.

En serio, que monten este circo por la industria, y no por la banca, me parece de traca...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> y a Sacyr ¿Por qué no?



No debe tener tanta volatilidad : ahora mismo sube +17% :
En Sacyr deben estar tiranto cohetes, ha sido su salvación (por el momento)...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Nov 2008)

errozate dijo:


> Dices que:
> 
> ¿Has tenido en consideración el tipo de cambio euro / dólar?
> 
> ...



Hola errozate.

No, no lo he tenido en consideración, ni ahora ni antes... simplemente estoy comparando índices y diciendo, que el S&P ha corregido toda la bajada de las .com (776puntos) y ahora está en niveles de 1997 (750puntos). En el caso del IBEX35, la bajada de las .com nos llevó a los 5700 y el nivel del año 1997 fue de unos 5300.

Saluos...


----------



## tonuel (21 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Más Cárpatos...
> 
> *Según prensa Lukoil pagaría 28 euros por la participación de Sacyr, La Caixa, Caixa Catalunya y Mutua Madrileña en Repsol.
> *
> ...



:

métete ahora que luego... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *Según la gaceta Santander daría préstamos baratos a quienes acudieran a su ampliación.*:



jajajaja, están desesperados por hacer una distribución en firme.

¿saben porque hay tanta volatilidad? porque estamos al final del proceso de distribución de acciones de los insiders a los accionistas. Cuando las acciones de la mayor parte de empresas las tiene el particular es cuando el mercado va dando tumbos por todos lados.

Cuando la volatilidad se calme será buen momento para comprar, estemos donde estemos.


----------



## SNB4President (21 Nov 2008)

Buenos días. O sea, que esta noche se ha disparado la euforia con la esperanza de bajada de tipos... si pasa la mañana y el mediodía en EEUU y todavía no han hecho nada... ¿se esperaría sangrazo final para poner fin a una bonita semana roja?


----------



## chameleon (21 Nov 2008)

estoy puteado, iba a entrar en repsolitos y la tienen congelada
espero que cuando abran haya bajado...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Nov 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Buenos días. O sea, que esta noche se ha disparado la euforia con la esperanza de bajada de tipos... si pasa la mañana y el mediodía en EEUU y todavía no han hecho nada... ¿se esperaría sangrazo final para poner fin a una bonita semana roja?



Hoy habrá que ir siguiendo los vencimientos de futuros:
-EuroStoxx a las 12:00
-DAX a las 13:00
-CAC a las 16:00
-IBEX35 a las 16:45
-Acciones del IBEX a las 17:35
-Mini S&P, Mini Nasdaq y Mini Russell a las 15:15

Saludos...

Mucho tiene que mejorar para que esta semana no sea sangrienta, ayer creo que se perdía un 13-14% en la semana en el S&P...


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoy habrá que ir siguiendo los vencimientos de futuros:
> -EuroStoxx a las 12:00
> -DAX a las 13:00
> -IBEX35 a las 16:45
> ...



Un apunte, en Eurostoxx, DAX y S&P el vencimiento es de opciones no de futuros ya que el vencimiento de futuros de estos 3 índices es en diciembre.

El vencimiento es cada 3 meses pero en el Ibex y el CAC40 (Francia) es cada mes.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Nov 2008)

Abren a Criteria y a Repsol en 8 minutos.

Buena apreciación Mulder.

Saludos...


----------



## ako (21 Nov 2008)

EL ibex párriba casi un +2% SANTADER un +6% sacyr +17%

Tenemos rebote señores por cierre de cortos del viernes, como dije hace tres dias. las caidas nunca son verticales tienen que ir para atras para cojer impulso. Esperemos que este rebote no se lo crea nadie y la bolsa continue subiendo, almenos hasta que venda .

¿Comienzo del rally de navidad?


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2008)

ako dijo:


> EL ibex párriba casi un +2% SANTADER un +6% sacyr +17%
> 
> Tenemos rebote señores por cierre de cortos del viernes, como dije hace tres dias. las caidas nunca son verticales tienen que ir para atras para cojer impulso. Esperemos que este rebote no se lo crea nadie y la bolsa continue subiendo, almenos hasta que venda .
> 
> ¿Comienzo del rally de navidad?



No se si será rally navideño, pero es muy probable que el lunes sigamos hacia arriba, luego podríamos volver a bajar.


----------



## mcd (21 Nov 2008)

*y hablando a largo plazo*

a la vista de

http://www.lacartadelabolsa.com/images/dani/Gran_Depresión.png

y mas aun de

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1241059-post10.html

¿tiene alguien una grafica de cada sector?, en esas crisis, para ver como bajan a diferente velocidad y con diferente profundidad;


----------



## chameleon (21 Nov 2008)

por llevar la contraria, creo que a final de sesión nos vamos a dar una ostia
subimos un 2% por repsol y sacyr. de sacyr se va a salir todo cristo porque saben que es un cadaver. y no creo que repsol acabe con un +9%.

aparte, las bolsas asiáticas subieron un 3%, muy tímido... y alemania está con un +1%.
igual los americanos abren subiendo, creo que es una trampa


----------



## ako (21 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> No se si será rally navideño, pero es muy probable que el lunes sigamos hacia arriba, luego podríamos volver a bajar.



estoy con usted puede que la bolsa suba o que baje. Pero mientras la gente espere a ver el ibex a 5300 para comprar eso no sucedera. Me temo que se estan haciendo las grandes carteras gandoras en estos momentos donde las proximas bajadas de tipos son inminentes. Es verdad que no es el momento de comprar para el minorista donde a corto te hacen pupita. De todas formas esta muy bien hacer creer a la masa que esto es el FIN, darnos los papelitos que os vendimos caros para volver a vender cuando salga el sol, porque el sol sale todos los dias.


----------



## pepeton (21 Nov 2008)

Venga, animemos todos al ibex, que esta cayendo en picado ahora mismo.


----------



## Kujire (21 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> ¿Quedamos algunos por aquí o es que hoy como sube la bolsa se han ido todos a celebrarlo?
> Al menos podían haber avisado y nos habíamos ido todos de farra.
> Saludos.



Ya estoy por akí. Razón no te falta. Además de farra tod@s lo pasaríamos mejor, también hay que estar para las maduras!!. Creo que dentro de poco sería interesante empezar a mojarse en acciones de empresas no sólo en los índices. Estamos viendo que con temas como el SAN, se puede hacer pasta o palmar pasta, y eso siempre es interesante (sobre todo si con eso una se puede pagar el menú). La indiferencia, es lo peor que le puede pasar a cualquiera.

Podríamos hacer una porra de una serie de acciones, y que cada uno escogiera un par de acciones para estudiarlas y luego hacer un brain storming con los findings y posibilidades que les viésemos. No sólo me refiero al IBEX, por eso cuantos más seamos mejor.

Quizás no sea un buen momento para cambiar de trabajo o perdir un aunmento pero el tiempo para invertir selectivamente se acerca, ¿Cuándo fué la última vez que hubo una Gran Crisis? quizás oportunidades como ésta escasean y grandes empresas de hoy en día fueron chicharros hace 70 años, habiendo puesto 1$ en una de esas, hoy en día se hubiese multiplicado por 10.000. 

Creo que tendríamos que hacer nuestro TICKET de empresas. Es una idea.

un saludo


----------



## sephon (21 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Por cierto ¿los índices van perdiendo fuelle o me lo parece a mí?



Na, imaginaciones tuyas. Antes de fin de año a 17000.

[ IRONIC MODE : OFF ]


----------



## tonuel (21 Nov 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Creo que tendríamos que hacer nuestro TICKET de empresas. Es una idea.



todavia es pronto me parece a mi... 

cada vez que oigo "gran depresión" me entra cagueta... :o



Saludos


----------



## un marronazo (21 Nov 2008)

hasta las 16'30 puede ser que mantenga el verde, a partir de esa hora ya hablaremos


----------



## Dolmen (21 Nov 2008)

*Chosrros de información y algunos vídeos*

Kostarof La Bolsa en tus manos


----------



## davinci79 (21 Nov 2008)

Cuando los gobiernos admitan que estamos en una gran depresión entonces, una vez pegue el bajón definitivo, será el momento de preparar una buena cartera, y entrar.
De momento todo esta demasiado inestable y nadie puede atreverse a decir que nos estabilizaremos en torno a 10000 o en torno a 6000.

Como dijo el Barón de Rothschild: "Cuando veas la sangre correr por las Calles, es tiempo de comprar."

Salu2


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Nov 2008)

Sigo estando, pero calladito, bueno dentro de poco no, me voy a buscar bolets (cast.: setas) que estan alcistas, sobre todo el sector Carlet (Hygrophorus russula) y la Llora verda (Russula virescens) ambas excelentes para guisos, luego seguire.


----------



## donpepito (21 Nov 2008)

Es hora de volver a la realidad en Europa los indices se están normalizando.... está aguantando mucho el ibex gracias a los cohetes de sacyr,,,,, veremos cuando empieza el descenso.

Por cierto SAN se ha puesto esta mañana a +6,00%


----------



## Kujire (21 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> todavia es pronto me parece a mi...
> 
> cada vez que oigo "gran depresión" me entra cagueta... :o
> 
> ...



Te cuento una historia pequeño Nelson.

Hubo una vez un hombre que tenía mucho dinero, sin embargo, por las circunstancias de la vida( eso no me lo contaron pero me lo imagino, alcohol...juego y mujeres:...(esto último principalmente)) se quedó en la ruina, es decir sin un chavo.

*Este hombre que lo había tenido todo, se encontró en una situación muy dificil de afrontar para la mayoría de las personas, era mayor, sin trabajo, sin fortuna*. Este hombre no tenía un oficio, ni era ingeniero, tampoco traficante, sin embargo durante toda su vida había leído mucho y aprendido cosas.

A este hombre le gustaba cocinar, no creas que era un gran cocinero, cocinaba para él y sus amigos. Curiosamente, había un plato hecho con pollo que a sus amigos les gustaba mucho y pensó que a lo mejor alguien podía estar interesado en tener su receta. Ni corto ni perezoso se dirigió a restautante ofreciendo su receta. Lo cierto que tuvo éxito y algunos restaurantes le compraron su receta. Después de un tiempo, decidió abrir su pequeño restaurante. Hoy, ese hombre arruinado, posee una cadena de restaurantes dónde preparan exclusivamente su receta de pollo



> La moraleja de esta historia nos dice; a veces por nuestras circunstancias, el miedo nos absorbe y aparece esa pequeña gallinita, _esa cagueta_ que tod@s llevamos dentro. Siempre que me ocurre eso, pienso en lo que le debió pasar por la cabeza a ese hombre arruinado y ... veo que lo mejor que puedes hacer para salir de esa situación es coger esa gallinita y freirla.


----------



## donpepito (21 Nov 2008)

Hoy rally desde USA, suerte a los que estén dentro.............. repsol vamos a ver ese despegue!


----------



## tonuel (21 Nov 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Te cuento una historia pequeño Nelson.
> 
> Hubo una vez un hombre que tenía mucho dinero, sin embargo, por las circunstancias de la vida( eso no me lo contaron pero me lo imagino, alcohol...juego y mujeres:...(esto último principalmente)) se quedó en la ruina, es decir sin un chavo.



Buena historia, podria perfectamente vivir sin un chavo pero... el alcohol y las mujeres que no me falten...xD 




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (21 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy rally desde USA, suerte a los que estén dentro.............. repsol vamos a ver ese despegue!



ni de coña

repsol se ha puesto de 13,6 a más de 15. ahora está a 14,26. acabado el furor comprador del primer momento, y visto que el rebote parece ser bastante moderano, el IBEX se desinfla a la espera del dow

me parece un rebotillo de tres al cuarto


----------



## donpepito (21 Nov 2008)

Repsol salió al mercado a 14,59€ despues de las suspención.


----------



## chameleon (21 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Repsol salió al mercado a 14,59€ despues de las suspención.



me refería a que ayer cerró a 13,6
el que compró ayer debió pasar la noche acojonado después del -6% de USA, y esta m´ñana le ha tocado la lotería


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Nov 2008)

Hay que recordar que hoy es viernes... 

Quedarse largo el fin de semana actualmente es un poco arriesgado... lo dice hasta Cárpatos...

Saludos...
*
"...Bancos y farmacéuticas son los que mas han forzado a la vuelta a la baja en Europa,menos en el Ibex. Se comenta que hay bastante miedo a quedarse abierto largo durante el fin de semana por si acaso."*


----------



## Rocket (21 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hay que recordar que hoy es viernes...
> 
> Quedarse largo el fin de semana actualmente es un poco arriesgado... lo dice hasta Cárpatos...
> 
> Saludos...



Yo tambien creo que al final se desinflara... aunque no se si cerrara en rojo. Quizas +0,50%...

En cualquier caso, ya sabeis que va a pasar el lunes, o el martes... o mas alla. Tropezon de nuevo, y nuevos minimos para el IBEX. Estamos en recesion...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Nov 2008)

Nos venden unas milongas impresionantes...

*"...Según Reuters Lukoil llevaría en realidad 4 años en negociaciones con Repsol, por lo que cualquier acuerdo podría llevar bastante tiempo."
*
Saludos...


----------



## tasator (21 Nov 2008)

Pues yo veo muchas posibilidades de que hoy acabemos en rojo, salvo sorpresas en la apertura USA.


----------



## Rocket (21 Nov 2008)

Avanzit y su filial Vértice, suspendidas de negociación...

Avanzit y su filial Vértice, suspendidas de negociación - 21/11/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## chameleon (21 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Nos venden unas milongas impresionantes...
> 
> *"...Según Reuters Lukoil llevaría en realidad 4 años en negociaciones con Repsol, por lo que cualquier acuerdo podría llevar bastante tiempo."
> *
> Saludos...




a mi me huele muy raro esto de lukoil. estamos muchos esperando a la presa de repsol, y no podía ser todo tan evidente, con artículos en la prensa durante toda la semana, y saliendo sebastián y zp en la TV ...

es todo demasiado fácil, mosqueante...


----------



## SNB4President (21 Nov 2008)

DJI Futuros +150 durante toda la mañana bastante estables.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (21 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> a mi me huele muy raro esto de lukoil. estamos muchos esperando a la presa de repsol, y no podía ser todo tan evidente, con artículos en la prensa durante toda la semana, y saliendo sebastián y zp en la TV ...
> 
> es todo demasiado fácil, mosqueante...



Pues la clave de todo es Botín, porque Lukoil lo que quiere es subrogarse al préstamo de Del Rivero. (Vamos, que de líquido poco)

¿A cuánto lo compró Del Rivero?
¿A cuánto lo compraría Lukoil?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> a mi me huele muy raro esto de lukoil. estamos muchos esperando a la presa de repsol, y no podía ser todo tan evidente, con artículos en la prensa durante toda la semana, y saliendo sebastián y zp en la TV ...
> 
> es todo demasiado fácil, mosqueante...



Lo mismo pienso, Repsol tiene un free-float del 60%, un gran volumen de negociación, el petróleo bajando, la acción cotizando a 14 euros, yo no lo entiendo.

En un mes o dos podrían hacerse con el 10% de Repsol comprando en el mercado a la chita callando y sin hacer subir el precio demasiado, después, lo tendrían a huevo para comprar el resto sin tener que pagar 30 euros por acción.

O hay algo que no cuentan o esto no se lo cree nadie.


----------



## El río de la vida (21 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hay que recordar que hoy es viernes...
> 
> Quedarse largo el fin de semana actualmente es un poco arriesgado... lo dice hasta Cárpatos...



Ni cortos, el finde es para salir de fiesta, a celebrar la recesión, no para comerse la cabeza: trading intradía y finito.


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2008)

El río de la vida dijo:


> Ni cortos, el finde es para salir de fiesta, a celebrar la recesión, no para comerse la cabeza: trading intradía y finito.



Pues yo últimamente pienso todo lo contrario, lo mejor es abrir al final del día y cerrarse al principio de la mañana, siempre que tengas claro como va a abrir, claro.

El resto del día es el festival de la volatilidad y más vale no mirar el 'ticker tape' porque a cada momento te puedes llevar una impresión equivocada, hay que mirar siempre el gráfico, nunca el precio variando infinitamente y atontándote.


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2008)

Yo creo que esta tarde también subiremos, especialmente desde ya mismo, pero no sé hasta donde. Ayer tenía un objetivo que hoy me parece muy lejano de alcanzar.

Ahora veremos que ocurre.


----------



## calimerosinahorros (21 Nov 2008)

Parece que el dow empieza para arriba +1,93%....


----------



## Danilovic (21 Nov 2008)

Como aguanta el jodio Ibex los 8000....


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2008)

Hoy no tenemos mucho volumen, sin embargo el volumen crece en las subidas y baja en las bajadas, supongo que ya saben lo que quiere decir esto.


----------



## Xin (21 Nov 2008)

La Caixa no quiere vender Repsol, solo quiere que Sacyr se pire. Y si no, porquè creeis que han puesto la codición que Sacyr tambien se venda su parte?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Nov 2008)

*de cárpatos...*

"*...Por primera vez en todos los años en que vengo siguiendo las opiniones de los hedge he visto el tono de agresividad que se está viendo hoy.

No nos llevemos a engaño. A corto plazo puede haber todo tipo de rebotes, puede que los hedge y muchos institucionales se equivoquen, no han fallado casi nunca desde que los seguimos en la web, en grandes movimientos, pero lo que hay, y si no pregunten en el mundillo, es una agresividad bajista sin precedentes.

A medio plazo la inmensa mayoría son muy bajistas. Se habla de suelo final del mercado ya de forma abierta en el entorno de 500 a 550. Y además por todos sitios.

En el corto plazo todo el mundo está bajista. No se espera que empiecen los cierres de cortos, salvo que se rompa el máximo de ayer. Si hay cierre de cortos se podría llegar a algún punto entre 850 a 885.

Parece que hay muchos que en el entorno de 830 se la jugarían añadiendo más cortos en lugar de cerrarlos , por lo que tengo dudosa esa zona.

El siguiente soporte lo tiene todo el mundo en el entorno de 700 a 720.*

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Nov 2008)

Xin dijo:


> La Caixa no quiere vender Repsol, solo quiere que Sacyr se pire. Y si no, porquè creeis que han puesto la codición que Sacyr tambien se venda su parte?



"En teoría" los rusos han dicho o el 30% o nada...


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2008)

A pesar del volumen favorable a las subidas todas reciben el gran papelón al momento de producirse, hay intención pero no hay fuerza.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (21 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> A pesar del volumen favorable a las subidas todas reciben el gran papelón al momento de producirse, hay intención pero no hay fuerza.



Pues como dijo Belauste:

¡A mi el papelón, Sabino, que los arrollo!

S&P 759 y pabajo


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (21 Nov 2008)

Bueno ya está bien! Todos los jueves amago de Apocalipsis y luego el viernes se estropea! A ver si toca hoy ya, joder!!


----------



## Rocket (21 Nov 2008)

Esto huele a bluff... DOW en negativo, y el IBEX casi plano.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Nov 2008)

*FUTUROS DOW JONES en NEGATIVO!!!*

No se si duraran mucho hoy, pero con el +150 que se han tirado toda la mañana me vale... 

Saludos...


----------



## Misterio (21 Nov 2008)

Citi -15%, hay cosas que no cambian.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Nov 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Citi -15%, hay cosas que no cambian.



Donde ves que pierda un 15%?
C: Summary for CITIGROUP INC - Yahoo! Finance

Saludos...

Edito: Ya lo he visto ;-) en el Real-time...
Aprovecho para saludar a mis padres y para decir que ahora baja un *-23%*


----------



## un marronazo (21 Nov 2008)

se estan desinflandooooo


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2008)

Hoy el volumen de verdad, el que mueve mercado, aun no ha aparecido. Hemos tenido un par de amagos pero el volumen de verdad aun brilla por su ausencia, supongo que aparecerá hacia el final de la sesión europea.

Esto significa que tenemos a las manos fuertes esperando a ver que pasa.

Hay que estar atentos a la virulencia de ese volumen en cuanto aparezca.


----------



## Neumann (21 Nov 2008)

No se cual sera el suelo, pero lo que si que me aventuraría a decir es que esto lleva una aceleración imparable las gráficas de algún banco de cuyo nombre no quiero acorderme
se parecen a las de la funciones exponecial con pendiente negativa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Nov 2008)

*JP MORGAN CHASE -12%*

Vaya semana, tendremos que hacer un recuento cuando acabe esta semana, porque está siendo gloriosa...

Saludos...


----------



## creative (21 Nov 2008)

Neumann dijo:


> No se cual sera el suelo, pero lo que si que me aventuraría a decir es que esto lleva una aceleración imparable las gráficas de algún banco de cuyo nombre no quiero acorderme
> se parecen a las de la funciones exponecial con pendiente negativa.



que hacemos hoy subimos o baja Wall?? que no se decide todavia


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Nov 2008)

*IBEX 35 8.048,90 +0,76%
BEL 20 1.825,36 -1,97%
DAX 30 4.198,26 -0,52%
CAC 40 2.947,22 -1,11%
FTSE 100 3.851,02 -0,62%
PSI 20 5.958,08 -1,16%
MIB 30 19.498,00 -1,98%
EUROSTOXX 50 2.213,81 -0,55%*

Somos los mejores... como se nota que no han vencido los futuros... 

Saludos...

Edito: Ya estamos por debajo de 8000...


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2008)

Atentos que parece que llega el volumen 'bueno', vamos a ver que ocurre que ahora es cuando van a definirse de verdad.


----------



## Rocket (21 Nov 2008)

Ibex a 8000 puntos... practicamente plano


----------



## creative (21 Nov 2008)

damos la vuelta a la tortilla que comience la fiesta! eso si queda solo un hora, haber quien es el wapo que se va de fin de semana con el dinero aun cotizando por las americas


----------



## Rocket (21 Nov 2008)

Ya la hemos liao... IBEX 7.967


----------



## tasator (21 Nov 2008)

tasator dijo:


> Pues yo veo muchas posibilidades de que hoy acabemos en rojo, salvo sorpresas en la apertura USA.



Me autocito, y de paso os dejo la gráfica


----------



## Pindik87 (21 Nov 2008)

Lo hemos conseguido se ha dado la vuelta ya estamos en negativo, jaja.


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2008)

Posible objetivo para hoy o el lunes en Eurostoxx: 2128

Ahora estamos en: 2180

Lo malo es que me falta la última hora de ayer en el gráfico por un problema técnico que tuve (iberdrola y sus trolas) y el análisis podría no ser muy correcto.


----------



## calimerosinahorros (21 Nov 2008)

Q recupera los 8000


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2008)

He de reconocerlo, este es el vencimiento de futuros más extraño que he visto nunca al menos que yo recuerde.


----------



## Rocket (21 Nov 2008)

Pues ya caemos 50 puntos... y vamos en picado.

7.000 CERTIFIED


----------



## un marronazo (21 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> He de reconocerlo, este es el vencimiento de futuros más extraño que he visto nunca al menos que yo recuerde.



mulder no te extrañes, esto se está yendo a tomar por cu.. dia a dia...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (21 Nov 2008)

Cárpatos:


*Indicador ECRI de crecimiento anualizado baja de -21,7 a -28,2 el peor desde 1949 en que empezó a calcularse. ECRI afirma que la recesión empeora cada vez más y que se está muy lejos de cualquier posibilidad de salida.*



Y los yankis ya rojillos

DJIA 7,550.14 -2.15 -0.03%
NASDAQ 1,306.62 -9.50 -0.72%
S&P 500 749.97 -2.47 -0.33%


----------



## Pindik87 (21 Nov 2008)

Se pronuncia la bajada del Ibex


----------



## Morototeo (21 Nov 2008)

Ibex En Menos De 7900 ....


----------



## Rocket (21 Nov 2008)

Adios a los 7900. Consolidandose en los 7.000.

IBEX 35 7.897


----------



## creative (21 Nov 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Cárpatos:
> 
> 
> *Indicador ECRI de crecimiento anualizado baja de -21,7 a -28,2 el peor desde 1949 en que empezó a calcularse. ECRI afirma que la recesión empeora cada vez más y que se está muy lejos de cualquier posibilidad de salida.*
> ...


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2008)

El próximo día 27 es el día de acción de gracias, creo que a los gringos se les va a indigestar el pavo, eso los que lo tengan, claro


----------



## calimerosinahorros (21 Nov 2008)

ale que nos despeñamos


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (21 Nov 2008)

Pindik87 dijo:


> Se pronuncia la bajada del Ibex



Y tanto!


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (21 Nov 2008)

Y en WS cogen carrerilla

DJIA 7,478.93 -73.36 -0.97%
NASDAQ 1,298.27 -17.85 -1.36%
S&P 500 743.52 -8.92 -1.19%


----------



## chollero (21 Nov 2008)

*que le pasa a citigroup?*

Estos americanos si que saben. 

Primero te crean megabancos mundiales, los venden al capital extranjero por valor de 200.000 millones de dolares. Luego los llevan a la quiebra y se quedan con toda la pasta invertida. 

Ya vereis como estos mismos ejecutivos, dentro de 2 años han creado otro banco, que por supuesto volverá a subir como la espuma hasta finalmente venderlo a los extranjeros, quebará y vuelta a empezar. 

Parece mentira que la gente no aprenda, esto que les está pasando a los saudis y productores de petroleo, le pasó a los japos hace 15 años. 

¿para que vas a crear una potencia industrial de currelas, si puedes aprovecharte del dominio de tu moneda para vender papelitos caros y luego decir que no valen ni un duro?


----------



## chameleon (21 Nov 2008)

creo que si hoy nos hubieramos dado la gran ostia habría sido un buen momento para entrar largo. pero acabamos suavones, el dow probablemente sí que se hundan a última hora y los alemanes ya se la están dando.

nos falta por lo menos el lunes para bajar


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Nov 2008)

citi, anteayer -25%, ayer -25%, hoy -20%


----------



## calimerosinahorros (21 Nov 2008)

Joer que indecisos que estan ahora otra vez para arriba... asi no se puede...


----------



## un marronazo (21 Nov 2008)

7969 pa la proxima semana los 6000?


----------



## tonuel (21 Nov 2008)

Hoy me quedo sin certificar o qué...??? :




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> 7969 pa la proxima semana los 6000?



No sabe ud. seguir series, algo muy útil en bolsa.

La próxima semana nos vamos al 6959


----------



## chameleon (21 Nov 2008)

¿porque sube USA?
ha ocurrido algo positivo?


----------



## explorador (21 Nov 2008)

para bajar más rápido, eso sí, a partir de 21,45 h que estos ya le han cogido gusto a trabajar lo justo.


----------



## Rocket (21 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoy me quedo sin certificar o qué...??? :



Dale Tonuel!
Tecnicas reunidas: -5,92%

Estos desde que se metieron en el IBEX-35 reemplazando a COLONIAL solo han hecho que recibir... debe ser la silla gafada.







Hoy ha sido uno de esos dias tontos  pero la semana que viene se auguran grandes noticias... :


----------



## tonuel (21 Nov 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Dale Tonuel!
> Tecnicas reunidas: -5,92%
> 
> Estos desde que se metieron en el IBEX-35 reemplazando a COLONIAL solo han hecho que recibir... debe ser la silla gafada.
> ...



jojojo... así ya salgo de casa más tranquilo... 







Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Nov 2008)

de carpatos por el presi...



El_Presi dijo:


> es generalizado, como no ocurra un milagro los próximos meses que haga cambiar la confianza global mal lo tenemos, podemos estar varios años decreciendo o estancados.
> 
> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets
> 
> ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Nov 2008)

oye, tonuel no hay nada para cuando un valor cae 3 seguidos dias un 20%???

lo digo por C


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Nov 2008)

otro tema:


FIJAROS EN LOS GRAFICOS DEL SP los ultimos 5 dias.... estan siendos calcados por horas.... curioso no?

s partir de las 20.00 tocaria los rojo y a partir de las 21.30 lo negro....


tengo comodin de owned, la la la ra la , por si acaso


----------



## ronald29780 (21 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> otro tema:
> 
> 
> FIJAROS EN LOS GRAFICOS DEL SP los ultimos 5 dias.... estan siendos calcados por horas.... curioso no?
> ...



Yo me suelo fijar en los supuestos suelos, que luego resultan ser resistencias.


----------



## tasator (21 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> otro tema:
> 
> 
> FIJAROS EN LOS GRAFICOS DEL SP los ultimos 5 dias.... estan siendos calcados por horas.... curioso no?
> ...



Pues si, no se si será casualidad pero así es. Y por lo que parece, hoy no va a ser menos y creo que acabará de forma parecida a los días anteriores, siempre que la mano de dios no lo impida, claro.


----------



## un marronazo (21 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> No sabe ud. seguir series, algo muy útil en bolsa.
> 
> La próxima semana nos vamos al 6959



jajajaja, tomando la carrerilla que llevan, no me extrañaria que tocaran los 6000


----------



## sicran (21 Nov 2008)

Pues al final el Nikkei subió bastante, con sus primeros 10 minutos no lo parecía, la verdad .

Ahora mismo el Dow bajando un poco, parece que se medio repite el patrón de ayer (quedarse un poco estancado en torno a -100,+100 hasta casi el final...veremos).

Dow	-37.20	-0.49%	7,515.09
NASDAQ	-10.97	-0.83%	1,305.15
S&P	-3.76	-0.50%	748.68


----------



## un marronazo (21 Nov 2008)

sicran dijo:


> Pues al final el Nikkei subió bastante, con sus primeros 10 minutos no lo parecía, la verdad .
> 
> Ahora mismo el Dow bajando un poco, parece que se medio repite el patrón de ayer (quedarse un poco estancado en torno a -100,+100 hasta casi el final...veremos).
> 
> ...



espera a las 21'45


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (21 Nov 2008)

tasator dijo:


> Pues si, no se si será casualidad pero así es. Y por lo que parece, hoy no va a ser menos y creo que acabará de forma parecida a los días anteriores, siempre que la mano de dios no lo impida, claro.



Y además hoy es viernes, y quedarse comprado el finde da canguelo


----------



## Misterio (21 Nov 2008)

Todavía falta una hora para que empiece el show ya sea bajista o alcista, de momento Citi en mínimos del día -23.70%. para ese la vida sigue igual sea la hora que sea.


----------



## Misterio (21 Nov 2008)

Citi -33%..........


----------



## sicran (21 Nov 2008)

Que alguien me explique como puede ser que no quiebre una empresa que pierde eso cada día...Pero quebrar de verdad, candado y cerrado por falta de beneficios. No entiendo que "quiebren" bancos a cientos y aquí no pase nada...


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2008)

sicran dijo:


> Que alguien me explique como puede ser que no quiebre una empresa que pierde eso cada día...Pero quebrar de verdad, candado y cerrado por falta de beneficios. No entiendo que "quiebren" bancos a cientos y aquí no pase nada...



Porque su capital no está al 100% flotando en la bolsa, las acciones que cotizan son un % de la capitalización total que varía en cada empresa y una bajada les puede hacer mucho daño pero no tiene porque matarles.

Realmente lo que les mata es la ingente deuda impagable, caso de Lehman Brothers y otros que fueron rescatados.


----------



## sicran (21 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Realmente lo que les mata es la ingente deuda impagable, caso de Lehman Brothers y otros que fueron rescatados.



A eso me refería, más o menos, que aunque "quiebren", siguen vivitas y coleando, porque las "restacan" (las rescatamos). Es una pantomima. Yo pensaba que esto del libre mercado era "libre" tanto cuando las cosas van bien como cuando van mal...pero que equivocado estaba...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Nov 2008)

Aunque tarde, llega el post que más os gusta (al menos a Tonuel, que tiene que trabajar menos así... ), el de los bancos europedos...

*SOCIETE GENERALE -13,84%
KBC -7,69%
ING -6,82%
DBANK -2,94%
UNICREDIT -1,93%
FORTIS -1,90%
CREDITE AGRICOLE -1,71%
BNP PARIBAS -1,42%

*Pues no se ha dado mal del todo el día, no...?

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (21 Nov 2008)

Parece que ha habido tirón de pelo a la Nancy (La sra Pelosi) por la rueda de prensa de ayer, y hoy la han hecho salir de nuevo esta vez ella sola para que se moderara un poco y que coño! que es una actriz de la leche! .. pues eso que dónde digo "quiebra de los quatreros" en realidad dije "la quiebraplanificada haría mucho daño y no lo consideramos"

Le han recordado que "si ayudado a los chirizos de AIG, sin ningún plan de cómo se gastan las juergas con el dinero de los impuestos, ahora que nos venga a fastidiar a los únicos que hacen algo físico" la prensa (dirigida) ha hecho mella.

Psicológicamente, nerviosismo, mucha volatilidad y volúmen debido a que vencían opciones... rumores de que van a dividir CITI... y compra de ORO

Bueno, una hora para acabar......entramos en el hora de la MANO de DIOS


----------



## Misterio (21 Nov 2008)

Parece que hoy el petardazo toca hacia arriba, aunque han empezado muy pronto..


----------



## chameleon (21 Nov 2008)

a ver que esto sube como la espuma
quedan 45 min puede pasar de todo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Nov 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Parece que hoy el petardazo toca hacia arriba, aunque han empezado muy pronto..



Esto me recuerda a cuando en el Tour o la Vuelta ante un puerto de 15 kilómetros atacas en las primeras rampas a degüello, puede que llegues entero arriba... o puede que pinches estrepitosamente :

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Psicológicamente, nerviosismo, mucha volatilidad y volúmen debido a que vencían opciones... rumores de que van a dividir CITI... y compra de ORO



Estoy de acuerdo en todo pero discrepo en el volumen, durante la mañana ha estado algo ausente y durante la tarde se ha dado bien, pero no ha sido brutal, más bien tirando a bajo que a alto.

Esta tarde ha habido algunos destellos de volumen alto, pero al final no ha sido para tanto porque ha desaparecido con rapidez y el total ha ido tirando a medio-bajo.

Ayer hubo más volumen para hacer subir la cotización a media tarde y salió alto.

Edito: evidentemente hablo del Stoxx, pero suele ser un reflejo bastante bueno de los demás.


----------



## Kujire (21 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en todo pero discrepo en el volumen, durante la mañana ha estado algo ausente y durante la tarde se ha dado bien, pero no ha sido brutal, más bien tirando a bajo que a alto.
> 
> Esta tarde ha habido algunos destellos de volumen alto, pero al final no ha sido para tanto porque ha desaparecido con rapidez y el total ha ido tirando a medio-bajo.
> 
> ...



creo que el volúmen ha sido un 42% de una sesión "normal", lo que ocurre es que los días pasados hubo más volúmen en las apuestas de la NBA que en WS, yo estoy siguiendo el DOW.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Nov 2008)

Para los amantes del análisis técnico, el S&P ha rebotado en el 776 

Saludos...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (21 Nov 2008)

subidon final de to kiski... esto es el timo de la estampita:


----------



## Kujire (21 Nov 2008)

*Breaking News*

Timothy Geithner será el nuevo secretario del tesoro, en sustitución de Paulson, en el nuevo gob. de Obama. WS ha gustado esta decisión, dado que conoce WS al haber sido Presidente de la Reserva Federal en New York.


----------



## percebe (21 Nov 2008)

madre del amor hermoso, 400 puntos en media hora ,no se lo creen ni ellos


----------



## percebe (21 Nov 2008)

¿Que pasa,,,, han anunciado que compran todos los coches de general motors, durante 10 años? como se pasan


----------



## chameleon (21 Nov 2008)

ojo que se desinfla
se ha puesto todo cristo corto!!


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Nov 2008)

Han moderado bastante..hastael rabo todo es toro.Han hecho una aguja muy afilada.mal rollo


----------



## sicran (21 Nov 2008)

Vaya subidón!


----------



## Misterio (21 Nov 2008)

Si vaya subidón, Citi -22%.


----------



## tasator (21 Nov 2008)

Subidón, subidón ... alguien sabe el motivo, si es que lo hay claro.


----------



## Jucari (21 Nov 2008)

Joder...ha recuperado los 8000 y el S&P a puntito de los 800

Ver para creer...


----------



## sicran (21 Nov 2008)

Porqué no cierran la bolsa cuando sube demasiado igual como la cierran cuando baja demasiado?


----------



## chameleon (21 Nov 2008)

he decidido dejar de leer este hilo y todas las noticias económicas
estamos saltando entre los 7800 y 9700
no se va a hundir el mundo, el sp no va a bajar más de lo que lo hemos visto


----------



## percebe (21 Nov 2008)

¿Estaran preparando el terreno para la quiebra de algo?


----------



## sicran (21 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> he decidido dejar de leer este hilo y todas las noticias económicas
> estamos saltando entre los 7800 y 9700
> no se va a hundir el mundo, el sp no va a bajar más de lo que lo hemos visto



Si no lo acaban artificialmente, lo acabarán agotando los recursos del planeta, no te quepa duda. Este sistema de consumo exponencial no durará muchos años más. No puede durar.
Con una huída hacia delante lo único que conseguiremos será darnos una ostia todavía más fuerte con la realidad.

De todos modos...yo veo la economía cada día peor, pero la bolsa es otro rollo, por lo que veo, especulación pura y dura...mientras haya con qué especular XD.


----------



## Kujire (21 Nov 2008)

Ahora ya tienen un nombre, Geithner, que era una incertidumbre que tenían en WS, hay que devolver mucho dinero y saber que hay "uno de los nuestros" en el tesoro ayuda. Paulson y Geithner empezarán a trabajar codo con codo a partir de la semana que viene gastando los 700.000.

OJO! la semana que viene es una semana "interesante", el Jueves ya sabeis "Acción de Gracias" a trinchar el pavo los que puedan, y seguro que el precio de la gasolina nos ayuda a ver a la family. (Si me dá tiempo os preparo una receta casera del poster típico, por si os apetece cocinar para vuestra parienta )

8047 Cierre en el DOW, vaya rally!! casi 500 ptos...


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2008)

Lo han subido simplemente para bajar más a gusto el lunes 

La verdad es que se han quedado pegaditos al gap de las 17:30 en el Stoxx, el lunes abriremos al alza, pero con el gap tan cerca las posibilidades de bajar tras la apertura son más grandes.

Si el lunes se supera el gap con claridad podríamos subir durante la mayor parte del día, esto quiere decir que la sesión del lunes (y puede que de la mayor parte de la semana) se va a decidir en los primeros minutos de ese lunes.

Y ahora el apunte sobre las lunas. Este próximo día 27 (jueves) hay luna nueva, pero coincide con la festividad de acción de gracias, no sería de extrañar que subiesen la cotización los tres primeros días y la hicieran bajar el viernes que viene.

Todos los cierres de los viernes están específicamente diseñados para crear la mayor duda posible ¿se han dado cuenta? 

edito: recuerden que la proximidad de una luna nueva indica subidas.


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Nov 2008)

Noticia fresca para alegrar a los madmaxista, las cajas en el 3 trimestre han comprado pisos por valor de 700 millones de euros situandose cerca de los 2.000 millones € en pisos a la venta, falta conocer los datos de los bancos pero más a o menos no situaremos en 7.000 u 8.000 millones € en pisos a la venta.

Mañana hago pollo con bolets, carlet y lloras , la receta que me la compren. a ver si hago la primera pasta gansa.

La mano de Dios ha metido la mano, el brazo, y el hombro como mínimo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Nov 2008)

Tonuel, otro post para certificar...

*BOVESPA BRASIL -6,56%
MERVAL ARGENTINA -4,10%**
IPC MEXICO +0,33%*

Saludos...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Nov 2008)

tasator dijo:


> Subidón, subidón ... alguien sabe el motivo, si es que lo hay claro.




Hoy se le ha ido la mano...a Dios...Esto empieza a cantar demasiado.

¿Alguien ha estudiado en que compañías inyecta la pasta la mano de Dios? ¿Son siempre las mismas que hacen rebotar el S&P?

Trabajando un poquitín me parece que hay arbitrajes fáciles...:


----------



## Kujire (21 Nov 2008)

*comentarios que pululan en US ...*

Trader WS(DOW, SP,...
"...sólo intentamos estar alejados de las ventanas"

Trader NyMEX(petróleo,..)
"...hoy, gran parte de los que conozco se quedaron en casa"

Trader Nasdaq
"...es demasiado tarde para vender....y demasiado temprano para comprar"

Clientes al teléfono
"...get me out of here!! buy me tresuries!! I just don't want to hold any f***** thing!!"

"...por qué no me compras Citis?? para eso te pago no??"

Rumores
"...la única forma de salir del hoyo es inflándonos"


----------



## El_Presi (22 Nov 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Trader WS(DOW, SP,...
> "...sólo intentamos estar alejados de las ventanas"
> 
> Trader NyMEX(petróleo,..)
> ...



si tuvieras enlace para algo similar te lo agradecería


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Nov 2008)

a ver, no hemos superado los 815 en SP

y el rally este, que alguien haga el favor de mirar el volumen


----------



## SNB4President (22 Nov 2008)

No me extraña que los yankees subieran como la espuma ayer, con estas previsiones tan halagüeñas en frente: 

_CNBC.com | 21 Nov 2008 | 10:10 AM ET
Text Size

It's not preferable, but all major U.S. financial companies will eventually be under government control because the alternative is so much worse, Hugh Hendry, chief investment officer at hedge fund Eclectica Asset Management, said Friday.

"All financials will be owned by the U.S. government in a year," Hendry said. "I bet you."

Nationalizations take dramatic losses from the private sector and places them on the larger balance sheet of the public sector, he said.

"It's not good," but society is vulnerable and society is going to have to intervene, Hendry said.

Shareholders Should Get Nothing

Because the taxpayers are forced to foot the bill for bailout out the banks, shareholders shouldn't be compensated, Hendry added.

"Actually the shareholders of Citigroup have looked the other way for more than a decade" while management took excessive risk, he said.

Shareholders should take nothing away if it is nationalized, because the taxpayer will be "paying this for a long, long time," he added._

All US Financials Will be Nationalized in a Year: Manager - Financials * Europe * News * Story - CNBC.com


----------



## chameleon (22 Nov 2008)

¿es un error de yahoo o no ha habido NADA de volumen?


----------



## davinci79 (22 Nov 2008)

Si ese es el volumen por lo que había leido por aquí, la subida creo que es bastante falsa.


----------



## Mulder (22 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> a ver, no hemos superado los 815 en SP
> 
> y el rally este, que alguien haga el favor de mirar el volumen



El Yahoo finance no está reflejando el volumen real, durante la subida de última hora el volumen fue 'in crescendo' hasta el mismísimo final y además fue muy alto, tanto como aquel día que subimos y bajamos un 5% en apenas unos minutos a final de sesión (13 de noviembre)

A mi me parece una de las subidas más válidas que he visto de un tiempo a esta parte.

edito: El futuro del S&P que veo yo es el mini, puede que tenga algo que ver.


----------



## chameleon (22 Nov 2008)

carpatos dice que hubo más volumen del normal.



> - El volumen fue muy alto lo cual es una noticia muy positiva en un día con tan fuertes subidas, y así en el NYSE se negociaron 2.400 millones de acciones muy por encima de la media anual en 1.900 millones. En el Nasdaq se negociaron 3.100 millones de acciones, también muy por encima de la media anual de 2.170 millones.



la verdad es que el jueves Carpatos anunciaba poco menos que el apocalípis, tendencia bajista brutal, todo el mundo abriendo cortos a saco. y ayer al cierre todo lo contrario...

como para fiarse de analistos. de momento creo que no nos vamos a hundir, rebotamos en los 770 y otra vez parriba. tocamos los 900 y abajo. quizás esmás simple de lo que parece


----------



## Mulder (22 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> la verdad es que el jueves Carpatos anunciaba poco menos que el apocalípis, tendencia bajista brutal, todo el mundo abriendo cortos a saco. y ayer al cierre todo lo contrario...
> 
> como para fiarse de analistos. de momento creo que no nos vamos a hundir, rebotamos en los 770 y otra vez parriba. tocamos los 900 y abajo. quizás esmás simple de lo que parece



Hay que saber distinguir cuando un analista habla de lo que ve y cuando habla de lo que espera ver 

Cárpatos es uno de los mejores analistas que he visto pero cada día que pasa el mercado le enseña a mojarse menos, habla más de lo que está pasando que de lo que el cree que va a pasar. Muchas veces el intenta sugerir lo que va a pasar (intenta no decirlo directamente) como consecuencia de lo que está pasando.


----------



## SNB4President (23 Nov 2008)

Venga, un repasito rápido a las bolsas del oriente medio; 

Egipto -1,32%
Kuwait -1,22%
Israel -0,68%
Bahrain -1,49%
Arabia Saudí +0,14%
Bahrain -3,84%
Oman -2,74%
Qatar -3,63%
Emiratos Árabes Unidos -1,08%


----------



## Tupper (23 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Cárpatos es uno de los mejores analistas que he visto pero cada día que pasa el mercado le enseña a mojarse menos, habla más de lo que está pasando que de lo que el cree que va a pasar. Muchas veces el intenta sugerir lo que va a pasar (intenta no decirlo directamente) como consecuencia de lo que está pasando.



A mí también es de los que más me gustan. No se moja mucho haciendo predicciones sino que analiza lo que tiene a mano. Es una persona sensata no como el Jose Luis 17.000


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Nov 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Venga, un repasito rápido a las bolsas del oriente medio;
> 
> Egipto -1,32%
> Kuwait -1,22%
> ...



Bahrain ha cotizado 2 veces?


----------



## SNB4President (23 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Bahrain ha cotizado 2 veces?



De hecho han partido el país en Bahrain Este y Bahrain Oeste, donde la parte occidental irá destinada a la extracción de petróleo y la oriental a la construcción de hotelitos turísticos de ensueño y a la cría del caballo árabe, así podrán administrar mejor las respectivas ganancias. 

Arreglo el error y ya de paso actualizo: 

Egipto +0,87%
Kuwait +0,16%
Israel -3,20%
Bahrain -0,85%
Arabia Saudí -3,67%
*Jordania* -4,10%
Oman -2,59%
Qatar -4,02%
Emiratos Árabes Unidos -1,26%


----------



## UNKPAR (23 Nov 2008)

Mañana empieza la recuperación de nuestro Ibex,

concretamente por bancos e inmobiliarias: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...acreedores-con-una-deuda-de-850-millones.html


----------



## SNB4President (23 Nov 2008)

Sí, y Citi también, vaya semanita nos espera de Tonuelitis agudísima. 

Citigroup Failure Imminent | Money and Markets: Free Investment Email Newsletter


----------



## chameleon (23 Nov 2008)

estoy deseando ver que hacen los japos esta noche
si están tan desconcertados como yo acabarán planos...


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel, otro post para certificar...
> 
> *BOVESPA BRASIL -6,56%
> MERVAL ARGENTINA -4,10%**
> *







SNB4President dijo:


> Sí, y Citi también, vaya semanita nos espera de Tonuelitis agudísima.



Por si no puedo conectarme... vayamos repartiendo cera... 






Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Nov 2008)

tonuel, citi ha caido mas que el 40% en el año... no tienes uno de rebajas por liquidacion al 90%??


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel, citi ha caido mas que el 40% en el año... no tienes uno de rebajas por liquidacion al 90%??



Próximamente... ya lo tengo encargado... 


Saludos


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Nov 2008)

japon festivo tonight ... por si hay un despistado.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Nov 2008)

Graficas curiosas ...... 

And You Thought 1931 Was Bad | The Big Picture


----------



## UNKPAR (23 Nov 2008)

En Israel hoy no era festivo 

EL principal índice (el TA-25) ha caido un -6,57% situándose en niveles de diciembre de 2.004. Parece que no se han creido el rally del viernes en Wall Street.


TASE Site - Homepage

Market tumbles 6%, benchmark near four-year low - MarketWatch


----------



## creative (23 Nov 2008)

UNKPAR dijo:


> En Israel hoy no era festivo
> 
> EL principal índice (el TA-25) ha caido un -6,57% situándose en niveles de diciembre de 2.004. Parece que no se han creido el rally del viernes en Wall Street.
> 
> ...



pero usted se lo creido?? el lunes volveran hacer la misma jugada subiran un poquito a ultima hora y luego todos a vender como cosacos.( como hace 2 semanas))


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Próximamente... ya lo tengo encargado...
> 
> 
> Saludos



siempre haciendo daño jejeje 

por cierto estan hablando en cuarto milenio de la crisis, esto ya debe ser un efecto paranormal,


----------



## Jucari (24 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> siempre haciendo daño jejeje
> 
> por cierto estan hablando en cuarto milenio de la crisis, esto ya debe ser un efecto paranormal,



Para panormal ...........Juan Luis!!!!!!...........


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Nov 2008)

El viernes era de vencimiento de futuros y eso distorsiona las cosas en USA.Pero si lo que continúa hoy es el pánico en las demás plazas,Tonuel el lunes ya con calambres de darle al sello.La subida no me la creo,el pánico sí.

Saludos.


----------



## El_Presi (24 Nov 2008)

vivimos de rebotes a base de planes de rescate. Hoy toca rescate de Citigroup, que un bancazo como éste tenga que ser rescatado para no ir a la quiebra tendría que dar mucho que pensar.


----------



## Misterio (24 Nov 2008)

3% al alza en los futuros.


----------



## Stuyvesant (24 Nov 2008)

Jo. Que triste lo de Citigroup. Pensar que Citibank en España fue mi primer cerdito. Sin comisiones hasta los 26, logre ahorrar 10 meses de paga por el sencillo método de usar el sobre y meter el dinero del bote en sus cajeros fashion a prueba shorizos, que no cobraban comisiones entre sucursales de diferentes países. Con el rollo de poder hacer ingresos en metálico a las 3 AM, cuando me apeteciera, me hice mi primer riñoncito y aval contra devoluciones de recibos.

Y al día siguiente, misteriosamente, aparecía en el saldo de mi cuenta en los primeros cajeros con interfaz de administración de España. Yo me imagina a mi manager personal, una rubia americana, contando los billetitos antes de hacer el ingreso. *sigh*


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Vamos a comenzar la última semana de noviembre.
> Los datos con que empezamos son:
> Futuros Ibex: +240
> ...



Dos minutos después los futuros del Dow estan en -28... y los del IBEX en +200


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2008)

A los buenos días!

Parece ser que la mañana va a ser bajista a tenor de que el Stoxx ha arrancado por encima del gap de apertura y ahora está por debajo. A las 9 cuando abran los europeos creo que tendremos un pequeño tirón al alza para pasarnos el resto de la mañana bajando.

Luego los señores gringos dirán que hacemos.


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2008)

Como curiosidad ¿saben de donde viene la palabra gringo?

Durante la guerra de secesión en USA, los confederados con su uniforme verde iban en cuadrillas haciendo pillaje por donde podían, algunos de ellos pasaron a México a seguir haciendo de las suyas.

Los mexicanos hartos de ellos les decían: "green, go" (verde vete).

De ahí la palabrita.

Por cierto, nunca llamen gringo a un norteamericano en sus narices, esta palabra les resulta ofensiva. A no ser que lo que pretendan es cabrearle.

Este hilo también es muy gringo


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Aquí están varios de los orígenes, para escoger, entre ellos el tuyo:
> GRINGO



Gracias por el link, muy interesante, aunque ya sabía que la palabra tenía más orígenes.

La razón de poner esa acepción (verde vete) es que le va como anillo al dedo a este hilo


----------



## urisamir (24 Nov 2008)

Este fin de semana en el Dossier Econòmic (aún no está disponible la versión pdf) Joan Hortalà, presidente de la Bolsa de Bcn, se declara Madmaxista afirmando que el IBEX volverá a los 16000 puntos en ¡9 años! y que el fin de la recuperación económica será en 2014 (el inicio, como no en 2010).

Para qué seguir con el foro si los Poderes son más apocalípticos que nosotros?


----------



## chameleon (24 Nov 2008)

Mulder, yo creo que no está siendo muy bajista eh... 

a los buenos días de dios


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Mulder, yo creo que no está siendo muy bajista eh...
> 
> a los buenos días de dios



Pues no, han hecho un amago y luego se han puesto a subir de nuevo, pasando incluso el gap.

La verdad es que el hecho de que la cotización esté por arriba o debajo del gap no es determinante siempre pero suele serlo, también estoy observando que el volumen es relativamente alto durante esta mañana.

Parece un rebote bastante válido.


----------



## dillei (24 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Mulder, yo creo que no está siendo muy bajista eh...
> 
> a los buenos días de dios



Es acojonante, no da ni una :


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Como curiosidad ¿saben de donde viene la palabra gringo?
> 
> Durante la guerra de secesión en USA, los confederados con su uniforme verde iban en cuadrillas haciendo pillaje por donde podían, algunos de ellos pasaron a México a seguir haciendo de las suyas.
> 
> ...



Pues, hay cosas que no me cuadran:

Los uniformes del Sur no eran verdes, sino grises, los de la Union azules.

Tambien se cuenta, que el termino esta anterior a la guerra de secesion, más exactamente se refieren a la guerra de la independencia de Texas 1835-'36). Donde tampoco habia uniformes verdes, por parte de los angloparlantes de la region.
Simplemente porque no habia uniformes...

Por otro lado, los origenes de la palabra siguen siendo oscuros. Más o menos como el futuro más proximo del IBEX...


----------



## chameleon (24 Nov 2008)

ya subimos casi un 4%
y los futuros americanos suben más de un 1%

o hay una sorpresa de última hora o esto vah parriba. cortos cerrados a la espera de llegar al tope, que supongo que rozará los 900 del SP, y luego abajo otra vez...
esta vez me acojoné un poco el jueves y por eso no entré, con eso de tocar los 770, lástima


----------



## Tupper (24 Nov 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Pues, hay cosas que no me cuadran:
> 
> Los uniformes del Sur no eran verdes, sino grises, los de la Union azules.
> 
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gringo

También se dice que era por una canción que tatareaban permanenetemente los soldados US en aquella época:

"Green grow the Lilacs .." Al final los mexicanos se quedaban con el estribillo: green grow= gringo.
*
Green grow* the lilacs, all sparkling with dew 
I'm lonely, my darling, since parting with you; 
But by our next meeting I'll hope to prove true 
And change the green lilacs to the Red, White and Blue. 
I once had a sweetheart, but now I have none 
She's gone and she's left me, I care not for one 
Since she's gone and left me, contented I'll be, 
For she loves another one better than me.[3][4]


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Nov 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> También se dice que era por una canción (Well Below the Valley) que tatareaban permanenetemente los soldados US en aquella época:
> 
> "Green grow the Lilys .." Al final los mexicanos se quedaban con el estribillo: green grow= gringo.
> 
> ...



Tuviera más logica...


----------



## Tupper (24 Nov 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Tuviera más logica...



Me he equivocado de canción, esa es una balada folk de los '70. He editado el mensaje incluyendo la correcta (me he puesto a buscarlo y todo). Grrr.


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Nov 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Me he equivocado de canción, esa es una balada folk de los '70. He editado el mensaje incluyendo la correcta (me he puesto a buscarlo y todo). Grrr.



Shit happens...


----------



## Tupper (24 Nov 2008)

Yup. ...........


----------



## Starkiller (24 Nov 2008)

Tupper dijo:


> Me he equivocado de canción, esa es una balada folk de los '70. He editado el mensaje incluyendo la correcta (me he puesto a buscarlo y todo). Grrr.



Ya decía yo... Lily para las lilas es americano moderno. Los americanos de hace un siglo (Y los ingleses de todos los tiempos) usan lilac.


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Es acojonante, no da ni una :



Realmente si que he acertado porque el Stoxx lo primero que ha hecho tras la apertura es bajar más de 40 puntos.

Lo malo es que no ha durado toda la mañana, últimamente hay tanta volatilidad que un movimiento calculado para una duración determinada se realiza en menos del tercio del tiempo estipulado.

No obstante continuaré intentando mejorar los timings.


----------



## dillei (24 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Realmente si que he acertado porque el Stoxx lo primero que ha hecho tras la apertura es bajar más de 40 puntos.
> 
> Lo malo es que no ha durado toda la mañana, últimamente hay tanta volatilidad que un movimiento calculado para una duración determinada se realiza en menos del tercio del tiempo estipulado.
> 
> No obstante continuaré intentando mejorar los timings.



Si, y el ibex también ha bajado 40 puntos a la apertura no te jode. 

Ajusta los timings si...


----------



## Skizored (24 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Realmente si que he acertado porque el Stoxx lo primero que ha hecho tras la apertura es bajar más de 40 puntos.
> 
> Lo malo es que no ha durado toda la mañana, últimamente hay tanta volatilidad que un movimiento calculado para una duración determinada se realiza en menos del tercio del tiempo estipulado.
> 
> No obstante continuaré intentando mejorar los timings.




Hace unos dias ya te comenté que en los momentos actuales, la unica teoria que hay para intentar predecir el mercado de valores es la teoria del caos. Puedes intuir por donde irán los tiros, pero nada de predicciones medianamente fiables.

Yo creo que esta tarde veremos una buena bajada , pero es sólo una apuesta personal nada de mojarme, y ¿por que creo que veremos esta bajada? es sencillo, por el historico que poseo por condiciones similares y porque esto no se aguanta de ningún modo. Pero luego aplico la teoría del caos y me dice que hará lo que le salga de aquello que no suena.


----------



## ronald29780 (24 Nov 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Ya decía yo... Lily para las lilas es americano moderno. Los americanos de hace un siglo (Y los ingleses de todos los tiempos) usan lilac.





Posteamos cualquier chorrada para llegar a los 17.000 al final del año...

Así, daré algo de seriadad al post y pongo el IBEX actualizado:

+2,97% 8211

Sobre todo ojo con el espectacular rebote del SAN:

Despues de perder 30% en las últimas semanas, sube (a 11:50) un 2,1% a 5,31 €...


----------



## chameleon (24 Nov 2008)

lo espectacular es la remontada de Repsol, un 6%, y la bajada de sacyr -4%


----------



## kaxkamel (24 Nov 2008)

esa canción (the well bellow the valley) posteada, es una letanía que trajeron los gitanos a irlanda en el año cachipún, y que tenéis en magnífica versión de la (para mi) mejor banda de folk (PLANXTY) en el disco de mismo nombre. (el cuarto de la mítica banda)

no la encuentro en youtube (es de los 80)

Amazon.com: The Well Below the Valley: Planxty: Music


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2008)

Repsol tiene que subir hasta los 18,00€ esta semana


----------



## Hagen (24 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> lo espectacular es la remontada de Repsol, un 6%, y la bajada de sacyr -4%



Se rumorea que la caixa no va a financiar a Yukoil....


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Se rumorea que la caixa no va a financiar a Yukoil....



Me parece que al final no se hará..., ya veremos como acaba esto... :o



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (24 Nov 2008)

si no es por esto no entiendo porqué subimos el viernes...


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Nov 2008)

futures, por eso


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Nov 2008)

lo importante hoy, en mi humilde opinion es ver si el estandaranpurs, queda por encima al cierre de los 815.... pero por encima un 2% o asi.... si no...


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (24 Nov 2008)

Un día tuve un sueño.... Quebraban SACYR y NOZAR al unísono; ACCIONA al poco les seguía. El Santander tenía que ser rescatado "in extremis",...Me desperté y comprobé que tenía la entrepierna mojada, había tenido una polución nocturna.:o


¿Esta cercano el día en que mis sueños mas húmedos se hagan realidad?

¿Too big to be true?


----------



## chameleon (24 Nov 2008)

IBEX 35 15:21 +352,80 8.327,20 *+4,42% *

hay que estar a las duras y a las maduras

DOW +140 puntos

es un rebote como dios manda, supongo que durará unos días


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Nov 2008)

es un rebote, deja a tu dios al margen, a no ser que tu dios sea una gato grande y azul tipo doraemon


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2008)

Verde en USA, tiene toda la pinta de ibex35 +5% para hoy!


----------



## robergarc (24 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Repsol tiene que subir hasta los 18,00€ esta semana



::

¿Y eso? ¿Por alguna razón en especial -supongo que referida a su posible compra por los rusos- o es mera intuición tuya?

Yo las tengo ahí paraditas, compradas a 14.35 y no sé sin con ganas de vender o aguantar. ¿Qué me recomiendas? ¿Hasta cuándo aguantarlas?

Ay, los fundamentales...


----------



## chameleon (24 Nov 2008)

tochovista es mi pastor...

por cierto carpatos sigue con lo suyo:



> Entre los hedge sigue habiendo una consigna,* la tendencia bajista es muy fuerte*, y en el medio plazo prácticamente no se encuentran hedges que no digan que tarde o temprano se perderán los mínimos que hemos dejado atrás. Casi todo el mundo apuesta por el 700, como soporte que será visitado según se dice en los boletines más populares entre ellos.
> 
> Eso sí, *tampoco se descarta un rebote de grandes dimensiones*.
> 
> ...



PD: robergarc, ahora rondarán los 14,85 si vendes te quedas con la pasta en tu bolsillo, no sé si te has fijado que USA modera la subida... REPSOL no creo que suba hoy más de ese 6%. quizás mañana...


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2008)

Repsol tiene todavía recorrido.............. yo las tengo sobre 14,45€ aguantaré unos días, es una pena que el otro día cancele una orden de compra en ACCIONA a 64,00€ ahora está sobre +12%


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2008)

Todo apunta a que esta tarde vamos a bajar, al menos durante un ratito.


----------



## Skizored (24 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Todo apunta a que esta tarde vamos a bajar, al menos durante un ratito.



Me lo has quitado de los dedos, en situaciones bajista suelen darse rebotes que la mayoria son provocados por cuatro y su mayor caracteristica es que bajan mucho mas rapido que suben y salvan al listo y pillan al pardillo.

Cuidadín está tarde que el ultimo euro lo gane otro.


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2008)

Esto ya no es creíble.... GAMESA un +19% en unos minutos.


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2008)

Pues nada, aun no toca bajar, igual lo dejan para el cierre europeo. El volumen está constante de fondo pero aun no se ha mostrado con toda su fuerza hoy, no me fiaría demasiado de esta subida.


----------



## Kujire (24 Nov 2008)

Hola!

Por lo que cuentan, tiene pinta de que va a haber una masacre, lo pezqueñitos están entrando en la boca del lobo... Y LOS VAN A EMPAPELAR!!!

REP está bajando en NY un 2%...


----------



## dillei (24 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Todo apunta a que esta tarde vamos a bajar, al menos durante un ratito.



déjalo tio


----------



## chameleon (24 Nov 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Por lo que cuentan, tiene pinta de que va a haber una masacre, lo pezqueñitos están entrando en la boca del lobo... Y LOS VAN A EMPAPELAR!!!
> 
> REP está bajando en NY un 2%...



es que el viernes subió 1,5 euros, está ajustando ...


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2008)

dillei dijo:


> déjalo tio



Empezaremos a bajar dentro de media hora exacta.

Vamos probando el timing.

edito: El Stoxx estará alrededor de 2325.


----------



## chameleon (24 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Empezaremos a bajar dentro de media hora exacta.
> 
> Vamos probando el timing.



es lógico, última media hora = pequeña recogida de ganancias. otros se quedarán dentro esperando que el rebote dure un par de días más. no tiene mucho misterio


----------



## Kujire (24 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> es que el viernes subió 1,5 euros, está ajustando ...



ummm:

Tod@s las demás suben, excepto REP, y el viernes también subieron tod@s... REP es la única en ROJO


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> es lógico, última media hora = pequeña recogida de ganancias. otros se quedarán dentro esperando que el rebote dure un par de días más. no tiene mucho misterio



Esa puede ser la razón fundamental, la mía es técnica.


----------



## chameleon (24 Nov 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> ummm:
> 
> Tod@s las demás suben, excepto REP, y el viernes también subieron tod@s... REP es la única en ROJO



ya...  yo qué sé, era por dar una razón
aquí repsol consolida la subida y se acerca a los 14.90
la verdad no sé qué pensar, creo que mañana puede pasar de todo. USA subió el viernes el 6%, hoy ya está en el 4%. ¿qué posibilidades hay de que mañana siga a ese ritmo? yo creo que hay más posibilidades de que se tome un descanso... ¿no?

Edit: ¿qué pinta tiene?


----------



## Hagen (24 Nov 2008)

Tonuel,

Otro dia que te toca certificar con el UP JONES,

jijijiji.

Esto es rebote y luego a tocar minimos............ Yo ya me he salido de mis Mapfres


----------



## Kujire (24 Nov 2008)

acaban decir que desde el 87 no se daban 2 días de rally con picos tan altos :

me asalta la curiosidad ... y qué pasó al tercer día del 87?

BN: Bush está explicando la decisión sobre Citigroup, al parecer fué Paulson el que lo solicitó....


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2008)

Parece que lo de REP tiene que ver con esto:

Negocios.com :: Alicia Koplowitz, Jove y Abelló apuestan por Repsol YPF con sus sicavs


----------



## chameleon (24 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que lo de REP tiene que ver con esto:
> 
> Negocios.com :: Alicia Koplowitz, Jove y Abelló apuestan por Repsol YPF con sus sicavs



malo malo...
MULDER!! qué te he dicho¿!? eso son fundamentales, no se tocan eh! :

PD: 

REPSOL YPF,S.A. ACCS.ORDS MCE 14,92 24/11 16:32 
REPSOL YPF S.A. NYS 19,13 24/11 16:32


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> malo malo...
> MULDER!! qué te he dicho¿!? eso son fundamentales, no se tocan eh! :



jajaja, bueno, era un regalo para vosotros los que disfrutais con las conspiraciones de palacio


----------



## Hagen (24 Nov 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> acaban decir que desde el 87 no se daban 2 días de rally con picos tan altos :
> 
> me asalta la curiosidad ... y qué pasó al tercer día del 87?
> 
> BN: Bush está explicando la decisión sobre Citigroup, al parecer fué Paulson el que lo solicitó....



Ni idea, yo veia mas que feliz "Las Aventuras de los Osos Gummi"


----------



## chameleon (24 Nov 2008)

Bueno ya vale no?
Esto se está disparando: IBEX 8444 *+480 *puntos


----------



## dillei (24 Nov 2008)

... pero ha dicho mulder que va a bajar... ¡YA!


----------



## Hagen (24 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Bueno ya vale no?
> Esto se está disparando: IBEX 8444 *+480 *puntos



Como siga para arriba llegamos a los 17.000  El JuanLu lo vio..... Retrocerder 2 pasitos, para subir....


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Tonuel,
> 
> Otro dia que te toca certificar con el UP JONES,
> 
> ...



Me he perdido algo???? :

Es que repartiendo Nelsons a los trolles del yuri no me han dejado tiempo de entrar aquí... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2008)

Ya nos tocaba una buena subida, ahora a mantenerla toda la semana.


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2008)

Pues señores, ahora si que vamos a empezar a bajar. No se cuanto ni durante cuanto tiempo, pero al menos una horilla si que estaremos así.


----------



## Kujire (24 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Me he perdido algo???? :
> 
> Es que repartiendo Nelsons a los trolles del yuri no me han dejado tiempo de entrar aquí...
> 
> ...



He visto que un subordinado tuyo se ha dado una vuelta por el hilo del Pocero


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Ya se ve, ya.
> La media hora ha pasado y la bajada del Ibex se ha traducido en una subida de más de 100 puntos desde entonces.
> Y el Eurostoxx está a 2342.
> No comment.



No dije que empezaríamos a bajar antes de esa media hora sino después, el Stoxx ha hecho un máximo de 2352 y ahora está en 2343.


----------



## chameleon (24 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Ya se ve, ya.
> La media hora ha pasado y la bajada del Ibex se ha traducido en una subida de más de 100 puntos desde entonces.
> Y el Eurostoxx está a 2342.
> No comment.



[MULDER]
no lo has entendido. simplemente ha habido un pequeño error de timming. la bajada será maána a primera hora, para luego empezar a subir. puede que el resto del día sigamos subiendo aunque no lo aseguro. si superamos los niveles previstos subiremos para luego bajar y posiblemente recuperarnos.
no se fien de estas subidas, muy atentos al día de mañana ya que pasarán cosas!!
de momento se cumplen mis predicciones al 100%, de momento es todo


PD: MUY ATENTOS A LAS 17:23:23 ya que tengo previsto que haya un pico!!!

PD2: mi previsión es que cerremos hoy en positivo, pueden confiar al 100% en mi previsión, las líneas son claras

PD3: aunque hay posibilidades de una ligera bajada desde niveles actuales, (no lo descarto)

PD4: si rompemos las resistencias tal y como he previsto puede que subamos incluso más que ahora, (es una posibilidad prevista)
[/MULDER]


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2008)

Esta semana es alcista, los americanos están en plena celebración.

dax 30 +8.19%


----------



## Kujire (24 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya nos tocaba una buena subida, ahora a mantenerla toda la semana.


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Nov 2008)

y que entre mas peña.... alguein mira el grafico de las bolsas con dos dedos?


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Nov 2008)

Ha dicho Cava esta mañana que como celebran "Acción de gracias" es dificil que bajen.

No se yo..Y vosotros?

Gracias


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2008)

Ibex +7,29 la lesheeeeeee!


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2008)

Pues nada, a esperar al cierre europeo, estos leoncios son así.


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2008)

Ha sido una subida tremenda a partir de las 16:10horas, en paralelo al resto de Europa, cerraREmos en +8% hay que empezar bien la semana!


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Nov 2008)

bueno, record de subida o que? como hace 1 mes, y como hace 2...


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2008)

Nos metemos en +10000 durante la semana, seguro!

dax 30 +9,43%


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Nov 2008)

primera resisterncia 8800... segunda 10700.... mmm casualidad, conicniden con los fibonaccis de bajada que cris cornell puede recordar...


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2008)

8.622,60 +648,20 +8,13% 


Hemos llegado a +8,13% IBEX35

BIEN HECHO!


----------



## SNB4President (24 Nov 2008)

Y Citi subiendo un 58%. ¿Acerté o no con la Tonuelitis agudísima? Lo que pasa es que no predije el signo...


----------



## SNB4President (24 Nov 2008)

Por cierto, hoy el ostión se lo está pegando el Dólar:

USD/EUR






USD/GBP






Edito: al final tendrán razón los del LEAP, del 1,75 a finales de año.


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Y Citi subiendo un 58%. ¿Acerté o no con la Tonuelitis agudísima? Lo que pasa es que no predije el signo...



Nos ponemos un Nelson o que...??? 



Saludos


----------



## dillei (24 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues nada, a esperar al cierre europeo, estos leoncios son así.



Me tienes que decir como lo haces tio... es imposible que todo sea tan al contrario de lo que comentas.

Te estás forrando con la opinión contraria o algo


----------



## Kujire (24 Nov 2008)

President Elect Obama se dirige a la nación...

... a partir de mañana se acaba la fiesta y volvemos a la realidad. Recapitulemos un poco para saber dónde nos encontramos después del rescate de hoy a Citi:



> Coste de los Rescates en US desde 2007 (a grandes rasgos)
> 
> 7$ Trillones repartidos
> 
> ...





> Coste de las rescates en los 90s
> 
> 210$B



Eso supone:

24.000 $ por US taxpayer (a escote)

9 veces los costes de la guerra de Irak y Afganistán

Esto SÍ que es la REPERA!!

y suma y sigue....

Fuente: Elaboración Propia, CNN, Bloomberg


----------



## chameleon (24 Nov 2008)

futuros del ibex -80 puntos
mulder tenía razón, incrédulos!!


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> futuros del ibex -80 puntos
> mulder tenía razón, incrédulos!!



los pardillos perdiendo y los de siempre recogiendo... :o



Saludos


----------



## dillei (24 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> futuros del ibex -80 puntos
> mulder tenía razón, incrédulos!!



Es el timing tio, no te enteras


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Nov 2008)

*DBANK +23,67%
UBS +21,41%
HYPO REAL ESTATE +21,40%
ING +17,92%
HBOS +17,33%
CAGRICOLE +12,57%
UNICREDIT +12,25%
BARCLAYS +9,98%
BBVA +9,78%
SANTANDER +9,23%*

Hay que reconocer que hoy el dia se ha dado muy bien para los "largos"...

Saludos...

PD: Tonuel, creo que esto lo único que indica es que tendras más certificaciones -5% y -10% futuras...


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Tonuel, creo que esto lo único que indica es que tendras más certificaciones -5% y -10% futuras...



Creo que tengo una tendinitas en el codo de tanto darle al sello, menos mal que hoy me lo he tomado de descanso... 




Saludos


----------



## ladrilleitor (24 Nov 2008)

Es espeluznante comprobar como festejan los mercados, los recates de unos de los bancos más importantes, sin duda aprovechan para salir..................todavía veremos rebotes espectaculares aprovechar para saliros yaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Misterio (24 Nov 2008)

Supongo que en el fondo es muy normal que lo celebren tanto, se esta llegando a la peligrosa conclusión de que da igual quien caiga que se dará dinero para que no caiga, como si hay un escudo de dinero protegiéndoles que aparentemente no tiene fondo, así que ya pueden salir los datos más pésimos del mundo que a estos ya les da igual, la lógica dice que esto es un rebote para luego volver a coger carrera hacia abajo pero antes a lo mejor mandan el S&P a 1000 otra vez..


----------



## plakaplaka (24 Nov 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> 24.000 $ por US taxpayer (a escote)
> 
> 9 veces los costes de la guerra de Irak y Afganistán



Y luego tienen miedo a la posible subida de impuestos con Obama....


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2008)

Unos apuntes basados en fundamentales.

Es posible que mañana aun sigamos subiendo debido a que estamos 'celebrando' también el día de acción de gracias que es el jueves. Si esto es así el miércoles a última hora habrá cierre de largos espectacular y el viernes deberíamos tener un volumen muy bajo de contratación.

Por otra parte antes no acerté con la bajada en el timing que puse, ha ocurrido más tarde. Pero si acerté en una cosa, que estaríamos en torno al 2325 del Stoxx a esa hora y así ha sido.

Intento mejorar el timing constantemente pero aun no llego al punto perfecto, menos mal que siempre se me van ocurriendo ideas.

Tal vez el día que acierte 100% con el timing dejo de postear por aquí ¿no creen?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Nov 2008)

Por mi no dejes de postear nunca Mulder. De ti siempre se aprende... 

Saludos...


----------



## explorador (24 Nov 2008)

Mulder tienes todo mi apoyo, tal como están los mercados es solo de valientes hacer pronosticos mojándote como tu haces, además de razonar todas tus opiniones, que a veces a parte de mojarte casi te ahogas, pues muy bien, a mí me gusta el mundo de los valientes y tu lo eres. Animo.


----------



## Kujire (24 Nov 2008)

*Un "mordisquito" tierno para Mulder ...*


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2008)

Lo que quise decir, es que el día que acierte todo al 100% (si es que llega ese día) estaré volcado en ganar dinero y no en poner por aquí lo que creo que va a hacer el mercado.

De todas formas aunque mejore no creo que llegue el día en que lo acierte todo, lo veo demasiado increible para ser cierto, me conformaría con acertar entre un 50-75% de las veces.

Seguiré intentando mejorar.

edito: joer, como me quieren motivar


----------



## Misterio (24 Nov 2008)

Ultima media hora mágica y estamos por encima del 7%, a saber donde acabamos.


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por mi no dejes de postear nunca Mulder. *De ti siempre se aprende*...




Se aprende que no has de meterte en bolsa... :o



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Nov 2008)

Esto es un rebote en toda regla... desde 742 y estamos en 857, un 15,5% de subida. Estamos espectantes a ver lo que hace en la franja 885-900.

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Nov 2008)

el dia 27 acaba la ampliación del SAN, a ver como acaba el tema...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Nov 2008)

Jodó, que bajón desde máximos en Wall Street... :

Ya tenemos los futuros del IBEX en negativo... :

Saludos...

Edito: Y ahora vuelta pa'rriba!!!!


----------



## tasator (24 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> el dia 27 acaba la ampliación del SAN, a ver como acaba el tema...



Pues de momento no pinta mal la cosa, especialmente para quien haya comprado derechos el jueves, viernes u hoy antes de las 4 de la tarde, es decir por debajo de 22-23 céntimos, si continua este rebote alcista, algo bastante factible viendo como esta hoy WS, puede hacerse con un puñado de acciones del SAN a muy buen precio a corto plazo, y seguramente también a largo.


----------



## un marronazo (24 Nov 2008)

como ha quedado que me he despistao esta noche :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Nov 2008)

*DOW +4.93%
NASDAQ +6,33%
S&P +6,46%*

Ha hecho una cosa muy rara los últimos diez minutos, pero al final, mega-subidón...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *DOW +4.79%
> NASDAQ +6,33%
> S&P +6,40%*
> 
> ...



Buff... me voy al sobre... tanto verde me da dolores de cabeza... 



Saludos


----------



## pobracara (24 Nov 2008)

Mayores subidas del Dow en dos días. Fíjense en las fechas.


----------



## explorador (24 Nov 2008)

joder acojona la coincidencia de fechas con la Gran Depresión, casualidades pocas, estamos y estaremos más jodidos que hace 60 años.


----------



## arrhenius (24 Nov 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Buff... me voy al sobre... tanto verde me da dolores de cabeza...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



no certificas las subidas? xDDD


----------



## solomon (24 Nov 2008)

tasator dijo:


> Pues de momento no pinta mal la cosa, especialmente para quien haya comprado derechos el jueves, viernes u hoy antes de las 4 de la tarde, es decir por debajo de 22-23 céntimos, si continua este rebote alcista, algo bastante factible viendo como esta hoy WS, puede hacerse con un puñado de acciones del SAN a muy buen precio a corto plazo, y seguramente también a largo.



Hombre, los derechos estaran baratitos, pero tambien son mucho riesgo, mientras la accion del santander han bajado un 20% (a ojo eh!) los futuros tranquilamente han bajado un 60%. Vamos, que lo que hacen es amplificar mucho los movimientos del santander, con lo cual puedes ganar mas pasta con poco dinero, o bien perder casi todo lo que ha jugado.


----------



## chameleon (25 Nov 2008)

a ver atentos, el Nikkei *+3.99%*

pero los futuros del ibe, dow y dax están planitos planitos

parece que el rebote ha durado poquito 

tonuel no te vayas muy lejos...

buenos días!!


----------



## sephon (25 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Buenos días, vamos a situarnos:
> Nikkei: 8323,93 (+413,14) +5,22%
> Futuros Ibex: +16:
> Futuros Dow: +1:
> ...



Fiesta!? Que fiesta? Porque lo unico que he visto yo ha sido al borracho de turno, al que ya creiamos todos en coma, levantarse y decir "No sus precupeish, sssssschtoy bien".
Pero creo que 1) Sigue borracho 2) No se ha dado cuenta que hace rato que la fiesta se acabo y 3) Parece que se va a caer de bruces de un momento a otro.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (25 Nov 2008)

sephon dijo:


> Fiesta!? Que fiesta? Porque lo unico que he visto yo ha sido al borracho de turno, al que ya creiamos todos en coma, levantarse y decir "No sus precupeish, sssssschtoy bien".
> Pero creo que 1) Sigue borracho 2) No se ha dado cuenta que hace rato que la fiesta se acabo y 3) Parece que se va a caer de bruces de un momento a otro.



¡¡Sublime!!

En español "sublain"...claro


----------



## dillei (25 Nov 2008)

Cada vez que hay un rebote pasa lo mismo. Falsa sensación de recuperación.







podría ser una figura de doble suelo, lo que podría llevar al índice a los 11.000 puntos. Personalmente creo que de los 9000-9200 no pasa.


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2008)

Parece que hoy empezamos el día bajando aunque esto me parece que solo es una corrección técnica de la abrupta subida de ayer. El volumen ahora mismo está bajo mínimos así que no creo que dure mucho esta corrección.


----------



## dillei (25 Nov 2008)

Hoy recogida de beneficios


----------



## Skizored (25 Nov 2008)

Vamos a ver, ayer pego un subidon con poco volumen, eso lo que me dice es que fue artificial, hoy creo que será un tonto el último.


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2008)

Si pasamos en el Stoxx el 2325 hacia abajo claramente y nos quedamos bastante tiempo por abajo será mala señal y el rebote de ayer habrá sido una ilusión alcista. Si rebotamos en ese punto, o cerca de el, es muy probable que volvamos a ver el espectáculo de ayer.

Yo creo que deberíamos estar alcistas hasta el miércoles a última hora y además lo creo por razones fundamentales.


----------



## Columpio_Asesino (25 Nov 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Cada vez que hay un rebote pasa lo mismo. Falsa sensación de recuperación.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por la gráfica parece que tenemos suelo justo debajo de los 8000...


----------



## panoli (25 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Lo que ya dije ayer...es bajar la bolsa y la web de Bolsamania fallando más que escopeta de feria......
> Sintomático.



Cuando baja entra más gente a comer palomitas y se colapsa


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2008)

Columpio_Asesino dijo:


> Por la gráfica parece que tenemos suelo justo debajo de los 8000...



Pon la mano derecha en el gráfico hasta la letra "p" de Sep08....

A que parece que haya un suelo más o menos por el 11200? 

Saludos...


----------



## Skizored (25 Nov 2008)

http://www.bolsamania.es/actualidad...njSMAAAAZBJ4H&bcsi_scan_filename=articulo.php



> *Recogida de beneficios en la apertura europea*
> 
> 25/11/2008 - 08:39 - El espectacular rally protagonizado el lunes por los principales mercados de renta variable europeos podría tener continuidad hoy martes si los datos que conoceremos durante la jornada resultan ser positivos. De momento, sin embargo, la apertura se está desarrollando con caídas de en torno al 1% en los principales índices europeos. Los inversores están aprovechando el comienzo de la sesión para *recoger beneficios*, aunque con el telón de fondo alcista de Wall Street y Tokio.
> 
> ...


----------



## chameleon (25 Nov 2008)

esto vah-parriba


----------



## sephon (25 Nov 2008)

Recuerdo que alguien ya posteo un articulo en el que se explicaba que las recuperaciones se han ido haciendo cada vez mas cortas a medida que se ha ido anunciando mas medidas anticrisis. Todo ello argumentado con la evolucion de la bolsa de los ultimos meses. Creo que se hablaba de los USA, alguien lo tiene a mano?

A ver cuanto dura esta "recuperacion".


----------



## kaos (25 Nov 2008)

pobracara dijo:


> Mayores subidas del Dow en dos días. Fíjense en las fechas.



A esto yo le llamo, capacidad de síntesis...

se ha ganado un _thanque_,grácias.

saludos


----------



## ronald29780 (25 Nov 2008)

¿Que hace este hilo en la segunda pagina?

Todavia estamos bajando, aunque poco.

Creo que es ideal para ponerse corto en los sospechosos habituales...

Prediccion visceral para hoy.

Abre Wall Street.

Cae Wall Street.

Ibex cae a plomo...


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¿Que hace este hilo en la segunda pagina?
> 
> Todavia estamos bajando, aunque poco.
> 
> ...



Aunque la tendencia diaria sea bajista, el color rojo se debe fundamentalmente a la apertura, desde entonces se ha hecho una especie de lateral con un mínimo a las 10 y a partir de ahí estamos subiendo poco a poco.

De todas formas creo que aun no hemos visto el mínimo del día.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2008)

*vamos que nos vamooooooooos!!!!!*

*ibex35 +1,51% 8753 
*


----------



## pepeton (25 Nov 2008)

¿que leches pasa aqui? ¿Otra vez vamos para arriba?

Una duda....si la bolsa tiene una minima correlacion con la economia "real", y esta ultima esta haciendo agua por todos lados....¿es creible que la bolsa suba, y suba tanto? Yo no me lo trago.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2008)

pepeton dijo:


> ¿que leches pasa aqui? ¿Otra vez vamos para arriba?
> 
> Una duda....si la bolsa tiene una minima correlacion con la economia "real", y esta ultima esta haciendo agua por todos lados....¿es creible que la bolsa suba, y suba tanto? Yo no me lo trago.



En el post #15851 tienes la respuesta. 

De nada. Saludos....

EDITO: APROVECHO PARA PEDIR A POBRACARA EL DE 3-DAYS Y SI TIENE EL DEL S&P500. Gracias.


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2008)

pepeton dijo:


> Una duda....si la bolsa tiene una minima correlacion con la economia "real", y esta ultima esta haciendo agua por todos lados....¿es creible que la bolsa suba, y suba tanto? Yo no me lo trago.



¿que es para ti 'subir tanto'? conforme a lo que se ha bajado no se ha subido 'tanto', aun ni hemos superado los máximos de hace 5 días.

La bolsa son dientes de sierra, se baja y se corrige, se sube y se corrige y eso no significa desviarse de la tendencia principal, que facil sería ganar en bolsa si toda la tendencia fuera lineal ¿verdad?


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2008)

pepeton dijo:


> ¿que leches pasa aqui? ¿Otra vez vamos para arriba?
> 
> Una duda....si la bolsa tiene una minima correlacion con la economia "real", y esta ultima esta haciendo agua por todos lados....¿es creible que la bolsa suba, y suba tanto? Yo no me lo trago.



yo te digo esta vez que si

Tengo mi propio metodo (si quieres lo tienes en cuenta o no), la subida es tan representativa como haya volumen y que otros valores, digamos que, especulativos vayan en oposición con la subida directa. Un valor especulativo que tengo entre ceja y ceja es PRISA: es otro agonizante que se va dejando pedazos poco a poco y que intentan revivir con subidas artificiales y especulativas. Cuando la bolsa sube, y este valor baja me pongo a pensar que estamos hablando de algo serio. 

La subida acabará pronto, el SAN termina la ampliación de acciones el 27

el ibex son cuatro: SAN, Telefonica, BBVA y Repsol. El resto de valores son comparsas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2008)

8800 limite uno
10800 limite dos


a ver cuan borracho esta el ibex


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2008)

Hay que dejar que los que compraron santander a 4,86€ se recuperen un poco.... hasta que no esté sobre los 8,00€ no tomará la senda bajista.


----------



## pepeton (25 Nov 2008)

A las 15:03 : 8.797,90 +175,30 (+2,03%) 

En dos dias llevamos mas de un 10% de subida :


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2008)

aunque me owneis, no creo que supere al cierre los 8800


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2008)

Yo veo los 9000 hoy........


----------



## Pabajista (25 Nov 2008)

pepeton dijo:


> A las 15:03 : 8.797,90 +175,30 (+2,03%)
> 
> En dos dias llevamos mas de un 10% de subida :



Y de las bajadas no hablamos? No hay que perder la fe... los 3 últimos meses...


----------



## SNB4President (25 Nov 2008)

Igual que ayer, hacemos un repaso al dólar respecto al Euro:







Y respecto a la Libra:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2008)

este hilo esta muerta, hay que ser objetivos: no todo van a ser cadaveres en la cuneta

por cierto 

PRS.MC PRISA A 3.14 +5.72% (a lo grande además)

toca caida, señores


----------



## Builder (25 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> hay que ser objetivos: no todo van a ser cadaveres en la cuneta



Cuando baja un 10%, no basta con subir un 10% para reanimar al muerto. La bolsa está muerta, pero aún pega "cornás" a quien se deje engañar en estas subidas que no son. ¡Si hasta los bancos compran bonos, coño!


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Igual que ayer, hacemos un repaso al dólar respecto al Euro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ostias! eso esta bien? edito, creia que era el del dia de hoy, no el de 5


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2008)

Parece que los americanos nos mandan hacia abajo, si el Stoxx pasa los 2375 hacia abajo eso querría decir que tal vez no hemos visto el mínimo de hoy aun, porque ese es el gap de apertura.

Aunque no parece haber tanta fuerza bajista hoy como para romperlo todo. Ahora veremos que pasa.


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2008)

vaya figura que esta haciendo USA, picos cada vez mas altos y valles cada vez mas bajos... fuelle...


----------



## Kujire (25 Nov 2008)

Acaban de enchufarnos(esta vez en vena) 800B$ más... esta vez para que el pavo no se nos atragante... será para tarjetas de crédito, autos, hipotecas, estudiantes, perros y gatos...

llevando la cuenta como Mayra eso son:

7.76$ T + 0.8$ T = 8.56$T

8.56$ Trillones!!!!

Me voy a comprar un "pavo" bien grande a crédito... cuando me pregunten 
"Who pay this? Berni does !!!!!"

Paulson ya parece la Patiño : hablando


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Acaban de enchufarnos(esta vez en vena) 800B$ más... esta vez para que el pavo no se nos atragante... será para tarjetas de crédito, autos, hipotecas, estudiantes, perros y gatos...
> 
> llevando la cuenta como Mayra eso son:
> 
> ...




¿quien va a pagar esto?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2008)

*De cárpatos...*

"...A pesar de la euforia reinante en las bolsas ahora mismo, entre los hedge y boletines que circulan entre ellos, se ven muy pocos que crean que va a subir mucho más.

El sentimiento general es donde vender, y nadie se plantea comprar más a estas alturas.

*La mayoría creen que la resistencia clave en 885 más algo de filtro no va a ser rebasada en serio, y que en niveles cercanos a ese, o incluso desde 872 del mini S&P (ya se ha tocado hace un rato) es un buen punto de venta para buscar una bajada hasta el entorno 800-810*.

Es lo que hay, aunque suene raro, aquí hay montada una discusión de donde vender.

Está claro que si la subida siguiera muy por encima de esos niveles de resistencia todos los cortos se cerrarían de manera brutal y podríamos asistir a un desmadre alcista. De momento lo que se comenta es lo que les he dicho más arriba."

Saludos...

PD: Azkuna hace pinta que se quede en el entorno del 8800-9000... ;-)


----------



## Pabajista (25 Nov 2008)

La sensación es parecida a tirar un papel a una hogera casi apagada, por uons momentos volverá a su anterior explandor, pero durará?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Acaban de enchufarnos(esta vez en vena) 800B$ más... esta vez para que el pavo no se nos atragante... será para tarjetas de crédito, autos, hipotecas, estudiantes, perros y gatos...
> 
> llevando la cuenta como Mayra eso son:
> 
> ...



Complementando... 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-para-reactivar-los-mercados-crediticios.html

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2008)

La verdad es que el riesgo de los bonos del tesoro USA está subiendo como la espuma, esto quiere decir que ya se empieza (ojo, digo empieza) a especular con una posible bancarrota del estado norteamericano.

Salvando tanto pufo no me extraña.


----------



## Kujire (25 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿quien va a pagar esto?



Mainly......Joe & Mary..... & Doggi


Tr.(libre) "El Jony, la Jeni y el perro... mayormente"


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2008)

está requetepublicado por ahí que en verano usa crackea


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2008)

*De cárpatos...*



Mulder dijo:


> La verdad es que el riesgo de los bonos del tesoro USA está subiendo como la espuma, esto quiere decir que ya se empieza (ojo, digo empieza) a especular con una posible bancarrota del estado norteamericano.
> 
> Salvando tanto pufo no me extraña.




"...Euforia en las bolsas, subida general, alivio...Pero en el subfondo del mercado, hay operadores que analizan despacio la razón de la euforia.

Y esta no es otra más que los EEUU siguen apechugando con todo lo tóxico de la economía, no dejan quebrar a General Motors, no dejan quebrar a Citigroup, ahora hay un plan para ayudas en las hipotecas. Ojalá todo salga bien, ojalá, no hay nadie en el mundo con más ganas de salir de esta pesadilla de crisis que un servidor, pero...

Ese dinero...tendrá que salir de algún sitio..,.el nivel de deudas y de activos tóxicos que está asumiendo el estado es tremendo...Y todo ello en plena recesión más fuerte desde hace décadas, si no desde hace un siglo...

Los operadores como decían, lo tiene claro, desgraciadamente y lo reflejan con claridad en cosas que pasan desapercibidas para la mayoría. Tomemos nota de esto:

*El credit default swap para protegerse contra la quiebra de una cartera de deuda del tesoro de EEUU a 5 años alcanza los 47,5 puntos básicos, ese es el máximo histórico. A 10 años alcanza récord histórico hasta 50 puntos básicos.
*
*Es decir para cubrirse contra la quiebra de una cartera de bonos del tesoro de EEUU a 10 años, hay que pagar 50.000 dólares cada año, o en total 500.000 al cabo de esos 10 años.

No es mucho desde luego, ya quisieran muchas compañías tenerlo, pero es que hasta hace poco simplemente hablar de cubrirse contra la quiebra de la deuda de EEUU era una herejía...*

Saludos...


----------



## ako (25 Nov 2008)

yo alucino con este foro, pensaba que aqui habia gente sensata ahorradores, que veian desmesurada la subida del precio de la vivienda, pero lo único que veo es gente resentida que solo se alegra de perdidas, del paro de que todo se vaya al carajo, sois tan estúpidos que pensais que no os afectara el mal que hay a vuestro alrededor, coño que si no baja un valor un 10% este hilo ya no vale una mierda¡¡¡
Se que no sois todos pero hay un gran porcenteje que se os ve el fracaso escrito en la frente el tipico pavo que para darse valor desprecia al resto. Un ejemplo era peterpan un estandarte de este foro que se gano su owned solito, este tio era carne de "ajuste de cuentas" y se permitia el lujo de dar consejos salva-pepitos (no tengo nada encontra de él, más bien me da pena).
Yo tambien me alego que la bolsa caiga pero es para comprar más barato y ganar dinero.


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2008)

miedo a los 8800.... y por cierto, otro al agujero... 3...2....1


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> aunque me owneis, no creo que supere al cierre los 8800



y lo dije cuando estaba en maximos.... 


venga, que llueve a recoger la ropa! rapido


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2008)

ako dijo:


> yo alucino con este foro, pensaba que aqui habia gente sensata ahorradores, que veian desmesurada la subida del precio de la vivienda, pero lo único que veo es gente resentida que solo se alegra de perdidas, del paro de que todo se vaya al carajo, sois tan estúpidos que pensais que no os afectara el mal que hay a vuestro alrededor, coño que si no baja un valor un 10% este hilo ya no vale una mierda¡¡¡
> Se que no sois todos pero hay un gran porcenteje que se os ve el fracaso escrito en la frente el tipico pavo que para darse valor desprecia al resto. Un ejemplo era peterpan un estandarte de este foro que se gano su owned solito, este tio era carne de "ajuste de cuentas" y se permitia el lujo de dar consejos salva-pepitos (no tengo nada encontra de él, más bien me da pena).
> Yo tambien me alego que la bolsa caiga pero es para comprar más barato y ganar dinero.



Yo en este foro he querido decir muchas veces esas cosas, pero sin llamar amargado ni otras cosas a nadie, allá cada cual con lo suyo, creo que ante todo hay que respetar a los demás y si no se está de acuerdo con algo decirlo apoyándose en argumentos lo más objetivos posibles. Aparte de eso, algunos como Tonuel se lo toman todo a broma con sus 'certificaciones' y no por eso creo que sean unos amargados.

Yo estoy aquí para intentar encontrar algo de luz en los mercados tan locos que tenemos hoy en día y creo que mi aportación es un pequeño grano de arena junto al de todos los demás.

Sin acritud.

edito: los españoles fuera de nuestro país tenemos cierta fama de histéricos porque nos lo tomamos todo muy a pecho y creo que eso es cierto para todos independientemente del lado de la burbuja en el que se esté.


----------



## ako (25 Nov 2008)

el SAN +4,2% y con buen volumen vamos a por los 6 euritos


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2008)

USA ROJO y sigue con su fuelle...

llegará el ibex a tiempo.... faltan 45 minutos, todo es posible


----------



## ako (25 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo en este foro he querido decir muchas veces esas cosas, pero sin llamar amargado ni otras cosas a nadie, allá cada cual con lo suyo, creo que ante todo hay que respetar a los demás y si no se está de acuerdo con algo decirlo apoyándose en argumentos lo más objetivos posibles. Aparte de eso, algunos como Tonuel se lo toman todo a broma con sus 'certificaciones' y no por eso creo que sean unos amargados.
> 
> Yo estoy aquí para intentar encontrar algo de luz en los mercados tan locos que tenemos hoy en día y creo que mi aportación es un pequeño grano de arena junto al de todos los demás.
> 
> ...



estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero lo digo como lo pienso, en su mismo leguaje para que lo entiendan


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2008)

En el Stoxx nos estamos acercando peligrosamente a ese nivel del 2375 que comentaba antes, como se pierda vamos a ver el abismo y no creo que se pierda a la primera si no hay demasiado volumen.


----------



## wsleone (25 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> y lo dije cuando estaba en maximos....
> 
> 
> venga, que llueve a recoger la ropa! rapido



eso ya lo sabíamos 

ahora tocar cerrar en rojo -0,5%


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2008)

mis predicciones se han cumplido

dejad por este dia hacer un poco de mulder, pero ojo, que acerte


----------



## Saint Germain (25 Nov 2008)

Pabajista dijo:


> Y de las bajadas no hablamos? No hay que perder la fe... los 3 últimos meses...



Un claro techo en 9000 puntos. Lo que no sabemos es dónde está el suelo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2008)

Saint Germain dijo:


> Un claro techo en 9000 puntos. Lo que no sabemos es dónde está el suelo.



en 0



sigue con la figura fuelle dientes de sierra cada vez mas pronunciados....


----------



## Kujire (25 Nov 2008)

El mercado está tan dopado que la droga ya no hace efecto....

Dow 8,451.35 +7.96 (0.09%)
S&P 500 851.62 -0.19 (-0.02%)
Nasdaq 1,448.55 -23.47 (-1.59%)


----------



## Pabajista (25 Nov 2008)

Pues como esta dosis no haga un poco de efecto mal va a estar la cosa... Insisto en lo dicho antes, al menos el efecto de un papel en una hoguera casi apagada debería verse...


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2008)

Tras el primer ataque fallido al 2375 ahora viene el segundo, atentos que nos caemos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2008)

rojos a la vez el SAN y el IBEX a este paso


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2008)

Somos unos parias, meros comparsas del capital yankee...


----------



## tonuel (25 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> rojos a la vez el SAN y el IBEX a este paso






Saludos


----------



## dillei (25 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Tras el primer ataque fallido al 2375 ahora viene el segundo, atentos que nos caemos.



Buen acierto el de hoy 

Yo no daba un duro porque se diese la vuelta


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Buen acierto el de hoy
> 
> Yo no daba un duro porque se diese la vuelta



Realmente hoy no me he mojado nada.


----------



## Pabajista (25 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Somos unos parias, meros comparsas del capital yankee...



Y a 3 meses vista, comparado con el S&P todavía les "debemos" algo...


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2008)

bueno, hemos llegado al rojo antes de la hora y todo


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2008)

Las cosas en su sitio

PRS.MC PRISA A 2.92 -1.68% 
^IBEX IBEX 35 8623.70 +0.01% 

Palmamos, pero poco
ZAS!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2008)

pues en usa todos los bancos suben un 10%... y incluso asi en rojo


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2008)

rio tinto cae un 37%!!!! que esta pasando por dios!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> rio tinto cae un 37%!!!! que esta pasando por dios!



BHP Billiton retira su oferta de $66.000 millones por Rio Tinto por la crisis financiera - Cotizalia.com
*
BHP Billiton retira su oferta de $66.000 millones por Rio Tinto por la crisis financiera *

Saludos...


----------



## Starkiller (25 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> BHP Billiton retira su oferta de $66.000 millones por Rio Tinto por la crisis financiera - Cotizalia.com
> *
> BHP Billiton retira su oferta de $66.000 millones por Rio Tinto por la crisis financiera *
> 
> Saludos...



Bueno, cuidado, que esta empresita tan discreta es la punta del iceberg de otro conjunto de "Joyas de la abuela".


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2008)

me ha parecido ver un proyecto de ampliacion de banco en rojo?... ahora usa tecnicamente deberia empezar a caer a saco con las bolsas eur cerrradas... y mañana vuelta a las andadas..





edito, subimos 0,75% y SAN 3%

y justo usa segun cierra eur, sube


----------



## Sleepwalk (25 Nov 2008)

El número premiado hoy en el sorteo del Ibex 35 es el:

*8.696,60 +74,00 (+0,86%) *

Enhorabuena a los agraciados.
Y como se decía en los boletos que se jugaban hace unos años, para el resto "Pruebe suerte".
Saludos.


----------



## ronald29780 (25 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Realmente hoy no me he mojado nada.





Te has limitado a gafear las prognosis de otros...

Sin acritud, oye...

Aun así, creo que la tendencia a medio plazo es cuestaabajo.

Ergo, desde mi punto de vista personal (y visceral, no basado en más que unos sentimientos generales), es menos arriesgado de meterse en cortos, despues de los rebotes, que ponerse largo en minimos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2008)

Post de los bancos "europedos"...

*BARCLAYS +13,99%
HBOS +12,79%
UNICREDIT +12,25%
HYPO REAL ESTATE +9,20%
LLOYDS +9,01%
SOCIETE GENERALE +8,96%
CREDITE AGRICOLE +7,68%
HSBC +6,12%
UBS +4,57%
DBANK +4,09%
BNP PARIBAS +3,97%
SANTANDER +2,99%
BBVA +2,8%
ING -1,03%
FORTIS -3,88%*

Vaya subidón de la banca europea, y ojo a la subida de la británica!!! :

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (25 Nov 2008)

*Did anyone call me?*



ronald29780 dijo:


> Aun así, creo que la tendencia a medio plazo es cuestaabajo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2008)

acaban de decir un charlatan de esos en intereconomia que estará ne directo... que la gente deshaga... que nos vamos a 6500 MUY FACILMENTE


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> me ha parecido ver un proyecto de ampliacion de banco en rojo?... ahora usa tecnicamente deberia empezar a caer a saco con las bolsas eur cerrradas... y mañana vuelta a las andadas..
> 
> edito, subimos 0,75% y SAN 3%
> 
> y justo usa segun cierra eur, sube



No, hoy toca subir, el Stoxx ha aguantado el tipo en el nivel que he comentado antes del 2375 y ya no hay sitio para más bajadas (siempre que no hagan el típico casino de última hora).

Mañana yo creo que subiremos un poco más y nos caeremos hacia el final, por cierre de largos, antes de que los gringos se tomen el pavo. Por eso mañana abriremos a la baja hasta niveles cercanos a donde estamos ahora y luego haremos la montaña rusa, ahora p'arriba, ahora p'abajo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2008)

Una pregunta: Se puede poner uno corto en todas las acciones del IBEX? y en el índice general? hay un tiempo mínimo y máximo en el que tienes que estar corto, o es como largos?

Gracias de antemano. Vamos a ver si intentamos ganar unas perrillas...  que tanto postear en este hilo nos deberia hacer "expertos"...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Una pregunta: Se puede poner uno corto en todas las acciones del IBEX? y en el índice general? hay un tiempo mínimo y máximo en el que tienes que estar corto, o es como largos?
> 
> Gracias de antemano. Vamos a ver si intentamos ganar unas perrillas...  que tanto postear en este hilo nos deberia hacer "expertos"...
> 
> Saludos...



No se pueden hacer cortos en la bolsa española con acciones, punto pelota.

Luego si lo haces mediante futuros o CFD's ya es otra cosa, con los CFD's no hay límites temporales, pero pagas dividendos e intereses mientras estés corto, si estás largo te abonan intereses y dividendos. Con los futuros hay vencimientos mensuales, según broker con o sin entregable, esto es, que te dan las acciones que tenías con ese futuro (un futuro es un contrato que te obliga a comprar o vender el subyacente en el vencimiento) y estés largo o corto es lo mismo.


----------



## SNB4President (25 Nov 2008)

Bueno, para que no nos llamen fracasados voy a poner dos de las compañías Americanas más solventes que se pueden encontrar que hoy están subiendo con fuerza al divisar ya el horizonte de la esperanza... 

FRE - Freddie Mac - Google Finance +36%
FNM - Fannie Mae - Google Finance +53%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> No se pueden hacer cortos en la bolsa española con acciones, punto pelota.
> 
> Luego si lo haces mediante futuros o CFD's ya es otra cosa, con los CFD's no hay límites temporales, pero pagas dividendos e intereses mientras estés corto, si estás largo te abonan intereses y dividendos. Con los futuros hay vencimientos mensuales, según broker con o sin entregable, esto es, que te dan las acciones que tenías con ese futuro (un futuro es un contrato que te obliga a comprar o vender el subyacente en el vencimiento) y estés largo o corto es lo mismo.



Gracias mulder, si me permites otra pregunta, en qué país o paises se puede uno poner corto en acciones? y alguien ha probado los CFD's en igmarkets? 

Gracias y un saludo...


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> *No se pueden hacer cortos en la bolsa española con acciones, punto pelota.*




Amen

Es mejor ir al bingo.


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gracias mulder, si me permites otra pregunta, en qué país o paises se puede uno poner corto en acciones?
> 
> Saludos...



USA, UK, Francia, Italia, Alemania, Suiza....lo de la bolsa española es una auténtica vergüenza dirigida por los cuatro caciques de siempre. A mi me llama mucho la atención que cualquier ciudadano en USA pueda ponerse corto con las acciones del BBVA o SAN que se cotizan en la bolsa de N.Y. y, sin embargo, nosotros no podamos.

Es un auténtico agravio comparativo, aunque siempre te puedes buscar un broker extranjero.

PD: El Stoxx está perdiendo el 2375 en este momento aunque aun no con claridad y volumen bajo.


----------



## chameleon (25 Nov 2008)

no van a dejar que baje esta semana, a las 21:30 otra vez parriba


----------



## ronald29780 (25 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> No se pueden hacer cortos en la bolsa española con acciones, punto pelota.
> 
> ...



Para que no haya malentendimientos, estuve hablando de warrants / subespecimen puts.

Y alli se puede buscar la suerte en la bajada...

PD:

Los warrants (Euroscoach) de los big 4 en el Ibex tienen casi más volumen que los calls/puts del indice.


----------



## Kujire (25 Nov 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Bueno, para que no nos llamen fracasados voy a poner dos de las compañías Americanas más solventes que se pueden encontrar que hoy están subiendo con fuerza al divisar ya el horizonte de la esperanza...
> 
> FRE - Freddie Mac - Google Finance +36%
> FNM - Fannie Mae - Google Finance +53%



SLM - SLM Corporation - Google Finance +17%

Eso eso, que no se diga que no informamos a la gente de las empresas más solventes... son las que suben *INCLUSO* en tiempos borrascosos


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> No, hoy toca subir, el Stoxx ha aguantado el tipo en el nivel que he comentado antes del 2375 y ya no hay sitio para más bajadas (siempre que no hagan el típico casino de última hora).
> 
> Mañana yo creo que subiremos un poco más y nos caeremos hacia el final, por cierre de largos, antes de que los gringos se tomen el pavo. Por eso mañana abriremos a la baja hasta niveles cercanos a donde estamos ahora y luego haremos la montaña rusa, ahora p'arriba, ahora p'abajo.



estamos 1% abajo ahora mismo... igual vemos un -5% o un +1% todo puede ser....sus vecinos -2,5%


----------



## pobracara (25 Nov 2008)

Media de variación intradía en las anteriores 50 sesiones.


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2008)

habria que recopilar estos graficos del 29 y hoy dia...


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2008)

Nos caemos a base de bien, al final si que se pasó el nivel fatídico y casi nadie lo comenta.

¡Señores, que estamos perdiendo reflejos!


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2008)

Y ahora empezamos con el casino de las 21:00, el Stoxx sube 30 puntos en 10 minuntos.


----------



## chameleon (25 Nov 2008)

buenas mulder y cia

a ver dónde lo dejan hoy, DOW ya va por +1,5%


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2008)

A mi no me cuadraba mucho que acabáramos hoy muy abajo, luego veo las bolsas han bajado bastante y en un tristras las vuelven a subir, vaya panda de trileros que son los leoncios.


----------



## chameleon (25 Nov 2008)

¿hasta dónde crees que llegaremos en este rebote? ¿superaremos los 915 de la otra vez?


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿hasta dónde crees que llegaremos en este rebote? ¿superaremos los 915 de la otra vez?



No creo que el rebote llegue muy lejos a pesar de todo, no espero que las bolsas acaben muy abajo pero tampoco muy arriba, así que ahora lo que debería ocurrir es que estemos dando tumbos arriba y abajo (si hay volatilidad) o un lateral relativamente amplio (si no hay mucha volatilidad).


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2008)

empezamos? faltan 35 minutis


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2008)

De momento están haciendo el lateral que me esperaba pero es muy probable que veamos una bajada fuerte entre el último cuarto de hora y los últimos 10 minutos.


----------



## chameleon (25 Nov 2008)




----------



## Solbes (25 Nov 2008)

Esto es como la economia... aterrizaremos suavemente para luego despegar com mayor potencia... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2008)

+ 1,48 el sp


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2008)

Solbes dijo:


> Esto es como la economia... aterrizaremos suavemente para luego despegar com mayor potencia...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



hombre! cuanto tiempo! sr solbes


que tiene que decir ante la rebaja de la AAA del sistema bancario mas seguro del mundo?


----------



## Pabajista (25 Nov 2008)

S&P 500 INDEX,RTH(SNP: ^GSPC)
Valor de índice: 863,31 
Hora de cotización: 21:46 
Cambio: *11,50 (1,35%) *
Cierre anterior: 851,81 
Apertura: 853,40 
Rango diario: 835,99 - 868,94 
Rango a 52sem: 839,80 - 1.523,57


----------



## Solbes (25 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> hombre! cuanto tiempo! sr solbes
> 
> 
> que tiene que decir ante la rebaja de la AAA del sistema bancario mas seguro del mundo?



Eso son falacias propias de un ANTIPATRIOTA como usted...

sin acritud... 



Saludos


----------



## Pabajista (25 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Anda, el Ministro....Sr Solbes ¿En qué me recomienda invertir a parte de ladrillo?
> Sin información privilegiada ¿Vale?



Seguro que te recomienda letras del tesoro, rentabilidad garantizada, mientras el no quiebre...


----------



## ako (25 Nov 2008)

je,je ya lo vengo diciendo, cuando todo el mundo esta de acuerdo se equivocan, el rebote continua el rally sigue vivo.


----------



## Sleepwalk (25 Nov 2008)

Pabajista dijo:


> Seguro que te recomienda letras del tesoro, rentabilidad garantizada, mientras el no quiebre...



Pues como sigamos como los USA, nos empeñamos hasta la ropa interior.
Aquí sólo hay que pedir .....y plan de rescate al canto.....
Y si falla....otro.....
La máquina de hacer euros trabajando día y noche, y en vena al sistema.


----------



## Solbes (25 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Anda, el Ministro....Sr Solbes ¿En qué me recomienda invertir a parte de ladrillo?
> Sin información privilegiada ¿Vale?



Es buen momento de pedir un crédito y comprar acciones de cualquier valor del ibex... 

Más no pueden caer... 





Saludos


----------



## Pabajista (25 Nov 2008)

Ahora mismo el puesto de fucionario más demandado es acuñador y multicopista 

Así nos va...


----------



## Solbes (25 Nov 2008)

Pabajista dijo:


> Seguro que te recomienda letras del tesoro, rentabilidad garantizada, mientras el no quiebre...



Tampoco es mala opción... pero la rentabilidad no es tan elevada como en el ibex... 


Estas subidas del 8% diarias las veremos a partir de ahora con asiduidad...





Saludos


----------



## Sleepwalk (25 Nov 2008)

Solbes dijo:


> Es buen momento de pedir un crédito y comprar acciones de cualquier valor del ibex...
> 
> Más no pueden caer...
> 
> ...



!!!!Vaya¡¡¡¡¡
Así cualquiera. Eso es tener ventaja.
¿Ha dicho Ibex *0,35*? Porque antes de las bajadas era Ibex 35.


----------



## Solbes (25 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> !!!!Vaya¡¡¡¡¡
> Así cualquiera. Eso es tener ventaja.
> ¿Ha dicho Ibex *0,35*? Porque antes de las bajadas era Ibex 35.



¿Eres español...? 

¿te hace un 20% de Repsol...? 





Saludos


----------



## ktini (25 Nov 2008)

porqué han baneado a tonuel?


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Nov 2008)

aun queda


----------



## Sleepwalk (25 Nov 2008)

Solbes dijo:


> ¿Eres español...?
> 
> ¿te hace un 20% de Repsol...?
> 
> ...



Deja, deja de experimentos.

Por cierto el Dow, tampoco se ha ido a las nubes.
Se ha quedado sin definir. Más bien plano.
Hasta mañana a las 8:00.
Saludos.


----------



## Solbes (25 Nov 2008)

Mañana p'arriba ya vereis... tengo información... 





Saludos


----------



## Kujire (25 Nov 2008)

*Soy toda oídos ....*


----------



## Solbes (25 Nov 2008)

Señor Mulder, necesito un asesor que sepa como se mueven los mercados.

¿Le interesa el trabajo...? 





Saludos


----------



## Kujire (26 Nov 2008)

Los Futuros Japos 



> Nikkei 225	8,280.00	-60.00	-0.72
> Topix 830.00	-1.00	-0.12



recodemos que los japoneses hace 21 años que no levantan cabeza, es decir, que han hecho del "quieto pero no parao" su forma de vida... 

Por supuesto, ésto no pasará aki ... cambiando de tema, nunca os he dicho que soy una fan del Vice?.. tan apuesto y galán, esa voz tan varonil... esa mirada encandilante y ese don de gentes (so charming....)... me vuelve loca!


----------



## Sleepwalk (26 Nov 2008)

Buenos días, voy a situar esto que me tengo que ir fuera:

Nikkei: 8213,22 (-110,71) -1,33% 
Futuros Ibex: -56
Futuros Dow: -80
Futuros Dax: -48

No parece que vengan, como decían algunas noticias auguraban, en verde.
Luego se verá.
Que vaya bien la mañana.


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2008)

A los buenos días!



Solbes dijo:


> Señor Mulder, necesito un asesor que sepa como se mueven los mercados.
> 
> ¿Le interesa el trabajo...?
> 
> Saludos



Pues mire va a ser que no, porque a mi eso de ser funci no me va. Aunque bien pensado, tener todo el fondo de pensiones español para operar mmmm, mmm no se, no se 

Me lo pensaré.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Nov 2008)

*Barton Biggs: "Estamos en la madre de todos los rallies de mercado bajista"
*
Barton Biggs es todo un mito del mundo de la inversión: durante 30 años estuvo en Morgan Stanley, donde fue director de estrategia y se hizo famoso por tener una visión predominantemente bajista en un negocio en el que todo el mundo es alcista por definición. El mítico Barton Biggs esgrime varias poderosas razones para pensar en una fuerte subida a medio plazo.

Harto de los conflictos de interés de la banca de inversión, hace un par de años montó un hedge fund pese a su avanzada edad con el que ha aprendido que una cosa es predicar y otra dar trigo, y que fuera de las grandes firmas hace mucho frío. Pero sobrevive y sigue luchando por su sueño.

Ayer publicó un artículo en el FT.com en el que apuesta porque nos encontramos al inicio de "la madre de todos los rallies de mercado bajista". Traducido, que, aunque la tendencia principal sigue siendo bajista, podemos estar en medio de una subida (corrección alcista) muy fuerte, que puede durar varios meses y proporcionar pingües beneficios a los que se suban a ella. Eso sí, reconoce que se ha equivocado respecto a la gravedad y la duración del pánico actual, y que eso le ha hecho perder mucho dinero, luego tiene poco que perder.

Su primer argumento es que, por definición, el suelo de un mercado bajista tiene que estar en el punto de máximo pesimismo, por lo que el sentimiento de mercado es un indicador crucial. Su seguimiento de 20 indicadores de este tipo en EEUU y una docena en otros mercados muestra niveles de pesimismo muy extremos e incluso récord. Admite que no todos los indicadores están en máximos, pero el mensaje es contundente. Además, muchos inversores, fondos de inversión y de pensiones, y hedge funds no sólo son bajistas, sino que han apilado grandes cantidades de liquidez.

Biggs recuerda que todos los datos que miran los inversores se refieren a los últimos 40 años, período que comprende un enorme mercado alcista con periódicos mercados bajistas que eran oportunidades de compra. Nadie sabe qué niveles de pesimismo fueron necesarios para provocar el rally del 40% en 1929 durante un masivo mercado bajista. Aun así, "jamás he visto una capitulación y una desesperación como esta", asegura. "Tenemos que estar muy cerca de un pesimismo máximo".

En segundo lugar, afirma que las valoraciones son baratas, aunque reconoce que no tiene sentido discutirlo porque se trata de una ciencia inexacta con mucho de subjetivo. Si se toman las mejores medidas históricas, las acciones en todo el mundo están muy baratas, aunque no tanto en términos absolutos o relativos (respecto a los tipos de interés) como llegaron a estar en los años 30 o en el suelo de 1974. En todo caso, *el 4% de rentabilidad por dividendo del S&P 500 supera la del bono a 10 y 30 años por primera vez en el último medio siglo*. Y esta consideración se repite en unos mercados emergentes que tienen un PER de 6 u 8 veces los beneficios.

En tercer lugar, las bolsas han caído a plomo y están tremendamente sobrevendidas. Y, como sabemos bien en Bolságora, hasta los gatos muertos rebotan. *El Dow Jones ha sufrido su caída más vertical desde los años 30. EEUU ha bajado un 50% desde máximos, Europa ha caído el 55% y los emergentes, el 65%.* La historia nos enseña que, hasta en los mercados bajistas más profundos, no sólo se producen rebotes del 20% sino también un rally de entre el 30% y el 50%. Y ahí es donde Biggs cree que estamos.
Repetir Japón o la Gran Depresión, muy improbable

Respecto a la economía, la confianza de consumidores e inversores ha sido arrasada por la violencia de la recesión global, que va a ser profunda y duradera. Los bajistas dicen que, en el mejor de los casos, será como la lenta muerte de Japón; en el peor, una repetición de los años 30. Pero este analista cree que ambos escenarios son muy improbables, porque las autoridades han aprendido de los errores de política del pasado y la respuesta esta vez, aunque no sea perfecta, ha sido más rápida y contundente. El plan de estímulos no tiene precedentes y cree que habrá más cuando Obama asuma el Gobierno.

Y la "fábrica para la curación de la economía" está funcionando: la ganancia por hora está subiendo al 3% y el IPC está cayendo en el entorno del 5% por la gasolina y los alimentos, por lo que los salarios reales están subiendo al 8%. La tasa de ahorro está subiendo. La caída del petróleo es muy beneficiosa para los países desarrollados. Y no espera que el colapso del consumo dure mucho, aunque tampoco prevé un boom.

Finalmente, está su previsión de que el desapalancamiento que ha provocado unas ventas tan fuertes está completado en dos terceras partes. Incluso al 80% en las bolsas. Los reembolsos de hedge funds están en niveles récord y van a continuar, pero estos fondos tienen niveles máximos de liquidez y niveles mínimos de exposición al mercado. Lo cual supone un buen indicador contrario.

Entonces, *si es tan alcista, ¿por qué no está dentro del mercado?*, se pregunta Biggs resaltando su contradicción. "Porque me gustaría ver que los mercados de crédito se desatascan y que los diferenciales se reducen". A su juicio, para formar un suelo no hace falta que haya buenas noticias, sino que basta con que sean menos malas de lo que se ha descontado. Quiere que el mercado deje de bajar con las malas noticias empresariales y económicas, pero el hecho de que siga haciéndolo significa que las malas noticias no han sido descontadas completamente. "No tengo ni idea de cuándo empezará el nuevo mercado alcista, pero creo que tenemos las bases para la madre de todos los rallies de mercado bajista", concluye.

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Nov 2008)

IBEX35 8556 -1,61%

Estais dormidos o qué????? 

Saludos...


----------



## dillei (26 Nov 2008)

No se porqué pero no me termino de creer esta bajada

:


----------



## Solbes (26 Nov 2008)

dillei dijo:


> No se porqué pero no me termino de creer esta bajada



Hace bien..., en 2009 llegaremos a los 20.000 puntos del ibex35... :o



Saludos


----------



## dillei (26 Nov 2008)

Solbes dijo:


> Hace bien..., en 2009 llegaremos a los 20.000 puntos del ibex35... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



pero a primeros eh!


----------



## Solbes (26 Nov 2008)

dillei dijo:


> pero a primeros eh!



No le puedo decir el dia exacto, que yo si lo se... 

Pero se lo aviso para que vaya tomando posiciones, usted me ha caido bien... 




Saludos


----------



## dillei (26 Nov 2008)

Diga que si (y perdón por la firma )


----------



## chameleon (26 Nov 2008)

está muy suave el mercado
en cuanto abra WS subimos seguro

al final estoy empezando a pensar que no sólo subimos esta semana, también la siguiente 

a los buenos días


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Nov 2008)

*de la web de Cárpatos...*

*Derechos de Santander*. Por Droblo 

"...El 90% de las veces que yo he especulado con derechos (y lo he hecho muchas veces durante muchos años) *el último día hay muchas ventas muy agresivas*, tanto de los que han comprado sólo para especular como de los que se dan cuenta que no disponen del efectivo necesario para pagar la prima por las nuevas acciones.

*Mi consejo es que si alguien quiere vender los derechos del Santander no espere a mañana.* Y es más, *si alguien los quiere comprar*, por estadística personal –repito, no dispongo de datos- *es muy probable que mañana encuentre mejor precio*. Otra cosa es que al ser Santander un valor con tanto peso en los índices pueda que la tendencia general pese más que la estadística pero como tampoco dicha tendencia a corto plazo parece muy clara…"

Saludos...


----------



## dillei (26 Nov 2008)

Porqué vallehermoso bajaba un 5,5% y ahora sube un 8%?

Lo han hecho ya?

:


----------



## chameleon (26 Nov 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Porqué vallehermoso bajaba un 5,5% y ahora sube un 8%?
> 
> Lo han hecho ya?
> 
> :



espero que no... :


----------



## Vercingetorix (26 Nov 2008)

El Ibex se ha estabilizado en torno a los 8.000 puntos. Tienes sus subidas, sus bajadas, sus dias planos... como es normal. Pero vamos, yo no espero grandes cambios al menos en los proximos 2 meses, luego, si acaso, puede empezar a atacar los 9.500.

Pero, hoy por hoy, es un indice estabilizado (y menos mal, pq pasó de 16.000 en Octubre del año pasado, a 8.000 en Octubre de este año, que es por donde anda ahora)


----------



## Vitalicio (26 Nov 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Porqué vallehermoso bajaba un 5,5% y ahora sube un 8%?
> 
> Lo han hecho ya?
> 
> :



Sospecho que algo está a punto de anunciarse


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Nov 2008)

*China baja 108 puntos básicos sus tipos de interés. :
* Además baja requerimientos de reservas para la banca
Nos vamos pa'rriba!!!

Saludos...


----------



## Vercingetorix (26 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *China baja 108 puntos básicos sus tipos de interés. :
> * Además baja requerimientos de reservas para la banca
> Nos vamos pa'rriba!!!
> 
> Saludos...



¿Como van a bajar 108 puntos basicos?

No me ha quedado claro si bajan 1,08 o 10,8 o.... ¿¿108??

0,25% es un CUARTO DE PUNTO
0,50% es MEDIO PUNTO
1% es UN PUNTO 

Con esos datos... ¿Cuanto baja China?


----------



## SNB4President (26 Nov 2008)

Bajaría un 1,08%.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> ¿Como van a bajar 108 puntos basicos?
> 
> No me ha quedado claro si bajan 1,08 o 10,8 o.... ¿¿108??
> 
> ...



Un 1% son 100 puntos básicos....

Saludos...


----------



## dillei (26 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> El Ibex se ha estabilizado en torno a los 8.000 puntos. Tienes sus subidas, sus bajadas, sus dias planos... como es normal. Pero vamos, yo no espero grandes cambios al menos en los proximos 2 meses, luego, si acaso, puede empezar a atacar los 9.500.
> 
> Pero, hoy por hoy, es un indice estabilizado (y menos mal, pq pasó de 16.000 en Octubre del año pasado, a 8.000 en Octubre de este año, que es por donde anda ahora)



Clarísimamente estabilizado







Es lo que llamo yo un movimiento lateral desde 2004


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2008)

Pues hoy seré el único del foro en decir esto, pero creo que hoy nos vamos hacia abajo contra todo pronóstico.

Al final del día me dan uds. el owned de rigor.


----------



## Vercingetorix (26 Nov 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Clarísimamente estabilizado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las graficas, como las estadisticas, se pueden manejar al antojo del q las pone

Por eso tu no teb has atrevido a poner la grafica de los 2 o 3 ultimos meses, para no ver como la line del Ibez lleva ya MESES en torno a los 8.000

Quizá tu grafica colaria en un foro de colegiales... pero lamentablemente no es el caso


----------



## tasator (26 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Las graficas, como las estadisticas, se pueden manejar al antojo del q las pone
> 
> Por eso tu no teb has atrevido a poner la grafica de los 2 o 3 ultimos meses, para no ver como la line del Ibez lleva ya MESES en torno a los 8.000
> 
> Quizá tu grafica colaria en un foro de colegiales... pero lamentablemente no es el caso




El no se ha atrevido, yo si, 

Gráfica de los últimos tres meses







Claramente en torno a los 8000, como se puede ver


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Nov 2008)

Está haciendo un triángulo... ya veremos por donde "rompe"

Saludos...


----------



## Vercingetorix (26 Nov 2008)

Eso es, efectivamente, lleva practicamente 2 meses entre 9.000 y 8.000 (con sus picos y sus bajadas, normal).

¿Que a veces llega a 9.500 y a veces cae a 7.700?. Pues sí, pero está estable en unos ciertos niveles


----------



## Stuyvesant (26 Nov 2008)

Se ve claramente como también se estabilizó en los 11000 (500) y los 9000.


----------



## donpepito (26 Nov 2008)

Hoy si llegaremos a +9000 los bancos van a empezar a subir durante la mañana.


----------



## tasator (26 Nov 2008)

Esta en un canal bajista claro que además se ha agudizado en los dos últimos meses, en el último mes ha hecho un doble suelo, ambas cosa son fáciles de ver en las gráficas, lo que no es tan fácil es pronosticar nada en los tiempos que corren, creo que hay muchos axiomas intocables del análisis técnico que en estos momentos no son todo lo fiables que podría parecer, así que el que quiera riesgo y emoción lo tiene en la bolsa en grandes dosis.


----------



## Kujire (26 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues hoy seré el único del foro en decir esto, pero creo que hoy nos vamos hacia abajo contra todo pronóstico.
> 
> Al final del día me dan uds. el owned de rigor.



Buenos Dias,

Se arriesga usted a que le llamen "anti-patriota, pocooptimista, catastrofista, antiJuanLui, y como no fracasad@rencoroso"

¿Debemos estar muy tristes porque vayamos camino de los 6000? ... si es que la ignorancia es una opción no una virtud.

Por cierto, yo me apunto a un P'ABAJO optimista.


----------



## Stuyvesant (26 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy si llegaremos a +9000 los bancos van a empezar a subir durante la mañana.



Si te fijas, va a depender del volumen más que de otra cosa. Si aparece dinero fresco, me sorprenderá bastante.


----------



## dillei (26 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Eso es, efectivamente, lleva practicamente 2 meses entre 9.000 y 8.000 (con sus picos y sus bajadas, normal).
> 
> ¿Que a veces llega a 9.500 y a veces cae a 7.700?. Pues sí, pero está estable en unos ciertos niveles



de ilusiones... termina tu la rima


----------



## Vercingetorix (26 Nov 2008)

tasator dijo:


> en el último mes ha hecho un doble suelo,



La palabra clave es "suelo"


----------



## dillei (26 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> La palabra clave es "suelo"



Tu siempre vers suelo, ya lo veias en 9500 cuando recomendabas comprar BBVA o SAN.

La figura de doble suelo está por confirmar


----------



## tasator (26 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> La palabra clave es "suelo"




Ojo que en esta crisis nada es lo que parece, y los suelos tal vez no sean todo lo firmes que debieran.

La palabra clave no es suelo, es "incertidumbre", o si lo prefieres aunque no sea una sola palabra "que sea lo que dios quiera, y que nos pille confesados"


----------



## Vercingetorix (26 Nov 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Tu siempre vers suelo, ya lo veias en 9500 cuando recomendabas comprar BBVA o SAN.



Me falla la memoria (cosa de la edad), ¿podrias indicarme el post donde dije que el suelo estaba en 9.500?. Gracias

PD.- No dudo de tu palabra... pero no me acuerdo de haber utilizado esa cifra para fijar el "suelo", y me parece raro q lo hiciera


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenos Dias,
> 
> Se arriesga usted a que le llamen "anti-patriota, pocooptimista, catastrofista, antiJuanLui, y como no fracasad@rencoroso"
> 
> ...



Desde que tenemos al señor Solbes por el hilo esto se está politizando mucho y yo soy muy liberal (y no de los de boquilla como el pepe), ¡fuera políticos!

Me reafirmo en mi posición bajista (pesimista) porque hemos tocado el gap de apertura, hemos subido un poco por encima y lo hemos vuelto a pasar a la baja en muy poco tiempo.

Como ha dicho alguien por ahí muy acertadamente, la subida de hoy está condicionada a que haya un volumen alto.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Me falla la memoria (cosa de la edad), ¿podrias indicarme el post donde dije que el suelo estaba en 9.500?. Gracias
> 
> PD.- No dudo de tu palabra... pero no me acuerdo de haber utilizado esa cifra para fijar el "suelo", y me parece raro q lo hiciera



El 13 de octubre dijiste que comprarias SAN y BBVA, las compraste? las mantienes todavía?

Saludos...

Edito 14/10/08 SAN 10,28€ y BBVA 10,93€
26/10/08 SAN 5,80€ y BBVA 7,89€


----------



## Skizored (26 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Desde que tenemos al señor Solbes por el hilo esto se está politizando mucho y yo soy muy liberal (y no de los de boquilla como el pepe), ¡fuera políticos!
> 
> Me reafirmo en mi posición bajista (pesimista) porque hemos tocado el gap de apertura, hemos subido un poco por encima y lo hemos vuelto a pasar a la baja en muy poco tiempo.
> 
> Como ha dicho alguien por ahí muy acertadamente, la subida de hoy está condicionada a que haya un volumen alto.




Hoy si me la juego, viendo el historico de previsiones de Mulder y atendiendo a su ultima predicción.

*HOY LA BOLSA SUBIRÁ*

*Apuesta segura.*


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Nov 2008)

no pasamos de 8800 ni ayer ni hoy


----------



## Solbes (26 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Desde que tenemos al señor Solbes por el hilo esto se está politizando mucho y yo soy muy liberal (y no de los de boquilla como el pepe), ¡fuera políticos!



Tengo trabajo en el ministerio... no se preocupe, ya me voy... 

Simplemente recordarles que en el 2º trimestre empezaremos a remontar con fuerza... 

Objetivo los 20.000...





Saludos


----------



## Vercingetorix (26 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El 13 de octubre dijiste que comprarias SAN y BBVA, las compraste? las mantienes todavía?
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



Ya las tenia, y las mantengo.

Te recuerdo q mis inversiones (como ya he dicho miles de veces), son a largo plazo, algo asi como un fondo de pensiones, y ni me planteo vender antes de 5 años o asi (a no ser q haya un megaboom alcista o algo asi, claro)


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2008)

Skizored dijo:


> Hoy si me la juego, viendo el historico de previsiones de Mulder y atendiendo a su ultima predicción.
> 
> *HOY LA BOLSA SUBIRÁ*
> 
> *Apuesta segura.*



Me llama la atención ver esas palabras en color rojo 

Si superamos mínimos de hoy ya no nos levanta ni dios (su mano).


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2008)

Solbes dijo:


> Tengo trabajo en el ministerio... no se preocupe, ya me voy...
> 
> Simplemente recordarles que en el 2º trimestre empezaremos a remontar con fuerza...
> 
> ...



Tonuel, a este hay que prepararle un owned tamaño king-size.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Ya las tenia, y las mantengo.
> 
> Te recuerdo q mis inversiones (como ya he dicho miles de veces), son a largo plazo, algo asi como un fondo de pensiones, y ni me planteo vender antes de 5 años o asi (a no ser q haya un megaboom alcista o algo asi, claro)



Gracias por contestar. Simplemente me gusta ver inversiones de todo el mundo, las que se gana y las que se pierde. Si compraste fue mal negocio, ya que un mes después valen la mitad, pero acertar siempre es imposible. Suerte

Saludos...


----------



## Vercingetorix (26 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gracias por contestar. Simplemente me gusta ver inversiones de todo el mundo, las que se gana y las que se pierde. Si compraste fue mal negocio, ya que un mes después valen la mitad, pero acertar siempre es imposible. Suerte
> 
> Saludos...




Pues q sepas q, por ahora, pierdo con todas mis inversiones 

La mayoria las compre hara unos 2 años, pero bueno, tampoco las vendi hace 1 año q ganaba pasta, ni las vendere ahora, q palmo pasta.

No soy un inversor activo, por decirlo de alguna manera. Compro para tener dentro de unsoa ños un dinerillo (q tampoco es una fortuna)


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Nov 2008)

Ojo con los fondos soberanos hay y habra una sobreoferta imprensionante que puede hacer elevar su rentabilidad compitiendo con la renta variable, no creo que haya nada estabilizado, al menos, hasta el 2010.

Lo bonos americanos USA a 10 años estan cambiando de tendencia , pasando de alcista a bajista, los rendimientos van al reves cuando más bajo este el indice más intereses han de pagar, aparte china ha anunciado que reducira su deuda en dolares.


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Nov 2008)

para los inversores amantes del largo plazo y que tengan huevos les recomiendo este articulo;

Why Long Term Investors Should Consider Buying - Seeking Alpha

Grafica del articulo.


----------



## dillei (26 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Pues q sepas q, por ahora, pierdo con todas mis inversiones
> 
> La mayoria las compre hara unos 2 años, pero bueno, tampoco las vendi hace 1 año q ganaba pasta, ni las vendere ahora, q palmo pasta.
> 
> No soy un inversor activo, por decirlo de alguna manera. Compro para tener dentro de unsoa ños un dinerillo (q tampoco es una fortuna)



No te preocupes, que en bolsa, a la larga... siempre se gana... siempre


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Pues q sepas q, por ahora, pierdo con todas mis inversiones
> 
> La mayoria las compre hara unos 2 años, pero bueno, tampoco las vendi hace 1 año q ganaba pasta, ni las vendere ahora, q palmo pasta.
> 
> No soy un inversor activo, por decirlo de alguna manera. Compro para tener dentro de unsoa ños un dinerillo (q tampoco es una fortuna)



En mi modesta opinión esa táctica es errónea, aunque sea a largo plazo, el resultado es que ahora mismo estás perdiendo dinero, incluso con el cobro de dividendos. Para mí la táctica adecuada sería poner un trailing stop de protección, aunque sea algo lejos porque vas a largo plazo, ya que no hay NADA que te asegure que algún día vas a ganar algo manteniendo esas acciones, NADA y te lo digo muy en serio.

Ese juego de mantener y mantener contra viento y marea es muy peligroso, siempre hay que usar un stop y protegerse contra las caídas de la cotización, y nunca bajarlo.

Y si está lejos y acaba saltando es que estabas equivocado respecto al mercado o las cosas se han puesto muy malitas, es mejor salirse e invertir en otras acciones conservando el coste de oportunidad.


----------



## donpepito (26 Nov 2008)

Yo no veo eso del largo plazo, solo son los especuladores (yo me incluyo) que se han quedado pillados, yo he vendido santander a 7, acciona, sacyr.... si me hubiese ido a largo...... sería otro pillado ( de los que invierten a largo plazo) jejeje!

Ahora tengo BBVA, SAN pilladas a buen precio... y repsol esperando ser OPADO.


----------



## Kujire (26 Nov 2008)

dillei dijo:


> No te preocupes, que en bolsa, a la larga... siempre se gana... siempre



"casi" siempre es verdad.... excepto si eres Japo .... o turista en el Japan Exchange


----------



## chameleon (26 Nov 2008)

dillei dijo:


> No te preocupes, que en bolsa, a la larga... siempre se gana... siempre



"eze hombre er triché, avria que corgarlo"

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/44cZaOCvQhQ&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/44cZaOCvQhQ&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

plusvalías del -70% 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ItVAphLddlk&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ItVAphLddlk&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Vercingetorix (26 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión esa táctica es errónea, aunque sea a largo plazo, el resultado es que ahora mismo estás perdiendo dinero, incluso con el cobro de dividendos. Para mí la táctica adecuada sería poner un trailing stop de protección, aunque sea algo lejos porque vas a largo plazo, ya que no hay NADA que te asegure que algún día vas a ganar algo manteniendo esas acciones, NADA y te lo digo muy en serio.
> 
> Ese juego de mantener y mantener contra viento y marea es muy peligroso, siempre hay que usar un stop y protegerse contra las caídas de la cotización, y nunca bajarlo.
> 
> Y si está lejos y acaba saltando es que estabas equivocado respecto al mercado o las cosas se han puesto muy malitas, es mejor salirse e invertir en otras acciones conservando el coste de oportunidad.




Sí tienes razón, lo malo es q me ha pillado una mega crisis mundial, q no entraba en mis planes, sinceramente

Por erso ahora... pues estoy plateandome tu ultimo parrafo... y no se... voy a esperar como respira el primer semestre del año q viene.

Aunq confio en q el suelo del Ibex este en torono a esos 8.000, y de ahi tire para arriba ligeramente


----------



## Señor X (26 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Sí tienes razón, lo malo es q me ha pillado una mega crisis mundial, q no entraba en mis planes, sinceramente
> 
> Por erso ahora... pues estoy plateandome tu ultimo parrafo... y no se... voy a esperar como respira el primer semestre del año q viene.
> 
> Aunq confio en q el suelo del Ibex este en torono a esos 8.000, y de ahi tire para arriba ligeramente



De perdidos al río...

Si te atreves, sigue comprando más acciones de aquellas compañías que tengas, así de este modo, diluyes el precio medio al que compraste, con lo que si hay un poco de rebote, puedes salir habiendo perdido poco.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Nov 2008)

futuros usa... tortilleros


mulder echa un ojo al grafico de GAM a 1 año... que opinas... puede ser el termometro de lo que viene?


----------



## SNB4President (26 Nov 2008)

A ver los futuros USA... retroceden 100 puntos, no está mal. Mejor vender antes del Día de Acción de Gracias y comer pavo con tranquilidad.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Nov 2008)

este año en 1 millon de hogares no habra pavo por embargos...


----------



## SNB4President (26 Nov 2008)

Cierto... las beneficiencias estarán a reventar y dudo que tengan pavo.


----------



## Kujire (26 Nov 2008)

El Ibex se emociona:

8.548,90 -1,70% -147,70

REPSOL YPF baja 14,39 -3,10%
SANTANDER baja 5,67 -3,08%  
BBVA baja 7,79 -3,59%
GAS NATURAL baja 21,03 -4,32%
CRITERIA CAIX baja 2,62 -1,13%


----------



## Solbes (26 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Tonuel, a este hay que prepararle un owned tamaño king-size.



A tonuel no le vas a ver el pelo en una semana así que... te voy a dejar un regalito... 








*Mulder analizando el ibex...*





Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Nov 2008)

los 8800 de soporte fibo, se convierten en techo fibo


----------



## Skizored (26 Nov 2008)

Si nos fijamos en la gráfica del ibex desde ayer a las 12:00 hasta este mismo momento veremos un HCH con un pequeño retorno, lo cual me dice que tal vez mulder no esté equivocado.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Nov 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Cierto... las beneficiencias estarán a reventar y dudo que tengan pavo.








su ultimo pavo


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2008)

Señor X dijo:


> De perdidos al río...
> 
> Si te atreves, sigue comprando más acciones de aquellas compañías que tengas, así de este modo, diluyes el precio medio al que compraste, con lo que si hay un poco de rebote, puedes salir habiendo perdido poco.



A eso se le llama piramidar y solo debe hacerse cuando ya se va ganando pero la cotización baja un poco, jamás si YA se está palmando pasta.

Ese error le costó caro a mucha gente cuando explotó la burbuja puntocom, haciendo caso de los analistos y diarios económicos.


----------



## chameleon (26 Nov 2008)

a ver que perdemos más de un 2%


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> a ver que perdemos más de un 2%



como los futuros USA,


----------



## Skizored (26 Nov 2008)

Que bonita gráfica la del Ibex


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2008)

Todo apunta a que esta tarde seguiremos bajando sin remedio, parece que los que querían salirse del mercado alcista de estos días ya lo hicieron.


----------



## dillei (26 Nov 2008)

Si, parece que el rebote acabó


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (26 Nov 2008)

Ahora a probar las resistencias en 835 (S&P500)


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Nov 2008)

como decian por ahi, "el consumo resurgirá el año que viene": 

Consumer spending falls by 1 percent in October, largest drop since terrorist attacks of 2001
Consumer spending down 1 percent in October: Financial News - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## percebe (26 Nov 2008)

Pues parece que los americanos no hacen caso de los datos que han salido hoy .
joder si no se salva ninguno de los malos que son.


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2008)

Parece que nos vamos a acercar al 2370 en el Stoxx y volver hacia abajo al tocar ese punto. Mañana teóricamente tocaría un día de subidas moderadas al no tener a los gringos por en medio, pero no tengo muchas convicciones de que subamos mañana, al menos de momento.

El volumen hoy está siendo bastante bajo.


----------



## chameleon (26 Nov 2008)

Resumen del día:



Mulder dijo:


> Pues hoy seré el único del foro en decir esto, pero creo que hoy nos vamos hacia abajo contra todo pronóstico.



osea, bajadas



Mulder dijo:


> *Me reafirmo en mi posición bajista* (pesimista) porque hemos tocado el gap de apertura, hemos subido un poco por encima y lo hemos vuelto a pasar a la baja en muy poco tiempo.
> 
> Como ha dicho alguien por ahí muy acertadamente, *la subida de hoy está condicionada a que haya un volumen alto*



si no hay volumen bajamos ¿no?



Mulder dijo:


> Todo apunta a que *esta tarde seguiremos bajando *sin remedio, parece que los que querían salirse del mercado alcista de estos días ya lo hicieron.



ok, bajadas



Mulder dijo:


> *El volumen hoy está siendo bastante bajo*.



¿bajamos?


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Nov 2008)

usa en verde pese a las noticias de la caida del precio y de volumen de casas, la del bono en minimos de 50 años y la de bienes duraderos


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿bajamos?



Ahí en ese gráfico dice -0.59% en rojillo, así que parece que bajamos, la pequeña remontada de esta tarde no creo que vaya muy lejos porque sigue sin haber mucho volumen.


----------



## chameleon (26 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahí en ese gráfico dice -0.59% en rojillo, así que parece que bajamos, la pequeña remontada de esta tarde no creo que vaya muy lejos porque sigue sin haber mucho volumen.



parece que se mantiene, además vamos a cerrar por encima de la apertura, osea hemos subido ...  y espera que no acabe en positivo 

reconocelo, si no pasa nada...


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> parece que se mantiene, además vamos a cerrar por encima de la apertura, osea hemos subido ...  y espera que no acabe en positivo
> 
> reconocelo, si no pasa nada...



De acuerdo lo reconozco, está subiendo esta tarde, pero aun dudo que acabemos en verde, el menos en el Stoxx.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Nov 2008)

no hay USA hasta el lunes?

bueno, acabamos de hacer la tercera onda intradia.... como diria un tecnico.... de ahi no pasa


----------



## ronald29780 (26 Nov 2008)

The crisis is over!!!

S&P 500 subiendo la hostia...

+ 0,60% 862.55 points...


----------



## Hagen (26 Nov 2008)

pues para mi que el dow cerrara en negativo, estando como esta el mercado y ante varios dias sin bolsa dejaría cerrada las posiciones. No sea que a la vuelta me encontrase con un pufo del -10%


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Nov 2008)

haga lo que haga... este mes ha sido el de los profit warnings.... basf, axa, best buy, vodafone, wal mart, swiss life, natixis

ah, e intel, ordina, tiffanys, l´oreal


----------



## Hagen (26 Nov 2008)

Esto esta mu parado, hoy tonuel debe estar eligiendo el pavo para el thanksgiving day......

....y cantando, he comido pavo, he comido pavo, todos los alcistas me chupan el "$5%$"

jejeje


----------



## Misterio (26 Nov 2008)

Bank of America -4%, ha habido momentos de la sesión mucho peores.. raro no?.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Nov 2008)

me dejaba algunas :

toyota, gkn, pixel, sopas campbell, autodesk, qantas, nokia, munich re, tyco, bt, bmw, nissan, general electric, cisco, lafarge.....


lo que me lleva a pensar, quien mas aparte de gamesa lo ha dicho aqui? o despues de ver el ostion de gamesa... se lo piensan?


----------



## chameleon (26 Nov 2008)

ya estamos claramente en positivo ...

¿habeis pensado que cuando acabe esta volatilidad nos vamos a aburrir mucho? 

igual acaba antes de lo que pensamos


----------



## Hagen (26 Nov 2008)

Creo que todavia hay mucho que salir del armario. Tampoco hemos visto lo peor, recordar que el día 2 tenemos a la GM pidiendo pasta...

esto es un paron.....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Esto esta mu parado, hoy tonuel debe estar eligiendo el pavo para el thanksgiving day......
> 
> ....y cantando, he comido pavo, he comido pavo, todos los alcistas me chupan el "$5%$"
> 
> jejeje



Tonuel está en la nevera. Orden directa del presi. :o

*DOW +1,55%
NASDAQ +3,17%
S&P500 +2,19%
*
Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel está en la nevera. Orden directa del presi. :o



¿que ha certificado para que le baneen?


----------



## Hagen (26 Nov 2008)

Mulder, el Eurostock esta claramente en positivo.............como va de volumen??


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Mulder, el Eurostock esta claramente en positivo.............como va de volumen??



Hoy ha sido bastante bajo y a estas horas bajísimo, no me parece muy fiable esta subida.


----------



## Misterio (26 Nov 2008)

4 días de subida y ya plantados en el 885 de nuevo, mañana no hay americanos veremos si el Ibex pasa el 8800.


----------



## Pequeño Nelson (26 Nov 2008)

Para que no decaiga recogeré el guante dejado por tonuel..., no nos vamos a dejar el ibex sin certificar...xD 


ACCIONA -5,45%






Saludos


----------



## un marronazo (26 Nov 2008)

Pequeño Nelson dijo:


> Para que no decaiga recogeré el guante dejado por tonuel..., no nos vamos a dejar el ibex sin certificar...xD
> 
> 
> ACCIONA -5,45%
> ...



se te echaba de menos bienvenido


----------



## chameleon (26 Nov 2008)

Dow	8,726.61	+247.14	*+2.91%*
Nasdaq	1,532.10	+67.37	*+4.60%*
S&P 500	887.68	+30.29	*+3.53%*

El próximo día el S&P pasa los 900 puntos, igual llega a 920 ó 930 y todo, y otra vez pabajo... 

buenas noches!


----------



## Kujire (26 Nov 2008)

*Os deseo un Feliz Día de Acción de Gracias a tod@s*

Estoy dentro con unas stocks surfeando...  y mañana holiday! Hoy ha habido poco volumen, aunque se van acercando a la media de los últimos 3 meses. 

Bueno, lo prometido es deuda así que os va una receta muy sencilla, que está hecha con productos de temporada, y es muy económico acorde con las circusntancias. (Por cierto, Acción de Gracias es una fiesta tradicional Española en América, por aquel entonces hace 5-400 años fueron los primeros en realizar esta celebración, dado que era un milagro llegar sanos y salvos a aquellas tierras, el día es lo que ha cambiado, si por los españoles fuera sería el 15 de Agosto o así)



> *NATILLAS DE CALABAZA*
> 
> Este postre es delicioso, facil de preparar y es reducido en calorias(así que no hay excusa). Ademas puedes prepararlo sin hornear y guardarlo en congelador por un mes. (a que mola?)
> 
> ...



Que bueno tener por aki al chiquitín "Pequeño Nelson" ya te echábamos de menos


----------



## Ajoporro (26 Nov 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Estoy dentro con unas stocks surfeando...  y mañana holiday! Hoy ha habido poco volumen, aunque se van acercando a la media de los últimos 3 meses.
> 
> Bueno, lo prometido es deuda así que os va una receta muy sencilla, que está hecha con productos de temporada, y es muy económico acorde con las circusntancias. (Por cierto, Acción de Gracias es una fiesta tradicional Española en América, por aquel entonces hace 5-400 años fueron los primeros en realizar esta celebración, dado que era un milagro llegar sanos y salvos a aquellas tierras, el día es lo que ha cambiado, si por los españoles fuera sería el 15 de Agosto o así)
> 
> ...



No me gusta la calabaza, prefiero los almendraos, los suspiros y los mazapanes de Moratalla, tó regao con mistela. Ni de coña me como yo el potingue ése de calabazate. Será el zansguivin dei ese y lo que quieras, pero los americanos siempre han pecao de garrulos a la hora de comer.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Nov 2008)

Llega tarde pero llega... el post de los bancos europeos... 

*HBOS -6,70%
ING -5,87%
BARCLAYS -4,19%
CREDIT AGRICOLE -2,94%
BBVA -2,85%
KBC -2,77%
POPULAR -2,73%
BNP PARIBAS -0,37%
SANTANDER +2,05%
UBS +2,71%
FORTIS +4,56%

*Es una lástima que nos esté tonuel por aquí para certificarlas, pero bueno, estando el pequeño nelson a lo mejor las certifica él... 

Saludos tonu.. digo pequeño nelson...


----------



## creative (26 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Dow	8,726.61	+247.14	*+2.91%*
> Nasdaq	1,532.10	+67.37	*+4.60%*
> S&P 500	887.68	+30.29	*+3.53%*
> 
> ...



toca la gran famosa frase que tocar pillar beneficio, para asi escusar la bajadita de un 4 o 5 %


----------



## técnica de hacienda (26 Nov 2008)

Tonuel!Como se entere el Presi que te has hecho un multinick te banea pa los restos


----------



## Kujire (27 Nov 2008)

Ajoporro dijo:


> No me gusta la calabaza, prefiero los almendraos, los suspiros y los mazapanes de Moratalla, tó regao con mistela. Ni de coña me como yo el potingue ése de calabazate.



Pues que te aproveche. De todas formas no te estoy invitando a calabaza. Es una receta para que cocines y compartas con otras personas, para ello exige algo de esfuerzo.



> Será el *zansguivin dei* ese y lo que quieras, pero los americanos *siempre han pecao de garrulos a la hora de comer*.



: Wow!


----------



## Kujire (27 Nov 2008)

técnica de hacienda dijo:


> Tonuel!Como se entere el Presi que te has hecho un multinick te banea pa los restos


----------



## Skizored (27 Nov 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Pues que te aproveche. De todas formas no te estoy invitando a calabaza. Es una receta para que cocines y compartas con otras personas, para ello exige algo de esfuerzo.
> 
> 
> 
> : Wow!



A mi Paco me lo dejas tranquilo vale.


----------



## Mulder (27 Nov 2008)

A los buenos días!

Hoy hemos abierto a la baja, y aunque estemos algo laterales, todo parece indicar que nos iremos a 'saludar' al gap de apertura que se encuentra en el 2385 del Stoxx, estamos ahora en el 2414.

Hoy les voy a dejar aquí una de las mejores interpretaciones de un leoncio que he visto nunca, lo hace tan bien este señor que le copiaron el físico para otro leoncio que aparece en una famosa serie de dibujos animados.

Parece fragil y afable, pero fíjense como realmente es despiadado y malintencionado. Aunque esté en inglés les digo que vale la pena verlo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LYrnqQC60o

PD: Aun no se como se hace para incrustar vídeos en los comentarios.


----------



## Hagen (27 Nov 2008)

Pequeño Nelson dijo:


> Para que no decaiga recogeré el guante dejado por tonuel..., no nos vamos a dejar el ibex sin certificar...xD
> 
> 
> ACCIONA -5,45%
> ...



Bienvenido pequeño Nelson al Certificationsgivins day!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Locke (27 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Hoy hemos abierto a la baja, y aunque estemos algo laterales, todo parece indicar que nos iremos a 'saludar' al gap de apertura que se encuentra en el 2385 del Stoxx, estamos ahora en el 2414.
> 
> ...




Debes copiar el código que sale en "insertar", justo debajo de los detalles del vídeo. Ese que empieza con "object width". Y pegándolo tal cual sale el vídeo incrustado.


Saludos!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Nov 2008)

Buenos días a todos. Mulder el video se pega cogiendo lo que hay debajo de "insertar" a la derecha del video del youtube, comienza por object width...
y pegándolo directamente... tal que así...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8LYrnqQC60o&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8LYrnqQC60o&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Saludos...

Edito para poner los futuros a 14 minutos de la apertura:
IBEX 8667 +38 
DOW 8614 -103
Por cierto, por qué este decalaje de +o- 10 puntos?


----------



## Mulder (27 Nov 2008)

Gracias a todos por el 'tutorial'


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Nov 2008)

Atención al dato, complementando la tabla de pobracara...

*Se ha completado el mayor rebote al alza del S&P 500 al cierre de ayer en 4 días desde nada menos que 1933, ahí es nada.* :

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Nov 2008)

Azkunaveteya..

*IBEX35 8784 +1,50% MAX 8800,8 MIN 8727
*
Saludos...

PD: Al menos a la primera ha resistido la resistencia...


----------



## Vercingetorix (27 Nov 2008)

Por ahí anda el Ibex tranquilito, no creo q haya grandes cambios en la cotizacion en los proximos tiempos (salvo debacle o milagro).

Yo creo q lo peor (q es el panico) ya ha pasado. Tuvimos unas semanas en las q cada dia caian 2 o 3 bancos y aseguradoras como moscas, y los gobiernos tenian q a cudir todos los dias a rescatar a alguien... Ahora ya llevamos tiempo sin esos sobresaltos, y eso hace que el panico se vaya diluyendo, parece q las cosas se estabilizan y la calma vuelve a los mercados.

Ahora los inversores ya no tienen el miedo en el cuerpo como aquellos dias, pero son reservones (como es logico), y por tanto esto no se moevera mucho


----------



## dillei (27 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> y los gobiernos tenian q a cudir todos los dias a rescatar a alguien... Ahora ya llevamos tiempo sin esos sobresaltos,



No, sólo rescataron a City Group antes de ayer y a GM más o menos

Si te parece poco


----------



## Pabajista (27 Nov 2008)

En el Ibex el volumen fuerte lo tiene el SAN y apenas sube... hoy es su ultimo día de ampliación y no se ha caido todavia hasta los 4,5€:


----------



## Vercingetorix (27 Nov 2008)

dillei dijo:


> No, sólo rescataron a City Group antes de ayer y a GM más o menos
> 
> Si te parece poco



Rescataron City Group de aquella manera. Y de GM nada de nada

No me lo compares con aquellos dias en los q todos los dias caian 2 entidades, y se veia a los trabajadores de LB salir con sus cajas de carton, y la presidenta de Alemania hasta daba una rueda de prensa un domingo para anunciar el rescate del mayor banco del pais, etc, etc...

Esas cosas calan mucho en la confianza del inversor. Ahora el tema está mas calmadito


----------



## Scaramouche_II (27 Nov 2008)

la bolsa de bombai a que hora abre?

grassias


----------



## Pabajista (27 Nov 2008)

Como se confirme lo de Habitat veremos a donde va la confianza...


----------



## ronald29780 (27 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Por ahí anda el Ibex tranquilito, no creo q haya grandes cambios en la cotizacion en los proximos tiempos (salvo debacle o milagro).
> 
> Yo creo q lo peor (q es el panico) ya ha pasado. Tuvimos unas semanas en las q cada dia caian 2 o 3 bancos y aseguradoras como moscas, y los gobiernos tenian q a cudir todos los dias a rescatar a alguien... Ahora ya llevamos tiempo sin esos sobresaltos, y eso hace que el panico se vaya diluyendo, parece q las cosas se estabilizan y la calma vuelve a los mercados.
> 
> Ahora los inversores ya no tienen el miedo en el cuerpo como aquellos dias, pero son reservones (como es logico), y por tanto esto no se moevera mucho



¿Que tipo de noticias vamos a ver en las proximas semanas?

El único dato positifo en los últimos tiempos ha sido la inflacion bajando algo.

Y al momento han bajado precios manufactureros, pedidos decrecientes, OPA´s fracasados o fracasandose y demás signos de una deflacion a la vuelta de la esquina.

No creo que haya ser adivino, para prever más bajadas...


----------



## Scaramouche_II (27 Nov 2008)

que digo que la bolsa de bombay (o bomb - ay) a q hora abre?


----------



## Vercingetorix (27 Nov 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¿Que tipo de noticias vamos a ver en las proximas semanas?
> 
> El único dato positifo en los últimos tiempos ha sido la inflacion bajando algo.




Y el euribor, y el petroleo, y el euro (q favorece las exportaciones), y los tipos de interes, etc....

Y las proximas semanas veremos la actuacion conjunta de la UE y un posible recorte de tipos de interes del BCE


----------



## ronald29780 (27 Nov 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Y el euribor, y el petroleo, y el euro (q favorece las exportaciones), y los tipos de interes, etc....
> 
> Y las proximas semanas veremos la actuacion conjunta de la UE y un posible recorte de tipos de interes del BCE



La deflacion no disaparece del radar, porque tu lo recortas de mi post...


----------



## Dazis (27 Nov 2008)

Pues a mi lo de habitat me parece normal, necesitan vender, pues a subastar, que todas las empresas que tengan inmuebles tienen problemas, ya lo sabemos.... tonto quien subaste el último.


----------



## hechopolvo (27 Nov 2008)

como es que el SAN va pa'rriba que se las pela? supuestamente, con la ampliación deberia bajar, no?
Por cierto, cuando empiezan a cotizar las nuevas acciones?


----------



## donpepito (27 Nov 2008)

Ejemmm.... donde has estado en los últimos días, Santander ha sido duramente castigado, ahora parece que está viendo la luz.


----------



## Kaprak63 (27 Nov 2008)

hechopolvo dijo:


> como es que el SAN va pa'rriba que se las pela? supuestamente, con la ampliación deberia bajar, no?
> Por cierto, cuando empiezan a cotizar las nuevas acciones?



Pues porque es el banco más hijo de puta del mundo. Los derechos se los vendieron ayer a montones de pardillos que eran accionistas del banco y que tienen las cuentas de valores en el propio banco.

A un familiar mío le han vendido los derechos ayer, en el mínimo de la sesión, ¡qué casualidad! y encima llamo esta mañana para informarme de la venta, porque este familiar no se había enterado bien de la explicación y el perro faldero de turno, me dice que la ampliación acababa ayer y que los derechos ya no se podían vender.

¿Cómo que no se pueden vender? Sí, insistía, es que la ampliación de capital terminó ayer. Oiga, pues debe ser para los clientes del banco porque ahora mismo estoy en una terminal de ordenador desde mi trabajo y estoy viendo que los derechos se cotizan en el entorno de 0,42 euros.

Ese es el grado de información de los propios empleados. Son perritos amaestrados para llevar a cabo las consignas del banco, aunque sea robar a sus clientes.

Lo peor no es eso, lo peor ha sido que después de pelear con él y de decirle que era imposible que supiera a que precio se habían vendido me ha soltado un apunte contable con la venta. Calculo que los muy cabrones los vendieron en el entorno de 0,25 euros, unos de los mínimos de la sesión de ayer.

Siempre ha funcionado así ¡Ah!, y eso no es todo. Lo han vendido en dos paquetes porque se compraron las acciones en dos días distintos ¿Y por qué? Pues ya se lo pueden imaginar, para cobrar dos comisiones, de a 0,35%, cuando un broker independiente de mala muerte suele tener las mismas comisiones a 0,15%.

Resumiendo, está subiendo porque los derechos se vendían ayer a mantas de papeles y porque el señor Botín, imagino que aprovechando la bajada de la cotización y la favorable coyuntura de subida generalizada de bolsas, estará dándole unas cuantas collejas a los cuidadores para que la ampliación no sea el escándalo que ya es. Igual el muy fenicio ha dado orden de hacer algo más de autocartera.

Menuda panda de malnacidos hijos de la grandísmima puta.

Estoy que echo humo. No por la mierda que le han timado a esta persona, sino porque es la 5 o 6ª que le han hecho.


----------



## Pequeño Nelson (27 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Llega tarde pero llega... el post de los bancos europeos...
> 
> HBOS -6,70%
> ING -5,87%
> ...




Que no se queda nada sin sellar...xD 






Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Nov 2008)

retomo lo de ayer:

este mes ha sido el de los profit warnings.... basf, axa, best buy, vodafone, wal mart, swiss life, natixis, intel, ordina, tiffanys, l´oreal, toyota, gkn, pixel, sopas campbell, autodesk, qantas, nokia, munich re, tyco, bt, bmw, nissan, general electric, cisco, lafarge.....
y cientos mas que no tienen "marca" asi

lo que me lleva a pensar, quien mas aparte de gamesa lo ha dicho aqui? o despues de ver el ostion de gamesa... se lo piensan?


----------



## hechopolvo (27 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Ejemmm.... donde has estado en los últimos días, Santander ha sido duramente castigado, ahora parece que está viendo la luz.



He estado off-line! 

Soy de los pocos que levanta el pais!


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Nov 2008)

que poco dura tonuel


----------



## jababe (27 Nov 2008)

*(Atención: pequeño off-topic)*

Me llama la atención esta noticia de Invertia:



> *Los valores de la Bolsa podrán contratarse con cuatro decimales desde 2009*
> 
> Bolsas y Mercados Españoles (BME) ampliará en los próximos meses las opciones de contratación en el Sistema de Interconexión Bursátil Español (SIBE) e incorporará la posibilidad de comprar y vender a precios hasta con cuatro decimales a partir del segundo trimestre de 2009, informó hoy el holding.
> 
> ...



Siendo un poco malicioso, se me ocurre que esta mejora en el sistema se implementará para poder medir de forma precisa el valor de las acciones que no valen prácticamente nada.

Ejemplo: variaciones de apenas un céntimo en las acciones de Colonial pueden suponer un 2% (de 0,50 a 0,51€). Si tenemos 4 decimales hay 100 valores intermedios para "amortiguar" estas subidas o bajadas.

Me da a mí que en el futuro próximo vamos a ver muchos más títulos con precios cercanos a estos valores...


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Nov 2008)

jababe dijo:


> .....e incorporará la posibilidad de comprar y vender a precios hasta con cuatro decimales a partir del segundo trimestre de 2009....



Lochafinismo bursatil


----------



## jababe (27 Nov 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lochafinismo bursatil



Justo a eso me refería!!

Qué capacidad de síntesis para resumir en un concepto toda la noticia!!


----------



## donpepito (27 Nov 2008)

De nuevo el Santander +7,20%


----------



## Columpio_Asesino (27 Nov 2008)

Lo de los cuatro decimales parece cachondeo :


----------



## Mulder (27 Nov 2008)

Lo de los cuatro decimales también es una herramienta perfecta para que los leoncios manipulen los precios a placer.

Por cierto, vaya día más aburrido tenemos hoy, lateral alcista, pero apenas se mueven las cotizaciones, creo que hoy y mañana van a ser días de bolsa para tomarselos de fiesta.

Me dedicaré a revisar estrategias.


----------



## SNB4President (27 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Me dedicaré a revisar estrategias.



Y a terminar las obras de Gann, espero.


----------



## Mulder (27 Nov 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Y a terminar las obras de Gann, espero.



Todos los días me leo un trozo (lo leo en mi movil), están en inglés y no tengo problemas con el pero reconozco que me cuesta avanzar algo más que si leyera en castellano.

Sigo pensando que es una obra muy recomendable para hoy día también, en esa época también hubo crisis bastante fuertes (y eso que el libro que leo ahora se escribió antes de 1929). El autor te transmite su forma de pensar y de ver el mercado desde el punto de vista estrictamente oferta-demanda y acumulación-distribución, los mejores sitios donde entrar o ponerse largo y los mejores sitios para salir o ponerse corto. Sin fibonaccis ni indicadores técnicos porque tampoco se conocían en aquella época.

El autor remarca que tener la máxima información sobre un valor es primordial, pero es un analista técnico y para el la máxima información consiste en tener un gráfico de un valor por el mayor número de años posible junto con su volumen, el volumen es muy importante para detectar las zonas de acumulación y distribución.

También es importante seguir a los lideres de cada sector (los que más suben) para entrar largos y a los advenedizos (los que menos suben) para entrar cortos.

En fin, es dificil condensarlo todo en un pequeño comentario.


----------



## ako (27 Nov 2008)

Bueno Por fin sali del SAN en poco más de una semana y con un capital lonchafinista he sacado 180 euros de beneficio con el que pagare internet durante los 9 meses siguientes.  
Gracias a todos, la teoria de la opinión contraria ha funcionado a la perfección. avisadme cuando esteis cortos otra vez


----------



## Pabajista (27 Nov 2008)

Pasa, pero despacito, que con los alfileres que tenemos hoy igual te pinchas...


----------



## Bayne (27 Nov 2008)

Vaya subidón de Santander en apenas 3 días...


----------



## Pabajista (27 Nov 2008)

Bayne dijo:


> Vaya subidón de Santander en apenas 3 días...



Si, pero... que pasa si lo miramos 3 meses atrás?


----------



## threpwood (27 Nov 2008)

es verdad que casi todos los años a finales hay un rally y que el de este año puede ser bastante fuerte para luego, en enero, pegar la madre de todos los bajones?


----------



## SNB4President (27 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Todos los días me leo un trozo (lo leo en mi movil), están en inglés y no tengo problemas con el pero reconozco que me cuesta avanzar algo más que si leyera en castellano.
> 
> Sigo pensando que es una obra muy recomendable para hoy día también, en esa época también hubo crisis bastante fuertes (y eso que el libro que leo ahora se escribió antes de 1929). El autor te transmite su forma de pensar y de ver el mercado desde el punto de vista estrictamente oferta-demanda y acumulación-distribución, los mejores sitios donde entrar o ponerse largo y los mejores sitios para salir o ponerse corto. Sin fibonaccis ni indicadores técnicos porque tampoco se conocían en aquella época.
> 
> ...



Pues parece que lo has logrado, al menos para un casi-analfabeto bursátil como yo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Nov 2008)

threpwood dijo:


> es verdad que casi todos los años a finales hay un rally y que el de este año puede ser bastante fuerte para luego, en enero, pegar la madre de todos los bajones?



Es una posibilidad... pero unos post más arriba, he puesto un comentario de Cárpatos en el que dice que no se veía cuatro días tan alcistas seguidos en Wall Street desde el año 1933... 

Vamos que gran parte de la senda alcista ya se ha dado.

Te pego otro comentario de Cárpatos sobre el tema...

"...Ayer se pasaron niveles que supusieron cierres masivos de los que aún andaban cortos.

Largos fuertes aún no han entrado ya que no se ha roto la resistencia 885 con claridad, pero sí parece que muchos van acumulando despacio o están preparados para entrar largos, pues *la mayoría especulan con que el rebote podría seguir*.

Si esa resistencia cae, pocos dudan que nos vamos a algún punto en la zona de 910 a 920, y hay bastantes que no descartan que se pueda llegar al entorno de 940.

*Hay muchos más hedge que apuestan por el hecho de que sigue el rebote que los que creen que no sigue.
*
También hay bastante que opinan que mañana a lo mejor es un día medio flojo, pero cada vez hay más partidarios de que el lunes podría ser una jornada alcista. Se rumorea que muchos van a tomar posiciones el viernes por si suena la flauta alcista el lunes.

Zona de soportes clara en el entorno de 860 a 865 para la mayoría.

También hay quien piensa que tras la subida inicial en el rebote el resto de la semana que viene, sea lateral o confusa hasta el dato de paro semana."

"...*Muy pocos, pero muy pocos, hedge, e inversores institucionales creen de verdad la teoría de que se haya tocado suelo. La inmensa mayoría creen que tarde o temprano, quizá sobre febrero del año que viene visitemos los mínimos de nuevo, si no antes.*"

Espero que te haya servido de ayuda...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Nov 2008)

FINAL DE SESIÓN:
*
IBEX35 +2,26% 8849,3
CAC40 +2,54% 3250,39
FTSE 100 +2,11% 4240,46
DAX +2,30% 4665,27*

Luego los bancos europeos...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Nov 2008)

Vaya subidón hoy en la banca "europeda"...

*FORTIS +17,45%
KBC +14,8%
DBANK +12,38%
ING +11,44%
SGENERALE +8,53%
BNP PARIBAS +7,43%
SANTANDER +6,2%
BARCLAYS +4,31%
UBS +4,05%
RBS +3,77%
CAGRICOLE +3,15%
BBVA +2,93%
HBOS +2,76%
*

Me da a mi que hoy ni tonuel ni el pequeño Nelson van a certificar nada... 

Por cierto, los festivos para el año 2009:
1 de Enero, 10 de Abril, 13 de Abril, 1 de Mayo, 24 de Diciembre, 25 de Diciembre y 31 de Diciembre.
Ni puente de la constitución ni Reyes Magos… ;-)

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Nov 2008)

Los del SAN han triunfado, 

Pero para el enero cata-crock asegurado, oiga.


----------



## donpepito (27 Nov 2008)

Este mes los bancos se van a recuperar, ya lo estamos observando en esta semana.

Santander llegará a 9,00€ antes de final de año.


----------



## chameleon (27 Nov 2008)

y además no van a dejar caer a GM, y bush ha dicho que no va a caer ningún otro banco.
los USA desde luego van pahrriba. en europa nos quedan algunas sorpresas. USA tirará para arriba a Europa hasta navidad, y cuando nos demos cuenta de que no podemos seguir el ritmo nos caeremos mientras ellos se mantienen.

y luego está ejpain, que tiene que caer más que europa 
voto rally alcista hasta fin de año


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> y además no van a dejar caer a GM, y bush ha dicho que no va a caer ningún otro banco.
> los USA desde luego van pahrriba. en europa nos quedan algunas sorpresas. USA tirará para arriba a Europa hasta navidad, y cuando nos demos cuenta de que no podemos seguir el ritmo nos caeremos mientras ellos se mantienen.
> 
> y luego está ejpain, que tiene que caer más que europa
> voto rally alcista hasta fin de año



Eso suena muy bien. A maquillar hasta fin de año y luego empezaremos a atragantarnos los mantecados

Yo aun mantengo mi predicción
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...7-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-920.html#post1198412


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Nov 2008)

*Tiresias Capital declara una 'posición corta' del 0,30% en el Santander *

El inversor Vaseem Ramzan ha declarado mediante la sociedad Tiresias Capital una 'posición corta' del 0,30% en el Banco Santander, a través de un total de 23,7 millones de acciones, según informó hoy la firma a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

El organismo supervisor de los mercados exige la publicación de las 'posiciones cortas' sobre acciones o cuotas participativas de una veintena de entidades españolas cuando se supere el 0,25% del capital social admitido a negociación.

Los valores a los que afecta esta medida son Santander, BBVA, Banco Popular, Banesto, Bankinter, Banco Sabadell, Banco de Andalucía, Banco de Castilla, Banco de Crédito Balear, Banco de Galicia, Banco Guipuzcoano, Banco Pastor, Banco de Valencia, Banco de Vasconia, Caja de Ahorros del Mediterráneo (CAM), Mapfre, BME, Renta 4, Grupo Catalana Occidente e Inverfiatc.

Tiresias Capital declara una 'posición corta' del 0,30% en el Santander - 27/11/08 - elEconomista.es

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> y además no van a dejar caer a GM, y bush ha dicho que no va a caer ningún otro banco.
> los USA desde luego van pahrriba. en europa nos quedan algunas sorpresas. USA tirará para arriba a Europa hasta navidad, y cuando nos demos cuenta de que no podemos seguir el ritmo nos caeremos mientras ellos se mantienen.
> 
> y luego está ejpain, que tiene que caer más que europa
> *voto rally alcista hasta fin de año*



*Compra en Acción de Gracias y vende en Navidad o el rally bursátil del 18%
*
En un momento como el actual, en el que el análisis fundamental queda completamente relegado por la dimensión de los acontecimientos y la irracionalidad de los comportamientos, son muchos los ojos que se vuelven al análisis técnico como único vehículo capaz de predecir el devenir de los mercados en el futuro inmediato. De este modo, el “chartismo” (permítanme una equivalencia que no es real) pasaría de ser un complemento más del proceso de decisión -en ocasiones, y sobre todo a través de los instrumentos que combinan precios con volúmenes, incluso imprescindible a efectos de ajustar el timing o momentum de la inversión-, a convertirse en el elemento decisorio esencial, por encima de cualquier otro considerando. Tiene su sentido, toda vez que la valoración fundamental persigue traer al presente un futuro, a día de hoy, demasiado incierto, mientras que los gráficos se forman a partir de actuaciones pasadas de los factores objeto de estudio y, por tanto, no están sesgados tanto por la incertidumbre de lo que está por venir, cuanto por la interpretación, o imaginación, que sus defensores hacen o emplean en los mismos.

Es voluntad de este Valor Añadido tratar de ser fiel al paraguas que lo define. Por eso este jueves, los puristas me perdonen, voy a recoger una pieza que me ha parecido extraordinariamente interesante. Es de los analistas técnicos de Citigroup y recoge un abanico de referencias históricas que son dignas de contemplarse toda vez que la correlación con el comportamiento actual de las bolsas es positiva y prácticamente de 1, es decir: completa. Ustedes me habrán oído decir hasta la saciedad que esta crisis no admite comparativa con ninguna otra precedente por su dimensión vertical (economía financiera vs. real) y horizontal (importancia efectiva y no nominal de los actores implicados). Cierto. Pero que uno tenga sus ideas no quiere decir que no esté abierto a las de los demás. Es la esencia de la construcción del bien común.

De ahí que les traiga éste, a mi juicio, informe revelador. Quédense con las siete primeras páginas. ¿Conclusión? Parecida a la que llega Yosi Truzman en su Información Privilegiada de hoy cuyo link les adjunto (un resumen semanal que no deberían dejar de leer, por cierto): puede que hayamos vistos los mínimos de las bolsas, de momento, y por una buena temporada, salvo cataclismo impredecible. ¿Mi opinión? Ya la conocen: estamos ante un mercado de traders. Para el inversor fundamental, como recordaba ayer este McCoy que les acompaña diariamente al hablar del impacto de la depreciación del fondo de comercio sobre las cuentas de las cotizadas, no existe ahora mismo catalizador real alguno que provoque que la tendencia bajista actual se invierta. Tendremos que esperar, al menos, un par de trimestres hasta que el panorama se aclare. Seguimos, como dice el informe, en la fase de return OF capital como prioridad frente al return ON capital. Ya habrá tiempo para lo segundo. En cualquier caso: ustedes mismos.

Voy con el resumen del documento que es del 20 de noviembre, esto es: de hace una semana, día precedente al inicio del rally actual, si bien les adjunto actualización de ayer mismo. Ya saben lo que dicen los Anuarios Bursátiles estadounidenses: compra en Acción de Gracias y vende en Navidad. ¿Ocurrirá este año lo mismo? Quien sabe. Hasta Barton Biggs, que anuncia en Financial Times "la madre de todos los rallies en mercado bajista" concluye, en su último párrafo, el más olvidado, que prefiere esperar y ver cómo reacciona la bolsa a las previsibles malas noticias. Un argumento que, según se aproxima el final de la semana, va ganando consistencia y peso específico. Resistiré. Por cierto, lleguen hasta el final que la recomendación gastronómica de hoy es escandalosa. Palabrita del Niño Jesús.

1. Dow Jones agosto/noviembre de 2008 contra agosto/noviembre de 1987. El movimiento es clavado, idéntico, gemelar. Ventas masivas, volatilidad disparada, miedo. Pues bien, hace 21 años el índice tocó suelo el 20 de octubre y tardó 45 días en iniciar un despegue que le hizo recuperar un 18% en un mes para luego estabilizarse. Teniendo en cuenta que el mínimo de este ciclo fue el diez de octubre, el día 21 se cumplieron 42 días. Ya saben lo que ha ocurrido desde entonces en Estados Unidos. Para que el rebote sea consistente se requiere una caída del nivel de incertidumbre del mercado, medido en términos de VIX, por debajo del 60%, si nos atenemos a lo que aconteciera en 1987.

2. Dow Jones 1929-1932 contra Nasdaq 2000-2002. En ambos casos se repite el patrón de comportamiento. Los índices caen por encima del 80% en algo más de 30 meses. Marzo de 1932 y octubre de 2002 señalan respectivamente el cambio de tendencia, suelo del mercado. Suben durante un periodo cercano a los 55 meses para, posteriormente, iniciar una caída que se prolonga durante 55 semanas en las que pierden el 50% de su valor. La semana pasada era… la 55 del Nasdaq. Bingo. Si se repitiera el patrón del 38, nos esperarían ocho meses de subidas (con un 63%!!! de recorrido), una caída posterior cercana al 40% desde finales de 2008 a mediados de 2009 y un deslizamiento suave hasta nuevos mínimos que veríamos en 2012.

3. Comparativa entre hoy y 1916/1917. Caída interanual del 40% seguida por una recuperación del 35% en los diez meses siguientes (a mi juicio no válida por la dimensión y transparencia de las bolsas en una y otra época).

¿Qué ocurriría si el mercado no logra rebotar desde los niveles del 20 de noviembre? Entonces prepárense. El gráfico reconstruido por los analistas del Citi de los últimos 80 años del S&P 500 mostraría que el indicador ha formado una estructura de doble techo que, en caso de romper a la baja el 768, nivel señalado igualmente por Truzman en su artículo, llevaría al selectivo hasta los 385 puntos con un potencial de caída adicional del 50%. Casi nada. ¿Cosas de brujería? Como tantas otras. Si yo les contara el balance de alguna cotizada, sólo acabarían confiando en los charts. En fin Serafín, este sábado más y seguro que mejor.

Compra en Acción de Gracias y vende en Navidad o el rally bursátil del 18% - cotizalia.com

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (27 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Citi de los últimos 80 años del S&P 500 mostraría que el indicador ha formado una estructura de doble techo que, en caso de romper a la baja el 768, nivel señalado igualmente por Truzman en su artículo, llevaría al selectivo hasta los *385 puntos* con un potencial de caída adicional del 50%.



 jajaja el madmax...
ya había leído ese artículo esta mañana, esto no es el '29
eso son historias para no dormir, cuentos chinos para asustar a los niños
sin ir más lejos, carpatos el jueves pasado auguraba poco menos que el apocalipsis, y hoy ya está hablando de rebote consolidado, analistos...

puede que volvamos a bajar, y si rompemos el 768 (que será por pánico) habrá que entrar porque el rebote va a ser de espanto. la gente acojonada y las bolsas con rebotes del 10%, 15% y hasta el 20%. ahora estoy dentro ganando un poquillo y no me voy a salir de momento, en los grandes del ibex que no son bancos. si un día amanece con un -10% asi es la vida... 

no voy a convencer a nadie, pero habiendo caído un 60% hay más posibilidades de acertar que de perder, sobre todo entrando en esos momentos de pánico irracional.


----------



## ako (28 Nov 2008)

ostia¡¡¡ ya empiezan a aparecer yalodeciayo, porqueyolovalgo y alcistas me temo que el rally va a ser corto


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Nov 2008)

chamaleon... has visto la lista de profit warnings? pues porque luego vienen las quiebras...

y tienes bancos de ejemplo...

la bolsa va a los 6000, si alguien quiere ganar 20% arriesgandose a perder un 10%, alla el!

hemos intentado 3 veces seguidas alejarnos o romper bien los 8800 y no lo hemos conseguido, lo de hoy seria lo mas alto...

si mañana se superase tenemos margen hasta 10800... si, pero si no aguantamos....


----------



## Bayne (28 Nov 2008)

*Qué Pena*

Al final se va a acabar la gracia de este hilo, me enganché hace poco en realidad, como hace un par de meses, pero empieza a morir a la par que la volatilidad y el pánico decrecen...


----------



## Mulder (28 Nov 2008)

A los buenos días!

Parece que hoy nos estamos poniendo muy verdes, de momento. No parece que sea un black friday ni muchísimo menos.

No estoy totalmente convencido de este rebote, creo aun podríamos llegar lejos hoy, pero no estoy tan seguro de que la cosa siga así.


----------



## chameleon (28 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> chamaleon... has visto la lista de profit warnings? pues porque luego vienen las quiebras...
> 
> y tienes bancos de ejemplo...
> 
> ...



los profit ya están descontados. estamos dando saltos de los 7800 a los 9700. no digo que no vaya a bajar otra vez, pero ahora estamos en la subida. además ya hemos roto los 8800 en otros saltos. las caídas cada vez son menos violentas... no sé, cada uno que vea lo que quiera, para la próxima semana toca salvar GM, lo que subirá más la bolsa, llegamos a los 9700 y a partir de ahí igual para abajo.

creo que habrá un tiempo de calma, quizás lleguemos poco a poco a esos 10700 ... el SAN se tranquiliza, compran repsol, etc. eso puede tirar la bolsa para arriba.

por cierto hoy también positivo, poquito a poquito...


----------



## wsleone (28 Nov 2008)

Habéis visto Grifols ? de salida sube el 10,76% y ni se menea, anda que si alguno ha pillado todo igual la caga bien no?

Edito: jeje, habrávisto que nadie seguía la jugada y ha preferido sacar justo la mitad de golpe, ha pasado del 10,76% al 5 y pico %, y ahora anda ahí deambulando. Esto no lo había visto nunca


----------



## Mulder (28 Nov 2008)

Ya ven que poco ha durado la cosa, nos empezamos a caer abruptamente, al final me parece que hoy tendremos que llamar a Tonuel o a su sustituto para que reparta certificados de defunción


----------



## Ghell (28 Nov 2008)

Hay alguna noticia importante para hoy? De lo contrario parece que se mantiene estable en alrededor del medio punto, mi intuición me dice que seguiremos esta tónica hasta ver como abre el DJ.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Nov 2008)

*Un 'hedge fund' especialista en ampliaciones se pone bajista en Banco Santander con 120 millones de euros*

Otra apuesta a la baja. Otro hedge fund con gestores londinenses que apuesta por una caída en la cotización del mayor banco español, el Santander, que acaba de cerrar su ampliación de capital por valor de 7.200 millones de euros. Tiresias Capital, un fondo con sede en las Islas Cayman, comunicó al cierre de la sesión del jueves que posee más del 0,3% del capital del banco que preside Emilio Botín, pero que a efectos de la circular de la CNMV de finales de septiembres se considera un short o posición bajista, que se beneficia con la caída en el valor del activo en el que invierte. La posición, valorada en 120 millones de euros, emerge tras superar el 0,3% del capital y tras cerrarse el periodo de ampliación de capital.
Detrás de esta firma de inversión se encuentran Steven Clark y Gavin Simpson, fundadores de Omni Partners, que gestiona el Tiresias Capital. Este diario intentó ponerse en contacto con los responsables del fondo, aunque al cierre de esta edición no obtuvo respuesta. Estos gestores son considerados en la industria como expertos en event driven, según fuentes del mercado. Esta modalidad consiste en invertir cotizadas que se encuentran inmersas en procesos corporativos o sobre las que recaen sospechas y especulaciones de que estos acontecimientos puedan producirse en el corto plazo.

"Nuestro objetivo consiste en obtener retornos absolutos empleando una técnica de acercamiento bottom-up (analisis de abajo a arriba: compañías individuales, sectores, países) event driven. Invertimos primero en acciones y derivados de las compañías que están en procesos corporativos importantes. Apuntamos hacia situaciones donde creemos que es posible predecir, con un buen grado de certidumbre, el resultado de estos acontecimientos", explica Clark en una carta de presentación del fondo. La jugada que cree marcada este hedge fund es la posibilidad de que los inversores arbitrajistas que compraron derechos en la ampliación de Santander pueden vender las acciones que les entreguen en la ampliación, según fuentes del mercado.

Clark, formado en el japonés Nomura Securities, y Simpson, que ha trabajado para la división de mercados del británico Natwest Markets y Bankers Trust, fundaron en 2004 esta boutique de inversiones que lanzó su primer hedge fund el año pasado, registrado por el supervisor británico FSA. También forman parte de esta pequeña firma Scott Usher, un banquero ex de Goldman Sachs, John Melmson, del First New York Securities Zhara Merali, ex del hedge fund Centaurus Capital, conocido en España por haber fichado en 2007 al ex presidente del Gobierno, José Mª Aznar, como asesor. La presencia del Tiresias es la segunda más importante de un hedge fund con apuesta bajista sobre el banco.

El espectacular 'timing' de Falcone y Merrill Lynch

La primera es otra. El gestor estrella Philip Falcone, de la firma Harbinger Capital, ostenta el 0,54% del capital en esa dirección, después de que la CNMV le obligó a que revelase sus posiciones el 24 de septiembre. Días más tarde, el 10 de octubre, este mismo fondo reforzó los derivados sobre los tres principales bancos españoles hasta sumar una inversión representativa de 580 millones de euros. Coincidencias o designios del destino, su apuesta puede haberle generado rentabilidades sustanciales.

Otros diez días más tarde, el 20 de octubre, el banco de inversión Merrill Lynch emitió un informe en el que auguraba que el banco cántabro debería ampliar capital en al menos 6.600 millones de euros. Sólo tres semanas después, el 10 de noviembre, el Banco Santander anunció por sorpresa una ampliación de capital de 7.200 millones de euros, un 25% de su valor en bolsa. En esta operación, en la que Merrill actúa curiosamente como director y asegurador, la acción del banco se ha desplomado en bolsa más del 25% desde que comenzó en el proceso de ampliar capital. Falcone acertó de pleno.

Un 'hedge fund' especialista en ampliaciones se pone bajista en Banco Santander con 120 millones de euros - Cotizalia.com

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Nov 2008)

ako dijo:


> ostia¡¡¡ ya empiezan a aparecer yalodeciayo, porqueyolovalgo y alcistas me temo que el rally va a ser corto



Supongo que lo dices en plan broma, porque este es de los mejores hilos de bolsa que hay por la red , cuando los "anal-istos" hablaban de 17miles aquí se hablaba de 9miles... Otra cosa es que la gente entra más a ver las bajadas que las subidadas, cada cual que haga lo que quiera, yo intento entrar siempre...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (28 Nov 2008)

Veremos las acciones del santander para abajo una vez comiencen a cotizar las nuevas, los HF son unos Hdp de mucho cuidado, aunque con solo 120Millones EUR poco peso veo....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Nov 2008)

Para mi a corto-medio plazo la cota importante es el 9100 más o menos...

Saludos...


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Nov 2008)

Por ahora la unica noticia relevante es que pequeño nelson aka tonuel ha sido baneado.

Nos hemos quedado sin agencia certificadora de nelsons.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (28 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Supongo que lo dices en plan broma, porque este es de los mejores hilos de bolsa que hay por la red , cuando los "anal-istos" hablaban de 17miles aquí se hablaba de 9miles... Otra cosa es que la gente entra más a ver las bajadas que las subidadas, cada cual que haga lo que quiera, yo intento entrar siempre...
> 
> Saludos...



pues no te pierdas mi nuevo pronostico 

Toca los 6850 en los tres primeros meses de año que viene


coge el canal bajista iniciado en octubre del año pasado y ya veras


Yo antes trabajaba con otro canal bajista menos acusado, que iba a tocar los 8800 los seis primeros meses del año que viene, pero ahora trabajo sobre el escenario pesimista porque este segundo canal bajista con el trabajaba fué perforado


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (28 Nov 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Veremos las acciones del santander para abajo una vez comiencen a cotizar las nuevas, los HF son unos Hdp de mucho cuidado, aunque con solo 120Millones EUR poco peso veo....



se han puesto a corto con derivados o han pedido acciones prestadas


en el segundo caso no es mucho


en el primero puede ser una salvajada


----------



## Skizored (28 Nov 2008)

Hoy me la jugaré, y no acostumbro a hacerlo, el Ibex le dice adios a los ocho miles antes de que acabe la semana que viene, posiblemente esta misma tarde tengamos un buen susto, pero de esto último no estoy muy seguro.

SALUD.


----------



## hechopolvo (28 Nov 2008)

Ayer sali del SAN ... con unos eurillos extras!!!  Intuyo que esto volverá a ir pa'bajo!


----------



## Kujire (28 Nov 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Por ahora la unica noticia relevante es que pequeño nelson aka tonuel ha sido baneado.
> 
> Nos hemos quedado sin agencia certificadora de nelsons.



Buenos Días,

Sospecho que alguien se ha ido de la lengua: ... 

Propongo elevar petición de indulto al mismísimo ente superior que todo lo ve.

Indulto a Pequeño Nelson!!

... con los niños hay que tener mano izquierda Presi!!!


----------



## Skizored (28 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Me lo anoto......y si se cumple tu predicción de la semana próxima veremos, porque me da que no se detendrá ahí.
> Saludos.




Ha sido mas una intuición que no un analisis. Las últimas subidas han sido provocadas ya que no tenían sustento alguno, las noticias eran todas negativas y la bolsa iba subiendo, es todo como una gran farsa, un gran embuste y como las mentiras tienen las patitas muy cortas pronto las alcanzaremos.


----------



## Vercingetorix (28 Nov 2008)

Skizored dijo:


> Hoy me la jugaré, y no acostumbro a hacerlo, el Ibex le dice adios a los ocho miles antes de que acabe la semana que viene, posiblemente esta misma tarde tengamos un buen susto, pero de esto último no estoy muy seguro.
> 
> SALUD.



Venga, me animo yo tambien a jugarmela

Yo creo q la semana que viene acabará, como minimo, en 8.400. Y creo q hay mas opciones de que acabe, incluso, como esta semana o por encima

A ver q pasa


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Nov 2008)

veis? cuarto intento de superar los 8800 y no puede aun...


----------



## pepeton (28 Nov 2008)

ibex 35, 8788,30 -61 -0,69%


----------



## ronald29780 (28 Nov 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Parece que hoy nos estamos poniendo muy verdes, de momento. No parece que sea un black friday ni muchísimo menos.
> 
> No estoy totalmente convencido de este rebote, creo aun podríamos llegar lejos hoy, pero no estoy tan seguro de que la cosa siga así.




No es para nada, pero me parece que hay una señal, indicando la pronto revaloracion de mis cortos sobre los sospechosos habituales...


----------



## Mulder (28 Nov 2008)

Vamos a darle alas al hilo.

Hoy bajamos a plomo y luego subimos como un cohete, es un día muy extraño con unos bandazos tremendos, típicos dias con falta de volumen, todo el mundo fuera del mercado y señales contradictorias.

Hoy el mercado lo mueven los pequeños leoncios y harán lo que les parezca.

Si quieren la semana que viene retomamos el análisis porque hoy puede suceder cualquier cosa y estar justificado.


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Nov 2008)

cierto, estamos en un punto de 15% arriba o 15% abajo


----------



## NosTrasladamus (28 Nov 2008)

Pa mi que Mulder es Cárpatos....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Nov 2008)

Vamos a subir el hilo que hoy está la bolsa de un tranquilo que aburre...

LUNES a las 16.00:

-ISM de manufacturas de noviembre.

Dato previo: 38,9. Previsión: 38,4.

Valoración: 5.

*Repercusión en bolsa: Una de las cifras que más volatilidad causa en los últimos tiempos y que se mira con más atención. Una lectura por debajo de 50 podría provocar un desplome en las bolsas, mientras una lectura por encima de lo esperado podría provocar alza de consideración ya que alejaría el peligro de recesión.*

A ver si es verdad y el lunes a las 16h nos movemos algo... :

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Nov 2008)

y el indice de volatilidad? descansa parece...


----------



## Mulder (28 Nov 2008)

NosTrasladamus dijo:


> Pa mi que Mulder es Cárpatos....



Ya me gustaría a mi aunque lo cierto es que he aprendido bastante de el, le he comprado varios libros y hasta me he emaileado con el un par de veces. Les puedo asegurar que es una persona sencilla, modesta y muy educada.


----------



## Mulder (28 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> y el indice de volatilidad? descansa parece...



Hoy el VIX ha subido.


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Nov 2008)

esta mañana estaba 8 puntos abajo!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Da la sensación en todos los mercados que tienen ganas de cerrar e irse de fin de semana sin sobresaltos.
> Parece que se duermen en un suave balanceo.
> Por cierto, creo que Wall Street cierra a las 7 hora española.
> Dejarán el ataque para la semana próxima. Puede ser la calma que precede a la tempestad.




o sea, que a las 18.30 nos conectamos a ver...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (28 Nov 2008)

Joder, esta semana he estado de aeropuerto en aeropuerto y no he tenido tiempo de "burbujear" ( acuñado por mi pareja, hay que joderse... ) pero veo que no ha habido mucho movimiento por aqui; seguramente los -5% certified de Tonuel están con telarañas ¿no?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Nov 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Joder, esta semana he estado de aeropuerto en aeropuerto y no he tenido tiempo de "burbujear" ( acuñado por mi pareja, hay que joderse... ) pero veo que no ha habido mucho movimiento por aqui; seguramente los -5% certified de Tonuel están con telarañas ¿no?



Más bien es Tonuel el que tiene telarañas pobre... que nos los han baneado  y a su "amigo" pequeño Nelson también... 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Nov 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> azkunaveteya;1259737]o sea, que a las 18.30 nos conectamos a ver...
> 
> ¿A quién le toca hoy quedarse de guardia?
> Esto no se puede dejar abandonado.
> ...



Ya me quedo yo... total estoy trabajando hasta las 07:00 de mañana... 

Saludos...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (28 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Más bien es Tonuel el que tiene telarañas pobre... que nos los han baneado  y a su "amigo" pequeño Nelson también...
> 
> Saludos...



:

No se puede ausentar uno...¿que ha hecho para que le baneen?:


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Nov 2008)

desde que tonuel no está, la bolsa no baja un 5%, ni apenas nadie... tonuel volverá el lunes con nuevos diseños, seguro!


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ya me quedo yo... total estoy trabajando hasta las 07:00 de mañana...
> 
> Saludos...



joder! y yo me quejo de mi horario seven eleven


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Nov 2008)

*IBEX35 +0,69% 8910*

Por ahora seguimos por debajo de los 9100...

Saludos...

PD: Lástima que no esté Tonuel, tenía unas certificaciones urgentes...
*FERROVIAL -5,69%
ACERINOX -4,71%
ACCIONA -3,47%*

Edito: Rectificado...


----------



## kaos (28 Nov 2008)

Ibex al cierre:

*8910 +0,69%* 

saludos


----------



## ronald29780 (28 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> desde que tonuel no está, la bolsa no baja un 5%, ni apenas nadie... tonuel volverá el lunes con nuevos diseños, seguro!



[Modo "No somos nadie on"]

¿Coincidencias?

No lo creo...:

[Modo off]

Para alegrarnos un poco el dia:

S&P + 0,52%

Dow +0,83% (Citi bota un 20%, vaya chicharro, debe de tratarse de algun chiringuito petrolero)

Nasdaq -0,51%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Nov 2008)

kaos dijo:


> Ibex al cierre:
> 
> *8910 +0,69%*
> 
> saludos



Doncs tens raó lleidatà, me he fiado de la noticia de eleconomista.es 

Salutacions...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Nov 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> :
> 
> No se puede ausentar uno...¿que ha hecho para que le baneen?:



Mira el yuri del 25/11/08... 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...yuri-25-11-08-uuuuuiiiiiiii-casiiiiiiiii.html

Además hay unos cuantos hilos pidiendo el desbaneo, el baneo perpetuo, etc...
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/89213-tonuel-deportado-siberia-y-en-camiseta.html
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/89244-adios-al-hamijo-tonuel-para-siempre.html
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/89016-hay-que-desbanear-tonuel-inmediatamente.html

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Nov 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> [Modo "No somos nadie on"]
> 
> Dow +0,83% *(Citi bota un 20%, vaya chicharro, debe de tratarse de algun chiringuito petrolero)*
> 
> Nasdaq -0,51%



es que le va a comprar itinere a sacyr!!


----------



## ronald29780 (28 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> es que le va a comprar itinere a sacyr!!



Aaaaaaaaaaaaah, claro.

Se me olvidaba...

PD:

Ya estamos en fase de aterrizaje suave, hacia el weekend, SP +0,07%


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Nov 2008)

miralo en este sentido....

ibex y dow jones empatan en la salida de la sigueinte etapa... destino pekin express... 8800 aprox, lo que pasa que el ibex tiene a sacyr... y la ampliacion del SAN para el 4dic... por eso nos dan esa ventaja de 100 points


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (28 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mira el yuri del 25/11/08...
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...yuri-25-11-08-uuuuuiiiiiiii-casiiiiiiiii.html
> 
> Además hay unos cuantos hilos pidiendo el desbaneo, el baneo perpetuo, etc...
> ...



Thnks!


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Nov 2008)

bueno, estamos en el punto de no retorno...




a ver que ocurre


----------



## chameleon (28 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> bueno, estamos en el punto de no retorno...
> 
> a ver que ocurre



que nos vamos a los 9500 del dow y 980 del S&P


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Nov 2008)

*DOW +1,17% 8829,04
NASDAQ +0,23% 1535,57
S&P +0,96% 896,24
*
La subida de los últimos 5 días con volumen decreciente... 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (28 Nov 2008)

El Stoxx parece estar haciendo un H-C-H invertido desde ayer a mediodía, aunque está completando aun la figura y debería superar máximos del día para completarla, el nivel estaría alrededor de 2450 y el objetivo sería 2510.

Teniendo en cuenta que el lunes es el primer día de diciembre, que estos días suelen ser alcistas y que se ha cumplido la prepauta que siempre apunta Cárpatos en su web, se podría asegurar que este lunes nos vamos ir a los cielos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Nov 2008)

ya, si no peta nadie este fin de semana no?


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2008)

que quietud....

por cierto, ¿que opinais del SAN?, tengo conocidos que se ha sacado pasta con el tema de las acciones con los movimientos de las ultimas semanas ¿alcistas o bajistas?,


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Nov 2008)

pues hombre, si hay un hEDGE corto con el 0,20%.... que viene a ser en pasta como el 10% de otra empresa.... tu que crees....

está esperando segun se dice a la ampliacion.... 4d


----------



## SNB4President (29 Nov 2008)

Esto sin Tonuel se está volviendo demasiado alcista... deberíamos hacer una petición pública de clemencia hacia los admins de parte de los bolsamaniáticos aquí presentes, para ayudar a revitalizar el hilo en estos tiempos de penúria.


----------



## chameleon (30 Nov 2008)

bueno, parece que no ha petado nada este finde.
tenemos la historia de GM el 2 de Dic. supongo que estarán dándole vueltas hasta que al final lo aprueben.
¿cuándo van a abrir cortos los leoncitos masivamente? ¿hasta dónde nos llevará este rebote?

yo creo que en el IBEX al 9500 seguro, pero luego no sé si se dará la vuelta ahí. ¿y las caídas cuando lleguen serán abruptas o suaves?

que semana tan curiosa


----------



## SNB4President (30 Nov 2008)

Un repasito a la bolsas de oriente medio, como es costumbre:

Egipto: +4,55%
Kuwait: +1,69%
Israel: +2,42%
Bahrain: +1,15%
Arabia Saudí: -3,04%
Jordania: +4,15%
Oman: +2,25%
Qatar: +6,06%
Emiratos Árabes Unidos: +2,02%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Nov 2008)

Os comento un análisis técnico que han hecho del S&P500. Son unos analistas muy serios, que suelen acertar bastante y que solo se basan en Ondas de Elliot. (Mulder tu supongo que ya lo habrás comprado )
Me ha dejado un poco “acojonado”, os pongo unas frases que lo resumen un poco:

“…Los mínimos a 741 puntos dibujan una onda plana en el periodo 2000-2008. Las ondas planas son figuras de continuación de la tendencia actual y por tanto es de esperar la continuación del movimiento alcista previo al año 2000.”

“*…Para que todo vaya bien no se deben perder los mínimos a 741. Esa posibilidad, de darse, sería desastrosa porque una rotura clara de la figura anticiparía un objetivo chartista en niveles ridículamente bajos. Si hubiera una rotura bajista y se cumpliera el objetivo chartista de caída entonces sería el final de los mercados mundiales.* :“

“…la volatilidad mensual del SPY (el ETF que replica al SP500 y que nos da más histórico para calcular la volatilidad) siempre estuvo contenida entre 0.5 y 1.7. La baja volatilidad, menor de 0.5 es mala para los mercados, porque siempre anticipa un techo. La alta volatilidad suele anticipar suelos. Todos los suelos que vemos en el gráfico se han producido con una volatilidad de 1.7 o menos. Sin embargo la volatilidad actual es de 2.52! “

“…hemos visto que estamos en un momento de mercado que es a la vez crítico y sumamente interesante. *Es crítico porque si las caídas continúan más allá del soporte correspondiente a los mínimos del 2002 entonces podemos prepararnos para lo peor. Perder el soporte del año 2002 sería un desastre financiero. :*" 

Me ha sorprendido mucho este tipo de comentarios, ya que nunca antes han utilizado frases tan alarmantes, además leer el foro, y los hilos del default yankee para verano09, me han hecho recorrer un escalofrío...

Saludos...

PD: También hacen comentarios del IBEX, ORO, Petroleo, EuroDolar, si alguien quiere le hago un resumen...


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Nov 2008)

claro claro, ponlos...

pero son actuales o no? el del SP tb?


----------



## SNB4President (30 Nov 2008)

Ya estás tardando.


----------



## oicangius (30 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Os comento un análisis técnico que han hecho del S&P500. Son unos analistas muy serios, que suelen acertar bastante y que solo se basan en Ondas de Elliot. (Mulder tu supongo que ya lo habrás comprado )
> Me ha dejado un poco “acojonado”, os pongo unas frases que lo resumen un poco:
> 
> “…Los mínimos a 741 puntos dibujan una onda plana en el periodo 2000-2008. Las ondas planas son figuras de continuación de la tendencia actual y por tanto es de esperar la continuación del movimiento alcista previo al año 2000.”
> ...



tienes algún enlace. Gracias


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Nov 2008)

oicangius dijo:


> tienes algún enlace. Gracias



No, si quieres te paso la página web y lo compras (2,4€+iva), además todo el dinero que sacan íntegro va hacia una ONG, si podéis colaborar pues mejor... 

Onda4 - Análisis por Onda de Elliott

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Nov 2008)

Me estoy jugando el tipo con el copyright, si hay denuncia paga calopez, no? 

*IBEX:*
“…el IBEX sí que parece haber subido de forma impulsiva en el periodo 2002-2007 y por tanto la corrección actual desde octubre del año pasado la consideramos un ABC (tres ondas). 
Normalmente cuando termina un impulso viene una corrección que tiene soporte en la onda cuarta anterior. Cuando la corrección no termina en la onda cuarta anterior tiende a hacerlo en la onda segunda anterior. El IBEX no se apoyó en la onda cuarta anterior y de hecho se fue directo a la onda segunda que como podemos ver es el nivel 7540. En los entornos de este nivel 7540 es donde se anticipa el final de la corrección. En este punto la onda C de la corrección es un 162% de la longitud de la onda A. Después de la igualdad es el siguiente ratio a considerar. 
La sobreventa que podemos ver en el oscilador también es extrema. Si la canalización funciona y nos está marcando el final de la caída entonces todo encajará. Y por supuesto la situación del IBEX en un mercado global que *consideramos que está preparado para una fase alcista.*”

*PETRÓLEO:*
"...Aquí lo normal será que rebote e *inicie un tramo que puede llevar al crudo a la zona 90-100* que es el retroceso del 38-50%. Pero nada más. *En esa zona 90-100 debería continuar la caída.*"

"...La tendencia actual del crudo es bajista y ya está confirmando el final de un proceso alcista de varios años. A largo plazo hay que apostar por precios más bajos del crudo, por difícil que pueda parecer ahora. Pero los gráficos suelen funcionar mejor que nuestra estimación subjetiva de lo que es caro o barato. Recuerde que casi nadie pensaba que el crudo pasaría de 100, y cuando llegó a 140 casi todo el mundo se creyó que iba a 200. Al final ni lo uno ni lo otro y los gráficos siempre funcionaron mejor que todo lo demás." 

"...Incluso en el caso más alcista el crudo aún debe hacer tres ondas a la baja en gráfico mensual. Eso implica que *veremos precios más bajos de 50 en unos años. Ahora mismo está en soporte natural y pensamos que lo más probable es que vaya a la zona 90-100 donde terminará una onda contratendencia, para luego seguir cayendo.*" 

*EURO-DOLAR:*
"*...El soporte natural para la caída del eurodólar es el nivel 1.16*, el final de la onda B de la subida. Esta caída es suficientemente grande como para ser del mismo grado que las ondas precedentes ABC, así que la pauta que comience ahora deberá tener como poco tres ondas. *Si hubiera un rebote ahora como mucho esperaríamos la vuelta a la línea de tendencia rota (1.40 más o menos) y luego la continuación bajista.* *Las perspectivas de largo plazo para el eurodólar son bajistas* 
*Se puede afirmar con bastante seguridad que la caída del eurodólar no ha hecho más que empezar*. Primero deberíamos ver cinco ondas desde los máximos de este gráfico, y eso será la primera de las ondas de una corrección o un impulso."

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Nov 2008)

pues mira... no creo que si el SP rompa el soporte, nosotros preparemos mas que lucecitas de navidad y bengalas de polvora...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues mira... no creo que si el SP rompa el soporte, nosotros preparemos mas que lucecitas de navidad y bengalas de polvora...



Hombre, el análisis del IBEX lo hace bajo la premisa de la no-rotura del S&P500!!, si la rompe dice que es el final de los mercados financieros!!! imagínate el IBEX.. 

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Nov 2008)

cuando hay decenas de ejpertos analisto diciendo que es posible el 6000 o menos.... yo no me creo que subamos mas alla de los 10800...

y ojo, que dicen que vamos a tardar 4 o 5 años en volver a ver ESTOS niveles de ahora... los 10.000

hay mucha gente con ganas de pillar los 6000... yo entre ellos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> cuando hay decenas de ejpertos analisto diciendo que es posible el 6000 o menos.... yo no me creo que subamos mas alla de los 10800...
> 
> y ojo, que dicen que vamos a tardar 4 o 5 años en volver a ver ESTOS niveles de ahora... los 10.000
> 
> hay mucha gente con ganas de pillar los 6000... yo entre ellos



Suerte que no te he puesto esta frase... 

"...Conviene saber que entramos en el periodo que estadísticamente es más favorable para poseer acciones. *Si los ciclos más estables siguen siendo más o menos fiables entonces el mercado podría subir hasta hacer techo en el 2009-2010.* :"

Saludos...

PD: Me gusta, porque le estamos dando vidilla al hilo un domingo...


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (30 Nov 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> cuando hay decenas de ejpertos analisto diciendo que es posible el 6000 o menos.... yo no me creo que subamos mas alla de los 10800...
> 
> y ojo, que dicen que vamos a tardar 4 o 5 años en volver a ver ESTOS niveles de ahora... los 10.000
> 
> hay mucha gente con ganas de pillar los 6000... yo entre ellos



Jajajajaja.
Que duramente se aprenden las lecciones de economia en este pais.
Y todo por no querer leer, y todo por no querer escuchar, por no querer saber.
Ahora toca el no querer llorar, al menos delante de los vecinos.
:

La bolsa subira, seguro. Pero va a costar. No hay dinero ni para pipas... 2009 va a ser un año acojonante (de terror) a tenor de los presupuestos y previsiones de gastos e inversion que estan manejando muchas empresas grandes del pais. De verdad, presupuestos que dan miedo miedo de raquiticos que van. Van a sufrir y mucho las empresas auxiliares, y las de servicios a empresas, y esto no va solo por el automovil, sino por muchos sectores mas.
Va a ser el año de los disgustos, y lo digo ya porque luego no quiero decir estas cosas ni amargar a nadie la navidad.
:


----------



## Dazis (30 Nov 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> que quietud....
> 
> por cierto, ¿que opinais del SAN?, tengo conocidos que se ha sacado pasta con el tema de las acciones con los movimientos de las ultimas semanas ¿alcistas o bajistas?,



Parece que al final tienen que prorratear, hay más demanda que oferta de acciones.

Santander seduce a los inversores con su ampliación en Cincodias.com


----------



## creative (30 Nov 2008)

Que la bolsa no va a volver a los 16.000 puntos en 5 años es algo mas que evidente, la pregunta es cuando tocara el suelo? 7000 o 5000 puntos?


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Nov 2008)

creative dijo:


> Que la bolsa no va a volver a los 16.000 puntos en 5 años es algo mas que evidente, la pregunta es cuando tocara el suelo? 7000 o 5000 puntos?



no has leido bien... que no va a volver a *los niveles de 10.000*... en 5 años


----------



## Builder (30 Nov 2008)

creative dijo:


> la pregunta es cuando tocara el suelo? 7000 o 5000 puntos?



Tiene que esperar a que vuelva Tonuel


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Dic 2008)

este hilo arriba

no como AUSTRALIA -2,25% abriendo.... pero no se supone que estan negociando para bajar tipos?


----------



## ronald29780 (1 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> este hilo arriba
> 
> no como AUSTRALIA -2,25% abriendo.... pero no se supone que estan negociando para bajar tipos?



¿Y luego van a acertar los chartistas?

Todiavia me estoy riendo...


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Dic 2008)

bueno, es que en esta ocasion, empezaron SEGUN LAS NOTICIAS SUBIENDO UN 0,4% SIGUEINDO LA EXITOSA SEMANA DE WS!!

Australia shares seen up after Wall Street gains - Forbes.com



Y DE PASO:
La bajada de tipos del BCE será decisiva para el rebote final del año

http://www.gaceta.es/negocios/30-11...iva_rebote_final_ano,noticia_1img,33,33,39970.




venga nikkei, extiende las ganacias WS!!!!
http://www.nni.nikkei.co.jp/CF/FR/MKJ/nikkei225.cfm?data_name=Nikkei 225 insolidario!


----------



## Samzer (1 Dic 2008)

Enga parriba, a ver que ocurre hoy y como nos lo cuentan nuestros ejpertos. Buenos días por cierto.


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2008)

A los buenos días!

Parece que hoy tenemos un día típicamente alcista a pesar de haber abierto a la baja, normalmente los primeros de mes que se sube suele abrirse al alza o por encima del nivel de cierre del día anterior así que no me fiaría demasiado del día de hoy.

De todas formas creo que acabaremos en verde al final.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (1 Dic 2008)

Creo que todo lo que ha pasado en la bolsa se está desplazando a la economia real. No creo que lo que pase ahora en los mercados financieros sea determinante. El escenario de juego ha cambiado (vease hilo ERES, etc)

Eso sí la última hora antes del cierre de Nueva York no me la pierdo nunca, es muy divertida... Mi mujer va a la tele, yo con el ordenador y los dos... con palomitas.


----------



## Burbujeador (1 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Parece que hoy tenemos un día típicamente alcista a pesar de haber abierto a la baja, normalmente los primeros de mes que se sube suele abrirse al alza o por encima del nivel de cierre del día anterior así que no me fiaría demasiado del día de hoy.
> 
> De todas formas creo que acabaremos en verde al final.



Gracias picha hoy gano dinero poniendome corto me has alegrado el dia.


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2008)

Burbujeador dijo:


> Gracias picha hoy gano dinero poniendome corto me has alegrado el dia.



Pues cuidado, porque parece que el giro es inminente. siempre que no pase algo gordo y caigamos más.


----------



## Kujire (1 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Parece que hoy tenemos un día típicamente alcista a pesar de haber abierto a la baja, *normalmente los primeros de mes que se sube suele abrirse al alza* o por encima del nivel de cierre del día anterior así que no me fiaría demasiado del día de hoy.
> 
> De todas formas creo que acabaremos en verde al final.



Buenas,

a mi también me pasa, a primeros de mes suelo ser alcista... luego la cosa se relaja... y a finales acabo "canina"

... si es que la bolsa es muy "sensilla"!

Sacyr suspendida...


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> a mi también me pasa, a primeros de mes suelo ser alcista... luego la cosa se relaja... y a finales acabo "canina"
> 
> ...



Desde que tenemos tendencia bajista aquello de subir a principios de mes parece que se ha terminado. Si hoy acabamos en verde será por cualquier otra razón, pero parece que no por ser primero de mes.

Desde que estamos bajistas la mejor estrategia para el día 1 es ponerse corto.


----------



## Skizored (1 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Desde que tenemos tendencia bajista aquello de subir a principios de mes parece que se ha terminado. Si hoy acabamos en verde será por cualquier otra razón, pero parece que no por ser primero de mes.
> 
> Desde que estamos bajistas la mejor estrategia para el día 1 es ponerse corto.




Creo que no la pillaste y te paso rozando la calva.

Buenos dias.

hoy -3,5% para el Ibex, no se si tenemos ese certificado.


----------



## DAOIZ_XXI (1 Dic 2008)

Volvemos a la normalidad, rojo gana
10:39

IBEX35 8748,80 -1,82%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Dic 2008)

Mulder te leiste el informe de onda4 sobre la gran plana en el S&P? algun comentario? 

Saludos...

Actualizo: *IBEX35 8724 -2,1%*


----------



## SNB4President (1 Dic 2008)

Hacía falta un poco de corrección alcista, así volvemos a estar más motivados para cualquier bajón inferior de -5%, como en los viejos tiempos.


----------



## Kujire (1 Dic 2008)

8.737,30 -2,11%  -187,90


escotillas aseguradas y comenzando descenso Comandante Mulder! Hacemos un picado?


----------



## Sleepwalk (1 Dic 2008)

kujire dijo:


> 8.737,30 -2,11%  -187,90
> 
> 
> Escotillas Aseguradas Y Comenzando Descenso Comandante Mulder! Hacemos Un Picado:d?



11:11 : 8.712,20 -198,40 (-2,20)

Edito: Puede ser el aperitivo de lo que anuncien las noticias de desempleo para mañana.


----------



## Skizored (1 Dic 2008)

Es posible que mi anterior previsión del -3,5% se quede corta, (si que he leido mal los gráficos esta mañana).


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder te leiste el informe de onda4 sobre la gran plana en el S&P? algun comentario?
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Actualizo: *IBEX35 8724 -2,1%*



Si, me he leido lo que sale en el email pero no lo he comprado, ni lo voy a hacer.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, me he leido lo que sale en el email pero no lo he comprado, ni lo voy a hacer.



Pues léete mi resumen de dos páginas atrás... 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Dic 2008)

Comienza a irse por el barranquillo, IBEX35 8650 -2,92%

Cuidado con el dato a las 16:00 del ISM manofacturero yankee...

Saludos...


----------



## Misterio (1 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Comienza a irse por el barranquillo, IBEX35 8650 -2,92%
> 
> Cuidado con el dato a las 16:00 del ISM manofacturero yankee...
> 
> Saludos...




Si ahora debería oscilar a la espera de USA y ese dato, ya se lo pueden inventar y dar uno bueno aunque sea falso porque sino hoy pintan bastos.


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2008)

El objetivo para esta bajada en el Stoxx es, de momento, el 2325. Cuando llegue ahí no se si girará o seguirá bajando, pero es probable que llegue.

El gap de apertura estaba hoy en 2427 y se ha pasado al poco de abrir el mercado, el giro ha sido algo inesperado y la fuerza de la bajada también.


----------



## Skizored (1 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> El objetivo para esta bajada en el Stoxx es, de momento, el 2325. Cuando llegue ahí no se si girará o seguirá bajando, pero es probable que llegue.
> 
> El gap de apertura estaba hoy en 2427 y se ha pasado al poco de abrir el mercado, *el giro ha sido algo inesperado y la fuerza de la bajada también*.




No estoy de acuerdo, a poco que rebuscaras y te miraras la última semana con lupa te hubieras dado cuenta de que era de esperar esta bajada, al igual que me mantengo en que esta semana le decimos adios a los 8 miles y nos vemos en los 7 miles.


----------



## chameleon (1 Dic 2008)

la semana pasada hubo sobrecompra, es normal un pequeño ajuste antes de subir más.
sigo pensando que esta semana es alcista, hay que tocar los 9500 del ibex.


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Dic 2008)

es lo que tienen los chartistas y sus "ondanadas"de oxtias


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2008)

Skizored dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, a poco que rebuscaras y te miraras la última semana con lupa te hubieras dado cuenta de que era de esperar esta bajada, al igual que me mantengo en que esta semana le decimos adios a los 8 miles y nos vemos en los 7 miles.



No es que no me esperara el giro, pero no tan pronto ni con tanta fuerza, lo de inesperado lo digo porque se suele producir un giro cuando hay un lateral con poco volumen, pero es que estos días eran festivos, no se trataba de que hubiera poca fuerza alcista (en teoría).


----------



## chameleon (1 Dic 2008)

xD jajaja nelson_certified


----------



## kaos (1 Dic 2008)

Skizored dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, a poco que rebuscaras y te miraras la última semana con lupa te hubieras dado cuenta de que era de esperar esta bajada, al igual que me mantengo en que *esta semana le decimos** adios a los 8 miles y nos vemos en los 7 miles*.





chameleon dijo:


> la semana pasada hubo sobrecompra, es normal un pequeño ajuste antes de subir más.
> sigo pensando que *esta semana es alcista*, *hay que tocar los 9500 del ibex*.



hagan sus apuestas, señores!!! 
Pronósticos a una semana, con variaciones de hasta un 20%, y encima con probabilidades de que ocurran ambas...:
nothing is imposible !!! 
_Volatility strikes again..._ 

saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Dic 2008)

seguis sin hacer caso a los 8850 como super resistencia? la semana pasada fueron 4 intentos y al final se paso por poco... asi que paaaabajooooo...


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2008)

Yo también tengo la sensación de que esta semana va a ser bajista, pero aun no lo puedo asegurar científicamente.

Según el calendario lunar, tuvimos luna nueva el dia 27 y ahora vamos hacia luna llena, según este método tan poco científico hay más probabilidades de que bajemos.


----------



## SNB4President (1 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> xD jajaja nelson_certified



A alguien más le ha sucedido de sentir en la espalda como una especie de plamadita y una inapreciable e inconfundible risa y cuando os habéis girado no parecía haber nadie nada más entrar en el hilo? 



Por cierto, los futuros del Dow p'abajo -150, como toda la mañana.


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> A alguien más le ha sucedido de sentir en la espalda como una especie de plamadita y una inapreciable e inconfundible risa y cuando os habéis girado no parecía haber nadie nada más entrar en el hilo?
> 
> 
> 
> Por cierto, los futuros del Dow p'abajo -150, como toda la mañana.



Es el fantasma de tonuel, cuya alma forera vaga en pena arrastrando sus cadenas por los fétidos y oscuros vericuetos de esta web pidiendo insistentemente a calopez su liberación para la vuelta al mundo de los vivos burbujistas escribientes.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Dic 2008)

Encuesta en la web de Cárpatos...

*¿Cree usted que la bolsa ha tocado definitivamente suelo a largo plazo?
Sí. 23,1%
No. 69,3%
Dudoso. 7,5%
*
424 respuestas...

Y otro dato: Bolsa de Madrid.
*El volumen de negocio de BME en noviembre baja 51,8% en interanual.* Un fiel reflejo del proceso de expulsión del cliente final de la bolsa con todo lo que está cayendo. Y desde luego muy mala noticia para BME
Saludos....


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (1 Dic 2008)

Azkunaveteya sacó el viernes o el sábado unos gráficos muy claros, sobre las resistencias del canal bajista en el que estamos. Y a no ser que el S&P abra subiendo, nos toca volver a los 750 esta semana. Ahora el futuro está en 870, -25 respecto al cierre del viernes.


----------



## Pabajista (1 Dic 2008)

Ojito que a la tercera puede ir la vencida...


----------



## Sleepwalk (1 Dic 2008)

Gracias por los agradecimientos Tonuel.
Parece que si se animan un poco cuando abra Wall Street (ya están en -190 los futuros),te van a dedicar un buen certificado para el Ibex.
Camino de ello ya lleva.
Saludos.


----------



## Misterio (1 Dic 2008)

iTRAXX Crossover	[Imprimir]	



Sube casi 40 puntos y toca nuevo récord histórico.


----------



## Skizored (1 Dic 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> iTRAXX Crossover [Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Sube casi 40 puntos y toca nuevo récord histórico.




No me extraña con las previsiones de morosidad que tenemos


----------



## Con Dos Gonadas (1 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Encuesta en la web de Cárpatos...
> 
> *¿Cree usted que la bolsa ha tocado definitivamente suelo a largo plazo?
> Sí. 23,1%
> ...



Buenas,estoy siguiendo este foro con mucho interés desde hace poco tiempo.
¿Me podriaís decir por favor la dirección de la web de carpatos?


----------



## tasator (1 Dic 2008)

Con Dos Gonadas dijo:


> Buenas,estoy siguiendo este foro con mucho interés desde hace poco tiempo.
> ¿Me podriaís decir por favor la dirección de la web de carpatos?



Anlisis de Crpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Con Dos Gonadas (1 Dic 2008)

Con Dos Gonadas dijo:


> Buenas,estoy siguiendo este foro con mucho interés desde hace poco tiempo.
> ¿Me podriaís decir por favor la dirección de la web de carpatos?



¿Cómo que Pompero?
¿Cómo se quita eso de Pompero y pongo Chartista en prácticas?


----------



## elefante (1 Dic 2008)

Con Dos Gonadas dijo:


> Buenas,estoy siguiendo este foro con mucho interés desde hace poco tiempo.
> ¿Me podriaís decir por favor la dirección de la web de carpatos?



Escribe en google: "Web de carpatos" y lo primero que te salga, eso es.

UEPGJ (usad el puto Google joder)


----------



## Tupper (1 Dic 2008)

Con Dos Gonadas dijo:


> ¿Cómo que Pompero?
> ¿Cómo se quita eso de Pompero y pongo Chartista en prácticas?



No tienes control sobre eso. Está en función de tu número de posts.


----------



## Kujire (1 Dic 2008)

*Dedicado a los Pomperos...*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wrjTjMhniC8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wrjTjMhniC8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Kujire (1 Dic 2008)

Vamos vamos que nos vamos!!!

DOW para abajo!!!


----------



## Rocket (1 Dic 2008)

El Dow empieza a hacer el primer picado del dia... -247

Y el IBEX pierde los 8600

Edito: DOW -289
IBEX35 -323


----------



## percebe (1 Dic 2008)

Bueno vamos a ver como se da la tarde, creo que el dato de las 16:00 va a mover bastante los indices esperemos.


----------



## Pabajista (1 Dic 2008)

Cierren las escotillas !!! Inmersión !!


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2008)

Esto se anima


----------



## Pabajista (1 Dic 2008)

A ver que milagro nos hace salvar los 8500...


----------



## Misterio (1 Dic 2008)

-4.60 % el S&P, estarán anticipando el dato ISM americano, sino lo estan haciendo y sale malo apagar el ordenador que va a salir sangre.


----------



## Rocket (1 Dic 2008)

Invoco al espiritu de Tonuel para que, alla donde este, vaya preparando el certificado del 5%

IBEX35 -4,23%


----------



## Deudor (1 Dic 2008)

Ya estoy preparado para comprar SAN a 4,5.


----------



## SNB4President (1 Dic 2008)

Recordad: el SP500 ¿a 745 era?


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2008)

Como anunciaba esta mañana el Stoxx se ha ido hacia el 2325 (2326 es el mínimo de hoy) y ahí mismo ha rebotado, ahora veremos que ocurre, pero no pinta muy bien la cosa de momento.


----------



## Misterio (1 Dic 2008)

ISM 36,2 peor de lo esperado que era 37.


A ver que pasa ahora.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Dic 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Recordad: el SP500 ¿a 745 era?



741, y encima pones una cara de sonrisa!!!! Pero si es el fin del mundo!!!! : (financiero, claro)

Saludos...

Edito: Tonuel yo te invoco hacia las 17:35h


----------



## Misterio (1 Dic 2008)

Gastos de construcción 


Bajan -1,2% , peor de lo esperado que era -1%.



Creo que lo veían venir porque no hay ningún movimiento brusco en el S&P, sigue eso si en el -4.5%.


----------



## Sleepwalk (1 Dic 2008)

Ya estoy aquí, no cerreis las escotillas.
Esperad que entre que hay oleaje y me mareo.


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Gastos de construcción
> 
> Bajan -1,2% , peor de lo esperado que era -1%.
> 
> Creo que lo veían venir porque no hay ningún movimiento brusco en el S&P, sigue eso si en el -4.5%.



¿datos malos? no pasa nada, ahora a subir


----------



## Pabajista (1 Dic 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Ya estoy aquí, no cerreis las escotillas.
> Esperad que entre que hay oleaje y me mareo.



Rápido, pasa que se está liando...


----------



## chameleon (1 Dic 2008)

¿que tal el volumen?


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (1 Dic 2008)

Me encanta que los lunes empiecen bien


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Dic 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> ISM 36,2 peor de lo esperado que era 37.



Complementando la información(Cárpatos)...

"...Baja de 38,9 a 36,2, peor de lo esperado que era 37. *La lectura más baja desde 1982.*

El índice de precios pagadoss baja a 25,5 desde 37 en octubre, *el más bajo desde 1949.* :

El de nuevas órdenes baja a 27,9 en nociembre desde el 32 en octubre.

*El de actividad de manufacturas baja al peor nivel desde 1982 y el de nuevas órdenes desde 1980.
*
*El de empleo baja al nivel más bajo desde 1991.
*
Sigue la estela del resto del mundo, malo para las bolsas, malo para el dólar bueno para los bonos."

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2008)

Deudor dijo:


> Ya estoy preparado para comprar SAN a 4,5.



Me encanta ese OWNED 

El SAN se esta dejando caer un poco

SAN.MC BANCO SANTANDER R 6.07 -5.60% 

tonuel certifica, si estas,


----------



## Sleepwalk (1 Dic 2008)

Me da que el Ibex va al encuentro del Dow Jones.
En estos momentos 
Ibex: 8519
Dow: 8468


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Dic 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Me da que el Ibex va al encuentro del Dow Jones.
> En estos momentos
> Ibex: 8519
> Dow: 8468



Ya hemos perdido el 8500, 8490 ahora mismo...


----------



## CHARLIE (1 Dic 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Me encanta que los lunes empiecen bien




Claro, hombre............. Yo, cuando el IBEX o el "DOWN" se hunden en la más negra m.....ya me "froto" las manos, porque este hilo, NO CORRE, SINO VUELA  

Saludos


----------



## Pabajista (1 Dic 2008)

Caemos con volumen, a ver donde nos paramos hoy... :


----------



## SNB4President (1 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 741, y encima pones una cara de sonrisa!!!! Pero si es el fin del mundo!!!! : (financiero, claro)
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Edito: Tonuel yo te invoco hacia las 17:35h



Mi abuela me decía "_al mal temps, fes-li bona cara_". 

Las que más bajan del DJI: 

Alcoa, American Express, Citi, JP Morgan, Bank of America, General Electric (para mí la más "tapada" de las empresas en crisis)...


----------



## Kujire (1 Dic 2008)

*Ta-ta-ta-ta-ta Ti-ta-ti-ta-ti-taaaaaaa*


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (1 Dic 2008)

A ver, que se manifieste Tonuel, para el primero de la tarde

 S&P 850.88 -45.36 -5.06%


----------



## Rocket (1 Dic 2008)

Dale Tonuel!
IBEX35 -5,39%

Y manyana sigue la escabechina... siguen saliendo malos datos.


----------



## pepeton (1 Dic 2008)

Certificacion del 5% Tonuel, y vete preparando el del 10% por si acaso !!!


----------



## dillei (1 Dic 2008)

El San vuelve a perder los 6€


----------



## SNB4President (1 Dic 2008)

Dios, que sangrazo general, toda Europa bajando un 5-6%. Los yankees ídem.


----------



## wolf45 (1 Dic 2008)

Cuando SAn valga centimos sera el momento de comprar, dara un bote fuerte y aprovechar para recoger velas entonces y adios SAN


----------



## maquiabelo (1 Dic 2008)

DIOSSSS, como está el patio :

Amnistia para Tonuel


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (1 Dic 2008)

*s&p 500 847.83 -48.41 -5,52%*


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2008)

Objetivo de bajada a medio plazo para el Stoxx 1842, pero como la cosa ya está muy avanzada podríamos llegar en algún momento de esta semana o la siguiente.


----------



## LADRILLATOR (1 Dic 2008)

Menudo percal...


----------



## sephon (1 Dic 2008)

Que esto no es nada, hombre! Ahora viene el BCE a bajar los tipos un 1% de golpe y esta, crisis superada (como las N ultimas veces en este año)


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (1 Dic 2008)

Dax - 6,07%
Cac40 - 5,50%
Ftse 100 - 4,99%
Ibex35 - 4,99%

:d


----------



## Rocket (1 Dic 2008)

Adios a todas las ganancias de Sacyr del dia de hoy...

Luis del Rivero: "Elegi mal dia para dejar Itinere..."


----------



## Samzer (1 Dic 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Adios a todas las ganancias de Sacyr del dia de hoy...
> 
> Luis del Rivero: "Elegi mal dia para dejar Itinere..."



Pues como tarde mucho en negociar la venta de sus Repsoles....

Bueno que coño si pasa eso ya saldrá Sebastián o el que toque saliendo al quite del "compañero" Rivero.


----------



## Pabajista (1 Dic 2008)

Volvemos al amparo de los 8500


----------



## Sleepwalk (1 Dic 2008)

*17:38: 8.510,50 -400,10 (-4,49%)*
Buen zarpazo.
Y mañana cifras de desempleo.
Pintan negras......


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Dic 2008)

Comentario de Cárpatos sobre Santander...

"...De cerrar en esta cota, en gráficos de 1 día, aparece una estrella de la noche justo en una zona de directriz bajista desde septiembre. Recuerda a aquella situación que vivieron los bancos americanos en donde una estrella de la mañana en casi todos ellos provocó un rebote que cuando se llegó a resistencias fue cortado en seco por una estrella de la noche."

Saludos...


----------



## arrhenius (1 Dic 2008)

estas bajadas de casi el 5% se van a quedar sin certificacion??


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Dic 2008)

*Apadrina un tonuel. Pon un nelson certified en tu vida*

*PLATAFORMA PARA QUE VUELVA TONUEL!!!!
*
Con lo divertida que va a estar está semana Presi...  Indulto!!!!


----------



## Tupper (1 Dic 2008)

Indulto Presi, lo necesitamos aquí repartiendo nelson's. Por fa.


----------



## rosonero (1 Dic 2008)

Este hilo sin las certificaciones de Tonuel no es lo mismo. 

Por cierto, que alguien cuente el motivo del baneo.


----------



## davinci79 (1 Dic 2008)

¿que ha pasado con tonuel que no me he enterado?


----------



## Sleepwalk (1 Dic 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Este hilo sin las certificaciones de Tonuel no es lo mismo.
> 
> Por cierto, que alguien cuente el motivo del baneo.



Parece ser que fue por usar multinick la semana pasada.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Dic 2008)

El post de las "subidas" bursátiles bancarias europedas...

*UBS -12,34%
ING -11,36%
FORTIS -11,19%
DBANK -11,04%
COMMERZBANK -10,25%
INTESA SANPAOLO -8,58%
BNP PARIBAS -7,63%
CAGRICOLE -7,52%
LLOYDS -6,9%
BARCLAYS -6,73%
SANTANDER -6,69%
BBVA -6,39%
UNICREDIT -6,37%
SGENERALE -5,63%
POPULAR -5,45%
HYPO REAL ESTATE +2,17%
*

Qué le ha pasado al Hypo? :

Y todo esto se va a quedar sin certificar :

Saludos...


----------



## Tupper (1 Dic 2008)

Sí, fue por eso. Hay dos hilos ya abiertos en Guardería sobre el tema pidiendo su indulto.


----------



## Jucari (1 Dic 2008)

Pero que ha pasado con Tonuel?????....pero si es el que anima el foro caray...Presi....amnistia!!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Dic 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> ¿que ha pasado con tonuel que no me he enterado?



Le tendieron una trampa al pobre...  Busca el hilo del yuri del 25/11 creo, es un día que se juntaron ZZZ y JuanMax contra él, fue una emboscada  se le calentó la boca (y los dedos... )

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Dic 2008)

el presi esta recibiendo muchas presiones...

que? seguimos siendo alcistas?

y eso que descontamos 75 ptos de bajada...

mañana 200.000 es el numero del dia


----------



## Freeman (1 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El post de las "subidas" bursátiles bancarias europedas...
> 
> *UBS -12,34%
> ING -11,36%
> ...



Bueno, pues si me permitís ya certifico yo el FAIL general de hoy:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Dic 2008)

A HYPO no la certifiques!!!! :

Principiantes... 

PD: Gracias por el fail...


----------



## Kujire (1 Dic 2008)

Cuidado con las certificaciones, y acordaos de cómo empezó todo esto cuando un@s chic@s mal@s de Moody's y S&P se pusieron a jugar.... y ya veis lo qué pasó  

Por cierto, los pepitos no venden, esperan al rebote,.... ya decíamos la semana pasada que los iban a empapelar...:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Dic 2008)

Más Cárpatos...

"...El organismo oficial NBER que siempre son los encargados de reconocer las recesiones, y que tienen la costumbre de hacerlo cuando han terminado, o al cabo de mucho tiempo después de iniciarse, *ahora reconocen que desde diciembre de 2007 EEUU está en recesión.*..a buenas horas..."

Saludos...


----------



## SNB4President (1 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Objetivo de bajada a medio plazo para el Stoxx 1842, pero como la cosa ya está muy avanzada podríamos llegar en algún momento de esta semana o la siguiente.



¿EL StoXX por debajo de 2.000? ¿Esto se podría llamar Mulderpocalipsis?


----------



## Sleepwalk (1 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Más Cárpatos...
> 
> "...El organismo oficial NBER que siempre son los encargados de reconocer las recesiones, y que tienen la costumbre de hacerlo cuando han terminado, o al cabo de mucho tiempo después de iniciarse, *ahora reconocen que desde diciembre de 2007 EEUU está en recesión.*..a buenas horas..."
> 
> Saludos...



A eso le llamo yo rabiosa actualidad y verlas venir.
A cojo...visto, macho seguro.
Que no se valga, que se retrotraiga.


----------



## Builder (1 Dic 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> *17:38: 8.510,50 -400,10 (-4,49%)*



Uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!! No ha llegado al -5% porque faltaba el empujón de *Tonuel*. Prepárate _ibextreintaycinco_, que creo que mañana se acaba el arresto domiciliario


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Dic 2008)

oiga yo rechazo el FAIL, que lo llevo diciendo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Dic 2008)

*DOW -4,90%
NASDAQ -5,87%
S&P -5,96%
MERVAL -6,72%
BOVESPA -4,86%*

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> ¿EL StoXX por debajo de 2.000? ¿Esto se podría llamar Mulderpocalipsis?



Bueno solo son cálculos, a veces rápidos, que hago y pongo aquí para quien esté interesado. Por otra parte mañana es muy probable que tengamos un tramo al alza, pero la apertura será a la baja.

Mañana también podríamos tener un amago de rebote al alza, pero no creo que prospere.


----------



## El_Presi (1 Dic 2008)

Tonuel -> Tiempo de exclusión restante 1 Día, 2 Horas


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Dic 2008)

ya oigo las cadenas tensas de tonuel desde aqui queriendo soltarse, rabioso...


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Dic 2008)

por cierto mañana TEF deberia descontar lo que le cuesta la OPA que lanza


y otros que nos ofrecen su apoyo y dinero:
Economía/Finanzas.- Openbank (Santander) mantiene la cuenta 'Open Plus Seguridad' al 6,50% TAE. europapress.es


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Dic 2008)

No se si el DJI consumara la sopera y parriba, se debate el jodío.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ya oigo las cadenas tensas de tonuel desde aqui queriendo soltarse, rabioso...



Como el que tengo en mi avatar 

Ese si que lleva la casa a cuestas


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Dic 2008)

Si antes lo pongo antes se hunde,pobres Useros.


----------



## Tuttle (1 Dic 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> Tonuel -> Tiempo de exclusión restante 1 Día, 2 Horas


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Dic 2008)

la sopera puede que la ultima media hora de hoy se convierta en sopera de diseño de Adriá y lo que vemos sea el asa del cucharon...


----------



## Misterio (1 Dic 2008)

La última media hora de hoy promete ser de las buenas para bien o para mal vamos que no me sorprendería una recuperación milagrosa o que nos quedemos en 800 pelaos.


----------



## Kujire (1 Dic 2008)

*Atentos...*

Bernanke va a hablar...


----------



## sephon (1 Dic 2008)

Se siente por tonuel, pero hay que aplicar las mismas leyes para todos. Al menos en el foro, porque lo que es la realidad...

PD: Creo que aun le quedan muchos "certificados" que emitir, por un par que se pierda tampoco es para tanto.


----------



## ronald29780 (1 Dic 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> Tonuel -> Tiempo de exclusión restante 1 Día, 2 Horas



O sea:
Mañana descalabro de Gual Estrit...


----------



## Samzer (1 Dic 2008)

Hoy el Brent se está dejando cerca de 6$....está jugueteando con romper los 50$. :


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Dic 2008)

Posiciones cortas:

tiresias -0,30%



adivinais sobre quien?


----------



## Freeman (1 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Bernanke va a hablar...



Madre mía, miedo da...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Posiciones cortas:
> 
> tiresias -0,30%
> 
> adivinais sobre quien?



Santander?


----------



## ronald29780 (1 Dic 2008)

¿Que narices pasa aqui?

La bolsa despeñadose y nadie lo postea...

*Down Jones 8357 pts -5,32%

S&P 839 pts. -6,21% *


----------



## rosonero (1 Dic 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¿Que narices pasa aqui?
> 
> La bolsa despeñadose y nadie lo postea...
> 
> ...



Es que sin Tonuel ya no es lo mismo 

Pd. Hay un hilo en la guardería para darle ánimos y enterarse de su _pecado _


----------



## Ghell (1 Dic 2008)

Interesante bajada... mañana reflote o desplome? tachan tachan que emoción! XD

Por cierto, donde consultáis los futuros del ibex?


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Dic 2008)

gallifante para usted


----------



## Pindik87 (1 Dic 2008)

Son curiosas las gráficas del Dow Nasdaq y S& P500 tras el desplome inicial, no ha habido apenas movimiento, el mercado parece estar parado.


----------



## Kujire (1 Dic 2008)

Todavía puede ser peor.... Paulson hablando OTRA VEZ!!!


----------



## ronald29780 (1 Dic 2008)

kujire dijo:


> todavía Puede Ser Peor.... paulson Hablando Otra Vez!!!



*:Eeeeeeek*


----------



## Misterio (1 Dic 2008)

Llegan las 9:30 tenéis palomitas?.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Dic 2008)

Ghell dijo:


> Interesante bajada... mañana reflote o desplome? tachan tachan que emoción! XD
> 
> Por cierto, donde consultáis los futuros del ibex?



IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Dic 2008)

DJI rompe minimos :Mayday!!


----------



## Misterio (1 Dic 2008)

Entramos en la media hora mágica con casi un -7% en el S&P


----------



## El_Presi (1 Dic 2008)

BREAKING
NEWS
Paulson: Treasury is reviewing hundreds of bank bailout requests and is �actively� developing new programs to boost financial system.


----------



## ronald29780 (1 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> DJI rompe minimos :Mayday!!





S&P -6,90%

¿Ande andará Tonuel?


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> BREAKING
> NEWS
> Paulson: Treasury is reviewing hundreds of bank bailout requests and is �actively� developing new programs to boost financial system.



Traducción: si, queremos ayudar, pero nos vamos a pensar como lo hacemos que hasta ahora lo hemos hecho mal.

No sería en absoluto descartable un reflote para mañana tal como estoy viendo la situación, pero esperemos a que termine todo.


----------



## ronald29780 (1 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Traducción: si, queremos ayudar, pero nos vamos a pensar como lo hacemos que hasta ahora lo hemos hecho mal.
> 
> No sería en absoluto descartable un reflote para mañana tal como estoy viendo la situación, pero esperemos a que termine todo.




Hasta ahora, el parquet ha se ha tomado la noticia con calma...

-7,03%


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Dic 2008)

venga sopera de adriá!! animo.....


----------



## Jucari (1 Dic 2008)

Dow 8,315.31 -513.73 -5.82% 

Nasdaq 1,427.85 -107.72 -7.01% 

S&P 500 831.64 -64.60 -7.21%


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Dic 2008)

Si Paulson quiere ayudar,que cierre la boca!!

Peaso de carisma tié el gachó!!


----------



## Sleepwalk (1 Dic 2008)

Ghell dijo:


> Interesante bajada... mañana reflote o desplome? tachan tachan que emoción! XD
> 
> Por cierto, donde consultáis los futuros del ibex?



Ahí:
IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..

Edito: Ya estamos en la cita diaria. A ver con qué nos sorprende.


----------



## ronald29780 (1 Dic 2008)

Esto va derechito al barranco...

-7,46%

:


----------



## Jucari (1 Dic 2008)

ultimos 15 minutos emoción!!!!.....

Que pena que nos falte TONUEL!!!!!!


----------



## Misterio (1 Dic 2008)

Intensa recogida ade beneficios lo llaman algunos ...

Venga que en 15 minutos nos da tiempo a llegar al -10%.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Dic 2008)

Jodó que velocidad está cogiendo esto... :

DOW 8210 -600
El brent por debajo de 50$
Los futuros del Ibex marcan menos de 8400...

Saludos...


----------



## Sleepwalk (1 Dic 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Intensa recogida ade beneficios lo llaman algunos ...
> 
> Venga que en 15 minutos nos da tiempo a llegar al -10%.



Hasta los futuros del Ibex se animan -115.

Edito: El Dow lanzado a por los -600


----------



## Jucari (1 Dic 2008)

Donde esta PPP????????


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Dic 2008)

DJI -6.38% y coge velocidad

No es tiempo de sopas ni para Gallina Blanca!!


----------



## ronald29780 (1 Dic 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> ultimos 15 minutos emoción!!!!.....
> 
> Que pena que nos falte TONUEL!!!!!!



:

-8,19%

Casi iba a meter la camba en predecir un -7,5%...:


----------



## un marronazo (1 Dic 2008)

que barbaridad!!!!! a ver esa mano si hace algo esta noche


----------



## ronald29780 (1 Dic 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> que barbaridad!!!!! a ver esa mano si hace algo esta noche



Y hoy, comparado con las subidas de la semana pasada si hay volumen...:


----------



## Sleepwalk (1 Dic 2008)

*está Lanzadoooooooooooooooo
Vértigooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*


----------



## Misterio (1 Dic 2008)

Come on ese -10


----------



## P05 (1 Dic 2008)

Funcionara el 8200?


----------



## chameleon (1 Dic 2008)

esta semana vemos los 9500, joder


----------



## tasator (1 Dic 2008)

Menos mal que ya estábamos en el rally de fin de año


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> esta semana vemos los 9500, joder



Permíteme que lo dude...

IBEX -170
DOW -671

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (1 Dic 2008)

*Leed entre líneas....en Rosa para Dummies*

Parece que Paulson está echando balones fuera y dejarle el marrón para Tim.


> Ha dicho que "tenemos que sacarnos de la cabeza eso de "demasiado grande para caer" porque no habrá regulación que vaya a corregir al 100% lo que puede ocurrir en una situación, por lo que hay que encontrar un equilibrio" siguió "ésto (por la situación que vivimos) no se va a corregir de inmediato y vamos a tener que lidiar con ello, pero el Gobierno cree que tenemos la estrategia adecuada por lo que se buscarán todos los medios posibles para salvaguardar el sistema financiero y reestableces la confianza en los mercados



.

Bernanke ya había dicho


> "yo ya no tengo munición, no puedo hacer gran cosa con los tipos, sin embargo los rescates de estas empresas están siendo positivos para el sistema financiero, y haremos todo lo posible para que así sea, ......aunque puede ser una buena idea comprar bonos..."





> Analisto dijo "aún no hemos visto sangre en las calle, por lo que es apresurado decir que hemos tocado fondo, aún no hemos visto la capitulación del gobierno"





> DayTrader dijo "No hay interés en le mercado, parece una lonja de pescado en vez del NYSE, yo ya no sé qué tengo qué hacer para atraer a los clientes"


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Dic 2008)

DJI -7.72% y La mano debería dejar de hurgarse la nariz y hacer algo.

Mañana con un par todos a ponerse largos de Ibex.Juas,juas.


----------



## Misterio (1 Dic 2008)

S&p -8.91%


----------



## ronald29780 (1 Dic 2008)

Pues, a mi da un -8,91%....

Barranquito, here we come


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Dic 2008)

amijos amijos... la prueba del 9


----------



## Jucari (1 Dic 2008)

Dow 8,153.55 -675.49 -7.65% 

Nasdaq 1,398.07 -137.50 -8.95% 

S&P 500 816.27 -79.97 -8.92% 

Ole..!!!!!!.......donde esta la certificación made in Tonuel????....que alguien haga el honor..


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Dic 2008)

S&P -8,93% me da


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Dic 2008)

nos hemos quedado en el nivel de los hedges.... 815 aprox


----------



## un marronazo (1 Dic 2008)

TONUELLLLLL CERTIFICA EL ostiazoooo


----------



## Jucari (1 Dic 2008)

Bueno...ya puedo irme a la camita....calentito eso si...


----------



## Carnivale (1 Dic 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Miedo me da la apertura del Ibex a las 9:00 con las cifras de desempleo de por medio.
> Los 8000 se pueden quedar temblando.
> Hasta mañana.
> A descansar que hay que reponer fuerzas.



En meses anteriores la bolsa española no ha sido nada sensible con las cifras del paro publicadas.


----------



## maquiabelo (1 Dic 2008)

/4854/nelsonsan5pj3.jpg
Ver archivo adjunto 6189


VA POR TONUEL, NO PODIA ESTAR AUSENTE HOY

ANIMO, YA FALTA MENOS


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2008)

Señores, mañana tendremos un rebote de cierta envergadura para corregir el desequilibrio de hoy.

Ya se que no se lo creen, pero mañana lo veremos.


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Dic 2008)

A ver si los Nikkei boys superan esto con su espíritu kamikaze.

Los USEROS han puesto el liston muy alto.

Buenas noches.Mañana será un dia inolvidable,desayunemos fuerte.


----------



## Jucari (1 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, mañana tendremos un rebote de cierta envergadura para corregir el desequilibrio de hoy.
> 
> Ya se que no se lo creen, pero mañana lo veremos.



Visto lo visto en estos meses, Mulder creo hasta en las brujas y demonios....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Dic 2008)

*Entre otros...*

*CITI 22,2%
BANK OF AMERICA -20,92%
JPMORGAN CHASE -17,5%
AMERICAN EXPRESS -15,74%
ALCOA -13,48%
GENERAL MOTORS -12,4%
GENERAL ELECTRIC -9,73%
*

Madre de Dios que xxtia!

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Dic 2008)

mañana es el plan de los automoviles no?


----------



## técnica de hacienda (1 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, mañana tendremos un rebote de cierta envergadura para corregir el desequilibrio de hoy.
> 
> Ya se que no se lo creen, pero mañana lo veremos.



Madre mia! mañana la bolsa baja:o mis dineros:o


----------



## adso de melk (1 Dic 2008)

Ostion En Ws


----------



## sephon (1 Dic 2008)

Entre lo de Wall Street y esto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...9750-urgente-la-banca-compra-metrovacesa.html

Mañana se prevee un dia movidito en el IBEX... O a lo mejor es que han aprovechado el momento para que el impacto de esta "no-quiebra" quede mas disimulado...


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *CITI 22,2%
> BANK OF AMERICA -20,92%
> JPMORGAN CHASE -17,5%
> AMERICAN EXPRESS -15,74%
> ...



te dejas MS, morgan stanley, y GS, goldman sachs, ya te lo pongo yo:

*-23,05%* y *16,75%*



por cierto, que pasa con los after hours?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2008)

Ay Oma que ostiazo!!

Mañana que llegue el rebote porque esta perdiendo de paliza....

Al hilo de Metrovacesa, los banquitos ya están despedazando el cadaver para llevarse lo suyo, puede verse resentido aun mas


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Dic 2008)

http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=^vix sin comentarios


----------



## rosonero (1 Dic 2008)

Con la mañana que se presenta y yo jugando a padel.
Aprovecharé para calentar a los contrarios con teorías madmaxistas, que hay mucho triunfador del pisito y sus telefónicas o santanderes


----------



## Freeman (1 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *CITI 22,2%
> BANK OF AMERICA -20,92%
> JPMORGAN CHASE -17,5%
> AMERICAN EXPRESS -15,74%
> ...



Madre mia, vaya mega-ostia: me dan ganas de compulsar otro FAIL al dj.Impresionante


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Dic 2008)

PYN: Basic Chart for Pimco New York Municipal Income - Yahoo! Finance

y en after hours cae otro 14%

los demas recuperan entre 0-1%


----------



## elefante (1 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que el lunes es el primer día de diciembre, que estos días suelen ser alcistas y que se ha cumplido la prepauta que siempre apunta Cárpatos en su web, se podría asegurar que este lunes nos vamos ir a los cielos.



Esto esta escrito el viernes por la noche. Menos mal que todó se quedó en un "se podría asegurar" y no llegó a asegurarse porque si no ...


----------



## dillei (2 Dic 2008)

elefante dijo:


> Esto esta escrito el viernes por la noche. Menos mal que todó se quedó en un "se podría asegurar" y no llegó a asegurarse porque si no ...



un mono tirando dardos acertaría más seguro, aunque no de casi en la diana


----------



## Builder (2 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Mañana también podríamos tener un amago de rebote al alza, pero no creo que prospere.





Mulder dijo:


> Señores, mañana tendremos un rebote de cierta envergadura para corregir el desequilibrio de hoy.



Mulder, hombre, ¿prospera o no? ¿en qué quedamos? ¡Estoy en un sinvivir!


----------



## pobracara (2 Dic 2008)




----------



## Petardazo Inminente (2 Dic 2008)

Vaya... me he perdido lo mejor.

Mañana con este percal, datos del paro, etc... desayuno palomitas


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (2 Dic 2008)

*Monsieur Cárpatos...*

Los datos macro no dejan lugar a dudas, vamos a un proceso de estanflación, es decir, de bajo crecimiento combinado con precios a la baja, *uno de los peores escenarios que hay.*


----------



## nief (2 Dic 2008)

Nikkei 225	12/2 - 1 :11 
8,037.59 - 359.63


----------



## pobracara (2 Dic 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Los datos macro no dejan lugar a dudas, vamos a un proceso de estanflación, es decir, de bajo crecimiento combinado con precios a la baja, *uno de los peores escenarios que hay.*




Eso no es estanflación. Para el señor Cárpatos:

Estanflación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## nief (2 Dic 2008)

Nikkei 225	12/2 - 9:21 
7,953.58 - 443.64


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2008)

Os pongo al día que me voy a currar...

Nikkei -4,69%
Fut IBEX35 -115
Fut Dow +47
Brent -133 48,71$ :

Saludos...


----------



## El_Presi (2 Dic 2008)

Tokio se hunde y pierde los 8.000
07:03

Fuerte corrección de la bolsa de Tokio tras el hundimiento de los índices americanos. El Nikkei pierde los 8.000 puntos en busca de los mínimos anuales. Baja 533 puntos, o un 6,35%, y cierra la sesión a 7.863,7. El yen sube contra dólar y cotiza a 93,13.


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2008)

A los buenos días!

Si, ya se que parece que anuncio rebotes, pero realmente apunto señales que nos dicen rebotes, ayer mismo tras la apertura dije que aunque estábamos muy alcistas no me fiaba un pelo y así fue el resto del día.

Hoy tengo razones poderosas para creer que habrá un rebote fuerte al alza y con esto no quiero decir que hoy acabaremos verde ni rojo, simplemente digo que habrá durante la sesión un rebote de cierta envergadura, nada más, luego podría seguir arriba o cambiar las tornas repentinamente.

Será muy interesante ver que hacemos cuando lleguemos al gap de apertura que en el Stoxx lo tenemos hoy en 2282 y eso es relativamente cerca de donde estamos ahora (2250) si lo pasa al alza sería una buena señal de largos para hoy, si no lo pasa tal vez subamos cuando abran los americanos pero no se como acabaremos.


----------



## ronald29780 (2 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Si, ya se que parece que anuncio rebotes, pero realmente apunto señales que nos dicen rebotes, ayer mismo tras la apertura dije que aunque estábamos muy alcistas no me fiaba un pelo y así fue el resto del día.
> 
> ...



Conclusion para inversores:

Hagan caso a Mulder. Ponganse corto en las supuestas subidas y previstos rebotes y viceversa. 

A mi me funcionaba, hasta que llegue a coincidir una vez con él. Aunque lo de ayer promete rentabilizar mis cortos de la semana pasada...


----------



## Skizored (2 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, mañana tendremos un rebote de cierta envergadura para corregir el desequilibrio de hoy.
> 
> Ya se que no se lo creen, pero mañana lo veremos.




Ayer guiado por las previsiones de nuestro apreciado Mulder (metodo muy fiable) casi acierto en el Ibex *(-3,5%)*, sería muy facil hacer una previsión para hoy y que estadisticamente tuviera un 98% de probabilidades de acertar, por lo que lo dejaré para el resto de foreros.

¿Hoy el Ibex rebotará? ¿En que parte del rebote lo veremos?




Skizored dijo:


> Creo que no la pillaste y te paso rozando la calva.
> 
> Buenos dias.
> 
> hoy -3,5% para el Ibex, no se si tenemos ese certificado.





Skizored dijo:


> Es posible que mi anterior previsión del -3,5% se quede corta, (si que he leido mal los gráficos esta mañana).


----------



## Skizored (2 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Si, ya se que parece que anuncio rebotes, pero realmente apunto señales que nos dicen rebotes, ayer mismo tras la apertura dije que aunque estábamos muy alcistas no me fiaba un pelo y así fue el resto del día.
> 
> ...



Tio joder, cortate un poco vale. Hoy salen los datos del paro, si salen los datos malos y la bolsa sube aunque se lo merezca es un mal mensaje para los ciudadanos por lo que como mucho se quedaría quieta por respeto.

De todas formas ¿quieres saber cual es mi previsión para hoy?


----------



## Burbujeador (2 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Si, ya se que parece que anuncio rebotes, pero realmente apunto señales que nos dicen rebotes, ayer mismo tras la apertura dije que aunque estábamos muy alcistas no me fiaba un pelo y así fue el resto del día.
> 
> ...



¿ No decir nada se considera una predicción ?. Bueno yo apuesto que hoy bajada pero sobre todo en la primera media hora.


----------



## Starkiller (2 Dic 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Los datos macro no dejan lugar a dudas, vamos a un proceso de estanflación, es decir, de bajo crecimiento combinado con precios a la baja, *uno de los peores escenarios que hay.*



Jo, a veces Cárpatos tiene mas moral que el alcoyano. Estanflación, ya le gustaría. A estas alturas, salir con esas...

Aunque eso me suena más al Campuzano... ¿Seguro que no lo puso el?


----------



## dillei (2 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Si, ya se que parece que anuncio rebotes, pero realmente apunto señales que nos dicen rebotes, ayer mismo tras la apertura dije que aunque estábamos muy alcistas no me fiaba un pelo y así fue el resto del día.
> 
> ...



Estamos alcistas pero no me fio un pelo

hoy rebote fuerte al alza y puede acabar en verde o en rojo

Vamos... eso y no decir nada e slo mismo. Está claro que hoy habrá volatilidad.


----------



## chameleon (2 Dic 2008)

Mulder, te has especializado en no decir absolutamente nada. lo que dices es tan ambiguo que no sirve para nada, es imposible que falles. dices que subirá, que bajará y que habrá volatilidad. todo en la misma frase.

¿tú te das cuenta de lo que escribes? no estás aprendiendo análisis técnico, estás aprendiendo a no decir nada


----------



## Burbujeador (2 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Mulder, te has especializado en no decir absolutamente nada. lo que dices es tan ambiguo que no sirve para nada, es imposible que falles. dices que subirá, que bajará y que habrá volatilidad. todo en la misma frase.
> 
> ¿tú te das cuenta de lo que escribes? no estás aprendiendo análisis técnico, estás aprendiendo a no decir nada



Se esta conviertiendo en el analista perfecto, que pongan a este hombre en un banco serio pero ya.


----------



## Skizored (2 Dic 2008)

La verdad que a mi me va de P. M. solo hay que hacer lo contrario.

Mulder hoy no habrá rebote, di donde has visto las señales por favor.

La semana pasada la bolsa subió sin volumen, ayer bajaba pero con volumen lo cual dice que .....

El volumen es casi mas importante que la figura, el soporte, la resistencia y la madre que pario a la puñetera bolsa.


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2008)

Solo puedo decir lo único que se seguro que va a ocurrir, hoy tengo una señal de cambio de tendencia, pero la presión bajista estos días es fortísima ¿entonces?

Pues la experiencia me dice que hoy tendremos un bandazo al alza de cierta consideración, pero no estoy seguro de que acabemos en verde.

Creo que se puede decir más alto pero no más claro.


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2008)

Claro que ya se lo que quieren uds.: hoy nos iremos al cielo o a lo mejor, hoy nos iremos al infierno, eso es muy facil de decir, pero la bolsa nos enseña que hay tonalidades dentro del panorama diario general verde o rojo.

Muchas veces las aperturas de los americanos implican cambios de tendencia.

De momento estamos totalmente laterales, esperando algo y eso apunta en la dirección de lo que he comentado, pero uds. siempre hacen culpables antes de que las cosas ocurran, esperen y luego critiquen.


----------



## chameleon (2 Dic 2008)

están cerrando cortos ...


----------



## Skizored (2 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Claro que ya se lo que quieren uds.: hoy nos iremos al cielo o a lo mejor, hoy nos iremos al infierno, eso es muy facil de decir, pero la bolsa nos enseña que hay tonalidades dentro del panorama diario general verde o rojo.
> 
> Muchas veces las aperturas de los americanos implican cambios de tendencia.
> 
> De momento estamos totalmente laterales, esperando algo y eso apunta en la dirección de lo que he comentado, pero uds. siempre hacen culpables antes de que las cosas ocurran, esperen y luego critiquen.




No queremos eso, a mi personalmente me gustaría que fueras mas explicito y dijeras *donde has visto esa señal de rebote*, yo prometo decir donde he visto lo que pasará hoy y donde vi ayer que la bolsa bajaba un 3,5 y me quede corto.


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2008)

Skizored dijo:


> No queremos eso, a mi personalmente me gustaría que fueras mas explicito y dijeras *donde has visto esa señal de rebote*, yo prometo decir donde he visto lo que pasará hoy y donde vi ayer que la bolsa bajaba un 3,5 y me quede corto.



Pues mira, eso no se lo voy a decir a nadie porque forma parte de mi sistema y me ha costado mucho tiempo de estudio obtener esas señales como para estar ahora largándolas por ahí y puedo decir que nunca las he visto fallar, aunque llevo siguiendo estas señales menos de un año.

Doy los resultados de mis señales, nada más y lo siento mucho.


----------



## chameleon (2 Dic 2008)

mulder, creo que eres la persona más positiva y optimista consigo misma que conozco xD


----------



## Skizored (2 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues mira, eso no se lo voy a decir a nadie porque forma parte de mi sistema y me ha costado mucho tiempo de estudio obtener esas señales como para estar ahora largándolas por ahí y *puedo decir que nunca las he visto fallar*, aunque llevo siguiendo estas señales menos de un año.
> 
> Doy los resultados de mis señales, nada más y lo siento mucho.




Poder si que puedes, pero deberias revisar un poco este sistema .


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> mulder, creo que eres la persona más positiva y optimista consigo misma que conozco xD



La señal siempre acierta y lo indica claramente (cuando aparece), pero una cosa es la señal y otra cuando se cumple lo que dice la señal, normalmente es al día siguiente cuando ocurre, pero en una sesión de 8:00 a 22:00 pueden pasar tantas cosas que es dificil aprovecharla.

Estoy investigando la relación entre la señal y el gap de apertura porque me parece un buen sitio donde sacarle partido.


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2008)

Ahora mismo en el Stoxx hemos tenido una escaramuza al alza superando máximos del día que Chameleon ha definido como cierre de cortos, sin embargo, hemos vuelto a bajar y hemos vuelto a los mínimos en un abrir y cerrar de ojos ¿ven como es complicado?

Cuando el panorama es confuso mis previsiones salen confusas.


----------



## Skizored (2 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Si, ya se que parece que anuncio rebotes, pero realmente apunto señales que nos dicen rebotes, ayer mismo tras la apertura dije que aunque estábamos muy alcistas no me fiaba un pelo y así fue el resto del día.
> 
> ...




Fijate en lo que has dicho esta mañana:



> Si, ya se que parece que anuncio rebotes, pero realmente apunto señales que nos dicen rebotes, ayer mismo tras la apertura dije que aunque estábamos muy alcistas no me fiaba un pelo y así fue el resto del día.



El resto del dia fue a su bola y no hizo caso a tus señales.



> Hoy tengo razones poderosas para creer que habrá un rebote fuerte al alza y con esto no quiero decir que hoy acabaremos verde ni rojo,



Te ha faltado acabar la frase con un "mas bien todo lo contrario"



> simplemente digo que habrá durante la sesión un rebote de cierta envergadura, nada más, luego podría seguir arriba o cambiar las tornas repentinamente.



y si como creo yo no habrá rebote ¿me enseñaras las señales?





> Será muy interesante ver que hacemos cuando lleguemos al gap de apertura que en el Stoxx lo tenemos hoy en 2282 y eso es relativamente cerca de donde estamos ahora (2250) si lo pasa al alza sería una buena señal de largos para hoy, si no lo pasa tal vez subamos cuando abran los americanos pero no se como acabaremos.[/





> *Instrucciones de uso:* Comience por la primera casilla de la columna 1, pasando luego a cualquier casilla de la columna 2, luego a otra de la 3, y luego otra de la columna 4. Cada frase tiene sentido si lee una casilla de cada columna. No se preocupe si en el desorden de la lectura repite alguna casilla (nadie se dará cuenta). ​Aquí lo tenéis en formato PDF por si queréis imprimirlo y tenerlo a mano.
> <TABLE style="BORDER-RIGHT: rgb(170,170,170) 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: rgb(170,170,170) 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 95%; BACKGROUND: rgb(249,249,249) 0% 50%; BORDER-LEFT: rgb(170,170,170) 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: rgb(170,170,170) 1px solid; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=10 width="100%" border=2><TBODY><TR style="FONT-SIZE: 2em; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=middle><TH style="BACKGROUND: rgb(221,221,238); HEIGHT: 50px; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=middle width="25%">1</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND: rgb(221,221,238); TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=middle width="25%">2 </TH><TH style="BACKGROUND: rgb(221,221,238); TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=middle width="25%">3 </TH><TH style="BACKGROUND: rgb(221,221,238); TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=middle width="25%">4 </TH></TR><TR style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TD>Queridas compañeras y compañeros bloggers, </TD><TD>la frecuencia con que se postea en un blog </TD><TD>nos obliga a un exhaustivo análisis </TD><TD>de las condiciones de retroalimentación con los lectores de un blog. </TD></TR><TR style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TD>Por otra parte, y dada la situación actual de la blogosfera, </TD><TD>herramientas gratuitas como Blogger </TD><TD>cumple un rol esencial en la difusión </TD><TD>de elementos cada vez más populares, como los famosos widgets. </TD></TR><TR style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TD>Así mismo, </TD><TD>el aumento constante de nuestra actividad </TD><TD>exige la actualización y revisión </TD><TD>del blogs cooperativos como Microsiervos. </TD></TR><TR style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TD>Sin embargo, no debemos olvidar que </TD><TD>la estructura actual de Internet </TD><TD>unido a la proliferación de "gurus" explican el éxito </TD><TD>de las actitudes de los internautas al leer determinadas noticias. </TD></TR><TR style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TD>De igual manera, </TD><TD>el nuevo modelo de programación colaborativa </TD><TD>garantiza la contextualización </TD><TD>de las nuevas bitácoras que van apareciendo. </TD></TR><TR style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TD>La aplicaciones Web 2.0 prueban que </TD><TD>el desarrollo continuo de distintas plugins para Wordpress </TD><TD>cumple con los estándares </TD><TD>de experiencias de usuario enriquecidas. </TD></TR><TR style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TD>En Barrapunto ya advirtieron sobre estos problemas, ya que </TD><TD>nuestra actividad de información y sensibilización </TD><TD>facilita a todas luces la consideración </TD><TD>de comunidades de blogueros y lectores afines. </TD></TR><TR style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TD>El otro día leí en Meneame un artículo sobre que </TD><TD>el reforzamiento y desarrollo de las nuevas tecnologías </TD><TD>obstaculiza el desarrollo "dospuntocero" </TD><TD>de trackbacks y conversación distribuida </TD></TR><TR style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TD>La revolución producida en Internet en los últimos años nos muestra que </TD><TD>la consulta directa con los numerosos profesionales </TD><TD>ofrece un permanente estado "Beta" </TD><TD>del modelo de gestión de la información en la red. </TD></TR><TR style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TD>Los principios que estableció Tim Berners-Lee, inciden en que </TD><TD>la proliferación de los llamados "trolls" </TD><TD>genera iniciativas de estilo similar al de la Wikipedia </TD><TD>del éxito creciente de AJAX en la web. </TD></TR><TR style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TD>Incluso bien pudiéramos atrevernos a sugerir que </TD><TD>un relanzamiento específico de programas como Google Maps </TD><TD>habrá de significar un auténtico punto de partida </TD><TD>de las básicas premisas adoptadas </TD></TR><TR style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TD>Es obvio señalar </TD><TD>la existencia de casos extraordinarios como el de Javi Moya </TD><TD>permite en todo caso explicitar las razones fundamentales </TD><TD>de las tesis del profesor Orihuela. </TD></TR><TR style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TD>Se ha posteado mucho sobre que </TD><TD>la experiencia de blogs modestos como "El pito doble" </TD><TD>asegura en todo caso una experiencia multiplataforma </TD><TD>de la importancia de los comentarios en los blogs. </TD></TR><TR style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TD>Para terminar, cabe añadir que </TD><TD>el camino abierto por YouTube o Goggle </TD><TD>deriva en una esperanzadora visión </TD><TD>como se explica en el libro “Blogs. La conversación en Internet que está revolucionando medios, empresas y ciudadanos”
> 
> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> ...


----------



## dillei (2 Dic 2008)

Al final cerramos el gap


----------



## NosTrasladamus (2 Dic 2008)

Y esto?


El río de la vida dijo:


> *Dow -7,7%
> S&P -8,9%
> Nasdaq -9,0%
> Nikkei -6,35%*
> ...



Por cierto dillei, me gustaba más tu avatar de la diablesa...


----------



## dillei (2 Dic 2008)

NosTrasladamus dijo:


> Y esto?
> 
> Por cierto dillei, me gustaba más tu avatar de la diablesa...



Me flipé un poco con la peli


----------



## brickworld (2 Dic 2008)

Pues mucho reirse con Mulder, pero parece que esta intentado rebotar.

Por cierto alguien me puede decir que le pasa a Iberia, ya se que esta en procesos de fusion, pero aguanta las embestidas como nadie...


----------



## sephon (2 Dic 2008)

brickworld dijo:


> Pues mucho reirse con Mulder, pero parece que esta intentado rebotar.
> 
> Por cierto alguien me puede decir que le pasa a Iberia, ya se que esta en procesos de fusion, pero aguanta las embestidas como nadie...



We'll see...

PD: Porque la gente se empeña en seguir los partidos de futbol cuando esto es mucho mas entrentenido .


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2008)

sephon dijo:


> PD: Porque la gente se empeña en seguir los partidos de futbol cuando esto es mucho mas entrentenido .



100% de acuerdo, aunque a mi no me gusta el futbol, como mucho sigo a la selección en mundiales/eurocopas y ya tengo mi cupo de futbol cubierto para dos años


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2008)

Pues en el Stoxx ya hemos pasado claramente el gap con su correspondiente pull-back y ahora estamos en verde.

De momento nos vamos arriba, el volumen es normal, ni alto ni bajo, pero hay cierta presión bajista subyacente que podría hacerse fuerte con la apertura de los gringos, así que vayan con cuidado.


----------



## Ghell (2 Dic 2008)

IBEX 35 (^IBEX) 11:30 : 8.606,10 * Up 95,60 (1,12%)*

Mulder tenia razon XD


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Dic 2008)

cuando es el plan de viabilidad de la industria del automovil en USA?


----------



## Kujire (2 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> cuando es el plan de viabilidad de la industria del automovil en USA?



Hoy tienen la presentación en el congreso...


----------



## chameleon (2 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuando el panorama es confuso mis previsiones salen confusas.



el panorama no es confuso, botamos de 7800 a 9500. cuando nos acerquemos a sietemiles y parezca que se va a acabar el mundo pónganse largos. cuando nos acerquemos a 9500 y en la radio oigan hablar de rally de navidad pónganse cortos.

es muy simple, yo todavía espero ver esos 9500 esta semana


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> el panorama no es confuso, botamos de 7800 a 9500. cuando nos acerquemos a sietemiles y parezca que se va a acabar el mundo pónganse largos. cuando nos acerquemos a 9500 y en la radio oigan hablar de rally de navidad pónganse cortos.
> 
> es muy simple, yo todavía espero ver esos 9500 esta semana



Pues yo no estoy tan seguro (aun) de que lo lleguemos a conseguir.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2008)

¿Hay alguien de guardia?

BANKINTER R 6.55 -57.50 *-89.77% *


----------



## SNB4President (2 Dic 2008)

El Ibex es de los más eufóricos de Europa hoy. Visto el sangrazo de ayer de Wall Street estamos a la espera de qué sucede el day after... 

Joder, qué susto con el Bankinter, esto será en lo que va de año, ¿no?

Edito: será un error de aquellos de "comas" de yahoo:

http://www.cotizalia.com/ficha_valor/indice.asp?carpeta=mc&meva=M_BKT


----------



## SNB4President (2 Dic 2008)

Hoy Europa no sé, pero los Yankees acaban rojos. Palabra.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2008)

Ayer el IBEX estuvo a punto de pillar al DOW... hoy le saca casi 500 puntos!!!! :

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (2 Dic 2008)

se nos acaba la gasol-ine y ya estoy escuchando como pringa el motor de nuevo, nos vamos chic@s!!!!! 

...me voy a castigar a los de siempre jeje


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2008)

Parece que hoy no nos toca respiro bajista hasta que cierren los europeos, c'est la vie!

Mañana parece que volverán las bajadas aunque aun es algo pronto para asegurarlo, veamos como se desarrolla el resto del día.

El eurostoxx tiene puesto el límite de las subidas de hoy alrededor del 2390, pero ahora tiene una resistencia algo fuerte en el 2360, si la pasa ese será el objetivo final. Es muy probable que la pase porque el volumen está siendo muy alto esta tarde.


----------



## Con Dos Gonadas (2 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Si, ya se que parece que anuncio rebotes, pero realmente apunto señales que nos dicen rebotes, ayer mismo tras la apertura dije que aunque estábamos muy alcistas no me fiaba un pelo y así fue el resto del día.
> 
> ...




Casi todos dijeron que te equivocabas.
Me quito el sombrero ante tu acertado análisis.
Me ha dicho la rubia que la próxima vez se lo quita ella


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2008)

Con Dos Gonadas dijo:


> Casi todos dijeron que te equivocabas.
> Me quito el sombrero ante tu acertado análisis.
> Me ha dicho la rubia que la próxima vez se lo quita ella



Gracias por el comentario y ahora vamos a hacer que la rubia se quite el sombrero


----------



## Bayne (2 Dic 2008)

*Owned al foro*

Hoy el owned ha sido al 90% de los foreros..


----------



## Con Dos Gonadas (2 Dic 2008)

Creo que D. Emiliuco Botín se tomará el turrón el día 25 con las acciones del SAN a 7,50 Euros cómo mínimo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2008)

El post de la banca europea...

*BARCLAYS -3,48%
SGENERALE -2,87%
HSBC -1,43%
UBS -0,68%
BNP -0,25%
ING +3,16%
DBANK +4,86%
FORTIS +5,46%
BBVA +6,3%
SANTANDER +6,5%
COMMERZBANK +7,87%
ROYAL BANK SCOTLAND +16,79%
*

La verdad es que hoy no hay nada que certificar... 
Tonuel, tienes que volver que esto va pa'rriba!!!! 

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Dic 2008)

Hola a todos, aunque no escribo nunca, sigo este hilo a diaro, asi que saludos a Mulder, Tonueles, y demás ilustre de este nuestro foro.

Por cierto, unas palmaditas para Mulder, que hoy si, nos ha hecho un OWNED en toda regla a todos aquellos los que abrimos cortos el pasado Viernes al cierre con vistas al lunes. Creo que ha sido la primera vez en la vida que después de una bajada tan vertiginosa en el DJI, suba al siguiente dia un 2%.

Propongo ideas para el que le vayan las cosas arriesgadas, aqui van dos:
BXX.PA: Summary for SGAM ETF XB.DJ EUR. - Yahoo! Finance
LXX.PA: Summary for SGAM ETF LEV.DJES50 - Yahoo! Finance

PD: Personalmente, y perfectamente erroneo, mantenemos cortos.

Saludos!


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2008)

Con Dos Gonadas dijo:


> Creo que D. Emiliuco Botín se tomará el turrón el día 25 con las acciones del SAN a 7,50 Euros cómo mínimo.



y tengo un par de amiguitos cabrones y palilleros que me sondearan con los ojos diciendo "¿ves?, ¿ves como no pasa nada?, meti acciones y me estoy llevando un buen pico..."


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Dic 2008)

sale tonuel a tiempo de certificar lo de USA?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xWV4lKbiGGU&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xWV4lKbiGGU&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Sin comentarios lo de USA :

Saludos...


----------



## nief (2 Dic 2008)

que pasa con lo de las automovilisticas?


----------



## chameleon (2 Dic 2008)

hasta el rabo todo es toro 

el jueves 9500 el ibex

edit: y luego pabajo ofcourse 7800 ...


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2008)

Pues al final el Stoxx no pudo llegar al 2390, una lástima, hoy les dije que a pesar de que ibamos a tener un buen tramo al alza había cierta presión bajista subyacente, esa presión bajista se ha mostrado durante estas últimas horas de forma bastante cruda.

Para saber que hará el mercado hay que ponerse muchas veces en la piel de un leoncio y pensar de forma retorcida tal como lo hacen ellos, hoy nos han dado las claves de lo que parece que ocurrirá mañana, aunque me gustaría saber como vamos a terminar hoy.

Lo pongo esquemáticamente para que no se malinterprete:
- Abriremos a la baja.
- Tendremos un primer período al alza donde rebotaremos en el gap.
- Es posible que pasemos el gap durante un pequeño tiempo por arriba.
- Bajaremos más fuerte que el lunes.

Hoy he visto otra señal de cambio de tendencia. La señal es algo menos clara que ayer, y aunque he notado algún problema cuando estas señales se repiten mucho, creo que la de mañana es clara y el tramo previsto, hacer como que subimos para luego bajar ferozmente, coincide muy bien con el pensamiento retorcido de un leoncio, sus window dressings y su pretensión de crear sentimiento contrario.

El objetivo en el Stoxx para mañana estaría entre el 2170 y el 2141, esto implica hacer entre 188 y 217 puntos en un solo día. Sé que alguien me mirará mal por esto, pero el VIX está haciendo un movimiento de subida estos días y mañana toca el plato fuerte.

Así que prepárense para todo tipo de engañifas antes de la traca de mañana, estoy prácticamente seguro de que el día será como les acabo de contar.

Y si no, tendrán una buena oportunidad para devolverme el owned de hoy


----------



## Kujire (2 Dic 2008)

nief dijo:


> que pasa con lo de las automovilisticas?



... que pierden gasol-ine por todas partes. Ford ha presentado su plan hoy, y ha comentado que no necesita la pasta.....pero que si se la dan ..no le va a hacer un feo... al final con 9.000B$ les llega y que va a invertir 11.000B$. Por cierto, el CEO de FORD irá conduciendo su coche al congreso, no habrá bonus para nadie, se cree que se desprenderán de Volvo

GM se va a cargar un montoón de marcas(te imaginas los concesinarios qué esta´ran eek, y su CEO ha propuesto cobrar 1$, pero lo del Jet privado lo mantiene, para eso es el Boss. De momento no han presentado su plan.

De de la otra nadie habla....


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2008)

Una cosa que se me ha olvidado comentar antes es que hay muchas probabilidades de que el jueves y el viernes sigamos con la tendencia bajista aunque no de forma tan cruda como me espero para mañana.


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2008)

Hola amigos, antes que nada gracias por el apoyo en la semanita de fria reclusión que me ha tocado vivir... 

Aunque hoy sea un dia aciago para mi por lo acontecido en el parquet madrileño... 

Pero no por ello se va a quedar sin certificar... lo que ocurrió en el gran dia de ayer...


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2008)

*Vayan recogiendo sus certificados hamijos...*


*Lunes, 1 de Diciembre de 2008*


MORGAN STANLEY -23,05%
CITI -22,2%
BANK OF AMERICA -20,92%
JPMORGAN CHASE -17,5%
GOLDMAN SACHS -16,75%
AMERICAN EXPRESS -15,74%
ALCOA -13,48%
GENERAL MOTORS -12,4%
GENERAL ELECTRIC -9,73%



Dow -7,7%
S&P -8,9%
Nasdaq -9,0%
Nikkei -6,35%






*Acabo de salir del trullo y hace bastante frio... pero noticias como estas me reconfortan...*


----------



## maquiabelo (2 Dic 2008)

*jajajajajjaa BIENVENIDO*

 Que bien verte en "activo" otra vez.
Hazme un favor, no te hagas expulsar de nuevo. Aunque es de agradecer que junto contigo arrastraras a unos cuantos pelmas.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Hola amigos, antes que nada gracias por el apoyo en la semanita de fria reclusión que me han tocado vivir...
> 
> Aunque hoy sea un dia aciago para mi por lo acontecido en el parquet madrileño...
> 
> No por ello se va a quedar sin certificar... lo que ocurrió en el gran dia de ayer...



Espero que te hayan dejado libre por siempre,...no te hayan dado la condicional como el cachuli

Me alegro que estes por aqui, hamijo

EDITO: Por cierto , Tonuel , seguro que no has visto algo como esto jamás ¿no? jejeje (menos mal que esto es un error)

BANKINTER R 6.55 -57.50 *-89.77% *


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2008)

Bienvenido Tonuel!!! 

Quedan 13 minutos... te necesitamos!!!! 

Saludos...

Edito: Jo, ha sido llegar Tonuel y el Dow bajar 120 puntos!!!! (8400-8280)


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Dic 2008)

que pena!

al final hoy te quedas sin USA porque Ford "es viable"


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Dic 2008)

certifica la caida del bono de ayer!!

pro cierto hoy minimos de cojones... sigue bajando


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2008)

maquiabelo dijo:


> Que bien verte en "activo" otra vez.
> Hazme un favor, no te hagas expulsar de nuevo. Aunque es de agradecer que junto contigo arrastraras a unos cuantos pelmas.



Gracias, al final acabaron con mi paciencia... 

Pero no está mal que alguien reparta estopa a los trolls que pululan por el hilo del yuri... 



Pepitoria dijo:


> Espero que te hayan dejado libre por siempre,...no te hayan dado la condicional como el cachuli
> 
> Me alegro que estes por aqui, hamijo
> 
> ...



Gracias, pero aquí en Siberia no me dejaban conectar y no me enteraba de nada... 

Siempre salia un ruso con la porra y me sacaba un banned en to el careto... :

Y nada, que mañana cojo el vuelo con dirección a Valencia... cuando pise el suelo patrio se van a cagar estos del ibex...


----------



## Kujire (2 Dic 2008)

Que bueno que el Pequeñin ya está por aki!!!!

Nancy ("La Pelos") Pelosy se prepara para hablar... Nancy siempre "anima" a los mercados... aparte que "la gusta conducir lo que sea..."


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Dic 2008)

usa sube alrededor del 4%, asi que mañana japon sube el 4% tb y nosotros lucharemos con el 8800 de nuevo...

y vuelta a empezar



GM sube un 4% justo en los ultimos 2 minutos... informacion privelegiada pelosi?


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Bienvenido Tonuel!!!
> 
> Quedan 13 minutos... te necesitamos!!!!
> 
> ...



jeje cuando llegue a España rompemos mínimos... 



azkunaveteya dijo:


> certifica la caida del bono de ayer!!
> 
> pro cierto hoy minimos de cojones... sigue bajando



Donde está ese bono que no lo encuentro... xD :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Que bueno que el Pequeñin ya está por aki!!!!
> 
> Nancy ("La Pelos") Pelosy se prepara para hablar... Nancy siempre "anima" a los mercados... aparte que "la gusta conducir lo que sea..."



Si gracias... 

Lástima que mis amados multinicks *Solbes* y *Pequeño Nelson *cayeran por el camino... 

Siempre guardaré un grato recuerdo de ellos... 



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Una cosa que se me ha olvidado comentar antes es que hay muchas probabilidades de que el jueves y el viernes sigamos con la tendencia bajista aunque no de forma tan cruda como me espero para mañana.



Tienes algún CFD, o similar¿?


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Dic 2008)

busca el hilo de la caida historica del bono!!


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2008)

*jojojo se me habian escapado estos de ayer... *


UBS -12,34%
ING -11,36%
FORTIS -11,19%
DBANK -11,04%
COMMERZBANK -10,25%




INTESA SANPAOLO -8,58%
BNP PARIBAS -7,63%
CAGRICOLE -7,52%
LLOYDS -6,9%
BARCLAYS -6,73%
SANTANDER -6,69%
BBVA -6,39%
UNICREDIT -6,37%
SGENERALE -5,63%
POPULAR -5,45%





Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Dic 2008)

Futuros en rojo, tanto en ws como en el dax


----------



## Kujire (2 Dic 2008)

*Nancy habla de las Autos...*



> "GM, Ford y Chrisler han entregado un "plan" ahora la principales agencias gubernamentales , el Jueves o Viernes tendremos la sesión de control en el congreso/senado, luego debatiremos y se legislará en consecuencia. Queremos ver un compromiso, un Plan de negocio para el futuro, no vamos a dar dinero a empresas que van a perder millones de dolares, la viabilidad de éstas industrias será la garantía de la contabilidad de los impuestos de los ciudadanos"





> "Nadie quiere una bancarrota, de hecho si el plan no nos gusta les diremos cómo se deben re-estructurar,... y así se hará"



(por las buenas o por las malas, punto y pelota, añado)



> "Hay familias en USA que no han disfrutado de unas fiestas (por las de la semana pasada) incluso teniendo que recurrir a la beneficiencia, estamos muy preocupados, es realmente malo que en Acción de Gracias tengamos que rescatar bancos y ahora tengamos que rescatar los bancos de comida, es decir nuestras tiendas"



...los periodistas la han cabreado y les ha recordado amablemente que ellos sí tuvierion fiestas y se ha despedido. No sé pero a mi esta lady me cae bien, habla muy claro y siempre tiene algo sensible con lo que llegar a la gente, aunque luego te la estén :o.... en fin.


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2008)

Nancy dijo:


> GM, Ford y Chrisler han entregado un "plan" ahora la principales agencias gubernamentales , el Jueves o Viernes tendremos la sesión de control en el congreso/senado, luego debatiremos y se legislará en consecuencia. Queremos ver un compromiso, un Plan de negocio para el futuro, no vamos a dar dinero a empresas que van a perder millones de dolares, la viabilidad de éstas industrias será la garantía de la contabilidad de los impuestos de los ciudadanos".



Habeis oido lo de que van a vender sus jets privados... y que el pollo de General motors se cascará 800 Km en coche híbrido para ir a suplicar la guita... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Dic 2008)

Las ventas de General Motors, Ford y Chrysler en EEUU se hunden en noviembre. europapress.es


Los tres principales fabricantes de automóviles de Estados Unidos, General Motors, Ford y Chrysler, sufrieron un fuerte batacazo en sus resultados comerciales correspondientes a noviembre pasado, pues sus ventas en EEUU cayeron un 41%, un 30% y un 47%, respectivamente, según los datos difundidos por las empresas


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Los tres principales fabricantes de automóviles de Estados Unidos, General Motors, Ford y Chrysler, sufrieron un fuerte batacazo en sus resultados comerciales correspondientes a noviembre pasado, pues sus ventas en EEUU cayeron un 41%, un 30% y un 47%, respectivamente, según los datos difundidos por las empresas



Pues ya ves... eso no es nada... 

En la ciudad que me vió nacer han caido las ventas de coches un 68% en Noviembre... :

Aterrizaje suave hoyga... 




Saludos


----------



## Kujire (2 Dic 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Habeis oido lo de que van a vender sus jets privados... y que el pollo de General motors se cascará 800 Km en coche híbrido para ir a suplicar la guita...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



... fuentes no oficiales han sugerido lo de hacer el Camino de Santiago desde Detroit en un Hummer Eléctrico... algo asi como el "Camino Green-Go" para reconvertir la imagen de la marca malgastando toneladas de gasol-ine en algo más ecológico (la sugerencia viene de arriba arriba...)


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Dic 2008)

Wellcome tonuel ....


----------



## Builder (2 Dic 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Hola amigos, antes que nada gracias por el apoyo en la semanita de fria reclusión que me ha tocado vivir...



*Wellcome Back!!!!*

Ahora a ver si se porta el Ibex mañana para recibirte como mereces


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2008)

Builder dijo:


> *Welcome Back!!!!*
> 
> Ahora a ver si se porta el Ibex mañana para recibirte como mereces





Alvin Red dijo:


> Welcome tonuel ....



Thank you... 


*tonuel has come back...* 





Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Dic 2008)

mercados,finanzas,economia,fondos y cotizaciones - Invertia


y este es bueno:
Blogs Expansión.com


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Dic 2008)

Futuros ahora mismo en España, Usa y Alemania.

-23
-55
-31.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## Jucari (3 Dic 2008)

Tonuel!!!!...Bienvenido!!!!!...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2008)

NOS CAEMOS....
*
IBEX35 -1,2% -105 8730 puntos*

Saludos....

Edit: Futuros USA -100, diferencia DOW-IBEX 400 puntos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2008)

-Credit Suisse rebaja a Iberdrola de sobreponderar a neutral, y baja precio objetivo de 11 a 8,5.

-JP Morgan rebaja precio objetivo en Repsol a 17,5.

-Credit Suisse mejora a Iberdrola Renovables de neutral a sobreponderar, aunque baja precio objetivo de 5,35 a 3,3 euros.

-Según Expansion Abu Dhabi estudia pasar una oferta por la participación de Sacyr en Repsol.

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Dic 2008)

Stoxx50 -1.23... planeador abajo!

YouTube - Mazinger Z

PD: Alguien sabe como poner los videos directos¿?

Gracias


----------



## Mulder (3 Dic 2008)

A los buenos días!

Pues parece que hoy nos caemos a plomo sin tocar el gap, nos hemos quedado a 5 puntos de el y ya hemos empezado con la bajada de hoy, esto implica otro pensamiento retorcido de los leoncios, si hay que bajar fuerte no les damos puntos de 'anclaje' a las gacelas donde puedan entrar fácilmente.

Pero aun queda mucha tela que cortar hoy.


----------



## Skizored (3 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Pues parece que hoy nos caemos a plomo sin tocar el gap, nos hemos quedado a 5 puntos de el y ya hemos empezado con la bajada de hoy, esto implica otro pensamiento retorcido de los leoncios, si hay que bajar fuerte no les damos puntos de 'anclaje' a las gacelas donde puedan entrar fácilmente.
> 
> Pero aun queda mucha tela que cortar hoy.




Hoy prometo no meterme contigo, te has ganado mis felicitaciones por lo de ayer, acertaste de lleno.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Dic 2008)

Previsiones para hoy en el DJI¿?.

Pregunto.

-. ¿ Hay alguien que le haya dado importancia alcista entre los foreros a la estrella del amanecer de ayer, [ aparece en cuatro horas ]

Saludos


----------



## davinci79 (3 Dic 2008)

Hoy apuesto por un -10% para el SAN


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Dic 2008)

hamijos, tonuel está al llegar


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Dic 2008)

a las 11.00 tocamos fondo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2008)

*De cárpatos...*

*PMI servicios España**
Baja de 32,2 a 28,2, peor de la historia*. El indicador de empleo baja de 44,1 a 37,3. Precios baja de 47,5 a 41,7. Dato muy negativo para nuestra economía.

*PMI servicios eurozona*
Baja de 43,6 a 38,9 peor de lo esperado que era 39,7. *Mínimo histórico...*
Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Dic 2008)

mulder, el 8500 como lo ves?


----------



## SNB4President (3 Dic 2008)

Qué bien, esto sí que es vida, Tonuel por fin ha vuelto, Mulder está en racha... hoy sangrazo.


----------



## Vercingetorix (3 Dic 2008)

Está claro q el Ibex está mas estancado que el agua de un cubo. No sale de los mismos valores desde hace jornadas, y jornadas y jornadas. El brutal crack de la caida de 16.000 a 8.000 ha dejado las cosas estabilizadas

Solo espero que esta estabilizacion acabe llegando tb a la economia real


----------



## Mulder (3 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mulder, el 8500 como lo ves?



No analizo mucho el Ibex, pero si no tenemos un fuerte tirón en algún momento dado parece factible para esta misma tarde poco después de la apertura norteamericana.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2008)

*IBEX35 -1,70% -150puntos 8680
*
¿Os parece poca bajada? :


----------



## elefante (3 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *IBEX35 -1,70% -150puntos 8680
> *
> ¿Os parece poca bajada? :



Sinceramente sí. A estas alturas, menos de un 5% se subida o bajada no merece la pena ni comentarse


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *IBEX35 -1,70% -150puntos 8680
> *
> ¿Os parece poca bajada? :



Esta bajada es de pobres


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Stoxx50 -1.23... planeador abajo!
> 
> YouTube - Mazinger Z
> 
> ...



Dentro del youtube a la derecha hay un sitio donde pone insertar o embed, comienza por <object... cópialo y pégalo aquí directamente... 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ukf7Ef9bRII&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ukf7Ef9bRII&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Dic 2008)

a las 11 ha sido no?


----------



## Hagen (3 Dic 2008)

Rumores,

Parece ser que Sacyr tiene vendido ya el 10% de Repsol a 26 chuflos
Y Endesa en una semana dice que dan un dividendo de mas de 5 chuflos..... Endesa y Acciona, hoy pierden poco.............. en una semana en los cielos


----------



## SNB4President (3 Dic 2008)

¿A quién se rumorea que ha vendido sacyr a tal precio?*¿Al fondo Kuwaitiano ese o a los rusos a crédito de los banquitos españoles?


----------



## Hagen (3 Dic 2008)

26,70 a los rusos el 10%
el 10% restante enter muta, caixa y caixa cataluña

operación confirmada


----------



## Vercingetorix (3 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *IBEX35 -1,70% -150puntos 8680
> *
> ¿Os parece poca bajada? :




Hombre, si 1,70 es una bajada importante... entonces la subida de ayer seria ctalogada como "de infarto" 

No, sinceramente, creo q unas variaciones de un 2% o 3% no son signifacitvas, maxime teniendo en cuenta q se alternan subidas y bajadas casi dia sí y día no... con lo cual el indice no sufre grandes cambios


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> 26,70 a los rusos el 10%
> el 10% restante enter muta, caixa y caixa cataluña
> 
> operación confirmada



Tienes enlace? 

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (3 Dic 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> 26,70 a los rusos el 10%
> el 10% restante enter muta, caixa y caixa cataluña
> 
> operación confirmada



que interesante, en caso de una opa al 100% posterior, ¿cuánto pedirían los rusos para que salga bien? 

a ver si hoy llegamos a 8950, los 9500 habrá que retrasarlos al viernes o primeros de la semana que viene


----------



## Hagen (3 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tienes enlace?
> 
> Saludos...



No, no tengo. Se dicen el pecado pero no el pecador

Pero mira como a ido avanzando criteria.... y como se ha animado el ibex, y como diverge de los futuros del dow


----------



## Mulder (3 Dic 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> No, no tengo. Se dicen el pecado pero no el pecador
> 
> Pero mira como a ido avanzando criteria.... y como se ha animado el ibex, y como diverge de los futuros del dow



El Ibex debería estar sobre los 8600 poco antes de que abran los gringos.


----------



## Hagen (3 Dic 2008)

si, hoy tiene toda la pinta que el ibex pierde un -4%.

Ademas todo dependera de la ultima hora del dow, de 21:00 a 22:00 lo demas es paja.

El gap de subida que tubo en media hora es lo que estamos descontando ahora.

Asi que dependera de como muevan el arbol los HF.

Pero deberiamos ir a ver los 800 del SP, antes de la subida de tipos de mañana


----------



## Hagen (3 Dic 2008)

quien dijo subida de tipos, es bajada.....

.... Aunque trichect tambien se equivoco cuando lo subio de 4 a 4,25


----------



## Vercingetorix (3 Dic 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> si, hoy tiene toda la pinta que el ibex pierde un -4%.



No lo veo yo asi. Yo creo q si pierde un 2,5% ya es mucho, tal y como va la cosa


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Dic 2008)

Los futuros de WS 80 puntos en rojo a dos horas de que abra.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Dic 2008)

Invertia.com - Economía/Empresas.- Lukoil rebaja sus pretensiones y negocia la compra de hasta un 20% de Repsol a Sacyr y La Caixa

Lukoil rebaja sus pretensiones y negocia la compra de hasta un 20% de Repsol a Sacyr y La Caixa


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Dic 2008)

-112 rojo en WS


----------



## Freeman (3 Dic 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> *Vayan recogiendo sus certificados hamijos...*
> 
> 
> *Lunes, 1 de Diciembre de 2008*
> ...



JAJAJAJ, bienvenido de nuevo! Así me gusta, con energía. Oye, preparate un 'ULTRA-DOWN certified' especial para los que rompen el -20%, que últimamente se empiezan a ver bastantes... que partida de culo xD

salut!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2008)

Al hoyo...

*IBEX -192
DOW -200
DAX -170*

Saludos... (deflación de índices?)


----------



## Hagen (3 Dic 2008)

iremos a buscar el 820 del SP, y a rebotar, al tercer rebote sobre el 820 nos iremos para abajo.

Un saludo


----------



## pepeton (3 Dic 2008)

Hay ganas de decirle al Ibex que deje de resistirse, y que BAJE DE UNA VEZ A DONDE DEBE. Que se despida de los 10.000, de los 9.000, de los 8.000 y hasta de los 7.000. Que no sea cabezon, que es lo que hay


----------



## dillei (3 Dic 2008)

Está tanteando el suelo para seguir pabajo


----------



## Mulder (3 Dic 2008)

Bueno, pues ya están a punto de abrir los gringos.

Las caidas no están siendo tan fuertes como me esperaba en un principio, aunque no dejan de ser fuertes, mi objetivo en el eurostoxx para hoy cambia a 2333.

Que disfrute mucho el recién llegado Tonuel con la que nos va a caer esta tarde.


----------



## Hagen (3 Dic 2008)

apertura de los amercanos bajando hasta el gap de la apertura, y luego a subir hasta los 850 del SP, si lo superamos subiremos........

....veremos que pasa


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esta bajada es de pobres



Si, para esto no me levanto... 

Por cierto, ¿podria ir preparándome usted un ultra down certified al 20%? :

please... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (3 Dic 2008)

Donde antes dije 2333 quise decir 2233.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (3 Dic 2008)

Buenas tardes,

En garita de guardia por unas horitas. La tarde no empieza mal 

DJIA 8,244.59 -174.50 -2.07%
NASDAQ 1,425.65 -24.15 -1.67%
S&P 500 829.55 -19.26 -2.27%

Wellcome Tonuel!


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Dic 2008)

Aqui tienes, majo







recuerda que tienes también el Oh my God!! del 40%

y el 7777 you lose!! del Ibex (a ver si lo estrenamos)


----------



## Misterio (3 Dic 2008)

Se acaban de publicar nuevos datos pésimos para la economía americana, pero bueno ya sabemos que estos estan en otro mundo y les da igual.


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Aqui tienes, majo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haré buen uso de ello... 



Saludos


----------



## Jucari (3 Dic 2008)

Mira que los datos económicos en USAhan sido para llorar...y mirala ...la bolsa de WS ...ni puto caso.....

Aun acabaremos verdes hoy...


----------



## chameleon (3 Dic 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Mira que los datos económicos en USAhan sido para llorar...y mirala ...la bolsa de WS ...ni puto caso.....
> 
> Aun acabaremos verdes hoy...



estamos en tierra de nadie, ni demasiado bajos para abrir largos, ni demasiado altos para cortos. tiene que subir poco a poco, el SP rozar los 890 y luego abajo otra vez.

no hay otra, irá subiendo poco a poco hasta el techo en 890. y el ibex a tocar los 9500 y luego la bajada va a ser memorable hasta los 7800.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Dic 2008)

es que van a bajar tipos al 0,5... tb estaba descontado


----------



## Mulder (3 Dic 2008)

Pues parece que Tonuel se va a quedar hoy sin certificar nada porque, que yo sepa, nunca certifica subidas ¿verdad? 

Creo que la bajada fuerte la vamos a dejar para otro día ¿mañana se bajan tipos? pues a lo mejor es el día ideal


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues parece que Tonuel se va a quedar hoy sin certificar nada porque, que yo sepa, nunca certifica subidas ¿verdad?



¿Pero esta tarde no íbamos a caer a plomo???? :





Iberia -4,33%, como se encanten un poco les meto un sello en to el careto... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (3 Dic 2008)

No se que estamos 'celebrando' hoy en las bolsas, hemos empezado cayendo pero nos ha faltado pasar por el gap, luego la caida ha sido algo débil hemos llegado a un punto del que no hemos podido pasar y los americanos nos han mandado arriba.

Esta es la razón por la que no me gusta predecir verdes o rojos para el final del día, porque llegan los gringos, hacen lo que se les antoja y nos cambian las tornas en un rato, pero si soy capaz de predecir (y acertar) movimientos más o menos fuertes como el de ayer o el de toda esta mañana.

De momento ya les puedo adelantar que mañana vamos a bajar igual que hoy al principio, pero la mañana consistirá en un aburrido lateral hasta que lleguen las decisiones de los banquitos centrales y sus comentarios post-revisión de tipos, como ocurre siempre.

Pero aun falta ver como terminamos hoy.

Edito: Creo que la fuerza alcista de esta tarde ya empieza a extinguirse.


----------



## Sleepwalk (3 Dic 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Pero esta tarde no íbamos a caer a plomo???? :
> 
> 
> Tonuel, yo no sé cómo se hace, puedes certificar el OWNED del mensaje que hay antes de este tuyo?


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Dic 2008)

ITRAXXCrossover a 1020 .... la ostia en patinete y con perdón.


----------



## Mulder (3 Dic 2008)

Hasta Cárpatos llama 'extraño' a este rebote, está claro que nadie se lo esperaba.


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues al final el Stoxx no pudo llegar al 2390, una lástima, hoy les dije que a pesar de que ibamos a tener un buen tramo al alza había cierta presión bajista subyacente, esa presión bajista se ha mostrado durante estas últimas horas de forma bastante cruda.
> 
> Para saber que hará el mercado hay que ponerse muchas veces en la piel de un leoncio y pensar de forma retorcida tal como lo hacen ellos, hoy nos han dado las claves de lo que parece que ocurrirá mañana, aunque me gustaría saber como vamos a terminar hoy.
> 
> ...



Aquí podeis apreciar el hostión... tal como habia predicho Mulder... 





*OWNED*




Saludos


----------



## Sleepwalk (3 Dic 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Aquí podeis apreciar el hostión... tal como habia predicho Mulder...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, paisano.


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Gracias, paisano.



De nada 

Por cierto... el de la cinta es Mulder con peluca... 




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (3 Dic 2008)

03/12/2008 12:25 


chameleon dijo:


> a ver si hoy llegamos a 8950, los 9500 habrá que retrasarlos al viernes o primeros de la semana que viene



 ¿no hay chica del gorro para mi?


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Dic 2008)

Bueno Carpatos esta en plan cachondo sobre todo si se pulsa el link que pone ...



> Intradía Serenity markets
> 
> Voy a ser breve, porque esta circunstancia de mercado no merece más explicación: mercado desmadrado y en manos del azar, en el corto plazo, no hay ninguna diferencia entre entrar en bolsa ahora mismo o comprarse un cupón de la ONCE, bueno si que hay diferencia con el cupón ayudamos a una persona necesitada. Lo único que queda es que la tendencia a medio es bajista. A corto plazo, ni con una bola de cristal, es físicamente imposible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (3 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> 03/12/2008 12:25
> 
> ¿no hay chica del gorro para mi?



Esta mañana me ha preguntado azkuna que donde veía el Ibex y le he dicho que en el 8600 antes de que arranquen los gringos, poco antes de las 15:30 ha estado en 8650.

Para no analizar mucho el Ibex no está mal ¿eh?


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Esta mañana me ha preguntado azkuna que donde veía el Ibex y le he dicho que en el 8600 antes de que arranquen los gringos, poco antes de las 15:30 ha estado en 8650.
> 
> Para no analizar mucho el Ibex no está mal ¿eh?


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> 03/12/2008 12:25
> 
> ¿no hay chica del gorro para mi?



A la del gorro no la encuentro... pero si te valen estas dos... 











Saludos


----------



## Sleepwalk (3 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Esta mañana me ha preguntado azkuna que donde veía el Ibex y le he dicho que en el 8600 antes de que arranquen los gringos, poco antes de las 15:30 ha estado en 8650.
> 
> Para no analizar mucho el Ibex no está mal ¿eh?




Mulder, que conste que si me he acordado del OWNED para el mensaje de ayer es porque, con independencia de que aciertes o no, te leo en cuanto arranco el ordenador a las 7.45, antes de irme a por el café. 
Y ya sabemos que esto es una ruleta con rojo y negro (impar y pasa).
El día que esto de la bolsa parezca medianamente serio, seguro que encadenarás una racha de aciertos en la lógica.
Pero en cualquier caso sigue escribiendo.
Saludos.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Dic 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> De nada
> 
> Por cierto... el de la cinta es Mulder con peluca...
> 
> ...



Ponte a la moda, Tonuel

Este es el owned del año, que rision


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ponte a la moda, Tonuel
> 
> Este es el owned del año, que rision



jojojo del siglo diria yo..., pero a ver como justifico que papá Massa se parece a Mulder... 



Saludos


----------



## kaos (3 Dic 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Bueno Carpatos esta en plan cachondo sobre todo si se pulsa el link que pone ...
> Intradía Serenity markets
> 
> Voy a ser breve, porque esta circunstancia de mercado no merece más explicación: mercado desmadrado y en manos del azar, en el corto plazo, no hay ninguna diferencia entre entrar en bolsa ahora mismo o comprarse un cupón de la ONCE, bueno si que hay diferencia con el cupón ayudamos a una persona necesitada. Lo único que queda es que la tendencia a medio es bajista. A corto plazo, ni con una bola de cristal, es físicamente imposible.
> ...



El link (esosdosguiones )... 

cachondo es poco...

saludos


----------



## Mulder (3 Dic 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Mulder, que conste que si me he acordado del OWNED para el mensaje de ayer es porque, con independencia de que aciertes o no, te leo en cuanto arranco el ordenador a las 7.45, antes de irme a por el café.
> Y ya sabemos que esto es una ruleta con rojo y negro (impar y pasa).
> El día que esto de la bolsa parezca medianamente serio, seguro que encadenarás una racha de aciertos en la lógica.
> Pero en cualquier caso sigue escribiendo.
> Saludos.



La bolsa NO es un casino, otra cosa es que a veces ocurra lo de esta tarde, pero normalmente la bolsa es predecible. También es cierto que cuesta mucho hacer predicciones.


----------



## brickworld (3 Dic 2008)

Mulder podria tirarse el pisto y distribuir su software de analisis, mucho owned por aqui y por alla pero yo estoy seguro que como yo habria muchos que le echariamos un ojo...
por si aca...
Me ofrezco de betatester


----------



## Mulder (3 Dic 2008)

Ya lo he dicho antes, pero a partir de ahora TODAS mis previsiones no hablarán de si se termina en rojo o verde (ya he dicho muchas veces que eso es una tontería) sino de movimientos al alza o a la baja, si luego vienen los gringos y lo siguen o lo dejan donde está es su problema.

Yo detecto movimientos no llegadas a meta.


----------



## Tupper (3 Dic 2008)

*La bolsa cotiza a precios de cuasi depresión.*

Invertia.com - Primas millonarias en las compras empresariales ¿tan barata está la bolsa?

*Primas millonarias en las compras empresariales ¿tan barata está la bolsa?*
Hora: 16:31 Fuente : Invertia 

RAMÓN ARAGONÉS
Invertia.com

La recesión o cuasi depresión que vive la bolsa en estos últimos días ha provocado una sequía de operaciones corporativas en todo el mundo pero las pocas que se cierran están sorprendiendo por la generosidad de las primas abonadas. Los 28 euros por título de Lukoil por Repsol cuando cotiza a 14, los 52 dólares de EDF por parte de Constellation con prima del 96%, los 31 dólares de Johnson & Johnson (J&J) por Mentor, casi el doble de su valor o los 22 dólares que AOL está dispuesta a pagar por Yahoo, que cotiza a 11 dólares son algunos ejemplos. Los expertos se preguntan si este fenómeno se debe al carácter estratégico de las operaciones o a que las cotizadas empiezan a estar a precios tan irrisorios que vale la pena pagar más por ellas. 

El caso que más han sorprendido en las últimas semanas a los inversores ha sido el de Repsol, filial de Sacyr, por la que los nuevos ofertantes rusos primero de Gazprom y luego de Lukoil han estado dispuesto a pagar hasta 28 euros, frente a los 14 a los que cotiza por hacerse por entre un 20 y un 30% de la petrolera. No obstante, los inversores minoritarios han puesto el grito en el cielo ya que no podrán beneficiarse puesto que no requerirá del lanzamiento de una OPA. 

Pero estos precios tan desproporcionados no se limitan al mercado español ni al mercado energético. Al otro lado del Atlántico, hace dos días, la multinacional farmacéutica J&J anunció el lanzamiento de una oferta por la compañía de cirugía estética Mentor por un valor de 31 dólares (24,57 euros) en efectivo, lo que representa una prima del 92% respecto al precio de las acciones de la empresa. 

Estos despilfarros bursátiles también se están comenzando a ver en el sector de los negocios online. Hace apenas unas horas, el diario "The Wall Street Journal" publicaba que el ex consejero delegado de AOL, Jonathan Miller pretende captar la financiación necesaria para adquirir la totalidad o parte de Yahoo. Por ello, ve factible llegar a un acuerdo en el entorno de 20 a 22 dólares por acción de Yahoo, en comparación con los 11 dólares que cotiza actualmente. 

Y no acaba ahí la cosa. Hoy la eléctrica EFD anunció hoy que presentará una oferta de 4.500 millones de dólares por el 50% de las actividades nucleares de la empresa estadounidense Constellation Energy, tras haber renunciado a ella a mediados del pasado octubre. La operación valora Constellation en unos 52 dólares por acción, es decir una prima del 96% en relación a la compra propuesta por el grupo estadounidense MidAmerica Energy, que controla el multimillonario Warrent Buffet. 

En los últimos meses algunos expertos han insistido en que las bolsas empiezan a estar a unos precios exageradamente bajos que no se corresponden con el valor real de las compañías, ni siquiera de su valor en libros. De hecho, en el caso español, el PER ha bajado en los últimos meses a niveles históricos frente a los últimos años. En este momento, el PER medio del Ibex 35 es de 7,2% frente al 14,6% de marzo 2007 antes de que se desatara la crisis financiera mundial por las subprime.


----------



## Vercingetorix (3 Dic 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Está tanteando el suelo para seguir pabajo



Más o menos....

Es más, yo diria inclusdo al contrario, está tanteando los 9.000 para seguir arriba


----------



## Mulder (3 Dic 2008)

brickworld dijo:


> Mulder podria tirarse el pisto y distribuir su software de analisis, mucho owned por aqui y por alla pero yo estoy seguro que como yo habria muchos que le echariamos un ojo...
> por si aca...
> Me ofrezco de betatester



Aquí está:

Qtstalker - Commodity and stock market charting and technical analysis


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Dic 2008)

veis como el alcohol no para de venderse?

Economía/Comercio.- Las exportaciones de vino crecen un 13% hasta septiembre, con 1.439 millones de euros. europapress.es

un ranking de alcoholimetro en bolsa de las europeas?


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Aquí está:
> 
> Qtstalker - Commodity and stock market charting and technical analysis



Esa release habria que actualizarla con datos de la gran depresión... 

Ahora entiendo por que no das ni una... :o




Saludos


----------



## Tupper (3 Dic 2008)

Welcome back Tonuel! Este hilo no es igual sin tí.


----------



## Mulder (3 Dic 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Esa release habria que actualizarla con datos de la gran depresión...
> 
> Ahora entiendo por que no das ni una... :o
> 
> Saludos



Yo uso la versión estable (compilada desde el source), pero con alguna modificación que le he hecho que básicamente consisten en tener más tramos de horas/minutos y alguna chorrada más.

Mi análisis podría hacerse con cualquier programa de charts del mundo, no hay nada extraño ni raro en el, no uso prácticamente indicadores, solo uno para ver mejor el volumen y ya está, todo el sistema de análisis es bastante simple y no necesito más.

Los mejores sistemas de bolsa son los más sencillos. Los peores aquellos sobrecargados de indicadores que dan todo tipo de información contradictoria.

Al final el 'software de análisis' es lo más irrelevante, pero uso este porque:
1.- Funciona en Linux y este es el sistema que uso para todo.
2.- Me siento muy cómodo con el.
3.- Lo tengo adaptado a mi gusto y si cambio de gustos lo puedo volver a adaptar.


----------



## explorador (3 Dic 2008)

Mulder, a parte de ser un valiente, me caes de puta madre

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2008)

El post de la banca europea...

*FORTIS -5,04%
HBOS -3,76%
BARCLAYS -1,77%
UNICREDIT -1,22%
LLOYDS -0,67%
POPULAR -0,51%
SANTANDER -0,31%
DBANK +0,08%
BBVA +0,12%
ING +0,41%
BNP PARIBAS +1,33%
CAGRICOLE +3,29%
RBS +4,53%
UBS +5,69%
*

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2008)

explorador dijo:


> Mulder, a parte de ser un valiente, me caes de puta madre



Lo que no quita que sea el forero con mayor indice de Nelsons por post... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2008)

Ya tenemos bolita... a quien le ha tocado hoy??? 




*FORTIS -5,04%*




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (3 Dic 2008)

explorador dijo:


> Mulder, a parte de ser un valiente, me caes de puta madre
> 
> Un saludo



Otro linuxero por aquí (parece).


----------



## Con Dos Gonadas (3 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> 03/12/2008 12:25
> 
> 
> ¿no hay chica del gorro para mi?



Aquí va la chavaluca.
Creo que el IBEX acabará el año por encima de 9.000 y a partir de Enero no nos hará falta un submarino sino un batiscafo de lo que se va a hundir.


----------



## Con Dos Gonadas (3 Dic 2008)

Mulder tal cómo está la cosa no es raro que fallaras hoy.
Tu análisis del otro día demuestra lo exacto que puedes ser, no siempre se acierta , lo importante es acertar CASI siempre y lo del otro día fue, en dos palabras , IM -PREZIONANTE.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Dic 2008)

¿Pasa algo con Telefónica?, ¿algún rumor?, es que está un poco rara, ¿no?


----------



## TakaTaka (3 Dic 2008)

Algo raro se esta moviendo...alguien sabe que esta a punto de explotar??....porque esta el itraxx crossover a 1020?...es un error?...tiene pinta que algo esta a punto de reventar pero aun no se sabe lo que es...


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Dic 2008)

*tachan*!!!

BBVA se podría ver obligado a reforzar su capital para poder competir con Santander - 3/12/08 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Kujire (3 Dic 2008)

Esto ya empieza a tener la vidilla que echábamos de menos... 

Me he ido a dar una vuelta para ver como están las "autos" hoy.... 

GM ha presentado su plan, y mejor que no lo hiciera(xq les han salido más milloncejos de las sábanas y se van a quedar cortos en el congreso...), dado que si no recibe algo en este mes CHAPA. Se rumorea que el Mr Wagoner (el CEO de GM)aparte de intentar llegar en un coche eléctrico desde Detroit, hacer el Camino de Santiago y no pagar a los pensionistas de GM, los últimos 100 metros los hará de rodillas empujando una camilla de la GeneralMorge, de esas que certifican el fallecimiento directamente. Como os podeis imaginar GM cae en el NYSE después de esto.

Ahora mismo, la UAW desde Detroit, es decir los sindicatos que han vivido de pm, están bramando contra las ayudas a los otros (AIG, Citi,...) y no a ellos.



> Ron Gettelfinger (estos sindicalistas están cortados todos por el mismo patrón, igualitos a los Españoles) "Hemos trabajado por los US, mirar en el 11S, GM hizo en plan "Keep America rolling" se nos pidió ayudar y lo hicimos por nuestro país. Habrá concesiones, lo hablaremos la semana que viene, será para los nuevos trabajadores, por supuesto." "El Job Bank(beneficios cuando se van al paro...) está suspendido, el VEBA(beneficios de los retirados de GM) será revisado y refinanciado"



En fin, los primeros congresistas que han visto el plan no se han querido pronunciar, pero es fundamental que los UAW se comprometan también, así que:

MAÑANA EMPIEZA EL SHOW DE LAS AUTOS


----------



## ronald29780 (3 Dic 2008)

Gual Estrit esta desinflandose algo

S&P 852 +0,39%...


A ver cuando viene el hostion del otro dia páca...


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Dic 2008)

Chrysler exec: failure could spark depression: Financial News - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Misterio (3 Dic 2008)

Pues si que ha tenido impacto lo de GM, después de una plácida tarde en positivo el S&P empieza a bajar 846 a velocidad de crucero.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Dic 2008)

UAW to renegotiate labor terms, modify jobs bank: Financial News - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Dic 2008)

hoy perdemos los 820 los 800 a este paso

tonuel vete sacando pegatinas...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2008)

Está haciendo una gráfica clavada a la de ayer... :


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Está haciendo una gráfica clavada a la de ayer... :



ayer el "chaval" no estaba con nosotros...


----------



## Misterio (3 Dic 2008)

Si pues ya estan en positivo otra vez, parece ser que no tienen suficiente sangre fresca y les da igual lo que pase, para arriba y cuando haya algo de optimismo será el día del -10%.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2008)

Lo dicho, clavadito a ayer... aunque la última 1/2 hora no deja nunca indiferente... 

Me voy a jugar un partidete de basket. Cuando vuelva lo miro. Que os sea leve...

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Dic 2008)

joder, tonuel haz algo, es lo mismo de ayer o peor


----------



## chameleon (3 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> joder, tonuel haz algo, es lo mismo de ayer o peor



¿estás corto? paciencia hay que tocar techo


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Dic 2008)

venga media hora ya, el 900 es el tope, de ahi no pasara


----------



## Mulder (3 Dic 2008)

Pues ya tengo el número de la bonoloto que presuntamente tocará mañana.

Hoy el volumen ha sido alto al principio de la mañana, luego se ha moderado y hacia mediodía iba tirando a bajo, la subida se ha hecho con volumen alto, pero no tan alto como debería haber sido y muestra una pauta más bien distribuida que alta.

Parece que la demanda supera a la oferta y subimos, sin embargo, no he visto signos claros de cambio de tendencia, parece que hay cierta indefinición en el mercado.

Por la parte fundamental mañana tenemos bajadas de tipos que ya están más que descontadas, así que mañana deberíamos:

- Abrir a la baja.
- Hacer un gran lateral hasta que le toque el turno a los bancos centrales.
- Mañana no importará donde está el gap porque ya tenemos un lateral algo amplio (unos 30 puntos en el Stoxx desde hace unos 45 minutos que está precisamente rondando el gap de apertura de mañana arriba y abajo.
- Tirón a la baja, aunque esto está superditado a los comentarios que hagan los señores banqueros.
- Cuando abran los americanos no se que pasará, aunque les remito al punto anterior.

Hace un tiempo que ya no analizo el S&P porque es mucho trabajo, pero no descarto hacerlo de nuevo porque no me gustan nada las sorpresas del tipo que nos han dado hoy, creo que voy a ponerme con ello.

PD: Si ya se que entre decir esto y nada es lo mismo, pero dejen de concentrarse en el cuadro grande y háganlo en los detalles.


----------



## chameleon (3 Dic 2008)

recibido mulder
la verdad es que hay que reconocer que le está costado mucho subir
pero vamos, cuando llegue a 890 ó 900 ya veo a todos los hedges abriendo cortos como locos, y al ibex le habrá dado tiempo a llegar al 9200, no lo s9500 que yo pensaba...

mañana cierro largos, además necesito pasta que me acaban de poner una multa  -iba a 100 en límite de 80 ¿os lo podéis creer?  -

saludos!


----------



## Kujire (3 Dic 2008)

*Spanish Connection?*



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo dicho, clavadito a ayer... aunque la última 1/2 hora no deja nunca indiferente...
> 
> Me voy a jugar un partidete de basket. Cuando vuelva lo miro. Que os sea leve...
> 
> Saludos...



Ayer en NY tuvimos la visita de estos chicos... 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3x5ed1fKUOM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3x5ed1fKUOM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## chameleon (3 Dic 2008)

Dow	8,591.69	+172.60	+2.05%
Nasdaq	1,492.38	+42.58	+2.94%
S&P 500	870.71	+21.90	+2.58%

20 puntillos para el tobogán

muahahaha


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Dic 2008)

U.S. stocks turned higher in another roller-coaster ride of a day on Wednesday, after data showing a large surge in the count of Americans refinancing their homes bolstered financial and consumer discretionary shares.


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> joder, tonuel haz algo, es lo mismo de ayer o peor



Aún estoy volando y tengo que hacer escala en frankfurt...

No te preocupes, que aún estamos a miércoles...

El viernes llego a Valencia... 

Si no sube un poquito de cuando en cuando... ¿como voy a sellar un Ultradown 20% certified...? : 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2008)

Al final clavadito a ayer...  
El Ibex parece que está haciendo un triángulo, como mucho le doy al alza los 9100, cuando lo rompa, y yo creo que lo romperá hacia abajo, tendrá un objetivo de caida de 2520 puntos, así que tonuel, tendrás que venir a certificarlo...  Poniéndole timing (y ganándome un owned casi al 100%) creo que será o la semana que viene o la siguiente...

Saludos... Kujire, no ha sido spanish connection, pero se ha dado bien la cosa... :

Edito: Todavía no he sido capaz de subir una puñetera imagen... me gustaría subir el chart... :-(
Edito2: Viendo que hoy todavía es dia 5, cambio el timing, creo que será antes de acabar el mes...


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *El Ibex parece que está haciendo un triángulo*



:

joder, mejor que dejes de leer los comentarios de Mulder... se ve que te está afectando... :o



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> :
> 
> joder, mejor que dejes de leer los comentarios de Mulder... se ve que te está afectando... :o
> 
> Saludos



Mulder es mi pastor, yo simplemente soy su discípulo... 

Edito: Te estoy prediciendo una caida de 2520puntos y solo me dices eso!!!!!! Por cierto, nos mandaría más o menos hacia los 5500... glups


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder es mi pastor, yo simplemente soy su discípulo...



*HEREJE*... : 

Aquí el único pastor es tochovista...



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *Te estoy prediciendo una caida de 2520puntos *y solo me dices eso!!!!!!



Ummmm 

Eso suena mejor...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Dic 2008)

Voy a hacer un poco de abogado del Diablo.

Por que os reis cuando la bolsa baja, cuando posiblemente quien gana serán los especulatontos de la firma de Tonuel [HF´s abriendo cortos], y los que pierden son los planes de pensiones vuestros o de tus padres.

Pregunto.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Voy a hacer un poco de abogado del Diablo.
> 
> Por que os reis cuando la bolsa baja, cuando posiblemente quien gana serán los especulatontos de la firma de Tonuel [HF´s abriendo cortos], y los que pierden son los planes de pensiones vuestros o de tus padres.
> 
> Pregunto.



Supongo que entramos en este foro buscando que bajaran los precios de los pisos... nos animamos, nos animamos... y en estas estamos, queremos que baje todo!!!!!! 

Saludos...

Edito: Ya sabes poner videos?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Supongo que entramos en este foro buscando que bajaran los precios de los pisos... nos animamos, nos animamos... y en estas estamos, queremos que baje todo!!!!!!
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Edito: Ya sabes poner videos?



Pues no te creas que me tengo que poner a abrir hilos en la guarderia para a ver si me salen, pero tengo guardado el post con las instrucciones para DUMMIES. Saludos  y gracias!


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Voy a hacer un poco de abogado del Diablo.
> 
> Por que os reis cuando la bolsa baja, cuando posiblemente quien gana serán los especulatontos de la firma de Tonuel [HF´s abriendo cortos], y los que pierden son los planes de pensiones vuestros o de tus padres.
> 
> Pregunto.



yo tengo plan de prevision asegurado monetario... me da un 3% al año aprox... 
mis padres igual... asi que....

amigo, espero los 6000.... y si me pego la oxtia pues me jodo que esto es un juego y ya sé lo que hay


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo tengo plan de prevision asegurado monetario... me da un 3% al año aprox...
> mis padres igual... asi que....
> 
> amigo, espero los 6000.... y si me pego la oxtia pues me jodo que esto es un juego y ya sé lo que hay



A ver como que aqui TODOS queremos ganar SIEMPRE, y eso, pues es IMPOSIBLE. Y si la gente se ve a invertir en bolsa, fundamentalmente es porque se ve robada por una inflación real de 10% [me refiero a oferta monetaria], y que por ende, no le compensa ahorrar, y si lo hace, lo hace con tipos negativos del 5% y de ahi, pa arriba.

Ahora que dime tu cuanta gente de la que te cruzas por la calle sabe lo que es un plan de prevision asegurado monetario...El 3% que te renta es el doble de lo que la gente lo conoce. Lo que la gente pierde, es lo que la banca gana, y esto se alimenta por una horda de analfabetismo inculcado desde arriba



> Sólo el que sabe es libre, y más libre el que más sabe... Sólo la cultura da libertad...
> 
> Unamuno



Pero creo que quien más pierde con estás bajadas, no son los de arriba, sino los putos remeros en los que nos hemos convertido.

PD: Muchas felicidades por tus tablas y el curre que te pegas con ellas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Dic 2008)

un plan de prevision es como un plan de pension... 

tu eliges 10-90 en bolsa 30-70, 50-50, etc... o renta fija


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> un plan de prevision es como un plan de pension...
> 
> tu eliges 10-90 en bolsa 30-70, 50-50, etc... o renta fija



Si. Pero volvemos a lo mismo, cuanta gente tiene productos ligados a la bolsa, y no lo sabe¿?. Lo de los Bonos de 150.000€ de BANIF, emitidos por Lehman. Que si, coño, que son ricos, pero alguno que otro habia por ahi que no les sobraban los milloneh. [ Y tengo entendido, que BK vendió también alguno, eso si para pobres, según me dijo un compañero.]

PD: Hasta mañana, y buenas noches.


----------



## Kujire (4 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Voy a hacer un poco de abogado del Diablo.
> 
> Por que os reis cuando la bolsa baja, cuando posiblemente quien gana serán los especulatontos de la firma de Tonuel [HF´s abriendo cortos], y los que pierden son los planes de pensiones vuestros o de tus padres.
> 
> Pregunto.



Holas Mix

Hablo por mi misma, el IBEX es un TIMO en si mismo, la bolsa española es un mercado subdesarrollado como si de un país de trecer mundo estuviésemos hablando y las empresas que lo forman unas PUFERAS. Manipulado por unos TAÚRES que lo único que van es a desplumar a la gente mal aconsejada por sus banquitos y cajitas. Hay mucha gente viviendo del cuento en el sistema financiero-bursátil Español y así no se puede seguir.

Necesitamos una regeneración en todos los niveles, también en la bolsa. Cada vez que baja nos acercamos más al verdadero valor que debe representar por lo que se produce en España. Así de simple.

Recuerda que la bolsa está cumpliendo una función, eliminar dinero sobrante de gente que se ha forrado en la burbuja inmobiliaria a costa de otros muchos, si, de esos pensionitas forrados, de esos pasapiseros forrados, promotores y que lo han depositado en las "grandes empresas del IBEX". 

Aquí no valen los sentimientos, hablamos de dinero y éstas son las reglas, hay que "hacer pagar las malas decisiones", lo que no te enseña la ESO te lo enseña la vida, simplemente es así. Si crees que puedes ganar en la bolsa dejando que otros se jueguen tu dinero, mientras te ves el "corazón corazón" mereces que te pongan en tu sitio por no apreciar el dinero. Si el dinero cuesta ganarlo te aseguro que la gente no se lo pule en el casino ni en la bolsa. 

PD: No creas que no se puede hacer nada contra los que van de "cortos", también se les puede chinchar, las herramientas están ahí, ellos simplemente juegan sus cartas si les dejas, y a veces se llevan buenos sustos... esto es un juego de suma=0


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Holas Mix
> 
> Hablo por mi misma, el IBEX es un TIMO en si mismo, la bolsa española es un mercado subdesarrollado como si de un país de trecer mundo estuviésemos hablando y las empresas que lo forman unas PUFERAS. Manipulado por unos TAÚRES que lo único que van es a desplumar a la gente mal aconsejada por sus banquitos y cajitas. Hay mucha gente viviendo del cuento en el sistema financiero-bursátil Español y así no se puede seguir.
> 
> ...



Hola!

Desde luego que no puedo estar más de acuerdo con tu opinión sobre el IBEX, de hecho habitualmente comparto con compañeros las posiciones que tomamos en según que momento, les espanto parafraseando a algún sabio burbujista..." El IBEX es de pobretones". Es una casa de putas, con perdón, por supuesto, de las señoritas. La última y única vez que especulé en el IBEX fué con los derechos del Santander, y gané. (En esto último dejadme que saque pecho, que eso de ganar algo cuando está botin por medio, es de superhéroe pa arriba). Por último, eso de que los bancos y cajas aconsejan mal... lo dejaría, en que saben *MUY bien, aconsejar mal*.

http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=CRI.MC

Cuotas Cam... y casi Cibeles...

Se les debería caer la cara de vergüenza. Vendiendo SIEMPRE, en la parte alta del ciclo. 

¿ Hablamos?... Que se supone que persiguen fines sociales.... y lo que han hecho ha sido el trabajo sucio de la banca para hiperinflacionar el bien más superabundante en nuestra piel de toro, el suelo. Quien controla el suelo, los politicos. Quien controla las cajas, los politicos. Y quien controla los politicos¿?

http://www.webislam.com/?idn=347

Es de 2003,cuando empezaba esto, y si hay alguien, que dude sobre la credibilidad de dicha página... De donde venia Rato, donde está [ Santander, y Lacaixa], Sebastian...[BBVA...por mucho que le pusiera morritos a FG]... y Pizarro¿¿??. Agag... Suma y sigue.



Referente a la sobrevaloración del IBEX, una imagen vale más que mil palabras.






Ahi es na, 40% de diferencia a día de hoy. En está grafica no se aprecia bien, pero en la interactiva, [ sólo disponible en la version americana], se ve bien clarito. Desde 2003, hasta hoy.

Sirva de comentario.







Yo utilizo cortos, y cuando estoy corto, y baja me alegro, es más me siento inteligente, que eso es una sensación muy molona. Aqui venimos todos a hacernos millonarios, tú lo has dicho. Pero cuando pienso en las consecuencias reales en las economías domésticas...pfff.* Vaya truño*

PD: Cuelgo un ETF corto, por si a alguien le interesa, que seguro que si. Es de Eurostoxx [ la CNMV, no permite cortos, o permitia, que algo lei, a ver si alguien puede corroboralo], en todo caso creo que se pueden utilizar CFD´S pero yo de eso no domino, y me gustaría!

PD: Futuros en WS, ahora, 49 rojo.

Buenas noches a todos, y a ver si duermo!

Editado!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Dic 2008)

Este es el bajista, *apalancado x 2*, referenciado al eurostoxx

BXX.PA: Summary for SGAM ETF XB.DJ EUR. - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Hagen (4 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Este es el bajista, *apalancado x 2*, referenciado al eurostoxx
> 
> BXX.PA: Summary for SGAM ETF XB.DJ EUR. - Yahoo! Finance



Buenas,

yo nunca he utilizado los cortos, podrías decirme con que broker trabajas?

Gracias


----------



## Ghell (4 Dic 2008)

Hoy se recuperará seguro los 9000 puntos. Una lastima que no me hubiera decidido invertir este martes después de la caída del lunes... ahora seria un 9% menos pobre XD

09:53: 8.990,50 *Up 110,60 (1,25%) *


----------



## Mulder (4 Dic 2008)

A los buenos días.

Hoy hemos abierto a la baja, luego nos hemos puesto a subir como locos y el rango diario alcanza ya los 70 puntos en el Stoxx, lo cual es lo normal.

Parece que seguimos con subidas, injustificadas en mi opinión, pero subidas al fin y al cabo.


----------



## Hagen (4 Dic 2008)

Mulder, 

La unica explicación y para mi la mas tangible es que los HF no pueden tirar la bolsa segun llega a ciertos niveles de resistencia. Porque sino estaría muy claro cuando abrir los cortos, ademas dejan que entren mas gente.

Esto no es mas que dejar que entren mas, y confundir el punto donde se posicionan cortos.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (4 Dic 2008)

Cuando el ibex toque los 20.000 ya os anuncio que me pondré largo... 







Saludos


----------



## CHARLIE (4 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Holas Mix
> 
> Hablo por mi misma, el IBEX es un TIMO en si mismo, la bolsa española es un mercado subdesarrollado como si de un país de trecer mundo estuviésemos hablando y las empresas que lo forman unas PUFERAS. Manipulado por unos TAÚRES que lo único que van es a desplumar a la gente mal aconsejada por sus banquitos y cajitas. Hay mucha gente viviendo del cuento en el sistema financiero-bursátil Español y así no se puede seguir.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.

Nuestro glorioso "IBEX" 35 (QUE DEBERÍA LLARSE ibex 3-5, como muy bien dijo el forero "EL ARQUITECTO", en alusión de que sólo tiran de él cuatro o cinco empresas), ni siquiera es tomado en cuenta en el resto de Europa.

Fijaros cuando cae el Eurostock, el % de empresas que caen y fijaros en esta Estafa piramidal del Ibex y entendereis rápidamente que es uno de los índices más "payasos y tercermundistas" que uno pueda haber visto (sobretodo por el número de empresas cotizantes que "mueven" el cotarro hacia arriba o hacia abajo.

De hecho, creo que es uno de los índices más fáciles de manipular del mundo por los cuatro "listos" de turno.

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (4 Dic 2008)

La injustificación de las subidas de estos días, y que me hacen pensar en una manipulación descarada, vienen por tres motivos:

- El análisis apunta hacia las bajadas.
- Las subidas son totalmente verticales, sin apenas correcciones y cuando las hay son muy pequeñas, se sube sin respiro y eso no es lógico.
- Toda la parafernalia fundamental apunta en la dirección contraria, empezando por el iTraxx que está en máximos históricos.

Parece como si tuviéramos un rally navideño pero a rachas, porque tras un tramo largo de subida sin respirar luego nos vamos hacia el precipicio con correcciones de 50 o más puntos, que tampoco se corrigen al alza mientras se desarrollan, eso no es normal.

Algo raro pasa en el mercado y tengo la sensación de que nos enteraremos dentro de no mucho tiempo, no creo que tenga que ver con las empresas automovilísticas sino, tal vez, con General Electric o, tal vez, JPMorgan, no lo se pero parece que tenemos un pez muy gordo en apuros y las subidas para lo único que son es para preparar una caída mucho más fuerte buscando una buena 'pole position'.


----------



## Vercingetorix (4 Dic 2008)

Repito, el Ibex está tanteando los 9.000

Sobre la polémica de si algunos quieren q baje o no. Sinceramente, yo quiero q suba pq tengo acciones, pero si no las tuviera, me sudaria los huevos el Ibex, ni me alegraria cuando sube, ni me cabrearia cuando baja


----------



## tonuel (4 Dic 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Repito, el Ibex está tanteando los 9.000
> 
> Sobre la polémica de si algunos quieren q baje o no. Sinceramente, *yo quiero q suba pq tengo acciones*, pero si no las tuviera, me sudaria los huevos el Ibex, ni me alegraria cuando sube, ni me cabrearia cuando baja



*TRAIDOR...* :

Como te pille te vas a comer unas cuantas de éstas...









Saludos


----------



## Bayne (4 Dic 2008)

*Me gusta esta explicación*



Hagen dijo:


> Mulder,
> 
> La unica explicación y para mi la mas tangible es que los HF no pueden tirar la bolsa segun llega a ciertos niveles de resistencia. Porque sino estaría muy claro cuando abrir los cortos, ademas dejan que entren mas gente.
> 
> ...



Soy neófito en bolsa pero me gusta esta explicación.
Es como cuando te dan una mala noticia poco a poco, no te van a dar el susto de una vez, pues lo mismo. Bajamos, pero subimos, subimos, pero bajamos, y cuando te quieres dar cuenta la bajada neta has sido la bomba y en los rebotes han entrado los pardillos para dar liquidez a los peces gordos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2008)

Sigo diciendo que en 9100 está el máximo de este movimiento, y estoy con Mulder, este tipo de laterales se rompen de forma muy violenta... la tendencia a medio y largo plazo es claramente bajista, con lo que todo apunta que lo rompa hacia abajo, yo creo que antes de Navidad nos vamos a los infiernos, y a toda mecha...

Saludos...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (4 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Sigo diciendo que en 9100 está el máximo de este movimiento, y estoy con Mulder, este tipo de laterales se rompen de forma muy violenta... la tendencia a medio y largo plazo es claramente bajista, con lo que todo apunta que lo rompa hacia abajo, yo creo que antes de Navidad nos vamos a los infiernos, y a toda mecha...
> 
> Saludos...



Pues a ver si es verdad de una vez, que vive uno en un sinvivir


----------



## Con Dos Gonadas (4 Dic 2008)

Si llegamos hoy a 9120 y los americanos siguen subiendo nos vamos a ir muy para arriba, HASTA FIN DE AÑO. 
En Enero agarraos fuerte que vendrán las curvas y los down de tonuel.


----------



## chameleon (4 Dic 2008)

deacuerdo con todos vosotros, anoche pensaba que llegaríamos a los 9200 pero las cosas están yendo muy rápido. atentos para un desplome vertical los próximos días.

próxima parada: 7800


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> deacuerdo con todos vosotros, anoche pensaba que llegaríamos a los 9200 pero las cosas están yendo muy rápido. atentos para un desplome vertical los próximos días.
> 
> próxima parada: 7800



Conmigo no estas en desacuerdo... simplemente tu pones el techo un poco más alto que yo.

Vale sí, realmente este post es para decir que el 9100 ha aguantado la primera embestida... 

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (4 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Conmigo no estas en desacuerdo... simplemente tu pones el techo un poco más alto que yo.
> 
> Vale sí, realmente este post es para decir que el 9100 ha aguantado la primera embestida...
> 
> Saludos...



en el fondo es lo mismo
yo llevo toda la semana pensando en los 9500, pero le está costando muchísimo subir. al final me pongo un owned y me rindo a los 9200 más o menos, si es que llega.

pero vamos, cuando llegue a 8000 ó 7900 la próxima semana pienso entrar largo, estoy convencido de que estamos botando, a pesar de todos los mareos que hacen imposible cualquier análisis.


----------



## Hagen (4 Dic 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Rumores,
> 
> Parece ser que Sacyr tiene vendido ya el 10% de Repsol a 26 chuflos
> Y Endesa en una semana dice que dan un dividendo de mas de 5 chuflos..... Endesa y Acciona, hoy pierden poco.............. en una semana en los cielos



Bueno, uno que se sale de acciona con los deberes bien hechos.

Que esto tiene que ir para abajo a to' ostia.

A ver cuando se confirma lo de repsol.

Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> en el fondo es lo mismo
> yo llevo toda la semana pensando en los 9500, pero le está costando muchísimo subir. al final me pongo un owned y me rindo a los 9200 más o menos, si es que llega.
> 
> pero vamos, cuando llegue a 8000 ó 7900 la próxima semana pienso entrar largo, estoy convencido de que estamos botando, a pesar de todos los mareos que hacen imposible cualquier análisis.



Te recomiendo poner un Stop loss como una casa, aunque supongo que los pones normalmente...

Saludos y suerte...


----------



## Hagen (4 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Te recomiendo poner un Stop loss como una casa, aunque supongo que los pones normalmente...
> 
> Saludos y suerte...



Cuando cae como un cuchillo los stops como no sean a mercado no valen para nada


----------



## tonuel (4 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> en el fondo es lo mismo
> yo llevo toda la semana pensando en los 9500, pero le está costando muchísimo subir. al final me pongo un owned y me rindo a los 9200 más o menos, si es que llega.
> 
> pero vamos, *cuando llegue a 8000 ó 7900 la próxima semana pienso entrar largo*, estoy convencido de que estamos botando, a pesar de todos los mareos que hacen imposible cualquier análisis.



:


Ten cuidado no te pille el toro... :o






Saludos


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2008)

Ya he vendido todas mis san


----------



## Hagen (4 Dic 2008)

El mercado se cree la subida

Mirar quien baja.......

ENAGAS 14,10 -1,88% C 
REE 34,92 -1,83% C 
GRIFOLS 13,15 -0,15% C 

Los valores defensivos.......


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2008)

Por qué no ha subido repsol en proporción a lo que está pasando hoy con endesa / acciona?


----------



## chameleon (4 Dic 2008)

aguantará por lo menos hasta que trichi baje tipos ¿no? 

por cierto ¿soy el único que piensa que los santanderes es jugar con fuego?


----------



## Hagen (4 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Por qué no ha subido repsol en proporción a lo que está pasando hoy con endesa / acciona?



Porque todavia todavia no ha salido la noticia


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2008)

No sé .... veo mano negra en repsol, para acumular tirando la acción.

Santander tocará los infiernos de los 4,5eur o menos, ahora no hay que maquillar nada de cara a la ampliación.

Hoy están soltando mucho papel, sobre todo los accionistas obligados a ir a la ampliación.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2008)

Cuidado como Trichet "solo" baje 50ppbb los tipos... 

"*...El EONIA sigue descontando de forma implícita al 100% una bajada de 75 puntos básicos por parte del BCE en la mañana de hoy.*"
Cárpatos dixit

Otro comentario de Cárpatos:
"*...Algunos bancos grandes como JP Morgan están emitiendo notas en las que comentan que no se puede descartar una bajada de 100 puntos básicos por parte del BCE.

Creo que bajada de 25 puntos sería desplome total de las bolsas, bajada de 50 bajadas claras, bajada de 75 subidas y bajada de 100 posible rally alcista pasando por encima de los 4715 del futuro del Dax que de momento es la resistencia de referencia.*"

Saludos...


----------



## CHARLIE (4 Dic 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Pues a ver si es verdad de una vez, que vive uno en un sinvivir:D





Si, cojones, es que además, sino baja y fuerte, "se me muere el hilo", leches 

Saludos


----------



## Hagen (4 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cuidado como Trichet "solo" baje 50ppbb los tipos...
> 
> Creo que bajada de 25 puntos sería desplome total de las bolsas, bajada de 50 bajadas claras, bajada de 75 subidas y bajada de 100 posible rally alcista pasando por encima de los 4715 del futuro del Dax que de momento es la resistencia de referencia.[/B]"
> 
> Saludos...



si baja 100, la economia esta mucho peor de lo que pensabamos.

Si baja 75, esta peor que lo que preveian hace 1 mes y empeorando......


Con lo que las bolsas les toca bajar.....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> si baja 100, la economia esta mucho peor de lo que pensabamos.
> 
> Si baja 75, esta peor que lo que preveian hace 1 mes y empeorando......
> 
> ...



Acaba de bajar 75ppbb... el IBEX por ahora ni se inmuta...


----------



## Sleepwalk (4 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Acaba de bajar 75ppbb... el IBEX por ahora ni se inmuta...



Estaba descontado.....ahora tocaría hacia abajo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2008)

Al "joyo"...  
Tonuel no te vayas muy lejos que hoy te toca...

*IBEX35 8780 -1,13% -100PUNTOS
*
Saludos...


----------



## Skizored (4 Dic 2008)

No se si estaba descontando o estaba preparando la trampa para los incautos.


----------



## Mulder (4 Dic 2008)

Ayer había algo que me decía que tras la bajada de tipos íbamos a bajar, no se por que razón lo daba por sentado y así lo puse anoche en un post, aunque no he acertado con el lateral mañanero, está claro que corren tiempos turbulentos.

Tal vez la razón es que el rebote de ayer y el de esta mañana me han parecido tan falsos que las cosas no podían ser de otra forma.


----------



## tonuel (4 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Al "joyo"...
> Tonuel no te vayas muy lejos que hoy te toca...
> 
> *IBEX35 8780 -1,13% -100PUNTOS
> ...




Estoy apuntito de aterrizar en Valencia... 


Ibex 35 a las 14:30; -1,49%


Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Dic 2008)

Buenos días a todos.

Turning day. Creo...

Sobre el operar a corto. Bueno, lo que yo hago, [dado que soy individual], no es operar a corto, sino comprar participaciones de ETFS, que operan a corto, que no es lo mismo. Si operas a corto puro y duro, tendría retenida un porcentaje altisimo de la inversión en concepto de garantias, Es por eso que utilizó los ETF´s.

También se pueden utilizar los CFD´s, pero yo de eso no entiendo, a ver si hay algun forero que nos ilustre.

Brokers... pues ni idea, pero nombres que te pueden sonar,especializados en bolsa, renta cuatro,ahorro.com, interdin, y igmarkets. Banca Tradicional, bankinter, y ING. Bankinter patina en unas cosas, y ING en otras. Siento no poder ayudarte más. Cualquiera de los de arriba, menos ING, tiene para comprar ETF´S.

Saludos


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (4 Dic 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Si, cojones, es que además, sino baja y fuerte, "se me muere el hilo", leches
> 
> Saludos



Buenas tardes de nuevo, vuelvo a la garita de guardia.

Charlie, de momento las cosas ya se dan la vuelta

IBEX35 8738.90	-141.00 -1.59%
CAC 40 3127.39	-39.26 -1.24%
FTSE 100 4124.09	-45.87 -1.10%
DAX 4542.91	-24.33 -0.53%

A ver hasta donde

Como vienen esos futuros del otro lado del charco?


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Dic 2008)

Para los bancos no sienta bien esta bajada de tipos , ¿no?

ahora mismo cayendo, yo creo que hoy certificamos


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (4 Dic 2008)

Ligera recuperación del Timoibex y ni fu ri fá el resto

IBEX35 8834.40	-45.50 -0.51%
CAC 40 3159.18	-7.47 -0.24%
FTSE 100 4116.96	-53.00 -1.27%
DAX 4524.93	-42.31 -0.93%

Los yankis color fresón 

DJIA 8,572.57 -19.12 -0.22%
NASDAQ 1,485.05 -7.33 -0.49%
S&P 500 868.59 -2.15 -0.25%


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Dic 2008)

Santander cae el 2,67 por ciento y lidera las caídas del Ibex tras cotizar las nuevas acciones - Yahoo! Finanzas

Madrid, 4 dic (EFE).- Las acciones del Santander encabezaban, minutos después del comienzo de la sesión las caídas del Ibex, con un retroceso del 2,67 por ciento, el día que han comenzado a cotizar las nuevas acciones procedentes de su ampliación 

Por lo demas, la carta de magic extraordinaria y unica de bajada de tipo de tres puntos hace estragos


----------



## Mulder (4 Dic 2008)

Creo que ya se porque las bolsas suben estos días, lo hacen porque no hay noticias, cuando sale una nos vamos abajo, pero cuando no salen arriba.

Es que de otra forma no hay quien se lo explique


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que ya se porque las bolsas suben estos días, lo hacen porque no hay noticias, cuando sale una nos vamos abajo, pero cuando no salen arriba.
> 
> Es que de otra forma no hay quien se lo explique



No te llama la atención el poco volumen que hay?


----------



## dillei (4 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que ya se porque las bolsas suben estos días, lo hacen porque no hay noticias, cuando sale una nos vamos abajo, pero cuando no salen arriba.
> 
> Es que de otra forma no hay quien se lo explique



Eso es análisis técnico puro, si señor!


----------



## Stuyvesant (4 Dic 2008)

Agarraos las kalandrakas. Y solo puedo leer hasta ahí.


----------



## chameleon (4 Dic 2008)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Agarraos las kalandrakas. Y solo puedo leer hasta ahí.




deacuerdo, a partir de las 17:00 empieza el tobogán!!
¿alguien pone el video del gordito en la montaña rusa? 

mum, it hurts!! it hurts!! it hurts!! it hurts!! 
stop it!! stop it!! stop it!! stop it!! stop it!!


----------



## Mulder (4 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> No te llama la atención el poco volumen que hay?



El volumen hoy es bajo (no demasiado) pero ayer se subió con un volumen normal. Lo único cierto es que estamos en un lateral a medio plazo, desde el 25 de noviembre lo más remarcable ha sido la bajada del dia 1.

A pesar de que se sube aun hay resistencia a pasar de ciertos niveles, tengo la sensación también de que la semana que viene podría ser muy alcista si miramos el precio, porque mirando el volumen no lo tengo tan claro.

El máximo de hoy está muy cerca del máximo de todo el lateral que llevamos desde hace varios días, si se pasa al alza sería muy buena señal. Este nivel en el Stoxx lo tenemos en 2443, hoy el máximo es 2438.

Y también pasar el nivel mínimo del día 1, en 2246, sería una señal bajista muy poderosa, nos iríamos rápidamente al mínimo anual y de ahí probablemente a los infiernos tenebrosos tras algún pequeño rebote.


----------



## Bayne (4 Dic 2008)

*Eso no vale...*



Stuyvesant dijo:


> Agarraos las kalandrakas. Y solo puedo leer hasta ahí.



Estírate un poco...


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (4 Dic 2008)

O la bolsa es solo un casino, cosa que no me acabo de creer o, aquí se puede estar preparando algo muy gordo. Y va a pillar otra vez a muchos ingenuos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen hoy es bajo (no demasiado) pero ayer se subió con un volumen normal. Lo único cierto es que estamos en un lateral a medio plazo, desde el 25 de noviembre lo más remarcable ha sido la bajada del dia 1.
> 
> A pesar de que se sube aun hay resistencia a pasar de ciertos niveles, tengo la sensación también de que la semana que viene podría ser muy alcista si miramos el precio, porque mirando el volumen no lo tengo tan claro.
> 
> ...



Abriendo cortos oiga!


----------



## Kujire (4 Dic 2008)

*.. informando desde el Congreso de US*

Por si Mulder tenía dudas de lo que iban a hacer los US....

Con un ojo en NY y otro en Washinton

Empieza el Show de los Autos. Parece claro que algo van a hacer pero nadie quiere pagar ... empiezan los congresistas ...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Por si Mulder tenía dudas de lo que iban a hacer los US....
> 
> Con un ojo en NY y otro en Washinton
> 
> Empieza el Show de los Autos. Parece claro que algo van a hacer pero nadie quiere pagar ... empiezan los congresistas ...



Estás siguiendo el debate, o algo¿?, Te importa poner la web¿?.

Gracias.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Dic 2008)

Hay alguien que pueda confirmar que se esté formando un martillo chiquitico, pero martillo, en DJI en una hora¿?.

No me funciona el programa bien. Gracias


----------



## Mulder (4 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Hay alguien que pueda confirmar que se esté formando un martillo chiquitico, pero martillo, en DJI en una hora¿?.
> 
> No me funciona el programa bien. Gracias



A mi me parece más bien un martillo con dos mangos, ahora no recuerdo que nombre tenía esa vela.


----------



## chameleon (4 Dic 2008)

20 minutos para la debacle


----------



## Mulder (4 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> 20 minutos para la debacle



Con esa cara de malo que te has puesto de avatar, hasta parece creible y todo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi me parece más bien un martillo con dos mangos, ahora no recuerdo que nombre tenía esa vela.



Como una doji pero con cuerpo, te refieres¿?


----------



## CHARLIE (4 Dic 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Buenas tardes de nuevo, vuelvo a la garita de guardia.
> 
> Charlie, de momento las cosas ya se dan la vuelta
> 
> ...



Verás, estoy convencido de que esta MACROESTAFA fácilmente manipulable que llaman IBEX, está intentando a la desesperada maquillar lo que queda de fin de año, para así poder intentar cerrar el tenderete lo más decentemente posible.

Ni la lógica de Mulder, quien a pesar de sus equivocaciones (como es natural, como en la lotería), conoce bastante bien a fondo el tema, ni ninguna lógica racional encaja con lo que está haciendo el selectivo últimamente.

Lógico, si sólo lo mueven 4 o 5 valores, fíjate tú lo fácilmente manipulable que es toda esta farsa.

Y lo más acojonante, es que si pones el "Down" a tiempo real y sube 15 décimas, la "mierda empaquetada" que llamamos IBEX, sube también, si baja 15 décimas, nuestra gloriosa mierda baja también.

Es increible el grado de borreguismo-manipulación de este selectivo.

Yo, es que alucino, leches.

Un cordial saludo. 

Saludos.-


----------



## CHARLIE (4 Dic 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Verás, estoy convencido de que esta MACROESTAFA fácilmente manipulable que llaman IBEX, está intentando a la desesperada maquillar lo que queda de fin de año, para así poder intentar cerrar el tenderete lo más decentemente posible.
> 
> Ni la lógica de Mulder, quien a pesar de sus equivocaciones (como es natural, como en la lotería), conoce bastante bien a fondo el tema, ni ninguna lógica racional encaja con lo que está haciendo el selectivo últimamente.
> 
> ...




Se me olvidaba: Sube y Baja, CASI AL UNÍSONO (es decir a tiempo real y cogiditos de la mano).

Ay que ver cuanta tomadura de pelo encerrada en esta bazofia


----------



## Mulder (4 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Como una doji pero con cuerpo, te refieres¿?



Pues ninguna de ellas coincide con lo que he visto hace un rato, pero sería como una mezcla del hammer y el inverted hammer a la vez, es que no recuerdo el nombre de esa figura era algo así como 'camino de agua' o algo parecido. Lo que si sé es que la figura representa duda y posible cambio de tendencia.

edito: efectivamente es un doji con cuerpo.


----------



## Hagen (4 Dic 2008)

mañana se espera datos de paro en USA en torno a los 300.000 desempleado en Noviembre, dato malo malo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Dic 2008)

Los futuros 4.50 bps verdes en el SP500.


PD: Para verlos en tiempo real, haceros una cuenta en IG markets, y ahi los veis por la patilla.


----------



## Kujire (4 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Estás siguiendo el debate, o algo¿?, Te importa poner la web¿?.
> 
> Gracias.



Lo estoy viendo por la TV , esto es más divertido que las novelas ... puedes sintonizar la CNN.com, por ejemplo y verlo desde allí aunque la FOX y la ABC hacen conexiones.

De momento están en los preliminares y el presidente de la comisión del senado se está preguntando al contable del congreso Gene Doraro GAO Office si los planes que GM, FORD, Chrisler han presentado son viables económicamente, y si el dinero puede salir del TARP o de otro lado, y si el Tesoro tiene la autoridad de usar esos fondos . Además, el problema al que se enfrentan es que no tienen dinero disponible dado que sólo quedan 20B$ y las empresas piden 39B$. Los senadores están haciendo sus preguntas al equipo económico que ha evaluado el plan. El sr. Doraro está aconsejando crear una camara/comisión de control de los fondos. De momento no hay chicha...


----------



## CHARLIE (4 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ninguna de ellas coincide con lo que he visto hace un rato, pero sería como una mezcla del hammer y el inverted hammer a la vez, es que no recuerdo el nombre de esa figura era algo así como 'camino de agua' o algo parecido. Lo que si sé es que la figura representa duda y posible cambio de tendencia.
> 
> edito: efectivamente es un doji con cuerpo.




Perdona que insista, pero me interesaría tu parecer, "Mulder":

AHÍ VA:

¿Cómo puede ser que esta "mierda encartronada" de IBEX-35 suba o baje A TIEMPO REAL las mismas décimas en que lo haga el "Down"?

¿Tanto dependemos de ellos, o es que esta farsa se guía siempre por lo que hagan los yankees?

Un saludo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Lo estoy viendo por la TV , esto es más divertido que las novelas ... puedes sintonizar la CNN.com, por ejemplo y verlo desde allí aunque la FOX y la ABC hacen conexiones.
> 
> De momento están en los preliminares y el presidente de la comisión del senado se está preguntando al contable del congreso Gene Doraro GAO Office si los planes que GM, FORD, Chrisler han presentado son viables económicamente, y si el dinero puede salir del TARP o de otro lado, y si el Tesoro tiene la autoridad de usar esos fondos . Además, el problema al que se enfrentan es que no tienen dinero disponible dado que sólo quedan 20B$ y las empresas piden 39B$. Los senadores están haciendo sus preguntas al equipo económico que ha evaluado el plan. El sr. Doraro está aconsejando crear una camara/comisión de control de los fondos. De momento no hay chicha...




Caray! asi que estás en USA!. Que envidia...

Pues la verdad que el ordenador no me da pa tanto como para pillar la CNN, o si me da, pero no doy a basto vamos.

Aún asi, si pudieras ir posteando las noticias interesantes, te lo agradeceriamos.

Saludos!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Dic 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Perdona que insista, pero me interesaría tu parecer, "Mulder":
> 
> AHÍ VA:
> 
> ...



Yo no creo que sea una farsa. Creo que " Trend is your Friend ". Y si en el SP500 se mueven 1500MM USD, son muchos kilotones como para no arrastrar a una republica bananera como nuestra España querida...


----------



## Stuyvesant (4 Dic 2008)

tziuuuuuu. Y no ha terminado el debate. Ni han esperado. No pongo la caída por la velocidad a la que va el DJ ni me atrevo.


----------



## Vercingetorix (4 Dic 2008)

Pues no cierra en verde de casualidad


----------



## Mulder (4 Dic 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Perdona que insista, pero me interesaría tu parecer, "Mulder":
> 
> AHÍ VA:
> 
> ...



Pues lo cierto es que TODOS los índices mundiales están correlacionados, pero no te creas que solo es unidireccionalmente, sino en ambas direcciones, el Dax, el Stoxx y el Dow podrían subir si el Ibex subiera mucho de repente.

Por otra parte me hacen gracia comentarios como los de un forero el otro día: 'dentro de poco salen los datos de paro (de España) y es evidente que bajaremos' MWHAHAHA el Ibex pasa absolutamente de todos los datos españoles, aunque se puede tomar a mal algún dato europeo.

El Ibex es un porquería porque no tiene liquidez, no por otra cosa, la causas de que no haya liquidez son, por ejemplo, la imposibilidad de entrar cortos en acciones. Cárpatos ya ha dicho un par de veces hace mucho tiempo que los principales manipuladores del Ibex eran bancos y fondos de inversión suizos, ojo, no españoles.

Aunque los leoncios españoles también manipulan, pero a nivel de acciones, raramente del índice en general.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Dic 2008)

Ojo, empezamos con futuros sobre el SP500 en red red red... 1.5 bps


----------



## Kujire (4 Dic 2008)

*Desde el US senado...*

Discursos de Apertura

Mr Wagoner, CEO de GM empieza el discurso más pedigüeño de la historia reciente. Llegó por la mañana en un Volt(elétrico) me recuerda a los coches de la peli de Robocop, con su equipo. El del Chrisler llegó en un Jeep enorme, cosa que me sorprende:, y el de Ford llegó en un monovolúmen....si os digo que parecía una furgoneta. GM está en una situación crítica, necesitamos este dinero para nuestro futuro, no tendremos oportunidad sin él.

El sindicalista de la UAW, Ron Gettelfinger, dice que los beneficios y salarios sólo suponen un 10% del los costes y que los pensionistas y retirados no pueden pagar el pato(bueno el pavo). El Cándido que tienen por aki es un pesao, y me recuerda al COCO por su facilidad de verborrea sindical-progre.

Ahora habla el CEO de Ford. Ford es la que sobrevivirá en caso malo que no diesen la ayuda. Reconoce que han producido más vehiculos de los que la gente necesita, y que hicieron SUV que han perjudicado a todos, hemos vendido marcas como Jaguar? Land Rover?, y reducido participación en Mazda, ahora venderemos Volvo. El discurso parece unmea culpa que noscagamosporlapataabajo si no nos dais la pasta, y que vamos a ser unos chicos buenos. No tienen pbs de liquidez y tebdrán benef. en 2011. "Vamos a cambiar nuestro modelo de negocio, e invitamos al congreso a visitarnos para verlo con sus propios ojos.

Chrisler, necesita 9B$ "sólo", necesitamos ayuda inmediata del TARP para la división financiera. Hemos incluido en nuestro plan una reducc de costes, nos vamos hacia los vehículos electricos(el mismo que me trajo aki, Wow el JEEP) en el 2013 los vehículos serán eléctricos y hasta entonces los haremos más eficientes. Seremos la empresa más verde en la autom. 1M de personas depende de nosotros

Ahora turno para los concesionarios de Connectica(?)... "lo estamos pasando muy mal, no tenemos financiación, si dicen NO o si no hacen nada y dejan a estas empresas quebrar, nadie comprará los cocjes de una empresa quebrada, no queremos dinero para nosotros, dénselos a estas empresas. El discurso ha sido de un gran dramatismo, ...casi lloro:o

Ahora los Proveedores, los representa la empresa que hacen las baterias Jhonson(?), la mitad de sus ventas se localiza en Detroit... to be continued


----------



## Kaprak63 (4 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Discursos de Apertura
> 
> Mr Wagoner, CEO de GM empieza el discurso más pedigüeño de la historia reciente. Llegó por la mañana en un Volt(elétrico) me recuerda a los coches de la peli de Robocop, con su equipo. El del Chrisler llegó en un Jeep enorme, cosa que me sorprende:, y el de Ford llegó en un monovolúmen....si os digo que parecía una furgoneta. GM está en una situación crítica, necesitamos este dinero para nuestro futuro, no tendremos oportunidad sin él.
> 
> ...



Joder, ¿quien se está cagando por las patas abajo soy yo?

Un abrazo.


----------



## Ajoporro (4 Dic 2008)

Lo que no encuentra el suelo es el petróleo ... joer, qué gozada verlo bajar asín.


----------



## chameleon (4 Dic 2008)

no nos hemos hundido...

pero mañana me vengaré!!!

muahahaha


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Dic 2008)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Lo que no encuentra el suelo es el petróleo ... joer, qué gozada verlo bajar asín.





Hay alguien más aparte del menda, que si baja de 35€ toma posicion en futuros a 3 años. Apalancaos por 5 oyga!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *Sigo diciendo que en 9100 está el máximo de este movimiento*, y estoy con Mulder, este tipo de laterales se rompen de forma muy violenta... la tendencia a medio y largo plazo es claramente bajista, con lo que todo apunta que lo rompa hacia abajo, yo creo que antes de Navidad nos vamos a los infiernos, y a toda mecha...
> 
> Saludos...



Máximo del IBEX35 9113puntos

Donde está la del sombrero? 

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (4 Dic 2008)

*desde el senado US*

Continued...

Si seguís las cotizaciones de GM o de Ford vereis que están o bajando o quietas, se corta con un cuchillo la tensión.

Ahora habla el de Moodys, se nota que apoya a las autos,... sin embargo lo primero que dice es que la pasta que piden no va a ser suficiente, necesitarán 75B$ to 125B$

"Las autos tienen que hacer lo que dicen en sus planes, y lo tienen que hacer muy bien para sobrevivir. Recomiendo dar los 34B$, en 2 plazos para evitar la quiebra un primer pago, y un segundo limitado al control de la comisión de acuerdo a que cumplan su plan. Sin embargo, este dinro no quiere decir que estas empresas que sean viables" vaya puya final del de Moodys, si hicieran lo mismo hace algún tiempo con las subprime......

Por cierto, entre medias Bernanke ha hablado (mira que es pesao) sobre la delicuencia de las hipotecas , es decir, las ejecuciones siguen aumentando y eso es muy preocupante, por lo que habrá que hacer más, es decir creo que es un mensaje para Tim el nuevo Jefe de la Pasta.

to be continued..


----------



## Kujire (4 Dic 2008)

*desde el senado US*

sigamos...

El Presidente de la Comisión pregunta:

al pringao de Moodys, "esto que cuentas está bien ...pero esto depende de que la gente compre coches" simple razonamiento que pone en aprietos a toda la sala... y continúa "a lo mejor habrái que incenntivar a los consumidores cree usted que esto sería positivo?"...(blabla vende humo este tio nada interesante)

Pregunta a Chrisler:
Oiga y si le damos la pasta a Chrisler los 7B$ y luego ustedes van y se fusionan, qué pasa con la pasta? 

C:ehh ...no no nuestro jefe está muy comprometido eso no pasará....:

Pregunta a Ford:
Ford, ustedes quieren un préstamo, no querrán venir más tarde por aki a pedir más pasta?

F:no, lo tenemos prohibido por la naturaleza de la empresa privada

Presidente: Han previsto en sus planes la demanda de vehículos para la seguridad nacional?

C:si, y lo seguiremos haciendo un todas nuestras fuerzas

(Presidente:si lo sé! coño es un Chrisler! (risas))

GM: si hacemos autobuses e incluso trenes además de vehiculos ligeros de transporte para las FFAA 

P: Me ha sorprendido el detalle del plan de GM... no he podido contabilizar el número de modelos que se van a cargar....

GM: Estamos comprometidos, este año hemos perdido 300 concesionarios, no podemos seguir así

...

Como van a devolver la pasta a los ciudadanos?: sobre todo se han centrado en Chrisler y GM

Creen que alguen va a invertir en ustedes?: la cara del de Chrisler es un poema...

to be continued...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2008)

Post de la banca europeda del día... (Tonuel ya te adelanto que hoy certificas... )

*HYPO REAL ESTATE -7,07%
UNICREDIT -4,19%
FORTIS -3,94%
INTESA SANPAOLO -2,93%
BARCLAYS -1,74%
SANTANDER -1,73%
BBVA -1,48%
DBANK +0,96%
SGENERALE +4,05%
BNP +4,55%
UBS +5,31%
ING +7,01%
HBOS +7,35%
CREDIT AGRICOLE +8,04%
*
Saludos...

Edito: como se cumplan mis predicciones vas a certificar de 10 en 10...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Continued...
> 
> Si seguís las cotizaciones de GM o de Ford vereis que están o bajando o quietas, se corta con un cuchillo la tensión.
> 
> ...



I (L) Bernanke.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ipJTqCbETog&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ipJTqCbETog&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Si es respot, dejarlo caer.

Empezamos la caida...


----------



## Misterio (4 Dic 2008)

A todo esto en una galaxia muy muy lejana.......

iTRAXX Crossover	[Imprimir]	

Cotiza a 1021,5 nuevo récord histórico.


----------



## Kujire (4 Dic 2008)

*desde el senado*

les están bombardeando desde todos los sitios de senado, especialmente Mr Shelby que no se cree que estas empresas sean viebles, este hombre que ya es mayor estaba ya en los 70 cuando le dieron pasta a Chrisler : parece que lo han embalsamado para hacer la puñeta a las autos.

Ahora se mete con el Sindicalista: "si no está dispuesto a hacer concesiones, *NO HAGAS MALGASTAR EL DINERO DE LOS CIUDADANOS*"

OJOJOJOJO

Les preguntan como ha llegado al Capitolio:...la otra vez no les gustó que hubiesen llegado en jeta-jet

Conducen ustedes?

GM: si he hecho el trayecto conduciendo con un colega 50/50, y pienso volver en coche de vuelta

y usted?

C: Si, conduje con un amigo y nos turnamos

F: (no pillé cómo lo hizo dado que provocó una risas ..traducción simultánea hoyga)

Shelby: le pregunta al pringao de Moddys: "Cuando estos caballeros vendrán de nuevo a pedir más pasta?" (juas que puñal!!)

pringao: *SERA EN OCTUBRE* (Tochovista es mi pastor le faltó decir)

Senador: Están diciendo la Verdad? están realmente comprometidos???

Chrisler: Traeremos los facturas para que usted nos la selle y dén su aprovación. Estamos al 110%

GM: Estamos detrás del plan 

F: (este tiene una cara de comparsa que pa ke)

....

Al parecer Chrisler necesita 4B$ para llegar a Marzo:, Ford no lo necesita pero .... (si se lo dan a estos capullos que me lo den a mi también) GM necesita pasta para llegar a finde año:

No sé vosotros pero viendo estos debates, hablando de aspectos serios e importantes, con datos, expertos rebatiendo incluso a los comparecientes, no os parece bastante diferente a la pelea de gallos que tenemos en el congreso y que sirve para más bien poco?

continúan los senadores preguntando, sin duda las primeras preguntas han sido a la yugular debido a la categoría de los inquisidores, ... también hay que decir que no todos los senadores tienen o saben exponer sus ideas con claridad.

Parece que la comparecencia está haciendo un poco de pupa a las cotizaciones de GM y FORD.... de hecho la gente SOLO habla de esto...

C, GM quieren tener una comisión para controlar, sin embargo los senadores les recuerdan que NO TIENEN TIEMPO, que en MESES ESTARÄN en banca rota.... Chisler en Marzo!! GM en los primeros 6 meses....

A los norteamericanos les encantan las telenovelas(en eso son muuy parecidos a sus vecinos del sur), pues hay un chiste que se comenta que esto es como "the Bold & the Beauty" (una serie que empezó en los 80 y todavía hoy sigue CON LOS MISMOS ACTORES!!... y sus hijos), y que siempre montan un show de que no van a renovar...pero que al final continúan, GM y Chrisler llevan el mismo camino. Dramatismo al máximo!!

to be continued...


----------



## ronald29780 (4 Dic 2008)

Como surgia la pregunta, creo que el 65% de todo el volumen de las bolsas mundiales se mueve en el parquet neoyorquino. 

Luego hay que pensar en Tokia, Londres, Frankfurt y las bolsas en los paises emergentes. Así el Ibex tendrá un 2% del volumen del mundo. Y así le va.


----------



## Kujire (4 Dic 2008)

*Chungo chungo*

Bueno bueno, los senadores no se creen que Chrisler sea viable. Creo que no le vana dar la pasta a Chrisler tal cual. Le han dicho que tiene que buscar novia,... pero la novia GM no le hace gracia Chrisler... claro que mr. Wagoner CEO de GM se ha excusado en que le mercado estába muy complicado...y que para flirtear tienen que arreglar sus cuentas...

A los sindicatos los están poniendo verdes, porque no han hecho apenas concesiones, sobre todo el tema de lo seguros médicos que GM paga a los sindicatos para los extrabajadores. DURO DURO con el Cándido, lo están poniendo verde, le dicen que "si las empresas quiebran, NO VAN A TENER UN P*** DOLAR, No te das cuenta" 

El Cándido se ha aco**nado y ha pedido en "comodín del público", ha solicitado que unos asesores le ayuden para poder contestar la pregunta...


...
HA HABIDO DISTURBIOS EN LA SALA!!

Un grupo de personas, ha desplegado unas pancartas y han gritado unas consignas...eran mujeres(?)..... han sido momentos de mucha tensión y han sido expulsados puff *Dramatismo en estado puro!!!!*


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Bueno bueno, los senadores no se creen que Chrisler sea viable. Creo que no le vana dar la pasta a Chrisler tal cual. Le han dicho que tiene que buscar novia,... pero la novia GM no le hace gracia Chrisler... claro que mr. Wagoner CEO de GM se ha excusado en que le mercado estába muy complicado...y que para flirtear tienen que arreglar sus cuentas...
> 
> A los sindicatos los están poniendo verdes, porque no han hecho apenas concesiones, sobre todo el tema de lo seguros médicos que GM paga a los sindicatos para los extrabajadores. DURO DURO con el Cándido, lo están poniendo verde, le dicen que "si las empresas quiebran, NO VAN A TENER UN P*** DOLAR, No te das cuenta"
> 
> ...




<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wICwk2E-XIQ&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wICwk2E-XIQ&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2008)

Kujire eres una corresponsal como la copa de un pino!!!! 
Qué nivel!!! Esto es mejor que una telenovela, sigue, sigue...

Saludos...


----------



## Con Dos Gonadas (4 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Máximo del IBEX35 9113puntos
> 
> Donde está la del sombrero?
> 
> Saludos...



Sí señor aquí va pero todavía creo que podemos llegar a los 9500.


----------



## Misterio (4 Dic 2008)

Ya te digo, el S&P casi plano a estas horas, a las 9:30 función ya saben.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2008)

Con Dos Gonadas dijo:


> Sí señor aquí va pero todavía creo que podemos llegar a los 9500.



Si acierto el movimiento sin sombrero... :

DOW +13... (entramos en los últimos 90 minutos)

Saludos...

Por cierto el Brent en 44$, el WTI no debe estar muy por encima de 40$, no?


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Kujire eres una corresponsal como la copa de un pino!!!!
> Qué nivel!!! Esto es mejor que una telenovela, sigue, sigue...
> 
> Saludos...



para que digas que el hilo no da para mucho 

¿pedimos unas pizzas para ver como sigue?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> para que digas que el hilo no da para mucho
> 
> ¿pedimos unas pizzas para ver como sigue?



Pues no se lo que estará pasando pero el Dow de ganar 13 a perder 82... creo que Kujire va a venir con malas noticias... 

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Dic 2008)

Yo creo que como muuuy tarde, el lunes, vuelve a bajar ya con ganas.


----------



## Kujire (4 Dic 2008)

*LIVE desde el Capitolio*

Preguntas de los senadores

Senador:"hay rumores de que ustedes van a usar el dinero para expandir sus plantas en Mexico( lindo!!!)"

GM: No, tenemos 3 plantas pero no tenemos planes de expansión que yho haya sido informado(menos mal que ere el CEO, digo yo

Senadorónde van a utilizar los fondos mayoritariamente?

(yo me esperaba otra respuesta..._*pero estos chicos son unos actorazos*_):

Chrisler: Para hacer coches eléctricos (Con dos Cohones y el pailllo entre los dientes ....quién sabe los de Tyco también lo son...)

Ford: Para la adaptación de nuestras plantas a los nuevos productos electricos

GM: Para las baterias del Chevy Volt (por cierto me encanta, aunque es un poco grande ...como non es un Chevy!)

Yo creo que esto va a ser materia de examen en los seminarios de ventas en los próxims años, como unos tahúres sablean a los ciudadanos jeje, lo mismo para Citi y AIG, bueno lo mismo no estos últimos son unos impresentables ladrones consumados, *por lo menos estos 3 caballeros se lo están currando*.... aunque eso no quita son unos gestores pésimos... 

to be continued...


----------



## tonuel (4 Dic 2008)

Wall Street se anima chicos... 



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Dic 2008)

Pa arriba o pa abajo?


----------



## sicran (4 Dic 2008)

Ostia, vaya bajonazo en minutos...:O
(después de unos días de vacaciones, vuelvo a estar por aquí )


----------



## tonuel (4 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Pa arriba o pa abajo?



Tu que crees... tonuel está aquí... 


DJIA -2.29% 
NASDAQ -2.79% 
S&P 500 -2.71% 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (4 Dic 2008)

PENITENCIACITE!!

Wall Street 8391 8395 21:08 *-202*


----------



## Kujire (4 Dic 2008)

Más Preguntas...

sSnador le pregunta *al pringao de Moody's*, (no le tengo demasiado aprecio ..se me nota??)

Senador: qué haría usted?
*
Pringao de Moody's: les daría 17B$ para que no quiebren en marzo 31*, a Ford no le daría nada de momento dado que no necesita cash ahora, y luego lo revisaría con la comisión creada a expreso. *La cara del de FORD es un poema...* (basta que no necesites pasta para que te margine este pringao

Con seguridad, el CEO de GM, Mr Wagoner es un actorazo, con una voz muy varonil que te convence:o... también es el más corpulento ... de alguna forma que alegra la vista a una cada vez que lo enfocan,... aunque no es mi tipo. El de Chrisler, más bajito le cuesta llegar al micro, cosa que en la tele no queda muy bien y es mayor, aparenta cansado, mientras el de Ford... que vamos a decir del de Ford, no le dan un duro porque no tiene problemas, se nota que es mucho más técnico que los otros dos pero es un poco más parco en palabras

Como veis, a medida que avanza la comparecencia, las cosas pintan más negras en el Dow, las acciones de F y GM pierden terreno, más GM que Ford, Y ESO QUE TENGO UNOS AHORRILLOS!!!

Las preocupaciones aparecen en el NYSE, mañana el dato del paro, que se prevé malo malo malo. *Lo que parece es que a la bolsa no le gusta ver la sangre propia*, las estadísticas son números sin corazón, una vez pasados se buscan otros, pero ver como 3 empresas que son paradigma de una sociedad de gasto desaforado y derroche se arrastran en directo LIVE para pedir ayuda.....ASUSTA....ASUSTA DESPERTAR DEL SUEÑO AMERICANO


----------



## sicran (4 Dic 2008)

Joder como está bajando! La gráfica es espectacular.

Dow	-215.37	-2.51%	8,376.32
NASDAQ	-41.52	-2.78%	1,450.86
S&P	-24.65	-2.83% 846.09


----------



## tonuel (4 Dic 2008)

Yo aún diria más... 

A las 21:21

DJIA -3.00% 
NASDAQ  -3.28% 
S&P 500  -3.44% 





Saludos


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (4 Dic 2008)

Amos que nos vamos!! se anima el cotarro por minutos!

DJIA 8,341.28 -250.41 -2.91%
NASDAQ 1,442.97 -49.41 -3.31%
S&P 500 841.84 -28.90 -3.32%


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (4 Dic 2008)

Coño Tonuel, casi a la vez !

Vete preparando las certificaciones que parece que hoy aun hacen falta


----------



## tonuel (4 Dic 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Coño Tonuel, casi a la vez !
> 
> Vete preparando las certificaciones que parece que hoy aun hacen falta



Cuando acabe de cenar sacaré los sellos del armario... 



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (4 Dic 2008)

*LIVE desde el Capitolio...Momentos Críticos!!!*

Los Concesionarios


Estos negocios están cayendo como moscas dado que la mayoría están externalizados, y con el crédito congelado no venden. Chrisler Finance y GMC no pueden dar más crédito (porque a ellos nadie les presta un centavo)

Presidente pregunta: Cómo ayudan ustedes a sus concesionarios en estos moentos?

C:Tenemos un inventario de 600.000 unidades, pagamos a nuestros conces una vez a la semana por incentivos, los intentamos reducir y hemos reducido en 200.000 y eso ayuda a nuestros concesionarios que no tienen que gestionar el suelo de almacenaje. 

GMagamos incentivos con 2 semanas...

WOW el DOW se está hundiendo!!! * GM se hunde en bolsa...*

F: Nuestra política es diferente porque nuestra compañia financia el 77% de las ventas, así podemos liberar crédito a nuestro concesionarios. Sin duda esto es un fortaleza de Ford seguramente estará en el SWOT de la empresa ... *de hecho las ventas de Ford SOLO han descendido un 30%*.

WOW WOW WOW 325.000 parados más mañana.....

Edito:AL LORO: Hay poco volúmen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Misterio (4 Dic 2008)

Entramos en la media hora mágica con -3.60 en el S&P 839


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (4 Dic 2008)

Djia 8,316.51 -275.18 -3.20%
Nasdaq 1,433.59 -58.79 -3.94%
S&p 500 838.66 -32.08 -3.68%


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (4 Dic 2008)

*djia 8,284.65 -307.04 -3.57%
Nasdaq 1,427.25 -65.13 -4.36%
S&p 500 835.31 -35.43 -4.07%*


----------



## chameleon (4 Dic 2008)

DOWN 8275 21:37 *-300*


----------



## Kujire (4 Dic 2008)

33 minutos para que acabe el mercado. La cosa está que arde, la sensación de dramatismo con tumultos en el capitolio ya ha salido en las teles, ...se me han acabado las provisiones .... he odio algunos gritos en la entreplanta al ir a pillar algo abajo, ...la gente está muy preocupada....



> Me dicen el el poco volumen hace tanto daño como el gran volúmen, los dos hacen daño por igual cuando se va para abajo. Aproximadamente 10M de personas están directamente afectadas por lo que pase en Washington...



El senador Shelby(Republicano Alabama, jeje no tiene plantas en su estado) habla:

"*No me han convencido, creíamos que 25B$, ahora vienen con 34B$ ...algunos dicen que no que serán 100B$...parece que lo que quieren evitar es lo inevitable. Tienen que re-estructurarse lo único que estamos viendo es que no son viables.*

*Van a perder mucho puestos de trabajo de todas formas, así que lo mejor es que se re-estructuren*"

La gente está muy caliente: *Estos gestores han perdido millones y millones de $, todos se tienen que re-estructurar, prov, conces, plantas, trabajadores TODOS*


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Dic 2008)

pa abajo, al menos dos semanas.


----------



## Pabajista (4 Dic 2008)

Empieza el rescate ?


----------



## Misterio (4 Dic 2008)

De 833 a 844 en 5 minutos, y todavía quedan 10...


----------



## sicran (4 Dic 2008)

Pues sí, el Dow ha subido más de 100 puntos en 5 minutos. Veremos como queda al final...Yo apuesto a ostión en los últimos 10 minutos.


----------



## Pabajista (4 Dic 2008)

Nos caemos otra vez..


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2008)

Toda la tarde los futuros del Ibex y del Dow han ido parejos, ahora hay una diferencia de 130 puntos!!!!

FUT IBEX -150
FUT DOW -280

Saludos...


----------



## Misterio (4 Dic 2008)

Hoy hay que conformarse con una "minicaída"


----------



## Kujire (4 Dic 2008)

*LIVE from Capitol*

Impresiones...

puffff lo único que escucho es eso de SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL ...

hay alguno que debe tener la tecla rota...

ESTO ES UNA CARNICERÏA DE PEPITOS!!!!!

que venga Berni? ......Hank? o quién sea *no no* *QUEREMOS QUE SALGA NANCY!!!!!!*

El Presidente de la Comisión dice: "El Presidente es el Presidente y El secretario del Tesoro está en CHINA! Coño!!! Ya basta de Viajar VENTE PA'CASA CHAVAL TENEMOS PROBLEMAS HERE"


----------



## chameleon (4 Dic 2008)

mañana nos toca a minicaída y a mi juntos

muahahaha


----------



## Bayne (4 Dic 2008)

*Me quito el sombrero*



Kujire dijo:


> 33 minutos para que acabe el mercado. La cosa está que arde, la sensación de dramatismo con tumultos en el capitolio ya ha salido en las teles, ...se me han acabado las provisiones .... he odio algunos gritos en la entreplanta al ir a pillar algo abajo, ...la gente está muy preocupada....
> 
> 
> El senador Shelby(Republicano Alabama, jeje no tiene plantas en su estado) habla:
> ...



Bella Kujire, su corresponsalía desde USA es para Máster de Periodismo, es un lujo tenerla por aquí
Muchas gracias


----------



## un marronazo (4 Dic 2008)

me lo he perdido  juasss menos cuanto? tonuellll certificaaaa


----------



## Mulder (4 Dic 2008)

Yo también me lo he perdido, pero he de felicitar a kujire por el curro que se ha pegado para contarlo en vivo y en directo, esto es periodismo y lo demás son tonterías.

¿Para que leer El Pais o ver el noticiero de las 10 si tenemos este hilo? ein? ein?

Pues eso. Para mañana me espero más bajadas y por hoy no me aventuro a contar nada más.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2008)

*Dow	8,376.24	-215.45	-2.51%
Nasdaq	1,445.56	-46.82	-3.14%
S&P 500	845.22	-25.52	-2.93%*

Saludos...


----------



## Jucari (4 Dic 2008)

Gracias Kujire!!!!...gracias a ti me he enterado de lo sucedido...hay que darte la enhorabuena....por informar al momento....gracias...

Hoy es un dia bastante negro para mi, han echado a mi suegro, lo han despedido y lo peor es que mi suegra lleva 1 año en el paro ya.....las cosas estan muy negras en casa....no se como nos vamos a salir.....

Saludos a todos...


----------



## un marronazo (4 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Los Concesionarios
> 
> 
> Estos negocios están cayendo como moscas dado que la mayoría están externalizados, y con el crédito congelado no venden. Chrisler Finance y GMC no pueden dar más crédito (porque a ellos nadie les presta un centavo)
> ...





Más Preguntas...

sSnador le pregunta al pringao de Moody's, (no le tengo demasiado aprecio ..se me nota??)

Senador: qué haría usted?

Pringao de Moody's: les daría 17B$ para que no quiebren en marzo 31, a Ford no le daría nada de momento dado que no necesita cash ahora, y luego lo revisaría con la comisión creada a expreso. La cara del de FORD es un poema... (basta que no necesites pasta para que te margine este pringao)

Con seguridad, el CEO de GM, Mr Wagoner es un actorazo, con una voz muy varonil que te convence... también es el más corpulento ... de alguna forma que alegra la vista a una cada vez que lo enfocan,... aunque no es mi tipo. El de Chrisler, más bajito le cuesta llegar al micro, cosa que en la tele no queda muy bien y es mayor, aparenta cansado, mientras el de Ford... que vamos a decir del de Ford, no le dan un duro porque no tiene problemas, se nota que es mucho más técnico que los otros dos pero es un poco más parco en palabras

Como veis, a medida que avanza la comparecencia, las cosas pintan más negras en el Dow, las acciones de F y GM pierden terreno, más GM que Ford, Y ESO QUE TENGO UNOS AHORRILLOS!!!

Las preocupaciones aparecen en el NYSE, mañana el dato del paro, que se prevé malo malo malo. Lo que parece es que a la bolsa no le gusta ver la sangre propia, las estadísticas son números sin corazón, una vez pasados se buscan otros, pero ver como 3 empresas que son paradigma de una sociedad de gasto desaforado y derroche se arrastran en directo LIVE para pedir ayuda.....ASUSTA....ASUSTA DESPERTAR DEL SUEÑO AMERICANO



Kujire dijo:


> 33 minutos para que acabe el mercado. La cosa está que arde, la sensación de dramatismo con tumultos en el capitolio ya ha salido en las teles, ...se me han acabado las provisiones .... he odio algunos gritos en la entreplanta al ir a pillar algo abajo, ...la gente está muy preocupada....
> 
> 
> El senador Shelby(Republicano Alabama, jeje no tiene plantas en su estado) habla:
> ...



IMPRESIONANTE¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Gracias


----------



## tonuel (4 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *Dow	8,376.24	-215.45	-2.51%
> Nasdaq	1,445.56	-46.82	-3.14%
> S&P 500	845.22	-25.52	-2.93%*
> 
> Saludos...



¿Como ha quedado al final General Motors...? 


Saludos


----------



## Misterio (4 Dic 2008)

Gm	Gen Motors	4.11 4:01pm Et 0.79 (-16.12%)	47,074,936


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Gracias Kujire!!!!...gracias a ti me he enterado de lo sucedido...hay que darte la enhorabuena....por informar al momento....gracias...
> 
> Hoy es un dia bastante negro para mi, han echado a mi suegro, lo han despedido y lo peor es que mi suegra lleva 1 año en el paro ya.....las cosas estan muy negras en casa....no se como nos vamos a salir.....
> 
> Saludos a todos...



Ánimos Jucari...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2008)

*CITIGROUP -5,37%
CATERPILLAR -5,37%
MERCK -5,52%
INTEL -6,52%
ALCOA -13,24%
GM -16,12%*

Entre otras...


----------



## tonuel (4 Dic 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Gm	Gen Motors	4.11 4:01pm Et 0.79 (-16.12%)	47,074,936



Como aún no tengo un sello con el 15... voy a estrenar éste que mola más... 

*GM -16,12%*






Saludos


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (4 Dic 2008)

Bueno, al final no ha habido certificación, pero que no se duerma Tonuel que mañana igual tiene trabajo extra:

Buenas noches a todos, y ánimo Jucari


----------



## tonuel (4 Dic 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Bueno, al final no ha habido certificación, pero que no se duerma Tonuel que mañana igual tiene trabajo extra.



*Toma certificación...* 

*
CITIGROUP -5,37%
CATERPILLAR -5,37%
MERCK -5,52%
INTEL -6,52%
HYPO REAL ESTATE -7,07%




ALCOA -13,24%
*





Saludos


----------



## Carnivale (4 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> mañana nos toca a minicaída y a mi juntos
> 
> muahahaha



<a href="http://www.threadbombing.com/details.php?image_id=3124"><img src= "http://www.threadbombing.com/data/media/48/GeorgeBushasDrEvilwants700billiondo.jpg" border="0" alt="Funny Pics / 700 Billion" /> </a>


----------



## INTRUDER (4 Dic 2008)

Por cierto, cobrara Calopez del *baner del Chevrolet Captiva*, que vigile no le hagan un concurso de acreedores


----------



## Jucari (4 Dic 2008)

Gracias a todos por los ánimos....

Hay que tirar para adelante como sea, pero la situación es grave a todos los niveles, en el trabajo solo oigo de mis clientes grandes empresarios del sector auxiliar industrial lo grave que esta todo, muchos se estan planteando cerrar a finales de enero, no estan dispuestos a poner dinero de su bolsillo y mas aún tal como estan las cosas, y aún hay gente que dice en este foro que el euribor baja y ya esta todo solucionado..JA....poca calle hacen..., Hay situaciones familiares para asustarse, ahora hay que ayudar a la familia mientras se pueda, al menos mi trabajo no corre peligro, pero veo que volveremos a los años 60, a vivir toda la familia junta...y todos a contribuir como se pueda....

Señores, la crisis de la bolsa se esta trasladando a la calle, y como la bolsa.....aún no ha acabado de caer todo lo que debe.....MIEDO DA....

TONUEL.....deberas poner pronto un certificado de quiebras a doquier!!!!...

Edit: Siento que tenga nada que ver esto con el hilo, pero tenía que contarlo ya que soys los mas cercanos que conozco del hilo...


----------



## Kujire (4 Dic 2008)

*Agarraos las Kalandrakas....*

ÚLtima hora

Bueno, con los comparecientes llendo camino de sus hoteles o las TVs, os cuento algunas cosas de última hora que por la angustia de la sesión de hoy se me han escapado y creo que osn importantes para entender lo que pueda pasar mañana

HP congela los sueldos
Adobe hecha al 9% de su plantilla
NBC (Universal) 3% al paro
Viacom (MTV) 7% a la calle
y otras más....

WAL-MART HA BAJADO EN LAS VENTAS!!!!  Esto SÍ que es grave, te regalaban las cosas durante Acción de Gracias. Habéis visto el Petróleo hoy? el cobre? la leche! siiiiiiiiii la leche ha bajado y aún así nada, que habrá que secuestrar a la gente para que compre algo. Eso si, no se privan de ir a los Tacos y las Pizza Hut y por supuesto Linux sube, que es gratis así que Novell ha presentado unos buenos resultados del trimestre

Mañana el paro escalofriante!!, y la comedia de terror de las autos va a continuar. *El VIX a las 3 de la tarde a 63(Omega WR hoygan!!)*!!!! Lo único positivo es que el S&P cierra en con menores caídas desde Octubre.

*Bueno Chic@s aún nos queda un día muy duro, mañana,* con más comparecencias y preguntas. En este momento los CEOs de las autos están haciendo el recorrido por las TVs, os imaginaís una final de la champions sin pórroga??? pues aki ya tenemos el extra-time, *ahora los CEOs van a intentar llegar al Americano medio, meterle el miedo en el cuerpo, aterrorizarlos, la verdad falta poco y siempre con una sonrrisa colgate de chicos buenos.* 

*Jucari, ánimo y p'alante!*


----------



## un marronazo (4 Dic 2008)

jojojo... mirad la imagen

Google Trends: Dow sell


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2008)

Las cosas estan mal, y peor que se pondrán...  Lo grande de este foro es darte cuenta de lo que pasa y porqué pasa, además de saberlo con "menos aditivos" y con unos meses de antelación... hemos de saber aprovechar esto...

Saludos...


----------



## explorador (4 Dic 2008)

Jucari animo, nunca llovió que no parasé, que todo se esta poniendo muy difícil es una realidad, aunque haya mucho gilipollas que se conformen con su euribor, pero estoy seguro que las familias que sepan hacer piña, son las que mejor van a poder afrontar estos difíciles momentos, pero nunca olvides que son difíciles porque nos han aconstumbrado a una vida muy por encima de nuestras posibilidades, lo cual no era una obligación para que nos hicieran más felices, mis padres y mis abuelos lo fueron tanto o más que yo, y por supuesto necesitaron muchos menos medios materiales de los que yo dispongo que ellos nunca hubiesén soñar disponer.


----------



## un marronazo (4 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Las cosas estan mal, y peor que se pondrán...  Lo grande de este foro es darte cuenta de lo que pasa y porqué pasa, además de saberlo con "menos aditivos" y con unos meses de antelación... hemos de saber aprovechar esto...
> 
> Saludos...



hace meses cuando leí el blog de leopoldo abadía, no lo podia comentar con NADIE de mi entorno, me llamaban paranoica, la verdad es que al saber con unos meses de antelación lo que "parece" que va a suceder por lo menos a mi, me da una cierta seguridad al controlar lo que "NO DEBO HACER"


----------



## Pabajista (4 Dic 2008)

Ánimo Jucari, son tiempos dificiles y hay que hacer piña como se pueda.

Yo hoy tambien tengo un día especialemnte dificil porque desde mi central me obligan a "prescindir" (que facil que da escribirlo si no conoces a las personas fisicamente) de 2 personas.

Mi único consuelo, es que he conseguido atrasarlo todo un mes y que la gente pase las fiestas en paz, me niego a dar una mala noticia en estos días, aunque me la este jugando con ello

Mucho ánimo y unidad, eso nos sirvio hace tiempo y tiene que volver a servir.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues no se lo que estará pasando pero el Dow de ganar 13 a perder 82... creo que Kujire va a venir con malas noticias...
> 
> Saludos...





Pabajista dijo:


> Ánimo Jucari, son tiempos dificiles y hay que hacer piña como se pueda.
> 
> Yo hoy tambien tengo un día especialemnte dificil porque desde mi central me obligan a "prescindir" (que facil que da escribirlo si no conoces a las personas fisicamente) de 2 personas.
> 
> ...



Ojalá hubiera más gente como tu.


----------



## dillei (4 Dic 2008)

Lo suyo sería que Nelson fuese un poco más negativo...


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Dic 2008)

A mi también me toca la crisis de lleno, pero aqui estamos aguantando el tipo y a esperar que escampe,


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A mi también me toca la crisis de lleno, pero aqui estamos aguantando el tipo y a esperar que escampe,



Y a quién no le toca...?  Al mal tiempo buena cara, siempre hay que mirar pa'lante... lo que he dicho antes, aquí vamos con unos meses de antelación y tenemos que aprovecharlo...

Saludos y suerte...


----------



## Pabajista (4 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Ojalá hubiera más gente como tu.



En los 9 años que llevo de labores de gestión pura (abandonando totalmente el aspecto técnico), me he dado cuenta que hay solo 2 tipos de gestores: 
- el que cree que la empresa es suya, pero solo cobra un misero sueldo, putea y pisotea constantemente a quien tiene cerca, especialemnte debajo.:
- el que con el mismo mísero sueldo consigue hacer un equipo, sacarle el máximo rendimiento y poniendo las personas delante de otras cosas, en muchas ocasiones.

A la larga el tiempo a mi (apreciación totalmente personal) me ha demostrado que la segunda opción es el "win-win" que toda situación quisiera. Gana la empresa, las personas y tu conciencia...


----------



## Silent Weapon (4 Dic 2008)

Post para daros a todos las gracias por el fantástico hilo, y que luego digan de este foro... si es que hay una gente que son la caña en todos los sentidos. ¡Qué grandes!


2 comentarios:


- Gracias Kujire y Mulder (llevo desde 2006 leyéndole)

- Ánimo Jucari!


----------



## Hagen (5 Dic 2008)

Creeis que hoy habra otro Black Friday??

El paro en USA no pinta nada bien, ayer el SP se agarro al 850 pero lo traspaso claramente.

A ver que pasa hoy


----------



## Sleepwalk (5 Dic 2008)

Pabajista dijo:


> En los 9 años que llevo de labores de gestión pura (abandonando totalmente el aspecto técnico), me he dado cuenta que hay solo 2 tipos de gestores:
> - el que cree que la empresa es suya, pero solo cobra un misero sueldo, putea y pisotea constantemente a quien tiene cerca, especialemnte debajo.:
> - el que con el mismo mísero sueldo consigue hacer un equipo, sacarle el máximo rendimiento y poniendo las personas delante de otras cosas, en muchas ocasiones.
> 
> A la larga el tiempo a mi (apreciación totalmente personal) me ha demostrado que la segunda opción es el "win-win" que toda situación quisiera. Gana la empresa, las personas y tu conciencia...



Cuando lleves 25 años, veremos si ves las cosas igual.
Te lo digo por la experiencia personal y la de la gente que te rodea.
Acuérdate cuando pasen 10 o 15 años y volvemos a verlo.
Cuando tenía 25-30 años no importaba nada, después tus prioridades cambiarán, o te las harán cambiar.
Tiempo al tiempo.
Como decía mi padre (y muchos padres) "Yo también tuve 20 años".
Saludos.


----------



## Mulder (5 Dic 2008)

A los buenos días!

Hoy en la mañana deberíamos subir en busca del gap, supongo que llegaremos a su entorno justo cuando den los datos de paro USA y luego pasará lo que quiera pasar, el que los datos de paro saldrán malos ya está descontado así que no espero que se produzca ninguna caída abrupta.

Es posible que la movida GM-Ford-Chrysler nos de más vidilla hoy.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (5 Dic 2008)

Nosdias...

Amanecer rojo

IBEX35 8689.60	-146.50 -1.66%
CAC 40 3112.52	-48.64 -1.54%
FTSE 100 4163.61	-6.35 -0.15%
DAX 4564.23	-3.01 -0.07%

¿A que hora salen los datos de empleo USA?


----------



## Hagen (5 Dic 2008)

Lo esperado ronda los 320.000 pero se habla de hasta de 400.000 .....

Yo creo que si que va a ser un detontante para tirar el mercado a los infiernos.... estamos en unos niveles muy peligrosos


----------



## Sleepwalk (5 Dic 2008)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Nosdias...
> 
> Amanecer rojo
> 
> ...



A las 14:30 hora española.
Saludos.


----------



## DrOtis (5 Dic 2008)

Alguien abre el hilo del Ibex-II? 

Vamos hombre, que esto es un foro de burbuja inmobiliaria. Impidamos que este hilo sea el mas visitado. Joe!


----------



## Vercingetorix (5 Dic 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A mi también me toca la crisis de lleno, pero aqui estamos aguantando el tipo y a esperar que escampe,




Asi estamos casi todos (tambien los autonomos), estamos en época de hacer buena la máxima aquella de "Resistir es vencer". Si aguantamos los proximos 7 meses... saldremos para adelante


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (5 Dic 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> A las 14:30 hora española.
> Saludos.



Thnks! Estaré pendiente, palomitas en mano


----------



## Mulder (5 Dic 2008)

DrOtis dijo:


> Alguien abre el hilo del Ibex-II?
> 
> Vamos hombre, que esto es un foro de burbuja inmobiliaria. Impidamos que este hilo sea el mas visitado. Joe!



Los precios de las viviendas bajan, pero lo hacen muy lentamente, mientras tanto nos entretenemos más viendo como caen las bolsas y de paso todos aprendemos algo.

Además creo que este hilo saca lo mejor de mucha gente


----------



## Jucari (5 Dic 2008)

Buenos dias por la mañana!!!!!!....al mal tiempo buena cara....dicen...

Hoy toca PALOMITAS y CERTIFICADOS made in Tonuel!!!!!!!

Creo que hoy nos toca irnos a la picota con los datos del paro USA, si llegan a los 400/500 mil como dicen las malas lenguas.....

Veremos los minimos anuales antes de Navidad???....mi opinión es que hasta enero no creo que lo dejen caer, las navidades es época de felicidad y alegría, no dejaran que la gente se asuste ni se preocupe....la cuesta de Enero será el PRECIPICIO....

Sangre y al Toro!!!!!!


----------



## Pabajista (5 Dic 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Cuando lleves 25 años, veremos si ves las cosas igual.
> Te lo digo por la experiencia personal y la de la gente que te rodea.
> Acuérdate cuando pasen 10 o 15 años y volvemos a verlo.
> Cuando tenía 25-30 años no importaba nada, después tus prioridades cambiarán, o te las harán cambiar.
> ...



Me lo apunto, espero que dentro de 10 años podamos estar todos aqui para recordar esto.


----------



## sephon (5 Dic 2008)

Propongo que se mueva el hilo al foro de Bolsa. Asi, todo entero, nada de abrir otro hilo al que nadie va a hacer caso.

PD: Ya esta tardando otro ataque a los 8000.


----------



## Sleepwalk (5 Dic 2008)

sephon dijo:


> Propongo que se mueva el hilo al foro de Bolsa. Asi, todo entero, nada de abrir otro hilo al que nadie va a hacer caso.




Si nos cambian....¿tendremos dos días de permiso por cambio de domicilio?.
Es por hacer ya la nota y pedirlos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Dic 2008)

IBEX35 8590 -2,8%

Saludos...


----------



## Skizored (5 Dic 2008)

Hoy habrá mas papel que tontos 


*“Si en el mercado hay más tontos que papel, la bolsa sube. Si hay más papel que tontos, la bolsa baja”*, André Kostolany


----------



## Jucari (5 Dic 2008)

Perdemos los 8500.....en un plis......alguien comentaba estos días que llegariamos a los 9500????.......sin acritud...


----------



## davinci79 (5 Dic 2008)

¿como se explican los futuros del Dow en positivo? Salu2


----------



## El_Presi (5 Dic 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> ¿como se explican los futuros del Dow en positivo? Salu2



porque el DOW ya bajó anoche no tiene porque seguir a las europeas ahora


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Dic 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> ...Veremos los minimos anuales antes de Navidad???....mi opinión es que hasta enero no creo que lo dejen caer, las navidades es época de felicidad y alegría, no dejaran que la gente se asuste ni se preocupe....la cuesta de Enero será el PRECIPICIO....



Buenos días, basándonos en el triángulo que parece consolidado y que ayer respetó (máx 9100), comenzó a formarse el 8 de octubre, tiene su final el 26 de enero. La teoría dice que el triángulo es un modelo de continuidad de tendencia (negativa) y que suele "romperse" entre las 2/3 y las 3/4 partes de su base. Contando todos los días (no voy a descontar ni festivos ni fines de semana), me sale que tendría que romper el triángulo hacia abajo entre el 20 y el 30 de diciembre... Feliz Navidad

Saludos...


----------



## Dolmen (5 Dic 2008)

Si trasladan el hijo al foro de bolsa, en cuanto haya bajadas importantes se abrirán otros aquí.

El hilo está muy bien; mientras que la mayoría de los de la Burbuja pura son paja: yo solamente miro los que tienen estrellas.


----------



## El_Presi (5 Dic 2008)

el mes pasado con lo del paro hicieron tongazo. Salieron datos malísimos del ADP, luego comenzaron analistas a decir que el paro real sería el doble que el anticipado, al final se quedo entre medias de los valores e hizo subir a la bolsa.
Ayer han hecho lo mismo, el ADP +200k, al rato salen diciendo analistas que en verdad serán +400k, si al final salen +300k que siguen siendo una burrada, como los analistas interesados han inflado el valor negativo la bolsa para arriba.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Dic 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> ¿como se explican los futuros del Dow en positivo? Salu2



Mira siempre la diferencia entre Dow y IBEX, es más fiable que ver lo que hace cada una, últimamente se habían aproximado mucho, esta semana se han llegado a separar más de 500 puntos, ahora andan sobre los 200...

Saludos...


----------



## SNB4President (5 Dic 2008)

Qué gozo ayer poder leer al instante gracias a las magníficas crónicas de Kujire el debate del Senado... qué pena da ver una sesión del Congreso Español después de seguir uno Americano, aunque el resultado de todo al fin se decida igualmente en oscuros recovecos y por unas pocas manos, pero en fin, se agradece ver gente como el Senador Shelby de Alabama que dan sentido al showtime americano. 

En fin, muchas gracias porque ayer me tuve que ir a medio y lo he acabado de leer esta mañana; que gustazo, con este hilo el foro gana muchos enteros.


----------



## Jucari (5 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días, basándonos en el triángulo que parece consolidado y que ayer respetó (máx 9100), comenzó a formarse el 8 de octubre, tiene su final el 26 de enero. La teoría dice que el triángulo es un modelo de continuidad de tendencia (negativa) y que suele "romperse" entre las 2/3 y las 3/4 partes de su base. Contando todos los días (no voy a descontar ni festivos ni fines de semana), me sale que tendría que romper el triángulo hacia abajo entre el 20 y el 30 de diciembre... Feliz Navidad
> 
> Saludos...



Ni mi profe me lo hubiera explicado mejor....


----------



## davinci79 (5 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días, basándonos en el triángulo que parece consolidado y que ayer respetó (máx 9100), comenzó a formarse el 8 de octubre, tiene su final el 26 de enero. La teoría dice que el triángulo es un modelo de continuidad de tendencia (negativa) y que suele "romperse" entre las 2/3 y las 3/4 partes de su base. Contando todos los días (no voy a descontar ni festivos ni fines de semana), me sale que tendría que romper el triángulo hacia abajo entre el 20 y el 30 de diciembre... Feliz Navidad
> 
> Saludos...



Además los triángulos son de los patrones gráficos más fiables. Siempre existe una posibilidad de que se rompa la resistencia pero lo normal sería que rompiera el soporte. Además la teoría dice que "con ganas".


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Dic 2008)

davinci79 dijo:


> Además los triángulos son de los patrones gráficos más fiables. Siempre existe una posibilidad de que se rompa la resistencia pero lo normal sería que rompiera el soporte. Además la teoría dice que "con ganas".



2520 puntos de bajada... la verdad es que son "muchas ganas", nos llevaría a los mínimos de las .com, creo que será el punto de soporte...

Saludos...

Edito: Aunque creo que el 7500 será el "hueso" del IBEX, creo que romper una línea de tendencia de 15 años, no será tarea fácil....


----------



## Jucari (5 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 2520 puntos de bajada... la verdad es que son "muchas ganas", nos llevaría a los mínimos de las .com, creo que será el punto de soporte...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Edito: Aunque creo que el 7500 será el "hueso" del IBEX, creo que romper una línea de tendencia de 15 años, no será tarea fácil....



Estas hablando de una caida de 2520 puntos??????????....Eso significa los 6000....hablar por debajo de los 7000 es tabú para ciertas personas del hilo, lo bonito es si aciertas....como se reflejara eso en la calle????....jajajaja....A las bayonetas mis muchachos!!!!

Tonuel....tienes faena !!!!!!!!....


----------



## Vercingetorix (5 Dic 2008)

Yo no creo q el Ibex baje de 7.800 puntos, es más, casi me atrevo a decir q a partir de Enero o Febrero atacará con mas fuerza la cota de los 9.100, para llegar a superarla.

No me baso en analisis tecnicos, obviemante, pero sí en experiencias pasadas más o menos paralelas (11-S por ejemplo, salvando las distancias, claro). Y en la existencia de fondos de inversion extranjeros q ya estan poniendo sus ojitos avariciosos en nuestras compañias.

Yo creo q, cuando salgamos de esta, nos daremos cuenta q nuestras empresas estan completamente en manos de capital extranjero (ya sea ruso, arabe, chino o mexicano)


----------



## Con Dos Gonadas (5 Dic 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Perdemos los 8500.....en un plis......alguien comentaba estos días que llegariamos a los 9500????.......sin acritud...



Me equivoqué, estaba convencido que el IBEX aguantría hasta Navidad.
¿Donde tendría la cabeza?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Dic 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> 26,70 a los rusos el 10%
> el 10% restante enter muta, caixa y caixa cataluña
> 
> operación confirmada



*Según Expansión Lukoil no llega a un acuerdo con los bancos que controlan el crédito de Sacyr.
*
Tienes alguna información más Hagen? 

Saludos...


----------



## Skizored (5 Dic 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Yo no creo q el Ibex baje de 7.800 puntos, es más, casi me atrevo a decir q a partir de Enero o Febrero atacará con mas fuerza la cota de los 9.100, para llegar a superarla.
> 
> No me baso en analisis tecnicos, obviemante, pero sí en experiencias pasadas más o menos paralelas (11-S por ejemplo, salvando las distancias, claro). Y en la existencia de fondos de inversion extranjeros q ya estan poniendo sus ojitos avariciosos en nuestras compañias.
> 
> Yo creo q, cuando salgamos de esta, nos daremos cuenta q nuestras empresas estan completamente en manos de capital extranjero (ya sea ruso, arabe, chino o mexicano)



Joder tio, distancias, pero distancias, vale. No es lo mismo un gran atentado terrorista que golpea a EEUU, que el agujero de dinero que hemos dejado en el futuro. Hemos estado como con una excavadora de esas de pala larga haciendo un agujero impresionante en el futuro próximo y estamos llegando al precipicio que nosotros mismos hemos hecho.

Salvando las muchas diferencias pero que muchas, muchas, diferencias que hay entre el 11S y lo que está pasando ahora.


----------



## Jucari (5 Dic 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Yo no creo q el Ibex baje de 7.800 puntos, es más, casi me atrevo a decir q a partir de Enero o Febrero atacará con mas fuerza la cota de los 9.100, para llegar a superarla.
> 
> No me baso en analisis tecnicos, obviemante, pero sí en experiencias pasadas más o menos paralelas (11-S por ejemplo, salvando las distancias, claro). Y en la existencia de fondos de inversion extranjeros q ya estan poniendo sus ojitos avariciosos en nuestras compañias.
> 
> Yo creo q, cuando salgamos de esta, nos daremos cuenta q nuestras empresas estan completamente en manos de capital extranjero (ya sea ruso, arabe, chino o mexicano)



Mmmmmmm...te estas jugando un NELSON!!!!!!....

Creo que dificilmente podemos comparar esta crisis con anteriores crisis pasadas como comentas(11-s, 1992, 1982, 1973)...esta es muyyy diferente, el mercado esta desbocado, las soluciones que estan aplicando los gobiernos no sirve para nada, ponen dinero encima dinero, nos acercamos a la deflación mas grave vivida ...solo les queda abrir la maquinita de hacer dinero o emitir deuda a porrones...pero.....¿quien la comprara?...

Ademas como comentaba MULDER hace unos días , todo el mercado esta muy raro, se huele algo podrido entre diciembre o enero...el que?? ...solo lo saben 4, yo vamos no me atrevería a decir que el suelo este en esos 7800....aunque para esto tenemos a los ejpertos del hilo por supuesto....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Dic 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Estas hablando de una caida de 2520 puntos??????????....Eso significa los 6000....hablar por debajo de los 7000 es tabú para ciertas personas del hilo, lo bonito es si aciertas....como se reflejara eso en la calle????....jajajaja....A las bayonetas mis muchachos!!!!
> 
> Tonuel....tienes faena !!!!!!!!....



El objetivo de caida es lo "alto" del triángulo... desde donde lo rompa, cuenta una proyección de unos 2500 puntos...
Ýo creo que romperá sobre el 8050 la última semana de diciembre, a partir de ahí cuenta unos 2500 menos... Vercingetorix, no estaría de más que te cubrieras con un Stop por debajo de ese punto...

Saludos...

PD: De Cárpatos....
*BNP dice que el dato puede salir peor que el consenso, y calcula -450.000. Cada vez hay más entidades que esperan peor, el whisper number vuelvo a recordar que no es el que se dice sino bastante peor.*


----------



## Hagen (5 Dic 2008)

Que esta hecho, ahora solo es apretar a los bancos.

Date cuenta que la caixa vende toda su participación, la mutua y C. Cataluña. Pero por el gobierno da su visto bueno a la venta del 20%.

Cuando? no tengo el timming, pero debería ser en breve


----------



## Vercingetorix (5 Dic 2008)

Skizored dijo:


> Joder tio, distancias, pero distancias, vale. No es lo mismo un gran atentado terrorista que golpea a EEUU, que el agujero de dinero que hemos dejado en el futuro. Hemos estado como con una excavadora de esas de pala larga haciendo un agujero impresionante en el futuro próximo y estamos llegando al precipicio que nosotros mismos hemos hecho.
> 
> Salvando las muchas diferencias pero que muchas, muchas, diferencias que hay entre el 11S y lo que está pasando ahora.



Sí, claro, lo digo con toda lka cutela del mundo, más que nada de esas experiencias lo q aprendemos es como se mueve el inversor.

Y hay una cosa que creo q olvidamos con frecuencia, ese agujero monetario se ha producido, mayormente, en los paises llamados "occidentales" (Europa, y U$A principlamente), pero hay paises q, bien por su especial isdiosincrasía, o bien por su fuente de ingresos, lo unico q han hecho estos años es acumular dinero (NUESTRO dinero). CVomo son los paises productores de petroleo, o Rusia, bastante ajena a crisis y demas historias, o incluso China, a la q hemos estado enviando dinero por toneladas cada segundo.

No nos equivoquemos, nuestro dinero no se ha evaporado... gran parte esta ALLI, y ahora van a usar ese dinero para comprarnos a precio de saldo.

De hecho ya estamos viendo los primeros movimientos (y atención a la industria del acero, q China viene fuerte)


----------



## dillei (5 Dic 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Yo no creo q el Ibex baje de 7.800 puntos, es más, casi me atrevo a decir q a partir de Enero o Febrero atacará con mas fuerza la cota de los 9.100, para llegar a superarla.
> 
> No me baso en analisis tecnicos, obviemante, pero sí en experiencias pasadas más o menos paralelas (11-S por ejemplo, salvando las distancias, claro). Y en la existencia de fondos de inversion extranjeros q ya estan poniendo sus ojitos avariciosos en nuestras compañias.
> 
> Yo creo q, cuando salgamos de esta, nos daremos cuenta q nuestras empresas estan completamente en manos de capital extranjero (ya sea ruso, arabe, chino o mexicano)



De nuevo, wishfull thinking

Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras

Tu crees que el mercado ya está en movimiento lateral y nada más lejos de la realidad, es bajista y hasta que no anticipe la salida de la crisis lo será.

si eres de los que piensa que empezaremos a salir de la crisis al final del 2009, juégatela, pero aquí la mayoría pensamos que eso ocurrirá sobre el 2012.

queda mucho que cortar aquí

.


----------



## Jucari (5 Dic 2008)

dillei dijo:


> De nuevo, wishfull thinking
> 
> Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras
> 
> ...



AMEN Dillei....



Edit: Carpatos...ITTRAX

Cotiza ahora a 1025 puntos es decir sube 135 en la semana, o lo que es lo mismo para garantizar contra la quiebra una cartera de deuda europea de rating BBB de 10 millones de euros hay que pagar al año 1.025.000, casi nada. Lo normal serían unos 250.000 euros.


----------



## Mulder (5 Dic 2008)

Es cierto que el mercado está bajista y que hay poco margen para pensar en subidas. Lo cierto es que por un lado tenemos una volatilidad tremenda, esto quiere decir que la mayor parte del capital está distribuido entre los pequeñines y, como dice ppcc, podríamos anticipar un suelo de mercado.

Pero este suelo es algo muy relativo, aun podríamos hacer nuevos mínimos y, sin embargo, no irnos mucho más abajo de donde estamos. Yo creo que aun nos quedan por 'probar' los soportes mayores a ver si aguantan, si lo hacen tendríamos una buena señal de que se ha tocado suelo definitivamente, si se cierra una sola semana por debajo del mínimo actual seguiremos más abajo todavía.

Parece que la semana que viene o la siguiente serán las elegidas para hacer este tipo de pruebas, ahí veremos si la cosa aguanta o no.


----------



## chameleon (5 Dic 2008)

a mi me da igual lo que diga cárpatos o cualquier analisto
estamos rebotando entre 7800 y 9500, en unos rebotes llegamos más arriba y en otros más abajo.

estamos haciendo: VVWVWVW

y en el intradía tenemos subidas y bajadas del 5% todos los días, se puede hacer mucha pasta


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Dic 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> el mes pasado con lo del paro hicieron tongazo. Salieron datos malísimos del ADP, luego comenzaron analistas a decir que el paro real sería el doble que el anticipado, al final se quedo entre medias de los valores e hizo subir a la bolsa.
> Ayer han hecho lo mismo, el ADP +200k, al rato salen diciendo analistas que en verdad serán +400k, si al final salen +300k que siguen siendo una burrada, como los analistas interesados han inflado el valor negativo la bolsa para arriba.



informaciones interesadas.... habia por ahi un hilo con porcentaje de esto


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> informaciones interesadas.... habia por ahi un hilo con porcentaje de esto



"...BNP dice que el dato puede salir peor que el consenso, y calcula *-450.000. *Cada vez hay más entidades que esperan peor, el whisper number vuelvo a recordar que no es el que se dice sino bastante peor."

Cárpatos dixit

Si el dato sale mejor, será la excusa para subir???

Por cierto fuerte arreón a la baja...

*IBEX35 8590 -2,8%
*
Saludos...


----------



## Con Dos Gonadas (5 Dic 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Sí, claro, lo digo con toda lka cutela del mundo, más que nada de esas experiencias lo q aprendemos es como se mueve el inversor.
> 
> Y hay una cosa que creo q olvidamos con frecuencia, ese agujero monetario se ha producido, mayormente, en los paises llamados "occidentales" (Europa, y U$A principlamente), pero hay paises q, bien por su especial isdiosincrasía, o bien por su fuente de ingresos, lo unico q han hecho estos años es acumular dinero (NUESTRO dinero). CVomo son los paises productores de petroleo, o Rusia, bastante ajena a crisis y demas historias, o incluso China, a la q hemos estado enviando dinero por toneladas cada segundo.
> 
> ...



No tengo ni idea de mercados internacionales pero si las bolsas americanas se hunden , ¿porque iban a meter dinero en el IBEX y no en los mercados de EEUU que son menos manipulables?


----------



## tonuel (5 Dic 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Estas hablando de una caida de 2520 puntos??????????....Eso significa los 6000....hablar por debajo de los 7000 es tabú para ciertas personas del hilo, lo bonito es si aciertas....como se reflejara eso en la calle????....jajajaja....A las bayonetas mis muchachos!!!!
> 
> Tonuel....tienes faena !!!!!!!!....



Esta tarde no se si podré pasarme por aquí... 

Pero Nelson y yo tenemos todo el fin de semana para repartir certificados.... 

¿*Acciona* bien?... 

-5,38%


Saludos


----------



## Jucari (5 Dic 2008)

Que aburrido que esta el Ibex..-2%/-3%...Ni "pa arriba ni "pa abajo"....lateral total....esperando apertura de WS....eso marcara el camino a seguir....


----------



## Con Dos Gonadas (5 Dic 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Ni mi profe me lo hubiera explicado mejor....



Pero después de la caida del SP , el triángulo romperá ya , ¿o todavía aguantará?


----------



## Starkiller (5 Dic 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> AMEN Dillei....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso significa que el mercado descuenta, directamente, que una cartera de deuda BBB no va a ser pagada. Punto.

Es decir: la va a asegurar tu puta madre.


----------



## tonuel (5 Dic 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Eso significa que el mercado descuenta, directamente, que una cartera de deuda BBB no va a ser pagada. Punto.
> 
> Es decir: la va a asegurar tu puta madre.



Entonces... ¿Que pasará con las cajitas españolas BBB? :


FITCH RATINGS ESPAÑA 



Saludos


----------



## Starkiller (5 Dic 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Entonces... ¿Que pasará con las cajitas españolas BBB? :
> 
> 
> FITCH RATINGS ESPAÑA
> ...



Pues que el mercado sabe lo mismo que nosotros:

que no va a ser pagada.


----------



## tonuel (5 Dic 2008)

Starkiller dijo:


> Pues que el mercado sabe lo mismo que nosotros:
> 
> que no va a ser pagada.



Ya, pero yo quiero saber el dia que va a quebrar o van a rescatar a Caja Castilla La Mancha y demás... 

Lástima que no cotizen en bolsa... 




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Dic 2008)

UBS ve la bolsa "barata y llena de oportunidades a largo plazo" :: Negocios.com.

recuerdo que la eurocopa la ganaba chequia para estos... creo que aplican los mismos parametros que en el futbol


----------



## tonuel (5 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> UBS ve la bolsa "barata y llena de oportunidades a largo plazo" :: Negocios.com.
> 
> recuerdo que la eurocopa la ganaba chequia para estos... creo que aplican los mismos parametros que en el futbol



Si estos expertos dicen que está barata... habrá que meterse... :o




Saludos


----------



## Hagen (5 Dic 2008)

los futuros del dow en negativos.....


----------



## tonuel (5 Dic 2008)

El ibex parece una tabla de planchar... -2,56% 

pero bueno... 

Iberdrola Renovables -5,66%




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (5 Dic 2008)

Hoy Acciona se está llevando un buen repasito......... y el Santander sigue resistiendo..... de momento.


----------



## Pabajista (5 Dic 2008)

Vaya mañana más aburrida, a ver si nos animamos


----------



## Life is but a dream (5 Dic 2008)

*.p*

Pues colonial se ha pegao un batacazo esta en minimos anual con caida del 12,5% parece que a partir de las 12:00 o la 13:00 ...pabajo!


actualizo:jo ahora se ha recuperado!pero la grafica es practicamente wwwww ahora "solo "pierde un 6%


----------



## Sleepwalk (5 Dic 2008)

Life is but a dream dijo:


> Pues colonial se ha pegao un batacazo esta en minimos anual con caida del 12,5% parece que a partir de las 12:00 o la 13:00 ...pabajo!



Quizás tenga algo que ver esto.
Saludos.

Global Cartera en concurso de acreedores por una deuda de 70 millones | Vivienda


----------



## Hagen (5 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy Acciona se está llevando un buen repasito......... y el Santander sigue resistiendo..... de momento.



A los precios que llego ayer, eran inasumibles en el contexto global.

Y le veras bajar otro 10% en unos dias. a la zona de los 65 chuflos


----------



## Life is but a dream (5 Dic 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Quizás tenga algo que ver esto.
> Saludos.
> 
> Global Cartera en concurso de acreedores por una deuda de 70 millones | Vivienda



Jejee ya lo habia visto,gracias igualmente(yo lo sigo con un juego en actibabbva)y en la grafica del dia es como el dragon khan o las pantallas de las operaciones medica que miden el pulso ...codigo azul codigo azul!

y iber papel a -18% juas!


----------



## Bayne (5 Dic 2008)

*Tiende a morir*

Cuanto más avance el tiempo, menos le quedará de vida a este hilo. Fue bonito mientras duró. 
Quizás ya no volvamos a ver aquellas subidas y bajadas vertiginosas salvo una posible traca final de fin de fiesta.

DEP "¿habeis Visto El Ibex35?"


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Dic 2008)

este hilo:

el 90% es asistir "alegre" al desplome
el 10% datos para saber por donde van los tiros y si quieres meterte


como que no le queda? hasta 0 mira si queda


----------



## donpepito (5 Dic 2008)

Acciona es un buen valor para largos, yo la espero a menos de 60,00€


----------



## Starkiller (5 Dic 2008)

Bayne dijo:


> Cuanto más avance el tiempo, menos le quedará de vida a este hilo. Fue bonito mientras duró.
> Quizás ya no volvamos a ver aquellas subidas y bajadas vertiginosas salvo una posible traca final de fin de fiesta.
> 
> DEP "¿habeis Visto El Ibex35?"



Jo, tio... cuando monte un ejército, te contrataré para dar moral a las tropas.

Más que el alcoyano, eh?

¡Ánimo, chaval!


----------



## Skizored (5 Dic 2008)

La gráfica del Ibex de hoy se parece a un electrocardiograma de una persona que acaba de perecer.

Esto va sin doble mensaje


----------



## Kujire (5 Dic 2008)

*Good Morning Spain!!!*

Cosas que han pasado hasta ahora

En las noticias de despidos de ayer tenemos que añadir a:

At&T va a echar a 12.000 personas
Intel va a largar a 6000-7000 personas
Dupont va a reducir su plantilla en un 9%

El desempleo está en el 6.5% (una maravilla comparado con lo de España...) y probablemente llegará al 6.8% hoy. En US perdieron su empleo 1M de personas en lo que va de año

Con respecto a lo que se ha dicho en el extratime televisivo respecto a las autos:

Los expertos dicen que las 3 pierden entre 9B$-10B$ al mes!!! eso supone 27B$ al trimestre!!! *tienen que pagar a sus proveedores, trabajadores ,etc...* 

El Presidente de la comisión ha recordado que *tanto el tesoro como la fed no se han mojado* y eso enojó ayer al Presidente de la com, "*tengo una situación complicada entre manos y voy intentar sacarla p'alante*"

*Incluso el pringao de Moody's dijo que las consecuencias de no ayudarlas sería un cataclismo para el pais*, *sumaria más de un 10% de paro de un dia para otro*(en la actualidad el 6%). Y Paulson (Hank para los amigos) de viaje en China...hablando del tiempo a quién le preocupa el medioambiente ahora?

Distintas personas se han sumado a que el congreso apoye la ayuda, personajes como Michael Moore ha hecho unas dramáticas declaraciones, *aunque los coches que hacen sean una mierda pinchada en una palo roto*, es de la idea de pasar la gillotina a estos tres CEOs. 

No sé si sabeis que de pasar algo catastrófico borraría del mapa el estado de *Michigan(Detroit)*, Mr Moore es de alli, por lo que es comprensible que esté muy preocupado.

*Mapa de las Plantas de Autos en US*



Otro estado que se va a ver muy afectado es *Ohio(Cleveland)*, que ya ha sido golpeado en la reconversión de las acerías y con la burbuja inmobiliaria. Todos confían que Obama al final los salvará, pase lo que pase ahora. *GM cuesta en bolsa 3B$*, "por qué no la compran directamente?? en vez de darles pasta inutilmente..." algunas personas te lo dicen,


> "ya se hizo en el pasado con los trenes y funicionó" " _Necesitamos un Franklin D. Roosevelt que les diga a estos cabrones lo que van a producir, coches electricos, trenes electricos, autobuses electricos, metros ligeros,... y no tirar nuestro dinero por el WC"_





Wagoner (GM CEO) ha dicho que aceptará lo que le echen. Si esto no ocurre presentará la suspensión de pagos.

*Harvard BS William George* sobre GM:


> "necesitamos una cirugía radical, tiene que ser dividida Chevy, Chevy Trucks, Buick, Cadilac, y deberá ser dirigida por otro equipo de personas, dividirla y hacerla rentable nuevamente, la bancarrota será devastadora pero la ayuda guvernamental no es la solución, GM tendrá unas pérdida de 23B$ este año....
> El liderazgo debe venir de la administración no de estos CEOs, necesitamos coches eficientes.Necesitamos un ZAR que nos lidere en la reconversión, tenemos un grave problema de liderazgo para GM, habrá que solucionar esto."



Hoy nos espera un dia bonito, sol luce, pero frío frío. Futuros del DOW bajando.. y en 1/4 hora, el payrolls report (informe sobre los sueldos perdidos literalmente) me marcará el dia y nos dejará un amargo sabor para el finde.

PD: Gracias por los cumplidos:o hacen sentirme muy bien viniendo de personas que no tengo la suerte de conoceros(salvando familia, amigos y el gato..). Es siempre agradable saber que una puede tener habilidades apreciadas por descubrir... bueno, no me ruborizo más, dentro de poco empezamos con el SHOW!


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Dic 2008)

MichaelMoore.com : Saving the Big 3 for You and Me ...a message from Michael Moore


----------



## belier (5 Dic 2008)

¿Y este desplome de la bolsa tan repentino? ¿Los datos del paro?


----------



## Sargento Highway (5 Dic 2008)

-533.000 !!!

black friday is here


----------



## tasator (5 Dic 2008)

Dato de empleo en USA mucho peor de lo esperado

-533.000


----------



## belier (5 Dic 2008)

Carpatos dijo:


> -533000, madre mia



Los parados USA :


----------



## brickworld (5 Dic 2008)

Carpatos es Dios ha dicho lo que todos nosotros, *MAMMA MIA*


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Dic 2008)

futuros USA, ha sido por eso


----------



## Dolmen (5 Dic 2008)

Dios mío, nadie había previsto una cifra tan alta:
Barclays 400000
BNP 450000

¡200000 más de la previsión oficial!


----------



## pepeton (5 Dic 2008)

ibex 35 -3,73%


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Dic 2008)

8482 ese "ibes"


----------



## Kujire (5 Dic 2008)

belier dijo:


> ¿Y este desplome de la bolsa tan repentino? ¿Los datos del paro?



SI 533.000 parados más....


----------



## tasator (5 Dic 2008)

Es la mayor perdida de empleos desde 1974, y aumenta la tasa de desempleo al 6,7 %, la mayor desde 1993.

Alentador, lo que se dice alentador, no parece.


----------



## dillei (5 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> SI 533.000 parados más....



Ni en España sube tanto el número de parados

(salvando diferencias de población activa)


----------



## tasator (5 Dic 2008)

Y el ibex como se puede ver, reaccionando a la noticia


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (5 Dic 2008)

Buenas tardes de nuevo,

He bajado al super a por papel higiénico aparte de palomitas después de ver los datos del paro:; a ver como se da la tarde, que promete.

Uropa ahora:

IBEX35 8545.80	-290.30 -3.29%
CAC 40 3039.42	-121.74 -3.85%
FTSE 100 4080.06	-83.55 -2.01%
DAX 4400.74	-163.49 -3.58%


----------



## Kujire (5 Dic 2008)

*Preapertura de WS*



> -533.000 parados más este mes para Obama... si Main Street(en oposición a Wall street) no se recupera, US no se recuperará dicen desde el equipo del presidente-electo.



También el presidente-electo Obama ya tiene sus primeras críticas, (aún no ha empezado y ya le caen...)
el tema es que su slogan de campaña era "_Change we need_", algunos dicen que de momento no lo ha aplicado a su equipo, ya que todos son caras conocidas del partido demócrata. Parece que lo de subir los impuestos a los que más ganan de momento no lo va a hacer.... para alegría de algunos...

No sería raro si dependiendo cómo vaya hoy WS, a lo mejor le vemos(por Obama) en la tele nuevamente o a Nancy.

GM está subiendo un 6% en la preapertura, creo que éstas noticias pueden ser positivas para las autos...

Os acordais del pringao de Moody's???, se está haciendo famoso llendo de TV en TV, estos consultores siempre vendiendo humo!

.... en 15 mins abre WS, os aconsejo una tila, palomitas, esperamos que las autos se recuperen hoy (lo digo xq tengo unas pelillas en ellas... sudor frío me recorre sólo pensar que se derrumben:...)


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (5 Dic 2008)

> .... en 15 mins abre WS, os aconsejo una tila, palomitas



- tila: no check ( coffee rules )
- palomitas: check
- manual de reanimación cardíaca: check
- kit supervivencia Mad Max: 90% check
- Kit ibérico+tinto high quality por si hay megadown certificado: check

que empiece el baile, ya


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Dic 2008)

hoy es viernes hamijos!


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (5 Dic 2008)

go!

DJIA 8,278.83 -97.41 -1.16%
NASDAQ 1,425.84 -19.72 -1.36%
S&P 500 837.13 -8.09 -0.96%


----------



## SNB4President (5 Dic 2008)

El footsie aguanta. Los yankees abriendo -1%.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Dic 2008)

No se donde ponerlo:
España: *Nuevos préstamos hipotecarios por entidades financieras en España en octubre bajan 49% comparado con mismo mes del año anterior según el Banco de España.*

iTRAXX en 1100 puntos!!!

Saludos...


----------



## Life is but a dream (5 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> .... en 15 mins abre WS, os aconsejo una tila, palomitas, esperamos que las autos se recuperen hoy (lo digo xq tengo unas pelillas en ellas... sudor frío me recorre sólo pensar que se derrumben:...)




Que empiece la fiesta de la espuma(algunos valores parece que los esten aguantando o que aguanten pero haber como acaba la fiesta)
de momento flipo con Dogi que esta en un 11%-12% va como un salmon ante tanta caida¿que tendra?


----------



## Sleepwalk (5 Dic 2008)

Volví del trabajo, comí y ya estoy aquí.
¿Cabe uno más?
¿Habéis puesto la calefacción o hay brasero?
Vamos a ver que circo se monta hoy.
Me espero hasta el trapecista.
Saludos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Dic 2008)

Si os fijáis en igmarkets.es, baja todo, las bolsas, petróleo, oro, plata, €, bienvenidos a la deflación del mundo... 

Saludos...

Edito: Se animan los gringos -120 puntos el Dow -1,5%


----------



## Jucari (5 Dic 2008)

TOC,TOC,TOOCCCC......¿SE PUEEEEEDDDDEEE???????....

Podemos compartir palomitas?????.....estoy en crisis.....

Dow 8,208.19 -168.05 -2.01% 

Nasdaq 1,418.45 -27.11 -1.88% 

S&P 500 827.92 -17.30 -2.05%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> SI 533.000 parados más....



Ha sido peor que eso... porque además han revisado el mes de octubre de -240.000 a -320.000 con lo que hay 80.000 más "traspapelados"...

Saludos...

Edito: Mínimos del día en el IBEX...


----------



## Kujire (5 Dic 2008)

*LIVE desde el Capitolio......*

Comienza la sesión en el congreso. 



Foto: Mr Wagenor, CEO de GM

EL Presidente (Rep)Mr B. Frank la ha abierto con un dircurso, casi presidencial, hablando de los errores y de los castigos que pueden ocurrir. Que por castigar a los culpables se puede dañar a todo el país, un discurso que llega al corazón.

Ahora el Presidente (que es el Rep. Mr B. Frank como os he dicho es diferente al de ayer, dado que ahora estamos en el comité del congreso creo, éste fué el que estuvo hace 15 días cuando por primera vez las autos fueron al congreso) cede la palabra a los congresistas:

El congresista Mr Bachus expone la situación en la que nos encontramos, no cree que la ayuda sea la solución sin embargo la re-estructuración debe ser una prioridad. La realidad es que el dinero de los contribuyentes se necesita si o si y como no puede venir del programa TARP(Programa para comprar activos tóxicos, los famosos 700B$) el dinero debe venir del programa 136. Este progama se creo ya hace tiempo para ayudar a los Autos a mejorar la eficiencia de los motores, es un programa con fondos a largo plazo, la idea es usar dinero que ya había sido adjudicado, sin tener que recurrir a la FED o al Tesoro que no va a dar un duro del TARP, no estoy segura de esto, pero es mi impresión) 

...*mientras el DOW parece que se recupera*, ya acostumbrado a la señal de imagen del congreso, y a los datos de empleo parece que lo peor ya ha pasado, esperemos que Bernanke no la j*** con algún discuros. Ford y GM suben fuerte en NY 6% y 5%, con lo que la sonrisa se dibuja en mi cara

Entre medias....
Declaraciones Exclusivas Mark Zandi(claro, el nombre no os suena, pero es el Pringao de Moody's) ha dicho "Al parecer, estos malos números de desempleo, lo que viene es ha asegurar el dienro para las Autos" por una vez y sin que sirva de precedente, coincido con este chico.


----------



## Mulder (5 Dic 2008)

Tenemos una hermosa tendencia bajista que dura desde el mediodía de ayer, así que es muy probable que acabemos la semana en mínimos, el precio se está acercando peligrosamente al mínimo del lateral de estos últimos 15 días que está en 2246.

El mínimo de hoy es 2254 y tenemos todos los números para perforarlo porque este próximo lunes continuaremos con la tendencia bajista, al menos por la mañana. Por debajo del 2246 no hay apenas obstáculos así que podríamos irnos fácilmente al suelo de este año de nuevo, aunque creo que ese soporte costará mucho de pasar.

Pero no descartemos nada que aun hay mucho que ver hoy.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> ...*mientras el DOW parece que se recupera*, ya acostumbrado a la señal de imagen del congreso, y a los datos de empleo parece que lo peor ya ha pasado, esperemos que Bernanke no la j*** con algún discuros. Ford y GM suben fuerte en NY 6% y 5%, con lo que la sonrisa se dibuja en mi cara



Pero tu que Dow miras?: Ahora mismo está en mínimos diarios...

Saludos...


----------



## Borjita burbujas (5 Dic 2008)

*Aquí os dejo este certificado por si las moscas... *


----------



## Kujire (5 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero tu que Dow miras?: Ahora mismo está en mínimos diarios...
> 
> Saludos...



Bueno bueno bueno

GM se ha dado la vuelta y pierde casi un 7%, me va a dar un infarto!!

Desde que lo escribí hasta que lo posteé se dió la vuelta sorry!


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (5 Dic 2008)

¿Como era aquello del colegio? ¿PA=Progresa Adecuadamente?

DJIA 8,187.88 -188.36 -2.25%
NASDAQ 1,408.64 -36.92  -2.55%
S&P 500 823.88 -21.34 -2.52%

IBEX -3,91%

PO-DE-MOS


----------



## Sleepwalk (5 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Tenemos una hermosa tendencia bajista que dura desde el mediodía de ayer, así que es muy probable que acabemos la semana en mínimos, el precio se está acercando peligrosamente al mínimo del lateral de estos últimos 15 días que está en 2246.
> 
> El mínimo de hoy es 2254 y tenemos todos los números para perforarlo porque este próximo lunes continuaremos con la tendencia bajista, al menos por la mañana. Por debajo del 2246 no hay apenas obstáculos así que podríamos irnos fácilmente al suelo de este año de nuevo, aunque creo que ese soporte costará mucho de pasar.
> 
> Pero no descartemos nada que aun hay mucho que ver hoy.



Pues ahora están atacando el 2246 y a base de bien.....:


----------



## Jucari (5 Dic 2008)

PAAAAAAAA....BAJOOOOOOOOOOO.....

Dow 8,171.23 -205.01 -2.45% 

Nasdaq 1,408.67 -36.89 -2.55% 

S&P 500 822.46 -22.76 -2.71%


----------



## Misterio (5 Dic 2008)

Parece que el S&P tiene un soporte en el 820 porque lo ataca y rebota, hoy con suerte podemos atacar los 800


----------



## Hagen (5 Dic 2008)

estamos rozando el soporte de 820 del SP............... a ver si lo traspasamos


----------



## Sleepwalk (5 Dic 2008)

Aunque supongo que lo sabrá......para Kujire
GM recorta producción en cuatro plantas.
Noticias Financieras | Finanzas .com


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (5 Dic 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> estamos rozando el soporte de 820 del SP............... a ver si lo traspasamos



De momento toca rebotar...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Dic 2008)

Me voy a jugar el owned pero ahí va....

En la figura de triángulo que comentaba esta mañana, no creo que la traspasemos a la primera. Si bajamos muy verticales rebotaremos hacia el 8700-8800 (ÚLTIMA ESCAPATORIA Y ESTA SI QUE VA EN SERIO), y de ahí pa'bajo a romper el 8000, si bajamos haciendo el tonto hasta finales de mes, pues ni rebote ni nada, directos a los infiernos.

Las dos situaciones nos llevan a lo mismo(5500puntos), pero en la primera te puedes salir con dignidad...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Dic 2008)

Por cierto azkuna que te parece la morosidad yankee??? :

*"...Tasa de morosidad al 6,99% en el tercer trimestre. Morosidad subprime al 20,03%. Morosidad de préstamos prime 4,34%."*

Saludos...


----------



## Jucari (5 Dic 2008)

iBEX35..8445 8453 16:35 -380


----------



## Dolmen (5 Dic 2008)

¿Alguien tiene a mano el planisferio que pusieron (ayer?) con la deuda externa de distintos países. ¡¡No lo encuentro!!

Pienso que sería importante de cara a abrir largos.


Otra cosa, pego, de otro foro, este análisis, que me ha gustado:
SITUACIÓN DE LOS MERCADOS, DOW, SP500, IBEX, EUROSTOXX :: Foros de Bolsa :: Ver tema :: Foros de Bolsa

Desde mayo hasta noviembre de 2.007 la mayor parte de los mercados organizados, completaron un final de superciclo iniciado desde los mínimos de 1.974, el tercero en el DOW JONES Industriales, desde finales del siglo XIX, y superando en el año 83, todo el techo del segundo superciclo.

Pues bien, dicho proceso correctivo ha llegado al 50% de retroceso desde los mínimos de 1.974 en el caso del DOW y ha supuesto casi volver al origen del tercer ciclo alcista para el DOW, en los ent. de 7.000, en concreto los 7.449.

Dicha corrección se dió en dos impulsos bajistas y faltaba, claro está, el tercero bajista, pero como recordaréis, se produjo una falsa perforación, primero en el NASDAQ, luego en el SP500, Y finalmente en el DOW, que nos conducía a un tercero bajista en toda regla, que no llegó a consumarse, TRAMPA DE MERCADO en toda regla.

Recordemos que incluso el SP500 dilató los mínimos del último ciclo alcista de 2.002.

A partir de entonces y en un movimiento violento, apoyaron el mercado de forma ostensible, pero ahora mismo, digamos que dicho movimiento, en forma de rebote se ha atascado.


Por abajo, teníamos objetivos bajistas para el DOW enlos ent. de los 6.000 puntos, para el SP500, LOS ENT. DE LOS 600, y hay que recordar que la dir. alcista desde los mínimos de los años 84-87, pasarían apróx. por ahí.

Ese movimiento se abortó.

En el caso del IBEX, con noticias sobre Repsol, Sacyr y compañía por medio se le dio la vuelta al mercado de forma sorprendente, mientras EUROSTOXX, dilataba mínimos y CAC 40 iniciaba tercero bajista.

Si es que el suelo se ha formalizado por esos niveles, que está por confirmar, tendríamos un proceso alcista en forma de rebote, quizá del 50% y podría llevarnos en el DOW a niveles aproximativos de 10.500-10.800, el SP500 hacia 1.100-1.150, el IBEX hacia los ent. de 12.000 y el EUROSTOXX hacia los 3.300.

Pero necesitamos una condición.

Que se superen los máximos del 4-5 de noviembre, que no es poco.

De no ser así, los objetivos para tercero bajista, seguirían vigentes, y cuidado, que los índices europeos, el IBEX a la cabeza, se dejaron el tercero en el camino, sin construir y los objetivos bajistas eran entre 5.000 y 6.000, con posible parada en los ent. de 7.000 y para el EUROSTOXX, 1.500 puntos, con parada en los 1.800-2.000.

Pero ahora, vamos a considerar, hay que tener en cuenta siempre al DOW, por ser un índice que tenemos la serie desde el origen de todo el superciclo en el 74 y sup. en el 83 y desde 1.890, que toda la corrección que se ha dado en todos los mercados, haya sido en dos impulsos bajistas, considerado como un gran impulso bajista, un módulo completo.

O, tres, considerando los mínimos de enero-marzo, un primero, el de julio, un segundo y el tercero de octubre, pero la disigualdad de la proporción en América, nos hace pensar que se produjo en dos, si bien en Parte de mercados europeos, como IBEX, EUROSTOXX, CAC 40, se hizo en tres.

Como quiera que sea la cuestión, si se ha hecho suelo, tendremos que superar los máximso del 4-5 de diciembre y hasta el momento no hemos visto más que un primer impulso alcista muy tímido, con gran volatilidad, las últimas sesiones y cuya corrección debería finalizar en el corto plazo, triángulo inquietante, por la repercusión que pudiera derivar.

Acabar con la tarea pendiente por abajo, objetivos muy bajistas, o de los contrario, respiro en forma de rebote, después de un primer gran impulso bajista -compuesto por dos/tres impulsos bajistas a su vez-, con objetivos de recuperación entre el 0,382 y el 50% -YA REFLEJADO LOS NIVELES MÁS ARRIBA- de la bajada desde 2.007, para posteriormente construir un segundo gran bajista, menos vertical, pero consumiendo más tiempo, hacia los objetivos de ent. de 5.000 IBEX, 1.345 EUROSTOXX, 5.000 DOW, quizá 400 SP500.

De momento, hay que ver cómo se resuelve este triángulo, quizá fuercen la máquina para expulsar a todos los alcistas y las posiciones largas en el mercado dilatándolo.

Ayer, por la mañana, hubo un éxtasis de optimismo, no había más que leer el foro y escuchar a los analistas, hablando de rally.

Despacito y buena letra.

Añado, que de posicionarse en el mercado, lo he repetido muchas veces, tal como está el mercado, el que sea muy rápido en el ultracorto, y si no con poco desde niveles que se pueda uno escapar sin perder la camisa


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me voy a jugar el owned pero ahí va....
> 
> En la figura de triángulo que comentaba esta mañana, no creo que la traspasemos a la primera. Si bajamos muy verticales rebotaremos hacia el 8700-8800 (ÚLTIMA ESCAPATORIA Y ESTA SI QUE VA EN SERIO), y de ahí pa'bajo a romper el 8000, si bajamos haciendo el tonto hasta finales de mes, pues ni rebote ni nada, directos a los infiernos.
> 
> ...



Tras el puente, hasta mitad de Enero no creo que haya movimientos drasticos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Dic 2008)

chartistamente:

primera onda 2,5% abajo
segunda onda otro 2,5% desde que recupere
ultima ondanada de ostias un 3,5% mas....

total:6-7% abajo hoy
;-)


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Dic 2008)

chartistamente:

primera onda 2,5% abajo
segunda onda otro 2,5% desde que recupere
ultima ondanada de ostias un 3,5% mas....

total:6-7% abajo hoy
;-)


----------



## Ajoporro (5 Dic 2008)

No quisiera mear fuera del tiesto y que me den un Meowned, pero esto tiene pinta de cerrar a menos ochomil, aunque hoy soy incapaz de emocionarme, tengo un resfriado de narices, concretamente.


----------



## Jucari (5 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me voy a jugar el owned pero ahí va....
> 
> En la figura de triángulo que comentaba esta mañana, no creo que la traspasemos a la primera. Si bajamos muy verticales rebotaremos hacia el 8700-8800 (ÚLTIMA ESCAPATORIA Y ESTA SI QUE VA EN SERIO), y de ahí pa'bajo a romper el 8000, si bajamos haciendo el tonto hasta finales de mes, pues ni rebote ni nada, directos a los infiernos.
> 
> ...



5500!!!!???????'....

Mama...pupa....!!!!


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (5 Dic 2008)

volvemos p`abajo... Tonuel, atento al IBEX que nos acercamos a la franja de certificación 

Bueno, y el soporte de 820 del S&P a tomar por saco

*
818.98 -26.24 -3.10%


----------



## Rocket (5 Dic 2008)

Tonuel, prepara el certificado ISO-9001!


----------



## Jucari (5 Dic 2008)

Dow 8,134.75 -241.49 -2.88% 

Nasdaq 1,408.15 -37.41 -2.59% 

S&P 500 818.60 -26.62 -3.15% 

Atomar por culo el soporte....como mantequilla...


----------



## Jucari (5 Dic 2008)

Tonuel ha dicho que esta tarde no estaria....


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (5 Dic 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Dow 8,134.75 -241.49 -2.88%
> 
> Nasdaq 1,408.15 -37.41 -2.59%
> 
> ...



Igual hemos corrido mucho que ya está rebotando...

823.51 -21.71 -2.57%


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Dic 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Tonuel ha dicho que esta tarde no estaria....



yo pondria los sellos, pero me parece q a las seis vuelve...


----------



## chameleon (5 Dic 2008)

¿porqué repsol baja tanto?

REPSOL 13,90 eur -6,8%

¿qué clase de comedia es esa de que bufrau dimite?
"no he luchado 60 años para esto"
"la toma de control por los rusos en su fase final"

¿a quién quieren meter miedo?


----------



## brickworld (5 Dic 2008)

Petroleo: Nada es favorable para él, y baja -3% a 42,35$. Se lleva por delante a Exxon que baja -2,32% a Chevron con -2,4%. Restan -14 puntos cada una.
De carpatos.

Estoy por agarrarme fuerte las kalandrakas y entrar en iberdrola xD Que dios me ampare...

Edit: me lo he pensado mejor va a entrar su puta madre xD


----------



## Jucari (5 Dic 2008)

Ver archivo adjunto 6284


Para quien lo necesite....


----------



## Mulder (5 Dic 2008)

Pues 2 veces 2, hemos pasado a la baja el 2246 y nos hemos vuelto a recuperar, ya les dije que era un nivel duro de roer, pero creo que a la tercera (si la hay) va la vencida.


----------



## chameleon (5 Dic 2008)

brickworld dijo:


> Petroleo: Nada es favorable para él, y baja -3% a 42,35$. Se lleva por delante a Exxon que baja -2,32% a Chevron con -2,4%. Restan -14 puntos cada una.
> De carpatos.
> 
> Estoy por agarrarme fuerte las kalandrakas y entrar en iberdrola xD Que dios me ampare...
> ...



si pero no es casi un -7% (tonuel certified)
es que ha llegado a estar a 13,89 y ayer cerró a 14,96
el que se haya puesto corto en repsol se ha forrado

PD: y ahora que el ibex se recupera, repsol clavado abajo, a 13,95 en este momento. la están tirando abajo


----------



## Pindik87 (5 Dic 2008)

Bueno a ver si se repiten más días de estos que hacía tiempo que no podíamos disfrutar de estas caídas sin paracaídas.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Dic 2008)

La bajada se ha interrumpido o ya no es tan alocada,..

Al loro con los GAMESA

GAMESA 12.23 -0.92 -7.00% 

Prisa iba ganando a buen ritmo pero ya ha perdido todo lo de esta mañana. Esta en negociación de venta de la plataforma de Digital +,


----------



## chameleon (5 Dic 2008)

las gamesas son los líderes de volatilidad
a mi me dan pánico, nunca he entrado


----------



## Rocket (5 Dic 2008)

Gamesa, Iberdrola y Repsol... alguien sabe el porque las energeticas estan tan tocadas??? Petroleo a 40$, quizas...?


----------



## chameleon (5 Dic 2008)

está a casi 43$
pero vamos ayer estaba a 46$, que bajen un 7% no está justificado, creo yo


----------



## brickworld (5 Dic 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Gamesa, Iberdrola y Repsol... alguien sabe el porque las energeticas estan tan tocadas??? Petroleo a 40$, quizas...?



De esas 3 sin duda la mas loca es gamesa. Yo se se vuelve a poner a 10 euracos quiza me meta a... tomar pol culo pero la emocion y la intriga post-compra no te la quita nadie  Mejor que una peli de terror

Por cierto llevo siguiendo a Iberia esta semana y no hay dios que la baje de los 1,80 euros...


----------



## Kujire (5 Dic 2008)

*LIVE desde el Comite Financiero del Congreso*

Comite Financiero del Congreso

*Ahora empizan los discursos de los comparecientes.* 



Foto: Izq a Der; CEO GM, Sindicalista UAW, CEO Ford, CEO Chrysler

Ron Gettelfinger, sindicalista jefe de la UAW(Union de Trabajadores de la Automoción), básicamente sus palabras vienen a recordar lo que dijeron ayer en el senado. Hoy en el Capitolio, cámara de los comunes, salón de declaraciones, en el comité de servicios financieros, con los colores Azul marino y blanco rodeado con banderas, demás símbolos 

Mr Mulally, CEO de Ford habla de que el modelo de negocio ha de cambiar, "me uní a Bill Ford hace 4 años para cambiar el rumbo de la compañía, hemos vendido jaguar, land rover parte de mazda y lo haremos con volvo. Hemos conseguido reducir los salarios con el acuerdo con la UAW, nos vamos a centrar el coche pequeños y más eficentes. Este año, hicimos beneficio en el primer cuatrimtestre, necesitamos este crédito puente para refinanciar, no lo vamos a usar para gasta. VAmos a continuar con una agresiva transformación para beneficiar a nuestra comunidad que convertirnos en una compañía beneficiosa, están invitados a visitarnos a hablar con nuestros empleados.

FLASH: Intel suprimirá sus bonus y echará a 6000.

CEO de Chrysler, empieza su discurso de apertura prácticamente como el de ayer, por lo que voy a resumir bastante. Ya sabeis que este hombre ha estado trabajnado horas extras en las TV, hoy se le ve más cansado, aunque perfectamente peinado (los pocos pelos que le quedan claro). Parece claro que Chrysler no saldrá viva del Capitolio, la van a forzar a casarse con GM, un matrimonio de conveniencia, que no hace gracia a GM.

El Presidente comenta como va a dar los turnos para que no hay problemas, los congresistas tienen 5 mins y hablan desde sus asientos, por lo que es bastante rápido y si se les acaba el tiempo, pues como en 59s el presidente les corta el micro. Cede turno de presentación al CEO de GM

CEO GM al habla, Mr Wagoner. "GM hará este año 100años, estamos decididos a reducirlo todo todo, incluso top ejecutivos e incentivos, salarios, costes... buscamos un préstamos inmediato de 4B$, y otro en enero. Empezaremos a devolverlos en 2011. Estamos aki porque hemos cometidos errores, salvar a GM es mi trabajo y por eso estoy aki.

Bien, empiezan los congresistas, *el Presidente dá la palabra a los demócratas*.

Un mujer demócrata, empiza a hablar por las consecuencias que puede tner que les den el dinero a los vendedores, los concesionarios.

Senadora: la gente americna no entiende sus palabras, cuanto esto nos va a costar

C: Desde Chrysler, nuestras empresas financieras no tienen créditos del TARP program , si tenemos acceso a préstamos nuestros vendedores podrían seguir vendiendo dao que les daremos créditos. Si no tenemos el dinero, los dealers no tendrán dinero ni para pagar sus piezas de recambio:

S: *Es una vergüenza que ninguan de ustedes haya dicho en $ cuanto nos va a ahorrar el que les demos de dinero*, pero ustedes no se expresas bien para que la gente les entiendan.

GM: El impacto sde los 3 autos puede llegar 300.000B$ en pérdidas para la economía americana

S: (*el presidente la corta, se la acabó el tiempo* 

P: El Presi dá el turno a otro senador...

S: Otro demócrata. "Realmente, ...aunque he leído sus planes, no tengo idea de cómo esto se va a llevar a cabo....*que pasa con sus proveedores*?

GM: Creo que tiene razón, *los prov las van a pasar (p*****)....eh con dificultades*, entiendo su preocupación

S.Y si esto no funciona? han pensado en los pasos que vana dar, por ej en lo siguientes meses? bancarrota? volverán aki por mas dinero? ...esto no lo he encontrado en sus planes

GM: Bueno, creo que e*n las instrucciones para el congreso no consideramos esa posiblidad*.... creo que vamos arecuperar el dinero tenemos 4 años para ella, considerando el escenario ...

P: *Time out! hora va al señor de all*í,.... *no estoy respetando la lista (risas) pero bueno luego ya lo arreglo, ya fueron 2 demócratas...*

S: *Tienen dinero para apoyar a los prov?*

GM: No tememos ningún plan para ellos

P: Mr King?

S Gracias Mr presidente, Revisemos los números, ustedes quere renegociar sus costes con la UAW, *cuando les demos la pasta cómo estamos seguros de que esas negiciaciones para redicir costes seguiran?* imagínense que los precios de la gasolina suben, y ...

UAW: Nosotros hemos actuado esta semana, creemos que todos deben sentarse, pero los retirados,... *no creo que deban pagar con esas*

S: creen que pueden llegar a acuerdos con esta gente del UAW? (esta pregunta es muy interesante xq los sindicatos son como los de España, defienden a los menos trabajadores(los retirados o los que se quedan en paro que las empresas soportan privadamente)

C: Los beneficios de las concesiones se verán en el futuro, *debemos poner una comsión de control*

GM: *Si debemos tener una comisón de seguimiento para pver que se cumplen esas concesiones por parte de la AUW*

*to be continued...*


----------



## Life is but a dream (5 Dic 2008)

*.*

Pues los de nh hoteles han cruzado su minimo anual ...de repente han empezado pabajo como quien no lleva frenos aunque parece que los han levantado del suelo..


----------



## Jucari (5 Dic 2008)

Otro intento al 820????.......

A la tercera la vencida...o esperaremos al final de la intervención en el congreso...???

Por cierto Kujire.....te debemos una cerveza....aqui tienes la mia...

Ver archivo adjunto 6285


Una buena Heineken!!!!.....


----------



## Mulder (5 Dic 2008)

Pues al final parece que no hemos podido con los mínimos, los hemos perforado pero no hemos durado mucho por debajo de ellos, así que inciamos el rebote hacia la parte alta del canal.

Y además, justo cuando cierran los europeos.


----------



## Vercingetorix (5 Dic 2008)

Parece que el Ibex tiene miedo a alejarse de los 8.500


----------



## Kujire (5 Dic 2008)

*LIVE desde el Comite Financiero del Congreso*

seguimos...

P: Si ahora usted

S: Gracias: Pido que las autos puedan usar el programa TARP. porqué no utlizan el dinero en crear algo todos juntos, me refiero a* que desarrollen la tecnología conjuntamente,* dado que el dinero es de los contribuyentes
Que les parece

C: No puedo estar más deacuerdo

GM: Si, *creo que los paises que tienen la mejor tecnología en baterias está en Korea y Japón*

F: Eso lo hacemos ya con nuestros prov

P Alabama?

S: Mr Bachus (este les va a dar caña jeje) *Yo me acuerdo cuando le dimos dinero a Chryler, y luego han vuelto aki*. Van a hacerlo otra vez?

GM: *No sir*

C: *No sir*

S: *Chryler ha fallado para ser elegible a los fondos TARP, usted no lo menciona en el plan*

C: *no sir*

S U*sted habían pedido una morotoria hace 1 año, sabe algo?*

C: *no sir*

S. sabe que Toyota lo ha solicitado?

C. *no sir*

S: *y GM también lo han solicitado?*

GM: *Si y nos habría ayuda a liberar crédito si nos lo hubieran concedido*

S Toyota y VW tienen una tremenda ventaja, porque ellos SI TIENEN acceso a esos créditos

P: *le interrumpe:* incluso en una moratoria se podría haber hecho algo...

S: Si pero los legisladores no lo han hecho, y los brazos financieros de estas empresas han sido extrangulados por los regualdores, es injusto que AIG, Citi
reciban dinero, y que otras empresas financieras no han podido, cuando otros competidores si.



Foto: Mr Wagoner rebatiendo a los congresistas

P: Illinois ...

S: No hay dinero para que los consumidores compren autos, yo he hablado con un banco ayer, y le he preguntado ustedes no dan créditos? han cambido sus standares? NO, me dicen, *el problema es que las empresas de autos crearon sus empresas financieras para vender coches a quién no podían pagar una auto, osea que ustedes se han convertido en BANCOS,* y su trabajo es hacer autos!! *Ustedes ha usado dinero de los impuestos IRS que se deducen al tener operaciones en el extranjero,* han hecho eso?

GM: Si haremos todo lo que sea para usar todos los fondos disponibles

S: *Van a usar sus contribuyentes dinero para usarlos para hacer mas rentables sus negocios en el extranjero?*

F: somos una compañia global y usamos todas las oportunuidades...

S: *no me está contestando la pregunta, por favor!!
*
F: eh.... no se....

S: *Conteste a la pregunta*: V*an a usar el dinero de los ciudadanos de los US para usarlos en mejorar su producción en otros mercados?*

F: No sir

ATENCION: BUSH HABLA!!!



WOW!!! BUSH parece que está apoyando a que le den el dienro a las autos!! Sabeis que tiene la licencia de VETAR si no le gusta, esta es la primera que se pronuncia. Aunque ha dejado claro que el dinero deberá ser devuelto, y esa es la acción que quiere oir del congreso.


----------



## Hagen (5 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues al final parece que no hemos podido con los mínimos, los hemos perforado pero no hemos durado mucho por debajo de ellos, así que inciamos el rebote hacia la parte alta del canal.
> 
> Y además, justo cuando cierran los europeos.



Tranki, que los americanos no mueven ficha hasta las 21:00, podemos sorprendernos de como acaba hoy el SP


----------



## Jucari (5 Dic 2008)

Al final van a soltar pasta a doquier..sea auto, moto o bicicleta...total para encender la maquinita del billete unas horas mas....¿que mas da?...


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Dic 2008)

8491 ibex -3,90%


----------



## Hagen (5 Dic 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Al final van a soltar pasta a doquier..sea auto, moto o bicicleta...total para encender la maquinita del billete unas horas mas....¿que mas da?...



Y despues de las automovilisticas, las aerolineas...... que esto va a continuar


----------



## Vercingetorix (5 Dic 2008)

Pues no me parece nada extraordinario, no hace tanto q aqui les han soltado pasta hasta a los camioneros.


----------



## El_Presi (5 Dic 2008)

si aprueban el plan de rescate a los autos ¿habrá un superrebote y dirán que lo peor ha pasado ya?


----------



## chameleon (5 Dic 2008)

down se recupera y pierde poco más de un 1%, hoy puede hasta acabar en positivo...


----------



## SNB4President (5 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> ATENCION: BUSH HABLA!!!



Joer, pues para decir lo que ha dicho mejor se hubiera callado... 

_"While Iran has not accepted these offers, we have made our bottom line clear: For the safety of our people and the peace of the world, America will not allow Iran to develop a nuclear weapon,"_

Bush says Iran nuclear program remains threat | World | Reuters

La bolsa tiene que subir antes del conflicto, así podrá bajar aún más. Los odio.


----------



## davinci79 (5 Dic 2008)

Joder, como mola verlos "mendigando" por la pasta en el congreso. Quiero que aquí sea así y que lo podamos ver.


----------



## Mulder (5 Dic 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Joer, pues para decir lo que ha dicho mejor se hubiera callado...
> 
> _"While Iran has not accepted these offers, we have made our bottom line clear: For the safety of our people and the peace of the world, America will not allow Iran to develop a nuclear weapon,"_
> 
> ...



Pero si a este le quedan dos telediarios, ¿quien le va a hacer caso? parecen palmadas al viento tratando de cazar moscas. Lo primero que hará Obama es traerse las tropas de Irak porque no hay pasta para mantener el petate que tienen montado alli.


----------



## Hagen (5 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero si a este le quedan dos telediarios, ¿quien le va a hacer caso? parecen palmadas al viento tratando de cazar moscas. Lo primero que hará Obama es traerse las tropas de Irak porque no hay pasta para mantener el petate que tienen montado alli.



com en petroleo a 43 Euros no interesa ya estar alli.


----------



## Hagen (5 Dic 2008)

Vamos a por el 820 por cuarta vez............ ataca bonito, ataca !!!!!!


----------



## Kujire (5 Dic 2008)

*LIVE desde el Comite Financiero del Congreso*

Continuamos LIVE....

S: *Tienen ustedes la tecnología para producir coches electricos?*

GM: eso estará disponible para 2010

S: Es decir ustedes hoy no tienen un coche eléctrico

GM: Realmente ayer conduje uno (jeje, esta me la sé)

S: *Pero no es competitivo?*

GM: Es el más competitvo que hay en el mercado y en esta sala

S: *Pero no lo es comparado con los coches de gasolina?*

GM: vamos a ver, *la conducción es excelente, el problema es en la duración del fuel y el repostaje*, las pilas de combustible nos puede ayudar a mejoraesa eficiencia.

...

S Florida: En florida, *hay muchos retirados de estas empresas que viven en Florida, por lo que esto puede ser un pb social*, si la bancarrota llega, que será de estos pensionistas???? 

S: tengo otra pregunta, para usted mr nardelli (CEO Chrisler), su empresa tiene como propietaria uan Private Equity Firm, y estos no van a poner un duro. Cómo espera que lo pongamos nosotros???

C: Bueno la empresa que posee parte de Chrysler se compone de muchos inversores, hemos hablado con ellos...

S *y.....*

C: Bueno, ellos nos apoyan...

S:*y... dijeron** NO*

C: Bueno,...eh.... nos apoyan y eso es importante (este hombre va a llegar a casa fino fino...)

S también quería...

P: Si tiene alguna pregunta mas´hágalo por escrito....(el presidente no soporta que nadie se extralimite, esto tio es implacable! punto pelota)

El Presi toma la palabra e* interroga* a los comprecientes, la agilidad del debate es la leche!!!

P: Cuanto van a poner en estas instalaciones para beneficios sociales a los trabajadores, centro de salud?

GM 20B$ en 10 años

F: 3B$ que ya hemos gastado

C: 11.3B$ en el periodo

P: Es decir, *eso es más de lo que piden*. Quiero decir que *se van a gastar en centro de salud más dinero del que solicitan para sus negocios
*

P: Que van hacer con las deudas que tienen que estas empresas tienen con la UAW?

UAW: Bueno...nos deben (3+4...) ...

P: *Y qué van a hacer ustedes, se comprometen a perdonar esas deudas aki en público???*

UAW: lo hablaremos, nos sentaremos......

P: Creo que ustedes no ayudan a sus patronos(clavada directa a la yugular del sindicalista!!), creo que fué un erro que en los 70s se hicieran cargo de estos costes que deberían ser pagados por ustedes (punto pelota) (*No le deja ni responder)*

P. Le cedo la palabra a...congresista ..si usted (Este tio es mi héroe! cuando quiere toma el control y los pone en su sitio a todos)

S: Gracias presidente: Ustedes no son el Gobierno Federal, tienen que eliminar esos costes heredados del pasado, no quiero centrar este debate pero no cree que la bancarrota ayudaría a esto más que la ayuda del congreso?


GM: Tenemos algunas pagos que hacer, no creemos que la bancarrota sea la solución parque reducirá nuestros ingresos y entonces seguro que no pondremos hacer frente a esos costes

P: ahora usted...

S:Ustedes irían con este plan a una banco???

C: Empezamos esta reestructración masiva

S. si pero es lo suficiente flexible?

C: creemos que si

P time expired, ahora el sr. de Pennsylvania

S Gracia Presi, la verdad no quiero ponerme hablar de los fondos de pensiones, la realidad es que ustedes no son rentables. Escuché su examinación ayer, y hemos visto sus balances y la verdad es que ustedes no funcionan. Este balance no tiene sentido para un negocio sea viable. Por qué no le dejan el dinero sus accionistas, sus trabajadores, sus amigos Por qué no ven lo que hiceron los Japoneses? coño que en 25 dias ustedes están en bancarrota!!

*Ustedes nos viene a pedir pasta 4$B para llegar a 31 de marzo para luego venir al congreso con un nuevo presidente*

C: Yes sir

GM: bueno yo necesito un poco mas eek:manda huevos! era una pregunta retórica hombre! le pillaron...)

F: Nosotros no necesitamos liquidez ahora (hala! no te van a dar un duro por tonto)

S: por que no se lo damos y pasamos de esta pantomina!!!!

Esto no sirve para nada, los cortes han de ser serios y directos, les aconsejos que lo hagan

P: bien otro....

S:* Esto debe ser humillante para ustedes*, tener que venir aki a que la gnte le tenga que decir cómo tienen llevar sus negocios. A ustedes les parece justo que muchas de los contribuyentes van a apoyar a las empresas (sus) con las que compiten, les parece justo??

GM: Bueno los gobiernos del mundo están dando dinero...

S: si pero xq mis impusto van a apoyar a GM cuando trabajo en Toyota en New Mexico? me entiende

P: Contéstele por escrito....California?

S Gracias Presi: Voy a hacer hincapié en los pequeños vendedores, no he visto ningún paln para apoyar a esto pequeños empresarios, por supuesto estaos preocupados por los trabajadores(UAW) pero no veo ninguna discusión, ustedes dicen que harán consolidación, *pero yo creo que lo que va a pasar es que los grandes concesionarios tendrán acceso a financiarse por su volumen pero los pequeños no*, y eso será devastador para los pequeños, Chrylers, ustedes tienen dinero para ayudarles qué vana ahcer?

C: C Financial será el brazo....

S: Si pero les están llamando y no hacen nada 

C: tiene razón , no pueden, *no tienen acceso a más financiación*, por eso C Financial debe tener acceso al TARP

S: *Si pero las reparaciones si lo tienen, y su brazo financiero C Financial tiene propiedades, porque no las venden ??*

C: bueno, hay fondos de inversiones que son los que deciden las inversiones a dónde van, puedo preprarar un informe para usted sobre el tema

P. lo demás lo contesta por escrito... siguiente

S: Gracias Presi hacen ustedes encuestas sobre lo que los consumidores quieren?

GM continuamente

to be continued


----------



## Kujire (5 Dic 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> si aprueban el plan de rescate a los autos ¿habrá un superrebote y dirán que lo peor ha pasado ya?



Eso espero jiji....


----------



## Hagen (5 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Eso espero jiji....



Gracias Kujire por hacernos llegar el cameo del gran hermano.

¿cuando se supone que tienen que decidirse si dan la pasta o no?


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Dic 2008)

venga, segunda ondanada de ostias, que empiece ya


----------



## chameleon (5 Dic 2008)

pues al final las cosas están muy tranquilas, mirad el down el miércoles, se jaló 300 puntos desde mínimos y hoy andamos suavones...


----------



## Samzer (5 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> venga, segunda ondanada de ostias, que empiece ya


----------



## Kujire (5 Dic 2008)

*LIVE desde el Comite Financiero del Congreso*

Seguimos....

*El Presi Mr B. Frank es un cachondo*(que se lo pregunten a Tonuel), hasta hace bromas, sin duda él se lo pasa pipa, dando los turnos y poniendo a todos firmes.

Ha habido unas risas, un chiste del Presi pero no lo que pillado porque de vez en cuando tengo que trabajar

P: Vamos que nos vamos (risas) lo digo porque me gusta conducir (mas risas), le cedo el turno a usted...

S: Gracias Presi, Por que ustedes tardan tanto en sacer un coche electrico al mercado para ya! y a qué precio? porque no dudamos de que lo puedan hacer.*... pero no a cualquier precio*

GM: Tenemos que romper la infraestructura de gasolina para los coches electricos...

S: ya pero necesitamos hacerlo ya, no se puede hacer el año que viene?

GM: tenemos que mejorar el concepto de bateria claro, y tiene razón tendremos que trabajar masduro en ello

S: que harán par motivar a los primeros clientes?

GM: (improvisando)......eh.. *extenderemos las garantias de los primeros* (le han metido un gol jeje)

C: Permítanme que conteste también: hemos ido a DENSO de Toyota, ellos tienen la tecnología de Baterías pero no tienen capacidad para producirla en masa y hacerla asequible

S: Cuanta gente van a a hechar? es que aunque les demos la pasta ustedes vana a echar a la gente? que posición tienen ustedes UAW?

UAW: bueno en estos años ya hemos sufrido ajustes durísimos 46.000 GM en estos años y Ford 37.000 que ahora son retirados....

S: *démelo por escrito mi tiempo se acaba....*

P: Michigan en la sala?

S:Gracias Presi aprecio su indulgencia: *Dónde van a invertir el dinero de estos créditos puentes? en coches electricos o en otras soluciones? *porque ustedes ya llevan planes hechos en biocombustblies....

GM: hemos hecho muchas inversiones en bombas de combustible, Flex-Fuel(son motores que pueden consumir diferentes combustibles, yo tengo probado los de Alcohol en el Chevy "Corsa" sedán..., es mucho más explosivo que el de gasolina en las salidas,...y más si llevas tacones motores si tiramos todo eso sería catastrófico para nosotros, porque nuestra posición es de liderazgo y durante estos años tendríamos que rentabilizar esas inversiones.eek:Lo que vemos, otra mala decisión) 

F: aunque no necesitamos la pasta cada vez que dice esto, Ford baja en bolsa, bobo!) como nuestros colegas *si uno de nosotros se hunde ....nos puede llevar con ellos,* por eso estamos aki apoyándolos

P: Gracias a todos, tenemos que seguir, si quieren hablar salgan ya.

Resúmen de lo que ha sido hasta ahora:
La decisión de que le van a dar la pasta creo que SI, *ahora el juego está en quién se lo dá*, el congreso le quiere pasar la patata a la FED o al tesoro, mediante el TARP, dado que también necesitan dinero para crear nueva maquinaria.... esto es un Bujero ENORME, cada vez que sabemos más, más negro parece este tunel. Bush no se cortado lo apoyará, pero ha dicho que sea el congreso el que se moje.

*Cuanta probabilidad hay que le den el dinero? de 0 a 10 *, el congresista Spenzer de Alabama dice que un 10, pero hay que ver cómo, y eso va a ser dificil y además se deben re-estructurar.

*En principio el Lunes el congreso decidirá*, tendremos fumata(?), algo sobre esta exposición de los comparecientes. Habrá que estar pendiente durante el finde por si hay algúna noticia.

Bueno aki terminamos la retransmisión desde el Comite Financiero del Congreso en el Capitolio y la devolvemos a Burbuja.info


----------



## El_Presi (5 Dic 2008)

El deterioro económico de EEUU favorece el rescate de Detroit dice demócrata | Noticias de Empresa

El deterioro económico de EEUU favorece el rescate de Detroit, dice demócrata
05/12/2008 - 18:56
- Noticias EFE

Washington, 5 dic (EFE).- El influyente legislador demócrata de EEUU Barney Frank afirmó hoy que el deterioro de la economía del país, como da fe la destrucción de más de medio millón de puestos de trabajo en noviembre, es un poderoso argumento a favor del rescate de la industria automotriz por parte del Congreso

"El fracaso, hasta cierto punto, de tres de nuestros principales fabricantes sería un problema muy serio. En medio de la peor situación económica desde la Gran Depresión, sería un desastre absoluto", advirtió Frank, presidente del Comité de Servicios Financieros de la Cámara de Representantes.

Señaló que el informe sobre la pérdida de 533.000 empleos el mes pasado -1,9 millones en lo que va del año- ofrece un "contexto muy difícil" y desalentador de la economía, que sólo enfatiza la urgencia de ayudar al sector automotriz.

Agregó que, a este ritmo, cuando se conozcan las cifras de desempleo de diciembre, la economía estadounidense habrá perdido más de dos millones de puestos de trabajo desde diciembre de 2007.

"Dada la situación, debemos abandonar cualquier esfuerzo de minimizar el impacto negativo de los recortes económicos en esta industria. Estamos operando, como dije, en un contexto muy difícil", enfatizó el legislador.

Frank hizo esas declaraciones al inicio de una audiencia que convocó precisamente el Comité que preside para analizar la crisis de liquidez de General Motors, Ford y Chrysler, y el papel del Congreso y del Gobierno para mitigar esa crisis.

Los máximos ejecutivos de los "Tres Grandes de Detroit", presentes en la audiencia junto con otros expertos del Gobierno y del mundo académico, ya habían acudido el jueves a otra similar en el Senado para defender sus planes de reestructuración y su petición de auxilio.

Las tres empresas automotrices han regresado al Congreso esta semana para pedir una infusión de 34.000 millones de dólares en préstamos y líneas de crédito para evitar la bancarrota y continuar sus planes de reforma.

En ese sentido, el principal ejecutivo de Chrysler, Robert Nardelli, dijo a los congresistas que el salvavidas que el sector pide al Congreso es, en todo caso, "la alternativa menos costosa", tomando en cuenta que el colapso del sector aumentaría las filas de desempleo.

Frank asintió y repitió que permitir la bancarrota o colapso de una o las tres empresas sería un "desastre".

Sin embargo, el republicano de mayor rango en el Comité, Spencer Bachus, dijo que "la obligación número uno" del Congreso es velar por los intereses de los contribuyentes, aunque reconoció que el desplome de los "Tres Grandes de Detroit" "tendría un efecto devastador" en EEUU.

"A título personal, el único derrotero que yo podría apoyar sería una asistencia transitoria limitada, para que la industria automotriz estadounidense recupere su solvencia y rentabilidad, pero sólo si hay expectativas razonables para su éxito", explicó Bachus.

En los pasillos del Congrseo hay consenso sobre la urgencia de ayudar a Detroit pero los legisladores distan de lograr un acuerdo sobre el alcance y contenido de un posible plan de rescate, y cómo ejecutarlo, así como la injerencia que pueda tener el Gobierno en su manejo.

El Congreso y la Casa Blanca continúan enfrascados en disputas sobre de dónde saldrá la ayuda para el sector: los demócratas quieren que el dinero salga del plan de rescate financiero de 700.000 millones de dólares, mientras que la Administración del presidente George W. Bush alega que se puede usar un fondo ya disponible y a cargo del Departamento de Energía.

Además, ante el recelo de la opinión pública, el temor generalizado en el Legislativo es que no debe "echar dinero en un barril sin fondo".


----------



## chameleon (5 Dic 2008)

down en positivo
es todo una comedia, ¿cuándo leches vamos a visitar los sietemiles? ...


----------



## SNB4President (5 Dic 2008)

Bueno Kujire, los motores ya se están girando a verde, ¡enhorabuena!


----------



## Kujire (5 Dic 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Bueno Kujire, los motores ya se están girando a verde, ¡enhorabuena!



Llevo unos días de infarto, estos Leoncios son unos cabrones, Ford está entre las de más volúmen y se mantiene!, y a GM la han hundido. Mis esperanzas están en que Ford llegue a 3 y GM a 5, cosa que parece dificil hoy pero a lo mejor el lunes puff no sé si voy a aguantar, en el caso de GM igual me retiro con lo puesto antes de eso, después de saber lo que sé hasta ahora, esa empresa no sobrevivirá. Ford es diferente, sobrevivirá y hará dinero en estos años mejor que las otras. Es una pena que nunca han estado interesados en el coche eléctrico y eso hace que tengan que trabajar desde cero. 

De cualquier forma, si sale bien, probablemente en un espacio corto multiplicas por 2 o x3, pero si sale mal...me veo llendo a Michigan a por las piezas de lo que queden. Por aki, me han dicho que estoy un poco loca por meter pasta en estas dos, pero como tengo parientes Texanos les digo que en Texas lo hacen todo a lo grande, ...también cuando pierden tienen pérdidas catastróficas (como en el Älamo, ... aunque ¿Por qué tiene que salir mal? ...ya me veo en Tiffany's de compras de Navidad.


----------



## sicran (5 Dic 2008)

Vaya subidón! Hasta los 8500 en un momento.


----------



## sicran (5 Dic 2008)

Buenoo, casi 8600 ya...Pero esto qué es? La celebración de los más de 500.000 nuevos parados en USA? XD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Dic 2008)

Pero que habéis hecho!!!!! no se os puede dejar solos, a ver que hacen en su hora decisiva... 

Post de la banca europea, hoy viene cargadita de regalitos para Tonuel 

*ING -8,17%
LLOYS -7,69%
BNP -7,54%
UNICREDIT -7,32%
HBOS -7,27%
BARCLAYS -6,05%
RBS -5,97%
DBANK -4,93%
CAGRICOLE -4,33%
POPULAR -3,94%
INTESA SANPAOLO -3,92%
BBVA -3,38%
SANTANDER -2,56%
FORTIS -2,21%
KBC -1,71%
UBS -1,50%
SGENERALE -1,14%
*

Saludos...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (5 Dic 2008)

ESto es un tongo en toda regla... :

Que coño ha pasado? Les dan la pasta a los fabricacarros o que???


----------



## Misterio (5 Dic 2008)

Al final se quedarán jugando 4 en bolsa moviendo su propio dinero, la gente ya esta cansada de que porque les de a los 4 tontos de siempre de un -3% se pase a un +3% porque si y no me valen que si planes que si tal y cual, como dice Cárpatos para eso compro un cupón.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (5 Dic 2008)

DJIA 8,635.42 259.18 3.09%
NASDAQ 1,501.43 55.87 3.86%
S&P 500 875.10 29.88 3.54%

Que tongo...

Pues nada, me voy a pedir un megapréstamo para comprar 20 pisos y el resto me lo juego en el IBEX: Hay que joderse, fastidiarme las palomitas del viernes...:

Buen fin de semana a todo el mundo, y cuidadito al volante


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Dic 2008)

piensa que al final si se botan 400000 trabajadores es beneficio y dividendo para empresas


----------



## sicran (5 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> piensa que al final si se botan 400000 trabajadores es beneficio y dividendo para empresas



O sea, que si el número de trabajadores es 0, el beneficio tiende a infinito?
XD

Esto es el mundo (tal como yo lo entiendo) al revés :


----------



## Kujire (5 Dic 2008)

*Breaking News!!!*

*No se vayan .................................todavia hay MASSSS!!!*

*Cobertura Especial para Burbuja.info desde Gua-sin-ton*

*LIVE*

*LUNES *

desde la Cámara de Representantes del Congreso de los EE.UU.


los Tendremos* a Todos* 

 Starring


*Los Timadores Profesionales como* los CEOs

*Al senador mala uva *Shelby...se lo pondrá dificil

Al Presi *implacable*

*... y al Pringao de Moody's*


Guess Starring


*laaaaaaa*NaaAAAAaaNNNCYYY PELOSI

y por supuesto la aparicion
estelar
del
...
...
Presidente Electo



Atención: 
Habrá tumultos, manifas,
cortes de tráfico 
gritos WOWs para todos los públicos, 
*CCCChicas muuuuuuuchas chicasSSSS* 
con camisetas mojadas 
limpiando los autos de los congresistas, 
perritos, 
cokes y pepsis para tod@s, 
las budweiser las pone El_Presi
todo anemizado por los hell angel's y ...
la participación de una patrulla de la Guardia Civil. 
Avisados quedan.
¿Quién va a ir a comer con los suegros?​


----------



## sicran (5 Dic 2008)

El Dow Jones, a punto de cerrar, se va a la estratosfera, en 3 horas ha hecho un +500! Ahora está casi en 8700.

Kujire, no te lo tomes a mal, pero la verdad es que no entiendo ni la mitad de lo que escribes :S.


----------



## jmpuigcat (5 Dic 2008)

*esto es de locos*

Como narices puede ser que una compañia suba en un solo dia un 107%?????:
esto huele a muerto por todas partes....
HARTFORD 14,94 $ +107,21% +7,73 !!!!!!


----------



## Jucari (5 Dic 2008)

Pero.....os dejo 1 horita y mira que habeís hecho!!!!!....



Esto es un tongo a la americana......que verguenza....la caida sera mas dura dicen algunos...


----------



## uno (5 Dic 2008)

EE.UU.: Hartford Financial eleva su previsión de beneficios para 2008

EE.UU.: Hartford Financial eleva su previsión de beneficios para 2008

05/12/2008 - 20:50 - MADRID, 05 DIC. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Hartford Financial Services ha elevado su previsión de beneficio por acción para 2008 hasta los $4,70-$4,90, frente a los $4,36 que espera el consenso.

El director general de la aseguradora, Ramani Ayer, ha indicado que, a pesar de la recesión, espera recuperar “la gran mayoría” de sus pérdidas hasta el pasado 31 de octubre,. La compañía sigue centrando su atención en el crecimiento a largo plazo en sus negocios de seguros de vida, ha añadido Ayer.

A estas horas, Hartford sube un 98,75%, hasta los $14,73.

J.M.


----------



## Kujire (5 Dic 2008)

sicran dijo:


> El Dow Jones, a punto de cerrar, se va a la estratosfera, en 3 horas ha hecho un +500! Ahora está casi en 8700.
> 
> Kujire, no te lo tomes a mal, pero la verdad es que no entiendo ni la mitad de lo que escribes :S.



Es normal que no lo entiendas, en realidad no lo escribo "lo escupo" tal cual me llega, por lo que va como va, no tengo tiempo para organizarlo ni para meterle la tijera, de cualquier forma esto tiene periodo de caducidad: el lunes, cuando tengamos la decisión final.

Lo interesante de esto creo que es darse cuenta de la diferencia entre lo que dicen y lo que al final sale recogido en los medios de comunicación. Pero bueno, quizás hay que estar familiarizada con la política, los políticos y las formas de los US para llegar a entenderlo.


----------



## Kujire (5 Dic 2008)

jmpuigcat dijo:


> Como narices puede ser que una compañia suba en un solo dia un 107%?????:
> esto huele a muerto por todas partes....
> HARTFORD 14,94 $ +107,21% +7,73 !!!!!!



Tendrá que subir un 1000% para recuperar lo perdido, es una aseguradora y no se sabe toda la porquería tóxica que tiene, por lo que si mejora los resultados es buena señal. Hace poco estaba a 98$:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Dic 2008)

Hola a todos. A mi también me parece sospechosa esta subida... pero...

Una opinión para los participes.

Que banco veis mejor en España¿?. Muchos de mis compañeros ven al BBVA, pero queria contar con vuestras sabias opiniones.

Saludotes.


----------



## Hagen (5 Dic 2008)

Esto es un circo, lo que me mola es lo que transcribes.

Sobre todo lo de los coches electricos, a parte de las baterias, no existe la infraestructura nececesaria en la red de distribución para cargar miles de coches en el supuesto que se pudieran conectar, sino a tirar una alargadera desde el quinto piso.

Por lo que desde el principio les iban a dar la pasta, y han montado la parafernalia esta para el ciudadano de a pie, maqueandolo con la tecnolgia nueva para el coches y demas....

Estaba claro que les van a dar la pasta, y la noticia del paro de hoy pesaba menos que la GM, la ford y Cia.

Asi que si el lunes les dan la pasta, a partir de ese momento a caer y con fuerza, a cualquier mal dato tonto que salga.

Good night mates!!!!!!


----------



## Hagen (5 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Hola a todos. A mi también me parece sospechosa esta subida... pero...
> 
> Una opinión para los participes.
> 
> ...



El Banco de España y el ICO, y poco mas de momento.

Lo siento, no podia menos que contestar esto. 
Habría que ver con detenimiento las atudas que han recibido o recibiran con respecto a los europeos.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Hola a todos. A mi también me parece sospechosa esta subida... pero...
> 
> Una opinión para los participes.
> 
> ...



Yo te comento que un banco tiene que tener en cuenta sus posiciones en otro mercados intenacionales y en concreto el sudamericano tienen muchas esperanzas puestas. Sin duda , el BBVA tiene una muy fuerte presencia y operaciones en muchos de estos paises, más que incluso el Santander.


----------



## Viernes_negro (5 Dic 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo te comento que un banco tiene que tener en cuenta sus posiciones en otro mercados intenacionales y en concreto el sudamericano tienen muchas esperanzas puestas. Sin duda , el BBVA tiene una muy fuerte presencia y operaciones en muchos de estos paises, más que incluso el Santander.



El negocio en Sudamérica "nunca baja".


----------



## Kujire (5 Dic 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Esto es un circo, lo que me mola es lo que transcribes.
> 
> Sobre todo lo de los coches electricos, a parte de las baterias, no existe la infraestructura nececesaria en la red de distribución para cargar miles de coches en el supuesto que se pudieran conectar, sino a tirar una alargadera desde el quinto piso.
> 
> ...



Todo este proceso es muy interesante porque normalmente no tenemos la oportunidad de poner la oreja en las decisiones de estas corporaciones, en sus juntas y consejos de admon. Lo que han contado es cómo sus modelos de negocio han funcionado y cómo esperar seguir haciéndolo, más allá que le den la pasta, el nivel de las conversaciones de las que dependen recordemos 10 millones de empleos es impactante.

No quieren darle la pasta, pero se ven forzados a ello. Saben que la gente no entenderá porque se la dieron a AIG, cual fué la razon? saben que metieron la gamba y ahora nadie quiere dar la pasta, que si el TARP que si el 136, que si el congreso o el tesoro. Akí hay un negocio, el de vender humo, que se vive en WS que es el más importante, y todo lo demás, la producción real de bienes es secundaria, por eso la hecatombe que se evita en WS perjudicará a todo el país, y lo saben, pero no es tan importante como salvaguardar el negocio financiero.

Edito: Aunque lo de AIG puede pesar como he dicho, *siendo mala malísima* creo que al final todo se resume a una situación meramente económica, "Si nos nos rescatáis(las autos), declaramos la bancarrota, os mandamos al paro a 10M de tios + todos retirados(a los que pagamos las pensiones) + todos los gastos de salud para vuestro Medicare(los que costeamos nosotros) + las deudas y demás pufos con proveedores y eso es más de lo que pedimos, y pensándolo bien déjale el "*marrón*" al "*negro*" que tú estás de paso". Creo que esto, _como dijo el pringao de Moody's_ "sería de proporciones cataclísmicas para la economía estadounidense, toda forma de vida humana y hasta los animales que puedan vivir en US..."


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Dic 2008)

*Demócratas y la Casa Blanca acuerdan ayudas de emergencia para las empresas automovilísticas*

Los demócratas del Congreso y la Casa Blanca han logrado un acuerdo sobre un plan de ayuda de emergencia que irá destinado a las empresas estadounidenses fabricantes de automóviles y que, según han avanzdo dos colaboradores legislativos bajo el anonimato, supondrá un *desembolso de entre 15.000 y 17.000 millones de dólares.*

Este paquete de medidas llega después de que los ejecutivos de los gigantes automovilísticos General Motors, Ford y Chrysler pidiesen ayuda a las autoridades. Sin embargo, se tendrán que conformar con alrededor de la mitad de los 34.000 millones de dólares requeridos.

Una fuente *(Kujire? )* conocedora de estas arduas negociaciones ha señalado que el dinero provendría de un fondo de 25.000 millones de dólares destinado a tecnología avanzada en el uso de energía.
No se conocen los detalles

La presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes, Nancy Pelosi, ya ha avanzado que estaría de acuerdo con esta procedencia. Por su parte, el portavoz de la Casa Blanca Tony Fratto, declinó comentar las discusiones relacionadas al rescate de las automotrices.

Demócratas y la Casa Blanca acuerdan ayudas de emergencia para las empresas automovilísticas - 6/12/08 - elEconomista.es

Saludos...

PD: Ya se que es un post que no es de bolsa, pero entra dentro del culebrón que nos narra tan bien Kujire...


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Dic 2008)

> Una fuente (Kujire? ) conocedora de estas arduas negociaciones ha señalado que el dinero provendría de un fondo de 25.000 millones de dólares destinado a tecnología avanzada en el uso de energía.



o sea, que el petroleo sube el lunes a saco? me voy a mirar el grafico de pestol...

o sea que el mensaje del "bronceado" de priorizar las alternativas? les habrá engañado obamita?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Dic 2008)

*Banco central indio baja tipos de interés para inyectar dinero*

Nueva Delhi, 6 dic (EFE).- El Banco central indio (RBI) anunció hoy la reducción de dos importantes tipos de interés con vistas a inyectar dinero en la economía, según su gobernador, G. Subbarao, quien reconoció que la India sufrirá un "doloroso ajuste".

Subbarao anunció en rueda de prensa un recorte de un punto porcentual, *hasta el 6,5 por ciento*, en la tasa de recompra, es decir, el interés que aplica la institución en los préstamos que concede a los bancos, según la agencia india IANS.

*El mismo recorte se aplicará a la tasa de recompra inversa -la tasa que los bancos cobran del RBI cuando le conceden préstamos-, que se situará en el 5 por ciento, lo que desincentivará a las instituciones bancarias a mantener su dinero en la institución.
*
Ambos ajustes entrarán en vigor este lunes.

"El aspecto de la economía india es incierto", dijo Subbarao, quien se mostró preocupado por la desaceleración de la producción industrial y las exportaciones.

"La confianza en los mercados globales de crédito sigue siendo baja, y las líneas crediticias continúan atascadas. Hay evidencia de que la actividad económica se desacelera", añadió.

El gobernador señaló que es difícil precisar el impacto sobre la economía india de lo que ocurre en el exterior, pero al mismo tiempo anunció que de cuando en cuando habrá medidas pertinentes para rebajar la presión.

"Los fundamentos de nuestra economía siguen siendo fuertes.

Cuando la crisis haya pasado y vuelvan la calma y la confianza a los mercados globales, la actividad económica en la India se recuperará.

Pero un período de doloroso ajuste es inevitable", dijo.

*La India ha crecido en los últimos años por encima del 9 por ciento, aunque la crisis económica global ha hecho mella en sus expectativas para el presente año fiscal, hasta el punto de que las autoridades han fijado previsiones que rondan el 7 por ciento*. EFE daa/jlm

Banco central indio baja tipos de interés para inyectar dinero - Cotizalia.com

Saludos...


----------



## Dolmen (6 Dic 2008)

*Liquidez en tiempos de deflación*

La liquidez es lo único que vale en Cincodias.com

La verdad es que yo dudo de si he hecho mal o bien en no comprar en las caídas (no en el Ibex) y no sé si hacerlo si otra vez tocamos los mínimos de estas últimas semanas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Dic 2008)

*Los Tres Grandes de Detroit" solicitan 5.440 millones de dólares a Canadá*

Toronto (Canadá), 5 dic (EFE).- Los fabricantes de automóviles estadounidenses General Motors, Ford y Chrysler *solicitaron hoy a las autoridades canadienses 6.800 millones de dólares canadienses (5.440 millones de dólares estadounidenses) de ayuda financiera en conjunto para sortear su grave crisis financiera.*

De esta cifra, el mayor fabricante de automóviles estadounidense, General Motors, pidió 2.400 millones de dólares (1.920 millones de dólares estadounidenses) a largo plazo, más un préstamo inmediato de emergencia de 800 millones de dólares (640 millones de dólares estadounidenses).

Chrysler requirió un préstamo inmediato de 800 millones de dólares más otros 800 millones de dólares de ayudas.

Por su parte, Ford solicitó una línea de crédito de 2.000 millones de dólares.

El presidente de Chrysler Canadá, Reid Bigland, afirmó a través de un comunicado que la petición "de un préstamo temporal y que será totalmente pagable de los gobiernos de Canadá y Ontario es realmente doble".

"Primero para asegurar que Chrysler tiene suficientes fondos para completar nuestra reestructuración de actividades. Y segundo para asegurar que la sustancial base industrial y operacional canadiense es protegida", añadió Bigland.

*Según los datos del sector, alrededor del 12 por ciento del Producto Interior Bruto (PIB) del sector industrial canadiense procede del sector del automóvil, que emplea a unas 500.000 personas, en su mayor parte en la provincia de Ontario
* :
"Los Tres Grandes de Detroit" solicitan 5.440 millones de dólares a Canadá - Cotizalia.com

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Dic 2008)

pues el parlamento esta cerrado hasta enero! jeje!

a ver si es la causa y todo!! ojo


----------



## Stuyvesant (6 Dic 2008)

Desde que EE.UU. exigió la coordinación de planes de rescate y Canadá se salio por la tangente, lo que estamos viviendo es un sistemático chantaje institucional a los afectados del mercado internacional. A Canadá ahora, y a Europa el verano. No le deis más vueltas. O les pasamos un ayudita, o nos lanzan mierda. La política del mono enfadado.


----------



## ronald29780 (6 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *Los Tres Grandes de Detroit" solicitan 5.440 millones de dólares a Canadá*
> 
> Toronto (Canadá), 5 dic (EFE).- Los fabricantes de automóviles estadounidenses General Motors, Ford y Chrysler *solicitaron hoy a las autoridades canadienses 6.800 millones de dólares canadienses (5.440 millones de dólares estadounidenses) de ayuda financiera en conjunto para sortear su grave crisis financiera.*
> 
> ...



Ya.

¿Cuanto de este porcentaje se corresponde a los big 3 y cuanto a la competencia?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Dic 2008)

Os dejo el Ibex desde 1 de enero 2008.

*SACYR -72,27%
ACCIONA -65,49%
OHL -61,78%
BME -60,2%
GAMESA -60,12%
TECNICAS REUNIDAS -60%
FERROVIAL -58,39%
SANTANDER -58,19%
IBER. RENOVABLES -56,94%
TELECINCO -56,93%
BBVA -53,44%
BANKINTER -52,28%
POPULAR -51,8%
GAS NATURAL -51,57%
ABENGOA -50,92%
CRITERIA -50,77%
IBERDROLA -48,44%
FCC -46,78%
CINTRA -44,16%
ABERTIS -43,93%
REPSOL -43,16%
INDITEX -39,89%
BANESTO -39,04%
IBERIA -37,67%
ACERINOX -34,73%
ENDESA -34,11%
ENAGAS -32,62%
SABADELL -29,82%
TELEFÓNICA -29,66%
ACS -25,36%
MAPFRE -23,45%
REE -20,51%
GRIFOLS -15,25%
INDRA -14,31%
UNION FENOSA +13,17%
*

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Dic 2008)

el interanual de ahora mismo mola mucho mas... y si pones los "10 mejores" del continuo te cagas


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Os dejo el Ibex desde 1 de enero 2008.
> 
> *SACYR -72,27%
> ACCIONA -65,49%
> ...



gracias

¿podrias sacar el cierre del año anterior, 2007 para comparar?


----------



## pobracara (7 Dic 2008)

Vean donde está el 2008!


----------



## SNB4President (7 Dic 2008)

Otra semana y otro resumen de lo acontecido en las bolsas del Medio Oriente:

Israel: +3,53%
Bahrain: -0,03%
Oman: -0,50%

Y ya... supongo que el resto de países o no tienen la información en Bloomberg o estaban de fiesta celebrando el día de la Constitución.


----------



## Con Dos Gonadas (7 Dic 2008)

Kujire tus resumenes están fenomenal y más ahora que has puesto las fotos pero por favor¿puedes poner una foto del pringao de Moodys?
Es pura curiosidad


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Dic 2008)

yo lo que quiero saber es si el recorte de miles de millones es para energias del ptroleo o alternativas y a que sector energetico van


----------



## Hagen (8 Dic 2008)

Buenas,

Estoy pasando lista...... uy que poquitosssss............ Vamos, que los americanos hoy regalan coches a cada uno que invierta en bolsa!!!!!

Los japos cerrarón con un 5,20%

Yo sigo sin fiarme de la subida, iremos a ver los 9200 del ibex, y luego deberíamos caer. Pero como bien dice carpatos, esto parece mas azar que bolsa.

Salu2


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Post de la banca europea, hoy viene cargadita de regalitos para Tonuel
> 
> *ING -8,17%
> LLOYS -7,69%
> ...



Bueno chic@s... me he pasado por aquí a dejar regalitos certified...






Saludos


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Os dejo el Ibex desde 1 de enero 2008.
> 
> *SACYR -72,27%
> ACCIONA -65,49%
> ...



Pues si tu me dejas esta maravilla de post, yo saco a Nelson a que se divierta un poco... 







Saludos


----------



## Greatest Gili (8 Dic 2008)

pobracara dijo:


> Vean donde está el 2008!



De aquí al 31 se puede escorar más a la izquierda.


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2008)

A los buenos días!

Parece que hemos empezado la semana subiendo, lo tenía previsto desde el viernes y no me atrevía a decirlo porque no veo las subidas tan claras, es más, pienso que hoy nos vamos a ir abajo siempre que no ocurra un milagro como esas ayuditas a los constructores de armatostes rodantes.

En mi modesta opinión la semana también será bajista, pero creo que eso es mucho anticipar tal y como está este imprevisible y lateral mercado. Este tipo de mercado es malo para leoncios grandes (institucionales) y particulares que quieren unas accioncitas para que les sirvan de fondo de pensiones. Este mercado es bueno para leoncios pequeños (hedge funds) y particulares intradía.

Hasta que no superemos claramente los máximos o mínimos de este lateral que ya lleva más de 15 días, no sabremos el futuro a medio plazo.


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Parece que hemos empezado la semana subiendo, lo tenía previsto desde el viernes y no me atrevía a decirlo porque no veo las subidas tan claras, es más, *pienso que hoy nos vamos a ir abajo *siempre que no ocurra un milagro como esas ayuditas a los constructores de armatostes rodantes.



Tan certero como de costumbre... :o

De momento el ibex sube un 5,30%... 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Tan certero como siempre... :o
> 
> De momento el ibex sube un 5,30%...
> 
> Saludos



Está bien, voy a precisar más:

Hoy nos vamos a ir abajo, TRAS la apertura.


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Dic 2008)

yo creo que ayudan a los coches en usa y en canadá... lo que pasa que luego saldran otros sectores reclamando...


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> o sea, que el petroleo sube el lunes a saco? me voy a mirar el grafico de pestol...
> 
> o sea que el mensaje del "bronceado" de priorizar las alternativas? les habrá engañado obamita?



Los precios del petróleo suben más de un 5%: el Brent se cambia a 42 dólares 


minipoint


----------



## Bulle-Bulle (8 Dic 2008)

*Las mayores caidas en bolsa española respecto a máximos previos y tiempo de recupera*

*El Índice General de la Bolsa de Madrid (IGBM) 1940 – 2008*



La figura 6 muestra los descensos del IGBM desde diciembre de 1940 hasta octubre de 2008. 

Tras el máximo de abril de 1973, el IGBM descendió un *72,9%* hasta abril de 1980. El IGBM no consiguió recuperar el nivel de abril de 1973 hasta Marzo de 1986. 

En la burbuja de Internet, tras el máximo de febrero de 2000, el IGBM descendió un *48,7%* hasta septiembre de 2002 (no recuperó el nivel de febrero de 2000 hasta diciembre de 2005). 

El IGBM deflactado (deduciendo la inflación) descendió entre abril de 1973 y febrero de 1983 un *92,6%* :. Hasta octubre de 2008, el IGBM deflactado no ha recuperado todavía el nivel que tuvo en abril de 1973. :



Figura 6. *IGBM. Porcentaje con respecto al máximo histórico anterior.*

(IGBM – Máximo histórico anterior) / Máximo histórico Datos mensuales. Fuente de los datos: Bolsa de Madrid, Datastream y elaboración propia






[/URL][/IMG]


Extraido del estudio del profesor del IESE P. Fernández *Descenso bursátil de 2008*


----------



## Bulle-Bulle (8 Dic 2008)

*gráfico bolsa española caidas respecto máximo previo*

gráficode caidas respectoa máximos previós y tiempo de recuperaciópn de los máximos previós (contando o no la inflación)


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Dic 2008)

De verdad necesita Bankinter ampliar capital | Opiniones sobre Empresa


----------



## Bulle-Bulle (8 Dic 2008)

Shot at 2008-12-08





[/URL][/IMG]

http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/1127/mayoresdescensosenbolsals8.jpg


----------



## El_Presi (8 Dic 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> si aprueban el plan de rescate a los autos ¿habrá un superrebote y dirán que lo peor ha pasado ya?



a ver cuanto tardan en decirlo


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Dic 2008)

no, obama ha dicho "vamos a mejorar y salir de esto, pero antes va a empeorar"

bronzeman dixit


----------



## sephon (8 Dic 2008)

Bulle-Bulle dijo:


> Shot at 2008-12-08
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A la larga, con la bolsa siempre sales ganando...


----------



## SNB4President (8 Dic 2008)

A ver qué hacen los Americanos, empiezan subiendo un 1,5% y los europedos se desinflan un poquito.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Dic 2008)

Buenos Días!

Que es eso del IGBM. Me suena, pero no tengo ni idea de lo que es.

Gracias!


----------



## comparto-piso (8 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Buenos Días!
> 
> Que es eso del IGBM. Me suena, pero no tengo ni idea de lo que es.
> 
> Gracias!



indice general de la bolsa de madrid


----------



## Kujire (8 Dic 2008)

*GoooOOOOODDDD Morrrrrrning!!*



Con Dos Gonadas dijo:


> Kujire tus resumenes están fenomenal y más ahora que has puesto las fotos pero por favor¿puedes poner una foto del *pringao de Moodys*?
> Es pura curiosidad



...vivito y coleando (por cierto, muy relacionado con los republicanos creo que se le acaba el chollo)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/shwJHdydt4s&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/shwJHdydt4s&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Ford +15% GM +19%  SELL SELL SELL SELLSELL o NO???!!!!!

Durante el Finde: piden la cabeza de Mr Wagoner....CEO de GM


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2008)

Vaya día más aburrido, el rango del Stoxx de hoy es de menos de 50 puntos, apertura aparte. Nothing to see here, go away!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Dic 2008)

Previsiones¿???.

Yo no creo que esto dure mucho más allá del martes o miercoles.

Vosotros?


----------



## SNB4President (8 Dic 2008)

Bueno, para ver alguna cosa importante hoy tenemos que ir a nuestro queridísimo dólar; qué ostiazo: 

Dólar-Euro
U.S. Dollar to Euro Exchange Rate - Yahoo! Finance

Dólar-Libra
U.S. Dollar to British Pound Exchange Rate - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Dic 2008)

mulder, esto no cae, que pasa? ;-)


----------



## Kujire (8 Dic 2008)

coincido, según los "experts" esto va a estar bien aburrido hasta final de semana....


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Dic 2008)

si euro supera 1,30... directo 1,35


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mulder, esto no cae, que pasa? ;-)



Parece que en la lotería tocaba subir. Hoy el volumen es bajísimo, salvo en las primeras horas de la mañana donde, curiosamente hemos bajado. Desde las 14:00 parece haber cambiado la tendencia del volumen y ahora crece en las subidas y baja en las bajadas, pero no se ha superado el de la mañana en ningún momento aun.

De hecho, se podría decir que hoy el volumen es inexistente, al menos por el momento, esto hace que el precio permanezca encerrado entre un par de soportes/resistencias y nos estamos pasando todo el día rebotando entre uno y otro.

Parece que en este momento estamos superando la resistencia mayor del día y está empezando a aparecer el volumen de verdad. Veamos que ocurre.


----------



## calimerosinahorros (8 Dic 2008)

Hoy ya tenemos titular en todos los telediarios de que la crisis se ha termiando y que la bolsa ha tenido una de las mayores subidas del año...

Alguna explicación a esta subida?... debe ser que al ser festivo se han animado


----------



## Kujire (8 Dic 2008)

*Sensaciones....*

Sinceramente yo me lo esperaba,.... de hecho hice los deberes

La crisis no ha acabado, y lo peor está a la vuelta de la esquina, pero mientras tanto una paradita para repostar no está mal.


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Sinceramente yo me lo esperaba,.... de hecho hice los deberes
> 
> La crisis no ha acabado, y lo peor está a la vuelta de la esquina, pero mientras tanto una paradita para repostar no está mal.



Seguimos en un rango lateral, hemos tocado el techo y de nuevo nos hemos ido abajo.

El volumen en esta última bajada ha sido más alto que en la subida, aunque la subida de hoy ha dejado el rango del lateral más alto, así que esta podría ser la definitiva, porque ahora si que empieza el rally navideño de verdad.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Dic 2008)

Se sigue respetando la estructura de triángulo, mañana toca bajadas.
El EuroStoxx también se ha quedado justo en la resistencia del lateral.

Saludos...


----------



## Trompa McMareado (8 Dic 2008)

los 5500 estan al caer pronto, que no, al tiempo


----------



## Trompa McMareado (8 Dic 2008)

dije 5500, no, quise decir 2200


----------



## SNB4President (8 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Se sigue respetando la estructura de triángulo, mañana toca bajadas.
> El EuroStoxx también se ha quedado justo en la resistencia del lateral.
> 
> Saludos...



Pues vaya que sí, al final me lo creeré lo de los triángulos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Dic 2008)

Banca europea. Tonuel, hoy certificas poco... las subidas han sido "espectaculares"...

*UNICREDIT -7,32%
INTESA SANPAOLO -3,92%
HYPO REAL ESTATE -3,64%
HBOS +6,69%
BBVA +6,87%
POPULAR +7,66%
RBS +10,00%
UBS +10,37%
CAGRICOLE +10,39%
SANTANDER +10,66%
FORTIS +10,81%
DBANK +12,01%
BNP PARIBAS +13,43%
BARCLAYS +14,17%
SGENERALE +14,29%
ING +16,88%
KBC +24,84%
*

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (8 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Seguimos en un rango lateral, hemos tocado el techo y de nuevo nos hemos ido abajo.
> 
> El volumen en esta última bajada ha sido más alto que en la subida, aunque la subida de hoy ha dejado el rango del lateral más alto, así que esta podría ser la definitiva, porque *ahora si que empieza el rally navideño de verdad*.



Me alegro que tu análisis técnico, confirme mis sensaciones
Cuando salga, he de poner una velita en la St. Wall Street Chapel 

No veas que coñas hay aki con lo de las autos, toda la planta del edificio se está forrando x2 x3! hoy he escuchado WoWs! de todos formas y duraciones. (La gente ya está quedando para ir a celebrarlo al bar de "Mo's"  se nota que este año ha habido pocas alegrías entre los vecinos... por lo menos que les dé para pagar la Navidad y algun agujero)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Dic 2008)

Tal y como están las cosas creo que subirá al menos un día más. El de resaca por USA.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Dic 2008)

Ojo, en cuatro horas ahora mismo posiblemente se este formando una estrella de la noche. Alguien más confirma¿?

Saludotes!


----------



## El_Presi (8 Dic 2008)

han tardado 1 día en decirlo

Bloomberg.com: Worldwide

"Ya hemos conseguido suelo en mercado bajista, hay que comprar" o lo que es lo mismo: lo peor ha pasado ya


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Está bien, voy a precisar más:
> 
> Hoy nos vamos a ir abajo, TRAS la apertura.




Hoy no tengo ganas de certificar nada... 


Pero del Nelsonazo el señor Mulder no se va a librar... 






Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Dic 2008)

Mañana caemos con estrepito. Tonuel pilla el link por si me tienes que Nelsonear.

Saludotes!


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoy no tengo ganas de certificar nada...
> 
> Pero del Nelsonazo el señor Mulder no se va a librar...
> 
> ...



Pues, efectivamente, TRAS la apertura se ve claramente que se ha ido hacia abajo:

http://www.eurexchange.com/market/quotes/IDX/STX/BLC/FESX/200812_en.html

No me he equivocado en absoluto, otra cosa es lo que ha hecho tras la bajada.

edito: pongo el link en vez de la imagen que no sale.


----------



## Kujire (8 Dic 2008)

*El acuerdo podría llegar hoy....*

AL parecer hay "fumata blanca" en el congreso entre rep, dem, y la casa blanca.
La pasta probablemente saldrá del programa 136 que es ya del año pasado. Esa pasta estaba pensada para ayudar a los autos a preparar motores más eficentes(menor cilindrada,... biofueles) será de alrededor de 15B$, según informa la secre de prensa Dana Perino de la casa blanca.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Dic 2008)

Compra con el rumor vende con la noticia...

No digo más 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues, efectivamente, TRAS la apertura se ve claramente que se ha ido hacia abajo:
> 
> Eurex - Blue Chip
> 
> ...



Si, mañana es probable que llueva... o puede que haga sol... 



Ssludos


----------



## un marronazo (8 Dic 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> han tardado 1 día en decirlo
> 
> Bloomberg.com: Worldwide
> 
> "Ya hemos conseguido suelo en mercado bajista, hay que comprar" o lo que es lo mismo: lo peor ha pasado ya



increible, como quieren hacer comulgar al personal con ruedas de molino


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Dic 2008)

Pero gente,no tendríamos que estar consumiendo como posesos?

Marronazo,hoy el personal comulga con ruedas de automovil!!

A ver si el DJI va a cerrar el hueco y todo!! Que morbazo!!

Saludos.


----------



## ronald29780 (8 Dic 2008)

:

Yo querria el post #17.000...

Por lo menos andamos mejor que los eggs-pertos...


----------



## Kujire (8 Dic 2008)

*Rumores...LA VOTACIÖN*

Bueno, como os imagináis el congreso tiene que decidir si le dan o no la pasta, en este momento *las acciones las autos suben como cohetes*, se va a proceder a una votación para decidirlo. Por supuesto, la votación ya la han "apañado" de antenamo....

La votación de las autos no es probable que sea hoy, ya que todavía están preparando los papeles de los préstamos, como sabéis para GM ha de ser para ayer porque estos chic@s no llegan a las uvas. Los rumores apuntan a que será mañana por la mañana. Todo indica que va a seguir en esta tendencia.... 

F +22.79%
GM +18.63%


----------



## Vercingetorix (8 Dic 2008)

Bueno, el Ibex ya ha perforado los 9.000, que se le estaban resisitiendo bastante


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Dic 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Bueno, el Ibex ya ha perforado los 9.000, que se le estaban resisitiendo bastante



Yo no cantaría victoria aun, no ha roto ni resistencias ni soportes... se acerca el momento de romper este lateral, y hacia donde lo rompa lo hará de forma muy violenta, yo apostaría por bajadas, pero puede que sea hacia arriba y meta un arreón fuerte, de todas formas a largo sigue siendo bajista...

*Dow Jones 8934 +3,46%
Nasdaq 1571,74 +4,14%
S&P500 909,7 +3,84%
*
Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> yo apostaría por bajadas




Pues yo espero que Mulder apueste por subidas... 



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Dic 2008)

Joder, vaya subida. Pues seguirá subiendo... pero yo creo que como mucho hasta el miercoles.

Por el lado positivo, al menos el ETF, estará más barato para comprar.


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Dic 2008)

America está todos los indicadores en la parte alta alta del rango... si supera rally, si no, ya sabemos


----------



## Mulder (9 Dic 2008)

Hoy hemos abierto a la baja y yo me esperaba que fuera al alza, nos hemos vuelto a meter por dentro del rango lateral. Me parece una señal de que hay mucha debilidad, parece que esto tiene mal arreglo y no superamos los máximos claramente para quedarnos por arriba.

El gap lo tenemos ahora mismo muy arriba, si no se supera el gap o si ni siquiera se alcanza lo tendremos que pintar todo muy crudo para subir.


----------



## dillei (9 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy hemos abierto a la baja y yo me esperaba que fuera al alza, nos hemos vuelto a meter por dentro del rango lateral. Me parece una señal de que hay mucha debilidad, parece que esto tiene mal arreglo y no superamos los máximos claramente para quedarnos por arriba.
> 
> El gap lo tenemos ahora mismo muy arriba, si no se supera el gap o si ni siquiera se alcanza lo tendremos que pintar todo muy crudo para subir.



Estoy contigo, creo que el moviento seguirá siendo lateral a medio plazo (a largo continúa bajista a morir).

Ni ha perforado los 9000 ni nada


----------



## Vercingetorix (9 Dic 2008)

Hombre, yo no esperaba q permaneciera mucho por encima de 9.000 (de hecho llevo bastante tiempo diciendo q esto me parece estable), pero los ha superado por un tiempo, y yo no habria apostado ni a q tocaba los 9.000 al menos en un par de meses. Lo cual, creo, no es mala señal.

En las ultimas sesiones parece q el Ibex se resiste a alejarse mucho de la cota de 8.900


----------



## chameleon (9 Dic 2008)

saludos gente. para caerse con fuerza primero tiene que subir
tiene que llegar a 9500 xD (pesao soy) y luego en 7800 parar

como lo único que hace es marear la perdiz alrededor de los 8600, igual tenemos rally de navidad, subiendo y bajando hasta alcanzar esos 9500. y para enero el derrumbe.
parece que últimamente le falta fuerza a la bolsa, tanto para caer como para subir.

por cierto hoy acabamos en positivo claramente, felicidades a los que entraron largos el viernes


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> saludos gente. para caerse con fuerza primero tiene que subir
> tiene que llegar a 9500 xD (pesao soy) y luego en 7800 parar
> 
> como lo único que hace es marear la perdiz alrededor de los 8600, igual tenemos rally de navidad, subiendo y bajando hasta alcanzar esos 9500. y para enero el derrumbe.
> ...



Ayer +6,42%
Viernes -3,90%

No sé, no sé... 

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (9 Dic 2008)

ya no caemos ni subimos como en octubre, se está estabilizando. es más, yo creo que es posible que no bajemos a sietemiles, y si nos acercamos hay que ponerse largo porque no nos quedan muchas oportunidades como esa.


----------



## kemao2 (9 Dic 2008)

¿COmo vamos a ver una bolsa alcista con este dato de hoy?


Cotiza con pocos cambios respecto al cierre de ayer en 1.012 puntos (Carpatos)


La situación de pánico de que el sistema quiebra es absoluta entre las manos fuertes. LO unico que veo positivo ademas de las valoraciones de determinadas empresas, es el doble suelo en los 8000, pero mientras el Itrax Cover no baje, dudo mucho que la bolsa pueda subir mucho mas pues está lateral.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2008)

Que este año ya se ha acabado, señores. Que el volumen por ejemplo de ayer fue mínimo

Esperemos a Enero a la traca final.


----------



## Mulder (9 Dic 2008)

kemao2 dijo:


> ¿COmo vamos a ver una bolsa alcista con este dato de hoy?
> 
> 
> Cotiza con pocos cambios respecto al cierre de ayer en 1.012 puntos (Carpatos)
> ...



El dato de ayer era prácticamente el mismo y se subió, otra cuestión es que esa subida pueda mantenerse por algún tiempo.


----------



## kemao2 (9 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> El dato de ayer era prácticamente el mismo y se subió, otra cuestión es que esa subida pueda mantenerse por algún tiempo.





Precisamente lo que digo es que no es sostenible en el medio plazo las subidas mientras el ITrax cover no sea bajista.


LO de ayer fue fuego de artificio aprovechando el plan de Obama.


----------



## chameleon (9 Dic 2008)

kemao2 dijo:


> ¿COmo vamos a ver una bolsa alcista con este dato de hoy?
> 
> 
> Cotiza con pocos cambios respecto al cierre de ayer en 1.012 puntos (Carpatos)
> ...



he leído previsiones mucho más catastrofistas de carpatos. hace un par de semanas pregonaba poco menos que el apocalípsis. y la sección de los hedge fun es la risa. estamos en el suelo, USA va a subir y nosotros con ellos. en un momento dado no podremos seguir a los USA en la recuperación y volveremos a bajar a ochomiles.

y mientras dando saltitos entre 7800 y 9500, y los medios acojonando al personal. las subidas y bajadas se van a acabar, tenemos una oportunidad de oro, cuando se estabilicen las bolsas y suban +0,1% al día nos vamos a aburrir...


----------



## Mulder (9 Dic 2008)

Pues parece que la debilidad ha sido despiste de los leoncios porque volvemos a subir fuerte. Tenemos un rally de navidad en toda regla, con la debilidad de una tendencia bajista a largo y con poco volumen, pero rally al fin y al cabo.


----------



## Vercingetorix (9 Dic 2008)

Pues yo no creia q fuera a haber un rally alcista de fin de año. Aun soy bastante esceptico con eso.

Claro q tampoco creia q el Ibex pasara de 9.000 a estas alturas...


----------



## donpepito (9 Dic 2008)

Yo he desecho posiciones en REPSOL y BBVA


----------



## chameleon (9 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo he desecho posiciones en REPSOL y BBVA



ahora me explico el bajón :

yo aguanto un ratillo más, hasta que abran los yankies


----------



## donpepito (9 Dic 2008)

Esto va para abajo............


----------



## SNB4President (9 Dic 2008)

Futuros DJI bajando entorno unos 100-80 puntos.


----------



## SNB4President (9 Dic 2008)

Pues así han abierto, un día aburrido, aburrido... echo de menos a Tonuel.


----------



## chameleon (9 Dic 2008)

es interesante, europa casi plana, y USA perdiendo más de un 1%
el ibex que siempre sigue al dow va por su cuenta :?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Dic 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Pues así han abierto, un día aburrido, aburrido... echo de menos a Tonuel.



Sigue respetando los 9100 del triángulo  Creo que Tonuel llegará para Navidad... :

Cuidado los que sigáis dentro...

Saludos...

Edito de Cárpatos:
*"...Tras la euforia de ayer, me esperaba encontrar hoy un optimista panorama entre los hedge, pero vaya por delante que en este mundo hay de todos menos euforia. La desconfianza es mayor, mucho mayor, cuanto más suben las cotizaciones apoyándose en promesas de políticos de obras faraónicas, y planes de rescate y más planes, hasta que haya que sacar un plan de rescate para rescatar a los planes de rescate. Los hedge repiten sin cesar esa frase, o parecida, de que los que viajan en el Titanic, no pueden asegurar y cubrir los seguros por si hunde el Titanic.

Nadie, pero nadie, y en los boletines al uso menos, habla de comprar en serio para algún tiempo.

Eso sí a corto, se habla de comprar, pero me he llevado la sorpresa que no consideran demasiado entrar si se confirma el H-C-H invertido. El comentario general es que prefieren esperar una caída para entrar largos, buscando entonces sí la ruptura buena del H-C-H y buscar un alza hasta la zona de 950.

Otros si que parecen partidarios de comprar por encima de 920 , pero con objetivo muy ceñido en la zona de 940 a 950 más o menos, y ahí salir corriendo.

Siempre se habla de objetivo a muy corto y se habla con mucha desconfianza de esta subida.

Sobre todo lo que más extraña es la falta total de volumen, y el hecho de que no son ni los hedge ni los institucionales habituales que compraban en el suelo de finales de 2002, sino manos pequeñas, muchos especuladores a muy corto (son la partida mayoritaria) y manos raras, que algunos llaman mano de Dios sin rubor.

El miedo que se tiene es cuanto van a durar esos especuladores a corto largos...seguramente abandonarán el barco a las primeras de cambio.

Uno de los boletines más seguidos entre ellos apuesta por techo de la subida entre 940 y 950, y vuelta final. Otro también de los más populares, habla de que primero que baje para comprar desde más abajo que no se fía.

Sacando un poco la media podríamos decir lo siguiente:

1- Primera resistencia muy fuerte entre 914 a 920. Muy fuerte. Mientras no sea pasada cuidado por muy fuerte que parezca.
2- A continuación resistencia más fuerte aún y muy muy difícil de pasar a la primera entre 940 y 960, es difícil precisar con exactitud.
3- Primer soporte realmente peligroso en 885, por debajo cuidado que pueden abandonar el barco alcista muchos.
4- A partir de 870 zona en la que muchos van a entrar largos a probar suerte.
5- Por debajo de la zona 835, todo el mundo pasaría bajista.
6- Por debajo de 800, que ahora queda muy lejos a los botes salvavidas.*"


----------



## chameleon (9 Dic 2008)

me da mucho repelús que el dow esté ahí clavado en el -1%.
como no empiece a hacer amagos hacia el verde al final de sesión habrá estampida

el ibex tiene que subir más, llegar al +1% por lo menos

pero vamos hoy no me quedo dentro, tiene mala pinta


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Dic 2008)

CárpatosII:

*"...En uno de los boletines principales, recuerdan que en el suelo de principios de 2003, había una gran potencia compradora, como se veía en la línea avance volumen. descenso volumen, que pasó por primera vez en 2 años por encima de su media de 200 sesiones. Ahora está línea está cerca de -1000 lejos de su media de 200, lo cual nos deja bien claro que se está subiendo con 4 duros y por parte de manos muy inestables. Son cifras que están haciendo desconfiar mucho a los hedge y que circulan hoy de mano en mano."*

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (9 Dic 2008)

*Morrrrringggg morrringgg*

Estos dias me levanto muuuuuy estimulada.... lo digo por el paquete(de grandes medidas) de Obama....


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Dic 2008)

Pues yo el Ibex lo veo en la cuerda floja .Para los no iniciados en A.T.
Si rompe el triángulo hacia abajo,la proyección de caída (minima) es el equivalente a la altura que he marcado en rojo.
Ojo que serían al menos 2000 puntos y estas roturas suelen ser "fogosas".
Perdón por lo cutre del gráfico.


----------



## chameleon (9 Dic 2008)

no va a bajar más de esos 7800 puntos ...

por cierto el dow en positivo, a ver lo que da de sí en 30 min 

edit: parece mentira pero son los alemanes los que están tirando del carro...

ala fuera, deberes hechos


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> no va a bajar más de esos 7800 puntos ...
> 
> por cierto el dow en positivo, a ver lo que da de sí en 30 min
> 
> edit: parece mentira pero son los alemanes los que están tirando del carro...



apostamos? te apuesto 2 bancos y una caja a que si!


----------



## Kujire (9 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> edit: parece mentira pero son los alemanes los que están tirando del carro...
> 
> ala fuera, deberes hechos



ha habido buenas noticias esta mañana, y en este ambiente "buenas son pipas"


----------



## Mulder (9 Dic 2008)

Creo que para hoy podemos subir un poco más pero no mucho. El volumen que tenemos estos días es relativamente bajo pero sostenido, es decir, tanto en los momentos de bajo como de alto volumen hay un fondo que se mantiene constantemente más alto de lo normal, pero en el total no se ve que suba demasiado.

Mañana abriremos al alza, pero tras la apertura nos vamos a caer, porque hoy ha aparecido una señal de cambio de tendencia. La bajada de mañana debería devolvernos a los mínimos de ayer.

Creo que el resto de la semana será más o menos alcista y podríamos alcanzar el 2622 (ahora estamos en 2508) , pero esto aun está pendiente de confirmación.


----------



## chameleon (9 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> ha habido buenas noticias esta mañana, y en este ambiente "buenas son pipas"



es verdad 

me da que cuando cierren los alemanes, vamos a necesitar a tonuel para los USA

saludos

edit:


> Mañana abriremos al alza, pero tras la apertura nos vamos a caer, porque hoy ha aparecido una señal de cambio de tendencia. La bajada de mañana debería devolvernos a los mínimos de ayer.
> 
> Creo que el resto de la semana será más o menos alcista y podríamos alcanzar el 2622 (ahora estamos en 2508) , pero esto aun está pendiente de confirmación.



jo mulder, espera a ver que hacen los americanos ¿no? se van a dejar un 2%, y entonces no creo que mañana abramos alcistas. tardaremos un par de días en recuperarnos y quizás el jueves o viernes subamos un poquillo.


----------



## Mulder (9 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> jo mulder, espera a ver que hacen los americanos ¿no? se van a dejar un 2%, y entonces no creo que mañana abramos alcistas. tardaremos un par de días en recuperarnos y quizás el jueves o viernes subamos un poquillo.



No hace falta ver que hacen los americanos, estamos llegando a cierto límite en las subidas (porque no se puede subir tanto tan de seguido) y por eso creo que vamos a caernos mañana, aunque puede que empecemos dentro de un rato.

La apertura suele (ojo digo suele, que esto no se cumple al 100%) ser alcista cuando se baja y bajista cuando se sube, casi siempre al revés.


----------



## chameleon (9 Dic 2008)

bueno, pero aunque hoy hemos acabado verdes (se veía claro desde las 10), mañana creo que abriremos con un gap del -1% por lo menos. 
ahora está toca recogida, el ibex se ha caído 50 puntos en 15 min, y el dow baja -0,6%.

se relaja...


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Dic 2008)

inversis aconseja comprar ACS, al loro!! 17.47 intereconomia radio


----------



## Kujire (9 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> *inversis* aconseja comprar ACS, al loro!! 17.47 intereconomia radio



No será Juan Lui??????


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Dic 2008)

*Cárpatos...*

No se si es post para el hilo del IBEX o para abrir un hilo llamado: Cuidado con el mundo.... (de MNSV)

"...La deuda soberana de los diferentes estados ya no es lo que era. Acabo de leer unos datos que me han puesto los pelos de punta. Miren la cotización de los credit default swaps de la deuda de estos países a primero de año y la actual, y verán lo que piensan los grandes operadores de los planes de rescate...no se puede asegurar el hundimiento del Titanic, si uno viaja en el Titanic...

-*Argentina pasa de 400 a 4000, riesgo de quiebra máximo*, se piden 4.000.000 al año para asegurar una cartera de 10 millones.
-Pasa de 65 a 1103. Se descuenta quiebra, bueno ya la hay.
-*Rusia, pasa de 87 a 773, altísima, ahora mismo comprar bonos rusos es tan seguro como comprar bonos de la churrería portátil del paseo de enfrente de mi casa.
*-*Grecia pasa de 22 a 250. Inquietante.
-Italia pasa de 20 a 180.
-España pasa de 18 a 115.
-Reino Unido pasa de 9 a 113.
-EEUU pasa de 8 a 60...*
Y ahora los seguros, los únicos que quedan:*
-Francia pasa de 9 a 58.
-Japón pasa de 8 a 50.
-Alemania pasa de 7 a 42.*"

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Dic 2008)

Mayday!! DJI ha roto mínimos. 8766 -1.87%

Puede ser un gran dia para La Mano de Dios.


----------



## ronald29780 (9 Dic 2008)

Que *Tonuel* vaya preparando los certificados.

BoA baja ya un 4,5%, JPM baja un 5,5%.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Pues yo el Ibex lo veo en la cuerda floja .Para los no iniciados en A.T.
> Si rompe el triángulo hacia abajo,la proyección de caída (minima) es el equivalente a la altura que he marcado en rojo.
> Ojo que serían al menos 2000 puntos y estas roturas suelen ser "fogosas".
> Perdón por lo cutre del gráfico.



La proyección son 2520 puntos, esa es la figura de la que hablaba hace unos días, pero no sabía como subirla :
Estamos hablando (como rompa por abajo y tiene muchas posibilidades dada la tendencia mayor y que los triángulos no anticipan cambio de tendencia, si no continuidad) de irnos a buscar los mínimos del 2002-03, supongo que por ahí pararíamos, a partir de ahí...

Saludos... y vuelvo a recomendar a los que estéis dentro que os protejáis con stops, estas navidades se esperan moviditas...


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Dic 2008)

DJI se desploma -2.54% y vertical

Me parece que el rallye navideño....


----------



## ronald29780 (9 Dic 2008)

Pos, ya vamos por el 891...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> DJI se desploma -2.54% y vertical
> 
> Me parece que el rallye navideño....



Baja mucho, pero aquí hasta la última media hora... 

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (9 Dic 2008)

*Noticias de las Autos...*

Por lo que parece hoy no se va a producir la votación en el congreso, después de que Bernanke comunicara por escrito en una carta dirigida a la com. del senado que la FED no les va a dar un duro, la única posibilidad que les queda a las autos es que el dinero venga del congreso. *Las negociaciones son tensas*, los demócratas lo tienen claro y al parecer la Casa Blanca también, los Republicanos están estirando lo más que pueden la situación para aprovechar las concesiones que tendrán que hacer los demócratas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Dic 2008)

Pero donde estan los ibex-eros????
Que esto se va por el barranquillo!!!!! Aquí hasta la última 1/2 hora no entra ni Dios , suerte que Kujire nos mantiene atentos con las autos... Por cierto, cúbrete esas GM que me haces sufrir un montón 

Refrescamos:
Hemos tocado el 885 en el S&P y ahora nos movemos sobre los 888...

Saludos...


----------



## ronald29780 (9 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero donde estan los ibex-eros????
> Que esto se va por el barranquillo!!!!! Aquí hasta la última 1/2 hora no entra ni Dios , suerte que Kujire nos mantiene atentos con las autos... Por cierto, cúbrete esas GM que me haces sufrir un montón
> 
> Refrescamos:
> ...



Se habrá puesto tó el mundo largo...


----------



## chameleon (9 Dic 2008)

David Navarro, gestor de renta variable de Inversis banco
Expansion.com
14/11/2007



> Si es cierto que el índice se encuentra en máximos, pero no ocurre lo mismo con los valores que lo componen, deberíamos aprovechar algunos de aquellos que han sido más castigados. Por ejemplo, en el sector de la construcción como ACS o FCC, aprovecharíamos también para entrar en Sogecable tras el fuerte castigo debido a la guerra del futbol. 14/11/2007





> Con respecto a recoger beneficios, quizas apuraríaramos algo más para ello ya que esperamos que la bolsa termine por encima de estos niveles a final de año. 14/11/2007 (15731 a 9/Nov/2007 y acabó a 15182 el 28/Dic/2008)





> Sin duda apostaría por FCC, no se de que plazo hablamos para la cota de los 70 euros, pero si hablamos de doce meses, pensamos que es un objetivo alcanzable. 14/11/2007 (FCC pasó de 56eur en Nov/2007 a 27,5 hoy, pero lo veremos a más de 70 este año  )





> *No creemos que el Ibex caiga con fuerza en el corto plazo.* 14/11/2007 (dos meses después se desplomaba hasta los 12100  )


----------



## un marronazo (9 Dic 2008)

Ha salido ya la mano? O directamente se van p'abajo?


----------



## Kujire (9 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto, cúbrete esas GM que me haces sufrir un montón



ha sido Bernanke
*ha sido Bernanke*
ha sido Bernanke
ha sido Bernanke
ha sido Bernanke
ha sido Bernanke
...

A ver si se está calladito....


----------



## ronald29780 (9 Dic 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> Ha salido ya la mano? O directamente se van p'abajo?





Ya ha subido. Un poco. Aunque es temprano.

A ver si es un gatillazo....


----------



## chameleon (9 Dic 2008)

yahoo noticias - 9 de diciembre de 2008, 18h46 
YPF denuncia que las protestas amenazan la provisión de combustibles en Argentina 



> La petrolera YPF, subsidiaria de la hispano-argentina, advirtió hoy que el bloqueo de una de sus refinerías por una protesta de trabajadores de la construcción "podría generar desabastecimiento" de combustibles en Argentina. Por medio de un comunicado, la compañía negó que haya despedido a trabajadores, como asegura el sindicato de la construcción, que organizó hoy un nuevo bloqueo de la refinería de la ciudad de La Plata, a 60 kilómetros de la capital argentina.



la excusa perfecta para bajar el valor


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Dic 2008)

Acabo de ver las declaraciones de ZP en el informativo de T5 diciendo que los subsidios de desempleo están garantizados.

Ostia que miedo!! Pero a que coño venía eso!!


----------



## ronald29780 (9 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Acabo de ver las declaraciones de ZP en el informativo de T5 diciendo que los subsidios de desempleo están garantizados.
> 
> Ostia que miedo!! Pero a que coño venía eso!!



:

Agarradoslaskalandrakas


----------



## Kujire (9 Dic 2008)

*pues creo que....*



Wbuffete dijo:


> Acabo de ver las declaraciones de ZP en el informativo de T5 diciendo que los subsidios de desempleo están garantizados.
> 
> Ostia que miedo!! Pero a que coño venía eso!!



Pues que hace 2 meses que no cobran el paro los nuevos desempleados, y los están trasladando a Enero (cuando los nuevos presupuestos), dado que lo que estaba presupuesto se agotó. No me consta que el Gob haya pedido un crédito extraordinario para pagar estos meses Oct- Nov- Dic.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Acabo de ver las declaraciones de ZP en el informativo de T5 diciendo que los subsidios de desempleo están garantizados.
> 
> Ostia que miedo!! Pero a que coño venía eso!!



Madre del amor hermoso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! y hace una semana Ramón Calderón garantizó que Schuster acababa la temporada en el Madrid... no te digo más... :

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Dic 2008)

Bah,que no cunda el panico!!

Zapatero garantiza las prestaciones por desempleo y abre la puerta a mejorarlas. europapress.es

DJI triangulando,es el momento de la verdad.

Perdón,está haciendo una cuña y se acaba de descolgar un poco.Glup!!


----------



## tramperoloco (9 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> David Navarro, gestor de renta variable de Inversis banco
> Expansion.com
> 14/11/2007



El tio es un Crack, solo que hay que hacer lo contrario .


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Dic 2008)

Comienza la última 1/2 hora, con un -2,5%, si la mano de Dios tiene que aparecer que se de prisa, se le acaban los minutos...

Saludos...


----------



## Misterio (9 Dic 2008)

885 a vigilar ese nivel.


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Dic 2008)

¡¡DJI ligera perforación de mínimos again!! 8656 -3,10%

Esa mano ya!!


----------



## Kujire (9 Dic 2008)

*Casi ya lo tienen "apañao"*

*Nancy está hablando!!!*

Al loro! Nancy Pelosy ha dicho que lo de las autos es un tema de seguridad nacional, y que han informado a Paul Volcker, consejero económico de la Oficina del Presidente Electo. Siguen debatiendo para conseguir pasar la legislación más adecuada para garantizar el pago de los préstamos. (para l@s que no la conozcan Nancy es la portavoz de la Cámara de Representantes de los EE.UU y sí, le gusta conducir)


----------



## un marronazo (9 Dic 2008)

ya esta la mano


----------



## un marronazo (9 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> *Nancy está hablando!!!*
> 
> Al loro! Nancy Pelosy ha dicho que lo de las autos es un tema de seguridad nacional, y que han informado a Paul Volcker, consejero económico de la Oficina del Presidente Electo. Siguen debatiendo para conseguir pasar la legislación más adecuada para garantizar el pago de los préstamos. (para l@s que no la conozcan Nancy es la portavoz de la Cámara de Representantes de los EE.UU y sí, le gusta conducir)



la mano en un minuto se ha comprao 45 puntos  a pesar de esto tonuellllll certifica


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Dic 2008)

No se han perforado soportes... esto no quiere decir absolutamente nada...
*
Dow	8,691.09	-243.09	-2.72%
Nasdaq	1,547.34	-24.40	-1.55%
S&P 500	888.65	-21.05	-2.31%*

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Dic 2008)

Tonuel, Tonuel, le llaman en recepción por favor...

*MORGAN STANLEY -8,16%
JPMORGAN -6,93%
GENERAL ELECTRIC -5,83%
GOLDMAN SACHS -5,68%
WALT DISNEY -5,58%
BANK OF AMERICA -4,99%
BOEING -4,74%
AMERICAN EXPRESS -4,71%
GENERAL MOTORS -4,67%
*
Saludos...


----------



## Con Dos Gonadas (9 Dic 2008)

tramperoloco dijo:


> El tio es un Crack, solo que hay que hacer lo contrario .



Tiene pinta de trabajar ahora en Moodys


----------



## Kujire (10 Dic 2008)

*para los angelitox que ya están durmiendo....*

Bueno, os cuento los últimos rumores que pululan por aki antes de abandonar la oficina. *La caída del DOW hoy creo que es poco significativa* y más porque ha habido poco volúmen, por supuesto menos que ayer, lo que ha derivado a pérdidas es que le 63% de las órdenes han sido de venta. *Lo que hoy se ha sentido es la incertidumbre y las notiicias negativas de muchos analistos que no se atreven a poner pasta, a riesgo de que salgan trasquilados*. Además todo el mundo sabe que lo peor va a llegar el año que viene, pero que en mi opinión la bolsa ya lo ha descontado y parece que quieren ir muy rápido y ponernos en Enero desde ya... cuando la realidad es que hay que andar día a día y *habrá que aprovechar hasta el último momento*... o como se dice por ahí "hasta el rabo todo es toro". Os hablo con la sinceridad de estar dentro y de asumir el riesgo que conlleva hacer estas reflexiones y confundirlas con deseos.

con respecto a las autos un representante de GM ha dicho.

"Necesitamos 4B$ ahora y 4B$ más en Enero. El total creemos que será de 12B$..."

Se supone que le van a dar 15B$... lo más probable es que a *Ford no le den nada ahora*, lo dejarán todo para Obama, el problema es que GM está tan mal que si se retrasan un poco.... no podrá pagar los aginaldos, y a Chrysler pues como que la harán llegar Marzo para fusionarse casi con seguridad. *A los republicanos no les gustan los costes "heredados*" de los UAW, y quieren más concesiones de todos, además de cómo exactamente se emplearán estos fondos. Se habla de que la decisión se podría retrasar hasta el fin de semana...

Está claro que esos fondos serán controlados por una comisión. Se rumorea que el ZAR que lidere la comisión de control de cómo se reparte la pasta va a ser (oh sorpresa!) Paul Volcker, a todos les gusta porque es un tacaño, solo recordar que él estubo en la FED antes de Greenspan desde Agosto 1979 al Agosto 1987, se ganó la fama de tacaño porque *fué capaz de controlar la inflación mediante una política agresiva de reducción de la masa monetaria*, altos tipos de interés, y *soportó manifas por doquier y una tractorada* , es un tipo duro y alto(2m)

Otro caballero del que se habla para la posición de ZAR es Josef E. Miller(?ya os confirmaré exactamente el nombre, lo pillé al vuelo...) su principal activo es que conoce el sector de la automoción.

Creo que todo el mundo está esperando la decisión, lo que WS no necesita es más incertidumbre, está claro que* Bernanke* no tiene mano izquierda y un *don de la oportunidad negativa* sólo corregida cuando se baja los pantalones en la ventanilla del descuento para sus amigos. Ël solito ha evaporado *el efecto Obama* de ayer, y lanza al mercado un mensaje, "_no les doy pasta del TARP a las autos porque quién sabe los pufos que habrá que tapar_". Sería posible que les dieran pasta a las autos desde el TARP o la FED, porque se lo darían a las empresas financieras de las autos, (las 3 tienen un brazo financiero importante), pero está claro que el mundo financiero de WS lo ha vetado, como quedó claro en la comisión del congreso, dado que el congresista Shelby lo dejó claro. Algo huele muy mal en todo esto.

Os iba a dar otro rumor,... pero es sólo para los que queráis arriesgar, avisadme si os interesa


----------



## Hagen (10 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Bueno, os cuento los últimos rumores que pululan por aki antes de abandonar la oficina. *La caída del DOW hoy creo que es poco significativa* y más porque ha habido poco volúmen, por supuesto menos que ayer, lo que ha derivado a pérdidas es que le 63% de las órdenes han sido de venta. *Lo que hoy se ha sentido es la incertidumbre y las notiicias negativas de muchos analistos que no se atreven a poner pasta, a riesgo de que salgan trasquilados*. Además todo el mundo sabe que lo peor va a llegar el año que viene, pero que en mi opinión la bolsa ya lo ha descontado y parece que quieren ir muy rápido y ponernos en Enero desde ya... cuando la realidad es que hay que andar día a día y *habrá que aprovechar hasta el último momento*... o como se dice por ahí "hasta el rabo todo es toro". Os hablo con la sinceridad de estar dentro y de asumir el riesgo que conlleva hacer estas reflexiones y confundirlas con deseos.
> 
> con respecto a las autos un representante de GM ha dicho.
> 
> ...



Kujire,

Gracias ante todo por ponernos al dia de los green'go 

A parte de esto, los 15B$ me parece pan para hoy y hambre para mañana, sobre todo comparado con los 150B$ de AIG, así que creo que viendo la situación economica, los impagos en las rehipotecas en USA ...... no hemos visto lo peor y debemos irnos para abajo.

El dinero de las automovilisticas no creo que les dure mas de tres meses, y luego volveran con los rumores de quiebra y despidos. Los analistas descontaban 50B$ para reflotar la industria.

Todos estas metidos, pero creo que estamos en un momento de inflexión estamos en las resistencias, si las superamos, subiremos... aunque creo mas que por maquillar los numeros del año, y para que mas gente se meta mas en bolsa.....

Como dice un amigo mio de Nissan "hasta el rabo, todo es rabo"......


----------



## Sargento Highway (10 Dic 2008)

*de cárpatos...*

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="684"><tbody><tr><td>
</td> <td colspan="3" class="textohora" align="left"> 8:31:01 h.</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#b0aeb4" width="10"> </td> <td bgcolor="#e6e6e1" width="8"> </td> <td class="textotitulocomentario" align="left" bgcolor="#e6e6e1" width="573">Rentabilidad deuda de EEUU al 0%. Poco compatible con algo más que un rebote en bolsa. </td> <td class="textotitulocomentario" align="right" bgcolor="#e6e6e1" width="63">*[Imprimir]*</td> <td align="right" width="30">




</td> </tr> <tr> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td colspan="3" class="textocomentariosgran" style="padding-right: 20px;" align="left">





En pleno rebote bursátil ¿cómo puede ser que se subasten ayer 30.000 millones de dólares a 3 meses y el tipo de interés de colocación sea el 0%? Sí, eso pasó ayer. Por primera vez en la historia una subasta de t-bills al 0%, es decir la gente prefiere no cobrar nada con tal de tener el dinero en deuda del estado...Creo que esto no es precisamente una lectura de que las bolsas han tocado suelo, ni mucho menos.
</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5" height="4">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5" background="http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/images/secciones/fondo_puntos.gif" height="7">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5" height="15">
</td>  </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> 
</td> </tr> </tbody></table>: aquí no hay suelo! ja!<br>
<object width="425" height="344">

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JUnw1gJHYCk&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## Mulder (10 Dic 2008)

A los buenos días!

Hoy hemos tenido gap al alza como ya les dije ayer, parece que vamos a pasarnos la primera hora y media haciendo el idiota haciendo como que tratamos de subir y no lo conseguimos porque tenemos una resistencia fuerte y blablabla.

Alrededor de las 10:30-11 empezaremos a bajar para volver a la zona de mínimos de ayer o de anteayer (que quedan muy cerca entre ellas), a partir de ahí volveremos a subir. Es posible que el día de hoy lo dediquemos por entero a la bajada, al menos hasta el cierre europeo.

Vamos a ver si se confirman mis análisis y mis sospechas.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

Hola a todos.

Yo me he puesto nervioso porque me ha pillado esta subida a pie cambiado, asi que he cancelado los cortos. A ver que pasa.


----------



## Hagen (10 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Yo me he puesto nervioso porque me ha pillado esta subida a pie cambiado, asi que he cancelado los cortos. A ver que pasa.



Gracias por lo de los ETFs, hay que esperar un poco a ver la primera caída fuerte, sera el momento es que la gente se acojone y empieze a soltar pasta

Todavia estamos con el shock de las ayudas estatales.... 

Para mi el viernes sera el gran día....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

A mi el estocastico carpatos 14,6,3, en 4 horas me da sobre compra, por lo que tendria que bajar, al menos en stoxx50, y dji.

Pero si se ponen a subir como locos por que es navidad, no hay nada que hacer.

Crees que podemos bajar durante esta semana¿?


----------



## Hagen (10 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> A mi el estocastico carpatos 14,6,3, en 4 horas me da sobre compra, por lo que tendria que bajar, al menos en stoxx50, y dji.
> 
> Pero si se ponen a subir como locos por que es navidad, no hay nada que hacer.
> 
> Crees que podemos bajar durante esta semana¿?



Estamos en un lateral entre el 8600 y el 9100. Pero ten claro que no creo que hasta enero nos demos la gran torta..... que hay que maquillar numeros..


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

Joder, está la cosa peligrosa.

Ahora mismo el stoxx50 esta -0.01. Y los futuros del dow verdes verdes. Pero bajando.

¿ Opiniones ?

Lo invierto en tochos, cubatas para foreros¿?


----------



## SNB4President (10 Dic 2008)

Trae, trae cubatas...


----------



## chameleon (10 Dic 2008)

no cerreis cortos joer, asi no hay manera de que baje


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

*INMERSION!*







El aparato está emergiendo, pero la foto es cojonuda 


No sale la foto, aqui pongo el link.

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_Bv3-F6VT-hs/R3uAbbuH2KI/AAAAAAAAAZg/pycQuOgElW4/embt+blow.jpg

http://images.google.es/imgres?imgu...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:es-ES:official&sa=N


----------



## Mulder (10 Dic 2008)

Al final el mercado hace lo que quiere como quiere, hemos bajado hasta quedarnos haciendo un lateral entre el gap y una resistencia que tenemos por encima, supongo que la bajada la dejan para los alrededores de las 14:00 que es cuando se produce algún movimiento de cierta importancia o para el arranque de los gringos.

De momento mi objetivo para hoy es el 2405 del Stoxx y tampoco estamos muy lejos, a partir de ahí podríamos bajar algo más o rebotar, pero estoy bastante seguro de que el objetivo se logrará en algún momento del día y, seguramente, antes del cierre europeo.


----------



## Hagen (10 Dic 2008)

ojito el Dax se da la vuelta....... nos vamos para abajo.... aunque el ibex este recuperando desde minimos de hoy


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Al final el mercado hace lo que quiere como quiere, hemos bajado hasta quedarnos haciendo un lateral entre el gap y una resistencia que tenemos por encima, supongo que la bajada la dejan para los alrededores de las 14:00 que es cuando se produce algún movimiento de cierta importancia o para el arranque de los gringos.
> 
> De momento mi objetivo para hoy es el 2405 del Stoxx y tampoco estamos muy lejos, a partir de ahí podríamos bajar algo más o rebotar, pero estoy bastante seguro de que el objetivo se logrará en algún momento del día y, seguramente, antes del cierre europeo.



Mulder macho, a que llamas objetivo¿?, que acojonado me dejas.

Pa abajo, o pa arriba¿?

PD: Posible estrella en 4 horas en el stoxx. Estrella o peonza. Y el estocastico dando sobreventa.

Volviendo a abrir cortos.

La que me estoy dejando en picos palas...:
.


----------



## Vercingetorix (10 Dic 2008)

Pues yo lo q veo es cierta reticencia del Ibex a caer por debajo de 9.000


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Dic 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Pues yo lo q veo es cierta reticencia del Ibex a caer por debajo de 9.000



Mira esta gráfica, el tapón lo tiene en el 9100, hasta que eso no se supere, yo no abriría largos ni borracho... 
Mixtables aguanta los cortos hombre!!!! 

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=^IBEX&t=5d&l=on&z=l&q=l&c=

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mira esta gráfica, el tapón lo tiene en el 9100, hasta que eso no se supere, yo no abriría largos ni borracho...
> Mixtables aguanta los cortos hombre!!!!
> 
> Cotización para ^IBEX - Yahoo! Finanzas
> ...



Ahi voy aguantando!!!

El ETF ya me ha subido desde que lo compré, está algo por debajo de 75.

Si os animais, para mi sigue estando barato. El martes pasado lo vendi por 85. Y el lunes estaba a 90.

Saludotes!


----------



## Hagen (10 Dic 2008)

reuters informa que Acciona y Enel han llegado a un acuerdo para la compra de endesa.

........ ojo a Acciona....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

Acciona sbe ahora 1.69%. Lo que también sube, y eso ya me preocupa más, son los futuros USA. 100 puntos ahora mismo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

Este valor me lo pido hasta que escampe el temporal.

PER 1.38.

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=PAH3.DE


----------



## Vercingetorix (10 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mira esta gráfica, el tapón lo tiene en el 9100, hasta que eso no se supere, yo no abriría largos ni borracho...
> Mixtables aguanta los cortos hombre!!!!
> 
> Cotización para ^IBEX - Yahoo! Finanzas
> ...



Huuumm... puede ser, sí

Ahora parece q vuelve a intentar atacar esos 9.100, a ver...


----------



## Hagen (10 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Acciona sbe ahora 1.69%. Lo que también sube, y eso ya me preocupa más, son los futuros USA. 100 puntos ahora mismo.



ahora esta casi en el 5%


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> ahora esta casi en el 5%



Sospecho que has comprado, felicidades!.

Además ha roto la bollinger superior en 30 minutos.


----------



## Hagen (10 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Sospecho que has comprado, felicidades!.
> 
> Además ha roto la bollinger superior en 30 minutos.



Hoy subimos hasta el 10-8%

a probar el stop trailling de Mulder!!!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Dic 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Huuumm... puede ser, sí
> 
> Ahora parece q vuelve a intentar atacar esos 9.100, a ver...



LLeva 4 intentos serios fallados en la última semana, este tampoco ha podido, mucho cuidado, por que toda la fuerza que está acumulando en intentar pasar y no poder, puede que se emplee en tirar en sentido contrario, lo sigo diciendo, protegeros con stops, si baja muy vertical no hay tu tia, pero si os podéis evitar los infiernos pues mejor que mejor...

Sigo insistiendo en la última semana del año si no supera los 9100 antes, nadie se la espera, todo el mundo está diciendo enero y pillaría a la gente a contrapie...

Saludos...

PD: parece que vamos a volver a intentarlo, estamos ahora en 9085


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

9101.40

Ya han coronado la cima


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> 9101.40
> 
> Ya han coronado la cima



Hay que romperlo con un buen filtro, en caso de traspasar el 9130-35, cerraría cortos , el máximo de esta semana y de hoy mismo ha sido 9131...

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hay que romperlo con un buen filtro, en caso de traspasar el 9130-35, cerraría cortos , el máximo de esta semana y de hoy mismo ha sido 9131...
> 
> Saludos...



Yo estoy corto en eurostoxx, pero aun todos los indices van ligados. En todo caso, el estocastico a 4 horas ya da sobre compra, pero los jodidos yankis tiran pa arriba que da miedo.

Asi que... a bailar. Tiramos los dados y a ver que sale.


----------



## javso (10 Dic 2008)

A ver esa Acciona que tal lo hace. yo tb he apostado por ella... El Ibex parece que definitivamente se ha dado la vuelta al alza


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

javso dijo:


> A ver esa Acciona que tal lo hace. yo tb he apostado por ella... El Ibex parece que definitivamente se ha dado la vuelta al alza



Suerte. Eso parece porque además los futuros ahora están en 155 verdes verdes.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

Creo que se está formando una estrella de la noche en el stoxx 50. Diario.


----------



## Hagen (10 Dic 2008)

pues no me fio ni un pelo de los futuros americanos.....


----------



## chameleon (10 Dic 2008)

yo estoy al margen, no me fío un pelo.
es muy raro parece la calma antes de la tormenta, la verdad no sé qué pensar.


----------



## chameleon (10 Dic 2008)

acabo de venir de comer y seguimos igual...

que aburrimiento de día


----------



## Pabajista (10 Dic 2008)

ES un dia aburrido y de no fiarse de nada...


----------



## SNB4President (10 Dic 2008)

Voy al Don Colchón de la esquina a por una almohada, ¿os pido algo?


----------



## Bayne (10 Dic 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Voy al Don Colchón de la esquina a por una almohada, ¿os pido algo?



Que vuelva Kujire...jejejje


----------



## SNB4President (10 Dic 2008)

Bayne dijo:


> Que vuelva Kujire...jejejje



Bueno, este es un sueño que aquí muchos compartimos...


----------



## Hagen (10 Dic 2008)

Esperaros a las 16:30 con los datos de inventario de crudo. Pueden ser el detonante....

Yo me las piro que tengo reunión, cuidarme el mercado...... y si es posible a la baja!!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Dic 2008)

venga voy a por el owned, apuntad jueves negro, igual fallo por un dia


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> venga voy a por el owned, apuntad jueves negro, igual fallo por un dia



Información privilegiada, chivatazo...  a qué viene hoy un jueves negro???? :

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

Hola a todos de nuevo.

Parece que el DJI remonta ahora mismo a 1.04%. Por encima del 1.50% cancelamos largos.

Emhorabuena a los de Acciona, aunque estar al loro que el estocastico se acerca peligrosamente a sobrecompra.

Saludos!


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2008)

Venga una ayudita para su lugar preferido .... down down.... que hay que especular con REPSOL.


----------



## chameleon (10 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Venga una ayudita para su lugar preferido .... down down.... que hay que especular con REPSOL.



buenas donpepito
se dice que BSN está tirando la acción abajo, poniendo tapones y vendiendo para mantenerla.
BBV ayer por lo visto también se dedicó a vender, pero sólo en los picos.

lleva bastantes horas ya entorno a 15,20

yo creo que están abriendo cortos, si hoy no empiezan a cerrarlos escalonadamente lo harán mañana. corto me pondría hoy cuando pase un poquito de 15,20 . largo ya sabemos, cuando roce los 14.00 

saludos

PD: ahora mismo REPSOL 15,15 , quiere subir pero no le dejan
por cierto no me gustaría estar fuera cuando la open


----------



## Mulder (10 Dic 2008)

Pues nada, que hoy no pasamos el gap hacia abajo, hay un soporte bestial en esa zona y ya llevan varios intentos hoy (por intenciones no será). Parece que hay una guerra montada entre leoncios bajistas y alcistas.

De todas formas hemos hecho máximos alrededor de las 13:20 y desde entonces, aunque no pasemos el gap, tampoco levantamos cabeza. Igual quieren bajar mañana.


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Información privilegiada, chivatazo...  a qué viene hoy un jueves negro???? :
> 
> Saludos...



el viernes hablo


----------



## Pabajista (10 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> el viernes hablo



Te lo recordaremos... porque a mi me has dejado muy despistado....


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Dic 2008)

Pabajista dijo:


> Te lo recordaremos... porque a mi me has dejado muy despistado....



o el sabado, depende ;-)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

Ahora sube el dji y baja el stoxx.


1.72%


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2008)

Quien sabe, lo mismo vemos un VW repsolero pronto...... hay que estar dentro de nuevo.

14,10€ es una buena señal de entrada.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

Oye ya que esto está aburrido, podemos echar porras.

Yo voy con Azcunaveteya. Aunque sea por sentir los colores..


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

De ´Cárpatos.

Claudia Trend Index [Imprimir] Serenity markets



Marca: +4.

El Claudia Trend Index mide la fuerza y dirección de la tendencia a corto, tiene una escala que va de -6 a +6. Si está en cero no hay tendencia alguna, en 1 sería tendencia muy confusa, en 2 tendencia débil, en 3 y 4 tendencia moderada, en 5 tendencia fuerte y en 6 tendencia muy fuerte, si el signo es negativo se aplica a tendencia bajista y si es positivo a tendencia alcista. Los cruces abajo y arriba de la línea cero pueden ser utilizados como señales de compra y de venta, aunque es aconsejable esperar a una lectura de cierta consistencia por ejemplo de +/- 3. Para hacerlo más fiable y plano lo aplico en cuatro mercados diferentes, español, francés, alemán y Eurostoxx más una pequeña ponderación en el Bund dando una única lectura. Además tiene una variación en la fórmula bastante importante cuando la volatilidad es creciente (los requisitos son menos exigentes) que cuando es decreciente (los requisitos son más exigentes).

Mercado muy trabado, y con un rebote en los últimos días más sospechoso que ver a una ballena leyendo Moby Dick.

Estaba mirando ahora el volumen del futuro del Eurostoxx. Resulta que lleva la mayor racha de días sin sobrepasar el volumen de 2 millones de contratos desde el mes de agosto, donde el volumen se desplomó por las vacaciones.

El volumen con el que está cursando este rebote es muy poco normal para pensar que esto es una formación de suelo definitiva de la tendencia bajista. Quien sabe a lo mejor todos luchando por saber si esto es alcista o bajista, y a lo mejor quien ganan son los laterales.


----------



## Mulder (10 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> el viernes hablo



El viernes hay luna llena, sería un buen día para finalizar una bajada que empezara mañana.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> El viernes hay luna llena, sería un buen día para finalizar una bajada que empezara mañana.




Anonanado me dejas con lo de las lunas.

Cuánto vamos a bajar¿?


----------



## SNB4President (10 Dic 2008)

Me encanta cuando Mulder se pone astrológico... y si sumamos esto a la sensación del espinazo de Azkuna... ¿sangre en las calles? 

Por cierto, era Azkuna quién decía días atrás que si el euro-dólar se estabilizaba en los 1,30 nos iríamos en un periquete a 1,35... que comience la fiesta.

_De IG markets: _Fórex contado EUR/USD 1.29990 1.30010 17:41


----------



## Hagen (10 Dic 2008)

Vuelvo de la reunión y esto sigue sin bajar.

Lo que esta claro que seguimos amplificado las subidas frente al dow, asi que deberiamos caer tambien mas....

Creo que es el momento de intradias y poco mas, en estos niveles da mucho miedo.
Yo me cerre en acciona con el trailing stop, y una operacion intradia con iberdrola y poco más.

Alguno comentaba que si cerraba por encima de 9130 era momento de entrar.......
..... animos para el valiente....

Yo llevo esperando la bajada famosa desde hace 2 semanas, y no entre en la del viernes pasado (iberdrola -6%) porque esperaba que bajara mas el mercado. 

Verermos que pasa.....


----------



## Vercingetorix (10 Dic 2008)

Hombre, el Ibex ha perforado los 9.100, que se le resistian, y eso ya es buena señal.

Hace 2 meses a algunos les parecia q iba directo a los 6.000, hace 2 semanas rondaba los 8.600 - 8.700, ya bastante estabilizado... y hoy cierra por encima de los 9.100.

Vaya, no es la panacea, desde luego, pero parece q la cosa se va calmando


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

Joder los americanos han llegado a subir un 2%


----------



## Kujire (10 Dic 2008)

Holits,

Los Republicanos(Shelby,...) han realizado una declaración en la que afirman que no van a aceptar la propuesta de los Demócratas tal cual. La puesta en escena ha sido muy dramática y las acciones de GM y F han caído un 10%.


Ahora bien ¿Pueden los republicanos parar las propuesta? .... : creo que necesitan 60 votos

Os podeis imaginar que tengo el corazón fuera de mi....

Que salga NANCY!!!! Que salga NANCY!!!! Que salga NANCY!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Dic 2008)

Kujire tu no hace falta que vayas a DisneyWorld... comprando acciones de GM tienes suficiente, no? 

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

Se te echaba de menos kijure. Ahora sé porque han aparecido 3 cuervos negros en 5 mins. No, 4.



PD: Me estaba haciendo popó.


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Dic 2008)

DJI está rompiendo directriz alcista!! Si hace HCH se vuelve a minimos.


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Dic 2008)

HCH consumado.¿Hay algún traumatólogo en la sala?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

Que coño pasa que me ha dado 4 ticks rojos seguidos¿¿?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> HCH consumado.¿Hay algún traumatólogo en la sala?



Perdona, debo de estar yo muy espeso... donde ves el HCH? puedes poner el gráfico?

Gracias y un saludo...


----------



## Hagen (10 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Holits,
> 
> Los Republicanos(Shelby,...) han realizado una declaración en la que afirman que no van a aceptar la propuesta de los Demócratas tal cual. La puesta en escena ha sido muy dramática y las acciones de GM y F han caído un 10%.
> 
> ...



Kujire,

El plan presentado comenta que el estado da 15B$ pero comprando en acciones de las empresa. Al fin y al cabo si aprueban el plan supondra una disolución del accionista. Y esto debería suponer lo mismo que le ha pasado al santander.

Otra cosa es que esten en precios muy bajos y ya se descuente. 

Be careful


----------



## Hagen (10 Dic 2008)

Buenas,

una pregunta a los foreros, utilizo ahorro.com como broker pero para operar en el mercado americano, me da las cotizaciones diferidas 15 minutos, y tampoco veo el volumen.

Alguno puede decirme algun broker que tenga estos datos online.

Gracias


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Perdona, debo de estar yo muy espeso... donde ves el HCH? puedes poner el gráfico?
> 
> Gracias y un saludo...



No estás espeso.Me ha fallado el pull-back.Me autoowneo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> una pregunta a los foreros, utilizo ahorro.com como broker pero para operar en el mercado americano, me da las cotizaciones diferidas 15 minutos, y tampoco veo el volumen.
> 
> ...




Buenas, yo se supone que tengo tiempo real. Tengo volumenes de acciones, pero no de índices. Tengo bankinter.

Saludotes


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> No estás espeso.Me ha fallado el pull-back.Me autoowneo.



En que escala lo estás mirando¿¿?, cuelga el link si no te importa.

Gracias


----------



## Kujire (10 Dic 2008)

*Tensa espera....*

Hola Hagen,

Creo que eso no puede ser porque las acciones de *estas empresas "sólo" valen 10B$*, por lo tanto ¿Cómo va a ser que le den 15B$ a cambio?

Por lo que yo sé el plan no va asalir adelante, tal cual, los republicanos quieren que se declaren en bancarrota y a partir de ahí que pidan ayuda con un plan, cosa que me parece razonable. Pero los demócratas no quieren ver la foto, *el problema que subyace aki son los "costes heredados" que hacen estas empresas inviables económicamente, con los sindicatos a la cabeza de estos problemas, los republicanos quieren ver a los de la UAW de rodillas y esso sólo pasará si el lobo les muerde un poco (no vale con verles las orejas)
*


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Dic 2008)

Estoy en logaritmico con Yahoo.

De todos modos ha sido una rotunda rotura de directriz y pabajoo en DJI
Sorry!!


----------



## Hagen (10 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola Hagen,
> 
> Creo que eso no puede ser porque las acciones de *estas empresas "sólo" valen 10B$*, por lo tanto ¿Cómo va a ser que le den 15B$ a cambio?
> 
> ...




Esta mañana un analista comentaba que les salia mas a cuenta declarar la bancarrota. No le preste mucha atención, ya que no sigo a puntillas el mercado americano.

Desconozco si en el mercado americano la bancarrota en terminos legales es igual al concurso de acreedores de Spain, entiendo que no.

Animos!!! que "huevos" le echas!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> No estás espeso.Me ha fallado el pull-back.Me autoowneo.



Pues yo lo veo diferente, no se si es por la escala, pero parece que si hace el pullback hacia los 8770, podría caer unos 100 puntos...

De todas formas yo los intradía no los domino mucho... 

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

Ojo que parece que el dji se despeña cuesta abajo.


----------



## Misterio (10 Dic 2008)

A ver cuanto siguen aguantando los que son alcistas en ese mercado negro, final de semana entretenido esta claro y la diferencia entre el IBEX y el Dow de 500 points.. vaya gallos que somos.


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Dic 2008)

DJI EN MÍNIMOS +0.04%

Otro fin de día excitante!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

Los futuros estan 40 puntos rojos.

Alguien tiene como vienen los japos¿?


----------



## Pabajista (10 Dic 2008)

S&P 500 INDEX,RTH(SNP: ^GSPC)
Valor de índice: 888,00 
Hora de cotización: 19:57 
Cambio: 0,67 (0,08%) 
Cierre anterior: 888,67 
Apertura: 892,17 
Rango diario: 888,00 - 908,27 
Rango a 52sem: 741,02 - 1.440,24


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues yo lo veo diferente, no se si es por la escala, pero parece que si hace el pullback hacia los 8770, podría caer unos 100 puntos...
> 
> De todas formas yo los intradía no los domino mucho...
> 
> Saludos...



Buen ojo.Toda la razón.A ver como salen de esta.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buen ojo.Toda la razón.A ver como salen de esta.



Parece que no supera los 8750.

PD: Estoy espesisimo en HCH, y pull backs, me podeis explicar más o menos lo que es¿?.

Sé lo que es un HCH, pero no sé lo que es el pull back.

Gracias!

Edito: Se desploma! 50 puntos en un minuto


----------



## Pabajista (10 Dic 2008)

De momento parece que se agarran y no lo dejan caer


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

Por favor que alguien me confirme si ve un martillo invertido en 4 horas en el dji.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Parece que no supera los 8750.
> 
> PD: Estoy espesisimo en HCH, y pull backs, me podeis explicar más o menos lo que es¿?.
> 
> ...



El pullback es el retorno a la neck-line o la linea clavicular, vamos la que hace que se vean los hombros y la cabeza. Normalmente cuando rompe, vuelve hacia esa linea, eso es hacer un pull-back, a partir de ahí, no supera la línea y cae...

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Parece que no supera los 8750.
> 
> PD: Estoy espesisimo en HCH, y pull backs, me podeis explicar más o menos lo que es¿?.
> 
> ...



Formaciones chartistas, hombro cabeza hombro

Espero te ayude.Al loro que igual hoy ves uno en directo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

Muchas gracias a los dos por las explicaciones.

Yo funciono siempre con velas japonesas, y estocastico carpatos.En 4 horas, creo que es el que mejor resultado me da junto con el MACD estandard.

Las cosas a su cauce. Que tal son las herramientas graficas en ahorro.com¿?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Muchas gracias a los dos por las explicaciones.
> 
> Yo funciono siempre con velas japonesas, y estocastico carpatos.En 4 horas, creo que es el que mejor resultado me da junto con el MACD estandard.
> 
> Las cosas a su cauce. Que tal son las herramientas graficas en ahorro.com¿?



Te podría decir que son muy buenas, pero creo que preguntas por Hagen... 

Saludos... luego buscaré algo de estocástico cárpatos, no tengo ni idea de lo que es.

PD: INMERSIÓN!!!!!!


----------



## Mulder (10 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El pullback es el retorno a la neck-line o la linea clavicular, vamos la que hace que se vean los hombros y la cabeza. Normalmente cuando rompe, vuelve hacia esa linea, eso es hacer un pull-back, a partir de ahí, no supera la línea y cae...
> 
> Saludos...



Un pull-back realmente es un rebote que se produce cuando el precio pasa un soporte, una resistencia o un nivel importante y, tras pasarlo, vuelve a el, es como una especie de confirmación de que se ha pasado ese nivel.

En en caso de pasar un soporte este se convierte en resistencia. El pull-back es, por decirlo de alguna manera, la prueba que confirma este supuesto. Si durante el pull-back volviera a ponerse por encima del soporte es que realmente no se ha pasado o el mercado no tiene fuerza para ello, con lo cual el soporte se hace más fuerte.


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Dic 2008)

Hageeeeen,ya tienes tu pull back,bastante churrutero pero los intradías últimamente son asín de locos.Y más con el DJI
Agradéceselo al amigo las cosas a su cauce que lo ha intuido.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Te podría decir que son muy buenas, pero creo que preguntas por Hagen...
> 
> Saludos... luego buscaré algo de estocástico cárpatos, no tengo ni idea de lo que es.




Ahh ok! Disculpa entonces. Le llamo carpatos porque le puso el nombre un compañero, ya que es el que recomienda el carpatos en su libro. Se supone que hay dos, el rapido y el lento. Pues el de carpatos va más suavizado. Los párametros son 14 6 3. Si puedes pruebalo en graficas de 4 horas, y verás que da bastantes buenas señales.

http://aprenderbolsa.com/el-estocastico/

Saludotes


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Un pull-back realmente es un rebote que se produce cuando el precio pasa un soporte, una resistencia o un nivel importante y, tras pasarlo, vuelve a el, es como una especie de confirmación de que se ha pasado ese nivel.
> 
> En en caso de pasar un soporte este se convierte en resistencia. El pull-back es, por decirlo de alguna manera, la prueba que confirma este supuesto. Si durante el pull-back volviera a ponerse por encima del soporte es que realmente no se ha pasado o el mercado no tiene fuerza para ello, con lo cual el soporte se hace más fuerte.



Muy bien profe  yo respondía a un pull-back en un HCH 

Saludos... y hasta luego, me voy a jugar a Basket, os dejo el volante a vosotros, no me toquéis nada!!!!!!!


----------



## Misterio (10 Dic 2008)

VA a estar complicado cargarse el 885 han puesto una buena muralla.


----------



## Kujire (10 Dic 2008)

*El S&P bajará otro 55% hasta los 400 puntos hasta 2014.*

El S&P podría caer a la mitad en los próximos meses. Todo viene de acuerdo al premio nobel James Tobin y su famoso ratio Q el cual compara el valor de mercado de las empresas con el valor neto recogido en sus balances.

El ratio que fué desarrollado in 1969 por Tobin muestra que el S&P 500 es todavía demasiado caro relativamente comparado con el coste de reemplazo de los activos. Mientras que la caída del 39% en este índice este año empujó las acciones por debajo del coste de reemplazo, la experiencia sugiere que el ratio debe bajar bastante más para estar de acuerdo al proceso deflacción de activos. *El S&P podría bajar otro 55% hasta los 400 puntos hasta 2014.*

Las empresas que forman el S&P 500 han comunicado un 18% de reducción de beneficios en media en el 3er cuarto, provocando un recorte de las estimaciones de los analistos para el año 2009. Se proyectan un beneficio del 8.2% para las empresas del S&P 500 que corresponde a un tercio de los previsto al final del tercer cuarto

Bien, se supone que el ratio funciona así si es 1 es que todo está ok, si es más de uno yuyu yuyu, la empresa ta cara, ¿cómo estamos ahora? ...pues según los analistos estamos en *0.9 ¿barato eh?*, pero claro y ahora echamos cuentas, *las acciones han bajado....los activos no:*

La historia nos dice que al final de los grandes cracks en 1921 1932 1949 1982 el Q ratio llegó a 0.3, por lo tanto ya os imagináis....habrá que hacer el camino para abajo desde 0.9 jeje.....*ahora bien si el S&P baja hasta los 400, al Ibex habrá que buscarlo bajo tierra ....a 2 metros aprox*

Este ratio no siempre ha acertado, por ello criticado, de hecho en los 70s no acertó, quizás a que Tobin que es de la escuela Keynesiana (algo malo tenía que tener este hombre) se enfrentaba a una crisis diferente con una situación de estanflación económica y no a una situación deflacionaria como la actual, por ello sería bien el volver a revisar la trayectoria de este Nobel

Después de esto lo único que me queda por decir es AgarraosLasKalandrakas: que os va a hacer falta


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)




----------



## Hagen (10 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Hageeeeen,ya tienes tu pull back,bastante churrutero pero los intradías últimamente son asín de locos.Y más con el DJI
> Agradéceselo al amigo las cosas a su cauce que lo ha intuido.



Buenas Wbuffete,

Que me había ausentado que he tenido que ir a barajas a por la churri.

Las herramientas de ahorro.com son las mismas que si no te logeas. Las han mejorado algo, son mas interactivas.
Tampoco las utilizo mucho ya que soy mas de los que utilizan el volumen.

Visto y oido el pull back. Una de cuello y oreja a la plancha!!!

Un saludo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Dic 2008)

Una pregunta para los cazahombreros. La linea del cuello, entre que dos puntos ha de situarse¿?.

0.46% rojo.


----------



## Mulder (10 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Una pregunta para los cazahombreros. La linea del cuello, entre que dos puntos ha de situarse¿?.
> 
> 0.46% rojo.



Entre los dos puntos donde acaba el hombro y empieza la cabeza (de ahí que se llame línea de cuello o neck-line) también debería coincidir con el inicio del primer hombro y el final del segundo.


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Dic 2008)

Si consideramos el hombro derecho todo lo del círculo de arriba,el pull es del de abajo y no debe pasar clavicula.
Aviso,cosas más raras algunos analistas las ven como "de libro".
Ya no doy más la brasa hasta mano de Dios.
Por cierto,Hagen,si te gusta Visualchart es free pero no tiene tiempo-real yo lo uso.
La linea de cuello o clavicular es la verde.


----------



## chameleon (10 Dic 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Yo llevo esperando la bajada famosa desde hace 2 semanas, y no entre en la del viernes pasado (iberdrola -6%) porque esperaba que bajara mas el mercado.
> 
> Verermos que pasa.....



lo que pasa es que va a ser raro ver bajadas mayores, el mercado se está estabilizando, un par de días bajistas es entrada a largo obligado


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Dic 2008)

tonuel pasate por el hilo de las tablas.... ya veras, a. el ultimo y poenultimo hilo del presi y queaun no se sabe


----------



## chameleon (10 Dic 2008)

a ver si tienes razón y nos movemos un poquito que falta hace


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Dic 2008)

TONUEL, joder! que ademas eres de la zona!! vete a las tablas corre!!


----------



## Ajoporro (11 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Si consideramos el hombro derecho todo lo del círculo de arriba,el pull es del de abajo y no debe pasar clavicula.
> Aviso,cosas más raras algunos analistas las ven como "de libro".
> Ya no doy más la brasa hasta mano de Dios.
> Por cierto,Hagen,si te gusta Visualchart es free pero no tiene tiempo-real yo lo uso.
> La linea de cuello o clavicular es la verde.



Esto del hombro, la clavícula y todo eso será cachondeo, ¿ no?. ¿ De verdad hay gente que se juega las perras fiándose de las rayas estas ?. Amos anda. Las manos fuertes, pa saber dónde invierten su pasta sólo necesitan información privilegiada, que es como se gana pasta a montones, el resto de los mortales semos pringaos, no tenemos línea directa con la oficina económica de la Moncloa, ni con el Santander, ni con los grupos de inversión de WS, ni ná de ná. Seguro que se gana más pasta jugando a la bolsa después de un desayuno con Buffet ( sale clavao lo de buffet pa desayunar ) y Rockefeller que haciendo rayas.


----------



## tonuel (11 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> TONUEL, joder! que ademas eres de la zona!! vete a las tablas corre!!



Vengo de allí... :


Zaplana no lo permitirá... 



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (11 Dic 2008)

*Breaking news ...*

Como noticia de última hora.* El Plan de las autos se está votando en la cámara de representantes*. Los Dem. han optado por hacer pasar la propuesta en el congreso aunque luego sea parada más que probablemente en el senado por los Rep. Se está votando el plan original 15B$ en préstamos.

to be continued ...


----------



## Bayne (11 Dic 2008)

*Por decir algo y reflotar el hilo*

Buenos días foro

Hola Kujire espero que estés bien 

Los futuros del IBEX vienen ligeramente a la baja

Saludos


----------



## Hagen (11 Dic 2008)

buenas Kujire,

Parece ser que hoy lo van a rechazar los republicanos en el senado. La intención es darle otra vuelta al documento, bajar la pasta y referenciarla a la consecución de objetivos organizativos de las 3 grandes.

De todas maneras creo que no pueden dejarlos caer..... el cuando dan la pasta es el quiz

Por otra parte, parece que el euro ha roto el 1,30 y se va con fuerza hacia la zona 1,35 veremos si llega. Lo que no me explico que lo motiva,un posible carry trade???

Slds


----------



## Hagen (11 Dic 2008)

uyyy que parado esta esto!!!!!!1

Bueno los futuros americanos bajando más del -1%.

Esto puede estar interesante.....


----------



## chameleon (11 Dic 2008)

esos cortos


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2008)

Verás que bajadita va a hacer el Santander hoy.


----------



## Mulder (11 Dic 2008)

A los buenos días!

Parece que ya caemos bajo el influjo de la luna llena, lo de ayer fue lateral pero es que íbamos muy adelantados porque el objetivo a conseguir para el viernes está muy cerca (2405) y cuando digo objetivo me refiero a nivel a atravesar, podría irse más abajo o rebotar ahí mismo, pero es absolutamente necesario que caiga esa cota.

Si ya estamos preparados pero nos sobra tiempo pues hacemos laterales, eso es lo que ocurrió ayer, de todas formas seguimos estando muy cerca y aun nos sobra tiempo para llegar así que no se confíen, podría ocurrir que hiciéramos más laterales antes de la traca final.


----------



## chameleon (11 Dic 2008)

Mulder me gustan más tus predicciones cuando usas la astrología 

a ver azkuna, ¿vas a explicar cómo lo sabías? 

saludos


----------



## dillei (11 Dic 2008)

Se dará la vuelta hoy otra vez?


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2008)

Tres días de subidas no es bueno para los que nos gusta el riesgo, unos cuantos días de bajada para poder entrar a gusto, no vienen mal.


----------



## Pabajista (11 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Mulder me gustan más tus predicciones cuando usas la astrología
> 
> a ver azkuna, ¿vas a explicar cómo lo sabías?
> 
> saludos



Creo que hasta que no se consume no dirá nada...


----------



## Mulder (11 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Mulder me gustan más tus predicciones cuando usas la astrología
> 
> a ver azkuna, ¿vas a explicar cómo lo sabías?
> 
> saludos



No se trata exactamente de astrología, aunque la luna tiene un influjo notable en la tierra, como ejemplo las mareas o los lunáticos. El calendario hebreo se basa en los ciclos lunares y ya saben que los judíos son los que mandan en Wall Street.

A ver de donde se creen que salen los Seligmans, Lehmans, Goldmans, Sachs, Warburgs, Schiffs, Loebs, Salomons, etc, etc.

De ahí que la fase actual de la luna tenga tanta importancia y no necesariamente en lo relacionado con la astrología.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Dic 2008)

Y no te olvides de Wolfowitz, Paulson, Greenspan o Bernanke 

Saludos...

Por cierto, ahora mismo de jueves negro nada, hemos tocado el lateral por arriba y nos vamos para abajo, cuando caigamos más de un -3% me retractaré


----------



## eruique (11 Dic 2008)

> Las empresas del Ibex elevaron un 9% su beneficio hasta septiembre
> 
> Sólo Cintra registró pérdidas en el tercer trimestre mientras que doce compañías redujeron su beneficio. Banco Santander volvió a liderar los beneficios.
> Las empresas del Ibex elevaron un 9% su beneficio hasta septiembre. EP
> ...



Las empresas del Ibex elevaron un 9% su beneficio hasta septiembre :: Negocios.com


----------



## tonuel (11 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto, ahora mismo *de jueves negro nada*, hemos tocado el lateral por arriba y nos vamos para abajo, cuando caigamos más de un -3% me retractaré



Estas hecho todo un pecador... :

Pero no te preocupes, si llegamos al -5% y te retractas... tonuel te redimirá de tus pecados... 




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Dic 2008)

Tonuel te dejé un regalito en el post #17070... 

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Dic 2008)

Dispersense,aqui no hay nada que ver...

Hasta Enero no vamos a ver mucha bajada.


----------



## tonuel (11 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel, Tonuel, le llaman en recepción por favor...
> 
> *MORGAN STANLEY -8,16%
> JPMORGAN -6,93%
> ...



jojojo 





Uno no se puede descuidar... xD 



Saludos


----------



## Suprimo (11 Dic 2008)

El IBEX no sé pero aquí se llevan más de 17000 post, ¡enhorabuena!


----------



## tonuel (11 Dic 2008)

Suprimo dijo:


> El IBEX no sé pero aquí se llevan más de 17000 post, ¡enhorabuena!



¿Se referiria a ésto Juan Luis...? :


Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Dic 2008)

Ojo, resistencia en el stoxx50 en 2500, al menos intentada batir 6 veces en dos días.

Velas en 5 minutos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Dic 2008)

Un dato para los que habláis tanto del Rally de Navidad...

*Rally de Navidad 2007/08:
11 de diciembre 2007 -> 15890 puntos
4 de enero 2008 -> 14602 puntos

Diferencia 1288 puntos entre cierres, un -8,11% en 13 sesiones, 2 al alza 11 a la baja….
*
Saludos...

Edito: Completando el tema, el 23 de enero estábamos en 12200, 2400 menos...


----------



## wsleone (11 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Un dato para los que habláis tanto del Rally de Navidad...
> 
> *Rally de Navidad 2007/08:
> 11 de diciembre 2007 -> 15890 puntos
> ...




-8,11% en 13 sesiones ... qué tiempos aquellos :o


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Dic 2008)

wsleone dijo:


> -8,11% en 13 sesiones ... qué tiempos aquellos :o



Ponte en situación, veníamos de máximos.. (bajar, que es eso? , en medio de un rally de Navidad (presunto) y con volatilidades bajas, un -8,11% en unos días en los que lo "normal" es subir, fueron una bofetada(puñetazo quizás) de realidad...

Saludos...


----------



## wsleone (11 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ponte en situación, veníamos de máximos.. (bajar, que es eso? , en medio de un rally de Navidad (presunto) y con volatilidades bajas, un -8,11% en unos días en los que lo "normal" es subir, fueron una bofetada(puñetazo quizás) de realidad...
> 
> Saludos...



Ya había pillado la idea  , pero es que ese -8,11% en 13 sesiones uffffff !!!!! cuando ahora pasa eso en media hora  (mira también lo que pasó a finales de Agosto del 2007, la gente pensando que bajaría y subió). De todas formas no es extrapolable lo de hace 1 año a este momento; ésto es una ruleta rusa.


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2008)

Nos resistimos a bajar, pero es inevitable.......... resistencia futil..... hoy rojito.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Dic 2008)

Yo, particularmente, acojonado me hayo.

Suben los dos fondos, los apalancados para arriba y los apalancados para abajo.


----------



## Pillao (11 Dic 2008)

Cuidadín con la "ley" del sentimiento contrario...


----------



## SNB4President (11 Dic 2008)

Los futuros americanos que estaban en rojo se han girado ya hora están planos.


----------



## javso (11 Dic 2008)

Y el Ibex ha roto ya los 9200 un par de veces. Yo apuesto por positivo hoy, a no ser que no aprueben el plan de rescate.


----------



## Mulder (11 Dic 2008)

Unos gráficos interesantes del S&P:













Que lo disfruten.


----------



## Pillao (11 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Unos gráficos interesantes del S&P:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si me acepta una sugerencia, Sr. Mulder, deseche la escala semilogarítmica, incluso en los análisis de muy largo plazo... 

Si prueba a adoptar la lineal, comprobará que los resultados que arrojen sus sistemas mejoran ostensiblemente.

Un saludo y disculpe mi atrevimiento.


----------



## Mulder (11 Dic 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> Si me acepta una sugerencia, Sr. Mulder, deseche la escala semilogarítmica, incluso en los análisis de muy largo plazo...
> 
> Si prueba a adoptar la lineal, comprobará que los resultados que arrojen sus sistemas mejoran ostensiblemente.
> 
> Un saludo y disculpe mi atrevimiento.



Bueno, esos gráficos están cogidos de una web, yo uso escala logarítmica porque hago intradías y swing trading. Pero es cierto que para largo plazo es mejor la lineal.


----------



## chameleon (11 Dic 2008)

¿porqué somos los únicos en positivo?
estos días hemos subido más que el dow por ejemplo...


----------



## Pabajista (11 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿porqué somos los únicos en positivo?
> estos días hemos subido más que el dow por ejemplo...



Como diria el lobo de caperucita: Para caernos mejor...


----------



## chameleon (11 Dic 2008)

donpepito, (y a los demás), el BSN parece que ha dejado de vender títulos de repsol y ha pasado a la compra. ojo porque hoy se puede disparar. hoy el ibex puede subir como la espuma


----------



## javso (11 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> donpepito, (y a los demás), el BSN parece que ha dejado de vender títulos de repsol y ha pasado a la compra. ojo porque hoy se puede disparar. hoy el ibex puede subir como la espuma



¿Qué es el BSN?


----------



## chameleon (11 Dic 2008)

BSN BI B.S.C.H. BOLSA S.A.


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2008)

No me fio de momento.... quiero entrar en 15,00€ pero me temo que vamos a bajar.


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2008)

Además USA está negativo -futuros-


----------



## Kujire (11 Dic 2008)

*Gday!!!!!!!*

Buenas!

ültimamente no doy a basto con todo lo que está pasando, bueno *espero que estén aprovechando el rally navideño*, dentro de poco vendrá Santa así que habrá que tener dinero para los regalos. Los "niuyorkinos(de dónde sean)" son muy simpáticos con estos dichos bursátiles ..y lo peor es que muchos los siguen a rajatabla.

*El affaire de las autos va camino de ser un best seller mejor Enron, Accenture*, las acciones se han recuperado de la tempestad de ayer(*no hay tempestad que no escampe, dicen*) y, a medida que las cosas se complican, la campaña mediática en contra de los republicanos ha empezado. Se nota sentir el miedo, las encuestas corren por los informativos y las interpretaciones arrinconan a los senadores rep. Incluso la Casa Blanca ha dejado a un lado al sen. Shelby(AL) y apoya la propuesta....

*Más presión para los republicanos:* La cámara de representates, el congreso, ha aprobado un préstamos por 14B$ para GM y Chrysler(como os dije, al tonto de Ford ni un duro, por tontón), ahora tendrá que pasar al senado *¿Qué será será???*

Por lo demás, decirles que los cañones ya apuntan hacia otro lado, y más vale entrar pronto porque el dinero lo están sacando a paladas, así que anímense y hagan sus deberes que estamos en la parte final



Bayne dijo:


> Hola Kujire espero que estés bien



Holas Bayne! muy bien corazón, espero que tú también.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenas!
> Holas Bayne! muy bien corazón, espero que tú también.



La bolsa está tan aburrida, que ya se entra aquí a ligar!!! :

Por cierto, como puede ser que estemos 500 puntos por encima de los yankees????

Saludos....


----------



## SNB4President (11 Dic 2008)

Los yankees bajando un 1%, supongo que estaremos dando bandazos (con tendencia hacia abajo gracias a la luna) hasta que el Senado no apruebe el plan. 

Por cierto, Kujire, cuando no estás también te echo de menos...  Quédate conmigo, que te llevaré cual hombro-cabeza-hombro invertido directo hacia el cielo sin pull backs de por medio y por el canal alcista... puedes fiarte, pues estoy sobrevendido y doy señales claras de compra...


----------



## chameleon (11 Dic 2008)

señores esto se dispara
repsol 15.43 , si USA se pone verde puede pasar de 16 hoy mismo


----------



## Mulder (11 Dic 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Los yankees bajando un 1%, supongo que estaremos dando bandazos (con tendencia hacia abajo gracias a la luna) hasta que el Senado no apruebe el plan.
> 
> Por cierto, Kujire, cuando no estás también te echo de menos...  Quédate conmigo, que te llevaré cual hombro-cabeza-hombro invertido directo hacia el cielo sin pull backs de por medio y por el canal alcista... puedes fiarte, pues estoy sobrevendido y doy señales claras de compra...



jajaja, te ha faltado decir que dejara caer su resistencia porque eres un chico con un buen soporte


----------



## Kujire (11 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La bolsa está tan aburrida, que ya se entra aquí a ligar!!! :



ligar??: 

...cuando no hay nuevos post lo que quiere decir que *estamos sacando el dinero a paladas*, ...contándolo, ...clasificándolo, ...plasticándolo..... y necesitamos las dos manos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Ahh ok! Disculpa entonces. Le llamo carpatos porque le puso el nombre un compañero, ya que es el que recomienda el carpatos en su libro. Se supone que hay dos, el rapido y el lento. Pues el de carpatos va más suavizado. Los párametros son 14 6 3. Si puedes pruebalo en graficas de 4 horas, y verás que da bastantes buenas señales.
> 
> El Estocástico
> 
> Saludotes



Gracias por el link . He estado mirando el estocástico del IBEX, y ahora me da que está sobrecompradísimo, a 92 y muy por encima de su media. Esto significa que toca caída?

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> ligar??:
> 
> ...cuando no hay nuevos post lo que quiere decir que *estamos sacando el dinero a paladas*, ...contándolo, ...clasificándolo, ...plasticándolo..... y necesitamos las dos manos



Hombre, lo de ligar lo digo en cachondeo  de lo aburrido que está esto...

Offtopic total. Por qué te pusiste ese avatar?

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gracias por el link . He estado mirando el estocástico del IBEX, y ahora me da que está sobrecompradísimo, a 92 y muy por encima de su media. Esto significa que toca caída?
> 
> Saludos...



jueves negro (o un dia mas... recuerdo...) mañana lo digo, pero estoy convencido


----------



## Mulder (11 Dic 2008)

Vaya bandazos que damos estos días, ahora arriba y luego abajo para más tarde volver a subir y viceversa. Esto es un lateral, pero de locos.

La única tendencia que podemos ver en todo este bosque es que hoy hemos superado los mínimos de ayer, pero no los máximos, aunque eso es de momento que luego ya veremos como terminamos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya bandazos que damos estos días, ahora arriba y luego abajo para más tarde volver a subir y viceversa. Esto es un lateral, pero de locos.
> 
> La única tendencia que podemos ver en todo este bosque es que hoy hemos superado los mínimos de ayer, pero no los máximos, aunque eso es de momento que luego ya veremos como terminamos.



Le está costando mucho la zona de 2500, no? Como ves a grandes rasgos el final de año?

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2008)

El tema Lukoil sigue sin aclararse, ahora :

Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones


----------



## Mulder (11 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Le está costando mucho la zona de 2500, no? Como ves a grandes rasgos el final de año?
> 
> Saludos...



Lo veo subiendo con un objetivo en 2600, pero antes toca la pertinente corrección que llevo apuntando hace unos días, ahora el objetivo de corrección lo tengo 2396. Deberíamos haber corregido ya para subir 'sanamente' pero como no lo estamos haciendo pues ¡toma bandazo!


----------



## tonuel (11 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> jueves negro (o un dia mas... recuerdo...) mañana lo digo, pero estoy convencido



creo que dijiste viernes... 

En fin, cuando esto se desplome avisadme... :o



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Dic 2008)

dije jueves o viernes...

tu prepara certificaciones ISO 8001


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Dic 2008)

espero que nadie me relacione con los atentados que iba a haber habido hoy en bruselas en la cumbre, por eso del jueves-viernes negro...


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Dic 2008)

EURUSD=X: Summary for EUR to USD - Yahoo! Finance venga rompe!!

http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=^TNX pabajo


----------



## un marronazo (11 Dic 2008)

Azku que está pasando? El oro también va p'arriba, está pasando algo que no sabemos?:


----------



## tonuel (11 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> espero que nadie me relacione con los atentados que iba a haber habido hoy en bruselas en la cumbre, por eso del jueves-viernes negro...



"Un *oscuro viernes trece *de *octubre* : de 1307 la Orden del Temple fue aplastada por ordenes del Vaticano a través del poder de Felipe el Hermoso..."



No te preocupes... mañana es 12... 



Saludos


----------



## SNB4President (11 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> espero que nadie me relacione con los atentados que iba a haber habido hoy en bruselas en la cumbre, por eso del jueves-viernes negro...



Ya decía... 

Qué días, sólo se pueden mirar las divisas, que se está cumpliendo la profecía Azkuna a rajatabla.


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Dic 2008)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Esto del hombro, la clavícula y todo eso será cachondeo, ¿ no?. ¿ De verdad hay gente que se juega las perras fiándose de las rayas estas ?. Amos anda. Las manos fuertes, pa saber dónde invierten su pasta sólo necesitan información privilegiada, que es como se gana pasta a montones, el resto de los mortales semos pringaos, no tenemos línea directa con la oficina económica de la Moncloa, ni con el Santander, ni con los grupos de inversión de WS, ni ná de ná. Seguro que se gana más pasta jugando a la bolsa después de un desayuno con Buffet ( sale clavao lo de buffet pa desayunar ) y Rockefeller que haciendo rayas.



A mí nadie me da información privilegiada,ya me gustaría.Tengo que hacer rayicas para sacar cuatro chapas.Soy una mano floja.
En años buenos la bolsa me ha dado para irme de vacaciones.Por ejemplo,en el 2006,gracias a las rayicas me pude comprar este portatil desde el que posteo.Como puedes ver,no soy ningún lumbrera del tema,me conformo con sacarme algún pellizquito y no dejarme llevar por la ambición.He visto a mucha gente desplumarse por prepotencia y avaricia.Esto no va a hacerme rico precisamente.
Cada cual prueba el sistema de inversión que más le convence,y a pesar de las rayas, de cada 10 operaciones puedo fallar 2 perfectamente.Y coincido en que lo de las rayas,si lo piensas fríamente, es de locos.

Mi homónimo el tito Buffet hace mucho que no se pasea por el mercado.Solo compra participaciones en grandes empresas.Y ahora que es de los grandes,dice una cosa y hace la contraria.No se si lo que te contara el desayuno sería fiable.Manipula opinión y le saca provecho.

Por otro lado,disfruto con ello y haces coleguillas en los foros.No se puede pedir más.

Saludos.


----------



## Pabajista (11 Dic 2008)

A ver si esta vez cae de verdad, que lo que esta cayendo es el hilo en los infiernos...

S&P 500 INDEX,RTH(SNP: ^GSPC)
Valor de índice: 897,37 
Hora de cotización: 19:16 
Cambio: *1,87 (0,21%)* 
Cierre anterior: 899,24 
Apertura: 898,35 
Rango diario: 885,94 - 904,63 
Rango a 52sem: 741,02 - 1.440,24


----------



## Hagen (11 Dic 2008)

parece ser que los americanos se dan la vuelta al rojo.... 
Cada vez hay menos oscilaciones, pero la corrección tiene que venir de los americanos porque, hoy los alemanes querían caer, pero el resto de bolsas europeas han tirado hacia arriba.

Veremos mañana.....


----------



## ronald29780 (11 Dic 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> Azku que está pasando? El oro también va p'arriba, está pasando algo que no sabemos?:



¿Te has fijao en el cambio $/€?

Y además hay letras a 0% de interés.

¿Porque no ir al oro?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Dic 2008)

Azkuna lleva camino de clavarla con el cambio €/$, fue pasar el 1,30 y subir como la espuma, a casi 1,34 ha llegado ya, y él dijo hasta 1,35...

A ver si acierta lo de mañana :

Saludos...

Edito: Aprovecho para actualizar el S&P 894 con -0,5%, hoy ha tocado el 885 y como un resorte...


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Dic 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¿Te has fijao en el cambio $/€?
> 
> Y además hay letras a 0% de interés.
> 
> ¿Porque no ir al oro?



¿Y que me decís del Petroleo?
Está repuntando fuerte.No veo claro el puzzle.


----------



## Pabajista (11 Dic 2008)

venga, que nos lanzamos hacia abajo


----------



## Pabajista (11 Dic 2008)

Caemos con fuerza...

S&P 500 INDEX,RTH(SNP: ^GSPC)
Valor de índice: 887,67 
Hora de cotización: 20:44 
Cambio: *11,57 (1,29%) *
Cierre anterior: 899,24 
Apertura: 898,35 
Rango diario: 885,94 - 904,63 
Rango a 52sem: 839,80 - 1.523,57


----------



## chameleon (11 Dic 2008)

esto vah pabajooooooo!!!!!


TONUEL!! YO TE INVOCO!!!!


----------



## Pabajista (11 Dic 2008)

Pense que me habiais dejado solo con la que esta cayendo...


----------



## Pabajista (11 Dic 2008)

A ver si hoy no me agua la fiesta el de la manita.... :


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Dic 2008)

Pabajista dijo:


> Pense que me habiais dejado solo con la que esta cayendo...



Tranqui,siempre estamos,como la orquesta del Titanic.
DJI -1,65% se pone vertical.

Otra gran ocasión para la mano!

Paulson,yo te invoco!! Ahora están perdidos irremediablemente.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Dic 2008)

Por fin joder. Que estaba yo en un sin vivir SP-1.49. 887. Muy cerca de la resistencia que comenta carpatos


----------



## Pabajista (11 Dic 2008)

S&P 500 INDEX,RTH(SNP: ^GSPC)
Valor de índice: 877,03 
Hora de cotización: 21:05 
Cambio: *22,21 (2,47%) *
Cierre anterior: 899,24 
Apertura: 898,35 
Rango diario: 876,36 - 904,63 
Rango a 52sem: 741,02 - 1.440,24


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Dic 2008)

Azkuna es Dios : ya estoy deseoso de escuchar el porqué de este desplome...

Por cierto los 500 puntos de decalaje con el Dow siguen...


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Dic 2008)

DJI -2,14%. A plomo.Cortesía de Paulson.Juas,juas.


----------



## sicran (11 Dic 2008)

Bueno, supongo que, como siempre, en la última media hora habrá el "rebote milagroso" XD.


----------



## Misterio (11 Dic 2008)

¿Qué pasa?	[Imprimir]	



JP Morgan baja 7% y arrastra a los índices tras declarar su jefe ejecutivo en la CNBC que el último trimestre ha sido terrible.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Azkuna es Dios : ya estoy deseoso de escuchar el porqué de este desplome...
> 
> Por cierto los 500 puntos de decalaje con el Dow siguen...



Hola.

Se supone que si debería bajar el IBEX, por lo de la sobrecompra. Pero es eso, se supone, porque nadie garantiza nada. Para mi es uno de los mejores indicadores que hay tanto en 4 horas como en 5 minutos.

877 rojo en el sp500.


----------



## Kujire (11 Dic 2008)

*Breaking News...*

Las horas pasan y siguen sin acuerdo, la tensión se ha trasladado a WS y al dolar, *las sensaciones son de miedo*, _*miedo colectivo*_, mañana salen las noticias de ventas minoristas y van a ver muy muuuy malas.

_*Se oyen rumores que los proveedores de GM ya piden pasta por adelantado para servir los pedidos de material ... *_

Actualizo: el 83% de las órdenes han sido de venta, con muy poco volúmen.


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Dic 2008)

Emoción,DJI ha hecho un pequeño doble suelo,se va relajando.A ver que hace.


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Las horas pasan y siguen sin acuerdo, la tensión se ha trasladado a WS y al dolar, *las sensaciones son de miedo*, _*miedo colectivo*_, mañana salen las noticias de ventas minoristas y van a ver muy muuuy malas.
> 
> _*Se oyen rumores que los proveedores de GM ya piden pasta por adelantado para servir los pedidos de material ... *_



Será peor que la cifra de paro semanal? 273k ha sido acongojante.


----------



## Pabajista (11 Dic 2008)

S&P 500 INDEX,RTH(SNP: ^GSPC)
Valor de índice: 871,94 
Hora de cotización: 21:33 
Cambio: *27,30 (3,04%) *
Cierre anterior: 899,24 
Apertura: 898,35 
Rango diario: 871,94 - 904,63 
Rango a 52sem: 741,02 - 1.440,24


----------



## sicran (11 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Será peor que la cifra de paro semanal? 273k ha sido acongojante.



Eso significa que ha habido 273.000 parados más en una semana?¿? O en lo que llevamos de diciembre??

Parece que el Dow sigue bajando...habrá hoy otro milagro?


----------



## tonuel (11 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> esto vah pabajooooooo!!!!!
> 
> 
> TONUEL!! YO TE INVOCO!!!!



Estoy aquí... 

Con la coke y las palomitas a ver si disfruto del cierre... 



Saludos


----------



## ventxema (11 Dic 2008)

Yo desde luego he flipado con Azkuna.... :O :O 

Espero ansioso su explicación de los acontecimientos.

Gracias Azkunaveteya!!!


----------



## Misterio (11 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Será peor que la cifra de paro semanal? 273k ha sido acongojante.



Han sido 573.000, ese dato se sabía al inicio de sesión, lo que esta haciendo bajar entre otras cosas es lo JpMorgan, que por cierto cae un 11%.


----------



## Pabajista (11 Dic 2008)

venga, un empujoncito más...


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Dic 2008)

sicran dijo:


> Eso significa que ha habido 273.000 parados más en una semana?¿? O en lo que llevamos de diciembre??
> 
> Parece que el Dow sigue bajando...habrá hoy otro milagro?



Son peticiones de desempleo semanales en usa.La bomba tío,una cifra no vista en décadas.

ES CIERTO,573K,GRACIAS MISTERIO.A estas horas no doy pa mucho


----------



## Hagen (11 Dic 2008)

que ha pasado con JP??? 

Cuenta cuenta.....


----------



## Misterio (11 Dic 2008)

Repito que esta sacado de Cárpatos.


JP Morgan baja 7% y arrastra a los índices tras declarar su jefe ejecutivo en la CNBC que el último trimestre ha sido terrible.


----------



## Pabajista (11 Dic 2008)

Si veis la mano de ya sabeis quien avisadme... hoy no podrá con tanto...:


----------



## tonuel (11 Dic 2008)

DJIA 8,569.39 -192.03 -2.19% 
NASDAQ 1,513.37 -52.11 -3.33% 
S&P 500 875.53 -23.71 -2.64% 


Por ahora bien... a ver si mejora un poco y puedo sacar el sello... 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Dic 2008)

Hoy creo que toca caída en los últimos minutos...


----------



## sicran (11 Dic 2008)

Ha habido 573000 parados nuevos en la última semana?¿?

Sorry por el off-topic, pero es que si es eso me parece brutal!

De momento se manitene por los -200 puntos.


----------



## Misterio (11 Dic 2008)

sicran dijo:


> Ha habido 573000 parados nuevos en la última semana?¿?
> 
> Sorry por el off-topic, pero es que si es eso me parece brutal!
> 
> De momento se manitene por los -200 puntos.



Las peticiones de paro semanal suben de 515.000 a 573.000 mucho peor de lo esperado que eran tan solo 525.000. Peor dato desde septiembre de 2005. 

La media de 4 semanas sube de 526.500 a 540.500. Peor dato desde 1982.

El total de parados sube de 4,091 a 4,429 millones. Peor dato desde ¡1974!

Dato de los duros, malo para la economía mostrando un mercado laboral que va de mal en peor. Malo para bolsas y dólar y bueno para bonos.

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


De momento lo han estabilizado, pero bueno parece que va a cerrar debajo del 885 .. aunque a saber.


----------



## Pabajista (11 Dic 2008)

sicran dijo:


> Ha habido 573000 parados nuevos en la última semana?¿?
> 
> Sorry por el off-topic, pero es que si es eso me parece brutal!
> 
> De momento se manitene por los -200 puntos.




533.000 son los de noviembre


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Dic 2008)

sicran dijo:


> Ha habido 573000 parados nuevos en la última semana?¿?
> 
> Sorry por el off-topic, pero es que si es eso me parece brutal!
> 
> De momento se manitene por los -200 puntos.



Es el último mes... las tres últimas semanas de noviembre y la primera de diciembre... creo

Saludos...


----------



## Pabajista (11 Dic 2008)

No hay manera de que nos dejen caer tranquilos...


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Dic 2008)

sicran dijo:


> Ha habido 573000 parados nuevos en la última semana?¿?
> 
> Sorry por el off-topic, pero es que si es eso me parece brutal!
> 
> De momento se manitene por los -200 puntos.



Si,573k,antes me he colado con la cifra,he editado tarde.

Insisto,573k peticiones semanales desempleo USA.Es muy bestia

Por cierto DJI intenta HCHi.Se le acaba el tiempo.


----------



## sicran (11 Dic 2008)

Ok, ya me parecía a mi mucho 500.000 parados en una semana XD. 573.000 es del último mes, ok .

Esto no va a bajar más parece.


----------



## Pabajista (11 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoy creo que toca caída en los últimos minutos...



Te vas a llevar el gallifante...


----------



## Misterio (11 Dic 2008)

Pues lo más alucinante de todo es que el futuro del Ibex solo cae un 1%.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Dic 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Pues lo más alucinante de todo es que el futuro del Ibex solo cae un 1%.



Estamos ya casi de vacaciones

Dejate llevar por el espiritu de la Navidad


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Dic 2008)

sicran dijo:


> Ok, ya me parecía a mi mucho 500.000 parados en una semana XD. 573.000 es del último mes, ok .
> 
> Esto no va a bajar más parece.




SEMANAL,OJO.
Los datos de paro y la caída del consumo lastran Wall Street - Intereconomía

CITO:
Ya se ha conocido la cifra de peticiones iniciales de subsidio por desempleo en EEUU. Ha registrado en la semana pasada 573.000 solicitudes, es decir, un incremento de 58.000 personas, hasta alcanzar su nivel más alto en los últimos 26 años, según informó el Departamento de Trabajo. La media móvil de las cuatro últimas semanas se situó en 540.500 solicitudes iniciales de subsidio, lo que representa un incremento de 14.250 peticiones.

Me voy al sobre que madrugo.
¡¡Ese tonuel y ese paulson,oe oe!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Dic 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Pues lo más alucinante de todo es que el futuro del Ibex solo cae un 1%.



Aquí tendremos una hostia amplificada 500 puntos...

*Dow	8,565.09	-196.33	-2.24%
Nasdaq	1,507.88	-57.60	-3.68%
S&P 500	873.59	-25.65	-2.85%*

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> SEMANAL,OJO.
> Los datos de paro y la caída del consumo lastran Wall Street - Intereconomía
> 
> CITO:
> ...



Perdonar que estoy un poco lento. Vamos a ver, si la media móvil de las 3 últimas semanas de noviembre + esta de diciembre (573000) da 540.500, como es que en el mes de noviembre total "solo" fueron 533.000???? :

Saludos...


----------



## El_Presi (11 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Perdonar que estoy un poco lento. Vamos a ver, si la media móvil de las 3 últimas semanas de noviembre + esta de diciembre (573000) da 540.500, como es que en el mes de noviembre total "solo" fueron 533.000???? :
> 
> Saludos...



porque no es lo mismo solicitudes de desempleo que destrucción de empleo, son datos distintos que pueden tener diferentes criterios de contabilización. Digo yo...


----------



## Pabajista (11 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Perdonar que estoy un poco lento. Vamos a ver, si la media móvil de las 3 últimas semanas de noviembre + esta de diciembre (573000) da 540.500, como es que en el mes de noviembre total "solo" fueron 533.000???? :
> 
> Saludos...



Será que no es lo mismo una pelota vieja, que una vieja en pelotas...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Dic 2008)

Tonuel!!!!! tu regalito!!!!

*JPMORGAN CHASE -10,68%
BANK OF AMERICA -10,67%
GENERAL MOTORS -10,43%
CITIGROUP -8,8%
AMERICAN EXPRESS -6,63%
MORGAN STANLEY -5,89%
MICROSOFT -5,63%
MODDY’S -5’58%
HOME DEPOT -5,35%
GENERAL ELECTRIC -5,28%
*
Saludos...

Por cierto, perdemos -190 puntos, por debajo de los 9000...


----------



## Kujire (11 Dic 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> porque no es lo mismo solicitudes de desempleo que destrucción de empleo, son datos distintos que pueden tener diferentes criterios de contabilización. Digo yo...



Efectivamente, son datos provenientes de diferentes estadísticas

El primero fué el de *pérdida de nóminas/salarios* que viene ha indicar la destrucción de empleo.

El segundo dato que se conoce hoy, es el de *solicitudes de desempleo*.

US es el país de las estadísticas, y si es necesario se hace otra y punto. 

Corolario: +10 para El_Presi 

Por cierto Bank of America va a eliminar 30k o 40k por la fusión con Merril Lynch


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Dic 2008)

Entendido lo del paro...
Si esta noche los japos acompañan, mañana van a caer chuzos de punta!!!! -200 los futuros del IBEX hasta los 8980 raspados... (no sé por qué pero en igmarkets siempre van con decalaje...), seguimos con los 500 de diferencia con los yankees...

Saludos y buenas noches...


----------



## tonuel (12 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel!!!!! tu regalito!!!!



Mio.... 

JPMORGAN CHASE -10,68%
BANK OF AMERICA -10,67%
GENERAL MOTORS -10,43%




CITIGROUP -8,8%
AMERICAN EXPRESS -6,63%
MORGAN STANLEY -5,89%
MICROSOFT -5,63%
MODDY’S -5’58%
HOME DEPOT -5,35%
GENERAL ELECTRIC -5,28%




Espero que mañana sea un gran dia...


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Dic 2008)

hola, buenas noches, prepara pegatinas tonuel


----------



## Kujire (12 Dic 2008)

*Breaking news ...*

Bueno bueno cuando todo estába casi perdido, con incluso caída espectacular del DOW ...

ATENCIÓN: Rumores de que en el senado algo pasa ,,,, maletines? ... al parecer *los Dem han accedido a modificar la propuesta, y ésta estaría siendo negociada, puertas adentro, en estos momentos ... *

To be continued ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Dic 2008)

si?


http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=^DJT


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Dic 2008)

Futuros 200 puntos rojos.

Buenas noches. Mañana más y mejor.


----------



## impulsiu (12 Dic 2008)

por favor donde veis los futuros del ibex i del dow?

gracias


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Dic 2008)

Bloomberg.com: Futures


----------



## sicran (12 Dic 2008)

De momento Nikkei abajo con fuerza

9:05
8,601.91 - 118.64


----------



## impulsiu (12 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Bloomberg.com: Futures



en esta pagina pone esto:

IBEX 35 9,166.50 7.00 9,126.00 9,264.00 9,020.00 12/11 

me podeis explicar como se lee , porque el 7 es en verde???

si el ibex cerro a 9182 donde veis los futuros del ibex abajo un 1% ?


----------



## sicran (12 Dic 2008)

En IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices.. los puedes ver


----------



## impulsiu (12 Dic 2008)

cuando son la 1,27 de la noche ahi si puedo ver que ahora los futuros sobre el ibex estan en -200 puntos pero en la pagina de bloomberg no dice eso

gracias


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Dic 2008)

nikkei -300


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Dic 2008)

Pues no sé porque será. A mi también hay veces que me dan quotes diferentes en según que paginas, y también con cotizaciones. Me fio más de IGmarkets.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> nikkei -300









A vuestra salud. Que llevo un día mordiendome los muñones


----------



## sicran (12 Dic 2008)

En la "media parte" el Nikkei ha recuperado casi 200 puntos:

*11:00
8,610.18 - 110.37


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Dic 2008)

¿Aquí no hay nadie de guardia o qué?, el Nikkei está teniendo una sesión tonuelizante. 

Azkuna tendrá que explicar muchas cosas.


----------



## sicran (12 Dic 2008)

A 20 minutos del cierre va perdiendo un 5%:

14:40
8,298.51 - 422.04


----------



## Misterio (12 Dic 2008)

Vaya hostión de los futuros ahora mismo, DJ -256 y el IBex -310.


----------



## sicran (12 Dic 2008)

Cierre en el Nikkei. Fuerte bajada hoy:

*close
8,235.87 - 484.68

Y los futuros vienen "calentitos".


----------



## chameleon (12 Dic 2008)

Buenos días!!

recordemos que el IBEX ya estaba muy por encima del Dow estos días y además tiene que bajar lo que bajo ayer USA y lo que baje hoy. ¿tendremos un -8%? 

a ver si hay suerte y tenemos hoy esos repsolitos a 14.00 

Mulder ¿cómo está esa luna?

saludos


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2008)

Buenos días.

Hoy el día se presenta muy calentito, vamos de compras... esa repsol tiene que dejarse como poco un -9% el petroleo ha caído... etc.


----------



## Mulder (12 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Buenos días!!
> 
> recordemos que el IBEX ya estaba muy por encima del Dow estos días y además tiene que bajar lo que bajo ayer USA y lo que baje hoy. ¿tendremos un -8%?
> 
> ...



A los buenos dias!

Pues ya lo han visto, una luna muy llena, pero de cortos.

Al final se ha alcanzado el objetivo con creces, ahora cabría que nos tranquilizásemos un poco y subiéramos para acabar bien las navidades, el objetivo de subida son los 2600, además la semana que viene hay vencimiento de futuros y nos vamos hacia el cuarto menguante.

A pesar de todo yo no me pondría corto hoy porque el objetivo ya se ha alcanzado.


----------



## Hagen (12 Dic 2008)

GM cae 51% en la bolsa alemana!!!!

Pobre Kujireeeeeeee


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Dic 2008)

Nos hundimos... -380 puntos!!!! 8800 puntos -4,15% :

Saludos...


----------



## dillei (12 Dic 2008)

Además, Mulder ha dicho que nadie abra cortos... esto se va a los infiernos hoy


----------



## chameleon (12 Dic 2008)

venga, repsol a 14,72 , aún le queda por bajar 

edit:

9:14 -> 14,89 , ha llegado a tocar 14,70
último minuto: Goldman Sachs ha recortado el precio objetivo de la petrolera hispano argentina desde los 25 a los 23 euros por acción. Las acciones de Repsol YPF cotizan con una caída del 3,8% hasta los 14,74 euros. 

nos viene bien esta ayudita de GS

9:16 -> sigue subiendo hasta los 14,94


----------



## dillei (12 Dic 2008)

Todos estos dias ha abierto a la baja y ha recuperado. La gente espera que hoy haga lo mismo y les van a pillar fino.


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2008)

Sobre el culebrón de Repsol, solo están mareando, el trato ya está hecho seguro........ solo intentan despistar.

Quien esté dentro (a tiempo) se aprovechará de la situación, lo hay que ver las sicavs de muchos vips.


----------



## chameleon (12 Dic 2008)

pues si donpepito, mira:

La Carta de la Bolsa



> *El vicepresidente de la compañía petrolera rusa Lukoil, Leonid Fedun, calificó ayer de “rumores” las informaciones sobre el presunto interés de la compañía rusa en adquirir una participación en Repsol*, y advirtió de que no se llevará a cabo ninguna operación sin el conocimiento y la discusión previa por parte de los accionistas de la compañía



edit: 
9:35 -> 14,77 se estabiliza, ahora empezará el BSN a hacer de las suyas. Societé por lo visto ayer estuvo comprando, yo creo que la única razón es para tirarla abajo y hoy puede ser un buen día


----------



## Hagen (12 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Sobre el culebrón de Repsol, solo están mareando, el trato ya está hecho seguro........ solo intentan despistar.
> 
> Quien esté dentro (a tiempo) se aprovechará de la situación, lo hay que ver las sicavs de muchos vips.



Hecho esta!! pero falta pasar del rumor a la noticia.
Ahora la incertidumbre es la golden share de los argentinos y poco mas.

Yo le doy para despues de Reyes.

Ojito, que la tendencia es bajista...... y cuidado cuando en enero salgan los resultados de las grandes empresas...... por eso como mucho doy un rebote hasta reyes... y luego ir con pies de acero


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2008)

A veces nos toman por ingenuos..... hay quien dice que hasta marzo no estará formalizada la compra.

Antes pensaba que a 15,00€ podría ser un buen nivel de entrada, mejor 14,10€


----------



## Vercingetorix (12 Dic 2008)

Dada la tendencia que vengo observano en el Ibex ultimamente, yo apuesto a q no se va a separar mucho de los 9.000 puntos.


Es mas, considero q hoy, una bajada de en torono al 3% es algo normal, tambien a veces tiene subidas de ese estilo, es algo logico en un indice de bolsa, subidas y bajadas. Pero sin grandes caidas ni brusquedades, creo q esos dias ya han pasado


----------



## Mulder (12 Dic 2008)

En mi modesta y, por supuesto, equivocadísima opinión creo que ahora nos toca subir hasta mediados de enero más o menos hasta los 2700 del Stoxx. Febrero o marzo son meses muy apropiados para proceder a más correcciones, tal vez hasta el suelo de varios años.

Pero esto solo son imaginaciones mías, no me hagan caso y pónganse cortos a toda maquina


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2008)

Santander cayendo -5,86


----------



## chameleon (12 Dic 2008)

Predicciones Gurús WS para 2009









> Jim Rogers (cofundador de Quantum Fund)
> 
> Estamos en un periodo de liquidación forzada, lo cual sólo ha sucedido 8 o 9 veces en 150 años. En este escenario se tiene que vender de todo, sin tomar en consideración los fundamentales de lo que se está vendiendo.
> 
> ...


----------



## chameleon (12 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Santander cayendo -5,86



El SAN ni tocarlo, a los accionistas les van a sacar hasta las tripas


----------



## tonuel (12 Dic 2008)

¿Esto se desploma ya o que...? :

Tendré que salir a comprar más palomitas... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2008)

Bueno estoy dentro de repsoles a 14,70€


----------



## Mulder (12 Dic 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Esto se desploma ya o que...? :
> 
> Tendré que salir a comprar más palomitas... :o
> 
> Saludos



Aun hay a quien le parece poco lo que llevamos hoy, quien no se conforma es porque no quiere


----------



## shoah (12 Dic 2008)

tonuel, se te ve moderadito je je je


----------



## CHARLIE (12 Dic 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Esto se desploma ya o que...? :
> 
> Tendré que salir a comprar más palomitas...
> 
> ...




No, hombre, no.

Saldrá el gilipollas de turno Norteamericano (seguramente será Bush), regalando dinero del erario público, esta vez a las automovilísticas (y lo harán a última hora,y diciendo que es "contracorriente", para interpretar la comedia como Diós Manda), y todo volverá a subir 
Y si tenemos en cuenta que esos delincuentes de cuello blanco que son los gobiernos tienen la facultad de "fabricar" todos los billetes que les dé la gana a su antojo, pues aquí no pasa nada.

Parece mentira que los inversores de bolsa (los decentes, claro), no se vayan ya dando cuenta de la enorme estafa que es ésta a nivel ,mundial, en la que sólo se vive de despellejar a los conejillos de indias de turno.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2008)

De aquí a unas horas la cosa vuelve a -1,00% o quizás vamos a repetir el mismo viernes pasado.... ?


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2008)

Oppssss..... el SAN ha visto casí -8,00%


----------



## Hagen (12 Dic 2008)

No creas, hasta que no toque los minimos del viernes pasado, na de nada.
No seas impaciente, es mejor comprar cuando empiece la subida. En el DJ es en torno a 8250, todavia le toca caer un 1% al DJ. Y cuidado que nos podemos ir más abajo


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2008)

Hoy no creo que REPSOL toque los -6,00% ha llegado a -4,24% pero ahora se mantiene sobre el -4,00%


----------



## iLuso (12 Dic 2008)

El Ibex ya lleva perdido un 4.55%.... ¿tonuel te queda tinta en el tampón?


----------



## Hagen (12 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy no creo que REPSOL toque los -6,00% ha llegado a -4,24% pero ahora se mantiene sobre el -4,00%



REPSOL YPF REP.MC 14,58 -4,83% 15,00 14,53 

si bajamos en los futuros americanos por debjaos de los 8250-8240 antes de que abran yo me quedo fuera, porque iremos a ver el siguiente soporte, entre la tarde-noche del DJ.

Y sera momento de entrar el Lunes.

Salu2


----------



## chameleon (12 Dic 2008)

joer no os precipitéis, esperad a que abra WS, tiene pinta de irse al -5%

repsol ha tocado el 14,55 hace unos minutos

sigo pensando que el ibex tiene que bajar más, estos días hemos subido más, hay que corregir

si repsol llega al -6% hoy entro a saco, si se queda entorno al -4% lo dejo para lunes


----------



## Hagen (12 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> joer no os precipitéis, esperad a que abra WS, tiene pinta de irse al -5%
> 
> repsol ha tocado el 14,55 hace unos minutos
> 
> ...



Al final me voy a tener que meter en Repsol, yo tambiem......

Podemos ser manos fuertes!!!!


----------



## tonuel (12 Dic 2008)

iLuso dijo:


> El Ibex ya lleva perdido un 4.55%.... ¿tonuel te queda tinta en el tampón?



La tinta para el ibex nunca se me acaba... :


Saludos


----------



## rosonero (12 Dic 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Al final me voy a tener que meter en Repsol, yo tambiem......
> 
> Podemos ser manos fuertes!!!!



Hasta yo que no tengo mucho idea me está tentando la idea de contratar el broker de la cuenta naranja y estrenarlo con las dichosas repsoles


----------



## Hagen (12 Dic 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> La tinta para el ibex nunca se me acaba... :
> 
> 
> Saludos



No me seas tacaño!!! y pidele a los Reyes una certifiación digital de FNMT clase 2 para que quede de por vida!!! :


----------



## tonuel (12 Dic 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Al final *me voy a tener que meter en Repsol*, yo tambien......
> 
> Podemos ser manos fuertes!!!!





rosonero dijo:


> Hasta yo que no tengo mucho idea me está tentando la idea de *contratar el broker *de la cuenta naranja y estrenarlo con las dichosas *repsoles*



¿Estais de coña o qué...? :





No sabeis con quien os jugais los cuartos... 



Saludos


----------



## iLuso (12 Dic 2008)

Algunos bancos están malitos....

Popular -3.97%
BBVA -6.26%
Santander -9.08%
ING -10.61%


----------



## chameleon (12 Dic 2008)

la idea es esperar a USA, que el dow se deje 380 puntos fácilmente. el ibex como es tontorrón le seguirá, irán saltando los stop loss hasta dejarnos -550 puntillos y ahí entrar 

claro que igual el dow hace pequeño amago de bajar y luego vah parriba 

es muy diveertido, todo el fin de semana pensando si el lunes subirá o seguirá bajando ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Dic 2008)

Tonuel, tira las planchas de hacer cromos.... hay que hacer nuevas para la tarde, prepara la manivela...

de todas formas yo esperaba un 8% al menos, esto es una mierda de caida!


saludos


----------



## >> 47 << (12 Dic 2008)

La Bourse de Paris chute de 5,59% à la mi-journée - La crise financi&egrave;re - NouvelObs.com
12/12/08

Chute no es patapumparriba, hamijos. Chute sisnifica caida, pabajo. ¿Se refugiará todo esa pastorra que sale de la bolsa, en tochos, vertiginosamente? 

Con la de paro vertiginoso que se prevé, no sé yo sí...


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Dic 2008)

>> 47 << dijo:


> La Bourse de Paris chute de 5,59% à la mi-journée - La crise financi&egrave;re - NouvelObs.com
> 12/12/08
> 
> Chute no es patapumparriba, hamijos. Chute sisnifica caida, pabajo. ¿Se refugiará todo esa pastorra que sale de la bolsa, en tochos, vertiginosamente?
> ...



para-chutes para todos


----------



## Greatest Gili (12 Dic 2008)

>> 47 << dijo:


> Chute no es patapumparriba, hamijos. Chute sisnifica caida, pabajo.



La chota chuta y deja chata a la Chita callando y cayendo.
YouTube - Las lecciones de la abuela de Litoral (Ejercicio 1)


----------



## CHARLIE (12 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> para-chutes para todos




"Azku", ¿Te has fijado el mega-hostión del Santander hoy?

¿Qué opinas al respecto?

Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Dic 2008)

BXX.PA: Summary for SGAM ETF XB.DJ EUR. - Yahoo! Finance

Por ahora siguen subiendo, a ver que hacen los americanos.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-FqA2WINPF4&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-FqA2WINPF4&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## chameleon (12 Dic 2008)

hay miedo
el Ibex se deja 448 puntos ahora mismo, cuando abra WS a ver si avanza un poco la cosa (pabajoooo jajaja)

edit: Repsol a 14,45 uyuyuy que me tiembla la mano


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Dic 2008)

CHARLIE dijo:


> "Azku", ¿Te has fijado el mega-hostión del Santander hoy?
> 
> ¿Qué opinas al respecto?
> 
> Saludos



que si pierde los 6 se va a 5,75.... eso cuanta caida sería?




por cierto, que sepais que los futuros del SP500 han rozado su limite de caida.... a ver como acaba esto


----------



## tonuel (12 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Tonuel, tira las planchas de hacer cromos.... hay que hacer nuevas para la tarde, prepara la manivela...
> 
> de todas formas yo esperaba un 8% al menos, *esto es una mierda de caida*!
> 
> ...



Si, ésto es una mierda... :o

A ver si después de comer se anima la cosa... 



Saludos


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Dic 2008)

Alguien se acuerda a cuanto se pago o la horquilla de pagos de los derechos para la ampliación del santander.?

Favor me harias para dar un onwed a un promotor que conozco .


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Dic 2008)

Invertia.com - HBOS dispara a 9.000 millones sus pérdidas crediticias y se hunde en bolsa


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Dic 2008)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Alguien se acuerda a cuanto se pago o la horquilla de pagos de los derechos para la ampliación del santander.?
> 
> Favor me harias para dar un onwed a un promotor que conozco .



0.12/.44

Yo compre a .18 y vendí a .33


----------



## kalvin (12 Dic 2008)

FORD MOTOR: Deutsche Bank Securities baja recomendación a vender desde mantener (12/12/2008 14:32)


Alguien se va a hacer pupita.....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Dic 2008)

Futuros ahora mismo 440 puntos en rojo españa, y unos 250 en ws.






A vuestra salud, hoy invito yo.


----------



## kalvin (12 Dic 2008)

Por cierto, alguien sabe a que hora es la intervencion de Azcunaveteya sobre la situacion de hoy? . Ansiosos estemos


----------



## Hagen (12 Dic 2008)

teletipo de Bush.... diciendo que habra ayudas

Ha subido 70 puntos el dow, pero los acabo de perder.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Dic 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> teletipo de Bush.... diciendo que habra ayudas
> 
> Ha subido 70 puntos el dow, pero los acabo de perder.



Fuente¿?
Saludos!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Dic 2008)

200 puntos rojos en WS


----------



## wsleone (12 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Fuente¿?
> Saludos!



Hagen Routers


----------



## SNB4President (12 Dic 2008)

GM dejándose un 20% en preapertura... esperemos que los stop loss de Kujire hayan saltado ya. DJI a -200 a falta de 5 minutos... a ver el inicio de la sesión que será emocionante.


----------



## CHARLIE (12 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Futuros ahora mismo 440 puntos en rojo españa, y unos 250 en ws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gracias, gracias, muy amable de tu parte.


----------



## Hagen (12 Dic 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> teletipo de Bush.... diciendo que habra ayudas
> 
> Ha subido 70 puntos el dow, pero los acabo de perder.



De un amiguete americano a traves del messenger.

Pero vamos de toda confianza


----------



## CHARLIE (12 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Futuros ahora mismo 440 puntos en rojo españa, y unos 250 en ws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Calla, calla, que parece que la estafa del Ibex empieza a "ascender" levemente.........seguro que el gilipollas de turno de EE.UU (Bush parece ser), ya ha salido a la palestra a decir que no se preocupen que ya lo pagaremos todo con el dinero de la gente.

Vivir para ver!


----------



## El_Presi (12 Dic 2008)

La Casa Blanca estudia utilizar el plan de rescate financiero para ayudar al automóvil
15:22

La administración Bush está considerando diversas opciones para salvar a la industria del automóvil después del rechazo del Senado al plan de rescate.

Entre las opciones, el Gobierno baraja usar los fondos del paquete de 700.000 millones de dólares destinados a la banca, el famoso TARP (Troubled Asset Relief Program), según ha anunciado la portavoz de la Casa Blanca, Dana Perino.

"Un colapso precipitado de la industria del automóvil tendría un impacto severo en nuestra economía, y sería irresponsable ahora mismo debilitar y desestabilizar más nuestra economía", señaló.


----------



## SNB4President (12 Dic 2008)

Primer minuto: DJI bajando 200 y estabilizándose. Por ahí andaremos un rato.


----------



## SNB4President (12 Dic 2008)

Ah, y el SP500 a 854... cuándo era el soporte aquél famoso antes de los 700... ¿820?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Dic 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> De un amiguete americano a traves del messenger.
> 
> Pero vamos de toda confianza



Pues muchas gracias por tu aportación..

Y saludos de mi parte a tu colega.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Dic 2008)

esto va parriba un rato


----------



## SNB4President (12 Dic 2008)

Qué bueno el comentario de Cárpatos: 

¿Qué pasa? [Imprimir] Serenity markets



Hay algunas subidas desde mínimos después de que la casa Blanca asegure que va a usar los fondos que presuntamente eran para el rescate de bancos para salvar a las compañías de automoción. Esto es el Titanic. ¿Cómo pueden dar pólizas de seguro los que viajan en el Titanic sobre el propio hundimiento del Titanic?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> esto va parriba un rato



Yo en 15 minutos tengo señal de venta en TRIX,MACD, y estocastico. Hasta cuando crees que caeremos¿?.

Saludos!

8300 en el DJi me parece razonable.


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2008)

Ese SAN que se está recuperando del -10%


----------



## Sleepwalk (12 Dic 2008)

kalvin dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien sabe a que hora es la intervencion de Azcunaveteya sobre la situacion de hoy? . Ansiosos estemos



Eso, eso, que yo me aprovisioné hasta de pipas para la sesión de esta tarde al calor del brasero.
Avisad de la hora de emisión.
¿O hay contraprogramación como en las cadenas de tv?:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Dic 2008)

Posible triangulo. Opiniones¿?. Al alza, a la baja¿?


----------



## pobracara (12 Dic 2008)




----------



## kalvin (12 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Yo en 15 minutos tengo señal de venta en TRIX,MACD, y estocastico. Hasta cuando crees que caeremos¿?.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> 8300 en el DJi me parece razonable.




Joe macho, 15 minutos de reloj. Enhorabuena.

Editado para echarme unas risas con el el grafico del Donw, mu explicito, si señor. jajaja


----------



## Mulder (12 Dic 2008)

Hoy tenemos:

- Señal de cambio de tendencia.
- Gap fuerte a la baja pero ya cerca de ser cerrado (al menos el de las 22:00)
- Luna llena.
- Semana siguiente con vencimiento de futuros.

Durante la apertura se ha fulminado el objetivo que estaba manteniendo desde hace unos días y ahora toca rebote, incluyendo una poderosa señal de cambio de tendencia que aparece en un momento muy oportuno. Yo creo que es el momento de ponerse largos durante todas las navidades hasta el viernes 26, que es cuando hay un efecto estacional que hace bajar las bolsas y además el día 27 hay luna nueva.

El objetivo de esta tendencia alcista son los 2600 del Stoxx.

La dos primeras semanas de enero espero que sean bajistas también pero moderadamente, a partir del lunes de la 3a semana de enero deberíamos subir durante otras dos semanas y la última de enero debería ser bajista hasta mitad de febrero, durante este período podríamos hacer nuevos suelos de mercado.

En fin, este es el plan que veo para los próximos meses, a medida que vayan ocurriendo cosas definiré nuevos objetivos y modificaremos alguna cosa. Sepan que el sábado de la semana que viene (no mañana) salgo de viaje hacia sudamérica hasta el año que viene (el 4 de enero ya vuelvo), creo que tendré Internet allí pero no puedo asegurarlo 100%, de todas formas no podré seguir la bolsa del mismo modo que lo hago aquí, entre otras cosas por la diferencia horaria.

Y además estaré 'muy ocupado' poniéndome moreno y bebiendo pisco sour


----------



## tonuel (12 Dic 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> No me seas tacaño!!! y pidele a los Reyes una *certifiación digital de FNMT clase 2* para que quede de por vida!!! :



:

Tendré que estudiar el tema... 



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy tenemos:
> 
> - Señal de cambio de tendencia.
> - Gap fuerte a la baja pero ya cerca de ser cerrado (al menos el de las 22:00)
> ...




Joe macho, como se nota los que saben. Envidia me das. Y no crees que el estocastico da señal de venta clara en todos los mercados. Yo es por eso por lo que estoy corto, durante los ultimos 6 meses raras han sido las ocasiones en que no cumple el patrón.

En todo caso, disfruta de tus merecidas vacas.

PD: A ver si yo puedo disfrutar de estos osos .


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Dic 2008)

esta bajada es de pobres.... venga america, que te tienes que caer un cojon hoy


----------



## Sleepwalk (12 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> esta bajada es de pobres.... venga america, que te tienes que caer un cojon hoy



En ello está, en ello... dale un respiro y paciencia que ella se caerá.
Edito: de todas formas si se cae un "cojón" se quedará casi un eunuco.


----------



## creative (12 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy tenemos:
> 
> - Señal de cambio de tendencia.
> - Gap fuerte a la baja pero ya cerca de ser cerrado (al menos el de las 22:00)
> ...




En que te basas? en chuparte el dedo y ver hace que lado viene el aire?

Enserio espero que no te creas lo que dices, te digo por enesima vez el suelo de ibex y down son los 6000 puntos, en esta situacion lo unico rentable es cojer posiciones largas, el pepito necesita dinero y saca los 4 que le quedan en bolsa.

Sigo pensnado que la bolsa es como jugar al poker.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Dic 2008)

Es jugar al poker. Tú lo has dicho.

Ojo, creo que vamos a empezar a caer con fuerza en USA.


----------



## creative (12 Dic 2008)

el tema esque las personas como tuyo y yo no miramos la carta y los rockefeller y otros mas saben que tienen en la mano.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Dic 2008)

creative dijo:


> el tema esque las personas como tuyo y yo no miramos la carta y los rockefeller y otros mas saben que tienen en la mano.



Y lo que llevamos nosotros. .

Yo sigo apostando a chica, a ver si no me llevo el 0WNED.


----------



## Sleepwalk (12 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Es jugar al poker. Tú lo has dicho.
> 
> Ojo, creo que vamos a empezar a caer con fuerza en USA.



Pues, colega, deben ser caídas invertidas, porque desde que lo has escrito ha subido casi 100 puntos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Dic 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Pues, colega, deben ser caídas invertidas, porque desde que lo has escrito ha subido casi 100 puntos.


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2008)

Vaya ataque a repsol en los últimos minutos.


----------



## chameleon (12 Dic 2008)

vaya una mierda de día
...y repsol con un volumen irrisorio


----------



## Vercingetorix (12 Dic 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Dada la tendencia que vengo observano en el Ibex ultimamente, yo apuesto a q no se va a separar mucho de los 9.000 puntos.
> 
> 
> Es mas, considero q hoy, una bajada de en torono al 3% es algo normal, tambien a veces tiene subidas de ese estilo, es algo logico en un indice de bolsa, subidas y bajadas. Pero sin grandes caidas ni brusquedades, creo q esos dias ya han pasado



Bueno, pues más o menos así ha sido. Si es q el Ibex es tan predecible...


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Dic 2008)

EURUSD=X: Summary for EUR to USD - Yahoo! Finance venga eurito!


----------



## Sleepwalk (12 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


>



Creo que alguno más debería "autoownearse".......


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Dic 2008)

Ho, Ho, Ho, Tonuel esto te lo deja mi amigo Santa Klaus... 

*HBOS -22,95%
LLOYDS -17,78%
RBS -15,13%
UBS -8,51%
BARCLAYS -8,13%
CAGRICOLE -7,54%
COMMERZBANK -6,85%
SGENERALE -6,74%
KBC -6,55%
BNP PARIBAS -6,27%
DBANK -4,91%
ING -4,51%
SANTANDER -4,25%
BBVA -3,48%
*

Hoy no me he podido conectar mucho, pero este post es "mítico"...

Feliz Fin de Semana a todos, no bebáis mucho en las cenas de empresa... 

Saludos....


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Dic 2008)

oiga oiga, que aun queda tiempo, ya vera ya vera
recuerda la ultima media hora de ayer? imagine que cae un 5% al final mas el 3,5% de ayer o yo que sé


busco excusas, porque deberia petar


----------



## Mulder (12 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> oiga oiga, que aun queda tiempo, ya vera ya vera
> recuerda la ultima media hora de ayer? imagine que cae un 5% al final mas el 3,5% de ayer o yo que sé
> 
> busco excusas, porque deberia petar



Pues yo sigo creyendo que la petada del día ha sido en la apertura, que no ha sido moco de pavo. Luego ha bajado un poco pero se ha ido recuperando y juraría que en estos momentos lo que se pretende es cerrar el gap, no creo que lo lleguen a conseguir pero nunca se sabe, parece que haber voluntad hayla.

Creo que durante la última hora tendremos festival bajista pero sin exageraciones.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Dic 2008)

Gas Natural compra a Caixanova el 4,72% de Unión Fenosa. europapress.es


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> oiga oiga, que aun queda tiempo, ya vera ya vera
> recuerda la ultima media hora de ayer? imagine que cae un 5% al final mas el 3,5% de ayer o yo que sé
> 
> 
> busco excusas, porque deberia petar



Y debería haber petado,pero como Bush ha declarado,lo que ha declarado,van a salvar los muebles de momento.
Dji +0,28% y acenso vertical.

¿Y si invoco a Paulson?


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Dic 2008)

joder, que salga bush hablando por la tele o bernanke u alguien asi... rapido que me como el owned! el del euro-dolar no me lo como eh!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Dic 2008)

Me están jodiendo. Al menos como diria el sinatra siempre me quedará el alcohol, y hoy es viernes.

Si cierra por encima de 8660 Morningstar de libro en el dji en 4 horas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Me están jodiendo. Al menos como diria el sinatra siempre me quedará el alcohol, y hoy es viernes.
> 
> Si cierra por encima de 8660 Morningstar de libro en el dji en 4 horas.



Goldman slashes 2009 commodity price forecasts - Yahoo! Finance 

no puede cerrar en verde joer!! nOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## chameleon (12 Dic 2008)

seamos realistas, hay rally de navidad


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Dic 2008)

Economía/Finanzas.- Egerton Capital declara una 'posición corta' del 0,308% en el Popular. europapress.es aha, toma rally preparado


----------



## un marronazo (12 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Goldman slashes 2009 commodity price forecasts - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> no puede cerrar en verde joer!! nOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



hay que esperar a las 9'45


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Dic 2008)

Y una pregunta para entendidos.

Que sentido tienen los rallys de navidad¿?


----------



## Mulder (12 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Y una pregunta para entendidos.
> 
> Que sentido tienen los rallys de navidad¿?



Suele ser la inversión en bolsa de pagas extra durante las navidades donde todo sube también porque se desata el consumismo de la población que quiere desear felices fiestas con algún gift.

Que yo sepa es eso, aunque parece insuficiente a todas luces.


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> seamos realistas, hay rally de navidad



A partir de cuando empieza? Yo hasta ahora no veo nada.
DJI 5 días


----------



## chameleon (12 Dic 2008)




----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Suele ser la inversión en bolsa de pagas extra durante las navidades donde todo sube también porque se desata el consumismo de la población que quiere desear felices fiestas con algún gift.
> 
> Que yo sepa es eso, aunque parece insuficiente a todas luces.



de las empresas que esperan a pagarlo o de los trabajadores que lo cobran?

estoy mirando las campañas de pensiones de este año y la gente esta tirando la casa por la ventana


un chartista diria: ya ha hecho las 3 ondas, ahora toca pabajo a todo trapo


----------



## Freeman (12 Dic 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Creo que alguno más debería "autoownearse".......



Pues sí, las ansias nunca son buenas jejej


http://g.imageshack.us/img508/avidnessdg4.jpg/1/


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Dic 2008)

Chameleon,tienes razón, el Ibex pinta mejor,pero el triángulo creo que se mantiene.
Máxima precaución.


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Dic 2008)

DJI HCH de libro y pabajo -080%

La tarde va a ser muuuy larga.


----------



## chameleon (12 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Chameleon,tienes razón, el Ibex pinta mejor,pero el triángulo creo que se mantiene.
> Máxima precaución.



 si yo lo que quiero es que se vaya a visitar los 7800 ...

niños el dow ha tocado los 8460, -80 puntillos, hay esperanza...


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Dic 2008)

Apoya en la línea de tendencia y rebota.Ha salido como un cohete.Igual superamos máximos intradía

Chameleon,creo que los 7800 igual los consigues en pocos días.


----------



## chameleon (12 Dic 2008)

con un poco de suerte...


----------



## Sleepwalk (12 Dic 2008)

Entre unos y otros jugando a "rapeles" me habéis jodido la tarde.: espero que no me deis encima la cena.


----------



## chameleon (12 Dic 2008)

te faltaba el thanked no 100


----------



## Sleepwalk (12 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> te faltaba el thanked no 100



Pues a cambio del owned, te dejo otro y sólo te falta un thanked a ti
Vaya tarde más mal empleada.
¿A quién hay que pedirle la devolución de la entrada?
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Dic 2008)

¡¡Pues toma el 101 que es capicúa y trae suerte!!

Por cierto sleepwalk,estas corto o largo?


----------



## Sleepwalk (12 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> ¡¡Pues toma el 101 que es capicúa y trae suerte!!
> 
> Por cierto sleepwalk,estas corto o largo?



Ni corto ni largo.....en el banco al 5,5% a 9 meses, que con los apoyos del Estado da menos sobresaltos.
Cuando quiera emociones fuertes.....ya me dejaré "caer" por la bolsa.


Edito: dejo esto a ver si "espabilan" los WS y vuelvo a la sesión de remate.
Saludos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Dic 2008)

puestos a desear, despues de que el bush me haya jodido la tarde...


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Dic 2008)

Esta cerquita de máximos
¿Invoco a Paulson ?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Dic 2008)

Ohhh maestros chartistas, es esto un HCH. Estoy prosperando¿?


----------



## Pabajista (12 Dic 2008)

Que pasa aqui? porque no caemos ya de una vez?


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Dic 2008)

Iguala máximos y stocastico algo sobrevendido.Puede escalar más

Mixtables,vas mejor ,edito tu gráfico y contesto


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Dic 2008)

me voy colocando en posicion?



fuck bush, con lo bien que iba todo antes de que abriesen la boca
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/White-House-considers-help-apf-13817782.html


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Dic 2008)

por cierto, el bono se desploma ojo!

de max a minimos un 10%

http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=^TNX


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Dic 2008)

Mixtables,esta es otra posible interpretación.
Por cierto,haces los gráficos enormes.


----------



## chameleon (12 Dic 2008)

QUE VIENE EL MAGO PAULSON!!!


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Dic 2008)

Nuevo máximo DJI 8690,mier*a bush.Me alegro por GM porque soy maño pero...¿y si miente,ose lo piensa y es humo?
Luego,si veo el índice fuerte hago la invocación


----------



## Pabajista (12 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> me voy colocando en posicion?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



paciencia...


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Dic 2008)

Entre 8570 y 8600 volatilidad máxima con stocástico en tierra de nadie.Tension ma´xima

¡¡Enga Paulson,siervo del caos,tu puedes!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Dic 2008)

Madre mia azkuna, al que le van a dar por culo va a ser a mi, 8600 puntos ahora mismo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Mixtables,esta es otra posible interpretación.
> Por cierto,haces los gráficos enormes.



Es cierto, el tuyo es mucho más simple y evidente. Chapó. Respecto a lo de los gráficos, intentaré darle una menor resolución.

Saludotes de un giñao que se va a llorar las pérdidas futuras a la latina.


----------



## chameleon (12 Dic 2008)

(azkuna)


----------



## Sleepwalk (12 Dic 2008)

Bueno ya estoy aquí.
Espero que los que deban "ownearse" cumplan con su deber, si así se lo merecieran.
Quedan 15 minutos de partido.


Edito: hay que joerse, me voy y ya me habéis puesto el DJ en verde. No se os puede dejar sólos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Dic 2008)

post 17427 sleep


----------



## Sleepwalk (12 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> post 17427 sleep



Jajajajajajaajja.
AUTÉNTICO. 
*!!!!!Eso es un hombre¡¡¡¡*

Edito: hasta el eurostoxx en verde. Azkuna, ya nos contarás que preveías. Pero si te lo habían dicho, el chivatazo te la ha metido doblada


----------



## Pabajista (12 Dic 2008)

En su descarga hay que decir que todas las circuntancias estaban favorales para pegarnos la gran ostia.

La negativa de la ayuda a los chatarreros del motor en USA y el nuevo escándalo que se ha desatado hoy en la banca, que veremos como afecta a los del SAN...


El problema es que el amiguete bush abre su boquita y sube el pan...


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Dic 2008)

la tarde mas sosa... queda a la expectativa de todo, menos mal que acerte con el bono y el dolar... y tampoco anduve lejos, pero me han jodido todo lo que tenia pensado

ya no pienso en un tiempo. por lo menos le hemos dado vidilla a este hilo


----------



## Sleepwalk (12 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> la tarde mas sosa... queda a la expectativa de todo, menos mal que acerte con el bono y el dolar... y tampoco anduve lejos, pero me han jodido todo lo que tenia pensado
> 
> ya no pienso en un tiempo. por lo menos le hemos dado vidilla a este hilo



En WS a punto de irse de cañas, y los que tengan más suerte a echar un 
kiki. No tienen ni fuerzas ya para bajar.
A LO QUE HEMOS LLEGADO.


----------



## Misterio (12 Dic 2008)

Por lo menos a ver si ganamos el partido.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> la tarde mas sosa... queda a la expectativa de todo, menos mal que acerte con el bono y el dolar... y tampoco anduve lejos, pero me han jodido todo lo que tenia pensado
> 
> ya no pienso en un tiempo. por lo menos le hemos dado vidilla a este hilo



Equivocarme contigo es como un pivón que te rechaza. Fracasas, pero te deja buen sabor de boca.

Ahora si que me piro. Saludos a todos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Dic 2008)

venga va:

*LUNES NEGRO*


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> venga va:
> 
> *LUNES NEGRO*



QUE NOOOO, que es broma, os compensaré, os devuelvo la entrada... el domingo subo las tablas de los bancos... de todos, ing, uno-e etc....

aunque no se pq me dan que son un poco "precocinadas"


----------



## Sleepwalk (12 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> venga va:
> 
> *LUNES NEGRO*



Fijo, de Lunes a Viernes puede ser.
El que la persigue la consigue.
Tu como los de Canal 9 cuando dan el tiempo......siempre predicen lo mismo, cuando aciertan...."ya lo decíamos ayer" y de 100 aciertan 1.
Buen fin de semana a todos. Voy por el cubata y a ver una peli.
Saludos.


----------



## Mulder (12 Dic 2008)

Pues yo esta mañana he dicho que no era buen día para ponerse corto y ya ven lo que ha pasado. Suelo acertar cuando tengo a todo el hilo en contra ¿se han dado cuenta? 

Este lunes abriremos al alza, nos pasaremos la mañana bajando para tocar el gap y nos volveremos a ir arriba, ahora nos toca llegar al objetivo del 2614 en el Stoxx que es bastante factible para el lunes si tenemos un día como hoy, aunque yo me conformo con que el lunes lleguemos al 2539 que es la siguiente cota a tocar, en cuanto lleguemos ahí podrán ponerse cortos un buen rato porque habrá un pequeño rebote.


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Dic 2008)

Azkuna,tu estabas del lado correcto.Los políticos están cambiando las reglas del juego.
Cuando volvía en bus a casa sobre las 15:00 los futuros usa caian a saco.Me bajo del autobús sobre las 15:20 y oigo en Intereconomía la noticia de Bush.La apertura de WS se ha suavizado un webo.
Por lo menos Paulson ha contenido la subida.Juas,juas
Y si yo fuese Bush le habría dicho a mi cuñada que se aprovechara de la maniobra,y se hubiese puesto larga.Que para eso soy el presi y puedo dar inbformación privilegiada.

Me voy a ver alguna peli y al sobre.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Dic 2008)

santander caia un 10% antes de USA, estaba siendo muy negro


----------



## Kujire (12 Dic 2008)

*Breaking News...*

*Le darán el dinero del TARP a las AUTOS????*



> Os dejo unas horas solos y veo que lo único que hacen es jugar a la play!
> 
> Bueno como saben y creo que a estas alturas ya sienten *el senado ha rechazado el plan de las autos*, los días, las horas caen como losas y la situación se tensa de una forma tal sólo apta para personas que les gustan las sensaciones fuertes.
> 
> ...



El tesoro ha dicho que podría usar los fondos TARP para ayudar a las autos. Actualmente 7 proveedores, 2 fabricantes de metales, 15% de Químicas y 2 anunciantes ya sufren las consecuencias de la incertidumbre.

GM tiene una situación patrimonial negativa en su balance, tienen que organizarse por medio de bankarrota o por el gob. Chrysler no es una empresa pñublica y no tienen por qué enseñar sus cartas por lo que es más dificil evaluar su situación y no han probado que necesiten el dinrro, por lo que la gente se pregunta ¿por qué no le presta el dinero sus propietarios?

Sin embargo, en estas dos últimas horas existe optimisto de que la admon le prestará pasta a Chrysler..... *hay que recordar que el CEO de Chrysler trabajó con Bush hace años*. Algo tiene que pasar.... es demasiado que no pase algo bueno para la economía, desempleo, ... parece que van a hacer algo al 50% de posibilidades para que lleguen a Enero.

Bueno, les dejo que today is Friday!!

*Por cierto seguimos en rally de navidad no me os despisteis, esto es sólo para coger impulso, Santa va a venir cargado, pero para Reyes... el "negro" nos trae mucho carbón!!!*


----------



## tonuel (13 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ho, Ho, Ho, Tonuel esto te lo deja mi amigo Santa Klaus...



Gracias...


HBOS -22,95%



LLOYDS -17,78%
RBS -15,13%



UBS -8,51%
BARCLAYS -8,13%
CAGRICOLE -7,54%
COMMERZBANK -6,85%
SGENERALE -6,74%
KBC -6,55%
BNP PARIBAS -6,27%





Pero lo que yo quiero es repartir felicitaciones en el ibex joder... :


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Dic 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Gracias...
> 
> 
> HBOS -22,95%
> ...




de nest güik, may fren, yull si


----------



## tonuel (13 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> de nest güik, may fren, yull si



Ya veo que vas mejorando con el inglés... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 Dic 2008)

Vamos a ver como afecta el nuevo pufo al santander mañana lunes, Mister Madoff.....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 Dic 2008)

Hola a todos: Tristemente creo que no tendrá demasiada repercusión, aunque cuando lo leí el lunes parecia mucho menos inofensivo que hoy.

Espero que hayais disfrutado del weekend.

Saludotes!


----------



## explorador (14 Dic 2008)

Tonuel ten preparados certificados de dos dígitos para el lunes, van hacer falta


----------



## El_Presi (14 Dic 2008)

pero si la noticia ya se sabía el viernes por la mañana y no pasó nada grave


----------



## SNB4President (14 Dic 2008)

Resumen de bolsas del medio oriente:

Egipto: -0,41%
Kuwait: -0,05%
Israel: -1,11%
Bahrain: -0,02%
Arabia Saudí: -1,34%
Jordania: +2,45%
Oman: -0,67%
Qatar: +2,55%
Emiratos Árabes Unidos: -0,86%

Y tranquilos, este lunes las bolsas tienen que subir en proporción con las últimas horas de Wall Street, o sea, empezaremos subiendo hasta la tarde a ver como les va a nuestras queridas automovilísticas.


----------



## chameleon (14 Dic 2008)

yo creo también que va a subir toda la semana. el punto donde entró donpepito a 14,7 en rep no está mal, yo quería entrar a 14,55 o así pero me lié en el trabajo y cuando me di cuenta ya había hablado bush con su bocaza


----------



## donpepito (14 Dic 2008)

Aunque sea un mini-rally me conformo..... esta semana se presenta interesante para Repsol, el petroleo -recorte producción- y reunión el miércoles OPEP.

Repsol llegó a verse a 14,44 eur alrededor de las dos de la tarde.


----------



## UNKPAR (14 Dic 2008)

El índice TA-25 de las 25 empresas de más capitalización de Israel (Madoff es judio) ha caido hoy un 3,38%...poco le han importado las subidas de Wall Street del viernes.


----------



## elfo-oscuro (14 Dic 2008)

el lunes descalabro del santander por el fraude de manford. Y a la tarde con apertura de DOW descalabro de todas las bolsas europeas, ya lo estoy viendo....


----------



## Tupper (14 Dic 2008)

elfo-oscuro dijo:


> el lunes descalabro del santander por el fraude de manford.



Justo lo estaba pensando. Será una buena oportunidad para entrar si cae a 5.

Francamente no creo que le afecte mucho y por mucho tiempo.


----------



## SNB4President (14 Dic 2008)

Que nooooo, que no pasará nada mañana por la mañana, Obamita es muy güeno y la FED va a salvar Detroit... ahora, si mañana se publica algún resultado malito para los Yankees tipo descenso de pedidos duraderos o alguna cosa así, entonces sí que nos tendremos que rasgar las vestiduras... ves, sin saber nada de chartismo he hecho un análisis de "pa qué".


----------



## El_Presi (14 Dic 2008)

otra vez, la noticia del timo fue el viernes, día donde el santander estuvo perdiendo hasta un 10% y acabó con -4.25%


----------



## donpepito (14 Dic 2008)

Si, pero fue por bajada de bancos en general.... entonces no se conocia en profundidad si era una de los afectados por este nuevo gran puff.


----------



## explorador (14 Dic 2008)

hay algo que no entiendo, una entidad comercializa productos que producen perdidas para sus depositantes de *3.000 millones de euros, 5 billones de las antiguas pesetas*, grupo Santander, y no va a tener incidendia en la cotización de sus acciones, yo solo sé, que no sé nada.


----------



## donpepito (14 Dic 2008)

Pero quien sabe.... lo mismo ya lo tenían previsto hace unas semanas, la rapidez de la ampliación.... etc.

Santander no es un banco que venda duros a 4 pesetas, siempre hay un "pero" .......


----------



## UNKPAR (14 Dic 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> otra vez, la noticia del timo fue el viernes, día donde el santander estuvo perdiendo hasta un 10% y acabó con -4.25%



El impacto sobre el Santander del viernes eran suposiciones (además de realizar un anuncio significativo de reducción de 1.900 empleos en UK que pudo influir en el valor), hoy el primer impacto está confirmado...2.330 millones es mucho dinero, además y según explicó el propio Madoff están volatilizados con lo que no se podrá recuperar nada por muchas acciones legales que emprendan...con Lehman aún se puede pleitear o darles alguna valoración...lo de Madoff vale "0".
Realizar la comunicación en domingo (¿presionados por el Banco de España?) da más trascendencia al tema.
Tendrá un segundo impacto de relación con los clientes y por su perfil (no es conveniente tener cabreados a los 'qualifying investors')
Además tendrá más implicaciones por la teoría de la cucaracha (si ves una es que puede haber más)

A medio plazo deberá aumentar la regulación, es increible que una entidad supervisada por la SEC pueda generar un pufo de 50.000 MM USD


----------



## tonuel (14 Dic 2008)

El Santander sólo ha perdido 17 millones, los que han palmado pasta son los clientes que metieron el dinero en ese fondo de alto riesgo... :o

El Santander asegura que Madoff gestionó 2330 millones de inversores españoles - 14/12/08 - elEconomista.es



Quien no quiere ahogarse no cruza el rio... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 Dic 2008)

Si el SAN se ha apresurado a emitir una nota de prensa en domingo, es que es más grave de lo que nos quieren hacer creer.


----------



## UNKPAR (14 Dic 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> El Santander sólo ha perdido 17 millones, los que han palmado pasta son los clientes que metieron el dinero en ese fondo de alto riesgo... :o
> 
> El Santander asegura que Madoff gestionó 2330 millones de inversores españoles - 14/12/08 - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



El Santander, como cualquier banco, obtiene sus ingresos recurrentes de la rentabilidad que saca a sus clientes...Clientes insatisfechos por inversiones equivocadas significa menos negocio y menos ingresos...es así de simple.


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (14 Dic 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> El Santander sólo ha perdido 17 millones, los que han palmado pasta son los clientes que metieron el dinero en ese fondo de alto riesgo... :o
> 
> El Santander asegura que Madoff gestionó 2330 millones de inversores españoles - 14/12/08 - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...




Me apunto a este discurso, aunque el rio va andar revuelto seguro. No me extrañaria una de histeria colectiva... "porque si".
:


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Dic 2008)

a ver, no creo que mañana la bolsa baje por esto... no creo, vamos...

pero todo puede ser...


se prepara la mayor bajada de la historia: Fed mulls interest rate cut, maybe to all-time low - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## tonuel (14 Dic 2008)

A mi mañana me encantaria sacar a Nelson a repartir leches... 








Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Dic 2008)

yo no dejo de leer que LOS FONDOS OPTIMAL esos, en cnmv, son sin rentabilidad asegurada....

si el SAN chupa los gastos y la cotizacion esta descontando que va a ganar 10.000 millones este año.... 2500 minolles son el 25% menos...

menos para el accionista con lo que...





AUS +3% y mas


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Dic 2008)

Asia desmadrada al alza, veremos como acaba.


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Dic 2008)

Arranca el Nikkei con un subidon de ordago.Parece que pasan de Madoff. +3,65% y parriba.
Que tienen la noche tonta Tonuel!! Igual mañana te dejan descansar.
Yo que pensaba que el DJI subiria hasta la zona 8700 y luego pabajo,me la tendre que envainar de momento.
Espero que no entren estos dias muchas gacelas bobolsistas y se queden pilladas.
Estoy currelando hasta las 7.Les tendre informados.
Que tengan inconfesables sueños!!


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Dic 2008)

Estan en 8623 tienen fuerte resistencia en 8700 y ya han subido un 4,63% en el primer tiron.Parece dificil de mantener.
Banzaiiii


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Estan en 8623 tienen fuerte resistencia en 8700 y ya han subido un 4,63% en el primer tiron.Parece dificil de mantener.
> Banzaiiii



4.53%. Ahora mismo. A ver como acaba esto.


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Dic 2008)

Creo que la subida del Nikkei va ser un gran rebote del gato muerto para coger incautos.... al final de la sesión si no esta en rojo poco le faltara, es mi opinión totalmente owned-able .


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Dic 2008)

Solo con que cerrara el gap seria la ostia


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Dic 2008)

04:56AM +5,31% Nos acercamos a los 8700,se acerca el momento de la verdad.
El dato del Tankan ha salido malote dice Intereconomia


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Dic 2008)

05:12 ¿Se esta girando? 8688 y ya no puede con su vida?
Ese dato quizas alegre el dia a Tonuel...

05:20 Doble techo con estocastico en sobrecompra.Tension...

05:45 Va goteando pabajo 8633 +4,83%

Por hoy voy a cerrar el chiringito
Saludos


----------



## donpepito (15 Dic 2008)

Buenos días.

Estos rusos, siguen jugando al despiste, ahora dicen que no pretenden nuevas adquisiciones internacionales.

Cuando ya está todo cerrado...... yo opino que para esta semana o la próxima se conoce la noticia de repsol.


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Estos rusos, siguen jugando al despiste, ahora dicen que no pretenden nuevas adquisiciones internacionales.
> 
> Cuando ya está todo cerrado...... yo opino que para esta semana o la próxima se conoce la noticia de repsol.



A los buenos días.

Repsol la están acumulando y todo indica que subirá, además de esto tenemos muchas noticias negativas en el sentido de que la cosa de lukoil no prosperará, noticias que solo buscan crear sentimiento contrario negativo.

Yo creo que es buen momento para entrar largos.

Por otra parte el Stoxx ha abierto al alza y ahora está bajando para encontrarse con el gap, sitio donde seguramente va a rebotar para mantenernos al alza la mayor parte del día.


----------



## Rocket (15 Dic 2008)

Jeje, este hilo va camino de convertirse en todo un hito de internet... 1,022,588 visitas y subiendo


----------



## donpepito (15 Dic 2008)

Me he salido de repsol, hoy tiene lastre del santander.


----------



## tonuel (15 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Me he salido de repsol, hoy tiene lastre del santander.



Te gusta asomarte al borde del precipicio eh hamijo... 


Un dia de estos Nelson repartirá hostias como panes... y espero no verte dentro... :o




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (15 Dic 2008)

Si...... me gusta algo de riesgo controlado....... sentir esa presión .... ya sabes!


----------



## rosonero (15 Dic 2008)

Me levanto le echo un ojo a cotizalia y veo que el Ibex sube un 1% : ,

miro la información de la misma página y encuentro, Madof, bla bla impagados sube un 91%, los hedge funds en estado de shock, Lukoil se lo replantea ... ¿pero como puede subir con la cae?

En cuanto a las repsoles, alguien puede explicar nivel neófitos cómo (y porqué, si se puede) afectará al valor de repsol la entrada de lukoil?

Gracias de antebrazo


----------



## donpepito (15 Dic 2008)

Futuros USA un pelín rojos...... y eurostoxx en rojo.

No presiento nada bueno.


----------



## rosonero (15 Dic 2008)

Otra cosita, me tiene intrigado ACCIONA, he visto que es una empresa multidisciplinar, que toca un poco de todo y su valor ha subido como la espuma en los últimos 10-15 días, desde los 70 euros a los 87 de hoy :: 

¿alguna explicación?


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> En cuanto a las repsoles, alguien puede explicar nivel neófitos cómo (y porqué, si se puede) afectará al valor de repsol la entrada de lukoil?
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo



Según el blog de Centeno es porque le proporcionará suministro de petroleo a muy buen precio, sobre todo para la propia repsol.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Dic 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Otra cosita, me tiene intrigado ACCIONA, he visto que es una empresa multidisciplinar, que toca un poco de todo y su valor ha subido como la espuma en los últimos 10-15 días, desde los 70 euros a los 87 de hoy ::
> 
> ¿alguna explicación?



Se rumorena que es por la salida de enel de endesa.

Hasta cuando veis las subidas en los indices?


----------



## javso (15 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Futuros USA un pelín rojos...... y eurostoxx en rojo.
> 
> No presiento nada bueno.



No entiendo nada. Lo lógico es que hubiera empezado tirando a la baja el Ibex por la estafa y luego ir subiendo poco a poco impulsado por la menor repercusión de lo que parecía y por el subidón del Nikkei, y está haciendo justo lo contrario. Yo ya me he salido de todo, después de dejar volar un montón de pasta, pero es que me da que esto va para abajo hoy.


----------



## donpepito (15 Dic 2008)

Acciona / Gamesa son pura especulación, en el momento que llegoo a 63,00€ no tenía liquidez, me hubiese gustado estar dentro una semana como mucho.

Repsol, la espero de nuevo, está vez por debajo de los 14,20€ la otra vez entré en 14,70€


----------



## SNB4President (15 Dic 2008)

Esto de la bolsa cada día se parece más al... como se llamaba, Alea Jacta Est; los dados ya están echados, no importan los datos objetivos que se vayan produciendo, si toca subir o bajar se sube o baja y punto. 

Buenos días gente. Salud y Tonuel para todos en esta semana pre-navideña. :d


----------



## tonuel (15 Dic 2008)

¿Estais intentado encontrarle sentido al ibex?

¿estamos locos o qué...? :




Saludos


----------



## rosonero (15 Dic 2008)

Gracias por las respuestas, veo que no eran tan difíciles de encontrar, la próxima vez buscaré un poco más.:o:o


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Acciona / Gamesa son pura especulación, en el momento que llegoo a 63,00€ no tenía liquidez, me hubiese gustado estar dentro una semana como mucho.
> 
> Repsol, la espero de nuevo, está vez por debajo de los 14,20€ la otra vez entré en 14,70€



Ojo, que se dice, se comenta que ana.mc tiene una put sobre endesa a 41leuracos. Yo entraré largo el año que viene, es una de las que me motivan.


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2008)

Parece que todo sigue el plan previsto para hoy, hemos rebotado justo un punto por encima del gap y ahora que nos echen un galgo.

Supongo que antes de la apertura de los gringos, o durante, tendremos algún episodio bajista aislado, probablemente coincidiendo con los máximos del día que se han hecho esta mañana al abrir.


----------



## técnica de hacienda (15 Dic 2008)

Yo no pego una, no gano un chavo, compre abengoa a 10,90 y vendi el viernes 5 creo a 11,45, no quiero ni mirar cuanto ha subido .
y todo lo que tengo lo tengo más barato que cuando lo compre:o
Y tenia Iberdrola renovables comprada a 2,09 y la vendi sin ganar un duro


----------



## chameleon (15 Dic 2008)

seguimos en rally ...


----------



## Ajoporro (15 Dic 2008)

Pues yo tenía 3.000€ ahorrados pa empezar a jugar en bolsa, y leyendo sus comentarios me he decidido a comprar 150 décimos de lotería, 15 por terminación, por lo que ya tengo asegurado el retorno del 10% de la inversión. Personalmente creo que es mejor invertir en lotería que en bolsa ... el día 23 hablamos de mis beneficios.


----------



## donpepito (15 Dic 2008)

Lo que me resulta incomprensible, es el poco castigo que lleva el santander a estas alturas, con el nuevo super pufo madoff.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2008)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Pues yo tenía 3.000€ ahorrados pa empezar a jugar en bolsa, y leyendo sus comentarios me he decidido a comprar 150 décimos de lotería, 15 por terminación, por lo que ya tengo asegurado el retorno del 10% de la inversión. Personalmente creo que es mejor invertir en lotería que en bolsa ... el día 23 hablamos de mis beneficios.



No crea

Un conocido se ha embolsado casi 10.000 euros por la ultimas subidas del SAN, con una subida de un euro, y eso que durante un buen tiempo estuvieron en rally de bajada. El dinero llama al dinero


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Dic 2008)

técnica de hacienda dijo:


> Yo no pego una, no gano un chavo, compre abengoa a 10,90 y vendi el viernes 5 creo a 11,45, no quiero ni mirar cuanto ha subido .
> y todo lo que tengo lo tengo más barato que cuando lo compre:o
> Y tenia Iberdrola renovables comprada a 2,09 y la vendi sin ganar un duro



Abengoa 12,65€ hace un rato...  Renovables está a 2,78€... no le doy los datos por joder, me gusta que la genta también reconozca cuando pierde, y eso le honra.
En el juego de la bolsa para que tu ganes tiene que perder otro...

Saludos... y suerte con su cartera


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Dic 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No crea
> 
> Un conocido se ha embolsado casi 10.000 euros por la ultimas subidas del SAN, con una subida de un euro, y eso que durante un buen tiempo estuvieron en rally de bajada. El dinero llama al dinero



Pues jugó con 60.000€ más o menos para ganar eso, los debía tener por corbata, ha ganado 10.000€ pero le podría haber salido como el culo...

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues jugó con 60.000€ más o menos para ganar eso, los debía tener por corbata, ha ganado 10.000€ pero le podría haber salido como el culo...
> 
> Saludos...



no señor

20.000 euros, y solo ha vendido la mitad


----------



## donpepito (15 Dic 2008)

De lo contrario se hubiese convertido a la secta de los nuevos pillados por el SAN


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Dic 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> no señor
> 
> 20.000 euros, y solo ha vendido la mitad



Ha sacado una rentabilidad del 50%? explícamelo...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (15 Dic 2008)

El subidón de los criterios se está corrigiendo hoy.


----------



## javso (15 Dic 2008)

visto el cambio de tendencia, acabo de entrar en iberdrola... no se porqué, pero me da buen rollito.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ha sacado una rentabilidad del 50%? explícamelo...
> 
> Saludos...



ha ganado cerca de un euro por accion y ha invertido 20.000 euros y ha vendido la mitad 

Si pudiera meteria en SAN o en BBVA; pese a todo lo que esta cayendo son valores que se puede sacar dinero,


----------



## SNB4President (15 Dic 2008)

Ese Euro, ese Euro, ¡eh!, ¡eh!

Euro to U.S. Dollar Exchange Rate - Yahoo! Finance

*1.3476*


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Dic 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ha ganado cerca de un euro por accion y ha invertido 20.000 euros y ha vendido la mitad
> 
> Si pudiera meteria en SAN o en BBVA; pese a todo lo que esta cayendo son valores que se puede sacar dinero,



A ver Pepitoria, te explico lo que yo entiendo. Tu amigo tiene 20.000€, compra acciones del SAN, pongamos a 5,5€, con lo cual le dan 3636 acciones, le suben 1€, y vende la mitad. Es decir, vende 1818 acciones ganando 1€, es decir gana 1818€ no 10.000€, no?

Saludos...

PD: A lo mejor me estas hablando de derechos de ampliación y no de acciones y por eso no me aclaro... :


----------



## Vercingetorix (15 Dic 2008)

Os quejais de vicio, yo pierdo en TODOS mis valores (BBVA, Inditex y Repsol)

A ver quien supera eso... lloronas!!


----------



## tonuel (15 Dic 2008)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Os quejais de vicio, yo pierdo en TODOS mis valores (BBVA, Inditex y Repsol)
> 
> A ver quien supera eso... lloronas!!




Tu regalo de reyes...






Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Dic 2008)

Yo sigo estando corto, peeeeero, si me camelais mucho, me cambio de acera, morenasos...

Besitos (L)


----------



## donpepito (15 Dic 2008)

El tapón de repsol de 15,00€ cuesta pasarlo, de momento hoy no puedo seguir en el casino, tengo sobrepasado el limite de operativa en mi broker.

Voy a tener que pasar a 6.000.000,00€ mensuales, es que no se puede operar en intradía de otro modo.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A ver Pepitoria, te explico lo que yo entiendo. Tu amigo tiene 20.000€, compra acciones del SAN, pongamos a 5,5€, con lo cual le dan 3636 acciones, le suben 1€, y vende la mitad. Es decir, vende 1818 acciones ganando 1€, es decir gana 1818€ no 10.000€, no?
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: A lo mejor me estas hablando de derechos de ampliación y no de acciones y por eso no me aclaro... :



No, vende 1818 acciones pero esas acciones, a 6,5€ cada una, valen en total 11.818 € con lo cual le ganas de la compra inicial de 20.000 € un total de 8.181 € (que cabrón, las conseguió sacar un margén de más de un euro)...y aún le quedan la mitad de acciones en su poder.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Dic 2008)

Futuros en ws 42 puntos verderones a una hora de apertura.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2008)

Joder con Endesa

ENDESA 26.17 5.92 +29.24%


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Dic 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Joder con Endesa
> 
> ENDESA 26.17 5.92 +29.24%



0.15%, no¿?


----------



## donpepito (15 Dic 2008)

Endesa no la veo especialmente interesante, ha subido mucho en unos días.


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Dic 2008)

El Ibex esta haciendo una figura que podria ser de agotamiento.Suelen ser previas a desplomes.
Precaución chicos!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> El Ibex esta haciendo una figura que podria ser de agotamiento.Suelen ser previas a desplomes.
> Precaución chicos!!



Estoy de acuerdo. Aunque quizás sea por whisful thinking.


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Dic 2008)

Mixtables acuerdate que el triangulo sigue vigente!!Sigo pensando que DJI 8700 y pabajo,si llega.


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Dic 2008)

ibex ya se ha descolgado vertical.

Pooodeeeemoooos!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Mixtables acuerdate que el triangulo sigue vigente!!Sigo pensando que DJI 8700 y pabajo,si llega.



Pues a ver si es verdad. Yo opinio igual que tu pero... como decía mulder, esta semana toca futuros.

Por si acaso pilla estas, y si las cosas van bien tiramos ya de cosas mayores.


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Dic 2008)

Que se descuelga tambien el DJI,que se ha muerto el gato.
Alguien debe haber pulsado el boton rojo o alguien ha hecho declaraciones en USA o algo porque la volatilidad tal como se ve en yahoo es la leche


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Dic 2008)

joooooooder que grafica, mirad

http://finance.yahoo.com/charts?s=^DJI#chart1:symbol=^dji;range=1d;indicator=split+dividend+volume;charttype=line;crosshair=cross;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined

Barra libre de volatility

http://finance.google.com/finance?c...229374800000&chddm=391&q=INDEXDJX:.DJI&ntsp=0


----------



## donpepito (15 Dic 2008)

Hoy es un día para estar fuera, repsol va a quedar plana en el día de hoy, no me arrepiento de salir a tiempo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Dic 2008)

Lo estabamos viendo y pensando a la vez mi amol.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Dic 2008)

.DJI - Dow Jones Industrial Average - Google Finance


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Dic 2008)

Ibex al 50% primer objetivo caida.Creo que volvemos a mínimos intradía en 8944


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Dic 2008)




----------



## Wbuffete (15 Dic 2008)

DJI verticaaaalll Tonuel ve calentando la muñeca que no quiero percances!!

Acaban de decir en intereconomía que Bush declara que a las auteras si les da algo,tardará un poco.Tahur hoy nos ayuda.


----------



## Misterio (15 Dic 2008)

Dolar - USD = 1.36


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Dic 2008)

.DJI - Dow Jones Industrial Average - Google Finance


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Dic 2008)

Quizas el triangulo Ibex va estando maduro para perforar pabajo y ver nuevos mínimos anuales.
Tengo miedo,en ocasiones veo gatos!!


----------



## SNB4President (15 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Acaban de decir en intereconomía que Bush declara que a las auteras si les da algo,tardará un poco.Tahur hoy nos ayuda.



¿Así pues parece que el zapatazo tuvo su efecto?


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Dic 2008)

Efecto no se,pero olía a caquita de morirse.DJI triangulando,huele a más down


----------



## SNB4President (15 Dic 2008)

Oh, por cierto, he encontrado un gráfico monísimo para ir siguiendo el dólar, se lo dedico al gran profeta forexero Azkuna: 







Algún chartista se atreve a hacer unas cuantas rayitas? (en el gráfico me refiero)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Dic 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No, vende 1818 acciones pero esas acciones, a 6,5€ cada una, valen en total 11.818 € con lo cual le ganas de la compra inicial de 20.000 € un total de 8.181 € (que cabrón, las conseguió sacar un margén de más de un euro)...y aún le quedan la mitad de acciones en su poder.



Vamos que metió 20.000€ y ahora tiene 11.818€ y 1818 papelitos... 
Total: -8.181€ y 1818 papelitos...


----------



## donpepito (15 Dic 2008)

Con unas semanas extras del 2008 seguro que llegamos a los 1.75 USD / 1,00€ soñados!


----------



## donpepito (15 Dic 2008)

Santander hace juegos mágicos para sujetar la acción.... criteria a su lugar, como debe ser y nuestro cadaver bursatil por excelencia sacyr tiene que ver más suelo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Dic 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Dolar - USD = 1.36



minipoint para mi!


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2008)

Hamijos, esta bajada es más falsa que un duro de cartón.

Estén atentos y ya verán lo que les digo.

edito: En el eurostoxx vamos a rebotar en el 2395-90 y ya estamos muy cerca.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Dic 2008)

8,550.35 DJI, y con volumen.


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Dic 2008)

No merece la pena hacer rayicas,se le da el pésame a la viuda y a correr.Bueno,tiene algunas figuras estudiables,lo cuelgo mañana.
Dji rompe triangulo pabajo
Ibex alcanza objetivo, a ver si rebotamos o buscamos petroleo.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vamos que metió 20.000€ y ahora tiene 11.818€ y 1818 papelitos...
> Total: -8.181€ y 1818 papelitos...



Sudaba mucho cuando las acciones quedaron en 5 euros y pico


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Dic 2008)

Joder, parece que habla todo el mundo dice A, llega mulder con dos huevos dice B, y todo el mundo se acojona. Yo el primero Aguafiestas.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Dic 2008)

Dow 8,574.25 -55.43 (-0.64%)
S&P 500 872.63 -7.10 (-0.81%)
Nasdaq 1,515.78 -24.94 (-1.62%)
10y bond 2.53% -0.02 (-0.78%


----------



## donpepito (15 Dic 2008)

Hay resistencia.... lo siento no he podido resistirme a pillar algunas gamesitas....


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Dic 2008)

Pueden preparar hchi de ordago en ibex.ojito


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Pueden preparar hchi de ordago en ibex.ojito



Donde lo ves¿?


----------



## donpepito (15 Dic 2008)

Dow Jones: 

Citigroup -3,9%; 
American Express -4,7%; 
Jp Morgan -6,3%


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Dic 2008)

desde cuando se habla de valores y figuras en este hilo.... este hilo es para mirar las oxtias!! ;-)


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Dic 2008)

No han completado el hombro derecho.Se queda en vueta en "v".Queria avisar con tiempo


----------



## donpepito (15 Dic 2008)

Este hilo se ha convertido en analisis en real time.......... de subidas / pre-bajadas.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Este hilo se ha convertido en analisis en real time.......... de subidas / pre-bajadas.



Y yo que me alegro. Creo que es una oportunidad cojonuda para compartir información y tener diferentes puntos de visa, además por lo que veo, más o menos cada uno chanamos en un área/indicador diferente, asi que tanto mejor.

PD: Y luego repartir los owneds también mola


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Dic 2008)

DJI opta por buscar petroleo.
Tienes razón donpepito,es que la emoción me ciega.Vivimos lo nunca visto.
Ya dejo de dar la brasa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Dic 2008)

Hoy ha intentado por 3 veces romper el 8950, al final lo ha conseguido, veremos hasta donde nos lleva...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2008)

Pues parece que están esperando a rebotar tras el cierre europeo, esperaba algo más de dinamismo alcista pero hoy no están por la labor, tendrá que ser mañana, mientras tanto tenemos al Stoxx en el punto justo donde espero el rebote que comentaba antes.

Creo que aun veremos algo antes del cierre, pero poca cosa.


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Dic 2008)

a ver.... hay que tomar partido:


cuantos decis que de aqui a fin de año:




RALLIES:

LATERAL:

BAJADON: (el jueves y viernes se salvó por los pelos)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Dic 2008)

Apúntame un lateral hasta la última semana del año, a partir de ahí, desplome vertical...

Saludos...

PD: Aunque a lo mejor lo dejan para la primera de enero, vaya usted a saber...


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Dic 2008)

Lo que cueste romper el triángulo y...

RALLIES:

LATERAL:

BAJADON:Wbuffete


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Dic 2008)

Baja esta semana y pichi y luego otra vez pa arriba pa navidad y otra vez pa abajo


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> a ver.... hay que tomar partido:
> 
> 
> cuantos decis que de aqui a fin de año:
> ...



Yo creo que tendremos rally hasta el 29 de diciembre, ese día empezarán las bajadas.

Supongo que al haber más días de subida que de bajada he de posicionarme en el apartado 'rallies'.


----------



## Starkiller (15 Dic 2008)

Yo creo que la caída de las bolsas va siguiendo de la del dolar; y creo a su vez que una vez finalizada la repatriación para saldar cuentas de fin de año, el dolar tiene bastante caída por delante...

...asique opino que, salvando algún día que nos sorprendan con verde por algún motivo, casi todos los días veremos rojos moderados (O verdes moderados para ver rojos fuertes al siguiente).

Vamos, que BAJADON, de la mano del Dolar xD.


----------



## donpepito (15 Dic 2008)

Yo me aventuro a que no vemos los 10.000, bajista.


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Dic 2008)

RALLIES: mulder

LATERAL: mixtables

BAJADON: azkuna, las cosas, wbufet

ahora la noticia seria: 
*"el 60% de los ejpertos preven un desplome de la bolsa antes de 15 dias"*


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Dic 2008)

RALLIES: mulder

LATERAL: mixtables

BAJADON: azkuna, las cosas, wbufet

ahora la noticia seria: 
*"el 60% de los ejpertos preven un desplome de la bolsa antes de 15 dias"*


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2008)

Veo que el sentimiento contrario me favorece


----------



## SNB4President (15 Dic 2008)

Yo también rally, y después lo que dice mi firma.


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Dic 2008)

yo creo que esta semana la marca mañana los resultados de GS, pasado mañana los de MS y el jueves los de Fedex, que es el valor termometro de la bolsa USAna.

Y yo creo que hoy bajamos bastante y mañana tambien, todo esto para forzar a bajar 0,50 en vez de 0,25, por si hubiera dudas.... Ya veremos a partir de cuando bajen 0,50 puntos lo que hace


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2008)

apuntame un lateral


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> RALLIES: mulder
> 
> LATERAL: mixtables
> 
> ...



No no, yo soy bajista, es decir antes bajista que lateral.


----------



## wsleone (15 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> RALLIES: mulder
> 
> LATERAL: mixtables
> 
> ...



¿de dónde es la noticia?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Dic 2008)

Ahora mismo:

Dow 8,572.50 -57.18 (-0.66%)
S&P 500 870.58 -9.15 (-1.04%)
Nasdaq 1,510.99 -29.73 (-1.93%)
10y bond 2.54% -0.01 (-0.39%)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Dic 2008)

wsleone dijo:


> ¿de dónde es la noticia?




Análistas internacionales de estos foros de Dios.


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Dic 2008)

wsleone dijo:


> ¿de dónde es la noticia?



joer, de nosotros mismos, somos ejeprtos


----------



## Pillao (15 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Veo que el sentimiento contrario me favorece



Sentimiento contrario?...


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> Sentimiento contrario?...



Me refería al sentimiento contrario del foro, claro está.

Esa página suele acertar y es malo usarla como sentimiento contrario según mi experiencia con ella.


----------



## wsleone (15 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> joer, de nosotros mismos, somos ejeprtos



estoy dormido  no había pillado la procedencia del %


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Dic 2008)

ojo que remonta

Dow 8,599.66 -30.02 (-0.35%)
S&P 500 874.12 -5.61 (-0.64%)
Nasdaq 1,516.31 -24.41 (-1.58%


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Dic 2008)

Creo que volverá a perder gas.Sobre 8650 y sufriendo.No tiene angulo para 8700.

Edito 18:47 Ni pa 8650 le queda gas volvemos a minimos a ver si hace un HCH vistoso.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Dic 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> Sentimiento contrario?...



Pillao, crees que romperemos el 7500, o ahí haremos "suelo"?

Un saludo, y a ver si te marcas alguna predicción 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Dic 2008)

Por cierto, si os fijáis, el IBEX35 está en la fase más sobrecomprada de los últimos 6 meses, glups...

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/ta?s=^IBEX&t=6m&l=on&z=l&q=l&p=&a=,ss&c=

Saludos...

PD: Al final, aprenderé a meter fotos, lo juro!!!


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Dic 2008)

Por eso si rompe el triángulo a la baja nos va a dar un apretón de 2000 puntos y no sabemos si llegaremos a tiempo al WC y dar la luz.Va a ser precioso y rapidito.

Estilo octubre o pior!!


----------



## Kujire (15 Dic 2008)

*Breaking News: Dealing with the mess...*

Hola Chic@s!

*La casa blanca no va a tomar una decisión hoy sobre la ayuda a las autos*, sin embargo se están empezando a mover. Primero para rescatar a *GMAC*, que es el brazo financiero de GM. Emitirá bonos a cambio de Deuda

Por si no lo sabían, _*aquellos que retiraron sus fondos(el principal + interes, p ej) a tiempo del colapso de los fondos de Madoff tendrán que devolver la pasta*_, en caso de no hacerlo podría ser imputados en la estafa, al salir quasi-indemnes de la pirámide el juez presupone info privilegiada, premeditación, maquinación... .Los primeros movimientos de registro en el "edificio del pintalabios" como se le conoce(y si es como un pintalabios gigante, aunque desde abajo no lo parece) aki han empezado durante el finde, situado en la 3ra avenida, en la planta 17 era dónde se supone que Madoff llevaba su particular negocio de "asesoría de inversiones", al parecer de forma "independiente" de su negocio registrado en las plantas 18 y 19, agencia de valores y cambio bursátil. Madoff la depositado una fianza de 10$M en Bonos(?? esta gente no aprende...) avalado por su mujer y con pignoración de su apartamento. Por cierto, los nombres del Santander y del Popular están en boca de todos por estos lares, ya no digo más que sino os ponéis todos "cortos".

Me declaro Rallista como Mulder, asi que Mulder ya no estará sólo en el Owned Navideño que *San-*ta nuel prepara.


----------



## sicran (15 Dic 2008)

Y a todo esto, el €uro sigue remontando y ya está a 1.368 con respecto al dólar. Mientrastanto el petroleo baja bastante. Alguien sabe a qué puede ser debido?


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Dic 2008)

Gracias kujire por la información privilegiada.
Luego dicen que las autoridades vigilan los chiringitos financieros!!No uelen una!!
¿Crees que saldran a la luz más perjudicados de Madoff?

¿y nuevos casos similares?

Saludos transoceanicos


----------



## Dolmen (15 Dic 2008)

sicran dijo:


> Y a todo esto, el €uro sigue remontando y ya está a 1.368 con respecto al dólar. Mientrastanto el petroleo baja bastante. Alguien sabe a qué puede ser debido?



Podría deberse a que la FED podría recortar tipos.


----------



## Hagen (15 Dic 2008)

buenas a todos,

siento haber estado ausente, empezamos con las comidas de empresa, y me he leido todo lo escrito en el dia.

Para mi, comentaros que ha sido uno de los mejores días en bolsa.
El viernes me puse corto en el santander.... y ha sido todo un acierto.

Por la tendencia, apuntarme a un laterar hasta reyes. Aunque ando con pies de plomo.

Gracias a Kujire por la info, creo que saldran más estafas piramidales. 

Mixtables, esta noche voy a la fiesta que hace Endesa en la Sede Social de Madrid. Segun se comenta Entrecanales ha perdido pasta personal con la estafa Madoff, pondre la oreja a ver que "sentimiento de mercadeo hay".

Espero no volver muy tarde...

Salu2


----------



## Pillao (15 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pillao, crees que romperemos el 7500, o ahí haremos "suelo"?
> 
> Un saludo, y a ver si te marcas alguna predicción
> 
> Saludos...



Mmmmmm... La pregunta del millón, estimado compañero. 

A ver si saco algo de tiempo y le pongo las pilas a la bola de cristal... 

Un saludo


----------



## Kaprak63 (15 Dic 2008)

Bueno, ¿aparece, o no aparece la mano de Dios?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Dic 2008)

Pues pónselas a tiempo Pillao que nos pilla el toro... 

Por cierto, habéis escuchado el programa de hoy de Cárpatos!!!!! : suerte que nuestro conforero WallStreet los pone en su hilo, que si no...

Titulares: 
-El índice General de la Bolsa de Madrid deflactado, entre Abril del 1973 y febrero de 1983 (10 años!!!!) bajó un 92,6%, deflactado a día de hoy todavía no lo hemos recuperado... :
-Desde diciembre de 1940 hasta hoy, la rentabilidad anual ha sido del -0,03%!!!!

El Blog de WallStreet: Las Historias del Sr. Carpatos

Saludos...

PD: Todo esto sin contar dividendos, eh?
PD2: Así escuchamos la voz de Cárpatos y le ponemos careto... je je


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Dic 2008)

Rompemos mínimos.Próxima estación DJI 8400.
La mano de Dios va a tener mucho curro


----------



## Bulle-Bulle (15 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues pónselas a tiempo Pillao que nos pilla el toro...
> 
> Por cierto, habéis escuchado el programa de hoy de Cárpatos!!!!! : suerte que nuestro conforero WallStreet los pone en su hilo, que si no...
> 
> ...




*Caídas del Indice General de la Bolsa de Madrid (IGBM), 1940–
2008*

La Figura muestra los descensos del IGBM desde diciembre de 1940 hasta marzo de 2008. 

Tras el máximo de abril de 1973, el IGBM descendió un 72,9% hasta abril de 1980. El IGBM no consiguió recuperar el nivel de abril de 1973 hasta marzo de 1986. 

En la burbuja de Internet, tras el máximo de febrero de 2000, el IGBM descendió un 48,7% hasta septiembre de 2002 (no recuperó el nivel de febrero de 2000 hasta diciembre de 2005). 

El IGBM deflactado (deduciendo la inflación) descendió entre abril de 1973 y febrero de 1983 un *92,6%*. Hasta marzo de 2008, el IGBM deflactado no ha recuperado todavía el nivel que tuvo en abril de 1973.



IGBM. Porcentaje con respecto al máximo histórico anterior. (IGBM – Máximo histórico anterior)/
Máximo histórico. Datos mensuales.


----------



## chameleon (15 Dic 2008)

mi opción la he dicho esta mañana a primera hora

rally navideño hasta tocar los 9500, pero me pienso salir antes del 28


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Dic 2008)




----------



## Kujire (15 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Gracias kujire por la información privilegiada.
> Luego dicen que las autoridades vigilan los chiringitos financieros!!No uelen una!!
> ¿Crees que saldran a la luz más perjudicados de Madoff?
> 
> ...



La verdad es que suena un poco fuerte el tema de fumarse 50B$, no veas cómo están muchos hedges viendo lo qué se les viene encima, ya dicen "cuando veas a tu vecino las barbas cortar...jejeje" pues si, los gabinetes de com. de los hedge están que trinan, porque el rumor está ccrriendo *ES PROBABLE QUE HAYA MÄS* y no tanto por el tema de Ponzi sino por mala gestión, la mayoría de fondos han perdido más de un 30%, imagínate si sus partícipes se animan a retirar la pasta. Por cierto, entre los clientes de Madoff, como no, están muchas organizaciones de "caridad"... 

Por cierto, existe un seguro de hasta 0.5M$ por cliente que proteje los activos para cuando es una estafa....*pero 0.00 para cuando son pérdidas derivadas de la gestión jeje o de malas inversiones.*

La razón es sencilla, este tio no lo pudo hacer sólo. Además en épocas de bonanzas la gente no se preocupa de las inversiones pero en tiempos revueltos jejeje. Los muy sinvergüenzas han salido a clamar al cielo que no van a devolver la pasta " de ninguna manera!" esto de de cine pero de la serie M de mala mala. _*Se espera ver a muchos ·"palilleros de hedges" cruzar "el paseillo", es decir, dar el "salto a la fama" desde las ventanas...*_ 

_Por cierto, si hay algún afectado que necesita asesoramiento, comunicarle que la gente se está empezando a organizarse, por el tema de cobrar del seguro, que revisen sus contratos para saber si son elegibles._


----------



## Sleepwalk (15 Dic 2008)

El DJ tiene hoy los 8600 durísimos de ganar.
En cuanto a España a fin de año, por debajo de 9000. Es decir más abajo de lo que cerró hoy 8500-8800.


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Dic 2008)

sp bajara 2,5% y mañana lo bajan tambien para forzar la rebaja de tipos o que? entonces, mañana tendremos bajadita guapa.. digo


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola Chic@s!
> 
> *La casa blanca no va a tomar una decisión hoy sobre la ayuda a las autos*, sin embargo se están empezando a mover. Primero para rescatar a *GMAC*, que es el brazo financiero de GM. Emitirá bonos a cambio de Deuda
> 
> ...



joder, o sea, que yo como inversor individual, retiro el dinero del fondo porque veo como esta el tema, y me van a hacer devolverlo? madre mia

a este paso nos hacen devolver los depositos por haberlos sacado y haber hecho quebrar a un banco... presuntamente


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Dic 2008)

Gracias Kujire.
Decía un economista en la radio que " la única diferencia entre esta crisis y la del ´29 es que algunos tuvieron la decencia de tirarse por la ventana.Hoy ni de coña se tirarían.

La bajada de tipos la dan por cantada,independientemente de la bolsa,me parece.

Por cierto,hoy la mano de Dios no se ha molestado ni en disimular.Se notaba forzado hasta el volumen.


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Gracias Kujire.
> Decía un economista en la radio que " la única diferencia entre esta crisis y la del ´29 es que algunos tuvieron la decencia de tirarse por la ventana.Hoy ni de coña se tirarían.
> 
> La bajada de tipos la dan por cantada,independientemente de la bolsa,me parece.
> ...



hombre, aquella era en blanco y negro... está no...


va a ser en HIGH DEFINITION...





y en negro y negro


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Dic 2008)

Veamos los bancos europeos de hoy...
*
BNP PARIBAS -10,05%
CREDITE AGRICOLE -4,76%
LLOYS -4,54%
UNICREDIT -3,84%
RBS -3,74%
FORTIS -2,97%
BARCLAYS -2,77%
SOCIETE GENERALE -2,40%
DBANK +2,07%
HBOS +4,74%*

Vaya palo para los franceses de BNP...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (15 Dic 2008)

Ahí se nota que el fraude de madoff hace mella... no como en España.... con nuestro querido banco recien ampliado y el otro en fase de ampliarse.


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Dic 2008)

bancojones, actualiza tus tablillas porfa


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Dic 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> buenas a todos,
> 
> siento haber estado ausente, empezamos con las comidas de empresa, y me he leido todo lo escrito en el dia.
> 
> ...



Coño! que suerte tienen algunos, ya me gustaria a mi poder ir a enventos como ese. En todo caso investiga, y echa alguna que otra mirada de refilon a ver que caritas ponen cuando hablan de según que cosas


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Dic 2008)

*Grafico €/usd*

Como veo que el tema USD os pone y no puedo colgar el grafico del otro forero pongo uno de mi cosecha.

€/usd en gráfica semanal.
Dió senal de compra en figura y osciladores el dia 5
Como veis las señales de venta avisan con tiempo.
No soy experto en moneda,por la gráfica creo que las resistencias son leves en 1.40 y más fuertes en 1.43


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Como veo que el tema USD os pone y no puedo colgar el grafico del otro forero pongo uno de mi cosecha.
> 
> €/usd en gráfica semanal.
> Dió senal de compra en figura y osciladores el dia 5
> ...



Te importa colgarla algo más grande? En imageshack o similar¿?. Que indicadores llevas¿?


----------



## chameleon (16 Dic 2008)

seguimos en rally, pasito a pasito hasta los 9500

los grafiquitos no valen para detectar el cambio de tendencia, sólo lo ves cuando ya se ha producido hace mucho. el EUR/Dolar está haciendo un suelo en 1,33


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2008)

Buenos días.

Repsol no está tomando posiciones de momento, me estoy pensando entrar de nuevo, aunque la noticia de LUKOIL no está reflejando nada en la acción.


----------



## Starkiller (16 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Como veo que el tema USD os pone y no puedo colgar el grafico del otro forero pongo uno de mi cosecha.
> 
> €/usd en gráfica semanal.
> Dió senal de compra en figura y osciladores el dia 5
> ...



Creo que el técnico influye menos en las divisas, debido a que gran parte de las operaciones no son especulativas sino subordinadas a otras; pero aun así es realmente interesante.


----------



## chameleon (16 Dic 2008)

Lukoil comprará el 20% de Repsol en manos de Sacyr: La Caixa tendrá que esperar - Cotizalia.com



> Lukoil comprará el 20% de Repsol en manos de Sacyr: La Caixa tendrá que esperar
> Lukoil, Repsol



por eso no está subiendo apenas cuando el IBEX gana un 1% (ahora cotiza a 14,97, ayer cerró a 14,91)

LUKOIL no va a comprar nada de Repsol, siguen mareando la perdiz, mostrando la "amenaza rusa". ¿habéis visto el anuncio de la guía Repsol 2008? (antes guía Campsa)
lo ponen a todas horas en radio y TV, y sale la luz de posición de un coche con la bandera de España parpadeando. para crear sentimiento patriótico. Falta Rajoy clamando al cielo en el congreso para completar la comedia.


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2008)

Maniobras politicas para salvar a sus allegados, el moratinos, que verguenza tener que ir a Rusia a suplicar la compra del paquete de sacyr.


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> seguimos en rally, pasito a pasito hasta los 9500
> 
> los grafiquitos no valen para detectar el cambio de tendencia, sólo lo ves cuando ya se ha producido hace mucho. el EUR/Dolar está haciendo un suelo en 1,33



Tienes toda al razón,te enteras a toro pasado,pero si no hago los graficos NO ME ENTERO NUNCA.Las musas bolsistas nunca vienen a verme.La señal es del día 5,tampoco está tan mal.

Starkiller,gracias por el apunte.Yo de teoría macroeconómica de la moneda voy lo justito,pero de la operativa del mercado,lo dicho,NO TENGO N.P.I.

¿Dices que no se especula mucho en moneda?Parece mentira en un mundo en el que hay buitres para todo.Al menos la moneda es una burbuja sin reventar,aunque me temo que el dolar va a sufrir un poco en adelante.

Mixtables,tienes un privado.


----------



## Starkiller (16 Dic 2008)

No, ojo, se especula muchísimo; pero en relación al volumen total de operaciones, la especulación influye menos que los grandes movimientos por otras causas; al menos en estos tiempos de deshacer operaciones, desapalancar hedges y cosas por el estilo.

Vamos; que ahora mismo hay mucha gente que compra y vende divisas, no para ganar con ello, sino porque realmente necesita hacerlo por otros motivos.


----------



## chameleon (16 Dic 2008)

Repsol a 14,99
No la dejan subir, cada vez que sube a 15,01 la bajan a los catorces

A ver cuánto aguantan con la ventas. Sobrepasar los 15,6 claramente significa irse a casi 17


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2008)

No entro hasta que no pase por debajo de 14,50€


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Dic 2008)

Subidón del ibex hasta 9160 y stocastico en sobreventa.Puede escalar mas
+1,35% 
Miau?


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2008)

Está muy parado... no pasa de 1,27% por unos minutos.


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Dic 2008)

Llevaba ganando un 0,35% hace nada .Si se desinfla al final del dia cantaremos miau,miau miau.Cuando se apoya en 9120 marca sobreventa.Os dejo,no rompais nada.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Dic 2008)

Tres paginas para rescatar el hilo...

Para el año que viene estaremos en las busquedas habituales tan solo


----------



## Mulder (16 Dic 2008)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que hoy tenemos una tendencia alcista más o menos, sin excesivas alegrías pero sin parar, yo espero que la tendencia de hoy siga durante toda la tarde, al menos hasta el cierre europeo. Mañana es muy probable que también subamos pero la tendencia será algo más floja que la de hoy.

No olviden que este viernes tenemos vencimiento de futuros en todos los índices americanos y europeos, a pesar de la crisis creo que habrá movimiento hasta ese día, donde espero que lleguemos al objetivo del 2600 del Stoxx que tengo previsto. Luego ya veremos que pasa aunque no espero que corrijamos en exceso hasta un poco antes de año nuevo.

Nada más que añadir por hoy.


----------



## SNB4President (16 Dic 2008)

Parece que el dólar vuelve a la carga tras el bajón de ayer:


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Dic 2008)

dolar 1,374..... a solo 226 milesimas del 1,60 y 17 dias para acabar el año


----------



## Mulder (16 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> dolar 1,374..... a solo 226 milesimas del 1,60 y 17 dias para acabar el año



Yo también estoy muy interesado en que el dólar baje, que mis vacaciones van a ser en una zona semi-dolarizada


----------



## SNB4President (16 Dic 2008)

Al final los del GEAB lo bordan.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Dic 2008)

GEAB?

PD: Vaya sesión más aburrida, no¿?


----------



## SNB4President (16 Dic 2008)

Aquellos franceses de la anticipación política europea o algo así... a lo mejor me he equivocado de siglas, no creas...


----------



## Mulder (16 Dic 2008)

Ojito al Stoxx, que como supere máximos del día nos disparamos hacia arriba y está muy cerca.

De no superar máximos seguiremos con la sesión aburrida y somnolienta que teníamos hasta ahora.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Dic 2008)

Ha dibujado una envolvente bajista, no¿? en máximos. Que sepas Mulder, que eres un poco como mi espada de damocles, que cuando todo parece que va bien, y los indicadores respaldan mi posición, oigo a lo lejos..." con la luna llenaaa...".

Bueno ya que la cosa va aburrida, aprovecho para desearos buenas vacaciones a todos, aqui un servidor, si Dios quiere, y Zeus no manda demasiados rayos al noroeste peninsular, estará disfrutando de su querida tierra galega en menos que canta un gallo. Ahí también hay bolsa, pero sólo venden percebes y bueyes de mar. 

Saludotes!


----------



## Kujire (16 Dic 2008)

*Breaking News .... desde la Casa Blanca*

Dana Perino, Portavoz de la Casa Blanca



> "No creemos que tenemos autoridad de usar el 136 sin aprobación del congreso. El presidente tiene unos principios muy claros sobre cómo usar el dinero de los contribuyentes o no, no vamos a hacer nada por las presiones de vosotros(media) o de la gente, esto no es como hacer un cheque y dárselo. Estas empresas tienen que hacer concesiones y demostrar que serán viables, de momento estamos comprobando la información financiera, no nosotros sino personas que entienden y que nos están aconsejando. No vamos a tomar la decisión hoy, así que no me pregunten con esa intención que no voy a caer en la trampa"


----------



## Mulder (16 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Ha dibujado una envolvente bajista, no¿? en máximos. Que sepas Mulder, que eres un poco como mi espada de damocles, que cuando todo parece que va bien, y los indicadores respaldan mi posición, oigo a lo lejos..." con la luna llenaaa...".



Yo veo una envolvente alcista en 30 minutos. Para lo de la luna mejor seguir esto:

Lunar Calendar 2008

No es un dogma de fe por sí mismo, pero seguirlo da tranquilidad emocional


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Dic 2008)

Ojo que estamos ante un posible triple cruce de la muerte en el stoxx50

Mulder, y lo de la luna, como se supone que funciona, es decir en que repercute¿?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Dic 2008)

Stoxx50 a 2 puntos de maximos del día.


----------



## Mulder (16 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Ojo que estamos ante un posible triple cruce de la muerte en el stoxx50
> 
> Mulder, y lo de la luna, como se supone que funciona, es decir en que repercute¿?



- Cuando vamos desde luna nueva hacia luna llena -> bajista
- Cuando vamos desde luna llena hacia luna nueva -> alcista

Los tramos con la tendencia más marcada van desde los cuartos hasta las lunas llenas o nuevas.

Sencillo ¿no? pero no siempre se cumple, yo lo uso junto con mis análisis para ver si me estoy equivocando en algo.


----------



## iLuso (16 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> - Cuando vamos desde luna nueva hacia luna llena -> bajista
> - Cuando vamos desde luna llena hacia luna nueva -> alcista
> 
> Los tramos con la tendencia más marcada van desde los cuartos hasta las lunas llenas o nuevas.
> ...



A ver... ¿estamos hablando en serio?. Vale que el análisis técnico sea casi nigromancia, pero es que estamos hablando directamente de astrología!!! ::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Dic 2008)

Yo particularmente, me lo creo todo, yo creo que la clave está en que nadie sabe que coño va a pasar, lo que abre la puerta a todo tipo de análisis.

Particularmente lo considero bastante más serio que en análisis que vi en " Paseo aleatorio por WS" que se fundamentaba en el largo de la falda de las féminas.


----------



## davinci79 (16 Dic 2008)

Technical analysis gone wild


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Dic 2008)

PD: EL Stoxx está pidiendo la hora.


----------



## bambum (16 Dic 2008)

Brujeria!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mulder (16 Dic 2008)

iLuso dijo:


> A ver... ¿estamos hablando en serio?. Vale que el análisis técnico sea casi nigromancia, pero es que estamos hablando directamente de astrología!!! ::



Como ya expliqué en este mismo hilo la semana pasada no se trata de astrología, se trata del calendario hebreo que se basa en las fases de la luna y en que los judíos son los que mandan en Wall Street.

Nada más, creo que es una buena razón como cualquier otra basada en fundamentales o técnico, seguir al leoncio para saber que hace y subirse al carro con el para ganar pasta.

Además solo sirve para apoyar el análisis de cada uno, no para seguirlo ciegamente.


----------



## Mulder (16 Dic 2008)

Pues ya tenemos al Stoxx con los máximos superados, creo que lo veremos dispararse ahora, mientras el Ibex cierra una sesión penosa


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Dic 2008)

Yo creo que ya lo han cerrado. Y creo también, que quien pedía el tiempo, era yo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Dic 2008)

Casa Blanca niega que anuncio plan automotriz sea inminente
17:30 La Casa Blanca afirmó este martes que continúa examinando todas las opciones para la industria automotriz, pero advirtió que todas las partes deberán hacer concesiones. Es necesario que se conviertan en empresas viables y competitivas en el futuro y para ello, las partes interesadas deben hacer concesiones, dijo la portavoz de la Casa Blanca, Dana Perino, aludiendo a la dirección de las empresas, pero también a los sindicatos. En relación al momento en que la administración del presidente George W. Bush anunciará sus planes para la industria automotriz, Perino dijo no tener conocimiento de un anuncio inminente. Tomamos el tiempo necesario y consideramos todas las opciones para hacer las cosas como se debe, afirmó.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Dic 2008)

Analistos burbujeros, creo que estamos en uno de los momentos claves más determinantes del año, esto se pone interesante, y veremos el desenlace entre esta semana y la siguiente...

Porque suben tanto los futuros de WS, y sin embargo los de europa están tan bajos¿?


----------



## SNB4President (16 Dic 2008)

Parece que el Dow ni se inmuta.


----------



## Sleepwalk (16 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ya tenemos al Stoxx con los máximos superados, creo que lo veremos dispararse ahora, mientras el Ibex cierra una sesión penosa



Pues podrá dispararse después, pero lleva 45 minutos con la pólvora mojada y yo lo veo exactamente igual. o peor.


----------



## Kujire (16 Dic 2008)

*Brealing News.... Madoff mess*

Comunicado de la SEC:



> Están procediendo a la revisión de los libros de Madoff, 2 grupos de registros contables, algunos no parecen que sigan una buena práctica contable. Van a tardar aproximadamente unos 6 meses en revisarlos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Dic 2008)

El estocastico tanto en el dow como en el sp ha cortado de abajo arriba, señal de compra. En 4 horas.


----------



## Mulder (16 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> El estocastico tanto en el dow como en el sp ha cortado de abajo arriba, señal de compra. En 4 horas.



Ya me está tocando las narices el que mi programa no tenga los rangos de 2 y 4 horas así que voy a ver si lo programo para que los tenga


----------



## Kujire (16 Dic 2008)

*Breaking News ... Madoff mess*

Recién salido del horno...



> Madoff no se presenta a una audiencia ante el juez, su abogado ha solicitado una recesión de 24h por el tema de unos bonos. Están intentando determinar a quién pertenecen los clientes de Madoff, es decir, a su negocio de broker registrado o a su "otro" negocio de sasesoramiento



Actualización..



> El precio de petróleo baja después de las sospechas de que el corte en la producción, que va a ser acordado mañana en la reunión de la OPEC en Argelia, no va a ser suficiente para contrarestar la caída en la demanda... al parecer sólo será creíble si otros países NO OPEC se unen.



P-electo Obama ha dicho que la crisis es lo peor de lo peor, pues eso, incluso peor.

Bueno, para el resto del día me encuentro a la puerta del edificio de la FED en Philadelphia, brrrrrrr pasando mucho frio!!!, esperando a que hable Tito Bernanke, atentos porque no se sabe muy bien lo que va a hacer, si baja tipos se queda sin munición, ....... si no inyecta más liquidez o empieza a divagar mucha gente se lo va a tomar mal....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Dic 2008)

Joder, esto no va a bajar¿¿??

Adjunto el grafico con las 3 medias moviles en 4 horas. Es el DJI, aunque en resto de los índices ocurre más menos lo mismo.

EMA de 4 18 y 40, Bollinger 20, 2.0. He puesto las barras para que se aprecie mejor.


----------



## Mulder (16 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Joder, esto no va a bajar¿¿??
> 
> Adjunto el grafico con las 3 medias moviles en 4 horas. Es el DJI, aunque en resto de los índices ocurre más menos lo mismo.



Pues parece que ni baja ni sube, al final se les acabó la pólvora pronto, de todas formas a mi sistema le conviene este lateral sin sentido que está haciendo ahora.


----------



## tonuel (16 Dic 2008)

que reviente la bolsa ya coño... :




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues parece que ni baja ni sube, al final se les acabó la pólvora pronto, de todas formas a mi sistema le conviene este lateral sin sentido que está haciendo ahora.



Eso es por el fundamental...  
Estan a punto de decidir sobre tipos de interés, ahí comenzará la fiesta... unos minutitos por favor...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2008)

Como han ido hoy los bancos?

Sigo sin comprender como el put.... santander no muerde el polvo de los 5,00€ con lo que está pasando.... madoff pufos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Como han ido hoy los bancos?
> 
> Sigo sin comprender como el put.... santander no muerde el polvo de los 5,00€ con lo que está pasando.... madoff pufos.



*KBC -4,67%
FORTIS -2,97%
HYPO REAL ESTATE -2,34%
RBS -1,85%
HSBC -1,24%
ING -0,14%
CAGRICOLE +2,1%
BBVA +2,14%
SANTANDER +2,75%
UNICREDIT +3,09%
DBANK +3,47%
SGENERALE +4,41%
POPULAR +4,41%
BNP +4,95%
*

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Dic 2008)

Joder vaya bandazos con los futuros señor. Es todo un cha cha cha.


----------



## Misterio (16 Dic 2008)

jur jur han bajado los tipos a 0.25%. toca festín.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Dic 2008)

Madre mía, con solo ver los futuros, se veía lo que estaba diciendo Bernanke... 

SUBIDÓNNNNNNNNNN

Saludos....


----------



## Kujire (16 Dic 2008)

*Breaking news ... from FED*

La FED ha recortado los tipos un punto y un cuarto, es decir ha introducido un TARGET entre 0 y 0.25. De momento se quedan en un recorte de 75puntos, sin embargo en una decisión nunca vista aplica otro márgen de 25puntos hasta ZERO si fuese necesario. El Dow ha subido 50ptos inmediatamente...
Se quedan en 0.25%


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Dic 2008)

Que subidooooooon!!!!!
Me ha subido hasta el colesterol!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Dic 2008)

Bueeeno, y los futuros meteoricos...


----------



## creative (16 Dic 2008)

bueno ahora el yonki se ha quedado sin droga, ahora solo queda ir pa bajo hasta el infierno, el muerto no se va a levantar con ninguna pajilla ya.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Dic 2008)

Y el dólar a punto de perder los 1,40 contra el €...

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Dic 2008)

Joder pues si que se levanta eh... 220 puntos arriba los futuros. En europa la cosa cambia, pero por poco, no suben tanto. 64 en DAX30.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Dic 2008)

Voy a predecir una caida hasta el final en Wall Street... ahora está en 8810, para ver el tamaño del owned ;-)

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Dic 2008)

Soy el unico que ve como un chollo comprar futuros del oro a 850USD¿¿??


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Dic 2008)

Las cosas Dios te oiga...


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Voy a predecir una caida hasta el final en Wall Street... ahora está en 8810, para ver el tamaño del owned ;-)
> 
> Saludos...



8775 No vas mal


----------



## ronald29780 (16 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Voy a predecir una caida hasta el final en Wall Street... ahora está en 8810, para ver el tamaño del owned ;-)
> 
> Saludos...



Ya esta pasando.

El S&P pierde casi un % en nada...:


----------



## ronald29780 (16 Dic 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Ya esta pasando.
> 
> El S&P pierde casi un % en nada...:






Parece que se va a igualar el efecto "tira el tipo por el abismo".

Lo que ya es un avance, la otra vez se despeño la bolsa post-decision.


----------



## chameleon (16 Dic 2008)

no busqueis explicaciones
rally navidad


----------



## nief (16 Dic 2008)

ahi lo tenemos el euro a 1.40$ de nuevo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Dic 2008)

Entramos en la media hora final, madre mía que owned me espera... :

PD: Donde está la foto de azkuna?


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> no busqueis explicaciones
> rally navidad



detened el hilo este y volvamos en enero. Ahi si lo vamos a flipar


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Dic 2008)

ei, pero yo no falle tanto aquel dia!


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Dic 2008)

El que no se arriesga,no palma.
Con lo que me va abrir la bocaza,seré carne de owned a menudo.
Hay que mojarse,no pasa nada,con un par!!


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> El que no se arriesga,no palma.
> Con lo que me va abrir la bocaza,seré carne de owned a menudo.
> Hay que mojarse,no pasa nada,con un par!!



yo he dicho lateral hasta final del año en el IBEX


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Dic 2008)

dolar 1,406 solo quedan 17 dias y 194 milesimas para volver a 1,60

bonos a 2,33


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Dic 2008)

LATERAL? fijaros que pasaron los dias despues de las bajadas anteriores...


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Dic 2008)

Compra con el rumor...
Hasta San Silvestre todo es toro.


----------



## Kujire (16 Dic 2008)

*Breaking News ... Madoff mess Update*

Con respecto a la no comparecencia de Madoff ante el juez, al parecer es por el tema de la fianza. Madoff aportó una serie de títulos, bonos, aparte de su apartamento, la cuestión es que el juez exigio una serie de garantías en todos estos bienes y títulos. Al parecer alguna de esas firmas avalando esos bienes "falta" o "no está localizable", creo que el problema ha surgido con el hermano de Madoff que no ha avalado los bonos. Madoff tiene hasta mañana a las 14.00pm ET para presentar las firmas y los bonos, si no ingresará en prisión.

Actualización:
Respectoa la decisión de la FED

La FED está diciendo, "vamos a hacer todo lo posible o imposible para luchar contra esto, el 2009 será jodido porque las cosas vana a ser malas, pero probablemente 2010 será mejor", van a intentar dar mas consejos en los siguientes conferencias, pero *la FED intenta recortar la diferencia entre bonos corporarivos y los bonos municipales, es decir, hacerlos más atractivos.* La FED ha comentado que no va a hacer públicos los nombres de las empresas que acuden a la ventana de descuento, para que esas entidades no salgan perjudicadas, esto viene a cuento de los activos tóxicos(?) que la FED está comprando.

¿Que va a hacer la FED la próxima vez? De momento, van a hablar más.... la FED no va a reducir el dinero en circulación, entodo caso va a poner más pasta en circulación, inflación(???) es muy posible pero esa es la apuesta. En el balance de la FED están 2.3T$ (trillones)en activos (ficticios/tóxicos/radiactivos...), y aún nos quedan 0.7T$, y estos han de ponerse en circulación.

Algunos _*analistos*_ se preguntan: *Si estamos enfermos por una dosis y si para curarnos nos damos una dosis mayor, no nos pondremos más enfermos?*

*Cuando la economía esté mejor la FED va a tener que subir los tipos para retirar dinero que provocaría inflación, en este momento no hay inflación, por lo tanto no tenemos ese problema y ésta es la medicina adecuada
*

Podemos volvemos a la normalidad? el empleo es un mal indicador, es posible que para el 3er cuarto tendremos datos positivos de GDP. *La normalidad será diferente, tendremos que digerir esos 3T$ de activos de la economía, esta crisis va a ser larga, el botom será para abril de 2009 aprox. *
Cuando volveremos a ver financiación? *con zero interes en los créditos de la FED los spreads se van a disparar*, esto es fundamental para que la economía se recupere y el sistema financiero empiece a soltar pasta.


----------



## chameleon (16 Dic 2008)

mañana abrimos con un gap del 2,5%

con la tontería mañana podríamos ponernos en los 9500.. lo cual me preocupa
es una subida demasiado rápida, pensaba que el techo lo teníamos ahí 

tiene que haber algún día de corrección hasta nochebuena...

edit para los repsoleros: REP NYSE ha subido un 5,35%  a ver si AXA o BNS tienen guebos de frenarla mañana


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Dic 2008)

Soy un caballero, y un owned es un owned... (mecagüen el estocástico de mixtables... habrá que perfeccionarlo)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VC2O01QTmqI&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VC2O01QTmqI&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Saludos...

PD: En este caso, no se si yo soy el chico o el chic@...:
PD2: Hay que reconocer que solo decirlo bajó 70 puntos...


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Soy un caballero, y un owned es un owned... (mecagüen el estocástico de mixtables... habrá que perfeccionarlo)
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



Tranquilo,hoy a la mano de Dios se lo han puesto a webo.

Si puedo elegir,eres la chica.

Me voy al sobre.


----------



## Sleepwalk (16 Dic 2008)

Acabados los cartuchos, la cosa como se tuerza va a pintar fea, fea.
El margen de maniobra ya no existe.
El Ibex para fin de año, insisto, 8500-8800, siendo optimista.
Me da que esto no lo enderezan.....le han insuflado y no ha servido de nada bajando, y bajando el precio del dinero....y la transfusión de sangre no ha aguantado mucho más allá de 15 días, ¿por qué esta iba a ser la dosis ideal? las bombonas de oxígeno en la respiración asistida desembocarán en eutanasia. Este enfermo empieza a dar encefalograma plano.
Y algo añado, como aquí los intereses caigan igual al 0%, el dinero va a huir de los bancos que sólo van a manejar cromos del coyote. Mucha gente, para tenerlo por nada, se lo lleva por lo que pueda pasar.
Hasta mañana, buenas noches.


----------



## chameleon (16 Dic 2008)

no me gusta nada, va directo al cielo
tiene que haber corrección antes de acabar la semana, y con la corrección las bolsas abajo


----------



## El_Presi (16 Dic 2008)

lleva unos días que la cosa mejora, el EURYEN ya está a 125, cuando hace 2 semanas estaba a 116. A ver cuanto dura el regreso del apetito por el riesgo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Dic 2008)

al final cerraremos año de ibex en los 9800 que predije. jejeje


ahora en serio, me voy a mirar lo de comprar un lingote


----------



## CHARLIE (16 Dic 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Acabados los cartuchos, la cosa como se tuerza va a pintar fea, fea.
> El margen de maniobra ya no existe.
> El Ibex para fin de año, insisto, 8500-8800, siendo optimista.
> Me da que esto no lo enderezan.....le han insuflado y no ha servido de nada bajando, y bajando el precio del dinero....y la transfusión de sangre no ha aguantado mucho más allá de 15 días, ¿por qué esta iba a ser la dosis ideal? las bombonas de oxígeno en la respiración asistida desembocarán en eutanasia. Este enfermo empieza a dar encefalograma plano.
> ...



La cosa efectivamente, además de que no va a funcionar en absoluto, se pondrá fea fea.
Fíjate bién que después de regalar un montón de pasta a los parásitos de los bancos (recuerdo que el primer "regalo" hizo subir la bolsa casi un 10%), y después de sucesivas rebajas de los tipos de interés, cada vez consiguen hacer subir menos a toda esta estafa piramidal que son las bolsas.................
y si suben, no es más que por los movimientos especulatiros de los cuatro listos de turno, y cada vez el tiempo de permanencia de estas "subidas" es menor.
Por otra parte, como tú muy bien dices, si los tipos de interés caen al 0% el dinero trotará al galope, LEJOS DE LOS BANCOS.
Esta absurdfa y complicada situación en la que se ha metido todo el sistema de lleno, por culpa de su codicia, no tiene más arreglo que impolosionar violentamente desde dentro, y lo hará, porque esto ya no lo para "ni Diós".

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (16 Dic 2008)

Si es que uno ya no puede fiarse ni de los indicadores técnicos, al menos los de los demás 

Pues yo se que no se lo van a creer, pero mañana abrimos con gap a la baja (y mañana empezaré el día desayunándome un owned para darle trabajo a Tonuel que le tenemos muy parado y se le van a pudrir las certificaciones) los japos descontarán la bajada de tipos en la apertura y a partir de ahí empezarán a bajar como locos porque la bajada de tipos es buena para la economía, pero que se tenga que hacer una bajada tan extrema es lo malo y es todavía más grave que lo que representa la bajada como incentivo.

Mañana tras la apertura iremos a buscar el gap, que lo tenemos algo lejillos por abajo, aunque eso ya depende de donde 'aterricemos' al abrir, luego subiremos para buscar la cota del 2482 y ahí volveremos a rebotar abajo pero sin llegar a caernos mucho, solo un rebote más o menos pequeño de unos 30 puntos. No estoy seguro de que al final del día hayamos conseguido pasar ese nivel, así que ya lo veremos.

Si lo pasamos el siguiente punto de parada es el 2539 que va a ser duro de roer.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Dic 2008)

a ver, no va a ver rally. y si lo hubiese, seria lo peor del mundo porque los bancos vuelven a meterse.... o no


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Dic 2008)

Esta última semana hemos estado en +500 con respecto al Dow, ahora mismo estamos en +340, después de la subida de tipos... ahí dejo eso...

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (16 Dic 2008)

todavía faltan noticias buenas que pueden soltar, como que salvan a las cocheras, inyecciones de liquidez, igual trichi se ablanda y sugiere bajada de tipos en enero...

lo que sea para cerrar el año lo más arriba posible. en Enero ya será otro cantar. no sé porqué no os gusta lo del rally 

por cierto mulder, quieres decir que abrimos con gap al alza no?
los japos ayer subieron mucho, a ver que hacen esta noche, igual un moderado +2%

los repsolitos tendrán que llegar mañana a 15,65 por lo menos hehe  y la próxima resistencia está en 16.65€


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Dic 2008)

los futuros dicen q mañana +2%... pero usa esta en negativo futuriblemente habalndo, pese a subir 5%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Dic 2008)

Chameleon, ayer los japos bajaron un -1,12%, no? :


----------



## chameleon (16 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Chameleon, ayer los japos bajaron un -1,12%, no? :



si... me he confundido con el lunes :


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Dic 2008)

Creo que no se puede luchar contra la tendencia, mañana cancelaré los cortos, y na, a otra cosa. No se puede ir contra tendencia.


----------



## impulsiu (17 Dic 2008)

por favor veo que en las paginas igmarkets, bloomberg...podemos ver la evolucion porcentual de los indices y los futuros; pero alguien puede ayudarme y decirme donde puedo ver en porcetaje lo que sube o baja el euro en relacion al dolar usa ( en % ).

muchas gracias


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Dic 2008)

impulsiu dijo:


> por favor veo que en las paginas igmarkets, bloomberg...podemos ver la evolucion porcentual de los indices y los futuros; pero alguien puede ayudarme y decirme donde puedo ver en porcetaje lo que sube o baja el euro en relacion al dolar usa ( en % ).
> 
> muchas gracias



USDEUR=X: Basic Chart for USD to EUR - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## impulsiu (17 Dic 2008)

mix...muchas gracias pero esta pagina ya la conocia y aqui no me da el porcentaje de subida o bajada del euro en relacion al dolar u otra divisa???:


----------



## Starkiller (17 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> no me gusta nada, va directo al cielo
> tiene que haber corrección antes de acabar la semana, y con la corrección las bolsas abajo



Esta es la corrección; es decir, se ha acabado la repatriación para cuadrar cuentas a fin de año. El dolar vuelve a su cauce, que es mucho más abajo de por donde transcurría.

Aunque con el tema Madoff, lo mismo se vuelve a disparar... a saber.


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> por cierto mulder, quieres decir que abrimos con gap al alza no?
> los japos ayer subieron mucho, a ver que hacen esta noche, igual un moderado +2%
> 
> los repsolitos tendrán que llegar mañana a 15,65 por lo menos hehe  y la próxima resistencia está en 16.65€



A los buenos días!

Con lo de abrir a la baja me refería al futuro del Stoxx que cierra a las 22:00, el Ibex seguro que abre con gap al alza porque cierra a las 17:30.

¿han visto como los japos han hecho exactamente lo que les dije ayer? aunque parece que han repuntado en el último momento.


----------



## chameleon (17 Dic 2008)

vaya apertura más flojita
repsol está a 15,10, cerró ayer a 15,05
repsol nyse está al cambio a 15,22, pero los futuros americanos vienen a la baja.

al final creo que nos quedaremos como estamos, mejor... poquito a poquito


----------



## Hagen (17 Dic 2008)

buenas,

Acojonante lo de la bajada de pantalones, digo de tipos, eso me da la espina que las cosas estan mucho peor de lo que parece.

Comentan que a partir del 9% de mora de los bancos, podrían intervencirlos.

Sobre Endesa, no se repartira dividendo, no hay consejo hasta Enero. Sobre la fiesta umuy bien, discurso por alli, aperitivos por alla, copita por aqui........ actuación de Pitingo..... El Discuros de Sr entrecanales sono a despedida, y se comentaba que para enero,

Así que habra que posicionarse en Endesa mixtables, en la proxima bajada.... 

Saludos


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2008)

Buenos días.

Repsol no me convence de momento, quizás entraría si hubiese una bajada del -3%

A que te refieres a endesa mixtables?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Dic 2008)

Que se nos va por el barranquillo y aquí nadie dice nada... :

*IBEX35 9064 -103 -1,12%*

Saludos...


----------



## Pabajista (17 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Que se nos va por el barranquillo y aquí nadie dice nada... :
> 
> *IBEX35 9064 -103 -1,12%*
> 
> Saludos...



shhhh, calla que lo asustas y rebota...:


----------



## SNB4President (17 Dic 2008)

Pfff... esto no es Tonuelitis ni es nada.


----------



## Hagen (17 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Repsol no me convence de momento, quizás entraría si hubiese una bajada del -3%
> 
> A que te refieres a endesa mixtables?



Se refiere a la posibilidad de venta quie tiene acciona a 42 euros en el 2010.

Pero que se descuenta que sera antes.


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2008)

Gracias por la aclaración.

Menudo castigo a sacyr ahora -7,19%


----------



## kalvin (17 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Que se nos va por el barranquillo y aquí nadie dice nada... :
> 
> *IBEX35 9064 -103 -1,12%*
> 
> Saludos...



Están cambiando su hipoteca a Dolares


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2008)

Ya vuelven las cosas a la normalidad, parece que la caida está cesando.


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2008)

Me parece que la venta del 20% de repsol se va a aplazar hasta enero del 2009, no lo veo claro.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Dic 2008)

Estamos cayendo muy poco... los futuros USA marcan -200 puntos y el DAX pierde -62 teniendo un índice la mitad que el nuestro, perdemos -50 y deberíamos estar perdiendo -120 más o menos...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Dic 2008)

En Europa estan cayendo **tias como panes...

*BNP PARIBAS -16,74%
*
Saludos...


----------



## Sleepwalk (17 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *Estamos cayendo muy poco... los futuros USA marcan -200 puntos *y el DAX pierde -62 teniendo un índice la mitad que el nuestro, perdemos -50 y deberíamos estar perdiendo -120 más o menos...
> 
> Saludos...



¿Es que hoy no bajan más los tipos de interés que los USA ya están recogiendo beneficios?


----------



## Ghell (17 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Estamos cayendo muy poco... los futuros USA marcan -200 puntos y el DAX pierde -62 teniendo un índice la mitad que el nuestro, perdemos -50 y deberíamos estar perdiendo -120 más o menos...
> 
> Saludos...



ya hace semanas que la bolsa española va a su bola, está más o menos estable con las típicas bajadas y rebotes pero no parece que les importe nada de lo que sucede en el mundo económico...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Dic 2008)

Este dato no creo que guste nada a las bolsas...

*UK: 75.700 peticiones nuevas de paro, cuando se esperaba solo 45.000.
Es la mayor bajada desde 1991.
*
Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2008)

En España los bancos apenas notan esa bajada.


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2008)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> ¿Es que hoy no bajan más los tipos de interés que los USA ya están recogiendo beneficios?



Siempre me hizo mucha gracia aquella frase de 'recoger beneficios' tan típica de los diarios económicos con todo lo que implica esta frase:

- Los leoncios siempre ganan -> mentira.
- Los leoncios nunca se ponen cortos -> mentira.

Pero al particular que compra el panfleto económico de turno hay que meterlo en el redil diciéndole que toda caida es una 'recogida de beneficios', nunca hay crisis ni cualquier otra razón para que la bolsa caiga, jajaja.


----------



## Hagen (17 Dic 2008)

Los rusos no consiguen pasta para la compra.....!!!


----------



## chameleon (17 Dic 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Los rusos no consiguen pasta para la compra.....!!!



claro que no, es una comedia, no van a vender nada a los rusos
hay que estar dentro cuando la open


----------



## Hagen (17 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> claro que no, es una comedia, no van a vender nada a los rusos
> hay que estar dentro cuando la open



Perdona que "open"???


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Dic 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> Perdona que "open"???



Open de hacerle una OPA

Buenos días.
Quiero sangre!!


----------



## SNB4President (17 Dic 2008)

Es "opeen", del verbo "opear". 

Los futuros DJI se han recuperado un poquito, de -200 al empezar la mañana a -150.


----------



## Pabajista (17 Dic 2008)

Vaya mañana coñazo que llevamos, a ver si esto se anima un poco...


Muy poco volumen excepto en la apertura y durante la bajada anterior.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> En Europa estan cayendo **tias como panes...
> 
> *BNP PARIBAS -16,74%
> *
> Saludos...



Huele a pufo Medoff más gordo de lo confesado...


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Dic 2008)

¿Esta preparando el hombro derecho?
Ya seria hora de que se de un paseito por los números rojos.


----------



## chameleon (17 Dic 2008)

¿cómo veis la posibilidad de que Japón baje tipos?


----------



## Pabajista (17 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿cómo veis la posibilidad de que Japón baje tipos?



¿tipos negativos como dice nuestro intrepido presidente?


----------



## fmartin (17 Dic 2008)

Pabajista dijo:


> ¿tipos negativos como dice nuestro intrepido presidente?



De echo, los japoneses suelen ser tipos bajos. 


Lo siento, es que estoy hasta las trancas de curro y tengo que explotar por algún lado


----------



## Pabajista (17 Dic 2008)

fmartin dijo:


> De echo, los japoneses suelen ser tipos bajos.
> 
> 
> Lo siento, es que estoy hasta las trancas de curro y tengo que explotar por algún lado




Aceptaré "bajo" como tipo al 0% sino te llevas el scatergoris...


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿cómo veis la posibilidad de que Japón baje tipos?



Por el pasado ya sabemos que no se cortan un pelo.Si tienen que ponerlo al 0% lo pondrán.Su PIB bajó en el 3ºT un -1,8% interanual..
Como se dice en mi pueblo de los enfermos ingresados en la UCI:"Estan pa cualquier cosa"


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2008)

Salgo de gamesa.... activando modo espera


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Dic 2008)

*Un poco de teoría...*

*OPCIONES DEL EUROSTOXX50 
*En el vencimiento actual hay 10.753.073 calls abiertos y 9.571.977 puts.

*CLASES DE BOLSA:
*El Ratio Put/Call es un ratio muy utilizado por los analistas y especuladores para asignar probabilidades al comportamiento de los mercados financieros, especialmente índices bursátiles.

Se calcula dividiendo el número de opciones put (opciones de venta) entre el número de opciones call (opciones de compra) abiertas en un determinado activo.

Se basa en la teoría de la opinión contraria que señala que cuando la mayoría de los inversores tiene la misma opinión sobre el futuro comportamiento del mercado, la probabilidad de que se mueva en sentido contrario al esperado por la masa es muy elevado. El ratio Put / Call constituye un magnífico indicador de lo que piensa la masa.

Si la mayoría de los inversores tuviesen expectativas alcistas sobre la marcha de los mercados, el volumen de las opciones call negociadas (alcistas) sería superior al de las opciones put negociadas (bajistas) por lo que el valor de este ratio sería menor que 1. Si por el contrario, la mayoría de los inversores tuviesen expectativas bajistas y el número de opciones put negociadas fuesen superiores al de las opciones call el ratio Put/Call sería superior a 1.

Se suele interpretar de la siguiente forma, de hecho algunos sistemas automáticos de trading la utilizan como estrategia de especulación:

Si la media de los últimos días de este indicador es mayor que 1,10 es una señal alcista.
Si la media de los últimos días fuese inferior a 0,70 es una señal de venta. 

Saludos...

PD: 9.571.977/10.753.073=0,89


----------



## SNB4President (17 Dic 2008)

Oh, hoy habrá que seguir de cerca AIG, ¿habéis visto que noticias tan majas tiene? 

Dec. 17 (Bloomberg) -- American International Group Inc., which already has suffered more than $60 billion in writedowns and losses, may have to absorb almost $30 billion more because of flaws in the way its holdings are valued. (...)

Rescue Package

The U.S. rescue plan announced in November, the government’s second effort to save AIG, covers only its most troubled credit-default swaps, about 20 percent of the $377 billion on the insurer’s books as of Sept. 30. Under the plan, a new government-backed entity will acquire collateralized debt obligations with a face value of $72 billion that had been insured by AIG swaps. An initial transfer of $46.1 billion of CDOs was announced on Dec. 2. A second fund bought troubled residential mortgage-backed securities with a face value of $39.3 billion, AIG said on Dec. 15.

Wider losses may cast new doubt on whether the federal funds will be enough to prop up AIG, the biggest U.S. insurer by assets. The U.S. package almost doubled from the $85 billion approved in September to save the company from bankruptcy. Previous miscalculations about the swaps contributed to the ouster of Chief Executive Officer Robert Willumstad and his predecessor, Martin Sullivan. (...) 

El resto: 

Bloomberg.com: Exclusive


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Dic 2008)

Euro contra Dolar
http://www.serenitymarkets.com/popup.asp?src=/upload/comentarios/171220081517133_euro_grande.jpg

Como vemos en gráfico adjunto del euro contra el dólar, la ruptura de la directriz bajista ha sido muy violenta. ante los graves problemas macro que arrastra el dólar y el hecho del gran diferencial que ahora mismo existe entre sus tipos a cero, y los de la zona euro.

En la subida, que quizá va demasiado rápida, como podemos ver con el estocástico que marca fuerte sobrecompra se está parando a la altura del retroceso de Fibonacci del 50% de toda la bajada anterior.

Si consigue pasar más filtro el objetivo sería el retroceso del 61,8% donde además se encontraría con al media de 200.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/www.serenitymarkets.com

Saludos...

PD: Vamos que nos iríamos a buscar los 1,46... ahora mismo 1,42, ya hemos roto el retroceso Fibo50%


----------



## wolfy (17 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Euro contra Dolar
> Serenity Markets
> 
> Como vemos en gráfico adjunto del euro contra el dólar, la ruptura de la directriz bajista ha sido muy violenta. ante los graves problemas macro que arrastra el dólar y el hecho del gran diferencial que ahora mismo existe entre sus tipos a cero, y los de la zona euro.
> ...



...Y eso que quiere decir??? Que el $ se va a desplomar o que se va pal Cielo?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Dic 2008)

wolfy dijo:


> ...y Eso Que Quiere Decir??? Que El $ Se Va A Desplomar O Que Se Va Pal Cielo?



Infierno....

PD: Por cada 1,46$ te darán un €


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Dic 2008)

a como anda el dolar? 1,47?


----------



## Misterio (17 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> a como anda el dolar? 1,47?




1.4270, vaya ritmo de palada que lleva.


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Euro contra Dolar
> Serenity Markets
> 
> Como vemos en gráfico adjunto del euro contra el dólar, la ruptura de la directriz bajista ha sido muy violenta. ante los graves problemas macro que arrastra el dólar y el hecho del gran diferencial que ahora mismo existe entre sus tipos a cero, y los de la zona euro.
> ...



Pues yo, a partir de hoy, ya tengo euro/dolar en real-time y espero que el euro suba mucho mas de ese 61.8% fibo. Vamos oe oe oe!


----------



## Misterio (17 Dic 2008)

Live forex charts, real-time forex charts, live currency charts

1.4360, no hay respiro.


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2008)

Esto está organizado por USA, nos vemos en el 1,50€ el viernes.


----------



## explorador (17 Dic 2008)

de momento, buena subida del euro y el oro, esta claro que la rebaja de tipos del dolar le esta haciendo mella.


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Dic 2008)

si €/usd rompe la zona 1,43-1,45,no hay resistencias hasta la zona 1,55.Todo dependerá de las ganas de barro que tenga la tropa.


----------



## Kujire (17 Dic 2008)

*Breaking News ... Madoff mess*

La audiencia que estaba programada para hoy en el caso Madoff ha sido pospuesta nuevamente... 

to be continued...

B. Madoff tendría que presentarse hoy para entregar las garantías que el juéz le solicitó, exactamente por el 10M$ Bono que se suponía que debería estar firmado por 4 signatarios, no ha podido encontrar 2 signatarios además de su mujer y su hermano,(...pues se suponñia que era muy conocido eh?)visto lo visto el juéz ha modificado su fianza debido a la imposibilidad de cumplirla, han pignorado propiedades de su familia en florida y en montana, se le ha requisado su pasaporte y a su esposa también, y *permanece bajo arresto domiciliario monitoreado electrónicamente*



> La vida de Bernie (para los amigos...) era guay, como much@s quizás nos imaginamos lo que es vivir sin preocupaciones y rodeadas de un ambiente "especial y familiar" *El vivia en Palm Beach, en una zona muy lujosa*, a una milla del Country Club que es dónde el se movía como "pez en el agua", es una area de gente muy rica y "bien avecinada" *cuando Bernie iba por allí, la gente susurraba, "eh mira, es Bernie" la gente confiaba en él*. Ahora la gente no puede superar el impacto



OPEC

corta producción en 4.2M barriles, mayor de lo esperado.


----------



## shaila (17 Dic 2008)

explorador dijo:


> de momento, buena subida del euro y el oro, esta claro que la rebaja de tipos del dolar le esta haciendo mella.



y el petroleo se mantiene??


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Dic 2008)

Chicos,Roberto Centeno en Intereconomía tv hablando de lo de Madoff.Tela!


----------



## wsleone (17 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Chicos,Roberto Centeno en Intereconomía tv hablando de lo de Madoff.Tela!



podían sacar a la moderadora más veces


----------



## explorador (17 Dic 2008)

se reduce la producción de petroleo en 2.2 millones de barriles y la verdad no se esta notando demasiado en el precio Brent


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Dic 2008)

wsleone dijo:


> podían sacar a la moderadora más veces



Te pone? digo...que profesionalidad y tal!!

Ha estado fuerte D.Roberto.Ha pronunciado las palabras:depresión,España,10-15 años,en la misma frase.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Dic 2008)

pero rusia y azerbayan recortan entre ambas 700.000 el año que viene, y recordar que no estan en la OPEC


por cierto:
http://www.finanzas.com/noticias/minuto/2008-12-16/73972_moodys-rebaja-rating-goldman.html

no solo MS, tb GS


----------



## ertitoagus (17 Dic 2008)

explorador dijo:


> se reduce la producción de petroleo en 2.2 millones de barriles y la verdad no se esta notando demasiado en el precio Brent




He leido ya en bastantes sitios que la mitad de paises de la opec no están respetando sus propios acuerdos y están produciendo a su bola, con lo que parece que están perdiendo ese control ferreo de los precios que tenían en el barril.


----------



## wsleone (17 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Te pone? digo...que profesionalidad y tal!!
> 
> Ha estado fuerte D.Roberto.Ha pronunciado las palabras:depresión,España,10-15 años,en la misma frase.



Para el día tan divertido que llevamos me ha alegrado un poco el final de sesión ( sin llegar a mayores eh?  )

Tiene más razón que un santo al decir cómo va afectar a la economía española el tema de los parados (españoles). Y la depresión en España va a ser larga, sí señor, y muy muy dolorosa para muchas familias


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Dic 2008)

oigan que no me va lo de yahoo bien, sabemos que han recortado letritas a GS y MS, pero como cotiza el citi?


----------



## wsleone (17 Dic 2008)

Telefónica a 16,35 , mañana llegamos a los 16,40 y de ahí a los 17 en un pis pas (eso espero  )

edito: cierre 9.196,90 , +0,32%


----------



## wsleone (17 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> oigan Que No Me Va Lo De Yahoo Bien, Sabemos Que Han Recortado Letritas A Gs Y Ms, Pero Como Cotiza El Citi?



7,85 , -4,62%


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Dic 2008)

Hola a todos, como va esto¿?.

Yo al final no cancelé cortos, sigo ahi aguantando como un jabato, pero al siguiente susto alcista, creo que me hará reconsiderar para comprar sensiblemente más barato.

Parece que van todos mas o menos rojos, no¿?

Azkuna, esta es una interesante alternativa al yahoo.

Google Finance

Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Dic 2008)

Mínimos ascendentes en el SP500, ojito que está remontanding...909.88 right now.

Edito, porque siempre que lo miro, me pillan estos subidones, coño, es de freaks.

http://finance.google.com/finance?c...229547600000&chddm=1173&q=INDEXSP:.INX&ntsp=0


----------



## SNB4President (17 Dic 2008)

Bueno, AIG bajando un 3% y Citi ahora apenas un 4%... nada, _doom_ abortado por hoy. 

Hoy la dosis de madmaxismo ya está inyectada en vena vía dólar... 







Como mola... si sigue así al ritmo de tirón pa'bajo cada día a Mulder le saldrán las vacaciones gratis.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Dic 2008)

El DJI ha formado otras dos colgados en cuatro horas, el segundo mucho más evidente que el primero.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> La audiencia que estaba programada para hoy en el caso Madoff ha sido pospuesta nuevamente...
> 
> to be continued...
> 
> ...



Joer con el Madoff. Ha debido sablear hasta a la portera !


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Dic 2008)

Ha petado una aseguradora de Ejpain.Miraros el hilo de Cisne.Muy fuerte.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Dic 2008)

Seguimos con las **tias en sector financiero europeo…

*BNP PARIBAS -17,24%
DBANK -8,82%
COMMERZBANK -6,16%
HSBC -6,01%
SGENERALE -5,77%
HBOS -5,70%
RBS -4,72%
CAGRICOLE -3,47%
ING -2,90%
KBC -2,85%
LLOYDS -2,19%
SANTANDER -0,3%
BBVA +0,12%
HYPO +2,74%
FORTIS +4,8%
*

Por cierto, no recuerdo quién dijo que compraría gamesas... Credit Suisse, la baja de sobreponderar a neutral, y le baja el precio objetivo de 33,5 a 16...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Dic 2008)

Por cierto, la última vez que tuvimos el estocástico al nivel de ahora (87,5) fue el 19 de mayo... menos de dos meses después habíamos perdido 3100 puntos... 

Saludos...


----------



## ronald29780 (17 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Seguimos con las **tias en sector financiero europeo…
> 
> *BNP PARIBAS -17,24%
> DBANK -8,82%
> ...



¿Ande anda Tonuel?


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Dic 2008)

A ver si DJI cierra de una vez el gap y se despeña.


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2008)

Yo compré gamesa el lunes y hoy las he vendido, ese valor es un puro chicharro....... cuando sube no tiene limite, llegó hasta un 20% en un día!

pero cuando baja.... va sin frenos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Dic 2008)

Me sorprende que nadie haya puesto esto de Cárpatos...

"...A pesar de esto hay mucha resistencia a caer, en un día rarísimo de constantes bandazos, dando la sensación que por el vencimiento de derivados del viernes hay algunas manos intentando aguantar las cotizaciones que entran en colisión con los que venden.

La tendencia a corto es más lateral que nunca y la visibilidad a medio es completamente nula. *Mercado muy peligroso y nada atractivo.*

Además cada vez hay más operadores temiendo una crisis del dólar grave. De momento hoy el billete verde se desploma contra la mayoría de cruces.

*A nivel de calle no llega aún la onda expansiva del caso Madoff, pero les puedo asegurar que a nivel institucional y muy especialmente en el mundo Hedge fund el terremoto es devastador. Las peticiones de reembolso de todo lo que lleve la palabra hedge en el nombre, o huela a eso, aunque sea un fondo de comprar deuda del tesoro AAA, está siendo vendido por todo el mundo. Las peticiones de reembolso en pocas horas están siendo gigantescas, nadie se fía ya de nada, y en pocas semanas empezará a llegar la onda expansiva en forma de agresivas ventas en bolsa único mercado líquido que les queda para seguir pagando reembolsos cada vez mayores.*"

Saludos...


----------



## rosonero (17 Dic 2008)

Bueno! y que decís los _ejpertos_ de Repsol, ¿lo de Lukoil hay que darlo por hecho? Si es que sí, cuando se haga público ¿hasta donde puede subir?

Y por último, si se da por hecho que entra Lukoil y subirá, ¿porque arriesgar esperando a entrar por debajo de 15 si se puede ir muy arriba?

Como veis estoy muy verde en bolsa pero la sigo y estoy pensando en abrirme el broker naranja y salir al ruedo ::


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2008)

Sobre repsol, las cosas fáciles nunca son realmente como te las imaginas, en mi opinión la acción de repsol la cuidan de modo que no supere los 15,50€

He comprado dos veces y vendido a los pocos días, no veo el subidón de momento.

Además hoy sacyr ha caído hasta -7,39% en varias ocasiones, no pinta nada bueno.

Quizás entre de nuevo si se ponen por debajo de 14,40€ la otra vez entré en 14,70€


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Dic 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Bueno! y que decís los _ejpertos_ de Repsol, ¿lo de Lukoil hay que darlo por hecho? Si es que sí, cuando se haga público ¿hasta donde puede subir?
> 
> Y por último, si se da por hecho que entra Lukoil y subirá, ¿porque arriesgar esperando a entrar por debajo de 15 si se puede ir muy arriba?
> 
> Como veis estoy muy verde en bolsa pero la sigo y estoy pensando en abrirme el broker naranja y salir al ruedo ::



Hasta que veas el IBEX por la zona de 5500-6000 yo ni me lo pensaría... sigue mirándola (estamos hablando de 4-6 meses como mucho...), a no ser que te vayas a poner corto, entonces adelante 

Lo de Repsol no tengo ni idea, pero si pega un latigazo fuerte para enero, ni opas, ni opos... pa'bajo como todas...

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (17 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Sobre repsol, las cosas fáciles nunca son realmente como te las imaginas, en mi opinión la acción de repsol la cuidan de modo que no supere los 15,50€



los análisis técnicos que pululan por ahí hablan de que si supera esa resistencia de 15,5 se puede ir con mucha facilidad a 16,5. está claro que la quieren mantener, por eso es un valor en los que hay que entrar cuando haya derrumbe ya que está rebajada artificialmente.

leyendo lo que "las cosas a su cauce" postea sobre los hedges, para enero habrá movida (aunque ya lo sospechábamos), puede ser un buen momento para entrar incluso por debajo de 14. es un valor conservador. el que quiera riesgo que se meta en gamesas y sacyres 

yo estoy dentro desde 14,9 , cuando se acerque a 15,45 fuera. sigo pensando rally navidad.


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Dic 2008)

Gap cerrado y DJI perdiendo gas
Pooodeeeemoooos!!
Me voy a entrenar.No rompais nada.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Gap cerrado y DJI perdiendo gas
> Pooodeeeemoooos!!
> Me voy a entrenar.No rompais nada.



Pues yo me voy a jugar a basket... vaya hilo más bolsero+deportista... 
Lo dicho, a mi tampoco me rompáis nada... 

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Dic 2008)

tonuel si vas a repartir reparte uno de CERRADO POR LIQUIDACION...
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ue-chapan-fondos-donde-pues-no-muy-lejos.html


----------



## chameleon (17 Dic 2008)

el cambio de divisa hace que las bolsas europeas se mantengan o bajen...
las acciones que cotizan en europa y USA, suben en el nyse y se mantienen en Europa...
al cambio quedan igual

creo que vamos a tener un subidón el dia que se corrija un poco el cambio eur/usd


----------



## chameleon (17 Dic 2008)

Repsol aprueba dividendo para el 15 Enero- repsolypf.com



> Madrid, 17 de diciembre de 2008
> El Consejo de Administración de Repsol YPF ha acordado hoy el reparto de un dividendo
> bruto de 0,525 euros por acción a cuenta del ejercicio 2008, pagadero el 15 de enero de 2009.
> El dividendo a cuenta aprobado supone un incremento del 5% respecto al del ejercicio
> anterior y representa un monto de 641 millones de euros.



no está mal para tener entre manos lo de fenosa...

y el eur a 1,44 dolares :

y WS se quiere dar la vuelta y acabar en verde

pero no lo ha hecho, no...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Dic 2008)

Bueno, al final pa abajo. Y los futuros pa arriba.


----------



## Con Dos Gonadas (18 Dic 2008)

Esta claro que el Ibex aguantará hasta Enero y a partir de ahí Tonuel se va a hinchar.
DJI y SP también bajaran.
¿Que pasará con la cotización euro/dolar en Febrero/Marzo?.
Si el dolar en Febrero sigue barato y empieza a subir a lo largo del año, puede ser un gran momento para comprar acciones de DJI o SP,porque si sube el dolar esta claro que ganas dinero a medio plazo por los dos lados, con el cambio y con la subida que vendrá a lo largo del año porque lo que va a venir en Enero va ser tremendo.

¿que pensais?


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Dic 2008)

no, no va aguantar


----------



## impulsiu (18 Dic 2008)

no creeis que este finde esta casi cerrado pero los 10 - 15 dias primeros del 2009 por aquello de compras de fondos de inversion puede ser un inicio 2009 positivo?

un valor para vision un mes, que no sea bancario...con prespectivas optimas ; preferis TELEFONICA o IBERDROLA y porque ?


gracias
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
pd:

-ahora nikkei 0,87% arriba 

-futuros del ibex planos aunque creo que mañana jueves no sera un buen dia para el ibex.

-eur/usd: 1,44


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2008)

Buenos días.

Iberia hoy va a subir.


----------



## chameleon (18 Dic 2008)

noticias frescas



> 18/12/2008 9:18 Leonid Fedun, vicepresidente de Lukoil, ha declarado que "no habrá compras con el precio del petróleo a 45-65$ barril.



vaya comedia, lo que no sé es el propósito de toda esta función


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2008)

Repsol hoy para abajo, el precio del barril a caído a 40.00USD y luego están estas noticias.

Me he arrependido de no haber comprado IBERIA antes de que abriera el mercado, tal y como dije a primera hora. :-(


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Dic 2008)

Te hubieras comido el gap. El valor que veo muy inflado es renovables. 3 señores pavos por acción.


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2008)

Si, ACCIONA es muy arriesgada, yo compre en su momento a 69,00€ y vendí en 72,00€ luego se pudo a 63,58€ y pasé en ese momento.

Es un valor refugio de mucha gen.... VIP algo parecido a sacyr ya me entiendes.

Repsol no la veo, ya lo hemos comentado varias veces, hay algo extraño en todo esto.... aunque si baja a 13,00€ entro seguro.


----------



## chameleon (18 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Repsol no la veo, ya lo hemos comentado varias veces, hay algo extraño en todo esto.... aunque si baja a 13,00€ entro seguro.



algo raro hay, se comenta que la están bajando/manteniendo, se habla del Santander, AXA y SG. si comparas el valor con la evolución del IBEX, rep está más abajo :?

ahora mismo repsol nyse al cambio está a 15,18 y aquí lo estamos viendo a 14,97

por cierto parece que tienes buen ojo, no te cortes en dar tus impresiones 

saludos

PD: el eur/usd en 1,445 , que barbaridad subida en vertical


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Dic 2008)

Con Dos Gonadas dijo:


> Esta claro que el Ibex aguantará hasta Enero y a partir de ahí Tonuel se va a hinchar.
> DJI y SP también bajaran.
> ¿Que pasará con la cotización euro/dolar en Febrero/Marzo?.
> Si el dolar en Febrero sigue barato y empieza a subir a lo largo del año, puede ser un gran momento para comprar acciones de DJI o SP,porque si sube el dolar esta claro que ganas dinero a medio plazo por los dos lados, con el cambio y con la subida que vendrá a lo largo del año porque lo que va a venir en Enero va ser tremendo.
> ...



Buenos días.
-El Ibex aguantará si no hay noticias importantes.Si Bush hubiera cerrado el pico y con lo de Madoff por asimilar igual estariamos a otros niveles más bajos
-El €/dolar,como posteé ayer,si supera la zona 1,43-1,45 no tiene resistencias técnicas hasta 1,55.


----------



## bambum (18 Dic 2008)

Preparados. Listos. Ya.

Compra, compra, compra ...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Dic 2008)

Por si no ha salido. Pa animar el hilo.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3u2qRXb4xCU&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3u2qRXb4xCU&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Con Dos Gonadas (18 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> por Si No Ha Salido. Pa Animar El Hilo.
> 
> <object Width="425" Height="344"><param Name="movie" Value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3u2qrxb4xcu&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param Name="allowfullscreen" Value="true"></param><param Name="allow******access" Value="always"></param><embed Src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3u2qrxb4xcu&hl=es&fs=1" Type="application/x-shockwave-flash" Allow******access="always" Allowfullscreen="true" Width="425" Height="344"></embed></object>



gonadudo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Dic 2008)

Joder, el € a uno 1´46 $. Los futuros verdes verdes verdes.


----------



## explorador (18 Dic 2008)

la vaca se está comiendo los futuros


----------



## wsleone (18 Dic 2008)

A cuenta de la triple hora bruja:

¿Qué vais a hacer mañana antes del cierre de la bolsa? 

Yo seguramente vender, en interconomía dicen que después de la triple hora se puede desplomar a 8000 :

Edito: qué lío  , hay opiniones para todos los gustos (copy paste de bolsamanía):

"En España, el Ibex cotiza en las inmediaciones de los importantes 9.250 puntos. Si cierra por encima, desde Trader Watch creen que el selectivo podría dirigirse hacia los 9.900-10.000 puntos, la "referencia clave".


----------



## Mulder (18 Dic 2008)

A los buenos días!

Hoy tenemos a los índices europeos subiendo pero, ojo!, el futuro del Stoxx baja y el del CAC también, algo no cuadra en la subida general de hoy y que conste que yo estoy alcista hasta mañana, pero las cosas son como son.

En el Stoxx hemos tenido un rebote en el gap de las 17:30 hace un rato así que parece que hoy estamos alcistas pero como tampoco nos separamos mucho de el mejor decir lateral-alcistas. Aburrimiento total.

Debe ser que el EuroStoxx es de los primeros que están recibiendo reembolsos de capital desde los HF.


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2008)

Gracias mulder por tu analisis.

El efecto madoff, tiene que llegar de algún modo, los inversores no quieren acabar el año con la inseguridad de sus depositos en HF, un reembolso masivo en breve.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Dic 2008)

¿Y si el reembolso masivo de los HF por culpa del caso Madoff hubiera sido la causa de la bajada de la bolsa en octubre?

¿O alguno se piensa que nos hemos enterado de la estafa todos a la vez?

¿Por qué será, será, que el juez dice que los reembolsos no valen y que hay que devolverlos?

A ver si va a resultar que en el FBI y en la CIA no hay filtraciones y tratandose de un asunto de tanta pasta...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Dic 2008)

Amigo Mulder, algo que te indique que manana vamos a ir pa arriba¿?, o es por ciencia infusa¿?


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2008)

Lo que no cuadra es la ingenuidad del fondo del Santander a la hora de confiar ciegamente en la empresa de madoff.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Dic 2008)

Como está la mañana aburrida, voy a poner unos gráficos de cosecha propia a ver si alguien quiere comentar algo, una especie de "chartstorming" 

Éste, muy mono, que permite ver la relación causa-efecto, efecto-causa de las bajadas de tipos en la bolsa:







Y este otro, que permite ver la relación entre el cambio euro/dólar y el diferencial de tipos de interés. Iba a poner en el gráfico también el "efecto pánico", para que la cosa estuviera completa, pero no he tenido la paciencia de buscar las fechas de la noticia de la quiebra de Lehman, lo de Fortis y ahora lo de Madoff y otras cosas, sería cuestión de poner un punto rojo o verde (según el pufo caiga en EU o en USA).

Fijaos que los déficits gemelos USA pesan tanto en la cotización del dólar, que para mantenerlo estable frente al euro es necesario que el tipo de interés en USA sea casi dos puntos más alto que en Europa.







Además, poniendo gráficos tan grandes hacemos avanzar las páginas del hilo y así la gente cree que se cae la bolsa.


----------



## Burbujeador (18 Dic 2008)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Y si el reembolso masivo de los HF por culpa del caso Madoff hubiera sido la causa de la bajada de la bolsa en octubre?
> 
> ¿O alguno se piensa que nos hemos enterado de la estafa todos a la vez?
> 
> ...



Las perdidas que han dado son a dia 12 de Diciembre.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Dic 2008)

Burbujeador dijo:


> Las perdidas que han dado son a dia 12 de Diciembre.




¿Quieres decir que en octubre las pérdidas esperadas eran de 0,0? Ya, eso ya se sabe, pero Madoff ya sabía en octubre que las pérdidas a fecha de hoy iban a ser de 50.000 millones.

Lo que digo es que una cosa es lo que "se sabe" y otra lo que el mercado indica que "de verdad se sabe".

Que no digo que no vaya a haber más pérdidas pero fíjate que Cárpatos dice que en los HF "los teléfonos hechan humo", eso me suena a muchos "peques" llamando como locos, no a pocos grandotes llamando como locos.

Y lo del juez, aquí se han salido por patas algunos fijo, vamos, que alguien lo sabía.


----------



## Portador del Caos (18 Dic 2008)

Del Sr. Carpatos:



> Más pufos
> Se ha descubierto otro fraude en Alemania. Se ha detenido a varias personas por manipulación de precios, haciendo subir compañías sin valor en bolsa, con todo tipo de argucias mientras ellos eran los que vendían. Yo me pregunto, ¿cuantos más Madoff quedan sin descubrir? ¿O mejor Madoff, es la norma o la excepción?



Burbuja de guillotinas ¡YA!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Dic 2008)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> Del Sr. Carpatos:
> 
> 
> 
> Burbuja de guillotinas ¡YA!



NO FALLA, EFECTO PÁNICO EN EUROPA PARA COMPENSAR LA FRASE DE BERNANKE DE "LOS MANTENDREMOS BAJOS MUCHO TIEMPO".

¿Para qué gastar cartuchos bajando tipos si puedes hacer cundir el pánico?

Y si no es suficiente con esto, en cuanto salgan malos datos en Alemania se empezará a hablar de bajadas de tipos para que el euro no suba tanto.


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2008)

Ya se pueden dar una vuelta por el ibex, hay compañias que suben como la espuma con un paquete acciones inferior a 1M.


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2008)

Europa le gusta el rojo, cuantos minutos le queda al IBEX?


----------



## Burbujeador (18 Dic 2008)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Quieres decir que en octubre las pérdidas esperadas eran de 0,0? Ya, eso ya se sabe, pero Madoff ya sabía en octubre que las pérdidas a fecha de hoy iban a ser de 50.000 millones.
> 
> Lo que digo es que una cosa es lo que "se sabe" y otra lo que el mercado indica que "de verdad se sabe".
> 
> ...



Lo que quiero decir es que son 50.000 millones a 12 de Diciembre, si han sacado dinero a espuertas seria mas dinero. No estoy diciendo que eso haya ocurrido.

A mi si me parece que han pillado a un monton de grandeotes lo que pasa es que ni ellos mismos saben donde tienen la pasta.


----------



## Pabajista (18 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Europa le gusta el rojo, cuantos minutos le queda al IBEX?



Pues aqui seguimos, en verde... Si es que en Ejpaña somos asi de chulos


----------



## tonibgs (18 Dic 2008)

Pabajista dijo:


> Pues aqui seguimos, en verde... Si es que en Ejpaña somos asi de chulos



si.. no tenemos termino medio..


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2008)

Opssss. parece que están por tocar a repsol -0,80%


----------



## Kujire (18 Dic 2008)

*Breaking News ... Madoff mess Update*

Crónicas de Bernie



> Era algo habitual, los días en Palm Beach comenzaban con una visita a la estilista barbería cerca de su residencia. Allí Bernie (Madoff) era tratado a cuerpo de rey, no sin dejarse más de 160 dolares. Un suave corte de pelo(65$), afeitado(40$), manicura(54$) y pedicura(60$) para su American Express. A veces, algún tratamiento especial o algún nuevo "retoque" para una ocasión especial. Todo lo necesario para convertir a un chaval de 70 años, en un embaucador profesional de ricos bobos. No os imagináis los servicios de "pelu" que requería su mujer de 67 primaveras para configurarla cada día, o a lo mejor si! sólo hay que ver a la señora Vice para darse cuenta lo que "cuesta" levantarse



Los que os imaginabais a Bernie en plan balsero cubano llegado a Florida, supongo que os habreís llevado una decepción. "Una vez llegados al Country Club nos dejábamos ver y caer por el lobby", allí Bernie era rey-banquero-modelo a la vez. Su táctica era especial, *eran sus "amigos" los que le daban su dinero para que él los "asesorara"*: De hecho *sólo aceptaba dinero de algunos, no todos, haciendo sentir a éstos la "exclusividad" de sus servicios*, y el hecho de pertenecer a club de Madoff Investments LP. 

Sus clientes internacionales eran principalmente los gestores de inversiones de capitales de los principales bancos y oficinas de inversión muy especializadas. Sin embargo,* si algo le gustaba a Bernie era el poder escoger a sus clientes*, *sobre todo por su escasa cultura financiera, así en Europa se lanzó a por esos clientes, "alta rentabilidad para bobos financieros"*. España, Grecia, Italia,.. fueron siempre sus prioridades poca regulación, capitales provinientes del ladrillo u negocios para-legales, fortunas familiares. Bernie vendía exclusividad, y por ello estos pardillos pagaron, que nos se quejen, el dinero siempre se venga.

Hoy, sus "amigos" están apenados y sin un duro.


----------



## bambum (18 Dic 2008)

Y salto la liebre.

Corre, corre, que no la pillas


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Dic 2008)

Porra para ver que pasará cuando mañana venzan los futuros¿¿??.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Dic 2008)

Joder, las Bollinger cerrandose, y las 3 medias moviles arrejuntandose


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2008)

Mañana puede ser un buen día para comprar... el ibex está muy estancado.


----------



## SNB4President (18 Dic 2008)

Subidón del dólar que veo que ha pegado ahorita mismo. Aunque no se recupera ni mucho menos del bajón de ayer.


----------



## Con Dos Gonadas (18 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Porra para ver que pasará cuando mañana venzan los futuros¿¿??
> No lo sé, es cómo estar en un campo de minas,sé que el IBEX va a bajar porque estamos en tendencia bajista y llevamos una temporada subiendo y en cualquier momento a partir del 22 puede empezar a caer el IBEX, por eso hoy he salido y voy a esperar acontecimientos hasta Febrero, mientras empezaré a mirar gráficas del SP 500.
> La verdad que en mis manuales no sale nada sobre triángulos ascendetes que rompen al alza en un momento bajista ( joder a este paso acabo hablando cómo Greenspan) y cómo estoy en PRACTICAS prefiero tener prudencia.


----------



## un marronazo (18 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Crónicas de Bernie
> 
> 
> Hoy, sus "amigos" están apenados y sin un duro.



la ruina de cualquiera de ellos la quiero para mi y mi familia


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Dic 2008)

Post de la banca europea... Hoy los ingleses se llevan la palma, y Fortis sigue siendo un chicharro de padre y muy señor mio... 

*RBS -7,92%
HSBC -6,96%
HYPO REAL ESTATE -6,33%
KBC -5,09%
HBOS -4,87%
BNP PARIBAS -3,57%
BARCLAYS -3,45%
CAGRICOLE -3,00%
SGENERALE -2,04%
COMMERZBANK -0,99%
SANTANDER +0,45%
BBVA +1,28%
ING +2,31%
FORTIS +19,27%
*

Mixtables, a mi apúntame un bajón para mañana después del vencimiento...

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Dic 2008)

NUNCABAJISTAS BÚRSATILES:
NEUTRALES:
BURBUJISTAS: Mixtables, Con dos Gonadas, Las cosas.

Paseeeen y Veeeeean...


----------



## Sleepwalk (18 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> NUNCABAJISTAS BÚRSATILES:
> NEUTRALES:
> BURBUJISTAS: Mixtables, Con dos Gonadas, Las cosas, Sleepwalk.
> 
> Paseeeen y Veeeeean...



Como esto está tan aburrido...me apunto bajada para mañana.
Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2008)

Mañana una buena bajada, no se puede sostener durante más tiempo, con unas tímidas subidas para cerrar de cara a la galeria.


----------



## rosonero (18 Dic 2008)

Ya va tocando una caídita de Roma, ¡¡_Po' la gloria de mi madre_!! 

Chiquito off


----------



## Sleepwalk (18 Dic 2008)

¿No hay ningún animador/a? o ¿Avisamos al que tenga las llaves del hilo y que cierre?
Parece esto como en la NBA..."Los minutos de la basura".


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Dic 2008)

NUNCABAJISTAS BÚRSATILES:
NEUTRALES:
BURBUJISTAS: Mixtables, Con dos Gonadas, Las cosas, sleepwalk, rosonero, don pepito.

Paseeeen y Veeeeean...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sirva de comnetario: Mucho me temo que con todos burbujistas, me da que algun que otro leonero nos va a hacer el owned del mes, me temo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Dic 2008)

mañana son futuros, hoy el dia mas aburrido en 3 meses


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Dic 2008)

Ahora mismo:
*
Dow	8,721.76	-102.58 (-1.16%)
S&P 500	898.89	-5.53 (-0.61%)
Nasdaq	1,569.87	-9.44 (-0.60%)
10y bond	2.05%	-0.03 (-1.44%*


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Dic 2008)

Economía/Empresas.- Iberdrola Renovables cotizará en los mercados 'over the counter' de la Bolsa de Nueva York. europapress.es


----------



## Builder (18 Dic 2008)

Bueno, pongamos en perspectiva este "rally" de fin de año. Con los datos del mercado americano, la comparación con los tres mercados bajistas de la Gran Depresión del 29, la crisis petrolífera del 73 y el pinchazo de las punto.com del 2000, la actualización hasta ayer mismo nos dice que el "rally" este es una filfa. Tengan cuidado con la cartera


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Dic 2008)

y como siguen el del crash del .com y del 73??


----------



## Builder (18 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> y como siguen el del crash del .com y del 73??



No estoy seguro de lo que preguntas. Cada linea expresa la caida desde máximos de la bolsa en cada una de esas tres crisis. La del 29 es con los valores del Dow, las otras con la del S&P. La evolución de cada una de ellas se realiza según los días que duró el mercado bajista hasta llegar al mínimo. Según eso la caida más larga fue la del 29, y la del 73 la más corta. La actual (en azul) ha caido tanto como la del 73 y la de 2000 en menos tiempo. La caída es tan abrupta como la del 29, veremos si tan larga... Saludos!


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Dic 2008)

entendido!

por cierto, que pasa en USA!!!!!

el apocalipsis?


----------



## minifunk (18 Dic 2008)

Vamos que se esta alegrando la sesion 


Dow	8,655.81 -168.53 (-1.91%)
S&P 500	892.37	-12.05 (-1.33%)
Nasdaq	1,560.42	-18.89 (-1.20%)
10y bond	2.04%	-0.04 (-1.92%)


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Dic 2008)

tonuel, igual tienes que empezar a sacar cromos!!


si los bancos no bajan mucho o suben! que es lo que tira pabajo?


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Dic 2008)

honda cae un 5% con un 130% de volumen

y este? menudo nombre: ARSD: Summary for Arabian American Development Co - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Kujire (18 Dic 2008)

*Breaking News ... GE*

A ver que os despistáis, lo mejor de hoy está en:

*General Electric  -7.88%*

GE - General Electric Company - Google Finance

fijaros en la última bajada, .... como haciendo puenting... ya pierde un 7% y camino de 8% luego os comento xq si os apetece.... TONUEEEEEELLLLLLL!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Dic 2008)

Builder dijo:


> No estoy seguro de lo que preguntas. Cada linea expresa la caida desde máximos de la bolsa en cada una de esas tres crisis. La del 29 es con los valores del Dow, las otras con la del S&P. La evolución de cada una de ellas se realiza según los días que duró el mercado bajista hasta llegar al mínimo. Según eso la caida más larga fue la del 29, y la del 73 la más corta. La actual (en azul) ha caido tanto como la del 73 y la de 2000 en menos tiempo. La caída es tan abrupta como la del 29, veremos si tan larga... Saludos!



Particularmente creo, que no será tan larga. La gran depresión se produce en un marco con una unidad monetaria inelastica, patrón oro. Ahora con los dolares de yoplait que tenemos, no creo que estemos mucho tiempo a estos niveles.

O mejor dicho, no será tan larga la bajada, luego volveremos a subir.[ Ficticiamente, ya que actualmente el dji en USD de 2002 está en *5000 puntos*


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Dic 2008)

yo lo que tengo claro es que hasta 2013 no voy a hacer ninguna compra millonaria de ningun tipo


----------



## Misterio (18 Dic 2008)

El petróleo a lo suyo.

36.3 -3.76$


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Dic 2008)

De carpatos:



> Además de lo ya comentado de lo mal que lo están pasando los sectores de energía y de materiales básicos ante la bajada de los metales y del petróleo, está influyendo muy negativamente el hecho de que S&P comenta que hay un 33% de posibilidades de que General Electric pierda su rating de AAA. GE baja más del 7%


----------



## chameleon (18 Dic 2008)

rally de navidaz. parece mentira con lo mayores que sois y lo que habéis visto en octubre asustaros de una ligera corrección de un 1% ...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Dic 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> El petróleo a lo suyo.
> 
> 36.3 -3.76$



Vendia la casa que no tengo, para comprar futuros de petroleo de aqui a 3 años.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> rally de navidaz. parece mentira con lo mayores que sois y lo que habéis visto en octubre asustaros de una ligera corrección de un 1% ...



.DJI - Dow Jones Industrial Average - Google Finance

Del Rally que hablas, en el DJI, ya toco techo el día 8, no¿?.

http://finance.google.com/finance?c...29634000000&chddm=8211&q=INDEXDJX:.DJI&ntsp=0


----------



## Pabajista (18 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> .DJI - Dow Jones Industrial Average - Google Finance
> 
> Del Rally que hablas, en el DJI, ya toco techo el día 8, no¿?.
> 
> .DJI - Dow Jones Industrial Average - Google Finance



IBEX, habla del IBEX.. de todas formas, lo curioso es que con todo lo que hemos subido teoricamente, el que hace 5 dias "presto su dinero" a día de hoy casi no ha tenido beneficio en el indicador global...


----------



## chameleon (18 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Del Rally que hablas, en el DJI, ya toco techo el día 8, no¿?.



edit: en el DJI
haz el canal, tiene una resistencia muy grande en 8200. si hoy no bajamos de 8650 seguimos dentro del canal, con tope en 9250. 

pero vamos no me rijo por eso, es navidad y la bolsa no puede derrumbarse, y menos la americana. habrá la mano de dios, bajadas de tipos, inyecciones de liquidez y lo que haga falta. el 26 ya veremos 

y el ibex va detrás claro...


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> rally de navidaz. parece mentira con lo mayores que sois y lo que habéis visto en octubre asustaros de una ligera corrección de un 1% ...



1%?

eso era hace 15 minutos

ahora es del 2%


a ver si esta ultima media hora recupera su papel, porque llevamos dias aburridos


----------



## Pabajista (18 Dic 2008)

Venga que nos despistamos...

*S&P 500 INDEX,RTH( SNP: ^GSPC )*
Valor de índice: 889,40 
Hora de cotización: 21:12 
Cambio: *17,47 (1,93%) *
Cierre anterior: 904,42 
Apertura: 905,98 
Rango diario: 889,40 - 911,02 
Rango a 52sem: 741,02 - 1.440,24


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Dic 2008)

-2,35%.... vamos txabal SP


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Dic 2008)

-2,72%... (edito 2,91%) esto por como me dejo el viernes pasado!!! a joderse



tonueeeeeeelllllll, estoy tocando el cuerno de helm!!!


----------



## Misterio (18 Dic 2008)

Rally navideño lo llaman.


----------



## chameleon (18 Dic 2008)

mierda nos caemos


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Dic 2008)

esto para los de rally... -3,30%

aunque es como acaba, no como empieza


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Dic 2008)

Desde el curro y a escondidas

Poooooodeeeemoooooos!!

Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Dic 2008)

Además de lo ya comentado de lo mal que lo están pasando los sectores de energía y de materiales básicos ante la bajada de los metales y del petróleo, está influyendo muy negativamente el hecho de que S&P comenta que hay un 33% de posibilidades de que General Electric pierda su rating de AAA. GE baja más del 7%


En EEUU su rentabilidad toca mínimos de 50 años en 2,04% ante la lluvia de compras de manos fuertes que cada vez tienen más miedo.

En este mercado loco perdido, al final no ha podido con la resistencia 920, y ahora lucha con el soporte 885





carpatos dixit y deja este link interesante del OIL:

http://clusterstock.alleyinsider.com/2008/12/its-time-for-a-ban-on-short-selling-oil


----------



## Pabajista (18 Dic 2008)

Mierda rebotamos...


----------



## minifunk (18 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> al final no ha podido con la resistencia 920, y ahora lucha con el soporte 885
> carpatos dixit




Dow	8,551.47	-272.87 (-3.09%)
S&P 500	882.21	-22.21 (-2.46%)
Nasdaq	1,545.01	-34.30 (-2.17%)
10y bond	2.05%	-0.03 (-1.44%)


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Dic 2008)

si perdemos los 8500 hoy mismo... saludamos al 8200?


edito, justo ahora lucha dios contra el infierno...a ver estos 5 minutos que deciden todo


----------



## Pabajista (18 Dic 2008)

esperemos que no aparezca mucho la mano de ya sabemos quien...


----------



## Pabajista (18 Dic 2008)

joder como lo estan levantando...


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Dic 2008)

Han ayudado nuevas declraciones de Bush hablando de bancarrota controlada de las "auteras".

Mas saludos.Y menos mano de DIOS ya!!!


----------



## Misterio (18 Dic 2008)

Quiebra controlada, eso que es como cuando pones explosivos a una casa y todos van a los alrededores a ver que bonito es como se cae el edificio?.


----------



## Pabajista (18 Dic 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> Quiebra controlada, eso que es como cuando pones explosivos a una casa y todos van a los alrededores a ver que bonito es como se cae el edificio?.



Si, pero con los explosivos al menos hay una persona +/- responsable con el boton, en este caso y con la situación que vivimos creo que el mando lo tiene el becario...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Dic 2008)

Hemos recuperado los 500 puntos de diferencia IBEX/DOW... cuando esto comience a caer de verdad, la hostia española será de órdago...

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Dic 2008)

igual alguien vende antes de los futuros de mañana?


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Dic 2008)

En Intereconomia han comentado que los remembolsos de los hedge funds tienen un plazo que va desde 1 semana a 3 meses.Imagino que tendran fechas "ventana" para salirse del mercado.

Cuando esos fondos se evaporen...


----------



## chameleon (18 Dic 2008)

pues acaba de subir 100 puntos y se queda en 8710, mañana tendrá que rebotar, sigue dentro del canal


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Dic 2008)

Esto creo que ha sido la típica estrategia leoncia de la que suele hablar Mulder, bajo, bajo, bajo, y luego subo en el after(sube 100 puntos el dow) y hasta mañana los futuros...  a partir de ahí, sálvese quien pueda!!!

Por cierto, unos valores del Dow de hoy... (Kujire hoy te llevas la palma...)

*GENERAL MOTORS -16,25%
GENERAL ELECTRIC -8,22%
INTEL -6,55%
ALCOA -5,6%
JP MORGAN -5,18%
CITI -5,11%
AMERICAN EXPRESS -4,59%
BANK OF AMERICA -4,51%
*

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> pues acaba de subir 100 puntos y se queda en 8710, mañana tendrá que rebotar, sigue dentro del canal



seran los futuros


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Dic 2008)

Chamaleon, te importa dibujar el canal del que hablas¿?, Gracias!


----------



## tonuel (18 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> -2,72%... (edito 2,91%) esto por como me dejo el viernes pasado!!! a joderse
> 
> tonueeeeeeelllllll, estoy tocando el cuerno de helm!!!




Coño, hoy me he despistado... :




las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto, unos valores del Dow de hoy...
> 
> *GENERAL MOTORS -16,25%*
> 
> Saludos...




Pero estos si que se merecen un buen sello... 








Saludos


----------



## Kujire (19 Dic 2008)

*Breaking News ... Madoff mess Update*

Los clientes de Madoff han reclamado 35B$ ... de momento. Bernie sigue monitoreado en su apartamente. La SEC investiga a su mujer, por si acaso.... 

Mañana a las 12ET tiene que comparecer en el caso de las denuncias desde la SEC...

*Las noticias de hoy han sido muy muy malas*, la ventas de coches han bajado tanto que las autos han parado 59 plantas, incluso puede significar que Ford tenga que acudir al comedor social de Obama, en el caso que las ventas desciendan a 11M de unidades (actualmente 17M), necesitaría 9-13B$.

A esto, añadimos el efecto multiplicador de la portavoz de la casa blanca (Dana) hablando de la posibilidad de la bancarrota como solución pues en fin guapa ... luego GMAC no tiene comprador para los bonos de momento y terminamos con la rebaja en la calificación de GE, otro estandarte americano....

Creo que el problema no es que baje el DOW, creo que tiene motivos hoy para hacerlo, el problema es que la coherencia nos asuste, acostumbrados a la manipulación del IBEX. 

Por cierto, hace tiempo que no tengo posiciones en GM o Ford, el mayor riesgo que tengo ahora es el tipo de cambio. 

Atentos, "hay una Gran Empresa" que "puede" ser algo parecido a las autos, es decir posibilidades de forrarse a paladas, aún no se dan las condiciones para entrar pero no hay que quitarle el ojo.


----------



## impulsiu (19 Dic 2008)

de acuerdo en que despues de futuros toca bajada, pero no creeis que este inicio 2009 ( al margen de la tendencia bajista ) puede ser bueno con subidas en enero del 10% en el ibex?:


----------



## Pabajista (19 Dic 2008)

A los buenos días...

Caemos y no hay nadie con quien celebrarlo?


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Dic 2008)

buenos dias a todos... he dicho que no al curro ese...


----------



## kalvin (19 Dic 2008)

PEDIDOS FÁBRICA OCTUBRE EN ESPAÑA. DATO: -14.6% A/A. DATO ANTERIOR: -3.0% A/A (19/12/2008 09:26)


Iba a ser la industria no?? ::


----------



## donpepito (19 Dic 2008)

Buenos días.

Poco bajada llevamos de momento...


----------



## Pabajista (19 Dic 2008)

azku, la voz de la conciencia?


----------



## Hagen (19 Dic 2008)

toca bajar, no hemos tocado todavia el gap de los americanos...... dejale que madure un poco.

Lo tocara y despues para arriba


----------



## Ghell (19 Dic 2008)

A las 10:00 : 9.155,20 -*102,60 (1,10%)*

Apuesto viendo que el ibex últimamente hace lo que le da la gana que terminamos en verde XD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Dic 2008)

*RECORDATORIO DEL DIA DE HOY
*
Hoy será el último día de negociación de los futuros sobre índices Dow Jones Euro Stoxx 50 (y todas sus 8 subvariantes: Dow Jones Euro Stoxx Select Dividend 30, Dow Jones Stoxx 50, Dow Jones Stoxx 600, Dow Jones Stoxx Large 200, Dow Jones Stoxx Mid 200, Dow Jones Stoxx Small 200, Dow Jones Euro Stoxx Sector, y Dow Jones Stoxx 600 Sector) y Dax (y sus 3 subvariantes DivDax, MDax y TecDax) de vencimiento de diciembre Z8 (que para nuestro caso especifico nos quedaremos FESXZ8 y FDAXZ8 única y respectivamente), pasando a tener vigencia a todos los efectos los futuros sobre índices de vencimiento en marzo de 2009 H9 (FESXH9 y FDAXH9).

*El vencimiento FESXZ8 (y sus subvariantes) se producirá dicho viernes a las 12:00 horas de la mañana y el vencimiento de FDAXZ8 (y sus subvariantes) se producirá a las 13:00 horas (13:05 para el MDax).
*
Las posiciones que se tuviesen de los contratos Z8 en los futuros sobre índices a vencimiento se liquidarán por diferencias como sucede cada uno de los días hábiles a las 17:30 horas, tomándose como precio de referencia de liquidación en el caso del FESXZ8 y sus subvariantes la media de sus valores entre las 11:50 y las 12:00 horas, y en el caso del FDAXZ8 y sus subvariantes el valor de cruce de las 13:00 horas, excepto el MDax que será a las 13:05 horas. Para mantener las posiciones deberemos rolarnos normalmente, ya sea de modo automático o manual antes del vencimiento, teniendo en cuenta que el volumen en los contratos de diciembre Z8 el viernes será bastante bajo, ya que los participes del mercado suelen hacer efectivo sus cambios de vencimiento principalmente el miércoles y jueves (al contrario que en el mercado CME, dónde el vencimiento de facto suele realizarse con una semana de antelación, teniendo durante esta semana de vencimiento los contratos CME de diciembre Z8 un volumen realmente bajo en comparación con el habitual).

*En la Bolsa de Madrid por la mañana y por la tarde tendremos el vencimiento mensual de futuros y opciones sobre índices y acciones de MEFF, siendo el vencimiento de futuros sobre el Ibex y Mini-Ibex a las 16:45 horas y el vencimiento de los futuros sobre Acciones de MEFF a las 17:35 horas. Mencionar también ya puestos, que los futuros sobre el CAC 40 expiran a las 16:00 horas.
*
*Igualmente en el mercado americano de Wall Street CME, Chicago Mercantile Exchange, se producirá el vencimiento trimestral de futuros y opciones de diciembre de 2008, muriendo sus futuros Mini Nasdaq, Mini Russell y Mini S&P500 a las 15:15 horas.
*
Por la confluencia de este tipo de vencimientos a nivel mundial cada trimestre, en más de un medio de información ese día se hablará de la famosa *‘triple ó cuádruple hora bruja’.*

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (19 Dic 2008)

Así que es posible que las bolsas se resientan un poco más.... supuestamente.


----------



## donpepito (19 Dic 2008)

Dentro de Iberdrola Renovables a 2,89€


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Dic 2008)

Subidón del Ibex.Es el momento de la verdad.

Quiero sangre!! Ah,buenos días


----------



## donpepito (19 Dic 2008)

Se modera la caída, como estoy dentro hay que aplazarla para la semana que viene.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Dic 2008)

JOJOJO... vaya descaro el vencimiento del EuroStoxx!!!! Mulder, para que critiquemos al IBEX!!! ha hecho un vertical justo antes de las 12h 

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/ta?s=^STOXX50E&t=1d&l=on&z=m&q=l&p=&a=ss,fs&c=

Sálvese quien pueda!!!! 

Saludos...

PD: Si algun alma caritativa puede suber "la foto"... gracias adelantadas
PD2: En el finance de yahoo espero que editen la gráfica, porque la raya se sale...


----------



## bah (19 Dic 2008)




----------



## Wbuffete (19 Dic 2008)

De IBex 9100 a 9190 en décimas.Y volumen pero...el día va a ser muy largo.


----------



## donpepito (19 Dic 2008)

Futuro USA -0,4% mejorando.


----------



## Samzer (19 Dic 2008)

De Cárpatos:

Vean lo que me manda un profesional de los mercados.

- bloqueo de ordenes,

- cierres de posiciones forzadas

- reintegros retrasados más de 4-5 meses (saltándose hasta la famosas ventanas de liquidez)

- aplicaciones de liquidativos de dentro de 3 meses.

- exigencia de garantías adicionales cuando te están bloqueando la venta.

Esto es lo que hay ahora mismo en el ex-mundo hedge fund, un chorizo de Nueva York, ha conseguido dar el remate a esta industria.

*La onda expansiva llegará a la bolsa tarde o temprano...*


----------



## donpepito (19 Dic 2008)

Parece que se va a dar la vuelta el IBEX.......


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Dic 2008)

Samzer dijo:


> De Cárpatos:
> 
> Vean lo que me manda un profesional de los mercados.
> 
> ...



Ayer en Intereconomía Eduardo Bolinches hablaba en los mismos términos o peores.
Ya os comenté que los primeros Hedge pueden empezar liquidar posiciones,segun Bolinches, en el plazo de 1 semana desde que se aireó el pufo.
Estamos en capilla esperando la estampida.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Dic 2008)

Se pone la cosa peligrosa.

Futuros de ws en 128 verdes.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Dic 2008)

Yo creo que pa esto, podriamos jugar a la oca, o al parchis, porque anda que no se nota cierta mano magica. Ahora mismo los futuros, en 140Verdes


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Dic 2008)

De Carpatos ahora mismo:



> Las bolsas europeas se alejan velozmente de mínimos tras la noticia de que la Casa Blanca ha tirado por la calle de en medio, y tras la negativa del Senado a aprobar el plan de rescate va a disponer del dinero del plan de rescate para bancos para solucionar la crisis del sector de automóviles.
> 
> En estos momentos la casa Blanca publica su plan de rescate para el sector del automóvil.
> 
> ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Dic 2008)

Qué buena esta gráfica...







La línea roja son las semanas de vencimientos de opciones sacada de la web de Cárpatos...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (19 Dic 2008)

Cambio de tendencia.... hoy acabamos en verde.

Esas IB Renovables tienen que moverse


----------



## bah (19 Dic 2008)

*tongo tongo*


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Dic 2008)

Yo creo que lo de la casa blanca, es como la mano de la mano que mece la cuna. Vamos que si no pueden mantener la cotización, que casualidad que emitan el comunicado a 8:30 de la matinada. En fin... lo dicho


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Cambio de tendencia.... hoy acabamos en verde.
> 
> Esas IB Renovables tienen que moverse



Hola don pepito ( hola don josé...), viste que van a empezar a cotizar en los OTC de NYC¿?. Creo que lo colgó azkuna ayer, o anteayer.


----------



## donpepito (19 Dic 2008)

Si, lo he visto... me voy a quedar dentro unos días, me dá buena sensación.


----------



## donpepito (19 Dic 2008)

Se me olvidó comentar que EUROSTOXX están en verde.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, lo he visto... me voy a quedar dentro unos días, me dá buena sensación.



Espero que tengas suerte con tu posición . 

Cuelgo los vencimientos de los futuros para today.




> A las 12h vencen los futuros del eurostoxx.
> 
> A las 13h vencen los futuros del Dax.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freeman (19 Dic 2008)

Acaban de anunciar en USA ayudas a la automocion por 20.000mill....


----------



## donpepito (19 Dic 2008)

Gracias por tus buenos deseos, la verdad es que ha subido demasiado en los últimos días, espero que siga manteniendo la buena sintonia.

Repsol se está recuperando, hoy la he visto a -3,05% de momento no tengo muchas esperanzas, vistos los precios del crudo a día de hoy.


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Dic 2008)

Freeman dijo:


> Acaban de anunciar en USA ayudas a la automocion por 20.000mill....




Lo han anunciado a las 15:00.Tahur ataca de nuevo...


----------



## donpepito (19 Dic 2008)

Ibex +0,27


----------



## Kujire (19 Dic 2008)

Aprovechando el rally de Navidad hasta ultimo momento .....


----------



## donpepito (19 Dic 2008)

Me gusta el riesgo, no puedo evitarlo.... los viernes pasados no han sido muy alcistas, será hoy la línea de salida del rally?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Dic 2008)

Que hagan con el rally lo que quieran...

*ECRI: Indicador de crecimiento anualizado baja de -29% a -30%, sigue la recesión al peor nivel desde 1949 y sin signo alguno de mejora.*

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Dic 2008)

como sube el dji, no¿?


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> como sube el dji, no¿?



Y si cierra el gap? No caera esa breva!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Dic 2008)

Joder, el oro a 836$. Para comprar contratos madre mia!.


----------



## chameleon (19 Dic 2008)

ya se que soy pesado...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Dic 2008)

Un mitsubishi???? pon la foto de un honda o un suburu(mejor ) que son más burbujistas... :

Saludos....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Dic 2008)

Ok ok chamaleon, pero hasta cuando se supone que dura esto¿?, ya por curiosidad. Y después que¿?

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Sd_gj-3kz7A&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Sd_gj-3kz7A&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> ya se que soy pesado...



Para nada.Si no echamos unas risas esto no merece la pena.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Dic 2008)

Dow	8,730.52	+125.53 (1.46%)
S&P 500	900.32	+15.04 (1.70%)
Nasdaq	1,587.31	+34.94 (2.25%)
10y bond	2.12%	-0.01 (-0.47%


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Dic 2008)

Oyes y digo yo, si soys de madrid podiamos quedar por enero o asin, en algun bar, y en vez de ver el furbol, vemos como se despeñan los americanos, estaría curioso. Ahi con tonueles, palomitas, y esas cosas.-


----------



## Kujire (19 Dic 2008)

*Breaking News ... GM*

Rick Wagenor CEO de GM , agradeciendo a todos el @exito@ por lo conseguido hasta ahora ....


----------



## donpepito (19 Dic 2008)

Bueno, queria celebrarlo con vosotros, me he salido de IB renovables, a 3,01€


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Dic 2008)

Felicidades!. Lo del porron, es más que nada por la españolidad del subyacente. .


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Dic 2008)

Parece que nos podemos empeazar a despeñar en breves instantes. Puede ser el incio de la toña


----------



## donpepito (19 Dic 2008)

Yo lo dejaría para el lunes.... ya sabemos que en USA el efecto presidente tranquiliza a la nación.


----------



## chameleon (19 Dic 2008)

mixtables dijo:


> Oyes y digo yo, si soys de madrid podiamos quedar por enero o asin, en algun bar, y en vez de ver el furbol, vemos como se despeñan los americanos, estaría curioso. Ahi con tonueles, palomitas, y esas cosas.-



ya ves, somos unos incomprendidos 

felicidades donpepito. yo sigo dentro, aunque hoy me he perdido una buena oportunidad. quiero estar fuera antes de fin de año.


----------



## donpepito (19 Dic 2008)

Gracias.... hoy era un buen día, con caídas y recuperaciones parciales de ciertos valores.

Como dicen... que el último centimo lo gane otro.


----------



## Samzer (19 Dic 2008)

Kujire dijo:


> Rick Wagenor CEO de GM , agradeciendo a todos el @exito@ por lo conseguido hasta ahora ....



Supongo que te referirás a sus éxitos comerciales, no?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Dic 2008)

Dow	8,595.75	-9.24 (-0.11%)
S&P 500	888.09	+2.81 (0.32%)
Nasdaq	1,564.67	+12.30 (0.79%)
10y bond	2.11%	-0.02 (-0.94%)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Dic 2008)

> Justo el máximo del día a la hora del vencimiento, desde entonces no ha parado de bajar ¡qué casualidad!



Carpatos ahora mismo sobre el IBEX-


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Dic 2008)

> Justo el máximo del día a la hora del vencimiento, desde entonces no ha parado de bajar ¡qué casualidad!



Carpatos ahora mismo sobre el ibex


----------



## SNB4President (19 Dic 2008)

Qué bajonazooooooo ha pegado en una hora el Tom Jones. 

Y ese Ibex plano cuando Europa ha bajado, como se nota el Bull español.


----------



## Hagen (19 Dic 2008)

quien se sorprendia que la diferencia con el dow fuera de +500, cuando se puede llegar a +600.....


----------



## Con Dos Gonadas (19 Dic 2008)

Bueno chicos esto está empezando a ser monotono.Suerte el Lunes con los bonos basura de alto rendimiento o sea la loteria.
¿Que tal si hacemos un Hedge Fund el año que viene con unos cuantos números?
Despúes de los últimos acontecimientos no me parece una locura.


----------



## chameleon (19 Dic 2008)

Repsol vende su red de estaciones de servicio en Brasil - Eleconomista.es



> Repsol ha llegado a un acuerdo con el grupo brasileño AleSat Combustíveis para vender por 55 millones de dólares (40 millones de euros) su red de 327 estaciones de servicio en Brasil, además de la infraestructura comercial, logística y otros negocios complementarios.


----------



## Hagen (19 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Repsol vende su red de estaciones de servicio en Brasil - Eleconomista.es



Pero como os gusta repsol!!!!...... alguno tendreis la Visa Repsol......


----------



## chameleon (19 Dic 2008)

no hombre, es que ahí hay un culebrón de los gordos, como aquello de enel, endesa, gasnatural etc etc... 

no lo entiendo bien pero digamos que yo pongo mi atención ahí para darle visibilidad, y otros informais de GM, o de bancos... 

pa entretenerse...


----------



## Hagen (19 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> no hombre, es que ahí hay un culebrón de los gordos, como aquello de enel, endesa, gasnatural etc etc...
> 
> no lo entiendo bien pero digamos que yo pongo mi atención ahí para darle visibilidad, y otros informais de GM, o de bancos...
> 
> pa entretenerse...



jejejej.... me parece mas que bien.... cada uno tenemos nuestro ojito derecho....


----------



## donpepito (19 Dic 2008)

Repsol se ha convertido en una UNION FENOSA, apalancamiento .... no supera el 15,40€ desde hace mucho.


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Dic 2008)

Con Dos Gonadas dijo:


> Bueno chicos esto está empezando a ser monotono.Suerte el Lunes con los bonos basura de alto rendimiento o sea la loteria.
> ¿Que tal si hacemos un Hedge Fund el año que viene con unos cuantos números?
> Despúes de los últimos acontecimientos no me parece una locura.



Juntamos cuatro chapas y nos compramos SAN.Despues le tiramos un zapatazo a Bush.
Y a continuacion nos correremos una lifara pantagruelica en el atico de un hotelazo.
Mejor dejo las "drogainas",en mi caso el cafe.

Por cierto,ha cerrado el gap: y da una oportunidad para la mano divina


----------



## Mulder (19 Dic 2008)

A las buenas tardes-noches!

Hoy es el último día que escribo por aquí hasta mi vuelta de vacaciones, aunque no se si podré resistir la tentación de estar fuera del foro tanto tiempo, esto es como una droga, jejeje.

Como les dije hace unas semanas todos los índices tiran de todos, ya han visto como siendo el futuro del Ibex el único que quedaba por vencer todo se ha disparado hacia arriba justo hasta ese momento, igual tira el Dax, como el Stoxx, como el DJI o el S&P, como el mismo Ibex, por muy malo que sea.

Todos los índices mundiales están muy correlacionados y es importante que recuerden esto porque si quieren diversificar deberán buscar otro tipo de mercados: oro, petroleo, materias primas en general, alimentos, etc.

Hoy no hago predicciones ni previsiones importantes pero diré que veo mucha debilidad en los mercados, no parece que bajemos con soltura pero tampoco subimos con mucho convencimiento, yo diría que estamos alcistas, pero asuntos como el de Madoff nos hacen bajar poco a poco mediante salidas de capital.

En el Stoxx pasar el 2539 al alza sería una buena señal de fortaleza, pasar el 2400 a la baja señal de debilidad, yo creo que acabaremos pasándolo al alza, pero con paciencia y saliva, igual que el elefante... 

Y ahora pasemos a otra cosa, desde que escribo en este hilo (más o menos) nos hemos ido profesionalizando todos un poco, hemos aprendido mucho más sobre los mercados y todos sacamos lo mejor que tenemos para plasmarlo en el.

Todo ello sin perder la idiosincrasia del foro, este es uno de los hilos más moderados y con mejor información de todos. Esto ha ocurrido porque al perderse ese interés histérico, protestón y algo banal del resto de hilos ha venido gente más seria y más metida en el meollo a escribir aquí. A mi todo esto me parece muy bueno, los trolls ni siquiera se atreven a escribir porque esto ya no va de eternas discusiones nuncabajistas o burbujistas, sino de acertar tendencias de mercado, aunque tengamos a Tonuel certificando defunciones de vez en cuando.

Muchas gracias a todos por hacer de este hilo lo que es 

Y ahora me despido hasta el año que viene, felices navidades (con rallys o sin ellos) y feliz año nuevo, pasenlo bien y no se emborrachen demasiado


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Dic 2008)

Igualmente Mulder,cuidate.Felices fiestas


----------



## bambum (19 Dic 2008)

Alguien me puede explicar lo de Jazztel?

Gracias


----------



## Hagen (19 Dic 2008)

Gracias a ti Mulder,

Antes me mosqueaba porque no entendia cuando la bolsa caía sin ninguna razón aparente. Desde que leo el foro, no hace mucho tiempo, he comprendido que esto es como la sabana con leones que manejan a las cebras como quieren y que nosotros, no llegamos ni a ser buitres carroñeros, ni hienas. Ademas existe el gran cazador blanco (la mano de dios) que de un tiro certero puede cazar a su antojo......

Con todo esto, además de aprender, se puede sacar pasta ..... pero tambien perderla.

Pasalo bien por sudamerica, si vas por chile u argentina te puedo recomendar sitios chulos, aunque creo que te habras leido mas de 3 guias, aprovecha para leer a Gann 

Felices Fiesta champion


----------



## explorador (19 Dic 2008)

Buen viaje Mulder, se te hechará en falta.

Felices Fiestas


----------



## ronald29780 (19 Dic 2008)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes-noches!
> 
> Hoy es el último día que escribo por aquí hasta mi vuelta de vacaciones, aunque no se si podré resistir la tentación de estar fuera del foro tanto tiempo, esto es como una droga, jejeje.
> 
> ...



Ayer comprobaba el uso de una PSP via Wifi.

Burbuja.info chuta, aunque escribir es un rollo.

Felices Fiestas.


----------



## donpepito (19 Dic 2008)

Que tengas unas minivacaciones alcistas.... sin ningún tipo de apalancamiento -como me gusta esta palabra-

Saludos y Felices Fiestas donde vayas a pasarlas!
DonPepito


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Dic 2008)

Me uno a las felicitaciones por el hilo, por hacerlo tan "majo" entre todos, por las navidades y el año nuevo y por el viaje de Mulder . Por cierto echo en falta a Jucari y a DonJuli, alguien sabe algo, porque hace mucho que no entran... :

Bueno, al turrón, he leído y nadie lo ha puesto...

*Popular: Moodys rebaja su rating de Aa1 a Aa2, con perspectiva negativa.
* 

Saludos...

PD: Voy a ver si lo tiene azkuna en su hilo de bancos, luego hago el de la banca europea...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Dic 2008)

Buen viaje mulder, espero que te lo pases genial en el otro lado de los mares oceanos . Y muchas felicidades a todos, porque como bien dicen por ahi arriba, este hilo se ha convertido en uno de los mejores no sólo de burbuja, sino de internete. De echo cuando volí a postear, fué exclusivamente para poder compartir con tantos expertos los vaivenes bursátiles.

Buen finde para todos .


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Dic 2008)

Le siguen cayendo chuzos de punta a BNP que no levanta cabeza...

*BNP PARIBAS -7,97%
RBS -6,67%
UBS -3,69%
FORTIS -2,45%
HSBC -2%
ING -1,73%
CAGRICOLE -1,36%
BBVA -0.69%
HBOS -0,47%
SANTANDER +1,78%
DBANK +3,69%
SGENERALE +5,63%
BARCLAYS +5,93%
HYPO REAL ESTATE +6,76%
UNICREDIT +7,48%
*
Saludos...


----------



## Con Dos Gonadas (19 Dic 2008)

¡Buen Viaje Mulder!
¡Felices Fiestas a todos! y gracias a todos por dar vuestras opiniones y a Kujire en particular por sus grandes crónicas desde el Imperio.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Dic 2008)

como que felices fiestas? esto no ha acabado!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (20 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> como que felices fiestas? esto no ha acabado!!



Será que Mulder se quiera escaquear prudentemente del rally bajista que se avecina.


----------



## Kujire (20 Dic 2008)

*Merry Xmas Mr Mulder!!*

Crónicas de Bernie...



> Bernie se encuentra arrestado en su casa por 24h, es decir, *con polis hasta cuando mea, de día y noche*. El juez ha decretado la seguridad máxima desde que el miércoles tuvo un altercado con los periodistas cuando accedía a su apartamente, y por otro lado* no quieren que Bernie haga algo en contra de su salud(hurt or flight(?))*, por no decir que no sabe volar, además sigue con la pulsera de localización monitoreado 24h. Su mujer pagará la vigilancia extra.
> 
> Bernie empezó en los 70s esta estafa piramidal, cuando era jovencito, algunas empresas afectadas han comunicado que se ven obligados a cerrar por las pérdidas obtenidas por Bernie que han acelerado su mala situación. De momento se han identificado 35B$, sin embargo hay muchas personas que han perdido millones que desean no ser identificados.



*Os deseo a tod@s una Feliz Navidad, sé que el 2009 será un año muy diferente a los que hemos vivido hasta ahora, un año de oportunidades y de desafios que espero compartir con todos vosotros. Gracias a tod@s por hacer este hilo tan interesante donde se aprende y hasta se pueden ganar unas perrillas y lo mejor es poder compartir los aciertos y los owneds entre tod@s.*

Del 2009 creo que tendremos que hablar mucho, pero de momento "hasta el rabo todo es toro" y hay que acabar éste 2008. Como se imaginan, las autos ya no son noticia, habrá que apuntar los cañones a otro lado, lo más importante con lo que tenemos que jugar ahora es con Obama, espero que se animen.


----------



## Bayne (20 Dic 2008)

*subo el hilo*

Y aprovecho para felicitar a Mulder y saludar al foro
y un besito para la bella Kujire...


----------



## Kujire (20 Dic 2008)

*Kiissssesss for @llll!!!!!!*

:o

PD: Un día, me llegaron rumores de que si las cosas se ponían feas, alguien tendría que comerme: Bueno, pues decir que yo ni siquiera doy para un caldito, que soy poca cosa y delgadita ...


----------



## tonuel (20 Dic 2008)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Kujire debe ser un producto virtual de los "malos". Su belleza destaca sobre la moda.



Si, al pibón de su avatar creo que la he visto en otra parte... 










Saludos


----------



## Sleepwalk (21 Dic 2008)

Buenas tardes.
Aprovecho que el hilo está perdido en las profundidades para reflotarlo y desearos a todos unas Felices Navidades y que el 2009 nos traiga todo lo mejor o al menos nos deje ver venir el siguiente.
Entré hace seis meses y aunque leo todo parece que este hilo es mi casa algunas mañanas y tardes en que el trabajo me lo permite compartiendo con vosotros lo mejor y lo peor, aunque yo no tengo nada en bolsa.
Mulder, Kujire, Chameleon, Mixtables, Las cosas, azkuna, tonuel, hagen, ronald, explorador, gonadas, don pepito, snb4, wbuffett, en definitiva a todos/as los que hemos compartido el devenir de la bolsa, tanto ibex como dow en este hilo al calor del brasero donde nada perturba la tranquilidad.
En definitiva, os deseo a todos/as lo mejor y aunque seguiré entrando, las vacaciones hacen cambiar los horarios.
Felicidades con los mejores deseos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Dic 2008)

me parece que esta semana que viene no va a ser feliz en las bolsas de todo el mundo... toca desplomarse...

a riesgo de perder mi comodin: esta semana que es festiva, nos caemos, y la sigueinte... cuando mejor para hacerlo sino ahora?

claro, esto segun la teoria de los locos, porque podia haber rally o lateralismo....


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-esta-en-mucho-peor-estado-del-previsto.html


----------



## paco jones (21 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> me parece que esta semana que viene no va a ser feliz en las bolsas de todo el mundo... toca desplomarse...
> 
> a riesgo de perder mi comodin: esta semana que es festiva, nos caemos, y la sigueinte... cuando mejor para hacerlo sino ahora?
> 
> ...




Las rebajas empezarán en enero.


Para que no acabe mucho peor el año hay muchos intereses. La valoración de final de año afecta a muchos interesados que no pueden permitir desplomes importantes antes de acabar el año.


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Dic 2008)

la valoracion esta hecha ya dicen algunos... y sigueindo los criterios contables nuevos de valoro como me sale de los huevos

otros no tienen todavia cerrado el ejercio y tienen que vender

y por fin, qué pasa con los fondos de pensiones? pregunté a un colega el otro dia y sí, tiene razon... estan siendo muy muy malas


----------



## paco jones (21 Dic 2008)

Para los fondos de pensiones es normal que sea un mal año.
La crisis no permite hacer aportaciones de ahorro.

No poder tener liquidez con los fondos de pensiones (salvo situaciones excepcionales) disuade de hacer aportaciones en tiempos de crisis.


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Dic 2008)

lo que me jode es que no expliquen PORQUE han aumentado los ahorros y los depositos...

usted lo dejo claro, porqué otros no?


----------



## paco jones (21 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> lo que me jode es que no expliquen PORQUE han aumentado los ahorros y los depositos...
> 
> usted lo dejo claro, porqué otros no?



Sé a que post te refieres, que además te gustó mucho.

Pero lo dicho en aquel post es la verdad.


----------



## SNB4President (21 Dic 2008)

Muchas gracias Sleepwalk, suerte para ti también en las fiestas y el año nuevo, como dice el analisto de Fortis en Intereconomía "la vamos a necesitar".  

Y como cada domingo, el repaso a las bolsas del medio oriente: 

Egipto: -2,87%
Kuwait: -2,66%
Israel: -2,24%
Bahrain: -2,55%
Arabia Saudí: -2,65%
Jordania: -2,92%
Oman: -2,29%
Qatar: +0,34%
Emiratos Árabes Unidos: -3,72%

Dado que el DJI cerró con un -0,30% y la tónica de las bajadas es mayor lo que hace pensar que no tan sólo descontan el cierre supongo que Asia empezará cayendo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Dic 2008)

a ver si mi prediccion...


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Dic 2008)

he estado haciendo un analisis un poco "asi"=tecnico... y esta semana no hay desplome... ni rally ni pollas tampoco...

al final nos quedaremos siobre los 9800 o lo que es lo mismo el nivel fibo de la subida total....

pero despues de reyes, justo, esos dias nos vamos a tomar pol culo si no lo remedia otro macro plan enorme...

venga apunten esas fechas para mi 7-8-9 enero y el dolar a 1,60 de nuevo


----------



## chameleon (22 Dic 2008)

a los buenos días

estoy de vacaciones y ha sonado el p*** despertador 

yo no me atrevo a estar dentro más allá del 26/27, se ha formado una cuña y el objetivo de caida son 2000 puntejos. y con lo despacito que está subiendo igual no pasamos de 9500

saludos


----------



## Hagen (22 Dic 2008)

Yo tambien estoy esperando la bajada, pero creo que hoy no es el día.

Hoy antes de navidad no van a dejar las bolsas caer con fuerza antes de navidad.

Despues........ al abismo!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Dic 2008)

Buenos días a todos... uno que hoy curra 

*-El gobierno danés inyecta más de 18.000 millones de dólares para ayudar a sus bancos.
-Barclays afirma que los bancos necesitarán de uno a 2 años para volver a la normalidad, y la renta variable necesitará 18 meses para estabilizarse.*

Por ahora el IBEX por los 9170...

Seguiremos informando...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2008)

Buenos días.

Hoy vamos a por los bancos, nuestro querido SAN encabeza la lista de favoritos.


----------



## Hagen (22 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Hoy vamos a por los bancos, nuestro querido SAN encabeza la lista de favoritos.



en 6,65 tiene soporte,.....habra que esperar


----------



## Jucari (22 Dic 2008)

Buenos días a todos!!!!!!!!

Despues de unos momentos de medio vacaciones....merecidas....desconectado de todo el mundo...incluso de nuestro querido hilo del Ibex.....(Me ha costado horrores)..vuelvo con fuerzas renovadas y sobretodo mentalidad positiva.

Deciros que en mi empresa ya han presentado el ERE y el viernes me reunieron el gerente y ne comunicaron que contaban conmigo para el nuevo proyecto y que no me preocupara, sin embargo nos tendremos que apretar el cinturon, congelaran sueldos y bajaran incentivos.....quien no se conforma es porque no quiere.....lo malo las 25 personas que se van a la calle.....

A ver.....he estado leyendo un poco por encima.....lo mas interesante...lo del salvamento de las automobilisticas......lo que me sorprende es este lateral alcista desde principios de diciembre.....no hay previsión de batacazo a corto???


----------



## Samzer (22 Dic 2008)

Artículo interesante a quien le interese el carry trade.

Yen Weakens as Carmaker Loans Revive Confidence in Carry Trades 
Bloomberg.com: U.K. & Ireland


----------



## chameleon (22 Dic 2008)

que barbaridad como hemos empezado  -190 puntillos


----------



## tonuel (22 Dic 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Buenos días a todos!!!!!!!!
> 
> Despues de unos momentos de medio vacaciones....merecidas....desconectado de todo el mundo...incluso de nuestro querido hilo del Ibex.....(Me ha costado horrores)..vuelvo con fuerzas renovadas y sobretodo mentalidad positiva.
> 
> ...



Me alegro..., nosotros también contamos contigo... 




*que la fuerza te acompañe...*


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Dic 2008)

que pasa en el DAX?


----------



## spheratu (22 Dic 2008)

Yo no se vosotros,pero yo espero al ibex a 7500 en cosa de un mes,dos como mucho.Ya veremos si en ese momento hay que comprar...


----------



## tonuel (22 Dic 2008)

spheratu dijo:


> Yo no se vosotros,pero yo espero al ibex a 7500 en cosa de un mes,dos como mucho.Ya veremos si en ese momento hay que comprar...



Compra, compra, antes de que te las quiten de las manos... 


Yo espero ver pronto los 3.000-4.000... 




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Dic 2008)

una cosa es cierta el pavo que dijo que el IBEX llegaba a 17.000 ha acertado y se ha quedado corto...






estamos casi en el post 18.000 del hilo del IBEX


----------



## davinci79 (22 Dic 2008)

A ver cuando compensamos los 550 de diferencia con el Dow que hace poco estábamos a la par. Deberíamos estar en 8550.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (22 Dic 2008)

Es hora de acumular carne de conejo.


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2008)

Vamos a ver como terminamos hoy, estoy dentro de nuevo con REPSOL a 14,66€


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Dic 2008)

-170 a las 11.00


----------



## Jucari (22 Dic 2008)

Hoy la cosa esta interesante...pero no creo que suceda nada apocaliptico hasta finales de enero (resultados anuales) o para marzo....(ayudas que no prosperan)...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Dic 2008)

Nuevos Credit default swaps...

*-Reino Unido, pasa en el año de 8 a 110. Es decir a primeros de año, se pagaban 8.000 anuales para cubrir una cartera de 10 millones de libras, algo simbólico, pero ahora ya no es nada simbólico que haya que pagar 110.000.
-Grecia pasa de 22 a 231...
-USA pasa de 8 a 67...
-Australia pasa de 1 a 132.
-Alemania pasa de 7 a 47.
-Italia pasa de 20 a 170.
-Venezuela pasa de 451 a 3275...es decir para cubrir 10 millones de deuda de Venezuela contra el riesgo de quiebra hay que pagar 3.275.000 al año...
-Islandia pasa de 65 a 995.
-Francia pasa de 10 a 56
-Polonia pasa de 26 a 280.
-Rusia, pasa de 87 a 736, mucho cuidado con Rusia, una cotización de 736 descuenta un importante riesgo de quiebra... y no sería la primera vez...
-España pasa de 18 a 100.
-Chile pasa de 30 a 250.
-Portugal pasa de 18 a 95
-Bulgaría pasa de 80 a 530, cuidado ya con los bonos de este país.
-China cotiza a 200.
-Japón pasa de 8 a 45.
-Tailandia pasa de 55 a 260.
-Argentina pasa de 460 a 4570. Alarma roja en este país, debe evitarse cualquier exposición
-Indonesia pasa de 153 a 650.
-Sudáfrica pasa de 80 a 400, nivel peligroso, cuidado. 
-Corea pasa de 46 a 335...
-Brasil pasa de 103 a 320.
-Colombia pasa de 130 a 322.
-México pasa de 70 a 305.
-Turquía pasa de 166 a 417.*

Saludos....


----------



## Dolmen (22 Dic 2008)

spheratu dijo:


> Yo no se vosotros,pero yo espero al ibex a 7500 en cosa de un mes,dos como mucho.Ya veremos si en ese momento hay que comprar...



Esa es la pregunta del millón.

Yo sigo Eon, Total, Air Liquide, Siemens y Basf con esa idea; comprar si volvemos a los precios de las pasadas caídas y con la idea de conservarlas;

también BNP, incluso me tienta Gazprom.



Pero después es difícil decidirse y más fácil acobardarse; está claro que quien entró entonces (y yo estuve a punto) hizo un buen negocio.

Habría antes que fijarse un nivel e ir a ciegas; si no, entre el miedo y en que uno confía en que bajará un poquito más, es fácil perder el tren


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Nuevos Credit default swaps...
> 
> *-Reino Unido, pasa en el año de 8 a 110. Es decir a primeros de año, se pagaban 8.000 anuales para cubrir una cartera de 10 millones de libras, algo simbólico, pero ahora ya no es nada simbólico que haya que pagar 110.000.
> -Grecia pasa de 22 a 231...
> ...



pongamos dos de "los paises mas seguros":
-USA pasa de 8 a 67...
-España pasa de 18 a 100.


me descojono yo de esto... en 6 meses quiero verla de nuevo


----------



## Jucari (22 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Nuevos Credit default swaps...
> 
> *-Reino Unido, pasa en el año de 8 a 110. Es decir a primeros de año, se pagaban 8.000 anuales para cubrir una cartera de 10 millones de libras, algo simbólico, pero ahora ya no es nada simbólico que haya que pagar 110.000.
> -Grecia pasa de 22 a 231...
> ...



Lo de Argentina y Venezuela de escandalo......como caigan veo el IBEX cerca de los 3000.....Salten del barco inconcientes!!!!!!...


----------



## SNB4President (22 Dic 2008)

El dólar baja ligeramente, a ver como se comporta cuando abran Wall Street. De momento los futuros planos, parece que los Europedos nos estamos nivelando y ellos todavía están con el falso frenesí automovilístico.


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Dic 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> El dólar baja ligeramente, a ver como se comporta cuando abran Wall Street. De momento los futuros planos, parece que los Europedos nos estamos nivelando y ellos todavía están con el falso frenesí automovilístico.



sí, concretamente baja *+*0.008


----------



## spheratu (22 Dic 2008)

Lo de Argentina y Venezuela es para echarse a temblar.Los bancos,telefonica y Repsol,entre otros, lo pueden pasar fatal...A ver si aguanta el 7500 del ibex los futuros arreones,que vendrán si o si.


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2008)

He vuelto a IBERDROLA RENOV a 2,91€ entrada, vuelvo a repetir, el viernes se dió la vuelta y cerro a 3,03€


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> El gordo integramente en Madrid -OFF TOPIC- he vuelto a IBERDROLA RENOV a 2,91€ entrada, vuelvo a repetir, el viernes se dió la vuelta y cerro a 3,03€



Se ha vendido en BCN, no? :
Por cierto, no me ha tocado...


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2008)

Si, he editado.... porque están saliendo otras ciudades donde se ha vendido.

Mis felicitaciones a los afortunados.


----------



## Dolmen (22 Dic 2008)

*Del foro del casi siempre alcista Kostarof*

Kostarof La Bolsa en tus manos

De momento pensamos que lo peor de esta crisis no ha pasado y que el mercado aún no lo ha descontado, por lo que nuevos latigazos bajistas se deberían producir si no ya en este año, en los primeros movimientos del 2009. No creo que los cuidadores sin más estén construyendo un suelo de mercado tan descarado, ya que todo el mundo lo ve, desde el que sin dar una nueva limpia vayan a provocar el escape alcista de los precios. La única duda que tengo viene de la situación de la R.F., ya que si los bonos cayesen a plomo entonces ese dinero que saldría corriendo de los mismos podría aterrizar sobre la R.V. y con ello los precios podrían tirar al alza lo suficiente como para terminar de escapar al alza. Es una posibilidad, no cabe duda, pero de momento no creo que sea ese el escenario más probable que se vaya a producir.


----------



## spheratu (22 Dic 2008)

Dolmen dijo:


> Kostarof La Bolsa en tus manos
> 
> De momento pensamos que lo peor de esta crisis no ha pasado y que el mercado aún no lo ha descontado, por lo que nuevos latigazos bajistas se deberían producir si no ya en este año, en los primeros movimientos del 2009. No creo que los cuidadores sin más estén construyendo un suelo de mercado tan descarado, ya que todo el mundo lo ve, desde el que sin dar una nueva limpia vayan a provocar el escape alcista de los precios. La única duda que tengo viene de la situación de la R.F., ya que si los bonos cayesen a plomo entonces ese dinero que saldría corriendo de los mismos podría aterrizar sobre la R.V. y con ello los precios podrían tirar al alza lo suficiente como para terminar de escapar al alza. Es una posibilidad, no cabe duda, pero de momento no creo que sea ese el escenario más probable que se vaya a producir.



Totalmente de acuerdo.Aun quedan muchas malas noticias y malos resultados que aprovechar para que las manos fuertes estén bajistas una buena temporada.
Pero ese no es el problema,siempre y cuando se tenga presente.El problema es vislumbrar cual van a decidir que sea el suelo.
Que a nadie le quepa duda que eso no sucede de forma natural,eso se decide en los despachos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Dic 2008)

yo creo que kosta se deja otro tipo de renta... la RC... y no es rioja calidad...

Renta Colchon


----------



## tonuel (22 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Se ha vendido en BCN, no? :
> Por cierto, no me ha tocado...



joder... A mi tampoco... :

Me he quedado sin el Cayenne de regalo de reyes...



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (22 Dic 2008)

volvemos a los 500 puntos de diferencia.......


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2008)

Se va a repetir el mismo escenario que el pasado viernes..... o eso espero.


----------



## Tupper (22 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Se ha vendido en BCN, no? :
> Por cierto, no me ha tocado...



Sí en BCN. Qué suerte.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Dic 2008)

*Chicago FED
*
Este es uno de los datos más fiables para ver en que punto está la economía, de hecho es el mejor junto con el de ECRI que comentamos todos los viernes.

Pues bien ha bajado de -1,27 a -2,47, *y lo más importante es que la media de 3 meses que es lo que mira todo el mundo baja a mínimos de 1982, mostrando que la recesión sigue empeorando* lo mismo que dice ECRI. 

Cárpatos dixit

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (22 Dic 2008)

Hagen dijo:


> volvemos a los 500 puntos de diferencia.......



la ostia que nos vamos a dar va a ser de escándalo 

por cierto se sabe porqué el dax ha abierto perdiendo tanto? :?

por cierto #2: bajísimos volúmenes, la cuña está a punto de darse la vuelta. dudo que aguante hasta reyes


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Dic 2008)

Como podemos ver en gráfico adjunto del futuro del Dax la lucha que se ha establecido a la altura de la media de 200 en el gráfico de 30 que ahora actúa como resistencia está siendo dura. He marcado los niveles a vigilar que podrían indicar que inicia el descenso o la recuperación, den un poco de filtro.

En cualquier caso seguimos en un confuso lateral con muy poca pinta de ir a salir de él, mercado muy poco interesante y muy peligroso.


*de carpatos.... y esto:*




Este año es muy raro, y mejor no fiarse de nada, pero hay que ver que pauta estacional alcista más clara hay en esta semana de Navidad, y si no vean estos datos de Bespoke:

Desde 1900 la semana de Navidad es alcista el 70% de las veces, con una media de subida de 0,74%, cuando la media semanal de una semana cualquiera es de subida de 0,10%


----------



## Hagen (22 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> la ostia que nos vamos a dar va a ser de escándalo
> 
> por cierto se sabe porqué el dax ha abierto perdiendo tanto? :?
> 
> por cierto #2: bajísimos volúmenes, la cuña está a punto de darse la vuelta. dudo que aguante hasta reyes



Creo que es porque esta mañana un organismo aleman dio las previsiones de un crecimiento para 2009 del -2,7%

Desconozco si hay algo más


----------



## Jucari (22 Dic 2008)

Caray es que LA NAVIDAD...es LA NAVIDAD...esa preciosa época en la que la bolsa siempre sube, en la que todos nos acordamos de los pobres(luego que los den), la familia junta, QUE BONITOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lloro de emoción!!!!...


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2008)

No me digas eso.... que tengo mis repsoles a puntito de irse a verde, pero llevo las IB Renovables.


----------



## chameleon (22 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> No me digas eso.... que tengo mis repsoles a puntito de irse a verde, pero llevo las IB Renovables.



le cuesta, ahora mismo 14,83
mañana yo creo que puede superar ligeramente los 15


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2008)

Si, esta mañana se han puesto a 14,92€ esta semana tiene que mantener el tipo.


----------



## Jucari (22 Dic 2008)

Un comentario que lanzo de algo que estos dias nos esta pasando...

Mi mujer en su clínica dental va desesperada porque las financieras con las que trabaja (Banco de Sabadell), le deniega todas las operaciones que intenta colocar, bueno, lo curioso es que conozco al director de esa sucursal del Sabadell y le comento lo que nos pasa con su financiera....sus palabras textuales....."...es que no tenemos un puto duro para dejar....".....OLE TUS COJONES.....

Suerte que ahora estamos trabajando con la Caixa de Terrassa que nos esta echando un cable y nos dicen que ellos si tienen liquidez y de momento nos estan aceptando todas las solicitudes....Menos mal que si no me veía cerrando el chiringuito antes de vacaciones.....y eso teniendo faena!!!!.....


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2008)

Mañana me dá que GAMESA va a tener un buen subidón, de momento mantengo posiciones en REPSOL - IB RENOV


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Dic 2008)

Jucari dijo:


> Un comentario que lanzo de algo que estos dias nos esta pasando...
> 
> Mi mujer en su clínica dental va desesperada porque las financieras con las que trabaja (Banco de Sabadell), le deniega todas las operaciones que intenta colocar, bueno, lo curioso es que conozco al director de esa sucursal del Sabadell y le comento lo que nos pasa con su financiera....sus palabras textuales....."...es que no tenemos un puto duro para dejar....".....OLE TUS COJONES.....
> 
> Suerte que ahora estamos trabajando con la Caixa de Terrassa que nos esta echando un cable y nos dicen que ellos si tienen liquidez y de momento nos estan aceptando todas las solicitudes....Menos mal que si no me veía cerrando el chiringuito antes de vacaciones.....y eso teniendo faena!!!!.....




pues esa no es de las muy malas... el sabadell lo que tiene es que mirar con lupa todo... pero tiene mas liquidez seguro


----------



## Jucari (22 Dic 2008)

IBEX 35 9.107,00 -161,40 -1,74 17:28:59 

Aburrido ...aburrido.....

Azkunaveteya, entonces si el Sabadell es de los que esta ficticiamente bien....Es de los que el dinero no lo mueve ni que lo maten...


----------



## tonuel (22 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues esa no es de las muy malas... el sabadell lo que tiene es que mirar con lupa todo... pero tiene mas liquidez seguro



Yo al Sabadell no les veo tan bien, esconden algo seguro... lo de los CDS me tiene mosqueao... :



Jucari dijo:


> Azkunaveteya, entonces si el Sabadell es de los que esta ficticiamente bien....Es de los que el dinero no lo mueve ni que lo maten...



Imaginate los que están "ficticiamente" mal... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2008)

Que bien .... hoy el SAN se ha llevado una medio buena.

Continuo dentro... mañana será un buen día rallyneño.


----------



## tonuel (22 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Que bien .... hoy el SAN se ha llevado una medio buena.
> 
> *Continuo dentro*... mañana será un buen día rallyneño.




:


Mejor seria que fueras poniendo todas tus inversiohnes, te voy a nelsonear a gusto... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2008)

Espera un poquito ... que tengo que tapar algunos agujeros del 2008.

Me gusta CINTRA, efecto YOYO, sube y baja.... -7,42%


----------



## chameleon (22 Dic 2008)

pues al loro, del 24 al 26 está cerrada la bolsa, y ya el lunes sabe dios lo que pasa. el volumen de hoy ha sido ínfimo, yo me salgo mañana en cuanto gane unos centimillos.


----------



## Dolmen (22 Dic 2008)

*¡Waw!, ¡cómo baja!*

Dow	-72.09	-0.84%	8,507.02
NASDAQ	-31.18	-1.99%	1,533.14
S&P	-14.87	-1.67%	873.01


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2008)

Tendremos que estar pendientes del cierre USA, mi idea era salirme hoy.... pero me he arriesgado más de la cuenta, mañana veremos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Dic 2008)

Banca europea, siguen cayendo **tias como panes...

*FORTIS -8,95%
LLOYDS -8,62%
DBANK -5,99%
UNICREDIT -5,9%
RBS -4,61%
UBS -4,32%
SGENERALE -3,94%
COMMERZBANK -3,69%
POPULAR -3,23%
SANTANDER -2,77%
BNP PARIBAS -2,34%
BARCLAYS -2,16%
BBVA -1,39%
CAGRICOLE -1,25%
ING +0,43%
HBOS +1,4%
HYPO REAL ESTATE +6,76%
*
Saludos...

PD: Lo del PIB -1,5% en el cuarto trimestre en España, im-pre-si-o-nan-te!!!!!


----------



## Dolmen (22 Dic 2008)

*Are stocks cheap enough? Vídeo en CNNmoney*

Free Video - Business and personal finance news from Fortune

10 de Diciembre


----------



## Misterio (22 Dic 2008)

No es por nada pero en USA se la estan pegando, 864 el S&P.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Dic 2008)

Misterio dijo:


> No es por nada pero en USA se la estan pegando, 864 el S&P.



Yo estoy atento... 
Hemos hecho mínimo en 863,05puntos

Saludos...

Por cierto, en el futuro del IBEX, hemos bajado de los 9000, y sigue la diferencia de +530puntos con el DOW...


----------



## creative (22 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo estoy atento...
> Hemos hecho mínimo en 863,05puntos
> 
> Saludos...
> ...




Atentos que un tortazo importante en el ibex en los proximos dias, pueden provocar que un buen owned para los consumistas navideños.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Dic 2008)

Cuidado con estos arreones bajistas, parece que hoy hay ganas de bajar...

*FUT IBEX -100
DOW -145

S&P 860*

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Dic 2008)

feliz navidad
los 3 reyes magos:

citi -5,5%
morgan stanley -5,5%
goldman sachs -6,5%


tonuel, los de navidad son diferentes porque van con mas amor, no?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Dic 2008)

Nos caemos, Azkuna toca el cuerno de Helm ese...

Tonuel aparece!!!!!

DOW -180!!!

Saludos...


----------



## Misterio (22 Dic 2008)

S&p 858 (-3.30%)


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Dic 2008)

Desde el curro y de tapadillo.

Ya era hora de volver a la normalidad,¿verdad Tonuel?

Saludos clandestinos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Dic 2008)

recupera.... me gustaria saber la pasta que se esta metiendo o no en esto... volumen?


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Dic 2008)

al loro, al loro:

VIX Drop Signals Quiet Close to Tumult of 2008 - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Misterio (22 Dic 2008)

Al final llegó Papa Noel y lo ha maquillado bastante, 871 el S&P.


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Dic 2008)

Si la mano de Dios llega a empujar un poco más el DJI lo pone en verde


----------



## percebe (22 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> al loro, al loro:
> 
> VIX Drop Signals Quiet Close to Tumult of 2008 - Yahoo! Finance



por favor, un pequeño resumen para los que no tenemos ni pajolera idea de inglis


----------



## tonuel (22 Dic 2008)

*RECERTIFICO...*

MORGAN STANLEY -5,63%
FORTIS -8,95%
LLOYDS -8,62%
DBANK -5,99%
UNICREDIT -5,9%






A ver si tenemos un dia bueno..., que ya toca... 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Dic 2008)

Tonuel en el 18035 tienes más.... 

*GENERAL MOTORS -21,6%
*
Saludos...

PD: *Citi -3,85%; Morgan Stanley -5,63%; Goldman Sachs -4,62%...*. Tendrás que re-certificar!!!!!


----------



## Samzer (22 Dic 2008)

No sé si ha sido en Bloomberg o en Cárpatos, decían que la previsión del valor en bolsa de GM para el 2009 era cero. :


----------



## maquiabelo (22 Dic 2008)

Agrego otra para Tonuel :

STATE STREET : -7,21%

A esta hay que seguirla, como se vaya al traste vuela todo por los aires.

Se acuerdan el revuelo que se montó en noviembre ????, la noticia por aquellos dias decía: 

*El 'guardián' State Street, que custodia activos equivalentes al PIB de EEUU,* tiembla por una horas :

Un susto, de los gordos. La ola de desconfianza salpica ahora al mayor gestor de activos financieros del mundo, el State Street Bank, que cae a plomo en bolsa -cerca del 50%- ante los temores de que se vea salpicado por la actual crisis bursátil. Se trata de un banco guardian que se dedica, principalmente, a la custodia de activos aunque también gestiona buena parte de ellos en todo el mundo.

*State Street es el mayor guardián financiero del mundo, con activos bajo supervisión por valor de 14 billones de dólares, el equivalente aproximado al PIB de EEUU o 12 veces el español, y gestiona 1,9 billones de dólares*, según datos de la entidad. La entidad emitió un comunicado en el que subraya que se encuentra "bien capitalizada" y que su exposición a los conduits -vehículos especiales de crédito- no tienen por qué ser consolidados en balance y, aunque lo fueran, sigue están "bien capitalizada".

Esta entidad es muy conocida en los departamentos de relaciones con inversores de la bolsa española, ya que es el depositario de acciones valoradas en cerca de 20.000 millones de euros, al cierre de 2007. Custodiaba hasta el año pasado paquetes significativos, de más del 5% del capital, en empresas como Banco Santander, Telefónica o BBVA, entre otras, aunque en estos momentos ya no aparece en los registros de la CNMV como partícipe significativo.


----------



## tonuel (22 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *GENERAL MOTORS -21,6%
> *
> Saludos...








joder... y porque no tengo el cuño del fail... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (22 Dic 2008)

maquiabelo dijo:


> Agrego otra para Tonuel :
> 
> STATE STREET : -7,21%



Si cae eso me veo sacando las latas de atún... :o



Saludos


----------



## Silent Weapon (22 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel en el 18035 tienes más....
> 
> *GENERAL MOTORS -21,6%
> *
> ...




cuánto vale una acción ahora de GM????????


----------



## Silent Weapon (22 Dic 2008)

repe... zorrys


----------



## tonuel (22 Dic 2008)

Silent Weapon dijo:


> cuánto vale una acción ahora de GM????????



3,52... está baratoooo... 




Saludos


----------



## UNKPAR (22 Dic 2008)

GM ha cerrado a 3,52 USD aún tiene recorrido 


GM PODRÁ PERDER TODO SU VALOR DE MERCADO 

Credit Suisse 

Lunes, 22 de Diciembre del 2008 - 16:43:49 

Christopher Ceraso, analista de Credit Suisse, ha señalado respecto a General Motors:

"En los próximos dos meses se volverá cada vez más claro que el enorme sacrificio de valor por parte del sindicato y los accionistas requerirá completar o casi-completar la eliminación del valor existente de GM".

Como parte de la ayuda gubernamental, a GM se le pedirá que reduzca su deuda en dos tercios mediante swaps de deuda por acciones, pague la mitad de las contribuciones a un fondo de cuidado de la salud de jubilados, vuelva competitivos a los salarios de los empleados del sindicato en relación a los rivales extranjeros y elimine el banco de empleos del sindicato.


"Si GM y sus accionistas pueden navegar un agitado mar de negociaciones y todas las partes pueden acordar sacrificar valor de manera consistente con las metas que estableció el gobierno, de todas maneras arribará a un reducido valor accionariado derivado de flujo de caja de menos de 1 dólar por papel".

Este analista fija el precio objetivo de General Motors en 1 dólar, con una recomendación de INFERIOR QUE EL MERCADO.


----------



## Silent Weapon (22 Dic 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> 3,52... está baratoooo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




casi que te las quitan de las manoh...


----------



## creative (22 Dic 2008)

despues de las noticias japonesas sobre toyota, gm no levanta cabeza en los proximos 2 o 3 años.


----------



## Samzer (23 Dic 2008)

maquiabelo dijo:


> Agrego otra para Tonuel :
> 
> STATE STREET : -7,21%
> 
> ...



Pues sí hay que seguirlo, joder. Voy a tener que ampliar la reserva de latas de atún, pobres atunes. :o


----------



## Jucari (23 Dic 2008)

Joder!!!!....con lo interesante que estaba ayer....y yo con un dolor de muela del juicio que me lleva por el camino de la amargura....pero bueno último día de trabajo del año!!!!!!.....vacaciones!!!!....jejejeje....


----------



## donpepito (23 Dic 2008)

Buenos días.

Hoy parece que vamos para arriba timidamente.......


----------



## Dolmen (23 Dic 2008)

*Pues sí... De Cárpatos*

9:29:59 h.
Intradía Serenity markets

El volumen es muy bajo, y el mercado está totalmente errático, las pérdidas iniciales se han salvado por una subida de bancos y energéticas, aunque no hay razones específicas. Seguramente vamos a ver bastantes bandazos, la mayoría de operadores están ya de vacaciones o sin ganas de complicaciones al quedar tan pocas sesion


----------



## chameleon (23 Dic 2008)

vaya, hoy carpatos no habla del apocalipsis

habrá que esperar a la apertura de los americanos, que nos suban un poquito hasta los 9200 o asi. y ahí salgo yo 

suerte


----------



## donpepito (23 Dic 2008)

Tal y como adelanté ayer... hoy le toca a GAMESA.


----------



## wsleone (23 Dic 2008)

Yo convencido de que ésto seguiría hoy para abajo y mira ... : . Mis teléfonos ya se han recuperado algo después del tortazo de ayer


----------



## adso de melk (23 Dic 2008)

La bolsa se ha convertido en un ente que vive en una realidad paralela, de manera que no indica nada. No es posible que los bancos se hundan, no se vendan coches, no se vendan pisos, el paro se dispare, que no se de crédito, que nadie venda nada, que los futuros sean de pena, y con todo, que la bolsa esté donde está. Tarde o temprano se tiene que hundir, pero que nadie me diga que esto es normal.


----------



## chameleon (23 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Tal y como adelanté ayer... hoy le toca a GAMESA.



acertaste, parriba bancos y energéticas. repsol no... 

la duda que tengo es, si el mercado se desploma a principios de año, ¿creeis que llegaremos a esos 7800 o se parará en ochomiles?

para entrar a saco claro...

saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Dic 2008)

Repsol está en verde ahora +0,60%


----------



## donpepito (23 Dic 2008)

Mis IB RENOV se van posicionando al alza.... hoy va a ser el día del aguinaldo!


----------



## wsleone (23 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> acertaste, parriba bancos y energéticas. repsol no...
> 
> la duda que tengo es, si el mercado se desploma a principios de año, ¿creeis que llegaremos a esos 7800 o se parará en ochomiles?
> 
> ...



En algún momento puede bajar incluso más, igual hasta los 7000. Lo difícil es posicionarse en el momento justo; los 7800 no es mala referencia (que llegaremos fácilmente). Yo me desharé de todo uno de estos días (tiene que ser una paranoia jugársela en intradías en las próximas fechas) y esperaré a esos niveles para volver a entrar.


----------



## donpepito (23 Dic 2008)

Vamos a tener un minirally hoy?¿ USA viene con verde +0,4%


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Dic 2008)

Hola a todos.

Yo creo que hoy no hay nada interesante que remarcar, habrá que empezar el nuevo curso búrsatil para ver movimientos interesantes, muy muy flojo los volumenes.


----------



## Tupper (23 Dic 2008)

adso de melk dijo:


> La bolsa se ha convertido en un ente que vive en una realidad paralela, de manera que no indica nada. No es posible que los bancos se hundan, no se vendan coches, no se vendan pisos, el paro se dispare, que no se de crédito, que nadie venda nada, que los futuros sean de pena, y con todo, que la bolsa esté donde está. Tarde o temprano se tiene que hundir, pero que nadie me diga que esto es normal.



Umm, esto es normal.


----------



## Dolmen (23 Dic 2008)

wsleone dijo:


> En algún momento puede bajar incluso más, igual hasta los 7000. Lo difícil es posicionarse en el momento justo; los 7800 no es mala referencia (que llegaremos fácilmente). Yo me desharé de todo uno de estos días (tiene que ser una paranoia jugársela en intradías en las próximas fechas) y esperaré a esos niveles para volver a entrar.



Buscar el momento puede ser buscar puntos de entrada. Determinar porcentaje de la inversión total y el nivel.

Lo más razonable sería volver al menos a los mínimos pasados (crisis financiera), cuando la crisis económica doblegue a la bolsa con sus malos resultados (cuando ya no estemos sumidos en maquillajes y cuando lo de Madoff se refleje en más reembolsos de fondos). No deberíamos esperar tampoco demasiado, porque la bolsa empezará a remontar antes de que los resultados mejoren.


----------



## donpepito (23 Dic 2008)

No veo que el tren de octubre pare de nuevo por las bolsas.


----------



## tonuel (23 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> No veo que el tren de octubre pare de nuevo por las bolsas.





*va p'arriba... HA HA*




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Dic 2008)

Que malo eres....... hay que ser optimistas....... el año 2009 va a ser el año del ibex 19000!


----------



## tonuel (23 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Que malo eres....... hay que ser optimistas....... el año 2009 va a ser el año del ibex 19000!



Si, y como se anime el tema llegaremos a los 30.000 posts... 


y el ibex en los 4.000... ésto ya seria la hostia... 




Saludos


----------



## wsleone (23 Dic 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Si, y como se anime el tema llegaremos a los 30.000 posts...
> 
> Saludos



Desde el 15 de Enero: 18.000 . No llega al año
El 2009 será igual de calentito o más
Aplicando un poco de matemáticas, imaginación y los ciclos lunares de Mulder me salen 40.236 post a 31/12/09


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Dic 2008)

Yo creo que no se han visto mínimos de esta crisis, supongo que el año que viene nos iremos a visitar los 3-4 miles, lo que también tengo claro es que 6 meses o 1 año antes de comenzar a remontar el vuelo en la economía real, las bolsas comenzaran a subir, y ahí si que habría que estar dentro. Lo que no quita, de hacer compras a corto o medio plazo. Por ejemplo el que entró en 7800 ha hecho mucho dinero, aunque piense que a largo estará más bajo.

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Dic 2008)

Stoxx 50 en negativo


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo creo que no se hayan visto mínimos de esta crisis, supongo que el año que viene nos iremos a visitar los 3-4 miles, lo que también tengo claro es que 6 meses o 1 año antes de comenzar a remontar el vuelo en la economía real, las bolsas comenzaran a subir, y ahí si que habría que estar dentro. Lo que no quita, de hacer compras a corto o medio plazo. Por ejemplo el que entró en 7800 ha hecho mucho dinero, aunque piense que a largo estará más bajo.
> 
> Saludos...



Suscribo al 1000% tu apreciación.

Tras la zona de congestión que hemos pasado desde las elecciones USA,me apunto a:
-Otra paradita en los 5000-5300.
5280 es el numero mágico.
-Dependiendo del "factor pánico" y de lo difíciles qie estén las cosas socialmente,Ibex 4000

Miedo da lo que puedan traer los Reyes...


----------



## chameleon (23 Dic 2008)

ojo al volumen, si sigue asi se queda en la mitad que ayer


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (23 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo creo que no se han visto mínimos de esta crisis, supongo que el año que viene nos iremos a visitar los 3-4 miles, lo que también tengo claro es que 6 meses o 1 año antes de comenzar a remontar el vuelo en la economía real, las bolsas comenzaran a subir, y ahí si que habría que estar dentro. Lo que no quita, de hacer compras a corto o medio plazo. Por ejemplo el que entró en 7800 ha hecho mucho dinero, aunque piense que a largo estará más bajo.
> 
> Saludos...



yo creo que la bolsa española se quedará en un lecho durmiente durante bastantes años

sobre todo cuando empiece a apretar el paro

CUando decis que la bolsa irá para arriba estáis suponiendo que van a cambiar las cosas para mejor, y van a exstir cambios estructurales que hagan que esas subidas sean sólidas, y yo no creo que España se recupere de esta en quince años


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Dic 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> yo creo que la bolsa española se quedará en un lecho durmiente durante bastantes años
> 
> sobre todo cuando empiece a apretar el paro
> 
> CUando decis que la bolsa irá para arriba estáis suponiendo que van a cambiar las cosas para mejor, y van a exstir cambios estructurales que hagan que esas subidas sean sólidas, y yo no creo que España se recupere de esta en quince años



La mayoría de empresas españolas que cotizan en el IBEX, tienen diversificados sus negocios, España puede ir de pena y el IBEX subir, por que tengan negocios en China, Brasil, Argentina, EEUU o Rusia...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (23 Dic 2008)

Ahí tienes el ejemplo de GAMESA que ha recibido un pedido de una empresa China.... luelo están las empresas como IB REV que construye parques EOLICOS por todo el mundo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Dic 2008)

nadie descuenta aun un impago en venezuela o argentina no?, porque reducimos de golpe 500 puntos con el DOW si eso pasa


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Dic 2008)

Me ha gustado mucho este comentario de Cárpatos...

"...Como todos los años por estas fechas, vamos a dar un repaso a las opiniones de los gestores más conocidos en EEUU, tal y como publica esta semana Barrons. Para que podamos comparar la efectividad de los diferentes gestores, les pondré lo que decían el año pasado que estaban ya en el panel. Recuerden para comparar, que el SP ronda los 875 y que la rentabilidad de las notas a 10 años anda por los 2,18% y los tipos a cero %, todo ello aproximadamente a la hora de escribir estas líneas.

** Abhijit Chakraboriti de JP Morgan, pronosticaba, 1525 para el S&P 500, tipos al 3,75% y tasa de rentabilidad de las notas a 10 años al 4,5%.*
Para el 2009 da 975 en el S&P 500, tipos al 0,50% y 3,25 % de rentabilidad para las notas a 10 años.

** Abby Joseph Cohen de Goldman Sachs pronosticaba, 1675 para el S&P 500, tipos al 3% y tasa de rentabilidad de las notas a 10 años al 4%.*
No aparece en el panel de este año.

** Tobias Levkovich de Citigroup, pronosticaba, 1675 para el S&P 500, tipos al 3,50% y tasa de rentabilidad de las notas a 10 años al 4,4%.*
Para el 2009 da 1000 puntos en el S&P 500, 0% en tipos y 3% de rentabilidad de las notas a 10.

** Tom McManus de Banc of America pronosticaba, 1525 para el S&P 500, tipos al 3% y tasa de rentabilidad de las notas a 10 años al 5%.
*Este año no aparece en el panel.

** Francois Trahan de ISI Group. Para el SP en este año 2008 pronosticaba, 1750 para el S&P 500, tipos al 3,50% y tasa de rentabilidad de las notas a 10 años al 4%.*
Este año no aparece en el panel.

** Richard Bernstein de Merril Lynch daba en el S&P 500 1525 puntos, tipos al 2,5% y rentabilidad de las notas a 10 al 3,7%.
*Da 975 para el SP 500. Tipos a 0,125% y rentabilidad de las notas a 10 al 1,5 %

** David Bianco de UBS daba para el año S&P 500 1700 puntos, tipos al 3,5% y rentabilidad de las notas a 10 al 4%.
*Este año, no aparece en el panel.

** Jonathan Morton de Credit Suisse daba para el año que viene en el S&P 500 1650 puntos, tipos al 3,5% y rentabilidad de las notas a 10 al 4,25%.
*Este año no aparece en el panel.

Este año también pronostican:

* David Costin de Goldman da para el año que viene en el S&P 500 1100 puntos, tipos al 0,125% y rentabilidad de las notas a 10 al 3,6%.

* Thomas Lee de JP Morgan da para el año que viene en el S&P 500 1100 puntos, tipos al 0% y rentabilidad de las notas a 10 al 1,65%."

No aparece en el panel, qué significa?:
a) me he jubilado
b) no juego más a la ruleta de la fortuna
c) estoy engrosando las listas del INEM
d) estoy harto de hacer el ridículo...

Aceptamos nuevas aportaciones...

Saludos...

PD: Siento el comentario, pero espero que lo entiendan... *VAYA MIERDA DE ANALISTOS!!!!!* :


----------



## chameleon (23 Dic 2008)

hay demasiado poco volumen
creo que habrá rally los últimos días del año, los fondos y planes de pensiones todavía no han entrado


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Dic 2008)

oxtias, que bueno "lascosas..." igual un ppal tampoco esta mal, pq se supone que es gente muy seria


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> oxtias, que bueno "lascosas..." *igual un ppal tampoco esta mal, pq se supone que es gente muy seria*





+1.

Ahoramismo:

Dow	8,560.39	+40.62 (0.48%)
S&P 500	875.27	+3.64 (0.42%)
Nasdaq	1,536.64	+4.29 (0.28%)
10y bond	2.20%	+0.01 (0.46%)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Dic 2008)

*General Motors -13,64%.*.. como siga así no acaba el año...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Dic 2008)

*De Cárpatos...*

*Ventas de viviendas de segunda mano de noviembre bajan 8,6% hasta tasa anualizada de 4,49 millones de unidades, mucho peor que los 4,9 millones esperado.

El precio medio baja 13,2% desde el mismo mes del año pasado hasta 181.300 dólares. Esta es la mayor bajada de la historia en un año.*

Saludos...


----------



## Kaprak63 (23 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *Ventas de viviendas de segunda mano de noviembre bajan 8,6% hasta tasa anualizada de 4,49 millones de unidades, mucho peor que los 4,9 millones esperado.
> 
> El precio medio baja 13,2% desde el mismo mes del año pasado hasta 181.300 dólares. Esta es la mayor bajada de la historia en un año.*
> 
> Saludos...



Joder, que fuerte.


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Dic 2008)

si si, pero:


La confianza del consumidor, mejor de lo previsto
15:59 La confianza del consumidor de la Universidad de Michigan en EE UU ha subido en diciembre hasta los 60,1 puntos, frente a una estimación de 58,5 puntos.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...para-la-semana-22-26-de-diciembre-2008-a.html


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Dic 2008)

*Ventas de viviendas nuevas bajan 2,9% en noviembre en EEUU, hasta tasa anualizada de 407.000, por debajo de la previsión de 420.000. Peor nivel desde 1991.

El precio medio cae el 11,5 % comparado con mismo mes del año anterior hasta los 220.400. *


----------



## tonuel (23 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El precio de las viviendas libres y usadas cae...



Todo lo que sube tiene que bajar... en la escuela me lo enseñaron... :o




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Dic 2008)

ha habido un terremoto de 5º en italia..... a ver que pasa


----------



## wsleone (23 Dic 2008)

Repsol 14,66 no sé si entrar :

edito:14,62 , y mis teléfonos van de narices hoy


----------



## explorador (23 Dic 2008)

Scossa di terremoto in provincia di Reggio Emilia avvertita in tutto il centro-nord - Corriere della Sera

por lo que comentan se ha sentido bien, la noticia dice que ha sido de 5,2º


----------



## tonuel (23 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ha habido un terremoto de magnitud 5 en la escala de Richter en italia..... a ver que pasa



Eso no es nada, hasta el de magnitud 12 que es el máximo aún queda... :

Los terremotos que se miden en grados son los de la escala de Mercalli, más información en interné... 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escala_de_Richter

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escala_de_Mercalli



Saludos


----------



## spheratu (23 Dic 2008)

wsleone dijo:


> Repsol 14,66 no sé si entrar :
> 
> edito:14,62 , y mis teléfonos van de narices hoy



Con el ibex a 9000 yo no me metería ni loco en nada. Tu mismo...


----------



## tonuel (23 Dic 2008)

spheratu dijo:


> Con el ibex a 9000 yo no me metería ni loco en nada. Tu mismo...



Entra, entra... ahora es cuando hay que ser valiente... 



Saludos


----------



## wsleone (23 Dic 2008)

a 14,52 : ... es tentador pero paso, a ver cómo van mañana y el viernes las otras bolsas


----------



## wsleone (23 Dic 2008)

Lo de Repsol no es normal -2,62% ¿ha pasado algo?


----------



## donpepito (23 Dic 2008)

Yo me quedo dentro.... el 29 y 30 vamos para arriba y paso de pagar más comisiones.


----------



## wsleone (23 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo me quedo dentro.... el 29 y 30 vamos para arriba y paso de pagar más comisiones.



Estás igual que yo con los teléfonos, a ver si el 29 y 30 hay pequeño rally (hacia arriba  ) y me los quito de encima de una vez :

edito: en el precierre Repsol ha subido algo, están a 14,60. En el cierre seguro que suben más


----------



## aca_1999c (23 Dic 2008)

tonuel dijo:


> Entra, entra... ahora es cuando hay que ser valiente...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Ahora es cuando hay que entrar, en realidad hace cosa de un mes, el único problema es saber donde hay que entrar, que nadie lo sabe, pero el que lo sepa se forra.


----------



## wsleone (23 Dic 2008)

editado:

Cierre en 9068,6 ; -0,33%

Telefónica: 15,78 ; -0,57%

Repsol: 14,60 ; -1,95%


----------



## donpepito (23 Dic 2008)

Me gusta cuando tocan a los bancos, la caixa -criteria- se ha dejado hoy parte del subidón de la semana pasada, -4,44%


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> he estado haciendo un analisis un poco "asi"=tecnico... y esta semana no hay desplome... ni rally ni pollas tampoco...
> 
> al final nos quedaremos siobre los 9800 o lo que es lo mismo el nivel fibo de la subida total....
> 
> ...



me reafirmo...


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Dic 2008)

los de repsol: saliros



Moody´s podría bajar calificación a YPF
17:31 REPSOL Gráficos | Noticias | Foros
La agencia Moody´s dijo el martes que puso en revisión negativa la calificación de la deuda de la petrolera argentina YPF, tanto en moneda local como extranjera, debido a un deterioro de las condiciones económicas del país y al retroceso de los mercados de materias primas. Moody´s señaló que la evaluación de YPF está vinculada al vencimiento de una deuda de 225 millones de dólares programado para febrero del 2009. De acuerdo con la calificadora, la revisión se produce en un contexto de preocupación por la mayor necesidad del Gobierno de generar ingresos y una política pública impredecible, que podrían conducir a cambios regulatorios e impositivos que presionarían la situación financiera de YPF.


----------



## wsleone (23 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Me gusta cuando tocan a los bancos, la caixa -criteria- se ha dejado hoy parte del subidón de la semana pasada, -4,44%



Pues mira Cintra, -7,69% más lo de ayer, van de cráneo


----------



## wsleone (23 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> los de repsol: saliros
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gracias azku, me resultaba un poco fuera de contexto esta bajada.


----------



## wsleone (23 Dic 2008)

EEUU para abajo; le va a venir que ni al pelo al IBEX cerrar hasta el lunes


----------



## Marai (23 Dic 2008)

Felíz Navidad bursátil:


----------



## SNB4President (23 Dic 2008)

Un bajón guapete de $15 ha pegado el oro en estos últimos instantes:







Y el dólar parece que se resiste a bajar y aguanta a 1,39€ como un pepe: 







Y mientras GM y Ford bajando un 15% ambos. 

GM - General Motors Corporation - Google Finance
F - Ford Motor Company - Google Finance


----------



## spheratu (23 Dic 2008)

Yo hasta que no vuelva a ver que el ibex empieza por 7 ni me planteo entrar...y aun así,si entro,voy a estar acojonado,asi que no se si vale la pena...


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Dic 2008)

por 7 y dos cifras o tres cifras?


----------



## tonuel (23 Dic 2008)

spheratu dijo:


> Yo hasta que no vuelva a ver que el ibex empieza por 7 ni me planteo entrar...y aun así,si entro,voy a estar acojonado,asi que no se si vale la pena...



Hay que entrar y salir, así es como hacemos los expertos el dinerito... 


Saludos


----------



## chameleon (23 Dic 2008)

Las manos negras del mercado: la figura del cuidador



> El cuidador se encarga de mantener la estabilidad del valor. Dispone de un número elevado (pero limitado) de títulos y de dinero, con los que entra o sale del mercado en función de la demanda/oferta. Si alguien pretende disparar su valor va colocando paquetes de títulos en el mercado (eso hizo el de TPZ poco después de la OPV, en paquetes de 30.000), o bien un paquete muy importante en una posición significativa del mercado (el del SAN suele tener últimamente más de 125.000 títulos a 8.000 ptas. [antes del split]... defiende la posición... pero desaparecen instantáneamente cuando se lo dicen o lo decide). Depende en parte de la personalidad del cuidador y del valor que se pretende cuidar.
> 
> Dos de los métodos más usuales son el maquillaje de fin de sesión (en el último minuto se arrasa con las posiciones subiendo o bajando el valor hasta donde quiere llevarlo) y la apertura con hueco (ataca en preapertura colocando el valor allí donde desea llevarlo ese día). ¿Por qué? Porque le resulta más cómodo y más barato en coste de títulos o dinero.




Lista de tiburones y agencias al desnudo

edit: según se comenta BSN (Santander) y SGV (societé Generale) han estado bajando a repsol estos días, sobre todo hace dos semanas que parecía que se iba a los 15,6. La quieren en 15, sospecho que la razón de bajarla a 14,6 hoy es para contrarrestar las subidas de la próxima semana.

no comento sobre otros valores porque no los sigo, soy un amateur...


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Dic 2008)

El FMI os desea feliz 2009:

El FMI alerta del riesgo de que la recesión desemboque en la Gran Depresión | elmundo.es

Como Shohai:"Las cosas por su nombre"

Saludos clandestinos


----------



## ronald29780 (23 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> El FMI os desea feliz 2009:
> 
> El FMI alerta del riesgo de que la recesión desemboque en la Gran Depresión | elmundo.es
> 
> ...



So pena de no crear un tunel de gusano desos con el LHC, dudo que terminaremos en la Gran Depresion. 

Y si no, me alistaré en el ejercito inglés.:


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Dic 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> So pena de no crear un tunel de gusano desos con el LHC, dudo que terminaremos en la Gran Depresion.
> 
> Y si no, me alistaré en el ejercito inglés.:



Yo no quepo por un agujero de gusano.Solo los gusanos podran huir de la Depresion


----------



## ronald29780 (23 Dic 2008)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Yo no quepo por un agujero de gusano.Solo los gusanos podran huir de la Depresion



A ver si vuelven a fabricar los DeLorean.

Para volver a la Gran Depresion...


----------



## 4motion (23 Dic 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> A ver si vuelven a fabricar los DeLorean.
> 
> Para volver a la Gran Depresion...



Que campeon , muy bueno


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Dic 2008)

me parece que en USA es tan cambiando gusanos por angulas 

caida en picado en 5 minutos


----------



## creative (23 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> me parece que en USA es tan cambiando gusanos por angulas
> 
> El Ibex aguanta y celebra la Navidad por encima de los 9.000 puntosSesión anodina en Europa, que cierra plana tras los desconcertantes datos de Wall Street23/12/2008 - 17:47 - JOSÉ JIMÉNEZVota 1 VotoOpina 0 Opiniones Imprimir Enviar Rectificar Cerrar Envía la noticia
> Rellena los siguientes campos para enviar esta información a otras personas.
> ...


----------



## nief (23 Dic 2008)

feliz navidad a todos!!!!

creo que este crismas es mas que acertado


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Dic 2008)

Banca europea de hoy...

*KBC -8,86%
HYPO REAL ESTATE -4,67% 
SGENERALE -4,44%
CAGRICOLE -2,54%
UNICREDIT -0,72%
BBVA +0,12%
SANTANDER +0,3%
BNP PARIBAS +0,3%
ING +0,7%
DBANK +1,55%
UBS +3,85%
RBS +4,59%
*

Aprovecho para cerrar los índices yankees...

*DOW -1,18%
NASDAQ -0,71%
S&P500 -0,97%*

Y para poner 5 valores representativos... 
*
GENERAL MOTORS -14,77%
BANK OF AMERICA -5,76%
MBIA INC -5,42%
JPMORGAN CHASE -2,38%
GOLDMAN SACHS -2,34%
*
Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> nadie descuenta aun un impago en venezuela o argentina no?, porque reducimos de golpe 500 puntos con el DOW si eso pasa



Chávez dice que crisis terminará por tocar a Venezuela - Cotizalia.com

Saludos...

PD: Por cierto, la diferencia DOW/IBEX está casi en 600 puntos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Dic 2008)

nief dijo:


> feliz navidad a todos!!!!
> 
> creo que este crismas es mas que acertado



foto al hilo de forges YA


----------



## SNB4President (24 Dic 2008)

Ayer Tonuel se dejó un certificado importante: 

SILVER -0.61 -5.65%


----------



## Jucari (24 Dic 2008)

Bueno chicos .....solo entro para desearos.....

_*Feliz Navidad!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_

Azkuna, Mulder, Lascosasasucauce, ronald29780, wbuffet, TONUEL, Chamaleon, Kruije, elpresi, SNB4presidnt etc.....etc......etc.......

De parte de un humilde forero.....que os desea lo mejor......

Saludos!!!!


----------



## SNB4President (24 Dic 2008)

Amén y igualmente.


----------



## chameleon (24 Dic 2008)

feliz navidad muchachos

he pasado ratos muy agradables en este hilo con vosotros, seguiremos especulando en 2009 

que os traiga muchas cosas papa noel


----------



## rosonero (24 Dic 2008)

Buenas fiestas a todos los seguidores de este hilo, que al final conseguirán que tome la alternativa en la bolsa en 2009. (Esas repsoles me están tentando )

¿Qué mejor año para saltar al ruedo?


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Dic 2008)

que comais mucho, bebais mas y folleis aun mas. no es "mi tono", pero asi pienso, que solo se vive una vez.

saludos...


esto no ha empezado


----------



## tonuel (24 Dic 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Ayer Tonuel se dejó un certificado importante:
> 
> SILVER -0.61 -5.65%



Me estoy guardando los sellos para el ibex, no sea que luego me falten... 


Y no bebais mucho... que luego pasa lo que pasa... :o











Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Dic 2008)

feliz navidad a todos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Dic 2008)

Ni felicidades ni hos**a*!!!!

Diferencia futuros IBEX/DOW de 640 puntos!!!!! vamos a caer en barrena... 

Saludos navideños...


----------



## donpepito (26 Dic 2008)

No lo creo...... seguro que abrimos al alza.


----------



## Tupper (26 Dic 2008)

Eso, Felices Fiestas a toda la peña!


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Dic 2008)

Felices Fiestas,estimados foreros.

A seguir haciendo pasta el año que viene.A ver si los Reyes me traen un put para el Ibex.

Sed malos y gastaros mucha pasta!!


----------



## donpepito (26 Dic 2008)

Siempre los dos últimos días del año y los 5 primeros del nuevo, han sido alcistas.

Los Japoneses han estado en verde estos días y los Americanos parece que les va a ir bien, hoy.


----------



## explorador (26 Dic 2008)

*felices Fiestas A Todos*, Si Bebeís *no* Invertaís, Que El 2009 Va A Ser Muy Jodido




p.d. por qué he escrito en mayúsculas las primeras letras de una palabra?


----------



## SNB4President (27 Dic 2008)

explorador dijo:


> p.d. por qué he escrito en mayúsculas las primeras letras de una palabra?



Esto es el exceso de alcohol en sangre típico de las fiestas navideñas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ni felicidades ni hos**a*!!!!
> 
> Diferencia futuros IBEX/DOW de 640 puntos!!!!! vamos a caer en barrena...
> 
> Saludos navideños...



Diferencia actual en los futuros IBEX/DOW de 394 puntos!!!! :

Saludos...


----------



## SNB4President (27 Dic 2008)

Eres todo un pitoniso Cosas. Ya ves, Ibex rules, el Dow ha subido para atraparlo, está claro.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Dic 2008)

SNB4President dijo:


> Eres todo un pitoniso Cosas. Ya ves, Ibex rules, el Dow ha subido para atraparlo, está claro.



Para que luego digamos...  El Ibex es el nivel de referencia bolsística mundial!!! :

Por cierto, hoy no hay post de Bolsa de medio-oriente???

Saludos navideños....


----------



## SNB4President (27 Dic 2008)

Se está volviendo tradición, eh; Nops, el post es en domingo.  A ver como responden las bolsas a las tensiones de las últimas horas en Gaza, será interesante ver si influye.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Dic 2008)

Me reafirmo en mi teoría de que la caída de las bolsas en octubre fue por el caso Madoff, LOS PECES GORDOS YA LO SABÍAN CON UN MES DE ANTELACIÓN.

BOTÍN INTENTÓ SALIR POR PATAS.

Lo de los teléfonos echando humo para pedir reembolsos me suena a que los tiburones chicos llegan tarde, las ventas gordas seguramente ya se han hecho.

Echenique quiso sacar todo el dinero pero Madoff se opuso: "El que se va no vuelve" - Cotizalia.com


----------



## 4motion (28 Dic 2008)

A botin se la volvieron a meter doblada, y no veas como disfruto, es un banco del que nunca he sido ni sere cliente y de ninguno que pertenezcan al clan de la Familia corleone.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Dic 2008)

POR CIERTO, FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS Y PRÓSPERO AÑO NUEVO.

Es que si no lo digo ahora se me va a olvidar hacerlo.


----------



## SNB4President (28 Dic 2008)

Suerte para el próximo año. 

Ahí va el respaso navideño de las bolsas del medio oriente: 

Emiratos Árabes Unidos: -1,91%
Qatar:*+1,19%
Oman: +4,28%
Jordania: -0,72%
Arabia Saudí: +3,14%
Bahrain: -0,23%
Israel: -2,52%
Kuwait: -2,40%


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Dic 2008)

lo de gaza a las bolsas se la sopla.... lo unico que varia es el gas y el petroleo... o deberia


----------



## rosonero (28 Dic 2008)

A ver, esos cracks de la bolsa, ¿cómo se presenta la semana?


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2008)

*.*

Yo soy partidario de estar dentro hasta principios de Enero 2009, estos días vamos a llegar a los 10.000!


----------



## ronald29780 (28 Dic 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> A ver, esos cracks de la bolsa, ¿cómo se presenta la semana?



Pregunta facil.

Quedan 2 dias laborales (creo).

Así, mañana y pasado, subidas de 4.000 puntos cada día.

Llegaremos a los 17.000 puntos prometidos....


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> he estado haciendo un analisis un poco "asi"=tecnico... y esta semana no hay desplome... ni rally ni pollas tampoco...
> 
> al final nos quedaremos siobre los 9800 o lo que es lo mismo el nivel fibo de la subida total....
> 
> ...



mi opinion... jeje


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Dic 2008)

venga que toca levantar este hilo, mañana subimos como dice ronald un 38%, hasta los 13.000 y pasado otro 27%, hasta los 17.000


de moment japan negative


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Dic 2008)

Habéis visto como amanecen las commodities?? Y el euro-dolar?? Mirad mi firma !!

Movimiento, movimiento para final de año. Creo que se nota la tensión en oriente medio y el preconflicto India-Pakistán...


----------



## SNB4President (29 Dic 2008)

Ostras Monster, pues sí, mirad como cae el dólar en barrena: 

El 17 de diciembre llegamos a tocar suelo de 79 y ya vamos por ochenta, parece que volveremos a atacarlo quizás con más fortuna.


----------



## SNB4President (29 Dic 2008)

Parece que en Israel hay problemas financieros también: 

*Israeli Stocks Fall on Gaza Air Raids, Plan to Call Up Reserves*
Bloomberg.com: Worldwide

There is “no panic” in the market, Kirsch said, adding that the drop is “pretty moderate.” *Institutional investors are “used to” conflicts*, while foreign investors aren’t in the market today, he added. This year’s slump has left the TA-25 index valued at 12.5 times earnings, compared with almost 19 times in June. 

(...)

*Bank Leumi Le-Israel fell to its lowest intraday price since 2003*, declining 0.40 shekel, or 5.2 percent, to 7.35 shekels. The union representing employees at Israel’s biggest lender by market value has declined to respond to a request by Chief Executive Office Galia Maor to help with cost-cutting efforts, the Ma’ariv daily said.


----------



## donpepito (29 Dic 2008)

Buenos días.

Enhorabuena a los seguidores de REPSOL, se nota que el dividendo está al caer el 5 de enero.


----------



## nemo4 (29 Dic 2008)

Es cuanto menos curioso que isarel suba el precio del crudo, mediante bombardeo, para seguir viviendo del cuento de la amenaza musulmana.


----------



## donpepito (29 Dic 2008)

Que le ha pasado a sacyr.... ha caído hasta un -7,94% HORA 13:30H


----------



## INTRUDER (29 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Que le ha pasado a sacyr.... ha caído hasta un -7,94% HORA 13:30H



¿Los rusos dudan?


----------



## maquiabelo (29 Dic 2008)

*CUIDADO ...... tengan esto en cuenta*

lunes 29 de diciembre de 2008
Película de terror con Metatrader.
No son pocos los usuarios que se quejan de que su broker sufre retrasos inexplicables a la hora de ejecutar sus operaciones, con frecuentes requotes que le suponen entrar a peor precio del inicialmente visualizado. Cosas de la conexión, retrasos de los servidores, fallo del ADSL, etc. La disculpa perfecta para el broker.

Buscando en ForexFactory me encuentro con que no, a veces no es casualidad que su broker sufra fenómenos paranormales. De hecho hay empresas que venden software específico para complicarnos la tarea de ganar en los mercados.

Este software retiene nuestra orden los segundos prefijados, y espera a que el mercado se mueva a su favor, quedándose como beneficio la diferencia entre nuestro precio y el precio posterior. Si el precio se mueve a la contra, nos obsequiarán con un requote. Mover las horquillas al antojo del broker en momentos de alta volatilidad es también pan comido para este tipo de software. Todo un abanico de posibilidades para hacer lo más complicado posible el objetivo del trader.

¿Utilizará nuestro broker este sistema u otro similar? Mejor no apuesten.

eduenca: Película de terror con Metatrader.

Felices fiestas a todos


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Dic 2008)

dolar 1,43...


----------



## un marronazo (29 Dic 2008)

nemo4 dijo:


> Es cuanto menos curioso que isarel suba el precio del crudo, mediante bombardeo, para seguir viviendo del cuento de la amenaza musulmana.



esta pensamiento lo he tenido yo esta mañana.... y además aprovechando que el pisuerga pasa por valladolid ¿esta comenzando la 3ª guerra mundial? y no va de coña :


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Dic 2008)

esto coge ralentiiiii


usa -1%

el 31 el bono usa por debajo de 2%... jo!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Dic 2008)

Quién estaba de guardia? Se ha quedado dormido... 

*IBEX35 8955 -113 -1,25%*

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (29 Dic 2008)

Se tiene que dar la vuelta para el cierre.

IB RENOV sigue resistiendo....


----------



## chameleon (29 Dic 2008)

remonta un poquillo, pero definitivamente no es el rally de navidad... 
por lo menos aguantamos en los 9000


----------



## donpepito (29 Dic 2008)

He salido de IB REV a 2,98€ entrada 2,91€

Sigo con repsol entrada a 14,66€


----------



## chameleon (29 Dic 2008)

bah, yo pierdo, estoy a 14,85 y desde hace una semana

ha acabado en 14,72 creo

lo que no se muy bien es qué hacer con el dividendo, si salir antes si el valor me deja o aguantar para cobrarlo. ¿alguna idea?


----------



## donpepito (29 Dic 2008)

Mi idea es comprar mañana mas repsoles .... si hay bajada, el dividendo son 0,51€ no está nada mal.

Mañana la tiran para que los tiburones puedan morder.


----------



## chameleon (29 Dic 2008)

otra vez volumen muy bajo en todos los valores

a ver si va a ser verdad lo de la cuña...


----------



## Sleepwalk (29 Dic 2008)

Hola buenasssssssssss.
¿Es aquí dónde se sigue el rally de Navidad?
¿dónde el ibex alcanzará los 9500?
¿dónde el eurostoxx llegaba a los 2600?
¿O quizá me he equivocado?
No veo ningún nelson.:

Eso es lo que decían los mensajes que he leído hasta ponerme al día. Jejejeje.

Como decía mi padre, "como alguno tenga que ganarse la vida con esto, estamos apañados"


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Dic 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Pregunta facil.
> 
> Quedan 2 dias laborales (creo).
> 
> ...



¡Hostias!

Toda la subida para mañana...


----------



## INTRUDER (29 Dic 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¡Hostias!
> 
> Toda la subida para mañana...



Tengo un "owned" baratito, me lo embargan el 31, te interesa


----------



## Silent Weapon (29 Dic 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> ¡Hostias!
> 
> Toda la subida para mañana...



ochomilpuntiosenundia? eso está (h)echo hombre!


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Dic 2008)

Silent Weapon dijo:


> ochomilpuntiosenundia? eso está (h)echo hombre!





Hay que pensar positifo...

(A quien van a diluviar mañana los OWNEDs será un tal Luis Miguel, o como se llame el pollo este...)


----------



## INTRUDER (29 Dic 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Hay que pensar positifo...
> 
> (A quien van a diluviar mañana los OWNEDs será un tal Luis Miguel, o como se llame el pollo este...)



¿Que le pasa al cantante de boleros?  Tenia alguna inversion con el amigo Madoff


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Dic 2008)

INTRUDER dijo:


> ¿Que le pasa al cantante de boleros?  Tenia alguna inversion con el amigo Madoff



Ejque, me lio con los nombres y las caras de los españoles...

Sois como los chinos, pero menos amables.


----------



## INTRUDER (29 Dic 2008)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Ejque, me lio con los nombres y las caras de los españoles...
> 
> Sois como los chinos, pero menos amables.



¿Espaque?, Hispanijastani de mucha honra, y ademas del Este, voto a brios:


----------



## donpepito (29 Dic 2008)

Mucho me temo que mañana el IBEX va a cerrar el año en rojo.


----------



## INTRUDER (29 Dic 2008)

donpepito dijo:


> Mucho me temo que mañana el IBEX va a cerrar el año en rojo.



Como todos los burdeles


----------



## creative (29 Dic 2008)

600 puntacos de diferencia entre el ibex y wall, que se creen estos gilipuertas que españa esta en mejor situacion que eeuu.

Panda de ludopatas


----------



## INTRUDER (29 Dic 2008)

creative dijo:


> 600 puntacos de diferencia entre el ibex y wall, que se creen estos gilipuertas que españa esta en mejor situacion que eeuu.
> 
> Panda de ludopatas



Edito, burdeles y casinos


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> bah, yo pierdo, estoy a 14,85 y desde hace una semana
> 
> ha acabado en 14,72 creo
> 
> lo que no se muy bien es qué hacer con el dividendo, si salir antes si el valor me deja o aguantar para cobrarlo. ¿alguna idea?



aqui importa los 2 meses de los famosos 1500 euros de dividendo...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 Dic 2008)

Hola a todos de nuevo. Estos dias he estado algo liado, un familiar está enfermo y no he estado a ciertas cosas.

Parece que en USA vuelven a bajar con ciertas ganas, aunque tampoco tiene la bajada un volumen para considerarla relevante. Mañana ya el último día del 2008, y creo que seguiremos bajando en términos generales. Creo que pueden seguir buenos momentos para abrir cortos, y los ETF´S inversos siguen teniendo un precio apetecible.

No obstante, no queria dejar la oportunidad de despedirme de ustedes, por este año, y esperar de todo corazón, que el venidero les depare los mejores exitos profesionales, personales y vitales. Además me gustaría colgar un poema que me gusta leer cuando las cosas se ponen complicadas, es la Desiderata,toda una fuente de sabiduría, que seguro que muchos conoceis, pero seguro que hay alguien que no la conozca. Feliz 2009. Paz y Amor para todos.




> *Desiderata*
> 
> Camina plácidamente entre el ruido y la prisa,
> y recuerda qué paz puede haber en el silencio.
> ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Dic 2008)

Kerkorian sells off remaining Ford shares - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Dic 2008)

Economía/Empresas.- GMAC no aclara si cumple los requisitos de la Fed para acogerse al plan de rescate. europapress.es


----------



## donpepito (29 Dic 2008)

El dividendo de repsol solo te puede interesar si vas a largo o bien no baja +3,00% en los próx días.

Es muy arriesgado entrar para cortos por solo 0,51€ de aquí al 5 de enero quien sabe como estarán las bolsas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Dic 2008)

Crude Oil Feb 09 40.10 +2.39 +6.34%
Heating Oil Jan 09 1.29 +0.04 +3.53%
Natural Gas Jan 09 6.14 +0.31 +5.32%
Propane Gas Jan 09 0.62 +0.04 +6.49%
RBOB Gasoline Jan 09 0.87 +0.02 +2.87%


----------



## ronald29780 (30 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Crude Oil Feb 09 40.10 +2.39 +6.34%
> Heating Oil Jan 09 1.29 +0.04 +3.53%
> Natural Gas Jan 09 6.14 +0.31 +5.32%
> Propane Gas Jan 09 0.62 +0.04 +6.49%
> RBOB Gasoline Jan 09 0.87 +0.02 +2.87%



Ya me gustaria ver las explicaciones de los ejpertos, si el crudo sube otra vez a 100 dolares...


----------



## tonuel (30 Dic 2008)

Mañana toca repartir cera... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Dic 2008)

pues si a 40 no compra ni el tato, a 100, ni el abramovich para su yate


----------



## SNB4President (30 Dic 2008)

Muy bueno el desiderata Mix, independientemente de lo que nos traiga este 2009 cada uno va a tener su propia lucha interna para encontrar su sitio. Esperemos conseguir nuestro objetivo. 

Futuros del Dow subiendo 100 puntos. Claramente se trata de una maniobra de nivelación con el Ibex, pues es evidente que si el Ibex que es el faro bursátil de Occidente no baja de los 9.000 los Yankees no pueden ser menos. :d


----------



## chameleon (30 Dic 2008)

hoy parece que hay más volumen que estos días

¿a que tenemos subidón de ultima hora? 

repsoleros creo que hoy puede subir un 2%, razones para subir aparte del dividendo: 

La Caixa mantém em aberto fusão da Galp com Repsol - DiarioEconomico.com



> Galp negocia su fusion con Repsol YPF. Américo Amorim, principal accionista de Galp y el CEO, Ferreira de Oliveira desean esa fusion con la española Repsol.
> Galp comprará pequena participación en Repsol antes de la operación a SyV.


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Dic 2008)

sí, habrá que estar atentos a la ultima media hora, pronostico un subidon de 6900 puntos, encabezado por las constructoras e inmobiliarias, seguido de los bancos


----------



## chameleon (30 Dic 2008)

Alemania se dispara, el DAX sube más del 2%, ahora sube 100 puntos y está en los 4800


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2008)

Buenos días.

Yo he salido de repsol a 14,97€ si baja de nuevo (hoy) entraré para acceder al dividendo.

Ahora ha bajado a 14,94€


----------



## chameleon (30 Dic 2008)

estabas en iberdola?está disparada más de un 2% a 6,39
este valor si que ha tenido rally, dividendo el 2 de enero
creo que está muy sobrecomprada, a partir del 2 puede irse a cincos...


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2008)

No, yo siempre compro IB RENOVABLES, he estado dos veces en la última semana, muy buenas plusvalías.

Siempre la frenan en 3.01€ y vuelve a 2,90€ se mueve en esa orquilla.


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2008)

Esto debería de estar el día 28 de Diciembre y no recomendación de hoy:

SACYR VALLEHERMOSO: Fortis Bank reitera comprar P.O: 31 EUR


----------



## FERROVIARIO (30 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues si a 40 no compra ni el tato, a 100, ni el abramovich para su yate





La energía es el prerrequisito de toda actividad y el petróleo en las economías actuales está muy lejos de ser prescindible u optativo; es literalmente la sangre del sistema circulatorio mundial.

Aprovecho para saludarle sr. *Azkunaveteya*.


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2008)

Repsol, ya se está desinflando, un poquito más abajo y entro de nuevo.


----------



## bolsaspain (30 Dic 2008)

Que poco volumen, a la que venga un poco de viento veréis dónde se va el ibex.


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2008)

El dividendo es el día 15 de ENERO, pensaba que era el día 5 de ENERO, de momento a esperarla.


----------



## chameleon (30 Dic 2008)

repsol tocando los 15
hace un rato ha llegado y BSN ha soltado un paquete de 72.000 eur. 
lo quieren por debajo. ha bajado a 14,97 un rato y ahora vuelve a atacar los 15. a ver si la pueden aguantar

edit: a ver si se anima un poco con la apertura de WS. el volumen empezó bien esta mañana pero es verdad que está siendo muy muy bajo


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2008)

Mucha suerte chamaleon con tus repsoles, ahora tengo liquidez para poder entrar la semana que viene.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Dic 2008)

*De Cárpatos...*

Precios de viviendas yankees...

"...Informe Standard & Poor's/Case-Shiller de precios de viviendas en áreas metropolitanas de EEUU da bajada de 2,1 % en octubre desde septiembre, *lo que lleva a una interanual de 19,1%, nuevo récord histórico.*" :

A ver que tal sienta esto a las bolsas...

Saludos...


----------



## SNB4President (30 Dic 2008)

Estamos con soporte vital aún, hasta Obamita no pasa nada.


----------



## kandel (30 Dic 2008)

alguna opinion acerca de Tecnicas Reunidas? Compre hace un mes con 18,10.


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Precios de viviendas yankees...
> 
> "...Informe Standard & Poor's/Case-Shiller de precios de viviendas en áreas metropolitanas de EEUU da bajada de 2,1 % en octubre desde septiembre, *lo que lleva a una interanual de 19,1%, nuevo récord histórico.*" :
> 
> ...



font? font?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> font? font?



Nuestro amigo Cárpatos... 

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Dic 2008)

Confianza del consumidor de Conference Board

*Baja de 44,9 a 38, muy por debajo de lo esperado, que era 45. Este nivel es mínimo histórico.

Indicador de situación presente baja de 46,2 a 43,8. Peor nivel desde 1992.

Indicador de expectativas baja de 46,2 a 43,8.

Ciudadanos que creen que es difícil encontrar trabajo suben de 37,1 a 42. Nivel más alto desde 1992.

Inflación esperada a 1 año baja de 5,9% a 5,8%

Dato muy malo, malo para bolsas y dólar y bueno para bonos.*















Informe Standard & Poor's/Case-Shiller de precios de viviendas en áreas metropolitanas de EEUU da bajada de 2,1 % en octubre desde septiembre, lo que lleva a una interanual de 19,1%, nuevo récord histórico.


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Dic 2008)

14:47 El Indice de Precios al Consumo (IPC) en Alemania subió en diciembre un 0,3% respecto a noviembre, mientras que la inflación interanual se situó en el 1,1%, según datos provisionales publicados hoy por la Oficina Federal de Estadística. En noviembre, el IPC interanual se había situado en el 1,4%.


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Confianza del consumidor de Conference Board
> 
> *Baja de 44,9 a 38, muy por debajo de lo esperado, que era 45. Este nivel es mínimo histórico.
> 
> ...



*






Vaya datos!!
Va a hacer falta mucho "efecto Obama" para capear eso.
Dicen en Intereconomía que las ventas navideñas USA -10%
De momento DJI echa el freno.A ver si al final Tonuel se quita el muermo.

Saludos*


----------



## chameleon (30 Dic 2008)

bueno yo estoy fuera de rep a 15,03 (por los pelos)
me gustaría conocer detalles de impuestos, si compensa estar dentro a fin de año y cómo, o si compensa declarar pérdidas etc
de esos temas estoy pez, si alguien nos quiere ilustrar...


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2008)

Vaya maquillaje de calidad que se ha llevado el ibex en su último día del año.

IBEX35 9.195,80 +178,10 +1,98%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Dic 2008)

Post del resumen del año en el IBEX35...

*ABENGOA -48,52% 
ABERTIS -42,70%
ACCIONA -57,41% 
ACERINOX -32,16% 
ACS -18,58%
BANESTO -38,51%
BANKINTER -49,56% 
BBVA -47,77%
BME -59,63% 
CINTRA -48,25% 
CRITERIA CAIXACORP -46,54%
ENAGAS -23,08%
ENDESA -20,22%
FCC -53,89%
FERROVIAL -57,96% 
GAMESA -58,86%
GAS NATURAL -51,07%
GRIFOLS -19,07%
IBERDROLA -36,38%
IBERDROLA RENOVABLES -47,05%
IBERIA -32,19%
INDITEX -25,71%
INDRA -10,55%
MAPFRE -21,82%
OHL -55,73%
POPULAR -47,77%
REE -15,99%
REPSOL YPF -38,87%
SABADELL -33,65%
SACYR -74,69%
SANTANDER -53,74%
TECNICAS REUNIDAS -57,73% 
TELECINCO -56,93% 
TELEFÓNICA -27,89%
**UNIÓN FENOSA +16,72%*

Saludos...


----------



## trichetin (30 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Post del resumen del año en el IBEX35...
> 
> *ABENGOA -48,52%
> ABERTIS -42,70%
> ...



Enhorabuena al premiado


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Dic 2008)

Ibex35 comienzó el año en 15182,3 puntos. Acaba con 9195,8.
*El IBEX35 ha perdido 5996,5 puntos, o lo que es lo mismo -39,5%*

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (30 Dic 2008)

habrá que visitar los sietemiles otra vez no?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> habrá que visitar los sietemiles otra vez no?



Pero tu no eras de Rally??? 

Si los quereis ver ordenados, he creado un hilo en el foro de inversiones...
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/93106-resumen-ano-ibex35.html

Saludos...

Edito: Por cierto, que tipo de certificación necesitará Tonuel para el post del resumen del IBEX? ;-)


----------



## chameleon (30 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero tu no eras de Rally???



pues si rally de navidad, los veia en 9500 y se ha quedado a las puertas del 9200. eso no significa que no piense en sietemiles para enero... (donde pienso entrar a bocados)

gracias por los resúmenes


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Dic 2008)

*US SPX -40.1%
US Nasdaq Comp -42.3%
US Dow -35.3%
UK FTSE 100 -53.5%
France CAC 40 -48.7%
Germany DAX -46.3%
Japan Nikkei -33.6%
China Hang Seng -51.8%
China Shanghai -65.2%
Korea Kospi -61.6%
Russia Micex -74.3%
Brazil Bovespa -58.2%
Iceland OMX Iceland -97.3%*

Saludos...


----------



## xavicl (31 Dic 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *US SPX -40.1%
> US Nasdaq Comp -42.3%
> US Dow -35.3%
> UK FTSE 100 -53.5%
> ...



Falta el ibex ahi...se nota k miras el blog del cárpatos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Dic 2008)

xavicl dijo:


> Falta el ibex ahi...se nota k miras el blog del cárpatos...



Sí...  El IBEX35 está 3 post más arriba... -39,5%, no está nada mal...

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (31 Dic 2008)

hoy abre USA no?
parece que siguen con el rebote

edit: a los buenos días


----------



## Hagen (31 Dic 2008)

Creo que si que abren, y ciertos mercados europeos con jornada reducida.

Yo apuesto por ir a visitar los 9500, hasta que obama le nombren emperador y luego vendran los malos resultados empresariales.......y a caer....

Feliz año a todos.


----------



## tonuel (31 Dic 2008)

*Me encanta que los planes salgan bien...*

*ABENGOA -48,52% 
ABERTIS -42,70%
ACCIONA -57,41% 
ACERINOX -32,16% 
ACS -18,58%
BANESTO -38,51%
BANKINTER -49,56% 
BBVA -47,77%
BME -59,63% 
CINTRA -48,25% 
CRITERIA CAIXACORP -46,54%
ENAGAS -23,08%
ENDESA -20,22%
FCC -53,89%
FERROVIAL -57,96% 
GAMESA -58,86%
GAS NATURAL -51,07%
GRIFOLS -19,07%
IBERDROLA -36,38%
IBERDROLA RENOVABLES -47,05%
IBERIA -32,19%
INDITEX -25,71%
INDRA -10,55%
MAPFRE -21,82%
OHL -55,73%
POPULAR -47,77%
REE -15,99%
REPSOL YPF -38,87%
SABADELL -33,65%
SACYR -74,69%
SANTANDER -53,74%
TECNICAS REUNIDAS -57,73% 
TELECINCO -56,93% 
TELEFÓNICA -27,89%
*






Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (31 Dic 2008)

Una pregunta para los más entendidos.

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^IBEX#chart4:symbol=^ibex;range=6m;compare=^gspc+^dji;indicator=volume;charttype=line;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined

Viendo la gráfica que adjunto arriba, me gustaría saber, si alguno de vosotros opera en futuros, y cual seria el capital mínimo de la inversion. Porque teniendo en cuenta estos niveles, creo que es una buena oportunidad para vender contratos. A ver si alguien nos ilustra.

Esta gráfica merece un hilo per se.

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^IBEX#chart3:symbol=^ibex;range=5y;compare=^gspc+^dji+^stoxx50e;indicator=volume;charttype=line;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined


----------



## azkunaveteya (31 Dic 2008)

mercado continuo?


----------



## tonuel (31 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mercado continuo?



El mercado no se... pero la función es continua... :o







Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (31 Dic 2008)

IBEX 35 | ^IBEX | Gráficas de Yahoo! Finanzas

Arreglo el enlace.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Dic 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mercado continuo?



Pero que mala h**t*a tienes... 

*AFIRMA GRUPO INMOBILIARIO -91,92%
INMOBILIARIA COLONIAL -91,49%
SOLARIA ENERGIA -91,45% 
RENTA CORPORACION -88,37%
GRUPO IUSACELL -88,35%
VOLCAN CIA MINER.B -86,78%
ARACRUZ CELULOSE B -85,25%
SARE HOLDINGS S.A. -83,04%
PRISA -82,39%
ELECNOR -82,34%
INDO -82,03%
INBESOS -80,96%
VALENCIA -80,94%
LA SEDA -80,23%
URBAS -79,69%
PETROBRAS -79,15%
AVANZIT -77,43%
GERDAU PREF. -76,98%
GAM -76,61%
USIMINAS -76,53%
REALIA -75,86%
VOCENTO -75,33%
SPS -75,00%
SACYR -74,69%
USIMINAS PREF. A -74,60%
A DOMINGUEZ -72,93%
RENO DE MEDICI -72,41%
TAVEX -71,96%
SADIA PFD -71,21%
SNIACE -71,13%
AISA -70,92%
PARQUESOL -70,75%
BRADESPAR -70,36%
ESPANOLA DEL ZINC -70,11%*

Aviso a navegantes, "solo" he cogido los valores que caían más de un 70%, la lista entera sería interminable... :

Saludos...

Edito: Los únicos que acaban en positivo del año...
*SUZANO PETROQUIMIC +3,33%
TESTA INMUEBLES +4,84%
UNIÓN FENOSA +16,72%
SANT BANCORP +36,88%
GRUPO ELEKTRA +46,64%*


----------



## tonuel (31 Dic 2008)

continuo, continuo... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (31 Dic 2008)

ORGASMO a lo MEDIA MARKT:

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## chameleon (31 Dic 2008)

a ver
USA tiene ligeras subidas, creo que se acabó la subida, ya no dan para más

Dow	8,758.87	+90.48	+1.04%
Nasdaq	1,572.20	+21.50	+1.39%
S&P 500	899.74	+9.10	+1.02%
10 Yr Bond(%)	2.1910%	+0.1040


----------



## azkunaveteya (31 Dic 2008)

8800 pa acabar
900 pa acabar


que bonito


----------



## SNB4President (1 Ene 2009)

Un momento, tengo el honor de escribir el primer mensaje del hilo del Ibex del 2009? No me lo puedo creer, esto de madrugar tiene su miga. 

BUENOS DÍAS Y BUEN AÑO GENTE. Aquí seguiremos, al pié del cañón, hasta que tengamos fuerzas.


----------



## chameleon (1 Ene 2009)

¿qué os parece una bajadita del 4% para el viernes? 

pa empezar bien el año, ¿no? 

feliz 2009


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿qué os parece una bajadita del 4% para el viernes?
> 
> pa empezar bien el año, ¿no?
> 
> feliz 2009



buenos dias hamijos...

la bajada es para despues de reyes... esos 3 dias... alguno será negro


----------



## donpepito (1 Ene 2009)

Feliz entreda de Año a todos los seguidores del IBEX 2009.

Por un momento, pensé que la bolsa no abría hasta el lunes.

Mañana, volvemos a la carga.


----------



## tonuel (1 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Feliz entreda de Año a todos los seguidores del IBEX 2009.
> 
> Por un momento, pensé que la bolsa no abría hasta el lunes.
> 
> Mañana, volvemos a la carga.



No se a que viene tanto jolgorio..., si no cae un 10% no empezaremos el 2009 con buen pie... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Ene 2009)

tenemos un grafico de enero del año pasado... para comparar


si existiera un RSI 365.... ahora toca bajadon...


----------



## donpepito (1 Ene 2009)

Si bien no recuerdo mal, el año pasado -los primeros días del 2008 fueron al alza-


----------



## rosonero (1 Ene 2009)

Feliz 2009 a todos !!! 
No lo es tanto para la sección de baloncesto de Murcia, patrocinada por tranvimur (Tranvia de Murcia) detrás del cual esta Acciona, (hay un hilo abierto en el principal).
Parece que unos cuantos jugadores no están dispuestos a seguir jugando sin cobrar, digo yo, que ya se podía estirar Acciona que ha tenido una importante subida las últimas semanas.

Por cierto, mañana en algunas CCAA empiezan las rebajas, comercios a reventar y las cámaras allí estarán, así que el mensaje será "esto va pa'rriba" y un día más la bolsa en verde.


----------



## Clander (2 Ene 2009)

Tranvimur no es Acciona, no cometas el mismo error que en hilo principal. Es una UTE al 50% con otra estupendísima empresa alicantina, de la que prefiero no hablar, que como mínimo tiene ese 50% de responsabilidad en no pagar lo comprometido (conociendoles, habría que ver si no bastante mas).


----------



## donpepito (2 Ene 2009)

Buenos días.

Banesto se ha ido por unos instantes a -6,5% a las 9:04horas, rapidamente han actuado y la caída solo ha durado menos de dos minutos.


----------



## chameleon (2 Ene 2009)

subidillas ligeras. 
otra vez poquísimo volumen, estará en +1% todo el día, igual cambia un poquillo cuando abran los americanos.


----------



## donpepito (2 Ene 2009)

Si, BANESTO ha barrido unos cuantos stops, como no podía ser otro.... que buenas "supuestas" manipulaciones para echar a los peques y comprar a 7,55€

Un buen saludo de comienzo de año para los que ya sabían este movimiento, un tanto extraño ?????¿¿¿¿

Si es que todo lo del grupo SAN ... sucks a lot!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿qué os parece una bajadita del 4% para el viernes?
> 
> pa empezar bien el año, ¿no?
> 
> feliz 2009





chameleon dijo:


> subidillas ligeras.
> otra vez poquísimo volumen, estará en +1% todo el día, igual cambia un poquillo cuando abran los americanos.



Buenos días... nuevo Mulder 

Saludos...

Edito: PMI MANUFACTURERO EUROPA 33,9 desde 45,6, se esperaba 34,5
PMI MANUFACTURERO SPAIN 28,5 desde 29,4. 

El 43% de los encuestados dijeron que habían recortado puestos de trabajo en diciembre para compensar la caída de la producción, que marca el nivel más alto de despidos en la serie histórica y lleva al el índice de empleo a un mínimo de 29,4.

"Lo verdaderamente terrible de estas cifras es que significan que para el mes de diciembre los responsables de fabricación española en este nuevo año arrojan pocos motivos para el optimismo y parece que 2009 puede ser muy difícil", dijo el economista Andrew Harker.


----------



## chameleon (2 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días... nuevo Mulder



yo no afirmo que sé lo que va a pasar, sólo digo lo que me gustaría que pasara... hay diferencia, ¿no?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> yo no afirmo que sé lo que va a pasar, sólo digo lo que me gustaría que pasara... hay diferencia, ¿no?



Pero si es broma!!!! Mulder es inigualable!!! 
Por apetecer, lo del -4% está bien... 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (2 Ene 2009)

Hoy no vamos a estropear el día a los nuevos inversores, hay muchos días .... la semana que viene, puede comenzar la fiesta de nuevo.


----------



## Sleepwalk (2 Ene 2009)

*Principales cadáveres bursátiles de 2008: buen resumen*

Feliz año y aquí dejo (creo que no está puesto) el balance del año en los mejores y peores valores. Algunos datos son de espanto.
Saludos.

Sacyr, Acciona, Colonial, Afirma y Solaria, principales cadáveres bursátil de 2008 y Fenosa el mejor del año

Una vez terminado 2008, es el momento de echar la vista atrás y ver cómo ha ido el año bursátil, cuando ya se sabe que el 70% de los fondos terminó en rojo. En un duro ciclo para la renta variable, banca y construcción han sido los sectores más castigados en clave nacional. El desplome de Sacyr-Vallehermoso (-76%) y Acciona (-59%) en 2008 junto al retroceso en las inmobiliarias (Afirma, Renta Corporación y Colonial) ponen de relieve los problemas de fondo en la economía española. Por otra parte los pequeños y medianos valores cuya capitalización ha caído más del 70% tampoco han sido una buena opción en la bolsa española. Internacionalmente, las entidades financieras han lastrado la mayoría de índices, si bien el sector automotriz con gigantes como General Motors, suma un retroceso del 83%, también han puesto de manifiesto una crisis real que está afectando al consumo. Las operaciones corporativas han sido las únicas que han conseguido animar algunos valores, entre los que se encuentras Unión Fenosa en el Ibex, Volkswagen en el Eurostoxx o Wrigley en el S&P500. CONSULTA CUADRO 
IBEX

Mejor: UNIÓN FENOSA (+16%)
El lanzamiento de una OPA a Fenosa por parte de Gas Natural ha convertido al valor en el mejor del Ibex durante 2008. Los rumores que se produjeron a principio de año impulsaron el valor ante una posible operación corporativa que finalmente terminó por producirse y por hacer rebotar al valor más del 10% en un año en el que el Ibex pierde el 40%.

Mejor: INDRA (-13%)
Pese a caer más del 10% en 2008, Indra se convierte en uno de los mejores valores del Ibex 35. Su caída se aleja del castigo sufrido por constructoras y banca que han visto como su valor en bolsa se ha desplomado más del 50%. Los buenos fundamentales de la compañía que apuesta por el I+D son destacados por los analistas como un catalizador para el futuro de una acción que ha visto como la crisis también le ha pasado factura.

Peor: SACYR VALLEHERMOSO (-76%)
Los problemas para Luis del Rivero no han parado de llegar este 2008. A principios de año los problemas con Eiffage volvieron a sacudir al valor. Finalmente el grupo terminó por vender el 33% que tenía en la francesa a un grupo de inversores institucionales franceses sin ninguna plusvalía. El último capítulo lo protagonizaba con su participación en Repsol-YPF que se antojaba muy golosa para los gigantes petroleros rusos, muy a pesar del Gobierno. La operación sigue en “stand by” a la espera de nuevo aviso y con parte de la deuda aligerada por la venta de la rama concesionaria del grupo, Itínere, al gigante estadounidense Citi. La caída al Infierno de los dioses del ladrillo

Peor: ACCIONA (-59%)
2008 no ha sido el mejor año para el ladrillo y la caída de otro gigante como Acciona lo pone de relieve. Que la economía española depende en gran medida de este sector queda de manifiesto inclusive por las acciones del Gobierno con su nuevo plan de licitación con los ayuntamientos para reactivar la economía. Pero no sólo la crisis de la construcción ha castigado a Acciona, sino que su desavenencia con Enel en Endesa también le ha producido más de un quebradero de cabeza a Entrecanales aunque ningún quebranto económico. 

MERCADO CONTÍNUO

Mejor: CEPSA (-2,23%)
Algunso analistas ven en Cepsa el nuevo objeto de deseo. Su buen año en bolsa, sólo ha perdido algo más del 2%, le podría llevar a formar parte del Ibex 35, si bien podría no llegar a entrar dado su limitado capital en mano de minoristas (apenas el 8%). El valor de mercado de CEPSA supera los 18.000 millones, por encima en más de 150 millones de la capitalización de Repsol.

Mejor: PROSEGUR (-3,5%)
2008 también ha sido un buen año en bolsa para Prosegur. Los resultados más sólidos de lo esperado, entre un 3% y un 5% por encima de lo que los analistas esperaban, han permitido cerrar este año con un retroceso de algo más del 3,5%. UBS recomienda comprar el valor si bien destacan otras magnitudes, como el crecimiento orgánico que ha alcanzado el 13,3% y el margen EBITDA, que ha subido 150 puntos básicos interanual. El problema del valor podría venir por un ligero deterioro en las cuentas, que ha llevado la deuda de la compañía hasta los 266 millones de euros.

Peor: COLONIAL (-91%)
Las inmobiliarias tampoco escapan a la crisis y tras un mal 2007, 2008 ha sido devastador. El desplome de la venta de viviendas y los problemas de acceso al crédito de las familias ha terminado por ahogar un sector algo gastado por sí. Martinsa-Fadesa y su concurso de acreedores dejó tocado a las inmobiliarias que han visto como en 2008 la compra de viviendas se ha desplomado. Las continuas ejecuciones de préstamos de los bancos han dejado a la inmobiliaria en manos de la banca, lo que ha castigado el valor de los títulos. Las sospechas de algunos inversores de que pudiera presentar concurso de acreedores también ha pesado a la hora de contratar el valor y su caída del 95% es una de las mayores de este 2008.

Peor: AFIRMA (-91%)
El año comenzó con un lavado de cara al pasar de llamarse Astroc a denominarse Afirma, pero ni con esas consiguió enderezar la cotización de sus valores. La mala fama de Astroc no se esfumó con el cambio y tras el annus horribilis de 2007 que terminó con la salida de Bañuelos de la casa; en 2008 el valor volvió a sufrir otro desplome en bolsa.

IBEX MEDIUM CAP

Mejor: LOGISTA (+3,4%)
La ralentización del precio del tabaco que ha repercutido negativamente en los resultados de Logista no ha afectado a su cotización bursátil. La compañía de distribución tabacalera se convierte en la mejor de las compañías de mediana capitalización al subir el 3,4% en el año.

Peor: SOLARIA (-91%)
Valor relámpago donde los haya. Su subida a la cima, en 2007 llegó a sumar un repunte del 160%, fue tan rápida como su caída en picado. Pese a que los beneficios de la compañía acompañan, las dudas acechan sobre las ayudas al sector de las renovables. Esos miedos y la fuerte especulación que hubo en las primeras negociaciones han convertido al valor en el peor de las compañías medianas de la bolsa española. 

IBEX SMALL CAP

Mejor:VISCOFAN (-5%)
No se puede decir que haya sido el mejor año para la compañía pero entre las "pequeñas" del Ibex ha sido una de las que ha tenido un mejor comportamiento. La compañía de productos plásticos y derivados de la celulosa sólo ha caído un 5% en un año muy negativo para las inversiones en renta variable, lo que la convierte en una de las "menos malas" inversiones. 

Peor: RENTA CORPORACIÓN (-88%)
Otro cadáver más del ladrillo. Pese a su especificidad centrada en la rehabilitación de edificios singulares, el miedo generalizado ha terminado por calar en un sector que ha visto los dientes de la crisis. El valor de Renta Corporación ha bajado más de un 88% en un año muy sangrante para las compañías de la construcción. 2008 será recordado por su limpieza en dos sectores clave: ladrillo (construcción e inmobiliarias) y la banca.

EUROSTOXX 50

Mejor: VOLKSWAGEN (+95%)
En un sector, el automotriz, que también se ha visto muy perjudicado por la ralentización del consumo, la casa automovilística alemana ha nadado a contracorriente. El intento de control de Porsche y el bloqueo accionarial de la Bajo Sajonia, principal accionista, ha presionado al alza los títulos y ha permitido a la casa del Escarabajo subir cerca de un 100% en el año y convertirse en uno de los valores de mayor capitalización bursátil del Eurostoxx en detrimento de gigantes como Total o Santander.

Peor: FORTIS (-96,33%)
Tras pujar junto a Santander y RBS por ABN Amro el banco belga-holandés no ha conseguido rentabilizar sus inversiones. Los inversores han huido de un sector que ha visto como la crisis ha dejado sin liquidez sus arcas y un sector intervenido por los estados. Fortis no iba a ser menos y necesitó una inyección de más de 11.000. Pero no quedó ahí la cosa, sino que la entidad del Benelux terminó por deshacerse por parte de sus activos.

FTSE 100

Mejor: BRITISH ENERGY (+44,5%)
El interés de la francesa EDF, ha ofrecido 15.600 millones por la inglesa, ha permitido repuntar en el año cerca del 50% a la británica. Al igual que Unión Fenosa, las actividades corporativas han sido las únicas que han conseguido relanzar los valores.

Peor: HBOS (-89,05%)
Nuevo cadáver de la crisis financiera. Los Británicos con su común aislamiento continental tampoco han podido evitar los problemas de sus entidades financieras. Downing Street ha acudido rauda al salvamento de su sistema financiero, lo que ha hecho que las entidades británicas se ven en 2008 muy castigadas por los inversores. Lloys fue la única que acudió al rescate de HBOS y gracias a la absorción por parte de ésta la entidad podrá seguir operando.

DAXX

Mejor: VOLKSWAGEN (+95%)
No solo se corona como major valor del Eurostoxx sino que también se convierte en el único valor en positivo del índice alemán. 

Peor: HYPO REAL ESTATE (-92,34%)
Entidad financiera especializada en créditos hipotecarios. ¿Se puede decir más? En plena crisis financiera e inmobiliaria el banco alemán ha sido el peor parado del índice germano. En el año sumo un retroceso de más del 90%, todo ello pese a la inyección de 50.000 millones de euros promovida en gran parte por la canciller Angela Merkel. La caída en desgracia del alemán comenzó con la quiebra de Lehman Brothers. La exposición de Hypo Real Estate a estos activos sirvió de desencadenante de lo que estaría por venir.

CAC 40

Mejor: ACCOR (+14,61%)
Pese a centrarse en un sector difícil como es el turístico en momentos de crisis, Accor ha sido el mejor valor del índice parisino. Su subida próxima del 14% contrasta con un CAC 40 que ha bajado el 41% en el año. Sus beneficios han bajado, si bien la compañía ha apostado por poner en marcha un plan de ahorro.

Peor:ALCATEL LUCENT (-98%)
La crisis también ha pasado factura a un sector tan sensible al consumo como es el tecnológico, en especial el de telefonía móvil. La casa francesa ha visto como en un año sus títulos han perdido cerca del 100%, más del doble que el índice.

S&P/MIB

Mejor: MONDADORI (+15%)
Su beneficio ha caído más del 15% en el primer mes pero su subida del 15% en el índice milanés han hecho que nade a contracorriente en un año difícil para la renta variable. La compañía de Berlusconi se ha convertido en la mejor del índice italiano.

Peor: UNICREDITO (-71,3%)
Otro cadáver más de la banca. No hay país que no haya visto como uno de los grandes de las financieras han terminado por verse contaminados por la crisis mundial. El banco italiano cede más del 70% en lo que va de 2008 y se convierte en el peor de la bolsa italiana. El último capítulo del banco italiano es la aprobación de una ampliación de 3.000 millones de euros.

DOW JONES

Mejor: WAL-MART (+14,79%)
La cadena estadounidense ha salidao bien parada en un año en el que el consumo ha caído en picado en EE UU. Pese a la ralentización en las compras Wal-Mart ha visto como sus ventas han subido gracias a promociones y ofertas. El cuarto trimestre tampoco apunta mal y según las previsiones de la propia compañía cerrará con una mejora de entre el 1% y el 3% de sus ventas.

Peor: AIG (-96,83%)
No podría ser otro valor. Su rescate por parte de la Fed no hizo nada más que acrecentar los problemas del valor, bastante castigado en bolsa. La entidad estadounidense recibió 85.000 millones de la Fed para su rescate, si bien esta cantidad aumentó hasta los 150.000 millones recientemente. La aseguradora AIG ha sufrió pérdidas récord de 24.470 millones de dólares (18.946 millones de euros) sólo en el tercer trimestre del año, lo que lo ha convertido en el peor valor del año por méritos propios.

Peor: GENERAL MOTORS (-83,41%)
Sector clave de la economía estadounidense. El nuevo presidente electo Barack Obama lo ha atestiguado y en sus primeros movimientos ha dejado claro que hará todo lo posible por salvar una parte tan importante de la economía americana. Quien no se salva del castigo en bolsa es General Motors, cerca del 85%. La caída de la compraventa de vehículos ha dañado al gigante estadounidense y el emblema de la producción en serie ha visto como 2008 se ha convertido en un mal año y así los inversores han decidido huir del valor.

S&P 500

Mejor: WRINGLEY (+27%)
Otra operación corporativa ha sido la causante de que Wringley haya sido uno de los mejores valores del S&P 500. La oferta del gigante chocolatero Mars de 23.000 millones de dólares en abril de este año ha sido el impulso que faltaba a este valor para cerrar 2008 con un repunte del 2008. 

Peor: FANNIE MAE (-97,75%) y FREDDIE MAC (-97,63%)
No podían ser otros dos valores. Si AIG ha sido el peor del Dow Jones Fannie y Freddie han sido los peores del más amplia Stander and Poor´s. No sólo los peores valores sino que desencadenantes de la crisis que ha recorrido todo el mundo. Las hipotecas basura que saltaron a la palestra en el verano de 2007 han seguido dando coletazos a lo largo de 2008 y han convertido a Fanni Mae y Freddie Mac con un retroceso próximo al 100% en las peores acciones del S&P 500.

NASDAQ

Mejor: AMGEN (+12,44%)
El I+D sale reforzado de las crisis y los Buenos fundamentales, según los analistas, han sido los catalizadores de un valor como es Amgen, dedicado a la investigación y desarrollo de biotecnología. Business Week colocó recientemente a Amgen entre los cuatro principales valores con más futuro del S&P 500. Sus apuestas por el desarrollo de productos vinculados al ADN se ven como opciones de futuro. Los títulos de AMGEM superan con creces la caída de más del 40% que suma el Nasdaq a escasas semanas de cerrar 2008.

Peor: SIRIUS (-95,5%)
Los títulos de la compañía suman un descenso del 95% en lo que va de año y la mayoría de expertos del sector en Wall Street apuntan al Capítulo 11 (bancarrota) como la única salida. La deuda de la compañía alcanza los 3.400 millones de dólares y aún se encuentra en proceso de refinanciación en un momento en el que la crisis pone difícil encontrar el dinero. 

Invertia.com - Sacyr, Acciona, Colonial, Afirma y Solaria, principales cadáveres bursátil de 2008 y Fenosa el mejor del año


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Ene 2009)

*BME: el volumen negociado en la bolsa española cayó un 25,4% en 2008 *

El volumen negociado durante el año 2008 en renta variable en las bolsas españolas se situó en 1.243.144 millones de euros, un 25,4% menos que en el ejercicio anterior, según datos de Bolsas y Mercados Españoles (BME). Durante el pasado ejercicio se registró un mayor número de negociaciones en renta variable (un 7% más) pero de menor cuantía, lo que ha provocado ese descenso en el volumen negociado.

En el mes de diciembre se negociaron a través del Sistema de Interconexión Bursátil Español (SIBE) 60.973 millones en renta variable, lo que representa un 43% menos que en el mismo mes de 2007.

Por productos, destaca la negociación anual de los futuros sobre acciones, con 46,2 millones de contratos, un 117% más que en 2007; las opciones Ibex 35, con 8,3 millones de contratos, un 46% más; y las opciones sobre acciones, con 18,3 millones de contratos, un 35% más; tres datos que marcan récord histórico.

BME: el volumen negociado en la bolsa española cayó un 25,4% en 2008 - 2/01/09 - elEconomista.es

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *BME: el volumen negociado en la bolsa española cayó un 25,4% en 2008 *
> 
> El volumen negociado durante el año 2008 en renta variable en las bolsas españolas se situó en 1.243.144 millones de euros, un 25,4% menos que en el ejercicio anterior, según datos de Bolsas y Mercados Españoles (BME). Durante el pasado ejercicio se registró un mayor número de negociaciones en renta variable (un 7% más) pero de menor cuantía, lo que ha provocado ese descenso en el volumen negociado.
> 
> ...




eso es una burrada... sabiendo ademas que los precios han estado a la mitad tambien...


----------



## chameleon (2 Ene 2009)

azkuna, pm please


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> azkuna, pm please



que? no entiendo?







Los fondos perdieron de media el 2,3%, según AC
13:42 La rentabilidad media de los fondos de inversión en España fue del -2,3%, según datos facilitados por Ahorro Corporación. Los de renta variable lideran las pérdidas con un *retroceso del 38,3%*, seguidos por los mixtos de renta variable (-13%) y los mixtos de renta fija (-6,4%). La mayor rentabilidad fue para los de renta fija duración que subieron en los últimos doce meses el 2,6%, mientras que los monetarios crecieron en rentabilidad el 1,8%% y los inmobiliarios el 1,7


----------



## chameleon (2 Ene 2009)

te he mandado un personal message de estos del foro, sobre una cosilla


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> te he mandado un personal message de estos del foro, sobre una cosilla



no tengo nada... cuidado que hay alguien con "azkunaveteia"!!


----------



## chameleon (2 Ene 2009)

joer xD
a ver ahora


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Ene 2009)

recibido y visto.... como quiera.... pero igual a algun cliente de ellos le interesa mas...


----------



## chameleon (2 Ene 2009)

yo creo que interesa, no son solo cosas de ellos, xo aqui en el trabajo no puedo subirlo a ningún sitio pq está capado 

perdón a los foreros por el offtopic


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Ene 2009)

pues a un pendrive, venga, si es importante


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Ene 2009)

*Cárpatos dixit...*

-El banco austríaco *Bank Medici queda situado bajo supervisión del estado* ante su gran exposición a la estafa de Madoff.
-La India baja 100 puntos básicos tipos de interés hasta el 5,5 % con efecto inmediato

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (2 Ene 2009)

opssss... siempre que calientan al superchicharro de GAMESA estoy fuera. arghhh!!!

+5,89% manipulación a tope, creo que solo tienen unos 2m acciones en bolsa, es cierto?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Ene 2009)

*Dow 8,816.70 +40.31 (0.46%)
S&P 500 906.99 +3.74 (0.41%)
Nasdaq 1,583.04 +6.01 (0.38%)
10y bond 2.20% +0.03 (1.38%*


----------



## chameleon (2 Ene 2009)

la que me he perdido hoy 

de todas formas el volumen es ultrabajo, no nos vamos a quedar ahi arriba mucho tiempo

por cierto, al final si que llegamos a los 9500 

saludos


----------



## donpepito (2 Ene 2009)

Ya nos tocará de nuevo..... yo quería terminar el año sin tener nada en bolsa.

La semana que viene vendrá la realidad a los mercados.


----------



## donpepito (2 Ene 2009)

Gamesa +9,40% si esto no es una manipulación....


----------



## chameleon (2 Ene 2009)

calla calla... joer nos hemos perdido un +9%
hay q joerse, q depre


edit: ahora unos cortos estarian bien, verdad?


----------



## donpepito (2 Ene 2009)

Ya sabiamos que gamesa era una de ellas, la semana pasada no pudó ser, yo me salí para entrar en IBR, y ahora IBR está a 3,20€ pero las vendí el lunes.

Esto no se hace a los supporters del ibex.


----------



## donpepito (2 Ene 2009)

Tiene toda el aspecto de cerrar +3,00% ibex35


----------



## chameleon (2 Ene 2009)

mejor, esto significa que vuelve la volatilidad. estaba cansado de largas sesiones para acabar en +0,3%
ahora sabemos lo que viene, quizás no el lunes, pero sí el miércoles 

el objetivo de bajada debe estar por lo menos en 1000 puntillos, en varios días claro


----------



## chameleon (2 Ene 2009)

que barbaridad, repsol en 15,85


----------



## donpepito (2 Ene 2009)

No pasa nada, repsol tiene que volver a 14,00€ antes de pagar el dividendo, el día 15 de enero.

Esto solo ha sido un espejismo coordinado a nivel mundial...


----------



## chameleon (2 Ene 2009)




----------



## donpepito (2 Ene 2009)

Gracias por las tablas.

No me acordaba de que hoy U.FENOSA había dado el dividendo, al final ha sido castigada con 1,48% aprox.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Ene 2009)

vemos los 9800? antes del puf... 9800 es el fibonacci, por lo que NO los puede superar...  a ver ese owned...


----------



## donpepito (3 Ene 2009)

No tengo muy claro que la versión 2.0 del octubre2008 vaya a ser en las proximas semanas, mucho me temo que nos harán creer que todo marcha bien, al menos en las bolsas.

Dispongo de los ahorros, que en principio iban destinados a la entrada de un pisito, de momento estoy tirando de alquiler, soy jovén 24 años, no quiero arrependirme en un futuro.

Cuantos días seguidos estuvo cayendo la bolsa en octubre-2008, ???


----------



## chameleon (3 Ene 2009)

don pepito no me jodas
llego medio pedo y te leo llorando

ya veremos que hacemos en el 2009, ahora piensa en sacar pasta de la jodida bolsa y ahorrar todo lo q puedas

un poco de amor propio, si hemos llegado hasta aquñi sin empepitarlos podemos hacer grandes cosas

puto azk mandame tu pto email y te mando cosas chulas

joder


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Ene 2009)

pues como mi nick arroba hotmail.com.... que era de suponer...


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Ene 2009)

los 6000 sí sarkweber... mi nivel de fibo era 9800 uno y 6000 el otro


----------



## koni (4 Ene 2009)

mirar que foto me he encontrado perdida en el pc 

el viernes negro

http://img368.imageshack.us/img368/6893/reboterd8.jpg


que bien me lo pase ese dia


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2009)

Esta semana comprobaremos si continua el optimismo o si solo se quedará como un buen deseo para el 2009.


----------



## SNB4President (4 Ene 2009)

Vamos a por el repaso de las bolsas del Medio Oriente: 

Egipto: +2,48%
Kuwait: -2,21%
Israel: +1,65%
Bahrain: -0,47%
Arabia Saudí: +0,50%
Jordania: +1,14%
Oman: +4,91%
Qatar: +0,72%
Emiratos Árabes Unidos: +1,47%


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Ene 2009)

SNB4President dijo:


> Vamos a por el repaso de las bolsas del Medio Oriente:
> 
> Egipto: +2,48%
> Kuwait: -2,21%
> ...



como en miercoles-jueves-viernes no haya un crack me como un owned del tamaño de un rosco de reyes


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2009)

Tenemos que pasar los 10.000 IBEX.


----------



## chameleon (4 Ene 2009)

mucha gente está avisando de un subidón de vueling y de las compañías aereas en general
el pasado 2 de enero subió más de un 14%
si los desplomes que se avecinan son acordes, podría ser un buen valor para entrar en el entorno de 3 eur

edit: a 3,3 quiero decir


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> mucha gente está avisando de un subidón de vueling y de las compañías aereas en general
> el pasado 2 de enero subió más de un 14%
> si los desplomes que se avecinan son acordes, podría ser un buen valor para entrar en el entorno de 3 eur
> 
> edit: a 3,3 quiero decir



me lo he leido... pero de previsiones ESPAÑA no dicen nada... apenas


----------



## chameleon (4 Ene 2009)

como quieras, si ves que hay algo que quieras postear lo sacas

la previsión de afiliados a la seg social, PIB pag16 y hay algunos indicadores de niveles de construcción, pib etc... pag 19

yo creo q lo interesante es que eso es lo que ellos prevén, al menos a nivel interno, o lo que ellos quieren que internamente se piense

en renta variable no descartan ver niveles un 15% inferiores a los mínimos de octubre  ¿será el crack de enero?


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Ene 2009)

16-19, es lo unico valido... yo pienso lo mismo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cuantos días seguidos estuvo cayendo la bolsa en octubre-2008, ???



En el 29 estuvo cayendo como unos 4 añitos...(no todos los días...eso no...) 

:

Esperemos al Armagadeon para entrar. 

Por cierto que el crudo parece haber tocado fondo si me creo lo que veo...(Xing fingers)


----------



## rosonero (4 Ene 2009)

Al final, ¿abre la bolsa el día de reyes? 

Si alguien esta dado de alta en Facebook podría entra en la plataforma que han organizado los brokers e intentar sacar información privilegiada 

PLATAFORMA PARA QUE EL 6 DE ENERO SEA CONSIDERADO FESTIVO EN BOLSA | Facebook


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> como quieras, si ves que hay algo que quieras postear lo sacas
> 
> la previsión de afiliados a la seg social, PIB pag16 y hay algunos indicadores de niveles de construcción, pib etc... pag 19
> 
> ...




Cabritos, posteadlo o haced un resumen...¿Interno a que nivel?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Ene 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Al final, ¿abre la bolsa el día de reyes?
> 
> Si alguien esta dado de alta en Facebook podría entra en la plataforma que han organizado los brokers e intentar sacar información privilegiada
> 
> PLATAFORMA PARA QUE EL 6 DE ENERO SEA CONSIDERADO FESTIVO EN BOLSA | Facebook




Si...para ver como los engañan...Personalmente no creo que los brokers españoles tengán información de primera mano...tal vez los de Vega (¿aún existen por cierto?)...¿alguien sabe más?


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Ene 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Cabritos, posteadlo o haced un resumen...¿Interno a que nivel?



mañana, que tengo que uqitar morralla


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mañana, que tengo que uqitar morralla




Tranquilo. Sin prisas. Para el único del foro que curra, encima no te vamos a meter prisas. 

Cabrones, lo que habría que montar es un grupo google para foreros selectos. Un especie de thinktank de foreros con visión. Donde compartamos los trocitos de información privilegiada que todos tenemos. Intenté montarlo hace tiempo pero no cuajó. El objetivo no es hacer nada elitista ni secreto (podríamos postear nuestras conclusiones), pero tener un grupo con gente especializada en varios temas y sin el ruido y los trolles del foro, y tener la posibilidad de compartir información confidencialemente.


----------



## Dolmen (4 Ene 2009)

*Más caídas son previsibles a causa de los malos*

datos que se esperan en los EEUU

The week ahead for markets - Jan. 3, 2009


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2009)

Valores a tener en cuenta cuando llegue el deseado crack:

ENDESA

IBERDROLA

IBERDROLA RENOVABLES

ACCIONA

REPSOL


Alguna recomendación?


----------



## chameleon (5 Ene 2009)

la verdad, creo que a repsol la tienen a raya, la quieren a menos de 15, aunque si baja a treces altos yo me meto de cabeza

si acaso tal vez Gamesa cuando baje de 12 y vueling a 3,3 o un poquito menos.

la verdad no sé cuánto puede bajar. sigo pensando que rebotamos de 7800 a 9500, no sé si volveremos a ver esos 7800, pero es una opinión... 

edit: sobre vueling, este viernes se decide si se permite a vueling y clickair fusionarse. si hay desplome puede ser buen momento para entrar, el lunes puede amanecer por las nubes


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2009)

Gamesa es muy .... pero que muy vólatil, he comprado y soltado ese valor a los pocos días, hay que pillarlo cuando le dán el calentón, como el otro día.

Suelen darselo una vez al mes, recuerdo el penultimo de un 20% en un día!

IBERIA tambien está caliente con la posible fusión con british.

Hay que ser objetivos, esta semana tenemos que tener liquidez, un par de días estará en rojo intenso. 

Saludos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Ene 2009)

GAM... si Iberdrola no le ha pegado un bocado más con los tipos como vienen y como ha estado... será por algo..


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2009)

Buenos días.

TELEFONICA parece un buen valor para hoy.


----------



## chameleon (5 Ene 2009)

yo hoy si que no me meto en nada
estamos demasiado arriba


----------



## Hagen (5 Ene 2009)

buenas,

Por resistencias deberíamos ir a ver cerca de los 10.000 entre esta semana y la que viene, luego despues cuando llegue obama y empiezen a publicar los resultados las empresas a caer a plomo.

Salu2


----------



## Hagen (5 Ene 2009)

ojito a Mapfre, estan cerrando las posiciones cortas abiertas hace 3 semanas y puede subir con fuerza en los proximos días.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Ene 2009)

mapfre recordemos que la han rebajado la calificacion...


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Ene 2009)

por cierto dolar 1,36-1,37....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Ene 2009)

Hola a todos.

Creeis que vamos a seguir subiendo¿?.^Porque yo tengo relativas dudas, me refiero a que llevo dos semanas que creo que deberiamos bajar, y no hacemos más que subir.

Señor que ruina...


----------



## Vercingetorix (5 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> yo hoy si que no me meto en nada
> estamos demasiado arriba



Vete acostumbrandote a estos valores. Los 8.000ya han quedado muy atras, y no digamos los 7.500 (por no mencionar los 6.000 que algunos habñaban por aqui en Octubre)

Esto va más o menos segun lo previsto, quizá un poco mas rapido de lo q yo habia calculado, pero el camino es el mismo mismo


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Ene 2009)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Vete acostumbrandote a estos valores. Los 8.000ya han quedado muy atras, y no digamos los 7.500 (por no mencionar los 6.000 que algunos habñaban por aqui en Octubre)
> 
> Esto va más o menos segun lo previsto, quizá un poco mas rapido de lo q yo habia calculado, pero el camino es el mismo mismo



en Octubre no! yo lo mantengo para este año... y no superamos los 9800 ni hartos de grifa....


----------



## Hagen (5 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mapfre recordemos que la han rebajado la calificacion...



Efectivamente el 9 de Diciembre (2,42), en diciembre toco los 2,60 el día del cierre de futuros, despues cayo hasta los 2,35 en los ultimos dias de diciembre.

Superando los 2,50 debería subir con fuerza


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2009)

Opsss. que le está pasando a endesa?

-2,52% ahora


----------



## Samzer (5 Ene 2009)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Vete acostumbrandote a estos valores. Los 8.000ya han quedado muy atras, y no digamos los 7.500 (por no mencionar los 6.000 que algunos habñaban por aqui en Octubre)
> 
> Esto va más o menos segun lo previsto, quizá un poco mas rapido de lo q yo habia calculado, pero el camino es el mismo mismo



Tú esperate que vuelva la realidad, ahora mismo cuantas mas noticias negativas salen, mas suben las bolsas y el dólar es más fuerte.


----------



## chameleon (5 Ene 2009)

la revalorización del dolar tiene que hacer que bajemos, o por lo menos que no subamos tanto como USA (y los futuros marcan negativos)

yo tampoco creo en ver los 6000, pero aquí estamos demasiado arriba. la cuña alcista con cada vez menos volumen se acaba, y el tope está aquí mismo, en 9500 o poco más. creo que se va a romper violentamente y nos dejaremos 1000 puntos por lo menos.

opinión personal


----------



## Vercingetorix (5 Ene 2009)

Samzer dijo:


> Tú esperate que vuelva la realidad, ahora mismo cuantas mas noticias negativas salen, mas suben las bolsas y el dólar es más fuerte.



Hombre, noticias negativas era el bajon del 50% de la bolsa, las quiebras de bancos, las quiebras de aseguradoras, la total falta de liquidez del mercado, los tipos altos, el petroleo en mas de 100 dolares, etc, etc....

Ahora mismo tenemos reacciones de los gobiernos (q inyectan dinero), los tipos mas bajos (y bajando), ya no quiebran bancos cada semana, el petroleo esta en menos de 50 dolares, etc, etc...

Obviamente el panorama no va a ser este año igual q en el 2006 o 2007, ni de lejos, pero tampoco el mismo que el 2008. Este año 2009 la economia se va a sacudir el shock del año pasado, y, a partir de ahi, reaccionara enel 2010, pero de momento se esta centrando en parar el golpe y estabilizarse, con ligera recuperación.

Este año empezará otra vez la banca a conceder prestamos, los tipos estarán muy bajos y, al menos para consumo, se volverá tener diner (hipotecas mas bajas, y creditos personales q volveran a concederse, esos 2 factores haran aumentar el consumo). Otra cosa distinta es el mercado inmobiliario, donde hay stock de pisos y las hipotecas no se concederán tan alegremente como antes

Otro dato al q habra q estar atentos es al turimos, q no olvidemos q es el motor de nuestra economia, en verano veremnos si la recuperacion puede ser mas o menos lenta, dependiendo de las divisas q nos dejen los guiris


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2009)

Un valor para esta semana GAS NATURAL, tienen que calentarlo, el día 8 hay dividendo de 0,48€


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2009)

Tenemos que bajar, la totalidad de la bolsas europeas no superan los +0,4% de subida.

GAMESA de nuevo a la carga.... y mañana puede ser un día para subidas artificiales.

Es mejor estar dentro??¿?¿


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2009)

Yo voy a entrar en GAS NATURAL en el momento que baje un poco, es de los valores que tiene que recuperarse en los prox días.

No ha subido apenas nada desde el bajón de octubre y recordemos que el máximo ha sido de +42,00€


----------



## chameleon (5 Ene 2009)

vueling está subiendo un 20% :O


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2009)

Si, pero vueling es super vólatil, tienes que tener muchos coj.... para mantener ese valor un día o 40 minutos.

Algo parecido, es avantiz.


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2009)

Vamos a ver hoy si tocan ya de una vez a los bancos, llevamos muchos días sin bajadas.


----------



## chameleon (5 Ene 2009)

quizás los americanos abran rojos y tiren el mercado un poco a la baja, y te puede permitir entrar mejor

pero vamos esto que está pasando no concuerda con lo que yo pensaba, sigo pensando en volver a ochomiles...


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2009)

Comparto tus previsiones, pero es demasiado pronto para que las bolsas vuelvan a esos niveles.

GAS NATURAL , ha tomado "gas" ahora un +3,00%


----------



## chameleon (5 Ene 2009)

estoy viendo más volumen que estos días, sigo sin comprender...


----------



## chameleon (5 Ene 2009)

a repsol la están bajando otra vez, 15,68 ahora
seguro que acaba por debajo de 15,5

y GAMESA tiene buena pinta, máximo de hoy en 14,97 y ahora 14,64
estaría bien cogerla a 14,5


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2009)

GAMESA no me gusta cuando tiene varios días de manipulación, de hecho el PO es de 9,00€ yo compré en varias ocasiones a 12,10€ y la última vez a 12,40€

Está muy inflada como para seguir subiendo a corto, en mi opinión.

REPSOL, tiene que bajar para que las manos fuertes compren de cara al dividendo del día 15 de enero.


----------



## chameleon (5 Ene 2009)

Gas Natural la tienes ahora casi en máximos del día, ¿porqué crees que no la van a bajar para el dividendo del 8?
mañana fiesta y el 7 ya tendrán que bajarla

edit: voy a cerrar la ventana del banco para no comprar nada xD


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2009)

Algo parecido sucedió con iberdrola, ha estado subiendo los días previos al reparto del dividendo, y en este caso GAS NATURAL no se ha recuperado nada de sus bajadas desde octubre.

De momento continuo en modo espera.


----------



## chameleon (5 Ene 2009)

que te parece aguas de barcelona, ha tocado soporte en 14,7 y ahora está a 15,6
resistencia en 16,2 y dividendos la próxima semana


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2009)

De cuanto es el dividendo?


----------



## chameleon (5 Ene 2009)

0,16 netos el 12/01/2009


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2009)

Lo veo muy justo, tengo claro que tenía que haber comprado gas natural al inicio de sesión, ahora lleva un +4,10% y vender a partir del 8 para comprar de nuevo repsol.


----------



## Samzer (5 Ene 2009)

Las inmobiliarias se disparan con Realia a la cabeza: sube un 22% - 5/01/09 - elEconomista.es

Menos mal que la lógica impera en el mercado y se nota que todo va parriba otra vez.


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2009)

REALIA sube un +22,05% como debe ser.... sacyr va en camino. futuros.


----------



## Vercingetorix (5 Ene 2009)

Samzer dijo:


> Las inmobiliarias se disparan con Realia a la cabeza: sube un 22% - 5/01/09 - elEconomista.es
> 
> Menos mal que la lógica impera en el mercado y se nota que todo va parriba otra vez.



Analicemos la situacion:

1.- Las inmobiliarias peor gestionadas ya han quebrado, y el resto estan consiguiendo refinanciar sus deudas con los bancos

2.- El precio de la vivienda ha dejado de subir como un cohete, incluso en muchos sitios ha bajado

3.- El euribor ya está por (debajo de) el 3%, igual q a principios del 2006. y con pinta de seguir bajando

4.- Los alquileres no han aprovechado la coyuntura para captar adeptos, si no, al reves, muchos han subido, y han espantado a potenciales clientes, q prefieren seguir esperando, y comprar

5.- Los bancos empiezan a darse cuenta de que, si no dan hipotecas, su negocio va al carajo, y esto, unido a una relajacion del interbancario y a los tipos de interes del BCE, hará q pronto vuelvan a conceder hipotecas... no con la alegria de antes, pero sí con normalidad

Entonces, teniendo en cuenta estos factores... ¿cual deberia de ser la reaccion "logica" en la cotizacion de las inmobiliarias?


----------



## Samzer (5 Ene 2009)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Analicemos la situacion:
> 
> 1.- Las inmobiliarias peor gestionadas ya han quebrado, y el resto estan consiguiendo refinanciar sus deudas con los bancos
> 
> ...



Es decir que para ti el mercado inmobiliario ha tocado suelo. Y por ende la crisis financiera también, ¿no?

Y por eso en un momento las acciones suben mas de un 20%. Debe de ser que estoy desactualizado y la normalidad es así.


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2009)

Está claro que la gente compra pisos, al igual que se casa y tienen hijos, siempre va a existir esa demanda de vivienda.

Lo que ya no veo tan claro es la continuidad de los pequeños especuladores-promotores que tienen cerrado el grifo de los bancos.


----------



## JAC 59 (5 Ene 2009)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Analicemos la situacion:
> 
> 1.- Las inmobiliarias peor gestionadas ya han quebrado, y el resto estan consiguiendo refinanciar sus deudas con los bancos
> 
> ...



Exacto, eso es lo que están esperando los millones de parados habidos y potenciales para integrar el concurrido status de empufado patrio


----------



## Samzer (5 Ene 2009)

A ver si yo no digo que suba y baje sin sentido y que se busque sacar un beficio de ello, me parece bien. Pero intentar defender lo indefendible de la lógica de lo que ocurre en los mercados ultimamente es ridículo, no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.

Pero bueno ya os dejo y no molesto más por aquí.


----------



## Vercingetorix (5 Ene 2009)

Yo ya dije q la bolsa habia tocado suelo ya allá por Octubre, teniendo en cuante q yo sdoy de los q sostengo q la bolsa va unos meses por delante de la economia real... creo q la economia real tocará suelo allá por Abril - Mayo, y a partir de ahi.. estabilizacion y despegue (q es lo q sucede ahora con la bolsa)

Y de ahí q yo vea, dentro de este contexto, y por las razones q expuse, hasta cierto modo lógico que las cotizaciones de algunas inmobiliarias suban. Un 20% es mucho, eso está claro, pero q la tendencia de sus acciones sea a subir, no es algo q pueda extrañarle a nadie


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2009)

Solo hay que saber que esto es bolsa, cuando interesa calentar una acción, no hay fundamentables.


----------



## chameleon (5 Ene 2009)

hoy el ibex se la pega


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2009)

Eso deseamos los que estamos fuera...... de momento no baja del +1,14%


----------



## chameleon (5 Ene 2009)

dax plano, eurostok pierde casi el 1%, crudo baja, el eur perdiendo y futuros de USA perdiendo el 0,8%

pero vamos aparte tienes razón, cuando estoy fuera quiero que baje


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2009)

Yep! pero el IBEX está diciendo que se jod.... los demás mercados, YO voy por libre.

No, en serio, tiene todas las de desinflarse de aquí a un par de horas.... me dá que mañana será un día manipulable al alza, de ahí que me esté pensando en entrar si los valores se ponen en negativo.


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2009)

Vamos bien encaminados, esto se ralentiza..... dax en negativo y eurostoxx en progreso.


----------



## Nico (5 Ene 2009)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Yo ya dije *q la bolsa habia tocado suelo ya allá por Octubre*, teniendo en cuante q yo sdoy de los q sostengo q la bolsa va unos meses por delante de la economia real... *creo q la economia real tocará suelo allá por Abril - Mayo, y a partir de ahi.. estabilizacion y despegue* (q es lo q sucede ahora con la bolsa)
> 
> Y de ahí q yo vea, dentro de este contexto, y por las razones q expuse, hasta cierto modo lógico que las cotizaciones de algunas inmobiliarias suban. Un 20% es mucho, eso está claro, pero *q la tendencia de sus acciones sea a subir, no es algo q pueda extrañarle a nadie*





Por favor, aviso que dejo marcadas estas frases célebres, para meterle un OWNAZO ni bien empiece la *"bajada de la bolsa versión 2.0"*.

Entiendo que mucha gente ya está cansada de hablar de la crisis pero, es bueno avisarle al camarada Vercingetorix que *esto recién va POR LA MITAD* (o menos) y que aún verá muchas, muchas, pero muchas cosas.

Quede marcado el tema entonces para dar (o recibir llegado el caso) el correspondiente Nelson doble con adicional de OWNED y pullas salvajes y desconsideradas.


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2009)

Solo hay que ver la putada del IPC, como el dato esperado sea el 1,5% para el 2008 será una tomadura de pelo más del gobierno.

Vaya panda de maquilladores los del INE.

Un ejemplo ... el otro día en el C4 -CARREFOUR- una botella de agua lanjaron de 1,5L costaba 0,52€ HACE UNAS SEMANAS estaba a 0,44€ casí un 20% de subida!

EDITO: Para incorporar a los del supermercado del ECI que casualmente tambien la venden al mismo precio:

LANJARON BOTELLA 1,5 L

0,52 €


----------



## chameleon (5 Ene 2009)

pues acabo de subir de la cafetería y este año no han subido el menu...

¿cómo vamos? 
venga el dow perdiendo 0,6%, a ver si se anima la cosa (hacia abajo claro )

saludos


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2009)

Pues mal para nosotros, el ibex no deja los +0,80% ha estado en +0,60% pero resiste.... en USA se darán la vuelta.

Hoy no va a ser un buen día -negativo-


----------



## morgan (5 Ene 2009)

Samzer dijo:


> Las inmobiliarias se disparan con Realia a la cabeza: sube un 22% - 5/01/09 - elEconomista.es
> 
> Menos mal que la lógica impera en el mercado y se nota que todo va parriba otra vez.



Joder. Al leer esta noticia me he acordado de esto que había leído unas horas antes. El que le haya hecho caso a la 'recomendación' del tío del 'juego' número 2 se ha podido sacar un pico. Y es que bien pensado, es una estrategia 'arriesgada' aunque no descabellada. Aquí lo pongo, por si a algún aventurero le sirve .



> *LES PROPONGO DOS OPCIONES (O JUEGOS) PARA GANAR DINERO EN BOLSA. O, AL MENOS, INTENTARLO*
> 
> La carta de hoy es más corta de lo habitual, pero no por ello menos interesante para entender diversos movimientos que se producen de manera reiterada en todos los comienzos de año, sea cual fuere la tendencia y sin mirar el color dominante en los tableros de cotizaciones. Da lo mismo que el mercado esté inmerso en una tendencia bajista de fondo, que proyecte luces alcistas. En la primera quince de enero, año tras año, hay valores que brincan sin venir a cuento, que suben de manera meteórica para luego caer a plomo. Les propongo hoy estar al quite de este fenómeno, porque pueden ofrecer importantes ganancias en periodos de tiempo muy cortos, no más de dos semanas. Se trata de elegir, por un lado, los valores que más cayeron el año pasado y efectuar la criba correspondiente para jugar en corto. En el mismo acto, hay que escrudiñar en aquellas compañías que también bajaron a plomo, pero que ofrecen buenos fundamentales e importantes retornos por dividendos. Eso sí, recuerde que en ninguno de los dos casos conviene dormirse en los laureles.
> 
> ...


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2009)

IBEX sigue resistiendo.... todos los mercados en rojo.


----------



## chameleon (5 Ene 2009)

vaya mierda lo que nos estamos perdiendo


----------



## Hagen (5 Ene 2009)

no hay resistencias hasta los 9900.....

Durante las 5 primeras sesiones del año subiremos. Vamos por la segunda


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2009)

No hay valores a precios apetecibles como para correr riesgos, mejor esperar.


----------



## chameleon (5 Ene 2009)

le he estaqdo dando una vuelta a mis favoritos y esque está todo caro. mañana igual suben un guebo pero en principio creo que está todo muy alto.

repsol por ejemplo vale más aquí que en USA ...
y GAS ya ha subido hoy un montón, vueling lleva entre ayer y hoy casi un +35% ...

mucha sobrecompra, esto no puede seguir así 

saludos y me voy a terminar de comprar regalitos


----------



## Sleepwalk (5 Ene 2009)

*Puestos a poner previsiones, ahí dejo estas.
Saludos.*

CUATRO ESCENARIOS PARA EL 2009 

Paul Kedrosky, analista y consultor financiero 
Lunes, 5 de Enero del 2009 - 7:45:37 

1. Escenario Depresión

Economía y mercados se hunden en la depresión más profunda, mostrando los efectos más devastadores del crash crediticio. Quiebras masivas en el comercio minorista, tecnologías, seguros, así como gran parte del sector automotriz. 

El oro se dispara, Rusia se derrumba y el comercio mundial cae un 30% o más, niveles de la Gran Depresión. Escenario deflacionista.

Dow Jones: 5.000 puntos. Nasdaq: 900 puntos. S&P 500: 500. Petróleo 25$. Oro 1.700$.

2. Fuerte recesión pero no Depresión

Planes estímulos gubernamentales sostienen la caída de la economía. Rescates corporativos puntuales. Previsión de recuperación para el 2010.

Comercio mundial débil, pero recuperándose en la segunda mitad del año.

Dow Jones: 8.400 puntos. Nasdaq: 1.500 puntos. S&P: 900. Petróleo 60%. Oro 1.000$.

3. Doble suelo

Señales de recuperación en la economía en la primera mitad del año, debido a los estímulos económicos. Comercio internacional recuperándose, y condiciones de crédito mejorando. Mercados de renta variable acaban la primera mitad con subidas cercanas al 30%. Aumento importante confianza inversora.

Segunda mitad del año renovación de señales debilidad economía EEUU, comercio mundial vuelve a mostrar reducción de crecimiento, empeoramiento confianza inversora, que provoca que los índices de renta variable recojan caídas hasta situarse ligeramente por debajo del principio del año.

Dow: 7.500 puntos. Nasdaq: 1.330 puntos. S&P: 765. Petróleo: 50% . Oro: 1.200$

4. Salida de la crisis

El gasto del consumidor se recupera de forma sostenida, así como el gasto empresarial y el de infraestructuras estatales. La economía se recupera de forma más importante de lo esperado. Fuertes subidas en los mercados financieros, aunque con importante volatilidad hasta que no se consolide el escenario planteado.

Fuerte aumento inflación, aumento déficit público. Oro inicia fuerte el año, para empeorar según transcurra éste. Petróleo con fuertes subidas. Rendimiento bonos a largo sube bruscamente.
Dow: 12.000 puntos. Nasdaq: 2.100 puntos. S&P: 500 puntos. Petróleo: 90$. Oro: 700$

Escenario más probable es el de Doble Suelo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a/93678-cuatro-escenarios-para-el-2009-a.html


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2009)

+1,66% cierre


----------



## SNB4President (5 Ene 2009)

Ya empieza a haber rumores (aunque muy underground de momento) que JP Morgan se tambalea... de momento hoy baja un 4% porque Deutsche Bank le ha recortado precio objetivo. Sí, ya sé qué posición ocupa el JP Morgan y el Chase Manhattan Bank, y quienes son los jefes y tal, pero... da que pensar. ¿Qué mejor que comenzar a dinamitar todo con tu propio banco? :S

Pero bueno, en un orden de cosas menos conspiranoico y mucho más optimístico-navideño volvemos a recuperar el viejo costumbre de poner una tabla con el comportamiento del dólar, fijaros qué subidón, ni con Viagra hoigan.


----------



## Vercingetorix (5 Ene 2009)

Nico dijo:


> Por favor, aviso que dejo marcadas estas frases célebres, para meterle un OWNAZO ni bien empiece la *"bajada de la bolsa versión 2.0"*.
> 
> Entiendo que mucha gente ya está cansada de hablar de la crisis pero, es bueno avisarle al camarada Vercingetorix que *esto recién va POR LA MITAD* (o menos) y que aún verá muchas, muchas, pero muchas cosas.
> 
> Quede marcado el tema entonces para dar (o recibir llegado el caso) el correspondiente Nelson doble con adicional de OWNED y pullas salvajes y desconsideradas.



Venga, vale, acepto el reto

Ya lo mismo me dijeron en Octubre y mira 

Alguna vez me equivocaré, eso esta claro... pero no creo q sea esta jejejejeje


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Ene 2009)

El subidón del dolar es por la inminente bajada de tipos del BCE...
Lo del cuarto escenario debe de estar mal, con Dow en 12000, no puede estar el S&P en 500...

Por cierto, yo me quedo con el primero...
Dow: 5.000 puntos. Nasdaq: 900 puntos. S&P 500: 500. Petróleo 25$. Oro 1.700$.

Preparen palomitas...
Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Ene 2009)

faltan de 2 a 4 dias.... para mi owned...

o no



la anterior vez de la prevision de pacoporras, el fuck*** bush abrió la boca cuando los futuros andaban -5%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Ene 2009)

*Cárpatos dixit...*



SNB4President dijo:


> Ya empieza a haber rumores (aunque muy underground de momento) que JP Morgan se tambalea... de momento hoy baja un 4% porque Deutsche Bank le ha recortado precio objetivo.



"*...Si tomamos un retroceso de Fibonacci desde los máximos del día 31 de diciembre hasta los mínimos de hoy, vemos que están apareciendo ventas justo cuando se ha alcanzado el retroceso del 38,2%. El RSI en 15 minutos no ha seguido nunca la recuperación del precio. MACD sigue bajista.*"

Yo estoy contigo Azkuna, hostión en breve... el iTraxx al alza, la opinión de los inversores bajistas totales (ha pasado de 35,6% hace 2 semanas, a 43,9% la semana pasada y 54,7% esta), Obama diciendo que los datos del paro del viernes van a ser horrendos, y eso que el mercado descuenta -500.000 :, como sea peor, agarremonostodoslaskalandras...!!!

Saludos....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Ene 2009)

Ford ha bajado sus ventas en el mes de diciembre un 32% y Toyota un 37% en los USA...

Ford's Dec. sales drop 32 pct; Toyota down 37 pct: Financial News - Yahoo! Finance

A ver si entra Kujire y nos cuenta algo de "las autos", que ya se echa en falta...  y Mulder viene en breve!!!! Ya falta poco para la bajada...

Saludos...


----------



## ronald29780 (5 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> ...y Mulder viene en breve!!!! Ya falta poco para la bajada...
> 
> Saludos...



Juas....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Ene 2009)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Juas....



Es el efecto Mulder!!!! 

PD: Ya veras, entrará el miércoles y como dice Azkuna, antes de acabar la semana batacazo!!! :

Saludos...


----------



## creative (5 Ene 2009)

Destacar lo que llevamos de dia, es la subida del petroleo, que se vuelve a cojer los 50 dolares el barril asi como la cotitzion del dolar/euros a bajado al 1.36


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> "*...Si tomamos un retroceso de Fibonacci desde los máximos del día 31 de diciembre hasta los mínimos de hoy, vemos que están apareciendo ventas justo cuando se ha alcanzado el retroceso del 38,2%. El RSI en 15 minutos no ha seguido nunca la recuperación del precio. MACD sigue bajista.*"
> 
> Yo estoy contigo Azkuna, hostión en breve... el iTraxx al alza, la opinión de los inversores bajistas totales (ha pasado de 35,6% hace 2 semanas, a 43,9% la semana pasada y 54,7% esta), Obama diciendo que los datos del paro del viernes van a ser horrendos, y eso que el mercado descuenta -500.000 :, como sea peor, agarremonostodoslaskalandras...!!!
> 
> Saludos....




oiga que puedo equivocarme... pero yo lo predije en mi bola hace mas de 350 posts, asi como el dia la loteria o asi


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Ene 2009)

creative dijo:


> Destacar lo que llevamos de dia, es la subida del petroleo, que se vuelve a cojer los 50 dolares el barril asi como la cotitzion del dolar/euros a bajado al 1.36



Bajada de tipos del BCE y dolar y brent abajo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> oiga que puedo equivocarme... pero yo lo predije en mi bola hace mas de 350 posts, asi como el dia la loteria o asi



Si no digo lo contrario...  Lo que digo es que está todo a puntito para el gran hostión... y que no me extrañaría nada que sea en esta semana... además llega Mulder y eso precipitará las cosas... 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ford ha bajado sus ventas en el mes de diciembre un 32% y Toyota un 37% en los USA...
> 
> Ford's Dec. sales drop 32 pct; Toyota down 37 pct: Financial News - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> ...



Ampliando los datos:
Honda baja un 34,7% en diciembre
Ventas de Honda cayeron un 34,7% en diciembre y un 8,2% en conjunto de 2008 - Cotizalia.com

Ford un 20,2% en 2008
Las ventas de Ford en EEUU caen un 20,2% en 2008, por debajo de los dos millones de unidades - Cotizalia.com

GM un 31,4% en diciembre
http://www.eleconomista.es/flash/no...-General-Motors-caen-un-314-en-diciembre.html

Chrysler un 30% en 2008
http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2009/01/05/42_ventas_general_motors_chrysler_hunden.html

Saludos...


----------



## creative (5 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Bajada de tipos del BCE y dolar y brent abajo...



Seria de locos bajar de nuevo los intereses, ya que gastar una bala en enero, puede hacer que el año sea muy largo y el cargador este medio vacio.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Ene 2009)

habeis visto el bono? flipante no?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Ene 2009)

Por cierto, Dow -1,43%

Creative: Yo doy por segura una bajada de tipos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Ene 2009)

SNB4president, supongo que hablabas de esto... :

Hal Turner Show: URGENT! J.P. Morgan Said bankrupt within 48 hours

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Ene 2009)

2 dias hamijo...


----------



## creative (5 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> SNB4president, supongo que hablabas de esto... :
> 
> Hal Turner Show: URGENT! J.P. Morgan Said bankrupt within 48 hours
> 
> Saludos...



buah es un blog no le daria mucha importancia a este noticia...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Ene 2009)

creative dijo:


> buah es un blog no le daria mucha importancia a este noticia...



No es por la importancia de que acierte o no, la gracia es que cuando el rio suena...

Por cierto, aviso a navegantes... *MAÑANA HAY BOLSA!!!!* 

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Ene 2009)

alguien cae casi un 7%.... y no miro a nadie...


----------



## Dolmen (5 Ene 2009)

Podría haber desplome en unos días, porque lo que no puede ser es que entráramos en octubre en la mayor crisis de la historia después de la del 29 y en cuatro días, el todo-sonrisas de Obama haya hecho el milagro y puesto en el trasero de las bolsas un cohete de un 25% de subida y sin respiración.

Pero lo importante es tener pensado qué hacer si hay descalabro ¿entrar o dejar pasar la ocasión?, ¿entrar con qué porcentaje del total a invertir?, ¿en qué niveles?


----------



## Dolmen (5 Ene 2009)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Porqué no piensas en ir con la tendencia?
> 
> Me refiero a bajar ganando, en lugar de bajar mirando.



No tengo preparación para eso; ni creo que carácter. Tampoco tengo conocimientos para identificar las mejores acciones, por lo que mi plan es invertir en algunas de las grandes empresas del Eurostoxx (+, como gran osadía, Gazprom).

Ya sería mucho encontrar varios puntos de entrada: no el ideal, porque tampoco yo voy a ser más lista que nadie; sino varios, con el objetivo de que la media de entrada salga buena y con la idea del largo, larguísimo.


La verdad es que podría haber hecho eso, porque salí huyendo de la bolsa en otoño de 2007, casi justo en el pico de precios, y no había nadie más convencido que yo de que habría un derrumbe; lo malo es que entoces no sabía que existían ETF inversos, ni que uno podía ponerse corto ni nada de eso. Además, hoy por hoy no estoy tan segura de las cosas; creo que habrá más bajadas, pero tampoco me atrevería a apostar ni sobre cuándo ni con qué profundidad. Por eso prefiero esperar, simplemente, a que lleguen momentos de "buenos precios".


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Ene 2009)

Dolmen dijo:


> No tengo preparación para eso; ni creo que carácter. Tampoco tengo conocimientos para identificar las mejores acciones, por lo que mi plan es invertir en algunas de las grandes empresas del Eurostoxx (+, como gran osadía, Gazporm).
> 
> Ya sería mucho encontrar varios puntos de entrada: no el ideal, porque tampoco yo voy a ser más lista que nadie; sino varios, con el objetivo de que la media de entrada salga buena y con la idea del largo, larguísimo.



como decia w.wallace en la peli cuando atacaban los ingleses:


quietoooooooos



quietoooooooooos




quieeeeeeeeeetooooooooooosss


----------



## chameleon (6 Ene 2009)

en el desplome yo no pienso quedarme mirando


----------



## donpepito (6 Ene 2009)

Buenas noches, 

como han cerrado los americanos?

Mañana habrá juegos de magia en el ibex, me pongo el despertador. ?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ene 2009)

Ande o no ande, gráfico grande:


----------



## SNB4President (6 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> SNB4president, supongo que hablabas de esto... :
> 
> Hal Turner Show: URGENT! J.P. Morgan Said bankrupt within 48 hours
> 
> Saludos...



Sí, por ahí anda la cosa. El Hal este me da ascos sólo con pensar en él, pero con algo acierta. Pero en este caso saqué el rumor de otra fuente (soy muy friki en mis ratos libres), y creo que no están enlazadas. 

En fin, futuros planos, ibex plano, el cielo aquí dónde estoy plano, sin café encefalograma plano... ¿alguien tiene alguna idea para superar este día de reyes plano?


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Ene 2009)

hoy es reyes... hasta las 2 y media que los futuros de usa se muevan de verdad, nada de nada...

lo mejor es ir a por un roscon y crear empleo...


----------



## SNB4President (6 Ene 2009)

Se me acabaron los roscones y soy parado, se me presenta un día malo, ¿entonces?


----------



## Hagen (6 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> ojito a Mapfre, estan cerrando las posiciones cortas abiertas hace 3 semanas y puede subir con fuerza en los proximos días.



Buenas, ayer llego a tocar 2,43. yo entre a 2,45. Si se tercia en dos días debera llegar al 2,60. Importante la apertura de mañana. Hoy ya ha tocado los 2,53

De todas maneras, acojonais a cualquiera.

Por cierto los Republicanos restrasan el plan de actuación de Obama. Esto me suena al mismo cuento de la GM. Puede ser interesante para caer. Pero al final tendran que aprobar el plan de estimulos.

Un saludo y Felices Reyes. (El tipico empleo español, tres miran y ninguno curra)


----------



## Hagen (6 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Algo parecido sucedió con iberdrola, ha estado subiendo los días previos al reparto del dividendo, y en este caso GAS NATURAL no se ha recuperado nada de sus bajadas desde octubre.
> 
> De momento continuo en modo espera.



Buenas Donpepito,

Podrias aclararme tu teoria sobre los calentones antes del reparto de dividendos..??

Por cierto Gas Natural sigue penalizada no solo por la caida de la bolsa sino tambien por el precio que ha pagado por Union Fenosa, por el mismo precio si lo hubiera ofrecido se hubiera comprado en su momento Endesa.

Saludo y gracias


----------



## chameleon (6 Ene 2009)

estoy en repsol
no creo en esta fiesta, pero para que ir contra corriente...


----------



## Dolmen (6 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> estoy en repsol
> no creo en esta fiesta, pero para que ir contra corriente...




¡¡Suerte!!

¡¡Así cómo me voy a poner corta!! (je,je...). De todas maneras, si sigue subiendo acabaré por hacerlo, porque el leñazo está asegurado.


Esta noticia salió ayer, pero no sé si demasiado tarde para que la bolsa americana la recogiera
Terrible December sales cap worst year for autos since '92 - Jan. 5, 2009

Special Report Detroit's downfall
Auto sales plunge again in December
Sales of cars, trucks and SUVs all plummeted, capping the worst year for industrywide auto sales since 1992.

Last Updated: January 5, 2009: 9:31 PM ET


Hoy puede leerse en español: EEUU: Se derrumban las ventas de autos en diciembre - Yahoo! Noticias


----------



## chameleon (6 Ene 2009)

ya, me he perdido 1 euro entero en repsol 
pero bueno de momento va bien, y no voy a estar mucho tiempo


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (6 Ene 2009)

Rusia va a cortar el gas a Europa.


----------



## eduenca (6 Ene 2009)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Subir hasta el 12 500 no es ningún disparate.



Negro futuro, optimista respecto a la bolsa. Lo que me quedaba por ver.


----------



## Hagen (6 Ene 2009)

Yo me salgo de mis mapfres.


----------



## Dolmen (6 Ene 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> Negro futuro, optimista respecto a la bolsa. Lo que me quedaba por ver.



Eso que tienen las navidades y los reyes, que vienen cargados de ilusión.

Las tendencias también se invierten.

Y más cuando las subidas obedecen a tan poco. Llevo la mañana entera leyendo noticias a cual más pavorosa: la amenaza de la deflación es cada vez más real, las ventas de coches en EEUU por los suelos, el precio de la vivienda en España se desploma (¡¡¡yupi!!)... pero las bolsas no dejan de subir.

Pienso que depende del punto de la recesión/depresión en que cada uno crea que estamos: al principio, madura (en el fondo del hoyo, pero no nos hundiremos más) o avanzada (salida en unos meses)...
Yo pienso que solo estamos al principio: intentando frenar con medidas mil una devacle: y que de comprar, solamente tendría solamente sentido en los recortes (porcentajes pequeños) y esperando con el grueso a que la crisis esté en su punto de madurez, pero siempre antes de la fase avanzada. 

Acabo de leer esto: PSICOBLOG. - Blog de bolsa: La noche de la ilusión


----------



## donpepito (6 Ene 2009)

Buenas tardes.

Gas natural sigue +2,19% una oportunidad perdida, hoy cerramos en verde, hay que tener paciencia, nos quedan tres días para acabar la semana.


----------



## Riviera (6 Ene 2009)

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

Acabo de entrar en IBR,que dios y la mano que mece la cuna se apiaden de mi


----------



## eduenca (6 Ene 2009)

Dolmen dijo:


> Eso que tienen las navidades y los reyes, que vienen cargados de ilusión.
> 
> Las tendencias también se invierten.
> 
> Y más cuando las subidas obedecen a tan poco. Llevo la mañana entera leyendo noticias a cual más pavorosa: la amenaza de la deflación es cada vez más real, las ventas de coches en EEUU por los suelos, el precio de la vivienda en España se desploma (¡¡¡yupi!!)... pero las bolsas no dejan de subir.



Un ejemplo: en Sept de 1929 el Dow tocó el *386*. En Nov estaba a *195*. Una caída de casi el 50% en dos meses.


Pues bien, en abril de 1930 tocó el *297*, ¡una subida de un 52,3% desde mínimos!

Pues bien, desde ahí caería hasta *40,60* ptos en Julio de 1932, ¡una caída del 86%! desde aquellos niveles en los que todos pensarían que lo peor ya pasó.


----------



## chameleon (6 Ene 2009)

yo soy de los que piensan en crisi (FINANCIERA) madura, y rebotar u tiempo
estaba convencido de bajadas hasta 8000 del ibex para enero, pero mira las bolsas están super alcistas y no hay nada que hacerle.

paso de esperar más, podría derrumbarse mañana por ejemplo, pero prefiero arriesgarme, ya me he perdido una subida de 400 puntos del ibex  a este paso llegamos a 10000 fácil

a ver si hay suerte y me sé salir en el momento adecuado


----------



## kemao2 (6 Ene 2009)

Sacado de Carpatos. Creo que esto será clave para poner fin al rally y ver el estado real de la bolsa. NO olvidemos que desde novimebre las posiciones cortas estaban prohibidas (con acierto en un crash) y ahora ya es hora de levantarlas para evitar una nueva burbuja alcista. Espero que en EEUU y otros paises actuen igual para ver el estado real de la fuerza de la bolsa.

Por de pronto quedan unos dis mas alcistas la pox semana, vendrian las correciones



El regulador británico anuncia que el día 16 se levanta la prohibición de vender corto sobre numerosos valores financieros.


----------



## javso (6 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> yo soy de los que piensan en crisi (FINANCIERA) madura, y rebotar u tiempo
> estaba convencido de bajadas hasta 8000 del ibex para enero, pero mira las bolsas están super alcistas y no hay nada que hacerle.
> 
> paso de esperar más, podría derrumbarse mañana por ejemplo, pero prefiero arriesgarme, ya me he perdido una subida de 400 puntos del ibex  a este paso llegamos a 10000 fácil
> ...



Eso mismo pienso yo. Acabo de entrar ahora mismito, a ver que tal se portan los reyes. Por cierto, el ostión será entre el 12 y el 13 de enero.


----------



## donpepito (6 Ene 2009)

IBR va a tener una fuerte corrección ha subido desde los 2,61€ en menos de 10 días.


----------



## donpepito (6 Ene 2009)

De hecho parace que tiene cierto nivel de sobrecompra, IBR ha subido en una sola sesión + 6,5% el pasado viernes.

Ayer y hoy sigue en negativo, aunque ayer cerro en subasta en verde.


----------



## chameleon (6 Ene 2009)

es que el ibex ha subido 700 puntos en 4 sesiones
no es sostenible, hay que andar con mucho ojo

esto va a ser una escabechina, sube con poquísimo volumen, en cuanto los tiburones empiecen a abrir cortos van a pillar a muchos


----------



## donpepito (6 Ene 2009)

IBR hubiese sido un valor para mantener desde la caída el 27 octubre 2008 a 2,00€

lleva +60% de subida.


----------



## donpepito (6 Ene 2009)

IBR se me olvidó comentar que es la habitual de la clásica agencia tipo centimeros, que mueven la acción con beneficios mínimos, puedes comprobarlo en una sesión normal del ibex.


----------



## chameleon (6 Ene 2009)

BME no había subido casi estos días, y hoy un +3%
da casi 1 eur de dividendo el 29 de Enero


----------



## donpepito (6 Ene 2009)

He puesto una order de 2000,00€ a 3,24eur en IBR, ha estado 4 minutos en esa cotización, y el mercado no me las ha comprado.

No quieren soltarlas a esos precios, he retirado la orden.


----------



## chameleon (6 Ene 2009)

a mi me ha pasado lo mismo con rep
la puse esta mañana a 16,04 y por dos veces ha llegado a ese precio y no he podido comprar. después ha bajado a 16,00 y ya si he entrado :?


----------



## Dolmen (6 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> yo soy de los que piensan en crisi (FINANCIERA) madura, y rebotar u tiempo
> estaba convencido de bajadas hasta 8000 del ibex para enero, pero mira las bolsas están super alcistas y no hay nada que hacerle.
> 
> paso de esperar más, podría derrumbarse mañana por ejemplo, pero prefiero arriesgarme, ya me he perdido una subida de 400 puntos del ibex  a este paso llegamos a 10000 fácil
> ...



No creas, a mí me ha pasado algo parecido; sin embargo reacciono de distina manera.

Esperé la gran caída en liquidez desde Octubre de 2007 y le eché a ojo el nivel de 2002 para entrar: pánico por pánico pensaba yo. Cuando estábamos llegando, me eché atrás en parte porque no tenía un plan completo (solo un nivel al que entrar, no un broker claramente escogido y con dinero a punto, unos valores seleccionados, la cantidad a invertir) y en parte porque todo el mundo decía en aquellos días que era peligrosísimo, que tal y que cual. 
Creo que hay que leer muchísimo para sacar tus propias conclusiones, pero a la vez evitar que este o el otro te influyan demasiado hasta cambiarte las ideas (al fin y al cabo hay que encontrar un punto que sea cómodo para cada uno -que te permita dormir- y eso es distinto para cada cual; será además más cómodo -te dará más seguridad- en la medida en que hayas entrado por convencimiento propio, por lo que soportarás mejor las caídas).

Ahora comprendo que fue un error: que tenía que haber tenido todo el plan diseñado de antemano y aplicarlo, y que, en caso de duda, lo que tenía que haber hecho era comprar una parte. Si mi idea era un 30% de la inversión, haber comprado solamente el 15%.

Pero peor que haber dejado pasar la oportunidad (que fue clara; habría sido todo un acierto: habría vendido hace unos días la mitad aproximademente y habría sacado una pasta) me parece entrar en lo que puede ser el pico de un rebote. No lo digo tanto por la pérdida económica, sino porque psicológicamente al menos a mí me crearía mucha inseguridad de cara a futuras compras.

El riesgo que corro yo es naturalmente que pierda el tren, pero prefiero eso a entrar ahora con una subida de un 25% y en una situación que me parece muy negativa. Yo creo que volveremos a ver los pasados mínimos y hasta a superarlos, pero quizá no...

De todas maneras, hay muchas cosas que nos influyen de forma distinta a cada uno y una muy importante es la cantidad a invertir. Si estamos hablando de ahorros de montones de años de trabajo es muy distinto a hablar de lo que nos ha sobrado en los últimos meses o par de años, porque mientras que en el primer caso me parece mucho más sensato tratar de no perder a intentar ganar, importa menos en el segundo. 

Me parece buena cualquier opción, pero en una situación tan difícil como esta sí me parece importante, por si cometemos errores, que lo que reservamos sea tan importante respecto a lo invertido que permita recuperarnos.


----------



## donpepito (6 Ene 2009)

En bolsa, desde mi posición, puedes invertir lo que no necesites para el desarrollo de tu vida a corto plazo, siempre me pregunto lo mismo cuando entro en el IBEX, hasta cuanto estoy dispuesto a perder o ser un pillado, o como les gusta decirlo... yo estoy a largo plazo.

Siempre que he sacado plusvalías ha sido entrando y saliendo como mucho en dos días y aguantar un par de semanas.

Hemos perdido oportunidades, eso está claro, pero es mejor tener liquidez disponible, por lo que pueda venir.


----------



## Dolmen (6 Ene 2009)

*Acabo de leer esto*

Lo que nos espera en 2009 (primer trimestre) :: Foros de Bolsa :: Ver tema :: Foros de Bolsa

La clave del año 2009 va a estar en su primer trimestre.

Por un lado, lo peor de la crisis económica va a venir en los seis primeros meses del año. Se espera que el PIB baje al 1 %.

Por otro lado, se espera en el primer trimestre profit warning en Europa y en USA por parte de muchas empresas cotizadas en bolsa.

Además, seguirá la alta volatilidad y la desconfianza interbancaria.

La crisis de morosidad seguirá en aumento en 2009, los impagos bancarios siguen elevándose, llegaremos al 80 % de empresas que no podrán hacer frente a sus pagos.
La banca puede aguantar una morosidad máxima de un 12 % y durante 1 año.
En 2009 se espera que se eleve al 9-12 %.
Si el paro aumenta la morosidad aumenta. El paro en 2008 fue de 3 millones de personas y en 2009 aumentará a 4 millones de personas.

Ante este panorama, hay 2 estratetigas para los inversores en acciones según su horizonte temporal:

* Inversores de corto plazo: comprar cuando se superen resistencias para aprovechar el impulso al alza e ir a objetivos cercanos, ya que la tendencia es bajista.

* Inversores de medio y largo plazo: comprar cuando los precios bajen. Una buena opción sería comprar cerca de los mínimos anuales de 2008. Aunque pueden perfectamente perderlos y bajar más, son un precio magnífico para empezar a crear una cartera de valores líquidos, sólidos y de gran futuro a medio y a largo plazo.

Hay una serie de fechas importantes que hay que vigilar mucho:

- 15 enero: el BCE se reune y puede volver a bajar los tipos de interés.

- 20 enero: Obama toma posesión como presidente de USA.

- 27-28 enero: la FED se reune y no se descarta que baje los tipos al 0 %.

Saludos


----------



## chameleon (6 Ene 2009)

yo siempre meto todo 
menos los 20 eurillos de gasolina de la semana jajaja

8 minutos para que abran los americanos, no parpadeen que se lo van a perder!!


----------



## chameleon (6 Ene 2009)

estoy fuera, rep a 16,44, mañana será otro día


----------



## Dolmen (6 Ene 2009)

*Parece que hay euforia general. De Cárpatos*

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

15:29:13 h. Mundo Hedge Fund Serenity markets



Como ya sucedía ayer el ambiente en el mundo hedge Fund, aparte de los comentarios de la fiscalía sobre Madoff, ya que pide su encarcelamiento inmediato, está claramente alcista.

Parece muy claro que el stop loss se lo han puesto la mayoría por debajo del entorno de 860 más o menos, y mientras no se pierda, los comentarios y boletines especializados coinciden en que se va a mantener largos, como mínimo hasta la zona de la primera resistencia que está en 950.

Parece que aquí puede haber algunos que tomen beneficios, pero que se volverían a reenganchar si esa resistencia fuera pasada con claridad, ya que entonces el gran objetivo sería el entorno de los 1.000 puntos.

No se tiene una conciencia de cambio de tendencia ni muchísimo menos, sino más bien de gran rebote.

Respecto a Madoff, comentarios muy duros en el mundo Hedge y críticas feroces contra la SEC que ha perdido totalmente su credibilidad, y es tachada de organismo regulador de sainete. Ahora el gran miedo que tienen todos es ¿y no habrá más como Madoff por ahí sin pillar aún dada la ineficacia lamentable de la SEC, de los auditores y demás?


----------



## técnica de hacienda (6 Ene 2009)

una preguntilla,¿ quien cobra los dividendos de una acción? Tengo FCC y distribuye dividendo el 9 de enero. Hasta cuando tengo que ser titular de las acciones? Las puedo vender ese mismo día y cobrar el dividendo?:


----------



## chameleon (6 Ene 2009)

Dividendos: Quién los cobra, cuándo y cómo afectan a mis acciones



> 13/04/2004 - 08:08
> Finanzas.com
> Una pregunta muy frecuente entre los inversores versa sobre el jugoso tema de los divendos. Todo el mundo ha pensado alguna vez, cuando se entera de que una compañía va a pagar dividendos: "¡Es mi día de suerte!".
> 
> ...


----------



## Hagen (6 Ene 2009)

vaya caida de 70 puntos de los americanos, que ha pasado....??


----------



## Depeche (6 Ene 2009)

El ibex se dará la vuelta en 9800 y empezará a caer con fuerza durante varios días,creo que no volveremos a ver el nivel de 9800 en mucho tiempo.


----------



## chameleon (6 Ene 2009)

bajadita, luego subidita a +80 luego bajada a -10 y asi
parece que hoy acaba rojo

carpatos siempre hace lo mismo, cuando estábamos en 8200 predicaba el apocalipsis, ahora que llevamos 4 dias subiendo como locos se pone "tremendamente alcista"

vaya risa de hombre


----------



## sarkweber (6 Ene 2009)

Depeche dijo:


> El ibex se dará la vuelta en 9800 y empezará a caer con fuerza durante varios días,creo que no volveremos a ver el nivel de 9800 en mucho tiempo.



Pienso lo mismo que usted, de aquí a los infiernos.


----------



## Hagen (6 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> bajadita, luego subidita a +80 luego bajada a -10 y asi
> parece que hoy acaba rojo
> 
> carpatos siempre hace lo mismo, cuando estábamos en 8200 predicaba el apocalipsis, ahora que llevamos 4 dias subiendo como locos se pone "tremendamente alcista"
> ...



El hombre es bueno, pero a mi entender, lo que publican los HF es solo para despistar, siempre hay que hacer lo contrario de lo que dicen que van a hacer.... que dicen que a subir......... pues entonces a bajar.

Lo que esta claro, que con estas subidas se esta metiendo mucha gente, y va a ver muchos pillados........ todos los que pensaban que iba a bajar.

Otra cosa, mañana debe bajar fuertemente Mapfre por lo menos a tocar los 2,50 de nuevo. Todavía hay ciertos HF soltando lastre de Mapfre.

Salu2


----------



## Sleepwalk (6 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> vaya caida de 70 puntos de los americanos, que ha pasado....??



ahí tienes la explicación.
los datos malos, malísimos.
Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## donpepito (6 Ene 2009)

Congratulation por las miniplusvalías en repsol.


----------



## donpepito (6 Ene 2009)

Nada que hoy no quieren venderme IBR a 3,24€ nadie, he vuelto a poner la orden de compra y sigue en espera.

Nadie quiere soltar unas poquitas :- ????


----------



## Dolmen (6 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> bajadita, luego subidita a +80 luego bajada a -10 y asi
> parece que hoy acaba rojo
> 
> carpatos siempre hace lo mismo, cuando estábamos en 8200 predicaba el apocalipsis, ahora que llevamos 4 dias subiendo como locos se pone "tremendamente alcista"
> ...



Yo también he sacado esa idea de Cárpatos (y conste que me gusta muchísimo, pero desde que me he dado cuenta de eso, prefiero leerlo solamente como información y no seguirle en la opinión). En la época de caídas (que era mejor momento al menos para mí que éste para comprar) era terrorífico: que si hay que estar fuera de la bolsa, que si solo para profesionales... y ahora, aunque es verdad que no para de llamarle a la bolsa casino y esas cosas, se nos ha vuelto medio-alcista.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Ene 2009)

Dow 8,995.50 +42.61 (0.48%)
S&P 500 933.17 +5.72 (0.62%)
Nasdaq 1,643.54 +15.51 (0.95%)

Hola a todos, ahi están los datos de los americanos en tiempo real. Yo mantengo los cortos aun asumiendo perdidas. Felicidades a todos que ganasteis leuros estos días .


----------



## donpepito (6 Ene 2009)

Ya me las ha comprado a 3,23€


----------



## chameleon (6 Ene 2009)

yo no las cerraría mixtables

gracias por los datos. ¿creeis que el dow ya se está chocando con el 9000 como resistencia? ya chocó ahí las últimas dos sesiones y no pudo pasarlo

puede que a este rebote le quede menos de lo que pensamos

felicidades donpepito


----------



## donpepito (6 Ene 2009)

Las voy a aguantar hasta final de semana, confío que en la subasta de hoy, veamos los 3,29€ IBR.

Repsol la tengo como objetivo...


----------



## Hagen (6 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Nada que hoy no quieren venderme IBR a 3,24€ nadie, he vuelto a poner la orden de compra y sigue en espera.
> 
> Nadie quiere soltar unas poquitas :- ????



Las tienes en tiempo real en 3,24 la oferta

20 90.321 3,23 - 3,24 80.857 7 

10 30.971 3,22 - 3,25 94.353 8 

12 61.387 3,21 - 3,26 256.034 22 

31 51.859 3,20 - 3,27 131.766 16 

4 36.904 3,19 - 3,28 95.428 13


----------



## donpepito (6 Ene 2009)

No han esperado mucho para darle a gamesa, esta mañana estaba en positivo +1,00%


----------



## donpepito (6 Ene 2009)

Habrá que aguantar... parece que el IBEX quiere cerrar en rojo.


----------



## chameleon (6 Ene 2009)

no creo, pero el dow si, y se aleja de los 9000


----------



## donpepito (6 Ene 2009)

Opssss.... por un momento IBR se ha ido a 3,22€ está recuperando el 3,24€ vamos a ver como acaba en subasta.


----------



## donpepito (6 Ene 2009)

Ibex35 +0,83%


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Ene 2009)

cawen todo! y yo me sali, perodiendo muy poco por las comisiones, pero me salí....

me parece que ya sabemos cual es el vinacho barato que se ha vendido estas navidades:

alguein me pone un grafico de PAT que invertia pone 6.00 y esta a 6.50.... un grafico de los uktimos 3 meses por ejemplo


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Ene 2009)

no ha pasado de los 9800, no?.... hamijos que 3 dias vienen!!


----------



## SNB4President (6 Ene 2009)

Bueno, esto no es el PAT pero es el PAVO del dólar, que sube sin cesar día tras día... mirad insensatos el poder del Imperio, como sus maravedíes cada día se aprecian más y más.  Tranquilo Azkuna, hasta Obamita nada de nada.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Ene 2009)

carpatos sobre hoy:





> *Al cierre. Sigue la subida, pero con ventas agresivas *
> 
> Si hay un actor de duro entre los duros ese era Humphrey Bogart, tanto en las películas como en su vida privada. Richard Burton cuenta una anécdota sobre él que describe muy bien la manera tan brutal con que se comportaba a veces en cualquier sitio.
> 
> ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Ene 2009)

joer, como se hacia para centrar las fotos?


----------



## Dolmen (6 Ene 2009)

Business, financial, personal finance news - CNNMoney.com
NEWS
Federal Reserve forecasted continued economic decline in 2009, steep unemployment rise into 2010.

****************

Más optimismo
“El Ibex podría volver a los 9.500 para coger fuerza y atacar los 11.000 puntos”


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Ene 2009)

supongo que tiene una explicacion... pero esto:

TAR: Summary for TELEFONICA ARG NEW - Yahoo! Finance
Telefonica Arg. New que baja un 21%

y esto:

CIIC: Summary for China Infrastructure Investment - Yahoo! Finance
China Infrastructure Investment


serán cosas explicables, no?


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Ene 2009)

tonuel, estas con nosotros?








manifiestate


----------



## Dolmen (6 Ene 2009)

*Seguimos en racha*

Como siempre, la noticia española es interpetación suavona de la original

EE.UU.: Actas de la Fed: Existe un riesgo bajista “sustancial” sobre la economía

06/01/2009 - 20:49 - MADRID, 06 ENE. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Los miembros de la Reserva Federal señalaron que existe un riesgo bajista “sustancial” sobre la economía , según las Actas de la reunión de la Fed celebrada el pasado 15 y 16 de diciembre. Recordamos que la máxima autoridad monetaria decidió unánimemente en aquella reunión rebajar los tipos desde el 1% hasta un rango del 0% al 0,25%.

Los economistas de la Fed “revisaron significativamente a la baja sus previsiones sobre la actividad económica en 2009, aunque respaldaron su estimación de una recuperación para 2010”. La mayoría de sus miembros apostaron por una lenta recuperación en la economía en el segundo semestre de este año. En este contexto, indicaron que el PIB caería mucho más durante 2009, aunque registraría un crecimiento por encima del potencial en 2010.

En cuanto a la inflación, todos estaban de acuerdo en que “disminuiría de forma significativa”, aunque algunos miembros notaron un riesgo de que la inflación se sitúe en “niveles incómodamente bajos” o “por debajo de los niveles consistentes con la estabilidad de precios a medio plazo”.

Además, aunque la Fed no publicó una cifra exacta, indicaron que la tasa de empleo subiría, con casi total seguridad, de forma significativa hasta 2010, incluso por encima del nivel anticipado en la reunión de octubre.

Por último, cabe destacar que sus miembros prevén “una subida en el precio de petróleo durante los próximos dos años”, aunque no creen que toque los máximos del pasado octubre.

J.M.

EE.UU.: Actas de la Fed: Existe un riesgo bajista “sustancial” sobre la economía

***

Fed sees longer economic decline than earlier forecasts - Jan. 6, 2009

Fed predicts economy will get worse
In the minutes from its last meeting, the central bank said it expects GDP to decline in 2009 and unemployment to rise into 2010.

AMERICA'S MONEY CRISIS

* Fed predicts economy will get worse
* Wilbur Ross: I will buy a bank
* Stocks recharge rally
* Government debt prices churn
* NYC real estate defies gravity - so far

Is the Fed out of ammo?video
Is the Fed out of ammo?
More Videos
fed_rate_moves_range_0-025_small.gif

NEW YORK (CNNMoney.com) -- The U.S. economy is likely to deteriorate further this year and unemployment will rise into 2010, according to the latest forecasts from the staff of the Federal Reserve.

This bleak forecast was presented to Fed policymakers when they met last month and lowered interest rates to near zero. Low interest rates are one key tool the central bank uses to try to spur economic activity.

According to the minutes from that meeting, the central bank is now predicting that gross domestic product, the broadest measure of economic activity will fall in 2009.

"I think that the Fed is really very scared right now -- like everybody else -- and they want to pull out all the stops," said David Wyss, chief economist for Standard & Poor's.

The Fed indicated that most members at its meeting expected a slow recovery to begin in the second half of the year, but that unemployment would still rise "significantly" into 2010.

Employers cut 1.9 million jobs over the first 11 months of 2008, which took the unemployment rate up to 6.7%. The December report will be released by the Labor Department Friday and economists surveyed by Briefing.com expect a loss of 475,000 jobs and that the unemployment rate will rise to 7%, which would mark a 15-year high.

The Fed cited a multitude of problems dragging down the economy besides rising unemployment, including stock market declines, low consumer confidence, weakened household balance sheets and tight credit conditions. It said business spending is also likely to fall due to weak retail sales and the credit crunch.

In addition, some members of the Fed expressed concerns that the economy could worsen even more than currently expected.

"Meeting participants generally agreed that the uncertainty surrounding the outlook was considerable and that downside risks to even this weak trajectory for economic activity were a serious concern," the Fed said in the minutes.

If the current recession, which began in December 2007, lasts throughout 2009, that would make it the longest U.S. economic downturn since the Great Depression.

Wyss said he thinks there is now little debate among policymakers about the problems in the economy and the need to take unprecedented action.

"They're already jumping, they're just asking how high," said Wyss.

The minutes also showed that some Fed members are now more worried about the threat posed by deflation, or falling prices, than they are about inflation. Deflation can slow economic activity dramatically since it could lead to businesses to cut their production plans in the wake of lower prices.

The Fed also revealed more details about other moves it plans to make to boost the economy now that it has lowered rates as far as it can.

According to the minutes, the Fed anticipates completing previously announced purchases of $600 billion in debt and mortgage backed securities from firms such as Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac by the end of June 2009. The plan to buy back these securities has already helped to lower mortgage rates in recent weeks. To top of page
First Published: January 6, 2009: 2:24 PM ET

The growing threat of deflation

Fed slashes rates to near zero

After the rate cuts: The Fed's new game

Bernanke: Economic weakness to continue

****

Y la última noticia:


Breaking News
Alcoa announces 13,500 job cuts - 13% of worldw


----------



## chameleon (6 Ene 2009)

que barbaridad lo de telefonica argentina no? :0

eso tiene que repercutir en el ibex mañana :/


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Ene 2009)

tu crees? ;-)

no creo que sea lo que pensamos


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2009)

Buenos días.

Como se presenta hoy el día, algunas noticias relevantes, aparte de las de arriba?

JAPON NIKKEI +1,7%


----------



## Mulder (7 Ene 2009)

A los buenos días!

Una vez acabadas las navidades y recuperado del viaje vuelvo a la carga 

Hoy hemos tenido una apertura a la baja que, en mi opinión es un window dressing para despistar y dentro de muy poco empezaremos a subir de nuevo hasta el final del día.

A partir de mañana o pasado empezaremos a bajar fuerte porque viene luna llena. Los niveles a alcanzar entre hoy y mañana en el Stoxx serían el 2605 y el 2660.

Durante las navidades me he olvidado bastante de la bolsa, e incluso del ordenador porque tenía ganas de oxigenarme un poco fuera de la pantalla, aunque he visitado ocasionalmente el foro y especialmente este hilo pero sin postear, he podido ver también el poco volumen que hemos tenido estos días y como ello ha provocado alzas. Ahora veremos que ocurre tras la pausa navideña, pero creo que las bolsas seguirán descontando la mastodóntica crisis que tenemos encima.

Por otra parte visitar paises del tercer mundo te hace replantearte que en España no se vive tan mal, de momento, pero en aquel pais la TV ya habalaba de crisis abiertamente (por pasar de un crecimiento del 7% al 4%) y aquí los números son mucho peores pero se tapan con mentiras directas y suavonadas.

Aquí los tercermundistas son, evidentemente, los políticos y los periodistas.

En fin, dejemos la estupidez de la política a un lado y sigamos los mercados, que estos si que no mienten, aunque en el corto plazo nos hagan creer cualquier cosa con cualquier excusa


----------



## javso (7 Ene 2009)

Parece que hoy pinta en rojo, ya eran muchos días. Pero no parece que vaya a haber una caida demasiado gorda. Como dicen los ejpertos, recogida de beneficios, o resaca postnavideña.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Ene 2009)

Ese movimiento sensual... -1.16%


----------



## Hagen (7 Ene 2009)

las repsoles estan otra vez en los 16 chuflos.

A las 10:00 tenemos los datos de paro de los alemanes. Esto marcara la sesión, no hay muchos mas datos.

Salu2


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2009)

Vamos recuperando a -0,95%


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2009)

Alemania: 

Tasa De Desempleo, 

Diciembre: 7,6%; 

Previs.: 7,5%


----------



## Hagen (7 Ene 2009)

buenas Mixtables,

En que ETF inverso estas metido ¿es que no veo ninguno con liquidez suficiente? de lyxor? bbva?? ya se que trabajas con bankinter.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## chameleon (7 Ene 2009)

buenas mulder 

está claro que estamos muy altos, 700 puntos por encima del dow, asi como quien no quiere la cosa, alegremente...

los repsoles acaban hoy debajo de 16, está claro, la quieren en 15 y si estos días hay bajadas aprovecharán a hundirla bien.


----------



## wsleone (7 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> que barbaridad lo de telefonica argentina no? :0
> 
> eso tiene que repercutir en el ibex mañana :/



¿Qué ha pasado con Telefónica Argentina? (menos mal que vendí todo el lunes)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Ene 2009)

Hola a todos, y especial bienvenida a Mulder .

He colgado un curso entero de economía de Huerta de Soto en el siguiente post.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ustriaca-y-tace-por-jesus-huerta-de-soto.html

Es muy recomendable, todo, absolutamente todo lo que sé, aunque poco, de economía, me viene de ese curso, os lo recomiendo a todos, se puede estar más o menos de acuerdo con las ideas que se defienden, pero no deja a nadie indiferente. .

Y si podeis dar estrellitas y thanks para que la gente lo descargue, pues mejor que mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## SNB4President (7 Ene 2009)

Futuros del DJI bajando 70 puntos. Buena vuelta, Mulder!


----------



## mcd (7 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> buenas mulder
> 
> está claro que estamos muy altos, 700 puntos por encima del dow, asi como quien no quiere la cosa, alegremente...



y si pasas los dolares a euros.......tachan


----------



## chameleon (7 Ene 2009)

volvemos a los 9500 
los futuros del dow se dejan 140 puntos


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Ene 2009)

este hilo arriba.... y tonuel manifiestate.... tienes algun "malus pack" de 3 dias?


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Ene 2009)

El Ibex, con un desplome del 39,4%, vive el peor año de su existencia después de cinco ejercicios consecutivos de ganancias. EEUU, pese a ser el foco de la crisis, presenta unas caídas similares a las de Europa.

Récord negativo para la bolsa en 2008: pierde el 39,4%

La crisis de la banca mundial y el estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria en España dejan a los inversores sin alicientes en un mercado plagado de volatilidad y de jornadas de pánico vendedor

R. M. R. / M. B.

Madrid. El año 2008 no se recordará como bueno. El Ibex, tras cinco años de alzas y con fuerte volatilidad, perdió el 39,4%, la mayor caída de su historia, maltratado por la crisis económica mundial. Arrancó en EEUU, pero los mercados de renta variable de Europa y Japón se contagiaron con virulencia. El Nikkei cerró peor que las otras dos zonas (-42,12%). Las pérdidas millonarias de la banca americana fueron a más según avanzaba el año debido al fin del boom crediticio y el alza de la morosidad.

En este sentido, la quiebra de gigantes como Bear Stearns o Lehman Brothers llevó a muchas jornadas de auténtico pánico. Los malos augurios saltaron el Atlántico con las intervenciones de Northern Rock, Fortis o ING, entre otros. 

La banca española, aunque vacunada, no estuvo inmune a este torbellino. La creciente morosidad en nuestro país fue su lastre. Entidades grandes y pequeñas sufrieron en bolsa por igual.

Por si fuera poco, los inversores españoles tuvieron que sufrir particularidades de nuestra propia economía, como el estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria.

Las constructoras Acciona, FCC, Sacyr Vallehermoso, Ferrovial y ACS tuvieron (y tendrán) que redoblar sus esfuerzos para refinanciar la deuda asumida para sus proyectos y encajaron caídas que alcanzaron el 70% en el caso de Sacyr. Martinsa y AISA acudieron a concurso de acreedores y Afirma y Colonial bajaron el 90%.

En el Ibex, ningún valor subió y en el Índice General de Madrid sólo ganaron la opada Unión Fenosa (+15%) y Funespaña (+9,17%). 










Los analistas hacen una llamada a la cautela

De cara al nuevo año el consenso de analistas prevé una revalorización media para la bolsa del 10%, si bien advierten de que será difícil que la volatilidad dé tregua y de ahí su invitación a centrarse en grandes valores. Telefónica, Iberdrola y BME son las principales apuestas del banco belga Fortis para el nuevo año en España, las mismas que propone el suizo UBS. En nuestro país, Renta 4 centra su apuesta en los mismos títulos e incorpora a BBVA, Repsol e Inditex entre sus predilectos. La mayoría de expertos coincide en mantener la cautela respecto a la evolución del sector del ladrillo en nuestro país, donde han tenido lugar los castigos más acusados en 2008.


----------



## chameleon (7 Ene 2009)

si perdemos entre hoy y mañana los 9300 yo me saldría...

ibex 14:59 9570 -135 puntos


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Ene 2009)

Especial bolsa :: Negocios.com. y 12 graficos muy guapos por si alguien se los quiere currar


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Ene 2009)

Daaame una estrellita primoohh...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ustriaca-y-tace-por-jesus-huerta-de-soto.html


----------



## SNB4President (7 Ene 2009)

El Footsie está bajando más de la media Europeda... ¿algún banquito inglés se tambalea o es por los _retailers _que sufren después de navidades?

Y continuamos con el Dólar, que ahora mismo está en aquello que se llama... freefalllll







Ah, y futuros DJI a -134.

Y de paso, si se esperaban en USA 500.000 desempleados en diciembre... 

Dec. Job Losses at 673,000, Worse Than Thought

http://www.cnbc.com/id/28537408


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Ene 2009)

Para aquellos que esten en renovables comprados, Niveles a vigilar, 2.95.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Ene 2009)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hace falta un código ¿no?



No no, es el código que te pide el megaupload, pero no tiene ninguna contraseña.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Ene 2009)

Ultimamente estoy utilizando un párametro, ( que antes no conocia), " Volumen por Nivel de Precio ", que es bastante útil a la hora de conocer soportes y resistencias. Sí hay mucho volumen a 5€ en lo que sea, quiere decir, que si pasa de ahi, toda la gente que haya comprado a ese precio posiblemente venda. Por eso, si hay gente que este interesada en algun valor en concreto lo diga y le cuelgo la grafica.


----------



## tonuel (7 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> este hilo arriba.... y tonuel manifiestate.... tienes algun "malus pack" de 3 dias?



Bajar entre un 1% y un 2% es de pobres... :o




Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Ene 2009)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ok, si no eres de la familia megaupload no puedes "drenar" nada ¿no?



Sí que puedes bajar. Me refiero que se puede descargar perfectamente sin ser de megaupload. Si te refieres a eso con drenar. Por otra parte, para subir cosas basta con hacerse una cuenta gratuita, y luego guardar el link.

Saludos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Bajar entre un 1% y un 2% es de pobres... :o
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Se ha manifestado .


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2009)

Esta semana tocará subida de IBR, una vez dentro, prefiero esperar acontecimientos, siempre que he vendido IBR se ha revalorizado a los dos días. :-(


----------



## chameleon (7 Ene 2009)

joder me he obligado a cerrar la ventana para no comprar 
el dow ha roto los 8850, se había dado tres o cuatro veces y nada, pero ahora si... 
DOW 16:17 8838 -179


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Ene 2009)

*Dow 8,829.60 -185.50 (-2.06%)
S&P 500 914.37 -20.33 (-2.18%)
Nasdaq 1,609.44 -42.94 (-2.60%)
10y bond 2.48% -0.01 (-0.40%)*


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Ene 2009)

no teneis fé


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Ene 2009)

Buenas a todos... 

De Cárpatos...
"...Como niveles de referencia tomamos los del futuro del Dax que los tiene bastante claros.

*Por debajo de 4.950 mal asunto.
Por encima de 5.060 volvería a estar con fuerza alcista.
Por encima de 5.000 ni fu ni fa, pero tendiendo a la fortaleza"*

Ahora mismo estáen 4.938... 

Por cierto de ser cierto el dato de paro que estima ADP -693.000, estaríamos hablando casi de un mad-max, peor dato en 59 años...

Saludos....


----------



## Jucari (7 Ene 2009)

Otra vez a currar...sniff......que poco duran las vacaciones.....menos a los parados!!!........ 

Pues nada....estoy en pleno empleo...y anda....me salen los datos del paro estimado en USA....693 mil....casi na!!!:

Aqui...en spain.....como somos champions....no interesa mucho...


----------



## Riviera (7 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esta semana tocará subida de IBR, una vez dentro, prefiero esperar acontecimientos, siempre que he vendido IBR se ha revalorizado a los dos días. :-(



Servidor ha salido escaldado a 3,15

Chameleon vien visto lo de vueling,lastima haberlo dejado pasar.Si mañana lo bajan quizas entre.


----------



## percebe (7 Ene 2009)

mixtables:
pon el codigo que te pone al lado del cuadradito, te saltara a otra ventana, espera 45 segundos,y ya podras descargar


----------



## chameleon (7 Ene 2009)

el dow todavía tiene que confirmar suelo de los 7550 ...
y las paradas del ibex serían 9300, 9000 y de ahí a 8500


----------



## chameleon (7 Ene 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Servidor ha salido escaldado a 3,15
> 
> Chameleon vien visto lo de vueling,lastima haberlo dejado pasar.Si mañana lo bajan quizas entre.



yo entraría si lo de hoy es un pequeño ajuste, pero como sea bajada de verdad ya nos vamos a visitar los 9000 del tirón. (o eso creo no soy ejperto)

pero esque cae cada vez más por minutos... 

edit: hasta el crudo se desploma con guerra y todo de por medio, ese dato de paro debe haber sido demoledor


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2009)

Cuando estamos dentro.... modo optimista: esto es solo una regulación para llegar a los 9800 esta semana.


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2009)

IBR -5,25% me quedo unos días dentro.


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2009)

Barrido de cortos en IBR, ahora a 3,10€ ... el giro al alza viene antes de tocar los 9.500!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Ene 2009)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Soy muy torpe; agradecería un par de pistas para poder descargar el archivo. No veo donde clickar para descargarlo.




Ya he incluido una guia rapida para descargar, espero que sea de ayuda.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Ene 2009)

3 Cuervos Negros en el stoxx 50 y IBEX.

Los que estais en IBR, sois unos valientes.


----------



## chameleon (7 Ene 2009)

he cogido unas renovables, para subir un poco el valor y ayudar a los compañeros xD


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Ene 2009)

> stados Unidos tendrá un déficit de 1,2 billones de dólares en el año fiscal 2009, sin contar el gasto en el plan de estímulo económico que impulsa el presidente electo, Barack Obama, según dijo hoy la Oficina de Presupuestos del Congreso. Esa cifra, que equivale al 8,3% del Producto Interno Bruto de Estados Unidos, supera ampliamente el déficit récord de 413.000 millones de dólares alcanzado en 2004.
> 
> En el año fiscal 2010, el déficit caerá al 4,9% del PIB, según la oficina presupuestaria del Congreso (CBO, en inglés). A sus previsiones habrá que añadir el costo del plan de estímulo que Obama quiere que el Congreso apruebe lo antes posible y que podría acercarse a los 800.000 millones de dólares en dos años.
> 
> ...



al 9% llega en 2 meses


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Ene 2009)

bbva -3,5%...
edito

-4%


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2009)

Así se hace.... hay que aguantar la faena, de otras plazas hemos salido más airosos!

El joput.... del gas natural ni se inmuta.


----------



## Kujire (7 Ene 2009)

*Happpy Happppppyyyy Happpppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!*



chameleon dijo:


> edit: hasta el crudo se desploma con guerra y todo de por medio, ese dato de paro debe haber sido demoledor



sip, ...se esperaban 400.000 pero al final levantaron la mano 600.000 en el mes de diciembre. Éste dato es "sólo" el paro adelantado, esperamos el "real" para el viernes.

Por cierto,* Feliz año nuevo para tod@s!* _me siento muy optimista este año y creo que nos vamos a forrar._ (esto es porque acabo de ver a Obama hace un moment, y ya se me ha subido el ánimo)


----------



## Hagen (7 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> he cogido unas renovables, para subir un poco el valor y ayudar a los compañeros xD



Otro que se arrima al toro, dentro en IBR.

Por volumen a mi me da que es solo una corrección, para seguir subiendo con objetivo 9900 del ibex.

Venga que vamos a ser manos fuertes


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Ene 2009)

600 o 693,


----------



## chameleon (7 Ene 2009)

a mi lo que me da miedo es que lleva plano más de media hora, me daría confianza si acaba con un pequeño repuntillo, a 3.11 o asi

mañana será otro día 

feliz año kujire, bienvenida


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2009)

Vamos a esperar a la subasta, lo mismo repunta o al abismo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Ene 2009)

yo veo a IBR antes de 1 mes a 2,70. tecnicamente.... pero al que veo mal mal es ACX... a 11, luego a 10 y luego a 8, a ver si acierto


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Ene 2009)

Buenas Noticias:

Morningstar, tanto en IBEX como CAC. En 15 minutos.

Malas Noticias: Envolvente bajista en ibex en dias.


----------



## Mulder (7 Ene 2009)

Pues vaya dia, al final se han dedicado a cerrar el gap y a bajar en tromba.

Lo que si ha vuelto al mercado es el volumen normal de antes de navidades, habrá que reanalizarlo todo un poquito mejor a ver que sale, pero como decía Cárpatos hoy, aunque la tendencia a corto sea alcista, es para trading, no para ponerse a largo plazo.

Ahora no hay ninguna oportunidad para el largo plazo porque puede suceder cualquier cosa.


----------



## Hagen (7 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> a mi lo que me da miedo es que lleva plano más de media hora, me daría confianza si acaba con un pequeño repuntillo, a 3.11 o asi
> 
> mañana será otro día
> 
> feliz año kujire, bienvenida



Logico, le han dado un buen varapalo en 2 horas, y la gente esta acobardada de entrar. Creo que terminara por encima de 3,10. Yo las he comprado a 3,07


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2009)

Solo hemos perdido IBEX -1,58%

IBR se han quedado en 3,09€ mañana será otro buen día.


----------



## Hagen (7 Ene 2009)

Os pongo como queda IBR

Parece que hay ganas de comprar.

Número
órdenes Títulos
demanda Demanda Oferta Títulos
oferta Número
órdenes 

2 120.016 3,09 - 3,10 75.375 9 

23 345.830 3,08 - 3,11 74.576 5 

28 245.695 3,07 - 3,12 58.784 10 

19 86.491 3,06 - 3,13 40.180 6 

43 135.972 3,05 - 3,14 45.800 3


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Ene 2009)

<a href="http://img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=adelantemisvalientesil9.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/9467/adelantemisvalientesil9.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img525/9467/adelantemisvalientesil9.jpg" title="QuickPost"><img src="http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" border="0"></a> Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!

IBR. Fichar los volumenes que hay a 3€ y a 2.55.


----------



## Mulder (7 Ene 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Buenas Noticias:
> 
> Morningstar, tanto en IBEX como CAC. En 15 minutos.
> 
> Malas Noticias: Envolvente bajista en ibex en dias.



Yo acabo de ver una envolvente alcista en el Stoxx en 60 minutos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Ene 2009)

Cierto es, pero para mi para que sea envolvente, el cierre tiene que ser superior al cierre anterior, aunque sacando la regla está a 3 puntos, asi que para el caso.

y también cierto es que en el IBEX también aparecen, aunque en dias es una estrella de la noche.

Por ahora los futuros en el DAX están remontanding.

Saludos.


----------



## Mulder (7 Ene 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Cierto es, pero para mi para que sea envolvente, el cierre tiene que ser superior al cierre anterior, aunque sacando la regla está a 3 puntos, asi que para el caso.
> 
> y también cierto es que en el IBEX también aparecen, aunque en dias es una estrella de la noche.
> 
> ...



Pues nada, al final ha cerrado sin ser envolvente, no se ha confirmado, así que seguimos bajando.


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Ene 2009)

OBAMITA:


Anuncia que mañana a las 17h anunciará su plan de estímulo de la economía, que puede ser el mayor de la historia.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Ene 2009)

Ya hacía tiempo que no hacía un post de Banca Europea...

*COMMERZBANK -4,77%
HYPO REAL ESTATE -4,36%
RBS -3,92%
BBVA -2,8%
UNICREDIT -2,49%
POPULAR -2,27%
HSBC -2,24%
DEUTSCHE BANK -1,94%
UBS -1,37%
SANTANDER -1,24%
SGENERALE -0,88%
ING -0,43%
CAGRICOLE -0,29%
BNP +2,64%
BARCLAYS +3,98%
HBOS +5,52%
FORTIS +6,06%
*
Saludos...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> (esto es porque acabo de ver a Obama hace un moment, y ya se me ha subido el ánimo)



¿Y no le has tirado un zapato? Yo no hubiese perdido la ocasión de ser la primera...


----------



## Hagen (7 Ene 2009)

ojito con lo de obama, que mañana podemos ver cerrar cortos a mucha gente ante lo que pueda decir


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ene 2009)

Hola, holitas...ya he vuelto por aqui

A ver como se desarrolla la economia en este Enero,


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Ene 2009)

Esto vuelve a coger ambientillo.Momento crítico en DJI triangulando.

Quiero sangre,buenas tardes.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Esto vuelve a coger ambientillo.Momento crítico en DJI triangulando.
> 
> Quiero sangre,buenas tardes.



Y buena suerte.
*
Dow 8,842.66 -172.44 (-1.91%)
S&P 500 915.94 -18.76 (-2.01%)
Nasdaq 1,617.32 -35.06 (-2.12%)
10y bond 2.51% +0.01 (0.40%)*


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Ene 2009)

DJI ha roto triangulo pabajo.La proyección es de unos -90 points.

Pooodeeeemooosss!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Ene 2009)

seguis sin tener fé


tonuel... recuerdas lo del bono de 3 dias?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Ene 2009)

El dow esta cayendo con fuerza ahora

.DJI - Dow Jones Industrial Average - Google Finance


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Ene 2009)

un 2,70% no es nada, yo quiero ver un 10% estos 3 dias al menos


ya podeis saliros mañana a primera hora.... antes del dato de USA, y antes de que Obama diga el nuevo plan (pero, claro, es mi opinion, que no tengo ni idea de bolsa...)



mas cosas:

*Paulson says changes needed at Fannie, Freddie*
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Paulson-says-changes-needed-apf-13992252.html

*No Jobs, No Housing Recovery: Obama Braced for "Sobering" Jobs *
http://finance.yahoo.com/tech-ticker/article/154423/No-Jobs-No-Housing-Recovery-Obama-Braced-for-%22Sobering%22-Jobs-Report?tickers=ibm,msft,aa,^gspc,^dji,^ixic


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Ene 2009)

por cierto:

guerra en oriente medio
rusia cerrando el grifo


y que hace el oil hoy? solo por comentar... madre mia lo que descuenta...


----------



## Samzer (7 Ene 2009)

U.S. Stocks Drop on Concern Over Worsening Jobs, Profit Outlook 

Bloomberg.com: U.S.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (7 Ene 2009)

*DJIA 8,795.59 -219.51 -2.43%
NASDAQ 1,604.74 -47.64 -2.88%
S&P 500 910.22 -24.48 -2.62%*


----------



## demiOtser (7 Ene 2009)

Ufff...

Del informe GEAB del 16 de Noviembre (de 2008), del LEAP/E2020:



> *avoid stock markets until spring 2009.* Then it will time to evaluate the state of disrepair of the global economy to see if a bottom was reached in the Eurozone, Asia, Latin America and Africa (this last continent is paradoxically more promising than the rest of the world for the years to come because less integrated to the present collapsing system). In the US and closely connected economies (UK in particular), the fall will go on.



Yo me espero... a primavera. 

Saludos,
dO.


----------



## Samzer (7 Ene 2009)

demiOtser dijo:


> Ufff...
> 
> Del informe GEAB del 16 de Noviembre (de 2008) del LEAP/E2020:
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que me voy a meter en esto, que ya se sabe que el dólar es insumergible y que cuando el yuri baja lo inmobiliario va parriba.  :

*Freddie Mac, FHLB, Fannie Mae 2009 note calendar*

Freddie Mac, FHLB, Fannie Mae 2009 note calendar | Reuters


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Ene 2009)

Samzer dijo:


> U.S. Stocks Drop on Concern Over Worsening Jobs, Profit Outlook
> 
> Bloomberg.com: U.S.



y no hablan del mejor banco del mundo segun the banker? que tambien ha dado presunto PW hoy?

intel
logitech
microsoft
oracle

el mes de la informatica!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por cierto:
> 
> guerra en oriente medio
> rusia cerrando el grifo
> ...



-4,7$ en un día tampoco es tanto, no? 
Un mísero 10%... :

Saludos... 

PD: -250 los futuros yankees...


----------



## Samzer (7 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> y no hablan del mejor banco del mundo segun the banker? que tambien ha dado presunto PW hoy?
> 
> intel
> logitech
> ...



Y falta IBM con 14.000 despidos creo recordar, tengo a un montón de colegas acojonaos. 

PD: Ah bueno y no nos olvidemos del caso Satyam...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Ene 2009)

Dow	8,777.03	-238.07 (-2.64%)
S&P 500	907.81	-26.89 (-2.88%)
Nasdaq	1,598.90	-53.48 (-3.24%)
10y bond	2.50%	0.00 (0.00%)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Ene 2009)

"*...Hoenig de la FED, afirma que el panorama para el 2009 es malo, y la caída superará la de las recesiones de 1990 y 2001.*"

Por cierto, antes he puesto el dato del Brent. El WTI -5,78$ hasta 42,8$ -12% :

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (7 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> seguis sin tener fé
> 
> 
> tonuel... recuerdas lo del bono de 3 dias?



No tengo ningún bonus malus de nada..., el potochof no es lo mio sorry... :o




Saludos


----------



## Samzer (7 Ene 2009)

ADP Report Reflects Dark December

The payroll processor reported 693,000 jobs lost in the U.S. private sector during the month, 223,000 more than forecast.

ADP Report Reflects Dark December - Forbes.com


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2009)

Ya se ha acabado el mini periodo alcista ? con el buen comienzo que han tenido todos los mercados desde el día 2 hasta hoy.

Solo 3 días de medio estabilidad?

No es posible que el desplome 2.0 estalle esta semana...................... y luego el subidón cuando tome las riendas mr Obama?


----------



## demiOtser (7 Ene 2009)

Samzer dijo:


> Pues yo creo que me voy a meter en esto, que ya se sabe que el dólar es insumergible y que cuando el yuri baja lo inmobiliario va parriba.  :
> 
> *Freddie Mac, FHLB, Fannie Mae 2009 note calendar*
> 
> Freddie Mac, FHLB, Fannie Mae 2009 note calendar | Reuters



Yo he estado tentado (tentadísimo) de entrar en este rebote, porque intuía (bueno, algo más que intuición, que estamos hablando de dinero) que podría ser bastante potente... pero al final decidí esperar.

No obstante, sigo el espectáculo con gran interés. 

Saludos,
dO.


----------



## Samzer (7 Ene 2009)

Joder como está el tema de desempleo en USA. :

*New York unemployment system crashed *
A tsunami of jobless claims

THE STATE of New York's computer system that processes its unemployment insurance claims crashed under tidal waves of demand on Monday afternoon and for several hours on Tuesday, overwhelmed by online and phone traffic from thousands of jobless workers.

Leo Rosales, a state Department of Labor spokesman, said the system buckled under the workload as up to 10,000 people per hour attempted to file new claims or check on their existing claims.

"It is really unprecedented, the number of calls we're getting per hour," Mr Rosales said, blaming the sudden spike in traffic on "the high unemployment rate, the time of the week, the time of the year and the high number of new claims."

The New York Times reported that, in the week that ended on Boxing Day, 30,161 laid-off workers filed new unemployment benefits claims, up more than 32 per cent over the same week in 2007, and that the number of first-time claims averaged more than 30,000 in each of the prior few weeks. Economists expect the rate of US layoffs to increase in early 2009.

The state Department of Labor had doubled its call center staffing and extended working hours in December to cope with the increased volume of new unemployment claims. The affected computer system was brought back up successfully at about midday on Tuesday.

New York unemployment system crashed- The Inquirer


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya se ha acabado el mini periodo alcista ? con el buen comienzo que han tenido todos los mercados desde el día 2 hasta hoy.
> 
> Solo 3 días de medio estabilidad?
> 
> No es posible que el desplome 2.0 estalle esta semana...................... y luego el subidón cuando tome las riendas mr Obama?



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-1199.html#post1310348


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ene 2009)

Como me estoy temiendo que la fiesta alcista se acaba ya...


----------



## El_Presi (7 Ene 2009)

Samzer dijo:


> Joder como está el tema de desempleo en USA. :
> 
> *New York unemployment system crashed *
> A tsunami of jobless claims
> ...



igualico que en España. Te echan a la calle, te dices, bueno vamos a celebrar las fiestas de navidad y dejas el papeleo para el regreso. Cuando vas te encuentras una cola del copón de cantidad de gente que ha pensado lo mismo. En verano pasó lo mismo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-1199.html#post1310348



Seeee dolaaaar azkuna.

Ahora que lo otro lo ha clavao el joputa.

PD. No tienes pinta de ser de madrid, no¿?

Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Ene 2009)

Dow	8,733.62	-281.48 (-3.12%)
S&P 500	903.47	-31.23 (-3.34%)
Nasdaq	1,592.07	-60.31 (-3.65%)
10y bond	2.49%	-0.01 (-0.40%


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Ene 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Seeee dolaaaar azkuna.
> 
> Ahora que lo otro lo ha clavao el joputa.
> 
> ...



es que las divisas todavia no las controlo, pero estan muy manipuladas... el puto trichet ma ha jodido....

pero lo otro de momento...


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Ene 2009)

DJI ha pasado la proyección de sobra.

Aver si hay "maquillao divino"

Me voy al curro,hasta mañana.


----------



## Kujire (7 Ene 2009)

demiOtser dijo:


> Yo he estado tentado (tentadísimo) de entrar en este rebote, porque intuía (bueno, algo más que intuición, que estamos hablando de dinero) que podría ser bastante potente... pero al final decidí esperar.
> 
> No obstante, sigo el espectáculo con gran interés.
> 
> ...



Si efectivamente, *hay que tener "guts"*, _*quizás sea por eso que me meto en todos los fregaos......*_ 

Do not try this at home!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Ene 2009)

Ojito que remonta


----------



## Sleepwalk (7 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Una vez acabadas las navidades y recuperado del viaje vuelvo a la carga
> 
> ...



Aunque ya rectificó en parte Mulder......yo no digo nada
Análisis certero donde los haya.
En fin...serafín o pilarín.
Se ha cumplido al milímetro, lo que pasa es que en vez de hacia arriba, me parece por los datos, que se ha ido hacia abajo.
¿Ha rozado el larguero? Depende de los metros de ancho y alto que tenga.
Saludos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Ene 2009)

habrá mano de dios? pero 3 dias seguidos no va a haber...


----------



## Kujire (7 Ene 2009)

*Dato*

El *volúmen* de hoy ha sido el doble(aprox.) de ayer, y aún quedan 45min de sesión. Es decir que 280ptos de bajada me parece poco si soy sincera ...


----------



## chameleon (7 Ene 2009)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Este hilo es "la taska de los inmorales"; mientras la masa no duerme, se va al paro, piensa en el suicidio etc. nos dedicamos a intentar pelotazos casiniles.
> 
> Menos mal que funciona aquello de quien roba a un ladrón....



joer tienes razón
yo a veces me siento así, pero luego veo a mis amigos empepitados 55mill por un zulo y pienso que soy un aficionado 

jugar con unas perrillas no hace daño a nadie...

no opino de lo de esta tarde porque estoy en modo "dentro" xD


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Ene 2009)

Jpm -5%
Gs -5%
Ms -9%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Ene 2009)

Queda media hora y está en -250puntos...

Yo apuesto por -300. 

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Queda media hora y está en -250puntos...
> 
> Yo apuesto por -300.
> 
> Saludos...



eres un antipatriota...

veo tus 300 y subo -50 mas


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2009)

Sigo siendo optimista no podemos volver a los abismos de los 8000 cuando acabamos de comenzar el año, hay que mover la bolsa, de lo contrario los inversores no van a entrar en este juego.

Seguiremos en la orquilla de los 9.200 to 9800 por unos cuantas semanas, o directamente a los +10.000


----------



## Claca (7 Ene 2009)

Buenas noches, caballeros

Llevo leyendo este foro desde hace ya un par de años y por fin me he decidido a registrarme. Dado que últimamente me estoy dedicando a la bolsa sin tener ni la más remota idea de qué va el asunto -hace unos meses no sabía ni lo que eran los futuros y hoy ya he ganado algo de dinero haciendo el memo con los minibex-, creo acertado presentarme aquí pues probablemente sea donde más intervenga. 

Hecha la presentación, yo estoy con azkunaveteya. La cosa no podía dar mucho más de sí si tenemos en cuenta que la última vez que alcanzamos estos niveles no logramos superar los 9800. ¿Qué ha cambiado desde entonces? Sólo se sabe que cada vez pinta todo peor, pero todavía no se sabe cuanto. En estas circunstancias, pensar en recuperarse es absurdo. No puedes pensar que la medicina funcionará sin saber primero cual es la enfermedad que padeces. Todos sabemos que las estimaciones del agujero subprime han subido tanto como los pisos -y este si que no baja-, nadie nos asegura que no se puedan encontrar nuevos yacimientos subprime en EEUU o España, por ejemplo. Y aunque se presente un megaplan de estímulo económico, pasaría mucho tiempo hasta que realmente se pudiera comprobar si funciona. Yo ahora evitaría entrar o en todo caso entraría corto.

Un saludo


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Sigo siendo optimista no podemos volver a los abismos de los 8000 cuando acabamos de comenzar el año, hay que mover la bolsa, de lo contrario los inversores no van a entrar en este juego.
> 
> Seguiremos en la orquilla de los 9.200 to 9800 por unos cuantas semanas, o directamente a los +10.000



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-1199.html#post1310348


----------



## Sleepwalk (7 Ene 2009)

Mañana, el Ibex 35, seguro que enjuga buena parte de los 700 puntos de diferencia que tiene con el DJ.
Con los datos de desempleo se acortarán la distancia uno y otro.


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2009)

Ya... tampoco puedes ser tan preciso, siempre que hemos estado subiendo varios días, viene el temido ajuste.

No veo que lo de hoy, vaya a ser el detonante de los 8700IBEX.


----------



## Kujire (7 Ene 2009)

*El Vix está volviendo por sus fueros*...

...._mañana habrá mano de dios lo presiento_ ...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Ene 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas noches, caballeros
> 
> Llevo leyendo este foro desde hace ya un par de años y por fin me he decidido a registrarme. Dado que últimamente me estoy dedicando a la bolsa sin tener ni la más remota idea de qué va el asunto -hace unos meses no sabía ni lo que eran los futuros y hoy ya he ganado algo de dinero haciendo el memo con los minibex-, creo acertado presentarme aquí pues probablemente sea donde más intervenga.
> 
> ...



ow	8,765.48	-249.62 (-2.77%)
S&P 500	906.58	-28.12 (-3.01%)
Nasdaq	1,597.97	-54.41 (-3.29%)
10y bond	2.48%	-0.02 (-0.80%)

Un saludo y Bienvenido.

Están pidiendo la hora allen de los mares.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Ene 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas noches, caballeros
> 
> Llevo leyendo este foro desde hace ya un par de años y por fin me he decidido a registrarme. Dado que últimamente me estoy dedicando a la bolsa sin tener ni la más remota idea de qué va el asunto -hace unos meses no sabía ni lo que eran los futuros y hoy ya he ganado algo de dinero haciendo el memo con los minibex-, creo acertado presentarme aquí pues probablemente sea donde más intervenga.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido al club Claca... ponte cómodo que hay para rato, habrá buenos y malos momentos, pero aquí te lo pasaras "de miedo"... 

Saludos...

Edito: Por cierto, no se ven ningunas ganas por caer...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Ene 2009)

Joder, los de Madrid, quienes somos¿?. Que querais que no, aqui el roce hace el cariño. Un dia hago un arrangement a ciegas con alguno.


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> *El Vix está volviendo por sus fueros*...
> 
> ...._mañana habrá mano de dios lo presiento_ ...



solo sube un 13%...


----------



## Hagen (7 Ene 2009)

Me habiais asustado con la caída, habra que ver el plan de obama mañana.

Lo del paro y los PW ya se sabian recordar que a finales de diciembre JP Morgan dijo que los resultados en enero serían catastroficos. Cuando se tocaron los minimos del SP fue con el plan de la GM (en juego 3M de desempleados).

Como comentan al fin y al cabo esto es un juego, y por eso hemos subido un 5% en las ultimas sesiones. No espero desplome inminente pero habra que estar con ojo avizor.

Ta mañanitaaaaaa


----------



## Kujire (7 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> solo sube un 13%...



eso mismo dirá mañana *EL PAIS*.... te nos estás mal acostumbrando


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Ene 2009)

como tengo que defender lo que dije...

bueno pues dia 1 de 3:
IBEX -1,58%
EUROSTOXX -1,55%
FTSE -2,8%
DAX -1,8%
CAC -1,5%
DOW -2,72%
NASDAQ -3,23%
SP -3%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> como tengo que defender lo que dije...
> 
> bueno pues dia 1 de 3:
> IBEX -1,58%
> ...



Complementando: 
MERVAL -3,89%
BOVESPA -3,53%
IPC -3,86%

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2009)

Lo previsible mañana será una subida de los americanos y un día plano en el IBEX, recordemos que solo es 7 de Enero 2009.

Que poder oculto tienen los valores que reparten dividendo en pocos días, siempre acaban siendo inmunes a las caídas, GAS NATURAL - IBERDROLA -?¿??¿?


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lo previsible mañana será una subida de los americanos y un día plano en el IBEX, recordemos que solo es 7 de Enero 2009.
> 
> Que poder oculto tienen los valores que reparten dividendo en pocos días, siempre acaban siendo inmunes a las caídas, GAS NATURAL - IBERDROLA -?¿??¿?



el pequeño inversor tambien juega un poco, y los FONDOS que juegan en dividendos no?

mañana si USA sube no vuelvo a hacer una prediccion


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2009)

Yo hecho en falta esas oscuras maniobras orquestadas por quien todos sabemos, para presuntamente manipular la acción del san, que momento aquellos de 4,68€

Hace unas semanas se descubrió -ya lo comentamos por aquí- una empresa especializada en manipular valores bursatiles, al mas estilo chicharro ibérico gamesero.

Cuando anunciaron el plan de pseudo salvación Automovilistico USA, la bolsa tomo un impulso desconocido, creo que era festivo en España, todos sabemos que los discursos patriotas hacen milagros en las bolsas americanas.

Nos conformamos que mañana podamos percibir algo de ese rebote.


----------



## chameleon (7 Ene 2009)

el dow ha parado justo donde tenía que parar, es sospechoso
aunque soy de familia gallega no quiero parecer ambiguo, pero ocurra lo que ocurra mañana creo que será desproporcionado, por abajo nos vamos al barranco y por arriba a los cielos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Ene 2009)

> El equipo de analistas de Morgan Stanley que lidera *Teun Draaisma* no se fia de las últimas subidas y* recomienda, al menos por el momento, un poco de cautela. En su último informe, con fecha del 5 de enero* *y que se titula Mantén la paciencia, recomienda no entrar en el mercado hasta finales de año*. El estratega jefe para Europa del banco americano espera la *confirmación de tres señales alcistas: resultados, precios de la vivienda en Estados Unidos y desapalancamiento.*
> 
> Draaisma y su equipo recuerdan que las grandes crisis llevan invariablemente a grandes oportunidades de compra, pero según ellos todavía no han llegado.
> 
> ...




yo tb sé que la bolsa adelanta 6 meses las cosas joer!


pero bueno, estos son los pesimistas del mercado


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2009)

Tal y como ha comenzado el año, parece un rally.... ahora todos estamos con las manos en la cabeza, porque hoy hemos bajado.

Rumores, todavía estamos esperando la gran caída que ibamos a tener a finales de diciembre por los reembolsos de Hedge Funds.

Si revisas las graficas del año pasado, el mes de febrero fue fatal para IBR, llego a tocar los 6,20€ luego ha ido perdiendo con el transcurso de los meses.

Acciona ha subido un 24% solo durante el mes de diciembre y hoy ha visto los 100,00€ por acción, los mamones de banesto han dejado caer el rumor que se iba a 133,00€ con la confirmación -financiación- para la venta a enel.

Cuando tocó los 63,00€ me propuse comprar todos mis ahorros en ACCIONA, al final perdí esa gran oportunidad, que hoy me hubiese proporcionado grandes plusvalias.

Solo hay que entrar cuando puedas asumir el riesgo de perder parte o quedarte pillado unos meses, y a fin de cuentas, según los analistos, vamos para arriba, es una apuesta segura, no..??? algo así como un deposito a plazo fijo. -


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Ene 2009)

nikkei -3%


nokia deberia pasar factura, no sé si mañana, o ya ha sido pero bueno: http://www.elmundo.es/navegante/2009/01/07/tecnologia/1231368421.html


----------



## Mulder (8 Ene 2009)

A los buenos días!

Esta semana las bolsas están haciendo cosas raras, que es lo que suele ocurrir cuando aparecen datos completamente inesperados, y cuando me refiero a esto quiero decir que cuando aparece un dato malo que ya se esperaba las bolsas no reaccionan, pero si un dato es malo y supera con mucho las previsiones pues hay que descontarlo.

Esto es lo que aparentemente ocurrió ayer con el dato de previsión de empleo, o mejor dicho de desempleo.

Hoy los leoncios deberían pintarnos un gráfico muy parecido al de ayer, ligera subida por la mañana buscando cerrar el gap para luego rebotar en el y volver a los infiernos, el nivel que se intentaría buscar hoy en el Stoxx está entre el 2499 y el 2455.

Ahora veremos si se cumple.

edito: me ha gustado mucho el análisis de Teun Draaisma que ha puesto azcuna


----------



## Ghell (8 Ene 2009)

9:12 : 9.447,70 *-122,30 (1,28%)*

Mi opinión de no especialista me dice que si hoy esto sigue así el lunes será un buen momento para entrar en cortos ^^


----------



## urisamir (8 Ene 2009)

> y que los precios de la vivienda en Estados Unidos toquen fondo en 2010,



Joder, lo que nos queda a nosotros ... voy a comprar más colchones ¿es esto el fin del dosmildiecismo?


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2009)

Buenos días.

IBR parece que quiere recuperar..... cuando el ibex se lo permita.


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2009)

Gas natural se está llevando una buena, el dividendo la ha estado manteniendo en positivo estos días pasados.


----------



## Claca (8 Ene 2009)

Buenos días

He entrado vendido esta mañana y ahora mismo ya palmo pasta. Aterrizo en el foro y menuda carta de presentación supone, pero sinceridad ante todo. Además me he perdido gran parte del rally navideño porque algo en mi interior me impide ser un buen patriota. A ver si aguanto hasta dónde me he propuesto, porque, como mal inversor que soy, se me da mal perder dinero.


----------



## chameleon (8 Ene 2009)

a los buenos días

me ha tocado trabajar esta noche y estoy medio grogui, no estoy ágil
avisadme cuando tenga que vender please


----------



## Claca (8 Ene 2009)

Nada, ha saltado el stop, me como los cortos. Yo juego probando suerte a pocos puntos con los minibex. Estos días si te sale bien ganas mucho y si pierdes, pierdes muy poco en comparación. Les deseo suerte a los que estén dentro.


----------



## chameleon (8 Ene 2009)

que incertidumbre, si el dow pierde los 8750 se va al abismo, y si aguanta sube hasta los 9100 sin parar

creo que subirá (estoy en modo dentro ), así que hoy tiene que subir 150 puntillos, y mañana otros 200, hehe


----------



## Hagen (8 Ene 2009)

Yo me he salido de IBR a 3,13 a primera hora, he vuelto a entrar a 3,08 y me vuelvo a salir.

Cada vez se amplia mas la diferencia con el IBEX +750

Lo que tengo claro, es que cuando se cruzen el IBEX con el Dow, es el momento de entrar a sacoo


----------



## chameleon (8 Ene 2009)

ya ves, sobre todo despues de una caidita...

a mi no me ha dado tiempo a hacer nada, estaba en una reunión pensando en que las bolsas se estarían desplomando...

parece todo muy tranquilo a pesar de lo del gas, la guerra, el paro...

si hoy no baja creo que se va a hundir cuando todo vaya bien y menos nos lo esperemos


----------



## Dolmen (8 Ene 2009)

hola kosta, la vedad es q. estoy un tanto out del mercado en estas navidades .... Eso si, el Domingo estuvimos de charleta con la gente de Miami, se comenta lo de siempre, el acuerdo tácito de "no agresión" hacia los mercados q. se inició con la llegada de Obama sigue vigente ... hasta cuándo ?? ... el consenso dice q hasta los entornos del 1000 en s&p future ... otros lo elevan hasta los 1.200 .... .... en lo q. si estamos muchos de acuerdo es q. el vencimiento más bajista sería el de junio o septiembre con ruptura de mínimos anteriores .... el inicio de la gran pata bajista se supone q será dentro del primer trimestre ....
Esto es lo q. esperan los grandes traders, pero ahora bien, las autoridades están haciendo un esfuerzo sin precedentes en controlar esta crisis de crédito, .... se supone q. quieren llevar a la paridad euro/$ , estabilizar el oil (en eso hay mucho conflicto aún) y hacer una regeneración económica desde el gasto público (lo cual implicará bueno para unos y ruina para otros).... veremos si lo consiguen y sobre todo como gestionan q. el deficit público no nos ahogue al final a todos ....
saludos... 

FORO DE KOSTAROF ::.: Lein anda si estas por ahí y has hablado


Añado comentario

El tipo habla de un "acuerdo tácito de "no agresión" hacia los mercados q. se inició con la llegada de Obama" y que sigue vigente.

Esto tendría todo el sentido del mundo y explicaría muy bien por qué en una situación tan mala (solamente comprarable a la gran depresión y que algunos dice que va a ser peor) no hayamos caído a los abismos. Además encaja muy bien con la moralidad americana, que impide hundir a un nuevo presidente en los abismos.


----------



## chameleon (8 Ene 2009)

perdemos un 1% y este hilo se hunde más que el ibex...

¿qué hacía azkuna a las 3 de la mañana posteando en este hilo? te vas a obsesionar... a ver si vas a soñar con velas rojitas...

ya estamos con el paripé, bajando más de un 1% para asustar a las gacelillas
yo hasta que no pierda el 70% no salgo...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/44cZaOCvQhQ&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/44cZaOCvQhQ&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ItVAphLddlk&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ItVAphLddlk&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Hagen (8 Ene 2009)

Tenemos que seguir cayendo lentamente hasta el -2%


----------



## Hagen (8 Ene 2009)

Valores a seguir y entrar

Repsol a 15 euros
Acciona a 90 chuflos


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2009)

No veo esa caída del -2,0% ... llamando a efecto Obama - llamando a efecto Obama....


----------



## Dolmen (8 Ene 2009)

*¿Qués sería más cómodo para ponerse corto?*

¿Un ETF inverso?, ¿el lyxor?

Corto no para intradía o para unos pocos días... Sino corto en plan tranquilo para unos meses.


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> nikkei -3%
> 
> 
> nokia deberia pasar factura, no sé si mañana, o ya ha sido pero bueno: Un fallo de seguridad de Nokia puede dejar al móvil sin mensajes de texto | elmundo.es



chamaleon, algunos trabajamos de noche mejor!!

nokia que tal? el campeon del dia?


----------



## Hagen (8 Ene 2009)

Dolmen dijo:


> ¿Un ETF inverso?, ¿el lyxor?
> 
> Corto no para intradía o para unos pocos días... Sino corto en plan tranquilo para unos meses.



LYX ETF SHORT EUROPE SHE.MC 

pero no me gusta por el tema de liquidez, conoceis alguno más liquido....


----------



## Hagen (8 Ene 2009)

bonito HCH del ibex en la mañana, debería roperlo hacia abajo.


----------



## Dolmen (8 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> LYX ETF SHORT EUROPE SHE.MC
> 
> pero no me gusta por el tema de liquidez, conoceis alguno más liquido....



Es la pega de los ETF. La horquilla te puede fundi cuando lo quieras vender.

Hay quien prefiere comprar los de la casa ishares por ejemplo, de mayor liquidez; pero no sé...


----------



## Hagen (8 Ene 2009)

Dolmen dijo:


> Es la pega de los ETF. La horquilla te puede fundi cuando lo quieras vender.
> 
> Hay quien prefiere comprar los de la casa ishares por ejemplo, de mayor liquidez; pero no sé...



Pregunta a Mixtables, el trabaja más en ETFs inversos, te podra decir.


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Ene 2009)

HBSC ha revisado a la baja su consejo sobre la banca comercial española. Así, la entidad británica ha reducido su nota sobre Santander desde sobreponderar hasta neutral, con un precio objetivo de 13,4 a 7,3 euros. Para BBVA la rebaja es de sobreponderar a infraponderar, con un precio objetivo de 16 a 7,4 euros, mientras que Sabadell también obtiene una rebaja a infraponderar desde neutral con un valor de 4,4 frente a los 6,5 euros anteriores. Banco Popular mantiene su recomendación de infraponderar y le reduce su precio objetivo a 5,6 euros desde los 6,8 euros. Los analistas de HSBC estiman que todos los bancos comerciales españoles sufrirán el impacto del deterioro del PIB nacional, y por ello ha reducido un 17% la estimación media de beneficio recurrente por acción para 2008 y un 32% para 2009.




esperemos a las 3.30 y luego a las 5


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2009)

Se han quedado cortos en el santander, mi PO son los 5,00€ y BBVA 6,25


----------



## Freeman (8 Ene 2009)

Por cierto, ¿hoy no expiraba el plazo que se deciía de forma "underground" para que JP Morgan empezase a irse al garete?


----------



## chameleon (8 Ene 2009)

hoy acabamos todos en verde
saltando poco a poco como las ranitas...


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2009)

Los futuros USA están por acompañar -15 seguramente abrirán en verde y luego volare..... volare....


----------



## chameleon (8 Ene 2009)

¿sabéis qué pasa? que el efecto "estoy dentro" de los pepitos es muy fuerte. a nosotros nos da un poco igual, incluso estando dentro podemos aceptar que baja, pero ellos se juegan el sueldo de muchos años.

con el efecto "estoy fuera" debe ser más o menos lo mismo, ¿somos los no empepitados talibanes bajistas? estar fuera te da tanta capacidad de maniobra... 

en fin... mientras tanto *DOW EN GREEN!!!*

objetivo los 9100, el ibex se quedaría en +50 puntillos o así, y mañana repunte gordo para acabar bien la semana

¿habla hoy Obama?


----------



## SNB4President (8 Ene 2009)

Freeman dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿hoy no expiraba el plazo que se deciía de forma "underground" para que JP Morgan empezase a irse al garete?



Es lo que tienen los rumores Underground, si bin es cierto que pasó lo mismo el año pasado con las quiebras de algunos bancos, de rumor en rumor hasta el batacazo final.


----------



## Hagen (8 Ene 2009)

Creo que habla a las 5, la mano negra de dios


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2009)

Con suerte nos llegará algo del efecto en 30 minutos, -modo optimista inside-


----------



## Kujire (8 Ene 2009)

*Buenos fríos dias*

----Breaking News----

*El BoE recorta los tipos al mínimo

Ventas minoristas, se espera lo peor de lo peor....*


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2009)

Con la rebaja del IVA/VAT de UK, no han reactivado las ventas de este último T?

D:


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2009)

Por cierto ... se está viendo volumen de compra en IBR, habrá cierre del bueno?


----------



## chameleon (8 Ene 2009)

*MMMM, sabrosos recortes de tipos*


----------



## Bayne (8 Ene 2009)

*Sólo dar las gracias*

Me encanta vuestro hilo, porque es vuestro (azkuna, las cosas, mulder, la bella kujire etc...), os sigo todos los días y a todas horas

Felices ganancias a todos...


----------



## Kujire (8 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Con la rebaja del IVA/VAT de UK, no han reactivado las ventas de este último T?
> 
> D:



Las ventas minoristas de las cadenas de supers, wall mart, ... que se dan a conocer hoy son las de US, es decir, en una hora aprox, así que el comienzo de sesión va a empezar calentito.

WM ha comunicado que sus ventas han subido un poquito 1.7%, pero WM recorta sus previsiones,... y por lo que parece no gusta a sus inversores. Es decir ha aumentado ventas a costa de su márgen, uy que chungooooo ....

WM en la preapertura cae casi(sin casi) un 7%


----------



## Hagen (8 Ene 2009)

Ya nos acercamos al -2%


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2009)

Esos cortos... quiertor!

Barrida IBEX inminente -1,75%


----------



## Hagen (8 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Las ventas minoristas de las cadenas de supers, wall mart, ... que se dan a conocer hoy son las de US, es decir, en una hora aprox, así que el comienzo de sesión va a empezar calentito.
> 
> WM ha comunicado que sus ventas han subido un poquito 1.7%, pero WM recorta sus previsiones,... y por lo que parece no gusta a sus inversores. Es decir ha aumentado ventas a costa de su márgen, uy que chungooooo ....



El corte Ingles a precios del Lidl


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2009)

okay... por un momento me pareció haber leido algo del Banco de Inglaterra.


----------



## Kujire (8 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> okay... por un momento me pareció haber leido algo del Banco de Inglaterra.



lo puse todo en un post, "junté a los guiris con los green-gos"...es que aún estoy dormida, menos mal que el despacho está frío y tengo que dar saltitos...


----------



## tonuel (8 Ene 2009)

joder... viendo hoy el ibex se me han acabado las palomitas... :






Ahora vuelvo... 





Saludos


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2009)

Tengo una orden de compra para acciona de 92,50€ pero mucho me temo que no me las va a comprar.


----------



## Kujire (8 Ene 2009)

*Uy uy uy*

Los futuros US muy negativos ... lo del WM está pesando mucho ...

Macy's también recorta sus previsiones ... 

Es decir, aunque WM es la cadena de descuento que estaba batiendo al mercado(18%, mejor valor del S&P) parece que se le acaba la gasol-ine

Actualización sobre el discurso de Obama de hoy:

Obama en su discurso quiere presionar al congreso (Rep y Dem) que si no se aprueba éste paquete de medidas fiscales 775B$, *la situación sería dramática*. Normalmente el presidente-electo no hace este tipo de declaraciones antes de su elección formal

Por lo demás, decir que hoy se conocerá el _dato de la demanda de empleo_, por lo que tenemos todos los ingredientes pra lo que vayan cortos se forren hasta que llegue la mano de dios.


----------



## Samzer (8 Ene 2009)

*La demanda mundial de petróleo podría caer un 45% en 2009, según Arabia Saudí *

La demanda mundial de petróleo podría caer un 45% en 2009, según Arabia Saudí - 8/01/09 - elEconomista.es

:


----------



## Claca (8 Ene 2009)

He puesto el stop en el mismo punto que se ha dado la vuelta. Hubiera sentado mejor a mi moral que hubiera subido un poco más, pero es que ha sido cerrar cortos y que el ibex volviera a caer :


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Ene 2009)

Yo hoy no entraria largo en ningun valor.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Ene 2009)

Europe
Index Change %Change Level Last Update *
Belgium	Bel 20	-43.40	-2.17%	1,954.51	1/8 2:16pm
Europe	DJ Stoxx	-33.56	-1.54%	2,150.54	1/8 2:16pm
Europe	Euronext 100	-10.38	-1.82%	560.72	1/8 2:16pm
Europe	Euronext 150	-10.70	-1.10%	960.52	1/8 2:16pm
France	CAC	-68.05	-2.03%	3,278.04	1/8 2:16pm
France	SBF 80	-58.30	-1.60%	3,592.96	1/8 2:16pm
France	SBF 120	-47.66	-1.98%	2,360.44	1/8 2:16pm
Germany	DAX	-89.08	-1.80%	4,848.39	1/8 2:16pm
Germany	MDAX	-204.74	-3.54%	5,575.60	1/8 2:16pm
Germany	TECDAX	-21.28	-4.10%	498.12	1/8 2:16pm
Netherlands	AEX	-3.20	-1.21%	261.84	1/8 2:16pm
Norway	BRIX	0.00	0.00%	3,954.43	11/20 12:00am
Norway	OSE Industry	-3.73	-0.22%	184.26	1/8 2:15pm
Sweden	OMX	-15.12	-2.16%	686.29	1/8 2:16pm
Sweden	OMSX All Share	+1.93	+0.90%	216.56	1/7 12:00am
UK	FTSE 100	-82.26	-1.82%	4,425.25	1/8 1:16pm
UK	FTSE All Shares	-41.34	-1.83%	2,216.07	1/8 1:16pm
UK	FTSE Eurotop	-29.88	-1.58%	1,860.46	1/8 1:16pm

En el link se ven mejor:

http://money.cnn.com/data/world_markets/index.html
UK	FTSE Techmark	-20.43	-1.59%	1,266.30	1/8 1:16pm


----------



## Hagen (8 Ene 2009)

Las peticiones de subisdio en USA mejor de lo esperado.


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2009)

Ee.uu.: 

Peticiones Iniciales De Desempleo: 467.000; 

Previs.: 545.000


----------



## Mulder (8 Ene 2009)

Claca dijo:


> He puesto el stop en el mismo punto que se ha dado la vuelta. Hubiera sentado mejor a mi moral que hubiera subido un poco más, pero es que ha sido cerrar cortos y que el ibex volviera a caer :



Yo te recomendaría hacer operaciones sobre el papel, no sentirás la adrenalina pero conservarás tu dinero, al menos por un tiempo más 

Haz las operaciones sobre el papel como si estuvieras entrenando para un partido de la champions ligue, se muy exigente y cuando veas que ganas de verdad entonces entra con dinero real, pero antes debes ser muy exigente contigo mismo sobre el papel.

Por otra parte yo no le recomendaría el futuro del ibex ni del miniibex ni a mi peor enemigo.


----------



## SNB4President (8 Ene 2009)

Aquí está la noticia a la que Kujire se refería: 

Obama warns of dire consequences without stimulus - Yahoo! News

Ya estamos otra vez amenazando, como cuando el primer Bailout.

---

El dólar reanuda su caída (soy aficionado pero esta figura no sería un hombro-cabeza-hombro típico?): 







Y los yankees abren en dos minutos bajando un -70 en futuros.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Ene 2009)

En 2hr estan dibujando martillos algunos indices europeos.


----------



## Hagen (8 Ene 2009)

Seguiremos cayendo hasta mañana al incio de los americanos, que como siempre marcarán la jugada del paro como el gran "ostion" y al final se lo pasarán por el forro...


----------



## Claca (8 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo te recomendaría hacer operaciones sobre el papel, no sentirás la adrenalina pero conservarás tu dinero, al menos por un tiempo más
> 
> Haz las operaciones sobre el papel como si estuvieras entrenando para un partido de la champions ligue, se muy exigente y cuando veas que ganas de verdad entonces entra con dinero real, pero antes debes ser muy exigente contigo mismo sobre el papel.
> 
> Por otra parte yo no le recomendaría el futuro del ibex ni del miniibex ni a mi peor enemigo.



Sobre el papel la mayoría de operaciones salen bien, pero no tengo el arrojo necesario para trasladarlas a la realidad. Mi método como he dicho es intentar ir con la tendencia y dejarme llevar. Si veo que en poco tiempo sale mal, pues nada, cierro y punto (intento poner stops con un mínimo de sentido, pero de análisis técnico tengo unas nociones muy vagas. Voy aprendiendo sobre la marcha). Estos días como el recorrido era muy largo la cosa me salía bien, porque cuando acertabas la tendencia podías estar varios centenares de puntos sobre la ola y en cambio, si perdías, cerrabas pronto y perdías muy poco. Teniendo en cuenta que sólo hay 2 tendencias posibles yo creo, a diferencia de Cárpatos , que esto es mejor que ir al casino, porque sabes que no hay un 50% y un 50%, sino que depende de las circunstancias es más probable que suceda una u otra (y encima puedes elegir si quieres alargar el rojo o el negro). Sé que lo que digo va totalmente en contra de la concepción técnica de la bolsa, pero ya he dicho que soy un inversor de pandereta, un jugador de Bingo, prácticamente, que intenta sacar algo de tajada con la crisis porque la bolsa se está comportando de un modo totalmente anómalo. Lo que debo reconocer es que desde diciembre la cosa ya no va tan bien, pero tiene mucho que ver con mi mentalidad casi madmaxista que me impide ver más allá de los 8000 (la subida de los 8800 a los 9800 me la perdí entera porque estaba convencido que más no podía subir). Falta que me escalde un poco, supongo.

Lo que no comprendo es porque no recomiendas los miniIbex. Lo malo que veo yo es que puedes palmar mucho dinero rápidamente dado el grado de apalancamiento que permiten. ¿Algún otro motivo? El mercado de acciones lo veo más complejo. Empecé por ahí, pero no sé, las comisiones son superiores y luego cuando cae o sube todo, no importa dónde estés, palmas o te regocijas, aunque reconozco que para operaciones puntuales es lo mejor. En cualquier caso, agradezco el comentario y sin duda estaré encantado de recibir más consejos o críticas, pues sé de sobras que no tengo ni idea.


----------



## Hagen (8 Ene 2009)

un futuro lo que interesa es : 
-Liquidez MAXIMA
-Orquillas sin huecos.
-Volumen muy alto,para hacer mas dificil las manipulaciones (que las hay tamien).
De esas 3 cosas en el ibex y en el mini-ibex aun menos,ya te digo yo que NINGUNA de las 3.


----------



## Mulder (8 Ene 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Sobre el papel la mayoría de operaciones salen bien, pero no tengo el arrojo necesario para trasladarlas a la realidad. Mi método como he dicho es intentar ir con la tendencia y dejarme llevar. Si veo que en poco tiempo sale mal, pues nada, cierro y punto (intento poner stops con un mínimo de sentido, pero de análisis técnico tengo unas nociones muy vagas. Voy aprendiendo sobre la marcha). Estos días como el recorrido era muy largo la cosa me salía bien, porque cuando acertabas la tendencia podías estar varios centenares de puntos sobre la ola y en cambio, si perdías, cerrabas pronto y perdías muy poco. Teniendo en cuenta que sólo hay 2 tendencias posibles yo creo, a diferencia de Cárpatos , que esto es mejor que ir al casino, porque sabes que no hay un 50% y un 50%, sino que depende de las circunstancias es más probable que suceda una u otra (y encima puedes elegir si quieres alargar el rojo o el negro). Sé que lo que digo va totalmente en contra de la concepción técnica de la bolsa, pero ya he dicho que soy un inversor de pandereta, un jugador de Bingo, prácticamente, que intenta sacar algo de tajada con la crisis porque la bolsa se está comportando de un modo totalmente anómalo. Lo que debo reconocer es que desde diciembre la cosa ya no va tan bien, pero tiene mucho que ver con mi mentalidad casi madmaxista que me impide ver más allá de los 8000 (la subida de los 8800 a los 9800 me la perdí entera porque estaba convencido que más no podía subir). Falta que me escalde un poco, supongo.
> 
> Lo que no comprendo es porque no recomiendas los miniIbex. Lo malo que veo yo es que puedes palmar mucho dinero rápidamente dado el grado de apalancamiento que permiten. ¿Algún otro motivo? El mercado de acciones lo veo más complejo. Empecé por ahí, pero no sé, las comisiones son superiores y luego cuando cae o sube todo, no importa dónde estés, palmas o te regocijas, aunque reconozco que para operaciones puntuales es lo mejor. En cualquier caso, agradezco el comentario y sin duda estaré encantado de recibir más consejos o críticas, pues sé de sobras que no tengo ni idea.



Aunque seguir tendencias está bien y es lo correcto deberías tener algún tipo de sistema porque los leoncios siempre intentan engañar a todo el mundo haciendo como que la tendencia va en una dirección cuando la realidad es que va hacia el lado completamente opuesto. Un sistema sirve para no dejarse engatusar por estas tácticas, entre otras cosas.

Te recomiendo leerte un par de libros sobre el tema porque en esto nadie nace enseñado y la experiencia es la que manda, aunque nunca llegas a comprender del todo el mercado. Si a pesar de no tener mucha idea ves que comprendes lo que va a hacer el mercado entra, si no comprendes nada de lo que está pasando no entres.

Lo del miniibex lo digo porque ese futuro es como un queso gruyere, el libro de órdenes tiene muchos agujeros por la tremenda falta de liquidez y cualquier análisis falla como una escopeta de feria porque como no hay mucho dinero se le puede manipular a discreción por cualquiera que tenga un poquito de dinero. Yo empecé en el mundo de los futuros con este futuro y ya hace mucho que comprendí bien de que pie cojea.

Yo ahora analizo los gráficos desde el punto de vista del volumen y no puedo ni siquiera con el ibex grande precisamente porque no hay liquidez suficiente, cuando llega algún banco suizo le dan un golpe de volumen y se va hacia donde quieren, en muchas ocasiones al contrario que el resto del mercado.


----------



## Hagen (8 Ene 2009)

kujire,

Vas a retransmitir el discurso de "Yes, we can"??  estilo como los GM,Ford y cia..... 
Habra que hablar con el jefe para que te abra radioburbuja.

Es broma.

Salu2


----------



## Riviera (8 Ene 2009)

He entrado esta mañana en vueling cuando subia un 15%.Ahora mismo me esta entrando un vertigo de mil pares de cojones.

Alguien sabria decirme si durante la subasta de la apertura valen los stop loss? o como quede la subasta te la comes para bien o para mal?


----------



## chameleon (8 Ene 2009)

suavecito


----------



## Claca (8 Ene 2009)

Sí que he comprobado lo que comentáis del miniibex, pero al menos las veces que he entrado yo se ha comportado paralelamente al mercado. Lo que también es cierto es que debo ir con más cuidado, porque como hasta ahora he ganado dinero, tengo la sensación de invencibilidad típica del novato.

Sobre lo de Obama ¿se podrá seguir en directo desde internet? alguna página o algo?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Ene 2009)

Ojo, Buenas noticias para los alcistas, envolvence alcista en 2horas en stoxx50.


----------



## Riviera (8 Ene 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Sobre lo de Obama ¿se podrá seguir en directo desde internet? alguna página o algo?



Ni idea,pero conforme comienza a subir esto ya te avanzo que la comedia que va a soltar han decidido creersela al menos hoy


----------



## Riviera (8 Ene 2009)

Apostar al rojo o negro durante al menos media hora va a dar lo mismo.Señores ,todo da dinero!


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2009)

Si, eso parece, vamos a ver como se comporan mir IBR en subasta y la de chamaleon , si todavía las tienes en cartera.


----------



## chameleon (8 Ene 2009)

las estoy intentando soltar a 3,14 pero no me las cogen, por probar...

de todas formas no me importa quedármelas, mañana puede ser mejor que hoy 

edit: parece que no perdemos los 9300, y el dow tiene que cerrar en positivo por encima de 8750. entonces si que nos lo vamos a pasar bien los alcistas hehe

edit2: me las han comprado a 3,14 , bueno es igual, hay oportunidades todos los días  suerte a los que seguís dentro


----------



## Kujire (8 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News .... Obama*

Estamos esperando que el Presidente-Electo que haga aparición para proceder a su discurso, atentos a la jugada,....si parpadean se la perderán.



> El Presidente-Electo _*advertirá a la nación del grave riesgo*_ de recesión continúa y profunda (SI pronunciará la letra R) .... y que es necesario acometer un déficit,(tan sólo este año de 1.3T$ , ya saben ustedes, ¿quién va a pagar por esto? ... pues el último en llegar ...



Si tienen que apostar ... yo apostaría al negro, sin duda el negro lleva las cartas buenas. 



> *LIVE*



desde VIrginia...


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2009)

Tienes que aguantar el toro....... hay que ser buen torero y saber salirse a tiempo.

Para vender esas IBR, tienes que meterle un centimillo menos, o nadie te las compra, la orquilla se mueve entre 3,14 - 3,13 tengo buenos presentimientos de que acabaremos en 3,20€ como poco.

AHORA A 3,15 EUR esto va para arriba!


----------



## Freeman (8 Ene 2009)

Buenas!

Estoy un poco desorientado. Se han publicado los datos de paro en Spain, en USA fueron horribles, se sabe que Alemania no ha podido colocar la totalidad de su deuda en la primera subasta del año, Obama dice que es probable que USA esté poniendo rumbo hacia su II Gran Depresión, se vaticinan avalanchas de quiebras y cierres de comercios en EEUU a partir de próximo mes... ¿y por aquí hace semanas que no se certifican Nelsons como panes?

¿Alguien me puede explicar porque hay tanta calma chicha en los mercados con la que está cayendo por ahí afuera nada más empezar el año?

salut a todos los "cracks de las señales" de este hilo


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2009)

Eooooo!

Se están viendo los 3,18€ IBR.... Chamaleon ahora puedes venderlas, gallina!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Ene 2009)

Freeman dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Estoy un poco desorientado. Se han publicado los datos de paro en Spain, en USA fueron horribles, se sabe que Alemania no ha podido colocar la totalidad de su deuda en la primera subasta del año, Obama dice que es probable que USA esté poniendo rumbo hacia su II Gran Depresión, se vaticinan avalanchas de quiebras y cierres de comercios en EEUU a partir de próximo mes... ¿y por aquí hace semanas que no se certifican Nelsons como panes?
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que es en parte, porque la bolsa va a su puta bola. Y porque también ha bajado un 40% en un año. Yo particularmente creo que la bolsa sube cuando la gente compra porque cree que va a subir, y baja a la inversa, parece una gilipollez, pero si la gente cree que todos nos vamos a volver locos porque Obama va a contarnos lo maravilloso del futuro, pues habrá que comprar, que luego ya habrá que salir por patas.

Ahora, que porque no tengo ningun bien raiz para hipotecar, que sino, lo ponia de garantia y un préstamo al 0% y a comprar chollos. Y eso es lo que por otro lado también está pasando.


----------



## chameleon (8 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Eooooo!
> 
> Se están viendo los 3,18€ IBR.... Chamaleon ahora puedes venderlas, gallina!



es que no me gustan mucho estos valores pequeñitos
con los repsoles controlo más 

suerte


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2009)

oBAMA: DOBLAREMOS LA PRODUCCIÓN DE ELECTRICIDAD ALTERNATIVAS


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2009)

Siempre es bueno tener liquidez para nuevas oportunidades, vueling se nos ha pasado, desde que estaba a 3,30€ a final de año.

Voy a ver como termina mañana el día y las vendo.


----------



## Kujire (8 Ene 2009)

*DISCURSO DE OBAMA SOBRE ECONOMÏA EN US*



> Gracias, muchas gracias, gracias, a todos gracias, muchísimas gracias, sentaros por favor
> 
> Permítanme agradecer a estas personas, presidentes, gobernadores, que han tenido la amabilidad de estar aki
> 
> ...



PD: He vomitado el discurso, lo voy corrigiendo al vuelo...
PD2: Le he dado mi interpretación cuando los lagrimones empezaban a caerme.... si es que este hombre tiene la capacidad de ilusionar


----------



## Mulder (8 Ene 2009)

Freeman dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Estoy un poco desorientado. Se han publicado los datos de paro en Spain,[...]



Si sigues pensando que la bolsa va a reaccionar lo más mínimo con los datos de paro españoles seguirás toda la vida desorientado. Bueno,sean datos de paro o de cualquier otra cosa, España no pinta nada en este mundo por mucho que bambi haga como que nos hemos colado en el G-20.

Por otro lado estas navidades había muy poco volumen y estaban todos los operadores de vacaciones y para terminar, lo que está descontado ya está descontado, no hace falta descontarlo más.


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2009)

Parece que el ibex ha perdido poco -1,05%

IBR CIERRE A 3,17€


----------



## Mulder (8 Ene 2009)

Gracias kujire por la información, aunque he tenido que 'traducir' un poco todo lo que has puesto me he enterado bastante bien.

Me gusta mucho como habla Obama, ese deseo de querer hacer las cosas con total transparencia es muy bueno, aunque no tengo tantas esperanzas de que logre solucionar algo al menos espero que ponga las bases para un tipo de política muy distinto de lo que ha venido haciendo el receptor de zapatazos.

Y hablando de zapatazos, a ver si bambi toma nota de este y empieza a moverse en la dirección correcta.


----------



## Hagen (8 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> oBAMA: DOBLAREMOS LA PRODUCCIÓN DE ELECTRICIDAD ALTERNATIVAS



El doble de caras, con el petroleo a 150 E.

Pues ahora a 40E no te quiero ni contar.

Esta claro que quieren buscar una burbuja en la que fomentar la recuperación, y el problema es que no existe.

O crean el motor de agua, la de movimiento perpetuo o descubrimos tecnología alienigena, o endeudandose al 8% del PIB haciendo infraestructuras no es para salir en un año de la crisis.


----------



## wsleone (8 Ene 2009)

Mucho efecto no ha surtido (por ahora) el discurso de Obama; el Down a las 17:46 baja -0,89%


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> oBAMA: DOBLAREMOS LA PRODUCCIÓN DE ELECTRICIDAD ALTERNATIVAS



Esas IBR...


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2009)

Chamaleon, has desecho posiciones en IBR?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Ene 2009)

Dow	8,678.51	-91.19 (-1.04%)
S&P 500	901.30	-5.35 (-0.59%)
Nasdaq	1,597.46	-1.60 (-0.10%)
10y bond	2.46%	0.00 (0.00%)


----------



## Hagen (8 Ene 2009)

Gracias Kujire por el speech

me ha molado esto: "No vamos a permitir que WS nos ponga contra la pared, no vamos a permitir que los bancos hagan lo que quieran, este cambio lo vamos a hacer HOY YA. Por cada día que esperemos más americanos perderán sus trabajos, sus sueños, este no es mi país y no es el futuro para mi pais"

Si no te molan los bancos, haberlos dejado quebrar, haberte montado un garito estatal y a dar hipotecas...... Es curioso ver la cantidad de gente en USA que vive en camping y caravanas.....


----------



## kaxkamel (8 Ene 2009)

mañana es viernes... no?

no sé tengo un pálpito que mañana catacrok!

y sino, me ponéis el owned del día


----------



## SNB4President (8 Ene 2009)

Una cosa que volverá a salir en seguida cuando Obamita entre será el de las autos. He aquí una pequeña avanzadilla: 

FOXNews.com - Analysts Suggest Chrysler Can't Turn Around Company - FOX Car Report

Ahora tanto Ford (-5,2%) como GM (-4,5%) bajan tonuelíticamente fuerte.


----------



## Hagen (8 Ene 2009)

POR CIERTO +750.

al cierre teniamos que estar en el -2%. El Ibex se traga todo.


----------



## kaxkamel (8 Ene 2009)

el que le escribe los discursos a obama ha hecho su trabajo... a ver si le contratan los de la casa real, que los del rey son mierda pura.

la primera de las decepciones de obama (de las muchas que llegarán sin duda) ha sido las declaraciones de puto-mingafría en relación con el conflicto árabe-israelí.

antes coca-cola... y ahora pepsi-cola... 
en lo fundamental... lo mismo.


----------



## un marronazo (8 Ene 2009)

soy bastante escéptica respecto a las posibilidades de Obama para cambiar el mecano que tienen montado las grandes corporaciones en USA. http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/83839-quien-es-goldman-sachs-2.html


----------



## Kujire (8 Ene 2009)

Tanto en España como aki las cosas se han hecho mal, sin embargo lo que más me asombra es la capacidad de reconocer y admitir que se han equivocado (de puertas para adentro claro, todos sabemos que US tiene una sóla cara en el exterior aliado de Israel, dá igual Obama o Nobama) , eso es lo más importante para cambiar. A veces es necesario dar pasos atrás porque el camino andado sólo lleva a un precipicio, y eso es importante, tener capacidad de efectuar ese razonamiento es básico para tener éxito que cualquier faceta de la vida.

Los reublicanos van a responder al mensaje de Obama .....



> Nuestro deseo es trabajar con el, la rebaja fiscal creemos que es buena, y la transparencia será necesaria para convencer a los contribuyentes. Nuestra economía necesita ayuda, pero cuanta? 1T$? creo que encontrar el paquete ideal para nuestra econmía es fundamental para no lastrar el futuro ...
> 
> Estamos abiertos a cualquier sugerencia, incluso en los planes que ya están en ejecución.



Con respecto a los mercados, se han quedado como están, después del tirón de orejas de Obama a WS, por lo menos no los ha j***** que es lo que suele hacer Hank Paulson o Bernanke


----------



## Jucari (8 Ene 2009)

Obama....que poder de convicción...que facilidad verbal.....que mirada....

Me recuerda a alguien cercano....

Ver archivo adjunto 7113


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> como tengo que defender lo que dije...
> 
> bueno pues dia 1 de 3:
> IBEX -1,58%
> ...



como tengo que seguir manteniendo...

para tenerlo a las 22.05h facil de buscar:

dia 2 de 3:
IBEX -1,10%
EUROSTOXX -0,8%
FTSE -0,1%
DAX -1,2%
CAC -0,7%


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Ene 2009)

kaxkamel dijo:


> mañana es viernes... no?
> 
> no sé tengo un pálpito que mañana catacrok!
> 
> y sino, me ponéis el owned del día




Yo también capto tensión,seguramente mañana abriré cortos.En warrrants se empiezan a negociar muchos más puts desde hoy.Pero lo noto también como pálpito.La calma antes de la tormenta.

Por cierto,no sé si es cosa mía o la volatilidad se está agudizando en estas últimas jornadas.

Buenas tardes.


----------



## chameleon (8 Ene 2009)

donpepito, las vendí a 3,14 al final, podía haberles sacado más la verdad. suerte mañana


----------



## Kujire (8 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... Madoff mess*



> Encuentran cientos de cheques por un valor de 300.000$ a 400.000$ que Madoff iba a enviar a sus asociados, etc, listos para ser enviados ...
> 
> Esto llega cuando se conoce que a través de su mujer, Madoff envió una vez detenido joyas y relojes (13?) (según dicen comprados en Tiffany's, etc..) a sus familiares por valor de +1M$.



Este hombre es un peligro, aún estando detenido....jeje


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Yo también capto tensión,seguramente mañana abriré cortos.En warrrants se empiezan a negociar muchos más puts desde hoy.Pero lo noto también como pálpito.La calma antes de la tormenta.
> 
> Por cierto,no sé si es cosa mía o la volatilidad se está agudizando en estas últimas jornadas.
> 
> Buenas tardes.



Utilizas Warrants Wbuffete?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Ene 2009)

Dow	8,673.01	-96.69 (-1.10%)
S&P 500	899.92	-6.73 (-0.74%)
Nasdaq	1,591.69	-7.37 (-0.46%)
10y bond	2.42%	-0.04 (-1.63%)
Recession, Job Losses Snow On Retailers' December Sales 
CNNMoney.com - 50 minutes ago


NEW YORK (Dow Jones) - The recession, job losses that could be the worst in about 60 years and the worst consumer confidence on record joined forces to pummel retailers in December, hurting even industry leader Wal-Mart Stores Inc. Wal-Mart and other ...
Holiday Sales Were Dismal, New Retail Data Confirms New York Times
US Stocks Drop on Retail Forecasts; Wal-Mart, Limited Slump Bloomberg
Reuters Wall Street Journal Related articles »


----------



## Kujire (8 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... Madoff mess Update*



> Los cheques los han encontrado en un cajón de su escritorio, son 100, por un valor de 1.7M$, dispuestos a ser enviados a familiares y amigos.
> 
> Por cierto, se ha encontrado una cantidad cercana a los 600M$ en poder de Madoff que podría ser devuelta a los estafados en un mes.



.. esto último me parece sospechoso cómo se va a devolver algo si todavía se está investigando?, aparte de esperpéntico todo este caso. Bernie aparte de estar vigilado en todo momento esta monitoreado 24h, lleva una pulsera de alarma, incluso cuando va al baño.


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Ene 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Utilizas Warrants Wbuffete?



Para ponerme corto unos días sí.Con el mero paso del tiempo pierden valor.No dejan de ser un timo de escándalo.Me sería más rentable arrancar el lunes si puedo arrancar "a favor de obra".
Y el intradía es muy estresante pa mí.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Para ponerme corto unos días sí.Con el mero paso del tiempo pierden valor.No dejan de ser un timo de escándalo.Me sería más rentable arrancar el lunes si puedo arrancar "a favor de obra".
> Y el intradía es muy estresante pa mí.



Yo es que de los Warrants...no le veo la ventaja. Yo estaba más o menos con tu mismo problema. Porque a la hora de abrir una cuenta en derivados, pues si queria comprar put, unicamente eran si tenia las acciones, y sino fuera. Al menos en mi banco, asi que al final, o ETFs. o CFDs.


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Ene 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Yo es que de los Warrants...no le veo la ventaja. Yo estaba más o menos con tu mismo problema. Porque a la hora de abrir una cuenta en derivados, pues si queria comprar put, unicamente eran si tenia las acciones, y sino fuera. Al menos en mi banco, asi que al final, o ETFs. o CFDs.



Hay CFD o ETF cortos? Miré en algunas webs y no lo comentaban.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Hay CFD o ETF cortos? Miré en algunas webs y no lo comentaban.



Un CFD es un futuro, puedes estar comprado o vendido.

Respecto a los ETF´s, si que hay, pero no para Hispaquistan, aqui te paso los tickets de los que yo utilizo.

BXX.PA: Summary for SGAM ETF XB.DJ EUR. - Yahoo! Finance

LXX.PA: Summary for SGAM ETF LEV.DJES50 - Yahoo! Finance

BX4.PA: Summary for S.ETF XBEAR CAC 40 - Yahoo! Finance

Sobre las ventajas de ETF contra CFDs, es que con los ETFs. el limite de perdida ( y de ganancia por tanto ), es latente, nunca efectivo. En cristiano, que si patinamos, no lo perdemos todo ( y tampoco lo ganamos ).

En contra, comision de de 20€, de compra y de venta y de custodia trimestral.

Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Ene 2009)

NOTA: Todos lo ETF´S de arriba, son *APALANCADOS*.

BXX: Corto Stoxx50

LXX: Largo Stoxx 50 ( Viene desde 55€ en máximos)

BX4: Corto CAC40.


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Ene 2009)

mala pinta

70 minutos para el cierre y tiene pinta de acabar en green, pues tendrá que hacer crack mañana si no cae hoy al final


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Ene 2009)

Remontandinggg


----------



## Mulder (8 Ene 2009)

Al final el Stoxx se ha pasado todo el santo dia para tocar el gap, esta mañana se ha quedado cerca y se ha ido abajo otra vez, de momento está rebotando, luego ya veremos que pasa.


----------



## Jucari (8 Ene 2009)

Un poco aburrido el WS hoy....


----------



## chameleon (8 Ene 2009)

mañana tenemos super subida, el dow ha tocado dos días seguidos el 8750 y ahora le toca subir 

habrá que pensar qué valor coger, ¿cual tiene más opciones de recorrido? 

edit: qué os parece esta?


----------



## un marronazo (8 Ene 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Remontandinggg



esa manoooooo como sostiene y tira p?arriba 

-34


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2009)

Mañana nos espera un día de subidas, tras la corrección de ayer y hoy?


----------



## Kujire (8 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> mañana tenemos super subida, el dow ha tocado dos días seguidos el 8750 y ahora le toca subir
> 
> habrá que pensar qué valor coger, ¿cual tiene más opciones de recorrido?
> 
> edit: qué os parece esta?



Solaria? crees que se le pegará lo del efecto Obama? creo que la situación financiera de la empresa no es buena y las expectativas a medio palzo son peores, petróleo sigue bajando,... , sábes cuando publica resultados del 4T?


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Ene 2009)

lo de las RENOVABLES DE OBAMA no es ninguna novedad, ojo que esta descontado, otro tema es que mañana alguno se caliente mucho...


aqui nadie apuesta por:

Manual de relaciones publicas: 

"antes de que una bomba informativa cree mala imagen entre el publico, hay que adelantarse a ella, anticiparse" 
porlo tanto hay que decir: LAS COSAS EMPEORARAN PERO ESTAMOS HACIENDO COSAS, SU LIDER SE PREOCUPA POR USTEDES


mañana dato del paro USA---> bomba informativa


----------



## Kujire (8 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mañana nos espera un día de subidas, tras la corrección de ayer y hoy?



mañana esperamos la confirmación de los datos del paro. Te dejo una tabla con código de colores y caritas

entre *400.000-500.000* rally
entre 500.000-600.000 acepto so-so rally 
más de 600.000 uy que chungo!
más de 700.000 me las piro vampiro:


----------



## chameleon (8 Ene 2009)

lo digo porque las energéticas parece que se están sosteniendo. es un valor que no ha parado de bajar desde octubre, goloso para carteras que se van formando ahora, hizo mínimos en 1,9 ahí en enero y ha roto la tendencia bajista el 5 y confirmado el 6.

ya lo sé, es un chicharro 

yo veo el ibex mañana ganando 200 puntos, sobre todo cuando abra el dow y rebote en el soporte de 8750 que no ha podido franquear por dos veces


----------



## chameleon (8 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mañana dato del paro USA---> bomba informativa



el momento de entrar


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2009)

El dato del paro, una avance haN dado por ahí, creo que es mejor de lo esperado, pero quien sabe.

Acciona se está preparando para un buen subidón, el otro día no la dejaron, marcó +100,00€ hoy ha bajado hasta 92,30€ luego ha recuperado.

Repsol parece que quiere seguir alcista, pero de momento el tema de lukoil está muy parado a nivel de medios de comunicación.

Yo seguiré con IBR por unos días más........ no ha roto la tendencia alcista, conserva los 3,00€


----------



## chameleon (8 Ene 2009)

a repsol no la van a dejar, la tienen a raya. a mi me gusta pero estos días habrá donde ganar más

IBR no tenía que haber salido hoy, tenías razón, igual mañana hay una bajadita y entro otra vez 

a ver que hace el nikkei


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2009)

No soy partidario de volver a recomprar la misma acción, pero IBR siempre me ha dado buenas plusvalías, además tengo cariño por la empresa.

ENDESA y ACCIONA tambien me gustan, pero Acciona está muy disparada, OHL nos puede dar sorpresas, la han frenado hoy.

Hay que estar dentro para pillar el calenton, como ese día historico de gamesa del +20% siempre lo recordaré.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Ene 2009)

Afirma hoy ha subido creo que un 30%. Están ligados los karmas de los foreros con tan ilustre empresa.


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2009)

No he podido resistirme:

Otro ... subidón del 32,56% de Afirma del que la empresa afirma no saber nada.


----------



## Riviera (9 Ene 2009)

Si no tuviera todo all in volveria a IBR de cabeza para asegurar.Aunque soy de los que piensan que mañana cualquiera vale y ni paro ni hostias valen para frenarlo .¡aaaaaaaaaaaaarriba!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

Pues yo digo que aaaaaaaaaaabajo. Aún a riesgo de OWNED.


----------



## Claca (9 Ene 2009)

En los primeros minutos los japoneses suben +50


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Ene 2009)

por cierto, mañana VIERNES NEGRO






tengo que seguir con lo pensado... pongo dos velas a San Tonuel


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

Venga, pongo la plantilla pa la porra.

*ALCISTAS: Don Pepito
NICHICHANILIMONADISTAS:
BAJISTAS: Mixtables, Azkuna.*


Valido hasta viernes 22:00


----------



## chameleon (9 Ene 2009)

nikkei baja ligeramente -0,38%
yo creo que el ibex puede tocar los 9400 en algún momento, a ver si sale alguna noticia mala y se puede entrar cómodamente 

buenos dias!


----------



## Mulder (9 Ene 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy tenemos un día por delante plagado de situaciones contradictorias que hacen dificil el pronóstico:

- Apertura a la baja, esto supondría acabar en verde al final del día pero esta semana algunas aperturas han coincidido con los cierres, aunque ayer no fue así, creo que es achacable a la falta de liquidez de las navidades y el retorno de los operadores de vacaciones.
- El gap de apertura ya se ha tocado durante los 10 primeros minutos de la apertura, y de momento la cotización no lo pasa hacia abajo.
- Datos de paro, que ya han sido descontados durante la semana, a no ser que hayan sorpresas.
- Mañana es luna llena, esta es una señal muy fuerte para acabar hoy en rojo.

Creo que vamos a tener una mañana lateral-alcista y una tarde bajista-catastrófica, me temo que el dato de paro nos va a deparar alguna sorpresa, aunque tal vez lo del paro sea la excusa, como suele serlo cualquier dato por fundamentales para el corto plazo.

Ahora toca comprobar que sea así.


----------



## Hagen (9 Ene 2009)

No se que pasará hoy, pero me gustan los días de volatilidad. 
Lo que esta claro que son días de trading, y a pocos días.

subiremos durante las 2 primeras horas hasta el +1%, para que don pepito se pueda salir de las IBR, a las 11:30 empezaremos a bajar, Momento de abrir cortos para ponernos a -1% o -1,5% antes de las 2:30 - 3:30. Momento de cerrar cortos, creo que los americanos acabaran planos hoy. 

Hoy me llevo el Owned


----------



## Dolmen (9 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mañana es luna llena...



¡ja, ja ja, ja....!



A ver si os forráis con la intradía y hay alguna alegría, porque está el panorama ¡que vaya!


----------



## Dolmen (9 Ene 2009)

*Chorros de comentarios, gráficas, análisis*

Kostarof La Bolsa en tus manos


----------



## Hagen (9 Ene 2009)

lo que veo es mu bajo volumen!!!


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

Buenos días.

Gracias por los buenos deseos, si voy a esperar un poco.... esas IBR tienen que remontar antes del batacazo de hoy -modo fuera-


----------



## chameleon (9 Ene 2009)

entro solaria 2,28
a ver si la calientan un poco la próxima semana


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

Que coñazo de agencias, ayer empezaron a difundir que sacyr ha sido la ganadora para construir el AVE de Alicante, con la mejor oferta de 123M€ 

Ayer bajó hasta un -5,23% varias veces, luego se recuperó y hoy está en el top de subidas, además siguen dando noticias para que la gente se meta.... buena bajada.


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

Acabo de salir de IBR, mejor saber salirse a tiempo, ahora se va a girar...:o

Vamos a ver que nos depara el día, ACCIONA me gusta si se pone en 90,00-92,00 en esa orquilla.


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

Chamaleon, mucha suerte en Solaria, parece un buen chicharro para un buen calentón.

IBERIA se rumorea que puede ser otro vueling dentro de poco, habrá que tomar posiciones si se pone a buen precio.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Ene 2009)

Joder que datos...

*La producción industrial de noviembre baja 15,1% interanual. Es la peor bajada desde que se calcula la cifra, es decir desde 1993.
*
Buenos días por cierto


----------



## Hagen (9 Ene 2009)

se ve mucho miedo, nadie compra!!!

en IBR tienes fuerte resitencia en 3,20 211.152 titulos de venta


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

IBR llego ayer a verse a 3,04€ aprox.

Como pierda los 3,00€ para abajo, a los niveles del precalenton desde 2.67€

IBEX EN ROJO


----------



## Jucari (9 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Joder que datos...
> 
> *La producción industrial de noviembre baja 15,1% interanual. Es la peor bajada desde que se calcula la cifra, es decir desde 1993.
> *
> Buenos días por cierto



Pero nuestro querido IBEX a eso no le interesa en absoluto....


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

CINTRA puede ser un valor a calentar, aunque ahora es negativo en el ibex, noto que algo se está cociendo para subirla.


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

IBR a 3,12€ menos mal que me baje del tren en marcha!


----------



## Mulder (9 Ene 2009)

Vaya ostiazo se están dando las bolsas ya de buena mañana, el influjo de la luna llena es patente, aunque haya algún escéptico que no se lo crea.


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

Ese dato del paro USA, tiene que ser malo, muy malo.... -modo fuera-


----------



## tonuel (9 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por cierto, mañana VIERNES NEGRO
> 
> 
> 
> ...















De momento va bien... 




Saludos


----------



## Jucari (9 Ene 2009)

Vuelve la emoción al parque......vamos esas caiditas a ver donde llegamos....habra certificación Tonuel???


----------



## CHARLIE (9 Ene 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Vuelve la emoción al parque......vamos esas caiditas a ver donde llegamos....habra certificación Tonuel???





Que caiga, que caiga, si no "se me muere" el hilo, y eso "no pue ser"

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (9 Ene 2009)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Que caiga, que caiga, si no "se me muere" el hilo, y eso "no pue ser"
> 
> Saludos



Creo que este hilo ya está muy activo tanto los días de subidas como los de bajadas, así lo demuestra que estemos en la página 1250 

Aunque los días de bajada siga estando mucho más activo.


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

Tiene que romper los 9358 y nos vamos para abajo.


----------



## spheratu (9 Ene 2009)

a 7500 del ibex espero a iberdrola renovables.Ni mas ni menos.


----------



## CHARLIE (9 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que este hilo ya está muy activo tanto los días de subidas como los de bajadas, así lo demuestra que estemos en la página 1250
> 
> Aunque los días de bajada siga estando mucho más activo.



Hombre, Mulder!

Encantado de volver a saludarte de nuevo.

¿Cómo han ido las vacaciones?

La verdad es que los últimos días de 2008, todos echábamos enfalta tus opiniones y también tus alegres y sinceras intervenciones. 

Feliz año 2009.

Saludos


----------



## Riviera (9 Ene 2009)

Me acaban de sacar los muy cabrones de vueling en un visto y no visto de 6,70 la han tirado en segundos a 6,10 y me ha saltado la stop .Me voy con un 8 % en verde y con el corazon increiblemente intacto.Si alguien tiene cojones parece claro que a vueling aun le queda recorrido al alza.Ahora mismo vuelve a 6,65


----------



## Mulder (9 Ene 2009)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Hombre, Mulder!
> 
> Encantado de volver a saludarte de nuevo.
> 
> ...



Las vacaciones bien, muchas gracias, aunque he llegado del verano sudamericano a la ola de frio europea, una tortura.

Feliz y plusvalioso año


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Ene 2009)

Buenas, soy nuevo por aqui.

Entre en Solaria hace unos dias a 2.15 ¿ que cojones hago me salgo ahora con un misero 7% a 2.30 o me aguanto como un campeon ?


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Ene 2009)

Bueno me autorespondo que ya lo he decidido, hasta que llegue a 10€ no la toco


----------



## chameleon (9 Ene 2009)

yo he entrado porque creo que se puede desmadrar, si comrpaste a 2,10 tienes mucho que ganar y poco que perder
stop en 2,15

edit: el google trend mola


----------



## chameleon (9 Ene 2009)

solaria a 2,45


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Ene 2009)

Lo ves en tiempo real ? A mi me sale a 2.32 solo


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

Felicidades, ha llegado +8,00% cuantas acciones tiene esa compañia?

Parece que no hay muchas disponibles para la compra.


----------



## Riviera (9 Ene 2009)

Soberbio Chameleon


----------



## tonuel (9 Ene 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Vuelve la emoción al parque......vamos esas caiditas a ver donde llegamos....habra certificación Tonuel???



ojalá... :o




Saludos


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Ene 2009)

Ole ole ole !! y pensar que casi las vendo a 2.30 hace unos minutos


----------



## Riviera (9 Ene 2009)

Eso es un ligero rebote o por fin se da la vuelta definitivamente?

p.d a 2,52


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

SOLARIA ha llegado al +12,00% las vendes ya Chamaleon?

Que bien que alguien saque provecho de un buen chicharro.


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Ene 2009)

Yo ya le saco un 17% pero voy a pasar de vender. Mira los de vueling que vendieron con un 20% estaran tirandose de los pelos jeje


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Ene 2009)

Por cierto, donde veis las cotizaciones que a mi me va con mucho retraso ?


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

Depende de lo invertido, si inviertes poco, te compesa la espera, en cambio si metes 150.000,00€ un 17% es una buena plusvalía.

Preguntaba antes por las acciones que había a la venta, porque he visto que el total negociado de las agencias era unos 125.000 títulos, por lo menos ayer.

Y que siga la fiesta de SOLARIA!

Ahora un +7,89%


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

No te lo ofrece tu broker online, mal asunto, yo que tú me cambiaria de momento a otro con tiempo real, ya!


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Felicidades, ha llegado +8,00% cuantas acciones tiene esa compañia?



Capitalización Bursátil Acciones en Mercado
255.901.067,51 101.146.667


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Ene 2009)

Pues estoy con el broker naranja de ing y con renta4 pero van con bastante retraso.


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

Ahora mismo +8,77 solaria, que tienes tu en la pantalla?

12:38h


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Ene 2009)

2,46 7,89% con renta4


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

Ojo, que puede que veamos un fuerte rebote si los americanos abren con ganas.

Ahora, -46 Futures WS


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

+7,02% a las 12:55h SOLARIA


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Ene 2009)

Pues parece que no va tan desfasado el de renta4. Antes estaba mirando en el naranja q es donde tengo las acciones de solaria


----------



## chameleon (9 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> SOLARIA ha llegado al +12,00% las vendes ya Chamaleon?
> 
> Que bien que alguien saque provecho de un buen chicharro.



gracias he tenido potra, no vendo, la próxima semana, creo que esto acaba de empezar

esperaré que el ibex toque 9800, igual a 4 eur o así wishful thinking jajaj


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

Mi enhorabuena, vueling se escapó, pero en esta ocasión has acertado, es recomendable un buen stop, aunque veo que puede superar los 3,00€ en los próximos días.

El max historico ha sido de +23,00€


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

Se de uno que tiene solarias a 12 Leuros


----------



## tonuel (9 Ene 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Se de uno que tiene solarias a 12 Leuros








Saludos


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

Comparable con los pillados de ACCIONA +200,00€ por acción.


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

Solaria es una mágnifica oportunidad para entrar, o mejor dicho haber estado dentro a menos de 2,00€

Como buen chicharro, hay que salir corriendo cuando tengamos las plusvalías deseadas.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

> uerte descenso de la producción industrial alemana	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> Se trata del dato de noviembre. Se esperaba una caída del 2.0 %, cuando el dato final ha sido un recorte del 3.1 %. La producción manufacturera ha retrocedido un 3.5 %, cuando la construcción se mantiene sin cambios.
> ...



From Carpatos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

Bueno como esto está aburrido, os cuelgo una cancioncilla para que os anime el día.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4X2KYOr-73s&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4X2KYOr-73s&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Ene 2009)

Cambiando de tema, digo de stock... como veis AIG ? yo estoy un pelin pillado a 2.86


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

Encuesta de sentimiento sobre el Ibex 35	[Imprimir]	


Ibex: El ratio de esta semana es de 0,416. La media de 4 semanas pasa de 0,436 a 0,4085.

Alcista

37.5%

Neutral

10.0%

Bajista

52.5%



Encuesta actualizada a 08/01/09

Usa: El ratio de esta semana es de 0,581. La media de 4 semanas pasa de 0,428 a 0,4528.

Alcistas 48,70%

Neutrales 16,23%

Bajistas 35,06%

Datos tremendamente contradictorios los que han salido esta semana, pues en usa salen muy muy optimistas y en cambio aquí en el ibex salen en línea de las últimas semanas; parte de culpa la debe tener el escaso volumen que ha habido en estas dos últimas semanas, por tantos festivos, que también deben haber influído en el número de votos y por eso esas distorsiones; esta semana deberíamos volver a la normalidad.

Por lo que respecta al ibex, los datos salen en línea que la semana pasada, con lo cual son unos datos neutrales; para confirmar todavía más el rebote, quizás hubiera sido mejor unos datos con más pesimismo.

En usa, vemos que como el ratio se acerca a los 0,6 nivel de mucho optimismo, si bien las cifras que estamos viendo estas últimas semanas son demasiado cambiantes y probablemente distorsionadas como he comentado antes.

Ya podéis ir votando en Sentimiento de mercado

Carpatos


----------



## Riviera (9 Ene 2009)

Otro que se sube al carro de solaria a 2.45.

Un tonto y su dinero permanecen poco tiempo juntos.Y yo soy un perfecto ejemplo


----------



## Hagen (9 Ene 2009)

como se inserta una imagen aki????

gracias


----------



## nief (9 Ene 2009)

cuando sale el paro en usa?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

AIG, yo la aguantaría. tuve tentaciones de entrar, pero al final no. Yo ahora, si tuviera pasta, no entraria en ningun valor largo, hoy. Por indicadores tecnicos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> como se inserta una imagen aki????
> 
> gracias



Hagen, tienes que ir a imageshack, y una vez subida, te dan el link, y lo insertas aqui, si tienes más problemas me escribes un privado con la imagen y te la subo yo.


----------



## otropepito (9 Ene 2009)

Me tiene un poco flipado las subidas de las inmobiliarias. Me gustaría hacer una encuesta. Qué creeis:

1.- Que después de las subidas, presentarán concurso de acreedores. 
2.- Que hay que tener un par de gónadas para meterse.
3.- Que es una trampa para despistaos.
4.- Que es una oportunidad.
5.- Que el lunes la subida la protagonizará Sacyr (ejem).
6.- Que me he fumado buena parte de la flora marroquí.


----------



## Hagen (9 Ene 2009)

Para nuestros amigos repsoleros.


----------



## Hagen (9 Ene 2009)

http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-repsol-1769344.html


----------



## chameleon (9 Ene 2009)

clica en la imagen y usas esa ruta: http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/2057/repsolpm4.jpg


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

[*IMG]http://s1.subirimagenes.com/otros/1769344repsol.jpg[/IMG*]
Nota: Para insertar la imagen, y que sólo se vea la imagen, tienes que poner lo que está puesto arriba, bien manualmente, o bien en el icono que es como una montañita con el sol ( justo entre el icono para poner URL´s y citas), quitando los asteriscos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

Hola.

A estas horas, tal y como veo el asunto, creo que podemos caer bastante, al menos en el stoxx 50. Está aguantando muy bien, pero, se está dando lo que Carpatos dice el cruce de la muerte en una hora, y parece que va para abajo. Por otro lado, puede subir, pero seguimos en lo mismo, depende de los putos americanos.


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

De todos modos, si bajamos, no tengo muy claro que valores comprar..... ACCIONA me gusta y sacyr tienen todos los sintomas de querer subir a base de bien, la semana que viene.


----------



## Claca (9 Ene 2009)

Creación de empleo -524.000 no agrícola frente a -550.000 esperados. Tasa de paro sube de 6,7 a 7,2 % peor de lo esperado que era 7%


----------



## chameleon (9 Ene 2009)

a las inmos las están maquillando. 

parte de la subida será por fondos que eligen aleatoriamente los valores que más bajan para incorporarlos
otra parte porque quieren maquillar los valores de cara a los concursos de acreedores  o para no tener que aportar nuevas garantías 

yo no sabría que comprar, pero si me das entre esas dos cogería acciona. la venta de repsol se aleja tan rápido como aparecen los problemas a lukoil, supongo que influirá en el valor.

edit: las dos velas rojas de azkuna no han sido suficientes, USA en positivo


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

IBR ha llegado a 3,24€ parece que vamos para arriba.


----------



## Mulder (9 Ene 2009)

Nos hemos puesto verdes con el dato del empleo, de mínimos a máximos en apenas 15 minutos, no está mal.

Ahora a seguir bajando de nuevo  y atención cuando vuelva a llegar a los mínimos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

Wall Street	
8772
8778
15:00
*29*


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b0tFra6YMv0&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b0tFra6YMv0&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

Dow	8,735.85	-6.61 (-0.08%)
S&P 500	908.39	-1.34 (-0.15%)
Nasdaq	1,608.58	-8.43 (-0.52%)


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Ene 2009)

No Teneis Fé


----------



## Hagen (9 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> No Teneis Fé



Vamos que yo estoy cortooooooooooooooo, me he puesto a las 3 con camiseta corta (con el frio que hace)

Gracias a todos por el curso de photoshop


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

Opssss... el ibex se ha girado de nuevo, una falsa caída, quizas.?


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

Que bien se siente uno cuando está fuera y el IBEX se tiñe de rojo. que malo soy!!! arghhhh!!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Vamos que yo estoy cortooooooooooooooo, me he puesto a las 3 con camiseta corta (con el frio que hace)
> 
> Gracias a todos por el curso de photoshop



Gracias a ti por tus aportaciones Hagen. Yo creo que más que una falsa caida, fué una falsa subida. 

DRAG DowN


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

Esas felicidades a Don Pepito.

Yo ahora estoy en Bxx.pa

*Dow	8,671.74	-70.72 (-0.81%)
S&P 500	900.93	-8.80 (-0.97%)
Nasdaq	1,598.01	-19.00 (-1.18%)
10y bond	2.46%	-0.01 (-0.40%)*
US loses another 524000 jobs 
Bizjournals.com - 45 minutes ago
The nation lost more than half a million jobs last month, while the unemployment rate soared to 7.2 percent, it was announced Friday morning.
Total 2008 job loss: 2.6 million CNNMoney.com
Economy loses 524000 jobs in December Reuters
BloggingStocks International Herald Tribune Related articles »


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Ene 2009)

Hola chicos.Quiero sangre.

Toi corto de indices.También Nikkei para alegrarme el curro de madrugada.
De momento voy justito +0´32%.A ver si Ibex palma con ganas.

Tengo cruzaos hasta los deditos de los pies.


----------



## Kujire (9 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Cambiando de tema, digo de stock... como veis AIG ? yo estoy un pelin pillado a 2.86



Ten fe, dentro de poco cambiarás la cara ...


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

Como va el stoxx?

en tiempo real.

IBEX -0,30%


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

Stoxx 2509 puntos -0.28% a 15:47

Donde estás Warren¿?


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

Vaya repaso que se está llevando hoy cintra, algún valiente quiere comprar?

Seguro que el lunes le meten un cohete en el backside.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

* Stoxx 50 2499 -0.70%*


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

*Dow	8,610.49	-131.97 (-1.51%)
S&P 500	894.24	-15.49 (-1.70%)
Nasdaq	1,580.95	-36.06 (-2.23%)
10y bond	2.45%	-0.02 (-0.81%)*


----------



## Ghell (9 Ene 2009)

Despues de ponerse en verde hasta la apertura del DJ, el ibex esta a menos de una hora por cerrar con un rojo bien bonito.

Así pues viendo que el Ibex terminará en rojo si o si....que creéis, ¿lunes alcista o seguiremos de bajada?


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

Esto se va calentado, como nos vamos a alegrar el día!

Que comportamiento más insolidario con los compañeros del hilo que están dentro, yo iré dentro si las cosas van mejorando, inversamente.


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Ene 2009)

Esto ya pinta bien .
Toi
+5,19% DJI.
+4,44% Ibx
+6,90 % nikkei


Pooodeeeemooooos!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Esto ya pinta bien .
> Toi
> +5,19% DJI.
> +4,44% Ibx
> ...



Ya ya, pero me refiero donde dices que estás corto¿?

Saludos!


----------



## rosonero (9 Ene 2009)

Esto de la bolsa y sus analistos, como dijo aquel sobre la justicia, es un cachondeo.

En cotizalia cuando el IBEX iba pa'rriba el titular era:

"El Ibex entra en positivo gracias al dato de empleo en EEUU" Pero conio!!!!, se preveían 500.000 al final son 524.000 pero resulta que se esperaban más de los previstos ::

Que no me lo invento, aquí está El Ibex entra en positivo gracias al dato de empleo en EEUU - Cotizalia.com

Lo bueno es que ahora pueden hacer servir el mismo artículo cambiando sólo una palabra en el titular que ahora sería: "El Ibex entra en negativo gracias al dato de empleo en EEUU"


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Ene 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Ya ya, pero me refiero donde dices que estás corto¿?
> 
> Saludos!



Pues Ibex,DJI,Nikkei.Con unos warris de Ibercaja.


----------



## rosonero (9 Ene 2009)

En la misma portada


----------



## Sargento Highway (9 Ene 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Esto de la bolsa y sus analistos, como dijo aquel sobre la justicia, es un cachondeo.
> 
> En cotizalia cuando el IBEX iba pa'rriba el titular era:
> 
> ...



estos periodistos...

se esperaban 550.000


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

*Dow	8,606.58	-135.88 (-1.55%)
S&P 500	891.96	-17.77 (-1.95%)
Nasdaq	1,574.55	-42.46 (-2.63%)
10y bond	2.43%	-0.05 (-2.02%)
*


----------



## Kujire (9 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News .... Oficina del Presidente-Electo*

Obama va a nombrar a otros dos miembr@s de su gabinete dentro de unos minutos ... si dice algo interesante os lo cuento.

Por cierto, cintra es normal que caiga, lo anormal eran las subidas de ayer después de conocer que su aventura en US terminó ayer.


----------



## Mulder (9 Ene 2009)

Pues ya lo han visto, el influjo de la luna llena es terrible, del amanecer de las amapolas al infierno en menos de media hora, hasta a mi que me lo esperaba me ha sorprendido un poco por lo violento del movimiento.

Ahora mismo espero que las bajadas se moderen un poco y que se rebote levemente tras el cierre europeo, sin perder el rojo. A mi, personalmente, me convenía más acabar hoy en verde, pero las cosas son como son. Hay que ir con el mercado y nunca ponerse en su contra porque el es quien manda.

Este lunes es posible que retomemos las alzas porque veo indicios, aunque aun es algo pronto para decirlo, veamos como terminan los gringos y sacaremos conclusiones.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

STOXX 50 acaba de de perforar las EMAS de 4 18 y 40 en días. Obviamente, unas antes que otras, pero que vamos que no se ha dejado ninguna.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ya lo han visto, el influjo de la luna llena es terrible, del amanecer de las amapolas al infierno en menos de media hora, hasta a mi que me lo esperaba me ha sorprendido un poco por lo violento del movimiento.
> 
> Ahora mismo espero que las bajadas se moderen un poco y que se rebote levemente tras el cierre europeo, sin perder el rojo. A mi, personalmente, me convenía más acabar hoy en verde, pero las cosas son como son. Hay que ir con el mercado y nunca ponerse en su contra porque el es quien manda.
> 
> Este lunes es posible que retomemos las alzas porque veo indicios, aunque aun es algo pronto para decirlo, veamos como terminan los gringos y sacaremos conclusiones.



Trend is your friend. I want to believe Mr. Mulder.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

Apoooyandinggg en el stoxx50...



> Carpatos:
> 
> Esto tiene muy mala pinta parece que nos podemos ir al soporte de los hedge en el entorno 860-870 en el Mini. El mercado está muy tocado, y esto cada vez más claro, rebote sin volumen en navidades y desplome en cuanto ha vuelto el volumen. Mercado que vuelve a estar muy peligroso, demasiada violencia en las bajadas


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

Me voy un rato fuera y solo veo el ibex caer -1,00% cuando el stoxx está por -1,90% me he perdido algo?

IBR 3,15€ CONSUELO DE GALLINAS que han vendido a 3,16€ esta mañana, luego se vieron hasta 3,26€ :-(


----------



## Kujire (9 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News .... Oficina del Presidente-Electo*



> Nuestra economía perdió empleo en todos los meses, y tenemos a 3.4M que desean trabajar y no pueden, la situación es crítica para muchas familias que no pueden pagar sus facturas. Mi plan va a crar 3M y voy a trabajar con el congreso para hacerlo posible. El informe de hoy muestra la severidad de la situación econ. tenemos una situación devastadora, es el momento de actuar sin más dilación



... por lo demás ha nombrado al DNI(coordinador de los Serv. de Inteligencia NSA ...), al jefe de la CIA (servicios de inteligencia) etc ... y al HomeLand Security Advisor y blablabla

Edito: Ha dicho además: "Durante mi mandato los US no torturá, y nos someteremos a la Convención de Ginebra" (supongo que hace ref. a los derechos de los prisioneros de guerra)

Con respecto a Irán: " Irán es una amenaza para los US, pero debemos usar la diplomacia, no diré más hasta el 20th"



> Periodista palmero: Ha habido críticas a su plan de que no es demasiado?
> 
> Obama: Otros han dicho que es demasiado grande ... nuestro desafío es encontrar ideas que nos ayuden a crear trabjos de manera eficiente, el congreso puede tener buenas ideas y las aceptaré, si sus ideas son mejores las acepto, quiero que esto funcione indepen. de su ideologia. No es una opción sentarse y pelear entre nosostros cuando la gente sufre


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

Soy de lo peor, estoy dentro de IBR a 3,11€


----------



## Hagen (9 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Soy de lo peor, estoy dentro de IBR a 3,11€



Ten cuidado, la matriz se deja mas del 3%

Creo que el lunes a primera hora estarán más baratas.

No deberías esperar para compensar perdidas??


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

Si, pero intuyo que se va a recuperar al cierre, ha tocado los 3,28€ durante la sesión.


----------



## chameleon (9 Ene 2009)

sois unos cagaos, perdemos 66 puntillos y carpatos se mea y presagia el apocalipsis. siempre igual...

lo que hay es volatilidad, como siempre, no hay miedo


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

Un dato curioso, ayer sacyr estaba en rojo y en subasta llegò a +2,21%

Vamos a recuperar verdes en subasta.


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

Tengo un problema, me ha comprado 150.000€ de IBR, voy a venderlas ya... me he colado con un 0 de más.

Mi broker me deja crédito.


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

Era solo una bromilla, he comprado 1500,00€


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

CINTRA ha recuperado desde 5.07€ que se ha visto hoy.


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> sois unos cagaos, perdemos 66 puntillos y carpatos se mea y presagia el apocalipsis. siempre igual...
> 
> lo que hay es volatilidad, como siempre, no hay miedo



Pues a mí la volatilidad es lo que más me asustaría si fuese alcista.

Suele preceder bajadas.


----------



## chameleon (9 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tengo un problema, me ha comprado 150.000€ de IBR, voy a venderlas ya... me he colado con un 0 de más.
> 
> Mi broker me deja crédito.



xDDDDDD

hace un mes estuve a punto de vender repsoles a 1,504
casi la lío... desde entonces trato de fijarme más jajajaj

seguro que salía enel hall of fame de los fondos "el pardillo de repsoles a 1eur"


----------



## Kujire (9 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> sois unos cagaos, perdemos 66 puntillos y carpatos se mea y presagia el apocalipsis. siempre igual...
> 
> lo que hay es volatilidad, como siempre, no hay miedo



Hyvä juttu jäämies!!!!


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

En fín hemos acabado en -0,96% y mis añoradas IBR a 3,13€ 2 centimos de plusvalías, quizás el lunes se vean los 3,28€ de nuevo. XD

IBERDROLA RENOVABLES, S.A. 3,13 -0,04 -1,26% 200560 3.11 3.13 27640

Con VOLUMEN DE COMPRA PARA EL LUNES, del bueno...


----------



## chameleon (9 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hyvä juttu jäämies!!!!



? te conozco? osea, me conoces? 

Ole Hyvä, mita kuulu


----------



## SNB4President (9 Ene 2009)

Es bonito el finés, verdad?


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

Al final como han quedado tus SOLARIAS, me pareció ver que estaban por 2,40€ pero no tengo ganas de abrir la ventana hasta el lunes.


----------



## Mulder (9 Ene 2009)

SNB4President dijo:


> Es bonito el finés, verdad?



Eso pensé el dia que me enteré de que suomi significaba finlandés en el mismo idioma finlandés, tras verlo en montones de manuales de instrucciones pensaba que se trataría de algún idioma africano 

Y yo que creía que ciertos productos los vendían hasta en la cochinchina.


----------



## Kujire (9 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ? te conozco? osea, me conoces?
> 
> Ole Hyvä, mita kuulu



[OFF Topic]

pues ... no sé ... debería? sólo es una felicitación por el estudio bien hecho con solaria, has batido al índice en un día dificil, eso merece un reconocimiento.

ihan hyvä, se oli kiva  viestin sinuan ...

[\OFF Topic]


----------



## chameleon (9 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Al final como han quedado tus SOLARIAS, me pareció ver que estaban por 2,40€ pero no tengo ganas de abrir la ventana hasta el lunes.



buenas, 2,43 ha quedado , ha entrado mucho volumen hoy y creo que es para quedarse al menos unos días. los que han salido al final son los pequeñitos

la próxima semana hay muchas cosas, bajadas de tipos, dividendos, rusia abre el gas, y sobre todo PAZ EN PALESTINA!!!

buen finde


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Ene 2009)

JODER, ya ha vuelto a hablar el "exotico" cuando pintaba bien la cosa


----------



## chameleon (9 Ene 2009)

kiitos paljon, hyvää viikonloppua

feliz finde


----------



## Kujire (9 Ene 2009)

Samoin heipa!

para ti también


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2009)

A pasarlo mejor que en el ibex, el lunes nos espera un buen día alcista!


----------



## Mulder (9 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> buenas, 2,43 ha quedado , ha entrado mucho volumen hoy y creo que es para quedarse al menos unos días. los que han salido al final son los pequeñitos
> 
> la próxima semana hay muchas cosas, bajadas de tipos, dividendos, rusia abre el gas, y sobre todo PAZ EN PALESTINA!!!
> 
> buen finde



También hay vencimiento de futuros y opciones.


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Ene 2009)

yo que sigo creyendo que esto no ha acabado...


----------



## Kujire (9 Ene 2009)

Mulder, me gustaría preguntarte cómo se presenta la semana que viene? y otra pregunta, he estado jugando con el qtstalker y no he podido meter los tikers del ibex cuando "load quotes" ... no me las carga :


----------



## Mulder (9 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Mulder, me gustaría preguntarte cómo se presenta la semana que viene? y otra pregunta, he estado jugando con el qtstalker y no he podido meter los tikers del ibex cuando "load quotes" ... no me las carga :



Yo de momento creo que será alcista, como mínimo el lunes y el viernes, además del vencimiento de futuros también dejamos atrás la luna llena y eso suele ser positivo. Como aun estoy recien vuelto de vacaciones no se que noticias importantes hay sobre tipos y demás, aunque el lunes NO hay noticias y eso en estos momentos ya puede ser considerado positivo.

En qtstalker para descargarte históricos o datos de fin de dia debes pulsar el icono que tiene dos ordenadores conectados (también está en el menú Tools->Quotes) entonces eliges: Yahoo, te aparece una ventana con 3 iconos arriba, el tercero (el más a la derecha) es donde le dices que tickers quieres tener, ahí puedes poner todos los que quieras separados por espacios, deben ser los mismos que usa el Yahoo Finance, como es lógico. Si te dejas alguno puedes volver a la misma pantalla y añadirle todos los que no tengas, procura usar mayúsculas para escribirlos, si son índices debes ponerle el simbolo ^ delante, igual que en la página del Yahoo.

Una vez que has 'dado de alta' los tickers debes descargarte los históricos, justo debajo de los iconos tienes un desplegable donde salen varias opciones: History, quote y un par más que yo nunca uso. En History le das las fechas que quieres tener y te descargará todo el histórico hasta donde pueda, en quote solo se descarga lo del dia hasta ese momento o, si es fin de semana o festivo, lo del último dia.

Para descargar los datos, debes decirle que tickers quieres o pulsar el cuadro 'All Symbols' y una vez lo tienes todo le das al primer icono (el que está arriba a la izquierda), deberías ver la barra de progreso trabajando en ese momento.

En fin, si tienes más dudas dime más concretamente lo que ocurre a ver si podemos solucionarlo.


----------



## Kujire (9 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo de momento creo que será alcista, como mínimo el lunes y el viernes, además del vencimiento de futuros también dejamos atrás la luna llena y eso suele ser positivo. Como aun estoy recien vuelto de vacaciones no se que noticias importantes hay sobre tipos y demás, aunque el lunes NO hay noticias y eso en estos momentos ya puede ser considerado positivo.
> 
> En qtstalker para descargarte históricos o datos de fin de dia debes pulsar el icono que tiene dos ordenadores conectados (también está en el menú Tools->Quotes) entonces eliges: Yahoo, te aparece una ventana con 3 iconos arriba, el tercero (el más a la derecha) es donde le dices que tickers quieres tener, ahí puedes poner todos los que quieras separados por espacios, deben ser los mismos que usa el Yahoo Finance, como es lógico. Si te dejas alguno puedes volver a la misma pantalla y añadirle todos los que no tengas, procura usar mayúsculas para escribirlos, si son índices debes ponerle el simbolo ^ delante, igual que en la página del Yahoo.
> 
> ...



Es que estaba pensando entrar ... aunque no me fio. 

Si, con respecto al tema de cargar los valores del ibex, lo que ocurre es que, p e, deseo cargar el ticker de Solaria, localizo el tiker y hago el proceso que describes y ... cuando lo busco en la ventana no me aparece(cuando no tengo problemas con los de US ), no sé cómo hay que ponerlo ... intento ponerlo como aparece en Yahoo, SLR.MC pero nada:


----------



## Mulder (9 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Es que estaba pensando entrar ... aunque no me fio.
> 
> Si, con respecto al tema de cargar los valores del ibex, lo que ocurre es que, p e, deseo cargar el ticker de Solaria, localizo el tiker y hago el proceso que describes y ... cuando lo busco en la ventana no me aparece(cuando no tengo problemas con los de US ), no sé cómo hay que ponerlo ... intento ponerlo como aparece en Yahoo, SLR.MC pero nada:



Eso es porque los tickers USA no tienen 'extensión' pero los de España tienen la 'extensión' .MC, lo que hace qtstalker con ellos es ponerlos en un directorio aparte. Donde ves los gráficos tienes al lado una lista de tickers con unos iconos encima, si vas al primero (el de más arriba a la izquierda) y pulsas sobre el primero de la lista (un icono de una carpeta seguido de ..) verás que tienes dos directorios, US y MC, dentro de MC están todos los españoles.

Aunque los índices si salen en el directorio US  pero es que ahí el programa mete todo lo que no tenga 'terminación'. Si algún día, por ejemplo, te bajas acciones alemanas verás otra carpeta que se llama DE.


----------



## Kujire (9 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso es porque los tickers USA no tienen 'extensión' pero los de España tienen la 'extensión' .MC, lo que hace qtstalker con ellos es ponerlos en un directorio aparte. Donde ves los gráficos tienes al lado una lista de tickers con unos iconos encima, si vas al primero (el de más arriba a la izquierda) y pulsas sobre el primero de la lista (un icono de una carpeta seguido de ..) verás que tienes dos directorios, US y MC, dentro de MC están todos los españoles.
> 
> Aunque los índices si salen en el directorio US  pero es que ahí el programa mete todo lo que no tenga 'terminación'. Si algún día, por ejemplo, te bajas acciones alemanas verás otra carpeta que se llama DE.



Vaya!virgenzita virgenzita si todos estaban ahí!, :o jo que sorpresa ... me siento un poco más tonta de lo habitual. Mira que si no me lo dices ... 

Te doy un +10 en Soporte Técnico!!


----------



## Mulder (9 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Vaya!virgenzita virgenzita si todos estaban ahí!, :o jo que sorpresa ... me siento un poco más tonta de lo habitual. Mira que si no me lo dices ...
> 
> Te doy un +10 en Soporte Técnico!!



Llevo usándolo desde la versión 0.30 o 0.29, me he bajado muchas veces las versión CVS y la he compilado para ver las novedades, llevo años en la lista de correo de los desarrolladores proponiendo mejoras o anunciando los bugs que detecto, aunque aun quedan unos cuantos, y además lo tengo modificado para poder tener el rango de 3 minutos que no sale en la versión oficial, ahora mismo estoy trabajando a ver si puedo sacar los gráficos de 2 y 4 horas aunque aun no lo consigo.

Se que no es el mejor programa del mundo, pero es el único de estas características que funciona en Linux, que es mi sistema preferido, y lo puedo personalizar a mi gusto desde el fuente. Además tengo montada toda una parafernalia de programas alrededor de el para tener gráficos en tiempo real e históricos con que alimentarlo y hasta un programa para que me saque el tiempo real de cualquier día a cualquier hora para poder 'practicar' los fines de semana o festivos sintiendo la misma adrenalina que cuando el mercado está abierto.

Casi ná


----------



## Kujire (9 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Llevo usándolo desde la versión 0.30 o 0.29, me he bajado muchas veces las versión CVS y la he compilado para ver las novedades, llevo años en la lista de correo de los desarrolladores proponiendo mejoras o anunciando los bugs que detecto, aunque aun quedan unos cuantos, y además lo tengo modificado para poder tener el rango de 3 minutos que no sale en la versión oficial, ahora mismo estoy trabajando a ver si puedo sacar los gráficos de 2 y 4 horas aunque aun no lo consigo.
> 
> Se que no es el mejor programa del mundo, pero es el único de estas características que funciona en Linux, que es mi sistema preferido, y lo puedo personalizar a mi gusto desde el fuente. Además tengo montada toda una parafernalia de programas alrededor de el para tener gráficos en tiempo real e históricos con que alimentarlo y hasta un programa para que me saque el tiempo real de cualquier día a cualquier hora para poder 'practicar' los fines de semana o festivos sintiendo la misma adrenalina que cuando el mercado está abierto.
> 
> Casi ná



Pues novata! ... sin embargo conozco bien el lenguaje y la librería del UI(no la técnica), soy bastante "buena" (kissing myself in this moment) en algoritmos, matrices, UIs, etc... de hecho cuando lo mencionaste lo que me atrajo es la capacidad de customización(? siento el anglicismo) y el no empezar de cero, aunque algunas veces lo prefiero. Aún así lo estoy evaluando, no me conformo con lo que he encontrado hasta ahora, por otro lado *creo que es un proyecto muy interesante*. _Ya sabes, cuando sabes cocinar, te gusta ir a un restaurante bueno para aprender pero sigues deseando cocinar tus propias recetas  _


----------



## Hagen (9 Ene 2009)

los americanos han ido a ver minimos del dia en los ultimos 15 minutos!!!

-1,68% el Down Jones!!!!


----------



## chameleon (9 Ene 2009)

joder que ostión


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo de momento creo que será alcista, como mínimo el lunes y el viernes, además del vencimiento de futuros también dejamos atrás la luna llena y eso suele ser positivo. Como aun estoy recien vuelto de vacaciones no se que noticias importantes hay sobre tipos y demás, aunque el lunes NO hay noticias y eso en estos momentos ya puede ser considerado positivo.
> 
> En qtstalker para descargarte históricos o datos de fin de dia debes pulsar el icono que tiene dos ordenadores conectados (también está en el menú Tools->Quotes) entonces eliges: Yahoo, te aparece una ventana con 3 iconos arriba, el tercero (el más a la derecha) es donde le dices que tickers quieres tener, ahí puedes poner todos los que quieras separados por espacios, deben ser los mismos que usa el Yahoo Finance, como es lógico. Si te dejas alguno puedes volver a la misma pantalla y añadirle todos los que no tengas, procura usar mayúsculas para escribirlos, si son índices debes ponerle el simbolo ^ delante, igual que en la página del Yahoo.
> 
> ...



A Mulder y a Kijure:

Habeis probado el prorealtime¿?.

Que ventajas tiene el qstalker frente a este¿?.

Yo con el proreal, muy contento, tiene pulgins de autodetección de colgados, martillos, morningstar, manos fuertes, etc.

Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Ene 2009)

joder! estos americanos me han jodido mi dia negro... se han quedado a medias... 1 hora mas y triunfo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Venga, pongo la plantilla pa la porra.
> 
> *ALCISTAS: Don Pepito
> NICHICHANILIMONADISTAS:
> ...




22:44


La semana que viene más


----------



## Kujire (9 Ene 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> A Mulder y a Kijure:
> 
> Habeis probado el prorealtime¿?.
> 
> ...



no lo conozco, como le dije a Mulder soy novata en este tipo de software, pero por lo que he visto a través de su página, estamos hablando de de cosas distintas para obtener lo mismo al fin y al cabo.

Haciendo un símil....

Proreal es como un coche, con un motor, asientos de cuero, aire acondicionado, una señorita que te dice "Buenos Dias Mix" cuando lo enciendes, te avisa de las luces si te las olvidas, etc.. y todas las comodidades que quieras. Pero ojo, es de alquiler(web). Todas estas comodidades vienen con una factura mensual por su utilización.

Qtstalker es un coche por piezas que aún está por hacer, tiene un motor, unas buenas ruedas, su caja de cambios ... pero es tuyo(lo bajas y te lo instalas) y cuando lo pruebas si no te gusta algo en vez de darte un plugin, te dan una cajita de herramientas para que te apañes y si tienes suerte hay otros usuarios(como Mulder ) de ese coche que le han añadido un cinturón de seguridad o el maletero muy amablemente te las pueden regalar.

Los dos son coches y te llevan a dónde quieras, el secreto de este tipo de soft es obtener datos en tiempo real, cosa casi imposible hace años, dado que nadie te quiere dar esa info sin que pagues por ella, por lo demás su mecánica es sencilla, sin embargo su negocio es tremendo...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> no lo conozco, como le dije a Mulder soy novata en este tipo de software, pero por lo que he visto a través de su página, estamos hablando de de cosas distintas para obtener lo mismo al fin y al cabo.
> 
> Haciendo un símil....
> 
> ...



El proreal es gratis, al menos en su versión básica, sin tiempo real. Para tiempo real tengo el que me viene con el broker, que sigue siendo el mismo proreal, peeeero, en la versión light. Si cargais la pantalla completa, ya estais pidiendo a los reyes otro monitor.

Yo y algún compañero es el que utilizamos. Y bastante bien. Para cosas sencillitas y del día a dia, al funcionar casi siempre en 4 horas, el que nos da el broker, pero si hay que meterse en cosas heavys, proreatime en días, que menos da una piedra.

Mirad que indicador curioso que ha desarrollado un españolito.

Indicador Blai5 Koncorde: Qué es

http://www.blai5.net/blai5_eines_koncorde.htm

Todo una mina claymore para la llamada mano de Dios.

Edito: En este está el tiempo real gratis¿?. En todos los mercados¿?. A ver si me podeis pasar un enlace para descargarlo para Xp.

Graciñas a ambos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Ene 2009)

la semana que viene promete... esta se ha quedado medias en mi cojo-grafico


----------



## donpepito (10 Ene 2009)

Bueno.... como han acabado los americanos, poca caída.... el lunes hay que recuperarse.

Saludos y hasta el lunes!


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Llevo usándolo desde la versión 0.30 o 0.29, me he bajado muchas veces las versión CVS y la he compilado para ver las novedades, llevo años en la lista de correo de los desarrolladores proponiendo mejoras o anunciando los bugs que detecto, aunque aun quedan unos cuantos, y además lo tengo modificado para poder tener el rango de 3 minutos que no sale en la versión oficial, ahora mismo estoy trabajando a ver si puedo sacar los gráficos de 2 y 4 horas aunque aun no lo consigo.
> 
> Se que no es el mejor programa del mundo, pero es el único de estas características que funciona en Linux, que es mi sistema preferido, y lo puedo personalizar a mi gusto desde el fuente. Además tengo montada toda una parafernalia de programas alrededor de el para tener gráficos en tiempo real e históricos con que alimentarlo y hasta un programa para que me saque el tiempo real de cualquier día a cualquier hora para poder 'practicar' los fines de semana o festivos sintiendo la misma adrenalina que cuando el mercado está abierto.
> 
> Casi ná




Pues no conocia yo el programa este. Ahora mismo estoy haciendo un emerge qtstalker y compilando a ver que tal 

Version 0.35 por cierto, es la ultima ?


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Ene 2009)

Habeis probado el smtm ? Ahi os dejo el link por si acaso:

SMTM Perl/Tk global stock ticker


----------



## Samzer (10 Ene 2009)

*Stocks In Focus For Monday*

Among the companies whose shares are expected to see active trade in Monday's session are Alcoa, Micron Technology, Rambus and Citigroup....

Stocks In Focus For Monday - FOXBusiness.com


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Ene 2009)

Dos capturas del proreal.













Perdon por la resolución, pero es para que se vea mejor.

Saludotes


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Ene 2009)

Ibexeros yo os invoco... 

Os parece que en el S&P500 está a punto de cerrarse un HCH invertido?
Las clavículas serían el 4/11 y el 6/01. Para cumplirse no tendría que bajar más allá del 752 (mínimos de octubre) y tendría que buscar más o menos el 910.

Potencial de 233 puntos arriba a partir del 910. Un 25%

Saludos...

PD: Mixtables yo también uso el prorealtime 
PD2: Salen o no salen los datos de las bolsas orientales!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Ene 2009)

Por cierto y hablando del IBEX:

-La línea de tendencia bajista trazada entre el 19/05 y 3/10, se ha cumplido con el máximo del 6/01, con lo que se hace "fuerte"...
-El estocástico sobre el IBEX, dice que la sobrecompra que tiene ahora mismo, no se veía desde noviembre del 2007... (y todos sabemos lo que pasó en noviembre 07, cuando estábamos en 15800 puntos)... glups

Saludos...

PD: Ya véis, el otro post era alcista para el S&P500 y éste es bajista para el IBEX35...  Cada cual que coja el que más le convenga... 

PD2: A ver si soy capaz de pegar alguna gráfica...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ene 2009)

Hola Lascosas, yo para colgarla, utilizo el imageshack, y después copias los links que te dan, y te aparece en la pantalla.

Yo sigo siendo bajista (quizás por wishful thinking), pero esas velas negras creo que necesitan unos dias para ser digeridas. Respecto al IBEX, lo veo caro caro caro.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Ene 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Hola Lascosas, yo para colgarla, utilizo el imageshack, y después copias los links que te dan, y te aparece en la pantalla.
> 
> Yo sigo siendo bajista (quizás por wishful thinking), pero esas velas negras creo que necesitan unos dias para ser digeridas. Respecto al IBEX, lo veo caro caro caro.



No, si colgarla ya sé... (gracias), lo que pasa es que me entró un virus y perdí el paint-brush que utilizaba para editar fotos y no tengo ningún programa de edición de imágenes. Pero estoy en ello... 

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ene 2009)

Aprovecho también para colgar una web muy interesante para conseguir información financiera de cotizadas.

Ejemplo: Acciona.

Acciona SA (ANA.MC): Financial Ratios - BusinessWeek

Y en reuters, que aunque más sencilla, es más rapido de leer.

http://www.reuters.com/finance/stocks/overview?symbol=ANA.MC


----------



## SNB4President (11 Ene 2009)

Qué bien que van estos enlaces, muchas gracias. 

Ahora vamos a por el repasito de las bolsas del medio oriente: 

Egipto: -0,14%
Kuwait: -0,99%
Israel: +2,17%
Bahrain: -0,77%
Arabia Saudí: +0,10%
Jordania: -1,21%
Oman: +0,46%
Qatar: -1,36%
Emiratos Árabes Unidos: -1,06%


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto y hablando del IBEX:
> 
> -La línea de tendencia bajista trazada entre el 19/05 y 3/10, se ha cumplido con el máximo del 6/01, con lo que se hace "fuerte"...
> -El estocástico sobre el IBEX, dice que la sobrecompra que tiene ahora mismo, no se veía desde noviembre del 2007... (y todos sabemos lo que pasó en noviembre 07, cuando estábamos en 15800 puntos)... glups
> ...





No me extraña que te preocupe el Ibex,esta pa pedir la cuenta.Hemos chocado con la linea de tendencia principal.

Huid insensatos...

Lo del SP no lo entiedo,estoy en el curro, a ver si desde casa con el Visual...

Me espera una noche divertida.Aun tengo abierto un corto en el Nikkei

Saludos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Ene 2009)

jeje, ahora entendeis pq decia lo de los 3 dias de caidas?


donde acabará esta onda? porque los 7800-8000 son claros no?


----------



## Dolmen (12 Ene 2009)

Vaya, vaya... cuando toca la línea caen 3000 puntillos del ala mínimo.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (12 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> No me extraña que te preocupe el Ibex,esta pa pedir la cuenta.Hemos chocado con la linea de tendencia principal.
> 
> Huid insensatos...
> 
> ...



si retrocedes en el tiempo puedes ver otro canal más brutal


que empezó en octubre del 2007


acojona un poco la verdad


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Ene 2009)

dolmen dijo:


> vaya, Vaya... Cuando Toca La Línea Caen 3000 Puntillos Del Ala Mínimo.



9500-3000 ó 3500 = ¿?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Ene 2009)

Lo grave de esto, es que en dolares de 2002... ( Esto es, recapitalizamos el poder adquisitivo en dolares de 2002; con una inflación media del 8% ( y soy optimista)... el Dow tiene la friolera de...

((1)/(1.08^6)= 0.63; 

63% de 8500=* 4.529 Puntos*

Para que luego digan que eso de imprimir billetes, no es crear valor.

También hay otra regla de tres con las moneditas de oro y los pisos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Ene 2009)

Futuros by IGMARKETS.

IBEX= -55
WS= -44
DAX= -54.

*Australia	ASX 100	-94.90	-3.08%	3,024.50	1/12 10:35am
Australia	ASX All Ords	-116.00	-3.15%	3,618.40	1/12 10:35am
Australia	ASX Mid-cap 50	-106.50	-3.14%	3,319.60	1/12 10:35am*


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Ene 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Futuros by IGMARKETS.
> 
> IBEX= -55
> WS= -44
> DAX= -54.



recuerda el viernes...

save by the bell


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Ene 2009)

Mira como han abierto nuestros amigos los Antipodos.

Hoy es dia festivo en Japón, ( estoy al 90% de confianza) asi que Wbuffete, dará palmas con las orejas. Entre lo que caigan hoy, pasado ni con paracaidas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Ene 2009)

es que no teneis fé...


el que peor pinta para mi es ACX... joder, y mira que lo estaba sigueindo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Ene 2009)

Australia	ASX 100	-48.30	-1.57%	3,029.10	1/12 10:44am
Australia	ASX All Ords	-57.30	-1.56%	3,623.10	1/12 10:44am
Australia	ASX Mid-cap 50	-65.70	-1.94%


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Ene 2009)

corto de SP:

no puede con techo?





mas largo a groso modo... mas vale que pare ahi.... si no... no sé...

en verano será el cruce aprox... si pierde ese... igual encuentra algo pero pinta mal mal


opiniones?

me falta la linea que une minimos 1998, 2003 y justo aproximadamente con la de este nivel de largo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Ene 2009)

Se acabaron las tonterías, esta caída no es como las de las últimas semanas, parece que la volatilidad sube, ¿momentos decisivos?


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Ene 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Se acabaron las tonterías, esta caída no es como las de las últimas semanas, parece que la volatilidad sube, ¿momentos decisivos?



El otro dia comentaba con Chameleon lo de la volatilidad.Tenia la sensacion de que repuntaba.Ahora con tu grafico lo veo claro.

Chicos,una mano en el teclado y otra en las calandrakas!!

Mixtables,¿es festivo en Japon? No tenia idea.


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2009)

Buenos días.

Hemos abierto en negativo pero vamos a recuperar el verde en breve, nuevo achuchon a URBAS, +25% Solaria está en negativo.

IBR está oscilando.


----------



## chameleon (12 Ene 2009)

solaria en positivo a 2,47 
rango 2,41 - 2,48

sigo dentro, creo que superará el 2,5


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2009)

Perfecto.... SOLARIA puede ser el chicharro de esta semana, entre otros, teniendo en cuenta que se encuentra a una décima parte de su valor.

Mucha suerte!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Ene 2009)

Buenos días a todos...

Cárpatos para comenzar el día:
*"...Hay que recordar que desde que las bolsas iniciaron el rebote a finales de noviembre según datos de Bloomberg el 91% de las empresas europeas que han dado resultados lo han hecho peor de lo esperado. Así que el rebote sigue sustentado en nada."*

WBuffete, esa era exactamente la gráfica a la que me refería. La del S&P une las fechas que puse en el post.

Azkunaveteya, esa gráfica la dibujé hace tiempo y la miro bastante, si pasa esa línea de tendencia de más de ventitantos años, glups (pero, glups, glups...)

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Ene 2009)

*¿Qué es una opción?
*Una opción sobre acción es un contrato, el cual le otorga al comprador el derecho, pero no la obligación de vender o comprar un activo subyacente o un índice a un especifico precio y a una fecha determinada. Generalmente el subyacente de un contrato de opción sobre acción esta conformado por 100 acciones de la misma compañía. Existen dos tipos de opciones, Calls y Puts.

*¿Qué es una opción de compra - Call?
*Una opción call le otorga al comprador el derecho, pero no la obligación de comprar un activo subyacente a un especifico precio y a una fecha determinada. El vendedor de una opción call tiene la obligación de vender el activo subyacente si el comprador de la opción hace uso de su ejercicio.

*¿Qué es una opción de venta - Put?
*Una opción put le otorga al comprador el derecho, pero no la obligación de vender un activo subyacente a un especifico precio y a una fecha determinada. El vendedor de una opción put tiene la obligación de comprar el activo subyacente si el comprador elige ejercer su opción para vender.

Dicho esto...

*EuroStoxx: En el vencimiento enero que termina el viernes tenemos 987.645 calls abiertos y 1.138.355 puts* 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2009)

Y esto significa que el stoxx va a subir el viernes?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Ene 2009)

Gráfico diario del Ratio Put/Call del C.B.O.E. 







Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (12 Ene 2009)

en algún momento teníamos que encontrarnos con esas líneas. no creo que las superemos porque no estamos alcistas.
estamos en un lateral, botando arriba y abajo. si bajamos ahora no es para irnos al infierno, sino al entorno de los 8500 del ibex para volver a subir. y lo haremos suavemente, se acabaron las caídas del 10%.


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Dicho esto...
> 
> *EuroStoxx: En el vencimiento enero que termina el viernes tenemos 987.645 calls abiertos y 1.138.355 puts*
> 
> Saludos...



Las opciones también tienen un precio objetivo prefijado cuando se compran o venden, habría que ver hacia donde apuntan la mayoría de los put y los call para saber donde nos dirigiremos a vencimiento.


----------



## chameleon (12 Ene 2009)

poquito volumen, está todo el mundo con miedo


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2009)

JAZZTEL +11,20% a 0,19E


----------



## chameleon (12 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> JAZZTEL +11,20% a 0,19E



hay unas oportunidades tremendas.
los chicos del pelotazo de la semana están hablando de zeltia. a mi no me convence mucho. anoche miré FAES, iberia e inditex. las cogería por ese orden, pero están las tres muy alto ahora, todo depende de que no demos el bajón esta semana. 

lo digo por ir diciendo empresas, a ver que opinais.

miré repsol, hoy habia pensado entrar si llega a 15,7, pero no llegará ahí a no ser que los americanos den el bajón.


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2009)

REPSOL tiene que bajar algo más, el día 15 hay dividendos.

Jazztel es muy peligrosa, prefiero no quedarme pillado, son variaciones de centimos, y para comprar y vender ya hay que perder un centimo, un porcentaje de casí el 5% en cada ocasión.

Yo sigo con mis IBR, otra que me gusta es ACCIONA, pero está muy cara.


----------



## chameleon (12 Ene 2009)

es que aciona está muy alta, como las otras. hace falta un pequeño ajuste para entrar cómodos.

edit: joer inet en el trabajo me funciona fatal, solaria 2,54
volumen muy inferior al del viernes, me parece una subida en falso


----------



## Newclo (12 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> REPSOL tiene que bajar algo más, el día 15 hay dividendos.



¿Dónde puedo consultar la fecha de pago de los Dividendos? 

¿Con qué antelación se suele saber?

¿Es interesante entrar unos días antes para cobrar dividendo y vender después? Supongo que dependerá de si la evolución de la cotización compensa o no el dividendo... pero, bueno, espero vuestras respuestas.

Gracias


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2009)

Normalmente en la propia web de la cotizada.... en el apdo inversores, no obstante.... en tu broker tiene que existir una opción donde te desglosan por fecha las prox empresas con reparto de dividendos.

Tienes que tenerlas en cartera como límite el día 14 de enero para poder cobrar el dividendo.


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2009)

A cuanto está ahora ACCIONA, se me ha quedado en punto muerto desde las 13:28H

Ya la tengo de nuevo.... -2,55% esto se anima, pero el dato de hoy hace daño.


----------



## Hagen (12 Ene 2009)

tus accionas

2 600 91,35 - 91,50 167 1 

1 366 91,30 - 91,60 696 3 

2 349 91,25 - 91,95 88 1 

6 1.604 91,20 - 92,00 869 5 

2 280 91,15 - 92,20 157 2


----------



## Hagen (12 Ene 2009)

Esto esta muy parado

Deberiamos caer en la apertura de los americanos para cerrar el gap, al -1,5% y a partir de ese momento remontar.

Creo que sera el momento para cerrar los cortos.

Por cierto IBR estan soltando lastre algun HF he visto varias ordenes bestiales.

Así que si aguanta y subimos, tendra un fuerte potencial.


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2009)

Iberdrola Whq ó Ibr?


----------



## Riviera (12 Ene 2009)

Newclo dijo:


> ¿Dónde puedo consultar la fecha de pago de los Dividendos?
> 
> ¿Con qué antelación se suele saber?










Conforme esta el patio lo ultimo que haria es entrar en cualquiera tan solo por los dividendos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Ene 2009)

Chicos, de verdad que no es porque yo este corto y sea wishful thinking, pero creo que nos caemos.


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2009)

ACCIONA ha perdido casí un -10,00% en unas sesiones, ya es hora que vuelva la los 63,00€ o los 53,00€ mínimo historico.


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2009)

Repsol tendría que descontar el div de 0,52€ el día 15, así que la vemos de nuevo por menos de 15,00€ esta semana.


----------



## wsleone (12 Ene 2009)

Newclo dijo:


> ¿Dónde puedo consultar la fecha de pago de los Dividendos?
> 
> ¿Con qué antelación se suele saber?
> 
> ...



Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones a la izquierda, debajo de empresas -> dividendos


----------



## chameleon (12 Ene 2009)

he puesto orden de venta solaria a 2,57
si los americanos se ponen en positivo creo que puede ser el tope del día, a ver si entra

y mañana ya veremos


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2009)

Muy bien que has hecho, desconozco la liquidez que tiene SOLARIA, muchas veces el volumen de algunas cotizadas, me echa hacia atrás, por eso prefiero las del IBEX35.

Acciona está bajando -4,10%


----------



## Hagen (12 Ene 2009)

Acciona 89,00 -5,02%


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Ene 2009)

Bueno pues ya me habeis acojonado y tambien he puesto a la venta mis Solarias a 2.58 que soy muy avaricioso  Seria un +20% justo que no esta mal (luego llegara a 4 y me tirare de los pelos)


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2009)

Chamaleon, esas repsoles te están llamando....


----------



## chameleon (12 Ene 2009)

pues estoy mosqueado, creo que las están subiendo artificialmente
a ver si salgo ya


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2009)

Yo hoy pensaba que íbamos a subir, al menos algo, debido a que no había datos relevantes como excusa, además hemos abierto a la baja y lo primero que han hecho las bolsas es ir a cerar el gap, que estaba cerca.

Luego en el Stoxx hemos tenido un gran lateral sobre la resistencia de 2476 donde se ha rebotado 4 veces a la 5a nos hemos ido a los infiernos rápidamente y ahora volvemos a recuperar pero aun por debajo del 2476.

Este es uno de esos días donde no acabo de entender bien lo que hacen las bolsas, aunque creo que todo se debe a una falta patente de volumen, mañana es muy probable que tengamos más de lo mismo, aunque preferiría esperar al cierre europeo para confirmarlo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Ene 2009)

Nos caemos....
*-180 puntos*






Bienvenidos bajistas... 

Saludos...


----------



## SNB4President (12 Ene 2009)

Si es que estábamos al acecho.


----------



## Hagen (12 Ene 2009)

joer, con renovables......

IBR.MC 3,03 € -3,19% -0,10


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Ene 2009)

¿ Que os parece comprar FRE o FNM a $0.70 con SL en $0.60 y salida en $0.80? 
¿ Demasiado arriesgado ?


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Ene 2009)

Buenas tardes.
Quiero sangre.
Creo que DJI va a poner los nuevos mínimos -40 points,o sea,sobre 8480 según la proyección.

Poooodeeemooosss.
Sigo dentro.


Edito:
Si antes abro la boca antes se para.A cruzar hasta los deditos de los pies.


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2009)

Pues mucho me temo que vamos a cerrar en 3,00€ IBR.


----------



## un marronazo (12 Ene 2009)

tonuel.... certifica


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Ene 2009)

Y Paulson haciendo declaraciones que la cosa está muy chunga... :


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Y Paulson haciendo declaraciones que la cosa está muy chunga... :



Recuerda que Paulson es nuestro Paladín del Caos.
Ha tenido un detalle con estos "bearistas" del foro que le adoran,como has podido ver,por sus grandes poderes.


----------



## SNB4President (12 Ene 2009)

¿El Paulson este no se va con Obamita? Es que cansa su careto que no veas...


----------



## SNB4President (12 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Recuerda que Paulson es nuestro Paladín del Caos.
> Ha tenido un detalle con estos "bearistas" del foro que le adoran,como has podido ver,por sus grandes poderes.



Joer, pues claro que es el paladín bearista, yo quiero que baje pero que no me lo hunda, que todavía me acuerdo de mis inicios cuando hice la primera "pela" con Ferroviales fresquitos hoygan y aún conservo la esperanza.


----------



## kokaine (12 Ene 2009)

Yo no tengo nada en bolsa, pero me estoy pensando meter un 80% de los ahorros en bolsa, creo q no es buen momento y tengo la sospecha que la bolsa puede meter un batacazo de un 15 o 20% en los proximos 2-3meses y ese si que seria el momento de entrar con perfil a medio plazo, 1 o 2 años.

Alguien comparte esta vision mia, o son delirios al ver los intereses por los suelos?.


----------



## Sargento Highway (12 Ene 2009)

SNB4President dijo:


> ¿El Paulson este no se va con Obamita? Es que cansa su careto que no veas...



Lo que se va a ir con Obama son 2 o 3000 puntejos del dow al infierno  

tu espérate al día 20 y que se pase un poco la euforia por el nuevo presidente y su discursito de investidura... el rebote ha terminado


----------



## SNB4President (12 Ene 2009)

kokaine dijo:


> Yo no tengo nada en bolsa, pero me estoy pensando meter un 80% de los ahorros en bolsa, creo q no es buen momento y tengo la sospecha que la bolsa puede meter un batacazo de un 15 o 20% en los proximos 2-3meses y ese si que seria el momento de entrar con perfil a medio plazo, 1 o 2 años.
> 
> Alguien comparte esta vision mia, o son delirios al ver los intereses por los suelos?.



No estás solo, no estás solo...


----------



## tonuel (12 Ene 2009)

un marronazo dijo:


> tonuel.... certifica



¿Comoooorrlllll...? :

Acciona -5,12%
Cintra -5,03%
Sacyr  -5,02%





Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2009)

4 jornadas en negativo seguidas, eso es estabilidad


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Ene 2009)

Todavía es pronto, hay que esperar a los resultados del primer trimestre del 2009, para conocer, de la manera más aproximada, como lo van a hacer durante el resto del año.

Un saludo


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Ene 2009)

joder, que vamos para abajo! el analisis tecnico esta vigente!


----------



## Kujire (12 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... Madoff mess Update*

Hoy el juez ha decidido NO ENVIAR a la carcel a Bernie. Durante el finde se ha especulado de que le iban a enviar a la sombra (o según algunos al solsito de Cuba) *por el intento de enviar por correo joyas, relojes por Navidad y por los cheques que también quería enviar por correo como regalos de Reyes por valor de 174M$.*

Pues bien el juez ha dicho que Bernie lo único que podrá enviar por correo van a ser, a partir de ahora, postales :y previamente se las ha de enviar al juez. Seguirá bajo custodia en su "penhouse" apartamento vigilado 24h por guardias armados y monitoreado en sus movimientos, pero como no es una amenaza para la comunidad se libra de la celda, en todo caso es lo más parecido a un "Rey Mago".


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2009)

He comprado algunas repsoles en 15,63€ para aguantar como un jabato y obtener esos sabrosos dividendos.

Mañana me tumban la acción a 15,00€ :-(


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hoy el juez ha decidido NO ENVIAR a la carcel a Bernie. Durante el finde se ha especulado de que le iban a enviar a la sombra (o según algunos al solsito de Cuba) *por el intento de enviar por correo joyas, relojes por Navidad y por los cheques que también quería enviar por correo como regalos de Reyes por valor de 174M$.*
> 
> Pues bien el juez ha dicho que Bernie lo único que podrá enviar por correo van a ser, a partir de ahora, postales :y previamente se las ha de enviar al juez. Seguirá bajo custodia en su "penhouse" apartamento vigilado 24h por guardias armados y monitoreado en sus movimientos, pero como no es una amenaza para la comunidad se libra de la celda, en todo caso es lo más parecido a un "Rey Mago".



No he podido evitar la carcajada al leer el fino cinismo que destilan algunos de tus posts


----------



## kokaine (12 Ene 2009)

creo q a partir de ya empiezan las empresas a dar los resultados del cuarto trimestre......yo no se como les echais esos cojones para comprar ahora... con lo negro q lo veo ....


----------



## chameleon (12 Ene 2009)

estoy atrapado en solaria 
falló la orden, petó la web y tuve q llamar... ing - a ver mañana

he oido que los fondos salen de repsol a 15,10 ojo donpepito


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Ene 2009)

Hemos tocado el 873 y estamos en el 874 del S&P, Cárpatos dice que bajando del 860 todos a los botes... 

Saludos bolsísticos...


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Ene 2009)

Hombre tanto como atrapado... en positivo y hoy otro +1.65% que con la que esta cayendo no esta nada mal. Mañana vendemos a 2.60


----------



## chameleon (12 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade no me gusta nada, la han estado subiendo hasta el final, pero un par de tios se han largado con 40k títulos y la han bajado de 2,52 a 2,47.

el viernes sale el listado definitivo de ordenación de solicitudes de la primera convocatoria del procedimiento de pre-asignación de retribución para instalaciones fotovoltaicas. por lo visto ha sido un éxito y faltan plazas, más info aquí

tengo esas piezas del puzzle, la razón para que la suban de valor así la desconozco, pero sé que cuando logren lo que quieren el valor se hunde

prefiero estar fuera... si hoy no hubiera fallado la kk de web habría vendido a 2,53


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2009)

Mañana es probable que abramos a la baja:

- Los japos hoy han tenido fiesta y tienen que descontar muchos números rojos.
- Alcoa presenta resultados y todo indica que van a salir malillos, incluso tras dar un profit warning.

Tras esa arrancada es probable que subamos un poco, pero el objetivo de medio plazo que acabo de sacar para el Stoxx es bajista: 2279 cuando ahora estamos en 2451, además es probable que mañana tengamos un escenario muy parecido al de hoy o más bajista que el de hoy, que ha sido medio lateral.

Para que lo de Alcoa no les pille de sorpresa:

Earnings.com: Event Calendar


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Ene 2009)

DJI ha completado la proyección.He comprado más Nikkei.
A ver si la mano divina no me j...
Ahora debería subir a la parte alta del canal,sobre 8510 o así y luego...npi.

Pooodeeemooooss!!


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Ene 2009)

Chameleon pues igual me equivoco pero a mi me tiene pinta de una simple recogida de beneficios en una operacion intradia de 2.48 a 2.54, un 2.5% y alguien se ha sacado 1000€ en unas horas. Luego ha vuelto a subir. Mañana saldremos de dudas.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> DJI ha completado la proyección.He comprado más Nikkei.
> A ver si la mano divina no me j...
> Ahora debería subir a la parte alta del canal,sobre 8510 o así y luego...npi.
> 
> Pooodeeemooooss!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Ene 2009)

*Dow 8,462.02 -137.16 (-1.60%)
S&P 500 869.44 -20.91 (-2.35%)
Nasdaq 1,535.92 -35.67 (-2.27%)
10y bond 2.31% -0.11 (-4.55%)*


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Ene 2009)

868.... nos acercamos al precipicio... ¿rebotaremos o saltaremos? :


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Ene 2009)

DJI ha roto el canal por abajo.
Siiiiiiiiiiiii!!

Que feliz soy!!

Gracias Mixtables por pulsar el boton!!


----------



## minifunk (12 Ene 2009)

Y al lorito los bancos al otro lado del charco 

JPM	24.80	-1.17 (-4.51%) 92.30B
BAC	11.55	-1.44 (-11.09%) 57.85B
C	5.76	-0.99 (-14.67%) 31.23B
GS	78.68	-5.24 (-6.24%) 31.07B


Se masca la tragedia


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Ene 2009)

minifunk dijo:


> Y al lorito los bancos al otro lado del charco
> 
> JPM	24.80	-1.17 (-4.51%) 92.30B
> BAC	11.55	-1.44 (-11.09%) 57.85B
> ...



Brutales las cifras y brutal tu firma...!!!! 

866 y bajando...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Brutales las cifras y brutal tu firma...!!!!
> 
> 866 y bajando...



inminente cata-crock


----------



## nief (12 Ene 2009)

Se ve que pasadas las navidades volvemos a lo importante... al crack total!!

Hoy salian los datos de alcoa no?

Se sabe algo ya?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Ene 2009)

Dow S&P 500 Nasdaq 
Market Chart
Time axis.
*Dow 8,446.17 -153.01 (-1.78%)
S&P 500 867.51 -22.84 (-2.57%)
Nasdaq 1,535.56 -36.03 (-2.29%)
10y bond 2.30% -0.12 (-4.96%)*
Stocks slide as falling oil hurts energy companies
Yahoo - 6 minutes ago
Wall Street extended last week's slide Monday as falling commodity prices dragged energy stocks lower and reinforced fears that a slowing economy will further erode corporate profits. Wall Street is expecting fourth-quarter and full-year earnings arriving this week to be particularly bleak ...


----------



## pobracara (12 Ene 2009)

petroleo ......


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Ene 2009)

*Dow 8,435.50 -163.68 (-1.90%)
S&P 500 866.94 -23.41 (-2.63%)
Nasdaq 1,534.04 -37.55 (-2.39%)
10y bond 2.30% -0.12 (-4.96%)*

1.90 Rojo el dow, ojito.


----------



## chameleon (12 Ene 2009)

¿nadie lo postea?


----------



## pobracara (12 Ene 2009)




----------



## Wbuffete (12 Ene 2009)

Ya le están empujando desde el Olimpo!!

Mano de Dios está en modo on.

Edito:

No puede subirlo!! ¿Cerramos en minimos?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Ene 2009)

> Mercado de Bonos
> 21:26:12 h.
> Vix [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> ...



Carpatos. Serenity Markets


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Ene 2009)

*Dow 8,432.55 -166.63 (-1.94%)
S&P 500 865.62 -24.73 (-2.78%)
Nasdaq 1,532.62 -38.97 (-2.48%)
10y bond 2.30% -0.12 (-4.96%)
*
El mercado es como Dios, puede permitir injusticias, pero no durante mucho tiempo, y a la hora de repartir justicia, es implacable con ellas de tal forma, que ni siquiera aquellos que se creen posedores de su mano pueden escapar de ella.


----------



## chameleon (12 Ene 2009)




----------



## un marronazo (12 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


>



buena imagen, -184 hace un rato y mira ahora 124  acabará en verde???? cuantos billetes han impreso en usa??????


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Ene 2009)

Y tanto chameleon!!

Al segundo intento "esto va p´arriva"


----------



## un marronazo (12 Ene 2009)

vaya, otra vez todos los indices en rojo, como mi avatar del mes de octubre


ndices: Ibex35, Mercado Continuo, Latibex, Dow Jones, Nasdaq, Euro stoxx 50, Dax, Cac 40, Bel 20... - cotizalia.com-


----------



## Sargento Highway (12 Ene 2009)

Buenas,

Iba a preguntaros un poco sobre la historia de "la mano de dios" que tantas veces hemos visto mencionar a Cárpatos, tenía una pequeña idea pero quería saber más. 

Así que he googleado y me ha salido este interesante video:

http://www.revver.com/video/271584/carpatosla-mano-de-diosde-lectura-obligada/

Por desgracia en la web de cárpatos no guardan comentarios del 2007, así que lo he tenido que leer del video pero me ha parecido muy interesante.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Ene 2009)

Si es que pueden ehhh, pero vamos, que con 126 puntos rojos en el Dow, ya ha habido quien se ha pillado las garras. Por lo de Leones, y más aun con las acciones del BAC, C, GS...

Saludos


----------



## un marronazo (12 Ene 2009)

Sargento Highway dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Iba a preguntaros un poco sobre la historia de "la mano de dios" que tantas veces hemos visto mencionar a Cárpatos, tenía una pequeña idea pero quería saber más.
> 
> ...



Si prestas atención unas cuantas noches, verás que a ultima hora cuando los indices estan en rojo, la mano de dios que llamamos hay ordenes de compra y sube la bolsa y ultimamente se lo llevan a verde, esto lo empece a ver en el mercado del oro comex y despues para mi asombro compruebo noche tras noche la bolsa no cae a plomo como debiera. SERA EN 2009

Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee | Exposing the long-term manipulation of the gold market


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Ene 2009)

Hagamos un recuento de bajas... :o

*JPMORGAN -4,08%
AIG -4,94%
ALCOA -6,94%
BANK OF AMERICA -12,01%
CITIGROUP -17,04%
*
Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (12 Ene 2009)

superoportunidad citigroup
creo que mañana hay rebote


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2009)

> Alcoa reports $1.19B loss in 4Q on low prices
> Monday January 12, 4:21 pm ET
> Alcoa reports $1.19B loss in 4th-quarter as ailing global economy erodes demand, prices
> 
> ...



Alcoa reports $1.19B loss in 4Q on low prices: Financial News - Yahoo! Finance

Vamos bien...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Ene 2009)

> AP
> Alcoa reports $1.19B loss in 4Q on low prices
> Monday January 12, 4:21 pm ET
> Alcoa reports $1.19B loss in 4th-quarter as ailing global economy erodes demand, prices
> ...



Yahoo Finance


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Yahoo Finance



Lo siento forastero, pero yo fui más rápido (y además puse link)

(Mulder sopla hacia su teclado)


----------



## chameleon (12 Ene 2009)

repsol NYSE está a 20$, 15 eur al cambio 
hoy se ha desplomado un 7,61%


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo siento forastero, pero yo fui más rápido (y además puse link)
> 
> (Mulder sopla hacia su teclado)




Jajajaj
Nos veremos en la proxima... 







Porra para mañana. No nos miren, unanse .

ALCISTA: 
LATERAL:
BAJISTA: Mixtables


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> ALCISTA:
> LATERAL:
> BAJISTA: Mixtables



Me uno a los bajistas


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Ene 2009)

ALCISTA: 
LATERAL:
BAJISTA: Mixtables, Mulder 

Sigan pasando señores...

Les dejo hasta mañana.

Mañana más y mejor. Saludos


----------



## Ghell (12 Ene 2009)

Más que nada para llevar un poco la contraria... 

ALCISTA: Ghell
LATERAL:
BAJISTA: Mixtables, Mulder


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Ene 2009)

Ghell dijo:


> Más que nada para llevar un poco la contraria...
> 
> ALCISTA: Ghell
> LATERAL:
> BAJISTA: Mixtables, Mulder, las cosas a su cauce



La duda ofende...


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2009)

ALCISTA que el ibex se va dar un giro para que venda mis IBR-REPSOLES


----------



## wsleone (13 Ene 2009)

mañana remontamos vuelo


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ene 2009)

mi posicion ya la sabeis hasta los 6000....

que opinais de meterme en Alcoa?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Ene 2009)

ALCOA INC(NYSE: AA)
After Hours: 9.98 -0.08 (-0.80%) 6:14pm ET.

Yo esperaria azkuna, por prudencia. Ya tu sabes .


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Ene 2009)

ALCISTA: Ghell, Donpepito,WSLeone
LATERAL:
BAJISTA: Mixtables, Mulder, Lascosasasucauce, Azkuna, Negrofuturo


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ene 2009)

y citi que tal? jeje


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ene 2009)

La porra está chunga...
Es dificil encadenar más de 5 días consecutivos,pero como veo cierto atisbo de miedito en el mercado me pido bajista.


ALCISTA: Ghell, Donpepito,WSLeone
LATERAL:
BAJISTA: Mixtables, Mulder, Lascosasasucauce, Azkuna, Negrofuturo,Wbuffete


----------



## rosonero (13 Ene 2009)

ALCISTA: Ghell, Donpepito,WSLeone
LATERAL:
BAJISTA: Mixtables, Mulder, Lascosasasucauce, Azkuna, Negrofuturo,Wbuffete
SANGRIENTA: rosonero

Coloco un nuevo ítem en el que espero que me acompañe Tonuel


----------



## Claca (13 Ene 2009)

¿Nadie comenta cómo va el Nikkei? -398


----------



## elefante (13 Ene 2009)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Nadie comenta cómo va el Nikkei? -398



Por fin algo de emoción. Las oscilaciones del 2 o 3% son aburridas


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ene 2009)

4,5% de bajada en japon, no olvidemos que ayer no hubo...


seul y australia solo bajan 1,2%-1,7%


----------



## nief (13 Ene 2009)

Nikkei 225	1/13 - 10:14 
8,432.26 - 404.54


----------



## Claca (13 Ene 2009)

Yo diría que todavía falta un último esfuerzo hasta los 9500 o así antes de volver a ver los -5% que tanta falta hacen al ibex. Cárpatos comentaba que los hedge buscarían el rebote en la zona de los 870-880 (justo donde está el S&P ahora), también tenemos que el jueves el BCE se pronuncia, el viernes vencen futuros y todavía no se ha perdido la tendencia alcista a corto. Pinta muy bien para pillar a unos cuantos más antes de reanudar los toboganes. De todos modos no tengo demasiado idea, yo me guio por el volumen de mis altavoces y si gano o pierdo jugando al tetris


----------



## Bayne (13 Ene 2009)

*Subamos el hilo*

Nikkei 225 8.413,91 -422,9 -4,8% 08:00


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Ene 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Nikkei 225 8.413,91 -422,9 -4,8% 08:00



Hoy no va a hacer falta subirlo... Estará en el top10 todo el día.... 

*Abrimos compuertas!!!!! -120 y bajando... :
*
Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Ene 2009)

Pupurrí de noticias...

*-El temor a la temporada de resultados es muy grande y no se espera nada bueno. Se cree que el beneficio medio de las acciones del S&P 500 puede haber bajado algo más del 15 %.*

*-Sony se ha desplomado el 9% en Tokio tras declaraciones de la prensa que le achacan pérdidas superiores a los 1.000 millones de dólares, debido a bajas ventas y a la fortaleza del yen que perjudica sus exportaciones. Toshiba también ha bajado 9%*

*-China ha vuelto a dar malos datos de exportaciones e importaciones dejando claro el mal camino que lleva su economía, que hasta hace poco era el motor de la economía mundial en muchos sectores. Las exportaciones dan la peor lectura desde 1999.
*

*-En Alemania se ha llegado a un acuerdo sobre el nuevo plan de estímulo económico para el país, con un programa de inversiones en infraestructura y educación de nada menos que 50.000 millones de euros. Igualmente se darán ayudas importantes para compras de vehículos nuevos. Se pagarán 100 euros a las familia por cada niño. Se bajan los impuestos.
*
Cárpatos of course...

Buenos días por cierto...


----------



## wsleone (13 Ene 2009)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Como cuanto?, Unos -350?



va a ser que casi sí, menuda marcha lleva ésto


----------



## Bayne (13 Ene 2009)

Esto tendrá que ver algo...?

*La Fiscalía Anticorrupción investiga a Santander por sus relaciones con Bernard Madoff* 

La Fiscalía Anticorrupción investiga a Santander por sus relaciones con Bernard Madoff - 13/01/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Jucari (13 Ene 2009)

Estos días , estoy de viaje.....en Andalucía...poco podre entrar pero al menos os puedo leeros de vez en cuando.....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Ene 2009)

Me voy a currar chicos, os dejo con el marrón... 
*
IBEX35 -157*

Hasta luego...


----------



## otropepito (13 Ene 2009)

Cuesta abajo y en moto.

Si pierde los 9000, va a ser un buen palo psicológico. Se acabaron los buenos resultados de Diciembre 2008, el rally de final de año terminó y toca esperar nuevas noticias. El inversor anda agazapado entre los arbustos esperando a que caiga una constructora o se destape un nuevo caso Ponzi. Por el hecho de que los analistos han dicho que hasta Marzo puede haber batacazos, el miedo escénico se ha apoderado de nosotros.

Es posible que ya tengamos portada de periódico para mañana: "El IBEX pierde los 9000".


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2009)

repsol 15,43
tiene que bajar a 15... va a arrastrar al ibex 

hoy nos dejamos un 2,5%


----------



## otropepito (13 Ene 2009)

¡¡ COÑO !! ¡¡ HOY ES MARTES 13 !!


¿Habéis consultado el tarot? ¿el horóscopo? ¿las minifaldas? ¿las fases lunares? ¿la metereología?

¡¡ Pues hay que tenerlo en cuenta !!


----------



## rosonero (13 Ene 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> ALCISTA: Ghell, Donpepito,WSLeone
> LATERAL:
> BAJISTA: Mixtables, Mulder, Lascosasasucauce, Azkuna, Negrofuturo,Wbuffete
> *SANGRIENTA: rosonero
> ...



Perdón por la autocita. 

Pd. A ver si Unión Fenosa se tiñe también de rojo que me afea el IBEX 35


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ene 2009)

9000...

alguien ve al SAN a 1000 pelas el viernes?


----------



## Riviera (13 Ene 2009)

Minisangria de momento en slr


----------



## wsleone (13 Ene 2009)

Esto va camino de Tonuel


----------



## Riviera (13 Ene 2009)

Adios a mis slr :


----------



## tonuel (13 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Esto va camino de Tonuel



No he podido resistir acercarme a saludar... 




Saludos


----------



## SNB4President (13 Ene 2009)

Tonuel, bajamos en tromba, hoy certificas...

IBEX 35 (10:22)	8.971,40	Down 228,50 Down 2,48%


----------



## INTRUDER (13 Ene 2009)

Llevo esperando Santander a 3.5 desde Octubre pasado 

Al paso que van los acontecimientos no lo descarto para este mes de Julio :

Algun otro Madoff y target conseguido :


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ene 2009)

en 5 aun hay un soporte muy gordo


----------



## otropepito (13 Ene 2009)

¿Y aquí cuando se compra?

1.- ¿Cuando abra Nueva York terminará la hecatombe y se podrá comprar esta tarde?
2.- ¿O nos esperamos a mañana? ¿o al 2010?

Mojaros un poco, por favor.


----------



## otropepito (13 Ene 2009)

INTRUDER dijo:


> Llevo esperando Santander a 3.5 desde Octubre pasado
> 
> Al paso que van los acontecimientos no lo descarto para este mes de Julio :
> 
> Algun otro Madoff y target conseguido :



Si en un futuro próximo SAN llega a 3.5 mejor voy comprando latas de atún en vez de acciones.


----------



## tonuel (13 Ene 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Si en un futuro próximo SAN llega a 3.5 *mejor voy comprando latas de atún * en vez de acciones.



Ya las tenias que haber comprado... :o



Saludos


----------



## davinci79 (13 Ene 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Si en un futuro próximo SAN llega a 3.5 mejor voy comprando latas de atún en vez de acciones.



Recuerda que soy el distribuidor oficial de "Atún Santander"


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ene 2009)

si la bolsa esta en 9000 y cae hasta 5500 como dice algun experto..... seria un 40%


si SAN con lo que pondera en el IBEX, está a 6,50 y cae ese 40%... nos ponemos en?


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2009)

Esto se anima, he comprado gamesa a 13,52€ de perdidos al río.

Queda mucha sesión y nos vamos a dar la vuelta, hay mucha sobreventa..... ya veremos!

Solaria... menos mal que has puesto a la venta ese valor, ha bajado un -6,25% por ahora.

Hoy es un día de valientes.


----------



## otropepito (13 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> si la bolsa esta en 9000 y cae hasta 5500 como dice algun experto..... seria un 40%
> 
> 
> si SAN con lo que pondera en el IBEX, está a 6,50 y cae ese 40%... nos ponemos en?



3,9

Suficiente para hacerse caquita. No es necesario llegar al 3,5.

Para cuando el Santander llegue a 3,9 no quiero pensar que habrá pasado con Sacyr, Metrovacesa, Prisa o Vocento. :


----------



## Tuerto (13 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esto se anima, he comprado gamesa a 13,52€ de perdidos al río.
> 
> Queda mucha sesión y nos vamos a dar la vuelta, hay mucha sobreventa..... ya veremos!
> 
> ...



Si señor!, a esto se le llama tener confianza.

Saludos.

PD. me da que hoy nos la pegamos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ene 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> 3,9
> 
> Suficiente para hacerse caquita. No es necesario llegar al 3,5.
> 
> Para cuando el Santander llegue a 3,9 no quiero pensar que habrá pasado con Sacyr, Metrovacesa, Prisa o Vocento. :




eso suponiendo que el resto del ibex se comporta como los bancos, porque si lo hacen un poco mejor... 3,5..... por el culo...


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2009)

Cuantos días llevamos en rojo, 4 , 5 y este 6?

Vaya corrección para el subidón que nos espera.

+10.000 en 12 días.


----------



## Ziberan (13 Ene 2009)

Hace tres días: Lo importante es que el índice ha mantenido los 9350, pronto veremos los 10.000. Sé que lo leí pero no recuerdo el "analista"

Me descojono con estos tíos, son los mejores cómicos posibles, casi payasos.


----------



## otropepito (13 Ene 2009)

EXTRAIDO DE EXPANSION
*10:50 Los futuros de Wall Street giran a la baja* Antes de la apertura de los mercados europeos, los futuros de Wall Street presentaban leves avances. Pero a medida que se acerca el inicio de la sesión en la Bolsa de Nueva York, los futuros giran notablemente a la baja. Los del Dow Jones ceden ahora un 0,78%, los del S&P 500 un 0,7%, y lso del Nasdaq un 0,74%. En el mercado del petróelo, el precio del barril tipo West Texas roza el 3% de descensos. 

Parece que la apertura de Nueva York no traerá el color verde. Hoy toca morir.


----------



## robergarc (13 Ene 2009)

A mí me están picando mucho BBVA y SAN. En las primeras, sería buena entrada en las proximidades de 8, y en la segunda puede tener un precio de rebote en 6.55, ya que del canal anterior se ha despeñado.

No sé, no sé. ¿Algún valiente?

Chameleon, ¿ves Repsol en 15? ¿Por técnico o por el descuento del dividendo del jueves?


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ene 2009)

no superó los 9800, es que no podia...

apunten lo que acaba de decir en bloomberg:

*Nick Nelson - UBS - las bolsas de todo el mundo subiran espectacularmente en 2009... el SP subirá un 53%, y la de Londres un 41%, mayores subidas de la historia...*

Pues ya se ha quedado corto! Porque habrá que sumarle el 3-5% que llevamos...


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy hemos abierto levemente al alza en el Stoxx para girarnos muy rápidamente y caernos por el precipicio tal como y estaba visto para sentencia, hasta aquí nada raro.

Pero ahora tenemos las novedades, hoy se está desarrollando un cambio de tendencia fuerte que seguramente podremos ver mañana tras la apertura. No creo que hoy los americanos nos lleven al verde porque aun han de descontar:

- Los pésimos resultados de Alcoa.
- Más resultados desastrosos (aunque para hoy no veo a ninguna empresa de renombre)
- La bajada europea de esta misma mañana, donde hoy ni siquiera se ha intentado cerrar el gap de apertura, bajamos y punto, sin rodeos ni gaitas.

Por todo ello creo que mañana será el día en que veamos algo parecido a una subida y hoy lo mejor que podríamos ver será alguna clase de lateral.

Mañana presentan resultados Banesto y un buen número de empresas pequeñas y medianas, aunque entre ellas está alguna fuerte del Nasdaq.


----------



## robergarc (13 Ene 2009)

Uy, mis Santanderes, que me rozan el 6.50...


----------



## Hagen (13 Ene 2009)

Si esperais que ciagan a ese precio para comprar, entrar cortos en esa accion..... os llevareis la bajada y la subidaaaaaaaa

Esto va para abajo


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2009)

lo veo a 15 pq rep nyse está a 15 ... y porque la quieren a 15, debe ser el cash que tiene previsto societe para dejarle a total en la opa...
si bajara de 15 me metería de cabeza

salí de solaria esta mañana cagando leches a 2,46, por los pelos. anoche ya lo dije aquí, de todas formas está aguantando en 2,29 ahora mismo. rota su tendencia bajista seguro que vuelve a 2,5 cuando suba el ibex.

estoy con donpepito, creo que va a haber rebote, no estamos bajistas sino lateralistas y ya llevamos muchos días rojos.


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2009)

Del SAN poco le están dando... presuntamente cuando volvieron de NY, ya se olían que madoff era un buen puffo de los buenos....

De ahí que presentamente montaron un roadshow por otras entidades para colocarle el pastel,

Todo presuntamente, ya sabeis!

SAN su PO son los 5,10€


----------



## tonuel (13 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> _Nick *Nelson* - UBS - las bolsas de todo el mundo subiran espectacularmente en 2009... el SP subirá un 53%, y la de Londres un 41%, mayores subidas de la historia..._








Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Hoy hemos abierto levemente al alza en el Stoxx para girarnos muy rápidamente y caernos por el precipicio tal como y estaba visto para sentencia, hasta aquí nada raro.
> 
> ...



Pero si la temporada de resultados empezó ayer!! y en breve la segunda oleada de PW!! deja tiempo!


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ene 2009)

Otra experta en Bloomberg:

*"aun no ha salido de España todo el dinero que tiene que salir" *

ha dado la lista de todos los bluechips... que tienen gran capital extranjero, y que despues de la AAA con cuidadin.....

POCO A POCO empezaran a salirse.... FALCONettis


_*"si le bajan a AA, no tendremos la de Alemania... pero tendremos la de muchos paises"*_

*"el BCE bajará 50pcts"*
*
"es posible que se bajen 100 dicen otros, pero la economia alemana y la francesa no está como la de UK o la española, por lo que es excesivo y lo hará en 50pct"*


----------



## robergarc (13 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> salí de solaria esta mañana cagando leches a 2,46, por los pelos. anoche ya lo dije aquí, de todas formas está aguantando en 2,29 ahora mismo. *rota su tendencia bajista seguro que vuelve a 2,5 cuando suba el ibex.*



¿Y de veras crees que un chicharrísimo como ese replicará índice? Ahí no me meto, con tendencia bajista a medio, ni loco.


----------



## otropepito (13 Ene 2009)

Una pregunta que me tiene en ascuas:

¿Por qué Unión Fenosa va por libre? ¿Porqué no le afecta nada? vale que es un valor muy estable pero su comportamiento este último año no tiene nada que ver con el resto de valores.


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2009)

es que es muy raro, siguen metiendo dinero, la quieren más arriba :?
por ejemplo hace un momento se ha puesto a 2,37
solo necesita un poco de ayuda de gacelas, y estas sólo se meten cuando ven verde...

donpepito sin embargo es un leoncito, sólo se mete cuando ve rojo sangre


----------



## INTRUDER (13 Ene 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Una pregunta que me tiene en ascuas:
> 
> ¿Por qué Unión Fenosa va por libre? ¿Porqué no le afecta nada? vale que es un valor muy estable pero su comportamiento este último año no tiene nada que ver con el resto de valores.



Esta pendiente de la opa de Gas Natural, creo :


----------



## Hagen (13 Ene 2009)

Union fenosa tiene opa, por lo que tiene precio fijado, superior al actual

Estamos chochando contra el gap de los americanos, una y otra vez, si lo superamos otra caidita del 1%


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2009)

Esas GAMESAS .... menos caída -2,35%

Esta vez, voy a aguntar, quiero sentir un calentón GAMESA del +10% estando dentro.


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ene 2009)

Pakistán interviene en el mercado comprando acciones
11:47 El National Investment Trust, el mayor fondo soberano de Pakistán, ha comprado acciones por primera vez este mes para estabilizar el mercado. Este fondo ya anunció el día 2 de enero que compraría acciones en ocho compañías a través del también llamado State Enterprise Fund.


----------



## Hagen (13 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esas GAMESAS .... menos caída -2,35%
> 
> Esta vez, voy a aguntar, quiero sentir un calentón GAMESA del +10% estando dentro.



eres como Bruce Willis en Jungla de Cristal, persiguiento al peligro...

Que huevos tienes.

Suerte


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2009)

Prefiero estrellarme, que tener apalancados mis ahorrillos en el banco, para que esos usureros especulen con mi liquidez, por un deposito del 3 a 5 %

Ya sabes.... el riesgo, la emoción y el bajón no vienen incluidos en los depositos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ene 2009)

8920,20 -3%...


----------



## Hagen (13 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 8920,20 -3%...



IBEX 35 8.955,90 -2,65 % 

Segun mi broker


----------



## Telecomunista (13 Ene 2009)

Cuanto ludopata se ve por aquí ...


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2009)

azkuna tienes un email (y no es de amor...)


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> azkuna tienes un email (y no es de amor...)



como la otra vez... no lo tengo...


pero si se refiere al pdf aquel... no se preocupe, guardo el momento adecuado... espere un poco.... que lo de AA no figuraba....

paciencia


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2009)

otro otro ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ene 2009)

pos no me ha llegado.... no confuna veteya con veteia...


cnmv:
BERZOSA DE INVERSIONES, SICAV, SA tiene en cartera 1.174,5523 partipaciones de FAIRFIELD SIGMA, LTD -A, lo que supone una pérdida neta máxima potencial para la Sociedad de 230.300,01 €.


----------



## INTRUDER (13 Ene 2009)

Estos secretitos, Azkuna comparte que es sano


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Prefiero estrellarme, que tener apalancados mis ahorrillos en el banco, para que esos usureros especulen con mi liquidez, por un deposito del 3 a 5 %
> 
> Ya sabes.... el riesgo, la emoción y el bajón no vienen incluidos en los depositos.



Hombre, un 5% con apenas un 1,5% de inflación que tenemos es bastante rentable y encima sin ninguna clase de riesgo, yo creo que es mejor diversificar entre unas cosas y otras y los golpes de adrenalina con una cuarta parte del capital como mucho.

Claro que la diversificación tampoco consigue revalorizaciones meteóricas, pero es que el mercado está muy peligroso para buscar eso.

Yo ayer metí una parte de mi peculio en un depósito de esa clase, al fin y al cabo no voy a aumentar mi posición en el mercado hasta que lo ganado me lo permita, por lo tanto ese dinero iba a estar en una cuenta de banco igual muriéndose de risa.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esas GAMESAS .... menos caída -2,35%
> 
> Esta vez, voy a aguntar, quiero sentir un calentón GAMESA del +10% estando dentro.



lo habrá...pero esperate dentro de unos años


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2009)

Si, pero un 5,00 TAE si es anual, pero los de ING son a 5 meses a lo sumo menos de 2,5% 

Depende del capital que quieras invertir en bolsa, de eso dependen las plusvalías y minusvalías logicamente.

Para especular a corto plazo, la bolsa, sin duda!


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2009)

Mejor piensa en menos de 10 días, GAMESA está cocinando algo 15,75€..... al igual que IBR, los 3,90€ a corto plazo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, pero un 5,00 TAE si es anual, pero los de ING son a 5 meses a lo sumo menos de 2,5%
> 
> Depende del capital que quieras invertir en bolsa, de eso dependen las plusvalías y minusvalías logicamente.
> 
> Para especular a corto plazo, la bolsa, sin duda!




Y a largo, que nadie conozco yo que se haya hecho millonario con IPF´s. Total, pa dar sangre a los bancos¿?, para eso compro en bolsa y dentro de 10años, con cada dividendo, obtendré la inversión incial por acción.

Saludotes y hasta la noche


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Ene 2009)

Don Pepito yo te firmo futuros a 3.10 en IBR, tu me las compras y yo te las vendo.

Trato hecho¿?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Ene 2009)

Están dibujando figuras de apoyo los indices.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Ene 2009)

Chemeleon sigues en SLR o has salido huyendo ?


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2009)

IBR las tengo guardaditas, junto a las turbinas de las gamesas , calentado todo ... con el gasoleo de las repsoles


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Ene 2009)

Yo creo que o rebotamos ahora, o en los proximos 4 días. Pero un movimiento alcista es previsible.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Ene 2009)

> Alemania aprueba un segundo plan anticrisis por 50.000 millones
> Las medidas apuestan por la inversión y pequeñas rebajas fiscales pero no supondrán la entrada en el capital de empresas con problemas
> 
> EFE - Berlín - 13/01/2009
> ...



El Pais.

Alemania aprueba un segundo plan anticrisis por 50.000 millones · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ene 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Están dibujando figuras de apoyo los indices.



Buenas tardes.
Quiero sangre.
El Ibex está haciendo una sopera.Mal rollo porque estoy corto.
La operativa del Nikkei ha sido jugosa y la he vendido.DJI tambien vendida.
Solo estoy dentro en Ibex.

Saludos


----------



## Danilovic (13 Ene 2009)

¿Alguien tiene un grafico de Gamesa desde verano hasta aquí?


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2009)

Aquí tienen a sus analistos favoritos en acción, preparen las balas:



> Julián Coca, gestor de renta variable de Inversis Banco considera que el mercado en el 2009 va a estar plano, y ya se ha descontado el peor de los escenarios. El mercado debería de oscilar entre unos niveles que, si bien es cierto, puedan parecernos muy abultados, hay que recordar que la volatilidad sigue siendo muy alta.
> 
> El S&P puede oscilar entre los 800 y 950 puntos, y el Ibex en torno a los 8.000 y 10.000 puntos.



Parece que no aprenden.


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2009)

Sacyr aparca negociaciones para la venta del 20% de Repsol a Lukoil, según informa Reuters citando fuentes.

Los títulos de Sacyr retroceden un 5,14% hasta los 6,64 euros. Repsol baja un 1,47% hasta los 15,40 euros.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Ene 2009)

Danilovic dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene un grafico de Gamesa desde verano hasta aquí?




Quien entre ahora, tiene unos huevos enormes, porque si pierde la resistencia en volumen por nivel de precio a 13, probablemente caiga bastante.


<a href="http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gamgp1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/3513/gamgp1.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img172/3513/gamgp1.jpg" title="QuickPost"><img src="http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" border="0"></a> Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Ene 2009)

> Bernanke [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Encuentren más mentiras. Un dos tres, responda otra vez.

PD. Sr. Mulder, cuales son sus previsiones para el SP500 durante este año¿?.

Atentamente, un díscipulo, un tanto díscolo.


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2009)

invensis banco xD

les quedan dos telediarios...


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2009)

BANCO SANTANDER CENTRAL HISPANO, S.A. 

6,50 -0,34 -4,97% 1114457 6.5 6.51 257674 6,72 6,84 13 ENE 14:17 

Vaya vol de compra!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Ene 2009)

Srs Creo que si el STOXX50 cierra por debajo de 2385, probablemente sería conveniente cerrar posiciones largas.


----------



## tonuel (13 Ene 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Quien entre ahora, tiene unos huevos enormes...



Pues p'adentro... :






Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ene 2009)

No se si es que alucino o estos Ibexeros van a intentar cerrar el gap.Al final me *oderán el día.

¿Hacemos una porra?


----------



## tonuel (13 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> No se si es que alucino o estos Ibexeros van a intentar cerrar el gap.Al final me *oderán el día.
> 
> ¿Hacemos una porra?




¿Alguien a dicho porra...??? :



3.500 tonuel




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2009)

Alcista, sigue vigente mi posición.

IBR a 3,00€ retomando... en progress


----------



## wsleone (13 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues p'adentro... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jajajajaja muy bueno, pobre chavala 

edito: ....o chaval, que nunca se sabe


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ene 2009)

De momento la porra va asi..

Me porculizan:donpepito,(yo mismo Wbuffete).

Sigo virgo:tonuel


Está tanteando los 9000.Si los supera cerraré cortos.Ante todo disciplina.

Edito:
He cerrado cortos:estoy completamente fuera.Pero la porra del gap sigue abierta.


----------



## Hagen (13 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> De momento la porra va asi..
> 
> Me porculizan:donpepito
> 
> ...



Estoy como tu en los cortos, acojonado y medio porculizado.....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Ene 2009)

Cortos cancelados. Abriendo largos en un intrarato, como sabiamente comenta Wbuffete, ante todo disciplina. Sí tienes un sistema, cumplelo. Alia jacta est. En romano paladino, que sea lo que Dios quiera.


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Estoy como tu en los cortos, acojonado y medio porculizado.....



Pues yo he cerrado con un 26% de ganancia.Al punto de la mañana ganaba 33%.
No voy a dejar perder lo que tantos sudores me ha costado.
El mazazo del dato del paro USA no iba a durar eternamente.


----------



## rosonero (13 Ene 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> ALCISTA: Ghell, Donpepito,WSLeone
> LATERAL:
> BAJISTA: Mixtables, Mulder, Lascosasasucauce, Azkuna, Negrofuturo,Wbuffete
> SANGRIENTA: rosonero
> ...



Tonuel empieza por apoyarme en la porra de ayer, aunque ahora juegas con un poco de ventaja.

Pd. Hace mucho que no veo esos certificados.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Tonuel empieza por apoyarme en la porra de ayer, aunque ahora juegas con un poco de ventaja.
> 
> Pd. Hace mucho que no veo esos certificados.




Apuntadme un bajista por un buen rato, pero ojo a partir de mitad de Febrero recuperamos rapido,


----------



## Hagen (13 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Pues yo he cerrado con un 26% de ganancia.Al punto de la mañana ganaba 33%.
> No voy a dejar perder lo que tantos sudores me ha costado.
> El mazazo del dato del paro USA no iba a durar eternamente.



Ganancia hay, pero jode salirse cuando hoy hemos estado a punto de perforar el gap de los americanos y saltar la banca.....

Sigo como tu, hasta 9000 aguanto.

Aunque hoy los cierro seguro


----------



## kokaine (13 Ene 2009)

si la bolsa se fuera a 8000 en que 4 o 5 empresas meteriais 20000 leurillos?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Ene 2009)

kokaine dijo:


> si la bolsa se fuera a 8000 en que 4 o 5 empresas meteriais 20000 leurillos?



Yo y perfectamente erroneo iria a por.

Acciona
Prisa
Iberdrola
Henkel
Carrefour
Porsche

En bloques de 3250€


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ene 2009)

El segundo intento del 9000 se ha quedado en pull-back.Los peligrosos son los impares (estadísticamente).Así que el tercero puede ser el bueno.
Cachis...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete, sigues corto¿?


----------



## kokaine (13 Ene 2009)

mixtables, prisa no te acojona??? dicen q esta como loca por vender canal satelite a precio de ganga y no encuentra comprador......

Bueno segun prisa, tienen lista de espera para venderla jeje


----------



## Desencantado (13 Ene 2009)

Danilovic dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene un grafico de Gamesa desde verano hasta aquí?



*
Marchando!*


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2009)

IBR a 3,08€ en verde.


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ene 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Wbuffete, sigues corto¿?



He vendido hace un ratito,al coronar 9000.Lo he posteado.No me molan las montañas rusas,mi cartera se marea.
Me voy a la pelu y al gimnasio.Hay que aprovechar los días festivos.

No toqueis nada,salvo el botón rojo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Ene 2009)

kokaine dijo:


> mixtables, prisa no te acojona??? dicen q esta como loca por vender canal satelite a precio de ganga y no encuentra comprador......
> 
> Bueno segun prisa, tienen lista de espera para venderla jeje




Esto es como todo, es riesgo, pero el potencial de revalorización, es enorme. Contras, pues elpais y todo aquello que sea escrito se vera poco a poco comido por internet, pero sigue siendo el periodico de información general líder de España, la ruina de digital plus, y alguna que otra cosa que se me escapa. 

Pros, pues tiene el monopolio de facto con la cadenaser.

Al igual que Sacyr, si sobrevive a esto, otro monopolio de facto.

Pero claro, es condicion necesaria, y no suficiente, el que la bolsa se ponga a 7500/8000. Y en algún momento se pondrá.

Al igual que Porsche, yo ahora no entraba, pero por menos de 40€ por acción, a pesar de no tener casi dividendo, tiene un ROE de 70%, casí na.


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2009)

próxima parada 9800 ...

no os digo lo que he comprado porque me da vergüenza xD


----------



## tonuel (13 Ene 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Tonuel empieza por apoyarme en la porra de ayer, aunque ahora juegas con un poco de ventaja.
> 
> Pd. Hace mucho que no veo esos certificados.



Ayer certifique algo y..., lo siento pero no soy tan optimista... 



ALCISTA: Ghell, Donpepito,WSLeone
LATERAL:
BAJISTA: Mixtables, Mulder, Lascosasasucauce, Azkuna, Negrofuturo,Wbuffete
SANGRIENTA: rosonero
CIERRE DE LOS MERCADOS: tonuel




Saludos


----------



## Hagen (13 Ene 2009)

Uno que cerro sus cortos, pero tanto como ponerme largoooo!!!


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2009)

Marchando unas miles de SACYR para Chamaleon...


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2009)

Pues parece que queremos subir un poco, pero dudo mucho que superemos máximos, aunque también dudo que superemos mínimos del día en todo lo que queda de sesión. Esta mañana yo especulaba con unos americanos laterales, aunque creo que aun podríamos ver mínimos más abajo pero la posibilidad la dejo como residual.

Mixtables: Voy a ver el S&P y te digo como lo veo a medio plazo (no a largo) pero sospecho que los mínimos de Inversis se quedan muy pero que muy parcos para este año, aunque ya sabemos en este hilo que a esos ni agua.


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2009)

por convicciones morales no cojo constructoras ni bancos xD

a ver esas IBR seguro que te suben a 2,2 en un par de días 

edit 3.2 

PD: ¿algún aventurero se atreve con cintra? hehe }


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2009)

Se agradecen esos buenos deseos. 

Es un chicharro de los buenos lo que has comprado?


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2009)

no, SLR a 2,3 xDDD jajaja
lo que de hoy y adios...

hazte algún grafiquito de cintra, hoy ha tocado suelo y se ha quedado ahí medio atontada, sin saber que hacer

edit: hay que esperar que lo confirme mañana, tampoco vamos a lo loco no?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Ene 2009)

*Dow 8,513.64 +39.67 (0.47%)
S&P 500 874.95 +4.69 (0.54%)
Nasdaq 1,554.46 +15.67 (1.02%)*


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> por convicciones morales no cojo constructoras ni bancos xD



¿Ni siquiera para cortos?


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2009)

Hoy su mínimo ha sido 4,72€ barato, muy barato, algo tiene que recuperar en los próximos días, seguro!

Suerte y nuestros mejores deseos, -desde- los que estamos dentro.


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2009)

Ahora solaria esta a 2,44€ pero hay muy poco volumen, y eso acojona mucho!


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2009)

Pues acabo de analizar el S&P a medio plazo (entre finales de enero y principios de febrero) y me sale que el objetivo son 828. Cárpatos está dando la luz roja en caso de que se superen a la baja los 860 y yo creo que esta tarde-noche veremos otro intento, aunque creo que no lo lograrán, incluso aunque pase los 860 un poco habrá un rebote con mucho volumen.

A partir de ahí nos dirigiremos a la manipulación pre-vencimiento.

edito: y también nos vamos a preparar para bajadas de tipos del BCE.


----------



## tonuel (13 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues acabo de analizar el S&P a medio plazo...




:




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ahora solaria esta a 2,44€ pero hay muy poco volumen, y eso acojona mucho!



a 2,41 ahora. cada vez que una gacelita sale, recompran más caro, en ese orden. la quieren arriba, ni idea de porqué. pero vamos no quiero estar mucho tiempo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Ene 2009)

*Dow 8,481.06 +7.09 (0.08%)
S&P 500 872.49 +2.23 (0.26%)
Nasdaq 1,550.77 +11.98 (0.78%)
10y bond 2.33% +0.02 (0.87%)*
Bernanke: More bank bailouts needed
CNNMoney.com - 38 minutes ago
Fed chairman endorses economic stimulus, but also says more help for banks is needed to fix the economy. By Chris Isidore, CNNMoney.
No 'lasting' recovery without more aid to banks MarketWatch
Bernanke Urges ‘Strong Measures’ to Stabilize Banks Bloomberg
New York Times Reuters Related articles »


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Ene 2009)

Se da la vuelta...


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Ene 2009)

Venga coño que llegamos a los 2.60 y hasta otra


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2009)

Lo malo de los chicharros es que hay que intuir cuando sale el tren, si te montas en marcha, puedes parar en alguna estación próxima, pero en muchas ocasiones te quedarás pillado para meses o años.


----------



## Hagen (13 Ene 2009)

acabo de ponerme largo, aprovechando los vaivenes de los americanos.


----------



## Kujire (13 Ene 2009)

*OJO OJO OJO OJO OJO OJO OJO OJO*

Bernanke está hablandoOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Ene 2009)

¿ Y que me decis de AIG ? En los ultimos meses ha mostrado una claro soporte en 1.50 y la tenemos a 1.55 ahora a lo que si le sumamos la inminente sucesion en la presidencia puede dar el petardazo


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2009)

pues no sé, yo no me meto con financieras ni bancos, aunque los americanos ya han pasado lo peor no van a dejar que se recuperen milagrosamente. sería feo de cara a los contribuyentes que ahora los accionistas se forraran...


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Ene 2009)

Hombre forrarse forrarse tampoco pero una subidita del 100% a $3 tampoco seria descabellado...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> *OJO OJO OJO OJO OJO OJO OJO OJO*
> 
> Bernanke está hablandoOOOOOOOOO!!!!



Dow 8,455.73 -18.24 (-0.22%)
S&P 500 870.16 -0.10 (-0.01%)
Nasdaq 1,546.15 +7.36 (0.48%)
10y bond 2.33% +0.02 (0.87%)
Bernanke: More bank bailouts needed
CNNMoney.com - 59 minutes ago
Fed chairman endorses economic stimulus, but also says more help for banks is needed to fix the economy. By Chris Isidore, CNNMoney.
No 'lasting' recovery without more aid to banks MarketWatch
Bernanke Urges ‘Strong Measures’ to Stabilize Banks Bloomberg
New York Times Reuters Related articles »


----------



## Kujire (13 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ....Obanonics!!*

Atención a la jugada!

*Obama llamó ayer a Bush para hablar sobre el resto de los fondos TARP* que Hank no se gastó(más bien no le dejaron que se lo puliera después de cambiara ligeramente de opinión una vez con la pasta en la mano --- en vez de comprar activos tóxicos, directamente compró acciones de los bancos: ---), *la suma está cerca de los 350B$. *

Obama quiere ser él, el que decida lo que hacer con esa pasta y hoy Bush ha confirmado que ha solicitado a petición de Obama el poder reclamar los fondos que restan para otro uso al congreso. ...

Debido al engaño que hubo cuando Paulson (Hank) cambió de uso y dada la poca transparencia que ha habido en el uso y reparto de los fondos, el congreso dejará claro que esta vez no van a permitir que ocurra lo del cuento de la lechera.

El disponer de estos fondos, supondría que Obama tendría en sus manos así como 1.3T$, es decir, más de 1 Trillón para su Plan. Como el solicitar al congreso tiene su "tempo", al menos necesita 15dias para su tramitación al congreso, eso quiere decir que *"habemus pax" hasta la 1ra semana de febrero*, en el mejor de los casos.

To be continued ...


----------



## Hagen (13 Ene 2009)

Kujire,

los fondos TARP no los quisieron utilizar cuando la movida de los coches, pero al final no soltaron nada de ese fondo??

Gracias


----------



## Kujire (13 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Kujire,
> 
> los fondos TARP no los quisieron utilizar cuando la movida de los coches, pero al final no soltaron nada de ese fondo??
> 
> Gracias



Como he comentado, la falta total de transparencia de cómo se han aplicado los fondos TARP han impedido saber cómo se han gastado. Por eso, el congreso estará encantado de volver a debatir sobre el tema y atar en corto a estos timadores. Se "supone" que lo que queda es la mitad "aprox" del dinero, (Bernie al lado de Hank Paulson es un niño de San Ildefonso). De hecho, creo que al final fué la FED la que imprimió más pasta, permitió a Gmac convertirse en banco y ahí es dónde creo que debió recibir algo del TARP, pero son especulaciones. Como sabes, el congreso no pasó la enmienda para usar los fondos del programa de eficiencia energética que los demócratas pretendían, y Hank siempre se opuso a que fuera pasta de los TARP directamente.

Lo cierto es que esta semana se celebra de Detroit Auto Show, y por lo que parece todos están muy contentos a la espera de que el nuevo inquilino les dé más pasta para Marzo... de hecho se han vuelto a barajar algunos nombres para ser el "Car Zsar" que maneje la pasta, que nombrará Obama ... en fin, que la telenovela sigue ...


----------



## Kujire (13 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ....Obanonics!!*



ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Y que me decis de AIG ? En los ultimos meses ha mostrado una claro soporte en 1.50 y la tenemos a 1.55 ahora a lo que si le sumamos la inminente sucesion en la presidencia puede dar el petardazo



Te recojo el guante. Aunque por motivos religiosos no especulo con este tipo de empresas, creo que no andas mal encaminado, ahora bien la apuesta va a ser rápida, así que ándate listo wey!. Creo que 3$ es un objetivo alcanzable, y más también ...


----------



## Kujire (13 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News .... Obama*

*Obama en dos horas ... de visita al Capitolio* para almorzar con los senadores demócratas, *curiosamente* l_a comisión de contabilidad empieza a debatir el tema de cómo usar el resto de los TARP_ ... 

Por cierto, me quedado sola :.... ESPAÑA todavía están ahi??????????????


----------



## SNB4President (13 Ene 2009)

Buenas tardes o días, Kujire, te seguimos, *over*.


----------



## Bayne (13 Ene 2009)

*No me tentéis*



Kujire dijo:


> Te recojo el guante. Aunque por motivos religiosos no especulo con este tipo de empresas, creo que no andas mal encaminado, ahora bien la apuesta va a ser rápida, así que ándate listo wey!. Creo que 3$ es un objetivo alcanzable, y más también ...



No me tentéis, no me tentéis que uno se mete y tiene un patrimonio que proteger...


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Ene 2009)

La orden ya esta dada pero no acaba de entrar la puñetera 

Edito: Al final me pasara lo mismo que ayer con FRE que puse la orden a 0.70 y no entre por 1 miserable centimo


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2009)

VIX baja un 2%


----------



## Hagen (13 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Como he comentado, la falta total de transparencia de cómo se han aplicado los fondos TARP han impedido saber cómo se han gastado. Por eso, el congreso estará encantado de volver a debatir sobre el tema y atar en corto a estos timadores. Se "supone" que lo que queda es la mitad "aprox" del dinero, (Bernie al lado de Hank Paulson es un niño de San Ildefonso). De hecho, creo que al final fué la FED la que imprimió más pasta, permitió a Gmac convertirse en banco y ahí es dónde creo que debió recibir algo del TARP, pero son especulaciones. Como sabes, el congreso no pasó la enmienda para usar los fondos del programa de eficiencia energética que los demócratas pretendían, y Hank siempre se opuso a que fuera pasta de los TARP directamente.
> 
> Lo cierto es que esta semana se celebra de Detroit Auto Show, y por lo que parece todos están muy contentos a la espera de que el nuevo inquilino les dé más pasta para Marzo... de hecho se han vuelto a barajar algunos nombres para ser el "Car Zsar" que maneje la pasta, que nombrará Obama ... en fin, que la telenovela sigue ...



Gracias Kujire,

Lo que esta claro que no lo van a aprobar, asi que sacarán la pasta por debajo de cuerda. Y sino a darle a la maquinita.

Parece que a las automobilisticas les han dado mas pasta de la que se supone, ya que ninguna ha vuelto a chantajear, salvo la que no ha recibido que esta melosa para que la den pasta.

Un saludo


----------



## PutinReloaded (13 Ene 2009)

¿Están esas pensiones ya preparadas para inyectarlas al IBEX? 

¿Cuándo creéis que lo estarán?


----------



## Kujire (13 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ....Obanonics!!*



ninfireblade dijo:


> Edito: Al final me pasara lo mismo que ayer con FRE que puse la orden a 0.70 y no entre por 1 miserable centimo



No te preocupes ... hay márgen jeje, pa'abajo de 0.70 no la mueve ni "Hulk Paulson" . FRE tiene mejores opciones que AIG de subir como un cohete, bajo mi punto de vista, dado que ya está en lo "pennies" , o lo que es lo mismo con los calzones bajados y dispuesto para ser ... //**removed por horario infantil**//

Ten en cuenta que las GSE como FRE, FNM son un invento de los "progres" demócratas para facilitar el acceso a la vivienda y sus origenes datan de la Gran Depre, y para que esta salir de esta crisis hay que arreglar el mercado de la vivienda, sea como sea, y voila!!! ¿quién está en el gob? .... en el gobierno van a estar los "progres" pisitos de toda la vida. *Eso si, es una puesta MUY (mark my words!) MUY MUY arriesgada.* Si sale bien *nos* forramos, si no sale bien ... no hay nada que rascar y *todo será pérdida, aviso!* es como lo de la moneda al aire, lo mismo que lo de las autos jeje .... _que buenos recuerdos me trae_


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Ene 2009)

Creo que nos caemos chicos


----------



## Hagen (13 Ene 2009)

Ojo al cierre de los americanos, que pudieran ir a ver cerrar el Gap y superalo.
No me fio que ha vencimiento de futuros sea positivo, puede que solo subamos dentro de la caida.


----------



## Kujire (13 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ....Obanonics!!*



Bayne dijo:


> No me tentéis, no me tentéis que uno se mete y tiene un patrimonio que proteger...



Ella: Cariño, ... sabes estaba pensando en hacer un viaje ... asi como otra luna de miel!!!

El: (_uggg ... ah_) pues bueno no es una mala idea _...aunque no sé si ... Señor esto es lo que tiene habrese liado con una visillera... en fin_)

Ella: ... si amor (_kiss_) tu - yo en una isla...., *sólos*.... sin móvil .... *sin internet*...

El: (_sin internet... :_ jo qué plan)

Ella: Si, cielo... con los intereses de la cuenta Mirinda nos lo podemos permitir...

El: (*Que???*._.. vaya, se me pasó de decirle que metí la pasta de la cuenta Mirinda ... en AIG ... porque un@ de la burbuja decía que se iba a duplicar ... y claro un mísero 8% de la cuenta Mirinda no se puede comparar ..._) Upps.... pues si .... oye churriamor y para cuando? porque yo tengo curiosamente ahora muuuuuucho curro, mira tú por donde pensaba pluriemplearme...

To be continued on 20Jan ...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Ene 2009)

a tomar por culo


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Ene 2009)

Muy bueno Kujire

Estoy en la duda si cancelar la orden de AIG y meterme en FRE a 0.71 y que sea lo que dios quiera

Edito: Lo cierto es que en AIG ya estoy metido a 1.75 siguiendo la ley de la diversificacion deberia optar por FRE pero tambien es cierto que AIG/FRE no es diversificar, si cae una cae la otra al menos en teoria.


----------



## Hagen (13 Ene 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> a tomar por culo



Esto fue lo mismo que el lunes, que ni volumen ni chicha ni limonaa ........y al final para abajo con fuerza


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2009)

España y Francia se unen para ayudar al sector del automóvil


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ene 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> a tomar por culo



Creo que alguien no ha digerido bien la noticia en Usa.

Madoff...
Paulson...
Tantas mentiras en tan poco tiempo...ufff!!

Esa Fiestaaaa!!


----------



## Hagen (13 Ene 2009)

a chocar contra el 8400 del DJI como esta mañana!!! ya podía haberlo roto esta mañana....


----------



## Sleepwalk (13 Ene 2009)

Buenas tardes,
Llevo varias semanas de vacaciones y ya empiezo a echar de menos compartir estas horas al calor del brasero, pero ahora que he tenido un rato he leído varias de las últimas páginas del hilo. Realmente la cosa está fea, fea y da la impresión que esto no se endereza a pesar de que lo enmascaran -un paso adelante y dos hacía atrás-.
Parece que lentamente, como si nos durmieran, fueran las cosas el lugar que le corresponden (nos dan 1 nos quitan 2), y a la que nos hemos dado cuenta, como si despertaramos de un sueño, estamos embarrancados.
Da incluso la sensación de que a la Mano de Dios cada vez le queda menos fuerza o menos billetes verdes para sostenerla.
!!!!Que no nos pase nada¡¡¡¡¡¡

PD. Kujire, os leo con interés todos los comentarios, pero especialmente los tuyos, porque tengo la extraña sensación de que buena parte de lo que pase aquí, nos lo jugamos allí, y el enfermo tiene mal color de orina.
Saludos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ene 2009)

no teneis fé:

los bancos se ponen rojos


----------



## Misterio (13 Ene 2009)

Esta a punto de salir el niño, le falta dilatar un par de cm.


----------



## Kujire (13 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Muy bueno Kujire
> 
> Estoy en la duda si cancelar la orden de AIG y meterme en FRE a 0.71 y que sea lo que dios quiera
> 
> Edito: Lo cierto es que en AIG ya estoy metido a 1.75 siguiendo la ley de la diversificacion deberia optar por FRE pero tambien es cierto que AIG/FRE no es diversificar, si cae una cae la otra al menos en teoria.



Bernanke ha hablado hoy, y claro *lo de Bernanke no son los discursos*, lo suyo es soltar pasta o abrir la ventanilla de descuento y todas a trincar ... Además le ha mandado un "recadito" al Pelecto, "no me gusta tu plan" y luego le ha dado la segunda en la frente "_deberíamos usar los fondos que quedan del TARP para su propósito original, es decir, dárselo a los bancos comprando las hipotecas tóxicas_". Todo ésto lo dice cuando HOY en la comisión de finanzas en el capitolio van a hablar precisamente del TARP y de cómo ha sido gestionando etc...

Por lo tanto, la partida ha empezado y fuerte, esto va a ser lo siguiente, cierto que estás condicionado porque ya estás en AIG, y coincido en que ambas van a verse afectadas positiva o negativamente dado que una re-asegura a la otra. Akí también hay otro tema, la deuda en manos extranjera de estas empresas, chinos, japos y alemanes están hasta el //**removed por horario infantil**// de Freddys, Fannies y mAGIes a 60$, si las dejan caer ... *lo siguiente que veamos pinchado en un palo será un green-go*. Es un proceso, algunos días parecerá que es el fin de mundo, otros que no pasa nada .... eso sí yo perdí un par de kilitos durante las autos ... si me salía mal pensé en patentar el método para obesas, y a lo mejor ganaba más plata! ... si es que los caminos del Dow son irrefutables ...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2009)

Regalo un consejo:

Meteos en cortos en banca ahora , SAN puede ser el mejor. Ya despues no va a ser tan interesante,


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ene 2009)

a SAN le vemos el viernes a 1000 pelas.... alguien de acuerdo?


----------



## wsleone (13 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Atención a la jugada!
> 
> *Obama llamó ayer a Bush para hablar sobre el resto de los fondos TARP* que Hank no se gastó(más bien no le dejaron que se lo puliera después de cambiara ligeramente de opinión una vez con la pasta en la mano --- en vez de comprar activos tóxicos, directamente compró acciones de los bancos: ---), *la suma está cerca de los 350B$. *
> 
> ...



He tenido que ir a la wikipedia y buscar billón y trillón por la cifra de 1,3T$, dudando de mis nociones matemáticas.

Cuál ha sido mi sorpresa al ver que SOLO en USA un billón son mil millones (en el resto del mundo es un millón de millones); y en USA 1 trillón es un millón de millones (en el resto del mundo es un millón de billones). Así que estamos hablando (que alguien me corrija si no es así) de 1,3B$, que tampoco es nada


----------



## tonuel (13 Ene 2009)

¿6€ = 1000 pelas? :


Me parece mucho... 





Saludos


----------



## tonuel (13 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> He tenido que ir a la wikipedia y buscar billón y trillón por la cifra de 1,3T$, dudando de mis nociones matemáticas.
> 
> Cuál ha sido mi sorpresa al ver que SOLO en USA un billón son mil millones (en el resto del mundo es un millón de millones); y en USA 1 trillón es un millón de millones (en el resto del mundo es un millón de billones). Así que estamos hablando (que alguien me corrija si no es así) de 1,3B$, que tampoco es nada



*ES LO QUE HAY...*



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ene 2009)

Prepararse para el segundo impacto!!

Formación de tortuga YA!!


Edito:

Ha ido de un pelo 863

¡¡Kowalski,informe de daños!!


----------



## Kujire (13 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... Comisión de los TARP LIVE*

Bernie Frank presi de la Comisión de Finanzas (este es antiguo conocido de todos en el caso de las Autos jeje)



> "Cuando creamos los fondos TARP, dijimos que habría dos partes. La restricción que pusimos en la segunda parte(aprobación por el congreso) ha sido muy positiva, aunque recibimos críticas por ella."
> 
> "Bush a petición de Obama solicitó el usar el resto, ahora tenemos 6 dias, la cam. de representates es bueno que manifieste su opinión antes de que sea aprobada o no. deberemos votar , antes de domingo, espero tener acuerdo antes."
> 
> "Espero que no voten "si o no" sin embargo voten "si pero...." la legislación no confirma los poderes en la administración, sino que se ajusta a lo anteriormente aprovado, creemos que si estas condiciones se dan para que esto nos permitiria pasar esta enmienda lo antes posbible de forma que usando el término "trust but verify" lo mismo que Reagan firmó con la antigua URSS Mihail G. "(_De alguna forma, atar las manos de Obama para que no pase como en el caso de Hank. Quizás esto es para que pase en el senado, dado que podría no pasar, intenta sumar cuantos más republicanos mejor, por lo que quiere hacer ver que no la cambian_)"podremos pasar dinero las coperativas de bancos, y comunidades"(_y akí es dónde empezamos a jugar, dinero a las GSEs, Ginnies,.._.





> BF: "tendrán 2 min para exponer sus argumentos"
> 
> Senador Republicano: "350B$ es muy importante, por lo tanto tendrá que tener su aprobación por el congreso. El TARP era para estabilizar el sis.t financiero, lo que nos confunde es que Hank ha dicho que "hemos logrado estabilizar el sistema financiero" hecho eso, entonces si aprobamos esta segunda parte del dinero ... nos piden en 72h que votemos sin ninguna información y esto no es la forma, entendemos que la gente está en el paro y nuestro pais nos necesita, pero esta no es la forma y no debemos apresurarnos en tomar decisiones tan importantes."


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> a SAN le vemos el viernes a 1000 pelas.... alguien de acuerdo?



...pero para Febrero ya está de vuelta en casi 7, lo dicho, a meter pelas ya


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ene 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...pero para Febrero ya está de vuelta en casi 7, lo dicho, a meter pelas ya



tu crees?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/94781-os-lo-dedico-todos-cnmv-ahora.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ntander-totta-y-caixa-geral-de-depositos.html


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2009)




----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tu crees?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/94781-os-lo-dedico-todos-cnmv-ahora.html
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ntander-totta-y-caixa-geral-de-depositos.html



vamos a por todas, te lo cuento en febrero


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2009)

sabeis lo que viene el jueves no?


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ene 2009)

Vaya empentón le han dado!!

870 del tirón.Y en verde


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


>



he leido su pdf


no me parece muy relevante, salvo la prediccion del yuri a medio plazo= LATERAL


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2009)

y rebajas de intereses en los depósitos y cuentas remuneradas


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2009)

voy a tener que sacar esta carta a ver si se anima el cotarro...






copyright los chicos de la guardería (son buenísimas  )


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> voy a tener que sacar esta carta a ver si se anima el cotarro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JUR JUR JUR

La mejor carta de todas,


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2009)

El cambio de tendencia está empezando a hacer efecto, aunque me encantaría que el Stoxx quedase por encima del gap que ha dejado a las 17:30, es decir, alrededor del 2412.

Si fuera así tendríamos una apertura bajista, un rebote en el gap y vuelta hacia arriba, a partir de mañana ya no tocan cortos, aunque tampoco espero grandes subidas, simplemente el rebote técnico de rigor cuya meta debería estar entre 2478 y 2532.

El S&P lleva dos rebotes hoy en el entorno de 860 y parece que en breve veremos el tercero, se espera que aguante y suba como la espuma a partir de ahí, llevándose al resto de índices detrás.


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2009)

jajaja esque es buenísimo


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ene 2009)

Ojo que se cae!!

Formación al tresbolillo YA!!


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si fuera así tendríamos una apertura bajista, un rebote en el gap y vuelta hacia arriba



mulder me estoy mareando...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2009)

Permiteme el tuneo expirado su pronostico....


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2009)

yo no sé porqué solo nos metemos nosotros a este hilo, debemos ser apenas 20 foreros.
si es super divertido.... 

por cierto, ¿alguien duda que el dow acaba en positivo?
(tengo carta para autoowned  )


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> yo no sé porqué solo nos metemos nosotros a este hilo, debemos ser apenas 20 foreros.
> si es super divertido....
> 
> por cierto, ¿alguien duda que el dow acaba en positivo?
> (tengo carta para autoowned  )



aun asi te mete un tocho mulder o azkuna, y te quedas a dos velas je je. En serio, gracias a ellos y al resto porque le que le dan contenido a este estupendo hilo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> yo no sé porqué solo nos metemos nosotros a este hilo, debemos ser apenas 20 foreros.
> si es super divertido....
> 
> por cierto, ¿alguien duda que el dow acaba en positivo?
> (tengo carta para autoowned  )



Yo apuesto por -60 en el Dow...


----------



## Dolmen (13 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> yo no sé porqué solo nos metemos nosotros a este hilo, debemos ser apenas 20 foreros.
> si es super divertido....
> 
> por cierto, ¿alguien duda que el dow acaba en positivo?
> (tengo carta para autoowned  )



No sé: que si sí que si no... que si me quiere que si no me quiere, que si verde que si rojo...

Yo creo que acabará rojillo


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> aun asi te mete un tocho mulder o azkuna, y te quedas a dos velas je je. En serio, gracias a ellos y al resto porque le que le dan contenido a este estupendo hilo.



es que ellos son :


----------



## Sleepwalk (13 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> yo no sé porqué solo nos metemos nosotros a este hilo, debemos ser apenas 20 foreros.
> si es super divertido....
> 
> por cierto, ¿alguien duda que el dow acaba en positivo?
> (tengo carta para autoowned  )



Es que se pierden las buenas costumbres.
Pero los últimos de Filipinas aquí están.
Por cierto, si algún día se normaliza la economía ¿qué haremos?

Edito: me espero un poco a este autoowned.


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2009)

azk tiene la suya propia...







PD: el dow a 15 puntillos del verde que te quiero verde


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Es que se pierden las buenas costumbres.
> Pero los últimos de Filipinas aquí están.
> Por cierto, si algún día se normaliza la economía ¿qué haremos?



es que estas jornadas se van a acabar, y la bolsa subirá y bajará apenas un 0,2% al día... : quizás hacia el otoño xa el ibex...

y ya dejo de postear (cena) que he cogido carrerilla y monopolizo el hilo


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Es que se pierden las buenas costumbres.
> Pero los últimos de Filipinas aquí están.
> Por cierto, si algún día se normaliza la economía ¿qué haremos?
> 
> Edito: me espero un poco a este autoowned.



Es lo mas parecido al mono que nos da , de que sube y baja


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Ene 2009)

Por favor, alguien puede dar el dato del volumen, si es relevante en cuanto a la media


----------



## Kujire (13 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News .... Obama*

Otra "chinita" para Obama

*Tim Gaitner habria defraudado a hacienda ... 
* Pago 25.000$ pero se le olvidó pagar lo de autónomos...

*Tim es el nominado por Obama para ser nuevo secre. del Tesoro, es decir, quién sustituya a Hank Paulson*: 

Por cierto, los fiscales del gob. han apelado la decisión del juez de no poner a la sombra a Bernie, lo de la sombra es porque desde su apartamento de Manhatan se puede tomar el sol, cuando lo hay claro, tiene piscina etc... casi como el mío


----------



## Kujire (13 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News .... Obama*

Vaya! Otra más....

Tim Gaitner tiene inmigrantes ilegales trabajando en su casa ...

QUE ALGUIEN APRIETE EL BOTÖN Y ACABE el DIA!!!!

Por Dios, Carlos!!!! trata de arrancarlo!!!!


----------



## Hagen (13 Ene 2009)

Mixtables, 

No tengo el volumen aqui, pero no debe ser mucho, porque con cada apreton que le meten, le suben en un pliss


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ene 2009)

venga, algun bolsista que comente las caidas de 5 dias seguidos, que se suelen romper al sexto dia, y sino, serian 7 dias...

alguno que la comente para neofitos


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> venga, algun bolsista que comente las caidas de 5 dias seguidos, que se suelen romper al sexto dia, y sino, serian 7 dias...
> 
> alguno que la comente para neofitos



Yo no se de esas estadísticas pero estoy contentísimo de que la bolsa haya hecho exactamente lo que contaba en mi último análisis de hace unos minutos. Me importa poco si se acaba en verde o rojo.

De todas formas verde o rojo se ha quedado muy cerca de la salida de esta mañana a las 8:00 (por abajo) y por encima de la salida a las 15:30, así que demos el rebote por inaugurado oficialmente.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (13 Ene 2009)




----------



## Silent Weapon (13 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Vaya! Otra más....
> 
> Tim Gaitner tiene inmigrantes ilegales trabajando en su casa ...
> 
> ...



parece que hay algún interesado poderoso en que Tim Gaitner no ocupe el cargo, ¿menos keynesianismo?


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2009)

Como han ido en USA las inversiones de AIG, hay calentón del bueno?


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Ene 2009)

Me imagino que esto no va a aportar nada para la comprension de nuestro mercado de valores,pero bueno 

ESTOY HASTA LOS COJONES DE TIRAR EL DINERO CON LA BOLSA

Es increible,aguantas aguantas (repsol) tratando de actuar friamente y justo cuando vendes el bicho empieza a subir.
A veces me entra la paranoia de que me estan espiando o algo 








Lo siento,tenia que desahogarme


----------



## Sargento Highway (13 Ene 2009)

Pues yo creo que entre vencimientos y bajada de tipos del BCE acabamos en verde esta semana si no hay noticias muy negativas...


----------



## Jucari (13 Ene 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me imagino que esto no va a aportar nada para la comprension de nuestro mercado de valores,pero bueno
> 
> ESTOY HASTA LOS COJONES DE TIRAR EL DINERO CON LA BOLSA
> 
> ...



Bienvenido al club.....

Te aconsejo...que leas muy detenidamente a los foreros de este hilo, pq es de lo mejor que vas a encontrar....yo aprendo muchissimo con ellos...

Krujire, lascosasasucauce, snb4, Mulder, chamaleon, azkuna, etc...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me imagino que esto no va a aportar nada para la comprension de nuestro mercado de valores,pero bueno
> 
> ESTOY HASTA LOS COJONES DE TIRAR EL DINERO CON LA BOLSA
> 
> ...




Si quieres ir a cortos y ganar seguro, mete en SAN,


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Ene 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si quieres ir a cortos y ganar seguro, mete en SAN,



Tenia algunas acciones del Santander,y las vendi en su dia a 5,cuando parecia que el mundo iba a acabarse 

Por que va a subir el SAN a corto :


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tenia algunas acciones del Santander,y las vendi en su dia a 5,cuando parecia que el mundo iba a acabarse
> 
> Por que va a subir el SAN a corto :



Conozco gente que aguanto el tiron de los 5 euros y han sacado pasta...

A los valores que se mueve ahora es posible que baje más pero estoy casi seguro que repuntará. Son oportunidades que no se va a dar todos los días.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Como han ido en USA las inversiones de AIG, hay calentón del bueno?



Al final cancele la compra de AIG y me meti en FNM. Bueno, mejor dicho me intente meter en FNM a 0.71 pero no se ejecutaron, lo rozaron en 0.713 pero nada. 

Lo que si os hice caso y vendi todo lo que tenia en SOV que viene siendo la version americana del SAN espero que acerteis con la bajada :


----------



## Jucari (14 Ene 2009)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿No has leido por aquí que esto es bajista? ¿Porqué compras?



Joder...Negrofuturo...no seas tan duro con los novatillos....


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ene 2009)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿No has leido por aquí que esto es bajista? ¿Porqué compras?



Hombre,la explicacion mas coherente que se me ocurre es que soy gilipollas.

De todos modos,yo ya se que esto es bajista (dentro de que nada es seguro al 100%),pero tratando de especular uno siempre tiene la sensacion de que se puede sacar algo,sea ciclo alcista o bajista.Ya lo expreso bien alguno por arriba con la maquina tragaperras,la ludopatia acecha a la vuelta de la esquina


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Ene 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me imagino que esto no va a aportar nada para la comprension de nuestro mercado de valores,pero bueno
> 
> ESTOY HASTA LOS COJONES DE TIRAR EL DINERO CON LA BOLSA
> 
> ...




Es que te "espían".Y no va de coña.A ver si encuentro algun texto y te lo mando por privado.Es largo de teclear.




Kujire lleva un día clamoroso.Anda que no tienen mierda debajo la alfombra.
Lo dicho...algún día se van a cansar de tanta mentira los Useros y aprietan el botón rojo mientras afilan las guillotinas.A remolque de los hedge,of course.

Gracias chula!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Es que te "espían".Y no va de coña.A ver si encuentro algun texto y te lo mando por privado.Es largo de teclear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que es eso de secretitos...aqui en este, nuestro hilo, no hay secretos.

Saludos artista


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 Ene 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tenia algunas acciones del Santander,y las vendi en su dia a 5,cuando parecia que el mundo iba a acabarse
> 
> Por que va a subir el SAN a corto :




Se refiere a comprar put´s o vender calls sobre SAN, o utilizar warrants put, o futuros vendidos del MEFF sobre acciones del SAN.

Ganas cuando la acción baja, y si sube, pierdes.

Saludos


----------



## nief (14 Ene 2009)

Va a abrir el nikkei enmendemos nuestras almas a ver si el chico aguanta porque sino...

Los resultados del ultimo trimestre se aventuran nebulosas... por no decir rojizas..


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 Ene 2009)

Australia	ASX 100	+2.70	+0.09%	3,013.20	1/14 11:04am
Australia	ASX All Ords	-0.30	-0.01%	3,593.60	1/14 11:04am
Australia	ASX Mid-cap 50	+5.70	+0.17%	3,331.10	1/14 11:03am

Austrialia bajo la espada de Damocles.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 Ene 2009)

World Markets - CNNMoney.com

Mirar que curioso el banner superior. Para azkuna con amor.

No siempre sale el mismo, redirigia a esta web

http://www.basques.euskadi.net/t32-7413/en


----------



## Kujire (14 Ene 2009)

*Cómo saber si puedes hacer dinero con la bolsa?*

La Universidad de Cambridge *tiene mucho tiempo libre* está realizando un estudio en el que detalla la probabilidad de una persona a ganar dinero o hacerse millonario en la bolsa, con la medida simple de los dedos de su mano.

Para los que estéis interesados, 

1.-Tomad las dimensiones de vuestros dedos índice y anular desde la punta a la base. 

2.-Haced la siguiente división: *medida índice* / medida anular

3.-El resultado debe ser <1 (inferior a uno) para hacer dinero en bolsa. Al parecer el beneficio se incrementa al alejarse de 1 ... 

Este estudio se ha llevado a cabo con los Brokers de la City y es simplemente ridículo, pero sé que a algunos os "levantará" vuestro ego masculino el saber que cuanto más largo lo tengáis (el dedo anular con respecto al índice) más pasta podréis hacer ...


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Es que te "espían".Y no va de coña.A ver si encuentro algun texto y te lo mando por privado.Es largo de teclear.
> 
> 
> Gracias chula!!




Bueno,realmente yo tambien pienso que es asi.Simplemente quien tiene capacidad financiera suficiente para mover la cotizacion de las acciones hace lo que le da la gana (las famosas manos fuertes),y si esas manos ganan...otras tienen que perder 

Por otro lado,por curiosidad...aqui hay gente que gane dinero regularmente con esto?


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> La Universidad de Cambridge *tiene mucho tiempo libre* está realizando un estudio en el que detalla la probabilidad de una persona a ganar dinero o hacerse millonario en la bolsa, con la medida simple de los dedos de su mano.
> 
> Para los que estéis interesados,
> 
> ...



Sera al reves,deberias tener el anular lo mas corto posible...juraria


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ene 2009)

Ya me contesto yo solo,tienes tu razon,cuanto mas largo mejor


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Ene 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Que es eso de secretitos...aqui en este, nuestro hilo, no hay secretos.
> 
> Saludos artista




Venga,os comento algo que no sé si tenéis en cuenta normalmente,y así abro el melón.Lo diré lo mas en cristiano posible para no iniciados


Cuando tú das una orden de compra,pongamos 200 telefónicas,tu orden aparece en las pantallas de las plataformas informáticas de muchos usuarios (y sobre todo brokers)hasta que se ejecuta.Alguien te vende sus tef y esa línea en la que aparecía tu orden desaparece de la pantalla.
Pero antes de desaparecer engrosa una estadística de "gacelas"(pequeños inversores) que han invertido. 
Cuando el número de gacelas es suficiente,comienza el juego,y los "leoncios"dejan caer el valor hasta que la estadística de ventas indique que las gacelas han cedido a la deseperación,en número suficiente.
Luego volverán a calentar el valor recomprando un poco más abajo y volviendo a ponerlo "goloso".Y luego las gacelas repiten,y así el bucle hasta jartarse.

Eso con alguna pequeña variación es lo que ha vivido ApoloCreed.

¡¡Colega,asín es la selva!!

Por cierto, las estadísticas globales están disponibles en internete!!
Y yo nunca las consulto


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Venga,os comento algo que no sé si tenéis en cuenta normalmente,y así abro el melón.Lo diré lo mas en cristiano posible para no iniciados
> 
> 
> Cuando tú das una orden de compra,pongamos 200 telefónicas,tu orden aparece en las pantallas de las plataformas informáticas de muchos usuarios (y sobre todo brokers)hasta que se ejecuta.Alguien te vende sus tef y esa línea en la que aparecía tu orden desaparece de la pantalla.
> ...




El caso es que es algo que si tengo en cuenta,y de hecho estoy convencido de que asi es...
El problema es que aplicar eso tan aparentemente sencillo del "sentimiento contrario" en la practica resulta de una dificultad considerable
Cuando vendi los santanderes a 5 ya lo estaba pensando (la vas a cagar,la vas a cagar...),pero al final resulta que el miedo es una emocion dificil de controlar


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Ene 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El caso es que es algo que si tengo en cuenta,y de hecho estoy convencido de que asi es...
> El problema es que aplicar eso tan aparentemente sencillo del "sentimiento contrario" en la practica resulta de una dificultad considerable
> Cuando vendi los santanderes a 5 ya lo estaba pensando (la vas a cagar,la vas a cagar...),pero al final resulta que el miedo es una emocion dificil de controlar




Las encuestas de sentimiento se hacen entre analistas y entre pequeños inversores.Y pueden mentir,sobre todo los primeros.Son solo palabras.
Es más aconsejable observar el ratio Put/Call,es decir, la proporción entre futuros que se han comprado alcistas/bajistas.Y eso son datos,no opiniones.
Ejemplo:Mi última maniobra de inversión ha sido ponerme corto (bajista) aprovechando el impacto del pésimo dato del paro USA,viendo que súbitamente muchos otros inversores se estaban poniendo cortos.
Ahora como ha vuelto la montaña rusa,me salí al mediodía.


Y ya rizando el rizo se puede afinar, sabiendo si estas posiciones son de grandes gestoras o son de gacelas.Pero es un secreto a voces ¿vale?

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Venga,os comento algo que no sé si tenéis en cuenta normalmente,y así abro el melón.Lo diré lo mas en cristiano posible para no iniciados
> 
> 
> Cuando tú das una orden de compra,pongamos 200 telefónicas,tu orden aparece en las pantallas de las plataformas informáticas de muchos usuarios (y sobre todo brokers)hasta que se ejecuta.Alguien te vende sus tef y esa línea en la que aparecía tu orden desaparece de la pantalla.
> ...




Yo tenia un articulo por ahi, de un popiolo que haciendo eso, pero retirando antes de ejecutar dichas ordenes se hizo de oro. Y luego se arruinó creo. Buen aporte WBuffete. Graciñas


----------



## Hagen (14 Ene 2009)

Buenos Dias,

Resultados de banesto subida del 2%, en el ultimo trimestre. 

Peor de lo esperado.

saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Buenos Dias,
> 
> Resultados de banesto subida del 2%, en el ultimo trimestre.
> 
> ...



Gana un 2% en el año 2008 con respecto a 2007 si no he entendido mal... (menor de lo esperado)
UBS baja a Repsol de comprar a neutral
ING baja a Telefónica a vender desde mantener con objetivo 14 leurus... (antes 18)

Saludos y buenos días a todos....


----------



## wsleone (14 Ene 2009)

Por el momento paso de meterme, no me gusta el ambiente


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2009)

Buenos días.

De momento vamos bien, REPSOL para arriba y con dividendo mañana jueves, gamesas recuperando y como no.... mi favorita IBR tomando posiciones para un buen subidón.


----------



## Bayne (14 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Como han ido en USA las inversiones de AIG, hay calentón del bueno?



He entrado a 1.58, importe testimonial, por curosidad a ver qué pasa


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2009)

Es posible que puedan suspender de la cotización de AIG si entra en quiebra (concurso de acreedores), algo parecido a lo que ha pasado aquí en España con martinfadesa?


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2009)

El SAN vaya lastre que vamos a llevar hoy.... por un lado me gusta que se hunda, pero por otro, se lleva por delante las subidas del ibex para hoy.

Arghhh!


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Ene 2009)

Hombre todo es posible y mas en los tiempos que corren pero en mi humilde opinion lo veo poco probable. 

Despues del rescate del gobierno en septiembre que les concedieron $100b, de los cuales usaron $80b y teniendo en cuenta que de esos $80b ya devolvieron mas de la mitad no creo que la dejen caer.


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2009)

Cintra puede que hoy recupere.... hay noticias que apuntan a la venta de aparcamientos.


----------



## Hagen (14 Ene 2009)

Que estamos en un entorno bajistaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## rosonero (14 Ene 2009)

Parece que se está girando la cosa, ¿por cual apostáis?


----------



## Mulder (14 Ene 2009)

A los buenos días!



rosonero dijo:


> Parece que se está girando la cosa, ¿por cual apostáis?



Yo hoy apunto al verde, esta mañana la hemos empezado algo mal (el movimiento se ha exagerado más de lo que pensaba), pero estoy bastante seguro de que nos vamos a recuperar, sobre todo cuando vengan los gringos.


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2009)

La alegria de la apertura ha durado apenas unos minutos, el giro lo vamos a dar antes de las 12 de la mañana.

Verde que te quiero verde.....


----------



## chameleon (14 Ene 2009)

cintra no se puede entrar todavía, que entren lso suicidas...
tiene muy buena pinta, ya lo dijimos ayer, pero tiene que dar una señal (o dos) 
ayer tuvo mucho volumen y da indicios de rebote, pero tiene que acompañar el ibex...

yo sigo en SLR por segunda vez esta semana  intentando salir, joer que difícil es salir de los chicharros... 

suerte a todos


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2009)

Suerte con SOLARIA, como te gusta el riesgo.. eh!

Ya lo he comentado en alguna ocasión, los chicharros, son muy peligrosos (con poco vol), muy pocas posis de compras y cuesta encontrar al nuevo pardillo que se ha montado tarde en el tren.


----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2009)

Yo apunto a que la hostia de los bankitos españoles va a ser acojonante... 

Una lástima que no estén mis queridas cajitas cotizando... 




Saludos


----------



## Hagen (14 Ene 2009)

PW de Deutche bank


----------



## Hagen (14 Ene 2009)

Abiertos largos en el EuroStock.

chocamos y chocamos contra los 860, y ayer se vio como esa puerta esta cerrada por los americanos


----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> PW de Deutche bank



va p'arriba... 


DEUTSCHE BANK AG NA O.N. - DAX - cotizalia.com





Saludos


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Ene 2009)

Parece que se cumple lo esperado con SAN que ya va por 6.30€ Vale la pena entrar en 6.00 o seguira bajando ?


----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Parece que se cumple lo esperado con SAN que ya va por 6.30€ Vale la pena entrar en 6.00 o seguira bajando ?



Hasta los 3 € no creo que baje linealmente... entra cuando quieras... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2009)

El SAN es un valor que al final le tomas manía, yo me tengo prometido, no comprar nunca más SAN.


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Ene 2009)

Joer pues mi asesor del Banif esta empeñado en que meta la pasta ahi que es un valor muy "seguro". No se si fiarme que ya me ha hecho alguna...


----------



## chameleon (14 Ene 2009)

a los accionistas del santander les van a dejar en los huesos
mucho ojo con botín, yo no jugaría con ese valor


----------



## Mulder (14 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Joer pues mi asesor del Banif esta empeñado en que meta la pasta ahi que es un valor muy "seguro". No se si fiarme que ya me ha hecho alguna...



Juas! Como barren para casa estos señores. Ahora ya me ha quedado claro, sin mirar ningún gráfico, que lo que quieren es empapelarte a base de bien. Jamás te fies de 'expertos' ni 'analistos' y mucho menos si son parte interesada.

Abran cortos en SAN vamos vamos!


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Ene 2009)

Buenos días 
Quiero sangre.
Fut.SP500 863 -0,63% Un golpe de tos y nos caemos del alambre.
Veo un corte en la gráfica del Ibex de Yahoo.
¿Ha pasado algo?
Saludos


----------



## Hagen (14 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Parece que se cumple lo esperado con SAN que ya va por 6.30€ Vale la pena entrar en 6.00 o seguira bajando ?



si toca los 6 es que nos hemos caido en el IBEX y vamos a ver cotas inferiores

en mi opiión


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ene 2009)

-UBS recomienda vender SANTANDER, BANKINTER y SABADELL...
-Portugal: S&P amenaza con rebajar el rating de su deuda soberana
-Parece ser que el primer ministro de Irlanda ha declarado que Irlanda puede necesitar la ayuda del FMI como su economía siga empeorando. Muy malas noticias para el euro. *De momento el diferencial de la deuda de Irlanda comparado con el Bund a 10 años se dispara a 175 puntos.*
-EEUU tenía una burbuja inmobiliaria, y se está despedazando financieramente, Irlanda la tenía de aúpa y pide ayuda al FMI, España la tenía mayor que estos dos países...¡Help!

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2009)

Si, parece un flashback de noviembre, cuando iban a por el bendito SAN, el ibex lo aprecia en negativo, aunque no veo demasiado vol hoy en el ibex.

Madoff.... les tiene que pesar un -10% como poco.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Joer pues mi asesor del Banif esta empeñado en que meta la pasta ahi que es un valor muy "seguro". No se si fiarme que ya me ha hecho alguna...



Yo, porque estoy pelado, que si no metia en SAN. Esta clarisimo que es ahora o nunca. Ya tengo unos amiguetes que se han sacado bastante pasta,...eso si...jugando mucha pasta


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, parece un flashback de noviembre, cuando iban a por el bendito SAN, el ibex lo aprecia en negativo, aunque no veo demasiado vol hoy en el ibex.
> 
> Madoff.... les tiene que pesar un -10% como poco.



Si, pero despues recupero y se colocaron a cerca de 7. Sube, estoy seguro.

Ojo, yo no tengo nada con SAN, (de hecho me dan bastante asco como banco), pero el dinero es el dinero,


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ene 2009)

A lo que iba....

Economía/Macro.- JP Morgan pronostica para 2009 una "recesión severa", pero un buen comportamiento de la Bolsa - Yahoo! Finanzas

El jefe de inversiones de JP Morgan Asset Managemente, Manuel Arroyo, pronosticó hoy para 2009 "una recesión severa" que no se veía desde hace varias décadas, "con muchísima volatilidad y con un buen comportamiento" en el mercado bursátil. 

En declaraciones a Europa Press Televisión, antes de asistir a un desayuno informativo para presentar un informe sobre los mercados financieros globales en el cuarto trimestre de 2008, Arroyo afirmó que este año es "muy improbable que no sea tan malo como el 2008", pero señaló que si se cumplen las expectativas de JP Morgan, "posiblemente será favorable" para la renta variable. 

En este sentido, el jefe de inversiones subrayó que el año pasado fue "uno de los peores desde hace varias décadas", ya que todos los activos de riesgo han sufrido muchas correcciones y el único activo que se ha comportado bien ha sido la deuda soberana, especialmente en EE.UU. 

Asimismo, Arroyo explicó que se dan razones suficientes para que "se forme un suelo en las Bolsas" y, en esa línea, la predicción de JP Morgan Asset Management es que los mercados se van a "mover en un rango lateral con mucha volatilidad", aunque con alguna "oportunidad de entrada más atractiva" en los mercados de renta variable. 

"Después de las medidas que se tomaron el año pasado, el riesgo de que una gran entidad quiebre es muchísimo menor este año", aseguró Arroyo, quien señaló que hay que tener en cuenta que "todos los sistemas financieros importante tienen una intervención". "Nadie es capaz de descartar que entidades financieras atraviesen problemas este año, pero lo importante es que va a ser en menor medida que el año pasado", concluyó.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Parece que se cumple lo esperado con SAN que ya va por 6.30€ Vale la pena entrar en 6.00 o seguira bajando ?



Esperate al anuncio de la bajada de los tipos , de mañana creo, y despues compra,


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ene 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A lo que iba....
> 
> Economía/Macro.- JP Morgan pronostica para 2009 una "recesión severa", pero un buen comportamiento de la Bolsa - Yahoo! Finanzas



Es lo que tienen las *recesiones severas*, que hacen que las bolsas vayan p'arriba...  Que jodíos los de JPMorgan!!!!

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (14 Ene 2009)

Creo que el SAN corregirá estos días la caida de la última semana hasta el entorno de 7.10, yo marcaría los 7 a corto si llega a 7.12.

Al final acabé analizándola. La trayectoria que espero para el SAN coincide perfectamente para lo que tengo previsto en las bolsas para estos días, un pequeño rebote del gato muerto y la semana que viene otra vez abajo.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Es lo que tienen las *recesiones severas*, que hacen que las bolsas vayan p'arriba...  Que jodíos los de JPMorgan!!!!
> 
> Saludos...



Aunque suene baladí, yalodijeyo


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Ene 2009)

Nuevos mínimos en Ibex
Podemos perder los 8900


----------



## Mulder (14 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Es lo que tienen las *recesiones severas*, que hacen que las bolsas vayan p'arriba...  Que jodíos los de JPMorgan!!!!
> 
> Saludos...



JPMorgan presenta resultados mañana ¿que casualidad, no? 

Earnings.com: Event Calendar - Earnings

Ya saben que va a pasar con el sector bancario mañana.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ene 2009)

Esta tarde el S&P estará interesante...







860-65 para comenzar y 840-45 para continuar, si baja de ahí, glups....

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Ene 2009)

SP 860 en estos momentos.

Que forme la guardia YA!!


----------



## otropepito (14 Ene 2009)

Solicito Porra urgentemente:

¿Que va a hacer Trichet mañana?

a) bajará lo tipos 0.5 %
b) bajará sólo 0.25 %
c) los dejará igual.
d) los subirá con un par.


----------



## Freeman (14 Ene 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Solicito Porra urgentemente:
> 
> ¿Que va a hacer Trichet mañana?
> 
> ...



Ah, pensaba que estaba claro ya que bajaba medio punto... (hablo sin ironía, eh )


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Ene 2009)

Yo voto la la opción A

Como ya sabe que la bajada no sirve de nada,por lo menos dará imagen de que se hizo todo lo posible.Y ojo a las divisas,fluctuaran.

a) bajará lo tipos 0.5 %
Wbuffete
b) bajará sólo 0.25 %
c) los dejará igual.
d) los subirá con un par.

SP 861.Nos ha ido de un pelo.


----------



## chameleon (14 Ene 2009)

joer que rollo
trichi abre la boca hombre!! que alguien saque la carta


----------



## wsleone (14 Ene 2009)

¿Ha pasado algo para que bajen tanto las bolsas?


----------



## Mulder (14 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> ¿Ha pasado algo para que bajen tanto las bolsas?



De Cárpatos:



> ¿Qué pasa? [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> No ha sucedido nada nuevo, simplemente que Deutsche Bank se sigue desplomando caso el 10% tras su profit warning, HSBC otro tanrto tras sus rumores de ampliación de capital y el sector bancario lo está pasando cada vez peor



Es decir, bajan bancos fuertes que hasta ahora habían capeado bien el temporal. Aparte de eso nada más, pero yo sospecho que hay algo entre candiles que no se está contando.


----------



## Hagen (14 Ene 2009)

Mulder,

Esto tiene mu mala, pinta. Creo que los americanos no van a ayudar....

Cerrados los largos


----------



## Jucari (14 Ene 2009)

La cosa esta muy malita....tiene mala pinta el enfermo....

!DESFRIBILADOR!!!!!....


----------



## wsleone (14 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> De Cárpatos:
> 
> 
> 
> Es decir, bajan bancos fuertes que hasta ahora habían capeado bien el temporal. Aparte de eso nada más, pero yo sospecho que hay algo entre candiles que no se está contando.



Es que estoy por entrar, pero me da mala espina. Semejante bajón sólo debido a los bancos, y teniendo en cuenta que llevamos días de bajadas :


----------



## Jucari (14 Ene 2009)

Yo hasta que no vea los 6000-7000 no pienso entrar....


----------



## otropepito (14 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Yo voto la la opción A
> 
> Como ya sabe que la bajada no sirve de nada,por lo menos dará imagen de que se hizo todo lo posible.Y ojo a las divisas,fluctuaran.
> 
> ...



Yo voto por la B, y como al personal le resultará algo escaso, las bolsas reaccionarán con caidas. Esta tarde toca pornerse corto.









La porra va así:

*a) bajará lo tipos 0.5 %*
Wbuffete
*b) bajará sólo 0.25 %*
Otropepito
*c) los dejará igual.*
*d) los subirá con un par.*


----------



## kane (14 Ene 2009)

Vaya por delante que no tengo un duro en bolsa, lo que implica que la siguiente reflexión es totalmente "amateur".

Si hay consenso en que esta crisis es >= crack' 29, porque iba la bolsa a mejorar en un escenario de recesión brutal :.

Esta claro que habrá rebotes puntuales, pero no hace falta recordar a los habituales del foro ese fantástico gráfico que compara la evolución de la bolsa entre la crisis del 29 y la actual.

En conclusión, la bolsa no está para sardinillas que vayan a meter dinero "porque en la bolsa a largo plazo siempre se gana", está para tiburones con los dientes muy afilados.


----------



## Jucari (14 Ene 2009)

Carpatos...




Las ventas al por menor en EEUU bajan 2,7%, una cifra demoledora y mucho peor que el -1,2 % esperado.

Si quitamos la partida de coches que es lo que suele mirar el profesional tenemos una cifra aún peor con una bajada de 3,1 %, frente a unas estimaciones de 1,3 % de bajada. Peor imposible.

La gasolina ha influido mucho en esta mala cifra ya que si la quitamos nos queda una bajada de 1,4 %, y es que las ventas de gasolina caen el 15,9%.

En cualquier caso quitando coches y gasolina nos queda caída de 1,5 % que es la peor desde septiembre de 2001.

Muy mal dato para una economía donde el gasto del consumidor lo es todo en el PIB. Malo para las bolsas que no reciben una buena noticia ni por casualidad, y para dólar, y bueno para bon


----------



## PutinReloaded (14 Ene 2009)

Una inyección de pensionina, rápido!


----------



## wsleone (14 Ene 2009)

Suponiendo que me quiera tirar al precipicio antes del cierre de hoy ¿qué valores podría coger a corto? estoy entre tef, ibr, ibe, rep, unf


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ene 2009)

*Grecia: S&P rebaja su rating a A-.*

Comienza la fiesta...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Yo voto la la opción A
> 
> Como ya sabe que la bajada no sirve de nada,por lo menos dará imagen de que se hizo todo lo posible.Y ojo a las divisas,fluctuaran.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que los baja 0,75%...

Saludos...

Edito: "...En cualquier caso quitando coches y gasolina nos queda caída de 1,5 % que es la peor desde septiembre de 2001."
Qué pasó en 09/01?????


----------



## Tominabo (14 Ene 2009)

*ibex -3,39%*


----------



## Jucari (14 Ene 2009)

Tonuel....preparate...que faltan los "gringos"...


----------



## Tupper (14 Ene 2009)

Esta tarde promete con la quiebra de Nortel y las noticias sobre Citi y HSBC.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ene 2009)

NT: Summary for NORTEL NTWKS CP HLDG - Yahoo! Finance

Nortel baja un 78% en el after-hours, se está declarando en quiebra...!!! :
Virgencita, esto comienza otra vez...

Saludos...

Edito para poner la gráfica a 1y...


----------



## Bayne (14 Ene 2009)

Y Repsol aguantando el tipo


----------



## Tupper (14 Ene 2009)

Déjà vu...


----------



## otropepito (14 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo creo que los baja 0,75%...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



¿Es ironía? ¿No?
En Septiembre del 2001, unos estudiantes para pilotos de avión, vieron una gran H en las azoteas de las torres gemelas y creyeron que podía aparcar sus boeing 747. Pero por lo demás nada. :



Yo creo que Trichet no querrá gastar sus balas tan rápido y no bajará 0.75% como dices. Creo que sabiendo que esto va para largo querrá guardar siempre la posibilidad de seguir bajando los tipos en un futuro.


----------



## wsleone (14 Ene 2009)

Según Cárpatos, Nortel se está declarando en quiebra; entre eso lo otro, lo de más allá, las ventas al por menor y el "regalito" de mañana de JPMorgan nos espera una tarde made in Tonuel


----------



## pobracara (14 Ene 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Carpatos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chameleon (14 Ene 2009)

kane dijo:


> En conclusión, la bolsa no está para sardinillas que vayan a meter dinero "porque en la bolsa a largo plazo siempre se gana", está para tiburones con los dientes muy afilados.



que chorrada, aqui nadie ha dicho semejante cosa
la bolsa es así, el que no sepa estar al descubierto y aguantar que no se meta. no se va a estar siempre en positivo.

los que preguntan por los largos en solaria, van bien gracias, de momento gano 2 decimas y 18 de la compra del jueves. no voy a salir "a toda costa", incluso me da igual aguantar un negativo razonable. 

lo de hoy es una super oportunidad para los que estén fuera. nada de bancos ni constructoras (a cintra le falta un poco). repsol lo malo que tiene es que la frenan, tienen preparadas muchas cosas para ese valor y le han atado los pies. IBR está bien para jugar.


----------



## SNB4President (14 Ene 2009)

Venga, todos a una a ver en diresto como se "tanquea" el Jones. 

Indices


----------



## Tupper (14 Ene 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> ¿Es ironía? ¿No?
> En Septiembre del 2001, unos estudiantes para pilotos de avión, vieron una gran H en las azoteas de las torres gemelas y creyeron que podía aparcar sus boeing 747. Pero por lo demás nada. :



Ja ja ja qué crack!


----------



## wsleone (14 Ene 2009)

En bolsamania, Citi cae en prepaertura un 15% 

TONUEL  acuda al puenteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tupper (14 Ene 2009)

Estamos todos con las palomitas expectantes al show de la tarde...


----------



## Tupper (14 Ene 2009)

Por favor, no olvidemos nuestros valores patrios:

Santander -7%


----------



## Jucari (14 Ene 2009)

Lacuestión sera si la mano de Dios...tiene cartuchos para parar la hecatombe....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ene 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> ¿Es ironía? ¿No?
> En Septiembre del 2001, unos estudiantes para pilotos de avión, vieron una gran H en las azoteas de las torres gemelas y creyeron que podía aparcar sus boeing 747. Pero por lo demás nada. :
> 
> Yo creo que Trichet no querrá gastar sus balas tan rápido y no bajará 0.75% como dices. Creo que sabiendo que esto va para largo querrá guardar siempre la posibilidad de seguir bajando los tipos en un futuro.



No es ironía. Creo que los bajará 75 ppbb. 

Saludos...

PD: Muy bueno lo del 11-S


----------



## wsleone (14 Ene 2009)

queda un minuto !!!!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ene 2009)

*s&p 852 -2,1%*


----------



## un marronazo (14 Ene 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Lacuestión sera si la mano de Dios...tiene cartuchos para parar la hecatombe....



tiene ,tiene  solo tiene que imprimir mas


----------



## Tupper (14 Ene 2009)

It´s the Final Countdown! tinonin tinonin...


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2009)

CITIGROUP, ha reculado y los resultados los postpone al 16 de enero.... más diversión asegurada!


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2009)

Oppssss... el san ha visto los 6,11€ mañana lo tenemos a 6,00€ .... que nooo!

Aquí hay mano patria, al cierre se quedarán en -2,80%


----------



## Desencantado (14 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> CITIGROUP, ha reculado y los resultados los postpone al 16 de enero.... más diversión asegurada!



*Circulen, circulen! No hay nada que ver aquí...*


----------



## Jucari (14 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> CITIGROUP, ha reculado y los resultados los postpone al 16 de enero.... más diversión asegurada!



Es que JPmorgan y citi el mismo día podría ser muy duro...hay que repartir el trompazo...


----------



## Kujire (14 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News .... Obama*

Tim Geitner no pagó seguro médico obligatorio mientras estubo trabajando para el IMF

.. aunque no lo parezca ...

que el *nuevo Secretario de Tesoro Tim Geitner* (es decir, el Solbes de aki) 

1- Defraude a Hacienda

*2- Tampoco pagó SS mientras estubo trabajando para el IMF( Fondo Monetario Intl)
*
3- Contrate a panchitos/as ilegales 

*4- Es judío y ya sabemos que son los elegidos*
*

Hace poco contaban maravillas de un hombre llamado Bernie que era la envidia de la comunidad judia de Boston, ex-presi del Nasdaq ... aunque sean unos "errores" un poco normales entre conocid@s, se supone que mis amigas lo van a tener muy dificil para llegar a un puesto como el de Tim, y que serían descalificadas por ello, al no estar al corriente con Hacienda. Luego *Obama ya se ha visto salpicado por el escándalo de corrupción por la venta de su escaño de senador por Ilinoi*s, otro anterior miembro de su equipo dimitió hace un par de semanas al estar investigado por prevaricación, todos recordamos el tema de la compra de votos de comunidades que saltó en plena campaña,... 

.*.. esto empieza a complicarse ... y aún no es presidente!!!!!*


----------



## Jucari (14 Ene 2009)

SNB...dijo...en una entrevista en rac1 en diciembre...que una vez pase la presentación de Obama....empezarían a salir cositas del armario....este hombre lo clava...sera la astrología....


----------



## Jucari (14 Ene 2009)

Ojito....con los soportes de 840..del S&P...

S&P 848,71 -2,65%


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Ene 2009)

Desde aqui me gustaria darle las gracias al que ayer recomendo vender SAN. Siguiendo su consejo vendi SOV (que esta intimamente ligada a SAN) y por ahora ya va con un -8%

Que bien se ven los toros desde la barrera :-D


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ene 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Por favor, no olvidemos nuestros valores patrios:
> 
> Santander -7%



Mejor oportunidad para entrar el Viernes no se puede dar


----------



## wsleone (14 Ene 2009)

*Todo* el Dow Jones en *rojo*


----------



## Mulder (14 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Desde aqui me gustaria darle las gracias al que ayer recomendo vender SAN. Siguiendo su consejo vendi SOV (que esta intimamente ligada a SAN) y por ahora ya va con un -8%
> 
> Que bien se ven los toros desde la barrera :-D



Yo lo he recomendado esta misma mañana tras la apertura. Veo que tampoco me hubiera equivocado. 

Creo que hoy alguien aprenderá algo sobre la banca de inversión.


----------



## Mulder (14 Ene 2009)

No solo ha quebrado Nortel, también ha quebrado Tiffany's. Esas tiendas de joyería que salen en tantas canciones poppie, se cae un mito.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo lo he recomendado esta misma mañana tras la apertura. Veo que tampoco me hubiera equivocado.
> 
> Creo que hoy alguien aprenderá algo sobre la banca de inversión.



¿y en corto tu crees que no subira?. El festival bajista de los bancos no se va a dar todos los días. En breve subirá y esta ahora mismo en unos valores excelente.


----------



## Tupper (14 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No solo ha quebrado Nortel, también ha quebrado Tiffany's. Esas tiendas de joyería que salen en tantas canciones poppie, se cae un mito.



En serio??!! Tiffany's?? No me lo puedo creer.


----------



## Jucari (14 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No solo ha quebrado Nortel, también ha quebrado Tiffany's. Esas tiendas de joyería que salen en tantas canciones poppie, se cae un mito.



Tiffany´s tambien????.....:...a mas de una le va a entrar un soponcio...


----------



## TakaTaka (14 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No solo ha quebrado Nortel, también ha quebrado Tiffany's. Esas tiendas de joyería que salen en tantas canciones poppie, se cae un mito.



Mulder tienes fuente de lo de Tiffany's?

Ha dado malos resultados pero de ahi a quebrar...


----------



## trichetin (14 Ene 2009)

PERRY TIFFANY BANKRUPT; Son-in-Law of Theodore Havemeyer Owes $83,897. Nominal Assets $66,200, but Value Unknown -- Owes for Clothing, Wine, Cabs, and Theatre Tickets.


PERRY TIFFANY BANKRUPT; Son-in-Law of Theodore Havemeyer Owes $83,897.... - Article Preview - The New York Times

Perry Tiffany of 152 Madison Avenue has declared himself a bankrupt, and in a petition filed by him yesterday, he places the amount of his liabilities at $83,897 and his nominal assets at $66,200. Mr. Tiffany was formerly Vice President of the Sterling Supply and Manufacturing Company, railway supplies, the stock of which, at unknown values, figures largely in his assets.

Creo que no es la tienda, aunque no se si por el apellido tendrá algo que ver


----------



## Mulder (14 Ene 2009)

Cárpatos ha dicho eso:

Imprimir Comentario

Pero por lo que leo por ahí parece que no ha quebrado sino que está dando un profit warning, ya decía yo:

Stocks Fall as Warnings Flash - WSJ.com


----------



## Kujire (14 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No solo ha quebrado Nortel, también ha quebrado *Tiffany's*. Esas tiendas de joyería que salen en tantas canciones poppie, se cae un mito.



una pena ... penita pena  y pensar que estuve a puntito de comprarme un regalito por Xmas allí ... *pero OJO que no ha quebrado*, sólo que nadie les compra a crédito ... y las ventas se redujeron un 21%

*jeje ahora igual lo saco con descuento ...*


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2009)

Algún parientucho será, eso es seguro.


----------



## wsleone (14 Ene 2009)

¿ Comprar hoy o esperar a ver cómo va la cosa mañana ? :


----------



## Rocket (14 Ene 2009)

Alguien sabe porque Santander pierde un 7,41%??? :


----------



## Jucari (14 Ene 2009)

Ole...

Vean esta inquietante cita de Bloomberg:

(“credit-default swaps”) vinculados a la deuda de
España subieron desde los 59 puntos básicos en septiembre a 109
puntos básicos, mientras que los de Portugal subieron 72 puntos
básicos a 112 puntos y los de Grecia 154 a 232 puntos, según CMA
Datavision en Londres. Los contratos vinculados a la deuda de
México y Vietnam, con calificaciones crediticias más bajas,
bajaron en el mismo período.
La economía de la región está tambaleándose después de que
el Banco Central Europeo no bajara los tipos de interés tan
rápido como sus homólogos de Estados Unidos y Reino Unido


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ene 2009)

Rocket dijo:


> Alguien sabe porque Santander pierde un 7,41%??? :



Bajada de tipo de interes previsible mañana


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ene 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Ole...
> 
> Vean esta inquietante cita de Bloomberg:
> 
> ...



Llevamos mayor acelaración que Portugal...: Virgencita, virgencita que me quede como estoy...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ene 2009)

Rocket dijo:


> Alguien sabe porque Santander pierde un 7,41%??? :



Hombre que DBank haga un PW, habiendo perdido 4800 Millones de € en el último trimestre, pues tiene a toda la banca europea de uñas...

Saludos...


----------



## otropepito (14 Ene 2009)

El Dow Jones se va dejando un 2% en un ratico. Esto ya no lo para nadie. 

Creo, en mi ignorante opinión, que quien quiera comprar algo que se espere hasta mañana por la tarde.


----------



## Tupper (14 Ene 2009)

Rocket dijo:


> Alguien sabe porque Santander pierde un 7,41%??? :



Ummm UBS recomendando vender? Investigación sobre Madoff?...


----------



## explorador (14 Ene 2009)

ojo que hemos cogido carrerilla, de culo y sin frenos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ene 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Ole...
> 
> Vean esta inquietante cita de Bloomberg:
> 
> ...



*Por su parte, los 'spreads' de Irlanda, Grecia y Portugal se ampliaron hasta 179 puntos básicos, 243 puntos básicos y 109 puntos básicos, respectivamente, según informa el diario 'Financial Times'.

Por otro lado, el coste de garantizar la deuda española a diez años mediante el empleo de seguros contra el impago de deuda o CDS ('credit default swaps') alcanzó hoy los 124 puntos básicos, trece puntos básicos por encima del nivel registrado ayer, según indicó a Europa Press la firma de información financiera CMA DataVision. En el caso de Alemania, esta referencia se situó en 54,3 puntos.*

El diferencial del bono español frente al 'bund' es el menor de los 4 países colocados en vigilancia por S&P - Cotizalia.com

Saludos...

Edito: Sacado del hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ra-rumores-grecia-puede-abandonar-euro-8.html


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2009)

8692 Puntos, mal camino....


----------



## pepeton (14 Ene 2009)

IBEX 35 , 8674,90 points -4,22%

Hasta Repsol entra en Negativo

En positivo, solo Grifols


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ene 2009)

Vamos a probar soportes mayores, 845 en el S&P... a ver que ocurre...
Supongo que el 840 resistirá... :-(

Saludos...


----------



## Jucari (14 Ene 2009)

Dow	8,230.57	-217.99	-2.58%
Chart for Dow
Nasdaq	1,507.15	-39.31	-2.54%
Chart for Nasdaq
S&P 500	845.99	-25.80	-2.96%


----------



## pepeton (14 Ene 2009)

Id preparando el certificado del 5% DOWN, que igual nos hace falta


----------



## SNB4President (14 Ene 2009)

¿También lo oís verdad? Se acerca... Europa cerca del -5%...


----------



## SNB4President (14 Ene 2009)

El gráfico de inicio del SP500 se parece a aquél par de aperturas de Argentina cuando lo de nacionalizar las pensiones...


----------



## Tupper (14 Ene 2009)

Mañana saldrá el típico listo diciendo que ya hemos dejado atrás lo peor. Si es que...


----------



## Pindik87 (14 Ene 2009)

Ya echaba de menos yo estos días, a ver si tonuel puede certificar el 5%.


----------



## bullish consensus (14 Ene 2009)

no decian que se sabia acabao to la volatilidad jojojojojojocerca de de ti señor!!!! yo quiero estar......!!!! cerca de........joojojo


----------



## Rocket (14 Ene 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Mañana saldrá el típico listo diciendo que ya hemos dejado atrás lo peor. Si es que...



Yo creo que no... ahora se dice que hasta que no se toque minimos de noviembre, no habra rebote de nuevo... :

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...los-minimos-de-noviembre-segun-jp-morgan.html


----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2009)

Rocket dijo:


> Alguien sabe porque Santander pierde un 7,41%??? :




Don Emilio...... Yo no he sido... 




Saludos


----------



## otropepito (14 Ene 2009)

SNB4President dijo:


> ¿También lo oís verdad? Se acerca... Europa cerca del -5%...



Pues yo no lo lo oigo.

Lo huelo 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gUDShxRWniw&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gUDShxRWniw&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Don Emilio...... Yo no he sido...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No he podido evitar meter cuatro duro en acciones de SAN. Que momento


----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> En bolsamania, Citi cae en prepaertura un 15%
> 
> TONUEL  acuda al puenteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Que cabrón el ibex... con el trabajo que tengo.... :




otropepito dijo:


> Pues yo no lo lo oigo.
> 
> Lo huelo



Yo también lo huelo...




Pepitoria dijo:


> No he podido evitar meter cuatro duro en acciones de SAN. Que momento



Tranquilo, ahora te pillas unas BBVAs y acabas de arreglar la tarde... 



Puriiiiiii.... las palomitas...... 




Saludos


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (14 Ene 2009)

me veo el SAN cayendo mas de un 10% ay don emilio...


----------



## bullish consensus (14 Ene 2009)

D. Emilione no perdonara esta ofensa.


----------



## Rocket (14 Ene 2009)

Los banquitos estan todos rondando el -7%, y Santander -8,17%... excepto Banesto.


----------



## Tupper (14 Ene 2009)

I smell investor's blood...


----------



## Misterio (14 Ene 2009)

Cuando bajan tipos en USA? ah que ya no pueden se me olvidaba.


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Ene 2009)

no teneis fé


----------



## wsleone (14 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Que cabrón el ibex... con el trabajo que tengo.... :
> 
> Saludos



Venga, que llevabas un montón de días de fiesta, sin certificar na de na 

Un empujoncito al Ibex entre todos AUMPFFFFFFFFFFF !!!!!


----------



## SNB4President (14 Ene 2009)

May day, may day, superando límite de pérdidas, qué recuerdos, parece octubre... preparando Tonuel para certificar y extra de palomitas extra. El SP500 saboreando los 840.


----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> no teneis fé



No vayamos jodiendo... :



Saludos


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Ene 2009)

Tiffany's joyeria no ha quebrado.

As of 3:12pm GMT
20.78USD 
Price Change -1.22
Percent Change -5.55%
Analyst Recommendations
Hold

TF.N tiffany Share Quote | Quotes | Reuters.co.uk

Vaya sustos me dais, a ver donde iria yo a comprar las joyas como buen pagafantas, quiero decir pagajoyas


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Ene 2009)

por cierto, buenas tardes a todos,


----------



## Kujire (14 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... Capitolio*

... el que no corre vuela...



> La nominación de Tim Geitner a Secretario del Tesoro por el congreso, programada para este viernes ha sido suspendida. *Han sido presentadas alegaciones en contra de su nombramiento en el congreso.*


----------



## Tupper (14 Ene 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Cuando bajan tipos en USA? ah que ya no pueden se me olvidaba.



Se han quedado sin...


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ene 2009)

por cierto , GAM tambien esta de pu** mad**, cayendo un -7% , desde su ultima junta de accionistas esta tocada de muerte y mira que le conocí valores cercanos a 30 euros,


----------



## nOkia_XXI (14 Ene 2009)

misterio dijo:


> cuando Bajan Tipos En Usa? Ah Que Ya No Pueden Se Me Olvidaba.



Ahí le has dao


----------



## nOkia_XXI (14 Ene 2009)

Venga, que perdemos los 8600


----------



## Misterio (14 Ene 2009)

Inventarios de barriles por encima de lo esperado, así que baja el crudo así que las petroleras paaaaaa bajo, venga que ese 840 no es nada que no hayamos roto antes.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ene 2009)

Pepitoria, reza por un rebote del S&P en el 840, olvídate de Ibex y del SAN, o rebota el S&P o vas a buscar tus acciones al sótano...

Saludos...

Edito: 839,82, glups, glups, glups...


----------



## Rocket (14 Ene 2009)

Dale Tonuel!!! 

Perdidos los 8.600...


----------



## wsleone (14 Ene 2009)

Logradooooo !!!!!

snif qué emoción snif !!!


Tonuel a picar piedra -5% !!!!! 

edit: joder, ya está subiendo la muy .....


----------



## Tupper (14 Ene 2009)

Sin duda el mejor hilo de burbuja.info este este. Se lo pasa uno la mar de bien en compañía.


----------



## fyahball (14 Ene 2009)

jejeje no soy el único que esperaba una jornada cachonda de estas como un puto yonki sin su dosis

enga xavales, a por el -5% y más allá

fyahball estuvo quemando a los infieles por aquí!!!


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Ene 2009)

Esto de Tim Geitner aunque parezca mentira lo he oido en el telediario de TV1.

Es debido a que contrato una ilegal para la limpieza y no pago la seguridad social.

Los medios proximos a él han dicho que no tiene la culpa y que todo fue realizado sin el saberlo, como en las novelas de misterios seguro que el culpable es el mayordomo, cuñadp de la ilegal implicada.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pepitoria, reza por un rebote del S&P en el 840, olvídate de Ibex y del SAN, o rebota el S&P o vas a buscar tus acciones al sótano...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Edito: 839,82, glups, glups, glups...



Je je je

En febrero te cuento, no espero manejar ultra-cortos 

EDIT: TONUEL tocala, ¡¡¡ tocala !!!


----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Logradooooo !!!!!
> 
> snif qué emoción snif !!!
> 
> ...





Pepitoria dijo:


> EDIT: TONUEL tocala, ¡¡¡ tocala !!!




La toco, la toco... como salga la mano del Dios del Ibex se la voy a inflar a hostias... 




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ene 2009)

*837,95 la marca a batir... *

Me piro, no me rompáis nada...
Tonuel, certifica!!!!!!

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *837,95 la marca a batir... *
> 
> Me piro, no me rompáis nada...
> Tonuel, certifica!!!!!!
> ...




Hasta el rabo todo es toro... 


Por cierto..., que me estoy liando con la excel... ¿cuanto nos queda para el *-10%*....? :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2009)

Acaban de despertar al cuidador del IBEX, os vais a enterar!

Ya está suavizando ........


----------



## Freedav (14 Ene 2009)

La torta que se están dando los bancos ingleses...... uffffff.

Conexiones con Deutsche tal vez.


----------



## Kujire (14 Ene 2009)

> tonuel: Hasta el rabo todo es toro...
> 
> 
> Por cierto..., que me estoy liando con la excel... ¿cuanto nos queda para el -10%....?
> ...



Ola de frío polar para esta semana en NY!!  el viernes ... 

-10


----------



## otropepito (14 Ene 2009)

El Ibex ya se ha cansado de caer. Los más valientes pueden hacer sus compras y vigilar mañana muy de cerca a Trichet.


----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Acaban de despertar al cuidador del IBEX, os vais a enterar!
> 
> Ya está suavizando ........



Me voy al parquet con el mazo... : como pille al de la fe lo empalo... :



Edito:

P'abajo... 

Ibex 35 a las 17:13; -4,94%

8.609 puntos


S'han cagao...




Saludos


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Ene 2009)

Joder como escribís. Se despista uno un rato analizando unas graficas y al volver aqui se encuentra con 2 paginas por leer


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2009)

SAN a 6,01€ BUY NOW!


----------



## Riviera (14 Ene 2009)

Ayer decian que una ola de fria se acercaba.Por primera vez desde que tengo uso de razon el hombre del tiempo ha acertado


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2009)

Solaria, 2,15€ -10,00%


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Ene 2009)

Que decir cabe que mis beneficios de SLR se han ido a tomar por culo


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (14 Ene 2009)




----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> SAN a 6,01€ BUY NOW!



BYE BYE... 





Saludos


----------



## pepeton (14 Ene 2009)

tonuel, esa certificacion oficial del -5% !!!
Y vete engrasando la del 10% para proximos dias.


----------



## chameleon (14 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Solaria, 2,15€ -10,00%



ya, jajaja  no importa aguanto, acabará más arriba tienen a lo scuidadores despiertos

a ver cosas serias, IBR a 2,90, difícil que entre pero vamos a ver...

edit: cambio a 2,92 sino imposible


----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2009)

Ya estamos... :


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Ene 2009)

a 1000 pelas el SAN


no entro ni jarto de grifa



los bancos ingleses estan asi por los despidos en Barclays y por los 35.000 minolles que puede necesitar HSBC



ahora que mejora el tiempo, el terrorismo esta parado, se arregla poco a poco lo del gas, de que van a hablar los informativos? alguna noticia que no diga a la puta mierda que nos vamos?



IBE: llevan 5 dias de maximos seguidos de demanda electrica...


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2009)

Esas IBR se han puesto a 2,87€ hay que aguantar... las subidas tienen que ser tremendas, mañana y el viernes.

OBAMA efecto vuelve a la ciudad!


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> SAN a 6,01€ BUY NOW!



¡Corred, insensatos¡


----------



## chameleon (14 Ene 2009)

IBR dentro a 2,92

ahora están a 2,95, puede que acaben a más de 3


----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ya, jajaja  no importa aguanto, acabará más arriba tienen a los cuidadores despiertos



Pues yo no les veo buena cara... 






Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ene 2009)

Que final mas triste,al final no va a llegar ni al 4%


----------



## Lionel Hutz (14 Ene 2009)

city group -15%

Fortis +19%


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Ene 2009)

a ver: que mañana no hay subida!! hay otra bajada, tienen que ser 7 dias seguidos, que es lo habitual... no 6...

el viernes vencimientos de futuros no? igual ese dia si



es mi opinion, vamos


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Ene 2009)

por cierto, hoy es el primer dia del año, creo, que el nasdaq cae menos que el SP o el DOW.... eso puede ser un dato


----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que final mas triste,al final no va a llegar ni al 4%







Esta bajada es de pobres...


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (14 Ene 2009)

Joder, que agustico se esta ahora en un ETF de bonos mientras cae la bolsa a hierro! Es como estar buceando cuando hay tormenta y un oleaje bestial, no te enteras de nada!


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2009)

Pues vamos a tener que cambiar esa tendencia....


----------



## wsleone (14 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *837,95 la marca a batir... *
> 
> Me piro, no me rompáis nada...
> Tonuel, certifica!!!!!!
> ...



837,94 a las 17:30


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2009)

Ya están maquillando al SAN, al final quedará a 6,15€ veremos....

IBR, sobre los 2,95 / 2,97 € IMO!


----------



## chollero (14 Ene 2009)

la historia ha de servir de guia, el nikkei pasó de 38.000 a 8000 tras el hundimiento de su burbuja. el ibex puede pasar de 16.000 a 3.000-4000, tiempo al tiempo...


----------



## wsleone (14 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Esta bajada es de pobres...



Animo Tonuel, no pasa nada, ya verás cómo mañana o pasado tenemos un regalito para tí


----------



## Pindik87 (14 Ene 2009)

Esto debe de ser un nuevo plan de rescate del IBEX que se acaba de inventar ZP y Solbes.


----------



## TomCat (14 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues yo no les veo buena cara...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Jo, este tío todavía está más depre que nuestro zp.


----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 17:38; -4,03%

8.692puntos



Al menos saldrá en los informativos de la noche... :o



Saludos


----------



## Tupper (14 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> a ver: que mañana no hay subida!! hay otra bajada, tienen que ser 7 dias seguidos, que es lo habitual... no 6...



Si algo había leído sobre el tema.- 7 vacas gordas seguidas de siete vacas flacas...


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Ene 2009)

intereconomia:

experta dice que se ha exagerado la caida, que no hay datos para esta caida...


----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> intereconomia:
> 
> e*j*perta dice que se ha exagerado la caida, que no hay datos para esta caida...



yaya... estamos en la champions y en 2010 p'arriba... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2009)

Por ahora llevo un -5,10% en mi cartera de valores, de momento postpongo el arrojarme por la ventana hasta el lunes.

Tonuel, quiero un certificado customizado. ya!


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ibex 35 a las 17:38; -4,03%
> 
> 8.692puntos
> 
> ...




tonuel, es mejor que marque minimos fuertes y se recupere... si hoy caia un 5% y al final lo hace un 4%, mañana puede abrir cayendo ese 1% de diferencia otra vez, y se convierte en una mini resistencia... si la pierde otro bloque para abajo... 

caidas de un 2%-4% hacen mas daño que una de un 7%, porque desconcierta a la gente... y es lo peor


----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Por ahora llevo un -5,10% en mi cartera de valores, de momento postpongo el arrojarme por la ventana hasta el lunes.
> 
> Tonuel, quiero un certificado customizado. ya!




Lo del custom lo lleva Pepitoria... yo sólo certifico... 


Pero bueno, tengo aquí a Nelson que te quiere saludar... 




*Ánimo inversoh... HA HA*



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Ene 2009)

a las 8 sale el libro de la FED, con lo que hoy no vale la media hora, sino las 2 ultimas....


y 2 horas es muuuuucho tiempo para lo malo o para lo bueno.... o para nada y acabar el SP en 850


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo del custom lo lleva Pepitoria... yo sólo certifico...
> 
> 
> Pero bueno, tengo aquí a Nelson que te quiere saludar...
> ...




La gente ya no se conforma con las luchas de gladiadores, ya quiere carnaza y de la gorda jejeje


----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel, es mejor que marque minimos fuertes y se recupere... si hoy caia un 5% y al final lo hace un 4%, mañana puede abrir cayendo ese 1% de diferencia otra vez, y se convierte en una mini resistencia... si la pierde otro bloque para abajo...
> 
> caidas de un 2%-4% hacen mas daño que una de un 7%, porque desconcierta a la gente... y es lo peor




Pues imagínate caiditas del 5-10% diarias... 








Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> intereconomia:
> 
> experta dice que se ha exagerado la caida, que no hay datos para esta caida...



A ver si ha cambiado de sexo nuestro benefactor


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Ene 2009)

demos una vuelta por USA a estas horas...


bank of A...... -4%
Citi.............. -17%
Goldman....... -4%
JP M............ -4%
Morgan S..... -6%
AIG............. -5% (a 1,50) tachan tachan....


edito HSBC cae un 7% con un volumen 5 veces mayor a lo normal

edito DB cae un 8% con un volumen 2,5 veces mayor a lo normal


----------



## un marronazo (14 Ene 2009)

ohhhhhh como bajaaaaaa

IBEX 35/ Spain
Abre de 09:00 a 17:35
8.692,70
-364,60 / -4,03% :

Wall Street	
8198
8202
18:12
-242 esto es poco para la mano de dios


----------



## bullish consensus (14 Ene 2009)

os propongo un nuevo sello para cuando se le caiga el chiringuito a alguno 


por ejemplo nortel


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Ene 2009)

Bueno pues despues de 3 dias intentandolo y con muchos huevos (y poca cabeza) me he metido en FNM a 0.71. Que dios nos pille confesados :-D


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Ene 2009)

fredy y fani? hay q tener huevos... FRE-PH: Summary for FREDDIE MAC 5.10 PFD - Yahoo! Finance no es ella, pero es una "filial" no? u algun tipo de cupon o accion ampliada?


----------



## Tupper (14 Ene 2009)

bullish consensus dijo:


> os propongo un nuevo sello para cuando se le caiga el chiringuito a alguno
> 
> 
> por ejemplo nortel



Mejor este:

http://www.vivamadoff.com/acatalog/elemental-vinyl-skins.html


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> fredy y fani? hay q tener huevos... FRE-PH: Summary for FREDDIE MAC 5.10 PFD - Yahoo! Finance no es ella, pero es una "filial" no? u algun tipo de cupon o accion ampliada?



opino igual, hay que tener estomago


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> 837,94 a las 17:30



837,04, no es por tocar los huevos...


----------



## Tupper (14 Ene 2009)

Luego sale la analista de turno diciendo que no hay razón para las caídas de hoy:

CITIGROUP 4,71 -1,19 * -20,2% *


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Ene 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Luego sale la analista de turno diciendo que no hay razón para las caídas de hoy:
> 
> CITIGROUP 4,71 -1,19 * -20,2% *



citi cae lo que sube el VIX... un 17%.... dedicado a kujire.... eso no es nada


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ene 2009)

He creado un hilo para recoger las caidas semanales de la banca europea, http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s/93910-seguimiento-banca-europea-2009-a.html, pero hoy creo que toca hacer repaso del día en europa...  Tonuel vas a flipar... :

*RBS -18,4%
BARCLAYS -14,35%
HBOS -13,46%
LLOYDS -11,88%
SGENERALE -10,94%
COMMERZBANK -10,54%
ING -9,34%
UBS -9,2%
DBANK -9,02%
HSBC -8,01%
SANTANDER -7,72%
CAGRICOLE -7,52%
KBC -7,17%
UNICREDIT -7,15%
BBVA -6,1%
BNP PARIBAS -5,66%
FORTIS -5,3%
HYPO REAL ESTATE -4,57%
POPULAR -3,89%
*
Saludos...


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> fredy y fani? hay q tener huevos... FRE-PH: Summary for FREDDIE MAC 5.10 PFD - Yahoo! Finance no es ella, pero es una "filial" no? u algun tipo de cupon o accion ampliada?



Ni idea de lo que es eso de FRE-PH. Las que yo pille son las Fannie Mae de toda la vida: FNM - Fannie Mae - Google Finance


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Ene 2009)

Bueno igual es esto: Ticker symbol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

P – 1st class preferred shares
H – 2nd convertible bond


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Ene 2009)

Al IBEX le queda caida para rato,el dax hoy - 4,85 Londres - 5,39% las bajadas esta semana han sido menores aqui que fuera,y estamos mucho peor...
Yo aun espero para entrar,esto es solo el principio...


----------



## Kujire (14 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... Madoff mess*



> Bernie llega la juzgado, --bernie bernie bernie!!!!--los fotógrafos se afinan para tener un buen plano, Bernie lo ofrece gustoso, ha salido de su "penhouse" de 7M$ en Manhatan para hacer una visita al juez unos bloques más abajo, dado que los fiscales han apelado la decisión de dejarlo en libertad.



Sólo falta que Batman sea pillado con drogas ... los únicos que se pueden acercar a Bernie son los fotógrafos en una área acotada, desgraciadamente Bernie ha recibido muchas amenazas de inversores enfadados con su "gestión", por lo que la zona está rodeada, puedes ver policias apostados en todas las esquinas, ya sean del NYPD, FBI o Marshalls ... y algunos tipo lituanos con gafas de sol y todo, en plan MIB... con la rasca que pega brrrrrr 

Bush confirma que ha perdido pasta en bolsa



> Presidente G. W Bush ha confirmado que con toda seguridad él y su esposa han perdido dinero durante el crack bursátil. "No tengo ni idea de la situación en estos momentos, mi patrimoniio está blindado para mi y gestionado por unos fideicomisos. La última vez que hablé con ellos fué hace 8 años, por lo que me imagino que nos habrá tocado." Cuando acabe su mandato tiene intención de evaluar lo que quede. Como ex-presidente tiene derecho a una renta vitalicia por sus servicios, y en su caso, al no ser muy popular incluso en su país, gozará de protección en su nueva casa de Austin, TX


----------



## CHARLIE (14 Ene 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Al IBEX le queda caida para rato,el dax hoy - 4,85 Londres - 5,39% las bajadas esta semana han sido menores aqui que fuera,y estamos mucho peor...
> Yo aun espero para entrar,esto es solo el principio...



No te quepa ninguna duda de que esto es sólo el principio, totalmente de acuerdo.

Lo único que ocurre, es que el IBEX tolera teóricamente mejor que Europa el % de caída, porque como sólo tiran de él 4 0 5 valores, pues es fácilmente manipulable..................hasta que empiecen a hundirse con fuerza estos cuatro o cinco valores, y hundan del todo al resto del timo piramidal.

Saludos.


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Ene 2009)

Buff al Bernie lo mejor que le puede pasar es que lo enchironen...


----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2009)

RBS -18,4%
BARCLAYS -14,35%
HBOS -13,46%
LLOYDS -11,88%
SGENERALE -10,94%
COMMERZBANK -10,54%





ING -9,34%
UBS -9,2%
DBANK -9,02%
HSBC -8,01%
SANTANDER -7,72%
CAGRICOLE -7,52%
KBC -7,17%
UNICREDIT -7,15%
BBVA -6,1%
BNP PARIBAS -5,66%
FORTIS -5,3%





La verdad es que me sabe a poco... 



Saludos


----------



## Misterio (14 Ene 2009)

A las 8 libro Beige de la FED, supongo que contarán una milonga optimista porque como diga algo malo nos vemos llegando a 800.


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Ene 2009)

tranqui tonuel, que el año es laaaaaargo, y el dia de hoy. igual repartes una de un 20% en USA, a uno de los gordos..


de momento cae un 23,73% en minimos del dia


----------



## un marronazo (14 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Bush confirma que ha perdido pasta en bolsa



pobrecito.... me da una pena


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ene 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> ¿Es ironía? ¿No?
> En Septiembre del 2001, unos estudiantes para pilotos de avión, vieron una gran H en las azoteas de las torres gemelas y creyeron que podía aparcar sus boeing 747. Pero por lo demás nada. :
> 
> Yo creo que Trichet no querrá gastar sus balas tan rápido y no bajará 0.75% como dices. Creo que sabiendo que esto va para largo querrá guardar siempre la posibilidad de seguir bajando los tipos en un futuro.



La recesión económica obliga a un drástico recorte de los tipos de interés | Economía

*La recesión económica obliga a un drástico recorte de los tipos de interés
*
Se da por sentado un 0,5% y se baraja hasta el 1%...

Saludos...


----------



## VIELZUTUN (14 Ene 2009)

*La Bolsa española se da el primer batacazo del año al caer un 4%*

Y ahora qué, en una situación como la actual, con paro desenfrenado, déficit público por encima del 3% y expectativas negras en todos los sectores, y por lo tanto sin apenas margen de maniobra para más ayudas...


Las Bolsas de toda Europa volvieron este miércoles a caer con fuerza, como todavía no habían hecho en lo que va de 2009, lastradas por sus bancos y por los datos de ventas en EEUU en diciembre. Entre ellas, el Ibex cerró con un desplome del 4,03%.

La Bolsa española se da el primer batacazo del año al caer un 4% | elmundo.es


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Ene 2009)

entonces mañana empezamos con caida... y si los baja un 0,50 se acentua.... y si los baja 1% se tormna verde?

son las 8, que tal el libro FED?


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2009)

Hoy nos han dado bien, en Europa la media de las bolsas ha sido del -4,5% , mañana el BCE bajará un 0,50

Hay que cerrar la semana en verde, mañana y el viernes alcistas!


----------



## reydmus (14 Ene 2009)

Antes de marzo baja de los 6000


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Ene 2009)

yo estoy convencido de que los baja un 50%... que Alemania no es España

si los baja 100 puntos, el euro se derrumba


----------



## panoli (14 Ene 2009)

Sois unos pesimistas antipatriotas, está bajando para coger fuerza en la subida


----------



## Misterio (14 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> entonces mañana empezamos con caida... y si los baja un 0,50 se acentua.... y si los baja 1% se tormna verde?
> 
> son las 8, que tal el libro FED?



Libro Beige FED	[Imprimir]	



La actividad económica en EEUU se debilita en todas las regiones. La actividad inmobiliaria sigue empeorando si signos de mejora, mientras los bancos siguen con políticas crediticias muy duras. El mercado laboral va a peor y la actividad manufacturera también. Las cadenas minoristas además han tenido que bajar bastante los precios estas navidades.


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Ene 2009)

Asesinado en Panamá el gerente de Cepsa en este país. europapress.es


----------



## chameleon (14 Ene 2009)

nenes, no me puedo permitir caer mañana otro 4 %, yo también quiero que se hunda pero mañana no... 

la saco prontito para que vaya haciendo efecto


----------



## Mulder (14 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> nenes, no me puedo permitir caer mañana otro 4 %, yo también quiero que se hunda pero mañana no...
> 
> la saco prontito para que vaya haciendo efecto



Jajaja, me espero el dia de mañana alcis... no, no he dicho nada que hoy me han dado hasta en el DNI, aunque hablo solo de mis previsiones.


----------



## >> 47 << (14 Ene 2009)

Como el Doiche anuncia perdidas hoy, ayer Standar and Pobres quita el AAA a Esputilandia, hace menos de 7 dias nos dicen que hay 1 millon de paraos más que hace un año, ...hoy los fondos de inversión especulativa provocan reintegros y bajadas en la bolsa, *para intentar hacer creer mañana a los trichosos que hay que bajar tipos cagando leches*, para intentar sobreempufar a los que no están empufados por algo que no vale ni un quinto, o para forzar el reintegro de todos los papelitos de los bancos, sin que se posen en tochos hiperhinchados, si no pa provocar la ruina a todos los que no hayan reintegrado a tiempo. 

En ello están. :


----------



## seventy (14 Ene 2009)

Si el euro se derrumba creo que es momento de cambiar mis $ en euros, estoy esperando una espantada del euro antes de la debacle definitiva del dolar y si bajan 100pb creo que puede ser el momento de abandonar mi cuenta en $.


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Ene 2009)

venga falta 1 hora para USA... porra

Verde:
Como está: azku
Se hunde un poco:
Se hunde mas de un 5%:


----------



## chameleon (14 Ene 2009)

verdes ni de coña, están muy mal los bancos...
dow 8305


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> verdes ni de coña, están muy mal los bancos...
> dow 8305



me parece que su carta....


----------



## chameleon (14 Ene 2009)

joer necesito algo más potente...


----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2009)

Verde:
Como está: azku
Se hunde un poco:
Se hunde mas de un 5%: tonuel




Saludos


----------



## chollero (14 Ene 2009)

*el peligroso juego de la bolsa*

Es increible los tiburones como juegan con los pececillos, hacen subir y bajar los valores a su antojo, y ya no pequeños valores, ya juegan con cualquiera, cuanto mas grande es el valor, mayores los beneficios, se estan forrando, creo que el juego de la bolsa esta llegando a su fin, vamos a ver una ecatombe que comparada con la de 1929, va a ser un juego de niños, vaya timo piramidal que se han montado, estais preparados para el hundimiento?


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Ene 2009)

PREVISIONES para 2009:
Eléctricas y telecos para sobrellevar un difícil 2009 | Reportajes de la Bolsa

*RENTA 4:*
Tras errar en sus predicciones para este año, los analistas de Renta 4 consideran que la bolsa es uno de los activos más atractivos para invertir en 2009, aunque advierten que el Ibex 35 puede bajar a cotro plazo por las malas expectativas de resultados empresariales.

El broker anunció en diciembre de 2007 que el índice selectivo español acabaría 2008 en los 17.450 puntos, con una revalorización del 10%, aupado por un sector bancario -aconsejaba tomar posiciones en entidades que han tenido que ser rescatadas por los gobiernos- del que esperaba un rebote considerable tras el fuerte castigo recibido en el último trimestre del pasado año.

Nunca más lejos de la realidad, el Ibex 35 cotiza ahora a poco más de 9.000 puntos, con un desplome del 40%. Admitido el error, compartido con otras muchas firmas de valores, Renta 4 opina que “seguiremos asistiendo a episodios de elevada volatilidad en el corto plazo mientras que no se vislumbre el final de la recesión”. Consideran que los datos macro seguirán siendo negativos y que “es previsible que asistamos a nuevos profit warning.

Renta 4 tiene un objetivo para el Ibex 35 en 2009 de 11.200 puntos, pero moviéndose en un rango de entre los 7.900 y los 12.700 puntos. Asume un recorte de los beneficios empresariales entre el pico (2007) y el suelo (2009) del ciclo del 30%, similar al registrado en promedio en crisis anteriores.

Para empezar el año, recomiendan invertir en compañías de baja exposición al ciclo, bien diversificadas tanto geográficamente como a nivel de negocio, con una sólida estructura financiera (bajo endeudamiento) y con amplia visibilidad de resultados y de reparto de dividendo. “A medida que avance el año y se descuente una mejora de las condiciones crediticias, iremos rotando a compañías de mayor beta, con mayor exposición al ciclo”, señalan.

Se decantan por los blue chips por valoración y por un acceso al crédito más fácil, “aunque sin despreciar historias interesantes entre las small caps”.

Previsión macroeconómica

Los analistas de Renta 4 creen que lo peor de la crisis financiera ha pasado, gracias a las medidas adoptadas para evitar el riesgo sistémico. Sin embargo, estiman que “aún queda por ver el pleno traslado de la restricción crediticia a la economía real”. Las medidas ya adoptadas y las pendientes de adoptar limitarán este impacto, pero el efecto positivo de las mismas en la actividad económica tiene cierto decalaje, hasta que la liquidez vuelva a fluir y llegue a la economía real.

En cuanto a los tipos de interés los expertos creen que serán necesarias bajadas agresivas para afrontar la recesión económica y el riesgo de deflación. La Reserva Federal tiene un margen limitado (ha bajado los tipos en 425 puntos básicos desde el inicio de la crisis), mientras que el BCE intensificará los recortes tras haberse quedado rezagado (sólo ha recortado en neto 175 puntos básicos). Así, los niveles estimados para el año que viene son del 0,5% (ahora están en el 1%) en EEUU y del 1,5% (desde el 2,5% actual) en Europa, mínimos históricos en ambos casos.

*AHORRO CORPORACION:*

Ahorro Corporación considera que las bolsas occidentales se recuperarán a lo largo de 2009 en la medida en que lo hagan los beneficios empresariales. La firma, que da por hecho que bajará el porcentaje de los resultados que se destinará a dividendos, cree que, pese a todo, el Ibex repuntará hasta los 10.650 puntos.

El sector español más castigado en este sentido será el financiero, pues hasta 2010 seguirá sufriendo por las previsiones debidas al repunte de la mora. Marisa Mazo, directora de Ahorro Corporación, considera que en 2009 caerán los dividendos y payouts de bancos y aseguradoras, fundamentalmente. Además, Irma Garrido, analista de banca, no descarta “intervenciones o ayudas al core capital -ratio que mide la solvencia- en algún caso”. No obstante, Mazo aclara que “no harán falta ampliaciones de capital, como la que ha hecho Banco Santander, si la mora no supera el 12%”.

Para que las bolsas se recuperen, es necesario que se cumplan tres premisas fundamentales. A saber, que se solucione la crisis financiera, que se recuperen los mercados interbancarios “pues en estos momentos, los bancos de un mismo país se prestan dinero entre sí, pero no a los de otros países”, y que bajen la volatilidad.. En este sentido, Mazo indica que “los actuales diferenciales de 500 puntos básicos indicarían un riesgo de impago en bonos del 8,5%”.

Ahorro Corporación prevé que el Stoxx 50 alcance los 3.060 puntos en 2009, con un crecimiento del beneficio por acción (BPA) del -35% y una recuperación del mismo en torno al 15% en 2010. Para el Ibex 35, la previsión es de 10.650 puntos, un 20% por encima de los niveles actuales, con un crecimiento del BPA del -32% en 2009 y una recuperación aún menor que el índice europeo, del 7,5%, para 2010. Estos mismos analistas predijeron hace un año que la bolsa española, que cae un 45%, iba a subir en 2008 un 7%.

Sus valores españoles favoritos son Telefónica y las energéticas Enagás, REE e Iberdrola, entre los grandes, y CAF y Duro Felguera entre los de mediana o pequeña capitalización. Preguntados por la posible compra de Digital+ por parte de la operadora, Gonzalo Moros, analista de telecomunicaciones, prevé que Telefonica compre la cadena de la mano de Vivendi al 25%-75%, siendo esta última la que pague la mayor parte de una operación que no superaría los 3.000 millones de euros.

Escenario macro para 2009

La firma, que contempla un escenario de recesión para el mundo desarrollado el año próximo, estima que no entraremos en deflación, gracias a las políticas monetarias expansivas que se están llevando a cabo. Sin embargo, España, Irlanda, EEUU y el Reino Unido serán algunos de los países que peor lo pasen debido a sus problemas con los déficits por cuenta corriente.

El crecimiento económico español en 2009 será del -1,2% y del -0,6% en la eurozona. EEUU crecerá a un ritmo del -0,7% y “sólo los países emergentes se salvarán de la recesión, aunque crecerán menos”. Para Latinoamérica, el PIB será del 2,5%.

En lo que respecta al tipo de cambio medio euro/dólar, el nivel estimado es de los 1,25 dólares, mientras que para los tipos de interés oficiales, Ahorro estima un 2% en Europa con sesgo bajista, lo que implica que “no nos extrañaría tampoco un 1,5%” y de entre el 0,5% y el 1% en EEUU.



*FORTIS*:

En un año “muy oscuro” para la evolución de la economía española, marcado por el lastre que supondrá la notable destrucción de empleo sobre el consumo privado, los analistas de Fortis aún encuentran oportunidades en renta variable de la mano de los grandes valores (Telefónica e Iberdrola) y de las empresas con poca exposición al ciclo (Grifols, Ebro Puleva y BME).

Estos son los valores que ha apuntado Fortis como preferidos en la presentación de sus ‘Ideas 2009 para España’, un año en el que prevén un crecimiento medio del PIB en la Eurozona del -0,5% y del 0% en Estados Unidos, panorama “no muy positivo” para la renta variable.

La cartera propuesta por Fortis (que incluía a Abengoa, ACS, BBVA, Ebro Puleva, Repsol y Unión Fenosa) para este año en un 13% la evolución del Ibex 35 aunque para 2009, la coyuntura macroeconómica pondrá las cosas muy difíciles, pese a que la caída de la inflación (cifrada para la Eurozona en el 1,8%), supondrá un alivio para el consumo.

Entre los grandes valores del mercado español, Fortis elige a Telefónica e Iberdrola. Respecto a la operadora que preside César Alierta, los expertos destacan su atractiva valoración, el carácter integrado de su negocio (fijo, móvil, televisión) y la estructura recurrente de los ingresos (el 60% en España son cuotas de telefonía fija). En su opinión, se puede esperar una creciente generación de cash flow operativo, que se traduzca en una mayor remuneración al accionista. No obstante, rebajan el precio objetivo hasta 18 euros para recoger la ralentización del mercado español y los mayores riesgos en América Latina.

De Iberdrola, los analistas de Fortis esperan que logre este año su objetivo de Ebitda y entienden que el mercado da bastante importancia al riesgo de que se paralicen sus inversiones por el difícil acceso a la liquidez. Por fundamentales, la firma cotiza con importantes descuentos respecto a sus comparables y el previsible aumento de la participación de ACS “debería soportar al valor”. Igualmente, el mayor apoyo del presidente electo de EE.UU, Barack Obama, a las energías renovables, debería dar más visibilidad a Iberdrola Renovables. Su recomendación es ‘comprar’ con precio objetivo de 9,10 euros.

Una de las preferidas de Fortis es Bolsas y Mercados Españoles (BME), con recomendación de ‘comprar’ y precio objetivo de 30,5 euros, lo que ofrece un potencial alcista del 61,5%. En su opinión, se trata de una empresa casi sin deuda y que ha soportado un castigo excesivo, al estar su modelo de negocio menos expuesto al ciclo de lo que descuenta el mercado.

Igualmente, explican, cuenta con una saneada estructura financiera y, pese a asumir en sus previsiones una caída del 10% en los volúmenes de contratación, en Fortis considera que lo peor “ya lo hemos pasado”. La empresa cuenta con la “elevada visibilidad” que le da su caja neta de 458 millones de euros y con el catalizador de posibles operaciones corporativas a medio plazo.

También apuestan por Ebro Puleva, al estimar que su demanda no se verá afectada por la caída del consumo, dado que se trata de productos básicos. También le favorece la caída de las materias primas (-50% en el caso del arroz y el trigo) y la exposición a Estados Unidos, que permitirá mejores cifras en un contexto de apreciación del dólar. Por ello, recomiendan ‘comprar’ con precio objetivo de 15,10 euros y potencial alcista del 43,8%.

Finalmente, Fortis se decanta por Grifols y su mayor visibilidad a largo plazo. A su juicio, es un valor “ultradefensivo” y con fundamentales que no se van a ver alterados por el ciclo. La empresa sigue cumpliendo su plan estratégico hasta 2013 y se verá favorecida por la tendencia positiva en precios y la mejora de los márgenes. En el banco recomiendan ‘comprar’ con precio objetivo de 19,60 euros. 

*
UBS: (despues del tio que ayer predijo subidas del 40%...)*

Frente al pesimismo generalizado, UBS considera que los mercados pueden dar una alegría a los inversores el próximo año. UBS estima que la bolsa española puede subir un 9%, aunque condicona este comportamiento a una recuperación de la economía real. El equipo de análisis del banco cree que la renta variable podría alcanzar rentabilidades del 20% si los planes lanzados por los gobiernos consiguen estimular la crecimiento.

La firma suiza ve una virtud en el defecto. La previsión para España es que el la recesión será más larga y dura que en el resto del entorno europeo, pero considera que su impacto en la bolsa será menos puesto que las empresas cotizadas de primera fila son poco representativas de la marcha de la economía pos su grado de internacionalización.

Según UBS, sólo un 15% de las compañías que componen el Ibex 35 están expuestas al deterioro del crecimiento económico. Buena parte de los miembros del índice tienen su negocio diversificado desde el punto de vista de la actividad y geográfico, lo que les permite esquivar el profundo bache del país.

Los analistas del banco no son ajenos a uno de los principales problemas de las empresas del selectivo: el alto nivel de endeudamiento. “El apalancamiento de las compañías no financieras ronda el 150% de los recursos propios, haciendo que dediquen un 25% de su margen de EBIT al pago de intereses”, subraya Roberto Ruiz-Scholtes, director de Estrategia de UBS.

Ruiz-Scholtes tampoco pasa por alto que la recesión mundial pasará factura a los beneficios empresariales de las principales compañías del Ibex, pero “deberían caer menos menos que los resultados de empresas de otro mercados con una mayor representación industrial y mayo exposición al consumo cíclico”.

Uno de los factores que favorecerán la vuelta a rentabilidades será la fuerte bajada que se espera del Euríbor. El informe de UBS pronostica que los intereses se situarán por debajo del 2%, con los tipos oficiales en el 1,5% en 2009.

Aunque advierte que el próximo ejercicio será también difícil, Ruiz-Scholtes considera que tras la venta masiva de este año los mercados ofrecen atractivo para inversiones a largo plazo. La estrategia que recomienda UBS es selectiva en favor de multinacionales con exposición a mercados emergentes que serán “los que mantengan el crecimiento mundial en el 2%, mientras el mundo desarrollado entrará en recesión”, explica el director de Estrategia de UBS.

Además, tienen que tener una sólida posición financiera y un dividendo sostenible. El banco sostiene que la rentabilidad por dividendo se situará en el 6,5%, con pocas compañías que recorten la retribución al accionista por esta vía.

Los nombres y apellidos de estas recomendaciones para que los inversores los tengan en cuenta son BBVA y Santander. Del banco presidido por Francisco González destaca la rentabilidad por dividendo superior al 8% con un PER por debajo de 7 veces, Además descarta por el momento cualquier ampliación de capital, aunque los ratios de solvencia estén por debajo del estandar de mercado. En el caso de Santander aconseja aprovechar los recortes actuales para acumular títulos.

Sobre el sector bancario en general, Ruiz-Scholtes explica que es más sólido de lo cree que el mercado, pero estima que habrá un procesos de consolidación en las cajas y en los bancos medianos y alguna recapitalización. Tampoco, descarta que para comiencen a registrar pérdidas en 2010 una vez consumidas las provisiones genéricas durante el próximo año.

Los otros consejos de inversión son Telefónica, que compensa la debilidad del negocio doméstico con el crecimiento en Iberoamerica y con sus filiales europeas; Inditex, por el potencial de crecimiento a largo plazo y su escasa deuda; Iberdrola, por la expansión de filial de Renovables, y REE, insensible a los cambios de ciclos económicos gracias al negocio de transporte de electricidad.


*FIDELITY:*

El crecimiento mundial está bajando de ritmo bruscamente en respuesta a una amplia contracción crediticia por lo que varios países entrarán en recesión. Probablemente continuemos viendo una alta volatilidad mientras los inversores se tambalean entre unas malas noticias económicas y una gama de paquetes de estímulo sin precedentes desplegada por bancos centrales y gobiernos. Por eso, en lugar de tratar de anticiparse a las inflexiones bursátiles y entrar y salir del mercado, podría ser recomendable para los inversores más cautelosos diversificar a través de varias clases de activos o invertir en fondos mixtos moderados.

Irónicamente, después pasar la mayor parte de 2008 preocupados por la inflación, el principal temor de los responsables políticos ahora será la posibilidad de una deflación. El colapso de los precios de las materias primas ha hecho que la economía mundial se desplace definitivamente desde la ‘estanflación’ al ciclo de la ‘reflación’, un entorno caracterizado por una actividad débil y la disminución de la inflación. Esta etapa del ciclo económico suele ser más favorable para la renta fija que para la renta variable y los activos monetarios. La renta fija soberana podría ser atractiva el próximo año a medida que los bancos centrales continúan recortando los tipos.

Los activos que generan ingresos cotizarán con una prima a medida que los tipos ofrecidos por los depósitos caen bruscamente. Para los inversores más aventureros interesados en ingresos, los bonos corporativos podrían ser atractivos. Aunque sus rentabilidades están muy por encima de la deuda soberana, los inversores tendrán que asumir un aumento significativo en los impagos corporativos.

Los inversores en renta variable afrontarán un juego de tira y afloja entre el deterioro de los beneficios y unas valoraciones cada vez más interesantes. Las rentabilidades de los dividendos están empezando a ofrecer soporte y las acciones lucen baratas en comparación con los beneficios y el valor de los activos. Es probable que ya haya pasado lo peor de la crisis bancaria y los títulos de consumo ya han comenzado a descontar una recesión profunda.

Los sectores sensibles a los tipos de interés, como por ejemplo los títulos de consumo cíclico, y las áreas defensivas como el consumo básico y la atención sanitaria serán las áreas más atractivas para los inversores. El sector financiero probablemente ofrecerá retornos superiores al sector industrial.

El mercado inmobiliario residencial seguirá perdiendo valor, aunque la caída se ralentizará a medida que empiece a sentirse el impacto de los recortes de tipos. Por otro lado, el mercado inmobiliario comercial seguirá viéndose afectado por la falta de crédito mientras los bancos reconstruyen sus balances. Sin embargo, el mercado está descontando unas perspectivas muy malas y la sensibilidad de los inmuebles a los tipos de interés podría convertir a este sector en uno de los próximos en reaccionar a los estímulos.

La relajación en las condiciones de la financiación del comercio internacional podría generar un rebote de los precios de las materias primas debido a que las fábricas se han visto obligadas a consumir sus reservas de materiales básicos y necesitan reaprovisionarse. Un indicador clave será el Baltic Dry Freight Index, que podría subir rápidamente si los bancos vuelven a financiar envíos marítimos. Probablemente sería acertado vender cuando se produzca ese repunte. Y es que los precios de las materias primas posiblemente seguirán estando sometidos a una presión bajista a medida que la actividad industrial se contraiga y aumente el exceso de capacidad.

La tesis del desacoplamiento que defendía que los mercados emergentes podrían prosperar a pesar de una ralentización en el mundo desarrollado, no sólo se ha puesto a prueba sino que se ha visto invalidada por las recesiones sincronizadas en varias de las economías más grandes del mundo. La renta variable de los mercados desarrollados se comportará mejor que la de los mercados emergentes.

Los EEUU se beneficiarán de su relativa diversidad, su fuerte exposición al consumo básico y atención sanitaria y la probabilidad de apreciaciones adicionales del dólar a medida que los tipos de interés del resto de los mercados se acerquen a los de EEUU y Japón.

Una de las sorpresas en 2009 podría ser una recuperación en el gasto del consumo en EEUU desde los niveles actualmente deprimidos por la caída en los precios de la energía y la reducción de los tipos hipotecarios.

En algún momento, aunque posiblemente no al año que viene, la ‘reflación’ pasará a convertirse en una ‘recuperación’ plena en la que se dará un mercado alcista sostenido para la renta variable. Pero antes de adoptar una postura optimista, necesitaremos ver indicios de que la relajación está surtiendo efecto, que los bancos vuelven a conceder crédito y que los cazadores de gangas están entrando en el mercado inmobiliario para apuntalar los precios.

Los lemas para los inversores en 2009 serán la cautela y la diversificación. En vista de retornos atractivos en el mercado de renta fija y un posible rally de mercado bajista en las clases de activos de mayor riesgo, la mejor manera de protegerse contra las fluctuaciones imprevistas será invirtiendo en carteras moderadas.



*ATLAS CAPITAL:*

Para Sanz, “la gente va a volver a suscribir productos sencillos, que puedan interpretar fácilmente, y los productos más complejos se van a quedar como algo residual, para profesionales”.

Considera que el origen de la crisis se encuentra en que “ha fallado la experiencia y se ha mirado mucho más el corto plazo ante la cantidad de dinero a ganar”. El primer ejecutivo de Atlas Capital apunta que, en realidad, “el riesgo no está en la entidad, sino en el asesoramiento” y que en este entorno, “compañías como la nuestra tienen mucho que decir”.

Para justificar la buena evolución de la gestora en este difícil año y explicar cómo han conseguido aumentar su numero de clientes y sus activos bajo gestión, Sanz, afirma que “hemos sido muy eficaces a la hora de gestionar el riesgo en nuestras inversiones, siendo lo más conservador posible”.

Malos tiempos para el sector

Félix López, director de Atlas Capital, considera que “estamos en medio de una tormenta perfecta para el sector de los fondos de inversión” y que “las gestoras independientes hemos superado mejor este mal año gracias a nuestra estrategia, centrada exclusivamente en la gestión”.

Reconoce López que “la feroz competencia de los depósitos, con rentabilidades en muchos casos superiores al 5%, han determinado la fuga de saldos de fondos de inversión a favor de estos productos”, una situación a la que han ayudado los bancos, que “necesitados de liquidez han fomentado que sus redes comerciales traspasaran el dinero de los inversores de fondos a depósitos”.

Sin embargo, el dinero de los depósitos volverá a los fondos. Para Marta Díaz-Bajo, directora de Atlas Capital, “los reembolsos pararán cuando se tranquilicen los mercados y empiecen a caer las remuneraciones de los depósitos”.

En cuanto a los cambios que deberían producirse para que el sector vuelva a crecer, Díaz-Bajo considera que “muchas gestoras ya han empezado a ofrecer una mayor frecuencia y cantidad de información, así como una absoluta transparencia. Una formación adecuada de las redes comerciales sobre riesgos y un mejor asesoramiento a los clientes, harán que el crecimiento vuelva a este producto”.

Previsiones sobre los mercados en 2009

Ignacio Santos-Figuerola, director de inversiones de la firma, adelanta que “2009 va a ser algo mejor, pero igual de difícil en lo que respecta a la gestión. La volatilidad seguirá fuerte y, aunque genera oportunidades, hace más difícil la gestión de un producto”.

A nivel global, el experto cree que podrían empezar a mejorar las cosas a partir de finales del primer trimestre, hasta terminar el año en positivo. Sin embargo, en España, “las medidas están siendo más laxas y con un desempleo de tres millones de personas es difícil que se pueda tirar”. Pese a la debilidad de la economía española, no descartan “ver los 11.000 puntos del Ibex 35 a lo largo de 2009, que sería un buen nivel para vender”.

Reconocen que no tienen nada de sector financiero en su cartera y aseguran que no lo van a tener a corto plazo. Preguntados por la ampliación de Santander, afirman que no acudirían. Matizan que “todos los bancos españoles van a tener que ampliar capital a lo largo de 2009” y no descartan fusiones en el sector. Su recomendación es “seguir defensivos como hasta ahora (farmacia, utilities) para ir pasando poco a poco a las empresas cíclicas”.


----------



## TidyRao (14 Ene 2009)

yo no se en que se basan los de S&P para calificar, pero yo, que no tengo ni idea de economia no veo la situacion como para darle la mejor calificacion... yo la calificaria como BBB. Si tuviese que comprar bonos, desde luego que no los compraria españoles.... sere antipatriota pero no me fio no no no


----------



## chollero (14 Ene 2009)

cual sera el proximo valor que van a hundir? yo creo que el santander tiene muchas papeletas, el botin tiene mas peligro que un apache detras de un arbol


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Ene 2009)

he ganado la porra!! vaya caida de foro!


----------



## un marronazo (14 Ene 2009)

aTONUEL pasa please a certificar el ostiazo, que el servidor se ha caido 

S&P 500/ United States
Abre de 15:30 a 22:00
842,62
-29,17 / -3,35%


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Ene 2009)

aig 1,49 -5,70%
bank of am. -4%
GS -3%
jpm -1,7%
citi -23%

se han recuperado los bancos



tonuel CITI -23%


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Ene 2009)

por cierto, los futuros USA esta un poco rojos


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2009)

Hoy ha sido una hecatombe tan grande que hasta el foro la ha sufrido.... por poco se me caen las lagrimas a leer que el PO de IBR puede ser 9,10€ según el analisis.


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2009)

Hummm... ese citi promote... chamaleon ya tienes un nuevo valor con máximo riesgo.


----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> aig 1,49 -5,70%
> bank of am. -4%
> GS -3%
> jpm -1,7%
> ...




Citigroup -23,22%





A ver cuando le toca el turno a los blue chips... 


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Ene 2009)

esta semana llegamos al post 20.000


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Citigroup -23,22%
> 
> 
> 
> ...




joder, tonuel, hoy no has parado


----------



## rosonero (15 Ene 2009)

Jo jo ¡¡¡ Qué velocidad coge este hilo cuando se tiñe de rojo !!!


----------



## Builder (15 Ene 2009)

Mulder te han salido imitadores (malos) en Bolsamania:



> No descarten un fuerte rebote mañana ni una vuelta a mínimos



O sea, que puede subir mucho o bajar mucho. Con dos cojones: estas son mis predicciones y si no le gustan tengo otras


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Ene 2009)

alguien tiene el grafico del mes de enero del año pasado??

y de paso que ponga cuantos dias cayó mas de un 3% y cuantos subio?


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Ene 2009)

Apple CEO Jobs backtracks on health, takes leave - Yahoo! Finance

apple se dsploma en afterauas, por la baja "hasta junio" de Jobs


----------



## pobracara (15 Ene 2009)




----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Ene 2009)

pues yo pongo otro:


el S&P... las torres van a caer




si pierde los 750... el abismo es terrible no?


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Ene 2009)

Fecha	Último	Apert.	%Dif. Máx.	Mín.	Volumen
31/1/2008	13.229,00	13.281,50	0,1% 13.338,50	12.958,30	401.065
30/1/2008	13.217,10	13.185,10	-0,2%	13.381,30	13.117,70	293.325
29/1/2008	13.246,60	13.120,90	1,7% 13.309,00	13.050,30	297.284
28/1/2008	13.026,70	12.880,30	-0,9%	13.080,10	12.813,10	264.809
25/1/2008	13.141,10	13.295,50	0,3% 13.491,00	13.100,40	378.551
24/1/2008	13.106,70	12.556,60	7,0% 13.106,70	12.490,60	463.638
23/1/2008	12.254,60	13.020,00	-4,6%	13.038,10	12.164,10	488.266
22/1/2008	12.839,70	12.509,30	1,7% 12.909,20	11.937,20	551.524
21/1/2008	12.625,80	13.477,10	-7,5%	13.494,40	12.625,80	545.254
18/1/2008	13.655,40	13.740,10	-0,9%	13.997,40	13.608,20	410.002
17/1/2008	13.775,60	13.981,70	-0,3%	13.995,00	13.731,20	317.892
16/1/2008	13.817,10	13.806,30	-0,9%	14.054,80	13.687,60	497.910
*15/1/2008 13.945,20	14.362,90	-3,4%	14.394,90	13.945,20	353.983*
14/1/2008	14.431,90	14.398,00	-0,2%	14.540,90	14.343,40	261.310
11/1/2008	14.458,00	14.501,90	-0,5%	14.568,70	14.428,70	296.436
10/1/2008	14.524,00	14.672,40	-0,5%	14.684,90	14.480,10	320.164
9/1/2008	14.603,50	14.577,90	-0,5%	14.665,10	14.471,20	338.570
8/1/2008	14.715,80	14.707,30	0,3% 14.753,50	14.673,90	168.682
7/1/2008	14.667,00	14.551,70	0,4% 14.701,50	14.529,50	280.828
4/1/2008	14.602,30	14.794,30	-1,7%	14.867,10	14.511,00	330.447
3/1/2008	14.856,50	14.966,10	-1,0%	15.016,40	14.769,60	335.703
2/1/2008	15.002,50	15.101,90	-1,2%	15.186,00	14.971,40	190.507


de momento graficamnete vamos igual o no?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Ene 2009)

El nikkei perdiendo un 4%,mas madera!
http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=^N225


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Ene 2009)

8080.... a 1000 puntos del abismo... o a un 13%...

por cierto Motorola to cut 4,000 more jobs in 2009



y para mañana Peticiones iniciales de desempleo EE.UU., el indice de la Fed de Phily, ipc aleman, español y Trichet.... otro bonito dia, buenas noches


----------



## El_Presi (15 Ene 2009)

para que certifique Tonuel

NIKKEI 225	8,023.31	-415.14	-4.92%	01:00
HANG SENG INDEX	12,967.38	-737.23	-5.38%	23:35
S&P/ASX 200 INDEX	3,529.50	-157.50	-4.27%	00:47
El Kospi baja el 6,03 por ciento hasta los 1.111,34 puntos


----------



## tonuel (15 Ene 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> joder, tonuel, hoy no has parado



Que siga la fiesta... 

NIKKEI 225 -4.92% 
HANG SENG -5.38%
S&P/ASX 200 -4.27%
Kospi -6,03






Nada chavales, ésta es la prueba de que la crisis viene de fuera... :




Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Ene 2009)

Buenos días.
Quiero sangre
Ayer tonuel comenzó a disfrutar.
Ayer me pilló la rotura del SP500 en 860 camino del trabajo y no me pude poner corto hasta llegar.La fiesta estaba ya muy avanzada pero entré de todos modos.
A ver si hoy puedo cargar la mano en la preapertura porque el sistema falla y no me deja meter órdenes ahora.Igual me pierdo un jugoso gap.
Solo me cubica ponerme corto de Ibex.En DJI y Nikkei los precios han alcanzado al strike y la palanca es de pobres.
Buena ostia lleva Asia
Saludos.

Edito:
Fut.SP500ESTA EN 833 !! 

¡¡Las mujeres y los niños primero!!

Ya rula el sistema.Un put 12 sobre TEF.Espero que las malas noticias de Nortell Networks aún pesarán en las tecnológicas.
Bon apetit.


----------



## Dolmen (15 Ene 2009)

*Buenos días*

Empiezo a preparar la escopeta de largos y a la espera de que nos aproximemos a los niveles de las caídas de octubre.
En el punto de mira tengo EON-Air liquide-Bayer-France Telecom-Total-Siemens-Gazprom.

Ya estoy cargando los primeros cartuchos...


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Ene 2009)

Esto sube .Deshaciendo cortos.
Chao.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

Estamos en positivo!!!! La crisis se ha acabado!!!! 

Buenos días...

Edito: negativo otra vez, la crisis vuelve... :-(


----------



## Riviera (15 Ene 2009)

Esto va sin frenos.


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2009)

A los buenos días!

Como ayer tuvimos bastante volatilidad hoy nos debería tocar lateral, salvo en los primeros momentos del mercado que, como ya han visto, han sido alcistas. Supongo que cuando salga el señor tranchete a decir sus monerías subiremos más porque es lo que nos toca hoy tras una apertura a la baja.

Mañana tenemos, además vencimiento, un vencimiento de los pobres pero vencimiento al fin y al cabo.


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Buenos días.

No vamos a ver el mismo escenario que ayer, hoy toca aceleron... BCE magic!

Recuparaciones para todos!


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Ene 2009)

hoy es rojo, mañana no


----------



## Riviera (15 Ene 2009)

Acciona a 82


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Ene 2009)

alguien me dice pq los futuros del nasdaq cae 2% ???? intel resultados y apple jobs? me tienta ACX, pero cada vez que voy a comprar, me miro la we de las fotos de brokers deseperados y me corto


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Ene 2009)

Vaya barrido me han endiñao.Gacela por un día.
A ver si con los usa me animo a reabrir cortos.Me voy de compras.
Chao


----------



## wsleone (15 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> alguien me dice pq los futuros del nasdaq cae 2% ???? intel resultados y apple jobs? me tienta ACX, pero cada vez que voy a comprar, me miro la we de las fotos de brokers deseperados y me corto



Sacado de Cárpatos Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

8- Los futuros americanos en el Globex tienen problemas ante el desplome del 10% de Apple en el fuera de horas, después de que se haya comunicado que su presidente, Steve Jobs, finalmente sí tiene problemas serios de salud y tendrá que estar fuera de su cargo como poco hasta junio. Este factor es clave en la sesión de hoy.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

Nos estrellamos *8530puntos... -162puntos...*

Madre mía como no baje los 50ppbb Trichet, hoy se arma la de Dios...


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Ene 2009)

hoy Alemania tira del carro... como anda el ipc aleman? ha salido ya?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

*Diferencial deuda española se va con 107,5 a máximos históricos frente al Bund en el plazo de 10 años
*
Todo son buenas noticias, o qué? 

Según Cárpatos, todos atentos al 2275 del futuro del EuroStoxx, por debajo las tinieblas... (Pues yo lo veo en el *2257* )


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Ene 2009)

ejperto de Rotschild en blumber: "no vemos mas riesgo que posibles caidas adicionales, y lo que digan las agencias no merece tenerse en cuenta"


----------



## pepeton (15 Ene 2009)

repsol Ypf -4,61% : 14,69 Eur


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Nos estrellamos *8530puntos... -162puntos...*
> 
> Madre mía como no baje los 50ppbb Trichet, hoy se arma la de Dios...



querras decir SI SOLO BAJA 50 pct se arma la de dios?


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Ene 2009)

pepeton dijo:


> repsol Ypf -4,61% : 14,69 Eur



hombre hoy paga


SAN pierde las 1000 pelas


me voy a pasear al perro, para no tomar decisiones erroneas... vuelvo con el 3%


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Barrido de cortos completado, next stage?


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Yo tengo los dividendos en modo -pendientes de liquidar-


----------



## Rocket (15 Ene 2009)

Quien sabe, es una incognita lo que pase a media manyana con la bolsa... pero yo creo que todo el mundo ya cuenta con una bajada de tipos del 0,50%... y la bolsa sigue cayendo. Como no se produzca tal bajada (imaginaos que sea menos, de 0.25%, solo tendra un efecto negativo.

Donde esta el suelo? Ni idea, en minimos de noviembre, sobre los 7000 y pico puntos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> querras decir SI SOLO BAJA 50 pct se arma la de dios?



El mercado descuenta 50ppbb, si baja 75-100ppbb todo verde, si baja 0,25 o no los toca rojo pasión, si los sube  cierran las bolsas...

Saludos... (yo tb me voy a pasear la perra... )


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Ya vamos -0,98%


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Barrido de cortos completado, next stage?



Yo creo que lo que se ha barrido hace un rato son los largos. La caida que hemos visto hace un rato ha tenido cierto volumen pero no ha sido el suficiente para ser considerada como una bajada 'con todas las de la ley', la he visto con cierta debilidad y creo que la tendencia verdadera del dia es la que se está produciendo ahora.

Aunque parezca disfrazada de corrección.

edito: si hacemos nuevos mínimos, ya saben, a los botes salvavidas!


----------



## kalvin (15 Ene 2009)

Tengo dolor de orto  la barrida de largos ma dao pal pelo.


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Esto es sobreventa por PANICO... nos vemos en verde ... ya mismo!


----------



## tonuel (15 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esto es sobreventa por PANICO... nos vemos en verde ... ya mismo!



Ale, ale... inversoreh.... meteros que va p'arriba... 

Por cierto, Trichi los bajará en 0,75 puntos porque si no ésto se hunde y seria una lástima...


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Esto si que es una sana regulación... para llegar a los +9.800!

Aquí hay que saber aguantar, no valen las contemplaciones....


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

IBR prepara algo grande... hay mucho volumen de compra en 2,96€


----------



## chameleon (15 Ene 2009)

esas renovables!!! 
weeeeeee


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Quizás han aprobado los americanos la inversión de 150M EUR en USA.....


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

IBERDROLA RENOVABLES, S.A. 

2,96 0,03 1,02% 225453 2.95 2.96 9084 2,95 2,93 15 ENE 11:25

No es normal ese vol de compra a esos precios....

algo se está cociendo.


----------



## chameleon (15 Ene 2009)

solaria a 2,26 sube más del 2%
cuando llegue el momento venta a mercado y fuera

de iberdrola han dicho algo esta mañana, pero no recuerdo la noticia. que iban a potenciar las renovables la UE o algo asi...

estoy con trabajillo hoy un poco despistado, ¿qué se dice de los tipos, bajan 0,75?

lo malo de estas bajadas es que dejas de ganar dinero si te pillan dentro. pero vamos conozco gente con solarias que les saltó el stop ayer y ahora se tiran de los pelos, se han perdido 11 céntimos de subida...


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Si, pero si algo he aprendido... es que no se pierde dinero hasta que no vendes y con tanta volatibilidad es preferible estar dos días dentro, viendo el valor caer .... que pulsar el botón del PANICO.

Suerte con tus SOLARIA.


Lo de IBR sigue siendo inusual, mucha compra ahora mismo y a esos precios!


----------



## chameleon (15 Ene 2009)

parece que el mercado espera a ver que dice trichi. -0,75 y una pequeña inyección de la FED y subimos 200 puntos


----------



## tonuel (15 Ene 2009)

Yo también estoy esperando a ver que dice Trichi..., menuda mañana menos productiva que llevo... 




Saludos


----------



## wsleone (15 Ene 2009)

Estoy tentado de meter en Ferrovial, si pega el chupinazo será gordo (y si no lo pega también  )


----------



## tonuel (15 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Estoy tentado de meter en Ferrovial, si pega el chupinazo será gordo (y si no lo pega también  )



Métete... los ejpertos recomiendan comprar fuertemente... :




Saludos


----------



## otropepito (15 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Estoy tentado de meter en Ferrovial, si pega el chupinazo será gordo (y si no lo pega también  )



Sí, Ferrovial tiene buena pinta. Es una de las posibles para dejar a medio/largo plazo.


----------



## Hagen (15 Ene 2009)

Podemos volver a caer.....

Carptatos dixit:

Una de las claves de la jornada de hoy va a ser lo que pasa con los resultados de JP Morgan que se darán entre las 13 y las 14h. Si salen mejor de lo esperado puede haber rally de rebote, si salen muy malos volver los sustos


----------



## chameleon (15 Ene 2009)

que moderado y comedido está carpatos
hoy no habla de apocalipsis inminente

se habrá cansado de fallar en sus análisis y va por la calle de en medio


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Estamos en verde ... siento ser tan optimista.


----------



## otropepito (15 Ene 2009)

Voy a sacar la bola de cristal y me voy a mojar:

Esto ya no sube más, terminaremos perdiendo un 2%. 

¡Hala! ¡Que a gusto que me he quedao!


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Que noooo..... veo €€€€€€€€€ muchos €€€€€€€ eeeeoooo!


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

IBR a 2,99€


----------



## Neumann (15 Ene 2009)

Para relajar la euforia de los excesivamente optimistas; solo hay que mirar el gráfico del Ibex en el último años.


----------



## otropepito (15 Ene 2009)

Neumann dijo:


> Para relajar la euforia de los excesivamente optimistas; solo hay que mirar el gráfico del Ibex en el último años.



¿ Y ? No veo nada. Sólo una línea descendente 

¿ El último año ? Y a mí me interesa el futuro, no el pasado.



Para relajar la euforia de los excesivamente lujuriosos sólo hay que ver una foto de la duquesa de Alba estreñida


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

JP Morgan 702 millones de beneficio en el cuarto trimestre!

Volare ---- Volare!!!


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Ibr 3,00€


----------



## pedrot (15 Ene 2009)

Neumann dijo:


> Para relajar la euforia de los excesivamente optimistas; solo hay que mirar el gráfico del Ibex en el último años.




ese doble techo en la última parte de la gráfica no augura nada bueno


----------



## chameleon (15 Ene 2009)

bueno, entonces ya nos dejamos de tonterías no? 9800 next stop

bajaditas del 4% a estas alturas... amos hombre ¬¬


----------



## Neumann (15 Ene 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> ¿ Y ? No veo nada. Sólo una línea descendente
> 
> ¿ El último año ? Y a mí me interesa el futuro, no el pasado.
> 
> ...





Ja, ja.... Pregúntale a los que compraron en Marzo, ellos tambien ven una linea descendente.


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Chamaleon,,, ya vamos por 3,01€ cuando hay intuinción...... veremos como acabamos!

A resistir!


----------



## otropepito (15 Ene 2009)

Queda una hora para que Tranchete nos de su bendición. El festival comenzará a las 13:45.

Sigo manteniendo mi opinión de que terminamos el día con -2%.


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Ene 2009)

Como no me mola la montaña rusa me he puesto corto de EUR/USD.Cuatro chapitas.
A ver como le sienta la bajada de tipos.

¿Que futuro tiene lo que se está despeñando ladera abajo? mmmmmm..... La gallina!!

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Hay que tener esperanzas..... al menos para lo que queda de semana!


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Ene 2009)

Ojo que el Ibex pone carita de agotamiento.Ya no hay mínimos ascendentes.
Mínimos hacían arco.Puede caer brusco un ratito.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

El intradiario del IBEX hace mala pinta, el 8720 se le ha atragantado 3 veces, y comienza a hacer máximos descendentes, (como bien decía WBuffete), parece por la gráfica como si el dato de los tipos fuera a salir mal (0,25-0)... : veremos....

Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (15 Ene 2009)

Estan barriendo largos, para subir con fuerza


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El intradiario del IBEX hace mala pinta, el 8720 se le ha atragantado 3 veces, y comienza a hacer máximos descendentes, (como bien decía WBuffete), parece por la gráfica como si el dato de los tipos fuera a salir mal (0,25-0)... : veremos....
> 
> Saludos...



Crees que hará HCH?
Si lo hace proyección a 8630 aprox.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Crees que hará HCH?
> Si lo hace proyección a 8630 aprox.



Pues lleva toda la pinta, aunque puede que lo haga más grande que el que dices, si la clavícula izquierda es el 8630, se podría ir al 8520/30... aunque es un suponer, todavía "sólo" ha hecho el hombro izquierdo y la cabeza, aún es pronto... 

Saludos...

Edit: 10 minutos y saldremos de dudas, Trichet está a punto...


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2009)

Esta es la bajada para barrer y tomar posiciones típica de las noticias que se esperan muevan mercado en el lado largo, si se esperara una noticia negativa ahora mismo los leoncios estarían tomando posiciones por arriba.

De todas formas una cosa es lo que se espera y otra que la noticia confirme lo esperado.


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Ene 2009)

Me voy pal curro.
No rompais nada,salvo los mínimos.
Chao.


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Yo digo que baján 0,50 como mi anterior post.


----------



## tonuel (15 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo digo que baján 0,50 como mi anterior post.



0,5 puntos... confirmado

que empiece la fiesta... 



Saludos


----------



## otropepito (15 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo digo que baján 0,50 como mi anterior post.



Acertaste. Medio punto. Esto deja las cosas como estaban. Muy posible un movimiento lateral para esta tarde.


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Tonuel, la fiesta va a comenzar, cuando los mercados digieran la noticia, pero va a ser una fiesta de la buena.... con subidón total!


----------



## tonuel (15 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel, la fiesta va a comenzar, cuando los mercados digieran la noticia, pero va a ser una fiesta de la buena.... con subidón total!



p'abajo... 


-0,5%



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Me voy pal curro.
> No rompais nada,salvo los mínimos.
> Chao.



Está a punto de confirmar el segundo hombro... a partir de ahí, subida pero sin llegar a máximos(8730)... y después... :

Saludos....


----------



## tonuel (15 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Está a punto de confirmar el segundo hombro... a partir de ahí, subida pero sin llegar a máximos(8730)... y después... :
> 
> Saludos....



Me voy a comer, a ver si cuando vuelva me dais una alegria... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Los futuros USA vienen en rojo.


----------



## chameleon (15 Ene 2009)

esto no basta
tiene que salir algo más en USA


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2009)

Solo el efecto de subida del dólar por la bajada de tipos del euro ya nos debería dar una tarde alcista para los gringos y no tanto para europa, aunque nos arrastrarán.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2009)

Lo dire claro:

¡¡Metete ya, que te las quitan de las manos.!!

No espero bajadas del copón,...nos os pongais madmaxistas aún

P.D. Que bonito mi SAN


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Vuelven los JABATOS, aguantando la vela.... hoy NO nos la pegamos y los USA tienen alguna excusa para subir, los resultados de JP MORGAN.

Mañana será otro día.


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Se está preparando otra subida a IBR, muchoooo vol de compra ahora a 2,99E buenos presagios de momento.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Está a punto de confirmar el segundo hombro... a partir de ahí, subida pero sin llegar a máximos(8730)... y después... :
> 
> Saludos....



Parece que está acabando de dibujar el segundo hombro... en teoría tendría que comenzar la bajada...


----------



## otropepito (15 Ene 2009)

Yo tengo unas cuantas IBR desde Dic-2007 muertas de risa y compradas a 5,30  . A estas alturas de la vida, no voy a tener miedo por una bajadita. Me he prometido que no las venderé hasta el 2015, bueno más bien, no me va a quedar más remedio si no quiero perder una pasta.


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Ee.uu.:

Peticiones Iniciales De Desempleo: 524.000

Previs.: 503.000


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Nunca se pierde hasta que no se vende.


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Verde a las 14:48h


----------



## otropepito (15 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Parece que está acabando de dibujar el segundo hombro... en teoría tendría que comenzar la bajada...



El caso es que no sé dónde ves el HCH. Yo veo HCHHCHHCHHHHCHHC.

Vamos que veo los montes de Toledo. ¿Cómo se determinan los hombros?


----------



## Ghell (15 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Verde a las 14:48h




Rojo a las 15:06


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

los CDS de Bank of America suben a 210 puntos básicos desde los 180


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> El caso es que no sé dónde ves el HCH. Yo veo HCHHCHHCHHHHCHHC.
> 
> Vamos que veo los montes de Toledo. ¿Cómo se determinan los hombros?



Tienes razón en lo que dices... , yo suelo fijarme en el máximo (cabeza), y a partir de ahí "buscar cosas", hoy es bastante fácil, por que el máximo lo ha hecho en 8730 y a la izquierda es fácil ver el hombro izquierdo... a partir de ahí, si no vuelve a superar el máximo (8730), hará otro hombro, el derecho. Juntas líneas claviculares (neck-line), y a esperar a ver si se cumple...  Si se cumple estabas en lo cierto, y caerá previsiblemente la altura de la cabeza a la neck-line, si no, pues a otra cosa mariposa... 

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (15 Ene 2009)

renovables 3.02 
solarias siguen 2,26

a ver cintra, un cierre más arriba que el de ayer es muy buena señal
y si mañana las bolsas se desmadran hacia arriba puede ser el pistoletazo de salida para que se dé la vuelta...

echo de menos estar en repsol...  a ver si el lunes baja 0.5 y puedo entrar cómodamente

me callo que abre USA


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (15 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Nunca se pierde hasta que no se vende.



Sí, sí. Tú díselo a algunos de los que tenían Terras!!!!


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Siempre hay que ser objetivos, terra era el chicharro burbujero del momento.... quien compraba ... sabía donde se metía.

Insisto hoy IBR, va a terminar en 3,10€


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

Pues parece que el HCH va viento en popa... 

Para los que no saben lo que es: 







Saludos...


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Ene 2009)

Joder lo que estoy sufriendo con AIG y estoy demasiado pillado para salir...


----------



## wsleone (15 Ene 2009)

joer repsol, parece el santander :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

*Bank of America -14%
Citigroup -11%
Autodesk -10%
Apple -4%
*
Vaya sangría... :
Pa'bajo y sin frenos!!!!!


----------



## wsleone (15 Ene 2009)

¿porqué el batacazo de Repsol? el dividendo no vale para descontar tanto


----------



## minifunk (15 Ene 2009)

JOjojOjoj

Otra tarde entretenida 

ank of America Corporation	BAC	8.06 -2.14 (-20.98%)	
Citigroup Inc.	C	3.91 -0.62 (-13.69%)	
Goldman Sachs Group, Inc.	GS	71.83 -3.86 (-5.10%)


----------



## chameleon (15 Ene 2009)

vendido renovables a 3.00 (8 centimillos desde ayer)

voy a entrar en repsol, compra a 14,25 OPORTUNIDAD!!!


----------



## Misterio (15 Ene 2009)

Se nota que los resultados de Bank of America y Citi van a ser cojonudos.


----------



## Neumann (15 Ene 2009)

Ostias da vertigo solo mirar el gráfico, ha caido a plomo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

Objetivo del HCH cumplido. WBuffete(o otro) a ver si lo puedes subir dibujado que yo no puedo... 

Gracias y un saludo...

PD: Es que el de hoy ha quedado de libro...


----------



## chameleon (15 Ene 2009)

mierda, a ver si el chicharro de solaria sube más rápido que repsol y me da tiempo a salir y meterlo también :o


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Joder lo que estoy sufriendo con AIG y estoy demasiado pillado para salir...



Sinceramente no ha sido una buena opción. ¿vas para corto con esto?, sal en cuanto pueda de esa


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

He vendido mis IBR a 3,01€ me recomiendas comprar mas repsoles?


----------



## Kujire (15 Ene 2009)

*Buenos fríos dias!*

Hay noticias muy negativas con respecto a BoA, al parecer necesitan más pasta ... también el acuerdo de Citi con JP, todo indica que Citi está en quiebra y la están troceando, el problema es que JP podría tener problemas en el futuro si hacemos caso a que BoA tomó Merril de una forma parecida y ahora no les llega. Por lo tanto.

El sentimiento es malo malo, sin embargo las noticias negativas deberían haber sido descontadas, cosa que no parece de momento ... por lo que todos p'abajo de momento

Podría haber alguna declaración a lo largo de la mañana ...


----------



## wsleone (15 Ene 2009)

Comprados Repsoles a 14,23, a ver cómo va la cosa mañana


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He vendido mis IBR a 3,01€ me recomiendas comprar mas repsoles?



Hay bastante movimiento en este compañia y se puede sacar tajada. Las expectativas que veo son buenas , a mi parecer, a medio plazo.


----------



## chameleon (15 Ene 2009)

joder yo pensaba no volver a ver repsoles a 14,25, deben haber saltado stops además de que quieren bajarle el valor.
el suelo de repsol es 15, todo lo que esté por debajo es barato

voy a esperar un poquillo porque puede que baje un pelín más

la última vez que hubo pánico la bajaron a 13,85 o asi... y al día siguiente estaba a 14,8 

repsol no es un chicharro

PD esto no rompe hacia abajo, 14,23 es buen precio
y que cada uno haga lo que quiera, no soy un analista ni sé lo que va a pasar que quede claro
comento lo que pienso y me meto, nada más


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> joder yo pensaba no volver a ver repsoles a 14,25, deben haber saltado stops además de que quieren bajarle el valor.
> el suelo de repsol es 15, todo lo que esté por debajo es barato
> 
> voy a esperar un poquillo porque puede que baje un pelín más
> ...



Repsol la veo bien, gamesa, por el contrario, se esta convirtiendo en un chicharro,


----------



## tonuel (15 Ene 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 16:19; -2,10%

8.510 puntos





Saludos


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2009)

Pues parece que aun quedaba madera por quemar, mañana vamos a tener un vencimiento de lo más flojo, a no ser que la volatilidad ayude, porque esa si que sube.


----------



## Misterio (15 Ene 2009)

24% Bank of America exagerao, yo creo que se esta bajando demasiado a primeras horas en USA, toca o infierno o resucitación y acabar verdes pero nada de medias tintas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

Hemos roto mínimos... hostión al canto...

*8509,4*


----------



## Neumann (15 Ene 2009)

Ostias, la inclinacion de la pendiente de caida, casi hace que la derivada de la función sea 
infinita.


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Ene 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Sinceramente no ha sido una buena opción. ¿vas para corto con esto?, sal en cuanto pueda de esa



A estas alturas de la peli esta claro que ha sido una bastante mala opcion. Llamadme suicida pero no se si pillar otro paquete para bajar la media. No tengo prisa por sacar la pasta como si se estan 4 años, el unico miedo es que se vaya a la bancarrota.


----------



## Señor X (15 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> joder yo pensaba no volver a ver repsoles a 14,25, deben haber saltado stops además de que quieren bajarle el valor.
> el suelo de repsol es 15, todo lo que esté por debajo es barato
> 
> voy a esperar un poquillo porque puede que baje un pelín más
> ...



Las acciones de repsol llegaron a estar a un poco más de 12.50 €.

Eso es barato.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

Los que os metéis largos estáis un poco locos... 

*Todo el mundo sigue bajista en el Mundo Hedge Fund tras la pérdida del soporte clave de 865. Las tornas han cambiado por completo y ya solo se oye, que se buscan puntos para abrir nuevos cortos, a añadir a los que ya se tienen.

Rebotes a la zona de 840-850 pueden ser saludados con muchas ventas, se dice por todos lados y en los boletines especializados que en ese entorno seguramente hay muchas manos fuertes con ganas de vender.

La zona 800-810 es el objetivo general y donde muchos tomarían beneficios, por si se atasca algunos días en el soporte del entorno de 800.

Se dice en muchos sitios que una pérdida de 800 sería muy grave y sería la antesala de una caída al entorno de 750.

El pesimismo desde luego es muy profundo, el fiasco del rebote anterior muy grande, y aquí se va a ir en plan duro a la baja.
*

Cárpatos dixit...


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> A estas alturas de la peli esta claro que ha sido una bastante mala opcion. Llamadme suicida pero no se si pillar otro paquete para bajar la media. No tengo prisa por sacar la pasta como si se estan 4 años, el unico miedo es que se vaya a la bancarrota.



De lo errores se aprende: yo pille GAMesas hace un año y pico y ya ves . No creo sinceramente que desaparezca AIG.


----------



## Misterio (15 Ene 2009)

Joder vaya presión a Obama para que ayude a los banquitos otra vez, BAC 27%


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> A estas alturas de la peli esta claro que ha sido una bastante mala opcion. Llamadme suicida pero no se si pillar otro paquete para bajar la media. No tengo prisa por sacar la pasta como si se estan 4 años, el unico miedo es que se vaya a la bancarrota.



Si quieres aguantarlas sin salirte hazlo, pero piramidar es lo peor que puedes hacer en este momento. Y para las sorpresas están los stops, si había un mínimo cerca, ahí debiste poner un stop.

Sin ánimo de sermonear, pero si la cosa va mal es mejor salirse a aumentar el riesgo, ya se recuperará más adelante.


----------



## tonuel (15 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Los que os metéis largos estáis un poco locos...
> 
> Todo el mundo sigue bajista en el Mundo Hedge Fund...




Pues en el mundo tonuel se dice que no hay soporte que valga... 



Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2009)

Ahora si que la hemos cagado

*Trichet deja entrever que los tipos podrían volver a bajar en marzo*

Trichet deja entrever que los tipos podrían volver a bajar en marzo - Yahoo! Finanzas

EDIT: Los largos se vuelven mas largos aun


----------



## Bayne (15 Ene 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> De lo errores se aprende: yo pille GAMesas hace un año y pico y ya ves . No creo sinceramente que desaparezca AIG.



Menos mal que entré testimonialmente en AIG...
También estoy en REPSOL pero de hace tiempo, pierdo algo. Hoy no es mi día


----------



## Kujire (15 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> A estas alturas de la peli esta claro que ha sido una bastante mala opcion. Llamadme suicida pero no se si pillar otro paquete para bajar la media. No tengo prisa por sacar la pasta como si se estan 4 años, el unico miedo es que se vaya a la bancarrota.



A la bancarrota no se puede ir, después de que le dejaran 100B$ que tienen que pagar aunque sean en 100 años. Ésta es la última caída antes de que el Martes venga Obama. La única salida es darle a la maquinita de hacer billetes, y para eso las cosas tienen que estar muy mal ... o parecerlo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

Se ha parado en el 8500 pelao...

Hoy baja todo, las bolsas, el oro, el petróleo, el Euro....

PD: Estamos a 760 puntos de la debacle... (hoy nos parecen mucho, pero hace unos días eran casi 2000...)


----------



## tonuel (15 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> A la bancarrota no se puede ir, después de que le dejaran 100B$ que tienen que pagar aunque sean en 100 años. Ésta es la última caída antes de que el Martes venga Obama. La única salida es darle a la maquinita de hacer billetes, y para eso las cosas tienen que estar muy mal ... o parecerlo



Si hacemos caso a los agoreros este verano en Estados Unidos va a ser bonito... :o



Saludos


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si quieres aguantarlas sin salirte hazlo, pero piramidar es lo peor que puedes hacer en este momento. Y para las sorpresas están los stops, si había un mínimo cerca, ahí debiste poner un stop.
> 
> Sin ánimo de sermonear, pero si la cosa va mal es mejor salirse a aumentar el riesgo, ya se recuperará más adelante.




Lo se, lo se, mea culpa. Lo que pasa es que entre que el broker naranja no permite stops en el mercado americano unido a la alta volatilidad que te hace saltar los stops en un pispas para luego tirar para arriba pues uno o va dejando con la esperanza de que recupere.

En cualquier caso, acabo de meterme a 1.41... ¿ Suicidio ? Tal vez pero puede ser una buena oportunidad si no quiebra


----------



## Misterio (15 Ene 2009)

Plan de rescate [Imprimir]	



Los demócratas piden plan de estímulo de 825.000 millones de dólares

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

Venga en breve ya tienen lo que estan forzando.


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> A la bancarrota no se puede ir, después de que le dejaran 100B$ que tienen que pagar aunque sean en 100 años. Ésta es la última caída antes de que el Martes venga Obama. La única salida es darle a la maquinita de hacer billetes, y para eso las cosas tienen que estar muy mal ... o parecerlo




Buff ojala sea asi pero no las tengo todas conmigo. Hay quien habla de una quiebra controlada... estan ganando tiempo para ir vendiendo activos y con esa pasta devolver la deuda

En cualquier caso ojala tengas razon


----------



## Kujire (15 Ene 2009)

Acordaos de lo que pasó con Citi, la dejaron caer hasta los infiernos, y luego ... algunos que entraron el viernes a última hora se forraron, hay muchas posibilidades de repetir jugada con BoA, sobre todo si tienes amigos por el mundo que están un poco cabreados. 

... aunque claro, también os podeis acordar de lo que pasó con Lehman ...


----------



## Riviera (15 Ene 2009)

Como lo veis para mañana?


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Ene 2009)

Esta claro, aqui le sacamos un 100% o palmamos todo. Hay que dejarse mariconadas de 10-15%


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2009)

Yo lo tengo claro, para antes de marzo a sacar las acciones cuanto antes, ¡que viene el trichoso!


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Ene 2009)

Algun valiente para meterse en BAC ?


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Algun valiente para meterse en BAC ?



NOOOOOOOOOOOOR!!!


----------



## Kujire (15 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Buff ojala sea asi pero no las tengo todas conmigo. Hay quien habla de una quiebra controlada... estan ganando tiempo para ir vendiendo activos y con esa pasta devolver la deuda
> 
> En cualquier caso ojala tengas razon



Es posible, "too big to fail?, ... let's make pieces!!" de cualquier forma, y a los hechos me remito, Citi triplicó su valor poco después de la intervención, por lo tanto ahí hay una buena oportunidad para salirse. En el momento que veamos los inventarios de las casas no aumentar, y casi casi estamos ahí querrá decir que se ha tocado fondo. Estas empresas nunca volverán a ser ni la mitad de lo que fueron, pero de ahí a no valer nada ... tampoco lo veo, lo único que hay es miedo, y el miedo no alimenta, Paulson ha dicho (entre dientes) que si supiera que podría intervenir cómo lo han hecho lo de Lehman no hubiera pasado, era una situación excepcional y *no habían anticipado la crisis*, no sabían a lo que se enfrentaban. Hoy es todo lo contrario, se sabe lo que es y se sabe que para salir de esta crisis hay que tirar dinero desde helicopteros, pues eso que lo que esperamos

Por otro lado, yo no tendría en mente esperar 3 años en esta situación, las ganancias se hacen cuando se compra, esa fué una mala compra?, es posible ... de acuerdo, pero la avaricia es pecado capital y ya sabeís que no haya perdón terrenal para ello


----------



## tonuel (15 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Algun valiente para meterse en BAC ?





El cementerio está lleno de valientes... :o







Saludos


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (15 Ene 2009)

Señores, yo no voy a meter ni un duro en bolsa, pero...

Cuando cayó Lehman se abrieron los infiernos (marditos CDS). Hank y Bernie dijeron que nunca más. Mantendrán a los bancos CON TODO LO QUE TENGAN Y NO TENGAN hasta que se derrumbe el mundo (en un mes o dos ).


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Ya he averiguado quien estaba detrás de las grandes compras y ventas en IBR HOY, nuestro querido tito Botín, su agencia.

Ellos saben algo.... como cerrará hoy?


----------



## Hagen (15 Ene 2009)

Yo me retiro, mi sistema empieza a flaquear en entonros de +2% -2%, asi que de momento a coger visión y a esperar oportunidades.

Con el vencimiento de mañana debia empezar a subir, eso junto con que el lunes es fiesta en USA y el Martes tenemos a OBAMA..... Luego caer!!!

Pero vamos me llevo mi piquito de momento a guardar y a reducir el capital a invertir en bolsa.

Pero seguire por aki.


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> las ganancias se hacen cuando se compra, esa fué una mala compra?, es posible ... de acuerdo, pero la avaricia es pecado capital y ya sabeís que no haya perdón terrenal para ello



Lo que es malo hoy puede ser bueno mañana... o peor


----------



## Hagen (15 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Lo que es malo hoy puede ser bueno mañana... o peor



Lo que es malo hoy, puede ser bueno dentro de 15 minutos, o desastroso dentre de 30 minutos.

El que lo mete en bolsa es porque no lo necesita.

Ahora se puede ganar mucho y perder mas...


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Repsol, cierra en 14,32€ aprox subasta progress


----------



## wsleone (15 Ene 2009)

para donpepito

y eso qué es bueno o malo?


----------



## tonuel (15 Ene 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 17:35; -0,94%

8611 puntos



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Depende de como se lo tome el ibex mañana, como vayamos a buscar los 8500 malo.... puede perder los 14,00€


----------



## wsleone (15 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Depende de como se lo tome el ibex mañana, como vayamos a buscar los 8500 malo.... puede perder los 14,00€



En "teoría" mañana debe ser subida en mayor o menor grado, y el lunes también ya que es fiesta en USA, pero claro, en "teoría"


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Lo que es malo hoy, puede ser bueno dentro de 15 minutos, o desastroso dentre de 30 minutos.
> 
> El que lo mete en bolsa es porque no lo necesita.
> 
> Ahora se puede ganar mucho y perder mas...




Of course. Estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Nos esperan nuevas oportunidades, en mi caso, prefiero salir con ligeras perdidas... para disponer de liquidez.

Mañana puede ser un día alcista...


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Ene 2009)

bueno, se ha confirmado, 7 dias de caidas seguidos.... mañana toca verde, y si por lo que fuera mañana cayese, el lunes tambien lo haria...


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Fecha	Último	Apert.	%Dif. Máx.	Mín.	Volumen
> 31/1/2008	13.229,00	13.281,50	0,1% 13.338,50	12.958,30	401.065
> 30/1/2008	13.217,10	13.185,10	-0,2%	13.381,30	13.117,70	293.325
> 29/1/2008	13.246,60	13.120,90	1,7% 13.309,00	13.050,30	297.284
> ...





hoy ha sido 0,9% no? vamos parecido al año pasado, ayer 3,9%, en breve tocaria una GORDA


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Nos esperan nuevas oportunidades, en mi caso, prefiero salir con ligeras perdidas... para disponer de liquidez.
> 
> Mañana puede ser un día alcista...



Apuesto Lateral, ligeramente alcista


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

*S&P en 820 -2,5%
Rascando el 8000 en el Dow*

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Ene 2009)

mañana futuros...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

*Citigroup: Rumores persistentes corren por el mercado de que podría ser nacionalizado este fin de semana. Ya saben lo que es esto de los rumores, pero es lo que hay, y corre por el mercado desde hace una hora. Baja 18,54%* :

Saludos...

Cárpatos dixit...


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Ene 2009)

fusion citi-Bac? y rescate?


----------



## Kujire (15 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... AIG*



> Mary Saphiro, la candidata designada por Obama para dirigir la SEC, ha dicho que debe haber más regulación (SEC enforcing división) sobre las empresas especialmente las que el gobierno federal tiene intereses en ellas, como el caso de AIG



Estas declaraciones han sido realizadas en el congreso, durante la presentación de su candidatura a "jefa" de la SEC

Mary, que también es judía, fue directora de FInra, que es como la SEC pero independiente, se le supone la labor de vigilancia sobre los mercados y actividades financieras y cómo no ... se le pasó lo de Bernie .... caray! un pequeño detalle en su CV, en fin, pelillos a la mar. Le salva de que Finra no es una institución federal sino privada, por lo la pagan sus asociados(en fin qué gracia les debe hacer lo de Bernie ...), sin embargo se han oído críticas también por no haber detectado lo de las subprimes, en fin, corramos un tupido velo, no si a este paso dónde pone el ojo Obama ... pone la piedra.

Bien, ahora, lo que le interesa a ninfireblade es saber en qué afecta esto a AIG, pues en nada negativamente y de hecho que le metan mano a AIG es lo que ninfireblade necesita jeje

Mañana CITI presenta resultados jeje a saber si son buenos o malos, por lo que cae hoy me temo que son malísimos ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

Que mal caza la perrita... 817 y bajando... Dow perdiendo por momentos los 8000
Futuros del Ibex bajando 130 puntos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Ene 2009)

El dow rompe los 8000
.DJI - Dow Jones Industrial Average - Google Finance


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

¿Qué pasa en los futuros hispánicos? : Bajan casi 140 puntos y los alemanes con la mitad del ínidice "sólo" bajan 18...


----------



## tonuel (15 Ene 2009)

Bueno chicos, por fin ha llegado la hora de meterme... :


Porque escribir en este hilo y no tener una cuenta de valores es de pobres... 


Estoy leyendo opiniones sobre el broker online de uno-e..., ya comentaré como acaba la jugada... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Bueno chicos, por fin ha llegado la hora de meterme...
> Porque escribir en este hilo y no tener una cuenta de valores es de pobres...
> 
> Estoy leyendo opiniones sobre el broker online de uno-e..., ya comentaré como acaba la jugada...
> ...



No, no, no... las operaciones se dicen cuando se hacen, no cuando acaban, que luego todo el mundo cuenta que ha ganado no se cuantos por cien...

Tú dinos qué compras y a cuanto lo compras...  El importe total no nos interesa... :

Saludos y mucha mierda "broker"...


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No, no, no... las operaciones se dicen cuando se hacen, no cuando acaban, que luego todo el mundo cuenta que ha ganado no se cuantos por cien...
> 
> Tú dinos qué compras y a cuanto lo compras...  El importe total no nos interesa... :
> 
> Saludos y mucha mierda "broker"...



Eso, eso 

Hay que mojarse,


----------



## Kujire (15 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Bueno chicos, por fin ha llegado la hora de meterme... :
> Porque escribir en este hilo y no tener una cuenta de valores... es de pobres...



NO LO HAGAS NO LO HAGAAAAS!!!

.. piensa en tu futuro pequeño Tonuel , Certificando certificando llegarás aún más lejos, Y SIEMPRE JUEGAS SOBRE SEGURO!! *S&P Moddy's o Tonuel!!, sin ninguna duda Tonuel!! * A la mier** con la ISO!!

.. si caes en la tentación y rompes tu virginidad bursátil .. caerás en el lado oscuro de los técnicos fundamentalistas .. y tendrás mono los findes!!!
*
LA BOLSA PERJUDICA SERIAMENTE EL BOLSILLO*


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Eso, eso
> 
> Hay que mojarse,



Por cierto Pepitoria, a cuanto compraste SAN?


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Bueno chicos, por fin ha llegado la hora de meterme... :
> 
> Porque escribir en este hilo y no tener una cuenta de valores es de pobres...
> 
> Estoy leyendo opiniones sobre el broker online de uno-e..., ya comentaré como acaba la jugada...



Entonces, ¿ahora en vez de certificar bajadas, certificarás subidas? 

Eso es toda una novedad, aunque ¿esa cuenta permite cortos?

Sin acritud.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2009)

las Cosas A Su Cauce dijo:


> por Cierto Pepitoria, A Cuanto Compraste San?



6,02

........


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2009)

¿quien compro repsoles?, joder que suerte

Economía/Empresas.- Repsol encuentra indicios de hidrocarburos en Brasil 

Economía/Empresas.- Repsol encuentra indicios de hidrocarburos en Brasil - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> 6,02
> 
> ........



Pues no está mal, hoy ha estado en 5,94 y en 6,21... a ver si tienes suerte... 

Aprovecho el post para decir que los de S&P sólo tienen ojos para España últimamente...
*
S&P coloca a Endesa en vigilancia negativa debido a la incertidumbre en torno a Enel *

S&P coloca a Endesa en vigilancia negativa debido a la incertidumbre en torno a Enel - 15/01/09 - elEconomista.es

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿quien compro repsoles?, joder que suerte
> 
> Economía/Empresas.- Repsol encuentra indicios de hidrocarburos en Brasil
> 
> Economía/Empresas.- Repsol encuentra indicios de hidrocarburos en Brasil - Yahoo! Finanzas



Es bastante conocida la supermegacuriosa coincidencia entre que Repsol encuentre nuevos yacimientos con sus caídas bruscas de cotización. Si por Repsol fuera el petróleo que hay en el subsuelo de Brasil/Ecuador sería el triple de todas las reservas mundiales conocidas juntas


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es bastante conocida la supermegacuriosa coincidencia entre que Repsol encuentre nuevos yacimientos con sus caídas bruscas de cotización. Si por Repsol fuera el petróleo que hay en el subsuelo de Brasil/Ecuador sería el triple de todas las reservas mundiales conocidas juntas



Je je je, que pena esto no lo puedan hacer otras empresas: "Citi reveló ayer que encontró una bolsa de la basura con 1 millón de dolares". Tiene narices la cosa


----------



## INTRUDER (15 Ene 2009)

Un pajarito,

En mayo IBEX 5.500, SAN a 3.5 :

Como ya he repetido, entonces entro on SAN y algo mas, hasta el momento stop, que no stop loss 

Suerte a todos :


----------



## Misterio (15 Ene 2009)

Ya estamos en 832 en el S&P despues de haber estado en 817, ya me parecía a mi demasiado abajo tan pronto..


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2009)

INTRUDER dijo:


> Un pajarito,
> 
> En mayo IBEX 5.500, SAN a 3.5 :
> 
> ...



Si eso es asi...







...y bien largas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

Subimos demasiado pronto, todavía quedan 2 horas... la mano de Dios se ha adelantado... Qué pasará hoy?:


----------



## Hagen (15 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es bastante conocida la supermegacuriosa coincidencia entre que Repsol encuentre nuevos yacimientos con sus caídas bruscas de cotización. Si por Repsol fuera el petróleo que hay en el subsuelo de Brasil/Ecuador sería el triple de todas las reservas mundiales conocidas juntas



Que cachondos, llamaban yacimiento petrolifico a unos barros betunosos del orinico................si to lo que se quema es petroleo.


----------



## Hagen (15 Ene 2009)

Vaya vuelta del SP, hoy es para nota.

Abajo, arriba, abajo, arriba......... esto es como la canción de coyote dax


----------



## wsleone (15 Ene 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿quien compro repsoles?, joder que suerte
> 
> Economía/Empresas.- Repsol encuentra indicios de hidrocarburos en Brasil
> 
> Economía/Empresas.- Repsol encuentra indicios de hidrocarburos en Brasil - Yahoo! Finanzas



Que san Apapurcio te oiga !!!!!!  he comprado hoy a 14,23 (posteado antes) y creo que Chamaleon también a 14,25


----------



## Jucari (15 Ene 2009)

Me he perdido el día hoy....el problema de viajar en coche....no puedo conducir y entrar en el foro al mismo tiempo....

Vaya subidón del S&P!!!!!...Mano de Dios????...algunas palabrillas de mr. Obama???


----------



## trichetin (15 Ene 2009)

INTRUDER dijo:


> Un pajarito,
> 
> En mayo IBEX 5.500, SAN a 3.5 :
> 
> ...



Quien, Juanlu?


----------



## chameleon (15 Ene 2009)

esos repsoles


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

Jobar con el vencimiento de mañana... :
S&P500 851,55

Saludos...

PD: Aguantará 70 minutos...?


----------



## wsleone (15 Ene 2009)

Anda que voy bien hoy, convencido que había comprado repsoles a 14,23 y consultando ahora en el banco veo que las he comprado a 14,15 !!!!!  . Me extrañaba porque cuando he dado la orden estaban por ese precio (14,15), pero a veces desde que doy la orden hasta que se ejecuta (aunque sea medio segundo) puede haber una pequeña variación. Esta vez ha sido clavada. A ver si mañana y el lunes tengo suerte !!!!!!


----------



## tonuel (15 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> NO LO HAGAS NO LO HAGAAAAS!!!
> 
> .. piensa en tu futuro pequeño Tonuel , Certificando certificando llegarás aún más lejos, Y SIEMPRE JUEGAS SOBRE SEGURO!! *S&P Moddy's o Tonuel!!, sin ninguna duda Tonuel!! * A la mier** con la ISO!!
> 
> ...



Me estoy empezando a arrepentir... 

Pero yo apuesto al rojo para el ibex... voy a llamar a mi broker a ver que me dice... 




Mulder dijo:


> Entonces, ¿ahora en vez de certificar bajadas, certificarás subidas?
> 
> Eso es toda una novedad, aunque ¿esa cuenta permite cortos?
> 
> Sin acritud.



Estoy mirando lo de los cortos porque ponerme largo ni de coña... xD 

¿Sabeis de alguna que permita cortos?



Saludos


----------



## MateAmargo (15 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Que san Apapurcio te oiga !!!!!!  he comprado hoy a 14,23 (posteado antes) y creo que Chamaleon también a 14,25



Esoterismo + inversiones = mala combinación


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2009)

Vaya subidón, hoy acabaremos verdes por este tramo final, aunque lo cierto es que la subida se está haciendo con el volumen mínimo, huele a manipulación pre-vencimiento que apesta.

También creo que veremos subida hasta el cierre y mañana abriremos a la baja para luego subir hasta un lugar que estará entre el 2350 y el 2400 del Stoxx tal como contaba un estudio sobre opciones que publicaba Cárpatos hoy.


----------



## tonuel (15 Ene 2009)

Bueno, ya tengo la cuenta de valores en uno-e, ya os anunciaré como evolucionan mis warrants put... 

Antes que nada tendré que estudiar sobre el tema, menuda historia tiene operar con warrants... 




Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2009)

Buenas,

Soy nueva en este hilo. No tengo nada en bolsa pero estoy siguiendo bastante el tema, por si algún día me atrevo... no sé, de momento prefiero solo observar, a ver que pasa. Voy poco a poco leyendo el hilo, y bueno, aunque la terminología técnica que usáis todavía no la entiendo mucho, quiero ir familiarizandome con todo este mundillo.

Pues eso que sepais que aunque no escriba... os estoy observando... :


----------



## creative (15 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya subidón, hoy acabaremos verdes por este tramo final, aunque lo cierto es que la subida se está haciendo con el volumen mínimo, huele a manipulación pre-vencimiento que apesta.
> 
> También creo que veremos subida hasta el cierre y mañana abriremos a la baja para luego subir hasta un lugar que estará entre el 2350 y el 2400 del Stoxx tal como contaba un estudio sobre opciones que publicaba Cárpatos hoy.



Jue macho no aciertas y eso que me caes bien, pero tu margen de fallo es del 75%


----------



## tonuel (15 Ene 2009)

creative dijo:


> Jue macho no aciertas y eso que me caes bien, pero tu margen de fallo es del 75%



Las predicciones de Mulder siempre hay que saberlas para poder operar en consecuencia... 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Soy nueva en este hilo. No tengo nada en bolsa pero estoy siguiendo bastante el tema, por si algún día me atrevo... no sé, de momento prefiero solo observar, a ver que pasa. Voy poco a poco leyendo el hilo, y bueno, aunque la terminología técnica que usáis todavía no la entiendo mucho, quiero ir familiarizandome con todo este mundillo.
> 
> Pues eso que sepais que aunque no escriba... os estoy observando... :



Tú observa, observa... y si ves algún fallo lo dices... 
PD: Pero a Mulder ni mú, que es nuestro gurú... :

Saludos...

PD: Bienvenida...
PD2: Aprovecho para cerrar a los gringos...*
Dow	8,212.49	+12.35	+0.15%
Nasdaq	1,511.84	+22.20	+1.49%
S&P 500	843.74	+1.12	+0.13%*


----------



## chameleon (15 Ene 2009)

no lo entendéis
repsol es para relajarse. es como volver a casa por navidad, nada malo puede pasar.
pero está limitada para ganar pasta, es para pasar un fin de semana tranquilo antes de volver a la guerra. 

o para dejarlas ahí y ver que en 1 año se han duplicado...


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> no lo entendéis
> repsol es para relajarse. es como volver a casa por navidad, nada malo puede pasar.
> pero está limitada para ganar pasta, es para pasar un fin de semana tranquilo antes de volver a la guerra.
> 
> *o para dejarlas ahí y ver que en 1 año se han duplicado...*



yo no me fiaria de eso, amijo, no está el tema como para asegurar fielmente eso,


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Discrepo en lo de las repsoles, un ejemplo puede ser UNION FENOSA, yo compré en su momento, pero me cansé de ellas, planas totales, aunque se han revalorizado unos 0,60€ desde entonces.

A mi me pone la volatibilidad.... repsoles he tenido como 4 veces y vendido a los poco días.... la última vez a 14,97€ luego se fueron a 15,40€ etc.

Tengo en cartera, hoy me han pagado los dividendos, un ingreso bancario, ayer completé la petición en mi broker.

Si mañana el mercado se acojona de nuevo... compraré IBR si se va al soporte de 2,87 / 2,88 desde ahí siempre me ha hecho plusvalías, cuando he comprado en +3,00€ la he fastidiado.

Es mejor ser cauto y tener liquidez disponible.... por qué comprar a 3,00€ si mañana vamos a tenerlas a 2,00€ .... mientras podemos hacer intradías.

Saludos y buenas plusvalías para mañana, OBAMA se merece unos días tranquilitos.


----------



## Kujire (15 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... NY*

Ha "aterrizado" un avión ... en el río Hudson. Al parecer un airbus A320, el aterrizaje ha sido perfecto, los pasajeros han abandonado la aeronave ... y se han subido a los barcos que cruzan el río ... El A320 se mantuvo "flotando"!!! Ahora ya entiendo lo de los chalecos salvavidas!! el piloto es un CRACK: ... un BUEN CRACK!!! 

MAÑANA AIRBUS se va a "disparar" en bolsa!!! A320 el avión que ameriza en el agua!!! 

El agua está fresca, pero TODOS LOS PASAJEROS ESTÄN SANOS!!!

El avión US airways que iba a Charlotte, partio de La Guardia NY. Una ya pensaba que era "algo raro raro raro" sabiendo la "historia" de esta ciudad con la aviación comercial. Esta vez fué a posta!!

EL A320 SE HACE EN ESPAÑA (LA COLA) AÜN LA PUEDO VER SOBRE EL AGUA!! 

Sólo puedo decir OLÉ!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

Kujire, aquí vamos por delante de los propios USA 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/95128-accidente-aereo-en-usa.html

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2009)

El futuro del Brent en Igmarkets.es está mal, no? :

Marca que sube 7$!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Discrepo en lo de las repsoles, un ejemplo puede ser UNION FENOSA, yo compré en su momento, pero me cansé de ellas, planas totales, aunque se han revalorizado unos 0,60€ desde entonces.
> 
> A mi me pone la volatibilidad.... repsoles he tenido como 4 veces y vendido a los poco días.... la última vez a 14,97€ luego se fueron a 15,40€ etc.
> 
> ...



por cierto, ¿que tiene de atractivo las IBR?


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2009)

creative dijo:


> Jue macho no aciertas y eso que me caes bien, pero tu margen de fallo es del 75%



No me molesta en absoluto que me den un margen de error del 75%, lo que no me gusta es que me digan que no acertaré antes de que ocurran los acontecimientos. Al fin y al cabo yo muchas veces entro aquí a decir lo que pienso en 'voz alta', luego me puedo dar cuenta que lo que digo puede estar mal (por ejemplo, ir en contra de mi sistema) o bien y encima no creermelo.

El ejercicio de decir lo que se piensa en voz alta es muy bueno para el trading particular, hace aflorar al pensamiento consciente lo que muchas veces pensamos inconscientemente...y al final ejecutamos sin sentido, el consciente nos hace ponernos en una especie de tercera persona para vernos y evaluarnos a nosotros mismos. Poner comentarios aquí es bueno para poder releerse y autoevaluarse.

Se que parece una estupidez a simple vista y que se sentirán incluso utilizados por lo que acabo de decir, pero lo que digo es bastante cierto, tampoco es mi intención utilizar a nadie, sino plasmar las primeras ideas que me vienen a la cabeza, muchas veces tras ver lo que hace el mercado, aunque lo que escribo aquí ya lo tengo algo meditado porque a veces escribo y me doy cuenta de las burradas que voy a escribir.

A veces esas burradas estaban en lo cierto y a veces no en un 50%.


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Ya se que ahora la energia nuclear ha ganado fuerza, desde que los rusos nos vacilan con el gas, pero las renovables van a ser otra burbuja en bolsa para este año 2009.

Hay varios fondos internacionales que van a invertir en España en los prox meses.... a mi me gusta para especular en el día, es muy volatil, compruebalo tu mismo en estos últimos días... pasa del soporte 2,87 a 3,00€ en una sesión, hoy la agencia del SAN, ha estado jugando con ella, comprando grandes cantidades y vendiendo.

Apuesto a que tiene algo entre manos.... mañana va a rebotar, pero como he dicho... volverá a jugar con su soporte.

Hoy han movido unas 9m de acciones.


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2009)

Mulder... a mi me gustán tus analisis, como a la gran mayoria de los que estamos por aquí... mañana abriremos en semiverde... rojo.... y los resultados del paro USA y los malos datos del citi?


----------



## Cui Bono (15 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> EL A320 SE HACE EN ESPAÑA (LA COLA) AÜN LA PUEDO VER SOBRE EL AGUA!!
> 
> Sólo puedo decir OLÉ!









No es por desanimar, pero la cola es lo que menos levanta del engendro europeo. Hasta parece que esté lastrando al resto del aparato al abismo.


----------



## explorador (15 Ene 2009)

Mulder te queremos, no te enfades que seguro que te lo han dicho sin mala fe, sigue asi que eres cojonudo


----------



## creative (15 Ene 2009)

Venga chavales quien me pone un owned o un nelson¿?


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mulder... a mi me gustán tus analisis, como a la gran mayoria de los que estamos por aquí... mañana abriremos en semiverde... rojo.... y los resultados del paro USA y los malos datos del citi?



Gracias  pero solo dije que abriríamos en rojo, lo que pase después ya es otro cantar, los japos han de descontar lo de citi y lo de apple y eso se notará en la apertura, además el gap lo tenemos (en el Stoxx) más de 50 puntos por abajo y no creo que lleguemos a cerrarlo pero se hará un intento.

Luego ya empezaremos a subir o tal vez no tanto, los días de vencimiento últimos tenemos unas mañanas algo parcas de verde y luego con los gringos ya no dudo que subiremos, ellos tienen su vencimiento y el Ibex y CAC también.


----------



## tonuel (15 Ene 2009)

creative dijo:


> Venga chavales quien me pone un owned o un nelson¿?



[




*SIN ACRITUD... HA HA*


Saludos


----------



## Kujire (15 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... NY*



> El piloto lo ha conseguido. Al parecer el comandante comunicó instantes antes que atravesaban una zona con muchos pájaros. Testigos presenciales afirman que el amerizaje fué perfecto. Los 6 miembros de la tripulación más los 148 pasajeros del vuelo con destino a Carolina de Norte. Nada más después de despegar un pájaro chocó con la aeronave, los testigos confirman que una bandada de aves rondaba la zona. El avión US1541 estuvo en el aire alrededor de 3 minutos. Los pasajeros están siendo derivados a hospitales principalmente por hipotermia, el St Louis hospital es uno de ellos.
> 
> Teléfono de atención para los familiares 1 800 5679 12 15
> 
> Aparentemente el avión está intacto, algún arañazo y eso pero por lo demás ... un paso por secadora y listo para otra



El congreso ha votado favorablemente para que se pueda utilizar la 2a parte de los TARP, la mano de dios tenía razones ....


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya se que ahora la energia nuclear ha ganado fuerza, desde que los rusos nos vacilan con el gas, pero las renovables van a ser otra burbuja en bolsa para este año 2009.
> 
> Hay varios fondos internacionales que van a invertir en España en los prox meses.... a mi me gusta para especular en el día, es muy volatil, compruebalo tu mismo en estos últimos días... pasa del soporte 2,87 a 3,00€ en una sesión, hoy la agencia del SAN, ha estado jugando con ella, comprando grandes cantidades y vendiendo.
> 
> ...



A mi parecer, veo mucha volatilidad en esas acciones. Hay que meterse muy en profundidad que accionariado tiene y cuales son sus estrategias a futuro. Un ejemplo es GAM que radicalmente se ha ido al carajo al ofrecer un accionariado poco interesado en la compañia, unos resultados pobres y un escenario de futuro también peligroso: sólo apuestan por la eólica, no realizan mantenimiento y se encuentran muy limitados en stockaje. Desde Octubre del año pasado no levanta cabeza (aparte de los problemas de la bendita crisis claro)

P.D. Perdón por el tocho


----------



## Kujire (16 Ene 2009)

indenaiks dijo:


> No es por desanimar, pero la cola es lo que menos levanta del engendro europeo. Hasta parece que esté lastrando al resto del aparato al abismo.



Eso es porque no tiene flotador, dado que los pasajeros desalojaron la nave ... por la parte delantera, la azafata/comandante no la abrió para mantener el avión estanco y que el agua no atravesara el avión de acuerdo al curso CCC de aviación civil (esta info son meras especulaciones de ex-azafata)

[modo azafata US airways ON ]

"Emergecy Exits: Two at the front, two over the wings and one at the rear"

[\modo azafata US airways OFF]. 

Pero te aseguro que la cola fué lo último que se hundió, y creo se hace en Sevilla la empresa podría ser Delta(?) . SI esto pasa en el medio del mercado abierto en vez de la mano de Dios veríamos el Dedo del Diablo....

Que majos todos ahí surfeando las olitas del río 

Edito: El avión se quedó SIN MOTORES, ni siquiera uno, nada Zero. La colisión se produciría con unos cisnes.

Edito2: Alcalde NY Michael Bloomberg: El piloto ha realizado una maniobra heroica, sin motores y ya en el aire, amerizar el avión sin daños graves para nadie(salvo los cisnes) es algo temendo para nuestra ciudad. El piloto ha sido muy prudente en sus palabras, reportará a la comisión nacional de seguridad, confirmó que se aseguró por do ocasiones que no quedaba nadie en el avión, es un piloto veterano. Había un bebé en el avión que está sano y salvo. El avión estába a 2 millas de La Guardia Airport cuando se quedaron sin motores, entonces giraron y amerizaron en el río.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Ene 2009)

mañana toca verde, q llevamos 7 dias y toca... se cumplen todas las reglas....

pregunto ahora: de cuanto creeis que será la caida del SAN cuando publique resultados? o desde el dia antes


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Ene 2009)

Índice Standard & Poor's 500 borró más de la mitad de su alza tras caer al mínimo de 11 años en noviembre

El S&P 500 declinó 3,4% a 842,62 en la jornada de este jueves, por debajo del punto medio de 843,57 de su avance de 24% del 20 de noviembre al 6 de enero.

Para los analistas técnicos, que hacen predicciones sobre la base del precio y el volumen históricos, el retroceso de 50 por ciento sugiere que el impulso vendedor se acentúa.

"Cada vez que se quiebra un nivel, surge realmente el riesgo de que la tendencia continúe", dijo Roger Volz, subdirector primero en Hampton Securities Inc. en Nueva York y analista técnico desde 1982. "A esta altura hay probablemente más riesgo, dada la debilidad del sector financiero".

El siguiente nivel importante de retroceso es 61,8 por ciento, o cerca de 822 en el S&P 500, según Volz. Usando mínimos y máximos de un mismo día en vez de los precios de cierre, la declinación de 50 por ciento se alcanzaría a 842,43, apenas por debajo del cierre de ayer.

Las acciones de Estados Unidos cayeron el jueves después que un informe del Gobierno mostró que las ventas al por menor habían bajado a más del doble de la velocidad pronosticada por los economistas.

Las acciones financieras encabezaron la declinación al tiempo que Citigroup Inc. avanzó en el objetivo de dividirse para recuperar la rentabilidad. El Índice Bancario KBW cerró a su menor nivel en 13 años.

"Es importante que se mantenga justo en esta área, pero quién sabe en este tipo de ambiente", dijo Ken Brusda, que gestiona US$700 millones en North Star Asset Management en Menasha, Wisconsin. "Si cae por debajo de esto, desde un punto de vista técnico estoy seguro de que habrá vendedores".

El S&P 500 se hundió 38 por ciento el año pasado, su más pronunciada declinación desde 1937, en medio de la peor crisis financiera desde la Gran Depresión y las primeras recesiones simultáneas en EEUU, Japón y Europa desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial.


----------



## Hagen (16 Ene 2009)

Buenas,

subo el post. Los japos en verde +2,6%

Se supone que debe subir, pero subimos por la inyección que le han puesto al paciente, pero como diría el Doctor HOUSE, "antibioticos de gran espectro" que no tengo ni idea de que es lo que tiene...... y como te carges las bacterias buenas del cuerpo..... te quedas sin protección. Esos Bifiussss

La tendencia sigue siendo bajista.....


----------



## Riviera (16 Ene 2009)

Enhorabuena a los repsolitos y buenos dias


----------



## chameleon (16 Ene 2009)

solaria a 2,33, que ganas tengo de salir 
que nadie espere subiras del 4%, cada vez va todo más despacio hasta que dejemos de estar laterales y empecemos a subir

repsoles weeeeeeeeeee


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya se que ahora la energia nuclear ha ganado fuerza, desde que los rusos nos vacilan con el gas, pero las renovables van a ser otra burbuja en bolsa para este año 2009.
> 
> Hay varios fondos internacionales que van a invertir en España en los prox meses.... a mi me gusta para especular en el día, es muy volatil, compruebalo tu mismo en estos últimos días... pasa del soporte 2,87 a 3,00€ en una sesión, hoy la agencia del SAN, ha estado jugando con ella, comprando grandes cantidades y vendiendo.
> 
> ...



Por si os sirve de ayuda...
*
Iberdrola Renovables podría paralizar 1.000 millones de inversión este año*

BNP estima un impacto positivo del 6,3% en las cuentas de 2009 a costa de mermar el beneficio de la empresa en años posteriores.
Molinos para producir energia.

M. Berzosa

La crisis financiera tiene traducción directa en los planes de inversión de las empresas, en una ola de medidas de contención de costes que llega ahora al segmento de energías renovables. Eso es lo que ha llevado a BNP a hacer un estudio del impacto de tales iniciativas en la española Iberdrola Renovables, que, junto a EDP Renovaveis y EDF Energies Nouvelles, conforma el grupo de productores de energía eólica de referencia en el ámbito europeo.

La filial verde de Iberdrola contempla postergar sólo este año un incremento de producción de energía de 770 MW, frente a lo recogido en el marco del Plan Estratégico 2008-2012 y que se cuantifica en 1.000 millones de euros; algo así como un 8% de los 12.670 millones de euros que vale la compañía en bolsa.

Se trata de una iniciativa dura que, sin embargo, sería bien acogida, según BNP, que calcula en un 6,3% el impacto positivo en el balance de Iberdrola Renovables para 2009, al pasar las ganancias de 462 a 491 millones de euros. También es adecuada para el momento actual del mercado y a pesar de que parar inversiones en 1.000 millones supondría mermar los beneficios de los ejercicios siguientes a un ritmo del 2% anual. En términos operativos (visto a través del ebitda), el impacto negativo en los resultados se estima a la vez en un 6% para 2010, un 5% para 2011 y un 4% para 2012.

Toca apretarse el cinturón
La portuguesa EDP Renovaveis estudia estos días una reducción de inversiones de unos 470-500 millones de euros, equivalente a un 10% de su capitalización bursátil, y la francesa EDF Energies Nouvelles podría decidir una medida similar, postergando el equivalente a 300 millones de euros, según fuentes del sector.

Iberdrola Renovables podría paralizar 1.000 millones de inversión este año :: Negocios.com.

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Ene 2009)

- Hoy es vencimiento de opciones en Eurostoxx a las 12, en Dax a las 13h, y de opciones de índices de EEUU a las 15h15. Según parece *donde más les interesa cerrar el vencimiento en el Eurostoxx es entre 2300 a 2350.*

- La noticia de que el gobierno de EEUU se hace cargo de otro berenjenal, al *ayudar con 20.000 millones a Bank of America y anunciar una protección para el banco contra pérdidas de hasta 118.000 activos tóxicos.*

- *El gobierno irlandés nacionalizó ayer definitivamente el Anglo Irish Bank para prevenir el colapso que se veía venir de un momento a otro.
*
Cárpatos dixit...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (16 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por si os sirve de ayuda...
> [...]
> La portuguesa EDP Renovaveis estudia estos días una reducción de inversiones de unos 470-500 millones de euros, equivalente a un 10% de su capitalización bursátil, y la francesa EDF Energies Nouvelles podría decidir una medida similar, postergando el equivalente a 300 millones de euros, según fuentes del sector.
> 
> ...



EDF también se dedica a construir centrales nucleares (hasta donde yo se) y se la ha nombrado en los grupos que siguen a los Bilderbergs como suministradora de material para las centrales de Irán, sería fácil pensar que tras la vuelta a la energía nuclear en Europa del Este para combatir a los rusos esta empresa se gane más de un contrato.

Ya saben también que los franceses son los únicos europeos que no le hacen ascos a este tipo de energía.


----------



## tonuel (16 Ene 2009)

Una preguntilla de novato... 

¿Que herramienta (de pago) utilizais para seguir las cotizaciones en tiempo real?

Estoy dentro... O eso creo... :




Saludos


----------



## Hagen (16 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> EDF también se dedica a construir centrales nucleares (hasta donde yo se) y se la ha nombrado en los grupos que siguen a los Bilderbergs como suministradora de material para las centrales de Irán, sería fácil pensar que tras la vuelta a la energía nuclear en Europa del Este para combatir a los rusos esta empresa se gane más de un contrato.
> 
> Ya saben también que los franceses son los únicos europeos que no le hacen ascos a este tipo de energía.



AREVA es la empresa francesa de Centrales Nucleares, una de las 3 mas importante del mundo,

Por cierto, que sepais que los precios de la electricidad estan bajando con fuerza y por tanto la rentabilidad de las Renovables.

A pretroleo caro, carbon caro, gas caro. A 35 euros las renovables pierden rentabilidad.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Ene 2009)

UBS suelta lastre...

UBS anuncia que vende a Barclays su negocio de metales básicos, petróleo y gas.

Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (16 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> AREVA es la empresa francesa de Centrales Nucleares, una de las 3 mas importante del mundo,
> 
> Por cierto, que sepais que los precios de la electricidad estan bajando con fuerza y por tanto la rentabilidad de las Renovables.
> 
> A pretroleo caro, carbon caro, gas caro. A 35 euros las renovables pierden rentabilidad.



Areva comerciliza dos tipos de reactores, el EPR de 1600MW y el SWR de 1250MW

Para futuro hay varias tendencias en reactores os pongo unas cuantas por si quereis seguir investigando.

- Reactor rápido refrigerado por gas
- Reactor supercrtico refrigerado por agua
- Reactor rápìdo refrigerado por plomo
- Reactor de Sales Fundidas
- Reactor de muy alta temperatura
- Reactor rapido refrigerado por sodio.

Ahora lo que se intenta es que puedan regular, es decir que las curva de arranque o subida sean rapidas, como las de bajada. (Para paises donde no existan saltos de agua)

Cursillo acelerado


----------



## tonuel (16 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Una preguntilla de novato...
> 
> ¿Que herramienta (de pago) utilizais para seguir las cotizaciones en tiempo real?
> 
> Estoy dentro... O eso creo... :



Bueno, parece que me he metido en repsol a 14,65€, he tardado demasiado en darle al botón...xD 

Atención chicos que como se desplomen las acciones mañana me quedo sin almuerzo..., y es una comida muy importante... 



Saludos


----------



## wsleone (16 Ene 2009)

salido de repsol a 14,70 compradas a 14,15


----------



## tonuel (16 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> salido de repsol a 14,70 compradas a 14,15



A ver si tienes razón y se desploman... así mañana almorzaré un sandwich... 



Saludos


----------



## wsleone (16 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Una preguntilla de novato...
> 
> ¿Que herramienta (de pago) utilizais para seguir las cotizaciones en tiempo real?
> 
> ...



Yo utilizo el broker de Bankinter, es gratis. Puedes meter algo de dinero en el banco y juegas con ello. Cotización en tiempo real, comprar vender etc. Y si conoces a alguien dentro del banco mejor, que te pongan comisiones mínimas.


----------



## tonuel (16 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Yo utilizo el broker de Bankinter, es gratis. Puedes meter algo de dinero en el banco y juegas con ello. Cotización en tiempo real, comprar vender etc. Y si conoces a alguien dentro del banco mejor, que te pongan comisiones mínimas.



El broker de uno-e sólo te pone la cotización real cuando vas a operar con un valor.

Lo que estaria bien es ver todos los valores en tiempo real, tipo bolsamania pero en tiempo real... 


Pero bueno, a ver si me pongo con los warrants put que son lo mio... 



Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Ene 2009)

Alguien sabe por que repsol tiene un volumen tan jodidamente elevado? :


----------



## wsleone (16 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El broker de uno-e sólo te pone la cotización real cuando vas a operar con un valor.
> 
> Lo que estaria bien es ver todos los valores en tiempo real, tipo bolsamania pero en tiempo real...
> 
> ...




Te he enviado un mp


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

He salido de repsol a 14,75€ me quedan mis gamesas..... modo buscando liquidez


----------



## tonuel (16 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Te he enviado un mp



Gracias por la info... 




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (16 Ene 2009)

que nerviosos sois, si no ha empezado la fiesta en USA...


----------



## robergarc (16 Ene 2009)

También dentro de Repsol en 14,69. Entrada mejorable, sin duda, pero espero aguantar unos días.


----------



## tonuel (16 Ene 2009)

que melón que soy... para ver las cotizaciones en tiempo real en bolsamania sólo hay que registrarse... :o



Saludos


----------



## wsleone (16 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> que nerviosos sois, si no ha empezado la fiesta en USA...



Como está la bolsa estos días, más vale pájaro en mano ....


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

No veo esta subida muy estable, he vendido las gamesas a 13,24€


----------



## tonuel (16 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No veo esta subida muy estable, he vendido las gamesas a 13,24€



eres un cagao... :o




Saludos


----------



## robergarc (16 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Una preguntilla de novato...
> 
> ¿Que herramienta (de pago) utilizais para seguir las cotizaciones en tiempo real?
> 
> ...



En Ing tienes la cotización en tiempo casi real -digo lo de casi, porque lleva un cierto decalaje, que es inevitable con cualquier broker. El de Ing funciona bien, aunque las comisiones salen altas si haces muchas operaciones. Por contra, para largo plazo es barato, pues no tienen custodias.

Si, como dices, el broker de Uno-e sólo te permite ver la cotización cuando vas a comprar o vender, permíteme decir que el broker de Uno-e es una puta mierda. Yo había pensado pasarme de Ing a Uno-e, pues tengo nóminas con ellos, pero si la operativa en bolsa es tal y como dices, les pueden ir dando lo suyo y lo de sus primas.

Un saludo.


----------



## wsleone (16 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> que melón que soy... para ver las cotizaciones en tiempo real en bolsamania sólo hay que registrarse... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Sí, pero es para 3 meses y después tienes que volver a generar otro usuario con otra cuenta correo etc; sólo te da la bolsa española. Para salir del paso está bien.


----------



## robergarc (16 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> que melón que soy... para ver las cotizaciones en tiempo real en bolsamania sólo hay que registrarse... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



¿A qué llamáis tú y bolsamanía "tiempo real"? ¿Al instante, sin el habitual decalaje de 10-15 minutos que llevan, por ejemplo, infobolsa y similares?

Si no es así, pasa de registrarte en bolsamanía, tienes infobolsa, ya digo.

Y el tiempo real instantáneo de un portal de bolsa no coincide con el de tu broker. Con el intradía lo verás.


----------



## tonuel (16 Ene 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> En Ing tienes la cotización en tiempo casi real -digo lo de casi, porque lleva un cierto decalaje, que es inevitable con cualquier broker. El de Ing funciona bien, aunque las comisiones salen altas si haces muchas operaciones. Por contra, para largo plazo es barato, pues no tienen custodias.
> 
> Si, como dices, el broker de Uno-e sólo te permite ver la cotización cuando vas a comprar o vender, permíteme decir que el broker de Uno-e es una puta mierda. Yo había pensado pasarme de Ing a Uno-e, pues tengo nóminas con ellos, pero si la operativa en bolsa es tal y como dices, les pueden ir dando lo suyo y lo de sus primas.
> 
> Un saludo.



Hombre, la operativa no está mal... pero le falta las cotizaciones en tiempo real.

Lo he solucionado registrándome en bolsamania, tiempo real gratis y funcionando de lujo... 




robergarc dijo:


> ¿A qué llamáis tú y bolsamanía "tiempo real"? ¿Al instante, sin el habitual decalaje de 10-15 minutos que llevan, por ejemplo, infobolsa y similares?
> 
> Si no es así, pasa de registrarte en bolsamanía, tienes infobolsa, ya digo.
> 
> Y el tiempo real instantáneo de un portal de bolsa no coincide con el de tu broker. Con el intradía lo verás.




No hay retraso, con eso me refiero al tiempo real. 

Si hay que pagar algo por un servicio de éstos se paga, pero tampoco voy a dejar que me timen... xD 



Saludos


----------



## robergarc (16 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hombre, la operativa no está mal... pero le falta las cotizaciones en tiempo real.
> 
> Lo he solucionado registrándome en bolsamania, tiempo real gratis y funcionando de lujo...
> 
> Saludos



Insisto, supongo que el broker funcione con decalaje de unos minutos, con lo que te puedes llevar la muy desagradable sorpresa -si operas en el intradía y con márgenes no muy amplios- de, que en un intervalo bajista, el broker te venda a un precio menor de lo que ves en "tiempo real", y una operación ganadora se convierta en perdedora. 

Te aseguro que la furia que experimentarás no será similar a nada que hayas padecido antes...


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

Me gusta comprar cuando el rojo predomina, no me va lo de correr... gacelas sucks a lot!


----------



## tonuel (16 Ene 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> Insisto, supongo que el broker funcione con decalaje de unos minutos, con lo que te puedes llevar la muy desagradable sorpresa -si operas en el intradía y con márgenes no muy amplios- de, que en un intervalo bajista, el broker te venda a un precio menor de lo que ves en "tiempo real", y una operación ganadora se convierta en perdedora
> 
> 
> Te aseguro que la furia que experimentarás no será similar a nada que hayas padecido antes...




No hay decalaje en infobolsa, si me retraso tecleando para operar con uno-e es culpa mia... :o




Saludos


----------



## wsleone (16 Ene 2009)

COMPARADOR DE COMISIONES
-----------------------------

Si os parece podemos poner las comisiones que cobra cada broker y así poder comparar lo que cuesta por operación en bolsa.

Empiezo yo con *BANKINTER*


1.- *8 euros* (hasta 90.000 euros de operación)
2.- Para operaciones de más de 90.000 euros el 0,05% (hasta un máximo de 120 euros)
3.- Correo: *0,30 euros*
4.- Se cobrará una tarifa fija del 0,003 % sobre el valor efectivo de cada operación, con un mínimo de 0,04 € y un máximo de 3,5 € (sobre acciones, derechos y renta fija).

CUSTODIA
----------

1.- Nacional: 0,20% trimestral con mínimo de 2 euros
2.- Internacional: 0,05% trimestral con mínimo de 2 euros


----------



## tonuel (16 Ene 2009)

*uno-e*






Saludos


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Ene 2009)

Vaya mierda y el € subiendo. Como es posible despues de la bajada de tipos ?


----------



## ertitoagus (16 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Vaya mierda y el € subiendo. Como es posible despues de la bajada de tipos ?



toda balanza tiene dos lados, seguramente será que el otro lado cae a plomo..... (dolar)


----------



## chameleon (16 Ene 2009)

para los riesgosos
Cintra ha dado una señal. Habrá que esperar al lunes para confirmar (no somos suicidas), si cierra hoy por encima de 4,75 sería bueno ...

Obama tiene que empezar con buen pie, creo que vamos a tener una semana verde verde


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

ENDESA ha llegado a caer hasta -7,00% huele a sangre.... ya nos hemos divertido un rato..... ahora vuelta a la realidad! 

Tengo el dinero que me quema en el bolsillo........ modo gacela.


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Vaya mierda y el € subiendo. Como es posible despues de la bajada de tipos ?




Hoy es día de vencimiento.Yo estoy corto de EUR/USD.Va a ser un día rarito.

Edito:

Buenos días 

Quiero sangre.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Ene 2009)

ertitoagus dijo:


> toda balanza tiene dos lados, seguramente será que el otro lado cae a plomo..... (dolar)



porque algun "arriesghado" esperaba 0,75-1 de bajada y se descontaba algo mas


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Ene 2009)

*ING*

Compra/Venta

Mercado Continuo: 5€ + 0.25%
Euro Stoxx 50: 15€ + 0.25%
Mercado Americano: $15 + 0.25%

Custodia/Corretaje/Cobro dividendos etc: cero patatero


Esta bien para operar con el mercado americano y en el continuo a medio/largo plazo por el tema de no pagar custodia.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Ene 2009)

tonuel ten cuidado intradia, que es peligroso


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> porque algun "arriesghado" esperaba 0,75-1 de bajada y se descontaba algo mas



Yo reconozco que soy arriesgado pero 0.75-1 ::


----------



## Portador del Caos (16 Ene 2009)

Comentarios interesantes del sr. Carpatos: 



> Vestas
> 
> Preocupantes las noticias sobre posible fraude en su sucursal de España
> 
> ...





> Madoff
> 
> Según se está comentando en la prensa hoy, parece que es posible que en todos estos años Madoff no hubiera hecho ni un solo negocio. Ni uno. No aparece constancia de que hiciera nada. Todo parece indicar que se iba al ordenador, preparaba un listado de supuestas operaciones y en paz. ¡Alucinante¡ Entonces ¿que diantres comprobaban los auditores, custodios, y demás? Porque las comisiones que cobran, son de las buenas, de hecho asfixian a muchos fondos con sus comisiones. Este sistema financiero actual es una tomadura de pelo total.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> *Índice Standard & Poor's 500 borró más de la mitad de su alza tras caer al mínimo de 11 años en noviembre*
> 
> *El S&P 500 declinó 3,4% a 842,62 en la jornada de este jueves, por debajo del punto medio de 843,57 de su avance de 24% del 20 de noviembre al 6 de enero.*
> 
> ...



me parece importante, la nota es de ayer


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Ene 2009)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> Comentarios interesantes del sr. Carpatos:



Entonces,si no operaba...¿no hay delito?

No comprendo si le va a caer algo o no.

De todos modos Madoff...¡un artista! (y un delincuente,claro).


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Ene 2009)

vestas? rival de gamesa no?

pero es la mayor en todas las cestas de fondos renovables, a ver como queda!


----------



## Portador del Caos (16 Ene 2009)

Por cierto, para todos aquellos pequeños especuladores, que no quieran invertir grandes fortunas pero les haga gracia jugarse unos euritos como invershores pofesionales, en miapuesta.com se puede especular con el FTSE 100, puedes apostar si subira o bajara este indice a los 5 minutos, 10 minutos, 1 hora o durante el dia. 

Creo que no permite apostar grandes cantidades, y las cuotas de probabilidades dejan un margen para la banca algo elevado (Ej: si apostamos 1€ a que subirá, y acertamos no ganaremos 2€, sino 1,83€)


----------



## Mulder (16 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> para los riesgosos
> Cintra ha dado una señal. Habrá que esperar al lunes para confirmar (no somos suicidas), si cierra hoy por encima de 4,75 sería bueno ...
> 
> Obama tiene que empezar con buen pie, creo que vamos a tener una semana verde verde



Pues yo tengo serias razones para pensar que la semana que viene nos la vamos a dar a base de bien, exceptuando el lunes.

Mi objetivo para el Stoxx: 2071
Mi obejtivo para el S&P: 758.5

Para la consecución de estos objetivos el Stoxx debería alcanzar entre hoy y el lunes los 2400 o superarlos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Ene 2009)

TODO depende de lo que dejen hundirse o no y la compren a la Citi


por cierto INTEL:

http://www.europapress.es/economia/...0-millones-euros-24-menos-20090116113149.html


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Ene 2009)

Mirad como esta la divisa en otros paises

*El banco central de Zimbabue lanza un nuevo billete de 100 billones de dólares *

El banco central de Zimbabue va a lanzar un nuevo billete de 100 billones de dólares, que al cambio serían 33 dólares en el mercado negro, para intentar paliar la escasez de moneda, según informaron hoy los medios estatales. 

El banco central de Zimbabue lanza un nuevo billete de 100 billones de dólares - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

Esto es solo un parche temporal, temp patch!

Cuando repsol ha derritido sus soportes, mal vamos.... 14,06€ ayer


----------



## wsleone (16 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo tengo serias razones para pensar que la semana que viene nos la vamos a dar a base de bien, exceptuando el lunes.
> 
> Mi objetivo para el Stoxx: 2071
> Mi obejtivo para el S&P: 758.5
> ...



Yo creo que la semana que viene no va a ser una semana "tranquila"; habrá bastante y fuerte movimiento alcista o bajista. Yo prefiero que sea bajista y esperar a tocar niveles más bajos para entrar. Si es alcista mejor esperar a que después del subidón venga el bajadón y entonces entrar (hay que esperar más tiempo que si empieza bajista), y tiene el riesgo de que entrar en el mercado en un momento y poco después empezar el tropezón, con lo que es muy fácil quedarse pilladísimo y no poder coger gangas.


----------



## Kujire (16 Ene 2009)

*Buenos fríiiiiiiiiiiios dias!*

Aún tengo los ojos pegados pero es importante ... 2 detalles a los que estamos dentro de BoA.

Los cabrones de Bank of America han adelantado los resultados a HOY!! se supone que lo tenían para el martes cuando Obama sea investido ...

Luego vienen los de CITI ...

Por cierto, aunque parezca curioso 20 pasajeros del amerizaje de ayer trabajan para ... ta-chan ta-chan ... Bank of America (el qoe no corre vuela)

Bien, estos detalles podrían tener un impacto en la subida de hoy, si lo tienen no será positivo, los resultados de CITI serán malos mucho mucho ... de cualquier forma algo huele mal.


----------



## wsleone (16 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ... de cualquier forma algo huele mal.



Totalmente de acuerdo, igual empieza hoy mismo el porrazo


----------



## tonuel (16 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel ten cuidado intradia, que es peligroso



Esperaré hasta la tarde o al lunes para vender los repsoles... 

De todas formas lo hago por aprender a manejarme no para ganar dinero...


*Ibex en los 4000 ya....* 




Saludos


----------



## wsleone (16 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ENDESA ha llegado a caer hasta -7,00% huele a sangre.... ya nos hemos divertido un rato..... ahora vuelta a la realidad!
> 
> Tengo el dinero que me quema en el bolsillo........ modo gacela.



Apaga el fuego que no está el horno para bollos


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

Repsoles con el permido de Chameleon... a menos de 14,00€ a corto plazo, el cap... del Afreu solo sabe abrir la bocaza.


----------



## tonuel (16 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *Repsoles* con el permiso de Chameleon... *a menos de 14,00€ a corto plazo*, el cap... del Afreu solo sabe abrir la bocaza.



Dios te oiga... 



Saludos


----------



## wsleone (16 Ene 2009)

Ultima hora:

Citi perdió 8.300 millones de dólares y Bank of America 1.800 millones 

noticia en Citi perdió 8.300 millones de dólares y Bank of America 1.800 millones - 16/01/09 - elEconomista.es

ahora a ver qué pasa


----------



## Kujire (16 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... BoA*

Bueno, no ser avariciosos un 10% creo que está bien para una noche de ojeras, las pérdidas de BoA son mayores(doble) de las esperadas, así que ya sabeis que va a existir bastante incertidumbre en los siguientes días, al parecer Merrill está como un queso gruyére, por no recordar que BoA se ha llevado otros perros como Countrywide ...

Las pérdidas de CITI también son grandes y cortan el dividendo a 1c desde 32c, por lo que nada que rascar más ... por lo demás *van a canabalizar a CITI *por lo que no creo que sea positivo para la entidad a corto plazo (Cómo van a hacer pasta si venden lo mejor que tienen?)


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

Ee.uu.: Bank Of America Presenta Pérdidas En El 4t De 0,48$ Por Acción


----------



## Mulder (16 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Aún tengo los ojos pegados pero es importante ... 2 detalles a los que estamos dentro de BoA.
> 
> Los cabrones de Bank of America han adelantado los resultados a HOY!! se supone que lo tenían para el martes cuando Obama sea investido ...
> 
> ...



Pues han salido malos los resultados de Citi y los de BoA por igual, aunque parece que los de Citi no han sido tan tan malos después de todo lo que se está hablando estos días.


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

Como se tomarán estos datos los mercados USA..... los pasaran por alto.... noooo!!

REPERCUSIÓN A IBEX YA! +1,87% NOW


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Como se tomarán estos datos los mercados USA..... los pasaran por alto.... noooo!!
> 
> REPERCUSIÓN A IBEX YA! +1,87% NOW



ojo

q ha metido una oscilada hace un rato


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

Ee.uu.: Citigroup: Bpa 4t08 -1,72 Vs -1,31$ Esperado


----------



## Kujire (16 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues han salido malos los resultados de Citi y los de BoA por igual, aunque parece que los de Citi no han sido tan tan malos después de todo lo que se está hablando estos días.



CITI en la pre-apertura pierde potencia, hablan de dividir en 2 a CITI, los resultados son malos malos, el truco es hacer dinero con BoA que será el que quede, el futuro de CITI es muy incierto

Edito: BoA pierde fuelle en pre-apertura también ... sigo pensando en no ser avariciosos


----------



## Hagen (16 Ene 2009)

Buanas,

El vencimiento de futuro del Eurostoxx es a las 12:00

Y el de ibex? teneis la hora???

Gracias


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Ene 2009)

citi no es de los 4 importantes de la FED o quepasa!!! esto es mujy importante


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

+8,38% EN preapertura --- citi USA


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

ibex desde las 16:15 a 16:45 horas.


----------



## un marronazo (16 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> +8,38% EN preapertura --- citi USA



¿van a nacionalizar todo lo que se caiga? USA COMUNISTA


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Ene 2009)

la semana que viene tenemos un dia GORDO ya vereis, uno al menos


gordo=tonuel iso9001 al indice


----------



## Mulder (16 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Buanas,
> 
> El vencimiento de futuro del Eurostoxx es a las 12:00
> 
> ...



16:30 o 17:00, aunque estoy casi seguro de que es el primero.

edito: es las 16:45 ni uno ni otro


----------



## Kujire (16 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... BoA*

BoA despide a 69.000
Merrill pierde -15B$ en el 4T (ahora parte de BoA)
Bernanke imprime +20B$ y se los dá a BoA
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rdo: +5B$ por los servicios al país para BoA, y por si las cosas se tuercen, le dá una línea de descuento de subprimes por 150B$

Si al final no va a ser mal negocio ... ser patriota ... si eres un banco

Futuros del Dow: +147


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Ene 2009)

y la gente no está en la calle bonzeando politicos y banqueros?


----------



## tonuel (16 Ene 2009)

Se acabó lo que se daba... 

He comprado repsoles esta mañana a 14,65€ y acabó de venderlas a 14,79€... soy un puto inversoh.... 


*QUE EMPIECE LA FIESTAAAA.....*



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (16 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Se acabó lo que se daba...
> 
> He comprado repsoles esta mañana a 14,65€ y acabó de venderlas a 14,79€... soy un puto inversoh....



Ahora al lado del Nelson en vez de la cara del pocero tendrás que poner la del presi de Repsol


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Ene 2009)

bueno, estamos en el borde... 8880 a ver ahora usa lo que hace


y las horas brujas


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

En usa van bien cargados de optimismo por ahora +2,00% futuros


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> BoA despide a 69.000
> Merrill pierde -15B$ en el 4T (ahora parte de BoA)
> Bernanke imprime +20B$ y se los dá a BoA
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



*citi*
El banco estadounidense anunció hoy pérdidas netas de 8.290 millones de dólares en el cuarto trimestre, o 1,72 dólares por acción, más amplias de lo que esperaba el mercado. El banco agregó que los ingresos por 5.600 millones de dólares fueron presionados por amortizaciones y pérdidas. Para todo 2008, anunció pérdidas netas de 18.720 millones de dólares, o 3,88 dólares por acción. 

*bank of A.*
La entidad estadounidense ha registrado pérdidas de 1.790 millones de dólares, 48 centavos por acción. Estos son los primeros números rojos del banco desde el año 1991. Bank of America ha anunciado además que recortará dividendo después de recibir esta madrugada una seguda inyección por parte del Gobierno de EE UU de 138.000 millones. Los resultados son mucho peores de lo previsto, ya que los analistas estimaban una pérdida de 5 centavos por título


*Merrill*
El banco ha avanzado unas pérdidas en el cuarto trimestre de 15.310 millones de dólares de pérdidas, *que no han sido contabilizadas en el balance de Bank of America,* quien también ha anunciado unos números negativos de 1.790 millones de dólares.

*mas me mola citi*
El banco estadounidense anunció hoy que dividirá la compañía en dos firmas separadas en un intento de restaurar la rentabilidad tras dar a conocer un nivel de pérdidas más amplio de lo esperado en el cuarto trimestre.


----------



## Riviera (16 Ene 2009)

Disculpad mi ignorancia y mis desvarios de novato.
Viendo el 5 % que sube el santander y viendo como se las gasta botin no seria previsible que tiraran abajo la cotizacion algo antes del vencimiento?


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Ene 2009)

Acabo de ponerme corto en Ibex

Es como aprovechar un rebote para deshacer posiciones.Si fallo será una crujidita.
He puesto stops.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Ene 2009)

Si Botin no ha pillado autocartera estando en 6 euros..... tu que opinas?


ah, es que el sabe los resultados reales!!


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> He comprado repsoles esta mañana a 14,65€ y acabó de venderlas a 14,79€... soy un puto inversoh....



Un 0.95%... espero que hayas metido un buen pico para que por lo menos te de para pagar las comisiones


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Acabo de ponerme corto en Ibex
> 
> Es como aprovechar un rebote para deshacer posiciones.Si fallo será una crujidita.
> He puesto stops.



yalodijeyo


----------



## tonuel (16 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Un 0.95%... espero que hayas metido un buen pico para que por lo menos te de para pagar las comisiones



las comisiones de uno-e son de risa... 



Wbuffete dijo:


> Acabo de ponerme corto en Ibex
> 
> Es como aprovechar un rebote para deshacer posiciones.Si fallo será una crujidita.
> He puesto stops.



Quiero más detalles... ¿warrants put, ETFs inversos o en qué? :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

El SAN ya está haciendo de las suyas.... subidón.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Ene 2009)

quieres un valor para invertir seguro? es garantizado tonuel

seguro que rebota:

FLEX


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

Por què no hay más bancos subiendo como el SAN?


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Por què no hay más bancos subiendo como el SAN?



je je je

...........


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Ene 2009)

Eur/usd comienza a relajarse.Toi dentro y ya empexaba a mosquearme.

Triple techo en Ibex?

Poooodeeemooooos!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Eur/usd comienza a relajarse.Toi dentro y ya empexaba a mosquearme.
> 
> Triple techo en Ibex?
> 
> Poooodeeemooooos!!!



Triple techo como una casa, si señor...
Hoy no he podido entrar durante la mañana, pero visto ahora, el HCH que ha hecho entre las 10 y las 12 ha sido de libro...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

Parece solo una recuperación parcial de los valores mas castigados en los últimos días.... solo será flor por un día!


----------



## Mulder (16 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Parece solo una recuperación parcial de los valores mas castigados en los últimos días.... solo será flor por un día!



El lunes hay fiesta de USAnos, así que no sería de extrañar que también hiciéramos un lento y farragoso lateral-alcista con el volumen mínimo.


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

Calendario Bancos IBEX:

Bankinter: jueves 22 de enero.

BBVA: miércoles 28 de enero.

Sabadell: jueves 29 de enero.

Popular: viernes 30 de enero.

Santander: martes 3 de febrero.


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Ene 2009)

Me voy al curro
Chao


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

De nuevo en repsol a 14,55€ no me vendas Chamaleon, ahora!


----------



## chameleon (16 Ene 2009)

claro que no, ya lo dije anoche
repsol es para relajarse el fin de semana

para especular y ganar pasta ya tengo el ojo puesto en otras


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

Cintra no acaba de romper... vueling ha pegado otro subidón hoy... demasiado riesgo.

Comparte con nosotros esas golosinas que tienes entre manos, no seas travieso!


----------



## tonuel (16 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> De nuevo en repsol a 14,55€ no me vendas Chamaleon, ahora!






chameleon dijo:


> claro que no, ya lo dije anoche
> repsol es para relajarse el fin de semana
> 
> para especular y ganar pasta ya tengo el ojo puesto en otras



Estoy con vosotros... 


Acabo de comprar repsoles a 14,50€... 



Saludos


----------



## Riviera (16 Ene 2009)

Otro que ha entrado a 14,50


----------



## wsleone (16 Ene 2009)

edito: es para tonuel, el nuevo broker online

te ha dado fuerte eh ???

modo letra invisible on: cuenta cuenta ¿cuántas has comprado bribón? con lo salsero que andas y se te ve pancho  yo te echo no más de 20 , te vas a gastar más en comisiones jejejeje 

modo letra invisble off

Saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

Dejaros de renovables y solarias.... los coches van a seguir funcionado con gas por muchos años.

ExIber-renovablero convertido.


----------



## chameleon (16 Ene 2009)

la verdad es que tengo la mayoría todavía en solarias
yo no daría un duro pero esque lo estoy viendo, la suben de valor, ni idea de porqué

si el lunes no nos desplomamos sube un poquillo más y me largo, venta a mercado y fuera
me siento bastánte incómodo ahí... 

edit: llevo toda la mañana flipando, tonuel se ha metido a especulata!! 
a ver si se gana unas perrillas


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

IBR se han visto los 3,17€ este valor me gusta, pero no me convence la facilidad de manipulación que tienen, lo llevan cuando quieren a zona soporte 2,87-2,88 en unas pocas sesiones.

Cuando ayer comente lo del vol, era porque se estaba preparando lo de hoy...


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> IBR se han visto los 3,17€ este valor me gusta, pero no me convence la facilidad de manipulación que tienen, lo llevan cuando quieren a zona soporte 2,87-2,88 en unas pocas sesiones.
> 
> Cuando ayer comente lo del vol, era porque se estaba preparando lo de hoy...



Yo te recomiendo que no compres, por el interes que tienes al dinero. Sus previsiones a largo plazo no van a superar los 2,5€.

Hoy todo es SPECULORUM


----------



## tonuel (16 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> edito: es para tonuel, el nuevo broker online
> 
> te ha dado fuerte eh ???
> 
> ...



Claro que tengo más de 20... xD jejeje 





chameleon dijo:


> edit: llevo toda la mañana flipando, tonuel se ha metido a especulata!!
> a ver si se gana unas perrillas




Ahora cuando me entere de como funcionan los warrants put y los ETFs inversos si que la vas a flipar... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

Gracias.... si además IBR se ha revalorizado +60% desde su mínimo de octubre 2,00€ es una burbuja.

Pero la utilizan mucho ultimamente para especular, una vez llega a los 3,30€ para abajo en unas poquitas sesiones. opps!


----------



## Riviera (16 Ene 2009)

Hamijos,¡LAS REPSOLES NUNCA BAJAN!
14,63


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Ene 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Hamijos,¡LAS REPSOLES NUNCA BAJAN!
> 14,63



Entre la mediocridad que tiene el Ibex, no lo veo mal. Pero ojo siempre atento a los valores que se van dando semanalmente, no es para dormirse.


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

Repsol tiene culebrón para largo, despues de que del Rivero haya trincado la pasta de los dividendos, unos 129M € está más relajado.


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

Un OFFTOPIC CURIOSO de OBAMA:

Obama May End Military's Ban on Gays 

Sixteen years after Bill Clinton tried to end restrictions on gays in the military, the U.S. armed forces under Barack Obama may be forced to give homosexuals the same welcome as non-gays....


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

Ese Ibex se tiene que recuperar, resistimos los 8800 de momento.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Ene 2009)

Repsol,compradas a 14,50,sin vender aun :


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Ene 2009)

¿ Alguien tiene experiencia en mercados OTC ? Estoy mirando el broker de oficina directa (banco pastor) que parece que es de los pocos que lo soportan. ¿ Alguna recomendacion ?


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

Que bien esos vencimientos, han ido a por BANESTO en unos minutos.


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

Me voy a comer con el ibex +2,00 y ahora al menos se está recuperando desde el +1,35% vaya .... que volatibilidad.... con la mañana tan tranquila que hemos tenido.


----------



## Mulder (16 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Alguien tiene experiencia en mercados OTC ? Estoy mirando el broker de oficina directa (banco pastor) que parece que es de los pocos que lo soportan. ¿ Alguna recomendacion ?



¿que es OTC? ¿over the counter? (no creo)


----------



## Kujire (16 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿que es OTC? ¿over the counter? (no creo)



Si, Over-The- Counter. Normalmente valores poco líquidos y con mucha volatilidad, entre otras cosas ...


----------



## tonuel (16 Ene 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Repsol,compradas a 14,50,sin vender aun :



vender es de pobres... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

Por qué vender si repsol se va a poner en 18,00€ este mes?

Verás que rally vamos a tener cuando entre OBAMA el lunes........... un cohete hacía los 10.000!


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿que es OTC? ¿over the counter? (no creo)



Eso mismo

(10 caracteres)


----------



## creative (16 Ene 2009)

no lo veo tan claro


----------



## tonuel (16 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Por qué vender si repsol se va a poner en 18,00€ este mes?
> 
> Verás que rally vamos a tener cuando entre OBAMA el lunes........... un cohete hacía los 10.000!



Te sacaria un Nelson pero bueno... :

La cuestión es que acabo de comprar más repsoles a 14,33€... 

La debacle puede esperar al martes...




Saludos


----------



## wsleone (16 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Te sacaria un Nelson pero bueno... :
> 
> La cuestión es que acabo de comprar más repsoles a 14,33€...
> 
> ...



No compres nada !!!!!! tira ahora mismo el ordenador a la basura


----------



## tonuel (16 Ene 2009)

Hasta que no aprenda a ponerme corto tendré que comprar... 

A Endesa le va a caer un bonito certificado...

Bueno chicos os dejo un momento... me voy a echar gasolina... 




Saludos


----------



## wsleone (16 Ene 2009)

el cierre va a ser de traca


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Ene 2009)

no es por nada...

pero os estais flipando demasiado


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hasta que no aprenda a ponerme corto tendré que comprar...
> 
> A Endesa le va a caer un bonito certificado...
> 
> ...



a mi me resulta increible tu aplomo,a mi personalmente me entran unas ganas de matar tremendas


----------



## brickworld (16 Ene 2009)

Cuidao Tonuel que te pierdes!!!! 

http://www.yucatan.com.mx/noticia.asp?cx=99$2707000000$3995831&f=20090116

Bonito meneo que le estan metiendo al BBVA

Descripción Titulos Compra Titulos Venta DIferencia C/V
BSN BI 705.453 10.207.457 -9.502.004
MOR MA 285.714 2.526.772 -2.241.058
WRG MA 1.144.149 2.597.717 -1.453.568
JPM MA 294.470 1.253.251 -958.781
BRC MA 383.138 1.148.812 -765.674
BSN BA 173.531 233.257 -59.726
EDL BA 886.859 898.009 -11.150
BBVA BA 0 4.300 -4.300
MED MA 0 1.000 -1.000
SFT MA 137.970 138.838 -868
AUR BA 1.437.978 1.438.773 -795
FBK MA 23.000 23.295 -295

Este Ibex es imposible de seguir, y para mi no va a aparecer el efecto Obama, me creo mas a Carpatos sobre que los hedge funds estan tirando pa bajo buscando el que... 

Por cierto hay alguna manera de crackear el visual chart o el pro real time?? que no sea pagando obviamente


----------



## tonuel (16 Ene 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> a mi me resulta increible tu aplomo,a mi personalmente me entran unas ganas de matar tremendas



Esto es un juego... :o

Parece que Sacyr y Banesto también quieren que les pongan un sello... :




Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Ene 2009)

Realmente aqui hay gente que gana dinero regularmente? Porque yo tengo la sensacion de que haga lo que haga palmo...


----------



## Mulder (16 Ene 2009)

Tenemos bajadas esta tarde porque es lo que tocaba...hasta el cierre europeo, cuando el Stoxx toque los 2273 aproximadamente rebotaremos ahí hasta el probable final de sesión. Al principio del día pensaba que con todo esto de los vencimientos íbamos a subir fuerte, pero ya me ha quedado claro que no será así, dejaremos la subida para el lunes que es el día menos pensado.

El martes los gringos han de subir también para alcanzar objetivos y darle una pequeña alegría a Obama, luego volverán a lo que de verdad pretenden bajar a mínimos del año.

Todo lo relacionado con los gringos está supeditado a lo que ocurra hasta el cierre y lo que ocurra este fin de semana, ojo que nacionalizaran a Citi y eso también les va a dar alas el martes que viene.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Ene 2009)

muchachos, ¿donde se puede ver las empresas que realizan compra/venta acciones sobre un valor?


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

Al final hemos cerrado mejor a 14,26€ suerte a todos! REPSOL RULEZ!


----------



## tonuel (16 Ene 2009)

Endesa -5,32%






donpepito dijo:


> Al final hemos cerrado mejor a 14,26€ suerte a todos! REPSOL RULEZ!




Hay que mantenerse frio y analizar la situación..., hoy he aprendido que poner stops es un error con los hedge haciendo de las suyas, menos mal que no los puse...  


Por cierto... mañana me pondré a dieta por si el lunes le da por bajar... 



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (16 Ene 2009)

Vaya montaña Rusaaaaa!!!!

Vaya barrida que estan haciendo para subir...........

Un mercado OTC (sobre el mostrador..............es como cuando vas al carnicero) tipico es el de la electricidad, pero no creo que te vayas a meter al mundo del MW

Yo espero a despues de Obama a ponerme corto, con la subida...........si es que llega....que este finde tiene mucha telita que cortar


----------



## Hagen (16 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Endesa -5,32%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tonuel,

Ver para creer............. Vete aprendiendo a ponerte corto, aunque sea en el Ibex, así certificaras con doble alegría....


----------



## tonuel (16 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Tonuel,
> 
> Ver para creer............. *Vete aprendiendo a ponerte corto*, aunque sea en el Ibex, así certificaras con doble alegría....



Estoy en ello, este finde tendré que empollar... 




Saludos


----------



## Kujire (16 Ene 2009)

La semana que viene va a ser una semana muy interesante, y vamos a ver el poder REAL que tiene la nueva admon demócrata para hacernos creer que los milagros existen y que de esto se puede salir

Hasta el momento las ayudas del gobierno no han funcionado, cierto que han evitado que nos vayamos al sótano, pero se nota que la medicina aplicada a un yonki tarda en hacer efecto quizás necesitemos más dosis para salir de esto.



> Hank Paulson, secretario del tesoro por una semana más dado que Tim tiene unos problemillas, ha dicho que "estamos pensando en crear un banco agregador para meter toda la mie**** que nadie quiere en sus balances."


----------



## Mulder (16 Ene 2009)

Hale, en el Stoxx ya cumplieron el trámite de cerrar el gap, algo por debajo del nivel de rebote que yo pensaba que alcanzaría, si el volumen baja algo igual los vemos recuperarse un poco, pero solo lo justo que la cosa está muy malita.


----------



## Kujire (16 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News .... Oficina del Presidente-Electo*

Obama se prepara para hablar ...

P-elect está de visita en un factoría en Ohio, creo que es una factoría de mecanizados, metal y ese tipo de cosas ... Carnaud creo que es el nombre de la empresa, al parecer han contratado a gente la semana pasada, cosa que le gusta.



> Me muevo rápido con mi equipo para crear trabajo y espero que el congreso nos ayude a hacerlo rápido, no queremos crear trabajo para ahora no sino trabajo de calidad en el 90% en la empresa privada. Las energías alternativas, las palas de los molinillos que hacéis aki, tenemos que actuar ahora, sino los proyectos se podrían paralizar, pensar en todos los trabajos que no se crearían, pensar en países como ESPAÑA, Alemania, que están invirtiendo en tecnologías renovables, están más adelantados que nosotros, por eso duplicaremos nuestros esfuerzos, pondremos a la gente a trabajar en solares, viento, etc.. y lo vamos a hacer aki en Ohio también. También vamos a implantar un plan de infraestructuras, carreteras y puentes, educación para nuestro futuros científicos. Haremos un incentivo fiscal de 1000$ por contribuyente. El cambio no va a venir ya, y puede que las cosas vayan peor antes de que mejoren, pero veremos al futuro de una econ. que cree trabajo, no al pasado, eso es lo que haremos, buscaremos la próxima nueva idea, cuando fallemos nos levantamos y aprendemos para volver más fuertes... Gracias a todos


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Ene 2009)

que hable que hable


he clavado la semana, jeje! 7 dias rojos y el 8 (viernes) verde

tonuel, actualmente TODOS los del ibex menos 2, son bajistas, los otros son laterales


el que lo vea que lo diga y que no deje empufarse al pobre chaval


----------



## Mulder (16 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Me muevo rápido con mi equipo para crear trabajo y espero que el congreso nos ayude a hacerlo rápido, no queremos crear trabajo para ahora no sino trabajo de calidad en el 90% en la empresa privada. Las energías alternativas, las palas de los molinillos que hacéis aki, tenemos que actuar ahora, sino los proyectos se podrían paralizar, pensar en todos los trabajos que no se crearían, pensar en países como ESPAÑA, Alemania, que están invirtiendo en tecnologías renovables, están más adelantados que nosotros, por eso duplicaremos nuestros esfuerzos, pondremos a la gente a trabajar en solares, viento, etc.. y lo vamos a hacer aki en Ohio también. También vamos a implantar un plan de infraestructuras, carreteras y puentes, educación para nuestro futuros científicos. Haremos un incentivo fiscal de 1000$ por contribuyente. El cambio no va a venir ya, y puede que las cosas vayan peor antes de que mejoren, pero veremos al futuro de una econ. que cree trabajo, no al pasado, eso es lo que haremos, buscaremos la próxima nueva idea, cuando fallemos nos levantamos y aprendemos para volver más fuertes... Gracias a todos



Obama´s New Deal (Part II)


----------



## INTRUDER (16 Ene 2009)

No teneis verguenza, habeis enredado a Tonuel para que acabe certificandose el mismo con un -99.9% 

p.d.: Tonuel, ve informando de tu "salida de pobre"


----------



## Mulder (16 Ene 2009)

Pues mirando mejor el Stoxx creo que la semana que viene va a ser alcista, tenemos:

- Lunes cerrado por fiesta (el stoxx no cierra pero debería pasar el 2273)
- Martes alcista (nivel a superar: 2336)
- Miercoles alcista (nivel a superar: 2398)
- Jueves posiblemente lateral-alcista (nivel que se podría alcanzar o quedar cerca: 2487)
- Viernes bajista.

A la semana siguiente empezaríamos con las bajadas de verdad. Las que nos llevarán a mínimos, no solo del año, sino de esta última década. Este es el plan que tengo estudiado y que, por supuesto, podría estar sujeto a modificaciones según como vaya el mercado.

Yo pensaba que la semana que viene iba a ser bajista porque esperaba que los niveles que acabo de poner se superaran hoy, pero en vista de que cuesta muchísimo subir hay que reconocer que cada nivel diario costará mucho de alcanzar.

No me meto en si acabamos verde o rojo, eso me importa un comino como ya saben.


----------



## Mulder (16 Ene 2009)

INTRUDER dijo:


> p.d.: Tonuel, ve informando de tu "salida de pobre"



Y si 'sale de rico' también queremos enterarnos


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Ene 2009)

tenemos que actuar ahora, sino los proyectos se podrían paralizar, pensar en todos los trabajos que no se crearían, pensar en países como *ESPAÑA*, Alemania, que están invirtiendo en tecnologías renovables, *están más adelantados que nosotros*, por eso duplicaremos nuestros esfuerzos, *pondremos a la gente a trabajar en solares, viento,* etc.. y lo vamos a hacer aki en Ohio también. También vamos a implantar un plan de infraestructuras, carreteras y puentes, educación para nuestro futuros científicos. Haremos un incentivo fiscal de 1000$ por contribuyente. El cambio no va a venir ya, y puede que las cosas vayan peor antes de que mejoren, pero veremos al futuro de una econ. que cree trabajo, no al pasado, eso es lo que haremos, buscaremos la próxima nueva idea, cuando fallemos nos levantamos y aprendemos para volver más fuertes... 


IBR y Vestas a saco o qué?


----------



## tonuel (16 Ene 2009)

INTRUDER dijo:


> No teneis verguenza, habeis enredado a Tonuel para que acabe certificandose el mismo con un -99.9%
> 
> p.d.: Tonuel, ve informando de tu "salida de pobre"



Ya no soy pobre..., ahora tengo una cuenta de valores... 


Tengo pensado vender el lunes o martes, no os preocupeis que lo que pudiera perder me lo voy a ahorrar este finde... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Ene 2009)

pues al loro con citi... que si das una orden en 3 euritos, puede que te entre


por cierto, la semana que viene toca un dia potente


----------



## tonuel (16 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues mirando mejor el Stoxx creo que la semana que viene va a ser alcista, tenemos:
> 
> - Lunes cerrado por fiesta (el stoxx no cierra pero debería pasar el 2273)
> - Martes *alcista* (nivel a superar: 2336)
> ...



:


No me jodas... :


quiero vender yaaaaaaaa....... :




Saludos


----------



## INTRUDER (16 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya no soy pobre..., ahora tengo una cuenta de valores...
> 
> 
> Tengo pensado vender el lunes o martes, no os preocupeis que lo que pudiera perder me lo voy a ahorrar este finde...
> ...



Lonchafinismo findesemanal tan pronto, espera a perder algo hamijo


----------



## Kujire (16 Ene 2009)

Obama cita a España como ejemplo de inversión en energías renovables

Obama cita a España como ejemplo de inversión en energías renovables | Ciencia | elmundo.es

si es que este hombre es la leche ... recuerden dónde lo han visto primero


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Ene 2009)

tonuel mira mira!! invierteh hamijo: Circuit City.... con este nombre no puede fallar, y está en minimos... seguro que rebota.... 

Fracasa venta de minorista EEUU Circuit City, liquidará activos | Reuters


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Obama cita a España como ejemplo de inversión en energías renovables
> 
> Obama cita a España como ejemplo de inversión en energías renovables | Ciencia | elmundo.es
> 
> si es que este hombre es la leche ... recuerden dónde lo han visto primero



4 posts encima tuyo??? :

Saludos....


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

A mi siempre me han gustado más los mall tipo best buy, fryzs, pase algunas semanas en LA -SANTA MONICA - WEST HOLLYWOOD, y los Circuit Citys no me gustan.

Recuerdo otra cadena de tiendas llamdas the good guyz o the wiz (NY), estos eran tipo fnac abiertos las 24 horas del día.


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2009)

Tonuel no vendas esas repsoles, tienes que tener bien diversificada tu nueva cartera de valores, ahora puedes ir a por algunas endesas, que seguro vas a recuperar con plusvalías en pocos días.

Repsol, va pegar un rebote muy pronto, ya ha superado las resistencias de los 15,60€ llegando hasta 16,40€ hace solo unos días.

Un par de EUROS te puedes sacar por acción!


----------



## Kujire (16 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 4 posts encima tuyo??? :
> 
> Saludos....



no, una página atrás ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> no, una página atrás ...



Pues tienes toda la razón...  Sólo leí el post de Azkuna....

Aprovecho para decir que tenemos subidón USA, S&P en 850, sin romper ninguna resistencia importante y con un volumen de risa...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (16 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel *no vendas esas repsoles*, tienes que tener bien diversificada tu nueva cartera de valores, ahora *puedes ir a por algunas endesas*, que seguro vas a recuperar con plusvalías en pocos días.
> 
> Repsol, va pegar un rebote muy pronto, ya ha superado las resistencias de los 15,60€ llegando hasta 16,40€ hace solo unos días.
> 
> Un par de EUROS te puedes sacar por acción!



Gracias por el consejo, pero el tema está en que quiero que el ibex llegue a los 3500... y comprando acciones no contribuyo demasiado... 






Saludos


----------



## chameleon (16 Ene 2009)

ha sido una semana un poco cansada
no sé vosotros pero yo sigo la bolsa a ratos desde el trabajo y tener en la cabeza tantas cosas a la vez es agotador... 

hombre yo no espero subidas ya del 4%, pero tampoco esperaba cerrar planos. la verdad...
la bolsa parece en estado de shock, como cuando te despiertas de una larga siesta y no sabes donde estás. los americanos ya han dicho que no van a dejar quebrar bancos, yo añado que tampoco van a dejar que los accionistas ganen pasta. quizás si corren muchos riesgos pero me parece difícil.

el que pregunta si aquí ganamos dinero de forma continudad, no sé los demás, yo no, hay semanas buenas y malas. yo creo que es relativamente fácil sacarle más que a los depósitos. el que metió 1000 eur ayer en repsol a 14,25 ha podido vender hoy muy cómodamente y ganar 30 ó 40 eurillos. a mi me saltó stop a 14,44 estaba convencido de que no llegaría...

IBR al final se desmadró bastante y con un volumen muy alto. ¿alguien sabe porqué?

y esas solarias, sigo dentro, que valor más cansino! 

y nada, a ver que hace obama la próxima semana. tiene que empezar con buen pie y van a hacer lo que sea para que las bolsas acompañen (o por lo menos no molesten).

buen finde


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Ene 2009)

quienes estais en IBR-IBE-Acciona-RWE-GAM-Vestas?


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> quienes estais en IBR-IBE-Acciona-RWE-GAM-Vestas?



te vas a reir de nosotros o q? 

P.D. ESTUVE en dos de ellas hace un tiempo


----------



## Ghell (16 Ene 2009)

¿Estáis seguros de que para el lunes habrá rebote en el ibex?
El hecho de que hoy hagamos pasado de un +3% a cerrar casi planos después de 7 días de bajadas augura un gran miedo en los inversores. ¿Rebote o nos hundimos hasta los 8000? Que pensáis vosotros.


----------



## chameleon (16 Ene 2009)

supongo que lo de vestas lo dirás por: Vestas descubre un fraude en su filial española valorado en 12 millones de euros


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Obama cita a España como ejemplo de inversión en energías renovables
> 
> Obama cita a España como ejemplo de inversión en energías renovables | Ciencia | elmundo.es
> 
> si es que este hombre es la leche ... recuerden dónde lo han visto primero




Acojonado me quede esta tarde cuando lo escuche por la radio. Pense que este tio tendria los conocimientos para sacar el tinglado adelante pero por lo que se ve no tiene puta idea. Dios mio donde acabaremos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Ene 2009)

no, pq igual no son malas ahora esta semana... no me extrañaria un calenton


vestas es la numero 1 en % en los fondos ppales de renovables no? y renew?

si yo fuera iberdrola Y SE SEGURO que GAM esta barata, la meto una OPA ahora mismo... sabiendo lo del Obama...


----------



## Kujire (16 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Acojonado me quede esta tarde cuando lo escuche por la radio. Pense que este tio tendria los conocimientos para sacar el tinglado adelante pero por lo que se ve no tiene puta idea. Dios mio donde acabaremos...



Je je, pero ese discurso le gusta a las masas, que se quedan anonadados, sin embargo él no decide y no creo que haga mucho diferente a lo que ha hecho Bush hasta hora (me refiero a la intervención como si del monopoly fuera) yo hasta creo que nos va a dar doble dosis, asi como intentar un restart. Te das cuenta que la Fani y el Fredy se han mantenido bastante bien con lo que ha caído

Edito: sinceramente todo está bajo control hasta que los paisanos no se les dé por liarse a tiros, que como aki todo el mundo tiene pistola pues eso es lo único que me preocupa. Este país es muy bonito pero tiene extremos, y los extremos no son buenos, espero que este sr. traiga un poco de prosperidad a las capas más pobres porque la econ. no lo va a hacer por un tiempo bastante largo


----------



## Bayne (17 Ene 2009)

Curioso, es de 2006, en mi disco duro

viernes 19 mayo 17:03, sappo dijo 
en los próximos meses asistiremos a:
1. El hundimiento en bolsa de las constructoras del IBex35. Metrovacesa y vallehermoso se llevarán la peor parte. ACS y Ferrovial serán las menos afectadas en el primer round bursátil.
2. Una de las más importantes constructoras será intervenida, se declarará su quiebra y esto arrastrará los valores del ibex35 por debajo del nivel de los 10.000 puntos. daré una pista: su presidente es muy famoso.
3. desde ahora y hasta octubre el ibex35 sufrirá una corrección nominal similar a las .com aunque mucho más breve y vertiginosa. si no se sostiene sobre los 10.500 puede caer hasta los 9.000 en pocas semanas más.
4. tres empresas de tasación serán igualmente intervenidas y procesadas por anticorrupción. una de ellas es la extensión de un gran banco. varias cajas de ahorros (del sur de españa sobre todo) quebrarán.
5. antes del fin de 2006 todos tendremos la sensación de estar viviendo una pesadilla. no habrá día en que no salte un escándalo urbanístico, una entidad quiebre o miles de inversores bursátiles se arruinen.
6. ¿bajarán los pisos? de aquí a 2006 poca cosa. todo el mundo estará pendiente de otras cosas. ¿recuerdan la sensación dejada por afinsa? será parecida pero más brutal. la confianza caerá entre los compradores.
7. no seremos expulsados del euro. demasiado fácil. no tendremos esa suerte. en junio europa cerrará el crédito a españa, los tipos subirán 0.5 y otro cuartito después del verano.
8. La mayor parte de las inmoconstructoras con opv perderán las tres cuartas partes de su valor. muchas de ellas saldrán de la bolsa. ¡cuidado! no compréis una vez que os parezca que están bajas, bajarán mucho más todavía. empezad a comprad cuando aumente su volumen de contratación, será señal de que los directivos que vendieron caro (la opv) compran barato (en el mercado) .
9. Si aún les quedan ganas de comprar una vivienda, háganlo. tendrán un magnífico sitio para contemplar como la españa que conocemos es borrada del mapa.

viernes 19 mayo 17:18, sappo a mick dijo 
digamos que tengo información para lo básico y fácilmente se deduce el resto. es decir, si una empresa constructora está llevando una doble contabilidad y debe demasiados millones de euros a una caja que está ocultando que su solvencia a corto es mínima, voilà ya tenemos una empresa intervenida y una caja quebrada.





viernes 19 mayo 17:26, sappo a intradiario dijo 
puedes forrarte en el ibex si:
1. no te importa correr riesgos (muy serios porque aquí como te quedes pillado arriba te vas a quedar más tirados que los que mantienen sus jazztel. algunos valores nunca volverán ni siquiera a la mitad) .
2. eliges bien la empresa y te mueves al son del volumen. ten ojo. desde la semana pasada ya no hay inversores en la bolsa, solo hay tiburones intradía (como tu nick) . pero cuidado, los tiburones también son comidos por otros más grandes.
3. manejas gran cantidad de capital y deshaces rápido.
4. compra siempre a partir de las 16:00 y vende en el día. nunca mantengas si wall street abre a la baja (incluso vigila los afterhours de ny, allí la cosa ya te dice de que va) . mientras está cerrado nueva york no hay tendencia y el riesgo es muy alto.
5. n o te f i e s de los analistas de prensa, radio e internet. si sabes hacer análisis chartista bien. olvídate del análisis fundamental, no sirve de nada cuando cunde el pánico.
6. suerte.

viernes 19 mayo 17:44, sappo dijo 
" ¿que es éso de que desde hace una semana no quedan inversores en el ibex?"

me he explicado mal. todo el que compra es inversor y los que tienen fondos asociados al índice también lo son y de esos todavía hay pocos que hayan desecho. han salido muchos millones de euros de inversión de fondos extranjeros y de planes de jubilación. han salido masas de dinero a los bonos alemanes y a renta fija. y sobre todo miles de pequeños inversores han sacado los pies del barro del ibex. hace dos semanas todo el mundo tenía el 13.000 como objetivo y cuando se dio la vuelta y no se sustentó en los 12.000 mucho dinero volvió a los bancos. el pequeño inversor aún se acuerda de las .com y ha aprendido de ello. así que ahora mismo en la bolsa solo quedan:
cortoplacistas (mucho de ellos extranjeros) que hacen y deshacen operaciones en cuestión de minutos ( ¿has visto alguna vez tanta volatilidad intradía como ahora? yo sí, en la época de las tecnológicas y acuérdate de lo que pasaba) .
nadie se posiciona en un valor, todo el mundo ignora los fundamentales, los PEr y los bpa. nadie piensa ya en dividendos, en formar una cartera a medio plazo... a eso me refería con lo de que no hay inversores. la diferencia entre un inversor y un tiburón es que el inversor compra acciones de empresas y los tiburones compran con mucha solvencia empresas.


----------



## Bayne (17 Ene 2009)

duplicado eliminado


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Ene 2009)

Se desploman las acciones del Citi: cayeron 88% en menos de doce meses - Infobae.com


----------



## chollero (17 Ene 2009)

si no fuese por la mano de dios estariamos en los 4000 puntos del ibex, las empresas necesitan liquidez, y lo primero que estan vendiendo son las acciones, preparaos para la traca fin de fiesta


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> no, pq igual no son malas ahora esta semana... no me extrañaria un calenton
> 
> 
> vestas es la numero 1 en % en los fondos ppales de renovables no? y renew?
> ...



Si os contara lo que yo sé de las renovables, las gamesas y lo eólico en EEUU...

Sé lo que HACE (ojo, con su dinero contante y sonante) una mano fuerte metida en estos temas.

No lo cuento porque me da miedo que me caiga un owned (las manos fuertes supongo que también se equivocan).


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Ene 2009)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ahora sí que tenemos un problema: Se ha terminado el tiempo armónico de bajadas probabilísticas..., ¿qué viene ahora?
> 
> Con probabilidad mínima, nos otorgan otros cinco días de bajadas; si la escasa zona probabilística se materializa, las bajadas deberán ser de las de tres cojones, modelo premiun....
> 
> ...



Es que, si te fijas, el S&P500 no lleva tantos días seguidos de bajadas, y eso es lo que cuenta. :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Ene 2009)

Buenos días ibexeros... 
Sólo 2 cosas, el soporte grande del Ibex lo tenemos sobre los 8100/10 y Negrofuturo 5 días de bajadas... 13 días de bajadas... a qué me suenan esos números....?  Fi**n*cci?

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Ene 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Realmente aqui hay gente que gana dinero regularmente? Porque yo tengo la sensacion de que haga lo que haga palmo...



Se hace lo que se puede.
Las operaciones sobre índices van bien .Eur/usd palmando.Si el lunes no mejora divisas fuera.
Me preocupa el "efecto Obama" porque sigo corto en Ibex.
Saludos.


Rentabilidad%	Liq Valor de la Cartera
+36.00% 1250.00	12600.00


Código

Tipo
P.Ej.
F.Vto.
Ctd
P.Compra
Fecha

IBEX 35	Put	8200 20/02/09	10000	0.31	16 ene 09, 12:45
EUR/USD	Put	1.24 19/06/09	25000	0.36	15 ene 09, 12:49
TELEFONICA	Put	12 €	19/06/09	4000	0.09	15 ene 09, 09:05
IBEX 35	Put	8200 20/02/09	30000	0.29	14 ene 09, 13:25
IBEX 35	Put	8200 20/02/09	20000	0.27	13 ene 09, 13:05
NIKKEI 225	Put	8500 12/06/09	3000	1.03	12 ene 09, 17:20
DOW JONES	Put	8500 19/06/09	1000	0.77	09 ene 09, 15:32
NIKKEI 225	Put	8500 12/06/09	1000	0.87	09 ene 09, 14:35
IBEX 35	Put	8700 20/03/09	2000	0.45	09 ene 09, 09:06


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días ibexeros...
> Sólo 2 cosas, el soporte grande del Ibex lo tenemos sobre los 8100/10 y Negrofuturo 5 días de bajadas... 13 días de bajadas... a qué me suenan esos números....?  Fi**n*cci?
> 
> Saludos...



Pues a mí me preocupa el soporte del 8500.Con el "efecto Obama" podría darse una onda más hasta los 9200 aprox. antes de darse con la línea de tendencia de medio plazo.Despues debería irse a los infiernos.
Si,esa línea que dibujamos el otro día.

Saludos.


----------



## Dolmen (17 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Me preocupa el "efecto Obama" porque sigo corto en Ibex.



Si hay efecto, durará poco.

Cuando se supo que con alta probabilidad ganaría, la bolsa subió; al salir elegido, se produjeron caídas fortísimas.

Es probable que las bolsas no reciban a Obama con desplomes, pero una ficción se mantiene durante muy poco tiempo.


Mi visión del mercado por Albert Albareda Se defienden los 8600 puntos | Bolsa General,Análisis de bolsa y mercados


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Ene 2009)

Os he dejado un regalito... 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...va-tecnica-de-cara-al-2009-a.html#post1364771

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (17 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Os he dejado un regalito...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...va-tecnica-de-cara-al-2009-a.html#post1364771
> 
> Saludos...



Antes de que se vaya todo a la mierda mis repsoles han de rebotar... que para eso las pillé... 

En una semana han caido un 11,70% luego ahora tienen que subir... ¿no? 




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (17 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Antes de que se vaya todo a la mierda mis repsoles han de rebotar... que para eso las pillé...
> 
> En una semana han caido un 11,70% luego ahora tienen que subir... ¿no?
> 
> Saludos



acabas de descubrir el "modo dentro" jeje


----------



## donpepito (17 Ene 2009)

Buenas tardes.

Antes de que me marche a comer... 

Todos estamos de acuerdo, que sin riesgo no hay beneficio, ahora el mercado está lleno de oportunidades, solo hay que tener valor y esperar unos días, yo pulsé el botón de panico en IBR y ahora tengo minusvalías, al día siguiente un caletón de aupa!

REPSOL está esperando su momento, hace poco hemos superado la resistencia de los 15,60€ recordemos que llego a estar a 16,40€ 

El petroleo va a rebotar junto las bolsas americanas, hay que tener confianza, la llegada de OBAMA va a impulsar el mercado.

Saludos!


----------



## chameleon (17 Ene 2009)

a mi me extrañó mucho que rep subiera tanto.
¿va a superar los 14,26 del viernes?
totalmente seguro

¿va a llegar a 16,40?
no lo sé, difícil lo veo. la están frenando desde hace meses. saldrán con algún riesgo en argentina o cualquier cosa para mantener el valor y que esté baratito para ya sabéis que...
si da el subidón yo vendería cuando ronde los 15,50, se va a pegar con la resistencia del 15,6 una y otra vez. 

veo más potencial a corto plazo en IBR (dos / tres semanas)

repsol es para inversores moderados, que si aguantan lo suficiente igual hasta tienen premio  si la opan por el 100% deberían pagar unos 22 eur. compradas a 14 son 8 eur por acción hehe


----------



## Kujire (17 Ene 2009)

*B. H. Obama: "Pensando en mi eh? ... no problem SPAIN repetid conmigo"*



*YES WE CAN!*
*YES WE CAN!* ...

me voy al solcito, para morenear un poco ... que es lo que se lleva  ... me he llevado dos rallies  al bolsillo, y he avisado que voy "larga" con el chico de la foto ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Ene 2009)

desde luego esta semana no va a ser plana, no?


----------



## Dolmen (17 Ene 2009)

*Chameleo, mírate esto*



chameleon dijo:


> a mi me extrañó mucho que rep subiera tanto.
> ¿va a superar los 14,26 del viernes?
> totalmente seguro



Para los que estén con repsol :: Foros de Bolsa :: Ver tema :: Foros de Bolsa


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> desde luego esta semana no va a ser plana, no?



Sacado del hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...va-tecnica-de-cara-al-2009-a.html#post1364771

"...el SP500 estaría desplegando la onda 4 principal desde el pasado 21 de noviembre. Según la Teoría de Elliott, la onda 4 debería tener una amplitud temporal equivalente a la onda 2 (onda B en el otro posible descuento), *con lo que debería concluir su formación en los alrededores de la tercera semana de este mes de Enero.* Además, puesto que la onda 2 (onda B en el otro posible descuento) recuperó casi el 61,8% de la onda 1, la onda 4 no debería recuperar en ningún caso más del 38,2% de la onda 3 (1.008). Este nivel de rebote de Fibonacci coincide además con los máximos de la sub. onda 4 de la onda 3 (onda C en el otro posible descuento)."

Yo siempre he dicho que esta figura era en 5 ondas y no en 3... estamos en la 4, la 5 es la más destructiva siempre... 

Saludos...

PD: Estar a punto para cerrar largos, no creo que volvamos a ver valores tan altos en meses...


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Ene 2009)

hombre, si las miras ampliamente, yo veo 3 muy grandes no?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> hombre, si las miras ampliamente, yo veo 3 muy grandes no?



Claro, es que hay 3  y la cuarta dibujándose... lo que yo siempre he dicho, es que este movimiento, no iba a ser correctivo (A-B-C), si no expansivo (1-2-3-4-5), y cuando acabe la 4, comenzará la última, la onda5, que siempre es la más fuerte...

Saludos...

PD: Los de onda4.com estan emperrados que es A-B-C, y que todo ha terminado... a ver quien acierta... ;-)


----------



## INTRUDER (17 Ene 2009)

Como pase algo en la "coronacion" de vuestro Obama, no vengais luego a quejaros de que habeis perdido hasta la camisa.:

Por cierto, un estilo bombay en W. D.C seria espectacular, algo escribio Tom Clancy en su novela Peligro Inminente. todo esta escrito


----------



## tonuel (17 Ene 2009)

INTRUDER dijo:


> Como pase algo en la "coronacion" de vuestro Obama, no vengais luego a quejaros de que habeis perdido hasta la camisa.



Si la pierdo me compraré otra... 



INTRUDER dijo:


> Por cierto, un estilo bombay en W. D.C seria espectacular, algo escribio Tom Clancy en su novela Peligro Inminente. todo esta escrito





Como pase algo gordo lo inteligente seria comprar ropa de camuflaje, armas, víveres y echarse al monte... :

con el portátil e internet movil of course... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (17 Ene 2009)

La operación Ferrovial-Cintra

En 2004 ferrovial sacó a bolsa el 40% de cintra. Ahora van a recomprarlo. El 19 de diciembre se acordó que se daría una acción de ferrovial por entre 5,2 y 6 acciones de cintra.

Cintra está abordando ciertas desinversiones que aportarían unos 1400 millones a ferrovial. La deuda de cintra está renegociada hasta 2010 (10200 millones) con operaciones millonarias.

entonces vamos al tajo, fijando el valor tal cual está ahora cintra vale 4,48 eur. si la operación se hiciera ahora ferrovial debería rondar entre 23,296 y 26,88 eur.

por el contrario fijando el valor de ferrovial 22,22 , cintra debería valer entre 4,27 y 3,7

ferrovial se está dando de leches con la directriz bajista iniciada en 2008. será muy duro atravesarla por lo que yo me decanto por la segunda opción, cintra tiene que bajar más mientras que ferrovial iniciará un lateral sin superar esa directriz. presumiblemente también bajará. esto supone que la operación se haga este enero. cuanto más tarde más tiene que bajar cintra.

ojo al límite en 4 eur por acción de cintra, esto nos dá como escenario más posible que la operación se haga a 20,50 eur ferrovial y 4 eur cintra. (edit: como valores mínimos, quizás cintra un poco por encima de 4)

a quien le pueda servir...


----------



## cacereño (17 Ene 2009)

Pues fíjate, yo creo que Ferrovial va a intentar comprar a mercado el 30% que le falta. A día de hoy ese 30% sólo cuesta 750 millones y es posible que en poco tiempo cueste mucho menos. Y sólo con la venta de aparcamientos y de las autopistas de Chile va a ganar 1400 millones. En fin, un negocio redondo (Aunque muy poco ético). Yo por eso aconsejo a toda la gente no comprar empresas que se sacan a bolsa de esta forma.


----------



## chameleon (17 Ene 2009)

a ver como veis ENDESA. la compra a 24,8 sería a muy buen precio. es tan evidente que dudo que llegue a tocar la parte baja del canal, los que quieran asegurarse que compren a 25. posible revalorización 14% de 25 eur hasta 28,5 eur


----------



## SNB4President (18 Ene 2009)

*Most Americans have been told by the Bush administration and the talking heads that things will get worse for a couple of months, but then the economy will start to turn around and improve in the second half of 2009* after Bushco and Obamaco's bailout and stimulus programs kick in. _[¿Os suena?]_

In fact, the smart money is saying that the exact opposite will happen.

Specifically, Marc Faber, Robert McHugh, Societe Generale, Mish and others are saying that *the stock market is now in a bear market bounce*, buoyed by the hope of the general population that Obama will turn things around. But that at some point *after the inauguration, people will realize that Obama's plan won't stop the crisis*, and that things are going to get worse.

At that point, they say, *the market will really tank*. See this.

Mish and Societe Generale think *the market could tank very soon* - say a couple of days after the inauguration.

Faber and McHugh seem to think *the crash will come in the spring*.

But they all agree that the exact opposite of what the mainstream talking heads say will occur: *things will seem temporarily better, and then the market will crash dramatically*.

George Washington's Blog: 2009: Exactly the Opposite of What You've Been Told


----------



## chameleon (18 Ene 2009)

estoy mirando varios valores y entodos me pasa lo mismo. nos encontramos con una directriz bajista principal en todas las grandes. si subimos esta semana llegaremos a la encrucijada la siguiente semana. ahí es donde se va a definir el cambio de tendencia desde bajista a lateral en mi opinión, se necesita mucha fuerza y volumen. pero si no lo superamos el ibex se va otra vez a ver los ochomiles.

coincide además con el SP, hay una primera resistencia en 910, si lo supera ampliamente se va alentorno de 1000 y nosotros subimos con él. pero vamos yo creo que tarda mínimo esta semana en llegar.

para los moderados esto marca ciertos precios máximos antes de saber qué pasa. IBR máximo 3,17 (y luego se iría a 2,8), rep máximo 15,2, endesa alrededor de 29 (pongo 28,5 xa asegurar). esos son los puntos de venta que veo. a ver que tal se da la semana


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2009)

Buenas tardes.
8
He estado siguiendo IBR desde finales de DICIEMBRE, su soporte lo tiene en 2.87€ (recientemente), hemos llegado hasta los 3,30€ en solo 5 días (primeros días de enero), luego ha vuelto al soporte y ahora va por 3.13 con ganas de llegar al 3,30 de nuevo.

Es un valor muy peligroso, ya hemos recuperado +55% desde el mínimo de octubre en 2,00€ aunque sospecho que la van a utilizar para especular en los próximos días, barriendo cortos y recuperando en intradía.

El viernes oscilo entre los 3,11 ... se vieron los 3,20 que llego como techo, luego se desinfló a 3,13 .... son 10centimos de subida con respecto al jueves.

Repsol, espero aguantar unos días.... el petroleo se está recuperando cada día, endesa tiene que seguir bajando.


----------



## tonuel (18 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> Repsol máximo 15,2€





donpepito dijo:


> Repsol, espero aguantar unos días.... el petroleo se está recuperando cada día.



Y yo que me queria jubilar después de pegar el pelotazo con mis repsoles... 

Lo que estoy seguro es que mañana será un gran dia... tanto si el ibex se va a la mierda como si va p'arriba... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2009)

Repsol es un valor para mantener, si dispones de ahorros, un plazo a 6 meses, seguro que le sacas más rentabilidad que un banco.

Pero.... el riesgo nos pierde, personalmente no podría estar tranquilo, distinto es que tuviese 200.000,00€ para gastos y sin duda los metería en bolsa.

Hay muchas SICAVS que tienen este valor en cartera.... y no descartamos que el gobierno entre y nos compre a 20,00€ la acción, o tengamos invitados sorpresa.

Repsol es mejor valor que un put... banco, si tuviese pasta, compraría IBERDROLA -la matriz- si llega a 5,00€ y luego ACCIONA si vuelve a 55,00 / 60,00€

IBR, es un valor que por ahora no ofrece dividendos, aunque este año se han replanteado no realizar la inversión prevista para el 2009 de 1000M € lo mismo lo reflejan en los resultados.... en febrero lo sabremos.

Si llega a 2,50€ / 2,00€ buscaría liquidez para comprar!


----------



## chameleon (18 Ene 2009)

don pepito mira a ver q t parece


----------



## tonuel (18 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Repsol es un valor para mantener, si dispones de ahorros, un plazo a 6 meses, seguro que le sacas más rentabilidad que un banco.



Ya pero ahora mismo prefiero un banco al 5-6% a un año..., mejor esperar a que el ibex toque los 5500 o menos y pensar en el largo plazo... :o

Lo dicen los ejpertos... el mercado está bajista... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2009)

Se ve claramente la tendencia alcista de IBR, el máximo del 2008 ha sido 5,25€ aprox.

Tiene recorrido todavía +66% hasta alcanzarlo y superarlo, lo que si tengo claro, es que la bolsa no va a estar en verde todas las semanas y habrá nuevas oportunidades de compra, lo de invertir a largo, es siempre en supuestos de inversores con un capital suficiente como para no preocuparse por su futuro..... y nosotros nos estamos en ese grupo!

Esta semana veremos si recuperamos los ansiados +9800!


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2009)

US retailer Circuit City to close 

BBC NEWS | Business | US retailer Circuit City to close


----------



## tonuel (18 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel mira mira!! invierteh hamijo: Circuit City.... con este nombre no puede fallar, y está en minimos... seguro que rebota....
> 
> Fracasa venta de minorista EEUU Circuit City, liquidará activos | Reuters




Gracias por el consejo hamijo... cuando veas cholletes de éstos no esperes mucho en hacérmelo saber... 




donpepito dijo:


> US retailer Circuit City to close




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2009)

Aunque el proceso de venta del 20% del capital del grupo petróleo en manos de Sacyr Vallehermoso y el 10% que tiene La Caixa se ha complicado tras el desmarque de la caja catalana de las negociaciones con la rusa Lukoil, las expectativas de un movimiento corporativo en torno a la compañía que preside Antonio Brufau se mantienen. Con este escenario, las acciones Repsol parecen tener garantizado un comportamiento relativamente positivo en bolsa, según los analistas. Más del 60% de las firmas que elaboran la cartera de consenso para EXPANSIÓN incluyen a la petrolera en sus cestas hasta abril.


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2009)

Rusia dice que la entrada de Lukoil en Repsol sería positiva para las relaciones bilaterales

Rusia dice que la entrada de Lukoil en Repsol sería positiva para las relaciones bilaterales - Expansión.com

Calentón en progreso, modo dentro activado------


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> don pepito mira a ver q t parece



veo ese grafico cogido con alfileres por la parte de abajo... quicir, el soporte me parece que tiene mucha inclinacion... y que deberia pasar por 2,60.... que es donde yo estuve 

si lo vemos a largo plazo, cambia un poco,


pero bueno, no anda del todo mal mal


----------



## SNB4President (18 Ene 2009)

Repaso semanal de bolsas del medio oriente: 

Omán: -1,93%
Bahrain: -0,53%
Emiratos Árabes Unidos: -2,91%
Arabia Saudí: -1,08%
Israel: +1,81%
Jordania: -0,10%
Egitpo: -0,61%
Kuwait: -1,41%
Qatar: -3,94%


----------



## kunk (18 Ene 2009)

cacereño dijo:


> Pues fíjate, yo creo que Ferrovial va a intentar comprar a mercado el 30% que le falta. A día de hoy ese 30% sólo cuesta 750 millones y es posible que en poco tiempo cueste mucho menos. Y sólo con la venta de aparcamientos y de las autopistas de Chile va a ganar 1400 millones. En fin, un negocio redondo (Aunque muy poco ético). Yo por eso aconsejo a toda la gente no comprar empresas que se sacan a bolsa de esta forma.



No sé yo. El mercado es estrecho. No me parece posible.


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2009)

Hay algo seguro con IB y IBR que los bancos, en particular el SAN la ha hundido a 2,00€ hace unos meses para tomar posiciones, está de nuevo dispuesta a hacerla bajar, desde el día 6 de enero es my vólatil, estan echando a los minoritarios, con esos barridos del martes, miercoles y jueves.

Si vuelven al ataque habrá que estar con liquidez para entrar, como ya he comentado.... las renovables van a ser la nueva burbuja -punto.com del 2009/2010 

Al igual que IBERDROLA que tambien tienen muchas ganas de bajarla, a 5,50€ es un precio apetecible.


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Ene 2009)

a mi me parece que la bolsa está depende de qué valores... entre un 10%-40% cara a dia de hoy


----------



## tonuel (18 Ene 2009)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Esperad a que el ibex esté en soportes extremos para pillar rebotes; para hacer cartera hay que esperar años aún.



Pues sí... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2009)

Si, pero tampoco es una inversión como para quedarme en la ruina.


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2009)

Tonuel, mañana puedes comprar Barclays creo que el viernes se pegó una buena del 25% y RBS -ROYAL BANK SCOTLAND un -13%

Mañana tienen rebote del bueno, seguro!


----------



## creative (18 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel, mañana puedes comprar Barclays creo que el viernes se pegó una buena del 25% y RBS -ROYAL BANK SCOTLAND un -13%
> 
> Mañana tienen rebote del bueno, seguro!



en que te basas que mañana tendra barclays un rebote? alguna noticia?.. si no unicamnete te estas llevando por tus ganas de beneficio.


----------



## tonuel (18 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel, mañana puedes comprar Barclays creo que el viernes se pegó una buena del 25% y RBS -ROYAL BANK SCOTLAND un -13%
> 
> Mañana tienen rebote del bueno, seguro!




OK, píllame unas cuantas y ya te las pagaré... 


Tiene buena pinta, parece como que va a empezar a repuntar...








Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Ene 2009)

Yo estoy con donpepito, Barclays se pegó el tortazo padre el viernes...http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s/93910-seguimiento-banca-europea-2009-a.html y mañana Gordon Brown saca su segundo plan de rescate financiero UK, http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ra-apoyar-los-google-page-rankingestamos.html

Saludos...


----------



## rosonero (18 Ene 2009)

Tonuel, confía en las manos fuertes del foro, hombre!!!! Esto va pa'rriba!!!!


----------



## farruko (18 Ene 2009)

Por si alguno no se enteró (no lo he encontrado posteado) , la remontada del viernes desde minimos en USA se debío a que desde Barclays apuntaron que no entendían las bajadas y que sus resultados serían mejores de lo esperado , reboto casi todo el sector financiero y barclays remonto hasta el -13% subiendo posteriormente en after-hours cerca de un 3%.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Ene 2009)

Como podemos comprobar Barclays va viento en popa... 







Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2009)

Como poco subirá un 15% ....... mañana lo veremos. hay que tener fé en la recuperación, el barclays en UK es como el BBVA en España... aunque el Royal BS, tiene una participación el estado del 60% subida asegurada!


----------



## farruko (18 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Como podemos comprobar Barclays va viento en popa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Digo yo que despues de la limpia algun banco seguirá existiendo , el pastel se repartirá entre menos, ya pasó en el 29 ,la banca comercial siempre ha existido y seguirá siendo rentable .
PD:con esto no digo que sea barclays el que esté mejor situado .


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2009)

Aquí se puede los coberdes que vendieron:


BARCLAYS PLC 98,00 -32,40 -24,85% 15000 96 98 *1683802 * 135,90 130,40 16 ENE 17:45


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2009)

THE ROYAL BANK OF SCOTLAND GROUP PLC 34,70 -5,20 -13,03% 1108691 34.7 34.8 2620 41,80 39,90 16 ENE 17:35

Y los que comprarón para el rebote del LUNES.


----------



## tonuel (18 Ene 2009)

farruko dijo:


> Por si alguno no se enteró (no lo he encontrado posteado) , la remontada del viernes desde minimos en USA se debío a que *desde Barclays apuntaron que no entendían las bajadas *y que sus resultados serían mejores de lo esperado , reboto casi todo el sector financiero y barclays remonto hasta el -13% subiendo posteriormente en after-hours cerca de un 3%.



Les suena la palabra "chuprime"... 


Me parece que aún no hemos visto nada..., el hostión va a ser antológico... :o




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2009)

Si están tiradas, son GBp peniques que al cambio, son 0,43€ por acción, eso llegará el SAN, algún día?

Es el precio objetivo de la banca espajnola?


----------



## tonuel (18 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si están tiradas, son GBp peniques que al cambio, son 0,43€ por acción, eso llegará el SAN, algún día?
> 
> Es el precio objetivo de la banca española?



Son 0,98 libras por acción al cierre del viernes ¿no?. De todas formas lo mejor es coger las palomitas y ponerse cómodo... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2009)

Me refería a las de ROYAL BANK S. las de barclays están como al doble, por ahí como dices tu, una libra aprox.


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

Ah, bueno inversoreh... me voy al sobre. Os anuncio que mañana toca subidón en el ibex, sobretodo de repsol... 


* SELL SELL SELL*... tonuel...xD


si no sube... me autoownearé y nelsonearé con mucho gusto... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

Mañana aquí al pie del cañon....


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Ene 2009)

si rbs o barclays esta tirado, porqué no un gran banco comprador se empufa para comprar?


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Ene 2009)

Presiento que esta va a ser una gran semana (eso si, no especifico para quien)


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

Buenos días.

Otra caída del ROYAL BANK -10,00%


----------



## robergarc (19 Ene 2009)

Buenos días a todos.

Entramos en faena. Donpepito, ¿cómo ves el asunto en el IBEX para hoy? ¿Qué me dices de Repsol? Tengo unas cuantas compradas a 14.69 y no sé si venderlas en cuanto suban hasta los 15.50-16 o, como tengo liquidez suficiente, esperar unos meses por si se van arriba.

También me tientan unas IBR pero no tengo muy analizado el valor. ¿En cuánto entrarías? Tengo entendido que tienen un soporte en 2.87 y se están pegando con la resistencia de 3.30.


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

Hoy parece que vamos a aprovechar que los americanos cierran para poder subir sin sobresaltos.

Yo voy a aguantar repsol unos días.... IBR es muy vólatil, pero estos días todos los valores van a subir.


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

IBR parece que está retrocediendo ahora a 3,15€


----------



## robergarc (19 Ene 2009)

Yo quizá deje los Repsoles ahí paraditos unos meses. Siguen las incertidumbres sobre su venta, así que quizá llegue algún ruso o similar, la ope, y nos dé unas jugosas plusvalías. 

Más abajo, al medio-largo plazo, no es previsible que se vaya.


----------



## robergarc (19 Ene 2009)

Una pregunta, donpe, ¿dónde ves las cotizaciones en tiempo real?

EDIT: Yo uso bolsamanía, así que, por lo visto, coincidimos. Preguntaba por si había algo mejor.


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

Como repercuta lo del ROYAL BANK en el SAN nos vamos para abajo....


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

En bolsamania puedes abrir una cuenta gratuíta.


----------



## Samzer (19 Ene 2009)

*John Prestbo: "Se esperan caídas más profundas de las experimentadas hasta ahora"*

John Prestbo: "Se esperan caídas más profundas de las experimentadas hasta ahora" - 19/01/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

ING, RENTA 4, LA CAIXA BOLSA PLUS...

Repsol, un valor que va a dar muchas plusvalías este 2009, de momento mantengo.


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

THE ROYAL BANK OF SCOTLAND GROUP PLC 27,00 -7,70 -22,19% 279503 28.1 24 208600 34,50 34,70 19 ENE 10:10

Como venga la ola para el SAN nos vamos a los 8000.


----------



## ertitoagus (19 Ene 2009)

¿Se empieza a tambalear el false botton?

Recuerdo hace un par de meses a foreros ilustres poniendo como fecha la entrada al gobierno de Obama como fecha para el fin del false botton.

Se aproximan fechas interesantes.


----------



## chameleon (19 Ene 2009)

que pesadilla solaria, hay tan poco volumen...

¿alguien me puede dar posis?


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

Último
2,31
EUR

Diferencia
+0,02

Máximo
2,36

Compra - Precio
2,31

Compra - Vol.
12708

PER
% Diferencia
+0,87%

Mínimo
2,31

Venta - Precio
2,33

Venta - Vol.
11018

Volumen
35140


SOLARIA


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

El SAN en ROJO .... la fiesta va a comenzar................


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

IBR a 3,13€ para los valientes OBAMEROS...


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

Repsol prevé multiplicar por 2,8 su beneficio neto en 2012 y por 1,8 su EBITDA

MADRID, 19 ENE. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Repsol prevé multiplicar por 1,8 su EBITDA en 2012 y multiplicar por 2,8 su beneficio neto en el mismo ejercicio, según una presentación enviada esta mañana a la CNMV. Uno de los principales focos de la compañía será aumentar “la rentabilidad de sus inversiones y de sus activos”, hasta aumentar la tasa de retorno de sus activos hasta el 15% en 2012 desde el 11% en 2008.

Repsol prevé un precio del petróleo Brent de $55 en 2008 y de $60 en 2012, aunque la petrolera reconoce que la caída en el precio del crudo podría añadir presión a sus inversiones en el corto plazo. Por ello, la compañía está realizando una “revisión” de sus inversiones programadas para adecuarlas a los menores flujos de generación de caja previstos.

Además, Repsol reconoce que la actual crisis económica puede perjudicar la venta de sus productos finales. “El marketing, que significa el 6,8% del EBIT del grupo, podría ser la división de negocio más afectada”, explica la compañía. “La contracción económica mundial afecta también la demanda de productos petroquímicos”, añade el grupo.

Ahora está a 14,56€


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> quienes estais en IBR-IBE-Acciona-RWE-GAM-Vestas?



QUE TAL VAN ESTAS?

bien no, y eso que han quitado la recomendacion a ibr.

y hsbc?



por cierto OHL ha recomprado un cojon de acciones


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

OHL está comprando desde finales de diciembre autocartera, no me gusta de momento, ha bajado -10,00% en poco tiempo.

IBR, me temo que van a bajarla de nuevo para recompra, si bien no supera los 3,19€ 

Barclays se está recuperando ahora + 6,40% 

*Iberdrola Renovables : JP Morgan rebaja a NEUTRAL desde sobreponderar, pero sube precio objetivo hasta 4,10 euros desde 3,90.*

BANCOS ALEMANES PODRÍAN TENER TODAVÍA 300.000 MILLONES ACTIVOS TÓXICOS-SPIEGEL


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> OHL está comprando desde finales de diciembre autocartera, no me gusta de momento, ha bajado -10,00% en poco tiempo.
> 
> IBR, me temo que van a bajarla de nuevo para recompra, si bien no supera los 3,19€
> 
> ...



je je, les saco una hora de ventaja en la informacion! 

barclays subia un 25% hace 100 minutos


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

Barclays Plc 103,40 5,40 5,51% 2200 103.1 103.4 17000 116,00 98,00 19 Ene 10:49


----------



## Rocket (19 Ene 2009)

Ojito con la bolsa, lo pego aqui a continuacion. Merece la pena leerlo.

John Prestbo: "Se esperan caídas más profundas de las experimentadas hasta ahora" - 19/01/09 - elEconomista.es


> John Prestbo: "Se esperan caídas más profundas de las experimentadas hasta ahora"
> 
> La última vez que elEconomista entrevistó a John Prestbo, editor y director ejecutivo del índice estadounidense Dow Jones de Industriales, el indicador se acercaba vertiginosamente a los 14.000 puntos. Casi dos años después, el panorama es desolador. Sin embargo, para Prestbo, encargado de elegir quién entra a formar parte de su cartera de índicadores, todos ellos elaborados por Stoxx -que también calcula Eco10-, todavía hay esperanza.
> 
> ...


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

Vaya panda de mam......

S&P REBAJA CALIFICACIÓN CREDITICIA REINO DE ESPAÑA A AA+ DESDE AAA


----------



## chameleon (19 Ene 2009)

no hay volumen, la décima parte de lo normal. es como si la bolsa estuviera cerrada. asi no se puede hacer nada


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

Hoy no ha juego con IBR, no están moviendo el valor, ahora esta rojo a 3,12€

REPSO ha visto los 14,58€ de momento para abajo... mañana puede ser un día mejor.

Solaria siguen sin el calentón....


----------



## Tuerto (19 Ene 2009)

Rocket dijo:


> mucha gente cree que buena parte del dinero del estímulo económico irá destinado a obras de infraestructura, por eso algunos ya invierten en sectores como la construcción



Esto va p'arriba. 

Saludos, foreros "bolsaburgistas".


----------



## chameleon (19 Ene 2009)

esq a ibr la veo muy arriba. a ibe la veo mucho mejor, antes estaba a +3%

si esta semana hay subidas creo que se van a beneficiar más endesa e ibe. he visto algún chicharrillo pero sería para jugar hasta el jueves máximo. mi intención es estar fuera este viernes, la próxima semana confluyen muchas cosas


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

Si, si llega a 15,00€ repsol vendo, tenlo por seguro.

IBR se puede tener en cartera cuando la tumben de nuevo...... y IBERDROLA / ENDESA están algo alejadas de mi precio entrada, por ahora.


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

no me volverian a liar estos inversoreh... no me volverian a liar estos inversoreh... no me volverian a liar estos inversoreh... no me volverian a liar estos inversoreh... no me volverian a liar estos inversoreh... no me volverian a liar estos inversoreh... no me volverian a liar estos inversoreh... no me volverian a liar estos inversoreh... no me volverian a liar estos inversoreh... no me volverian a liar estos inversoreh... no me volverian a liar estos inversoreh... no me volverian a liar estos inversoreh... no me volverian a liar estos inversoreh... no me volverian a liar estos inversoreh... no me volverian a liar estos inversoreh... no me volverian a liar estos inversoreh... no me volverian a liar estos inversoreh... no me volverian a liar estos inversoreh... no me volverian a liar estos inversoreh... no me volverian a liar estos inversoreh... no me volverian a liar estos inversoreh... no me volverian a liar estos inversoreh... no me volverian a liar estos inversoreh... no me volverian a liar estos inversoreh... no me volverian a liar estos inversoreh... no me volverian a liar estos inversoreh... 




donpepito dijo:


> Si, si llega a 15,00€ repsol vendo, tenlo por seguro.



Pues no le queda por subir, esperaremos a que rebote... 





Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Ene 2009)

Venga, ahora que está la cosa tranquilita pongo otro de mis gráficos gigantes.

Le he quitado la escala, a ver quién me dice qué es esto, qué representa este gráfico:


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Le he quitado la escala, a ver quién me dice qué es esto, qué representa este gráfico:



Así de primeras yo diria que representa el precio de los pisitos, adosados y demás soluciones habitacionales..., o quizá las 7 neuronas de animosa en movimiento... :

Por cierto, a ver si abren los americanos y aparece el efecto Obama porque me aburro... 



Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (19 Ene 2009)

Encefalograma de Solbes ! cardiograma de un Pepito!


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Encefalograma de Solbes...



Entonces seria plano... :o



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Ene 2009)

Ahora explico lo del gráfico, un momento que lo estoy retocando con el paint


----------



## chameleon (19 Ene 2009)

hoy no abren tonuel, mañana...
acabaremos planitos, y mañana ya veremos
no puede empezar sus primeros días con un derrumbe...


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> hoy no abren tonuel, mañana...



ya se que no abren por eso me aburro... 




chameleon dijo:


> acabaremos planitos, y mañana ya veremos
> no puede empezar sus primeros días con un derrumbe...




No se, no se... en los tiempos que corren ya no se respeta nada... 




Saludos


----------



## Animorsa (19 Ene 2009)

CHARLIE dijo:


> En estos momentos cae un 1,21%, con un descenso acumulado en lo que va de año del -6,09%.
> 
> Saludos.-



Pero desde el 96 ha subido un 300%


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2009)

No esperaba malas noticias esta semana...


hoy lunes todo malas noticias...


nos vamos a la mierda...


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

Después de conocer las previsiones alcistas de Mulder para esta semana... tendria que haber vendido a primera hora... :o



Saludos


----------



## kunk (19 Ene 2009)

Rocket dijo:


> ¿Piensa que una vez que salgamos del atolladero, la recuperación será rápida?
> 
> Eso depende de cuanto tarde EEUU en salir de la recesión. A día de hoy las cosas no parecen demasiado esperanzadoras, ya que no se espera una mejora a lo largo de 2009. De hecho, la perspectivas económicas que manejamos indican que no se experimentará una recuperación hasta el primer trimestre de 2010. Eso no ayudará demasiado a los mercados durante el presente curso e, incluso, se predicen caídas más profundas que las experimentadas hasta ahora. Sin embargo cuando la recesión termine, y como consecuencia de todos los estímulos que se inyectarán a la economía, la recuperación será rápida.



Contradictorio :


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Ene 2009)

A ver si ahora se aprecia de qué va el gráfico...


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

Ibex en negativo... perdemos los 8600 hamijos... 

y el Santander se va por el barranquillo... -4,58%



Saludos


----------



## Rocket (19 Ene 2009)

Tios! No os lo vais a creer: si hacemos la media geometrica de todas las graficas, mirad lo que obtenemos como resultado!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Ene 2009)

Vale, oído cocina, no vuelvo a poner más.


----------



## Rocket (19 Ene 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Vale, oído cocina, no vuelvo a poner más.



No te lo tomes a mal. Solo estamos algo aburridos, a la espera de que abra EEUU


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

¿Aburridos...? xD


Santander -5,40%... yeeeeehaaaaaaa...


Ibex 35 a las 14:14 -0,90%

8542 puntos



Saludos


----------



## bah (19 Ene 2009)

benditaliquidez, debes saber que para los que no sabemos de nada, ese gráfico a simple vista parecía de cachondeo, una vez añadida la leyenda se entiende.


----------



## Tupper (19 Ene 2009)

RBS (Royal Bank of Scotland) cae en estos momentos *un 43%!!!*


----------



## Rocket (19 Ene 2009)

bah dijo:


> benditaliquidez, debes saber que para los que no sabemos de nada, ese gráfico a simple vista parecía de cachondeo, una vez añadida la leyenda se entiende.



Cierto, yo tambien pensaba que estabas de broma... lo siento


----------



## Rocket (19 Ene 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> RBS (Royal Bank of Scotland) cae en estos momentos *un 43%!!!*



hoy anunciaban perdidas de 16.000 millones... normal :

http://www.eleconomista.es/banca-fi...drian-ascender-a-16600-millones-de-euros.html

Por cierto, reiros de las acciones de Colonial... pero las de RBS estan a 0,20 libras ahora mismo...


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> RBS (Royal Bank of Scotland) cae en estos momentos *un 43%!!!*



Éste es uno de los que ayer estaba barato... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 14:19 -1,35%

8503puntos


Cuando hace crock... ya no hay stop... 


Santander a 5,77€... :



Saludos


----------



## Tupper (19 Ene 2009)

Rocket dijo:


> hoy anunciaban perdidas de 16.000 millones... normal :
> 
> Las pérdidas de Royal Bank of Scotland podrían ascender a 16.600 millones de euros - 19/01/09 - elEconomista.es
> 
> Por cierto, reiros de las acciones de Colonial... pero las de RBS estan a 0,20 libras ahora mismo...




Pérdidas de 28.000 millones de libras si incluyes compra ABN AMRO. :

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...2/RBS-suffers-biggest-loss-in-UK-history.html

Bueno y Lloyd's también *un -25%*!!

Santander baja a 5,80€.


----------



## Tupper (19 Ene 2009)

Día super negro para la banca europea. 

Menos mal que lo peor "ya ha pasado"


----------



## Nazgulillo (19 Ene 2009)

La gráfica del Ibex hoy da miedo, menudo precipicio... -1'26%.


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

Nazgulillo dijo:


> La gráfica del Ibex hoy da miedo, menudo precipicio... -1'26%.



Perdemos los 8500 hamijos... :

San -7,04%... :



Saludos


----------



## Rocket (19 Ene 2009)

Tras... RBS se hunde... -50,43%


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 14:38 -2,17%

8433puntos


Santander -7,53% :


Pero Repsol aguantando hamijos... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

Ese SAN que no defraude.... ya llegá la ola desde UK a Hispania.

Repsoles, aguantad!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Ene 2009)

¿Lo de Mafre es local o es global?, ¿cadaver a punto de salir?, ¿cadaver local o cadaver global?


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

Corporacion Mapfre,s.a. 2,24 -0,21 -8,57% 52356 2.24 2.25 748 2,44 2,45 19 Ene 14:35


----------



## zulu (19 Ene 2009)

8434 ahora mismo


----------



## Rocket (19 Ene 2009)

Pero si ya sabiamos que la bolsa sufria un ligero hinchazon desde navidades... y hasta que no vuelva a siete miles (o menos), no volvera a subir...


----------



## Atomic Garden (19 Ene 2009)

¿Pero qué coño está pasando? Se está liando gorda...


----------



## Räikkonen (19 Ene 2009)

Hasta los 6.000 aun keda hamijos...


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Perdemos los 8500 hamijos... :
> 
> San -7,04%... :
> 
> ...



joder, como esta de mal


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

THE ROYAL BANK OF SCOTLAND GROUP PLC 17,40 -17,30 -49,86%  64960 17.8 17.3 32653 34,50 34,70 19 ENE 14:25

Si esto pasa en el IBEX nos vamos a los 7000 en dos minutos!


----------



## Tupper (19 Ene 2009)

Lloyd's Bank *-40%* y contando...


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

REPSOL sorteando el abismo, en VERDE


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Ene 2009)

Räikkonen dijo:


> Hasta los 6.000 aun keda hamijos...



Para bajar de 8000 hace falta que el volumen suba a lo bestia, si nos metemos en ochomiles bajos y sube el volumen SÁLVESE QUIEN PUEDA. :

Por lo menos eso indicaba mi gráfico.


----------



## Tupper (19 Ene 2009)

Atomic Garden dijo:


> ¿Pero qué coño está pasando? Se está liando gorda...



Pérdidas RBS y banca alemana


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

Cuando empieze a salir de verdad la mierda chuprime en España vamos a disfrutar hamijos... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> REPSOL sorteando el abismo, en VERDE



las manos fuertes del foro comprando... xD 

No me importaria que el ibex llegase a los 8000 y repsol a los 15€... 


Saludos


----------



## Tupper (19 Ene 2009)

And the winner is...RBS *-55%*

¡Ay! Qué recuerdos me trae todo esto a octubre del 2008. Me estoy poniendo sentimental -snif-


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

Vaya.... parece que el SAN está dosificando el mal trago, -6,36% NOW.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Ene 2009)

Ay, Botín, Botín, esas inversiones anglosajonas, mira que comprar en el false bottom...

Era la oportunidad de crecer comprando a precio de ganga, había que darse prisa, su-per-me-ga-traaaaader, su-be-te a mi motoooo...


----------



## Tupper (19 Ene 2009)

Ah Cotizalia, inestimable fuente de sobresaltos:

URGENTE *Pánico bancario: *RBS (-50%), Lloyds (-36%), Barclays (-5%), Santander (-6%), BBVA (-5%)

El DB *-13%*

http://www.serenitymarkets.com/ficha_comentario.asp?sec=9&id=34262

*2- Los bancos de Irlanda caen más del 50% ante el miedo a una nacionalización e incluso con miedo a una crisis sistémica a la islandesa. Casi basta con cambiar una sola letra.*


----------



## Tupper (19 Ene 2009)

San a 5,60€


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

Vamos que ahora toca un rebote, despues de esta fuerte sobreventa.... aguantad muchachos, que el tito Botín nos saca a flote!


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

Me voy a comer y vuelvo... que no se acabe el mundo entretanto...xD :



Saludos


----------



## Tupper (19 Ene 2009)

RBS *-63% *

*GAME OVER

Insert Tax Payer's Coin*: ¿Y/N?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Ene 2009)

Madre mía, vaya mañanita... deberia estar prohibido currar estos días...:

La gráfica del Ibex hoy hace una pinta horrorosa, los que estéis largos rezar para que no baje de los 8430, seria muy mala señal...

Suerte a todos, y enhorabuena a los que elegistéis cortos... 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

Veremos como situa el SAN esas perdidas del RBS.


----------



## Räikkonen (19 Ene 2009)

> 1-
> Los bancos de Irlanda caen más del 50% ante el miedo a una nacionalización e incluso con miedo a una crisis sistémica a la islandesa. *Casi basta con cambiar una sola letra*.



Que cabrones! 



> 2-
> RBS -63%
> 
> GAME OVER
> ...



Tupper, como diría Metallica, Sad but True


----------



## otropepito (19 Ene 2009)

_"Mapfre, el puente hacía tú jubilación"_







-8,57 ¡¡Madre mía!! .


----------



## Portador del Caos (19 Ene 2009)

No se vayan todavia aun hay mas...









> Commerzbank
> 
> Ojo que tenemos otro profit warning peligroso, COMMERZBANK, otro gigante germano parece que ha declarado según agencias que sus resultados del cuarto trimestre antes de impuestos no serán positivos.



Y no olviden hipervitamininizarse


----------



## kaxkamel (19 Ene 2009)

ese nelson dónde se ha metido?


----------



## Jucari (19 Ene 2009)

Tonuel...vuelve de comer....que se te van a acumular los certificados!!!...


----------



## El río de la vida (19 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me voy a comer y vuelvo... que no se acabe el mundo entretanto...xD :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



El mundo no sé, pero Botín anda algo asfixiadete...


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2009)

Esos repsoles, oe

Madrid, 19 ene (EFE).- La petrolera Repsol YPF cerró 2008 con una deuda bruta de 8.315 millones de euros, lo que supone un incremento del 16 por ciento respecto a 2007, según una presentación a analistas de renta fija remitida por la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

Mapfre ha llegado al -11,02% aprox. y con mucho vol de compra.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (19 Ene 2009)

Dias como hoy da CASI pena leer tags como "fin del sueño burbujista" o "agoreros equivocados"... pero solo casi


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Ene 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> _"Mapfre, el puente hacía tú jubilación"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




-10,61% ahora mismo, incluso en el contexto actual tiene que haber algún pufo particular a punto de ser anunciado, baja el doble que el SAN...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Ene 2009)

Cuidado que buscamos mínimos... muy mala señal perderlos, estamos a 25 puntos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mapfre ha llegado al -11,02% aprox. y con mucho vol *de compra*.



¿Sólo de compra...?


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

Menudo joput.....

Emilio Botín-Sanz de Sautuola, comunica la adquisición, por suscripción de acciones de la reciente ampliación de capital, de 15.450.562 títulos del Santander, a 4,50 euros por acción.


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

REPSOL YPF 
Compite por contrato desarrollo yacimiento en Irak


La petrolera japonesa Nippon, la italiana ENI y Repsol YPF, competirán por contrato para desarrollar yacimiento petróleo en Irak


----------



## otropepito (19 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mapfre ha llegado al -11,02% aprox. y con mucho vol de compra.




Yo no entender eso de "y con mucho vol de compra". 

¿Quieres decir que aunque se intenta sostener el valor a toda costa, éste sigue cayendo?

¿O quieres decir que todo el mundo ha abierto posiciones cortas que presionan a la baja?

Ilumínanos por favor.


----------



## Jucari (19 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cuidado que buscamos mínimos... muy mala señal perderlos, estamos a 25 puntos...



Hoy...vamos a por ellos!!!....a ver como se comporta la resistencia....para mi que la rebasa a la primera...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Menudo joput.....
> 
> Emilio Botín-Sanz de Sautuola, comunica la adquisición, por suscripción de acciones de la reciente ampliación de capital, de 15.450.562 títulos del Santander, a 4,50 euros por acción.



Tranquilo, las compraremos bastante más baratas...


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

yo creo que la están intentando sujetar, por cierto IBR a 3,03€ mañana puede ser un buen día para especular.


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

No podemos olvidarnos del BBVA, que lleva unos cuantos días consecutivos cayendo.

Quien tenía SAN compradas a 6,10€ ?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Ene 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Hoy...vamos a por ellos!!!....a ver como se comporta la resistencia....para mi que la rebasa a la primera...



Con los yankees acompañándonos ya lo habríamos hecho, pero se resiste mucho... 3 intentos fallidos, se está haciendo fuerte, a ver qué pasa... 

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Ene 2009)

Hola a todos, casi no puedo conectarme y no podré en un tiempo. Mucha suerte a todos con las operaciones. Yo mantengo largos, ( con mucha moral) en stoxx50. Saludos .


----------



## Misterio (19 Ene 2009)

Se echa de menos a los americanos y su rojo pasión en el S&P, de todas maneras parece claro que toca oleada nuevamente, con los resultados trimestrales, luego vendrá la resaca y rebote pero cada vez a niveles más bajos.


----------



## rosonero (19 Ene 2009)

¿Cuantos días en rojo predijo Azkunaveteya para esta semana?


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Madre mía, vaya mañanita... deberia estar prohibido currar estos días...:
> 
> La gráfica del Ibex hoy hace una pinta horrorosa, los que estéis largos rezar para que no baje de los 8430, seria muy mala señal...
> 
> ...



Acabo de llegar del curro.


Las cosas,Dolmen,solo puedo decir,teniendo el día que he tenido,con el subidón inicial que...


¡¡POOOODEEEEEMOOOOOOOSS!!

Toi feliz y sigo corto.Y ya tengo los esfínteres más relajados.


----------



## INTRUDER (19 Ene 2009)

Tonuel, comprate un piso (aunque solo des la entrada ) que sera la caida segura del precio de los pisos.

Te lo dije, bolsa ni verla :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Ene 2009)

250 puntos de diferencia con los yankees...  esto ya es otra cosa...
Quinto intento fallido, como aguanta el jodido... 

Saludos...


----------



## Jucari (19 Ene 2009)

Si tuvieramos los "Gringos"...estaríamos en las catacumbas...


----------



## Tupper (19 Ene 2009)

RBS *-70% *requete Game Over

RBS 10,60 -24,10 * -69,5% * 34,90 10,00 475.906.513 418.230 22,55% 0,97 16:10

Este día no tiene nada que envidiarle a los mejores (peores) días de octubre.

Me da a mí que me va a tocar actualizar la lista de bancos en quiebra o nacionalizados esta semana...


*
RBS shares dive 70% on mounting debt fears*

Dearbail Jordan, Tom Bawden and Martin Waller 
Comment: latest bailout for our own good | Analysis: what this means for borrowers | Brown 'angry' as bailout announced | 

Shares in Royal Bank of Scotland (RBS) plunged by 70 per cent today to a new low amid fears the Government will fully nationalise the struggling lender, which expects to report a £28 billion loss for the year and admitted that more could be on the way. 

RBS' loss, which will be confirmed on February 26 when it announces it full-year results, emerged as the Government revealed a second package of measures designed to encourage banks to start lending money again to ease the credit crunch. 

As part of the measures, RBS revealed that the Government will increase its current 58 per cent stake in the bank to 70 per cent. Last October, the Government injected £20 billion into RBS as part of the Treasury's first banking bailout attempt. 

Expert View

People have a right to be angry, but the Government has to get these banks lending again 
Philp Webster
More
Post a comment
Related Links
Comment: latest bailout is for our own good 
What the bailout means for borrowers 
Credit Crunch glossary 
Both Gordon Brown, the Prime Minister, and Alistair Darling, the Chancellor, refused this morning to comment on whether RBS will be fully nationalised, joining Northern Rock, which became state-owned last year. 

However, speculation is mounting that RBS will be taken into state-ownership and the bank spooked investors today after it admitted that it may announce even more losses on top of the £28 billion loss. 

It will be the biggest loss in UK corporate history, more than double the current record set by Vodafone, the telecoms giant that reported a £15 billion deficit in 2006. 

Shares in RBS plunged 70.6 per cent, or 10.2p to 10.2p today. The bank's shares are now worth 98.3 per cent less than their peak of 607p in February 2007 

Stephen Hester, chief executive at RBS, who took over from Sir Fred Goodwin last year, said: "The world remains an uncertain place. We can all be sure there will be future significant credit losses but we can’t be sure of what amount and what timing…all banks are facing uncertainties.” 

RBS blamed £20 billion of its losses on last year's acquisition of ABN Amro, the Dutch bank. 

Today, the Prime Minister lambasted RBS for its irresponsible behaviour, admitting he was "angry" with the bank. 

Mr Brown said this morning that Britons had a right to be furious at "irresponsible" behaviour which saw RBS spend billions last year acquiring ABN Amro, the Dutch bank which had exposure to US sub-prime mortgages, as well as investing directly in the American home loan market. 

RBS shares dive 70% on mounting debt fears - Times Online


----------



## Jucari (19 Ene 2009)

Como aguanta el 8430...el cabrón....para mi que tenemos a Botin debajo aguantando como perro rabioso...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Ene 2009)

Rompemos mínimos... :

Cinturones de seguridad en posición.... descendemos!!!!

Saludos...


----------



## Jucari (19 Ene 2009)

Lo atraveso...directos a perder los 8400...agarraoslaskalandrakas..


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy como preveía un dia aburrido me he ido a hacer ciertas gestiones por ahí, pero al final parece que el día no va a ser para nada aburrido.

Hoy nos tocaba pasar al alza el nivel 2273 del Stoxx ¿y como pasarlo al alza si hemos arrancado por encima? pues ya lo han visto 

Al final de la sesión nos volveremos a ir arriba y nos quedaremos en los alrededores de ese nivel, es más que previsible.


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2009)

Reposteo aquí el planing que tenía previsto para esta semana:

- Lunes cerrado por fiesta (el stoxx no cierra pero debería pasar el 2273)
- Martes alcista (nivel a superar: 2336)
- Miercoles alcista (nivel a superar: 2398)
- Jueves posiblemente lateral-alcista (nivel que se podría alcanzar o quedar cerca: 2487)
- Viernes bajista.


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Ene 2009)

El Ibex está a punto de irse a esparragarrrrrr.


Edito:

Estoy falto de reflejos ein?


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Tonuel...vuelve de comer....que se te van a acumular los certificados!!!...



joder que mal de estómago... :

No se si será del mejicano o de la cotización de mis repsoles... 

Y Mulder diciendo que mañana p'arriba... esto no está ocurriendo, y decian que el tocho nunca baja... trata de arrancarlo Carlos xD... 




Saludos


----------



## Tupper (19 Ene 2009)

Click, Click, Click!!!


----------



## cibex (19 Ene 2009)

*Joder.

que RBS estuvo en septiembre del año pasado a 250 y ahora a 10.*

RBS.L: Summary for ROYAL BK SCOTL GR - Yahoo! Finance

Edito porque me sale del pito.

*RBS estubo a 700 en abril del 2007 y ahora a 10, esta KO*
RBS.L: Summary for ROYAL BK SCOTL GR - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## kane (19 Ene 2009)

Tonuel, tengo muchísima curiosidad por el prefijo que vas a usar para certificar a RBS, nuke tal vez¿?


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

INTRUDER dijo:


> Tonuel, comprate un piso (aunque solo des la entrada) que sera la caida segura del precio de los pisos.
> 
> Te lo dije, bolsa ni verla



Pues te vas a reir... pero estoy pensando en comprar más repsoles a 14€... 

Menos mal que el efecto Obama está a la vuelta de la esquina... :



kane dijo:


> Tonuel, tengo muchísima curiosidad por el prefijo que vas a usar para certificar a RBS, nuke tal vez¿?



No te preocupes que tengo certificados pa tos... 




Saludos


----------



## Portador del Caos (19 Ene 2009)

Carpatos:



> Royal Bank of Scotland
> 
> Baja a esta hora el -68,3%.




Ooeoeeooeoee!!!

Fieshta!!! Fieshta!!!


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *Como poco subirá un 15%* ....... mañana lo veremos. hay que tener fé en la recuperación, el barclays en UK es como el BBVA en España... aunque el *Royal BS*, tiene una participación el estado del 60% *subida asegurada*!



Que alguien se ponga en contacto con este hombre, diganle que tonuel necesita su consejo para operar...xD 



Saludos


----------



## cibex (19 Ene 2009)

*Joder.

que RBS estuvo en septiembre del año pasado a 250 y ahora a 10.*

RBS.L: Summary for ROYAL BK SCOTL GR - Yahoo! Finance

Edito porque me sale del pito.

*RBS estubo a 700 en abril del 2007 y ahora a 10, esta KO*
RBS.L: Summary for ROYAL BK SCOTL GR - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Ene 2009)

joder, en 2 minutos ha pasado a la segunda pagina!! cuantos estamos hoy?


----------



## Tupper (19 Ene 2009)

Donpepito my hero for ever!


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Ene 2009)

joder, en 2 minutos ha pasado a la segunda pagina!! cuantos estamos hoy?


por cierto los 6 bancos entre el 4% y el 6% de subida negativa


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2009)

¿porque a la gente de este hilo solo se le ocurre piramidar cuando se pierde y nunca cuando se gana y la cosa corrige un poco? 

La segunda es la forma adecuada para ganar, la otra es el pasaporte perfecto a la ruina.


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2009)

¿como es posible que ponga un comentario y aparezca 3 páginas más atrás? :O


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

Que poca confianza.... esto solo ha sido un PEQUEÑO ajustillo para subir.


----------



## Misterio (19 Ene 2009)

Al final lo van a medioarreglar, aguantando el 8500.


----------



## Tupper (19 Ene 2009)

Claro, claro...

Un pasito pa lante y dos pa tras María


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> no se puede andar liando a la gente para que comprara SAN a 6



a 3,5 no vas a comprar....

.

.

.


.

.

¿no?


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que poca confianza.... esto solo ha sido un PEQUEÑO ajustillo para subir.



Es posible, será que los bankitos se han puesto de acuerdo porque quieren un certificado antes del rally de obama... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2009)

Calopeeezzz ¿quieres dejar de jugar con el reloj del server?

Por eso salen los comentarios desordenados.


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

Altooooo!!!

A todos los repsoleros deprimidos.... el mago don pepito os trae buenas noticias!


El Brent se dispara a máximos frente al Texas por exceso de inventarios en EE UU

Hora: 15:00 Fuente: Invertia


El diferencial de precios entre el barril de Brent, negociado en Europa, y el West Texas (WTI), de referencia en EE UU, está en máximos en más de un año por la distorsión de inventarios en el centro de entrega física Cushing (Oklahoma). Además, la diferencia entre el futuro con vencimiento a febrero y el de marzo en el West Texas alcanza los siete dólares, una clara muestra de la profundidad de contango.

“Si bien el incremento de los inventarios de crudo esta semana fue de 1,14 millones de barriles, solo en Cushing el incremento fue de 800.000 barriles, alcanzando el 97% de su capacidad de almacenamiento”, expresan desde la dirección de Estudios y Análisis del Entorno de Repsol YPF. “Esto genera una presión a la baja en la cotización del WTI en los meses más cercanos de la curva, lo que explica la profundidad del contango, que permite tener una diferencia de más de siete dólares entre el futuro con vencimiento en febrero y el de marzo”.


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

Buenas noticias de nuevo... REPSOL en subasta se está viendo el 3,28€ !!!


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Altooooo!!!
> 
> A todos los repsoleros deprimidos.... el mago don pepito os trae buenas noticias!



Pues yo soy repsolero... pero de deprimido nada hoyga... 




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Altooooo!!!
> 
> A todos los repsoleros deprimidos.... el mago don pepito os trae buenas noticias!
> 
> ...



PERO SI ESTÁ BAJANDO -2,6$!!!!!:
IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PERO SI ESTÁ BAJANDO -2,6$!!!!!:



*ANTIPATRIOTA... *:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *ANTIPATRIOTA... *:



Las tienes a 14€, no compras? te las quitan de las manos?


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Las tienes a 14€, no compras? te las quitan de las manos?



14,05€ ahora mismo, voy a esperar un poquitín más... 



Saludos


----------



## comparto-piso (19 Ene 2009)

yo entre hace un rato en repsol a 14,01 pero le he puesto un stop loss en 13,51 porque no me fio.


----------



## rosonero (19 Ene 2009)

Será hoy el día en que Tonuel se autocertificará un nelson


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Ene 2009)

buenas tardes a todos, que no se diga que se os aviso


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Ene 2009)

RBS, miss no cambio la pasta?


----------



## Tupper (19 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hasta que no vendes no pierdes hamijo...
> 
> 
> O eso decian hace un año los ejpertos inversoreh...
> ...



Eso, eso.

Yo sigo sin vender mis Lehman. Por cierto hace unos meses que no se mueven, alguien sabe algo?


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

MAPFRE -10,20%





Chicos, mañana subidón... me lo ha dicho Mulder... :


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Será hoy el día en que Tonuel se autocertificará un nelson



Hasta que no vendes no pierdes hamijo... 


O eso decian hace un año los ejpertos inversoreh... 




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Ene 2009)

que pasa? no se puede postear mas?


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

SOLARIA a 2,21€


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Ene 2009)

os juro que estoy pensando en RBS...


----------



## Tupper (19 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> os juro que estoy pensando en RBS...



................


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> os juro que estoy pensando en RBS...



métete, es el momento... ¿o era ayer...? :




Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Ene 2009)

Lástima que haya aguantado el 8500.Era un nivel clave.
Eur /usd cayendo todo el día a saco.Un día memorable.

Un gran recibimiento para Obama.Voy a ver el comentario de Cárpatos

Puuuudiiiiimoooos!!


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

TONUEL ahora tenemos que comprar repsoles, y diluyes las perdidas....


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Ene 2009)

no se puede andar liando a la gente para que comprara SAN a 6


----------



## Tupper (19 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hazle caso Tonuel, así es como la gente de bien se hace rica...
> Si tu piso baja de precio, cómprate otro y así diluyes pérdidas...
> 
> Saludos...



Se llama promediar a la baja y es una estafa. K lo zepas.


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

Vamos recuperando .... ahora 14,19€


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TONUEL ahora tenemos que comprar repsoles, y diluyes las perdidas....



¿qué perdidas? :

Esto va p'arriba, la mano de Dios no lo permitirá... :

Cagüen la leche... tenia que haber incrementado mi cartera en los 14,05€... :



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TONUEL ahora tenemos que comprar repsoles, y diluyes las perdidas....



Hazle caso Tonuel, así es como la gente de bien se hace rica... 
Si tu piso baja de precio, cómprate otro y así diluyes pérdidas... 

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Ene 2009)

listo, he dado una orden a 10 euros, pequeña, pero orden....

y si suben a 12-13 fuera


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Ene 2009)

mierda puta, ha estado a 10!! y no me ha entrado, la he dejado con stop en 9,60 paso de riesgos


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

MAPFRE -10,20%





Menos mal que mañana llega Obama hamijos... 




Saludos


----------



## Jucari (19 Ene 2009)

Me la estais poniendo "palote"...al final...caere en la tentacion de comprar.....algo me dice dentro de mi..COMPRAAAAA.....pero no podreis conmigo!!!!...hasta que no caiga por debajo los minimos de noviembre no pienso entrar!!!


----------



## Tupper (19 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mierda puta, ha estado a 10!! y no me ha entrado, la he dejado con stop en 9,60 paso de riesgos



En serio? RBS's?

Cuando anuncien nacionalización del todo te vas a reír.


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Ene 2009)

perder un 4%, contra ganar un 50%


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2009)

Hay una cosa que falta en mi análisis del viernes pasado que suelo comentar todas las semanas pero que esta se me olvidó y es la posición actual de la luna. El lunes próximo es luna nueva, así que no creo que veamos más caidas como la de hoy en lo que nos queda hasta esa fecha, en caso de que se produjeran veo factible que nos recuperemos pronto.

La llegada de Obama a partir de mañana será el otro factor importante. Finalmente queda poco para que el futuro del Eurostoxx pase el 2273 al alza en el rebote que tenemos en este momento y eso es una buena señal.


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hay una cosa que falta en mi análisis del viernes pasado que suelo comentar todas las semanas pero que esta se me olvidó y es *la posición actual de la luna*. El lunes próximo es luna nueva, así que *no creo que veamos más caidas como la de hoy en lo que nos queda hasta esa fecha*, en caso de que se produjeran veo factible que nos recuperemos pronto.
> 
> La llegada de Obama a partir de mañana será el otro factor importante. Finalmente queda poco para que el futuro del Eurostoxx pase el 2273 al alza en el rebote que tenemos en este momento y eso es una buena señal.



Ave Maria, llena de eres de gracia,

el señor es contigo... :





Por cierto Mulder, te queria pedir un favor... Podrias añadir a tu análisis que la caida de repsol será abismal, gracias... 





Saludos


----------



## bk001 (19 Ene 2009)

bk001 estuvo aquí, presenciando la caída de este lado del muro de Berlin.



voy a por palomitas y medicamentos pal corazón....


----------



## chameleon (19 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> no se puede andar liando a la gente para que comprara SAN a 6



azkuna, yo creo que aquí hay bastante consenso en que nada de bancos ni constructoras. si te fijas hablamos de energéticas sobre todo.

se ha dicho muchas veces que a los accionistas del SAN les van a sacar las tripas

solaria a 2,24 al final, veremos que hace mañana

si mañana hay rebote endesa tiene todas las de ganar, lo dije ayer y lo digo hoy, si hubiera tenido liquidez habría entrado. se puede ir a 27 fácil.

y para el jueves como mucho fuera, la próxima semana confluyen muchas cosas...


----------



## chameleon (19 Ene 2009)

Los 10 valores con mayor porcentaje de títulos prestados (cortos)

Lunes, 19 de Enero del 2009 - 14:29:15
Compañía 

% Títulos Prestados
BBVA 22,83%
Indra 19,05%
Banco Popular 17,40%
REE 17,35%
Repsol YPF 16,80%
Unión Fenosa 14,39%
Jazztel 13,93%
Iberdrola 13,50%
Montebalito 13,47%
Acerinox 13,23%


----------



## INTRUDER (19 Ene 2009)

Buenas tardes y mala suerte (para algunos )

Despues de una buena siesta (de pijama "of course") me encuentro con este patio todito meneadito, que diria Moron.

Continuo con mi apuesta, para mayo no te quites ni el sayo. 

Comprar SAN a 3,5 

Y amplio (Tonuel gratias) REP a 6.5

Le encuentro un problema a Repsol, que es "española" y va a tener el mismo camion que el Reino de Hispajinistan. Directo al pozo. Su deuda se dispara, el consumo se contrae y no tiene reservas propias que aguanten el petroleo a 30$

Todo lo demas chorradas. :

Un pajarito: Lo unico posible es salir del € con negociacion y volver a empezar compitiendo con "Africa", para el 2011, quizas ?????


----------



## chollero (19 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hay una cosa que falta en mi análisis del viernes pasado que suelo comentar todas las semanas pero que esta se me olvidó y es la posición actual de la luna. El lunes próximo es luna nueva, así que no creo que veamos más caidas como la de hoy en lo que nos queda hasta esa fecha, en caso de que se produjeran veo factible que nos recuperemos pronto.
> 
> La llegada de Obama a partir de mañana será el otro factor importante. Finalmente queda poco para que el futuro del Eurostoxx pase el 2273 al alza en el rebote que tenemos en este momento y eso es una buena señal.



tus previsiones siempre son positivas mulder, pero te aseguro que la entrada de obama, no va a hacer que esto se recupere, el burbujazo que va a estallar, es mas gordo de lo que nos pensabamos


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2009)

INTRUDER dijo:


> Un pajarito: Lo unico posible es salir del € con negociacion y volver a empezar compitiendo con "Africa", para el 2011, quizas ?????



Ese no es el camino correcto para que salgamos de esta crisis, por mucho que les pese a nuestros ilustres y atontados gobernantes.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> Los 10 valores con mayor porcentaje de títulos prestados (cortos)
> 
> Lunes, 19 de Enero del 2009 - 14:29:15
> Compañía
> ...



Puedes poner el link...? 

Gracias adelantadas...


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2009)

chollero dijo:


> tus previsiones siempre son positivas mulder, pero te aseguro que la entrada de obama, no va a hacer que esto se recupere, el burbujazo que va a estallar, es mas gordo de lo que nos pensabamos



Estoy de acuerdo, pero eso no toca esta semana, tal vez la siguiente. La bolsa es fractal y son dientes de sierra, si la semana pasada hubo bajadas bruscas esta semana toca remontada, que luego volvamos a bajar sería lo más lógico.

Lo dicen prácticamente todas las teorías sobre bolsa que hay por ahí.


----------



## chollero (19 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, pero eso no toca esta semana, tal vez la siguiente. La bolsa es fractal y son dientes de sierra, si la semana pasada hubo bajadas bruscas esta semana toca remontada, que luego volvamos a bajar sería lo más lógico.
> 
> Lo dicen prácticamente todas las teorías sobre bolsa que hay por ahí.



yo entiendo, que los que estais pillados por este timo piramidal, os agarreis a teorias de estadisticas, es como el que quiere vender su piso y piensa que como le costó 100000, por menos de eso no lo vende. cual es el valor real de los bancos? si nos basamos en que sus activos son propiedades, hipotecas suprime, y acciones de empresas quebradas?


----------



## Jucari (19 Ene 2009)

No he aguantado mas...me he hecho con unas solarias....dios me salve....


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2009)

chollero dijo:


> yo entiendo, que los que estais pillados por este timo piramidal, os agarreis a teorias de estadisticas, es como el que quiere vender su piso y piensa que como le costó 100000, por menos de eso no lo vende. cual es el valor real de los bancos? si nos basamos en que sus activos son propiedades, hipotecas suprime, y acciones de empresas quebradas?



La bolsa es estadística pura y dura, aunque hay que recordar que no hay nada que sea imposible como hemos visto en el último año, pero además:

- Ahora mismo no tengo capital invertido, estoy cerrado, me da igual anunciar subidas o bajadas, hoy no he entrado en todo el día.

- Me sigue dando igual subidas o bajadas porque tengo la capacidad de ganar dinero poniéndome corto, es decir cuando la bolsa baja, o largo.

- La bolsa es un mercado que se inventó para especular, por el contrario yo opino que la vivienda es un bien básico que no se inventó para especular, aunque se haga.

- La bolsa no es ningún timo piramidal cuando se pueden cubrir por igual posiciones bajistas y alcistas. Es así como las bolsas consiguen ser uno de los mercados más líquidos del mundo, cuando hay liquidez son más dificiles las manipulaciones y además siempre hay contrapartida para comprar o vender.

- Si no entiendes el mercado me parece muy bien, es muy complicado, pero no lo critiques por ello. El mercado siempre hace cosas comprensibles aunque a veces solo se comprendan a toro pasado.

- El mercado es soberano y siempre tiene la razón sobre lo que está sobrevalorado y lo que no, esto también es una consecuencia de la liquidez. De ahí que la bolsa, las divisas cotizadas y las materias primas sean los únicos mercados que se ha devaluado un 50% o más en un solo año. Se han puesto en precio a diferencia del mercado inmobiliario, los precios de la cerveza en un bar o el precio de ir en taxi.

No critiquemos por criticar con discursos trasnochados y sin lógica.


----------



## INTRUDER (19 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ese no es el camino correcto para que salgamos de esta crisis, por mucho que les pese a nuestros ilustres y atontados gobernantes.



No seas iluso, *no estamos para "caminos correctos"* , estamos para que nos jodan el resto de la vida :
Por mucho que le pese a nuestros ilustres y "admirados" foreros.

Es lo que hay ......... fin.


----------



## Tupper (19 Ene 2009)

INTRUDER dijo:


> Buenas tardes y mala suerte (para algunos )
> 
> Despues de una buena siesta (de pijama "of course") me encuentro con este patio todito meneadito, que diria Moron.
> 
> ...



En serio créeis que SAN llegará a 3,5€ este año?


----------



## Tupper (19 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La bolsa es estadística pura y dura, aunque hay que recordar que no hay nada que sea imposible como hemos visto en el último año, pero además:
> 
> - Ahora mismo no tengo capital invertido, estoy cerrado, me da igual anunciar subidas o bajadas, hoy no he entrado en todo el día.
> 
> ...



Muy buen post.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Ene 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> En serio créeis que SAN llegará a 3,5€ este año?



Yo estoy absolutamente convencido...


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> En serio créeis que SAN llegará a 3,5€ este año?



si no este año el que viene... :o



Saludos


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (19 Ene 2009)

Ayer noche segun estuve leyendo preveiais para hoy rebote, acabo de llegar y veo que la caida es del 1,45% y desde el dia 13 ha bajado unos 700 puntos el IBEX35.

Sinceramente creo que no hay mucha idea y que es una ruleta. Intuis igual que cuando juegas al poker o al black jack que carta puede salir , que puede pasar en los mercado pero luego sale una carta mala y la teoria se convierte en mala suerte y entramos en el azar y creo que la bolsa se ha conertido en un negocio de azar y vosotros unos ludopatas. 
Una pena que gente que tuvo tanta vision dentro de la burbuja ladrillil caiga ahora en manos de la especulacion bursatil. 
Azar idiota es azar. Y mañana subira por que Obama insuflara buenas vibraciones al mercado, dios si vieseis lo paetico y sin fundamento que son vuestros estudios bursatiles. Ojo que los de profesionales no son mucho mejores. por si sirve de consuelo. Eso si es un hilo bastante interesante.


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

Mejor 3,5€ que un valor de 2,00€ 

RBS ha caído un -66,00% desde el viernes (-13,00%) y barclays otro -10,00% (viernes un -25%)

Si esto está sucediendo en UK , por qué no puede ocurrir aquí?

O es que acaso hay sospechas -presuntamente- que el SAN controla muy bien el ibex.

Esto no es un casino, por mucho que algunos nos acusen de ludópatas aficionados, a mi me gusta la bolsa y si quisiera dinero rápido me iría todos los días al binco.


----------



## chollero (19 Ene 2009)

memento_ser dijo:


> Ayer noche segun estuve leyendo preveiais para hoy rebote, acabo de llegar y veo que la caida es del 1,45% y desde el dia 13 ha bajado unos 700 puntos el IBEX35.
> 
> Sinceramente creo que no hay mucha idea y que es una ruleta. Intuis igual que cuando juegas al poker o al black jack que carta puede salir , que puede pasar en los mercado pero luego sale una carta mala y la teoria se convierte en mala suerte y entramos en el azar y creo que la bolsa se ha conertido en un negocio de azar y vosotros unos ludopatas.
> Una pena que gente que tuvo tanta vision dentro de la burbuja ladrillil caiga ahora en manos de la especulacion bursatil.
> Azar idiota es azar. Y mañana subira por que Obama insuflara buenas vibraciones al mercado, dios si vieseis lo paetico y sin fundamento que son vuestros estudios bursatiles. Ojo que los de profesionales no son mucho mejores. por si sirve de consuelo. Eso si es un hilo bastante interesante.



magnifico post ***** estrellas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Ene 2009)

Normalmente hago un seguimiento semanal, pero hoy creo que podemos hacer una excepción… 

*RBS -64,27%
LLOYDS -33,94%
KBC -20,13%
HBOS -13,46%
DBANK -10,59%
SGENERALE -10,25%
BARCLAYS -10,2%
ING -8,39%
UNICREDIT -6,81%
HSBC -6,57%
CAGRICOLE -6,47%
BNP PARIBAS -5,71%
UBS -5,48%
FORTIS -5,24%
SANTANDER -4,91%
POPULAR -4,38%
BBVA -3,55%
*
Saludos...


----------



## SNB4President (19 Ene 2009)

Sangrazo guapo el de hoy donde los haya. Se aproxima el efecto Obama, ¿pero será en el sentido contrario al que todos esperamos?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Ene 2009)

Por cierto, no sé si se comentó... pero el pasado jueves 15/01, éste hilo cumplió un año... *FELICIDADES FOREROS IBEXEROS!!!!! *

Saludos...

PD: No sé si hacemos entre todos el mejor hilo de burbuja.info, pero seguro el más entretenido!!!


----------



## wsleone (19 Ene 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> En serio créeis que SAN llegará a 3,5€ este año?



Yo creo que sí, o igual menos (estoy pensando hasta 1,5€)


----------



## chollero (19 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto, no sé si se comentó... pero el pasado jueves 15/01, éste hilo cumplió un año... *FELICIDADES FOREROS IBEXEROS!!!!! *
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: No sé si hacemos entre todos el mejor hilo de burbuja.info, pero seguro el más entretenido!!!



si son muy graciosos los post de hace un año, cuando los expertos analistas se escandalizaban por que el ibex habia perdido el soporte de los 14000 jajaja


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2009)

El hedge fund Diamondback desvela un 0,328% de Mapfre en posiciones cortas
Las sociedades de inversión continúan remitiendo a la CNMV sus comunicaciones de posiciones cortas en valores financieros de la bolsa española. Diamondback Master Fund ha desvelado al cierre de la sesión un 0,328% del capital de Mapfre en posiciones bajistas. La aseguradora había sido el valor más castigado del Ibex, con un 10,20% de caída, en una jornada especialmente adversa en Europa para bancos y aseguradoras


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

memento_ser dijo:


> Ayer noche segun estuve leyendo preveiais para hoy rebote, acabo de llegar y veo que la caida es del 1,45% y desde el dia 13 ha bajado unos 700 puntos el IBEX35.
> 
> Sinceramente creo que no hay mucha idea y que es una ruleta. Intuis igual que cuando juegas al poker o al black jack que carta puede salir , que puede pasar en los mercado pero luego sale una carta mala y la teoria se convierte en mala suerte y entramos en el azar y creo que la bolsa se ha conertido en un negocio de azar y vosotros unos ludopatas.
> Una pena que gente que tuvo tanta vision dentro de la burbuja ladrillil caiga ahora en manos de la especulacion bursatil.
> Azar idiota es azar. Y mañana subira por que Obama insuflara buenas vibraciones al mercado, dios si vieseis lo paetico y sin fundamento que son vuestros estudios bursatiles. Ojo que los de profesionales no son mucho mejores. por si sirve de consuelo. Eso si es un hilo bastante interesante.



No se si sabes captar la ironia... en fin... :o

Esta mañana ha habido un rebote de cojones, lo que pasa es que luego han dado el boletín de noticias y las hostias que llovian eran como panes... :

Yo creo que mañana subirá porque Zapatero ha dicho que "si Obama hace las cosas bien saldremos pronto de la crisis...", mañana llegará el gran dia y todo irá otra vez p'arriba... 

Por cierto... futuros en positivo...


Saludos


----------



## Tupper (19 Ene 2009)

Gracias chicos. Parece que hay consenso SAN a 3,5€ este año o el próximo. Buff.


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2009)

Creo que en un día como hoy es bueno leer artículos como este:

X-Trader - Arreglando el Desaguisado

Evita el problema de tener que piramidar o promediar a la baja de una forma muy razonable y más barata.


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que en un día como hoy es bueno leer artículos como este:
> 
> X-Trader - Arreglando el Desaguisado
> 
> Evita el problema de tener que piramidar o promediar a la baja de una forma muy razonable y más barata.



Quién compró a finales del 2007 tiene que asumir pérdidas... ES LO QUE HAY... :o



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

RBS -64,27%




LLOYDS -33,94%
KBC -20,13%





HBOS -13,46%
DBANK -10,59%
SGENERALE -10,25%
BARCLAYS -10,2%





Saludos


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

ING -8,39%
UNICREDIT -6,81%
HSBC -6,57%
CAGRICOLE -6,47%
BNP PARIBAS -5,71%
UBS -5,48%
FORTIS -5,24%






SANTANDER -4,91%







Tengo certificados pa tos... 






Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> azkuna, yo creo que aquí hay bastante consenso en que nada de bancos ni constructoras. si te fijas hablamos de energéticas sobre todo.
> 
> se ha dicho muchas veces que a los accionistas del SAN les van a sacar las tripas
> 
> ...



sí, habia gente que entraramos a saco a 6 eypos.... pero bueno, que cada uno es libre de entrar a 6 o a 3 y pico


----------



## arrhenius (19 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Tengo certificados pa tos...
> Saludos




Menuda entidad certificadora..


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2009)

A la saca... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

memento_ser dijo:


> Ayer noche segun estuve leyendo preveiais para hoy rebote, acabo de llegar y veo que la caida es del 1,45% y desde el dia 13 ha bajado unos 700 puntos el IBEX35.
> 
> Sinceramente creo que no hay mucha idea y que es una ruleta. Intuis igual que cuando juegas al poker o al black jack que carta puede salir , que puede pasar en los mercado pero luego sale una carta mala y la teoria se convierte en mala suerte y entramos en el azar y creo que la bolsa se ha conertido en un negocio de azar y vosotros unos ludopatas.
> Una pena que gente que tuvo tanta vision dentro de la burbuja ladrillil caiga ahora en manos de la especulacion bursatil.
> Azar idiota es azar. Y mañana subira por que Obama insuflara buenas vibraciones al mercado, dios si vieseis lo paetico y sin fundamento que son vuestros estudios bursatiles. Ojo que los de profesionales no son mucho mejores. por si sirve de consuelo. Eso si es un hilo bastante interesante.













OIGA OIGA....


A mi no me incluya, no me gusta hacer de ego ego ego yo yo yo... cada uno es libre de poner lo que quiera pero bueno... ahi van unos posts:



> 7enero 2008:
> 9800 para no hacer quedar bien a FIBO





> 26junio:
> este hilo se esta convirtioendo en HABEIS VISTO EL IBEX35-2!! el 1 de julio que muera!
> 
> Si USA baja un poco mas, tecnicamente que diria un ejperto se va a 9800 en poco teimpo, justo como el ibex





> 7 julio:
> estamos laterales bajistas... ahora toca subir un poco y andar entre los 11600 y 12 y pico........
> 
> 
> ...






> 17jul
> solo por recordar:
> 
> el crack del 29 (que se produjo entre los años 29 y 32, perdiendo desde máximos el Dow un 88%) no se va a repetir  ... si la bolsa baja a 6000 desde maximos de 16000... en estos 2 años habra bajado mas de un 60%
> ...





> 19julio
> nadie dice nada de esto? que opinais?
> Lo confieso, estoy holgazán. Pero no dejen de mirar este gráfico - cotizalia.com
> 
> ...





> 10ago
> perdon, que he posteado en otro sitio....
> 
> decia que 9800 antes de fin de año... lo dijimos fibo y yo, jeje, y hay posts que lo demuestran





> 10sept
> el martes 9800 sí o sí y nadie nos creia!!
> 
> ufff, proximo obejetivo 2009: los 6000





> 20nov
> el 38,2% de 16000 son: 6100, entonces, esta peña decia que la bolsa tiene soporte natural y bla bla en 6100, ahora bien, se cubren diciendo que 16000-6000, los 10000 es un soporte (ya no)
> 
> el 50% de 16000 es: 8000, entonces, lo mires igual o restando, queda lo mismo, luego es el proximo nivel al que vamos sin remision.... (el 50% en bolsa no es lo normal de ver , no?)
> ...





> 28nov
> chamaleon... has visto la lista de profit warnings? pues porque luego vienen las quiebras...
> 
> y tienes bancos de ejemplo...
> ...





> 30nov
> cuando hay decenas de ejpertos analisto diciendo que es posible el 6000 o menos.... yo no me creo que subamos mas alla de los 10800...
> 
> y ojo, que dicen que vamos a tardar 4 o 5 años en volver a ver ESTOS niveles de ahora... los 10.000
> ...





> 2ene (cuando algunos veian los 10.000)
> vemos los 9800? antes del puf... 9800 es el fibonacci, por lo que NO los puede superar... a ver ese owned...



de hecho el tag 9800fibo es mio, y no me dejó poner el fibo6000


----------



## Kujire (20 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News .... desde el Lincoll Memorial*

Como si estuvieras alli, ... y éste es un buen sitio! 



> "Para preparar el ambiente, nos han bombardeado con mucho circo, ya se sabe hay que amansar a una población con muchas desigualdades, a la que se la va a expoliar, ... al menos lo hacen a gusto, con el veneno elegido por ellos mismos ... por lo menos que sea rápido"



The Boss ...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mf8UYdA0fjU&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mf8UYdA0fjU&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Beyonce ...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wjLT_dRZiHs&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wjLT_dRZiHs&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

U2 ...

<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/by9nYWT3PsQ&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/by9nYWT3PsQ&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>

Steve, Usher & Shakira ...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jpmCEBEBg1M&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jpmCEBEBg1M&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Forrest corre corre!! ... Tom Hanks

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oO-xcxUAeDw&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oO-xcxUAeDw&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

.... Samuel L. Jackson

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ePeg-RIRszM&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ePeg-RIRszM&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

... Tiger Woods

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oABtAY0ZKxk&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oABtAY0ZKxk&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Después de las actuaciones del Boss y Bono ... el otro Boss a partir de mañana ...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/B5qGhOGo-Nw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B5qGhOGo-Nw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Os dejo este otro de Bernie Frank, el presi de las comisiones en el congreso, tanto de las autos como de los TARP, o sea que es el que está en todos los fregaos imponiendo órden. Ya vereis que es una entrevista muy informal ...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/exsDw_HjvK4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/exsDw_HjvK4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## nief (20 Ene 2009)

el nikkei bajando 100 puntitos


Nikkei 225	1/20 - 9:16 
8,167.51 - 89.34


----------



## nief (20 Ene 2009)

Nikkei 225	1/20 - 9:25 
8,087.94 - 168.91


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Ene 2009)

Nikkei por debajo de los 8000 ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

-270 a las 10.00h, si el nikkei pierde los 7800-8000, seria una mala mala mala señal... EDITO -282 a las 10.30h
grafico nikkei:


grafico del ibex:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Ene 2009)

Fíjate en el gráfico del Ibex que acabas de poner, mira el volumen como sube en las bajadas y va bajando en las subidas.

Si mañana nos movemos de forma decidida por debajo de los 8500 y hay mucho volumen, más vale salir corriendo.


----------



## wolfy (20 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> -270 a las 10.00h, si el nikkei pierde los 7800-8000, seria una mala mala mala señal... EDITO -282 a las 10.30h
> grafico nikkei:
> 
> 
> grafico del ibex:



Intentan levantarlo -239 a las 13:30, pero lo veo dificil, la verdad que sí.


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2009)

Buenos días.

No puede ser que la semana pasada y esta sean el comienzo del crash 2.0?

Esta semana es decisiva para la recuperación de los mercados, todos preparados!


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ¿No puede ser que la semana pasada y esta sean el comienzo del crash 2.0?



Todo el mundo se va dando cuenta de que nos vamos a la mierda, hasta Solbes... :o

Buen momento para que veamos los 5000... :




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (20 Ene 2009)

la semana próxima confluyen muchas cosas, yo prefiero estar fuera, hay mucho que perder y poco que ganar.

pero eso no quita que haya un rebote ténico los próximos días. para el jueves quiero estar fuera


----------



## Hagen (20 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> la semana próxima confluyen muchas cosas, yo prefiero estar fuera, hay mucho que perder y poco que ganar.
> 
> pero eso no quita que haya un rebote ténico los próximos días. para el jueves quiero estar fuera



Jejeje............. No sera la confluencia de la Luna de Mulder....

Por cierto al que no veo hace unos dias es a Mixtables.

Creo que el mundo esta al reves, Mulder esta fuera (yo tb lo estoy) y Tonuel esta dentro......

El mercado esta muy complicado.


----------



## Hagen (20 Ene 2009)

Hoy creo que salian los resultados de BoA, y mañana los de las tecnologicas ebay y google.

Haber si alguien puede confirmalo


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (20 Ene 2009)

¿Alguien escucha intereconomia?

Mas de una vez me han dado ganas de llamar para decir que no tienen ni puta idea,ademas de verguenza, pero como sino se les acaba el negocio ahi siguen sacando analistas que o dan buenas previsiones o si dicen la reales que se ha perdido un 50 % en un año y que invertir en bolsa es tirar el dienero se quedan sin trabajo , ver para ver , intereconomia es como lo de los pisos nunca bajan, un mantra , de la bolsa no baja ,se mantiene, si alcanzamos el suelo habra rebote, y un nabo¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ 

sres una estafa ahora mismo. ni dios sabe cuanto bajara. Y me dice el de banesto que la bolsa hay gente solo por los dividendos, no te jode dile a uno que tenia 100.000 euros en santander que ahora tiene 50.000 pero que eso si los dividendos de 0.10 E son la polla. que solo en 300 años recuperara los 50.000 que han desaparecido. 

Obama subira la bolsa¡¡¡¡ venga coño eso es economia , que venga un tio y por su carisma la bolsa sube no te jode eso es azar¡¡¡¡¡ ojala tengamos suerte y por que sale Obama en la tele suba la bolsa , ver para creer.


----------



## chameleon (20 Ene 2009)

pues a mi me gusta luis vicente muñoz

la semana pasada tuvo a una de S&P y le preguntó claramente si era consciente de la repercusión de la posible bajada de rating a españa. la puso contra las cuerdas varias veces. por cierto hoy creo que también la entrevistan


----------



## comparto-piso (20 Ene 2009)

parece que va a haber apertura ligeramente a la baja


----------



## Dazis (20 Ene 2009)

memento_ser dijo:


> ¿Alguien escucha intereconomia?
> 
> Mas de una vez me han dado ganas de llamar para decir que no tienen ni puta idea,ademas de verguenza, pero como sino se les acaba el negocio ahi siguen sacando analistas que o dan buenas previsiones o si dicen la reales que se ha perdido un 50 % en un año y que invertir en bolsa es tirar el dienero se quedan sin trabajo , ver para ver , intereconomia es como lo de los pisos nunca bajan, un mantra , de la bolsa no baja ,se mantiene, si alcanzamos el suelo habra rebote, y un nabo¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> ...



Pues mi suegro tiene Santander por los dividendos, aunque parezca increible, existen. Yo le he intentado explicar, antes de que todo se fuese abajo, pero nada, el tio sigue convencido de que está ganando mucha pasta con Santander. Y cuando tuvo la oportunidad de la ampliación a 4.5 se tiró de cabeza. 
Lo peor y más triste es que come migas todos los días del pan que tiran en la panaderia, no tiene calefacción,.... así un largo etc... 
Cuando le digo que la mejor inversión es irse de viaje, poner la calefacción, vivir... no me cree, se rie, no es ni capaz de entender que se lo digo en serio.....


----------



## Hagen (20 Ene 2009)

memento_ser dijo:


> ¿Alguien escucha intereconomia?
> 
> Mas de una vez me han dado ganas de llamar para decir que no tienen ni puta idea,ademas de verguenza, pero como sino se les acaba el negocio ahi siguen sacando analistas que o dan buenas previsiones o si dicen la reales que se ha perdido un 50 % en un año y que invertir en bolsa es tirar el dienero se quedan sin trabajo , ver para ver , intereconomia es como lo de los pisos nunca bajan, un mantra , de la bolsa no baja ,se mantiene, si alcanzamos el suelo habra rebote, y un nabo¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> ...




Yo la suelo escuchar de camino al curro, para ponerme al día. Sobre los comentarios. 

Los analistan viven del dinero que se invierte en bolsa..... solo digo eso.

Muy bueno cuando tenia la semana pasada a la S&P y la pregunta que al bajar la calificación a España, no se estarían equivocando cuando no se dieron cuenta de los Subprime en USA, y la tipa dijo, no he venido a hablar de esto. jejejejej


----------



## comparto-piso (20 Ene 2009)

nos vamos para arriba


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Jejeje............. No sera la confluencia de la Luna de Mulder....
> 
> Por cierto al que no veo hace unos dias es a Mixtables.
> 
> ...



Os vais a perder el rebote hamijos..., hay que tener fe... 



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (20 Ene 2009)

Caida del petroleo del 3%


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

memento_ser dijo:


> ¿Alguien escucha intereconomia?
> 
> Mas de una vez me han dado ganas de llamar para decir que no tienen ni puta idea,ademas de verguenza, pero como sino se les acaba el negocio ahi siguen sacando analistas que o dan buenas previsiones o si dicen la reales que se ha perdido un 50 % en un año y que invertir en bolsa es tirar el dienero se quedan sin trabajo , ver para ver , intereconomia es como lo de los pisos nunca bajan, un mantra , de la bolsa no baja ,se mantiene, si alcanzamos el suelo habra rebote, y un nabo¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> ...



para usted... http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-1343.html#post1370491



y esto para chamaleon: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-del-pib-para-recapitalizacion-de-bancos.html


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2009)

Mapfre va caminito de su mínimo historico, los HF strikes back!

REPSOL de momento +0,23%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2009)

Azkuna, compraste ayer la RBS? : Suben un 15%...

PD: Buenos días...


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2009)

A los buenos días!

Aquí cada loco con su tema, unos que si la bolsa es un casino, otros que si esto bajará, otros que si esto subirá, tenemos opiniones muy divididas que son consecuencia, unos de no entender en absoluto el mercado (de ahí que le llamen casino) y otros de tenerlo algo más claro pero luego las bolsas parecen hacer otra cosa porque ayer no abrían los americanos.

Sigo diciendo que la bolsa es estadística pura y dura ¿de donde se creen que sale el indicador estocástico que usa mucha gente? por poner un ejemplo.

Ayer les dije que el Stoxx tenía la misión de superar el 2273 o alcanzarlo, pues al final cerró en 2268 y en la subasta llegó a 2270, bastante cerca. Hoy ya hemos alcanzado ese nivel durante la apertura del contado y hemos rebotado, es de suponer que la apertura norteamericana de hoy, que vendrá cargadita de barras y estrellas, nos lleve al segundo nivel a superar, que hoy es el 2336.

Tal vez nos quedemos cerca como ayer.

Esto implica ponerse largos a toda máquina porque ese nivel aun queda algo lejos, de momento el mercado ya está marcando largos fuertemente porque hemos empezado la mañana de forma algo explosiva.

Suerte a todos.

edito: también hemos cerrado el gap ya de buena mañana, esto es un trámite menos para subir.


----------



## robergarc (20 Ene 2009)

A Repsol de momento se le ve mortecino. Ni para arriba ni para abajo. Ahora 14.19, como el cierre de ayer.


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Esto implica ponerse largos a toda máquina porque ese nivel aun queda algo lejos, de momento el mercado ya está marcando largos fuertemente porque hemos empezado la mañana de forma algo explosiva.
> 
> Suerte a todos.



Tengo liquidez, ¿que me recomiendas...? :





Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2009)

-Por cierto, muy bien visto azkuna lo del nikkei, de perder ese nivel de 8000 puntos, podría venir una caída teórica de unos 2700 puntos... ahí es nada...
-UBS baja a Barclays de 170 a 90 y mantiene neutral.

Saludos...

PD: Sigo pensando que el punto importante son los 8100 del IBEX...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Tengo liquidez, ¿que me recomiendas...? :
> Saludos



Lo dijo ayer Azkuna y hoy te hubieses forrado... RBS con un stop loss. Gloria(+19% ahora mismo) o muerte(-5% por ejemplo con el Stop) 

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

no. no me entró la orden ni de palo, la dí media hora tarde, 


hoy vencen futuros del oil, West Texas solo cae el 9%,

los proximos andan por 40$



Las bolsas esperan a Obama claramente


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Tengo liquidez, ¿que me recomiendas...? :
> 
> Saludos



Yo NO miro acciones porque normalmente no tengo mucho tiempo para eso, analizando el Stoxx, el S&P, el euro/dolar y un poco el petroleo ya tengo bastante.

La recomendación es ponerse largos, sin más, yo solo te puedo recomendar el futuro del eurostoxx que es lo que controlo.

Si ves una recomendación para entrar largo en un valor, pues ese mismo podría servirte, ayer por ejemplo los SAN se desplomaron a mínimos históricos pero no recomendaría bancos ni constructoras, tal vez alguna hidroeléctrica o línea aérea que con el crudo enfocando hacia los 30$ deben ser una buena inversión ahora mismo.

edito: las automovilísticas también se benefician de un crudo barato y están muy castigadas.


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2009)

Economía/Empresas.- Repsol resulta precalificada para desarrollar proyectos petrolíferos en Irak

Invertia.com - Economía/Empresas.- Repsol resulta precalificada para desarrollar proyectos petrolíferos en Irak


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> no. no me entró la orden ni de palo, la dí media hora tarde,
> 
> hoy vencen futuros del oil, West Texas solo cae el 9%,
> 
> ...



¿Tienes algún link donde se den las fechas de vencimiento de las materias primas?


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

RBS 25%, grrrrrrr, bueno corramos un tupido velo, y no nos hagamos mala sanagre...

un 25% que se me quedan entre ret. y comisiones en un 20%, grrrr


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Economía/Empresas.- Repsol resulta precalificada para desarrollar proyectos petrolíferos en Irak
> 
> Invertia.com - Economía/Empresas.- Repsol resulta precalificada para desarrollar proyectos petrolíferos en Irak



Pues a ver si por esas, por que el Brent baja más de un $ y el WTI se está yendo a tomar por c**o...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2009)

*Sylvia Madoff
*
Según la revista Fortune la madre de Madoff, fue investigada hace 40 años. Se le dijo que no se seguiría investigando si se iba del negocio, y se fue...Así que ya ven lo de Madoff ¡es genético! :

Saludos...


----------



## Pabajista (20 Ene 2009)

Bueno, pues tras unos dias muy liado con el curro, a ver si retomo las buenas costumbres de andar por aqui un rato a diario...

Yo no se como lo vereis vosotros, pero cuidadito que se puede liar bien, si bajamos un poco más y con volumen no se donde nos vamos, bueno, el grafico dice que a los 8000 o no....

Lo que parece es que si se pasa los 8500 hacia abajo claramente, se cae con fuerza...


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues a ver si por esas, por que el Brent baja más de un $ y el WTI se está yendo a tomar por c**o...



De Repsol estoy viendo demasiadas noticias pilladas por los pelos para 'sujetarla', esto tiene un tufillo a podrido por detrás que apesta, el otro día que si habían encontrado un yacimiento, etc.

Para mi que detrás de estas noticias están la caixa y sacyr sin liquidez y dándose prisa mientras negocian la venta, como la venta prospere la dejarán caer a mínimos, vamos es que no tiene sentido que repsol suba algo con el petroleo cayendo tanto, incluso aunque ellos no tengan reservas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

yo a repsol, lo que tengo visto es que en soportes vitales, casualmente siempre encuentra yacimientos


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> De Repsol estoy viendo demasiadas noticias pilladas por los pelos para 'sujetarla', esto tiene un tufillo a podrido por detrás que apesta, el otro día que si habían encontrado un yacimiento, etc.
> 
> Para mi que detrás de estas noticias están la caixa y sacyr sin liquidez y dándose prisa mientras negocian la venta, como la venta prospere la dejarán caer a mínimos, vamos es que no tiene sentido que repsol suba algo con el petroleo cayendo tanto, incluso aunque ellos no tengan reservas.



OK, sigo dentro de Repsol... voy a ver si analizo los bankitos españoles... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

iberdrola acaba de adelantar al BBVA en capitalizacion bancaria... ya es la tercera


----------



## comparto-piso (20 Ene 2009)

yo tambien estoy en repsol pero subo el stop loss, no me fio nada


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2009)

Hay que ser pacientes.... REPSOL 14,32€ +0,92%


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2009)

Cagüen to... mientras analizaba bankinter a 6,10 se ha puesto a 6,26... :



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Cagüen to... mientras analizaba bankinter a 6,10 se ha puesto a 6,26... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos




Ya tienes controlado lo de ponerte corto?

Buenos días.Quiero sangre.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

*no analices en un solo dia tonuel!!*

otro tema, el euro subio desde las elecciones usa hasta 1,40 aprox.... ahora ha caido por debajo de 1,30...

hoy toma posesion el Barack, tendremos otro repunte hasta 1,60 o sigue cayendo? desde luego, lo que no creo es que haga es que se quede quieto, por mucho q digan los expertos


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Ya tienes controlado lo de ponerte corto?
> 
> Buenos días.Quiero sangre.



Estos de uno-e y BBVA no tienen ETFs inversos o yo no los he visto... :

Y los warrants me parecen un timo en los tiempos que corren... :o

¿Alguna recomendación para operar con ETFs inversos...? Yo también quiero sangre... 




azkunaveteya dijo:


> no analices en un solo dia tonuel!!




Como mucho estaré dentro vestido de largo hoy y mañana... no te preocupes hamijo... 

Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

yo creo que lo unico, lo unico que puede subir de aqui a 2 años, pero no mucho, son los alimentos basicos.... cuando empiecen a subir, pq claro, ese es el tema
Pero no que llegue a niveles del año pasado, que era una sobrada...

y si obama vuelve a hablar hoy del Etanol (espero que no), los fondos tipo UBS de energias alternativas, q invierten en azucar, maiz, madera, etc... vuelven a subir...


Luego otros temas será el Uranio, si habla de nucleares y tal,


de momento, las energeticas renew siguen calentandose no? jeje , aceté aceté


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> *no analices en un solo dia tonuel!!*
> 
> otro tema, el euro subio desde las elecciones usa hasta 1,40 aprox.... ahora ha caido por debajo de 1,30...
> 
> hoy toma posesion el Barack, tendremos otro repunte hasta 1,60 o sigue cayendo? desde luego, lo que no creo es que haga es que se quede quieto, por mucho q digan los expertos



Parece que durante esta semana alcanzaremos el 1.34, si las cosas van muy bien hasta podríamos llegar a 1.37 aunque este escenario, con tanto banco europeo mordiendo el polvo, no es muy probable.


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> *no analices en un solo dia tonuel!!*
> 
> otro tema, el euro subio desde las elecciones usa hasta 1,40 aprox.... ahora ha caido por debajo de 1,30...
> 
> hoy toma posesion el Barack, tendremos otro repunte hasta 1,60 o sigue cayendo? desde luego, lo que no creo es que haga es que se quede quieto, por mucho q digan los expertos




Estoy dentro de EUR/usd y lo compré put a 1,3246.Subió a 1,3360 aprox y yo estaba tirándome de los pelos.
Luego se compró una excavadora y anda por el 1,29.

Tengo el strike en 1,24.


----------



## comparto-piso (20 Ene 2009)

me salgo ya de repsol. algo mas de un 3% de beneficio para unas horas me vale. No quiero sufrir


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

para chamaleon o demas, si le interesa:

CBOT - Products chicago y que a partir del discurso de obama, puede haber meneo... o no...
Bloomberg.com: Energy Prices y Bloomberg.com: Commodity Futures este seulo mirar


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> me salgo ya de repsol. algo mas de un 3% de beneficio para unas horas me vale. No quiero sufrir



Buena jugada al entrar a 14,01€..., pero te vas a perder lo mejor... 





Saludos


----------



## comparto-piso (20 Ene 2009)

me da mucho miedo esta tarde. Para mi compra a 14,01 y venta a 14,47 es suficiente.


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> me da mucho miedo esta tarde. Para mi compra a 14,01 y venta a 14,47 es suficiente.



El dinero no lo es todo hamijo... :o

p'abajo... 



Saludos


----------



## comparto-piso (20 Ene 2009)

sufro demasiado con la bolsa jeje es mas divertida cuando se esta fuera.


----------



## Hagen (20 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Cagüen to... mientras analizaba bankinter a 6,10 se ha puesto a 6,26... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Bankinter tiene que presentar resultados en Breve.


----------



## Sylar (20 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Estoy dentro de EUR/usd y lo compré put a 1,3246.Subió a 1,3360 aprox y yo estaba tirándome de los pelos.
> Luego se compró una excavadora y anda por el 1,29.
> 
> Tengo el strike en 1,24.



Buffete, ví el otro día que ponías una cartera de opciones pero no me enteré de cuanto tenías o te había costado cada una, parecían muchos miles? Es correcto?


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Bankinter tiene que presentar resultados en Breve.



Si, ya lo sabia y creo que serán buenos... pero ahora ya es tarde... 



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Ene 2009)

Los futuros USA en negativo? Vaya recibimiento para el Bronceado!!

Mulder,antes de subir creo que eur caerá hasta cerrar el impulso actual en la zona 1,25.Luego ya NPI.

Me voy a entrenar,imaginaré que el saco es ZP.

Chao.


----------



## arrhenius (20 Ene 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> me salgo ya de repsol. algo mas de un 3% de beneficio para unas horas me vale. No quiero sufrir



un 3% en un dia es un 3*365= 1095% TAE?


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Los futuros USA en negativo? Vaya recibimiento para el Bronceado!!
> 
> Mulder,antes de subir creo que eur caerá hasta cerrar el impulso actual en la zona 1,25.Luego ya NPI.
> 
> ...



en negativo pq ayer chaparon, y no han repercutido lo de los bancos de aqui ayer


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Ene 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> Buffete, ví el otro día que ponías una cartera de opciones pero no me enteré de cuanto tenías o te había costado cada una, parecían muchos miles? Es correcto?



Son "warris"
Es algo que me dí cuenta después de postearlo.Hice el copi-pega sin pensar.

Preferiría eludir el tema,por discreción,aunque si te fijas bien podrás ver el valor total de la cartera.El precio unitario también está,pero que no te fijes,¿vale?

Corto el tema.ZP me espera.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

arrhenius dijo:


> un 3% en un dia es un 3*365= 1095% TAE?



y olvida usted el interes compuesto!! 

pero bueno, que solo hay bolsa 270 dias al año aprox. asi que si! tiene razon


----------



## Sylar (20 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Son "warris"
> Es algo que me dí cuenta después de postearlo.Hice el copi-pega sin pensar.
> 
> Preferiría eludir el tema,por discreción,aunque si te fijas bien podrás ver el valor total de la cartera.El precio unitario también está,pero que no te fijes,¿vale?
> ...



Fijarme yo? Si no sé ni de que me hablas.
Esta conversación no ha tenido lugar.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

esto va pa arriba, pero poco, el indice de confianza aleman mucho mejor que lo previsto


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

BNP... objetivo de caida? le sigo, para que no me pase lo de ayer..


----------



## comparto-piso (20 Ene 2009)

arrhenius dijo:


> un 3% en un dia es un 3*365= 1095% TAE?



Si siempre se acertara.... pero bueno hay que contar que no siempre sale bien, que el 18% se lo llevara hacienda....


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2009)

Bueno chavales... tonuel está fuera, no digo más... ya se puede ir todo a tomar por el culo... 

Compré repsoles a 14,50 y 14,33 y la orden de venta ha entrado a 14,42... así que...


*tonuel..., tonuel...* 



*inversoh... HA HA*


Venga chicos ya me contais luego, que ésto de estar con un ojo en la bolsa me resta productividad... 



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (20 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> bueno Chavales... Tonuel Está Fuera, No Digo Más... Ya Se Puede Ir Todo A Tomar Por El Culo...
> 
> Compré Repsoles A 14,50 Y 14,33 Y La Orden De Venta Ha Entrado A 14,42... Así Que...
> 
> ...



Eres La P*** Machineeeeeeee


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Bueno chavales... tonuel está fuera, no digo más... ya se puede ir todo a tomar por el culo...
> 
> Compré repsoles a 14,50 y 14,33 y la orden de venta ha entrado a 14,42... así que...



Pero sin saber el volumen de compra en cada precio no podemos saber si te ha salido bien o mal la jugada 

A no ser que nos lo digas tu.


----------



## otropepito (20 Ene 2009)

A Nelson se le va a gastar el dedo estas dos semanas. Ha Ha.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> BNP... objetivo de caida? le sigo, para que no me pase lo de ayer..



-8%.... joder mas abajo que en noviembre u octubre.... un 3% menos que entonces

esto pinta mal mal mal, no me meto ni jarto grifa... pero le sigo... a ver si va a empezar a tirar este de otros poco a poco...


----------



## Pabajista (20 Ene 2009)

Ojito, Ojito...


----------



## Hagen (20 Ene 2009)

La bolsa esta estos dias para mirar con lupa........... se dio la vuelta el enfermo


----------



## Tupper (20 Ene 2009)

Buenos días a todos.

Lloyd's Bank *-22%*


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)




----------



## Pabajista (20 Ene 2009)

Cuidado que aparece volumen y bajamos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Ene 2009)

Pabajista dijo:


> Cuidado que aparece volumen y bajamos



Hasta casi el 8000 se puede bajar incluso sin volumen, si en 8500 el volumen ya empieza a subir es que se puede estar preparando un ataque serio al 8000. :


----------



## Hagen (20 Ene 2009)

vamos a ver si superamos minimos intradia de ayer.... 

Wellcome Mr. Obama


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

Economía/Empresas.- Logitech redujo su beneficio neto un 70% en el tercer trimestre, hasta los 31,2 millones. europapress.es


----------



## Tupper (20 Ene 2009)

And the winner is...Lloyd's Bank *-50%*

LLOY 34,00 -31,00 *-47,7% *70,70 33,80 52.050.689 203.077 33,53% 0,85 12:22

Algo huele a podrido en los bancos...


----------



## Hagen (20 Ene 2009)

ahora creo que ya hemos barrido largos..... ahora si que podemos dar la bienvenida....


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Ene 2009)

Yo creo que ni dios tiene ni puta idea. En estos momentos no vale de nada ningun tipo de analisis, la bolsa va a su bola, esto es como echar la bonoloto.


----------



## Hagen (20 Ene 2009)

Es meterte y aguantar, y cuando pase por tu lado salirse....

Nelson lo ha entendido, "no luches contra la corriente, usa la corriente a tu favor" pequeño saltamontes.....

Lo que esta claro es que la tendencia es bajista......


----------



## Pabajista (20 Ene 2009)

Pues yo creia que pasados los 8500 ibamos a caer más, pero nos dedicamos a esperar al moreno a ver que dice...


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


>



Según ese cuadro lo seguro es invertir en Santanderes, Banestos, BBVA's o Enagases.

Lo menos recomendable que hay ahora mismo para entrar, en general.


----------



## chameleon (20 Ene 2009)

no es una bonoloto y no es bajista

hay que tener liquidez para entrar la próxima semana con el ibex en 7800

seguimos laterales subiendo y bajando hasta el verano. hay tiempo de hacer mucha pasta


----------



## Hagen (20 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> no es una bonoloto y no es bajista
> 
> hay que tener liquidez para entrar la próxima semana con el ibex en 7800
> 
> seguimos laterales subiendo y bajando hasta el verano. hay tiempo de hacer mucha pasta



Sip, pero prefiero verlo mu claritooo............ 

Hay esos días que caia la bolsa un 8%, y se hablaba de capitulación de los mercados..... esos volveran....como las oscuras golondrinas....

Estamos en capilla


----------



## Pabajista (20 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Sip, pero prefiero verlo mu claritooo............
> 
> Hay esos días que caia la bolsa un 8%, y se hablaba de capitulación de los mercados..... esos volveran....como las oscuras golondrinas....
> 
> Estamos en capilla



Pese a mi sed de sangre, me uno ala corriente "conservadora"


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Yo creo que ni dios tiene ni puta idea. En estos momentos no vale de nada ningun tipo de analisis, la bolsa va a su bola, esto es como echar la bonoloto.




Te voy a explicar lo que es la bolsa.Ahora que no nos oye nadie.

¿Has jugado alguna vez a la cerilla?
Pues esto es lo mismo.Los inversores se van pasando una cerilla encendida y cuando empieza a quemar los dedos ya nadie se la coge y termina chamusquito.

No sé si me explico...

Lo de repsol se llama distribución.Es un factor con el que Tonuel tendrá que familiarizarse si quiere mejorar sus rendimientos.

Saludos.


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (20 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> no es una bonoloto y no es bajista
> 
> hay que tener liquidez para entrar la próxima semana con el ibex en 7800
> 
> seguimos laterales subiendo y bajando hasta el verano. hay tiempo de hacer mucha pasta




¿de verdad te crees que sabes lo que dices?


----------



## wsleone (20 Ene 2009)

yo sigo fuera esperando con la artillería


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Ene 2009)

Hay que hacer una porra, ¿se romperá el 8500 y llegaremos a visitar el 8000-7800?, ¿se romperá el 8000?

Es que cualquiera hace predicciones, por poner un ejemplo referido al Ibex: 

-Por un lado, mucha crisis y mucho descenso de consumo y, aparentemente, una empresa como Telefónica, cuyos servicios son muy prescindibles (no vende agua, no vende gas, no vende electricidad, no vende gasolina) y a la cual le viene muy mal que suba la morosidad bancaria (si no pagas la hipoteca mal vas a pagar el teléfono), todavía no ha reflejado en sus cuentas absolutamente ningún impacto.

- Por otro lado, empresas que venden productos con demandas consideradas hasta ahora súper-inelásticas como Repsol, podrían sufrir bastante, basta considerar un detalle, Roberto Centeno (que sabe mucho del tema petrolero, ha sido y es directivo de empresas petroleras) dice que sus estimaciones del PIB las hace en base al consumo de gasóleos, y dice que hay una caída en dicho consumo *del 15%* :

Por otra parte, si esto ya se sabe, ya estaría descontado... :

Yo digo que llegamos cerca del 8000 pero que no lo rompemos (salvo descomunal subida del volumen a medida que nos acerquemos).


----------



## Kujire (20 Ene 2009)

*Good Morning Spain!!!*

Tenéis preparados los bocatas y las tortitas? ... y las palomitas?

Se os ve un poco nerviosos, en fin, quién dijo que esto era para funcis??? no tenteis a la suerte y dejad el trabajo sucio para los "pofesionahles" que le tienen preparado un recibimiento por todo lo alto al nuevo inquilino, lo de inquilino es muy apropiado, por lo menos va a estar de prestadoorque si tuviera que pagar la hipoteca ...

Por lo demás el día pinta ligeramente bajista, con poco volúmen, así que hasta cierto punto todo puede pasar, si acabamos en positivo será por el efecto Obama.

Sin subestimar los "poderes" de este hombre, hoy estamos de celebración y eso se respira a pie de calle, la gente considera este evento tan importante como los JJ:OO!!

Bien, el Tesoro ha pedido info mensual sobre los créditos e hipos que los bancos se han negado a facilitar. Se le solicita a BoA, Citi y JP y ahora no se pueden negar dado que el gob es accionista. Está claro que el gob quiere ver el crédito fluir nuevamente ... esto es interesante pero a quién van a prestar?

Por último, decir que yo no sé de bolsa y la que dice que sabe miente y es tan soberbi@ que la acabará sufriendo, lo que una tiene es un sistema que se comporta de una determinada forma y que a veces se asemeja al comportamiento bursátil, ese sistema funciona para mí, y me hace ganar dinero y eso es al final lo que vale. *La bolsa no es para todo el mundo, lo mismo que en la vida no tod@s haríamos ciertas cosas que nuestros vecinos hacen, no lo tienes porqué entender* o aceptar pero creo que es nuestra obligación el respetar las posturas de los demás por muy descabelladas que nos parezcan, porque gracias a estas posturas podemos evaluar nuestro sistema contra ellas, si nadie se moja y no se apuesta no se avanza. *Por lo tanto a los que se mojan les estoy muy agradecida!*


----------



## Bipotecado. (20 Ene 2009)

Hola buenas :
suelo seguir este hilo,para ver si aprendo un poquillo ya que me interesa,
alguien me podria explicar brebemente que es eso del volumen,porque cada vez que os lo leo me quedo con cara pez.

Gracias.


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2009)

Bipotecado. dijo:


> Hola buenas :
> suelo seguir este hilo,para ver si aprendo un poquillo ya que me interesa,
> alguien me podria explicar brebemente que es eso del volumen,porque cada vez que os lo leo me quedo con cara pez.
> 
> Gracias.



El volumen es el número de acciones o contratos que cambian de manos en un periodo determinado de tiempo, si ves un gráfico diario la barra de volumen de ese día refleja cuantas acciones se cruzaron en ese mismo día en total, si ves un gráfico de 60 minutos, la barra de volumen indica cuantas acciones cambiaron de manos durante esa hora.


----------



## Bipotecado. (20 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen es el número de acciones o contratos que cambian de manos en un periodo determinado de tiempo, si ves un gráfico diario la barra de volumen de ese día refleja cuantas acciones se cruzaron en ese mismo día en total, si ves un gráfico de 60 minutos, la barra de volumen indica cuantas acciones cambiaron de manos durante esa hora.



Muy buena explicación , con eso se ve claramente porque es tan importante el volumen tanto en una bajada y en una subida.

gracias mulder.


----------



## Kujire (20 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News .... desde el Lincoll Memorial*

La gente ha estado reservando sitio desde la madrugada...



> Obama y su familia preparados para dirigirse a una capilla para rezar ... antes de la ceremonia. Luego se dirigirá a la Casablanca en compañia de Joe Biden (vice) donde será reicibido por Bush y Chenney. Este trayecto es de unos 4km.


----------



## Räikkonen (20 Ene 2009)

> Obama y su familia preparados para dirigirse a una capilla para rezar ... antes de la ceremonia. Luego se dirigirá a la Casablanca en compañia de Joe Biden (vice) donde será reicibido por Bush y Chenney. Este trayecto es de unos 4km.



Espero que no hagan el trayecto en un coche descapotable...y que no pasen por ninguna calle llamada Dallas... :


----------



## Hagen (20 Ene 2009)

Santander -3%...... parece que iremos a ver los 7700


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2009)

Parece que hay movimientos de compra en repsol...


----------



## Dolmen (20 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Santander -3%...... parece que iremos a ver los 7700



Si es que le crecen los enanos (colonias de ellos)
Santander provisiona 2000 millones por la ruina de RBS y Fortis | Noticias de Empresa
Santander provisiona 2.000 millones por la ruina de RBS y Fortis
El banco español ha perdido el 80% del valor de sus inversiones


----------



## Kujire (20 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News .... desde el Lincoll Memorial*

Os puedo comentar como curiosidad que *el mercado abrirá hoy desde el Lincoll Memorial en W DC, es decir, van a tocar la típica campana desde las escalinatas del monumento a Lincoll.*

En dos horas desde ahora enpezará el show, por lo que habrá que estar pendientes de cómo vaya la sesión a medida que nos acercamos a las 11.00 am hora de aki las 17.00 horas de España(una hora menos para las canarias)

La seguridad es tremenda, y no el coche no es descapotable, es como no el Cadillac Lincoll blindado que debe pesar cómo un tanque. *Google, Citi, Microsoft han contribuido con más 150K cada uno, Steven Spielberg más de 200K etc... a esta ceremonia*, es decir, todo lo que podreis ver por la tele ha sido pagado con dinero privado, para el difrute y la gloria de los contribuyentes.

:.. en este momento Mr. Obama y su esposa (que me encanta por su sencillez ... y creo que es la que manda) rezan en la capilla St. John's prácticamente al lado de la Casablanca .... 9:50 Saliendo de la capilla y de vuelta al carro ...

Por cierto, Khaskari(ayte. de Hank) hará pública la info facilitada por los bancos a los que se les ha dado pasta de los TARP


----------



## kokaine (20 Ene 2009)

mmm parece q muchos teneis dudas, pero yo es que veo clarisimo con todo lo que leo que el ibex va a bajar de 8000, el truco estara en saber donde parará y meteternos cual buitres carroñeros. Pero claro puede parar en 7800, o 7500 o...........5000?

El santander no os huele cada vez peor??
Se come todos los marrones bancarios del mundo (lemman, madoff, meinland, RBS...), encima al comienzo de la crisis fueron de sobraos comprando bancos, sus acciones se han desplomado un 80% y todavia no se ve el fondo................... yo sin ser un experto ni nada parecido, apostaria a q el primer banco que petara en españa (y q por tanto tuviera q ser intervenido) seria el santander.


PD:Me llaman rappel en mi tiempo libre.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ene 2009)

kokaine dijo:


> mmm parece q muchos teneis dudas, pero yo es que veo clarisimo con todo lo que leo que el ibex va a bajar de 8000, el truco estara en saber donde parará y meteternos cual buitres carroñeros. Pero claro puede parar en 7800, o 7500 o...........5000?
> 
> El santander no os huele cada vez peor??
> Se come todos los marrones bancarios del mundo (lemman, madoff, meinland, RBS...), encima al comienzo de la crisis fueron de sobraos comprando bancos, sus acciones se han desplomado un 80% y todavia no se ve el fondo................... yo sin ser un experto ni nada parecido, *apostaria a q el primer banco que petara en españa (y q por tanto tuviera q ser intervenido) seria el santander*.
> ...



si,si
.............


----------



## otropepito (20 Ene 2009)

Kokaine en vez de apostar con nosotros tu idiosincrasia..., ¿por que no te pones bajista con el Santander y te lo apuestas contra el mercado?

Sin acritud. Y recibe un cordial saludo de mi parte.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Ene 2009)

Ojo con los T-Bond, bolsas bajando ---> bonos subiendo, pero eso no es lo que pasa, los bonos bajan de precio o lo que es igual aumentan su rendimiento y el aumento acumulado entre el viernes pasado y hoy es espectacular.

10-YEAR TREASURY NOTE
(Chicago Options: ^TNX)
Indice segun rendimientos, no precios.
9:30AM ET

Index Value:	2.4900
Change:	Up 0.1910 (8.29%)


----------



## rosonero (20 Ene 2009)

URGENTE Wall Street abre con caídas superiores al 1%

Cotizalia

Cantar conmigo: _Se va el caimán, se va el caimán, se va para barranquilla ..._


----------



## Misterio (20 Ene 2009)

Otra hostia de cuidao de los bancos americanos.


----------



## Pabajista (20 Ene 2009)

Aguantan mas o menos las puñeteras...


----------



## Kujire (20 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

Dow 8,127.90 -153.32 (-1.85%)

Obamas en la CasaBlanca, se sacan la foto con los Bush .... a tomar café o té ...


----------



## dillei (20 Ene 2009)

¿Cuanto pierde ya el ibex en lo que va de año?

:


----------



## otropepito (20 Ene 2009)

He oido por aquí una regla, o ley (es un decir) que decía algo así como: "siete jornadas de bajadas... a la octava toca subida". Sin embargo ya llevamos 9 jornadas de caida continua. 

¿Podemos ya decir: Octubre-2008 = Enero-2009 ?

Por cierto IBEX 8300 y bajando. ¡¡ TONUEL no te vayas muy lejos!!


----------



## Pabajista (20 Ene 2009)

dillei dijo:


> ¿Cuanto pierde ya el ibex en lo que va de año?
> 
> :



Apertura 02 de Enero => 9.262,00
Cierre 19 Enero => 8.494,80


----------



## Kujire (20 Ene 2009)

Dow 8,137.46 -143.76 (-1.74%)
S&P 500 828.84 -21.28 (-2.50%)
Nasdaq 1,491.53 -37.80 (-2.47%)

Si hay remontada al final ... el día puede ser de leyenda


----------



## Tupper (20 Ene 2009)

Joderrr cómo está el patio, esto no me lo esperaba. Daba por sentado una pequeña subida sin sentido por la nueva toma de posesión. Pero ha sido darle a la campana e irse pa bajo en picado.


----------



## Misterio (20 Ene 2009)

Ahora se lo comunicaran a Obama por línea interna y ya verás como dice algo para amansar a las masas, lo que no se me ocurre es el que puede decir porque qué mas queda por hacer?.


----------



## dillei (20 Ene 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Joderrr cómo está el patio, esto no me lo esperaba. Daba por sentado una pequeña subida sin sentido por la nueva toma de posesión. Pero ha sido darle a la campana e irse pa bajo en picado.



Ya dijo mulder que lunes y martes subia


----------



## Kujire (20 Ene 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Joderrr cómo está el patio, esto no me lo esperaba. Daba por sentado una pequeña subida sin sentido por la nueva toma de posesión. Pero ha sido darle a la campana e irse pa bajo en picado.



La peli acaba de empezar y hay que recordar a la gente que estamos muy muy malitos, parece que esta peli tiene que acabar con un final feliz ...pero nadie ha dicho cómo debe de empezar, asi que todos de gala para recibirlo.

Dow 8,136.10 -145.12 (-1.75%)
S&P 500 828.45 -21.67 (-2.55%)
Nasdaq 1,487.09 -42.24 (-2.76%)


----------



## chameleon (20 Ene 2009)

USA si que tenía que caer, para ajustar a la bajada que no tuvo ayer
pero nosotros nos la estamos pegando muchísimo, incluso comparado con los europeos

mirad quienes bajan... son los bancos y constructoras los que arrastran a todo el IBEX

iberdrola en positivo

edit: no me puedo resistir: los pisos nunca bajan


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2009)

Buenas tardes ibexeros!!!! Estamos a menos de 200 puntos de los green-gos!!!


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2009)

dillei dijo:


> Ya dijo mulder que lunes y martes subia



La verdad es que entre la cotización del ibex y la del futuro del Stoxx hay diferencias bastante grandes, por ejemplo:

- jueves pasado. ibex down, Stoxx up
- viernes pasado: ibex up, stoxx down
- ayer: ibex down, stoxx down
- hoy: creo que el ibex acabará down y el stoxx up.

Alguno de esos días acerté con el Stoxx y fallé, evidentemente, con el Ibex. Es la diferencia entre cerrar a las 17:30 o hacerlo a las 22:00, de ahí que me importe poco que se cierre verde o rojo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> He oido por aquí una regla, o ley (es un decir) que decía algo así como: "siete jornadas de bajadas... a la octava toca subida". Sin embargo ya llevamos 9 jornadas de caida continua.
> 
> ¿Podemos ya decir: Octubre-2008 = Enero-2009 ?
> 
> Por cierto IBEX 8300 y bajando. ¡¡ TONUEL no te vayas muy lejos!!



19/01/09 8.494,80 -125,30 -1,45 8.788,30 8.389,90
*16/01/09 8.620,10 9,00 0,10 8.884,00 8.620,10
**15/01/09 8.611,10 -81,60 -0,94 8.725,30 8.500,40
14/01/09 8.692,70 -364,60 -4,03 9.138,30 8.594,20
13/01/09 9.057,30 -142,60 -1,55 9.111,60 8.920,20
12/01/09 9.199,90 -178,60 -1,90 9.350,60 9.179,20
9/01/09 9.378,50 -91,00 -0,96 9.529,00 9.309,50
8/01/09 9.469,50 -100,50 -1,05 9.576,10 9.357,70
7/01/09 9.570,00 -154,00 -1,58 9.726,20 9.503,80*

7 días de bajadas, el viernes fue de subida  mínima (0,1%), pero subida...

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (20 Ene 2009)

Las magistrados de la Corte Suprema han tenido un madrugón bueno y son los primeros en llegar al capitolio.

La banda toca, los niños cantan y WS se levan--- no todavía no. Los impacientes se empiezan a preguntar si habrá rally o no ...

El discurso de Obama durará alrededor de 20-25minutos ... será interesante saber cómo los mercados evolucionan ...

Dow 8,151.08  -130.14 (-1.57%)
S&P 500 830.59 -19.53 (-2.30%)
Nasdaq 1,489.50 -39.83 (-2.60%)

El Dow hace boing


----------



## Tupper (20 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> La peli acaba de empezar...



Poz no sé si me quiero quedar a verla hasta el final.

A veces, veo endeudamiento público...


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2009)

Y otra cosa, igual que hay por este hilo alguien que dice que no se pierde hasta que se cierra la posición, nadie puede estar equivocado hasta que el mercado cierre


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Ene 2009)

Estaba mirando el baltic dry index y se me ha ocurrido una cosa, ¿qué tal estaría comprar acciones de alguna empresa naviera?, dicen que la globalización no hay quien la pare, una vez nos recuperemos cambiará el mapa de exportadores-importadores, Japón puede que exporte menos, Usa puede que exporte más e importe menos, pero las navieras que estén menos endeudadas y aguanten el temporal pueden salir beneficiadas.

¿Alguno conoce empresas de este tipo?

PD: sí ya sé que ahora está el Ibex interesante, pero es que si no me distraigo con algo igual compro repsoles que acaban de bajar de 14...


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Estaba mirando el baltic dry index y se me ha ocurrido una cosa, ¿qué tal estaría comprar acciones de alguna empresa naviera?, dicen que la globalización no hay quien la pare, una vez nos recuperemos cambiará el mapa de exportadores-importadores, Japón puede que exporte menos, Usa puede que exporte más e importe menos, pero las navieras que estén menos endeudadas y aguanten el temporal pueden salir beneficiadas.
> 
> ¿Alguno conoce empresas de este tipo?
> 
> PD: sí ya sé que ahora está el Ibex interesante, pero es que si no me distraigo con algo igual compro repsoles que acaban de bajar de 14...



Yo solo veo interesante comprar navieras si el precio de las materias primas, los alimentos y el petroleo se recupera, de otra forma la cosa va a ir a la baja. En USA hay ahora mismo hasta barcos almacenando reservas de petroleo porque los almacenes no dan para más y eso significa mal negocio para las navieras.


----------



## chameleon (20 Ene 2009)

off topic: por cierto, el petróleo refinado tiene caducidad. osea, que nadie piense forrarse metiéndo en un tanque gasolina porque aparte de ser ilegal, se degrada y puede hasta estropear el inyector 

que en españa somos capaces de todo  ...


----------



## kokaine (20 Ene 2009)

otropepito, tienes razon, lo unico que como ya comente antes no tengo apenas idea de esto y mis operaciones en bolsa se limitan a comprar/vender acciones.

No utilizo futuros pq realmente no se ni como funcionan....

jeje


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2009)

El san está de lastre, como lleguemos al 5,25€ .... por ahora vamos encaminados , 5,43€


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2009)

*BIENVENIDO MISTER OBAMA!!!! *

*BANK OF AMERICA -17%
CITIGROUP -11%
JPMORGAN -11%
*
Saludos...

PD: De Cárpatos...*El Departamento de Seguridad habla de amenazas de seguridad en el acto de investidura* :


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo solo veo interesante comprar navieras si el precio de las materias primas, los alimentos y el petroleo se recupera, de otra forma la cosa va a ir a la baja. En USA hay ahora mismo hasta barcos almacenando reservas de petroleo porque los almacenes no dan para más y eso significa mal negocio para las navieras.



Ya, ya, pero mira la información pública que tienen que estar descontando los precios actuales:







Ahora mismo el tráfico marítimo está por los suelos, tienen que estar perdiendo dinero todas, la que más aguante se puede encontrar con disfrutar de la recuperación teniendo flotas de segunda mano a precio de saldo, combustible más barato, astilleros con exceso de capacidad...

Me refiero a comprar acciones de alguna naviera sin mirar ni su tamaño, ni las rutas en las que navega ni nada de nada, exclusivamente mirar sus ratios de endeudamiento y su posición financiera.

Ni eficiencia, ni tamaño, ni hostias, capacidad de aguante. Imagínate que una empresa naviera, por pura chiripa, por casualidad, no había llevado a cabo inversiones en nuevos barcos, y ahora llega esto, el desastre, se hunden los fletes, pues tendrá una posición mucho mejor que otra empresa que se hubiera comprado barcos hace un año...


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ya, ya, pero mira la información pública que tienen que estar descontando los precios actuales:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si te apetece entrar en modo leoncio, vamos que hold on sin stops pues es probable que necesites muuucha paciencia, pero que al final ganes (aunque pueden pasar años antes de eso). De todas formas ya estoy viendo algún analisis que dice que el petroleo llegará a 10$ dentro no mucho tiempo.

Un petroleo a 10$ implica bajón en el resto de commodities, agravamiento de la crisis y, en consecuencia, menos demanda de transporte y menos fletes.


----------



## chameleon (20 Ene 2009)

nos estamos despeñando

tiene que haber un rebote técnico ya, nos vamos a dejar 1400 puntos sin respirar...


----------



## Rocket (20 Ene 2009)

Estan todos los bancos perdiendo entre un 5% y un 6%... Tonuel, donde estas??? :


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El san está de lastre, como lleguemos al 5,25€ .... por ahora vamos encaminados , 5,43€



anti patriota


----------



## Pabajista (20 Ene 2009)

Y yo que pensaba que el moreno hoy vendria a nuestro rescate...


----------



## chameleon (20 Ene 2009)

IBEX 8280 -230 puntos

que pasa, ¿vamos a llegar a 8000 esta semana?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2009)

Están inyectando dinero a bancos españoles?:

Cárpatos:
"...Volvemos a las andadas. En cuanto en Wall Street los bancos han vuelto a desplomarte el 10% el pesimismo es otra vez protagonista si es que no lo ha sido alguna vez. *Las noticias acerca de las posibilidad de inyecciones de capital en nuestros bancos dan la puntilla.*"

Saludos...


----------



## iLuso (20 Ene 2009)

Rocket dijo:


> Estan todos los bancos perdiendo entre un 5% y un 6%... Tonuel, donde estas??? :



Todos no, ING va perdiendo el 21% !!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2009)

*IBEX 8255*

Mínimos de 13 años para Bank of America :







Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

joer, he perdido lo del lloyds...


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

no tenis fé!


----------



## otropepito (20 Ene 2009)

kokaine dijo:


> otropepito, tienes razon, lo unico que como ya comente antes no tengo apenas idea de esto y mis operaciones en bolsa se limitan a comprar/vender acciones.
> 
> No utilizo futuros pq realmente no se ni como funcionan....
> 
> jeje



Bueno, reconozco que lo que tú querías es hacer una apuesta al aire y he sido un poco duro. Encima que yo siempre me apunto a las porras. 

Una web que da un buen chapuzón es la de Invertir en Bolsa


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2009)

130 puntos de diferencia DOW-IBEX...

Dedicado a WBuffete: Po-De-Mos!!!!!


----------



## kane (20 Ene 2009)

Joder vaya ostión :


----------



## Rocket (20 Ene 2009)

Esto acabara con una segunda inyeccion de capital a todo quisqui y por lo bajini, como de costumbre.

Eso si, los bancos lo usaran para tapar sus agujeros multimillonarios y evitar la quiebra, jamas para prestar.


----------



## Kujire (20 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News .... desde el Lincoll Memorial*



> La limusina presidencial se pone en marcha y camina hacia el Lincoll Memorial. Cada metro hay un policía/agente/militar/FBI etc,... poco público en las aceras: no los han dejado acercarse



Ahora empieza en show...

Dow 8,115.56 -165.66 (-2.00%)
S&P 500 828.08 -22.04 (-2.59%)
Nasdaq 1,484.81 -44.52 (-2.91%)

El Dow va para abajo. En una hora Obama será presidente.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2009)

Citigroup se acerca a mínimos históricos!!!! :::







Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

los 6000 es el objetivo


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2009)

Esto se anima..., estaba claro que la semana era alcista... :o



Saludos


----------



## Riviera (20 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ahora empieza en show...
> 
> 
> 
> > Yo tambien acabo de oir el chupinazo ¡arriba!


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

kujire, lo dan en rtve.es en internet...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Esto se anima..., estaba claro que la semana era alcista...
> 
> Saludos



Tonuel, vendiste en el mejor momento... estas hecho todo un broker!!!!

PD: Como fue, ondas de Elliot, Fibonacci, Estocásticos, RSI, MACD...? Como lo viste?


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel, vendiste en el mejor momento... estas hecho todo un broker!!!!
> 
> PD: Como fue, ondas de Elliot, Fibonacci, Estocásticos, RSI, MACD...? Como lo viste?



Ejperiencia hamijo... ejperiencia... :o


Santander a las 17:14; -9,29% 

5,27€


¿Cuando reparten estos dividendo? :




Lo digo por operar o no operar en consecuencia..., ejtá baratooooo... 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2009)

Hoy nos vamos al guano, es así como se recibe a un presi demócrata 

Parece que el Stoxx va en caida hacia el 2184, donde tendremos un pequeño rebote. Ayer estuve mirando opciones y el grueso de los put estaba entre los strikes 2200 y 2000, yo tengo un objetivo marcado ya desde la semana pasada de 2071, esperaba que corrigiera un poco, pero ha corregido bastante menos de lo que me esperaba.

Nos vamos a toda velocidad hacia los mínimos de la última década.


----------



## Tupper (20 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Citigroup se acerca a mínimos históricos!!!! :::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, esa gráfica da miedo.


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2009)

SAN a 5,29€


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (20 Ene 2009)

Buenaasss

Pasaba por aquí un ratito a reirme viendo cómo se evapora el dinero. :


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2009)

Venga un poquito más y llegamos a 5,25 ahora estamos en 5,27€ SAN


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Joder, esa gráfica da miedo.



Pero el yuri tb baja, y todos estamos muy contentos... y total, quién es Citigroup? o BoA? Santander y BBVA son mucho mejores... donde va a parar!!!!

Saludos...


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Ene 2009)

iLuso dijo:


> Todos no, ING va perdiendo el 21% !!!!!



Aqui hay una cosa que no entiendo, ING en el Eurostoxx -9% y su ADR en el Dow -21%, vale que el euro perdio un poco pero no es para tanto. Alguien me lo explica ?


----------



## INTRUDER (20 Ene 2009)

Ya queda menos para SAN 3.5. (05-09)

Antes habra dos rebotes y llegara hasta los 8.70 (04-09)

Despues la bajada hasta el 3.5. 

Por cierto, no es seguro que la compra a 3.5 sea una buena idea, las nuevas proyecciones de mi equipo de "analistos" dan un suelo de 1.7 €. antes de fin de 2010 (Ibex 2700):


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2009)

Algún dia os explicaré como se mueven los mercados... :o








Saludos


----------



## Rocket (20 Ene 2009)

Tranquilizaos, que el ibex esta bajando para coger impulso... o no


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (20 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel, vendiste en el mejor momento... estas hecho todo un broker!!!!
> 
> PD: Como fue, ondas de Elliot, Fibonacci, Estocásticos, RSI, MACD...? Como lo viste?



pues viendo que no paran de mentir y de ocultar datos tarde o temprano tenían que caer


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2009)

INTRUDER dijo:


> Ya queda menos para SAN 3.5. (05-09)
> 
> Antes habra dos rebotes y llegara hasta los 8.70 (04-09)
> 
> ...



Lo del 8,7€ se te ha ido la pinza!!!!! bajada de 8,7 en Abril a 3,5 en Mayo!!!! MAD-MAX está en la ciudad???? :

PD: Podrías decirme qué tipo de análisis haces..? Gracias adelantadas...


----------



## otropepito (20 Ene 2009)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Buenaasss
> 
> Pasaba por aquí un ratito a reirme viendo cómo se evapora el dinero. :



Bienvenido, pasa al fondo, en la nevera hay cervecita fría. Pilla una, tráeme otra a mí y siéntate donde puedas que aquí estamos todos  "el gran bujero".


----------



## INTRUDER (20 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo del 8,7€ se te ha ido la pinza!!!!! bajada de 8,7 en Abril a 3,5 en Mayo!!!! MAD-MAX está en la ciudad???? :



Cuenta que mis "analistos" estan en Raticulin, por lo que sus mensajes llegan algo confusos y con retardo. Pero si, eso dicen .........


----------



## kane (20 Ene 2009)

En Boadilla están buscando como locos ...


----------



## Rocket (20 Ene 2009)

Bajon... IBEX -272 puntos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2009)

*OBAMA WE LOVE YOU!!!!
YES, WE CAN!!!*
*
BoA -21%
Citi -11%
JPM -13%*

Saludos...

PD: El Yes, we can viene a ser nuestro Po-De-Mos, no?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2009)

INTRUDER dijo:


> Cuenta que mis "analistos" estan en Raticulin, por lo que sus mensajes llegan algo confusos y con retardo. Pero si, eso dicen .........



Ah, vale te lo estás inventando...  Es que mis análisis llegan a cifras parecidas pero no tan bestias, y me había extrañado...

Nada, nada... no hay nada que leer, circulen....


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (20 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *OBAMA WE LOVE YOU!!!!
> YES, WE CAN!!!*
> *
> BoA -21%
> ...



Qué,¿descuentan un atentado del KKK durante la investidura de Obama?


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo del 8,7€ se te ha ido la pinza!!!!! bajada de 8,7 en Abril a 3,5 en Mayo!!!! MAD-MAX está en la ciudad???? :
> 
> PD: Podrías decirme qué tipo de análisis haces..? Gracias adelantadas...



no salgan a la calle sin sus latillas de atun


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2009)

Como cerrará el SAN, sobre los 5,40€ veremos!


----------



## Tupper (20 Ene 2009)

San *-10%*........


----------



## Dolmen (20 Ene 2009)

Lo mismo pasó cuando lo eligieron: inmediatamente antes, el efecto Obama provocó subidas, pero recuerdo desplomes el día de la elección (era un perfecto compra con el rumor y vende con la noticia).

Le elección llega en un momento en que de poco sirven ya las medidas para revitalizar las bolsas, pues es evidente que incluso con ellas el sistema está en quiebra.

Puede llegar el momento de la claudicación de continuar así. Los desplomes bancarios de ayer, el mismo día en que los ingleses "restauraban" sus sistema banacario,pueso en evidencia que las pasadas subidas no han sido más que un bluf sin consistencia.


Lo de San tiene su lógica: primero Banif y Lehman, después Madoff, ampliaciones, ahora pérdidas millorarias en fantásticas inversiones. Francamente, de meter dinero en algún banco español, yo prefería BBV.
En la época de alegría prestataria, a San le iban las hipotecas de alto riesgo, mientras que al BBV no.


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2009)

Ha cerrado a 5,37€


----------



## explorador (20 Ene 2009)

para el IBEX hoy ha sido el "d-efecto obama"


----------



## Rocket (20 Ene 2009)

Dios... despues del batacazo, me asomo por la ventana, y se ha pusto a nevar... y encima con ventisca (zona noroeste comunidad de madrid) :

El fin del mundo!


----------



## INTRUDER (20 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ah, *vale te lo estás inventando*...  Es que mis análisis llegan a cifras parecidas pero no tan bestias, y me había extrañado...
> 
> Nada, nada... no hay nada que leer, circulen....



Tambien se inventaron lo de Lehman, lo de Madoff, lo de ... Hoy. Va en serio:


----------



## Kujire (20 Ene 2009)

Las 1ras damas ya están en sus posiciones ... y el Dow buscando los mínimos

Todos esperando a Obama, Bush y Biden correteando para llegar a tiempo ...

Dow 8,134.67 -146.55 (-1.77%)
S&P 500 828.62 -21.50 (-2.53%)
Nasdaq 1,484.34 -44.99 (-2.94%)


----------



## rosonero (20 Ene 2009)

La bolsa, como con los pisos: esperar con unas palomitas y cervecita. 

Por cierto, desde que Tonuel se metió a broker el ibex camino de los infiernos 
Es el contrapeso a la mano de Dios 

Por cierto 2. Hasta los huevos de la película "Obama presidente".

Edito que veo que ha quedado justo después del comentario de kujire, no es personal, al contrario sigo siempre sus cuitas americanas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2009)

INTRUDER dijo:


> Tambien se inventaron lo de Lehman, lo de Madoff, lo de ... Hoy. Va en serio:



Ah, perdona, como me hablabas de no se qué de unos amigos de Raticulín... : Entonces, se puede hablar un poco del análisis o es Top Secret? :

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (20 Ene 2009)

Obama ya está sentado

El dow se recupera un poco ...

Dow 8,154.58 -126.64 (-1.53%)
S&P 500 831.41 -18.71 (-2.20%)
Nasdaq 1,488.06 -41.27 (-2.70%)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2009)

Tiempos aciagos nos ha tocado vivir…

*LLOYDS -31,08%
KBC -23,71%
BARCLAYS -17,16%
SGENERALE -13,67%
ING -13,49%
HBOS -13,46%
BNP -13,33%
RBS -11,21%
FORTIS -9,84%
SANTANDER -7,57%
CAGRICOLE -6,98%
UNICREDIT -6,81%
COMMERZBANK-6,6%
UBS -6,27%
BBVA-5,81%
DBANK -5,14%
POPULAR -4,58%
HSBC-3,19%
*

Banca pierde, gana rojo... :


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Ene 2009)

El Santander ha tenido que provisionar el doble de esto:

One Billion Dollars | woohome - not only around the home

Por cierto, el volumen en el Ibex ha sido muy alto.


----------



## Kujire (20 Ene 2009)

nada el DOW NO RECUPERA y se vuelve para abajo

Dow 8,126.15 -155.07 (-1.87%)
S&P 500 827.83 -22.29 (-2.62%)
Nasdaq 1,481.65 -47.68 (-3.12%)

Obama 5 mins de su speech


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2009)

Repsol ha roto el soporte de los 13,95€ de momento no las vendo por menos de 15,00€

Está todo muy silenciado, OPA en progress.


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2009)

20-11-2008 EUR 13,11 Mínimo REPSOL 

Nos queda un soporte de 13,70€


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 20-11-2008 EUR 13,11 Mínimo REPSOL
> 
> Nos queda un soporte de 13,70€



Tanto hablar de Repsol en este hilo, que al final he mirado su gráfico... 

Creo que se encamina hacia los 12,45/50. Si aguantara ahí seria muy buena señal, y abriría largos a saco. Si pasa el 12,45+filtro, véndanlas al precio que sea... : (se cargaría la tendencia mayor de más de 18 años...)

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2009)

Estaba clarísimo que tanto rumor insistente sobre las supuestas 'bondades' de Repsol estos días apestaban a podrido.

Me apunto un +10 en análisis fundamental


----------



## El río de la vida (20 Ene 2009)

Tengo un cerdito de barro cocido con monedas, creo que unos 230 euros. Los iba a gastar en alguna fiestorra, pero visto lo visto lo guardaré, igual en poco tiempo compro el BSCH enterito con esa pasta


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2009)

Otra cosa de Repsol: (Mierda que no pueda subir gráficas propias!!!! 

Entre el 2005-08 hizo un HCH enorme!!!, con una caída técnica prevista de 10€, esto comenzó a unos 18,8€ lo cual nos llevaría a los 8,8€ que coincide con los mínimos de Oct-02...

Ahí dejo eso...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2009)

El río de la vida dijo:


> Tengo un cerdito de barro cocido con monedas, creo que unos 230 euros. Los iba a gastar en alguna fiestorra, pero visto lo visto lo guardaré, igual en poco tiempo compro el BSCH enterito con esa pasta



El RBS, Fortis o Lloyds no te gustan...? Te los podrías comprar hoy... :


----------



## explorador (20 Ene 2009)

no parece que haya gustado mucho el discurso del nuevo presidente.


----------



## INTRUDER (20 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ah, perdona, como me hablabas de no se qué de unos amigos de Raticulín... : Entonces, se puede hablar un poco del análisis o es Top Secret? :
> 
> Saludos...



Analisis, ... que analisis, ¿tecnico?. Pero tu te crees que con los follones que van saliendo y los "muertos" enterrados en los balances, se puede hacer un analisis. 
Aplicate aquella maxima de " solo se que no se nada" y dejate llevar por la alfombra magica de "Murphy".

Por ahora solo me fio de de un tal "Nicholson" y de su estrategia "Peor Imposible"

Suerte a todos


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2009)

Repsol le ha perjudicado la caída del ibex, va muy ligado al índice, otros valores han salido más perjudicados.

GAMESA, ETC.


----------



## INTRUDER (20 Ene 2009)

explorador dijo:


> no parece que haya gustado mucho el discurso del nuevo presidente.



Razon tienes, de -1.95 A -2.49, Efecto Obama lo llaman


----------



## Kujire (20 Ene 2009)

Bueno, el discurso ha acabado ...

Dow 8,080.91 -200.31 (-2.42%)
S&P 500 821.53 -28.59 (-3.36%)
Nasdaq 1,473.86 -55.47 (-3.63%)

Hay una cosa que va ha ocurrir ahora, mucha gente irá ahora a comer, así que será a partir de una hora y media, 2h más o menos que recuperaremos la normalidad en el mercado, después de lo que comente la gente entre pincho y pincho. Yo os dejo por un momento para ver cual es el sentimiento y darle a la sin hueso.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Ene 2009)

Que siga subiendo el volumen, que verás qué bien...


----------



## twetter (20 Ene 2009)

apuesto por un dowjones hoy al cierre 7950
saludos,
twetter


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2009)

Bueno chicos, me sobra liquidez... ¿como lo veis...? 



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Bueno chicos, me sobra liquidez... ¿como lo veis...?
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos




¿Estás sentado sobre una montaña de dinero?


----------



## INTRUDER (20 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Bueno chicos, me sobra liquidez... ¿como lo veis...?
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Colonial esta bien ............... 

P.D. esta recomendacion puede dañar el bolsillo del usuario y nadie sera responsable


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Ene 2009)

Que ruina las Solaria y eso que les llegue a estar sacando un 17% Se cumplio la maxima de no ser avaricioso. Que levante la mano el que las siga manteniendo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Ene 2009)

Una cosa está clara, mejor comprar ahora que hace un año. Los que entramos en este hilo hemos pasado ya una criba cojonuda, anda que no debe de haber cadáveres en el camino (Botín incluido).


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Ene 2009)

Pues si, no me quiero imaginar haber comprado SLR a 12 pavos por poner un ejemplo. Que haberlos haylos.


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Aqui hay una cosa que no entiendo, ING en el Eurostoxx -9% y su ADR en el Dow -21%, vale que el euro perdio un poco pero no es para tanto. Alguien me lo explica ?



Perdonar la autocita pero es que sigo sin entenderlo.

Aqui van dos links para ampliar la informacion:

ING en eurostoxx (-13.49%): ING GROEP - Empresa - elEconomista.es
ING ADR en el DJ (-25.40% en estos momentos): ING - ING Groep N.V. (ADR) - Google Finance


----------



## creative (20 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Bueno chicos, me sobra liquidez... ¿como lo veis...?
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Pues compra repsoles joder!! y algo del san tambien que estan mu abajo.


----------



## chameleon (20 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Que ruina las Solaria y eso que les llegue a estar sacando un 17% Se cumplio la maxima de no ser avaricioso. Que levante la mano el que las siga manteniendo.



 superowned, no debí volver a entrar, con lo que me costó salir

[modo dentro]

a ver que se puede hacer. hoy le han rebajado el precio objetivo a varias renovables, gamesa, solaria etc. eso es lo que ha hecho que se desplome al final, barriendo stops

factores:
tiene un suelo definido en 2 eur
las bajadas de estos días han sido con un volumen 1/4 del normal 
además es un valor que ya hemos visto que sube o baja 15cent por sesión sin inmutarse
las subidas enormes de estos días han sido cosa del cuidador, no me extrañaría que cuando la bolsa se dé la vuelta se ponga otra vez en 2,5 

y... a OBAMA le gustan las renovables 

[/modo dentro]

sobre el ibex, la bajada de hoy me ha parecido un poco exagerada, y llevamos muchos días bajando sin parar. ¿dónde está la corrección técnica?
acordaos que las mayores subidas vienen después de las mayores bajadas (podeis reiros pero no me pongáis una foto de ZP sonriendo x fvr  )

saludos


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2009)

creative dijo:


> Pues compra repsoles joder!! y algo del san tambien que estan mu abajo.



todavia no... todavia no... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2009)

Confirmo la teoría de Chamaleon, los ultimos billetes para el tren con destino alcista 6 días se han completado.

Hay que mantener las acciones & no dejarse llevar por el panico vendedor..... es tan absurdo como pensar que las acciones nunca van a volver a subir... y como está el mercado de vólatil, en un par de semanas estamos en los 9800 de nuevo.

El ejemplo más practico repsol, no pasaba de los 14,60€ en unas semanas y en un visto y no visto llegò a 16,40€


----------



## Jucari (20 Ene 2009)

Bueno..me puso corto con Solaria...y ya me las he sacado....un 5%...no esta mal,....


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ene 2009)

Welcome to ultra-shorts!!!!


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> sobre el ibex, la bajada de hoy me ha parecido un poco exagerada, y llevamos muchos días bajando sin parar. ¿dónde está la corrección técnica?
> acordaos que las mayores subidas vienen después de las mayores bajadas (podeis reiros pero no me pongáis una foto de ZP sonriendo x fvr  )
> 
> saludos



Como ya estoy bajista voy a comentar mi jugada:

Para el miercoles (mañana) sería esperable un pequeño rebote que podría ser solo por la mañana o durar hasta el final de la sesión europea. Tras esto nos volveríamos a caer hasta los alrededores de los mínimos de hoy.

Para el jueves (pasado mañana) la situación volverá a ser dantesca, caidas extremando el dolor y mínimos de la década.

Para el viernes volveremos a tener rebote pero no irá muy lejos.


----------



## chollero (20 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Aquí cada loco con su tema, unos que si la bolsa es un casino, otros que si esto bajará, otros que si esto subirá, tenemos opiniones muy divididas que son consecuencia, unos de no entender en absoluto el mercado (de ahí que le llamen casino) y otros de tenerlo algo más claro pero luego las bolsas parecen hacer otra cosa porque ayer no abrían los americanos.
> 
> ...



decirme que mulder es una broma, me parece bastante graciosa


----------



## explorador (20 Ene 2009)

pues claro que es broma, es un cachondo mental, personalmente me cae de puta madre.


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2009)

Mulder nos dá animos a todos los que estamos dentro y a los que se quedán en la barrera, el mejor que nadie sabe dosificar la dosis para equilibrar los bandos.


----------



## DeCafeina (20 Ene 2009)

Parece que va cogiendo carrerilla

S&P 500




*35,08 (4,13%)*
Dow




*256,78 (3,10%)*

Y citando a Cárpatos:

Ojo al Dow Jones

Se acerca peligrosamente al soporte mayor de 8.000 puntos


----------



## Jucari (20 Ene 2009)

Dow	8,022.29	-258.93	-3.13%

Nasdaq	1,458.38	-70.95	-4.64%

S&P 500	814.80	-35.32	-4.15%

A los infiernos....


----------



## creative (20 Ene 2009)

alguien sabe cual fue el minimo del down, ibex y sp el año pasado??

gracias


----------



## comparto-piso (20 Ene 2009)

yo creo que el minimo fue el dia que estuvo mas bajo


----------



## DeCafeina (20 Ene 2009)

creative dijo:


> alguien sabe cual fue el minimo del down, ibex y sp el año pasado??
> 
> gracias



Si finance.yahoo.com no miente:

Dow: 7,392.27 
S&P500: 741.02
Ibex35: 7,737.20

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2009)

Acabamos de pasar el 2184 del Stoxx que parece estar coincidiendo con el 8000 del Dow, en este momento deberíamos ver un rebote.


----------



## chameleon (20 Ene 2009)




----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2009)

Mañana si puedes comprar ROYAL BANK SCOTLAND, hoy ha cerrado a 

*10,30 GBp*


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2009)

Repsol nos informa:

Economía/Empresas.- Repsol invierte más de 275 millones para producir combustibles con muy bajo contenido en azufre

Invertia.com - Economía/Empresas.- Repsol invierte más de 275 millones para producir combustibles con muy bajo contenido en azufre


----------



## chameleon (20 Ene 2009)

a ver don pepito, deja de asustarte, repsol se va a recuperar fijo

ten confianza

edit: te había puesto la foto de zp... pero me ha dado tan mal rollo que la he quitado


----------



## nief (20 Ene 2009)

Madre mia que descalabro... unos diitas mas y rompemos los minimos no?

uff esto va a peor y a toda velocidad!!


----------



## chameleon (20 Ene 2009)

si un hay un día en que haga falta la mano de dios, es hoy...


----------



## Kujire (20 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News .... desde la Casa Blanca*

Creo que lo importante del discurso de Obama fué lo que no dijo, y es que hubo una cosa importante que se le pasó quizás mencionarla en algún momento ..., *la crisis inmobiliaria y el re-establecimiento del mercado inmobiliario dando solución a las ejecuciones hipotecarias que sufren los americanos*, es decir, quizás mencionar que tendrían que solucionar el tema subprime. 

Pues se le pasó, yo he seguido sus discursos en campaña y los de McCain también, y la principal razón que subyace en la crisis financiera es el tema de las subprime, y de ahí la importancia de que habrá que arreglar el tema ...

Por lo tanto, algo hay ahí que me hace pensar que lo importante fué lo que no dijo. 

Con respecto al Dow, yo esperaba un comportamiento ligeramente bajista pero no barranquista confío que aparezca la mano de dios, aunque el discurso ha sido malo y todo ha quedado en el aire, *la verdad no nos interesa afganistan ni lo que pase con osama*, esto parece la típica estrategia progre de no hablar del problema desviando la atención, pero no por ello deja de estar ahí el problema, por eso me parece bien que el mercado le dé un buen tirón de orejas.

Por cierto, Ted Kennedy se ha "colapsado" durante el almuerzo presidencial ... hace tiempo que su salud estaba muy delicada, vaya.


----------



## chameleon (20 Ene 2009)

joder que ostionazo

mañana lo vamos a flipar, 7800 ...


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2009)

Pues no parece que rebotemos, me temo lo peor de lo peor. Vamos directos al abismo sin frenos.

Si este nivel también falla sin el más mínimo rebote lo llevamos claro.

edito: parece inminente una explosión de volumen, eso es lo que debería salvar a las bolsas de aquí a final de sesión, debe ser la mano de dios que estaba ocupada dando discursitos progres.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Bueno chavales... tonuel está fuera, no digo más... ya se puede ir todo a tomar por el culo...
> 
> Compré repsoles a 14,50 y 14,33 y la orden de venta ha entrado a 14,42... así que...
> 
> ...



Sr Tonuel es usted listo como un roboc


----------



## wsleone (20 Ene 2009)

ESPAÑA SE VA A LA MIERDA

El descalabro de España en el 2009 y 2010 va a ser enorme, y por consiguiente su repercusión en bolsa también se hará notar (rebotes aparte), con cifras y cotizaciones por los suelos. El paro "real" en España en 2009 pasará de los cinco millones y medio.

La única solución para intentar no empeorar más las cosas (algo es algo) es que se presente como alternativa alguien con dos cojones y un palito, que coja el toro por los cuernos, que llame a las cosas por su nombre, arregle los problemas de casa, y después los de fuera, y por supuestísmo que no malgaste el dinero, que NO HAY DINERO. Por descontado que Rajoy y todo su equipo son unos capullos ineptos que viven a costa de mi dinero.

He dicho


----------



## cibex (20 Ene 2009)

yo creo que le estan dando la bienvenida a Obama para que vaya aprendiendo quien manda en USA.


----------



## un marronazo (20 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Por lo tanto, algo hay ahí que me hace pensar que lo importante fué lo que no dijo.
> 
> Con respecto al Dow, yo esperaba un comportamiento ligeramente bajista pero no barranquista confío que aparezca la mano de dios, .






no lo creo, vamos me extrañaría mucho que saliera esta noche la mano... hay que crear miedo, cuando las personas tienen miedo son mas dóciles :


----------



## JAC 59 (20 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no parece que rebotemos, me temo lo peor de lo peor. Vamos directos al abismo sin frenos.




Uffff, menos mal Mulder

Ya empezaba a preocuparme


----------



## Misterio (20 Ene 2009)

La mano de Dios suele despertar a las 9:30, pero no se hoy, a ver si aguanta el 800.


----------



## DeCafeina (20 Ene 2009)

un marronazo dijo:


> no lo creo, vamos me extrañaría mucho que saliera esta noche la mano... hay que crear miedo, cuando las personas tienen miedo son mas dóciles :



Pues de momento subida vertiginosa de los 7950 a los 8000. Veremos si continúan o lo dejan haciendo equilibrios con el soporte.


----------



## brickworld (20 Ene 2009)

Dios santo, por que coño habre entrado.... xDDDD

Menos mal que no voy muy cargado, pero las putas iberias me han tentado demasiado y me parece que se van a quedar con papi mucho tiempo...
Al menos no hay que pagar IBI por los papelitos...

ME CAGO EN EL EFECTO OBAMA Y SU PUTA MADRE xD


----------



## Jucari (20 Ene 2009)

La mano de Dios...sale hoy sin falta!!!


----------



## Kujire (20 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

"No se vayan .... todavía hay más"

IBM presentará resultados al final de la sesión ...


----------



## Durmiente (20 Ene 2009)

Creo que hoy pierden los 8000

Y nosotros, mañana


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (20 Ene 2009)

durmiente dijo:


> creo Que Hoy Pierden Los 8000
> 
> Y Nosotros, Mañana




*7958,89* *-3,89%*


----------



## kane (20 Ene 2009)

En mis tiempos mozos, cuando la bolsa se pegaba una buena ostia, salia de urgencia el tito bernanke a bajar los tipos ... uy lo que he dichoooooo 

SI YA NO PUEDEN


----------



## panoli (20 Ene 2009)

kane dijo:


> En mis tiempos mozos, cuando la bolsa se pegaba una buena ostia, salia de urgencia el tito bernanke a bajar los tipos ... uy lo que he dichoooooo
> 
> SI YA NO PUEDEN




xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD 
buenisimo! xD


----------



## nief (20 Ene 2009)

Pondran los tipos en negativo?? regalaran papelitos???

madre mia 

sp = 810 cae un 4.71%


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (20 Ene 2009)

nief dijo:


> Pondran los tipos en negativo?? regalaran papelitos???
> 
> madre mia
> 
> sp = 810 cae un 4.71%



¡¡¡Bush vuelve!!!


----------



## Ziberan (20 Ene 2009)

Mañana apertura morada


----------



## un marronazo (20 Ene 2009)

me gustaría estar mañana cuando se levante el obama lo primero, la bolsa... la bolsa o la vida


----------



## un marronazo (20 Ene 2009)

la mano, que no viene.... aH!!!!!! que ya no están


----------



## Jucari (20 Ene 2009)

Los resultados de IBm..deben haber sido de ordago...pq el NASDAQ se va a tomar por culo...Kruije


----------



## twetter (20 Ene 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> La mano de Dios...sale hoy sin falta!!!



lo dije a las 5.41 (podeis revisarlo)

apuesto por un dowjones hoy al cierre 7950
saludos,
twetter


----------



## un marronazo (20 Ene 2009)

7949 ::


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ene 2009)

A 3 minutos de cierre el DJI rompe minimos...

.DJI - Dow Jones Industrial Average - Google Finance


----------



## Misterio (20 Ene 2009)

Bueno se va a quedar en el precipicio pero sin tirarse del todo, mañana esto tiene que rebotar aunque sea un poco porque sino es el acabose.


----------



## Jucari (20 Ene 2009)

Dow	7,940.01	-341.21	-4.12%

Nasdaq	1,442.29	-87.04	-5.69%

S&P 500	805.49	-44.63	-5.25%


----------



## cibex (20 Ene 2009)

pues hoy no hay mano ni ostias, mas bien lo segundo.
se acelera la caida. uffffffffffff


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (20 Ene 2009)

Dow Jones Industrial 

Valor de índice:	*7.945,83*
Hora de cotización:	21:57
Cambio: 335,39 *(4,05%)*
Cierre anterior:	8.281,22
Apertura:	8.279,63
Rango diario:	7.940,01 - 8.291,98
Rango a 52sem:	7.392,27 - 13.191,50


----------



## kane (20 Ene 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Dow	7,940.01 -341.21	-4.12%
> 
> Nasdaq	1,442.29	-87.04	-5.69%
> 
> S&P 500	805.49	-44.63	-5.25%



Claramente

*¡OBAMA DIMISIÓN!*


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no parece que rebotemos, *me temo lo peor de lo peor*.



:



Querrá usted decir lo mejor de lo mejor... 

Edito:

Quiero ponerme cortoooooo..... :



Saludos


----------



## un marronazo (20 Ene 2009)

lo que yo intuia, la mano de dios se ha llevao el dinero a otra parte  obama tiene un marronazo


----------



## Jucari (20 Ene 2009)

Como añoraba estos precios momentos.....

Mañana....rebote....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ene 2009)

7,947.10
-334.12 (-4.03%)


----------



## Durmiente (20 Ene 2009)

Se va a quedar en el 7950 y mañana perdemos nosotros más de un 2% en la apertura.

Estamos en riesgo de perder POR MUCHO TIEMPO el 8000 en nuestro IBEX


----------



## un marronazo (20 Ene 2009)

tonuel certifica please


----------



## cibex (20 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tonuel prepara los certificados ISO


----------



## kane (20 Ene 2009)

cibex dijo:


> Tonuel prepara los certificados ISO



Lo suyo es que en este foro fueran certficados p-ISO ...

Ahora en serio, en el fondo de nuestro corazón sabemos que el IBEX este año no se recupera ni aunque encontremos oro en mitad de la puerta del Sol.


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2009)

un marronazo dijo:


> tonuel certifica please





cibex dijo:


> Tonuel prepara los certificados ISO



Voy a sacarlos del armario... 

BoA, Citi y JPMorgan van a tener premio... 



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (20 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News .... desde la Casa Blanca*

lo que nos faltaba ...



> Obama se baja del coche ... y empieza a caminar por la calle: lleva chaleco antibala pero....



Hoy se ha sabido un dato. El coste de las subprime en los balance de los bancos es de 3T$ y el estímulo de Obama es de 1.3T$, eso quiere decir que la banca US sería virtualmente insolvente .... el riesgo de la nacionalización parece muy presente

IBM mejora las expectativas ...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ene 2009)

Mañana mirare entrar en 1 valor con 30k o en 2 con 15k cada.
A que precios comprarian lo siguiente?
-Santander
-BBVA
-Repsol
-Telefonica
-Iberdrola
-Iberdrola R
-Acciona
-Gas Natural
-Endesa
-Union Fenosa

La idea es comprar a buen precio y vender al primer subidon que pase,estaria dispuesto a perder un 15%.

Suelo operar con ING,pero nunca fui con estas cantidades,algun sitio mejor de precio para estas caracteristicas?

Consejos por favor!


----------



## Durmiente (20 Ene 2009)

7949'09 -4'01%


----------



## un marronazo (20 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> lo que nos faltaba ...



???????????


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

seguis pensando que no vemos los 6000?

esta noche si japon pierde los 7900, vamos a morir todos


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mañana mirare entrar en 1 valor con 30k o en 2 con 15k cada.
> 
> Consejos por favor!



Pasa de mañana... tu bolsillo te lo agradecerá... :o



azkunaveteya dijo:


> seguis pensando que no vemos los 6000?
> 
> esta noche si japon pierde los 7900, vamos a morir todos



No se cuando tocará fondo pero mañana caen los 8000 seguro... los futuros están hablando... 


Saludos


----------



## Durmiente (20 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> seguis pensando que no vemos los 6000?
> 
> esta noche si japon pierde los 7900, vamos a morir todos




No creo que muramos esta noche.

Pero NOS VAMOS A CAGAR LA PATA ABAJO.

Dalo por hecho.


----------



## Jucari (20 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> seguis pensando que no vemos los 6000?
> 
> esta noche si japon pierde los 7900, vamos a morir todos



+10000000
Los veo...los veo.....


----------



## nief (20 Ene 2009)

Bueno bueno... mañana veremos caidas de 10%??? la cosa esta muy chunga!!

Aun no se han digerido los ultimos datos sobre españa... y a medida que vayan cayendo iran saliendo mas datos negativos...

A perro flaco todo van a ser pulgas..


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2009)

Parece que a IBM le han salido bien las cosas:

http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/090120/20090120006128.html?.v=1

Ya tenemos sustancia para un (posible) rebote.


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que IBM le han salido bien las cosas:
> 
> IBM Reports 2008 Fourth-Quarter and Full-Year Results: Financial News - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> Ya tenemos sustancia para un (posible) rebote.



OK, es lo que necesitaba saber... mañana la hostia va a ser de escándalo... 



Saludos


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (20 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que IBM le han salido bien las cosas:
> 
> IBM Reports 2008 Fourth-Quarter and Full-Year Results: Financial News - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> Ya tenemos sustancia para un (posible) rebote.



No ha estado mal, me he divertido. A ver si el circo de mañana acompaña, certificamos los 6.000 y pasamos a otra cosa.


----------



## Kujire (20 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

CIti que está a 2.80$ acaba de declarar que dará un dividendo de 0.01$: por acción

... debe ser para evitar que la acción llegue a Zero, por lo menos valdrá el dividendo ....


----------



## Kujire (20 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que a IBM le han salido bien las cosas:
> 
> IBM Reports 2008 Fourth-Quarter and Full-Year Results: Financial News - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> Ya tenemos sustancia para un (posible) rebote.



A ver si se lo creen, IBM obtiene más del 60% de su beneficio fuera de US, no sé si lo saben en US ...


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2009)

nief dijo:


> Bueno bueno... mañana veremos caidas de 10%??? la cosa esta muy chunga!!
> 
> Aun no se han digerido los ultimos datos sobre españa... y a medida que vayan cayendo iran saliendo mas datos negativos...
> 
> A perro flaco todo van a ser pulgas..



Los datos datos de España ni se digieren ni se toman en cuenta para nada, nuestro tejido productivo es un cero a la izquierda incluso para el Ibex ¿y porque?

Pues porque la empresitas que tiran del Ibex están muy diversificadas por ahí fuera, esto no quiere decir que no bajen, pero los datos económicos españoles se los pasan por el f*rr* de los h**v*s.


----------



## chameleon (20 Ene 2009)

es verdad que cada vez van a salir más datos negativos, y la economía real a peor, y el paro a más...

pero.... ¿qué creeis que está descontando la bolsa desde hace un año?

hannibal, falta un tironcillo abajo a bancos y constructoras. a mi esos dos sectores me dan pánico, el resto guíate por cuáles han bajado más y cuáles menos. ibe-IBR las veo muy altas. para mi endesa y repsol  , tlf no ha bajado nada, asi que menos le tocará subir

de todas formas no me hagas mucho caso, soy de los que no ven el ibex en 6000 ...


----------



## cibex (20 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> seguis pensando que no vemos los 6000?
> 
> esta noche si japon pierde los 7900, vamos a morir todos



7900 es el minimo de marzo de 2003 del nikkei, por debajo de los 7900 nos iriamos a fechas ateriores a 1985. 

con el tiempo todos muertos. (mal de muchos consuelo de tontos, je je)


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

hanibal lecter, pues si quiere ir a hipercorto y japan no pierde mucho... metia una orden en le SAN al 4,99

con stop en 4,90, y venta en 5,20..... es un 4% de 5 kilos en un dia... 1200 eurillos

claro si sale bien!


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> A ver si se lo creen, IBM obtiene más del 60% de su beneficio fuera de US, no sé si lo saben en US ...



Pues el S&P acaba de darse un tirón de 10 puntos hacia arriba desde lo de IBM, teniendo en cuenta que en el S&P cada tick son 0.25 no está nada mal la subida. Creo que descontar ya hemos descontado bastantes cosas por hoy.


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2009)

LLOYDS -31,08%
BoA -28,97%
KBC -23,71%
JPMorgan -20,73%
Citigroup -20%







Goldman Sachs -18,96%
BARCLAYS -17,16%
Morgan Stanley -15,97%
SGENERALE -13,67%
ING -13,49%
HBOS -13,46%
BNP -13,33%
Alcoa -11,45%
RBS -11,21%
GMotors -10,94%







FORTIS -9,84%
SANTANDER -7,57%
CAGRICOLE -6,98%
UNICREDIT -6,81%
COMMERZBANK -6,6%
UBS -6,27%
BBVA -5,81%
DBANK -5,14%






Hoy no saco el sello del -40%...


----------



## INTRUDER (20 Ene 2009)

Menos 40%, mañana quizas


----------



## Durmiente (20 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> seguis pensando que no vemos los 6000?
> 
> esta noche si japon pierde los 7900, vamos a morir todos



Va a jugar con los 7900 (es sólo un 2'00% de bajada -creo - )

Supongo que al final lo perderá.


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> hanibal lecter, pues si quiere ir a hipercorto y japan no pierde mucho... metia una orden en le SAN al 4,99
> 
> con stop en 4,90, y venta en 5,20..... es un 4% de 5 kilos en un dia... 1200 eurillos
> 
> claro si sale bien!




Si juega a esperar a un futuro rebote yo no meteria ningún stop porque se lo va a saltar y va a palmar pasta... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (20 Ene 2009)

lo de IBM está más que preparado, si hubieran sido malos lohabrían sacado ayer

apuesto a que para darle combustible a la remontada irán saliendo buenos resultados de empresas estos días. (espero que no le prendan fuego hehe)


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

viernes pasado:


azkunaveteya dijo:


> la semana que viene tenemos un dia GORDO ya vereis, uno al menos
> 
> 
> gordo=tonuel iso9001 al indice



lunes:


azkunaveteya dijo:


> desde luego esta semana no va a ser plana, no?



las estoy clavando chavales, 

mañana si tuviera un par de cojones Citi o Bank of America... cawen... q tentador, pero no quiero palmar pasta a saco...


quien publica mañana? banco digo


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

por cierto, cada dia uno o dos bancos europeos palman un % del copon... se han salvado los ESPAÑOLES y FRANCESES de momento...


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por cierto, cada dia uno o dos bancos europeos palman un % del copon... se han salvado los ESPAÑOLES y FRANCESES de momento...



será porque no hablan inglés... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2009)

Earnings bulletin by Mulder:

*Buenos:*

IBM: IBM reports 12% earnings increase - MarketWatch

CSX: Lower fuel costs drive CSX Corp.'s profit higher - MarketWatch

FAST: Fastenal earnings rise 11% - MarketWatch

*Medianos:*

JNJ: Johnson & Johnson 4Q profit rises 14 percent: Financial News - Yahoo! Finance

*Malos: *

FRX: J&J profit rises, '09 profit view disappoints: Financial News - Yahoo! Finance

PH: Parker Hannifin reports profit fell 27%, cuts outlook - MarketWatch

PCP: Precision Castparts third-quarter net income dips 3% - MarketWatch

RF: Regions Dividend at Risk After Posting Loss | Banks | Financial Articles & Investing News | TheStreet.com

STT: State Street shares lose nearly 60% after firm outlines new risks - MarketWatch


----------



## chollero (20 Ene 2009)

*Podemooos*



chameleon dijo:


> es verdad que cada vez van a salir más datos negativos, y la economía real a peor, y el paro a más...
> 
> pero.... ¿qué creeis que está descontando la bolsa desde hace un año?
> 
> ...



esta claro lo que estan descontando:
El concejal de urbanismo u otros del hay-untamiento que han alargado la mano para sacar cacho.
- El especulador del suelo que vende a precio superinflado
- El promotor sacando rendimientos obscenos
- El pasapisero que saca un 200% sin escriturar
- El particular que le saca "x mishone" a su mierda piso de segunda mano por tocarse las narices 
 no os preocupeis, si Japon pudo, nosotros PODEMOOOOS


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2009)

Jo, jo, jo vaya sangría!!!! 

*BoA -28,97%
JPMorgan -20,73%
Citigroup -20%
Goldman Sachs -18,96%
Morgan Stanley -15,97%
Alcoa -11,45%
GMotors -10,94%
*
Tonuel, soy tu servidor de certificados ISO-9001...


----------



## Kujire (20 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues el S&P acaba de darse un tirón de 10 puntos hacia arriba desde lo de IBM, teniendo en cuenta que en el S&P cada tick son 0.25 no está nada mal la subida. Creo que descontar ya hemos descontado bastantes cosas por hoy.



Si, es un resultado positivo, también J&J (la de los champús) tuvo resultados positivos, la bajada de hoy (que yo esperaba 1%, pero no barranqullo es a posta, hoy había fasto y fiesta, no había un gobierno fuerte y esto había que corregirlo. Antes los analitos habían recortado en media las expectativas un 30% las ganacias de las empresas del S&P para el 4th trimestre, así hala! a las 500 y tan panchos.

Hasta el Sol ha salido, ... eso si un frío del carajo****!!

Mañana creo(ojo que pueden variar) que salen eBay, el Jueves, Mocosoft y Apple, y la traca para el viernes GOOOOOOOOOgle.


----------



## Durmiente (20 Ene 2009)

Conozco a alguien que tiene un puesto de cierta importancia en la Propter&Gamble. 

Sus palabras fueron el otro día: NO OS PODEIS IMAGINAR CÓMO ESTÁ NOTÁNDOSE LA CRISIS.

Se quedó en eso. Pero lo dijo con cara de asustado.

Y os puedo asegurar que con las cosas del comer no ha jugado nunca.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

Pues amigos, si todo marcha normal, y Obama no dice DIEGO, hay va una lista de empresas que tienen cuentas en paraisos fiscales, y que es lo que Obama dijo que iba a combatir a saco:

Y explica tambien porque cae tanto Citi:
Ver[tt_news]=116764&cHash=5373518b38

*Una guerra que prepara Obama: Embestida contra los paraísos fiscales*

En febrero de 2007, Barack Obama, entonces senador Illinois-PD, firmó, junto con otros políticos un proyecto de ley conocido como “Stop tax haven abuse act”, donde se enumeraban las jurisdicciones y, en especial, los países pertenecientes a la OCDE que permiten la fuga fiscal, pero enunciaba también medidas de represalia. El hoy Presidente hizo de la lucha contra los paraísos fiscales uno de los elementos de su programa político.


> "Panamá y Costa Rica son 2 de los 50 paraísos fiscales preferidos de las mayores empresas de USA y de los principales contratistas del gobierno federal, según un informe de la Oficina de Fiscalización del Congreso (GAO) estadounidense.
> 
> *Según el estudio, 83 de las 100 mayores empresas estadounidenses que se cotizan en Bolsa tienen filiales en alguno de los 50 países en que resulta más fácil burlar el pago de impuestos federales*.
> 
> ...




igual habria que ponerlo en el principal...


----------



## brickworld (20 Ene 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jaLDoWqIq2M&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jaLDoWqIq2M&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

VAMOS COÑO PONLE HUEVOS Y MAÑANA TIRA DEL CARRO!!!!

Esa ventana joder que poco me gusta... demasiado grande... demasiado cerca


----------



## rosonero (20 Ene 2009)

Azkuna Hídolo !!!! Se está convirtiendo en el Tochovista del Ibex, que grande!!!

Azkuna es mi broker,
nada me falta.

En prados de hierba fresca, me hace reposar,
me conduce hacia fuentes tranquilas
y repone mis fuerzas.

Me guía por la senda del bien,
haciendo honor a su nombre.
Aunque pase por quebradas peligrosas,
ningún mal temeré,
porque tú estás conmigo,
tu bastón y tu vara me protegen.

Me preparas un banquete
para envidia de mi adversario,
perfumas con aceite mi cabeza
y mi copa rebosa.
Tu amor y bondad me acompañan
todos los días de mi vida;
y habitaré en la casa del Señor
por días sin término.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

ahora os digo una cosa:


buscad en cnmv a ver cuantos bancos han comprado acciones hoy o manaña si cae a soportes de 8000-7800... si no lo hacen, ya sabeis lo mismo que ellos...



quicir: autocartera


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2009)

Rosonero quita esa H o te meto!!! :


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

posiciones cortas: POPULAR, # Amber Master Fund SPC comunica posición corta.
*el 1,16%*


----------



## chollero (20 Ene 2009)

aqui vemos a Mulder una vez preparado el analisis diario ejecutando su estrategia. 

YouTube - Ostiazo en el hielo


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel, soy tu servidor de certificados ISO-9001...



Ya los he metido en la certificación del dia... 


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

oigan, y como van las cuotas participativas....??



de ahora


----------



## nief (20 Ene 2009)

Una imagen vale mas que mil palabras....

Aqui va un "donde estamos" y a ver donde acabamos


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2009)

nief dijo:


> Una imagen vale mas que mil palabras....
> 
> Aqui va un "donde estamos" y a ver donde acabamos



A ese gráfico habría que añadirle que hasta 1910 en USA la inflación era inexistente, de todas formas se puede observar perfectamente como hasta esa fecha hay un periodo largo de estabilidad, la inestabilidad viene luego con los altibajos.

A partir de 1910 se podrían mirar el número de años entre que el precio está por encima y debajo de la media para sacar algún tipo de cálculo de lo que nos espera.

edito: Desde 1955 hasta hoy el periodo siempre es de 18 años más o menos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Ene 2009)

nadie ha posteado las bajadas de hoy de bancos USA?


----------



## Kujire (21 Ene 2009)

Bueno, simplemente comentar una idea que me han "soplado". Todo esto ha estado orquestado como en una peli.



> No sé pero hay algo que me huele mal, y que no me cuadra, por lo que sigo pensando en rally por negación, en corto espacio de tiempo. Sólo tengo sospechas y/o rumores así que me guardo para mi el análisis que me permite llegar a esta conclusión.
> 
> Atención: No creo que haya rebote para mañana, por buenos resultados que se presenten. Diría que mañana nos veríamos bajando ligeramente, es decir, lo que tenía previsto para hoy. Si hubiese rebote mañana me llevo un owned.


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ene 2009)

citi -20%
bank of A. -28%
MS -16%
GS -19%
JPM -21%
y como ayer no hubo
RBS -69%
Bank of Ireland -43%
lloyds -58%


Pero datos importantes: VEOLIA cae un 19% con un volumen del 500% y HSBC un 15% con un 300%


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ene 2009)

Ningún presidente desde Roosevelt ha tenido una oportunidad como ésta de rehacer completamente los mercados.

Bueno, pues Barack Obama ya es oficialmente presidente de EEUU, por si no se habían enterado. Más allá del batacazo con el que le recibió la Bolsa de Nueva York para recordarle que se enfrenta a la peor crisis económica y financiera desde la Gran Depresión, Wall Street se enfrenta a enormes desafíos durante su mandato. Ningún presidente de la era moderna desde Franklin Delano Roosevelt ha tenido una oportunidad como ésta de rehacer prácticamente todos los elementos del mercado.

En efecto, Obama y su equipo tienen el poder absoluto para decidir quién vive y quién muere (como Bear Stearns y Lehman Brothers), *así como las reglas que deberán cumplir los supervivientes. La reforma de Roosevelt ha durado casi 70 años. "Si la nueva administración, con la ayuda de Wall Street, puede construir algo que dure la mitad, creo que sería un gran éxito", opina David Weidner en MarketWatch.
*
Habrá errores, claro. Algunos ya se han cometido: Weidner señala que un presidente que promete el cambio no puede montar un equipo con algunas de las caras más agotadas de Washington. Pero lo importante es el futuro, y ahí es importante la teoría de Kennedy de que la responsabilidad del poder no se limita al Despacho Oval, sino que también reside en las empresas.

Eso significa que *Wall Street tiene que afrontar una regeneración ética, por ejemplo, eliminando los conflictos entre las agencias de rating y los emisores de valores que son los cimientos del sistema.* Con un sistema que no prime los buenos tiempos sobre los malos, es decir, las tendencias alcistas sobre las bajistas. "El mercado necesita un giro de 180 grados respecto a un modelo que incentiva a los bancos a contratar antiguos reguladores de Wall Street con el único propósito de no tener problemas regulatorios, hacia una estructura que recompense a los bancos por obedecer las normas y ayudar a los reguladores", opina este columnista.

*Ahí entrarían los hedge funds, que deberían aceptar que los reguladores supervisen los riesgos no para los fondos en sí, sino para el conjunto del sistema. "Deben crearse nuevas leyes para proteger a los inversores en esos vehículos privados y el sector debe darles la bienvenida porque repararán su dañada reputación".*

Otro asunto capital es el de las *retribuciones*, donde ya empezamos a ver novedades. Hay nuevos bonus que se anulan -puede hacerse porque se mantienen en depósito o devolviéndose después de cobrados- si los beneficios de ayer se convierten en pérdidas hoy. *Otros bancos están entregando a sus ejecutivos esos valores invendibles (tóxicos) que ellos mismos consideraron apropiados para los fondos de pensiones o para otros clientes*. Ahora serán para ellos mismos. De momento, estas ideas se han aplicado sólo en Suiza, y habrá que ver si EEUU es capaz de adoptarlas.

Cambiar los reguladores

Pero las reformas no terminan en Wall Street. La estructura de los reguladores de Washington ha demostrado ser un desastre, así que hace falta cambiarla. Y no se trata sólo de la estructura: *hacen falta personas honradas que la manejen*. *A juicio de Weidner, eso significa que ni Timothy Geithner puede ser secretario del Tesoro ni Mary Schapiro presidenta de la SEC,* hasta que no cumplan sus obligaciones tributarias, incluyendo las multas. Además, la SEC que apoyar a su personal, que muchas veces ha visto bloqueadas sus investigaciones, y mantenerse al margen de las presiones del poder que libraron a Madoff de una investigación en serio.

Asimismo, este articulista opina que la protección del inversor debe recaer en Washington, que tiene que asumir los poderes de la Financial Industry Regulatory Authority, una entidad de autorregulación del sector y que debe ser pagada por la propia industria cuando pase a manos públicas.

Y falta lo más importante: *"Si vamos a dar dinero a los bancos, deberíamos gestionarlos en nuestro propio beneficio. Y si los gestores actuales se oponen, deberíamos echarlos. Como gestores, nosotros no podríamos hacerlo peor". Weidner va más allá y lanza una propuesta temeraria: "Si hay que rescatar a los bancos, ningún ciudadano americano debería ser llevado a la quiebra por un banco".*

Wall Street no será la misma después de Obama - 21/01/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ene 2009)

abrimos japan n 7950 y a los 5min 7880...

emocion, como aguanta el joputa!

9.15: 7829... nos separamos un poco mas, otro escaloncito...







*
alguein ve una triple conjuncion de planetas mañana en 7900 (ibex-dow-nikkei)??*


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ene 2009)

esto lo puse por ahi... por si no lo han leido ayer:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...asil-banco-espanol-pasa-del-n-1-al-n-4-a.html



bueno, me piro al sobre, parece que no morimos aun


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (21 Ene 2009)

Bueno parece que hoy el hilo del casino35 no esta muy animado. 
Hare mi analisis, como Obama es negro hoy en el casino35 , metere todo mi dinero al negro. 

Por cierto Obama a paralizado todos los programas de Polson y sus ayudas a Bancos para revisarlos. 

Se acabo el invertir en bolsa con dinero de contribuyentes.


----------



## chameleon (21 Ene 2009)

NIKKEI 7.901,64 164,15 (-2,04%)

suavecito...

en el ibex tendríamos que tocar los 8000 para subir con fuerza
si nos damos la vuelta ahora puede que salga (depende de cuánto subamos), tenemos que tocar suelo firmemente, entre 7900 y 8000.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (21 Ene 2009)

Pues acabamos de abrir y perdemos 64 puntos de golpe.


IBEX 35

Ult. Dif. Dif. % 
8.212,40 -64,10 -0,77
21/01/2009 09:00


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ene 2009)

has leido los post 20449 y 20465??

Despues de estos 2 y el mensaje de ayer "entrelineas" a dirigentes cobardes, ladrones y bancos?


----------



## chameleon (21 Ene 2009)

en poco tiempo sabremos si estamos bajistas o laterales

no nos va a dar tiempo de aburrirnos


----------



## Hagen (21 Ene 2009)

yo veo los 6000 en el ibex.

Ayer se vio, lo que en 3 meses no había sucedido, llego el efecto obama....... se acabo la mano de dios en las bolsas.

Esto es un pulso, y si la percepción es que si quieren tirar la bolsa abajo, alli se ira, nadie va ir a sujetarla.

Así esta el tema....


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2009)

Grifols -10%... :



Saludos


----------



## kane (21 Ene 2009)

Vaya picado se ve en la gráfica de expansión ...


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> en poco tiempo sabremos si estamos bajisats o laterales
> 
> no nos va a dar tiempo de aburrirnos



Lo que ocurra hoy dependerá de lo que suceda cuando se cierre el gap (si es que se cierra, claro) si seguimos hacia arriba el día será de rebote al alza, si nos vamos hacia abajo en ese punto tendremos otro día bajista y es probable que superemos mínimos de ayer.

Yo creo que hoy nos toca rebote, no llegará muy lejos pero rebote al fin y al cabo. La cuestión será prepararnos adecuadamente para los mínimos desde el 2003 que ya están ahí muy cerquita y para crear el adecuado sentimiento contrario se haría necesario un rebote hoy.


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ene 2009)

sigo azkoyen.... seguro que con la venta de cajas fuertes estan levantando el negocio...

y zeltia ha publicado esto: http://www.cnmv.es/asp/em/hs/HsDescripcionHS_OC.asp?Tipo=OC&Numero=27969


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Buenos días.

Grifols solo ha sido barrido de los buenos, ahora está a -2,57%

Repsol lleva unos 320.000 titulos negociados.

ACF MA 60.902 COMPRA AGENCIA TIT.


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Grifols solo ha sido barrido de los buenos, ahora está a -2,57%



Las manos fuertes hoygan... 


Saludos


----------



## wsleone (21 Ene 2009)

Yo creo que hoy acabamos en rojo, igual hay engañuflas de que es alcista pero al final caerá.

edito: El que está batiendo mínimos a pasos agigantados es el BBVA


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Chamaleon, esta agencia acaba de comprar 20.000 solarias

ABA BA 20.000


----------



## chameleon (21 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Chamaleon, esta agencia acaba de comprar 20.000 solarias
> 
> ABA BA 20.000



una minucia
a solaria le hace falta que el cuidador pille 60k títulos y que suba el volumen un poquito, que lleva 1 semana penoso

pero vamos que volver a entrar fue un error, agravado porque yo esperaba un rebote técnico en mitad de la caída. que nadie se la coja porque salir es jodido. yo voy a tener que salir a trozos, tengo bastante papel


----------



## dillei (21 Ene 2009)

Ya viene el remate...


----------



## Jucari (21 Ene 2009)

Bueno...a ver como se comporta el Ibex hoy....yo creo que tenemos amago de robete durante de la mañana esperando a WS....

Los americanos solo les queda la máquina de los billetitos....pronto veremos otro macroplan encima la mesa...para pasar unos meses mas....

Ya falta menos para IBEX=6000.....


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Tenemos que recuperar algo esta mañana....

Esta agencia ha sido la culpable, ha soltado:

SGV BA -253.588 Repsolitos


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ene 2009)

los futuros de USA nos levantan el "animo"


----------



## dillei (21 Ene 2009)

esto se dirige a mínimos y sin cerrar el gap


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Que panda de manipuladores... 

Esta agencia de SAN, está intentando frenar la caída de IBR.

BSN BI +170.136

MLC MA -132.414


----------



## dillei (21 Ene 2009)

ale, ya estamos abajo...


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2009)

¿no se mete nadie...? 



Saludos


----------



## dillei (21 Ene 2009)

Bestial...

Qué manera de caer

A por los 6000!


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2009)

Bueno, ya hemos asustado al personal para que corra a ponerse corto, ahora prosigamos con el rebote y vayamos a cerrar el gap.


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, ya hemos asustado al personal para que corra a ponerse corto, ahora prosigamos con el rebote y vayamos a cerrar el gap.



¿Pero te metes o no...? 

¿el eurostoxx bien...? 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Ene 2009)

Chameleon, cámbiate el nick por Chamaleon... 

Qué manía con los 6000, pasaremos muchas fases hasta llegar allí, pero allí todavía no hará suelo...

Saludos y buenos días...


----------



## chameleon (21 Ene 2009)

no se si se puede cambiar el nick 

me jode en extremo el timming que ha cogido la bolsa. era la próxima semana cuando teníamos que haber tocado suelo, no esta...

cuando me ingresen la nómina mis repsoles estarán más altos


----------



## Tuerto (21 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cuantos días llevamos en rojo, 4 , 5 y este 6?
> 
> Vaya corrección para el subidón que nos espera.
> 
> +10.000 en 12 días.



Ánimo, que sólo quedan 4 dias.

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Barclays otro repasito .... -26,00%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Ene 2009)

las Cosas A Su Cauce dijo:


> sacado Del Hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...va-tecnica-de-cara-al-2009-a.html#post1364771
> 
> "...el Sp500 Estaría Desplegando La Onda 4 Principal Desde El Pasado 21 De Noviembre. Según La Teoría De Elliott, La Onda 4 Debería Tener Una Amplitud Temporal Equivalente A La Onda 2 (onda B En El Otro Posible Descuento), *con Lo Que Debería Concluir Su Formación En Los Alrededores De La Tercera Semana De Este Mes De Enero.* Además, Puesto Que La Onda 2 (onda B En El Otro Posible Descuento) Recuperó Casi El 61,8% De La Onda 1, La Onda 4 No Debería Recuperar En Ningún Caso Más Del 38,2% De La Onda 3 (1.008). Este Nivel De Rebote De Fibonacci Coincide Además Con Los Máximos De La Sub. Onda 4 De La Onda 3 (onda C En El Otro Posible Descuento)."
> 
> ...





chameleon dijo:


> no Se Si Se Puede Cambiar El Nick :d
> 
> Me Jode En Extremo El Timming Que Ha Cogido La Bolsa. Era La Próxima Semana Cuando Teníamos Que Haber Tocado Suelo, No Esta...
> 
> Cuando Me Ingresen La Nómina Mis Repsoles Estarán Más Altos



1234567890


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Pero te metes o no...?
> 
> ¿el eurostoxx bien...?
> 
> Saludos



Esta mañana ya he entrado y ya me he ganado una buena pasta. Hoy he superado mi record de 2009 

Ya veremos cuando vuelvo a meterme, ahora quiero ver que ocurre con el gap y también ando probando sobre el papel otro sistema bastante prometedor, si va bien podría empezar con el dentro de un mes y medio o así.

edito: en lo que llevamos de 2009 llevo 8 operaciones y de todas ellas solo he perdido 1 mísero punto.


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Esta mañana ya he entrado y ya me he ganado una buena pasta. Hoy he superado mi record de 2009
> 
> Ya veremos cuando vuelvo a meterme, ahora quiero ver que ocurre con el gap y también ando probando sobre el papel otro sistema bastante prometedor, si va bien podría empezar con el dentro de un mes y medio o así.
> 
> edito: en lo que llevamos de 2009 llevo 8 operaciones y de todas ellas solo he perdido 1 mísero punto.



Si no dices en qué y a cuánto entras y sales no vale, normas del hilo... :o

El Santander parece que "intenta" remontar... 

5,11 €

¿como era lo del precio objetivo...? 


Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tenemos que recuperar algo esta mañana....
> 
> Esta agencia ha sido la culpable, ha soltado:
> 
> SGV BA -253.588 Repsolitos



Buenos días 
Quiero sangre
Gran jornada ayer.

Y hablando de ayer...releedlo.

Repsol=Distribución ¿os pispais ahora?

Un valor que viene de 13,se mantiene en un rango 14-16 con volumen ascendente sin salir al alza,acaban empapelando gacelas y dejándolo caer.

Recomprarán a las pobres gacelas desesperadas en niveles más bajos y bucle again.

No quería hacer el comentario a repsol mientras estuvieseis dentro.Va contra mis principios.

Enga que nosotros:

Poooodeeemoooos!! Ibex -1.85% Sigo dentro.


----------



## comparto-piso (21 Ene 2009)

yo estoy siguiendo repsol para entrar de nuevo pero no me decido. si bajase a 13,40 o asi a lo mejor entro para salirme pronto


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si no dices en qué y a cuánto entras y sales no vale, normas del hilo... :o



En que entro ya lo sabeis todos: el futuro del EuroStoxx. Respecto a las entradas y salidas no las voy a decir aunque me baneen de por vida en burbuja.info. Mi sistema es, ante todo, secreto y así va a seguir


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenos días
> Quiero sangre
> Gran jornada ayer.
> 
> ...



Aquí no hay gacelas hamijo... sólo cazadores... 

Si se vuelve a poner a 13€ me meto... :




Mulder dijo:


> En que entro ya lo sabeis todos: el futuro del EuroStoxx. Respecto a las entradas y salidas no las voy a decir aunque me baneen de por vida en burbuja.info. Mi sistema es, ante todo, secreto y así va a seguir



Pues como te metieras apostando fuerte por tu semana alcista te habrás forrao... 



Saludos


----------



## INTRUDER (21 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En que entro ya lo sabeis todos: el futuro del EuroStoxx. Respecto a las entradas y salidas no las voy a decir aunque me baneen de por vida en burbuja.info. Mi sistema es, ante todo, secreto y así va a seguir



Esto es disparar con polvora del Rey.

Mojate :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> -Por cierto, muy bien visto azkuna lo del nikkei, de perder ese nivel de 8000 puntos, podría venir una caída teórica de unos 2700 puntos... ahí es nada...
> -UBS baja a Barclays de 170 a 90 y mantiene neutral.
> 
> Saludos...
> ...



No me gusta darme mucha cera, pero bueno... 

Llevamos 2 rebotes en el 8100... de romper este triángulo, los que todavía estéis largos, comenzar a rezar todo lo que sepáis...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Eso que dices se puede aplicar a los chicharros, y a muchos valores del ibex, GAMESA, GRIFOLS, IBR.

Hace menos de un mes repsol estaba en esa orquilla de 14,00€ la veremos recuperada antes de lo que piensan muchos!


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 10:44 -2,40%

8078 puntos


Yes we can... 


Saludos


----------



## comparto-piso (21 Ene 2009)

acabo de entrar en repsol a 13,53 uff ahora a sufrir


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> acabo de entrar en repsol a 13,53 uff ahora a sufrir



no sufras mi querido padawan... vas a palmar pasta... 



Saludos


----------



## Veo_dolor (21 Ene 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> acabo de entrar en repsol a 13,53 uff ahora a sufrir



Que huevos le echais...


----------



## comparto-piso (21 Ene 2009)

solo espero al rebote de media mañana y salirme.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2009)

Entre esta mañana en BBVA a 6,47 creo que me voy a llevar el owned del dia...:


----------



## otropepito (21 Ene 2009)

Creo que los "larguistas" ya podemos ir certificando nuestra derrota porque esto no remonta.

Tonuel, el dedo de Nelson debe de estar ya escocío. Pónselo en hielo, un poco para bajar la hinchazón. Pobre Nelson, tiene mucho trabajo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Ene 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Creo que los "larguistas" ya podemos ir certificando nuestra derrota porque esto no remonta.
> 
> Tonuel, el dedo de Nelson debe de estar ya escocío. Pónselo en hielo, un poco para bajar la hinchazón. Pobre Nelson, tiene mucho trabajo.



Tiene mucho trabajo por que sois unos membrillos... 

Sin acritud, eh?


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Creo que los "larguistas" ya podemos ir certificando nuestra derrota porque esto no remonta.
> 
> Tonuel, el dedo de Nelson debe de estar ya escocío. Pónselo en hielo, un poco para bajar la hinchazón. Pobre Nelson, tiene mucho trabajo.



No te preocupes..., yo es que estaba buscando lo del rebote de media mañana y no lo encuentro... :




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Creo que los "larguistas" ya podemos ir certificando nuestra derrota porque esto no remonta.
> 
> Tonuel, el dedo de Nelson debe de estar ya escocío. Pónselo en hielo, un poco para bajar la hinchazón. Pobre Nelson, tiene mucho trabajo.



Es curioso, hoy han cerrado gap:

- Dow
- S&P
- Euro/dolar
- Dax

Pero no lo cierran:

- Stoxx
- Ibex (aunque de este no me espero nada).

Algo debe estar por suceder, aunque tal vez no lo veamos hasta la apertura de los gringos.

edito: El Stoxx ha estado a 4 puntos de cerrarlo pero no lo ha hecho todavía.


----------



## Ghell (21 Ene 2009)

Nos acercamos a los 7900!! En los últimos meses que ha sucedido esto siempre ha habido después un importante rebote, ¿vamos poniéndonos a cortos o esta vez seguiremos hasta el abismo? he aquí la gran duda de la mayoría XD


----------



## visaul (21 Ene 2009)

La noticia de la quiebra de California ¿cómo afectará a las bolsas ?. Yo supongo que hoy el Dow caera a plomo desde la apertura pero tal como está el mercado lo mejor es ver los toros desde la barrera.


----------



## Tuerto (21 Ene 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Entre esta mañana en BBVA a 6,47 creo que me voy a llevar el owned del dia...:



Yo estaba esperando a que bajase a 7 para comprar, pero no tuve huevos. Visto lo visto por lo menos los conservo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Pabajista (21 Ene 2009)

Ghell dijo:


> Nos acercamos a los 7900!! En los últimos meses que ha sucedido esto siempre ha habido después un importante rebote, ¿vamos poniéndonos a cortos o esta vez seguiremos hasta el abismo? he aquí la gran duda de la mayoría XD



Es posible que se rebote, pero creo que cada vez estos, serán mas pequeños, el primero nos llevo hasta los 9700, el segundo hasta los 8500 aunque el maquillaje navideño nos levantara un poco más hasta los 9000.


----------



## INTRUDER (21 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es curioso, hoy han cerrado gap:
> 
> - Dow
> - S&P
> ...


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2009)

De Cárpatos:



> Mas subidas del diferencial, la deuda a 10 años de Italia comparada con la alemana sube a 159 puntos básicos, la irlandesa a 254, y la española a 124



Parece que hemos pasado de PIGS a PIIGS, o ¿sería mejor PIGSI, PIGIS? ¡hagan sus apuestas!


----------



## wsleone (21 Ene 2009)

Sigo fuera estos días, no me gusta nada la pinta que tiene. Volveré a entra el miércoles, cuandos estemos en los 7000


----------



## Tupper (21 Ene 2009)

Veo_dolor dijo:


> Que huevos le echais...



Digo. ......


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2009)

Esperando que repsol rompa los 14,5 para entrar.como lo veis?


----------



## otropepito (21 Ene 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Esperando que repsol rompa los 14,5 para entrar.como lo veis?



Yo te doy mi bendición si quieres.  Que no vale para nada.:o

Esa decisión no es mala. Nadie te lo podrá echar en cara. Buena suerte.


¿ Parece que rebota esto ?


----------



## robergarc (21 Ene 2009)

Ay de mis repsoles, comprados a 14.69. Ahí se van a quedar por bastante tiempo. No pienso vender, porque es poco dinero y no lo necesito: si se han de quedar ahí unos meses, se quedan; si es un año, pues un año. Pero no pienso palmar ni un jodido euro.

Resistiré. O eso pretendo...

¿Alguien cree que con el rebote que llegará -porque supongo que algún rebote habrá en los próximos días o semanas o meses-, tocará Repsol el 15?

Donpepito, tonuel, chameleon, etc. ¿qué os parece?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2009)

Queria decir 13,5,ahora anda en 13,66 de momento no los rompio


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> ¿Alguien cree que con el rebote que llegará -porque supongo que algún rebote habrá en los próximos días o semanas o meses-, tocará Repsol el 15?
> 
> Donpepito, tonuel, chameleon, etc. ¿qué os parece?



Espérate que ahora lo consulto... 











Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Ene 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> Ay de mis repsoles, comprados a 14.69. Ahí se van a quedar por bastante tiempo. No pienso vender, porque es poco dinero y no lo necesito: si se han de quedar ahí unos meses, se quedan; si es un año, pues un año. Pero no pienso palmar ni un jodido euro.
> 
> Resistiré. O eso pretendo...
> 
> ...



El buen inversor de bolsa, es el que sabe asumir pérdidas... :

Yo compré criterias cuando salieron a 5,25€, las vendí a los 3 meses a 4,70€ por que ví que la tendencia bajista era inapelable, mucha gente se rió de mí. Hoy las tienen a 2,70€, podría comprar casi el doble de las que vendí por el mismo dinero...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Ene 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Queria decir 13,5,ahora anda en 13,66 de momento no los rompio



Si realmente te la quieres jugar, espera a 12,50.

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Repsol tiene un PO de los gurús de 31,00€ nos quedan unas cuantas sesiones para alcanzarlo.

Yo no vendo hasta 16,00€ y cuando tenga liquidez voy a por GAMESA hoy se ha puesto a 11.90€


----------



## chameleon (21 Ene 2009)

dejame estoy jodido, no tengo apsta para entrar en repsol 

y en el foro todavía pensando en los 6000... ¬¬

de todas formas a repsol la tienen controladísima, pasará de 15 cuando el ibex pase de 9000 ... y sacarán de todo para mantenerla abajo, líos en argentina, que si precio del crudo, milongas...

y en una de estas bajadas al suelo (porque esta no es la última), la oparán y entonces hay que estar dentro.


----------



## otropepito (21 Ene 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Queria decir 13,5,ahora anda en 13,66 de momento no los rompio



Ya, ya.

Esto huele a rebote al menos hasta las 15:30 de hoy. Si entras, entra ya a 13,57. Si no, espera a mañana.

Por supuesto, no me hago responsable. :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2009)

Solo entraria si da un bajon considerable siempre por debajo de 13,5 ya me cubri de gloria hoy con bbva


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Solo entraria si da un bajon considerable siempre por debajo de 13,5 ya me cubri de gloria hoy con bbva



Ahora BBVA está a 6,53... 

Y Repsol a 13,46... ¿A qué esperas...? 


Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Ene 2009)

A esto, en mi pueblo, lo llaman manipulación:


----------



## chameleon (21 Ene 2009)

anda que no hemos avisado sobre bancos y constructoras... 

por enésima vez: a los accionistas del SAN les van a sacar los hígados

niños no juguéis con fuego


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Los bancos probablemente tenga que caer más, si observas lo que está pasando en UK.... sin tantas HIPOTECAS BASURA como en España, me temo lo peor.

SAN a 4,5€ como mucho, ya lo dejó caer Botín, acciones a 4,5€ en la ampliación (derechos esfumados) saben por donde puede acabar el valor.


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Está claro donde está el juego de grifols, seguro que alguien penso, está muy cara para comprar, hacemos unos jueguecitos y un barrido del -10%

Agencia:

CVX MA +204.904 unos 2,5M EUR en compra... sospechoso--- presuntamente--


----------



## comparto-piso (21 Ene 2009)

Los bancos mejor ni tocarlos y si se hace con un stop loss muy estricto


----------



## Bayne (21 Ene 2009)

A esta no le hacéis carta de magic???

Entrevista a Alicia Jiménez, directora de análisis de Self Trade Bank
“Todavía hay incertidumbre en el mercado pero el dinero terminará por volver al parqué”






Por cierto, entré en REPSOL a 14.86 y me llevé dividendos, espero a que rebote un poco para no perder tanto pero en cuanto pueda me salgo y a esperar agazapado.


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ene 2009)

ahhhhh, esa es la q decia yo en intereconomia el otro dia!!


----------



## robergarc (21 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El buen inversor de bolsa, es el que sabe asumir pérdidas... :
> Yo compré criterias...



Un buen inversor de bolsa es el que no compra criterias...:

No pretendo que me llamen ni consideren buen inversor, con no palmar pasta bien que me conformo. Sobre Repsol, es previsible que no se despeñe de tal modo como para que en un período largo de tiempo no recupere el precio al que yo compré -que no fue estratosférico, no fueron 22 euros, sino 14.69-. En cualquier caso, se espera un cambio de dueños en los próximos meses y, como dice el amigo chameleon, en ese momento hay que estar dentro. Y tenerlos cuadrados hasta entonces para aguantar lo que suceda.

Mi análisis al respecto se basa en lo poco que puedo perder en caso de desplome absoluto en relación a lo que ganaría en caso de que la open. Y en Repsol parece más probable esto último que lo primero.


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

“Todavía hay incertidumbre en el mercado pero el dinero terminará por volver al
mercado.

Quería decir, que el dinero de los pardillos vendrá de nuevo al mercado, unos cuantos días alcistas y el sedal está preparado.


----------



## comparto-piso (21 Ene 2009)

por cierto sabeis de alguna pagina que de 5 posiciones y que sea gratis?


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ene 2009)

tengo q dejaros mas tiempo... me estoy viciando, casi entro y todo!


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Chameleon... tengo un chicharro a punto de explotar:

FBK MA +423.791 COLONIAL




Colonial ingresa 1.043 millones de euros por el 14% de FCC y el 30% de SFL

MADRID, 14 ENE. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Colonial ha comunicado a la CNMV que tras la finalización del periodo de opciones de compra concedidas a los bancos acreedores, “se han ejecutado opciones que representan el 14,31% de FCC y el 30,56% de SFL”.

El importe obtenido asciende a 1.043 millones de euros y ha sido destinado a la amortización anticipada de la deuda senior de la compañía.

Recordamos que Luis Portillo compró el 15% de FCC por 1.530 millones de euros y que el 30% de SFL estaba valorado en unos 430 millones de euros, por lo que las minusvalías para Colonial podrían llegar a los 900 millones de euros en estas operaciones de ventas forzosas a precios de mercado.

Colonial ha cerrado hoy en 17 céntimos por acción.

C.P.O.


----------



## otropepito (21 Ene 2009)

Por curiosidad: ¿ ha salido alguna noticia de Telahinco ? ¿ por qué lleva tres días malísismos? quiero decir peor incluso que la media del IBEX. Ahora pierde más de un 8%. 

si siguen así, Tonuel les va a preprarar un certificado a las mama-chicho.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Ene 2009)

A ver, para los del análisis técnico, pregunta:

¿Me lo parece a mí, o entre el nivel actual y el 8500 no hay ninguna resistencia?

Yo no veo nada.

Si nos damos la vuelta antes del 8500 nos podemos hacer una idea de la fuerza del mini-rebote...


----------



## wsleone (21 Ene 2009)

12:30 - Telecinco -11,61% : (POR AHORA ....)


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Tiene que caer más, ANTENA 3TV llega una buena desde ayer.


----------



## Bayne (21 Ene 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Si nos damos la vuelta antes del 8500 nos podemos hacer una idea de la fuerza del mini-rebote...



El rebotillo del membrillo...


----------



## wsleone (21 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tiene que caer más, ANTENA 3TV llega una buena desde ayer.



No había visto Antena3, van bien ....


----------



## chameleon (21 Ene 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Me lo parece a mí, o entre el nivel actual y el 8500 no hay ninguna resistencia?



hay una resistencia fibo en el 8450 más o menos, ahí entré porque pensaba en un rebote técnico... :/

donpepito, colonial ni borracho, ese movimiento es para pillar gente. un chicharro que me gusta es ebro puleva, pero de chicharros ya he tenido bastante en este segundo ciclo de rebote.

hay pánico en endesa porque ha roto el soporte. me parece muy interesante, si nos damos la vuelta el objetivo son los 29 eur (está en 23,95)


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Now Telahinco -16,33%


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Endesa... veo muy alta la acción, ten en cuenta que el max ha sido de 35,00€ y su mínomo es de 28,00€ oct 2008.


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Por curiosidad: ¿ ha salido alguna noticia de Telahinco ? ¿ por qué lleva tres días malísismos? quiero decir peor incluso que la media del IBEX. Ahora pierde más de un 8%.
> 
> si siguen así, Tonuel les va a preprarar un certificado a las mama-chicho.



08:51 ANTENA 3 - TELECINCO 
Recorte de estimaciones de beneficio

[ TELECINCO ]
Los analistas de UBS han rebajado las estimaciones de beneficio para Antena 3 en un 61% en 2009 y en un 27% para Telecinco.

Creo que los tiros van por ahí.


----------



## otropepito (21 Ene 2009)

¡¡Ay Silvio!!


----------



## panoli (21 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Los analistas de UBS han rebajado las estimaciones de beneficio para Antena 3 en un 61% en 2009 y en un 27% para Telecinco.
> .



En un 61%, pero que castaña de estimaciones hace esta gente para equivocarse en un 61%? :


----------



## terraenxebre (21 Ene 2009)

panoli dijo:


> En un 61%, pero que castaña de estimaciones hace esta gente para equivocarse en un 61%? :



¿ Los que decían que Terra iba a subir a 400?


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

He comprado algunas de ENDESA a 23,96€


----------



## javso (21 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He comprado algunas de ENDESA a 23,96€



Buffff, Endesa, qué miedo. Ya está en 23,90...


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Tampoco han sido muchas, solo es para tener para una cena, en el caso que nos giremos.


----------



## Tupper (21 Ene 2009)

panoli dijo:


> En un 61%, pero que castaña de estimaciones hace esta gente para equivocarse en un 61%? :



Tá la cosa mú malita Panoli.


----------



## comparto-piso (21 Ene 2009)

me salgo de repsol a 13,61 .... 8 miseros centimos por accion (cubro comisiones y poco mas ) pero me da mucho miedo esta tarde. Ya habra otra oportunidad


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

ENDESA, si consiguen que los minoritarios entren en la OPA de 41,00€ -ACCIONA- por acción, habrá sido un riesgo acertado.... pero de momento aguantando.


----------



## chollero (21 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si no dices en qué y a cuánto entras y sales no vale, normas del hilo... :o
> 
> El Santander parece que "intenta" remontar...
> 
> ...



así se habla


----------



## Kujire (21 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... Capitolio*

Plan para hoy ...



> Timothy Geithner asistirá a su presentación para aprobación de su candidatura en la comisión del senado, que había sido aplazada, será interesante (por cotillear) ver las preguntas que le hacen de acuerdo a su fraude a la hacienda la seg. soc. y a tener ilegales trabajando en casa. Obama lo ha ratificado, por lo que con lo que está cayendo se le perdonará (previo pago de multa que para él será una calderilla) y que se le ponga a currar ya.
> 
> Por otro lado, hoy se habla de NACIONALIZACIÖN de los bancos abiertamente, a ver en qué queda. Recordad que GS ha sido el principal contribuidor a Obama


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2009)

Para que esta tarde subamos sería muy previsible que el S&P pasara antes por el 797 para hacer un rebote ahí mismo. Ese nivel NO fue alcanzado ayer.

Si el precio llegara a 795 no creo que rebotemos ya hasta el final de sesión europeo.


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Para que esta tarde subamos sería muy previsible que el S&P pasara antes por el 797 para hacer un rebote ahí mismo. Ese nivel NO fue alcanzado ayer.
> 
> Si el precio llegara a 795 no creo que rebotemos ya hasta el final de sesión europeo.



Cuéntame otra... :o



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ene 2009)

que sepais que el año pasado 15 dias despues del desplome mass-media, cayó todo a saco


----------



## otropepito (21 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> que sepais que el año pasado 15 dias despues del desplome mass-media, cayó todo a saco



Yo no entender.

¿ Sitúas el desplome mass-media en torno al 20 de Octubre?


----------



## chollero (21 Ene 2009)

por qué estais tan obsesionados con repsol como valor de seguraorevalorizacion ? teniendo en cuenta todas las acciones que tiene sacyr y que al final va a tener que regalar por cuatro duros, por que nadie las quiere, esas acciones cuando salgan al mercado haran que baje la cotizacion creo yo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Ene 2009)

chollero dijo:


> por qué estais tan obsesionados con repsol como valor de seguraorevalorizacion ? teniendo en cuenta todas las acciones que tiene sacyr y que al final va a tener que regalar por cuatro duros, por que nadie las quiere, esas acciones cuando salgan al mercado haran que baje la cotizacion creo yo



¿Planteas que si la cosa se pone muy malita Sacyr pueda hacer enajenaciones parciales de su participación para ir "tirando"?

Porque no creo que sean tan bestias de vender un 20 en el mercado, Repsol tiene mucho free-float pero un 20% es mucha tela, se notaría demasiado.

Además, Sacyr quiere vender el 20% de una tacada porque así puede pedir más dinero por ser una participación de "casi" control.


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Repsol es una empresa clave para muchos productores, tiene un mercado establecido en A. del Sur y es la puerta a Europa de compañias Chinas, Rusas.

En mi opinión, se está negociando su venta y está casí cerrada, cuando no hay noticias, son noticias buenas.


----------



## javso (21 Ene 2009)

Bueno, a ver qué tal se porta Endesa esta tarde... Acabo de entrar a 23,88


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Además voy palmando solo un -6,00% en REPSOL... cuando llegue la recuperación hablamos.


----------



## chollero (21 Ene 2009)

repsol puede estar establecido en muchos sitios y eso es bueno pues tiene diversificados sus clientes, pero un 20% es mucho papel


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Titulos Acumulados: 3.439.914

De momento lo que hemos movido de REPSOL.


Hoy la agencia del SAN no está jugando con IBR.

Ha soltado mucho papel:

BSN BI -443.066


AUPA! ESTAMOS EN VERDE -IBEX- RULEZ!


----------



## aterriza como puedas (21 Ene 2009)

¿Se puede saber qué clase de notición ha salido para que el IBX se haya dado la vuelta?

Estas cosas son las que me cabrean de verdad... :


----------



## bambum (21 Ene 2009)

Pero no iba haber una ecatombe bancaria?


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Las manos fuertes hispanas han llegado..... me voy a gastar las plusvalías al fosters hollywood!


----------



## wsleone (21 Ene 2009)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> ¿Se puede saber qué clase de notición ha salido para que el IBX se haya dado la vuelta?
> 
> Estas cosas son las que me cabrean de verdad... :



Puede ser simple especulación para pillar a despistados, yo aconsejo no entrar estos días, huele mal.


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2009)

Cárpatos:



> 14:46:22 h.
> Bancos UK [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



Bambum: *H*ecatombe es con H joder, que dolor de ojos!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> hay una resistencia fibo en el 8450 más o menos, ahí entré porque pensaba en un rebote técnico... :/
> 
> donpepito, colonial ni borracho, ese movimiento es para pillar gente. un chicharro que me gusta es ebro puleva, pero de chicharros ya he tenido bastante en este segundo ciclo de rebote.
> 
> hay pánico en endesa porque ha roto el soporte. me parece muy interesante, si nos damos la vuelta el objetivo son los 29 eur (está en 23,95)



¿8450 para hoy, o lo dejamos para mañana?

Por encima de eso no pasamos ni de coña, ¿no?


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ene 2009)

chollero dijo:


> por qué estais tan obsesionados con repsol como valor de seguraorevalorizacion ? teniendo en cuenta todas las acciones que tiene sacyr y que al final va a tener que regalar por cuatro duros, por que nadie las quiere, esas acciones cuando salgan al mercado haran que baje la cotizacion creo yo



tampoco hay mucho para elegir...


----------



## chameleon (21 Ene 2009)

endesa 23,84 ahora

conocéis la teoría de la elipse?
si se superpone una elipse en los mínimos de hoy y la desplazamos arriba también encaja en los máximos. es curioso aunque no creo que sirva para nada. según esa teoría la evolución de endesa hoy debería acabar en 24,6 o así... que además coincide con el soporte.

no hay miedo, IBEX +41


----------



## chameleon (21 Ene 2009)

repsol es para dormir tranquilo por las noches, no para ganar pastaza
que suerte habéis tenido vosotros de tener liquidez con repsol a 13, cabrones


----------



## javso (21 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> endesa 23,84 ahora
> 
> conocéis la teoría de la elipse?
> si se superpone una elipse en los mínimos de hoy y la desplazamos arriba también encaja en los máximos. es curioso aunque no creo que sirva para nada. según esa teoría la evolución de endesa hoy debería acabar en 24,6 o así... que además coincide con el soporte.
> ...



Pues no se la teoría de la elipse, pero de momento se está desplomando hasta 23,61


----------



## wsleone (21 Ene 2009)

Empresas
Sacyr, bajo mínimos: la banca puede exigir garantías tras perder Repsol 14 euros
Hora: 15:00 Fuente : Invertia 

ALBERTO CAÑABATE
Invertia.com

El tiempo pasa y los problemas siguen en Sacyr. El enfriamiento de las negociaciones con Lukoil para la venta de su 20% en Repsol YPF ha arrastrado al valor a mínimos en siete años. Según analistas, la banca puede exigir más garantías a Sacyr si la petrolera cierra hoy y mañana por debajo de 14 euros, por lo que espera vender lo antes posible Itinere para usar la liquidez como cobertura. Las minusvalías de Sacyr en Repsol doblan su capitalización bursátil. Este año, la constructora afronta vencimientos de deuda por 1.260 millones. 
Testa ya no cubre la depreciación en bolsa de Repsol YPF. Desde diciembre de 2008, la constructora que preside Luís del Rivero usa el 100% de su filial patrimonialista (aparte de las acciones de Repsol, que están pignoradas) para suplir la caída en bolsa de la petrolera hispano-argentina. Pero estas garantías son insuficientes para la banca acreedora si Repsol pierde los 14 euros por acción durante tres sesiones consecutivas, según un analista consultado. Hoy es la segunda jornada en la que esto sucede. 

Fuentes conocedoras aseguran que el sindicato de bancos comandado por Santander, Citigroup y Caja Madrid “no exigirá más garantías” a Sacyr, ya que “está intentando vender Repsol YPF”. Aunque lo cierto es que al mercado no le gustan los retrasos en una operación que le permitiría reducir su explosiva deuda de más de 18.000 millones de euros. 

Desde el “enfriamiento”, dicen en Sacyr, de las negociaciones con Lukoil, las acciones de la constructora han perdido el 17% hasta los 5,8 euros, su menor precio desde octubre de 2002. Y un 88% por debajo del máximo de 50,4 euros que marcó en noviembre de 2006. Ese día, Sacyr superó los 15.000 millones de euros de valor en bolsa y se convirtió en la primera constructora española según esta medida. Ahora, vale 1.770 millones, la mitad de los 3.300 millones de sus minusvalías latentes en Repsol. 

“Sacyr podría usar la caja de Itinere como garantía en el préstamo de Repsol”, comenta a este portal un analista que prefiere mantener el anonimato, que además señala que los límites en el precio de Repsol “serán secundarios” cuando cristalice el traspaso de la filial concesionaria. Fuentes cercanas comentan que Sacyr está agilizando la venta de Itinere para tener “a mediados de febrero el tema encarrilado para iniciar las OPAs”. 

Los ingresos del grupo por esta operación dependerán de los impuestos. Así, los 1.800 millones de euros netos que podría captar Sacyr con la venta de Itinere, apuntan analistas, se quedarían en unos 1.400 millones. Una generosa cantidad que le permitiría a la constructora respirar en Repsol YPF, si es que los vencimientos de deuda para 2009 se lo permiten. 

Sacyr tiene que refinanciar este año 760 millones de euros de deuda corporativa, la de más riesgo porque sólo la constructora actúa como colateral. Por lo que las negociaciones con los bancos se presentan extremadamente difíciles. “En esa deuda tienes más riesgo”, comenta un analista. Además, le vencen otros 500 millones de euros de deuda de Europistas. 1.260 millones de euros en un momento en el que la banca no está para muchas florituras. Por lo que los ingresos de Itínere se podrían usar para este menester. 

De lo que pocas dudas caben es que Sacyr está obligada a vender su 20% en Repsol YPF a un precio alto, cercano a los 26,7 euros que pagó por cada acción en diciembre de 2006. “Vender Repsol YPF a 18 euros no tiene sentido no le resuelve desde el punto de vista financiero, ya que esa deuda que aún tendría carecería de colateral, y además los gastos financieros no estarían cubiertos por los dividendos”, expresa un analista que cubre el valor.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ene 2009)

down arriba


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2009)

Pues ahí está el rebote largamente anunciado, no tienen uds. fe


----------



## Kujire (21 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News .... Oficina del Presidente*

Plan de Obama para hoy... (ojo es el "post-it" que tienen pegado en la nevera!)



> Por la mañana iremos a misa. (3 veces en 4 días, Oprah también va)
> Hay que mandar los trajes a la tintorería y las niñas a la escuela
> Michelle entrevista al servicio dom. y verá el menú, y seguirá con la mudanza
> Llamar a Tita Enma ...
> ...


----------



## comparto-piso (21 Ene 2009)

pues vaya y yo que vendi mis acciones de repsol esta mañana a 13,61 y ahora estan por encima de 14


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Ene 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> Un buen inversor de bolsa es el que no compra criterias...:



Touché...


----------



## wsleone (21 Ene 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> pues vaya y yo que vendi mis acciones de repsol esta mañana a 13,61 y ahora estan por encima de 14



Si has ganado dinero es lo que cuenta; otro día actuando de esta forma puedes salvar los muebles y decir "menos mal que me he retirado a tiempo"  , la avaricia rompe el saco


----------



## chameleon (21 Ene 2009)

donpepito, ¿has puesto stop o algo?
endesa 23,25 

edit: 23,40 16:22


----------



## comparto-piso (21 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Si has ganado dinero es lo que cuenta; otro día actuando de esta forma puedes salvar los muebles y decir "menos mal que me he retirado a tiempo"  , la avaricia rompe el saco



eso es cierto antes de ayer vendi a 14,47 bueno pero da rabia jeje.

Al menos he sacado beneficio en 7 de las ultimas 9 operaciones auqne esta vez solo fueran 100 euros


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Ene 2009)

bambum dijo:


> Pero no iba haber una ecatombe bancaria?



Regla número 1 para entrar en el hilo del IBEX... escribir *h*ecatombe bien...

PD: Más que nada por que llevamos muchas hecatombes...


----------



## wsleone (21 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Regla número 1 para entrar en el hilo del IBEX... escribir *h*ecatombe bien...
> 
> PD: Más que nada por que llevamos muchas hecatombes...



repe  

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/51667-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-1373.html (ver comentario de Mulder)


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2009)

Interesantísimo grafico:

http://www.capitalbolsa.com/articulo/22283/analisis-ondas-superciclo-1896-2039-.html#ver_comentarios

Al final he tenido que poner el link.

edit: reedito el link porque no sale.


----------



## Kujire (21 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... Comisión Tim el "TARP"*

Acaba de dar comienzo la comparecencia de Tim Geithner, nominado para secretario del tesoro.

mientras ... Obama está en misa, esta vez en la catedral de Washington.

Los bancos están tirando para arriba los índices ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> repe
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/51667-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-1373.html (ver comentario de Mulder)



Lo he visto después, al leerme las últimas páginas del hilo... 

Actualizo: Ibex 8330


----------



## wsleone (21 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Interesantísimo grafico:
> 
> http://www.capitalbolsa.com/mostrar_imagen.php?imagen=/img_news/2009/01/IMG_20090111155113
> 
> Al final he tenido que poner el link.



Interesantísimo, en el cruce de las dos aspas rojas del cuadradito confluyen todas las fases lunares


----------



## otropepito (21 Ene 2009)

Señoritas, el rebote muestra su primer signo de cansancio. ¿ a nadie le incomoda esos dos picos ? ¿soy medio bobo?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Interesantísimo grafico:
> 
> - CAPITAL BOLSA -
> 
> ...



¿Es éste?


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Señoritas, el rebote muestra su primer signo de cansancio. ¿ a nadie le incomoda esos dos picos ? ¿soy medio bobo?



Este rebote no va a llegar muy lejos, mañana tendremos desplome de nuevo, voy a aprovechar para ver quien presenta resultados mañana porque presiento que la bajada (de pantalones también) va a venir por este lado.


----------



## pepeton (21 Ene 2009)

snif, snif............huelo a numero rojito


----------



## javso (21 Ene 2009)

Vaya ostión de Endesa!!!!

Qué coño le pasa?

23,09, ya casi pierde el 10%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Ene 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Señoritas, el rebote muestra su primer signo de cansancio. ¿ a nadie le incomoda esos dos picos ? ¿soy medio bobo?



Bienvenidos al doble techo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> hay una resistencia fibo en el 8450 más o menos, ahí entré porque pensaba en un rebote técnico... :/
> 
> donpepito, colonial ni borracho, ese movimiento es para pillar gente. un chicharro que me gusta es ebro puleva, pero de chicharros ya he tenido bastante en este segundo ciclo de rebote.
> 
> hay pánico en endesa porque ha roto el soporte. me parece muy interesante, si nos damos la vuelta el objetivo son los 29 eur (está en 23,95)



Que % de fibo?, Qué principio y qué fin? por que por más que lo miro no lo veo... Yo entre 8100 y 8500 no veo absolutamente nothing...

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Ene 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Señoritas, el rebote muestra su primer signo de cansancio. ¿ a nadie le incomoda esos dos picos ? ¿soy medio bobo?



Yo ya me esperaba algo así, si no llegamos a los 8450 que dice Chameleon (que es donde está lo primero siquiera parecido a una resistencia), entonces no debe de haber mucha fortaleza.

A mí me sigue alucinando la "cotización flotante" de Grifols, esas subidas vertiginosas que luego se mantiene ahí en las alturas casi sin volatilidad durante días y días...

Por no hablar del "accidente" que me parece ha tenido el cuidador en la subasta de apertura, habláis de barrido pero yo pienso que el tío se despistó porque se quemó con el café y nos dejó ver a todos a dónde se va Grifols en cuanto abran las compuertas...


----------



## Pabajista (21 Ene 2009)

Me ha parecido oler sangre... será posible?, otro día más? no me lo puedo creer, demasiadas alegrias seguidas...


----------



## Condor (21 Ene 2009)

ROJO! es que....

Y con fuerza


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Ene 2009)

¿Vale, entonces le adjudicamos a los 8380 la categoría de mini-resistencia o esperamos a mañana?

Estas resistencias son de pobres, que venimos de bajar un 15% en 10 días y el rebote no da ni pa pipas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Ene 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Vale, entonces le adjudicamos a los 8380 la categoría de mini-resistencia o esperamos a mañana?
> 
> Estas resistencias son de pobres, que venimos de bajar un 15% en 10 días y el rebote no da ni pa pipas.



Hace pinta (con pinzas eh) de HCH, se iría hacia los 8150... veremos...


----------



## Condor (21 Ene 2009)

Pillados!!!!, ya se está recogiendo la red, como siempre.


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Vendí las que había comprado al mismo precio 23,96€ antes de irme a comer.

ENDESA, de la que me he librado.... repsol ha llegado a 14,11€ que bien!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Ene 2009)

¿Cuánta pasta habrá perdido Sacyr intentando subir Repsol en las últimas 3 horas?

Lo más cojonudo es que estoy por apostar que el día que quiebre Sacyr, Repsol sube un 30%...


----------



## Condor (21 Ene 2009)

Sres. mañana más, es decir, más bajadas.


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

No creas, no se ha incrementado mucho el vol en el negociado, desde mi last report.

Titulos Acumulados: 5.849.755


----------



## Condor (21 Ene 2009)

Hay dinero, lo que el mercado quiere es lo que no hay: buenas noticias. O se empieza a estimular el consumo o no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## Tupper (21 Ene 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Pillados!!!!, ya se está recogiendo la red, como siempre.



No falla, pezqueñines.


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Hemos cerrado el tercer bajista, ahora nos vamos al verde!


----------



## Condor (21 Ene 2009)

No será porque no lo desees donpepito, qué sólo se te oye con la misma história. El que vive de ilusiones muere de desengaños. A 8000 es que nos vamos a ver.


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Estas dos agencias han sido las culpables del bajón de endesa:

WRG MA -261.463

BYM MA -171.824


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Hay que tener más confianza si estás dentro, mushasho!


----------



## Condor (21 Ene 2009)

Si apuesto a la baja es un tipo de esperanza igual pero con signo contrario.


----------



## otropepito (21 Ene 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Sres. mañana más, es decir, más bajadas.



Pues por llevarte la contraría  yo creo que mañana el IBEX repuntará un 2-3%.
Voy de tiros largos.
Mañana me llevaré un gran OWNED y perderé 300 leuros.


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2009)

Ultimamente con las bajadas de la bolsa aparecen por aquí una serie de 'listos' que no parecen tener mucha idea pero les gusta mucho mentar la sangre.

Como si no se pudiera ganar con los cortos. Hace falta un poco más de culturilla financiera en vez de pasarse por aquí a soltar ocurrencias gracioso-pesimistas.

Que la bolsa no es un casino!


----------



## Plusvalias-al-42% (21 Ene 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Hay dinero, lo que el mercado quiere es lo que no hay: buenas noticias. O se empieza a estimular el consumo o no hay nada que hacer.



Joer....pues en vez de malinvertir en Bolsa mejor que se lo gasten en consumo (o quizás prefieren eso del "que consuman ellos que yo lo mío lo invierto"?)


----------



## Condor (21 Ene 2009)

Pues mira que OBAMA v a presentar el enésimo plan de rescate bancario, si quieres razones espumosas para que suba ya las tienes, ahora, no te extrañe que sea una subida como la de hoy: buche y pluma.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Ene 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Hay dinero, lo que el mercado quiere es lo que no hay: buenas noticias. O se empieza a estimular el consumo o no hay nada que hacer.



No encuentro el enlace al artículo original porque los de MorganStanley son tan graciosos que quitan los artículos y todavía no tienen puesto el archivo de artículos anteriores de 2009.



> A New Global Liquidity Cycle
> In a nutshell. As GDP downgrades abound and investors’ gloom thickens, our metrics indicate that a new global liquidity cycle is in the making. While still in its infancy, this new liquidity cycle will likely help support asset markets, end the recession later this year and prevent lasting deflation. As always, it is difficult to predict which asset classes will benefit most from the build-up of excess liquidity. However, our strategists favour credit and EM equities in 2009.
> 
> Focus on global excess liquidity... Our favourite metric for tracking the liquidity cycle remains the evolution of excess liquidity, which we define as the ratio of money supply M1 to nominal GDP (a.k.a. the 'Marshallian K'). M1 is a narrow monetary aggregate comprising currency in circulation and overnight bank deposits held by non-banks. It is used for transactions in the real economy – when buying goods and services – and in the financial sphere – buying stocks, bonds or other financial assets. Simply speaking, if money grows by more (less) than nominal GDP, excess liquidity expands (contracts), and more (less) money is available for transactions in the financial sphere. We plot our measure of excess liquidity both for the G5 advanced economies and for the four BRICs as a proxy for the emerging world. With money highly mobile across borders, we prefer such ‘global’ measures of excess liquidity to national ones.
> ...



A New Global Liquidity Cycle


----------



## Kujire (21 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... Comisión Tim el "TARP"*



> Tim Geithner está salvando bastante bien las preguntas de los senadores. Se ha disculpado por los errores cometidos, y *ha adelantado alguna de las medidas que Obama va a poner en marcha*. Creo que no habrá problemas para que sea admitido. Se nota que ha estudiado muy bien la comparecencia, y que los senadores se les escapa un poco el asunto de las manos, o que están "acongojados" y la presión no les deja ... en fin, eso *es lo que tiene pertenecer al equipo del presidente, que uno sabe cosas que los demás no*. Se ha traido a su mujer y su padre que lo escoltan a ambos lados en una fila de asientos posterior a la de él.



Como os dije ayer, no creía en rebote, más allá que la manipulación lo crea posible, gracias a St DowJones los financieros ya no tienen el mismo peso en el S&P que tenían hace un año, jijij


----------



## Condor (21 Ene 2009)

Vamos Mulder, que sin la Scully no eres nadie. Claro que a corto se puede ganar, la cuestión es cuando ves tus cartas y no tienes de esas....; el 9000 va quedando un poco lejos no?


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Esta agencia a comprado y vendido estos repsoles:

SGV BA +1.116.964 -1.319.689 diferencia vendida -202.725


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Ene 2009)

El volumen de hoy en el Ibex todavía mayor que el de ayer, que ya había sido alto.

Y además, creo que se ha notado un buen arreón en el volumen durante este último mini-desplome desde los 8380 hasta los 8200, habrían empapelado a todo el mundo.

Si alguien tiene datos de volumen intradía que lo confirme.


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Vamos Mulder, que sin la Scully no eres nadie. Claro que a corto se puede ganar, la cuestión es cuando ves tus cartas y no tienes de esas....; el 9000 va quedando un poco lejos no?



No me refiero a corto plazo, me refiero a ganar cuando la bolsa baja, es decir poniéndose corto. A esto es a lo que me refiero cuando sale alguien por aquí a soltar la típica parida de pezqueñines-pillados y cosas por el estilo.

Yo juego a lo mismo que los leoncios, largo o corto. El que entra al mercado teniendo solamente la posibilidad de entrar largo les está dando mucha ventaja a estos señores, y aquí ya entramos en la crítica a la CNMV por no permitir cortos en acciones (sin usar derivados) y por no permitir tampoco los stops automáticos.

Pero ya sabemos que este país es de pandereta.


----------



## Condor (21 Ene 2009)

A pesar del freno en las caídas de los bancos, falta el segundo round de estos para que todo se consuma. Los datos de los demás bancos son de dolor que aturde. Morosidad aparte.


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El volumen de hoy en el Ibex todavía mayor que el de ayer, que ya había sido alto.
> 
> Y además, creo que se ha notado un buen arreón en el volumen durante este último mini-desplome desde los 8380 hasta los 8200, habrían empapelado a todo el mundo.
> 
> Si alguien tiene datos de volumen intradía que lo confirme.



En el futuro del Ibex se ve un volumen similar durante la subida de principios de tarde (alrededor de las 14:20), que en la bajada siguiente (hacia las 16:10), el último tramo al alza si que ha tenido un volumen algo más bajo, aunque también ha sido más alto que el lateral-alcista entre las 11:00 y las 14:20.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Ene 2009)

Por cierto, ¿cuándo presenta resultados Telefónica?, yo la tengo en vigilancia intensiva pero no para comprar, me parece imposible que el ibex rompa los 7800 sin que Telefónica baje con ganas.

Y no me fío ni un pelo, lo primero que se deja de pagar es la factura del teléfono y es un sector que (que yo sepa) todavía no se ha llevado su correspondiente dósis de palos en esta crisis.

Le ha tocado a la banca, a las constructoras-promotoras, a las energéticas, a las automovilísiticas...

Y estas navidades se han vendido muchos menos moviles y pijadas similares, algún impacto tendrá la cosa.

Google presenta resultados dentro de poco y no creo yo que haya anunciado despidos por primera vez en su historia por amor al arte.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En el futuro del Ibex se ve un volumen similar durante la subida de principios de tarde (alrededor de las 14:20), que en la bajada siguiente (hacia las 16:10), el último tramo al alza si que ha tenido un volumen algo más bajo, aunque también ha sido más alto que el lateral-alcista entre las 11:00 y las 14:20.



¿Entonces ha sido impresión mía?, es que voy dándole al f5 y mirando los cambios en el volumen cada media hora o así, y claro, así es fácil meter la pata.


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

He vuelto a entrar en ENDESA....

La salida de Acciona de Endesa se acerca. Según prensa Acciona y Enel se encuentran en pleno
proceso de negociación para la compra del paquete de la constructora y adelantar de esta forma el
ejercicio de la PUT que tiene Acciona contra ENEL. Todo indica que la transacción se puede realizar en
fechas próximas. En caso contrarío habría que esperar hasta marzo de 2010 (fecha de entrada en vigor
la PUT de Acciona).
• El precio que estimamos de ejercicio de la PUT asciende a 42€/acc. Este precio se calcula como el
resultante de incrementar el precio de la OPA (40,16€/acción) por el euribor a 3 meses más 85 p.b.
sobre la deuda de Acciona asociada a la compra de Endesa menos los dividendos repartidos por
Endesa.
• Creemos que los minoritarios deberían de beneficiarse de una OPA sobrevenida. Dada la
estructura accionarial de la eléctrica española, en la que Acciona con un 25% del capital controla
políticamente Endesa, creemos que de salir la constructora del accionariado debería de lanzarse una
OPA sobrevenida por los minoritarios. El precio de esa OPA creemos que debería de ser el mismo que
el pagado a Acciona.
• Según prensa, el pago de la operación, por un importe aproximado de 11.120 Mns €, estaría
estructurada mediante el pago de una parte en caja y otra en activos de renovables de Endesa.
• Revisamos el precio objetivo de Endesa hasta 42€/acc. (valor de la PUT) frente a los 40,16€ que
teníamos anteriormente (precio de la OPA) y mantenemos la recomendación de COMPRAR.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He vuelto a entrar en ENDESA....
> 
> La salida de Acciona de Endesa se acerca. Según prensa Acciona y Enel se encuentran en pleno
> proceso de negociación para la compra del paquete de la constructora y adelantar de esta forma el
> ...




¿Quiénes son los que dices esto?

Por cierto, el volumen estos días no le tiene nada que envidiar al que hubo cuando tocamos el 7800 hace un par de meses, y de momento sigue subiendo.


----------



## Condor (21 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He vuelto a entrar en ENDESA....
> 
> La salida de Acciona de Endesa se acerca. Según prensa Acciona y Enel se encuentran en pleno
> proceso de negociación para la compra del paquete de la constructora y adelantar de esta forma el
> ...



El precio era el de hace un par de años, así que no es difícil que en un par de años se llegue de nuevo a el.


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Ene 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿cuándo presenta resultados Telefónica?, yo la tengo en vigilancia intensiva pero no para comprar, me parece imposible que el ibex rompa los 7800 sin que Telefónica baje con ganas.
> 
> Y no me fío ni un pelo, lo primero que se deja de pagar es la factura del teléfono y es un sector que (que yo sepa) todavía no se ha llevado su correspondiente dósis de palos en esta crisis.
> 
> ...




Buenas tardes
Quiero sangre.


Telefónica no necesita presentar resultados.Va a emitir bonos.Imagínate porqué necesita recapitalizarse...
Pero comunicará grandes resultados mientras pueda.No como otras operadoras que ya han admitido malos resultados.


Kujireeee ¿que se rumorea de los resultados de Microsoft,crees que serán potables?Gracias


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ene 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿cuándo presenta resultados Telefónica?, yo la tengo en vigilancia intensiva pero no para comprar, me parece imposible que el ibex rompa los 7800 sin que Telefónica baje con ganas.
> 
> Y no me fío ni un pelo, lo primero que se deja de pagar es la factura del teléfono y es un sector que (que yo sepa) todavía no se ha llevado su correspondiente dósis de palos en esta crisis.
> 
> ...



Espero con ansia los palos que le tienen que caer a esta compañía ineficiente y enchufista


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Es de la caixa.

Enel quiere cerrar la compra de Endesa la próxima semana, según prensa

http://www.invertia.com/empresas/noticias/noticia.asp?idDoc=2080471&idtel=RV011ENDESA


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Es de la caixa.
> 
> Enel quiere cerrar la compra de Endesa la próxima semana, según prensa
> 
> Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones




Mmmmmppfffffff, no sé, no digo nada no te vaya a frustrar plusvalías, muy fácil lo presentan, pregúntale a las cosas a su cauce y sus Criterias a ver si él se fía de las recomendaciones de La Caixa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Ene 2009)

*KBC -23,1%
HBOS -13,46%
HYPO REAL ESTATE -10,45%
BARCLAYS -9,33%
INTESA SANPAOLO -5,26%
BBVA -1,95%
ING -1,88%
COMMERZBANK -1,55%
SANTANDER +0,37%
BNP +1,01%
DBANK +3,95%
CAGRICOLE +4,63%
HSBC +6,29%
UBS +8,55%
SGENERALE +10,29%
FORTIS +17,55%
RBS +21,36%*

En días como hoy se puede ganar y perder mucho dinerito... 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Ene 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mmmmmppfffffff, no sé, no digo nada no te vaya a frustrar plusvalías, muy fácil lo presentan, pregúntale a las cosas a su cauce y sus Criterias a ver si él se fía de las recomendaciones de La Caixa.



Hay empleados y directores : que me siguen diciendo: 
-Criteria? Lo mejor que he hecho en mi vida... :

Saludos....


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Yo he comprado para aprovechar el rebote, no voy a esperar ser opado... pero si lo hacen esta semana, aquí estaré esperando.

Simplemente, espero que no continuen con el derribo mañana jueves.


----------



## Kujire (21 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Quiero sangre.
> 
> Kujireeee ¿que se rumorea de los resultados de Microsoft,crees que serán potables?Gracias



Estoy con Tim hoy, de momento no he oido nada aunque serán el Jueves, Apple los comunicará al final de la sesión como hicieron ayer con IBM. Lo cierto que hay gente que ha recomendado estar dentro de MS, viendo que los de IBM han sido positivos, pero no es un valor que me emocione, y HOY por primera vez he visto una nueva campaña de publicidad de Ms, curioso. Voy a investigar más ... bueno, creo que el tema de Ms va a venir por la probable adquisición de Yahoo, por el tema de la búsqueda. Ha bajado el precio de la Xbox y eso ha podido ayudar las ventas del último trimestre ... 

Te dejo un link

http://news.moneycentral.msn.com/provider/providerarticle.aspx?feed=AP&date=20090121&id=9530378

Obama en una hora se reúne con el equipo de seguridad nacional. Se ha comentado que se ha programado el cierre del centro de detención de Guantánamo en 1 año (nada interesante de momento ... bueno supongo que para los nos siguen desde allí dentro si)

1


----------



## Kujire (21 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News .... desde la Casa Blanca*

13.18 Obama al habla: 1ra rueda de prensa del presidente ...



> - 1º Los lobbys lo van a tener más dificil conmigo en el poder, estarán muy restringidas sus habilidades para presionarme
> - 2º Todos los miembros del gobierno recibirán un manual ético (tanto para trabajar como para dejar de hacerlo tendrán que cumplir con unos requisitos para no aprovecharse de su información privilegiada hasta 2 años después) No van a recibir mucho más salario de 100.000$ por lo que algunos pensaban que era más
> - 3º Transparencia como ley, nos más secretismo, Este gob va a ser contabilizado en sus actuaciones por la gente
> - 4º Voy a emitir las primeras órdenes ejecutivas de mi gob con respecto a estos temas hoy y creo que es un buen punto por el que empezar



Ahora, se produce el juramento(el mismo que de obama, excepto por los cargos) del equipo del presidente de la Casa Blanca en el despacho oval, el juramento lo lee Joe Biden, y después Obama decide que aunque los conoce, ahora que forman parte de la casablanca, les va a felicitar personalmente uno por uno.

Obama se reunirá con los jefes militares después del meeting general ...


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> 13.18 Obama al habla: 1ra rueda de prensa del presidente ...
> 
> Ahora, se produce el juramento(el mismo que de obama, excepto por los cargos) del equipo del presidente de la Casa Blanca en el despacho oval, el juramento lo lee Joe Biden, y después Obama decide que aunque los conoce, ahora que forman parte de la casablanca, les va a felicitar personalmente uno por uno.
> 
> Obama se reunirá con los jefes militares después del meeting general ...



Si todo esto no se queda en una simple declaración de intenciones lo hará muy bien, incluso aunque no pueda enderezar la economía, va por el camino correcto. La transparencia lo es todo en un gobierno democrático, da igual el color que tenga.

Si ZP tan solo le llegara a la suela de los zapatos a este, otro gallo nos cantaría aquí en la 'ejpein de las energías renovables'


----------



## Kujire (21 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si todo esto no se queda en una simple declaración de intenciones lo hará muy bien, incluso aunque no pueda enderezar la economía, va por el camino correcto. La transparencia lo es todo en un gobierno democrático, da igual el color que tenga.
> 
> Si ZP tan solo le llegara a la suela de los zapatos a este, otro gallo nos cantaría aquí en la 'ejpein de las energías renovables'



Como de momento no hay hechos destacables que haya hecho(valga la redundancia :o), pues nos fijamos en las formas, y de momento me gusta lo de la transparencia y que los lobbys (que siempre van a estar ahí ...) no tengan tanta importancia al hacer nuevas leyes o por lo menos que se sepa, no sé , creo que es bueno que tenieno internet el gob utilice esa herramienta para que los ciudadanos podamos "contabilizar" lo que hacen con nuestro dinero, dónde emplean su tiempo como si de un "gran hermano" fuera, si Obama hace la mitad de lo que dice puede suponer un grn avance no sólo para US sino para modernizar sistemas políticos tan corruptos como los Latinos. Por el momento, Obama ha conseguido estusimasmar a la gente, cuando el paro aunmenta, la gente que duerme en el metro es cada día mayor, ... el dinero de todos va a por los bancos ... los pensionistas están j***** y que la gente tiene armas! Vender esperanza, ilusionar, ... sin llenar los bolsillos a base de PERs y de subsidios es algo sorprendente, por lo que este hombre(y su mujer) merece todo mi respeto.

En España el problema es que el sistema no funciona, y sigue enviando el destino del pais en manos de mediocres, es un sistema que sólo produce mediocridad, yo creo en un sistema en que los aciertos llevan a éxitos y los errores se pagan. Algo tan sencillo como esto en España no funciona, los errores no se pagan y de ahí que tengan a personas que cometen errores dirigiendo al país, se ha roto la balanza y los más perjudicados son las personas corrientes que se desmotivan y no tienen esa esperanza, la gente espera el pelotazo, el para ayer, el cometo errores pero luego me enchufan. Por eso esta crisis es lo más democrático que va a pasar en España y al final la gente decidirá si se cambian las cosas o si se entierran en el fango, porque al final la gente decidirá y como se dice "el tiempo pone a cada uno en su lugar", porque hay gente que vive de pm a costa cortijos y no querrá cambiar, va a ser simplemente una lucha de clases. "*El Pisito es sólo el principio*"


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Ene 2009)

Repsoleros.... SUBE EL BRENT!!!!!!!


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Las manos fuertes hispanas han llegado..... me voy a gastar las plusvalías al fosters hollywood!







¿todavia dentro...? 




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ene 2009)

saludos, me tenia que haber metido en Bank of A. joder!


pero bueno, si un dia cae un 15% y otro sube un 15%, sigue siendo bajista


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ene 2009)

cuando vencian los futuros del oil??


por cierto, he puesto una orden en AZK a 2,40, pequeñita, pero puesta está.... a ver si cae antes de dar resultados


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> hanibal lecter, pues si quiere ir a hipercorto y japan no pierde mucho... metia una orden en le SAN al 4,99
> 
> con stop en 4,90, y venta en 5,20..... es un 4% de 5 kilos en un dia... 1200 eurillos
> 
> claro si sale bien!



se metio aquí? alguno si en vez de 4,99 puso 5,07, se habra llevado un pico


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2009)

Es curioso sube el brent pero también el euro y las bolsas, vamos al revés que el año pasado.

Mañana toca morder el polvo, día de cortos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es curioso sube el brent pero también el euro y las bolsas, vamos al revés que el año pasado.
> 
> Mañana toca morder el polvo, día de cortos.



mañana mordemos el polvo? mmm

no sé no sé!

no veo a nadie que haya comunicado cortos en cnmv


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> se metio aquí? alguno si en vez de 4,99 puso 5,07, se habra llevado un pico



No,me meti en BBVA a 6,47 el SAN me da cierto repelus.
La cosa pinta bien para mañana,el dow esta subiendo como la espuma y los bancos usa mas,Bank of America un 30% :


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ene 2009)

para tonuel:





* Bankinter publica resultados el jueves, *antes de la

apertura*, seguido de una conferencia con analistas a las

09.00 hora local y de una rueda de prensa a las 10.30

* *Los analistas esperan una caída del 30,5% en el beneficio

neto de 2008 por ausencia de extraordinarios*

* Los expertos pronostican subida del 13,5% en el margen de

intermediación en 2008

MADRID, 21 ene (Reuters) - Bankinter <BKT.MC> habría elevado su margen de intermediación en más de un 10% en 2008 apoyado en la caída de los tipos de interés en un contexto marcado por un incremento de la morosidad y desaceleración del negocio bancario, según la media simple de un *sondeo entre 9 analistas consultados por Reuters.*

El *margen de intermediación habría registrado una subida interanual en el ejercicio pasado del 13,5%* hasta situarse en 667,3 millones de euros.

"Esperamos un buen comportamiento de los márgenes en el cuarto trimestre de 2008 ayudado por la caída en los tipos de interés (el primer impacto es positivo para los bancos españoles) así como a un mantenimiento de la pendiente entre el primer trimestre y el último trimestre", dijo Fortis Bank.

No obstante, la división de análisis de este banco manifestó que "este buen comportamiento será poco sostenible en 2009".

*Según el sondeo, el beneficio atribuible de 2008 habría caído un 30,5% a 251,65 millones debido, en gran parte, a que en el mismo período del año anterior computó una plusvalía de 111,2 millones de euros procedente de la venta del 50% de su unidad de seguro de vida a Mapfre* <MAP.MC>.

*Sin extraordinarios, el benficio atribuible de Bankinter habría subido un 2%, según el broker Espirito Santo.*

*En el mercado, las acciones de Bankinter destacaban el miércoles con una subida superior al cinco% antes de la publicación de sus cifras* [ID:nLL511744].

MERCADO SE FIJARÁ EN CAPITAL Y MOROSIDAD

*La atención del mercado estará centrada de una parte en la evolución de su tasa de morosidad y, de otra, en sus ratios de capital.*

"La principal preocupación sigue siendo el capital y nosotros *estimamos un core capital Tier-1 -- ratio que mide el nivel de solvencia de las entidades -- del 5,7% (desde el 5,96% a cierre de septiembre)", dijo UBS en un nota de análisis.*

*Fortis, que espera que el core capital de Bankinter termine en el 5,59% en 2008, considera que se trata de un nivel bajo.* Sin embargo, la casa de análisis del banco belga destaca que *"no creemos que el nuevo mínimo teórico del 7% debiera ser el nivel adecuado para Bankinter debido a su bajo nivel de riesgo".*

Después de que Banesto <BTO.MC> desvelera la semana pasada una provisión voluntaria de 60 millones de euros para anticiparse a los efectos del presente ciclo, analistas esperan que Bankinter también pueda anunciar algo similar.

*Caja Madrid estima que el banco habría cerrado 2008 con una tasa de morosidad del 1,25% desde el 0,91% a 30 de septiembre. La tasa de morosidad de los bancos se situó a cierre de noviembre en el 2,61%.*

Consenso de previsiones en millones de euros.

2008E 2007 % BANDA Margen Intermediación 667,3 587,9 +13,5% 658-679 Margen Explotación 505,7 430,4 +17,5% 448,7-521,7 Resultado atribuible 251,7 361,9 -30,5% 246,3-265,5

CONTRIBUIDORES - Bank of America/Merrill Lynch, BPI, Caja Madrid, Citigroup, Espirito Santo, Fortis, JP Morgan, UBS y Venture Finanzas.



Invertia.com - SONDEO-Bankinter habría subido margen intermediación 13,5% 2008


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es curioso sube el brent pero también el euro y las bolsas, vamos al revés que el año pasado.
> 
> *Mañana toca morder el polvo, día de cortos*.



Mañana subidón... hay que meterse... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mañana mordemos el polvo? mmm
> 
> no sé no sé!
> 
> no veo a nadie que haya comunicado cortos en cnmv



Ayer receté rebote para hoy y nadie se lo creía estando todos obsesionados con las bajadas, hoy pasa exactamente lo contrario.

Al menos hoy tengo más credibilidad que ayer, hasta los trolls del hilo se han esfumado


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ene 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No,me meti en BBVA a 6,47 el SAN me da cierto repelus.
> La cosa pinta bien para mañana,el dow esta subiendo como la espuma y los bancos usa mas,Bank of America un 30% :



Se ha metido en el bebebá? :


La cotizacion va de la mano del SAN... o peor... no ha hecho la ampliacion...

y graficamente esta por debajo de Noviembre... no?

olé sus huevos! le pongo mi grafica, pero por supuesto, no tengo ni idea de bolsa... y no quiero influir, solo es mi opinion.... cada uno que haga lo que le salga de la p...


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ayer receté rebote para hoy y nadie se lo creía estando todos obsesionados con las bajadas, hoy pasa exactamente lo contrario.
> 
> Al menos hoy tengo más credibilidad que ayer, hasta los trolls del hilo se han esfumado



yo tb dije que si japon aguantaba los 7900 (creo que se quedo en 7901) no moriamos...

por cierto, como suelo decir, esto no ha acabado... no ha leido lo de kujire mas arriba?

que le parece mi comentario del bebebá?


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ene 2009)

ampliacion de la noticia:

*

El presidente de Estados Unidos, Barack Obama, anunció hoy un plan para dar mayor transparencia a su administración que incluye la congelación de los salarios de los altos funcionarios de la Casa Blanca para dar ejemplo a los ciudadanos ante la crisis económica que vive el país.

Se trata de una de las primeras decisiones adoptadas por Obama, que ha reunido a todos los empleados de la Casa Blanca para comunicarles el nuevo reglamento y saludarlos personalmente en su primer día de trabajo tras la histórica toma de posesión celebrada ayer en el Congreso.

"Las familias estadounidenses se están apretando el cinturón y nosotros tenemos que hacer lo mismo", aseguró Obama para justificar su decisión, que afectará sólo a los empleados que ganen más de 100.000 dólares.

Además, el nuevo presidente explicó que los empleados gubernamentales no podrán ser contratados por ningún grupo de presión durante los primeros dos años y viceversa, y la Casa Blanca tampoco aceptará regalos de esos grupos, en un intento por restaurar la confianza de los ciudadanos.

"La transparencia y el cumplimiento de la ley serán una de las señas de identidad de mi nueva administración", añadió el presidente Obama, quien durante toda la campaña se había comprometido a renovar ciertas prácticas de Washington muy criticadas por la población*


que opinan los paraisos fiscales (ayer puse una listaaaaa largaaaaa) y los "Edge" ??


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Se ha metido en el bebebá? :
> 
> 
> La cotizacion va de la mano del SAN... o peor... no ha hecho la ampliacion...
> ...



Si,a diferencia de SAN este valor hoy tenia valor mas bajo que en las bajadas de Octubre y Noviembre,mi idea es esperar al rebote y soltarlas (Hoy se me escapo a 6,79 pero mañana creo que puede romper los 7 euros)
A grandes riesgos grandes beneficios,pero meterse en bancos y constructoras es jugar con fuego


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo tb dije que si japon aguantaba los 7900 (creo que se quedo en 7901) no moriamos...
> 
> por cierto, como suelo decir, esto no ha acabado... no ha leido lo de kujire mas arriba?
> 
> que le parece mi comentario del bebebá?



Felicidades por el ojo clínico con el Nikkei, el bbva creo que se está financiando vía emisión de bonos en vez de ampliar capital, por lo visto tras ver como le pelaban las barbas al Botín las pusieron en remojo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Felicidades por el ojo clínico con el Nikkei, el bbva creo que se está financiando vía emisión de bonos en vez de ampliar capital, por lo visto tras ver como le pelaban las barbas al Botín las pusieron en remojo.



si si, pero es que incluso con la ampli, la prevision de Tier va a ser muy muy justa si la supera..... asi que mira el resto.... bueno por lo menos a bkt no le vence deuda este año, aunque ande por debajo...


alguein tiene a mano los TIER de bancos? lo pusimos antes pero no lo encuentro


nota: el VIX cae un 16%



y un grafico bonito: http://finance.yahoo.com/advances


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> y un grafico bonito: Advances & Declines - Yahoo! Finance



¿porque me llama tanto la atención el volumen que se ve por abajo mientras arriba son todo alegrías?

Surprise!


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ene 2009)

vaya mierda de subida!!!!

no hemos superado NO YA el 8500, que es imprescidible si la cosa tiene que ir para arriba, a estas horas no tocamos ni el 8200.... asi que no va a haber emocion?


por cierto dia 1 post-Obama: Euro recupera 1,30


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Bueno mañana es la jornada decisiva para el IBEX, tenemos que recuperar al menos +5,00% 

Esta agencia ha sido la campeona... comprando a 13,4x y vendiendo al max de día.

SGV BA +1.165.380 -1.447.385 

REPSOL PROUD SUPPORTER!


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Bueno mañana es la jornada decisiva para el IBEX, tenemos que recuperar al menos +5,00%
> 
> Esta agencia ha sido la campeona... comprando a 13,4x y vendiendo al max de día.
> 
> ...



yo quiero ver en cuanto cierre como evolucionan los after.... mañana o subimos hasta 8500 (dow jones eh!!)... o es la cuarta (rebote) vida del gato muerto ya!


edito: ESTA TODO SUPERCONTROLADO, la dejan en 8226, claramente, vaya manita! jejeje... venga venga... que alguien entre...


----------



## Condor (21 Ene 2009)

Mañana estamos todos de acuerdo que hay rebote, pero es insostenible a corto plazo. Sube BBVA y Banesto.


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ene 2009)

bankinter igual es el favorito para mañana... ya veremos


----------



## Condor (21 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> bankinter igual es el favorito para mañana... ya veremos



No le veo mucho recorrido con todo lo que subió hoy


----------



## Condor (21 Ene 2009)

Ya tenemos efecto Obama.


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2009)

Joder, ya pareceis los de intereconomia... sube el ibex un 0,01% y ya dicen que hay rebote... :


Hoy sólo ha caido un -0,55%, mañana a primera hora tenemos subida, pero el ibex al final seguirá p'abajo... :o




azkunaveteya dijo:


> edito: ESTA TODO SUPERCONTROLADO, la dejan en 8226, claramente, vaya manita! jejeje... venga venga... que alguien entre...




El ibex está manipulado, solamente hay que acertar con la corriente...

Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Ene 2009)

afters....

nuestros favoritos: 
citi -2%
Bank Of -1%



por cierto edito lo del dolar... 1,31 casi.... venga! podemos!! yes güi can! cheinch!


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> afters....
> 
> nuestros favoritos:
> citi -2%
> ...



Se espera que ebay de resultados negativos, aunque no los presentan hasta las 5.00 pm (las 23:00 aquí en ejpein)


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (21 Ene 2009)

esta claro que el unico que acierta soy yo, asi que mañana bajada segura.


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2009)

Pues al final han salido malos según los buenos principios contables y buenos según la contabilidad creativa de Ebay:

RTTNews - Latest Earnings,Upcoming Earnings, Pos Pre Announcements, Pos Pre Announcements , Positive Surprises, Negative Surprises, Hot Stocks, Stock Split Calendar, Stock Buybacks, Dividends, Negative, Positive PreAnnouncements,Surprises ....

Nota: GAAP -> Generally Accepted Accounting Principles

Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más.

edito: EBAY After Hours: 12.40 -0.88 (-6.63%) - Jan 21, 4:59PM EST


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2009)

Dow Jones: +3,51%; S&p 500: +4,35%; Nasdaq: +4,60%

APPLE en AH sube +11,00%


----------



## Kujire (21 Ene 2009)

Ebay peor de lo esperado

Apple mejor de lo esperado

... o sea nos quedamos en tablas


----------



## Kujire (21 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues al final han salido malos según los buenos principios contables y buenos según la contabilidad creativa de Ebay:
> 
> Nota: GAAP -> Generally Accepted Accounting Principles
> 
> Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más.



.. perdonado por ser técnico ... pero si no lo fueras ya estabas recitando los PCGA (principios contables generalmente aceptados) de memoria junto con los boletines del FASB y del IASB


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> .. perdonado por ser técnico ... pero si no lo fueras ya estabas recitando los PCGA (principios contables generalmente aceptados) de memoria junto con los boletines del FASB y del IASB



Entre la primera y la segunda frase hubo una búsqueda en Google (WTF! ¿que leñes será eso de GAAP? ) y luego se me olvidó 'remozar' el texto de arriba


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Ene 2009)

que grande el nikkei! despues del subidon de USA... 7920... +0,2%


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Ene 2009)

alguien esperaba esto del nikkei hoy? jeje 

no ois ya las trompetas?


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2009)

Buenos días alcistas para todos!

Nikkei +1,90% :


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2009)

A los buenos días!



donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días alcistas para todos!
> 
> Nikkei +1,90% :



Me parece que lo que ha descontado el nikkei son los buenos resulados de apple y la subida general en las bolsas europeas y americanas de ayer, es decir, el Stoxx ya lo tenía descontado y ha empezado plano-bajista, el ibex arrancará al alza.

Y ahora la parte mala. Ebay dio unos resultados feos y eso es lo que aun no está descontado, lo haremos durante la mañana. Además entre hoy y mañana espero un sonoro batacazo tanto de europeos como de gringos que nos haga escarbar nuevos mínimos.

La subida de ayer fue un rebote técnico más que otra cosa, así que hoy nos toca volver a las andadas.


----------



## Hagen (22 Ene 2009)

Resultados de Bankinter,
Rsultados -30%
Intermediación +15%
Tasa Morosidad 1,34%


----------



## comparto-piso (22 Ene 2009)

dicen en intereconomia que british telecom cae un 15% en preapertura


----------



## tonuel (22 Ene 2009)

Vended ahora que podeis hamijos... 


*[Modo esperando al rebote de media mañana on]*


¿Los soportes sirven para algo?

Es decir, además de para romperlos claro... 


*[Modo esperando al rebote de media mañana off]*




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (22 Ene 2009)

hay una resistencia muy fuerte con la que se van a encontrar muchos de los grandes, endesa, rep, ibe ...

depende de lo rápido que subamos nos la encontraremos entre 9000 y 9100. momento crítico que se producirá seguramente la próxima semana. superar eso significa oficializar la lateralidad. pero dudo que lo pasemos, voto por volver a chocar con el suelo en los 7800/8000 esta vez contundentemente. (mis repsoles a 13 eur mmm  )

solaria sube casi un 4%, con un poco de suerte aprovecho el tirón de mañana para escapar


----------



## Jucari (22 Ene 2009)

Bueno ayer entre con unos BSCH...pero ya me he salido.....algo es algo dijo un calvo...


----------



## tonuel (22 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> depende de lo rápido que subamos nos la encontraremos entre 9000 y 9100.



*[modo hijodeputa on]*


Mucha suerte hamijo... 


*[modo hijodeputa off]*



Saludos


----------



## javso (22 Ene 2009)

Me he salido de Endesa perdiendo bastante pasta, no me fío ni un poquito.


----------



## Condor (22 Ene 2009)

Ya lo dije ayer BBVA y Banesto. Yo salgo ya.


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2009)

Iba a decir que este era el momento más adecuado para vender, pero parece que todos os habeis salido al mismo tiempo 

Se avecina tormenta.


----------



## chameleon (22 Ene 2009)

no os pongáis nerviosos, quedan 500 puntos de subida


----------



## Jucari (22 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Iba a decir que este era el momento más adecuado para vender, pero parece que todos os habeis salido al mismo tiempo
> 
> Se avecina tormenta.



Aprender de los mejores tiene su ventaja....


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Resultados de Bankinter,
> Rsultados -30%
> Intermediación +15%
> Tasa Morosidad 1,34%



previsiones:

resultados: -30%
intermediacion: 13,5%
Moros: 1,25% (decia cajamadird)


en linea aprox, que no es poco...

por cierto, sorpresa no? El 'Tier I', por su parte, avanzó 1,07 puntos, hasta el 7,39%. 

por comentar, tengo pasta aqui


----------



## Hagen (22 Ene 2009)

Vaya ostia que nos vamos a dar......

Subida sin volumen, y los que tiran son los bancos........

Abiertos cortos, 30 kilos a que caemos.......


----------



## tonuel (22 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por comentar, tengo pasta aqui



Yo también... 

Y ayer casi me convierto en accionista... 

Por cierto crack, ¿le has pasado tus tablas a MAFO...?




Saludos


----------



## Jucari (22 Ene 2009)

Yo tb voy a cortos.....a ver....


----------



## Hagen (22 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo también...
> 
> Y ayer casi me convierto en accionista...
> 
> ...



Es lo que tambien pasa en enero con los gimnasios, algunos pasan de ser socios, a accionistas cuando dejan de ir......


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Ene 2009)

bkt: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cer-trimestre-2008-nuevas-13.html#post1378141
mas numeros profundos, son realmente "buenos", cuando son malos nunca lo digo, jeje, por si acaso... Está como "otros bancos" hace 1 año mas o menos


----------



## wsleone (22 Ene 2009)

Ya empiezan a aparecer los primeros rojos; palomitas y a esperar


----------



## tonuel (22 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Vaya ostia que nos vamos a dar......
> 
> Subida sin volumen, y los que tiran son los bancos........
> 
> Abiertos cortos, 30 kilos a que caemos.......






Jucari dijo:


> Yo tb voy a cortos.....a ver....




Y yo que no puedo ponerme corto!!!!! *Pero ésto que es!!!!! *:




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Vaya ostia que nos vamos a dar......
> 
> Subida sin volumen, y los que tiran son los bancos........
> 
> Abiertos cortos, *30 kilos a que caemos.......*



Has metido 30Kilotones en cortos, jodó que fuerte va la peña...!!!!! :

Por cierto Chameleon, no me contestaste al post de la resistencia en 8450... qué fibo es? 

Saludos y buenos días....


----------



## Jucari (22 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Has metido 30Kilotones en cortos, jodó que fuerte va la peña...!!!!! :
> 
> Por cierto Chameleon, no me contestaste al post de la resistencia en 8450... qué fibo es?
> 
> Saludos y buenos días....



Joder ya ves.....yo inocente de mi con mis 3000/5000 eurillos ni me muevo....total tampoco lo hago para ganar dinero....si me llega para una buena cenita ....ya esta bien...


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Y yo que no puedo ponerme corto!!!!! *Pero ésto que es!!!!! *:



Abrete cuenta en IG Markets o en Interdin, ¡es gratis! 

Y déjate de guarrants.


----------



## chameleon (22 Ene 2009)

pues tengo el gráfico en casa, supongo que cogería de abajo 7800 a arriba 9800 o algo así
esta noche lo busco


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2009)

Otro que ha vendido sus repsoles, con perdidas, pero es mejor esperar a 13,00€

Está agencia ha comprado para subirla:

WRG MA +248.698


----------



## tonuel (22 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Abrete cuenta en IG Markets o en Interdin, ¡es gratis!
> 
> Y déjate de guarrants.



OK, voy a abrirme una cuenta en IG Markets a ver que tal... thank you 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Otro que ha vendido sus repsoles, con perdidas, pero es mejor esperar a 13,00€
> 
> Está agencia ha comprado para subirla:
> 
> WRG MA +248.698



Enhorabuena donpepito, ahora comienzas a jugar bien...  Bienvenido al carro siemprebajista o casisiemprebajista... 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2009)

Además he leido que las garantías adicionales que SACYR debe presentar se activan cuando lleguen a 12,50€ por acción, el min de octubre.

Mejor nos tranquilizamos....


----------



## Hagen (22 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Has metido 30Kilotones en cortos, jodó que fuerte va la peña...!!!!! :
> 
> Por cierto Chameleon, no me contestaste al post de la resistencia en 8450... qué fibo es?
> 
> Saludos y buenos días....



es lo mismo que jugar con 6000 euros, al final son %.


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2009)

WRG MA +275.640 Aquí es donde está metiendo pasta los de SACYR, de momento repsol aguanta.


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2009)

AGENCIA WRG MA (Ubs Warburg) +299.307 llevan hasta el momento, REPSOL


----------



## otropepito (22 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> es lo mismo que jugar con 6000 euros, al final son %.



Bueno, no del todo.

Las comisiones mínimas hacen que para ganar algo en una operación con 1000 euretes necesites una revalorización de 4-5 % por lo menos. 

Claro que, como suelo decir: " La vida de pobre, ni es vida, ni es na' " :


----------



## Bayne (22 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Otro que ha vendido sus repsoles, con perdidas, pero es mejor esperar a 13,00€
> 
> Está agencia ha comprado para subirla:
> 
> WRG MA +248.698



otro que deshace REPSOLES con leves pérdidas
esperamos agazapados


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2009)

Cárpatos: *Alemania: Según las agencias de noticias está preparando un nuevo plan de rescate bancario* :

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2009)

Hoy las agencias de SAN, están casí en exclusiva sujetando la matriz, SAN, con compras de +1.000.000 acciones y soltando desde BI.

Por ahora han dejado a IBR tranquila, que por cierto es la agencia del BBVA 


BBVA BI +287.233 la que está manteniendo la acción.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> pues tengo el gráfico en casa, supongo que cogería de abajo 7800 a arriba 9800 o algo así
> esta noche lo busco



Cogiedo los mínimos/máximos intradía, del 27/10 y del 06/01, los fibos son:
-9017 (38,2%)
-8774 (50%)
-8532 (61,8%)

Cogiendo los mínimos/máximos al cierre, los días 28/10 y 06/01, los fibos son:
-9022 (38,2%)
-8808 (50%)
-8598 (61,8%)

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2009)

Chameleon, te animas a comprar cintra, ha roto los 4,00€ y han comprado +268.000 acciones hace un ratito.

PELIGRO, EDITO PARA COMENTAR QUE LA AGENCIA LAS HA VENDIDO, hace unos minutos:

ADP BA -268.702


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2009)

*De cárpatos...*

Datos Eurozona: *Pedidos industriales bajan 4,5 % en noviembre, es la mayor bajada de la historia. Es mejor de lo esperado, pero la bajada interanual es de -26,2% mucho peor de lo esperado.*

Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (22 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Chameleon, te animas a comprar cintra, ha roto los 4,00€ y han comprado +268.000 acciones hace un ratito.
> 
> PELIGRO, EDITO PARA COMENTAR QUE LA AGENCIA LAS HA VENDIDO, hace unos minutos:
> 
> ADP BA -268.702



Cuidado que el canje de cintra va a ser en papelitos.....con ferrovial. Se baraja en 4 y 7. Así que cualquier cosa.


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2009)

Esta subida de repsol, desconozco cuantos días se va a mantener, ya llevan 

WRG MA +413.530 acumuladas desde las 9:00 horas, casí en exclusiva están moviendo la acción, estos de UBS siempre tienen información de primera mano, o es un encargo de alguien?


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2009)

Vaya lameculos los de Bankinter:

BANKINTER: PYMES 82.000 CLIENTES (+6%), SIEMPRE ELEGIDOS SELECTIVAMENTE


----------



## explorador (22 Ene 2009)

La noticia de que Libia estudia la nacionalización de todas las empresas extranjeras, creo que no va ser buena para Repsol, dado lo expuesto que esta al petroleo libio.

Gadaffi no toques los cojones que ya te han avisado una vez y no eres gato para tener siete vidas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2009)

¿Cerraremos el Gap?¿apuestas?, nos quedan 120 puntos...


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2009)

Me alegro por los que esten todavía dentro de repsol, quizás hoy la veamos subir +6%

Pero no me ha gustado nada que visitaramos los 13,4x hace dos días, si supera de nuevo los 14,60€ puede recuperarse.

Vaya soltada en CINTRA:

BBVA BI -534.829

Los de UBS han dejado de comprar REPSOL, viene el bajón?

Se les ha acabado el dinero, 6M, EUR TARGET para mover la acción. 


EDITADO: ACT. REPSOL


----------



## Hagen (22 Ene 2009)

Vamos que esto se anima para abajooo!!!!


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2009)

Vaya... vaya se le ha visto la operación para pillar nuevos inversores en REPSOL, ahora está parada y bajando a 14,23€

Ayer en la subasta, mapfre subió un +5,00% ... ahora las cosas vuelven a su cauce.


----------



## otropepito (22 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> ¿Cerraremos el Gap?¿apuestas?, nos quedan 120 puntos...



Me apunto a la porra:

No cerraremos el gap, terminaremos en verde con un +2,5%. Hala. La curva empezará a subir ahora mismo. 
Ya sé que hablar es gratis.


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2009)

De Cárpatos:



> ¿Qué pasa? [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Esta bajada repentina viene por los resultados de Nokia que son peor de lo esperado, 26 céntimos por acción frente a los 30 esperados. Tradicionalmente los resultados de este valor dan mucha volatilidad en Europa, como ya les comentaba antes


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me alegro por los que esten todavía dentro de repsol, quizás hoy la veamos subir +6%
> 
> Pero no me ha gustado nada que visitaramos los 13,4x hace dos días, si supera de nuevo los 14,60€ puede recuperarse.
> 
> ...



¿Dónde miras los datos de agencias?, yo antes los miraba en Bolsa y Analisis Técnico en Especulacion .org, pero creo que ya no están disponibles. :


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2009)

Es por software.


----------



## Condor (22 Ene 2009)

Y ustedes aún siguen dentro? por favorrrrr. Anda DonPepito, dinos que software es.


----------



## Tupper (22 Ene 2009)

Cita:
Originalmente Escrito por las cosas a su cauce 
Has metido 30Kilotones en cortos, jodó que fuerte va la peña...!!!!! 

Por cierto Chameleon, no me contestaste al post de la resistencia en 8450... qué fibo es? 

Saludos y buenos días.... 




Hagen dijo:


> es lo mismo que jugar con 6000 euros, al final son %.



Ya, claro...


----------



## Tupper (22 Ene 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Bueno, no del todo.
> 
> Las comisiones mínimas hacen que para ganar algo en una operación con 1000 euretes necesites una revalorización de 4-5 % por lo menos.
> 
> Claro que, como suelo decir: " La vida de pobre, ni es vida, ni es na' " :



Ser pobre sale demasiado caro.


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2009)

Visual Charts con subscripción.


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2009)

Ante todo felicidades a los que se hayan puesto cortos hoy.



donpepito dijo:


> Visual Charts con subscripción.



Hay una página de visual chart donde se da esa info, pero no recuerdo cual era y necesitaba un login, aunque eso se puede conseguir registrándose gratuitamente.


----------



## comparto-piso (22 Ene 2009)

Sabeis de alguna pagina que de 5 posiciones de compra- venta en tiempo real y que sea gratis?


----------



## Hagen (22 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ante todo felicidades a los que se hayan puesto cortos hoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Hay una página de visual chart donde se da esa info, pero no recuerdo cual era y necesitaba un login, aunque eso se puede conseguir registrándose gratuitamente.



No creo que tu no lo hicieras. Felicidades para ti tb.


----------



## Condor (22 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ante todo felicidades a los que se hayan puesto cortos hoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Hay una página de visual chart donde se da esa info, pero no recuerdo cual era y necesitaba un login, aunque eso se puede conseguir registrándose gratuitamente.



Gracias Mulder. el cantamañanas 1 - Mulder 0


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2009)

Hoy es el descenso del Tourmalet... 







Saludos...

PD: Jucari, tu te metiste corto no? bribón!!!!


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Gracias Mulder. el cantamañanas 1 - Mulder 0



A ver si leemos bien el hilo, que llevo anunciando que morderíamos el polvo hoy desde mitad de la tarde de ayer.

Edito: rectifico, llevo anunciándolo desde este martes pasado: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1373243-post20359.html


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2009)

Nadie me ha pedido opinión... pero me leo el hilo de pe a pa... así que le doy la razón a Mulder... 

Saludos....

Mulder 1 - Cantamañanas 0


----------



## Condor (22 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Nadie me ha pedido opinión... pero me leo el hilo de pe a pa... así que le doy la razón a Mulder...
> 
> Saludos....
> 
> Mulder 1 - Cantamañanas 0



amigo, el entrometido te queda bien. Mulder dijo que el va a largo y a corto porque no se fía, así que... agua y ajo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> Me parece que lo que ha descontado el nikkei son los buenos resulados de apple y la subida general en las bolsas europeas y americanas de ayer, es decir, el Stoxx ya lo tenía descontado y ha empezado plano-bajista, el ibex arrancará al alza.
> 
> Y ahora la parte mala. Ebay dio unos resultados feos y eso es lo que aun no está descontado, lo haremos durante la mañana. Además entre hoy y mañana espero un sonoro batacazo tanto de europeos como de gringos que nos haga escarbar nuevos mínimos.
> ...





Mulder dijo:


> Es curioso sube el brent pero también el euro y las bolsas, vamos al revés que el año pasado.
> 
> *Mañana toca morder el polvo, día de cortos.*



No hase falta desir nada maaassssss.... :


----------



## otropepito (22 Ene 2009)

Desgraciaos, esperad.

Puede ser buen momento para deshacer las posiciones cortas. Esto no va a seguir bajando eternamente. ¿Verdad jesusito de mi vida?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2009)

Los italianos van por el camino ruso....

Fiat suspendida de cotización, bajaba más de un 15% :

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Desgraciaos, esperad.
> 
> Puede ser buen momento para deshacer las posiciones cortas. Esto no va a seguir bajando eternamente. ¿Verdad jesusito de mi vida?



Puede que mañana, pero hoy lo bajista no nos lo quita ni dios (la famosa mano)


----------



## Condor (22 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No hase falta desir nada maaassssss.... :



Ah, el de cortos y largos fue donpepito, no mulder, rectificar es de sabios como el IBEX que debe ser Sócrates de tanto que rectifica.


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2009)

Yo creo que te confundes de nick.


----------



## otropepito (22 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Puede que mañana, pero hoy lo bajista no nos lo quita ni dios (la famosa mano)



Sus arrepentiréis, herejes. Antipatriotas paganos.


----------



## otropepito (22 Ene 2009)

Empiezo a oir los gritos y lamentos de los bajistas. 

_(Ap. 15:1) Vi en el cielo otra señal, grande y admirable: siete ángeles que tenían las siete plagas postreras; porque en ellas se consumaba la ira de Dios. {2} Vi también como un mar de vidrio mezclado con fuego; y a los que habían alcanzado la victoria sobre la bestia y su imagen, y su marca y el número de su nombre, en pie sobre el mar de vidrio, con las arpas de Dios._


----------



## chollero (22 Ene 2009)

aqu los hechos se demuestran posteando como Tonuel con Repsol que dijo cuando compraba y cuando vendia, Mulder menos analisis aritmeticos y al turrón


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2009)

*Buenos fríos dias!*

Empezamos fuerte ...

Desempleo .... peor de lo esperado 550.000 ... la realidad 589.0000

Casas .... peor de lo esperado, .... muchas casas no empezadas ... todavía hay mucho inventario.

Vamos a ver si mantenemos los 813 ...


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2009)

*por curiosidad*

PE nominada por el marronazo vomitivo de película de Vicky, Cristina, Barcelona


----------



## Hagen (22 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> PE nominada por el marronazo vomitivo de película de Vicky, Cristina, Barcelona



En lo que hace le marketing!!!!

Y encima financiada por el Gobierno Catalan....

Woody solo filma en europa porque les sebvencionan las peliculas, además el que quiere trabajar con el ya sabe lo que cobra....

Se lo tiene bien montado.


----------



## bullish consensus (22 Ene 2009)

habra mediado felacion.


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2009)

El Stoxx acaba de cerrar gap, al Ibex le quedan 30 puntos para perder el verde.

[modo darth vader: on]

Esta tarde va a ser largamente recordada.

[modo darth vader: off]


----------



## Hagen (22 Ene 2009)

en cuanto que abran los americanos, empezamos con el rojo......

Thursday Bloody Thursday.

Todavia me espero si no es esta semana a la que viene, una caidita del 6%.


----------



## pepeton (22 Ene 2009)

Agarrense que vienen mas curvas....

Nadie se cree las subidas del ibex. Son mas falsas que el copon. Ahora estamos llegando a la cruda realidad:

ibex 35 8.257 +0,30%


----------



## Tupper (22 Ene 2009)

bullish consensus dijo:


> habra mediado felacion.



Demasiado convencional para sus gustos. Algo más exótico...


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

Microsoft echará a 5000, primera vez ever, también recorta viajes etc ... no va a cumplir las estimaciones, 

Microsoft no va a dar previsiones, ... porque dicen que NO PUEDEN

Pre-apertura MSFT pierde la camisa


----------



## Tupper (22 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Microsoft echará a 1000, primera vez ever



Otia, esto ya es grave.


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Otia, esto ya es grave.



han subido a 5.000, (en unos segundos ...) areas de ventas, Marketing, I+D

beneficio y ventas no van a cumplir estimaciones, y vana congelar los sueldos...


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ene 2009)

agarraos las kalandrakas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2009)

Se le está juntando a USA:
-Microsoft
-Paro semanal
-Viviendas nuevas

Cárpatos sobre la Burbuja Inmobiliaria: "*...Sigue siendo importante seguir observando el efecto devastador del pinchazo de la burbuja inmobiliaria en EEUU, que se produjo antes que el español, pero que en proporción nuestra burbuja era mucho mayor que la suya.

Aquí al final casi siempre termina pasando lo mismo que allí con un cierto retraso, por lo que debemos seguir muy cautos con nuestras inversiones personales. El efecto en España más grave aún no se ha visto ni de lejos.

A fin de cuentas toda esta crisis empezó por el pinchazo de la burbuja inmobiliaria que generó el pinchazo de las subprimes y demás problemas posteriores. Los bancos españoles de momento aguantan, pero mejor que no hagamos muchas previsiones. Ojalá que estemos equivocados.*"

Saludos....

Pd: Dow en 8100, Ibex en 8200 (ya solo les sacamos 100....)


----------



## otropepito (22 Ene 2009)

Hoy me como yo un BIG OWNED.







Y me arrodillo ante Mulder y Hagen.


----------



## Hagen (22 Ene 2009)

La realidad es tan sencilla como que todavia estamos en la fase 1, cuando se descontaba que estabamos en la fase 2.

- Fase 1, solventar la liquidez de los bancos (Fanie, Freddy, Bradford.....) Lenman, problemas de confianza entre bancos
- Fase 2 , aumentar el credito al consumo. (Se debe crecer aumentando productividad, no por el consumo)
- Fase 3, Falta de confianza entre los estados (Tanto bonos,.......)

Al final va a ser imprimir pasta a lo bestia, para devaluar euro/dolar/yen.....


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2009)

Futuros DOW *-1%*


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ene 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Hoy me como yo un BIG OWNED.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dejalo en un ....


----------



## Hagen (22 Ene 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Hoy me como yo un BIG OWNED.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jajajajja.....

Tranki que tambien podría poner algunas cagadas......

Es bueno que tengas sentimiento contrario.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Futuros DOW *-1%*



*Nasdaq: -1,76%.
S&P 500: -1,7%.
Dow Jones: -1,47%.
*Notas a 10 años: +0,03%.
Bonos a 30 años: -0,06%. 

Saludos...


----------



## wsleone (22 Ene 2009)

esto qué es? el minirebote de un rebote de la subida de un rebote del minirebote anterior referenciado al gap de pasado mañana?


----------



## comparto-piso (22 Ene 2009)

parece tan evidente que va a bajar hoy que seguro que acaba subiendo.


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Hoy me como yo un BIG OWNED.
> 
> Y me arrodillo ante Mulder y Hagen.



¿Pero que owned y que arrodillarse? Si lo de antes ha sido el aperitivo.

El plato fuerte viene *ahora*.


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... Comisión Tim el "TARP"*

Timothy Geithner, el nominado a ser Secre del Tesoro, ha hecho unas interesante declaraciones(por escrito a las preguntas despejando unas dudas:



> 1.- Nacionalización Bancarias: NO
> 2.- NO va a ver por ahora otra solicitud de fondos como los TARP
> 3.- China tiene que cambiar su política con el Yuán, no puede seguir depreciando su yuán para tener ventaja en el comercio, éste es el deseo de Obama.



Hoy se vota su nominación, para confirmar su candidatura, probablemente Tim logrará su aprobación no sin que los republicanos presenten objeciones y lo retrasen un poco más.


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2009)

Es curioso otra nueva agencia se suma para mantener a flote a repsol, lleva comprados:

MLC MA +682.927 y ha vendido -224.254


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> esto qué es? el minirebote de un rebote de la subida de un rebote del minirebote anterior referenciado al gap de pasado mañana?



Es la continuación de la tendencia bajista. O si lo quieres más técnicamente, la subonda1 de la gran Onda5 y última bajista... poneros los cinturones, vamos a irnos a visitar los infiernos... 

Saludos...


----------



## dillei (22 Ene 2009)

Podrán mantener repsol por encima de 14€ para salvar a Sacyr?


----------



## Rocket (22 Ene 2009)

dillei dijo:


> Podrán mantener repsol por encima de 14€ para salvar a Sacyr?



La nacionalizacion, o el intento de nacionalizacion de Libia a las petroleras de su territorio puede suponer la muerte subita de Sacyr... siempre que las acciones de Repsol caigan.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2009)

Hoy en intereconomía han hablado de todas las vuestras, Repsol, IBERDROLA, IBR, Solaria, etc...

Nos lo recoge nuestro forero Wall Street: El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 22-Enero-2009.

Saludos...


----------



## INTRUDER (22 Ene 2009)

Buenas tardes 

Yo todavia no me explico que intenteis darle sentido al comportamiento de los mercados. Viendo las malas espectativas en todos los sectores, lo normal es una bajada de todos los indices. 
En el Ibex estamos viendo unos inicios de jornada que invitan a la entrada de pardillos (Tonuel, sin acritud) para que a partir de las 13.00 algunos halcones (Mulder no te veo) se hagan con sus beneficios. 
Afirmo, ya no sirven analisis, esto es coge la pasta y corre :

Saludos a todos.


----------



## dillei (22 Ene 2009)

Atacará de nuevo los 8100?

peligro...


----------



## INTRUDER (22 Ene 2009)

Dow(n) -2.22%, adios a la subida de ayer (¿Efecto Obama o Efecto Husein)


----------



## dillei (22 Ene 2009)

efecto chuarchenager


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Ene 2009)

Me voy a llevar el owned del dia,no solte las bbva esta mañana y ya voy palmando.

Como veis Gas Natural y Endesa si siguen bajando?


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Ene 2009)

Buenas tardes 
Quiero sangre.

Cierro cortos Eur/usd e Ibex.Ibex se acabó strike en 8200

Abro cortos de Telefónica que tiene más recorrido en el strike.Put 12.

Poooodeeeemoooos!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me voy a llevar el owned del dia,no solte las bbva esta mañana y ya voy palmando.
> 
> Como veis Gas Natural y Endesa si siguen bajando?



Si entras corto bien. Por que tenéis esa manía de ir contra la tendencia...? :


----------



## wsleone (22 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoy en intereconomía han hablado de todas las vuestras, Repsol, IBERDROLA, IBR, Solaria, etc...
> 
> Nos lo recoge nuestro forero Wall Street: El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 22-Enero-2009.
> 
> Saludos...



Acabo de verlo, interesante el comentario de Iberdrola, yo también llevaba unos días pensando que puede ser un valor a tener muy en cuenta.

La telefonista muy mona ella


----------



## Jucari (22 Ene 2009)

OLE!!!!!....esos cortitos de esta mañana que bonitos !!!!!!.....acabo de llegar y me ha dado una alegría el IBEX....que no os cuento....Hagen....felicidades tb.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ene 2009)

buf buf

madre mia, que mala pinta tiene repsol, reconocido que no son acciones para echate y duerme


----------



## tonuel (22 Ene 2009)

INTRUDER dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Yo todavia no me explico que intenteis darle sentido al comportamiento de los mercados. Viendo las malas espectativas en todos los sectores, lo normal es una bajada de todos los indices.
> En el Ibex estamos viendo unos inicios de jornada que invitan a la entrada de pardillos (Tonuel, sin acritud) para que a partir de las 13.00 algunos halcones (Mulder no te veo) se hagan con sus beneficios.
> ...



Yo estoy fuera hamijo, pardillo lo serás tu... sin acritud... 

Por cierto...

-1,28%



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2009)

Gráfica intradía y IBEX1year, cual es cual?













No os gusta todavía el análisis técnico?  La historia se repite constantemente, solamente hay que saber mirarla...

Saludos...

PD: Hacia donde vamos...?


----------



## INTRUDER (22 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo estoy fuera hamijo, pardillo lo serás tu... sin acritud...
> 
> Por cierto...
> 
> ...



Hey, no me niegues que esta panda de jugadores de cartas no te tento para meterte en esta ruleta "rusa". Alguno de ellos tiene los "centimillos" que te dejaste en la apuesta.

Por cierto, la proxima vez que entres, si es a SAN 3.49, yo me meto contigo.

:


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gráfica intradía y IBEX1year, cual es cual?



Podrías haber borrado antes las fechas que salen bajo cada gráfico


----------



## aterriza como puedas (22 Ene 2009)

¿Me equivoco si digo que el IBX35 lleva hora y media bailando el Boogie-Boogie?


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2009)

Repsol la están conteniendo, pero las reservas se agotan, hay alrededor de 5M de titulos negociados hasta estos momentos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Podrías haber borrado antes las fechas que salen bajo cada gráfico



Hombre... daba por hecho que viendo el eje(y) con los puntos, la gente lo sabría... (al menos los habituales de este hilo... )

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (22 Ene 2009)

INTRUDER dijo:


> Hey, no me niegues que esta panda de jugadores de cartas no te tento para meterte en esta ruleta "rusa". Alguno de ellos tiene los "centimillos" que te dejaste en la apuesta.
> 
> Por cierto, la proxima vez que entres, si es a SAN 3.49, yo me meto contigo.
> 
> :



Eso no es dinero..., te puedes gastar mucho más en tonterias... 

Es un juego, nada más... he pérdido una apuesta y ganado en otra... :o



Edito:

Ya tengo una cuenta en IG Markets..., se van a cagar... otra mano fuerte en el mercado... 




Saludos


----------



## Hagen (22 Ene 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> OLE!!!!!....esos cortitos de esta mañana que bonitos !!!!!!.....acabo de llegar y me ha dado una alegría el IBEX....que no os cuento....Hagen....felicidades tb.



Enhorabuena a los premiados.


----------



## Jucari (22 Ene 2009)

Cierro cortos.....con un maravilloso +6%.....ya soy un Brokerman!!!!....


----------



## tonuel (22 Ene 2009)

No me cerreis cortos cabrones que ésto se irá p'arriba... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2009)

ENDESA puede ser interesante, hay un 80% de posibilidades de que el 8% de los minoristas entre en la opa a 42,00€ .. están metiendo miedo para acaparar a buen precio -sobre todo fondos-

Es mejor mantener que venderlas ahora.


REPSOL 13,75€  EL GRIFO LO HAN CERRADO.

MLC MA -408.376 ESTE SE ACABA DE ACOJONAR Y HA SOLTADO TODOS ESTOS PAPELITOS!


----------



## INTRUDER (22 Ene 2009)

Sobre Telefonica, hemos hecho unas cuentas entre amigos, y nos sale que proyectando descensos en el futuro, tanto de facturacion/beneficios como problemas en "paises amigos". su valor a principios del 2010 no deberia estar mas alla de los 7,50 €. Y esto contando que las cosas se desarrollen en plan Almunia, si cogen velocidad y de desarrollan en plan SNB, el valor desciende a....... no nos hemos puesto de acuerdo.

Otro para cartera, en 2011 no antes. 

P.D.. Sus negocios en G:B nos van a dar un disgusto :


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2009)

Aun nos queda mucho por caer hoy, pero recuerden que mañana nos toca un espectacular rebote. El rebote no aparecerá hasta mediados de mañana o en la apertura de los gringos.

Esto está supeditado aun a los niveles que se alcancen hoy, pero según lo tengo previsto nos la vamos a dar a base de bien en lo que queda de tarde.


----------



## INTRUDER (22 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Aun nos queda mucho por caer hoy, pero recuerden que mañana nos toca un espectacular rebote. El rebote no aparecerá hasta mediados de mañana o en la apertura de los gringos.
> 
> Esto está supeditado aun a los niveles que se alcancen hoy, pero según lo tengo previsto nos la vamos a dar a base de bien en lo que queda de tarde.



Mulder, para ya con los rebotes que tu no eres Marc Gasol.


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2009)

CINTRA se va a los 3,50€ .... vaya equipo que tienen para tirar el valor, llevan +13 días acosando.


----------



## Hagen (22 Ene 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Cierro cortos.....con un maravilloso +6%.....ya soy un Brokerman!!!!....



Jucari, 

Todavia no hemos llegado al objetivo de 8055 del IBEX.

Sniff, la soledad del poder....


----------



## wsleone (22 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Aun nos queda mucho por caer hoy, pero recuerden que mañana nos toca un espectacular rebote. El rebote no aparecerá hasta mediados de mañana o en la apertura de los gringos.
> 
> Esto está supeditado aun a los niveles que se alcancen hoy, pero según lo tengo previsto nos la vamos a dar a base de bien en lo que queda de tarde.



¿Porqué rebote mañana? yo pensaba que iba a ser al revés


----------



## Hagen (22 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> CINTRA se va a los 3,50€ .... vaya equipo que tienen para tirar el valor, llevan +13 días acosando.



Anda que mapfre


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> ¿Porqué rebote mañana? yo pensaba que iba a ser al revés



Pues 'las cosas a su cauce' lo ha dicho bastante claramente, estamos en una gran onda 5a que estamos desarrollando hoy en todo su esplendor y glamour. Es previsible que mañana durante la apertura lleguemos a los niveles máximos de esa onda (realmente serán mínimos porque es una onda bajista) y ahí rebotaremos arriba para corregir.

Aun no tengo del todo claro que mañana rebotemos, pero si no es mañana será el lunes con toda seguridad, este lunes hay luna nueva.


----------



## Hagen (22 Ene 2009)

A ver que llega el cuidador del IBEX.....


----------



## comparto-piso (22 Ene 2009)

pues me dan ganas de comprar pero no me atrevo. Creo que el dow acaba hoy en verde pero soy un cobarde jeje


----------



## wsleone (22 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues 'las cosas a su cauce' lo ha dicho bastante claramente, estamos en una gran onda 5a que estamos desarrollando hoy en todo su esplendor y glamour. Es previsible que mañana durante la apertura lleguemos a los niveles máximos de esa onda (realmente serán mínimos porque es una onda bajista) y ahí rebotaremos arriba para corregir.
> 
> Aun no tengo del todo claro que mañana rebotemos, pero si no es mañana será el lunes con toda seguridad, este lunes hay luna nueva.



Gracias, esperaré a mañana por la mañana y según vea las cosas compraré


----------



## tonuel (22 Ene 2009)

Hay que meterse... quien se anima... 



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (22 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hay que meterse... quien se anima...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Metete en Acciona!!!!


----------



## INTRUDER (22 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues 'las cosas a su cauce' lo ha dicho bastante claramente, estamos en una gran onda 5a que estamos desarrollando hoy en todo su esplendor y glamour. Es previsible que mañana durante la apertura lleguemos a los niveles máximos de esa onda (realmente serán mínimos porque es una onda bajista) y ahí rebotaremos arriba para corregir.
> 
> *Aun no tengo del todo claro que mañana rebotemos, pero si no es mañana será el lunes con toda seguridad, este lunes hay luna nueva*.



Y en Telecinco C.S.I.

Dejate de ondas que estamos para ostias


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2009)

TONUEL esas CINTRAS te están buscando, o bien endesa para que te hagan una OPITA!


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> pues me dan ganas de comprar pero no me atrevo. Creo que el dow acaba hoy en verde pero soy un cobarde jeje



No, no eres un cobarde, eres un suicida!


----------



## Rocket (22 Ene 2009)

Que le pasa a Cintra???


----------



## tonuel (22 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TONUEL esas CINTRAS te están buscando, o bien endesa para que te hagan una OPITA!



me estan entrando ganas de meterme, esas accionas, cintras... que precios.. xD :


un momento..., me voy al water y vuelvo... 





Saludos


----------



## wsleone (22 Ene 2009)

TOLON TOLON !!!!!!

5 Minutos Para El Cierreeeeeeee


----------



## pepeton (22 Ene 2009)

REPSOL 13,72 € -0,29%

Parece que no va a conseguir mantener los 14. ¿Hay alguna constructora que deba empezar a temblar ya, ó es pronto?


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2009)

Repsol ha visto hace unos minutos los 13,67€

Tonuel ACCIONA está muy cara.... unas mapfres tambien son buenas... además en subasta las suben!


----------



## Tupper (22 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Aun no tengo del todo claro que mañana rebotemos, pero si no es mañana será el lunes con toda seguridad, este lunes hay luna nueva.



Buff, el "lunes habrá luna llena". Ahora todo cobra sentido.

No sé para qué me estudio a Elliott y Fibonacci y cía si lo único que tenía que estar al tanto era del ciclo lunar.

Es broma Mulder, no te piques, es que me lo has dejado a huevo. Lo escribo con cariño.


----------



## Desencantado (22 Ene 2009)

Rocket dijo:


> Que le pasa a Cintra???



Que están Cintra...bajo


----------



## tonuel (22 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Repsol ha visto hace unos minutos los 13,67€
> 
> Tonuel ACCIONA está muy cara.... unas mapfres tambien son buenas... además en subasta las suben!





Era coña..., a ver si el ibex se va a la mierda y saco los sellos... 



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... Comisión Tim el "TARP"*

Tim Geithner ha sido aprobado, ... por los pelillos de Obama, pero aprobado, ahora será enviado al senado para su confirmación final, que probablemente lo ratearán un poco más.


----------



## INTRUDER (22 Ene 2009)

Tonuel, ¿Preparamos certificados'

Dow(n) - 3.06% 05.46 PM


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... BoA*

John Thain dimite de BoA. John era el CEO de Merrill ... os suena? pues lo han largado después de perder 15B$ en el último cuarto.

Por muy mal que lo hagais en bolsa ni locos lo hareis tan mal como John.

El DOW va camino de barranquillo de nuevo ....


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Ene 2009)

Rápido ponerse a Bolinchez en Intereconomía.Un analista de los pocos decentes.
Hasta mañana


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Buff, el "lunes habrá luna llena". Ahora todo cobra sentido.
> 
> No sé para qué me estudio a Elliott y Fibonacci y cía si lo único que tenía que estar al tanto era del ciclo lunar.
> 
> Es broma Mulder, no te piques, es que me lo has dejado a huevo. Lo escribo con cariño.



Poco Elliot habrás leido  por que las fases lunares y las ondas de Elliot estan muy relacionadas... 

Saludos...


----------



## Desencantado (22 Ene 2009)

Yo no entiendo de Bolsa y por lo tanto no me meto, pero reconozco que este hilo es el mejor.

A pesar de ello tengo una pregunta para ustedes:

Por qué lo llaman "*Selectivo IBEX35*" si a la hora de la verdad da hostias a diestro y siniestro? No veo yo mucha selección ahí que digamos...


----------



## Hagen (22 Ene 2009)

Veamos los cuchilleos.......

Los de acciona han dado un ultimatum, o la pasta + las renovable + alguna hidraúlica/capacidad de nuclear o que suelten ya el dividendo, y que ya hablaran.

Si sueltan el dividendo, significa darle vida a Acciona

Tenian que haber dado el dividendo en Diciembre como era tradicional.

Efectivamente esta cara, pero en cualquier momento pufff.... recordar que hace 15 dias toco los 100 euros.

Si es que me haceis hablar de más.

Enel esta negociando con el estado mantener el resto de endesa en bolsa sin lanzar la OPA. Hay muchas cosas que debe el gobierno y es posible........ pero hay esta el riesgo.


----------



## tonuel (22 Ene 2009)

INTRUDER dijo:


> Tonuel, ¿Preparamos certificados'
> 
> Dow(n) - 3.06% 05.46 PM



Cuando cierren los americanos iré a ver que se cuenta Nelson... 




Saludos


----------



## Hagen (22 Ene 2009)

Mulder,

Esto domigo finaliza el año lunar chino...... y el lunes año nuevo....... creo que es el año del buey.....(espero que sea de Kobe )

Salu2


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Mulder,
> 
> Esto domigo finaliza el año lunar chino...... y el lunes año nuevo....... creo que es el año del buey.....(espero que sea de Kobe )
> 
> Salu2



Eso no interesa, los banqueros judíos de Wall Street se fijan en la luna, los chinos que se vayan a hacer gárgaras que aquí no pintan nada 

Por otra parte creo que el final del movimiento bajista de hoy lo vamos a ver mañana en la apertura, según donde acaben los gringos puede que dure hasta su apertura.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2009)

De todas formas, k bien está aguantando el Ibex el 8100... ole sus huevos!!!!  el día que los pierda, glups...

Ahora mismo los futuros marcan 8100 clavaditos...

Saludos...

PD: Dow en 8000 pelaos...


----------



## Hagen (22 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso no interesa, los banqueros judíos de Wall Street se fijan en la luna, los chinos que se vayan a hacer gárgaras que aquí no pintan nada
> 
> Por otra parte creo que el final del movimiento bajista de hoy lo vamos a ver mañana en la apertura, según donde acaben los gringos puede que dure hasta su apertura.



Esta claro lo del lobby de los judios, Rahm Emanuel mano derecha de Hussein Obama, y la retirada de Gaza con el nombramiento.

Otro mercado que manejan junto con el de Diamantes.


----------



## burbujitaboom (22 Ene 2009)

*Hablar Bien Del Bbva*

Pues eso, que acabo de comprar 24000 euros en acciones del bbva, asi que quiero que todo el mundo hable bien hasta que venda.

Os aviso cuando haya vendido y ya lo podeis poner a parir otra vez, ¿ no querreis joder a un compañero burbujista verdad ?


----------



## Pabajista (22 Ene 2009)

Espero que Nelson no venga a verte pronto...


----------



## midway (22 Ene 2009)

burbujitaboom dijo:


> Pues eso, que acabo de comprar 24000 euros en acciones del bbva, asi que quiero que todo el mundo hable bien hasta que venda.
> 
> Os aviso cuando haya vendido y ya lo podeis poner a parir otra vez, ¿ no querreis joder a un compañero burbujista verdad ?



el/la intrépido/a compañero/a burbujista no conoce todos los posibles significados de la palabra harakiri o kamikaze


----------



## casi 8000 (22 Ene 2009)

mas miedo tengo yo compre 8000 de Bank of ireland a 1.54. todo saldra bien, venderemos con beneficio en el 2087 aproximadamente y si queda algo que vender


----------



## burbujitaboom (22 Ene 2009)

sus calleis coño , que bastante preocupado estoy yo ya con la locura que me dio :

y a decir todo el mundo que el gobierno no lo permitira


----------



## dabuti (22 Ene 2009)

pabajista dijo:


> espero Que Nelson No Venga A Verte Pronto...



Buenas Noches Y Buena Suerte...............


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2009)

Si, pero están las plusvalias de 5000 millones de euros, además de un dividendo extra que estaba previsto.... un 8% de los minoritarios no creo que frene la operación con ACCIONA.


----------



## keli (22 Ene 2009)

Mientras tengas una cartera diversificada ...

E inviertas dinero que no necesitas ...

Deberías dormir por las noches sin problemas.


----------



## burbujitaboom (22 Ene 2009)

keli dijo:


> Mientras tengas una cartera diversificada ...
> 
> E inviertas dinero que no necesitas ...
> 
> Deberías dormir por las noches sin problemas.



lo que tengo es la cartera vacia, no diversificada :

pero gracias a ti, y al rohipnol que me voy a tomar esta noche creo que voy a dormir tranquilo


----------



## El río de la vida (22 Ene 2009)

midway dijo:


> el/la intrépido/a compañero/a burbujista no conoce todos los posibles significados de la palabra harakiri o kamikaze



A ver si con esto se va haciendo una idea...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2009)

Ha perdido mínimos de los últimos 6 años, y dices que hablemos bien...? : Tú no sabes donde te has metido...:







De verdad hay gente que compra después de ver semejante gráfica... luego diremos de los pepitos... :o

Saludos y muchísima suerte, vas a necesitarla...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2009)

Por cierto, lo único positivo que puedo decirte, es que reces a ver si se para en 5,48€...

Saludos...


----------



## casi 8000 (22 Ene 2009)

y el caso es que aun recuerdo un trabajo sobre el trueque que hice en la facultad, en breve lo desempolvo y a llevarlo a la practica. te cambio un quintal de papelitos de colores con puentes por detras por un melon y un vino


----------



## Bipotecado (22 Ene 2009)

Mejor haber invertido en SAN, ya no estarías preocupandote por tu pasta 

Personalmente habría apostado esos 24.000€ en la entrada para un piso (o chalete, cuanto más caro mejor). Puestos a tirarlos prefiero jugarmela a una hiperinflación, si ganas tienes vivienda de por vida.


----------



## burbujitaboom (22 Ene 2009)

jodeer, me acabo de comprar acciones hace unas horas y ya me siento como un pepito de toda la vida.

!! gracias por vuestro apoyo moral compañeros !! Cabrones, ya podiais decir alguna mentira piadosa


----------



## midway (22 Ene 2009)

burbujitaboom dijo:


> jodeer, me acabo de comprar acciones hace unas horas y ya me siento como un pepito de toda la vida.
> 
> !! gracias por vuestro apoyo moral compañeros !! Cabrones, ya podiais decir alguna mentira piadosa



como quieras.no te preocupes,no lo vas a perder todo


----------



## ertitoagus (22 Ene 2009)

te habría hecho más provecho fumandote los billetes que pillando las acciones.....


----------



## Wamba (22 Ene 2009)

Me gusta el BBVA, pero lo veremos más bajo de la cotizacion a la que has comprado en este 2009, de eso no te quepa duda, así que vas a sufrir mucho. Cuando se perforen los 7800 necesitarás un buen cóctel farmacológico pa poder dormir.


----------



## chameleon (22 Ene 2009)

unas veces te comes al oso
y otras... el oso te come a ti...


----------



## burbujitaboom (22 Ene 2009)

midway dijo:


> como quieras.no te preocupes,no lo vas a perder todo



grasias colega .

pues buena culpa de que comprara la tienes tu, como dices que el zp siempre mete la pata y ahora dice que la economia va mal, pues yo a comprar.

Hasta ahora siempre habia acertado haciendo lo contrario a lo que decia zp, de ahi mi desmesurada fortuna http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...endo-los-consejos-economicos-de-zapatero.html

Espero que no sea esta la primera vez que el zp y el solbes acierten coño


----------



## mak_vlc (22 Ene 2009)

Lleva muchos días seguidos bajando, puede que haya un rebote tecnico, pero atalo de cerca con stop loss, porque el suelo no lo veo cerca.


----------



## midway (22 Ene 2009)

burbujitaboom dijo:


> grasias colega .
> 
> pues buena culpa de que comprara la tienes tu, como dices que el zp siempre mete la pata y ahora dice que la economia va mal, pues yo a comprar.
> 
> ...



no me hago responsable de tu harakiri particular en la bolsa.si nuestro intrépido e inefable presidente del bobierno dice que la economía va mal,lo que sucede es que la economía va peor o lo siguiente


----------



## Humungus (22 Ene 2009)

Tengo cuenta,hipoteca y alguna cosa mas en ese antro... me tienen hasta los cojones.


----------



## JMK (22 Ene 2009)

Fuentes bien informadas afirman que tras la irrupción de un intrépido comprador de acciones, varios directivos del BBVA empezaron a dar saltos de alegría al grito de "viva, viva, otro pardillo....", las mismas fuentes concluyen que tras los gritos alzaron el teléfono y gritaron a la vez "VENDA".

Ahora en serio. Tranqui. Rebotarán.



Lo que no sabemos es cuando


----------



## Tupper (22 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Poco Elliot habrás leido  por que las fases lunares y las ondas de Elliot estan muy relacionadas...
> 
> Saludos...



Jesús, me debo haber saltado esa parte de la teoría


----------



## Misterio (22 Ene 2009)

Los americanos en breve en verde.


----------



## dabuti (22 Ene 2009)

Tranquilo, en el 2059 tus nietos recuperarán los 24.000 euros BBVA convertidos en 1 millón de neopesetas que les dará justo (sin postres) para irse a cenar los 6 nietos a Casa Biznietos de Lucio en Cava Baja. 


En serio, suerte.


----------



## tonuel (22 Ene 2009)

burbujitaboom dijo:


> jodeer, me acabo de comprar acciones hace unas horas y ya me siento como un pepito de toda la vida.
> 
> !! gracias por vuestro apoyo moral compañeros !! Cabrones, ya podiais decir alguna mentira piadosa



No te preocupes... yo te bendigo... chiu chiu... 



Saludos


----------



## comparto-piso (22 Ene 2009)

pero que le pasa al dow? joder vaya recuperacion


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2009)

Ante todo, bienvenidos todos los nuevos a este hilo, cada día que pasa hacemos nuevas amistades 



burbujitaboom dijo:


> Pues eso, que acabo de comprar 24000 euros en acciones del bbva, asi que quiero que todo el mundo hable bien hasta que venda.
> 
> Os aviso cuando haya vendido y ya lo podeis poner a parir otra vez, ¿ no querreis joder a un compañero burbujista verdad ?



Bueno, enhorabuena por tener sus 22.800 euros, ¿porque se saldrá cuando le salte el stop loss con un 5% de pérdidas? como mandan los buenos consejeros de bolsa, ¿verdad?


----------



## tonuel (22 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, enhorabuena por tener sus 22.800 euros, ¿porque se saldrá cuando le salte el stop loss con un 5% de pérdidas? como mandan los buenos consejeros de bolsa, ¿verdad?



Meter un stop loss al bbva es de pobres, seguro que rebota... algún dia... 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> pero que le pasa al dow? joder vaya recuperacion



El rebote ha parado justo en el 61.8% de toda la bajada del día de hoy, realmente desde los máximos a última hora de ayer, así que lo dejamos en rebote técnico para desorientar a las gacelas y retomamos las bajadas de nuevo.

edito: Ya tengo claro que mañana proseguimos con los cortos, el lunes rebote.


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2009)

Y no se vayan todavía que aun hay más.

Este rebote está creando un bonito H-C-H que nos da como objetivo el 2035 para mañana en el Stoxx y el 774.75 en el S&P.

También se ve en el Dow, calculen.

edito: En el Stoxx no es realmente un H-C-H pero en los índices americanos si.


----------



## comparto-piso (22 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El rebote ha parado justo en el 61.8% de toda la bajada del día de hoy, realmente desde los máximos a última hora de ayer, así que lo dejamos en rebote técnico para desorientar a las gacelas y retomamos las bajadas de nuevo.
> 
> edito: Ya tengo claro que mañana proseguimos con los cortos, el lunes rebote.



pues yo sigo pensando que hoy acaba en positivo. 

Razones.....

Ninguna porque no tengo ni idea de bolsa. Solo me da la impresion.


----------



## JMK (22 Ene 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> pues yo sigo pensando que hoy acaba en positivo.
> 
> Razones.....
> 
> Ninguna porque no tengo ni idea de bolsa. Solo me da la impresion.



Coño, pues casi como todos los sesudos analistas....


----------



## comparto-piso (22 Ene 2009)

JMK dijo:


> Coño, pues casi como todos los sesudos analistas....



si, los analistos no saben mas que yo jeje pero a toro pasado son muy buenos, siempre encuentran una explicacion.


----------



## tonuel (22 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues mirando mejor el Stoxx creo que la semana que viene va a ser alcista, tenemos:
> 
> - Lunes cerrado por fiesta (el stoxx no cierra pero debería pasar el 2273)
> - Martes alcista (nivel a superar: 2336)
> ...



OK, entonces hoy el eurostoxx podria haber quedado en los 2487 más o menos...

Como ves la semana que viene, ¿otra vez p'arriba...? 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Y no se vayan todavía que aun hay más.
> 
> Este rebote está creando un bonito H-C-H que nos da como objetivo el 2035 para mañana en el Stoxx y el 774.75 en el S&P.
> 
> ...



Son HCH muy inclinados, no los había considerado como tales, pero tienen hasta su pull-back , el Dow se iría sobre los 7450/7500, de cumplirse el Ibex se quedaría con los 200 puntitos que les sacamos últimamente, más o menos sobre nuestro soporte intradía 7740 creo recordar...

Saludos...


----------



## comparto-piso (22 Ene 2009)

bueno ojala esteis en lo cierto. En 7500 podria ser un buen momento para entrar


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> OK, entonces hoy el eurostoxx podria haber quedado en los 2487 más o menos...
> 
> Como ves la semana que viene, ¿otra vez p'arriba...?



El ticket de ahora mismo es este:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1373243-post20359.html

Veo la semana que viene alcista, pero el martes que viene aun nos tocaría morder polvo.


----------



## chameleon (22 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Veo la semana que viene alcista, pero el martes que viene aun nos tocaría morder polvo.



sobre qué hora más o menos?


----------



## tonuel (22 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El ticket de ahora mismo es este:



OK, es que me habia liado con tanto número... :

Por cierto, los menus y operativa de IG Markets son un poco truñito o me lo parece a mi... 



Saludos


----------



## nief (22 Ene 2009)

se recupero un poco pero se esta escoñando de nuevo creo que acabamos rojillos rojillos


----------



## comparto-piso (22 Ene 2009)

ojala pero no creo


----------



## comparto-piso (22 Ene 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> ojala pero no creo



estaria bien que por lo menos terminase por debajo de 8000 pero la ultima media hora lo haran subir con fuerza.


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

Yahoo congela salarios ... de los que quedan ...

Google presentará resultados hoy ...


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Por cierto, los menus y operativa de IG Markets son un poco truñito o me lo parece a mi...



Un poco no, un mucho, yo estoy probando en modo demo y no me convence, sobe todo cuando esta tarde me han dejado 2 horas sin poder entrar y el viernes pasado hicieron un update de todo el sistema sin avisar a media tarde con el mercado abierto.

A lo mejor a los clientes de pago no les ocurre pero si les pasa, pfff.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Ene 2009)

burbujitaboom dijo:


> Pues eso, que acabo de comprar 24000 euros en acciones del bbva, asi que quiero que todo el mundo hable bien hasta que venda.
> 
> Os aviso cuando haya vendido y ya lo podeis poner a parir otra vez, ¿ no querreis joder a un compañero burbujista verdad ?



A cuanto las cojiste? Yo pille ayer 2000 acciones a 6,47


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Yahoo congela salarios ... de los que quedan ...
> 
> Google presentará resultados hoy ...



También AMD, after market close.

(que si, que ya meto 10 carácteres)


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... Comisión Tim el "TARP"*

Tim se ha visto obligado a pagar 34.000$ entre multas y deudas a hacienda y a la SS, ... sólo lo hizo efectivo en el momento en que supo que le nominarían para secre del tesoro, es decir, entre otros cargos, .... responsable de Hacienda


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Tim se ha visto obligado a pagar 34.000$ entre multas y deudas a hacienda y a la SS, ... sólo lo hizo efectivo en el momento en que supo que le nominarían para secre del tesoro, es decir, entre otros cargos, .... responsable de Hacienda



Si empieza a tocarle la lotería, desconfía totalmente de el


----------



## comparto-piso (22 Ene 2009)

bueno pues me equivoque  no acabo en positivo el dow


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2009)

Dos cosas:
-Estamos a 60 puntos de los yankees... :
-Fortis perdió en el 2008, 19000 Millones de Euros... :

Saludos...


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (22 Ene 2009)

Chavales aqui nadie habla de ¿Repsol y Gadafi? Repsol tiene mas peligro que una caja de bombas. Libia , ecuador, venezuela.

Por cierto llevo una semana que no paro de acertar, mi prediccion para mañana sera......,


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2009)

A Google parecen haberle ido bien las cosas, pero aun no se si está por encima de lo esperado, aunque el S&P ha salido disparado hacia arriba.

edito: pues parece que si bate lo esperado http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20090122/googles-fourth-quarter-better-than-wall-street-thought/?reflink=ATD_yahoo_ticker


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2009)

Google ... mejor de lo esperado ...



> Reports Q4 EPS of $5.10, Beats by 15c Google (Nasdaq: GOOG) reports
> Q4 EPS of $5.10, 15 cents better than the analyst estimate of $4.95.
> Revenue for the quarter was $4.22 billion


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Ene 2009)

buenas noches, como dije ayer, ahora posteare menos... qué tal ha ido el dia?


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> buenas noches, como dije ayer, ahora posteare menos... qué tal ha ido el dia?



Hacía frío pero tocaba vestirse de corto, mañana no se si hará frío o no pero nos va a tocar seguir con el mismo vestuario.

PD: Parece que AMD ha salido malo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Ene 2009)

MADRID, 22 (EUROPA PRESS)

El fondo de capital riesgo Harbinger, gestionado por el multimillonario Philip Falcone, ha apostado un total de 236,4 millones de euros a que las acciones de BBVA y Santander bajarán en bolsa.


Según la información del 'hedge fund' remitida hoy a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV), Harbinger, especializado en movimientos agresivos contra grandes compañías internacionales, ha declarado 'posiciones cortas' enfocadas a la obtención de beneficios con la depreciación de las acciones en ambos bancos.

Concretamente, el fondo de capital riesgo que dirige Falcone cuenta con una 'posición corta' del 0,53% en el capital del BBVA (BBVA.MCBBVA
6,46 -0,92% -0,06 


Última noticia
Economía/Finanzas.- Falcone (Harbinger) apuesta 236,4 millones en bolsa a que bajarán las acciones de BBVA y Santander 
Ver más 
resumen noticias perfil recomendaciones / consenso gráficos carteras histórico Insider )a través de 20 millones de títulos del banco que preside Francisco González, con un valor actual de mercado de 129,2 millones de euros.

Su negocio de previsión a la baja en el SANTANDER (SAN.MCSANTANDER
5,36 -0,56% -0,03 


Última noticia
Economía/Finanzas.- Falcone (Harbinger) apuesta 236,4 millones en bolsa a que bajarán las acciones de BBVA y Santander 
Ver más 
resumen noticias perfil recomendaciones / consenso gráficos carteras histórico Insider )también se compone de 20 millones de acciones, que suponen el 0,25% del capital social del banco cántabro y están valoradas en 107,2 millones de euros, según el precio de cierre de mercado de hoy.

Harbinger Capital es conocido por haber ganado millones de euros en los mercados apostando por la bajada de precio de acciones, sobre todo de bancos de Reino Unido, y ha sido acusado de agravar la caída de las cotizaciones de entidades con sus operaciones.

De hecho, las autoridades de Estados Unidos y Reino Unido prohibieron temporalmente las operaciones 'de venta a corto' por considerar que contribuían a la especulación y podían perjudicar seriamente a los valores sobre los que se producen. 

Ahora mantienen determinadas restricciones similares a las establecidas en España, donde la CNMV exige desde el pasado mes de septiembre a los inversores que declaren las posiciones cortas en un total de 20 entidades cuando superen el 0,25% del capital.

Por su parte, el fondo Diamond Black también ha declarado una posición corta del 0,361% en Mapfre a través de 9,89 millones de títulos, lo que supone una apuesta en bolsa de 20,8 millones de euros. 

Se entiende por 'posición corta' el resultado neto de todas las posiciones en distintos instrumentos financieros, incluyendo las propias acciones y cuotas participativas, que supongan un efecto positivo para el titular ante descensos en el precio de las acciones sobre las que se declara la posición.

Economía/Finanzas.- Falcone (Harbinger) apuesta 236,4 millones en bolsa a que bajarán las acciones de BBVA y Santander - 22/01/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## tonuel (22 Ene 2009)

Harbinger se fija en nosotros... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Ene 2009)

0,5% del BBVA es como tener el 3% de un mediano! es una sobrada... no se puede luchar contra esto...


----------



## nief (23 Ene 2009)

hola, como va el nikkei??

alguien tiene la pagina? joer la he perdido y no doy con ella leches...

un saludo


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Ene 2009)

el nikkei? a quien importa? esto si: mira mira, esto no lo habia visto en la vida.... son las mayores bajadas en todo USA.... mira las "financiers que hay":

Price % Losers - Yahoo! Finance






link nikkei: Nikkei Net Interactive - Nikkei 225 chart -200 pa abrir boca y seguimos jugando con 7900...


----------



## El_Presi (23 Ene 2009)

SAMSUNG presenta las primeras pérdidas de su historia.

NIKKEI ha pérdido los 7900.

El EUR-YEN en modo madmax a 114.


----------



## Misterio (23 Ene 2009)

7745 el Nikkei vaya leñazo.


----------



## Tupper (23 Ene 2009)

Nikkei *-3%*


----------



## comparto-piso (23 Ene 2009)

como se espera la apertura ¿ al alza o a la baja?


----------



## Ajoporro (23 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Harbinger se fija en nosotros...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Qué pena que no se fijara en Volkswagwn...


----------



## Samzer (23 Ene 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> como se espera la apertura ¿ al alza o a la baja?



Apertura moderadamente alcista según los 'bookies' de la City

Los 'bookmakers' de Londres prevén leves alzas en la apertura de las bolsas europeas. El Dax alemán podría subir hasta 24 puntos y el Cac francés hasta 26 puntos.

Apertura moderadamente alcista según los 'bookies' de la City - 23/01/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (23 Ene 2009)

Bueno al final mi apuesta de hoy sera todo al rojo 
Soy un ludopata y como me gusta el casino y no sabeis lo bien que me lo paso en este hilo.


----------



## pepeton (23 Ene 2009)

Mi apuesta tambien va al rojo. Y mas por ganas que por conocimiento.


----------



## tonuel (23 Ene 2009)

Si alguien se mete que lo diga... los grandes fortunas se hacen nadando contracorriente... 



Saludos


----------



## Samzer (23 Ene 2009)

Ojo ahora mismo en titulares:

El paro alcanza el 13,91% de la población activa (3.207.900 trabajadores) tras crecer en 2008 en 1.280.300 personas -EPA - 09:03 h:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ene 2009)

*Peor de lo esperado: la tasa de paro alcanza el 13,91% en 2008, la más alta en 9 años *

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/96214-datos-epa.html

Saludos...

A ver como se lo toma el mercado...


----------



## wsleone (23 Ene 2009)

Está muy raro el ambiente; los datos de la mañana pueden influir, y no me extrañaría que los USA sigan bajando hoy


----------



## robergarc (23 Ene 2009)

Mi _wishful thinking_:

EDIT: Recuerdo mi compra de Repsoles la pasada semana a 14.69...


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2009)

Buenos días.

Tonuel, esas cintras ya te hubiesen reportado +5,00% ayer hubo movimientos muy sospechosos de las agencias con este valor, BBA soltó casí 2M de acciones.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ene 2009)

Esta figura en forma de montañas, se llama HombroCabezaHombro. Las bases del cuello, son las cotizaciones de mediados de 2006 y principios de 2008, y la cabeza es el máximo de 2007. Cuando se forma esa figura, de desgaste de la acción, el objetivo "mínimo" de caida, es la altura de la cabeza hasta la línia (neck-line) que une la base de los hombros. En este caso, es de unos 10€, desde el punto en que rompe la neck-line... A veces se produce una vuelta a dicha línea, a eso se le llama pull-back.

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ene 2009)

K mala pinta hace hoy esto... Alemania está bajando 45 puntos, nosotros tendríamos que estar bajando unos 90... pintan cortos...

Saludos...


----------



## wsleone (23 Ene 2009)

Muy constructiva la info, gracias


----------



## Rocket (23 Ene 2009)

Y el Ibex 35... que? Otra vez a 17.000 puntos?


----------



## Hagen (23 Ene 2009)

Esperar a que los pepitos se queden sin subsidio.......
..... a ver como afecta eso al BSCH, y al BBVA

A ver si los que tienen posiciones cortas......no son tontos....

En USA se ve al mes siguiente los problemas de paro.....no hay subsidio....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ene 2009)

*El dividendo de la banca caerá a partir del segundo semestre*

Los bancos medianos han dado dos claras pistas esta semana de lo que va a suceder en los próximos meses con la retribución al accionista. Banesto anunció el martes el pago de un dividendo complementario de 0,164 euros por acción tras el que la retribución correspondiente al conjunto del ejercicio queda en tablas respecto a 2007. Y el consejero delegado de Banco Sabadell, Jaime Guardiola, reconoció que la crisis pasará factura al pago futuro de dividendos.

En definitiva, mantenimiento del dividendo de 2008 en línea con 2007 y rebajas para los pagos con cargo a este año, que se empezarán a notar en el mes de julio, cuando llega la primera hornada de dividendos por los resultados cosechados en el año anterior.

'Lo que ha anunciado Banesto va a ser probablemente lo que haga el conjunto de los bancos', señalan fuentes de mercado. En opinión de los analistas, los recortes vendrán ya en 2009, aunque con notables diferencias entre la gran banca y los bancos medianos.

'El año 2008 ya está hecho y quedará plano, con recortes en el complementario de hasta el 20%. Para 2009, hay mucho más riesgo en los pequeños que en los grandes', explica Carlos García, analista de ING Financial Markets. El consenso de analistas que recoge Factset prevé descensos en el pago de dividendos con cargo a los resultados de este año del 5,2% en Banesto, del 9,7% en Bankinter y de alrededor del 18% en Sabadell y Banco Popular. La perspectiva es en cambio distinta para Santander y BBVA, que sí podrían eludir la caída en sus dividendos.

Arturo de Frías, de Dresdner, prevé un dividendo con cargo a 2009 para BBVA de 0,8 euros por acción y para Santander, de entre 0,62 y 0,64 euros, en línea con los ejercicios de 2007 y 2008. 'El mejor escenario es el de un dividendo plano. A partir de ahí, vendrían los recortes', añade. De Frías estima que Santander y BBVA harán lo posible por mantener en el mismo nivel la retribución a sus accionistas, aunque sea de forma testimonial y como pírrica victoria ante la virulencia de la crisis. Pero también hay voces que recuerdan que, en la actual situación de desconfianza extrema hacia la banca, 'el mercado tampoco reconoce los esfuerzos'.

La lógica apunta a que, en respuesta a los descensos de beneficios que se esperan, los dividendos retrocederán al mismo nivel. Aunque las entidades también pueden optar por mantener en línea con 2008 la retribución al accionista -a pesar de un menor beneficio-, a costa de elevar el pay-out o porcentaje de los resultados que se destina al pago de dividendos. 'Será difícil que eleven el pay-out, aunque una caída del beneficio por acción de alrededor del 5% tampoco resuelve demasiado desde el punto de vista de la solvencia', apunta Carlos García.

El mantenimiento de unos adecuados niveles de solvencia es en estos momentos la prioridad absoluta y, descontando las ampliaciones de capital, las emisiones de deuda o la venta de activos, el descenso en el pago de dividendo es la fórmula más inmediata para fortalecer los recursos propios. El Banco de España ya ha hecho un llamamiento a la contención en la retribución a los accionistas, a la vista de que la caída de la actividad y el aumento de la morosidad ya se ocuparán de pasar factura a la cuenta de resultados.

'La cuenta de resultados de la banca en 2009 va a ser fea, aunque sería aún peor sin la provisión genérica', advierte un analista. Es el colchón de que disponen los bancos para afrontar la morosidad, aunque la posibilidad de liberar esta provisión podría agotarse antes de lo previsto. 'Antes se pensaba que duraría dos años y ahora, en lugar de darlo por sentado, los bancos calculan cuánto dosificar en la cuenta de resultados para que dure hasta el final de 2010', advierte De Frías.

El dividendo de la banca caerá a partir del segundo semestre en Cincodias.com

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (23 Ene 2009)

nunca veremos repsol a 10 eur

a cintra la están bajando para su absorción por ferrovial. hice unos gráficos aquí el domingo, yo pensaba que no iba a bajar de 4 eur. cintra puede ser un pelotazo, pero hasta su absorción la van a seguir bajando. el que se meta tiene que ponerse una venda en los ojos y olvidarse de las pantallas. está ultra baja, se puede revalorizar un 25% fácil

seguimos chocando una y otra vez en el suelo, me espero incluso llegar a 7900 en el ibex puntualmente.


----------



## Bayne (23 Ene 2009)

*A los bonitos gráficos*


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ene 2009)

Para los BBVA-eros....

*Sin defensas ante el castigo bursátil
*
La banca española tiene también este año el triste consuelo de no ser la más castigada en Bolsa, aunque sin duda no basta para que el arranque del año sea desalentador.

BBVA ya pierde en 2009 el 25,4% y es el segundo valor más castigado del Ibex. La entidad que preside Francisco González cotiza al precio más bajo en 12 años y Popular, que pierde el 17,6% en lo que va de 2009, está a punto de abandonar el nivel de los 5 euros por acción, algo que no sucede desde octubre de 1998. Para Santander, que ayer cerró en los 5,36 euros, la caída en el año alcanza el 20,59%.

La sacudida es inevitable cuando el Reino Unido y Estados Unidos asisten a un nuevo capítulo de aguda crisis financiera, en el que Citi, hasta ahora uno de los gigantes bancarios supervivientes, ha tenido que recurrir a su división y cuando el británico Royal Bank of Scotland está en el punto de mira de una nacionalización. En España, el secretario de Estado de Economía, David Vegara, apuntaba ayer que el Gobierno también recurriría a la capitalización de bancos en caso de ser necesario.

El dividendo de la banca caerá a partir del segundo semestre en Cincodias.com

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (23 Ene 2009)

Hoy, como ya dije ayer tocaban cortos, pero la bajada de esta mañana no está mostrando el volumen que debería tener, muy bajo para lo que se ha 'avanzado'.

Algo no cuadra aquí hoy.


----------



## robergarc (23 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Esta figura en forma de montañas, se llama HombroCabezaHombro. Las bases del cuello, son las cotizaciones de mediados de 2006 y principios de 2008, y la cabeza es el máximo de 2007. Cuando se forma esa figura, de desgaste de la acción, el objetivo "mínimo" de caida, es la altura de la cabeza hasta la línia (neck-line) que une la base de los hombros. En este caso, es de unos 10€, desde el punto en que rompe la neck-line... A veces se produce una vuelta a dicha línea, a eso se le llama pull-back.
> 
> Saludos...




O sea, hablando en plata, que me ves jodido, ¿no?


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2009)

Endesa huele a OPA del 8% de los minoritarios, están metiendo miedo y tirando la acción con poco volumen.

Los italianos son uno expertos o no? ;-)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ene 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> O sea, hablando en plata, que me ves jodido, ¿no?



Con un iTraXX en 1100, estar largo a largo plazo es de suicidas, se puede ganar mucho dinero en Repsol, pero aprovechando las subidas y las bajadas, ahora mismo no hay ni un solo valor en el que yo invertiría a largo plazo.

Saludos...

Por cierto, otra vez hostiazo de bancos y asegurados made in Europe...


----------



## pepeton (23 Ene 2009)

REPSOL 13,6 EUR , -1,59%
Una duda....¿no se supone que si la accion de Repsol pasaba varios dias por debajo de 14, los bancos exigirian nuevas garantias a SACYR?


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2009)

Solo por debajo de lo 12,50€ el mínimo de octubre 2008.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ene 2009)

pepeton dijo:


> REPSOL 13,6 EUR , -1,59%
> Una duda....¿no se supone que si la accion de Repsol pasaba varios dias por debajo de 14, los bancos exigirian nuevas garantias a SACYR?



Justamente hoy... Libia dice ahora que no se plantea nacionalizar Repsol | elmundo.es 

Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (23 Ene 2009)

Mulder, 

Estamos atacando el soporte de los 8000 del DJI, y los 8100 del IBEX.

Si los superamos nos vamos para abajoo.... a los 7700

Saludos


----------



## chudire (23 Ene 2009)

Cómo veís Gamesa para entrar largo?


----------



## Pabajista (23 Ene 2009)

a ver si hoy el 8100 aguanta igual de fuerte...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ene 2009)

chudire dijo:


> Cómo veís Gamesa para entrar largo?



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1381597-post20943.html

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ene 2009)

*De cárpatos...*

Diferenciales tipos Europa: Cada vez más preocupante este fenómeno, *el diferencial entre la deuda de Grecia a 10 años y la alemana se va a 297 puntos, máximo histórico. Esto es un disparate, y un fenómeno peligroso, un torpedo directo a la línea de flotación de la Unión Monetaria Europea.

El de Italia se va a 170 puntos básicos, también máximo histórico.
*
Alguien va a tener que hacer algo, pero lo mal es que no el qué...

Aquí se va a montar una buena. Será éste el detonante de la onda5, la rotura de los soportes de octubre/noviembre y el descenso a los infiernos? 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (23 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Mulder,
> 
> Estamos atacando el soporte de los 8000 del DJI, y los 8100 del IBEX.
> 
> ...



Ayer cuando el S&P estaba en 814, el Stoxx estaba en 2194, hoy el S&P vuelve a estar en 814 y el Stoxx en 2132. La diferencia es muy acusada y esta mañana se ha bajado con un volumen más bien bajo.

No se, pero algo huele aquí a chamusquina.

edito: Se me está ocurriendo que los gringos hoy nos pueden dar la campanada.


----------



## chudire (23 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1381597-post20943.html
> 
> Saludos...



oohhhh,......oh


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ayer cuando el S&P estaba en 814, el Stoxx estaba en 2194, hoy el S&P vuelve a estar en 814 y el Stoxx en 2132. La diferencia es muy acusada y esta mañana se ha bajado con un volumen más bien bajo.
> 
> No se, pero algo huele aquí a chamusquina.
> 
> edito: Se me está ocurriendo que los gringos hoy nos pueden dar la campanada.



Pues si te huele a chamusquina mírate el Ibex, hoy tendríamos que estar bajando del orden de 150-160 puntos, y estamos en -20-30, cuando se rompa el 8100, se bajará a lo bestia...

Saludos...


----------



## pepeton (23 Ene 2009)

IBEX 35 8.108,30 -0,63%

Vamos que ya cae ese 8100 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Ene 2009)

8100.9 primer ataque


----------



## JMK (23 Ene 2009)

Esta es una situación HHH.

Hoy Hay Hostiazo.


----------



## pepeton (23 Ene 2009)

*ibex 35 8.083,10 -0,93%*

Vamos enfilados a por los 8.000.....ahora si que es la buena


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ene 2009)

Pues ahí tienen la bajada a los infiernos, a ver a donde nos lleva, Ibex en 8060

Saludos....

Es de suponer que hará algún pull-back hacia los 8100, si nos los pasa caput....


----------



## koni (23 Ene 2009)

yo no digo nada pero estamos en valores de hace cinco años.


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Ene 2009)

saludos, hoy es el 9º dia de barclays, al cierre podria ser un buen momento...

si no fuera porque USA viene cayendo a plomo...




seguis sin tener fé


----------



## Neumann (23 Ene 2009)

Lleva pendiente infinita.


----------



## chameleon (23 Ene 2009)

que raro que cárpatos no esté pregonando el apocalipsis


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Ene 2009)

ahora viene carpatos, ha salido al LIDL a por latas gigantes de atun...

el ibex tiene que caer mas e igualar las caidas de europa


----------



## Condor (23 Ene 2009)

Es que es ahora mismo un índice increíble: nadie cree en él.


----------



## otropepito (23 Ene 2009)

No me hagais mucho caso pero creo que la web de Visual Chart tiene un bug y permite ver las operaciones de las agencias sin necesidad de registrarse. Lo acabo de comprobar y no estoy seguro de que funcione siempre. Probad aquí.

Market Monitor


----------



## javso (23 Ene 2009)

Pues a mi me da que en cuanto bajemos de 8000, va a empezar una curva ascendente de varios días, aunque dependerá de los yankis, claro. Es una cifra psicológica para que la gente empiece a pensar otra vez que todo está muy barato. Aunque no llegaremos a los niveles de después del rally navideño.


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2009)

Hay que ir abriendo posiciones para hoy.

REPSOL, 12,50€

ENDESA, 20,00€

MAPFRE, 1,80€

GAMESA, 11,00€


En cuanto el ibex se vaya aprox a 7.900


----------



## aterriza como puedas (23 Ene 2009)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 10:49:39 h. *PIB Reino Unido*
> 
> Dato demoledor de PIB, que va a hacer mucho daño a los mercados europeos. Baja en el cuarto trimestre 1,5 %, mucho más de lo esperado, que era el 1,2 % de bajada. Esta es la peor cifra desde 1980.
> 
> Dato pésimo para la libra, y también para las bolsas, la economía británica está cayendo en picado, los bancos van camino de la nacionalización. No hay que olvidar que algunos bancos españoles apostaron abiertamente por esta economía, esto les puede traer problemas.



De todas formas, hasta que el IBX no pierda los 7000 esto no tiene la más mínima emoción...


----------



## Rocket (23 Ene 2009)

Nos hemos quedado a punto de perder los 8000...

Edito: que cojones, ya los hemos perdido hace tiempo!

IBEX35 -173


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Ene 2009)

a ver, de psicologica nada..... de momento la linea es 7700


por suerte, Febrero sera mejor mes, cuando salgan los indices de confianza de este mes obamaniaco


----------



## davinci79 (23 Ene 2009)

Ha perdido los 8000 :


----------



## pepeton (23 Ene 2009)

ibex 35 7.990,40 -168,90 -2,07%


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Ene 2009)

7984, venga que aun queda un 3% adicional


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Ene 2009)

7990 esto se hunde hamijos


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Ene 2009)

lo que viene guapo son los futuros del S&P.... -3%

el limite es -5%..... a ver si el powell lo que se referia es al cierre de WS


----------



## urisamir (23 Ene 2009)

momento clave total ... yo me inclino a que el soporte no aguanta la segunda embestida ...


----------



## Mulder (23 Ene 2009)

Nos hemos cepillado los mínimos de noviembre, esto no solo va a pesar en las bolsas, sino en muchos análisis económicos que dan 3-6 meses desde mínimos para que la economía convencional empiece a recuperar.

Y por supuesto les da en la cara a muchos listos de bancos de inversión, sigo sin dejar de leer muchas veces que 'lo peor ya ha pasado'.

El objetivo para hoy en el Stoxx es 2057, el mínimo hasta ahora es 2086, ya queda poco 

edito: ojo que el S&P sigue por encima de 800 y este es el que manda ahora.


----------



## pepeton (23 Ene 2009)

Joe con los 8.000, como le cuesta atravesarlos


----------



## spheratu (23 Ene 2009)

Lo que me jode es que iberdrola renovables no haya acompañado al ibex en la bajada.Ahora debería estar a 2,25,buen momento para entrar.Pero a 3 y pico,ni harto de vino me meto.
Lástima.


----------



## twetter (23 Ene 2009)

javso dijo:


> Pues a mi me da que en cuanto bajemos de 8000, va a empezar una curva ascendente de varios días, aunque dependerá de los yankis, claro. Es una cifra psicológica para que la gente empiece a pensar otra vez que todo está muy barato. Aunque no llegaremos a los niveles de después del rally navideño.



algunos no quieren ver la realidad
saludos,
twetter


----------



## wsleone (23 Ene 2009)

pepeton dijo:


> Joe con los 8.000, como le cuesta atravesarlos



No nervios, los perforará pero BIEN BIEN


----------



## Lionel Hutz (23 Ene 2009)

he puesto san a 4,010 pero era sab no san que susto


----------



## Sargento Highway (23 Ene 2009)

Futuros Dow Jones -160 puntos, parece que no ha sentado muy bien el PIB de UK del cuarto trimestre en -1,5%, peor de lo esperado que eran -1,2%.

Por cierto que ha pasado con Sacyr, no lo iba a tener jodido si Repsol estaba varios dias por debajo de los 14,0?


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2009)

Lo mejor está por llegar.... repsol hasta los 12,52€ tiene el colchon para sacyr, ya lo hemos comentado varias veces!


----------



## wsleone (23 Ene 2009)

Lionel Hutz dijo:


> san a 4,010



: ¿no sería 5,010?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ene 2009)

Aquí no se salva ni el tato... 

*Credit default swaps de deuda soberana de EEUU sube a 73,5 puntos, la de Alemania sube a 60,2, ambas cifras son récord histórico.*

Saludos...


----------



## Jucari (23 Ene 2009)

Como le cuesta romper los 8000....Caray...ha tenido 2 intentos lo ha rebasado y rebotazo....a la tercera la vencida?


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> nunca veremos repsol a 10 eur



Bueno, bueno cuidadin con esas afirmaciones tan categoricas. Me recuerda aquella frase de "Nadie va a necesitar más de 640 Kb de memoria en su PC" y luego pasa lo que pasa. 

Torres mas grandes han caido.


----------



## Pabajista (23 Ene 2009)

Por si necesitais alguna ayudita....


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2009)

ENDESA se está dando la vuelta.....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ene 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Como le cuesta romper los 8000....Caray...ha tenido 2 intentos lo ha rebasado y rebotazo....a la tercera la vencida?



Los 8000 son un trámite más psicológico que otra cosa, el punto fuerte eran los 8100, de no rebasarlo, nos tenemos que fijar en los mínimos de octubre/noviembre... 7905 al cierre y 7737 en intradía...

Por cierto, felicidades por tus cortos de ayer... 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (23 Ene 2009)

Felicidades a los que se han puesto cortos esta mañana de nuevo.

Está apareciendo una señal de cambio de tendencia que confirmaremos esta tarde, hoy solo hay una noticia, aparte de los datos que presenten las empresas, entre ellas General Electric, Xerox y Harley Davidson.

La única que tiene hora prevista para presentarlos es Xerox que lo hará antes de que abran los gringos, así que este dato va a ser fundamental para saber como vendrá la sesión.

El Stoxx aun no ha alcanzado mi objetivo previsto, así que deberíamos volver a caernos un poco más, a partir de ahí ya deberíamos ver un fuerte rebote.


----------



## Mulder (23 Ene 2009)

Pues ya han salido los de Harley Davidson, muy malos.


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2009)

MASDAR QUIERE COMPRAR UNA PARTICIPACIÓN EN NEGOCIO RENOVABLES DE ENEL.-MF

Esa es la noticia para la recuperación de ENDESA


----------



## Kujire (23 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Felicidades a los que se han puesto cortos esta mañana de nuevo.
> 
> Está apareciendo una señal de cambio de tendencia que confirmaremos esta tarde, hoy solo hay una noticia, aparte de los datos que presenten las empresas, entre ellas *General Electric, Xerox y Harley Davidson*.
> 
> ...



Harley echa a 11.000, y no cumple las expectativos por 0.05* FAIL*, pero aki como en la carrera 4.95 NO ES APROBADO

Schlumberger tampoco ... cumple las expectativos por 0.01* FAIL*, pero aki como en la carrera 4.99 NO ES APROBADO


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ene 2009)

Joder Kujire que estricta!!!!! Apruébalos que nos hunden el Ibex!!!!!:

Por cierto, tendríamos que estar bajando (fijándonos en el DAX), sobre los 220-230 puntos...


----------



## javso (23 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> MASDAR QUIERE COMPRAR UNA PARTICIPACIÓN EN NEGOCIO RENOVABLES DE ENEL.-MF
> 
> Esa es la noticia para la recuperación de ENDESA



Entonces que? todos a muerte con Endesa para el intradía, no?


----------



## Mulder (23 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Schlumberger tampoco ... cumple las expectativos por 0.01* FAIL*, pero aki como en la carrera 4.99 NO ES APROBADO



Parece que SLB si cumple con lo esperado:

Schlumberger quarterly net income down 17% - MarketWatch

Y además está subiendo en el after-hours:

SLB - Schlumberger Limited - Google Finance


----------



## wsleone (23 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Felicidades a los que se han puesto cortos esta mañana de nuevo.



Cuando dices eso ¿a qué cortos te refieres?


----------



## panoli (23 Ene 2009)

Me parece que los dominicales de negocios de esta semana vendrán cargaditos xD


.


----------



## Jucari (23 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Los 8000 son un trámite más psicológico que otra cosa, el punto fuerte eran los 8100, de no rebasarlo, nos tenemos que fijar en los mínimos de octubre/noviembre... 7905 al cierre y 7737 en intradía...
> 
> Por cierto, felicidades por tus cortos de ayer...
> 
> Saludos...



Gracias las cosas!!!!.......ya podre ir a cenar esta finde al SOLO de Barna....


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2009)

Endesa sube... sin pausa!


----------



## Mulder (23 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Cuando dices eso ¿a qué cortos te refieres?



Tendremos que hacer un FAQ para este hilo.

Ponerse corto significa apostar a la baja para ganar en días como hoy donde todo se derrumba.


----------



## Jucari (23 Ene 2009)

Aún terminaremos en "positif" hoy.........


----------



## Riviera (23 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Endesa sube... sin pausa!




Desde que has abierto la boca ha habido una compra masiva.Agencia B.Info


----------



## wsleone (23 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tendremos que hacer un FAQ para este hilo.
> 
> Ponerse corto significa apostar a la baja para ganar en días como hoy donde todo se derrumba.



Imaginaba que podía ser eso por el momento en que lo decís y cómo va la bolsa en ese instante.

Lo del FAQ me parece muy buena idea, con su chincheta correspondiente. Nos puede ayudar mucho a los profanos en la materia. Yo de bolsa entiendo el intradía y poco más (he empezado hace dos meses :o )


----------



## Kujire (23 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Joder Kujire que estricta!!!!! Apruébalos que nos hunden el Ibex!!!!!:



No es posible:, tendrán que estudiar más, así de simple. Aunque HOOG va por buen camino y cuando la nieve se vaya me voy a comprar una 

Por cierto GE lo clava, y mantiene dividendo .... puff que olorcillo está desprendiendo ese balance ...


----------



## Riviera (23 Ene 2009)

Es ahora pistoletazo de salida para el ansiado rebote o es una falsa alarma?



Kujire dijo:


> No es posible:, tendrán que estudiar más, así de simple.










¡señorita rottenmeyer!


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2009)

Ya sabes quien soy... staff de las manos fuertes del ibex!


----------



## Kujire (23 Ene 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> ¡señorita rottenmeyer!



[modo Candy Candy ON]

No es posible cielo, tendrán que estudiar un poquito más, sé que podrán esforzarse y lo lograrán en Junio. Van por el buen camino y seguiré con atención sus progresos







[modo Candy Candy OFF]


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Ene 2009)

Mendo subidon a dado el oro hoy!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues ahí tienen la bajada a los infiernos, a ver a donde nos lleva, Ibex en 8060
> 
> Saludos....
> 
> Es de suponer que hará algún pull-back hacia los 8100, si nos los pasa caput....



No es por echarme flores, pero ahí tienen su pull-back... 







Y luego hay gente que dice que esto es una tómbola, je je


----------



## tonuel (23 Ene 2009)

Esas gacelitas metiéndose... 

Todo preparadito para la traca sangrienta... o eso espero... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2009)

ENEL tiene hasta el lunes 26 de enero como limite para decidir la compra de endesa a ACCIONA y el 8% a los que tenemos acciones, esos pobres minoritarios.

Tienen que hacer OPA por coj.... al 8%


El 26 de enero es la fecha límite que se ha dado Enel, que cuenta con el 67% de Endesa en su poder, para solucionar los problemas de la financiación de la compra de ese 25%. Además, la compañía italiana, aparte de poner como condicionante a esa compra la exención de tener que lanzar una opa por el capital flotante que queda en bolsa, ha asegurado que no pagará más por el paquete el que pactado en el contrato y que se eleva a unos 11.000 millones.


----------



## chameleon (23 Ene 2009)

hay miedo en el mercado
es el momento qeu aprovechan los fuertes para comerse a los pequeños. están bajando el precio de muchos valores para entrar a saco, endesa, cintra, repsol ...


----------



## tonuel (23 Ene 2009)

Yo ya he puesto una orden de compra condicionada, si salta ya daré detalles... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2009)

REPSOL, compraría de nuevo en 13,10€ aprox.

TONUEL tienes que compartir esas inversiones, vamos a meter una posición corta... como no sueltes!!!!


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2009)

Además de eso que comentas Chameleon... tengo mis sospechas, que estas caídas de endesa son un encarguito de enel-acciona para recuperar y comprar a 20,00-22,00 en lugar del precio de la OPA.

Todos los días se negocian unos 800.000 titulos, ademas hay 53m en posiciones cortas.

Muy extraño.... yo me las quedo, paso de venderlas.


----------



## Jose (23 Ene 2009)

*A los comentaristas Scalpers*

No seáis pardillos y salid de la bolsa hasta final de año como mínimo (ya veremos), que viene otra ronda de las buenas.
Ahora mismo el trading está para ganar un 2% y peder un 8%.

"Los particulares no deben hacer trading " 


*Soportes y resistencias de los 35 valores del Ibex35 *

NOMBRE; SOPORTE A CORTO PLAZO; SOPORTE A LARGO PLAZO; RESISTENCIA A CORTO PLAZO Y RESITENCIA A LARGO PLAZO: ABENGOA 10 9 13,5 15 ABERTIS "A" 11 10,5 15 18 ACCIONA 53,6 50 90 110 ACERINOX 9,2 8 11 13 ACS,CONST. 27,2 24 32,9 40 SABADELL 4,6 4 5,6 7 B.POPULAR 5,6 5 7,9 9 BANESTO 8 7 10 12 BANKINTER 5,6 4,7 8 9,2 BBVA 7 6 10 12 BME 17,7 17,7 22 24 CINTRA 5,5 5 7,5 8 CRITERIA 2,15 2 3 3,5 ENAGAS 12 10,3 16 17,8 ENDESA 20 18 27 30 FCC 24 23 32,5 35 G.FERROVIAL 17,7 16 25 30 GAMESA 10 9 15 20 GAS NATURAL 20 19 27 30 GRIFOLS 10 9 14 18 I RENOVABLES 2 2 2,8 3,5 IBERDROLA 4,85 4,5 6,35 7,5 IBERIA 1,5 1,2 2 2,5 INDITEX 23,4 23,4 30 35 INDRA "A" 15 14 17 18 MAPFRE 2,2 2 2,8 3 REE 30 26,7 35 40 REPSOL YPF 12,5 11 16,5 18 SACYR VALLE 6,3 6,3 9 10 SANTANDER 10,6 9,5 12,6 14 SOGECABLE 26 22 30 31,5 TEC, REUNIDAS 14,5 14 24 30 TELECINCO 6,5 5,5 7,5 8 TELEFONICA 14 13 17 18 UNION FENOSA 16 15 17,75 18 C.N. 

saludos;


----------



## tonuel (23 Ene 2009)

Jose dijo:


> "Los particulares no deben hacer trading "



El lunes te lo digo... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (23 Ene 2009)

Ayer:

S&P 810 Stoxx 2146

Hoy:

S&P 810 Stoxx 2111

35 puntos de diferencia 'by the face'. Uno de los dos ha de corregir.


----------



## comparto-piso (23 Ene 2009)

Yo acabo de entrar en telefonica en 14,41 a ver que tal sale. El stop loss lo pondre en 13,99


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (23 Ene 2009)

Bueno chavales como llevamos el dia? hay nervios?


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2009)

Ya vamos por +2,40% ENDESA ... las manos fuertes!


----------



## comparto-piso (23 Ene 2009)

por que hay tanta diferencia hoy entre el ibex y el eurostoxx50?


----------



## midway (23 Ene 2009)

hoy un intrépido director general de un banco muy importante me ha confesado que esperan al santander por debajo de 3,80 muy pronto,y andar por debajo del 7000


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2009)

Vamos otra subida al +2,71% ENDESA


----------



## comparto-piso (23 Ene 2009)

pues los futuros sobre el S&P 500 cayendo ya -21.75	-2.71%


----------



## Riviera (23 Ene 2009)

De nuevo jugando con los 8000


----------



## wsleone (23 Ene 2009)

midway dijo:


> hoy un intrépido director general de un banco muy importante me ha confesado que esperan al santander por debajo de 3,80 muy pronto,y andar por debajo del 7000



Noticias casi idénticas me ha dado hace una hora el director de mi banco, sólo que a él le han dicho que IBEX a 6500


----------



## midway (23 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Noticias casi idénticas me ha dado hace una hora el director de mi banco, sólo que a él le han dicho que IBEX a 6500



he dicho 7000,pero no he dicho lo que me ha dicho en realidad


----------



## chameleon (23 Ene 2009)

los directores de banco tienen tanta idea de bolsa como cualquier analisto o nosotros


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2009)

IBEX, sospecho que lo peor va a llegar cuando abrán los americanos, o no?


----------



## wsleone (23 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> los directores de banco tienen tanta idea de bolsa como cualquier analisto o nosotros



No sé si el mío tendrá mucha idea o no, pero él y el segundo de a bordo han confirmado mis sospechas, que esto se va a la mierda (el IBEX, España y las panderetas)


----------



## midway (23 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> los directores de banco tienen tanta idea de bolsa como cualquier analisto o nosotros



director general,en mi caso ha sido un director general,a escala nacional


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2009)

ENDESA, algo hay por ahí.... +3,11%


----------



## wsleone (23 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ENDESA, algo hay por ahí.... +3,11%



Igual sí (o igual no); yo no me la juego. Sigo esperando con la artillería hasta los topes a la bajada de los 7000  . Si pringo os enviaré un post desde un cybercafé


----------



## chameleon (23 Ene 2009)

lo de ENDESA no era normal, primero rompe el soporte en plan bruto, luego rumores de recortes de dividendo, recortes de precio objetivo...


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (23 Ene 2009)

*Midway:*

Venga comparte.

Me/nos interesa:

suelo (7000?) y 

timing (en enero, en febrero, cuándo????)

Venga, hombre, que somos tus colegas.


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2009)

Aguantaremos.... dudo mucho que baje hoy -5,00% pero todo es posible.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Ene 2009)

¿Cuándo presenta resultados Telefónica?

Creo que puede ser la excusa perfecta para que el Ibex rompa soportes y tener un buen momento de pánico con repsoles en 12 euros y todo eso...


----------



## chameleon (23 Ene 2009)

a mitad de Mayo presenta tlf

será en el siguiente rebote, este ya está casi acabado


----------



## Kujire (23 Ene 2009)

midway dijo:


> director general,en mi caso *ha sido* un director general,a escala nacional



[modo ironic ON]

te ha quedado como "me lo ha dicho un pensionista que en su tiempo se preocupaba de vigilar a los directores regionales *contando cuántas cafeteras/ollas/vajillas habían hecho a la semana*, metiéndoles caña porque no han cumplido los objetivos del "gran producto" que tenían entre manos .... y *ahora que está jubilado con 52 añitos que se j*** todo el mundo y nos vamos a m*, pero eso si, *pagarme la pensioncilla ok? que yo ya curré muxo muxo" *

[modo ironic OFF]

... me ha recordado a un colega mío


----------



## wsleone (23 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> a mitad de Mayo presenta tlf
> 
> será en el siguiente rebote, este ya está casi acabado



mmmmmmmmm, copy&paste que es más rápido 


26 DE FEBRERO DE 2009
RESULTADOS ENERO-DICIEMBRE 2008 
Telefónica S.A. publica los Resultados correspondientes al periodo enero-diciembre 2008 el próximo día 26 de febrero de 2009 antes de la apertura de mercados. 

La multiconferencia, en la que se comentan los aspectos más significativos de los resultados, tiene lugar este mismo día a las 16:00h (Madrid), 15:00h (GMT), 10:00h (EDT). Podrá acceder marcando los números: +44 (0)207 162 0025 (Europa y resto de países excepto USA) y +1 334 323 6201 (USA), con el password: Telefónica. Este evento se retransmite en directo por Internet.

El archivo con la presentación en formato PDF para la multiconferencia estará disponible al menos una hora antes. 

RESULTADOS ENERO-DICIEMBRE 2008


----------



## midway (23 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> [modo ironic ON]
> 
> te ha quedado como "me lo ha dicho un pensionista que en su tiempo se preocupaba de vigilar a los directores regionales *contando cuántas cafeteras/ollas/vajillas habían hecho a la semana*, metiéndoles caña porque no han cumplido los objetivos del "gran producto" que tenían entre manos .... y *ahora que está jubilado con 52 añitos que se j*** todo el mundo y nos vamos a m*, pero eso si, *pagarme la pensioncilla ok? que yo ya curré muxo muxo" *
> 
> ...



no se deben decir según qué cosas,y sobre todo de qué banco,que sería sorprendente


----------



## wsleone (23 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> a mitad de Mayo presenta tlf
> 
> será en el siguiente rebote, este ya está casi acabado



REPE PORQUE ES DE INTERES

mmmmmmmmm    , copy&paste que es más rápido 


26 DE FEBRERO DE 2009
RESULTADOS ENERO-DICIEMBRE 2008 
Telefónica S.A. publica los Resultados correspondientes al periodo enero-diciembre 2008 el próximo día 26 de febrero de 2009 antes de la apertura de mercados. 

La multiconferencia, en la que se comentan los aspectos más significativos de los resultados, tiene lugar este mismo día a las 16:00h (Madrid), 15:00h (GMT), 10:00h (EDT). Podrá acceder marcando los números: +44 (0)207 162 0025 (Europa y resto de países excepto USA) y +1 334 323 6201 (USA), con el password: Telefónica. Este evento se retransmite en directo por Internet.

El archivo con la presentación en formato PDF para la multiconferencia estará disponible al menos una hora antes. 

RESULTADOS ENERO-DICIEMBRE 2008


----------



## wsleone (23 Ene 2009)

TOLON TOLON !!!!!!!!!!!!


5 minutos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Ene 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SU_pPTIBFpU&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SU_pPTIBFpU&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## wsleone (23 Ene 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SU_pPTIBFpU&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SU_pPTIBFpU&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Ya no puedo más 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RdAGG3iLxg4&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RdAGG3iLxg4&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ene 2009)

dow en down

2,19


----------



## wsleone (23 Ene 2009)

Mi apuesta para la semana que viene: la bolsa se va al carajo, rebote hacia los abismos. Estos días han estado intentando mantenerla en los 8000 pero ya no hay más y la gente está cansada.

Firmado hoy 23/01/09 a las 15:55 horas


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2009)

El consejo de Enel enfila la recta final para abordar la operación de Endesa

El consejo de Enel enfila la recta final para abordar la operación de Endesa - Expansión.com


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Ene 2009)

Dentro en Gas Natural a 19,veremos como acaba la cosa


----------



## josefo (23 Ene 2009)

Esto se va al verde 8133


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Ene 2009)

Buenas tardes 
Quiero sangre.
Sigo corto en Tef,esperando el megaostión.
Ibex.El canal converge y parece agotarse.A ver si se desploma.
Dow también converge pero más confusa la gráfica.

Poooodeeeemoooos!!


----------



## runy1978 (23 Ene 2009)

Buenas, tengo unas dudas de como funciona esto de las inversiones, vamos a ver cuando comprais o vendeis acciones, lo haceis en tiempo real por internet? Es instantaneo, o tienes que esperar a la oferta o demanda?
Gracias por las aclaraciones.


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Ene 2009)

¡Ya se giran!!
Modo Fernán Gomez on]
¡A la mierdaaaa!!

Modo F. G. off]

Que si podemos c*ño!!


----------



## Pabajista (23 Ene 2009)

ufff, como caiga fuerte habran pillado a gente seguro...


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Ene 2009)

Pabajista dijo:


> ufff, como caiga fuerte habran pillado a gente seguro...



Esa frase atesora el resumen de al menos 5000 tratados sobre mercados financieros.

+5000


----------



## chameleon (23 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> REPE PORQUE ES DE INTERES



bueno, me refería al dividendo... que era lo que preguntaba el forero

bueno, ibex -113, hay apocalipsis o no hay apocalipsis?


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Ene 2009)

Atacaremos el soporte 8000 de nuevo.
Los ataques impares estadísticamente son los más certeros.


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2009)

Está muy tranquilo el ibex... otro día será el mega down....


----------



## wsleone (23 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> bueno, me refería al dividendo... que era lo que preguntaba el forero
> 
> bueno, ibex -113, hay apocalipsis o no hay apocalipsis?



El "repe porque es de interés" era para que la gente lo supiese y tener en cuenta por esas fechas, no por otro motivo  respecto a la pregunta del forero, literalmente dice "¿Cuándo presenta resultados Telefónica? 

Respecto al apocalipsis, creo que la semana que viene será bajista; lo que no sé es si habrá crack, pero algo cercano no me extrañaría.


----------



## wsleone (23 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Está muy tranquilo el ibex...



Eso es precisamente lo que me da miedo


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2009)

Hay OPA segura .... (probablemente) .... está agencia acaba de comprar WRG MA +101.506 

Hemos pasado de 600.000 títulos negociados a más del doble 1.350.000


----------



## chameleon (23 Ene 2009)

lo acabo de releer, perdón me había confundido


----------



## Mulder (23 Ene 2009)

Esta mañana y esta tarde hemos tenido una bajada amplia con volumen bajo y luego una subida estrecha con un volumen más alto que el de la mañana. Ya les decía que hoy las cosas no me cuadraban, tengo unos objetivos definidos pero no se están haciendo las cosas como deberían hacerse.

El resultado es que esta no ha sido una tarde cortos, no descarto que acabemos, incluso en verde, pero aun falta mucho para eso. De acabar en verde habría sido un día totalmente perdido.

Ayer: S&P 812 Stoxx 2202
Ahora: S&P 812 Stoxx 2128

74 puntos de diferencia de un día para otro, sigo pensando que esto ha de corregirse.


----------



## Kujire (23 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay OPA segura .... (probablemente) .... está agencia acaba de comprar WRG MA +101.506
> 
> Hemos pasado de 600.000 títulos negociados a más del doble 1.350.000



Don pepito, cual es el precio objetivo? ...


----------



## wolf45 (23 Ene 2009)

lo he dicho repetidas veces, es una voladura controlada en toda regla, si alguien quiere negocio, ahora es el momento, pero cuidado, solo los mas listos, los pichones pringaran, posiciones cortas y rapidas, nada mas


----------



## Riviera (23 Ene 2009)

Ya que hoy va de canciones:


Wbuffete dijo:


> Quiero sangre.



Y se marcho...<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xKolfXCeoo4&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xKolfXCeoo4&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2009)

Por mi las vendería en 30,00€ aunque si la OPA prospera sobre el 8% de los minoritarios, cambia a 40.00-42.00€


----------



## wsleone (23 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> lo acabo de releer, perdón me había confundido



Son los nervios  normal, que no está el horno para bollos. Ahora hay aquí dos bandos: los que están dentro y esperan el ansiado rebote, y los que estamos fuera esperando la ansiada caída  . Por ahora prefiero seguir durmiendo tranquilo a la espera.

¿Te parece normal que ahora el IBEX esté bajando sólo un -0,15% y los alemanes y USA alrededor del -2%? Algo no cuadra aquí


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2009)

Aunque .... podríamos tener otro escenario, imaginad que lazan la OPA este fin de semana y el lunes no hay acciones disponibles en venta... para cerrar los cortos abiertos, tendríamos el efecto PORSCHE en Ejpain y mis acciones podrían subir un 200%.... por imaginar... ;-)


----------



## chameleon (23 Ene 2009)

la verdad podría inventarme cualquier cosa pero no tengo ni la más mínima idea
sé que los americanos tuvieron su día a +4% y nosotros no, quizás por eso ahora no nos damos tanta ostia

lo único que tengo claro (personalmente) es que estamos rebotando, de 7800 a 9800 y el resto (fundamentales, análisis, resultados...) gira entorno a eso

lástima que me quedé atrapado, si tuviera liquidez me lo puliría hoy.

miento, seguramente habría comprado ayer, por ansioso


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Ene 2009)

Riviera,hoy no he podido mojar pan,pero ha ido de un pelo.

Me pongo medio owned.

Sniff,sniff!!


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2009)

Cuantos vamos con ENDESA del hilo?

Vamos a por +9,0% en subasta.....!!!!!


----------



## chameleon (23 Ene 2009)

yo no puedo... 

hoy viernes saldrán muchas cositas económicas por la tarde

no quedan muchos más rebotes antes de que se estabilice, en algún momento tienen que ejecutar las compras...


----------



## tonuel (23 Ene 2009)

Joder... por 9 míseros céntimos... :

Si me llega a entrar la orden hoy me forro... 




Saludos


----------



## Riviera (23 Ene 2009)

Disculpa el atrevimiento con sorna  de novatillo (hoy voy de subidon con mis endesas),Warren, me encanta seguirte.

Por cierto,señor Mulder a sus pies.La ha clavado esta semana de manera magistral.


----------



## comparto-piso (23 Ene 2009)

Pues vendidas mis tef a 14,72 

31 centimos por accion. Me conformo.


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Ene 2009)

Como los useros intenten cerrar el gap me enfado.

No servirá de nada,pero me enfado.
Lo malo de aplazar el apocalipsis es que las palomitas estarán frías.Frías es de pobres.
A comprar otras.


----------



## Mulder (23 Ene 2009)

Pues la señal de cambio de tendencia de hoy ha sido una engañifa a todas luces, habiendo cerrado ya en Europa hemos tenido un rebote insuficiente. El problema principal es que, a pesar de haber hecho nuevos mínimos hoy, no hemos conseguido llegar al objetivo principal que estaba mucho más abajo y aun tenemos posibilidades de acabar en verde hoy.

El día de hoy (la tarde) ha sido de reclutamiento de gacelas, que morirán este lunes cuando volvamos a encararnos hacia abajo, cuanto más tarde compren (o hayan comprado) mayores pérdidas habrán. Siento las malas noticias para el que esté dentro largo, pero si el lunes se empieza con ganancias hay que vender a cualquier precio.

Y ahora voy a poner aquí el análisis para la semana que viene:

- Lunes: desplome, más mínimos.
- Martes: recuperación, rebote.
- Miercoles: visita a mínimos sin superarlos.
- Jueves: rebote en serio.
- Viernes: este día aun es una incógnita, probablemente veamos los últimos coletazos del rebote del jueves para volver a caer o el inicio de una nueva tendencia bajista/alcista fuerte.

Iré revisando el análisis conforme avance la semana.


----------



## comparto-piso (23 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues la señal de cambio de tendencia de hoy ha sido una engañifa a todas luces, habiendo cerrado ya en Europa hemos tenido un rebote insuficiente. El problema principal es que, a pesar de haber hecho nuevos mínimos hoy, no hemos conseguido llegar al objetivo principal que estaba mucho más abajo y aun tenemos posibilidades de acabar en verde hoy.
> 
> El día de hoy (la tarde) ha sido de reclutamiento de gacelas, que morirán este lunes cuando volvamos a encararnos hacia abajo, cuanto más tarde compren (o hayan comprado) mayores pérdidas habrán. Siento las malas noticias para el que esté dentro largo, pero si el lunes se empieza con ganancias hay que vender a cualquier precio.
> 
> ...



y el 14 de mayo? que va a pasar? 

es dificil acertar lo que pasara en 5 min como para acertar lo que pasara dentro de 7 dias


----------



## chameleon (23 Ene 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> y el 14 de mayo? que va a pasar?
> 
> es dificil acertar lo que pasara en 5 min como para acertar lo que pasara dentro de 7 dias



parece mentira que no conozcas a Mulder

sus pronósticos no se mueven con la bolsa
LA BOLSA SE MUEVE CON ELLOS!!!


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2009)

La hoja de ruta de los prox días... con las estimaciones de mulder es "a must" para cualquier broker del hilo.

Menos cachondeo!


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2009)

Unas cuantas gilipolladas de los analistas... vaya:

MADRID, 23 ene (Reuters) - El Ibex-35 de la bolsa española cerró el viernes con leves alzas y cerca de los máximos intradiarios apoyado en la recuperación de algunos valores recientemente castigados, como Cintra <CCIT.MC> y Endesa <ELE.MC>.

*"La recuperación de la bolsa en el tramo final de la sesión no obedece a ningún razón concreta, más allá de un rebote pronunciado en valores fuertemente castigados", dijo Oscar Moreno, gestor de fondos de Renta 4.*

El Ibex 35 <.IBEX> finalizó con un repunte del 0,17% a 8.172,8 puntos tras haber oscilado en el día entre un mínimo de 7.981,7 unidades y un máximo de 8.208,3 puntos.

En la semana, el índice selectivo del mercado continuo se ha depreciado un 5,19%.

En tanto, el índice general de la Bolsa de Madrid <.SMSI> sumó un 0,11% a 864,46 puntos.

Las mayores ganancias del selectivo se las anotaron las acciones de Endesa con un alza del 5,33% a 23,70 euros después de haberse convertido en el último mes en el cuarto valor más castigado del selectivo con un descenso del 19%.

*Operadores dijeron además que el escaso capital flotante del valor favorecía la recuperación del valor en un mercado de poca profundidad.*


----------



## Mulder (23 Ene 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> y el 14 de mayo? que va a pasar?
> 
> es dificil acertar lo que pasara en 5 min como para acertar lo que pasara dentro de 7 dias



Por tonto que parezca decirlo, a veces es más sencillo saber lo que ocurrirá en los 7 días siguientes que en los 5 minutos siguientes. Cuando tengas algo de experiencia en esto sabrás lo verídico que es.

Con este tipo de irracionalidades es lógico que muchos le llamen casino a la bolsa.


----------



## Mulder (23 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> parece mentira que no conozcas a Mulder
> 
> sus pronósticos no se mueven con la bolsa
> LA BOLSA SE MUEVE CON ELLOS!!!



jajajaja, muy bueno!


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Ene 2009)

que tal la tarde?

habeis comprado barclays de cara a la semana que viene?


nadie?


por cierto, esta subidilla energetica!! pq los bancos medianos siguen asi

POP -3,4%
SAB -2,4%
BTO -2,3%
BKT -1%


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Ene 2009)

Invertia.com - Los chartistas ven probable que el Ibex rompa los mínimos de octubre en el corto plazo


Los chartistas ven probable que el Ibex rompa los mínimos de octubre en el corto plazo


Lejos queda ya la ilusión del rally navideño con el que el Ibex 35 encaraba el nuevo año. Las pérdidas anuales superan el 14% y en la última semana, el selectivo español ha perforado el soporte de los 8.500, rumbo hacia los mínimos de octubre cuando cayó hasta los 7.900 puntos. Los analistas consultados creen que el Ibex 35 se mueve dentro de una tendencia a la baja de la que, de momento, no se ve salida en el corto plazo. El tono bajista también se impone en la mayoría de los valores, con especial intensidad en el sector bancario. Sólo Iberdrola Renovables, ACS y Grifols se salvan de la quema y muestran un posible potencial alcista.

“Desde el punto de vista técnico, el Ibex 35 - al igual que el resto de los índices de referencia- siguen en tendencia bajista y por ahora, no vemos indicación o figura de vuelta al alza, apunta Pepa Montes, analista de Banco Finantia Sofinloc. Montes cree que en el corto plazo, el primer soporte para el indicador español está en los 8.077 puntos que fue el mínimo marcado el jueves. “Si pierde este nivel, se iría a los 7,600 puntos”, explica la experta.

En este sentido, la experta recalca la debilidad que vive actualmente el mercado, por lo que no descartan que las bolsas bajen aún más. “Probablemente (el Ibex 35) llegue al segundo soporte con bastante facilidad y posteriormente, durante este año lo rompa a la baja.

En cuanto a los movimientos alcistas, la primera resistencia que afronta el Ibex son los 8.800 puntos, de superar este nivel podría alcanzar los 9.200 – 9.300 puntos, apostilla Montes.

Similar tesis defienden desde Renta 4, donde estiman que la clave se sitúa en la banda de los 7.700-9.200 puntos. “Por debajo de 9.200 puntos consideramos que el mercado sigue mostrando notable debilidad, por lo que estaríamos ante un mero rebote fruto de la proximidad a niveles de soporte relevantes”, destacan en una nota.

En M&G Valores también se decantan por la vuelta a los mínimos de octubre. “Antes de las navidades expresábamos nuestras dudas de que el rebote iniciado en noviembre fuese el inicio de una subida importante”, subrayan en un informe. Así, el Ibex 35 encara cinco sesiones a la baja, que podrían considerar incluso más, si se obvia el leve rebote (+0,1%) con el que cerró el viernes 16 de enero.

Asimismo, la casa de análisis cree que la vuelta a mínimos puede enmarcarse en un “proceso de formación de suelo”. Una situación que podría prolongarse algunos meses, lo que se traduciría en “posibles nuevos mínimos” en los índice europeos. En el caso de los indicadores estadounidense, M&G Valores considera que se mantendrán por encima de los niveles marcados en noviembre.

Para los analistas de EDJ Valores, el factor determinante y esencial es la volatilidad en las bolsas. Un ejemplo: el pasado jueves, el Ibex se movió en una horquilla comprendida entre los 8.451 y los 8.117 puntos. “Creemos que la volatilidad puede volver a las bolsas, lo cual en principio sería perjudicial porque no deja claridad a la hora de tener una tendencia fija”, recalca Juan Enrique Cadiñanos, co-director de EDJ Valores.

EL ESCOLLO BANCARIO

“Al igual que el resto del mercado, los bancos se ven favorecidos por un rebote técnico, pero creemos que no han llegado al final de la caída y va a costar tiempo recuperar la confianza en todo este sector”, insiste Pepa Montes.

El pánico vendedor ha vuelto a dominar las cotizaciones bancarias en las últimas sesiones. Así, el lunes, el sector bancario fue el único de los que componen el Eurostoxx que conquistó nuevos mínimos por debajo de los marcados en octubre. Un movimiento que también han marcado la mayor parte de los bancos domésticos españoles. “Lo peor de todo es que valores como BBVA o Banco Santander han visto de nuevo alto volumen vendedor en las bajadas”, aseveran en Renta 4.

“El aspecto técnico del índice sectorial, invita a pensar en un nuevo tramo a la baja para las semanas siguientes, máxime no teniendo referencias claras de soporte en el descenso”, concluyen.

A juicio de los expertos, los mayores riesgos para las entidades de cara al 2009 serán las ampliaciones de capital para reforzar sus niveles de solvencia. También, la caída de los volúmenes, lo que presionará a la baja el crecimiento del margen de intermediación. Sin olvidar, los repuntes en las tasa de morosidad de sus clientes lo que puede implicar mayores dotaciones de provisiones para este tipo de impagos.

“Lo más preocupante, es que parece apreciarse una clara pauta de aquellos bancos que han caído por debajo de los mínimos de 2002”, indican desde M&G Valores. En el caso de las entidades españolas, los analistas explican que éstas se han mostrado “más resistentes” aunque se acercan de nuevo a niveles críticos cuya ruptura les situaría en un “precipicio infinito”.

OTROS VALORES

Dentro de las compañías que componen el Ibex 35, la mayoría presentan una perspectiva técnica bajista. Sólo Iberdrola Renovables, ACS y Grifols se salvan de la quema y muestran un posible potencial alcista.

ACS: “Es, con diferencia, la más fuerte de las constructoras. Inicialmente, se puede asumir el actual retroceso como una corrección de corto plazo. Sería positivo que consolidara por encima de los 29,5 antes de un eventual nuevo tramo alcista. (M&G Valores)

TELEFÓNICA: Existe el riesgo de que la caída de los últimos días sea el inicio de un tramo bajista importante hacia los mínimos de noviembre o más allá. La alternativa es que sea una corrección de corto plazo a la subida de las últimas semanas en cuyo caso no debería caer más allá del 14,09. En el muy corto plazo asumiríamos un rebote hacia la zona 15,50-15,80 en el que en todo caso seríamos partidarios de reducir posiciones. De momento sólo compraríamos si cae a la zona de 14,50-14,10 o si supera el 16,50.

IBERDROLA RENOVABLES: buena estructura alcista aunque llegando ya a niveles de venta parcial constituidos por el paso de la directriz bajista principal. Los indicadores ya no acompañan al precio por lo que cualquier ataque a la zona de 3,3 euros comenzará a otorgar divergencias bajistas. (Renta 4).

TELECINCO: Está desarrollando un proceso lateral de consolidación en la banda 7,30-8,55 dentro de la fase de rebote que inició en noviembre que podría continuar más adelante con un objetivo sobre el 9,50. La pérdida del 7,30 pondría en riesgo este Escenario y apuntaría a una vuelta a los mínimos. (M&G Valores)

INDRA: Se ha encerrado en un rango lateral estrecho que puede ser presagio de un tramo importante. Comprar si supera el 17,10. (M&G Valores)

ABERTIS. Está totalmente lateral. Tiene un rango de corto plazo en el 12,00- 14,00 dentro de un rango un poco más amplio, el 11,00-15,00. Tendría que superar este último nivel para pensar en un suelo importante. (M&G Valores)

CINTRA. Se ha hundido espectacularmente desde que Ferrovial anunció su intención de recomprarla mediante un canje de acciones. Está en mínimos históricos y de momento no se puede hacer nada mientras no supere el 5,24 al menos. (M&G Valores)

MAPFRE. La fase de rebote ha finalizado bruscamente y ahora es probable que vuelva a acercarse a los mínimos de octubre sobre el 1,90. (M&G Valores)

BME. De momento sigue en un entorno lateral en la banda 17,58-21,50. El problema es que ahora parece dirigirse a la parte baja del rango tras fracasar en su intento de superar el 21,50. (M&G Valores)

IBERDROLA. Ha tenido un buen rebote pero sin romper la estructura bajista de medio-largo plazo. Se puede aguantar mientras no pierda el 5,75. (M&G Valores)


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Ene 2009)

Aqueste chartista se va a entrenar.

Sed malos.Espero no tener que invocar a Paulson.

Hasta mañana.


----------



## Kujire (23 Ene 2009)

*Brealing News.... Madoff mess*

La vida debía ser relajada y lujosa para la gente que vive aki, en Palm Beach, a las orillas del océano con el sol acariciando sus playas. Sin embargo para muchos, se ha vuelto un auténtico infierno. Bernie, uno de los miembros más selectos del Palm Beach Country Club, está acusado de llevar a cabo la estafa piramidal más grande de la historia



> Gerry Golstein "ha sido un shock para este sitio, una catástrofe.Sobre todo ha afectado a personas que gestionaban organizaciones caritarivas."



Piensa por un momento en este escándalo, Italia, España, Suiza, Francia, Israel,.. algunas islas y por supuesto US, han sido afectados por esta estafa. Desdes Steven Spielberg a los huerfanitos de la policia de Baltimore

Vayamos a Palm Beach, 6 de los billonarios de US de acuerdo a Forbes viven akí, se la conoce como la calle de los billonarios 2 acres exclusivas, con playa privada y todo lo que uno necesita, incluso las más exclusivas tiendas como Gucci están akí.... para ellos. 

NInguno de estos millonarios lo quiere confirmar, pero es sabido que sólo sus pérdidas empezarían a contarse a partir del 1B$



> Esto no es un escandalo de gente rica solamente, se han podido contabilizar 41B$ de momento, personas como el actor Kevin Bacon se han visto afectadas, o Betty esta pensionista "siento como si me robaran" en el 1993 comenzó con Bernie y lo conoció por sus actividades benéficas, Betty era exceptica, pero como no lo retiró? iba teniendo ingresos y eso me hizo abandonar mis sospechas... ahora tiene que hacer correas de relojes para sobrevivir, que vende a través de internet





> Un ejecutivo y su esposa 4M$ ya retirados, todo nuestro dinero, incluso el dinero de los niños --alguna vez se preguntó algo de acuerdo con la info--, no nunca, --el fue introducido en el 1991-- Ahora tengo que pedir ayuda a mis hijos



En Palm beach, no es cuánto dinero tienes, sino cuánto te han estafado. Nadie quiere hablar, hemos intentado acceder al club, algo que es muy complejo dado que es por invitación, y hemos encontrado a gente muy cabreada, pero no lo quieren admitir en público la única persona que habla es Nadine G. es una agente inmobiliaria de casas de esta zona.



> "No llegabas a Bernie directamente, tenías que conocerlo por otras personas, tenía muy buenos contactos en el club, este tio tiene que ser bueno pensabas, aki tienes que conorcer a alguien esto se mueve así, el Palm Beach Country House es un lugar que la gete no suele ver a menos que te invinten, por lo que sus victimas son sus amigos. El caso de Carol Shapiro que ha perdido 250M$ en esta estafa."



FBI están investigando a su lugarteniente Frank DiPascali, el ha sido su CFO del negocio de Bernie. Franki fue también presidente del mercado Nasdaq de Opciones, un puesto que nunca existió. SEC le está investigando también aunque de momento no hay acusación formal.


----------



## chameleon (23 Ene 2009)

down green 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NU6tKeHLyJk&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NU6tKeHLyJk&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Ene 2009)

kujire: al hilo tuyo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-cuanto-tienes-y-te-dire-cuanto-pierdes.html


----------



## Kujire (23 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

Dow 8,123.52 +0.72 (0.01%)
S&P 500 835.71 +8.21 (0.99%)
Nasdaq 1,491.17 +25.68 (1.75%)

Como se nota el influjo de los astros



> Por cierto, Obama ha salido hace un rato por el tema del paquete de estímulo de la economía. Obama se ha reunido hoy con los líderes del congreso de ambos partidos para aunar posturas con respeto al paquete de medidas a tomar. Al parecer de los primeros 700B$ ya se han convertido en 800B$, y el mismo Obama ha confirmado que abrá un conjunto de medidas y no sólo una. Nancy Pelosi ha informado después de la reunión que algunas las propuestas de los republicanos serán incluidas, de forma que el presidente pretende que sea un esfuerzo conjunto


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Dow 8,123.52 +0.72 (0.01%)
> S&P 500 835.71 +8.21 (0.99%)
> Nasdaq 1,491.17 +25.68 (1.75%)
> 
> Como se nota el influjo de los astros



a Bilbao en 4 horas nos llega el ciclon "klaus" ese, por eso el influjo


----------



## Mulder (23 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> a Bilbao en 4 horas nos llega el ciclon "klaus" ese, por eso el influjo



Ya decía yo que hoy hacía mucho viento y mucho calor a la vez.

Stoxx también en verde.


----------



## Kujire (23 Ene 2009)

Tonuel, cielo aki te dejo una para la tengas a buen recaudo

GE 12.03	-1.45 (*-10.76%*)

Un poco de *cotilleo*, que ya estamos en la hora de los programas de corazón , jiji por lo menos por ahí ... 

*Serena Williams* (la gordita) ha comentado cómo le afecta la crisis a ella: (Recordad que ha ganada unos 22M$ en su carrera)



> No voy comprando cosas por ahí a lo loco. He reducido mi nivel de gasto a lo más mínimo y cuando necesito algo me fijo mucho en el precio no como hacía antes. Por ejemplo, el bolso que llevo me ha costado 12$



Bueno, me voy a comer, si si a comer que hoy he pasado el día de "té en té y tiro por burrito" 

La semana que viene 26/30, semana 4



> Reunión de la FED (miercoles) y GDP(Ojo este dato puede ser tremendo y nos puede catapultar ... al abismo)
> Ventas de Casas (lunes para empezar bien, Ojo puede ser positivo ... es que llegaron a Zero en Diciembre y no hay negativos ...)
> 
> Empresas que comunican resultados(entre otras):
> ...



... y muchas más


----------



## tonuel (23 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Tonuel, cielo aki te dejo una para la tengas a buen recaudo
> 
> GE 12.03	-1.45 (*-10.76%*)




Hoy no ha sido buen dia en el ibex... pero te dedico la certificación para el dow... xD 


GENERAL ELECTRIC -10,76%





Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Ene 2009)

tanki tranki tonuel

que los futuros de USA vienen bonitos pal lunes


toma dos recomendaciones tonuel, de las mias: :

Infineon Prepares For Qimonda Aftershock - Forbes.com

infineon y qimonda


----------



## donpepito (24 Ene 2009)

He estado realizando investigaciones sobre enel, casualmente estos días hay una agencia que está acaparando acciones de endesa, hoy ha comprado: 

WRG MA +139.393 son UBS.

No es descabellada mi idea que han tirado la acción estos días para comprar barato y el resto que no vende, realizar la opa al completo, con el 8% de los minoritarios, que a estas alturas pueden ser menos del 8%

Y mira por donde ... cuando hicieron la opa anterior:


UBS mueve un 2,97% del capital de Endesa a 39 euros - 12/03/07 - elEconomista.es

UBS mueve un 2,97% del capital de Endesa a 39 euros
Reuters | 12:49 - 12/03/2007



El banco de inversión UBS ha movido cerca de un 3% por ciento del capital de Endesa en el mercado de bloques a un precio de 39 euros por acción. UBS negoció un total de 31,5 millones de acciones, lo que supone un 2,97 por ciento del accionariado de la eléctrica. UBS viene negociando acciones de Endesa para la italiana Enel desde que anunció su decisión de comprar un 10% de la eléctrica con el objetivo de alcanzar un 24,9%. Según los registros de la CNMV Enel tiene asegurado un 22% de Endesa.




http://www.cnmv.es/index_n.htm?/asp/EM/HS/HsDescripcionHS_OC.asp?Tipo=HS&Numero=77533~/p_consultas_3.html


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Ene 2009)

dedicado a tonuel:








1996: ............................................ 40% depos - 20% bolsa
2002:............................................. 38% depos - 24% bolsa
2006:............................................. 32% depos - 32% bolsa
2007:............................................. 33% depos - 32% bolsa
2008:............................................. 38% depos - 27% bolsa


ESTE GRAFICO ES MUY IMPORTANTE, alfon1, la gente no ahorraba hasta 2007, en vez de meter en depositos iba a bolsa


----------



## SNB4President (25 Ene 2009)

Vamos, entre semana os he dejado de seguir a causa de un trabajillo en negro, pero el fin de semana es mío y del medio oriente, que repasamos en seguida con el permiso de vuesas mercedes: 

Egipto: -4,38%
Kuwait: +0,17%
Israel: +0,62%
Bahrain: +0,31%
Arabia Saudí: +0,48%
Jordania: +0,61%
Oman: +5,21%
Qatar: +1,96%
Emiratos Árabes Unidos: +2,44%


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Ene 2009)

a ver como acaba pero los futuros USA vienen -1% y japon pelea con el 7700...


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Ene 2009)

de momento apunten que ha tocado el 7675...


----------



## wolfy (26 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> de momento apunten que ha tocado el 7675...



Pues ya lo han puesto en 7757 :


----------



## ralph (26 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> dedicado a tonuel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Por qué evoluciona así el ahorro a la vista/a plazo entre el 2002 y el 2006? No tiene ningún sentido ¿no? (a no ser que se contabilice ING y otra banca online que sí está dando un buen interés como ahorro a la vista..)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2009)

Os hago un repaso:
-Nikkei 7672
-Futuros Dow -141
-Futuros IBEX -70
-Futuros DAX -40
-Futuros EuroStoxx -5

Saludos y muy buenos días a tod@s...


----------



## tonuel (26 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> dedicado a tonuel:



A éso se le llama salir escaldado... 









Por cierto...

Hoy subidón... negativo... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

A los buenos días!!

Hoy hemos arrancado con un fuerte gap a la baja (no el Ibex), sin embargo es previsible que durante la mañana nos dediquemos a subir para cerrar el gap, a partir de aquí vendrá el apocalipsis y nos iremos hacia abajo fuertemente, tal vez ocurra cuando abran los gringos.

También podría pasar lo mismo que el viernes pasado, primero bajar brutalmente para luego subir y quedarnos en verde al final de la sesión, pero lo veo como una posibilidad más lejana.


----------



## dillei (26 Ene 2009)

Yo hoy veo bajón aunque puede que subidón, no descartando la posibilidad de que se quede plano.


----------



## comparto-piso (26 Ene 2009)

dillei dijo:


> Yo hoy veo bajón aunque puede que subidón, no descartando la posibilidad de que se quede plano.



Yo opino igual que tu


----------



## Hagen (26 Ene 2009)

Esta semana, sera la de pillar a incautos que abran largos..... habra mucho vaiven, como de rebote.

El viernes se vio en cuanto llego el SP al 804, salia disparado para arriba. Pero el Viernes el PIB de USA.....


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Esta semana, sera la de pillar a incautos que abran largos..... habra mucho vaiven, como de rebote.
> 
> El viernes se vio en cuanto llego el SP al 804, salia disparado para arriba. Pero el Viernes el PIB de USA.....



Yo creo que los mínimos de hoy o mañana serán un momento inigualable para ponerse largos para (prácticamente) todo el resto de la semana. Aunque ya se que la mayoría no suele hacer eso.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

Buenos días.

Repsol la están sujetando por ahora.... IBR para abajo, ya estamos jugando como siempre, ahora toca bajarla para las agencias centimeras.


----------



## dillei (26 Ene 2009)

El ibex empieza tanteando los 8100

¿Veremos esta semana los mínimos del 2008?

Puede ser decisiva


----------



## Hagen (26 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que los mínimos de hoy o mañana serán un momento inigualable para ponerse largos para (prácticamente) todo el resto de la semana. Aunque ya se que la mayoría no suele hacer eso.



Prefiero ponerme corto con la tendencia, si sube, mejor para abrir con claridad unos cortos....

Es mejor ir a favor del rio.


----------



## Riviera (26 Ene 2009)

http://http://www.iii.co.uk/news/?type=afxnews&articleid=7133495&subject=markets&action=article

Enel could agree as early as Monday a syndicated loan of 8 billion euros it would use to help it buy a further 25 percent stake in Endesa, La Stampa said on Sunday.

P.D. Y ENDESA CAYENDO UN 2%


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

Eso quiere decir que hoy toca bajar para recomprar más acciones de endesa antes de la OPA, ya van por el -2,00% es hora de tener coj.... y acaparar, la OPA anterior, salieron por 42,00€

Vamos por buen camino.


----------



## Riviera (26 Ene 2009)

Wrg Ma 29.655 32.329 -2.674

Ham movido ellos solitos la mitad de las contrataciones hasta ahora


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

No tiene mucho sentido, el viernes compraron +120.000 ... quizas esperan que baje hoy más.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

Hoy acciona entrega el dividendo de 1,07€


----------



## Jucari (26 Ene 2009)

Hoy-.....tocan cortos.....


cuando ve mínimos esta semanita ..aún intentaría ponerme en algun largo...pero miedo me da....


----------



## tonuel (26 Ene 2009)

Los bankitos en verde... de momento 



Saludos


----------



## JAC 59 (26 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Eso quiere decir que hoy toca bajar para recomprar más acciones de endesa antes de la OPA, ya van por el -2,00% es hora de tener coj.... y acaparar, la OPA anterior, salieron por 42,00€
> 
> Vamos por buen camino.



Pues ya sabe. 

Y no lo divulgue hombre, no vaya a ser que se las quiten de las manos


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

Ya lo verás cuando llegue el momento.... ENDESA OPA AL 100% yo no dispongo de más liquidez para ese valor.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

Hay mucha sobreventa en IBR, algo viene....


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

Yo de uds. lo vendería todo dentro de media hora o tres cuartos, vamos a tener un dia 'bonito' de verdad. La que se nos viene encima hoy va a ser de órdago.


----------



## wsleone (26 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo de uds. lo vendería todo dentro de media hora o tres cuartos, vamos a tener un dia 'bonito' de verdad. La que se nos viene encima hoy va a ser de órdago.



¿ Porqué crees que viene hoy una buena ?


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> ¿ Porqué crees que viene hoy una buena ?



- Tengo objetivos por debajo de los mínimos del viernes.
- El volumen de esta subida está siendo muy bajo.
- Una vez que se cierre el gap (obligatorio) ya hay 'licencia para matar', el precio puede ir a cualquier sitio.

Realmente el volumen en todas las subidas de los últimos días está siendo bajo.


----------



## wsleone (26 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> - Tengo objetivos por debajo de los mínimos del viernes.
> - El volumen de esta subida está siendo muy bajo.
> - Una vez que se cierren el gap (obligatorio) ya hay 'licencia para matar', el precio puede ir a cualquier sitio.
> 
> Realmente el volumen en todas las subidas de los últimos días está siendo bajo.



Pues nada, seguiré a la espera para entrar en combate


----------



## Stuyvesant (26 Ene 2009)

4300€ de hipoteca un Yesero en antena3. Off topic,. pero en vivo ya.

AAAAAAArrrrrggggggg


----------



## wsleone (26 Ene 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> 4300€ de hipoteca un Yesero en antena3. Off topic,. pero en vivo ya.
> 
> AAAAAAArrrrrggggggg



¿no faltarán un par de ceros? : (porque mensual no creo que sea no? )


----------



## tonuel (26 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Pues nada, seguiré a la espera para entrar en combate



Me sabe mal decirlo... pero hoy estoy con Mulder... :


Saludos


----------



## Hagen (26 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> ¿no faltarán un par de ceros? : (porque mensual no creo que sea no? )



Un buen yesero, cobraba al mes mas de 8000 Euros al mes, y encima en B.

Pero eso se acabo....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2009)

Nouriel Roubini: Pronostica una bajada del S&P 500 en el año del 20% 

Acertará o se quedará corto?...


----------



## wsleone (26 Ene 2009)

Acciona repartiendo hoy dividendo 1,07€ y subiendo un 0,83% :

edito: ya está en negativo


----------



## CHARLIE (26 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> - Tengo objetivos por debajo de los mínimos del viernes.
> - El volumen de esta subida está siendo muy bajo.
> - Una vez que se cierre el gap (obligatorio) ya hay 'licencia para matar', el precio puede ir a cualquier sitio.
> 
> Realmente el volumen en todas las subidas de los últimos días está siendo bajo.



Muy buenos días, Mulder.

Y perdona, pero quería hacerte una preguntita, porfa:

¿Dónde ves reflejado el volúmen si es alto o bajo?

Muchísimas gracias por anticipado por tu atención.


Un muy cordial saludo.


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Muy buenos días, Mulder.
> 
> Y perdona, pero quería hacerte una preguntita, porfa:
> 
> ...



En mi propio programa de trading 

Se llama qtstalker: Qtstalker - Commodity and stock market charting and technical analysis

Está hecho para Linux, pero hay alguien que lo está parcheando para ser portado a win y que sea compilable en esa plataforma, aunque aun no han subido esa parte al CVS, o eso creo, porque podrían hacerlo en cualquier momento.


----------



## tonuel (26 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> hay alguien que lo está parcheando...




Pues si que le hace falta si... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues si que le hace falta si...



Lo que quiero decir es que este programa ya compila bien en windows con unas pequeñas modificaciones y esas modificaciones se le van a añadir en forma de parche.

Es la forma de hablar en temas de programación.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2009)

*Goldman rebaja la recomendación de Repsol a 21 euros*

Goldman Sachs ha rebajado el precio objetivo de la petrolera hispano argentina Repsol YPF de 23 a 21 euros, al igual que con otras empresas europeas del mismo sector.

Para BP, la rebaja ha sido de 650 peniques a 600, para Royal Dutch Shell de 2.500 peniques a 2.400 y para OMV de 30 a 25 euros.

Los títulos de Repsol cotizan actualmente en 13,67 euros, y acumulan unas caídas de casi el 10% en lo que va de año.

Goldman rebaja la recomendación de Repsol a 21 euros - 26/01/09 - elEconomista.es

Saludos...

PD: Por cierto Azkuna, Barclays subiendo más de un 40%... :-(
PD2: Estamos en negativo...


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

Parece que va a comenzar la fiesta bajista ...


----------



## tonuel (26 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo que quiero decir es que este programa ya compila bien en windows con unas pequeñas modificaciones y esas modificaciones se le van a añadir en forma de parche.
> 
> Es la forma de hablar en temas de programación.



ya ya, pero dile al tio que se encarga de compilarlo en windows que mejor vaya pensando en arreglarlo... me refiero a los service pack 1,2,... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

Las agencias del SAN, están acumulando ENDESA.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

Repsol Descubre Tres Yacimientos De Gas En Argelia (caudal: 1.000.000 M3/día)


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Repsol Descubre Tres Yacimientos De Gas En Argelia (caudal: 1.000.000 M3/día)



Ahora sí que está claro que nos la pegamos 

Esta es la puntilla.

edito: aun podríamos tener un tramo al alza para limpiar los cortos de las gacelas, se les está viendo venir.


----------



## otropepito (26 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora sí que está claro que nos la pegamos
> 
> Esta es la puntilla.
> 
> edito: aun podríamos tener un tramo al alza para limpiar los cortos de las gacelas, se les está viendo venir.



Joder, Mulder, asustas. ¿Tienes una bola de cristal? ¿has bebido la sangre de un gallo?

¿Por qué? ¿Por qué hoy nos la pegamos y mañana habrá rebote?

Me tienes frito.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

Hasta q los americanos no abrán, me temo que hay poca volatibilidad, q es lo que nos pone a todos!


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Joder, Mulder, asustas. ¿Tienes una bola de cristal? ¿has bebido la sangre de un gallo?
> 
> ¿Por qué? ¿Por qué hoy nos la pegamos y mañana habrá rebote?
> 
> Me tienes frito.



No, no tengo una bola de cristal, simplemente me comunico telepáticamente con ciertos individuos que dicen vivir en Ganímedes pero no encuentro ese pueblo en el Google Maps, ¿alguien sabe si está en España? 

Pasando a otra cosa:

Ahora que ya estamos alcanzando los máximos del viernes empieza la caída, ya no hay excusa posible, ya hemos limpiado los cortos de las gacelas y empezamos a mirar el borde del barranco.


----------



## Condor (26 Ene 2009)

Pues nada, sigue subiendo.


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

Cerrados gaps en Stoxx y S&P, ¡que empiece la fiesta!


----------



## Condor (26 Ene 2009)

ahora es cuando me encantan las explicaciones del por qué ha sucedido lo contrario de lo que sesudamente se pronosticó. 1% arriba


----------



## otropepito (26 Ene 2009)

Condor dijo:


> ahora es cuando me encantan las explicaciones del por qué ha sucedido lo contrario de lo que sesudamente se pronosticó. 1% arriba



Condor mójate un poco. ¿Tú que crees que va a pasar hoy?

Yo casi no me atrevo a decirle nada a Mulder. Me tiene hasta los huevos de acertar.


----------



## Condor (26 Ene 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Condor mójate un poco. ¿Tú que crees que va a pasar hoy?
> 
> Yo casi no me atrevo a decirle nada a Mulder. Me tiene hasta los huevos de acertar.



No seas nenaza y aguanta el tipo, cómo el IBEX hoy.


----------



## Condor (26 Ene 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> QUOTE=Mulder;1389733]Cerrados gaps en Stoxx y S&P, ¡que empiece la fiesta!



Acabo de entrar.....clavadito se está cumpliendo
El Ibex, aunque luego baje, de momento más de un 1% por arriba.
Como los del tiempo en Canal 9.....a fuerza de repetir que !!!!!va a hacer este tiempo¡¡¡¡¡, fallan el 99% y cuando acierta el 1% restante dicen "Ya se lo decíamos ayer¡¡¡¡

Edito: Seguiremos esperando la fiesta anunciada.[/QUOTE]
Por eso digo que no hay que ser avaro, esto no se sostiene si no se reactiva el consumo. Todo lo que suba más de 3% hay que venderlo.


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Acabo de entrar.....clavadito se está cumpliendo
> El Ibex, aunque luego baje, de momento más de un 1% por arriba.
> Como los del tiempo en Canal 9.....a fuerza de repetir que !!!!!va a hacer este tiempo¡¡¡¡¡, fallan el 99% y cuando acierta el 1% restante dicen "Ya se lo decíamos ayer¡¡¡¡
> 
> Edito: Seguiremos esperando la fiesta anunciada.



Uno de los que presentaban el tiempo en Canal 9 era familiar lejano mio


----------



## Bayne (26 Ene 2009)

*SAN a lo suyo*

MADRID, 26 (EUROPA PRESS) 

El presidente del Banco Santander, Emilio Botín, subrayó hoy que los resultados del banco correspondientes al ejercicio 2008 serán "magníficos" y de los mejores de la banca mundial, al tiempo que subrayó que la entidad dispone de una gran liquidez y que continúa ofreciendo financiación a clientes "solventes".

Invertia.com - Botín dice que el resultado del Santander en 2008 será de los mejores de la banca mundial


----------



## tonuel (26 Ene 2009)

Joder... me conecto y los bankitos subiendo un 4%... Mulder que coño pasa aquí... :




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (26 Ene 2009)

pasa que después de chocar con el suelo la semana pasada varias veces, toca subir

por lo menos hasta tocar la directriz bajista, hasta los 9000/9100


REPSOL a 14 otra vez, ¿veis como rep es para irse relajado el fin de semana?
me jode porque vosotros teníais liquidez y no vais a cogerlo hasta que pase de 15. mira que ha habido días con repsol a 13,6 ...


----------



## Bayne (26 Ene 2009)

Yo sigo confiando en Mulder, le he visto muy seguro en su pronóstico


----------



## Condor (26 Ene 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Yo sigo confiando en Mulder, le he visto muy seguro en su pronóstico



Pues nada, aprovecha y dale un hijo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Ene 2009)

Vaya tela solte las bva a 6,56 esta mañana...:


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

Mulder cuantos minutos nos quedan para visitar los infiernos, he salido hace una hora y media, vuelvo .... y me encuentro con esto!

No es posible....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Ene 2009)

Endesa me la pone dura, donpepito hoy supuestamente era el dia para que Enel diera el paso?Se sabe algo ???


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mulder cuantos minutos nos quedan para visitar los infiernos, he salido hace una hora y media, vuelvo .... y me encuentro con esto!
> 
> No es posible....



Están aguantándolo arriba para los dudosos, y además se ve claro en el libro de órdenes.

Están sujetándolo todo, pero yo no tengo dudas sobre la dirección correcta.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2009)

Yo estoy con Mulder... ahora toca bajar...

PD: Parece un intento de HCH, por ahora "sólo" HC... 
PD2: La clave sigue siendo 8100 en cierre...


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

Voy a visitar mis fuentes, ENDESA es un valor para mantener, el otro día estaba perdiendo y ahora tengo unas buenas plusvalías, de momento mantengo.


----------



## tonuel (26 Ene 2009)

joder... y yo que vuelvo a estar con Mulder... :


Me voy al médico a que me de unas pastillas... 





Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2009)

Joder Azkuna, Barclays subiendo un 70%...


----------



## Suprimo (26 Ene 2009)

Alguien puede poner las subidas de los bancos hoy, me parece que estan subiendo de la ostia


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2009)

Suprimo dijo:


> Alguien puede poner las subidas de los bancos hoy, me parece que estan subiendo de la ostia



Entre un 4 y un 5% los 3 grandes, BBVA, POPULAR y SAN... pero ninguno rompe ninguna resistencia importante, son subidas de pobres... 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

Ahora entiendo porqué aguantan las cotizaciones, faltaba la ronda de presentar resultados que se están dando ahora mismo.



> Wyeth [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> Da resultados de +0,71$ frente a los +0,75$ del año pasado. Como está en proceso de ser comprada por Pfizer, no habrá previsiones futuras.





> Halliburton [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> Da resultados de +0,53$ peores de lo esperado que eran +0,73$.


----------



## Hagen (26 Ene 2009)

que ganas tengo de abrir unos cortosssssss...... 

Por cierto muler, que broker utilizas o cual recomiendas, para los futuros del Eurostoxx, que esto del IBEX es de pobres.......

Es que entre las 17:30 y las 22:00 me he perdido algunas fiestas


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

Faltan los resultados de:

- Caterpillar.
- Kimberly-clark
- McDonalds.
- Texas Instruments

Entre muchos otros.


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> que ganas tengo de abrir unos cortosssssss......
> 
> Por cierto muler, que broker utilizas o cual recomiendas, para los futuros del Eurostoxx, que esto del IBEX es de pobres.......
> 
> Es que entre las 17:30 y las 22:00 me he perdido algunas fiestas



Yo voy con Interdin, también están IG MArkets y lo mejor de lo mejor es Interactive Brokers, lo malo es que son de fuera de España, pero algún día espero moverme a este último.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

Llevamos mucho tiempo en verde, hoy va a ser el esperado día alcista.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

Chameleon, Repsol es un valor seguro.... yo compraré de nuevo si baja a 13,00€ aprox.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Entre un 4 y un 5% los 3 grandes, BBVA, POPULAR y SAN... pero ninguno rompe ninguna resistencia importante, son subidas de pobres...
> 
> Saludos...



En españa:
POPULAR *sube 5,10 +5,37% * +0,26 13.728.152 6,26 7,92% 13:17

En Francia:
BNP PARIBAS *sube 24,08 +12,63%* +2,70 189.009.084 4,34 8,46% 13:24
CREDIT AGRICOLE *sube 8,46 +11,61% * +0,88 36.424.550 6,03 7,94% 13:24

Y estos que estaban hundidos en la mierda:
ING GROEP *sube 6,46 +22,35%* +1,18 134.418.563 3,22 13,35% 13:25
ROYAL BK SCOT. GRP *sube 0,14 +19,01%* +0,02 12.525.942 0,00 0,00% 13:21
BARCLAYS *sube 0,81 +57,62% * +0,30 104.207.521 0,00 0,00% 13:22

No está mal no¿?, ¿cuánto tienen que subir para que sea gorda?


----------



## nOkia_XXI (26 Ene 2009)

La gorda va aser esta semana, quizas incluso hoy


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2009)

Confirmado HCH, parece que nos caemos...







Saludos...

PD: Que alguien le pinte una ralla...  Objetivo de caída 90 puntos, hacia los 8120...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2009)

*De cárpatos...*

CATERPILLAR: 
-Da resultados de +1,08, peores de lo esperado que eran +1,31$, y menores que los del año pasado que fueron +1,50$.
-Planea eliminar 20.000 puestos de trabajo. Suma y sigue.
-Rebaja sus estimaciones para 2009. Esto sí que no va a gustar nada.

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2009)

Suprimo dijo:


> En españa:
> POPULAR *sube 5,10 +5,37% * +0,26 13.728.152 6,26 7,92% 13:17
> 
> En Francia:
> ...



Te recomiendo este hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s/93910-seguimiento-banca-europea-2009-a.html 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

Creo que ya ha quedado claro como estaban aguantando el chiringuito hasta la presentación de resultados, ahora solo toca seguir bajando.

Venga, ¡más resultados!


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

Que graciosos son los del SAN, ahora que viene el carnaval!

Botín estudia acciones legales para defenderse del fraude de Madoff


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

Ya tenemos OPA, eso de que condiciona al merdado de valores, suena a ser opados!

Enel ejecutará en 3 fases su escalada en Endesa, según JP Morgan

Invertia.com - Enel ejecutará en 3 fases su escalada en Endesa, según JP Morgan

VAYA dividendos!


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Joder Azkuna, Barclays subiendo un 70%...



viernes 23: mira que lo dije...



azkunaveteya dijo:


> hoy igual era el dia para haber pillado algo de estos
> 
> 
> o no



y antes tambien


pero es mejor no correr riesgos no?


ultimamente el tecnico me esta haciendo *acertar *mucho en soportes y niveles de entrada


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

Ya lo comentamos que los bancos de UK, estaban a tiro... pero es lo de siempre, el riesgo asumible de cada uno.


----------



## Condor (26 Ene 2009)

Y sin embargo sigue en verde.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Ene 2009)

ralph dijo:


> ¿Por qué evoluciona así el ahorro a la vista/a plazo entre el 2002 y el 2006? No tiene ningún sentido ¿no? (a no ser que se contabilice ING y otra banca online que sí está dando un buen interés como ahorro a la vista..)



porque eran los años dorados de las revalorizaciones de pisos y demas cosas...


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

Solo los dividendos de ENDESA, es +20,00% de incremento en precio de la acción, en estos momentos 24,00€ luego habrá que ser opado y resistir.


----------



## chameleon (26 Ene 2009)

demasiado fácil lo de endesa


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

Solo tienes que buscar las noticias de la anterior OPA de endesa, lo que queda en el mercado flotante (8,00%) es un 3,00% de inversores privados.

El resto, ese 5,00% son HF de fondos institucionales, no creo que vayan a dejar de controlar el 100% por ese porcentaje.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Ene 2009)

ing subidon eh!!


----------



## bullish consensus (26 Ene 2009)

ya vamos parriba, resistencia y abajo en breve


----------



## wsleone (26 Ene 2009)

Los futuros de la Bolsa de Nueva York dejan escapar los avances que presentaban durante toda la mañana. A falta de poco más de una hora para el inicio de la sesión, los futuros del Dow Jones entran en números rojos, y los del S&P 500 y los del Nasdaq borran todas sus subidas previas. El desplome del 14% de Caterpillar, como respuesta a su 'profit warning', ha provocado el último sobresalto en Wall Street.

Expansin.com. Diario Expansin. Lder en informacin de mercados, economica y poltica.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

El beneficio de McDonalds cae un 23% en el cuarto trimestre

Ya se sospechaba... han entrado con descuentos en sus menús.


El beneficio neto del gigante de comida rápida cayó en el cuarto trimestre del año un 23% hasta 985,3 millones de dólares, o 87 centavos por acción, frente a 1.270 millones, o 1,06 dólares por acción, en el mismo período del año anterior. Las ventas cayeron un 3% hasta 5.67 millones de dólares. Los analistas esperaban un beneficio de 0,884 dólares por acción y unos ingresos de 5.725 millones de dólares. Para 2009, la empresa prevé invertir 2.100 millones en mil nuevos restaurantes y mejorar los ya existentes.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2009)

*Índice de actividad nacional de la FED de Chicago:
*
Su lectura de diciembre *es la más baja desde mayo de 1980*, en -3,26, revisando el dato de noviembre a -2,78, cuando antes era -2,47.

Saludos...


----------



## comparto-piso (26 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El beneficio de McDonalds cae un 23% en el cuarto trimestre
> 
> Ya se sospechaba... han entrado con descuentos en sus menús.



pero son un poco mejor de lo esperado.

aun asi que decian que en epoca de crisis podian ganar mas y se ve que no. Y es que irte al mcdonal con la familia se va a convertir en un lujo.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

El beneficio neto del gigante de comida rápida cayó en el cuarto trimestre del año un 23% hasta 985,3 millones de dólares, o 87 centavos por acción, frente a 1.270 millones, o 1,06 dólares por acción, en el mismo período del año anterior. Las ventas cayeron un 3% hasta 5.67 millones de dólares. Los analistas esperaban un beneficio de 0,884 dólares por acción y unos ingresos de 5.725 millones de dólares. Para 2009, la empresa prevé invertir 2.100 millones en mil nuevos restaurantes y mejorar los ya existentes.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2009)

Lo del HCH ha sido una cagada... :o Está subiendo como un rayo... a ver que hace con los máximos del día... :

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

ENDESA 24,20€ y subiendo.


----------



## comparto-piso (26 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo del HCH ha sido una cagada... :o Está subiendo como un rayo... a ver que hace con los máximos del día... :
> 
> Saludos...



es veis cabezas en todos lados jeje


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> es veis cabezas en todos lados jeje



Sí :o tengo más afinidad por los HCH que por los invertidos... 
Home Depot "7000 pa'su casa"... 

Saludos....

PD: Lo que si es verdad, es que estamos muy sobrecomprados...


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

El beneficio de Kimberly-Clark cae un 8,1% en cuarto trimestre

Las caquitas no son rentables.


El grupo fabricante de los pañales Huggies y de los pañuelos de celulosa Kleenex ha anunciado una caída del 8,1% de su beneficio neto durante el cuarto trimestre hasta 419 millones de dólares o 1,01 dólares por acción. Hace un año, la compañía ganó 456 millones, o 1,07 dólares por acción. Los analistas esperaban una ganancia de 1,02 por título. Las ventas también cayeron hasta 4.600 millones de dólares, un descenso trimestral del 3,4%.


----------



## wsleone (26 Ene 2009)

Para mañana ya se habrá acabado el festival "financiero", sin más entregas de buenas noticias y vuelta a los infiernos. Incluso dependiendo de cómo vaya hoy USA, el cierre se podrá ver en negativo ante la recogida masiva de beneficios.
El siguiente gran rebote será cuando Obama anuncie su plan de rescate ....


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Ene 2009)

Un +30% para ING


----------



## wsleone (26 Ene 2009)

Los USA por lo menos al principio irán en verde:

Además de por los resultados de McDonalds mejor de lo esperado, comentan los analistas que también se ha subido en ese arranque furioso de hace unos minutos por el hecho de que S&P ha declarado que no va a rebajar el rating de GE a pesar de sus malos resultados recientes.

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

Pues nada, si los gringos no dicen lo contrario, mis soplones de Ganímedes estaban totalmente equivocados para hoy.

Si hoy no se hacen mínimos tendrá que ser mañana, pero eso ya lo veremos a final de sesión.


----------



## Tupper (26 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Un +30% para ING



Nada como anunciar miles de despidos para darle vidilla a la cotización.

Me pregunto si los bancos de aquí tomarán ejemplo.


----------



## Riviera (26 Ene 2009)

Los que tenemos endesas vamos a volvernos odiosos para el resto del mundo ,disculpas por anticipado  . Otro enlace mas del culebron que se avecina 

Análisis fundamental de  ENDESA - Endesa: Aumenta las dudas jurídicas sobre si habrá OPA

Endesa: Aumenta las dudas jurídicas sobre si habrá OPA

26/01/2009 - 12:00 - Aumentan las dudas de si habrá OPA por:

- La sociedad holding “Newco”, que según el acuerdo de accionistas se debía constituir inmediatamente después de la liquidación de la OPA lanzada en 2007 y que ostentaría la mayoría del capital de Endesa (y de la que Acciona tendría la mitad más 7 acciones del capital), no se ha constituido. En este sentido, nos han confirmado que no han enviado un hecho relevante a la CNMV sobre la no constitución de esta sociedad. Aspecto clave, a nuestro entender, dado que dicha sociedad tendría la mayoría en Endesa y por tanto sería su controlador. Además, también es un punto clave dado que el sentido del voto en la junta de Accionistas de Endesa de las acciones mantenidas por Enel directamente, y no aportadas a la Newco, debería de ser el mismo que el establecido en la Newco.

- Que el ejercicio de los derechos políticos en Endesa desde la toma de control de la compañía ha implicado que Acciona tenga la mayoría del Consejo de la eléctrica española, tal y como establece el acuerdo de accionistas.

- Además, según nos ha comentado el Departamento de Relación con Inversores de Enel, manejan informes jurídicos propios por los cuales no deberían de lanzar una OPA sobre los minoritarios una vez se compre la participación del 25% de Acciona. Si bien dichos informes no se han hecho públicos, sí nos han recordado que según filtraciones a la prensa (sin que nos hayan confirmado su veracidad) los motivos por los que creen que no deberían lanzar la OPA serían:

i. La OPA de 2007 se lanzó con la antigua Ley de OPAs y por tanto deberían de seguir sujetos a dicha Ley.

ii. Los accionistas minoritarios ya se beneficiaron de una OPA a precios de mercado, conociendo ellos la existencia de una opción de venta de Acciona contra Enel.

iii. Con la nueva Ley de OPAs no tendrían que lanzar una nueva oferta al tener más de un 50%.

- Dada la situación accionarial de Endesa, en la que Enel tiene la mayoría del capital, pero sin que se comunicase la modificación o incumpliento del acuerdo de accionistas mediante hecho relevante ante la CNMV, creemos que se complicará aún más la resolución jurídica sobre si Enel tiene que lanzar una OPA sobre los minoritarios, elevando la incertidumbre sobre el valor.

- En este sentido, nuestra valoración fundamental de Endesa asciende a 26€/acc, por lo que dada la actual cotización de la eléctrica, 22,50€/acc, seguimos recomendando COMPRAR el valor al existir la posibilidad de que el accionista minoritario se beneficie de una OPA sobrevenida al mismo precio que venda Acciona (que estimamos en 42,0€/acc).

Fuente: La Caixa


----------



## wolfy (26 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues nada, si los gringos no dicen lo contrario, mis soplones de Ganímedes estaban totalmente equivocados para hoy.
> 
> Si hoy no se hacen mínimos tendrá que ser mañana, pero eso ya lo veremos a final de sesión.



Pues el Dow a las 15:32 ha entrado en Rojo:


----------



## Kujire (26 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News .... desde la Casa Blanca*

Obama al habla en 30 mins ...


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

Todavía es pronto para aseguranos la OPA, pero al menos, calienta el valor en bolsa.


----------



## wsleone (26 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Obama al habla en 30 mins ...



El gran rebote es hoy


----------



## Riviera (26 Ene 2009)

Sobre los 29 comenzaria a dudar en soltarlas,si no sucede esto ya he puesto en el testamento que me entierren con mis papelitos de endesa.


----------



## chameleon (26 Ene 2009)

tremendo el descalabro de hoy


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

> Santander [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impagable


----------



## tonuel (26 Ene 2009)

Hay que meterse... 




Saludos


----------



## Kujire (26 Ene 2009)

Recordatorio: Hoy es la confirmación de Tim Geithner en el senado OJO!, estoy pendiente de la hora, pero como sabeis será el nuevo Secretario del Tesoro

<hr>
Chicos, he de condesar que he pecado:o ... he caído en la tentación ...

*HE COMPRADO ENDESITAS*::: ...


----------



## wsleone (26 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Recordatorio: Hoy es la confirmación de Tim Geithner en el senado OJO!, estoy pendiente de la hora, pero como sabeis será el nuevo Secretario del Tesoro
> 
> <hr>
> Chicos, he de condesar que he pecado:o ... he caído en la tentación ...
> ...



Suerte, yo esperaré unos días más a ver .....

Por cierto, que estas subidas se deben única y exclusivamente a los bancos, mañana o pasado mañana lo más tardar salimos de Matrix


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ene 2009)

o estamos con un rebote muerto o yo no entiendo nada,

en verde ibex


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2009)

No sabía en qué hilo meterla, y como éste hilo lo lee todo el foro... 

FMI: Acaba de bajar las previsiones de crecimiento mundial de 2,2 a 0,5% para el 2009, a EEUU baja de -0,7 a -1,6%, y el de la eurozona baja de -0,5 a -2 %

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

+2,67 Ibex!


----------



## panoli (26 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No sabía en qué hilo meterla, y como éste hilo lo lee todo el foro...
> 
> FMI: Acaba de bajar las previsiones de crecimiento mundial de 2,2 a 0,5% para el 2009, a EEUU baja de -0,7 a -1,6%, y el de la eurozona baja de -0,5 a -2 %
> 
> Saludos...



jodo con la bajadita.... como esto es el mundo al revés seguro que la bolsa sube


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2009)

*Noticia burbujista del día...*

Ventas de viviendas de segunda mano USA: Suben 6,5 % en diciembre, hasta tasa anualizada de 4,74 millones, mucho mejor que los 4,40 millones esperados de tasa anualizada.

*Precio medio -15,3% anualizado, nuevo récord. * :

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (26 Ene 2009)

AKI ESTÁ!!! El índice de casas vendidas rebota!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> Los traders del parqué de NY ven señales muy positivas, podríamos volar los índices


----------



## chameleon (26 Ene 2009)

el ibex está tan bajo que en cuanto se mete un poco de dinero sube como la espuma
no quiero ni pensar cuanto va a subir cuando la gente empiece a recuperar la confianza

hablo de la bolsa, la economía real no se recupera ni de coña


----------



## Sleepwalk (26 Ene 2009)

*Buenas tardes....entro un rato para ver como evoluciona la cosa, pero si sigue así, y después de lo leído a lo largo de la mañana, espero que más de uno, de dos y de tres.....sea capaz de autoownearse sin necesidad de recordar lo que páginas más atrás se ha dicho por cada uno.

Todo sin acritud, Muestra de que os sigo con interés. Pero es que esto, se ve, no está para predicciones. Las predicciones las hacen los que manejan este embrollo. Está visto.Saludos.*

Mulder mensaje 21148
Ahora sí que está claro que nos la pegamos 
Esta es la puntilla.
edito: aun podríamos tener un tramo al alza para limpiar los cortos de las gacelas, se les está viendo venir.

Mulder mensaje 21151
Pasando a otra cosa:
Ahora que ya estamos alcanzando los máximos del viernes empieza la caída, ya no hay excusa posible, ya hemos limpiado los cortos de las gacelas y empezamos a mirar el borde del barranco.

Mulder mensaje 21153
Cerrados gaps en Stoxx y S&P, ¡que empiece la fiesta!

Mulder mensaje 21167
Están aguantándolo arriba para los dudosos, y además se ve claro en el libro de órdenes.
Están sujetándolo todo, pero yo no tengo dudas sobre la dirección correcta.

Las cosas a su cauce mensaje 21168
Yo estoy con Mulder... ahora toca bajar...
PD: Parece un intento de HCH, por ahora "sólo" HC... 
PD2: La clave sigue siendo 8100 en cierre...

Juanjgon mensaje 21181
La gorda va aser esta semana, quizas incluso hoy

Las cosas a su cauce mensaje 21182
Confirmado HCH, parece que nos caemos...
PD: Que alguien le pinte una ralla... Objetivo de caída 90 puntos, hacia los 8120...

Mulder mensaje 21185
Creo que ya ha quedado claro como estaban aguantando el chiringuito hasta la presentación de resultados, ahora solo toca seguir bajando.
Venga, ¡más resultados!

Las cosas a su cauce mensaje 21202
Lo del HCH ha sido una cagada... Está subiendo como un rayo... a ver que hace con los máximos del día... 

Mulder mensaje 21210
Pues nada, si los gringos no dicen lo contrario, mis soplones de Ganímedes estaban totalmente equivocados para hoy.
Si hoy no se hacen mínimos tendrá que ser mañana, pero eso ya lo veremos a final de sesión.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ene 2009)

Los bancos siempre ganan...

Economía/Finanzas.- UCE dice que las entidades abandonan el Euríbor como referencia porque reduce sus beneficios - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> *Buenas tardes....entro un rato para ver como evoluciona la cosa, pero si sigue así, y después de lo leído a lo largo de la mañana, espero que más de uno, de dos y de tres.....sea capaz de autoownearse sin necesidad de recordar lo que páginas más atrás se ha dicho por cada uno.
> 
> Todo sin acritud, Muestra de que os sigo con interés. Pero es que esto, se ve, no está para predicciones. Las predicciones las hacen los que manejan este embrollo. Está visto.Saludos.*
> 
> ...



Yo me autowneo  pero no dices que no hay necesidad de recordar lo que se ha escrito en páginas anteriores.... :







Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

Los tiburones de la bolsa me comen en la mano


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Ene 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> *Buenas tardes....entro un rato para ver como evoluciona la cosa, pero si sigue así, y después de lo leído a lo largo de la mañana, espero que más de uno, de dos y de tres.....sea capaz de autoownearse sin necesidad de recordar lo que páginas más atrás se ha dicho por cada uno.
> 
> Todo sin acritud, Muestra de que os sigo con interés. Pero es que esto, se ve, no está para predicciones. Las predicciones las hacen los que manejan este embrollo. Está visto.Saludos.*
> 
> ...



Toda la razón,esto se escapa de todo pronostico y es impredecible el rumbo que toca,esta sentenciado que para ganar dinero hay que jugarsela y esperar sin acojonarse,el que tenga los huevos como cocos puede hacer pasta gansa.


----------



## Hagen (26 Ene 2009)

trankilos,

Que el miercoles viene Wells Fargo, con el pastel de wachovia dentro....


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Ene 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> el que tenga los huevos como cocos puede hacer pasta gansa.




¿ Como cocos de peludos ?


----------



## Riviera (26 Ene 2009)

Estan haciendo una limpieza de endesas en estos momentos de aupa 

WRG MA 30.399 87.383 -56.984


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Como cocos de peludos ?



De grandes,pero peludos puede valer


----------



## Kujire (26 Ene 2009)

Obama está hablando ahora:



> Obama anuncia un impulso en la economía a través del plan de estímulo energético y medioambiental. Este paquete creará 4M de empleos.
> 
> 1.-Los coches eficientes deben ser una realidad. en 2011 implementaremos nuevos estándares de eficiencia, la idea es ahorrar 2M de barriles al día, que es lo que importamos de oriente medio.
> 
> ...



Y las firmó.


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Ene 2009)

Cuidadín esos bajistas con sus cortos.


----------



## Hagen (26 Ene 2009)

Obama anuncia un impulso en la economía a través del plan de estímulo energético y medioambiental. Este paquete creará 4M de empleos.

1.-Los coches eficientes deben ser una realidad. en 2011 implementaremos nuevos estándares de eficiencia, la idea es ahorrar 2M de barriles al día, que es lo que importamos de oriente medio. Falta tecnología de almacenaje de energía..... 

2.-El Gob Federal debe cooperar con los otros estados para combarir el efecto Invernadero. California lo ha hecho y los demás estados lo harán en cooperación con el gob federal .....tecnologías caras.... No se hablaba de la quiebra del estado de California.....

3.-Tenemos que decir al mundo que America va a liderar este tema vital, vamos a crear nuevas industrias, etc y junto con otros paises cambiar esta tendencia, con India y China. Hay tanto por hacer que no podemos perder tiempo. Se va a competir contra otros paises en precio..... no sera que si no dejan de devaluar el yuan, empezara usa con los aranceles.....

Los US no serán subyugados a regímenes dictatoriales o terroristas por la búsqueda de petróleo extranjero

Esto se corroborará con las órdenes ejecutivas que firmaré ahora


----------



## Hagen (26 Ene 2009)

Como decían muchos ricos "YES, WE HAD" ......


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Ene 2009)

Buenas tardes
Quiero sangre.
Sigo corto en Tef
Sigo cabreado con los useros por cerrar el gap
Es el momento de la verdad.Si no cerramos rojos en usa cerraré corto.Empezamos a movernos ante las resistencias

¿podemos?


----------



## chameleon (26 Ene 2009)

te vas a encontrar mañana con un gap de +100 puntos en el ibex
nos vamos a ver los 9000, quedan 600 puntos


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ene 2009)

Esto ayuda mucho a que estemos arriba

Pfizer anuncia su fusión con Wyeth por 68.000 millones de dólares - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## jake (26 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> No se hablaba de la quiebra del estado de California.....



asi es,y si vistes el mensaje que publique el sabado pasado en el post:cae uno grande california,indica que hay poblacion largandose a otros estados,y mexicanos volviendo a mexico

es de la pagina soitu


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

Pues va a ser que todo mi plan para la semana que viene se ha ido a hacer gárgaras. Hemos subido demasiado como para seguir manteniendo una tendencia bajista y no hay nada que indique que esta tendencia vaya a cambiar de momento.

Así que voy a revisarlo todo porque tenemos por delante algunos días de incógnita. Solo se que, de momento, hemos roto la tendencia bajista.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Ene 2009)

oigan que yo acerte lo de barclays!!!

+65%


----------



## comparto-piso (26 Ene 2009)

pues no tengo ni idea de que va a pasar pero me da la sensacion que el dow se va a dar la vuelta esta tarde y el ibex abrira mañana muy rojo.


----------



## chameleon (26 Ene 2009)

que alguien le ponga una foto de una tia en tetas a azkuna x fvr

(lo yo haría pero estoy en el trabajo...)


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Ene 2009)

por cierto, el dato de USA de casas, estamos claramente en el false bottom, y la gente pica y compra y repica el indice....


otra cosa, caterpillar en españa no es barloworld o algo asi?


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> que alguien le ponga una foto de una tia en tetas a azkuna x fvr
> 
> (lo yo haría pero estoy en el trabajo...)



lo decia por lo de sleep, el post para ownearse


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues va a ser que todo mi plan para la semana que viene se ha ido a hacer gárgaras. Hemos subido demasiado como para seguir manteniendo una tendencia bajista y no hay nada que indique que esta tendencia vaya a cambiar de momento.
> 
> Así que voy a revisarlo todo porque tenemos por delante algunos días de incógnita. Solo se que, de momento, hemos roto la tendencia bajista.



Tu crees que despues de que Japon ha perdido el soporte del 7900, la bolsa va a ir normal?


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Ene 2009)

DJI parece estar triangulando a la baja.

Enga chicos,que no quiero invocar a Paulson!!

Mulder,la tendencia medioplacista sigue siendo bajista (creo)
¿porqué la ves rota? Cuelga gráfica o algo,please.


----------



## wsleone (26 Ene 2009)

*¿Habéis visto ACS? Ha subido unos 2,6 euros* : :


----------



## tonuel (26 Ene 2009)

Aqui no hay owneds que valgan, hasta el rabo todo es toro, sino puede ser hoy será otro dia... 

además Mulder ha dicho que se ha roto la tendencia bajista... más claro agua... 




Saludos


----------



## wsleone (26 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> además Mulder ha dicho que se ha roto la tendencia bajista... más claro agua...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jajajaja


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

Me conformo si cerramos ENDESA en 24,00€  ahí queda eso.


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> DJI parece estar triangulando a la baja.
> 
> Enga chicos,que no quiero invocar a Paulson!!
> 
> ...



- Toda la tendencia de las últimas semanas (tal vez se llame corto plazo) está rota ahora mismo, viene desde el 9 de enero.
- No tengo señal de cambio de tendencia, eso no quiere decir que mañana no nos caigamos un poco, pero ahora mismo no veo que un corto nos vaya a durar mucho.
- Al estar acabando un ciclo y empezar otro, estamos en la tierra de nadie hasta que se defina la tendencia, lo de hoy es la corrección del ciclo actual y tal vez se quede en una simple corrección...o no.
- Con la volatilidad que hay en el mercado sería perfectamente normal irnos hacia un lado o hacia otro.


----------



## wsleone (26 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me conformo si cerramos ENDESA en 24,00€ hay queda eso.



Casi casi, 23,90 , al final empujoncito


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

Me conformo si cerramos ENDESA en 24,00€  ahí queda eso.

Buenos, nos vamos aprox al objetivo.


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> - Toda la tendencia de las últimas semanas (tal vez se llame corto plazo) está rota ahora mismo, viene desde el 9 de enero.
> - No tengo señal de cambio de tendencia, eso no quiere decir que mañana no nos caigamos un poco, pero ahora mismo no veo que un corto nos vaya a durar mucho.
> - Al estar acabando un ciclo y empezar otro, estamos en la tierra de nadie hasta que se defina la tendencia, lo de hoy es la corrección del ciclo actual y tal vez se quede en una simple corrección...o no.
> - Con la volatilidad que hay en el mercado sería perfectamente normal irnos hacia un lado o hacia otro.




Con la de corto plazo tienes razón.Hemos roto en el intradía,pero yo trabajo al cierre y si volvemos mañana al redil lo consideraré "ruido" en la tendencia.
Eso sí, mañana tendría que caer en condiciones o cerraré mi posición.

Disciplina ante todo.Con fusta y todo eso...
Gracias mulder +1


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Ene 2009)

como veis a SAN para mañana:





> "Señor presidente de mis respetos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Luego gente le apludió y se oyó en microfonos: A ESTE CABRON LE APLAUDEN??*


----------



## arrhenius (26 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> *Luego gente le apludió y se oyó en microfonos: A ESTE CABRON LE APLAUDEN??*



un solo titulo de SAN te permite increpar a Botín publicamente? MENUDO CHOLLO!!!


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2009)

No se, yo creo que tiene más titulos, desde que compré SAN, me envían cartas ... una de estas cartitas era para ir a esta Junta de Accionistas, pero decía que tenías que tener un mínimo de acciones para asistir y comunicarlo e inscribirte unos días antes.


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

arrhenius dijo:


> un solo titulo de SAN te permite increpar a Botín publicamente? MENUDO CHOLLO!!!



Increpe públicamente al hombre más poderoso de España por la módica cantidad de 5.66 euros, ¡corra que se nos acaban!

(próximo anuncio en TV del banco de santander)


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> como veis a SAN para mañana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de más arriba que corra por el foro como la polvora


----------



## Hagen (26 Ene 2009)

los yanquis en negativo.................podemosss


----------



## comparto-piso (26 Ene 2009)

ojala cierre por debajo de los 8000


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2009)

Que me devuelvan mi auto-owned!!!!! :
Además, Mulder me obligó!!!! 

*S&P 827 -0,5%
Futuros IBEX -105 
*
Saludos...


----------



## percebe (26 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Que me devuelvan mi auto-owned!!!!! :
> Además, Mulder me obligó!!!!
> 
> *S&P 827 -0,5%
> ...



Lo siento no hay devoluciones en el mes de rebajas


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Que me devuelvan mi auto-owned!!!!! :
> Además, Mulder me obligó!!!!
> 
> *S&P 827 -0,5%
> ...



Yo no quiero desownearme porque aunque acabemos en rojo dije que sería una catástrofe y el rojillo, si lo hay, no creo que sea en mínimos históricos.

De todas formas el futuro del Eurostoxx sigue en verde.


----------



## percebe (26 Ene 2009)

Mulder, a que llamas minimos historicos, a los 7400 del down? pufff faltan 700 puntos me parece que eso no es para hoy.


----------



## SNB4President (26 Ene 2009)

Nada, ya está en verde, esto va p'arriba.


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

percebe dijo:


> Mulder, a que llamas minimos historicos, a los 7400 del down? pufff faltan 700 puntos me parece que eso no es para hoy.



En el Stoxx el mínimo histórico es el 2084 y ahora estamos en 2197, falta bastante como se puede ver, mientras tanto el S&P anda por 831, muy lejos de los 800 que son su límite. Aunque parezcan pocos puntos el S&P tiene un tick de 0.25.

edito: Cuando digo mínimo histórico me refiero desde el 2003 hasta ahora.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En el Stoxx el mínimo histórico es el 2084 y ahora estamos en 2197, falta bastante como se puede ver, mientras tanto el S&P anda por 831, muy lejos de los 800 que son su límite. Aunque parezcan pocos puntos el S&P tiene un tick de 0.25.
> 
> edito: Cuando digo mínimo histórico me refiero desde el 2003 hasta ahora.



Mulder, no consideras el 741 como mínimo del S&P? 

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (26 Ene 2009)

*Brealing News.... otra de Ponzi*

El FBI dispuesto para arrestar a un individuo acusado de una estafa piramidal de casi 400M$ al más puro estilo Bernie ...


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder, no consideras el 741 como mínimo del S&P?
> 
> Saludos...



Pues no me había fijado en eso, pero ahora que lo dices si, en el mini-s&P (que es el que yo sigo) el mínimo es 739.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (26 Ene 2009)

- CAPITAL BOLSA -

no comment


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> El FBI dispuesto para arrestar a un individuo acusado de una estafa piramidal de casi 400M$ al más puro estilo Bernie ...



Como se han puesto las pilas algunos organismos federales desde que Bernie les tocó las narices a unos cuantos culos agradecidos...


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

Se que soy algo pesado con los cortos ultimamente, pero mañana vamos a romper de nuevo el pequeño canal alcista que se ha creado hoy y lo haremos, obviamente, por abajo.

Aunque es muy probable que empecemos el día de mañana subiendo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2009)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> - CAPITAL BOLSA -
> 
> no comment



Jeremy Siegel próximo JuanLu...?


----------



## Hagen (26 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> El FBI dispuesto para arrestar a un individuo acusado de una estafa piramidal de casi 400M$ al más puro estilo Bernie ...



Le meteran en el apartamento contiguo al de Madoff........... al final lo llenan...


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

Tras el cierre de mercado tenemos también resultados interesantes:

- American express -> MALOS, perores de lo esperado.
- Amgen --> BUENOS, pero menos de lo esperado.
- Qlogic -> parece que BUENOS y mejores de lo esperado.
- Texas instruments -> MALOS (creo que este ya los habia presentado antes de cerrar el mercado).

Y algunos más...


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ene 2009)

como ha acabado el down?


----------



## comparto-piso (26 Ene 2009)

8,116.03	

Change: +38.47

Percent Change: +0.48%


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Tu crees que despues de que Japon ha perdido el soporte del 7900, la bolsa va a ir normal?



repito la pregunta. qué creeis?


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Ene 2009)

por cierto, desde cuando el dolar no bajaba asi?


----------



## euriborde (26 Ene 2009)

Mañana el IBEX se desploma por el efecto TUPPUZP (Tengo Una Pregunta Para Usted, ZP)


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Ene 2009)

ese dolar campeon


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por cierto, desde cuando el dolar no bajaba asi?



Yo la semana pasada andaba diciendo que el dólar tiene objetivo en 1.34 o cerca.



> Tu crees que despues de que Japon ha perdido el soporte del 7900, la bolsa va a ir normal?



Mañana veo la bolsa bajista, pero no creo que perforemos mínimos del año, ni que empecemos el día bajando.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo la semana pasada andaba diciendo que el dólar tiene objetivo en 1.34 o cerca.
> 
> 
> 
> Mañana veo la bolsa bajista, pero no creo que perforemos mínimos del año, ni que empecemos el día bajando.



me referia hasta los 6000, no para mañana


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> me referia hasta los 6000, no para mañana



Los 6000 están muy lejos para mi forma de analizar el mercado.

Hint: los mercados predictivos dan un dow entre 8000 y 8500 para final de enero y una posibilidad de solo el 30% de que el euro caiga de 1.30 a 1.23.

Ya no recordaba mis paseos por los mercados predictivos, desde las elecciones USA que no me pasaba a echarles un vistazo.


----------



## Kujire (27 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... Comisión Tim el "TARP"*

Tim Geithner ha sido confirmado como secretario de estado por el senado.

HABEMUS TREPA (in "tha" house)!!!


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Tim Geithner ha sido confirmado como secretario de estado por el senado.
> 
> HABEMUS TREPA (in "tha" house)!!!



¿El secretario de estado no iba a ser Hillary?

Espero que Obama no copie a zp con aquello de 'tengo una trola para ud.'.


----------



## Kujire (27 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿El secretario de estado no iba a ser Hillary?
> 
> Espero que Obama no copie a zp con aquello de 'tengo una trola para ud.'.



Ups! Si tienes razón Secretario del Tesoro ... me falta "asucar!!!" voy disparada la bar de Mo's para recargar pilas



Mulder dijo:


> Los 6000 están muy lejos para mi forma de analizar el mercado.
> 
> Hint: los mercados predictivos dan un dow entre 8000 y 8500 para final de enero y una posibilidad de solo el 30% de que el euro caiga de 1.30 a 1.23.
> 
> Ya no recordaba mis paseos por los _mercados predictivos???:_, desde las elecciones USA que no me pasaba a echarles un vistazo.



... *mira que me gustan los mercados*, ...*las ferias*, ...*las plazas*, ..._*los mercadillos*_

pero .... *si esto *(merc predictivos) no *es lo de la bruja Lola* no sé ... _me lo haría ver corazón_, que lo de la luna pase ... *pero esto ya es serio Mulder*


----------



## Kujire (27 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... Comisión Tim el "TARP"*

*Tim ya es Jefe*



> Por 60 a 34 votos, Timothy Geithner ha sido confirmado como Secretario del Tesoro (esta vez sin gazapo). Está previsto que en breves momentos jure su cargo y al parecer el Presidente Obama estará presente.



(Estoy a puntito de irme, si pasa algo os lo cuento ...)


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Ene 2009)

japon que tal? verde, no?


----------



## Kujire (27 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... Capitolio*

Desde el salón del tesoro, en el lugar que tienen las comparecencias del Secr- del Tesoro está todo preparado, dentro de unos instantes Tim Geithner jurará su cargo

Nikkei +1.2%

Aussies +2.4%



> Tim hereda la peor economía en 50 años, 1T$ en pérdidas, y el mayor deficit de la historia interplanetaria. Su elección ha sido polémica, la comparecencia dificil con algunas salidas de tono por su parte y de los senadores republicanos que se opusieron, Tim ha estrado como responsable de la Reserva Federal en NY y se le ha criticado que no haya dicho nada sobre la crisis subprime con anterioridad, nada nada, él ha cumplido su papel que la Reserva Federal le otorgó y ha sido ascendido, por supuesto es Judio, no paga impuestos con regularidad y no ha aclarado las dudas de cómo una persona con su formación no pagara sus deudas, multas con hacienda y la SS a no ser que fuese elegido para el cargo de Secre del Tesoro. Por cierto, unas de sus funciones es evitar el desfalco y el fraude en paraisos fiscales de las empresas americanas:



Sin duda, Tim no nos va a dejar indiferentes, lo primero ha sido acusar a china de dumping monetario, se nota su don de gentes y su clara iniciativa de hacer amigos. EL propósito de Tim va a ser , entre otros, mantener un dolar fuerte, estabilizar el sistema financiero e inmobiliario y encontrar una salida a las restriciones de crédito de las familas y empresas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Ene 2009)

hasta q no recupere 7900 en cierre, la oxtia puede ser cualquier dia


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Ene 2009)

RBS como objeto de estudio.

Cinco lecciones para futuros banqueros El desplome de Royal Bank of Scotland (RBS) es el Burdeos 1982 de las calamidades financieras: la mejor cosecha de los últimos tiempos. Hay que aprender de sus errores y extraer la lección. 1. Hay que mantener el poder del responsable ejecutivo bajo control. En sus años al mando, Fred Goodwin pasó de hábil negociador para recortar costes a despilfarrar.

2. No hay que olvidar las raíces. Los valores olvidados de la entidad escocesa eran economía, cautela, discreción, respeto por el valor del capital y planificación a largo plazo.

3. No entrar en algo que no se entiende.

4. No deje que el orgullo impida admitir los errores. Habría sido mejor retirarse de la compra de ABN y pagar por ello que acabar en manos del Estado.

5. Ser sincero con uno mismo y hacer frente a los problemas cuando aparecen.





y:

La gran banca pierde en bolsa un billón de euros en 18 meses :: Negocios.com.


----------



## Hagen (27 Ene 2009)

Mejores resultados de lo esperado en SIEMENS.

Los futuros se han dado la vuelta al positivo despues del cierre Asiatico.

Buenos Dias


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2009)

Voy a meterme tarde o temprano... ¿Cómo lo veis...? 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2009)

Hoy nos toca bajar, a pesar de que el nikkei haya recuperado los 8000.

Los gaps de muchos futuros están muy por abajo y hay que cerrarlos como sea, la amplitud de hoy para el Stoxx podría de ~100 puntos, lo que puede dar una idea de la caída que vamos a tener hoy.

Lo normal en el Stoxx son unos 70 puntos, aunque la volatilidad puede hacer que algunos días sea más.

edito: Sería dificil que superemos los máximos que ya tenemos hoy, lo doy como algo improbable.
vuelvo a editar: ...y a los buenos días!


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

Buenos días.

Tonuel, hoy puede ser un buen día.... un paso adelante, queremos tener tu dinero!


----------



## Hagen (27 Ene 2009)

Estamos en un lateral bajista, dentro de la tendencia bajista.

En el ibex ayer tocamos techo en los 8420.

Dentro de la tendencia general nos queda otra onda de bajada, y todavia más destruciva.


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Tonuel, hoy puede ser un buen día.... un paso adelante, queremos tener tu dinero!



Que lástima que no encuentre las claves... tendré que operar otro dia... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

La posición corta en mafpre sigue abierta, el HF se propone a llevarla por debajo de los 2,00€

Este fondo, lo mueve esta agencia, se encargan de comprar y vender al momento las acciones:

ACF MA 49.612 -45.557


----------



## Hagen (27 Ene 2009)

Alguien sabe cuando presentan resultados UBS y Credit Suisse???


----------



## Hagen (27 Ene 2009)

Ojito al viernes, que ya has analistas que esperan un PIB en USA superior al esperado del -5%.

Tonuel..............vente al lado oscuro, del los cortos


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuando presentan resultados UBS y Credit Suisse???



UBS -> 10 febrero
Credit -> 11 febrero


----------



## Hagen (27 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> UBS -> 10 febrero
> Credit -> 11 febrero



Gracias,

Esos día me los apunto en mi agenda....

Por cierto donde los ves???


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Gracias,
> 
> Esos día me los apunto en mi agenda....
> 
> Por cierto donde los ves???



http://www.earnings.com


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

Bernstein ha recortado el precio objetivo de Telefónica de 18 a 15 euros


Creo que ya lo hemos comentando alguna vez, telefónica no se salvarará en la nueva caída del IBEX, la de octubre salío muy bien parada.


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

Chameleon, como ves IBERIA, todas estas noticias de que no hay fusión... me hacen pensar que estamos muy pròximos.

De hecho CAJA MADRID tiena prevista la op para febrero... si baja a 1,50€ puede ser un vueling effect!


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Ene 2009)

Buenos días
Quiero sangre.
En 10 min. dato confianza empresarial alemán.
Se espera sea chungo.
Espero tef se arree una buena,sigo corto.

Podemoooos!!


----------



## chameleon (27 Ene 2009)

desde ayer iberia vale más en bolsa que british airways. una de dos, o iberia se desploma, o british sube ...

la opa tiene que esperar


----------



## wsleone (27 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenos días
> Quiero sangre.
> En 10 min. dato confianza empresarial alemán.
> Se espera sea chungo.
> ...



El índice de confianza empresarial elaborado por el instituto económico Ifo subió en enero a 83 puntos, desde los 82,6 puntos de diciembre, lo que supuso el peor dato desde 1982.

Los analistas consultados por Bloomberg esperaban una caída a 81 puntos.

El Ifo es un indicador muy seguido en el mercado porque es un barómetro muy fiable para conocer el estado de la primera economía de la zona euro.

Flash del mercado


----------



## otropepito (27 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy nos toca bajar, a pesar de que el nikkei haya recuperado los 8000.
> 
> Los gaps de muchos futuros están muy por abajo y hay que cerrarlos como sea, la amplitud de hoy para el Stoxx podría de ~100 puntos, lo que puede dar una idea de la caída que vamos a tener hoy.
> 
> ...



<IRONIA>

Después de lo de ayer hoy estás castigado. Un turno sin jugar, sin pasar por la casilla de salida y sin cobrar los 20.000 $

</IRONIA>


----------



## wsleone (27 Ene 2009)

*RBS compra Expansión*

Muy calientes están los ánimos en la economía, y mucho hay que hablar de la banca y de la prensa económica. No deja de llamar la atención que ahora, en el fatídico momento que atraviesa Royal Bank of Scotland -hace pocos días anunciaba unas pérdidas de más de 30.000 millones de euros-, empiece a realizar desayunos conjuntos con el periódico económico Expansión.


¿Qué debemos esperar de la información que este diario publique sobre la entidad escocesa? Ahora entendemos el poco espacio que viene dando este medio a las malas noticias que generan los escoceses...


RBS compra Expansión - 27/01/09 - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Samzer (27 Ene 2009)

Déficit por cuenta corriente. Serenity markets

El déficit por cuenta corriente de la zona euro sube de 4.200 a 13.900 millones de euros.

: :


----------



## comparto-piso (27 Ene 2009)

dentro en tef a 14,47 con mucho miedo jeje


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

TEF está en modo bajista...  mucho cuidado!

Como están sujetando IBR, yo la espero a 2,86€


----------



## comparto-piso (27 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TEF está en modo bajista...  mucho cuidado!
> 
> Como están sujetando IBR, yo la espero a 2,86€



pongo el stop en 14,10

solo a esperar un rebote cuando abra el dow 

pff ya esta en 14,38 demasiado rapido ha perdido 9 centimos


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

Parece que el IBEX quiere corregir, pero me temo que hoy hay verde.


----------



## comparto-piso (27 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Parece que el IBEX quiere corregir, pero me temo que hoy hay verde.



y eso? por que lo crees?


----------



## Condor (27 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Parece que el IBEX quiere corregir, pero me temo que hoy hay verde.



Lo único verde que vamos a ver hoy son los sobacos verdes de los marcianos verdes, verrrrrdes, me gustan tus ojos verdes, verdes como estropajos, verde como los gargajos de los viejos verdes.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Ene 2009)

Joder, Chameleon, ¿lo ves en 9000?, si no puede ni con el 8500, tiene menos fuerza que un puñetazo de Antonio Vega...


----------



## comparto-piso (27 Ene 2009)

dentro tb en repsol a 13,97 miedo me da porque ahora mismo tengo el 50% de mi capital invertido entre repsol y telf


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2009)

Endesa dio un bajonazo fuerte,donpepito que agencia vendio?Any news?


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

No pasa nada ... hay poca negociación hoy en ENDESA, 100.000 Títulos.


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> dentro tb en repsol a 13,97 miedo me da porque ahora mismo tengo el 50% de mi capital invertido entre repsol y telf



Yo de ti rezaría el 50% de toda tu biblia, que falta te va a hacer


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

De momento sigue resistiendo 8200


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> dentro en tef a 14,47 con mucho miedo jeje





comparto-piso dijo:


> dentro tb en repsol a 13,97 miedo me da porque ahora mismo tengo el 50% de mi capital invertido entre repsol y telf




Señor ten piedad, Cristo ten piedad.... 


Con un par..., si señor... 



Saludos


----------



## comparto-piso (27 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Señor ten piedad, Cristo ten piedad....
> 
> 
> Con un par..., si señor...
> ...



no me tortureis jeje


----------



## comparto-piso (27 Ene 2009)

pues vaya esto va abajo


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

No lo creo, hemos cerrado la tercera bajista, ahora que venga el rebote!


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> pues vaya esto va abajo



De momento TEL y REP aguantan ahí hamijo... ¿qué señales te hicieron meterte...? ¿Qué te iluminó...? 


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2009)

Rotos los minimos anuales de telefonica


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> dentro tb en repsol a 13,97 miedo me da porque ahora mismo tengo el 50% de mi capital invertido entre repsol y telf



que tengas mucha suerte, aventurero


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

Hoy en GAMESA están soltando muchos papelitos.... puede bajar más.... yo entraría a 11,00€

REPSOL está soltando muchos....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2009)

Dentro de telefonica a 14,21


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy en GAMESA están soltando muchos papelitos.... puede bajar más.... yo entraría a 11,00€
> 
> REPSOL está soltando muchos....



entra en GAM, entra


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

ACC GAMESA **OTC**	OTC BB USA	ES0143416115	16,50	USD	+1,00	+6,451%	


Ayer GAMESA subio +6,45 over the counter USA.


----------



## comparto-piso (27 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> De momento TEL y REP aguantan ahí hamijo... ¿qué señales te hicieron meterte...? ¿Qué te iluminó...?
> 
> 
> Saludos



pues yo no sigo ningun metodo. Simplemente me dio por ahi. Yo de bolsa no tengo ni idea. 

Estoy cerca de tener que vender tef ya pierdo un 1,5%. Cuando me sale mal la operacion nunca dejo que pierda mas de un 3%.

ultimamente me habian salido casi todas bien. A ver hoy....


----------



## chudire (27 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ACC GAMESA **OTC**	OTC BB USA	ES0143416115	16,50	USD	+1,00	+6,451%
> 
> 
> Ayer GAMESA subio +6,45 over the counter USA.



Perdona,
Qué datos son estos?


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

JP MORGAN está acaparando GAMESAS.


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

chudire dijo:


> Perdona,
> Qué datos son estos?




Son datos del movimientos de ayer en USA, GAMESA.


----------



## chameleon (27 Ene 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Joder, Chameleon, ¿lo ves en 9000?, si no puede ni con el 8500, tiene menos fuerza que un puñetazo de Antonio Vega...




ya... pero nos hemos chocado con el suelo varias veces la semana pasada, toca iniciar un nuevo rebote, pero esta vez chocamos con la directriz bajista en unos 9000/9100

por enésima vez: estamos lateralistas, saltando entre 7800/9800. lo que pase en medio no lo sé, pero ahora estamos abajo y ahora vah'parriba

basta con que hoy suba cuando abran los americanos para que todo el mundo cierre cortos y subamos como la espuma


----------



## comparto-piso (27 Ene 2009)

los futuros del nasdaq otra vez ligeramente en negativo


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2009)

Empiezan los saldos....

El Confidencial Digital - Artículo - La cúpula del Grupo Prisa admite que la situación financiera ?es desesperada? y que ?todo está en venta?, incluida la Cadena SER o la Editorial Santillana

modo JurJur

Un dato. Cuando el desaparecido Jesús Polanco sacó Prisa a bolsa, la compañía estaba valorada en unos 6.000 millones de euros. Hoy ronda los 400 millones de euros


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

Dentro de GAMESA a 12,40€


----------



## chameleon (27 Ene 2009)

os acordáis de los cuadernillos de verano "vacaciones santillana" ?

los odiaba, me voy a poner corto en prisa xDDD


----------



## comparto-piso (27 Ene 2009)

me da mucho miedo me acabo de salir de tef en 14,31

casi un 1,5% de perdida contando las comisiones pero los futuros americanos estan cada vez peor y no me quiero arriesgar

mantengo las de repsol un poquito mas.


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2009)

hamijos!

Hoy no es día de largos, aun nos queda un buen trecho que bajar. El S&P aun no ha cerrado gap y lo tiene por abajo, por poner un ejemplo, pero es que también hemos perdido el canal bajista que teníamos en vigor desde el viernes en el Stoxx.

El momento de entrar largos hoy será cerca de los mínimos del viernes no antes.


----------



## comparto-piso (27 Ene 2009)

crees que deberia vender tb las de repsol asumiendo unas ligeras perdidas?


----------



## javso (27 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dentro de GAMESA a 12,40€



Yo las compré a 12,73. Me estoy pensando si comprar más. Pero últimamente Gamesa va mucho en función del Ibex, y Telefónica hoy va a arrastrar todo para abajo...


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

GAMESA USA, tiene nuevos pedidos, yo creo que GAMESA va a pegar un subidón pronto.


----------



## El río de la vida (27 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> *os acordáis de los cuadernillos de verano "vacaciones santillana" ?
> 
> los odiaba,* me voy a poner corto en prisa xDDD




Jajajajaajajajaja, que agudo.


----------



## pepeton (27 Ene 2009)

ibex 35 8203 -2,06%


----------



## javso (27 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GAMESA USA, tiene nuevos pedidos, yo creo que GAMESA va a pegar un subidón pronto.



A qué llamamos pronto? Hoy?


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

Corto plazo....


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

Gamesa, considera que "ha recibido un castigo excesivo del mercado" tras la presentación de su estrategia para este año, y advierte de que es una de las compañías mejor posicionadas en energías renovables, en alza tras la victoria demócrata en Estados Unidos que llevó a Barack Obama a la Casa Blanca.

Máximo año: 36,18€ JUNIO 2008


----------



## Hagen (27 Ene 2009)

Todo se espa preparando para ir a ver minimos......

.....mañana Wells Frago..... y el viernes el PIB.

Más que ir a verlos a traspasarlos.


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2009)

El tema está plano, plano... hoygan... 



Saludos


----------



## comparto-piso (27 Ene 2009)

esto se hunde amigos. me salgo de repsol tb perdiendo otro 1% vaya mañanita

totalmente fuera. Ahora siento ser egoista pero a desear que baje mas


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

No sé.... me están tentando de nuevo esas repsoles a 13,80€


----------



## Samzer (27 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Todo se espa preparando para ir a ver minimos......
> 
> .....mañana Wells Frago..... y el viernes el PIB.
> 
> Más que ir a verlos a traspasarlos.



Y la semana que viene el dato del paro del Reino, a ver con qué nos sorprenden.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2009)

el ibez (con z de zapatero) ha hecho un picado


----------



## comparto-piso (27 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No sé.... me están tentando de nuevo esas repsoles a 13,80€



yo vendi por la caida del precio del crudo... en los ultimos min un 4%


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No sé.... me están tentando de nuevo esas repsoles a 13,80€



Hasta que toque los 13 o menos yo no me meteria... pero tu mismo... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

Los futuros USA, de momento vienen en verde.


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los futuros USA, de momento vienen en verde.



ya hace rato... pero si a eso lo consideras verde... 




Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2009)

JAC 59 dijo:


> No sé yo
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1389332-post48.html



Gamesa esta estrangulada por muchos sitios.


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

Ya.... pero esto es una nueva burbuja con las renew, de cara a los gobiernos, todos sabemos que ahora no es rentable, pero en bolsa se está para especular.... y este año va a ser de las renovables, siempre es posible comprar el valor más abajo, quien diga que compra en mínimos y vende en max .... es un ........


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los futuros USA, de momento vienen en verde.



Si, el S&P acaba de tocar el gap hace poco, pero está haciendo la onda 4a hacia arriba desde que empezó la sesión.

Queda la 5a.


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

Tonuel.... altas dosís de adrenalina te esperan.... a qué esperas para mirar desde dentro?


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2009)

Y otra cosa más, los resultados de muchas empresas están saliendo malos con ganas hoy. Pocas excusas para no bajar tenemos ya.


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel.... altas dosís de adrenalina te esperan.... a qué esperas para mirar desde dentro?



A que rompamos mínimos... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2009)

De un link de Cárpatos:



> Paulson gana apostando a la baja por la banca inglesa
> Paulson gana apostando a la baja por la banca inglesa Imprimir Correo electrónico
> Martes 27 de Enero de 2009 13:03
> Consiguió unos beneficios millonarios (más de 1.100 millones de dólares en comisiones), apostando por la caída de valor de los activos subprime unos meses antes de que se desatase la crisis. Ahora ha vuelto a acertar con sus posiciones cortas, apostando por la caída de las acciones de Royal Bank of Scotland, según publica hoy Financial Times.
> ...



Este si que es un pájaro de cuidado.


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

Contradiciendo a MULDER, hoy vamos a verde.....


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

Credit Suisse rebaja a Antena 3 de 4,60 a 3,30


----------



## comparto-piso (27 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Contradiciendo a MULDER, hoy vamos a verde.....



si aciertas me quito el sombrero


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Ene 2009)

Vuelvo a casa y me encuentro a tef ostiándose.
Como que he vuelto a beneficio!! Ya estaba mosqueado.

A ver si el triángulo lo rompe pabajo.

Podemoooos!!

Edito:
Paulson se va a convertir en mi gurú espiritual.Futura inspiración forera.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Vuelvo a casa y me encuentro a tef ostiándose.
> Como que he vuelto a beneficio!! Ya estaba mosqueado.
> 
> A ver si el triángulo lo rompe pabajo.
> ...



Has tenido los huevos de ponerte corto en Telefónica y me parece que te vas a forrar.

A donpepito lo veo mucho más "wishfullthinkeante"

Y yo, ni lo uno ni lo otro, me paso medio día lamentándome de los aciertos no aprovechados y el otro medio respirando por las meteduras de pata no cometidas.


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Ene 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Has tenido los huevos de ponerte corto en Telefónica y me parece que te vas a forrar.
> 
> A donpepito lo veo mucho más "wishfullthinkeante"
> 
> Y yo, ni lo uno ni lo otro, me paso medio día lamentándome de los aciertos no aprovechados y el otro medio respirando por las meteduras de pata no cometidas.



Los compré a 14,5 el día 22,y he aguantado al límite confiando que,como peor, el Ibex no podría con los 8500.Ahora mis webos inician el descenso desde la tráquea,porque por encima de 14,80...chungo.

Uff!!


----------



## Tuerto (27 Ene 2009)

off topic, pero....

A www.bolsamania.es les acaban de hackear la web.


----------



## wsleone (27 Ene 2009)

Tuerto dijo:


> off topic, pero....
> 
> A http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/www.bolsamania.es les acaban de hackear la web.



: :

hola 

edito: ya lo han arreglado; esas pruebas se hacen de noche ....


----------



## wsleone (27 Ene 2009)

Curioso, USA subiendo y las bolsas europeas para abajo


----------



## Kujire (27 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

Hoy empieza la reunión de la FED, durará 2 días, ahora que no pueden bajar los tipos .. me pregunto qué estarán haciendo en este momento?

Por otro lado Obama visita a los líderes republicanos del congreso, para hacer piña ante la decisiones que se avecinan y mitigar su oposición al macro-plan-rescate-estímulo de Obama.

De momento vamos hacia arriba ... por poco, Hay noticias malas y otras peores pero* hay que estar atentos porque el impacto de las malas noticias de resultados puede estar empezando a descontarse.* *Todo parece indicar un cambio de leader, y al final aki lo único que se hace es el "follow tha leader"*

Los bancos de US son prácticamente insolventes, bueno y sin el prácticamente, lo son. Antes de la crisis los bancos tenían 1.8T$ de activos en sus balances, en la actualidad los bancos han "saneado" 1.4T$, lo que quiere decir que incluso con el dinero que falta del TARP, 0.35T$, no seráin suficientes para cubrir los 1.8T$. Por lo tanto, los bancos van a necesitar capitalizarse, ya sea públicamente (nacionalización) o privadamente. Esto es Vox Populi here....

Con esto os digo que, pintan bastos pero no todos los bastos nos llevan a los infiernos, capicci?? pues eso "tengan cuidado ahí afuera" pero no creo que nos "caigan una ondanada de oxxtias" en el corto plazo.

Tambień T*ODO EL MUNDO SABE que nos vamos a ir a los infiernos*, *lo importante akí es cuándo*, y la respuesta a esto la tiene un hawaiano de illinois, bien parecido. Hasta ese momento, bailamos ....

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hlOZNyIZqE4&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hlOZNyIZqE4&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Curioso, USA subiendo y las bolsas europeas para abajo



Pues el S&P también baja con ganas, acaba de detenerse en el gap, como pase de ahí (que pasará, sino no habría llegado) nos vamos a los infiernos (que además era lo pronosticado).


----------



## Hagen (27 Ene 2009)

como se agarra el dow a los 8100 el joio.......

Y sobre los bancos.... USA..... 

Fannie to ask for up to $16 Billion


----------



## wsleone (27 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues el S&P también baja con ganas, acaba de detenerse en el gap, como pase de ahí (que pasará, sino no habría llegado) nos vamos a los infiernos (que además era lo pronosticado).



Pues sí, parece que subidón artificial sin motivo alguno y poco a poco vuelta a la realidad 

edito: ¿habrá influído ésto? (no creo) , de bolsamania

El índice de confianza de los consumidores del Instituto Conference Board empeoró en el mes de enero y continúa situándose en mínimos históricos, ahora en los 37,7 puntos, frente a los 38,6 del mes anterior y en comparación con los 39,0 esperados. 

El subíndice de situación actual retrocedió ligeramente, hasta los 29,9 puntos, desde los 30,2, mientras que el subíndice de expectativas cayó moderadamente, hasta los 43,0, desde los 44,2 del mes previo.


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2009)

Hoy tenemos un día bajista pero aburridisimo, falta volatilidad, las resistencias/soportes se hacen eternos, etc. El que quiera marcha que venga mañana.


----------



## comparto-piso (27 Ene 2009)

en dow quiere subir pero no se atreve. Eso significa caidita inminente


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2009)

Atencion a PRISA 

+11%

Cuidado con los saldos

http://www.elconfidencialdigital.com/Articulo.aspx?IdObjeto=19387


----------



## wsleone (27 Ene 2009)

Es más facil acertar la primitiva que adivinar qué va a hacer la bolsa en los próximos cinco minutos


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2009)

No me meto en Telefonica ni harto de vino

¿Por qué cae Telefónica? Rumores sobre incumplimiento de guidance 2008

No se si lo sabeis pero algunas unidades de negocio de esta compañía politizada y enchufada son creadas para perder dinero. Aunque parezca que esto es la locura esto se hace esto para equilibrar y maquillar los disparates de balances que se realizan. Ahora me huelo que tienen que estar mas preocupados.


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Ene 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Atencion a PRISA
> 
> +11%
> 
> ...



como tiene que estar la cosa para esto de hyundai!!!

ahora, no creo que la gente que tema perder el empleo se compre un coche nuevo pese a esta medida


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Es más facil acertar la primitiva que adivinar qué va a hacer la bolsa en los próximos cinco minutos



Mirando el Ibex si que se puede tener la 'extraña' sensación de no tener ni pajolera idea de hacia donde se va a ir


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> como tiene que estar la cosa para esto de hyundai!!!
> 
> ahora, no creo que la gente que tema perder el empleo se compre un coche nuevo pese a esta medida



me he equivocado de enlace 

ya puse el correcto


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

A mi me gusta la volatibilidad, no me puedo imaginar las sesiones de hace unos años.....


----------



## Kujire (27 Ene 2009)

Hacedme caso, Calma Chica ... antes de tempestad ... yo soy toda oídos, recordad ... antes de un terremoto no hay temblores y lo que tenemos ahora son temblores.



> *wsleone* edito: ¿habrá influído ésto? (no creo) , de bolsamania
> 
> El índice de confianza de los consumidores del Instituto Conference Board empeoró en el mes de enero y continúa situándose en mínimos históricos, ahora en los 37,7 puntos, frente a los 38,6 del mes anterior y en comparación con los 39,0 esperados.



Buen ojo wsleone, había que darle una explicación a la caída del DOW y todo el mundo ha optado por esa que señalas. Temblorcillo


----------



## chameleon (27 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> A mi me gusta la volatibilidad, no me puedo imaginar las sesiones de hace unos años.....



cuando vuelva todo a la normalidad va a ser aburridísimo


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

Bueno chicos.... el ibex -1,00% NOW


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> A mi me gusta la volatibilidad, no me puedo imaginar las sesiones de hace unos años.....



Pues si te gusta la volatilidad deberías poder ponerte corto, durante los grandes periodos alcistas la volatilidad brilla por su ausencia, aunque también puedes ponerte largo y esperar tranquilo.


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2009)

Por cierto, el temblor es verídico, el terremoto llegará pero la parte mala es que lo hará cuando cierre el ibex, lo tenemos programado entre las 17:30 y las 18:00.

¡Estén atentos!


----------



## Hagen (27 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> como tiene que estar la cosa para esto de hyundai!!!
> 
> ahora, no creo que la gente que tema perder el empleo se compre un coche nuevo pese a esta medida



que tal va la Ría, has estado poniendo sacos terreros


----------



## wsleone (27 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hacedme caso, Calma Chica ... antes de tempestad ... yo soy toda oídos, recordad ... antes de un terremoto no hay temblores y lo que tenemos ahora son temblores.
> 
> 
> 
> Buen ojo wsleone, había que darle una explicación a la caída del DOW y todo el mundo ha optado por esa que señalas. Temblorcillo



pues el IBEX se pasa todo el día temblando p'arriba p'abajo no veas de qué forma, así que ya me contarás


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

Se me olvidó comentar que estaba dentro de repsol a 13,88€ unas cuantas a la cartera.... que está muy ligerita.


----------



## wsleone (27 Ene 2009)

HA VUELTO EL GUARDIAN DEL IBEX !!!!!!

jajaja que me da algooooooooo


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

JP MORGAN conoce algo de GAMESA ...... ESTÁ comprando y no suelta:

JPM MA +257.473 solo ha vendido 19.000 mucha acumulación


----------



## twetter (27 Ene 2009)

hola chicos,
una pregunta de novato pardillo, donde puedo comprar cortos y como??? tengo claro no, clarisimo que esto va para abajo y quisiera beneficiarme pero no se como la verdad.
se agradece cualquier ayuda
saludos,
twetter


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> JP MORGAN conoce algo de GAMESA ...... ESTÁ comprando y no suelta:
> 
> JPM MA +257.473 solo ha vendido 19.000 mucha acumulación



Mañana tocan largos, pero arrancaremos con gap a la baja, al menos en el ibex. Esto es lo más probable.


----------



## Hagen (27 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mañana tocan largos, pero arrancaremos con gap a la baja, al menos en el ibex. Esto es lo más probable.




Pues si te gusta la volatilidad deberías poder ponerte corto, durante los grandes periodos alcistas la volatilidad brilla por su ausencia, aunque también puedes ponerte largo y esperar tranquilo

Cambias de opinión???


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> JP MORGAN conoce algo de GAMESA ...... ESTÁ comprando y no suelta:
> 
> JPM MA +257.473 solo ha vendido 19.000 mucha acumulación



donde puedes ver esto, joven?


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Pues si te gusta la volatilidad deberías poder ponerte corto, durante los grandes periodos alcistas la volatilidad brilla por su ausencia, aunque también puedes ponerte largo y esperar tranquilo
> 
> Cambias de opinión???



Creo que deberías releer bien ese texto de arriba y tratar de comprenderlo.

edito: Si te refieres a que para mañana espero largos, pues en principio no he cambiado de opinión, lo que ocurre es que desde el ticket que di el viernes a hoy se ha cambiado todo lo que iba a suceder por un dia, es decir lo de mañana yo lo esperaba para el jueves, lo de hoy para el miercoles y asi...


----------



## Mckensy (27 Ene 2009)

hola a todos.
Vaya gráfico está tomando hoy el dow,no?
Y bueno, me da la impresión que estos dias venideros , incluso semanas, va a haber más dias en verde que en rojo, pero bueno ya veremos.

Por cierto, alguien me puede recomendar alguna demo para practicar con cortos (cfd´s y futuros)




salu2.


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

Yo tengo el servicio de pago y te saca noticias, compras, puedes operar con tu broker directamente con el soft, etc.

Virtualchart.


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

Al FINAL hemos cerrado medianamente mejor de lo que muchos esperaban... inversores de poca fé!


----------



## Hagen (27 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que deberías releer bien ese texto de arriba y tratar de comprenderlo.
> 
> edito: Si te refieres a que para mañana espero largos, pues en principio no he cambiado de opinión, lo que ocurre es que desde el ticket que di el viernes a hoy se ha cambiado todo lo que iba a suceder por un dia, es decir lo de mañana yo lo esperaba para el jueves, lo de hoy para el miercoles y asi...



Es que hoy a sido un día raro, raro....... esto por cerrar mis cortos y levarme las plusvalias, y volver a abrirlos más arriba.

Son de esos días plomizos, pero creo que tenemos que ir a ver minimos...

Veremos que pasa mañana, todavia hay muchas horas de negociación de los americanos.

Gracias


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Es que hoy a sido un día raro, raro....... esto por cerrar mis cortos y levarme las plusvalias, y volver a abrirlos más arriba.
> 
> Son de esos días plomizos, pero creo que tenemos que ir a ver minimos...
> 
> ...



Si ahora mismo puedes cerrarte mejor esperate un poco más tarde, si no puedes cerrarte yo vendería en la apertura fijándose en el mínimo del día que debería hacerlo poco después.


----------



## Kujire (27 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... Capitolio*

Obama llega al Capitolio ... 

Es probable que hay corrillo de palmer@s al salir


----------



## Kujire (27 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... Ponzi's friends*

... más carteristas



> FBI detiene a Nicolas Cosmo, por una estafa piramidal de 400M$ que ha podido afectar a 1500 inversores. Al parecer a través de hipotecas/préstamos puente para la construcción de edificios. Ha pasado al noche en la cárcel y se interrogado en Long Island. (Este ya tiene antecedentes por otros delitos de estafa...)
> 
> Cosmo tenía más de 1500 inversores y lo ha perdido todo, incluso 80M$ los perdió en bolsa
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ... más carteristas



A este paso Wall Street va a quedarse sin hedge funds


----------



## Kujire (27 Ene 2009)

*B*



Mulder dijo:


> A este paso Wall Street va a quedarse sin hedge funds



calla calla que me los quitan de las manos

Por cierto, info sólo para ti, 

[modo susurro ON]



> 1.-El jueves se espera explicación parcial o adelanto del plan de Obama por Tim
> 2.-Este viernes se espera un noticia que podría ser buena ... reactivación de un mercado que estaba muy quieto&parado y que es fundamental para la gente
> 3.-PSSSSSsssss ...sabemos que también hay malas noticias....



Pista: mira quién sube ...

Dow 8,216.31 *+100.28 (1.24%)*
S&P 500 849.75 *+13.18 (1.58%)*
Nasdaq 1,511.60 *+22.14 (1.49%)*


----------



## Kujire (27 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News .... Oficina del Presidente*

Citi quiere comprar un nuevo Jet Dassault Falcon 7X ...







... pero Obama les dice que ese avión no vuela para ellos, punto&pelota. Citi tiene préstamos con el congreso por más de 45B$ ... La razón de Citi: Citi lo quería comprar para tener un avión más ecológico de los que tiene. ... pues va a ser que no ... ESLOQUEHAY



> Obama ha comunicado que va a intentar el máximo apoyo a su plan de estímulo, "Sé que no lo voy a tener al 100%, pero voy a trabajar para conseguirlo"
> 
> Los republicanos han considerado muy positivo esta reunión, y le entregaremos nuestra propuesta el viernes. Creo que hemos disfrutado de una buena conversación y creo que el presidente también ha disfrutado con nosotros. Estamos ansiosos de trabajar con los Demócratas para pasar esta ley lo mejor que nos sea posible. Estamos muy agradecido por el espíritu del presidente, sin embargo el congreso nos ha excluido, la ley que los Democratas traen mañana no nos gusta, pero este cambio con el presidente a la cabeza es muy buen punto. Nosostros creemos que los recortes de impuestos no son suficientes, estamos de acuerdo en muchos pero creemos que no son suficientes.



Obama al "vuelo" en las escaleras ...



> Los ciudadanos quieren que nos pongamos a trabajar YA, y hagamos algo para generar puestos de trabajo, y tenemos que pasar este plan lo antes posible, usaremos partes de mi plan partes de los repúblicanos,* también tenemos que lidiar con los activos tóxicos que están en los balancecs de los bancos*, soy muy consciente que lo podemos hacer, pero tenemos que dejar la política aparte y ponernos a trabajar juntos. *El plan de estímulo es sólo una pierna de esta mesa*



Bueno bueno, hoy acabamos verde verde, y todo sigue de acuerdo al plan  Con todos los problemas que hay por akí, se agradece que por lo menos se intenten cosas nuevas, dialogando con todos, no negándose a tomar una idea de los otros, sin la soberbia habitual de los políticos. Durante el día me coincide ver a mśa de uno con la cajita de pertenencias circulando, la situación es dificil, la prestación por desempleo no es como en Europa, no hay la salida de opositar, mucha gente que pensaba jubilarse no puede porque sus pensiones se ha esfumado, ... la realidad es muy compleja y está patente todo el tiempo, quizás eso provoca que esta sociedad con sus errores y aciertos sea muy dinámica y las cosas/proyectos se pongan en marcha, sinceramente es algo de agradecer. Este hombre sólo ha traido esperanza con él, increible


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Ene 2009)

No tengo claro lo del verde si no lo apaña la mano de DIOS.
DJI HCH gigante ante la resistencia 8200.Podemos volver a 8100

Hasta mañana

Pooodeeemoooosss!!


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2009)

Señores tengo noticias frescas!

Presten atención, tengo una buena noticia para los don pepitos y una mala para los tonueles. He visto la luz (siempre ocurre cuando me equivoco y eso pasó ayer)

Acabo de reanalizar el mercado y he podido unir algunos cabos que tenía sueltos esta semana. Resulta que ahora estamos en una tendencia alcista de corto plazo, el objetivo de la tendencia son los 2450 en el Stoxx (de momento, esto será revisado en breve). Esta es la razón por la que hoy se quería bajar pero se ha hecho a trancas y barrancas, de forma aburrida y espesa, aun nos queda un mínimo del día por cubrir, pero siendo las horas que son no se si lo lograremos porque esta cota aun queda muy por debajo de los niveles actuales, aunque yo no pierdo la esperanza, nada impide que una tendencia repentina nos lleve hasta allí rápidamente.

Mañana será día de largos.

Se debería esperar a la apertura de mercado para ver por donde van los tiros y entrar en cualquier cosa que parezca el mínimo del día. Esta tendencia debería durar hasta el viernes, como mínimo, pero dependerá de la fuerza que tenga, aunque el marco temporal parece coincidir bastante con el timing de los niveles a alcanzar. 

El jueves tendremos dia revuelto arriba y abajo. 

Probablemente los americanos nos lleven durante un rato hacia los cortos por la tarde.

El viernes deberían alcanzarse los máximos de toda la semana.

Y hasta aquí el plan previsto para la semana, que lo disfruten.


----------



## Kujire (27 Ene 2009)

Te toca esperar, cierra cortos mientras puedas ... hoy no necesita ninguna mano para acabar en green


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Te toca esperar, cierra cortos mientras puedas ... hoy no necesita ninguna mano para acabar en green



[modo cremoso: on]
Siento tener que defraudarte porque me caes bien, pero el mercado lo mueven los leoncios y yo no puedo pararlos solito.
[modo cremoso: off}



edito: hace ya muchas horas que estoy cerrado.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2009)

Mañana preparad la vaselina para los accionistas del SAN (me incluyo)

El Santander devolverá el 100% de la inversión inicial a los clientes afectados - Yahoo! Finanzas

El ostion puede ser de aupa


----------



## Jucari (27 Ene 2009)

Una pregunta fuera de hilo....

En mi empresa a ocurrido una cosa extraña, Han propuesto un ERE de 24 personas de las cuales una es mi hermano, pero desde dirección le han prometido que solo lo han incluido para hacer el ERE mas hinchado, que enseguida que lo aprueben lo quitan del expediente....Mi pregunta va por aqui.....Cuando se acepta el ERE,TODAS las personas del ERE van a la calle???..o pueden retirar la empresa las que no les interese????


Curiososo...la verdad....


----------



## Kujire (27 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> [modo cremoso: on]
> Siento tener que defraudarte porque me caes bien, pero el mercado lo mueven los leoncios y yo no puedo pararlos solito.
> [modo cremoso: off}





[Modo Leonci@ ON]
hmmm ... esta noche ceno ositos ... *que ricos los ositos* ....
[Modo Leonci@ OFF


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2009)

Me alegro por algunos, la asociacion de huerfanos de la polícia, creo que tenía invertido 300.000,00€ por los demás ..... q se jod....... incluido the royal family.


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Ene 2009)

Joder que analisis mas preciso me dejas asombrado, como se cumpla seguire tus consejos a rajatabla 

Por curiosidad, vives de la bolsa o solo lo haces en plan aficionado ?


----------



## Samzer (27 Ene 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Una pregunta fuera de hilo....
> 
> En mi empresa a ocurrido una cosa extraña, Han propuesto un ERE de 24 personas de las cuales una es mi hermano, pero desde dirección le han prometido que solo lo han incluido para hacer el ERE mas hinchado, que enseguida que lo aprueben lo quitan del expediente....Mi pregunta va por aqui.....Cuando se acepta el ERE,TODAS las personas del ERE van a la calle???..o pueden retirar la empresa las que no les interese????
> 
> ...



Siempre he visto los EREs hechos o practicamente hechos y no conozco muy bien si eso es posible pero no me cuadra, porque una vez aprobado tanto por la empresa, sindicatos y administración ya no hay remedio, eso de aprobado, ¿Por cual de las tres partes?

Ten en cuenta que los EREs van con nombre y apellidos, si en la empresa teneis algún delegado sindical que sea digno de confianza, preguntale que te sabrá decir todos los tejemanejes o si puedes a algún amigo/conocido abogado laboralista.

De cualquier manera, suerte, la cosa está jodida y cualquier precaución es poca.


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Joder que analisis mas preciso me dejas asombrado, como se cumpla seguire tus consejos a rajatabla
> 
> Por curiosidad, vives de la bolsa o solo lo haces en plan aficionado ?



Intento vivir de la bolsa pero unos días se gana y otros se pierde, el resultado que cuenta es a la larga. Tengo un sistema que suelo seguir todos o casi todos los días, y los pronósticos que publico aquí están algo relacionados con el sistema que sigo, aunque no tienen una relación tan estrecha como podría parecer a priori.

Además de eso pruebo varios tipos de sistemas constantemente, muchos se me ocurren a raiz de otros sistemas que ya uso o he usado antes, y saco todas las estadísticas que puedo de ellos, sobre todo de los dos últimos años. El sistema que uso ahora tiene la capacidad de ganar o no perder (salir plano) de un 95% (realmente llega al 98% si se permite algo más de riesgo), aunque solo gana en un 62% según estadísticas, pero si no pierde no está mal ¿verdad? 

De todas formas el sistema está restringido a ciertos horarios, se podría ganar más en caso de abrir el horario pero el riesgo aumentaría bastante y no tengo estadísticas para eso, aunque a veces lo pruebo y me suele salir bien la cosa.


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Ene 2009)

Pues esos resultados me parecen increibles. Mi mas sincera enhorabuena.


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Joder que analisis mas preciso me dejas asombrado, como se cumpla seguire tus consejos a rajatabla



*[modo hijodeputa on]*


Tu hazle caso a Mulder que te vas a forrar... 


*[modo hijodeputa off]*




Jucari dijo:


> En mi empresa a ocurrido una cosa extraña, Han propuesto un ERE de 24 personas de las cuales una es mi hermano, pero desde dirección le han prometido que solo lo han incluido para hacer el ERE mas hinchado, que enseguida que lo aprueben lo quitan del expediente....Mi pregunta va por aqui.....Cuando se acepta el ERE,TODAS las personas del ERE van a la calle???..o pueden retirar la empresa las que no les interese????



No tengo ni idea, pero le deseo suerte... 


Saludos


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Ene 2009)

Por cierto, el otro dia me instale el qtstalker pero no fui capaz de sincronizar con ningun stock, simplemente para ver la cotizacion en la aplicacion. Me podrias explicar los pasos a seguir para ver por ejemplo la cotizacion de AIG ?


----------



## Hagen (27 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *[modo hijodeputa on]*
> 
> 
> Tu hazle caso a Mulder que te vas a forrar...
> ...



juas juas juas...............

Yo a veces gano, a veces pierdo............ pero desde que conozco este foro me parto.....

Mi novia me dice, ale te dejo con tus amiguitos del foro.....

Os dejo......mañana más y mejor.
Por cierto Mulder te basa en cerrar cortos por el HCH invertido??



Como mola Tonuel en [modo Pabajista] como inversor pierde toda la gracia...


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Por cierto, el otro dia me instale el qtstalker pero no fui capaz de sincronizar con ningun stock, simplemente para ver la cotizacion en la aplicacion. Me podrias explicar los pasos a seguir para ver por ejemplo la cotizacion de AIG ?



Menu Tools -> Quotes

Eliges: Yahoo y pasas a la siguiente.

Method : History
Pulsas el tercer icono (el de más a la derecha que es una especie de folio blanco)
Escribes AIG en mayúsculas
Escribes las fechas de inicio y fin
Pulsas el primer icono (el de más a la izquierda con un icono de conexión)

Se descarga el quote y le das a 'done'

Una vez cerrada la ventana miras en la lista en blanco los iconos de arriba, pulsas el primero, el de más arriba a la izquierda, deberías ver 'AIG' o 'US' en la lista. Pulsas sobre ellos y verás el gráfico.


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> jPor cierto Mulder te basa en cerrar cortos por el HCH invertido??



No, pero lo he visto justo después de terminar el análisis y porque lo decía Cárpatos. Yo no los busco mucho, además mi objetivo no coincide exactamente con el de Cárpatos.


----------



## chameleon (27 Ene 2009)

que curioso

hoy BSN BI (Santander) han comprado 4mm de títulos del bbva y han vendido 3mm (total +1mm)
y BBVA BI ha hecho lo contrario, han comprado 2mm del bbva y han vendido 4,7mm (total -2,7mm)

por cierto, para los que se quedaron un poco rezagados como yo en solaria. mañana calentón del bueno, objetivo 2,34 (y a salirse toca), aunque puede llegar más alto. atentos cuando compren más de 60k títulos a ver a cuanto sube. estoy seguro que puede seguir unos céntimos más arriba el jueves, pero paso de arriesgar


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Ene 2009)

Gracias Mulder, lo habia hecho asi como dices pero en fechas le habia puesto un dia nada mas para ver un intradia y claro no me mostraba una mierda. Ahora vi que hay un desplegable donde puedes poner Weekly, Daily, 60 min, etc (lo tenia en Daily entonces clara me ponia una raya nada mas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Ene 2009)

coto mode on:

el dia 6 de febrero las bolsas abriran el grifo, apuntaros esa fecha!!

a saco  abierto a tope... 

coto mode off


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ene 2009)

la bolsa no ha acabado mal en EEUU, no?


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Ene 2009)

mañana tenemos subiditas al ppio... yahoo tira para arriba en los after muy fuerte


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Ene 2009)

japon: aterrizaje suave, a ver como acaba... bnybs


----------



## Hagen (28 Ene 2009)

subida del +0.6% de los japos.

Y futuros al alza por el aumento en la partida de ayuda de los americanos.

En casa, tenemos el Santander con madoff y peores resultados de los esperados para el BBVA.
BBVA retribuira con acciones el dividendo.


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Buenos días.

Hoy BBVA nos dará una buena alegria!

El beneficio neto de BBVA cayó un 18,1% en 2008, hasta 5.020 millones


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy hemos arrancado fuerte, pero es solo una muestra de lo que se nos depara hoy, aun tenemos que bajar para cerrar el agujerito que hemos dejado en el comienzo. En cuanto ese agujero se tape será el momento adecuado para ponerse largo.

Los americanos empezarán la sesión de las 15:30 bajando un poco seguramente, tras el mínimo del día de los gringos también será un buen momento para ponerse largo, lo malo es que esto quiere decir que tendremos una mañana algo más bajista de lo que me esperaba.


----------



## Samzer (28 Ene 2009)

*Spanish stocks - Factors to watch on Wednesday*

MADRID, Jan 28 (Reuters) - The following Spanish stocks may be affected by newspaper reports and other factors on Wednesday. Reuters has not verified the newspaper reports, and cannot vouch for their accuracy:

BBVA (BBVA.MC)

Spain's second largest bank BBVA will announce a dividend against 2008 results to be paid in shares rather than cash on Wednesday, El Pais reported, citing unnamed market sources.

The bank is expected to post a 1.0 pct rise in recurrent net profit in 2008 before the market opens, though focus will be on credit quality in the fourth quarter amid Spain's deepening economic slowdown. [ID:nLR566505]

SACRY VALLEHERMOSO (SVO.MC)

Savings bank Caixa Galicia plans to sell its 3 percent stake in Sacyr some time this year, Expansion reported, citing unnamed financial sources.

SPANAIR

A Catalan investment fund, in which the Catalan and Barcelona governments have a stake, is finalising a bid for SAS' (SAS.ST) Spanish airline Spanair, Spanish press reported on Wednesday.

SANTANDER (SAN.MC)

Spain's Santander (SAN.MC) will compensate all private clients who suffered losses in the alleged Bernard Madoff fraud, the bank said on Tuesday.

The bank will issue 1.38 billion euros ($1.82 billion) in preferential shares with an annual 2 percent coupon to finance the move, it said.

[ID:nN27464121]

IBERIA (IBLA.MC)

The Spanish air carrier will hold its Investor Day on Wednesday where it will unveil its Plan Director with strategies for 2009-11.

Spanish stocks - Factors to watch on Wednesday | Reuters


----------



## javso (28 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> Los americanos empezarán la sesión de las 15:30 bajando un poco seguramente, tras el mínimo del día de los gringos también será un buen momento para ponerse largo, lo malo es que esto quiere decir que tendremos una mañana algo más bajista de lo que me esperaba.



Pues los futuros vienen subiendo fuerte:
1,5% en el Dow Jones, 1,9% en el S&P 500 y 1,77% en el Nasdaq.


----------



## robergarc (28 Ene 2009)

Buenos días.

¿Algún motivo por el que Repsol haya abierto en rojo, con casi todos los demás en verde?

¿Qué le pasa?


----------



## Samzer (28 Ene 2009)

Aquí está la noticia sobre el Plan Director ese que salía en Reuters, no tenía ni idea de su existencia, lo enlazo por si a alguno le interesa y cree que pueda afectar al comportamiento de Iberia, aunque lo dudo.

Iberia diseña un plan director para ganar lo mismo incluso en tiempos de crisis - 28/01/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Repsol se tiene que girar durante la mañana, quizás la bajada del precio en el barril, ayer cayó un -9,00%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Repsol se tiene que girar durante la mañana, quizás la bajada del precio en el barril, ayer cayó un -9,00%



Desde el día 20 ha intentado 4 veces el 14,4€ y no logra pasarlo.

Saludos...

Por cierto, estoy probando el interactivo de bolsa de renta4. Alguien lo ha tocado? Gracias de antemano...


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto, estoy probando el interactivo de bolsa de renta4. Alguien lo ha tocado? Gracias de antemano...



¿link?

(+10 carácteres)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿link?
> 
> (+10 carácteres)



Pues http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/www.renta4.com  Te tienes que registrar, te dan 15 días de tiempo real gratis y contrataciones virtuales. Opera con CFD's, mercados internacionales, futuros... hace análisis de acciones.... Los gráficos interactivos son bastante completos, pero la operativa de compra-venta no la he utilizado (estoy de prueba) y por eso preguntaba si alguien la había tocado.

Saludos...

Por cierto: Alemania: IPC de Brandemburgo baja 0,5% hasta interanual del +0,9%


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/www.renta4.com  Te tienes que registrar, te dan 15 días de tiempo real gratis y contrataciones virtuales. Opera con CFD's, mercados internacionales, futuros... hace análisis de acciones.... Los gráficos interactivos son bastante completos, pero la operativa de compra-venta no la he utilizado (estoy de prueba) y por eso preguntaba si alguien la había tocado.
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Por cierto: Alemania: IPC de Brandemburgo baja 0,5% hasta interanual del +0,9%



Acabo de registrarme para ver que tal, pero ya veo que las comisiones son 1 euro más altas que con mi actual broker


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Acabo de registrarme para ver que tal, pero ya veo que las comisiones son 1 euro más altas que con mi actual broker



1€ es de pobres Mulder , aquí hablamos de miles, si no ni hablamos... 
Ya me contarás, gracias...

Saludos...

IBEX 8465 +1,38%


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Si todo marcha como ahora, GAMESA va a pegar el subidón......... los americanos nos darán el empuje!

Quienes están dentro de GAMESA?


----------



## chudire (28 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si todo marcha como ahora, GAMESA va a pegar el subidón......... los americanos nos darán el empuje!
> 
> Quienes están dentro de GAMESA?



Estás con GAM a saco. COmo las tienes?


----------



## Neumann (28 Ene 2009)

La volatilidad de la bolsa es para acojonarse.


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Gamesa a 12,40€ .............


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 1€ es de pobres Mulder , aquí hablamos de miles, si no ni hablamos...
> Ya me contarás, gracias...
> 
> Saludos...
> ...



Pues eso mismo, cada 500 entradas/salidas son ¡1000 euros a apoquinar! en forma de bonitas comisiones. Cuantas menos comisiones mucho mejor porque a la larga eso se nota mucho.


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Hay brokers que tienen una tarifa plana, te cobran siempre un máximo por operación .... + los canones de bolsa.


----------



## javso (28 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si todo marcha como ahora, GAMESA va a pegar el subidón......... los americanos nos darán el empuje!
> 
> Quienes están dentro de GAMESA?



Estoy dentro, a 12,73


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues eso mismo, cada 500 entradas/salidas son ¡1000 euros a apoquinar! en forma de bonitas comisiones. Cuantas menos comisiones mucho mejor porque a la larga eso se nota mucho.



Mulder con quien operas IGMarkets?


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mulder con quien operas IGMarkets?



Con Interdin.


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay brokers que tienen una tarifa plana, te cobran siempre un máximo por operación .... + los canones de bolsa.



En futuros las comisiones son por contrato y siempre fijas, no hay cánones de bolsa ni nada parecido, es fácil hacer cálculos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Ene 2009)

la prueba del 9 se ha roto, el oro ya no vale las 9 veces que deberia el precio del petroleo.... jeje, nos ha jodido..... en bloomberg dicen


la FED hoy se reune: que hará? 2 opciones parecen ser: bajar la tasa de dto. y comprar cromos a largo plazo, no?

coto mode on
apuntaros el 6 de febrero
coto mode off


----------



## chameleon (28 Ene 2009)

felicidades esas gamesas

azkuna que dices del 6 feb?


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Gracias, voy a esperar hasta la apertura de los americanos.... ya que estamos dentro.... parece q este rebote tiene bastante potencial.


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> coto mode on:
> 
> el dia 6 de febrero las bolsas abriran el grifo, apuntaros esa fecha!!
> 
> ...



chamaleon, es que hoy es el dia que se dicen datos al tum tum, sin fuentes, asi que yo digo eso


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2009)

La CNE no actuará en el aumento de participación de Enel en Endesa mientras respete inversiones y suministro

Economía.- La CNE no actuará en el aumento de participación de Enel en Endesa mientras respete inversiones y suministro. europapress.es

Enel ejecutará en 3 fases su escalada en Endesa y dejará las renovables para el final, según JP Morgan

Economía/Empresa- Enel ejecutará en 3 fases su escalada en Endesa y dejará las renovables para el final, según JP Morgan. europapress.es


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Ene 2009)

datos con fuentes:

Economía.- La CNE no actuará en el aumento de participación de Enel en Endesa mientras respete inversiones y suministro. europapress.es

Economía/Finanzas.- La CNMV advierte sobre tres compañías y dos fondos que no están autorizados. europapress.es


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Endesa está remontando, esta mañana hemos visto los 24,25€


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

IBR, ha hecho intradía de sus max a 3,36€ pero no aguanta....... tiene mucha resistencia en los 3,30€ está mejor posicionada para un subidón SOLARIA....


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Ene 2009)

la noticia de lo de enel.... por eso igual


por cierto tonuel, he estado mirando.. y te recomiendo 2 valores: canon y panasonic.... jeje pero para ponerles en breve el ISO ese


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Hasta la semana que viene no tengo más liquidez, voy a mantener hasta el viernes, dependiendo como cerremos el jueves.

Tonuel, con lo que te gusta el mercado y estás fuera.... no me lo puedo creer!


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

San +6,43% arghhhhh!!!!


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Seis detenidos en España por una estafa de 600 millones en la bolsa británica

Ya comentamos la noticia hace unas semanas, pero se vé que estos amigos se han ido a Ejpain para seguir con el chollo.


Seis detenidos en España por una estafa de 600 millones en la bolsa británica. europapress.es


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> San +6,43% arghhhhh!!!!



es lo que tiene decir que va a ganar 8876 minolles.... un 9% mas......bobojista, cuantos habia previsto?


----------



## chameleon (28 Ene 2009)

deja donpepito, con el san no se juega

ibex disparado, tenemos hasta los 9000/9100, digamos que sube mañana jueves y el viernes, y a salirse, porque confluyen la directriz bajista principal y resistencias de los grandes. 

si lo pasa ya habrá tiempo de meterse


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Ene 2009)

quicir, esto los tiburones ya lo saben.... y dentro de una hora.... lo sabran ya todos


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Si.... vamos a esperar acontecimientos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Ene 2009)

yo quiero ver especialmente si el Tier1 llega al 8% despues de la ampliacion y el ratio de cobertura esta por encima de 100 o no


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Por otro lado... IBERDROLA, está desarrollando los OPEN METER, una solución para autogestionar los famosos contadores de la luz / gas.... sin la necesidad de lectura manual.

Ya era hora.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ene 2009)

sinceramente me alegro por lo del SAN (pq estoy metido) pero no lo entiendo


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Tienes oportunidad de salirte del SAN, o aguantar... en subasta... quizás veamos el +10,00% ..... mis felicitaciones por mantener el valor.


----------



## tonuel (28 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por cierto tonuel, he estado mirando.. y te recomiendo 2 valores: canon y panasonic.... jeje pero para ponerles en breve el ISO ese







donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel, con lo que te gusta el mercado y estás fuera.... no me lo puedo creer!



: joder... se descuida uno y me encuentro con ésto... :


Disfrutad mientras podais porque yo estoy ocupado, pero el viernes vuelvo... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Esos seguidores GAMESA, hemos llegado a 3,20€ 

Las manos fuertes no se equivocan... ayer las recomendamos!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2009)

donpepito desde donde ves las operaciones de las manidas manos fuertes?


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Somos nosotros ----modo ironico on------


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Shell y Exxon, posibles nuevos socios para Repsol

MADRID, 28 ENE. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Sacyr sigue necesitando desprenderse del 20% que tiene en Repsol, lo que hace que los expertos del sector hagan sus apuestas sobre las mejores alternativas a la rusa Lukoil. En ellas parten como favoritas Royal Dutch Shell y Exxon, según Negocio. La inmobiliaria espera poder propiciar la entrada de una compañía del sector que maximizase el precio de salida.

Shell es unas de las principales candidatas puesto que la petrolera española tiene una actividad refinera de primer orden que permitiría a la británica crear importantes sinergias y conseguir un dowstream más rentable. Esto haría que la compañía consiguiera crecer de modo inorgánico y compensar sus desinversiones llevadas a cabo en refinerías.

Para el gigante norteamericano ExxonMobil, Repsol podría tener un enorme interés por el posicionamiento de la española en Brasil y por la factible integración de los activos downstream que la americana posee en Argentina, Chile, Brasil, Paraguay y Uruguay.

Otras opciones que se barajan son la francesa Total, la italiana Eni y la británica BP, pero estas compañías tienen diferentes motivos para no convertirse en nuevos socios de la petrolera española.


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

MADRID, 28 (EUROPA PRESS)

El consejo de administración de Telefónica aprobó hoy una propuesta de actualización del importe del dividendo a pagar con cargo al ejercicio 2009 hasta situarlo en 1,15 euros por acción, informó la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

Este importe supone un 15% más con respecto al dividendo de un euro anunciado en octubre por el presidente de la compañía, César Alierta, para el ejercicio 2008.

Además, la operadora indicó que su intención es mantener la práctica actual de fraccionar el pago del dividendo en dos tramos.


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Shell y Exxon, posibles nuevos socios para Repsol
> 
> MADRID, 28 ENE. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Sacyr sigue necesitando desprenderse del 20% que tiene en Repsol, lo que hace que los expertos del sector hagan sus apuestas sobre las mejores alternativas a la rusa Lukoil. En ellas parten como favoritas Royal Dutch Shell y Exxon, según Negocio. La inmobiliaria espera poder propiciar la entrada de una compañía del sector que maximizase el precio de salida.
> 
> ...



Downstream inorgánico!

Anda que se inventan unos nombres solo para decir: queremos calentar el valor y ya no sabemos comorl!


----------



## javso (28 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esos seguidores GAMESA, hemos llegado a 3,20€
> 
> Las manos fuertes no se equivocan... ayer las recomendamos!



Yo las quiero ver a 13,30 para vender...


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Necesitamos un buen calentón en REPSOL.... ha superado los 14,50€ vamos para arriba!


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2009)

De Cárpatos:



> Wells Fargo [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Da resultados de pérdidas de -0,79$, peores que los +0,33$ esperados. Comenta que la integración de Wachovia va bien y que ésta registró pérdidas de 11.200 millones de dólares en el último trimestre.



Esta es la excusa para hoy que nos va a fastidiar la apertura de los gringos y probablemente el resto de la sesión hasta el cierre europeo, de todas formas ya hemos alcanzado el objetivo máximo del día, podríamos subir algo más pero lo dudo un poco.


----------



## Kujire (28 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... UP UP UP UP!!!*



Mulder dijo:


> De Cárpatos:
> 
> 
> 
> Esta es la excusa para hoy que nos va a fastidiar la apertura de los gringos y probablemente el resto de la sesión hasta el cierre europeo, de todas formas ya hemos alcanzado el objetivo máximo del día, podríamos subir algo más pero lo dudo un poco.



No te preocupes Mulder, hoy vamos como cohetes, incluso WF sube, veo mucha avaricia en el mercado... Efecto Obama ... hasta que salgan las notas de la FED, y que desde el congreso nos bajen los humos ...

Enhorabuena a los que están largos olé esos SAN! 

... a mis Endesitas las veo un poco paradas


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ene 2009)

kujire dijo:


> no Te Preocupes Mulder, Hoy Vamos Como Cohetes, Incluso Wf Sube, Veo Mucha Avaricia En El Mercado:d... Efecto Obama ... Hasta Que Salgan Las Notas De La Fed, Y Que Desde El Congreso Nos Bajen Los Humos ...
> 
> Enhorabuena A Los Que Están Largos *olé Esos San! *
> 
> ... A Mis Endesitas Las Veo Un Poco Paradas



San...san...san....:d


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> No te preocupes Mulder, hoy vamos como cohetes, incluso WF sube, veo mucha avaricia en el mercado... Efecto Obama ... hasta que salgan las notas de la FED, y que desde el congreso nos bajen los humos ...
> 
> Enhorabuena a los que están largos olé esos SAN!
> 
> ... a mis Endesitas las veo un poco paradas



Pues resulta que también pasa esto:



> Mundo Hedge Fund [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precisamente estamos ahora mismo en esa zona de resistencia, pero esto lo acabo de ver ahora, no tiene que ver con mi análisis.


----------



## Tupper (28 Ene 2009)

Mieeeeeeeeeeeeeeerda, me he perdido el subidón por estar fuera 

aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

ENDESA- Enel encuentra dos interesados en su red de gas, con la que financiará la escalada en Endesa, según la prensa

Economía.- Enel encuentra dos interesados en su red de gas, con la que financiará la escalada en Endesa, según la prensa - 28/01/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## chameleon (28 Ene 2009)

parece que USA aguanta la subida ...


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2009)

Pero no se preocupen si esta tarde bajamos, mantengan porque vamos a tener tendencia alcista hasta el viernes (de momento), esto solo será una pequeña corrección de nada, no es lógico subir tan fuerte sin corregir.


----------



## Kujire (28 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues resulta que también pasa esto:
> 
> 
> 
> Precisamente estamos ahora mismo en esa zona de resistencia, pero esto lo acabo de ver ahora, no tiene que ver con mi análisis.



Si efectivamente, va a ser un punto interesante para saber lo bueno que es este rebote, bajo mi punto de vista esto es más un RUN&GUN que otra cosa, se puede evaporar hoy o mañana o en 5 mins, es pura especulación, por lo tanto como te dije ayer que ahora lo que importa es un tema, lo demás es accesorio, Cárpatos se nos pierde a veces. Atento a lo que ocurra hoy, ya sabes que Bernanke es gafe ... a menos que se baje ... en fin... ya no puede y la gente está cansada de estar siempre con la misma .... el que paga elije dicen:.


----------



## wsleone (28 Ene 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Mieeeeeeeeeeeeeeerda, me he perdido el subidón por estar fuera
> 
> aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!



A mí me ha pasado lo mismo, pero si te digo la verdad, DUERMO, porque de estos días no me fío nada, y creo que en cuanto empieze a dar la vuelta la tortilla (igual mañana mismo) no lo hará suavemente; esto es un subidón de lo más artificial y que no se ajusta en nada a la realidad. Creo que la bolsa perderá este año sobre un 20%. Esto ha sido el aperitivo, a partir de ahora empieza lo peor.


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Podemos aplazar la caída hasta la semana que viene, para ir cayendo desde los 9.500.


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Si efectivamente, va a ser un punto interesante para saber lo bueno que es este rebote, bajo mi punto de vista esto es más un RUN&GUN que otra cosa, se puede evaporar hoy o mañana o en 5 mins, es pura especulación, por lo tanto como te dije ayer que ahora lo que importa es un tema, lo demás es accesorio, Cárpatos se nos pierde a veces. Atento a lo que ocurra hoy, ya sabes que Bernanke es gafe ... a menos que se baje ... en fin... ya no puede y la gente está cansada de estar siempre con la misma .... el que paga elije dicen:.



Yo creo que si vamos a pasar esa resistencia durante esta semana, lo que ocurre es que ahora no es el momento porque no toca, será hoy a última hora, o mañana probablemente, o pasado.

Las excusas solo están ahí para que digas ¡que casualidad, precisamente ahora! pero solo son eso, excusas.


----------



## Hagen (28 Ene 2009)

A los ricos cortos abiertos.....

........esto no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.....

Santander ha ganado lo que ha ganado porque hasta septiembre de 2008 Se titulizaba todo.....

ahora veremos cuanto saca en 2009. ya que el riesgo se lo tiene que comer el solito, más todo lo que va a aportar el Abbey y el Soverein (nada mas que negativos).

El dato del PIB de USA del viernes se espera malo de cojones..... Luego las bolsas se lo tomaran como quieran.

Por cierto, el rumor del Bad Bank, ha salido de Citi.... (lo de hoy es especulación)


----------



## tonuel (28 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Podemos aplazar la caída hasta la semana que viene, para ir cayendo desde los 9.500.



Meteros, meteros... que más dura será la caida.... muuuuaaaahahahahahaha..... 




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Ene 2009)

A las buenas tardes!!! que diría Mulder 

1er intento fallido al 865, a ver que tal se da el siguiente...

Saludos...

PD: Ahora 863...


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> esto es un subidón de lo más artificial y que no se ajusta en nada a la realidad. Creo que la bolsa perderá este año sobre un 20%. Esto ha sido el aperitivo, a partir de ahora empieza lo peor.



Pues no estoy de acuerdo, hoy estoy viendo en el libro de órdenes una cantidad bastante alta de ellas, tantas que no las veía así desde el mes de junio del año pasado, parece que la liquidez está volviendo poco a poco a las bolsas.

Desde hace un par de meses he visto poco a poco como el Stoxx ha pasado de un libro con una cantidad de órdenes en cada precio de dos dígitos a tres, y hoy es frecuente verlo de 4 dígitos. Esto a mi me dice que nos estamos recuperando, aunque aun nos quede mucho por subir.


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2009)

El euro acaba de tocar el 1.33 y ha caido inmediatamente.


----------



## Hagen (28 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no estoy de acuerdo, hoy estoy viendo en el libro de órdenes una cantidad bastante alta de ellas, tantas que no las veía así desde el mes de junio del año pasado, parece que la liquidez está volviendo poco a poco a las bolsas.
> 
> Desde hace un par de meses he visto poco a poco como el Stoxx ha pasado de un libro con una cantidad de órdenes en cada precio de dos dígitos a tres, y hoy es frecuente verlo de 4 dígitos. Esto a mi me dice que nos estamos recuperando, aunque aun nos quede mucho por subir.



Esta claro que la bolsa se recuperara, pero todavia le faltan por lo menos 3 meses.

La tendencia sigue siendo bajista.... Ya tienes el sentimiento contrario


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Ene 2009)

Que caiga, que caiga que tengo mucho dolar en cartera ;-)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Esta claro que la bolsa se recuperara, pero todavia le faltan por lo menos 3 meses.
> 
> La tendencia sigue siendo bajista.... Ya tienes el sentimiento contrario



El mio también es sentimiento contrario. Yo sigo creyendo que falta toda la onda5, a ver si me pongo un rato y me ariesgo con cifras... 

Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (28 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El mio también es sentimiento contrario. Yo sigo creyendo que falta toda la onda5, a ver si me pongo un rato y me ariesgo con cifras...
> 
> Saludos...



Estoy contigo, falta la ultima y más destructiva


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

GAMESA a 13,30€ no querías salir en ese PO?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Estoy contigo, falta la ultima y más destructiva



Lo que me intriga es saber que "dato fundamental" será el detonante... : A ver si me pongo y triangulo un rato, porque no falta mucho para la rotura, ahora creo que haremos lo que dice Chameleon, irnos a buscar otra vez la directriz principal bajista, cerca de los 9000 y otra vez abajo, pero esta vez ya no seran 8100 el objetivo, si no un poco más... 

2do round y nos vamos al 867, a ver si es rotura buena o vuelve abajo...

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (28 Ene 2009)

por fin he salido de solaria, joer me ha costado pero me llevos unas plusvalías majas

de todas formas no me ha gustado la experiencia con chicharros, fácil entrar, chungo salir

estoy líquido, ¿donde están esos repsoles a 13 ?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> por fin he salido de solaria, joer me ha costado pero me llevos unas plusvalías majas
> 
> de todas formas no me ha gustado la experiencia con chicharros, fácil entrar, chungo salir
> 
> estoy líquido, ¿donde están esos repsoles a 13 ?



Enhorabuena, entra rápido que te quedan 300-400 puntos todavía...


----------



## Kujire (28 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

De momento nos vamos para arriba ...

Dow 8,316.99 *+142.26 (1.74%)*
S&P 500 866.41 *+20.70 (2.45%)*
Nasdaq 1,543.67 *+38.77 (2.58%)*


----------



## brickworld (28 Ene 2009)

A que se debe el castigo a IBR? No la dejan pasar de 3,27 :
entiendo que hay una resistencia en 3,30 pero joder me parece raro


----------



## javso (28 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GAMESA a 13,30€ no querías salir en ese PO?



Estoy fuera, vendidas a 13,28. Una buena pasta que me soluciona el mes de enero. Que ya he sufrido, coño...


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

IBR tiene un alto volumen de negociación, no quieren dejarla caer.... al menos hoy, aguanta, ayer tambien estaba en tendencia bajista.

ENDESA supporter!


----------



## chameleon (28 Ene 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> A que se debe el castigo a IBR? No la dejan pasar de 3,27 :
> entiendo que hay una resistencia en 3,30 pero joder me parece raro



choca con su directriz bajista
pronto chocarán los grandes

mañana seguramente sigamos subiendo, pero paso de comprar en máximos del día


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Has hecho bien.... yo voy a subasta.... hoy es un buen día para mantener.

Chameleon.... siempre que compro con sangre, me va mejor... cuando he ido de gacela.... me he quedado pillado, ya sabes!


SAN +12,23% manteniendo el IBEX!


----------



## brickworld (28 Ene 2009)

Joder esta subiendo todo!!!!
Cualquiera se mete ahora 

Aunque Carpatos dice que el HCHi va para largo, no se no se, ya me habian convencido que era un escenario bajista 



> Subidón tremendo a estas horas.
> 
> La figura de H-C-H invertida en el futuro del eurostoxx sigue su curso y su camino al objetivo de 2.400. El soporte clave está en la línea clavicular de la figura.
> 
> ...



Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## chameleon (28 Ene 2009)

con la volatilidad que hay veo exagerado subir un 3,5%
mañana puede que haya una pequeña corrección

mierda ya empiezo a pensar en "modo fuera"  pero sigo pensando en los 9000

donpepito con qué estas?


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

ENDESA, manteniendo para ser OPADO y comprando más a mejor precio.

REPSOL, 

GAMESA, TOP PLUSVALIAS!

MAPFRE, no me entro la orden a 2,00€ ahora estará de OO


----------



## Kujire (28 Ene 2009)

Enhorabuena a los Gamesinos!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2009)

Como veis ENDESA para entrar?
No me termina de dar buena espina,con el subidon esta cayendo...
Si baja de 23 se podria entrar?


----------



## chameleon (28 Ene 2009)

carpatos dijo:


> Como vemos mucho mejor aspecto a corto plazo, y como ya decía ayer no podemos descartar que estemos en algún tipo de gran lateral entre los mínimos de noviembre y bastante más arriba.



osea laterales eh? 
parece que tenemos que rebotar 6 meses en el suelo para que carpatos se convenza de que no hay apocalipsis...


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

ENDESA he comprado a 23,25 las primeras, luego a 22,10€ y mantengo.... por ahora.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2009)

Fuera de Gas Natural a 19,80 entre a 19 a ver donde me meto ahora...


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

la caixa ha comprado todas estas GAMESAS, y conociendo a está gente, seguro que saben algo...

CAI BA +121.826


----------



## chameleon (28 Ene 2009)

veo a iberdrola mejor que a IBR, está a 6.26, quizás llegue entre mañana y pasado a 6,5
esperaré a mañana a ver si hay alguna pequeña corrección para entrar

uff, ahora subimos +346, me parece mucho mucho, no creo que tengamos esto todos los días

son las 17:04, ¿porque no empieza a desinflarse ya?


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Que graciosos son estos:

SANTANDER: SI ROMPE LOS 6,50€ SE PODRÍA IR A LOS 7,32€, MÁXIMOS DE ENERO


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> veo a iberdrola mejor que a IBR, está a 6.26, quizás llegue entre mañana y pasado a 6,5
> esperaré a mañana a ver si hay alguna pequeña corrección para entrar
> 
> uff, ahora subimos +346, me parece mucho mucho, no creo que tengamos esto todos los días
> ...



Falta que cerremos en europa


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

GAMESAS a 13,37€ con suerte me llega al 1,00€ ....... ya nos conocemos .... llevo tiempo estudiando a GAMESA.... esa subasta!!!!


----------



## brickworld (28 Ene 2009)

Yo tb estoy con Gamesas a 13,38 y ya me estan entradno ganas de sacarmelas de encima :
La verdad es que me acojona lo que puedan hacer los americanos esta tarde...


----------



## chudire (28 Ene 2009)

yo me he quitado las GAM de encima, a lo mejor un poco pronto. + 50 cents. por acción pero ahora respiro tranquilo...


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Hasta el viernes ... resistencia!


----------



## brickworld (28 Ene 2009)

Descripción Titulos Compra Titulos Venta DIferencia C/V
BRC MA 165.282 32.966 132.316
SGV BA 131.989 113.996 17.993
CAI BA 125.313 14.946 110.367
BYM MA 102.952 80.649 22.303
DBS MA 85.808 99.131 -13.323
MLC MA 79.106 60.875 18.231
INT VL 74.148 69.235 4.913
MBC MA 55.181 349 54.832
SGV MA 53.407 21.976 31.431
BCY MA 52.595 19.252 33.343
MVR MA 40.610 93.478 -52.868
AUR BA 32.254 32.254 0
BSN BI 28.265 36.259 -7.994
ACF MA 18.910 23.175 -4.265
ABA BA 18.329 21.429 -3.100
MOR MA 18.016 21.362 -3.346
BBVA BI 17.005 33.464 -16.459
*CVX MA 16.376 166.141 -149.765*

Titulos Acumulados: 1.268.725

Hombre la verdad es que hasta el momento no han soltado mucha carga a excepcion de una agencia italiana... y JPM se ha quitado unas 60000 de las 200000 que compro ayer
: 
Uff creo que voy a aguantar con Donpepito a ver si sale bien la jugada


----------



## Tupper (28 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> A mí me ha pasado lo mismo, pero si te digo la verdad, DUERMO, porque de estos días no me fío nada, y creo que en cuanto empieze a dar la vuelta la tortilla (igual mañana mismo) no lo hará suavemente; esto es un subidón de lo más artificial y que no se ajusta en nada a la realidad. Creo que la bolsa perderá este año sobre un 20%. Esto ha sido el aperitivo, a partir de ahora empieza lo peor.



Buff, ojalá Wsleone, ahora mismo estoy de color verde y con malas pulgas. Putada joder.

Debería haberme metido el lunes.

Espero que este no sea el punto de inflexión y que sólo haya servido para hacer trading.

Todo por la mierda de artículo de Bloomberg sobre el bad bank y el jodido barclays.


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Mi idea, es mantener durante toda esta semana.


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Opssss.... me parece que hoy es el comienzo para atacar los 9800.... vamos a cerrar en +4,75%  están entrando muchas ordenes de compra!


----------



## Kujire (28 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News .... Oficina del Presidente*

Obama al habla ....reunión con los CEOs de las empresas más importantes ...si dice algo importante os lo cuento ...


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Ene 2009)

Buenas tardes
Quiero sangre.
He vendido los cortos de tef.Me ha ido de un pelo.Estoy fuera del todo.
Estaba en el curro cuando han dado en la radio la noticia de tef,directo al cuarto de informática a vender.
Ayer daban profit warnings y van los matilderos a calentar el valor.

A esperar el choque con la directriz bajista en liquidez y tranquilo porque YA TOI DE VACACIONES.

El SP se ha quedado clavao en 867.

Por cierto,¡¡CHAPEAU KUJIRE!!


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

IBEX +4,22%

GAMESAS a 13,32€

REPSOL a 14,52€


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Mañana los valientes que le pongan unos cortos al SAN


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Ene 2009)

Dado lo exagerado del día, voy a poner como le ha ido hoy a la banca... 

*LLOYDS +50,37%
RBS +43,95%
DBANK +21,97%
BNP PARIBAS +20,77%
BARCLAYS +18,89%
COMMERZBANK +18,18%
KBC +14,99%
SANTANDER +13,39%
SGENERALE +12,92%
FORTIS +12,84%
UBS +10,66%
CAGRICOLE +10,48%
HSBC +9,74%
ING +9,15%
BBVA +7,87%
POPULAR +7,06%
HYPO REAL ESTATE +5,66%
*

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Ene 2009)

DJI pone carita de cansado.

Hasta mañana.


----------



## wsleone (28 Ene 2009)

Lo siento chicos pero esto va para arriba, os cuento.

Agenda para los próximos días:

- Jueves 29: pese a la bajada del PIB USA en un 17%, la reunión ayer de Obama con los CEOs más importantes impulsa la bolsa un 25% (fuente Kujire)
- Viernes 30: ACERINOX sube en bolsa un 35% tras dar a conocer pérdidas por una valor de 5.800 millones de euros, bastante por debajo de los 12.000 millones que se esperaban. Arrastra al selectivo IBEX que sube en estos momentos un 36%
Lunes 2: SEAT sube a JP Morgan desde infraponderar a neutral. Los analistas lo han acogido con alegría.
Martes 3: Citigroup lanza OPA sobre JP Morgan; los dos suben un 26%; el S&P 500 sube un 16% y el Nikkei también

........


----------



## comparto-piso (28 Ene 2009)

un buen dia de trading. importantes plusvalias pero he imcumplido mi norma de no mantener al cierre. Espero no arrepentirme mañana.


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Ene 2009)

el SAN está como mucho a un 1%-2% de maximos posibles:

si lo superase, me meto hasta yo


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> el SAN está como mucho a un 1%-2% de maximos posibles:
> 
> si lo superase, me meto hasta yo



Aunque se ve muy pequeño, se nota como el volumen baja en las subidas de precio y sube en las bajadas.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> el SAN está como mucho a un 1%-2% de maximos posibles:
> 
> si lo superase, me meto hasta yo



eso no es de valientes, querido

me meti a 6 euros, y aguantando como un campeon (sudando a 5,2) pero SAN RULES!!!!, os lo dije

y también os digo, y siempre os lo dire, que GAM sola en turbo (ultra-cortos)
este es un valor SPECULORUM (mirad si no la jugada de JP)

Interesan BBVA, como valor muy interesante

Soltad lastres de Telefonica, lo antes posible.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Ene 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mañana preparad la vaselina para los accionistas del SAN (me incluyo)
> 
> El Santander devolverá el 100% de la inversión inicial a los clientes afectados - Yahoo! Finanzas
> 
> El ostion puede ser de aupa




Esta prediccion se merece una dedicatoria


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Ene 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> eso no es de valientes, querido
> 
> me meti a 6 euros, y aguantando como un campeon (sudando a 5,2) pero SAN RULES!!!!, os lo dije



Jeje que gracioso y encima dice "os lo dije"


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ene 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Esta prediccion se merece una dedicatoria



pero TOTAL

lo que no entiendo es como ha colado la devolución de Maddof en acciones,


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Ha sido una maniobra bien orquestada del tito Botín, despues de las denuncias de madoff interpuestas en USA contra el SAN, dejamos caer el adelanto de buenos resultados y casualmente hoy además ... hay recuperación de bancos Europeos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2009)

Don Emilione es listo como un roboc


----------



## chameleon (28 Ene 2009)

el dow está clavado en 140 eh


----------



## Kujire (28 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... Capitolio*

El plan está en el congreso ...



> Los congresistas se encuentran debatiendo el Plan de Estímulo de Obama en estos momentos. Es probable que haya votación hoy mismo y que esa votación sea favorable.


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2009)

Mañana deberíamos tener corrección de los excesos de hoy, ya se han alcanzado las cotas máximas del día y mañana deberíamos caer hasta tocar los alrededores de los máximos de ayer. Otra razón importante para bajar mañana es que el gap de hoy ha sido grande y no se ha llegado a cerrar, si no se hace el mismo día se suele hacer al siguiente, no creo que hoy lleguemos a cerrarlo porque no creo que bajemos mucho a partir de ahora, aunque eso ya lo veremos.

El viernes volveremos a subir y deberíamos pulirnos, ahora ya de verdad, las resistencias que nos han parado hoy, no sin cierto esfuerzo, claro. Este próximo lunes deberíamos seguir subiendo.


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Gamesa está al mismo valor que hace dos años en las mismas fechas.... mañana tendremos el subidón esperado.... Gamesa lleva +8,00% en USA.

Vamos a por los 18,00€

*DJ: +2,22% *


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Ene 2009)

Índice y horas de negociación (8) Valor de un contrato (por punto del índice) (3) Spread (1) Prima de Riesgo Limitado (2) (6) Margen requerido (por contrato)
UE Stocks 50 8:00-22:00 CET 2 EUR 2 2 344 EUR

http://www.igmarkets.es/cfd/indices-cd.html

Estoy mirando los CFD's sobre índices, he mirado por ejemplo el mini-Stoxx50, pero no entiendo los campos. Algún alma caritativa que me lo explique... :-(

He mirado para ponerme corto en SAN en igmarkets, y en los principales bancos no deja... :-(

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Ene 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> eso no es de valientes, querido
> 
> me meti a 6 euros, y aguantando como un campeon (sudando a 5,2) pero SAN RULES!!!!, os lo dije
> 
> ...





si, si, entraste a 6, pero yo pude entrar en 5 y no lo hice.... y en barclays y en rbs, y en bank of a...... y doblar casi todo.... pero tengo tanta certeza que vamos a visitar a satanas.... que paso de meterme....

te apuesto un desayuno con tostas, zumito, cafe y un pastelito a que el SAN le vemos por debajo de 3,80


----------



## Jucari (28 Ene 2009)

Joder...como os estais poniendo!!!!!.....y yo toda la semana fuera....

bueno ....al menos nadie me quita mi buena mariscada en Galicia....


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Discrepo sobre JP, hoy solo han vendido 63.000 acciones, ayer compraron 180.000 creo, no lo recuerdo de memoria, y hoy han comprado para acumular, nuevas agencias.

Es un valor para especular desde octubre 2008, pero te recuerdo que el año pasado, GAMESA era un valor refugio.

REPSOL tiene que recuperar los 16,00€ hoy ha roto la resistencia de los 14,50€ y ENDESA nos va a dar una sorpresa en breve.


----------



## Kujire (28 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... FED*

Bueno, pues de momento los comentarios de la FED han sido "ignorados" por el mercado y alguien está pisando el acelerador hasta el final. La reunión de la FED no ha pasado de show show de jubilados con pastitas hablando de lo mal que están las cosas, por lo que parece los "pros" tienen ganas de trabajar y sostener las ganacias de la sesión hasta el final. Sin embargo, la FED ha insinuado "algo", quizás esté preparando otro paquete de ayuda por su cuenta, sin embargo, parecería que lo quieren coordinar con el tesoro.



> La FED uasará todas las herramientas disponibles para acelerar el crecimiento manteniendo la estabilidad de precios. Con objetivo principal soportar el funcionamiento de los mercados financieros y estimular la economía. *Comprarán importantes cantidades de deuda de agencias y activos respaldados por préstamos.* Se preparan para comprar deuda de largo plazo del Tesoro si se viera que estas compras pueden ser efectivas para los mercados de crédito.



Es decir lo que se vislumbra por aki, es un "conjunto de paquetes", es decir tendríamos a *Tim Tesorero con los TARP-BadBank*, *a Obama con su plan* y a *la FED con su plan* también. *Aki tendríamos las 3 patas de la silla de la que el otro día Obama hablaba.*



> Tim lo dijo hoy: Intentamos llegar con un plan conjunto/completo que ponga a este país en la dirección correcta



Bueno, mañana tenemos una piedra en el camino que empezamos esta semana, las cifras de peticiones de subsidio por desempleo:, ... aunque yo creo que ya está descontado, mañana veremos. S&P camino de 900.

... y como decía Hannibal "me encanta que los planes salgan bien"


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2009)

Pues ya tenemos una piedra en el camino:

Conoco Philips presenta pérdidas:

The Associated Press: ConocoPhillips reports $31.8B loss on charges

edito: no se vayan todavía, aun hay más: http://www.rttnews.com/ArticleView.aspx?Id=837176&SMap=1


----------



## chameleon (28 Ene 2009)

sabiais que hannibal se llevaba muy mal con mr t?
en el rodaje de un episodio le dió un puñetazo y le rompió los dientes
y en otro agarró a mrt con una llave por el cuello y le produjo una lesión que todavía le dura

cuando conoció a murdock por primera vez en el camerino le dijo "hola, soy george peppard, soy un mal tipo"

le iba diciendo a las chicas de la serie que se largaran porque era una serie de "machos"

con el único que se llevaba bien era con fenix. que por cierto le diagnosticaron un cáncer de testículos, le recomendaron operarse inmediatamente pero las secuelas sería tener disfunción eréctil. fenix se fue a una cabaña y solucionó su problema a base de comidamacrobiótica :?

el dow va parriba


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Ene 2009)

esperad esta noche a CANON y PANASONIC


----------



## Kujire (28 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ya tenemos una piedra en el camino:
> 
> Conoco Philips presenta pérdidas:
> 
> The Associated Press: ConocoPhillips reports $31.8B loss on charges



descontado, eso pasó por la mañanita 10am ET ... Conoco se ha mantenido .... incluso gana un 1%



venga venga ... mandar otra que estoy fuerte ... ayer comí ositos


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Ene 2009)

espera los ultimos 5 minutos


----------



## chameleon (28 Ene 2009)

pues estamos a 250 puntos de los 9000
podemos llegar mañana fácil, ojo porque muchos grandes tienen resitencias muy fuertes ahí


----------



## Kujire (28 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> sabiais que hannibal se llevaba muy mal con mr t?
> en el rodaje de un episodio le dió un puñetazo y le rompió los dientes
> y en otro agarró a mrt con una llave por el cuello y le produjo una lesión que todavía le dura
> 
> ...



... la verdad no me lo esperaba ... pena penita snif snif ... otro mito de la ninez que se hunde ...volveré a Candy Candy


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ... la verdad no me lo esperaba ... pena penita snif snif ... otro mito de la ninez que se hunde ...volveré a Candy Candy



A mi me gustaba más Miami Vice


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Ene 2009)

Y es que hoy Canon, importante empresa de la industria fotográfica, anuncio que en el cuarto trimestre del 2008 sus utilidades cayeron en un 91%, y también se especula que Panasonic también podría registrar sus primeras pérdidas netas desde 2002.

*
Después de que cerrase la bolsa,* Canon, principal fabricante mundial de cámaras de fotos, anunció que en el último trimestre de registró una caída del 91 por ciento en su beneficio neto y que en todo el año 2008 lo hizo un 37 por ciento.

Canon avanzó cerca de un 0,4 por ciento, hasta los 2.590 yenes, mientras otra de las grandes empresas japonesas de la electrónica, Panasonic, subió casi un 1 por ciento, hasta los 1.140 yenes.


----------



## Kujire (28 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi me gustaba más Miami Vice



a Bernie también

Cierre

Dow 8,375.45 +200.72 (2.46%)
S&P 500 874.09 +28.38 (3.36%)
Nasdaq 1,558.34 +53.44 (3.55%)


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2009)

Como veo que os gusta el A- TEAM

Ridley Scott resucita al 'Equipo A'

Ridley Scott resucita al 'Equipo A' - elConfidencial.com


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Como veo que os gusta el A- TEAM
> 
> Ridley Scott resucita al 'Equipo A'
> 
> Ridley Scott resucita al 'Equipo A' - elConfidencial.com



Pues el coche fantástico también vuelve:

Knight Rider - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Kujire (28 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Como veo que os gusta el A- TEAM
> 
> Ridley Scott resucita al 'Equipo A'
> 
> Ridley Scott resucita al 'Equipo A' - elConfidencial.com



A mi me gustaban , pero Chameleon me abrió los ojos .... (no le dije que también me gusta Mc_Giver, no vaya ser que me diga que es gay:...) 

[offtopic deprimente de lo mayor que soy:]
Por cierto, alguien se acuerda de Orzowai? y de Yaki-Nuca?


----------



## chameleon (28 Ene 2009)

estoy mirando en qué entrar mañana. veo un montón de títulos que se la pegan, ferrovial por ejemplo (y cintra irá detrás), IBR está muy cerca del tope. IBE a lo mejor llega a 6,5 pero si contamos con el gap mañana saldrá a 6,30 o así...

REP choca con los 15.00, podría estar bien, hoy ha quedado en 14,52 , 30 ó 40 centimillos se le puede sacar

por cierto, todas esas noticias horribles que han salido todas juntas sobre iberia, ¿lo hacen aposta para bajar el valor? las ha sacado la propia iberia...

edit: "mcgyver contra los gerrilleros vascos": curioso que sean todos sudaquillas 
imprescindible: "sospecho que para esta gente debe haber poca diferencia entre un físico y un geólogo, a lo mejor querían que les fabricaran una bomba atómica" 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/363UMWPOQ58&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/363UMWPOQ58&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien se acuerda de Orzowai? y de Yaki-Nuca?



Yo me acuerdo de Orzowai un poco, pero me suena de que fue cutre, de la otra no me acuerdo (ni me suena el nombre) aunque si me acuerdo de Sandokan


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Ene 2009)

ralph hitclif? o algo asi? con maxwell


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Ene 2009)




----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> si, si, entraste a 6, pero yo pude entrar en 5 y no lo hice.... y en barclays y en rbs, y en bank of a...... y doblar casi todo.... pero tengo tanta certeza que vamos a visitar a satanas.... que paso de meterme....
> 
> te apuesto un desayuno con tostas, zumito, cafe y un pastelito a que el SAN le vemos por debajo de 3,80



...y con unas porritas?? 

a 3,8 no lo veo, mateo. Dime también en que plazo de tiempo, ¿este año?


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Ene 2009)

joder! claro que este año! cuando empiecen a intervenirse cajas


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


>



oh my god! el 30% de su capital se les ha ido en reembolsos. Dentro de poco ya no podrán comprar ni un yogur en el Mercadona. Parece que lo de Madoff está haciendo pupita.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> oh my god! el 30% de su capital se les ha ido en reembolsos. Dentro de poco ya no podrán comprar ni un yogur en el Mercadona. Parece que lo de Madoff está haciendo pupita.



Shh..calla...calla


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Ene 2009)

esto no lo ha puesto ningun medio no¿

que si va a ayudar a los maddofes
que si va a denunciar a estos
que si gana 9800 minolles (tope del ibex por cierto)
que si subo un 10%




siempre que hay estas noticias, hay otras por debajo no? es del buen manual de RRPP....

ademas adelanta los resultados 1 semana




no lo pongo en el ppal que me acusan de decir que teno algo con este banco!


----------



## luckybastardo (28 Ene 2009)

entonces que? salgo de SAN en apertura mañana y me pongo corto? o aguanto hasta la semana que viene?


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


>



yo, que soy un cobarde de la pradera, pondria un 1% por arriba el precio objetivo de salida... y mañana salgo, porque todo el mundo conoce las buenas noticias ya hoy,


ahora tocan las malas...


----------



## Kujire (29 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... Capitolio*

*El Congreso aprueba el plan de estímulo fiscal de Obama con un montante de 890B$*

Este plan está previsto que incremente el PIB entre un 1.2% y un 3.6%, y generar entre 1.2 y 4 millones de empleos.

... ya teneis otra razón por la que seguir largos ...jiji


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> *El Congreso aprueba el plan de estímulo fiscal de Obama con un montante de 890B$*
> 
> Este plan está previsto que incremente el PIB entre un 1.2% y un 3.6%, y generar entre 1.2 y 4 millones de empleos.
> 
> ... ya teneis otra razón por la que seguir largos ...



que dios nos pille confesados


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Ene 2009)

acaban de emitir el video de botin "tokin inglis" jeje en BF


por cierto:
http://www.elplural.com/opinion/detail.php?id=29972



> Los bancos bajo la lupa
> 
> Ayer se “retrataron” Emilio Botín y Francisco González, presidentes del Santander y del BBVA respectivamente, los dos grandes bancos del país integrantes del club más exclusivo de España, el Duopolio Bancario.
> 
> ...




cuanto es el valor de cotizacion de un valor que no da dividendo? mmm, como los europeos durante 5 años



kujire, que me dices de este:
http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=FFNM , es donde obama tiene la hipoteca?


----------



## Samzer (29 Ene 2009)

*Sony quarterly profit falls 95%*

Sony quarterly profit falls 95% - International Herald Tribune

*Net income* was ¥10.4 billion, or $115 million, in the three months ended Dec. 31, down from ¥200.2 billion a year earlier. :


----------



## comparto-piso (29 Ene 2009)

yo espero poder salirme hoy del san y del bbva. Pondre la orden de venta un poco por encima del cierre de ayer. Esperemos que abramos en positivo aunque sea unos minutitos.


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

Buenos y alcistas días!

SAN nos tiene malacostumbrados:

*No es oro todo lo que reluce: la compensación de Santander por Madoff tiene letra pequeña*

No es oro todo lo que reluce: la compensación de Santander por Madoff tiene letra pequeña - Cotizalia.com


*Por cierto NIKKEI: +1,79%*


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Ene 2009)

por cierto MOROSIDAD SABADELL 2,35%!!!!!

por cierto, miren los resultados de ROyal Shell Dutch, los de repsol


----------



## chameleon (29 Ene 2009)

azkuna no duermes nunca? 

los futuros se están negativizando por momentos, habrá que esperar al tirón abajo de los americanos para entrar cómodo


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2009)

A los buenos dias!

Como sigamos así este hilo dentro de poco tendrá que llamarse: 'Sacándole los colores a Emilio Botín!' 

Por otra parte hoy hemos arrancado a la baja (en el ibex no será así) y es previsible que bajemos hasta encontrarnos con los primeros soportes, donde haremos un lateral-alcista hasta que abran los gringos, momento en que nos dedicaremos a morder el polvo.

Hoy, antes de que el mercado abra, presenta resultados Ford entre muchos otros dinosaurios que lo harán a lo largo del día como: 3M, Kodak, Broadcom, Textron, Juniper, Colgate, Black&Decker, Amazon, etc. Vamos, que el día va a ser movidito.

Mi recomendación es mantener los largos, a pesar de todo.


----------



## comparto-piso (29 Ene 2009)

Mulder que hago con mis san y bbva? vendo?


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Ene 2009)

venga, que no se diga del botin:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cer-trimestre-2008-nuevas-14.html#post1398786



> En conclusión, nuestra recomendación sería incorporar la acción de Banco Santander en las carteras de inversión, ya que,
> 
> ß Es la entidad financiera que tiene las acciones a mejor precio.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> Mulder que hago con mis san y bbva? vendo?



Yo esperaría al viernes-lunes. Si te da miedo salte antes de que abran los gringos o ponte un stop y espera a que salte.


----------



## comparto-piso (29 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo esperaría al viernes-lunes. Si te da miedo salte antes de que abran los gringos o ponte un stop y espera a que salte.



salir me tengo que salir hoy. yo nunca las mantengo al cierre pero no se por que ayer las mantuve.

Creo que voy a poner la orden de venta un 1,5% por encima del precio de cierre de ayer y un stop un 1,5% por encima del precio de compra para asegurar algo de beneficio.


----------



## tonuel (29 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> joder! claro que este año! cuando empiecen a intervenirse cajas



Podrian empezar ya... me estoy aburriendo esta semana con el ibex... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Ene 2009)

repito, repsoleros, mirad el resultado del 4º trim de R.Dutch shell... -2100 kilos


fenosa, mejor de lo esperado


----------



## tonuel (29 Ene 2009)

Vended malditos vended... 

-1,17%


y contribuid a la debacle...




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2009)

Ojo, que donde dije 'apertura de los gringos' realmente quiero decir alrededor de las 12:30-13:30 que es cuando empiezan a salir los resultados de los dinosaurios, creo que ese es el factor que hoy nos llevará a los infiernos.

Aparte de algún dato macroeconómico que pudiera salir malo, como es normal estos días.


----------



## tonuel (29 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ojo, que donde dije 'apertura de los gringos' *realmente quiero decir*...



No habiais dicho que tocaba ponerse largo... :




Mulder dijo:


> Mi recomendación es mantener los largos, a pesar de todo.




Voy a meterme...


----------



## Samzer (29 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> repito, repsoleros, mirad el resultado del 4º trim de R.Dutch shell... -2100 kilos
> 
> 
> *fenosa, mejor de lo esperado*



Unión Fenosa ganó un 21,1% más en 2008, hasta 1.194 millones - 29/01/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## brickworld (29 Ene 2009)

866

Esta aguantando con las uñas el futuro del s&p500, mierda estoy seguro que si vendo mis gamesas me pegan un subidon :

que hago que hago :

(Mierda para que me voy a engañar si lo que me gusta de la bolsa , son estas sensaciones de juego que tiene, y esas mariposas en la barriga  )


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No habiais dicho que tocaba ponerse largo... :



Si, largos hasta que llegue ese momento.


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

De momento parece que se quiere dar la vuelta.... mantener es lo mejor.... hoy los USA, tienen que repercutir la aprobación del nuevo plan.


----------



## tonuel (29 Ene 2009)

Hoy caemos un 4% si no no juego... 



Saludos


----------



## brickworld (29 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> De momento parece que se quiere dar la vuelta.... mantener es lo mejor.... hoy los USA, tienen que repercutir la aprobación del nuevo plan.



Pero ojo... eso no lo celebraron ayer, que hubo un rally de cojones entre las 8:30 y las 9 :


----------



## Samzer (29 Ene 2009)

¿Y estos no habían pegado un subidón de cojones en la morosidad?

Banco Sabadell obtuvo un beneficio neto de 673,8 millones en 2008, un 13,9% menos - 29/01/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

GAMESA se ha convertido en una empresa muy atractiva para los AMERICANOS, lo mismo tenemos hasta una OPA, de momento hay que calentar la acción:

Wind jobs outstrip the coal industry


photo: Todd Woody
Here’s a talking point in the green jobs debate: The wind industry now employs more people than coal mining in the United States.

Wind industry jobs jumped to 85,000 in 2008, a 70% increase from the previous year, according to a report released Tuesday from the American Wind Energy Association. In contrast, the coal industry employs about 81,000 workers. (Those figures are from a 2007 U.S. Department of Energy report but coal employment has remained steady in recent years though it’s down by nearly 50% since 1986.) Wind industry employment includes 13,000 manufacturing jobs concentrated in regions of the country hard hit by the deindustrialization of the past two decades.

The big spike in wind jobs was a result of a record-setting 50% increase in installed wind capacity, with 8,358 megawatts coming online in 2008 (enough to power some 2 million homes). That’s a third of the nation’s total 25,170 megawatts of wind power generation. Wind farms generating more than 4,000 megawatts of electricity were completed in the last three months of 2008 alone.

Another sign that wind power is no longer a niche green energy play: Wind accounted for 42% of all new electricity generation installed last year in the U.S. Power, literally, is shifting from the east to west, to the wind belt of the Midwest, west Texas and the West Coast. Texas continues to lead the country, with 7,116 megawatts of wind capacity but Iowa in 2008 overtook California for the No. 2 spot, with 2,790 megawatts of wind generation. Other new wind powers include Oregon, Minnesota, Colorado and Washington state.

But last year’s record is unlikely to be repeated in 2009 as the global credit crisis delays or scuttles new projects because developers are unable to secure financing for wind farms. Layoffs have already hit turbine makers like Clipper Windpower and Gamesa as well as companies that produce turbine towers, blades and other components.

The Obama administration’s $825 billion stimulus package includes a three-year extension of a key production tax credit that has spurred the wind industry’s expansion. But given the dearth of investors with tax liabilities willing to invest in wind projects in exchange for the credits, the stimulus is unlikely to be stimulating to the industry unless the tax credit is made refundable to developers.

The U.S. wind industry is dominated by European wind developers and turbine makers - General Electric (GE) and Clipper are the only two domestic turbine manufacturers - and those companies’ fortunes rise and fall with the global economy. As the U.S. market has boomed, European companies have been moving production close to their customers - the percentage of domestically manufactured wind turbine components rose from 30% to 50% between 2005 and 2008, according to the American Wind Energy Association.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Ene 2009)

*UBS rebaja el precio objetivo de BBVA de 9 a 7,2 euros*

UBS ha rebajado el precio objetivo de BBVA de 9 a 7,2 euros, un día después de que el banco presidido por Francisco González anunciara que su beneficio neto cayó un 18% el año pasado.

El banco de inversión suizo recomienda estar "neutral" en los títulos de la segunda entidad financiera española.

Ahora mismo, las acciones de BBVA caen un 1,99%, hasta 7,39 euros, y acumulan unos descensos de casi el 15% en lo que va de año.

UBS rebaja el precio objetivo de BBVA de 9 a 7,2 euros - 29/01/09 - elEconomista.es

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Ene 2009)

Otras recomendaciones sobre acciones españolas... 

-JP Morgan baja a BBVA de 9 a 7,30, con recomendación neutral.
-UBS baja a BBVA de 9 a 7,2 euros con recomendación neutral.
-RBS sube a BBVA de vender a mantener
-Citigroup baja a BME de comprar a vender
-Hoy BME descuenta dividendo
-ING sube a Bankinter de vender a mantener
-ING baja a Ferrovial de comprar a mantener
-Sabadell publica resultados claramente por debajo de lo esperado. Margen de intermediación más o menos en línea. Tasa de morosidad sube del 1,59 al 2,35%
-Fenosa publica resultados con beneficio neto de 1.194 millones de euros. Mejor de lo esperado.

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

ENDESA viene pegando fuerte.... hoy puede ser su día!


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Ene 2009)

Última hora
09:26 Los bancos europeos corrigen un 2,5% de media en la apertura

El rally alcista del 11,4% con el que concluyó ayer el índice Stoxx600 Banks da paso a unas caídas medias, en este mismo indicador, del 2,5% en la apertura de la jornada. La recogida de beneficios se refleja también en el Ibex, donde Santander y BBVA ceden más de un 1%. En el resto de bolsas europeas, Barclays se desinfla un 6,5%, y BNP y Crédit Agricole un 4,5%.
09:10 BBVA y Santander lideran la corrección del Ibex
BBVA

Las cotizaciones de los dos grandes bancos españoles encabezan las caídas del Ibex, con descensos en ambos casos del 2,5%. En la jornada de ayer, los títulos de Santander se dispararon un 13,3% y un 7,87% los de BBVA.
09:06 Shell recibe en tablas sus primeras pérdidas en 10 años

La cotización de la empresa petrolera apenas sufre variaciones en la apertura. Sus títulos bajan un leve 0,5% en la Bolsa de Londres, después de publicar sus primeras pérdidas trimestrales en cerca de diez años. En el cuarto trimestre de 2008 obtuvo unas pérdidas de 2.810 millones de dólares, frente a los 8.470 millones de dólares del pasado ejercicio.


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *UBS rebaja el precio objetivo de BBVA de 9 a 7,2 euros*
> 
> UBS ha rebajado el precio objetivo de BBVA de 9 a 7,2 euros, un día después de que el banco presidido por Francisco González anunciara que su beneficio neto cayó un 18% el año pasado.
> 
> ...



es lo que tiene "pensarse hasta 5 veces el denegar un credito a un cliente" como dice en una entrevista en el eco.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2009)

Me de el tufillo que hoy toca rojo


----------



## tonuel (29 Ene 2009)

> *Banco Pastor abonará mañana un tercer dividendo a cuenta por 0,043 euros *
> 09:39
> 
> La entidad gallega abonará mañana a sus accionistas un tercer dividendo a cuenta de los beneficios correspondientes al ejercicio 2008 por un importe bruto de 0,043 euros por título que, una vez efectuada la correspondiente retención fiscal, tendrá un valor neto de 0,035260 euros por acción.
> ...




Éstos del Pastor están que lo tiran hoyga... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

Mulder... esto que estamos viendo es para tapar el hueco de ayer, verdad? luego vamos para arriba!


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Ene 2009)

espera a ver los resultados tonuel...

por cierto, valor para hoy, sin duda Xstrata


----------



## tonuel (29 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> espera a ver los resultados tonuel...
> 
> por cierto, valor para hoy, sin duda Xstrata



Me dan igual los resultados... son puro maquillaje, ingenieria financiera ladrillil... :


Ibex 35 a las 9:56 -1,67%

8556 puntos


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mulder... esto que estamos viendo es para tapar el hueco de ayer, verdad? luego vamos para arriba!



En el ibex no se, en el Stoxx ya hace rato que lo hemos tapado. En el S&P no lo hemos tapado porque está por encima de la apertura, así que para mi ya está clara la tendencia que viene ahora, aunque tengo más razones.


----------



## Bayne (29 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> espera a ver los resultados tonuel...
> 
> por cierto, valor para hoy, sin duda Xstrata



¿Pero mañana rebota? jejejej


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Ene 2009)

rebota rebota y en tu culo explota 

amplia capital... asi que.... -15% hoy y miiiiiinimos de muuucho


----------



## brickworld (29 Ene 2009)

Ya me he desecho de mis gamesas, la situacion en si no parece mala al menos en el s&p pero lleva demasiado tiempo plano y ha minirebotado 3 veces en 863... si lo hubiera hecho en el 865 me habria quedado sin duda pero,,,

suerte a los gamusinos que queden


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

Gracias..... vamos a ver como se presenta la mañana....


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

El san nos va a llevar a los infiernos!!!!


----------



## chameleon (29 Ene 2009)

si, hay que corregir :/

y mira los americanos, cuando abran van a dar un fuerte tirón abajo

azkuna, email, este creo que te gustará


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

Chameleon.... tienes la ocasión de entrar... te hemos dejado caer el ibex para que estés con nosotros  pero ya nos vamos para arriba!


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> si, hay que corregir :/
> 
> y mira los americanos, cuando abran van a dar un fuerte tirón abajo
> 
> azkuna, email, este creo que te gustará



pero pero, pq no publica estos datos? esas graficas bonitas!!

y lo de perú? perú rules!!

ANDA QUE LO DE LA PREVISION DE CM para el 2009 de que levante las VIVIENDAS EN CONSTRUCCION!!!!


Otro dato: joder la obra publica en Andalucia, no?!!!!

y el dato de TRAFICO EN AUTOPISTAS??? esto lo sabe la peña???


los puedo subir al hilo de los graficos?


----------



## javso (29 Ene 2009)

Momento ideal para entrar en Repsol?

Ayer la recomendaban en Intereconomía, por subida del crudo y el descubrimiento de los yacimientos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Ene 2009)

por cierto, se puede publicar o es con derechos de publicacion?


igual me cubro y digo "me llego por mail desde X" jeje


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Ene 2009)

javso dijo:


> Momento ideal para entrar en Repsol?
> 
> Ayer la recomendaban en Intereconomía, por subida del crudo y el descubrimiento de los yacimientos...



siempre descubre en soportes eh!! que suerte tienen


----------



## chameleon (29 Ene 2009)

x fvr azkuna hazlo pero en otro hilo, xa eso lo hago

pd: yo no se nada

el ibex... hoy tengo mogollón de trabajo, no estoy atento, hace un momento ibamos en -160 y ahora -100 
a ver si los que estáis dentro os ganáis unas pesetillas


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

En mi opinión, creo que el peor año de la bolsa va a ser el 2010.... con los resultados de este año (bancos - empresas) de momento a especular!


----------



## creative (29 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> siempre descubre en soportes eh!! que suerte tienen



estos no fueron los que dijeron que las elecciones la iva a ganar los peperos , o los anuncios que ponian decian textualmente "tu piso lo vale" ponte en contacto con estos ejpertos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Ene 2009)

creative dijo:


> estos no fueron los que dijeron que las elecciones la iva a ganar los peperos , o los anuncios que ponian decian textualmente "tu piso lo vale" ponte en contacto con estos ejpertos.



el director de intereconmia tv no es el "gordo" de mas se perdio en cuba?

pues ese esta deseando que los pisos "levanten rapidamente"


yo cada vez le veo mas nervioso


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> siempre descubre en soportes eh!! que suerte tienen



Un día de estos igual miramos el Marca por la mañana y dice:

Repsol!!
Repsol!!
ra, ra, ra

...y luego dirán que fue una errata.


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

Ultimamente está todo muy en secreto, los CHINOS están reuniendo la pasta para comprar el 20% de SACYR..... ya mismo!


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2009)

Al final me da la impresión de que vamos a ver lo contrario de lo que me esperaba, es decir, Europa alcista, gringos bajistas.

Viendo como se está perfilando el gráfico parece claro que vamos a tener una subida desde ahora hasta que los gringos ya hayan abierto y, tal vez, en ese momento nos caigamos en serio.

El Stoxx ha corregido un 38.2% toda la subida de ayer (que realmente empezó anteayer) antes de girarse a alcista.


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2009)

Ya empiezan los dinosaurios a dar sus bramidos, quiero decir, las empresas a presentar resultados


----------



## tonuel (29 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya empiezan los dinosaurios a dar sus bramidos, quiero decir, las empresas a presentar resultados



Déjate de Stoxx y mójate con el ibex que es lo que nos interesa... 


Ibex 35 a las 12:50 -1,74%

8550 puntos




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

Tonuel.... no esperes más .... el avión va a despegar en breves momentos!


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

Esas IBR, está luchando por no perder los 3,15€ ahora 3,17€ tiene mala pinta el grafico... desde el lunes.


----------



## tonuel (29 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel.... no esperes más .... el avión va a despegar en breves momentos!



¿Hay un rio cerca...? 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Déjate de Stoxx y mójate con el ibex que es lo que nos interesa...
> 
> 
> Ibex 35 a las 12:50 -1,74%
> ...



¿que más da? si al final todos los índices se correlacionan entre sí. Veo que la estrategia leoncia para hoy es ignorar a los dinosaurios como se hizo ayer para acordarse de ellos en la apertura ¡oh que malos! mientras tanto a subir que ya hemos cogido carrerilla.

No se si hay algún dato importante entre las 15 y las 16.


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

No.... hay un oceano... de beneficios! :-=)


----------



## tonuel (29 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> mientras tanto a subir que ya hemos cogido carrerilla.





donpepito dijo:


> No.... hay un oceano... de beneficios! :-=)



De ilusión también se vive... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

Buenas noticias para los trabajadores de SONY:

Los representantes de los trabajadores y de la multinacional japonesa en Viladecavalls (Barcelona) han firmado un principio de acuerdo por el que la empresa retira el Expediente de Regulación de Empleo (ERE) que suponía, en esta fase de la negociación, el despido de 93 trabajadores. El acuerdo prevé ampliar el periodo de bajas voluntarias en seis meses. Además, la compañía compromete una producción de 1,5 millones de unidades por año con un mínimo de 1.000 trabajadores


----------



## tonuel (29 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas noticias para los trabajadores de SONY:



O se rebajan el sueldo o a la calle... ES LO QUE HAY... :o

Por cierto... ¿Los futuros del DOW bien...? 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> De ilusión también se vive...



Si yo estoy de acuerdo en que hoy toca bajar, pero los gringos quieren arrancar desde arriba, son así de pesados y recalcitrantes ¿que le vamos a hacer?


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

Dedicada a azka....


La electrónica japonesa Panasonic retrasará hasta el verano sus planes para realizar una "alianza de capitales y negocio" con Sanyo debido a las leyes antimonopolio en EEUU.


----------



## AVEFENIX (29 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas noticias para los trabajadores de SONY:
> 
> Los representantes de los trabajadores y de la multinacional japonesa en Viladecavalls (Barcelona) han firmado un principio de acuerdo por el que la empresa retira el Expediente de Regulación de Empleo (ERE) que suponía, en esta fase de la negociación, el despido de 93 trabajadores. El acuerdo prevé ampliar el periodo de bajas voluntarias en seis meses. Además, la compañía compromete una producción de 1,5 millones de unidades por año con un mínimo de 1.000 trabajadores



Si, menuda bajada de pantalones: ya sabemos quien tiene la sarten por el mango... 

No obstante yo me pregunto: ¿Para que producir 1,5 millones de unidades si luego no van a poder ser vendidas? 

Producir por producir es tontería... :


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

Desde ESPAÑA se exportan a USA, recuerdo las partidas de TV LCD con efecto nubes en ensamblados made in espain sony Barna!

Está gente se queda aquí por la ayudas de la generalitat & estado.... el montilla estuvo en JAPAN hace unos meses.


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

El gigante de fotografía Eastman Kodak reducirá entre 3.500 y 4.500 empleos todo el mundo durante 2009, entre el 14% y el 18% de su plantilla. La compañía ha publicado unas pérdidas de 137 millones de dólares, o 51 centavos por acción, en el cuarto trimestre de 2008 frente a un beneficio neto de 215 millones de dólares, 75 centavos por título, en el mismo período del año anterior. Las ventas cayeron un 24% hasta 2.400 millones de dólares.


----------



## chameleon (29 Ene 2009)

los bancos siguen tirando abajo el ibex, y después de la comilona de ayer bajan poco...


----------



## javso (29 Ene 2009)

Parece que no está la cosa para meterse hoy en nada, al menos hasta el final del día.


----------



## AVEFENIX (29 Ene 2009)

Me da a mi que hoy:
*PABAJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooo*


----------



## Kujire (29 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... US*

Desempleo US.... peor de lo esperado

Ventas de Bienes duraderos US....peor de lo esperado


----------



## spheratu (29 Ene 2009)

Pero vamos a ver,si estamos en recesión,como van a ir bien las bolsas?
No confundamos rebotitos con cambio de tendencia.
*P'ABAJO!*


----------



## wsleone (29 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Desempleo US.... peor de lo esperado
> 
> Ventas de Bienes duraderos US....peor de lo esperado



Ahhhhh !!!!! es que el Ibex estaba en -1,50% y en un abrir y cerrar de ojos se ha puesto en -1,85%


----------



## wsleone (29 Ene 2009)

No paran de venir datos negativos de USA, me parece que al efecto Obama y sus propuestas le quedan muy poco tiempo para aliviar un poco las bolsas

EE.UU.: Futuro Dow Jones -1%; S&P 500 -1,3%; Nasdaq -0,8%


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Ene 2009)

Buenas tardes .Quiero sangre.

Vaya triángulo está haciendo el ibex.

Puede bajar unos 120 puntos en un plas.

Tonuel,empieza a calentar los sellos!!


----------



## tonuel (29 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Tonuel,empieza a calentar los sellos!!



Los mantengo siempre calientes... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

Que malos sentimientos veo .... nos vamos a girar ---in progress.....


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Ene 2009)

Ya empieza a descolgarse.

Nos vemos en los 8420 según la proyección.Igual acabamos por debajo de los 8500 la jornada.


----------



## tonuel (29 Ene 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 15:41  -2,88%

8450 puntos



etaaaa baratoooooo... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

Mira que sois cenizos!!!! jopeeeee......!!!!!


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Ene 2009)

Pero que cenizos!!

Esto es orgasmitrónico.

Saaaaaannnnnnnngre!!

Slurpp!!


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

Os va a durar poco esos orgamos bajistas!


----------



## chameleon (29 Ene 2009)

qie le pasa a iberdrola?
está a 6,08
me está temblando el pulso para entrar...


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Ene 2009)

DJI gráfico muy confuso pero parece triangular.

-30 points en otro plas.


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Os va a durar poco esos orgamos bajistas!



Que me quede tiempo pal sigarrito de despues de...


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

Le ves mucho recorrido a IBERDROLA? 6,45€ quizás?


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

Comprad ENDESAS.... somos opables.... despues no hay solución.... JP MORGAN ESTÁ ACUMULANDO y la AGENCIA del SAN, tambien!


----------



## chameleon (29 Ene 2009)

si don pepito, en todo caso hasta 6,39 por lo menos

sigue a 6.08 creo que va a bajar un poco más, no hay compras

edit: se ha visto a 6,05 nivel de hace 4 días con el ibex muuuucho más abajo


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Ene 2009)

Hoy fiesta patrón de Zaragoza.

Me voy a vivir el ambientillo.Esta tarde toca ir al "Roscón Rock".Tengo que educar bien a mi pequeña(6 años).

Chaoooo!!


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

Hay disponibles a 6,05€ IBERDROLAS, seguro que pierde los 6,00€


----------



## chameleon (29 Ene 2009)

rep a 14,26 mucho más arriba que iberdrola


----------



## peptroc (29 Ene 2009)

AVEFENIX dijo:


> Me da a mi que hoy:
> *PABAJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooo*



Huy, como se le parece este de arriba al presentador bigotillo de Intereconomia a las 9:01 AM


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

Están comprando +100.000 Iberdrolas ahora mismo.


----------



## chameleon (29 Ene 2009)

6,04 las iberdrolas

me tiembla el pulso... 
como pierda los 6 van a empezar a saltar stops
... 6,03 va cuesta abajo sin frenos
6,02


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

Hay calentón ENDESA.... algo se mueve dentro!


----------



## javso (29 Ene 2009)

Como está esto hoy, el ibex cayendo a plomo, a este paso pierde todo lo que ganó ayer. Me tientas esas iberdrolas, para bajar mi precio medio de adquisición, más que nada, que lo tengo por las nubes


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Ene 2009)

Ana Patricia Botín, presidenta de Banesto, filial del Santander, uno de los rostros más habituales en la cita anual del Foro Económico Mundial en Davos, ha afirmado esta mañana que la decisión de devolver a los afectados por el 'caso Madoff' la inversión inicial "no fue fácil", pero que obedece al "compromiso del Banco Santander con sus clientes".

La noticia de la decisión del Santander (-0.25 / -3.83%)fue ayer la portada de 'Financial Times', el diario más leído durante la cumbre, y el tema estuvo presente en grande parte de los "corrillos" entre conferencias.

La máxima responsable de Banesto, al ser preguntada al respecto, ha manifestado que las entidades de las que forma parte "mantienen su compromiso en los malos tiempos. Con nuestros valores, nuestros orígenes y nuestros clientes". "Un banco debe estar cerca de los clientes", ha asegurado durante una charla con el máximo responsable del banco norteamericano J. P. Morgan, el candidato 'tory' a las próximas elecciones británicas, David Cameron, y el ex primer ministro israelí Benhamin Netanyahu.

Botín ha aprovechado su intervención para explicar que "los banqueros, aunque leamos el 'Financial Times' y el 'Wall Street Journal' y vengamos a Davos, no lo sabemos todo". "Los líderes deben tomar decisiones y tener la suficiente confianza para escuchar lo que dicen los demás".

A pesar de todo, la banquera ha querido resaltar que si bien el momento actual es crítico, "además de duros, estos tiempos son excepcionales".

Sobre la cuestión de si Santander se aventuró demasiado en alguna de sus operaciones o no, Botín especificó que el Banco Santander tiene "un comité ejecutivo que se reúne dos veces por semana para analizar el riesgo. En los bancos hay que ser bueno en la gestión de riesgo", pero que la falta de información les afecta igual que al resto.


----------



## maquiabelo (29 Ene 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pZsY1rFr_yw&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pZsY1rFr_yw&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

A-CO-JO-NAN-TE, video de carpatos

edito: para pegar el comentario de carpatos y enlace a un articulo en la misma linea




Un amable lector me ha mandado antes este video. Recomienda su visionado de principio a fin. Uno se da cuenta de la envergadura de todos los planes de rescate que están saliendo, y hasta donde se está metiendo EEUU en un lío. Cuando uno termina de ver el video, sinceramente se pregunta si de verdad ¿La FED sabe donde se está metiendo? De verdad que lo dudo mucho.


www.invertirenbolsa.es/index.php/2009/01/trileros-gobiernos-y-bancos-centrales/


----------



## Kujire (29 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... US*

*Ventas de Casas US en Diciembre .... peor de lo esperado*

... estoy por comprarme una


----------



## chameleon (29 Ene 2009)

voy a esperar, están a 6,04
si bajan de 6 van a empezar a saltar stops y puede llegar a 5,9

quiero ver a los americanos perdiendo 1,5% y entro


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> *Ventas de Casas US en Diciembre .... peor de lo esperado*
> 
> ... estoy por comprarme una



pilla pilla, que asi tenemos donde dormir una temporada


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2009)

Pues yo hoy pensaba que los leoncios nos iban a colocar al mercado algo más arriba, y lo cierto es que lo han intentado y han metido presión. Pero parece que no les daba para más el fuelle, se les ha apagado el fuego y nos vamos al guano.

El objetivo para hoy en el Stoxx es 2223-2228, ahora en 2264.


----------



## Kujire (29 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo hoy pensaba que los leoncios nos iban a colocar al mercado algo más arriba, y lo cierto es que lo han intentado y han metido presión. Pero parece que no les daba para más el fuelle, se les ha apagado el fuego y nos vamos al guano.
> 
> El objetivo para hoy en el Stoxx es 2223-2228, ahora en 2264.



... hay que meter miedooooo ....


----------



## Hagen (29 Ene 2009)

Buenas,

Estoy leyendo hacia atras para ponerme al día.

Lo de ayer fue más falso que un euro de madera.

Y mañana más caiditasss

Me encanta que los cortos salgan bien....!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Ene 2009)

si el SAN baja de 6,20 le vemos en 6


----------



## Hagen (29 Ene 2009)

Wbuffet,

A ver si te invitas a unas tapas en la plaza de santa marta..... No dices que estais de fiesta!!!

Salu2.

Pabajista Convencido


----------



## Kujire (29 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pilla pilla, que asi tenemos donde dormir una temporada



estoy viendo la posibilidad, malo que esta zona "va pa'arriba":, .... supongo que habrá que esperar un poco más


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Ene 2009)

Ventas viviendas USA nuevas: *331.000 de tasa anualizada, mucho peor de lo esperado, bajan 14,7%*

Duraderos USA: *Pedidos de bienes duraderos, es decir con vida útil superior a los 3 años, bajan 2,6 %, peor que el -2% esperado.* Este dato a veces queda muy distorsionado por los pedidos de aviones, ya que pocas unidades provocan grandes variaciones porcentuales, pero si quitamos la partida de transportes, vemos una cifra aún peor de -3,6%, peor de lo esperado que era -2,7%.
En el 2008 bajada de 5,7% la peor anual desde el 2001.

Paro semanal: *Peticiones de subsidio de paro suben de 585.000 a 588.000, peor que las 580.000 esperadas.* La media de 4 semanas sube de 518.250 a 542.500. *Los perceptores totales suben de 4,617 millones a 4,776 millones, mucho más de lo esperado y además nuevo récord histórico.* Mal dato que sigue dejando claro que la situación del mercado laboral es muy negativa.

Bueno, bueno, aquí uno se despista un rato y la liáis parda... 

Os dejo un resumen de hoy en USA, aunque lo ha puesto Kujire, lo pongo con datos... 

Saludos y buenas tardes a tod@s...

PD: (Cárpatos) El lunes conocimos la venta de viviendas de segunda mano en diciembre que subió un +6,5% y que fue celebrado por las bolsas. Ahora sabemos que la venta de vivienda nueva cae un -15,7% ese mismo mes. *Parece que los que sospechaban de que el dato alcista de las de segunda mano tenía un gran componente de ventas por ejecuciones de hipotecas, no iban desencaminados.*


----------



## INTRUDER (29 Ene 2009)

Calculaba que SAN podia llegar alrededor de 8 despues de resultados (previstos para la proxima semana) pero con el avance hecho ayer, han roto las previsiones.
Mantengo el 3.5 para Mayo :


----------



## chameleon (29 Ene 2009)

estoy en iberdrolas, 6,05

edit:


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Estoy leyendo hacia atras para ponerme al día.
> 
> ...



Las subidas de estos días se están haciendo con un volumen normal, muy similar al que hemos tenido en las últimas bajadas, mañana y pasado nos toca volver a subir y superar los máximos de ayer.

Aunque es cierto que durante la subida de ayer las velas fueron más pequeñas de lo normal y se subió un poco a trompicones, como si no hubiera una verdadera tendencia, muestra de que cuesta mucho subir con una tendencia bajista a largo plazo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Ene 2009)

maquiabelo dijo:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pZsY1rFr_yw&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pZsY1rFr_yw&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> A-CO-JO-NAN-TE, video de carpatos
> 
> ...





JODER, me lo acabo de hacer encima despues de ver este video


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2009)

Me encanta que los planes salgan bien,me puse corto a las 11 acabo de cerrar,ganancias del 5%


----------



## Hagen (29 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Las subidas de estos días se están haciendo con un volumen normal, muy similar al que hemos tenido en las últimas bajadas, mañana y pasado nos toca volver a subir y superar los máximos de ayer.
> 
> Aunque es cierto que durante la subida de ayer las velas fueron más pequeñas de lo normal y se subió un poco a trompicones, como si no hubiera una verdadera tendencia, muestra de que cuesta mucho subir con una tendencia bajista a largo plazo.



Ayer subimos por los bancos europeos, al calor del santander y de DB, y la especulación del citi con le bad bank

Los resultados de Wells fargo, malos..... la banca USA esta para nacionalizarla, la de Inglaterra más de lo mismo.

Ahora empiezan los resultados europeos, 10 y 11 de febrero los bancos suizos..... 

Creo que hasta que no acaben los resultados no subiremos otra vez con fuerza, subida como el rally de navidad


----------



## Hagen (29 Ene 2009)

Los que tenian que dar buenos resultados ya se han adelantado sus resultados........


----------



## chameleon (29 Ene 2009)

ENDESA disparada un 3,62% a 24.3 eur


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Ene 2009)

Si el IBEX cruza el 8475, completará un HCHinvertido, objetivo 8550...

Chameleon, Iberdrola parece que tiene fuelle máximo hasta 6,40€ 

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Ene 2009)

hay que ver como os poneis por una bajadita de nada


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

Esas Iberdrolas van bien.... ENDESA rulez!

Algo hay seguro, están comprando todas!


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esas Iberdrolas van bien.... ENDESA rulez!
> 
> Algo hay seguro, están comprando todas!



¡Te felicito!

¿te salistes al final de los GAM ?


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

No, sigo aguantando, de momento no tengo perdidas, siento el calentón --- gamesa --- próximamente, prefiero mantenerlas unos días....

Gracias por tus felicitaciones!


----------



## chameleon (29 Ene 2009)

bueno pues ya hemos corregido 
seguimos camino de los 9000, a ver si no nos desmadramos otra vez porque luego hay que corregir y tenemos los disgustos

a veces me siento mal por ser especulata


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Ene 2009)

es la hora del oxtion de ACX? mira que llevo 1 mes casi siguiendo!!


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2009)

Señores, ahora empieza el 2o round de p'abajos de la tarde, ¡no se lo pierdan!


----------



## javso (29 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No, sigo aguantando, de momento no tengo perdidas, siento el calentón --- gamesa --- próximamente, prefiero mantenerlas unos días....
> 
> Gracias por tus felicitaciones!



Pues no es por joder la marrana, pero yo creo que tendrías que haberlas vendido ayer. Subidones como el de ayer no vamos a tener muchos en las próximas semanas.


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

JP MORGAN está recomprando todas la endesas, aquí hay opa señores!

JPM MA +145.179 son casí 3,5M €


----------



## Hagen (29 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, ahora empieza el 2o round de p'abajos de la tarde, ¡no se lo pierdan!



Ese es mi chico!!!!!

Por cierto, me enviaron el contrato los de interdin.... 47 hojas.... y hay que firmarlas una a una..... valdra la huella....


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

Gamesa es muy especial, al mover menos de 900.000 al día, manejan de p... madre la cotización.... todavía recuerdo ese +20,00% de hace unas semanas!


----------



## chameleon (29 Ene 2009)

joer, no me he metido en endesa porque me parecía cara...


----------



## Hagen (29 Ene 2009)

Para los Endeseros....

,.....Dicen que sube por el contrato firmado con IBM en los sistemas.....

Por cierto, ya estaban utilizando IBM con los servidores.

Por otra parte, se comenta que Acciona no tiene problema de pagos a corto. Sería casi mejor aguantar las acciones y vender con la subida del petroleo.. (pero bueno son rumores)


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Ese es mi chico!!!!!
> 
> Por cierto, me enviaron el contrato los de interdin.... 47 hojas.... y hay que firmarlas una a una..... valdra la huella....



Creo que no, pero paciencia y ... reflex 

Cuidado, que además hay hojas con casillas que rellenar, de regalo. Principalmente aquello de si te consideras un inversor valiente o un caguetas al que obliga la CNMV.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2009)

Entrar ahora en endesa es arriesgado,si no hay opa las perdidas pueden ser bastante fuertes.
A 23 me meto


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

Ya sabes que en este hilo están los visionarios y endesa la estamos recomendando desde hace una semana!

Espero el BOOOMMMM!!!


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

Endesa S.a. 24,45 1,00 4,26%


----------



## Hagen (29 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que no, pero paciencia y ... reflex
> 
> Cuidado, que además hay hojas con casillas que rellenar, de regalo. Principalmente aquello de si te consideras un inversor valiente o un caguetas al que obliga la CNMV.



Tienes contratado el servicio de visualchart??? 

Cagueta cuando pierdo y valiente cuando gano

Gracias


----------



## javso (29 Ene 2009)

Dentro de REP, a 14,32


----------



## Hagen (29 Ene 2009)

Para los del sector energetico,

Si hay una caidita de gas natural puede ser muy interesante entrar, ya que a finales de febrero diran las desinversiones, sobre todo en Gas mercado muy goloso.

Aqui os lo dejo...


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Tienes contratado el servicio de visualchart???
> 
> Cageta cuando pierdo y valiente cuando gano
> 
> Gracias



No uso el Visual chart, así que no lo tengo pero creo que es gratuito. Respecto a lo otro, debería ser al contrario, valiente cuando se pierde (no hay que desmoralizarse) y caguetas cuando se gana (para no dejarse llevar por la codicia) y hay que ser humilde en cualquier momento, porque nos la pueden clavar cuando menos nos lo esperamos.


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

Hay un riesgo de otra OPA de Criteria a Gas Natural.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Ene 2009)

Comentario de Cárpatos...

"_...La situación sigue parecida a la de ayer.

Parece que el soporte por debajo del cual se empezaría a dar por finiquitado el rebote estaría en el entorno de 830-840. Mientras no baje se sigue pensando que aún podría seguir.

Ni que decir que el 865 sigue siendo considerado el nivel clave por arriba.

Según comentan algunos boletines especializados, se esperan ya fuertes salidas de papel en caso de que se sobrepase el 900.

No se ven hedge que sean realmente alcistas, sigue pareciendo a todo el mundo este un entorno de trading y no de inversión. Todo el mundo habla de rebote y punto.

*La inmensa mayoría de comentarios y boletines especializados creen que tarde o temprano en el medio plazo se llegará a 750.
*
*Se siguen escuchando comentarios de que hay muchos hedge cortos de banco en todo el mundo que no sueltan la presa. Igualmente que hay muchos hedges acorralados por los reembolsos que tienen que vender mucho en bolsa para poder pagar.*

Por último el caso Madoff, sigue siendo vital en el mundillo. Es lo que se habla todo el día. En general lo que se comenta es que los administradores de los fondos en cuestión van a llevarse todos los golpes._"

Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (29 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No uso el Visual chart, así que no lo tengo pero creo que es gratuito. Respecto a lo otro, debería ser al contrario, valiente cuando se pierde (no hay que desmoralizarse) y caguetas cuando se gana (para no dejarse llevar por la codicia) y hay que ser humilde en cualquier momento, porque nos la pueden clavar cuando menos nos lo esperamos.



La verdad que para el trading con dinero propio hay que tener una pasta especial, y yo a veces carezco de ella.

Alguno foreros, tienen huevos hay que reconocerlo

Gracias por las recomendaciones


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> La verdad que para el trading con dinero propio hay que tener una pasta especial, y yo a veces carezco de ella.
> 
> Alguno foreros, tienen huevos hay que reconocerlo
> 
> Gracias por las recomendaciones



El visual chart es de pago,pero te dan una semana gratis de prueba,te mandan un sms con las claves,asi que tienes varios moviles te puedes tirar una temporada sin pagar como yo


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Ene 2009)

acordaros del 6 de febrero, ese dia el ibex abre el grifo 





VAYA PALO EL SABADELL, estan descontando una ampliacion? o una fusion con pop o bkt? pronto se hablará

mirad el grafico a 1 año....




Otro tema: sabeis de alguna OPA en el ultimo año, sabiendo que va a estar un 40% mas barata?


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

En fin... al final gamesas en 12,90€ mejor de lo esperado.... repsol tambien ha cerrado bien: 14,36€


----------



## tonuel (29 Ene 2009)

Los que estais dento... mañana os vais a cagar... :




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Los que estais dento... mañana os vais a cagar... :



¿cortos o largos?


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

Hehehe! no seas venao con los ojos malos!  hay que tener un par de 00 ... ya vemos que te ha entrado el miedo bolsartil....


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> acordaros del 6 de febrero, ese dia el ibex abre el grifo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



primer objetivo 3,50... igual me meto y si no al 3,10


----------



## INTRUDER (29 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> primer objetivo 3,50... igual me meto y si no al 3,10



Hoy he escuchado una entrevista al capo del Sabadell-Atlantico, yo de ti me lo pensaba dos veces, al tio se le notaba que estaba "arrugado" y con un pesimismo ilogico en un banquero.

Estos banquitos pequeños tiene mierda en un armario que esta a punto de estallar, y la situacion no hace mas que aumentar la mierda cual circulo virtuoso (im-)perfetcto 

Ticket para el Sabadell a 1.70 a final de año (va a tener una morosidad de el 7% en breve) en consonacia con un SAN a 3,5 :


----------



## Bayne (29 Ene 2009)

INTRUDER dijo:


> Hoy he escuchado una entrevista al capo del Sabadell-Atlantico, yo de ti me lo pensaba dos veces, al tio se le notaba que estaba "arrugado" y con un pesimismo ilogico en un banquero.
> 
> Estos banquitos pequeños tiene mierda en un armario que esta a punto de estallar, y la situacion no hace mas que aumentar la mierda cual circulo virtuoso (im-)perfetcto
> 
> Ticket para el Sabadell a 1.70 a final de año (va a tener una morosidad de el 7% en breve) en consonacia con un SAN a 3,5 :



+1 Ojito con Sabadell...


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2009)

INTRUDER dijo:


> Hoy he escuchado una entrevista al capo del Sabadell-Atlantico, yo de ti me lo pensaba dos veces, al tio se le notaba que estaba "arrugado" y con un pesimismo ilogico en un banquero.
> 
> Estos banquitos pequeños tiene mierda en un armario que esta a punto de estallar, y la situacion no hace mas que aumentar la mierda cual circulo virtuoso (im-)perfetcto
> 
> Ticket para el Sabadell a 1.70 a final de año (va a tener una morosidad de el 7% en breve) en consonacia con un SAN a 3,5 :



Pues eso huele a sentimiento contrario, son ellos los que quieren comprar ahora, cuando se suba ya se ocuparán de dejar bien 'niquelados' a sus banquitos en la prensa para colocarles papelillos a los incautos.


----------



## INTRUDER (29 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues eso huele a sentimiento contrario, son ellos los que quieren comprar ahora, cuando se suba ya se ocuparán de dejar bien 'niquelados' a sus banquitos en la prensa para colocarles papelillos a los incautos.



Tu lo dices, a los incautos.

Aqui se intenta estar "al loro" 

Con mayor o menor fortuna, eso si.:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Ene 2009)

No lo he visto en ningún lado...

*Criteria: Citi baja precio objetivo a 2,88€ 
*
Y aprovechando...

*Midwest de la FED de Chicago: Indicador de actividad manufacturera baja de 95,7 a 92,2

*Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2009)

Quiero sangre!

Quiero nuevos mínimos!

Quiero matanza!

Quiero que todos sus poros fluctúen en rojo hasta el último!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Ene 2009)

Para los IBRenovables...
*
Iberdrola renovables aumenta un 31% su capacidad instalada en 2008 *

Iberdrola Renovables alcanzó a finales de 2008 los 9.302 megavatios (MW) de potencia instalada, después de haber puesto en uso 2.204 MW durante el ejercicio, lo que equivale a elevar un 31% su capacidad de producción.

De esta forma, el grupo presidido por Ignacio Sánchez Galán supera los objetivos de 2.000 MW para el ejercicio y se hace con una cartera de la que 8.960 MW, o el 96% del total, corresponde a parques eólicos, mientras que otros 342 MW corresponden a minihidráulicas.

Iberdrola renovables aumenta un 31% su capacidad instalada en 2008 - 29/01/09 - elEconomista.es

Saludos...

PD: Jodó Mulder, pareces Drácula.... :


----------



## Kujire (29 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... Capitolio*

Animad esa cara, que un día de tormenta no hace invierno!! ... ay ay ... aki todo el mundo cumple su papel ... 



> El senado está debatiendo el plan de estímulo de Obama. La cosa pinta dificil, los demócratas no tienen mayoría en el senado, y TODOS los congresistas repúblicanos y once demócratas votaron en contra del plan de Obama, se avecian guerra política. Las bonitas palabras del presidente no se han convertido en hechos, y los repúblicanos lo van a banear en el senado. Sin entrar en que el plan sea bueno o no, lo que es cierto es que está siendo muy criticado.



Hoy tenemos una "corrección ténica" como les gusta decir a los técnicos, nada más, a veces hay que tomar carrerilla, llevamos 4 dias de subidas, con una ganancia del 5%, ... os están dando tiempo para que os metáis ... los resultados negativos de las empresas ya están descontados, todos sabemos que la cosa está muy muy malita, ya nadie se asusta por eso ... recordad lo que dijo Obama, "las cosas se van a ir a peor antes de mejorar" aún nos falta para llegar a lo peor ... el efecto Obama acaba de empezar.

Hoy mis Endesitas se han portado!!!! Gracias y Enhorabuena Don Pepito!!!!


----------



## AVEFENIX (29 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Quiero sangre!
> 
> Quiero nuevos mínimos!
> 
> ...



Tranqui Mulder, que te pierdes, esto ira pabajo, *pabajo*, *PABAJOOOOOOO*... 
Tú tranqui, está garantizado!!!


----------



## Hagen (29 Ene 2009)

kujire,

llevamos un año seguido de tormenta.......vamos por 1400 paginas.
Ayer llegamos en un solo día a todos los objetivos alcistas.

Y nos estamos dando cuenta de que en 6 meses no salimos de estas....que es lo que se preveia.... con un poco de suerte a final de año.

Muchas cuentas de resultados se sostienen por los 2 primeros trimestres con beneficios.

Ford en 3 meses se come sus recursos financieros, no quiero pensar en GM.


----------



## wsleone (29 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> kujire,
> 
> Muchas cuentas de resultados se sostienen por los 2 primeros trimestres con beneficios.



Me has robado el pensamiento  No quiero pensar los resultados de empresas y parados dentro de 1 año


----------



## Kujire (29 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News .... desde la Casa Blanca*

Rueda de Prensa con el Protavoz de la CasaBlanca, Mr Gibbs. Ésta rueda de prensa se realiza a diario:



> ....
> G: Estamos trabajando para corregir la situación en la que estamos el Presidente comparte las precupaciones que la gente tiene. Por eso vamos a pedir al congreso que se modifique la forma de usar los TARP.
> 
> Pregunta: Que ha pasado con los apoyos que se creían de los republicanos? al parecer TODOS se han opuesto al plan ...
> ...


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Wbuffet,
> 
> A ver si te invitas a unas tapas en la plaza de santa marta..... No dices que estais de fiesta!!!
> 
> ...




Oidooo cociiinaaaaa!! Cuando quieras.

Sta Marta va p´arriba.


Mulder,me apunto a una de sangre,pero ya!!

Ambientazo!! Mi hija dice que ha sido la mejor tarde de su vida:
Y eso que algunos grupos eran flojicos.

Voy a ponerme a ver gráficos por si veo la luz a ver donde meto la guita estos días.Si no lo veo claro,vacaciones.


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2009)

AVEFENIX dijo:


> Tranqui Mulder, que te pierdes, esto ira pabajo, *pabajo*, *PABAJOOOOOOO*...
> Tú tranqui, está garantizado!!!



No me pierdo, solo era una forma de decirles 'a lo leoncio' que íbamos a bajar más y a perforar mínimos del día.

No vean lo bien que se siente uno escenificándolo 

Creo que aun no hemos visto los mínimos del día, nos falta una cota por cubrir, pero entra dentro de lo posible que no la toquemos porque no es obligatorio (yo creería más en los mercados si lo hiciera).

Para mañana tendremos otro día de largos, es probable que volvamos a los máximos de ayer o que nos quedemos cerca de ellos, pero no estoy seguro de que se pase la manida resistencia del S&P que nos frenó y el lunes deberíamos seguir hacia arriba, cosa que cuadra perfectamente con que sea el primer día del mes de febrero.

Si se fijan, el primer día de febrero del año pasado fue uno de los días donde más se subió estando la tendencia bajista en plena efervescencia.


----------



## wsleone (29 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Oidooo cociiinaaaaa!! Cuando quieras.
> 
> Voy a ponerme a ver gráficos por si veo la luz a ver donde meto la guita estos días.Si no lo veo claro,vacaciones.



Yo que tú pasaría de meterte en nada estos días, el ambiente está muy raro, lo veo peor que otras veces, y como decía un forero unos post antes, las "buenas" noticias se han acabado. Estoy pensando seriamente que hasta las bolsas se van a ir al carajo (si me preguntas por el IBEX creo que tranquilamente puede llegar a los 5000 o menos, y poner un techo de 8000 durante mucho tiempo); cada día que pasa me parece que las cosas van a ir bastante peor de lo que nos imaginamos. Sinceramente, estoy muy acojonao.


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Ene 2009)

Kujire,tu crees que el plan de estímulo dará solución a la crisis?

¿Ve salida a la situación el americano medio?Con estas medidas.

¿Hay sentimiento madmaxista allí?

Gracias


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Ene 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Yo que tú pasaría de meterte en nada estos días, el ambiente está muy raro, lo veo peor que otras veces, y como decía un forero unos post antes, las "buenas" noticias se han acabado. Estoy pensando seriamente que hasta las bolsas se van a ir al carajo (si me preguntas por el IBEX creo que tranquilamente puede llegar a los 5000 o menos, y poner un techo de 8000 durante mucho tiempo); cada día que pasa me parece que las cosas van a ir bastante peor de lo que nos imaginamos. Sinceramente, estoy muy acojonao.



Tranqui.Sería para ponerme corto.


Gracias.


----------



## tonuel (29 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Quiero sangre!
> 
> Quiero nuevos mínimos!
> 
> ...




No me he enterado, ¿dónde hay que apuntarse...? :



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (29 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Kujire,tu crees que el plan de estímulo dará solución a la crisis?



NO



> ¿Ve salida a la situación el americano medio?Con estas medidas.



50/50



> ¿Hay sentimiento madmaxista allí?



De momento, NO, los americanos están en estado de shock, la mitad con esperanza, la otra atónitos y cabreados, aún no han asimilado lo que se les viene encima y creen ciegamente que "el gob no lo permitirá". Ten en cuenta que muchos americanos mueren todos los días en los conflictos que hay en medio mundo y eso marca (con esto no defiendo ni niego que no sean responsables de tanto dolor), los desempleos en masa son muy recientes todavía y esto va por grupos, los que se llevan la chingada son los pensionistas o cuasi pensionistas, pero son viejos para partirse la cara. Luego algo importante, TODOS TIENEN ARMAS, y eso es una ventaja ... para tener a los políticos bajo control. *Los americanos no corren para sacar la pasta de sus bancos, siendo estos insolventes,* todavía tienen esperanza y confían que "America" saldrá adelante, lo que más les fastidia es tener su orgullo herido cuando salen los políticos de tres al cuarto diciendo que ellos son unos ladrones, puferos y que ellos crearon la crisis ... los hechos están ahí, pero nadie se quejaba cuando se forraban con las subprime americanas por el mundo.



> Gracias



De nada cielo


----------



## Kujire (29 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News .... Obama*

Obama al habla, con 2 co_ones bien puestos



> Hey! Gracias Tios por estar aki. Acabo de tener una conversación fabulosa con TIm por lo pasos que tenemos que dar no solo en mi plan, pero también en el proceso de regular Wall Street, para mejorar el crédito, y que el dinero fluya de nuevo pero sobre todo para impedir que esto nos pase de nuevo. Tim está trabajndo duro para que el paquete vaya tomando forma y lo podamos pasar al congreso y al senado y así poner a trabajar a la gente de nuevo.
> 
> Pero también me gustarái decir que todos vamos a tener responsabilidad para que esto siga funcionando. *Cuando hoy he leido que que los banqueros van a recibir 20M de bonus como en 2004*, cuando han venido va perdirnos pasta, es una verguenza y una irresponsabilidad, y *lo voy a dejar claro que van a tener que mostrar responsabilidad para pedir pasta*. la gente no está dispuesta a que le meen encima. Voy a tener unas palabras con estos chicos de WS para que se den cuenta de que tienen que trabajar de otra forma.
> 
> ...


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2009)

La tendencia es operar a corto plazo, como máximo mantener una semana, dependiendo del valor, solo se pueden conseguir plusvalías de este modo, la volatilidad de los mercados está a nuestro favor.

Endesa tiene que dar el subidón, por eso mantengo, al igual que las gamesas y repsol, he entrado a un precio que me permite aguantar unos días.


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No me he enterado, ¿dónde hay que apuntarse...? :



Lo siento, llegaste tarde al festival y ya se terminó lo que se daba, ahora puedes proceder a la pertinente certificación iso


----------



## percebe (29 Ene 2009)

¿Alguien da resultados hoy al cierre?


----------



## tonuel (29 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo siento, llegaste tarde al festival y ya se terminó lo que se daba, ahora puedes proceder a la pertinente certificación iso



Con esta bajada de pobres se me olvidaba certificar el ibex... xD 


Acerinox -5,78%
Sabadell -5,77%







Saludos


----------



## Kujire (29 Ene 2009)

percebe dijo:


> ¿Alguien da resultados hoy al cierre?



Here U r!

Dow 8,149.01 -226.44 (-2.70%)
S&P 500 845.14 -28.95 (-3.31%)
Nasdaq 1,507.84  -50.50 (-3.24%)

Mañana resultados del PIB adelantado del 4T, se espera alrededor del -5.5% ... si llegamos a -6% ... puff pufff malo malo

Por cierto, hay 17 empresas de US que tienen un CDS inferior al del tesoro de los US :O


----------



## percebe (29 Ene 2009)

Gracias kujire:

Perdon si no se me ha entendido 
¿Alguna compañia da resultados hoy al cierre?


----------



## Kujire (29 Ene 2009)

percebe dijo:


> Gracias kujire:
> 
> Perdon si no se me ha entendido
> ¿Alguna compañia da resultados hoy al cierre?



Sip,

Amazon está al *caer* ....


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Sip,
> 
> Amazon está al *caer* ....



Pues ya han *caido*



> Amazon.com, Inc. (AMZN: News ) reported net income for the fourth quarter of $225 million or $0.52 per share, compared to $207 million or $0.48 per share for the year-ago quarter.
> 
> Net sales for the quarter increased 18% to $6.70 billion from $5.67 billion in the fourth quarter of last year Excluding the $320 million unfavorable impact from year-over-year changes in foreign exchange rates throughout the quarter, net sales would have grown 24% compared with fourth quarter 2007.



http://www.rttnews.com/Content/QuickFacts.aspx?Node=B1&Id=838949 &Category=Quick Facts

Se esperaba 0.39


----------



## nief (29 Ene 2009)

Hey por cierto mañana no sale el dato del pib de usa?

Y dios la semana que viene sale el paro de enero en españa.... madre de dios...


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2009)

Los de broadcom han salido malos malosos:

UPDATE 1-Broadcom posts quarterly loss, shares fall | Markets | Markets News | Reuters

Pero estos se lo tienen bien merecido por no querer desarrollar drivers para Linux, son unos vendidos al mundo microsoft, grrr.


----------



## Samzer (30 Ene 2009)

*S.Korea puts exchange operator under state control*

S.Korea puts exchange operator under state control | Reuters


----------



## nief (30 Ene 2009)

el nikkei un 3 y pico abajo... va a ser un viernes moviditoooo


----------



## Hagen (30 Ene 2009)

Buenos Dias,

Los japos cayendo, vuelve a las caidas del 3.12%
Hoy esta el dato del PIB de USA esperado -5%, posiblemente -5,5% -6%.

Salu2


----------



## Hagen (30 Ene 2009)

Para los Endeseros.

Efectivamente hay algo a la vista. Acciona baja sus pretensiones de pasta y sobre ECYR.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Buenos días.

JPMorgan rebaja el precio objetivo de Sabadell a 2,6 euros

BANCO SABADELL

JPMorgan ha rebajado el precio objetivo de Banco Sabadell a 2,6 euros, desde los 3 euros anteriores, a la vez que ha mantenido su recomendación de "infraponderar". Los títulos de Sabadell cerraron la sesión de ayer, en la que presentó sus resultados, con un acusado descenso del 5,77%, hasta los 3,92 euros.


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

*Las cajas catalanas estudian vender un 5% de Repsol al margen de Sacyr*

Las cajas catalanas estudian vender un 5% de Repsol al margen de Sacyr - Expansión.com


----------



## chameleon (30 Ene 2009)

ya se están poniendo nerviosos con repsol, quieren vender, les pican sus agujeros
la opa no puede estar lejos, para la siguiente caída hay que meterse a saco


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Ene 2009)

*El beneficio neto de Popular cayó un 16,8% en 2008, hasta 1.052 millones *

Banco Popular ha comunicado a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) que su beneficio atribuible cayó un 16,8%, hasta 1.052 millones de euros.

La entidad que preside Ángel Ron explicó que este resultado refleja una anticipación voluntaria de provisiones por deterioro de activos de 189 millones de euros y la no utilización de provisiones genéricas por 244 millones de euros, pese a estar permitidas por la normativa actual. Excluyendo estas aportaciones el beneficio es de 1.346 millones de euros, un 6,4% más alto que el de 2007.

De cara al ejercicio 2009, el banco espera continuar con "criterios de aprovisionamiento conservadores" durante el primer trimestre y, tal vez, el segundo hasta absorber esta fase de ajuste del sector inmobiliario promotor, especialmente de las grandes y medianas empresas, y poder abordar con menos presión un flujo menos agudo en el resto del año.

http://www.eleconomista.es/flash/no...cayo-un-168-en-2008-hasta-1052-millones-.html

Saludos...

*Edito para poner el de cotizalia:*
Banco Popular registró un beneficio neto atribuible de 1.052 millones de euros en el ejercicio 2008, lo que supone un descenso del 16,8% respecto al obtenido el año anterior, informó hoy la entidad a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV). Sin provisiones extraordinarias, el beneficio ajustado del grupo aumentó un 6,4% hasta 1.346 millones.

Banco Popular explica que el beneficio contable refleja una anticipación voluntaria de provisiones por deterioro de activos de 189 millones de euros y la no utilización de provisiones genéricas por 244 millones de euros. Los resultados del banco reflejan además una mejora de sus ratios de solvencia. El core capital ha aumentado en más de 50 puntos básicos en el ejercicio, situándose al final del mismo en el 7,06%. El Tier I, por su parte, se sitúa en el 8,04% frente al 7,92% de hace un años.

*La compañía ha cerrado 2008 con un ratio de morosidad del 2,71% para la actividad en España y 2,81 % en términos consolidados, y la tasa de cobertura global de la morosidad es del 159,4% con garantías y provisiones.*

http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2009/01/30/noticias_7_banco_popular_registro_beneficio_millones.html


----------



## Hagen (30 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *El beneficio neto de Popular cayó un 16,8% en 2008, hasta 1.052 millones *
> 
> (Ahora ampliamos... es que vamos más rápidos que las noticias...)
> 
> Saludos...



2,8% de morosidad.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Ene 2009)

*Otra que rebaja a BBVA...*

*Citi rebaja el precio objetivo de BBVA de 8 a 7,5 euros y recomienda "mantener"*

Citi rebaja el precio objetivo de BBVA de 8 a 7,5 euros y recomienda "mantener" - 30/01/09 - elEconomista.es

Saludos...


----------



## ertitoagus (30 Ene 2009)

¿que harán hoy los leoncios?....


----------



## chameleon (30 Ene 2009)

se dispara ibe en apertura


----------



## Hagen (30 Ene 2009)

el IPC 0,8

Y ojito, que es por la subida de luz. el gobierno ha dicho a las petroleras que no bajen precios.... que si no estamos en deflación.


----------



## Hagen (30 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hagen que tu pongas deflación con 2 c's es pa'matarte!!!!! :
> Edita esa c y borro este post...



jijijiji............... no veas lo complicado que es escribir con el palito de la pda 

A repetir los cuadernos de vacaciones santillana (ahora que esta en venta)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> jijijiji............... no veas lo complicado que es escribir con el palito de la pda



Jeje, yo a veces entro con la pda (htc 3300, cuál tienes tú?) y te entiendo... 
Por cierto, que pasada lo del IPCA, lo he puesto en el ppal... -0,7% en enero, deflación allá vamos...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

A los buenos días!



Hagen dijo:


> el IPC 0,8
> 
> Y ojito, que es por la subida de luz. el gobierno ha dicho a las petroleras que no bajen precios.... que si no estamos en deflación.



Hay un hilo por ahí donde se comenta un artículo de acratas donde dice que el PIB ha sido en realidad del -0.9 y de paso usan las matemáticas para sacarlo y además ponen un gráfico del BCE donde la coincidencia con esta cifra es escandalosa.

A este gobierno lo sacará a patadas alguna revolución un día de estos, no se puede pretender decir que no existe el sol simplemente tapándolo con un dedo.


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Esas GAMESAS se están preparando para el lanzamiento..... hoy hay que cerrar en verde!

Repsol se va a recuperar de un momento a otro, las noticias .... sientan bien.


----------



## chameleon (30 Ene 2009)

creo que es buena idea ponerse corto en SAN, está a 7,48, le queda mucha bajada hasta 5,5


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

ENDESA... cuando la agencia del SAN, ha comenzado a comprar tan temprano... hoy hay de nuevo subidón...


----------



## Samzer (30 Ene 2009)

*Hedge Funds Could Be Regulated*

A bill introduced by two senators today would subject hedge funds to regulation by the Securities and Exchange Commission, a requirement they said is necessary to protect investors and the U.S. financial system.

The Hedge Fund Transparency Act, sponsored by Senator Carl M. Levin (D-Mich.) and Charles E. Grassley (R-Iowa), would require hedge funds to register with the SEC, file an annual disclosure form, comply with SEC record-keeping standards and cooperate with SEC investigations.

Hedge funds lost $600 billion in 2008, more than any year previously.

washingtonpost.com


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Hay un hilo por ahí donde se comenta un artículo de acratas donde dice que el PIB ha sido en realidad del -0.9 y de paso usan las matemáticas para sacarlo y además ponen un gráfico del BCE donde la coincidencia con esta cifra es escandalosa.
> 
> A este gobierno lo sacará a patadas alguna revolución un día de estos, no se puede pretender decir que no existe el sol simplemente tapándolo con un dedo.



Y si entre todos los que formamos un poco burbuja.info montáramos un partido político...? Peor no lo haríamos...

Saludos...


----------



## brickworld (30 Ene 2009)

me cago en la puta ha pasado algo? En 7 minutos se han comido 7 puntos los futuros del S&p500 y siguen bajando : (barrido de stops?)

joder joder que estoy en IBE, dejadlos quietos coño

edit. han pegado un rebote en el 845... virgencita virgencita...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> creo que es buena idea ponerse corto en SAN, está a 7,48, le queda mucha bajada hasta 5,5



Vaya susto me has dado!!!! : Está a *6*,48€


----------



## chameleon (30 Ene 2009)

perdón por el typo


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Y si entre todos los que formamos un poco burbuja.info montáramos un partido político...? Peor no lo haríamos...
> 
> Saludos...



Cierto, peor no lo haríamos, pero yo odio a los políticos de todo pelaje, mi impresión general es que sobran políticos y funcionarios por todas partes, especialmente en las autonomías.

Menos intrusión política y del Estado en los asuntos del país implica menos impuestos, menos corrupción y mercados más óptimos, mejor dirigidos por la oferta y la demanda. Un mercado dirigido por oferta y demanda es lo más óptimo y eficiente, pero en España aun no hemos entendido eso, por eso votamos al p$oe o al pp.

Y ahora volviendo al mercado (al de verdad) hoy tenemos por delante un día alcista, vamos a subir mucho pero estamos haciendo window dressing para que las gacelas asimilen las noticias negativas de la prensa y se intenten poner cortos o cierren posiciones.


----------



## Hagen (30 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Y ahora volviendo al mercado (al de verdad) hoy tenemos por delante un día alcista, vamos a subir mucho pero estamos haciendo window dressing para que las gacelas asimilen las noticias negativas de la prensa y se intenten poner cortos o cierren posiciones.



Mulder,

Te basas en las estadisticas de que se sube a finales de enero porque los gestores quieren cerrar bien el primer mes del año.....  te he pillado...

Vamos pero salvo esto no hay nada más, veo que ya estas descontado lo del PIB


----------



## Bayne (30 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> creo que es buena idea ponerse corto en SAN, está a 7,48, le queda mucha bajada hasta 5,5



Perdona Chameleon, ya sé que se ha dicho muchas veces, pero, ¿cómo os ponéis cortos en SAN? Puts...? Disculpa la repetición


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Mulder,
> 
> Te basas en las estadisticas de que se sube a finales de enero porque los gestores quieren cerrar bien el primer mes del año.....  te he pillado...
> 
> Vamos pero salvo esto no hay nada más, veo que ya estas descontado lo del PIB



Pues no, eso ya lo tenía previsto desde el martes pasado:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1394984-post21431.html

De todas formas creo que empezaremos la mañana bajando un poco, hay una cota que ayer no se consiguió alcanzar y creo que debería tocarse antes de volver a subir, tal vez no subamos hasta la apertura de los gringos, pero lo que si tengo claro es que hoy acabamos en verde.


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Iberdrola Renovables ha conseguido que la Comisión del Mercado de Valores griega apruebe su solicitud de aplicar un 'squeeze out' (venta forzosa de acciones) sobre todas las acciones ordinarias y preferentes que no controla en el grupo griego Rokas tras la Oferta Pública de Adquisición (OPA) lanzada el 1 de julio. Esta OPA sirvió al grupo presidido por Ignacio Sánchez Galán para tomar el control sobre 19,8 millones de acciones ordinarias del principal operador eólico griego, o un 96,53% del capital, de modo que el proceso de 'squeeze out' afectará al 3,47% restante.


----------



## chameleon (30 Ene 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Perdona Chameleon, ya sé que se ha dicho muchas veces, pero, ¿cómo os ponéis cortos en SAN? Puts...? Disculpa la repetición




con CFDs, parece que interdin es lo más aceptable que tenemos en españa. hay gente aquí que lo usa, yo no tengo cuenta. ellos te dirán


----------



## javso (30 Ene 2009)

Primer intento de ponerse en positivo del Ibex frustrado. Parece que le quema el verde, aunque yo también creo que hoy acabamos en positivo.


----------



## robergarc (30 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> con CFDs, parece que interdin es lo más aceptable que tenemos en españa. hay gente aquí que lo usa, yo no tengo cuenta. ellos te dirán



Entre Interdin e IG Markets, ¿cuál funciona mejor y/o es más barato? ¿Alguien conoce o usa los dos y nos puede iluminar?

Gracias, gracias.


----------



## chameleon (30 Ene 2009)

yo no sé si igmarkets permite trabajar con acciones, o solo con índices

donpepito, 13,08 € 0,18 (+1,40%), si tiene calentón hoy te sales? está muy arriba y si subimos hoy decentemente el lunes probablemente volvamos a corregir

edit: que tonto estoy, me refiero a GAMESA, ahora 13,03


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Si, mi intención es mantener hasta hoy viernes, repsol me está dando guerra.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Ene 2009)

*El beneficio neto de La Caixa desciende un 27% y el recurrente sube un 2%*

Barcelona, 30 ene (EFE).- El beneficio neto atribuible del grupo La Caixa en 2008 bajó un 27,6% hasta colocarse en 1.802 millones, aunque su beneficio recurrente -que no contempla extraordinarios- subió un 2% y se situó en 2.052 millones, según la información dada por la entidad.

En la presentación de resultados, La Caixa ha destacado que durante el pasado ejercicio se han llevado a cabo provisiones de negocio por valor de 1.031 millones de euros, así como una dotación extraordinaria de 357 millones.

En su nota, La Caixa destaca que el "core capital" -los fondos propios de máxima calidad que posee- se han colocado en 8,8%, lo que a juicio de la entidad "consolida su fortaleza financiera", con un volumen de liquidez al cierre del año de más de 22.000 millones de euros.

El beneficio neto de La Caixa desciende un 27% y el recurrente sube un 2% - Cotizalia.com

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Ayer ya se filtrarón los resultados y lo empezó a reflejar la acción....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Ene 2009)

Rumores de mal profit warning de BHP Billiton...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Ene 2009)

La tasa de mora de la Caixa sube de 1,98 a 2,48%


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Y si entre todos los que formamos un poco burbuja.info montáramos un partido político...? Peor no lo haríamos...
> 
> Saludos...




Buenos días 
Quiero sangre.

Ojito las cosas,que el poder corrompe.Y uno no es de piedra.


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Menudos sinverguenzas:


Moncloa ha dado instrucciones de ‘congelar’ hasta después del 1 de marzo, cuando pasen las elecciones vascas y gallegas, asuntos conflictivos como Endesa o Lukoil

(1) Comentarios | Enviar noticia | Imprimir

El Gobierno no quiere convulsiones de aquí al 1 de marzo, fecha en que se celebrarán elecciones en el País Vasco y Galicia. Por eso, desde Moncloa se han dado instrucciones de ‘congelar’ asuntos conflictivos que puedan alterar el escenario político.
Fuentes cercanas al Gobierno, a las que ha tenido acceso El Confidencial Digital, explicaron que “todo se va a quedar parado” hasta después de marzo, de modo que los temas pendientes se guardarán en el cajón hasta pasados los comicios autonómicos. Entre esos asuntos se citan dos: Endesa y Lukoil.

Por lo que se refiere a Endesa, todo indica que va a aplazarse la prevista salida de Acciona (los Entrecanales), una circunstancia que dejará a los italianos de Enel el control absoluto de la que hasta hace poco era la primera eléctrica española.

Se argumenta para ese aplazamiento que no conviene ahora visualizar lo que en realidad ha ocurrido: que el Gobierno se enfrentó a E.on y vetó su entrada en Endesa diciendo que había que tener en España un “campeón nacional”, y al final se ha perdido el “campeón” porque ha ido a parar a manos de la empresa estatal italiana.

En cuanto a las pretensiones de la petrolera Lukoil de hacerse con el paquete de Luis del Rivero en Repsol, también ese paso quedaría aparcado hasta después de los comicios autonómicos, precisamente para evitar la polémica sobre la entrada en el sector energético español de una empresa rusa, cuando Moscú no permite reciprocidad, y acaba de cortar el suministro de gas a media Europa.

Otro asunto que no se decidirá hasta pasado el 1 de marzo es la Ley Audiovisual, que previsiblemente revolucionará el panorama de las televisiones en España.


----------



## Hagen (30 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Rumores de mal profit warning de BHP Billiton...



Si Rio Tinto estaba sacando activos para venderlos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Ene 2009)

-IPC eurozona sube en interanual 1,1% mucho menos de lo esperado que era +1,4 %
-La tasa de paro sube de 7,8% a 8%, una décima peor de lo esperado.
-PPI de Italia -1,3 % cuando se esperaba -1,1 %

Saludos...

PD: El IBEX por el barranquillo, *8377 -1,18%*


----------



## twetter (30 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Y ahora volviendo al mercado (al de verdad) hoy tenemos por delante un día alcista, vamos a subir mucho pero estamos haciendo window dressing para que las gacelas asimilen las noticias negativas de la prensa y se intenten poner cortos o cierren posiciones.



ahora si que ya se que nos vamos al hoyo, lo siento mulder te tengo respeto pero es que ultimamente no das una macho 
un saludo,
twetter


----------



## tonuel (30 Ene 2009)

*[Modo Mulder on]*


Es el momento de ponerse largos... 


*[Modo Mulder off]*



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *[Modo Mulder on]*
> 
> 
> Es el momento de ponerse largos...
> ...



*TOUCHÉ!*

(+10 carácteres)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Ene 2009)

Donpepito,ya estoy dentro en endesa a 24,la suerte esta echada...


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Hoy va ser un buen día para largos....... que las agencias nos acompañen!


----------



## tonuel (30 Ene 2009)

*[Modo tonuel on]*


A ver si nos vamos a los 7000 de una vez joder... :


*[Modo tonuel off]*



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (30 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *[Modo tonuel on]*
> 
> 
> A ver si nos vamos a los 7000 de una vez joder... :
> ...



Que la mano de dios te oiga.

Por cierto, no pensais que las bolsas caeran con fuerza para que se aprueben los TARP.

Show me the money!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Atención --- Atención--- GAMESA tomando posiciones para el lanzamiento..... REPSOL --- recuperando su pequeña caidita......... ENDESA ----WORKing in progress----


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Los de BSN -SAN- son unos manipuladores -presuntos- NATOS, está mañana soltaron 120.000 gamesitas para hacer bajar el valor, mientras la agencia de BSN que opera en BILBAO ha recomprado +124.000 

Vaya... vaya... aquí se está preparando algo!


----------



## explorador (30 Ene 2009)

ojo con Gamesa Renovables, la aprobación por parte de Obama de las medidas proteccionistas en cuanto a utilización de materiales made en USA, les va hacer mucho daño a las exportaciones de eólicos y quien lo dude que se dé un paseo por el puerto de Avilés, hay stock destinados al mercado americano de eólicos para plantar bosques enteros.


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Gamesa tiene fabricas propias en USA y para este año iban a ampliar instalaciones.... lo mismo hay OPA.


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Ene 2009)

Estoy confuso.

Los índices tienen cruce del MACD muy alcista.Como para IBEX 9250/9300.No cuadra con las caídas de hoy.

A seguir acontecimientos.


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Estoy confuso.
> 
> Los índices tienen cruce del MACD muy alcista.Como para IBEX 9250/9300.No cuadra con las caídas de hoy.
> 
> A seguir acontecimientos.



Ya les dije que la bajada de esta mañana es puro window dressing, no se dejen engañar, el volumen está siendo ridículo a estas horas.


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Ene 2009)

Se me olvido comentar la jugada de ayer. Puse una orden en AIG a 1.29 a primera hora con idea de salirme rapido en intradia. A falta de 1h para el cierre aun no habia entrado la orden asi que decidi retirarla. Cual seria mi sorpresa que el broker naranja se le dio por hacer rutinas de mantenimiento a esa hora y la web no estaba operativa asi que al final acabo ejecutandose la orden en el ultimo minuto. A ver si me deshago hoy de ellas.


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Tonuel.... entra ahora que puedes.... no vas a poder celebrar el subidón de final de mes!


----------



## tonuel (30 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel.... entra ahora que puedes.... no vas a poder celebrar el subidón de final de mes!



No me va lo de ser gacela... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

Está claro que hoy nos reservan para la hora de los dinosaurios 

Hasta entonces lateral.


----------



## Condor (30 Ene 2009)

Ya es la 1 de la tarde y se esta 1% abajo, como se hacen esperar los verdes que no son tales. Las gacelas están extenuadas así que tendrán que correr los que no van a hacerlo, es decir, los que no tiran ni que sea para salverse ellos, total: rojo.


----------



## javso (30 Ene 2009)

Como vienen los futuros yankis?


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

De momento planos.


----------



## Condor (30 Ene 2009)

De los sublime a lo ridículo sólo hay una semana (Mulder) (parafraseando con sus predicciones de esta semana a Napoleón)


----------



## brickworld (30 Ene 2009)

Estan hechos un cristo;

s&p500 842 -0,37
DJI 8118 -0,38

mecachis en la mar quien me llamaria meterme ayer :


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

Condor dijo:


> De los sublime a lo ridículo sólo hay una semana (Mulder) (parafraseando con sus predicciones de esta semana a Napoleón)



Parece que alguien está muy empeñado en que me equivoque


----------



## Burbujeador (30 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que alguien está muy empeñado en que me equivoque



Si el Universo.


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

Burbujeador dijo:


> Si el Universo.



Pues el Universo ese ha de esperar al final de la sesión para juzgar.


----------



## hola presi (30 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que alguien está muy empeñado en que me equivoque



Como siempre...


----------



## tonuel (30 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues el Universo ese ha de esperar al final de la sesión para juzgar.



Mulder yo confio en ti... pero hoy caemos seguro... 




Saludos


----------



## javso (30 Ene 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Estan hechos un cristo;
> 
> s&p500 842 -0,37
> DJI 8118 -0,38
> ...



Lo mismo digo. Con la buena pinta que tenía esto hace dos horas... Como el DJ se gire mucho a la baja, hoy nos volvemos a ir al guano y perdemos todo lo del rebote del miércoles y mas.


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder yo confio en ti... pero hoy caemos seguro...



Es lo que comentaba esta mañana, que nos íbamos a caer un poco para tocar cierto nivel y de ahí volveremos a subir. Probablemente cuando abran los gringos.

El nivel aun no ha sido tocado.


----------



## tonuel (30 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es lo que comentaba esta mañana, que nos íbamos a caer un poco para tocar cierto nivel y de ahí volveremos a subir. Probablemente cuando abran los gringos.
> 
> El nivel aun no ha sido tocado.



OK, pero ya me meto otro dia que hoy no tengo tiempo... 


Saludos


----------



## Condor (30 Ene 2009)

Knock *down!*!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Condor (30 Ene 2009)

quedan 1000 millones para subir 2%? no me lo creo. *DOWN DOWN knock out!*


----------



## javso (30 Ene 2009)

Condor dijo:


> quedan 1000 millones para subir 2%? no me lo creo. *DOWN DOWN knock out!*



Joder, chico, tú eres un poco cenizo, eh? Mulder podrá acertar o podrá equivocarse, pero no cobra por hacer sus predicciones aquí (espero  ), así que no creo que haya que pedirle responsabilidades. Pero no parar de dar el coñazo cada vez que se equivoca cuando predice subidas demuestra que, no solo no tienes mucha pasta para arriesgarla, sino que además estás un poco obsesionado con que la bolsa pete del todo...


No te obsesiones, que no es bueno


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Yo tengo plena confianza en mulder... hoy verde!


----------



## Condor (30 Ene 2009)

javso dijo:


> Joder, chico, tú eres un poco cenizo, eh? Mulder podrá acertar o podrá equivocarse, pero no cobra por hacer sus predicciones aquí (espero  ), así que no creo que haya que pedirle responsabilidades. Pero no parar de dar el coñazo cada vez que se equivoca cuando predice subidas demuestra que, no solo no tienes mucha pasta para arriesgarla, sino que además estás un poco obsesionado con que la bolsa pete del todo...
> 
> 
> No te obsesiones, que no es bueno



Y tu debes ser gilipollas, acaso en este mensaje menciono a Mulder? No te obsesiones tu conmigo my friend, y de lo tuyo con Mulder pues que quieres que te diga: Dale un hijo y que sean felices


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Me parece que te equivocas de hilo, no captas las previsiones en este hilo, aquí hay libertad y disparidad de opiniones, pero sin faltar a nadie!


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Ene 2009)

Mulder!!

¿Acabamos de cerrar el hueco del día 28 en Ibex?Zona 8320
Al gráfico le falta la primera hora en yahoo


----------



## Condor (30 Ene 2009)

Siempre me ha encantado cuando el que ofende lo defiende otro pidiendo al ofendido que no ofenda


----------



## tonuel (30 Ene 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Y tu debes ser gilipollas, acaso en este mensaje menciono a Mulder? No te obsesiones tu conmigo my friend, y de lo tuyo con Mulder pues que quieres que te diga: Dale un hijo y que sean felices



Para ser nuevo te estas faltando demasiado... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Mulder!!
> 
> ¿Acabamos de cerrar el hueco del día 28 en Ibex?Zona 8320
> Al gráfico le falta la primera hora en yahoo



¡si señor, por ahí van los tiros! premio para el caballero


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Si todo esto ha sido un barrido de stops, lo conoceremos en un par de horitas.


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si todo esto ha sido un barrido de stops, lo conoceremos en un par de horitas.



Yo creo más bien que ha sido una operación de salvamento: 
'pillados en cortos por el rebote' 

edito: y atención que llega el dato-PIB, preparen el armamento defensivo.


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si todo esto ha sido un barrido de stops, lo conoceremos en un par de horitas.




Pues ha hecho un giro en V que puede barrer cortos de aquí a Lima pasando por el bar.


Edito:

Stokástico en sobreventa.Pude hacer otra onda al alza.


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

AMAZON.COM


El portal de comercio minorista `online´ ha obtenido un beneficio neto de 645 millones de dólares en 2008, lo que representa un incremento del 35,5% respecto al ejercicio precedente. La facturación del portal de Internet alcanzó los 19.166 millones de dólares, un 29,2% más, gracias al crecimiento de las ventas registrado en Norteamérica (+26,3%) y a nivel internacional (+32,6%). De cara al presente ejercicio, la empresa de Seattle reconoció la dificultad de realizar pronósticos en el actual escenario de volatilidad y auguró que alcanzará unas ventas de entre 4.525 y 4.925 millones de dólares en el primer trimestre de 2009, lo que supone un incremento de entre el 9% y el 19% interanual


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Ene 2009)

No levanta ¿han dado el dato pib ya?


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Nos quedan unos minutos para conocer el PIB USA, alrededor de las 14:30 Horas


----------



## tonuel (30 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Nos quedan unos minutos para conocer el PIB USA, alrededor de las 14:30 Horas



Yo saldria ya... :o

Bueno, la verdad es que no me habria metido... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

El efecto inverso es lo que viene ahora!!! 

Opsssss....


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Ene 2009)

Ya levanta a ver si dura.Lo que dura...


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Te ha gustado el bajón:

IBEX 35 -0,68% 30 ENE 14:30


----------



## tonuel (30 Ene 2009)

subidón... : 


Ya decia yo... métete ahora que luego...





Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Ene 2009)

Jodo!! Como un misil


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

No subestimes el poder de mulder y las manos fuertes!!!


----------



## tonuel (30 Ene 2009)

¿Quien ha comprado medio ibex...? 

Esto es el subidón que precede al gran bajón... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

14:30 Ee.uu.: Pib Del 4t Cae -3,8% (previsión -5,5%)


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Ene 2009)

No me creo el dato ni de coña.Tongo.
Cuentos para que duerman los bebés.


----------



## percebe (30 Ene 2009)

Pues algo raro hay porque los futuros han vuelto a caer


----------



## comparto-piso (30 Ene 2009)

Pues a los futuros americanos no parece que les guste el dato siguen en rojo.


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Mientras que funcione para la economia NO REAL, nos vale!

Hoy verde en USA. 100% FREE ERROR?


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Ene 2009)

Los cortos ya se han barrido ¿y ahora que?


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

Ojito, antes de la apertura de los gringos, que ya está claro que va a venir muy fuerte al alza tenemos que bajar un poco más, necesitamos un nuevo mínimo que esté unos pocos puntos por debajo del mínimo que tenemos ahora.

No se si se llegará a dar, pero sería posible, ténganlo en cuenta.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Ene 2009)

He dado una orden de compra, Santander al 6,00. ¿He hecho una tontería, la anulo? Con vender a 6,50 me conformaría...

edit: ¿o la pongo a precio mercado?


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

No creo que toque los 6,00€ hoy ... si corregimos al alza.


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ojito, antes de la apertura de los gringos, que ya está claro que va a venir muy fuerte al alza tenemos que bajar un poco más, necesitamos un nuevo mínimo que esté unos pocos puntos por debajo del mínimo que tenemos ahora.
> 
> No se si se llegará a dar, pero sería posible, ténganlo en cuenta.



Ha sido v debajo de triángulo.Es lo más borde que se hace en los mercados para barrer.Y la proyección del triángulo queda invalidada.

Que pedazo de tahures!!

Ojala los useros no se traguen el dato y se vayan a esparragar!!


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

FUTUROS USA , en verde light!


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Que pedazo de tahures!!



Eso siempre, y si se trata del Ibex, todavía más.


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Gamesa GREEN POWER! +3,00%


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

Dato que ha pasado desapercibido, de Cárpatos:



> Datos USA, costes laborales [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Sube +0,5%, menor que el +0,7% esperado.


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Ene 2009)

Si lo de hoy cuela prepárense para un futuro de datos muy maquillados hasta el final o el apocalipsis.


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Señores ..... IBEX en verde!

14:54 EE.UU.: FUTURO DOW JONES +0,18%; S&P 500 +0,12%; NASDAQ +0,37%


----------



## comparto-piso (30 Ene 2009)

el del sp esta en rojo

S&P 500 Future	843.00	-0.25	-0.03	09:03


----------



## comparto-piso (30 Ene 2009)

entre en san de nuevo a 6,27 no se si habre entrado tarde....


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Me voy a comer.... cuidarme el IBEX!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Ene 2009)

Que suba me meti hasta las trancas,ya no me queda liquidez,dentro de telefonica,endesa,iberdrola,gas natural y repsol.


----------



## comparto-piso (30 Ene 2009)

mucho riesgo meter todo. Yo solo he entrado con un 25%


----------



## Kujire (30 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News ... UP UP UP UP!!!*

No sé si os suena eso del....

*YES WE CAN!!*

Hannibal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Por tus niños, espero que los mandes a la universidad!!!! ..... con la plata que hagas


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Ene 2009)

Hannibal,el mundo es de los valientes.Dales calor!!

Me voy de paso a ver si se me pasa la indignación.
Taluegui.

Esta noche les mando a los yanquis al "Tio la vara".Hay que poner orden entre los engominaos.


----------



## comparto-piso (30 Ene 2009)

futuros del sp en rojo

S&P 500 Future	843.50	-2.00	-0.24	09:17

me da que hoy nos la meten doblada


----------



## javso (30 Ene 2009)

Ibex +0,30 y subiendo a las 15:30...

Vamos, vamos, que me quito Repsol de encima...


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> futuros del sp en rojo
> 
> S&P 500 Future	843.50	-2.00	-0.24	09:17
> 
> me da que hoy nos la meten doblada



No se donde miras tu el S&P, pero está en verde ahora mismo:

S&P 500 INDEX,RTH
(SNP: ^GSPC)
Index Value:	848.39
Trade Time:	9:46AM ET
Change:	Up 3.25 (0.38%)
Prev Close:	845.14
Open:	868.89

^GSPC: Summary for S&P 500 INDEX,RTH - Yahoo! Finance

El futuro también, al menos del mini-S&P.


----------



## comparto-piso (30 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No se donde miras tu el S&P, pero está en verde ahora mismo:
> 
> S&P 500 INDEX,RTH
> (SNP: ^GSPC)
> ...



pero el dato que yo puse era de las 9:17 de alli y el tuyo de las 9:46

yo los miro en esta pagina

http://www.eltee.de/futures.php


----------



## javso (30 Ene 2009)

Algo ha pasado, no? porque está cayendo todo al mismo ritmo que subió, después de chocar un par de veces con los 8500

A las 4 de la tarde, -0,50% el Ibex


----------



## comparto-piso (30 Ene 2009)

yo me he acojonao. Sali del san a 6,24 un 0.5% de perdida pero no quiero joder las plusvalias de los 2 ultimos dias

seguro que ahora se dispara para arriba jeje


----------



## brickworld (30 Ene 2009)

De Carpatos, como molan sus metaforas xD

"El mercado está muy volátil, se ha tomado primero exageradamente bien un dato de PIB que parece con más truco que la mujer barbuda, y ahora se cae a toda velocidad por el dato de confianza del consumidor de Michigan que de acuerdo que no es nada bueno, pero tampoco es para ponerse así. En suma volatilidad y esto sigue teniendo más peligro que lavarse los pies en un bidé lleno de pirañas."

Mierda estoy dudando si salirme de IBE a pelo sin ganancias, esto no esta nada claro :

Ademas parece que hay una resistencia en los 8525 ibex... me da que no llegamos


----------



## chameleon (30 Ene 2009)

el tema es que a USA le está costando pero quizás suba después
si USA se dispara cuando hayamos cerrado, nos vamos a encontrar con un gap en el ibex el lunes que es una pena desperdiciar


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Ene 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> De Carpatos, como molan sus metaforas xD
> 
> "El mercado está muy volátil, se ha tomado primero exageradamente bien un dato de PIB que parece con más truco que la mujer barbuda, y ahora se cae a toda velocidad por el dato de confianza del consumidor de Michigan que de acuerdo que no es nada bueno, pero tampoco es para ponerse así. En suma volatilidad y esto sigue teniendo más peligro que lavarse los pies en un bidé lleno de pirañas."
> 
> ...



A mí me extrañaba haber superado el 8500 con tanta facilidad, no comulgaba con la tesis del 9000/9100 de Chameleon pero cuando pasamos el 8500 pensé, joder, va a tener razón.

Ahora ya vuelvo a dudar.

Qué alguien se moje (Mulder deja el Eurostock de los cojones y mójate con el ibex), ¿hay resistencia en el 8500 del ibex o no? ¿no será que estamos tan flojos que cualquier cosa se nos atraganta? :


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ene 2009)

Veo dolor....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Ene 2009)

Jodó como cuesta ponerse al día en este hilo... me he leido las últimas 5 páginas...

Parece que ha completado un HCH, objetivo 8330...

Saludos y buenas tardes a tod@s... 

PD: A lo mejor hace un pull-back a la zona de 8440, si la pasa, se desmonta el HCH, si no la atraviesa, buena señal para abrir cortos...


----------



## wsleone (30 Ene 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> A mí me extrañaba haber superado el 8500 con tanta facilidad, no comulgaba con la tesis del 9000/9100 de Chameleon pero cuando pasamos el 8500 pensé, joder, va a tener razón.
> 
> Ahora ya vuelvo a dudar.
> 
> Qué alguien se moje (Mulder deja el Eurostock de los cojones y mójate con el ibex), ¿hay resistencia en el 8500 del ibex o no? ¿no será que estamos tan flojos que cualquier cosa se nos atraganta? :



Queremos mantener el 8500 a cualquier precio, como los americanos sus niveles lo mejor posible. PERO eso va a ser imposible, según vayan pasando los días la situación global irá empeorando y no se podrá mentir ni maquillando los datos, la gente no es tonta y se ve en la calle el tortazo que está viniendo. Por eso, mi opinión es que vamos a bajar este año mucho, y que el nivel de los 8000 se considerará como techo. Espera al dato del paro Enero en España, que por cierto creo haber oído en la radio que zapatitos lo ha postpuesto para el día 10

QUE ESTO SE VA A LA MIERDA

edito: desde la semana pasada sigo fuera a la espera de que las cosas se pongan en su sitio


----------



## bah (30 Ene 2009)

en el ibex no dan crédito


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

Tenemos algo parecido a un doble suelo en el S&P, si supera mínimos nos vamos abajo, yo sigo pensando que aun hay un nivel que alcanzar en el Stoxx, pero está a 4 puntos del mínimo del día, podríamos estar un rato por abajo y luego subir.

Claro que a los del Ibex no les va hacer mucha gracia porque los mínimos coincidirían más o menos con el cierre.

Tenemos también un objetivo importante por arriba (en S&P y en el Stoxx), pero teniendo en cuenta las horas que son es posible que lo alcancemos a última hora.


----------



## chameleon (30 Ene 2009)

que fuerte solaria se mantiene, con lo débil que estuvo la semana pasada
y lo raro es que está a 2,20 y el precio objetivo lo tiene en 2,5 (yo me salí a 2,27 porque no le veía mucho más recorrido)
¿se estará cociendo algo?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Ene 2009)

Ufff de momento aguanto la posicion....:


----------



## chameleon (30 Ene 2009)

oye que maja se ha puesto repsol a 14,09, y eso que las petroleras de USA han dado más beneficios de los previstos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Ene 2009)

Repsol esta ahora a 13,97...


----------



## Kujire (30 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Claro que a los del Ibex no les va hacer mucha gracia porque los mínimos coincidirían más o menos con el cierre.



El mercado les dá una nueva oportunidad para cargar más y hacer unas perrillas para la semana aprovechando el "gap" (jo que técnica me he puesto)


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

Por cierto, este lunes es primero de mes y hay intención de subir, aunque antes haya que hacer el trámite de tocar un objetivo que está muy cerca de mínimos del día, así que el gap del lunes al alza puede ser fuerte.

Pero para eso necesitaríamos estar hoy a las 17:30 bastante más arriba de donde estamos ahora.


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> que fuerte solaria se mantiene, con lo débil que estuvo la semana pasada
> y lo raro es que está a 2,20 y el precio objetivo lo tiene en 2,5 (yo me salí a 2,27 porque no le veía mucho más recorrido)
> ¿se estará cociendo algo?




Pues no lo se, pero que aguante que yo sigo dentro


----------



## brickworld (30 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> oye que maja se ha puesto repsol a 14,09, y eso que las petroleras de USA han dado más beneficios de los previstos



No si majas estan todas, mira telefonica por debajo de 14 o repsol que ha bajado otra vez de 14, pero cualquiera se mete a saco 

Bueno pues yo creo que esto pinta para largos, creo que voy a echarle huevos a ver si el lunes me saco unos 200 napos...


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

Señores, entren el lunes los que estén fuera, no tengo claro si el lunes habrá 'fuerte gap al alza' a medida que veo cosas tengo la impresión de que sucederá lo contrario.


----------



## wsleone (30 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, entren el lunes los que estén fuera, no tengo claro si el lunes habrá 'fuerte gap al alza' a medida que veo cosas tengo la impresión de que sucederá lo contrario.



Estoy en las mismas, estoy mirando Repsol, Telefónica y Renovables para pillar ahora, pero no sé qué me da : , no tengo muy claro el lunes, en teoría debería subir


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Esto no puede ser!!! desde la calle he visto que mis gamesas estaban a 13,40€ y ahora nos hemos vuelto a girar a la baja!

De momento aguantando ..... como mis agencia favorita BSN, si ellos no sueltan esas 235.000 gamesitas ... aquí se va a liar una buena!


----------



## Hagen (30 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, entren el lunes los que estén fuera, no tengo claro si el lunes habrá 'fuerte gap al alza' a medida que veo cosas tengo la impresión de que sucederá lo contrario.



[mode Dark Vader on]

Mulder soy tu padre....... vente al lado rojo de la tendencia

[mode Dark Vader off]


----------



## Jucari (30 Ene 2009)

Pues...me he metido con esos repsoles...ese 13,97...me la ha puesto palote....


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Bueno.. una llamada al cuidador del Ibex, y me ha confirmado que nos vamos para arriba!


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, entren el lunes los que estén fuera, no tengo claro si el lunes habrá 'fuerte gap al alza' a medida que veo cosas tengo la impresión de que sucederá lo contrario.



que te mando a Tonuel como falles...


----------



## chameleon (30 Ene 2009)

ayer mencionaban en intereconomía un estudio de la universidad de berkeley. se estudiaban los comportamientos de inversores cuando usaban operativa por teléfono y luego con internet.

por lo visto eran más cuidadosos y ganaban más de la primera forma. de la segunda hacían apuestas más arriesgadas y cambiaban muy rápido de parecer entrando y saliendo según marcaba el mercado.

a mi no me gusta estar saliendo y entrando en el día, si la operación sale mal con la volatilidad que hay tienes tiempo para no perder (dejar de ganar). la próxima semana vemos los 9000


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Pero esos tiempos... te limitaban en operaciones que ahora las haces sobre la marcha.

Lo que si está claro, es que se puede perder más dinero, operando por internet. :-(


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

Nada, no hay forma humana de llegar al nivel que deberíamos haber tocado ya esta mañana a primera hora, sin tocarlo no estoy tranquilo con la posterior subida, por mucho objetivo que haya arriba. Si no se toca ese nivel, aunque sea por un segundo, podemos subir todo lo que queramos que volveremos a bajar pronto.

Cuando se toque me quedaré más tranquilo, está a 4 puntos del mínimo, pero por alguna razón no se consigue llegar a el, hemos vuelto a tener otra oportunidad pero se ha esfumado, aun cuento con que lo lleguemos a tocar hoy.


----------



## chameleon (30 Ene 2009)

yo me estoy limitando, paso de derivados, apalancamientos etc porque sé que si me pongo puedo perder
no tengo tiempo de controlarlo y estar pendiente. las operaciones que hago son de aficionadillo, aunque las hago con casi todos mis ahorrillos (para que haya un poquillo de rendimiento...  )


----------



## tonuel (30 Ene 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> que te mando a Tonuel como falles...



estoy aquí... ¿como va el ibex...? :


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Tenemos unos minutos para un mini rally final de mes.... nosotros lo valemos!


----------



## javso (30 Ene 2009)

Si, rally bajista. Cómo iba a terminar enero subiendo, con lo malo que ha sido? Pero febrero empezará mejor


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Nada, no hay forma humana de llegar al nivel que deberíamos haber tocado ya esta mañana a primera hora, sin tocarlo no estoy tranquilo con la posterior subida, por mucho objetivo que haya arriba. Si no se toca ese nivel, aunque sea por un segundo, podemos subir todo lo que queramos que volveremos a bajar pronto.
> 
> Cuando se toque me quedaré más tranquilo, está a 4 puntos del mínimo, pero por alguna razón no se consigue llegar a el, hemos vuelto a tener otra oportunidad pero se ha esfumado, aun cuento con que lo lleguemos a tocar hoy.



Estoy seguro que lo tocará, en el IBEX la figura es para irnos hacia el 8300, no sé si le dará tiempo antes de cerrar, pero después seguro, a partir de ahí como tu bien dices, parece que toca subir...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Estoy seguro que lo tocará, en el IBEX la figura es para irnos hacia el 8300, no sé si le dará tiempo antes de cerrar, pero después seguro, a partir de ahí como tu bien dices, parece que toca subir...
> 
> Saludos...



El objetivo del que hablo está en 2219 en el Stoxx, pero podría haber recorrido hasta 2200. A partir de ahí ya deberíamos girar y empezar la remontada.


----------



## tonuel (30 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Bueno.. una llamada al cuidador del Ibex, y me ha confirmado que nos vamos para arriba!



Vuélvele a llamar que creo que no le has oido bien...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El objetivo del que hablo está en 2219 en el Stoxx, pero podría haber recorrido hasta 2200. A partir de ahí ya deberíamos girar y empezar la remontada.



Sí lo sé, yo hago su correspondencia en el IBEX, que aquí es de lo que todo el mundo entiende... 

Saludos..

PD: Está bajando bastante rápido, a lo mejor le da tiempo antes de cerrar...
PD2: No se acojonen, aguantes posiciones...


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

Tenemos nuevos mínimos en el Stoxx, ahora el objetivo está solo a 3 puntos.


----------



## tonuel (30 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tenemos nuevos mínimos en el Stoxx, ahora el objetivo está solo a 3 puntos.



OK, pero el lunes hablamos, quiero dormir tranquilo este finde... 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

TOCADOOOOO, al finnnn.

let's go to the heaven!


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Aleluya!!!! ven a nosotros!!!!


----------



## Hagen (30 Ene 2009)

Veremos si esta vez se rebota sobre los 8000 del DJI como la semana pasada o nos vamos al guano.

El ibex es insumergible. +350 puntos sobre el DJI cuando la semana pasada mis ojitos lo vieron a +50. Si no cae el santander.... se mantiene cuando casi deberiamos estar en minimos....

La subida del SAN de esta semana desvirtua el estado del IBEX


----------



## brickworld (30 Ene 2009)

Virgencita virgentcita... me han entrado 1000 de IBR a 3,16 

Creo que la he cagado... xD

Joder con Gamesa, negociandose en la robasta a 13,39... puto chicharro


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Mis gamesas parece que quieren cerrar a 13,20€ vamos que podemos!


----------



## awai (30 Ene 2009)

Peor es lo mio que entraron a telefónica a 14,57 (si, en máximo del día D, una señal falsa del MAC)
Creo que voy a ser accionista de tel durante una gran temporada :__( al menos veré si es verdad ese 1,15 por acción


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

Que brutos, en apenas 10 minutos ya lo han puesto 20 puntos por encima del objetivo.


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Ibex -0,32%


----------



## wsleone (30 Ene 2009)

USA y Alemania no acompañan esa "alegría" del IBEX


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Mulder... confirmamos la gran remontada para el lunes, okay?


----------



## brickworld (30 Ene 2009)

Esto que ha sido, un pull back en toda regla, no?

Carpatos y los hedge fund


> Mucha desconfianza ha generado en el mundillo el dato de PIB. Casi todo el mundo especula con que el primer trimestre va a ser ahora peor de lo esperado, porque se ajustarán algunas cosas no incluidas en este.
> 
> Igualmente se habla mucho de la idea de la Casa Blanca de impedir la especulación en CDS. Más bien está dando terror a los hedge que esto se llevara a cabo. Y es que sin especuladores el mercado se quedaría sin liquidez y sería imposible obtener las debidas coberturas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mulder... confirmamos la gran remontada para el lunes, okay?



Confirmamos pero con matices, es probable que la mañana en los primeros momentos no sea del todo alcista porque el gap se ha quedado en los mínimos de hoy, aunque tenemos como alternativa que se arranque a la baja y ya lo compensemos de entrada. De todas formas esperemos a ver como acaban los gringos...y el Stoxx.

Ya me voy haciendo un idea de por donde vamos a terminar el día.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Ene 2009)

Pues yo veo debilidad, mucha debilidad, mira como ponen Repsol a tiro en 13,9-14,0 cuando de verdad hay oportunidad de compra no te las ponen así tan a huevo, te las bajan de golpe para que no te atrevas a entrar, con volatilidad y con pánico.

Yo veo a TEF y a REP muy débiles. En los bancos y constructoras no me meto ni loco, defensivas como Grifols están hipermanipuladas, IBR y Solaria las veo peligrosísimas.

Voy a contar algo que conozco de primera mano, conozco una mano fuerte que vendió sus GAM en todo lo alto y se llevó la pasta a EEUU, una parte la dedicó a inversión financiera (bolsa) en un sector que no tiene nada que ver con las renovables, y el resto, a inversión real (productiva) esta vez sí, en renovables en EEUU.

De eso hace más de un año, hizo la inversión con el dólar en 1,45...

¿Cuándo publica resultados REP?, Roberto Centeno dice que ha bajado la venta de gasóleo de automoción un 15% en España... :


----------



## brickworld (30 Ene 2009)

Eh eh con mis IBR no te metas eh 

A alguno se le ha pasado por la cabeza meterse en cintra a 3,80 - 4 lo digo porque le llueven los contratos y por mucho ferrovial por medio, deberia haberse comportado mejor hoy, 3,89 con noticias como esta



> Cintra
> 
> Se beneficia de la noticia de que es la oferta más favorable en una autopista de Texas que supondría un negocio de 2.000 millones de dólares


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Cuándo publica resultados REP?, Roberto Centeno dice que ha bajado la venta de gasóleo de automoción un 15% en España... :



26 de febrero.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Ene 2009)

Ale, pues ya está, REP y TEF publican bien entrado febrero, se pasarán los 15 días antes bajando y tocarán suelo el mismo día que publiquen resultados malos.

Ese día me meto yo.


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

Cintra está donde quieren .... muy manipulable.... no me arriesgo.... esperaré unos días para vender las gamesas, hoy han comprado entre dos agencias +700.000 y no las han soltado.


----------



## Kujire (30 Ene 2009)

*Breaking News .... desde la Casa Blanca*

Presidente Obama y Vice-presidente Joe Biden aprueban las ódenes ejecutivas para apoyar y fortaleces a la Clase Media



> Hoy hemos sabido que nuestro PIB se ha contraido gravemente, es una contracción muy preocupante y hace que las familias recorten gastos, que los negocios no contraten trabajadores y esto es una pescadilla que se muerde la cola. La situación que tenemos es que la recesión se está agravando, Hemos recibido noticias últimamente de miles de despidos y EREs, hemos perdido ya 2.6 m de puestos de trabajo y 2.8 millones de personas más necesitan trabajar aunque sea a tiempo parcial y no pueden hacerlo.
> 
> Tenemos que parar esto, yo estoy convencido que para hacerlo tenemos que superar nuestra diferencias y trabajar juntos. He estado 2 años de viaje por toda América, por todos los rincones del pais y me encontré con la gente, encontré a los mejores trabajadores, los más productivos del mundo, ellos me hablaron de sus condiciones en los cafés, en los mercados, en las plantas de trabajo,.... las familas han sido tocados y necesitan acción ya. Necesitan que aprovemos este plan que creará puestos de trabajo, doblará nuestra capacidad en enegías renovables, crearemos 10000 escuales, puentes, carreteras, informatizaremos la seguridad social,...
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ene 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cintra está donde quieren .... muy manipulable.... no me arriesgo.... *esperaré unos días para vender las gamesas, hoy han comprado entre dos agencias +700.000 y no las han soltado*.



eso, eso que se las amorcillen bien


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Ene 2009)

Banca europea finiquitado enero:

*RBS -58,1%
BARCLAYS -32,42%
LLOYDS -30,23%
DBANK -28,67%
UNICREDITO ITALIAN -25,78%
HSBC -20,34%
BBVA -19,49%
POPULAR -18,91%
ING GROEP -16,92%
SOCIETE GENERALE -11,73%
SANTANDER -9,43%
BNP PARIBAS -7,55%
INTESA SANPAOLO -4,04%
CREDIT AGRICOLE +9,97%
FORTIS +52,11%*

Saludos...

PD: para el que le interese, http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s/93910-seguimiento-banca-europea-2009-a.html


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Presidente Obama y Vice-presidente Joe Biden aprueban las ódenes ejecutivas para apoyar y fortaleces a la Clase Media



¿Tras esos discursos no acabaron con un besito en los morros?


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Banca europea finiquitado enero:
> 
> *RBS -58,1%
> BARCLAYS -32,42%
> ...




joder , pues el SAN no ha acabado tan mal


----------



## Kujire (30 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Tras esos discursos no acabaron con un besito en los morros?



Los he seguido en campaña, y una está acostumbrada a que hablen como si estuviesen en su luna de miel, lo cierto es que Biden es tan buen orador como Obama. Luego hay otra cosa, Obama usa "slang" de cercanía en los momentos justos, pero me imagino que se muerde la lengua a veces por el cargo. De todas formas, creo que lo importante es el fondo del mensaje, no el mensaje es si, aki en donde todo es privado, que el gob quiera desempeñar un papel mayor es visto con recelo dado que nadie espera que el gob le solucione los problemas o les busque trabajo, por lo que de ahí viene que sean muy cuidadosos, anuncien lo de la transparencia una y otra vez y en este caso Biden tiene más pinta de pensionista que Obama y puede conectar mejor con la generación mayor que Obama, que tiene dinero o se supone. Nadie quiere que le suban los impuestos o tasas y menos los pensionistas que tienen propiedades, lo del estado del bienestar se lo dejamos a los uropeos, aki no se entiende que un político te quite el dinero y decida por ti, la gente prefiere decidir por si misma y sinceramente yo creo que debe ser así.


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Los he seguido en campaña, y una está acostumbrada a que hablen como si estuviesen en su luna de miel, lo cierto es que Biden es tan buen orador como Obama. Luego hay otra cosa, Obama usa "slang" de cercanía en los momentos justos, pero me imagino que se muerde la lengua a veces por el cargo. De todas formas, creo que lo importante es el fondo del mensaje, no el mensaje es si, aki en donde todo es privado, que el gob quiera desempeñar un papel mayor es visto con recelo dado que nadie espera que el gob le solucione los problemas o les busque trabajo, por lo que de ahí viene que sean muy cuidadosos, anuncien lo de la transparencia una y otra vez y en este caso Biden tiene más pinta de pensionista que Obama y puede conectar mejor con la generación mayor que Obama, que tiene dinero o se supone. Nadie quiere que le suban los impuestos o tasas y menos los pensionistas que tienen propiedades, lo del estado del bienestar se lo dejamos a los uropeos, aki no se entiende que un político te quite el dinero y decida por ti, la gente prefiere decidir por si misma y sinceramente yo creo que debe ser así.



Respecto a la gente siempre me gustó esa forma de pensar, aquí todo el mundo cree que papa estado le solucionará sus problemas y con tanto estado del bienestar (¿ein, dije bienestar?) pues parece que somos, por norma general, más condescendientes con los politicuchos.

Otro tema peor todavía es el de las dictaduras de proximidad, pero no hablemos de política en un hilo de bolsa, por favor, salvo para las noticias 'rompedoras' que mueven mercado.


----------



## chameleon (30 Ene 2009)

que grafico mas raro le ha quedado a ibe
jo donpepito, has tenido esas gamesas a 13,40, no te ha temblado el pulso?
y repsol a 14,04 a ver si no hacemos el tonto y estamos dentro cuando hay que estar

han subido todos mucho en la subasta no?

edit: definitivamente, todo lo que ha pasado hoy ha sido para quitarse de en medio a las gacelas, el lunes nos vamos a encontrar con un gap de fliparlo


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> que grafico mas raro le ha quedado a ibe
> jo donpepito, has tenido esas gamesas a 13,40, no te ha temblado el pulso?
> y repsol a 14,04 a ver si no hacemos el tonto y estamos dentro cuando hay que estar
> 
> ...



Hoy muchos podrán quejarse de que no he acertado el verde/rojo (al menos en el ibex, ya veremos en el resto) pero no me podrán negar que llevo desde ayer diciendo donde estaba el mínimo de rebote para hoy y lo he estado advirtiendo contínuamente.


----------



## Condor (30 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy muchos podrán quejarse de que no he acertado el verde/rojo (al menos en el ibex, ya veremos en el resto) pero no me podrán negar que llevo desde ayer diciendo donde estaba el mínimo de rebote para hoy y lo he estado advirtiendo contínuamente.



En general ha sido así, realmente no nos podemos quejar de los datos que aquí se vierten todos los días; en todo caso me parece que habría que coger con un poco más de ironía determinados comentarios, (sobre todo si proceden de mi avatar). Ya se que el hilo es del IBEX, pero, por qué no se tratan temas del mercado secundario? existe otro hilo que mencione ese mercado?. Respecto al tema del FAQ, que se sugirió en algún comentario, estaría bien crear algo en dónde colocar, (además de aclaraciones), fuentes y herramientas de análisis. Más que dar una tendencia a rojo o verde me parecería más veraz comentar uno u otro valor, ya que el IBEX puede ir perfectamente para un lado y las precisiones de alguien ir por el otro. Si hubiese ganancia podríamos estudiar en que se basó tal predicción a manera de fundamentar la decisión de compra o venta.


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Ene 2009)

nada, tranquilizaros, amerika amerika....


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4w9EksAo5hY&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4w9EksAo5hY&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


1er soporte 815, no lo ovidemos.... estamos a un 1%.....

morgan stanley -3%
bank of A. -3%
Citi -6%
GS -3%


----------



## chameleon (30 Ene 2009)

azkuna, al final pusiste lo del otro día?
era interesante ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Ene 2009)

en un entrono negativo, con obama en el poder, con la publicacion de datos como estan viniendo... creeis que hay margen para la esperanza a corto?

estamos a 1% de la antigua resistencia, de ahi la caida puede ser de un 6%

y vosotros pensando en entrar





recordad el viernes 6


----------



## chameleon (30 Ene 2009)

pues si azkuna, con los rebotes que hay cada 2x3 se saca bastante
lo suficiente como para que los temidos 6000 del ibex no te quiten el balance positivo aunque no salgas durante la caída

y si jugando en el borde resulta que es el suelo definitivo, pues a seguir acumulando plusvalías. hay muchas cosas entre manos, opas, calentones...


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> en un entrono negativo, con obama en el poder, con la publicacion de datos como estan viniendo... creeis que hay margen para la esperanza a corto?



¿datos fundamentales para el corto plazo? waj! de ser así no habría ni la más ínfima posibilidad de rebote.



> estamos a 1% de la antigua resistencia, de ahi la caida puede ser de un 6%



El S&P ha hecho nuevo mínimo, pero el Stoxx no, ni el Dax, ni el Dow y todo parece indicar que es una corrección del primer impulso que ha empezado a las 17:30.



> recordad el viernes 6



Yo quiero saber que misterio hay con ese día ¿que ocurre? sugiere algo, pero que sea más explícito que 'apertura de grifo'


----------



## Kujire (30 Ene 2009)

Dow 8,049.05 -99.96 (-1.23%)
S&P 500 833.24 -11.90 (-1.41%)
Nasdaq 1,491.02 -16.82 (-1.12%)

Recuperando desde mínimos ... lo que pasa es que este Domingo es la Superbowl y todo el mundo (US) está con la cabeza en el evento, la NBC ha vendido 30s de aire a 2M$ ... luego se quejan de que les ha costado venderlos:, como se imaginan las autos ya no patrocinan el show ...

"A veces conviene levantar la cabeza para ver el bosque, y no tanta rama"


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> en un entrono negativo, con obama en el poder, con la publicacion de datos como estan viniendo... creeis que hay margen para la esperanza a corto?
> 
> estamos a 1% de la antigua resistencia, de ahi la caida puede ser de un 6%
> 
> ...



Me inquietas

¿se puede abrir un hilo para hacer seguimiento de esto?


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Ene 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me inquietas
> 
> ¿se puede abrir un hilo para hacer seguimiento de esto?



ni de palo, que luego em ownais

pero que conste que en las anteriores cotopredicciones he fallado por un dia... o inlcuso menos


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Ene 2009)

por cierto CHAMALEON gracias



pasese por el hilo de los graficos esenciales


madre mia que oxtia nos espera!! de esta no salimos en 2 años ni en 3


----------



## comparto-piso (30 Ene 2009)

el dow por debajo de 8000


----------



## comparto-piso (30 Ene 2009)

esta emocionante... lograra cerrar por debajo de 8000?


----------



## Kujire (30 Ene 2009)

... por poco

Dow 8,001.74 *-147.27 (-1.81%)*
S&P 500 826.01 *-19.13 (-2.26%)*
Nasdaq 1,476.42 *-31.42 (-2.08%)*

Edito: por un pelo ....

Dow 8,000.94 -148.07 (-1.82%)
S&P 500 825.98 -19.16 (-2.27%)
Nasdaq 1,476.42 -31.42 (-2.08%)


----------



## percebe (30 Ene 2009)

Que ha pasado para que suban 40 puntos los futuros en 5 minitos?


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ene 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> en un entrono negativo, con obama en el poder, con la publicacion de datos como estan viniendo... creeis que hay margen para la esperanza a corto?
> 
> estamos a 1% de la antigua resistencia, de ahi la caida puede ser de un 6%
> 
> ...



La basura ya empieza a oler por cierto...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nados-espana-y-los-desvia-otros-mercados.html


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ... por poco
> 
> Dow 8,001.74 *-147.27 (-1.81%)*
> S&P 500 826.01 *-19.13 (-2.26%)*
> Nasdaq 1,476.42 *-31.42 (-2.08%)*



Nada de por poco, siempre que no nos situemos en paraísos húmedos tonuelianos 

El día de hoy, además de ser un fiasco porque no hemos subido, lo ha sido porque la tendencia ha brillado por su ausencia, hemos ido y vuelto 1000 veces por los mismos sitios una y otra vez.

Parecía un día de trámite y eso es lo que ha sido, no necesitábamos un día entero para hacer lo que se ha hecho hoy, pero parece que se quieren dejar las tendencias para la semana que viene.

- Este lunes será alcista, sin embargo, podríamos empezar bajando un poco al principio. De no ser así, nos pasaríamos la mañana subiendo para volver a bajar a media mañana y subir durante la apertura de los gringos, aunque veo la primera opción como muchísimo más probable. El mínimo del día debería estar alrededor de los 2200 en el Stoxx. El objetivo final del día debería estar algo por encima de los máximos de hoy.

- El martes deberíamos seguir subiendo y enfrentarnos a la resistencia del S&P que no nos dejó pasar el otro día, podríamos tener un poco de tendencia hasta llegar ahí y luego un lateral intentando pasarla una y otra vez:
* Si lo conseguimos, el miércoles subiremos como cohetes con un gran gap de apertura alcista.
* Si no lo conseguimos, el miércoles será día de volver a intentarlo y podríamos pasarla finalmente, parece el día más probable para conseguirlo.

Pasar esa resistencia implicará un potente gap al alza al día siguiente y yo tengo claro que se acabará pasándola, como doy el miércoles como día más probable, el guión seguirá según este supuesto.

- El jueves, subiríamos muy al principio del día con poderoso gap, pero enseguida nos desinflaremos para volver a bajar y hacer el pull-back a la resistencia que ya debería ser soporte.

- El viernes, volveríamos a subir fuerte pero nos la pegaremos con otra pequeña resistencia a mitad de la jornada para volver a bajar.

- El lunes, tendríamos el match final de la tendencia alcista, con otro día de fuertes subidas.

A partir de aquí, si todo se desarrolla según lo previsto, tendremos la corrección de esta tendencia.

Iremos revisando el calendario durante la semana porque seguro que algo fallará y es que cada bolsista debería tener en su biblioteca el libro con las leyes de Murphy


----------



## Condor (30 Ene 2009)

Ojalá se de tu pronóstico, pero lo que yo veo es una bajada del soporte de los 8000 desde el martes y una lucha en la semana por esos 8000. Nada de subidas, y si se dan, que para eso estamos a corto, a deshacer posiciones para el próximo paseo de esta montaña rusa.


----------



## percebe (30 Ene 2009)

Estoy con condor me da que el lunes o martes vamos a tocar los 7900 y de ahi rebotar pero vamos solo soy un aprendiz


----------



## Kujire (30 Ene 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Nada de por poco, siempre que no nos situemos en paraísos húmedos tonuelianos
> 
> El día de hoy, además de ser un fiasco porque no hemos subido, lo ha sido porque la tendencia ha brillado por su ausencia, hemos ido y vuelto 1000 veces por los mismos sitios una y otra vez.
> 
> Parecía un día de trámite y eso es lo que ha sido, no necesitábamos un día entero para hacer lo que se ha hecho hoy, pero parece que se quieren dejar las tendencias para la semana que viene.



Al contrario, el día de hoy ha sido prueba de que el mercado es rey, y sus decisiones inapelables. Los análisis que hacíamos el día de ayer han fallado, reconozco que creía que íbamos a hacer un plano, no que íbamos a caer un 2%, y es que pronosticar el día a día se hace muy complejo, mea culpa.

Esa tendencia que consideras ausente, nada más lejos de la realidad, ha sido bajista, y sobre todo porque han vuelto los interrogantes de la economía sin una contrapartida positiva contundente. Ha habido dos noticias económicas que han dominado el día, el PIB, que desde 1982 no se decrecía de esa forma, y los inventarios de bienes, que están a tope de mercancía. Especialmente ésto último ha sido muy inesperado dado que venimos de la época de compras compulsivas más importante de año. Ahora fíjate, Qué era lo que tiraba al índice estos últimas sesiones? Los bancos, las financieras y los seguros, Qué es lo que ha tirado para abajo el índice hoy? Los bancos? no, los bancos han caído hoy un 1.2%, entonces qué es lo que ha tirado abajo hoy del índice? Todo lo que tenga inventarios, materiales -3%, empresas que hacen de todo -3%, tiendas general -3.2% etc ... Así de simple. De hecho, los bancos han amortiguado la caída, dado su peso en los índices. Si los inventarios aumentan que significa? que las tiendas no han vendido lo que pensaban, y también significa que se lo van a tener que comer con patatas dado que lo van a tener que liquidar. 

Y te digo más; hoy Tim Giethner, Ben Bernanke, y la jefa del FDIC han tenido una reunión muy importante. SI el gob quisiera evitar una caida importante, lo hubieran tenido fácil,....rueda de prensa y listo el superplan y todos para arriba. Sin embargo, no han querido desperdiciar una bala, porque las semanas son muy duras, y hoy todo el mundo está pensando en la Superbowl de este finde. Y ahora si quieres hablamos de política, ... que ya sé lo que puedes hacer con las rayas.


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2009)

No, no me ha templado el pulso para vender mis gamesas, estaba fuera comiendo y regrese cerca de las 16:48 h. cuando se giro de nuevo a la baja, espero no haberme equivocado, en repsol he dejado correr las plusvalías, cerca de 0,70€ por acción.... no hay que ser impulsivo, lo dificil es saber vender en el momento correcto.

El lunes nos vamos a alegrar, seguro!

Buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> hoy todo el mundo está pensando en la Superbowl de este finde.



Pues yo creo que esta ha sido la clave del día 

Ahora más en serio, los leoncios suelen calcularse muchas veces por su cuenta los datos que van a salir para conocer la dirección correcta del mercado cuando los dan y entrar antes en una buena posición, para eso tienen a muchos licenciados de Harvard a sueldo.

Aquí también lo estamos haciendo todos los días con bancos españoles, por ejemplo, cuando dicen sus resultados más de uno ya sabe que va salir y las especulaciones de lo que ocurre con ellos, su morosidad, el tier etc. aquí ya nos las conocemos mejor que cualquier leoncio.

Esto no quiere decir que no hayan datos inesperados, pero muchas veces no lo son, dudo mucho que nadie haya deducido el estado de los inventarios de antemano teniendo en cuenta como va la confianza del consumidor, habiendo muchas empresas que ya han presentado resultados del último trimestre, etc.

Además luego no se reacciona por igual a todas las cifras, a veces he entrado al mercado antes de que se de un dato de paro, ha salido mejor de lo esperado, he acertado la dirección correcta y aun así me he quedado con un palmo de narices porque tras la subida inicial nada de nada, y hablo de cuando las cosas aun iban bien. Al final los leoncios siempre hacen lo que les pasa por los ojaldres y ponen de excusa que ya estaba descontado, por ejemplo, o que los datos de tal empresa, que no la conoce ni su padre, han sido malos (y eso demuestra que ese día el mundo se acaba porque esa empresa emplea a medio estado de Ottawa y blablabla ) y que eso compensaba.

Por eso prefiero las rayitas, los fundamentales están muy bien para el largo plazo.

Además, hoy con rayitas he adivinado el dato del PIB!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ene 2009)

¿Algun alma caritativa me puede pasar la cotización de cierre de Grifols de los tres últimos días?

Ya no hace falta problema resuelto


----------



## wsleone (31 Ene 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Algun alma caritativa me puede pasar la cotización de cierre de Grifols de los tres últimos días?
> 
> Ya no hace falta problema resuelto



26/01/09: baja -2,04% cierra a 13,96
27/01/09: baja -2,65% cierra a 13,59
28/01/09: sube +1,03% cierra a 13,73
29/01/09: sube +0,36% cierra a 13,78
30/01/09: no hay variación

De ésta voy al cielo 

edito: no había el problema resuelto grrrrrrrr


----------



## SNB4President (1 Feb 2009)

Oriente Medio: 

Egipto: -3,80%
Kuwait: +1,15%
Israel: -0,27%
Bahrain:+0,24%
Arabia Saudí: -0,89%
Jordania: -0,70%
Oman: +1,14%
Qatar: -0,16%
Emiratos Árabes Unidos: -1,32%


----------



## Samzer (1 Feb 2009)

*Worst January Ever for Dow, S& P 500*

Facing more evidence of a weak economy, stocks tumbled again yesterday and capped the worst January in history.

The Dow Jones industrial average briefly traded below 8000, then closed down 1.8 percent, or 148.15 points, at 8000.86. The Standard & Poor's 500-stock index fell 2.3 percent, or 19.26 points, to 825.88, while the tech-heavy Nasdaq composite index lost 2.1 percent, or 31.42 points, to close at 1476.42.

Despite rallying earlier this week after two days of sell-offs, all of the indexes were down slightly for the week. It also capped a rough month for the S&P and Dow, which both fell about 9 percent -- the largest January sell-off ever for both indexes. The Nasdaq fell about 6 percent in January. During the past 30 years, Wall Street's performance in January has accurately predicted the direction of stocks for the remainder of the year 87 percent of the time, according to Dow Jones Indexes.

The market has found a "rough bottom," said Collin Monsarrat, a trader at Connecticut-based Birinyi Associates. But "that doesn't mean go rush out and buy. There is still a lot of risk in the market."

Investors had largely shrugged off massive layoff announcements and signs of increasing weakness in the housing market earlier this week, while cheering reports that government officials are contemplating a program to buy up the toxic assets of troubled banks. But the bad news continued to build, including a government report yesterday that the gross domestic product shrank by 3.8 percent during the last three months of the year, the steepest contraction since 1982.

Despite evidence that the economy's problems deepened during the latter part of the year, the results were better than expected, said Nigel Gault, chief U.S. economist for IHS Global Insight. "But scratch the surface just a little and the good news melts away. Spending across most major private sector categories plunged," he said.

Investors also digested a mixed batch of earnings reports yesterday.

Procter & Gamble reported that its profit for the October-through-December quarter climbed 53 percent as it sold its Folgers coffee business. But the company lowered expectations for 2009 and its stock fell 6 percent, to $54.50 a share.

Exxon Mobil's stock fell 52 cents, less than 1 percent, to $76.48 a share after it reported that plummeting fuel prices helped drag down profits 33 percent in the fourth quarter. The company still managed to report a profit of $45.2 billion for 2008 -- the largest in U.S. history. Rival Chevron earned $4.9 billion during the fourth quarter and $23.9 billion for the year. Its stock fell 10 cents, less than 1 percent, to $70.52 a share. 

Worst January Ever for Dow, S& P 500 - washingtonpost.com


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Feb 2009)

febrero sera mejor 




Bankinter ve "alguna posibilidad" de que surjan fusiones entre bancos españoles - 1 - 1/02/09 - elEconomista.es




> El presidente de Bankinter, Pedro Guerrero, cree que "hay alguna posibilidad de que surjan fusiones entre bancos españoles" mientras dure la crisis económica, aunque recuerda que "ya ha habido un proceso de concentración muy grande". El presidente de la entidad reconoce que en "tiempos difíciles siempre se valoran las economías de escala y surgen procesos de reestructuración".
> 
> En una entrevista en "ABC", Guerrero defiende que la banca española tiene una gestión "muy eficiente" y es "muy solvente", aunque como su actividad es prestar a la economía, que ahora está en recesión, *las entidades sufrirán por la vía de la morosidad.* Así, "el panorama en 2009 no va a ser ni muchos menos idílico", dice.
> 
> ...





voy corriendo


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Feb 2009)

Amijos REPsoleros

¿habéis visto lo que ha dicho el presidente de Ecuador sobre la implatación de esta compañía en ese país?


----------



## wsleone (1 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Amijos REPsoleros
> 
> ¿habéis visto lo que ha dicho el presidente de Ecuador sobre la implatación de esta compañía en ese país?



yo no  (dí algo más coño)


----------



## tonuel (1 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> febrero sera mejor
> 
> Bankinter ve "alguna posibilidad" de que surjan fusiones entre bancos españoles - 1 - 1/02/09 - elEconomista.es
> 
> voy corriendo




Yo ya tengo a toda la family con una cuenta en Bankinter..., pero todavia conservamos las de Bancaja... :

Con dos cojoneh... 



Por cierto, estoy apuntito de entrar... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Feb 2009)

Joooo.. ya hasta en fin de semana tocan los 00 los politicos....

Ecuador.- Correa amenaza con expulsar a Repsol si no retira la demanda interpuesta ante la CIADI

Fecha: 31/1/2009 Fuente: Europa Press

QUITO, 31 (EUROPA PRESS)

El presidente ecuatoriano, Rafael Correa, amenazó hoy con expulsar del país a la petrolera hispano-argentina Repsol si ésta no retira la demanda interpuesta ante la Corte Internacional de Arbitraje Relativas a Inversiones (CIADI) relativa a los impuestos gravados.

"Si Repsol quiere seguir con su operación de extracción de crudo en Ecuador, debe suspender esa gestión", afirmó Correa en su discurso semanal, realizado desde la parroquia de El Quinche, en Quito. De lo contrario, dijo, adoptará medidas "contundentes".

En cualquier caso, Correa abogó por la permanencia de Repsol porque es una entidad "seria", que ha colaborado con las comunidades ubicadas en las proximidades de su campo petrolero.

"Yo recibo cartas de comunidades indígenas de la Amazonía pidiendo que no se vaya Repsol, que es una de las compañías que más ha cumplido con los compromisos y más ha cuidado el medio ambiente", explicó.

Sin embargo, indicó que Repsol debe también cumplir con el Estado, pues no puede estar en un territorio al cual está demandando en la CIADI. Recalcó que este gobierno no lo va a permitir y recordó que mantuvo en días pasados una reunión con directivos de la empresa para exponer la postura ecuatoriana. Correa abogó por que se retire o al menos se suspenda la demanda de Repsol si quieren mantener sus operaciones.

Repsol presentó una demanda contra Ecuador ante la CIADI por la aplicación de una ley en 2006, que establece la entrega al Estado de la mitad de los ingresos adicionales obtenidos por el alto precio del crudo en el mercado mundial.


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Feb 2009)

repsol:

o quita la denuncia o se larga del pais!


----------



## wsleone (1 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Por cierto, estoy apuntito de entrar...
> 
> Saludos



Quédate fuera


----------



## tonuel (1 Feb 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Quédate fuera



nada, nada, que entroh... 









pero cuando toquemos suelo... 


Saludos


----------



## chameleon (1 Feb 2009)

bua, ya estamos con las noticias de "convulsiones políiticas" contra repsol
estos lo que quieren es dejarla bajita bajita para comprarla a saldo, hay que estar dentro cuando eso suceda. 

he estado pensando que mañana da dividendo SAN, no podemos caer, por lo menos se mantendrá, pero martes y miércoles supongo que bajará. mi intención es salir de IBE mañana y ver hasta donde llega SAN (de abajo).

y tlf parece que tiene que aclararse esta semana también, muchas cosas confluyen


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Feb 2009)

esta semana puede ser buena, 


excepto el 6


----------



## chameleon (2 Feb 2009)

uff, empezamos ligeramente rojillos

¿cuando se aprueba el plan de obama?

buenos días!


----------



## Samzer (2 Feb 2009)

*Comienza la semana: el 'banco malo' y el paro de enero marcarán la batalla de mínimos *

La semana pasada fue tan apasionante como se preveía pero no resolvió nada. Primero tuvimos un nuevo intento de rebote -más contundente en Europa que el EEUU- al hilo de unos datos económicos mejores de lo esperado y de las esperanzas depositadas en el plan de estímulo de Obama. El índice Nikkei japonés ha caído esta mañana un 1,5%.

Pero no fue suficiente, y un nuevo empeoramiento de las cifras, unido a un nuevo aluvión de despidos en EEUU y unos resultados empresariales muy pobres reanudaron las caídas.

Así que nos encontramos más o menos donde estábamos hace una semana, algo por encima de los mínimos de 2008 a ambos lados del Atlántico, y con las mismas dudas que entonces. El nuevo fracaso de un intento de rebote es un elemento bajista, pero la solidez demostrada hasta ahora por los soportes apoya a los alcistas.

Por tanto, es difícil aventurar quién logrará la victoria -y más en un mercado como el actual en el que es imposible aventurar casi nada-, pero no debemos olvidar varios elementos: por un lado, la tendencia principal sigue siendo bajista y no se ha superado ningún nivel que lo ponga en duda; por otro, el tiempo corre en contra de los alcistas, y si no consiguen confirmar pronto un suelo, lo más probable es que acaben sucumbiendo; y finalmente, un soporte es tanto más débil cuantas más veces es puesto a prueba. Y los ataques a los mínimos empiezan a ser excesivos.

*La gran esperanza de los alcistas es que se confirmen las informaciones de la semana pasada sobre la posibilidad de que el nuevo Gobierno de EEUU apruebe el plan radical de salvamento de la banca conocido como el 'banco malo':* una entidad pública que compre a precios de mercado los activos tóxicos de la banca provocando enormes pérdidas a las entidades; luego se deja quebrar a las inviables y se rescata a las viables con dinero público para que puedan empezar desde cero.

*Hay serias dudas de que al final Obama tenga el valor para una solución tan drástica y, además, inicialmente el efecto es devastador en el sector.* Pero hemos llegado a un extremo en que eso es mejor que dejar que continúe la espiral de amortizaciones, pérdidas, desconfianza, rescates y cierre de los mercados crediticios. No obstante, esto no será el único foco de atención de la semana, sino que tendremos un montón de referencias sobre la gravedad de la recesión.

*La estrella será el dato de paro de enero que se publicará el viernes, para el que se espera un aumento de 550.000 desempleados, con una tasa del 7,5%. Además, conoceremos los gastos de consumo, ingresos personales y el índice de precio PCE, el ISM industrial y el gasto en construcción (hoy), las viviendas pendientes de venta (martes), el índice de empleo ADP del sector privado y el ISM de servicios (miércoles), la productividad y los costes laborales trimestrales, las demandas semanales de subsidios y los pedidos de fábrica (jueves).*

*Para completar el panorama, continuará la temporada de resultados, que hasta el momento registra una caída media del 35,2% en las empresas del S&P 500 que ya han dado sus cuentas. Además, un 34% de las empresas han quedado por debajo de lo esperado, un porcentaje superior a la media histórica. Esta semana las principales empresas que darán sus cuentas son Merck, Disney, UBS y Motorola (martes), Kraft, Time Warner y Cisco (miércoles).*

Comienza la semana: el 'banco malo' y el paro de enero marcarán la batalla de mínimos - 1/02/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> uff, empezamos ligeramente rojillos
> 
> ¿cuando se aprueba el plan de obama?
> 
> buenos días!



De ligeramente nada, bajamos más de 100 puntos, y el Nikkei ha perdido el 7900...

Saludos y buenos días...


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Buenos días.


Repsol planta cara a la crisis con un plan de choque de 1.500 millones de euros

Repsol planta cara a la crisis con un plan de choque de 1.500 millones de euros - Expansión.com


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

La china Sinopec sólo ofrece 22 euros por acción a Sacyr

La china Sinopec sólo ofrece 22 euros por acción a Sacyr - Cotizalia.com


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> De ligeramente nada, *bajamos más de 100 puntos*, y el Nikkei ha perdido el 7900...
> 
> Saludos y buenos días...




Buenos dias... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Crédit Suisse ha recortado el precio objetivo de Abertis a 15 euros


Crédit Suisse ha revisado a la baja el precio objetivo de Ferrovial, 31 euros


Citigroup ha recortado el precio objetivo de Banco Popular hasta los 4,75 euros


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

-2%



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Enel Podría Comprar Participación De Acciona En Endesa Por 11.000m€.


----------



## brickworld (2 Feb 2009)

NI GAP DE APERTURA NI POLLAS EN VINAGRE

NOS VAMOS AL GUANO!!! :

Futuros Usa
SP500 820 -0,71
DJI 7943 -0,76


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Mantengamos la calma....

Movimiento especulativo en ENDESA:

MOR MA 82.468 -82.473


----------



## pepeton (2 Feb 2009)

IBEX 35 -2,12% 8.271 points


----------



## Condor (2 Feb 2009)

Muaaaa, muaaaa, vamos a morir!!!!. bienvenidos al infierno. A ver los 7000.


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

A ver quien es el guapo que se mete ahora... ¿Mulder? 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy solo digo que no se agobien porque esta apertura ya estaba prevista.


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Hoy es el día de SAN & BBVA ... mulder es la tercera bajista desde el viernes, no?


----------



## Condor (2 Feb 2009)

Es que la previsión para esta semana es la tragedia, esto no se sostiene señores, no hay consumo, no ven que los bancos y los promotores se quisieron quedar con todo!! y dejaron la economía seca. A 7500 me veo.


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy es el día de SAN & BBVA ... mulder es la tercera bajista desde el viernes, no?



Eso parece, deberíamos haber agotado toda la tendencia bajista de la semana pasada con esta apertura, ahora deberíamos ir a cerrar el gap.


----------



## brickworld (2 Feb 2009)

A favor de Mulder hay que decir que el viernes predijo que abriamos a la baja es verdad...
Pero es que a mi me han entrado los sudores de ver a Ferrovial cascarse casi un 4%
Menos mal que las gemelas que llevo de momento aguantan, pero vamos estoy sudando alfileres  
Hay alguna noticia importante hoy para hacernos popo


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Gazprom tiene buen precio... algún valiente?


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Gazprom tiene buen precio... *algún valiente?*



De ellos el cementerio está lleno... :o



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (2 Feb 2009)

Quiero Sangre,

Lo del viernes fue de traca.......el ibex debiería haber estar ahora por debajo de los 8000, me encanto a las 17:30 el subidon del IBEX para ael cierre de enero, Casi lo ponen en positivo.

El viernes el SP no cayeron los bancos, toca que los bancos europeos vayan al guano y cerremos ekl difeencias que tenemos con sl DJI.

Me encantan los cortos.........


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Me encantan los cortos.........



pues a mi me encanta el olor a napalm por la mañana... 





-2,50%


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Chameleon... CINTRA está interesante con el canje de 4 CINTRITAS por UNA FERROVIAL.


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

El índice PMI del sector manufacturero ha continuado deteriorándose durante el mes de enero, pese a que su ritmo de contracción fue ligeramente inferior al mostrado en diciembre, cuando marcó un mínimo récord. Este indicador tocó en enero los 31,5 puntos, desde los 28,5 puntos del mes de diciembre, cuando rozó su nivel más bajo en 11 años


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Feb 2009)

Subimos el PMI en España en enero... la crisis parece que arrecia 

*PMI España: Buenas noticias, sube a 31,5 desde el mínimo histótico de diciembre que era 28,5.
*
Saludos...


----------



## wsleone (2 Feb 2009)

Cinco prestigiosos economistas argumentan que "lo peor de la crisis está por venir"
Fecha: 1/2/2009 Fuente : Europa Press 


MADRID, 1 (EUROPA PRESS) 

Cinco prestigiosos economistas, que ya previeron el inicio de la crisis económica internacional, anuncian ahora que "lo peor está todavía por venir", según consta en sendos artículos publicados en la revista "Foreign Policy", en su edición en español.

Según "FP", las predicciones para el presente año de estos cinco autores son "alarmantes", ya que pronostican que la economía mundial seguirá empeorando a consecuencia del incremento de los efectos perniciosos de 12 burbujas que acaban de estallar, el contagio de la recesión en las economías emergentes y un futuro debilitamiento del dólar que le supondrá a la divisa "perder para siempre su preeminencia" en las finanzas internacionales.

El catedrático de Economía de la Universidad de Nueva York Nouriel Roubini indica, en su artículo titulado "Aviso: se avecinan tiempos sombríos", que la crisis económica se encuentra en sus primeras fases y que en 2009 sus predicciones son "todavía más pesimistas", porque las burbujas "no han hecho más que empezar".

Roubini especifica, además, que en el ámbito financiero se producirán múltiples efectos negativos, desde "caídas en cascada de los precios de los activos y más desapalancamiento" hasta "la quiebra de otras instituciones financieras, la entrada en una crisis financiera plena para algunas economías de mercado emergentes, *y el peligro para otras de impago de su deuda soberana*".

En la misma línea que el catedrático de Economía, el presidente de Morgan Stanley Asia, Stephen Roach, quien dibuja el contagio en las economías emergentes ("Una conmoción letal"), apunta que 2009 pasará a la historia como "el año de la primera recesión verdaderamente mundial de la economía moderna".

El estratega financiero estadounidense David Smick, que elabora en su artículo "Buena suerte, Barack" un análisis del déficit presupuestario de Estados Unidos, afirma que el presidente Obama tal vez tendrá que enfrentarse a "una pesadilla bancaria con reminiscencias de la que sacudió a Japón en los 90".

CONTAGIO DE LA CRISIS EN LAS ECONOMÍAS EMERGENTES.

Sobre el posible contagio de la crisis en las economías emergentes, Smick añade que, si se desmoronan muchos de estos mercados, "el Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) carecerá de los recursos necesarios para organizar operaciones de rescate".

Por otra parte, en un artículo titulado "Hay que vigilar el dólar", Dean Baker, co-director del Centro de Investigación Económica y Política de Estados Unidos, subraya que actualmente se debería de estar prestando más atención al "inminente estallido de la burbuja del dólar", ya que la moneda estadounidense está seriamente sobrevalorada desde finales de los 90, lo que ha causado un "enorme" déficit comercial en el país.

Baker, que indica que dicha situación es "insostenible", concluye su disertación sobre el tema, advirtiendo que se tenga cuidado con las palabras optimistas de los que dicen que "ya estamos pasando lo peor", porque todavía los ciudadanos "lo van a pasar mal".

Finalmente, Robert Schiller, en su análisis con título "¿Falta mucho?", opina que las burbujas especulativas, al final, son cuestión de psicología, y que los excesos especulativos son un problema endémico del sistema de mercado.

Invertia.com - Cinco prestigiosos economistas argumentan que "lo peor de la crisis está por venir"


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Feb 2009)

Menudo gap de 100 puntos nos hemos dejado abierto... 







Los bancos en europa se están dando una buena...
*BNP -13,5%
CREDITE AGRICOLE -8%
DBANK -6%
SOCIETE GENERALE -5%
INTESA SANPAOLO -5%
UNICREDITO ITALIANO -5%
SANTANDER -4%
BBVA -3%
*
Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2009)

Les explico porqué teníamos que bajar esta mañana en algún momento.

Hasta la mitad de la semana pasada teníamos una gran tendencia alcista que había que corregir, la corrección 'sana' de esta tendencia implicaba que esta mañana tuviéramos que bajar hasta un nivel óptimo que nos haga subir después con mejores mimbres.

Los gringos van algo más retrasados que nosotros en esta tendencia alcista, pero ya hicieron su corrección 'sana' este viernes, quedábamos nosotros los europeos entonces. Todo esto puede que no se vea viendo los precios (realmente ni lo he mirado), pero si se ve cuando miramos volumen y precios conjuntamente, el que el gap de apertura esté por arriba es otra señal de que vamos a subir ahora que ya hemos corregido 'sanamente'.

Si miran en los indicadores tradicionales basados en precio también se puede ver como estamos en sobreventa.


----------



## chameleon (2 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Chameleon... CINTRA está interesante con el canje de 4 CINTRITAS por UNA FERROVIAL.



son entre 5 y 6 creo
si ferrovial se la ha pegado un 4% hoy, apuesto lo que queráis a que CINTRA va detrás


----------



## Rocket (2 Feb 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Cinco prestigiosos economistas argumentan que "lo peor de la crisis está por venir"



No hace falta ser muy "analisto" para decir semejante obviedad. Mira el paro en aumento galopante y la desindustrializacion... :


----------



## Condor (2 Feb 2009)

250.000 parados más en enero? a ver como se lo toma el IBEX


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Feb 2009)

¿Qué pasa si no cerramos el gap?


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> 250.000 parados más en enero? a ver como se lo toma el IBEX



Muy bien... ¿no lo ves...? :o


-3,17%



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (2 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> 250.000 parados más en enero? a ver como se lo toma el IBEX



Me parecen poco, con los 400.000 que soliamos tener.

Empieza el maquillaje.....

No me mires, no me mires, que no me puesto el maquillaje je je !!!!!!


----------



## Condor (2 Feb 2009)

Ya, pero la caida del 2,5 fue antes del dato, ahora falta el después


----------



## Condor (2 Feb 2009)

3,15% down, ahora si parece que le llegó el dato al mercado. A por los 8000


----------



## Condor (2 Feb 2009)

Por cierto, todo el mundo con los ojos puestos en DJ hoy para recuperar, recuerden que el que vive de ilusiones muere de desengaños.


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa si no cerramos el gap?




Buenos días 

¡Que rica la sangre!

Si no cerramos tendremos uno o dos más.No es obligatorio cerrar hoy.
Lo normal es tener un primer gap (no cerrado),que se le denomina "de escape" y otro "de aceleración".Esto se consideraría muy bajista
Sería posible rebotar otro día y cerrarlo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Feb 2009)

Gracias Wbuffete!  esto parece despeñaperros, nos estamos tirando a por el 8100, 8180 ahora...

Saludos...

Por cierto record histórico negativo en el PMI alemán... 

*PMI final de manufacturas de Alemania queda en una cifra del 32, justo lo que se había adelantado, que es record histórico pero por parte mala. El de diciembre quedó en 32,7.*


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

Venga una porrita:

¿Cuándo bajaremos de los 8000 en el ibex? 

2 febrero (osease hoy) tonuel



Por cierto, los bankitos están que lo tiran hoyga... 



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Feb 2009)

Si como parece el 8200 aguanta,tenemos solo 200 puntos de margen entre el soporte y la resistencia.
Y si no aguanta chocaríamos con la directriz bajista sobre los 8500/8700 con una pendiente no muy empinada.El ángulo para rebasar 9000 está casi imposible.



Edito:
Co*o una porra!

yo digo que al cierre de hoy estamos por encima de 8000. Nos vamos a 8500 y en la siguiente bajada nos lo calzamos.


----------



## Condor (2 Feb 2009)

Yo sigo pensando que entre hoy y mañana lo que veremos serán ochomiles desde abajo y esos cuestan subirlos. Olvidense de los 9000, no existen.


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Edito:
> Coño una porra!
> yo digo que al cierre de hoy estamos por encima de 8000. Nos vamos a 8500 y en la siguiente bajada nos lo calzamos.



Aquí hay que mojarse, qué dia nos vamos al guano... hoy, mañana, el viernes... 


Saludos


----------



## Condor (2 Feb 2009)

Adios 8200, pronto 8000


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Adios 8200, pronto 8000



Dia por favor... y a ser posible minuto y hora... 


En rojo todo el ibex... 



-3,47 %



Saludos


----------



## JMK (2 Feb 2009)

Si no es hoy será mañana cuando salga ya el dato "oficial".


----------



## Don Vito (2 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Venga una porrita:
> 
> ¿Cuándo bajaremos de los 8000 en el ibex?
> 
> ...



Es que están atemorizados de la bronca que le va a echar nuestro amigo el cejas, temblando andan y eso se nota en la bolsa

IRONIC MODE OFF


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Dentro de CINTRA a 3,66€


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2009)

¿aun hay gente que cree que el dato de paro español hará moverse a las cotizaciones?

La cifra de paro española hace moverse menos al mercado que un político español para preocuparse de sus ciudadanos.


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

Don Vito dijo:


> Es que están atemorizados de la bronca que le va a echar nuestro amigo el cejas, temblando andan y eso se nota en la bolsa
> 
> IRONIC MODE OFF




*[Modo hijodeputa on]*


Al Popular le está sentando bien la estrategia de crecimiento seguida en los últimos años... 

-6,69%

*[Modo hijodeputa off]*




Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Feb 2009)

El lunes 9 rompemos 8000
Me apunto a un lunes negro.Y sangriento.


----------



## Condor (2 Feb 2009)

El dato de paro español no afecta al IBEX, pero como excusa sirve. Cuando vamos en caida libre todos los santos ayudan.


----------



## El río de la vida (2 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *[Modo hijodeputa on]*
> 
> 
> Al Popular le está sentando bien la estrategia de crecimiento seguida en los últimos años...
> ...



Jajajajajajaja.


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Feb 2009)

Joder que feo se pone!

Si hace bien la proyección cae 120 hasta 8060!!

Hoy caminaremos sobre el filo de la navaja.


----------



## El río de la vida (2 Feb 2009)

Pues algunos estamos sufriendo más de lo debido.... :


----------



## Jose (2 Feb 2009)

*Que no hay volumen, copon!!!*

la bolsa en estos momentos no es más que una forma de ludopatía sofisticada. La caída en el volumen de contratación está siendo brutal, y estamos en tendencia pricipal bajista, esto no debe perderse de vista. Aún así para los traders que prefieren seguir operando cortos y largos en los dientes de sierra, os dejo una previsión semanal; Espero que a alguien le sea de utilidad, aunque lo más útil es no operar.




*INFORME SEMANAL – Del 2 de febrero al 9 de febrero de 2009 – *


La semana pasada disfrutamos de momentos de rebote (los menos y pasajeros, como el miércoles) y sesiones de correcciones severas, como el jueves... para terminar la semana con una mejor impresión al publicarse un PIB 4T americano menos malo de lo esperado, lo que parecía iba a permitir un suave rebote el viernes, pero no fue suficiente para ello y Wall Street cerró de nuevo a la baja, atormentado por las dudas. El mercado se movió entre la expectativa y la decepción a lo largo de la semana. Expectativa ante la creación de un "bad-bank" que aligerararía la pesada carga que suponen los activos tóxicos en los balances de los bancos americanos. Expectativa, también, al ver cómo el Congreso aprobaba finalmente el plan de ayuda de 825bn$ propuesto por la nueva administración americana, el cual queda esta semana pendiente de la aprobación del Senado. Decepción al comprobar cómo los resultados empresariales (S&P 500) son aún peores de lo esperado (con 180 compañías publicadas, BPA -31,4% vs -19,7% estimado), las perspectivas para próximos trimestres no mejoran y ello lleva, inevitablemente, a severos recortes de empleo. El comercio internacional parece ir perdiendo vigor, a juzgar por las cifras provenientes de China o Corea, lo que introduce temores, no del todo infundados, con respecto a una posible vuelta al proteccionismo. El BCE va cediendo poco a poco, pero muy a disgusto y descarta, al menos por ahora, llegar al 0%. En este contexto cerró enero tras haber arrancado con un rebote tan violento como escasamente fiable, de manera que el saldo neto del mes resulta claramente negativo: casi -10% para el Nikkei y algo menos, pero no mucho, en EEUU y Europa El USD el JPY el oro y los bonos han venido actuando como activos refugio, a pesar de que estos últimos (los bonos) probablemente se encuentren ya sobrevalorados con una expectativa de medio plazo (finales de 2009).



Arrancamos esta semana un mes de febrero con uno de los principales riesgos derivados de esta crisis prácticamente materializado: el proteccionismo. El otro riesgo principal, la sobrerregulación, aún está abierto... El lema "Buy American", que parece se materializará en la prioridad de determinados contratos públicos (obras, infraestructuras, etc) hacia productos norteamericanos, es el primer síntoma preocupante de proteccionismo. Ante esto resulta inevitable traer a la memoria lo sucedido tras el crack de 1929: el proteccionismo, desarrollado en primer término por EE.UU. y emulado posteriormente por las economías europeas, restringió el comercio internacional, limitó la generación de riqueza, incrementó el paro... y al final derivó en la Gran Depresión. ¿Está ocurriendo algo así ahora?. Esperemos que no, aunque este indicio es preocupante y ha tenido ya réplicas puntuales en cierta economías europeas. Retomando una perspectiva más inmediata, esta semana el Senado americano podría aprobar el plan de ayuda (825/900bn$) que ya superó la prueba del Congreso la semana pasada, lo cual podría contribuir a mejorar el ánimo del mercado. Estrenamos mes, siendo hoy 2 de febrero la celebración del Día de la Marmota, evento que encaja perfectamente con lo que creemos seguirá sucediendo en las bolsas: la repetición de lo ya vivido, de retrocesos hasta, pensamos tocar de nuevo los mínimos de Oct /Nov en torno a los 750 puntos de S&P500. USD y JPY continuarán actuando como activos refugio ante la constante sensación de inseguridad, ya que los indicadores macro no mejoran en absoluto, los resultados empresariales son más débiles de lo esperado y dan lugar a constantes anuncios de despidos, mientras que el mercado sigue preguntándose cuál es el factor capaz de frenar esta deriva. Creemos que la creación de un "badbank" parece inevitable, así como la ampliación de los planes de rescate y estímulo en EE.UU. Ambas medidas podrían ayudar a encontrar un suelo, pero probablemente éste se encuentre en los niveles comentados a los que seguimos pensando nos dirigimos: 750 puntos de S&P 500. Lomás importante se publicará a finales de semana y no presenta buen aspecto: el jueves probablemente el BoE recorte de nuevo, hasta 1,00% desde 1,50%, pero el BCE se mantendrá previsiblemente en 2,00%, mientras que el viernes el paro podría subir hasta 7,50% en EE.UU., tasa que ya empieza a imponer cierto respeto para los estándares americanos. En definitiva, creemos que USD y JPY presentarán una fortaleza más visceral que objetiva, pero continuarán representando su papel de divisas refugio, los bonos deberían a preciarse pero no creemos que lo consigan porque el mercado ya ha comenzado a debilitarse ante las bajadas de ratings y las múltiples emisiones y las bolsas en retroceso, sin encontrar ningún argumento a qué aferrarse para cambiar de dirección. Por tanto, esta semana recomendamos una posición corta sobre bolsa americana (ETFs, por ejemplo).



*Soportes y resistencias valores Ibex*

ABENGOA: 10 (soporte c/p); 9 (soporte l/p); 13,5 (resistencia c/p); 15 (resistencia l/p) ABERTIS: 11; 10,5; 15; 18 ACCIONA: 53,6; 50; 90; 110 ACERINOX: 9,2; 8; 11; 13 ACS: 27,2; 24; 32,9; 40 SABADELL: 4,6; 4; 5,6; 7 B.POPULAR: 5,6; 5; 7,9; 9 BANESTO: 8; 7; 10; 12 BANKINTER: 5,6; 4,7; 8; 9,2 BBVA: 7; 6; 10; 12 BME: 17,7; 17,7; 22; 24 CINTRA: 5,5; 5; 7,5; 8 CRITERIA: 2,15; 2; 3; 3,5 ENAGAS: 12; 10,3; 16; 17,8 ENDESA: 20; 18; 27; 30 FCC: 24; 23; 32,5; 35 G.FERROVIAL: 17,7; 16; 25; 30 GAMESA: 10; 9; 15; 20 GAS NATURAL: 20; 19; 27; 30 GRIFOLS: 10; 9; 14; 18 I RENOVABLES: 2; 2; 2,8; 3,5 IBERDROLA: 4,85; 4,5; 6,35; 7,5 IBERIA: 1,5; 1,2; 2; 2,5 INDITEX: 23,4; 23,4; 30; 35 INDRA: 15; 14; 17; 18 MAPFRE: 2,2; 2; 2,8; 3 REE: 30; 26,7; 35; 40 REPSOL YPF: 12,5; 11; 16,5; 18 SACYR VALLE: 6,3; 6,3; 9; 10 SANTANDER: 10,6; 9,5; 12,6; 14 SOGECABLE: 26; 22; 30; 31,5 TEC. REUNIDAS: 14,5; 14; 24; 30 TELECINCO: 6,5; 5,5; 7,5; 8 TELEFONICA: 14; 13; 17; 18 UNION FENOSA: 16; 15; 17,75; 18 .




*Soportes y resistencias principales índices*

IBEX35: 8.000; 8.735 CAC 40: 2.770; 3.087 S&P 500: 804; 878 DOW JONES: 7.910; 8.415 NASDAQ 100: 1.135; 1.245 Futuro DAX XETRA: 4.070; 4.575 Futuro EURO STOXX 50: 2.085; 2.350 NIKKEI 225: 7.668; 8.300 HANG SENG: 12.440; 13.560

*Mercados de Asia y Oceanía*

Japón Nikkei: -1,50% (7.873,98 puntos). China Shanghai: + 1,06% (2.011,68 puntos). Hang-Seng (Hong Kong): -3,54% (12.808,67 puntos). Taiwán: +0,28% (4.259,98 puntos). Corea del Sur Kospi: -1,30% (1.146,95 puntos). Australia: -1,22% (3.497,40 puntos). Nueva Zelanda: -2,96% (2.789,35 puntos). 




saludos;


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> El lunes 9 rompemos 8000
> Me apunto a un lunes negro.Y sangriento.



Esa porrita...


lunes 2 tonuel
lunes 9 Wbuffete




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2009)

El río de la vida dijo:


> Pues algunos estamos sufriendo más de lo debido.... :



2 de febrero de 109....¡WoW!


----------



## El río de la vida (2 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> 2 de febrero de 109....¡WoW!



Debe ser el efecto 2.000 ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Esa porrita...
> lunes 2 tonuel
> lunes 9 Wbuffete
> Saludos



Se lo voy a chafar a Azkuna, pero bueno... me encantan los viernes...

Será el 6 de febrero del año 2009 después de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Se lo voy a chafar a Azkuna, pero bueno... me encantan los viernes...
> 
> Será el 6 de febrero del año 2009 después de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo...
> 
> Saludos...



dia 2 lunes *tonuel*
dia 6 viernes *las cosas a su cauce*
dia 9 lunes *Wbuffete*


Por cierto... esto va p'arriba 

-3,03%


Saludos


----------



## Hagen (2 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Esa porrita...
> 
> 
> lunes 2 tonuel
> ...



martes 10 Hagen


----------



## Casiano (2 Feb 2009)

dia 2 lunes *tonuel*
dia 6 viernes *las cosas a su cauce*
dia 9 lunes *Wbuffete*
martes 10 *Hagen*
dia 13 viernes *Casiano*


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Feb 2009)

Nada de proyección se dispara y rompe 8200 cual cohete!!


----------



## fyahball (2 Feb 2009)

dia 2 lunes *tonuel*, fyahball
dia 6 viernes *las cosas a su cauce*
dia 9 lunes *Wbuffete*
martes 10 *Hagen*
dia 13 viernes *Casiano*

hoy puede ser un gran día...


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Nada de proyección se dispara y rompe 8200 cual cohete!!






-3,04% 



Saludos


----------



## Misterio (2 Feb 2009)

Hoy nueva intentona del S&P sobre el 800, como salte eso si que va a ser sangre y lo demás es cuento.


----------



## fyahball (2 Feb 2009)

La caída bursátil amenaza el sueldo de los ejecutivos del 40% de las cotizadas


Al menos 52 compañías tienen incentivos ligados a la bolsa. El precio de ejercicio de las opciones sobre acciones de algunos directivos supera en 10 euros la cotización de mercado.


El derrumbe bursátil está golpeando por partida doble a los consejeros de las cotizadas. Por una parte, los paquetes de acciones que gran parte de ellos posee en sus respectivas compañías (también en otras empresas) se han devaluado, de media, un 36% en el último año. Por otra, el ajuste de la bolsa amenaza los incentivos que muchos directivos reciben gracias a sistemas de remuneración vinculados a la evolución de las acciones.

Aproximadamente el 40% de las empresas que cotizan en la bolsa española tiene programas de entrega gratuita de acciones o de opciones de compra sobre títulos (estas últimas dan derecho a adquirir una acción a un precio predeterminado y son atractivas cuando el precio de la opción de compra es inferior al de mercado). Pero el ajuste de las cotizaciones, y la previsible contención de la retribución al accionista y de los beneficios empresariales (las variables que influyen en la mayoría de estos programas) desdibujarán los méritos de los directivos y sus posibilidades de beneficiarse de estos incentivos. Además, en la remuneración con opciones también existe el riesgo de precio.

La caída bursátil amenaza el sueldo de los ejecutivos del 40% de las cotizadas - Expansión.com
---

Hala, hala, a cascarla...


----------



## javso (2 Feb 2009)

Repsol planta cara a la crisis con un plan de choque de 1.500 millones de euros

El grupo activa el mayor programa empresarial de ajuste comunicado hasta ahora en España. Supone reducir un 10% el presupuesto anual e incluye la congelación salarial a directivos.



Repsol planta cara a la crisis con un plan de choque de 1.500 millones de euros - Expansión.com


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Feb 2009)

Tonuel!!
Owned con la proyección pero peor para ti.Hoy fallarías en la porra


----------



## Marai (2 Feb 2009)

Ojo con las caídas, que hay muchas entidades de capital riesgo en la cuerda floja.


----------



## otropepito (2 Feb 2009)

dia 2 lunes *tonuel, fyahball*
dia 3 martes *otropepito*
dia 6 viernes *las cosas a su cauce*
dia 9 lunes *Wbuffete*
martes 10 *Hagen*
dia 13 viernes *Casiano*


Me apunto a la porra. Mañana no va a ser mejor que hoy: voto por mañana martes. 

Ah, está ya claro que hoy no cerramos gap ni de coña. Enhorabuena a los "cortistas".


----------



## chameleon (2 Feb 2009)

a mi lo que me preocupa es que estemos bajando tanto hoy
el SAN nos va a arrastrar mañana y pasado hacia abajo


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

oigan oigan!!! el 6 es mio!!! miooooo!



por cierto, han visto los graficos ultimos que he colgado en el hilo de graficos... estan las uetnas del estado...


----------



## javso (2 Feb 2009)

Wall Street se acerca al 2% de caídas en la preapertura

Empezamos bien febrero.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> oigan oigan!!! el 6 es mio!!! miooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> por cierto, han visto los graficos ultimos que he colgado en el hilo de graficos... estan las uetnas del estado...



Levántate antes... 
A quien madruga Dios le ayuda, el 6 es mio... jeje 

*IBEX35 8182 -3,18%
*
Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

estaba levantado, posteando 2 noticias muy importantes en el ppal. 


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ivos-bancarios-esta-en-malas-condiciones.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ta-aumento-contratacion-creditos-rapidos.html


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Tonuel....... hoy puedes ampliar tu cartera!!!!

CINTRA: DEUTSCHE BANK RECORTA PRECIO OBJETIVO A 10,5 DESDE 17 EUROS


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, *este lunes es primero de mes y hay intención de subir* aunque antes haya que hacer el trámite de tocar un objetivo que está muy cerca de mínimos del día, *así que el gap del lunes al alza puede ser fuerte.*
> 
> Pero para eso necesitaríamos estar hoy a las 17:30 bastante más arriba de donde estamos ahora.





Mulder dijo:


> *Señores, entren el lunes los que estén fuera,* no tengo claro si el lunes habrá 'fuerte gap al alza' a medida que veo cosas tengo la impresión de que sucederá lo contrario.





Mulder dijo:


> ...
> *- Este lunes será alcista*, sin embargo, podríamos empezar bajando un poco al principio. De no ser así, nos pasaríamos la mañana subiendo para volver a bajar a media mañana y subir durante la apertura de los gringos, aunque veo la primera opción como muchísimo más probable. El mínimo del día debería estar alrededor de los 2200 en el Stoxx. El objetivo final del día debería estar algo por encima de los máximos de hoy.



Mulder no te me enfades, pero decías tantas veces lo de las alzas del lunes, que... 

Saludos...

PD: Aun queda tiempo...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Feb 2009)

Yo llevo la losa de haber llenado la cartera el viernes,de momento aguanto posiciones.


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Acciona va a recuperar, 85,00€ es un precio para intradía muy bueno!


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

joder, tonuel entra en PAT, que luego sube un 9%.... (ahora lo cae) pero antes mira como funciona el fixing


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

PANASONIC

La empresa japonesa podría presentar unas pérdidas netas anuales de 3.900 millones de dólares (3.007 millones de euros), en un momento en el que el fabricante de electrónica sufre el descenso en picado de la demanda y el aumento de los costes por el cierre de plantas y otras medidas de modernización.


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder no te me enfades, pero decías tantas veces lo de las alzas del lunes, que...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Aun queda tiempo...



Pues yo creo que aun podemos subir esta tarde, sobre todo porque el volumen de esta mañana ha sido normal tirando a flojo, aunque lo cierto es que se ha bajado más de lo que me esperaba en un principio.

Parece que estamos girando, no obstante no se si acabaremos verdes o rojos, pero esta tarde deberíamos recuperarnos de la mañana. También he visto una señal en gráfico diario en el S&P grande (contado) donde se muestra que el volumen que ha acompañado a la bajada de estos días está cayendo, las últimas subidas han ocurrido precisamente en un momento como este.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Feb 2009)

Virgen del amora hermoso...

Noticias de Economía - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Chameleon... he comprado algunas Iberdrolas y IBR .... nos vamos a girar!


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel....... hoy puedes ampliar tu cartera!!!!
> 
> CINTRA: DEUTSCHE BANK RECORTA PRECIO OBJETIVO A 10,5 DESDE 17 EUROS





azkunaveteya dijo:


> joder, tonuel entra en PAT, que luego sube un 9%.... (ahora lo cae) pero antes mira como funciona el fixing



OK gracias hamijos... pero ya ampliaré la cartera otro dia... 




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (2 Feb 2009)

azkuna, en el hilo de las tablas, actualizas las tablas del primer post? o cómo lo haces?


----------



## Bayne (2 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que aun podemos subir esta tarde, sobre todo porque el volumen de esta mañana ha sido normal tirando a flojo, aunque lo cierto es que se ha bajado más de lo que me esperaba en un principio.
> 
> Parece que estamos girando, no obstante no se si acabaremos verdes o rojos, pero esta tarde deberíamos recuperarnos de la mañana. También he visto una señal en gráfico diario en el S&P grande (contado) donde se muestra que el volumen que ha acompañado a la bajada de estos días está cayendo, las últimas subidas han ocurrido precisamente en un momento como este.



El caso es que ahora se ha quedado todo parado como esperando algo...


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

LO DE BARCLAYS han tardado un ocjon de pato en decirlo, en blumber lo han dicho hace casi 3 horas


----------



## chameleon (2 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Chameleon... he comprado algunas Iberdrolas y IBR .... nos vamos a girar!



a ver si es verdad, hay que llegar a esos 9000
aunque no espero conseguir más de 6,3 en IBE

es un poco cansino, chocamos una y otra vez con el suelo


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> azkuna, en el hilo de las tablas, actualizas las tablas del primer post? o cómo lo haces?



actualizo las perdidas de calificaciones... solo eso, estoy a la espera de tener los datos de todos....

pero las de marai ya dejan ver el bosque


----------



## percebe (2 Feb 2009)

cuidadin con esto que podemos caer un poco mas:

Mercado de Bonos

9:58:09 h. 
Datos de EEUU de hoy [Imprimir] Serenity markets





Lunes 2

* A las 14.30:

-Ingresos y gastos personales de diciembre

Ingresos:

Dato previo: -0,2%. Previsión: -0,4%.

Gastos:

Dato previo: +0,6%. Previsión: -0,9%.

PCE subyacente:

Dato previo: 0,0%. Previsión: 0,0%.

Valoración: 4-5.


----------



## Condor (2 Feb 2009)

Ya está claro, hoy rojo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

Economía/Finanzas.- BES se convertirá en el mayor banco privado de la Bolsa lusa tras ampliar capital en 1.200 millones. europapress.es


tonuel compra ahora que luego a las 3,30 es tarde:

Economía/Empresas.- 'Barbie' no es inmune a la crisis y Mattel gana un 37% menos en 2008. europapress.es

jiji


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

lo puse por ahi... caja madrid -70.6%


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Economía/Finanzas.- BES se convertirá en el mayor banco privado de la Bolsa lusa tras ampliar capital en 1.200 millones. europapress.es
> 
> 
> tonuel compra ahora que luego a las 3,30 es tarde:
> ...



¿Y qué quieres que compre? 


Saludos


----------



## percebe (2 Feb 2009)

Tonuel compra SAN que solo cae el 7 y pico


----------



## aterriza como puedas (2 Feb 2009)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 13:05:55 h. *BME*
> 
> Comunica que ha negociado un 63,5% menos de volumen en enero.



Todo anda de capa caída....


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Y qué quieres que compre?
> 
> 
> Saludos



Toy maker Mattel Inc. said Monday that fourth-quarter profit fell 46 percent, hurt by the stronger dollar and *the weakest holiday season* in decades.


si es la weakest season para este tipo de compañias..... que se preparen todas las relacionadas con el OCIO....


yo que tu daba una orden en 11 dollars


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Cuantos acojonad..... hay!

BME: LA BOLSA NEGOCIA EN ENERO DE 2009, UN 63,5% MENOS QUE EN EL MISMO MES DE 2008

a bolsa española ha negociado durante el mes de enero, a través del Sistema de Interconexión Bursátil Español (SIBE), 66.565 millones de euros en renta variable, un 9% más que lo negociado en el mes anterior y un 63,5% inferior al récord histórico mensual alcanzado en enero de 2008


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Toy maker Mattel Inc. said Monday that fourth-quarter profit fell 46 percent, hurt by the stronger dollar and *the weakest holiday season* in decades.
> 
> 
> si es la weakest season para este tipo de compañias..... que se preparen todas las relacionadas con el OCIO....
> ...




Hecho... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Todo anda de capa caída....



recordamos como la sangraron los directivos antes de sacarla a bolsa?


venga, una opita alemana...


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

mattel -46,00%

La empresa estadounidense de juguetes ha reducido sus beneficios en el cuarto trimestre del año un 46%, hasta los 176,4 millones de dólares. Las ventas del grupo fueron de 1.940 millones de dólares, por debajo de los 2.190 millones de dólares previstos por los analistas. Las ventas bajaron un 11%, un porcentaje que se amplió al 21% en el caso de los productos de Barbie.


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel....... hoy puedes ampliar tu cartera!!!!
> 
> CINTRA: DEUTSCHE BANK RECORTA PRECIO OBJETIVO A 10,5 DESDE 17 EUROS



En honor a usted me acabo de hacer con Cintras a 3,70€... 

Esto de tener la cartera vacia era de pobres... :o




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

pero no era el aniversario de barbie?


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

CINTRA se está preparando para salir disparada, tu confianza se verá recompensada!


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> CINTRA se está preparando para salir disparada, tu confianza se verá recompensada!



Quizá si quizá no..., pero si nos vamos al guano creo que disfrutaria más... 


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

OHL haciendo autocartera como Amper, no saben lo q hacen



para los renews:
http://www.europapress.es/economia/...ontra-trasladar-prima-pge-20090202135812.html


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

por cierto MOROSIDAD caja madrid 4,87% a dic08, 

en dic07 0,9%


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por cierto MOROSIDAD caja madrid 4,87% a dic08,
> 
> en dic07 0,9%



:


En marzo cae CCM, en abril C.Catalunya, en mayo... 




Saludos


----------



## Misterio (2 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por cierto MOROSIDAD caja madrid 4,87% a dic08,
> 
> en dic07 0,9%



Caja Madrid	[Imprimir]	



Comenta su presidente que la morosidad pordría aumentar en ella por encima del 7% en 2009 nada menos, pero dice que no ve necesario que se entre en el capital de las entidades, al estilo de otros países.

Carpatos.


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Comenta su presidente que la morosidad pordría aumentar en ella por encima del 7% en 2009 nada menos, pero dice que no ve necesario que se entre en el capital de las entidades, al estilo de otros países.



ya ya..., y eso que la hostia fuerte vendrá en 2010... :o

Me voy a comer, no me seais malos... 


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

si con el paro que habia tienes casi el 5%.... igual lo del 7% lo tienes en junio



este dato deberia hacer a los bancos del ibex ir a minimos


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

otra empresa muy importante:



ROCKWELL AUTOMAT Gráficos | Noticias | Foros
*El mayor fabricante de productos de automoción* ha registrado un descenso del 26% de su beneficio en su primer trimestre fiscal, como consecuencia de la caída de la demanda en EE UU y Europa. Las ganancias de Rockwell se situaron en los 115,6 millones de dólares, 81 centavos por papel. Este resultado está por debajo de las previsiones de los analistas que esperaban un beneficio por acción (bpa) de 83 centavos.


----------



## JAC 59 (2 Feb 2009)

Vamos bien

IBEX35 8156.00	-294.40 -3.48%


----------



## Rocket (2 Feb 2009)

La culpa la tiene Popular y sus activos devaluandose... me pregunto si seran viviendas...


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

JAC 59 dijo:


> Vamos bien
> 
> IBEX35 8156.00	-294.40 -3.48%



mire usté:

SAN 
POP
BAN
SAB
BBV
BKT

les dejo poner a ustedes las cifras!!


----------



## wsleone (2 Feb 2009)

¿Qué pasa con Iberia? +3,31% :


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

-3,90% ese ibex campeon


----------



## aterriza como puedas (2 Feb 2009)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 14:28:36 h. *Datos USA, ingresos y gastos personales*
> 
> La partida de gasto personal ha bajado más de lo esperado que era el -0,9% y ha bajado el 1%, esto no es bueno ya que el 70% del PIB depende del consumo, por lo que no es nada bueno. Malo para las bolsas, bueno para los bonos y malo para el dólar. Sigue apuntando a baja demanda.



Nos llevan un año largo de adelanto y hasta en esto les adelantamos ya...


----------



## Hagen (2 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mire usté:
> 
> SAN
> POP
> ...



Cuando haces POP, ya no hay STOP


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Vamos a ver como agunta ese IBEX CAMPEON, las embestidas a los 7900.


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Caja Madrid reclama para Iberia más del 40% en el canje con British Airways
IBERIA

La caja de ahorros madrileña, accionista de control de Iberia, ha dejado claro, a través de su presidente, que no aceptará limitar al 40% el peso de la aerolínea española en el canje accionarial que negocia con British Airways. Miguel Blesa ha afirmado que el acuerdo está cerca de cerrarse, y que ve más probable que el canje final sea del 55%-45%.


----------



## chameleon (2 Feb 2009)

vaya descalabro
hoy tocamos el 7900 :O


----------



## Hassgesang (2 Feb 2009)

La libra va ahora por 0.9070 respecto del euro, ¿creeis que volverá a depreciarse en los próximos días o es mejor ir asegurando ya antes de que pase de 0.80? Me ha pillado hoy justo cuando ya me había decidido a las cosas que iba a comprar por Internet


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Siempre es lo mismo, cuando hay noticias desmintiendo una fusión, opa, etc... lo tienen cerrado.... REPSOL!!!! ENDESA!!!! ON HOLD!


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Feb 2009)

que pasa con las Forest GAM?

GAM -8,35%


----------



## otropepito (2 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> que pasa con las Forest GAM?
> 
> GAM -8,35%



Es tentador ¿verdad?
Pero no se me ocurriría meterme en largo por mucho que bajaran hoy. 

Fdo.: otro ignorante más.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Feb 2009)

De perdidos al rio,acompaño a donpepito y tonuel en cintra a 3,63.
Soy un ludopata


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Es tentador ¿verdad?
> Pero *no se me ocurriría meterme *en largo por mucho que bajaran hoy.
> 
> Fdo.: otro ignorante más.



... mañana no podrás... 



Saludos


----------



## pyn (2 Feb 2009)

> que pasa con las Forest GAM?
> 
> GAM -8,35%



Joder, eso mismo me estaba preguntando yo, que tentación dios.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> De perdidos al rio,acompaño a donpepito y tonuel en cintra a 3,63.
> Soy un ludopata



joder!! no ha visto recien puesto el trafico de autopistas en el hilo de las graficas?


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Feb 2009)

Dudé en coger unas Cintra... al final me decidí por Mapfre y creo que me voy a arrepentir. he entrado a 2,15. Ya está a 2,10.

Por cierto, era mi estreno en bolsa. De errores se aprende, no???


----------



## Eddy (2 Feb 2009)

> al final me decidí por Mapfre y creo que me voy a arrepentir. he entrado a 2,15. Ya está a 2,10.
> 
> Por cierto, era mi estreno en bolsa. De errores se aprende, no???




Sin tu saberlo, le has compado los Mapfres al Ex-Burbujista.


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> De perdidos al rio,acompaño a donpepito y tonuel en cintra a 3,63.
> Soy un ludopata



He comprado más Cintras a 3,64€... 

Como era eso de meter todos los huevos en la misma cesta... 




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

atentos a como abren Citi y Bank of A.


----------



## chollero (2 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que aun podemos subir esta tarde, sobre todo porque el volumen de esta mañana ha sido normal tirando a flojo, aunque lo cierto es que se ha bajado más de lo que me esperaba en un principio.
> 
> Parece que estamos girando, no obstante no se si acabaremos verdes o rojos, pero esta tarde deberíamos recuperarnos de la mañana. También he visto una señal en gráfico diario en el S&P grande (contado) donde se muestra que el volumen que ha acompañado a la bajada de estos días está cayendo, las últimas subidas han ocurrido precisamente en un momento como este.



una pregunta , cuanto llevas perdido tu este año en bolsa? no has pensado en dedicarte a otra cosa?


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Feb 2009)

CNBC
Fut sp500 808

Esto promete



Edito:
El dato no es correcto ahora marca 822


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2009)

Hay que hacer notar que el Ibex es el único índice que ha hecho nuevo mínimo tras las 11 de la mañana de todos los que sigo, el Russell 2000 es el que más se acerca con doble suelo.


----------



## otropepito (2 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Dudé en coger unas Cintra... al final me decidí por Mapfre y creo que me voy a arrepentir. he entrado a 2,15. Ya está a 2,10.
> 
> Por cierto, era mi estreno en bolsa. De errores se aprende, no???



Bueno, yo lo comparo como cuando veo una tragaperras en un bar con millones de lucecitas y botones que no sé para que valen y pienso ¿como coño la gente aprende a jugar a esto? al momento me doy cuenta de que el cursillo de aprendizaje cuesta 200 euros aproximadamente, a veces más.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

La balanza comercial de Brasil arrojó en enero un déficit de 518 millones de dólares, el peor resultado en ocho años, informó hoy el Gobierno. En el mes, las importaciones brasileñas sumaron 10.306 millones de dólares, frente a exportaciones por 9.788 millones de dólares, según los datos del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio Exterior. El promedio diario de exportaciones en los 21 días hábiles del mes fue de 466,1 millones de dólares y el de las importaciones de 490,8 millones de dólares.

todo son buenas noticias


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Bueno, yo lo comparo como cuando veo una tragaperras en un bar con millones de lucecitas y botones que no sé para que valen y pienso ¿como coño la gente aprende a jugar a esto? al momento me doy cuenta de que el cursillo de aprendizaje cuesta 200 euros aproximadamente, a veces más.






Hagan juego señoreh... 



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Feb 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Bueno, yo lo comparo como cuando veo una tragaperras en un bar con millones de lucecitas y botones que no sé para que valen y pienso ¿como coño la gente aprende a jugar a esto? al momento me doy cuenta de que el cursillo de aprendizaje cuesta 200 euros aproximadamente, a veces más.



Me siento mucho mejor...


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2009)

chollero dijo:


> una pregunta , cuanto llevas perdido tu este año en bolsa? no has pensado en dedicarte a otra cosa?



Este año es el mejor de mi vida, he estado todo el tiempo en números negritos, aunque hace unos días me llevé un pequeño palo del que ya me he recuperado con creces y que además me ha servido para no volver a equivocarme este año, ya saben que mi sistema se basa en no perder antes que en ganar, pero de esta forma con el tiempo se acaba ganando.

Las previsiones que pongo aquí tienen algo que ver con el sistema que sigo, pero es algo así como dos hijos de la misma madre y distinto padre


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Este año es el mejor de mi vida,



Y estamos todavía a 2 de febrero...


----------



## bullish consensus (2 Feb 2009)

a la tercera va la vencida, de aqui al 6000.
arrepentios, sed humildes, poneos cortos.


----------



## Hagen (2 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hay que hacer notar que el Ibex es el único índice que ha hecho nuevo mínimo tras las 11 de la mañana de todos los que sigo, el Russell 2000 es el que más se acerca con doble suelo.



Es que el viernes el IBEX fue el que menos perdio, asi que teniamos que devolverlo al saldo


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Nos tiene que llegar un rebote por la sobreventa.... cuando durará es la cuestion?


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Enel celebra mañana consejo para aprobar cuentas 2008, con Endesa de telón de fondo
Hora: 14:22 Fuente : Europa Press

MADRID/ROMA, 2 (EUROPA PRESS)

El consejo de administración de Enel se reunirá mañana para aprobar las cuentas del ejercicio 2008, que serán publicadas durante la jornada, indicaron fuentes de la compañía a Europa Press, que precisaron que la compra del 25% de Acciona en Endesa no figura en el orden del día.

La escalada accionarial en la eléctrica española despierta interés de los medios de comunicación italianos, que especulan con la posibilidad de que el acuerdo con Acciona se cierre a mediados de mes, y que aseguran que esta cuestión atrae la mayor atención de Enel.

"Il Giornale" considera "muy probable" que el consejo de Enel de mañana aproveche para poner al día el desarrollo de las negociaciones para la adquisición de forma anticipada de un 25% de Endesa, que elevará su participación al 92%.

El diario asegura además que las adquisiciones de los últimos años permitirán a la eléctrica elevar el beneficio y que la deuda previsiblemente se situará de nuevo en torno a los 50.000 millones de euros.

Enel se encuentra además en pleno proceso de venta de su red de gas, con la que elevará su dispositivo de caja, y de lanzamiento de su filial de renovables Enel Green Power, de reciente creación y para la que busca inversores entre fondos árabes.

Los analistas calculan que la eventual escalada accionarial de Enel en Endesa y la consecuente consolidación de las cuentas de la eléctrica, deuda y beneficios incluidos, elevarán el pasivo del grupo italiano de 49.600 millones en 2008 a 61.300 millones en 2009.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

citi -5% al abrir, buscará los 2,80??
bank of A. -8%


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Feb 2009)

Hoy me parece que Tonuel certifica a lo grande


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y estamos todavía a 2 de febrero...



Pues según mis estadísticas enero y febrero son dos de los peores meses para mi sistema (en 2o y 3er lugar) siendo el peor de todos octubre. Si me va bien estos meses el resto del año va a ser piece of cake.


----------



## Bayne (2 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Nos tiene que llegar un rebote por la sobreventa.... cuando durará es la cuestion?



Donpepito, va con cariño, pero si fuera por tus post el IBEX estaría ya en los niveles que pronosticaba Juanlu el de Inversis, eres puro bullish


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Este año es el mejor de mi vida, he estado todo el tiempo en números negritos, aunque hace unos días me llevé un pequeño palo del que ya me he recuperado con creces y que además me ha servido para no volver a equivocarme este año, ya saben que mi sistema se basa en no perder antes que en ganar, pero de esta forma con el tiempo se acaba ganando.
> 
> Las previsiones que pongo aquí tienen algo que ver con el sistema que sigo, pero es algo así como dos hijos de la misma madre y distinto padre



Mulder

recomienda lecturas sobre bolsa, tus greatest hits (gritijits)


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Juan Luís es un gurú... un visionario que va por delante de todos nosotros.... yo soy un padawan.

El viernes le sacaba 1,00€ a las gamesitas y hoy en rojo.... así es la bolsa... pero no me van a echar de gamesa.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

estamos en el dow a 450 puntos del infierno absoluto, pero esa es otra historia, que será contada el viernes


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> estamos en el dow a 450 puntos del infierno absoluto, pero esa es otra historia, que será contada el viernes



azku

el grifo se abre todavia en el 6 de Febrero?


----------



## Kujire (2 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

Estamos a la espera de ISM ... tenemos mucho pesimismo ...

Edito> sin embargo ..... MEJOR DE LO ESPERADO

aunque el número sigue siendo malo malo, se esperaba 32.6 para Dec, se ha situado sobre 35


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mulder
> 
> recomienda lecturas sobre bolsa, tus greatest hits (gritijits)



- Leones y Gacelas de Cárpatos, es muy sencillo, explica todo lo fundamental pero de una forma que me gusta mucho aunque no siga ni del lejos el sistema de Cárpatos.
- Psicología del trading de Brett Steembarger, me lo estoy leyendo aun pero también estoy sacando muy buenas ideas, te ayuda a autocontrolarte con el trading y a reconocer cuando los leoncios te están sorbiendo el seso.
- Todos los libros de William D. Gann, también los estoy leyendo y son buenísimos, lo malo es que nos los encuentro en español por ninguna parte.
- Los libros de Aitor Zárate, te enseñan a como manejar tu capital, a quitarte de la cabeza todos los prejuicios estúpidos sobre el dinero que tiene mucha gente y unas buenas normas para enfrentarse al trading.

Pocos o ninguno hablan de sistemas ni cosas similares, el trading muchas veces es una cuestión de actitud y psicología. Si logramos entrar al mercado con el mismo equilibrio mental que tenemos cuando hacemos operaciones sobre el papel ya tendremos mucho ganado.

Se trata de no dejarse vencer por el desánimo o el miedo cuando perdemos y tampoco exaltarse o perder la humildad cuando ganamos, claro que el sistema debe funcionar sobre el papel antes de meter dinero a explotarlo, mucha gente eso no lo hace, y para ello se hace necesario sacar estadísticas, cuantas más mejor.

Imaginen que justo antes de entrar al mercado oyen en su cabeza a una especie de Dios diciendoles: ¡no pierdas tu dinero! ¿se replantearían la operación? hay que sacar al observador interno para mirarnos a nosotros mismos desde fuera en estos momentos y juzgarnos de otra forma.

Igual que hay que ser organizado, hacer ejercicio, dormir bien y llevar una vida lo más sana posible.

edito: Me falta algo bueno sobre money managment, pero de momento me apaño con lo que sé.


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Añadidas ACCIONA a mi cartera.... a 84,30€


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

el grifo se abre a tope el 6 ,jijiji


tonuel mattel a 11,20 ha estado.... habras pillado no? solo caia un 22%


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Estamos a la espera de ISM ... tenemos mucho pesimismo ...
> 
> Edito> sin embargo ..... MEJOR DE LO ESPERADO



pero el gasto EN CONSTRUCCION peor de lo esperado hamija!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Feb 2009)

ISM 35,6 creo que mejor de lo esperado...
Gastos de construcción -1,4%, peor de lo esperado...

Saludos y buenas tardes...


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Para los más fieles seguidores.... el rebote ha llegado!


----------



## Bayne (2 Feb 2009)

Error de mensaje


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Feb 2009)

ISM de manufacturas:

*ISM de manufacturas de enero queda en el 35,6 mejor de lo espeperado que era 32,6.

Es la primera vez desde junio que aumenta con respecto al mes anterior, por lo que sólo por eso ya es algo.
*
La partida de precios pagados sube a 29 con respecto a 18 en diciembre.

El de nuevos pedidos sube a 33,2 desde el 23,1.

El índice de empleo queda plano en 29,9, mejor así que baje.

*Sigue marcando contracción, pero por lo menos se aleja algo de los del mes anterior.* El dato es bueno para la bolsa, malo para los bonos y bueno para el dólar, pero sigue siendo una contracción, esa es la parte mala.

Cárpatos dixit

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> el grifo se abre a tope el 6 ,jijiji
> 
> 
> tonuel mattel a 11,20 ha estado.... habras pillado no? solo caia un 22%



Puse la orden a 11... 

A la próxima... 


Saludos


----------



## Kujire (2 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pero el gasto EN CONSTRUCCION peor de lo esperado hamija!



me lo anoto, es que no he ido de compras este finde .... ya claro se nota

... bueno parece que vamos p'arriba, hasta el 6 tenemos tiempo jiji



> Por cierto en Barclays te esperan ...y te van a dar otra oportunidad para hacer dinero con ellos


----------



## Kujire (2 Feb 2009)

Don Pepito,

Ya soy una Gamusina más ... me han dicho que el temporal ha tirado bastantes molinillos y he dicho $$$$$$ .. un par de temporales más y listo...

modo Katrina on


> ... no es por nada pero se avecinan vientos huracanados


----------



## chollero (2 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Para los más fieles seguidores.... el rebote ha llegado!



cervatillos incautos tened cuidado


----------



## chollero (2 Feb 2009)

yo pronostico que el dow jones se deja mas de 200 puntos hoy


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

*Venta de microchips cae un 22% en diciembre*
16:36 Las ventas mundiales de semiconductores descendieron un 22% en diciembre ante la caída en picado de la demanda por un amplio rango de productos que utilizan chips, desde ordenadores a móviles o coches, informó un grupo de la industria. La Asociación de la Industria de Semiconductores (SIA) dijo que las ventas cayeron de 22.300 millones de dólares a 17.400 millones de dólares. Las ventas en diciembre bajaron un 16,6%, frente a los niveles de noviembre. En contraste, las ventas de chips en noviembre cayeron sólo un 10% frente a noviembre de 2007.

España emitirá 7.000 millones en bonos a 10 años
16:27 El importe de la planeada emisión de obligaciones a 10 años del Gobierno Español ha sido fijado en 7.000 millones de euros, dijo el lunes uno de los bancos directores que lideran la operación. La rentabilidad incial estaba fijado en mid-swaps más 90 puntos básicos, en la parte baja de un rango incial de 90 a 95 puntos básicos sobre mid-swaps, después de que la demanda para el bono excediese los 15.000 millones de euros, dijo otro de los directores. Barclays, BBVA, Calyon, Santander y SG CIB están dirigiendo la operación, que se espera sea colocada el martes.



a ver el nasdaq como se lo toma jijiji


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Feb 2009)

Momento crítico.HCH en DJI.Se puede ir otra vez a 7900


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Momento crítico.HCH en DJI.Se puede ir otra vez a 7900



Lo iba a postear ahora, no me gustan las gráficas ni del Dow ni del S&P, ni del IBEX...
A ver que pasa...

Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (2 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Don Pepito,
> 
> Ya soy una Gamusina más ... me han dicho que el temporal ha tirado bastantes molinillos y he dicho $$$$$$ .. un par de temporales más y listo...
> 
> modo Katrina on



Si colpasaron unos en galicia, pero no eran de GAMESA eran de la empresa MADE, me enviaron fotos, si os interesa las busco.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Feb 2009)

Almunia dice que hay una alta probabilidad de que UK se una al Euro....:


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Por ahora voy en verde en:

ENDESA - IBR - IBERDROLA - ACCIONA -

Rojillo:

GAMESA - CINTRA

Modo recover in progress


----------



## Bayne (2 Feb 2009)

Pregunta de pardillo

¿Esto no es un suelo?


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Pregunta de pardillo
> 
> ¿Esto no es un suelo?



Pues es dificil decirlo mirando solo ese gráfico, pero al menos se ven mínimos crecientes y eso es buena señal.


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Feb 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Pregunta de pardillo
> 
> ¿Esto no es un suelo?




Gran pregunta.La gran respuesta es saber si es temporal o definitivo.Yo me quedo con la A

Edito:

DJI 7900. Jurl!


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

joder! vais a empufar a la peña? o qué?


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

Economía/Finanzas.- Almunia dice que la creación de "bancos malos" se discutirá en la UE y en el G-20. europapress.es



city bank -52%
http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=CTBK

 jeje


----------



## Kujire (2 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... Capitolio*

Otro miembro del equipo de Obama, nominado para temas sanitarios, ... tiene algunos problemillas con el fisco, .... como Tim. se le han olvidado de pagar 100K$ :

El senado empieza hoy a tratar el tema de los TARP, ....


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Feb 2009)

¿como va ese sprint final?


----------



## TIPOA (2 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues es dificil decirlo mirando solo ese gráfico, pero al menos se ven mínimos crecientes y eso es buena señal.




Jajajaj, se nota el optimismo
yo veo "maximos-decrecientes"


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Otro miembro del equipo de Obama, nominado para temas sanitarios, ... tiene algunos problemillas con el fisco, .... como Tim. se le han olvidado de pagar 100K$ :
> 
> El senado empieza hoy a tratar el tema de los TARP, ....




¿Porqué tengo la impresión de que USA ha elegido a una banda de mangantes?

Vaya tela de equipo.¿A quien van a sacar de la crisis?

Lo empurarán por lo del fisco...como a Capone ¿no?


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

Las ventas de coches cayeron un 30% en enero en EEUU
17:20 Los fabricantes de automóviles dan a conocer mañana los resultados de sus ventas en Estados Unidos durante el primer mes del 2009, con las perspectivas de que la demanda haya caído un tercio con respecto a enero del 2008. Los analistas ya han señalado que calculan que las ventas se redujeron un 30% durante el mes de enero. Y los que más van a sufrir son una vez más los fabricantes estadounidenses. Según Edmunds.com, se espera que las ventas de Chrysler se reduzcan un 48% mientras que las de General Motors perderán un 38%. Por su parte, Ford menguará en casi un 30%. 

este 30% igual se acerca al 40%!!
porcierto VW dicen que igual echa a 8000



HEMOS SUPERADO A USA!!!! somos los putos amos!


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2009)

TIPOA dijo:


> Jajajaj, se nota el optimismo
> yo veo "maximos-decrecientes"



Se trataba de adivinar el futuro, no de describir el pasado


----------



## TIPOA (2 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Se trataba de adivinar el futuro, no de describir el pasado




si, como el casino... rojo o negro
pero aqui.... (como en el casino) GANA LA BANCA


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

8233,40 -2,57%

compren PAT, que mañana sube 9%!!! jijii


"estacionalemente, le primer dia de cada mes suele ser bueno" decian

"veremos los 7700 en breve, pero rebotaremos de ahi" dicen

"lo unico bueno de Febrero es que tiene menos dias que Enero" otros


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

otro experto de BPI: cuando caigamos por debajo de 7700 dios dirá! cuanto podemos caer? pues no lo sabe nadie! como mucho 7700 puntos....


pongo ibex a largo:



Bankinter -5,31%
Banesto -5,74%
Popular -4,83%
Sabadell -1,79%
Santander -4,52%
BBVA -2,18%
Pastor -2,80% a ver cuando saca este resultados!!!

miren su grafico a largo---------minimos historicos 4,50
Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

Sacyr -7,91%
Gamesa -7,21%
BME -5,94%
Cintra -5,40%
Bankinter -5,31%
Popular -4,83%
Ferrovial -4,61%
Santander -4,52% 






*ummm... que bien huelen esas cintras en mínimos... *


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

La gestora John A. Griffin declara un 0,34% de BBVA en posiciones cortas
BBVA

Dos de los fondos gestionados por John A. Griffin controlan un 0,34% del capital de BBVA a través de posiciones bajsitas, según el comunicado enviado a la CNMV, al cierre del mercado. Los dos fondos de la sociedad controlan un total de 12,9 millones de títulos del banco español.


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Voy palmando 0,17€ en GAMESA.... esta semana .... el calentón del +12,00% está en el aire...


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

Economía/Finanzas.- Wells Fargo se convierte en 2008 en el mayor prestamista hipotecario de EEUU. europapress.es

Economía/Finanzas- Bank of America, criticado por patrocinar un evento de la Super Bowl tras acogerse al plan de rescate. europapress.es


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Feb 2009)

Estamos llegando en DJI a la parte alta del canal.Mañana...

Chao,hasta mañana.


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Tiene toda la posibilidad de rebotar hasta el viernes....


----------



## chameleon (2 Feb 2009)

volver a chocar con el suelo es un inconveniente pasajero, además bastante aburrido...

en lasubida hay que mantener la cabeza fría igual que la hemos mantenido en la bajada. no nos vayamos a salir antes de tiempo


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Feb 2009)

Acabo de volver. Para mi gran alegría, me he encontrado que mis Mapfre compradas a 2,15 han cerrado a 2,23. A ver si despues de todo resulta que no he hecho tan mala compra en mi bautismo de fuego... Ha sido uno de los cuatro valores que han cerrado en verde.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

GAM esta al filo de revisitar los 10,40

está en soportes de 12, si los pierde....


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2009)

Señores! los gringos han metamorfoseado al verde y a los futuros europeos les queda poco para llegar, aunque ahora mismo tienen delante una piedrecita que se les va a colar en el zapato, pero se la sacarán pronto.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

Economía.- Banco Sabadell coloca la emisión de 300 millones en acciones preferentes y la amplía a 500 millones. europapress.es


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Si, GAMESA tiene soporte en 11,86€ de momento.


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Mucha suerte a todos los que están dentro y han aguantado!


Enel celebra mañana consejo para aprobar cuentas 2008, con Endesa de telón de fondo

Hora: 14:22 Fuente: Europa Press


MADRID/ROMA, 2 (EUROPA PRESS)

El consejo de administración de Enel se reunirá mañana para aprobar las cuentas del ejercicio 2008, que serán publicadas durante la jornada, indicaron fuentes de la compañía a Europa Press, que precisaron que la compra del 25% de Acciona en Endesa no figura en el orden del día.

La escalada accionarial en la eléctrica española despierta interés de los medios de comunicación italianos, que especulan con la posibilidad de que el acuerdo con Acciona se cierre a mediados de mes, y que aseguran que esta cuestión atrae la mayor atención de Enel.

"Il Giornale" considera "muy probable" que el consejo de Enel de mañana aproveche para poner al día el desarrollo de las negociaciones para la adquisición de forma anticipada de un 25% de Endesa, que elevará su participación al 92%.

El diario asegura además que las adquisiciones de los últimos años permitirán a la eléctrica elevar el beneficio y que la deuda previsiblemente se situará de nuevo en torno a los 50.000 millones de euros.

Enel se encuentra además en pleno proceso de venta de su red de gas, con la que elevará su dispositivo de caja, y de lanzamiento de su filial de renovables Enel Green Power, de reciente creación y para la que busca inversores entre fondos árabes.

Los analistas calculan que la eventual escalada accionarial de Enel en Endesa y la consecuente consolidación de las cuentas de la eléctrica, deuda y beneficios incluidos, elevarán el pasivo del grupo italiano de 49.600 millones en 2008 a 61.300 millones en 2009.


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Queridos amigos y amigas,

En estos inicios de 2009, quiero compartir con vosotros algunas reflexiones para este año, complejo y lleno de desafíos.

Como todos sabéis, nos encontramos ante un escenario de crisis. Como empleados de esta gran empresa que es Repsol YPF, debemos ser conscientes de las dificultades que está experimentando nuestro entorno y actuar de manera responsable fijándonos nuevas metas más exigentes.

El cumplimiento de nuestros compromisos como empresa, plasmados en el Plan Estratégico 2008/2012, es nuestra prioridad. A la luz de las nuevas circunstancias de recesión internacional, resulta imprescindible llevar a cabo una revisión ajustada y realista de nuestros presupuestos para alcanzar nuestros objetivos. De esta forma, garantizaremos su mayor adecuación a las nuevas condiciones del mercado.

En esta línea, desde el Comité de Dirección de Repsol YPF hemos pedido a todos los directores que revisen sus actuaciones y presupuestos para este ejercicio 2009. Esta decisión se produce no sólo en el marco de un necesario mayor esfuerzo de austeridad, sino también de una mejora de la eficiencia.

Como resultado de este esfuerzo, y del elevado grado de responsabilidad y compromiso mostrado por todos los miembros del Comité de Dirección, se ha reducido en 1.500 millones de euros el presupuesto de gastos gestionables e inversiones inicialmente previsto para el ejercicio 2009.

Paralelamente, hemos acordado la creación de la Oficina de Seguimiento de Gastos e Inversiones que, dependiendo de la Dirección General Económico Financiera, tendrá como misión identificar y realizar el seguimiento de las diversas iniciativas de reducción de gastos, así como reforzar y promover su aplicación.

Además, estamos realizando un intenso trabajo de revisión de todas las compras y contrataciones de Repsol YPF. Lo estamos haciendo desde la convicción de que sólo aquellas empresas capaces de generar valor en la economía real, y de adaptarse rápidamente al nuevo e incierto entorno, saldrán más reforzadas de la actual coyuntura.

En este sentido, nuestro ejemplo como equipo directivo resulta fundamental, por lo que os comunico que desde el Comité de Dirección hemos acordado congelar la retribución de este año 2009 a todos los directivos de la compañía.

De igual manera, en Argentina se realizarán los mismos esfuerzos de reducción de costes y disciplina financiera, adaptados al país y a la evolución de sus variables macroeconómicas.

Vuestro compromiso y vuestra aportación son, como siempre, imprescindibles para que la empresa alcance sus metas con éxito. Soy consciente de que todos estamos haciendo un gran esfuerzo, y estoy seguro de que el rigor y la profesionalidad con que realizamos nuestro trabajo diario seguirán marcando nuestro camino, el del crecimiento sólido y rentable de Repsol YPF.

Cuento con todos vosotros.

Un abrazo,

Antonio Brufau


----------



## javso (2 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores! los gringos han metamorfoseado al verde y a los futuros europeos les queda poco para llegar, aunque ahora mismo tienen delante una piedrecita que se les va a colar en el zapato, pero se la sacarán pronto.



Lo ves en tiempo real? Porque yo ahora mismo lo veo en rojo rojísimo y palmando más de un 1%


----------



## chameleon (2 Feb 2009)

REP está a punto de caramelo, no me gustaría que se me pasara...


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2009)

javso dijo:


> Lo ves en tiempo real? Porque yo ahora mismo lo veo en rojo rojísimo y palmando más de un 1%



Es la piedrecita que comentaba antes, pero se la sacarán de encima.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> REP está a punto de caramelo, no me gustaría que se me pasara...



iberia y CM

CNMV - Consultas


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

Lo de IBERIA, ya lo adelanté hace unos días.... CAJA MADRID es la que financia la operación y está cerrada con seguridad.


----------



## Hagen (2 Feb 2009)

apuntame 7000 despidos para el viernes a nombre de Macy´s.

Oido cocinaaaaa


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

la piedra esa... es de las que sueles quemar antes de fumar?


----------



## chameleon (2 Feb 2009)

la verdad es que como el dow perfore los 7800 nos vamos a reir... :/


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

hasta los 7450 tiene soporte ojo


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> la piedra esa... es de las que sueles quemar antes de fumar?



Yo no fumo de esas, pero parece que los leoncios si que se han fumado una hoy...porque ahora les entra el bajón


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

Tochovista, jamas te habia rezado antes, no sirvo para ello. Nadie, ni siquiera tu recordará si fuimos brokers buenos o malos, por qué compramos o por qué vendemos… no. Lo único que importa es que hoy, el Ibex se enfrenta a muchos, eso es lo que importa. El valor te agrada Tochovista, concédeme pues una petición, concédeme la venganza. Y si no me escuchas….¡¡¡NOS VAMOS AL INFIERNO!!!


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2009)

Bueno, pues no ha sido lo que me esperaba para hoy (aunque cerca ha estado) pero tal como está el mercado ahora es bueno para mi sistema, aprovecharemos la ocasión que dicen que la pintan calva.

Mientras no sean los leoncios quienes me pinten un calvo a mi vamos bien


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Tochovista, jamas te habia rezado antes, no sirvo para ello. Nadie, ni siquiera tu recordará si fuimos brokers buenos o malos, por qué compramos o por qué vendemos… no. Lo único que importa es que hoy, el Ibex se enfrenta a muchos, eso es lo que importa. El valor te agrada Tochovista, concédeme pues una petición, concédeme la venganza. Y si no me escuchas….¡¡¡NOS VAMOS AL INFIERNO!!!



¿tan mal estamos, hoygan?


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2009)

Pues parece que a los leoncios ya se les pasó el bajón o ... se han fumado otro canuto, les ha gustado la piedra.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

es el rebote de la ultima media hora


----------



## chameleon (2 Feb 2009)

tochovista se ríe de los 4 índices
se ríe desde su montaña!!

difícil que el dow acabe por encima de los 8000, a ver si lo consigue...


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

ya ya... pero cuando me deshago de mis cintras... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (2 Feb 2009)

te has metido hoy en cintras con donpepito?
que calladito te lo tenías eh


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> te has metido hoy en cintras con donpepito?
> que calladito te lo tenías eh



Se ve que hoy no has estado al tanto... 

40% a 3,70€
60% a 3,64€

ya nos hundiremos el viernes... 

Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2009)

cuando hemos visto 2 puntos de diferencia entre DOW y NASDAQ ?


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2009)

DJ:

7,936.75

-64.11 (-0.80%)

Feb 2 - Close


----------



## Kujire (2 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

Venga, resumimos y cerramos

Dow 7,936.75 * -64.11 (-0.80%)*
S&P 500 825.43 -0.45 (-0.05%)
Nasdaq 1,494.43 *+18.01 (1.22%)*


----------



## Condor (2 Feb 2009)

Y eso de la diferencia de dos puntos como lo podemos interpretar?, porque yo lo tengo claro, mañana la misma lucha de hoy para volver a cerrar en rojo


----------



## Riviera (2 Feb 2009)

¡estoy palote con mis endesas!


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2009)

ayer fue el dia de la marmota:
La marmota Phil predice seis semanas más de frío invierno antes de la primavera - 20minutos.es

nikkei negativillo, pero poco, ala, al sobre que mañana hay que levantarse a las 9 menos 1



mattel, no levanta cabeza, 
Muere Hans Beck, el creador de los 'clicks' de Playmobil - 20minutos.es


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2009)

¿hay afters?


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2009)

Hoy abrimos en verde..., a ver si puedo vender antes de que nos despeñemos... 




Saludos


----------



## El río de la vida (3 Feb 2009)

*El mercado español no se recuperará de la caída hasta 2015*

¿Cortos? (Al menos de cerveza).

*El mercado español no se recuperará de la caída hasta 2015*

El ciclo contractivo que comenzó en el segundo semestre de 2007 durará 8 años. Según las estimaciones de la Bolsa de Barcelona, el mercado español no se recuperará de su caída hasta 2015, pese a que la economía real comience a levantar el vuelo en 2010. Esto es debido a que históricamente se ha comprobado que los mercados suelen anticipar correctamente la entrada en recesión pero que no siempre hacen lo mismo con la reactivación económica.

Según el informe emitido por el servicio de estudios de la Bolsa de Barcelona, el mercado continuará con su tendencia bajista a lo largo de todo 2009, hasta llegar a un desplome del 50% desde el máximo histórico de los 16.000 puntos, firmado a finales de 2007. Será entonces cuando progresivamente comience a levantar el vuelo, registrando una elevada volatilidad en los primeros años.

Sin embargo, lo más preocupante de este estudio es la forma en la que se va a presentar la recuperación, dada la naturaleza de la crisis que azota el mercado. Y es que en el crash de 2008, el colapso bursátil, provocado por un desajuste sectorial –el fin del boom inmobiliario-, ha venido acompañada de una profunda crisis financiera. Ante esta situación lo más probable es que la curva del ciclo tome la forma de U, W o L, algo que los economistas temen sobremanera.

Además, pese a que el epicentro de la crisis se situó en Estados Unidos, “los descensos son más profundos en el caso español que en americano”, la duración total del ciclo va a ser más larga y “las fases de recuperación de menor duración” hasta que finalmente se reconquisten los 16.000 puntos, apunta el informe.

Esto es debido, principalmente, a que, por un lado, la eficacia de las políticas anticíclicas, esencialmente las relacionadas con medidas monetarias, no inciden de la misma manera en sendos mercados. En este sentido, los recortes de tipos de interés, por ejemplo, tienen más incidencia en la bolsa americana que en la española. Por otro, en EEUU existe la posibilidad de operar al descubierto, cosa que en España está prohibida, con lo que estas operaciones a corto puras influyen en la fase contractiva acelerando el proceso. Además, intervienen también factores relacionados con el préstamo de valores, las operaciones intradía y los volúmenes de contratación.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2009)

Qué mala pinta el Nikkei...







Saludos y buenos días...

Edito: *El banco central de Japón comprará acciones por 11.000 millones de dólares *

El banco central de Japón dijo el martes que comprará acciones en los libros de bancos japoneses por hasta 11.200 millones de dólares para suavizar el impacto de la crisis financiera global, reviviendo un esquema lanzado a comienzos de la década para enfrentar una crisis bancaria. Sólo adquirirá acciones de compañías cuya nota sea BBB- o por encima de ella, dijo el banco en un comunicado.

http://www.eleconomista.es/flash/no...pon-comprara-acciones-por-11000-mln-dlrs.html


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2009)

*Banco de Australia baja un punto los tipos de interés hasta 3,25 por ciento*

Sídney (Australia), 3 feb (EFE).- El Banco de Australia anunció hoy el reciorte de un punto en el precio del dinero, lo que deja los tipos de interés en el 3,25 por ciento, su valor más bajo de los últimos 45 años.

El Banco de la Reserva bajó cinco veces los tiposde interés, en los últimos cinco meses, lo que ha supuesto una caída del precio del dinero de cuatro puntos desde septiembre pasado.

El gobernador del organismo regulador australiano, Glenn Stevens, manifestó a través de un comunicado que el motivo del recorte es "el fuerte deterioro de las condiciones económicas mundiales a finales de 2008".

Stevens subrayó que "la economía china, a pesar de que continúa creciendo, se ha ralentizado de forma destacable" y concluyó que las condiciones económicas en Australia también se han visto afectadas, aunque menos que otras economías avanzadas.

El primer ministro australiano, Kevin Rudd, celebró la decisión del banco central ante el Parlamento del país, tras anunciar un nuevo paquete de medidas extraordinarias para reanimar la economía.

Kevin Rudd dio hoy una conferencia de prensa para explicar el segundo plan de estímulo del Gobierno, al que dedicará 42.000 millones de dólares locales (26.400 millones de dólares estadounidenses) y que implicará la incursión en déficit presupuestario hasta 2012.

La iniciativa elevará el déficit del Ejecutivo hasta los 22.500 millones de dólares australianos (14.100 millones de dólares estadounidenses) el presente año fiscal (2008-09); y hasta los 30.000 millones de dólares australianos (18.900 millones de dólares estadounidenses), en los próximos dos años.

Banco de Australia baja un punto los tipos de interés hasta 3,25 por ciento - Cotizalia.com

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2009)

A los buenos días!

Parece que hoy apuntamos intenciones de subir fuerte tras una arrancada algo bajista donde ya hemos tocado el gap en Stoxx y S&P. Esto quiere decir que ya no tenemos obstáculos en el horizonte y que podremos subir sin problemas si exceptuamos las resistencias que se nos pongan por delante y las lógicas correcciones.

En el Stoxx tenemos un objetivo para la mañana en 2248 más o menos, aunque no sería de extrañar que se extendiera a los alrededores del 2257, ahora mismo estamos en 2207.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2009)

*Vodafone mejoró sus ventas un 14% en el tercer trimestre gracias a la caída de la libra *

Vodafone ha anunciado que sus ventas en el tercer trimestre aumentaron un 14% gracias a la caída de la libra y el aumento de los ingresos en la India.

En concreto, las ventas en los tres últimos meses de 2008 ascendieron a 10.470 millones de libras (11.575 millones de euros), frente a las 9.160 millones del mismo periodo del año anterior. Los analistas consultados por Bloomberg esperaban 10.290 millones de libras.

La libra ha cayó un 23% en 2008 frente al euro, lo que ha incrementado mucho las ventas de Vodafone al convertir los ingresos generados en la zona euro. Excluyendo los cambios de divisas y las adquisiciones, los ingresos cayeron un 1%, ya que el incremento en Asia y África no pudo compensar la caída de Europa.

Vodafone mejoró sus ventas un 14% en el tercer trimestre gracias a la caída de la libra - 3/02/09 - elEconomista.es

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

BUENOS DÍAS!

Cintra VERDE!


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

Desempleo Enero En España: 

+198.800. 

Anterior: +139.700.

Prev: +244.800


----------



## chameleon (3 Feb 2009)

venga, a ver si subimos un par de días esta semana


----------



## pyn (3 Feb 2009)

> Desempleo Enero En España:
> 
> +198.800.
> 
> ...



¿Por eso estamos en verde?¿ Por que se preveia más paro?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2009)

*Nomura rebaja la recomendación de Santander a "reducir" y de BBVA a "neutral"*

El broker japonés Nomura recortó el martes la recomendación para las acciones de Santander a "reducir" desde "neutral".

Además, en un informe de análisis sobre el sector bancario europeo, Nomura también rebajó la nota para BBVA a "neutral" desde "comprar".

Nomura rebaja la recomendación de Santander a "reducir" y de BBVA a "neutral" - 3/02/09 - elEconomista.es

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

REPSOL YPF: Morgan Stanley reitera sobreponderar P.O: 21.5 EUR (vs. 31,5 euros anteriores)


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2009)

Sas -20%,,,,,


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2009)

"Gamesinos", Cárpatos dice que le va a vender 52 aerogeneradores a Enel...
A ver si éste era el dato para el +12% 

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Feb 2009)

Las cintras estan subiendo muy bien,a que precio las soltariais?


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

Hoy han soltado + 669.000 gamesitas, pero antes de la subida, un movimiento para hacer caer la acción, compra y venta a los pocos minutos.

CINTRA, por qué no mantener hasta los 4,00€ ?

La sesión es muy larga, lo mismo es mejor vender y recomprar, later on!


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

Gamesa se adjudica un concurso en Rumanía para suministrar a Enel 52 aerogeneradores y optará a 69 más
Hora: 09:48 Fuente : Europa Press

MADRID, 3 (EUROPA PRESS)

Gamesa Corporación Tecnológica se ha adjudicado un nuevo concurso convocado en Rumanía por SC Blue Line, filial del grupo de energías renovables de Enel Spa, para el suministro de un total de 52 aerogeneradores por una potencia total de 104 Megawatios (MW).

La compañía informó hoy que este nuevo acuerdo, que incluye una opción de suministro de 69 turbinas eólicas adicionales para este país, afianza la relación entre Gamesa y Enel, con quien hasta la fecha se han suscrito acuerdos para el suministro de más de 650 MW.

Las turbinas eólicas asignadas, correspondientes a los modelos Gamesa G87-2.0 MW y Gamesa G90-2.0 MW, están destinadas a los parques eólicos Dealul Pietros, Cara Constantin y Corugea, ubicados en la región de North Dobrogea.

Este contrato incluye el suministro de los aerogeneradores, su instalación y puesta en marcha, así como dos años de operación y mantenimiento.

El presidente y consejero delegado de Gamesa, Guillermo Ulacia, subrayó la importancia de este proyecto que "supone un nuevo hito en el proceso de expansión comercial de la compañía en Europa del Este y afianza la posición de liderazgo de Gamesa como principal suministrador de turbinas eólicas en este mercado".

Rumanía constituye un área de fuerte potencial en el sector energético, y en particular el eólico, en el que se espera, que a finales de 2020 la potencia instalada ascienda a un total de 500 MW.

Desde el punto de vista medioambiental, los aerogeneradores que Gamesa suministrará a los citados parques eólicos contribuirán a generar un abastecimiento energético respetuoso con el entorno, al evitar la emisión de sustancias contaminantes a la atmósfera.

En concreto, la producción anual de los 104 MW de estas instalaciones, sustituirá a 22.360 Toneladas Equivalentes de Petróleo (TEP)/año y evitará la emisión a la atmósfera de 156.000 toneladas de CO2/año.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2009)

¿Creeis que cerraremos el gap que dejamos abierto ayer? No estamos lejos... es 8400 y estamos en 8330...

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (3 Feb 2009)

si, cintra cuando llegue a 4. mucho más no, tiene que estar barata para el canje con ferrovial


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

He vendido mis cintras.... no descarto entrar de nuevo.


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He vendido mis cintras.... no descarto entrar de nuevo.



esquirol... :




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Feb 2009)

Hay que aguantar esas cintras tonuel!


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

Morgan Stanley recorta el precio objetivo de Repsol en 10 euros

MADRID, 03 FEB. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Morgan Stanley reitera hoy su consejo de sobreponderar sobre Repsol y reduce el precio objetivo de la petrolera a 21,5 desde 31,5 euros. La recomendación llega después de que ayer mismo se publicase un posibleplan de reducción de costes por valor de 1.500 millones de euros en la petrolera española. La información fue ayer bien acogida por Fortis, que lo valoró positivamente como una “buena noticia” y reiteró comprar.

Nuestros analistas de TaderWatch opinan que desde que hiciera suelo el pasado mes de octubre, Repsol se encuentra desplegando un amplio movimiento lateral, movimiento que a su vez podría tratarse de una potencial formación triangular, a la vista de los mínimos crecientes y máximos decrecientes que lleva construyendo en los últimos tres meses. En principio no se observa ninguna señal de fortaleza en el título y sólo la tendremos si finalmente fuera capaz de cerrar por encima del máximo relativo anterior, en los 16,50 euros.

A las 9:55, Repsol sube 1,23% hasta 14,01 euros.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Sas -20%,,,,,



y 3000 a la calle... 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

Más vale centimos en mano.... ya me ha pasado con gamesa, le iba sacando 1,00€ y booommmmm! ahora de nuevo a empezar!

Cintra ex-supporter!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2009)

*Los garantizados comienzan a reconocer rebajas en el rating de sus garantes*

Hace sólo dos semanas la CNMV, tal como adelantó fundspeople.com, advertía sobre el procedimiento a seguir en caso de la bajada de rating de los aseguradores de fondos garantizados y obligaba a las entidades financieras que ofrecen garantía interna sobre el producto y que hayan perdido su rating a comunicarlo al supervisor. En los últimos días, ya han comenzado las primeras comunicaciones, en su mayoría de cajas de ahorro, que son las que más rebajas en su calificacion están experimentando.

Por ejemplo, Ahorro Corporación Gestión ha informado de la rebaja de rating por parte de Fitch de Caixa Sabadell, que ha pasado de contar con una calificación para depósitos a largo plazo de A- a BBB+, lo que afecta a su gama de garantizados Caixasabadell Proteccio (III, IV,V y VI). En este caso Ahorro Corporacion es la gestora de los fondos pero la caja catalana actua como garante.

Otras cajas que se encuentran en la misma situacion son las de Castilla-La Mancha, Avila y Cajasur. Todas ellas tienen fondos garantizados gestionados por Ahorro Corporación pero asegurados por ellas mismas. En cualquier caso, desde la gestora aseguran en su comunicación que estos cambios en la calificación de las entidades "no es óbice" para que sigan teniendo la condición de entidad garante de los fondos hasta la fecha de vencimiento de la garantía.

Según ha explicado la CNMV a fundspeople.com la calificación crediticia mínima de un garante sería aquella que como mínimo signifique, respectivamente, una fuerte o una satisfactoria capacidad para atender a tiempo el pago de sus obligaciones. Según el supervisor, en las categorías de calificación de riesgos aceptadas internacionalmente se utilizan de forma habitual ambos conceptos, de manera que la calificación crediticia mínima de un garante sería A - (según S&P) A (según Fitch) y A3 (según Moodys) en el largo plazo y su equivalente en el corto plazo, dependiendo del plazo de vencimiento de la garantía.

Para la CNMV, dado que en el momento de inscribir un garantizado con garantía interna se exige que el garante cuente con una determinada calificación, la rebaja de rating será el resultado de una circunstancia sobrevenida. Por eso, entiende que bastará con que la gestora realice un ejercicio de transparencia, difundiendo un comunicado en el que se insta a la gestora a comunicar, tan pronto como tenga constancia de esta circunstancia, un hecho relevante para su publicación por la CNMV y para su posterior difusión a los inversores en la próxima información pública periódica que se ponga a su disposición.

Los garantizados comienzan a reconocer rebajas en el rating de sus garantes

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

IBERDROLA vendidas.


----------



## adso de melk (3 Feb 2009)

Joder, esto de la bolsa si que es vivir en una dimensión paralela a la realidad. Cuando caiga de verdad espero que no resulte muy duro ver el mundo real.


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2009)

Cintras vendidas a 3,75€... ya se puede despeñar el ibex... 

Las compré a:

40% a 3,70€
60% a 3,64€

Menudas plusvalias... 


Esto de estar dentro no es lo mio... quiero sangreeee... :




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2009)

que ganas tengo de que llegue el viernes y el dato del paro en USA, tercer mes con 500.000 parados...


----------



## wsleone (3 Feb 2009)

demasiada calma chicha


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> REPSOL YPF: Morgan Stanley reitera sobreponderar P.O: 21.5 EUR (vs. 31,5 euros anteriores)



que dice USTED????? eh?


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2009)

Economía/Empresas.- BP gana un 1,5% más en 2008 tras registrar en el cuarto trimestre sus primeras pérdidas en 7 años. europapress.es


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2009)

Pues alguien tendrá que decirlo.

Yo creo que han hecho mal vendiendo ahora, es buen momento para mantener y esperar, con un stop (o una orden de venta) no demasiado ceñida, por si acaso, y a ver como se revalorizan las acciones.


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues alguien tendrá que decirlo.
> 
> Yo creo que han hecho mal vendiendo ahora, es buen momento para mantener y esperar, con un stop (o una orden de venta) no demasiado ceñida, por si acaso, y a ver como se revalorizan las acciones.



Mi olfato de trader me dice que hoy nos vamos al guano... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mi olfato mi dice que hoy nos vamos al guano...



¿sabían uds. que guano es una palabra quechua? 

Guano - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y que forma parte de los tres idiomas oficiales de Perú, además del castellano y el Aymara.

Tras la pequeña reseña cultural volvemos a la bolsa. Este pequeño receso se debe a que estamos pasando una línea que viene desde los máximos de la semana pasada, es una pequeña resistencia más en la subida de hoy, pero hay mucha gente metiendo el papelón en este punto.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2009)

Caemos en picado... buen ojo tonuel!!!!! 
*
IBEX35 8187,9 PUNTOS*

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2009)

y eso q la confianza +1,2


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues alguien tendrá que decirlo.
> 
> Yo creo que han hecho mal vendiendo ahora, es buen momento para mantener y esperar, con un stop (o una orden de venta) no demasiado ceñida, por si acaso, y a ver como se revalorizan las acciones.



Yo aguanto


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

Iberia ha lanzado la mayor oferta de plazas de su historia a precios económicos, con una campaña promocional de dos millones de plazas, para volar entre el 6 de febrero y el 30 de junio, informó la aerolínea.


----------



## adso de melk (3 Feb 2009)

Hoy, por los 340000 desanpuntados a las lista de la SS me gustaría ver sangre en la bolsa. Dejemos las lechugas para otro día


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2009)

adso de melk dijo:


> Hoy, por los 340000 desanpuntados a las lista de la SS me gustaría ver sangre en la bolsa. Dejemos las lechugas para otro día



Habrá que poner en la FAQ del hilo que la bolsa no se mueve porque hayan unos cuantos cientos de miles de parados más, demasiada gente piensa lo contrario.


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

CINTRA hoy va a terminar muy verde, la agencia del BBVA no suelta y sigue comprando +283.000 títulos, ellos son los asesores de FERROVIAL.

Algo tienen entre manos.


----------



## Condor (3 Feb 2009)

En dónde está esa FAQ, a mi me gustaría consultarla. No es el dato del paro el que lleva la bolsa a la baja, es el conjunto: 3300000 y creciendo, ese es el dato. Lo dije el viernes: estos dos días rojo.


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> En dónde está esa FAQ, a mi me gustaría consultarla. No es el dato del paro el que lleva la bolsa a la baja, es el conjunto: 3300000 y creciendo, ese es el dato. Lo dije el viernes: estos dos días rojo.



No hay FAQ aun, pero buscamos desesperadamente a un voluntarioso que se preste a ello.

¿alguien ha visto un ERE masivo en alguna empresa del IBEX? no
¿y si hubiera un ERE masivo en alguna empresa del IBEX, alguien cree que esa empresa bajaría su cotización? la respuesta es obvia.


----------



## Hagen (3 Feb 2009)

El paro no se descuenta hoy, se descontara en los proximos meses, con la morosidad de los bancos.

Todavia no hemos limpiado nuestra burbuja inmobiliaria.... Porque hay tanta posicion corta en BBVA, el popular es de mis favoritos para que se fusiones con el banco del GUANO. Pronto veremos al IBEX debajo del DJI

Todo a su tiempo....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> y 3000 a la calle...
> 
> Saludos...



Subo mi apuesta... 
*
SAS pierde 587 millones de euros en 2008 por Spanair y recortará 8.600 empleos*

El grupo aéreo escandinavo SAS perdió 6.321 millones de coronas suecas (587 millones de euros) en el ejercicio 2008 frente a beneficios de 636 millones de coronas suecas (59 millones de euros) en el año anterior, informó hoy la compañía en un comunicado.

Estos 'números rojos' obedecen en su mayor parte a su filial Spanair, precisó la aerolínea, que cifra en 4.895 millones de coronas suecas (455 millones de euros) las pérdidas atribuibles a la compañía española.

El grupo anunció un programa de reestructuración que incluye el recorte de 8.600 empleos, de los cuales 3.000 obedecen a reducciones de plantilla y 5.600 a empleados que dejaran el grupo como consecuencia de "desinversiones o externalizaciones".

Además, el grupo realizará una ampliación de capital por valor de 6.000 millones de coronas suecas (558 millones de euros) que ha recibido peticiones por parte del Gobierno sueco, noruego y danés, además de la sociedad Foundation Asset Management.

SAS anunció el pasado viernes la venta de Spanair al precio simbólico de un euro a un grupo de inversores catalanes, encabezados por el consorcio Turisme de Barcelona y Catalana d'Inciatives. El grupo conservará un 19,9% de Spanair, y continuará como socio industrial de la aerolínea.

SAS pierde 587 millones de euros en 2008 por Spanair y recortará 8.600 empleos - Cotizalia.com

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> El paro no se descuenta hoy, se descontara en los proximos meses, con la morosidad de los bancos.
> 
> Todavia no hemos limpiado nuestra burbuja inmobiliaria.... Porque hay tanta posicion corta en BBVA, el popular es de mis favoritos para que se fusiones con el banco del GUANO. Pronto veremos al IBEX debajo del DJI
> 
> Todo a su tiempo....



Efectivamente, esa es la respuesta correcta


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2009)

he pedido 1500 eypos de PAT a 5,40... aun siendo fixing, a ver si entra y a la tarde sube a 5,90 y me salgo... ganaria 150 euros, menos comision... 125 o asi, ala!!


y con lo que gane me compro una vaca, vendo su leche, y con lo que gane me compro otra vaca, y cuando venda su leche me compro un piso...


----------



## Hagen (3 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Efectivamente, esa es la respuesta correcta



Un alumno aplicado


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2009)

que tal RBS?


R.Unido.- El presidente de RBS abandona el banco antes de la fecha fijada. europapress.es


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2009)

la persona del dia:

Gregg belongs to the Congregationalist Church. He is married to Kathleen MacLellan Gregg; the couple has two daughters, Molly and Sarah, and a son, Joshua.

*Gregg won more than $850,000 in 2005 after buying $20 worth of Powerball tickets at a D.C. convenience store.[11]*

Judd Gregg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sargento Highway (3 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Habrá que poner en la FAQ del hilo que la bolsa no se mueve porque hayan unos cuantos cientos de miles de parados más, demasiada gente piensa lo contrario.



Lo de los datos que influyen en bolsa en general siempre me ha parecido muy desconcertante, menos mal que en la web de cárpatos aparece el nivel de influencia de cada dato que se va a publicar (de 1 a 5).

El paro en España no pintan una mierda en bolsa, ni en el ibex-casino, que para eso somos un país bananero. ¿Acaso no es un dato destacable a nivel internacional que nuestro país se vaya a la mierda?

Eso sí, los datos semanales de paro registrado en USA nos influyen de lo que más, a nosotros y al resto del mundo.


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2009)

Sargento Highway dijo:


> Lo de los datos que influyen en bolsa en general siempre me ha parecido muy desconcertante, menos mal que en la web de cárpatos aparece el nivel de influencia de cada dato que se va a publicar (de 1 a 5).
> 
> El paro en España no pintan una mierda en bolsa, ni en el ibex-casino, que para eso somos un país bananero. ¿Acaso no es un dato destacable a nivel internacional que nuestro país se vaya a la mierda?
> 
> Eso sí, los datos semanales de paro registrado en USA nos influyen de lo que más, a nosotros y al resto del mundo.



Otra respuesta satisfactoria, me ha gustado mucho eso de Ibex-casino


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 11:56; -0,62%

8182 puntos



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (3 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ibex 35 a las 11:56; -0,62%
> 
> 8182 puntos
> 
> ...



Al final te pilla el Tio Emilio de Trader. Como pillas las subidas y te sales en las bajadas


----------



## Condor (3 Feb 2009)

Mujajajajaja, muujajajajaja, vamos a morir. Ibex down again, fight por los 8200 como ayer. Será que veremos el 8100 roto?

Me ofrezco para empezar el FAQ, sólo necesito material para transcribir, que soy un ignorante, pero con suerte cuando se trata de apostar al rojo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Mujajajajaja, muujajajajaja, vamos a morir. Ibex down again, fight por los 8200 como ayer. Será que veremos el 8100 roto?
> 
> Me ofrezco para empezar el FAQ, sólo necesito material para transcribir, que soy un ignorante, *pero con suerte cuando se trata de apostar al rojo*



Eso no es suerte, es sentido común... 

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> he pedido 1500 eypos de PAT a 5,40... aun siendo fixing, a ver si entra y a la tarde sube a 5,90 y me salgo... ganaria 150 euros, menos comision... 125 o asi, ala!!
> 
> 
> y con lo que gane me compro una vaca, vendo su leche, y con lo que gane me compro otra vaca, y cuando venda su leche me compro un piso...



cachis!! alguno me ha jodido, por un centimo, caguen todo!!

DEMANDA
Volumen Precio
465 5,40
0 0,00
0 0,00
0 0,00
0 0,00

OFERTA
Precio Volumen
5,94 1.875
0,00 0
0,00 0
0,00 0
0,00 0


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> cachis!! alguno me ha jodido, por un centimo, caguen todo!!
> 
> DEMANDA
> Volumen Precio
> ...



Eso quiere decir que ya eres todo un pepito accionista de PAT ¿verdad?


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso quiere decir que ya eres todo un pepito accionista de PAT ¿verdad?



no no, estaba a 5,41.... y yo meti a 5,40..... y mas gente por lo visto

pero el cuidador o quien cojones sea, ahora va y la sube un 10% joder!


ya estuve dentro de BDL, PAT y mas hace meses...


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> no no, estaba a 5,41.... y yo meti a 5,40..... y mas gente por lo visto
> 
> pero el cuidador o quien cojones sea, ahora va y la sube un 10% joder!
> 
> ya estuve dentro de BDL, PAT y mas hace meses...



Pues una pena, porque las bolsas creo que ya van a volver al verde, por cierto, que vaya fijación con las bebidas espirituosas


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> que tal RBS?
> 
> 
> R.Unido.- El presidente de RBS abandona el banco antes de la fecha fijada. europapress.es



Se habra fijado en el subdirector de nuestra manchega cajita CCM..
Espacar mientras podais...


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues una pena, porque las bolsas creo que ya van a volver al verde, por cierto, que vaya fijación con las bebidas espirituosas



Que dios te conserve la vista... :o

Al final de sesión al guano, huid insensatos... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Que dios te conserve la vista... :o
> 
> Al final de sesión al guano...



Creo que algunos, dependiendo de si están dentro sudando o fuera resoplando, se convierten por momentos en Hyde's o Mr. Jeckill's.

Es también conocido que un trader que se ha salido a destiempo siempre apuesta por haber tenido razón al final de todo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Feb 2009)

Hoy verde,como van los futuros usa?


----------



## chameleon (3 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que algunos, dependiendo de si están dentro sudando o fuera resoplando, se convierten por momentos en Hyde's o Mr. Jeckill's.
> 
> Es también conocido que un trader que se ha salido a destiempo siempre apuesta por haber tenido razón al final de todo



tienes más razón que un santo. por eso aquí solemos hablar de "modo dentro/fuera".

pero eso pasa con todas las facetas de la vida. mi coche es mejor que el tuyo. mi piso se revaloriza más. yo nunca me equivoco y los demás son tontos...

sobre el ibex:

hay que llegar a los 9000. se nos acaba el tiempo, tiene que subir por lo menos a 9000, luego volver a marear la perdiz abajo, quizás a tocar los 7800 contundentemente. y ahí, señores, servidor se mete en repsol hasta las trancas y a esperar. tenemos 40 días.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2009)

bueno chavales, me voy a sacar a pasear al perro... y a comer a casa de los padres que hay que ahorrar ahora  (cocidito y carrilera mmmm)

suerte a la noche


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que algunos, dependiendo de si están dentro sudando o fuera resoplando, se convierten por momentos en Hyde's o Mr. Jeckill's.
> 
> Es también conocido que un trader que se ha salido a destiempo siempre apuesta por haber tenido razón al final de todo




La verdad es que me da igual que suba o baje porque estoy fuera..., así que si perforamos los 8000 y certifico mejor que mejor... 


*[modo hijodeputa on]*


suerte con los 9000... 


*[modo hijodeputa off]*



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> tienes más razón que un santo. por eso aquí solemos hablar de "modo dentro/fuera".
> 
> pero eso pasa con todas las facetas de la vida. mi coche es mejor que el tuyo. mi piso se revaloriza más. yo nunca me equivoco y los demás son tontos...
> 
> ...



no vamos a rebotar ahora, a medio gas, primero hay quebajar mas


una pregunta e hipotesis.... si el SAN bajase un 10% en 3 dias, por ejemplo, hasta donde iria la bolsa? suponiendo que el resto haga 3/4 de lo mismo?


en serio, no veo nada claro que aguantemos los 8000 y por ende los 7700


----------



## chameleon (3 Feb 2009)

es que los 9000 están a la vuelta de la esquina. hoy ya hemos visto los 8400, imagina que mañana empezamos positivos, cierran cortos, un par de anuncios de datos buenos...

además por elegancia hay que ir a tocar la directriz bajista. los veo posibles, pero es una opinión


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

El SAN bajó +30,00€ en varios días y la bolsa no tocó los 7.800. (días ampliación SAN)


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> tienes más razón que un santo. por eso aquí solemos hablar de "modo dentro/fuera".
> 
> pero eso pasa con todas las facetas de la vida. mi coche es mejor que el tuyo. mi piso se revaloriza más. yo nunca me equivoco y los demás son tontos...
> 
> ...



De momento le veo un objetivo al ibex en 8700, no se si llegará hoy, pero si no lo hace podría ser mañana perfectamente, además el objetivo coincide muy bien con el canal alcista-lateral que está haciendo en estos momentos.


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> De momento le veo un objetivo al ibex en 8700, no se si llegará hoy, pero si no lo hace podría ser mañana perfectamente, además *el objetivo coincide muy bien con el canal alcista-lateral que está haciendo en estos momentos*.



No me estarás contando que el ibex actua de forma racional... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

Tonuel ..... tus CINTRAS te quieren dar las gracias..... vuelve con ellas!


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel ..... tus CINTRAS te quieren dar las gracias..... vuelve con ellas!



No me meto porque si no me distraigo demasiado... :o



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (3 Feb 2009)

me parece exagerado el rango de IBE hoy: 6.09 -> 5.93
16 céntimos, un 2.6%

yo vendería esas cintras hoy, cuando nos pongamos otra vez en positivo


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No me estarás contando que el ibex actua de forma racional...



No, no creo, pero en escalas temporales altas suele hacer más o menos lo mismo que los demás índices, no puede escapar por tanto a la correlación forzosa. Así que hay que esperar a que haya volumen para que se decida a escaparse por alguna parte, aunque ahora mismo el Stoxx esté pegado al 2200 y por encima del gap mientras al Ibex está a unos 15 puntos de el.


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

Yo vendí mis IBERDROLAS a 6,03€


----------



## chameleon (3 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo vendí mis IBERDROLAS a 6,03€



romper los 5,80 puede ser un disgustazo

a ver si los americanos nos alegran un poquito la tarde


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2009)

¿como van los GAMusinos?


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

Esperando que el cuidador prenda la mecha!


----------



## Kujire (3 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿como van los GAMusinos?



la familia bien gracias...capeando el temporal ... estoy dándole al abanico desde aki a ver si se forma algo fuerte por estos lares que os llegue ahí ...


----------



## Deudor (3 Feb 2009)

Tonuel, pacuando sus esperais el canje CINTRA. ¿Te la vas a jugar?


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Tonuel, pacuando sus esperais el canje CINTRA. ¿Te la vas a jugar?



No se, a ver si Mulder nos ilumina...  pero a largo plazo hay que aguantar... 

Yo ahora entro y salgo más que nada por diversión... :o


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

CINTRA es una marioneta, y los hilos los mueven "la familia"


----------



## chameleon (3 Feb 2009)

hay agencias que se han dejado mucho dinero para bajarle el precio a cintra, no sé si dejarán que suba mucho

pajaro en mano... 

suerte


----------



## Deudor (3 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> hay agencias que se han dejado mucho dinero para bajarle el precio a cintra, no sé si dejarán que suba mucho
> 
> pajaro en mano...
> 
> suerte



Se han dejado muchísima pasta en hundirla. No se si les quedará fuerzas y hasta donde llegarán. Lo que está claro es que le queda recorrido pabajo, el canje será pésimo y Fer tiene mala pinta palargo. 
Pero la tengo ganas.


----------



## Deudor (3 Feb 2009)

En un dia tan insulso como hoy subir un 4,4 % es de rebote técnico por sobreventa exagerada.


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2009)

¿No se mete nadie antes de que abran los americanos? 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2009)

Señores, estamos en un punto clave del día porque en estos precisos momentos se lucha denodadamente y a brazo partido por superar una simple raya, como en las guerras de todo pelaje.

Es la misma raya que nos ha detenido antes en la subida de principios de la mañana y viene desde el máximo de la semana pasada hasta el máximo del viernes. Ahora veremos, pues, cual es el desenlace y elucubraremos las consecuencias.


----------



## Kujire (3 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> morgan Stanley Recorta El Precio Objetivo De Repsol En 10 Euros
> 
> Madrid, 03 Feb. (bolsamania.com/bms) .- Morgan Stanley Reitera Hoy Su Consejo De Sobreponderar Sobre Repsol Y Reduce El Precio Objetivo De La Petrolera A 21,5 Desde 31,5 Euros. La Recomendación Llega Después De Que Ayer Mismo Se Publicase Un Posibleplan De Reducción De Costes Por Valor De 1.500 Millones De Euros En La Petrolera Española. La Información Fue Ayer Bien Acogida Por Fortis, Que Lo Valoró Positivamente Como Una “buena Noticia” Y Reiteró Comprar.
> 
> ...



veamos como predica con el ejemplo Morgan Stanley, primero sueltan la perla y venden 284.000 títulos, para luego volver a comprar que saben que las gacelas tienen memoria breve jiji al final con la broma poseen 92.000 títulos más baratos y dispuestos a ganar en la siguiente noticia Marca de Repsol

A esto muchos le llaman casino, ... mientras otros se están forrando a paladas



> <td Colspan="4"></td>
> </tr>
> <tr>
> <td Class="left Black Bold Pad_left_5">descripción</td>
> ...


----------



## Kujire (3 Feb 2009)

por cierto Cintras en máximos, y los green-go's están poniéndose verdes ...


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

Hoy en repsol ... están soltando mucho papel.... alrededor del 80% es venta.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Feb 2009)

Cintra Rulez!
Espero ansioso la llegada a 4 euros...


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

Vende ahora, que te vas a lamentar!


----------



## Kujire (3 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy en repsol ... están soltando mucho papel.... alrededor del 80% es venta.



pues Morgan sigue comprando a 13.66 +3000 más a la buchaca


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cintra Rulez!
> Espero ansioso la llegada a 4 euros...



Yo me pondria un stop a 3,80 ya... :

Pero mejor sigue esperando a los 4€ y así nos echamos unas risas... 


Saludos


----------



## kunk (3 Feb 2009)

*El Santander retrasa el pago de fondos de la gestora Optimal*

Este tipo de cosas son las que suelen causar "tendencias" bajistas, no? :

El Santander retrasa el pago de fondos de la gestora Optimal · ELPAÍS.com

El Santander retrasa el pago de fondos de la gestora Optimal

EFE - Madrid - 03/02/2009

Optimal, la gestora de fondos de alto riesgo del Banco Santander, ha informado de que no tiene previsto devolver hasta el mes de junio las inversiones en siete de sus fondos de inversión, que ha decidido liquidar por el aluvión de peticiones de reembolso tras el estallido del caso Madoff, aunque no vinculadas a la estafa.
En una carta dirigida a los miles de inversores, Optimal establece un calendario "indicativo" para cobrar los entre 3.000 y 4.000 millones de euros gestionados por esos productos, aunque los plazos no están garantizados porque "el tiempo necesario para vender alguno de los activos puede dilatarse, retrasando la total liquidación y pago a los inversores".


----------



## Deudor (3 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cintra Rulez!
> Espero ansioso la llegada a 4 euros...



Tienes dos motivos para vender...

JL Carpatos : "No se puede ir contra la tendencia"
Deudor: "No se puede ir contra La Familia"


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

IBERIA cree que en marzo terminarán los trabajos de fusión con BAA

Vamos a especular con el valor, acumulamos cuando se ponga a 1,50€ ?


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

Está claro que CINTRA debé tener un buen rebote... si la vemos en 3,00€ o 3,50€ entro de nuevo.... por ahora a vigilarla!

AHORA a 3,81€


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Feb 2009)

Buenas tardes 
Quiero sangre

Ibex casi en el tope del canal.No mola la bolsa con tan poco recorrido.
Esperamos acontecimientos


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2009)

Cuando vuelva de comer quiero ver un buen desplome... suerte... :



Saludos


----------



## wolf45 (3 Feb 2009)

En los proximos dias, en mi opinion, se aferrara a los 8200/8300, como apoyo, y clavo ardiente, pasado un tiempo, volvera a caer, y buscara apoyo en otra cifra mas baja, tal vez los 7500, y repetimos el ciclo, hasta en los proximos meses caer hasta los 6000/6500, un valor mas acorde con la realidad, es una voladura controlada desde 'las alturas', para hacer beneficios en corto y pillar incautos.

Lo dicho cien veces, posiciones muy cortas, a tiro fijo, nada de largos, es muy peligroso, pillara a mucha gente.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (3 Feb 2009)

kunk dijo:


> Este tipo de cosas son las que suelen causar "tendencias" bajistas, no? :
> 
> El Santander retrasa el pago de fondos de la gestora Optimal · ELPAÍS.com
> 
> ...



Jurjurjur... las cosas se empiezan a poner interesantes para la banca apañola... todo se va cumpliendo a su debido tiempo segun los plazos previstos: hostiazo bancario español con 12-18 meses de retraso respecto a las quiebras bancarias USA...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Feb 2009)

¿A nadie le extraña que nos dejen entrar en Repsol a 13 euros con tanta facilidad?

Y anuncian planes de recorte de gastos, cambian las valoraciones,..., estos esconden algo seguro, resultados maaaalos en el 4T2008.

El día que publiquen será el momento de entrar, hasta entonces caídas y más caídas.

Igual entro el mismo día que Chameleon, aunque yo los 9000 no los veo, demasiada debilidad, ni con piolet


----------



## Kujire (3 Feb 2009)

Futuros en green

CINTRA puede llegar perfectamente a 3.90- 3.96 hoy ... si la dejan tranquilita


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Feb 2009)

Esto va parriba señores,a esperar el subidón!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Futuros en green
> 
> CINTRA puede llegar perfectamente a 3.90- 3.96 hoy ... si la dejan tranquilita



Compre a 3,63 a 3,93 las suelto...


----------



## Kujire (3 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> IBERIA cree que en marzo terminarán los trabajos de fusión con BAA
> 
> Vamos a especular con el valor, acumulamos cuando se ponga a 1,50€ ?



por qué razón 1.50:? veo posible 1.60 ..( a no ser que la tiren a posta claro).. Cual sería el recorrido?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2009)

*Citigroup
*
_Ha detallado en lo que está usando el dinero del TARP ( o más bien los planes que tiene, claro):

5.800 millones para préstamos de tarjetas de crédito.

1.000 millones para préstamos a estudiantes.

1.500 para préstamos corporativos.

2.500 millones para préstamos personales y negocios.

Pero lo que destaca sobre el resto son los 27.500 millones para préstamos hipotecarios._

Anlisis de Crpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Feb 2009)

Cuando estaba fuera, me moría de ganas por entrar. 

Ahora una vez dentro (con mis Mapfre compradas ayer), pienso, "¿quien me mandaría a mi meterme en este berenjenal? con lo bien que estaba con mi 5,25% en ING direct..."


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

IBERIA tiene una tendencia bajista, estas últimas semanas se ha mantenido por encima de los 1,90€ ya veremos si es otra vueling.

De momento la espero más abajo.


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

Hoy con toda la sobreventa que hay en GAMESA, lo mismo subimos un +4,00%


----------



## chameleon (3 Feb 2009)

venga, no os durmáis con cintra eh
el ibex hoy no lo veo mucho más allá de 8400

USA parece que aguanta positivo de momento, pronto empezarán los tirones arriba y abajo


----------



## wsleone (3 Feb 2009)

me mojo: hoy y mañana negativos, jueves ligero rebote y viernes otra vez pabajo (salvo que Obama salga a la palestra)


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Feb 2009)

Ya hemos comprobado el techo y funciona.

A probar las baldosas ahora.

Todo el mundo a botar!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2009)

_Tipos de interés: Goldman asegura en una nota que los tipos en la zona euro bajarán al 0,5 % en el tercer trimestre._

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

JP MORGAN ha comprado 200.000 cintras.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2009)

*Los afectados por Madoff podrían ascender a tres millones en todo el mundo*

El número de afectados por la estafa de Bernard Madoff podría ascender a tres millones en todo el mundo, según el bufete de abogados Cremades & Calvo Sotelo, que representa junto con otros 30 despachos a cerca de 2.900 de ellos en Europa.

El presidente del bufete, Javier Cremades, indicó que la inversión inicial de estos 2.900 clientes afectada por la presunta estafa se aproxima a los 15.000 millones de dólares (11.600 millones de euros), incluida la demanda colectiva o 'class action' presentada en Miami.

De los tres millones de afectados en todo el mundo muchos de ellos, "aproximadamente el 30%", según Cremades, aún no es consciente de su situación, pues su exposición a los fondos de Madoff es "marginal o se realiza a través de un plan de pensiones".

Este bufete de abogados representa en España a la 'Agrupación de Perjudicados Madoff', plataforma integrada por unos 600 afectados que perdieron en la estafa 120 millones de euros.

Javier Cremades señaló también que la estafa, cuyo volumen superará con toda probabilidad los 50.000 millones de dólares (39.000 millones de euros) pondrá en marcha más de 15.000 pleitos en todo el mundo, que ocuparán a más de 45.000 abogados.

No en vano, añadió, se trata del mayor asunto judicial de la historia financiera, con ramificaciones en EEUU, Europa, Taiwan, Israel, Sudáfrica, y varios países de Latinoamérica.

En España, los clientes del Banco Santander y su filial Banesto recuperarán su dinero, una decisión que "no fue fácil", según Ana Patricia Botín.

Los afectados por Madoff podrían ascender a tres millones en todo el mundo | elmundo.es

Saludos...


----------



## otropepito (3 Feb 2009)

Como bien dice Kujire los que se están manejando el cotarro hoy son Morgan Stanley.

Mirad con GAMESA:

Descripción	Titulos Compra	Titulos Venta	DIferencia C/V
MOR MA	675.406 677.226 -1.820


----------



## asm2001 (3 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> veamos como predica con el ejemplo Morgan Stanley, primero sueltan la perla y venden 284.000 títulos, para luego volver a comprar que saben que las gacelas tienen memoria breve jiji al final con la broma poseen 92.000 títulos más baratos y dispuestos a ganar en la siguiente noticia Marca de Repsol
> 
> A esto muchos le llaman casino, ... mientras otros se están forrando a paladas



ei como ves cuantos titulos compra o vende determinada sociedad?


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

Ya estamos en rojo en USA....


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

El beneficio de United Parcel Service (UPS) en el cuarto trimestre fue de 254 millones de dólares, o 25 centavos por acción, frente a una pérdida de 2.640 millones de dólares, o 2,52 dólares por título, de hace un año. Si se excluye un cargo de 575 millones de dólares vinculado a su unidad de transporte terrestre UPS Freight, el beneficio de la empresa ascendió a 83 centavos por acción. Los ingresos alcanzaron los 12.700 millones de dólares, por debajo de los 13.400 millones de un año antes. La firma anunció que llevará a cabo medidas de reducción de costes, como congelar sus contribuciones a los planes de pensiones


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2009)

Me encanta este párrafo sobre Botín y el SANTANDER... 

_Al carro del Tippex también se nos ha subido el Botín, que ha declarado sin que le tembará la voz, que el BSCH ha obtenido un beneficio de 8 millardos de euros en el ejercicio de 2008. Y nos preguntamos, cómo es posible que con la que está cayendo, el Emperador Negro anuncie urbi et orbi una cosa así? . Bueno nos hemos ido a la contabilidad del BSCH a través de la Asociación Española de Banca y lo que hemos visto es la simpleza contable que permite pasar por beneficios el tren de los hermanos Marx: Botín ha metido la pasta que sacaron por la venta de sus oficinas para irse de alquiler, y le ha sumado las daciones en pago de los promotores arruinados: es decir pisitos y suelo invendible a precio de mercado burbujeado, y es que estas dos cantidades coinciden al milimetro con la cantidad declarada como beneficio!. Ahí es nada, el Emperador Rojo, en vez de admitir pérdidas por tasación a la baja de los pisitos que le han endiñado, los sigue valorando como si estuvieramos en plena burbuja inmobiliaria, ¡que fue cuando les dejo la pasta a los promotas hoy en quiebra! Menos mal que tiene a ZP, su Darth Vader ejecutor para todo lo que sea menester._

de Acratas. Sacado del hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...oda-del-tippex-de-caldera-corbacho-botin.html

Saludos...


----------



## otropepito (3 Feb 2009)

asm2001 dijo:


> ei como ves cuantos titulos compra o vende determinada sociedad?



Prueba con 
Market Monitor

Creo que esta utilidad de VisualChart sólo está disponible para usuarios de pago pero la web tiene un bug y se puede ver algo. No me hagas mucho caso.
Tiene tres modos de búsqueda.


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Feb 2009)

Dato vivienda USA chungo.A ver si encuentro link
Ese techo aleup!!




Edito:
Ahora dicen que el dato es bueno.


----------



## Misterio (3 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Dato vivienda USA chungo.A ver si encuentro link
> Ese techo aleup!!



Al revés ha salido bueno.


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2009)

Señores! que hoy no me tienen uds. fé


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

Ee.uu.: Ventas Pendientes De Viviendas M/m (dic): 6,3%; Prev: 0,0%; Ant: -4,0%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Al revés ha salido bueno.



_*Datos USA, venta de vivientas pendientes de escriturar:*

Sube +6,3%. Se revisa el dato anterior al alza._

Saludos...


----------



## Misterio (3 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> _*Datos USA, venta de vivientas pendientes de escriturar:*
> 
> Sube +6,3%. Se revisa el dato anterior al alza._
> 
> Saludos...



Tras el buen dato de viviendas, los valores se disparan, por el momento una buena noticia:

DR HORTON 17,84
KB HOME 6,177
LENNAR CORP 6,522
TOLL BROTHERS 4,535


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Feb 2009)

Perdón por el gazapo.

Ahora me flagelo un poco


----------



## Misterio (3 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Perdón por el gazapo.
> 
> Ahora me flagelo un poco



Si te digo la verdad al principio no me quedaba muy claro si era bueno o malo, hasta que Cárpatos lo ha ratificado, aun así no mejora el S&P, como no aproveche estos días para ganar algo de terreno como salga malo el dato de empleo volvemos a los 7xx


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2009)

*Mundo HF:*

_Según se escucha en el mundillo y boletines especializados la inmensa mayoría del sector es muy bajista a medio plazo.
A cada día que pasa se oyen más voces que apuestan a una severa bajada en las próximas semanas. :
_
No obstante nadie quiere arriesgarse a ponerse a vender, pues el soporte 800 está aguantando mucho, y temen que aún quede otro rebote antes de vender. A corto digamos que anda todo confuso.

A muy corto bajar de 820 puede suponer ya algunas ventas, aunque está muy claro que por debajo del 800-810, las ventas pueden pasar a ser extremadamente agresivas.

Según los boletines la zona de resistencias donde algunos pueden cerrar cortos o incluso abrir algunos largos muy especulativos en busca de algunos puntos en el rebote andaría en la zona de 840 a 850.

Insisto en que hay muchos planteándose estrategias en opciones a medio plazo en busca de grandes bajadas y muchos menos preparando estrategias alcistas, en todo caso muy a corto.

Anlisis de Crpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

Unas cuantas TELECINCO a 6,00€ para la cartera! rellenando el hueco de las cintras / iberdrolas!


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Feb 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Si te digo la verdad al principio no me quedaba muy claro si era bueno o malo, hasta que Cárpatos lo ha ratificado, aun así no mejora el S&P, como no aproveche estos días para ganar algo de terreno como salga malo el dato de empleo volvemos a los 7xx




Es que la locutora de Intereconomía ha dicho "peor de lo esperado":

Luego el analista dice que mejor que datos anteriores:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me encanta este párrafo sobre Botín y el SANTANDER...
> 
> _Al carro del Tippex también se nos ha subido el Botín, que ha declarado sin que le tembará la voz, que el BSCH ha obtenido un beneficio de 8 millardos de euros en el ejercicio de 2008. Y nos preguntamos, cómo es posible que con la que está cayendo, el Emperador Negro anuncie urbi et orbi una cosa así? . Bueno nos hemos ido a la contabilidad del BSCH a través de la Asociación Española de Banca y lo que hemos visto es la simpleza contable que permite pasar por beneficios el tren de los hermanos Marx: Botín ha metido la pasta que sacaron por la venta de sus oficinas para irse de alquiler, y le ha sumado las daciones en pago de los promotores arruinados: es decir pisitos y suelo invendible a precio de mercado burbujeado, y es que estas dos cantidades coinciden al milimetro con la cantidad declarada como beneficio!. Ahí es nada, el Emperador Rojo, en vez de admitir pérdidas por tasación a la baja de los pisitos que le han endiñado, los sigue valorando como si estuvieramos en plena burbuja inmobiliaria, ¡que fue cuando les dejo la pasta a los promotas hoy en quiebra! Menos mal que tiene a ZP, su Darth Vader ejecutor para todo lo que sea menester._
> 
> ...



Descubrid su verdadera identidad...


----------



## Kujire (3 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Unas cuantas TELECINCO a 6,00€ para la cartera! rellenando el hueco de las cintras / iberdrolas!



me las quita de las manos Hoygan!


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

hehehehe.... las aguanto hasta final o como mucho mañana.... es curioso .... una orden de compra a 6,00€ y a los pocos segundos las compré .... muchos stops han saltado!


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

Nuestras GAMESAS van bien..... que siga la fiesta verde!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2009)

El Ibex está haciendo un triángulo, a ver por donde lo rompe...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

Telecinco vuelve a ser la segunda cadena más vista por detrás de TVE 1

MADRID, 03 FEB. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Aunque en 2008 Telecinco fue la cadena más vista, diciembre no fue un buen mes y en enero vuelve a situarse la segunda en el ranking, con una cuota de pantalla del 15,6% (-17,9% desde el 19% de enero de 2008), por detrás de TVE 1 (que sube un 3,6% respecto al mismo mes del año anterior y se mantiene como la cadena más vista con el 17,6% de los espectadores). Por su parte, Antena 3, conserva la tercera posición, aunque pierde un 8,4%, hasta el 15,5% del share.

Según Vertele.com, enero ha sido el mes de mayor fragmentación de la historia: la cuota de las tres grandes -TVE1, Tele 5 y Antena 3- suma un 48,7%. Además, tanto la TDT, con un 23,8%, como La Sexta, con el 6,5%, baten sus récords mensuales.

La caída de Telecinco es una “mala noticia” para la cadena, según los expertos de Fortis, ya que a estos pobres datos de audiencia hay que añadir las malas expectativas para el mercado de la publicidad en televisión. Asimismo, añaden que tampoco son buenos datos para Antena 3.

Sin embargo, acogen con entusiasmo los planes que quiere llevar a cabo la cadena de Paolo Vasile para recuperar share. Según declaró su consejero delegado, saldrán al aire nuevos programas, sobre todo en horario matinal, regresará Javier Sardá con un espacio semanal y apostarán por la adquisición de derechos audiovisuales de fútbol.

Ahora bien, siguen siendo escépticos sobre el papel de Telecinco en el ámbito del deporte rey y, sobre todo, en el rendimiento que le pueden sacar a las retransmisiones. Por ello, mantienen su recomendación de reducir sobre el valor, con precio objetivo 8 euros.

A las 13:50 horas, Telecinco cae un 1,38%, hasta 6,43 euros; y Antena 3 sube un 0,56%, hasta 3,57 euros.


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Feb 2009)

Momento crítico.Hay que resolver la cuña del Ibex.

A cruzar los deditos de los pies.

Edito:

Ya se me ha adelantado las cosas a su cauce.


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Compre a 3,63 a 3,93 las suelto...



Como te encantes mucho en soltarlas se ponen a 3,60... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El Ibex está haciendo un triángulo, a ver por donde lo rompe...
> 
> Saludos...





Wbuffete dijo:


> Momento crítico.Hay que resolver la cuña del Ibex.
> 
> A cruzar los deditos de los pies.
> 
> ...



Parece que va a romper por arriba... Abrir largos insensatos!!!!!


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

TONUEL esas IBR se han puesto a 3,02€ .... es hora de volver a sentir ese cosquilleo!


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

Vamooooosssss Arriba!!!


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TONUEL esas IBR se han puesto a 3,02€ .... es hora de volver a sentir ese cosquilleo!



*[modo gacela on]*


A tomar por saco... un huevo de IBR compradas a 3,06€... 


*[modo gacela off]*


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2009)

Mientras el Ibex se decide a subir o no y el S&P también, el Stoxx nos está dando una lección subiendo como la espuma, mucho más que sus homólogos.

Ya les dije que no me tenían uds. fé en un día como hoy.


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Feb 2009)

Ojo que en el 8500/8700 chocamos con la directriz medio-plazo.
Teneis que estar ágiles.


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2009)

Hay que tener fe... o si no esta semana me quedo sin cenar... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2009)

No se puede negar que el Ibex lo intenta... : pero se estrella una y otra vez... le queda 1/2 horita... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No se puede negar que el Ibex lo intenta... : pero se estrella una y otra vez... le queda 1/2 horita...
> 
> Saludos...



osea que voy a quedarme hecho un pincel... 




Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hay que tener fe... o si no esta semana me quedo sin cenar...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Tengo tanta fé que en esas cotas me pondré corto.


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Tengo tanta fé que en esas cotas me pondré corto.



hereje... :


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2009)

he dejado una orden de "milqui" a 5,41 en PAT a ver mañana...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> osea que voy a quedarme hecho un pincel...
> 
> Saludos



Momento crítico tonuel.... reza todo lo que sepas... :o

Edito: tonuel llamando hereje a Wbuffete por ponerse corto... las vueltas que da la vida... jeje


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2009)

Motorola multiplica por 85 sus pérdidas en 2008 y suspende el dividendo

Hora: 14:13 Fuente : Europa Press 
imprimir Enviar noticia a un amigo disminuir el tamaño de la fuente aumentar el tamaño de la fuente

SCHAUMBURG (ESTADOS UNIDOS), 3 (EUROPA PRESS)

El fabricante estadounidenses de teléfonos móviles y equipos de telecomunicaciones Motorola registró números rojos por importe de 4.163 millones de dólares (3.234 millones de euros) en 2008, lo que supone multiplicar por 85 las pérdidas del ejercicio anterior, informó hoy la compañía, que anunció la supresión del dividendo correspondiente al cuarto trimestre, así como la marcha del director financiero de la empresa, Paul J. Liska.

Las ventas de la multinacional con sede en Illinois experimentaron un descenso del 17,7% respecto a 2007, hasta 30.146 millones de dólares (23.412 millones de euros). La división de telefonía móvil registró un descenso del 36% en sus ventas, mientras la unidad de redes aumentó un 1% su facturación, y la división de soluciones para empresas facturó un 5% más.

En el cuarto trimestre del año, Motorola registró pérdidas por importe neto de 3.576 millones de dólares (2.778 millones de euros), frente al beneficio neto de 100 millones de dólares (78 millones de euros) del mismo periodo de 2007.

Asimismo, la cifra de negocio de la multinacional bajó un 26%, hasta los 7.136 millones de dólares (5.543 millones de euros), con una caída del 51% en las ventas de la división de móviles, que vendió 19,1 millones de teléfonos móviles y alcanzó una cuota de mercado del 6%. Por su parte, la división de redes facturó un 5% menos y la de soluciones empresariales vendió un 4% más.

Por otro lado, el consejo de administración de Motorola votó a favor de suspender el dividendo trimestral de la compañía con el objetivo de fortalecer el balance de la la empresa y mejorar su flexibilidad financiera.

De cara al primer trimestre del ejercicio 2009, Motorola pronosticó que registrará pérdidas por acción de entre 0,10 y 0,12 dólares (0,07 y 0,09 euros), sin tener en cuenta los costes asociados a las medidas para reducir los costes operativos de la compañía.

Asimismo, Motorola anunció hoy la marcha de su director financiero, Paul J. Liska, que será sustituido con efectos inmediatos por Edward J. Fitzpatrick, quien desempeñará el cargo hasta que la compañía seleccione a un nuevo responsable financiero.

El pasado 15 de enero, el fabricante de teléfonos móviles anunció que eliminará 4.000 puestos de trabajo adicionales en 2009, de los que 3.000 despidos afectarán a la división de móviles, mientras que el resto de los recortes se producirán en otras unidades de negocio de la empresa para alcanzar un ahorro agregado en 2009 de 1.500 millones de dólares (1.140 millones de euros).


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Momento crítico tonuel.... reza todo lo que sepas... :o



ya lo hago hamijo, ya lo hago...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2009)

Ves alma cándida, ahora a pensar en unos stops bien puestos y a dejar correr la subida (que no durará mucho... :o)

Saludos y enhorabuena por poder cenar esta noche...


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2009)

joder, muy clarito teneis que hoy USA acaba verde no?


SP contra 8000 y Nasdaq contra 1500..... ambos a pasarlas


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2009)

Como queden hoy vendo..., lo que quiero es dormir esta noche... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> joder, muy clarito teneis que hoy USA acaba verde no?
> 
> 
> SP contra 8000 y Nasdaq contra 1500..... ambos a pasarlas



Primer intento del DOW al 8000 fallido... a ver el segundo...


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2009)

y el SP con el nivel que estan los Hedge entrando y saliendo... 830 y stop en 815


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

Con mucha pena, han salido mis repsoles a 14,04€


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Feb 2009)

Segundo intento fallido.Los impares son los más efectivos pero...


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2009)

Entro y salgo a 3,06€ :o

Esta noche toca ensalada... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Entro y salgo a 3,06€ :o
> 
> Esta noche toca ensalada...



Se acaba de perder ud. un estupendo gap alcista para el día de mañana, día en el que podría haber cenado chuletón, pero que tendrá que ser a base de ensalada de nuevo


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Se acaba de perder ud. un estupendo gap alcista para el día de mañana, día en el que podría haber cenado chuletón, pero que tendrá que ser a base de ensalada de nuevo



Mira los futuros y luego me lo cuentas... :o

IBR cierra a 3,05

Esta noche dormiré a pierna suelta... suerte con los 9000... 




Saludos


----------



## wsleone (3 Feb 2009)

Lo del BOA es de traca, estaba el primero en el Down llegando a los 6,16$ y ahora está a 5,55$; no quiero pensar al que le haya pillado :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Feb 2009)

Aguanto todo a mañana,cintras incluidas,voy recuperando de las compras del viernes,de momento solo palmo con gas natural,veremos mañana que pasa,hoy el dow que acabe en verde por la cuenta que me trae.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Feb 2009)

Mulder si aciertas para mañana te pongo una foto en tu honor!


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

La consolidación de Endesa dispara el beneficio de Enel un 45%


La eléctrica italiana cerró 2008 con un ebitda de 14.200 millones de euros, un 45% por encima del de 2007, gracias a los efectos de la consolidación de Endesa. El beneficio se situó en línea con lo esperado, mientras que los ingresos crecieron un 40%, superando las previsiones. La eléctrica ha manifestado además su intención de mantener el dividendo.


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Feb 2009)

DJI HCH proyección 7920


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2009)

vaya, "parece que alguien tenia razon" ejem ejem


cof 


cof cof


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> vaya, "parece que alguien tenia razon" ejem ejem
> 
> 
> cof
> ...



No nos atragantemos, que aun queda mucha sesión por delante y a lo mejor nos puede dar un yuyu


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No nos atragantemos, que aun queda mucha sesión por delante y a lo mejor nos puede dar un yuyu



los yuyus para el viernes con el dato del paro USAno 

yo creo que la bolsa va a estar lateral hasta ese dia


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2009)

me lo estoy pensando muy seriamente: Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones este será el primero en ser "opado"... espero... porque si fuera otra cosa...


----------



## chameleon (3 Feb 2009)

si, opado por otro banco con un canje de acciones

cuyas acciones al día siguiente se hundirán en bolsa

te metes en una barquita salvavidas que está dentro del titanic

las opas buenas son las que vengan de fuera


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> los yuyus para el viernes con el dato del paro USAno
> 
> yo creo que la bolsa va a estar lateral hasta ese dia



¿Tan importante es el dato?


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Feb 2009)

Pues parece que el HCH se desbarata.

Cachis.A ver si a la tercera rompe 8000


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Pues parece que el HCH se desbarata.
> 
> Cachis.A ver si a la tercera rompe 8000



Hay que tener fe hamijo..., hay que tener fe... 



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hay que tener fe hamijo..., hay que tener fe...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Fé y una porra pendiente

Será el LUNES... rojo sangre.


----------



## Kujire (3 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... Capitolio*

Problemas para Obama ...



> El nominado, para hacerse con los temas sanitarios, ha retirado su candidatura ... por haber defraudado más de 100K durante los últimos años, ....: al parecer no quiere pasar por el agobio que pasó Tim. Este cargo es muy importante porque era la persona que iba a liderar la reforma del sist. sanitario Medicare. Este es un impacto grande en la base del equipo de Obama.



Aún no estoy segura peeeeeero parece que "hay otro! hay otro!" que tampoco paga a punto de saberse jijij, (estos "progres" son tremendos)


----------



## chameleon (3 Feb 2009)

el dow va bien, mínimos crecientes
cuando pase claramente los 8000 se dispara

edit: el SP acaba de pasar los 830, a ver si aguanta

pues no ha aguantado no... a ver la siguiente embestida


----------



## rosonero (3 Feb 2009)

Para quitarme el gusanillo desde ayer estoy en el juego de bolsa de Rankia y siguiendo (a veces) vuestros consejos o estrategias tan complejas como la de "_compra lo que haya bajado mucho_" he conseguido meterme en el TOP 10 
Vaya banda que deben ser el resto, porque yo ni pajolera idea


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2009)

Tres intentos tres fallos...


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Feb 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Para quitarme el gusanillo desde ayer estoy en el juego de bolsa de Rankia y siguiendo (a veces) vuestros consejos o estrategias tan complejas como la de "_compra lo que haya bajado mucho_" he conseguido meterme en el TOP 10
> Vaya banda que deben ser el resto, porque yo ni pajolera idea



Eso pasa hasta que te juegas "los cuartos" de verdad... entonces las cosas empiezan a ir mal.:


----------



## Kujire (3 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... GM*

Resultados de las autos Ford, GM en el mes de Enero .... PEOR DE LO ESPERADO, ventas caen un -35% y -49% respectivamente.


----------



## Kujire (3 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Eso pasa hasta que te juegas "los cuartos" de verdad... entonces las cosas empiezan a ir mal.:



... mañana puede ser un buen dia ... lo digo por tus MAPFRES ... además no cumpliste la regla de "compra lo que haya bajado mucho" por lo que creo recordar


----------



## comparto-piso (3 Feb 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Para quitarme el gusanillo desde ayer estoy en el juego de bolsa de Rankia y siguiendo (a veces) vuestros consejos o estrategias tan complejas como la de "_compra lo que haya bajado mucho_" he conseguido meterme en el TOP 10
> Vaya banda que deben ser el resto, porque yo ni pajolera idea



Yo no tengo mucha idea de bolsa y quede segundo en un concurso de trading aunque parecia mas un juego que otra cosa. Gane un viaje valorado en 11.000 euros. Logicamente lo vendi. me saque 5000 euros. Un poco menos de lo que esperaba pero no estuvo mal.


----------



## chameleon (3 Feb 2009)

da igual, la bolsa a lo suyo
poco a poco venga, SP 828,5, el dow se ha mantenido muy cerquita de los 8000

punto a punto arriba

edit: SP 929,30 vamos vamos... grrr


----------



## comparto-piso (3 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> da igual, la bolsa a lo suyo
> poco a poco venga, SP 828,5, el dow se ha mantenido muy cerquita de los 8000
> 
> punto a punto arriba
> ...



929!!! woow


----------



## rosonero (3 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Eso pasa hasta que te juegas "los cuartos" de verdad... entonces las cosas empiezan a ir mal.:



Tal como está la bolsa todos los que hacéis intradía debe ser estresante y además muchos siguiendo el mercado mientras trabajan ::

Yo voy entrenando, aunque sé que no es lo mismo, y espero a que se cumplan los pronósticos de Azcuna y cia y el Ibex se derumbe, al menos, hasta los 6.000.

Eso sí, que os quiten lo _bailao_


----------



## chameleon (3 Feb 2009)




----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Para quitarme el gusanillo desde ayer estoy en el juego de bolsa de Rankia y siguiendo (a veces) vuestros consejos o estrategias tan complejas como la de "_compra lo que haya bajado mucho_" he conseguido meterme en el TOP 10
> Vaya banda que deben ser el resto, porque yo ni pajolera idea



Que buena idea, ¿no?

Al que le tiemble el pulso para comprar en real puede hacer simulaciones,

Coño, acabo de leer que dan premio también


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2009)

¡Ya iba siendo hora de que el S&P se decidiera! hasta los leoncios del eurex se han cansado de la pantomima y se ha ido a buscar los cielos por su cuenta hace unas horas, aunque ya están llegando al objetivo del día.

El S&P tiene piedra en 833, presuntamente, porque con lo que les ha costado dar el salto igual deciden que ya van embalados y no hay tiempo para cuestiones de estética gráfica. Lo malo es que el Stoxx ya está casi en el objetivo, así que sería probable una pequeña corrección que llegaría hasta el final de la sesión.


----------



## chameleon (3 Feb 2009)

mulder, nos das las resistencias del SP ?

thx


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> mulder, nos das las resistencias del SP ?
> 
> thx



Ahora mismo el soporte fuerte está en 828.25.

- La resistencia del 833 que les acabo de contar es floja y solo nos durará lo que queda de sesión.
- Tenemos una resistencia fuerte en 838.75, donde acaba el actual impulso.
- La siguiente resistencia floja está en 847, pero tenemos una resistencia algo más fuerte en 849.5, así que podría ser dura de roer.
- La resistencia-objetivo de toda esta tendencia la tenemos, de momento, en 861, pero como siempre se suele alargar un poco más algún impulso es posible que llegue hasta el 871 donde tenemos la resistencia mayor que nos frenó la semana pasada.

Tengo más, pero ya son a más largo plazo (que no de largo plazo), he puesto las más inmediatas. Todos estos soportes/resistencias son los del futuro del mini-S&P en el futuro grande o en el contado los niveles podrían variar ligeramente.


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2009)

¿pero que cojoneh pasa en USA...? :



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Feb 2009)

El dow sube un 2%,los 8100 se resisten...


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

Mañana vamos a tener un buen GAP alcista en nuestro IBEX!


----------



## chameleon (3 Feb 2009)

y a los futuros del ibex que les pasa, estan tontos?
deberían marcar +60 por lo menos


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2009)

mañana nada de nada de subida


y el ibex no deberia subir mas pq ya lo ha hecho hoy


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mañana vamos a tener un buen GAP alcista en nuestro IBEX!




IG Markets


:o


ese gap que no falte... 


Saludos


----------



## Kujire (3 Feb 2009)

*Faq*

Los que estén interesados en colaborar para crear una FAQ para ayudar a los nuevos, los podeis hacer en la burbuwiki

FAQ

de momento no hay nada, pero una vez que tengamos "algo" se puede poner el link al principio hilo. También lo hago por seguridad, dado que el hilo está creciendo mucho y el servidor de la burbuwiki va bien, xq si nos ponemos a hacer búsquedas en el hilo, podemos colapsarlo.

Cosas tan fundamentales como "dónde ver los futuros, cómo ver precio de acciones en tiempo real, qué programa de análsis usar, etc .... brokers que los foreros usan" se les puede redireccionar a la FAQ y listo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mañana vamos a tener un buen GAP alcista en nuestro IBEX!




pues salvo que japon triunfe esta noche, mañana somos mas rojos que la sangre de mao tse tung.... a ver si acierto...


otra compañia de ocio como mattel pal hoyo:

disney
Disney profits drop 32 percent in 1Q - Yahoo! Finance



cae un 8% en AH


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> la persona del dia:
> 
> Gregg belongs to the Congregationalist Church. He is married to Kathleen MacLellan Gregg; the couple has two daughters, Molly and Sarah, and a son, Joshua.
> 
> ...



que es el powerball ticket ese? kujire! gracias maja


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

Pero no quedamos que el viernes va a ser el día D?

Mañana tengo que soltar mis TL5 - IBR - GAMESAS y ENDESAS!


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

Por cierto.... mañana será el día de MAPFRE, otra al agujero!

13:00. La aseguradora Mapfre presenta los resultados del grupo en el ejercicio 2008.


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2009)

Lo que se nos puede venir encima en España:

Portugal no indemnizará a los accionistas del nacionalizado BPN

El Estado portugués no pagará indemnizaciones a los accionistas ni a los administradores del recientemente nacionalizado Banco Portugués de Negocios (BPN), ya que no hay condiciones para efectuar ese pago, según anunció hoy el administrador del banco, Norberto Rosa, que anteriormente había anunciado en el Parlamento que las pérdidas de la entidad ascienden a 1.800 millones de euros.


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pero no quedamos que el viernes va a ser el día D?
> 
> Mañana tengo que soltar mis TL5 - IBR - GAMESAS y ENDESAS!



Tenia que haber sido ayer... :



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2009)

kujireeeeee, que que es el power ese???


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Por cierto.... mañana será el día de MAPFRE, otra al agujero!
> 
> 13:00. La aseguradora Mapfre presenta los resultados del grupo en el ejercicio 2008.



Los resultados a Septiembre 2008 eran bastante positivos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2009)

y lo de google? la denuncia q le han puesto en españa por escanear libros? sabeis algo?



mañana veremos la confianza de UK, jeje y los PMIs

a la tarde USA las solicitudes de hipoteca, que pueden subir, pero es que luego viene el ISM no manufactero y las *PETICIONES DE DESEMPLEO*




a ver si lo de 6 q empezo siendo una "cotada" se va a cumplir.....


----------



## Kujire (3 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> kujireeeeee, que que es el power ese???



Por estos lares hay un montón de juegos y loterías, y el Powerball, Bernie-lotto, etc.. es uno más. No te puedo decir más porque no juego por razones religiosas y no estoy interesada en juegos de azar ...

Sin duda, creo que llevas razón con lo del 6, la gente lo tiene muy en mente. Mañana el ISM,.. pero lo que ha llamado mucho la atención ha sido en el repunte de ventas de casas embargas. Todo parece indicar que la evolución de las hipotecas va a ser positiva, lo menciono xq estoy viendo la posibilidad de comprar algo y salvo en esta zona: el resto de país está de saldo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Feb 2009)

Un poco de música, no sé si se podría poner en el hilo de los gráficos esenciales. 

Las cotizaciones bursátiles representadas por melodías musicales.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2-BZfFakpzc&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2-BZfFakpzc&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2009)

Señores, mañana hay una probabilidad alta de que continuemos el movimiento alcista en las primeras horas de la sesión, aun nos quedan un par de puntadas que dar al impulso para llegar al final. A media mañana deberíamos girarnos y corregir el exceso de hoy, los gringos también tienen cierta necesidad de llegar al final del impulso alcista en el que estamos ahora y luego corregir, aunque europeos y americanos vayamos ahora mismo algo desfasados entre nosotros.

Ganamos los europeos.

Los gringos podrían arrancar fuertes para girarse pronto a la baja y darnos una tarde de cortos.

El viernes no creo que nos caigamos en ningún momento, excepto como les decía esta misma mañana, cuando nos vayamos encontrando con resistencias o necesitemos correcciones.


----------



## Kujire (3 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Los resultados a Septiembre 2008 eran bastante positivos.



Ahí está! por eso los leoncios la han hecho caer hoy! He notado una sobreventa muy "sospichosa" : ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Por estos lares hay un montón de juegos y loterías, y el Powerball, Bernie-lotto, etc.. es uno más. No te puedo decir más porque no juego por razones religiosas y no estoy interesada en juegos de azar ...
> 
> Sin duda, creo que llevas razón con lo del 6, la gente lo tiene muy en mente. Mañana el ISM,.. pero lo que ha llamado mucho la atención ha sido en el repunte de ventas de casas embargas. Todo parece indicar que la evolución de las hipotecas va a ser positiva, lo menciono xq estoy viendo la posibilidad de comprar algo y salvo en esta zona: el resto de país está de saldo.



y empezó siendo una chorradita lo del 6....  jiji


será la tercera que clave ma o meno? si acierto echo CVs a las agencias... y echo para mi perro tambien


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2009)

para mañana:

Economía/Finanzas.- Criteria declara una participación del 37,49% en Gas Natural y del 5,01% en Telefónica. europapress.es


----------



## Kujire (4 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> será la tercera que clave ma o meno? si acierto echo CVs a las agencias... y echo para mi perro tambien





Pancho?? Paaaancho??... eres tú cariño??


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Pancho?? Paaaancho??... eres tú cariño??









pues de txiki era ma o meno azi


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ahí está! por eso los leoncios la han hecho caer hoy! He notado una sobreventa muy "sospichosa" : ...



Las aguantaré lo que pueda, cual valiente gacelilla...


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

Buenos días!

NIKKEI +2,73%


La japonesa Nisshin Steel aumenta su participación en Acerinox al 15%


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2009)

¿qué compramos hoy hamijos...? :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

ACERINOX! apuesta segura.................... y GAMESAS para el subidón.... junto con ACCIONA y ENDESA!


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ACERINOX! apuesta segura.................... y GAMESAS para el subidón.... junto con ACCIONA y ENDESA!



Ya compré esas Acerinox a 9,87 antes de que abrieran... 

Ayer me cagué en todo con la ensaladita... esta noche chuletón... 




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2009)

hoy? ROCHE ROCHE!! corre que te las quitan de la mano..... que el virus pandemico ese hizo que el tamiflú flojeara

caguen ACX, la estaba siguiendo


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

Acerinox podría suspender empleos


El fabricante de acero estudia suspender temporalmente, por cuestiones de producción, empleos en la fábrica de Palmones.


--Ya sabes por qué sube?


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

Ya están tocando los OO para hacer bajar el valor:


Morgan Stanley ha rebajado la nota del fabricante de aerogeneradores desde sobreponderar hasta igual que el mercado. Las acciones de Gamesa cerraron ayer con una subida del 3,35% hasta los 12,64 euros.


----------



## wsleone (4 Feb 2009)

Nisshin Steel el quinto mayor fabricante de acero de Japón ha reforzado su presencia en el capital de la española Acerinox, el mayor productor mundial de acero inoxidable. En concreto ha elevado su capital del 11,3% al 15% tras invertir 145 millones de dólares, informa Reuters


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2009)

A los buenos días!

Estamos asistiendo esta mañana a la pantomima de intentar cerrar gap al principio de la sesión, cuando realmente lo que se pretende es cerrarlo esta tarde, gringos mediante.

La probabilidad de que subamos en la mañana sigue siendo alta, sobre todo en vista del bajo volumen de la bajada que estamos viendo, aguanten, esperen al movimiento y vendan, de todas formas es muy probable que nos mantengamos arriba hasta que los americanos toquen la campanilla.

En principio esta tarde nos va a tocar ponernos el traje de Fidel Castro, encendernos el puro y despotricar contra el capitalismo, es decir, ponernos cortos. Además de esta forma seguirán la moda imperante en el foro.


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2009)

Pues si, yo de momento voy a mantener esas acerinox por lo del cosquilleo y tal... 



Saludos


----------



## Samzer (4 Feb 2009)

*La CAM mejoró su beneficio un 1,2% en 2008, hasta 390,4 millones* :

La CAM mejoró su beneficio un 1,2% en 2008, hasta 390,4 millones - 4/02/09 - elEconomista.es

Y sobre la morosidad:

La tasa de morosidad de la entidad, por su parte, se situó en el 3,96% frente al 0,69% de diciembre del año pasado, con una tasa de cobertura del 50%, frente al 201% de diciembre de 2007.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Por estos lares hay un montón de juegos y loterías, y el Powerball, Bernie-lotto, etc.. es uno más. No te puedo decir más porque no juego por razones religiosas y no estoy interesada en juegos de azar ...
> 
> Sin duda, creo que llevas razón con lo del 6, la gente lo tiene muy en mente. Mañana el ISM,.. pero lo que ha llamado mucho la atención ha sido en el repunte de ventas de casas embargas. Todo parece indicar que la evolución de las hipotecas va a ser positiva, lo menciono xq estoy viendo la posibilidad de comprar algo y salvo en esta zona: el resto de país está de saldo.




mmm o sea que gano 800.000 euros..... el tipo este...

me recuerda un poco a estos constructores que les toca la lotto


----------



## Samzer (4 Feb 2009)

De Cárpatos.

PMI de servicios baja de 32,1 a 31,8, segundo peor dato de la historia. El peor fue en noviembre en 28,2. Esto sigue mostrando una muy dura recesión en el sector de servicios español.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2009)

*La tasa de morosidad de la entidad, por su parte, se situó en el 3,96% frente al 0,69% de diciembre del año pasado, con una tasa de cobertura del 50%, frente al 201% de diciembre de 2007.*


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> y lo de google? la denuncia q le han puesto en españa por escanear libros? sabeis algo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fuego el 1....... fiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu , aver si impacta


----------



## erpako (4 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> La tasa de morosidad de la entidad, por su parte, se situó en el 3,96% frente al 0,69% de diciembre del año pasado, con una tasa de cobertura del 50%, frente al 201% de diciembre de 2007.



Lo que significa que ese incremento es MENTIRA. A dónde van con una tasa de cobertura del 50% cuando todavía queda lo PEOR en el *paro*. 


Mucho miedo me da esta cajita ...


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2009)

Me saltó la orden de venta que puse esta mañana... mecagüen to... :

*Acerinox*

Compra 9,87€
Venta 10,32€


Se acabó el cosquilleo... pero esta noche ni chuletón ni hostias me voy al restaurante... 




Saludos


----------



## wsleone (4 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Compra 9,87€
> Venta 10,32€
> Saludos



Te quejarás !!!! sacas un buen pellizco. Más vale pájaro ... felicidades


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

Estupenda operación!!!!! hay que seguir ...... invierte lo ganado... YA!


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me saltó la orden de venta que puse esta mañana... mecagüen to... :
> 
> *Acerinox*
> 
> ...



Noragüena! a los leoncios parece que aun no les da por querer aupar las cotizaciones metiendo pasta, es decir, el volumen sigue bajo.


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2009)

OK, gracias chavales... pero dejadme disfrutar de mi dia de gloria... 

Por cierto, a ver si nos vamos al guano ya que me estoy aburriendo aquí fuera... 




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2009)

Que pasa con gas natural que se va al guano!!!:


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

GAS NATURAL.... interesante...

Gas Natural ofrecerá un descuento al ampliar capital social en un 50%

MADRID, 04 FEB. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- La Junta de Gas Natural del 10 de marzo aprobará una ampliación de 223,8 millones de nuevas acciones (una acción nueva por cada dos antiguas), lo que aumentará el capital del grupo (447,7 millones de títulos) en un 50%. El objetivo, según Expansión, es captar 3.500 millones para comprar Fenosa.

Esta cifra significa que las acciones se colocarán a 15,6 euros. A precios de cotización de ayer la ampliación de Gas Natural, que cuenta con 30.000 minoritarios, tendría un descuento del 16%.


----------



## Hagen (4 Feb 2009)

Criteria sube su participacion en Gas Natural, la opción de OPA sobre GN es nula, solo quieren ser el nucleo Duro y tener la sede y beneficios en La Puerta del Angel de BCN.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2009)

pide PAT a 5,40 fijos, no a mercado. ya veras.. ji ji... asi somos 2, tonuel

haz como estos que ganan mucho dinero este año... y sabes como lo han ganado?


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Por cierto, a ver si nos vamos al guano ya que me estoy aburriendo aquí fuera...



¿sabían uds. que guano es una palabra.....? ah no, ¡si eso ya lo dije ayer!


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2009)

despues de ver esto, pq los accionistas de sus cuotas, viendo el futuro, no el presente.... pq siguen comprando? ah nooooo que son las cajas y AC!!


----------



## Hagen (4 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿sabían uds. que guano es una palabra.....? ah no, ¡si eso ya lo dije ayer!



Uno de los mejores fertilizantes conocido, por su alto contenido en Nitrogeno.

Tambien se utilizaba para curtir pieles


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2009)

los que estais en mapfre puede ser el fin de lo malo..... y salga el sol hoy... a ver si cumple ese 30% de expectativas...

por icerto AVIVA subidon...


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

Renta 4 recomienda infraponderar para ACERINOX

Tonuel, has hecho bien en vender!


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

Cam: Detrás De Estas Cifras Hay Un Esfuerzo Considerable, Frente A La Crisis

Opssss!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2009)

que pasa con el resto de PMIs??? mas torpedos mas torpedos! que esta tocada, que no se escape!







> Ayer, tanto SAN como TEF y BBVA se acercaron a la parte alta de los canales bajistas que describen desde hace ya unas sesiones en gráficos de 15 minutos. BBVA fue el único que lo rompió al alza. Hoy este valor tiene una recogida de beneficios que hace que tanto Telefónica como Santander vuelvan a estar dentro del canal, ya que en la apertura se ha abierto por encima de estos pero las ventas se han contagiado.
> 
> Costco
> Da cifras de ventas de enero en centros con más de 1 año que bajan en un -2%. Dentro de los EEUU han quedado planas pero en el resto del mundo descienden un 9%. Lo que más preocupa es que baja sus previsiones para el segundo trimestre y no da estimaciones para el resto del año. Esto enfatiza lo complicada que está la situación ya que cada vez son más compañías las que se niegan a dar estimaciones.



carpatos dixit


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

Gas Natural... para los infiernos...... -5,10%


----------



## Nico (4 Feb 2009)

1500 páginas leídas al día de la fecha !!

No está de más dejar un saludo ya que no participo en el hilo (sólo lo leo).

Ahi va:

YO ESTUVE EN LA PAGINA 1500 !!


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

ORDEN DE COMPRA para GAS NATURAL en 17,63€


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2009)

Fuera de Cintra
Entre a 3,63 salgo a 3,91
Fuera de Repsol
Entre a 14,01 salgo a 14,04

La cosa no me gusta un pelo.
A ver si vendo las endesas,iberdrolas y telefonicas,gas natural lo doy por imposible.


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pide PAT a 5,40 fijos, no a mercado. ya veras.. ji ji... asi somos 2, tonuel
> 
> haz como estos que ganan mucho dinero este año... y sabes como lo han ganado?



¿Soy yo el único que echa a faltar algunos signos menos en este cuadro?

Sobre todo en Variación y %. Se ve que el que publica los resultados en de esta transparente entidad en la web ha debido cometer un error y espero que no provoque ningún tipo de malentendido.

O yo no se como leer ese cuadro, que también podría ocurrir.


----------



## wsleone (4 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ORDEN DE COMPRA para GAS NATURAL en 17,63€



eso es echarle OO y lo demás son tonterías (suerte)


----------



## otropepito (4 Feb 2009)

Acerinox se ha calentado después de anunciar un ERE y por el rumor de ser objetivo de OPA.

Nunca he seguido este valor pero hoy voy a probar entrando a 10.30 . Aunque entro tarde, espero que siga la racha.

Deseadme suerte.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2009)

Juer solte las Endesas antes del subidon, grrrr


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Acerinox se ha calentado después de anunciar un ERE y por el rumor de ser objetivo de OPA.
> 
> Nunca he seguido este valor pero hoy voy a probar entrando a 10.30 . Aunque entro tarde, espero que siga la racha.
> 
> Deseadme suerte.



Yo se la deseo y le digo que va a tener muchas probabilidades de tenerla, el problema es que va a sudar mientras ve como se sube de forma algo espesa y con constantes correcciones que le pondrán al borde de un ataque.


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

Dentro de Gas Brutal.... a 17,63€ es que he hecho bajar la acción para entrar... las manos fuertes!

ENDESAS arriba!


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Juer solte las Endesas antes del subidon, grrrr



Otro que no tiene fé 

Esta mañana nos toca subir, pero lo hacen lento y pesado para que el miedo cunda, sin embargo es ahora cuando está entrando el volumen de verdad.


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

El fabricante japonés Casio anunció hoy una caída de su beneficio neto del 87%, hasta los 1.15,3 millones de dólares, entre abril y diciembre respecto al mismo período del año anterior.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Otro que no tiene fé
> 
> Esta mañana nos toca subir, pero lo hacen lento y pesado para que el miedo cunda, sin embargo es ahora cuando está entrando el volumen de verdad.



Si fe tengo,lo que pesa son las telefonicas que me quedan,Acabo de soltar un tercio a 14,15 (De media las tenia a 14,07) La putada es que compre el Viernes casi todo y estos dos dias atras bastante aguante la compostura,prefiero soltar lastre y esperar la bajada a los avernos.

Luego te pongo la foto jajajaja


----------



## Deudor (4 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Fuera de Cintra
> Entre a 3,63 salgo a 3,91
> Fuera de Repsol
> Entre a 14,01 salgo a 14,04
> ...



Eres el puto amo.


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

El operador francés ha perdido definitivamente la exclusividad en la comercialización del iPhone de Apple en Francia. Finalmente, el Tribunal de Apelación de París ha confirmado la decisión del Consejo de la Competencia, que retiró a Orange de manera preventiva la facultad de ser el único distribuidor del iPhone.


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pide PAT a 5,40 fijos, no a mercado. ya veras.. ji ji... asi somos 2, tonuel



Si entro seguro que sube... 



azkunaveteya dijo:


> haz como estos que ganan mucho dinero este año... y sabes como lo han ganado?




Me voy a depositar mis ahorros en la CAM... ahora vuelvo... :


Edito:

Nada, nada... que no habia entendido bien el cuadro... me parece que no me acercaré por allí... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

Mulder.... hoy el stoxx está que se sale... la tercera alcista en el ibex tiene que resistir y superar los 8400!


----------



## erpako (4 Feb 2009)

> La CAM admite que su tasa de morosidad podría situarse por encima del 7% este año
> 11:24
> 
> Caja de Ahorros del Mediterráneo (CAM) ha señalado que la crisis económica y el aumento de desempleo podría provocar un incremento de su tasa de morosidad *hasta por encima del 7% este año,* frente al 3,96% registrado en 2008.
> ...



Lo pueden relacionar con la la de cobertura del 50% que posteó Askuna.

Si ahora estamos en el 4% de morosidad al llegar al 7%, la cobertura puede quedar fácilente en un 25-30%. De risa.

Banco de España Intervención YA!!!!!.:


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mulder.... hoy el stoxx está que se sale... la tercera alcista en el ibex tiene que resistir y superar los 8400!



El objetivo mínimo que tengo para el Stoxx hoy está en 2295, el del ibex para hoy debería ser, como mínimo el 8477.

A pesar de lo visto ayer me están entrando serías dudas de esta tendencia alcista, no veo las cosas tan ligeras como deberían ir, he visto algún signo negativo y mi planteamiento del viernes pasado ya va con mucho retraso como para cumplirse del todo.

Pero aun son dudas, la llegada a los objetivos de hoy debería disiparlas casi por completo.
Si se cae antes de llegar a los objetivos (sobre todo el del Stoxx, que es muy importante) habrá que revisar toda la estrategia porque sería señal de que algo no está funcionando bien.


----------



## Hagen (4 Feb 2009)

Ya se empiezan a descontar cosas

"El director general de Caja de Ahorros del Mediterráneo (CAM), Roberto López Abad, ha considerado que es inevitable que el Gobierno español inyecte dinero público en las entidades financieras, dadas las recapitalizaciones llevadas a cabo en diversos países europeos, como Alemania, Francia y Reino Unido, y las cada vez mayores exigencias de capital del mercado. "


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2009)

¿será hoy el gran dia...? :



Ibex 35 a las 12:02 -0,72%

8302 puntos



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (4 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿será hoy el gran dia...? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nos va a faltar la ayuda de los europeos.

Pero nos va a dejar calentitos. El IBEX empieza a disminuir la distancia con el DJI. Y se empieza a descontar nuestra burbuja inmobiliaria.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2009)

pq compran GAS si el precio de ampli esta un 15% por debajo?


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2009)

En vista de la debilidad patente de las bolsas no me extrañaría que tuviéramos la subida prevista para hoy durante la tarde. Los leoncios no parecen estar tirando del carro alcista esta mañana, a pesar de que ya ha entrado el volumen suficiente y ya hemos visto como se superaban máximos en el Stoxx.

Esto nos cambia las tornas y podríamos empezar la tarde bajando para luego volver a subir, el Ibex podría cerrar al final precisamente, de la bajada de la tarde.

Todo dependerá de los datos de las empresas y los datos macroeconómicos, aunque no tengo mucha fe en ambas cosas, de todas formas los dinosaurios están a punto bramar y eso nos podría aupar un poco antes de la apertura gringa.


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

GAS NATURAL es para especular.... no creo que nadie mantenga hasta marzo. 

Ibex.... una nueva alcista viene!


----------



## Hagen (4 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pq compran GAS si el precio de ampli esta un 15% por debajo?



Estoy contigo.

Le toca bajar hasta cerrar la diferencia


----------



## percebe (4 Feb 2009)

Creo que en teoria deberiamos subir un poco mas hoy, el sp hasta los 850 o un poco mas(poco) y luego tirarnos en paracaidas ,que se abra al tirar de la anilla o no es otra historia. Con los datos que van a salir antes de que abra el dow, nos deberia valer, para ver hacia donde va a ir esta tarde .


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

Lo de gas natural,,,, no te dan 1 acción extra por cada dos que tengas?


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2009)

esas cintras a 4 €...  


¿por qué le diste al botón rojo tonuel...???? :



Saludos


----------



## Misterio (4 Feb 2009)

Empiezan bien el día de resultados por USA

Time Warner	[Imprimir]	



Da resultados de pérdidas de -4,47$, mucho peores de lo esperado que eran +0,26$.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Empiezan bien el día de resultados por USA
> 
> Time Warner	[Imprimir]
> 
> ...



mattel, disney, time warner... malos momentos para las empresas del ocio...

ME Caguen su puta madre *pat +10%,* HUBIERA GANADO UN 20%!!!!! JODER JODER JODER


----------



## percebe (4 Feb 2009)

es mejor este:
Time Warner Cable [Imprimir] Serenity markets



Da resultados de pérdidas de -8,36$, mucho peor de lo esperaro que eran -0,32$.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2009)

osea que el obama tendra que meter pasta en Time?


tonuel igual una orden en 7 dollars.... a time warner

o disney cerca de 18...


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2009)

iTRAXX Crossover
Baja 13,25 puntos a 1051,5


y citi dice:
Y los datos económicos se empeñan en demostrarlo. En este caso datos cuantitativos frente a los cualitativos que mencionábamos antes. Así, es cierto que las ventas al por menor del área han mantenido un comportamiento plano en diciembre cuando se esperaba su descenso. Pero también lo es que el dato de noviembre se ha revisado con fuerza a la baja desde un aumento mensual de 0.6 % hasta un descenso ahora de 0.1 %. En tasa anual el descenso de las ventas al por menor ha sido del 1.6 %, frente al -2.6 % anterior. Pero un recorte del 0.9 % en promedio en el Q4 frente al trimestre anterior.
Además, también hemos conocido un descenso del 1.4 % en los precios de producción en Francia en diciembre. Se esperaba una caída del 1.2 %. En tasa anual se mantiene ya un crecimiento nulo de los precios, tras un recorte del 4.2 % en promedio trimestral a finales del año pasado.


----------



## otropepito (4 Feb 2009)

*La CAM*

Pregunta para nota:

Después de los datos de morosidad de la CAM y de sus rumores de capitalización, intervención estatal, etc... ¿por qué no se va al sub-universo? ¿por qué aguanta? ¿es que el mercado ya lo había previsto? 

Coño, es que voy corto con este valor y sólo me da disgustos.


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> osea que el obama tendra que meter pasta en Time?
> 
> 
> tonuel igual una orden en 7 dollars.... a time warner
> ...



paso, paso... estos americanos están locos... 



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (4 Feb 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Pregunta para nota:
> 
> Después de los datos de morosidad de la CAM y de sus rumores de capitalización, intervención estatal, etc... ¿por qué no se va al sub-universo? ¿por qué aguanta? ¿es que el mercado ya lo había previsto?
> 
> Coño, es que voy corto con este valor y sólo me da disgustos.



Le faltan 3 meses para irse al garete....


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Le faltan 3 meses para irse al garete....



alguna manchega o catalana se irá antes... :o




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Pregunta para nota:
> 
> Después de los datos de morosidad de la CAM y de sus rumores de capitalización, intervención estatal, etc... ¿por qué no se va al sub-universo? ¿por qué aguanta? ¿es que el mercado ya lo había previsto?
> 
> Coño, es que voy corto con este valor y sólo me da disgustos.



cuando AC vea que sus inversiones no van bien...


----------



## chameleon (4 Feb 2009)

azkuna, tonuel, habláis de PAT.MC? stais lokos? 

pfff, esto está muy flojito, no hay rebotes desde hace un mes, es desmoralizante


----------



## Hagen (4 Feb 2009)

Entre mis favoritas CCM y Bancaja


----------



## chameleon (4 Feb 2009)

Valores recomendados:

"Se ha incluido para la categoría de renta variable Europa Danone, en sustitución de Philips, principalmente por el carácter defensivo y la mayor visibilidad de resultados de la firma francesa."

[Sector] [Mercado] [Precio Teórico] [Rentab Dividendo Estimado 2009]

EUROPA

Roche Farmacia Suiza 145,6 3,1%
E.ON Utilities Alemania 40,0 6,3%
KPN Telecomunicaciones Holanda 14,3 6,6%
Bayer Farmacia Alemania 48,0 3,9%
Danone Alimentación Francia 59,0 3,2%

ESPAÑA
Enel Utilities Italia 7,7 11,4%
Iberdrola Utilities España 9,3 5,9%
Repsol Energía España 22,5 8,4%
Indra Tecnología España 21,0 4,1%
Endesa Utilities España 38,2 4,8%
Bolsas y Mercados Servicios Financieros España 36,1 10,0%
Telefónica Telecomunicaciones España 19,4 7,3%


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> alguna manchega o catalana se irá antes... :o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El autentico cosquilleo no es con la bolsa,es con el deposito que tengo en la cajita de las uvas jajajajaja


----------



## Hagen (4 Feb 2009)

No tienen que dar este mes, que bancos fueron a la primera subasta???


----------



## chameleon (4 Feb 2009)

SAN ha vendido 3mm de títulos de iberdrola :0


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El autentico cosquilleo no es con la bolsa,es con el deposito que tengo en la cajita de las uvas jajajajaja



:


Ahí estamos... sólo te falta hacer el pino sobre la cuerda floja... 




Saludos


----------



## percebe (4 Feb 2009)

Vamos bien:
Despidos corporativos anunciados según la consultora privada Challenger en enero suben el 45 % hasta 241.749 desde 166,348 del mes anterior. Esta es la cifra más alta desde 2002.

pues los futuros se lo han tomado bien ¿esperarian 1 millon?


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

He salido de IBR, a 3,10€


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2009)

Vaya cagao de eurex, me han dejado sin datos por culpa de la avería, menos mal que no estaba dentro por si alguien se lo preguntaba.

La buena noticia es que, a partir de la semana que viene, bajan un 10% las garantías 

Podré entrar con más contratos en breve, que ilu.


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

IBERDROLA, la quieren mandar a 5,75€ hay sobreventa....


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> IBERDROLA, la quieren mandar a 5,75€ hay sobreventa....



Si te metes avisa... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 Feb 2009)

*buenas tardes!*

hola a todo el mundo,por fin tengo activa la cuenta,llevo siguiendo vuestro hilo una temporada con gran satisfaction,hoy pensaba pillar mapfres pero al final mi vocecilla interna me ha decantado por iberdrolas a 5,88,las vendere a 6.05 mañana si no llega el apocalipsis...desearme suerte...!arriba el ultracorto plazo!


----------



## chameleon (4 Feb 2009)

yo tengo las espaldas anchas y no me asusto. pero me fastidia que hoy IBE estaba a 6,11 en preapertura, y la han mandado al quinto pimiento a base de vender papelitos

me preocupa si quieren romper el soporte de 5,80
¿qué se estará cociendo? :?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 Feb 2009)

quizas esto?....



Iberdrola se alía con Suez para construir nucleares en Europa


Los grupos energéticos Iberdrola y GDF-Suez han suscrito un acuerdo que contempla la creación de un holding al 50% para colaborar en el desarrollo de nuevas centrales nucleares en Europa.

saludos...


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

Yo entro si vemos de nuevo el 5,82€ o 5,80€


GDF-Suez confirma la idea de una alianza con Iberdrola

MADRID, 04 FEB. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- GDF-Suez ha confirmado que negocia con Iberdrola para crear un asociación cuyo fin sea renovar el mercado nuclear del Reino Unido. La noticia saltaba esta mañana desde las páginas del diario francés La Tribune, que hablaba también de la sueca Vattenfall como miembro de la supuesta alianza.

Londres pretende revitalizar la energía nuclear y ha pedido a las empresas que designen las ubicaciones en las que querrían construir nuevos reactores nucleares. EDF compró recientemente el grupo de energía nuclear British Energy y ya ha avanzado sus planes de construir cuatro reactores en el país, lo que haría la competencia a la unión francoespañola.

A las 12:25, Iberdrola cae un 3,13%, hasta los 5,88 euros.


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

ENDESA power! 25,18€ ha llegado....


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Feb 2009)

Buenas tardes
Quiero sangre.

¿que le habeis hecho al Ibex para que tenga tan mala pinta?

Está triangulando como para ostiarse 110 points.
Aunque despues del HCH fallido de ayer no pongo la mano en el fuego.

Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 Feb 2009)

caguen to!mapfre +5,61..si es que no doy una:


----------



## percebe (4 Feb 2009)

Estos futuros se ponen tontos.
El dow va a por los 8200 ¿los pasara? me da que no


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2009)

Parece que ya arreglaron Eurex, han estado una hora sin funcionar los malditos.

Ahora mismo en el Stoxx tenemos doble techo y todo apunta a que aun le quedan ganas de subir, a pesar de todo. Veo a los gringos algo más animados hoy, parece que la intención es corregir el desfase de ayer dejándolos pasar por delante.

De momento tenemos la excusa dudosa del dato ADP que ha salido bueno, pero ya saben que eso no es lo importante.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Feb 2009)

> *Mapfre prevé incrementar sus ingresos en 2009 y seguirá abriendo oficinas*
> El presidente de Mapfre, José Manuel Martínez, anunció hoy que los ingresos de la compañía aumentarán en 2009, aunque no quiso precisar cifras y abogó por la "prudencia", al tiempo que avanzó que continuará abriendo oficinas. Mapfre registró un beneficio neto atribuido de 900,7 millones de euros en el ejercicio 2008, lo que supone un incremento del 23,2% respecto al resultado obtenido el año anterior, informó hoy la aseguradora, que elevará el dividendo en un 15,4% sobre 2007, hasta 0,15 euros por título.



Mapfre prevé incrementar sus ingresos en 2009 y seguirá abriendo oficinas en Cincodias.com


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2009)

Huid gacelillas, huid... :

Os deseo suerte hoy... la vais a necesitar... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 Feb 2009)

me juego un owned,pero hoy acabamos en verde por encima de 8400
saludos


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2009)

> Huid gacelillas, huid...
> 
> Os deseo suerte hoy... la vais a necesitar...





festivaldelhumor dijo:


> me juego un owned,pero hoy acabamos en verde por encima de 8400
> saludos



Esta debe ser la auténtica diferencia entre estar en modo dentro y estar en modo fuera


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Esta debe ser la auténtica diferencia entre estar en modo dentro y estar en modo fuera



Yo no estoy segura de donde quiero estar. Dentro se sufre, pero fuera tienes envidia.

Je je pero creo que aun así, prefiero estar dentro. Añades emoción a la vida.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 Feb 2009)

lo que sea...pero mis iberdrolas van parriba


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo no estoy segura de donde quiero estar. Dentro se sufre, pero fuera tienes envidia.
> 
> Je je pero creo que aun así, prefiero estar dentro. Añades emoción a la vida.



Y también mariposas al estómago 

A todo esto el Stoxx está ya muy cerca del objetivo de hoy en 2295, pero podría extenderse un poco al 2300 que es el número psicopático.


----------



## Misterio (4 Feb 2009)

Ha salido bueno el ISM así que a volar.


----------



## Kujire (4 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Y también mariposas al estómago
> 
> A todo esto el Stoxx está ya muy cerca del objetivo de hoy en 2295, pero podría extenderse un poco al 2300 que es el número psicopático.



avisa, que tengo unas endesillas, ...unas cintrillas, ....unas mapresitas, la leche!!! .. tú avisa cuando lleguemos que lo vendo tó! ..... dentro de poco voy a tener dificultades para llevar la gestión de todas las operaciones...


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> avisa, que tengo unas endesillas, ...unas cintrillas, ....unas mapresitas, la leche!!! .. tú avisa cuando lleguemos que lo vendo tó! ..... dentro de poco voy a tener dificultades para llevar la gestión de todas las operaciones...



Pues ya estás tardando, porque el dato ha provocado un gap desde 2291 a 2309.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Feb 2009)

Va como un tiro el DJI.Enhorabuena a los que estáis dentro.
Hasta mañana.


----------



## javso (4 Feb 2009)

Repsol vendido a 14,42.

Lo tenía a 14,09


----------



## Kujire (4 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ya estás tardando, porque el dato ha provocado un gap desde 2291 a 2309.



Mantienes tu pronóstico para mañana???


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Mantienes tu pronóstico para mañana???



Ya no mantengo el pronóstico porque vamos muy atrasados, pero ahora lo más lógico es que nos giremos y nos pongamos a caer, probablemente haremos lo mismo todo el día de mañana pero aun tengo que estudiarlo un poco.

Cuando acabe la sesión europea lo analizaré, aunque tendré mejores respuestas al final del día.


----------



## Kujire (4 Feb 2009)

Me siento Fernanda Alonso ... apurando la frenada ...


----------



## calopez (4 Feb 2009)

Ya que los tags se habían quedado algo anticuados he borrado todos para que podáis añadir más, juguetones.


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2009)

calopez dijo:


> Ya que los tags se habían quedado algo anticuados he borrado todos para que podáis añadir más, juguetones.



Pues como sigamos hablando de chuletones y ensaladas nos van a quedar unos tags de lo más gastronómico, oiga


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

He vendido todo menos ENDESA, que espero supere de nuevo los 25,00€ para salirme... hoy mejor que el viernes!


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2009)

Tras la 'pequeña' subidita del futuro del Ibex esta tarde se nos ha quedado con un reluciente objetivo de 8800, en el Stoxx 2403 y en el S&P 872.

Pero esos objetivos no tocan para hoy, ni para mañana, tocarán probablemente el viernes ¿que ocurrirá el viernes con el dato de paro entonces?

Las rayitas marcan el camino de los leoncios y ellos son quienes dibujan el gráfico, ya lo saben.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2009)

Mulder eres amo,yo me saque todo de encima.
Solo me quedan los siguientes marrones
1000 Gas Natural comprados a 18,80.
2000 Iberdrolas compradas a 6.

Oh gran Mulder ilumineme!


----------



## Kujire (4 Feb 2009)

*Faq*

Bueno, para FAQ podíamos empezar con unas ideas básicas para ayudar a los pardill... digo a los interesados en perder/ganar dinero en la burbuja bursátil a empezar por algún lado y no caer en las fauces de los leoncios. He puesto unas ideas, *me gustaría que los que sabéis de esto añadiéseis lo interesante para vosotros,* luego lo subo a la FAQ (la FAQ se puede modificar por cualquiera, y todo lo que pongamos allí es GNU/Freedoc license)



> Ideas básicas de cómo mentalizarse para ir a bolsa
> 
> 1.- No te tomes en serio la bolsa
> 2.- No juegues a bolsa si no estás dispuesto a perder
> ...



Creo que es bueno proponer "algUn tema" por lo que empezar e ir poco a poco, para que luego salgan sugerencias e ideas, links a información, manuales de lectura obligada etc

Por cierto, está testificando en el congreso el caballero Harry Markopoulos que destapó lo de Bernie Madoff, y *su testimonio es espeluznante*, ....mafia rusa,... narcotráfico.... como la SEC ni siquiera lo consideraba, y lo ninguneaban porque era un pequeño "pringao" ... lo denunció en el 2000!! sin embargo la SEC no hizo nada. Harry no tiene muy buena idea de los personajes que pululan en la SEC, incompetentes es poco, ineptitud fragrante, arrogancia con nocturnidad y alevosía, y al parecer podría estar implicados legalmente (SEC) por dejación de obligación de proteger y auditar al mercado basados en el informe que Markopoulus ha entregado al congreso, este caballero de no más de 40 años se los va a poner por corbata a muchos de la SEC, de hecho él sólo salva a 2 empleados, los demas no movieron un dedo. Por cierto, ésto le ha llevado AÑOS de trabajo con sus empelados haciendo un traking de las actividades de Bernie ... sin compensación alguna, según él lo hizo por su país, porque Bernie era deshonesto y una deshonra para el sector. Harry tiene una empresa de asesoría de inversiones como la de Bernie, es decir, era un competidor de Bernie.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2009)

Leoncia para Mulder


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Bueno, para FAQ podíamos empezar con unas ideas básicas para ayudar a los pardill... digo a los interesados en perder/ganar dinero en la burbuja bursátil a empezar por algún lado y no caer en las fauces de los leoncios. He puesto unas ideas, *me gustaría que los que sabéis de esto añadiéseis lo interesante para vosotros,* luego lo subo a la FAQ (la FAQ se puede modificar por cualquiera, y todo lo que pongamos allí es GNU/Freedoc license)



Lo que más he tenido que contestar y generalizando:

- Los datos fundamentales no sirven para el corto plazo.
- Los datos económicos de España ni pintan nada aquí, ni siquiera en el Ibex.
- La bolsa ha bajado un 50% en 2008, no esperes que siga bajando mucho más...
- ...por otra parte no esperes que por bajar tanto ya se terminó toda opción de bajada, hay que estar atento a lo que puede suceder en cualquier momento y tener siempre la mente abierta a cualquier situación.
- La bolsa NO sube siempre a largo plazo.
- El mercado siempre tiene la razón, si va en contra tuya tu eres el equivocado, cuanto antes te des cuenta mejor para tí.
- El mejor análisis es el que hace uno mismo.
- Siempre que estés operando mantente estable emocionalmente, si no puedes, aléjate de la pantalla.

De momento no se me ocurren más.




> Por cierto, está testificando en el congreso el caballero que destapó lo de Bernie Madoff, y *su testimonio es espeluznante*, ....mafia rusa,... narcotráfico.... como la SEC ni siquiera lo consideraba, y lo ninguneaban porque era un pequeño "pringao" ...



Ahora mismo estaba leyendo esto:

FT Alphaville » Blog Archive » The condensed Markopolos

Que también es muy interesante, la vida del Madoff ese es toda una joya.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2009)

- Los datos fundamentales no sirven para el corto plazo.
- Los datos económicos de España ni pintan nada aquí, ni siquiera en el Ibex.
- La bolsa ha bajado un 50% en 2008, no esperes que siga bajando mucho más...
- ...por otra parte no esperes que por bajar tanto ya se terminó toda opción de bajada, hay que estar atento a lo que puede suceder en cualquier momento y tener siempre la mente abierta a cualquier situación.
- La bolsa NO sube siempre a largo plazo.
- El mercado siempre tiene la razón, si va en contra tuya tu eres el equivocado, cuanto antes te des cuenta mejor para tí.
- El mejor análisis es el que hace uno mismo.
- Siempre que estés operando mantente estable emocionalmente, si no puedes, aléjate de la pantalla.

Para mi el mas importante:

-Antes de entrar tienes que tener muy claro cuanto dinero del que inviertes estas dispuesto a perder (Para que no te lleves disgustos a posteriori)


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

No Te Fies De Las Agencias --recomendaciones-


----------



## Kujire (4 Feb 2009)

*FAQ v0.1*

Si has llegado hasta aquí, debes saber que esta FAQ(Preguntas Frecuentes) está hecha por los colaboradores del foro burbuja.info-hilo: Habéis visto el Ibex?. Todo lo que leas a continuación lo haces bajo tu propia responsabilidad. Esta FAQ está pensada para ayudar a las personas que se inician en el mercado búrsatil. *Muchas de las respuestas a esta FAQ son fruto de años de experiencia y resultados probados en el mundo de la inversión y especulación bursátil*, por lo que antes de preguntar algo que no entiendas, dirígete a esta FAQ para ver si tu pregunta ya está planteada aquí.

1.- Ideas, Consejos y Recomendaciones (lectura obligada)
<hr>


> 1.- No te tomes en serio la bolsa
> 2.- No juegues a bolsa si no estás dispuesto a perder
> 3.- Los Leoncios mandan, y si lees esto .... tú no eres un Leoncio
> 4.- La bolsa no es un casino,.... aunque lo pienses muchas veces
> ...





Bueno pues esto sería cómo va quedando ... el que quiera modificar algo de la FAQ lo puede hacer clickeando en la pestaña EDITAR y allí añadir otra pregunta/respuesta, es sencillo sólo seguid el ejemplo. En la Burbuwiki todo queda registrado, por lo que no pasa nada si se cambia algo, siempre se puede volver atrás


----------



## punzon (4 Feb 2009)

este post no debería estar en bolsa e inversiones alternativas?


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2009)

punzon dijo:


> este post no debería estar en bolsa e inversiones alternativas?



Estar fuera del principal es de pobres... 

Me he perdido una tarde trepidante... cagüen to... 



Saludos


----------



## Misterio (4 Feb 2009)

De repente le ha entrado un soponcio al S&P, 835. Anticipando el dato de paro de mañana? .


----------



## Kujire (4 Feb 2009)

corre cooorre caaaaballitooo ... que nos vamos a comeeeeeeerr

Dow 7,960.16  -118.20 (-1.46%)
S&P 500 831.45 -7.06 (-0.84%)
Nasdaq 1,513.50 -2.80 (-0.18%)


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> corre cooorre caaaaballitooo ... que nos vamos a comeeeeeeerr
> 
> Dow 7,960.16  -118.20 (-1.46%)
> S&P 500 831.45 -7.06 (-0.84%)
> Nasdaq 1,513.50 -2.80 (-0.18%)





Venia escuchando en la radio del coche un analisto hablando de los 9900 del ibex y me ha hecho reir a carcajadas el jodio... jojojo 



Saludos


----------



## ronald29780 (4 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> corre cooorre caaaaballitooo ... que nos vamos a comeeeeeeerr
> 
> Dow 7,960.16  -118.20 (-1.46%)
> S&P 500 831.45 -7.06 (-0.84%)
> Nasdaq 1,513.50 -2.80 (-0.18%)



Dow*n* Jones...


----------



## Hagen (4 Feb 2009)

que ha pasadoooo????

voy a ver a carpatos


----------



## chameleon (4 Feb 2009)

el dow ha estado aguantando y se ha venido abajo, primero los 8100, luego los 8000, luego los 7950...

ha pasasdo lo que tenía que pasar, subidas demasiado flojas
a ver si por lo menos acaba sobre los 8000

el 7950 era un soporte, y ahora es una resistencia


----------



## creative (4 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> el dow ha estado aguantando y se ha venido abajo, primero los 8100, luego los 8000, luego los 7950...
> 
> ha pasasdo lo que tenía que pasar, subidas demasiado flojas
> a ver si por lo menos acaba sobre los 8000
> ...



esto vaparriba!!!


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2009)

*Mañana pinta bien...* 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

Tonuel... que tienes el dedo muy rápido ... hoy habrías disfrutado de tus cintras a 4,09€ muaaahhhhh.... yo las vendí a 3,79€ PANIC BUTTON!

DJ: -1,25%


----------



## Hagen (4 Feb 2009)

de -130 a -80 en el DJI en un plisss


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2009)

Pues al final ha pasado lo que esta mañana suponía que iba a ocurrir, pero en vez de efectuar la bajada en el arranque de los gringos lo hemos hecho al cierre de los europeos. Los consejos de cerrar posiciones han sido adecuados, pero aun necesitamos bajar más, mucho más, no hemos llegado siquiera a la mitad del camino.

En vista de como están las cosas mañana por la mañana podríamos recuperarnos de esta bajada durante los primeros momentos para luego estrellarnos con la resistencia de turno (doble techo o tal vez un H-C-H) y ponernos laterales-bajistas, en la apertura gringa empezaríamos a bajar a los infiernos, desmesuradamente y con volatilidad porque hay mucho trecho que recorrer y los hedges parece que tienen ganas de pillar cuarto y mitad de cortos en el S&P.

Al cierre europeo podríamos girarnos de nuevo en 180 grados, lo cual sería una buena señal para ponernos largos.

Pero en caso de:
- Empezar la mañana bajando fuerte y con volumen.
- Seguir hacia abajo fuerte al cierre europeo, siempre que hayamos pasado por los objetivos.

Empezaría a temerme lo peor, estoy empezando a vislumbrar una figura bajista muy fea que aun no está del todo formada pero de confirmarse sus consecuencias serían nefastas.

Por otro lado todos los niveles de la tendencia alcista van cumpliéndose, llevan algo de retraso pero se cumplen, y eso es muy importante para ir confirmándola. Esto me inclina a pensar que no hay peligro en el horizonte por el momento, pero habrá que estar atentos por si los hedges.


----------



## Hagen (4 Feb 2009)

Mulder,

La figura negra viene el martes con la publicación de los bancos suizos...

Hay que apostar al rojooo


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

Lo que está claro, es la apertura del ibex será en rojo.... dos días seguidos de subidas no lo aguanta!

DJ:

7,956.74

*-121.62 (-1.51%)*

Feb 4 - Close


----------



## Bayne (4 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lo que está claro, es la apertura del ibex será en rojo.... dos días seguidos de subidas no lo aguanta!



No puede ser donpepito que tú también sucumbas a las fuerzas bajistas...
Sin acritud


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

No, si por mi propio interés me viene mejor que continuemos alcistas, estoy dentro con mis Super ENDESAS, pero .... me gusta un IBEX movidito... tu me entiendes!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2009)

Yo tengo que soltar las gas natural,las compre el viernes a 18.80 y quiero salvar lo maximo posible por la ampliación de capital que va a ser de 15,6 euros cada acción(se pueden comprar 1 nueva por 2 antiguas)ampliaciín del 50% vamos que ni el Santander :

A cerrado a 17,85 llegando a estar a 17,90 despues de la visita a los infiernos.

Vendo mañana al abrir o me espero un poco?
Sugerencias?


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

AGENDA PARA MAÑANA JUEVES:

INDICADORES



Producción industrial España. Estimación: -14.4%. Dato Previo: -15.1%. 09:00

Decisión sobre tipos del BoE. Estimación: 1.00%. Dato Previo: 1.50%. 13:00

Decisión sobre tipos del BCE. Estimación: 2.00%. Dato Previo: 2.00%. 13:45

IPC Italia. Estimación: 1.7%. Dato Previo: 2.2%. 11:00





RESULTADOS



SCH. 4T. Estimación: 1.292 eur/acn

Deutsche Bank. 4T. Estimación: -2.669 eur/acn

BG Group. 4T. Estimación: 0.181 lib/acn

Unilever. 4T. Estimación: 0.34 lib/acn

Zurich Financial Service. 4T. Estimación: -2.03 frs/acn

Cigna. 4T. Estimación: 0.41 dólares/acn. Dato Previo: 0.98 dól/acn

Duke Energy. 4T. Estimación: 0.26 dólares/acn. Dato Previo: 0.27 dól/acn

JDS Uniphase. 2TF. Estimación: 0.10 dólares/acn. Dato Previo: 0.22 dól/acn

Kellogg. 4T. Estimación: 0.50 dólares/acn. Dato Previo: 0.44 dól/acn

Mastercard. 4T. Estimación: 1.64 dólares/acn. Dato Previo: 0.89 dól/acn

Moodys. 4T. Estimación: 0.28 dólares/acn. Dato Previo: 0.60 dól/acn


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2009)

Gas Natural... (ahora) es un entramado solo para fastidiar al minoritario, yo compré sin informarme correctamente de lo que se traen entre manos, al final he ganado unos euros.

Ten en cuenta que solo hay unos 30.000 minoritarios, por eso hacen lo que les sale de los .... yo vendería antes de ir a la ampliación, está hecha para echar al minoritario.

Sales perdiendo con este valor, se han emplumado con la compra de UNION FENOSA, y si la LA CAIXA y REPSOL - Generalitat---- están metidos, todo politica!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2009)

mañana cerraremos sobre los 8250.... para el viernes caer a los 7700.... tengo que mantener lo dicho!!! jeje


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mañana cerraremos sobre los 8250.... para el viernes caer a los 7700.... tengo que mantener lo dicho!!! jeje




Si te refieres al Ibex, no lo veo por debajo de 8300 para mañana. Si hablas del Dow veo el movimiento bastante exagerado para un solo día.


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo tengo que soltar las gas natural,las compre el viernes a 18.80 y quiero salvar lo maximo posible por la ampliación de capital que va a ser de 15,6 euros cada acción(se pueden comprar 1 nueva por 2 antiguas)ampliaciín del 50% vamos que ni el Santander
> 
> A cerrado a 17,85 llegando a estar a 17,90 despues de la visita a los infiernos.
> 
> ...





Uffff... un eurete por acción... eso duele... 

Yo no las vendaria todavia, si continua bajando te las guardas bajo el colchón y duermes con ellas hasta la próxima subida... 

Porque.. "hasta el 2010 la bolsa no caerá a plomo..." SNB dixit... 






Por cierto:

Bank of America -11,32%




Éste se me quedaba hoy sin certificado...


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2009)

Azku , mañana es el día, espero que no falles

Por cierto, que ha pasado con los tags del hilo. ¿Se han reseteado o que?


----------



## creative (5 Feb 2009)

han publicado en otro post que se plantea nacionalizar en bank of american, pinta bastos para la bolsa hasta el viernes y el domingo llega el rescate


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Buenos días.

NIKKEI -1,11%


*Morgan Stanley ha rebajado el precio objetivo de BBVA a 8 euros*


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

*Hablan de una opa de exclusión sobre Endesa.*

La posibilidad de que Enel prepare una opa de exclusión sobre Endesa fue ayer el centro de los rumores que circularon por el parqué madrileño. Estimaban que la contraprestación que ofrecerá será de unos 41 euros, menos los dividendos que se abonen hasta que se materialice la operación, que estiman tendrá lugar en un plazo de seis meses. 

Los bolsistas aseguraban que, según había comentado alguien próximo a una entidad financiera, el grupo italiano esperaba alcanzar en breve un acuerdo con los responsables de Acciona sobre la valoración de los activos de energías renovables de Endesa, que les traspasarán como parte del pago de su 25% del capital. 

Decían que con estos activos Enel podría pagar a Acciona hasta 2.000 millones de euros, con lo que mejorará sensiblemente el perfil del grupo de la familia Entrecanales. 

Los bolsistas argumentaban que el supervisor bursátil no podría eximir a Enel de lanzar una opa, pero que en cualquier caso, antes o después, terminará cursándola,puesto que a la larga no le compensará mantener la empresa cotizando. 

Los asiduos daban por seguro que en cuanto terminen las valoraciones para el reparto entre los principales accionistas, se procederá al pago de un dividendo extraordinario de más de cuatro euros por acción y seguidamente se acometerá la compra del 25% y a continuación se lanzará la opa sobre el 8% del capital flotante.


----------



## Burbujeador (5 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo que más he tenido que contestar y generalizando:
> 
> ...
> - La bolsa ha bajado un 50% en 2008, no esperes que siga bajando mucho más...
> ...




Enero de 2009 ha sido el peor Enero en la historia de la bolsa, llevamos ya caidas del 10% pero bueno es que decir una cosa y despues decir la contraria a mi como que no me convence.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Apertura -1,91%


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Hoy ha presentado el SAN los resultados.... y se va al hoyo!


----------



## Hagen (5 Feb 2009)

quiero sangre...............necesito sangre.......... 2% de morosidad del santander.....

Dejad de pagar las hipotecas al tito botin !!!!!!!


----------



## Bayne (5 Feb 2009)

Parece que hoy va a tocar a los bancos
SAN y BBV en bajadas de más del 3.5%


----------



## terraenxebre (5 Feb 2009)

yo lo veo por debajo de los 8000


----------



## Hagen (5 Feb 2009)

Santander,

habría que ver la valoración de los activos inmobiliarios con los que se han quedado.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Deutsche Bank ha anunciado unas pérdidas récord en el cuatro trimestre de 2008 debido a la crisis económica y bursátil


En el cuarto trimestre sus números rojos alcanzaron los 4.800 millones de euros, frente a un beneficio de 953 millones de euros de un año antes. Estas pérdidas están en línea con los resultados que la entidad adelantó el pasado 14 de enero.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

La producción industrial española sufre su mayor caída en 15 años


La producción industrial en España, corregidos los efectos de calendario, se redujo en 2008 el 6,8% respecto a 2007, la mayor caída desde 1993. Este descenso, -que se agudizó en diciembre con una caída histórica del 19,6%-, se debió a las reducciones del 11,8% interanual de los bienes intermedios, del 5,6% los bienes de equipo y del 5,3% los de consumo. Las actividades que más cayeron fueron las relacionadas con la producción de máquinas de oficina e informática, el 26,8%, mientras que las de material de transporte crecieron el 13% y de material electrónico, radio y televisión lo hicieron el 10,3%.


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Santander,
> 
> habría que ver la valoración de los activos inmobiliarios con los que se han quedado.




Eso mismo digo yo... :o

El ibex hoy ha empezado un poco flojo, a ver si empieza la fiesta pronto... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2009)

A los buenos dias!



Burbujeador dijo:


> Enero de 2009 ha sido el peor Enero en la historia de la bolsa, llevamos ya caidas del 10% pero bueno es que decir una cosa y despues decir la contraria a mi como que no me convence.




¿y que? Ni en el ibex, ni en los índices norteamericanos se han superado los mínimos de noviembre de 2008, aunque lo que trataba de decir con esa frase (y la siguiente del FAQ, que esa frase sola parece un poco sacada de contexto) es que la bolsa comparada con la economía real se ha desinflado bastante, a la segunda aun le queda mucho por desinflar para poder compararse con las bolsas, ejemplo de esto el precio de la vivienda.

Es la ventaja que tienen los mercados líquidos, son más óptimos que la iliquidez manifiesta (y opacidad tenebrosa) de los otros. Podríamos decir lo mismo del precio de la cerveza en un bar, el transporte público o lo que cuesta un clip en la calle.

Y ahora pasando a las bolsas, hemos arrancado fuertes hacia abajo, acabo de ver que el Ibex ha resistido justo en el 8300 (el futuro) y parece que ahora toca ir a cerrar el gap, o al menos, a intentarlo. La bajada de esta mañana en el Stoxx ha presentado menos volumen que una anoréxica, así que ya saben lo que toca ahora.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

GAS NATURAL ... a menos de 17,00€ en breves momentos.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Chameleon... que hacemos... compramos IBERDROLAS?


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Chameleon... que hacemos... compramos IBERDROLAS?






Ya sabes hamijo..., métete ahora que luego... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Vamos a esperar... que los bancos nos van a dar juego.... durante la mañana!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Feb 2009)

a los buenos dias! hoy pintan bastos para mis iberdrolas y estoy casi descapitalizado aun asi no doy mi objetivo por perdido,tengo una pregunta para vosotros desde que broker online operais?,por que yo voy a cambiar el mio que me esta dejando tieso a comisiones....un saludo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Feb 2009)

Joder con Gas Natural,no me entro la orden de venta al precio que queria,me veo una temporada con ellas,sobre los 17 entraria para diluir el valor medio


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Joder con Gas Natural,no me entro la orden de venta al precio que queria,me veo una temporada con ellas,sobre los 17 entraria para diluir el valor medio






Hombre de poca fe... entra sobre los 16 y así lo diluyes un poco más... 


Por cierto... ¿nadie se mete hoy...? 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Tonuel ... las galletitas SOS CUETARA... parece un buen chicharro... está a mínimos!


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel ... las galletitas SOS CUETARA... parece un buen chicharro... está a mínimos!






esas galletas son de pobres... :o


----------



## crack (5 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hombre de poca fe... entra sobre los 16 y así lo diluyes un poco más...
> 
> 
> Por cierto... ¿nadie se mete hoy...?
> ...



Sí, yo, acabo de abrir unos cortitos a ver si saco algo para el finde...


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

GAS NATURAL, cuando salga la ampliación... habrá demasiado (nuevo) papel.... mucho cuidado!

Mejor esperar un rebote y venderlas en 17.90 / 18.00 EUR


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

Economía/Finanzas.- El Santander dice que elevará su morosidad al 4,5% en 2009, frente al 8% del sector. europapress.es


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Feb 2009)

Ayer se alcanzó el 61,8% de toda la subida anterior desde el 20-N (7700) hasta el 6-E (9800). Ahí dejo el dato... 

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (5 Feb 2009)

Me parece super importante lo que ha dicho mulder. la bolsa ha caído mucho más que la economía real. todos los malos datos que tenemos y que se esperan ya están descontados. aunque veamos el apocalipsis en los resultados todavía tienen que ir a mucho peor para igualarse con lo que ha caído la bolsa.

hemos bajado un montón en enero, yo espero un rebotillo en febrero, ya sabéis que soy muy pesado con mis 9000 

donpepito, ahora mismo no quiero meter mucho en bolsa porque posiblemente necesite la pasta para otras cosas. tengo algunas IBE para relajarme a 6,05 y espero soltarlas a 6,27(si aparece por fin ese rebotillo)


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

De momento, mantengo mis endesas, hoy no veo nada claro.

GAS NATURAL: Fortis Bank reitera comprar P.O: 32 EUR (05/02/2009 10:30)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Feb 2009)

Y el 6-E se cumplió el 23,6% de toda la bajada desde el 16000 hasta el 7700... 

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

23,6% ?????


nadie dice nada de q la ampli de GAS igual no es por el 50%, sino por el 100%???


y las rebajas a IBE y BBVA???


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ayer se alcanzó el 61,8% de toda la subida anterior desde el 20-N (7700) hasta el 6-E (9800). Ahí dejo el dato...
> 
> Saludos...




Las ondas terceras tienen tendencia a alargarse más de lo normal, así que habría que vigilar hasta donde llega antes del desparrame de la onda cuarta.

Por cierto, si ayer se llegó al final de la onda tercera, la semana pasada también hicimos lo mismo ¿no? eso quiere decir que ya estamos en la onda cuarta y avanzando (hacía el infierno, ¿que se creían?)


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

A mi entender... yo creo que están especulando con GAS NATURAL para llevarla a 15,00€ luego estarán lo derechos, que es donde se va a especular bien!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Las ondas terceras tienen tendencia a alargarse más de lo normal, así que habría que vigilar hasta donde llega antes del desparrame de la onda cuarta.
> 
> Por cierto, si ayer se llegó al final de la onda tercera, la semana pasada también hicimos lo mismo ¿no? eso quiere decir que ya estamos en la onda cuarta y avanzando (hacía el infierno, ¿que se creían?)



No acabo de ver tu recuento de ondas, hablas de la cuarta dentro de la primera de la quinta, no? :

Yo creo que en octubre-noviembre vimos el final de la tercera, la cuarta llegó hasta el 6Enero y ahora estamos viviendo el comienzo de la quinta...

Saludos...

PD: El 23,6% es un retroceson Fibo Azkuna...


----------



## chameleon (5 Feb 2009)

yo no sé como lo veis, pero ya han empezado a comerse las empresas unas a otras.
a mi me parece que no quedan muchos meses de lateralidad
esto se acaba!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No acabo de ver tu recuento de ondas, hablas de la cuarta dentro de la primera de la quinta, no? :
> 
> Yo creo que en octubre-noviembre vimos el final de la tercera, la cuarta llegó hasta el 6Enero y ahora estamos viviendo el comienzo de la quinta...
> 
> ...



ya, ya son secundarios, pero es que como antes hablo del normal...


POR CIERTO, ya que aparece, aporto un link que suelo visitar, jeje, para las FAQs....

leanlo, es muy muy util.... *FXstreet Sesiones de Preguntas: Fibonacci*


----------



## javso (5 Feb 2009)

He visto iberdrola a 5,82. Más a huevo imposible, no?


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

5,78€ me huele a un HF, es el mismo que HUNDIÓ A MAPFRE!


----------



## javso (5 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 5,78€ me huele a un HF, es el mismo que HUNDIÓ A MAPFRE!



Para los profanos... ¿qué es un HF?


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No acabo de ver tu recuento de ondas, hablas de la cuarta dentro de la primera de la quinta, no? :
> 
> Yo creo que en octubre-noviembre vimos el final de la tercera, la cuarta llegó hasta el 6Enero y ahora estamos viviendo el comienzo de la quinta...
> 
> ...




Ah, espera que te refieres a una onda bajista, como esta semana voy alcista estaba pensando en otra cosa, sorry vuesa merced.

Lo cierto es que estoy viendo, como comentaba ayer a última hora, una configuración bajista muy fuerte en formación. Pero aun es muy pronto para asegurarlo, creo que aun subiremos algo más esta semana si no se rompe el esquema.

La otra razón que me hace temer una configuración bajista es que los gringos van muy atrasados en esta subida.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Feb 2009)

Tened cuidadito...

¿Es buena inversión la bolsa? El blog de DROBLO



> *¿Es buena inversión la bolsa?*
> 
> “Me han despedido y me han dado un cheque de 40 mil euros. Tengo 100 mil de hipoteca pero entre el paro y el sueldo de mi mujer de momento podemos pagarla, ¿Es buena inversión la bolsa para esos 40 mil euros?”
> 
> ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Tened cuidadito...
> 
> ¿Es buena inversión la bolsa? El blog de DROBLO



gracias, jesucristo colega!


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...planes-de-pensiones-preocupa-la-bankitos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-patrimonio-neto-de-las-cajas-de-ahorros.html

les emplazo a leer estos dos... menuda sorpresa hay en uno!!


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2009)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Tened cuidadito...
> 
> ¿Es buena inversión la bolsa? El blog de DROBLO




Hay que resaltar que ese artículo va dirigido a la gente que, a todas luces, no entiende de bolsa. Los que le preguntan hablan de 'inversión' cuando ahora mismo la bolsa no es un mercado donde se pueda invertir, solo se puede especular y para ello hace falta:

- Entradas rápidas y cortas.
- Poder ganar dinero cuando se sube y cuando se baja.

Aparte de eso el artículo es buen consejo para incautos.


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

javso dijo:


> Para los profanos... ¿qué es un HF?






HF = Hedge Fund



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

*Iberdrola niega rumores de mercado de 'profit warning'*

Hora: 12:14 Fuente: Reuters

*HEMOS VISTO LOS 5,75 EUR*

MADRID/LONDRES, 5 feb (Reuters) - Una portavoz de Iberdrola negó rumores de mercado acerca de una posible advertencia de incumplimiento de previsiones (profit warning) que, según operadores en Londres, hicieron caer el precio de la acción.

"No estamos contemplando ningún profit warning", dijo la portavoz.

Las acciones de Iberdrola llegaron a caer más de un cuatro%, aunque tras el desmentido oficial reducían el descenso al 2,3%.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

hace una semana ratificaron a Javier Aguirre


----------



## javso (5 Feb 2009)

Pues yo me la he jugado con Iberdrola. Si se hunde ella, me hundo yo. Hagan juego, señores.


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

javso dijo:


> Pues yo me la he jugado con Iberdrola. Si se hunde ella, me hundo yo. Hagan juego, señores.





¿A cúanto te metiste insensato...? 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Feb 2009)

estamos en el mismo barco,javso,que dios nos ampare


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Yo he dado una order de compra a 5,70€ vamos cortos!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Feb 2009)

Lo mio es chungo,tengo Gas N a 18,80 y Iberdrolas a 6.
Si vendo ahora perderia todo lo que gane este ultimo mes :


----------



## chameleon (5 Feb 2009)

IBE está en la cuerda floja, 5,80 es el soporte
juega peligrosamente, si lo traspasa y el ibex ayuda con bajadas se puede ir a mínimos de noviembre


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Has visto todas la ventas de IBERDROLA, son unos cuantos millones en unos minutos y no creo que todas sean de STOPS.

15 MILLONES aprox. de los 17M que está moviendo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Feb 2009)

a 5.05 ? mucha tela,no?jajaja,no me acojoneis ,que estoy dejando el tabaco


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿A cúanto te metiste insensato...?
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Tonuel prepara un "You Loose" para estos caballeros, (y para mi también en breve con el SAN  )


----------



## chameleon (5 Feb 2009)

es una barbaridad. cuando ayer BSN BI vendió 3 millones de golpe debí sospechar
ayer IBE empezó muy bien, podía haber acabado a 6,15 fácilmente :/

van a tener que hacer algo


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

No... los 4,75€ de OCTUBRE 2008 no creo que los veamos... ya sabes que BSN (SAnTAN-der) siempre gana!


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

igual unos no ganan tanto:

Economía/Empresas.- La aseguradora suiza Zurich Financial gana un 47% menos en 2008. europapress.es

El precio de la bombona de butano bajará entre el 15% y el 20% a partir de abril. europapress.es


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2009)

Cuanto pillado hay por este hilo, el del avatar del niño con expresión de susto hace buena mención a sus pilladas 

Pero no se preocupen, tranquilicen sus ánimos, todo va a solucionarse en breve antes del arranque de los gringos, los encorbatados ingleses han de bajar tipos y aun nos queda un trecho que subir esta mañana para celebrarlo con cava.

Ahora, que cuando los gringos toquen hoy la campana ya no daré ni un céntimo por uds.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

hombre, londres sube por la reunion de hoy de la bajadita.... cosa que no hace Triki


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Cortos para IBERDROLA, voy a modificar mi orden de compra a 5,50€


----------



## chameleon (5 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuanto pillado hay por este hilo, el del avatar del niño con expresión de susto hace buena mención a sus pilladas



claro, me dirás que puedes predecir un ataque como este :
si tan seguro estás de lo que dices todos los días en el hilo métete y gana pasta. si dudas es que no estás convencido, tu yalodecíayoismo no me vale


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Lo suyo es que nos comentes las señales de compra, así nos beneficiamos todos y no solo mulder, luego ya cada cual... decide si entra!


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> claro, me dirás que puedes predecir un ataque como este :
> si tan seguro estás de lo que dices todos los días en el hilo métete y gana pasta. si dudas es que no estás convencido, tu yalodecíayoismo no me vale




Esta bien, siento el ataque de histerismo desbocado, pero es que el avatar ese nunca me pasa desapercibido, sorry.

Por otra parte ahora me meto todos los días con suerte dispar aunque, como ya les he dicho muchas veces, mi método no pierde. Pero si les doy mis operaciones saldría a relucir mi estrategia y mi sistema, eso no es lo que quiero.

Como compensación pongo aquí análisis a corto plazo que más o menos se van cumpliendo y también voy recomendando calma o histerismo a medida que ocurren los acontecimientos.

Edito: si les sirve de consuelo a veces a mi también me deja el mercado pillado, pero tengo referencias para salirme con garantías. Me suelo lamentar más de lo que no gano que de estas situaciones.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Y ahora unos minutos ....



13:02 SANTANDER: NUESTRAS ACCIONES SON `MUY BARATAS´

13:00 SANTANDER: SOMOS LA ENTIDAD FINANCIERA QUE MEJOR SE HA PREPARADO PARA EL FUTURO


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Mulder... no entiendo el secretismo, tu crees que aquí hay inversones de 1.000.000€ para tradear?

Comparte... o crea una cartera de pago de señales --mulder inversis----


----------



## chameleon (5 Feb 2009)

yo tb lo siento, estoy nervioso con IBE porque no lo esperaba


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mulder... no entiendo el secretismo, tu crees que aquí hay inversones de 1.000.000€ para tradear?
> 
> Comparte... o crea una cartera de pago de señales --mulder inversis----




Ya doy señales todos los días, no invierto en acciones y solo opero con el futuro del EuroStoxx, ya les he dicho que mi sistema es similar a las señales y entro casi todos los días al mercado pero me salgo rápido también.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Yo las vendí en 6,03€ hoy por hoy, mejor no mantener -solo mis endesas- cuando hay plusvalías.... a vender!

Veo mucha sobreventa....


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

13:13 Santander: 2009: Podremos Capear El Temporal Y Nuestro Beneficio Será Recurrente

13:11 Santander: 2008 Ha Sido Un Año Complicado, Pero Nos Hemos Diferenciado

13:09 Santander: Continúa La Presentación Con Alfredo Saenz, Ceo De La Entidad

13:08 Santander: El Mercado Terminará Reconociendo A Santander Y Nstra. Acción Subirá


----------



## Bayne (5 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya doy señales todos los días, no invierto en acciones y solo opero con el futuro del EuroStoxx, ya *les* he dicho que mi sistema es similar a las señales y entro casi todos los días al mercado pero me salgo rápido también.



Mulder, nos puedes tutear si quieres, que hay confianza


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Mulder, nos puedes tutear si quieres, que hay confianza




Es mera costumbre, como dijo Marx (Groucho): "Perdonen que les llame señores pero aun no les conozco bien"


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2009)

Estamos preparando el asalto a los máximos del día, estén atentos que vamos a subir un poco.


----------



## chameleon (5 Feb 2009)

El BCE cumple con lo previsto y mantiene los tipos en el 2% - 5/02/09 - elEconomista.es

y esto si son manos fuertes... :

Warren Buffett inyecta 3.000 millones de francos suizos en Swiss Re, que tuvo pérdidas de 1.000 millones en 2008


----------



## Hagen (5 Feb 2009)

No oléis,

Empieza a oler a guano????

Me ha llamado un amiguete de la presentación de resultados del Tio Botin en Boadilla, han montado una carpa y no veas que frió hacia.

Gástate algo mas en gasoleo, ta barato!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Riviera (5 Feb 2009)

Yo tambien lo huelo,tambien.

Aprovechare el ligero rebote que deberia venir ahora y me deshago de mis endesas.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Feb 2009)

sigue el ataque iberdrolistico,farolillo rojo junto con gas natural,razones ??????
he colocado el stop a 2,60,soy optimista pero no tanto
saludos y suerte a todos


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

El mercado no espera la recuperación del SAN, ya lo tiene descontando desde hace una semana.

IBERDROLA , de momento resiste los 5,78€


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

BURGER KING

La cadena de hamburgueserías ha anunciado que su beneficio del segundo trimester fiscal ha caído un 10%, a 44 millones, desde los 49 del mismo período del año anterior. Los analistas esperaban ganancias de 37 céntimos por acción pero sólo ha ganado 33. Sus ventas subieron el 3%, 634 millones, por los 664 previstos.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Peligro de nuevo ... IBERDROLA A 5,76€


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Estamos preparando el asalto a los máximos del día, estén atentos que vamos a subir un poco.





que cabronazo..., seguro que alguna que otra gacelilla se ha metido con su predicción... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Mañana .... como quedabamos con la noticia del paro USA? en las predicciones de la semana?


----------



## chameleon (5 Feb 2009)

el peligro es el tirón abajo de los americanos
como dejen que cierre IBE por debajo de 5,80 sí que se va a poner fea la cosa


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Ha tocado de nuevo los 5,75€ de momento aguanta....


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> que cabronazo..., seguro que alguna que otra gacelilla se ha metido con su predicción...




De cabronazo nada, vamos a los máximos ahora, lo que están haciendo los leoncios es el correspondiente limpia de largos para subir tranquilos. Ahora toca subir por narices, última oportunidad del día de cerrar gap, pero estas son horas de poca liquidez y poco volumen donde los precios se mueven en rangos estrechos, nos falta algo como excusa y, precisamente, ahora tenemos a los dinosaurios dando sus bramidos de resultados.

Por cierto, están saliendo una cal y otra de arena, pero la excusa es lo de menos.


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> De cabronazo nada, vamos a los máximos ahora, lo que están haciendo los leoncios es el correspondiente limpia de largos para subir tranquilos. Ahora toca subir por narices, última oportunidad del día de cerrar gap, pero estas son horas de poca liquidez y poco volumen donde los precios se mueven en rangos estrechos, nos falta algo como excusa y, precisamente, ahora tenemos a los dinosaurios dando sus bramidos de resultados.
> 
> Por cierto, están saliendo una cal y otra de arena, pero la excusa es lo de menos.





entonces voy a meterme... 

Edito:

Lástima..., hora de ir a comer... de postre creo que tengo palomitas... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> entonces voy a meterme...




Vale, pero no te entretengas, que sea rápido y con poca ganancia


----------



## Misterio (5 Feb 2009)

Paro USA Urgente!!!

626.000, mucho peor de lo esperado

A tomar vientos.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Ha tocado los 5,70€ IBERDROLA ....


----------



## panoli (5 Feb 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Paro USA Urgente!!!
> 
> 626.000, mucho peor de lo esperado
> 
> A tomar vientos.



Cuanto peor? se sabe que tenian previsto?


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2009)

Triki triki triki mon amour!!

IBERDROLA 5.76 -0.24 -4.00%


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Feb 2009)

Juer que bajonazo.
Que a pasado?


----------



## Misterio (5 Feb 2009)

panoli dijo:


> Cuanto peor? se sabe que tenian previsto?



Las peticiones de subsidio semanales se van al mayor nivel desde 1982 con una dura lectura de 626.000 personas, mucho peor que las 585.000 esperadas. Las de la semana anterior se revisan además al alza de 588.000 a 591.000.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Juer que bajonazo.
> Que a pasado?



JUR

EEUU: las peticiones de subsidio por desempleo, mucho peor de lo esperado - 5/02/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Feb 2009)

El mundo un dia sabra que Azcuna tenia razon
Cojan numero que nos vamos al abismo


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

GAS NATURAL ... vaya pasada..


----------



## chudire (5 Feb 2009)

Je,
me ha petado mi trader... ahorro.com?
Menos mal que estaba limpio tios porque es para meterles dos hostias.
ok, arreglado, 5 minutos de pánico!


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El mundo un dia sabra que Azcuna tenia razon
> Cojan numero que nos vamos al abismo



Mañana se puede encumbrar, mañana es el 6-F


----------



## Hagen (5 Feb 2009)

ya esta la lista de afectados de Madoff

Madoff Trustee's List of the Firm's Customers

He estado buscando y aparece TONUEL, me parece que se acabo lo de cenar chuleton


----------



## Hagen (5 Feb 2009)

ojito a la perdida del 7900 del DJI


----------



## chameleon (5 Feb 2009)

nos despeñamos antes de que los gringos abran...
nos vamos a dejar un 3% hoy

IBE 5,75 
tiene que cerrar en 5,80


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2009)

Pues los datos del paro ya nos han dado la puntilla del día, si ahora subimos algo solo será para coger mejores 'localidades' desde la que empezar los cortos, este día ya no tiene remedio.

Edito: En el Stoxx aun no hemos cerrado gap, en el S&P sí y ahora mandan ellos.


----------



## javso (5 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Triki triki triki mon amour!!
> 
> IBERDROLA 5.76 -0.24 -4.00%



A ver hasta donde cae...

Pero yo soy optimista, a finales de febrero tiene que estar en 6,35.


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2009)

Objetivo de esta tarde para el Stoxx 2219, ahora en 2255.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Feb 2009)

Vendidas las Mapfre a 2,28 (compradas a 2,15).
No ha sido una super-ganancia, y podría haber ganado más si las hubiera vendido ayer, pero bueno, esto era un entrenamiento.

¡Quiero maaaaaaaaaaas!


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

De momento están dejando tranquila IBERDROLA, parece que buscaban comprar en 5,70€


----------



## percebe (5 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Objetivo de esta tarde para el Stoxx 2219, ahora en 2255.



pues yo tambien me mojo objetivo para esta tarde para el dow 7770 ,venga ya me podeis tirar piedras.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2009)

En cuanto pueda lo pulso y abandono







Cita del día: "Corred, insensatos"


----------



## chameleon (5 Feb 2009)

vale, pacere que han gastado todos los cartuchos con la venta de 200 mill eur de IBE (MS)

si los americanos no hacen el amago de bajar ya mismo, podemos ver a IBE recuperar hasta los 5,90 fácil hoy mismo. tendrán que recomprar e intentarlo en otro momento
acaba por encima de 5,80 seguro, ahora 5,78


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Feb 2009)

Buenas tardes
Quiero sangre
¿Pero el dato no era mañana?
Estoy siguiendo CNBC(tengo parabólica) y ni mú han dicho.

He seguido la campanilla de WS y de momento no parece grave 
SP 828
DJI 7911
Voy a ir mirando precios de cortos.
Saludos


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

¿Me he perdido algo...? 


Ibex 35 a las 15:52; -2,79%

8259 puntos




Hagen dijo:


> ya esta la lista de afectados de Madoff
> 
> He estado buscando y aparece TONUEL, me parece que se acabó lo de cenar chuleton





No habrás leido bien... vuelve a mirar... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Volvemos a la carga....


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Gas Brutal,,, 16,67€ Vende Ahora Insensato!


----------



## chameleon (5 Feb 2009)

uff, está la cosa mal, 5,72


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

*-2,80% Rojo Rojo*


----------



## Hagen (5 Feb 2009)

que gustazo............a tomarpor cu** los 7900.

Me encanta el olor a guanoooo


----------



## Misterio (5 Feb 2009)

A las 4 último dato de USA de pedidos industriales si sale malo preparar el equipo de submarinismo.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

TELAHINCO ha perdido soporte de 6,00€ TONUEL UNAS TELEFINCO!!!


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Feb 2009)

Dji en picado abierto cortos tef put 12 spot 14.19

Y los de CNBC como la vaca mirando el tren


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

-3,03% Danger!!!!


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Dji en picado abierto cortos tef put 12 spot 14.19
> 
> Y los de CNBC como la vaca mirando el tren





Ahí estamos... 


S U B I D Ó N . . . :


Saludos


----------



## chameleon (5 Feb 2009)

joder, yo creo que esto es peor que el octubre y noviembre fatídicos

el año pasado por lo menos había días de super subidas, pero es que ahora es cada vez peor y peor y peor

IBE 5,70


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

ya están atacando de nuevo a IBERDROLA, como rompa los 5,70€ para abajo!


----------



## SNB4President (5 Feb 2009)

Eso es culpa de Oh-mama: 

Obama warns of irreversible recession - White House- msnbc.com


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

He comprado algunas IBERDROLITAS a 5,70€


----------



## chameleon (5 Feb 2009)

ya está a 5,69


----------



## Misterio (5 Feb 2009)

Pedidos a fábrica	[Imprimir]	



Pedidos bajan 3,9% peor de lo esperado que era bajada de 3 %.



Todo va mal muchachos....


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

Pues aquí todo va bien... 



Ibex 35 a las 16:01; -3,09%

8233 puntos



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> joder, yo creo que esto es peor que el octubre y noviembre fatídicos
> 
> el año pasado por lo menos había días de super subidas, pero es que ahora es cada vez peor y peor y peor
> 
> IBE 5,70




Yo acabo de confirmar ahora mismo que estamos en una tendencia bajista fuerte desde el 29 de enero, el objetivo para el stoxx en principio serían los 1976. Creí que era al revés y los objetivos se estaban cumpliendo, pero solo era un engaño.

Esta noche al cierre ya daré más info. 

Además del objetivo del 2219 en el Stoxx, hay un 95% de posibilidades de que se pase por el 2197.


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Feb 2009)

Ahora CNBC conecta en directo con el parquet de WS y aún sonríe el capullo del reportero...

Si veo que hay tajadas de venas en directo aviso...


----------



## chudire (5 Feb 2009)

Los que habéis comprado iberdrolas esta mañana a largo, ¿habéis vendido ya asumiendo pérdidas o seguís con ellas?


----------



## SNB4President (5 Feb 2009)

Te certificabas encima, ¡¡¡eh!!!


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Bueno ... vamos a dejar la iberdrolas respirar, ya he dado orden a mi HF para que nos dejen subir.

Chameleon, compra más para diluir....


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

05-02-2009 5,69 5,96 5,70 31.090.155


----------



## Hagen (5 Feb 2009)

Trankis los de Iberdrolos,

Que subiran con la OPA de Enel.

Veran más valor en al compañia......


----------



## Misterio (5 Feb 2009)

Bank of America -15 %, la nacionalización esta cerca.


----------



## chameleon (5 Feb 2009)

jajaja ya veremos
este año gané con rep, luego gane mucho con el pelotazo SLR. pero las dos últimas operaciones me han salido mal. no es que pierda pero dejo de ganar y me fastidia

igual me precipito un poco no sé

IBE 5,68 madre mía


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Feb 2009)

CNBC rumores de sacar a GM y CITI del Dow jones


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Bueno ... vamos a dejar la iberdrolas respirar, ya he dado orden a mi HF para que nos dejen subir.
> 
> Chameleon, compra más para diluir....





Compra, compra... está baratooooo.... 5,68€

Hay que diluir... 

Edito:

Se está formando un suelo técnico... es el momento muchachos... 




Saludos


----------



## Hagen (5 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> CNBC rumores de sacar a GM y CITI del Dow jones



Que hagan un Bad Company


----------



## Hagen (5 Feb 2009)

Que dira Carpatos del apocalipsis???


----------



## chameleon (5 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Trankis los de Iberdrolos,
> 
> Que subiran con la OPA de Enel.
> 
> Veran más valor en al compañia......



no sé, pero voy a ver si hay HF franceses en lo de ayer y hoy
¿estará EDF en el cogote de IBE?


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Feb 2009)

Ha habido muchos gritos en el parquet pero sin víctimas.Ya lo han estabilizado un poco.

Qué morboso soy...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Feb 2009)

BoA mínimo desde 1984!!!! :







Ha tocado los 3,77$!!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2009)

A sus puestos Tonuel...


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Feb 2009)

Ojo que vuelve a la carga!!

Bearish del mundo,formación en cuña y a por ellos!!


----------



## Hagen (5 Feb 2009)

La jubilacion de muchos americasnos se va por el gareteeeeee


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 16:32; -3,32%

8213puntos




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Feb 2009)

Vaya telaaaaaa
Compre mas Gas a 16,80 y Iberdrolas a 5,70 a ver si baja la media


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Feb 2009)

Alguien en su sano juicio y viendo la gráfica histórica que he puesto de uno de los bancos más grandes del planeta, entraría a largo plazo...? :

Edito: Mínimo en el Ibex 2208


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

buenas tardes, traigo algo para entretenernos....



espero no llegar tarde!


----------



## Hagen (5 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> no sé, pero voy a ver si hay HF franceses en lo de ayer y hoy
> ¿estará EDF en el cogote de IBE?



No creo, IBE es de Florentino, tarde o temprano llegara a sus manos como el R.Madrid.

Lo de las nucleares es para hacer lobby y pillar conocimiento. Aqui los expertos son los franceses. Será para ver que Central montar en Inglaterra.

Por cierto los precios del Pool del mercado están por los suelos.

Ademas se rumorea de limitar las ganacias de las nucleares españolas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mañana cerraremos sobre los 8250.... para el viernes caer a los 7700.... tengo que mantener lo dicho!!! jeje



saludos pacoporrasianos


hoy se acaba el efecto SAN beneficios, hoy todo son buenas noticias... mañana se acabaron las arengas a los medios y accionistas


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Alguien en su sano juicio y viendo la gráfica histórica que he puesto de uno de los bancos más grandes del planeta, entraría a largo plazo...? :





André Kostolany.Ya sabes..."en toda transacción bursátil una de las dos partes se equivoca"


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Feb 2009)

Offtopic Tonuel: Si tienes el ProRealTime instalado, los gráficos de IgMarkets son una pasada!!! 

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Feb 2009)

Suuuuubidoooon,le han metido un chute adrenalina y una descarga de desfibrilador


----------



## Bayne (5 Feb 2009)

OT: Ni el arte aguanta

ARTE | Una de sus obras se vende cuatro millones de libras por debajo de su precio

Hasta Monet se devalúa | Cultura | elmundo.es

Hasta Monet se devalúa
La obra del francés no alcanzó los 15 millones de libras previstos 
La crisis está afectando de forma muy fuerte a las casas de subastas 
'La Promenade d'Argenteuil', también de Monet, no fue adquirida por nadie


----------



## Misterio (5 Feb 2009)

El Nasdaq ya esta en positivo y eso que toda la mañana venía con -1 y pico, USA y su mundo virtual.. auguro un día largo..


----------



## percebe (5 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Offtopic Tonuel: Si tienes el ProRealTime instalado, los gráficos de IgMarkets son una pasada!!!
> 
> Saludos...



Me puedes decir como meterlos en el ProReal?


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Offtopic Tonuel: Si tienes el ProRealTime instalado, los gráficos de IgMarkets son una pasada!!!
> 
> Saludos...





No tengo el pro real... me guio por mi instinto... 




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (5 Feb 2009)

donpepito, IBE 5,78, te sacas 8 céntimos 

Lo de EDF sería a través de unión fenosa, ACS toma el control de IBE y EFD-> Unión Fenosa
y todos contentos

pero vamos no creo


----------



## percebe (5 Feb 2009)

Ya estamos en max del dia, si sube mas ya estoy perdido


----------



## kaxkamel (5 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> La jubilacion de muchos americasnos se va por el gareteeeeee



millones muertos de hambre en el mundo
millones sin derechos, torturados, violadas, asesinados
palestina, guantánamo, irak... la lista es interminable...

QUE POCO, PERO QUE POCO ME IMPORTAN LOS ABUELETES YANKEES!

por cierto... para los entendidos... ha llegado el momento de invertir en conservas isabel?


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Feb 2009)

kaxkamel dijo:


> millones muertos de hambre en el mundo
> millones sin derechos, torturados, violadas, asesinados
> palestina, guantánamo, irak... la lista es interminable...
> 
> ...




No,pero si de diese el caso,cómpralas de marca blanca,of course!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> buenas tardes, traigo algo para entretenernos....
> 
> 
> 
> espero no llegar tarde!



por cierto, esta mañana un ejeprto de BKT decia que nos vemos en los 7700 ya mismo.... , como hago para pedir trabajo de lo de ellos?
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...2-de-morosidad-del-santander.html#post1423620


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

......... :


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

Economía/Empresas.- Standard & Poor's coloca en perspectiva negativa el 'rating' de ThyssenKrupp. europapress.es

Economía/Finanzas.- (Ampl) Botin dice que Santander es "una víctima más" de Madoff y que los juicios no le preocupan. europapress.es


----------



## Misterio (5 Feb 2009)

S&P verde, todavía acabaremos en 8400


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Feb 2009)

Cerrando cortos.

Como broma usera ya vale


----------



## chudire (5 Feb 2009)

No, si ya sabía yo que cuando estaba tan claro ponerse corto en seguida vienen las recuperaciones.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Feb 2009)

percebe dijo:


> Me puedes decir como meterlos en el ProReal?



Simplemente con tener primero el prorealtime instalado (java), al darte de alta con igmarkets, te coge los gráficos del proreal. 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Bueno .... bueno... ya hecho efecto la llamada... hummmmm IBerdrola y ENDESA vamos bien!


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

Hay que tener fe muchachos, hay que tener fe... :o



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (5 Feb 2009)

había que tener 00
pero los que han entrado a 5,68 en IBE están ganando 15 cent ahora mismo

IBE 5,83


----------



## percebe (5 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Simplemente con tener primero el prorealtime instalado (java), al darte de alta con igmarkets, te coge los gráficos del proreal.
> 
> Saludos...



muchas gracias


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Siempre es un centimo menos para comprar, pero merece la pena el riesgo.... Chameleon.... tendrías q haber vendido como yo, ayer .... y hoy de nuevo recompra... nos cuesta mucho pulsar el botón de vender.


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2009)

El mercado me trae loco últimamente, me esperaba un objetivo bastante más abajo y sin datos ni nada nos giramos y nos vamos a máximos en una sola vela, tiene narices la cosa.

¿seguro que no ha salido un dato bueno?


----------



## Hagen (5 Feb 2009)

Lo que se ha hecho ha sido una barrida de cortos...........

Esto va para abajo.


----------



## Misterio (5 Feb 2009)

Acabamos en verde a este paso, increíble en una hora de -3 y pico a casi nada ya.


----------



## chameleon (5 Feb 2009)

donpepito, ya, esq estoy en otras cosas, con la volatilidad que hay no me da tiempo

felicidades


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

Economía/Finanzas.- Botín dice que el Santander descarta "terminantemente" ampliar capital y no prevé hacer más compras. europapress.es


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

¿Que mamón está comprando SAN...? :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Lo que se ha hecho ha sido una barrida de cortos...........
> 
> Esto va para abajo.




JUAS, una barrida de cortos es un recorrido de 10-15 puntos, pero yo ahora mismo veo una vela con una diferencia de nada más y nada menos que 61 puntos.

Deben haber sacado una escoba para cachalotes.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Muchas gracias... especulamos mejor que quinientos Juanluís juntos!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> JUAS, una barrida de cortos es un recorrido de 10-15 puntos, pero yo ahora mismo veo una vela con una diferencia de nada más y nada menos que 61 puntos.
> 
> Deben haber sacado una escoba para cachalotes.



La excusa oficial es Wal-mart, pero Cárpatos dice que es un rebote técnico en el 815-20 del S&P...

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Dji en picado abierto cortos tef put 12 spot 14.19
> 
> Y los de CNBC como la vaca mirando el tren



¿Pero tú no tenías abiertos cortos en TEF desde hace más de un euro?


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La excusa oficial es Wal-mart, pero Cárpatos dice que es un rebote técnico en el 815-20 del S&P...
> 
> Saludos...




Pues los resultados de Wal-mart han salido sobre las 13:00 más o menos, ultimamente reaccionamos a todo con un retardo muy sospechoso.

Debe ser la escoba para cachalotes esa.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

primer intento sobre los 8000, pufado... 

a ver si todo marcha como debe, y mañana el ibex se come la de hoy y mañana juntas... 

soy de Bilbao! que pasa?


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

A las 16.30:

-Índice del Instituto del Ciclo Económico ECRI.

Valoración: 2.

Repercusión en bolsa: es uno de los indicadores más fiables para anticipar el momento del ciclo económico. Los operadores lo quieren lo más alto posible.



como ha salido este????


----------



## Misterio (5 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> A las 16.30:
> 
> -Índice del Instituto del Ciclo Económico ECRI.
> 
> ...



Mañana te lo digo porque es para tomorrow


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Está claro que quieren tumbar a IBERDROLA, BSN BI ha echado + 5 millones hoy....


----------



## SNB4President (5 Feb 2009)

Es evidente que esta subidita y la probable de mañana es para coger fuerzas para bajar el lunes que viene, que no olvidemos que es luna llena.


----------



## percebe (5 Feb 2009)

Ya me parecia a mi raro , Estaba demasiado claro la bajada de hoy vaya avion que han maquillado


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

fe hamijos... fe... 












Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Feb 2009)

Mañana los cuartos se juegan a las 14:30h

Datos completos de empleo de Estados Unidos de enero
Creación de empleo no agrícola:
Dato previo: -524.000. *Previsión: -520.000.*

A ver que tal sale... yo apuesto por -600.000. Acto seguido al "carreful" a por latún... 

Saludos...

PD: Ya os explicaré la casa que me estoy mirando de alquiler... puedes almacenar toneladas de víveres...


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Esto es de.... ingenuos.... deberían de ejercerlos y pagar ... no dicen que la acción está muyyyyy barata!

*Los consejeros del Santander no ejercen sus opciones del Plan I-06
*


Ana Patricia Botín y Francisco Luzón no han ejercitado sus opciones de compra de títulos enmarcadas en el Plan I-06. Botín tenía la posibilidad de adquirir 293.692 acciones, mientras que Luzón tenía derecho a 339.400. El precio fijado en este plan de incentivos para directivos y altos cargos (I-06) es de 9,09 euros.


----------



## Hagen (5 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues los resultados de Wal-mart han salido sobre las 13:00 más o menos, ultimamente reaccionamos a todo con un retardo muy sospechoso.
> 
> Debe ser la escoba para cachalotes esa.



Habria que poner la foto de liberar a willi

La mano de dios actua a partir de las 21:00


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

9 euros? que barato? igual esperan al 3x1 del mismo carrefour de "lascosasasucacuce" ??


----------



## Misterio (5 Feb 2009)

Ya está claro lo que ha originado esta increíble subida. Todo se ha debido a rumores en el sentido de que el plan de rescate suspendería la valoración de toda la porquería a precio de mercado. Ojo porque esta era la medida soñada por los bancos, los hedge y por todo el mundo. Pero debe quedar claro que era solo un rumor, imaginen si algún día fuera de verdad.


Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Ya está claro lo que ha originado esta increíble subida. Todo se ha debido a rumores en el sentido de que el plan de rescate suspendería la valoración de toda la porquería a precio de mercado. Ojo porque esta era la medida soñada por los bancos, los hedge y por todo el mundo. Pero debe quedar claro que era solo un rumor, imaginen si algún día fuera de verdad.
> 
> 
> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets



White House Now Plans Limited Bank Aid Package - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Tenemos que cerrar en verde, EUROPA está casí a puntito.


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tenemos que cerrar en verde, EUROPA está casí a puntito.





De eso nada monada... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

El cuidador ha ido a comprar unos cuantos botes de maquillaje pro-ibex35! professional set... resultados en 10 minutos!


----------



## chameleon (5 Feb 2009)

ya te lo he dicho alguna vez, tienes buen ojo


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

vuelve a por los 8000 otra vez desde el minisuelo de 7970


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Es analisis agenciero fundamental.... yo comparto... no como otros que van con secretitos..... mulder!!!!!!


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2009)

Pues el Stoxx al final ha podido cerrar el gap, pero esto me suena a preparación para tendencia bajista, a cada rato que pasa dudo mucho más de la tendencia alcista en curso. No se dejen engañar por la escoba de cachalotes, esto ha sido el petardazo final de un ciclo.


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues el Stoxx al final ha podido cerrar el gap, pero esto me suena a preparación para tendencia bajista, a cada rato que pasa dudo mucho más de la tendencia alcista en curso. No se dejen engañar por la escoba de cachalotes, esto ha sido el petardazo final de un ciclo.





y basado en un rumor sobre comprar caca a precio de oro... :o 




Saludos


----------



## farruko (5 Feb 2009)

El rumor ,de carpatos

Mercado de Bonos
17:25:59 h.
Rumores [Imprimir] Serenity markets



He hecho una encuesta de urgencia sobre el rumor, y todas las manos fuertes de EEUU consultadas me dicen lo mismo, si ese rumor fuera verdad podría originar un subidón en el sectorial bancario de los históricos, es la medida soñada por todos.


17:14:25 h.
¿Qué pasa? [Imprimir] Serenity markets



Ya está claro lo que ha originado esta increíble subida. Todo se ha debido a rumores en el sentido de que el plan de rescate suspendería la valoración de toda la porquería a precio de mercado. Ojo porque esta era la medida soñada por los bancos, los hedge y por todo el mundo. Pero debe quedar claro que era solo un rumor, imaginen si algún día fuera de verdad.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Tonuel.... es mejor estar dentro.... porra para final SESIÓN IBEX...

-0,35%


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel.... es mejor estar dentro.... porrar para final del IBEX...
> 
> -0,35%




Con que acabe en rojo me conformo... 


Saludos


----------



## farruko (5 Feb 2009)

tras el rumor ,el fondo motetario avisa que hay que eliminar los activos toxicos de la contabilidad
#

11:30 a.m.

No 'decisive breakthrough' in battle to end bank crisis: IMF
#

11:30 a.m.

'Good start' made in fiscal effort to combat downturn: IMF
#

11:30 a.m.

IMF urges swift removal of toxic assets from bank books


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

pues que los lleven a perdidas y quiebren los que tengan que quebrar


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

-0,65% Final.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

El jop... del BSN BI ha recomprado en SUBASTA, así que mañana hay subidón... Chameleon vamos para arriba!

BSN BI +1.951.283 -4.994.928 vendidas hoy -3.043.645


----------



## farruko (5 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues que los lleven a perdidas y quiebren los que tengan que quebrar



Geithner avisa que no pretenden nacionalizar bancos, y que estudiará formulas para la valoración de activos.
La FED comunica que podría comprar deuda pública.
Limitan el salario a los directivos de banca.
Mas pistas ?


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

*Enel podría firmar el préstamo de 8.000 millones para Endesa*


La eléctrica italiana está cerca de cerrar un préstamo de 8.000 millones de euros para financiar la compra del 25% de Endesa en manos de Acciona. Sería con un grupo de 12 bancos esta semana. La financiación aumentará la probabilidad de que Enel compre esa participación por 11.000 millones.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

*Iberdrola Deutsche Bank rebaja precio objetivo de 10 a 6,9 y recomienda mantener *

Antes de abrir el IBEX


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *Iberdrola Deutsche Bank rebaja precio objetivo de 10 a 6,9 y recomienda mantener *



eso ha sido a las 9.00 A.M.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Ya... si solo lo pongo para documentar la caída.


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

Off topic:

¿Qué caducidad tiene las latas de atún...? :




Saludos


----------



## Sleepwalk (5 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Off topic:
> 
> ¿Qué caducidad tiene las latas de atún...? :
> 
> ...



Hola, me has hecho levantarme a mirarlo.....de 4 a 6 años por lo general.
Saludos desde Valencia.
Pd: he mirado Atún Calvo


----------



## farruko (5 Feb 2009)

17:56:49 h.
Rumores [Imprimir] Serenity markets
Ahora se dice que Obama anunciará el lunes la creación del Bad bank.


Si hay cierre de cortos en banca con tan poco volumen se puede montar una buena.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

esto tiene mala pinta


para mi


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

Subiendo como la espuma... :o



Saludos


----------



## El_Presi (5 Feb 2009)

ay los rumores, anunciando la creación del banco malo el lunes, para que mañana no nos vayamos a los infiernos con los datos del desempleo


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

baaaaaannnncooooooooo.....maaaaaaaalooooooooo "lease con voz de homer babeando"


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

por un lado os meto, pero por otro os doy:

Has Obama shut down the party on Wall Street?


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2009)

Por eso, "nuestra posición de liquidez y de capital nos proporciona una situación confortable" para el desarrollo de nuestras actividades, dijo Botín, que tranquilizó a los clientes del banco al asegurar que "no tienen que preocuparse por la seguridad de sus ahorros o por disponer de créditos para proyectos viables".

Por último, y ante la evolución de la cotización bursátil del banco, cuyas acciones "están muy baratas", Botín se mostró convencido de que "el mercado terminará distinguiendo al Santander y reconociendo su valor".


Botin dixit


----------



## chameleon (5 Feb 2009)

no nos chupemos las pollas todavía
hace falta una super caída a 7900 del ibex en febrero

y la subida que venga ahora tiene tope en 9000/9100 del ibex, 870 sp etc etc


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2009)

¡Calentito señores, calentito se lo traigo yo!

He estado reanalizándolo todo Stoxx y S&P para comprender bien que tipo de tendencia tenemos y hacia donde nos vamos, pues bien, la tendencia es alcista pero aun así no tenía el gráfico de la situación bien pintado.

He tratado de enfocar una tendencia bajista de todas las formas posibles para asegurarme y no, no lo he conseguido, nunca me cuadraban las cosas. Puede que tengamos tendencia bajista la semana que viene (o no), pero esta no toca.

Todo sigue alcista y ahora lo veo más claro, mañana podríamos tener la última vuelta de tuerca de toda la tendencia, aunque aun veo los objetivos algo lejos como para llegar en un día, apostaría al lunes como la jornada en la que terminaremos la actual tendencia y empezaremos la corrección.

Tras la corrección podríamos seguir subiendo, pero eso ya lo veremos más adelante.

Dentro de un rato les cuento como veo el día para mañana.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Feb 2009)

Me he liberado de mis Mapfre y estoy fuera, ¡quiero volver a entrar!, no sé que comprar mañana... ¿alguna recomendación de los expertos?


----------



## Hagen (5 Feb 2009)

Lo siento, no me creo lo del bad bank, segun decia un analista serían Trilions, ni billions..... no se cuantos ceros, pero muchos mas que los de mi cuenta.

No puede Obama atacar a los bancos un dia, y ponerles puentes de plata al dia siguiente.


----------



## Kujire (5 Feb 2009)

*Faq*

Woow! han corrido los sentimientos por aki hoy eh? , bueno ahora más calmados echadle un ojo a este post. Por cierto, enhorabueno a los IberTroleros, mañana rally.

He recogido algunas preguntas que los usuarios "amablemente" nos ha dejado en la FAQ y también por el foro, en relación a las ideas/conceptos básicos que los analistas/expertos burbujistas de "Habéis visto el Ibex?" han expuesto, os las dejo por aqui:



> 2.- Qué es un Leoncio?, si no soy un Leoncio, que soy?
> 
> 4.- Cuáles son los datos fundamentales? inflación? ,paro?, etc?
> 
> ...




Como podéis observar preguntas como "si no soy un Leoncio ... Qué soy?" .. denota lo desamparadas que están las gacelillas, vagando por la sabana bursátil ... sin ni siquiera ser conscientes de su existencia, con *los riesgos(de ser fileteadas por JuanLui's)* que ello conlleva.

Ayuden pues a estas gacelillas a iniciarse al redil bursátil


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me he liberado de mis Mapfre y estoy fuera, ¡quiero volver a entrar!, *no sé que comprar mañana*... ¿alguna recomendación de los expertos?





Cómprate un libro... :o




Saludos


----------



## Hagen (5 Feb 2009)

Kujire,

De verdad que ha llegado el rumor del bad bank???

gracias


----------



## percebe (5 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Cómprate un libro... :o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eres la polla tonuel


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Feb 2009)

a las buenas noches ,al final hemos parado la hemorragia,pero que conste que he llegado a acojonarme de verdad..si el dji aguanta empezaremos ganando y me imagino que seran los banquitos los que tiren del carro,yo sigo manteniendo mi objetivo para las ibertrolas a 6,05....cabezon que es uno
saludos y buen trading


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2009)

> 2.- Qué es un Leoncio?, si no soy un Leoncio, que soy?



Pues eres una gacela, los leoncios (o leones) son aquellos que te venden las acciones y quienes te las recompran luego, normalmente el mercado de la bolsa siempre es un tira y afloja entre estos dos bandos. Los leoncios suelen ser los dueños de grandes empresas o los grandes fondos. Ellos son los que tienen la información, los que despliegan los rumores y los que están detrás de informaciones de la prensa para calentar valores. Incluso en mercados bajistas como el actual son los que hacen aparecer informaciones de que el mercado 'ya ha llegado al suelo'. El resto somos los pringados que no tenemos información y compramos con la esperanza de ganar algo.



> 4.- Cuáles son los datos fundamentales? inflación? ,paro?, etc?



Hay muchos, producción industrial, IPC, productividad, costes salariales, PMI, etc. Mejor mira en alguna web la información sobre estos datos. Algunos suelen mover más mercado que otros. No es recomendable entrar al mercado al calor de estos datos, ni antes ni después.



> 5.- Qué es "operar", cómo se hace?



Operar es comprar o vender, se necesita un broker de acciones o derivados para hacerlo, cualquier banco tiene una sección broker, pero los hay independientes.



> 5.5.- Herramientas para seguir las cotizaciones en tiempo real? (del IBEX? y otros índices?)



Hay muchas páginas que ofrecen cotizaciones en tiempo real. Si hablamos de gráficos normalmente Visualchart, prorealtime, o algún otro programa, hay muchos pero todos cobran mensualmente por estos datos, aunque dan un tiempo en demo.



> 6.- Qué son las recomendaciones de las agencias? dónde ser pueden ver?



Hay muchas páginas web sobre economía donde dan este tipo de recomendaciones.



> 7.- Qué datos manejamos para el corto plazo?



Solo el precio y el volumen, todo lo demás son excusas para embelesar.



> 9.- Cuales serían los gastos y/o comisiones razonables para operar con un broker on-line?



Eso es algo que debe ver cada uno y además varía con el tiempo, tanto en brokers como en precios, hay que mirar varios, probar y si convence adelante con ellos.



> 10.- Qué es un STOP?



Un stop es una orden automática de venta (aunque también las hay de compra) en un nivel determinado de un valor para que cuando el precio llegue a ese nivel se dispare automáticamente su venta. Los stops son completamente automáticos en futuros y en los mercados de acciones del extranjero, en España un stop lo provee el broker, pero cuidado, no son realmente automáticos y podrían no ejecutarse en el nivel exacto al que están puestos, esto depende normalmente de la liquidez del valor.



> 11.- Qué es el el famoso gap de Mulder? cómo se cierra?, Siempre se cierra? Qué sucede si no se cierra?



El gap es la diferencia de precios que se da entre el cierre de un día y el siguiente, entre medio de esa diferencia no hay nada. Normalmente se suele cerrar esa diferencia durante el mismo día, aunque a veces podría cerrarse al siguiente. Cerrar un gap significa 'llenar' el hueco entre el precio de cierre del día anterior y la apertura del corriente durante la sesión.



> 12.- Cómo se gana en una bolsa a la baja?



Poniéndose corto, se trata de empezar vendiendo para terminar comprando, de ahí que se le llame también venta en descubierto (vendemos algo que no tenemos para luego comprarlo). La diferencia entre el precio de venta y el precio de la posterior compra es nuestro resultado, si el precio baja ganamos, si el precio sube perdemos.

En España solo se puede operar con cortos mediante derivados, es decir, futuros, CFD's, warrants, opciones, ETF's, etc. En el extranjero esto se puede hacer de forma totalmente transparente también con acciones, podemos venderlas (ponernos cortos) del mismo modo que podemos comprarlas (ponernos largos).


----------



## Kujire (5 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Kujire,
> 
> De verdad que ha llegado el rumor del bad bank???
> 
> gracias



Hola Hagen

Hace tiempo que se sabe que esa puede ser una solución:, recuerdo que fué Gordon Brown el que propuso esta solución cuando veía que las acciones de los bancos y la libra no valían tanto como el papel higiénico. Ahí fué cuando hubo rumor. 

Lo que hay hoy es casi la confirmación de que va a haber algo como un bad bank. Quizá no como en un principio era la idea del Bad Bank, por un problema de cash(4T$??), pero el bank bank no será más que un a pata de la silla que Tim está preparando, se supone para ser presentado el Lunes a lo pronto. 

Los rumores son:

1.- Garantizar los depósitos y los créditos en los balances de los bancos por el gob.
2.- Emplear el resto del TARP en facilitar cŕedito a las empresas y familias a través de una agencia estatal(esto también iría para los estados y cities)
3.- Reducir los márgenes en los tipos hipotecarios, para estabilizar el mercado hipotecario, leasing a los propietarios insolventes ...
4,. Bad bank como garantía para que los bancos no tengan que hacer un mark-to-market ahora, es decir, eliminar del balance de los bancos los activos más tóxicos con límite

Bueno, el problema de Bad Bank es cómo valorar los activos, es deicr, materializar la pérdida definitivamente, por lo tanto no creo que se lleve a cabo en su totalidad. Pero creo que lo que pretende Tim es generar un estado de confianza, es decir, algo como la lotería, "sabes que no te va a tocar pero tienes al ilusión de que te toque y por eso no dejas de jugar"

saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Feb 2009)

he encontrado esta opinion en otro foro sobre cintra...hoy lo ha hecho muy bien y puede que todavia le quede recorrido....
CINTRA... 

No lo está haciendo nada mal hoy la cotizada del Ibex-35 filial de autopistas de Ferrovial (+2.50%s). Ayer nos dejaba el cierre (+4.35%s) una pauta de velas de implicación alcista en forma de “bullish harami” que hoy de momento se está confirmando. Pero si finalmente la sesión de hoy terminase +- como ahora habría construido otra pauta de velas de mayor implicación alcista en forma de “three inside up” que viendo el gráfico que seguimos dejaría al precio en parrilla de salida y por encima de la LT y recta directriz bajista rosada. Las divergencias alcistas que el oscilador RSI nos había dejado construidas a modo de señal de alerta positiva están igualmente en proceso de confirmación. Falta que el volumen acompañe el movimiento actual para que podamos otorgarle cierta fiabilidad y nos permita pensar en que ese máximo relevante decreciente anterior y los 4,24 € van a ser superados. A partir de ahí pensamos que el precio podría despegar de forma clara. Veamos pues si ese positivo escenario que está construyendo el valor revierte o no sobre el precio en forma de subidas.
: 
saludos...


----------



## chameleon (5 Feb 2009)

yo creo que no puede despegar, la necesitan baja para el canje de acciones con ferrovial
tienen que hundirla a los infiernos otra vez, creo que es tarde para meterse


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Feb 2009)

yo pensaba igual.....pero ya ha pasado de 4,17 y con el ibex en contra,veremos mañana que hace.....os dejo mas comentarios al respecto 
Actualizamos el gráfico de la cotizada del Ibex-35 que estamos siguiendo para que se pueda ver por dónde va ya el precio respecto a las referencias que anteriormente estábamos comentando. Ahí se ve como de momento aguanta por encima de los 4,14/4,15 € y en disposición está de poder asaltar a los 4,25 €, donde a parte de cubrir el gap bajista que tiene pendiente entraría en contacto con la resistencia que le ofrece el suelo del canal azul. Ahora mismo sube un 3.98%s hasta los 4,18 € en una sesión en la que ha conseguido el precio aguantar el envite bajista del mercado, lo que de momento invita a pensar que esas resistencias podrían terminar cayendo. A ver qué tal se da el cierre.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Feb 2009)

y el volumen de hoy....
Descripción Titulos Compra Titulos Venta DIferencia C/V 
CVX MA 928.617 127.578 801.039 
SGV MA 186.586 78.431 108.155 
BBVA BI 187.930 87.304 100.626 
IBS MA 75.000 0 75.000 
MBC MA 33.700 3.243 30.457 
BCY MA 209.609 188.044 21.565 
BYM MA 183.228 166.138 17.090 
BFI BA 18.500 7.680 10.820 
BIC MA 8.851 500 8.351 
CAI BA 25.856 18.707 7.149 
BTO MA 7.000 1.016 5.984 
BIC BA 59.039 53.500 5.539 
CMD MA 990 0 990 
BSN VL 500 500 0 
BPI MA 10.000 10.000 0 
ADP BA 439.362 439.362 0 
VEN VL 2.000 2.000 0 
GCO BA 4.600 4.800 -200 
INT BA 0 602 -602 
LNK MA 1.000 2.733 -1.733 
ABA BA 15.000 17.205 -2.205 
NOR MA 0 2.400 -2.400 
ZAR MA 0 2.506 -2.506 
ACF MA 67.865 70.474 -2.609 
CBS BA 3.000 6.000 -3.000 
ACA BA 0 3.003 -3.003 
BFS MA 6.000 10.000 -4.000 
SFT MA 3.902 7.997 -4.095 
CAI VL 0 4.154 -4.154 
IBS BA 36.435 40.596 -4.161 
MVR BI 5.652 10.054 -4.402 
GSM VL 1.100 6.118 -5.018 
MLC MA 96.855 102.968 -6.113 
BRC MA 16.334 24.625 -8.291 
EUP MA 0 8.632 -8.632 
GVC BA 0 10.000 -10.000 
IMV MA 0 10.000 -10.000 
NOR BI 1.250 12.400 -11.150 
BBVA MA 38.934 50.219 -11.285 
ACF BA 3.800 15.730 -11.930 
BTO BI 1.000 14.710 -13.710 
BIN MA 8.750 25.910 -17.160 
CAI BI 150 17.550 -17.400 
BSN MA 735 21.934 -21.199 
FBK MA 0 54.597 -54.597 
SGA MA 96.511 153.232 -56.721 
JPM MA 0 62.312 -62.312 
WRG MA 40.953 106.137 -65.184 
INT VL 54.664 123.314 -68.650 
MOR MA 109.505 188.156 -78.651 
SGV BA 240.248 323.419 -83.171 
BSN BI 60.742 148.882 -88.140 
RT4 MA 32.980 133.431 -100.451 
MVR MA 71.603 183.993 -112.390 
DBS MA 148.129 379.669 -231.540


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

hombre GAP bnacariamente hablando tambien es otra cosa.... no olviden el link que les puse a la mañana para las Fucks esas


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

bueno, hablemos de cosas importantes... hay que mojarse:

mañana la bolsa.... porrilla,


azku: la mayor caida del año, -5%


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Feb 2009)

festival:-1,5% ni chicha ni limonada y abriendo al alza


----------



## Kujire (5 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... Madoff mess*

Os dejo la lista de clientes de Bernie, ... antes de que Bernie los desplumara tenían plata y podrían ser un buen partido ... ahora me temo que no

Lista de Clientes de Bernie


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

festival: -1,5%
azku: la mayor caida del año, -5%
tonuel: F5 forever..., -10%



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> bueno, hablemos de cosas importantes... hay que mojarse:
> 
> mañana la bolsa.... porrilla,
> 
> ...




Aquí se presenta el eterno discrepante... 

Mañana abriremos a la baja (en el Ibex también  ) o planos y bajaremos en los primeros momentos buscando cerrar el gap que nos queda muy cerquita (esto no va por el Ibex), si se abre con un recorrido de cierta envergadura podríamos llegar rápido para girarnos algo más abajo y volver a las subidas, pero como normalmente las mañanas consisten en espesos laterales podemos especular con una apertura de corto recorrido y nos enfrascaremos en pasar soportes una y otra vez lenta y pausadamente mientras nos ponemos 'guapas' para los gringos.

La tarde no creo que sea un calco de la de hoy pero se subirá fuerte aunque no tan rápido, hacia el final de la sesión europea deberíamos girarnos y bajar para empezar el lunes con los cortos a punto.

Hay cierto riesgo de empezar el día con un poderoso gap al alza y empezar subiendo fuerte pero no lo veo tan probable sin la ayuda de los americanos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Feb 2009)

os habeis pasado por alto este noticion...mañana iberdrola tiene que subir si o si
El Autobús Iberdrola inicia en Lejona (Vizcaya) su recorrido por España para fomentar el desarrollo sostenible
18:35
El Autobús Iberdrola ha iniciado en Lejona (Vizcaya) el recorrido que tiene previsto realizar durante 2009 por todos los municipios españoles donde desarrolla su actividad con el objetivo de fomentar entre sus clientes y la sociedad en general el desarrollo sostenible, según anunció hoy la empresa.

me voy a estudiar...que la fuerza os acompañe


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Feb 2009)

festival: -1,5%
azku: la mayor caida del año, -5%
las cosas a su cauce: -5,5%
tonuel: F5 forever..., -10%

PD: Necesito que pierda al menos 450 puntos para cerrar por debajo de 8000  si no pierdo la otra porra.... 
PD2: Mañana no creo que me conecte, pero lo intentaré seguir por intereconomía... el sábado me tocará leer cientos de post (como toda caida a los infiernos merece... )
PD3: Voy a intentar informarme de las mejores ofertas de latún...

Saludos y suerte...


----------



## Kujire (5 Feb 2009)

*a la porrilla ...*

festival: -1,5%
azku: la mayor caida del año, -5%
tonuel: F5 forever..., -10%
las cosas a su cauce: -5,5%
Kujire: +2.1% (... que es finde y necesito la pasta para ... compras)


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

joder, os he contagiado a algunos o que?

mucho confiamos en el paro, seguro que no nos falla... tercer mes consecutivo por encima de 500mil e igual llegamos a 700?


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> joder, os he contagiado a algunos o que?
> 
> mucho confiamos en el paro, seguro que no nos falla... tercer mes consecutivo por encima de 500mil e igual llegamos a 700?





Hay que tener fe... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

se prepara para mañana bonita para uno que yo me sé:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ta-de-compensacion-de-santander-en-madof.html


otros:
BBVA decide congelar el sueldo sus altos directivos en 2009 - 5/02/09 - elEconomista.es auqnue un 0% tampoco es mucho con ipc a 1%... lo suyo era bajarse un 10% como hizo el athletic de bilbao... y el etxebarria que juega gratis el año que viene


----------



## Kujire (5 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... Otro que no paga impuestos*

Otro nominado de Obama tiene problemas con el Fisco, esto hace ..... dejarme contar 1,2.3,..... 4 !!!. En este caso, ha sido el marido de esta señora al que se le olvidó de pagar 64K$ en impuestos .... dónde pone el ojo Obama encuentra oro, de momento el estado ha recuperado unos 300.000$ en impuestos. *Y dice que está disgustado? debería sonreir coño!!*



> ... por supuesto su nominación ha sido pospuesta hasta que por lo menos pague lo que debe ....



Y estos son los progres de US!! ... hacienda somos todos .... pero que paguen otros ... _cuando aki los impuestos no llegan a la mitad de lo que se paga en España:_


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Otro nominado de Obama tiene problemas con el Fisco, esto hace ..... dejarme contar 1,2.3,..... 4 !!!. En este caso, ha sido el marido de esta señora al que se le olvidó de pagar 64K$ en impuestos .... dónde pone el ojo Obama encuentra oro, de momento el estado ha recuperado unos 300.000$ en impuestos. *Y dice que está disgustado? debería sonreir coño!!*
> 
> Y estos son los progres de US!! ... hacienda somos todos .... pero que paguen otros ... _cuando aki los impuestos no llegan a la mitad de lo que se paga en España:_




Digo yo que ese hombre (Obama) debería haberse dedicado a trabajar como inspector de Hacienda, seguro que no se le escapaba ¡ni uno! 

Con que le cayeran bien y sintiera confianza hacia ellos ya lo tendría blanco y en botella.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2009)

ahora entiendo porque no hay dinero en USA, porque nadie paga sus impuestos!!


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Mi aportación... + 1,83% Verde IBERDROLERO con un toque azul ENDESERO.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

*Exane BNP confía en la fortaleza del balance y en la buena reputación de Iberdrola*

Recomienda sobreponderar el valor, con un precio objetivo de 7,5 euros

05/02/2009 - 16:51 - MADRID, 05 FEB. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Iberdrola presenta resultados anuales el próximo 17 de febrero, y los analistas de Exane BNP Paribas esperan que de a conocer un beneficio neto de 2.950 millones, un 25% más que el de 2007. Además, prevén los siguientes datos:

- Menor contribución del EBITDA de Scottish Power en 4T08 por la debilidad de la Libra.

- Trimestre débil en lo que actividades de generación se refiere por la caída de precios en España.

- Contribución al EBITDA de Energy East de 32 millones de euros.

- El BPA del conjunto del año será un 5% inferior al que se esperaba en un principio.

“Los inversores se centrarán en la deuda del grupo a diciembre de 2008, teniendo en cuenta que se incluirá por primera vez la consolidación de Energy East. También habrá que prestar atención a la implicación negativa del déficit de tarifas. Esperamos que Iberdrola cierre 2008 con una deuda neta de 27.900 millones de euros”, afirman.

Con todo ello, mantienen su recomendación de sobreponderar (p.o. 7,5 euros), ya que la compañía ha demostrado claramente su sólido balance de cuentas y la buena reputación que tiene en los mercados de bonos. Adicionalmente, su flexibilidad de CAPEX y su independencia de la influencia política deberían permitirle emerger en 2009 con un balance todavía más fuerte. El programa de recorte de costes de Scottish Power, finalmente, le permitirá sufrir lo justo en un contexto de caída de los precios mayoristas.


----------



## chameleon (5 Feb 2009)

Kujire: +2.1% (... que es finde y necesito la pasta para ... compras)
donpepito: + 1,83% Verde IBERDROLERO con un toque azul ENDESERO.
chame: +1,3%
festival: -1,5%
azku: la mayor caida del año, -5%
las cosas a su cauce: -5,5%
tonuel: F5 forever..., -10%

y pongo algunos grafiquitos para centrar objetivos, se estrecha el cerco...


----------



## chameleon (5 Feb 2009)

el 17 de feb es demasiado tarde para IBE, se encontrará con la directriz bajista, tienen que dar un adelanto de resultados antes...

para esa fecha espero estar esperando sentado la hecatombe, con mucha... mucha liquidez


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2009)

Mañana tendrán que adelantar algo, al estilo SAN......... algo hay en IBerdrola, quizás mañana subimos un +8,00% por sobreventa.... muchas agencias han soltado mucho, mucho papel.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Feb 2009)

muhahahahaha!dios te oiga don pepito, estos son los soportes y resistencias para mañana....Al cierre de la sesión Pivot: 8369.33. Resistencias: 8535.67, 8633.33,8799.67. Soportes: 8271.67, 8105.33,8007.67


----------



## Mulder (6 Feb 2009)

Mulder: +2.63% (es del Stoxx, pero lo asimilo al Ibex)
Kujire: +2.1% (... que es finde y necesito la pasta para ... compras)
donpepito: + 1,83% Verde IBERDROLERO con un toque azul ENDESERO.
chame: +1,3%
festival: -1,5%
azku: la mayor caida del año, -5%
las cosas a su cauce: -5,5%
tonuel: F5 forever..., -10%


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Feb 2009)

hoja de ruta de mañana: ojala se cumpliese!

Antes de abrir, la balanza comercial de Francia sale mediocre, no afecta... pero la produccion industrial inglesa mas tarde sale peor de lo esperado.... lo mismo que la produccion manufacturera... (perdemos el 1%). Mediodia, Alemania se para, cae su produccion industrial (caemos 1,5%) Infineon echará una mano durante el dia, al igual que News Corp (fox y WSJ, EL OCIO HAMIJOS SE HUNDE y las teles)

Hora de comer: paro de usa, casi 700.000 (perdemos los 8000)...


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Feb 2009)

por cierto, que ayer levantando este hilo:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ad-del-16-esto-ya-es-la-polla-donde-sera.html


me encontre con esto, en un post:
Ahorro Corporación calcula que el Ibex 35 subirá un 20 en 2009 | Noticias de la Bolsa



KUJIRE, crecen los enanos: Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg had surgery for pancreatic cancer today, raising questions over whether President Obama might have to pick a successor.
Supreme Court Justice Ginsburg has cancer surgery | Politics | Reuters


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Feb 2009)

Mulder: +2.63% (es del Stoxx, pero lo asimilo al Ibex)
Kujire: +2.1% (... que es finde y necesito la pasta para ... compras)
donpepito: + 1,83% Verde IBERDROLERO con un toque azul ENDESERO.
pecata minuta: +1,5%
chame: +1,3%
festival: -1,5%
azku: la mayor caida del año, -5%
las cosas a su cauce: -5,5%
tonuel: F5 forever..., -10%

No necesito mucha subida, solo tengo que sacar para comprarme el libro


----------



## donpepito (6 Feb 2009)

Buenos días muy alcistas!

*NIKKEI +1,60%*


----------



## Burbujeador (6 Feb 2009)

Mulder: +2.63% (es del Stoxx, pero lo asimilo al Ibex)
Kujire: +2.1% (... que es finde y necesito la pasta para ... compras)
donpepito: + 1,83% Verde IBERDROLERO con un toque azul ENDESERO.
pecata minuta: +1,5%
chame: +1,3%
festival: -1,5%
Burbujeador: -2%
azku: la mayor caida del año, -5%
las cosas a su cauce: -5,5%
tonuel: F5 forever..., -10%

Corto en el SAN.


----------



## Hagen (6 Feb 2009)

El conglomerado de medios News Corp, propiedad de Rupert Murdoch, reportó este jueves una pérdida neta en su segundo trimestre fiscal, por una depreciación de 8.400 millones de dólares en activos, entre ellos los de Dow Jones, y por una caída en los ingresos publicitarios.

News Corp registró una pérdida neta de 6.410 millones de dólares -2,45 dólares por acción- en el segundo trimestre finalizado el 31 de diciembre, frente a una utilidad neta de 832 millones de dólares, o de 27 centavos de dólar por papel, del mismo período del año pasado.


----------



## Hagen (6 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> hoja de ruta de mañana: ojala se cumpliese!
> 
> Antes de abrir, la balanza comercial de Francia sale mediocre, no afecta... pero la produccion industrial inglesa mas tarde sale peor de lo esperado.... lo mismo que la produccion manufacturera... (perdemos el 1%). Mediodia, Alemania se para, cae su produccion industrial (caemos 1,5%) Infineon echará una mano durante el dia, al igual que News Corp (fox y WSJ, EL OCIO HAMIJOS SE HUNDE y las teles)
> 
> Hora de comer: paro de usa, casi 700.000 (perdemos los 8000)...



La balanza comercial Francesa, peor de lo esperado


----------



## Bayne (6 Feb 2009)

Calentando REPSOL
En Intereconomía han adelantado la noticia de que han encontrado un importante yacimiento en el Golfo de México y de buena calidad


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Feb 2009)

a los buenos dias,esta apertura es de pobres,de pobres pauperrimos diria yo....como el santander no eche una mano nos vamos al rojo en un rato :


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Feb 2009)

esas cintraaaaaaaaaassss,como un cohete,acaban de cepillarse el soporte de 4,24...


----------



## Mulder (6 Feb 2009)

A los buenos días!

Veo que hoy el Stoxx ha arrancado fuerte abajo para girarse muy pronto, mientras tanto el ibex ya ha cogido la tendencia desde arriba. Ahora nos toca bajar durante la mañana hasta, por lo menos, el 2270 del Stoxx (estamos en 2315).

Parece que estos señores leoncios tienen ganas de volatilidad hoy. Dejaremos los laterales para antes del dato demoledor del día, por lo visto.

edito: hay cierta probabilidad de que ahora nos vayamos a la nubes, pero no creo que lo hagamos sin los gringos, además hay que corregir el exceso de ayer.


----------



## donpepito (6 Feb 2009)

*Citi baja a Repsol de 16 a 15 y repite 'mantener'


JPM baja a Santander de 7,7 a 6,3 y lo pone en 'neutral'*


----------



## chameleon (6 Feb 2009)

cachis, eso nos va a frenar mucho




> Enel se planta ante Acciona y le dice que no pagará más por Endesa
> La italiana realizará la oferta en dos semanas


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Feb 2009)

he entrado en cintra a 4,28...........elegi un mal dia para dejar de fumar


----------



## tonuel (6 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> he entrado en cintra a 4,28...........elegi un mal dia para dejar de fumar





En poco tiempo te veo en pelotillas por la calle... :o

Vended ahora que nos iremos al guano cuando nadie se lo espere, palabra de leoncio... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (6 Feb 2009)

De momento no están soltando mucho papel, comparado con la jornada de ayer -IBERDROLA-


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> De momento no están soltando mucho papel, comparado con la jornada de ayer -IBERDROLA-



me la tienen estrangulada a la pobre,si esto no cambia voy a aguantarla hasta las 2.00 mas o menos y luego vendo como sea ...me huele a chamusquina:


----------



## chameleon (6 Feb 2009)

Miguel Sebastián: "al Gobierno se le está acabando la paciencia con los bancos"

Miguel BLanco: "el PSOE tiene una paciencia ilimitada con las entidades financieras; es nuestro deber tratar de convencer a todo el mundo de que hay que remar en la misma dirección"
Rafael Mendez: "A estas alturas no le voy a decir al panadero cómo hacer pan, pero la banca saber cómo dar crédito"
Solbes: soy "muy tranquilo", tengo "paciencia para rato" no la pierdo "prácticamente nunca" 

Botín: los bancos harían un "flaco favor" a la economía española si concedieran créditos de forma irresponsable


Sebastián: no quiero "enseñar al panadero a hacer pan" (se achanta)

¿a qué están jugando?


----------



## Bayne (6 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> Miguel Sebastián: "al Gobierno se le está acabando la paciencia con los bancos"
> 
> Miguel BLanco: "el PSOE tiene una paciencia ilimitada con las entidades financieras; es nuestro deber tratar de convencer a todo el mundo de que hay que remar en la misma dirección"
> Rafael Mendez: "A estas alturas no le voy a decir al panadero cómo hacer pan, pero la banca saber cómo dar crédito"
> ...



Compañero, ¿este post no estaría mejor en el de ir-?


----------



## Hagen (6 Feb 2009)

cortitos abiertossss


----------



## tonuel (6 Feb 2009)

*¿Lo hueles hijo...?*













Saludos


----------



## donpepito (6 Feb 2009)

No.... el verde no se va a perder con tanta facilidad... no abras el saco, YET!


----------



## Hagen (6 Feb 2009)

Intereconomia.

bolinches pronostica 2000 puntos de caida a partir de la semana que viene.....

joer.......este a comprado guano para dar y tomar......

Recomienda Oro y Plata......... y yo diria que tambien las latas de atun, que brillan tambien


----------



## Mulder (6 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> Miguel Sebastián: "al Gobierno se le está acabando la paciencia con los bancos"
> 
> Miguel BLanco: "el PSOE tiene una paciencia ilimitada con las entidades financieras; es nuestro deber tratar de convencer a todo el mundo de que hay que remar en la misma dirección"
> Rafael Mendez: "A estas alturas no le voy a decir al panadero cómo hacer pan, pero la banca saber cómo dar crédito"
> ...




Desde luego sería mejor que te pasaras por el hilo de ir- o mejor que mires en el blog de blichón, para una lectura ausente de 'polvo y grasa' forera


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Feb 2009)

Buenos días
Quiero sangre



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Pero tú no tenías abiertos cortos en TEF desde hace más de un euro?



Tuve que cerrarlos aprisa y corriendo.
Toda la semana los analistas daban profit warnings sobre tef y abrí cortos porque caía a gusto.
Luego tef anunció aumento de dividendo jugoso y consiguió calentar el valor.

Tablas al final.


----------



## donpepito (6 Feb 2009)

IBERDROLA no va a tocar de nuevo los 5,68€ ... el paro en USA va a ser mejor de lo esperado, mis fuentes no se equivocan.


----------



## wsleone (6 Feb 2009)

Mitsubishi UFJ, primer banco de Japón, anunció hoy unas pérdidas netas de 134.100 millones de yenes (1.470 millones de dólares) en el último trimestre mientras que de abril a diciembre tuvo también pérdidas netas de 42.070 millones de yenes (463 millones de dólares).

Sigue la noticia en El mayor banco nipón presenta sus primeras pérdidas netas en Cincodias.com


----------



## tonuel (6 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> IBERDROLA no va a tocar de nuevo los 5,68€ ... el paro en USA va a ser mejor de lo esperado, *mis fuentes no se equivocan*.





*Cómprale unas gafas nuevas con las plusvalias... *:o










Saludos


----------



## chameleon (6 Feb 2009)

uf perdón, me he equivocado... 

2000 puntos son muchos puntos no?


----------



## Mulder (6 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> IBERDROLA no va a tocar de nuevo los 5,68€ ... el paro en USA va a ser mejor de lo esperado, mis fuentes no se equivocan.




Yo sospecho que si no sale demasiado malo es un dato que ya está bastante descontado, nos caeríamos un poco para cumplir y luego a seguir con los largos.

Eso es lo que me estoy oliendo, demasiada expectación y demasiado sentimiento contrario, este dato va a ser un auténtico caramelo para leoncios.


----------



## donpepito (6 Feb 2009)

Los bancos están haciendo de lastre....


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Intereconomia.
> 
> bolinches pronostica 2000 puntos de caida a partir de la semana que viene.....
> 
> ...



Bolinches es un crack y lo lleva diciendo todo el otoño que Ibex 6000 y lo que te rondaré.Tiene una apuesta abierta con la presentadora.
Es de los poquitos analistas honestos.
Mientras los demás analistas recomendaban comprar deuda corporativa y tecnológicas,nuestro héroe abogaba por estar con los chalecos salvavidas a mano.

Un ser impagable
saludos


----------



## Riviera (6 Feb 2009)

Cintra esta aguantando toda la mañana los 4,30 como una jabata y el san comprando.A ver si me armo con un poco de valor


----------



## Mulder (6 Feb 2009)

Hoy Azcuna no nos acierta ni el color del caballo blanco de Santiago 

De Cárpatos:



> Datos Reino Unido [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Precios de producción sube en enero un +0,1%, pero un +3,5% en interanual. Se esperaba una bajada del -0,1%.




edito: ahora si 



> Datos Reino Unido [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Producción industrial -1,7%, peor de lo esperado.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Feb 2009)

[Acciona acepta 8.000 millones de Enel por Endesa
/SIZE]


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Feb 2009)

Algunos analistas no pierden de vista que, eventualmente, Enel tenga que lanzar una opa por el 8% de capital flotante que hay de minoritarios, lo que le encarecería la compra de Endesa en más de 3.000 millones.
En principio, con los 8.000 millones de financiación, y los dividendos de Endesa, Enel cubriría, en efectivo, los 11.100 millones que pide Acciona por su opción de venta adelantada. Pero Enel quiere aprovechar el deseo de Acciona de quedarse con activos renovables de Endesa, y aminorar, en todo lo posible, el coste en efectivo de la operación.

Es precisamente en la valoración de las renovables donde está el escollo (financiero, y de calendario). Acciona quiere que Enel le haga una propuesta concreta de precios de esas renovables, que algunos bancos de inversión valoran entre 3.000 y 3.400 millones.

Acto seguido, Acciona quiere tomarse un tiempo (al menos dos semanas) para decidir, uno a uno, si compra cada activo. Ahí le echará un pulso a Enel, diciéndole que, si encuentra otro comprador dispuesto a pagar más, que venda esas renovables, y en lugar de activos, le de dinero. Por otra parte, a Acciona le gustaría cobrar el máximo de dividendos. Estos tienen mejor fiscalidad que si Enel le paga por las acciones de Endesa. Acciona podría alcanzar entre 1.600 millones y 1.700 millones de plusvalías brutas


----------



## tonuel (6 Feb 2009)

¿No se mete nadie más...? 

Cuando venga el tio del mazo no quedará ningún resto de las gacelillas... :



Saludos


----------



## Misterio (6 Feb 2009)

Datos Alemania	[Imprimir]	



Producción industrial -4,6%, mucho peor que el -2,5% esperado. Vaya dato más negativo

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

Para ir haciendo boca para las 14:30, aunque ayer se pasaron el dato de los subsidios por el forro hoy si sale malo el dato se inventan otro rumor y listo.


----------



## Hagen (6 Feb 2009)

A veces veo muertos!!!!!!!

A veces me pregunto porque no abrimos a las 15:30 y nos quitamos la milonga pachanguera, asi por la mañana de tapas.


----------



## javso (6 Feb 2009)

Pues sí, hay poco que rascar hoy. Repsol podía haber animado un poco la cosa con el yacimiento ese de Mexico, pero no ha cuajado mucho.


----------



## Hagen (6 Feb 2009)

javso dijo:


> Pues sí, hay poco que rascar hoy. Repsol podía haber animado un poco la cosa con el yacimiento ese de Mexico, pero no ha cuajado mucho.



Es que es el cuento del lobo..... semana si y semana tambien

La proxima bolsa que sea de cacique o brugal.

Ya veras como sube, solo tienen que agujerear en el golfo pero hacia cuba


----------



## chameleon (6 Feb 2009)

pues a mi me da que el dato va a salir malo pero mejor de lo esperado
y entonces subimos hoy mismo hasta 8700 del ibex y seguimos con la fiesta el lunes

terrible el dato de alemania, pero parece que ellos están mirando el paro en USA, que son al final quienes les compran los coches...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> A veces veo muertos!!!!!!!
> 
> A veces me pregunto porque no abrimos a las 15:30 y nos quitamos la milonga pachanguera, asi por la mañana de tapas.



pues si,esto aburre a las ovejas............
!quiero accion en mis acciones!


----------



## wsleone (6 Feb 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Para ir haciendo boca para las 14:30, aunque ayer se pasaron el dato de los subsidios por el forro hoy si sale malo el dato se inventan otro rumor y listo.



Hasta pasados unos días después de que Obama anuncie su paquete de ayudas, seguiremos con rumores y zarandajas. Pero una vez aprobado el plan no habrá sitio para los rumores e historias varias porque ya estará dicho y aprobado todo lo que se tenía que decir y aprobar (parezco Magdalena Alvarez  ) ; entonces será la caída a la guanomierda


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... Capitolio*

Hoy, además del paro ....tenemos otra noticia ....

Plan de Estímulo de 880B$ se vota HOY


----------



## Hagen (6 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hoy, además del paro ....tenemos otra noticia ....
> 
> Plan de Estímulo de 880B$ se vota HOY



Pero no decian que incluso los democratas votarían por un recorte, y que no se aprobaria hasta el finde??'

sobre lo de el bad bank de ayer, es simplemente cambiar la forma de valoar activos, que no que los activos los compre un banco. Para mi es pintar la mierda de color, pero siguerá oliendo.


----------



## Riviera (6 Feb 2009)

El san a lo suyo,a seguir calentando cintra.

Los 880 se aprueban seguro,no Kujire?


----------



## donpepito (6 Feb 2009)

Esas IBERDROLAS van a despegar.... ya mismo!


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Pero no decian que incluso los democratas votarían por un recorte, y que no se aprobaria hasta el finde??'



.... sorpresaaaaaaa!!



> sobre lo de el bad bank de ayer, es simplemente cambiar la forma de valoar activos, que no que los activos los compre un banco. Para mi es pintar la mierda de color, pero siguerá oliendo.



Como te comenté la idea va más por varias acciones coordinadas(un batiburrillo), más que un sólo bad bank, ... sólo hay que esperar hasta el lunes, ahora bien creo que con Tim .... vamos a echar de menos a Hank Paulson


----------



## chameleon (6 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esas IBERDROLAS van a despegar.... ya mismo!



si pasan los 5,90 hay via libre hasta los 6,12
mucho será subir un 4% pero cosas veredes...

pero está la cosa mal, mucho deterioro técnico, rumores de profits, precio objetivo a 6,5... hay que aprovechar para salir


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Los 880 se aprueban seguro,no Kujire?



sólo hay que comprar a 2 senadores republicanos ....


----------



## Mulder (6 Feb 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Hasta pasados unos días después de que Obama anuncie su paquete de ayudas, seguiremos con rumores y zarandajas. Pero una vez aprobado el plan no habrá sitio para los rumores e historias varias porque ya estará dicho y aprobado todo lo que se tenía que decir y aprobar (parezco Magdalena Alvarez  ) ; entonces será la caída a la guanomierda




Yo creo que subestimas muchísimo la creatividad y capacidad de los leoncios para inventarse rumores de la nada, bueno de los leoncios y del gobierno cuando tiene algún interés en las bolsas.

Creo que en breve te maravillarás.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Feb 2009)

joer menudo ataque despiadado a mis iberdrolas......dios mio,dios mio por que me has abandonado? como el ibex se de la vuelta me veo cenando ensalada .....


----------



## donpepito (6 Feb 2009)

http://www.neg-ocio.com/sitefiles/pdf/060209.pdf


Huída de fondos de IBERDROLA


----------



## Misterio (6 Feb 2009)

Empleo	[Imprimir]	



Por si sirve de pista lejana dato de empleo en Canadá, destrucción de 129.000 empleos frente a -40.000 esperado...

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


Recordemos que se esperan los siguientes resultados.

-Datos completos de empleo de Estados Unidos de enero

Creación de empleo no agrícola:

Dato previo: -524.000. Previsión: -520.000.

Tasa de paro:

Dato previo: +7,2%. Previsión de +7,5%.


----------



## Mulder (6 Feb 2009)

Muchísimo más interesante me parece la reflexión anterior de Cárpatos:



> Desde 1998, y tomando sólo los días de publicación de dato de empleo, tenemos que el 38,6% han salido mejor de lo esperado, y el 61,4 % peor de lo esperado.
> 
> Sería un error grave pensar que el mercado tiene alguna lógica a corto plazo en su reacción a los datos, no la tiene y si no a las pruebas me remito.
> 
> ...




En la FAQ hay un apartado claro y conciso sobre esto porque yo soy uno de los 'afortunados' que lo ha sufrido en sus carnes. Les recomiendo encarecidamente que lean el resto de la reflexión.


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2009)

*Los datos del paro ....*

55:40 mins ._*....para que empiece la fiesta*_


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2009)

Ibertrola ha tocado mínimos de ayer (por 1 cent no lo ha hecho), todo parece indicar que confirma la rotura de tendencia que hizo ayer ... lo siguiente sería sobre 5.62, pero es muy floja y la puede pasar rápido, la tenemos bajista a corto, según se vaya confirmando, ... a ver si la incertidumbre ayuda ....o la manda al hoyo


----------



## donpepito (6 Feb 2009)

Ayer tocó los 5,67€

Cuando REBOTE por sobreventa nos salimos.


----------



## donpepito (6 Feb 2009)

Se ha detenido el castigo para despues del almuerzo.... IB RENOV van a tirarla por debajo de los 3,00€ de nuevo!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Feb 2009)

yo ya me he quitado la mitad del papel de encima entre (ingenuamente)a 5,88 ,me salgo a 5,72...quiero estar con algo de efectivo para ese dato del parooooorlllllll
saludos....


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Feb 2009)

akuna

*¿que pasó con el 6-F?*


----------



## chudire (6 Feb 2009)

no se mueve ni el bigote de una gamba...


----------



## erpako (6 Feb 2009)

¿Se adelanta la Votación porque el dato el dato de paro es horrible?.


----------



## tonuel (6 Feb 2009)

¿Por qué canal sale el dato del paro? :

He comido antes para poder estar al pie del cañón... 


Saludos


----------



## Misterio (6 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Por qué canal sale el dato del paro? :
> 
> He comido antes para poder estar al pie del cañón...
> 
> ...




Aguanta que en breve tenemos la primicia.


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Feb 2009)

Ya tengo en la otra pestaña del navegador al broker.

Que arranque la balaseraaaaaa!!


----------



## Misterio (6 Feb 2009)

-598.000 mucho peor de lo esperado, paro 7,6% una décima peor


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Feb 2009)

al hoyoooooooooooooooo


----------



## tonuel (6 Feb 2009)

Voy a empezar a repartir guano por aquí... 


P'abajoooooo 





Saludos


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2009)

*6f Off Topic*

Hola amig@s,

si echan la vista atrás verán lo que les decía hace unas semanas, el tiempo se acerca, si hay plan o no hay plan, lo aprueban o no, si el lunes hay más planes o si hay un bad bank. Dentro de unos minutos, despegamos por lo que me encantaría ser su azafata para este vuelo

1.- Desabróchense los cintos
2.- Cierren los ojos y respiren profundamente
3.- Plieguen la mesita  y cualquier objeto que les pueda desconcentrar
....

.. para este viaje no necesitan viagra .....

*598.000*


----------



## chudire (6 Feb 2009)

Kujire,
te he visto en acción y por mi OK. Puedes ser mi azafata todas las veces que quieras!...recomiendas alguna compra a última hora de la tarde?


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Feb 2009)

Abiertos cortos tef put12 spot 14.52

Sangreeeeee!!

Y podemos!!


----------



## chudire (6 Feb 2009)

fut USA en verde pálido.


----------



## tonuel (6 Feb 2009)

joder que quiebro ha hecho el gráfico del ibex.... qué ha sido eso...??? :




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (6 Feb 2009)

Pues el dato ha salido sólo *ligeramente* peor de lo que se esperaba y no veo que se mueva mucho el mercado con esto, al menos de momento. Como les he dicho hace un rato, las peores previsiones ya estaban descontadas.

edito: No es por ser aguafiestas, pero las cosas como son


----------



## Hagen (6 Feb 2009)

vamos a despegar para irnos al HUDSON!!!


----------



## donpepito (6 Feb 2009)

Pues ... guarda el guano para otra ocasión!!


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2009)

*ARRRRRRRRRRIIIIIBBBBBBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Tamos positivos, verdes muy verdes hasta diría que potentes ....


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Feb 2009)

*aguantamos*

compra de inditex a 30,88....arrribaaaaaa


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Feb 2009)

A veces tardan un poco en reaccionar.El més pasado sucedió.

En CNBC oigo griterío en los corrillos de WS.Brutal para nada.


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2009)

Futuros IBEX indican 8511-8519 +70 puntos


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Feb 2009)

CNBC considera peor dato desde 1974.

Jorl!!


----------



## brickworld (6 Feb 2009)

> Creación de empleos no agrícolas quedan en -598.000, mucho peor que los -525.000 esperados.
> 
> La tasa de paro empeora de 7,2 a 7,6 % una décima peor de lo esperado.
> 
> ...



De carpatos

Si el dato es tan malo nos deberiamos ir al guano directamente, que menos que tocar los minimos de hace 6 años? :

Se va a liar parda...


----------



## donpepito (6 Feb 2009)

Les preocupa más la aprobación del plan, los parados los tenían asumidos.


----------



## Riviera (6 Feb 2009)

El comandante informa a su tripulacion que nos aproximamos al techo,segun los ejpertos de r4, de 8550 del ibex.

Espero poderles sacar un Nelson


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Feb 2009)

estamos en ello y parece que le cuesta...vamox ibex maldito sube..subeeee
esto es mejor que la tele


----------



## Riviera (6 Feb 2009)

tuvi








or notuvi









dat is de cuestion







p.d.Botin's fan club


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2009)

chudire dijo:


> Kujire,
> te he visto en acción y por mi OK. Puedes ser mi azafata todas las veces que quieras!...recomiendas alguna compra a última hora de la tarde?



Vamos a ver como empiezamos por aki, Ibertrola es un riesgo tal cual está, Cintra puffff....no creo que tenga mucho más recorrido hoy aunque está disparada lo normal es que siga... pero me dá miedo que la tiren...., y a no ser que te sobre la pasta lo que todo el mundo espera es que los banquitos salgan disparados...el lunes ...pero por en medio tienes un finde de dimes y diretes con muchos rumores.... creo que tendría más interés si estuvieras dentro de alguna, pero recomendar algo de Ibex ... ... aún quedan muchas noticias, veamos cómo va la tarde.


----------



## Riviera (6 Feb 2009)

Acabo de volver a endesa.

¡como en casa no se esta en ninguna parte!


----------



## chudire (6 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Vamos a ver como empiezamos por aki, Ibertrola es un riesgo tal cual está, Cintra puffff....no creo que tenga mucho más recorrido hoy aunque está disparada lo normal es que siga... pero me dá miedo que la tiren...., y a no ser que te sobre la pasta lo que todo el mundo espera es que los banquitos salgan disparados...el lunes ...pero por en medio tienes un finde de dimes y diretes con muchos rumores.... creo que tendría más interés si estuvieras dentro de alguna, pero recomendar algo de Ibex ... ... aún quedan muchas noticias, veamos cómo va la tarde.



El lunes...? tras la aprobación del plan? ohhhh....
gracias, veremos cómo cierra la cosa.


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2009)

chudire dijo:


> El lunes...? tras la aprobación del plan? ohhhh....
> gracias, veremos cómo cierra la cosa.



Hoy deben aprobar el plan de estímulo, el lunes el secre del tesoro Tim dará a conocer las líneas maestras del plan financiero...

Ojo, si al final no hay aprobación del plan por berrincho republicano, la cosa se puede poner muy nerviosa, por eso creo que los leoncios están a la espera, llevan acumulando santander, gamesas, popular,... pero gamesa está cara.... no es por nada pero veo al IBEX un poco caro.


----------



## Mulder (6 Feb 2009)

Yo no recomendaría a nadie entrar largo para este lunes, puede que subamos un poco al principio pero no les va a dar ni para sacarse la comisión. Solo cambiaría de opinión en caso de que esta tarde las bolsas caigan, pero no creo que ocurra eso.

Y ahora, a ver que nos dicen los leoncios.


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2009)

Empezamos en positivo 

Dow 8,144.95 +81.88 (1.02%)
S&P 500 855.43 +9.58 (1.13%)
Nasdaq 1,565.49 +19.25 (1.24%)

Atentos a Ibertrola, parece que reacciona...

Bank of America disparado +17% ... aki va a pasar algo


----------



## wsleone (6 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que subestimas muchísimo la creatividad y capacidad de los leoncios para inventarse rumores de la nada, bueno de los leoncios y del gobierno cuando tiene algún interés en las bolsas.
> 
> Creo que en breve te maravillarás.



Los leoncios han estado, están y estarán siempre 

La economía mundial, en brutal recesión, marcará las pautas de los próximos meses, y éso no hay quien lo pare en las bolsas por mucho leoncio o gobiernos que haya intentando influenciar de una u otra forma en las bolsas. Podrán conseguirlo un día o dos, no más, y con riesgo de que los inversores se cansen, y las en teoría noticias buenas tipo BOOM se giren contra sí mismas y se acaben tomando como malos augurios. En cuanto hable Obama y poco más, a los infiernos.

Y al margen, sigo insistiendo en que el IBEX se quedará descolgado de las demás bolsas. El caso español será destructivo total. Una tasa de paro, morosidad y bancarota del Estado marcarán la peor pesadilla de España en toda su historia.

*PD Y coincido con un comentario de Kujire* respecto a que ve el IBEX en general algo "inflado"

TONUEL ya queda menos para empezar a usar tus sellos, *TEN FE !!!!!* 

PD2 Sigo fuera del todo


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Feb 2009)

Parece que le han metido al mercado un chute de pasta tremendo.Voy a esperar para cerrar cortos.Quizá el efecto se diluya pronto.Tef solo me hace perder cuatro céntimos.Me doy de margen hasta que DJI rompa 8200 con claridad.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Feb 2009)

¿Qué están haciendo con IBR?


----------



## donpepito (6 Feb 2009)

He vendido mis IBERDROLAS A 5,82€


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Feb 2009)

Cerramos el cortitooooo que llueve!!

Zarpazo de leoncio en el culete!!


----------



## Mulder (6 Feb 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Los leoncios han estado, están y estarán siempre
> 
> La economía mundial, en brutal recesión, marcará las pautas de los próximos meses, y éso no hay quien lo pare en las bolsas por mucho leoncio o gobiernos que haya intentando influenciar de una u otra forma en las bolsas. Podrán conseguirlo un día o dos, no más, y con riesgo de que los inversores se cansen, y las en teoría noticias buenas tipo BOOM se giren contra sí mismas y se acaben tomando como malos augurios. En cuanto hable Obama y poco más, a los infiernos.




Es algo que ya he comentado muchas veces por este hilo pero lo vuelvo a hacer.

De lo que se olvida la gente como tu es que las bolsas *YA* han corregido un 50%, adelantándose al resto de la economía, la mayor parte de lo que se tenía que descontar ya se ha descontado. Ahora tiene el turno la economía de la calle para corregir el disparate, empezando por los precios de la vivienda.



> Y al margen, sigo insistiendo en que el IBEX se quedará descolgado de las demás bolsas. El caso español será destructivo total. Una tasa de paro, morosidad y bancarota del Estado marcarán la peor pesadilla de España en toda su historia.
> 
> *PD Y coincido con un comentario de Kujire* respecto a que ve el IBEX en general algo "inflado"




Eso no lo discuto, pero hay que contar con que el Ibex también ha corregido bastante y puede que le quede algo más. Pero además hay que tener en cuenta que las empresas que cotizan en el Ibex son las más fuertes y diversificadas fuera de España, lo que quiere decir que el Ibex no es un auténtico termómetro de la temperatura económica del país ¿cuantas subsidiarias tiene Telefónica fuera de España? y el Santander? y el BBVA? y Repsol? y Endesa o Iberdrola? cuando uno viaja fuera del país se da cuenta de estas cosas, sobre todo si lo hace por sudamérica, que es donde más capital tenemos invertido.


----------



## tonuel (6 Feb 2009)

Bueno, ya he vuelto y traigo el guano... ¿dónde empiezo a repartir...? 

Hacia falta ésto, las gacelillas corretear para que el leoncio pueda disfrutar... 

Por cierto...

Esta subida es de pobres... 




Saludos


----------



## wsleone (6 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> De lo que se olvida la gente como tu es que las bolsas *YA* han corregido un 50%, adelantándose al resto de la economía, la mayor parte de lo que se tenía que descontar ya se ha descontado. Ahora tiene el turno la economía de la calle para corregir el disparate, empezando por los precios de la vivienda.



No estoy de acuerdo. Creo que aún queda bastante por descontar; lo peor viene a partir de ahora; y en el caso de España multiplicado por 10


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Feb 2009)

CNBC:
Fitch reduce el rating de CITI "to junk"(literal) dándole la calificación BB

Esa banca..!!


----------



## javso (6 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He vendido mis IBERDROLAS A 5,82€



Ya te has rajado? No se iban a disparar? Ganas o pierdes?

En fin, yo las mantengo, no me queda más remedio, estoy entrampado con ellas.


----------



## Misterio (6 Feb 2009)

Que ha descontado el qué? la tercera guerra mundial ? el default de USA? es que así nos va de espabilados por la vida.


----------



## Mulder (6 Feb 2009)

Creo que fue el forero pepitoria quien lo dijo hace tiempo:

El baltic dry index está subiendo bastante:









Buen momento para meterse en navieras y, posiblemente, esto anticipe un repunte de las materias primas.


----------



## donpepito (6 Feb 2009)

Con + 0,12€ de PLUSVALIAS, la cosa está muy malita!


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Feb 2009)

Esto pierde gas.Igual reabro de nuevo


----------



## Hagen (6 Feb 2009)

mis felicitaciones al comandante Mulder y a la sobrecargo Kujire

von voyage!!!


----------



## Misterio (6 Feb 2009)

Para Azcuna.

ECRI	[Imprimir] 


Indicadores anualizados de crecimiento empeoran de -24 a -24,7% en la semana. ECRI advierte que la recesión sigue muy profunda y sin el mínimo signo de recuperación


----------



## carvil (6 Feb 2009)

Mi primer post es, para saludarles y felicitarles por este hilo el mejor del foro 


Conferencia de Obama 17.15 PM.


----------



## chameleon (6 Feb 2009)

REP ha llegado al máximo que esperaba anoche, en 14,8
IBE a la kk. menuda fiesta le tenían montada, que se estará cociendo.

a los bancos parece que les va a ir bien la proxima semana, con el plan y tal


----------



## Riviera (6 Feb 2009)

Joder,como se las gastan.No se me ocurre otra cosa que comprar palomitas y ver algo de cine clasico mientras esbozo una sonrisa.
















<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rmCpOKtN8ME&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rmCpOKtN8ME&hl=es&fs=1" ****="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## donpepito (6 Feb 2009)

He vendido las endesas a 24,75€ suerte a todos los endeseros!


----------



## wsleone (6 Feb 2009)

Si esta subida artificial sigue así los primeros días de la semana que viene, el tortazo que se puede producir posteriormente en tres o cuatro días consecutivos puede ser de órdago.


----------



## chameleon (6 Feb 2009)

recomendación de agencia Iberdrola Crédit Suisse neutral objetivo 8,50

y al mismo tiempo hay rumores de ampliación de capital, (para qué?), como si la eléctrica tuviera que pedirle fondos al mercado. Gas Natural lo hace para irse de compras, pero en IBE no lo entiendo.

los resultados del 17 se espera que sean buenos

se alude también a razones éticas por la posible contrucción de más nucleares por parte de IBE y scottish power


----------



## El_Presi (6 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que fue el forero pepitoria quien lo dijo hace tiempo:
> 
> El baltic dry index está subiendo bastante:
> 
> ...



ya lo dije hace 2 semanas en alguno de los hilos de la deflación, ya se está volviendo a comprar materias primas porque se da por hecho que ha tocado suelo. En mi empresa, por ejemplo, habíamos estado con depósitos vacíos sin importar producto porque nadie quería comprar dada la bajada continua que se estaba produciendo en la materia en origen. Por ahora hay prudencia, pero hay que estar atentos porque a la que salga la mínima señal de recuperación, se van a disparar los precios por las nubes.

También puede pasar que LEAP tenga razón y para marzo vivamos otra psicosis financiera, entonces nada de lo que he escrito arriba tendría sentido


----------



## Mulder (6 Feb 2009)

El_Presi dijo:


> También puede pasar que LEAP tenga razón y para marzo vivamos otra psicosis financiera, entonces nada de lo que he escrito arriba tendría sentido




Si, para marzo se prepara algo, podría pasar algo fuerte y muy malo a la vez, aunque aun no sé que será ¿alguna idea con algo de sustancia?


----------



## donpepito (6 Feb 2009)

Chameleon... IBERDROLA se va a recuperar antes de la publiación de los resultados, ahora mismo no tengo nada, solo una orden de compra de IBERDROLA RENOVABLES a 2,80€

Mucha paciencia... que todo llega!


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2009)

Ibex 8.586,20 +1,73 %

...venga venga el sprint final y me llevo la porra


----------



## donpepito (6 Feb 2009)

Cuidado con CINTRA, que se está desinflando.... quizás en subasta suba más.


----------



## donpepito (6 Feb 2009)

Dear Kujire..... el ibex cierra a +1,65% XD


----------



## El_Presi (6 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, para marzo se prepara algo, podría pasar algo fuerte y muy malo a la vez, aunque aun no sé que será ¿alguna idea con algo de sustancia?



échale un vistazo

Crisis sistémica global ? Nuevo punto de inflexión en Marzo de 2009 'Cuando el mundo toma conciencia que esta crisis es peor que la del año 1930'

El GEAB N°31 está disponible! La fase IV de la crisis sistémica: Inicio de la secuencia de insolvencia global


----------



## El_Presi (6 Feb 2009)

ya empiezan otra vez con el asunto de los cortos

RUnido El regulador británico quiere extender al conjunto de acciones de la City las restricciones a los cortos | Economía

R.Unido.- El regulador británico quiere extender al conjunto de acciones de la City las restricciones a los 'cortos'
06/02/2009 - 17:07
- Noticias EUROPAPRESS

LONDRES, 6 (EUROPA PRESS)

El supervisor británico de servicios financieros (FSA) ha propuesto extender las restricciones que obligan a revelar las posiciones bajistas, conocidas popularmente como 'cortos', a todas las acciones que cotizan en la Bolsa de Londres y no sólo sobre los 34 valores financieros sujetos en estos momentos a dicha normativa con el objetivo de mejorar la transparencia en la negociación.

La FSA considera que los beneficios para el sistema de este tipo de posiciones, como la mayor eficiencia de precios y liquidez, superan a los inconvenientes, aunque opina que existen ventajas en el incremento de la transparencia de estas posiciones por lo que propone que el requisito de informar al respecto debería extenderse a todas las acciones que cotizan en la 'City'.

El pasado mes de septiembre, el regulador financiero de Reino Unido introdujo una serie de restricciones a las apuestas bajistas sobre 34 valores del sector financiero por el temor a un colapso sistémico tras la quiebra del banco de inversión estadounidense Lehman Brothers.

Sin embargo, la FSA levantó las limitaciones el pasado 16 de enero, aunque indicó que los inversores deberán seguir comunicando sus posiciones bajistas sobre estos valores hasta el próximo 30 de junio.

De este modo, el supervisor británico ha abierto un periodo de consultas con diversos partícipes del mercado hasta el próximo 8 de mayo con el objetivo de fijar una política a largo plazo sobre las posiciones bajistas.


----------



## Mulder (6 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ibex 8.586,20 +1,73 %
> 
> ...venga venga el sprint final y me llevo la porra




El que ya no gana seguro soy yo (17:27):

Change:	Up 83.90 (0.99%)

Pero en el Stoxx, que es lo que tenía calculado, me voy quedar muy cerca:

Change:	Up 53.80 (2.35%)

Hoy el ibex ha ido peor que los demás.


----------



## donpepito (6 Feb 2009)

Se está viendo IBERDROLA en subasta a 5,89€


----------



## donpepito (6 Feb 2009)

al final ha quedado iBEX +1,24% / IBERDROLA a 5,85€


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News .... desde la Casa Blanca*

Bueno, pues se nos ha desinflado el IBEX al final, aunque ya estoy acostumbrada mucha palabrería y poca chicha jiji, yo tampoco me la llevo 

Se espera la votación del Plan de Estímulo entre las 22.00 y las 24.00 hora española (5-7ET), ha habido mucha bronca, Obama está utilizando la táctica de Bonitas palabras.. dialogar con todos ... pero en la práctica nada de nada el plan será impuesto con confrontación dado que no se ha considerado a los republicanos, y ahora Obama usará la táctica del miedo, de más paro ... si no lo aprueban, en fin.

Obama está preparado para meter presión al senado.... está al caer


----------



## donpepito (6 Feb 2009)

El lunes puede ser un buen día... comenzaremos a la baja y subidón por la aprobación del plan... hoy parece que USA tiende a bajar.


----------



## Mulder (6 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El lunes puede ser un buen día... comenzaremos a la baja y subidón por la aprobación del plan... hoy parece que USA tiende a bajar.




Siento volver a discrepar, pero el lunes me parece que vamos a tener un arranque alcista potente para reclutamiento de gacelas y, una vez que estén todas en el globo, los leoncios van a encargarse de pincharlo y hacernos bajar hasta los mínimos del día 4 (aproximadamente).

Cuando ya esté hecha la jugada nos la volverán a dar con queso con más subidas por encima de los máximos de hoy. Este es el resumen, a grosso modo, para la semana que viene a falta de las pocas horas que quedan de mercado, pero para estas horas es probable que hagamos un lateral.

Luego lo elaboraré de una forma más concreta.


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Feb 2009)

CNBC Obama en directo:

"La cifra de paro de enero es devastadora"
Saludos.

Edito:

Han creado un consejo de supervisión de la recuperación económica.Y lo ha firmado.

Yo creía que ya la supervisaban,que para eso les pagan,coño.


----------



## carvil (6 Feb 2009)

Al principio estaba muy serio se ve que el rebaño le ha dado guerra


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Feb 2009)

No debe haber gustado el discurso porque cae esto un poco.Veamos


----------



## carvil (6 Feb 2009)

Como bien dice Kujire el pescado está ya ventilado desde ayer noche.


----------



## donpepito (6 Feb 2009)

*Los dividendos de las compañías europeas registrarán el mayor recorte desde 2001*


Los futuros sobre dividendos del índice Dow Jones Euro Stoxx 50, contratos que permiten a los inversores especular con dichos desembolsos, indican que las compañías pagarán un 33% menos a los accionistas que en 2008. Los analistas calculan una reducción del 23%


----------



## pepon26 (6 Feb 2009)

El Ibex está muy tocado.
NO tiene fuerza y la única razón por la que sube es que estan subiendo el resto de Bolsas europeas. 
El Ibex sufre un underperformance dia tras dia respecto al DX aleman (indicando que hay gente que prefiere tener su dinerito en acciones alemanas antes que españolas).

En cuanto los mercados de fuera se den la vuelta el bex se la pegará.
Está escrito.


----------



## jcfdez (6 Feb 2009)

La semana que viene va a ser negra de eggs. Las subidas de estos días se hacen con poco volumen. Lo hacen para abrir cortos a saco...ya veréis.


----------



## Mulder (6 Feb 2009)

jcfdez dijo:


> La semana que viene va a ser negra de eggs. Las subidas de estos días se hacen con poco volumen. Lo hacen para abrir cortos a saco...ya veréis.




Pues no estoy de acuerdo con esto porque el volumen en las subidas no tiene que nada que envidiar a las bajadas anteriores. Lo que ocurre es que los leoncios nos están engañando un poco bajando el volumen por las mañanas y tras las subidas, pero lo meten en las horas punta.

Así parece que no haya tanto volumen al final porque los laterales, amplios en el tiempo, compensan bastante a los movimientos de volatilidad, de poca duración.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Feb 2009)

Pregunta de novata total.

El Dow Jones va como una moto. Los bancos subiendo a saco. ¿Es normal que el Bank of America esté subiendo un 28%? ¿A que se debe semejante subidón? Yo creo que en nuestro Ibex es impensable algo así, ¿no? 

¿Se ha acabado la crisis en EE.UU.?


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Feb 2009)

Preparado para un autowned, las bolsas estan calentado motores para la gran caida... , maximo a 2 semanas.


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2009)

Dow 8,282.82 +219.75 (2.73%) 
S&P 500 868.76 +22.91 (2.71%) 
Nasdaq 1,591.84 +45.60 (2.95%)

Al final Mulder aún puedes ganar la porra... vamos como cohetes, no me imagino a cuántos van a pillar va a ser una masacre de gacelas,... los veo llendo a cruzar el río.... estos no son leoncios ... este trabajo se lo dejan a los cocodrilos.

Los senadores están votando ahora el Plan de Obama!!!


----------



## Mulder (6 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Dow 8,282.82 +219.75 (2.73%)
> S&P 500 868.76 +22.91 (2.71%)
> Nasdaq 1,591.84 +45.60 (2.95%)
> 
> ...




ah, que la porra era para el DOW


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> los veo *llendo *a cruzar el río....



Ay que daño.


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pregunta de novata total.
> 
> El Dow Jones va como una moto. Los bancos subiendo a saco. ¿Es normal que el Bank of America esté subiendo un 28%? ¿A que se debe semejante subidón? Yo creo que en nuestro Ibex es impensable algo así, ¿no?
> 
> ¿Se ha acabado la crisis en EE.UU.?



Al igual que en bolsa existen los pánicos vendedores,tambien existen los pánicos compradores.Necesitamos más tiempo para confirmar si es el caso.

Los bancos y grandes empresas se agarrarán a estos niveles para no tener que ejecutar avales vendiendo acciones.El mercado caería en barrena.


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ah, que la porra era para el DOW



...jiji ya sabes que el que certifica es Tonuel por cierto casi acierto el Eurostoxx, por 0.1:!!!!


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Feb 2009)

Kujire

¿La votación no era a las 22:00h GMT?

¡¡Más pilladas a contrapié hoy no!! xD


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Kujire
> 
> ¿La votación no era a las 22:00h GMT?
> 
> ¡¡Más pilladas a contrapié hoy no!! xD



Lo están votando ahora, ... luego los contarán, auditarán, ...y blabla .... y nos dan las 22.00 aunque es una estimación ... son políticos gastándose la plata de futuras generaciones, que lo hagan lo mejor que puedan.


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Feb 2009)

Desconecto por hoy.Demasiada subida,creo
Chao


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Feb 2009)

buenas tarde, vengo a recibir lo mio


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> buenas tarde, vengo a recibir lo mio


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Feb 2009)

ya ya


como siempre me equivocaré por un dia, pero me da igual me autoowneo...

ES QUE JODER! HA SALIDO TODO AL REVES, Y LOS DATOS HAN SIDO EL 99% MALOS COMO SE PREVEIA!!! PERO ESTO QUE ES? *PERO ESTO QUE ES?*



*por cierto, ese bono campeon en el 3% de rentabilidad!!*


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ya ya
> como siempre me equivocaré por un dia, pero me da igual me autoowneo...
> 
> ES QUE JODER! HA SALIDO TODO AL REVES, Y LOS DATOS HAN SIDO EL 99% MALOS COMO SE PREVEIA!!! PERO ESTO QUE ES? *PERO ESTO QUE ES?*



Venga, no me seas quejica ahora te toca pagar, 1 beso por cada punto de subida, así que no pierdas tiempo y empieza ya, te dejo un ejemplo ...ah! y si no tienes a nadie cerca, ya sabes que te toca al perro.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Venga, no me seas quejica ahora te toca pagar, 1 beso por cada punto de subida, así que no pierdas tiempo y empieza ya, te dejo un ejemplo ...ah! y si no tienes a nadie cerca, ya sabes que te toca al perro.



buenooooooo: PORTAL DEL EUSKAL ARTZAIN TXAKURRA, PERRO DE PASTOREO VASCO


----------



## Mulder (6 Feb 2009)

Besitos, besitos!

Besitos *OWNED* del leoncio para Azkuna!









Sin acritud!


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2009)

Dow 8,275.97 +212.90 (2.64%) 
S&P 500 866.73 +20.88 (2.47%) 
Nasdaq 1,587.32 +41.08 (2.66%)

perdemos un poco de fuelle ....


----------



## Mulder (6 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Dow 8,275.97 +212.90 (2.64%)
> S&P 500 866.73 +20.88 (2.47%)
> Nasdaq 1,587.32 +41.08 (2.66%)
> 
> perdemos un poco de fuelle ....




Aun voy a acertar el DOW, por un 0.01!


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2009)

Mulder, media hora para el final, ojo que luego viene el "after-hours", esto ya es cosa de 2,:

Dow 8,258.68  +195.61 (2.43%) 
S&P 500 865.36 +19.51 (2.31%) 
Nasdaq 1,584.53 +38.29 (2.48%) 

me dá que ....se está desinflando un poco

Por cierto, tiene toda la pinta de "buy with the rumor, sell with the news"


----------



## tonuel (6 Feb 2009)

Mecagüen leoncio... :

Por cierto, alguién me puede explicar que ha sido esa suave ida y venida que se ha producido en el dow... :





joder con el hamijo..., alguien se habrá equivocado de botón... 




Saludos


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2009)

Mulder, creo que te has quedado corto, esto va a ser cosa de 3,

Dow 8,300.74 +237.67 (2.95%) 
S&P 500 869.97 +24.12 (2.85%) 
Nasdaq 1,590.99 +44.75 (2.89%)


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Feb 2009)

a las buenas noches!el dia ha sido emocionante ,aunque veo que me he perdido lo mejor,las cintras han cerrado en niveles casi casi de soporte pero muy desinfladas,yo esperaba al menos un cierre por encima de 4,30...asi que me puedo ir despidiendo de ellas y las iberdrolas que me quedan puedo aguantarlas un ratito mas...pero lo mas importante de todo.........quien a ganado la porra?


----------



## tonuel (6 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> a las buenas noches!el dia ha sido emocionante ,aunque veo que me he perdido lo mejor,las cintras han cerrado en niveles casi casi de soporte pero muy desinfladas,yo esperaba al menos un cierre por encima de 4,30...asi que me puedo ir despidiendo de ellas y las iberdrolas que me quedan puedo aguantarlas un ratito mas...pero lo mas importante de todo.........quien a ganado la porra?





no se, a mi me ha faltado un empujoncito... 




Saludos


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> a las buenas noches!el dia ha sido emocionante ,aunque veo que me he perdido lo mejor,las cintras han cerrado en niveles casi casi de soporte pero muy desinfladas,yo esperaba al menos un cierre por encima de 4,30...asi que me puedo ir despidiendo de ellas y las iberdrolas que me quedan puedo aguantarlas un ratito mas...pero lo mas importante de todo.........quien a ganado la porra?



Bien , he hecho el recuento en le momento de la campana, y cuando sonaba la campana..... revisemos la porra



> *Mulder: +2.63% (es del Stoxx, pero lo asimilo al Ibex)*
> Kujire: +2.1% (... que es finde y necesito la pasta para ... compras)
> donpepito: + 1,83% Verde IBERDROLERO con un toque azul ENDESERO.
> pecata minuta: +1,5%
> ...



Dow 8,276.21 +213.14 (2.64%) 
S&P 500 868.10 +22.25 (2.63%) 
Nasdaq 1,591.71 +45.47 (2.94%)

Creo que el ganador es MULDER


----------



## Mulder (6 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Por cierto, alguién me puede explicar que ha sido esa suave ida y venida que se ha producido en el dow... :
> 
> joder con el hamijo..., alguien se habrá equivocado de botón...




Pues se ve que sí, a mi también me sale en el gráfico :


----------



## Mulder (6 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Bien , he hecho el recuento en le momento de la campana, y cuando sonaba la campana.....
> 
> Dow 8,276.21 +213.14 (2.64%)
> S&P 500 868.10 +22.25 (2.63%)
> ...




Por un 0.01 de margen de error, no está mal, pero habrá que afinar más.

¡QUIERO MI LEONCIA!


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> no se, a mi me ha faltado un empujoncito...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenemos certificados de ganador de porra?


----------



## tonuel (6 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Tenemos certificados de ganador de porra?





si hay verde no hay certificados... por principios y tal... 




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Feb 2009)

del eurostoxx claro que si,pero si la porra era del ibex(o eso creia yo) 
the winner is chameleon,que casi lo clava....
esa figura en forma de W que esta cogiendo nuestro ibex,me hace tener sueños humedos...alguien con mas experiencia en graficos podria confirmarme la posibilidad de que sea cierta?
gracias por adelantado,estoy aprendiendo mucho


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Feb 2009)

si supiera meter graficos....os lo enseñaba


----------



## tonuel (6 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> si supiera meter graficos....os lo enseñaba



Súbelos aquí:

ImageShack® - Image Hosting

Ya sabes... imprimes pantalla, con un editor pegas, recortas, guardas, creas un jpg con el gráfico, luego lo subes a imageshack, copias la dirección que te da y la pegas en el mensaje... :




Saludos


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Por un 0.01 de margen de error, no está mal, pero habrá que afinar más.
> 
> ¡QUIERO MI LEONCIA!



Es cierto, se jugaba en el Ibex, yo no conservo la apuesta de Chameleon si alguien la puede comprobar que la postee, las apuestas válidas son las hechas antes de el mercado abra. Que Tonuel certifique.

De cualquier forma, creo que Mulder se ha ganado su Leoncia. Espero que no sea mucha Leoncia


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Feb 2009)

toma mi leoncia pelosi


----------



## Mulder (6 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> De cualquier forma, creo que Mulder se ha ganado su Leoncia. Espero que no sea mucha Leoncia




WoW! peazo leoncia! nunca son lo suficientemente grandes para mi 

De todas formas al final el Dow ha terminado en 2.70% pero creo que es por la robasta.

^DJI: Summary for Dow Jones Industrial Average - Yahoo! Finance

Y dentro de un ratito pongo el planning para la semana que viene.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> del eurostoxx claro que si,pero si la porra era del ibex(o eso creia yo)
> the winner is chameleon,que casi lo clava....
> esa figura en forma de W que esta cogiendo nuestro ibex,me hace tener sueños humedos...alguien con mas experiencia en graficos podria confirmarme la posibilidad de que sea cierta?
> gracias por adelantado,estoy aprendiendo mucho




Si, si, la porra era del IBEX.

¿Donde ves la W? ¿Qué período tomas como referencia?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Feb 2009)

madre mia que jaleo para colgar una imagen 
desde el 6 de enero cuando empezamos a caer a plomo de nuevo,si la completa nos acercariamos muy mucho a 9000...pero no me hagais mucho caso ,que yo no me atrevo a hacer predicciones a mas de 4 dias vista....
saludos


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> del eurostoxx claro que si,pero si la porra era del ibex(o eso creia yo)
> the winner is chameleon,que casi lo clava....
> esa figura en forma de W que esta cogiendo nuestro ibex,me hace tener sueños humedos...alguien con mas experiencia en graficos podria confirmarme la posibilidad de que sea cierta?
> gracias por adelantado,estoy aprendiendo mucho



La que se forma desde el 16Ene?


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Feb 2009)

Las ventas mundiales de Mercedes-Benz Cars caen un 31,2% en enero. europapress.es

para el lunes


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Feb 2009)

desde el 6 enero en 9725


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> desde el 6 enero en 9725



¿Y auguras subidón hasta la misma cifra para completar la W? Podría ser... o podría ser que no... lo veo un poco complicado, la verdad.


----------



## Kujire (6 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> desde el 6 enero en 9725



eso está a más de 1000 points hamij@. Antes de eso tenemos que romper las medias de 40-50-60 con una resistencia en 8620 ... no sé pero va a costar ,, te veo optimista, si pasa eso me forro


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Feb 2009)

no auguro nada,ya quisiera yo .... intento aprender
hablando de augurios me gustan para el lunes acs,bbva y mis inditex y cortos a muerte para renovables hasta los 5,88....veremos si ando acertado.......me voy a estudiar un poco que ya me toca....
saludos y hasta el lunes


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Feb 2009)

Aviso de liquidación de JPMorgan Lux Funds (el Fondo) – Global Strategic Bond Fund
Estimado inversor:
La Sociedad gestora ha decidido practicar la liquidación del Global Strategic Bond Fund (el “Subfondo”) con efecto a partir del cierre de las operaciones del 18 de marzo de 2009 (la “Fecha de liquidación”). Esta decisión obedece a la continua reducción en los activos gestionados del Subfondo, que limita la libertad del gestor a la hora de cumplir el objetivo de inversión y la política del Subfondo, dado el escaso número de posiciones que puede mantener en la cartera.
A 30 de diciembre de 2008, el Subfondo fue valorado en 6,7 millones de USD, cifra inferior a los 20 millones de USD que, según estipula el Folleto, constituyen el límite a partir del cual el Consejo puede decidir liquidar el Subfondo.
Los costes y gastos de liquidación (excluidos los costes por operación) serán soportados por la Sociedad Gestora.
Los Partícipes podrán reembolsar sus participaciones, o canjearlas por las de otro subfondo del Fondo, sin que se les aplique comisión por reembolso, hasta la Fecha de liquidación. A los Partícipes que no hayan reembolsado sus participaciones o canjeado su inversión antes del cierre de la sesión de la Fecha de liquidación se les abonarán los importes procedentes de la liquidación tan pronto como sea posible. La emisión de nuevas participaciones y la conversión de participaciones en el Subfondo quedaron suspendidas el 15 de enero de 2009.
Todos los importes procedentes de la liquidación que, al cierre de esta, hayan quedado pendientes de distribuir entre los Partícipes permanecerán en poder del Depositario por un periodo de seis meses tras la liquidación. Finalizado dicho periodo, cualquier importe procedente de la liquidación que no haya sido reclamado será depositado a nombre de los Partícipes en la Caisse de Consignation de Luxemburgo.
Le aconsejamos que consulte a su asesor fiscal acerca de las repercusiones fiscales de la liquidación.
Si tiene alguna pregunta acerca de la liquidación, o sobre cualquier otro aspecto del Fondo, rogamos se ponga en contacto con con su asesor habitual.
Atentamente,
En nombre de
La Junta Directiva



no abro otro hilo, pero la gente tiene que ser consciente que se estan cancelando a diario:
*# Acuerdo del Consejo de Administración de proceder a la liquidación del compartimento Global Strategic Bond Fund, al cierre de la sesión del 18 de marzo de 2009, en interés de los accionistas.*


----------



## Mulder (6 Feb 2009)

A las buenas noches!

Vengo a traer el planning de la semana que viene para que estén al tanto, esta semana me cuadra bastante bien y lo he estado calculando lo más apuradamente posible, pero como me muero de sueño el texto sale algo breve, de todas formas está todo bastante claro:

- El lunes, abriremos subiendo durante los primeros momentos para luego girarnos y corregir hasta media mañana donde volveríamos a subir porque los gringos quieren tenernos altos en su apertura. A partir de ese momento subiremos fuerte hasta el cierre europeo donde podríamos empezar el declive, aunque probablemente haremos un lateral-bajista.

- El martes, subiríamos de nuevo en los primeros momentos hasta los máximos del día anterior para irnos pronto al guano, nos vovleríamos a girar
arriba para irnos de la mano con los gringos al verdadero objetivo: la mitad de la bajada en curso, puede que nos excedamos y luego lo compensemos subiendo un poco tras el cierre europeo.

- Miercoles y jueves, voy a abreviar (¿para que más?): p'abajo!

- Viernes, lateral-alcista para preparar la semana siguiente que será con toda probabilidad de vuelta a las subidas fuertes.

El viernes es 13 y este lunes es día de luna llena, así que este planning tiene *altas* probabilidades de ser completamente erróneo  , pero si el lunes sale bajista lo que tenía previsto para este día ocurrirá el martes, lo del martes el miércoles y así todo el resto de la semana. Ya saben que lo voy revisando a medida que avanza la semana.

Que lo disfruten.


----------



## tonuel (7 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!.......





OK, el lunes me pongo corto a primera hora, thank you... 




Saludos


----------



## bolsaspain (7 Feb 2009)

Quisiera aportar mi granito de arena:







Tres toques por arriba y tres por abajo.
Las divergencias son alcistas todo me hace pensar que veremos subidas en el corto plazo.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Feb 2009)

bolsaspain dijo:


> Las divergencias son alcistas todo me hace pensar que veremos subidas en el corto plazo.



He leído varias opiniones similares en diferentes foros de bolsa; como al final sea bajista, menudo hostión nos vamos a pegar.


----------



## bolsaspain (7 Feb 2009)

Pues para eso estan los stops. Abrí largos en 8240 y de momento nada me induce a cerrarlos, el lunes debe romper el triángulo por arriba y los 9.000 podrían verse la semana que viene. 
Avisaré cuando cierre largos.


----------



## tonuel (7 Feb 2009)

Nos iremos a la mierda cuando nadie se lo espere, de eso estad seguros... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (7 Feb 2009)

es demasiado pronto para recuperar, entendiendo alcistas subir más de los 9000
o seguimos mareando la perdiz laterales entre 8200 8700 
o subimos, tocamos directriz bajista en 9000 y nos vamos al guano a visitar contundentemente los 8000

la segunda opción es la que espero y la que me haría más feliz 
no me gustaría recuperarnos y quedarme con la novia que no me gusta (IBEs)


----------



## bolsaspain (7 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> es demasiado pronto para recuperar, entendiendo alcistas subir más de los 9000
> o seguimos mareando la perdiz laterales entre 8200 8700
> o subimos, tocamos directriz bajista en 9000 y nos vamos al guano a visitar contundentemente los 8000
> 
> ...




La tendencia primaria es bajista, mientras tanto solo hemos de hablar de rebotes.


----------



## bolsaspain (7 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Nos iremos a la mierda cuando nadie se lo espere, de eso estad seguros...
> 
> Yo tambien creo que no hemos visto mínimos, pero decir que "cuando nadie se lo espere" pues que quieres que te diga...
> 
> Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Feb 2009)

hasta ahora me he equivocado por un dia las 2 veces anteriores.... el viernes fallé


asi que yo no digo nada


----------



## wsleone (7 Feb 2009)

1.- Las bolsas han descontado un 20% porque estaban megasuperinfladas (terra? ....  )

2.- El otro 20-25% de descuento es por la crisis

3.- Lo jodido está por llegar

punto pelota


----------



## SNB4President (8 Feb 2009)

Este lunes recordad, luna llena... ¿hace falta decir nada más?

Medio Oriente: 

Bahrain: -0,09%
Arabia Saudí: -0,38%
Oman: +1,64%
Jordania: +0,58%
Israel: +3,35%
Egipto: +2,80%
Qatar: +2,80%
Emiratos Árabes Unidos: +0,34%
Kuwait: -1,06%


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2009)

Buenos días.

*Nikkei -1,33%*

*EEUU pospone hasta el martes el anuncio de su plan de rescate financiero.*


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2009)

Hagan juego señoreh... 

-10%

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

A los buenos días!

Parece que mi previsión para hoy se va a cumplir debido a la fuerte caida que vamos a experimentar en la apertura, aunque habrá que ver como se lo toman los gringos.

Vayan haciendo sitio para los cortos, aunque ultimamente los futuros europeos que abren a las 8 y las bolsas que abren a las 9 van algo desincronizadas en sus aperturas, tengan cuidado que tenemos el día algo volátil.


----------



## Bayne (9 Feb 2009)

Me da que entre hoy y mañana acierta Azkunaveteya de pleno y el miércoles subidón por la aprobación del vigésimo plan de rescate


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Me da que entre hoy y mañana acierta Azkunaveteya de pleno y *el miércoles subidón por la aprobación del vigésimo plan de rescate*




Compra con el rumor y vende con la noticia... :o

Edito:


Empezamos bien... con los bankitos tirando del carro... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2009)

Esas IBERDROLAS se han puesto a 5,88€ una buena oportunidad para salirse, los que estén dentro.

Hay mucha calma....


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2009)

Iberdrola ha logrado aplazar el pago del 73% del crédito que contrajo en noviembre de 2006 para comprar la eléctrica británica Scottish Power, que actualmente asciende a 5.262 millones de euros, lo que le permite contar con liquidez suficiente para cubrir sus compromisos durante los próximos 20 meses.


----------



## Pillao (9 Feb 2009)

Dilectos camaradas... Abandono el barco.

Parto esta semana hacia lo que el incierto albur tenga a bien reservarme, eso sí... En Costa Rica. 

Pero como lo prometido es deuda, aquí os dedico un osado intento de trascender el tupido cendal en que se emboza el porvenir:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...5-hasta-siempre-hamijos-incluye-regalito.html

Espero que sirva a modo de orientación y que a nadie se le vaya a ocurrir otorgarle mayor consideración.

Trataré de hacer sitio en el equipaje, para todo lo que de vosotros me llevo.

Un fuerte abrazo compañeros.

Si queréis algo de mí... Pasaos por aquí y silbad.


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2009)

*IBERDROLA*

Citigroup ha recortado el precio objetivo de la electrica pre desde los 8,95 euros hasta los 7,5 euros. En la última sesión, las acciones de Iberdrola cerraron con un subida del 0,52% en los 5,85 euros.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (9 Feb 2009)

Pillao dijo:


> Dilectos camaradas... Abandono el barco.
> 
> Parto esta semana hacia lo que el incierto albur tenga a bien reservarme, eso sí... En Costa Rica.
> 
> ...



no te bañes sin bañador ni mees dentro del agua en esos lagos


tienen pinta que allí vive el bichito que se te mete en la polla y saca unos pinchos y se queda a vivir (también en el ojete)


hay que quitarlo con cuchillo y tenedor


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

Se acabó el tiempo de cortos, ahora tocan largos.


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

Pillao dijo:


> Dilectos camaradas... Abandono el barco.
> 
> Parto esta semana hacia lo que el incierto albur tenga a bien reservarme, eso sí... En Costa Rica.




Hey, ¡afortunados aquellos que emigran a paraisos fiscales! 

Eso si que es preservar capital con un par y no los del colchón.

edito: No te extrañe que algún día me vaya a vivir allá yo también


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2009)

Pillao dijo:


> Dilectos camaradas... Abandono el barco.
> 
> Parto esta semana hacia lo que el incierto albur tenga a bien reservarme, eso sí... En *Costa Rica*.




:

¿estamos locos o qué...? :




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> :
> 
> ¿estamos locos o qué...? :




Pues a mi me parece una decisión muy cuerda en los tiempos que corren 

Costa Rica es uno de los paises más ricos de Centroamérica.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Feb 2009)

*-Citigroup rebaja a Iberdrola de 8,95 a 7,95 y recomienda comprar.
-Morgan Stanley sube a Iberdrola de 7,80 a 8,10 y recomienda sobreponderar.
-Morgan rebaja a Gas Natural de 34 a 21,5.
-Morgan rebaja a Unión Fenosa de 18,33 a 18,05
-Citigroup rebaja a Santander de 9 a 8,5 aunque recomienda comprar.
-Vueling publica cifras de ocupación de enero con mejor 5,1 puntos más comparado con enero de 2008.
-Credit Suisse baja a Catalana a neutral desde su anterior recomendación de sobreponderar.
-Iberdrola anuncia a la CNMV la reestructuración del crédito puente de casi 8.000 millones de libras para la compra de Scottish Power
*
Saludos y buenos días ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Feb 2009)

Pillao dijo:


> Dilectos camaradas... Abandono el barco.
> 
> Parto esta semana hacia lo que el incierto albur tenga a bien reservarme, eso sí... En Costa Rica.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el regalito Pillao  Espero que el viaje sea de tu agrado y que vengas pronto (o al menos entres desde allí) para contarnos cosas, como siempre interesantes...

Von voyage!!!!! 

PD: Costa Rica es preciosa... envia fotos!!!!


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2009)

Comprar CINTRA para mantener *no es buena OPCION:*


Merrill Lynch decidirá la ecuación de canje para la 'fusión' entre Ferrovial y Cintra
09/02/2009 

Merrill Lynch decidirá la ecuación de canje para la 'fusión' entre Ferrovial y Cintra
Sede de Merrill Lynch en Londres (Archivo).

Es un contrato jugoso, pero sujeto a posibles críticas y controversia. Merrill Lynch ha sido el banco de negocios internacional seleccionado para realizar la valoración independiente sobre la que se determinará la ecuación de canje que Ferrovial presente para absorber su filial de autopistas Cintra, según han afirmado a este diario distintas fuentes financieras implicadas en el proceso.



La decisión fue tomada la semana pasada. El jueves 5 de febrero, los cuatro consejeros externos que se sientan en el Consejo de Administración de Cintra -Fernando Abril-Martorell, Jaime Bergel, Juan Sánchez-Junco y Emilio Saracho- se decantaron por los servicios del estadounidense Merrill Lynch, uno de los cinco bancos que había presentado sus credenciales para optar a la redacción de la fairness opinion.



Los cuatro jueces de la fusión se han dado prisa. Ferrovial reconoció los planes sobre su filial de autopistas a finales de 2008. Unas semanas después explicó las características del proceso, según el cual los consejeros externos de Cintra -en su mayoría independientes- serían los encargados de emitir una valoración objetiva e imparcial, tratando así de evitar la colusión de intereses existente entre matriz y filial.



De acuerdo con este protocolo de actuación, que constituyó una comisión de fusión, la compañía presidida por Rafael del Pino deberá someterse a la valoración de Cintra que remita el equipo de consejeros externos, que a su vez trabajará sobre el informe elaborado por Merrill Lynch. Con esta base, Ferrovial determinará la proporción, que el mercado enmarca en torno *a una acción de Ferrovial (21,60 euros) por cada 5 de Cintra (4,25 euros).*



El encargo ha convertido a los cuatro externos en protagonistas de la operación. Con una trayectoria profesional consolidada en el mundo financiero, Abril-Martorell (Credit Suisse), Bergel (ex Merrill Lynch), Sánchez-Junco (Maxam Explosivos) y Saracho (ex JP Morgan), el cuarteto tiene mucho más que perder si su posicionamiento a la hora de marcar la ecuación de canje entre Ferrovial y Cintra no pareciera justo.



La opción elegida por la matriz para absorber a su filial, de la que posee un 68% del capital antes de la oferta, ha sido el pago en acciones. Del Pino y su consejero delegado, Joaquín Ayuso, descartaron la posibilidad de una oferta en efectivo, más cara por la dificultad actual de acceso al crédito, pero a priori menos sujeta a críticas por parte de los accionistas minoritarios o de la propia CNMV.


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2009)

*GRUPO SANTANDER -ERE-*

La entidad ha propuesto el recorte de 300 puestos de trabajo en su filial de préstamos al consumo en España, un 30% de la plantilla en esta división. La mayoría se suprimirán por prejubilaciones y bajas incentivadas o traslados a otras filiales o unidades del grupo y una parte podría ser despedida directamente.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Feb 2009)

Vaya coñazo de mañana,a ver que si se mueve esto a partir de las 3!
Yo sigo pillado con gas natural e iberdrola,de momento estoy bloqueado con esto y me impide abordar otras operaciones,aqui espero al tan manido plan obama :


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vaya coñazo de mañana,a ver que si se mueve esto a partir de las 3!
> Yo sigo pillado con gas natural e iberdrola,de momento estoy bloqueado con esto y me impide abordar otras operaciones,aqui espero al tan manido plan obama :






Buff, iberdrola y gas natural... vete de vacaciones incomunicado unos meses y luego vuelves a ver que tal van... : 




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Feb 2009)

Las gas a 18,80 escuezennnnnnnnnnnnn :


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Las gas a 18,80 escuezennnnnnnnnnnnn :





A ese precio ya hay que mirar a largo plazo, olvídate que ya subirán... :o

Aunque mejor imagínate a quien compró hace un año... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2009)

Gas natural... lo veo en 15,00€ antes de la ampliación, luego especularán con los derechos.

CINTRA .... tiene que ir para abajo......


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2009)

Te subirá el ANIMO:

Los analistas de Espirito Santo valoran positivamente que la eléctrica haya firmado un acuerdo de reconfiguración del préstamo puente de 7.955 millones para adquirir Scottish Power. “Iberdrola sube su flexibilidad financiera tras la reciente adquisición de Scottish Power y Energy East. Esto, junto con la modulación de inversiones, proporciona a Iberdrola un escenario tranquilo a nivel financiero”, aseguran.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Feb 2009)

a los buenos dias,vaya coñazo de sesion....lo de gas natural me esta tentando....a mi es que me va la marcha....da resultados mañaña,no? iberia tambien me da vidilla y en mis predicciones que manejaba para este lunes de momento no acierto ni una....el miercoles me voy de vacaciones asi que cerrare todo el martes...a no ser que me quede pillado total...un saludo a todos


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2009)

Banco PASTOR está en nuevos mínimos... es una buena oportunidad ... si quieres riesgo!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Feb 2009)

ozù,peaso grafica tiene! ezte ez ideá pa un invershó como yo.........
casi que me esperare....aunque le pondre un ojo encima


----------



## chameleon (9 Feb 2009)

estamos en más de la mitad de la subida
quizás lo hagan mejor los bancos porque bajaron más, pero no me quedaría mucho tiempo

mantengo iberdrolas, tal y como están las cosas dudo que suban mucho más de 6.
cierro cuando lleguemos a 8950 

a los buenos días!


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> estamos en más de la mitad de la subida
> quizás lo hagan mejor los bancos porque bajaron más, pero no me quedaría mucho tiempo
> 
> mantengo iberdrolas, tal y como están las cosas dudo que suban mucho más de 6.
> ...




algún dia llegaremos... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2009)

Chameleon... no dudo que tus IBERDROLAS se van a dar un calentón en breve... hoy es mejor hacer plusvalías al momento, ya me ocurrió con gamesas.... en el momento que le saco un 2,00 / 3,00% VENDO! y a volver a comenzar...

IBERDROLA están soltando poco papel... por ahora.... los de UBS se han pasado vendiendo.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (9 Feb 2009)

Esto se parece cada vez más a los foros de Invertia.


----------



## Bayne (9 Feb 2009)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> Esto se parece cada vez más a los foros de Invertia.



Si hasta Tonuel se ha ido al lado oscuro...


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

Señores!

A los pilladitos les recomiendo calma y paciencia, bueno más que paciencia nervios de acero, porque esta semana lo pasarán muy mal. Pero el premio gordo llegará a partir de este próximo viernes y toda la semana que viene, donde se superarán con altas probabilidades los máximos de la semana pasada.

Lo que si les digo es que tomen la decisión YA, esperen como mucho a esta tarde con un stop cercano a ver como arrancan los gringos, y si todo va bien (es decir, hacia arriba, no me vayan a confundir con Tonuel  ) salgan o quédense justo antes del cierre de hoy.

A festivaldelhumor: si te vas de vacaciones, ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente 

edito: Creo que este viernes tenemos vencimiento de futuros, pero no estoy seguro del todo.


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2009)

Gracias mulder... según tu analisis.... hoy cerramos en rojo y mañana? la aprobación del plan nos dará una inyección hasta la semana que viene... o el efecto lo tendremos el viernes?


----------



## Hagen (9 Feb 2009)

este viernes no hay vencimiento


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2009)

Vuelven a la carga IBERDROLA.... :-(


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Gracias mulder... según tu analisis.... hoy cerramos en rojo y mañana? la aprobación del plan nos dará una inyección hasta la semana que viene... o el efecto lo tendremos el viernes?




No tengo claro que hoy se cierre en rojo y mi análisis indica lo contrario, pero como no estoy seguro de ello aunque deberíamos estar en máximos del día para recibir a los gringos, digo que os pongais un stop ceñido antes de la apertura de esta tarde por si acaso.


----------



## wsleone (9 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores!
> 
> Pero el premio gordo llegará a partir de este próximo viernes y toda la semana que viene, donde se superarán con altas probabilidades los máximos de la semana pasada.



Yo pensaba al revés. Si hoy o mañana se aprueba el plan de Obama, el resto de la semana sería alcista, y la semana que viene hacia abajo ¿no? :


----------



## FERROVIARIO (9 Feb 2009)

Pillao dijo:


> Dilectos camaradas... Abandono el barco.
> 
> Parto esta semana hacia lo que el incierto albur tenga a bien reservarme, eso sí... En Costa Rica.
> 
> ...






Tengo un nudo en el estómago, pues ya te dije que tu partida era mi canario en la mina.

Suerte en tu nueva etapa.


Hasta siempre compañero.


Salud y gracias por todo.

Ferroviario.


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Si hasta Tonuel se ha ido al lado oscuro...






tonuel está fuera sentado junto a Nelson esperando a que nos hundamos en los abismos... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Feb 2009)

americanooooooos,os recibimos con alegriaaaa


----------



## NosTrasladamus (9 Feb 2009)

Pido disculpas de antebrazo si ya se ha enviado antes:
Los hedge fund se preparan para deshacer posiciones billonarias a medio plazo

Los hedge fund se preparan para deshacer posiciones billonarias a medio plazo - Expansión.com


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Feb 2009)

¿como veis el BBVA, majetes?


----------



## chameleon (9 Feb 2009)

NosTrasladamus dijo:


> Pido disculpas de antebrazo si ya se ha enviado antes:
> Los hedge fund se preparan para deshacer posiciones billonarias a medio plazo
> 
> Los hedge fund se preparan para deshacer posiciones billonarias a medio plazo - Expansión.com



ahi está, acojonando al personal. lo quieren todo para ellos


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2009)

Eso mismo lo están diciendo desde primeros de año..... hoy vamos a verde.

USA ligeramente en negativo. APERTURA


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Yo pensaba al revés. Si hoy o mañana se aprueba el plan de Obama, el resto de la semana sería alcista, y la semana que viene hacia abajo ¿no? :




Le recomiendo encarecidamente leer todas las partes del FAQ que hablan sobre datos fundamentales o no a corto plazo.

Tiene el link disponible en mi firma.


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

Parece que se ha cumplido aquello de que los gringos nos querían altos para arrancar, ahora no tengo nada claro lo que va a suceder, o subimos mucho o bajamos mucho, pero no creo que nos quedemos indiferentes, que diga, laterales.

edito: El S&P aun no ha cerrado el gap, no me extrañaría que subiéramos porque el gap está arriba.


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2009)

Humm... Europa está en verde....


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2009)

Cuanto va a tardar GRIFOLS en caer?

La gestora, que llegó a controlar más de un 7% de la farmacéutica, había declarado una participación del 2,946% el pasado 12 de enero. Fidelity controla actualmente 4,01 millones de acciones tras vender en las últimas 4 semanas más de medio millón de títulos.


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2009)

Parece que nos hemos decantado por tendencia bajista... que viene!!!!


----------



## carvil (9 Feb 2009)

Buenas tardes.


Gap cerrado en S&P, poco volumen, muchas dudas


----------



## wsleone (9 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Le recomiendo encarecidamente leer todas las partes del FAQ que hablan sobre datos fundamentales o no a corto plazo.
> 
> Tiene el link disponible en mi firma.



Por más que lo leo no veo ningún apartado en el que se fundamente el motivo de que esta semana la bolsa vaya para abajo y a partir del viernes y durante la semana que viene subidón
Felicidades por el FAQ, está muy bien


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Gap cerrado en S&P, poco volumen, muchas dudas




El gap está en 867.5 y aun no lo han cerrado. Aunque si que es cierto lo del poco volumen y las dudas.


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Por más que lo leo no veo ningún apartado en el que se fundamente el motivo de que esta semana la bolsa vaya para abajo y a partir del viernes y durante la semana que viene subidón
> Felicidades por el FAQ, está muy bien




No hay que fundamentar nada, las bolsas primero hacen lo que quieren y luego utilizan cualquier excusa como motivo, da igual lo peregrino de la excusa, da igual que hayan razones fuertemente válidas para hacerla subir o bajar, el mercado irá donde el quiera.

Para más pistas sobre esto fíjese en lo que pasó el viernes, cifra de paro brutal, la peor desde 1974 y la bolsa lo 'celebró' yendo a máximos.


----------



## carvil (9 Feb 2009)

Yo le veo en 868.50  y nos vamos para abajo ahora con un poco m'as de volumen.


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Yo le veo en 868.50  y nos vamos para abajo ahora con un poco m'as de volumen.




Es cierto, si que se ha cerrado, perdón.

El volumen fuerte de verdad y habitual a estas horas de la tarde aun no ha llegado, así que cuidadín con los cortos


----------



## SNB4President (9 Feb 2009)

El dólar está bajando de lo lindo de momento sin pullbacks hasta ahora y vuelve a los 1,30, a ver si reanuda el Azkunaveteyismo:


----------



## wsleone (9 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No hay que fundamentar nada, las bolsas primero hacen lo que quieren y luego utilizan cualquier excusa como motivo, da igual lo peregrino de la excusa, da igual que hayan razones fuertemente válidas para hacerla subir o bajar, el mercado irá donde el quiera.
> 
> Para más pistas sobre esto fíjese en lo que pasó el viernes, cifra de paro brutal, la peor desde 1974 y la bolsa lo 'celebró' yendo a máximos.



La historia empezó el jueves con el rumor de que el gobierno EEUU sácará del mercado todos los valores tóxicos que están perjudicando tanto a los bancos y blablabla; íbamos perdiendo alrededor de un 3% y al final nos quedamos con un -0,65%.
El viernes subida porque se sigue con la resaca de la noticia del jueves y además ya está en el Senado la propuesta de Obama, con expectativa de que ese mismo día, hoy lunes o el martes se apruebe definitavemente (el paro y otros datos se pasaron por alto porque en estos momentos lo que prevalece ante todo es el plan Obama).

Subió por esos motivos, y es un hecho que las bolsas están esperando a que se haga público oficialmente el reparto del pastel y las medidas económicas, fiscales etc. Si las medidas son bien acogidas (como todo parece indicar) las bolsas se disparán acto seguido; en caso contrario es fácil adivinar.

Por eso yo creo que si supuestamente mañana sale el plan Obama y es del agrado de la afición, las bolsas por las nubes (no sé cuántos días), luego un brevísimo descanso para degustar el subidón para posteriormente volver a la realidad e ir bajando a los infiernos a buen paso.

Uf !!!!


----------



## carvil (9 Feb 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> La historia empezó el jueves con el rumor de que el gobierno EEUU sácará del mercado todos los valores tóxicos que están perjudicando tanto a los bancos y blablabla; íbamos perdiendo alrededor de un 3% y al final nos quedamos con un -0,65%.
> El viernes subida porque se sigue con la resaca de la noticia del jueves y además ya está en el Senado la propuesta de Obama, con expectativa de que ese mismo día, hoy lunes o el martes se apruebe definitavemente (el paro y otros datos se pasaron por alto porque en estos momentos lo que prevalece ante todo es el plan Obama).
> 
> Subió por esos motivos, y es un hecho que las bolsas están esperando a que se haga público oficialmente el reparto del pastel y las medidas económicas, fiscales etc. Si las medidas son bien acogidas (como todo parece indicar) las bolsas se disparán acto seguido; en caso contrario es fácil adivinar.
> ...




Hay un factor que a nosotros se nos escapa, que es la información privilegiada que los "leoncios" tienen. Y yo tengo un dicho "todo tiene una lógica lo que ocurre es que la desconocemos"


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Feb 2009)

Buenas tardes 
Quiero sangre
Esperando los niveles clave
Han terminado mis vacaciones

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> La historia empezó el jueves con el rumor de que el gobierno EEUU sácará del mercado todos los valores tóxicos que están perjudicando tanto a los bancos y blablabla; íbamos perdiendo alrededor de un 3% y al final nos quedamos con un -0,65%.
> El viernes subida porque se sigue con la resaca de la noticia del jueves y además ya está en el Senado la propuesta de Obama, con expectativa de que ese mismo día, hoy lunes o el martes se apruebe definitavemente (el paro y otros datos se pasaron por alto porque en estos momentos lo que prevalece ante todo es el plan Obama).
> 
> Subió por esos motivos, y es un hecho que las bolsas están esperando a que se haga público oficialmente el reparto del pastel y las medidas económicas, fiscales etc. Si las medidas son bien acogidas (como todo parece indicar) las bolsas se disparán acto seguido; en caso contrario es fácil adivinar.
> ...




Todo eso es blablablablabla, las bolsas seguirán haciendo lo que les de la gana, nada de eso va a influir en ellas, a no ser que los leoncios ya lo tuvieran previsto de antemano.

Los datos fundamentales no sirven para el corto plazo, solo para el largo plazo y basados, a ser posible, en balances contables y expectativas de la compañía, nunca en decisiones arbitrarias de políticos fantoches.

No es que opine, personalmente, que Obama sea un fantoche pero la mayoría de políticos si lo son.


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

Ya les dije que no se fiaran de las bajadas con bajo volumen, aunque este empezara a subir.

Ahí tienen la subida, aunque el volumen aun está bajísimo, como no despunte ahora esta va a ser una tarde de máximos pero sin pena ni gloria.


----------



## wsleone (9 Feb 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Hay un factor que a nosotros se nos escapa, que es la información privilegiada que los "leoncios" tienen. Y yo tengo un dicho "todo tiene una lógica lo que ocurre es que la desconocemos"



Contra los leoncios no se puede hacer nada :


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2009)

Flojita la subida.... no va a ser firme....


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Feb 2009)

¿cuando se aprueba el plan de rescate Obama?

Mucho me temo que nos vamos a cobrar todas las subidas, aunque pequeñas.


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Flojita la subida.... no va a ser firme....




Creo que ya hemos terminado con ellas, estamos en los objetivos del día y yo ya empezaría a mirarme los cortos.


----------



## wsleone (9 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿cuando se aprueba el plan de rescate Obama?



En teoría mañana. Hoy se reúne el Senado para llegar al acuerdo.


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2009)

Los de USB están ventilando casí 4M de papelitos de IBERDROLA.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Feb 2009)

segun parece los resultados que da mañana gas natural van a ser buenos,esta subiendo ahora el valor,meteros....


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2009)

Gas natural.... paso.... q se lleve otro la subida.... demasiado riesgo.


----------



## otropepito (9 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los de USB están ventilando casí 4M de papelitos de IBERDROLA.



Pues no está bajando
¿por qué crees que no baja? ¿no han arrastrado a nadie todavía? ¿es poco volumen?


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2009)

Hay otra gente.... paradojicamente.... hoy el BSN -SAN- está comprando.... como cierre a menos de 5,80€ mañana sigue su deBacle.


----------



## otropepito (9 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> segun parece los resultados que da mañana gas natural van a ser buenos,esta subiendo ahora el valor,meteros....



Dios te oiga, voy palmando un 1,5 % desde el Miércoles


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay otra gente.... paradojicamente.... hoy el BSN -SAN- está comprando.... como cierre a menos de 5,80€ mañana sigue su devacle.




Por favor, se dice de*B*acle, que eso hace daño a la vista.

El volumen de esta tarde está siendo ridículo y ya no queda tiempo, mañana ya saben lo que toca salvo en los primeros momentos, cuando los leoncios se dedicarán a decorarnos la pantalla con su window dressing.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Feb 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Dios te oiga, voy palmando un 1,5 % desde el Miércoles



Yo palmo mas del 10% no te quejes,aguanta que tiene que pasar de los 17,5


----------



## chameleon (9 Feb 2009)

quizás están bajando para recomprar barato de cara a los resultados del próximo martes
parece que saldrán mejor de lo esperado

hay un mail que circula por ahí, supuesta contestación a un inversor preocupado. no le doy credibilidad (necesariamente) pero ahí queda:



> Estimado señor xxxxxxxxxxx,
> 
> En primer lugar quisiera agradecerle su amable escrito, así como el interés, la calidad de sus comentarios y la fidelidad que muestra a hacia nuestra Compañía.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bayne (9 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> los leoncios se dedicarán a decorarnos la pantalla con su *window dressing*.



Lo acabo de meter en la FAQ...


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> quizás están bajando para recomprar barato de cara a los resultados del próximo martes
> parece que saldrán mejor de lo esperado
> 
> hay un mail que circula por ahí, supuesta contestación a un inversor preocupado. no le doy credibilidad (necesariamente) pero ahí queda:




Lo de estar pillado en Ibertrolas ya empieza a parecer una pandemia


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2009)

Si, Chameleon... ya lo ví el viernes... pero me fío más de UBS que te la propia compañia, la semana pasada salió mucho.... mucho papel.... información previlegiada? para recomprar?


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2009)

Si comparas, hay mucho más porcentaje de ventas.... y +4,5 millones solo de UBS es para sospechar.


----------



## otropepito (9 Feb 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Lo acabo de meter en la FAQ...



Ah, por cierto... he metido en las FUCK los conceptos de "soporte" y "resistencia" pero probablemente se os ocurran mejores maneras de explicarlo.

Estaría bien explicar lo del "Volumen" y conceptos del chartismo como "HCH", "Triángulos", "Velas japonesas", etc...

A Parla.


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Lo acabo de meter en la FAQ...




Done!

Ya está redactado.


----------



## chameleon (9 Feb 2009)

hombre, pillado es perder un 20%
pero vamos ya no comento nada, era pura información


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2009)

Pillados son los que han comprado hace un año, nosotros -los que estén pillados- de momento tienen más posibilidades de venta y recompra.


----------



## otropepito (9 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo de estar pillado en Ibertrolas ya empieza a parecer una pandemia



donpepito, te actualizo el dato de la agencia WRG MA.

UBS ya lleva más de 4 millones y medio de acciones de Iberdrola vendidas. Algo se cuece.


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2009)

Parece que va a cerrar a 5,82€


----------



## jcfdez (9 Feb 2009)

El otro día con el dato de paro USA (malísimo)..esto subió. Cuando aprueben el plan Obama (dicen que muy buena noticia) veremos lo que pasa. Los que mueven esto solo se preocupan de hacer dinero, la economía global les trae por el culo que suba o baje...para eso inventaron las posiciones cortas.


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

jcfdez dijo:


> El otro día con el dato de paro USA (malísimo)..esto subió. Cuando aprueben el plan Obama (dicen que muy buena noticia) veremos lo que pasa. Los que mueven esto solo se preocupan de hacer dinero, la economía global les trae por el culo que suba o baje...para eso inventaron las posiciones cortas.




Eso es algo que he dicho en este hilo más veces que pelos tengo en el trasero, además para mañana ya tengo previsto que nos vamos a ir al guano, que ya toca corrección y vendrá en el mejor momento, justo cuando las gacelillas piensan que esto subirá.


----------



## otropepito (9 Feb 2009)

jcfdez dijo:


> El otro día con el dato de paro USA (malísimo)..esto subió. Cuando aprueben el plan Obama (dicen que muy buena noticia) veremos lo que pasa. Los que mueven esto solo se preocupan de hacer dinero, la economía global les trae por el culo que suba o baje...para eso inventaron las posiciones cortas.



No estoy de acuerdo en nada

Cuando una empresa se cepilla mil puestos de trabajo, las acciones suelen subir porque se espera que los beneficios aumenten al no tener que pagar mil nóminas. Se presupone que esos mil puestos no eran rentables para empresa y por eso se ha desecho de ellos. Quiero decir que para los inversores, que echen a unos cuantos suele ser una buena noticia.


Las posiciones cortas las inventó Dios para que los burbujistas pudieran sonreir mientras todo se va a la mierda.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Feb 2009)

Hoy el SAN ha escapado por los pelos....

Hasta las 17:00h el volumen ha sido de risa en comparación con otros días, mañana atentos por la tarde a este valor,


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Feb 2009)

buenas tardes, no he posteado mucho ayer y hoy, porque ya soy un nuevo alta en SS, ji ji, curro guapo que me ha salido.... 10 dias que he estado de baja, para que luego digan que no levantamos el pais


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Feb 2009)

lo que pasa es que aqui todo el mundo no se fia de nadie y todos van a 1 semana de largo. nadie da 1 duro


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> buenas tardes, no he posteado mucho ayer y hoy, porque ya soy un nuevo alta en SS, ji ji, curro guapo que me ha salido.... 10 dias que he estado de baja, para que luego digan que no levantamos el pais










*noragüena!*


----------



## carvil (9 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> buenas tardes, no he posteado mucho ayer y hoy, porque ya soy un nuevo alta en SS, ji ji, curro guapo que me ha salido.... 10 dias que he estado de baja, para que luego digan que no levantamos el pais



Enhorabuena Azkunaveteya 



Obama ahora en TV


----------



## jcfdez (9 Feb 2009)

Eso será a nivel individual en una empresas, pero cuando el paro es la tónica general las implicaciones sobre la economía son nefastas.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy el SAN ha escapado por los pelos....
> 
> Hasta las 17:00h el volumen ha sido de risa en comparación con otros días, mañana atentos por la tarde a este valor,



¿Por qué?

No me asustes, que estoy dentro.


----------



## kunk (9 Feb 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo en nada
> 
> Cuando una empresa se cepilla mil puestos de trabajo, las acciones suelen subir porque se espera que los beneficios aumenten al no tener que pagar mil nóminas. Se presupone que esos mil puestos no eran rentables para empresa y por eso se ha desecho de ellos. Quiero decir que para los inversores, que echen a unos cuantos suele ser una buena noticia.



Ya, Una buena noticia para los inversores de ESA empresa, pero, de manera conjunta en la misma medida, mala noticia para los inversores en EL RESTO de empresas, ya que pierden clientes finales potenciales. 

Cuando esas noticias se generalizan entre todas las empresas, yo diría que es MALO para los inversores de TODAS ellas.

Saludos,


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

kunk dijo:


> Ya, Una buena noticia para los inversores de ESA empresa, pero, de manera conjunta en la misma medida, mala noticia para los inversores en EL RESTO de empresas, ya que pierden clientes finales potenciales.
> 
> Cuando esas noticias se generalizan entre todas las empresas, yo diría que es MALO para los inversores de TODAS ellas.
> 
> Saludos,




Eso es cierto, pero la bolsa ya lo notará más adelante cuando esas empresas presenten sus resultados.


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2009)

AGENDA PARA MAÑANA:

Producción industrial Francia. Estimación: -10.7%. Dato Previo: -9%. 08:45

Producción industrial Italia. Estimación: -11.2%. Dato Previo: -9.7%. 10:00

Bernanke habla sobre las medidas de la Fed para dar liquidez. 19:00


RESULTADOS

UBS. 4T. Estimación: -0.966 frs/acn

Applied Materials. 4T. Estimación: 0.01 dól/acn. Dato Previo: 0.23 dól/acn

Qwest Communications. 4T. Estimación: 0.10 dól/acn. Dato Previo: 0.14 dól/acn


Gas Natural


----------



## Bayne (9 Feb 2009)

Sobre el FAQ
[editar] 9.- Qué es el el famoso gap de Mulder? cómo se cierra?, Siempre se cierra? Qué sucede si no se cierra? 
¿Aquí no se debería hablar de cómo se forman precios a partir del cierre de un día hasta la apertura de otro? ¿Es la famosa subasta?


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Sobre el FAQ
> [editar] 9.- Qué es el el famoso gap de Mulder? cómo se cierra?, Siempre se cierra? Qué sucede si no se cierra?
> ¿Aquí no se debería hablar de cómo se forman precios a partir del cierre de un día hasta la apertura de otro? ¿Es la famosa subasta?




La subasta realmente no tiene mucho que ver con el gap salvo que en subasta se determina el precio de cierre, pero esto no ocurre con todos los índices. Por ejemplo, en el futuro del Eurostoxx, se considera gap el precio que tiene a las 17:30, sin embargo, el futuro sigue en marcha y se puede operar con el hasta las 22:00, tras las 22:00 hay una subasta, pero el gap oficial para el día siguiente es el precio marcado justo a las 17:30.

¿capisce?


----------



## kunk (9 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso es cierto, pero la bolsa ya lo notará más adelante cuando esas empresas presenten sus resultados.



Si, pero si en este momento se sabe que eso va a suceder ¿no deberían descontarlo ya?


----------



## Kujire (9 Feb 2009)

*La Pipeline de los Planes ....*

HOY

En principio los senadores votan el plan Hoy, al parecer Obama ha conseguido los apoyos para aprobar el plan que será anunciado mañana. El plan es diferente del que aprobó el congreso, y los senadores republicanos lo han conseguido adelgazar hasta los 790B$. El viernes los senadores estuvieron revisando las enmiendas que fueron presentadas por los republicanos, y todo esto ha provocado que en este punto NO SABEMOS LO QUE CONTIENE EL PLAN. Obama está metiendo presión ahora mismo, aprovechando hasta el último momento y por eso a visitado hoy Indiana en una población que ya visitó hace un mes(y anteriormente en campaña) en dónde el desempleo alcanza el 15.3%!(desde el 4.7% hace una año) 

MAÑANA

Los tiempos que estamos manejando pueden variar, como lo hicieron el viernes, por lo que tendremos que estar atentos. Despuñes de la aprobación del plan, Tim Geithner (Secre del Tesoro) tiene pendiente de la presentación de su Plan de Rescate Financiero(que estaba prevista para hoy), la cual ha retrasado a propósito, en principio sería mañana el día dónde dará a conocer las líneas generales de su plan. 

DESPUES DE MAÑANA ...

Ojo, aún queda pasar por el congreso a "pelear" el resto del TARP ... y digo pelear porque después de la tramitación del Plan de Estímulo que ha hecho Obama, los repúblicanos se la van a tener guardada.

Es decir, aún queda montaña rusa para unos días más...


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Feb 2009)

kujire, vuestros politicos no son los unicos que no pagan impuestos, en UK parece que tb hay...

aqui nos lo roban antes de pagarlo


----------



## Bayne (9 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La subasta realmente no tiene mucho que ver con el gap salvo que en subasta se determina el precio de cierre, pero esto no ocurre con todos los índices. Por ejemplo, en el futuro del Eurostoxx, se considera gap el precio que tiene a las 17:30, sin embargo, el futuro sigue en marcha y se puede operar con el hasta las 22:00, tras las 22:00 hay una subasta, pero el gap oficial para el día siguiente es el precio marcado justo a las 17:30.
> 
> ¿capisce?



Eso sí lo entiendo. Pero por ejemplo, un valor que cierra a las 17.30 a 10, si al día siguiente a las 8.00 de la mañana sale con una noticia de resultados fabulosos, ¿por qué automáticamente a las 9.00 abre con un precio de (por ejemplo) 11, cuándo se forma ese precio, no puedo comprar a precio de cierre a las 9 en punto de la mañana?


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

*Cuidado Con Ig Markets*

Señores!

Acabo de encontrar este hilo navegando por ahí, hablan muy mal de IG Markets, yo he estado con ellos en demo y he visto también algunas cosas extrañas, así que les pongo el link para que evaluen por si mismos:

otra jugada sucia de IG Markets

Lo malo de estos mercados derivados, como los CFD's o Warrants es que se la pueden meter hasta el fondo porque quien controla el mercado de ese CFD o ese Warrant es el propio emisor, aunque hay CFD's directos de CME que no tienen estos problemas.


----------



## Kujire (9 Feb 2009)

kunk dijo:


> Si, pero si en este momento se sabe que eso va a suceder ¿no deberían descontarlo ya?



Sí y no, y depende de la empresa. No todas las empresas son iguales, ni su comportamiento es similar, por lo que no podemos generalizar esa regla.


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Feb 2009)

subastate al mejor postor amigo


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Eso sí lo entiendo. Pero por ejemplo, un valor que cierra a las 17.30 a 10, si al día siguiente a las 8.00 de la mañana sale con una noticia de resultados fabulosos, ¿por qué automáticamente a las 9.00 abre con un precio de (por ejemplo) 11, cuándo se forma ese precio, no puedo comprar a precio de cierre a las 9 en punto de la mañana?




El futuro del Eurostoxx abre a las 8, el Ibex tiene horario de 9 a 17:30, incluido el futuro.


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

kunk dijo:


> Si, pero si en este momento se sabe que eso va a suceder ¿no deberían descontarlo ya?




No se puede saber a priori si a una empresa le va a ir bien o mal, pero si tu lo crees entonces vende o ponte corto. El mercado seguirá haciendo lo que le parezca.

edito: Te puedo asegurar, según mi experiencia, que esa actitud te va a traer más de una sorpresa.


----------



## Kujire (9 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> los leoncios se dedicarán a decorarnos la pantalla con su window dressing.



visillería bursátil=window dressing;


----------



## kunk (9 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No se puede saber a priori si a una empresa le va a ir bien o mal, pero si tu lo crees entonces vende o ponte corto. El mercado seguirá haciendo lo que le parezca.
> 
> edito: Te puedo asegurar, según mi experiencia, que esa actitud te va a traer más de una sorpresa.




Vale, soy consciente de que el mercado sigue su propia lógica, que además es estrecho y que existen operadores con capacidad para crear y manipular precios, de tal manera que éstos no tienen que reflejar necesariamente en cada momento el valor real de los activos, y que ese "no tiene que reflejar necesariamente" hay que interpretarlo no como que algunas veces existan variaciones meramente estadísticas, sino como "hay por ahí afuera un monton de tiburones que van a despedazarte". 

Lo que me parece irracional, volviendo al tema del post, es que cuando se da una noticia de despidos en una compañía con bastante probabilidad su cotización reaccione inmediatamente al alza en los mercados por las perspectivas de ahorro de costes que eso supone, pero los días que numerosas compañías anuncian despidos no suela haber una reacción inmediata a la baja en el resto por la pérdida potencial de mercado, sino que se espere a ver como se materializan sus consecuencias en la cuenta de resultados.

Por otra parte, en lo de comprar o vender, aunque les sigo con interés en este hilo, mi interés es por el momento meramente deportivo


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Por qué?
> 
> No me asustes, que estoy dentro.



Tengo la sensación de que todo esta descontado

-el dividendo que se entrego en febrero,

-las ultimas subidas

-el escaso volumen

-el doji que se formo el pasado viernes

aun por todo esto seguimos por debajo del BBVA (que va muy lateral en todas las sesiones) y el SAN ha aumentado su acciones en un 25% creo,

ahora a mirar en EEUU a ver como escampa el temporal

de todas formas si quieres opinión de como va a acabar este valor preguntale a azkuna, que ya veras que alegria te va dar,


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

kunk dijo:


> Vale, soy consciente de que el mercado sigue su propia lógica, que además es estrecho y que existen operadores con capacidad para crear y manipular precios, de tal manera que éstos no tienen que reflejar necesariamente en cada momento el valor real de los activos, y que ese "no tiene que reflejar necesariamente" hay que interpretarlo no como que algunas veces existan variaciones meramente estadísticas, sino como "hay por ahí afuera un monton de tiburones que van a despedazarte".
> 
> Lo que me parece irracional, volviendo al tema del post, es que cuando se da una noticia de despidos en una compañía con bastante probabilidad su cotización reaccione inmediatamente al alza en los mercados por las perspectivas de ahorro de costes que eso supone, pero los días que numerosas compañías anuncian despidos no suela haber una reacción inmediata a la baja en el resto por la pérdida potencial de mercado, sino que se espere a ver como se materializan sus consecuencias en la cuenta de resultados.
> 
> Por otra parte, en lo de comprar o vender, aunque les sigo con interés en este hilo, mi interés es por el momento meramente deportivo




Es que no hay solo 'variaciones estadísticas', hay también contabilidad creativa, ampliaciones de capital, opas, rumorología y todo tipo de tiburoneo de la peor calaña. Si nuestros bancos presentaran sus resultados reales, es decir, si aplicaran la contabilidad tal y como se hace en muchas empresas ya hace tiempo que habrían dejado de dar beneficios y estarían quebrados.

Pero el banco de España está ahí para acompañarles en cada presentación de beneficios, es horrendo y hasta anticapitalista, pero es así, la política también hace su papel.


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

Kujire, dicen en los mentideros que hoy se ha hecho una votación de prueba a las 20:30 hora de aquí (2:30 pm hora de allí) ¿se sabe el resultado?


----------



## Kujire (9 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Kujire, dicen en los mentideros que hoy se ha hecho una votación de prueba a las 20:30 hora de aquí (2:30 pm hora de allí) ¿se sabe el resultado?



Todo está bajo control, "3 Reps In" que es lo que se dice por akí  el plan pasa y está descontada la subida. Hoy como has visto lateral(hemos pasado más de 16 veces de positivo a negativo!) esperando mañana a ver qué pasa. 

Hoy todo el mundo está pendiente de lo que dice Tim Geithner, eso es más importante, y sobre todo de lo que "no dice". Queremos ver un Master Plan como es debido y atentos que nos puede defraudar. Mañana va a ser unos de los días más importantes de año, por la espectativa, nerviosismo y stressss.... de cualquier forma espero "subida para pillar a los ilusos". Creo que lo mejor para los que no están dentro es ver la peli, que pinta va a ser de vaqueros y dejarlo pasar.

Ojo! Tim sale a hablar cuando el Ibex ha cerrado o está a punto, por lo que andaros con ojo los del Ibex. 

Como dicen los de la WWF por aki: "DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME"

Advertencia: Estoy de viaje(en la otra punta del país), por lo que no les podré guiar al minuto como otras veces

Advertencia2: Esta semana subastan bonos del tesoro, la mayor de la historia! al loro con eso, va a tirar del dolar y mandará al "guano" a la bolsa en algún momento. El GOB necesita la pasta por lo que ... intentarán que salga bien.


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

A las buenas noches!

Pongo aquí el plan para mañana, es igual que el que puse el viernes pasado porque todo lo previsto para hoy se ha cumplido a la perfección, incluso con luna llena, que era lo que más me tenía en ascuas:

Mañana será día de cortos.

Subiremos de nuevo en los primeros momentos de la sesión hasta los máximos de estos días para irnos pronto al guano, pero volveremos a girar arriba al final de la mañana para irnos de la mano con los gringos hacia abajo de nuevo, puede que nos excedamos un poco y luego lo compensemos subiendo ligeramente tras el cierre europeo.

Siento que algunos se van a decepcionar con este plan porque no es lo que esperan, pero les dejo las dos claves que gobernarán las bolsas para mañana:

- Subida sin volumen es subida falsa.
- Compra con el rumor y vende con la noticia.


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que todo esta descontado
> 
> -el dividendo que se entrego en febrero,
> 
> ...



el SAN es un banco solido por fundamentales!
tiene una morosidad baja, del 2%, certificada por el BdE, lo que es garantia de calidad y veracidad...


por cierto: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-esta-beneficio-de-caja-espana-calentito.html otra supervision del BdE

tiene cojones la cosa!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Feb 2009)

A las buenas noches,me teneis en la mas oscura incertidumbre...yo creo firmemente que mañana toca subir y ademas subir fuerte(en torno al 2,5%),a no ser que el plan del señor Obama sea rematadamente escualido,pero como tengo una mente joven e influenciable quizas os haga caso y venda antes de las 11:00,los puñeteros blue chips llevan dias tirando el ibex hacia abajo y esto no me termina de cuadrar...por lo demas hoy todo estupendamente,mis cintras han terminado cerrando por encima de 4,30 y inditex va viento en popa a toda vela....y de las iberdrolas que os voy a contar que no sepais ya......para terminar os dejo la noticia de un trader de la vieja escuela que tampoco lo ve tan negro...




Seth Glickenhaus, 94 años, comenzó a trabajar en una firma de Wall Street a mediados de 1929 al borde del crack, se graduó en economía en 1934, en lo peor de la depresión, y luego fundó su propia empresa de gestión de recursos en 1938. Continúa en Wall Street ¿Quién puede igualar ese curriculum? 


Glickenhaus, dice que al principio de esta crisis consultaron a los que llevaban más de 40 años en bolsa, luego a los que llevaban más de 50, y así progresivamente hasta que todas las casas de análisis y micrófonos se giraron hacia él. 
Pero Glickenhaus, mucho menos famoso que conocidos metepatas, administra unos 1.500 millones de dólares de sus clientes y había puesto el máximo permitido (20%) en liquidez hace más de un año, y es de los pocos que puede decir que predijo entonces que el DJ tocaría por debajo de los 9.500 este año. 


Glickenhaus no menciona la palabra “crack” para hablar del 29, porque entonces solo se solía emplear la que él usa “Gran Caída”. Dice que lo que las distingue solo es la inacción de los políticos que miraron a otro lado entonces en contraposición a la fuerza con la tratan de intervenir ahora. 


Honesto, reconoce que algunos pocos clientes le han entregado más dinero pero que son muchos los que han retirado todo su dinero de las bolsas. Su agencia da un 17% anual, comparado con el 7% del Standard & Poor's 500, según Morningstar Inc y hasta Julio sus perdidas han sido mucho menores que las del mercado. 


Glickenhaus cree que las acciones han caído a tal punto que es probable que haya una recuperación, al menos a corto plazo, pero advierte que debido a que la economía estadounidense está tan débil y su sistema financiero tan dañado, que "una recesión o incluso una posible depresión podría durar por al menos cinco años". Hemos prosperado tanto que ya no podemos competir. Esos días se acabaron, con la excepción de las pequeñas empresas. En sectores como el automotor, SE ACABÓ", señala Glickenhaus, quien antaño solía hacer grandes inversiones en Chrysler. 

Glickenhaus es optimista respecto al mundo en vías de desarrollo y le gustan las acciones relacionadas a la demanda de energía y a la necesidad de materias primas por parte de los países emergentes. 
"Nos gustan las acciones de fabricantes de tubos y ductos, con buenos rendimientos y negocios estables", dice Glickenhaus, quien prefiere comprar títulos cuando parecen baratos y tienen buenas perspectivas. Estas compañías transportan y almacenan petróleo, gas y otros líquidos naturales. "Y nos gustan los transportadores de carga seca que llegan a China, que operan barcos que transportan mineral de hierro, carbón, trigo, cemento, fertilizadores, ese tipo de cosas". 


Glickenhaus no está invirtiendo el dinero de sus clientes en bonos gubernamentales o corporativos. No cree que los bonos del gobierno rindan lo suficiente y no confía en las agencias de calificación para evaluar a los bonos corporativos de forma efectiva. 


A pesar de todos sus años en Wall Street, no siente compasión por aquellos que llevaron a EE.UU. a la crisis. 
"La gente tiene miedo y está muy enojada", acota Glickenhaus. "Cree que todo lo que se ha hecho es para beneficiar a Wall Street y a esos sueldos y paquetes de compensación absurdos que reciben los líderes de esas compañías, sin importar qué tan bueno o malo ha sido su desempeño. 

En algunos casos, hicieron un trabajo más penoso de lo que se cree. No soy tan pesimista sobre el futuro de la bolsa ahora mismo. Soy más pesimista sobre el futuro de los negocios". 

saludos y feliz dia de trading para mañana


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores!
> 
> Acabo de encontrar este hilo navegando por ahí, hablan muy mal de IG Markets, yo he estado con ellos en demo y he visto también algunas cosas extrañas, así que les pongo el link para que evaluen por si mismos:
> 
> ...




A tomar por saco mi cuenta en igmarkets... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A tomar por saco mi cuenta en igmarkets...




Que conste que lo puse pensando en tí 

Aunque mejor que el resto del hilo lo tenga en cuenta también.


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Que conste que lo puse pensando en tí
> 
> Aunque mejor que el resto del hilo lo tenga en cuenta también.





Pues la chica por teléfono era muy amable, yo le dije que todavia tenia que estudiar el tema para empezar a operar y tal... 


y lo que lo seguiré estudiando... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> A las buenas noches,me teneis en la mas oscura incertidumbre...yo creo firmemente que mañana toca subir y ademas subir fuerte(en torno al 2,5%)[...]




¡Me ha gustado mucho el artículo que has puesto!

Por otra parte, para mañana tengo calculada una caida del 2.16%, en el S&P, y del 2.45% en el Stoxx.


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Feb 2009)

el bono 3,03% 

ha cruzado el 3 y nadie dice nada??


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> el bono 3,03%
> 
> ha cruzado el 3 y nadie dice nada??




El español? o el aleman?

Eso quiere decir que por cada millón de euros cobras 30.000 al año, quitando los impuestos del 18%, claro.


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> el bono 3,03%
> 
> ha cruzado el 3 y nadie dice nada??




El bono ya no es lo que era... :o



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Feb 2009)

un 50% en un mes??


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> un 50% en un mes??




No te preocupes, en 2010 p'arriba... 


Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¡Me ha gustado mucho el artículo que has puesto!
> 
> Por otra parte, para mañana tengo calculada una caida del 2.16%, en el S&P, y del 2.45% en el Stoxx.



-2,46% joerchu! lo consultare con la almohada......


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Feb 2009)

Official: Plan will buy some of banks' bad assets
Official: Bailout overhaul likely to include private-public partnership to buy bank assets

* Martin Crutsinger, AP Economics Writer
* Monday February 9, 2009, 2:58 pm EST

* Yahoo! Buzz
* Print

Related:

* Fannie Mae
* , Freddie Mac

WASHINGTON (AP) -- An administration official said Monday the overhaul of the government's $700 billion financial rescue program is likely to include a partnership with the private sector to buy troubled assets.
Related Quotes
Symbol	Price	Change
FNM	0.64	-0.01
Chart for FANNIE MAE
FRE	0.65	+0.01
Chart for FREDDIE MAC
{"s" : "fnm,fre","k" : "c10,l10,p20,t10","o" : "","j" : ""}

The official said the plan would use government money to support private sector purchases of bad assets that are weighing on banks' balance sheets and keeping them from resuming more normal lending.

The official spoke on condition of anonymity in advance of the proposal being released.

A Treasury Department spokeswoman said the revamped program was basically done with only "minor tweaks" occurring on Monday.

Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner will give a speech on Tuesday at the Treasury Department unveiling the new program.

The speech originally had been scheduled for Monday but was delayed partly to allow Geithner to help gain Senate approval of the administration's massive economic stimulus bill.

Lawrence Summers, head of the National Economic Council, said Sunday that the administration had received a number of proposals on how the private sector could participate in the solution to the banking crisis.

"It can't all be private capital ... not given the size of the financial mess we have inherited," Summers said in an interview on Fox News Sunday. But he said the administration believed the private sector could play a significant role with the right ****s of government guarantees.

"With the right strategic approaches, Secretary Geithner believes that we can bring in substantial private capital, and that's something we all ought to be able to agree on, that where we can catalyze private capital, that's a better root to solving this problem than government resources," Summers said.

The government effort to support private sector purchases of banks' troubled assets would be just one element of a major overhaul of the troubled bailout program, which has come under heavy criticism for distributing billions of dollars with few requirements on how banks would use the money.

The Bush administration, led by then-Treasury Secretary Henry Paulson, committed the first $350 billion of the $700 billion program, leaving the final half for the Obama team. While many banking experts believe billions more eventually will be needed to deal with the worst financial crisis in seven decades, the new plan will not seek additional support from Congress at this time, according to congressional and industry officials who are in contact with the administration.

The revamped plan is expected to continue to rely heavily on capital injections into banks although with more strings attached in terms of caps on executive compensation and enhanced monitoring to make sure banks use the money to increase lending.

The administration has said it will devote up to $100 billion of the remaining $350 billion to programs to combat a rising tide of mortgage foreclosures. Geithner was expected to reveal some of those efforts Tuesday.

Any mortgage aid would be a major policy shift from the Bush administration, which relied on voluntary, industry-led measures and did not want to commit taxpayer dollars to foreclosure prevention.

There are numerous ways in which the government could help prevent foreclosures. Under one option developed by the Federal Deposit Insurance Corp., the government would promise to absorb a portion of losses for loans that default again, even after the monthly payment is reduced.

In Washington, there has been debate among bank regulators about how effective loan modifications are. A study by two bank regulators last year found that more than half of loans had defaulted again within six months of being modified. But critics said the study didn't show whether the modifications resulted in a meaningful change to loan payments.

The government also could use mortgage finance companies Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, which were seized by federal regulators last fall, to snap up distressed mortgages and replace them with more affordable ones.

However, the Obama administration's foreclosure prevention plan could disappoint consumer advocates. They have long pressed for the government to mount a massive response to the crisis.

"I'm not hearing anything I like," said John Taylor, chief executive of the National Community Reinvestment Coalition, a consumer group in Washington. "It sounds like they're going to continue this kind of carrot approach and leave the sticks at home."

The overhauled bailout program also is expected to feature a significant expansion of a Federal Reserve program designed to unclog lending to consumers and small businesses by widening that plan to cover other ****s of loans such as those dealing with commercial real estate.

AP Real Estate Writer Alan Zibel contributed to this report.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Feb 2009)

*probando...1,2...1,2*


si os ha salido un grafico de ibertrola es que ya se como colgar imagenes.....


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Feb 2009)

juas,casi no se ve....pero ya casi lo tengo....y si ampliais la imagen hay tenemos a la maldita accion en la parte baja de ese canal lateral alcista.......tiene que subir,a 6.05 (que era mi objetivo)!copon ya!
!no a la manipulacion!
UBS fuera del mercado!
saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Feb 2009)

pues a ver si ahora aprendes a ponerlo en su tamaño!! futuros -0.40%


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> si os ha salido un grafico de ibertrola es que ya se como colgar imagenes.....



Se ve poco, pero ¿ves algo alcista ahi?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)

<a href="http://img519.imageshack.us/my.php?image=87726267st8.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/2708/87726267st8.th.png" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img519/2708/87726267st8.png" title="QuickPost"><img src="http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" border="0"></a> 
yo creo que si
espero que esta vez sea vea mejor


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> <a href="http://img519.imageshack.us/my.php?image=87726267st8.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/2708/87726267st8.th.png" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img519/2708/87726267st8.png" title="QuickPost"><img src="http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" border="0"></a>
> yo creo que si
> espero que esta vez sea vea mejor



Espero que te vaya bien, pero no me gusta como calza la perrita

Análisis fundamental de  IBERDROLA - Crédit Suisse prevé que las cifras de Iberdrola sean peores


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)

no no 


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iberar-los-bancos-de-los-activos-toxicos.html


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)

*El Senado de EE.UU. aprueba el plan económico de Obama*

Que empiece el baile......


Todos los senadores demócratas y tres republicanos votaron a favor de la propuesta, aprobando el uso de 829.000 millones de dólares




Washington. (dpa) - El plan de estímulo para la economía estadounidense por valor de 829.000 millones de dólares impulsado por el presidente Barack Obama superó hoy el obstáculo más alto para su aprobación en el Senado de Estados Unidos gracias al voto de todos los senadores demócratas y de tres republicanos.

El recuento final arrojó un ajustado resultado de 61 votos a favor y 36 en contra, justo por encima de los 60 votos afirmativos necesarios. Tan apretado estuvo, que los demócratas requirieron la presencia en el Senado de Ted Kennedy, que no había acudido a su trabajo desde que sufrió unas convulsiones el 20 de enero, durante la comida de celebración de la asunción de Obama. 

La votación de hoy era clave porque los demócratas debían conseguir el apoyo de algunos republicanos para ganar. A partir de ahora, los demócratas cuentan con los números suficientes para aprobar la ley incluso con la oposición en bloque de los republicanos. 

En realidad, la votación era puramente procedimental dentro de las particulares reglas del Senado: los senadores votaron una propuesta para poder establecer un plazo de debate cerrado al final del cual se votará definitivamente la ley, algo que requiere el apoyo de 60 de los 100 senadores. 

El plazo se acabará mañana y en esa votación a los demócratas les bastarán 50 votos para lograr aprobar el texto. Dado que la Cámara de Representantes aprobó hace dos semanas una versión diferente del paquete, por valor de 819.000 millones de dólares, diferente de la del Senado, será necesario la formación de una comisión mixta de ambas cámaras para escribir un texto de consenso. 

Obama y los líderes demócratas en el Congreso pretenden que el plan esté aprobado antes del Día de los Presidentes, que se celebra el próximo lunes. Aproximadamente un tercio del llamado Plan de Recuperación y Reinversión para Estados Unidos se destinaría a rebajas fiscales que favorecerían, según prometió el presidente Obama, al 95 por ciento de las familias del país. 

Además, el plan incluye inversiones en infraestructura, energías renovables, transporte, sanidad y educación, además de ayudas a los estados que están teniendo problemas para cumplir con sus presupuestos. Según Obama, el plan salvará o creará entre tres y cuatro millones de empleos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)

*buenos dias*

Gas Natural obtiene un beneficio neto en 2008 de 1.060 millones de euros; y un beneficio neto 4T de 252 millones de euros vs. 247 millones estimados por el consenso y los 233 millones del año anterior; ofrecerá una rueda de prensa en Madrid a las 12:15


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy hemos arrancado fuertemente a la baja en el Stoxx, es más que probable que suceda lo mismo con el Ibex a pesar de las subidas de ayer.

Este arranque a la baja debería abrirnos camino para poder subir hasta mediodía y luego caernos con los gringos, todos juntitos. Ayer, a pesar de ser día de luna llena, no bajamos. Ese día puede ser hoy porque en la pasada luna nueva ocurrió algo similar.

Estén atentos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)

Profit warning 
BBVA incumple la mayoría de sus objetivos del plan estratégicoLos negocios de España, México y USA http://www.finanzas.com/noticias/empresas/2009-02-10/89933_bbva-incumple-mayoria-objetivos-plan.html
A mi tambien me interesaba el bbva...pero va a ser que no,lo miraré desde la barrera


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

Hoy es el gran dia hamijos... saquen corriendo sus ahorros de los bankitos y apuesten por el ibex...


*UNA INVERSIÓN SEGURA...* 







Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

Buenos días.

Parece que hoy se presenta un día interesante... IBERDROLA / IBR REV en el ojo del huracan!


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

BNP recorta su recomendación sobre IBERDROLA a neutral


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

¿no se mete nadie...? :o



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)

en gas natural deberia meterme,pero me voy de vacaciones


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> en gas natural deberia meterme,pero me voy de vacaciones





Cuéntame otra... :o




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

Tonuel .... IBERDROLA te está esperando a 5,65€


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel .... IBERDROLA te está esperando a 5,65€





Nos vemos en los 7000... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

Pero .... eso son muchos días de espera.


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pero .... eso son muchos días de espera.





Cuando salga Obama con su aprobado plan y se hunda la bolsa hablamos... 




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Feb 2009)

Fuera de gas brutal a 17,76 os dejo el valor para vosotros.


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Fuera de gas brutal a 17,76 os dejo el valor para vosotros.





Hombre, pues yo veia hoy a GasNatural superando los 18€... :o

Aunque pudiera ser que no... 




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Feb 2009)

No creo,en cuando supera 18,80 lo tiran abajo,mi orden a entrado en 4 veces...
Me salgo bien escocido...


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

Algunas veces, es mejor salir y tener liquidez.... NO TENER MIEDO A PULSAR EL BOTÓN DE VENDER!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)

consuelate,que de aqui a un rato...yo tambien me saldre escocido,tengo el stop iberdrolistico a 5,60
voy preparando el hemoal


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

De aquí al 17 de FEB, el día que presentan resultados, hay posibilidades de que recupere, tiene mal aspecto, pero nunca se sabe!


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> consuelate,que de aqui a un rato...yo tambien me saldre escocido,tengo el stop iberdrolistico a 5,60
> voy preparando el hemoal




Calma, calma, tenemos que subir en algún momento del día, aunque sea solo para cerrar el gap.

Pero que tenemos que hacerlo es indiscutible y no creo que quede mucho para ello.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> consuelate,que de aqui a un rato...yo tambien me saldre escocido,tengo el stop iberdrolistico a 5,60
> voy preparando el hemoal



Tengo iberdrolas a 6...hay que aguantar,yo por menos de 5,89 no las suelto,hay mas dias que ollas,hay que tener aguante como dicen los Argentinos


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

Yo tengo mucha calma... pero ésto cada vez huele mejor... :



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)




----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)

joer,sigo sin poner bien las imagenes
!help!


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> joer,sigo sin poner bien las imagenes
> !help!




Le das al icono amarillo con una montañita (cuarto icono desde la derecha en la segunda fila) en la URL pones la dirección de la imagen.

Surprise!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Feb 2009)

Yo llevo bastante sin hablar porque los tenía de corbata viendo la posibilidad de llegar a los "9000 de Chameleon", pero soy bajista a muerte.

Os recuerdo que la media de 10 días del ratio put/call está incluso ligeramente por debajo del nivel alcanzado en la subida anterior (6 enero más o menos), pero estamos un mogollón de puntos por debajo.

El ratio put/call no estaba tan bajo desde principios de 2006...

Todo lo que no sea predecir bajadas es predecir la recuperación "definitiva" de las bolsas.

Es decir, hay una debilidad tremenda en el mercado, ni rumores de planes ni nada, hemos vuelto a los mismos niveles de volatilidad que a principios de enero pero la subida no ha dado "ni pa pipas".

Vuelvo a repetir el ruego de hace unas semanas, ¿alguno conoce navieras con buena posición financiera?, el BDI está rebotando, puede haber tocado fondo, dejaros de bancos y acciona y chorradas de esas...

El Ibex congelado en -1% ¿"paradinha" de la muerte...?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)

*se acabo el calvario*

fuera de iberdrola a 5,71......i loose




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)

disculparme ,todavia sigo en rodaje


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)




----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


>




plas plas plas


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

Con los leoncios no se juega... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

IBR REV tiene soporte en 2,86€ vamos a derribarlo!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)

fuera de cintra a 4,35.........soltando papel


----------



## wsleone (10 Feb 2009)

joooooder con Acerinox :


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)

DENTRO DE UN MES VENCE EL EQUITY SWAP DE FLORENTINO (ACS). 

Redacción (La carta de la bolsa) 

Raro, raro. Todo muy extraño ¿qué o quiénes está/n detrás del culebrón? Iberdrola ha reiterado previsiones y expectativas. Ha elevado su liquidez por encima de 8.000 millones de euros, lo que le permite atender sus necesidades de financiación y compromisos de inversión en los próximos 20 meses, gracias a las emisiones realizadas en los tres últimos meses en los mercados de capitales, que le han permitido captar más de 3.000 millones de euros, y por la renovación del crédito suscrito en noviembre de 2006 para financiar parte de la adquisición de ScottishPower. Además, ha cerrado un acuerdo a condiciones muy competitivas para refinanciar y ampliar la fecha de vencimiento de 3.800 millones de euros del préstamo, que ascendía en la actualidad a un total de 5.262 millones de euros. Con esta iniciativa, Iberdrola extiende hasta 2012 el pago de la mayor parte del crédito, con lo que refuerza su solvencia financiera y alarga la vida media de la deuda, que se sitúa en 5,9 años. Su corro, no obstante, sigue plagado de rumores ahora que se acerca (13 de marzo) el vencimiento del contrato de equity swap que formalizó ACS 

La constructora ACS renovó en diciembre su contrato de equity swap sobre acciones de Iberdrola hasta el próximo 13 de marzo de 2009. El grupo constructor tiene una opción sobre el 5,2 por ciento de la compañía eléctrica que tenía que cancelar, renovar o ejecutar antes del 13 de diciembre. Esto era lo esperado por los analistas después de que Florentino Pérez reiterara antes y, por enésima vez, su objetivo de consolidar su participación en Iberdrola, que es de un 12,9 por ciento según los registros del regulador, incluyendo el equity swap. ACS acumula unas fuertes minusvalías latentes en su participación en la eléctrica, ya que adquirió las acciones de Iberdrola a un precio medio de 9,1 [/COLOR]euros por título. 

La opción de renovar el derivado seis meses más para dar tiempo a cobrar el importe restante por la desinversión de Unión Fenosa (5.915 millones de euros) es más adecuada, en cuanto a los precios actuales, la ejecución de la opción de compra supondría un desembolso de en torno a 1.500 millones de euros. Esta cantidad es la diferencia entre los 2.330 millones de euros que ACS tiene que desembolsar para ejecutar el derivado a un precio de 9,1 euros/acción menos las garantías que tiene depositadas por las caídas en la cotización de Iberdrola. 

Decían entonces los analistas de Norbolsa, entre otros, que “de esta forma, ACS gana tiempo mientras se cierra la operación de venta del 35,3% restante de Unión Fenosa a Gas Natural, que la gasista espera cerrar en abril del 2009. Si se cumplen estos plazos, la constructora reduciría su deuda hasta los 6.000 millones de euros (vs. 9.296 millones de euros a 9M08), ejecutaría el citado equity swap con el que superaría el 12% en Iberdrola y con la cantidad restante creemos que optaría por aumentar su participación en la eléctrica (podría alcanzar el 15%), o por reforzar su músculo financiero mediante la reducción de deuda. La venta de alguna de sus filiales de Servicios Medioambientales y Logística reforzaría, asimismo, cualquiera de estas dos opciones que se plantea ACS, pudiendo superar el 20% en el accionariado de Iberdrola y así poder consolidarla proporcionalmente o por equivalencia, si opta por la vía más arriesgada.”


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

Desde luego ya veo que hoy no se va a cumplir lo que tenía previsto para la sesión y nos va a salir todo al revés, son cosas que pasan de vez en cuando.

Los gaps del Stoxx y S&P están muy por arriba, si esta mañana no hemos hecho más que bajar esta tarde debemos subir para cerrarlos y se usará la excusa de Obama para hacerlo, no queda otra.

Al final se van a salir uds. con la suya


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

De momento el IBEX no está corrigiendo a la altura de los indices europeos... la hora clave, sobre las 14:00h.


----------



## otropepito (10 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Desde luego ya veo que hoy no se va a cumplir lo que tenía previsto para la sesión y nos va a salir todo al revés, son cosas que pasan de vez en cuando.



¿Cómo que de vez en cuando?

Mulder, ¡¡Por Dios!! . No dejaría en tus manos ni la pasta de mi peor enemigo.

Nos estás fallando. Te han puesto dos velas negras y sigues creyendo que es por influencia de la luna. 

¿Algún exorcista entre el público? ¡¡ Es urgente !!


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> ¿Cómo que de vez en cuando?
> 
> Mulder, ¡¡Por Dios!! . No dejaría en tus manos ni la pasta de mi peor enemigo.
> 
> ...




Yo creo que ultimamente estoy acertando bastante, especialmente durante toda la semana pasada y finales de la anterior, a veces en casos sangrantes como este viernes pasado con todo el mundo en contra mía (y encima gané la porra de los %), ayer también acerté todo lo que pasó durante todo el día.

Hoy me he colado por creer que nos iríamos en primer lugar a cerrar el gap cuando lo están dejando para el notición del congreso USA. Por eso ahora estoy diciendo que esta tarde subiremos, al menos cambio pronto de opinión si veo que el mercado no hace lo que yo pensaba, cosa que otros....


----------



## wsleone (10 Feb 2009)

_"Ojo a un posible ‘Throwback’ del futuro del DAX a los 4.570 puntos para el cortísimo plazo"_

Qué quiere decir ?

_A la espera de que el Senado vote esta tarde sobre el plan de estímulos de Barack Obama y de que Timothy Geithner presente las nuevas medidas de apoyo a la banca, a las 17:00 hora española, los futuros americanos auguran una apertura bajista, con caídas en torno al 1,1%, y los principales selectivos de renta variable del Viejo Continente cotizan con descensos : Dax (-1,66%); Cac (-1,49%); Ftse (-1,42); EuroStoxx (-1,49%); e Ibex35 (-0,66%, 8.527 puntos).

Los expertos de Link consideran que si el nuevo proyecto de Geithner "gusta, las acciones bancarias subirán con fuerza, pero si defrauda podríamos asistir a una corrección generalizada de las bolsas". Estos analistas destacan que el punto que más preocupa a los inversores es la creación del Bad Bank que se haga con todos los activos tóxicos de los bancos. De momento, Lockhart (Presidente de la Fed de Atlanta) afirmó ayer que Fannie Mae y Freddie Mac podrían necesitar más de 200.000 millones de dólares en ayudas. _

Continúa en Noticias ibex información ibex


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

Así que nos vamos para abajo... todo lo previsible se esfuma! 

Aventuro que hoy cerramos en rojo, los USA se darán la vuelta al final de la jornada.


----------



## otropepito (10 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que ultimamente estoy acertando bastante, especialmente durante toda la semana pasada y finales de la anterior, a veces en casos sangrantes como este viernes pasado con todo el mundo en contra mía (y encima gané la porra de los %), ayer también acerté todo lo que pasó durante todo el día.
> 
> Hoy me he colado por creer que nos iríamos en primer lugar a cerrar el gap cuando lo están dejando para el notición del congreso USA. Por eso ahora estoy diciendo que esta tarde subiremos, al menos cambio pronto de opinión si veo que el mercado no hace lo que yo pensaba, cosa que otros....



Mulder, entras al trapo enseguida. No se te puede decir nada. Por supuesto, quien se moja se puede equivocar.

¿Y qué mas da quién tenga razón? 
Lo que importa es ganar pasta. MONEY TALKS

Mi rentabilidad en tres meses es del 13%. Alguno pensará que es respetable, yo creo que es muy poco para estos riesgos. Con el tiempo mejoraremos, creo yo.


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Feb 2009)

Buenos días
Quiero sangre.
Parece que el Ibex va echando masilla en el hueco.Que se den prisa que los futuros usa quieren cerrar el hueco del viernes.
Masacre gacelera si sucede
Fut DJI 8130.

Saludos.


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> ¿Y qué mas da quién tenga razón?
> Lo que importa es ganar pasta. MONEY TALKS
> 
> Mi rentabilidad en tres meses es del 13%. Alguno pensará que es respetable, yo creo que es muy poco para estos riesgos. Con el tiempo mejoraremos, creo yo.




Suscribo.

La mia es del 14% en el último mes, donde desgraciadamente cometí un error de bulto que me impidió llegar a una rentabilidad del 24% que considero normal en mi sistema. Ya veremos que ocurre este, al menos espero no cometer el mismo fallo

El sistema aun no funciona a todo gas.


----------



## otropepito (10 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Suscribo.
> 
> La mia es del 14% en el último mes, donde desgraciadamente cometí un error de bulto que me impidió llegar a una rentabilidad del 24% que considero normal en mi sistema. Ya veremos que ocurre este, al menos espero no cometer el mismo fallo
> 
> El sistema aun no funciona a todo gas.



:  ¿¿ 24% es lo normal en tu sistema ?? :

Que bueno, Mulder.
Cuenta, cuenta... semos todo oídos.

P.D.: ¿ Nunca te saltas tu sistema? El mío yo me lo paso por el arco del triunfo la mitad de las veces.


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Mulder, entras al trapo enseguida. No se te puede decir nada. Por supuesto, quien se moja se puede equivocar.
> 
> ¿Y qué mas da quién tenga razón?
> Lo que importa es ganar pasta. MONEY TALKS
> ...




¿TAE...??? :


Edito:

Pues en mi sistema me paso la rentabilidad por la punta del n... 



Saludos


----------



## Condor (10 Feb 2009)

Ahí, ahí, 24% lo normal para vivir en Alicante. Este rugido de gacela es lo mejor que he oído hoy


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> :  ¿¿ 24% es lo normal en tu sistema ?? :
> 
> Que bueno, Mulder.
> Cuenta, cuenta... semos todo oídos.
> ...




Si contara mi sistema nadie de este hilo estaría dispuesto a llevarlo a la práctica, es algo suicida, pero tiene su fundamento. Aunque no sirve para el Ibex (eso si que es suicida  ) solo diré que se basa más en el volumen que en el precio, aunque los relaciona los dos y en entrar a ciertas horas fijas.

Venga, les contaré un secretillo más...no usa stops, porque es imposible usarlos, pero tampoco es exactamente un sistema de tipo GRID.

A ver quien es el gallito interesado, aunque no les soltaré nada más, de momento.

edito: nunca me salto el sistema porque tiene reglas muy fijas y muy simples, aunque puede que algún dia no lo vea claro y no entre al mercado.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)

rentabilidad? ezo que eH ?


----------



## Condor (10 Feb 2009)

BANZAI!!!! (esto me identifica como suicida?)


----------



## otropepito (10 Feb 2009)

Sus cuento mi sistema, a ver si me ayudáis a depurarlo. Es muy simple. 

 No vale reírse:

*Entro largo si:* se supera el máximo de las dos últimas jornadas.
*Salgo si:* se cae por debajo del mínimo de la jornada anterior.

Los stops los pongo según me da.
Y suelo entrar en: Gamesa, Técnicas Reunidas, Acciona, Cintra, Vueling o Enagas, por poner un ejemplo.

Como os decía este sistema me lo paso por el forro la mitad de las veces. Su principal desventaja es que me pierdo buena parte de la subida.

¿ Cómo lo véis?


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> ¿ Cómo lo véis?




Eres una gacelilla... sin acritud... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Sus cuento mi sistema, a ver si me ayudáis a depurarlo. Es muy simple.
> 
> No vale reírse:
> 
> ...




Yo no me rio, es más me parece un sistema muy bueno, simple y con buen fundamento, para la bolsa no hace falta complicarse tanto la vida con indicadores y demás zarandajas.

Forma de mejorarlo: fijarse en el volumen de la entrada y conocer las resistencias por arriba para establecer objetivos.


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

IBR RENOV están soltando mucho mucho pero mucho papel... luego recomprarán mañana.... antes del viernes que hay RESULTADOS!


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

Cuatro ex banqueros de Reino Unido han pedido disculpas por la crisis financiera que obligó a los bancos más importantes a pedir ayuda al Gobierno británico. Fred Goodwin, ex director ejecutivo del Royal Bank of Scotland (RBS); Tom McKillop, ex presidente del RBS; Andy Hornby, ex director ejecutivo del Halifax Bank of Scotland (HBOS), y el ex presidente del HBOS, Lord Stevenson, comparecieron hoy ante el Comité del Tesoro de la Cámara de los Comunes del Parlamento.


----------



## otropepito (10 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no me rio, es más me parece un sistema muy bueno, simple y con buen fundamento, para la bolsa no hace falta complicarse tanto la vida con indicadores y demás zarandajas.
> 
> Forma de mejorarlo: fijarse en el volumen de la entrada y conocer las resistencias por arriba para establecer objetivos.



El volumen lo uso de una forma secundaria: compro más decidido si los paquetes grandes son de compra y los pequeños de venta. Creo que aquí no se ha hablado del tamaño de los paquetes (no penséis mal ).


----------



## brickworld (10 Feb 2009)

Quien se anima con la IBR??, yo estoy a puntito lo unico que me retienen son los resultados, si sueltan sera por algo... entre eso y los rumores de profit wwarning de la perfida albion, temo que sea un trampa para incautos roedores de plusvalias 

Cambiaria de cromos mas bien IBERIA por IBR... :

Lo que mas venden de IBR 

WRG MA 22.507 398.472 -375.965
MLC MA 390.232 606.844 -216.612
MOR MA 552.995 630.212 -77.217
JPM MA 15.815 742.950 -727.135
AUR BA 945.200 945.200 0
ACF MA 1.623.345 1.508.508 114.837
BSN BI 120.935 1.795.299 -1.674.364


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

Hay muchos cortos en IBR REV.... hoy tiene que bajar hasta 2.95€


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)

entra y asi me sustituyes en el culebròn......la saga debe continuar


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

*El presidente de Kobe Steel dimite por pagos irregulares
*

La acerera nipona ha anunciado que el presidente y el consejero delegado de la compañía dimitirán de sus cargos tras haberse descubierto, a través de una investigación interna, que realizaron pagos inadecuados a políticos regionales


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)

al final vamos a terminar en verde y cerrando por encima de los 8600..





y ojo a telefonica que va a ser la que nos lleve hacia arriba


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)




----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

Nos vamos para abajo.... la tendencia marca!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


>



Excelente pelicula,pequeño Demian....


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

Señores!

Que los gaps aun están muy lejos (no me refiero al Ibex, claro) y es preciso el cerrarlos, da lo mismo que estemos en máximos del día.

Si esta mañana los hubiéramos cerrado como yo preveía ayer, entonces si que nos íbamos a pasar la tarde bajando, pero esta espera solo significa que quieren celebrar lo del congreso USA por todo lo alto.

Eso no significa tampoco que lleguemos a superar valores máximos de estos días, porque eso tampoco es probable que vaya a ocurrir, solo significa que esta tarde tendremos ración de verde.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)

8610 a ver si aguanta
¿como van los futuros usanos ? y mas importante ¿donde se pueden ver?


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

Futuros USA below!

http://sites3.barchart.com/pl/vsn/quote.asp?sym=ZDM02


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Feb 2009)

Estoy ansioso por meterle cortos a Telefonica,Repsol y Santander


----------



## wsleone (10 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Estoy ansioso por meterle cortos a Telefonica,Repsol y Santander



Esos mismos valores estaba pensando para entrar en corto, diversificación


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

Vamos por buen camino....


----------



## wsleone (10 Feb 2009)

¿alguien que se eche a la piscina? tengo el recuadradito de "aceptar" al alcance del ratón pero me tiembla el pulso


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Feb 2009)

Yo no tengo un sistema.

O sea, soy una anti-sistema, una perrofláutica bursátil...


----------



## brickworld (10 Feb 2009)

Meteos es IBERIA hamijos que luego no podreis 

Futuros USA:
SP 861 -1%
DJI 8209 -0,75%

Y carpatos pronosticando bajadas:



> Se espera una apertura en Wall Street bajista a la espera de la presentación del plan de rescate que tiene a todos los mercados pendientes, mientras no estamos muy lejos de soportes importantes.
> 
> Hoy es el día clave. Hoy conoceremos qué es lo que tiene para el mercado Obama. No sólo se va a mirar con lupa por la renta variable, sino que la renta fija está en ello también porque la financiación trimestral tiene lugar a partir de hoy.
> 
> ...


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

*Vayan poniéndose cómodos señoreh... * 












Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

Es un TOUR a las entrañas del guanoIbex!


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

¿sigue sin meterse nadie con este subidón...? 

ibex 8650 puntos

Huele mucho a guano y no se exactamente por qué... 





Saludos


----------



## brickworld (10 Feb 2009)

yes we Can!!! :d



> Huele mucho a guano y no se exactamente por qué...




Calla marrajo no seas gafe, que esto va pa`rriba xDDD




> Mucha volatilidad ya a la espera de las declaraciones del secretario del Tesoro de EEUU que van a decidir la suerte de la sesión. de Carpatos



Dios no asista, esperemos que no la cague


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

Y los repsoles han tocado los 15€... :

tonuel.., tonuel... Deja de darle al botón del pánico... xD!!! : 

*Y métete ahora que luego no podrás...!!!! * :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

El camino de regreso.... STOP AL REPLIEGUE.... WATCH THIS PLACE SOON!


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

Aun NO toca.


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

Geithner anuncia un paquete de $350.000 millones para el rescate financiero


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

El bad bank, sera como un fondo de inversión...... poca chica para tanto perro

Por cierto mulder, de tu sistema que entiendo que es un sistema historico, principalmente estadistico determinado por el volumen. 

Dices que inveiertes solo ciertas horas, como las llegastes a determinar, entiendo que con un historico y una probabilidad. Al igual que ulilizas lo dias de vencimiento de futuros.

Salu2


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

Por ahora el ibex no se lo ha tomado muy bien. XD


----------



## carvil (10 Feb 2009)

Buenas tardes

S&P: 857.05 -12.47


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Geithner anuncia un paquete de $350.000 millones para el rescate financiero



Si solo las Hamburgueserias Inmobiliarias "MAC y MAE" necesitan 200.000 y nos acercamos a marzo, recuerden que es el turno de volver a pedir de las automovilisticas.....

Empiezan con el run...run de ir a suspensión de pagos.....


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)

pues no,va a ser que no les gusta
mulder lo has clavao,tienes todos mis respetos...


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Por cierto mulder, de tu sistema que entiendo que es un sistema historico, principalmente estadistico determinado por el volumen.
> 
> Dices que inveiertes solo ciertas horas, como las llegastes a determinar, entiendo que con un historico y una probabilidad. Al igual que ulilizas lo dias de vencimiento de futuros.
> 
> Salu2




El sistema se basa en la estadística para su fundamento, correcto, pero el volumen solo determina la dirección de entrada, aunque hay algunas cosas más que lo determinan, pero esa es la principal.

Pues eso, histórico y probabilidades, aunque lo que más se tiene en cuenta es la posibilidad de no perder, antes que la posibilidad de ganar. Si no perdemos, acabaremos ganando, la estadística determina el riesgo a largo plazo.

Y creo que con esto ya lo he explicado todo. Me llevó muchísimo trabajo llegar a todas estas conclusiones.


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> pues no,va a ser que no les gusta
> mulder lo has clavao,tienes todos mis respetos...




Pues yo ahora pensaba que si les iba a gustar, hoy me traen por la calle de la amargura, aunque en esa calle no se incluye mi cuenta de resultados


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

Gracias,

Se parece al mio, salvo que yo pierdo y gano....., yo intento ir siempre con la tendencia.

Una cosa que me falla no es el sistema sino la operativa con los futuros, suelo hacer trailling stop, pero el problema es que margen dejar?, porque en algun barrido si lo ciño me echan. Otras veces segun considero llegado a un objetivo reduzco posiciones.

Oh Doctor House, que hacer !!!!!! tiene curación??? habra que amputar o saneamos a ras del culo??


----------



## wsleone (10 Feb 2009)

Las otras bolsas van de culito, ¿les acompañará el IBEX enseguida? El primer plato de Obama parece que no ha cubierto las expectativas que se esperaban. A ver qué dice en su discurso y cómo se lo toman las bolsas, pero no sé, algo me dice que ni fu ni fa; yo sigo fuera, sigue sin gustarme el ambiente para jugarme los cuartos


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2009)

ya están descontando casi un 1% el Down


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Gracias,
> 
> Se parece al mio, salvo que yo pierdo y gano....., yo intento ir siempre con la tendencia.
> 
> ...




Yo solo establezco objetivos y no uso stop, bueno, lo uso cuando estoy cerca de objetivos y espero a que se llegue a ellos, lo voy ciñendo según se me acaba el tiempo de estar dentro.

Al ser el mio un sistema basado en estadísticas sé que las posibilidades de perder son muy marginales, no entro al son de un indicador o del cruce de una resistencia o de que acabe de ocurrir el evento X. Sencillamente, no entro cuando la 'alarma suena' siempre lo hago esté donde esté el precio a una hora determinada y me salgo a otra, de ahí que no use stop.

Aunque a veces he de soportar algo más de riesgo del que me gustaría, mi sistema solo acierta la dirección alrededor de un 60% de las veces, pero sé que tengo un 95% de posibilidades de ganar o salirme plano si la cosa va mal.

Y un 98% si sigo metido cuando el tiempo de estar dentro ya ha pasado.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)

http:////i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/pjcomix/blog/vilsack1.jpg[/
oseznos time
8500 allá vamos


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

okis, ya lo pillo......

Dejas de ganar mucho por perder lo minimo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)




----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

GAS NATURAL.... ni los resultados salvan .... has hecho muy bien en vender antes!


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Fuera de gas brutal a 17,76 os dejo el valor para vosotros.





Al final acertaste vendiendo..., pero éste de abajo se quedó dentro... 










Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> okis, ya lo pillo......
> 
> Dejas de ganar mucho por perder lo minimo.




Si, pero si la rentabilidad en el primer mes ha sido del 14%, no está mal. Y eso que podría haber llegado a un 24% si no hubiera sido por un error de bulto, aunque era el primer mes que pruebo en serio. Pero según las estadísticas enero y febrero son el 2o y 3er peores meses para mi sistema.

Este mes y con una sola operación (cuento a partir del día 8) ya llevo un 3.7% de rentabilidad 

edito: Si dejamos un poco de lado la codicia que todo inversor/especulador tiene podemos llegar a mejores resultados con mucho menos riesgo.


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Este mes y con una sola operación (cuento a partir del día 8) ya llevo un 3.7% de rentabilidad




hacer sólo una operación es de pobres... :o


----------



## wsleone (10 Feb 2009)

El CAC40 y DAX30 están bajando bastante


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

En honor a kujire,

Quien quiera escucha a Tim

Stock Market News, Business News, Financial, Earnings, World Market News and Information - CNBC.com


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

Nuestro IBEX ni se inmuta.....


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

Y una última conclusión, si el riesgo de pérdida es marginal podemos aumentar el tamaño de la operación a medida que se vaya ganando dinero sin exponernos demasiado, ahora entro con un contrato, pero en el futuro próximo entraré con 2, luego con 3, etc.

Con todo lo que conlleva en ganancias.


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

Magic Ibex!


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

Me recuerda ir a jugar al mismo numero, doblando la cantidad apostada al casino....... siempre se gana


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)

me caguen to!


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

joer, pero si todavia no ha hablado


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

el camara es malo, malo, parece un screener de una peli


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

vaya barrida de cortos.......

De las mejores que he vistoooo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)

estamos crazy,s perdidos...alguien entiende que esta pasando?


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

ya empieza a hablar


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

De nuevo al abismo... está es la buena!


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

pues que se lo tenian bien planeado, barrida de cortos y a bajar y el tio sin decir ni muuu


----------



## wsleone (10 Feb 2009)

CAC40 -2,62% :

¿Qué puñetas habrá dicho Obama?


----------



## carvil (10 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> En honor a kujire,
> 
> Quien quiera escucha a Tim
> 
> Stock Market News, Business News, Financial, Earnings, World Market News and Information - CNBC.com



Hasta las 20.30 no habla Timo thy Geithner


sorry ahora timo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)

este ibex es carne de leoncio
a gamesa la han revolcado bien
tonuel ve desempolvando al nelson
hoy no he acertado ni una


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

esta ahora mismo hablando.

Acaba de empezar hace un minuto


----------



## wsleone (10 Feb 2009)

HAGEN ¿dónde estás viendo a Obama?

edito IBEX -1,96% ésto ya es otra cosa XDDDD


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

*EL DIA DEL JUICIO HA LLEGADO HAMIJOS... *



Saludos


----------



## crack (10 Feb 2009)

Diosssssss... tengo unos cortos abiertos desde los 8560 y renta4 se ha ido al carajo!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> este ibex es carne de leoncio
> a gamesa la han revolcado bien
> tonuel ve desempolvando al nelson
> hoy no he acertado ni una



ay...las gamesas...esa locura juvenil de adolescentes....


----------



## carvil (10 Feb 2009)

Timo ha empezado sacudiendo a los bancos ahora les da jabón


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

quien habla es TIM.

Hussein habla más tarde


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 17:19; -2,21%

8395 puntos



Saludos


----------



## Condor (10 Feb 2009)

A mamarrrrrrrrr, que llegaron los helados


----------



## dillei (10 Feb 2009)

¿Qué ha pasado? :


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

Stock Market News, Business News, Financial, Earnings, World Market News and Information - CNBC.com

Que os perderis el espectaculo............tonuel pilla palomitass


----------



## wsleone (10 Feb 2009)

*HAGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN*

*EN QUE WEB SE PUEDE VER A OBAMAAAAAAA ????*

gracias


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)

que gran serie!


----------



## wsleone (10 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Stock Market News, Business News, Financial, Earnings, World Market News and Information - CNBC.com
> 
> Que os perderis el espectaculo............tonuel pilla palomitass



Gracias pero ¿dónde pincho ahí? coño que me lo pierdo ....


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> *HAGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN*
> 
> *EN QUE WEB SE PUEDE VER A OBAMAAAAAAA ????*
> 
> gracias



Que no es obama que es tim

he pusto 3 veces la web

Stock Market News, Business News, Financial, Earnings, World Market News and Information - CNBC.com

Aqui estaaaa

en el LIVE NOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)

<object width="353" height="132"><embed src="http://www.goear.com/files/external.swf?file=6739dd0" ****="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" quality="high" width="353" height="132"></embed></object>
banda sonora...a ver si os sale


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

Foto de un inversoh de hace sólo 20 minutos... :











Saludos


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

jajajaja............... todos escuchando y la mitad no sabemos ingles.....

jejejeje


----------



## Condor (10 Feb 2009)

pulsa en el medio 'live now', o aquí

CNBC Live Video: Watch the Latest Market Reporting and Analysis - CNBC.com


----------



## wsleone (10 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> <object width="353" height="132"><embed src="http://www.goear.com/files/external.swf?file=6739dd0" ****="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" quality="high" width="353" height="132"></embed></object>
> banda sonora...a ver si os sale



Sí, se oye la de Benny Hill


----------



## carvil (10 Feb 2009)

Todo paja de momento esto no va a gustar


----------



## crack (10 Feb 2009)

Una pregunta de pardillo... en momentos como este suele ocurrir que las web de los brokers y por supuesto, las líneas telefónicas, están bloqueadas...

¿No se puede denunciar esto? ¿Qué coño de servicio es este? Diossss, y eso que estoy corto, que si estuviera largo...:o


----------



## wsleone (10 Feb 2009)

Gracias Condor


----------



## jcfdez (10 Feb 2009)

..esto no acabado todavía...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Feb 2009)

Me cago en renta4 cabronessssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Feb 2009)

no puedo operar me cago en su puta madre


----------



## wsleone (10 Feb 2009)

TONUEL hoy vas a tener mucho trabajo


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

Hemos llegado a los objetivos de caida que calculaba para mañana, así que no deberíamos bajar más, si he dicho bien, no deberíamos bajar más, ahora todo deberían ser largos.

edito: Lo malo es que me han jodido todo el plan semanal.


----------



## Condor (10 Feb 2009)

Samurais!!!!! al ataquerrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

pues se acabo la funcion


----------



## Condor (10 Feb 2009)

Este discurso y las oraciones en determinadas iglesias son clavadas. En fin, el buen resultado del plan depende de ellos y del mundo entero, ya te digo, para soportar semejante carro de papel....


----------



## carvil (10 Feb 2009)

Se acabó el teatrillo : :


----------



## jcfdez (10 Feb 2009)

...eso porque no estas miraqndo a los yankis que siguen en picado...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)

despues de unos dias tan parados ya se echaba de menos algo de acción.......


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

Tanto para nada, y las medidas................ y el plan............el plan es que no hay plan....

ZAPATERO tambien esta hablando, quien quiere el enlace????


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

¿ya no queda en este hilo ningún valiente que se ponga largo...? :o

Menos mal que el ibex a cerrado... si no la hostia seria de aupa... 



Saludos


----------



## Condor (10 Feb 2009)

Impresionante los bandazos del dólar (o del euro) parece el electro de un viejo viendo desnuda a la Pataki


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)

al final fallé por 2 dias, grrrr, pero bueno



y me traigo palomitas


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

*¿Qué pasa en Wall Street Daimiel...?* :


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿ya no queda en este hilo ningún valiente que se ponga largo...? :o
> 
> Menos mal que el ibex a cerrado... si no la hostia seria de aupa...




No se preocupe, mañana en la apertura verá la ostia a la velocidad de la luz


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> al final fallé por 2 dias, grrrr, pero bueno
> 
> 
> 
> y me traigo palomitas



Mira quien gano la apuesta..............

Como un reloj suizoooooo


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)

y ZP que no explica las SOCIMIs, caguen too


----------



## jcfdez (10 Feb 2009)

El DOW a perdido los 8000


----------



## crack (10 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No se preocupe, mañana en la apertura verá la ostia a la velocidad de la luz



Esospero, porque después de lo que nos ha hecho renta4... por cierto... es cierto esto que ven mis ojos?


Ult.Pre.	Pre.Liq.Meff	Dif.	Max-Min diario	Vol.Neg.	Hora
8.390	8.590	-200	8.660	-	8.385	9501	17:34:59
Vol.Compra	P.Compra	P.Venta	Vol.Venta
1	8.390	8.395	2


----------



## Condor (10 Feb 2009)

No se que ven tus ojos, pero yo no entiendo nada


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

crack dijo:


> Esospero, porque después de lo que nos ha hecho renta4... por cierto... es cierto esto que ven mis ojos?
> 
> 
> Ult.Pre.	Pre.Liq.Meff	Dif.	Max-Min diario	Vol.Neg.	Hora
> ...




El futuro del ibex ha terminado en 8389.


----------



## belier (10 Feb 2009)

Timo ha diferenciado entre "Pepito kamikaze" y "Pepito tsunami". El primero, pidió créditos más allá de sus posibilidades. A los segundos los pillo la crisis financiera dejándolos sin posibilidad de refinanciación. 
Acojonante lo de la estrategia "Trial & Error" a la hora de llevar a cabo el enderezamiento del sistema financiero. Dicho de manera llana: No tienen ni puta idea de como salir del atolladero.


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

De Cárpatos (muy interesante):



> Reacciones profesionales [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)

dow recordemos que tiene resistencia en 7930 y un doble suelo en 7850.... todo esto a corto


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Feb 2009)

Lo de renta4 es flipante,se a quedado pillado,no pudiendo anular stops,ordenes o vender...
A estos ya le estan dando mucho por el culo,tenia visto activobank que tiene comision de 0,10% y tengo una cuenta alli de esas al 6% sabeis con que broker trabajan?


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Lo de renta4 es flipante,se a quedado pillado,no pudiendo anular stops,ordenes o vender...
> A estos ya le estan dando mucho por el culo,tenia visto activobank que tiene comision de 0,10% y tengo una cuenta alli de esas al 6% sabeis con que broker trabajan?




[mode barrio sésamo: ON]

Renta 4 es caaaroooo

[mode barrio sésamo: OFF]


----------



## Condor (10 Feb 2009)

Hanibal, te están comiendo los sesos los de renta4 eh?!!!, no te preocupes si no compraste aunque se te vea que no vendiste. You hit!!!!!


----------



## Condor (10 Feb 2009)

7961 DowJones


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

joder, joder, joder... ningún certificado en el ibex... joder... :


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> dow recordemos que tiene resistencia en 7930 y un doble suelo en 7850.... todo esto a corto



de momento no pasa nada, esta todo controlado....

solo barren



por cierto el VIX ha cambiado de tendencia por fin


----------



## wsleone (10 Feb 2009)

S&P500 y Down -3,3% :


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Feb 2009)

bueno foro!yo os dejo hasta el lunes que me voy de vacaciones....a la vuelta espero empezar a operar con interdin y poder abrir cortos por primera vez....que os vaya bien a todos y cuidarme el parqué......un saludo


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> bueno foro!yo os dejo hasta el lunes que me voy de vacaciones....a la vuelta espero empezar a operar con interdin y poder abrir cortos por primera vez....que os vaya bien a todos y cuidarme el parqué......un saludo




A disfrutar y a olvidarse de los gráficos un poco.

quien pudiera! (yo necesito mi dosis diaria)


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)

el lunes igual no queda nada



EEUU desvela nuevo plan de rescate bancario con 1 billón para nuevos préstamos

Hora: 17:24 Fuente : Reuters imprimir Enviar noticia a un amigo disminuir el tamaño de la fuente aumentar el tamaño de la fuente

WASHINGTON, 10 feb (Reuters) - El Departamento del Tesoro de Estados Unidos anunció el martes un nuevo plan de rescate financiero de 500.000 millones de dólares para comprar activos tóxicos contenidos de los bancos y apoyar un plan de nuevos préstamos por importe de 1 billón de dólares a través de un programa ampliado de la Reserva Federal.

El rebautizado "Plan de Estabilidad Financiera", desvelado por el secretario de Tesoro estadounidense, Timothy Geithner, también dedicará 50.000 millones de dólares en fondos federales de rescate para tratar de frenar las ejecuciones hipotecarias y suavizar el fuerte impacto de la severa crisis inmobiliaria que está afectando al conjunto de la economía.

El Tesoro dijo que se creará un fondo de inversión público-privado, alimentado con dinero del Gobierno, para apalancar el capital privado, de manera que los activos tóxicos puedan ser absorbidos del sistema bancario. El objetivo es lograr que los bancos vuelvan a dar créditos.

(Reporting by David Lawder and Glenn Somerville; Editing by James Dalgleish)


----------



## Bayne (10 Feb 2009)

*Creo que se comenta por sí solo*







Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

Tonuel... he comprado algunas gamesillas / ibertrolas

13,04€ GAMESAS

5,70€ IBERDROLAS


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)

Economía/Empresas.- RBS recortará 2.300 empleos en Reino Unido. europapress.es


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... he comprado algunas gamesillas / ibertrolas
> 
> 13,04€ GAMESAS
> 
> 5,70€ IBERDROLAS




Pues espero que tengas más camisas en el armario... :o




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

Mañana miraré a comprar una docena.... de repuesto.... ibex gap -2,10% MAÑANA!


----------



## carvil (10 Feb 2009)

Parece que los 837 del S&P resisten,llevamos varios ataques y aguanta


----------



## Condor (10 Feb 2009)

Aguantará lo que haga falta. 1 millon de millones quinientos mil millones de dólares aguantan lo que le echen.


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)

para todos:



> *Iruzubieta: “La Bolsa es estructuralmente bajista para varios años”*
> 
> Las bolsas están en una fase bajista que probablemente se mantendrá varios años más, en línea con la evolución de la economía real, según Antonio Iruzubieta. En su opinión, la coyuntura es delicada y compleja y los mercados han descontado un negro futuro. Por eso, *el riesgo de estar en renta variable es elevado y existe la posibilidad de que se produzca una nueva oleada de ventas, incluso de pánico, que provoque otro latigazo bajista en las bolsas*. No obstante, existen multitud de activos infravalorados, de empresas fuertes y con proyección de futuro para ir conformando una cartera interesante.
> Antonio Iruzubieta es analista financiero independiente y experto en mercados internacionales. Licenciado en empresariales, es miembro del Instituto Español de Analistas Financieros y Analista Financiero Europeo (CEFA). Desde 1.994 ha desarrollado su actividad profesional en los mercados como gestor, asesor de patrimonios y analista independiente en mercados de divisas, metales preciosos, índices internacionales y mercados y sectores emergentes. Le gusta la comunicación financiera y es un habitual en los medios económicos.
> ...


----------



## SNB4President (10 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> el lunes igual no queda nada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dios, qué hartón con los p***s rescates ya, no se cansan de robar, no...


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)

Venezuela no tiene dinero para comprar al Santander


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)

este viernes igual batimos records:

BANKATLANTIC -22%
BNC Bancorp -27%
Ameriana Bancorp -21%
FirstCity -20%
Huntington Bancshares -17%
...............


----------



## crack (10 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> este viernes igual batimos records:
> 
> BANKATLANTIC -22%
> BNC Bancorp -27%
> ...



*Qué viernes ni qué leches!!! Martes negro!!!*

QUIERO VER SANGREEEEEE!!!

Edito: para ser burbujista moderado ha quedado un poquito... ¿no?


----------



## Condor (10 Feb 2009)

Más sangre?


----------



## chudire (10 Feb 2009)

Quien dijo Guano, tios?


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)

bueno, estamos a 500 puntos del dow de la muerte


----------



## Condor (10 Feb 2009)

DJ manteniéndose en torno a los 8000 y dólar defendiéndose como gato panza arriba


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)

lo queremos todo para ya! y no puede ser... paciencia... igual que las bajadas de pisos, sabemos que en 2012 tocaran el 40-50% desde 2006, asi que a esperar



venga segundo intento de tirar los 830-835 en SP


----------



## carvil (10 Feb 2009)

Ahora parece que Timo explica el nuevo plan

El éxito del nuevo Plan depende de los bancos y de los mercados

Está en Bloomberg pero no tengo link

Bueno en la entrevista no ha dicho nada nuevo, el periodista era el Lorenzo Milá americano


----------



## Pillao (10 Feb 2009)

FERROVIARIO dijo:


> Tengo un nudo en el estómago, pues ya te dije que tu partida era mi canario en la mina.
> 
> Suerte en tu nueva etapa.
> 
> ...



No te inquietes amigo Ferroviario...

Sabes bien que nadie posee los arcanos que le permitan establecer el día y la hora en que comenzará el desastre, a pesar de que el rigor en el análisis y el propio sentido común, nos advierten de su inminencia e ineluctabilidad.

Espero que consigas vencer las dificultades que ahora te impiden soltar amarras de esta ratonera... Pues pocas sorpresas tan gratas, como verte algún día por allí, querido compañero.

Un fuerte abrazo.

Javier


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Feb 2009)

vaya por dios, y yo que me las prometia muy felices con mi gas natural...... iba subiendo de p madre y al final por culpa del dy al carajo :


----------



## Condor (10 Feb 2009)

839.000 millones, algo rasguñará Ferrari de estos milloncetes (Ferrai en 2008 volvió a registrar un récord de facturación al alcanzar 1.921 millones de euros, un 15,2% más que en el año anterior.)


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

Fortis permanecerá mañana suspendida hasta que se confirme la decisión de los accionistas sobre el despiece de la entidad y la venta del grueso de sus activos al banco francés BNP Paribas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)

venga...

1º 835
2º 830
3º 815
4º 800


pero poco a poco


*SP -4%* *edito -4,26%* reedit -4,50%..... en 1 minuto!!


----------



## carvil (10 Feb 2009)

Glups ha caido el 835 del S&P


----------



## Jucari (10 Feb 2009)

A tomar por culo!!!!

Dow	7,932.84	-338.03	-4.09%
Nasdaq	1,534.85	-56.71	-3.56%
S&P 500	832.87	-37.02	-4.26%


----------



## Jucari (10 Feb 2009)

Le queda algo de money a la mano de dios?????


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)

entre 815-830 estan todos metidos.... a ver que pasa.... si saltan los stops o no...


----------



## luisfernando (10 Feb 2009)

Han Aprobado El Plan.... A La Vista El Hundimiento Del Dow Y La Hiperinflacion


----------



## carvil (10 Feb 2009)

Bernanke ahora no puede esta ocupado en el Capitolio


----------



## crack (10 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> A tomar por culo!!!!
> 
> Dow	7,932.84	-338.03	-4.09%
> Nasdaq	1,534.85	-56.71	-3.56%
> S&P 500	832.87	-37.02	-4.26%



Vamos que nos vamos!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2009)

Tonuel hay alguien del infierno diciendo no se que de certificar...


----------



## Jucari (10 Feb 2009)

Azkuna ..no creo que lo dejen caer por debajo los 830.....demasiado pastel metido alli....


----------



## luisfernando (10 Feb 2009)

por cierto, en Israel , siguen votando, tendra "alguna" influencia???

Mañana en el IBEX se pierden los 8000


----------



## twetter (10 Feb 2009)

por favor, donde puedo ver la cotizacion lo mas "on line" posible del s&p???
saludos,
twetter


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

me encanta el olor a napalm por las tardes....

Os acordais de aquellos dias de noviembre en que suspendian los futuros al pasar los -400. Que recuerdos

Es el Efecto Hussein


----------



## Jucari (10 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> por favor, donde puedo ver la cotizacion lo mas "on line" posible del s&p???
> saludos,
> twetter



Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> por cierto, en Israel , siguen votando, tendra "alguna" influencia???
> 
> Mañana en el IBEX se pierden los 8000



Si, que mientras votan no les da por invadir, sube el petroleo...... hasta que no pase los 100 dias de obama no invaden otra vez.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (10 Feb 2009)

http://finance.aol.com/charts/dow-jones-industrial-average/$indu/dji/classic-charts

Que bonita grafica...









Malditas reuniones de trabajo... me estoy perdiendo lo mejor!!::

Vuelvo tras la cena, ¡no quemeis Roma sin mí!


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)

carpatos:


> A priori parece confirmado que el rebote ha finalizado, y es el momento de comenzar a tomar posiciones bajistas en el mercado bursátil. Estas posiciones se añadirían a las recomendadas esta mañana.




Georges Cuvier fue un famoso naturalista nacido en Montbéliard (Francia), en 1769 y fallecido en 1832. Defendió que existían cuatro tipos fundamentales básicos en el reino animal: Vertebrados, articulados, radiados y moluscos. Este científico que pasaba su vida estudiando animales de todas clases fue una noche objeto de la broma de uno de sus estudiantes.

No se le ocurrió otra cosa que esperar a que el profesor estuviera muy profundamente dormido para que el susto fuera mayor y entonces se disfrazó de diablo, con pezuñas y patas de cabra y unos aparatosos cuernos con la cara desfigurada de forma horrible. Se metió en la habitación y despertó al profesor mientras gritaba con todas sus fuerzas: ¡Cuvierrrrrr! Por los pecados que has cometido he venido a devorarteeeee, Cuvierrrr te voy a devorarrrrr.

El profesor se incorporó en la cama y con su flema habitual empezó a observar, sin apenas inmutarse, a la extraña criatura que vociferaba y daba saltos a su alrededor. Tras un rato de observación contestó: Lo siento pero todas las criaturas con cuernos y pezuñas son hervíboras, así que usted no pude devorarme. Y dicho esto se dio la vuelta en la cama y siguió durmiendo ante el estupor del estudiante.

Los bajistas llevaban días siendo acosados por los alcistas, que amenazaban con devorarles, pero no parece que los bajistas estuvieran demasiado asustados a tenor de lo que hemos visto hoy, más bien ya se habían dado cuenta de que no iban a ser capaces de devorarles.

Llevo varios días muy temeroso de la gran prueba de fuego que iba a ser el después del famoso plan de rescate bancario que había sido la excusa para el rebote anterior. Y mi temor se ha confirmado. La verdad es que pensaba que igual las ventas podrían llegar al día siguiente, o días siguientes, pero no, han llegado en el minuto siguiente a la publicación. Todo muy deprisa, como es normal en esta tómbola de mercado actual.

El plan ha decepcionado, esa es la realidad, ha sonado a otro más de la lista...

Las reacciones son muy claras ya entre los operadores y manos fuertes. Decepción total y absoluta, paliada algo en el incremento del plan de ayuda de la FED, pero en lo que respecta al plan del tesoro decepción absoluta, que liquida el rebote. Se llevaban varios días subiendo descontando todo tipo de medidas, que como me temía, no se han cumplido. El plan es vago, confuso, y no va a despertar las pasiones precisamente. No termino de entender porque no se ha creado el band bak, total de perdidos al río. Muy negativo para el mercado.

Como comenta José Luís Martínez Campuzano, estratega jefe de Citigroup:

"* Se lanzará un fondo mixto público/privado por 500 bn. $ para comprar activos de la banca
* La Fed expandirá la inyección de liquidez del TALF hasta 1 tr.$ con colaterales AAA CMBS, MBS residenciales y otros ABS
* Un comprensible test de solvencia para la banca: se forzará la transparencia de la banca y valoración realista de sus riesgos. Obligatorio para las entidades con más de 100 bn.$ de activos. Si requieren recursos propios, se convertirá en capital
* Se comenzará a trabajar de forma inmediata en la reforma del Sistema Financiero Internacional
* Queda pendiente un programa para la vivienda que soporte los precios y facilite su actividad
* El Gobierno tiene la intención de utilizar todos los instrumentos existentes para bajar los cuotas hipotecarias y reducir los tipos
* El modelo aceptado se adaptará a las condiciones de cada momento
* 50 bn.$ del TARP se destinarán a adquirir viviendas en ejecuciones hipotecarias
Cuestiones pendientes:

* ¿Cómo implementar el fondo? ¿a qué precio comprar activos?
* Geithner considera que los bancos que reciban inyecciones de dinero vía preferentes las convertirán en acciones. ¿De qué entidades hablamos?
* ¿Cómo se aplicará el test de solvencia? ¿qué entidades pueden superarlo y quienes no?

Un Plan diseñado para superar los retos actuales con vistas a medio y largo plazo. Pero con incertidumbres no resueltas a corto plazo"

Se esperaba ya una apertura bajista en Europa ante los malos resultados de UBS y los comentarios de que al final podría no haber "bad bank" en EEUU. Esta era nuestra crónica de preapertura:

1. Repasemos el cierre de Wall Street.

No sentó bien el hecho de que Coca Cola que bajó el 2,9% siendo el peor valor del Dow Jones y Pepsico, que bajó el 3,9%, recibieran recomendaciones a la baja.

Igualmente fue otro factor negativo el hecho de que el futuro del crudo cediera de nuevo posiciones por debajo de la cota de los 40 dólares lo que complicó el día para las petroleras. El futuro del crudo bajó 61 centavos hasta los 39,56 dólares por barril.

No obstante compensaron las pérdidas los valores financieros que siguen rebotando descontando por anticipado el plan de rescate bancario de Obama. El sectorial financiero subió el 1,3 % y sobre todo fue espectacular un día más la subida de los bancos regionales. Se ha descontado todo tipo de maravillas de este plan, será muy importante ver cómo queda todo al final, cuando se digan las condiciones de dicho plan. Sigue siendo posible aquello de compre con el rumor y venda con la noticia.

El volumen fue de 1.250 millones de acciones negociadas en NYSE claramente por debajo de la media anual y de 1.900 millones de acciones negociadas en Nasdaq también muy por debajo de su media anual de 2.300 millones de acciones negociadas.

Los valores que subieron superaron a los que bajaron en NYSE en la proporción de 1,7 a 1,4 y en el Nasdaq fue al revés ya que los que bajaron superaron a los que subieron en la proporción de 1,5 a 1,2.

En suma una sesión muy poco definida y de transición con bajo volumen.

2- Australia baja 0,6 %

3- El Nikkei baja 0,3 % ante la subida del yen frente al euro después de noticias de que Rusia no va a renegociar la deuda de sus bancos y ante la incertidumbre sobre el plan de rescate bancario.

4- UBS publica resultados peor de lo esperado, si bien hay que recordar que la prensa ya anticipaba ayer en portada en Suiza estas mismas pérdidas. Anuncia 2.000 despidos más en su división de banca de inversión.

5- Crece la incertidumbre sobre qué va a hacer el gobierno de EEUU en su plan de rescate bancario. En primer lugar la CNBC sembró el miedo al decir que el Tesoro había finalmente abandonado la idea de crear un banco malo. Esto no gustó nada. Aunque después la CNBC dijo que el plan de rescate incluiría "alguna forma" de banco malo. Todo esto ha sembrado la incertidumbre, y nadie está seguro de nada.

Es el principal factor negativo en apertura europea.

6- En el fuera de horas AFG sube más del 10% tras resultados.

Posteriormente volatilidad y bandazos hasta que llegaba la dura bajada definitiva tras el plan de rescate de EEUU

No olvidemos que este rebote de días anteriores ha venido por los bancos y todo tipo de descuentos anticipados sobre ese plan. Se ha descontado un banco malo, e incluso en parte medidas como que dejen de obligar a valorar activos tóxicos a precio de mercado.

De todas formas en un mercado como este, donde hace poco escuchaba a Weber diciendo que hay que seguir bajando tipos porque la economía está en caída libre, mejor andarse con cuidado siempre.

Nuestra economía española en particular, tiene nulas posibilidades de recuperarse, ya que la burbuja inmobiliaria aún tiene mucho recorrido a la baja. Ella es la causante de lo que pasó en EEUU, y aquí la teníamos más inflada que ellos, así que no esperemos nada bueno.

Hoy la compañía de tasaciones Tinsa, ha determinado que el precio de la vivienda ha bajado casi el 11 % en un año, y pronostica un 20% más. He vuelto a dar vueltas buscando casa, y sigo viendo lo mismo que este verano cuando lo intenté anteriormente.

Los promotores, prefieren que les embargue el banco antes de bajar más. Es lógico, le ceden los pisos al banco y en paz. Ya que si rebajan por debajo del precio de hipoteca promotor para venderlos, tienen que poner dinero de su bolsillo para el banco.

Por otro lado los particulares, aún no son plenamente consciente de cómo está el mercado, y salvo casos aislados, la inmensa mayoría sigue aferrado a precios cercanos a los de la burbuja. El que se pone en mercado, y hay que ser realistas, el mercado está 30% como poco por debajo de precio de lo más alto de la burbuja, vende, y eso que el grifo del crédito está cerrado, pero la inmensa mayoría sigue aferrada a precios muy altos.

Todos los mercados tienen la misma dinámica psicológica, las bolsas, las divisas, o los pisos. Primero hay una negación de los hechos, cuando uno queda atrapado y se espera. Y luego se va uno dándose cuenta de las cosas. Aún queda mucha caída inmobiliaria en nuestro país.

Desde un punto de vista técnico a pesar de la bajada de hoy, la tendencia sigue a corto alcista, aunque bajista a medio y largo plazo.

Sigue sin cambios el análisis de ayer. Sólo parece que deberíamos preocuparnos por debajo de 2.290 en el futuro del eurostoxx. Por arriba, nos hemos atascado en el retroceso del 50% de la bajada anterior, pero si pasamos por encima de la zona de 2.370 lo normal es que se vaya con rapidez en busca del retroceso del 61,8% que anda por el entorno de 2.414 puntos aproximadamente.

Pasemos a otro tema.

Interesante como el spread entre el Dow Jones y el Nasdaq refuerza su tendencia bajista de forma clara.

Vean el gráfico de este spread:

http://www.serenitymarkets.com/upload/comentarios/10220091329383_dji_grande.jpg 

Se está sobrepasando el retroceso de Fibonacci del 50% de toda la subida anterior y parece que el spread se va a buscar la zona de 1.

Suele ser normal lo que está pasando por extraño que parezca.

Vean este otro gráfico, en el que los expertos de EEUU calcularon qué pasó con el spread entre el nasdaq y el S&P 500 desde 1979 a 2005, y vean la clarísima tendencia estacional que tiene el spread en estas fechas y cómo a primeros de marzo tiende a darse la vuelta a la baja de forma violenta.

Vamos a tenerlo muy en cuenta. Si el mes que viene el MACD y medias se cruzan al alza, puede ser una gran ocasión de comprar el spread.

http://www.serenitymarkets.com/upload/comentarios/10220091334523_nasdaq_grande.JPG 
Entre las manos fuertes, pocos cambios respecto a la situación de ayer.

Se considera clave según los boletines especializados la zona de soporte 835-840 por debajo con claridad se consideraría que el rebote ha terminado.

Por arriba resistencia clave en 865.

Zona donde se sigue comentando puede aparecer mucho papel en el entorno 900.

Los hedge parecen dispuestos al trading, y muy poco a tomar dirección clara. El ambiente es muy neutral, ni alcistas ni bajistas.

No se descarta que si se llega a 900, tras una primer bajada fuerte, se vuelva a subir de nuevo. En realidad no hay posturas concretas.

En el medio plazo pocos creen que llegue lejos el rebote.
Vista la actualidad de la jornada pasemos al análisis pausado.

No me suelen gustar los modelos de ondas, porque suele ser un lío, pero me han hablado muy bien de esta táctica desde hace meses, y parece que hay traders que la aplican intradía con bastante éxito.

He encontrado este enlace que la explica en español y me ahorro de hacerlo yo pues es algo complicada.

Aquí tienen la primera cita de la técnica:

Este patrón fué desarrollado por Bill Wolfe, un comerciante muy activo que opera preferentemente en el S&P. La teoría de Bill respecto a la estructura de este patrón, está basada en la primera ley de Newton (para cada acción hay una reacción opuesta). Este patrón permite en un elevado número de ocasiones proyectar con bastante exactitud los objetivos de precio esperado, al mismo tiempo que posibilita un estrecho margen de riesgo al estar muy definida la situación de mercado en la cual se anula nuestra hipótesis y no tiene sentido seguir manteniendo la posición.

La metodología para encontrar una onda de wolf es la siguiente:

Sigue en enlace:

Wolf Waves (Ondas de Wolf) 

Aún no tengo la técnica muy dominada, y me armo un poco de lío, pero creo merece la pena trabajarla un poco, ya lo comenté hace tiempo, pero quería volver a recordarlo de nuevo, porque gracias a esto me han salido algunas operaciones bien últimamente.

Pasemos a otro tema.

Seguimos estando en una crisis muy difícil, y por mucho que parezca que haya rachas donde todo parece haberse calmado, y por mucho que salgan multitud de planes de rescate, cuidado con los excesos de confianza.
Y es que los excesos de confianza en el mercado se pagan caros.

Muchos inversores hacen apuestas en mercados muy difíciles e inestables como éste, apostando a que una cosa determinada u otra es "imposible" que pase. Por ejemplo se venden opciones de un determinado strike y no se colocan stop loss, porque es "imposible" que lleguen a perder dinero. Yo pensaba lo mismo hasta que sucedió algo hace muchos años en 1998 que, aparte de hacerme bastante daño, me hizo ver que no hay nada imposible.

En el verano de este año, un período especialmente turbulento, vi a montones de traders que pecaron de exceso de confianza terminar su carrera cuando apostaron a que el cruce dólar-yen, no podría ya moverse más... al final, en 30 horas el cruce tuvo un movimiento del ¡15%! repito en 30 horas, y creo que es importante que tomen nota de esto las personas que se han planteado pedir hipotecas en esta inestable divisa. Imagine que su deuda hipotecaria, recibe un movimiento de estos en contra y le crece un 15% en 30 horas. Siempre cuando suscribimos estas hipotecas, pensamos que: "bueno, si pasa algo la cambiamos de nuevo y ya está"... pero ya ven cómo es el mercado... y a esas velocidades no se pueden cambiar las hipotecas, cuando nos llame el notario a firmar ya llevamos el 25% entre pecho y espalda...

En el mercado hay que llevar cuidado con el exceso de confianza.

Hace algún tiempo Dresdner Kleinwort comentaba algo muy curioso y que corresponde a un estudio realizado por Torngren and Montgomery hace unos 3 años.

Consultaron cada mes a dos grupos uno de estudiantes y otro de profesionales del mercado sobre una pareja de valores. Cada vez debían seleccionar uno de la pareja. Los valores eran siempre de los conocidos, y recibían para tomar la decisión multitud de datos, gráficos y resultados de 12 meses previos.

Los estudiantes (de carreras no afines con la economía) tuvieron un 59% de confianza, los profesionales un 65%, pero el caso es que los estudiantes acertaron mucho más, algo que tampoco debe sorprender pues a una pareja de valores es casi a cara o cruz, simplemente complicó las cosas al grupo de profesionales el exceso de confianza ante una situación que en realidad era de muy difícil predicción. Y es que la mente humana es nuestro principal enemigo, y el exceso de confianza debe evitarse. En este mismo estudio de Dresdner se ven otros muchos ejemplos de cómo nuestra mente puede ser seducida al error si se es hábil.

Por ejemplo, me ha llamado mucho la atención este experimento.

Se presenta a un grupo de voluntarios, la cifra factorial de 8, es decir 8! y se le pide que diga a ojo su resultados, para ello primero se le presenta la cifra así a un grupo:

1*2*3*4*5*6*7*8

y luego se le presenta a otro así:

8*7*6*5*4*3*2*1

El primer grupo, los de 1*2*3*4*5*6*7*8 respondieron de media 512.

El segundo grupo se dejaron influenciar porque las cifras grandes venían primero y dijeron ¡2250!

Todos en cualquier caso andaron lejos de la respuesta que era 40.320.

La verdad es que tras ver todo esto qué ganas da de decir aquello, solo sé que no se nada.

Sigamos un poco más con este tema de la difícil psicología del mercado y para ello, les invito a que entren en este enlace:

1929 Crash, charts and stories of the '29 Stock Market Crash 

En esta web, los responsables de la firma LowRisk.com hacen un repaso a los titulares del Wall Street Journal cuando el crash del 29, realmente curioso como la prensa y en general los inversores se tomaban el asunto con filosofía sin ver en ningún momento lo que se les venía encima. Les destaco por ejemplo el titular del día 4 de septiembre de 1.929 cuando el crash ya había empezado y los máximos del día anterior serían los máximos del Dow Jones hasta nada menos que noviembre de 1.954.

"Considerable profit taking came into the stock market at times yesterday after the triple holiday, but in most instances this supply was absorbed easily. New leaders were brought forward and attracted heavy buying..."Many are looking for technical corrective reactions from time to time, but do not expect these to disturb the upward trend for any prolonged period."

No se trata de ridiculizar a nadie ni mucho menos, seguramente yo mismo habría pensado igual bajo esas circunstancias, simplemente traigo esto para ver que jamás en el mercado se ve venir con claridad ni un crash ni una gran subida ni casi nada. También traigo estas citas para que veamos que aquel lejano mercado de 1929 era igual que el actual, no había ordenadores y los inversores vestían diferente pero eran humanos como nosotros y pensaban y reflejaban sus emociones exactamente igual que las nuestras. Ya ven en la cita, el día que empezaba el crash la prensa decía que considerables "tomas de beneficios" se había producido pero que las ventas se habían absorbido bien , que algunos valores atraían compras (se consideraba oportunidad de compra por la bajada que se había producido) y que muchos esperaban una corrección técnica, pero que esta corrección no rompería la tendencia alcista durante demasiado tiempo. Insisto en que no se volvió a ver ese nivel hasta más de 25 años después. Si rebuscan en esta web que les he recomendado verán que en días sucesivos, a pesar de que las cosas se iban a poner feas, se seguían lanzando mensajes de calma en la prensa. Vean si no este titular, y aquí ya no se trataba de no verse venir el crash sino de clara manipulación de conciencias:

"MARKET ORDERLY IN RECORD DROP. Continued Operation of Banker's Pool Prevents Repetition of Thursday's Hysteria."

Se decía esto tras un lunes negro con una bajada del 13,5 por ciento pero es que el 26 de octubre se decía:

"In its place was a decidedly improved sentiment; the atmosphere had been cleared and a period of normalcy again reigned..."

En el desarrollo del artículo se decía la famosa frase de "lo peor parece que ha pasado".

Si entran en este otro enlace de esta web de LowRisk.com, verán los titulares del crash del 87:

87 crash 

Aquí las cosas fueron distintas, aunque nadie esperaba el crash de ninguna manera, verán cómo en los titulares sí que se ve que ante el miedo a las deudas y los tipos de interés, curioso siempre es lo mismo, se esperaba una "corrección". Luego simplemente cuando nadie lo esperaba la corrección se convirtió en un vendaval, como otras veces una corrección alcista se convierte en una oleada de subidas. La conclusión sigue siendo la misma: "Never say, never again", en los mercados siempre con el stop puesto seamos alcistas o bajistas y siempre durmiendo vestidos, con el revólver debajo de la almohada y el motor del coche en marcha. El mercado es psicología humana, algo realmente difícil de anticipar.

Resumiendo la sesión, jornada de duras bajadas en Europa. Llevábamos varios días de alzas descontando un plan de rescate bancario en EEUU, a medida de lo que querían los operadores, pero la realidad no ha sido así. El plan es evidente que tendrá mucho efecto, y es importante, pero en el corto plazo parece confuso, con muchas cuestiones que aclarar, por lo que pierde el efecto psicológico, como lo han perdido los planes anteriores. El mercado sigue muy nervioso, en un entorno económico muy negativo. La lluvia de planes tarde o temprano tendrán su efecto, pero la visibilidad en el medio plazo sigue siendo muy reducida.


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

El S&P tiene un pequeño soporte en 827 y por ahí se ha parado, el Stoxx también está en un soporte, pero más fuerte que el del S&P, ahora veremos si pasan de ahí.

Mañana sospecho que nos vamos a ir a los cielos a paso fuerte, luego les pongo el plan. No estoy de acuerdo en que haya terminado el rebote porque aun no se han deshecho mis figuras técnicas.


----------



## carvil (10 Feb 2009)

Joer esta sufriendo Bernanke


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)

los 2 graficos de carpatos


----------



## Ohete (10 Feb 2009)

Hola tíos, sois grandes con vuestros gráficos. Me he enganchado a esto de la bolsa (sin invertir nada, je je je) y ahora hasta tengo unos gráficos en tiempo real en el ordenador que por cierto andan coloraitos ahora mismo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)

bueno venga, a mojarse porra martes obamico:

SP y DOW





Azku: 817 y 7800, para darle emocion


----------



## percebe (10 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> bueno venga, a mojarse porra martes obamico:
> 
> SP y DOW
> 
> ...



percebe 820 y 7852


----------



## Jucari (10 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> bueno venga, a mojarse porra martes obamico:
> 
> SP y DOW
> 
> ...



jucari: 845 - 8000 y no soy un aguafiestas!!!...


----------



## luisfernando (10 Feb 2009)

Dow 7859,8


----------



## carvil (10 Feb 2009)

Azku: 817 y 7800, para darle emocion

carvil:842 y 8100 la caida me parece un pelin exagerada


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> este viernes igual batimos records:
> 
> BANKATLANTIC -22%
> BNC Bancorp -27%
> ...



lo del viernes lo decia por el hilo de "sabeis si las otra quiebras fueron en viernes"?

actualicemos

BANKATLANTIC -18%
BNC Bancorp -20%
Ameriana Bancorp -21%
FirstCity -28%
Huntington Bancshares -26%
SUNTRUST BANKS -26% (entra directo)
Fifth Third Bancorp -24% (otro mas)
Cascade Bancorp -23% (ejem)
First PacTrust Bancorp, Inc. -23% (chk chk)
Boston Private Financial Holdin -19%


----------



## insomne (10 Feb 2009)

Para que siga la fiesta, entrevista a Roubini y Nassim Taleb, Dr. Doom y "Cisne Negro", que hacen una gran pareja. Es de ayer, pero ya se veía que el plan de hoy no iba a arreglar nada (lo dicen al final):

Video - CNBC.com

Está en inglés, y los comentaristas son unos histéricos insoportables, pero merece la pena verlo: estos dos son de los pocos sensatos hoy en día.

Y si a alguien le da pereza verlo, la conclusión es que esto no ha hecho más que empezar.


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

Recopilación:



> - Azku: 817 y 7800, para darle emocion
> - Jucari: 845 - 8000 y no soy un aguafiestas!!!...
> - percebe 820 y 7852
> - carvil:842 y 8100 la caida me parece un pelin exagerada
> - luisfernando: Dow 7859,8




Mulder: S&P 862 Dow 8205 Stoxx 2338

Siempre tiene que haber un rebelde discrepante


----------



## Jucari (10 Feb 2009)

Mulder...mañana como ves nuestro querido IBEX???'...caida por la mañana a 8000 para luego en apertura de WS tirarnos hacia arriba???....


----------



## furia angelical (10 Feb 2009)

*Plan de rescate del Gobierno de EEUU podría movilizar dos billones de dólares:*

Washington, 10 feb (EFE).- El secretario estadounidense del Tesoro, Timothy Geithner, anunció hoy el plan de rescate financiero del Gobierno de Barack Obama que podría movilizar dos billones de dólares en dinero público y privado.

Según el alto cargo, habrá un programa para la compra de activos tóxicos que captará fondos privados y se iniciará con una inversión de 500.000 millones de dólares, y eventualmente se ampliará hasta un billón de dólares.

Además, la Reserva Federal (Fed) de Estados Unidos ampliará su actual programa de compra de créditos hasta posiblemente un billón de dólares.

El objetivo de la iniciativa del banco central estadounidense es "dar ayuda adicional a los mercados financieros e instituciones para cumplir las necesidades de crédito de los hogares y los negocios", indicó en un comunicado la autoridad monetaria.

Geithner cuenta con 350.000 millones de dólares destinados por la Congreso para el plan de rescate financiero, pero cuenta con la atracción del capital privado y los recursos de la Fed podría tener un impacto mucho mayor en los mercados.

"En lugar de catalizar la recuperación, el sistema financiero es un freno para la recuperación y la recesión está poniendo presión sobre los bancos. Esa es una dinámica peligrosa que tenemos que cambiar", señaló Geithner en el departamento del Tesoro.

El plan también prevé la intervención en los mercados inmobiliarios para ayudar a los propietarios a evitar el embargo y facilitar la refinanciación de las hipotecas, lo que frenará la caída de precios.

Geithner dijo que anunciará los detalles de esa iniciativa en las próximas semanas. El director del Consejo Económico Nacional, Larry Summers, ha adelantado que el Gobierno destinará entre 50.000 y 100.000 millones de dólares para este fin.

La presentación de Geithner no impresionó a Wall Street, que bajó un 2,4 por ciento mientras el secretario hacía su anuncio.

"Nuestra obligación es resolver la crisis con el menor coste para el contribuyente, pero tengo que advertir de que costará dinero, acarreará riesgos y llevará tiempo", dijo el secretario, quien subrayó que no hacer nada sería aún más peligroso.

El plan mantiene además las inyecciones de capital en los bancos, que fue el destino principal de la primera mitad del fondo, que ascendía a 700.000 millones de dólares cuando fue aprobado por el Congreso el año pasado.

"Es esencial que todo estadounidense entienda que la batalla por la recuperación económica debe combatirse en dos frentes. Tenemos que hacer arrancar la creación de empleo y la inversión privada, y debemos hacer que el crédito fluya de nuevo a las empresas y las familias", afirmó Geithner en su presentación.

Para hacer fluir el crédito, la Reserva Federal expandirá un programa que aún no ha comenzado a operar, cuyo objetivo era financiar la compra de préstamos estudiantiles, de tarjetas de crédito y para adquirir automóviles, actualmente dotado con 200.000 millones de dólares.

Con ello pretende saltarse a los bancos, que son reticentes a prestar, e incentivar el crédito directamente.

El banco central explicó que desde ahora el programa también podrá adquirir préstamos hipotecarios y que su intervención podría llegar a un billón de dólares, a ser financiada por el plan del Tesoro.

Geithner explicó que la aprobación inicial del fondo de rescate bancario "sacó al sistema financiero del filo de una quiebra catastrófica".

"Las medidas que tomamos fueron absolutamente esenciales, pero no fueron adecuadas", señaló Geithner, quien fue uno de los participantes en el programa como presidente del banco central de la Reserva Federal de Nueva York.


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Mulder...mañana como ves nuestro querido IBEX???'...caida por la mañana a 8000 para luego en apertura de WS tirarnos hacia arriba???....




El Ibex no pasará mañana de 8200 hacia abajo bajo ningún concepto (si lo pasa ya pueden correr a los botes salvavidas, los analistas del Stoxx primero!  ), la tarde la terminará alrededor del 8500 probablemente.

De todas formas ya sabes que no analizo el Ibex de la misma forma que los demás, bueno el Dow tampoco, pero es que con el S&P ya tengo bastante.


----------



## Condor (10 Feb 2009)

Pues el S&P pierde más del 4% por lo que yo digo que el pánico nuestro de cada día dánoslo mañana o Gran Monstruo Volador de los Espaguettis. Ramen!!!!


----------



## carvil (10 Feb 2009)

Segundo impacto


----------



## Condor (10 Feb 2009)

DJ 7914, así que...


----------



## Condor (10 Feb 2009)

y bajando, perderá el 7900 hoy


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

El Dow y el S&P aun tienen un pequeño margen de caida pero no pueden pasar (bajo ningún concepto como le decía antes a Jucari) el 7800 y el 817 respectivamente.

El Stoxx ya está prácticamente en su límite de caida.


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

wowwwwwww woowwww


----------



## Misterio (10 Feb 2009)

827, se echaban de menos estos días.


----------



## Jucari (10 Feb 2009)

Caramba....estamos a 350 puntos de los minimos del gran ostion de octubre....pero con 2 trillones de dolares mas.....algo no cuadra


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El Dow y el S&P aun tienen un pequeño margen de caida pero no pueden pasar (bajo ningún concepto como le decía antes a Jucari) el 7800 y el 817 respectivamente.
> 
> El Stoxx ya está prácticamente en su límite de caida.



el Stoxx lo tiene en 2220............. por debajo guano con olor a culo de mona


----------



## Condor (10 Feb 2009)

DJ en 7880


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2009)

esto no tiene fin....


----------



## Condor (10 Feb 2009)

Vamos a morir. Me encanta el olor del Napalm por la tarde, mañana la chamusquina no tendrá glamour


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> el Stoxx lo tiene en 2220............. por debajo guano con olor a culo de mona




El Stoxx hoy no puede pasar de 2236, apurando mucho ya 2229, pero eso son apenas 10 puntos de donde está ahora, por cierto, parece rebotar pero aun es pronto para decirlo.

edito: que casualidad, precisamente tras decir esto me he dado cuenta de que el mínimo del día en el Stoxx es 2236!


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)




----------



## Jucari (10 Feb 2009)

Queda una horita mas....volvemos a septiembre - octubre de 2008.....que emoción....la echaba de menos...

Tonuel...joder...que te lo pierdes...


----------



## visaul (10 Feb 2009)

A las nueve aparece la mano de Dios, no?


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)

para algo la dan 2 billones


----------



## Condor (10 Feb 2009)

El que quiera dólares se va a hartar, sin contar lo que no se sabe dónde está


----------



## Condor (10 Feb 2009)

A apostar por las comodities de nuevo; ay va, madre mía que chorrazo.


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> para algo la dan 2 billones



veremos si aparece...........la ultima vez no aparecio.....

Solo ha subido por rumores.....


----------



## Condor (10 Feb 2009)

Que cosas ver al DJ peleando con el 7900, quien lo diría.


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)

citi -12%
bac -18%
gs -7%
ms -10%
jpm -8%
wells fargo -13%


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

juer..............esta tarde es de lujo........

Y encima viendo un ITALIA-BRASIL !!!!!!!!!!!

Espera que abro un cune y un poco jamoncito.......


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Feb 2009)

Mucho cuento pero mis intervenciones mentando el ratio put/call son como el oráculo de Delfos.

Y sin tanta línea ni resistencia ni pollas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> juer..............esta tarde es de lujo........
> 
> Y encima viendo un ITALIA-BRASIL !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Espera que abro un cune y un poco jamoncito.......



que ijoputa!!! de aqui no me muevo, mañana igual abro mi lan...

estamos en el momento clave tecncamente hablando.... si supera los 830 subimos, si no, a seguir pa los 817


a ver a ver


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Queda una horita mas....volvemos a septiembre - octubre de 2008.....que emoción....la echaba de menos...
> 
> Tonuel...joder...que te lo pierdes...




Ya estoy aquí... me he perdido algo... :


Bueno, da igual... yo apuesto que cae el 10%... 


Saludos


----------



## carvil (10 Feb 2009)

Bernanke y Timo ahora los dos a la vez en el capitolio esto puede ser una catástrofe


----------



## wsleone (10 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> que ijoputa!!! de aqui no me muevo, mañana igual abro mi lan...
> 
> estamos en el momento clave tecncamente hablando.... si supera los 830 subimos, si no, a seguir pa los 817
> 
> ...



No nada, sólo que el DJ baja un -4,37% y el S&P -4,61%


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

El DJ, se va a quedar en -2,68% al cierre.

Mañana se presenta un buen día en el IBEX, Tonuel.... es hora de ir de compras!


----------



## aterriza como puedas (10 Feb 2009)

God's hand prepared for launching.... 3 2 1 0 IGNITION!


----------



## Condor (10 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El DJ, se va a quedar en -2,68% al cierre.
> 
> Mañana se presenta un buen día en el IBEX, Tonuel.... es hora de ir de compras!



Ya, ya, pues yo creo que baja el doble.


----------



## wsleone (10 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El DJ, se va a quedar en -2,68% al cierre.



Anda que como aciertes directo a la Casa Blanca


----------



## teto4006 (10 Feb 2009)

Este año igual se adelanta el 23-F ... y en lugar de ocupar el Congreso ocupan la Bolsa


----------



## Speculo (10 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya estoy aquí... me he perdido algo... :
> 
> 
> Bueno, da igual... yo apuesto que cae el 10%...
> ...





Si cae el 10%, mañana compro Martinsas-Fadesas


----------



## Jucari (10 Feb 2009)

Si cae un 10%...voy a comprar latas de atún...


----------



## visaul (10 Feb 2009)

¿Podría llegar al 5 % ?. Por poder se que puede pero le convine a las manos fuertes y si es asi por qué, qué buscan.


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

Esta acariciando los 2236 de stoxx, 

Por cierto Brazil 2 - Italia 0


----------



## terraenxebre (10 Feb 2009)

mañana............. sangre!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jucari (10 Feb 2009)

terraenxebre dijo:


> mañana............. sangre!!!!!!!!!!



Mañana subidón del quince....piensa al reves de lo que piensa todo el mundo y acertaras....

Edit: por cierto a 7 puntos del sooporte de 817....miedo da...


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

a -420 paran los futuros???? que pena solo quedan 40 minutos....


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

teto4006 dijo:


> Este año igual se adelanta el 23-F ... y en lugar de ocupar el Congreso ocupan la Bolsa




Soldado LOGSE 1: ¿seguro que esto es el congreso? yo diría que antes habían unos leones fuera.
Soldado LOGSE 2: ¿y que más dá? se los habrán fundido para hacer railes del metro ahora que hay crisis. P'ADENTRO!


----------



## brickworld (10 Feb 2009)

Por dios por dios y yo que pensaba que habia hecho mala operacion saliendome de IBERIA y Abertis ganando cuatro perras de mierda 

Mañana hay rebajas


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Si cae un 10%...voy a comprar latas de atún...




: 

*insensato... mañana ya será tarde...* :




donpepito dijo:


> Mañana se presenta un buen día en el IBEX, Tonuel.... es hora de ir de compras!





Vale, vale... pero ves iendo tu que que luego ya voy yo... 




Saludos


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

Tonuel saca los sellos............ Al final van a tener razon estos de afinsa, los sellos ahora valen mas..........


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

Mínimo en el Stoxx hoy 2230, tabla de salvación a partir del 2246.


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Tonuel saca los sellos............ Al final van a tener razon estos de afinsa, los sellos ahora valen mas..........




joder... joder... me estoy liando con tanto sello... xD :


Muuuuuldeeeeer... ¿dónde estas...? 

Aquí tengo alguien que te quiere saludar... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... ¿dónde estas...?




Viendo el naufragio del Titanic en primera fila, tengo a los músicos al lado...aun siguen tocando...


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Viendo el naufragio del Titanic en primera fila, tengo a los músicos al lado...aun siguen tocando...







Que pasión..., que fuerza... sigue tocando hamijo... 


Saludos


----------



## luisfernando (10 Feb 2009)

mulder, la prediccion que dijistes, era en serio?? xD


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

inmersion, inmersion.....................esto se hundeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Vde (10 Feb 2009)

Mañana vamos a rememorar esos divertidos dias de Octubre del 2008

Quien dijo esta vez "sera en febrero" xDDD

Fijo que mañana perdemos los 8000


----------



## brickworld (10 Feb 2009)

Que se va por el barranquillo!!! :

Sp 823 -5,42%

Aqui no mete dinero ni el tato, ni el cuidador ni DIOS...


----------



## luisfernando (10 Feb 2009)

se va acercando mis 7859,8


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Que se va por el barranquillo!!! :
> 
> Sp 823 -5,42%
> 
> Aqui no mete dinero ni el tato, ni el cuidador ni DIOS...




Por favor... ATENCIÓN... 

Se busca a la mano de dios..., si alguien la ha visto que pregunte por Nelson... 


P.D. se la vió por última vez en las inmediaciones de wall street... 



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

Yo creo que hoy no sale la mano de dios, tampoco aparecio el día de la toma de posesión de Hussein Obama.

Ademas con la charla de Tim sobre los lobbys queda mas claro que hay una lucha entre los "ricos" para que el estado asuma toda los activos a precio mark-to-market de burbuja.

Y como no cuela........ pues a tirar las bolsas, y a cambio la mano de dios no aparece....

Son elocubraciones pero me cuadran en la situación actual.


----------



## luisfernando (10 Feb 2009)

se va recuperando...


----------



## Jucari (10 Feb 2009)

Vaya subidon...ha recuperado casi 1% el S&P....estos leoncios son la pera


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> se va recuperando...




:

para soltar blasfemias vuélvete a forocoches... :



sin acritud...


----------



## luisfernando (10 Feb 2009)

jajaja ,acaba de recuperar los 7900 no es blasfemia, yo deseaba igual que tu que se hundiera


----------



## brickworld (10 Feb 2009)

Puaj seran mamones es un quiero y no puedo, sufre mas subiendo que fraga una banqueta...

Que agonico y todo esto para maquillar al zombi leproso del DJI 

Sp 827 -4,93%
DJi 7897 -4,53%


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Puaj seran mamones es un quiero y no puedo, sufre mas subiendo que fraga una banqueta...
> 
> Que agonico y todo esto para maquillar al zombi leproso del DJI




Con éste no hay maquillaje que valga hamijo... 










Venga ese -5%... aunque sea el SP500 al menos... 

Saludos


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> jajaja ,acaba de recuperar los 7900 no es blasfemia, yo deseaba igual que tu que se hundiera



era lo normal........... en el 5% solo ha estado un rato para tocar minimos.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2009)

ya ha terminado

Tonuel pase lista


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

Solo me he equivocado en el 2...* cierre DJ -4,62%*


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ya ha terminado
> 
> Tonuel pase lista




*DJIA* 7.888,8 -4.62% 
*NASDAQ* 1.524,73  -4.20% 
*S&P 500 *827.17 -4.91% 




mierda... por poco...


----------



## Jucari (10 Feb 2009)

Al final no ha habido sangre......lástima.....

Mañana subidon del quince....


----------



## luisfernando (10 Feb 2009)

4,62%, no? o bloomberg va con retraso?


----------



## Jucari (10 Feb 2009)

Claus Vogt, coeditor de Sicheres Geld dice que Los mercados de acciones caerán como mínimo un 40% desde los niveles actuales: S&P 500 por debajo de los 500 puntos. DJI por debajo de los 5.000 puntos. Nasdaq por debajo de los 900 puntos.

No hay que sorprenderse de estos niveles, si tenemos en cuenta el escenario en el que nos movemos.

Sabemos que el principal factor de de la actual coyuntura ha sido una burbuja inmobiliaria en todo el mundo, también conocemos que la burbuja se vio impulsada por el aumento especulativo de las hipotecas y préstamos. Lo que no sabíamos es que según el ex presidente de la FED, Alan Greenspan, esta burbuja representó del 50% al 70% del crecimiento del PIB en los últimos años. Por esto no es tan sorprendente que tan pronto como las hipotecas y los préstamos se secaron, el consumo y el crecimiento del PIB comenzó a tener un gran deterioro.

La burbuja inmobiliaria ha distorsionado toda la estructura de la economía de los EEUU:

- Se crearon inversiones fuera de lugar -casas de segunda residencia que nadie necesitaba, y que se utilizaron para especular. Se crearon un gran número de personas involucradas en el negocio inmobiliario, como corredores y prestamistas, además de toda una nueva industria en torno a los títulos respaldados por hipotecas.

- Se creó una amplia inestabilidad -un consumo excesivo, poco ahorro, enorme déficit de cuenta corriente.

- Se fomentó la toma de riesgo del sector financiero

EDIT: Este es un ANTIPATRIOTA!!!!


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> 4,62%, no? o bloomberg va con retraso?




arreglado... 



Jucari dijo:


> Al final no ha habido sangre......lástima.....
> 
> Mañana subidon del quince....




Hay que meterse... que luego ya sabemos lo que pasa... 




Saludos


----------



## Jucari (10 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hay que meterse... que luego ya sabemos lo que pasa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tonuel..me meto detras de ti....


----------



## Jucari (10 Feb 2009)

Por cierto señores.....


voy a ser PAPA!!!!


Pobrecillo lo que le espera al chaval/a...


----------



## INTRUDER (10 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Claus Vogt, coeditor de Sicheres Geld dice que Los mercados de acciones caerán como mínimo un 40% desde los niveles actuales: S&P 500 por debajo de los 500 puntos. DJI por debajo de los 5.000 puntos. Nasdaq por debajo de los 900 puntos.
> 
> No hay que sorprenderse de estos niveles, si tenemos en cuenta el escenario en el que nos movemos.
> 
> ...



Esta es la ultima salida hacia adelante, se agotan los recursos. un par de billones de dolares en deuda, no lo acabaran de pagar los contribuyentes hasta que los chinos colonizen Alpha de Centauri :


----------



## brickworld (10 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hay que meterse... que luego ya sabemos lo que pasa...



yo en esta casa de putas no me meto hasta que no se aclaren los cabrones estos, que me llevan dando bandazos toda la puta semana, y asi no hay quien saque pal pincho de tortilla 

A ver mañana como amanecemos, porque los japos tb querran unirse a la obama-party, donde todo son gatillazos asegurados


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Tonuel..me meto detras de ti....




Creo que mañana seria una gran jugada comprar a primera hora acciones de santander, bbva, popular y sabadell..., seguro que suben... 


Porque ya sabes que la banca siempre gana... 





Saludos


----------



## un marronazo (10 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Por cierto señores.....
> 
> 
> voy a ser PAPA!!!!
> ...



cuidalas cuidalas mucho


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Por cierto señores.....
> 
> 
> voy a ser PAPA!!!!
> ...




Felicidades, pero acuérdate de comprar más latas de atún... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

Como bien ha dicho Jucari mañana toca subidón del 15, lo veremos por la mañana y lo veremos por la tarde, tras el cierre europeo habrá un ligero descenso, la apuesta que he hecho antes son mis objetivos para mañana y el post donde he contestado a Jucari el objetivo para el Ibex.

No se ha perforado ningún nivel importante, ni siquiera se ha destrozado ninguna figura técnica de las que tengo en vigor, simplemente hemos corregido en una sola tarde lo que teníamos que haber recorrido en dos o tres días, parece violento, pero lo único que se ha querido hacer es una corrección en el menor tiempo posible. Esto era lo que tocaba ahora.

Antes del viernes dije que el dato de empleo no se tomaría en cuenta, ayer que el discurso político no iba a gustar, casi nadie se lo creyó.

Hoy digo que mañana seguimos subiendo, el rebote sigue en vigor aunque les pese a algunos.


edito: Jucari *noragüena* y ahora ya sabes, ve practicando con sacos llenos de arena a las 5.00 am


----------



## Condor (10 Feb 2009)

Yo creo que te equivocas Mulder, mañana habrá algo de miedo escénico y la goleada puede ser antológica. Yo me mojo por la visión de los 8100 hacia abajo. Quizás 8000


----------



## Jucari (10 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> edito: Jucari *noragüena* y ahora ya sabes, ve practicando con sacos llenos de arena a las 5.00 am



Eso me da mas miedo que se hunda el WS a niveles del 29....

Eso me pasa por meterla cuando no se debe....

Edit: Mañana me meto si o si...dicen que los niños traen un pan debajo el brazo..si a esto le sumamos el atún de tonuel....me da que me voy a forrar....


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Eso me da mas miedo que se hunda el WS a niveles del 29....
> 
> Eso me pasa por meterla cuando no se debe....




Espero que no querrás decir que ha sido falta máxima y sin portero :


----------



## luisfernando (10 Feb 2009)

-0,5% futuros ibex...
jaja podeis ir comprando porque mañana sube un 5% y en USA un 6%.
mañana es 11:11 y hoy a cerrado en 888.8, ha esta gente les gusta mucho los numeros, y mas los positivos


----------



## Jucari (10 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Espero que no querrás decir que ha sido falta máxima y sin portero :



Y por la esquadra !!!!...vamos ni Messi lo hace mejor.....


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Y por la esquadra !!!!...vamos ni Messi lo hace mejor.....



Felicidades. Espero que venga con unas latillas de atun debajo del brazo.


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2009)

Muchas felicidades, cuida a la mamma!


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)

la porra pa mi no?

jucari, la vas a comprar acciones a "su" nombre?


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Y por la esquadra !!!!...vamos ni Messi lo hace mejor.....




Aprovecha los 2500 lereles para comprarte esto, por si acaso:







Además, también garantiza dejar a las amistades impresionadas


----------



## El río de la vida (10 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Por cierto señores.....
> 
> 
> voy a ser PAPA!!!!
> ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)

yo el viernes espero el resultado del pastor... alguien pone el grafico....??


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo el viernes espero el resultado del pastor... alguien pone el grafico....??



Ahí lo tienes, se está formando un figura bajista muy preocupante:







Las orejas del burro dibujan un doble techo clarísimo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Feb 2009)

He sido algo borde con azkuna, a modo de disculpa aquí tienes una estampa pastoril, inspira paz y tranquilidad:


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ahí lo tienes, se está formando un figura bajista muy preocupante:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El pastor también dibuja un Hombro-Cabeza-Hombro clarísimo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Feb 2009)

Y el análisis por fundamentales: 







Y el balance de situación con su correspondiente cuenta de pérdidas y ganancias:


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)

entonces, doy una orden en 3 eypos??


----------



## HayQueHacerAlgoYa (10 Feb 2009)

Has sido duro si, pero gracias, hacía tiempo que no me reía tan a gusto 

...es un doble máximo pero de libro 


Ahora en serio, con el batacazo de hoy de los hamijos y el discurso de hoy
de Zapa mañana me veo un hueco que ni el del ascensor.


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

*Repasemos el Dow Jones... *



BANK OF AMERICA -19,30%
CITIGROUP -15,19%
AMERICAN EXPRESS -10,03%
ALCOA -10%
J.P. MORGAN CHASE -9,75%






*Aquí certificar caídas del 5% es de pobres... *:


Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> entonces, doy una orden en 3 eypos??



Yo ahí no me meto ni loco, la mejor baza sería comprar justo antes de presentar resultados a ver si suena la flauta y son "malísimos pero mejores de lo previsto".

Pero claro...


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2009)

como te gusta hacer daño Tonuel...


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> entonces, doy una orden en 3 eypos??




Mejor ponla a 5 céntimos... 




Pepitoria dijo:


> como te gusta hacer daño Tonuel...





Estoy analizando el cierre del ibex con un nuevo softwareh para operar mañana..., no os doy más pistas... : 




Buenas noches y buena suerte...


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2009)

este software???










txiste:


se abre el telon....

aparece un cayuco lleno de pendrives....

como se llama la pelicula?


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> txiste:
> 
> 
> se abre el telon....
> ...




Memorias de África!


PD: Google es tu amigo!


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Feb 2009)

es bueno eh?

mañana no caemos mas de 8250 ndp


----------



## luckybastardo (11 Feb 2009)

ese SAN, mañana sera para ir viendolo....


----------



## crack (11 Feb 2009)

Los japos no juegan hoy?


----------



## carvil (11 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Por cierto señores.....
> 
> 
> voy a ser PAPA!!!!
> ...



Felicidades 

A los buenos dias


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

Buenos días!

Se presenta una apertura a la baja... mucha volatilidad ... como nos gusta!!! derribando esos soportes.... hoy hay que tener liquidez disponible. XD


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

TOKIO festivo...


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> este software???




No... pero casi...

Es un hardware de recepción de datos muy avanzado y con un depuradísimo software integrado... 











Saludos


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2009)

A los buenos días!

Esta mañana tenemos todos los ingredientes para una subida fuerte, gap al alza en futuros europeos, pocos obstáculos y mucho camino que desandar.

Aunque hay algunas pegas situadas estratégicamente para que no nos emocionemos con la subida, un grupo de resistencias a las que llegaríamos hacia la media mañana o final, y esta tarde otro grupo de resistencias que nos harán arrancar poco a poco con los gringos y sembrarnos de dudas.

Una vez superadas estas el objetivo es claro, llegar al entorno de los máximos de los días anteriores y corregir ligeramente cuando cierre Europa.


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No... pero casi...
> 
> Es un hardware de recepción de datos muy avanzado y con un depuradísimo software integrado...




Espero que venga con un cortauñas device para que la operativa no sea molesta ni dañina y un software 'calmante' para aguantar los momentos de pillada sin hacer tic-tic-tic sobre la mesa


----------



## dillei (11 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Esta mañana tenemos todos los ingredientes para una subida fuerte, gap al alza en futuros europeos, pocos obstáculos y mucho camino que desandar.
> 
> ...



Vamos que hoy el ibex pierde los 8100


----------



## Burbujeador (11 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Esta mañana tenemos todos los ingredientes para una subida fuerte, gap al alza en futuros europeos, pocos obstáculos y mucho camino que desandar.
> 
> ...



¿ Te has fumado algo ? 

Sin acritud.


----------



## arrhenius (11 Feb 2009)

hoy he entrado en el hilo y he visto que se esperaba el color rojo y mucha volatilidad, he pensado que iba a ser un dia interesante, pero cuando mulder ha pronosticado subidas.. he ido a por palomitas!!

a ver si hoy certificamos un poco..


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

Apertura normalita... -0,89% ahora


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2009)

IB Renovables compradas a 2,95€...


Mulder que estás en todos los cielos... :




Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> IB Renovables compradas a 2,95€...
> 
> 
> Mulder que estás en todos los cielos... :
> ...



Creo que no eh, anoche estuve mirando el acumulación/distribución de IBR y el precio/volumen y...

Me dió muy mala espina, ojalá me equivoque y saques un pellizco.


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

TONUEL... yo tengo una orden en 2,80€ para IBR RENOV.... lo siento... vas a palmar mushaaaa pasta!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TONUEL... yo tengo una orden en 2,80€ para IBR RENOV.... lo siento... vas a palmar mushaaaa pasta!



Igual la pierdes hasta tú, ya te digo que anoche me dio muy mala espina, no me atrevo a pronosticar objetivos de caída pero igual el 2,8 se queda corto.


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2009)

De momento gano 5 céntimos por acción... 

Hoy dia Mulder es mi pastor para estos momentos de trading agresivo... 




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Por cierto señores.....
> 
> 
> voy a ser PAPA!!!!
> ...



Enhorabuena amigo!!!!!! 

PD: 15 páginas pero ya estoy al día!!  La que me perdía ayer... : 
PD2: Qué se compra hoy...?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Feb 2009)

*La CNMV suspende de cotización los títulos de Vueling*

La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) ha comunicado que suspende de negociación los títulos de la aerolínea de bajo coste Vueling, a la espera de que se difunda una información.

La CNMV suspende de cotización los títulos de Vueling - 11/02/09 - elEconomista.es

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

TONUEL... no se puede ir en contra de la tendencia... IBR RENOV está en fase hundimiento... orquestado por BSN BI... cuando veas soltar papel... ten miedo... mucho mieedo!


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

Estas agencias junto a BSN BI, son unos venaos con los ojos malos:

MOR MA 789.442 -815.700 

ACF MA 280.839 -297.290 

BSN BI - 186.000


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

Hoy toca calentón GAMESA de momento +1,77%


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TONUEL... no se puede ir en contra de la tendencia... IBR RENOV está en fase hundimiento... orquestado por BSN BI... cuando veas soltar papel... ten miedo... mucho mieedo!




Yo no voy en contra de la tendencia... ahora juego con la volatilidad intradia... :

Además... las ensaladas tampoco me vienen mal... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

Ya... es broma... hoy solo se puede estar un par de días como mucho... vender y comprar varias veces en el día, como un buen trader!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Feb 2009)

UBS rebaja el precio objetivo de Antena 3 tv de 2,90 a 2,40 y recomienda vender. Estima que la cadena de televisón *va a dejar de pagar el dividendo de 2009.* :

Saludos...


----------



## terraenxebre (11 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Mañana subidón del quince....piensa al reves de lo que piensa todo el mundo y acertaras....
> 
> Edit: por cierto a 7 puntos del sooporte de 817....miedo da...



Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangre


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Feb 2009)

De momento espero a ver acontecimientos,me da que va a ser un coñazo hasta que abran los americanos.


----------



## Bayne (11 Feb 2009)

Cómo veis IBERDROLA para entrada y salida rapidita?


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Cómo veis IBERDROLA para entrada y salida rapidita?




Te puedo pasar mi hard-softwareh si quieres... 









Pero te has de llevar el portátil al exterior para una perfecta captación de los datos...



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (11 Feb 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Cómo veis IBERDROLA para entrada y salida rapidita?




yo la veo mal mal
cada día lo hace peor, ha caido un 20% desde máximos de enero
seguramente hoy habrá oportunidad de meterse a 5,6 ó 5,59
y como no creo que supere la resistencia de 5,7 habrá que salir a 6,69

por cierto, no entiendo porque no caemos, hoy hay que acabar por debajo de 8300. no creo que los americanos tengan rebote hoy


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

*La depreciación de la libra pone en solfa los resultados de Iberdrola*

La depreciación de la libra pone en solfa los resultados de Iberdrola | Noticias de Empresa


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> por cierto, *no entiendo porque no caemos*, hoy hay que acabar por debajo de 8300. no creo que los americanos tengan rebote hoy




Algún dia lo entenderás hamijo... :o


Caemos sólo el 1,40%... e IBR en verde... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

A IBR REV la tenemos reservada para tumbarla cuando estemos en verde... es una orden de arriba, así reclutamos nuevas gacelillas!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Feb 2009)

telefonica y repsol para abajooooooooooo
Cortos rulez!


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> A IBR REV la tenemos reservada para tumbarla cuando estemos en verde... es una orden de arriba, así reclutamos nuevas gacelillas!





Sólo 3 valores en verde en todo el ibex... voy a patentar mi método... xD 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Feb 2009)

Veo en breve telefonica por debajo de 14,Iberdrola en 5,50 y repsol llegando a los 14 raspaos.


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Veo en breve telefonica por debajo de 14,Iberdrola en 5,50 y repsol llegando a los 14 raspaos.





*agorero...* 


-1,60%


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *agorero...*
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Me da todo igual,tengo iberdrolas a 6,pero quiero que esto baje hasta el abismo :


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me da todo igual,tengo iberdrolas a 6,pero quiero que esto baje hasta el abismo :



Pues espérate porque antes tonuel habrá soltado sus IBR con jugosas plusvalias... 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues espérate porque antes tonuel habrá soltado sus IBR con jugosas plusvalias...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Tu conmigo pabajo pajaro


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

TONUEL... VENDE AHORA!!!! las IBR REV tenemos un lugar para ellas a 2,80€


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

La compañía Vestas Wind Systems ha anunciado que su beneficio en 2008 creció un 76% hasta 511 millones de euros frente a 291 millones de un año antes. Asimismo, sus ingresos del cuarto trimestre del año aumentaron un 31% hasta alcanzar 2.480 millones de euros. Estos mejores resultados se deben, según la empresa, al incremento de los stocks, mientras que espera en 2009 continúe el aterrizaje suave de los beneficios aunque en menor medida que en los tres últimos años.


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tu conmigo pabajo pajaro





donpepito dijo:


> TONUEL... VENDE AHORA!!!! las IBR REV tenemos un lugar para ellas a 2,80€





Hay que tener fe hamijos..., hay que tener fe... :o



Saludos


----------



## Condor (11 Feb 2009)

Pónganse como quieran nenes, hoy 3% down como mínimo


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Pónganse como quieran nenes, hoy 3% down como mínimo




A mi pónganme un -10%... pero mis IBR no me las toquen... 




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Feb 2009)

Gas natural:

*Merril baja precio objetivo de 20 a 18*

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

REPSOL: FERNÁNDEZ ADVIERTE QUE NO DARÁ RESULTADOS (PUBLICACIÓN EL 26 DE FEBRERO)

Que mal aspecto tiene repsol....


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

Tras la presentación de resultados de Gas Natural, los analistas de Espirito Santo creen que Repsol y Criteria "preferirían que todos los accionistas mantengan sus participaciones y ésto explica el dividendo extraordinario" anunciado por la energética. Añaden que si Repsol y Criteria tuviesen que suscribir la mayoría de la ampliación, probablemente diluirían más de su previsión de dos acciones nuevas por cada antigua.


----------



## otropepito (11 Feb 2009)

Ahora llega ese momento en el que contra todo pronóstico, Mulder dice:

-Cerraremos el gap-

- Ehhh? - decimos el resto con cara de incrédulos -¡No puede ser!- añadimos.


Porrita, porrita: yo creo que NO cerramos el archifamoso "Gap de Mulder".

Saludos.


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Ahora llega ese momento en el que contra todo pronóstico, Mulder dice:
> 
> -Cerraremos el gap-
> 
> ...




¿Tienes miedo de meterte gacelilla...? 



Saludos


----------



## otropepito (11 Feb 2009)

Nos acercamos a un pequeño soporte dejado el Jueves de la semana pasada. En mi humilde opinión, si no rebotamos en breve, nos vamos por el desagüe.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Ahora llega ese momento en el que contra todo pronóstico, Mulder dice:
> 
> -Cerraremos el gap-
> 
> ...




Aun queda bastante para cerrar el gap, al menos en el Stoxx, el S&P ya lo ha cerrado y el Ibex sufre su apertura a las 9 tragándose todos los sapos y culebras, además de estar con menos ganas de subir que el resto, pero parece una estrategia de los leoncios para dejar fuera a las gacelillas cándidas o cortas.

Ahora estoy esperando a que la cosa se dispare un poco, aunque ese momento llegará en cuanto llegue el volumen 'bueno', de momento estoy a la espera de que repunte, y hasta entonces tendremos el aburrido y espeso lateral de todas las mañanas.

El objetivo para mediodía está a algo menos de la mitad de la caida de ayer tarde.


----------



## otropepito (11 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Tienes miedo de meterte gacelilla...?



Tengo miedo de tener que salir por patas. No es que esté fuera, es que de momento, no puedo ni salir.

Arriba ese ánimo


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

De momento BSN BI, lleva un buen rato sin vender papelitos de IBR REV. mucha precaución amigo!

Tonuel te lo he advertido... vamos a por ella! YA!!!! VENDE NOW!


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel te lo he advertido... vamos a por ella! YA!!!! VENDE NOW!




gano 3 centimetes por acción ahora mismo... 

De momento mi dedo biónico se mantiene estable y mi pulso es firme... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

Es una pena que hayas dejado pasar esa plusvalía... te vamos a comer!


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Es una pena que hayas dejado pasar esa plusvalía... te vamos a comer!





los leoncios están de mi lado..., me han dicho que ya están saciados de comerse tanta gacelilla...


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

Heheheh! bueno ya veo que estás a dieta... GAMESA POWER....


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Heheheh! bueno ya veo que estás a dieta... GAMESA POWER....





Hoy no... esta noche ya estaba pensando en un buen chuletón... 



Saludos


----------



## otropepito (11 Feb 2009)

¿ A alguien le huele a rebote ?


----------



## Condor (11 Feb 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> ¿ A alguien le huele a rebote ?



Al inefable Mulder


----------



## wsleone (11 Feb 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> ¿ A alguien le huele a rebote ?



Yo ya no sé nada; cuando espero rebote entonces sale al revés de lo contrario de lo opuesto del derecho de lo inverso de lo que yo me he tirado una hora pensando


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

volatilidad ... es lo mejor para ganar dinero... compra y vende varias veces... lo mejor!


----------



## otropepito (11 Feb 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Yo ya no sé nada; cuando espero rebote entonces sale al revés de lo contrario de lo opuesto del derecho de lo inverso de lo que yo me he tirado una hora pensando




Este debería ser el lema del hilo.


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

No quiere insistir... pero vas a palmar las plusvalías.... vende y recompra!


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No quiere insistir... pero vas a palmar las plusvalías.... vende y recompra!





2,99 - 2,95= 4 céntimos de jugosas plusvalias...


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

Recuerda que tienes que vender un centimillo menos.... para q el leoncio te compre.


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

Unos largos....


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2009)

IBR compra a 2,95€ y venta a 2,99€... 

Me habeis hecho pulsar el panic a tomar por saco todo button... 

Y me estoy perdiendo las plusvalias... joder, joder, joder... :




Pero esta noche me voy a dar un premio al mejor trader del dia... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

No te dejes llevar por la subida... mejor entrar de nuevo... felicidades!


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

Fuera de GAMESA a 13,31€ Entrada a 13,03€ = 0,28€ de plusvalías.


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No te dejes llevar por la subida... mejor entrar de nuevo... felicidades!




Pues ya está tardando el ibex en hundirse... 



donpepito dijo:


> Fuera de GAMESA a 13,31€ Entrada a 13,03€ = 0,28€ de plusvalías.




esas gamesas empezaban a oler a guano hamijo... enhorabuena... 





Saludos


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

Hay unos descensos... antes de la subida... volatilidad!


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

Gracias ... lo que cuenta es el beneficio (realizado) el latente... ... ... pues mejor para otro!


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

Tonuel... si todavía tienes OO prepara liquidez... que nos vamos al GUANO!


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... si todavía tienes OO prepara liquidez... que nos vamos al GUANO!




Dios te hoyga... 

Ya sabes que siempre tengo la escopeta preparada... : 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

Tengo una orden para T5, a 5,98€


----------



## jcfdez (11 Feb 2009)

ojito con telainco, que como pierda la zona de 5.95...de hay a los infiernos no hay nada


----------



## Condor (11 Feb 2009)

Tu mismo, hora de valientes como Mulder y sus 7 samurais


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2009)

Si esta tarde fueramos a tener bajada los leoncios nos habrían pintado un rebote bonito y redondo, pero se están dedicando a alimentarles con el miedo. Están tomando el control de sus mentes mientras les tiñen los ojos de rojillo y provocan su pavor.

Todo para que uds. piensen lo que ellos quieren que piensen.

Esta mañana el volumen ha sido el gran ausente, no lo hemos tenido ni en las subidas ni en las bajadas, nada, cero patatero. Así que el plan sigue en marcha, en el Stoxx es muy probable que nos encontremos cerca del gap, pero sin tocarlo, poco antes de que los gringos nos lleven arriba. Antes nos harán sufrir un poco para que parezca que al final no llegamos y que no hay esperanza posible.

Y ahora sigan repitiendo como loritos.


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

La he modificado a 5,00€ si entra ... mejor!


----------



## Condor (11 Feb 2009)

Es hora de comprar bancos


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si esta tarde fueramos a tener bajada los leoncios nos habrían pintando un rebote bonito y redondo, pero se están dedicando a alimentarles con el miedo. Están tomando el control de sus mentes mientras les tiñen los ojos de rojillo y provocan su pavor.
> 
> Todo para que uds. piensen lo que ellos quieren que piensen.
> 
> ...




Me hace falta a mi una herramienta que me anuncie el volumen... 

¿Qué compro ahora... pito, pito...? 




Saludos


----------



## Condor (11 Feb 2009)

Mas que volumen lo que necesitas son bolas (huevos) para entrar


----------



## creative (11 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me hace falta a mi una herramienta que me anuncie el volumen...
> 
> ¿Qué compro ahora... pito, pito...?
> 
> ...



compra repsoles y gamesa


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2009)

creative dijo:


> compra repsoles y gamesa




gamesas paso... pero esos repsoles... 


Edito:

Lástima que me tenga que ir..., os dejo para vosotros las plusvalias del dia... 


Saludos


----------



## jcfdez (11 Feb 2009)

cuidado con este movimiento!!! los futuros yankis no acompañan. Puede irse abajo con fuerza.


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me hace falta a mi una herramienta que me anuncie el volumen...




A mi también me vendría muy bien una


----------



## brickworld (11 Feb 2009)

Vamos que nos vamos!!! 


> Suben fuerte en preapertura, Citi sube más del 4 % y Bank of America sube casi 4 %




O no  


> Research In Motion (RIMM ) Serenity markets
> Baja 6 % en preapertura



Vaya mierda porque me habre tenido que meter  Menudo ludopata estoy hecho me van a dar la del pulpo...

STOXX 2270 Si llega al 280 tenenmos fiesta taurina


----------



## bullish consensus (11 Feb 2009)

amigos en el bingo no se palma tanto normalmente. por si quereis llenar vuestro ocio de una forma menos ruinosa.


----------



## jcfdez (11 Feb 2009)

van ha cerrrar el gap, y luego ostia que te dio.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Feb 2009)

No se que me da que cuando abran los yankis esto se viene abajo


----------



## wsleone (11 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No se que me da que cuando abran los yankis esto se viene abajo



1ª ley de Murphy "el gacelilla": el IBEX35 siempre se moverá en sentido totalmente opuesto al de tu agudo análisis, y más hacia abajo cuanto mayor haya sido tu apuesta


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

Los cortos quedan un pelín lejor por ahora... quizás en la apertura de USA.


----------



## Kujire (11 Feb 2009)

Buenos Dias!

Felicidades al futuro Papi

De momento arrancamos p'arriba ....

Agenda en WS:

-. CEOs de Bac Citi JP Mor GS NySS etc,... serán aparrillados en el capitolio, son los bancos que han recibido TARP

-. Comparecencia de Timo en el senado ...


----------



## Hagen (11 Feb 2009)

a las 4 vuelve a hablar TIM


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

El ibex está buscando .... de momento rojo.


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2009)

Mantengan la fe, aunque ahora los gringos estén haciendo un considerable esfuerzo para quebrantársela.

Ya saben que la paciencia, es dinero.


----------



## Jucari (11 Feb 2009)

Bueno...ya estoy en Santander....es que no paro....y mañana a casita...

Mulder, mis previsiones de ayer....como andan???.... a que nos ganamos un OWNED grande hoy????:


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Bueno...ya estoy en Santander....es que no paro....y mañana a casita...
> 
> Mulder, mis previsiones de ayer....como andan???.... a que nos ganamos un OWNED grande hoy????:




Hoy tenemos que el mínimo del Ibex no ha perforado los 8200 y ahora misma anda cerca del 8400, el objetivo del día lo puse en 8500 y podemos llegar a eso fácilemente a la que empecemos a subir un poco.

Y no tardaremos mucho, solo estamos quebrantando la fe de las gacelillas


----------



## Hagen (11 Feb 2009)

TIM en la cnbc

Stock Market News, Business News, Financial, Earnings, World Market News and Information - CNBC.com


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Feb 2009)

veis como los 8250 no caen aun


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

Se está resistiendo a cambiar.... y nos queda poca sesión.


----------



## javso (11 Feb 2009)

Iberdrola me está matando... pero al menos he sacado para una cena con Inditex.


----------



## Condor (11 Feb 2009)

Hoy es rojo desde ayer, eso se sabía a pesar de todas la ilusiones que habían


----------



## Condor (11 Feb 2009)

adiós 8300, hoy no hay verde ni que cristo cague tomates verdes


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Feb 2009)

DJI en rojo, sangreeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Kujire (11 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... Capitolio*

Hay protestas a las puertas del Capitolio contra los banqueros, jiji especialmente contra el CEO de BoA, Ken Lewis...



> Ken Lewis, sientes nuestro dolor?
> ahora te jodes sin avión



esto mola los tienen a todos sentaditos como si del patíbulo fuera ... al parecer los "jefes" de los banqueros son GS, JPMor y WF, los demás tienen los bolsillos rotos

WS se va a dar la vuelta, nos vemos en rojo ...


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2009)

El volumen que mueve el mercado de verdad, no ese que hace laterales como el de hoy, aun no lo hemos visto aparecer y tal vez no lo veamos, pero no esperen ninguna escapada hacia ningún lado tampoco.

No hay volumen en ningún mercado, ni en el ibex, ni en los demás índices. Sé que llegará pero no cuando.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Feb 2009)

Yo sigo con pantalon corto en telefonica y repsol
Abierto otro en SAN.


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

Hoy se presenta complicado para que acabemos en verde.... hasta el viernes nada!


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Feb 2009)

Buenas tardes 
Quiero sangre

Lo primero es lo primero:¡¡ENHORABUENARRRRR JUCAAARIIII!!!

Lo segundo es cagarmentodoloquenadacorreyvuela.Ayer,despues de deciros que olía a cerrada de gap,toda la tarde currando sin poder escaquearme a abrir cortos y me perdí el mogollón.

Kujire
Estoy viendo CNBC por la paellera y creo que estos CEOs están fondones y faltos de vara.Y encima se les ve tranquilos.

Saludos.


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2009)

Vaya día de bolsa más aburrido, la boca se me está ensanchando de tanto bostezo.

Nothing to see here, go away!


----------



## chudire (11 Feb 2009)

ültima media, a ver si tiran del IBEX pa´arriba como han estado haciendo estos últimos días atrás...


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo sigo con pantalon corto en telefonica y repsol
> Abierto otro en SAN.



Telefonica cuidadin


----------



## Bayne (11 Feb 2009)

chudire dijo:


> ültima media, a ver si tiran del IBEX pa´arriba como han estado haciendo estos últimos días atrás...



No sería ayer...


----------



## chudire (11 Feb 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> No sería ayer...



Bueno, igual fue la semana pasada...ando estos días un poco desconectado. :o


----------



## Hagen (11 Feb 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> No sería ayer...



Ayer la que menos bajo


----------



## Kujire (11 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... Comisión Financiera en el Senado*



Wbuffete dijo:


> Kujire
> Estoy viendo CNBC por la paellera y creo que estos CEOs están fondones y faltos de vara.Y encima se les ve tranquilos.
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno, ahora se empiezan apreocupar un poco, ... Bernie Frank, presidente de la comisión(que es viejo conocido del foro) les ha preguntado por qué necesitan Bonuses para hacer un trabajo que es muy grato y divertido. El CEO de MS le ha contestado que es algo histórico, porque cuando empezaron ganaban sueldos bajos ( son autónomos a sueldo) y si las cosas iban bien tenían bonus. A Bernie esto no le ha parecido una buena respuesta, le ha cortado y le ha dicho que NO LE VAN A PAGAR MAS BONUS. Y les ha advertido que si desean devolver el dinero agora mismo(algunos de ellos han dado beneficios), que no se priven, que lo hagan, que desde el congreso se lo pondrán fácil.

La banca no siempre gana jiji

ahora empieza lo duro, Bernie es el presi y Demócrata(y ha estado blando), ...pero hay otros que les tienen guardada las preguntas por el tema de la Superbolw, el Avión y los puticlubs ...


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Feb 2009)

DJI nuevos máximos.
A las zonas de resistencias otra vez.
Que pesadez!!


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Bueno, ahora se empiezan apreocupar un poco, ... Bernie Frank, presidente de la comisión(que es viejo conocido del foro) les ha preguntado por qué necesitan Bonuses para hacer un trabajo que es muy grato y divertido. El CEO de MS le ha contestado que es algo histórico, porque cuando empezaron ganaban sueldos bajos ( son autónomos a sueldo) y si las cosas iban bien tenían bonus. A Bernie esto no le ha parecido una buena respuesta, le ha cortado y le ha dicho que NO LE VAN A PAGAR MAS BONUS. Y les ha advertido que si desean devolver el dinero agora mismo(algunos de ellos han dado beneficios), que no se priven, que lo hagan, que desde el congreso se lo pondrán fácil.
> 
> La banca no siempre gana jiji
> 
> ahora empieza lo duro, Bernie es el presi y Demócrata(y ha estado blando), ...pero hay otros que les tienen guardada las preguntas por el tema de la Superbolw, el Avión y los puticlubs ...




Lo deswebante ha sido cuando han preguntado a un CEO:
-¿Cuando se dió cuenta que su banco estaba en dificultades,y que hizo para solucionarlo?

En ese momento me han llamado por teléfono y no he podido oir la respuesta.

SIEMPRE ME HE PREGUNTADO ESO MISMO.


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

El presidente de EEUU urgió hoy al Congreso a que le entregue lo antes posible el texto del plan de reactivación económica ya aprobado para promulgarlo de inmediato.


*Cuando entraría en vigor?*


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> DJI nuevos máximos.
> A las zonas de resistencias otra vez.
> Que pesadez!!




Pues el que no lo tiene claro ahora soy yo, acaba de aparecer una señal en el S&P que destroza la figura alcista, es por un margen minúsculo y se le podría conceder algo de duda, pero empiezo (ahora si) a no fiarme de este rebote.

Habrá que estar atentos.

edito: Tras dar esa señal los índices se han puesto a bajar de una forma muy sospechosa.


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

El Ibex 35 restó un 0,49% hasta los 8.355 puntos, con un volumen de negociación superior a 2.200 millones. Bankinter lideró las compras con un ascenso del 3,74%, seguido de Inditex, con el 2,75%. Los números rojos más significativos fueron para Acciona, 2,69%, y OHL, más del 2%. De los grandes valores, Iberdrola se dejó casi un 2%; BBVA, el 1,2%; Repsol, el 1,1%; Telefónica, el 0,49%; y Santander, el 0,34%. Todo ello apoyado en la recuperación de Wall Street que, al contrario que ayer, experimenta rebotes, protagonizados sobre todo por las castigadas BoA, JPM o Citi.


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues el que no lo tiene claro ahora soy yo, acaba de aparecer una señal en el S&P que destroza la figura alcista, es por un margen minúsculo y se le podría conceder algo de duda, pero empiezo (ahora si) a no fiarme de este rebote.
> 
> Habrá que estar atentos.
> 
> edito: Tras dar esa señal los índices se han puesto a bajar de una forma muy sospechosa.



Si no hace un apoyo en condiciones en 7940 y despliega otra onda,puede HCH.
Está en el límite de la tendencia


----------



## Kujire (11 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... BCE*

Me dicen por el pinganillo que el BCE se prepara para bajar los tipo de interés en la próxima reunión ....


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2009)

Solo veo el destrozo de la figura en el S&P y además solo en una escala temporal pero no en los demás índices ni en las demás escalas temporales, por eso tengo ciertas dudas. A ver que ocurre ahora porque no creo que la figura llegue a deshacerse, pero sigo diciendo que hay que estar muy atentos.

Momentos de incertidumbre.


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Feb 2009)

retomamos lo del pastor de mañana:

Banco Pastor presenta cifras mañana y La Caixa alerta sobre la morosidad


> Banco Pastor presenta cifras mañana y La Caixa alerta sobre la morosidad
> 
> Las provisiones del trimestre sean más fuertes
> 
> ...


----------



## Condor (11 Feb 2009)

S&P otra vez bajando a 830


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Feb 2009)

Economía.- Iberdrola Renovables podría ganar 391 millones en 2008, casi el objetivo de 400 millones, según analistas. europapress.es


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Feb 2009)

Ojo,DJI gráfico 5 días.Dá que pensar.OJO apoyo 7920 para HCH.Hasta mañana


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Feb 2009)

TT International comunica posición corta. 0,27% del POP


----------



## SNB4President (11 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Ojo,DJI gráfico 5 días.Dá que pensar.OJO apoyo 7920 para HCH.Hasta mañana



¡Bien visto!


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

Los resultados no pesan en algunas cotizaciones, sin ir más lejos GAS NATURAL.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Feb 2009)

Lo de gas natural a sido de chuleo...una ampliación del 50%... y lo mejor es que dicen que la cubrira Repsol y la caixa todo lo que sobre de los minoritarios,va a ver muchas risas como la cosa se ponga chunga... el precio de la ampliacion es 15,6 creo...


----------



## Jucari (11 Feb 2009)

No hay nada como salir a vender por las Españas para que se te quite la euforia de golpe.....que desastre de semana....Pais Basco de pena...Cantabria para llorar....no me quedan autonomias....por descubrir.....definitivamente no voy a vender un clavo este año.......Mas vale quedarse en casita calentito....

Bueno...Mulder....en que hemos fallado????....no me esperaba para nada lo de hoy....


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

Los de GAS NATURAL, son una panda de.... saben perfectamente que muchos minoritarios - unos 30.000 del free float- irán a la ampliación, además han decidido *subir el dividendo* para que no vendan y de este modo no se tengan que comer las que no se coloquen.


----------



## Condor (11 Feb 2009)

Han fallado en que la primera comparecencia de Tim no fue la última. Eso aún está por ver que quieren hacer realmente, a pesar de lo que digan, o no recuerdan que hace 4 meses dijeron los mismo de 800.000 millones que nadie sabe en que se gastaron?, a parte de lo que haya salido por ahí respecto a los bonos y las fiestas. En fin, que las bolsas no dirán esta boca es mía mientras haya tanta incertidumbre, y no la hay mayor como cuando habla un gobierno ;-)


----------



## Kujire (11 Feb 2009)

Observen las palabras de Obama: "Para mejorar, habrá que empeorar".

Ésto es clave ahora. Lo saben, hay que pasarlo, pronto el desempleo llegará al 10% y la situación se hará muy dificil. De momento US está cayendo, cualquier impulso que se dé se perderá en el tiempo, y eso produce miedo en el GOB, que recordemos que es muy inexperto.

Yo soy la primera que deseo que toquemos fondo lo más rápido y nos estabilicemos, y entre medias hacer dinero, no tengo dudas que harán lo necesario pero hay que preparar a la gente para que acepte que tienen que dar más pasta a los bancos, a pagar "a escote" por todas las barras y estrellas que quieran, por algo que han hecho otros, es fuerte pero lo harán.

Edito: Todo es una comedia, el camino está claramente dibujado.... y lo seguimos al pie de la letra.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Feb 2009)

Momento clave en el S&P, estamos tocando la directriz bajista...
*DEFCON 1*







Saludos...

PD: Hay que trazar el canal que une los mínimos (yo no puedo... )


----------



## Kujire (11 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... Comisión Financiera en el Senado*

Que tal andamos de sueldos? ...

El CEO de GS es el que menos sueldo cobra, unos 600k$/año, el que más cobra el CEO de BoA 1.5M$, JP Morgan 800k$ el CEO de Citi 1M$ ... no recibirán bonus. El único que se ha rebajado el sueldo es el de Citi, este año cobrará 1$


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Feb 2009)

Cuando se rompa esa triangulación, tiene un objetivo de 322 puntos : Casi nada, actualmente está en 825, un 40% de caída más o menos...

Saludos...

PD: Dónde nos iríamos en el Ibex con un 40% de caída...?????


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

El DJ está en rojo tenue.... *-0,20%*


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Momento clave en el S&P, estamos tocando la directriz bajista...
> *DEFCON 1*
> 
> 
> ...



No merece la pena.
O la mano de Dios o a los botes.

Van a ser 2 horas muy largas y DJI no ha completado la proyección


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2009)

Venga hamijos... aquí está tonuel para hacer un poco de fuerza... 

¿A qué hora empiezan a repartir leches? :




Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Feb 2009)

Puede hacer una bandera hasta 7900.Despues...que decida Tonuel que a mí me da la risa.


Edito:
La bandera ha sido más corta de lo esperado.
50% más de descenso adicional (creo)


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Puede hacer una bandera hasta 7900.Despues...que decida Tonuel que a mí me da la risa.





Pues no te rias porque tonuel está sondeando el mercado para mañana... 



Saludos


----------



## Condor (11 Feb 2009)

Terror en el Dow Jones!!!! Le acaban de meter par de hostias de las que se escuchan al otro lado del atlántico, y el pacífico


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2009)

Los futuros del ibex tienen buena pinta... 



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Terror en el Dow Jones!!!! Le acaban de meter par de hostias de las que se escuchan al otro lado del atlántico, y el pacífico



Solo falta que Tyson le arranque la oreja de un bocao


----------



## Condor (11 Feb 2009)

Vamos Dow!!! que tenemos par de horas para ir a por esos 7800


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Feb 2009)

La proyección del HCH cumplida.A ver que pasa con la bandera.


----------



## Condor (11 Feb 2009)

jua jua jua, cómo sube el cabrón!! En verde!!!! será por dinero, si las impresoras no se dan abasto señores!!!


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Feb 2009)

Os dejo con la fiesta.A primera hora de mañana ver si conviene abrir cortos
Bolinches y Vicho al poder.Grandes y honestos analistas.

Chao


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> No hay nada como salir a vender por las Españas para que se te quite la euforia de golpe.....que desastre de semana....Pais Basco de pena...Cantabria para llorar....no me quedan autonomias....por descubrir.....definitivamente no voy a vender un clavo este año.......Mas vale quedarse en casita calentito....
> 
> Bueno...Mulder....en que hemos fallado????....no me esperaba para nada lo de hoy....




Mejor jugar a la bolsa en casa que ir por ahí tratando de vender algo en los tiempos de deflación que corren 

Lo que ha fallado hoy es el volumen, ha aparecido tarde y en muy poca cantidad (con el Ibex ya cerrado, por cierto), aunque suficiente para dar el pase. Se ha extinguido, además, con mucha rapidez.

Noto cierta incertidumbre en el mercado y es lógico, aun no se tienen claras las cosas tras la bajada tan brusca de ayer. En mi modesta opinión el rebote sigue en marcha pero hay que estar atentos a lo que pueda pasar que en cualquier momento nos la podemos pegar.

Todo esto no se veía aun esta mañana y, como dice Cárpatos, hasta el rabo todo es toro. En este hilo mucha gente se pone bajista muy rápidanente por una caida donde no se perforó ningún nivel crucial mientras anunciaba el infierno para hoy.

Pues ni tanto ni tan calvo.

Si tienen alguna duda no entren al mercado.


----------



## Condor (11 Feb 2009)

Mañana, después de un día entero se verá que se ha perdido otro día en nada. Aburrimiento otra vez.


----------



## Kujire (11 Feb 2009)

*me dicen por el pinganillo ...*

Tim el Timo declina hacer públicos más detalles de su Plan Financiero:

Este tio no es trigo limpio, pedir transparencia y predicar con el ejemplo?


----------



## Condor (11 Feb 2009)

El dow se va a ahogar en la orilla


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

*AGENDA de Mañana JUEVES 12-02-2009*


INDICADORES

PIB España. 4T. Estimación: 0.9%. Dato Previo: 0.9%. 09:00

Peticiones desempleo EE.UU. Dato Previo: 626.000. 14:30


RESULTADOS

BT Group. Estimación: 0.53 lib/acn

Total. Estimación: 1.242 lib/acn

McAfee. Estimación: 0.53 dól/acn. Dato Previo: 0.46 dól/acn

EDF

KBC

Viacom

*Tráfico Aéreo Iberia


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Feb 2009)

de VIACOM ya te digo yo: una puta mierda, como el resto, disney, time warner etc...



por cierto, alguien ve maximos y minimos decrecientes hoy?? en dow-sp


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2009)

Por lo que hemos visto, el DJ va a cerrar cercano al +0,66%


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Feb 2009)

si ayer cayeron un 25% de media los candidatos del viernes, hoy:


California First National Banco -16%
Valley National Bancorp -23%
BANKATLANTIC BNCP A -31% (este repite de ayer)
Magyar Bancorp, Inc. -9% (cuidado con hungria?)




*Mylan Inc. toma tonuel, compra esta.. -99,60%*


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> *Mylan Inc. toma tonuel, compra esta.. -99,60%*




Están que lo tiran hoyga... 



Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> si ayer cayeron un 25% de media los candidatos del viernes, hoy:
> 
> 
> California First National Banco -16%
> ...




¿Una empresa de saldos?


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2009)

El plan para mañana no lo tengo del todo claro, así que antes de relatar lo que yo veo que ocurrirá, recomiendo precaución y si hay dudas no entrar tanto corto como largo.

Mañana deberíamos hacer lo que no hemos hecho hoy, es decir, subir fuerte a los máximos de la primera parte de la semana, pero eso será si hay volumen para conseguirlo. Si las resistencias no nos dejan pasar y no hay volumen el lateral será similar al de hoy, pero probablemente por la parte baja de lateral de hoy y los mínimos de ayer.

En caso de rebasar claramente estos mínimos de ayer tenemos un barranquillo por abajo de unos 50 puntos en el Stoxx, que en el S&P es de unos 20 puntos. Además pasar este soporte significaría:

- Nos vamos al guano.
- Destrozaríamos, ya definitivamente, todo el rebote.
- Nos plantaríamos fácilmente en el 800 del S&P que es el soporte mayor ahora mismo.
- Confirmaríamos el posible H-C-H gigante que se está formando desde la semana anterior con 138 puntos en el Stoxx y 55 en el S&P de caida desde los mínimos de ayer, aunque tampoco veo tan clara la figura, pero eso lo decide el mercado y no yo 

Si esto llegara a ocurrir en algún momento lo vería más adecuado para el viernes antes que para mañana, así tendríamos un fin de semana ideal para devanarnos los sesos y tal vez meterle algo de presión también a esos congresistas rebeldes 

Podríamos afinar más y pensar que se podría producir el viernes a última hora. Mejor esperar y ver.


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Una empresa de saldos?




No, el saldo es la propia empresa 

Deben estar ya de rebajas con el material de oficina y formalizando los impresos de declaración de quiebra.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No, el saldo es la propia empresa
> 
> Deben estar ya de rebajas con el material de oficina y formalizando los impresos de declaración de quiebra.



¿tendran para eso?, mira que se ha devaluado un 99%, no tendran ni para clips

¿que es lo que le ha pasado?


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No, el saldo es la propia empresa
> 
> Deben estar ya de rebajas con el material de oficina y formalizando los impresos de declaración de quiebra.



es una almirall-grifols aprox en materia de lo que curra


deben estar vendiendo la sangre por c.c.


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> es una almirall-grifols aprox en materia de lo que curra
> 
> deben estar vendiendo la sangre por c.c.




Como sigan así el próximo mercado donde cotizarán sus acciones será en el Rastro


----------



## Kujire (11 Feb 2009)

Bueno, como saben el Plan de Estímulo se aprobó en el senado ... peeeero como lo adelgazaron un poco... ahora no coincide con el que aprobaron en el congreso, vaya... por lo tanto vuelta a empezar:. Los congresistas lo están debatiendo y tendrán que votarlo ... y de ahí nuevamente al senado. Es decir, se estarán pasando "la ley" de unos a otros, y todo esto aún añade más incertidumbre porque los posibles recortes son ahora especulaciones y no sabemos las enmiendas aprobadas hasta su versión final. Por lo pronto se han cepillado 100B$ así que va a tocar esperar. 

Por si un día les interesa podemos hacer una lista de empresas que "pueden estar beneficiadas" por este plan de estímulo para tenerlas en mente... 

Por lo demás la parrillada de CEOs ha estado más descafeinada que la de las autos, sobre todo porque la falta de transparencia del negocio bancario generalista, financiero, de inversión, etc... hace dificil que muchas señorías comprendan lo que hace esta gente y porqué cobran tanto dinero y sinceramente much@s senadores se han comportado como pepit@s en celo en busca de más crédito, salvo alguna honrrosa excepción. El más cercano a la gente de todos estos ceos ha sido el de citi, Vikram Pandit, a saber por qué, jiji. También la chulería de estos sinvergüenzas es incluso mayor que los de las autos, como si nos estuvieran haciendo un favor por ir al senado:, pero se escudan en "proteger al sistema financiero" y blablabla, realmente vomitivo. En fin, que estos días me espero más lateralidades si no ocurre "algo" inesperado.

Mucho Ojito en el Ibex que anda a pie cambiado ... y para cubrir las comisiones no merece la pena ...


----------



## pioneer (11 Feb 2009)

Yo voy a meter todos mis ahorros en algun valor fiable.

Soy largo placista y creo que el suelo del ibez.25 esta en 8000 puntos, asi que esto solo puede ir para arriba.


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2009)

pioneer dijo:


> Yo voy a meter todos mis ahorros en algun valor fiable.
> 
> Soy largo placista y creo que el suelo del ibez.25 esta en 8000 puntos, asi que esto solo puede ir para arriba.




Así me gusta, todo un ejemplo de coherencia 

Más vale que se fije bien en el recuadro amarillo.


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Creo que nos vamos definitivamente al guano y acabo de encontrar la razón, fíjense porque tiene su miga:

El viernes 23 de enero se hizo un mínimo, el lunes siguiente era luna llena, a partir de ahí subimos.

El viernes 6 de febrero se hizo un máximo, el lunes siguiente era luna nueva, a partir de ahí hemos bajado.

Todo esto en el futuro del Eurostoxx, en otros índices hay pequeñas variaciones sobre lo mismo

Está clarísimo ¿no?

Mañana ya veremos como van las cosas pero esto es demasiada casualidad para ser verdad.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

botin se transforma en hombrelobo?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Feb 2009)

Yo lo tengo claro,cortos. Si subimos,supongo que subiran las iberdrolas que tengo y mas o menos defendere la pasta.
Si bajamos,gano con los cortos y pierdo con las iberdrolas.
Solo me joderia la opción de que se suba y las iberdrolas bajen,pero esa opción no la contemplo!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Feb 2009)

Por cierto,esta mañana se me escapo Endesa viva,iba a entrar en la primera media hora pero quise apurar a 23,50 y se me fue...
Mañana si baja grifols a 13 igual me meto...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que nos vamos definitivamente al guano y acabo de encontrar la razón, fíjense porque tiene su miga:
> 
> El viernes 23 de enero se hizo un mínimo, el lunes siguiente era luna llena, a partir de ahí subimos.
> 
> ...




Clarisimo

¿que tienen que ver las lunas en esto?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que nos vamos definitivamente al guano y acabo de encontrar la razón, fíjense porque tiene su miga:
> 
> El viernes 23 de enero se hizo un mínimo, el lunes siguiente era luna llena, a partir de ahí subimos.
> 
> ...



Y fíjate en el ratio put/call en esas fechas Mulder.

Yo tengo una teoría sobre los efectos de la luna sobre la bolsa pero me da hasta verguenza contarlo, igual un día me animo.


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Clarisimo
> 
> ¿que tienen que ver las lunas en esto?




Creo que esto habrá que meterlo en la FAQ....


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> botin se transforma en hombrelobo?




Ah, ¿pero aun no se había transformado?


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Y fíjate en el ratio put/call en esas fechas Mulder.
> 
> Yo tengo una teoría sobre los efectos de la luna sobre la bolsa pero me da hasta verguenza contarlo, igual un día me animo.




¿Donde puedo ver los ratios put/call del Stoxx? Si no lo sabes me servirían también los del S&P.

Cárpatos lo publicaba antes, pero parece que se ha peleado con el que lo hacía, o no se que ha pasado, pero ya no los pone 

Aunque yo me descargo todos los sábados las posiciones abiertas de los futuros del CME, tendré que mirarlos, trabajo para mañana.

edito: los acabo de encontrar aquí para el S&P: http://www.sersansistemas.com/put_call.htm


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

mañana lucharemos con los 8250 a saco, a ver si aguantamos


y pastor publica resultados


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Donde puedo ver los ratios put/call del Stoxx? Si no lo sabes me servirían también los del S&P.
> 
> Cárpatos lo publicaba antes, pero parece que se ha peleado con el que lo hacía, o no se que ha pasado, pero ya no los pone
> 
> Aunque yo me descargo todos los sábados las posiciones abiertas de los futuros del CME, tendré que mirarlos, trabajo para mañana.



Espera que tengo los datos del S&P en excel y te los paso.

Yo lo del S&P los saco de aqui:

CBOE - Put/Call Ratios

Y aquí los datos del día a intervalos de media hora:

CBOE: Market Data - Intra-Day Volume

Yo ya lo tengo pasado a excel si me das un correo te lo envío.

Ahora mismo tenemos el ratio p/c en valores de 2006 y no hemos subido una mierda.

Yo estoy hecho un lío, no sé si se prepara una buena o si la volatilidad y el ratio p/c van p'abajo definitivamente... :


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo ya lo tengo pasado a excel si me das un correo te lo envío.
> 
> Ahora mismo tenemos el ratio p/c en valores de 2006 y no hemos subido una mierda.
> 
> Yo estoy hecho un lío, no sé si se prepara una buena o si la volatilidad y el ratio p/c van p'abajo definitivamente... :




Uso Linux y no se si podré abrir algo de los últimos excel, de todas formas los csv de esa web me los carga bien en mi hoja de cálculo.

Gracias.

pd: mañana creo que decidiremos hacia donde vamos de verdad, yo ya empiezo a tenerlo claro, probablemente mañana subamos un poco (o ni siquiera eso) y el viernes al guano.

gud night.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Feb 2009)

A mi lo de la luna llena me suena a programa de Friker Jiménez, pero he estado mirando a ver qué información había al respecto, y he encontrado algo. Por cierto, ya he dado con el misterioso sistema de Mulder, te he descubierto, sigues la estrategia del mono. 

Es un poco antiguo, habla de 2003...

Anécdotas con intención - Anecdonet - Las decisiones no pueden depender de las fases de la luna



> ESTRATEGIAS INSÓLITAS
> Invertir según las fases de la luna
> Todos los inversores saben que el mercado tiene mucho de psicológico, y que, en la Bolsa, muchas cosas dependen del estado de ánimo. Como se recoge en el anecdotario de "Cien errores al invertir en Bolsa", The Econosmist publicó en 2001 una de las estrategias de inversión más insólitas que se conocen: guiarse por las fases de la luna.
> 
> ...


----------



## carvil (12 Feb 2009)

Buenos dias Nikkei 7,705.36 -240.58 :


----------



## nief (12 Feb 2009)

no me extraña el nikkei si preveen una caida del pib del 11%


----------



## carvil (12 Feb 2009)

Ayer fué festivo en Tokio tenían que restar los USA.


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

A los buenos días!



pecata minuta dijo:


> A mi lo de la luna llena me suena a programa de Friker Jiménez, pero he estado mirando a ver qué información había al respecto, y he encontrado algo. Por cierto, ya he dado con el misterioso sistema de Mulder, te he descubierto, sigues la estrategia del mono.
> 
> Es un poco antiguo, habla de 2003...
> 
> Anécdotas con intención - Anecdonet - Las decisiones no pueden depender de las fases de la luna




También leí un día sobre fondos que invertían según la astrología con resultados más que desastrosos...y hablo de antes de que cayeran las bolsas (quien sabe, igual ahora les va bien  )

Por otra parte, lo de las fases de la luna no es una cuestión de astrología, ni de las mareas, ni de psicología, lo de las fases de la luna viene porque el calendario hebreo se basa en ellas y la gente que mueve más dinero en el mercado de la bolsa son precisamente los judíos.

Como por ejemplo, aquellos banqueros de inversión de Wall Street (o, suizos que estos son los que mueven el Ibex) de los que todos conocemos: Goldman, Lehman (bueno estos ya no), Oppenheimer, Warburg, etc.

Es decir, que la razón de mirar las fases lunares es menos parapsicológica de lo que parece en un principio.

Al final esto acabará en la FAQ.


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Hoy veremos una demostración práctica del porqué las vacas no vuelan: CACA a escala industrial y cayendo.


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

¿Qué compramos hoy...? Tengo la escopeta a tope... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

*BT-*

La compañía británica de telecomunicaciones registró en su último trimestre del año un beneficio de 97 millones de libras, un 73% menos que en el mismo periodo del año anterior. Ha influido negativamente su división de servicios globales de telecomunicaciones.


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Qué compramos hoy...? Tengo la escopeta a tope... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Compra papel sanitario, le darás mejor uso


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Qué compramos hoy...? :




Si te encanta que los precios no se muevan en absoluto ni arriba ni abajo te recomendaría una de las grandes del Ibex, da igual cual sea.

Vamos a tener un lateral aburridísimo toda la mañana, como mucho lateral-bajista.

Y no descarto que se pase así todo el santo día.


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Amigo Tonuel... GAMESA nunca decepciona... una aventura con riesgo y plusvalías si te sales a tiempo!


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Cuando caiga un poco más disparo... Hoy toca cazeria... 

¿Hasta cúando pensais que bajará ibertrola...? 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Fortis -18,00%


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Fortis -18,00%





Está claro que el ibex es de pobres... :o


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Iberdrola... a menos de 5,00€ compra segura!


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

*TOTAL -BENEFICIO RECORD-*

El grupo petrolero francés obtuvo en 2008 un beneficio histórico de 13.900 millones de euros gracias a los elevados precios del petróleo y pese al retroceso en el cuarto trimestre. Su beneficio neto creció un 14% respecto al año anterior. En el cuarto trimestre sus beneficios bajaron un 8%, a 2.900 millones, debido a la crisis del crudo. La caída fue menor que los 2.630 millones esperados.


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Señores, ya doy por seguro que nos vamos al guano y solo hemos visto la primera fase, pero antes de salir pitando a los infiernos tenemos pendiente una pequeña corrección alcista que, con toda probabilidad, la veremos esta misma tarde.


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Apenas hay dinero... poco volumen. tiene que haber fiesta... para q los leoncios vengan al olor de la sangre!


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, *ya doy por seguro que nos vamos al guano y solo hemos visto la primera fase*, pero antes de salir pitando a los infiernos tenemos pendiente una pequeña corrección alcista que, con toda probabilidad, la veremos esta misma tarde.




ya ya... eso lo sabe hasta mi abuela..., si no nos dices la hora y la fecha no vale... :o




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

La economía española está oficialmente en recesión al registrar un crecimiento negativo en el último trimestre de 2008, con una caída del PIB del 1% respecto al anterior. El dato es mejor de lo previsto por el Banco de España, que en enero anunció que caería un 1,1% intertrimestral.


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ya ya... eso lo sabe hasta mi abuela..., si no nos dices la hora y la fecha no vale... :o




La primera fase ha durado desde el viernes pasado hasta hoy, las demás fases podrían durar menos y ser todavía más duras.

Ahora mismo tenemos pendiente una fase correctiva de la primera bajada que podría durar entre hoy y mañana.


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Ibex 35 a la 9:26; -1,00%

8272 puntos



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La economía española está oficialmente en recesión al registrar un crecimiento negativo en el último trimestre de 2008, con una caída del PIB del 1% respecto al anterior. El dato es mejor de lo previsto por el Banco de España, que en enero anunció que caería un 1,1% intertrimestral.




El lobo predijo que, en su entrada al gallinero se llevaría cinco gallinas pero consiguió llevarse seis, mucho mejor de lo previsto.

Nadie piensa que el lobo podría haberse llevado las que hubiese querido.


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Estamos llegando a mínimos *MUY* peligrosos, alta tensión.


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Esas gamesas.... pá el hoyo!


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

lateral bajista no; bajista contra el suelo, cuando encontremos el suelo claro.


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Por ahora el stoxx nos lleva ventaja...


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Ventaja no, sólo va mostrando el camino. Volver al pasado: a la caza del octubre rojo


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Estamos a un punto del abismo en el Stoxx, que no nos pase na.


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esas gamesas.... pá el hoyo!





¿pa los 12,50€ o pa la saca??? :



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Feb 2009)

Como rompa a bajar Telefónica podemos ver los sietemiles muy rápido.

La temporada de presentación de resultados no ha acabado, REP, TEL...


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Será que hoy suspenden algún mercado?, sería bastante irónico después de la aprobación de un plan de rescate, ah! que esto ya pasó cuando aprobaron el primer plan de rescate?, por cierto, cuántos planes de rescate llevamos? pero quien coño se ha gastado tanta pasta!!! Stoxx 2240 y bajando


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Será que hoy suspenden algún mercado?, sería bastante irónico después de la aprobación de un plan de rescate, ah! que esto ya pasó cuando aprobaron el primer plan de rescate?, por cierto, cuántos planes de rescate llevamos? pero quien coño se ha gastado tanta pasta!!!





mirarse el saldo en la cuenta del banco es de pobres... :o


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

GAMESAS las espero de nuevo a 12,00 / 12,40 dependiendo como tenga los OO


----------



## terraenxebre (12 Feb 2009)

No se confunda la gente, el ibex lo que está haciendo, más que un soporte es un techo de narices...


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Señores, pónganse los paracaidas que nos lanzamos...


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Ibex 35 a la 9:37; -1,51%

8230 puntos



Saludos


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Stoxx, adiós 2240. A mmamarrrrrrrrrrr que parió la vaca


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Esto no ha sido nada... no es constante.... vamos!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Feb 2009)

El "habéisvistoelIbex35 post index" se está disparando.


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esto no ha sido nada... no es constante.... vamos!



Puedes ver el stoxx entonces, cuya tendencia es absoluta


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

IBERDROLA se ha visto el 5,50€


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Objetivo de caida a corto plazo -provisional- para el Stoxx 2040, ahora en 2225


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> IBERDROLA se ha visto el 5,50€



que lástima de valor. más de un 20% ha caido desde máximos de enero...
la van a poner a 4,7

pinta muy mal la mañana verdad?
en cuanto perforemos los 8250 (que va a ser en cualquier momento) nos vamos a visitar los 7900 de cabeza


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Opsss. parece que se ha cerrado


----------



## carvil (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Objetivo de caida a corto plazo -provisional- para el Stoxx 2040, ahora en 2225



: : :


----------



## wsleone (12 Feb 2009)

Francia y Alemania cayendo BIEN y el IBEX tonteando ... esos leonciosssssss que quieren engañar


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

adios 2230 del stoxx


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> pinta muy mal la mañana verdad



:


¿Cómo que pinta mal...? : pinta de cojoneh... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> adios 2230 del stoxx




No es por alarmar pero el futuro del Stoxx ya tiene mínimo en 2216


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Nos quedan tres sesiones hasta que IBERDROLA presente sus resultados... mañana los de IBR RENOV. nos pueden dar bien.... de momento no quieren tumbar a IBR RENOV...


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

2225 a la vista, a que coño juega el IBEX?


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> 2225 a la vista, a que coño juega el IBEX?



Estamos en la champions... a ver si nos enteramos... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Chameleon... no te has planteado vender IBERDROLA y recomprar.... desde 6,00€ hubieses recuperado lo perdido. ?


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

lo de IBE me ha salido mal
vendí el martes con el OGT escocido

no podía creer que bajara tanto sin ninguna recuperación...


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Siento haber acertado respecto a la tendencia bajista. La bolsa tendrá algo de meseta cuando asimile que debe estar en torno a 8000, no a 8300-8500.


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

No te preocupes... la bolsa abre todos los días.... yo compraré más IBERDROLA si llega a 5,00€


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

si a estas alturas, a dos días de resultados (que parece que son buenos), baja sin parar, creo que veremos los 5 este mes


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Feb 2009)

Buenos días 
Quiero sangre
A ver si el Ibex alcanza los 8300 y abriré cortos.Si hace nuevos mínimos también

Saludos


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Primer intento de recuperación con rápida corrección a la baja. En una semana se perforarán los 8000


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenos días
> Quiero sangre
> A ver si el Ibex alcanza los 8300 y abriré cortos.Si hace nuevos mínimos también
> 
> Saludos





Ya los tenias que haber abierto a primera hora hamijo... :


Edito:

joder, joder, joder... esas fortis con lo bien que olian... lástima... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Siento haber acertado respecto a la tendencia bajista. La bolsa tendrá algo de meseta cuando asimile que debe estar en torno a 8000, no a 8300-8500.




Hamijo, hasta el rabo todo es toro, con la bajada del martes aun no se podía poner la mano en el fuego para lo de hoy, con el cierre de ayer tampoco estaba del todo claro que nos íbamos a ir al hoyo.

Hasta que no se superan los verdaderos límites no se puede dar nada por sentado.

Por otra parte el objetivo de caida para el Stoxx -ahora menos provisional- está en 2057, ahora en 2225.


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya los tenias que haber abierto a primera hora hamijo... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos




Me he despertado un poco tarde.Hay tiempo


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Los soportes están para romperse, y la tendencia es bajista por mucho leoncio que ronque en la selva


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Los analistas de Ahorro Corporación consideran positiva para Iberia la rebaja del rating crediticio de British Airways (BA) a nivel de bonos basura, porque “pone de manifiesto que la delicada situación en la que está inmersa BA tanto en el déficit de su fondo de pensiones como en su deuda permitirán a Iberia defender y justificar una participación mayor en la ecuación de canje de la nueva sociedad que se forme con la fusión”.


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Los soportes están para romperse, y la tendencia es bajista por mucho leoncio que ronque en la selva




El único indicio que tenía estos dias de una bajada, eran unos objetivos por arriba que no se cumplían y unos objetivos por abajo que se cumplían en exceso.

El que ayer se hubiese puesto corto a primera hora de la mañana hubiera perdido mucho dinero y no podría haberse salido sin perder hasta el final del día, sin embargo un largo a primera hora de la mañana hubiera ganado, no mucho pero hubiera ganado. Hablo del Stoxx que es el índice que sigo yo.

De ahí la importancia de que los niveles se mantengan o no, al menos para los que entramos todos los días al mercado, para los toreros de salón que no arriesgan ni un euro ya tengo claro que eso no es importante.

edito: alguien que se hubiera puesto corto el martes a última hora no se hubiera recuperado hasta esta mañana.


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Los soportes están para romperse, y la tendencia es bajista por mucho leoncio que ronque en la selva





Aquí el único que ronca soy yo de tanto mirar el ibex la última media hora... :o




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

El Consejo de la Comisión Nacional de Competencia ha autorizado con condiciones la compra de Unión Fenosa por parte de Gas Natural. La resolución se hará pública cuando la información se encuentre en manos de las partes interesadas.


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Feb 2009)

Cagontó
Se me acaba de joder el ratón.Esto no presagia nada bueno.


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Cagontó
> Se me acaba de joder el ratón.Esto no presagia nada bueno.




 Yo siempre tengo una pila de repuesto disponible en mi mesa por si acaso, la última pila se agotó justo en el momento en que tenía que salirme, me fui cagando leches a buscar una por cualquier sitio, la conseguí y llegué a salirme del mercado en buen momento.

Pero como jode eso! nunca más, nunca más


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo siempre tengo una pila de repuesto disponible en mi mesa por si acaso, la última pila se agotó justo en el momento en que tenía que salirme, me fui cagando leches a buscar una por cualquier sitio, la conseguí y llegué a salirme del mercado en buen momento.
> 
> Pero como jode eso! nunca más, nunca más





Mucho linux, mucha programación y mucho análisis y aún me vas con pilas... :o

Sinto darte esta terrible noticia... pero ahora los ratones llevan bateria recargable hamijo... :



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Feb 2009)

Dentro de grifols a 13


----------



## wsleone (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo siempre tengo una pila de repuesto disponible en mi mesa por si acaso, la última pila se agotó justo en el momento en que tenía que salirme, me fui cagando leches a buscar una por cualquier sitio, la conseguí y llegué a salirme del mercado en buen momento.
> 
> Pero como jode eso! nunca más, nunca más



el del cablecito no falla, lo mismo que el teclado, cuándo aprenderéis


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Feb 2009)

Que no usa pila!!

Se ha jodido,del verbo fornicar.Ahora voy tirando con el Touchpad.


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> el del cablecito no falla, lo mismo que el teclado, cuándo aprenderéis





Lo que no falla es tener uno de repuesto en el cajón... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Dentro de grifols a 13




:



¿Quieres morir joven...? :





Saludos


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mucho linux, mucha programación y mucho análisis y aún me vas con pilas... :o
> 
> Sinto darte esta terrible noticia... pero ahora los ratones llevan bateria recargable hamijo... :




Pues es un Logitech que me costó carito y tiene bastante precisión, estoy muy contento de haberlo comprado. Por otra parte, prefiero cambiar pilas (reacción rápida) a quedarme sin carga y tener que dejarlo cargando en un momento crucial.

Aunque tengo un par de ratones más, otro inalambrico bastante malo y uno de cable en el despacho, en caso de que se me estropearan todos aun sabría manejarme con el teclado. Y es que hay momentos en que un factor como ese determina tu riqueza o tu ruina segura, no es para tomarselo a broma.


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues es un Logitech que me costó carito y tiene bastante precisión, estoy muy contento de haberlo comprado. Por otra parte, prefiero cambiar pilas (reacción rápida) a quedarme sin carga y tener que dejarlo cargando en un momento crucial.
> 
> Aunque tengo un par de ratones más, otro inalambrico bastante malo y uno de cable en el despacho, en caso de que se me estropearan todos aun sabría manejarme con el teclado. Y es que hay momentos en que un factor como ese determina tu riqueza o tu ruina segura, no es para tomarselo a broma.




Prueba el logitech revolution mx (para sobremesa) ó vx (para portátiles)... precisión suiza hamijo... 


También puedes tener 2 ratones conectados al mismo tiempo, yo a veces los tengo... 



Saludos


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Para lo que está moviendo la bolsa ahora mismo mejor cerrarla hasta las tres de la tarde. El volumen (si se le puede llamar así) sólo ha apareció cuando caía


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Prueba el logitech revolution mx (para sobremesa) ó vx (para portátiles)... precisión suiza hamijo...




Ese, ese es el que tengo! 

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/mice_pointers/mice/devices/165&cl=US,EN


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ese, ese es el que tengo!
> 
> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/mice_pointers/mice/devices/165&cl=US,EN




Para el pórtatil es lo mejor que hay... 

Por cierto, voy a entrar que me estoy aburriendo... :


Saludos


----------



## wsleone (12 Feb 2009)

Atención a datos de EEUU hoy (Cárpatos); puede influír negativamente cualquier intento de recuperación.

* A las 14.30:

-Peticiones de subsidio de paro semanales.

Dato previo: 626.000. Previsión: 610.000.

Valoración: 3.

Repercusión en bolsa: se quiere lo más bajo posible para volver a mostrar fortaleza en el mercado de trabajo.

EDITO excepto que salga un nuevo rumor, claro está




* A las 14.30:

-Ventas al por menor de enero

Dato previo: -2,7%. Previsión: -0,8%.

Excluyendo coches:

Previo: -3,1. Previsión: -0,6%.

Valoración: 4.

Repercusión en bolsa: Las bolsas lo quieren alto y a los bonos les interesa bajo.


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Tonuel.... IBR RENOV se va a por los 2,95€ coming soon! 


EDITO: A SOLO 2,94€ QUE NOS VAMOS A POR LOS 2,90€ SEÑORES!!!


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Ya veo que a ti no te pueden pillar ni que se te descargue el ratón en plena transacción. Es lo que tiene ser vulnerable sólo a la kriptonita, roja, por supuesto. Tomen dato de producción industrial!!!, ah! verdad que aquí sólo produce China, los demás especulamos y consumimos.


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Feb 2009)

Futuro DJI 7838
Qué peligro señores!!


Edito:

Comienza el baile,esto se mueve.


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Atención a datos de EEUU hoy (Cárpatos); puede influír negativamente cualquier intento de recuperación.
> 
> * A las 14.30:
> 
> ...




Por las horas a las que salen estos datos y las previsiones a las que se apunta ya se puede vaticinar que saldrán buenos y que el mercado los valorará positivamente, si salieran malos ya es previsible que el mercado no hará caso. Si se diesen tras la apertura de los gringos el mercado podría tomarselos a mal , incluso aun saliendo buenos.

Otra circunstancia la podríamos tener en el caso de que esta mañana se subiera mucho en Europa, entonces si existiría la posibilidad de que se valoraran negativamente, ojo, siempre independientemente de como salgan.

¿se apuestan algo?


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel.... IBR RENOV se va a por los 2,95€ coming soon!
> 
> 
> EDITO: A SOLO 2,94€ QUE NOS VAMOS A POR LOS 2,90€ SEÑORES!!!




Van diciendo hasta por la calle que nos vamos a desplomar en breve... pero avísame cuando te metas... 



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Feb 2009)

¿Apostar?
Estamos a punto de romper mínimos.

A formar la guardia.Tengo en la otra pestaña al broker


----------



## jcfdez (12 Feb 2009)

Si rompe los 200 meneo fuerte a la baja....


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Por qué mejor no valoramos los nuevos mínimos y máximos que deberían darse? Vuelve el STOXX a 2220


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Ya veo que a ti no te pueden pillar ni que se te descargue el ratón en plena transacción. Es lo que tiene ser vulnerable sólo a la kriptonita, roja, por supuesto. Tomen dato de producción industrial!!!, ah! verdad que aquí sólo produce China, los demás especulamos y consumimos.




Yo puedo ser vulnerable a la roja y a la verde, puedo ponerme largo un día de cortos y corto un día de largos ganando muchísimo con la entrada, y de la misma forma podría ponerme corto un día de cortos y largo un día de largos y palmar.

Una cosa es la dirección general del mercado y otra tu nivel de entrada y de salida, los que compraron un piso en el 2005 pudieron ganar algo en los años siguientes, pero la mayoría ahora no puede salirse, o lo tiene que hacer palmando, y sin embargo compraron en un mercado perfectamente alcista.

Es bueno entrar siguiendo tendencias pero también es muy importante saber hasta donde pueden llegar, no vayamos a entrar en la cima de la montaña o en el suelo del abismo.


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Feb 2009)

Condor
El Ibex va formando mínimos decrecientes.ahora se ha atrincherado en 8240,por los pelos.
Los máximos a corto plazo no existen.Ya hemos hecho la corrección proporcional a la caída desde los 8600.Y a más de 8800 choque con la tendencia de medio plazo.
Lo único que veo factible es desplomarse.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2009)

A aguantar toca


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Ya estamos a punto de perder esos 8200 que tanto se ha luchado por mantener, pero nada, el mercado es tozudo como la realidad, así que tocará poner al IBEX en dónde le corresponde: a 8000. Cómo interpretamos que los volúmenes sólo se den en las caídas?, no en las subidas?, en que están esperando quien quiere para darle todo lo que pida y despedirle con dos besos. Si llega a entrar volumen será para decirle adiós a la vida


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

11:35 Pastor: El Punto álgido De Morosidad Llegará En Los 3 Primeros Trimestres 2009

11:34 Pastor: En España, La Crisis Se Ha Trasladado A La Economía Real

11:33 Pastor: Nos Enfrentamos A Una Crisis Sistémica


----------



## brickworld (12 Feb 2009)

Pues yo le voy a echar huevos, esto se va a minimos de Enero y subida de nuevo...
Si me la pego pues me la pego pero hay que echarle cojones al tema 

(y voy palmando, pero he rebajado stops, asi que virgencita virgentcita  )


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

TELECINCO.... VAMOS AL HOYO!

Según la sentencia que ha dictado el Juzgado de Primera Instancia núm. 21 de Madrid, se absuelve a la Liga Nacional de Fútbol Profesional (LNFP) y a las televisiones autonómicas TVG, TVV, Canal Sur, TVC, TVAM y ETB de la demanda interpuesta por Gestevisión Telecinco, S.A. en 2005, en la que solicitaba una indemnización de 33 millones de euros, en concepto de daños y perjuicios. Tras conocerse la decisión la Forta ha querido mostrar su satisfacción por la misma. Gestevisión Telecinco, S.A. fundamentó su demanda en la Resolución del Tribunal de Defensa de la Competencia (TDC) de fecha 10 de junio de 1993, en la que se declararon anticompetitivas determinadas conductas en la contratación de los derechos de explotación del fútbol por parte de la LNFP y las citadas televisiones autonómicas, entre otros.


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Feb 2009)

Abietos cortos sobre tef put 12 spot 14.07

El HCH entre ayer y hoy nos lleve hacia 8180 en la proyección


----------



## kunk (12 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Ya estamos a punto de perder esos 8200 que tanto se ha luchado por mantener, pero nada, el mercado es tozudo como la realidad, así que tocará poner al IBEX en dónde le corresponde: a 8000. Cómo interpretamos que los volúmenes sólo se den en las caídas?, no en las subidas?, en que están esperando quien quiere para darle todo lo que pida y despedirle con dos besos. Si llega a entrar volumen será para decirle adiós a la vida




Cuando alguien quiere deshacerse de una gran cantidad de papel, o lo hace poco a poco o el último tiene que pagar para colocarlo


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Abietos cortos sobre tef put 12 spot 14.07




Abriendo cortos no tienes precio... siempre en el peor momento...desde más arriba se abren mejor, sin acritud... 




Saludos


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Menos mal que sólo faltan 3 horas para dejar el sufrimiento, DJ al rescate (el aniquilador del 8200 lo llaman)


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

La producción industrial volvió a caer en diciembre en la Eurozona, esta vez en un 2,6% respecto a noviembre, lo que representa un retroceso de 12% en un año, el más fuerte de la historia


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La producción industrial volvió a caer en diciembre en la Eurozona, esta vez en un 2,6% respecto a noviembre, lo que representa un retroceso de 12% en un año, el más fuerte de la historia



Noticia Repetida


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Feb 2009)

Tonuel
Efectivamente, lo ideal es abrir cortos ante las resistencias,no en los soportes pero creo que esta posición la mantebdré unos días.Quizá no volvamos a las resistencias siquiera de 8300.


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Fruuuuuuuutaaaaaaaa, quien quiere comprarme fruuuuuuuuutaaaaaaaaa; maaaaaaaaannnnnnngossss, mangos dulces como azuuuucar, del caneeeeeeeyyyyyyyy.


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Tonuel
> Efectivamente, lo ideal es abrir cortos ante las resistencias,no en los soportes pero creo que esta posición la mantebdré unos días.Quizá no volvamos a las resistencias siquiera de 8300.



OK


Por cierto Mulder, como te funciona lo de interdin... 




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Abriendo cortos no tienes precio... siempre en el peor momento...desde más arriba se abren mejor, sin acritud...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo llevo desde ayer  
Telefonica,Repsol y SAN al hoyo con ellas!!!


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Feb 2009)

8213
-1.71%
Esto coge velocidad


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Adios 8200!!! fue bonito mientras duró.


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Gamesa ven bonita... ven!


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

¿A qué hora toca el rebote del gato muerto...? 



Saludos


----------



## jcfdez (12 Feb 2009)

Nos caemos....estamos al borde!


----------



## Bayne (12 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Gamesa ven bonita... ven!



Lo que me he reído...


----------



## brickworld (12 Feb 2009)

Joder estoy cagando ladrillos 

Me van a dar la del pulpo bionico como me salten los stops...


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Por cierto Mulder, como te funciona lo de interdin...




Pues yo, de momento no tengo queja de ellos, a veces he visto cosas raras pero al final tuve que admitir que eran cosas del mercado de verdad, llevo unos cuantos años con ellos y nunca me he cambiado a otro en futuros.

De momento lo recomiendo, si veo algo raro algún día ya daré el aviso por aquí.


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿A qué hora toca el rebote del gato muerto...?




Pues a la presentación de datos del día o apertura de los gringos, según como salgan esos datos.


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a la presentación de datos del día o apertura de los gringos, según como salgan esos datos.



Correctísimo, no hay más allá


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Feb 2009)

Tonuel
El gato se fué a comprar latas de atún.Quizás 8170 reaccione un poco


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Tonuel
> El gato se fué a comprar latas de atún.Quizás 8170 reaccione un poco



Si hasta el gato compra latas de atún? por qué no estamos comprando acciones de Calvo?


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Acabo de comprar gamesas a 12,84€ más que nada por darle emoción a la caida... 




Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Si hasta el gato compra latas de atún? por qué no estamos comprando acciones de Calvo?




El atún YA es de pobres.


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Feb 2009)

Creo que conservas Calvo también se fué a comprar atún.Me suena que están con problemas financieros.Lo miro


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El atún YA es de pobres.



En eso te equivocas, el atún no es de pobres, es de clases medias empobrecidas. De pobres es el alimento para gatos, o para perros.


----------



## SNB4President (12 Feb 2009)

Esperaremos a que habrán los yankees, de momento ellos -100 futuros DJI.


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Creo que conservas Calvo también se fué a comprar atún.Me suena que están con problemas financieros.Lo miro



Bueno, atún Calvo o alguna que venda atúnes como panes y no tenga problemas financieros. Ah! que no hay? maldita crisis


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Calvo ya no está en Mercadona... ahora lo que hay que almacenar es atún hacendado... :



Saludos


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

SNB4President dijo:


> Esperaremos a que habrán los yankees, de momento ellos -100 futuros DJI.



Cuando las bolsas van para abajo todos los santos, hasta aquellos a los que no se les has rezado, ayudan


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Estoy apuntito de volver a disparar... ¿qué hago por dios... qué hago...? :



Saludos


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Estoy apuntito de volver a disparar... ¿qué hago por dios... qué hago...? :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



No apuntes a la sien, que de eso ya habrá tiempo. Eso si, guarda una bala


----------



## brickworld (12 Feb 2009)

Esto tiene menos fuerza que un equipo de viejas, que lo bajen hasta el 160 o que suba para arriba coño, pero que lo hagan de una puta vez 

8160 y pa`rriba meteos ahora que luego no podreis


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Feb 2009)

Llena el tambor o cargador.Llena la recámara apunta,dispara y guarda una bala para tí,como dice el colega.

Fut DJI 7805!!


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Estas "subidas" espasmódicas tienen menos credibilidad que Rouco Varela en Chandal


----------



## otropepito (12 Feb 2009)

¡¡¡ AAAyyy !!!

Ayer cerré cortos palmando pasta y abrí largos...y estoy palmando pasta también. 
Con vuestro permiso me voy a cortar alguna extremidad para consolarme. 

P.D.: Soy una gacela coja.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Calvo ya no está en Mercadona... ahora lo que hay que almacenar es atún hacendado... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Atun hacendado al natural en pack de 6 latas,en palets esta en los pasillos de mercadona


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Atun hacendado al natural en pack de 6 latas,en palets esta en los pasillos de mercadona




Con aceite de oliva hamijo..., con aceite de oliva... hay que mantener el nivel de grasa corporal... :o

Por cierto..., gano 5 céntimos... ¿salgo ya? 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

HELP AYUDA HEEEELPPP
 
Esta noche he soñado que me ligaba a esa señorita que sale en el avatar de Kujire y me caia tanto la baba que hasta me planteaba dejar a mi mujer por ella.

¡Paso demasiadas horas en este maldito foro! 

Que alguien me diga su nombre o un apellido o una referencia, necesito ver fotos de esa tipeja YA!


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Si, vende YA ESAS GAMESAS, porque las manos fuertes tienen posiciones a 13,75€ XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> HELP AYUDA HEEEELPPP
> 
> Esta noche he soñado que me ligaba a esa señorita que sale en el avatar de Kujire y me caia tanto la baba que hasta me planteaba dejar a mi mujer por ella.
> 
> ...



Esto huele a romancesburbuja.info


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> HELP AYUDA HEEEELPPP
> 
> Esta noche he soñado que me ligaba a esa señorita que sale en el avatar de Kujire y me caia tanto la baba que hasta me planteaba dejar a mi mujer por ella.
> 
> ...



Lo único que te puedo decir es que cuando un hombre planea dejar a su mujer por otra lo más seguro es que su mujer lo deje a él por esa otra que no se llega a tener.


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

*Hay que saber comprar DiA RULEZ!*

La cadena de supermercados Dia, perteneciente a la multinacional francesa Carrefour, cerró el ejercicio 2008 en España con una facturación de 4.532 millones de euros, lo que representa un aumento del 11,92% respecto al año anterior. Las ventas totales del grupo crecieron el pasado año un 10%, hasta 10.560 millones de euros. Dia contaba a finales de 2008 con una red de 6.252 establecimientos repartidos entre España, Francia, Portugal, Grecia, Turquía, Brasil, Argentina y China, y con una plantilla de 52.375 empleados.


----------



## un marronazo (12 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Lo único que te puedo decir es que cuando un hombre planea dejar a su mujer por otra lo más seguro es que su mujer lo deje a él por esa otra que no se llega a tener.



bueniiiisimo comentario  real como la vida misma


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Lo único que te puedo decir es que cuando un hombre planea dejar a su mujer por otra lo más seguro es que su mujer lo deje a él por esa otra que no se llega a tener.




No, si no quiero dejarla ni mucho menos, todo eso ocurría en el sueño, lo que quiero es saber es de quien narices se trata


----------



## chudire (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> HELP AYUDA HEEEELPPP
> 
> Esta noche he soñado que me ligaba a esa señorita que sale en el avatar de Kujire
> 
> Que alguien me diga su nombre o un apellido o una referencia, necesito ver fotos de esa tipeja YA!



Te aseguro que puedes ver mucho más que fotos de la dicha tipeja...
Sale en Barely Legal 18, me parece...


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Más LEÑA:

Los futuros ceden terreno en EEUU antes de la publicación de lo que podría ser la peor cifra de ventas al por menor en 40 años. Además del dato de ventas minoristas en EEUU, las peticiones semanales de paro, también publicadas a partir de las 14.30 hora española, podrían marcar el rumbo de la apertura en Wall Street y el cierre de los mercados europeos.


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, vende YA ESAS GAMESAS, porque las manos fuertes tienen posiciones a 13,75€ XD




Ni de coña... estar fuera es de pobres... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

*Gamesa suspende de forma temporal 44 contratos de su planta fotovoltaica de Sevilla *

Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones


Como quieras------ vas a salir con un cierto escozor!!!!


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *Gamesa suspende de forma temporal 44 contratos de su planta fotovoltaica de Sevilla *
> 
> Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones




esa noticia es de ayer hamijo... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Pero era....afterhours....


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Feb 2009)

Va a tantear el 8240.Si respeta el canal que lleva hoy,tocar y pabajo.

Me voy al curro.
Chao.


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

chudire dijo:


> Te aseguro que puedes ver mucho más que fotos de la dicha tipeja...
> Sale en Barely Legal 18, me parece...




Pues nada, no la encuentro, le preguntaré a la propia del avatar.


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Como quieras------ vas a salir con un cierto escozor!!!!





No pienso salir... es que quiero comprame un molinillo... y claro si soy accionista igual me hacen descuento... 



Ssludos


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

La economía española se contraerá un 3% de media en 2009 y seguirá registrando crecimientos negativos en 2010, cerrando el año en una media del -0,3%, según el último análisis económico realizado por Citi, la marca insignia del gigante financiero Citigroup. De hecho, Citi señala que el estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria y el intento de reequilibrar una economía "súper apalancada" como la española pesarán en el funcionamiento de la misma por un largo periodo de tiempo.


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La economía española se contraerá un 3% de media en 2009 y seguirá registrando crecimientos negativos en 2010, cerrando el año en una media del -0,3%, según el último análisis económico realizado por Citi, la marca insignia del gigante financiero Citigroup. De hecho, Citi señala que el estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria y el intento de reequilibrar una economía "súper apalancada" como la española pesarán en el funcionamiento de la misma por un largo periodo de tiempo.




Y hoy Moody's ya se está pensando si le rebaja el rating a la deuda española.


----------



## SNB4President (12 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Cuando las bolsas van para abajo todos los santos, hasta aquellos a los que no se les has rezado, ayudan



San PPT, ¿no?


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Estamos esperando que las gacelillas se asusten.....


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

He puesto una orden en REPSOL a 13,90€ ya mismo entra!


----------



## bullish consensus (12 Feb 2009)

cuanto leon forero


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He puesto una orden en REPSOL a 13,90€ ya mismo entra!





igual te sigo pero un poco más abajo... 



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2009)

Hasta las trancas en Acciona!!!!

mode on a tope.......

hasta que no llegue a 140 E, no vendo......


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Que bueno tío, ahí le has dao!!!!


----------



## jcfdez (12 Feb 2009)

...espera, que yo me pongo corto y asín cruzamos posiciones .jajaja


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Acciona estuvo ayer a 87,00€ aprox...


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2009)

No hay noticias de Endesa, es ahora cuando hay que comprar.

Llevan 2 días tirando el valor, ver el relatorio.

Ya tienen la pasta y lo unico que estan negociando son los Hidraulicas que se quieren llevar (las del pirineo).

El que avisa no es traidor.


----------



## bullish consensus (12 Feb 2009)

compren bankinter, eh gueno.


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

bullish consensus dijo:


> compren bankinter, *eh guano*.





:





Saludos


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Prefieres ACCIONA a ENDESA?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> No hay noticias de Endesa, es ahora cuando hay que comprar.
> 
> Llevan 2 días tirando el valor, ver el relatorio.
> 
> ...



La operacion va para largo,minimo 2 o 3 meses...
Se empezara a mirar por 23,50 o menos...
Tiene trecho a la baja


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2009)

jajajaja............como vamos saliendo los valientes.....

Las gacelas se asomar al abismo

"... Yo he visto cosas que vosotros no creeríais, atacar naves en llamas más allá de Orión. He visto rayos "C" brillar en la oscuridad cerca de la puerta de "Tanhauser". Todos esos momentos se perderán en el tiempo, como lágrimas en la lluvia.... es hora de morir"


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2009)

un 20%-30% en 2 meses..... no esta mal. Yo hay días que no lo gano.
Aunque para 1 marzo, se acabo todo...

Yo en endesa no entro, puedes perder mas que ganar.!!!!


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Mucha suerte en tu aventura.... yo compré ACCIONA la semana pasada a 85,00€ y las vendí a 88,00€ luego llegaron a 95,00€ ahora están sobre los 87,00€


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

He visto los 13,90 en repsol... se de uno que está dentro... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Si!!!! ya estoy... tambien se ha visto el 13,85€ pero bueno... mejor pajaro en mano!


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

los americanos nos van a dar un tirón a la baja importante
además estamos en un punto crítico en el SP que nos puede llevar muy abajo, para cifras concretas MULDER 

a ver los datos de las 14:30

que goloso rep a 13.90


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Solo para aguantar un par de días .... quizás hoy nos giremos.... REPSOL siempre recupera.


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> los americanos nos van a dar un tirón a la baja importante
> además estamos en un punto crítico en el SP que nos puede llevar muy abajo, para cifras concretas MULDER
> 
> a ver los datos de las 14:30
> ...




Sería factible, incluso probable que subieramos fuerte en Europa antes de que abran los gringos espoleados por los datos y luego nos vayamos al guano cuando abran.

De hecho, a medida que voy pensandolo, me parece la mejor jugada para los leoncios 

edito: este pensamiento ya lo estaba proponiendo esta mañana hace varias horas.


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

haciendo números, el SP toca soporte en 820. 
un 1,5% debajo de donde está

si lo sobrepasa no quiero ni imaginármelo, pero como no soy apocalíptico como cárpatos, creo que puede ser buen momento.


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Solo para aguantar un par de días .... quizás hoy nos giremos.... REPSOL siempre recupera.





Acabo de comprar repsoles a 13,89€... no te quiero dejar solo... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Gracias por la compañia!

UNION FENOSA... USB ha comprado 1,2M hace un rato.... subidón!

Por la aprobación de UF & GAS NATURAL.

Repsol, no hay como una posición fuerte a 13,90€ para que la acción baje... XD


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> haciendo números, el SP toca soporte en 820.
> un 1,5% debajo de donde está
> 
> si lo sobrepasa no quiero ni imaginármelo, pero como no soy apocalíptico como cárpatos, creo que puede ser buen momento.




Yo hace un rato he calculado un objetivo a corto/medio de 762. Si esta tarde caemos, que lo veo muy probable, nos iríamos al 800 con mucha facilidad.


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo hace un rato he calculado un objetivo a corto/medio de 762. Si esta tarde caemos, que lo veo muy probable, nos iríamos al 800 con mucha facilidad.



*mulder no me jodas...* :




Saludos


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *mulder no me jodas...* :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si se mueve será hacia abajo, en esto estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *mulder no me jodas...* :




Si no jodo 

Solo digo que te salgas cagando leches antes de la apertura de los gringos, a no ser que quieras ver este escenario:


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si no jodo
> 
> Solo digo que te salgas cagando leches antes de la apertura de los gringos




jolin... y qué será de esas jugosas plusvalias... 



Saludos


----------



## chudire (12 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Cagon to... que me tengo que ir a comer... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Je,
que no se te atraganten las lentejas! Suerte amigo.


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

GAMESAS a 12,80€ creo q voy a modificar la orden de 12,75€


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

pon un stop anda

para rep si las tienes a 13,89 se puede ir hoy a 13,60 creo yo, como mucho...
ponlo en 13,71 o asi


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

No teneis fe... 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No teneis fe...




Si que la tenemos, pero en el lado contrario del mercado


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si que la tenemos, pero en el lado contrario del mercado




No puede ser... porque la bolsa nunca baja... siempre va p'arriba...


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Veo ratas correr a mi alrededor... :



Qué está pasando Daimiel...!!!! :


----------



## antoner (12 Feb 2009)

que os parecen las iberdrolas para entar a 5,51, que a 5,50 las aguanten los demás para ponerme a largo.


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

no
van a bajar más, ha roto soportes, los leones vendiendo como locos..
y hoy también hay bajadas generalizadas

además no me gusta entrar en un valor cuando lleva mucho tiempo a tiro

IBE lleva a 5,52 como 4 horas seguidas, cuando abran los gringos la tiran 20 céntimos...


----------



## brickworld (12 Feb 2009)

Carpatos dice que nos vamos al guano... y yo tambien estoy pensando en salirme con perdidas antes de casarme con una empresa para 3 años minimo 

Que hago coño que hago : 

SP 823 -1,26%



> Todo el mundo comenta a estas horas que aunque se apruebe hoy mismo el plan de estímulo, no debería influir demasiado en los mercados, ya que está totalmente descontado, y la corriente actual de pensamiento es la de pensar que no será suficiente para levantar la economía. Personalmente pienso que queda mucho sufrimiento.



Na mas que de sufri y de sufri


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Quien llevaba ACCIONA ??? ... está bajando -1,24%


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Todo vendido... así me voy a comer tranquilo... :o

Repsoles compradas a 13,89 vendidas a 13,81
Gamesas compradas a 12,84 vendidas a 12,77



Ya se lo que me toca cenar toda la semana... 





Saludos


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

la verdad con la volatilidad que hay es mejor poner un stop estrecho, y ya se recuperará en otra ocasión

aunque cuando estás dentro es difícil 

señonres, atravesamos los 8200 del ibex


----------



## brickworld (12 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Todo vendido... así me voy a comer tranquilo... :o
> 
> 
> Aunque ya se lo que me toca cenar toda la semana...



Nenaza 

Tranquis todos que en el 8160 entra la pasta fresca para levantar a este muerto viviente... 

Ojo a las 14:30 en guardia, ventas al por Menor y solicitudes de desempleo

Padre nuestro que estas en el cielo...

Me cago en la leche me estan violando mis ABENGOAS


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Nenaza
> 
> Tranquis todos que en el 8160 entra la pasta fresca para levantar a este muerto viviente...
> 
> ...





Hoy caemos 1500 puntos de golpe... tonuel dixit... :




Saludos


----------



## kaxkamel (12 Feb 2009)

esto ya es caza mayor


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

¿A cuánto va el kilo de lechugas...? :


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Esto es todo una maniobra para las gacelas, hoy vamos bien....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Feb 2009)

Venga mas abajooooooooo
Me voy a llevar poco con los cortos de repsol,esto no tiene fin


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Poco te va a durar... SABOTEADOR XD


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

algo está pasando


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Feb 2009)

cerre cortos hace 10 minutos jajajaja
Ya me da todo igual.

Me quedo dentro con Grifols a 13 y mis iberdrolas que compre unas pocas mas a 5,50 para bajar la media.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Feb 2009)

A las 4 vuelvo!Cuidarme al niño que tiene mala cara


----------



## carvil (12 Feb 2009)

Subimosssssssss


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Hace unos segundos...entró un rayo de luz en mi escritorio!!!


----------



## crack (12 Feb 2009)

Qué ha pasado??????? :::


----------



## carvil (12 Feb 2009)

Cárpatos:

Ventas al por menor suben 1 %, una gran sorpresa, cuando se esperaba una contracción de -0,8%.

Si quitamos los coches que suelen distorsionar la cifra suben 0,9% cuando se esperaba una bajada de 0,5 %.

Es la primera vez en siete meses que sube este dato, y la subida más grande desde noviembre de 2007.

Dato muy favorable para la economía, el gasto privado lo es todo, muy bueno para bolsas y dólar y muy malo para bonos.


----------



## brickworld (12 Feb 2009)

El guano tendra que esperar  
el padre nuestro que he rezao antes... ha servido para algo, el cuidador exite 
Rezad malditos rezad que la bolsa nunca baja


----------



## carvil (12 Feb 2009)

Si pero con el otro dato malo hubiesemos ido al agujero seguro


P.D. El consumo en USA es fundamental 


Ojo no digo que no vayamos a bajar!

S&P 827


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

ha sido un flash momentáneo

un breve orgasmo que ahora hay que pagar...


----------



## carvil (12 Feb 2009)

Bueno, parece que nadie se traga el dato de las ventas


----------



## bullish consensus (12 Feb 2009)

ni ventas ni gaitas, apuesto que esta semana se abre el suelo bajo los pies.


----------



## jcfdez (12 Feb 2009)

menuda pillada de largos habrán hecho...


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ha sido un flash momentáneo
> 
> un breve orgasmo que ahora hay que pagar...




No veo que vayamos a bajar con tan poca corrección al alza, yo me la esperaba mucho más fuerte de lo que ha sido. No tengo tan claro que esta tarde nos caigamos.

Teniamos que haber subido más, esto no ha sido nada.

edito: Los europeos necesitamos subir mucho más para bajar 'sanamente'.


----------



## El_Presi (12 Feb 2009)

sobre el dato de venta minoristas no lo tengo muy claro. Cada semana sigo el informe redbook y anuncian bajadas de ventas, pero ahora el dato mensualizado salen subidas. ¿Cómo se come eso?


----------



## crack (12 Feb 2009)

Nos vamos al infierno!!! 

Que vivan los cortos!!!


----------



## bullish consensus (12 Feb 2009)

mirar pabajo que caen garbanzos.


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

El_Presi dijo:


> sobre el dato de venta minoristas no lo tengo muy claro. Cada semana sigo el informe redbook y anuncian bajadas de ventas, pero ahora el dato mensualizado salen subidas. ¿Cómo se come eso?




La verdad es que desde que está Obama en el gobierno, los datos están saliendo algo raros, incluso muy distintos de lo que se espera. Pero esto es solo una especulación, aunque el mercado ya se ha llevado un par de sorpresas tampoco ocurre con todos.


----------



## bullish consensus (12 Feb 2009)

oooouuuu yeahhhhh! here we go!


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Señores!

No se fien, aquí hay algo que no está nada claro por muchos mínimos que se hagan, así que una de dos:

- O nos vamos a un objetivo muy lejano por abajo.
- O esto es pura engañifa de los leoncios.

Yo sigo sin verlo claro y hemos estado cerca de un soporte psicológico hace poco.


----------



## carvil (12 Feb 2009)

El_Presi dijo:


> sobre el dato de venta minoristas no lo tengo muy claro. Cada semana sigo el informe redbook y anuncian bajadas de ventas, pero ahora el dato mensualizado salen subidas. ¿Cómo se come eso?



Outlets y autos, parece que han llevado el peso (Yo tampoco me lo trago)


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

pastor, mas de lo mismo no?

La tasa de morosidad se cuadruplicó y alcanzó el 3,6%, frente al 0,8% con que contaba al cierre de 2007,


----------



## carvil (12 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pastor, mas de lo mismo no?
> 
> La tasa de morosidad se cuadruplicó y alcanzó el 3,6%, frente al 0,8% con que contaba al cierre de 2007,



Y en el último trimestre subió un 1% :


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Dentro de gamesa a 12,65€ he regresado de comer y boom!!! la orden estaba ejecutaba!


----------



## carvil (12 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dentro de gamesa a 12,65€ he regresado de comer y boom!!! la orden estaba ejecutaba!



Suerte!!!! creo que la vas a necesitar

P.D. agujeroooo


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Más leña al fuego!

No hemos cerrado gaps ni en S&P ni en el Stoxx, otro aviso a navegantes.


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

hemos perforado los 820 del SP que decía antes

creo que pinta mal 816.87


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Apertura De Wall Street: Dow Jones: -1,43%; S&p 500: -1,31%; Nasdaq: -1,32%


----------



## carvil (12 Feb 2009)

De mopmento resite los 817 del S&P


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

iberdrola 5,45
ibr 2,99
rep 13,82
gamesa 12,66
acciona 87,55


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Tu lista de la compra? XD


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

joder, el ansiado rebote del gato muerto que estaba esperando antes de irme a comer... joder, joder, joder... :


Como no caigamos hoy mínimo un 5% rodarán cabezas... :




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

que va, informaba... son mínimos del día en todas 

primer rebotillo, estamos en el borde y mañana es viernes...


----------



## Speculo (12 Feb 2009)

¿Dónde quedan los soportes serios en el S&P y en el DOW??


----------



## jcfdez (12 Feb 2009)

otro arreon pabajo made in usa...


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> joder, el ansiado rebote del gato muerto que estaba esperando antes de irme a comer... joder, joder, joder... :
> 
> Como no caigamos hoy mínimo un 5% rodarán cabezas... :




Ya te hemos 'salvado' de un salto de stops seguro, ahora toca quedarse y ver. Yo jamás recomendaría entrar a nadie al mercado entre las 12 y las 13, es demasiado riesgo, a esas horas hay poco volumen (poco que ganar) y muchas tortazos escondidos detrás de la esquina, léase datos y apertura de los gringos.

Al mercado se entra cuando abre y las cosas ya están claras, si tu lo hubieras tenido claro no te hubieras salido 

Tomatelo como un aprendizaje más de la dura vida del trader intradía


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

joder
me ha entrado rep a 13,76 ...


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Acabamos de tocar el soporte psicológico del 2200 en el Stoxx, ahora veremos que ocurre.


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Al mercado se entra cuando abre y las cosas ya están claras, si tu lo hubieras tenido claro no te hubieras salido




Voy a volver a entrar a repartir leches... ésto no quedará así... :




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> venga...
> 
> 1º 835
> 2º 830
> ...



poco a poco esta siendo, no?, a dia por resistencia... *SP 812*


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> poco a poco esta siendo, no?, a dia por resistencia... *SP 812*




En 812 hay piedra.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

sí, y papel y tijera!

SAN ha tocado los 5,66.... a un 13% de minimos


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Voy a volver a entrar a repartir leches... ésto no quedará así... :




Eso seguro, va a quedar mucho más abajo


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones
Banco Pastor anuncia posible emisión mil millones en bonos con aval de Estado


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya te hemos 'salvado' de un salto de stops seguro, ahora toca quedarse y ver. Yo jamás recomendaría entrar a nadie al mercado entre las 12 y las 13, es demasiado riesgo, a esas horas hay poco volumen (poco que ganar) y muchas tortazos escondidos detrás de la esquina, léase datos y apertura de los gringos.
> 
> Al mercado se entra cuando abre y las cosas ya están claras, si tu lo hubieras tenido claro no te hubieras salido
> 
> Tomatelo como un aprendizaje más de la dura vida del trader intradía



Sera cuando abra el mercado americano, porque el europeo...

Ademas a las 2:30 suele ser la hora de pillar antes del americano.

Mira hoy....


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 16:01; -2,84%

8120 puntos




Saludos


----------



## jcfdez (12 Feb 2009)

Siguen saliendo buenos datos en usa...vamos bien.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

ayer la farmaceutica esa cayo un 99%, hoy otra farmacia de esas: La Jolla Pharmaceutical Company -88%


creeis que es buen momento para comprar una licencia de farmacia?


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones
> Banco Pastor anuncia posible emisión mil millones en bonos con aval de Estado




el otro día fue CM: 

11/02/2009

Caja Madrid completa una emisión de 2.000 millones de euros con el aval del Estado

Caja Madrid ha cerrado hoy con éxito una emisión de bonos a tres años, con el aval del Estado, por importe de 2.000 millones de euros y a un precio de 78 puntos básicos sobre el midswap, el índice de referencia para emisiones a tipo fijo.


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Sera cuando abra el mercado americano, porque el europeo...
> 
> Ademas a las 2:30 suele ser la hora de pillar antes del americano.
> 
> Mira hoy....




Pues hoy el europeo nos ha 'deleitado' con un buen concierto de cortos y lo de pillar americano solo si se tienen las cosas muy claras porque hasta las 16:00 hay muchos días que se dedican al noble y depauperado arte del window dressing.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

estan enviando a la cnmv modificaciones en emisiones con los "nievos papieles del estiado"


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues hoy el europeo nos ha 'deleitado' con un buen concierto de cortos y lo de pillar americano solo si se tienen las cosas muy claras porque hasta las 16:00 hay muchos días que se dedican al noble y depauperado arte del window dressing.



desde luego lo de la luna, como que no va bien... martes y jueves estan siendo malillos


por cierto, cuando vencen futuros? mañana?


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> desde luego lo de la luna, como que no va bien... martes y jueves estan siendo malillos
> 
> 
> por cierto, cuando vencen futuros? mañana?




Lo de la luna ha sido cierto hasta que se ha dado la luna nueva, a partir de ahí al hoyo, demasiada casualidad que ocurra precisamente ese día. Lo del vencimiento lo pregunté el otro día aquí en el hilo y alguien me dijo que no, pero me suena que siempre es la tercera semana del mes, aunque la primera sea un fin de semana.

Tampoco veo a nadie comentándolo.

pd: el 812 al final si era piedra


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

madre mía, IBE a 5,43
su bajada no tiene fin, se va a 4,85 de cabeza


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tomatelo como un aprendizaje más de la dura vida del trader intradía




es que maestro oí una voz que me susurraba...


repsolessss, gamesassss... compra ahora que luego no podrás... 






Saludos


----------



## brickworld (12 Feb 2009)

Y que me este lamentando de no tener liquidez en la cuenta ahora mismo...  
Nunca aprendemos parece que esta todo regalado y esto se hunde cada dia mas...


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Y que me este lamentando de no tener liquidez en la cuenta ahora mismo...
> Nunca aprendemos parece que esta todo regalado y esto se hunde cada dia mas...



yo estoy fuera del todo, pero del todo, y con liquidez a tope.... es cierto


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Bonito GAp del S&P, veo que no me he perdido de nada, cómo están esas demandas de tranquilizantes?. Inversores del mundo, mantenerse alejados de esas ventanas. Vamos IBEX!!! que aún puedes bajar de ese 8100!!!! a galeras a dónde perteneces!!!!


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

a rep le pueden poner certificación hoy
cae casi un 5%


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

ultimamente cuando danbuenas noticias de un valor, éste suele bajar al día siguiente


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

DOW a 180 puntos de la muerte... un 2,5% mas...

SP a 58 puntos de la muerte... un 7% mas...


es decir, desde el 20N de minimos.... el SP ha subido un 5% mas aprox que el DOW... que significa esto? o nada?


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

como el SP perfore los 812 nos vamos a reir...


----------



## crack (12 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> desde luego lo de la luna, como que no va bien... martes y jueves estan siendo malillos
> 
> 
> por cierto, cuando vencen futuros? mañana?



El tercer viernes del mes... el 20!!! Pero no quiero que llegue nunnnnnnca...

Estoy haciendo el agosto...


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> como el SP perfore los 812 nos vamos a reir...



yo de hecho me estoy riendo desde hace 1 año y medio casi ya...


----------



## brickworld (12 Feb 2009)

Ya estamos con que si la abuela fuma... 

Carpatos:


> Algunos brokers están poniendo en su servicio de noticias que corren rumores de que está en quiebra. Evidentemente son rumores no confirmados.



Voy a bañarme en guano ahora vuelvo, por cierto me podeis ownear a gusto, me estan certificando en ABENGOA que da gusto


----------



## terraenxebre (12 Feb 2009)

Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaangre


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Joder, si aún me tendré que alegrar de comer verdura hoy y mañana... 

una de sellos..., estamos que lo tiramos hoygan... 




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Ya estamos con que si la abuela fuma...
> 
> Carpatos:
> 
> ...



quein? ABG?


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> quein? ABG?



BoA


Saludos


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

significa que el SP ha tocado la parte baja de la cuña y vah parriba


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

*Lo tengo baratoooo...*











Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

morosidades de hoy dadas por los bancos:

Pastor 3,6%
Bancaja 4,28%
March 1,7%
C.Guadalajara 3,84%
Laietana 3,91%
Manlleu 3,83%


----------



## Lupo (12 Feb 2009)

No, si hoy se plantará el ibex en el 1.100
Joer con el Santa...qué marrón.


----------



## crack (12 Feb 2009)

Lupo dijo:


> No, si hoy se plantará el ibex en el 1.100
> Joer con el Santa...qué marrón.



Dios te oiga... aunque... ¿no te habrás confundido unos 7000 puntos?


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> morosidades de hoy dadas por los bancos:
> 
> Pastor 3,6%
> Bancaja 4,28%
> ...





ostia... : , BANCAJA... ¿Los resultados de hoy bien...? 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

paco jones dice que bien y que no nos metamos con la banca patria


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> paco jones dice que bien y que no nos metamos con la banca patria




pa cojoneh???? :


los mios... 



Por cierto:

Ibex 35 a las 16:40; -2,67%

8133 puntos




*[modo hijodeputa on]*


Es hora de meterse hamijos..., ya no puede bajar más... 


*[modo hijodeputa off]*



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Pues no se si mañana será vencimiento o no, pero en caso de serlo es un vencimiento de los menores, de futuros solo Ibex y CAC, aparte opciones y demás morralla.

En las opciones del Stoxx tenemos concentración de calls entre 2400 y 2500 y de puts en el 2000.

El futuro ahora está en 2204.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

*



El futuro ahora está en 2204.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*El futuro ahora mismo es incierto y no lo veo mas allá del 2010


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> El futuro ahora mismo es incierto y no lo veo mas allá del 2010




Pues ahora ya está en 2012!


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2009)

De todas maneras el IBEX por mucho que lo digais va a su bola.....


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

La piedrita del 812 del S&P parece que era un pedrusco al final.


----------



## jcfdez (12 Feb 2009)

Los futuros vencen el tercer viernes de cada mes.


----------



## otropepito (12 Feb 2009)

Se confirma que los 8100 es el soporte a romper.


----------



## Tezifon (12 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> De todas maneras el IBEX por mucho que lo digais va a su bola.....



a la bola del Botín querras decir no?


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Bueno recuento de inversores en el día:

GAMESA - IBERDROLA - REPSOL - DONPEPITO-


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Bueno recuento de inversores en el día:
> 
> GAMESA
> IBERDROLA
> REPSOL 13,90€




Me parece que estás solo hamijo, ¿precios de entrada?... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Gamesa 12,65€ 
Repsol, 13,90€
Iberdrola 5,70 Y 5,44


----------



## brickworld (12 Feb 2009)

Que emocion que emocion,,, y yo sin liquidez inmediata y empufado con las ABENGOAS 



> Carpatos: S&P500 Momento muy importante. Se ha recuperado fuertemente hasta las cercanias de la gran resistencia 820, hasta hace poco soporte, si no consigue meterse por encima y vuelve a perder mínimos del día, a los botes salvavidas, si se vuelve a situar cómodamente por encima, habríamos cerrado el enésimo ataque fallido a la zona del soporte mayor de mercado. Dependemos de lo que haga en los próximos minutos.



Meterse o no meterse eh aqui la cuestion


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Bueno recuento de inversores en el día:
> 
> GAMESA - IBERDROLA - REPSOL - DONPEPITO-



Accionas por la mañana, accionas a medio-dia y mas accionas por la tarde


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

TONUEL todavía estás a tiempo de subirte en el día que el Ibex cerró su ciclo bajista!


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Accionas por la mañana, accionas a medio-dia y mas accionas por la tarde




Eso tiene un nombre... fe... 



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2009)

Tezifon dijo:


> a la bola del Botín querras decir no?



sip, aqui si no baja el Santander a 5 chuflos no se ven los minimos......

hace dos semanas el ibex estaba por debajo de los 8000 y el SP en 830.

Asi que si el soporte esta en 8100, esta solo subordinado al santander....


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TONUEL todavía estás a tiempo de subirte en el día que el Ibex cerró su ciclo bajista!




Lo siento hamijo... esta vez no... 

nos vemos más abajo...


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2009)

Y el martes empiezo con Interdin............ En como nos conocio?? He puesto casilla..... otros.... a traves de un foro, de un usuario de interdin con nick MULDER....

Han tenido que flipar


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Acabo de hablar con el cuidador de IB RENOV, que me la bajé a 2,92€ que voy a comprar miles!


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (12 Feb 2009)

todavía en EEUU creen que van a evitar la crisis

es como si fuera una guerra, es como si el general no para de mandar a gente a morir en el campo de batalla, miles y miles, y el general venga a mandar gente porque creen que van a conseguir ganar una posición


Todavía no han dado el toque de retirada


Cuando se den cuenta que en donde están no hay victoria posible y lo que tienen que hacer es retirarse y no perder más vidas nos vamos a descojonar


Ahora no se trata de evitar la crisis, lo que se trata es de no perder mas dinero, de ahorrarlo para los años que vienen que van a ser muy duros, y todavía siguen luchando para que las cosas siguen siendo como antes


Todavía no quieren admitir donde se han metido, en España igual.

Cuando se toque retirada y se cambie de mentalidad va a ser una sangria en la bolsa


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Deberían firmar ya para los 8150 en vez de empeñarse en perder los 8100, pero que le vamos a hacer?


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Acabo de hablar con el cuidador de IB RENOV, que me la bajé a 2,92€ que voy a comprar miles!




compra, compra... que no se te adelanten... 



Saludos


----------



## otropepito (12 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> sip, aqui si no baja el Santander a 5 chuflos no se ven los minimos......
> 
> hace dos semanas el ibex estaba por debajo de los 8000 y el SP en 830.
> 
> Asi que si el soporte esta en 8100, esta solo subordinado al santander....




Disculpa, no te entiendo. El ibex ha estado por encima de 8000 desde noviembre 2008, si no me falla la memoria. ¿No?


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Y el martes empiezo con Interdin............ En como nos conocio?? He puesto casilla..... otros.... a traves de un foro, de un usuario de interdin con nick MULDER....
> 
> Han tenido que flipar




jejeje, pues en mi cuenta aun no veo la correspondiente comisión 

ladronesss


----------



## wsleone (12 Feb 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> todavía en EEUU creen que van a evitar la crisis
> 
> es como si fuera una guerra, es como si el general no para de mandar a gente a morir en el campo de batalla, miles y miles, y el general venga a mandar gente porque creen que van a conseguir ganar una posición
> 
> ...




Ojalá no sea así, de verdad porque todo se irá a la mierda, pero yo también pienso que las cosas van a pasar como tú dices


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Disculpa, no te entiendo. El ibex ha estado por encima de 8000 desde noviembre 2008, si no me falla la memoria. ¿No?




En el intradia nooooo


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Hay q hacerle caso a las agencias:

Repsol Fortis Bank Comprar objetivo 31,00 EUR
Iberia Fortis Bank Comprar objetivo 2,66 EUR
Prisa Fortis Bank infraponderar objetivo 2,56 EUR
Cintra Fortis Bank Comprar objetivo 11,91 EUR
Iberdrola Fortis Bank Comprar objetivo 9,10

EL OBJETIVO 2010


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (12 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay q hacerle caso a las agencias:
> 
> Repsol Fortis Bank Comprar objetivo 31,00 EUR
> Iberia Fortis Bank Comprar objetivo 2,66 EUR
> ...



creo que carpatos saco un estudio hace años de que hubiera pasado si se hubiera hecho justo lo contrario de lo que deicen las agencias


creo que se ganaba bastante


----------



## otropepito (12 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> En el intradia nooooo



Ok, es correcto, el 23 de enero para ser exacto.


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Casi casi logran el 8200, para estar contentos no?, el mismo maquillaje de siempre. Cuando un maquillaje ha servido? o ustedes han visto algún anciano sin arrugas?


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2009)

ANA.MC 88,55 € -0,06% -0,05 

No es que me preocupara mucho, pero hay que tener fe.......


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Ok, es correcto, el 23 de enero para ser exacto.



Fue cuando el SAN toco los 5, despues el tio botin dio los resultados..... y a desvirtuar todo.


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Parece que ya nos vamos recuperando, pero ojo al boquete que hemos dejado hoy, que va a traer cola. Al principio de la tarde decía que, o bien corregíamos esta tarde, o bien que la tendencia bajista iba a ser muy fuerte y me da que va a ser esta última la que mande.

Resumiendo, nos vamos al guano y sin piedad.


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que ya nos vamos recuperando, pero ojo al boquete que hemos dejado hoy, que va a traer cola. Al principio de la tarde decía que, o bien corregíamos esta tarde, o bien que la tendencia bajista iba a ser muy fuerte y me da que va a ser esta última la que mande.
> 
> Resumiendo, nos vamos al guano y sin piedad.



Han mandado al 8200 sin efectivos, porque saben que es una guerra perdida de antemano. Toca bajar de 8000 y una vez allí ya veremos; lo demás es el día siguiente de la noche anterior.


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2009)

pues no hemos roto nada todavia, el Stoxx estaba peor hace 2 semana por debajo de los 2000.

Estamos en la parte baja del canal bajista, nada mas. Yo hoy he cerrado mis cortos. los abrire si se superan soportes, sino pues a esperarlos mas arriba. Es la tercera vez que chocamos contra el canal, desde inicios de año.


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2009)

Esto es solamente, para que creen el bad bank asumiendo los activos depreciados de los bancos.

Olvidaros de más gaitas, que Obama no suelta la pasta.............pues te hundimos el mercado.......... que la sueltas.............. pues entonces se recupera.

Show me the money!!!!!


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> pues no hemos roto nada todavia, el Stoxx estaba peor hace 2 semana por debajo de los 2000.
> 
> Estamos en la parte baja del canal bajista, nada mas. Yo hoy he cerrado mis cortos. los abrire si se superan soportes, sino pues a esperarlos mas arriba. Es la tercera vez que chocamos contra el canal, desde inicios de año.




El boquete al que me refiero es al de 4 días bajando sin parar y con correcciones mínimas en lateral, eso merece algo más de corrección que un lateral, por eso ahora nos estamos recuperando fuerte. Por otra parte el Stoxx hace 2 semanas estuvo por debajo de 2200, no por debajo de 2000, en noviembre también estuvimos por debajo de 2200 un día.

Yo tengo ahora mismo un objetivo para el Stoxx en 2070-2050, ya veremos si se cumple, pero todo apunta a que, al menos, superaremos mínimos de noviembre.


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder,

Se me había ido el dedo, con los 2200. recuerda que estas bajadas, vienen de la subida que tuvimos de la barrida de cachalotes que tuvimos a finales de la semana pasada, recuerda que el SP subio 5% en 2 días.


----------



## chollero (12 Feb 2009)

y debajo del guano que hay? por que creo que nos vamos directos

saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Feb 2009)

chollero dijo:


> y debajo del guano que hay? por que creo que nos vamos directos
> 
> saludos



EL APOCALIPSIS


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Feb 2009)

Lo que esta claro es que nos vamos a pique,a traspasar los minimosdel mes pasado,la cuestion es cuando y de que forma.
Puede ser como hace unos dias,mas de una semana bajando lentamente,pero bajando,o con un par de dias a lo bestia como aquel Viernes de Octubre que parecia que se acaba el mundo y llegaba el corralito : para esto ultimo tendria que haber una quiebra de una empresa grande o una gran mala noticia.
Pero seguramente sea un desangramiento lento y largo.


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2009)

chollero dijo:


> y debajo del guano que hay? por que creo que nos vamos directos
> 
> saludos



Quien te ha dicho, que este mundo no pueda ser el infierno de otro mundo....


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2009)

Competencia impone duras condiciones a Gas Natural para comprar Fenosa | elmundo.es


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Que risa da preguntar si vamos o no vamos al guano cuando estamos metidos hasta los sobacos


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2009)

¿quien no ha palmado pelas en estas dos sesiones?


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Competencia impone duras condiciones a Gas Natural para comprar Fenosa | elmundo.es



Pues yo no le veo las duras condiciones.

De cepsa e Indra se iba a deshacer.

2000 MW son 3 ciclos combinados, y al precio del pool esta por los suelos, sumado a que no se preveen inversiones debido a que la capacidad va a caer...

Los clientes de gas era lo mas normal, pero no le han hecho deshacerse de ni un metro de distribución.

Y lo mas importante, no le hacen ceder capacidad de los contratos de Union Fenosa. Union Fenosa tiene buenos contratos en egipto, junto con los metaneros, las regasificadora de sagunto + lo de gas natural.

Total, que por 3 centrales, tienes el monopolio del gas que entra tanto por gaseoducto como por barco. y toda la distribución.

Los de Eni estaban como locos por pillar tubos en distribución...... toma en los morros.


Y


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Guapo ese DJ eh!!! Lateral a ninguna parte. Si se mueve dinero será para visitar mazmorras, y pensar que hay gente pagando por ello. (por visitar mazmorras claro, sadomaso? 
(CHICA: papí TIM, dame duro. TIM: Toma un millon quinientos mil millones para que compres más latex))


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿quien no ha palmado pelas en estas dos sesiones?




Servidor! aunque hay que decir que hoy no he entrado porque no me fiaba un pelo, todo se ha dado la vuelta y tenía los análisis en mantillas.

Si no tengo un análisis que me permita ver claro todo lo que va a pasar no entro, a mi lo de tener fe no me va cuando tengo dinero dentro del mercado.


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Ese es mi Mulder!!!!, que me llamó torero de salón, o así, pero no ha predicado con el ejemplo.


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

bueno, el SP se quiere agarrar a los 820
¿tendremos mañana una réplica de lo que pasó el viernes 7?


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

El noviembre 7 tuvo su 20N


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

Próximos dividendos
gentileza de El Blog de WallStreet


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2009)

Muy buenas:

Solo queria hacer una preguntilla a la gente del foro...

Estaba mirando los valores del Dow Jones,y veo que el Bank of America vale aproximadamente 1/10 de lo que valia hace un año :

Esta en quiebra? O es el sector bancario el que esta hundido,y vamos a ver a Santander y BBVA en esos niveles? a 2 euros? 
Seria algo increible de ver,desde luego...


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Ese es mi Mulder!!!!, que me llamó torero de salón, o así, pero no ha predicado con el ejemplo.




Que no haya entrado hoy no quiere decir que no entre el resto de días, ayer si entré y me gané mi dinerito, aunque con el lateral que había fue tirando a mediocre, anteayer fue un estupendo día para mi sistema.

Mañana también toca, el análisis ya está hecho, aunque acabo de recordar que tengo un fleco pendiente, voy a ver.


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Muy buenas:
> 
> Solo queria hacer una preguntilla a la gente del foro...
> 
> ...




Se rumoreaba esta misma tarde que estaba en quiebra, pero nadie ha salido a confirmarlo ni desmentirlo, al SAN y al BBVA ya les tocará el turno.


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

nos caemos...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2009)

joder, el Santander en mayo otro dividendo,

esas acciones pa arriba ya


----------



## Condor (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Que no haya entrado hoy no quiere decir que no entre el resto de días, ayer si entré y me gané mi dinerito, aunque con el lateral que había fue tirando a mediocre, anteayer fue un estupendo día para mi sistema.
> 
> Mañana también toca, el análisis ya está hecho, aunque acabo de recordar que tengo un fleco pendiente, voy a ver.



Revisa bien, que hasta el rabo todo es toro. Yo haré mi apuesta en cuanto lo tenga claro.


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Revisa bien, que hasta el rabo todo es toro. Yo haré mi apuesta en cuanto lo tenga claro.




Yo creí que ya lo tenías más que claro


----------



## Jucari (12 Feb 2009)

Bueno...se termino la jornada laboral.....total para no hacer nada, no se para que salgo a la calle.....

Yo me esperaba mas sangre hoy en el Ibex....puto maquillaje!!!!....

Uops el S&P cerca de romper el 812?????.....no si azkuna tenía razon en su previsión...siguiente parada 800....

Y el Dow a menos de 200 puntos de mínimos.....bufff....


----------



## Jucari (12 Feb 2009)

Dow	7,730.06	-209.47	-2.64%
Nasdaq	1,503.52	-26.98	-1.76%
S&P 500	811.81	-21.93	-2.63%

Rotos los 812....a ver donde vamos ahora....


----------



## Misterio (12 Feb 2009)

810 de mínimo, hay buen muro ahí por lo visto.


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> 810 de mínimo, hay buen muro ahí por lo visto.




Hay piedra en 810, pero ha parado realmente en 808, donde hay otra piedra, me parece que el camino al 800 está dificil aun. Yo creo que el lunes llegaremos y lo pasaremos casi como mantequilla, no creo que antes.

Aunque todo puede pasar, hablo de lo probable.


----------



## Kujire (12 Feb 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Muy buenas:
> 
> Solo queria hacer una preguntilla a la gente del foro...
> 
> ...



La realidad en US y en España es diferente y no comparable, ... aunque dale tiempo y veremos. El sector bancario en US, como tú lo mencionas, está en quiebra desde hace tiempo, de hecho los fondos TARP no se usaron para su cometido original, compra de AAFF, sino que directamente se optó por capitalizar a los bancos y garantizar sus deudas. Hank Paulson no los usó en su forma orginal, porque se dió cuenta que lo único que había en los balances de los bancos era "caca de la vaca" y como aún piensa en su país y no quería pasar a la historia como el hombre que arruinó a sus compatriotas por una bolsa de "caca de la vaca" decidió invertir en los bancos quebrados para salvarlos hasta que el marrón le llegase al siguiente presidente. 

El problema que veo yo, es que creo que la gente en España confunde las causas de la crisis aki y en España, y creen que es todo el monte es orégano(o caca de la vaca) y no lo es, cada uno tiene su propia caca que limpiar, y son diferentes las causas de por qué esa caca está por toda la economía. ZP creo que está haciendo un gran trabajo para confundir a la gente.

Siento estar hoy tan escatológica .... la cotización de BAC representa la inseguridad de no saber cuanta caca tiene en su balance, porque quebrado está. Aún quebrada, BAC posee activos ... un avión .... BAC se puede vender por partes ... posee la división de inversión de Merrill .... aún dá para 20 cents


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hay piedra en 810, pero ha parado realmente en 808, donde hay otra piedra, me parece que el camino al 800 está dificil aun. Yo creo que el lunes llegaremos y lo pasaremos casi como mantequilla, no creo que antes.
> 
> Aunque todo puede pasar, hablo de lo probable.




El lunes no abren los americanos, asi que complicado. 
Que a mi me da igual, estoy fuera del mercado hasta el martes. Salvo con acciona, pero eso es otra inversión.

Si superamos mañana, el finde abra tiron de orejas de Obama a TIM, dicen que el lunes pueden aprobar el plan y dar explicaciones...


----------



## Lupo (12 Feb 2009)

crack dijo:


> Dios te oiga... aunque... ¿no te habrás confundido unos 7000 puntos?



Juas juas. Perdona pero tienes toda la razón del mundo, en que estaré yo pensando.
bueno al final fue de unos 8200.


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

creo que este es uno de esos fines de semana que no hay que quedarse vendidos el viernes


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> El lunes no abren los americanos, asi que complicado.
> Que a mi me da igual, estoy fuera del mercado hasta el martes. Salvo con acciona, pero eso es otra inversión.
> 
> Si superamos mañana, el finde abra tiron de orejas de Obama a TIM, dicen que el lunes pueden aprobar el plan y dar explicaciones...




Es cierto, pues entonces lo vamos a ver hoy porque mañana toca rebote si o si.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Si superamos mañana, el finde *abra *tiron de orejas de Obama a TIM, dicen que el lunes pueden aprobar el plan y dar explicaciones...



habrá, habrá


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2009)

me fustigo 100 veces.... HABRAAAAAAAAAAA

ponerme un nelson!!!!


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Hale, superrebote!

No se vayan todavía, aun hay más!


----------



## Jucari (12 Feb 2009)

Joder...ha subido 0,5% en un plisplas......parece el calvo de la sexta ..."si parpadean se lo van a perder"...


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hale, superrebote!
> 
> No se vayan todavía, aun hay más!



jajajaja...........de los de barrer cachalotes!!!


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

*Aquí os traigo la agenda para mañana VIERNES 13-II-09*

INDICADORES



PIB Alemania. Estimación: -1.7%. Dato Previo: -0.5%. 08:00

PIB Francia. Estimación: -1.5%. Dato Previo: 0.1%. 08:50

PIB Italia. Estimación: -2.7%. Dato Previo: -0.9%. 09:00

IPC España. Dato Previo: 1.4%. 09:00

Confianza U.Michigan EE.UU. Estimación: 61.5. Dato Previo: 61.2. 16:00



* Reunión G7. Viernes y sábado



RESULTADOS



ThyssenKrupp. Estimación: 0.54 eur/acn

Air France-Klm. Estimación: 0.15 eur/acn

Enel Spa. Estimación: 0.125 eur/acn

Abercrombie & Fitch. Estimación: 0.95 dól/acn. Dato Previo: 2.40 dól/acn

Pepsico. Estimación: 0.88 dól/acn. Dato Previo: 0.80 dól/acn



* Dividendo Catalana Occidente. Estimación: 0.10 eur/acn


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

no, si a este paso acaba en positivo...


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hale, superrebote!
> 
> No se vayan todavía, aun hay más!



Hay veces que me dejas maravillado.......

quien no se moja, no falla.

Lo del viernes pasado fue de escandalo


----------



## luisfernando (12 Feb 2009)

el dow tiene donde tiene que estar, y continuara para abajo, hasta llegar a los 4000 incluso menos, sobretodo tras las quiebra de GM, FORD, Chyrsler, y Por supuesto, CITIGROUP.
queda muy poco para que veamos un acontecimiento historico, lo que esta pasando ahora mismo son cortinas de humo, todas las medidas de seguridad, campos de concentracion, leyes antimanifestaciones, etc.. son planificadas desde antes:

PROBLEMA-REACCION-SOLUCION

IBEX 35 & DOW & SP 500 iran al Infierno muy pronto...


----------



## Misterio (12 Feb 2009)

Que excusa toca hoy para esta subida en 10 minutos?.


----------



## luisfernando (12 Feb 2009)

subida?? esta en minimos ahora mismo


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Un ejecutivo de la 'City' londinense ha sido arrestado en el curso de la investigación de un presunto fraude de 40 millones de libras (45 millones de euros), que representaría el caso más importante de los registrados en Reino Unido hasta ahora durante la crisis. La detención del operador Terry Freeman se produjo el pasado lunes en su propia residencia personal, situada en Essex. Detectives de la Unidad contra el Crimen de la Policía Económica de la City se prensentaron en la vivienda, así como en las oficinas, para incautar un amplio volumen de documentación. Por el momento Freeman, que dirigía GFX Capital Markets, ha sido puesto en libertad bajo fianza tras el interrogatorio en el que participó el pasado lunes, que motivó que las fuerzas de seguridad recomendasen a los inversores en la compañía que informen en caso de estar preocupados por su dinero


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

luisfernando, pequeño padawan, te queda mucho ¿habéis visto el ibex35? por leer...


----------



## Jucari (12 Feb 2009)

Quizas sea...

Ver archivo adjunto 8509


----------



## Misterio (12 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> subida?? esta en minimos ahora mismo



Que vives en Canarias y vas con una hora de retraso no me digas más.


----------



## Jucari (12 Feb 2009)

La manita de Dios...nos llevara a caminos inescrutables...


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Hay veces que me dejas maravillado.......
> 
> quien no se moja, no falla.
> 
> Lo del viernes pasado fue de escandalo




Hay más, quien se moja y falla, mejora.

No hay nada como hacer el ridículo delante de todo el mundo para mejorar.

Solo es un consejo, no se me vayan a disfrazar de lagarterana


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Que vives en Canarias y vas con una hora de retraso no me digas más.



jajajajaja............ 

Como me dice un inversor canario "piñita asada, piñita mamada"


----------



## luisfernando (12 Feb 2009)

misterio ,sera el puto bloomberg de ONO, que te repiten las noticias 1000000 veces al dia.

chamaleon, sigo el foro desde hace tiempo pero no entiendo mucho de materia, solo tengo una PRIMICIA, para vosotros, mis fuentes son mas importantes que incluso Mulder (con permiso  )
pero como os digo, pronto lo descubrireis y lo vivireis en directo


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

825 el SP, un poco más y llegamos a 830, y entonces se puede disparar arriba...

creo que desde ahora te llamaremos luisfer


----------



## luisfernando (12 Feb 2009)

como querais  tengo 20 años solo, y no tengo mucha idea, ire aprendiendo poco a poco, jeje
pero mis fuentes son muy fiables y se cumplen a rajatabla, ya veremos


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2009)

Muchas gracias por tus revelaciones, nos puedes adelantar "en exclusiva" cuando tu lo decidas. XD

Por otro lado.... nuestro DJ va a terminar en VERDE.....


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

luisfer 
¿puedes hacerte una foto con camisa blanca y rayas grises, corbata amarilla y chaqueta gris? 

algo asi como esto:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Feb 2009)

ACOJONANTE el DJ,aqui ni previsiones,ni pollas en vinagre esto es incontrolable


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> 825 el SP, un poco más y llegamos a 830, y entonces se puede disparar arriba...
> 
> creo que desde ahora te llamaremos luisfer




En 831.5 está el gap del S&P y aun no se ha cerrado, esta es la cuestión del rebote. Pero ya verán como mañana nos dan la excusa de mal pagador, como siempre.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Feb 2009)

Sobre cuándo vencen los futuros, aquí tenéis un calendario de 2009 (Mulder, compáralo con las fases de la luna que la cosa también tiene tela  )

El Blog de WallStreet: Calendario de Bolsas: USA, CME, M. Continuo, MEFF y EUREX 2008-2009

¿Alguno sabe de algún calendario de fechas de las reuniones del BCE?, ¿son periódicas?, ¿hay fechas concretas en las que se decide si se cambian los tipos de interés?


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> misterio ,sera el puto bloomberg de ONO, que te repiten las noticias 1000000 veces al dia.
> 
> chamaleon, sigo el foro desde hace tiempo pero no entiendo mucho de materia, solo tengo una PRIMICIA, para vosotros, mis fuentes son mas importantes que incluso Mulder (con permiso  )
> pero como os digo, pronto lo descubrireis y lo vivireis en directo



Bienvenido Luisfer,

Sin acritud, que aqui estamos para pasarlo bien y perder pasta. Todo se dice desde el cariño.

cualquier opinión en bien recibida, y si no te gusta, la catalogas de sentimiento contrario. Es mucho mejor que la politica....


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

A ésto se le llama barrer hamijos... :

Ahora queda el picado con tirabuzón p'alante... 

Saludos


----------



## Jucari (12 Feb 2009)

Luisfer....

Bienvenido...pero dejame que te cuente que los comentarios que difundimos intentamos corroborarlos y demostrarlos con echos....eso de saltar y decir que va ha haber un cataclismo sin razonar y sin fuentes...no es el camino...

No es una crítica es una simple apreciación..


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A ésto se le llama barrer hamijos... :
> 
> Ahora queda el picado con tirabuzón p'alante...
> 
> Saludos



Es la famosa escoba de cachalotes......


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

pues tienes razón mulder, ha cerrado el gap y ahora lucha por sostenerse
¿lo conseguirá?


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

¿Sabeis lo que acabo de cenar...? 







¿



Verdurita fresca con un poquito de atún del la despensa..., lonchafina hamijos... 




Saludos


----------



## Kujire (12 Feb 2009)

pues parece que al final vamos a hacer un lateral eh?  ... hombres de poca fé ....

eso si, el ibex ta muuuu caro, como lo greengos no suben,... los godos bajan


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

increible, acabamos en positivo

INCREIBLE


----------



## luisfernando (12 Feb 2009)

1 funademento, el Citigroup tiene activos toxicos tantos que el gobierno no podra hacerse cargo de el, ni con el plan nuevo ,ni con ningun otro, sencillamente le queda poco de vida.
a GM, cuando llega la ayuda de Obama, el lunes?? ya veremos como siga asin


----------



## Jucari (12 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Sabeis lo que acabo de cenar...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



INSENSATO!!!!!


Una lata de atún menos en la despensa????....que despilfarro!!!!!....


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

luisfe, sin la foto no te creemos...


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> pues parece que al final vamos a hacer un lateral eh?  ... hombres de poca fé ....
> 
> eso si, el ibex ta muuuu caro, como lo greengos no suben,... los godos bajan



Para romper los 800 es porque quiebra alguno de los grandes.....


----------



## luisfernando (12 Feb 2009)

subire una jajaja


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> increible, acabamos en positivo
> 
> INCREIBLE




¿Por qué le hiciste caso a Mulder tonuel...? :o

esas gamesass, esos repsolesss... ESTÁN APUNTITO DE DESPEGAR TONUEL......!!!! :


----------



## un marronazo (12 Feb 2009)

joder, es la mano de todas las noches


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

yo me mojo, mañana hacemos una montaña rusa completa


----------



## Jucari (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder....


Te lo has ganado.....




Ver archivo adjunto 8511


----------



## luisfernando (12 Feb 2009)

por ahora esta...
bueno sabeis que Nethanyahu esta apunto de ganar en Israel? coaliccion extrema derecha... que hara obama? sacar del armario a otro Madoff Israeli? o seguir en buenas relaciones con esta??

alguien me puede decir cuantos empleado tiene GM en EEUU??


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> alguien me puede decir cuantos empleado tiene GM en EEUU??





ahora mismo demasiados... :o


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

Obama eyes home loan subsidies in rescue plan: sources - Yahoo! Finance
Obama eyes home loan subsidies in rescue plan: sources


ha subido desde esta noticia aprox



pese a todo, es un rebote desde 7700, meramente tecnico, el que crea que esto está acabado, esta en un error


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pese a todo, es un rebote desde 7700, meramente tecnico, el que crea que esto está acabado, esta en un error




¿Qué compramos mañana...? :




Saludos


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> por ahora esta...
> bueno sabeis que Nethanyahu esta apunto de ganar en Israel? coaliccion extrema derecha... que hara obama? sacar del armario a otro Madoff Israeli? o seguir en buenas relaciones con esta??
> 
> alguien me puede decir cuantos empleado tiene GM en EEUU??



Quien te ha contado todas esta noticias, son primicias!!!

El petroleo ya ha caido.....a 35


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Qué compramos mañana...? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mañana?

dejame que mire...


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Aquí uno se despista 15 minutos y hay tres páginas más llenas de comentarios, si es que no soportamos bien los rebotes en este hilo 

Jucari: las leonas me gustan más cuando son menos 'dificiles' de ver.

Tonuel: ya sabes, hamijo, la ensalada es sana y vivirás muchos años 

chameleon: no solo lo conseguirá, es que mañana tiene que arrancar de muy arriba para proceder a la próxima bajada, donde, esta vez si, romperemos los 800.

Jucari: La montaña rusa de hoy nadie se la esperaba. Aunque yo veia que no cerraban gap y me quedaba muy extrañado, luego he visto que el Stoxx ha subido 15 puntos en 2 minutos y ya me ha quedado claro. Tienes un post de esos que solo puedes ver tu.

Mañana rebote al alza en Europa para estar fuertes y de buen ver, que los gringos nos quieren llevar a un sitio para presentarnos a un tal Lúcifer.


----------



## luisfernando (12 Feb 2009)

y como repercutiria que esta fuese a la quiebra???

pff no me lo quiero ni imaginar, todo planificado desde hace tiempo y no os dais cuenta.

el petroleo esta tan bajo para perjudicar a Rusia, Brezinsky es el asesor de Obama, le interesa esto mucho a EEUU, Rusia tiene mucho Petroleo y si es barato pues pierde muchisimo dinero, ahora mismo el beneficiado es China; hoy mismo acabamos de ver que China es la que mejor esta situada en estos 40 dias de 2009, por algo sera...petroleo superbarato para ellos.


una pregunta para el sabio de la clase, a que reunion acudio el año pasado en verano, cuando apenas se "conocia" demasiado, Thimothy Geyther???


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Qué compramos mañana...? :










*Mañana te toca ir a comprar más verdura y latas de atún... *




Fdo: Nelson


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

tonuel, yo no compraria iberia, por ejemplo...

y pescanova y pastor estan muy castigados, cualquiera sabe!!

igual iberdrola mañana da una alegria! y de los bancos igual el mejor es bkt



pero hoy han roto soporte como 50 compañias, asi que al loro:
Infomercados.com Actualidad. Alarmas intrada


pero si quieres emocion para arriba o para abajo, compra BDL


----------



## luisfernando (12 Feb 2009)

cierra el dow en -0.30%

ya estan gastando los 789000 millones?? para eso que lo acaben en positivo...


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pero si quieres emocion para arriba o para abajo, compra BDL



¿ Barón de ley ???? :


Estamos locos o qué...!!! :


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

mirate el grafico... a largo... o rebota o la oxtia es mayor


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> pff no me lo quiero ni imaginar, todo planificado desde hace tiempo y no os dais cuenta.




Yo creo que si, porque eso llevo tiempo diciendolo por este hilo.



> el petroleo esta tan bajo para perjudicar a Rusia, Brezinsky es el asesor de Obama, le interesa esto mucho a EEUU, Rusia tiene mucho Petroleo y si es barato pues pierde muchisimo dinero, ahora mismo el beneficiado es China; hoy mismo acabamos de ver que China es la que mejor esta situada en estos 40 dias de 2009, por algo sera...petroleo superbarato para ellos.




¿y no será porque Rusia esta pasando sus reservas a euros? Si quieren joder a los rusos les bastaría con comprar dólares en el Forex, total ellos tienen la máquina de imprimir.



> una pregunta para el sabio de la clase, a que reunion acudio el año pasado en verano, cuando apenas se "conocia" demasiado, Thimothy Geyther???




¿con los chinos? gugel es tu hamijo!

edito: bienvenido que no lo he dicho, no la tomes a mal con la gente de aquí, solo nos divertimos un rato contándonos chistes bestias


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mirate el grafico... a largo... o rebota o la oxtia es mayor





Tengo pinta de éstos...??? 












Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

hablamos en unos dias...


----------



## luisfernando (12 Feb 2009)

no lo puede pasar a euros, sencillamente, porque al dolar le queda muy poco de vida, en que repercute los planes billonarios de Geyther?? en la hiperinflacion descontrolada, donde el dolar no podra resistir mas..os habeis pensado de verdad lo que podemos vivir? no me imagino la gente como reaccionaria con lo moralistas que son por alli...

por cierto, no fue en China la reunion que digo..pero si esta es verdad es mas que interesante tambien

tal vez te suene el club bilderberg??? valla casualidad, que acuda hace una año y ahora tenga un papel tan importante-demoledor, papel no para solucionar, sino para empeorar


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> os habeis pensado de verdad lo que podemos vivir?




Aquí todos conocemos los informes GEAB y demás... menuda novedad... 


Global Europe Anticipation Bulletin


Mañana compraré a primera hora... sólo se vive una vez hamijo... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> por cierto, no fue en China la reunion que digo..pero si esta es verdad es mas que interesante tambien
> 
> tal vez te suene el club bilderberg??? valla casualidad, que acuda hace una año y ahora tenga un papel tan importante-demoledor, papel no para solucionar, sino para empeorar




La verdad es que lo de china me lo he inventado, como eran olimpiadas el verano pasado y hablabas de chinos me dije dos más dos... 

Lo de Bilderberg lo sabía de Obama, pero no me extraña que el otro hubiera ido también.


----------



## Jucari (12 Feb 2009)

Como veis los repsoles????...es que estan para meterse...creo que esta demasiado castigada estos días....Aunque....meterse ahora es para valientes como donpepito o chamaleon...Tonuel...tu tb eres un valiente consumiendo tus propias reservas....


----------



## luisfernando (12 Feb 2009)

Official 2008 Bilderberg Participant List

USA "Geithner, Timothy F. " "President and CEO, Federal Reserve Bank of New York

y no solo el, si te das cuenta, todos los elegidos por el son del bilderberg y CFR, su mujer la primera, super importante y no como la tachan de ama de casa.

otros años no han tenido tantos "jefazos" al lado del presidente, ahora porque si? 

pues sencillamente van hacer algo, sobretodo con el dolar

por cierto, bernake y paulson tambien fueron....


----------



## chameleon (12 Feb 2009)

repsol nyse está a 17,97
osea, que rep ejpain mañana se pone a 14,04 fácil
yo estoy por poner una orden a ver si entra, venta a 14,06 y fuera
le saco 30 centimillos

hoy hemos visto los 808 del SP y estoy un poco asustado
la subida ha sido demasiado rápida, seguramente pase lo que han dicho azkuna y mulder, montaña rusa viendo otra vez los mínimos de hoy

y nadie quiere quedarse vendido un finde tan largo


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

no es tiempo para entrar y salir con miucha pasta... no sabemos como va a quedar esta semana aun


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> repsol nyse está a 17,97
> osea, que rep ejpain mañana se pone a 14,04 fácil
> yo estoy por poner una orden a ver si entra, venta a 14,06 y fuera
> le saco 30 centimillos
> ...




Mañana toca guano... pero no podemos dejar pasar esas plusvalias matinales hamijos... 



Saludos


----------



## Jucari (12 Feb 2009)

Tonuel....no es por nada....pero mira lo que me zampado yo ha cargo de la empresa este mediodía....

Ver archivo adjunto 8521


Es que es de delito estar en el Pais Basco y no comerte uno...

Vender...no vendo una mierda....pero que comilonas.....


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

cune -6% facturacion



Diario digital: La Rioja | www.rioja2.com
Más de 30 bodegas de la DOC Rioja están en venta 




> “Se vende bodega de Rioja. Capacidad total de 12 millones de litros. 2.000.000 de botellas en botellero de Reserva. Parque de 16.000 barricas de roble americano y francés. Marcas conocidas, 50% de sus ventas son de vino embotellado en Reserva y Gran Reserva, 70% de sus ventas en el extranjero y 50% de ellas en Inglanterra. Superficie total de la bodega 18.000 metros cuadrados. Muy bien situada en plena zona enoturística”. El comprador interesado se pone en contacto con Catavinum. La empresa se asegura de que el futuro comprador es serio y se convierte en mediador con el anunciante. Una vez que se produce el encuentro entre ambos, las gestiones de Catavinum finalizan.
> 
> Según Jorge Martínez, responsable de Catavinum, el precio de una bodega anunciada en su página web, puede oscilar desde los 600.000 euros hasta el millón. Hace unos meses se conocía la noticia de que el Grupo Pernod Ricard ponía en venta las bodegas Domecq. Entre ellas hay cuatro riojanas: Juan Alcorta, AGE, Ysios y Domecq. El grupo Pernod Ricard posee otras marcas de bebidas alcohólicas como Havana Club o Chivas y adquirió las bodegas de vino en 2005. Ahora quiere hacerse con la empresa Absolut que comercializa vodka.
> 
> Pernod Ricard y otras empresas fuertes se marcharán y los vitivinicultores y bodegueros que se queden tendrán que afrontar importantes retos para salir adelante en un sector en plena recesión económica.



jucari, que vende usted?


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder, ¿la plataforma de interdin que tal va? 




Jucari dijo:


> Vender...no vendo una mierda....pero que comilonas.....




El mantelito que te gastas no tiene precio, i el allioli muy profesionah... 


Saludos


----------



## Jucari (12 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> cune -6% facturacion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Azkuna...soy representante de Hidráulica, Neumática y Rodamientos...FAG, JOUCOMATIC, DUPLOMÁTIC...ETC...


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

y por donde anda mañana o pasado? para recomendarle algun sitio


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> repsol nyse está a 17,97
> osea, que rep ejpain mañana se pone a 14,04 fácil
> yo estoy por poner una orden a ver si entra, venta a 14,06 y fuera
> le saco 30 centimillos
> ...




El rebote europeo se ha quedado un poco más atrás del S&P, eso significa que mañana hay que recotar diferencias porque tenemos que estar altos para recibir a los gringos en su apertura. Ellos se pasarán la mañana de lateral, como siempre, pero con la ventaja de ir ya por delante, cuando abran nos sincronizaremos en un abrazo bajista. 

La caida no tendrá precedentes, pero es posible que no la veamos en toda su extensión hasta el martes, mañana deberíamos acabar sobre los mínimos de hoy.

Durante la apertura gringa deberíamos estar sobre los 843 del S&P y los 2281 del Stoxx.

El lunes, como estaremos solo los europeos, podríamos hacer un recorrido lateral-alcista, desde los mínimos de hoy (o mañana) hasta el 2236 del Stoxx.


----------



## Jucari (12 Feb 2009)

Pues mañana de camino a Barcelona, pero de aqui 2 semanas vuelvo para Donosti, ya que voy a ULMA y a Rochman que se han juntado ha principios de año....

Y no me llames de usted!!!!....por dios...que mal me suena....


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

mmm ULMA, si ulma cotizase en bolsa seria de las importantes... mondragon, pero tiene como cien divisiones!! jeje


por cierto, les he hecho algun curro...


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

Se retira el candidato de Obama a secretario de Comercio

El senador republicano Judd Gregg, seleccionado por el presidente de Estados Unidos, Barack Obama, como secretario de Comercio, ha retirado su candidatura por no estar de acuerdo con la política de la administración y el programa de estímulo económico sobre el que votará el Congreso.
El anterior candidato de Obama para ese mismo puesto, Bill Richardson, también retiró su nombre por una investigación que podría implicarle.


----------



## Jucari (12 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mmm ULMA, si ulma cotizase en bolsa seria de las importantes... mondragon, pero tiene como cien divisiones!! jeje
> 
> 
> por cierto, les he hecho algun curro...



Es impresionante....ULMA...creo que es una empresa como la copa de un pino...ha principios de año absorvió a Rochman uno de los mayores fabricantes de maquinaria para mineria de España, eso te da idea el volumen...

Hace tiempo que trabajo con ellos, tengo en previsión una producción de mecanismos para fabricarles en China para su división de Packaging, ya veremos el volumen de compra es muy grande y no se si mi empresa tiene la capcidad para absorverlo, estoy en tratos con otras empresas para dividirlo entre 3...

Si entro....me forro....

Tengo que alimentar a mi pequeñin/a...dentro de poco....


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder, ¿la plataforma de interdin que tal va?




Pues quitando algún problema muy muy esporádico, trabajas directamente sobre el libro de órdenes marcando el precio que quieres, puedes dar órdenes a mercado, limitadas y con stop, por arriba o por abajo.

En los futuros puedes ver 20 líneas de la profundidad de mercado, en los CFD's suelen ser cinco y en los futuros norteamericanos, divisas, petroleo y demás, solo el precio de compra y venta actual.

Al principio es algo liosa, como todas, aunque esta es algo proclive a cometer errores y hay que andar con cuidado (a mi me ha sucedido alguna vez). Pero si te acostumbras te puede llegar a gustar, también es algo hipnótica, te quedas como tonto mirando los precios y a veces lo cierro porque lo correcto es mirar el gráfico.

No tienen gráficos incluidos y todo va por web sin java ni ostias (esto si que me gusta porque es menos carga para tu ordenador), las garantías intradía siempre son la mitad de las oficiales hasta media hora antes del cierre en todos los productos que se cotizan.

Una pega que tiene es que con una cuenta todo se 'acumula', es decir, tu compras un futuro largo, pero luego quieres comprar otro futuro corto, pues esto te haría quedarte fuera del mercado porque uno anula al otro. No puedes poner órdenes independientes en el mismo futuro o CFD y luego ir cerrándolas independientemente, pero con mi operativa a mi esto me da igual.

Más claro que esto es entrar y verlo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Feb 2009)

supongo que sabrá que a la gente de mondragon y asi, no le gusta mucho los trajes... que creen mas en la persona...

un dia con los jefazos... nos dijeron eso... por cierto, ya puede hacerse de la real sociedad...


y por cierto, el txuleton este para 2 , dnd es? q buena pinta


----------



## Jucari (12 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> supongo que sabrá que a la gente de mondragon y asi, no le gusta mucho los trajes... que creen mas en la persona...
> 
> un dia con los jefazos... nos dijeron eso... por cierto, ya puede hacerse de la real sociedad...



Eso tienes toda la razón....con el jefe de compras y el jefe administrativo...en plan campechano total....por cierto...los Cules tenemos un cariño especial a la Real Sociedad...es como nuestro 2º equipo...


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Tengo que alimentar a mi pequeñin/a...dentro de poco....




Con esos chuletones que te tragas igual el médico te hace las ecografías a ti


----------



## Jucari (12 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Con esos chuletones que te tragas igual el médico te hace las ecografías a ti



jajajajaajajjaja....por dios...el colesterol por las nubes....


----------



## Condor (13 Feb 2009)

Bienvenidos al happy day, pero recuerden que hay que volver a la realidad más pronto que tarde.


----------



## carvil (13 Feb 2009)

Buenos dias 


Nikkei 7,779.40 + 74.04


Vaya recuperación ayer en USA


----------



## carvil (13 Feb 2009)

Morgan Stanley empeora su recomendación sobre el sector bancario español y dice que 2009 "será un año muy dificil"

Morgan Stanley ha empeorado su recomendación sobre el sector bancario español, aludiendo a que 2009 "será un año muy dificil" y en especial ha rebajado su consejo sobre Popular, Banesto, Bankinter y Sabadell. La firma ha reducido el precio objetivo de Banco Popular de 6 a 4 euros. También recortó Sabadell a 2,5 eruos desde 4,2%, redujo Banesto a 6 euros desde 9 y dejó Bankinter en 5 euros, desde 5,6. Todos tienen una recomendación de 'infraponderar'. 


Expansin.com. Diario Expansin. Lder en informacin de mercados, economica y poltica.


----------



## tonuel (13 Feb 2009)

Dentro de Sacyr a 6,44€... :




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (13 Feb 2009)

A los buenos dias!

Tras el superrebote de ayer hoy nos hemos levantado algo espesos por la resaca de la fiesta, sería factible que al final de la mañana estemos más arriba, pero no llegaremos ahí subiendo fuerte, o al menos, no demasiado fuerte.

Los objetivos no están muy lejos, así que no tiene sentido que cabalguemos cuando hay tiempo de sobra.

Todo indica que esta tarde nos volveremos a ir al guano, pero esta vez, sin rebote salvador y con fuerza para terminar en los mínimos de ayer.


----------



## carvil (13 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Tras el superrebote de ayer hoy nos hemos levantado algo espesos por la resaca de la fiesta, sería factible que al final de la mañana estemos más arriba, pero no llegaremos ahí subiendo fuerte, o al menos, no demasiado fuerte.
> 
> ...





¿Cómo ves la semana que viene?


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

Buenos días.

Vendidas GAMESA / REPSOL


----------



## Hagen (13 Feb 2009)

HOY ES VIERNES 13 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Entre las 12 y 13 abro cortos............ que luego no estoy, y no me quiero perder la fiesta

Por cierto, Acciona subiendo..... +2%


----------



## carvil (13 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Dentro de Sacyr a 6,44€... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tonuel vas a tener que incorporar a tus sellos uno nuevo de plusvalías.


----------



## chameleon (13 Feb 2009)

chicos necesito ayuda

he vendido repsol a 13,99

y los de ing me han ingresado en cuenta nómina DOS ventas
ahora mismo me han ingresado el doble de lo que invertí

he llamado a ing broker y me han comentado que todo está bien, y me han preguntado si quiero abrir un depósito...

¿insistiríais en que hay un error o compraríais acciones?
digo lo de las acciones porque eso está fuera del banco...

¿pensáis que al final ajustarán cuentas?

la verdad no sé que hacer, creo que voy a volver a llamar diciendo que hay algo mal


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> chicos necesito ayuda
> 
> he vendido repsol a 13,99
> 
> ...



Mientras no te quiten de menos...
No te preocupes que ya te lo quitaran cuando se den cuenta,si no se dan cuenta mejor


----------



## Mulder (13 Feb 2009)

carvil dijo:


> ¿Cómo ves la semana que viene?




Bastante bajista, aunque irá por fases:

- Lunes fiesta en USA, lateral-alcista.
- Martes desplome, sin mano de dios, caida libre.
- Miercoles, seguramente sigan las caidas y luego lateral-alcista de recuperación.
- Jueves, seguimos la pequeña recuperación.
- Viernes, vencimiento de futuros.

Si lo del martes se cumple, el resto de días se cumplirán (en esto también es fundamental lo que hagamos hoy), es el día sobre el que más dudas tengo porque no estoy del todo seguro que lo dejen caer, pero la verdad es que ya va tocando pasar los 800 del S&P hacia abajo de una vez, llevamos muchos rebotes sobre esa zona y sería bueno que hiciéramos lo que tenemos que hacer ya y salgamos del lateral.

Aunque por otra parte no me esperaba nuevos mínimos hasta marzo, aunque para marzo ya queda poco.

De no cumplirse lo del martes, tendríamos el enésimo rebote del gato muerto que duraría toda la semana.


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

Al final de lo van a cuadrar.... pero de momento pasa.... tu no tienes porque estar mirando la cuenta al segundo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Feb 2009)

Por cierto operar con ing es muy caro, te cobran el 0,20 o 0,25 de comision mas 5 euros cada compra venta!
En Activo Bank que tambien tiene cuenta remunerada te quitan el 0,10% sin mas comisiones,solo custodia.


----------



## Mulder (13 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> chicos necesito ayuda
> 
> he vendido repsol a 13,99
> 
> ...




Compra acciones de ING!!


----------



## Hagen (13 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> chicos necesito ayuda
> 
> he vendido repsol a 13,99
> 
> ...



No te lo gastes en chuletones....

Fuera de coña, ni lo toques...... me paso lo mismo con oficinadirecta, en la contabilidad aparecia el doble.......... yo segui invirtiendo con el doble...... y al final del día .......... me cobraban intereses de descubierto...

Al día siguiente vendi las acciones con plusvalia y en paz..... y les comente que el fallo no era mio, pero insistian en cobrarme los intereses...... me los cobraron y me pire!!!

Que les den..... los banqueros nunca pierden...... Bueno desde hace 12 meses unos cuantos.. ejejejej


----------



## chameleon (13 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Fuera de coña, ni lo toques...... me paso lo mismo con oficinadirecta, en la contabilidad aparecia el doble.......... yo segui invirtiendo con el doble...... y al final del día .......... me cobraban intereses de descubierto...



ya... :/
es mucha pasta, si cancelo cuenta y llevo a otro banco les puedo crear un problema


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

Vendidas IBERDROLA a 5,62€


----------



## Riviera (13 Feb 2009)

Dentro de endesa a 24.03


----------



## tonuel (13 Feb 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Tonuel vas a tener que incorporar a tus sellos uno nuevo de plusvalías.




Ya estoy fuera... me saltó la orden que puse de venta en 6,68... :o


Al final el breve paso de tonuel como accionista de Sacyr quedó así... 

compradas a 6,44€
vendidas a 6,64€


Esas jugosas plusvalias tonuel... campeón... 




Saludos


----------



## Hagen (13 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ya... :/
> es mucha pasta, si cancelo cuenta y llevo a otro banco les puedo crear un problema



como se notan los que estais forraros...... invertir en latas de atun y cerveza.

Ya lo decian los chinos en la revolución.

MAHOU Y ATUN

Traducion de MAO TSE TUN


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

Sacyr es más peligroso que GAMESA... felicidades!

Ahora estoy fuera... esperando IBR RENOV a 2,90€


----------



## tonuel (13 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Sacyr es más peligroso que GAMESA... felicidades!
> 
> Ahora estoy fuera... esperando IBR RENOV a 2,90€




El miedo es el mayor aliado de los leoncios hamijo... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

Cuanto dura este viaje en la montaña rusa y cuando comienza el descenso... =?=


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Feb 2009)

Buenos días 
Quiero sangre
Vaya festival ayer
Si sube un poquito más el Ibex aumentaré cortos.
Saludos


----------



## tonuel (13 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cuanto dura este viaje en la montaña rusa y cuando comienza el descenso... =?=





Echa a correr gacelilla... 










*tonuel oteando el horizonte*




Saludos


----------



## Condor (13 Feb 2009)

Uuuuyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, que mala pinta tiene esa subidilla de nada, parece el empalme de un anciano de 90 años


----------



## tonuel (13 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Uuuuyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, que mala pinta tiene esa subidilla de nada, parece el empalme de un anciano de 90 años




¿No se ha embolsado hoy plusvalias hamijo...? 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

No es un invensor cualificado... nosotros somos postgrado master JuanLuís!


----------



## chameleon (13 Feb 2009)

hoy es viernes 13...
no puede salir nada bueno
en cuanto abran los gringos nos vamos al hoyo

creo que es de los pocos días en que estamos todos deacuerdo, no?


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

Tonuel... GAMESA te está esperando... la has abandonado por otra... infiel!

Vamos a bajarla para que "entres" con placer...


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

Es posible... + push para aprobar el plan.... pero hay que vender en el día... el lunes no pinta bien!


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

De momento los resultados de IBR RENOV no están causando efecto en la cotización.... vas a entrar en IBERDROLA de nuevo Chameleon ... si nos vamos a 5,00€ ?


----------



## tonuel (13 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... GAMESA te está esperando... la has abandonado por otra... infiel!
> 
> Vamos a bajarla para que "entres" con placer...




Estoy haciendo penitencia... ayer el miedo intentó apoderarse de mi alma y tuve que huir... 


Pero hoy he vuelto mucho más fortalecido... :


A ver si aprendo a operar con cfds, que es que no me entero joder... o la plataforma de igmarkets es una mierda o yo soy un negao o ambas cosas... en fin... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

Eso son mariconadas... lo mejor es comprar y vender. XD


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

Este tipo es un cinico.... que precios han bajado?

El ministro de Trabajo e Inmigración, Celestino Corbacho, considera que el nivel del Indice de Precios al Consumo (IPC), que se situó en enero en el 0,8% en tasa interanual, la más baja en 40 años, supone un "respiro" para la economía familiar que debería animar el consumo. El titular de la cartera de Trabajo indicó que la situación económica actual tiene un primer factor de origen que se sitúa en la desconfianza entre las entidades financieras, y recordó que la incertidumbre se ha instalado en los ciudadanos, lo que ha hecho que se retraiga en consumo.


----------



## tonuel (13 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Eso son mariconadas... lo mejor es comprar y vender. XD




Ahora mismo me pondria corto en algún que otro valor del ibex y no puedo... mejor dicho... no se... :o



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (13 Feb 2009)

Iberdrola la van a poner a 5,20 por lo menos
ahí hay muchos fondos que cierran cortos
el rebote creo que será en 5, puede que entre

tal y como la están machacando se puede poner en 5,30 hoy mismo


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

Me gusta tu plan...  hay muchos optimistas en IBR RENOV, pensaban que los resultados la llevarían hasta los 3,31€ de hace unos días.

Ayer rondó los 2,92€ llevan unos días detrás de ella.

5,00€ para la matriz... es un buen punto de entrada.


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Feb 2009)

Futuros Usa en alza
Dji 7960
SP 838
Subamos a lo alto del trampolín.¿Hay agua en la piscina?


----------



## SNB4President (13 Feb 2009)

La bolsa hoy va a subir, el lunes es luna menguante y hay que aguantarlo como sea para que pueda bajar.


----------



## Mulder (13 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Eso son mariconadas... lo mejor es comprar y vender. XD




Lo que es una mariconada es darles a los leoncios la ventaja magistral de poder operar con cortos mientras tu no puedes. Desde luego la adaptación es dificil si siempre has pensado en alzas, pero no imposible.

Pudiendo operar con cortos, todos los días hay buenas oportunidades, pensando desde un lado del mercado solo verás días buenos y días malos.

También hay días laterales donde ni unos ni otros ganan o pierden, pero tampoco es mucho, esa es otra cuestión, los laterales solo son frecuentes en mercados alcistas que duran bastante en el tiempo, como era hasta hace algo más de un año.

edito: tu que te dedicas a estudiar a las agencias podrías ganar muchísimo poniéndite corto en algunos valores.


----------



## Bayne (13 Feb 2009)

¿Qué os parece Self Trade Bank como broker? Creo que alguien ha comentado alguna vez algo, pero no logro encontrarlo.


----------



## Mulder (13 Feb 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece Self Trade Bank como broker? Creo que alguien ha comentado alguna vez algo, pero no logro encontrarlo.




Resumo: Supermegacaros en comisiones.

No hay más, aunque tampoco me gusta su software.


----------



## chameleon (13 Feb 2009)

yo no se que tal es bayne :/

IBR ... creo que la podemos ver la próxima semana a 2,5
va a perder los 3 eur claramente


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Feb 2009)

Acabo de soltar la mitad de las iberdrolas que tenia de hace dias a 5,61 compradas casi a 6.... que dolorrrrrrrrrr,aun me queda otra remesa,la aguantare a ver...


----------



## chameleon (13 Feb 2009)

has hecho bien, ayer se vieron a 5,43 ...


----------



## otropepito (13 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> yo no se que tal es bayne :/
> 
> IBR ... creo que la podemos ver la próxima semana a 2,5
> va a perder los 3 eur claramente



Espera, espera, que ha anunciado que sus ganancias se han triplicado en 2008 y que son cojonudos, etc...


Iberdrola Renovables triplica su beneficio gracias a la integración de Scottish Power - Expansión.com


Edito: cagada, al parecer ha ganado menos de lo previsto


----------



## antoner (13 Feb 2009)

Gracias por el consejo de ayer chameleon, no cayó tanto, pero cayó, tenía que haber entrado para soltarlas hoy, pero tal como andaba el patio me guarde las ganas para otro día. La semana que viene la esperaré en el entorno de los 5,3. A ver si hay suerte.


----------



## wsleone (13 Feb 2009)

El republicano Judd Gregg se desvincula del puesto por no estar de acuerdo con la política de la Administración
Ha citado diferencias "irreconciliables" con al programa de estímulo de 790.000 millones de dólares y con la política sobre el censo
Obama no atina con algunos de sus fichajes. *El senador republicano Judd Gregg, seleccionado por el presidente de Estados Unidos como secretario de Comercio, ha retirado su candidatura por no estar de acuerdo con la política de la Administración.*Gregg ha citado las diferencias "irreconciliables" respecto al programa de estímulo de 790.000 millones de dólares sobre el que votará el Congreso y que ha sido la prioridad legislativa de la administración. Esta es la segunda vez que un candidato a este puesto se retira, después de que Bill Richardson decidiera no formar parte de la Administración Obama a raíz de una investigación sobre corrupción en Nuevo México, el estado del que es gobernador.
"Tenemos puntos de vista diferentes en muchas políticas clave", ha afirmado en una carta Gregg, quien fue escogido por Obama el 3 de febrero. El senador de Nueva Hampshire ha citado específicamente el paquete de estímulo, que solo ha logrado el apoyo de tres legisladores republicanos en el Senado y de ninguno en la cámara baja. La mayoría de los miembros de su partido se opone al plan, porque creen que contiene un gasto excesivo e insuficientes rebajas de impuestos.
Judd Gregg, que es el republicano de mayor rango en el Comité de Presupuestos del Senado, también ha mencionado la política sobre el censo como motivo de su renuncia.
En desacuerdo con el censo 
Poco después de anunciar la selección del senador republicano como miembro del gabinete presidencial, la administración de Obama indicó que la elaboración del censo pasaría a depender de la Casa Blanca, en lugar del departamento de Comercio. Grupos latinos y negros no querían que el censo estuviera a cargo de un republicano, pues se quejaban de que la administración anterior no había contado con exactitud su número. 
"Antes de aceptar este cargo, habíamos hablado de estas y otras diferencias potenciales, pero desgraciadamente no nos enfocamos de forma adecuada en estas inquietudes", ha declarado el senador, quien fue gobernador de Nueva Hampshire y congresista por ese estado. "Obviamente, el presidente necesita un equipo que apoya completamente sus iniciativas", ha explicado.
Gregg ha aclarado que su renuncia "no tiene nada que ver" con el proceso de análisis de su pasado, en el que se descubrió que Timothy Geithner, el secretario del Tesoro, no había pagado parte de sus impuestos, lo mismo que Tom Daschle, el candidato a ser secretario de Salud, quien renunció antes de que el Senado votara para ratificar su nombramiento. 


El secretario de Comercio de Obama retira su candidatura. diariovasco.com


----------



## Mulder (13 Feb 2009)

Que, aburridilla la mañana, ¿eh?


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Feb 2009)

Se mueve a buscar el 8320.Pabajooo
Fut DJI en negativo 7915


----------



## Condor (13 Feb 2009)

Todo el pescado vendido y apenas son la 1 de la tarde. Ahora a verlas venir


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Feb 2009)

2 horas y media para que empieze la fiesta


----------



## Hagen (13 Feb 2009)

buenas,

Vendidas las accionas que tenia mas caras, para recomprar más abajo.
Y acabo de abrir cortos

[modo pa´bajista] on


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

MAPFRE se prepara para pre-campaña bajista.... cuando llegará hoy? -8,12% ?? XD


----------



## brickworld (13 Feb 2009)

Joder con Sacyr no hay quien la tumbe :
En la proxima de tonuel, me meto yo tambien que me gusta su tecnica 

Para meterse en Mapfre sobre los 2,17 no??


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

Si nos vamos al infierno.... mapfre ya tiene las entredas compradas... mejor a 2,10€ hay una pos corta muy fuerte.


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

Otra vez mamoneando con VUELING, suspendida de cotización.... un buen subidón chicharrero!


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

*PEPSICO *

La empresa estadounidense de refrescos cerró el cuarto trimestre del año con un beneficio de 719 millones de dólares, un 43% menos que en el mismo periodo del año anterior. Los ingresos de PepsiCo subieron desde los 12.300 millones hasta los 12.700 millones.


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

El presidente de Caixa Catalunya, Narcís Serra, ha confirmado que la segunda caja catalana no tiene previsto acudir a la ampliación de capital que Gas Natural llevará a cabo para la compra de Unión Fenosa.


----------



## Mulder (13 Feb 2009)

Señores!

Sospecho que la semana que viene va a ser aburridísima y que vamos a pasarnos de laterales todos los días menos el último.

El que avisa no es traidor.

edito: Aunque esta tarde lo vamos a pasar muy bien revolcándonos por el guano.


----------



## Condor (13 Feb 2009)

Esto es lo que se llama una subida increíble: nadie cree en ella.


----------



## chameleon (13 Feb 2009)

¿perforará el SP hoy los 800?

a mi es lo que me dió miedo ayer, en cuanto abra pierde los 830 seguro, luego se irá a los 820 y 812

el viernes pasado tuvimos subidón, ¿tendremos lo mismo dos viernes seguidos? 

12 min tic tac


----------



## Mulder (13 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿perforará el SP hoy los 800?
> 
> a mi es lo que me dió miedo ayer, en cuanto abra pierde los 830 seguro, luego se irá a los 820 y 812
> 
> ...




1.- El S&P no perforará hoy el 800, necesitamos un finde bajo cuerda.
2.- No llegaremos a rebotar, nos quedaremos por ese entorno.

No hemos alcanzado el objetivo que me esperaba para hoy, así que sería posible que empezáramos subiendo un poco y luego nos girarámos, al fin y al cabo hay poco trecho para recorrer, aunque estamos muy laterales.


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

Barclays Cae Un -15% 

Lloyds Otro -30%

El grupo bancario británico Lloyds advirtió hoy de que las pérdidas para 2008 de su recién adquirido HBOS se elevarán a 10.000 millones de libras (14.500 millones de dólares) antes de impuestos.


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

Iberdrola Renovables: Debilidad a corto plazo pero optimismo a largo, JP Morgan

MADRID, 13 FEB. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Los analistas de JP Morgan ya han analizado las cifras que esta mañana ha presentado Iberdrola Renovables. El EBITDA ha salido un 3% por debajo de las estimaciones de estos expertos y el volumen de inversiones para 2009 solo representa un 53% de sus pronósticos. El primero es decepcionante pero no inesperado, mientras que el segundo “es el camino adecuado en las actuales circunstancias y además podría mejorarse a medida que avance el año”, opinan desde JP.

De momento, estos analistas apuntan a que el descenso de las inversiones podría afectar a las previsiones de EBITDA para 2009 y 2010, “pero somos optimistas en el largo plazo, y mantenemos a Iberdrola Renovables como nuestro valor preferido dentro del sector”. No obstante, JP Morgan espera que en el corto plazo la compañía se muestre débil hasta que se confirmen las medidas para el sector que incluye el Plan de estímulos de Obama.

Así las cosas, en JP Morgan se quedan con cuatro ideas: resultados anuales de 2008 decepcionantes pero no sorprendentes; reducción en las inversiones para 2009 como “una buena estrategia”; futuros recortes de estimaciones; debilidad en el corto plazo pero optimismo a largo. Por el momento, la firma mantiene su consejo de neutral.

VISIÓN DE LA MATRIZ

En las últimas dos semanas, la acción de Iberdrola ha caído un 9%, más que el 5% que se ha dejado el sector en Europa. “Creemos que esto es un reflejo de las últimas rebajas en las perspectivas del consenso para su EBITDA de 2008, que ha pasado a los 6.500 millones de euros frente a los anteriores 7.000 millones de euros”, argumenta el broker. Recordamos que los resultados de Iberdrola se publicarán el próximo martes 17 de febrero. Además, JP considera que los inversores encontrarán cierto alivio cuando se conozcan las cifras.

Estos analistas creen que durante la webcast de la compañía, los directivos hablarán sobre la gestión del agua, la renegociación del préstamo sindicado y sobre las previsiones de inversiones para 2009. Iberdrola ya adelantó que su CAPEX se reduciría este año hasta los 4.500 millones de euros lo que permitirá a la firma tener una posición “más cómoda”. JP Morgan mantiene su consejo de neutral.


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

Apertura De Wall Street: 

*dow Jones: -0,03%; 
S&p 500: -0,18%; 
Nasdaq: -0,13%*


----------



## chameleon (13 Feb 2009)

quizás IBE sea interesante para hoy
si cae a esos 5,30 o por ahi

suponiendo que el lunes haya compras de cara a la presentación de resultados
y venderlo el lunes claro

edit SP pierde los 830, primer escalón


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Feb 2009)

Buenas tardes ibexeros.... 

Si Ibex baja hasta 8260, completa HCH. Objetivo, caída de 140 puntos hasta los 8120... (mínimos de ayer...)

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

Quizás.... pero lo mismo nos mantenemos en verde.


----------



## chameleon (13 Feb 2009)

no... mira la subida de ayer
parece un cohete, no se sostiene hay que bajar


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

Hoy le van a dar una buena a ENDESA ... yo compraría de nuevo en 22,00€


----------



## Condor (13 Feb 2009)

Cuando el mundo tira para abajo, es mejor no estar atado a nada, imaginen a los dinosaurios en la cama. 
S&P


----------



## Riviera (13 Feb 2009)

He entrado esta mañana en endesa y he salido antes de comer palmando comisiones :


----------



## Condor (13 Feb 2009)

Hay que reconocer que el S&P se ha comportado como un caballero al no haber dejado nada de GAP entre ayer y hoy


----------



## Condor (13 Feb 2009)

IBEX!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes ibexeros....
> 
> Si Ibex baja hasta 8260, completa HCH. Objetivo, caída de 140 puntos hasta los 8120... (mínimos de ayer...)
> 
> Saludos...



El S&P parece que está haciendo un dibujo parecido, de completarse (todavía no lo ha completado) bajaría 13 puntos, hasta los 817...

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (13 Feb 2009)

ahi vamos... 

es a partir de las 16:00 cuando se suelen definir un poco las cosas


----------



## Condor (13 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ahi vamos...
> 
> es a partir de las 16:00 cuando se suelen definir un poco las cosas



Ya te digo, por eso es que el IBEX se hace caquita. 64 puntos de nada y cerrado el GAP de ayer. Yes we CANDEMORRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Edito: 54 punticos de nada.


----------



## Riviera (13 Feb 2009)

A ver si tiran vueling otra vez por debajo de los 6


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Feb 2009)

Ya sé que no viene a cuento, pero para el que quiera invertir en cementeras o empresas relacionadas con la construcción...







Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

de momento se resiste.... IBERDROLA va caminito hacia abajo...


----------



## Kujire (13 Feb 2009)

Indice de Confianza U Michigan .... peor de lo esperado .... pero no mucho mucho peor ... es decir que es sólo peor ...en fin, que mañana es 14F a ver si os animáis con las parientas e invertís esas valiosas plusvalías en algo que les guste ya que os aguantan toda la semana pegados al pc en vez de hacerlas caso ...


----------



## Condor (13 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> de momento se resiste.... IBERDROLA va caminito hacia abajo...



Eso de resistirse me gusta, es como la sodomía... Lo que cuesta es entrar, pero una vez dentro... Pasajeros al tren!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Feb 2009)

Ha aguantado justo en el 8260 del HCH para rebotar, veremos que hace en el siguiente...
El S&P500 sigue con su HCH en formación, nivel clavicular 830...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (13 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Indice de Confianza U Michigan .... peor de lo esperado .... pero no mucho mucho peor ... es decir que es sólo peor ...en fin, que mañana es 14F a ver si os animáis con las parientas e invertís esas valiosas plusvalías en algo que les guste ya que os aguantan toda la semana pegados al pc en vez de hacerlas caso ...




Yo a la mia la tengo de viaje, pero te puedo asegurar que le llamo todos los días por teléfono, mañana toca comprarle algo pero como no viene hasta la semana que viene igual me espero y así me sale más barato 

Mira en esta página arriba a la derecha.


----------



## Mulder (13 Feb 2009)

Tengo ciertas figuras cumplidas por los gringos y esas mismas figuras no cumplidas por los europeos, cosa algo extraña ¿porqué ocurre esto?

Nos van a dejar el dia de su fiesta a los europeos para que las hagamos, esto implicaría un lateral para toda la tarde, sin tendencia definida de ningún tipo. Las figuras implican subida, así que deberíamos subir el lunes durante todo el día o hacerlo hoy.

Veo más probable que subamos el lunes aunque sea poco a poco, tenemos todo el día.

edito: esto también podría implicar subir esta tarde, pero si subimos no será mucho.


----------



## Bayne (13 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Eso de resistirse me gusta, es como la sodomía... Lo que cuesta es entrar, pero una vez dentro... Pasajeros al tren!!!



No cambies...


----------



## chameleon (13 Feb 2009)

no me fio nada nada nada


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Feb 2009)

Dentro de endesa a 23,50


----------



## tonuel (13 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Dentro de endesa a 23,50





A ti te gusta el dolor... ¿eh pillín...? 




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A ti te gusta el dolor... ¿eh pillín...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con estas pienso llevarmelo muerto,ahora a por gas brutal jajajaja
Entra tonuel que luego no podras!


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

Si quieres dolor... entra en MAPFRE... solo han soltado casí 10M de titulitos...


----------



## chameleon (13 Feb 2009)

repsol va pabajo

13,93


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Feb 2009)

A repsol la espero tambien a 13,55


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Feb 2009)

Orden de compra a gas natural a 16,50 a ver si entra,que veo mogollon,no bajara de ahi...


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

Hoy no merece la pena entrar... demasiado riesgo y los precios son altos...


----------



## chameleon (13 Feb 2009)

lo de gas natural nolo entiendo muy bien. tienen un embrollo que va a durar un par de meses, por eso paso de entrar


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Feb 2009)

Joder me precipite,gas brutal a 16,41...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Feb 2009)

Metete tonuel,acompañame en este viaje...


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

Gas natural es una locura... la vas a tener a 15,00€ la semana q viene.


----------



## SNB4President (13 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> no me fio nada nada nada



Parece que está minihombrocabezahombreando, ¿no? O sea, ahora quedaría minibajón, minisubidón, y... tonueeeeeeeelochocientos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Gas natural es una locura... la vas a tener a 15,00€ la semana q viene.



Confio en un subidon de 30 a 50 centimillos,este valor me tiene que dar lo que me quito


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

Pues mucha suerte y paciencia!


----------



## tonuel (13 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Metete tonuel,acompañame en este viaje...




Lo siento hamijo... te la acaban de meter doblada... :


creo que quieren hacerte accionista del mes..., sin acritud... 





Saludos


----------



## Bayne (13 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Confio en un subidon de 30 a 50 centimillos,este valor me tiene que dar lo que me quito



Te has picao con un valor, malo...


----------



## Mulder (13 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Confio en un subidon de 30 a 50 centimillos,este valor me tiene que dar lo que me quito




Es legendario aquello de que todo el mundo tiene un valor donde siempre le va mal y otro que siempre le va bien, le ocurre a todos.

Mejor deja de intentarlo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Feb 2009)

De momento cierra Gas Natural y endesa por encima de la compra,ya veremos el Lunes que pasa, a pasarlo bien el finde!!!!


----------



## Mulder (13 Feb 2009)

Estaba claro, esta tarde tocaba lateral, al final acaban confirmándose los peores augurios.

Nothing to see here, go away!


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

Mulder el lunes lo tenemos bajista.... has elaborado ya tu hoja de ruta semanal?

Espero que nadie comprara MAPFRE... ha cerrado en 2,15€ ..... me temo q el lunes continuan para llevarla a menos de 2,00€


----------



## Condor (13 Feb 2009)

La hoja de ruta semanal tiene el lunes con nieblas, sólo se podrá volar por instrumento. El IBEX quedó como un submarino averiado, no sorprende a nadie y por eso su vulnerabilidad es máxima, puede navegar hasta el fin si no se le acerca algún destructor. (STOXX, S&P)


----------



## chameleon (13 Feb 2009)

algo se está cociendo en repsol
esos picos son para pillar gente, compran con volumen y venden cuando se han metido las gacelillas. al final lo han dejado en paz y ha caido por su propio peso


----------



## Mulder (13 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mulder el lunes lo tenemos bajista.... has elaborado ya tu hoja de ruta semanal?
> 
> Espero que nadie comprara MAPFRE... ha cerrado en 2,15€ ..... me temo q el lunes continuan para llevarla a menos de 2,00€




El lunes dudo mucho que bajemos, los días de fiesta de los americanos suelen ser alcistas, aunque el último fue todo lo contrario. Pero ya he dicho antes que los europeos tenemos un objetivo que cubrir por arriba y aun no lo hemos hecho mientras que los gringos si.

El lateral de esta tarde lo está demostrando porque tenía previsto que la tarde fuese muy hacia abajo, pero ellos quieren bajar y nosotros aun no, todo se compensa.

El martes sería el día adecuado para bajar, pero estoy viendo ciertas señales de lateral (estoy empezando a contar con ellas) para casi toda la semana que viene. Así que el martes podríamos bajar al 800 en el S&P y hacer el enésimo rebote.

En fin, aun estoy en ello, luego lo pongo todo.


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2009)

Gracias... normalmente toda esta semana hemos abierto a la baja, se está conviertiendo en lo habitual y cuando llega algún día alcista (motivos varios -subida) nos parece extraño.

Desde que comenzamos el 2009, como mucho hemos tenido 3 ó 4 días con buenas subidas...


----------



## Condor (13 Feb 2009)

El DJ no está dando muchos ánimos para este lunes, pero ya sabemos que el IBEX hace lo que le sale de los c...... que para eso es el índice españóh.


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Feb 2009)

Price % Losers - Yahoo! Finance me explica alguien que pintan aqui MS y citi???


----------



## Mulder (13 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Price % Losers - Yahoo! Finance me explica alguien que pintan aqui MS y citi???




El Citigroup y Morgan Stanley que aparecen en esa lista no son los 'buenos', estos cotizan en el NYSE arca, que parece ser un mercado electrónico del NYSE euronext, probablemente mucho menos líquido, de ahí que cuando cae algo lo haga a plomo:

NYSE, New York Stock Exchange > Equities > NYSE Arca Equities

El Citigroup 'bueno' es este:

C: Summary for CITIGROUP INC - Yahoo! Finance

Y el Morgan Stanley 'bueno' este:

MS: Summary for MORGAN STANLEY - Yahoo! Finance

De nada


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El Citigroup y Morgan Stanley que aparecen en esa lista no son los 'buenos', estos cotizan en el NYSE arca, que parece ser un mercado electrónico del NYSE euronext, probablemente mucho menos líquido, de ahí que cuando cae algo lo haga a plomo:
> 
> NYSE, New York Stock Exchange > Equities > NYSE Arca Equities
> 
> ...





hasta ahi llegaba eh!! 


pero que me cuenten que valores son esos? bonos? o que es eso?


----------



## Mulder (13 Feb 2009)

En el Stoxx llevamos más de 3 horas moviéndonos en un estrecho rango de 20 puntos, 2 de esas horas en solo 10. Más lateral imposible.


----------



## carvil (13 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Price % Losers - Yahoo! Finance me explica alguien que pintan aqui MS y citi???



Citi participa con un 10% en PBA, la minera de Brazil

Y Morgan con un 12% en WVK, la petrolera


----------



## Mulder (13 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> hasta ahi llegaba eh!!
> 
> pero que me cuenten que valores son esos? bonos? o que es eso?




Parecen CFD's o algo similar. Algún tipo de derivado extraño, pero vuelvo a decir que deben tener poca liquidez y por eso se caen a plomo.


----------



## Alexandros (13 Feb 2009)

Saludos a todos desde Ibiza, donde estoy currando.

Hace tiempo que no escribo pero eso si, os sigo leyendo.


Este hilo me empujo a juntar cuatro pesetas y menearlas por el mundo, puro vicio. He hecho pocas operaciones y mi regla es solo jugar en valores bancarios de Wall St. que caigan más de un 20%.

Me he lanzado a pillar un puñado de *Lloyds Banking Group plc* a 3.69 (está bajando un 30% ahora mismo). Esperemos que haya suerte. Un saludo a todos, espero volver a escribir pronto.


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Feb 2009)

joder, mel gibson en persona!!

no pinta bien el grafico del dow para el final no?


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Feb 2009)

pues ojo que la oxtia es de 5 veces su volumen


----------



## Alexandros (13 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> joder, mel gibson en persona!!
> 
> no pinta bien el grafico del dow para el final no?



<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VISGrtRDmu8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VISGrtRDmu8&hl=en&fs=1" ****="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>


Me ha animado la bajada del fts100 de Lloyds. No creo que lo dejen hundido, algo lo tendrán que reflotar. Y si no, pues a joderse y a reirse los nelsons.


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Feb 2009)

correeee correeeee caaaaaballito... (lloyds)


correeee correeee caaaaaaballitooooo (dow)



a galopar a galopar:
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/15JfnrqBqSI&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/15JfnrqBqSI&hl=es&fs=1" ****="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Mulder (13 Feb 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Saludos a todos desde Ibiza, donde estoy currando.
> 
> Hace tiempo que no escribo pero eso si, os sigo leyendo.
> 
> ...




¡Vaya deporte de riesgo!, eso te puede salir o muy bien o muy mal.

Y si sale mal podrías aguantar descensos del 40% sin haberte despeinado mucho aun


----------



## Alexandros (13 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¡Vaya deporte de riesgo!, eso te puede salir o muy bien o muy mal.
> 
> Y si sale mal podrías aguantar descensos del 40% sin haberte despeinado mucho aun







A ver que trapicheos hacen los yankis este finde con el rescate. Ya os digo, o doy en el blanco o me explota la bala en la cara.


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Feb 2009)

venga son las 9, demos una porra de cierre rapida.... solo pregunto ROJO O VERDE

Azku: rojo oscuro, si perdemos 7900 visitamos minimos del dia


----------



## carvil (13 Feb 2009)

Azku: rojo oscuro, si perdemos 7900 visitamos minimos del dia

Carvil:cerramos buscando el gap (la mano ya está de puente)


----------



## chameleon (13 Feb 2009)

ahora mismo no tiene mucho misterio
el sp ha perdido 830

no creo que ocurra otra vez el milagro de ayer


----------



## Mulder (13 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ahora mismo no tiene mucho misterio
> el sp ha perdido 830
> 
> no creo que ocurra otra vez el milagro de ayer




Dudo mucho que hoy pasemos de 820, incluso apostaría a que ni siquiera hacemos nuevo mínimo.

Pero acabaremos rojo, eso está claro, si esto se mueve menos que Willy Fog con un bonobús.


----------



## creative (13 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Dudo mucho que hoy pasemos de 820, incluso apostaría a que ni siquiera hacemos nuevo mínimo.
> 
> Pero acabaremos rojo, eso está claro, si esto se mueve menos que Willy Fog con un bonobús.



Sino estoy equivocado, hoy cerraremos en rojo, pero a ultima hora habra un maquillaje ya que se van a cojer posiciones para el plan que vayan a publicar este finde.


----------



## chameleon (13 Feb 2009)

> se mueve menos que Willy Fog con un bonobús



XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

la mano ha aparecido, acabamos en verde...


----------



## creative (13 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> la mano ha aparecido, acabamos en verde...



LO que me estraña es que los cortos esten cerrados :s


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Feb 2009)

yo propuse a las 9:02 cuando andaba -0,2%


----------



## Condor (13 Feb 2009)

Lateralismo positivo (IBEX) contra lateralismo negativo (DJ), quien ganará? el próximo martes no se lo pierdan: BATALLA EN EL GUANO para conocer al campeón indiscutible y, como no, la lucha de siempre entre los eternos rivales: gacelas contra leoncios; ultimamente muy aburridas pero es lo que hay.

Edito: Rojo rojito el DJ se va de vacaciones con un 1% de bajada en los últimos dos días.


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Feb 2009)

Air France-KLM reducirá 1.200 efectivos en 2009. europapress.es


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Feb 2009)

no interesa mucho aqui pero miren hasta que empiece a decantarse el dow:

La Policía Nacional detiene a un menor por 15.000 llamadas falsas de emergencia - 20minutos.es

y les repito el chiste del lunes:

se abre el telon y aparece un cayuco lleno de pendrives.... COMO SE LLAMA LA PELI....

















...............




















.................









memorias de africa


----------



## chameleon (13 Feb 2009)

ahi están los cortos


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Feb 2009)

rojo oscuro y en minimos del dia... gallifante pal azku


----------



## Mulder (13 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> rojo oscuro y en minimos del dia... gallifante pal azku




Pues yo he acertado el color y que no se harían nuevos mínimos.

¡QUIERO MI LEONCIA!


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Feb 2009)




----------



## chameleon (13 Feb 2009)

ya que es viernes x la noche y los nenes estará durmiendo...

esta es para mulder. mientras espera a su doncella. ya se sabe que fuera de provincia no son cuernos...


----------



## creative (13 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo he acertado el color y que no se harían nuevos mínimos.
> 
> ¡QUIERO MI LEONCIA!



si señor te lo has ganado 


Una cosica falta el señor Tonuel para poner algun certificado.....


----------



## chameleon (13 Feb 2009)

esta está esperando a azkuna, a ver si aciertas aquí....


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Feb 2009)

me quedo con el tatoo de la anterior 

que esta parece que tiene una cahqueta de bebe en la cama y me quiere empepitar!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Feb 2009)

casi olvido, el club de los 20%, se amplia con mas....


Carver Bancorp, -26%
FPB Bancorp -24%
Appalachian Bancshares -23%
Columbia Bancorp -22%


Creo que esta semana han sido como 20 o asi.... a ver si alguno es noticia mañana.... hilo de los viernes


----------



## Mulder (13 Feb 2009)

Procedo a poner aquí el plan para la semana que viene, he de adelantar que la semana va a carecer de tendencia, o será ligeramente alcista. Esto no quiere decir que algún día tengamos tendencia pero en los días siguientes quedará anulada.

He remodelado un poco el sistema de predicción para que sea más granular, menos subjetivo y más automático. El viernes próximo me dicen si merezco tomates o medallas, aunque me enteraré el sábado porque el viernes viajo:

- Lunes, fiesta USA, subiremos muy poco a poco pero con un receso entre la mitad de la mañana y el mediodía, a la tarde vuelta a subir, tras el cierre europeo bajaremos un poco. Esto último solo aplica a los futuros europeos, claro.
- Martes, vuelve gringolandia, día de cortos aunque la mañana será más tranquila y la tarde más violenta en cuanto a tendencia, es muy probable que tras el cierre europeo, o en las últimas horas antes del cierre tengamos un fuerte tirón al alza como el de ayer jueves.
- Miercoles, empezaremos el día bajando muy, pero que muy fuerte, pudiendo pasar algún soporte delicado, pero pronto cesarán las bajadas y nos pasaremos el resto de la mañana recuperando fuerte también, los gringos nos llevarán otra vez al hoyo pero no con tanta fuerza, este será el día con la tendencia más aprovechable. Posible recuperación leve a final del día. Día crítico para ver que pasa luego.
- Jueves, día de largos, aunque la tendencia no será fuerte, subiremos por la mañana y bajaremos por la tarde pero cerraremos en verde con mucha probabilidad. Día de posible lateral y aburrido.
- Viernes, vencimiento de futuros y montaña rusa, ahora arriba y ahora abajo, cerraremos en verde, más altos de como empezamos la semana.

No creo que pasemos el 800 del S&P esta semana que viene, volverá a resistir y tendremos un lateral agobiante. Esto ya es mucho especular, pero es probable que el día de vencimiento rompamos por arriba el triangulo-lateral que nos tiene atrapados desde hace mucho tiempo y nos vayamos la semana siguiente hacia arriba.

El plan lo iré revisando conforme avance la semana.

Que lo pasen bien este finde


----------



## tonuel (14 Feb 2009)

creative dijo:


> Una cosica falta el señor Tonuel para poner algun certificado.....





Hora de repartir...


Lloyds -34,76%
Carver Bancorp, -26%
FPB Bancorp -24%
Appalachian Bancshares -23%
Columbia Bancorp -22%






RBS -9,17%
COMMERZBANK -8,52%
MAPFRE -6,11%
J.P. MORGAN -5,73%
GENERAL MOTORS -5,66%
BANK OF AMERICA -5,11%







certificando espero... al ibex que más quiero... y mientras certifico... por el culo se la hinco... 




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Feb 2009)

tonuel, date una vuelta por las quiebras.... ayer 4 bancos, viernes


----------



## SNB4President (15 Feb 2009)

Medio Oriente:

Emiratos Árabes Unidos: -0,78%
Qatar: +1,40%
Oman: +0,87%
Jordania: +0,36%
Arabia Saudí: -0,97%
Bahrain: -0,84%
Israel: -0,19%
Kuwait: -0,12%
Egipto: +2,65%


----------



## carvil (16 Feb 2009)

Buenos dias

Nikkei 7,750.17 - 29.23


----------



## chameleon (16 Feb 2009)

tenemos una semana interesante
hay muchos analistas que dicen que falta una última onda a la baja que nos llevaría a mínimos, quizás por debajo de los de noviembre

el nikkei ha bajado poco para los datos desastrosos que han salido


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Buenos día.

Y la esperada onda, cuando va a comenzar, desde Enero estamos oscilando y manteniendo los 8500.


Mucho me temo, que vamos a seguir con este techo de los 9600 unos cuantos meses.


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

A ver hoy como vienen esas jugosas bajadas... 



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (16 Feb 2009)

para mi sigue pintando otra onda. y mas que los analistas son las declaraciones de Obama y su equipo.

Para salir de esta con fuerza tenemos que caer mas abajo, ya lo han dicho varias veces.
Creo que ese momento sera cuando todo el mundo ande acojonado, y no les den mucha caña para la creacción del Bad Bank.


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

El Gobierno británico no descarta tener una mayor participación en el Lloyds Banking Group (del que el Estado ya posee el 43% de las acciones) o incluso nacionalizar la entidad, dada su desastrosa situación financiera. Lloyds Banking Group anunció este viernes que el HBOS, la entidad que rescató en una fusión el año pasado, ha terminado el año 2008 con pérdidas en torno a los 10.000 millones de libras (11.214 millones de euros, 14.394 millones de dólares).


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

IBERDROLA..... siguen con las bajadas.... llegaremos hoy a los 5,34€ ?


----------



## chameleon (16 Feb 2009)

yo no le veo suelo a IBE, es un desastre, a ver que pasa cuando llegue a 5,2
como mañana salga alguna pega con los resultados, se va a 4,85 ...


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

¿Algún valiente...? :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Hay que ir tomando posiciones en IBERIA, si estos días visitamos los infiernos, dentro de unos 15 días cerraban la fusión con BA.

REPSOL, parece que de momento no refleja el tema de ECUADOR.


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

La Caixa siguen apostando por la operación, de la que destaca la ecuación de canje, que será un elemento primordial. Detrás se mezclarán un reparto accionarial, la distribución de futuros beneficios y los intereses nacionales y la composición.

“La tendencia juega ahora a favor de Iberia. El mercado apuesta por un peso mayor de la española, aunque BA no se lo pondrá fácil porque no aceptará una ecuación de canje por debajo del 50%. Las capitalizaciones actuales, sin embargo, obligan a realizar ajustes, que podrían venir por un ajuste de fondos propios a través de un reparto de dividendo extraordinario. Según nuestras estimaciones, este pago podría alcanzar entre 0,63 y 0,11 euros por acción”, comentan.

A la espera de ver lo que sucede, estos expertos rebajan su recomendación de comprar a sobreponderar, con un nuevo precio objetivo de 2,43 euros, frente a los 2,32 euros actuales.


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hemos arrancado con fuerte gap a la baja y todo apunta a que haremos un lateral-alcista bastante espeso, se subirá pero costará mucho.

Por otra parte acabo de leer esto por ahí:



> Por su parte, Repsol YPF afirmó ayer no haber recibido notificación oficial alguna del Gobierno de Ecuador sobre la decisión de incautar temporalmente activos y congelar sus cuentas bancarias, según informó a Servimedia un portavoz de la compañía. Desde Repsol indicaron que no tienen notificación de esta medida y recordaron que las relaciones con el Gobierno ecuatoriano se mantienen como en los últimos meses, ya que se están negociado las condiciones de algunos contratos en el país.



Correa acusa a Repsol y Perenco de tener deudas con Ecuador en Cincodias.com

Parece que el problema ecuatoriano consiste en un presidente populista que quiere aparecer como el valedor de la población. Es decir, que mucha boquilla y a la hora de la verdad nada.


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Repsol tiene mucha resistencia en los 14,60€ .... es un valor ganador... pero como todos, para corto plazo.


----------



## wsleone (16 Feb 2009)

El broker de Bankinter no rula ¿a alguien más le pasa?


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Otro repaso para LLOYDS...* -17,00% *


----------



## antoner (16 Feb 2009)

si a mi tampoco me va, pero pensé que era la apertura


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

antoner dijo:


> si a mi tampoco me va, pero pensé que era la apertura





¿corralito en bankinter...? :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Algunos bancos ... para clientes VIP, tiene un TEL para operar directamente, hay un par de brokers para hacer la operación al momento.

Puedes llamar a BANKINTER.


----------



## wsleone (16 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Algunos bancos ... para clientes VIP, tiene un TEL para operar directamente, hay un par de brokers para hacer la operación al momento.
> 
> Puedes llamar a BANKINTER.



Gracias, ya funciona. Ya sabía el tfno. de Bankinter, pero por ahora sigo fuera


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Hoy en IBERDROLA no están soltando mucho papel, la agencia del SAN, no se ha despertado... habrá mañana buenos resultados?


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Chameleon... sigues dentro con algo...?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Feb 2009)

Buenos Dias
San y BBVA se estan llevando al Ibex al guano,veo que telefonica esta aguantando bastante bien.


----------



## chameleon (16 Feb 2009)

llevan pregonando que los resultados son buenos desde hace 1 mes
con lo que ha bajado es un candidato a super subidas

si hubiera bajado el viernes me habría metido, pero se quedó estancado
creo que se va a poner a 5,2 esta semana

edit: estoy fuerísima


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Mañana es cuando previsiblemente se aprueba el plan? crees que ya está descontando o cualquier excusa es buena para una subida?


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Feb 2009)

tonuel que tal BDL, recuerda que o se desplomaba o subia, no te digo q lo sigas, pero q lo recuerdes

SAN a 12% de minimos


----------



## chameleon (16 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mañana es cuando previsiblemente se aprueba el plan? crees que ya está descontando o cualquier excusa es buena para una subida?



creo que todo el mundo espera una super bajada
por eso no hemos tenido ningún rebote consistente, hemos bajado desde 9800 sin parar. si hay rebote será minúsculo, creo que hay que tocar mínimos contundentemente


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Hay muy poco volumen... si baja un -1,80% el IBEX compraré algo para intradía.


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel que tal BDL, recuerda que o se desplomaba o subia, no te digo q lo sigas, pero q lo recuerdes
> 
> SAN a 12% de minimos





Parece que se desploma... pero ya sabes que meterse en barón de ley es de pobres... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Es un suicidio el meterse en BDL... has comprobado el VOL ... ?


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Es un suicidio el meterse en BDL... has comprobado el VOL ... ?





si... 30...


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Feb 2009)

noooooooooooo

decia que se iba a hundir o subir, que graficamente era un valora punto de rebotar o EXPLOTAR.... no me meto ni jarto de vino ahi!


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> noooooooooooo
> 
> decia que se iba a hundir o subir, que graficamente era un valora punto de rebotar o EXPLOTAR.... no me meto ni jarto de vino ahi!




Pues jarto de vino si que sería un buen momento para meterse


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Banco Popular sigue buscando los 4,00€


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Banco Popular sigue buscando los 4,00€



como el PASTOR, van de la mano


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Banco Popular sigue buscando los 4,00€



como el PASTOR, van de la mano


alguien me confirma que hayana bajado el P.O. del SAB a 2 y pico?


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Por ahora va a buscar de nuevo el min de 3,77€


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Tonuel... GAMESA se nos quiere ir al TOP.. hoy hemos visto los 13,04€


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Feb 2009)

Ibersecurities, largo en Iberdrola y corto en Gas Natural
09:38 IBERDROLA Gráficos | Noticias | Foros
Ibersecurities aconseja ponerse largo en Iberdrola y corto en Gas Natural. Esta firma cree que la evolución más reciente de la eléctrica ha sido muy negativa tras la revisión a la baja de sus objetivos de EBITDA. “Creemos que las revisiones a la baja en BPA del consenso que siguieron a esa rebaja ya se ha reflejado en la cotización”, asegura, y considera que actualmente cotiza a seis veces el PER 2009, “por debajo del resto del sector”. Ibersecurities cree que su posición de liquidez (8.000 millones) le permitirá mantener una yield del 6%. “En Gas Natural estaríamos cortos según nos acercamos a la junta del de 10 marzo, donde se tendrá que decidir el precio final de la ampliación de capital de 3.500 millones para financiar en parte la compra de Unión Fenosa”. Para Ibersecurities, “será difícil que Gas Natural consiga los 3.000 millones previstos por ventas de activos a corto, comprometiendo su situación financiera” y el objetivo de dividendo por acción. La gasista debe refinanciar más del 30% de su deuda a 2010.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Feb 2009)

Inversiones extranjeras en China caen un 32,6% en enero
09:53 Las inversiones directas extranjeras (IDE) en China, aparte el sector financiero, cayeron un 32,6% anual en enero y totalizaron 7.540 millones de dólares, anunció este lunes el Ministerio de Comercio. También bajó mucho el mes pasado el número de firmas extranjeras implantadas en el país, un 48,7% a ritmo anual. En 2008, las IDE habían aumentado un 23,6% anual, un crecimiento diez puntos mayor que en 2007, pero que sin embargo había desacelerado durante los últimos meses del año, cuando la crisis financiera incitaba a la prudencia a las empresas y a guardar liquidez en lugar de invertir, según los analistas.

Fija diferencial en emisión garantizada en 77-80 pb
09:47 BANCO POPULAR Gráficos | Noticias | Foros
El tercer banco español ha fijado una rentabilidad de 77-80 puntos básicos (pb) sobre el midswap para una emisión de bonos garantizados por el Estado a tres años por importe de 1.500 millones de euros. La Caixa y Caja Madrid ya emitieron con el aval de España 2.000 millones de euros.


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Gas Natural... está claro que va a los 15,00€ o menos.... IBERDROLA para largo... quien va hoy EN DÍA a largo plazo?


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Gas Natural... está claro que va a los 15,00€ o menos.... IBERDROLA para largo... quien va hoy EN DÍA a largo plazo?



el paro y la caida de precios en el ladrillo


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Feb 2009)

por cierto, que maaaaaaalaaaaa pinta tiene el nikkei, y no ha descontado el dato de las 8.00 A.M del -12,7% del PIB

y hoy no hay usanos no?


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

No... hoy no hay bolsa en USA, es el día del presidente.


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2009)

Los futuros USA si que están abiertos ahora, probablemente cierren a las 17:30 como suele ocurrir en estos casos. La tendencia es extremadamente lateral si quitamos la apertura:

E-mini DJ -20
E-mini NQ -7.75
E-mini S&P -3.25

Edito: En materias primas también están todos los mercados abiertos, divisas también, pero esos siempre están abiertos.

vuelvo a editar: el oro y la plata mini del CBOT están cerrados.


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Muy poca pasta en el IBEX 221M€


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

26 de febrero de 2009, 18:30 horas. Gamesa Corporación Tecnológica S.A presenta los resultados obtenidos en el ejercicio de 2008.

Hay tiempo....


----------



## javso (16 Feb 2009)

Creo que me la voy a jugar con Gamesa hoy, a ver que tal. No quiero sobresaltos


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Yo esperaría al mínimo de hoy 13,04€ antes de comprar.... pero tu mismo!

Esas ENDESAS van para los 22,50€ quien llevaba del foro?


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

IBERDROLA, 5,45€ y ENDESA a 23,00€


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo esperaría al mínimo de hoy 13,04€ antes de comprar.... pero tu mismo!
> 
> Esas ENDESAS van para los 22,50€ quien llevaba del foro?



Yo y tambien GAS,las compre el viernes,me voy a llevar el owned del dia..
Donpepito ponme algo de la opa de enel a ver si me alegras la mañana


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

¿No podeis estar fuera unos dias gacelillas...? 





Saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Mucha suerte... gas natural, ya te lo comenté en su momento... mejor no tocarla.

Endesa la tienen que bajar... los dividendos son muy sustanciosos.... esto se va animando!


----------



## Condor (16 Feb 2009)

Primer toque a rebato en serio de la onda con un poquito de volumen retratándose. 8100, allá vamos!!!


----------



## dillei (16 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Por ahora va a buscar de nuevo el min de 3,77€



¿Quién?

Salu2


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

dillei dijo:


> ¿quién?
> 
> Salu2



Sabadell -banco-


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

*ING* NO CONTINUARÁ CON RENAULT

El banco holandés, cuyo contrato con Renault expira esta temporada, ha patrocinado los dos últimos años a la escudería gala, dirigida por el italiano Flavio Briatore y que cuenta con Fernando Alonso como jefe de filas, al mismo tiempo que tenía una presencia muy activa como patrocinador de circuitos y diversos grandes premios de la temporada.


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2009)

> Fin al monopolio de Bolsas y Mercados Españoles
> 
> * Opiniones (0)
> 
> ...




Fin al monopolio de Bolsas y Mercados Españoles :: Negocios.com

edito: el link de esa bolsa: http://www.tradeturquoise.com/


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Feb 2009)

pues es un ahorro grande grande de pasta no?

SAN a 11% del 5


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

Ibex 35 a la 11:13; -1,73%

8122 puntos



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Dentro de ENDESA a 22,75€


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Feb 2009)

Economía/Empresas.- La empresa de mensajería TNT gana un 43,6% menos en 2008. europapress.es

En el cuarto trimestre del año, el beneficio neto atribuido alcanzó los 59 millones de euros, un 60,1% menos que en el mismo periodo de 2007, mientras que la facturación del grupo disminuyó un 2,4%, hasta 2.933 millones de euros.

TNT declinó realizar previsiones de cara al presente ejercicio debido al "elevado grado de incertidumbre", aunque apuntó que espera un descenso en los ingresos provenientes de la división express por el retroceso del volumen de ennvíos.

"Las condiciones extremadamente duras que observamos para nuestra división express en la segunda mitad de 2008 continuarán en 2009", auguró el cosnejero delegado de TNT, Peter Bakker, quien apuntó que la compañía prevé alcanzar un ahorro de 400 millones de euros mediante diversas medidas para reducir los costes del grupo. 



corre tonuel que luego te las quitan de las manos


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Feb 2009)

Merrill rebaja PO de bancos españoles
11:14 SANTANDER Gráficos | Noticias | Foros
Merrill Lynch ha recortado los precios objetivo de los principales bancos españoles. El de Santander, de 7,1 a 6,77 euros con consejo de neutral. El de BBVA, de 7,53 a 7,45 euros con consejo de infraponderar. Entre los medianos, Merrill Lynch ha rebajado el precio objetivo de Popular desde los 3,83 a los 3,43 euros con recomendación de infraponderar. El de Sabadell, de 2,53 a los 2,41 euros, también con consejo de infraponderar, mientras que el de Banesto lo ha fijado en los 7,9 euros con neutral.


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Una orden de compra en REPSOL a 13,70€ vamos a bajar la acción!

IBERDROLA a 5,30€ YES!!!! WE CAN!!!!!!


----------



## javso (16 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dentro de ENDESA a 22,75€



Yo también, a 22,73


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> corre tonuel que luego te las quitan de las manos





Que cholletes...!!! :


quiero comprar medio ibex y no puedo... puto broker online joder... joder... joder... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Me tienes que dar las gracias, ENDESA la hemos bajado gracias a nuestras fuertes posiciones de compra! XD


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

El de GAMESA, ya puede ir preparando la pasta!!!! nos vamos a menos de 13,00€


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Ibersecurities, largo en Iberdrola y corto en Gas Natural
> 09:38 IBERDROLA Gráficos | Noticias | Foros
> Ibersecurities aconseja ponerse largo en Iberdrola y corto en Gas Natural. Esta firma cree que la evolución más reciente de la eléctrica ha sido muy negativa tras la revisión a la baja de sus objetivos de EBITDA. “Creemos que las revisiones a la baja en BPA del consenso que siguieron a esa rebaja ya se ha reflejado en la cotización”, asegura, y considera que actualmente cotiza a seis veces el PER 2009, “por debajo del resto del sector”. Ibersecurities cree que su posición de liquidez (8.000 millones) le permitirá mantener una yield del 6%. “En Gas Natural estaríamos cortos según nos acercamos a la junta del de 10 marzo, donde se tendrá que decidir el precio final de la ampliación de capital de 3.500 millones para financiar en parte la compra de Unión Fenosa”. Para Ibersecurities, “será difícil que Gas Natural consiga los 3.000 millones previstos por ventas de activos a corto, comprometiendo su situación financiera” y el objetivo de dividendo por acción. La gasista debe refinanciar más del 30% de su deuda a 2010.




Puede ser un buen momento para ponerse largo en eléctricas, está siendo el año más lluvioso de los últimos 30 años. :


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Puede ser un buen momento para ponerse largo en eléctricas, está siendo el año más lluvioso de los últimos 30 años. :



no opinan lo mismo en el resto del mundo donde hay cosechas...









http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/96711-los-logos-de-la-crisis.html


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

Mulder consulte a los astros... quiero saber que está pasando...xD :




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Feb 2009)

alexandros ojo:
Economía/Finanzas.- Las acciones de Lloyds Banking Group caen 'sólo' en torno al 6% tras su desplome del viernes. europapress.es


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Tonuel... ya comentamos q este lunes era bajista.... no tienes confianza en las manos fuertes! XD


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> no opinan lo mismo en el resto del mundo donde hay cosechas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muy bueno el logo de IberTrola, me refería a España, el más lluvioso en 30 años en España.

Date cuenta que la generación hidroeléctrica sale "gratis", dentro del "mix" siempre se tira todo lo que se puede de la hidroeléctrica, si se puede generar gracias al maná caído del cielo no hace falta comprar ni carbón, ni gas, ni uranio.


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder consulte a los astros... quiero saber que está pasando...xD :




¿pues que va a pasar? lateral y punto.cualquier mínimo movimiento lleva horas y horas hacerlo.

Nothing to see here, go away.


----------



## brickworld (16 Feb 2009)

Pues yo ademas de lateral, veo que se esta pegando con el 8100 de forma clara, no se si no iremos al guano o no... pero que esto tiene pinta de rebote y que estan buscando stops si que lo creo...

( Mas me vale...  )


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

OK... ibex cayendo un 1,5% = lateral... 


Cuando empiece a bajar vamos a morir todos... !!! :


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Feb 2009)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ncos-tras-la-rebaja-de-rating-espana-cds.html jo jo jo


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

IBERDROLA, la han dejado tranquila... ahora a subir y vender con plusvalías... luego de nuevo a 5,36€


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

*GENTUZA* 

El consejo de administración de Gas Natural percibió una remuneración de 5,64 millones de euros durante 2008, lo que supone un descenso del 3,6% con respecto a la del ejercicio pasado, mientras que la retribución de los diez miembros de la alta dirección aumentó un 18%, hasta 5,7 millones.


----------



## dillei (16 Feb 2009)

Pués yo creo que esta semana veremos nuevos mínimos


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> OK... ibex cayendo un 1,5% = lateral...
> 
> Cuando empiece a bajar vamos a morir todos... !!! :




Ya sabemos que el Ibex siempre va a su bola, de todas formas creo que ahora toca subir un ratito. Gran parte de ese -1.5% se debe a la apertura.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Fin al monopolio de Bolsas y Mercados Españoles :: Negocios.com
> 
> edito: el link de esa bolsa: Turquoise



Día de la publicación de la noticia: hoy.

BME es una de las pocas que suben.

Conclusión: esta noticia afectó a la cotización de BME hace muuuucho tiempo.

Si hoy las manos fuertes hubieran conocido alguna nueva mala noticia (que se publicaría dentro de muuucho tiempo) BME hubiera bajado y hubieran dicho que era por la noticia publicada hoy.

¿Hay peor noticia para un monopolia que el fin del monopolio?


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Feb 2009)

Economía/Finanzas.- La crisis recorta a la mitad el número de multimillonarios rusos y reduce un 65% sus fortunas. europapress.es

que pena!



al loro:
Economía/Finanzas.- La CNMV advierte de una sociedad domiciliada en Barcelona que no está autorizada para operar. europapress.es


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Chameleon... si quieres comprar IBERDROLA hoy... se han visto los 5,35€ puede ser el momento... mañana presentan los resultados ANTES de la APERTURA IBEX.

Es un 50% de probabilidades. XD


----------



## antoner (16 Feb 2009)

No encuentro nada sobre fiscalidad de valores, periodos para lavado de papel, ventas a perdidas,... encontré esto que está interesante, pero no se donde ponerlo en el FAQ (Mulder tu mismo si os parece conveniente claro) http://www.cnmv.es/inversores/esp/orientacion/docs/guia_ordenesvalores.pdf, el otro día encontré una comparativa entre brokers y la puse por ahí, pero esto es tan general.
Donde puedo resolver mis dudas.
Si iberdrola tenía que haber entrado a 5,37, pero me teneis acojonao.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

*Hoygan... ¿Es aquí lo de las plusvalias...?* :


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Todavía tenemos plazas libres para la visita al ZOO.... la primera parada el espectaculo de los LEONCIOS (MARINOS)!


----------



## kemao2 (16 Feb 2009)

Mañana es el dia en que se anuncia la quiebra de GM. Esto deberia sentar mal al emrcado. Obama he leido en carpatos ha retirado el plan de ayuda para el sector automovil de EEUU


----------



## tonibgs (16 Feb 2009)

kemao2 dijo:


> Mañana es el dia en que se anuncia la quiebra de GM. Esto deberia sentar mal al emrcado. Obama he leido en carpatos ha retirado el plan de ayuda para el sector automovil de EEUU



Obama cancela el plan de rescate específico para el automóvil · ELPAÍS.com

y esta otra esta bien creo....vaya circo
El plan del Gobierno británico para reactivar el crédito "no funciona" · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Lo que interesa es que se apruebe el plan, los autos ya han trincado pasta hace unos meses... 

Mulder... esta tarde subiremos según el plan previsto....ok!


----------



## visaul (16 Feb 2009)

¿ La filial "bancaria" de GM tambien iría a la hipotética quiebra?. ¿Esto cómo afectaría a las bolsas ?


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

El sistema ha duplicado el post.


----------



## jcfdez (16 Feb 2009)

Guay, yo estoy corto desde los 6.


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Santander Banif Inmobiliario Solicita Suspender Los Reembolsos Dos Años.


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Fortis: La debilidad del mercado publicitario lastrará las cuentas de Telecinco y Antena3

MADRID, 16 FEB. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Los expertos de Fortis han revisado sus estimaciones sobre las principales cadenas privadas de España ante la proximidad de sus presentaciones de resultados. Antena 3 publicará el próximo jueves, 19 de febrero, y Telecinco hará lo propio una semana después, el 26 de febrero. Los números de ambas televisiones sufrirán especialmente por el descenso en la inversión publicitaria.

Para la cadena presidida por Paolo Vasile, estos analistas prevén que “ante la debilidad del mercado publicitario” sus ventas del cuarto trimestre caigan un 24,8% y que las anuales cedan un 11,9%; el EBITDA descenderá un 25,0% y el beneficio neto será de 252,8 millones de euros, un 28,5% menos.

Además, Fortis advierte sobre el riesgo de write down del valor en libros de Endemol. La productora fue comprada por 3.590 millones, esto es, un múltiplo implícito EV/EBITDA07 de 16.37x, sin embargo, con la actual situación del mercado, este se rebajaría a EV/EBITDA08 de 8x, es decir, un EV de Endemol de 2.020 millones de euros o un valor en libros de 1.830 millones, lo que supone reducir el valor en libros de Endemol en 1.370 millones. En este sentido, el dividendo (con pay out del 90%) se situaría en los 0,36 euros por acción (vs. 0,92 euros del consenso).

Por otro lado, el negativo escenario de consumo privado en nuestro país les lleva a rebajar sus estimaciones de beneficio por acción (BPA) a 0,32 euros por título, frente a los 0,48 euros anteriores; y recortan su precio objetivo a 5,85 euros, desde 8 euros, reiterando reducir

Mientras, para Antena 3 esperan que termine el año con un descenso de las ventas del -17,2%, hasta los 841,4 millones de euros; una caída del EBITDAdel -47,4%, hasta los 175,7 millones de euros; y una contracción del beneficio neto del -56,5%, hasta los 87,1 millones. Asimismo, revisan el beneficio por acción hasta los 0,12 euros, desde los 0,20 anteriores, por lo que reducen su precio objetivo a 3 euros, desde los 3,8, y mantienen reducir.

A las 12:20 horas, Telecinco cae un 1,67%, hasta los 5,88 euros; Antena 3 pierde un 4,04%, hasta los 3,56 euros.


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

Ibex35 a las 13:57; -1,63%

8130 puntos


Es el momento, hemos tocado suelo... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Compra!!!! AHORA!


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

*BANCO POPULAR*

La entidad acaba de colocar entre inversores 1.500 millones de euros en deuda con garantía del Tesoro. Es la tercera entidad que ejecuta una operación de estas características, después de que Caja Madrid y La Caixa emitieran recientemente 2.000 millones, cada una.


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Compra!!!! AHORA!




mierda... ahora no puedo, me voy a comer... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Que aproveche el almuerzo.... hoy tenemos que tener un buen cierre!


----------



## chameleon (16 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Chameleon... si quieres comprar IBERDROLA hoy... se han visto los 5,35€ puede ser el momento... mañana presentan los resultados ANTES de la APERTURA IBEX.
> 
> Es un 50% de probabilidades. XD



estaba trabajando... levantando el país 

me lo he perdido. ahora está en 5,42 más o menos
si hay un valor que se puede disparar es iberdrola, simplemente porque ha caido más de un 20% en un mes

quizás esta tarde se vaya otra vez a mínimos, quilosa 

saludos

edit: he puesto orden de compra IBE a 5,36 a ver si entra...


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Si, honestamente a 5,35€ para mantenerla unos días... es buen precio... pero quien sabe ... lo mismo mañana la vemos a 5,00€ Riesgo = Beneficio. XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Feb 2009)

En mi cartera tengo la creme de la creme
Gas N a 16,50 
Endesa a 23,50
Grifols a 13
Iberdrola,estas me da verguenza decirlo 

Al proximo arreon suelto todo


----------



## antoner (16 Feb 2009)

Tengo telecinco a 6,21 salgo ya o me quedo a ver como crece el huerto con el guano. Es posible que bajen tanto el dividendo o estos lo único que quiren es comprar barato


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Posiblemente rebote antes de ir buscar los 5,00€ ... el dividendo... no es rentable... está perdiendo casí 3,00€ desde enero.

Si quieres ... puedes vender a 6,00€ lo mismo los recupera al cierre.

Último
5,75 

Anterior Var%
5,98 -3,85

Volumen (nºacc.)
339.597

Rentabilidad % 2009
-20,79
Máximo Mínimo
6,05 5,75

Hora
14:03

Máximo año : 14,91 / 26-feb-2008
Mínimo año : 5,54 / 10-oct-2008


----------



## antoner (16 Feb 2009)

dividendo por que dices que no es rentable, si lo mantienen tengo un 14%, pero si lo bajan como dice esta gente me queda en 5,8%, aunque de bajarlo lo normal sería que bajase lo mismo que los ingresos por publicidad y que lo dejen en 0,64€ dejandome un 10,4% que mejor que en el plazo fijo, pero bueno si baja a los 5€


----------



## jcfdez (16 Feb 2009)

TL5 se va a los infiernos como pierda la zona de 5.5€. Parece que la tendencia va a seguir siendo bbajista hasta la presentación de resultados.


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Es lo de siempre... por qué mantener si puedes recomprar más abajo... el div es cosa del pasado!

No puedes ir a largo plazo...


----------



## jcfdez (16 Feb 2009)

Yo vendería en cualquier rebotillo de estos, almenos la mitad de ellas.


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Hay una agencia q ha soltado -107.000 mucho papel.... T5


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Acciona Inmobiliaria ha iniciado la comercialización de una nueva promoción de viviendas en Varsovia (Polonia), con lo que refuerza la actividad que desarrolla allí desde 2004. La compañía destaca que este proyecto confirma además la apuesta estratégica del grupo por la internacionalización, en concreto por Polonia, que "presenta excelentes perspectivas en todos los segmentos del mercado inmobiliario".


----------



## antoner (16 Feb 2009)

De vender vendería todo para no entrar hasta que se consolide la minusvalía. Sobre esto he buscado, pero no encuentro información fiscal actualizada.
Donde veis lo de las agencias y volumen de estas (en las ordenes de posiciones del virtualchart)
El problema de no estar largo es que hay que estar todo el día pendiente de curvas y bueno con operaciones de poco beneficio pero saliendo siempre (y sumando sumando), estuve probando y se me pasan los días sin hacer nada más. Pero hoy ya ves estoy aquí otra.


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2009)

Por fin estamos superando máximos en el Stoxx, pero le va a costar. Objetivo del día 2229 (que es el gap) ahora en 2217.

Tardaremos toda la tarde en llegar al objetivo.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> En mi cartera tengo la creme de la creme
> Gas N a 16,50
> Endesa a 23,50
> Grifols a 13
> ...



Hola, buenos días, me llamo pecata minuta y compré SAN a 6,14.

¿Tendría por casualidad un gran OWNED para mi?


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (16 Feb 2009)

Cada vez que me dan tentanciones de comprar acciones entro en este hilo.


----------



## brickworld (16 Feb 2009)

Esta todo muy barato metase que luego no podra 

Ademas que estamos tocando suelo de 8100 y no lo rompemos, esto tiene que aguantar a ver que hacen mañana los de usa, eso si como no aguente el suelo de guano que tenemos mañana no vemos muy abajo.

Quien coño me mandaria meterme en telahinco  a mi si que me la estan hincando pero bien, dios quiera que no pierda los 5,70

Por cierto hoy va como le sale de los cojones al IBEX, es una broma comparado con el STOXX, todos los dias igualicos y hoy haciendo el gamba...


----------



## wsleone (16 Feb 2009)

No entiendo que el Santander no baje un par de Tonueles después de anunciar el cierre del fondo inmobiliario :


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Es previsible... quien orquesta todo en España?


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola, buenos días, me llamo pecata minuta y compré SAN a 6,14.
> 
> ¿Tendría por casualidad un gran OWNED para mi?






*OWNED...*


Hamijo..., acuérdese de taparse las pelotillas antes del impacto... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Ya se respira el subidón que viene desde el atlantico..... -mañana-


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya se respira el subidón que viene desde el atlantico..... -mañana-




Mejor no mires los futuros americanos... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Eso no es nada... se girarán por la mañana. XD


----------



## chameleon (16 Feb 2009)

repsol jugando con los 13,76
es la segunda vez este mes que toca ahí, me da la impresión de que no aguanta

los futuros americanos bajan cada vez más


----------



## jcfdez (16 Feb 2009)

hoy cerramos en mínimos en el mejor de los casos, que es posible no haberlos visto aun.


----------



## chameleon (16 Feb 2009)

IBERDROLA está subiendo
está entrando pasta por si mañana sube

5,45 ahora

y REP se derrumba, 13,73


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2009)

¿que nos vamos al guano? no hombre no, es la enésima vuelta de tuerca del lateral, en el Stoxx el lateral se mueve en un estrecho rango de ¡21 puntos! durante todo el día.

Cuando lleguemos a mínimos otra vez arriba.

Háganme caso, hoy no hay nada que ver aquí, dispérsense.


----------



## chameleon (16 Feb 2009)

pues se está cayendo...

repsol 13,68


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

Ibex F5 -1,65%


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> pues se está cayendo...
> 
> repsol 13,68




Un día como hoy debe ser de esos que el Ibex aprovecha para ponerse parejo a los demás índices


----------



## chameleon (16 Feb 2009)

mulder, ¿cómo ves lo de mañana?


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

He retirado la orden de T5, tiene el camino de A3.... lleva varios días a la baja.

REPSOL, tengo una orden en 13,50€


----------



## Hagen (16 Feb 2009)

Yo he cerrado los cortos.

Mañana toca subir, o por lo menos recuperar un 1%.
El DJI debe cerrar el gap de -80 puntos que se ha marcado hoy.


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> REPSOL, tengo una orden en 13,50€




Pues yo tengo una orden en SAN a 3€... 

Por cierto... mañana caen los 8000 del ibex... :


Ibex 35 a las 17:06; -1,83%

8114 puntos



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> mulder, ¿cómo ves lo de mañana?




Mañana si que nos iremos para abajo en serio, el Stoxx aun no ha cerrado gap, pero ha cumplido con el cometido previsto para hoy que era desarrollar una figura de corrección (aunque pequeña) de toda la bajada de la semana pasada.

Ahora si que veo esto muy bajista, a pesar de todo, no descarto que hoy aun superemos los máximos del día, si no en el Ibex (que lo veo muy dificil) si en el Stoxx (bastante fácil). De todas formas mañana por la mañana aun podríamos llevarnos alguna sorpresa pero eso dependerá de como acabe el día.

El plan sigue su curso.


----------



## jcfdez (16 Feb 2009)

ahi lo teneis, a por nuevos minimos


----------



## chameleon (16 Feb 2009)

he comprado unas iberdrolas a 5,42
a ver si mañana hay sorpresa


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2009)

*experimento, a ver si sale bien*


```
<table s****="width: 447px; height: 142px" bordercolor="#000000" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="4" width="447" border="1">
    <colgroup><col width="1091"></col><col width="1079"></col><col width="1086"></col><col width="1079"></col></colgroup>
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td valign="top" width="4359" bgcolor="#ff9966" colspan="4">
            <p s****="background: #ff9966" align="center"><strong>Sentimiento inversores individuales</strong></p>
            </td>

        </tr>
        <tr valign="top">
            <td width="1091" bgcolor="#3deb3d">
            <p align="center"><strong>Opini&oacute;n</strong></p>
            </td>
            <td width="1079" bgcolor="#3deb3d">
            <p align="center"><strong>&Uacute;ltima semana</strong></p>

            </td>
            <td width="1086" bgcolor="#3deb3d">
            <p align="center"><strong>Pen&uacute;ltima</strong></p>
            </td>
            <td width="1079" bgcolor="#3deb3d">
            <p align="center"><strong>Antepen&uacute;ltima</strong></p>
            </td>

        </tr>
        <tr valign="top">
            <td width="1091">
            <p align="center"><strong>Alcista</strong></p>
            </td>
            <td width="1079">
            <p align="center">32,9%</p>
            </td>

            <td width="1086">
            <p align="center">24,6%</p>
            </td>
            <td width="1079">
            <p align="center">25,3%</p>
            </td>
        </tr>
        <tr valign="top">

            <td width="1091">
            <p align="center"><strong>Bajista</strong></p>
            </td>
            <td width="1079">
            <p align="center">39,2%</p>
            </td>
            <td width="1086">
            <p align="center">44%</p>

            </td>
            <td width="1079">
            <p align="center">47,3%</p>
            </td>
        </tr>
        <tr valign="top">
            <td width="1091">
            <p align="center"><strong>Neutrales</strong></p>

            </td>
            <td width="1079">
            <p align="center">27,9%</p>
            </td>
            <td width="1086">
            <p align="center">31,3%</p>
            </td>
            <td width="1079">

            <p align="center">27,5%</p>
            </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>
</table>
```
Ha salido muy bien


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Feb 2009)

Qué mala pinta tiene esto, ni maquillaje le ponen, con el poco volumen que hay hoy ¿no podrían ponerlo donde quisieran?

A lo mejor es lo que están haciendo. :


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 17:13; -2,28%

8077 puntos



Saludos :


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Feb 2009)

es el efecto Obama, que nos sujeta


----------



## brickworld (16 Feb 2009)

haiba la ostia como tiran pa bajo de mapfre de 300000 en 300000, da ganas de entrar pero como si lo estuviera viendo... para empufarme mas de lo que estoy... 

Oh My God que pierde los 8100 :


----------



## twetter (16 Feb 2009)

esto se acelerela.... se a a los 7 y pico
saludos,
twetter


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Endesa Power!


----------



## jcfdez (16 Feb 2009)

Lo he avisado...ibamos por nuevos mínimos intradia.


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

Esos bankitos... subidón... : 

Mulder trata de arrancarlo... xD...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ```
> <table s****="width: 447px; height: 142px" bordercolor="#000000" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="4" width="447" border="1">
> <colgroup><col width="1091"></col><col width="1079"></col><col width="1086"></col><col width="1079"></col></colgroup>
> <tbody>
> ...



¿Has puesto precisamente eso por algún motivo o sólo para probar el código?


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Has puesto precisamente eso por algún motivo o sólo para probar el código?




Por las dos cosas


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

Venga... F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5... 


-2,25%


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Feb 2009)

SAN 5,51 hamijos


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Venga... F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5...
> 
> 
> -2,25%




¿hoy certificamos?


----------



## kokaine (16 Feb 2009)

mañana vamos a minimos, asi q dia de tomar decisiones...

Se compra esperando el rebote o nos quedamos mirando como caen los minimos de octubre?


----------



## wsleone (16 Feb 2009)

Parece que hasta el cuidador del IBEX abandona también el barco


----------



## crack (16 Feb 2009)

Snifff!!! A qué huele???

Pa ser lunes ya tengo solucionada la semana


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

*Todo al rojo.... *


----------



## brickworld (16 Feb 2009)

Quiero comprar pero tengo miedo...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Feb 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Parece que hasta el cuidador del IBEX abandona también el barco




Eso me parece a mí también, hay noticias frescas en el horizonte y no deben de ser buenas, no planes auto, Trichet poniendo la venda antes que la herida...

Toma Mulder, por si te interesa y no lo tienes, que no se diga que soy un roña:


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

No me quieren comprar mis endesas, están baratas a 23,32€ me han comprado la mitad!

VENGA SEÑORES!!!


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

circulen...circulen... lateral alcista los cojoneh... 


Ibex 35 a las 17:35; -2,30%

8.075 puntos



Saludos


----------



## Condor (16 Feb 2009)

Y mañana guano contra guano. No, si al final no hay tanto guano.

"Inversor 1: Yo entré ayer y me daba por los tobillos"

"Inversor 2: Pues yo me he lanzado al mismo pozo y me está cubriendo!!!"

"Inversor 1: ahh, es que no te dije que yo me meti de cabeza, por eso me daba por los tobillos"


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Feb 2009)

BBVA - 5,07% tonuel certifica...


----------



## Peter Petrelli (16 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> circulen...circulen... lateral alcista los cojoneh...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Gran Tonuel, eres mi pastor....



Saludos.


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Feb 2009)

Buenas tardes 
Quiero sangre
Sigo corto
Fut DJI 7700 
SP 808

La novia del guano es la iguana?
Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Feb 2009)

como el SAN pierda los 5,35, le tenemos en 5,20 ipso facto y en 5 al momento


----------



## Condor (16 Feb 2009)

Se acabó el cuento del tío BOTIN. jua jua jua, y era un cuento de terror!!!!. histórias para no dormir...


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> circulen...circulen... lateral alcista de cojoneh...




Bueno, ya saben que lo mio no es el Ibex. Este índice siempre hace lo que le pasa por el hojaldre a los leoncios que lo controlan. Yo sigo el Stoxx como siempre, hoy esperaba lateral-alcista porque tenía que dibujarse -OBLIGATORIAMENTE- una figura de corrección que ya llevaba mucho tiempo esperando, ha sido aparecer esa figura y lanzarnos al guano, todo en uno.

El Ibex lleva unos días bajando más que el resto de índices, lo que ocurre realmente es que huele a guano desde hace un tiempo, sube más que los demás en días alcistas y baja más que los demás en días bajistas, siempre exagera todo movimiento.


----------



## Condor (16 Feb 2009)

Hoy no caerá el IBEX de 8000 porque no le dieron tiempo, pero mañana será otra cosa. Vamos a por los 7800?


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

Éste es mi ibex... 


BBVA -5,65%
Banco Popular -5,15%






Saludos


----------



## tonibgs (16 Feb 2009)

solo falta decir...en ocasiones veo muertos....jajajajjaaj


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Feb 2009)

La última vez que cerraron en USA también pabajo el Ibex creo recordar.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Feb 2009)

tonibgs dijo:


> solo falta decir...en ocasiones veo muertos....jajajajjaaj



yo en ocasiones bebo mosto


----------



## Condor (16 Feb 2009)

Pasajeros al tren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Será que el rumor de quiebra para mañana de GM ya está descontado por el mercado?


----------



## Starkiller (16 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo en ocasiones bebo mosto



Dime que no es Mosto del Eroski, por favor...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Feb 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Dime que no es Mosto del Eroski, por favor...



No, creo que ese mosto no lo elabora Baron de Ley.


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Hoy han jugado con el IBEX, el vol apenas 1725M€


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No, creo que ese mosto no lo elabora Baron de Ley.



oiga oiga que a mi BDL me la sopla completamente.... la accion claro! no entro ni jarto de grifa, es una coña que me tengo con tonuel


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Feb 2009)

Te juro que pensaba que iba en serio.


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> oiga oiga que a mi BDL me la sopla completamente.... la accion claro! no entro ni jarto de grifa, es una coña que me tengo con tonuel





Ei crack... ¿como ves el tema para mañana...?

Estoy por invertir todos mis ahorros más un crédito personal en BDL... 




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Feb 2009)

mmm

Crisis leaves rare flaws in Goldman's reputation: Financial News - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy han jugado con el IBEX, el vol apenas 1725M€



Cierre: 8075,00

Mínimo: 8075,00

Esto tiene que ser preparado, si con semejante volumen no han podido maquillarlo un poco apaga y vámonos.

Bueno, a lo mejor es que había poco volumen pero el 90% de las órdenes eran de venta.

Se aceptan hipótesis alternativas.


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

*Ibersecurities mueve en dos bloques un 10% de Indra*


El broker movió 16,2 millones de acciones de Indra en dos bloques -el primero de 8,24 millones y el segundo de 8 millones de títulos- hoy lunes. Ambas operaciones se realizaron en 15,59 euros. Fuentes del mercado explicaron que quizá sea un cambio de cartera de algún accionista más que una venta de participación. Una portavoz de Indra dijo desconocer su origen. Caja Madrid es su máximo accionista, con un 20% del capital, mientras que Fenosa, ante la posible salida de Indra a raíz de la opa de Gas, tiene un 18,2% del grupo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ei crack... ¿como ves el tema para mañana...?
> 
> Estoy por invertir todos mis ahorros más un crédito personal en BDL...
> 
> ...



descojonate pero es de los que menos ha caido, sino el que menos, estos ultimos 4 dias


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> descojonate pero es de los que menos ha caido, sino el que menos, estos ultimos 4 dias





Por eso lo decia... no podemos dejar escapar esas plusvalias...


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Damos por comenzada la FASE buscando los 7000 del ibex?


----------



## Condor (16 Feb 2009)

Yo me apunto, es un nivel más acorde con la realidad. Me parece que han estado luchando por reanimar desde los 8200 y se ve que se ha ido a tomar por las cuatro letras a las primeras de cambio. Esto no se sostiene señores.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Damos por comenzada la FASE buscando los 7000 del ibex?



El 9000 de Chameleon totalmente descartado.

Creo recordar que mi previsión era que sin TEF bajando fuerte los sietemiles eran inalcanzables, pues presenta resultados la semana que viene.

En cuanto pase el vencimiento de este viernes yo compro algo en el Ibex casi seguro, no sé si podré esperar a la semana que viene, igual meto la pata este jueves o así.

Es que me jode ordenar el Ibex por PER y ver a Repsol al lado de quién se queda, bancos, constructoras y demás gentes de mal vivir, si no fuera por eso ya hubiera comprado alguna.

Repsol también publica la semana que viene.


----------



## Condor (16 Feb 2009)

Que huevos que Banif suspenda toda transacción y quien caiga más sea BBV, el tito Botín va a amanecer un día con el mosquero en la boca y nadie va a preguntar por qué


----------



## chameleon (16 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El 9000 de Chameleon totalmente descartado.



ya, es tarde para eso. nos hemos quedado con poca fuerza en los 8600/8700

mi objetivo es comprar repsoles baratillos. como no pienso que el ibex se vaya a 7000, creo que 13,40 para repsol está bien... 

saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Hoy se han visto aprox a 13,61€ .... por ahora... he retirado mi orden de REPSOL, mañana abriremos a la baja... hay tiempo para comprar.

Mis endesas han salido a 23,32€ .... el 50% restantes me las quedo ... de momento.

IBERDROLA, en subasta se han visto los 5,35€ .... mañana recuperan ... y MAPFRE compraré en menos de 2,00€ de ahí no la dejan bajar.


----------



## Alexandros (16 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> alexandros ojo:
> Economía/Finanzas.- Las acciones de Lloyds Banking Group caen 'sólo' en torno al 6% tras su desplome del viernes. europapress.es





Esperemos que antes de la extrema unción quieran darle una descarga con el desfibrilador y si no... owned y a asumir perdidas, por lo menos, del 50%.

Ya veremos mañana que pasa en la calle muro.

Saludetes.


----------



## Starkiller (16 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Que huevos que Banif suspenda toda transacción y quien caiga más sea BBV, el tito Botín va a amanecer un día con el mosquero en la boca y nadie va a preguntar por qué



Es normal. A diferencia del BBVA, Botín ha hecho pagar el pato de inversiones riesgo a los inversores, y no a sus accionistas.

Lo raro es que no suban como la espuma.


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (16 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Yo me apunto, es un nivel más acorde con la realidad. Me parece que han estado luchando por reanimar desde los 8200 y se ve que se ha ido a tomar por las cuatro letras a las primeras de cambio. Esto no se sostiene señores.



hombre alguien que se da cuenta de que el muerto esta con respiracion asistida.


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

Dice nuestro experto de Trader Watch, José María Rodríguez, que este mercado es “desesperante”. Señala que una sesión como la de hoy, que debería haber sido de transición y tranquila, ha registrado una elevada volatilidad y que, de nuevo “todas las formaciones técnicas que se desarrollan y confirman a lo largo de la sesión terminan fallando, absolutamente todas, ya sean de implicaciones alcistas o bajistas”. En definitiva, que los mercados están imprevisibles, aunque, si atendemos a lo que comentaba José Luis Cava en su entrevista con BolsamaníaTV, esta será la tónica de las bolsas en lo que queda hasta finalizar marzo: caídas. En su opinión, vamos a seguir cayendo (seguramente hasta los mínimos del año pasado o por debajo de ellos) para luego rebotar, aunque sin exageraciones. De momento, sin embargo, de seguir así el sector bancario, difícil resultará que veamos estas subidas.


----------



## Condor (16 Feb 2009)

Coño!!!, pero quien carajo cree que esto va para arriba?, No nos hemos enterado de la cantidad de dinero que se ha esfumado porque si y ese dinero no va a aparecer con decretos ni con impresiones masivas. Lo bueno de todo esto es que el mercado está poniendo a cada quien en su sitio, mientras más rápido se acepte y se asimile más pronto saldremos, hasta entonces a seguir con el cachondeo de los índices que no se los cree nadie por más que se empeñen.


----------



## chollero (16 Feb 2009)

mulder como ves la sesion de mañana? lateral-alcista como la de hoy?


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Feb 2009)

chollero dijo:


> mulder como ves la sesion de mañana? lateral-alcista como la de hoy?



lateral-alcista?, jur?


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2009)

chollero dijo:


> mulder como ves la sesion de mañana? lateral-alcista como la de hoy?




Pues lo ha sido hasta que se ha cumplido la figura, aunque no me esperaba la caida a última hora, de no haber sido por eso el plan andaba cumpliéndose bien. Para el plan de mañana prefiero esperar al cierre de mercado, aunque ya me aventuro a decir que alcista por la mañana y desastrosamente bajista para la tarde.

El loto-Ibex hará, como siempre, lo que le pase por el hojaldre a los leoncios. Por otra parte no estoy de acuerdo con que el mercado esté desesperante ni imprevisible, bueno algo dificil de predecir si lo está, pero no del todo ni mucho menos.

Estos son los mejores momentos para aprender sobre predicción, si se puede conocer de antemano al menos la mitad de lo hace un mercado 'imprevisible' es porque ya tenemos más información que el resto de los analistos que salen en los medios.


----------



## chollero (16 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues lo ha sido hasta que se ha cumplido la figura, aunque no me esperaba la caida a última hora, de no haber sido por eso el plan andaba cumpliéndose bien. Para el plan de mañana prefiero esperar al cierre de mercado, aunque ya me aventuro a decir que alcista por la mañana y desastrosamente bajista para la tarde.
> 
> El loto-Ibex hará, como siempre, lo que le pase por el hojaldre a los leoncios. Por otra parte no estoy de acuerdo con que el mercado esté desesperante ni imprevisible, bueno algo dificil de predecir si lo está, pero no del todo ni mucho menos.
> 
> Estos son los mejores momentos para aprender sobre predicción, si se puede conocer de antemano al menos la mitad de lo hace un mercado 'imprevisible' es porque ya tenemos más información que el resto de los analistos que salen en los medios.



ok osea mañana me visto de corto por la mañana y al mediodia largo para una buena subida, gracias mulder te debo una cena ! jajaja


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

mulder no hagas caso de los infieles... tu y yo tenemos fe y nadie podrá quitarnos las plusvalias... 



Saludos


----------



## chollero (16 Feb 2009)

mañana sesion guanica me dicen los astros


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> mulder no hagas caso de los infieles... tu y yo tenemos fe y nadie podrá quitarnos las plusvalias...




La verdad es que me importa poco lo que haga cada uno, entrar al mercado según lo que digo yo sin mirar ni un pobre gráfico y sacar conclusiones propias si que tendría delito. Yo puedo acertar o equivocarme, como todo el mundo, pero no me muevo por la fe.

Tengo razones poderosas para pensar que la mañana será alcista:
- En días como estos no suelen cerrarse los gaps, pero se hace al día siguiente.
- Los gaps de hoy están muy arriba.
- No creo que nos vayamos al guano sin los gringos, nos desincronizaríamos demasiado.
- Últimamente las mañanas consisten en aburridos laterales y tenemos la tendencia por la tarde.
- Hoy se han alcanzado objetivos por abajo en el Stoxx que tenía previstos para mañana. Aun quedan más objetivos, pero sería lógico corregir un poco antes de continuar.

A pesar de que la tendencia es muy bajista lo cierto es que también es algo lateral, nos pasamos todo el día en rangos estrechísimos, en un momento dado nos ponemos a bajar fuerte y en un pispas hemos solucionado el día.

Y luego megarebotes que harían rico hasta al más pillado de este hilo.


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2009)

Otra razón poderosa:

- El miniSP ha terminado el día en 808, sitio donde ya hemos tuvimos varios rebotes la semana pasada.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Feb 2009)

a las buenas noches.....se me acabaron las vacaciones y me encuentro a nuestro ibex en caida libre....todo mi anterior optimismo esta muy pero que muy tocado .....mañana si acompañan noticias negativas como las de hoy nos vamos por la barranquilla a probar los minimos de octubre,de momento solo conservo las inditex que de momento se me van portando bien,asi que podemos ir afilando los cuchillos.....




[/URL][/IMG]
hoy he estado a punto de entrar en san a 5,52 y gracias a mi deficiente conexion me he salvado por los pelos....por ahi se habla de minimos de 2003...........3,5:


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Feb 2009)

a todo esto...gracias foro de no ser por vosotros todavia tendria las iberdrolas quemandome en las manos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Feb 2009)

y hablando de iberdrola.....

Iberdrola congela los sueldos de su plana mayor y eleva un 20% el dividendo de 2008


El consejo de administración de Iberdrola aprobó hoy la congelación de los salarios de los miembros de su consejo de administración, así como de los directivos de la compañía para 2009, anunció en un comunicado. Junto a esto, convocó junta general de accionistas para el próximo 20 de marzo, a la que propondrá un incremento del 20% en la retribución al accionista, hasta 0,332 euros por acción.


La congelación de salarios responde a la "política de austeridad" de la compañía para el presente ejercicio, que ha hecho que dos tercios del importe asignado en 2008 al consejo de administración de la empresa se hayan destinado a provisiones (24,67 millones) y sólo 12,51 millones a retribuciones, dietas, seguros y otros conceptos. 

La medida de congelación de la retribución del consejo de administración y de los directivos del grupo, asegura, se enmarca en los planes de eficiencia de Iberdrola. 

0,332 euros por acción, un 20% más
En cuanto al dividendo, el grupo prevé someter a votación durante la junta el pago de un dividendo extraordinario de 0,184 euros brutos con cargo a las cuentas de 2008. 

Esta retribución, que se hará efectiva el próximo 1 de julio, viene acompañada de una prima de asistencia de 0,005 euros por acción, que elevará el dividendo total del pasado ejercicio a 0,332 euros. Este pago incluye los 0,143 euros brutos que se pagaron a cuenta el pasado 2 de enero. 

El incremento en un 20% del dividendo, que responde a los compromisos asumidos por Iberdrola, refleja la positiva evolución de la Compañía en 2008, impulsada por el proceso de internacionalización, la diversificación, el esfuerzo inversor y las mejoras de eficiencia.

Junta el 20 de marzo
En el orden del día de la junta del 20 de marzo figura también la ratificación como consejera de Samantha Barber, la autorización al consejo para adquirir acciones propias por hasta el 5% del capital social y la delegación a este órgano de la capacidad para emitir bonos u obligaciones con el límite de 20.000 millones, así como pagarés con el límite de 6.000 millones. 

Por otro lado, se ratificarán las modificaciones de varios de los artículos de los estatutos sociales, incluidos los referidos a las incompatibilidades del consejo, con objeto de adaptar las normas de la compañía al código de buen gobierno. 

Iberdrola revisó a lo largo del pasado ejercicio el Reglamento del Consejo de Administración, el Reglamento de la Comisión de Auditoría y Cumplimiento, el Reglamento de la Comisión de Nombramientos y Retribuciones, el Reglamento Interno de Conducta en los Mercados de Valores y otras normas. 

Las incompatibilidades evitan que pueda ser consejera una sociedad competidora de Iberdrola, una persona con cargos de administración de más de cuatro sociedades o personas que en los últimos dos años hayan desempeñado funciones en la Administración pública relacionadas con el sector energético. 

A finales de octubre, el grupo modificó el reglamento del consejo para limitar de 21 a 15 el número de miembros del máximo órgano rector y aplicar una incompatibilidad de nombramiento para los que tengan "intereses opuestos" a los de la sociedad.

Energy East
Por otro lado, Ibedrola recuerda a los inversores que, tras la compra de Energy East, la compra de participaciones en el grupo iguales o superiores al 10% deberán recibir el visto bueno de las autoridades estadounidenses, tal y como dictaminó la Comisión de Servicio Público de Nueva York al aprobar la operación. 

El grupo informa de que durante 2008 ha incorporado a su plantilla a un total de 2.259 personas en todo el mundo, sin contar a los 6.000 empleados de Energy East. 

Además, recuerda que el Ministerio de Industria estimó un recurso de alzada presentado por ACS en contra de las listas de operadores principales en los sectores de la electricidad y del gas de la CNE, en las que el grupo de construcción aparecía vinculado a Unión Fenosa. 

ACS es el principal accionista de Iberdrola, con un 12,6% (7,4% directa y 5,2% a través de derivados), por delante de BBK (7,1%), Bancaja (6%) y Natixis (5%).

¿Que pasara mañana?


----------



## chameleon (16 Feb 2009)

ya veremos
yo he entrado esta tarde, pero es un valor en caida libre, no le veo soportes
si mañana salen muy bien las cuentas, es decir, si el mercado interpreta que son buenas 
entonces puede subir, si los americanos acompañan entonces se puede disparar



> Según sondeo realizado por Reuters entre diferentes analistas del sector, los resultados de Iberdrola que publicará mañana antes de la apertura de los mercados, serían de:
> 
> 2008e 2007 Banda
> 
> ...



es muy arriesgado


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Feb 2009)

si iberdrola lanza esta noticia, me espero unos resultados por debajo de lo pensado, o cas casi en linea


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Feb 2009)

a mi tambien me huele a chamusquina.......

a quie ne interese antes de irse a dormir http://www.megavideo.com/?v=5U2GYP50 un documental sobre la crisis del 29 y la del 97,yo todavia no lo he visto asi que no puedo opinar

saludos y suerte mañana


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (16 Feb 2009)

Bueno, mañana rompemos la barrera psicológica de los 8000 puntos no?
Esto va pabajo!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Feb 2009)

cuando todos piensan que bajamos...


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> cuando todos piensan que bajamos...




Calla, calla... que nos las quitan de las manos... 

Yo ya le he echado el ojo a algún que otro valor para mañana... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

El presidente de EEUU, Barack Obama, regresará hoy a Washington, donde celebrará varias reuniones privadas antes de ratificar mañana la ley de estímulo económico. El presidente se prepara para afrontar una semana centrada en la economía en la que firmará el plan de 787.000 millones de dólares y recibirá los planes de viabilidad del sector automovilístico. El plan, que el presidente consideró como un hito, está centrado en el aumento de los gastos en infraestructura, recortes tributarios y la creación de entre tres y cuatro millones de empleos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Feb 2009)

Bloomberg.com: Futures no chicha


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2009)

*AGENDA MARTES 17-02-2009*


INDICADORES

IPC Reino Unido. Estimación: 2.6%. Dato Previo: 3.1%. 10:30


RESULTADOS

Iberdrola

Daimler. Estimación: -1.31 eur/acn

Wall Mart. Estimación: 0.99 dól/acn. Dato Previo: 1.04 dól/acn

Agilent. Estimación: 0.28 dóL/acn. Dato Previo: 0.36 dól/acn

Chesapeake. Estimación: 0.75 dól/acn. Dato Previo: 0.93 dól/acn


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Bloomberg.com: Futures no chicha




Gracias por el link, hoy el Stoxx ha cerrado en 2187 y 2188 en robasta (ambas cifras según mi broker) y según esa página ya está en 2197, lo cual me cuadra con el plan


----------



## chollero (16 Feb 2009)

a mi me da la impresion que mulder esa metido en el guano hasta el cuello, e intenta ver una recuperacion de la bolsa que nunca llega, ¿a alguien mas le da esa impresion? ¡Mulder vende todo antes de que sea demasiado tarde!


----------



## creative (16 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Gracias por el link, hoy el Stoxx ha cerrado en 2187 y 2188 en robasta (ambas cifras según mi broker) y según esa página ya está en 2197, lo cual me cuadra con el plan



Mulder que piensas que pueda pasar mañana?? yo pienso que iremos planos hasta las 15:30 y despues a esperar que dice la otra parte del charco.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Feb 2009)

mañana no va a pasar nada, porra de cierre del SAN para mañana?

azku 5,20 (pondrá pasta)


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2009)

chollero dijo:


> a mi me da la impresion que mulder esa metido en el guano hasta el cuello, e intenta ver una recuperacion de la bolsa que nunca llega, ¿a alguien mas le da esa impresion? ¡Mulder vende todo antes de que sea demasiado tarde!




Yo solo entro a una hora concreta y me salgo a otra hora concreta, no entro al mercado con la fe en que salga bien o me empufen, aunque alguna vez me ha pasado. Estoy probando un sistema para operar durante varios días seguidos en el mercado igual que hace aquí la gente con las acciones pero aun no paso del 'paper'.

El sistema que sigo ya lo he explicado por el hilo en otras ocasiones.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Feb 2009)

me apunto a la caida del tito botin
5,36 afinando a tope


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2009)

creative dijo:


> Mulder que piensas que pueda pasar mañana?? yo pienso que iremos planos hasta las 15:30 y despues a esperar que dice la otra parte del charco.




Mañana deberíamos subir por la mañana, aunque no creo que lleguemos al objetivo que tengo, cualquier gana que tengan los leoncios de subir se ve pronto neutralizada. Por la tarde deberíamos hacer el recorrido, ya típico, hasta el 800 del S&P y ya veremos que pasa ahí.

Por eso pienso que subiremos por la mañana, tenemos que alejarnos de soportes peligrosos, por la tarde volveremos a visitarlos, no se si los pasaremos, aunque podríamos llevarnos algún susto.

Lo más probable es que perforemos soportes, los objetivos que hay ahora están por debajo del 800, pero luego recuperemos para cerrar por encima. Tenía previsto perforar soportes el miercoles por la mañana, pero parece que los acontecimientos se están adelantando un poco.


----------



## chollero (16 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> a mi tambien me huele a chamusquina.......
> 
> a quie ne interese antes de irse a dormir http://www.megavideo.com/?v=5U2GYP50 un documental sobre la crisis del 29 y la del 97,yo todavia no lo he visto asi que no puedo opinar
> 
> saludos y suerte mañana



buen video, gracias!


----------



## chollero (16 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mañana no va a pasar nada, porra de cierre del SAN para mañana?
> 
> azku 5,20 (pondrá pasta)



5,15 (poniendo pasta don botine corleone)

ó menos... me apuesto un pack de tres latas de atun a que me quedo corto


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mañana no va a pasar nada, porra de cierre del SAN para mañana?




5,36 festival del humor 
5,20 azku
5,15 chollero
3,50 tonuel




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> 5,36 festival del humor
> *5.22 Mulder*
> 5,20 azku
> 5,15 chollero
> 3,50 tonuel



(+10 carácteres)


----------



## luckybastardo (16 Feb 2009)

5,52 sube sube


----------



## rosonero (16 Feb 2009)

*5,52 luckybastardo
5,45 rosonero*
5,36 festival del humor
5.22 Mulder
5,20 azku
5,15 chollero
3,50 tonuel

Tito Botín os va enseñar de lo que es capaz


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

uff, como mañana suelte pasta.... este hilo va a estar de lo mas visto


----------



## chollero (17 Feb 2009)

que optimismo hay aqui con el SAN, la noticia de que no quiera desembolsar el dinero a los participes del fondo inmobiliario puede ser una bomba de relojeria para que la gente empiece a desconfiar en don botin, y afecte a otros fondos etc.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)

soportes inmediatos del SAN 5,45, 5,40, 5,35....no me atrevo a mirar mas allá...solo veo tinieblas


----------



## Casiano (17 Feb 2009)

5,52 luckybastardo
5,45 rosonero
5,36 festival del humor
5.22 Mulder
5,20 azku
5,15 chollero
4,95 casiano
3,50 tonuel


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

El candidato a lehendakari ha anunciado que ha alcanzado un acuerdo con el Ministerio de Innovación e Iberdrola para que en Euskadi se instale un gran centro de investigación de energías renovables


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

Yo creo que el SAN sigue bastante al Ibex y yo tengo previsto para mañana un inicio al alza y un cierre en el hoyo. Aunque he tenido que analizar el SAN en diario creo que acabará apoyándose en el antiguo canal bajista tras tocar la parte alta del triángulo por la mañana.

Bueno, todo esto da igual, ya veremos que pasa 

edito: Al SAN solo le veo soporte por abajo en el 5.35


----------



## carvil (17 Feb 2009)

5,52 luckybastardo
5,45 rosonero
5,36 festival del humor
5.22 Mulder
5,20 azku
5,15 chollero
4,95 casiano
3,50 tonuel
5,00 carvil

Yo mas bien diria que el IBEX siguel al SAN. Lo siento por los accionistas pero por mi, si se despeña mejor, lo malo es que arrastra a todo el IBEX. Pero conociendo el percal seguro D.Emilione tiene guardada una carta en la manga, como hace siempre.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

nikkei pierde a estas horas el 7700, ojo al dato


pero ojo ojito


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> nikkei pierde a estas horas el 7700, ojo al dato
> 
> 
> pero ojo ojito



7673,58 para ser exactos. Hoy toca guano pero del que elaboran las vacas voladoras


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

si perdemos 7600... directos a 7100 y de ahí, esta mal que lo diga, pero vamos a morir todos


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

este llega a 5000 este año.... o menos


por cierto: http://www.telesurtv.net/noticias/s...ancela-plan-economico-para-sector-automotriz/ yo no lo sabia joer!!

y aqui esto: http://www.expansion.com/2009/02/16/empresas/1234823559.html BMW y Mercedes firman un pacto contra natura


----------



## nief (17 Feb 2009)

azkuna, como era la web para el nikkei tio que la perdi hace un huevo y no la encuentro...


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

nief dijo:


> azkuna, como era la web para el nikkei tio que la perdi hace un huevo y no la encuentro...



Nikkei Net Interactive - Nikkei 225 chart


----------



## nief (17 Feb 2009)

Joer tio mil gracias!! 

It is high time for the general population and socio-political players to get ready to face very hard times during which whole segments of our societies will be modified (4), temporarily disappear or even permanently vanish. For instance, the breakdown of the global monetary system we anticipated for summer 2009 will indeed entail the collapse of the US dollar (and all USD-denominated assets), but it will also induce, out of psychological contagion, a general loss of confidence in paper money altogether (these consequences give rise to a number of recommendations in this issue of the GEAB).

Ojito a este detalle en el geab 32


----------



## Starkiller (17 Feb 2009)

Me extrañaría mucho que el SAN se despeñara después de ser el primer banco que ha puesto por delante a sus accionistas antes que a sus bonistas (Fondistas, en este caso).

Depende de que lectura haga el mercado, claro... pero dudo que se despeñe. Desde el punto de vista de la renta variable, la línea que ha tomado Botín debería encantar...


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

Al final todo se basa en la confianza.

Y si el santander empieza a perder clientes, es la psicología de masas. Hoy estarán sacando la pasta de otros fondos mucha gente del SAN.

Todo afecta...


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Buenos días

El beneficio neto de Iberdrola alcanza los 2.980 millones en 2008, mejor de lo esperado 

La eléctrica presidida por Ignacio Sánchez-Galán ha confirmado que su beneficio neto en 2008 alcanzó los 2.860,6 millones, un 21,5% más que en 2007, cuando ganó 2.353,7 millones. Las ventas de Iberdrola, por su parte, aumentaron un 43,3%, hasta los 25.196,1 millones de euros. El EBITDA creció un 15,78%, hasta 6.412,4 millones, y el EBIT lo hizo un 15,25%, hasta 4.261,5 millones.


----------



## carvil (17 Feb 2009)

Buenos dias

Nikkei 7,645.51 - 104.66

Futuros IBEX en rojo


----------



## Starkiller (17 Feb 2009)

Ya... pero el SAN es el SAN. Creo que su capital de confianza va a superar sobradamente la breve histeria que se pueda dar ahora, por una semana o dos.

Y, francamente, somos muchos los que queremos ver nuestros ahorros en un banco que ha demostrado que no los va a usar para pagar las inversiones-pufo que se han realizado en una sucursal de banca privada en la calle Serrano.

De todo esto, el SAN va a salir reforzado en un par de semanas. Y si no, ya veremos.


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Discrepo... los clientes del SAN cada vez están mas cabreados, lo que ocurre es que se aprovechan de ser los más solventes ... por ahora... nadie se fia de meter su dinero en otros bancos.


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Ya... pero el SAN es el SAN. Creo que su capital de confianza va a superar sobradamente la breve histeria que se pueda dar ahora, por una semana o dos.
> 
> Y, francamente, somos muchos los que queremos ver nuestros ahorros en un banco que ha demostrado que no los va a usar para pagar las inversiones-pufo que se han realizado en una sucursal de banca privada en la calle Serrano.
> 
> De todo esto, el SAN va a salir reforzado en un par de semanas. Y si no, ya veremos.



Ya veras la caida del SAN cuando tenga que competir contra bancos nacionalizados de otros paises


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

El futuro se presenta negro... hoy paso de meterme en el guano... 

Otra porra... ¿A qué hora perdemos los 8000? 9:20... 


Saludos


----------



## carvil (17 Feb 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Ya... pero el SAN es el SAN. Creo que su capital de confianza va a superar sobradamente la breve histeria que se pueda dar ahora, por una semana o dos.
> 
> Y, francamente, somos muchos los que queremos ver nuestros ahorros en un banco que ha demostrado que no los va a usar para pagar las inversiones-pufo que se han realizado en una sucursal de banca privada en la calle Serrano.
> 
> De todo esto, el SAN va a salir reforzado en un par de semanas. Y si no, ya veremos.



Yo no tengo ahora acciones del SAN. Pero si las tuviese, viendo como estan tratando a sus clientes, me agarraria las kalandrakas . Tú lo dices el SAN es el SAN, yo creo que es marketing. En eso D.Emilione es un hacha no hay duda, ojo que funciona no hay mas que mirarlo.


----------



## Starkiller (17 Feb 2009)

Pero... digo yo... Quitando a los que hicieron una mala inversión... ¿Como esta tratando a sus clientes? Bien, protegiendo su dinero y no usandolo para pagar el pufo de otros.

¿Como a sus accionistas? De igual forma.

No se, es la lectura que yo veo. No creo que los inversores en el fondo de ladrillos representen a más que una minoría muy pequeña de "sus clientes".


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> El beneficio neto de Iberdrola alcanza los 2.980 millones en 2008, mejor de lo esperado
> 
> La eléctrica presidida por Ignacio Sánchez-Galán ha confirmado que su beneficio neto en 2008 alcanzó los 2.860,6 millones, un 21,5% más que en 2007, cuando ganó 2.353,7 millones. Las ventas de Iberdrola, por su parte, aumentaron un 43,3%, hasta los 25.196,1 millones de euros. El EBITDA creció un 15,78%, hasta 6.412,4 millones, y el EBIT lo hizo un 15,25%, hasta 4.261,5 millones.



¿Y el último trimestre qué tal?


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Pero... digo yo... Quitando a los que hicieron una mala inversión... ¿Como esta tratando a sus clientes? Bien, protegiendo su dinero y no usandolo para pagar el pufo de otros.
> 
> ¿Como a sus accionistas? De igual forma.
> 
> No se, es la lectura que yo veo. No creo que los inversores en el fondo de ladrillos representen a más que una minoría muy pequeña de "sus clientes".



Es el mayor fondo Español, solo te dejo eso.


----------



## carvil (17 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El futuro se presenta negro... hoy paso de meterme en el guano...
> 
> Otra porra... ¿A qué hora perdemos los 8000? 9:20...
> 
> ...



Te veo muy optimista  los perderemos en la apetura


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Te veo muy optimista  los perderemos en la apetura



Lo acabo de ver... edito:

9:00 tonuel


Saludos


----------



## belier (17 Feb 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Pero... digo yo... Quitando a los que hicieron una mala inversión... ¿Como esta tratando a sus clientes? Bien, protegiendo su dinero y no usandolo para pagar el pufo de otros.
> 
> ¿Como a sus accionistas? De igual forma.
> 
> No se, es la lectura que yo veo. No creo que los inversores en el fondo de ladrillos representen a más que una minoría muy pequeña de "sus clientes".



Yo como ateo practicante en economía puedo darte la razón en el caso del fondo. Pero si vamos un poco más allá y pensamos en los inmuebles que no tiene empaquetados y que se ha quedado por valores superiores a los de mercado (un mercado en plena decadencia), es cuando podemos dudar, y mucho, de la fortaleza real del banco.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...la-valoracion-de-los-activos-de-la-banca.html


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

¿Algún valiente que se meta con tonuel...? 



Saludos


----------



## Paisaje (17 Feb 2009)

Allá vamosss:

IBEX 35 9:01 7.993,40 -81,60 (1,01%)


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

A los buenos días!



> 3- Escándalo en Japón tras presentarse el ministro de finanzas, con síntomas de embriaguez a la rueda de prensa posterior del G7, todo parece indicar que va a dimitir de un momento a otro. Ya ha quedado claro lo que hacen en el G7... con razón nunca hacen nada de provecho en esas reuniones...




Vaya niveles a los que estamos llegando :

Tenemos apertura bajista, pero con los cañones preparados para subir porque los gaps siguen muy arriba, si no se cierran ahora se hará a final de sesión como el otro día. Aunque lo lógico sería que hoy subamos por la mañana y una vez cumplido el trámite del gap nos vayamos por el barranco.

El nivel absoluto a vigilar es el 800 del S&P, ahora mismo estamos en 804.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Algún valiente que se meta con tonuel...?
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Yo mismo: TONUEL MARICÓN


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)

buenos dias a todos...estoy fatal de lo mio..
he vuelto a comprar iberdrola ......5,37
Dios te salve maria ,llena eres de gracia.....

saludos


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo mismo: TONUEL MARICÓN



Voy a meterme en el san con un par mariquitas... 


-3,46%


Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)

window dressing,window dressing,window dressing,window dressing


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Feb 2009)

La subida del dólar no augura nada bueno para las bolsas.

El jueves reunión del BCE y probable bajada de tipos.

Hasta el jueves, hay que aguantar hasta el jueves por lo menos.


----------



## brickworld (17 Feb 2009)

Joder el puto SAN se va a las primeras de cambio, yo te sigo Tonuel, dime a cunato las compras


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> window dressing,window dressing,window dressing,window dressing






Yo flipo con la gente ¿que tal si te cambias el avatar de cara de susto?

Es que yo también me asusto cada vez que lo veo


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Joder el puto SAN se va a las primeras de cambio, yo te sigo Tonuel, dime a cuanto las compras





A 3,5€...



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (17 Feb 2009)

hay que joderse me han saltado los stops
ni resultados, ni aumento de dividendo ni ostias
IBE se va al infierno


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

El Popular quiere un sello hamijos... 

Si hubiera entrado a primera hora estaria ganando 8 centimetes... :



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)

en cuanto hagamos suelo me cambio el avatar .....


----------



## crack (17 Feb 2009)

Cierro mis cortos en 7965... a ver si más arriba nos reenganchamos!!! 

Porque Mulder, tenemos que cerrar ese gap, ¿no?


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

Trata de arrancarlo tito Botín, trata de arrancarlo!!!, Y recuerden, esta tarde: "LUCHA EN EL GUANO".


----------



## chollero (17 Feb 2009)

El Banco Santander permitirá a todos los partícipes atrapados en el fondo Banif Inmobiliario -que ayer anunció la suspensión de los reembolsos durante dos años- hacer líquidas sus participaciones mediante créditos que les concederá el propio banco a tipos "de mercado" para hipotecas. No obstante, las condiciones para cada cliente se fijarán de forma individual. Una solución que no convence a los partícipes, que han mostrado su indignación y que incluso preparan demandas contra la entidad.
El Banco Santander permitirá a todos los partícipes atrapados en el fondo Banif Inmobiliario -que ayer anunció la suspensión de los reembolsos durante dos años- hacer líquidas sus participaciones mediante créditos que les concederá el propio banco a tipos "de mercado" para hipotecas. No obstante, las condiciones para cada cliente se fijarán de forma individual. Una solución que no convence a los partícipes, que han mostrado su indignación y que incluso preparan demandas contra la entidad.

El Banco Santander permitirá a todos los partícipes atrapados en el fondo Banif Inmobiliario -que ayer anunció la suspensión de los reembolsos durante dos años- hacer líquidas sus participaciones mediante créditos que les concederá el propio banco a tipos "de mercado" para hipotecas. No obstante, las condiciones para cada cliente se fijarán de forma individual. Una solución que no convence a los partícipes, que han mostrado su indignación y que incluso preparan demandas contra la entidad.

Santander dará crédito hipotecario a todos los clientes pillados en el fondo - Cotizalia.com


con el respaldo de un gran banco!!


----------



## brickworld (17 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> en cuanto hagamos suelo me cambio el avatar .....



Espera sentado hasta finales de 2010, y a los 5500 del IBEX...
Yo creo que me voy a jugar lo poco que me queda en MAPFRE y que sea lo que dios quiera 

Hago mal?


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

crack dijo:


> Cierro mis cortos en 7965... a ver si más arriba nos reenganchamos!!!
> 
> Porque Mulder, tenemos que cerrar ese gap, ¿no?




Yo de ti no lo dudaría si no quieres llevarte una sorpresa como se la llevó todo este hilo el otro día antes de que cerraran los gringos.

Nadie se preguntaba el porqué hasta que solte por aquí lo del gap, se les acabó la fuerza alcista justo llegando a ese nivel. De todas formas yo he sacado estadísticas sobre esto y no tengo ninguna duda.


----------



## crack (17 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo de ti no lo dudaría si no quieres llevarte una sorpresa como se la llevó todo este hilo el otro día antes de que cerraran los gringos.
> 
> Nadie se preguntaba el porqué hasta que solte por aquí lo del gap, se les acabó la fuerza alcista justo llegando a ese nivel. De todas formas yo he sacado estadísticas sobre esto y no tengo ninguna duda.



No lo dudo, ya te digo que los he cerrado, veremos donde entro de nuevo... 

De hecho, he entrado a 7970 para ver si podemos rascar algo...


----------



## brickworld (17 Feb 2009)

Con que gap minimo tendrian que abrir los americanos, un 2%, 3%?

Y de ahi al cielo...? :


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

crack dijo:


> No lo dudo, ya te digo que los he cerrado, veremos donde entro de nuevo...




El del S&P está en 820 es, con diferencia, el que más se cumple. En el Stoxx 2197, este se cumple en un % bastante alto de los días pero no siempre.

Si ves atravesar esos niveles empieza a buscar cortos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2009)

Pues parece que esto se movera hasta la tarda en lateral


----------



## crack (17 Feb 2009)

crack dijo:


> No lo dudo, ya te digo que los he cerrado, veremos donde entro de nuevo...
> 
> De hecho, he entrado a 7970 para ver si podemos rascar algo...



He entrado largo, claro


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Vendidas las ENDESAS pendientes a 23,50€


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Vendidas las ENDESAS pendientes a 23,50€



Te tenias que esperar,que va a subir bien hoy!!


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Prefiero plusvalías en mano... desde 22,75€ son 0,75€ por título.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2009)

Entonces ok,yo entre mas caro.

Repsol me esta poniendo cachondo


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Feb 2009)

Buenos días
Quiero sangre

Bonita sesión nos espera,Juan Lui.
Fut DJI 7655

Nos asomamos al precipicio.

Saludos.


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Feb 2009)

Atentos Ibex se despeña


----------



## crack (17 Feb 2009)

Espero que se trate de una barrida, porque vaya pedazo de ostia que le han pegado en un par de minutos...


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

crack dijo:


> Espero que se trate de una barrida, porque vaya pedazo de ostia que le han pegado en un par de minutos...




Estoy buscando el gap de mulder... ¿Alguien lo ha visto...? :


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Estoy buscando el gap de mulder... ¿Alguien lo ha visto...? :




Creo que te has sentado encima de el


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

carvil dijo:


> 5,52 luckybastardo
> 5,45 rosonero
> 5,36 festival del humor
> 5.22 Mulder
> ...



Economía/Energía.- El precio del gas licuado por canalización subirá hoy un 20%. europapress.es


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Feb 2009)

SP 802

Esto se anima!!


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

IBERDROLA quiere pero no puede..... REPSOLES os va a gustar la nueva cartera!

*DENTRO A 13,50€*


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Feb 2009)

Otro empenton más del Ibex y a los botes

Tengo al broker en la otra pestaña del navegador


----------



## twetter (17 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Otro empenton más del Ibex y a los botes
> 
> Tengo al broker en la otra pestaña del navegador




compre ahora que luego sera mas caro no joe
saludos,
twetter


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Feb 2009)

Repsol está haciendo ahora lo mismo que estuvo haciendo Iberdrola los últimos días:

DESCONTAR LOS RESULTADOS ANTES DE QUE SE PUBLIQUEN.

Roberto Centeno dijo hace un mes que había caído la venta de gasóleo de automoción un 15% en España.


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

Vaya ostiazo se está dando el Ibex y mientras el Stoxx aguanta el tipo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

iberdola ha ganado el 4º trim. un 50% menos, eso es lo que tira


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)

parece que le cuesta...jajajaja la eterna historia iberdrolistica
nuestros bancos se van a la mierda en bicicleta
lo veo muy negro


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> compre ahora que luego sera mas caro no joe
> saludos,
> twetter




Que yo estoy corto y quiero ampliar la posición.

Largo ahora no toca


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

daimler PEOR que lo previsto


Gana 1.400 millones, peor de lo previsto
10:08 DAIMLERCHRYSLER Gráficos | Noticias | Foros
La firma automovilistica ha obtenido un beneficio de 1.400 millones de euros de 2008. Este resultado es peor de los estimado por el mercado que vaticinaba una ganancia 2.710 millones de euros. En estos momentos, las acciones de Daimler pierden un 5,4%.


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 10:17; -2,02%

7911 puntos


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

TONUEL... estás perdiendo unas jugosas plusvalías....


----------



## chameleon (17 Feb 2009)

7600 señores, ahí nos vamos


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TONUEL... estás perdiendo unas jugosas plusvalías....




Luego me lo cuentas... 



Saludos


----------



## comparto-piso (17 Feb 2009)

Dentro en el popular a 4,31 . stop en 4,22 y orden de venta en 4,45


----------



## Bayne (17 Feb 2009)

Santander a 5.24 -4.90% ahora mismo, algo debe rebotar...me meto?

edito 5.23 -5.08%
edito 5.22 -5.26%, va a ser que no me meto...


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

6000 allá vamos


no no no


no vayamos todavia, hagamoslo despues de la publicidad....


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Tengo sellos... teeengoooo sellossssss... 


-2,07%



Saludos


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

7800, ven a mi


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

*Publicidad*:


Hola soy Emiglio Shoes, les propongo un negocio, si ustedes me dejan todo su dinero, se lo guardo GRATIS durante dos años y si algun dia lo necesitan, les presto su propio dinero a un intereses de hipotecas, digamos un euribor + 0,8%.
Que les parece? Así era al principio, hace muchos años, cuando empezaron los bancos....

Estamos volviendo a los origenes



*Fin de Publicidad*


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Feb 2009)

Fut SP 801!!!!!!

Los useros están quitando la lona a los botes!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

SAN 5,22.... casi en mi porra.... y a 4% del infierno


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

nota, los 5 que mas caen el ibex..... los 5 bancos.... edito, 6


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Feb 2009)

Ampliada posición corta sobre tef put 12 spot 14.08


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> nota, los 5 que mas caen el ibex..... los 5 bancos.... edito, 6



Cuando lo has dicho estaba preparando la imagen.


----------



## chameleon (17 Feb 2009)

lo que me extraña es que cintra no se desplome dos dígitos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

y en Yurop de 8, 7 bancos


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> SAN 5,22.... casi en mi porra.... y a 4% del infierno




El 5.22 era la mia


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

Caja Duero lanza un depósito a dos años referenciado al comportamiento futuro del Ibex 35


> Caja Duero anunció hoy el lanzamiento al mercado de un nuevo producto denominado Depósito Cum Laude, que ofrece una "excelente" rentabilidad dependiendo del comportamiento futuro del Ibex 35, el índice selectivo de la Bolsa de Madrid.
> 
> Según la entidad financiera, esta oferta de ahorro para los clientes se puede formalizar hasta el próximo 9 de marzo, por un importe mínimo de 3.000 euros y con una duración de 24 meses.
> 
> ...



Invertia.com - Caja Duero lanza un depósito a dos años referenciado al comportamiento futuro del Ibex 35


mas o menos es lo mismo que el botas no?


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

Acuerdo definitivo entre Acciona y Enel para su 'divorcio' - 17/02/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## rosonero (17 Feb 2009)

El castañazo que se está dando ING tampoco tiene desperdicio, sobre el 7-8% :


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Feb 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> El castañazo que se está dando ING tampoco tiene desperdicio, sobre el 7-8% :



Unicredit -6,08%

Hoy los sellos reinarán


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

Pues va a ser que serán los gringos quienes nos aupen, yo no contaba con caer tanto sin ellos, el S&P se ha quedado en 801 antes del mini-rebote de ahora.

De todas formas podríamos subir un poco ahora y tener una tarde 'descolgada'.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2009)

Endesa subidooooooooooooooooooon

Cada valor va por libre,esto es peor que el casino!!!


----------



## crack (17 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues va a ser que serán los gringos quienes nos aupen, yo no contaba con caer tanto sin ellos, el S&P se ha quedado en 801 antes del mini-rebote de ahora.
> 
> De todas formas podríamos subir un poco ahora y tener una tarde 'descolgada'.



Yo he cerrado en 35. Podría haberme ahorrado esta bajadita, pero ya tengo para comer esta semana


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Endesa subidooooooooooooooooooon
> 
> Cada valor va por libre,esto es peor que el casino!!!



mire el post de arriba


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

crack dijo:


> Yo he cerrado en 35. Podría haberme ahorrado esta bajadita, pero ya tengo para comer esta semana




Chuletón o ensalada?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)

tendra repercusion el zew en Alemania? es a las 11.00
IPc reino unido mejor de lo esperado


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)

venga iberdrolas bonitas,volar,volar
yo hoy quiero entrecot


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

ENDESA puede pegar otra subida... cuando acuerden la fecha del dividendo de los 5,00€ por título.

Muchas felicidades a los afortunados!

MAPFRE ORDEN DE COMPRA EN 2,02€


----------



## chameleon (17 Feb 2009)

EL SP se va a los 770
Esta es la semana clave


----------



## crack (17 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Chuletón o ensalada?



¿No lo hueles?


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Feb 2009)

El Oro cotiza a 963.Alguien ha sacado su pasta de la bolsa....
El atún se va a poner intocable.


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> EL SP se va a los 770
> Esta es la semana clave



Clave para qué? para que te claven?


----------



## Stuyvesant (17 Feb 2009)

Rajoy la ha liado parda.


----------



## javso (17 Feb 2009)

Repsol lleva un rato clavada en 13,56, me está tentando.


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

crack dijo:


> ¿No lo hueles?




De tanto oler guano uno ya tiene el olfato atrofiado


----------



## kemao2 (17 Feb 2009)

Es algo que se me olvido comentar ayer, las grandes subidas del oro suelen anticipar grandes bajadas en la bolsa. EL oro lleva subiendo desde enero una barbaridad, y era cuestion de tiempo que se contagiara a la bolsa en sentido inverso como ya pasó el año pasado y en toda esta crisis.


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ENDESA puede pegar otra subida... cuando acuerden la fecha del dividendo de los 5,00€ por título.
> 
> Muchas felicidades a los afortunados!
> 
> MAPFRE ORDEN DE COMPRA EN 2,02€



Mirar que os lo dije la semana pasada!!!

Esas accionassss


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> EL SP se va a los 770
> Esta es la semana clave



si, veo como desde sep2001 se estan formando claramente unas torres gemelas


----------



## chameleon (17 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Clave para qué? para que te claven?



me gustaría que no nos dejáramos llevar por las pasiones
si tienes un escenario podrías explicarlo con razones

yo lo hago. tanto el SP como el ibex y otros índices se encuentran con un soporte a muy largo plazo y además con el soporte de los últimos dos años. esto se produce más o menos un 4% por debajo de donde estamos ahora.

si se rompe no es que lleguen los 6000, es que nos vamos al madmax

mi estrategia es esperar a ese evento y ponerme largo

espero a repsol rondando los 13 eur


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

pues mi escenario es 5800-6000 puntos, y ahi si veo soporte chamaleon.... desde luego en 7700 hay uno


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

IBERDROLA vaya.... vamos a ver si aguanta la subida.


----------



## Jucari (17 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues mi escenario es 5800-6000 puntos, y ahi si veo soporte chamaleon.... desde luego en 7700 hay uno



Yo también veo mas probable los 6000 ... solo el tiempo nos dara o quitara la razón...y la pasta a algunos....


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

carpatos:


ESPERAR FUERA en los 35 VALORES



ZEW: Condiciones actuales -86,2 mucho peor que el -81 esperado y cayendo desde el -77,1 del mes pasado.

Pero sentimiento económico sube de -31 a -58 mucho mejor que el -28 esperado.


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> carpatos:
> 
> ESPERAR FUERA en los 35 VALORES




Esto ocurre desde hace casi un año.


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Ibex a los 6000 en poco tiempo hamijos... lo huelo...











Saludos


----------



## dillei (17 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Esto ocurre desde hace casi un año.



Continúa tan lateral como ayer 

Endereza el monitor


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

dillei dijo:


> Continúa tan lateral como ayer
> 
> Endereza el monitor




Pues mañana (o esta tarde) va a ser mucho peor. Si ahora nos hemos quedado a las puertas del 800 me da que nos la vamos a dar en breve y además de verdad.

Todo esto solo es para calentar.


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

ENDESA se ha quedado en modo stand by.....* vamos a bajarla de nuevo para entrar a 22,50€*


----------



## SNB4President (17 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues mañana (o esta tarde) va a ser mucho peor. Si ahora nos hemos quedado a las puertas del 800 me da que nos la vamos a dar en breve y además de verdad.
> 
> Todo esto solo es para calentar.



¡Mulder madmaxista! : Corred insensatos, ¡corred!


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues mañana (o esta tarde) va a ser mucho peor. Si ahora nos hemos quedado a las puertas del 800 me da que nos la vamos a dar en breve y además de verdad.
> 
> Todo esto solo es para calentar.




No me acojones a las gacelas hamijo... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

la bolsa en 6000 es cuestion de tiempo, no va a pasar nada por eso, alguna que otra quiebra, pero el mundo seguirá, por lo menos al mismo tiempo que los 6000.... 

como la bolsa lleva un adelanto de 6-12 meses.....


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

Para los que hablaban del SAN esta mañana:



> Ibex 35 [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De Cárpatos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

que significa eso? alguien sabe como va en otros sitios?


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Feb 2009)

Mi escenario Ibex:
-Si estamos en recesión y solo corregimos la burbuja:5000-5300
-Si estamos en depresión,entorno 4000-4500 con suerte,porque eso tendría más peligro que dos niños jugando al ping-pong con una granada de mano.Jorl!!


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Mi escenario Ibex:
> -Si estamos en recesión y solo corregimos la burbuja:5000-5300
> -Si estamos en depresión,entorno 4000-4500 con suerte,porque eso tendría más peligro que dos niños jugando al ping-pong con una granada de mano.Jorl!!




Hace un año lo del peligro del ping-pong lo hubiéramos dicho igual en estos niveles. Hay que hacerse a la idea de que estar más abajo no significa nada, simplemente las bolsas hacen eso, el mercado será algo menos líquido pero todo será igual.

Tampoco hace tanto tiempo que visitamos esos niveles por última vez.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)

iberdrola rules! 3.70%
me va a devolver lo que perdi hace 10 dias peseta por peseta
YEAH!


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Howard dijo:


> Ante tales perspectivas, ¿qué os parece esto? (extraído de Expansión):
> BME estrenará en mayo el índice Ibex 35 Inverso
> IBEX 35
> El holding de la bolsa española, BME, estrenará "en la primera semana de mayo" un nuevo índice, el Ibex 35 Inverso. El nuevo indicador replicará exactamente el del Ibex 35 pero con un comportamiento opuesto.




Que alguien me lo aclare please... :

¿En mayo tonuel podrá debutar de corto...? 




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

no vamos a ver los niveles de 10.000 en varios años


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

Bolsas y Mercados Españoles (BME) ha creado el índice Ibex 35 inverso, que replica el comportamiento inverso del Ibex 35 con dividendos, y cuyo cálculo se iniciará en la primera semana del mes de mayo.

El índice Ibex 35 con dividendos es un indicador que incorpora la variación de precios de los valores, así como la rentabilidad obtenida por el reparto de dividendos y otros pagos al accionista. De esta forma, el índice muestra el impacto que este tipo de retribuciones tiene sobre una cartera réplica del índice Ibex 35.

Este índice tiene los mismos componentes, criterios de cálculo y ajustes que el selectivo Ibex 35, más las actualizaciones que correspondan al pago de dividendos ordinarios.

El índice Ibex 35 inverso, por su parte, replica los movimientos diarios del Ibex 35 con dividendos pero en sentido contrario, es decir, si en una sesión tiene una rentabilidad positiva, el Ibex 35 tendrá una rentabilidad negativa en una cuantía similar.

No obstante, la fórmula de cálculo del Ibex 35 inverso incorpora un elemento de inversión en renta fija libre de riesgo, por lo que el comportamiento de este índice no es perfectamente simétrico al del Ibex 35 con dividendos.

El objetivo del Ibex 35 inverso es servir de subyacente de productos financieros como certificados o Fondos Cotizados (ETF's). A través de estos instrumentos, el índice ofrece al inversor la oportunidad de compensar un mercado bajista.

BME da comienzo hoy a un proceso de selección de propuestas para la concesión de licencias de uso del índice Ibex 35 inverso como subyacente para el lanzamiento de Fondos Cotizados (ETFs).


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

Los bancos españoles pierden 30.000 millones de valor y tocan mínimos en años

Hora: 11:21 Fuente : Invertia imprimir Enviar noticia a un amigo disminuir el tamaño de la fuente aumentar el tamaño de la fuente
usuario_conectado ALBERTO CAÑABATE
Invertia.com

Tras un 2008 desastroso, el presente ejercicio tampoco apunta mejor. Los bancos españoles han perdido 30.000 millones de euros de capitalización en bolsa en menos de dos meses, más de lo que cuestan BBVA y Banco Popular juntos. A la crisis internacional se le unen las negativas perspectivas de negocio locales, tanto en actividad crediticia y comisiones como en el incremento de los préstamos morosos.

La avalancha de ventas en los mercados de renta variable vuelve a cebarse con los bancos. Banco Popular pierde hoy más del 5% de su valor, por lo que cotiza (4,29 euros) en mínimos de doce años. El resto de bancos medianos, con la excepción de Bankinter, pierde en torno al 4% y se va a su precio más bajo en más de cinco años. Santander y BBVA, la gran banca, se dejan el 4% tras completar ayer otra sesión para el olvido. El resto de entidades europeas siguen la misma línea.

Con los fuertes descensos de hoy, que arrastran al Ibex 35 (7.923 puntos) muy cerca de sus mínimos en 52 semanas (7.737 puntos), la banca española que cotiza en el selectivo acumula en el año una pérdida de valor para sus accionistas de 30.000 millones de euros, el 27,5%. En 2008, estos valores se dejaron la mitad de su capitalización bursátil, por lo que parece que lo peor está aún por descontar.

De hecho, las últimas valoraciones de los analistas anticipan más caídas en bolsa, sobre todo en los bancos que tienen concentrada su actividad en la Península. Merril Lynch estima que Banco Sabadell (3,55 euros) tiene que caer otro 32% para ajustarse a su precio objetivo (2,41 euros). Morgan Stanley tasó el banco catalán en 2,5 euros. En el caso de Popular, Morgan cree que vale 4 euros, por los 3,48 que le otorga Merrill. Bankinter (6,75 euros), por poner otro ejemplo, tendrá que retroceder un 38% para situarse en el precio objetivo que marca Banesto (4,13 euros).

El efecto de la crisis en las cuentas de los bancos se concentra, grosso modo, en la menor actividad crediticia, con el consecuente descenso de los ingresos, la caída de las comisiones por la masiva salida de dinero de los fondos de inversión y, lo más importante, en el rápido incremento de la morosidad, que ahora se sitúa en el 3,6%, frente al 0,9% de hace un año, y que apunta dramáticamente al alza. El Banco de España cree que el sistema puede soportar una mora del 9% tirando de provisiones y resultados.

“Que la vivienda se va a desplomar es algo lógico, con caídas del 50% tranquilamente para que se vuelva a una situación de equilibrio. Esto no ha hecho nada más que empezar”, comenta un analista de bancos que prefiere guardar el anonimato. “Ahora se están subastando los inmuebles entre los empleados de la banca, y todos no los pueden vender […] El descuento de partida es del 30%, pero cuando coincidan en el mercado todos los bancos, los fondos inmobiliarios, el descuento será mayor”.

La estrategia de la banca española para que no engorde la mora ha sido comprar los inmuebles a sus clientes, operaciones que en el conjunto de las entidades se sitúa en 7.000 millones de euros sólo durante el año pasado. La información que se da al mercado respecto a la tasación de estos activos es escasa, según las fuentes consultadas, por lo que las pérdidas aún son una incógnita. Además, las tasaciones que han realizado las sociedades especializadas han demostrado con el paso del tiempo ser poco fiables.

“El problema es que en seis meses la gente va a pedir transparencia a los bancos respecto a la valoración de los inmuebles, se están japonizando los bancos”, comenta esta fuente. “Entonces, la principal cuestión es cómo tasas los inmuebles si en este momento no existen precios de mercado, si además esos expertos en tasación demostraron tener poca idea”.

Para otro analista consultado, adjudicarse los activos antes de que entren en mora y poder gestionarlos es preferible para los bancos, ya que los concursos de acreedores son una situación mucho más engorrosa y con la que es difícil de lidiar. “Ahora se está actuando como en el 93, aunque la diferencia es que aquella crisis duró un año y esta tres o cuatro”, comenta este experto, que recuerda que en cualquier caso el riesgo surgió “dando el crédito”.

“Nadie sabe prever el tamaño de las pérdidas, que podrían ser mayores de que lo que nadie cree y sólo lo podremos descubrir dentro de dos o tres años”, comenta en un informe Santiago López, analista de Credit Suisse. El experto considera que las provisiones, colchones de dinero que los bancos generaron en la época de esplendor, se situarán por debajo del 30% para cubrir la mora, “inaceptable para el regulador”, por lo que las entidades podrían levantar más provisiones antes de que se superen esos niveles y antes de que los bancos puedan vender los inmuebles con los que se queda.

“Si el Gobierno inyecta dinero en la institución financiera que tiene las provisiones genéricas por debajo de sus niveles esperados, algo que podría suceder en 2009, la teoría que todas los fondos genéricos pueden ser usados se comprobará como incorrecta, lo que añade presión adicional para que los bancos tengan que incrementar las provisiones”, dicen desde el banco suizo.

Menos créditos y caída de los mercados = menos ingresos

El sufrimiento del balance va acompañado de un menor crecimiento en la actividad core de la banca española, que consiste en dar préstamos, captar pasivo y cobrar comisiones. Todos los analistas consultados creen que la recesión económica provocará que el saldo crediticio de los bancos caiga en 2009, algo que no sucedió en las crisis de 1983 y 1992.

“Las bajadas de tipos dejan de ser favorables para la banca a partir del tercer trimestre, y ésta es tan fuerte que va sus efectos van a ser muy negativos”, comenta un analista de bancos de una firma foránea. “Los bancos intentan combatirlo comprando renta fija, lo que añade duración al activo […] donde pierde la banca es en aquella parte del pasivo que no es elástico, como las cuentas corrientes y los fondos propios, ahí es donde pierdes”.

“El crecimiento en el crédito está empezando a ser una cuestión mucho más seria de lo que algunas instituciones creen”, comenta el experto de Credit Suisse. “Con una contracción prevista para la economía del 2% y un paro del 19% (la estadísticas oficiales son demasiado optimistas) sencillamente no hay demanda de crédito […] La menor petición de créditos de clientes que tienen un incierto futuro sumado a las políticas más restrictivas apuntan a exacerbar la contracción del PIB, lo que podría crear un circulo vicioso deflacionario”.

Además, la crisis de la industria de fondos ya provocó que la banca del Ibex 35 ingresará 600 millones menos en comisiones en 2008 respecto al año anterior, aunque pudieron contrarrestarlas con el incremento de las cargas en otras actividades de negocio y el recorte de gastos. Sólo Santander percibió 350 millones de euros menos que en 2007 por la gestión de fondos de inversión y de pensiones, un negocio que pretende vender y cuya imagen está muy deteriorada tras optar por suspender los reembolsos durante dos años a los partícipes del Santander Banif Inmobiliario.


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> me gustaría que no nos dejáramos llevar por las pasiones
> si tienes un escenario podrías explicarlo con razones
> 
> yo lo hago. tanto el SP como el ibex y otros índices se encuentran con un soporte a muy largo plazo y además con el soporte de los últimos dos años. esto se produce más o menos un 4% por debajo de donde estamos ahora.
> ...



Pero resulta que la bolsa es pura pasión!!!. Por ahí leí que alguien tenía, con todos sus gráficos y análisis, un acierto del 50%, lo mismo que lanzar una moneda al aire, vamos, que eso si es analizar. En todo caso sé que jode no querer saber que sucederá: IBEX luchando por los 8000. Y no importa que el soporte esté en el 7700, acaso no estaba en el 8200? Y el por qué de ese análisis ya lo tienes en el post anterior, los bancos españoles son como el gobierno español: todos vivimos en este mundo que está en recesión, y te pongas como te pongas el mercado dicta: a luchar por los 8000. Ponte a largo y vive para contarlo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)

muhahahahaha! por mi el ibex se puede ir a hacer puñetas desde ya!
fuera de IBE a 5,65
Chuleton de los gordos para hoy.....y champagne


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Eso es fantastico!!!! IBERDROLA no creo que resista mucho... es lo que ocurrió con MAPFRE.... RESULTADOS ----->>>> SUBIENDO... luego a los niveles 2.05-2.10 

ACCIONA me ha dado opción a compra...pero espero entrar en 85,00€


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Pero resulta que la bolsa es pura pasión!!!.




La bolsa es psicología, pero no pasión.



> Por ahí leí que alguien tenía, con todos sus gráficos y análisis, un acierto del 50%, lo mismo que lanzar una moneda al aire, vamos, que eso si es analizar.




¿Entonces volvemos a aquello de que la bolsa es un casino? ya empezamos...



> En todo caso sé que jode no querer saber que sucederá: IBEX luchando por los 8000. Y no importa que el soporte esté en el 7700, acaso no estaba en el 8200?




Aunque a mi no me interesa el Ibex, para el que si que le interese, conocer si el soporte son 7700 o donde cristo perdió la boina es *crucial* para tomar una decisión de entrada al mercado, corto o largo.



> Y el por qué de ese análisis ya lo tienes en el post anterior, los bancos españoles son como el gobierno español: todos vivimos en este mundo que está en recesión, y te pongas como te pongas el mercado dicta: a luchar por los 8000. Ponte a largo y vive para contarlo.




¿y como sabes si lo va a contar o no? si esto es un casino ¿verdad? si vamos de ignorantes por la vida queriéndolo ser, igual te pones corto en ese nivel y los leoncios deciden que ya está bien de bajar la bolsa, ahora vamos a subirla un poco.

Y tu por eso te quedas pillado.

Ya está bien de recurrir a los argumentos facilones para explicar cosas que son mucho más complejas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

mmm el oro sube mas de 20 pavos y alemania vuelve al -2%....... mmmm


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

subidón... :


-2,10%


----------



## carvil (17 Feb 2009)

Que ha pasado?

Vaya leche el DAX


----------



## wsleone (17 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mmm el oro sube mas de 20 pavos y alemania vuelve al -2%....... mmmm



Entre dimes y diretes pero lo importante, ya estamos por debajo de los 8000. Si no baja más es porque están esperando a Obama. Se hará público su plan; suponiendo que se acepte de "buen grado" las bolsas estarán dos o tres días con pequeñas subidas, luego un poco de descanso y después a la realidad, al pánico de la gente (con razón), o sea, a la mierda mierda mierda.
Todos los días leo informes y opiniones en internet de organismos / entidades con cierto prestigio y que con datos en la mano elaboran previsiones con un panorama muy desalentador; estos informes / opiniones abundan mucho más que quienes opinan que las cosas no irán tan mal, o incluso mejorarán algo *¿porqué será?* 

PD Lo de Francia que preguntabas por ahí ¿estás pensando lo mismo que yo?  . Me voy a comer, todavía puedo


----------



## Jucari (17 Feb 2009)

Cada dia me dais mas miedo.....voy a emigrar a ver si pare mi mujer en otro pais...Australia estaría bien....


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 12:44; -2,28%

7890 puntos



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)

hala todo para abajo...como el SAN siga bajando,me meto a comer guano
lo da acciona tambien tiene muy buena pinta
viva la volatilidad,dias como estos son los que me hacen sonreir!
saludos


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La bolsa es psicología, pero no pasión.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya veo que duele eh?, mientras tanto nueva cota: a luchar por el 7900.

Se que para obtener beneficio a largo tendrá que vivir muchos años, no es que sepa que vaya a vivir mucho. Ustedes de retórica no se enteran mucho.

Que vengan los leoncios, ellos también se mueren en la selva.


----------



## javso (17 Feb 2009)

Increible lo de iberdrola, con lo bien que iba, ha perdido todo lo que ganaba en 2 minutos. Que ha pasado? Menudo ostión repentino del ibex.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Feb 2009)

Toma, Chameleon, que creo que puedes ser accionista de REP en breve.

Porque a este paso los 13 pelaos están ahí.

http://www.cedib.org/pdocumentos/P9/02.pdf

Remontando directorios en la barra de direcciones del navegador puedes ver todos los números de esa revista, al que le interese el sector energético le puede resultar entretenido. 

Tiene cojones que si uno quiere información de cierta calidad de una compañía española tenga que acudir a fuentes extranjeras.


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

Tranquilo, no es pasional el bajón. Es lateral!!!!


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

Si entra un leoncio ahora le va a pasar como al burro hambriento que le lanzaron a los leones: se los comió a los dos (el burro) y ahora tiene acojonada a la pantera.


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Tranquilo, no es pasional el bajón.




No, no lo es, yo me lo esperaba, no a estas horas pero si a otras.

El que no entienda el mercado me parece muy bien que esté fuera, pero me enfado porque ya estoy cansadísimo de decir que la bolsa NO es un casino. A quienes no entienden el mercado la bolsa les parece un casino igual que aquellos que no entienden el ajedrez.

edito: este viernes pasado ya lo esperaba.


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

*[modo reclutando gacelas on]*


Hay que meterse... porque más no va a bajar...¿no? :


*[modo reclutando gacelas off]*




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *[modo reclutando gacelas on]*
> 
> Hay que meterse... porque más no va a bajar... :
> 
> *[modo reclutando gacelas off]*




Y vosotros llamándome madmaxista antes...


----------



## Dolmen (17 Feb 2009)

javso dijo:


> Increible lo de iberdrola, con lo bien que iba, ha perdido todo lo que ganaba en 2 minutos. Que ha pasado? Menudo ostión repentino del ibex.




Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

Nueva oleada de pánico en el sector bancario, ante el temor a que los problemas en países emergentes sean otro esqueleto en el armario peor de lo esperado.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)

vamos SAN un poquito mas,un poquito mas.....te estoy esperando con los brazos abiertos


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No, no lo es, yo me lo esperaba, no a estas horas pero si a otras.
> 
> El que no entienda el mercado me parece muy bien que esté fuera, pero me enfado porque ya estoy cansadísimo de decir que la bolsa NO es un casino. A quienes no entienden el mercado la bolsa les parece un casino igual que aquellos que no entienden el ajedrez.



hombre yo entiendo un poco, poco solo, pero estoy fuera al 100%, no me mola el intradia mucho salvo con poca pasta y que lo vea muy claro muy claro...

en 7-8 años nunca he llevado minusvalias al IRPF


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> hombre yo entiendo un poco, poco solo, pero estoy fuera al 100%, no me mola el intradia mucho salvo con poca pasta y que lo vea muy claro muy claro...
> 
> en 7-8 años nunca he llevado minusvalias al IRPF




Hacienda no es tu socio 'capitalista' cuando hay minusvalías, de la otra forma sí.


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

hamijo, yo no he dicho que sea un casino, he dicho que alguien habló de un acierto del 50% y lo asemejé a tener el mismo acierto que lanzar una moneda. Por supuesto que no se invierte sin un poco de analisis, pero decir que se tiene un 50% vaya vaya. En fin, que ya volveré después de comer, mientras se calman un poquillo que yo no he sido el que ha bajado esas cotizaciones.


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

mulder necesito consejo para operar... ¿Qué indican las runas...? :



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> mulder necesito consejo para operar... ¿Qué indican las runas...? :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Vamos padrentro con repsol gacela mia


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Feb 2009)

¿Existe alguna ley física que impida a IBR bajar de 3 € y a Grifols bajar de 13?

Es que ya huele...


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

Y esta tarde, la pelea del siglo: LA LUCHA EN EL GUANODROMO. IBEX contra DJ (caída a plomo). (con lo de caída a plomo me he pasao, ya ha caído a plomo!)


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> mulder necesito consejo para operar... ¿Qué indican las runas...? :




El S&P aun no ha perdido los 800, permanezca en el burladero. Si ve que caen póngase los pantalones cortos, cuanto más cortos mejor.


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El S&P aun no ha perdido los 800, permanezca en el burladero. Si ve que caen póngase los pantalones cortos, cuanto más cortos mejor.





OK hamijo... es que me estoy poniendo pensando en las plusvalias... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

San siempre recupera.... TONUEL COMPRA!


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> San siempre recupera.... TONUEL COMPRA!





esas populares..., esas sabadelles.... dios... dios... dios... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Los futuros USA vienen muy rojos -154


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

E-mini DJ Mar 2009 7647 -132 [2] 7646 7647 [4] 7772 7621 15253 7779 75301 13:16 
E-mini NQ Mar 2009 1200 -29.25 [45] 1199.75 1200 [16] 1227 1195.25 24118 1229.25 270359 13:16 
E-mini S&P Mar 2009 804 -16 [28] 804 804.25 [29] 818.75 801.25 247244 820 2741164 13:16


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Hagen... como van tus ACCIONA?


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

SAN me hará ganar la porra hoy:

Last Trade:	5.22
Trade Time:	7:04am ET
Change:	Down 0.27 (-4.92%)

edito: dedicado a los del casino


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hagen... como van tus ACCIONA?



Pues tengo batiburrilo de todos los precios, precio medio de cartera, 86,50.

Estoy esperando con la escopeta cargada con 500 acciones a 85

y por si llegase 2000 a 83.


----------



## Bayne (17 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> SAN me hará ganar la porra hoy:
> 
> Last Trade:	5.22
> Trade Time:	7:04am ET
> ...



¿Pero para mañana rebota? Es que le tengo ganas, quiero desquitarme de las comisiones que me han endiñado alguna que otra vez tiempo ha...


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Mucha suerte con ACCIONA, mis movimientos con ENDESA están resultando.. la estamos bajando. XD


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

Parece ser que una parte de la valoración de los activos que se lleva acciona estan supeditados a si la CNMV da el visto bueno o no de lanzar la opa por el 100% de Endesa.

Y viendo como esta el mercado crediticio, no creo que obliguen a los Italianos a lanzar la OPA por el 8% restante.


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> ¿Pero para mañana rebota? Es que le tengo ganas, quiero desquitarme de las comisiones que me han endiñado alguna que otra vez tiempo ha...




En el Stoxx estamos a 3 puntos (en el mínimo) de llegar al 50% de toda la caida que me espero, no creo que rebotemos en breve, aunque se ha caido tanto que un rebote de corrección normal podría ser bastante fuerte.

Por ejemplo, estamos en 2139 y yo espero que lleguemos al 2200 de nuevo antes de volver a caer fuerte.


----------



## Lupo (17 Feb 2009)

Ay mamacita que perdemos el 7900
Esto es peor que un terremoto.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Feb 2009)

Si no fuera porque las caídas son bien gordas diría que esto es un goteo a la baja.

Desde luego esto es muy distinto a lo de octubre, estamos casi como en octubre pero la voltatilidad no es ni parecida.

Esto no es pánico, se vende por fundamentales.

Es como el que se estudia la guía telefónica pero no de memoria sino "compendiéndola".


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Caixa Sabadell cerró 2008 con un beneficio neto consolidado de 42 millones de euros, un 29,7% menos que el año anterior, a consecuencia del incremento en las dotaciones, que ha quintuplicado, para reforzar su cobertura ante el aumento de la morosidad, que se ha triplicado.


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Edito:

Ahora mismo "lateral alcista" como vaticinaba mulder... 




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2009)

Acabo de comprar fichitas para el casino y ordenes de compra para esta tarde.
Mis cuentas en ING y Activobank estan tiesas.

No va mas señoreh!


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Estamos en la fase de reclutar gacelillas... ya sabeis lo que viene luego... 




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)

*EE.UU.: Resultados de Wal-Mart, mejores de lo esperado*

si lo piensas no te metes.....compra de SAN 5,27 ,STOP en minimos intra ...me hubiera gustado pillarlas a 5,16 o asi pero se me fue la ocasion...desearme suerte,no seais malos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)

gacelas power!


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Hoy el san ha estado a 5,18€ como hoy nos vayamos al infierno .... como poco lo tienes a 5,10€

Hoy USA apertura rojo... al cierre verde.


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

La Bolsa de Nueva York se toma un respiro momentáneo con los resultados de Wal-Mart. La mayor minorista del mundo reacciona positivamente en la preapertura al anuncio de unos beneficios de 3.790 millones de dólares en el cuarto trimestre de 2008. Aunque cae un 7,5%, a 96 centavos por acción, supera la previsión de la compañía, de entre 91 y 94 centavos por título tras el profit warning de enero. Entonces rebajó las anteriores de entre 1,03 y 1,07 dólares por acción. Los ingresos del grupo han subido a 109.100 millones de dólares, desde los 107.300 del año anterior, un 1,67%. Wal-Mart ha anunciado que espera un beneficio de entre 72 y 77 centavos por acción en el primer trimestre y un bpa anual de entre 3,45 y 3,60 dólares.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

Subida de una horita pero ya ha pasado el efecto wal-mart. Lucha por 8000 tal como dije el viernes. 7800!!! ven con papáaaaaa. La pregunata ahora es: cuando acabará la lucha del guano? no habrá ganadores!!!!


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Bank Of America Cae Un 6% En Preapertura Y Citigroup Un 3,5%


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

Ojito al S&P que acaba de perder el 800. La tarde se está volviendo impredecible.


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

Impredecible? pero si estamos en la letrina!!!, lo que no sabemos es si estamos cabeza abajo o cabeza arriba, pero en estos niveles eso no importa mucho


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Feb 2009)

Una tendencia firme la del Banco Pastor, respetando la directriz y tal...


----------



## Lupo (17 Feb 2009)

Uy -2,17......7998


----------



## Lupo (17 Feb 2009)

Uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
-2,28 ------ 7.890


----------



## aterriza como puedas (17 Feb 2009)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 14:30:30 h. *Empire State de la FED de N. York*
> 
> Indicador general baja de -22,2 a -34,65 mucho peor que el -24 esperado
> 
> ...



Malos tiempos para la lírica...


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Feb 2009)

ja, ja ... me acabo de reir un rato, hace tiempo que no trabajo con el SAN pero tienen mi numero de movil, no se les a ocurrido más que llamarme para ofrecerme acciones, el comercial más o menos me ha dicho, "amigo que van baratas, baratas que me las quitan de las manos que más no bajan". Le he respondido que hasta 2€ aun hay margen, que el IBEX bajara hasta 4.000 , que como van las daciones y que tenga suerte.

Me ha colgado.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)

a mi me ha saltado el stop a 5,18...botin me la ha vuelto a jugar..eso y mi impaciencia


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

El que tenga bancos hoy tendrá marcapasos mañana


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

wowww

E-mini S&P Mar 2009 798.5 -21.5 [169] 798.5 798.75 [23] 818.75 798.5 346828 820 2751948 14:54


----------



## Lupo (17 Feb 2009)

Condor!!!!!
-2,40 ----7.881 ahora mismo y parece que esto .....palante!!!!


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Feb 2009)

Ojo con saltarse los stops... ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

Vamos!!!! a por ese soporte de los 7700; vamos a ver de que estamos hechos!!!! a buscarles las cosquillas a los análisis. 

El límite es el -infinito.

Cayendo a plomo!!!! es que estos leoncios....

Horror en la torre.

Vamos DJ que aquí te espero, bajo 7900, ---le dijo el IBEX----


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

E-mini S&P Mar 2009 795 -25 [37] 794.75 795 [149] 818.75 793.25 364719 820 2751948 14:57 

Peor dato del no se que de philadelphia........


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Feb 2009)

Mi cartera modelo: SAN, Pastor, Popular Sacyr, GM, y Citibank.

Mi segunda opción es apostar por Blue note, a ganador, en la cuarta carrera de Narragansett.


----------



## Lupo (17 Feb 2009)

Buffffff
-2,65----- 7.860
Y el Santa barbara -5,28 ----5,20€


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

POPULAR va muy fino -9.38%


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> POPULAR va muy fino -9.38%




Lo tengo en mi cartera modelo.

Voy a ver si elaboro también una cartera "valores de alta rentabilidad" o "extra dividendo"


----------



## pepeton (17 Feb 2009)

*IBEX 35 7.867,30 -207,70 -2,57%*

:


----------



## chollero (17 Feb 2009)

como va esa porra amigos? tal y como predijo mulder mañana lateral alcista.... segun mi analisis los pedidos de abridores de latas de atun han experimentado un repunte, osea nos vamos al guano


que le pasa al popular?


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

Al popular lo que le pasa es que su popularidad no era tal. Ahora tocará empezar a ver de que se trabaja ya que este cuento se está acabando.

Piensen que los diez miles (montañas que no existen) están a 2140 puntos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2009)




----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

Ya van 4 caidas de no te menees en el día. Ahora le toca a Super DJ para terminar el trabajo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)




----------



## Friaseus (17 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


>



gran foto de mirnyi pero me parece que podemos ir más abajo


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

Estos leoncios creen que nos van a aguar la fiesta?, estamos 7 puntos por encima del momento más bajo!!! optimismo ante todo. (Yo me voy del país dentro de dos días, je je je je)

En crisis estaré cuando se me acaben las palomitas.

Vamos que ya llega la segunda onda para abajo.


----------



## wsleone (17 Feb 2009)

joer tonuel, hoy te pones las "botas" (... nunca mejor dicho  )


----------



## chollero (17 Feb 2009)

carvil dijo:


> 5,52 luckybastardo
> 5,45 rosonero
> 5,36 festival del humor
> 5.22 Mulder
> ...



a las 17,30 me voy al casino !


----------



## Starkiller (17 Feb 2009)

Pues el DAX esta también haciendo un rally alcista inverso de aupa.. ¡Como está el patio, señoras!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)

EE.UU.: Datos informe TIC mejores de lo esperado

17/02/2009 - 15:00 - MADRID, 17 FEB. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Flujos netos TIC a largo plazo de diciembre de EEUU. Dato: 34.800 millones de dólares. Dato anterior: -21.700 millones de dólares. Dato anterior revisado: -25.600 millones de dólares. Previsión: 20.000 millones de dólares.

Flujos netos totales TIC de diciembre en EEUU. Dato: 74.000 millones de dólares. Dato anterior: 56.800 millones de dólares. Dato anterior revisado: 61.300 millones de dólares.

vamos que todavia estoy largo en inditex.........OBAMA di algo


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Pues el DAX esta también haciendo un rally alcista inverso de aupa.. ¡Como está el patio, señoras!



Para lo que le ha servido al gilipollas, pierde el 3%


----------



## sarkweber (17 Feb 2009)

Joder como estan dando al POP hoy -9,57% ::


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Feb 2009)

Tonuel ¡¡¡que podemos llegar a 7777 !!!

estate atento


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

Otra vez aburrimiento lateral alcista

(me descojono, jajajajajaja)


----------



## carvil (17 Feb 2009)

Todo el mundo en la apertura USA rezando por el 800 del S&P


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)

o a 6666!


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Todo el mundo en la apertura USA rezando por el 800 del S&P



En dónde ves que recen por el 800?, si está en 818, no se cual es el miedo


----------



## SNB4President (17 Feb 2009)

S&p 500 807.51 -18.63 -2.31% 17:31:45


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Feb 2009)

Ya he vuelto
Buenas tardes 
Quiero mucha más sangre.
Yo ya he hecho mi trabajo,espero que el mercado haga el suyo.

SP 811
DJI 7711


----------



## Jucari (17 Feb 2009)

Dow	7,709.99	-140.42	-1.79%
Nasdaq	1,491.02	-43.34	-2.82%
S&P 500	804.95	-21.89	-2.65%


----------



## Jucari (17 Feb 2009)

*s&p 500	802.82	-24.02	-2.91%*


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

Se ha puesto serio el DJI tirando para abajo con tanta fuerza, si señor, a este no hay quien le tosa. Y esto sólo ha empezado hamijos, no se vayan que se pone bueno.


----------



## sarkweber (17 Feb 2009)

Veo mucho dolor


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

A MAMARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR, que llegaron los helados


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Feb 2009)

Tengo CNBC en vivo.
Griterío en el parquet.
Cuando haya histeria os lo casco.Qué fuerte


----------



## Speculo (17 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> En dónde ves que recen por el 800?, si está en 818, no se cual es el miedo



S&P 500 801.99 -24.85




 -3.01%


----------



## Kujire (17 Feb 2009)

*.... americaaaaaanos os recibimos con alegriiiiiiaaaaa!*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5X7srWjn-z4&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5X7srWjn-z4&hl=es&fs=1" ****="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Sargento Highway (17 Feb 2009)

*de cárpatos*

de cárpatos...



> Ahora mismo los operadores no piensan en otra cosa, caerá el 800, o no caerá, cada uno hace sus apuestas, de lo que suceda depende todo. El mini sigue persistentemente por debajo pero no lo suficiente para pensar que ha caído



este apunte tampoco tiene desperdicio:



> Acabo de hacer una ronda de llamadas telefónicas con hedges y bancos grandes donde tengo algún conocido preguntando qué opinan sobre la banca española.
> 
> *Me habría sentado mal la comida*, si es que hubiera comido, cosa que no he podido hacer, con el lío de mercado que hay.
> 
> La opinión extranjera, no es precisamente la que vende el banco de España desde hace tiempo, es muy negativa, y muchos apuestan a que bancos pequeños y cajas acaban dando algún susto mayor tarde o temprano. Evidentemente no es más que una opinión, pero da miedo, y a veces las cosas se ven más neutrales desde fuera. Toda prudencia es poca. Estamos en una crisis sistémica muy peligrosa.


----------



## Amon_Ra (17 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Tengo CNBC en vivo.
> Griterío en el parquet.
> Cuando haya histeria os lo casco.Qué fuerte



*Cuenta y di algo , aqui se masca la tragedia 
*


----------



## Jucari (17 Feb 2009)

*S&P 500	799.96	-26.88	-3.25%*


Adios 800...


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Feb 2009)

Amon_Ra dijo:


> *Cuenta y di algo , aqui se masca la tragedia
> *



Roto 800

Parece un parvulario de momento.
Cuando parezca un psiquiátrico...


----------



## carvil (17 Feb 2009)

El infierno :::


----------



## sarkweber (17 Feb 2009)

BigCharts - QuickCharts


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

Avisen cuando hayan suicidios para invertir en funerarias


----------



## Speculo (17 Feb 2009)

Ahora sí... A tomar vientos

S&P 500 798.10  -28.56




 -3.45%
as of 09:41 AM EST on 02/17/2009 (CME Index Delay: 0 mins.)


----------



## sarkweber (17 Feb 2009)

El POP en subasta :::


----------



## Amon_Ra (17 Feb 2009)

El mini de nuevo 800, es un pull back, lógico, si ahora se mete por encima con comodidad ruptura falsa, si se da la vuelta y pierde mínimos empezaría a confirmarse que la ruptura va en serio


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

que bonito ver al DJ y al IBEX con los mismos puntos..... es tan romantico


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Feb 2009)

zac....crac....

(sonido de meter cartuchos en una escopeta)


----------



## Speculo (17 Feb 2009)

No supera los 800 
¿Demasiadas órdenes automáticas? 
¿No apagan los ordenadores en estos casos?


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

Si, al final va a ser culpa de los informáticos. Espera que vuelva la luz ya estará lejos el 800.


----------



## wsleone (17 Feb 2009)

Popular *-10,22%*

Santander *-6,19%*

sigo fuera


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

El viernes pasado dije que el miércoles por la mañana nos íbamos a ir al guano y que llegaríamos a perforar niveles 'sensibles', me equivoqué por un pequeño espacio temporal. También dije que no creía que el S&P llegara definitivamente a atravesar el 800.

Falta que se cumpla la segunda. Podría pasarse toda la tarde por estos niveles y cerrar a última hora por encima y eso sería como no haberlo pasado, se habría quedado todo en un ¡huyy! pero ya está.

Ahora veremos, el futuro del mini-S&P está en 794.


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

VAMOS COÑOOOOOO, QUE QUIERO VER EL 7700 a los ojos!!!!!


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 15:49; -3,34%

7804 puntos



Saludos


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

Mulder, pues yo el viernes pasado dije que HOY nos ibamos al guano y el DJ también.


----------



## wsleone (17 Feb 2009)

Repsol acercándose a los 13, me está tentando


----------



## chameleon (17 Feb 2009)

no os dais cuenta
hoy y mañana son dias muy importantes
rep 13,25


----------



## Peter Petrelli (17 Feb 2009)

Buenas,

Pregunta,

Sigo el ibex por expansion, los datos del índice son bastante actualizados, no así los datos de los valores individuales que van con retraso.

Alguna web donde serguirlos más actualizados? O en su defecto algún programa?

Saludos.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ibex 35 a las 15:48; -3,09%
> 
> 7825 puntos
> 
> ...



Que hoy estrenas el "you lose", falta muy poquito para los 7777


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

aaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, S&P 794

Siiiiii 7788!!!!!!


----------



## Speculo (17 Feb 2009)

Cuidadito, que esto se va, se va por la barranquilla....

S&P 500 793.21  -33.63




 -4.07%
as of 09:50 AM EST on 02/17/2009 (CME Index Delay: 0 mins.)


----------



## Lupo (17 Feb 2009)

aaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy
IBEX
-3,46 --- 7.795


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

mulder dime algo.... :


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> mulder dime algo.... :




Espero que no estés largo


----------



## sarkweber (17 Feb 2009)

mulder dijo:


> espero Que No Estés Largo :d



+10 ............


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Espero que no estés largo



Voy a meterme... :



Saludos


----------



## Futuroscope (17 Feb 2009)

Ayer decia invertia que el IBEX tenia un soporte en 7955 y otro en 7826.
Los hemos traspasado los dos. habra panico ??


----------



## Deudor (17 Feb 2009)

Al peo.
Estamos exactamente igual que hace 5 meses.


----------



## Pelayo (17 Feb 2009)

Peter Petrelli dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Pregunta,
> 
> ...



ecobolsa.com


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Estoy oliendo ya las plusvalias... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

SANTANDER Y ACCIONA tienen buenas plusvalías a corto!


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Estoy oliendo ya las plusvalias...




A eso le llamo yo ponerse corto de osos (vender el oso antes de cazarlo)


----------



## chollero (17 Feb 2009)

algo está pasando, alguna quiebra sonada, estan tardando demasiado en decir que banco ó caja esta quebrado en España para no crear panico


----------



## el fin (17 Feb 2009)

Yo espero a los 5300


----------



## ladrilleitor (17 Feb 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Al peo.
> Estamos exactamente igual que hace 5 meses.




No igual no, con miles de millones de Euros y dólares tirados por la barranquilla........


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

chollero dijo:


> algo está pasando, alguna quiebra sonada, estan tardando demasiado en decir que banco ó caja esta quebrado en España para no crear panico




Claro, es que nuestros bancos y cajas son tan importantes internacionalmente que hasta el S&P se cae cuando los leoncios se huelen algo...

Igual pasa algo malo en la caja de valdecorrillos de arriba y todas las bolsas del mundo lo notan.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Feb 2009)

S&P pierde los 800. ¿Compro atún?


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Claro, es que nuestros bancos y cajas son tan importantes internacionalmente que hasta el S&P se cae cuando los leoncios se huelen algo...
> 
> *Igual pasa algo malo en la caja de valdecorrillos de arriba y todas las bolsas del mundo lo notan*.



el tio nemesio ha comentado que la cosecha de melones ha sido mala


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Que alguien me cuente a que huele en el popular... :




Saludos


----------



## furia angelical (17 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> SANTANDER Y ACCIONA tienen buenas plusvalías a corto!




Pues compra hombre compra.


----------



## sarkweber (17 Feb 2009)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> S&P pierde los 800. ¿Compro atún?



todabia andas asi???


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Dentro de SAN a 5,11€ voy a ver perder los 5,00€ XD


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> S&P pierde los 800. ¿Compro atún?





demasiado tarde... :


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Feb 2009)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> S&P pierde los 800. ¿Compro atún?



Corre que el de hacendado ya escasea.


----------



## furia angelical (17 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Que alguien me cuente a que huele en el popular... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si digo a lo que me huele, me banean en el acto.


----------



## Misterio (17 Feb 2009)

Y lo del Popular? Populbadell en el futuro?


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> SANTANDER Y ACCIONA tienen buenas plusvalías a corto!



Has entrado a 83???

Acabo de poner mi ultima orden a 81.50

Acabo de vaciar la cajaaaaa


----------



## brickworld (17 Feb 2009)

la puta hostia 2000000 en compra vs 500000 en SAN
Yo a los bancos ni loco ahora

Compra T5 que mira como aguanta la hijaputa y MAPFRE en 2,03


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

No, de momento tengo una orden a 81,00€ en ACCIONA


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Venga... que quiero ver los 7777... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

La maquinaria tiene que enfriarse.... cerramos en -1,68%


----------



## sarkweber (17 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No, de momento tengo una orden a 81,00€ en ACCIONA



no entres que te quitan el libreton


----------



## Riviera (17 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dentro de SAN a 5,11€ voy a ver perder los 5,00€ XD



La has clavado con lo de los 5,10.Ahi hay un buen muro de 2.000.000 de compras.


Uffff.Te acompaño a 5,11


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La maquinaria tiene que enfriarse.... cerramos en -1,68%





Tu no eres el poseedor de las runas del ibex hamijo... :


Mulder donde estás????? :



Saludos


----------



## elfo-oscuro (17 Feb 2009)

los 8000 rebasados, en caida claro, para cuando los 7000???


----------



## Deudor (17 Feb 2009)

Populbadell o PopulBVA


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Siempre se cumple la norma... vender con plusvalías latentes al momento... ENDESA ahora a 22,68€ esta mañana llegó a 23,88€ .... yo salí en 23,50€


----------



## javso (17 Feb 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> La has clavado con lo de los 5,10.Ahi hay un buen muro de 2.000.000 de compras.
> 
> 
> Uffff.Te acompaño a 5,11



5,10... Si toca los 5 euros entro a muerte


----------



## El río de la vida (17 Feb 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> La has clavado con lo de los 5,10.Ahi hay un buen muro de 2.000.000 de compras.
> 
> 
> Uffff.Te acompaño a 5,11




Los soportes están ahí para ser perforados, las resistencias para ser superadas.

Suerte.


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Peligrooooo!!

San A 5,09€


----------



## sarkweber (17 Feb 2009)

Oil -6% ::


----------



## Riviera (17 Feb 2009)

Ya ha roto los 5,1


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Dentro de SAN a 5,09€... porque siempre recupera... ¿no? :



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

estan descartando ,muy rapido al PAS


----------



## chameleon (17 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Dentro de SAN a 5,09€... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



OJO OJO!!! 

suerte


----------



## Speculo (17 Feb 2009)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> S&P pierde los 800. ¿Compro atún?



Mejor melocotón en almíbar. Dura más que el atún.


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

Se acercan a mis 300 ultimas acciones de endesa a 81,50

Luego a llamar a los italianossssss


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Feb 2009)

Ibex haciendo arco.

Puede desplomarse (más).Slurppp!!


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

vamos ibexito, que probaste de los 77** y sabemos que te gustaron, ven con papá 7700.


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Ibex haciendo arco.
> 
> Puede desplomarse (más).Slurppp!!




Voy aliñando la ensalada... :


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

que cabrones solo me han vendido 1. 299 me quedan por comprar


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> que cabrones solo me han vendido 1. 299 me quedan por comprar





corralito de acciones... dios... es el final... :


----------



## Speculo (17 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> que cabrones solo me han vendido 1. 299 me quedan por comprar



¿Has comprado una sola acción de endesa??


----------



## sarkweber (17 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> corralito de acciones... dios... es el final... :



jejejejejejeje


----------



## javso (17 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> OJO OJO!!!
> 
> suerte



5,07. El imperio Botín se desmorona


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

ACCIONA, me han entrado a 81,60€


----------



## Misterio (17 Feb 2009)

Alguno conoce alguna página como esta .INX - S&P 500 INDEX - Google Finance donde se va actualizando automáticamente?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Feb 2009)

Jodó vaya 2 días me he perdido!!!!!

Ya os dije que perder el 8100 al final de la sesión era muy mala señal...  Y perder al cierre el mínimo de noviembre significa irnos muy abajo...

Saludos....


----------



## kokaine (17 Feb 2009)

lo que esta claro es q hoy es el dia clave q muchos andaban esperando. 

Tocan minimos las bolsas y despues rebote.?

O a fundir esos soporteS?

El que acierte puede ganar mucha pasta...... 

Yo me estoy pensando entrar, esta semana hay vencimiento de opciones y suele maquillar un poco; pero vete a saber


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

77** siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, te estoy esperando tito botín, para que sigas contándome cuentos


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Cuando pulsa el BOTON OBAMA?


----------



## kokaine (17 Feb 2009)

Yo utilizo ultimamente Infobolsa: bolsa,ibex,noticias,tiempo real,mercados,la bolsa,euribor y mucho más... , va bastante bien.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

kokaine dijo:


> Yo utilizo ultimamente Infobolsa: bolsa,ibex,noticias,tiempo real,mercados,la bolsa,euribor y mucho más... , va bastante bien.



yo tambine


----------



## Bayne (17 Feb 2009)

5,52 luckybastardo
5,45 rosonero
5,36 festival del humor
5.22 Mulder
5,20 azku
5,15 chollero
4,95 casiano
3,50 tonuel
5,00 carvil
La porra la gana chollero, casiano o carvil, 
SAN a 5.08


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Has comprado una sola acción de endesa??



Se me ha adelantado don pepito............ 300 acciones a compra a 81.50 y don pepito............ me adelanta por el lateral....


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Feb 2009)

como se resiste...

caeras al 7777


----------



## wsleone (17 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cuando pulsa el BOTON OBAMA?



Dis is de cuestion


----------



## sarkweber (17 Feb 2009)

El POP tufa muy muy mal


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Mi aportación SAN CIERRA a 5,14€


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Trata de arrancarlo emilio... trata de arrancarlo... :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Feb 2009)

No se si lo habréis puesto ya, pero me es imposible (hasta el fin de semana) leerme las páginas de los últimos 2 días... La proyección del Ibex para el medio plazo, habiendo roto el triángulo que llevaba en formación más de 3 meses, es de 5450 puntos...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Las ACCIONA siempre me han dado alegrias..... nunca las he mantenido lo suficiente....


----------



## El río de la vida (17 Feb 2009)

San -ta madre de dios, que golpe. 5,06


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No se si lo habréis puesto ya, pero me es imposible (hasta el fin de semana) leerme las páginas de los últimos 2 días... La proyección del Ibex para el medio plazo, habiendo roto el triángulo que llevaba en formación más de 3 meses, es de 5450 puntos...
> 
> Saludos...





tu eres un infiel hamijo... para ganar en bolsa hay que creer... :o


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

pero si falta una hora.... que en Europa tb hay mano de DIOS  esperad


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Estas tardes son las buenas....


----------



## Minsky Moment (17 Feb 2009)

Pero por diox, ese SP en 79x. ¿Pero tiene soporte esto por algún lado o nos vamos al hoyo ya esta tarde mismo?


----------



## Lupo (17 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> 77** siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, te estoy esperando tito botín, para que sigas contándome cuentos



Calla calla, que todavía veo que hoy pierde el frente de los 5€


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Rezad conmigo todos... yo tengo fe... todavia no... todavia no... :


----------



## El río de la vida (17 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> rezad conmigo todos... yo tengo fe... todavia no... todavia no... :



5,10 las stops se han limpiado...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> rezad conmigo todos... yo tengo fe... todavia no... todavia no... :



Seguro que me he perdido muchas cosas :, qué hace tonuel pidiendo verde? Está metido hasta las trancas? Le habéis inducido/dejado...? :

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

El negocio de la bolsa debe continuar.... PANICO - para las gacelas!


----------



## Bayne (17 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pero si falta una hora.... que en Europa tb hay mano de DIOS  esperad



Este no es azkuna que me lo han cambiao...


----------



## chameleon (17 Feb 2009)

falta mañana y ya está
habrá sido cosa de abrir y cerrar los ojos

bajada de tipos el jueves, vencimientos viernes, unas cifras maquilladas por aquí y allá...
y nos ponemos en 9800 hacia mitad de marzo


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

El presidente de Repsol, Antonio Brufau, ha anunciado, ante los Reyes de España y el Primer Ministro de Trinidad y Tobago, Patrick Manning, que la compañía reforzará sus inversiones en ese país. En el marco de la visita Real a las islas caribeñas, Antonio Brufau ha adelantado que Repsol participará en nuevas rondas exploratorias de hidrocarburos en aguas de Trinidad y Tobago.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

esperad


nunca se sabe


lo unico que sé es que BKT es el mejor banco en las tablas.... y mirad un dia como hoy... y es el MAS CARO por libros y demas...


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Seguro que me he perdido muchas cosas :, qué hace tonuel pidiendo verde? Está metido hasta las trancas? Le habéis inducido/dejado...? :
> 
> Saludos...




Me acabo de meter en SAN a 5,09 inducido por satán... dame tiempo a salir señor... :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Feb 2009)

Madre de Dios, la proyección del S&P500 en el medio plazo es irnos hacia los 505 puntos...: 
Bienvenido Mad-Max...

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Rezad conmigo todos... yo tengo fe... todavia no... todavia no... :



¿Como que todavía no?

Déjame disfrutar mi momento y mis palomitas.

Que se vaya tef a esparragar y a por su ración de guano


----------



## Durmiente (17 Feb 2009)

Visto lo visto, nome extrañaría que el DJ tocara hoy los 7.500 o asi.

Luego ya veremos.


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

ACF MA +12.672.571 -10.727.912 1.944.659

Esta agencia está especializada en derribos... SAN


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> falta mañana y ya está
> habrá sido cosa de abrir y cerrar los ojos
> 
> bajada de tipos el jueves, vencimientos viernes, unas cifras maquilladas por aquí y allá...
> y nos ponemos en 9800 hacia mitad de marzo



¿Cómo ves ser avaricioso y esperar al lunes-martes de la semana que viene?


----------



## wsleone (17 Feb 2009)

en breves minutos llegan las rebajas, preparad las carteras


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Quiero venderrrrrr..... fue mulder el que me lió..., yo no queria... :


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

REPSOL.... está aguantando bien... es un buen precio para BUY NOW!.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Quiero venderrrrrr..... fue mulder el que me lió..., yo no queria... :



Tonuel, cámbiate la firma... Eres visillera, especulatonto, pepito, triunfador del pisito, compraste santanderes...? 

JEJEJE 

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Feb 2009)

Pero Tonuel,que el inoportuno era yo...
¿que has hecho? Ejecta y espera a mañana


----------



## Futuroscope (17 Feb 2009)

Ya se que con la noticia de ayer del fondo inmobiliario del Santander era normal que a los bancos les cayera hoy una buena. Pero el Popular esta cayendo un 12%, Esto es normal o esta pasando algo con el Popular ? Alguien ha oido rumores sobre el popular ?


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (17 Feb 2009)

¿es que me he equivocado y he entrado en algún foro de invertia?


----------



## chameleon (17 Feb 2009)

REP la van a poner por debajo de 13 !!!

12,96 está bien


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Feb 2009)

El S&P500 parece que ha desplegado 3 ondas, está en la cuarta, el intradiario, (contando con el after-hours), parece el Ibex35 en el último año, está desarrollando todavía la 4ª, como le venga la 5ª, nos vamos a reir todos mucho.... :

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

Se despista uno un rato y tengo cuatro páginas por leer, compren páginas compren, siermpe suben! 

Y de paso rueguen por el alma de Tonuel...

D.E.P.


----------



## Minsky Moment (17 Feb 2009)

Esto termina guanificado total. A ver qué da de sí la tarde en ultramar.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Feb 2009)

7788!!!!! vamos


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Las Acciones De General Motors Se Desploman Un 18%


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El S&P500 parece que ha desplegado 3 ondas, está en la cuarta, el intradiario, (contando con el after-hours), parece el Ibex35 en el último año, está desarrollando todavía la 4ª, como le venga la 5ª, nos vamos a reir todos mucho.... :
> 
> Saludos...




Según mi análisis basado en volumen (a corto plazo) el S&P está en la onda 3a y tiene como objetivo inmediato el 772.

edito: El stoxx ya habría terminado su onda 3a y estaría haciendo la 4a, pero eso aun falta confirmarlo, de momento ha llegado al objetivo.


----------



## Neumann (17 Feb 2009)

Oigo el murmullo de la gente, el entreabrir de las ventanas, ..... las manos en el alfeizar..... el taburete tambaleandose...........


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

Kujire, 

Cuentanos que se cuece, cuantos estan saltando por la ventana!!!!


----------



## Durmiente (17 Feb 2009)

Neumann dijo:


> Oigo el murmullo de la gente, el entreabrir de las ventanas, ..... las manos en el alfeizar..... el taburete tambaleandose...........



¿Hay gente en la calle mirando hacia arriba?


----------



## carlitros_15 (17 Feb 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Alguno conoce alguna página como esta .INX - S&P 500 INDEX - Google Finance donde se va actualizando automáticamente?




Ésta se actualiza al instante:
Cotizacion del IBEX, Cotizaciones del IBEX, Información del IBEX


----------



## Minsky Moment (17 Feb 2009)

Cachis, que el SP se quiere sujetar y no rompemos p'abajo de 7800...


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

16:27 El presidente de Estados Unidos, Barack Obama, viaja hoy a Denver, en el estado de Colorado, donde firmará el plan de estímulo económico aprobado por el Congreso. El plan de estímulo pondrá en circulación 787.000 millones de dólares con los que el Gobierno de EE.UU. espera reactivar la economía. Es un proyecto que incluye una combinación de gastos y recortes de impuestos, pero cuyo objetivo final es conseguir crear más de tres millones de empleos.


----------



## Misterio (17 Feb 2009)

carlitros_15 dijo:


> Ésta se actualiza al instante:
> Cotizacion del IBEX, Cotizaciones del IBEX, Información del IBEX



Ya pero yo quiero el S&P , de todos modos parece que ya se va arreglando lo del google, creo que hay demasiada gente metida y por eso le cuesta actualizar.


----------



## Durmiente (17 Feb 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Ya pero yo quiero el S&P , de todos modos parece que ya se va arreglando lo del google, creo que hay demasiada gente metida y por eso le cuesta actualizar.



A ver si te parece bien esta

en tiempo real, sólo el indice y la gráfica

BigCharts - QuickCharts


----------



## Kujire (17 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Kujire,
> 
> Cuentanos que se cuece, cuantos estan saltando por la ventana!!!!



No quiero contrariar a nadie pero, no hay volúmen, ....eso si, el poco es de venta, pero más abajo no va a ir ... Lo que tira para abajo son las comodities, y es normal dentro de lo que se espera ...


----------



## Misterio (17 Feb 2009)

Durmiente dijo:


> A ver si te parece bien esta
> 
> en tiempo real, sólo el indice y la gráfica
> 
> BigCharts - QuickCharts



Esta bien pero es que la de google se actualiza sola sin tener que dar a F5  y esta por lo que veo no , pero gracias por la página.


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

Las 17, si hay una mano de dios europea tendrá que ser ahora o nunca.


----------



## Bayne (17 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Las 17, si hay una mano de dios europea tendrá que ser ahora o nunca.



Parece que va a ser nunca...


----------



## Amon_Ra (17 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Las 17, si hay una mano de dios europea tendrá que ser ahora o nunca.



Como no sea una mano de SANTO incorrupto


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Vamos mas tranquilos... BO-TIN ha llamado a Z-P para q inyecten directamente.


----------



## Amon_Ra (17 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Vamos mas tranquilos... BO-TIN ha llamado a Z-P para q inyecten directamente.



*Toama inyeccion a la vena 7.821,10 -3,14*


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Feb 2009)

Me voy a entrenar
No tocar la tecla verde!!
Chao


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Tonuel... ya puedes vender SAN a 5,12€ hay toreros para otras plazas! XD


----------



## Amon_Ra (17 Feb 2009)

Ya empiezan con los retoques de fin de sesion


----------



## otropepito (17 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... ya puedes vender SAN a 5,12€ hay toreros para otras plazas! XD



Nooo, entavía nooo. Espera al final a que te pinten la gráfica un poco bien con el putoshop.


----------



## luisfernando (17 Feb 2009)

juasjaja os acordais que os dije que El DOW llegara a los 4000??? 

ustedes no acerme caso que entonces la llevareis clara, siempre hay que prevenir antes que curar 

DOW a los 4000, hoy llegara a los 7400, mañana o pasado tocara el 6????....quien sabe xD

suerte


----------



## chameleon (17 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> juasjaja os acordais que os dije que El DOW llegara a los 4000???
> 
> ustedes no acerme caso que entonces la llevareis clara, siempre hay que prevenir antes que curar
> 
> ...




¿a los 4000 porqué?
¿antes tendrá que romper resistencias no?
t¿ienes algún análisis que te dé esa cifra?
¿puedes postear tus gráficos?


----------



## bullish consensus (17 Feb 2009)

luis fernando, esa hortografia!!


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> juasjaja os acordais que os dije que El DOW llegara a los 4000???




Yo de los toreros de salón que hacen *UNA* sola predicción en 1660 páginas de comentarios pues....no, no me acuerdo 

Predicción que, dicho sea de paso, aun no se ha cumplido.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pero si falta una hora.... que en Europa tb hay mano de DIOS  esperad



van a ver ahora


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> No quiero contrariar a nadie pero, no hay volúmen, ....eso si, el poco es de venta, pero más abajo no va a ir ... Lo que tira para abajo son las comodities, y es normal dentro de lo que se espera ...



Gracias, chica guapa!!!!


----------



## chameleon (17 Feb 2009)

rep 13,20 y eso que hemos recuperado bastante en el IBEX
la están bajando de precio


----------



## wsleone (17 Feb 2009)

Repsol a 13,20 qué tentación


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Ya........ parece que viene la caballeria!!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

7900 y san en mi porra!


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Ahora está en 5,16€ pero subirá en robasta!


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ahora está en 5,16€ pero subirá en robasta!




¿La robasta es el precio que vale para la porra?


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Si, mejor al cierre...


----------



## javso (17 Feb 2009)

Estoy dentro de REP, a 13,24


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ahora está en 5,16€ pero subirá en robasta!



Me ha tocado al final comprarlas a 82 euros.... Veremos mañana si tenemos POP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## otropepito (17 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Me ha tocado al final comprarlas a 82 euros.... Veremos mañana si tenemos POP!!!!!!!!!



¡¡¡ 82 euros !!! ¿A quién se las has comprao? 

Te ha tangao de fijo.


----------



## wsleone (17 Feb 2009)

De Cárpatos _"Hay muy intensos rumores en el mundillo sobre una posible nueva estafa, más pequeña que la de Madoff, pero también afectando a mucha gente. No obstante los rumores no son precisos. Habrá que estar atentos por si acaso."_

Habrá que aplicar la regla al revés: vende con el rumor, compra con la noticia


----------



## Bayne (17 Feb 2009)

Lo de la Subasta yo lo metería en el FAQ


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> De Cárpatos _"Hay muy intensos rumores en el mundillo sobre una posible nueva estafa, más pequeña que la de Madoff, pero también afectando a mucha gente. No obstante los rumores no son precisos. Habrá que estar atentos por si acaso."_
> 
> Habrá que aplicar la regla al revés: vende con el rumor, compra con la noticia



*la de un banco, que compra a sus clientes y ladrilleros que no pagan, los pisos y los incorpora a su fondo inmobiliario?*


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

acciona llegó a +100,00€ cuando saltó el rumor de endesa, hace unas semanas... si ahora se materializa la operación... subida con argumento!


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> De Cárpatos _"Hay muy intensos rumores en el mundillo sobre una posible nueva estafa, más pequeña que la de Madoff, pero también afectando a mucha gente. No obstante los rumores no son precisos. Habrá que estar atentos por si acaso."_
> 
> Habrá que aplicar la regla al revés: vende con el rumor, compra con la noticia



Es un put a 3 años ejjejejejeejej


----------



## luisfernando (17 Feb 2009)

no digo que sea del tiron que valla a los 4000, pero que queda muy poco, 1º tiene que quebrar GM,CITIGROUP, ETC...


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> *la de un banco, que compra a sus clientes y ladrilleros que no pagan, los pisos y los incorpora a su fondo inmobiliario?*



La desbandada que ha sufrido en febrero el fondo Santander Banif Inmobiliario, con una solicitud de reembolsos de 2.617 millones de euros, un 80% del valor de su patrimonio, tuvo su antecedente el pasado trimestre. En la anterior ventana de liquidez, entre el 1 y 16 de octubre, el fondo registró unos reembolsos netos de 521 millones de euros, lo que se comió su liquidez. Esta cantidad alcanzaba el 15% del patrimonio: 10% ya es suficiente para acogerse a la suspensión. El agujero para atender los reembolsos se cubrió con un crédito de 170 millones del propio Santander a Euríbor más 3 puntos.

En total, son 42.522 los partícipes los que se verán afectados por la suspensión de los reembolsos anunciados por el fondo durante dos años. Los gestores del Santander Banif Inmobiliario, acogiéndose a la normativa, podrían haber adelantado la paralización de los reembolsos el pasado octubre: durante la ventana de liquidez de ese mes, los reembolsos superaron los 683 millones de euros; las suscripciones alcanzaron los 162 millones, dejando una cantidad de reembolsos netos de 521 millones, más del 10% del patrimonio del fondo.

Sin embargo, Santander Real Estate optó por no suspender los reembolsos ya que tenía la liquidez suficiente, según afirman en la gestora. Tras pagar a los partícipes salientes, la tesorería del fondo se quedó seca. Según consta en la declaración trimestral del Santander Banif Inmobiliario, a 31 de diciembre la tesorería sólo alcanzaba el 0,15% del patrimonio, cerca de 5,2 millones de euros. Tres meses antes la cifra superaba los 368 millones.

La gestora tuvo que solicitar el 30 de noviembre una línea de crédito de 170 millones de euros a su compañía matriz, con una financiación de Euribor + 300 p.b., para reforzar su liquidez tras los reembolsos de octubre. El coste de la deuda tendría que ser asumida por los partícipes del fondo, mermando su rentabilidad. Este primer intento de salvamento ha quedado en agua de borrajas tras las exageradas solicitudes de febrero, que abocan ahora a la gestora a la suspensión de los reembolsos.

Datos incorrectos

*En el informe trimestral del fondo que la gestora presenta a sus clientes, incluso a la patronal de los fondos de inversión, Inverco, aparece un incremento de partícipes en el último trimestre de 3.860, algo que contrastaba con la salida masiva de dinero en el período. El supuesto incremento de partícipes elevaba el total de clientes del fondo a 51.382, algo que han desmentido en la gestora del Santander, cifrando los partícipes actuales a 42.522. *


----------



## Kujire (17 Feb 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> De Cárpatos _"Hay muy intensos rumores en el mundillo sobre una posible nueva estafa, más pequeña que la de Madoff, pero también afectando a mucha gente. No obstante los rumores no son precisos. Habrá que estar atentos por si acaso."_
> 
> Habrá que aplicar la regla al revés: vende con el rumor, compra con la noticia



Creo que se refiere a lo de Stanford Group, la semana pasada ya "pululaba" algo pero hoy la SEC ha dado un warning ...


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

SAN a 5,12


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> acciona llegó a +100,00€ cuando saltó el rumor de endesa, hace unas semanas... si ahora se materializa la operación... subida con argumento!



[Gorrión a aguila culebrera]

Ahora mismo estan reunidos me dicen mis fuentes, en la sede de endesa. Ha aparecido hasta Pio Cabanillas....

[cambio y corto]


----------



## carvil (17 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Creo que se refiere a lo de Stanford Group, la semana pasada ya "pululaba" algo pero hoy la SEC ha dado un warning ...



Eso parece el inclito Sir Allen, otra joya


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2009)

Compras de hoy:
Santander a 5,10
BBVA a 6,10
Repsol a 13,20


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Mantenme updated!


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

vistas a USA...


qué tiene que pasar en el mundo para que rebotemos?


----------



## wsleone (17 Feb 2009)

Un poco de humor no viene mal 

jajajaja

Impagable el Solbes con la hoja de las banderas europeas, su ojo a la virulé y Ortega Cano mirando con cara de alucinado  jajajajaj

*He hecho una cosa con el capote preciosa !!!!!* jajajajaj

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g13hBY7N8R0&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g13hBY7N8R0&hl=es&fs=1" ****="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## wsleone (17 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> qué tiene que pasar en el mundo para que rebotemos?



Que hable Obama y se acabó la historia.

Por cierto los USA vuelven para abajo. Creo que las bolsas han descontado en cierta medida el discurso el plan de Obama; pienso que no veremos un rebote o rebotes de órdago


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

en minimos del dia, again


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

Pero que esperan? ya lo ha dicho claro: las cosas empeorarán antes de mejorar; creen ustedes que lo ha dicho para hacerles un favor a los leoncios?, necesitan un gráfico?

Tenemos el soporte del 7700 en el IBEX, y el del S&P cual es?, cómo lo han calculado? supongo que con los mínimos de octubre porque de otra manera es sólo un "creo yo". (A los que les gusta pedir gráficos pero no muestran los suyos).

Ya no veremos el 77** hoy, pero por el cierre de la bolsa


----------



## Kujire (17 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... Otro Madoff...pero más pequeñito*

La SEC ha emitido una demanda en la corte federal de Dallas contra el millonario R. Allen Stanford propietario de la firma de inversión Stanford International Bank Ltd, con base en el estado de Texas. Le acusan de un fraude masivo de 8B$ en certificados de depósito ...

Edito: Al parecer, Allen se ha llevado la pasta al Caribe ... a la isla de Antigua.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

8.000 millones de dolares, 1/6 de maddoff, vaya mierda


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 8.000 millones de dolares, 1/6 de maddoff, vaya mierda



Es que hasta los estafadores ya no son lo que eran


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

Van a dejar los US como una patena de limpitos. El basurero de la SEC ya se ha puesto en marcha con el camión y va tirando residuos a paladas, la cuestión es ¿cuanta basura quedará por limpiar?

Parece que teníamos mucha porquería bajo la alfombra.


----------



## twetter (17 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿a los 4000 porqué?
> ¿antes tendrá que romper resistencias no?
> t¿ienes algún análisis que te dé esa cifra?
> ¿puedes postear tus gráficos?



si , si , vosotros con vuestras resistencias vuestros analisis y vuestros graficos pero no acertais ni una,
a 4000 porque, pues hombre por sentido comun.
saludos,
twetter


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

sorry, me ha llamado el tito Botín y me he tenido que ausentar hace un momento... :o


En resumen... el hombre me ha dado las gracias por apostar por su banco en estos tiempos de antipatriotas..., que algún dia me devolveria el favor por subir el valor de la acción... y tal y tal... el dinero está seguro... 

Y fue ahí cuando le colgué el teléfono, justo después de soltarle que iba a vender todo... :


Don Emilio....:

mañana recojo plusvalias...


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Van a dejar los US como una patena de limpitos. El basurero de la SEC ya se ha puesto en marcha con el camión y va tirando residuos a paladas, la cuestión es ¿cuanta basura quedará por limpiar?
> 
> Parece que teníamos mucha porquería bajo la alfombra.



Ves como no en todo estamos en desacuerdo?


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Bueno hamijos... ya estamos en el guano... y ahora qué... ahora mismo al dow lo veo muy plano.... 




Saludos


----------



## luisfernando (17 Feb 2009)

llevas razon twetter
lo dije la semana pasada por aqui, le dije a mulder que estava planificada esta crisis y que thimonthy gheyther pertenece al club bilderberg y no es casualidad que lo nombre obama como tal.
a 4000, incluso menos, y no hacen faltas graficas, quien tenga oidos que oiga


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Bueno hamijos... ya estamos en el guano... y ahora qué... ahora mismo al dow lo veo muy plano....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora estamos recien estrellados, pero no hay que moverse mucho porque estamos en las copas de los árboles, y si no se anda con cuidado aún podemos hacernos mucho daño desde dónde estamos


----------



## chameleon (17 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Tenemos el soporte del 7700 en el IBEX, y el del S&P cual es?, cómo lo han calculado? supongo que con los mínimos de octubre porque de otra manera es sólo un "creo yo". (A los que les gusta pedir gráficos pero no muestran los suyos).



pues parece que respondes un poco sin leer no?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1454635-post24639.html


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> si , si , vosotros con vuestras resistencias vuestros analisis y vuestros graficos pero no acertais ni una,
> a 4000 porque, pues hombre por sentido comun.
> saludos,
> twetter



Tienes coches?? sabes que estas tirando el dinero y que se deprecia a cada minuto...... y aun sabiendolo, siguen manteniendolo.

Tu chica tambien envejece, vete haciendo una provisión para cambiarla de aqui a unos años....

Cualquier activo es subceptible de bajar de valor, lo bueno de la bolsa, es que puedes cubrir posiciones, hacia arriba o hacia abajo


----------



## Disolvente (17 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Bueno hamijos... ya estamos en el guano... y ahora qué... ahora mismo al dow lo veo muy plano....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En un ratito aparecerá la mano....


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> pues parece que respondes un poco sin leer no?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1454635-post24639.html



Está bien Chameleon, ya conocemos el mes, sólo nos falta saber de que año


----------



## Jucari (17 Feb 2009)

Joder...la que esta cayendo hoy.....y yo perdiendomelo....


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

Creo que hoy más de uno se va 'deposicionar' en la mano de dios.

Esperen y vean.


----------



## luisfernando (17 Feb 2009)

la mano?? ahora mismo cae el SP500 a menos (4,25%!!!!)


Lo dicho, hoy llegara a los 7400, escuchen y vean


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que hoy más de uno se va 'deposicionar' en la mano de dios.
> 
> Esperen y vean.



que es deposicionar para ti???? cagar hacia arriba o hacia abajo??

Yo sigo pensando que entre hoy y mañana tendemo que subir un 3%

Muy a mi pesar del owned....


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> que es deposicionar para ti???? cagar hacia arriba o hacia abajo??
> 
> Yo sigo pensando que entre hoy y mañana tendemo que subir un 3%
> 
> Muy a mi pesar del owned....




Yo pienso igual que tu, la mano de dios aparecerá hoy para salvarnos de la quema, la caida buena para superar el 800 del S&P 'de verdad' ocurrirá la semana que viene, esto sólo es un aviso a navegantes de que vamos en serio.

Bien, ya pueden llamarme madmaxista de nuevo


----------



## luisfernando (17 Feb 2009)

madamaxista es afirmar que llegaremos a 4000 jajaja no te atreves??


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo pienso igual que tu, la mano de dios aparecerá hoy para salvarnos de la quema, la caida buena para superar el 800 del S&P 'de verdad' ocurrirá la semana que viene, esto sólo es un aviso a navegantes de que vamos en serio.
> 
> Bien, ya pueden llamarme madmaxista de nuevo



Es lo que todos comentabamos, que demasiada gente pensaba que se precipitaba........ y que era una de las ocasiones del sentimiento contrario


----------



## Kujire (17 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> *Tu chica tambien envejece*, vete haciendo una provisión para cambiarla de aqui a unos años....



Hagen, yo soy como el vino ... gano con los años


----------



## luisfernando (17 Feb 2009)

wal mart aguanta en el dow, cuando menos se lo espere estara en negativo y eso supondra pasar el -4%
por cierto GM esta en -12% esto no me lo pierdo, queda poco para el naufragio mundial del motor, arrastrara a millones


----------



## Kujire (17 Feb 2009)

*Don Pepito Ministro!*

Mi enhorabuena a Don Pepito, y su jugada maestra con las Endesas, DE LIBRO de Trader!!!


----------



## luisfernando (17 Feb 2009)

por cierto a que hora firmara Obama el plan?? es en denver verdad??

El Thelegraph ha sacado en las imagenes de blackjact una bomba en denver... casualidades por doquier


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> madamaxista es afirmar que llegaremos a 4000 jajaja no te atreves??




Solo me atrevería si mi análisis lo dijera, pero de momento no lo dice, sorry!


----------



## chollero (17 Feb 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

5,52 luckybastardo
5,45 rosonero
5,36 festival del humor
5.22 Mulder
5,20 azku
5,15 chollero
4,95 casiano
3,50 tonuel
5,00 carvil


me debeis unas cervezas amigos


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hagen, yo soy como el vino ... gano con los años



Jajjajaa

Para mi eres un Tokaji, 6 puttonyos (suena mal_pero es la forma de medir la calidad) el mejor vino dulce


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

chollero dijo:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 5,52 luckybastardo
> 5,45 rosonero
> ...




Marchando una de cerveza rubia para chollero!







Lástima, me quedé muy cerca.


----------



## Misterio (17 Feb 2009)

De Cárpatos.

Pufo Standorfd	[Imprimir]	



Otro más, 8.000 millones de dólares enganchados. Esto no tiene fin.



Venga va que esto se anima "de repente".


----------



## Kujire (17 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> wal mart aguanta en el dow, cuando menos se lo espere estara en negativo y eso supondra pasar el -4%
> por cierto GM esta en -12% esto no me lo pierdo, *queda poco para el naufragio mundial del motor* arrastrara a millones



[modo Roberto (y Marina) on]

Uy! *lo que ha dicho* ....:

[modo Lady-Auto 300% plusvalias off]


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (17 Feb 2009)

S&P 500 793.46 -33.38 -4.04%

Joer... me he acercado a echar un vistacillo y menuda fiesta que hay por aqui

Voy por una cervecita, hoy no me pierdo el final


----------



## luisfernando (17 Feb 2009)

jajaja no compreis coches,esperad un poquito


----------



## Ziberan (17 Feb 2009)

No os preocupéis 

[Broker mode on]

Si no se rompe el soporte de los 790, podemos asistir a un rebote de largo recorrido.

[Broker mode off]

Esto se mueve...


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

El margen bruto de la filial inmobiliaria de Iberdrola se situó en 93 millones durante 2008, un 56% menos que en el ejercicio anterior. La compañía prevé que el crecimiento de esta área sea *"nulo durante 2009"*


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El margen bruto de la filial inmobiliaria de Iberdrola se situó en 93 millones durante 2008, un 56% menos que en el ejercicio anterior. La compañía prevé que el crecimiento de esta área sea *"nulo durante 2009"*



A todas les dio por vender emplazamientos, subestaciones, centros de trabajo.... 

Recuerdo que vendieron todo el terreno cercano a una subestacion, la subestación la enterraron. Cambiaron toda la paramenta y celdas a SF6, y a construir un hotel encima....

Todos picaron en el "brick"


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

*NOTICIAS PARA REPSOLEROS - NEW COMERS AND FORMERS-*


EnCana deal fuels Repsol's U.S. supply ambitions
Article Comments DAVID EBNER

From Tuesday's Globe and Mail

February 17, 2009 at 7:55 AM EST

VANCOUVER — Spain's Repsol YPF SA has made its second major move in the Maritimes to establish itself as a major supplier of natural gas to the northeastern United States.

Repsol has committed to buy all of the output from EnCana Corp.'s Deep Panuke project, which is under construction offshore Nova Scotia. The project's peak production is set for 300 million cubic feet of gas a day - equivalent to 50,000 barrels of oil a day - and could produce for between eight and 18 years. Gas from the $760-million project is set to flow in late 2010.

Though terms were not released, the deal covers the full extent of Deep Panuke's project life, EnCana spokeswoman Lori MacLean said yesterday.

Repsol's first major foothold in the Maritimes is almost complete. In Saint John, the $1-billion Canaport liquefied natural gas facility is expected to receive its first LNG shipment from Repsol in the spring. Repsol has said the facility is a key part of its global growth ambitions. The company owns 75 per cent of Canaport; the rest is owned by Irving Oil Ltd.

Canaport is designed to process as much as one billion cubic feet of gas a day, about the same as 170,000 barrels of oil a day.

The goal - for both Canaport and Deep Panuke gas - is to tap the lucrative northeastern U.S. market, where in cities such as Boston the commodity can fetch a premium during hot summers and freezing winters as gas-fired electricity keeps air conditioners and heaters humming.

Repsol said it wants to account for 20 per cent of the natural gas sold in the region.

"[Deep Panuke] is a chance to get access to more gas, and it allows us to gain market share and grow faster than we'd originally thought we'd be able to," Kristian Rix, a Barcelona-based spokesman for Repsol, said yesterday in talking to The Canadian Press, which first reported the deal.

Mr. Rix said the Deep Panuke gas will be able to fill any gaps in production from Canaport. Gas for the Saint John terminal will be mostly imported from Trinidad and Tobago, where it is produced, supercooled into liquefied form, shipped by tanker and then re-gasified at Canaport.

The facility has the advantage of serving the U.S. Northeast, where consumers are hungry for gas but where no actual new liquefied natural gas operations have been built because of political opposition.

The sale of the gas to Repsol gets EnCana out of a pipeline expansion. Maritimes & Northeast Pipeline LLC is looking at a $240-million expansion for the portion of its pipeline from the Maine-New Brunswick border to Boston. Now, Repsol will likely participate in the project instead.

The Maritimes & Northeast Pipeline connects the existing Sable Island gas project offshore Nova Scotia to the mainland and runs in to New Brunswick, before heading through Maine toward Boston.

Deep Panuke is near Sable Island.


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Tienes novedades HAGEN de la reunión de los Italianos?

Hoy ha comprado 2M € la agencia BSN MADRID---> ACCIONA, SOLO ACUMULAR.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (17 Feb 2009)

> [Broker mode on]
> 
> Si no se rompe el soporte de los 790, podemos asistir a un rebote de largo recorrido.
> 
> [Broker mode off]



S&P 500 790.58 -36.26 -4.39%

Uy uy uyyyyyyy...


----------



## Ziberan (17 Feb 2009)

S&P 500 INDEX,RTH
(SNP: ^GSPC)
Index Value:	791.16

Sí, sí... pero de momento la mano invisible está haciendo de las suyas.


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tienes novedades HAGEN de la reunión de los Italianos?
> 
> Hoy ha comprado 2M € la agencia BSN MADRID---> ACCIONA, SOLO ACUMULAR.



No, estoy buscando información, pero mi espias ya se han marchado.
Se que la reunión se alargara hasta tarde. Que se aprobara los 5 euros por acción.


----------



## Ziberan (17 Feb 2009)

S&P 500 INDEX,RTH
(SNP: ^GSPC)
Index Value:	790.68

Resiste como un jabato.


----------



## Jucari (17 Feb 2009)

Reboteeeee!!!!!!!!!

El 790-...es un escollo demasiado duro...


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Reboteeeee!!!!!!!!!
> 
> El 790-...es un escollo demasiado duro...



Falsa alarma!!! puede ser para coger mas fuerza con el 790


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

El ibex 35 en los 4000 puntos en 2010... Santiago Niño Becerra dixit... :


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/100553-el-nino-ha-passado-por-rac1.html



Buenas noches y buena suerte... :o


----------



## Jucari (17 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El ibex 35 en los 4000 puntos en 2010... Santiago Niño Becerra dixit... :
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/100553-el-nino-ha-passado-por-rac1.html
> ...



Esta tarde lo he escuchado....dice:

IBEX: 4000
Paro: 6/7 millones de personas
Indice de precios : -6/-7%

Ole!!!!....a comprar gacelillas!!!!


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

Tonuel, a estas horas y aun no has repartido ningún sello!

Venga a trabajar!


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Esta tarde lo he escuchado....dice:
> 
> IBEX: 4000
> Paro: 6/7 millones de personas
> ...



Sería retroceder a comienzo de los años 80. Irse una vez de vacaciones cada 5 años, llevandote la olla express. Cambiar de coche cada 18 años. Que tu madre te haga jeseys de lana. Quitar botones a otras prendas para reutilizarlos. El uso de coderas y rodilleras. 

Bueno en fin, lo que hemos vivido, supongo que desde la vision de mis padres era mucho mas duro


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tonuel, a estas horas y aun no has repartido ningún sello!
> 
> Venga a trabajar!




B.Popular -8,70%
Banesto -7,12%
BBVA -7,07%
B.Santander -6,74%
Ferrovial -5,77%
Inditex -5,46%






sorry, estaba observando los astros... :


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Gracias Hagen... en cuanto repartan el dividendo, la acción de ENDESA, con 5,00€ menos... se la cargan en 3 días.

De todos modos, el reparto del div, crees que será próximo? 

Mañana tiene que re*ACCIONA*r con un +6,00% para recuperar terreno, la semana pasada, llegamos a 95,00€


----------



## Skizored (17 Feb 2009)

Esto es un proyecto ilusionante, esta claro cual será su futuro, por mas que se haga esperar como ha hecho este mes de enero.


----------



## Ziberan (17 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Falsa alarma!!! puede ser para coger mas fuerza con el 790



La mano que inyecta la pasta es la mano que domina el mundo ¿o era mece la cuna? no sé.


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Amigo TONUEL... esto está dedicado para que esta noche tengas buenos sueños:

Este experto reitera que invertir ahora mismo en bancos es muy arriesgado y complicado y, respecto al *Santander, asegura que le hacen gracia los comentarios acerca de que los 5* euros son un soporte para el valor porque –recuerda- hemos visto a grandes bancos europeos *caer incluso un 80 o 90 por ciento. *


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Amigo TONUEL... esto está dedicado para que esta noche tengas buenos sueños:
> 
> Este experto reitera que invertir ahora mismo en bancos es muy arriesgado y complicado y, respecto al *Santander, asegura que le hacen gracia los comentarios acerca de que los 5* euros son un soporte para el valor porque –recuerda- hemos visto a grandes bancos europeos *caer incluso un 80 o 90 por ciento. *




Esta noche dormiré a pierna suelta... los futuros vienen en positivo hamijo... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Endesa cancela el consejo de administración de esta tarde a la espera del acuerdo entre Enel y Acciona

Endesa ha cancelado finalmente el consejo de administración que había convocado para esta tarde en la sede de la compañía, a la espera de que se cierre un acuerdo entre Enel y Acciona que ponga fin a su relación en la eléctrica. Este consejo debía servir para la aprobación de las cuentas de resultados de la eléctrica de 2008 y del reparto de un dividendo ordinario de 1.100 millones, así como de una retribución extraordinaria de 4.300 millones correspondiente a la venta de activos a E.ON el año pasado.


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Gracias Hagen... en cuanto repartan el dividendo, la acción de ENDESA, con 5,00€ menos... se la cargan en 3 días.
> 
> De todos modos, el reparto del div, crees que será próximo?
> 
> Mañana tiene que re*ACCIONA*r con un +6,00% para recuperar terreno, la semana pasada, llegamos a 95,00€



Ni idea, pero sera lo previo para formalizar la compra de endesa.
Siempre Endesa en su consejo de Diciembre formalizaba el dividendo, pero en la ultima reunion y tras las presiones de acciona. Enel decidio que no habria acuerdo en entregar dividendo, con el fin de forzar la salida de Acciona. Segun se cuenta Rafael Miranda, junto con los italianos se levantaron a la mitad del consejo.

En Febrero no se reunierón, y ahora es solo para atar cabos y lanzar la operación.


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Te he posteado la info arriba de tu post.


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

Tengo razones poderosas para pensar en un rebote, pero también creo que el rebote no lo veremos hasta mañana. De todas formas aun podríamos tener alguna sorpresa de última hora y luego por la mañana abrir bajando para luego subir.

Lo que tengo clarísimo es que rebote habrá.

edito: tal vez la sorpresa de esta noche consista en cerrar por encima del 800 haciendo un esfuerzo sobrehumano.


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Endesa cancela el consejo de administración de esta tarde a la espera del acuerdo entre Enel y Acciona
> 
> Endesa ha cancelado finalmente el consejo de administración que había convocado para esta tarde en la sede de la compañía, a la espera de que se cierre un acuerdo entre Enel y Acciona que ponga fin a su relación en la eléctrica. Este consejo debía servir para la aprobación de las cuentas de resultados de la eléctrica de 2008 y del reparto de un dividendo ordinario de 1.100 millones, así como de una retribución extraordinaria de 4.300 millones correspondiente a la venta de activos a E.ON el año pasado.



Pues eso parece, no te lo puedo confirmar, estaba todo planeado de hecho varios consejeros han ido a comer con Rafael Miranda esta mañana.

Se supone que Acciona y Enel tenían sendas reuniones esta misma tarde.


----------



## chollero (17 Feb 2009)

no se por que me da que el final en wall street va a ser caida en picado, de momento hay calma


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

Donpepito

A 81,60 que las tienes es un precio "cojonudo"


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2009)

Antes las compré a 62,50€ en noviembre.... pero me temo que todavía tenemos que llevarnos algunos toquecillos hasta los 80,00€

Mañana parece que iremos en positivo... en USA tienen que cerrar casí en verde.


----------



## Ziberan (17 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mañana parece que iremos en positivo... en USA tienen que cerrar casí en verde.




Eso no lo verán tus ojos. Y el IBEX de mañana, hasta media sesión en números negros -Ziberán dixit- (si fallo ya podré considerarme analista profesional).


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Eso no lo verán tus ojos. Y el IBEX de mañana, hasta media sesión en números negros -Ziberán dixit- (si fallo ya podré considerarme analista profesional).




El recorrido de la recuperación debe llevarnos hasta los alrededores de los máximos de ayer. No puedo precisar el timing exacto, aunque tengo razones para pensar que será rápida y que llegaríamos a los máximos del día un poco antes de que los gringos abran puertas.

Por la tarde podríamos volver a caer de nuevo, pero sin llegar a los niveles de hoy.

Al cierre de mercado les digo si esto queda así o se modifica algo.


----------



## Kujire (17 Feb 2009)

*Par los que creen en rebote ...*

Para que se hagan una idea, *el volumen a esta hora es aprox. la mitad de lo que normalmente se negocia.*

Si mañana alguien cree en rebote tienen que ocurrir cualquiera de estas dos cosas:

1.-que los que vendieron hoy, mañana se dediquen a comprar como locos

2.-que los que no aparecieron hoy mañana compren como locos

Bien, Cómo puede pasar esto? mañana tenemos Ïndice de casas empezadas, Inventarios de petroleo, IPI y precios de balanza comercial ... sinceramente no creo que por aki vengan buenas nuevas.... aunque el tema del materias primas se está descontando hoy

*Por lo que nos queda: que Timo hable, que hable Bernanke(Fed Day aunque cuando habla este ya no le cree nadie...), o que pulule un rumor de que Michael Jackson se vuelve negro.*

Nota: Para mí un rebote es recuperar lo perdido, un 1% no es un rebote es un lateral aburrimiento.


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El recorrido de la recuperación debe llevarnos hasta los alrededores de los máximos de ayer. No puedo precisar el timing exacto, aunque tengo razones para pensar que será rápida y que llegaríamos a los máximos del día un poco antes de que los gringos abran puertas.
> 
> Por la tarde podríamos volver a caer de nuevo, pero sin llegar a los niveles de hoy.
> 
> Al cierre de mercado les digo si esto queda así o se modifica algo.




Ahí Mulder... ahí... empiezas a entender al mercado... :


compren, compren... las tengo barataaasss... 



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (17 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News .... Obama*

Obama firma el Plan de Estímulo

Como siempre, empieza dando las gracias a un montón de gente, y ruega que se sienten ... 

Edito: sigue agradeciendo a más gente, ente ellos a los Republicanos. Se sabe los números de Colorada, la gente que setá en paro, etc... básicamente está recordando todas las infraestructuras .....


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

obama en directo

Stock Market News, Business News, Financial, Earnings, World Market News and Information - CNBC.com


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Obama firma el Plan de Estímulo
> 
> Como siempre, empieza dando las gracias a un montón de gente, y ruega que se sienten ...




¿Está firmándolo ahora mismo?


----------



## Kujire (17 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Está firmándolo ahora mismo?



SI, lo hará al final del discurso ... de momento lo está explicando ... la gente lo interrumpe entre aplausos ...


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

que hable de los bancos..... que con la educacion y la sanidad..... no les vale a los de wall street


----------



## luisfernando (17 Feb 2009)

jajajajajaja OTRO FINANCIERO DE EEUU ACUSADO DE FRAUDE!!
Otro financiero de EEUU es acusado de un fraude de 8.000 millones de dólares - Yahoo! Noticias
pero si os lo dije hace 1 semana, el viernes pasado en este mismo hilo del IBEX, y no me hicisteis caso, haya ustedes pero el DOW llegara a los 4000, no os olvideis


----------



## Kujire (17 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> que hable de los bancos..... que con la educacion y la sanidad..... no les vale a los de wall street



para eso ya está TIm, él no se va a quemar con estas cosas... ante todo pensemos como progres


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> para eso ya está TIm, él no se va a quemar con estas cosas... ante todo pensemos como progres



Pues Tim suelta poco del plan


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Lo firmó... ahora toca mano de dios... 



Saludos


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

Que bien le quedan a Obama sus frasesitas proteccionistas


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

La mano de dios saldrá a dar hostias, ya verás lo rápido que se mueve.


----------



## MonteKarmelo (17 Feb 2009)

DERRUMBE DEL 80,6% EN UN AÑO
Los inversores huyen de Prisa: La acción toca su mínimo histórico


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

No me habia fijado que era zurdo.

Deberiamos quedar en el 810 del SP


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> La mano de dios saldrá a dar hostias, ya verás lo rápido que se mueve.





Pues que reparta ya que ésto está muy parado... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> No me habia fijado que era zurdo.
> 
> Deberiamos quedar en el 810 del SP



Buenas, en el 801 rompe la tendencia bajista de la última semana...

Saludos...


----------



## pamplinero (17 Feb 2009)

No se si alguien lo ha comentado antes, lo mismo es una coincidencia sin mas. Pero si trazas una linea de tendencia al ibex desde 1990 hasta ahora, estamos a puntito de perforar un soporte a laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargo plazo.


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

el S&P se tomó mal la firmita


----------



## crack (17 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues que reparta ya que ésto está muy parado...



Tonuel? eres tú?


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

ya llega el empujon


----------



## Kujire (17 Feb 2009)

*recapitulando.... que veo que estáis un poco off*

Dow 7,574.83  -275.58 (-3.51%)
S&P 500 791.68 -35.16 (-4.25%)
Nasdaq 1,476.70  -57.66 (-3.76%)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Feb 2009)

pamplinero dijo:


> No se si alguien lo ha comentado antes, lo mismo es una coincidencia sin mas. Pero si trazas una linea de tendencia al ibex desde 1990 hasta ahora, estamos a puntito de perforar un soporte a laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargo plazo.



Ya lo hemos comentado en alguna ocasión, está un poco más abajo, sobre los 7500 puntos... a ver que pasa, ahí habrá guerra segura, un buen nivel para rebotar con fuerza...

Saludos...

PD: Kujire el S&P ha subido 9 puntos desde que lo has puesto...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)

buenas noches a todos,sigue el patio revuelto,eh?
hay algun sitio donde se pueda ver el s&p en tiempo real?
banda sonora de hoy.....YouTube - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers - Free Fallin'


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> el S&P se tomó mal la firmita




Hablando de firmitas, un adelgazamiento del tipo de letra no le vendría mal a la tuya.


----------



## Kujire (17 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Kujire el S&P ha subido 9 puntos desde que lo has puesto...



órden directa de los de arriba ó trader loco ...... LA MANO DE DIOS ESTÄ APARECIENDO???


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

levantamos vuelo?


----------



## chameleon (17 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> levantamos vuelo?



no me creo que estés alcista :?


----------



## luisfernando (17 Feb 2009)

eso parece...
madoff 2 quien lo adivino? servidor

obama acaba de firmar el FIN DEL DOLAR


----------



## Misterio (17 Feb 2009)

794, la mano de Dios ha gripado en pleno arranque.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

no no

alcista nada


tiene pinta de quedarnos al borde de los 800


----------



## Misterio (17 Feb 2009)

Si eso parece que lo van a dejar bien aparcadito.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)

no llegamos al 800 ni hartos de vino...mañana nueva bajada a los infiernos....
y yo todavia sin poder operar a corto.....


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

crack dijo:


> Tonuel? eres tú?





Ahora mismo estoy abducido por las fuerzas oscuras... pero sólo hasta mañana... 




Saludos


----------



## Kujire (17 Feb 2009)

OJO! los futuros del Ibex se dan la vuelta ... a punto de volverse rojos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)

ya solo falta el hostión del nikkei y a tomar viento los minimos de noviembre.......
las mujeres y los niños primero!


----------



## chollero (17 Feb 2009)

cervatillos incautos salid antes de que sea demasiado tarde, que dios nos pille confesados...


----------



## Misterio (17 Feb 2009)

Vaya aparcamiento más malo en línea amarilla, yo creo que la mano de Dios esta amputada ya de tantos rescates.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

el nikkei hoy recordemos que sale de 7750 aprox..... -3%..... 7500 jo!


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

:


todos los ahorros de una vida, la pensión... el pan de mis nietos... dios... :




Saludos


----------



## un marronazo (17 Feb 2009)

esta noche no hay mano que valga


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Feb 2009)

Siento no ser más técnico, pero el dibujo del S&P y del IBEX es horroroso, mucho tiene que pasar esta noche para que no nos vayamos a ver nuevos mínimos...

Saludos...

PD: S&P 791


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

"el dinero para la universidad de mis hijos"

kujire, este volumen vale o no?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)

fue bonito mientras duro hamijos


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2009)

jejeejje.............hasta la mano de dios esta vendiendo!!!


----------



## Misterio (17 Feb 2009)

789 joder mínimos del día justo al cierre.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Feb 2009)

Valor del Down final


----------



## Jucari (17 Feb 2009)

Mi madre de dios..."no hay nadar mas qui dicir"


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)

S&P -4,54 !con dos cojones, si señor!
YES WE CAN!


----------



## Kujire (17 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> kujire, este volumen vale o no?



nos quedamos un 30% aprox por debajo de la media, para que tengas una referencia te diré que cuando las últimas subidas lo hacíamos por encima de la media

El Dow a 3 punticos de mínimos del mes de Noviembre

Dow 7,552.45 -297.96 (-3.80%)
S&P 500  789.18  -37.66 (-4.55%)
Nasdaq 1,470.66  -63.70 (-4.15%)


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

*no teneis fe...* :o




Saludos


----------



## nief (17 Feb 2009)

Buff no llegamos a marzo!! los del leap ya decian que para marzo ostion de los fondos de pensiones y demas...

aqui en españa la ostia puede ser en cadena


----------



## Fender (17 Feb 2009)

GET SOME, BABY!! GET SOME!!! 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/S06nIz4scvI&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/S06nIz4scvI&hl=es&fs=1" ****="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Bueno chicos..., ¿qué compramos...? :



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

GOLD RESERVE INC -33%
First Federal of Northern Michi -28%
Pacific State Bancorp CA -25%
GUARANTY FIN GROUP -17%
Cascade Bancorp -23%
LLOYDS BNKG GP ADS -22%
DORAL FINANCIAL -20%


citi -11%
Gs -11%
MS -14%
wells fargo -13%
Bank Of A. -11%
Fifth Third Bancorp -14%
ALLIED IRISH -16%
JPMorgan -12%


----------



## luisfernando (17 Feb 2009)

los derivados señores, 1400 billones de deudas, BILLONES, y Obama pretende que con 800.000 millones va a solucionar la crisis, y un cuerno para él y su parroquia.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Bueno chicos..., ¿qué compramos...? :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Marcate unas certifcadas....

que pena el 7777, que poco ha faltado hoy


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)

yo ya estoy tirando el teclado por la ventana ,mañana prometo tener las manos quietas,me ire a dar un paseo o algo........


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Feb 2009)

En el S&P hay tongo. No baja de 789 ni de coña, hay una mano negra invisible.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> gold Reserve Inc -33%
> First Federal Of Northern Michi -28%
> Pacific State Bancorp Ca -25%
> Guaranty Fin Group -17%
> ...



*para Todos!!!*


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Marcate unas certifcadas....
> 
> que pena el 7777, que poco ha faltado hoy





lástima, pero habrá tiempo... y cuando llegue tonuel estará fuera... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

Yo no diría que el volumen hoy haya sido tan bajo, pero tampoco ha sido alto, aunque ha tenido 'destellos' en algunos momentos del día. Mañana 'ficharemos' en los bajos fondos para irnos a corregir, en el caso del Stoxx no hemos superado ningún mínimo. El Stoxx es el único que hizo mínimo el 23 de enero de este año y tendrá soporte fuerte ahí.

La corrección debería ser rápida, es decir, una pillada de cortos en todo lo alto a las gacelas. De ahí que hayamos terminado el día de hoy en mínimos. Antes pensaba que por la tarde bajaríamos, pero creo que va a ser al contrario, aunque podríamos encontrarnos algún bache, todo dependerá de hasta donde lleguemos por la mañana.

Ahora saldrá el pesado de los 4000 del DJI, como si lo viera


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

bajan los psisos

baja el petroleo HOY -6%

bajan los treasury: miren miren: Major U.S. Indices - Yahoo! Finance

no pagan una mierda en el banco

baja la bolsa

los fondos

baja el vino





que queda?


----------



## luisfernando (17 Feb 2009)

queda llegar a los 4000 no mulder ??


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> queda llegar a los 4000 no mulder ??



Claro, claro, mañana mismo, total son solo 3000 puntillos de nada.

¿contento? pues hale a dormir que ya salió Casimiro


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

estamos intentando que este hilo sea SERIO con datos, se pueden soltar coñas y demas, pero por favor, si pedimos en que os basais (NO ESTAMOS DICIENDO QUE NO CAIGA) por favor tratar de corresponder


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

"Ahí lo tenéis. Por fin está hecho", fueron las palabras de Obama segundos después de estampar su firma durante un acto en Denver, una de las ciudades golpeadas por la crisis, a miles de kilómetros de Washington, donde el plan sufrió más de la cuenta para ver la luz.

En un breve discurso, el presidente advirtió que "nada será fácil" y que el proceso que queda por delante será "largo y complicado", aunque subrayó que se irá progresando poco a poco pero que habrá que estar preparados para los "altibajos" que se presenten en el camino.

"Pero estoy convencido de que si hacemos el trabajo que tenemos que hacer, acabaremos siendo un país más prospero", subrayó Obama, quien aseguró que el plan viene acompañado de un fuerte dosis de "responsabilidad" y "transparencia".


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> queda llegar a los 4000 no mulder ??





¿y no te pones corto hamijo...? 



Saludos


----------



## luisfernando (17 Feb 2009)

no es coña, solo tengo una fuente que me lo ha dicho, no tengo ningun documento ni ninguna grafica pre-futura.
solo una voz que tiene contactos en el BCE,BCM,MI5...

no es fantasia, lo conozco desde hace 1 año y no se ha equivocado en nada hasta ahora, acerto el precio del petroleo que llegaría a 100$, el oro llegara a los 2000$ la onza...

no sere tan pesado, pero teneis que saber que todo va a cambiar

no he entrado todavia en bolsa tonuel, no he aprendido todavia:S jaja


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> no es coña, solo tengo una fuente que me lo ha dicho, no tengo ningun documento ni ninguna grafica pre-futura.
> solo una voz que tiene contactos en el BCE,BCM,MI5...
> 
> no es fantasia, lo conozco desde hace 1 año y no se ha equivocado en nada hasta ahora, acerto el precio del petroleo que llegaría a 100$, el oro llegara a los 2000$ la onza...
> ...




no me jodas... :

¿No será SNB...?

yo quiero un cayenne... :




Saludos


----------



## luisfernando (17 Feb 2009)

por cierto un analisis de la frase actual de obama: es el principio del fin

el principio de que se va a acabar todo no? todos nos hundiremos verdad?

tiene doble sentido la frase, que humilde es, se parece a solbes cada vez mas...

 no es SNB, es DE, te ayuda algo eso?...jajaja


----------



## chameleon (17 Feb 2009)

reflexiones:
según los gráficos que he mirado, mañana nos chocamos no con uno, sino con dos super soportes. esto y el hecho de que hemos estado laterales (aunque en un rango muy amplio) durante los últimos 4 meses, me hace pensar que tocaremos mínimos, 7700 ibex, 770SP etc y luego iremos parriba.

luego me he puesto a mirar las gráficas de los banquitos, todos han perdido soportes importantísimos:

sabadell pierde los 3,7 y se queda en 3,5. próximo soporte 3,4
popular pierde los 4,2 y se queda en 4,05. a este no le veo ni soporte...
Santander está a punto de pegársela si pierde los 5
BBVA lo mismo si pierde los 6

osea, dado que mañana empezamos rojos, van a caer los últimos soportes de los bancos en cuanto abramos. bbva y SAN tienen que aguantar. no digo que no vayan a bajar más en el futuro, pero mañana tienen que mantener el tipo. 

a ver como empezamos la mañana, los gringos nos llevarán a perder un 1,3% por la tarde seguro


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> no es SNB, es DE, te ayuda algo eso?...jajaja





¿James Bond...? :


Dile que cuando venga por Spain se traiga un porsche... le pagaré con las plusvalias que saque mañana del SAN... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> no es coña, solo tengo una fuente que me lo ha dicho, no tengo ningun documento ni ninguna grafica pre-futura.
> solo una voz que tiene contactos en el BCE,BCM,MI5...
> 
> no es fantasia, lo conozco desde hace 1 año y no se ha equivocado en nada hasta ahora, acerto el precio del petroleo que llegaría a 100$, el oro llegara a los 2000$ la onza...
> ...



joder! eres NEO? te lo ha dicho la oráculo?


----------



## crack (17 Feb 2009)

Dónde veis los futuros del IBEX? O el horario de cotización es el mismo que el de la bolsa?


----------



## chollero (17 Feb 2009)

hace falta tener contactos para saber que nos vamos al guano? es que hay algun indicio que diga que empieza la recuperacion? hay gente que todavia duda de que esto es un timo piramidal?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (17 Feb 2009)

esto pasa porque la gente ya no reza y cada dia cree menos en el niño dios


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

Chamaleon, te vas a descojonar, pero ahora mismo solo tienen soportes el SAN y el BBVA, y bueno TEF y un poco IBR... si por el resto fuera, estamos muertos


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> joder! eres NEO? te lo ha dicho la oráculo?





Igual se lo ha dicho *D*on *E*milio... se ve que son íntimos... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

crack dijo:


> Dónde veis los futuros del IBEX? O el horario de cotización es el mismo que el de la bolsa?



IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..

Bloomberg.com: Futures


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

D.E. que bueno! Daniel Estulin es el oraculo



el VIX 13%>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> aun queda para rato, si sube asi... nos espera una ostia de 1000 puntos


----------



## chameleon (17 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Chamaleon, te vas a descojonar, pero ahora mismo solo tienen soportes el SAN y el BBVA, y bueno TEF y un poco IBR... si por el resto fuera, estamos muertos



no me descojono, yo meto pasta no hablo por hablar, y me parece muy importante toda la información que pueda recopilar, sea de la opinión que sea

san y bbva pierden soporte mañana en cuanto abramos. eso me preocupa
rep tiene soporte también cerca de 12,9
pero los soportes que me interesan son los que mantienen a los americanos arriba. esos son muy fuertes, lo que no sé es si el ibex se derrumbará mientras los otros aguantan :


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

mirate esto CHAMALEON: que mala mala mala pinta:

Infomercados.com Actualidad. Alarmas intrada


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

y el del DOW es A C O J O N A N T E :

Infomercados.com Actualidad. Alarmas intrada


----------



## luisfernando (17 Feb 2009)

joder azkuna,lo has acertado!! os lo puse muy facil
si no os da credibilidad o no creais que hablo con el no pasa nada, todo lo que ha dicho se ha ido cumpliendo, y lo ha demostrado con antelacion.

por cierto en un foro yankie dicen esto:

Siguiente nivel clave para la defensa es el siguiente: 

52-WEEK LOW SEMANA 52-BAJO 
7,392.27 (11/21/2008) 

Dicen que esta semana puede romperlo y llegar a los 7200


foro: He escuchado esta mañana en la CNBC que sólo un tercio de los fondos destinados este año de los conjunto de medidas de estímulo. infeliz. Esto es sólo como Bob Chapman ha dicho - el Dow está dirigida a 4000 .


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Cuando todo apunta a una dirección ya sabemos lo que pasa... masacre de gacelas... :o



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

pues se me ha ocurrido asi de golpe... soy bueno hamijo, muy bueno...

le recomiendo mañana POP  >>>>> 0,30% TT International comunica posición corta.


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..
> 
> Bloomberg.com: Futures




Según el enlace de Bloomberg el S&P ha terminado en 800 :

Pero el contado no puede ser porque ahí dice claramente 'Futures'. El nivel que da para el Stoxx es el cierre de este futuro a las 17:30 que yo llamo gap. Pero el S&P no cierra a las 17:30.

Para mi que el gap de mañana en S&P es precisamente el 800.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={af77b9d9-b82e-43ae-aefa-e97a5b21167d}


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

Bueno señores, mañana será el día siguiente de la noche anterior. Es decir, al que no le gusta el guano le van a dar dos tazas ( y las vacas volaron).

Analistas analicen. Veo esos soportes listos para ser traspasados y me baso en que la alegría en la casa del tísico (DJ) duró poco. Esa subida no ha sido subida ni ha sido ná. 

Ya les dije que la firmita no les gustó.

El cierre de S&P fue 789,17 (78917 buen número para jugarlo en la ONCE)


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

mi pregunta es:


CUANDO PUBLICO RESULTADOS EL SAN?
y como estaba la accion el 31 de enero, y como estaba el dia de publicacion?

por esto digo: MIREN que cagada no?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2009)

El bbva no tiene ningun soporte,esta en minimos,el soporte seria el minomo de hoy 6,01.
El Santander 4,90 que es el minimo del año pasado.
Repsol 12,56 minimo de 2008.

Recuento de foreros que estamos dentro????

Estoy hasta el cuello :


----------



## Condor (17 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mi pregunta es:
> 
> 
> CUANDO PUBLICO RESULTADOS EL SAN?
> ...



Y tu haces negocios los 4 de febreros?!!!, nooo chico, esa fecha es malísima!!! golpe de estado de Chávez en Venezuela en 1989, y desde entonces nos va como nos va.

Je je je je

See you tomorrow, no gasten mucho que harán falta los ahorros


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El bbva no tiene ningun soporte,esta en minimos,el soporte seria el minomo de hoy 6,01.
> El Santander 4,90 que es el minimo del año pasado.
> Repsol 12,56 minimo de 2008.
> 
> ...




Yo mañana no voy a vender al inicio... la última vez que hice caso de los agoreros antipatriotas que pululan por el foro me perdí las plusvalias... 


tonuel SAN a 5,09€...



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> joder azkuna,lo has acertado!! os lo puse muy facil
> si no os da credibilidad o no creais que hablo con el no pasa nada, todo lo que ha dicho se ha ido cumpliendo, y lo ha demostrado con antelacion.
> 
> por cierto en un foro yankie dicen esto:
> ...




Pues resulta que yo también trabajo con información privilegiada 

Y tengo las posiciones abiertas de futuros del CME tomadas este viernes noche directamente de su web y procesadas por un pequeño programa hecho por mismo, pongo lo que decía del DJI:

DOW JONES INDUSTRIAL AVERAGE 02/10/09
ESPEC: 3577-L 4170-S 
..............46.17% 53.82%
COMMR: 13540-L 13612-S 
..............49.86% 50.13% 
PARTI: 4187-L 3523-S
..............54.30% 45.69%

Esta es una heraamienta para pulsar el sentimiento contrario como se puede ver, comerciales y grandes especuladores estaban mayoritariamente cortos (pero no por mucho), particulares estaban largos (tampoco por mucho).

Esto indica claramente dos cosas:
- Esta semana tocan cortos.
- Esta semana será lateral al haber poco diferencial.

También es una muestra de como los leoncios siempre van contra las gacelas.

En la lista semanal aparecen las posiciones abiertas de muchos futuros más: Trigo, avena, arroz, petroleo, gas, oro, plata, platino, tipos de interés y muchas cosas más.

También tengo un programa que me muestra el histórico del futuro que yo elija tomando los datos de todos los ficheros que he tomado (desde septiembre de 2007) hasta hoy con los valores de cada semana.

La semana pasada los leoncios estaban largos y los particulares cortos mayoritariamente, con poca diferencia también.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

yo fuera la 100%


con este post http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={af77b9d9-b82e-43ae-aefa-e97a5b21167d}

lo que digo que el SAN ha estado comprando autocartera en MAXIMOS en ENERO y la accion ha ido cayendo a plomo, con lo que si ha comprado un 1,5% de autocartera..... ha perdido casi un 20% del total


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

yo las materias primas: Chicago Board of Trade de donde es Obama no?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Feb 2009)

El Nikkei en unas horas puede que vaya a probar mínimos de los últimos 25-30 años...







7010 al cierre en octubre08, comenzamos en 7430, me levanto a las 6:30h, les mantendré informados... 

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues resulta que yo también trabajo con información privilegiada
> 
> Y tengo las posiciones abiertas de futuros del CME tomadas este viernes noche directamente de su web y procesadas por un pequeño programa hecho por mismo, pongo lo que decía del DJI:
> 
> ...



Lo sacas del visualchart?


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

como que el nikkei en 7430? ehhhhhhh!!! que dices?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)

anda el mulder,que golfo!
yo tambien creo que mañana no van a quedar muchas gacelas por el parquè
seran leoncios versus leoncios
hannibal yo estoy en inditex que hoy la han vapuleado a base de bien
porra para mañana?
yo 7650 punto arriba punto abajo


----------



## ronald29780 (17 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo fuera la 100%
> 
> 
> con este post http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={af77b9d9-b82e-43ae-aefa-e97a5b21167d}
> ...



Y esto por no hacerme caso y no ponerte corto en el rebote navideño...

¿Cual era el precio de la OPV?

Ala, allí esta la respuesta...


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

creo que estar errado chris crnell


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2009)

Hoy necesitaremos mas de uno esto...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> como que el nikkei en 7430? ehhhhhhh!!! que dices?



Así está ahora mismo el futuro del Nikkei... 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

Perdón he dicho CME, pero no, es de una web del propio gobierno USA. La US Commodity Futures Trading Comission:

U.S. Commodity Futures Trading Commission


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Feb 2009)

Yo estoy comprada en SAN a 6,14. Sin comentarios.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

AH joer!! que susto!


porcierto, que buena es la peli del mito de bourne!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo estoy comprada en SAN a 6,14. Sin comentarios.









siempre te quedara el dividendo


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> porcierto, que buena es la peli del mito de bourne!!!




Todas son buenas... 




Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hoy necesitaremos mas de uno esto...




Yo siempre que me pongo a Becerra o Centeno... caigo en redondo y descojonao... 




Saludos


----------



## luisfernando (17 Feb 2009)

Versión traducida de http://www.telegraph.co.uk/

jojojojo k buen articulo, comprar oro mientras podais


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> Versión traducida de http://www.telegraph.co.uk/
> 
> jojojojo k buen articulo, comprar oro mientras podais





compra, compra... el oro no se come hamijo... :o


Me voy a escuchar a Becerra hoy por segunda vez ... 


buenas noches y buena suerte...


----------



## bullish consensus (17 Feb 2009)

donde esta el becerra hablando?


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> Versión traducida de http://www.telegraph.co.uk/
> 
> jojojojo k buen articulo, comprar oro mientras podais




Warren Buffet dice que el oro, aparte de no poderse comer, tiene costes adicionales de almacenaje y seguridad. Vamos, que no vale la pena.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> Versión traducida de http://www.telegraph.co.uk/
> 
> jojojojo k buen articulo, comprar oro mientras podais



Yo compre oro fisico aquel viernes de octubre en el que visitamos el guano por primera vez,lo compre caro de cojones,pero si quisiera vender hoy tendria unas buenas plusvalias


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

Chrysler solicitó 5.000 millones de dólares de ayuda a Washington, 2.000 millones más que la cantidad inicial, en el plan de reestructuración que presentó al Departamento del Tesoro de EE.UU.

Chrysler justificó la solicitud de 2.000 millones adicionales por la caída de las ventas de autos del sector



Obama autoriza el envío de más de 10.000 soldados extra a Afganistán - 17/02/09 - EcoDiario.es


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> reflexiones:
> según los gráficos que he mirado, mañana nos chocamos no con uno, sino con dos super soportes. esto y el hecho de que hemos estado laterales (aunque en un rango muy amplio) durante los últimos 4 meses, me hace pensar que tocaremos mínimos, 7700 ibex, 770SP etc y luego iremos parriba.
> 
> luego me he puesto a mirar las gráficas de los banquitos, todos han perdido soportes importantísimos:
> ...



El soporte del BBVA entiendo que es psicológico, no? va en caída libre, no tiene ningún soporte... el SAN busca el 4,88 de octubre02, es el único al que aferrarse, por debajo... el infierno...

Saludos...


----------



## pep007 (17 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El Nikkei en unas horas puede que vaya a probar mínimos de los últimos 25-30 años...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jope, esta grafica de los japos impresiona, su burbuja fue mas grande que la nuestra!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Feb 2009)

Probar el guano YA es de pobres.


----------



## chollero (17 Feb 2009)

pep007 dijo:


> jope, esta grafica de los japos impresiona, su burbuja fue mas grande que la nuestra!!!!!



sinceramente pienso que nuestra burbuja es mayor que la que tuvieron los japos, no tengo ningun interes en que nos vayamos al guano, pero es lo que hay, suerte a todos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Feb 2009)




----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2009)

Mañana también toca repunte del euro/dolar hacia el 1.27 y al petroleo ya le queda poco para su objetivo en 30$ si cae de 34.55$


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

lo del dollar si que me tieneMUY descolocado


----------



## chameleon (17 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El soporte del BBVA entiendo que es psicológico, no? va en caída libre, no tiene ningún soporte... el SAN busca el 4,88 de octubre02, es el único al que aferrarse, por debajo... el infierno...
> 
> Saludos...



no se... ha botado 4 veces ahí
en oct, nov, ene y hoy mismo


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Feb 2009)

bbva tiene muy muy mala pinta


----------



## El río de la vida (18 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> lo del dollar si que me tieneMUY descolocado




Desde luego, es I N C R E Í B L E, aguanta como un campeón.


----------



## Starkiller (18 Feb 2009)

El río de la vida dijo:


> Desde luego, es I N C R E Í B L E, aguanta como un campeón.



¿El dolar? No. Aumenta la demanda porque muchos Hedge Funds deshacen posiciones. Como locos.

Cuando a una subida del dolar le acompaña una bajada más significativa del petroleo, quiere decir que simplemente tiene que ver con demanda. El dolar sube respecto al € un uno por ciento, y baja respecto al petroleo un 6%... que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.

La demanda lo aupa en divisas. La desconfianza lo hunde mucho más en activos.


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

Ahora que pienso ¿se juegan algo a que el Santander tiene algo metido en el Robert Stanford ese al que han pillado hoy? 

Si es que se las come todas!


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Feb 2009)

el SAN de moemnto no aparece en los papeles:

Silobreaker: Network por cierto, estos lo saben hace 23 horas???


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Feb 2009)

patrocinaba Cayo Vizcaino:


Stanford Host Sponsor of the 2009 Sony Ericsson Open

Stanford is proud to serve as host sponsor of the 2009 Sony Ericsson Open, the fifth largest tennis event in the world and one of the most prestigious titles in professional tennis. This is the fifth year Stanford has sponsored this event. The 2009 Sony Ericsson Open will be held March 23 – April 5 in Key Biscayne, Florida.



joder quebeuna la de Bourne, mejor que indiana y todo!


----------



## nief (18 Feb 2009)

A ver como abre el nikkei, creo que nos esperan unas semanitas feas feas... hasta las palomitas no me van a sentar bien.


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Feb 2009)

para todos, esto va a petar...

Bloomberg.com: News


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Feb 2009)

nief dijo:


> A ver como abre el nikkei, creo que nos esperan unas semanitas feas feas... hasta las palomitas no me van a sentar bien.



pues con este dato:

Britain's top share index fell 1.0 percent in early trade on Tuesday weighed down by weakness in commodity stocks and caution ahead of UK inflation numbers.





y AUSSIES cayendo al abrir un 2 y pico %....






abriremos en 7500 aprox


----------



## bullish consensus (18 Feb 2009)

azkuna, prueba cinetube.com, ahi tienes muchas pelis, me vi la de slamdog millioraire ayer. saludos man.


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Feb 2009)

bullish consensus dijo:


> azkuna, prueba cinetube.com, ahi tienes muchas pelis, me vi la de slamdog millioraire ayer. saludos man.



gracias, pero la veia mientras posteaba, ahora tengo que currar bastante hasta el viernes.... noches sobre todo....

pero me apunto el link para futuros


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Feb 2009)

Hola de nuevo chicos. Estoy pillao un 30% mas menos. Eso si, jodido, pero contento.

Saludos para todos


----------



## bullish consensus (18 Feb 2009)

lo puse mal tio, es cinetube.es


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (18 Feb 2009)

bullish consensus dijo:


> lo puse mal tio, es cinetube.es



Y si la noche se hace muy larga puedes probar con redtube.ex


----------



## bullish consensus (18 Feb 2009)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Y si la noche se hace muy larga puedes probar con redtube.ex



prueba xhamster.com es la mas visitada


----------



## Dawkins (18 Feb 2009)

_¿compro terras?_


JAJAJAJAJA, aayyy los tags..


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (18 Feb 2009)

insomnio

O_O


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (18 Feb 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> insomnio
> 
> O_O



Yo tambien, me he levantao hace un rato, no podia dormir.


----------



## jlmagic (18 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> patrocinaba Cayo Vizcaino:
> 
> 
> Stanford Host Sponsor of the 2009 Sony Ericsson Open
> ...



Buen torneo, el año pasado fui a la final. Por cierto que tambien lo patrocina Santander.


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

el nikkei no se la ha pegado

7.525,76 Down -119,75 (-1,57%) 

los futuros americanos están en verde (ligeramente)

no van a dejar que SAN y BBV bajen de 5 y 6 respectivamente


----------



## Deudor (18 Feb 2009)

No me extraña que no podáis dormir. Lo raro es que hayáis dormido hasta las 6.


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

hoy es un dia muy importante


----------



## Deudor (18 Feb 2009)

Si. El se pude decir que la resistencia del 800 del Mini S&P ya fué taladrada.
Le costó, pero la taladró.


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

a ver como arrancan los mercados
espero que sigan bajándole el precio a repsol y me de tiempo a cogerla a 13

los futuros auguran rebote... mierda, tenía que haber entrado ayer a 13,15


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

Yalodeciayo.... compra ahora que luego... :o



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Hola de nuevo chicos. Estoy pillao un 30% mas menos. Eso si, jodido, pero contento.
> 
> Saludos para todos



Animos!!!

Se te echaba de menos por aqui


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

Donpepito.

Parece que lo de ayer fue Teatro en la sede de Endesa. Esta ya todo firmado, pero hasta Marzo no pueden anunciarlo por motivos politicos, se juegan el 8% de Endesa.

Estaban la mayoria de los delegados, las camaras de televisión, cuando llegaron ordenes concisas que no se publicara nada oficialmente, hasta primeros de Marzo.

A mi me da tiempo a sacar pasta de debajo del ladrillo y seguir comprando si bajan de 80 euros.


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Buenos días.

Muchas gracias por la información, lo mismo podemos recomprar por debajo de 80,00€ de momento vamos a ver como se presenta la jornada!

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

*Acciona exige contratos por 3.000 millones de euros para salir de Endesa*

Acciona exige contratos por 3.000 millones de euros para salir de Endesa - Expansión.com


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *Acciona exige contratos por 3.000 millones de euros para salir de Endesa*
> 
> Acciona exige contratos por 3.000 millones de euros para salir de Endesa - Expansión.com



Esto es por dar un motivo de porque ayer se suspendio la reunión, desde que acciona desembarco en Endesa, la mayoria de los contratos de mantenimiento de infraestructuras y edificios los realiza Acciona. Entiendo que cuando entraron ya se aseguraron prestar sus servicios durante varios años por contrato


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

A los buenos días!

Parece que hoy nos hemos levantado con ganas de recuperar el terreno perdido en Europa. A estas horas ya hemos cerrado el gap del Stoxx que estaba por arriba y seguimos subiendo con fuerza, aunque sin mucho volumen.

Incluso sería posible ver un pequeño gap al alza en el Ibex de seguir así hasta las 9.

Esta mañana toca subir fuerte, aunque es previsible que el volumen siga bajo hasta mediodía.


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

no os pongáis nerviosos, la sesión es larga
hemos atravesado los 800 del SP, hay que bajar hasta 780, un -2% al menos


----------



## pepeton (18 Feb 2009)

Pues yo me voy a atrever a decir que las fuertes perdidas que ha tenido ING en el ultimo trimestre de 2008 van a hacer que los banquitos sigan cayendo, y que arrastren a los demas valores. Ale.


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> no os pongáis nerviosos, la sesión es larga
> hemos atravesado los 800 del SP, hay que bajar hasta 780, un -2% al menos




Antes de ir a ese nivel, que yo tengo calculado en 772, hay que pasar por el 810.

--¡no trates de entenderlo!--


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

pepeton dijo:


> Pues yo me voy a atrever a decir que las fuertes perdidas que ha tenido ING en el ultimo trimestre de 2008 van a hacer que los banquitos sigan cayendo, y que arrastren a los demas valores. Ale.



Estan mas que descontadas...... por muy malas que sean


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2009)

Tengo 70k euros esperando en la recámara. :

Yo quería esperar a principios de la semana que viene o, como poco, a mañana, pero me estoy poniendo nervioso.

Hoy compro algo seguro.

Chameleon si vas a entrar dímelo para no entrar los dos a la vez, no mandemos REP a 14 euros


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Vamos a ver como se lo toma el mercado....


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Ahí está en SAN como un campeón!!!


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

vamos a ver
yo voy a meter 40k hoy en rep
y ya lo dejo ahí para mis nietos, a 13 eur es un 9% de rentabilidad. sin contar con recuperación del valor, opas etc etc

la tenemos a 3,18 ahora mismo, creo que la veremos por debajo de 13

muy atentos!!


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Es una buena inversión... pero dudo mucho que lo dejes apalancado! XD


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> vamos a ver
> yo voy a meter 40k hoy en rep
> y ya lo dejo ahí para mis nietos, a 13 eur es un 9% de rentabilidad. sin contar con recuperación del valor, opas etc etc
> 
> ...



¿40K de una tacada?, no, no, yo hoy 10k, mañana 10k, las posibilidades de meter la pata son menores entrando poco a poco.


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Es una buena inversión... pero dudo mucho que lo dejes apalancado! XD



jajaja la tentación!! ...

venga, esto se desinfla poco a poco, hay que ver el ibex en negativo!!


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿40K de una tacada?, no, no, yo hoy 10k, mañana 10k, las posibilidades de meter la pata son menores entrando poco a poco.



no tengo tiempo, si hoy se pone a menos de 13 no va a durar nada a esos niveles

esto se acaba, hay mucho dinero esperando fuera cualquier señal de recuperación

si hoy no se rompen esos 770 del SP se tomará como suelo definitivo y empezarán a meter pasta


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

ADP BA +1.482 -1.962 -480 NEGATIVO

Esta agencia es la que tumba a las acciones... ahora está en ACCIONA entre otras.


----------



## javso (18 Feb 2009)

Pues si vas a meterte en REP, date prisa, parece que empieza a recuperarse


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

ENEL COMUNICA QUE AÚN NO TIENE UNA DECISIÓN EN EL TEMA DE ACCIONA Y ENDESA

Despistesssss


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Feb 2009)

Buenos Dias
Societe Generale baja Tel a vender a 12,50!!!
Chupate esa!!


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Hoy ha comenzado temprano IBR RENOV


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

El Popular sigue haciendo amigos... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Tiene a los buitres encima desde hace unos días... como poco TRES HF!


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

El consejo de Enel se ha reunido hoy para ser informado por el consejero delegado, Fulvio Conti, sobre el estado de las comunicaciones iniciadas con Acciona en relación a la posible operación de aquisición de la participación del 25% de Endesa. Enel afirma que no se ha adoptado todavía una decisión.


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

Hoy voy de monteria hamijos... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

CAZA MAYOR? tiernas gacelillas - o un SAFARI? XD


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> CAZA MAYOR? tiernas gacelillas - o un SAFARI? XD




mierda... se me escapó la presa... a ver si vuelve... :



Saludos


----------



## Riviera (18 Feb 2009)

vendidas san a 5.24


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> vendidas san a 5.24




bien hecho... deja las plusvalias para tonuel... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

ACCIONA: Fortis Bank reitera comprar P.O: 159 EUR

Amplien sus carteras... que lo avisamos!


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

venga que nos ponemos en negativo!!

rep necesita el tirón abajo de los gringos para romper los 13


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

Dentro de BBVA a 6,05€... :

Hoy se han cumplido mis sueños más húmedos... soy accionista del SAN y del BBVA... 


Aunque tenga que comer atún con verdura todo el mes habrá valido la pena... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Dentro de BBVA a 6,05€... :
> 
> Hoy se han cumplido mis sueños más húmedos... soy accionista del SAN y del BBVA...
> 
> ...




Yo pensé que tu sueño húmedo era estar corto en esos dos valores 

No te atragantes con la ensalada.


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

1036823 1M COMPRA BBVA a 6,00€ te ayudo para subirla!


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

GAMESA en el RADAR ... buscando los 12,00€ ahora 12,31€ 

COMPRA!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Feb 2009)

Vistos 5,99 en bbva


----------



## festivaldelhumor (18 Feb 2009)

yeahhhhhhhh tonuel *largo* en bancos.....
te acabas de pasar al lado oscuro de manera definitiva
ya solo nos falta comprar inmobiliarias y la transformacion sera completa
!suerte hamijo y no te dejes ir por los bandazos!
!remember cintra!


----------



## pepeton (18 Feb 2009)

Banco Popular -2,14%
IBEX35 7.794,40 -0,62%


----------



## rosonero (18 Feb 2009)

Santander e Iberdrola jugando en el precipicio (5.10 - 5.40) (bueno, sí, como todo el Ibex en general)


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

IBERDROLA tiene el camino a 5,00€ desde hace una semana... esto solo ha sido para despistar... hoy es verde!


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

como aguanta rep... 13,29


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Has entrado Chameleon? hoy puede ser un buen día para ver los 14,10 en REPSOL.


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo pensé que tu sueño húmedo era estar corto en esos dos valores





Ese también... pero lo dejaremos para cuando recoja beneficios... :




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Feb 2009)

como decia mi padre, cuando yo tenia acciones de iberdrola en los 80, las tenia a 40 duros... si vuelven a eso compro!!


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

todavía no, esperaba verlo más abajo, 13,08 al menos´
están todos en el límite
ibex lo tiene en 7750
dax en 4125

queda poca tela por cortar
me los quitan de las manos hoyga!!

edit: Azkuna es que nunca duermes? 

saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Dentro de BBVA a 6,05€... :
> 
> Hoy se han cumplido mis sueños más húmedos... soy accionista del SAN y del BBVA...
> 
> ...



Tú lo que ereh e un desviao (dicho con voz de Torrente)


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> yeahhhhhhhh tonuel *largo* en bancos.....
> te acabas de pasar al lado oscuro de manera definitiva
> ya solo nos falta comprar inmobiliarias y la transformacion sera completa
> !suerte hamijo y no te dejes ir por los bandazos!
> !remember cintra!





Estuve apuntito de meterme en Sacyr... :

Pero bueno... ahora el SAN es la mayor inmobiliaria del país... ¿no? 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Hoy se palpa que vamos en positivo...


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Estuve apuntito de meterme en Sacyr... :
> 
> Pero bueno... ahora el SAN es la mayor inmobiliaria del país... ¿no?




Por lo menos es la única que no perderá en dos años


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy se palpa que vamos en positivo...





mierda... podria haberme metido en BBVA un poco más abajo... :




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> todavía no, esperaba verlo más abajo, 13,08 al menos´
> están todos en el límite
> ibex lo tiene en 7750
> dax en 4125
> ...



pues hoy de 3 a 10 aprox, jeje... pero unas pesadillas enormes.... jo! he soñado que 70.000 familias se quedaban con su dinero paralizado.... y que pacojones no trolleaba con ing hasta la noche....


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

10:22 Harbinger Comunica Posiciones Cortas En Popular (0,75%)

10:20 Harbinger Comunica Posiciones Cortas En Bbva (0,56%)


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

Bueno, la bajada de ahora es porque faltaba 'fichar' por abajo a la hora de que llegara el volumen 'bueno', una vez que ha llegado ya deberíamos corregir.

Es fundamental que el S&P consiga atravesar el 795, que es lo que siempre nos está frenando en cada intento de recuperar, ahora mismo es la verdadera resistencia a batir.


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues hoy de 3 a 10 aprox, jeje... pero unas pesadillas enormes.... jo! he soñado que 70.000 familias se quedaban con su dinero paralizado.... y que pacojones no trolleaba con ing hasta la noche....




...otro que pasa demasiadas horas en este foro.


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> mierda... podria haberme metido en BBVA un poco más abajo... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y mas, y mas...


Tonuel, la bolsa estará bajista hasta Mayo, en mayo se presentan los resultados de las empresas, y se va a ver como evolucionan en el primer trimestre, AHI los inversores tomaran posiciones en unos y se piraran de otros...

Hay se debe ver claramente los valores buenos del año, los que suban del 15ABril al 15May seran los que igual se salvan en 2009


Es una teoria, claro,


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> y mas, y mas...
> 
> 
> Tonuel, la bolsa estará bajista hasta Mayo, en mayo se presentan los resultados de las empresas, y se va a ver como evolucionan en el primer trimestre, AHI los inversores tomaran posiciones en unos y se piraran de otros...
> ...





Mi teoria es que de esta semana no pasan en mi cartera... 




Saludos


----------



## Bayne (18 Feb 2009)

Vaya tela con el broker de SAN...¿se masca algo?

"Servicio no disponible temporalmente

Debido a tareas de mantenimiento el servicio no está disponible en estos momentos. Lamentamos cualquier inconveniente que le pueda causar.

Por favor, inténtelo de nuevo más tarde."

Edit: subsanado


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Feb 2009)

7775 guano y sin freno


----------



## javso (18 Feb 2009)

Ya empezamos Ibex: -0,86 %

Pero yo huelo a verde


----------



## brickworld (18 Feb 2009)

Es mi jodida imaginacion o acaba de petar el STOXX a 2095? :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Feb 2009)




----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Es mi jodida imaginacion o acaba de petar el STOXX a 2095? :




Mínimo de hoy 2094.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (18 Feb 2009)

hay que tener fe.........ultimamente los mercados solo se mueven fuerte a ritmo de plan,veamos que tal con este



Geithner debería aprender de la Fed: la falta de concreción no gusta en los mercados


Timothy Geithner, secretario del Tesoro de EEUU. Foto: Bloomberg
Aunque ha pasado casi una semana, no debemos olvidar que el inicio de la cuesta abajo que condujo a la confirmación bajista de anoche fue la presentación de un nuevo plan de rescate, en teoría el definitivo, del sector financiero por parte del secretario del Tesoro, Tim Geithner. La falta de concreción del plan y la consiguiente incertidumbre anularon las expectativas positivas y dieron paso al desastre. La bolsa no está para tonterías.


Y hoy tenemos la presentación de otro plan que, a pesar del precedente de la semana pasada, suscita grandes esperanzas en los alcistas: el de subvenciones para los hipotecados con problemas. Si Geithner y Obama siguen el ejemplo de la Fed y anuncian programas con todo lujo de detalles y tienen una fecha de puesta en marcha cierta -y se cumple-, el efecto en el mercado puede ser muy diferente, es decir, benéfico.

En efecto, la Reserva Federal ha anunciado numerosos programas para apoyar a los mercados y en todas las ocasiones esos planes estaban listos para ponerse en marcha (salvo el TALF, que fue retrasado) o al menos tenían un calendario público para ello. Es más, la Fed ha tratado de llevarlos a la práctica con rapidez.

Por el contrario, el nuevo Gobierno norteamericano no parece comprender bien qué necesita oír el mercado. No obstante, hoy podría ser diferente porque la Fed tiene un papel muy importante en los programas del Tesoro, que necesita el apalancamiento que le ofrece el banco central para convertir 200.000 millones de dólares en créditos por valor de 2 billones.

Por eso, el analista Tom Crescenzi afirma en TheStreet.com que, "a riesgo de tratar de coger los cuchillos que caen, apuesto por el éxito de la presentación del miércoles y sólo espero que Geithner oyera el mensaje de la semana pasada alto y claro".

"Más importante, apuesto a que Obama reconoce que necesita a Wall Street para arreglar los problemas de Main Street" (los norteamericanos distinguen con estos nombres de calle la economía financiera de la real). Así las cosas, Geithner habló la semana pasada para la calle equivocada -Main Street- y hoy tiene que dirigirse a Wall Street si no quiere que se repita la historia.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2009)

Repsol la mejor del Ibex...


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

Dios... hoy saco el megasello... :


Ya me da igual el dinero... hoy se acaba el mundo... dios...:

Edito:

¿Algún valiente que se meta con tonuel en el Popular...? 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

No tienes FE... como sueles decir........ hoy hay subidón... en USA se está cociendo el guiso ahora mismo.


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No tienes FE... como sueles decir........ hoy hay subidón... en USA se está cociendo el guiso ahora mismo.




Ya se que hay subidón... es que hago a las gacelas corretear para poder disparar de nuevo... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Las gacelas van creciendo y lamentablemente muchas ya han visto este capitulo... hay pocas que se dejen cazar! XD


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

*Credit Suisse baja a Santander de 11 a 9,5 euros

Credit Suisse baja a Banesto de 8 a 7 euros

Credit Suisse baja a Sabadell de 4 a 3 euros

Credit Suisse baja a Pastor de 5,75 a 4,5 euros

Credit Suisse baja a Popular de 5,75 a 4,5 euros
*


----------



## brickworld (18 Feb 2009)

Pues los futuros USA estan cojonudos hoy 
Rezad para que aguanten el 7500... del DJI

Yo ya estoy planteandome vender con perdidas antes de empufarme mas de lo que estoy...


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

CINTRA ha llegado a 4,18€ buscando los 4,00€


----------



## festivaldelhumor (18 Feb 2009)

yo antes que venderlas a estos precios se las regalo al banco


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *Credit Suisse baja a Santander de 11 a 9,5 euros
> 
> Credit Suisse baja a Banesto de 8 a 7 euros
> 
> ...



Credit Suisse anuncia que en breve el hombre llegará a la luna...


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (18 Feb 2009)

7777 que numro mas bonito.


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

No las veo muy alejadas... jejeje... bueno... el SAN un poco overpriced!


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Los miembros del Consejo de Administración de Iberdrola cobraron el año pasado 11,184 millones de euros, lo que supone un incremento del 24,2% respecto al año anterior, mientras que la alta dirección de la eléctrica percibió 8 millones de euros, el 33% más. La remuneración del presidente y consejero delegado, Ignacio Sánchez Galán, se elevó un 44,7%, hasta superar los 6,5 millones de euros, sueldo que, al igual que la del resto de consejeros y directivos, se "congelará" este año.

*VAYA PANDA de...*


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2009)

¿Acabamos de romper soportes en el Ibex o me lo parece a mí?

REP 13,15


----------



## twetter (18 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Credit Suisse anuncia que en breve el hombre llegará a la luna...



jajajaaj, muy bueno +1 para ti


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Feb 2009)

memento_ser dijo:


> 7777 que numro mas bonito.



*7777,* Tonuel saca a la luz el sello esperado, ya lo hemos traspasado

Se abrio la puerta de los infiernos....


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

¿Nadie se pone corto...? 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Si repsol baja de los 13,00€ amplio cartera!


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Feb 2009)

A pocos puntos del minimo a un año ..... ¿ esperando a WS para rebote?


----------



## comparto-piso (18 Feb 2009)

No me atrevo a entrar hoy. despues de perder ayer mas de un 2% me da miedo todo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2009)

Esta forma de caer del Ibex no es como la de octubre, se nota que hay ventas forzadas para conseguir liquidez pero que hay algún "pacto entre caballeros" para hacerlo de forma ordenada porque el mercado no da para más.

Los famosos reembolsos de los HF que yo no me creía. Pensé que en octubre ya habían vendido todo lo vendible y más.

Perforaremos soportes sin volatilidad y sin rebotes como si ahí no hubiera nada y nos daremos la vuelta en mitad de ninguna parte cuando terminen de vender.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Feb 2009)

Me veo con los perroflautas como esto se venga abajo...
Compre mas endesas a 23,55 y Mapfre a 2,03


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Feb 2009)

jamás crei que lo iba a utilizar

se me caen las lagrimas...


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> jamás crei que lo iba a utilizar
> 
> se me caen las lagrimas...




Me lo estaba guardando... hasta el cierre todo es toro... :



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> No me atrevo a entrar hoy. despues de perder ayer mas de un 2% me da miedo todo.



Tú tranquilo, el 2% de hoy es menos que el de ayer pero más que el de mañana.


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

Señores!

El gap del S&P en 785.5 acaba de ser cerrado, supongo que con esto ya se elimina el obstáculo principal para subir, esperaba que cerraría en otro momento, pero un impedimento menos.

Ahora veremos que ocurre.


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

el mercado está en los huesos
le cuesta muchísimo bajar más de estos niveles
al ibex le quedan 30 ó 40 puntillos ...

rep tiene una barrera ahí en 13,15 que son los mínimos de ayer
le costará muchísimo pasarlo, y luego no hay mucho más recorrido abajo


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me lo estaba guardando... hasta el cierre todo es toro... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



No,no...es intradía....estas oportunidades sólo se dan una vez cada cinco años...

además tu eres el Señor de los Sellos

un sello para confirmar bajadas
un sello para llevarlo hasta el guano
...
y otro sello para atarlos hasta el Infierno del Ibex


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me veo con los perroflautas como esto se venga abajo...
> Compre mas endesas a *23,55 *y Mapfre a 2,03




¿o a 22,55...??? :



Pepitoria dijo:


> No,no...es intradía....estas oportunidades sólo se dan una vez cada cinco años...





Ya habrá tiempo para certificarlo... eso seguro... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

A endesa la quieren más abajo... pero recuerda q cuando entreguen el div son 5,00€ a descontar en la acc.

Mucho cuidado... veo mas rentable ACCIONA.... o bien si endesa llega a los 20,00€ compraría seguro....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2009)

Así se vende de forma ordenada señores.







En cuanto "rompa la línea hacia abajo" a meterse (si hay huevos, claro).


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

¿Sabeis quienes están en positivo...? 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Caminito del verde..........


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿o a 22,55...??? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



22,55 !!!
Antes tenia otra remesa a 23,50 la media en 23,03


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

benditaliquidez, yo no sé si llegará a 13 eh
le está costando muchísimo bajar, y no hay mucho margen

he puesto orden de compra a 13,15


----------



## wsleone (18 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Saludos



... y te juro que si hoy hay rebote vengo a misa todos los días durante tres meses 

edito: ¿no os huele esta subida a leoncios?


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

ENDESA es muy manipulable...se mueven pocas acciones al día (vs otras)... al igual que ACCIONA.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (18 Feb 2009)

el ibex por técnico tiene que subir hasta 8400 y luego bajar


esto sólo analizando el canal bajitsa en el cual está metido, si meto el volumen en la ecuación diría que las caídas tienen mas contundencias que las bajadas

De los futuros del ibex no me fio, están en rojo, y luego se ponen verdes en el último momento, yo creo que hoy el IBEX termina en verde, por poco en verde

Eso si cuando toque los 8400 eso va a ser una escabechina

Han saltado soportes con lo que quieren decir que no eran soportes, que nos estabamos moviendo en un suelo muy quebradizo,

Lo dicho de aquí a verano movimiento lateral entre 6500 y 7500.

Mi humilde opinión y esto no tiene nada que ver con el técnico ni con fundamental, sino con los hijos de puta que controlan la bolsa es que por ejemplo hoy ha tocado el 7777, ha roto el soporte anterior que tenía en 7800 y ha vuelto a subir. Han realizado eso para hacer saltar stops, y para probar como se mete la gente, están definiendo la estrategia de la bajada que vamos a tener en las proximas semanas.

Lo cual significa que las manos fuertes quieren deshacerse de papel,
lo cual significa que tienen pensado dejarla caer,hacerla caer o tirarla,
lo cual significa que esto no pinta bien


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Mas o menos... lo de siempre... bajar ... recomprar... el circulo pero en los niveles de 7.000 a 8.500


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Feb 2009)

esta resitencia de 7700 es la VITAL del ibex, no la podemos perder asi como asi...

hay que estar dias peleando a saco, o semanas....


si la pierde a las primeras de cambio, 500 puntos no nos quita nadie


----------



## wsleone (18 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> esta resitencia de 7700 es la VITAL del ibex, no la podemos perder asi como asi...
> 
> hay que estar dias peleando a saco, o semanas....
> 
> ...



el único motivo de que suba es porque hoy habla Obama, si no nos vamos pabajo con paso firme


----------



## Tuerto (18 Feb 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> esto sólo analizando el canal bajitsa en el cual está metido, si meto el volumen en la ecuación *diría que las caídas tienen mas contundencias que las bajadas*



Meloexpliques. :

Saludos.


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> Lo cual significa que las manos fuertes quieren deshacerse de papel,
> lo cual significa que tienen pensado dejarla caer,hacerla caer o tirarla,
> lo cual significa que esto no pinta bien




También significa que llegan tiempos volátiles, cuando la mayor parte del capital está en manos de gacelas los tumbos arriba y abajo son de campeonato.

De hecho ya lo estamos viendo ahora.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> benditaliquidez, yo no sé si llegará a 13 eh
> le está costando muchísimo bajar, y no hay mucho margen
> 
> he puesto orden de compra a 13,15



Ya lo veo ya, de todas formas igual me espero un poco, no me atrevo, mi plan era esperar como poco hasta mañana, el dólar sigue subiendo de momento y mientras suba el dolar las bolsas pabajo.

Es que meter 40k de una sola vez como quieres hacer tú son palabras mayores.

Mete 20 y 20 y así te aseguras no meter la pata a lo grande.

Ahora está el Ibex en -0.40, a ver si hay otro arreón pabajo, a ver a dónde llega.


----------



## wsleone (18 Feb 2009)

Observo mucho miedo en el IBEX, el comportamiento de hoy no es como otros días, veo bastante más nerviosismo e intranquilidad de lo habitual.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (18 Feb 2009)

esta bajada sin rebote aunque sea pequeño ,en niveles de 7700 seria muy,muy extraña...el soporte es muy fuerte psicologicamente y a nivel tecnico tambien...pero yo creo que estando las cosas como estan ya todo es posible





ademas siempre que voy optimista sale todo al reves....asi que !al guano con todo!


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> A endesa la quieren más abajo... pero recuerda q cuando entreguen el div son 5,00€ a descontar en la acc.
> 
> Mucho cuidado... veo mas rentable ACCIONA.... o bien si endesa llega a los 20,00€ compraría seguro....



Estamos en la guerra de "guarrillas" entre enel y acciona.

Quien tira del valor para abajo de Endesa, pues Enel.

Acciona tiene las acciones de Endesa como garantia, si bajan les obligan a vender.....

A enel que mas le da tener las acciones a 30 que a 20 o 18. si al final vuelven a ser suyas


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

Howard dijo:


> Hola a todos...




Tu sigue poniéndote stops que los leoncios no pasarán hambre... 



Saludos


----------



## bullish consensus (18 Feb 2009)

tio, cuanta letra, parece que has dado al fin con la formula infalible. ahora pon el dinero y veras que pasa...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2009)

Parece que volvemos al 7800, a ver cómo se porta.

Mulder, ¿esto es lo que tiene que hacer el S&P con el 800?


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Parece que volvemos al 7800, a ver cómo se porta.
> 
> Mulder, ¿esto es lo que tiene que hacer el S&P con el 800?




El S&P de momento tiene resistencia en 791 y otra en 795. La fuerte es la segunda, aun queda mucho para el 800.

edito:más miedo me da la gente que piensa que la bolsa subirá por el plan de Obama.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (18 Feb 2009)

¿y esto mulder como lo ves?¿tiene base?

Futuro DJ EuroStoxx50: Soporte clave en los 2.070 puntos

18/02/2009 - 11:45 - MADRID, 18 FEB. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Cuesta creer que el desplome de las últimas sesiones se convierta en un nuevo “crash” teniendo en cuenta que el futuro del principal índice europeo se encuentra a las puertas de un importante nivel de soporte, los 2.070 puntos. De hecho, éste nivel se obtiene uniendo los mínimos intradía del pasado mes de noviembre y de enero de este año. Por ello, de conseguir encontrar soporte en dicha referencia podríamos incluso pensar que pese a marcar nuevos mínimos anuales la formación chartista podría tratarse de un potencial triángulo o “cuña bajista” de implicaciones alcistas. 

Si a esto le unimos el hecho de que presenta “cuádruples divergencias alcistas semanales” cabría apostar más por un desenlace alcista en cualquier momento y no en un nuevo crash.


----------



## brickworld (18 Feb 2009)

el STOXX ha aguantado razonablemente en el 2087 - 2090 creo y despues de eso ha tirado para arriba, lo que me extraña es que por ejemplo Carpatos hablaba de 2105 o 2102 como soporte y eso se lo ha merendado al segundo intento... Aqui cada uno va bajando los soportes segun le viene al caso...

estaban barriendo cortos buscando el limite al maximo? qui lo sa :

Bueno edito que carpatos tb ha señalado ese soporte, al cesar lo que es del cesar



> El futuro de eurostoxx se ha ido cerca de los mínimos de noviembre y en su entorno se ha originado un rebote bastante lógico, no es normal que un soporte tan importante caiga a la primera. La zona de 2084, es soporte mayor de mercado, por debajo estaría en caída libre.


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

verde de nuevo


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> ¿y esto mulder como lo ves?¿tiene base?
> 
> Futuro DJ EuroStoxx50: Soporte clave en los 2.070 puntos
> 
> ...




Cárpatos dice que es el 2084, a mi me da igual el soporte, pienso que tenemos que rebotar ya de una vez, aunque tengo el objetivo más cercano en 1963, pero antes tenemos que ir a visitar el 2200.

Estamos saliendo de una onda 3a a corto plazo que dura desde el lunes pasado por la tarde, ahora toca la 4a. Lo malo de las ondas 3as es que suelen extenderse algo más allá de lo previsto. Mi soporte ahora mismo es el 2096, aunque se haya pasado un poco no ha sido lo suficiente.

Casi siempre un soporte o resistencia tienen unas zonas arriba y abajo que actúan como imanes para ese nivel, yo lo llamo la 'zona' y le doy 5 puntos (en el Stoxx) por arriba y por abajo. Si se pasa una 'zona' y se dura un poco por encima/debajo de ese nivel o se sube/baja muy fuerte desde el, podemos dar la resistencia/soporte por traspasado.

Hoy el mínimo en el Stoxx ha sido el 2088, pasando ya la zona del soporte del 2096 (que estaría en 2091) pero no ha durado mucho por debajo.

Es lo mismo que está pasando con el 800 del S&P, lo hemos pasado pero (según Cárpatos) sin convencimiento.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2009)

Coño, Mulder, ¿cómo que no se ha pasado el 800 del S&P si hemos cerrado por debajo?


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Coño, Mulder, ¿cómo que no se ha pasado el 800 del S&P si hemos cerrado por debajo?




[modo despiece de texto: ON]
(según Cárpatos)
[modo despiece de texto: OFF]


----------



## festivaldelhumor (18 Feb 2009)

¿alguien tiene alguna pista sobre lo del popular? ¿rumores?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> [modo despiece de texto: ON]
> (según Cárpatos)
> [modo despiece de texto: OFF]



Ya, ya, pero es que es precisamente Cárpatos el que le atribuye una importancia capital a cerrar por debajo de 800.

Al final va a resultar que lo del 800 es un puto cuento porque es donde le interesa comprar a los HF y quieren que la gente venda ahí. :


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> ¿alguien tiene alguna pista sobre lo del popular? ¿rumores?



Gua Chaval!!! lo que has perdido con el cambio de foto..... necesitas un look intermedio.


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Morosidad.... posiciones cortas, un largo etc......


----------



## festivaldelhumor (18 Feb 2009)

estoy en modo bancarrota-ON
se acabo el positivismo


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> ¿alguien tiene alguna pista sobre lo del popular? ¿rumores?




*[modo tonuel on]*


No sobrevivirá... :o


*[modo tonuel off]*


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ya, ya, pero es que es precisamente Cárpatos el que le atribuye una importancia capital a cerrar por debajo de 800.
> 
> Al final va a resultar que lo del 800 es un puto cuento porque es donde le interesa comprar a los HF y quieren que la gente venda ahí. :




Es muy posible, yo no le estoy dando tanta importancia, pero lo que ocurre es que es un nivel 'doble cero', es decir, psicológico y además en el 'índice de los índices' por excelencia. La gente se exalta con el y la prueba es la cantidad de comentarios que tuvimos ayer en este hilo.

Y mientras, como tu dices, los leoncios tirarán la caña de pescar a ver que se comen.


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

esto huele a super rebote
rep ha sobrepasado una resistencia que se había formado entre ayer y hoy. 
3,28 ahora mismo
o vienen los gringos rojitos o se nos escapa...

edit: queiro decir 13,28 (se entendía no? )

saludos


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

posiciones bajistas

La CNMV busca una acción conjunta europea para acorralar a los bajistas - 18/02/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

REPSOL , es de las acciones que pasan de 13,xx a 15,xx en solo tres días...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (18 Feb 2009)

ojo a las repsoles..los de el economista la ven mas posibilidades a corto que a largo

*Repsol: De nuevo en manos de los bajistas*

El gran patrón bajista de Repsol no ha conseguido su objetivo. Y sin embargo nos planteamos en alguna ocasión la posibilidad de un movimiento hacia los 18 euros antes de que éste pudiera cumplirse en forma de pullback. Erramos.


Situación de Trading:

Hay que insistir en que todo objetivo técnico es un objetivo mínimo. Ayer, con la pérdida del soporte clave de los 13,3 euros, el mercado nos confirmaba un nuevo patrón bajista, de corto plazo, que confirma la ruptura de bandera de continuidad bajista vista a finales de la semana pasada. El objetivo mínimo de esta pauta menor coincide con el de la gran formación análoga dejada durante meses en máximos históricos: las inmediaciones de los 11 euros.

Estrategia Bajista: Mantener/abrir al 50% tras comunicación sms. Objetivo mínimo en los 11 euros. Stop parcial vinculado al hueco de ruptura dejado ayer en los 13,7 y completo por encima de los 15 euros.



si supiera poner graficos,os lo pondria
¿hay que incluir todo el texto que te da el imageshack en la pestaña?
¿o solo un trozo?


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

11,00€ ya se ocuparia el del rivero en comprar y orquestar una buena subida... como mucho los 12,50€ se pueden llegar a ver... de momento mantengo..


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Van a por ENDESA.... CUIDADO.... con esos STOPS.


----------



## Bayne (18 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 11,00€ ya se ocuparia el del rivero en comprar y orquestar una buena subida... como mucho los 12,50€ se pueden llegar a ver... de momento mantengo..



Para mi, unos de los valores favoritos de IR-, siempre tendrá un hueco en mi cartera (cuando llegue el momento), aunque Indenaiks piense que es un error...


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

¿que pasa con los bancos?
¿alguien los está siguiendo?

¿rompe san los 5?


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Creo que voy a vender las SAN... y comprar endesas a 22,00€


----------



## festivaldelhumor (18 Feb 2009)

yo sigo al SAN ,ayer compre a 5,27 y me echaron en menos de 15 min a 5,18
sigo esperando a comprar ,pero esta vez agarrare el cuchillo cuando este en el suelo
no creo que llegue a los 5 ,hoy por lo menos.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (18 Feb 2009)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 13:37:11 h. *Intradía*
> 
> Hay que estar muy atentos a las 15h30, según parece a esa hora de desvelan detalles del nuevo plan hipotecario de Obama, que algunos días ha causado alzas en el mercado de renta variable.
> 
> El discurso oficial es a las 18h15, pero dicen algunas cadenas que a las 15h30 siempre hora española, pueden desvelarse los detalles. Estaremos atentos.



¿Cerramos en verde?


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

El popular lo vemos a menos de 3,00€ como continuen toda la semana....


----------



## festivaldelhumor (18 Feb 2009)

BSCH CORTO PLAZO


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

El secretario de Estado de Economía, David Vegara, ha asegurado hoy que el Gobierno está "tranquilo" ante la suspensión del fondo inmobiliario del Santander puesto que la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) "está observando" la operación y garantizará el cumplimiento de la ley, así como el respeto a los derechos de los afectados.


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

está todo muy tenso
nos movemos en un rango muy estrecho, esto se dispara o nos hundimos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Feb 2009)

Donpepito no me pongas mas lo de endesa a 22 que me indigesto...o tendre que ordenar que mi perro viole a tu bulldog


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> está todo muy tenso
> nos movemos en un rango muy estrecho, esto se dispara o nos hundimos



Las cartas estan en la mesa hamijo,solo nos queda esperar acontecimientos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (18 Feb 2009)

la culpa es del popular que tira del ibex hacia abajo
!que se lo lleven al continuo!


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Vale... he hablado con los ITALIANOS... vende cuando llegue a 23,50€ hoy han soltado mucho papel... mira las agencias.


----------



## Promotor alucinado (18 Feb 2009)

¿Pero qué pasa con el Popular?. 

Yo tengo bastantes ahorros en él.


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Que se ha quedado sin fondos, despues de producir la pelicula CAMINO. 

Es un ataque de un fondo comunista.


----------



## Promotor alucinado (18 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que se ha quedado sin fondos, despues de producir la pelicula CAMINO.
> 
> Es un ataque de un fondo comunista.



En serio, venga.


----------



## Kujire (18 Feb 2009)

*Buenos dias!*

Hola, hoy Obama en Phoenix va a hablar de la subvención de los tipos de las hipotecas, como veis sigue en MODO campaña ON. Ya no nos creemos nada, basta de palabras y pónganse a trabajar.

Dentro de nada salen los datos de las casas en US así que vamos a dar que hablar ... por cierto, sigo buscando piso, casa, huerta o similar y aún está la cosa muuuuuy cara, ...le he echado el ojo a un duplex de un tal Bernie ....pero aún no se ha mudado:

Por otro lado, parece que perdemos fuelle en esta parte de Atántico y a lo mejor podemos rebozarmos en el guano un día más


----------



## jacksand (18 Feb 2009)

Promotor alucinado dijo:


> ¿Pero qué pasa con el Popular?.
> 
> Yo tengo bastantes ahorros en él.



Esta claro que hay cortos en el Popular, pero también tiene pinta de algo mas, como que alguien con bastante pasta en el Popular se esta deshaciendo de el en cachos.
Quizás sea Bhavnani que tiene un 3,3% del Popular.
Si es verdad habría que preguntarse por que. Lo mas probable es que necesite liquido para otra cosa o para pagar el alquiler 
Pero también es posible que sepa algo que nosotros no sabemos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (18 Feb 2009)

da gracias a dios de que no eres accionista
Por lo que he estado mirando,lo unico que se sabe es que hay cuatro fondos institucionales con posiciones bajistas sobre el y poco mas.....


----------



## festivaldelhumor (18 Feb 2009)

lleva un 13% de caida en menos de dos dias...es nuestro LLoyd,s ,nuestro RBS,nuestro FORTIS
!ahora si que estamos en la champion,s !


----------



## bullish consensus (18 Feb 2009)

peazo rebote eh?


----------



## Promotor alucinado (18 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> lleva un 13% de caida en menos de dos dias...es nuestro LLoyd,s ,nuestro RBS,nuestro FORTIS
> !ahora si que estamos en la champion,s !



Por eso preguntaba. No he leido nada recientemente que le haya podido llevar a esa debacle.


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

Señores!

Estoy considerando seriamente meterme también a operar en acciones, al fin y al cabo me paso la mayor parte del día ocioso y, aunque mi sistema funciona bastante bien, creo que me podría sacar unos cuartillos más metiéndome en las procelosas aguas del Ibex, pero solo en acciones.

Realmente no serían acciones, sino CFD's, tanto en largos como en cortos, además les contaré donde, a que precio me meto, en que dirección y que objetivo tengo, incluso les contaré donde planeo meterme.

Iba a preguntar que qué les parece, pero ya me estoy imaginando las respuestas


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

*IBERDROLA RENOVABLES espera beneficiarse del plan Obama
*

La compañía considera que está en la mejor posición para poder beneficiarse de los incentivos a las energías renovables que supondrá el Plan de Estímulo económico del presidente de Estados Unidos, Barack Obama. La compañía, la primera empresa eólica del mundo y la segunda de Estados Unidos por potencia instalada, cree que el plan supone un fuerte impulso regulatorio en Estados Unidos ya que permitirá que se cumplan los objetivos de duplicar la potencia en el país en tres años.


----------



## Promotor alucinado (18 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores!
> 
> Estoy considerando seriamente meterme también a operar en acciones, al fin y al cabo me paso la mayor parte del día ocioso y, aunque mi sistema funciona bastante bien, creo que me podría sacar unos cuartillos más metiéndome en las procelosas aguas del Ibex, pero solo en acciones.
> 
> ...





Compra acciones del Popular.


----------



## bullish consensus (18 Feb 2009)

ya llega ya llega, bueno parece que hay un techito malo que no le deja
al fin todos a aputarse


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

EEUU: otro mal dato de viviendas iniciadas y permisos de construcción en enero - 18/02/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Vamos.. comprar ahora.... que USA hoy tiene rebote tecnico!


----------



## brickworld (18 Feb 2009)

> Construcción de viviendas de enero bajan 16,8% en enero, hasta una tasa anual de 466.000 unidades, muy por debajo de los 530.000 esperados. Este es el peor dato de la historia.
> 
> Permisos de construcción bajan 4,8% hasta 521.000 muy por debajo de los 530.000 esperados. Peor dato de la historia. Y a fin de cuentas este es el indicador adelantado.
> 
> ...



No se yo si USA va a tener fuerza, a ver a las 15:30 si nos engañan a todos con las ayudas a los pepitos y esto se va pa`rriba por lo menos que me dejen salirme sin mucho dolor


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores!
> 
> Estoy considerando seriamente meterme también a operar en acciones, al fin y al cabo me paso la mayor parte del día ocioso y, aunque mi sistema funciona bastante bien, creo que me podría sacar unos cuartillos más metiéndome en las procelosas aguas del Ibex, pero solo en acciones.
> 
> ...



Pues ya sabes ten cuidado con los barridos de Stops!!!!

Yo tnego CFDs de Union Penosa....


----------



## chollero (18 Feb 2009)

hoy nos vamos al 7700


----------



## festivaldelhumor (18 Feb 2009)

me meto,no me meto,me meto,no me meto,me meto,no me meto,me meto,no me metome meto,no me meto,me meto,no me meto,me meto,no me meto,me meto,no me meto
tonuel hueles el chuletón,ya se esta haciendo!


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

ya estan entrando las gacelas en el IBEX


----------



## brickworld (18 Feb 2009)

Han olido el olor del guano 

Ah no el Obama-plan, 



> Se difunden detalles del plan hipotecario de Obama antes de lo esperado, ayudará a unos 8 millones de familias. Los bonos reaccionan a la baja y las bolsas al alza tras el anuncio del plan



Esto sera el ultimo rebote?


----------



## otropepito (18 Feb 2009)

Entro largo en POP con un par. a 4,00 euros.

Fuera bichooooo....


----------



## pepeton (18 Feb 2009)

Parece demasiado evidente que la bolsa hoy va a subir, como para que suba, ¿no?


----------



## Kujire (18 Feb 2009)

pepeton dijo:


> *Parece demasiado evidente que la bolsa hoy va a subir*, como para que suba, ¿no?



[modo Roberto (y Marina) ON]

sssssssschhhhhhhhh Uy, * lo que ha dicho.....*:

[modo Roberto (y Marina) OFF]


----------



## festivaldelhumor (18 Feb 2009)

bueno lo de que era evidente que la bolsa subiera hoy es discutible,leete los post de ayer
yo de hecho aun tengo mis dudas de que cerremos en verde
a todo esto los futuros del s&p ya estan en 795, resistencia tocha a traspasar


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

Antes de subir, creo que iremos a ver el GAP del SP.... para que sepamos donde esta


----------



## brickworld (18 Feb 2009)

Otra en toa la boca 



> DE Carpatos:
> Producción industrial de enero baja 1,8% peor de lo esperado que era -1,5 %
> 
> La capacidad en uso baja de 73,3 a 72, peor de lo esperado que era 72,4.
> ...


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

¿Como van mis santanderes y mis bbvas...? 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

que raro me parece hoy
no me gusta, cancelo las compras


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

Hoy ya no tenemos obstáculos para subir y además tenemos muchos objetivos por arriba. Todo esto independientemente de las resistencias y soportes alrededor del 800 del S&P.

En el Stoxx tenemos un objetivo mínimo en 2195, aunque es de esperar que llegue al 2200. En el S&P tenemos un objetivo mínimo en 820, no creo que llegue mucho más arriba.

edito: con los datos, igual que con cualquier excusa por fundamentales para el corto plazo, ya saben lo que pasa (¿o debería decir por donde se los pasan?)


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

asi no vale, hay que tocar firmemente suelo


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> asi no vale, hay que tocar firmemente suelo



No me seas niña.-. Se valiente


----------



## Kujire (18 Feb 2009)

futuros Ibex negativos !!!!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (18 Feb 2009)

solo se vive una vez....
comprado SAN a 5,18 stop a 5,08
!Banzayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

eso es, ya me parecía a mi
vamos a buscar esos 772 del SP


----------



## chudire (18 Feb 2009)

Gamesa me está poniendo el colmillo largo...


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

ENDESA... vender ahora!!!!! llevo el 22 para hoy, señores!!!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (18 Feb 2009)

pasajeros al tren! ultimo aviso!


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

Estan calentando acciona!!!


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Preparando despegue..... IBEX 8000 LLEGADA!


----------



## wsleone (18 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Preparando despegue..... IBEX 8000 LLEGADA!



:


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

La subida del SP sera despues del mercado europeo......que se quieren llevar la subida ellos solitos....


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Gamesa ha tocado de nuevo los 12,15€ pero recuerda que la semana pasada llegó a 12,00€


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Chameleon... lo que te comenté ayer... IBERDROLA a 5,34€ de nuevo...


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

vix naranja escribe fino!
vix cristal escribe normal!


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

repsol a 13,17
está cerca!!


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Si, parece que vamos a buscar los 13,00€


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

mucho infiel veo por aquí hoy... :o



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

Parece que aun nos les da la gana de subir, quieren meter miedo al gaceleo.


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

*Acciona fuerza la máquina antes de cerrar el pacto de divorcio con Enel

*
Miércoles, 18-02-09

Con las grandes cifras del acuerdo de divorcio ya pactadas entre Acciona y Enel, y mientras los abogados de ambas partes se encontraban ya redactando el acuerdo de separación, el grupo español se descolgó en la madrugada de ayer elevando las exigencias por su venta del 25% de Endesa.
Según ha podido saber ABC de fuentes próximas a las negociaciones, Acciona reclamó, entre otras contraprestaciones, gozar de exclusividad en los contratos de obra civil que adjudique la futura Endesa por una periodicidad limitada. El valor de esta exigencia, según las mismas fuentes, ronda los 2.000 millones teniendo en cuenta el amplio plan de inversiones que la eléctrica tendrá que acometer en los próximos años. Una exigencia con la que Acciona extendería la preferencialidad de que disfruta a día de hoy en las contrataciones de construcción de la compañía eléctrica.

*A vueltas con las renovables*

Junto con esta reclamación, el grupo que preside José Manuel Entrecanales exigió la identificación de los activos renovables de Endesa que en una segunda fase de la operación podrá adquirir a Enel, así como el precio al que se deberá llevar esta transacción.
Una petición que, según las fuentes consultadas, emana directamente del Ministerio de Industria. El Departamento de Gobierno que dirige Miguel Sebastián ha hecho ver a Acciona la conveniencia de que sea un grupo español el que custodie los activos estratégicos de Endesa, lo que llevó a Acciona a querer asegurarse el futuro traspaso de estas instalaciones. Entre las plantas de la eléctrica consideradas más estratégicas para el país, se encuentran las centrales nucleares e hidrológicas.

La cascada de nuevas reclamaciones obligaba a la reformulación del pacto en redacción y provocó la exasperación de los negociadores de Enel que decidieron levantarse de la negociación. Y como mayor símbolo del enfriamiento de las conversaciones, los representantes del grupo italiano en Endesa decidieron no presentarse en la tarde de ayer al consejo que la eléctrica había convocado para ratificar el acuerdo de separación.

Enel, por su parte, sí celebró el consejo que había convocado en Italia para autorizar la operación y al que se desplazó el consejero delegado del grupo, Fulvio Conti, para dar parte del estado de las conversaciones. No obstante, la reunión se cerró sin acuerdo alguno al respecto. Ambas partes reconocen que este nuevo desencuentro dilata la firma del pacto. No obstante, refrendan su interés en sellar su separación de forma inminente y prevén extender a hoy sus negociaciones.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> repsol a 13,17
> está cerca!!



A 13,13 la acabo de ver. A ver si me atrevo a comprar unas pocas para romper el hielo.


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

GAMESA, cuando se lo proponen... la tiran un -8,00% y hoy parece que es el día.

*12,07€ NOW*


----------



## crack (18 Feb 2009)

Es mi imaginación o esto se va al guano de nuevo?


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

Ese SAN y BBVA aguantando la embestida... 



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2009)

¿Veremos Repsol en 12,xx hoy?


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

está a 13,10

orden compra a 13.05 a ver si entra


----------



## javso (18 Feb 2009)

Repsol a 13,10, para los que estáis al acecho. 

Un tercer día seguido de caidas fuertes a estos niveles sería como para empezar a "tener miedo", no?


----------



## brickworld (18 Feb 2009)

Ni gaceleo ni pollas esto se ha tirado de nuevo a minimos por lo menos el STOXX se ha puesto otra vez a 2090, y tocando el 88 y el 87 madre deu ahora si que veo el guano cerca 

edit: Hay hay hay 2075, joder con la escobita coño....


----------



## sicran (18 Feb 2009)

Casi casi ya en 8000....XD.

Ah no, que ha sido una subida hacia abajo...jejeje. Me hacen gracia los comentarios de los "expertos" .


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> está a 13,10
> 
> orden compra a 13.05 a ver si entra



Felicidades ya eres accionista.


----------



## javso (18 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Felicidades ya eres accionista.



La he visto ya a 13.00


----------



## Tyrelfus (18 Feb 2009)

Ojo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Que ésto va pa bajo : :

DOW 7,493.98 -58.62 -0.78%


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Ni gaceleo ni pollas esto se ha tirado de nuevo a minimos por lo menos el STOXX se ha puesto otra vez a 2090, y tocando el 88 y el 87 madre deu ahora si que veo el guano cerca
> 
> edit: Hay hay hay 2075, joder con la escobita coño....




Pues yo hoy lo he visto todo bastante (demasiado) claro para subir, sigo pensando que esto son ganas de meter miedo al pezqueñín.


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

alguien ha apretado el botón del pánico porque me han entrado a 13,02 

espero que no se caiga el ibex ahora 500 puntos.... 

están saltando los stops que da gusto con REP

se ha visto a 12,91 !!


----------



## Misterio (18 Feb 2009)

Que se oleran con el Popular? vaya 2 días..


----------



## Bayne (18 Feb 2009)

javso dijo:


> La he visto ya a 13.00



12.98 he visto yo
12.95
12.91 en menos de 1 minuto esta secuencia


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

Corred gacelillas, corred... :



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2009)

Repsol cae sin el más mínimo rebote, es mejor dejarla caer hasta que rebote con ganas y entrar entonces.

Chameleon ¿los 40k de una vez?, qué bestia eres.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Feb 2009)

¿Qué coño está pasando hoy? Tengo mieeeeeeeedo.


----------



## Tyrelfus (18 Feb 2009)

Ibex A las 16:14 : 7.724,40 Down 118,80 (1,51%) 


: :

Rebote??? Cual rebote???????????????????????


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

Del guano al cielo... próximamente en sus pantallas... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (18 Feb 2009)

pues que se den prisa que me tengo que ir a currar...


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Feb 2009)

Mulder, hoy no tengo fe... no veo salida a esto.


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

Yo si que la tengo... lo mio en verde... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Repsol cae sin el más mínimo rebote, es mejor dejarla caer hasta que rebote con ganas y entrar entonces.
> 
> Chameleon ¿los 40k de una vez?, qué bestia eres.



no se... por ahorrar las comisiones no? 
REP es como la novia a la que quieres, puedes haber tenido otras pero sabes que ella es para toda la vida...

REP a 13.00 ahora, no aguanta por debajo de 13 ni un día

parece que aguanta el ibex, no cae 500 puntos.... hehe }


----------



## brickworld (18 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Del guano al cielo... próximamente en sus pantallas...



Si si...
Eso es lo que dicen todos cuando estan dentro


----------



## adso de melk (18 Feb 2009)

bienvenidos A Islandia


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mulder, hoy no tengo fe... no veo salida a esto.




Yo a esto le llamo extremar el dolor.


----------



## jacksand (18 Feb 2009)

POP.MC	
BANCO POPULAR R
16:06 3,94 €	Down 0,26	Down 6,19%

Al POP le pasa algo, esto ya no es por los cortos


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Si si...
> Eso es lo que dicen todos cuando estan dentro





Mañana saldré con las plusvalias... 



Saludos


----------



## pobracara (18 Feb 2009)

.....................


----------



## dillei (18 Feb 2009)

Está rompiendo soportes, entrar ahora en algo... :


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2009)

El mínimo de Repsol en los últimos años es 12,92, ese día hizo mínimo intradía en 12,56.

Hoy el mínimo intradía es 12,91.


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Muchas felicidades Chameleon... has entrado de nuevo a un magnifico precio!


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

Veo trozos de gacela por todas partes... dios... :


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

Hale, ya hemos extremado el dolor, ahora a correr!


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

Chameleon el mini-S&P ya llegó al 780, ya puedes estar contento


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Como me gustan estos movimientos tan violentos..... gacelas stay away!


----------



## dillei (18 Feb 2009)

Todavía no se han ido los leones...

.


----------



## javso (18 Feb 2009)

Parece que REP respira momentaneamente. Chameleon, lo has bordado, enhorabuena.

La que no levanta cabeza es Iberdrola, está claro que antes o después, tocará los 5 €.


----------



## otropepito (18 Feb 2009)

Voy a quemar el libro ese que dice que SIEMPRE hay que poner stops. 

Al siguiente que le oiga lo de poner los stops, le pego.


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

TELAHINCO -T5- ha tocado los 5,51€ y seguirá en la busqueda del 5 su mejor precio!


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Chameleon el mini-S&P ya llegó al 780, ya puedes estar contento




gracias
aunque creo que tiene razón azkuna en que estaremos un tiempo rondando estos niveles.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (18 Feb 2009)

javso dijo:


> Parece que REP respira momentaneamente. Chameleon, lo has bordado, enhorabuena.
> 
> La que no levanta cabeza es Iberdrola, está claro que antes o después, tocará los 5 €.



y alli estare yo esperandola para darla un besito de amor


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

Obama, who on Tuesday signed a landmark $787 billion economic stimulus bill aimed at jolting the U.S. economy out of recession, was to formally unveil his housing plan at 12:15 p.m. EST in Mesa, Ariz.


----------



## Promotor alucinado (18 Feb 2009)

Es el primer día que entro en este hilo pensando que sería un "tocho" para los profanos. No me entero mucho de vuestra jerga, pero resulta apasionante y me habéis hecho reir una barbaridad.

Sobre todo este:




otropepito dijo:


> Entro largo en POP con un par. a 4,00 euros.
> 
> Fuera bichooooo....





(pese a que, como he dicho unos posts antes, tengo ahorrillos en el Popular y estoy algo acojonao)


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

Promotor alucinado dijo:


> Es el primer día que entro en este hilo pensando que sería un "tocho" para los profanos. No me entero mucho de vuestra jerga, pero resulta apasionante y me habéis hecho reir una barbaridad.
> 
> Sobre todo este:
> 
> ...



Puedes ponerlos en un fondo inmobiliario, en RBS, Hypo, Citi o BoA, estaras mucho más tranquilo.....mas bien dormiras a pierna suelta.


----------



## Promotor alucinado (18 Feb 2009)

Muy gracioso.


----------



## Condor (18 Feb 2009)

Buenas tardes señores, veo que no me he perdido nada. El querido IBEX luchando por el 7800, que cosas. 

A ver si esto se anima y lo vemos pronto en el 7650 para saber cual es el nuevo soporte. 

(Tu para abajo volteas muy poco, yo para arriba no suelo mirar).


----------



## Kujire (18 Feb 2009)

*Breaking news ... Housing*

creo que teneis que estar pendientes de esto ...



> El Plan de Obama para aplacar la crisis inmobiliaria y de hipotecas, fracasa antes de ser presentado. El plan que se presenta de unos 75B$ no va a ser suficiente para combatir un problema cercano a los 500B$.



Esto quere decir que voy a esperar a que bajen más los precios para comprar, dado que seguirán cayendo los hipotecaditos como losas, el precio de las viviendas aún puede bajar otro 20%.

Me supongo que esto de lo dirá Cárpatos unas horas más tarde ....


----------



## festivaldelhumor (18 Feb 2009)

Obama agarrao,suelta mas billones,que nos hundes el chiringo!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Feb 2009)

Que suba yaaaaaaaaaaaa
La pasta tiene que estar en el grilo.


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Esto quere decir que voy a esperar a que bajen más los precios para comprar, dado que seguirán cayendo los hipotecaditos como losas, el precio de las viviendas aún puede bajar otro 20%.
> 
> Me supongo que esto de lo dirá Cárpatos unas horas más tarde ....




Creo que este señor podría quedarse calladito una temporada, más allá de las consignas progres. Cada vez que habla nos hunde el chiringuito.

Habría que calcular cuantos puntos cae el S&P por cada palabra que dice, tendríamos un corto seguro con objetivos


----------



## Condor (18 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que este señor podría quedarse calladito una temporada, más allá de las consignas progres. Cada vez que habla nos hunde el chiringuito.
> 
> Habría que calcular cuantos puntos cae el S&P por cada palabra que dice, tendríamos un corto seguro con objetivos



No querían efecto Obama? pues aquí lo tienen señores!!!!

Los zurdos sólo sirven para pescar.


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> No querían efecto Obama? pues aquí lo tienen señores!!!!
> 
> Los zurdos sólo sirven para pescar.



Y jugar al tenis


----------



## Condor (18 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Y jugar al tenis



Rafa Nadal es diestro


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

En USA creo que despues de este plan se esta descontando que van a ir dejar quebrar los bancos que hagan falta, poco a poco.

Porque no hay pasta suficiente para capitalizar tantas entidades.


----------



## Condor (18 Feb 2009)

Qué sexy se pone el Ibex cada vez que se quita lo superfluo; vamos chico, no seas tímido y ven con papá a 7650.


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Rafa Nadal es diestro



Pero con que brazo golpea??


----------



## Condor (18 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Pero con que brazo golpea??



Pregúntale con que brazo se hace las pajas y ya verás que se acaba nuestra discusión.


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Pregúntale con que brazo se hace las pajas y ya verás que se acaba nuestra discusión.




Esto si que es información privilegiada y lo demás son tonterías


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Esto si que es información privilegiada y lo demás son tonterías



Es fácil de saber, como coje la raqueta con la izquierda, si tiene callos en las dos manos es que es diestro.


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Pregúntale con que brazo se hace las pajas y ya verás que se acaba nuestra discusión.



No hay que mezclar el amor con el dinero.....


----------



## Condor (18 Feb 2009)

Y esto con que se come?

"La crisis está obligando a una reformulación de los mercados financieros, hasta tal punto que el 'Oráculo de Omaha', Warren Buffett, 'reniega' de la bolsa', y el ex presidente de la Reserva Federal Alan Greenspan aboga públicamente por la nacionalización, "temporal", de bancos."


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Y esto con que se come?
> 
> "La crisis está obligando a una reformulación de los mercados financieros, hasta tal punto que el 'Oráculo de Omaha', Warren Buffett, 'reniega' de la bolsa', y el ex presidente de la Reserva Federal Alan Greenspan aboga públicamente por la nacionalización, "temporal", de bancos."



Buffett no creo que este en liquidez, si reniega de la bolsa, es que esta comprando latas de atun y haciendose un curso de agricultura hidroponica


----------



## dillei (18 Feb 2009)

Me parece a mi que habria que hacerse un poco de gacelilla


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

Comprad, gacelillas, comprad!!!!

Que os perdereis el rebote del overnight


----------



## Bayne (18 Feb 2009)

IBERDROLA ha negociado más del doble de volumen que SAN, ¿es normal???


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Si, es la tercera del IBEX...


----------



## Bayne (18 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, es la tercera del IBEX...



Pero el estirón ha sido esta última media hora, hoy estaba la tercera por detrás de BBVA y muy lejos de SAN
Chameleon REP 13.34, olé


----------



## Futuroscope (18 Feb 2009)

siete siete siete siete !!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Feb 2009)

Fuera Grifols compradas a 13 en 13,30


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

VENDIDAS SAN A 5,23€ seguro que en subasta sube... pero mejor plusva en mano!

Entrada en 5,11€


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Feb 2009)

Ahora a esperar a que suban los yankis para dar el pelotazo mañana


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

Donpepito........... tus accionas 83.50


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Feb 2009)

Gobierno venezolano recomienda repatriar divisas tras fraude en Stanford Bank | Economía


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Si, hoy han cerrado muy bien mis ACCIONA, vamos a esperar el rebote mañana.

Saludos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Feb 2009)

Caja Mediterráneo comunica que con fecha de hoy y con el objeto de, sin interferir en el normal desarrollo del mercado y en estricto cumplimiento de la normativa aplicable, favorecer la liquidez de las operaciones sobre cuotas participativas, se amplía el número de Cuotas Participativas depositadas al amparo del contrato de liquidez suscrito con Ahorro Corporación Financiera, S.V., S.A. sobre las que se realizarán operaciones en 200.000 títulos. En consecuencia, las cuotas participativas totales sobre las que, en lo sucesivo, se podrán realizar operaciones al amparo del contrato de liquidez descrito ascienden a un máximo de 300.000 cuotas. El mencionado contrato se ajusta al contenido de la Circular 3/2007, de 19 de diciembre, de la CNMV, sobre los Contratos de Liquidez a los efectos de su Aceptación como Práctica de Mercado, con las adaptaciones precisas a este tipo de valor.


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

*AGENDA MAÑANA JUEVES - 19-02-2009*




Japón BoJ: Decisión sobre los tipos de interés 00:00 0.10% 0.10%

Gran Bretaña Oferta de dinero M4 (anual) 10:30 16.1%

Gran Bretaña Oferta de dinero M4 (mensual) 10:30 1.4%

EEUU IPP (anual) 14:30 -2.6% -0.9%

EEUU IPP (mensual) 14:30 0.2% -1.9%

EEUU IPP subyacente (anual) 14:30 3.8% 4.3%

EEUU IPP subyacente (mensual) 14:30 0.1% 0.2%

EEUU Peticiones iniciales de desempleo 14:30

EEUU Índice FED de Filadelfia 16:00 -25.1% -24.3%

EEUU Índice de indicadores líderes 16:00 0.0% 0.3%

EEUU DOE: Inventarios semanales crudo 17:00 4717K

EEUU DOE: Inventarios semanales destilados 17:00 -1026K

EEUU DOE: inventarios semanales gasolina 17:00 -2662K

EEUU DOE: Utilización de refinerías 17:00 -1.94%



Presentan resultados:



Antena3 (est. d.d.)

Prisa (est n.d.)

BNP Paribas (est. N.d)

Man AG (est n.d.)


----------



## Starkiller (18 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Buffett no creo que este en liquidez, si reniega de la bolsa, es que esta comprando latas de atun y haciendose un curso de agricultura hidroponica



Buffett reniega de la bolsa como forma de mantener riqueza, cosa normal. Tener tu riqueza en acciones es de pobres. Los ricos, van a los bonos.

Y los muy ricos, se compran la FED, emiten sus propios bonos, invierten en presidentes, adquieren países pequeños, y cosas así, supongo.

Lo que es seguro es que Buffett tendrá, como mucho, una infinitesimal parte de su patrimonio en bolsa.


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Feb 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Buffett reniega de la bolsa como forma de mantener riqueza, cosa normal. Tener tu riqueza en acciones es de pobres. Los ricos, van a los bonos.
> 
> Y los muy ricos, se compran la FED, emiten sus propios bonos, invierten en presidentes, adquieren países pequeños, y cosas así, supongo.
> 
> Lo que es seguro es que Buffett tendrá, como mucho, una infinitesimal parte de su patrimonio en bolsa.




Mi tocayo hace tiempo que no pisa el mercado.Solo compra participaciones en empresas.

Buenas tardes
Quiero más sangre
Sigo corto.Soy feliz.Tacita a tacita.Bajamos dos escalones,subimos uno y vuelta a empezar
CNBC Obama en directo charlando sobre el plan hipotecario.

Saludos.


----------



## Kujire (18 Feb 2009)

*Breaking news ... Housing*

Obama en Directo

Edito: en el momento que habla, .... los futuros del Dow se dan la vuelta vertiginosamente .....



> "Este plan no va a salvar a los Pasapiseros, ni a los agentes inmobiliarios que engañaron a mucha gente, ni a nuestros líderes que nos llevaron a este fracaso, ni a los pepitos que se hipotecaron por ellos y por sus compañeros este plan no es para ellos, este plan no va a salvar a todos las casas pero ayudará a salvar a muchas, bajando los tipos y refinanciando
> 
> 1.- 4-5 mill de personas a traves de Fannie y Freddie a refinanciar los hipotecas que poseen o avalan. Esto no costará a los contribuyentes nada
> 
> ...


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Feb 2009)

Por cierto
DJI en la parte alta del canal.Sería un buen momento para ostiarse

Suerte a los que estais comprados
Hasta mañana


----------



## Riviera (18 Feb 2009)

*qw*

Chameleon,soberbio,magistral,inconmensurable,grandioso,brillante (homenaje a josé luis moreno).Entre en rep a 13,1 post tormenta.

Y que decir de tonuel y don pepito con sus bbva,hay que tenerlos cuadraos 
Ole!


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

```
The Obama mortgage plan 
Below is a list of key elements of the plan outlined Wednesday by President Obama that aims to aid as many as 9 million households in fending off foreclosures:

Allows 4 million–5 million homeowners to refinance via government-sponsored mortgage giants Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac.
Establishes $75 billion fund to reduce homeowners' monthly payments.
Develops uniform rules for loan modifications across the mortgage industry.
Bolsters Fannie and Freddie by buying more of their shares.
Allows Fannie and Freddie to hold $900 billion in mortgage-backed securities — a $50 billion increase.
```


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (18 Feb 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> el ibex por técnico tiene que subir hasta 8400 y luego bajar
> 
> 
> esto sólo analizando el canal bajitsa en el cual está metido, si meto el volumen en la ecuación diría que las caídas tienen mas contundencias que las bajadas
> ...



por una vez que acierto, permitirme que lo ponga otra vez

el analisis se lo he tenido que hacer para un amigo que trabaja en un fondo de inversión

me ha dicho que se mas de bolsa que la gente de mercados de la caja donde trabajaba el antes (lo cual no creo que sea un cumplido)


se ha quedado flipado porque cuando he realizado el analsisi el ibex bajaba un 1,50 y los futuros del dow en rojo


se ha quedado flipado, no se cree que trabaje en el sector de la consultoria IT:

me he sonrojado



he realizado tan buen análisi porque no tengo dinero invertido


----------



## Kujire (18 Feb 2009)

Veamos, el Housing Plan no me parece malo, así como suena pues parece una buena cosa, ... el problema son los números. Está claro que saben perfectamente cómo atacar el problema, pero los numeros son caprichosos y esta gente no quiere soltar más pasta. Es la leche *que SÓLO quieran usar menos de 100B$* de los 375B$ que quedan del TARP *para arreglar TODO el problema subprime*. Permítanme que les diga que suena Ridículo, así que me lo pensaré mucho para comprar, el finde estuve en una agencia, cuando entré por la puerta me sentí Pé en "Holibud"


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> el analisis se lo he tenido que hacer para un amigo que trabaja en un *fondo de inversión*




Que nivel, Maribel!

Nunca me han gustado los fondos en absoluto, pero ahora lo tengo todavía más claro, si cabe.


----------



## Kujire (18 Feb 2009)

*Breaking news ... from FED*

Ahora "pa jodel-la" (dicho con todos los respetos) Bernanke en directo en el FED Show


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

una preegunta, ¿qué leches está pasando con el popular?
cae un 35% este año
¿es el popular el banco malo que el BdE va a intervenir?

sería una buena presa para ponerse cortísimo, a wbuffete le gustaría 
está a 4,13 
siguientes soportes a 3,6 y 3


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> una preegunta, ¿qué leches está pasando con el popular?
> cae un 35% este año
> ¿es el popular el banco malo que el BdE va a intervenir?
> 
> ...




Si yo no se para que quieren hacer un banco malo, ya tienen a montones para elegir


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (18 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Que nivel, Maribel!
> 
> Nunca me han gustado los fondos en absoluto, pero ahora lo tengo todavía más claro, si cabe.



nono

si el tio lo hacia para picarme a ver podia acertar hoy

no era para su trabajo

lo mas seguro que el fondo se vaya a la mierda porque los bancos no es prestan dinero, pero vamos es un fondo institucional no hay gacelillas metidas


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

yo me sé de un banquito de inversión que se va a ir a la kk


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (18 Feb 2009)

http://stockgame.cjb.net/

para que os divirtais yo todavía no lo he probado


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> una preegunta, ¿qué leches está pasando con el popular?
> cae un 35% este año
> ¿es el popular el banco malo que el BdE va a intervenir?
> 
> ...



Para mi, es el que peor esta en % de morosidad, pero el problema debe ser que esta corto alli todo el mundo.

No se justifica la caida, las previsiones de morosidad


----------



## Kujire (18 Feb 2009)

*Se queda sin leoncia...*



blackholesun dijo:


> por una vez que acierto, permitirme que lo ponga otra vez



[modo SEB ON] *SECURITIES EXCHANGE BUBBLE*

Una vez estudiado su caso y sintiéndolo mucho, petición DENEGADA, tenemos los momentos de gloria cubiertos, así que tendrá que hacerlo otra vez, otro día, antes de que comience la sesión.

Resolución de la *SEB*


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Feb 2009)

Futuroscope dijo:


> siete siete siete siete !!!



Toma sello ISO que tanto le gusta a la peña...lo pongo yo hoy pero Tonuel es el único amo y señor para mandar al guano y certificar como merece a una empresa.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Feb 2009)

A votar los oscars de eleconomista:

Especial Oscar 2008

Mejor actor revelación : Madoff por "Coge el dinero y corre"


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Feb 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> por una vez que acierto, permitirme que lo ponga otra vez
> 
> el analisis se lo he tenido que hacer para un amigo que trabaja en un fondo de inversión
> 
> ...



Ha estado muy bien. ¿que va a ser lo próximo? 

ya tengo el boton de compra preparado....


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

No me extraña que caiga el SP, con la chapa que esta dando Bernanke. Le falta el galmour de los aplausos de Obama


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (18 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ha estado muy bien. ¿que va a ser lo próximo?
> 
> ya tengo el boton de compra preparado....



que ha sido de coñaaaa


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> A votar los oscars de eleconomista:
> 
> Especial Oscar 2008
> 
> Mejor actor revelación : Madoff por "Coge el dinero y corre"




Ya voté:

Oscar honorífico: ZP y Solbes por "Mentiras arriesgadas"


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Feb 2009)

El IBEX me lo estoy cargando yo solita. Compré SAN a 6,14 y desde ahí, bajando sin freno. Hoy he comprado Mapfre, y desde que he comprado, oh, bajón hasta 2,02 (ha quedado al final entre las 5 peores del IBEX).

¿Queréis que compre algo? Seguro que compro REP y la bajo hasta 5.

Con vuestro permiso, me auto-owneo una y otra vez.


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El IBEX me lo estoy cargando yo solita. Compré SAN a 6,14 y desde ahí, bajando sin freno. Hoy he comprado Mapfre, y desde que he comprado, oh, bajón hasta 2,02 (ha quedado al final entre las 5 peores del IBEX).
> 
> ¿Queréis que compre algo? Seguro que compro REP y la bajo hasta 5.
> 
> Con vuestro permiso, me auto-owneo una y otra vez.



Animos,

Intenta entrar corta en los valores que entrarias.........


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Animos,
> 
> Intenta entrar corta en los valores que entrarias.........



Entonces seguro que suben, je je.


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

No se puede comprar por el precio... cuando es bajista y con mas razón MAPFRE que lleva desde dos semanas con las posiciones cortas.

POPULAR tiene buen precio??? Noooooo!!!! mañana caerá más, además la dejan recuperar al última hora.... y mañana de nuevo.

TELECINCO, otra igual, como IBERDROLA.

NO LAS VENDAS POR AHORA.


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El IBEX me lo estoy cargando yo solita. Compré SAN a 6,14 y desde ahí, bajando sin freno. Hoy he comprado Mapfre, y desde que he comprado, oh, bajón hasta 2,02 (ha quedado al final entre las 5 peores del IBEX).
> 
> ¿Queréis que compre algo? Seguro que compro REP y la bajo hasta 5.




Cuando creas que un valor subirá véndelo, cuando pienses que bajará cómpralo. La verdad es que a todos nos ha sucedido eso en alguna ocasión. No se cuanto llevarás metida en la bolsa, pero todo tenemos alguna temporada en que las cosas salen así.

Yo creo que lo importante es saber hacia donde va el mercado en general y entonces comprar o vender lo que mejor veas en ese momento.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No se puede comprar por el precio... cuando es bajista y con mas razón MAPFRE que lleva desde dos semanas con las posiciones cortas.
> 
> POPULAR tiene buen precio??? Noooooo!!!! mañana caerá más, además la dejan recuperar al última hora.... y mañana de nuevo.
> 
> ...



No, no las voy a vender de momento, es un dinero que ahora mismo no necesito, ademas es poca cantidad, ya que acabo de empezar (como se puede deducir), y me lo tomo como un "entrenamiento". 

NO VOY A MALVENDER, EL IBEX VA P'ARRIBA.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No se cuanto llevarás metida en la bolsa, pero todo tenemos alguna temporada en que las cosas salen así.



Hace unos años, si que inverti y me fue bastante bien (hablo de hace bastantes años, en la época en la que Telepizza dio buenas alegrías, por ejemplo), pero luego me empepité y aparqué lo de la bolsa, ahora que me he desempepitado, vuelvo, aunque estoy desentrenada.


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

pecata Minuta dijo:


> no, No Las Voy A Vender De Momento, Es Un Dinero Que Ahora Mismo No Necesito, Ademas Es Poca Cantidad, Ya Que Acabo De Empezar (como Se Puede Deducir), Y Me Lo Tomo Como Un "entrenamiento".
> 
> No Voy A Malvender, El Ibex Va P'arriba.



Entonces Segun Tu Dices. El Ibex Va P`abajo :d


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Feb 2009)

El mejor trader de España es Chameleon y yo soy gilipollas porque en el comentario 25262 expliqué lo que iba a pasar con Repsol y ni así fui capaz de subirme al tren.


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Ese tren, era el TREN BALA... TENIAS QUE TENER UNA BALA EN LA RECAMARA... (ORDEN DE COMPRA .READY) XD


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

El ibex en verde y tonuel sin certificar... 



Pero no os lamenteis gacelas mias... que ya me quedo yo con las plusvalias... 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

El S&P revisitando los mínimos del día y aquí todo el mundo callado 

Venga exáltense, convoquen el armaggedon!


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El S&P revisitando los mínimos del día y aquí todo el mundo callado
> 
> Venga exáltense, convoquen el armaggedon!




Un -0,5% es de pobres... con Obama hablando deberia caer al menos un 5%... :o



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Feb 2009)

Mulder,espero ansioso tu analisis del ibex para mañana.


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mulder,espero ansioso tu analisis del ibex para mañana.




Cuando cierren los greengos hamijo... no se impaciente... 



Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (18 Feb 2009)

alguien sabe de alguna pagina web donde pueda hacer simulaciones de bolsa para entrenarme


como el juego semanal del invertia pero mas completo vamos


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

Esta siendo una tarde aburridisima.........!!!!


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Cuando cierren los greengos hamijo... no se impaciente...




Si, será mejor esperar porque podrían saltar sorpresas de aquí al cierre...o no, veamos que pasa y luego ya hacemos cábalas.


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> alguien sabe de alguna pagina web donde pueda hacer simulaciones de bolsa para entrenarme
> 
> 
> como el juego semanal del invertia pero mas completo vamos




Mete pasta y déjate de juegos... :o


Edito:

Los americanos 0,0 como la cerveza...


Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (18 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mete pasta y déjate de juegos... :o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que no que no 

que me conozco


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> alguien sabe de alguna pagina web donde pueda hacer simulaciones de bolsa para entrenarme
> 
> como el juego semanal del invertia pero mas completo vamos




¿no te sirve el papel y lapiz junto a una web como Yahoo Finance? por poner un ejemplo tonto de papertrading.


----------



## fmc (18 Feb 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> alguien sabe de alguna pagina web donde pueda hacer simulaciones de bolsa para entrenarme
> 
> 
> como el juego semanal del invertia pero mas completo vamos



BolsaPHP

aunque le faltaría la posibilidad de ponerse corto...


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Feb 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> alguien sabe de alguna pagina web donde pueda hacer simulaciones de bolsa para entrenarme
> 
> 
> como el juego semanal del invertia pero mas completo vamos



¿Y que mejor entrenamiento que sobre el terreno? No seas gallina y LÁNZATE (aunque sea con poca pasta, y siempre comprando los valores que yo no compre, claro).


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (18 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y que mejor entrenamiento que sobre el terreno? No seas gallina y LÁNZATE (aunque sea con poca pasta, y siempre comprando los valores que yo no compre, claro).



pero si llevo invirtiendo 6 años en la bolsa, yo era fan del fixing y sus chicharros me forre con inbesos y nicolas correa

gane algo con la seda

y perdí con jaztell

pero ahora llevo 1 año y medio que me he salido porque veía lo que se venia encima

editoerdi 1000 euros con unos warrants del fortis, una locura que me dio, pero no he vuelto a invertir desde agosto del año pasado.

ahora estoy en periodo de aprendizaje


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y que mejor entrenamiento que sobre el terreno? No seas gallina y LÁNZATE (aunque sea con poca pasta, y siempre comprando los valores que yo no compre, claro).




Hazme un favor...


No te metas en SAN y BBVA esta semana... gracias... 




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> pero si llevo invirtiendo 6 años en la bolsa, yo era fan del fixing y sus chicharros me forre con inbesos y nicolas correa
> 
> gane algo con la seda
> 
> ...




Ya sabemos que inviertes melón... eres uno de los pioneros del hilo... 



Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (18 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya sabemos que inviertes melón... eres uno de los pioneros del hilo...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



juajauajau


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (18 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya sabemos que inviertes melón... eres uno de los pioneros del hilo...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



es verdad que dije lo de sacyr cuando estaba a 12

si es que me debía haber dedicado a esto


pues quite mis cortos, me hubiera forrado, pero solo gane un 10% vaya mierda


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hazme un favor...
> 
> 
> No te metas en SAN y BBVA esta semana... gracias...
> ...




Tonuel, lo siento pero ESTOY COMPRADA EN SAN a 6,14, tienes un largo trecho para inflarte a plusvalías y chuletón.


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Pues yo conozco a gente del foro de expansion que todavía no han vendido sus SAN compradas a 12,00€ confiando que antes de diciembre del 2008 recuperaban los 9-10 euros.... hehehehehe...... es mejor vender y recomprar, por qué nos duele tanto pulsar el botón de venta?


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pues yo conozco a *gente del foro de expansion *que todavía *no han vendido sus SAN compradas a 12,00€ * confiando que antes de diciembre del 2008 recuperaban los 9-10 euros.... hehehehehe...... es mejor vender y recomprar, por qué nos duele tanto pulsar el botón de venta?




Nelson quiere decirles algo...






*Vendereis a 3,5... HA HA*




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Lo dejarán como plan de pensiones......... lo que es seguro es que el SAN y BBA llegan el viernes con un 8% de subida.

Yo soy ex-san!


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

vaya subiditaa 40 puntos del DJI


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Feb 2009)

Mañana el Santander p'arriba, ya veréis.


El Santander instalará en Cantabria su centro de datos más grande del mundo. eldiariomontanes.es



> *El Santander instalará en Cantabria su centro de datos más grande del mundo *
> 
> La construcción del centro supondrá una inversión de 150 millones de euros, la creación de 500 puestos de trabajo mientras se ejecuta la instalación y de 200 cuando esté en funcionamiento
> 
> ...


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

La sensación de mercado, actualmente, según nuestros expertos, es similar a la que vivimos el pasado mes de noviembre, cuando las bolsas se desplomaban y no había forma de poner fin a las caídas. 

Ahora bien, hay diferencias. Por un lado, hay volatilidad, pero es menor a la que veíamos entonces (el VIX está cerca de niveles de 50 puntos y entonces estaba en 80 puntos), y por otro lado hay malas noticias (pero la avalancha de noticias horribles parece que la vivimos en 2008). 

Además, hay otra diferencia, y es que en la mente de todos están muy presentes las caídas tremendas del año pasado y tal vez (solo tal vez) en general no hay intención de dejar caer el mercado como entonces. 

En definitiva, que ya hemos t enido nuestra buena dosis de malas noticias y caídas, que la breve recuperación de principios de año no fue para nada suficiente y que puede haber ganas de un nuevo rebote. 

Técnicamente, además, nuestros analistas señalan un aspecto que también nos invita a ser optimistas. En su opinión, lo interesante radica en el hecho de que muchos índices europeos (IBEX y Futuro del DJ EuroStoxx50) han hecho nuevos mínimos, aunque por muy poco, respecto de los del pasado ejercicio, y en cómo se ha visto que los soportes funcionan... al menos de momento. 

Además, también es una buena señal que después de marcar mínimos nuestro Ibex, por ejemplo, haya conseguido cerrar en positivo, “puesto que ello serviría para construir divergencias alcistas, lo que normalmente suele ser la antesala de un fuerte movimiento de rebote”. Otro factor “positivo”, de momento, es que en nuestro país Telefónica e Iberdrola están aguantando el tipo y se están comportando muy bien (no hoy... Iberdrola se ha dejado un 2,17% y Telefónica un 0,71%) y que, además, el sector de empresas de pequeña y mediana capitalización está aguantando y no se está desplomando tanto como hace escas os meses.


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lo dejarán como plan de pensiones......... lo que es seguro es que el SAN y BBA llegan el viernes con un 8% de subida.
> 
> Yo soy ex-san!



No des señales falsas!!! que alguno se emocionaaaaa


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mañana el Santander p'arriba, ya veréis.
> 
> 
> El Santander instalará en Cantabria su centro de datos más grande del mundo. eldiariomontanes.es



sera para hacer una base de datos en MySQL con los clientes que tienen con madoff, banif .....


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Hoy el SAN me ha dado unos 1.000,00€ de plusvalías menos el 0,10% por operación compra y venta.


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Se q no es etico el ponerlo, pero con el SAN, todo lo que le saque, está justificado, todavía recuerdo la primera operación con su broker, me timaron 725,00€ de comisiones en una venta de acciones, algo así como el 500%


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

en la bolsa se aprende a base de palmar pasta. No viene el manual de como ganar pasta.

Yo tambien tuve una jugada fea con el Pastor.

Por cierto mulder los futuros del stoxx son un poco caros comparados con los del Dax y no digamos con el Ibex.


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Feb 2009)

Economía/Bolsa.- (Amp.) Falcone (Harbinger) apuesta 202 millones a que caerán las acciones de BBVA y Popular. europapress.es


El fondo de capital riesgo Harbinger, gestionado por el multimillonario Philip Falcone, ha ampliado su apuesta a que las acciones de BBVA y Popular bajarán en bolsa hasta un total de 202 millones de euros.

Según las últimas comunicaciones del 'hedge fund' remitidas hoy a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV), Harbinger, especializado en movimientos agresivos contra grandes compañías internacionales, ha declarado 'posiciones cortas' enfocadas a la obtención de beneficios con la depreciación de las acciones en ambos bancos.

Concretamente, el fondo de capital riesgo que dirige Falcone cuenta con una 'posición corta' del 0,67% en el capital del BBVA a través de 25 millones de títulos del banco que preside Francisco González, con un valor actual de mercado de 156,25 millones de euros. Antes de la última comunicación aparecida por la tarde en la CNMV, el fondo mantenía una posición corta del 0,56% en el BBVA.

Su negocio de previsión a la baja en el Popular se compone de 11,25 millones de acciones, que suponen el 0,91% del capital social del banco y están valoradas en 46,4 millones de euros, según precios actuales de mercado. Anteriormente, el fondo tenía una posición corta de aproximadamente 36 millones de euros, a través del 0,75% del capital.

Harbinger Capital es conocido por haber ganado millones de euros en los mercados apostando por la bajada de precio de acciones, sobre todo de bancos de Reino Unido, y ha sido acusado de agravar la caída de las cotizaciones de entidades con sus operaciones.

De hecho, las autoridades de Estados Unidos y Reino Unido prohibieron temporalmente las operaciones 'de venta a corto' por considerar que contribuían a la especulación y podían perjudicar seriamente a los valores sobre los que se producen.

Ahora mantienen determinadas restricciones similares a las establecidas en España, donde la CNMV exige desde el pasado mes de septiembre a los inversores que declaren las posiciones cortas en un total de 20 entidades cuando superen el 0,25% del capital. JOHN A. GRIFFIN.

Por su parte, el fondo de inversión John A. Griffin ha declarado posiciones cortas en el BBVA y en el Santander por importe total de 235 millones de euros.

Concretamente, tiene una posición corta en el BBVA del 0,46% del capital social a través de un total de 17,41 millones de títulos, con un valor de mercado de 108 millones de euros.

Asimismo, este fondo apuesta un total de 127 millones de euros en bolsa a que bajará la cotización de los títulos del Santander, ya que tiene una posición corta en el capital del banco del 0,3% a través de 24,3 millones de acciones.

Se entiende por 'posición corta' el resultado neto de todas las posiciones en distintos instrumentos financieros, incluyendo las propias acciones y cuotas participativas, que supongan un efecto positivo para el titular ante descensos en el precio de las acciones sobre las que se declara la posición.


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Feb 2009)

Nos Quieren Tumbar


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Feb 2009)

Economía/Macro.- La Reserva Federal prevé una mayor contracción de la economía de EEUU en 2009. europapress.es


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

es que el SAN es de los pocos que de momento solo ha híncado una rodilla


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Mal asunto... esto es la misma jugada que tuvimos con la AK del SAN, así que preparar los chalecos....

Lo malo es que actua de lastre del IBEX.


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Feb 2009)

Pero este tio no se habia largado???


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Hoy han movido unos 66M de títulos.... el POPULAR SOLO NECESITA UNOS 22M.


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Aprovechan los mercados bajistas para manipularlos mejor... que el propio BO....


----------



## carvil (18 Feb 2009)

El fondo de capital riesgo Harbinger, gestionado por el multimillonario Philip Falcone, ha ampliado su apuesta a que las acciones de BBVA y Popular bajarán en bolsa hasta un total de 202 millones de euros.

Falconeti ya estuvo en Noviembre en el SAN y salió escaldado, se ve que ha aprendido la lección y ha escogido otras victimas. Se rumoreó que había tenido grandes perdiadas y que medio se había arruinado.

Buenas noches


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

> Iberdrola: ACS podría haber hecho efectivo los derivados sobre el 5,19% del capital
> 
> 18/02/2009 - 17:54 - MADRID, 18 FEB. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Atentos a Iberdrola porque hoy se ha producido una operación en bloques por valor de 1.439 millones de euros a 5,43 euros por acción. La capitalización de la eléctrica asciende en estos momentos a más de 27.000 millones de euros.
> 
> ...



Noticias ibex información ibex


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Si... pero siempre es una opción para poder aprovechar el tiron, comprar y vender a corto plazo... este nos abre el camino en la jungla!


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

IBERDROLA ha tocado los 5,31€ ya sabemos quien ha estado detrás de toda la bajada... para poder comprar barato... hemos perdido la oportunidad?


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

Bueno,

Mañana bajada de tipos del BCE y a ver si por lo menos entre esto y los vencimientos de futuros del viernes se maquilla un poco esta semana.

Hoy hay que dar gracias de como a terminado la bolsa, hemos visto los 780 del SP. Parece que siguen el plan de voladura controlada.


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Nos Quieren Tumbar




Con tonuel no podrán... :o




carvil dijo:


> Falconeti ya estuvo en Noviembre en el SAN y salió escaldado, se ve que ha aprendido la lección y ha escogido otras victimas. Se rumoreó que había tenido grandes perdiadas y que medio se había arruinado.




Con el BBVA también está palmando pasta... pobre hombre... 


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Feb 2009)

Coño yo tambien compre hoy unas a iberdrolas a 5,34,mas que nada para bajar la media de las que tenia...

Pero me estoy pensando en cambiar de modo de operar,ahora mismotengo 7 valores en cartera,ahora palmo en 3 (Endesa,Gas Natural y Iberdrola) y mantengo mas o menos en Repsol,Mapfre,San y BBVA.

Pero me estoy planteando centrarme en uno o como mucho 2 valores y meter toda la pasta,tanto en cortos como largos, por que con varios valores lo que ganas por un lado lo pierdes por el otro.

Que os parece?


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Feb 2009)

yo no estaria en los blue chips ni al 50%.... bueno de hecho, esperaria fuera al 90-100%


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Coño yo tambien compre hoy unas a iberdrolas a 5,34,mas que nada para bajar la media de las que tenia...
> 
> Pero me estoy pensando en cambiar de modo de operar,ahora mismotengo 7 valores en cartera,ahora palmo en 3 (Endesa,Gas Natural y Iberdrola) y mantengo mas o menos en Repsol,Mapfre,San y BBVA.
> 
> ...




Con muchos valores has de operar con stops y demás... por lo que eres carne de leoncio... 


Edito:


Los americanos en verde...


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Con muchos valores has de operar con stops y demás... por lo que eres carne de leoncio...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Yo no uso stops,es de pobres


----------



## Hagen (18 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Coño yo tambien compre hoy unas a iberdrolas a 5,34,mas que nada para bajar la media de las que tenia...
> 
> Pero me estoy pensando en cambiar de modo de operar,ahora mismotengo 7 valores en cartera,ahora palmo en 3 (Endesa,Gas Natural y Iberdrola) y mantengo mas o menos en Repsol,Mapfre,San y BBVA.
> 
> ...



Que te puede pasar lo mismo, tendras 2 uno subiendo y otro bajando.

creo que se deben seguir mas de 10 valores para saber en cual meterse, porque si sigues solo 4 o 5 estas resignado a meterte en cualquiera de ellos y por probabilidad, es sencillo que no des siempre con la tendencia.

Pero esto es verlo.


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo no uso stops,es de pobres




*[modo hijodeputa on]*


pues juega a las chapas... te irá mejor... :o


*[modo hijodeputa off]*



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (18 Feb 2009)

no puedo creer que dejen el SP por debajo de 790, serán tontorrones!!!


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

El down en verde... ya sabeis lo que eso significa... 






Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Feb 2009)

DJI 7555 en verde + 0,03 %


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Feb 2009)

verde heineken


citi -5%
*GS -1%
MS +2%*
bank of A-7%
Wells -4%


le mercado ya sabe que 2 NO VAN A CAER NUNCA o JPM que se queda neutral


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Yo te recomiendo como mucho 3 valores para operar en corto plazo, si llevas muchos al mismo tiempo, descuidas la operativa.

Las comisiones, es mejor que tengas un pacto con tu broker y no te compliques la vida.

Por principios odio a los bancos, solo entro cuando están a punto de rebotar... hoy por hoy... no se puede estar más de 1 semana con un valor en la cartera... siempre hay mejor precio de compra... y si promedias... estás perdiendo dinero... bucle!


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

mierda de futuros... :


Mulder... ¿Qué coño está pasando...????? :


que esta tarde ya me he gastado las plusvalias joder... :





Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Feb 2009)

Lo que no entiendo, Azkuna, es porque coño no miráis el BKX:

BKX - KBW Bank Index - Google Finance

Veremos un "turning point" cuando este índice bancario reviva (aunque algunos dicen que en España será cuando dejes de publicar tus tablas...: ).


----------



## un marronazo (18 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo, Azkuna, es porque coño no miráis el BKX:
> 
> BKX - KBW Bank Index - Google Finance
> 
> Veremos un "turning point" cuando este índice bancario reviva (aunque algunos dicen que en España será cuando dejes de publicar tus tablas...: ).



jejejeje a ver si escampa jajajaja


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

TONUEL... FALCONE... es un TIBURON que está acostumbrado a las turbias aguas del IBEX.... SANTAS BBVAS OPUSLAR.

Hay q comprar cuando esten en su soporte... SAN va directo a los 4,68€ y BBVA -UNKNOW?


----------



## percebe (18 Feb 2009)

Alguien sabe el porque de esta bajada en los futuros???


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Feb 2009)

No sabemos si Dios existe...pero los que seguimos este hilo sabemos que su mano si existe.

Creo que en vez de atender a las predicciones astrológicas de Mulder, deberíamos al unísono reconocer este aporte inestimable del trading a la teología. 

LA MANO DE DIOS EXISTE...y hoy ha madrugado...


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Feb 2009)

CAUNDO VENCEN FUTUROS TIOS???? este viernes? aha


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TONUEL... FALCONE... es un TIBURON que está acostumbrado a las turbias aguas del IBEX.... SANTAS BBVAS OPUSLAR.
> 
> Hay q comprar cuando esten en su soporte... SAN va directo a los 4,68€ y BBVA -UNKNOW?




Lo que hecho en falta en el hilo es un estudio sistemático de los cuidadores y sus estrategias de soporte. Creo que se puede sacar mucha pasta estudiando el asunto de forma colectiva....


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TONUEL... FALCONE... es un TIBURON que está acostumbrado a las turbias aguas del IBEX.... SANTAS BBVAS OPUSLAR.
> 
> Hay q comprar cuando esten en su soporte... SAN va directo a los 4,68€ y BBVA -UNKNOW?





Pues a mi los 5€ del SAN y los 6€ del BBVA me parecen unos buenos soportes... todavia... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

A las buenas noches!

Hoy el plan ha fallado por una sola razón: no les ha dado la gana subir a los leoncios y no hay más que decir.

Nos hemos pasado el día haciendo amagos de subidas, el Stoxx me ha dado una señal clara de largos al principio de la tarde, el mínimo del día ha sido un burdo teatro del que nos hemos recuperado en cinco minutos. No hay ganas de bajar y las subidas las están aguantando, hasta se podría cortar el ambiente alcista con un cuchillo.

Hoy todos los índices han quedado decorados en el diario con martillos o estrellas del amanecer, que bonito nos pintan los gráficos los leoncios.

El único que no me ha dado señal de largos aun es el S&P y este es el que manda ahora, pero por experiencia pasada puedo decir que el S&P da este tipo de señales muy tarde y el Stoxx suele ir adelantado.

Acabaremos subiendo pero será cuando nadie se lo espere, como es lógico. No creo que pase de mañana, porque ya es mucho aguantar, pero habrá montaña rusa para que tengamos diversión y despiste a raudales.

Abróchense el cinturón.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> CAUNDO VENCEN FUTUROS TIOS???? este viernes? aha



Este viernes vencen las opciones (tercer viernes del mes).

Los futuros del COMEX del oro a final de mes. Nos vamos a divertir...


----------



## chollero (18 Feb 2009)

wall street perdiendo los 7500 atencion


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Feb 2009)

el futuro el futuro


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> Hoy el plan ha fallado por una sola razón: (...)



Ya veo que no ha cambiado...


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Feb 2009)

a mi me preocupa mas el oro en 985 y subiendo, a un 2% de los 1000



yo creo que psicologicamente el ORO en los 1000 dolares, hace que la gente escape de la bolsa....


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2009)

Desde hace unas semanas el IBEX siempre juega al despiste, cuando se trata de subir... no hay día q comience subiendo y se mantenga hasta el final... el otro día cerro con una tibia subida... y llegamos a ver los +3,00% en intradía.


----------



## Misterio (18 Feb 2009)

Acaba neutro el Dow y de repente esta en -50 en los futuros que cosas..


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

Se van las plusvalias..., se van por el barranquillo... 




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Feb 2009)

que risa los after....


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Acaba neutro el Dow y de repente esta en -50 en los futuros que cosas..




Anda que no podría contar historias de como el Dow baja fuerte justo a las 22 para luego al dia siguiente estar más arriba de lo que estaba a esa hora, justo antes de las 8.

Y eso con los japos bajando, suele ocurrir descaradamente todos los viernes noche, pero también otros días.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> a mi me preocupa mas el oro en 985 y subiendo, a un 2% de los 1000
> 
> 
> 
> yo creo que psicologicamente el ORO en los 1000 dolares, hace que la gente escape de la bolsa....



Es que teníamos a Votin en el hilo del oro que se paso tres meses dando la brasa que el oro en febrero estaría por los suelos...Esto era previsible...

Curiosamente ya hace tiempo que se ha desacoplado el dolar y el oro.

Ahora mismo el dolar sigue subiendo porque siguen liquidando posiciones americanas fuera (en particular en bolsa europea...también en bolsa USA). 

Recordad esto:

Now cash is King...and soon will be garbage.


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Recordad esto:
> 
> Now cash is King...and soon will be garbage.




Yo creo que los que esperais hiperinflación no contais con el efecto 'proxy bloqueado' de la banca cerrando el grifo. Y esta situación va a durar muchos años.

edito: me gustó mucho un artículo que puso Cárpatos el otro día de como todo lo invertido en oro en tiempos de crisis al final no resultaba rentable.


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Recordad esto:
> 
> Now cash is King...and soon will be garbage.




Ya la recuerdo... :o


Es la profecia de la vaca coja... 




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Feb 2009)

ponganme el link de la vaca de milka esa!!


----------



## chollero (18 Feb 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Acaba neutro el Dow y de repente esta en -50 en los futuros que cosas..



la explicacion que le veo yo, es que lo estaban maquillando para que acabara en verde, despues del batacazo de USA ayer, que hoy acabe plano es una mala señal, mañana nos vamos al guano


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> edito: me gustó mucho un artículo que puso Cárpatos el otro día de como todo lo invertido en oro en tiempos de crisis al final no resultaba rentable.



Eso si la crisis tiene final...:

Sin coña, los que compraron en el 80 siguen palmando pasta...pero porque los bancos centrales tenían oro y podían controlar su precio. Esto ahora ha cambiado...


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ponganme el link de la vaca de milka esa!!




Aquí lo tienes... :


Profecías, Visiones, Ocurrencias, y Sueños



Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que los que esperais hiperinflación no contais con el efecto 'proxy bloqueado' de la banca cerrando el grifo. Y esta situación va a durar muchos años.



Si te entiendo bien (si no, explícalo mejor) eso sólo ralentizará el flujo de la masa monetaria del mundo financiero a la economía real.

Sin embargo la pasta está fluyendo por otra via: La gente la está retirando. 

El sistema hace aguas por muchos sitios...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Aquí lo tienes... :
> 
> 
> Profecías, Visiones, Ocurrencias, y Sueños
> ...



Joder que pagina mas chunga,tenia los altavoces a tope jajajaja :


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si te entiendo bien (si no, explícalo mejor) eso sólo ralentizará el flujo de la masa monetaria del mundo financiero a la economía real.
> 
> Sin embargo la pasta está fluyendo por otra via: La gente la está retirando.
> 
> El sistema hace aguas por muchos sitios...




Hasta SNB se parte el culo cuando alguien habla de hiperinflación... no digo más... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si te entiendo bien (si no, explícalo mejor) eso sólo ralentizará el flujo de la masa monetaria del mundo financiero a la economía real.
> 
> Sin embargo la pasta está fluyendo por otra via: La gente la está retirando.
> 
> El sistema hace aguas por muchos sitios...




No quiero mover el hilo del oro aquí, pero bueno.

Yo creo que la gente no tiene dinero, los que retiran la guardan en el colchón, no la gastarán porque hay crisis y un aumento previsible de la delincuencia hará que vuelvan a ingresar. La crisis durará años y solo va a ir a peor hasta 2010-2012. En fin, que aquello de la hiperinflación me parece algo así como el 'false bottom' de los pisitos.

Es mi opinión personal y razonada.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hasta SNB se parte el culo cuando alguien habla de hiperinflación... no digo más...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos




Es que la hiperinflación no se lee en los astros...

Pues Peter Schiff se está forrando con su best seller:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No quiero mover el hilo del oro aquí, pero bueno.
> 
> Yo creo que la gente no tiene dinero, los que retiran la guardan en el colchón, no la gastarán porque hay crisis y un aumento previsible de la delincuencia hará que vuelvan a ingresar. La crisis durará años y solo va a ir a peor hasta 2010-2012. En fin, que aquello de la hiperinflación me parece algo así como el 'false bottom' de los pisitos.
> 
> Es mi opinión personal y razonada.




Lo quoteo y me guardo el link en favoritos para reflotarlo dentro de un año...


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo quoteo y me guardo el link en favoritos para reflotarlo dentro de un año...




Guarda esta tambien 

¿por qué digo que no tienen dinero? porque de lo contrario la banca no habría tenido la necesidad de pedir dinero al exterior en cantidades industriales.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Guarda esta tambien
> 
> ¿por qué digo que no tienen dinero? porque de lo contrario la banca no habría tenido la necesidad de pedir dinero al exterior en cantidades industriales.



Si en esto estoy plenamente de acuerdo. Pero no entiendo en que va en contra de la posibilidad de hiperinflación. Precisamente cuando tengan la pasta en el colchón la hiperinflación se los follará...Como siempre ha sido y será...(amen)


----------



## Starkiller (18 Feb 2009)

El grifo del crédito esta cerrado. Pero los yankees, al deshacer posiciones en todos sus activos financieros, se estan llevando de vuelta a casa todos los dólares que han repartido por el mundo en 35 años.

Ellos si que tendrán hiperinflación. Nosotros, lo contrario.


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> El grifo del crédito esta cerrado. Pero los yankees, al deshacer posiciones en todos sus activos financieros, se estan llevando de vuelta a casa todos los dólares que han repartido por el mundo en 35 años.
> 
> Ellos si que tendrán hiperinflación. Nosotros, lo contrario.




gallifante para usted... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2009)

Así hombre asi 







edito: Esto iba para festivaldelhumor.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (18 Feb 2009)

por finnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

algunos no aprenden:


Santander aprovechará su emisión de preferentes para resarcir a clientes afectados por Lehman. europapress.es


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Feb 2009)

pues eso, que no me gusta nada lo del santander
mañana vendo


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

Bueno, ahora me toca a mi poner un gráfico. Hoy he dicho que:
- He visto mucha fuerza alcista hoy.
- Tengo un objetivo mínimo en el S&P en el 820.








Está claro que la tendencia es bajista y no solo eso, sino que estamos a punto de darnos un buen meneo hacia a los infiernos digno del pasado noviembre, aunque eso será previsiblemente la semana que viene o la otra como mucho. La historia viene por el grandísimo gap que hay entre el viernes y el martes, ese pedazo de agujero ha de terminar siendo tapado de alguna forma porque siempre se acaban cerrando todos, algunos antes y otros después.

Si este viernes tenemos vencimiento está claro que el agujero se cerrará durante estos dos días, como mucho sería la semana que viene pero a mi me parece que ya será demasiado tarde.

El abismo está cerca sí, pero aun no toca.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Feb 2009)

oido cocina!
podemos juguetear hasta las 5.30 del viernes¿no?


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> oido cocina!
> podemos juguetear hasta las 5.30 del viernes¿no?




Si se sube estos días si, de lo contrario la semana que viene será alcista, pero hay que salirse a tiempo porque el que se quede estos días comprado va a sufrir mucho en poco tiempo.

En resumen, si el S&P supera el 800 y llega hasta los alrededores del 820 hay que vender como locos.

Ojo, este gap también aparece en el Stoxx.


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

ahora pongo yo un grafico o 3:


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

pero mi favorita es esta:

los comentarios 2 al 6 encajan con el intrepido juanluis






Chart locations are an approximate indication only


1.

"We will not have any more crashes in our time."
- John Maynard Keynes in 1927 [NB: The authenticity of this one is a little suspect]

2.

"I cannot help but raise a dissenting voice to statements that we are living in a fool's paradise, and that prosperity in this country must necessarily diminish and recede in the near future."
- E. H. H. Simmons, President, New York Stock Exchange, January 12, 1928

"There will be no interruption of our permanent prosperity."
- Myron E. Forbes, President, Pierce Arrow Motor Car Co., January 12, 1928

3.

"No Congress of the United States ever assembled, on surveying the state of the Union, has met with a more pleasing prospect than that which appears at the present time. In the domestic field there is tranquility and contentment...and the highest record of years of prosperity. In the foreign field there is peace, the goodwill which comes from mutual understanding."
- Calvin Coolidge December 4, 1928

4.

"There may be a recession in stock prices, but not anything in the nature of a crash."
- Irving Fisher, leading U.S. economist, New York Times, Sept. 5, 1929

5.

"Stock prices have reached what looks like a permanently high plateau. I do not feel there will be soon if ever a 50 or 60 point break from present levels, such as (bears) have predicted. I expect to see the stock market a good deal higher within a few months."
- Irving Fisher, Ph.D. in economics, Oct. 17, 1929

"This crash is not going to have much effect on business."
- Arthur Reynolds, Chairman of Continental Illinois Bank of Chicago, October 24, 1929

"There will be no repetition of the break of yesterday... I have no fear of another comparable decline."
- Arthur W. Loasby (President of the Equitable Trust Company), quoted in NYT, Friday, October 25, 1929

"We feel that fundamentally Wall Street is sound, and that for people who can afford to pay for them outright, good stocks are cheap at these prices."
- Goodbody and Company market-letter quoted in The New York Times, Friday, October 25, 1929

6.

"This is the time to buy stocks. This is the time to recall the words of the late J. P. Morgan... that any man who is bearish on America will go broke. Within a few days there is likely to be a bear panic rather than a bull panic. Many of the low prices as a result of this hysterical selling are not likely to be reached again in many years."
- R. W. McNeel, market analyst, as quoted in the New York Herald Tribune, October 30, 1929

"Buying of sound, seasoned issues now will not be regretted"
- E. A. Pearce market letter quoted in the New York Herald Tribune, October 30, 1929

"Some pretty intelligent people are now buying stocks... Unless we are to have a panic -- which no one seriously believes, stocks have hit bottom."
- R. W. McNeal, financial analyst in October 1929

7.

"The decline is in paper values, not in tangible goods and services...America is now in the eighth year of prosperity as commercially defined. The former great periods of prosperity in America averaged eleven years. On this basis we now have three more years to go before the tailspin."
- Stuart Chase (American economist and author), NY Herald Tribune, November 1, 1929

"Hysteria has now disappeared from Wall Street."
- The Times of London, November 2, 1929

"The Wall Street crash doesn't mean that there will be any general or serious business depression... For six years American business has been diverting a substantial part of its attention, its energies and its resources on the speculative game... Now that irrelevant, alien and hazardous adventure is over. Business has come home again, back to its job, providentially unscathed, sound in wind and limb, financially stronger than ever before."
- Business Week, November 2, 1929

"...despite its severity, we believe that the slump in stock prices will prove an intermediate movement and not the precursor of a business depression such as would entail prolonged further liquidation..."
- Harvard Economic Society (HES), November 2, 1929

8.

"... a serious depression seems improbable; [we expect] recovery of business next spring, with further improvement in the fall."
- HES, November 10, 1929

"The end of the decline of the Stock Market will probably not be long, only a few more days at most."
- Irving Fisher, Professor of Economics at Yale University, November 14, 1929

"In most of the cities and towns of this country, this Wall Street panic will have no effect."
- Paul Block (President of the Block newspaper chain), editorial, November 15, 1929

"Financial storm definitely passed."
- Bernard Baruch, cablegram to Winston Churchill, November 15, 1929

9.

"I see nothing in the present situation that is either menacing or warrants pessimism... I have every confidence that there will be a revival of activity in the spring, and that during this coming year the country will make steady progress."
- Andrew W. Mellon, U.S. Secretary of the Treasury December 31, 1929

"I am convinced that through these measures we have reestablished confidence."
- Herbert Hoover, December 1929

"[1930 will be] a splendid employment year."
- U.S. Dept. of Labor, New Year's Forecast, December 1929

10.

"For the immediate future, at least, the outlook (stocks) is bright."
- Irving Fisher, Ph.D. in Economics, in early 1930

11.

"...there are indications that the severest phase of the recession is over..."
- Harvard Economic Society (HES) Jan 18, 1930

12.

"There is nothing in the situation to be disturbed about."
- Secretary of the Treasury Andrew Mellon, Feb 1930

13.

"The spring of 1930 marks the end of a period of grave concern...American business is steadily coming back to a normal level of prosperity."
- Julius Barnes, head of Hoover's National Business Survey Conference, Mar 16, 1930

"... the outlook continues favorable..."
- HES Mar 29, 1930

14.

"... the outlook is favorable..."
- HES Apr 19, 1930

15.

"While the crash only took place six months ago, I am convinced we have now passed through the worst -- and with continued unity of effort we shall rapidly recover. There has been no significant bank or industrial failure. That danger, too, is safely behind us."
- Herbert Hoover, President of the United States, May 1, 1930

"...by May or June the spring recovery forecast in our letters of last December and November should clearly be apparent..."
- HES May 17, 1930

"Gentleman, you have come sixty days too late. The depression is over."
- Herbert Hoover, responding to a delegation requesting a public works program to help speed the recovery, June 1930

16.

"... irregular and conflicting movements of business should soon give way to a sustained recovery..."
- HES June 28, 1930

17.

"... the present depression has about spent its force..."
- HES, Aug 30, 1930

18.

"We are now near the end of the declining phase of the depression."
- HES Nov 15, 1930

19.

"Stabilization at [present] levels is clearly possible."
- HES Oct 31, 1931

20.

"All safe deposit boxes in banks or financial institutions have been sealed... and may only be opened in the presence of an agent of the I.R.S."
- President F.D. Roosevelt, 1933


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

la estan preparando:

La avalancha de ventas aviva los rumores sobre Popular - Expansión.com

El sector financiero está en el disparadero. Es carne de cañón de las posiciones bajistas y la sensibilidad sobre las noticias que afectan a los bancos es tan alta que la rumorología campa en los parqués.

En España, Banco Popular es uno de los que más está sufriendo esta situación. El valor cayó ayer un 1,67%, hasta los 4,13 euros, su nivel más bajo desde 1997. En las últimas tres sesiones cae el 14,80%.

*Once fondos, la mayoría hedge fund, han declarado apuestas bajistas que afectan al 5,7% del capital de Popular. Estas posiciones son superiores a las que existen en el resto de las entidades, donde dichas estrategias representan entre el 0,1876% del capital, en Santander, y el 1,95%, en Bankinter. *Ayer, Harbinger, gestionado por el millonario Philip Falcone, declaró que su apuesta afecta el 0,91% del capital y TT Internacional elevó la suya del 0,3% al 0,34%.

La avalancha de posiciones bajistas han sido el caldo de cultivo de especulaciones, como su posible fusión con BBVA. Los operadores restan credibilidad a tanto comentario. “Son sólo rumores”, dicen y aseguran que a lo largo de la sesión escuchan muchos y que la mayoría son mentira. *La caída del valor ha reavivado la posibilidad de que BBVA se haga con Popular.*

Ayer apuntaban que sería mediante un canje de acciones de dos títulos de BBVA por cada tres de Popular, es decir, casi sin prima. Este último cerró a 4,13 euros y BBVA a 6,25 euros. Otra versión apuntaba que BBVA podría a pagar 3,9 euros por cada “popular”.

Los analistas daban poca credibilidad a este escenario. Apuntaban que los rumores se habían disparado después de que BCP dijera que BBVA podría estar interesado en comprar su filial en Turquía. Javier Bernat, de Caja Madrid, cree que la situación de Popular no es tan mala como para necesitar una fusión. Cree que ya ha aflorado la mayoría de su exposición al inmobiliario y que tiene capacidad para absorber un aumento de la morosidad.

En su opinión, la fusión tendría sentido para BBVA porque conseguiría una base de clientes muy atractiva. Además, equilibraría la elevada exposición a Latinoamérica, de donde procede el 45% de su margen de explotación. Otras especulaciones que giran en torno a Popular es que acabe fusionándose con Bankinter.

Rebaja a los bancos españoles
Credit Suisse ha reducido la valoración que tenía de la mayoría de bancos españoles, excepto la de BBVA, al que mantiene el precio objetivo en 11 euros (cotiza a 6,25 euros). El recorte lo justifica porque espera un fuerte aumento de créditos morosos ante la prolongada recesión y el aumento del paro. Cree que la tasa de morosidad podría llegar al 8% en 2009 y que algunos tendrán que realizar provisiones, recortar dividendos, vender activos no estratégicos y/o ampliar capital.

A Popular le recorta el objetivo de 5,75 a 4,5 euros; a Banesto de 8 a 7 euros; a Sabadell de 4 a 3 euros; a Bankinter de 4,75 a 4,25 euros, a Pastor de 4,75 a 3,5 euros y a Santander de 11 a 9,5 euros,


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (19 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo que hecho en falta en el hilo es un estudio sistemático de los cuidadores y sus estrategias de soporte. Creo que se puede sacar mucha pasta estudiando el asunto de forma colectiva....



los foros de invertia hacen eso


----------



## chameleon (19 Feb 2009)

nikkei 7.557,65 Up 23,21 *(+0,31%)*


----------



## carvil (19 Feb 2009)

Buenos dias 

Futuros del IBEX ligeramente rojos


----------



## Hagen (19 Feb 2009)

Ya estan en verde Heineken


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

A los buenos días!

El Stoxx ha arrancado el día subiendo fuerte y cerrando su gap durante la acción. Sería previsible que el Ibex hiciera lo mismo, pero tenemos gap del S&P en los bajos fondos, en los mínimos de estos días.

Sería previsible arrancar ligeramente al alza para luego precipitarnos hacia abajo, o se podría dejar esto para la última hora del día, vayan con cuidado. La tendencia parece muy alcista, de momento.


----------



## Hagen (19 Feb 2009)

Acciona a 85 Euros.

Sobre las noticias, en la edicion impresa del mundo, comentan que acciona quiere Mequinenza, ya os lo comente que se quedaban con las huidraulicas de la zona de aragon.

Nos quedan dos semanitas.....


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Buenos días!


*ACCIONA RETIRA CONDICIONES*

Acciona retira las condiciones exigidas a la italiana Enel y acepta volver al pacto original - Expansión.com


----------



## Hagen (19 Feb 2009)

Rumores de fusion del Popular con BBVA.......

..... como debe estar la cosa de mala....

La CCM con Unicaja


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Feb 2009)

Buenos Dias
Vendidas mitad de endesas a 23,65


----------



## Hagen (19 Feb 2009)

El consejo de Acciona ya ha aprobado la salida de Endesa, ya solo falta que el gobierno les diga la fecha para anunciarlo.

Fecha prevista, lunes 2 de Marzo


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Mis felicitaciones a los endeseros... tendría que haber vendido las ACCIONA a 85,00€ y recomprar si nos vamos a 81,00€ de nuevo.

Muchos días hasta el dos de marzo. XD


----------



## twetter (19 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> La tendencia parece muy alcista, de momento.



joder pues si este es el "que corta el bacalao" en este post y esas son sus previsiones, una de dos o va de bajistas madmaxista y busca su propio beneficio o no se que pretentede.
saludos,
twetter


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> joder pues si este es el "que corta el bacalao" en este post y esas son sus previsiones, una de dos o va de bajistas madmaxista y busca su propio beneficio o no se que pretentede.
> saludos,
> twetter




Si quotearas todo lo que he dicho al completo sin sacar las cosas de contexto lo entenderías.

Aunque aquí cada uno entiende lo que quiere entender.

Te recomiendo que leas mis últimos posts de ayer. No, no te los voy a resumir.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Feb 2009)

aqui un cutre-grafico de acciona,las correcciones son bienvenidas


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Feb 2009)

Iberdrola sube como un sputnik,debe de ser la mano de florentino...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Feb 2009)

TT International declara un corto sobre el 0,34% del capital de Banco Popular.

John A. Griffin abre un corto de un 0,46% sobre BBVA.

John A. Griffin abre una posición corta del 0,3% sobre Banco Santander.

Harbinger Capital abre otra posición corta sobre el 0,67% del capital de BBVA.

Harbinger Capital abre un corto sobre el 0,91% de Banco Popular.


----------



## Hagen (19 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mis felicitaciones a los endeseros... tendría que haber vendido las ACCIONA a 85,00€ y recomprar si nos vamos a 81,00€ de nuevo.
> 
> Muchos días hasta el dos de marzo. XD



Es mi prevision de fecha viendo como se ha desarrollado todo.... 

yo tambien tengo previsto que bajen la semana que viene y aumentar posiciones..... pero prefiero estar dentro perdiendome rebotes o mejores posiciones, no sea que por un 2-3 me pierda el 20-30%


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Mi revaloración estimada en ACCIONA pasaría a los *125,00€* despues de la venta a ENDESA.

*+45,00%* utilizando la base de su max *190,00€*


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Ya está dando por c..... la agencia bajista:

ADP BA +2.470 -2.470 0 resultado ACCIONA


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Feb 2009)

hoy va a ser dia de curvas!
como va ese vix..?


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Hay una agencia q está comprando todas las accionas al momento... +9000 por ahora


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> hoy va a ser dia de curvas!
> como va ese vix..?




Cayendo bastante desde el máximo en 50 de ayer al 46 de la última hora. El VIX parece bajista en estos momentos.


----------



## Hagen (19 Feb 2009)

Os cuento más,

El día 28 de Febrero es el ultimo dia que tiene el consejo para reunirse y para publicar los resultados. Todo cuadra a la perfeccion.

El 28 se reunen publican resultados y dan el ok al dividendo ordinario y extraordinario de la venta de activo a E.on. El lunes 2 se envia a la CNMV el hecho relevante de la salida de acciona.


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Así que tenemos una semana para acumular al mejor precio... crees que endesa subira al igual que la vez anterior desde 17,50 a 42,00€ ?


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

*Las cajas empiezan a salir del capital de Iberdrola*

Las cajas empiezan a salir del capital de Iberdrola - Expansión.com


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Feb 2009)

al SAN hoy le estan aguantando bien.....alguien tiene los datos de las agencias,sabeis quien es el que esta comprando?
estoy en consonancia con mi avatar,pidiendo todo el rato


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Buenos Dias
> Vendidas mitad de endesas a 23,65




ahí... ahí... esas plusvalias... 


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Feb 2009)

Telefonica esta para abajo,si la bajan mas puede estar bien para comprar.


----------



## Hagen (19 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Así que tenemos una semana para acumular al mejor precio... crees que endesa subira al igual que la vez anterior desde 17,50 a 42,00€ ?



No tengo linea con el gobierno, eso es una apuesta que no se sabra en el momento de la OPA, todo dependera de la CNMV.

Puedes triunfar o te pudes ir al garete...

yo solo tengo accionas


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Ya.... solo era por echar más leña... de momento solo tengo accionas y repsoles en mi cartera.


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Respecto a las agencias del san, lo que te puedo es confirmar... muchas más ventas que compras.


----------



## Hagen (19 Feb 2009)

Creo que ya sabeis,

El SAN dara aciones preferenciales a los de Lehman.

Asi que a diluir mas


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Pero el SAN siempre recupera hamijos... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Tonuel ... los HF están agazapados a la espera de la hora "D" han replegado hasta entonces! XD


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> joder pues si este es el "que corta el bacalao" en este post y esas son sus previsiones, una de dos o va de bajistas madmaxista y busca su propio beneficio o no se que pretentede.
> saludos,
> twetter



Cuánta agresividad. 

Tranquilos joder, que aquí somos todos amigos, el enemigo es el mercado, hay que batirlo.

A mí me parece bien que la gente utilice los comentarios como indicador de sentimiento contrario, yo intervengo cuando me parece que puedo aportar algo, si me equivoco me da igual pero siempre digo lo que pienso.

Mulder hace lo mismo, dice lo que piensa y lo hace siempre, eso tiene su mérito.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cayendo bastante desde el máximo en 50 de ayer al 46 de la última hora. El VIX parece bajista en estos momentos.



¿No había un gap en el VIX?

El gap del VIX, vaya tela.


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Cuánta agresividad.
> 
> Tranquilos joder, que aquí somos todos amigos, el enemigo es el mercado, hay que batirlo.
> 
> ...




Si yo estoy encantado de la vida con ese post, me ha nombrado oficialmente 'cortador del bacalao' 

¡A remar, esclavos!


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel ... los HF están agazapados a la espera de la hora "D" han replegado hasta entonces! XD




Ya lo se... el que les marca el dia "D" y la hora "H" soy yo... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

He salido de ACCIONA a 84,95€ entrada en 81,60€ -si llega de nuevo- a 81,00€ compraré


----------



## wsleone (19 Feb 2009)

Buenos días, ¿alguien sabe porqué están tumbando a Telefónica? es que estoy por entrar ...


----------



## Bayne (19 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He salido de ACCIONA a 84,95€ entrada en 81,60€ -si llega de nuevo- a 81,00€ compraré



Enhorabuena, eres un crack, ¿pierdes alguna vez o es una buena racha? Estoy por replicar tu cartera y tus movimientos...


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

No... las prisas me pierden... compre repsol a 13,50€ hay que saber esperar... y con endesa ... ayer me eche atrás a última hora, no quiero tener todos mis ahorros en bolsa. XD!


----------



## felipe (19 Feb 2009)

Hola buenas me presento, soy un novatillo en esto de la bolsa y leo bastante el foro pero también soy novato en escribir, me metí hace un par de días en teléfonica y renovables, pero no se que pasa con teléfonica, me suscribo a la pregunta de wsleone. No me metí en el buen momento como es de esperar en un novato y palmo algo de pasta con las telefónicas.


----------



## Hagen (19 Feb 2009)

felipe dijo:


> Hola buenas me presento, soy un novatillo en esto de la bolsa y leo bastante el foro pero también soy novato en escribir, me metí hace un par de días en teléfonica y renovables, pero no se que pasa con teléfonica, me suscribo a la pregunta de wsleone. No me metí en el buen momento como es de esperar en un novato y palmo algo de pasta con las telefónicas.



Bienvenida Gacelilla a la sabana!!!!


----------



## felipe (19 Feb 2009)

Ja ja ja que cabrones


----------



## El río de la vida (19 Feb 2009)

felipe dijo:


> Hola buenas me presento, soy un novatillo en esto de la bolsa y leo bastante el foro pero también soy novato en escribir, me metí hace un par de días en teléfonica y renovables, pero no se que pasa con teléfonica, me suscribo a la pregunta de wsleone. No me metí en el buen momento como es de esperar en un novato y palmo algo de pasta con las telefónicas.





Pues si es Ud. novato le recomiendo que siga su instinto y haga inversiones virtuales una temporada (sin invertir en realidad), a veces es bastante esclarecedor para saber si tenemos un instinto de mierda y necesitamos algo más....


----------



## felipe (19 Feb 2009)

El río de la vida dijo:


> Pues si es Ud. novato le recomiendo que siga su instinto y haga inversiones virtuales una temporada (sin invertir en realidad), a veces es bastante esclarecedor para saber si tenemos un instinto de mierda y necesitamos algo más....




tienes toda la razón pero que mala es la codicia....


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Tonuel... que valiente eres... la HOUR la llegado... vende ahora con plusvalías!!!

No seas gacelilla,, que hay mucha hambre por ahí fuera....


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... que valiente eres... la HOUR la llegado... vende ahora con plusvalías!!!
> 
> No seas gacelilla,, que hay mucha hambre por ahí fuera....




todavia no hamijo... todavia no... :



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Feb 2009)

yo estoy con tonuel,todavia es pronto... a partir de 5,32 SAN pongo el dedo en el boton


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Bueno... bueno... vamos a prolongar un poco más esta fiesta.... la resaca está cerca!


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Fuera de repsol a 13,40€ pierdo 0,10€ .....


----------



## javso (19 Feb 2009)

Iberdrola remontando.
Parece que el mercado se fía más de Florentino que de las Cajas.

Las cajas empiezan a salir del capital de Iberdrola - Expansión.com


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Fuera de repsol a 13,40€ pierdo 0,10€ .....



cagón...


----------



## javso (19 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Fuera de repsol a 13,40€ pierdo 0,10€ .....



Mmmm, Repsol acaba hoy en 13,50.


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

No....solo soy cauto... MULDER ha confirmado que nos vamos al guano y mi perro lo tengo las 24 horas en el laptop para que me avise!


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

Todo apunta a que subiremos, pero aun tenemos el grano en el trasero del gap del S&P muy por abajo, es el quien nos está frenando a todos. Cuando es el momento de subir lo hacemos pero con muchísima reticencia.

Seguimos igual que ayer.

edito: el guano (el de verdad) lo veremos mañana por la tarde a última hora como muy muy pronto, yo lo espero para final del lunes o principio del martes.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Feb 2009)




----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Si... pero las plusvalías de mis otras operaciones compensan las "FUTURAS" XD


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

y no es por ser pinchauvas... pero el SAN no va a resistir cuando FALCONE se levante!

ya va por los 5,23

MAPFRE... no compensa meterse... pierdes un centimo en cada operación.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Feb 2009)

como se atreva a joerme la cena,le parto la cara al falcone ese


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Bye-Bye SAN... FALCONE DIXIT


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

Ayer también dije que había visto una señal de largos en el Stoxx a primera hora de la tarde, pues bien, esta mañana se ha confirmado la señal. No necesitaba confirmación pero esto quiere decir la señal de largos sigue en plena vigencia.

Cuando los señores leoncios quieran subiremos.


----------



## chameleon (19 Feb 2009)

el guano que decís es mucho guano, hablamos de descalabrarnos 500 ó 600 puntillos de golpe. la época de pánico ya ha pasado, como decía un forero ayer, ahora lo están haciendo mucho más ordenado.

yo creo que no nos vamos a ir a ningún sitio. estamos mareando la perdiz, por lo menos un par de semanas, quizás revisitando mínimos. pero ojo que ya nos hemos chocado tres veces ahí y no hay quien lo atraviese. cuando empiece la fiesta de los bancos otras compañías tirarán al ibex arriba, tlf, rep, ibe, ele ...

ya ha empezado la comedia, el FMI ayer dijo que ejpain salía de la crisis en 2010. alemania dice que rescatará lo que haga falta. 

eso si, yo vendería si de repente subimos y tocamos los 8400 porque es demasiado pronto para estar ahí.


----------



## comparto-piso (19 Feb 2009)

pero de verdad pensais que podemos llegar otra vez a 8400? yo no lo veo la verdad.


----------



## comparto-piso (19 Feb 2009)

que tal veis entrar en el bbva a 6,20? no me decido


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Feb 2009)

este ya salio del SAN escaldao ahora se ha buscado nuevas victimas


El multimillonario Falcone quiere hundir a Popular y BBVA
Falcone apuesta 202 millones a que caerán las acciones de BBVA y Popular

El fondo de capital riesgo Harbinger, gestionado por el multimillonario Philip Falcone, ha ampliado su apuesta a que las acciones de BBVA y Popular bajarán en bolsa hasta un total de 202 millones.

Según las últimas comunicaciones del 'hedge fund' remitidas hoy a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV), Harbinger, especializado en movimientos agresivos contra grandes compañías internacionales, ha declarado 'posiciones cortas' enfocadas a la obtención de beneficios con la depreciación de las acciones en ambos bancos.

Concretamente, el fondo de capital riesgo que dirige Falcone cuenta con una 'posición corta' del 0,67% en el capital del BBVA a través de 25 millones de títulos del banco que preside Francisco González, con un valor actual de mercado de 156,25 millones de euros. Antes de la última comunicación aparecida por la tarde en la CNMV, el fondo mantenía una posición corta del 0,56% en el BBVA.

Su negocio de previsión a la baja en el Popular se compone de 11,25 millones de acciones, que suponen el 0,91% del capital social del banco y están valoradas en 46,4 millones de euros, según precios actuales de mercado. Anteriormente, el fondo tenía una posición corta de aproximadamente 36 millones de euros, a través del 0,75% del capital.

Harbinger Capital es conocido por haber ganado millones de euros en los mercados apostando por la bajada de precio de acciones, sobre todo de bancos de Reino Unido, y ha sido acusado de agravar la caída de las cotizaciones de entidades con sus operaciones.

De hecho, las autoridades de Estados Unidos y Reino Unido prohibieron temporalmente las operaciones 'de venta a corto' por considerar que contribuían a la especulación y podían perjudicar seriamente a los valores sobre los que se producen.

Ahora mantienen determinadas restricciones similares a las establecidas en España, donde la CNMV exige desde el pasado mes de septiembre a los inversores que declaren las posiciones cortas en un total de 20 entidades cuando superen el 0,25% del capital. 

aun asi las vendo en cuanto les saque unas perrillas

saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Ayer fue el día del BBVA, llegó a tocar los 5,98€ no te apures... todo llegará!


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> el guano que decís es mucho guano, hablamos de descalabrarnos 500 ó 600 puntillos de golpe. la época de pánico ya ha pasado, como decía un forero ayer, ahora lo están haciendo mucho más ordenado.
> 
> yo creo que no nos vamos a ir a ningún sitio. estamos mareando la perdiz, por lo menos un par de semanas, quizás revisitando mínimos. pero ojo que ya nos hemos chocado tres veces ahí y no hay quien lo atraviese. cuando empiece la fiesta de los bancos otras compañías tirarán al ibex arriba, tlf, rep, ibe, ele ...
> 
> ...




Yo creo que en el Ibex tocaremos el 8100 o el 8200 como muy alto. Lo del guano realmente ya está confirmadísimo:

- Tengo señal en diario en varios índices.
- Tengo señales de mi sistema (corto plazo) para la semana que viene.
- En los mentideros (LEAP) se decía que veríamos mínimos alrededor de marzo y estamos a 19 de febrero.
- Este viernes tendremos vencimiento para subir mucho y hacer creer al gacelerío que estamos en un rebote fuerte para que vayan metiéndose.

A mi lo de irnos al guano la semana que viene me cuadra muy bien.

edito: si subimos ahora atravesaríamos los 8000 del Ibex y los 800 del S&P esto también daría mucha confianza a las gacelas.


----------



## chameleon (19 Feb 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> pero de verdad pensais que podemos llegar otra vez a 8400? yo no lo veo la verdad.



no, pero los 8000 están muy cerca. podemos tenerlos hoy mismo en el after cuando el SP pase los 800 (puede ser hoy mismo).

quizás esto coincide con la subida que dice mulder.


----------



## comparto-piso (19 Feb 2009)

juer todos pensais que va a subir y yo estoy 100% en liquidez. quizas deberia entrar con un 25% de mi capital. pero no se que comprar.


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Si quieres riesgo y plusvalías rapidas, GAMESA y ahora ENDESA.

Huye de teleforicas y bancos, a no ser que compres en soporte!


----------



## comparto-piso (19 Feb 2009)

estoy por comprar constructoras. los pisos nunca bajan


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Feb 2009)

Venga,esas Iberdrolas,un poquito mas y casi no palmo pasta de las que tengo de hace una semana!!!


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> estoy por comprar constructoras. los pisos nunca bajan




Mejor cómprate un tocho... y luego se lo regalas al banco... 



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Feb 2009)

Al final va a resultar que todo el mundo dice lo que yo venía diciendo desde hace un mes, que bajaba hasta que presentaran resultados TEF y REP y hasta que dejara de subir el dólar (reunión del BCE)

Si a eso le sumamos el vencimiento de mañana ya lo tenemos todo claro, la última oportunidad de comprar por debajo de 8000 la semana que viene en sus pantallas.

Por cierto, el ratio put/call hace dos días que se giró al alza y está subiendo fuerte, mi apuesta es que entre mañana y mediados de la semana que viene toca techo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Feb 2009)

pero esperate a que volvamos a rojo,no compres ahora


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Al final va a resultar que todo el mundo dice lo que yo venía diciendo desde hace un mes, que bajaba hasta que presentaran resultados TEF y REP y hasta que dejara de subir el dólar (reunión del BCE)
> 
> Si a eso le sumamos el vencimiento de mañana ya lo tenemos todo claro, la última oportunidad de comprar por debajo de 8000 la semana que viene en sus pantallas.
> 
> Por cierto, el ratio put/call hace dos días que se giró al alza y está subiendo fuerte, mi apuesta es que entre mañana y mediados de la semana que viene toca techo.




Cuidadín, mañana hay vencimiento de opciones en TODOS los índices.


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

Economía/Finanzas.- El Tesoro adjudica 3.322 millones en obligaciones a 7 y 20 años, con un interés superior al 3,8%. europapress.es

Economía/Finanzas.- Banco Pastor emitirá en los "próximos días" 1.000 millones en bonos con el aval del Estado. europapress.es


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Huele a empapelado... están vendiendo muchas acciones a precios altos... las pobres gacelas van a ser un plato exquisito... en cuanto la accion se resienta... atrapados!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Huele a empapelado... están vendiendo muchas acciones a precios altos... las pobres gacelas van a ser un plato exquisito... en cuanto la accion se resienta... atrapados!



A ver si caemos con un poquito de gracia y probamos el 7800, joder.

Mulder, problema de física, si lanzamos un índice bursátil como el ibex desde una altura de 100 puntos, ¿cuántas gacelas mueren en la caída?, ¿con qué velocidad expresada en €/gacela golpea el soporte?, ¿aguanta el soporte?, comente el significado de la palabra empapelado.


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Quiere decir que las manos fuertes. -los que realmente manejan el mercado- (CHameleon, TONUEL... Don Pepito) nos sueltan papel a precios altos.... para despues hacer caer fuertemente la cotización.... los leoncios esperan a que las gacelas atrapadas.. vendan!


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Huelo a rojo.. los leones han salido de sus jaulas!


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> A ver si caemos con un poquito de gracia y probamos el 7800, joder.
> 
> Mulder, problema de física, si lanzamos un índice bursátil como el ibex desde una altura de 100 puntos, ¿cuántas gacelas mueren en la caída?, ¿con qué velocidad expresada en €/gacela golpea el soporte?, ¿aguanta el soporte?, comente el significado de la palabra empapelado.




La velocidad dependerá de lo alto que esté el barranco sobre el nivel del mar (0 absoluto) y el vix gravitatorio del momento, el número de gacelas puede ser descomunal en momentos de alta volatilidad (ya que se tiran ellas voluntariamente como si fueran lemmings) las pérdidas en €/gacela son cuantiosas a pesar del poco espacio recorrido ya que la caida es fuerte.

El soporte aguantará pero las gacelas que quedan vivas saldrán diciendo que '¡yo no malvendo!' y seguirán escarbando 

Lo de empapelado se refiere a este último tipo de gacela.


----------



## wsleone (19 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si quieres riesgo y plusvalías rapidas, GAMESA y ahora ENDESA.
> 
> Huye de teleforicas y bancos, a no ser que compres en soporte!



¿Porqué huir de Telefonica?


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Teléfonica es para el inversor de largo plazo... no hay apenas volatilidad, etc.... lleva unas semanas buscando los 12,00-13,00€


----------



## chameleon (19 Feb 2009)

fijaos como nos pegamos a soportes y resistencias
quizás quede un último bote en 7800. el triángulo se estrecha...


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

En Telefónica... ¿esos cortos siguen en pie....? 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Europa Vuelve A Cotizar En Negativo. La Volatilidad De Esta Mañana Es Extrema


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Europa Vuelve A Cotizar En Negativo. La Volatilidad De Esta Mañana Es Extrema




El mantel está ya preparado hamijo... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Como USA nos ayude nos vamos a los 8000, pero hay mucha resistencia... sin esa ayuda...nos vamos a los 7600.

Hay que vigilar al SAN, en el momento que vaya a buscar los 5,18€ malo!


----------



## eduruni (19 Feb 2009)

Hola, me parece muy interesante este hilo. Podrías explicarlo con términos un poco más claros? Jeje.

Entonces qué vaticináis, un rebote en 7800 y luego caída en barrena?

Saludos.


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

eduruni dijo:


> Hola, me parece muy interesante este hilo. Podrías explicarlo con términos un poco más claros? Jeje.
> 
> Entonces qué vaticináis, un rebote en 7800 y luego caída en barrena?
> 
> Saludos.




Sigue leyendo... :o


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

ENDESA pierde recorrido... hay alguien dentro?


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay que vigilar al SAN, en el momento que vaya a buscar los 5,18€ malo!




Tu déjame a mi... que el SAN ya lo manejo yo... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

ENDESEROS... las gacelas se están sirviendo en la mesa!


----------



## crack (19 Feb 2009)

eduruni dijo:


> Entonces qué *baticináis*, un rebote en 7800 y luego caída en barrena?



Aaaargh!!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La velocidad dependerá de lo alto que esté el barranco sobre el nivel del mar (0 absoluto) y el vix gravitatorio del momento, el número de gacelas puede ser descomunal en momentos de alta volatilidad (ya que se tiran ellas voluntariamente como si fueran lemmings) las pérdidas en €/gacela son cuantiosas a pesar del poco espacio recorrido ya que la caida es fuerte.
> 
> El soporte aguantará pero las gacelas que quedan vivas saldrán diciendo que '¡yo no malvendo!' y seguirán escarbando
> 
> Lo de empapelado se refiere a este último tipo de gacela.



Mmm, nostamal, te pongo un sobresaliente bajo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> fijaos como nos pegamos a soportes y resistencias
> *quizás quede un último bote en 7800*. el triángulo se estrecha...



Eso espero...


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

ACCIONA de nuevo en 85,00€ están soltando muchoooo papel... la quieren bajar de nuevo!

HAGEN, tendrías que vender para recomprar... no es un consejo!


----------



## eduruni (19 Feb 2009)

crack dijo:


> Aaaargh!!!



Disculpa.


----------



## eduruni (19 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Tu déjame a mi... que el SAN ya lo manejo yo...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Estás dentro de SAN? Cómo las ves para largo-larguísimo plazo? 

Saludos.


----------



## otropepito (19 Feb 2009)

En el BBVA hay pelea de agencias:

BCY MA lleva una diferencia de compra venta de -853.209 y por supuesto BBVA BI que ha adiquirido 985.179. Esta pelea es entre dos:


----------



## Bayne (19 Feb 2009)

Nadie dice nada del largo plazo?

Azkuna di algo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Feb 2009)

a largo plazo estaremos todos muertos


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Largo plazo... si tienes 3M EUR y no los necesitas... .. quizás es seguro... pero hoy por hoy... quien no te dice que nos vamos a los 7000 en unos días... solo tienes que ver la caída desde enero.


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

eduruni dijo:


> Estás dentro de SAN? Cómo las ves para largo-larguísimo plazo?
> 
> Saludos.




Estoy dentro a 5,09€ pero por poco tiempo... 


¿Largo plazo...? :


¿Estamos locos o qué...??? :



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (19 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ACCIONA de nuevo en 85,00€ están soltando muchoooo papel... la quieren bajar de nuevo!
> 
> HAGEN, tendrías que vender para recomprar... no es un consejo!



Gracias por la info.

De momento si baja doblo posición.


----------



## chameleon (19 Feb 2009)

bayne quita el logarítmico y haz lo mismo


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Los soportes de ACCIONA dan miedo... desde los 81,xx del otro día hasta los 6x,xx ... y el min de 54,00€ ... lo mismo tenemos suerte y alguien quiere comprar (manos fuertes), esa ayuda mágica!


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Nadie dice nada del largo plazo?










Toma... para el largo plazo... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

Esta tarde hay dato de empleo a las 14:30.

Que lo sepan.


----------



## chollero (19 Feb 2009)

la primera en caer


Fitch ve dos salidas para CCM: ayuda estatal o fusión


Fitch ve dos salidas para CCM: ayuda estatal o fusión - Expansión.com


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Feb 2009)

pero no habiamos quedado en que esos datos se los pasaban por el forro?


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

chollero dijo:


> la primera en caer
> 
> 
> Fitch ve dos salidas para CCM: ayuda estatal o fusión
> ...




Eso lo vaticinó un tal tonuel hace meses... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Todas esas cajas con unos depositos magnificos.. para atrapar gaceloahorradores...


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> pero no habiamos quedado en que esos datos se los pasaban por el forro?




Ya pero eso no quiere decir que no den algo de volatilidad, en un sentido o en otro. Me da que nos vamos a ir al guano cuando salga para cerrar el gap del S&P.

Por supuesto da igual lo que salga en esos datos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Feb 2009)

eso ya me cuadra mas


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

chollero dijo:


> la primera en caer
> 
> 
> Fitch ve dos salidas para CCM: ayuda estatal o fusión
> ...




Yo pensaba que zapatitos ya se había decidido del todo, es más pienso que ya lo tiene decidido del todo.

La solución será la peor posible de entre todas las alternativas.


----------



## Kujire (19 Feb 2009)

*Buenos dias!*

Van a bajar a Maphre, tengan cuidado si todavía tienen Maphresitas porque les van a dar : ...... mucho papel

... vuelvo al sobre


----------



## Bayne (19 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> bayne quita el logarítmico y haz lo mismo



Ahí me has pillao, eso es de análisis fino como el tuyo, no sé qué implicaciones tiene hacerlo con o sin (me refiero al logarítmico...)


----------



## carvil (19 Feb 2009)

eduruni dijo:


> Estás dentro de SAN? Cómo las ves para largo-larguísimo plazo?
> 
> Saludos.



Hombre para larguísimo plazo, pues depende a cuanto compres o a cuanto estes pillado (si estas dentro).

Salu2


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

Y hoy en nuestro programa radiofónico del día le vamos a dedicar el siguiente tema para los leoncios:

"Pintoooor, que pintas con amooooor...."


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Feb 2009)

Un gráfico gigante nunca está de más, la bolsa considerando el coste de oportunidad.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Feb 2009)

buen grafico !
joer con iberdrola.........hannibal saca el champagne!


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Mis felicitaciones por aguantar IBERDROLA...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> buen grafico !
> joer con iberdrola.........hannibal saca el champagne!



Lo de iberdrola dicen que son las cajas que necesitan liquidez, están tirando de la cartera industrial (anda que no tuvieron tiempo de vender antes, pandilla de enchufados incompetentes).

Espero que con REP y TEF pase lo mismo, una vez publicados resultados malos tocan suelo.


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> buen grafico !
> joer con iberdrola.........hannibal saca el champagne!




Florentino rules... :o


----------



## javso (19 Feb 2009)

Acabo de ver REP a 13,54!!!

Los que compraron a 13 ayer han dado el campanazo


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Buena oportunidad... si señor! con suerte la vemos en 14,00€


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Feb 2009)

javso dijo:


> Acabo de ver REP a 13,54!!!
> 
> Los que compraron a 13 ayer han dado el campanazo



Yo tuve el dedo sobre el botón cuando estaba a 13€ justos, me tembló el pulso y no compré, después compré unas cuantas a 13.22

¡Qué lejos se ve ahora el 13!


----------



## javso (19 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo tuve el dedo sobre el botón cuando estaba a 13€ justos, me tembló el pulso y no compré, después compré unas cuantas a 13.22
> 
> ¡Qué lejos se ve ahora el 13!



Pues ya las tienes mejor que yo, que las compré el día antes a 13,24


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

Cárpatos está defendiendo mi escenario para estos próximos días en su página, aunque no dice nada de caidas brutales.

Grafiquito del S&P por volumen:


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Feb 2009)

fuera de santander a 5,27 ,contraviniendo lo dicho de unos post mas atras
9 cent de plusvalias
quiero estar liquido por si viene un batacazo con ese dato del paro
tonuel te he fallado





ya me lo pongo yo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cárpatos está defendiendo mi escenario para estos próximos días en su página, aunque no dice nada de caidas brutales.
> 
> Grafiquito del S&P por volumen:



Lo presentan como una distribución normal de probabilidad.

Según entiendo yo, es tan fácil caer por debajo del 786 como superar el 866.

¿Es eso?


----------



## chameleon (19 Feb 2009)

carpatos el apocalíptico

traspasaremos 8400, luego 8700. tocaremos los 9800 y todavía seguirá con el rollo "tremendamente bajista", "los hedges advierten!!!"


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo presentan como una distribución normal de probabilidad.
> 
> Según entiendo yo, es tan fácil caer por debajo del 786 como superar el 866.
> 
> ¿Es eso?




No, hay muchas más cosas, mi sistema tiene un objetivo inmediato muy cerca de esos niveles y ayer puse este gráfico:







Donde dije que ese gap entre el viernes 13 y el lunes 16 se cerraría. El nivel de cierre coincide perfectamente con los niveles de volumen del gráfico anterior.

Lo que quiero decir es que está clarísimo hacia donde nos vamos en los próximos días por mucha resistencia a subir que tengan los leoncios, hay demasiadas evidencias ya.

edito: esto no tiene que ver con el gran ostión que preveo para la semana próxima. Creo que primero subiremos y luego nos iremos al guano.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No, hay muchas más cosas, mi sistema tiene un objetivo inmediato muy cerca de esos niveles y ayer puse este gráfico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entonces entiendo que ese gráfico te indica las zonas en que se ha negociado poco, los famosos gaps.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> carpatos el apocalíptico
> 
> traspasaremos 8400, luego 8700. tocaremos los 9800 y todavía seguirá con el rollo "tremendamente bajista", "los hedges advierten!!!"



Para mí que los de los HF utilizan a Cárpatos como caballo de Troya para entrar en la mente de las gacelas.


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Entonces entiendo que ese gráfico te indica las zonas en que se ha negociado poco, los famosos gaps.




Se ha negociado poco el día del gap, pero antes se han negociado mucho.


----------



## Riviera (19 Feb 2009)

otra rata que abandona el barco,pero servidor de rep, a 13.5
Y ahora a la espera del san sí ronda los 5.05,que hoy se le ve fuerte


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> fuera de santander a 5,27 ,contraviniendo lo dicho de unos post mas atras




Te has perdido el subidón hamijo... :o


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Feb 2009)

es que es automatico,si compro baja,si vendo sube
yo si que soy un indicador fiable y no el estocastico!


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Ya hemos completado el tercero alcista... ahora se verá .... de momento +0,50%


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya hemos completado el tercero alcista... ahora se verá .... de momento +0,50%





Como el Falcone no suelte a mis bbvas le voy a enviar un tio... :



Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

El empresario y promotor inmobiliario, Trinitario Casanova, ha criticado la actuación de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) al calificar de "incoherente" la denuncia presentada contra él por la Fiscalía Anticorrupción a instancias del organismo regulador por presunta manipulación de mercado en el 'caso Bluprime'. Además, defendió la legalidad de su salida del Banco Popular.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El empresario y promotor inmobiliario, Trinitario Casanova, ha criticado la actuación de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) al calificar de "incoherente" la denuncia presentada contra él por la Fiscalía Anticorrupción a instancias del organismo regulador por presunta manipulación de mercado en el 'caso Bluprime'. Además, defendió la legalidad de su salida del Banco Popular.



¿en que estaban pensando sus padres cuando le pusieron ese nombre?


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Me voy a comer... esperemos a los americanos y tengamos calma... :




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Feb 2009)

EEUU: las peticiones de subsidio por desempleo, peor de lo esperado 
14:30

Las peticiones iniciales de subsidio por desempleo no registraron variaciones durante la semana que terminó el 14 de febrero totalizando 627.000, según acaba de anunciar el Departamento de Trabajo de EEUU.

Los expertos consultados por Bloomberg esperaban cifras promedio de 620.000, por lo que el dato es peor de lo previsto.

por poco


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> EEUU: las peticiones de subsidio por desempleo, peor de lo esperado
> 14:30
> 
> Las peticiones iniciales de subsidio por desempleo no registraron variaciones durante la semana que terminó el 14 de febrero totalizando 627.000, según acaba de anunciar el Departamento de Trabajo de EEUU.
> ...



Eso de repetir, exacta, exactamente el dato del mes anterior, le da un glamour que te cagas al dato.

Creo que es lo que más le gusta a los inversores, porque les da confianza en la fiabilidad de los datos.

Ya se sabe que la gente que se juega la pasta en bolsa es muy dada a creer en las coincidencias.


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

No creo que afecte ese dato... hoy vamos en verde.. aunque la bolsa... nos la juega a última hora.... una buena tormenta como la de ayer, pero un poco más prolongada para tomar posiciones.


----------



## eduruni (19 Feb 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Hombre para larguísimo plazo, pues depende a cuanto compres o a cuanto estes pillado (si estas dentro).
> 
> Salu2



Hola, mi idea sería comprar ahora a 5 y pico, e ir cobrando dividendos y no venderlas hasta...ni se sabe.

Gracias por contestar.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Feb 2009)

eduruni dijo:


> Hola, mi idea sería comprar ahora a 5 y pico, e ir cobrando dividendos y no venderlas hasta...ni se sabe.
> 
> Gracias por contestar.




¿Qué dividendos piensas cobrar?


----------



## Hagen (19 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Qué dividendos piensas cobrar?



el 15%, pero claro del valor mark-to-market de la accion......

Asi que como caiga.........

Muchas empresas empiezan a eliminar dividendos....

piensatelo mucho

Ahora no se compra por dividendo


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

eduruni dijo:


> Hola, mi idea sería comprar ahora a 5 y pico, e ir cobrando dividendos y no venderlas hasta...ni se sabe.
> 
> Gracias por contestar.




Comprar acciones en un mercado bajista solo para ir cobrando del dividendo me parece una gran g........, mejor no lo digo


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

Aprietense los cinturones, que vamos a volar.


----------



## carvil (19 Feb 2009)

eduruni dijo:


> Hola, mi idea sería comprar ahora a 5 y pico, e ir cobrando dividendos y no venderlas hasta...ni se sabe.
> 
> Gracias por contestar.



Espera al "hundimiento" y compras. Olvidate de los dividendos, no habrá.

Salu2


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Feb 2009)

vamos inditex bonitas...permitirme salir con honor


----------



## SNB4President (19 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Comprar acciones en un mercado bajista solo para ir cobrando del dividendo me parece una gran g........, mejor no lo digo



g... ¿guano?


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Aprietense los cinturones, que vamos a volar.



cuanto?

hasta donde?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Feb 2009)

hasta el 817,45 a las 4.32.05 de la tarde ..
venga azkuna ,que tampoco es que sea adivino...


----------



## Hagen (19 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> hasta el 817,45 a las 4.32.05 de la tarde ..
> venga azkuna ,que tampoco es que sea adivino...



jajjajaaja.........

Mi prediccion 2200 Stoxx


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> cuanto?
> 
> hasta donde?




Pues nos hemos quedado a mitad de camino, a ver si damos un pequeño estirón y lo digo cuando llegue


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Feb 2009)

Sigo aguantando todo,para soltar lastre,de momento espero!!!


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Muchas plusvalías a los que están dentro!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Feb 2009)

Grifols cede, el dinero sale de las defensivas.

A ver si toca los 12 con ganas y compro alguna.


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

El S&P acaba de darme señal de largos ahora mismo, si con esto ya no subimos que venga dios y lo vea.


----------



## otropepito (19 Feb 2009)

El placer de haber comprado REPSOL a 13,03 es inde******ible. Gracias chameleon, me quito el sombrero. Y siguen subiendo...


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Apertura En Wall Street: 

Dow Jones +0,45% ; 

Sp 500 +0,82%; 

Nasdaq +0,91%


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

Objetivo para S&P ahora mismo: 802.75 Stoxx: 2188


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Feb 2009)

Ya tengo puestas las ordenes de venta limitadas,a las 5 vuelvo,cuidarme al niño


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Cuando comienza la subida estable? en el DJ van por +0,55%


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cuando comienza la subida estable? en el DJ van por +0,55%




Es de suponer para cuando el S&P consiga pasar del 795, que es donde se ha parado de subir. Aunque lo conseguirá.


----------



## otropepito (19 Feb 2009)

tonuel, esta agencia: BCY MA, quiere hacerle cosas malas a tu BBVA. Han abierto la bolsa de papelitos.


----------



## javso (19 Feb 2009)

Iberdrola a 5,75!!! Ni los más viejos del lugar...

Ese Floren, ese Floren, hey, hey!!


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Opsss. bajón del subidón.. el san pá abajo.. nada bueno!


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

Buenas tardes
Quiero sangre
Sigo corto

Esperemos plácidamente el catacrock.El DJI empieza a hacer tonterías

Saludos.


----------



## Condor (19 Feb 2009)

Hay que reconocerle al IBEX el esfuerzo para mantener el verde; existen tantos gaps en el armario que no podemos discernir cual de todos se cerrará, aunque de los tantos que hay seguro que se termina cerrando uno. La pregunta para mi es: que noticia no ha salido aún? y sabemos que las noticias siempre salen. 

Lucha por 7800 con campamento base en 7700, eso se llama en el fútbol una buena defensa, a ver que nos trae Messi, digo, Obama, digo EE.UU. (y pensar que esta es la primera economía del mundo).


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Hay que reconocerle al IBEX el esfuerzo para mantener el verde; existen tantos gaps en el armario que no podemos discernir cual de todos se cerrará, aunque de los tantos que hay seguro que se termina cerrando uno. La pregunta para mi es: que noticia no ha salido aún? y sabemos que las noticias siempre salen.
> 
> Lucha por 7800 con campamento base en 7700, eso se llama en el fútbol una buena defensa, a ver que nos trae Messi, digo, Obama.



Esta es la noticia que aún no ha salido.
El rabico debajo la rayota de abajo.La rayota viene de los mínimos del 2003


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> tonuel, esta agencia: BCY MA, quiere hacerle cosas malas a tu BBVA. Han abierto la bolsa de papelitos.




Pues mis cojones no caben en la bolsa... :o




Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

Se caeeeeeee!!
Yupiiiiiiiii!!


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Se caeeeeeee!!
> Yupiiiiiiiii!!




Te voy a meter un nelson en breve... 



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Te voy a meter un nelson en breve...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Soy un osito embargado por la emoción de poder irme a cenar de chuletón un més


----------



## comparto-piso (19 Feb 2009)

ahora quizas sea el momento de comprar pero no me atrevo jeje soy un cobarde


----------



## javso (19 Feb 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> ahora quizas sea el momento de comprar pero no me atrevo jeje soy un cobarde



Venga, con un par de huevos, hoy subimos un 1%, queda una hora larga.

Bueno, si sale mal, yo no he dicho nada:o


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Soy un osito embargado por la emoción de poder irme a cenar de chuletón un més





Pues telefónica va p'arriba... :

no se alteren gaceles mias... aún queda mucho tiempo para vender... 


Saludos


----------



## Kujire (19 Feb 2009)

*Comandante Mulder todo listo!*


----------



## javso (19 Feb 2009)

Puto ibex de las narices, está a punto de volverse al rojo.
Quiero explicaciones YA !!!


----------



## davinci79 (19 Feb 2009)

javso dijo:


> Puto ibex de las narices, está a punto de volverse al rojo.
> Quiero explicaciones YA !!!



Los fundamentales... malas noticias del otro lado del charco.


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues telefónica va p'arriba... :
> 
> no se alteren gaceles mias... aún queda mucho tiempo para vender...
> 
> ...



Espero que sea el canto del cisne.La tendencia si te miras el gráfico de 5 días va chachi y ya se relaja.

Y tengo margen en los beneficios


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Quien quiera subir al barco aún está a tiempo... 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

Pues si que ha durado poco la subida, nos están mandando al infierno directos desde los 795 del S&P, de todas formas era esperable el papelón en esa zona, habrán más intentos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Feb 2009)

*De cárpatos...*

Creo que nadie lo ha puesto...

Datos USA:
FED de Filadelfia baja de -24.3 a -41,3, mucho peor de lo esperado.
Nuevos pedidos bajan de -22,3 a -30,3
Precios pagados mejoran de -27 a -13,7
Empleo baja de -39 a -45,8. *Esta es la peor cifra de empleo desde que se publica el dato es decir desde 1968, casi nada. El indicador general es el peor desde 1990.*
Dato realmente malo para la economía, dato teóricamente malo para bolsas y dólar y teóricamente bueno para bonos, y digo teoricamente porque en un mercado totalmente desquiciado y loco como este, puede pasar cualquier cosa.

Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (19 Feb 2009)

Venga ya hemos cerrado el GAP.

Vamonos para arriba....despacito y buena letra (no espero menos de un 3% en los proximos 3 días) que tengo que ponerme corto desde la altura.


----------



## Sargento Highway (19 Feb 2009)

*de cárpatos*



> *Estoy Roto*
> 
> Qué mercado de locos queridos lectores. Mi perfil de trading es intradía total y en estas circunstancias de mercado, la palabra sufrimiento es poco. ¿Recuerdan cuando les decía que el mercado es el sufrimiento total cuando estás bien situado?
> 
> Pues hoy he empezado el día descuidado, me han soplado una de las buenas. En ese momento llevaba 4 horas de sufrimiento que se dice pronto con una limitada de venta a 2146 que devolvía las cuentas al cómodo verde de las ganancias, y no había forma. Lo tocó. Por fin, qué sufrimiento. Nos ha tocado la china, por favor toda prudencia es poca. *Sean muy prudentes, hacer un pis puede costar la ruina, y ni les cuento, ir a abrir al cartero como me ha pasado esta mañana. Por cierto cartera, y ha llamado dos veces, porque el eurostoxx no me dejaba abrirle.*




aún me estoy descojonando...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Feb 2009)

Vencimientos de mañana:

*A las 12h vencen las opciones del Eurostoxx
A las 13 h vencen las opciones del Dax
A las 15h15 vencen las opciones del mini S&P 500
A las 16 h vencen futuros y opciones del CAC
A las 16h45 vencen futuros del Ibex
*
Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Feb 2009)

Sargento Highway dijo:


> aún me estoy descojonando...



Este Cárpatos es un aficionao, en cambio Mulder nada más sentarse frente al ordenador por la mañana lo primero que hace es insertarse la sonda uretral.

Hay que venir preparados, coño.


----------



## Riviera (19 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Venga ya hemos cerrado el GAP.
> 
> Vamonos para arriba....despacito y buena letra (no espero menos de un 3% en los proximos 3 días) que tengo que ponerme corto desde la altura.




Apuesto a que aun le queda alguna vuelta de tuerca de mas


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

Sargento Highway dijo:


> aún me estoy descojonando...




Pues yo y más de uno de los que andan por aquí deben identificarse plenamente con este tipo de situaciones, son de lo más común.


----------



## peptroc (19 Feb 2009)

Y el SAN con mucho volumen para ABAJO


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Este Cárpatos es un aficionao, en cambio Mulder nada más sentarse frente al ordenador por la mañana lo primero que hace es insertarse la sonda uretral.
> 
> Hay que venir preparados, coño.




Hey! *¡QUE BUENA IDEA MANEL!*


----------



## comparto-piso (19 Feb 2009)

Pues con el dow que no sabe si quiere subir o bajar.... cuando eso pasa acaba cayendo


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Cualquier noticia es buena para llevarse una ristra de stops por delante... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

DON FALCONE ha vuelto!!!


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> DON FALCONE ha vuelto!!!




tranquilo... tonuel está contigo... 



Saludos


----------



## jacksand (19 Feb 2009)

Mis favoritas de hoy:
INGA.AS	
ING GROEP
16:38 4,61 €	-0,3620	-7,28%

PRS.MC	
PRISA A
16:38 1,68 €	-0,13	-7,18%


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Ya se veia venir.. cuando las cosas aparetan un cosa... el ibex viene a devolvernos a la realidad!


----------



## carvil (19 Feb 2009)




----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

DJI con pinta de perder los 7500 si completa HCH


----------



## bullish consensus (19 Feb 2009)

derechos al guano.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Feb 2009)

Alguien más ve un posible HCH en el S&P, posible caída hasta 784..

Saludos...

Edito: Wbuffete sí,


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

HAGEN... que le pasa a ACCIONA... ENDESA JPMOR ha comprado unas 280.000 acc.


----------



## Riviera (19 Feb 2009)

Don Pepito ha dejado constancia en la pagina anterior que la bengala la ha lanzado don emilio al mundo mundial  . Son chorradas mias o el san siempre suele adelantarse a los acontecimientos?:


----------



## Hagen (19 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> HAGEN... que le pasa a ACCIONA... ENDESA JPMOR ha comprado unas 280.000 acc.



Pues que JP tiene 280.000 mas, de eso estoy seguro,  van a por el dividendo o saben mas que yo, respecto a la obligacion de lanzar la opa por el 100%


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Alguien más ve un posible HCH en el S&P, posible caída hasta 784..
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Edito: Wbuffete sí,



Eso mandaría al DJI al lado bajo del canal.Zona 7480


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

No es normal.. quizás es un encargo de conti... XD


----------



## Hagen (19 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No es normal.. quizás es un encargo de conti... XD



Sería logico, si prevees que tienes que hacer una opa por el 8% restante a 41.3 menos el dividendo, pues lo mas logico es que compres a 24 euros...
..... yo tambien lo haría....


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Cmd Ma +10.360.681 -9.563.130 Resto 797.551

Mapfre Hundimiento...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Feb 2009)

El S&P diario está desplegando su Hombro derecho, la próxima vez que pase por el 790, seria para irse al 784... 

Saludos... y cuidarme esto, me voy de inmobiliarias...


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Tiernas gacelillas... 

¿Habeis subido al barco hamijos...?



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

Se acabó el receso, volvemos arriba para posicionarnos bien de cara al vencimiento en el cierre europeo, los leoncios van a manipular ahora como nunca.


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Prefiero al que sale mañana, hay overbooking en este!


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

El joput... del FALCONE os está tocando bien los OO


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

DJI ojo ese hombro derechooooo!!

Pooooodeeeemoooos!!


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

El ibex cierra en subasta en verde...


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El joput... del FALCONE os está tocando bien los OO





Estoy tranquilamente sentado con las palomitas... Falcone es un primo... 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

Creo que es ahora, tras el cierre europeo, cuando nos vamos a ir abajo. Lo huelo.


----------



## Riviera (19 Feb 2009)

Dentro del san


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Ejem.... yo creo que el dinero te quema en el bolsillo... el SAN MAÑANA A 5.04€ COMO POCO.


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Dentro del san




Un poco tarde pero bien... ¿A cuánto...? 



Saludos


----------



## Riviera (19 Feb 2009)

5,16

¿eres de valencia,tonuel?

Tienes razon,Don Pepito,me queman,ya huelo las fallas.Mis cuentas para entrar eran calcadas a las tuyas.


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

El DJ en rojo .... mañana os van a dar bien por SAN....CULO


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> 5,16
> 
> ¿eres de valencia,tonuel?




Si, no me sacan de aquí ni a tiros... 


Bueno..., a tiros puede que si... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El DJ en rojo .... mañana os van a dar bien por SAN....CULO



Te molaria estar dentro...eh pillín...??? 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Voy a cerrar el SAN en 5,18€ seremos buenos!

y acciona a 84,00


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Voy a cerrar el SAN en 5,18€ seremos buenos!
> 
> y acciona a 84,00




A mi me parece que un poco más arriba... 


por cieto... fantásticas plusvalias... 





arriba las manos gacela... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

En ACCIONA lo he clavado... en SAN por poco... vaya ROBO lo de ENDESA!


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

No ha completado el HCH por tres puntos!!

Arbitrooo no vale arrancarle el hombro ni en el pressing catch!!


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> No ha completado el HCH por tres puntos!!
> 
> Arbitrooo no vale arrancarle el hombro ni en el pressing catch!!




Mañana será un gran dia... lo huelo... 



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

Ahora siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!

Observemos más de cerca el precipicio.


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

El DJ, lleva buscando los 7400... ahora *-0,45%*


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Hoy ha hecho su MIN BANESTO 5,83€ mañana será mejor.


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

Si cumple la proyección DJI 7460 aprox.


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy ha hecho su MIN BANESTO 5,83€ mañana será mejor.





Eso es lo que te gustaria... 

lo siento hamijo... el barco ya ha zarpado... 




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

como mola PRISA


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

TONUEL... la tendencia... dejate llevar por la tendencia... parece mentira que no conozca los movimientos de los leoncios... hoy estaba claro.. por eso vendí esta mañana TODO!


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TONUEL... la tendencia... dejate llevar por la tendencia... parece mentira que no conozca los movimientos de los leoncios... hoy estaba claro.. por eso vendí esta mañana TODO!




Me lo dices a mi... si los leoncios comen en mi mano... :o


Mañana llorarás cuando tonuel esté disfrutando de las plusvalias... 





Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

el sp recordemos que tiene tope en 750, mas abajo no hay nada, pero despues de oir hoy a ejpertos de esto que tiene un potencial de caida del 54%..... y uno de subida del 11%


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Por supuesto... disfruta de tus PLUSVALIAS LATENTES EN EL MONITOR, mientras yo estoy disfrutando de mis plusvalias REALIZADAS!!!


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

Los 7500 DJI son historia yaaaaaaaa!!

Guano miní muchos points


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

*7,498.92
-56.71 (-0.75%)

Real-time: 12:02PM EST*


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

estamos a un 4% de correr a los bancos


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

No has perdido, pero has dejado de ganar... :o

Tenias que haber vuelto a subir al barco cuando te lo dije... otra vez será... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

El S&P está corriendo disparado a cerrar el gap, cuando lo cierre volveremos arriba. 

El barranco toca la semana que viene.


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

Más o menos ha cumplido la proyección.Ahora que decida otro pande tiramos, que a mí me da la risa...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El S&P está corriendo disparado a cerrar el gap, cuando lo cierre volveremos arriba.
> 
> El barranco toca la semana que viene.



No hay barranco, Neo.


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

Ya está cerrado!

Y a continuación pasaremos a la manipulación pre-vencimiento de los gringos.

¡No se la pierdan!


----------



## Sargento Highway (19 Feb 2009)

tonuel... prepara pa luego un par de certificados de los gordos para luego por si acaso... 

*BK OF AMERICA CP 4.00 11:51AM ET Down 0.57 (-12.47%)
CITIGROUP INC 2.57 11:51AM ET Down 0.34 (-11.68%)*


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

esos 2 bancos me parece que ni con todos estos:








se los van a comer MS y GS


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

Aviso
Aviso 
Warning!!

El cierre más bajo del DJI fué 7552 según CNBC.

Repito,al cierre de sesión 7552.

CNBC en directo Griterío en el parquet.Muchos muchos nervios.


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

*AGENDA PARA MAÑANA VIERNES 20-02-2009*

INDICADORES



IPC Francia. Dato Previo: 1%. 08:45

Ventas al por menor Reino Unido. Dato Previo: 4%. 10:30

IPC EE.UU. 14:30





RESULTADOS



BME

*Endesa*

Anglo American PLC

Lafarge. Estimación: 1.74 eur/acn

Belgacom. Estimación: 0.6 eur/acn

JCPenney. Estimación: 0.92 dól/acn. Dato Previo: 1.93 dól/acn

Lowe’s. Estimación: 0.12 dól/acn. Dato Previo: 0.28 dól/acn

Pinnacle West Capital. Estimación: -0.03 dól/acn. Dato Previo: 0.03 dól/acn


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> CNBC en directo Griterío en el parquet




Parecen gacelas... 


por cierto mulder... avísame cuando encuentres el gap... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Parecen gacelas...
> 
> por cierto mulder... avísame cuando encuentres el gap...




Unos cuantos post más arriba, en esta misma página, lo cuento. No tiene pérdida.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Feb 2009)

Me voy una tarde un rato y me encuentro un roto....
Me entro la venta de Endesa a 24 de la mitad que tenia,entre a 22,55 salgo a 24!!
La orden de Iberdrola no me entro por un centimo.
Sigo con Iberdrolas,Gas Natural,Mapfre,SAN,BBVA y Repsol.


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

ENDESA mañana presenta resultados... se esperan que sean muy buenos.


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Unos cuantos post más arriba, en esta misma página, lo cuento. No tiene pérdida.




Por eso lo decia... se ve que cerrando el gap se tiran media hora... 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Por eso lo decia... se ve que cerrando el gap se tiran media hora...




Hombre, es normal, han tenido que hacer mucho esfuerzo para llevarlo allá abajo, dejalos que respiren un poco


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

Si DJI no pasa de 7540 nuevos mínimos y confirmaría canal.


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

qué es eso que se ve a lo lejos???


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

mmmm


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Yo veo que el DJ cierra en verde... quizás mañana o el lunes nos veamos allí.


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

Lo que está claro es que la mano de DIos es capaz de remontar un -0,55% en un plás.


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

Es el momento de la verdad.Hay que resolver la cuña....

Chachannnnnn!!


----------



## Hagen (19 Feb 2009)

Vamos,,,,,, otro empujoncito........... a por los 795


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

7540 luchando a muerte.

Poder osuno a mí.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Feb 2009)

Vamos a tener que montar un club de fans: "Amigos del Guano"


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

yo me saldria del BBVA: ULTIMA HORA:


Economía/Bolsa.-Falcone apuesta 53,6 millones a que caerá el Popular y John A. Griffin, 117,6 millones a que bajará BBVA. europapress.es


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Feb 2009)

Yo esta semana, ni ensalada ni chuletón.

Mono-dieta a base de:


----------



## Kujire (19 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ....Obanonics!!*

Bueno, os cuento un poco lo que pasa ... para que no subamos ni bajemos



> Durante la mañana(madrugada aki) los alemanes estaban muy "animosos" especulando sobre la posibilidad de que Alemania introdujera un nuevo plan de salvación de la banca. Es decir, nos podíamos ir al guano peeero los Germanos tiraban para arriba de lo lindo.
> 
> ¿Qué ha pasado? entre medias, Angelita Merkel ha hablado y ha dicho que nonin nonin, ni plan ni nada y a ponerse a trabajar, y ahora los Germanos lo están asimilando un poco mal y nos arrastran por simpatía. Por supuesto, esta explicación es ridícula, pero os digo que queda mal alegrarse de las penas ajenas hasta para los leoncios, y claro ... ya nos hemos remojado/cortado la barba así que ahora nos quedan los pelillos del ... : en fin que nos hace gracia cortarnos los últimos pelos por Tim el manos largas ...


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

Pecata
Aun se está luchando.En unos minutos quizás salves el pellejo.


----------



## Riviera (19 Feb 2009)

hamijos por las buenas o por las malas esto acabara arriba

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/J0I5GjflKCk&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/J0I5GjflKCk&hl=es&fs=1" ****="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Mas bien sera por las malas 

¡Mulder crack!


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

aqui hay muchos esperando a que se abra una brecha... (perdon por el tamaño)


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

Primero resolver la cuña.
Si hacemos nuevos mínimos da igual lo que hagan en la última media hora.

Es otro peldaño bajado hacia el guano.Y hoy hemos bajado muchos.

Y no cerrar por debajo de 7552 sobre todo.


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

Ojo que se va pabajo.La cuña parece rota
Creo que está decidido.

Otro peldaño más


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Feb 2009)

¿Veremos el 750?

Ojalá.


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

¿pero esto que es?

Me voy un rato y esto se me llena de herejes, vade retro, satanás!

No tienen uds. fe, hamijos.


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

Mulder
No puedo controlar mi oso interior.

Ayudaaaaa!!


----------



## sopelmar (19 Feb 2009)

azkuna esa foto que has puesto es el suelo , tengo ganas de ver el suelo por fin joder que llevamos con el panico desde antesde las navidades 

mañana hay ampliacion de capital de AVANZIT
YO tengo titulos comprados , reconozco que no tengo ni idea , esto es bueno o malo

La ampliación de capital de Avanzit diluye por debajo del 15% la participación de Tallada - Expansión.com

si alguien puede hechar un cable gracias por adelantao , a los graciosos que se que los hay por desgracia en este foro me adelante a les digo que les den mucho por el ojete 

no necesito la pasta como los pasapiseros prefiero que se las quede ING broker antes que vender por debajo del precio por que compre 
un saludo , sois geniales


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

sopelmar dijo:


> azkuna esa foto que has puesto es el suelo , tengo ganas de ver el suelo por fin joder que llevamos con el panico desde antesde las navidades
> 
> mañana hay ampliacion de capital de AVANZIT
> YO tengo titulos comprados , reconozco que no tengo ni idea , esto es bueno o malo
> ...




No se preocupe, solo ocurrirá que las acciones bajarán de precio mientras, además, se diluye el valor de sus títulos. Todo normal.

De nada


----------



## Kujire (19 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News .... Obama en Canadá*

Obama y el primer ministro canadiense, en rueda de prensa NOW


----------



## El_Presi (19 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Obama y el primer ministro canadiense, en rueda de prensa NOW



¿hablarán del amero?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Feb 2009)

Guía para novatos ante ampliaciones:

1º A una empresa le interesa ampliar capital cuando las acciones están CARAS, muy importante, CARAS, no BARATAS.

2º Si amplía capital cuando las acciones están baratas es que algo pasa, normalmente algo malo.

3º Pregunta muy importante que hay que hacerse, ¿para qué cojones, si puede saberse, quieren estos tíos de la empresa xxxxxx más dinero?

4º Si el dinero que saquen con la ampliación va destinado a cualquier cosa que no sea comprar una participación en otra empresa, sector, actividad, ampliar actividades, etc, si se amplía capital para "fortalecer", "por prudencia", "ante la posibilidad de que..." ------> alarma roja.

5º Si vamos a adquirir una participación en otra empresa, sector, actividad, ampliación, etc...-----> ¿es terreno conocido por la empresa?, ¿es una actividad más rentable que la que venía desarrollando la empresa?, ¿ganaremos cuota y por lo tanto poder de mercado?, ¿obtendremos más rentabilidad por ampliar mercados o simplemente obtendremos más beneficio pero sufriendo de lo lindo la ley de rendimiento decrecientes (dilución)?


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Obama y el primer ministro canadiense, en rueda de prensa NOW




Ahora entiendo porque no subimos.


----------



## Ziberan (19 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿pero esto que es?
> 
> Me voy un rato y esto se me llena de herejes, vade retro, satanás!
> 
> No tienen uds. fe, hamijos.



Mulder, de verdad, me parto contigo, eres un cachondo... 

Y que conste que es porque veo que es de "buen rollito"


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora entiendo porque no subimos.



ains, mangurrino

tanto analisis tecnico para esto


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

La mano de Dios ya?

Por los pelos han ido los mínimos


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> La mano de Dios ya?
> 
> Por los pelos han ido los mínimos




A este paso veremos la mano de dios la semana que viene, que aburrimiento de leoncios.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Feb 2009)

Yo creo que lo de la mano de Dios ya no es como hace unos meses. 

El PPT también juega con la psicología del mercado, siempre actuaba a la misma hora, por eso todo el mundo le estaba esperando, por eso mismo llegó un momento que sólo necesitaba presentarse a determinada hora e "iniciar la reacción en cadena", todo el mundo compraba para vender justo antes del cierre.

Paradójicamente puede darse el caso de que todo el mundo compre menos el PPT.

Incluso si ahora mismo hay algun HF grande espabilado e hijoputa puede jugar a hacer creer al resto que "ha llegado el PPT".

Ahora mismo el PPT gana más batallas muerto y atado al caballo que cuando estaba bien vivo.


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

Nuevos mínimos al final!!

Ostiaaaaa!!


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

En el Stoxx no hemos hecho mínimos pero los hemos pisado un poco.


----------



## Kujire (19 Feb 2009)

*está OFFLINE*



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo creo que lo de la mano de Dios ya no es como hace unos meses.


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

juanluis nos espera


----------



## Misterio (19 Feb 2009)




----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

Azkuna!

¡Mola esa foto de Bernicopter!!


----------



## Bayne (19 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Guía para novatos ante ampliaciones:



A la FAQ

Gracias


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

esta mola mas:


----------



## Condor (19 Feb 2009)

Bueno hamijos, uno más que cae; setecientos que? es el soporte?


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

750-752


ahi conoces a mi amigo en profundidad....


que tiene que pasar eta noche para que mañana los que apostaron contra bbva-pop no se forren, y por ende tiren el ibex a minimos?


futuros tal vez?


----------



## Condor (19 Feb 2009)

Lo bueno de los soportes es que siempre nos queda uno inferior. "Estos son mis soportes, y si los traspasa aquí tengo estos otros" parafraseando,( muy mal, ya lo se,) a el tío aquel.

Por favor, en la FAQ debería escribir alguien que sepa (yo no lo hago porque soy un profano) que significado tiene romper un soporte y como se calcula un nuevo soporte una vez roto aquel.

Que necia es la realidad.


----------



## Starkiller (19 Feb 2009)

A lo del BBVA-POP le han dado demasiado bombo... ¿No será una trampa para gacelas? ¿O estan directamente atacandolos (Sabe dios porqué)?


----------



## Kujire (19 Feb 2009)

He oido un Boing?????

SIIIIIII hemos hecho BOING BOING!!!!!!!!!!!

Dow *7,490.72* -64.91 (-0.86%)
S&P 500 *780.96* -7.46 (-0.95%)
Nasdaq 1,447.66 -20.31 (-1.38%)


----------



## Bayne (19 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Lo bueno de los soportes es que siempre nos queda uno inferior. "Estos son mis soportes, y si los traspasa aquí tengo estos otros" parafraseando,( muy mal, ya lo se,) a el tío aquel.
> 
> Por favor, en la FAQ debería escribir alguien que sepa (*yo no lo hago porque soy un profano*) que significado tiene romper un soporte y como se calcula un nuevo soporte una vez roto aquel.
> 
> Que necia es la realidad.



Usted de profano tiene lo que yo de cura, anímese, sus escritos cáusticos los leo con atención


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

mmmm, si perdemos este nivel, son 10 puntos de golpe de caida en el SP


----------



## Misterio (19 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> He oido un Boing?????
> 
> SIIIIIII hemos hecho BOING BOING!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




779, cuidado que se te desincha la pelota.


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mmmm, si perdemos este nivel, son 10 puntos de golpe de caida en el SP




10 puntos S&P son como 40 en el Stoxx, algo así como medio día de trading (sin volatilidad).


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

pues espera espera, es un 1,2% mas no?


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

Nuevo min. 7460


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

Ayer el Stoxx hizo mínimo en 2075, hoy aun tiene el mínimo en 2085.


----------



## Condor (19 Feb 2009)

El Dow Jones está llorón y el S&P viene y lo pellizca


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

No se cansan de pico y pala?7456


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> esta mola mas:



ya falta poco para que os lo presente, cuando le tienes encima y le miras a los ojos no es tan fiero


----------



## Ziberan (19 Feb 2009)

Mañana mínimos del último año en el IBEX, Ziberán dixit.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Feb 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Mañana mínimos del último año en el IBEX, Ziberán dixit.



Si hace mínimos del último año, hace mínimos por lo menos de los últimos 5 años...  y te queda más guay!!!! 

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Feb 2009)

Que chungo pinta esto


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El S&P diario está desplegando su Hombro derecho, la próxima vez que pase por el 790, seria para irse al 784...
> 
> Saludos... y cuidarme esto, me voy de inmobiliarias...



Por cierto señor Buffete, hemos acertado el HCH de hoy, eh? 

Saludos...


----------



## luisfernando (19 Feb 2009)

jajaja vuelvo a recordaros los 4000?
el soporte esta en el 7400 y despues en el 7200 cuando lo rompan veras tu a donde van a ir


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> jajaja vuelvo a recordaros los 4000?
> el soporte esta en el 7400 y despues en el 7200 cuando lo rompan veras tu a donde van a ir



Qué pesadito con lo del 4000... pues no llevamos tiempo diciendo que el Ibex se va a los 3-4k!!!!!! 

PD: Tiras unos 10-15k post atrás y lo verás...


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

pesaaaaaaadooooo

oigan, este dia que dia es de bajada consecutiva en el dow o sp?


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué pesadito con lo del 4000... pues no llevamos tiempo diciendo que el Ibex se va a los 3-4k!!!!!!



Ya te digo... yo hace meses que aposté por los 3500-4500... :

Y en esa época era optimista... 



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto señor Buffete, hemos acertado el HCH de hoy, eh?
> 
> Saludos...



El HCH ha pasado a cuña,la cuña a triangulo,el triangulo...ya veremos.

Una tarde plasta de verdad,pero mañana hace una semana que me puse corto y espero mi recompensa.

Chuuuuleeeetooooon!!


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Ha llegado la mano...dios :


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pesaaaaaaadooooo
> 
> oigan, este dia que dia es de bajada consecutiva en el dow o sp?




El 5o contando el día de fiesta y el 4o sin contarla.

Pero es que el día de fiesta el futuro del S&P si abrió.


----------



## luisfernando (19 Feb 2009)

jajaja, cuando digo 4000 me refiero al DOW
pero lo importante es que GM lleva ya 5 bajadas consecutivas.... ojo al dato!


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

pues mañana es ROJO tambien entonces


argumento, luisfernando: ciclo de bajadas de 5 ó 7 ó 9 muy rara esta ultima


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Ha sido tocar los 7450 y despegar... :


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

Acordarse del cierre a 7552

Psicológicamente importa al mercado.


----------



## Condor (19 Feb 2009)

Esto más que despegue parece un estertor


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Juanluís dime algo... :

Mis santanderes... mis bbvas... me los quitan de las manos... :




Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

Se le ha calao

Ni se moleste en arrancarlo,pesao.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Feb 2009)

Como bien ha dicho WBuffete, de cerrar como estamos ahora, nos iríamos a mínimos desde el 9-10-2002... ahí es nada... :

Saludos...


----------



## Condor (19 Feb 2009)

Siempre se puede usar de papel sanitario, y con el guano que hay no te alcanzarán las que tienes, así que compra más


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Hay que aguantar, estos leoncios se las saben todas... 

Esto ni es guano ni es na... esta bajada es de pobres... :o



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Como bien ha dicho WBuffete, de cerrar como estamos ahora, nos iríamos a mínimos desde el 9-10-2002... ahí es nada... :
> 
> Saludos...




las cosas.

¿Has visto la gráfica que he colgao del Ibex?

Ayer el ibex ya rompió el 2002


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Feb 2009)

DJI 7465 - 1.19%

Mañana la primera hora del ibex va a estar calentita


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> DJI 7465 - 1.19%
> 
> Mañana la primera hora del ibex va a estar calentita




y que lo digas... como los futuros vengan tibios vendo a las 9:00 y recompro en los 7000... 



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

Fut DJi 7441


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

LOS BUENOS:

MS -0,35%
GS +2%


Bank of A. -14%
Citi -13%
Wells -7%
JPM -3,5%


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

fut DJI 7430

Ojo que lo tiran


----------



## Hagen (19 Feb 2009)

Que mala pinta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ni rebote ni ocho cuartos.......... ni mano de dios ni na de na.

Tenia como limite el 7470 en el cierre diario, y se ha perforado


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

También lo vendo en paquetitos... :


baratooo... baratooooo..... 












Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

metrovacesa:
CNMV - Consultas


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Feb 2009)

Mulder el pronostico para mañana


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Feb 2009)

Mínimo del DJI hoy 7447,71, mínimo intradiario del último año 7392,27...

Saludos...

PD: Warren, no encuentro el post del gráfico del Ibex del que hablas, dime que número de post es... gracias


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mulder el pronostico para mañana





¿no lo hueles...?


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

que ha hecho el crudo te TEXAS hoy? glubs


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

Las cajas empiezan a salir del capital de Iberdrola - Expansión.com


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Como los futuros mañana sigan cayendo sólo 80 puntos no vendo ni de coña... tonuel dixit... :




Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

Parece que se estabiliza el fut DJI en 7435

Me voy al sobre.

Aviso para empapelados:

-Si mañana visitamos la parte alta del canal,a soltarlas!!

Las cosas,tu gráfico:


----------



## Hagen (19 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> que ha hecho el crudo te TEXAS hoy? glubs



Subir....

Petróleo Abr 2009 39.725 +2.315


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Feb 2009)

Te había entendido mal Warren, pensaba que decías que había hecho mínimos desde 2002/03 : y no me cuadraba, lo que hizo fue perforar la línea de tendencia desde 2002/03... , la principal de larga distancia pasa por el 7500 +o-, ahí habrá muchos palos...

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2009)

Eso es,las cosas.

Que tampoco es moco de pavo pinchar la tendencia del puntocom.


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

Últimamente tenemos ciclos que coinciden demasiado bien con las semanas, esta semana tocaba bajar a conciencia tras unos días de lateral, las subidas las dejamos para la próxima (si es que las hay).

Los gaps de mañana se han quedado sospechosamente cerca de los de hoy. Para mi la situación técnica sigue diciendo que tenemos que rebotar un trecho, pero ya me doy cuenta de que no es así, de todas formas tengo objetivos tanto por arriba como por abajo, aunque pienso que ahora tocan los de arriba pero las circunstancias no me dan la razón.

S&P: abajo 736 arriba 815-841
Stoxx: abajo 1963-1719 arriba 2195-2206

Mañana es vencimiento de futuros y se suele manipular al alza, pero las alzas están supeditadas a que se supere el 795 del S&P, es ahí donde los leoncios meten todo el papelón.

Mañana saldré de viaje a mediodía y a lo mejor no puedo estar por aquí, así que no habrá plan para la semana que viene pero les puedo asegurar que si hay un momento para tener mucho cuidado este, no se fien de ninguna subida, si se supera el 820 del S&P deberían estar con el corto en el punto de mira.

A lo mejor todo es tan sencillo como estar 7 días de bajada seguidas como dice Azkuna pero yo suelo mirar los mercados globalmente a corto y medio plazo, todas estas bajadas las esperaba, pero no ahora mismo.

Para uno del hilo: mañana los 4000!


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Subir....
> 
> Petróleo Abr 2009 39.725 +2.315



El crudo de Texas sube un 14 y cierra a 3948 dólares en Nueva York | Economía


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Últimamente tenemos ciclos que coinciden demasiado bien con las semanas, esta semana tocaba bajar a conciencia tras unos días de lateral, las subidas las dejamos para la próxima (si es que las hay).
> 
> Los gaps de mañana se han quedado sospechosamente cerca de los de hoy. Para mi la situación técnica sigue diciendo que tenemos que rebotar un trecho, pero ya me doy cuenta de que no es así, de todas formas tengo objetivos tanto por arriba como por abajo, aunque pienso que ahora tocan los de arriba pero las circunstancias no me dan la razón.
> 
> ...



o 5 tambien puede ser eh! y hoy era el 4


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Para uno del hilo: mañana los 4000!




Puede ser..., así veriamos inversores volar... 


*[modo inversoh pillado on]*


Mañana superamos los 8000 seguro... :o


*[modo inversoh pillado off]*



Voy a consultar a la bruja lola a que me aclare un poco lo de mañana... os mantendré informados... 




Saludos


----------



## Condor (19 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Puede ser..., así veriamos inversores volar...
> 
> 
> *[modo inversoh pillado on]*
> ...



pero si está claro!!!!, mañana todo oscuro.

Apostemos por el valor real de las empresas y entonces tendremos un suelo creible. Ya queda una semanita para nuevos datos de inflación, ocupación, consumos, etc.


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> pero si está claro!!!!, mañana todo oscuro




¿pero verde o rojo...? 

Wall Street baja pero el Dow Jones salva los mínimos de noviembre - 19/02/09 - elEconomista.es


Saludos


----------



## Condor (19 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿pero verde o rojo...?
> 
> Wall Street baja pero el Dow Jones salva los mínimos de noviembre - 19/02/09 - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



Cómo diría el líder de todos los venezolanos y sus alrededores. rojo rojito.

Si tienes novia de ojos verdes le miras a los ojos y será lo único verde que verás mañana.


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Voy a consultar a la bruja lola a que me aclare un poco lo de mañana... os mantendré informados...



A mi me han recomendado a este analista:








Dice que mañana el Dow llega a los 4000 seguro, que lo ha visto en un noseque de cristal.

Debe ser bueno ¿no?


----------



## Condor (19 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi me han recomendado a este analista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que reconocerle que tiene la misma pinta de seriedad y conocimiento que un analista de los de toda la vida


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi me han recomendado a este analista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hace tiempo creia que ese analista era usted..., sin acritud... 




Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Feb 2009)

Mañana creo que toca IPC USA, que alguien me lo confirme, con los datos de producción y de consumo que han salido a lo largo de la semana no me imagino nada que no sea más riesgo de deflación.

Pero como seguro que quien tiene que saber estas cosas ya lo sabe desde hace días, pues entonces ya está descontado antes de que se publique.

Y como está descontado y va a ser malo lo utilizarán para meter miedo y bajar todo lo que puedan, en cuanto haya pánico nos daremos la vuelta en un día de esos de locos.

Y yo conseguiré pillar repsoles a 13 y los pajaritos cantan...


----------



## Condor (19 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hace tiempo creia que ese analista era usted..., sin acritud...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veo que era hace tiempo, quiere decir que ya se ha dado cuenta usted solo de que no es así; También sabe que yo nunca he hablado de cuatro miles, sino de ochomiles luchadores (en su tiempo) y de 7800 que es en dónde estamos.

Se ve que sus creencias han sido en base a supuestos, no a lo que yo he escrito.


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Veo que era hace tiempo, quiere decir que ya se ha dado cuenta usted solo de que no es así; También sabe que yo nunca he hablado de cuatro miles, sino de ochomiles luchadores (en su tiempo) y de 7800 que es en dónde estamos.
> 
> Se ve que sus creencias han sido en base a supuestos, no a lo que yo he escrito.




Le decia a mulder... :


Por cierto... vengo de hablar con éste...







Saludos


----------



## Condor (19 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Le decia a mulder... :
> 
> 
> Por cierto... vengo de hablar con éste...
> ...



Y de que han hablado? si se puede saber. 

Además de este quien más estaba?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Feb 2009)

Estaban el analisto de la foto,el juanluis de los cuatromil y el bujarra de la bola.


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Y de que han hablado? si se puede saber.




*VENDE TONUEL... xD... *:


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

Me marcho confiado que los USA mañana nos echaran un mano.... y me encuentro con este bonito cierre.... parece que desean que la gente de la main street, vea que los ricos tambien sufren.

No hay subidas consolidadas, como esto continue igual, nos vamos a 7000 la prox semana.

Sobre repsoles a 13,00€ veo la posibilidad de buscarlos a 11,00€ si continuamos descendiendo, hace unas semanas los 12,91€ de ayer, eran impensables


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Estaban el analisto de la foto,el juanluis de los cuatromil y el bujarra de la bola.




No me jodas que no sabes quien es el de la foto... :


Es el gran Juanluis joder... el que vaticinó los 17000... 




Por cierto... voy a editarme la firma... 




Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me marcho confiado que los USA mañana nos echaran un mano.... y me encuentro con este bonito cierre.... parece que desean que la gente de la main street, vea que los ricos tambien sufren.
> 
> No hay subidas consolidadas, como esto continue igual, nos vamos a 7000 la prox semana.
> 
> Sobre repsoles a 13,00€ veo la posibilidad de buscarlos a 11,00€ si continuamos descendiendo, hace unas semanas los 12,91€ de ayer, eran impensables



Mi hermano, sin tener ni idea de bolsa, me dijo hace 6 meses mirando la cotización de Repsol: "no sé para qué miras tanto eso, compra cuando esté a 12 y ya".

Al final va a tener razón. 

El mínimo intradía de octubre creo que fueron 12,56. Le cuesta mucho bajar de 13 y creo que, entre sacyr manipulando y lo fuerte que parece el soporte de 12€, comprar a 12 ya va a ser difícil.

Mañana estaré atento a Repsol y sobre todo a Grifols a ver si le meten un bajón a primera hora.


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2009)

GRIFOLS, es muy manipulable, hace unas semanas... en la apertura, hicieron un barrido de stops brutal.... por unos segundos estuvo a -10,00% luego recuperó.

Yo compré en 11,xx y vendí ... no me gusta demasiado.

Repsol, es buena compra siempre que ibex no pierda los 7000, porque está claro que todas las acciones se van a devaluar... igual dará comprar repsol ... que telefonica.

Es muy peligroso comprar con vistas a medio plazo.... viendo como está el panorama... mejor tradear en intradía o como mucho un par de días!


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/apjYyxm8etk&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/apjYyxm8etk&hl=es&fs=1" ****="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

repsol


----------



## chollero (20 Feb 2009)

YouTube - Johannes Kreidler - Charts Music - Songsmith fed with Stock Charts

nos vamos al guano blues band


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No me jodas que no sabes quien es el de la foto... :
> 
> 
> Es el gran Juanluis joder... el que vaticinó los 17000...
> ...



Que grande eres


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Es el gran Juanluis joder... el que vaticinó los 17000...




Siiii ya recuerdo,este es el analisto que decia que a finales de 2008 estariamos en los 17000 en el Ibex jajajajaja

No creo que sea el pepeluis o quien sea que postea en el hilo que esta dando por el culo con los 4000,o es el mismo pajaro????


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

yo estuve el dia que el nikkei se moria....7450.... -100 puntos a las 3 A.M.
la noche que se caia todo..... la noche que los futuros del ibex marcaban 7740..... el dow 7410








a ver mañana como queda esto.... horas brujas



buenas noches a todos,


----------



## sopelmar (20 Feb 2009)

pues yo mañana tengo una partida de poker con florentino el compra paquetesde millones de acciones de la electrica y yo intentare colarle mis titulos, meconformo con que me las pague a 5,72


----------



## Carolus Rex (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo estuve el dia que el nikkei se moria....7450.... -100 puntos a las 3 A.M.
> la noche que se caia todo..... la noche que los futuros del ibex marcaban 7740..... el dow 7410
> 
> a ver mañana como queda esto.... horas brujas
> ...




Yo también estuve... pero a las 5 AM

Y el N225 y futuros *p´abajooo*.


----------



## Starkiller (20 Feb 2009)

Y a una hora de cerrar, el Nikkei perdiendo 144 pts, casi un 2%.

No pinta bien hoy, no.


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Buenos días.


*NIKKEI -1,9%*


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

No me cuadra la bajada de las bolsas con la subida brutal del petroleo.....

Estan haciendo sangre los leoncios....


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

Don pepito,

Ayer te leí que daban resultados endesa, y creo que no.
Todavia no hay fecha.

Por cierto, se deben reunir antes de Marzo la junta directiva de Endesa, ya que los blindajes de los directivos finalizan el 1 de Marzo......

..... y sin los blindajes a cobrar 45 días por año trabajado....


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

tengo miedo
el SP está en 771


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2009)

A los buenos días!



Hagen dijo:


> No me cuadra la bajada de las bolsas con la subida brutal del petroleo.....
> 
> Estan haciendo sangre los leoncios....




A mi lo que no me cuadra en absoluto es la falta total de volatilidad con un momento de mínimos del mercado. Deberíamos caer mucho más fuerte en diario pero están saliendo velas muy pequeñas para que esto pueda ser considerado un mercado bajista, de los auténticos.

El volumen no está acompañando las bajadas y, salvo algún día aislado (y creo que tampoco), nunca caemos el 5% diario o más que sería lo normal en estos casos.

Hoy tenemos los gaps muy arriba, si vamos a cerrarlos acabaremos en verde al final.


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> tengo miedo
> el SP está en 771




Yo no... he puesto las órdenes de venta a las siete de la mañana... 



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> tengo miedo
> el SP está en 771




Vamos chamaleon, 

Que tu eres de los rebotistas, creo que junto a Kujire....

E-mini S&P Mar 2009 772.5 -7


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Vamos chamaleon,
> 
> Que tu eres de los rebotistas, creo que junto a Kujire....
> 
> E-mini S&P Mar 2009 772.5 -7



si, a mi no me cuadra que bajemos
pero si empezamos la mañana por debajo de soportes entonces me acojono

y sabeis que no me ando con tonterías...


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

A ver si podemos comprar algo en mínimos del dia... :




Saludos


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mulder,

Las bolsas caen de esa manera, porque nadie se atreve a entrar, de esa manera se estan desangrando, pero ojo, cuando se de la primera subida con fuerza, la gente va a meter papelon. Ya que las gacelas estan el liquidez.

Tonuel esta dentro porque es Mano Dura...no llega a ser fuerte, que le acojonais, vaya noche que le habeis hecho pasar....


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Tonuel esta dentro porque es Mano Dura...no llega a ser fuerte, que le acojonais, vaya noche que le habeis hecho pasar....




He dormido a pierna suelta gracias... los futuros y las plusvalias son mis hamijos... 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Mulder,
> 
> Las bolsas caen de esa manera, porque nadie se atreve a entrar, de esa manera se estan desangrando, pero ojo, cuando se de la primera subida con fuerza, la gente va a meter papelon. Ya que las gacelas estan el liquidez.
> 
> Tonuel esta dentro porque es Mano Dura...no llega a ser fuerte, que le acojonais, vaya noche que le habeis hecho pasar....




Si no hubiera dinero en el mercado estaríamos en el cero absoluto, dinero aun hay y el que no lo ha retirado aun es porque ya no espera que se baje mucho más. De lo contrario los que quedan irían retirando fondos y tendríamos volatilidad a raudales.

Y hablando de fondos, me da a mi que esta 'voladura controlada' está respondiendo a retiro masivo de dinero, pero al ser los fondos quienes han de retirarlo y no los particulares se vende poco a poco, el próximo repunte va a ser para que estos fondos vendan a mansalva lo que tienen en el mercado. En ese momento veremos volatilidad.

pd: ayer hicimos nuevos mínimos con la volatilidad más baja de toda la semana.


----------



## comparto-piso (20 Feb 2009)

pues yo espero una caidita medianamente fuerte para entrar. a ver si hoy me atrevo


----------



## furia angelical (20 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Mulder,
> 
> Las bolsas caen de esa manera, porque nadie se atreve a entrar, de esa manera se estan desangrando, pero ojo, cuando se de la primera subida con fuerza, la gente va a meter papelon. Ya que las gacelas estan el liquidez



Si la gente metiese papelón... ¿No crees que seguiría bajando?


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> pues yo espero una caidita medianamente fuerte para entrar. a ver si hoy me atrevo





Hoy con suerte tenemos de todo... guano a mansalva y dobles plusvalias... 



Saludos


----------



## Riviera (20 Feb 2009)

Pues de momento lo que yo tengo es los huevos por corbata


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> pues yo espero una caidita medianamente fuerte para entrar. a ver si hoy me atrevo



perdiendo los 7700 nos vamos a tirar cayendo una semana entera

REP ha pasado de 13,46 a 13,30 ahora mismo

obviamente, si perdemos los 7700 nos vamos todos al guano
si no perdemos soporte repsol se pone hoy mismo en 13,75


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2009)

Más cosas, aparte de petroleo subiendo muy fuerte, como ha dicho Chameleon, tenemos al futuro del bund bajando muy fuerte también. En estas circunstancias las bolsas deberían subir, aunque puede que todo este dinero se esté metiendo en oro ahora mismo.


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

furia angelical dijo:


> Si la gente metiese papelón... ¿No crees que seguiría bajando?



A lo mejor no ha sido la mejor expresion "papelon", si hay subida, las gacelas se meteran a destiempo.


----------



## Dolmen (20 Feb 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> pues yo espero una caidita medianamente fuerte para entrar. a ver si hoy me atrevo



Yo estoy igual, pero pensando en bastante cantidad y en dejarlas dormir. ¿Valdrá la pena entrar ya (SP 750) para el largo plazo?
Solo grandes valores europeos.
En realidad, quizá solo EON.


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

vamos a pasarnos toda la mañana luchando en el soporte

esto no acaba hasta que se sepa que hacen los americanos


----------



## aterriza como puedas (20 Feb 2009)

Yo no sé si el crudo sube, baja o se volatiliza pero Cárpatos dice:



Cárpatos dijo:


> 8:34:32 h. *Crudo*
> 
> Baja -2,28% a 38,58$ en el vencimiento de marzo.
> 
> Baja -2,34% a 39,24$ en el vencimiento de abril. A partir de hoy es el contrato frontal.


----------



## comparto-piso (20 Feb 2009)

La CNMV suspende de negociación los títulos de Metrovacesa

que puede ser?


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

Mulder, ¿qué soportes te salen?
a mi el ibex en 7725, dow 7400, dax 4100, SP 778

REPSOL 12,87 !!!!

Nos vamos a la mierda!!!!


----------



## comparto-piso (20 Feb 2009)

juer ya me entro la orden. Compradas bbva a 6,01


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Adiós a las plusvalias... 


Santander 

compradas a 5,09
vendidas a 5,07


BBVA

compradas a 6,05
vendidas a 6,01



Saludos


----------



## Tuerto (20 Feb 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> La CNMV suspende de negociación los títulos de Metrovacesa
> 
> que puede ser?



El control esta pasando a los Bancos.

Saludos.


----------



## comparto-piso (20 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Adiós a las plusvalias...
> 
> 
> Santander
> ...




a lo mejor fui yo en compro tus bbva jeje


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> a lo mejor fui yo en compro tus bbva jeje



gracias...


----------



## dillei (20 Feb 2009)




----------



## comparto-piso (20 Feb 2009)

los futuros sobre el sp en 771 de nuevo

ahora 770


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

Aguantad firmes,

No rompais las lineas.......

Pero si yo estoy en liquidez y acciona subiendo!!!!


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Lo huelo... al ambiente se vuelve irrespirable... :



Saludos


----------



## Riviera (20 Feb 2009)

¡Tonuel,las del san te las ha comprado el mismo botin!


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> Mulder, ¿qué soportes te salen?
> a mi el ibex en 7725, dow 7400, dax 4100, SP 778
> 
> REPSOL 12,87 !!!!
> ...




No hay soportes, estamos en caida libre, pero ahora los calculo en diario.


----------



## dillei (20 Feb 2009)

¿Donde va el Popular?


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> ¡Tonuel,las del san te las ha comprado el mismo botin!




Ésto no quedará así cabrones... :




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

esto se desmorona
parece que azkuna y el resto de seismiles tenían razón

me han saltado los repsoles a 13,14
ahora 12,96, lucha por los 13


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

*escribiendo en sueños ........ ummmm ummmm*

Luego que no digan que no avisé a los que tenian Maphresitas ....


----------



## Bayne (20 Feb 2009)

Es muy raro, me juego un owned (que no la pasta) a que hay rebote, es demasiado evidente la caída (palabras de neófito total).


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Ya no tengo ni para la ensalada... pero al menos certificaré con ganas... 




Bayne dijo:


> Es muy raro, me juego un owned (que no la pasta) a que hay rebote, es demasiado evidente la caída (palabras de neófito total).




Métete y luego me lo cuentas... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2009)

Próximos soportes en diario de índices:

Stoxx: 2032
S&P: 758
Dow: 7523
Ibex: 7631


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Luego que no digan que no avisé a los que tenian Maphresitas ....



Kujire,

¿cual es tu vision, rebotista o bajista???

Gracias


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 9:15 -2,30%

7694 puntos



Saludos :


----------



## Tuerto (20 Feb 2009)

Los analistas temen que el Ibex caiga hasta los 6.500 puntos. ¿Por qué? :: Negocios.com.


----------



## Dolmen (20 Feb 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Es muy raro, me juego un owned (que no la pasta) a que hay rebote, es demasiado evidente la caída (palabras de neófito total).



Ya ves... a mí me huele a claudicación.
Demasiadas cosas: desplomes bancarios, más timos y retiradas masivas de fondos con sus cierres, el Este a punto de cascarla... y, sobre todo, se han acabado los cartuchos Obama.


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

alemania perdiendo casi el 2,5%

¿hay certificación para pérdida del 7700? 

se están gastando mucha pasta en sostener el IBEX
en REP las agencias se están dejando los cuartos para que no pierda los 13

que mal pinta


----------



## Riviera (20 Feb 2009)

Juro que de hoy no pasa,¡me corto el dedo ya!

De no haberla cagado ayer por la tarde hoy me ponia con el san las botas.El san lleva a estas horas una autocompra importante


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Es muy raro, me juego un owned (que no la pasta) a que hay rebote, es demasiado evidente la caída (palabras de neófito total).




Estamos en caida libre, lo cual quiere decir que nos vamos al guano sin más. Podría haber rebote o podríamos empezar a caer más fuerte. Cualquier cosa podría ocurrir.


----------



## furia angelical (20 Feb 2009)

Tuerto dijo:


> Los analistas temen que el Ibex caiga hasta los 6.500 puntos. ¿Por qué? :: Negocios.com.




Si solo fuese hasta los 6500...


----------



## Neumann (20 Feb 2009)

Que va chavales, si ya hemos tocado suelo, ahora va a rebotar y nos vamos a salir .............. eso decian en el 29 ¿no?


----------



## Tuerto (20 Feb 2009)

furia angelical dijo:


> Si solo fuese hasta los 6500...



Tal como estan las cosas es muy dificil acertar en el largo plazo, por lo que entiendo que los 6500 son a corto plazo.:


----------



## festivaldelhumor (20 Feb 2009)

buenos dias a todos....
vendidas las ultimas inditex que tenia con minusvalias ,estoy fuera del todo
parece que el chiringo se cae
¿hacemos una porra de cierre?


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

¿Puntos de entrada...? :


7500... 





Saludos


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2009)

Tuerto dijo:


> Tal como estan las cosas es muy dificil acertar en el largo plazo, por lo que entiendo que los 6500 son a corto plazo.:




¿como que es dificil? Pero si es evidente


----------



## dillei (20 Feb 2009)

... NUEVOS MÍNIMOS .... :


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

ya está, atravesados los 7700

a ver cuando empiezan los fondos a sacar pasta, eso si que lo vamos a notar


----------



## Deudor (20 Feb 2009)

Veo que no me voy a poder resistir con el POP hoy...


----------



## Tuerto (20 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿como que es dificil? Pero si es evidente



De ilusiones también se vive, yo estoy cagao. 

Saab se declara en suspensión de pagos.

Cómo lo veis? :


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2009)

¿saben que creo que ocurre? El vencimiento de futuros es más abajo, los leoncios están apostando por bajadas fuertes. Igual que durante las subidas se apostaba por subidas fuertes.

El otro día mirando las opciones vi que los put se concentraban en el 2000 del Stoxx ¿donde tendrán que llevar al Stoxx entonces?

Los call están concentrados en 2400 y 2500.
Los put están concentrado en 2000 y 2100.

Ténganlo en cuenta.


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

*escribiendo en sueños ........ ummmm ummmm*



Hagen dijo:


> Kujire,
> 
> ¿cual es tu vision, rebotista o bajista???
> 
> Gracias



No ha cambiado el escenario. Como ves no hay grandes bajadas de los índices, son más laterales que de descalabro.

De momento y hasta ayer:

1.- El S&P no ha roto mímimos de Noviembre

2.- Sólo 16 empresas rompieron míminos

3.- Los volúmenes son inferiores a la media

Como dije ayer los Alemanes tienen la culpa, no saben encajar, están muy de berrinche y no tiran a todos hacia abajo. Claro por aki las cosas están feas y la sensación de inseguridad de Tim manos largas hace que todo plan o mejora, ya sea de las hipotecas o de estímulo, se vea como un castillo en el aire. Todo parece indicar que los US están más preocupados de los que pase en unos meses que lo que pase ahora y quieren ganar tiempo sin desperdiciar balas. Gob muy inexperto o saben algo que no cuentan ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo estuve el dia que el nikkei se moria....7450.... -100 puntos a las 3 A.M.
> la noche que se caia todo..... la noche que los futuros del ibex marcaban 7740..... el dow 7410
> 
> 
> ...






joder, no podia aguantarme en la cama, ya dormiré mañana o pasado.....

"estando fuera al 100% mode"

"waiting SAN 3,5 mode"

en cuanto el SAN pierda los 5 y dejen de meterle pasta, esto se acabó
futuros dow 7370


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> No ha cambiado el escenario. Como ves no hay grandes bajadas de los índices, son más laterales que de descalabro.
> 
> De momento y hasta ayer:
> 
> ...




Efectivamente, yo creo que estamos bajando de cara a vencimiento, a los leoncios se les debió ir la mano apostando por bajadas.


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

¿Quien se mete junto a tonuel...? 




Saludos


----------



## El río de la vida (20 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿puntos De Entrada...? :
> 
> 
> 7500... :d
> ...





4.000  



oo


----------



## Dolmen (20 Feb 2009)

*Todos los datos están saliendo malos*

Serenity markets

Alemania

Manufacturas sube de 32 a 32,2 peor de lo esperado.

Servicios baja de 45,2 a 41,6 mucho peor de lo esperado.

Indicador de empleo baja al peor nivel desde 2003




Saab se declara en suspensión de pagos.




IPC de Francia baja 0,4 % hasta interanual del +0,8% que era lo esperado.

Clima de negocios de Francia baja de 73 a 68, peor de lo esperado.

PMI de manufacturas de Francia baja de 37,9 a 32,3, mucho peor de lo esperado. Se servicios baja de 42,6 a 40,1 mucho peor de lo esperado.


----------



## Deudor (20 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Quien se mete junto a tonuel...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al POP pero no se cuando.


----------



## Condor (20 Feb 2009)

date prisa de meterte en el POP ahora, no vaya a ser que para cuando quieras entrar ya no exista


----------



## Condor (20 Feb 2009)

Vamos a esos 7650 !!!!! Te quiero verr


----------



## Deudor (20 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> date prisa de meterte en el POP ahora, no vaya a ser que para cuando quieras entrar ya no exista



Compraré POP y venderé BBVA.


----------



## Tuerto (20 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> date prisa de meterte en el POP ahora, no vaya a ser que para cuando quieras entrar ya no exista



Pero.... si la caida se acelera. :


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

toda la peña que esta comprando SAN al borde, en 5, para qué lo hace?


----------



## Condor (20 Feb 2009)

Tu de pillar ironías no estás muy puesto eh?


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

de laterales nada
si hoy siguieramos a niveles de ayer pase, pero los americanos y luego los japos lo han dejado claro

meterse ahora es un suicidio, ahora están aguantando los valores a base de perder pasta, en breve dejarán de hacerlo


----------



## Neumann (20 Feb 2009)

Tuerto dijo:


> De ilusiones también se vive, yo estoy cagao.
> 
> Saab se declara en suspensión de pagos.
> 
> Cómo lo veis? :



Es una filial de GM así que, nos indica que están empezando a deshacerse del lastre.


----------



## Tuerto (20 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Tu de pillar ironías no estás muy puesto eh?



Es la razón por la que no posteo mucho, cuando las pillo es tarde.


----------



## El río de la vida (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> toda la peña que esta comprando SAN al borde, en 5, para qué lo hace?




Para ganar dinero si lo sujetan por encima.


Los grandes abren cortos, eso debería ser suficiente para no esperar milagros.


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Vamos hamijos... un poco más y me meto... quiero ver esos 6000... :




Saludos


----------



## Condor (20 Feb 2009)

Yeah!!!, por eso el nivel era 7650, pero si no se ha conseguido no importa, ya se dará hoy. En todo caso pasamos a luchar por los 7700. Que tiempos aquellos en los que la lucha era por el 8200. 

Hablando de Saab, que más lastre quiere GM que ellos mismos y su plan de pensiones


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

bbva a 3 cts de caer


----------



## dillei (20 Feb 2009)

Dioooooos se hunde :


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Feb 2009)

Buenos días
Quiero sangre

Hoy...chuletoooon!!

Recuerdo a los foreros que estamos ante un crack bursatil.

Tardaremos un tiempo en rebotar

Las compras al final de la caída,no al principio.

Saludos


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

ala azkuna has ganado, ¿estás contento? 

IBEX 7670 

empecemos a pensar hasta dónde llega todo esto


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

pues claro que se hunde, chaval! porque crees que me he levantado?


----------



## chollero (20 Feb 2009)

alguien sabe que hay debajo del guano?


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2009)

Opciones MiniIbex (no sabía que existían  ):

Call: 7500
Put: 8500

Me lo expliquen :


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

7666, un semi suelo son los 7200, no?


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

*un dato, el ORO está a 2% de 1000 dolares, con el dolar subiendo frente al euro*


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

chollero dijo:


> alguien sabe que hay debajo del guano?



prestamos subprimes


----------



## El río de la vida (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 7666, un semi suelo son los 7200, no?





Ya veo yo el suelo ahí.


----------



## Ghell (20 Feb 2009)

DJ
En feb 19: 7.465,95 -89,68 (1,19%)

Nikkei.
En feb 20: 7.416,38 -141,27 (1,87%)

Ibex:
09:41: 7.664,30 -211,60 (2,69%) 


¿A eso le llamáis movimientos laterales? :S


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2009)

A Saab no la salvan ¿eh?

Si practicáramos el capitalismo de verdad, el de dejar caer al ineficiente, otro gallo nos cantaría ahora.

Pero sigamos inyectándole morfina a la vena de los enfermos.


----------



## Neumann (20 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Las compras al final de la caída,no al principio.
> 
> Saludos



¿Y eso cuando es....?


----------



## Jucari (20 Feb 2009)

Alas Buneos días!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Palomitas Tonuel!!!!!!!....

Por cierto en una entrevista a SNB hace unos días en RAC1 pronosticaba el IBEX EN 4000......


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Feb 2009)

Futuros usa:
DJI 7359
SP 767

A la apertura podemos batir el 7392 intradía en usa


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Alas Buneos días!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Palomitas Tonuel!!!!!!!....
> 
> Por cierto en una entrevista a SNB hace unos días en RAC1 pronosticaba el IBEX EN 4000......




¿para hoy?


----------



## El río de la vida (20 Feb 2009)

Los molinos de viento parece que hoy no convencen...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Feb 2009)

Jodeeeeeeeeer
Dentro con todo el equipo,para malvender las acciones se las doy al banco


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

No se que pensais... pero los soportes de SAN y BBVA parecen roca granítica... :o



Saludos


----------



## El río de la vida (20 Feb 2009)

Los inversores huyen de Europa, ¿se pulverizarán los mínimos?

Europa se prepara para una nueva jornada de sufrimiento. Las fuertes ventas de ayer en Wall Street, que se asomó a mínimos de seis años, ha vuelto a provocar la estampida de los inversores. La pregunta que queda ahora en el aire es si los indicadores conseguirán aguantar los mínimos de octubre y noviembre y a partir de ahí iniciar el rebote o si, por el contrario, pulverizarán estos soportes y continuarán cayendo.

En España, el Ibex 35 acelera la caída. El selectivo español supera el 2% de caída y marca mínimos intradía por debajo de los 7.700 puntos. La bolsa española cae arrastrada por el sector financiero. Precisamente ayer los bancos sufrieron un duro revés en Estados Unidos. BBVA cae por encima del 3,5%, mientras que Santander se deja un 2,7%. Fuertes recortes también para la banca mediana. Banco Popular se deja más del 5%. La entidad que preside Ángel Ron es uno de los valores más castigados esta semana. Desde el lunes, sus acciones pierden más del 20%. Banco Sabadell supera el 4% de caída mientras que Banesto y Bankinter se deja un 35 y un 2,2%, respectivamente.

En el resto de Europa, las caídas también superan el 2%, aunque los indicadores resisten todavía por encima de los mínimos anuales. El Dax pierde un 2,4%, mientras que el Cac 40 y el FTSE 100 se dejan un 2,5% y un 2,2%, respectivamente. Los recortes en el Stoxx 50 rozan el 2,6%. Las acciones de la aseguradora AXA se hunden un 12,4%, mientras que las de la minera Anglo American retroceden más del 10% después de anunciar que ha suspendido su dividendo por la caída de los ingresos. Entre los bancos, castigo del 9,4% para UBS y del 7% para ING Groep y Credit Suisse. La banca europea cae a plomo.

De vuelta a la bolsa española, también sufren los grupos de comunicación. Prisa cae con fuerza un 6%, mientras que Antena 3 se deja un 3%. Las acciones de la compañía han estado suspendidas unos minutos por alta volatilidad, cuando se desplomaban un 7%. Otro de los valores el Mercado Continuo suspendidos por esta misma razón es Española del Zinc cuando caída más del 12%.

"Los inversores están deshaciendo posiciones a corto en la bolsa, especialmente entre los valores financieros", comenta un analista a Dow Jones Newswires. "Estamos viendo cómo se están poniendo a prueba importantes soportes sin apenas mirar a los fundamentales", añade.

Entre los pesos pesados de la bolsa española, destaca también la caída del 3,8% de Repsol YPF, mientras que Iberdrola recorta más del 2%. Las acciones de Telefónica se dejan un 1,7%. Sólo BME se desmarca con avances superiores al 1% tras presentar sus resultados.

La fuerte recogida de beneficios vivida ayer al otro lado del Atlántico se ha traducido en importantes recortes en las bolsas asiáticas, donde el Nikkei ha rozado una pérdida del 2%. "No hay nada de optimismo antes del fin de semana. Todavía no hay ninguna evidencia de que las piezas del dominó hayan dejado de caer". El pesimismo es generalizado en toda Europa.

"Desde el punto de vista técnico nos encontramos en la coyuntura más importante de la última década. Tanto el Dow Jones como el S&P 500 se encuentran en soportes que coinciden con el punto más bajo del mercado del crash tecnológico de 2003", comenta otro operador.

Para Juan Fernández-Figares, director de análisis de Link Securities, existe otro factor que está pesando como una losa sobre los mercados europeos. "La posible inminente “quiebra” de algunos países del Este de Europa –en concreto de Rumanía y Hungría- también va a pesar en los mercados europeos y en el euro, pudiendo precipitar los acontecimientos. En nuestra opinión, únicamente una solución coherente y expeditiva
para el rescate del sector bancario occidental podría evitar nuevas caídas en los mercados".


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Ya lo advertimos ayer.... VENDER para recomprar...

He estado de compras... REPSOL 12,88 GAMESAS 11,72 MAPFRE 1,90


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

ellos van a decidir junto con TEF








ojo! no está todo perdido, los 7700 es "EL SOPORTE" debe luchar mas aun


----------



## El río de la vida (20 Feb 2009)

Pues según la teoría de opinión contraria, vamos a hacer la contra a cotizalia y a ponerse largos


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya lo advertimos ayer.... VENDER para recomprar...
> 
> He estado de compras... REPSOL 12,88 GAMESAS 11,72 MAPFRE 1,90




olé tus huevos... espero que los conserves... 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Feb 2009)

Voy a cambiar las acciones por onzas de oro y latas a atun.
joder como sube el oro!!!


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

Los días tienen 24 horas, de momento la caída es controlada, no hay pánico salvo por pocos valores que están tocados, los demás no están rompiendo mínimos, 

(...y Repsol es una mala apuesta, su caída en facturación va a ser grande, y por cierto se le acaba el invierno .... y no deja de ser una gasolinera, tarde o temprano la ajustarán)

Santander, Telefónica e Iberdrola están manteniendo el tipo.

Hay que amputar algunos valores del índice, tienen cangrena y desde Moncloa lo saben, el Popular es el primero, pero el Sabadell ... leva a la zaga


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Esto es pequeño barrido... -modo dentro-

Reclutamiento de sangre nueva... STOPS y lagartos fuera!


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

hasta los 7500 del ibex yo no veo nada


----------



## El río de la vida (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ellos van a decidir junto con TEF




¿Cuando tenemos vencimientos (hora bruja)?


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Feb 2009)

Tef -1,94%

Llevo un apalancamiento 9,853.
Slurpp!!


----------



## pepeton (20 Feb 2009)

Una cosilla....12,50 EUR es el valor que no puede ser superado de ninguna de las maneras por REPSOL, porque eso seria muy malo para SACYR y claro, no puede suceder. ¿me equivoco?


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Tonuel... estamos de rebajas... aprovecha que se agotan!

Ayer tendrías que haber vendido... confianza ciega....


----------



## Riviera (20 Feb 2009)

El río de la vida dijo:


> Pues según la teoría de opinión contraria, vamos a hacer la contra a cotizalia y a ponerse largos



Deberiamos hacer un pacto.Cuando las dos corrientes floriles,alcistas y bajistas,se pongan de acuerdo como en esta mañana es claro sintoma de que andamos equivocados.Seamos humildes,hamijos


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Prepara munición... SAN va a por los 5,00€ ahora 5,03!


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... estamos de rebajas... aprovecha que se agotan!
> 
> Ayer tendrías que haber vendido... confianza ciega....




Dentro de SAN a 5,04€... :


Hasta el 2010 no veremos la gran torta... tonuel dixit... :o





Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (20 Feb 2009)

Santanderrrrrrrr
que ganitas le tenia de verle agachar la testuz
!que le soporte la cotizacion su p.....a madre!
le quiero a 4,5 
que pena no poder abrir cortos hasta el martes no tengo operativa la cuenta y ya se habra acabado la fieshhhhta


----------



## otropepito (20 Feb 2009)

pepeton dijo:


> Una cosilla....12,50 EUR es el valor que no puede ser superado de ninguna de las maneras por REPSOL, porque eso seria muy malo para SACYR y claro, no puede suceder. ¿me equivoco?



Es correcto. Si esto sucediera, podríamos aventurar cualquier futuro apocalíptico.

A cuidarse.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Feb 2009)

Me estan violando a Mapfre!!!!
Me oy a quedar con estas de faraon como con las gas natural,me veo cobrando dividendos....


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

bueno, son las 10, hemos pasado la primera oleada de ventas, ahora toca mirar como está la cosa...



CHAMALEON tiene razon es 7500, no sé porque se me ha quedado los 7200... perder esos 7500, eso es lo malo, realmente, por mucho que nos vendan la moto

esos 7500 coinciden con los 4000 exactos del DAX


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Yo entre con la orden en 1.90€ mapfre ha tocado su minimo.


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Enagás dará un dividendo complementario de 0,39 euros


La empresa lo pagaría el 2 de julio. La compañía gestora de la infraestructura de gas en España ya pagó el 12 de enero un dividendo de 0,26 euros por acción con cargo a los resultados de 2008. El dividendo total -0,650641 euros por acción- sumára unos 155,3 millones, el 60,7% de su beneficio.


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me estan violando a Mapfre!!!!
> Me oy a quedar con estas de faraon como con las gas natural,me veo cobrando dividendos....



No te pongas nervioso ahora, .... aunque debiste haber vendido ayer(aunque con pequeñas minusvalías) ... para poder recomprar hoy más barato, tienes que aparcar los sentimientos fuera, *aki no se hacen prisioneros*. Es duro pero así se aprende.


----------



## pepeton (20 Feb 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Es correcto. Si esto sucediera, podríamos aventurar cualquier futuro apocalíptico.
> 
> A cuidarse.




 Pues REPSOL 12,87 -4,38% 

Sacyr, Sacyr.....

¿Como era eso de los cerdos y San Martin? jeje


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Menudo muro tiene mi hamijo Botín en los 5,03€... 


Sigue así Emilio... que ahora voy a recuperar lo perdido... :




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

joder prisa parece una mierda pinchada en un palo GRAFICAMENTE


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Pronto impartiremos un curso "GACELAS vs LEONCIOS" XD


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

Yo creo que tienen que acabar prohibiendo los cortos un mes o asi, despues de ver lo del BBVA y POP, seguro que presionan a la CNMV en plan: "joooooo, al botines le dejais hacr tooooodoooooooooo"


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Si, mucha FE, TONUEL... recuerdo lo mismo cuando llegamos a los 4,68€ ... FALCONE y sus aliados, tiene maquinaria nueva... van a demoler ese murillo de 4,68!!!


----------



## Riviera (20 Feb 2009)

Ggggggggggggg


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Si, mucha FE, TONUEL... recuerdo lo mismo cuando llegamos a los 4,68€ ... FALCONE y sus aliados, tiene maquinaria nueva... van a demoler ese murillo de 4,68!!!


----------



## sopelmar (20 Feb 2009)

que me e perdido como va la bolsa 
joder 7666 , eso no es bueno no 
yo que venia esta mañana con ganas de colocar mis iberdrolas a florentino 

gracias a mulder y vbenditaliquidez por sus sabios consejos de ayer sobre la ampliacionde avanzit


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

pues nada, hasta acercarnos a un soporte no m uevo ficha

azkuna, 7200 es en el dow


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

Yo creo que tienen que acabar prohibiendo los cortos un mes o asi, despues de ver lo del BBVA y POP, seguro que presionan a la CNMV en plan: "joooooo, al botines le dejais hacr tooooodoooooooooo"


----------



## Riviera (20 Feb 2009)

Ggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> No te pongas nervioso ahora, .... aunque debiste haber vendido ayer(aunque con pequeñas minusvalías) ... para poder recomprar hoy más barato, tienes que aparcar los sentimientos fuera, *aki no se hacen prisioneros*. Es duro pero así se aprende.



Ayer no pude estar por la tarde ,cuando volvi a las 6 me encontre el percal...

Compre a 2,03 ya tendre que esperar :


----------



## Riviera (20 Feb 2009)

Gggggggggggggggggg


----------



## sopelmar (20 Feb 2009)

que me e perdido como va la bolsa 
joder 7666 , eso no es bueno no 
yo que venia esta mañana con ganas de colocar mis iberdrolas a florentino 

gracias a mulder y vbenditaliquidez por sus sabios consejos de ayer sobre la ampliacionde avanzit 
lo que se suele decir en estos casos antes que vender a estos precios que se lo quede el broker de ing


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Si, mucha FE, TONUEL... recuerdo lo mismo cuando llegamos a los 4,68€ ... FALCONE y sus aliados, tiene maquinaria nueva... van a demoler ese murillo de 4,68!!!


----------



## sopelmar (20 Feb 2009)

que me e perdido como va la bolsa 
joder 7666 , eso no es bueno no 
yo que venia esta mañana con ganas de colocar mis iberdrolas a florentino 

gracias a mulder y vbenditaliquidez por sus sabios consejos de ayer sobre la ampliacionde avanzit 
lo que se suele decir en estos casos antes que vender a estos precios que se lo quede el broker de ing


----------



## festivaldelhumor (20 Feb 2009)

esta bajada todavia es de pobres...
¿donde estan los -5% del año pasado?
¿donde esta el volumen?
¿cuando entrara el panico?


----------



## Riviera (20 Feb 2009)

Ggggggggggggggg


----------



## sopelmar (20 Feb 2009)

que me e perdido como va la bolsa 
joder 7666 , eso no es bueno no 
yo que venia esta mañana con ganas de colocar mis iberdrolas a florentino 

gracias a mulder y vbenditaliquidez por sus sabios consejos de ayer sobre la ampliacionde avanzit 
lo que se suele decir en estos casos antes que vender a estos precios que se lo quede el broker de ing


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> No te pongas nervioso ahora, .... aunque debiste haber vendido ayer(aunque con pequeñas minusvalías) ... para poder recomprar hoy más barato, tienes que aparcar los sentimientos fuera, *aki no se hacen prisioneros*. Es duro pero así se aprende.



Ayer no pude estar por la tarde ,cuando volvi a las 6 me encontre el percal...

Compre a 2,03 ya tendre que esperar :


----------



## sopelmar (20 Feb 2009)

que me e perdido como va la bolsa 
joder 7666 , eso no es bueno no 
yo que venia esta mañana con ganas de colocar mis iberdrolas a florentino 

gracias a mulder y vbenditaliquidez por sus sabios consejos de ayer sobre la ampliacionde avanzit 
lo que se suele decir en estos casos antes que vender a estos precios que se lo quede el broker de ing


----------



## Riviera (20 Feb 2009)

Voy a ganarme un "jowned" que ultimamente ando fino









¡PASAJEROS AL TREN CON DESTINO LAS 3 PM!


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

Yo creo que tienen que acabar prohibiendo los cortos un mes o asi, despues de ver lo del BBVA y POP, seguro que presionan a la CNMV en plan: "joooooo, al botines le dejais hacr tooooodoooooooooo"


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

azkuna, los 7200 son en el dow, más o menos

tiene un soporte que empieza en el 2004 y coincide con el de años ha


----------



## otropepito (20 Feb 2009)

Suposición: podemos suponer que los 7700 se han convertido en resistencia.

Pregunta: ¿cómo de robusta es esa resistencia?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Riviera (20 Feb 2009)

Coño,el dia de la marmota no paso ya


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> pues nada, hasta acercarnos a un soporte no m uevo ficha
> 
> azkuna, 7200 es en el dow




Ya sabes lo que dicen... :o



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

para que una resitencia caiga tiene que perder un 3% tirando de manual "juanluis"...

lo que digo de 7500 (4000 en dax) y 7200 como bien apunta chamaleon, tiene sentido


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Suposición: podemos suponer que los 7700 se han convertido en resistencia.
> 
> Pregunta: ¿cómo de robusta es esa resistencia?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Es "güena"


----------



## sopelmar (20 Feb 2009)

que me e perdido como va la bolsa 
joder 7666 , eso no es bueno no 
yo que venia esta mañana con ganas de colocar mis iberdrolas a florentino 

gracias a mulder y vbenditaliquidez por sus sabios consejos de ayer sobre la ampliacionde avanzit 
lo que se suele decir en estos casos antes que vender a estos precios que se lo quede el broker de ing


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Mierda por 2 céntimos... :

Pero bueno... dentro de BBVA a 5,99€... :

Sigo siendo accionista de los dos grandes bancos españoles... La semana que viene más... Ahora sólo espero que a Botín y a Gonzalez no se les acabe el dinero... 

SAN 5,04€
BBVA 5,99€



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

como ésta de güena:


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

¿Algo más...? Está baratooooo.... 


Falcone cabrón... :




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Feb 2009)

Joder azkuna,la soraya pepera es la antitesis de la lujuria


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2009)

Señores!

Yo hoy compraría a vencimiento, hasta ese momento van a estar tirándolo más. Habrá que ver que ocurre tras el vencimiento del Stoxx (12:00) y en el del Dax (13:00).

El Ibex vence a las 17:45 y es el último en cerrar la cuenta. Si vemos rebotes fuertes en esas horas justamente es que todo este 'bajismo' lo hacen para quedar bien en la foto de hoy.

edito: Creo que ahora vamos a ver el último tirón a la baja en el Stoxx, se huele.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Joder azkuna,la soraya pepera es la antitesis de la lujuria



como el soporte, no crea. que no es mi tipo ni de lejos...


carpatos:
Ventas al por menor +0,7%, mucho mejor de lo esperado, muy buen dato para la libra.




pestol:
El rebote desde el hundimiento que tuvo hace dos sesiones, en donde la vuelta fue fulgurante, terminó en las cercanías de la media de 200 a 15 minutos. El gap de apertura a la baja coloca el precio en el mínimo de dicho hundimiento, en el 12,91. En lo que lleva de sesión la pelea por no perder el nivel es gigantesca, pues los cierres de velas de 15 minutos están todos en ese nivel y por debajo sólo hay sombras largas. El RSI abre en la sobreventa directamente, el estocástico ya está en ella y el MACD se cruza a la baja, el volumen es muy alto. Baja -4,31% a 12,88.

ibertrola
Ayer se colocó por encima del canal bajista que le guía desde finales de enero. Pues bien, ha aguantado por encima y el gap a la baja de hoy deja su precio justo en la parte alta de dicho canal que aumenta su soporte gracias a la media de 200 a 15 minutos que está justo ahí, todo junto en los 5,50. El volumen es irregular y bajo por lo que hay que andarse con cuidado. Baja -1,95% a 5,54.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Feb 2009)

Estan comprando fuerte Endesas,algo tienen escondido...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Feb 2009)

El San y Repsol a punto de irse al sub-guano


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

jojojo arreón... vamos a por el -3%... :




Saludos


----------



## Riviera (20 Feb 2009)

Pues el señor Botin bueno no se si estara pero la interpretacion se le da la mar de bien.

Nominado a los oscar por:


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)




----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

San A 5,00€ Oferta!!!

MEGACOMPRA DE +4M ACCIONES!


----------



## dillei (20 Feb 2009)

Al Guano! ....


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> San A 5,00€ Oferta!!!




Cagüen todo... esos centimitos de menos eran unas jugosísimas plusvalias... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

SAN a 5,00 por eso ha sido, *de ilusiones TAMBIEN se vive:*


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

aqui poniendo velas a la patrona:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Feb 2009)

4,99 el san se hunde hamijos


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

No... todavía le queda un buen trecho.... CINTRA HUNDIMIENTO....


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> 4,99 el san se hunde hamijos





El SAN y el BBVA hasta el 2010 no se van a hundir... 



Saludos


----------



## Tuerto (20 Feb 2009)

Carpatos recomienda esperar fuera para todos los valores del IBEX.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

si os fijais bien se ve una lagrima asomar:







y aqui su amigo:


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

¿no te metes? 

Ahora si que es el momento... 


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

yo no

me descojono yo del grafico de invertia en tiempo real, fijense en la hora y valor:
Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones


----------



## Tuerto (20 Feb 2009)

Pues.. por lo que a mi respecta, va a ser que no.


----------



## wsleone (20 Feb 2009)

En SAN a 5,01 :o


----------



## Tuerto (20 Feb 2009)

OLE! tus huevos.


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> En SAN a 5,01 :o




:

No me jodas..., tu también tienes fe... :



Saludos


----------



## otropepito (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo no
> 
> me descojono yo del grafico de invertia en tiempo real, fijense en la hora y valor:
> Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones



A eso le llamo yo, un buen broker. Imposible fallar.


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Ya mismo le toma ventaja al BBVA.... los 4,90€ ya mismo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

si quieren entrar, entren en 4,90 hombre!! den ahi la orden...


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

ya se sabia hace 1 hora, pero bueno:

Ecuador amenaza con congelar los activos de Repsol si no paga sus deudas en tres días....12,74


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

hoy las aseguradoras lo petan AXA -13% Allianz -7% Aegon -5%


----------



## otropepito (20 Feb 2009)

SAN a 5,00 OHHH !!! Qué momento !!!


----------



## Tuerto (20 Feb 2009)

Al guano en 60 dias, BOA y Citi no vivirán para ver mayo:

Gone in 60 Days: Citi and Bank of America Won't Live to See May | Charting Stocks


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

buen dato, Citi y BoA, pero es lo que venismo diciendo, que son los 2 que pagan el pato

y MS-JPM-GS se frotan


----------



## festivaldelhumor (20 Feb 2009)

Abogaaaaaaaadoooooooooo


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

4,98... veis? poned 4,90


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Hoy es un día irrepetible.... NUEVOS SOPORTES ventilados... etc.....


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy es un día irrepetible.... NUEVOS SOPORTES ventilados... etc.....




Estoy flipando... :




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2009)

Ya estamos en la última hora para el vencimiento de las opciones del Stoxx, vamos a ver que pasa, el limite guanero está en 2035 de momento.


----------



## Tuerto (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 4,98... veis? poned 4,90



Y yo que las compraria a 4,50. Alguna alma caritativa que me las venda, o será suficiente con esperar...


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Hay poca pasta en circulación ahora mismo.... no quieren vender!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

4,90 recuerdo que es el valor MMINIMO DEL SAN, que es el que "rules"

lo marco el famoso 20N



goteo: 4,97


----------



## Jose (20 Feb 2009)

para los que siguen el IBEX35:

Por volumen escaso y número de posiciones cortas .
En 10 sesiones Ibex a 6800.

saludos;


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

No llegamos al 4,68€ ahhhhh!!! eso fue en intradía... ese mismo día el 20N!


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

4,68? yo no tengo ese dato... puede ponerme algo?


yo les pongo esto:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 4,98... veis? poned 4,90



Esta claro que el SAN llega al 4,90 que es el minimo de 2008,ya veremos si lo traspasa.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

Dax -3,28%


Ubs -17%


----------



## jacksand (20 Feb 2009)

ING se va al guano otra vez? Y ahora quien lo va a nacionalizar?
INGA.AS	
ING GROEP
10:56 4,09 €	Down 0,5210	Down 11,30%


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Feb 2009)

Tonuel, saca a la luz el sello ISO para los grandes momentos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Feb 2009)

Sobre lo de ing tengo una cuenta naranja,en el caso de que petara se que se acojo al fondo de reserva de depositos holandes,si compras acciones con el broker naranja de ing si peta ing groep tendrias que reclamar la pasta al estado holandes,que pasaria con las acciones???


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tonuel, saca a la luz el sello ISO para los grandes momentos




Tonuel ya no hace certificaciones, ahora es 'insider'


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Tengo que buscarlo....


----------



## javso (20 Feb 2009)

Buffff, el día del guano ha llegado. Acabo de ver las cotizaciones y estoy flipando. 

Lo que más me sorprende es lo de Repsol. Menudo ostión.


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tonuel, saca a la luz el sello ISO para los grandes momentos





lo tengo calentito... al cierre lo saco... 


si los vencimientos lo permiten claro...


Saludos


----------



## crack (20 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya estamos en la última hora para el vencimiento de las opciones del Stoxx, vamos a ver que pasa, el limite guanero está en 2035 de momento.



Mulder, una preguntilla... se supone que con los vencimientos puede pasar también que estén maquillando la bajada y sea justo después cuando nos vayamos al carajo, ¿no?


----------



## jacksand (20 Feb 2009)

javso dijo:


> Buffff, el día del guano ha llegado. Acabo de ver las cotizaciones y estoy flipando.
> 
> Lo que más me sorprende es lo de Repsol. Menudo ostión.



No, el del gran batacazo es PRISA. Menos mal que no esta vivo papa Polanco para verlo ...


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tonuel ya no hace certificaciones, ahora es 'insider'





De eso nada... no estoy fuera porque es de pobres... 



Saludos


----------



## Bayne (20 Feb 2009)

Toda la semana he estado "entro, no entro, entro, no entro"...al final no entré y me alegro. ¿Quién dijo algo así como que lo más difícil era aguantarse fuera a la espera de entrar en el momento adecuado y que la avaricia nos hacía entrar antes de tiempo? Claro, que la clave es saber cuál es el momento adecuado.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Feb 2009)

Es del CAC40, pero comentaros que las acciones de Renault estan a 13 leuros. Hace poca mas de un año valian 120. Lo se por que mi pobre padre las tiene, aunque muchas las vendio antes. Las compró hace unos 15 años a muy "buen precio" con descuento como trabajador de la empresa a 26 euros. Pese a mi insistencia no las vendio a 100, ni a 80, ni a 60...Y encima a 20 me dijo que quería comprar más. Por lo menos hay me hizo caso.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Feb 2009)

Repsol en 12,70 de cabeza a los minimos de 2008 12,54
Yo tengo compradas a 13,20 pero si baja mas acumulare.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

Economía/Empresas.- Indra negocia con Abengoa la compra de su filial tecnológica Telvent. europapress.es


Economía/Motor.- El Gobierno sueco, dispuesto a avalar a Saab en su camino hacia la independencia. europapress.es


----------



## festivaldelhumor (20 Feb 2009)

http://<object width="353" height="132"><embed src="http://www.goear.com/files/external.swf?file=3b8e5e1" ****="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" quality="high" width="353" height="132"></embed></object>
7500 podeeeeemos


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

El popular y el Sabadell están restregándose por el guano... 




Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Feb 2009)

Elegí mal día para dejar de esnifar pegamento...

Parece que sí era posible pillar REP a 12,xx eh, donpepito? bien visto


----------



## dillei (20 Feb 2009)

Es más divertido y barato jugar a las apuestas deportivas y la ludopatía se calma igualmente


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Si, es que me ha llegado el kit adivinatorio hace unos días, todavía no controlo al 100% pero ya veo que voy por el buen camino. XD


----------



## visaul (20 Feb 2009)

No se si escuchaís a Antonio Saez del Castillo en Intereconomia pero hoy ha estado demoledor. No se poner el enlace, os pongo la web:

Noticias y análisis de economía, finanzas, bolsa, negocios, mercados y política económica - Intereconomia.com

Otro que habla del IBEX a 5300.


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2009)

crack dijo:


> Mulder, una preguntilla... se supone que con los vencimientos puede pasar también que estén maquillando la bajada y sea justo después cuando nos vayamos al carajo, ¿no?




Por supuesto que puede ser así. Pero bajadas sin volumen no son bajadas, da igual que maquillen o no.

Cuando la tendencia a largo plazo era alcista la semana siguiente a vencimiento bajábamos de lo lindo, yo creo que ahora va a suceder lo contrario porque estamos, precisamente, en tendencia bajista.


----------



## visaul (20 Feb 2009)

No se si escuchaís a Antonio Saez del Castillo en Intereconomia pero hoy ha estado demoledor. No se poner el enlace, os pongo la web:

Noticias y análisis de economía, finanzas, bolsa, negocios, mercados y política económica - Intereconomia.com

Otro que habla del IBEX a 5300.


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, es que me ha llegado el kit adivinatorio hace unos días, todavía no controlo al 100% pero ya veo que voy por el buen camino. XD




¿Es de estos? jo, yo también quiero uno!


----------



## Portador del Caos (20 Feb 2009)

dillei dijo:


> Es más divertido y barato jugar a las apuestas deportivas y la ludopatía se calma igualmente



Se puede hacer un hibrido de las dos cosas... hay webs de apuestas que permiten jugar a la bolsa con pequeñas cantidades.


----------



## jacksand (20 Feb 2009)

Nadie comenta ING?
Se esta llendo a la M.


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2009)

*OJO* ¡Stoxx rebotando a media hora del vencimiento!


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

ji ji ji:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-los-tejos-caja-guadalajara-por-escrito.html


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

Don Pepito, comparte con nosotr@s un poco de esa sabiduría.... dinos qué llevas puesto!!!


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

jejeje... esos vencimientos... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Hoy huele a rebote... el olor a GUANO... se está difuminando... veo un rayo de luz!!!! (de aquí a media hora) según observo en la bola!


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

Alemania niegan los rumores de que estuvieran preparando un bono que sirviera para ayudar a otros países de la UE en apuros....

Cheuvreux baja a Repsol de en la lista de valores preferidos a sobreponderar


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Lo de todos los días para trabajar... una tunica de terciopelo granate... XD


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lo de todos los días para trabajar... una tunica de terciopelo granate... XD




Claro, rojo oscuro, para ir acorde con los tiempos que corren...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lo de todos los días para trabajar... una tunica de terciopelo granate... XD


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

El máximo responsable
ejecutivo de Bank of New York Mellon Corp., Robert Kelly, dijo
que se opone a poner límites a las bonificaciones de los
banqueros porque podría hacer que dimitan ejecutivos de alto
rango.
Los límites a la paga discriminarían entre los bancos
locales y otras firmas financieras como bancos internacionales o
gestores de activos que no estarían cubiertas por la limitación,
dijo hoy Kelly en una entrevista en Dubai.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Feb 2009)

por cierto, ¿y el hilo del yuri?, aun no está


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

ACCIONA... me ha salido en rojo... no veo rebote a corto plazo... al menos cerrando sesion.... en cambio.. puede ver claramente a GAMESA con una subida proporcional a la bajada de estos días.


----------



## twetter (20 Feb 2009)

jacksand dijo:


> Nadie comenta ING?
> Se esta llendo a la M.



juas, lo llevas claro, en este foro ni me mientes a ING (si es para mal claro) 
saludos,
twetter


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

no es por nada pero REP está bajando con mucho volumen, más de lo normal y no son ni las 12

Volumen: 3.545.971 
Vol medio (3m): 7.534.590


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Están soltando... pero no lo veo a 12,50€


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

> Esto no parece tener fondo. Cuanto más mal están las cosas más emisiones se esperan y las estimaciones por los analistas de la deuda del estado no para crecer. Como ejemplo de cómo se llevan las manos a la cabeza muchos es lo que se va a meter en el mercado la semana que viene, 94.000 millones de dólares en una sóla semana. Este factor es tan importante que casi sólo se piensa en el hueco que hay que hace para *absorver *esas cantidades ya que en 15 días hay más y después muchos más... Algo que se piensa para poder sacar la parte positiva acerca de la capadicad del mercado para aceptar semejante inyección, y por lo tanto para ver que el estado tiene capacidad real de financiación, es que las rentabilidades deben bajar para poder hacer más atractiva su compra.
> 
> Ver cómo el sector financiero se desploma con Bank of America y Citigroup a la cabeza sin parar de moverse en cualquier sentido entre el 7% y el 14% da buena cuenta de la especulación a corto que sufren estos valores y de lo peligroso que es el sector en general. Los comentarios acerca de que la única salida es la nacionalización potencia más si cabe el que el estado necesita dinero para comprar y financiar compras. A todo esto se le añade que el sector del automóvil no acaba de tener los pies bien aferrados al suelo y por mucho que algún grande diga que no necesita del Estado, los analistas no lo acaban de ver claro, cosa que hace que se piense en despidos y en ayudas para sostenerlos, es decir, más dinero público, más emisiones.
> 
> ...





me llamareis loco, pero he dado una orden a ing con el dinero de ing a 4 euros, si sale mal, pues nada a correr y traspasar


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

cuidadín cuidadín, el berrinche gernano está pasando por momentos a cabreo, no entienden porqué tienen ellos que pagar el pato, ojo, ya sabeís que cuando se cabrean chillan mucho y no se les entiende ...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> no es por nada pero REP está bajando con mucho volumen, más de lo normal y no son ni las 12
> 
> Volumen: 3.545.971
> Vol medio (3m): 7.534.590




No te creas que hay tanto volumen.







Yo he comprado unas pocas a 12,72 a ver qué tal me va. :


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2009)

> Encuesta de sentimiento sobre el Ibex 35 [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La semana que viene rebotamos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

el VOL de repsol está un 25% por encima para estas horas no? no par el final del dia


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> el VOL de repsol está un 25% por encima para estas horas no? no par el final del dia




Joder, es verdad, que corto soy, comparando datos de cierre con los de ahora mismo claro que es poco volumen. 

A cierre de hoy sí que va a estar por encima de la media.


----------



## sicran (20 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La semana que viene rebotamos.



Pero si hace media hora decías que la semana que viene se desplomaba...

Yo pronostico que subirá, que bajará, o que variará ligeramente...Oye, y voy a tener razón eh, soy un experto XD.


----------



## shoah (20 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La semana que viene rebotamos.



Yo creía que íbamos a rebotar ayer...:


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La semana que viene rebotamos.




¿Que dia se pirará el Falcone...? 




Saludos


----------



## Riviera (20 Feb 2009)

Te ha entrado la orden de ing azkuna?


----------



## luisfernando (20 Feb 2009)

wala! que bonito dia nos espera, jaja esperemos que continue asin o mejor


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

4,06 de nuevo ING... venga joer... me quedaria con la cuenta de ellos a CERAPIO si entra (y que conste que esta mañana retiré parte)


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

NO NO, no me ha entrado, la he puesto de ver que en 4 rebotaba.... espero el doble suelo


----------



## twetter (20 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La semana que viene rebotamos.



si, yo lo veo a 17.000

saludos,
twetter


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

_no feelings no nothing_ ... JUST EXECUTE ORDERS!!!!!


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2009)

El sentimiento contrario está fuertemente bajista, los leoncios les van a comprar barato a principios de semana para venderselo caro a finales. Con esos niveles (bajistas en el 50%) solo hay una dirección posible.

Yo anunciaba que la semana que viene íbamos a caer, pero contaba con un rebote de la mitad a final de la semana. Este rebote no se ha producido, así que tocará hacerlo a lo largo de toda la semana que viene.

A la siguiente deberíamos volver a bajar de nuevo.

Dentro de un rato salgo de viaje para Madrid, si alguien quiere invitarme esta tarde a una cerveza por lo bien que le han ido mis predicciones, encantado de ello. Si alguien quiere quedar para darme un tirón de orejas, no hay ningún problema. Podemos quedar en Barcelona (o en Sidney)


----------



## luisfernando (20 Feb 2009)

el 4000 esta cerca


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> el 4000 esta cerca



¿En qué fechas calculas que rondaremos esos valores?


----------



## luisfernando (20 Feb 2009)

pues cerca de Abril-Mayo cuando Quiebre GM


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> pues cerca de Abril-Mayo cuando Quiebre GM




Es muy optimista pensar que por la quiebra de una empresa el Dow puede irse a 4000. Normalmente muchos índices cambian valores cuando ven que uno no desempeña bien, véase por ejemplo el Ibex cuando quitaron a Fadesa.

¿donde estaría ahora el Ibex si Fadesa siguiera en el?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> pues cerca de Abril-Mayo cuando Quiebre GM




Joder, ¿sólo es cuestión de aguantar un mes? ¿así de fácil? ¿y habrá pasado lo peor?

Yo tenía justo la teoría contraria, si te esperas a abril-mayo pierdes el tren.

La quiebra de GM y la de algún otro como Citibank no sería ninguna sorpresa ¿no?


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Feb 2009)

Ya he vuelto de entrenar
Ojo!!
El Ibex baja ceñido a la parte baja del canal.Ya no tiene ángulo ni para 7800.

O hay subidón por los futuros,o pillada definitiva.Técnicamente no da para más.

Suerte


----------



## luisfernando (20 Feb 2009)

no seria sorpresa, pero no se trata de una simple FADESA, es muchisimo peor que Lehman Brother no os acordais la que se lio?

GM derrumbaría millones de trabajadores y generaría deudas pfff incontables, al igual que CITIGROUP, los billones que ha dado Geythner para activos toxicos no son nadas comparables con los que tiene el City, ponerle 3 veces mas.

la clave esta en GM, despues de esta sera FORD,Chevrolet,etc etc


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El sentimiento contrario está fuertemente bajista, los leoncios les van a comprar barato a principios de semana para venderselo caro a finales. Con esos niveles (bajistas en el 50%) solo hay una dirección posible.
> 
> Yo anunciaba que la semana que viene íbamos a caer, pero contaba con un rebote de la mitad a final de la semana. Este rebote no se ha producido, así que tocará hacerlo a lo largo de toda la semana que viene.
> 
> ...



Ya sabes que eres bien recibido por Madrid, si necesitas algo de estos lares, solo a mandar. Si algun dia te vas de fly y quieres dejar el coche, tienes plaza de parking gratis, en casa. Vivo cerca del Aeropuerto.

Se hace extensible al resto de foreros


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Hagen... están soltando los rumores de ACCIONA por algunos medios.. pero veo a la acción muy parada...esta mañana he estado a punto de comprar a 82,20 de nuevo... pero me dá la sensación extraña... como que no quiere subir... y las compras son minimas... en cambio las ventas, elevadas.


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Dentro de un rato salgo de viaje para Madrid, si alguien quiere invitarme esta tarde a una cerveza por lo bien que le han ido mis predicciones, encantado de ello. Si alguien quiere quedar para darme un tirón de orejas, no hay ningún problema. Podemos quedar en Barcelona (o en Sidney)




Pásate por aquí... quiero agradecerte que mis hijos no puedan comer en todo el mes... 












Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

bueno hamijos, esto es un sinvivir, me voy a dar un voltio.... a ver si me entra a 4...


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

Firmado esta, pero como te comente no hay fecha, y yo no estimo que sea antes del 2 de marzo, por problemas politicos.

Primero, se tiene que reunir el consejo de direccion y aprobar el dividendo extraordinario. Esto seguro que es la semana que viene, si no ha sido hoy.

Porque habia fuertes rumores de que esta mañana se habian reunido, pero claro.... no a bombo y platillo.

Como he comentado, los directivos tienen que firmar el nuevo blindaje que caduca el 1 de marzo....

Es custion de poco tiempo, pero yo no tengo el timming


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Thanks.... ENDESA tiene muchas ganas de subir...


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pásate por aquí... quiero agradecerte que mis hijos no puedan comer en todo el mes...




Podemos quedar donde se junta la A-30 y la A-31, cuando veas pasar un coche con un pañuelo en la ventana y a alguien dentro diciendo "¡hasta luego, pardillo!" ese soy yo


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

bueno parece que los alemanes necesitan un tiempo "solos" para reflexionar, así que me voy a desayunar, ozú! que sueño tengo mi arma!


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> bueno parece que los alemanes necesitan un tiempo "solos" para reflexionar, así que me voy a desayunar, ozú! que sueño tengo mi arma!




Haces más horas que un reloj, espero que ahora tengas horario de Nueva York


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Podemos quedar donde se junta la A-30 y la A-31, cuando veas pasar un coche con un pañuelo en la ventana y a alguien dentro diciendo "¡hasta luego, pardillo!" ese soy yo





OK... pero a partir de las 17:20... cuando haya soltado todo el papel y tenga las plusvalias en el bolsillo... 




Saludos


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pásate por aquí... quiero agradecerte que mis hijos no puedan comer en todo el mes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jajajaja tonuel, Mulder es el jefe de todos los HF, te ha engañado y has entrado como gacelilla........

De hecho solo come comida Kosher


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> jajajaja tonuel, Mulder es el jefe de todos los HF, te ha engañado y has entrado como gacelilla........
> 
> De hecho solo como comida Kosher




Hoy cenaré chuletón... lo negativo es que lo podría haber hecho toda la semana... 



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Haces más horas que un reloj, espero que ahora tengas horario de Nueva York



...no todos los dias hay rebajas,... y yo soy shopaholic@, por ciierto te vas a ver a los aussies?


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ...no todos los dias hay rebajas,... y yo soy shopaholic@, por ciierto te vas a ver a los aussies?




No, solo era una broma  

Voy a recoger a mi mujer, que llega mañana de viaje, así que a partir de ahora me verán menos por aquí, tendré obligaciones que afrontar, se me acaba la libertad del rodriguez (no zapatero), vuelvo a la exclavitud sexual del matrimonio.

¡Que alguien me libre, yo no puedo separarme de mis gráficos tanto tiempo!


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Repsol está recuperando muy bien.... hoy cerramos por encima de los 13,40€


----------



## festivaldelhumor (20 Feb 2009)

es ironia,¿no?
en cuanto empiecen a bajar los yankis locos nos volvemos a catar el abismo


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Ya he vuelto de entrenar
> Ojo!!
> El Ibex baja ceñido a la parte baja del canal.Ya no tiene ángulo ni para 7800.
> 
> ...



no hay subidón, mira los alemanes, no están para bromas
el dax se deja más de un 3,1%

hoy no es día para entrar, no creo que lleguemos a los soportes


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No, solo era una broma
> 
> Voy a recoger a mi mujer, que llega mañana de viaje, así que a partir de ahora me verán menos por aquí, tendré obligaciones que afrontar, se me acaba la libertad del rodriguez (no zapatero), vuelvo a la exclavitud sexual del matrimonio.
> 
> ¡Que alguien me libre, yo no puedo separarme de mis gráficos tanto tiempo!



Por si vas por el centro y la invitas a comer a tu mujer con las ganancias que le has mangado a Tonuel..

La Salamandra | madridpedia.com

Tienes que reservar, esta en el centro, no es caro, mesas algo juntas, pero se come muy bien....


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Por si vas por el centro y la invitas a comer a tu mujer con las ganancias que le has mangado a Tonuel..





Te restregaré por la cara las plusvalias la semana que viene... 



Ssludos


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

He vendido mis repsoles a 12,94€


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He vendido mis repsoles a 12,94€



¿tan mal lo ves?


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Yo muevo muchas acciones... unos centimos son buenos... en los tiempos que estamos... he comprado 10.000 acciones!


----------



## Tuerto (20 Feb 2009)

Ya han pasado los vencimientos, posiblemente toca bajar.


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Feb 2009)

Los gráficos de Yahoo colgados.
Ahora ibex reacciona un poco.
Atentos chicos que sale el último tren


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

joer con EL PAIS.

Estos si que ven el futuro.......suspendidas de negociación Endesa y Acciona...

Acciona culmina su salida de Endesa tras cerrar un acuerdo con la italiana Enel · ELPAÍS.com

Alguien esta interesado en mover cosas......


----------



## Starkiller (20 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Atentos chicos que sale el último tren


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Espero que para bien... aunque nunca se sabe...


----------



## furia angelical (20 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo muevo muchas acciones... unos centimos son buenos... en los tiempos que estamos... he comprado 10.000 acciones!




Más te valdría moverte un poco tú... Que estás tol día pegao al ordenata


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2009)

Bueno señores, llegó la hora de irme, cuiden del mercado mientras no esté, la semana que viene volveré aquí a armar ruido y a ponerme en contra de la mayoría del hilo, como siempre 

Y no se crean que no quiero ver a mi mujer, lo de antes solo era una prueba para ver si saltaban los susceptibles, que en este hilo hay unos cuantos. Lo que más deseo en estos momentos es verla.

El mercado lo dejo lateral a la altura del rebote de antes, una vez hemos rebotado esto no se ha movido en absoluto.

Un saludo y hasta la próxima.


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Espero que para bien... aunque nunca se sabe...



Alea iacta est


----------



## festivaldelhumor (20 Feb 2009)

buen viaje! prometemos tenerte la casa recogida para cuando vuelvas!


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno señores, llegó la hora de irme, cuiden del mercado mientras no esté, la semana que viene volveré aquí a armar ruido y a ponerme en contra de la mayoría del hilo, como siempre
> 
> Y no se crean que no quiero ver a mi mujer, lo de antes solo era una prueba para ver si saltaban los susceptibles, que en este hilo hay unos cuantos. Lo que más deseo en estos momentos es verla.
> 
> ...



Tranki, no contaremos tus sueños "humedos"


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Verás como te llevas una subida de un 10% como poco!


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Feb 2009)

Cuídate Mulder

Saludos a tu costilla.

Dile que en su ausencia,mejor con nosotros, que viendo porno online.

Aunque la bolsa y la economía últimamente no está para horario infantil.

Que disfrutes!!


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Buen viaje mulder... no vemos por aquí!


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El mercado lo dejo lateral a la altura del rebote de antes, una vez hemos rebotado esto no se ha movido en absoluto.




El rebote te lo voy a dar yo a tí... :o


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Feb 2009)

suspendida la cotizacion de Endesa y Acciona


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Feb 2009)

¿esto que es?,


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Feb 2009)

Eso es lo que he dicho de que Yahoo se ha colgado desde las 11:31


----------



## Pabajista (20 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿esto que es?,



yahoo ha estado colgado desde las 11:30 hasta ahora.


----------



## Tuerto (20 Feb 2009)

Pero el gráfico expresa muy bien la tendencia, subiendo con los vencimientos y bajando a plomo despues de estos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (20 Feb 2009)

banca banca.......bancarrota

Hypo Real Estate: sin la ayuda del gobierno, está perdido

Se desploma hasta mínimos de 3 meses por sus problemas de liquidez

20/02/2009 - 13:11 - MADRID, 20 FEB. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Hypo Real Estate se sitúa hoy viernes en mínimos de 3 meses después de que hayan saltado todas las alarmas al parqué por su posible reducción de capital y la intervención del gobierno germano. Se cree que el regulador financiero alemán BaFin podría verse obligado a cerrar el banco porque los niveles de capital se encuentran por debajo de los mínimos exigidos por ley. El gobierno del país aprobó esta semana una enmienda para tomar el control de la compañía tras inyectarle 102.000 millones de euros de ayuda.

JC Flowers, accionista mayoritario de la entidad, afirmó al Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung que quiere 3 euros por acción por el 24% que controla. Algunos inversores, por su parte, creen que el gobierno ofrecerá a los accionistas una prima sobre el precio de cotización actual, lo que llevo al banco a subir el miércoles ni más ni menos que un 47%.

“Sin la ayuda del gobierno, el Hypo está perdido”, afirman los analistas de MM Warburg. “La entidad necesitará otros 10.000 millones de euros para superar sus problemas de capital. Creemos, por otra parte, que el gobierno hará lo que esté en sus manos para defenderse de los especuladores que quieren obtener una mayor compensación”.

Hypo Real Estate se desploma ahora un 21,95%, hasta los 1,28 euros.

y city perdiendo un 7% en preapertura


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

Alguien ha cantado línea???



> Línea línea línea!!!!! "*ACCIONAENDESA*" .... (por favor la señorita CMNV veinteañera(y ligera de ropa) del fondo, acompañe al amable caballero que ha cantado linea)
> 
> Hasta comprobación de línea se suspende el bingex


----------



## festivaldelhumor (20 Feb 2009)

suertuda!
¿llevas el carton entero o solo una parte?


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

línea entera.... a ver si se convierte en cartón .... hoy he ganado un par de kilos .... digo de peso eh? 

no hay como jugar a caballo ganador .... cuando ganan los dos jijij


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Como siempre habrá subasta... pero como está la bolsa hoy... solo se han beneficiado los que ayer disponian de info previlegiada... sospechoso ... ayer +124.000 endesas en compra.

Hoy en cambio las ventas de acciona, me habían hecho sospechar... en fin muchas felicidades a los los afortunados... ayer vendí mis acciona!


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Feb 2009)

Me voy al curro
Espero haber aumentado plusvalías a la vuelta

Y atentos al tren!!
Aunque quede como el de STARKILLER.
Chao


----------



## festivaldelhumor (20 Feb 2009)

los muy ladinos lo han hecho coincidir con la presentacion de resultados de endesa para que no extrañase tanta subida


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

*con cariño para Donpepito y Hagen*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g_yPoVRnNp4&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g_yPoVRnNp4&hl=es&fs=1" ****="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

LOS DE CNMV se han adelantado en suspender la cotización... ya estamos acostumbrados a sus maniobras... PASO LO MISMO CON REPSOL, y solo eran rumores!


Economía/Empresas.- Endesa celebra a las cinco de la tarde el consejo de la ruptura entre Enel y Acciona

Hora: 13:54 Fuente: Europa Press


MADRID, 20 (EUROPA PRESS)

Endesa celebrará hoy a las cinco de la tarde un consejo de administración, anunció la compañía en una nota remitida a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

Esta notificación ha sido remitida al supervisor bursátil después de que quedara suspendida la cotización de Endesa y Acciona ante la inminencia del acuerdo entre el grupo italiano Enel y el grupo constructor y de servicios que pondrá fin a su alianza en la eléctrica española.

Está previsto que en el consejo de administración de esta tarde se aprueben las cuentas de 2008 y aspectos relacionados con el acuerdo, entre ellos el reparto de dividendos y el traspaso de activos de Endesa a Acciona.

Con la ruptura de su relación con Acciona, la compañía italiana eleva del 67% al 92% su participación en Endesa y asume un control que, debido al acuerdo de accionistas de marzo de 2007, le estaba limitado.


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

ay ay ay ay que lloro y me meo.... me parto la faja!!!!!!!!!!!!

...........................


----------



## jacksand (20 Feb 2009)

Alguna explicacion para lo de ING?
INGA.AS	
ING GROEP
13:54 4,04 €	Down 0,57	Down 12,38%


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> LOS DE CNMV se han adelantado en suspender la cotización... ya estamos acostumbrados a sus maniobras... PASO LO MISMO CON REPSOL, y *solo eran rumores*!



Ay jesús la virgen y el niño, ya me veo buscando los trozos de los cartones por el suelo Jjjjjaajjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjajajjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaajajjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjajjj


----------



## Riviera (20 Feb 2009)

jacksand dijo:


> Alguna explicacion para lo de ING?
> INGA.AS
> ING GROEP
> 13:54 4,04 €	Down 0,57	Down 12,38%




A ver si aparece azkuna,que a estas horas ya debe ser dueño de ing


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Pero esto es diferente... aquí hay intereses ocultos... en cambio la accion de SACYR continuo cotizando y subio como la espuma..... ya sabes quien maneja todos los hilos!


----------



## furia angelical (20 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ay jesús la virgen y el niño, ya me veo buscando los trozos de los cartones por el suelo Jjjjjaajjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjajajjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaajajjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjajjj



kas fumao, niña?...

Guarda un poco


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> A ver si aparece azkuna,que a estas horas ya debe ser dueño de ing



no no no

anda por 4,02 pero no baja mas


----------



## festivaldelhumor (20 Feb 2009)

dale un par de horas


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

hoy es viernes


y de futuros



que miedito


----------



## Riviera (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> no no no
> 
> anda por 4,02 pero no baja mas



Ha llegado a 3,99


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Ha llegado a 3,99



joder, no he mirado en el broker

he mirado en la cotizacion de su propia pagina



a ver a ver


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Feb 2009)

Donpepito ya somos 2 los jodidos,yo solte ayer las 2mil endesas que tenia ahhhhggg solo me quedo con las ruinas!!!
Vaya semanita llevo


----------



## jacksand (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> joder, no he mirado en el broker
> 
> he mirado en la cotizacion de su propia pagina



Pero tendra que tener una razon ?no? Un banco que ya estaba practicamente nacionanalizado y aun asi se pega una leche de este tamano en un dia...


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

Volvemos a la carga! los alemanes han pasado del berrinche-al cabreo y ahora .... viene lo duro "LA DEPRE"

Hay algún médico en al sala????

Edito: Vamos Repsol!!!!, mi niña tú si que puedes vamos a poneselos de corbata a Luís (rivero jijiji)


----------



## comparto-piso (20 Feb 2009)

q ostiazo me estoy dando...ya pierdo 10 centimos por accion en bbva y con vistas de ser mas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

tengo 1250 razones......


y un cerapio en la cuenta.....


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

He vendido mis MAPFRE a 1,89€ como ya sabes.. pierdes 1 centimo para q los del HF me las compren... no me gusta nada.... GAMESAS mantengo.


Has visto repsol... es mejor vender y recomprar!


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

El West Texas Se Desploma Un 5% Hasta Los 37,5 Dólares


----------



## Burbujeador (20 Feb 2009)

Bank Of America se precipita mas:

Pre-market Real-Time: 3.64 Down 0.29 (7.38%) 8:24AM ET

Lo podeis ver aqui:

BAC: Summary for BK OF AMERICA CP - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g_yPoVRnNp4&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g_yPoVRnNp4&hl=es&fs=1" ****="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Gracias....... 

Hemos cantado linea, falta el bingo


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

he puesto stop en 3,94 y venta en 4,20 pero igual las aguanto unos dias


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

he pasado de "tener asegurados mis 5000 eypos" a "ser el ultimo en cobrar" en caso de pacojonar el banco  ya me arrepenti de RBS y demas en su dia...


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

llegaremos a los -3,xx en el ibex antes de la apertura USA?


----------



## Riviera (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> he puesto stop en 3,94 y venta en 4,20 pero igual las aguanto unos dias




Desde que lo has dicho no le he perdido ojo,es la tercera embestida en 4 que aguanta.¡suerte!


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Hay quien adelantaba que el precio objetivo para el SAN, era e q marcó BOTIN en la acciones de la AK. 4,5€ poco le falta!


----------



## furia angelical (20 Feb 2009)

Burbujeador dijo:


> Bank Of America se precipita mas:
> 
> Pre-market Real-Time: 3.64 Down 0.29 (7.38%) 8:24AM ET
> 
> ...




Mejor miradlo aquí: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ays-citi-bank-america-won-t-live-see-may.html


----------



## comparto-piso (20 Feb 2009)

tengo la sensacion de que esto se hunde hoy asi que acabo de comprar otro 15% mas de mi capital en bbva a 5,91. Ya tengo el 40% en el bbva. Guardo el 60% en liquidez.

Al final siempre ocurre lo contrario de lo que pienso por lo que esta tarde rebote


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

10.000 millones es nacionalizar, cuando a la CCM igual le dan 3000 ?? anda que me rio....


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Yo he vendido mis GAMESAS a 11,82 estoy fuera al completo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

esto, extraido de otro post en el que tb pacojonea, me da garantias, unas pocas...




> no quiero defender a cada banco, pero al igual que tuve que demostrar con bkt q no tenia vencimientos, intento desmentir chorradas varias:
> 
> nota: yo antes tenia 3 veces mas pasta aqui... pero mantengo
> 
> ...


----------



## jacksand (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> esto, extraido de otro post en el que tb pacojonea, me da garantias, unas pocas...



Yo lo que digo es que claramente alguien esta vendiendo masivamente ING. Si no, no cae un 13%. Y hoy, no cuado los 10000 millones.
De los 3000 a CCM... CCM ya es publico, no hace falta nacionalizarlo, o conoces a alguien con acciones de CCM?


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

ING cae porque no tiene soportes por abajo.... has mirado el volumen si triplica o caudriplica el normal? lleva 15 millones y lo normal al final del dia son 14 millones, luego ni siquiera duplicará


lo que tequiero decir es: SABES EL TAMAÑO DE CCM? y el de ING? entiendes ahora la ayuda que es?


pero ahora mismo para mi noes mas que una accion


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

mmmm que mala pinta.... el oro a 997.... casi 1000:


ya tenemos titular



EDITO: voy a poner el STOP mas arriba, que no me fio de la ostia de USA, porque igual me tiran.... apuro a ver 3,95 (ha estado a 3,98)


----------



## festivaldelhumor (20 Feb 2009)

El IPC de EEUU aumenta un 0,3%, en línea con las previsiones, su primer avance en seis meses

parece que el apocalipsis tendra que esperar...de momento


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

orden de compra repsol 12,46
a ver cuánto da el tirón abajo de USA


----------



## festivaldelhumor (20 Feb 2009)

ayayayayayay....nos hundimos ...ni ipc ni leches en vinagre


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

ufsss que mala pintaaaaaaaaaaaaaa............

Que se cae, que se cae


----------



## jacksand (20 Feb 2009)

INGA.AS	
ING GROEP
14:58 3,89 €	Down 0,72	Down 15,68%


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

ojo alemania perdiendo más del 4% ....


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ojo alemania perdiendo más del 4% ....



ha sido necesario ponerlos bajo supervisión médica House MD... 

Diagnóstico: *DEPRE con escenarios SUICIDAS*


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

*IBEX 7620 -248 !!!!*

a este paso tocamos 7500 hoy...


----------



## SNB4President (20 Feb 2009)

Entran los americanos, ¡viene el séptimo de caballería!


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

Los CDS de Telefónica .... más baratos que los del Reino de España:

"first, banks will fail, second, countries will follow -Nouriel Roubini"

"In May, we will see some Eu countries in default -N.R. dixit"


----------



## jacksand (20 Feb 2009)




----------



## SNB4President (20 Feb 2009)

Dios, el oro, mirad el Oro!!!!

Gold 997.30

El SP a 765, no era este el último soporte serio?

S&P 500 765.54 -13.40 -1.75% 17:33:14


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Si no estuviera dentro sacaria el champán... 




Saludos


----------



## Jucari (20 Feb 2009)

Alguien pronostico que el oro llegaria a los 2000 $....ya keda menos...mis 2 lingotillos...que ricos...que estan!!!


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Esto tiene muy buena pinta.... modo fuera... voy a ver como sale repsol de precio....


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Feb 2009)

Kujire, leí tarde el mensaje de las Mapfre, y aqui estoy con ellas en mi carterita... están delgaditas delgaditas, las alimentaré a ver si engordan un poco.

Hannibal Lecter no te preocupes, que el Ibex algún día irá p'arriba.


----------



## SNB4President (20 Feb 2009)

Se estabiliza un poquito, entorno del famoso 765 del SP. Al final no habrá para tanto. Ah, no, que quedan ocho horas todavía.


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

He visto que el SAN HA TOCADO los 3,91€ a como estabamos en el ibex?


----------



## comparto-piso (20 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He visto que el SAN HA TOCADO los 3,91€ a como estabamos en el ibex?



diras 4,91


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He visto que el SAN HA TOCADO los 3,91€ a como estabamos en el ibex?



en ese momento a 7630 o asi

eso significa que es posible verlo por debajo cuando toquemos 7500


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Ahora toca volver... justo a tiempo para que tonuel y sus discípulos puedan comer este mes... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Cada vez q me ausento ... esto se pone peor.... quien nos garantiza que esto se para aquí.... el lunes puede ser peor.


----------



## comparto-piso (20 Feb 2009)

fuera del bbva a 5,87 asumo mi error y lo pago caro. Entre a 6,01 y 5,91

En fin, mis dos ultimos intentos he salido escaldado.


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

Voy a vender el peluco


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Opsss. ese pelucoooo es sospechoso... es paul versan.. de la famia gomez sanchez... el tipo ese del caso malaya! XD


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> fuera del bbva a 5,87 asumo mi error y lo pago caro. Entre a 6,01 y 5,91
> 
> En fin, mis dos ultimos intentos he salido escaldado.





Tenias que haber vendido al final de la sesión hamijo... esos centimillos son unos cuantos chuletones... 



Saludos


----------



## dillei (20 Feb 2009)

Hoy el ibex caerá un 4,5%


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

*Brealing News.... EU*

Esto es lo que pasa ... 

QUOTE]La solución es la nacionalización, pero ojo, especialmente en europa eso puede ser muy complicado, porque los bancos tienen mas PIB que sus países.

Los bancos europeos son más grandes que sus países, por lo que sus paises no tienen suficente dinero para salvarlos ellos sólos, por eso es necsario que variois países se unan para salvarlos.

*Por eso los alemanes van a tener que pagar las quiebras de los bancos en bélgica o en otros países*

N.R. -dixit[/QUOTE]


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Como me alegro que haber vendido las repsoles hace un par de horas... ahora van por 12,65 y con el min de 12,63!


----------



## Jucari (20 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Esto es lo que pasa ...
> 
> QUOTE]La solución es la nacionalización, pero ojo, especialmente en europa eso puede ser muy complicado, porque los bancos tienen mas PIB que sus países.
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]

Kujire, veo los alemanes volviendo al marco....


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

No teneis fe... 



Saludos


----------



## comparto-piso (20 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Tenias que haber vendido al final de la sesión hamijo... esos centimillos son unos cuantos chuletones...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Pues si me duele porque esta vez entre en total con un 40% de mi capital. Pero no me quiero quedar pillado definitivamente. 

Pero bueno. Enero fue buenisimo y febrero me esta saliendo desastroso.


----------



## SNB4President (20 Feb 2009)

Creo que tenemos sobrevalorados a los alemanes...


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

SNB4President dijo:


> Creo que tenemos sobrevalorados a los alemanes...



son unos lloricas.... y los paganinis de todo esto ...


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> Pues si me duele porque esta vez entre en total con un 40% de mi capital. Pero no me quiero quedar pillado definitivamente.
> 
> Pero bueno. Enero fue buenisimo y febrero me esta saliendo desastroso.




Deberias tener la pasta en depósitos o en latas de atún... aquí venimos a jugarnos la cena... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Como va el stoxx en tiempo real, se me ha quedado lock en -4,21% ?


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

Kujire, veo los alemanes volviendo al marco....[/QUOTE]

El problema es que cuando se empieza a nacionalizar, si no nacionalizan todo se ira al garete.


----------



## SNB4President (20 Feb 2009)

Pues vaya gracia, lo de nacionalizar e imprimir billetes a mansalva los alemanes ya lo hicieron, y ya sabéis lo que pasó...


----------



## chollero (20 Feb 2009)

cervatillos incautos salid del timo piramidal, aun estais a tiempo


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

me jodería sobremanera que cerráramos por encima de 7700


----------



## SNB4President (20 Feb 2009)

Cervatillos no, gacelitas.


----------



## jacksand (20 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> me jodería sobremanera que cerráramos por encima de 7700



El Popular no lo permitira ...


----------



## Tezifon (20 Feb 2009)

tienen que tirarlo fuerte para cuando le toque pescar al bbva


----------



## jusepe (20 Feb 2009)

Para los que tenemos el dinerillo en ING, esto pinta peor que nunca 
ING 3,86 -16,29% a las 15:50 y lo peor es que las alternativas casi igual de mal....


----------



## Pelayo (20 Feb 2009)

Una pregunta.

Cuanto le puede costar a Del Rivero la gracia de que REP esté entorno a los 12.75.


----------



## Riviera (20 Feb 2009)

jusepe dijo:


> Para los que tenemos el dinerillo en ING, esto pinta peor que nunca
> ING 3,86 -16,29% a las 15:50 y lo peor es que las alternativas casi igual de mal....



Acabo de comprar a 4.Te mantendre informado


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (20 Feb 2009)

Tezifon dijo:


> tienen que tirarlo fuerte para cuando le toque pescar al bbva



Esto mismo me lo decia ayer noche un director de ese banco...; intenté tirar de la lengua pero no se dejaba el cabroncete... En cualquier caso ya hay demasiados rumores, es casi cantado


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

El S&P se va a niveles de 1997. Parece que aflojamos la marcha y nos preparamos para estabilizarnos en el guano calentito ....


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

El del Rivero tiene carta blanca en los prestamos... no te preocupes... hay muchos rumores de la nueva filesa viene por parte de Murcia.. ya me entiendes.... SUPUESTAMENTE, claro!


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

El DJ está fresquito... solo -1,10%


----------



## jacksand (20 Feb 2009)

Tezifon dijo:


> tienen que tirarlo fuerte para cuando le toque pescar al bbva



Y al BBVA quien lo pesca? 
BBVA.MC	
BBVA R
15:41	5,86 €	Down 0,36	Down 5,79%


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

Dow 7,373.00 -92.95 (*-1.24%*)
S&P 500 *769.09* -9.85 (-1.26%)
Nasdaq 1,434.68 -8.14 (-0.56%)


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Parece que hoy no nos quemaremos en el infierno...


----------



## Jucari (20 Feb 2009)

Se termino la sangre.....que lástima.....era un bonito día para morir...


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Dow 7,373.00 -92.95 (*-1.24%*)
> S&P 500 *769.09* -9.85 (-1.26%)
> Nasdaq 1,434.68 -8.14 (-0.56%)



vas a tener razon, y hoy el SP no cerrara en minimos :


----------



## imyourend (20 Feb 2009)

Metrovacesa vuelve al parquet a las 15:20? podeis confirmar¿


----------



## wsleone (20 Feb 2009)

De Cárpatos

_"Futuro del Eurostoxx en 30 [Imprimir] 



Atención a la envolvente alcista que acaba de formar. Lleva un día de moverse errático impresjonante. ¿Respetará esta vez la figura? Desde luego la figura es alcista clara."_


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

Esta partida se juega en Berlín,... en la cumbre ... ... 

Ahora ya entiendo porqué Tim Manos Largas viajó a Roma esta semana ....


----------



## Desencantado (20 Feb 2009)

Una pregunta de ignorante bursátil de provincias...

En la Bolsa de Madrid si los bajistas son los "osos"... los alcistas son los "madroños"?

Por aclararme.


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Esta partida se juega en Berlín,... en la cumbre ... ...
> 
> Ahora ya entiendo porqué Tim Manos Largas viajó a Roma esta semana ....





> La cita de Berlín comenzará con una sesión de trabajo conjunta con los ministros de Economía y directores de los bancos centrales a las 11:30 horas, en la que, según Merkel, "deberían situarse en primer plano los avances alcanzados hasta la fecha en la aplicación de los acuerdos de (la cumbre del G-20 en) Washington y los próximos pasos necesarios".
> 
> "Quiero abordar con usted nuestros esfuerzos en orden a una reforma de los mercados financieros internacionales", señala la canciller, que considera asimismo que se debería mantener un "intercambio de pareceres" sobre las medidas y "poner atención en evitar distorsiones de la competencia en los mercados internacionales".



Ya les queda pocos dias que llorar


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Feb 2009)

Desencantado dijo:


> Una pregunta de ignorante bursátil de provincias...
> 
> En la Bolsa de Madrid si los bajistas son los "osos"... los alcistas son los "madroños"?
> 
> Por aclararme.




Los alcistas son los madroños con problemas de pareja.

Parece mentira que preguntes eso teniendo ese avatar, los alcistas tienen cuernos.


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

Desencantado dijo:


> Una pregunta de ignorante bursátil de provincias...
> 
> En la Bolsa de Madrid si los bajistas son los "osos"... los alcistas son los "madroños"?
> 
> Por aclararme.



Los mejores son los osos amorosos, todo corazon


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

10 minutos para vencimiento de futuros Rojos del IBEX, veremos si hay movimientos


----------



## Condor (20 Feb 2009)

Da gusto ver ese 7650, a que si!


----------



## carvil (20 Feb 2009)

Obama ahora en Conferencia con Biden en TV en Bloomberg


----------



## Condor (20 Feb 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Obama ahora en Conferencia con Biden en TV en Bloomberg



Entonces el limite es el infierno.


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

Pues si parece que todo apunta a la nacionalizacion de los bancos, y solo dejaran los viables.

Coming Attraction: Bank Nationalization - Financials * US * News * Story - CNBC.com


----------



## Condor (20 Feb 2009)

Como estara ese gentio que entro a 7700? hay que ver que no nos enteramos eh! pensando en el 8000? pues habra que olvidarse de esa cota y de esta que tenemos actualmente tambien.


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... BoA*

BoA ha lanzado una declaración: Considera que no necesita ser nacionalizado, tiene suficiente capital y está prestando nuevamente:


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

bueno, despues de palmar un 1% mas comisiones, por poner el stop tan acerca (ahora no perderia, pero seguro que luego si) vuelvo a estar fuera al 100%


----------



## Riviera (20 Feb 2009)

Vaya semanita.A pesar de las perdidas ha resultado educadora y divertida.Como unica salida para no comer ensalada he pensado en irme a pescar ¡a ver si cae una lubina! Buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Dentro de SAN a 4,91€


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dentro de SAN a 4,91€





Ahí estamos... haciendo patria... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Como estara ese gentio que entro a 7700? hay que ver que no nos enteramos eh! pensando en el 8000? pues habra que olvidarse de esa cota y de esta que tenemos actualmente tambien.





Tu sigue pensando en los 4000... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

He comprado 20.000 como un machote!!!


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He comprado 20.000 como un machote!!!





Yo creo que tengo poco más de 20... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Jejeje!!! es que eso es de pobres.... XD


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Jejeje!!! es que eso es de pobres.... XD





Dejémoslo entre 20 y 20.000... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Ya le he enviado una cabeza de caballo a DON FALCONE... el ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer.


----------



## Condor (20 Feb 2009)

Despues de que lea algunas cosas te dire cual es para mi el nivel. Esta claro que hasta mi 7650 de principios de semana se ha quedado corto; de 4000 nunca he hablado y espero no hacerlo en el corto plazo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Feb 2009)

Me estada costando poco la jugada....


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

hoy seria el 5º dia del dow en rojo, si el lunes es rojo el martes tambien lo será, como hace 1 mes


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya le he enviado una cabeza de caballo a DON FALCONE... el ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer.




Está cagao... lo estoy viendo...

En estos momentos está subiendo al tren... se larga... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Como me sobran unos cuantos miles de euros... tengo una orden de 12.000 repsoles para bajarla a 12,63€


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

SAN a 4,90, no va mas señores


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Serán pobres... solo me han vendido 27 acciones a ese precio!

EDITO. Ya van subiendo... 2247.... las gacelas venden!!!

COMPLETADO... 12.000 REPSOLES A 12,63!


----------



## carvil (20 Feb 2009)

Dentro del SAN en el soporte


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Serán pobres... solo me han vendido 27 acciones a ese precio!
> 
> EDITO. Ya van subiendo... 2247.... las gacelas venden!!!
> 
> COMPLETADO... 12.000 REPSOLES A 12,63!




Ya hoygo rechinar los colmillos... dios que masacre de ahorros familiares... :




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

voy a abrir un hilo ahora, en breve, para cagarse


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Ahora hay que subirla... los leoncios me estan jodiendo a mi ahora.


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> voy a abrir un hilo ahora, en breve, para cagarse




No me jodas azku que te doy con el atún... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Que todo eso es broma... solo he comprado... 2000 y 1200


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

Orden a 4,85 del SAN por si entra.

Todo sea por el chuleton de Tonuel que no pase hambre....


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que todo eso es broma... solo he comprado... 2000 y 1200




Ah.... ya te estaba rastreando la ip para enviarte a unos hamijos... :

sin acritud...


----------



## Condor (20 Feb 2009)

Y de que tema seria?

Hamijos, asi andara la canada que los leoncios pasan al trote.


----------



## carvil (20 Feb 2009)

Peligroooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

siempre me pasa... un zero de mas! para darle más emocion!!!


----------



## Condor (20 Feb 2009)

Vamos 7600, pierdete y pasa al armario de cadaveres y maricones


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> siempre me pasa... un zero de mas! para darle más emocion!!!




Les he dicho que vuelvan... pero no me hacen caso... 

Igual este finde tienes visita... prepara unas tapitas por si acaso... :




Saludos


----------



## comparto-piso (20 Feb 2009)

juer con repsol cae casi un 7%


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Orden a 4,85 del SAN por si entra.
> 
> Todo sea por el chuleton de Tonuel que no pase hambre....





A ti te voy a dar yo 4,85 hostias... :


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Feb 2009)

Condor es turbo-bajista. 

¡Terrobajista!


----------



## ertitoagus (20 Feb 2009)

me da que la semana que viene va a ser muy muy movidita (hacia abajo)


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Los tengo calentitos hoygan... :


Nadie quiere uno del 10% hamijos... 




Saludos


----------



## Jucari (20 Feb 2009)

Azkuna...de que hilo hablas....????...


----------



## brickworld (20 Feb 2009)

Me estoy llendo por la pata abajo :

Como esto no rebote pongo las gamesas y las repsoles a nombre de mis nietos


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Mulder se ha ido con FALCONE para preparar la estrategia de cara a la prox semana!


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Tonuel.... dile a tus amigos... que tengo unos vecinos rumanos que viven en el bajo.. que pregunten por el del chucho.... es para que me dé tiempo a recibirlos como se merecen. XD


----------



## javso (20 Feb 2009)

Más vale que la semana que viene haya rebotes, porque esto se está poniendo feo.

Volvemos a octubre, pero esta vez no queda pasta para megainyecciones.


----------



## dekka (20 Feb 2009)

Se va el caimán , se va el caimán...se va por las barranquillas 

Falcone se tiene que estar poniendo las botas


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

El SAN ya está recuperando... ya ha llegado nuestro regalo!


----------



## brickworld (20 Feb 2009)

Como esto sea maquillaje, el martes voy con una botella de butano al puto parquet de los cojones


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Si, te llevas una de las nuevas de polimero de REPSOL!


----------



## carvil (20 Feb 2009)




----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

paciencia estoy con ello


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Dejar a ese SANTO... el nos abre las puertas del SAN a los pobres!


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel.... dile a tus amigos... que tengo unos vecinos rumanos que viven en el bajo.. que pregunten por el del chucho.... es para que me dé tiempo a recibirlos como se merecen. XD




Pues igual son familia... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

El SAN no quiere certificar joder... :


Bueno... por uno o dos que se queden sin sello no pasa nada... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Repsol se está portando... pá arriba!


----------



## Condor (20 Feb 2009)

No queda nadie que piense que esto sube? hay que ver que tenemos competencia los bajistas, esperamos ahora el fundamentalismo normal dado por la nueva fe del converso bajista. Como cambian las cosas.

Los veo mas nerviosos que un bisteck de 5 pesetas


----------



## Jucari (20 Feb 2009)

Cada día mas cerca de los 6000.......Este año los veremos....como mucho principios del 2010....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Feb 2009)

Repsol ha vuelto a hacer lo mismo que el miércoles cuando compró Chameleon.

Chameleon confiesa, lo del miércoles te lo habían chivado, huele a cuerno quemado que hubieras metido una orden hoy a 12,46 y haya hecho lo mismo que el miércoles hasta llegar a 12,51.

Chameleon conoce al cuidador de REP.


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> No queda nadie que piense que esto sube? hay que ver que tenemos competencia los bajistas, esperamos ahora el fundamentalismo normal dado por la nueva fe del converso bajista. Como cambian las cosas.




Tu sigue fuera... pero ya sabes lo que eres... :


Los 6000 próximamente en sus pantallas... 



Saludos


----------



## Condor (20 Feb 2009)

Que tal esa noticia del Sabadell?


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

20-11-2008 MINIMO 4,90	MAXIMO 5,24	CIERRE 5,11	184.971.109 TOTAL NEGOCIADO

Azkuna... tienes razón no hay 4,68€ en intradía... se me ha ido la cabeza... 

SAN


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

aaaaaahhhhh bueno!

cuantos estais pillados para el lunes? porque puede ser de escandalo


----------



## javso (20 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Repsol se está portando... pá arriba!



Pero si ha cerrado en mínimos!!! 12,53. Vaya ostia.


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

me he perdido, porque dice azkuna que está en ello?

no me han entrado los repsoles 

no tiene misterio benditaliquidez. el objetivo eran 7500, un 2% más abajo de donde estaba REP. simplemente me pego al soporte y espero los bajonazos de USA para que salten stops

lo que pasa es que el soporte de 7700 era muy fuerte, hemos estado 4 días hasta romperlo. yo no pensaba que eso sucedería, y una vez rebotando (ayer) podíamos subir libres hasta 14,2 sin problemas. pero claro el mercado está muy difícil y hoy me he levantado con un gap en REP de 40 cent. sólo se podía vender a mercado y esperar fuera 

ahora habrá que estar atentos a los soportes


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Saludos


----------



## Claca (20 Feb 2009)

Ibex 35 7.603,60 -272,30 -3,46% 20 Feb 17:38


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Feb 2009)

Me va a salir caro no estar pendiente en la tarde de ayer,me voy a dar una vuelta en moto a ver si se me pasa jajajajaja


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> aaaaaahhhhh bueno!
> 
> cuantos estais pillados para el lunes? porque puede ser de escandalo




Yo

Incluso compre mas repsoles a 12,70 y gas natural a 15,50 de perdidos al rio 

Tengo fe ciega en un rebote!

PD: Me veo cobrando dividendos y en la vida cobre uno.... :


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Así es la bolsa.. no se puede comprar en mínimos... cuando cada día hay un NUEVO mínimo...


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> aaaaaahhhhh bueno!
> 
> cuantos estais pillados para el lunes? porque puede ser de escandalo



Voy preparando las birras para la semana que viene...


SAN a 5,04€

BBVA a 5,99€


Me piro... voy a pedir un crédito en cetelem... este finde los chuletones no pueden faltar... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Nos vemos... me voy a ver que pillo.


----------



## Condor (20 Feb 2009)

El ibex ha hecho hoy su octubre again, octubre rojo por supuesto


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo
> 
> Incluso compre mas repsoles a 12,70 y gas natural a 15,50 de perdidos al rio
> 
> ...



Ja, ja otro del club de acumular más a 12,70.

Ya somos dos.


----------



## Builder (20 Feb 2009)

Y en Bolsamanía, que siempre andan dandole las vueltas a los números para tratar de presentar la bolsa como una estupenda oportunidad de negocio que siempre va pa'rriba (si no es hoy, es mañana) van y dicen esto:



> 20/02/2009 - 17:54 - MADRID, 20 FEB. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- El Ibex35 (-3,46%) termina la semana en mínimos desde mediados de 2004. Nuestro mercado ofrece un complicadísimo aspecto técnico y sólo veríamos algo de luz con un cierre por encima de los 8.000 puntos, precios bastante alejados de los actuales. *Las perspectivas para las próximas sesiones son muy negras*. Es de vital importancia ver como acaba hoy viernes el Dow Jones.


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tengo fe ciega en un rebote!



claro que va a haber un rebote, la cuestión es dónde
el único soporte que veo es 7500, si lo hace ahí habría que superar la (ahora ) resistencia de 7700 y la psicológica de 7800.

a partir de ese momento via libre hasta 8400.


----------



## furia angelical (20 Feb 2009)

Builder dijo:


> Y en Bolsamanía, que siempre andan dandole las vueltas a los números para tratar de presentar la bolsa como una estupenda oportunidad de negocio que siempre va pa'rriba (si no es hoy, es mañana) van y dicen esto:




Pues como el donpepiño de por aquí...


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

vamos a tardar años en ver los 10.000, muchos años


----------



## furia angelical (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> vamos a tardar años en ver los 10.000, muchos años




Quizás sea esta una de las escasas ocasiones, en que la palabra jamás puede ser aplicada con propiedad. :


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

tonuel:


*Prisa -14,8%
Avanzit (sopelmar anda que...) -11,8%
Rovi -11,5%


Al grano: (o al guano):

FERROVIAL -7,7%
MAPFRE -7%
REPSOL -6,9%
SACYR -6,7% (nadie dice nada de esta como caiga repsol un poco mas? del credito que tiene¿)
BBVA -6,4%
SABADELL -6,2%
PASTOR -6,2%
SANTANDER -5,4%
Bankinter -4,6%
Popular -3,7%
FCC -3,6%
Gas Nat. -3,5%
Iberdrola -3,4%
ACS -3,1%*



y si miramos TOOOOOOOOOOODOOO el mercado continuo interanualmente, solo quedan estos 3 en verde:

Funespaña
Viscofan
Union Fenosa


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

yo flipo, la gente se ha pirado con lo bonita que es la tarde ahora mismo...


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

el lunes el dow se va a merendar los 7200
y entonces no se donde vamos a ir

dow en 7280 ...

¿nunca duermes?


----------



## Retrospecter (20 Feb 2009)

Repsol = 12.53€

Tiembla Sacyr.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

mierda, y yo me he salido!

*El ministro holandés de finanzas niega que ING necesite una nueva inyección de capital*

El ministro holandés de Finanzas, Wouter Bos, rechazó hoy que el grupo bancario y de seguros ING necesite una nueva inyección de capital, después de que las acciones de la entidad cayeron más de un 12 por ciento en la bolsa de Amsterdam. ING "es una empresa sana, y así lo indica la actitud de los ahorradores y clientes", ha afirmado Bos en declaraciones a la prensa después del Consejo de Ministros.


----------



## Misterio (20 Feb 2009)

BaC -23%
Citi -27%

Que les vayan buscando sustitutos en el índice.


----------



## Rocket (20 Feb 2009)

Ostras... Santander a 4,92, y Popular a 3,90... :

Si, la crisis VA A PEOR... :


----------



## INTRUDER (20 Feb 2009)

De Carpatos:

18:53:56 h.
Wall Street [Imprimir] Serenity markets



Se va a mínimos del día acelerando las pérdidas después de que un senador haya efectuado comentarios sobre la *nacionalización de la banca* que no han gustado a los mercados.

Siempre en fin de semana


----------



## brickworld (20 Feb 2009)

> DJI Se va a mínimos del día acelerando las pérdidas después de que un senador haya efectuado comentarios sobre la nacionalización de la banca que no han gustado a los mercados.



Hay que joderse con los senadores :
Y aqui mientras tanto de caceria, una buena puta guillotina es lo que nos hace falta...

Por cierto ya me estoy enterando de los tramites para poner en herencia mi cartera de acciones perroflauticas 
Esto el lunes peta bien petado, a ver si me puedo salir y recuperar liquidez...


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

que barbaridad
esta mañana hemos amanecido esfumando el soporte de 7700
y el lunes haremos lo propio con el que nos queda de 7500...

voy a grafiquillas pero yo no veo nada que nos sostenga...


----------



## aterriza como puedas (20 Feb 2009)

Cárpatos dice que el S&P500 tiene un peacho soporte en 750 y si lo pierde "no vamo a de cagá".

Ha tocado el 754 y ha rebotado. Veremos si aguanta hoy.


----------



## carvil (20 Feb 2009)

Buenas tardes

::: 757


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

El Dow a niveles de hace 11 años:

El S&P a 0.5% de romper mínimos:

Dow 7,277.42 -188.53 (-2.53%)
S&P 500 757.77 -21.17 (-2.72%)
Nasdaq 1,420.46 -22.36 (-1.55%)


----------



## Disolvente (20 Feb 2009)

Citi -35 %

I Was Here !!!


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... BoA*

Los comentarios de un senador Demócrata de Connecticut creo venía a decir que en Merrill todavía hay mucha gente que cobra 1.5M$ al año y que todavía vengan a pedir más pasta a los contribuyentes es algo que enfurece a la gente, por lo tanto si el gob cree que lo mejor es tomar el control lo hará pese a quién le pese.

El problema es que la nacionalización puede ser mucho más cara que otras soluciones.

y a partir de ahí .... se han desplomado ... Citi y BoA


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News .... Oficina del Presidente*

Paul Volker, presidente de la oficina económica de la Casa Blanca, en directo.

mejor que no lo escucheis, porque su voz suena muy cansada y la verdad ...parece que lo han puesto ahí y le han dicho "Ale machote, hoy te comes el marrón tú"


----------



## carvil (20 Feb 2009)

Están forzando la máquina para el Bad Bank

Algo que ya estaba decidido pero que había que vestirlo.


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

Juas! GM cuesta 1B$

y Citi vale 10B$

Venga Donpepito, entre tu y yo .... si nos ponemos ....

Edito: le he cogido cariño a GM, la primera vez que llegué a este país y ví que la chicas de por aki manejaban autos enormes ... me picó la curiosodad... y un día me pillé un HUMMER .... La experiencia me gustó, es un auto MASIVO muy cómodo aunque es un tanque en todos los aspectos... bueno la experiencia fué lo suficiente esclarecedora para mí que ... no tengo auto, y cuando lo necesito lo alquilo ... de nuevo.


----------



## furia angelical (20 Feb 2009)

Pos el Dólar se va a piquerrrr:


----------



## luisfernando (20 Feb 2009)

juajajajaja CITI Y GM Y BANK DE AMERICA NO SOBREVIVEN HOY, Y VOSOTROS SIN HACERME CASO, SI ESQUE...


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

Vencimiento de opciones ....


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

ojo, que queda la tercera onda... intradia digo.... tiene esa pinta total, mas larga y mas fuerte que las otras


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> juajajajaja *CITI Y GM Y BANK DE AMERICA NO SOBREVIVEN* *HOY*, Y VOSOTROS SIN HACERME CASO, SI ESQUE...



[modo Roberto y Marina ON]

_Uy lo que ha dicho!_

[modo Roberto y Marina OFF]


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

eres tu kujire? jeje






Las mejores fotos del día - 20minutos.es


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

Yo que me habia ido a dar una vuelta,

Me meto para ver la nota de presna del consejo de endesa y veo al Citi y BoA por los suelos.......

Mamma mia!!!!!!

Estos no llegan a la reunion del G20


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Feb 2009)

minuto y marcador

¿quien no va a aparecer en la sesión del Lunes?


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

U.S. Treasury prices shot higher Friday in a flight to safety bid as investor concerns about the well-being of the banking sector gained traction.

The gains came amid a drop in global equities as speculation grew that the U.S. government could move to nationalize two major U.S. banks, Citigroup Inc. and Bank of America Corp., as both struggle to stay afloat given hefty losses. Both banks' stocks have reflected that sentiment in recent days, falling sharply, and shares of Bank of America tumbled 16% shortly after the open on Friday.

In recent trade, the five-year yield was ...


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> eres tu kujire? jeje
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que fotaza! con la gráfica al fondo y todo .... decirte que yo aparento más joven que esta mamá  ... me encantan los babies!!!!! (pobrecito no sabe lo que se le viene encima ... que va que es broma!!)


----------



## Misterio (20 Feb 2009)

766 algún anuncio de última hora?.


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

Ya lo decia Obama, para salir de esta habia que caer mas abajo.

Lo malo que alguno le guste tanto el guano que habra que echarle por Goloso.,,

Parece que ha habido un repunte.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

pues toma otra: estamos al borde de superar la directriz bajista del dia y salvar el dia, la semana y el mes....o entrar aqui:


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

SUPERADO SUPERADO!!!!!! ESTAMOS SALVADOS! viviremos 1 mes mas!!!! yujuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

no cantes victoria
hay que estar un rato por encia de 767, sino otra vez abajo


----------



## brickworld (20 Feb 2009)

Voy a celebrarlo 
Hoy solo agua del grifo nada de cubatas, que hay que tener liquidez para el tio botin y sus SAN, que tan baratas!!!

Dow 7,399.44 -66.51 (-0.89%)
S&P 500 770.57 -8.37 (-1.07%)
Nasdaq 1,438.83 -3.99 (-0.28%)

Vamos que no vamos (aguantaremos un par de dias y otra vez al guano, que poco dura la alegria en la casa de los pobres accionistas)

Por cierto:
Kujire foto ya!!!


----------



## Misterio (20 Feb 2009)

Ya les han dado el bad bank o que, vaya subidita de roma 773


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

QUE SI!!! que vivimos!! jaja

jajaja


----------



## aterriza como puedas (20 Feb 2009)

Paul Volcker ha debido pedir una ronda de güiskis pá tos, porque si no, no se explica... :


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

Kujire, 

Te lo he dicho esta tarde, vas a tener razon y al final el SP no perfora los 770


----------



## brickworld (20 Feb 2009)

Creo que han ofrecido el culo del senador bocazas, para ser sodomizado por miles de accionistas del BoA y Citi alternativamente 

Dow 7,399.44 -66.51 (-0.89%)
S&P 500 769.83 -9.11 (-1.17%)
Nasdaq 1,441.07 -1.75 (-0.12%)


Otra vez pa'bajo  joer que mamones



> Carpatos: La llegada del mini S&P 500 a la zona de soportes que hemos comentado durante el día en el entorno de 750 (el mínimo del día esta en 752,50) ha provocado un tremendo rebote.
> 
> Lo malo es que ha sido tan brutal que en pocos minutos ha alcanzado el entorno 775 donde parece que la mayoría de manos fuertes se cerraban dándose por satisfechos con el rebote. En otros tiempos estas cosas pasaban en varios días ahora en pocos minutos.
> 
> Volatilidad al más alto nivel. Aquí puede pasar de todo. Destacar que el futuro del eurostoxx ha llegado a tocar el 1987.



Uyuyuy que no llegamos al lunes... para aprovechar a los usanos


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

a este paso VERDE en 15 minutos y yo vendí mis ING!!


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

*Carrusel Bursátil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Imaginaos a Manolo Lama .... 

aaaaaaaaaaaetnciooooónnnn *MinnnuUUUUUTTTtttto y MAAAARCADORRRRRRR*

En el NYSE, *Paliza de DOW a CITI -22% a 90minutos del final
*
piii piii piiii uy pero qué pasa en el MOlinóooooooN?????

yyyyyyyyyyy *DOOOOOOLLLLLL DOOOOOOLLLLL DOLLL DOL DOL DOL* el gran capitánnnnn *RAÚL G. Valker* *ha salido el ha marcado un DOOOOOL propiciando la remontada del BAC y llevando al Nasdaqqqqq a terreno positovoooooo*



> RAÚL SELECCIÖN !!!!!
> RAÚL SELECCIÖN !!!!!!!
> RAÚL SELECCIÖN !!!!!!!!!!
> RAÚL SELECCIÖN !!!!!!!!!!!
> RAÚL SELECCIÖN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



DOW 7,404.14 -61.81 (-0.83%)
S&P 500 768.24 -10.70 (-1.37%)
Nasdaq 1,440.09 -2.73 (-0.19%)


----------



## aterriza como puedas (20 Feb 2009)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 20:26:25 h. *Wall Street
> 
> La llegada del mini S&P 500 a la zona de soportes que hemos comentado durante el día en el entorno de 750 (el mínimo del día esta en 752,50) ha provocado un tremendo rebote.
> 
> ...



*

Ayer, la bajada se aceleró en los últimos 15 minutos de sesión. Veremos que pasa hoy.*


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> a este paso VERDE en 15 minutos y yo vendí mis ING!!





Ya estoy aquí... ¿le voy pidiendo un sitio a éste...? :











Saludos


----------



## Jucari (20 Feb 2009)

Dow	7,380.49	-85.46	-1.14%

Nasdaq	1,442.43	-0.39	-0.03%

S&P 500	769.68	-9.26	-1.19%

Ha vuelta pabajo...


----------



## Hagen (20 Feb 2009)

Vamos Chicos montemos en el Delorian y avisemos a los inversores del 82 de naranjito que la bolsa no siempre sube.!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brickworld (20 Feb 2009)

> Carpatos:
> La excusa para rebotar desde soportes es la siguiente:
> 
> Tras las declaraciones de un senador hace un rato diciendo que la banca debería ser nacionalizada, que ha provocado el pánico, la Casa Blanca ha intentando calmar los ánimos, y lo ha conseguido, por el momento, diciendo que el sistema privado de banca es el que ellos defienden sin ningún género de dudas.
> ...



Kujire informanos ha salido Obano de la casa blanca agitando la bandera de la libertad? 
Y joder con el cuento del rescate bancario, cada vez se parece mas al de pedro y el lobo :


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

superamos el 50, esto sigue sin pintar muy bien de cara a 15 dias estando en soportes


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Kujire informanos ha salido Obano de la casa blanca agitando la bandera de la libertad?
> Y joder con el cuento del rescate bancario, cada vez se parece mas al de pedro y el lobo :





Decidme que dia habla sobre el rescate para salir por patas antes...xD :




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

futuro del ibex parriba 1% pero Alemania NO


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

Jesús!!!!!!! estoy rodeada de Culés!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

NASDAQ *VERDE*

los otros en 5 minutos


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> NASDAQ *VERDE*
> 
> los otros en 5 minutos




Dios... vuelven las plusvalias virtuales... :




Saludos


----------



## Jucari (20 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Jesús!!!!!!! estoy rodeada de Culés!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Y yo su mesias.....

Ver archivo adjunto 8782


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Jesús!!!!!!! estoy rodeada de Culés!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





¿son como éstas...? 










Saludos


----------



## luisfernando (20 Feb 2009)

ya vuelve pa bajo,a sido un lapsuss


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿son como éstas...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmm me temo que no son culés, el de detras lleva el chaleco tipico amarillo de otro pais...


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> ya vuelve pa bajo,a sido un lapsuss





Has perdido el tren... otra vez será hamijo... 




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mmm me temo que no son culés, el de detras lleva el chaleco tipico amarillo de otro pais...





Pues una lleva la falda blaugrana... y la otra el sujetador y las bragas... te lo digo yo, son erasmus... :



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

corre corre, que viene el tren:


----------



## chollero (20 Feb 2009)

el dow esta cogiendo carrerilla para darse el ostion final


----------



## luisfernando (20 Feb 2009)

k apostais a que acaba a mas de -1%??


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

*con cariño para Luisfer*


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

tonuel, quepo yo?











hacedme un hueco


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> corre corre, que viene el tren:





Ese fué el anterior... el que ha pasado a última hora por el ibex era éste... lo siento por tí también hamijo... te has quedado fuera... y ya sabes que eso es de pobres... 













Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

acaba verde y con mucha gente ganando muuuucha pasta


----------



## brickworld (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> corre corre, que viene el tren:



Viene conducido por Habano y sus asesores, no hay miedo subete y disfruta 

<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0gssaVuvKwk&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0gssaVuvKwk&hl=es&fs=1" ****="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> acaba verde y con mucha gente ganando muuuucha pasta





Gracias hamijo... me gusta que reconozcas la derrota... 


mi cartera rules..., lástima de no acertar el mínimo minimorum... me podría haber ido a esquiar a los alpes con tanta plusvalia... 





Saludos


----------



## brickworld (20 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Gracias hamijo... me gusta que reconozcas la derrota...
> 
> 
> mi cartera rules...
> ...



Cuidao Tonuel que te llevas un owned, que falta la hora magica del DJI,


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Cuidao Tonuel que te llevas un owned, que falta la hora magica del DJI,




el owned ya me lo he llevado por haber entrado a primera hora y no a última... :





Saludos


----------



## comparto-piso (20 Feb 2009)

pero que ha pasado?


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> pero que ha pasado?


----------



## Disolvente (20 Feb 2009)

He visto algo en el cielo...


----------



## comparto-piso (20 Feb 2009)

y ahora vendra una caida mas rapida todavia que la subida


----------



## creative (20 Feb 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> pero que ha pasado?



Paulson paulson vale ya!!! de meter dineroooo


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Diossss... me las voy a fundir este finde... 







Saludos


----------



## comparto-piso (20 Feb 2009)

bank of america de 2,5 a 3,5 en cuestion de minutos


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> bank of america de 2,5 a 3,5 en cuestion de minutos



Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaahoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brickworld (20 Feb 2009)

La maxima de la maxima, dinero que facil viene, facil se va 

Como no hagan el super-megaplan-quetecagas pa los bankitos, no da tiempo ni a disfrutar del rebote...


----------



## un marronazo (20 Feb 2009)

no canteis victoria que queda una horita todavia


----------



## comparto-piso (20 Feb 2009)

y ahora pa abajoooooooooo 

menuda montaña rusa


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

Como me gusta el sabor a sangre fresca por la mañana...!!!! 


Saludos


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (20 Feb 2009)

Ha salido la Casa Blanca diciendo:

a. Que no se nacionalizarán bancos
b. Que el capitalismo sobrevivirá a esta crisis.

Cosas veredes, amigo Sancho...


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> y ahora pa abajoooooooooo
> 
> menuda montaña rusa





Zapatero no lo permitira... :


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News .... desde la Casa Blanca*

Se rinden!!!!!!

Se rinden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


TIM SE RINDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TIM comuncará su plan la semana que viene!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...sólo puedo decir YEAHHH


Dow 7,398.65 -67.30 (-0.90%)
S&P 500 772.28 -6.66 (-0.86%)
Nasdaq 1,444.71 +*1.89 (0.13%)*


----------



## comparto-piso (20 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Se rinden!!!!!!
> 
> Se rinden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



y eso es bueno o malo?


----------



## Tupper (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> acaba verde y con mucha gente ganando muuuucha pasta



Y tanto, menudo giro ha dado. Superior al 60%, menuda volatilidad.


----------



## brickworld (20 Feb 2009)

Pasajeros al tren!!!! Proxima parada 8010, destino final 6500 

Hay mis gamesitas que contentas se van a poner gracias a Obamo...


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

no aguanta los 770


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> no aguanta los 770




¿también perdiste el tren hamijo...? 




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

por 5 centimos


----------



## comparto-piso (20 Feb 2009)

que ostiazo se esta dando ahora


----------



## luisfernando (20 Feb 2009)

juas mas de -1% aora no? se me ha ido el tren? xD


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

a rebbotar otra vez en 767
si lo traspasa-guano


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> por 5 centimos





Ah... ya sabia yo que hoy estabas apuntando... 



Saludos


----------



## luisfernando (20 Feb 2009)

a las 21:30 : 7.329,19 136,76 (1,83%)


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

cachalote... cachaloteeeeee....


----------



## brickworld (20 Feb 2009)

Joder, sal otra vez Obama coño!!! 

Hay que poner un robot en la casa blanca que suelte coñas constantemente para alegrar a estos desgraciaos del DJI 

Tocando las bowlings


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

*Invocando al Otro Mulder* ummmummm ummm ummmm


_El otro Mulder dice>_


> *Hemos cerrado el gap, ahora nos podemos ir al guano tranquilamente*


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Joder, sal otra vez Obama coño!!!
> 
> Hay que poner un robot en la casa blanca que suelte coñas constantemente para alegrar a estos desgraciaos del DJI
> 
> Tocando las bowlings




*[modo leoncio on]*


Tu tranquilo... déjalo en mis fauces... 


*[modo leoncio off]*



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

Está hecho, tod@s tranquilos

todo sigue igual, el escenario no cambia, pero que jornada más bonita!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

no olviden ver hoy CUATRO a la medianoche!


----------



## brickworld (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> no olviden ver hoy CUATRO a la medianoche!



España, hambre de crédito
cuatro.com - España, hambre de crédito

Joder y ahora que caigo donde han metido aquel programa uberamarillo de 21 dias, se lo han cargado o que? 

Dow 7,365.19 -100.76 (-1.35%)
S&P 500 769.78 -9.16 (-1.18%)
Nasdaq 1,440.77 -2.05 (-0.14%)

Pff y yo que queria un cierre plano, otra semana de panico como si lo estuviera viendo


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

S&P 500 en los 770... esa mano... 



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

Cerrando la jornada ..........

Dow 7,375.23 -90.72 (-1.22%)
S&P 500 *770.62 * -8.32 (-1.07%)
Nasdaq 1,442.47 -0.35 (-0.02%)


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

El lunes más... :


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El lunes más... :



la semana que viene es para arriba majete,


----------



## Kujire (20 Feb 2009)

Bueno, que tengáis un buen finde, y tanto si estáis dentro o no disfrutar del finde que es lo que al final importa. 

besssssos a todos!

Edito: Este finde me he ganado una PAELLA!!!!!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

citi -22%
gs -1%
ms -2%
ojo ojo wells fargo que es la mayor hipotecaria -10%
jpm -3%
Bac -2%


----------



## brickworld (20 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Bueno, que tengáis un buen finde, y tanto si estáis dentro o no disfrutar del finde que es lo que al final importa.
> 
> besssssos a todos!



/mode Patricia Conde Off

Otro para ti guapa!!!!


----------



## tonuel (20 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> la semana que viene es para arriba majete,




Tendria que haber puesto el 100% joder... :


Pero luego pienso en juanluís y sólo pongo calderilla... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

lo que pasa que mi "arriba" igual no coincide con el tuyo 

este piso va parriba...




First State Financial Corporati -33%
Timberland Bancorp, Inc. -22%
FBL FINANCIAL GROUP -23%


----------



## brickworld (20 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Tendria que haber puesto el 100% joder... :
> 
> 
> Pero luego pienso en juanluís y sólo pongo calderilla...
> Saludos



Pues a mi esto me da canguis, soportes rotos, 20 ptos por encima del sp750, el Ibex rarito, y que la semana que viene anuncian los planes de los bancos...

no se, no se... que me da para salirme dignamente y au


----------



## Ziberan (20 Feb 2009)

La semana que viene 3 rojos, 1 negro y un verde pálido. Aunque volverá a aparecer "la mano"

Que paséis buen finde.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Feb 2009)

para tonuel y los que querais entrar:


Infomercados.com Actualidad. Alarmas intrada dow jones

http://www.infomercados.com/webn/actualidad/alarmas.asp?M=IB&SK= ibex35 (solo recomiendan ibe y fcc)


----------



## chameleon (20 Feb 2009)

el gráfico de REP es muy curioso
se ve como ayer rompió la tendencia pero fue una falsa alarma
tal y como están ahora los futuros, arrancará en 12,6 . a ver donde bota si arriba o abajo 
se mueve en un rango muy estrecho. depende como abramos pero creo que pondré compra a 12,37

estoy convencido de que esa cuña va a explotar hacia arriba, objetivo 14,20


----------



## donpepito (20 Feb 2009)

Los resultados de REPSOL, no son la prox semana? los precios que estamos viendo eran impensables hace unas semanas, 12,53€ es un precio para acumular.

El lunes ya tiene orden WRG para recomprar.... la otra vez paso algo parecido y la subieron a +15,00€ en un par de días.

SACYR tiene que estar preparando la remontada... se le pueden sacar 2,00€ por acc a corto plazo...

Por otro lado... cuando el lunes cotize de nuevo ACCIONA / ENDESA... supongo que habrá subasta.... ha sido injusto para las otras acciones... de lo contrario hoy se hubiesen llevado un buen ajuste a la baja, con relación al cierre -3,46%

No es normal, las manipulaciones que tenemos que soportar en España, esto ha sido ordenado desde dentro.

Hay gente en otros foros que dicen... voy a poner una orden de compra el lunes antes de abrir a 84,00€ por ACCIONA, lo veo muy precipitado... teniendo en cuenta que de momento tienen que tener el visto bueno desde Bruselas.... con subidas y bajadas al mas puro estilo VUELING....


----------



## DeCafeina (21 Feb 2009)

*Efemérides*

Hace justo un año.... 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/51667-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-111.html

Hay páginas memorables por esas fechas. Es realmente interesante revisar la historia de este hilo a modo de hemeroteca para tomar conciencia de la magnitud de lo que estamos viendo.

¡Y Cárpatos asustado por ver el itraxx a 580, en máximos históricos!. Pobriño, sin saber lo que le iba a tocar contarnos.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Feb 2009)

ESTA SEMANA TEF, y nunca ha fallado hasta ahora, siempre por encima... igual esta es la semana


----------



## donpepito (21 Feb 2009)

Presentación de Resultados cuarto trimestre 2008 - 26 de febrero REPSOL


----------



## chameleon (21 Feb 2009)

REPSOL:


> La petrolera cerrará parcialmente el procesamiento de crudo en tres de sus refinerías en España, dijo la compañía hoy. Una refinería de 80.000 barriles diarios en Tarragona parará por un mes a partir del 6 de marzo, mientras que otra de 70.000 barriles diarios en Puertollano se detendrá durante un mes desde mayo y una tercera planta estará sin funcionar durante 20 días en el cuarto trimestre del año. Repsol-YPF dijo que el cierre se decidió para realizar tareas de mantenimiento en las plantas.



SACYR:


> Citi lanzará OPA sobre Itinere en marzo
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Citi, a través de su fondo de inversión en infraestructuras, lanzará la oferta pública de adquisición de acciones (OPA) sobre el 100% de Itínere, filial de concesiones de Sacyr Vallehermoso, a mediados del próximo mes de marzo con la previsión de cerrar la transacción en mayo, informaron a Europa Press en fuentes conocedoras del proceso. La operación, que supondrá un total de 7.887 millones de euros (incluida la deuda de la filial de Sacyr), conlleva la posterior venta de activos de Itínere a Abertis y Atlantia por 1.041 millones de euros.



FERROVIAL:


> Consorcio de Babcock se retira de la puja por Gatwick
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> El consorcio formado por RREEF Infrastructure --controlado por Deutsche Bank -- y Babcock & Brown ha retirado su oferta para hacerse con el aeropuerto londinense de Gatwick, propiedad de la española Ferrovial, según informó el martes un portavoz de RREEF. "Definitivamente estamos fuera", dijo el portavoz de RREEF, que explicó que el reducido plazo para llevar a cabo el proceso de due diligence y las dificultades a la hora de lograr financiación a largo plazo fueran las causas de la retirada. Quedarían ahora dos grupos interesados: Global Infrastructure Partners (GIP), un fondo en el que invierten General Electric y Credit Suisse; y la filial de Citigroup Citi Infrastructure Investors, en compañía de Vancouver Airport Services y la aseguradora John Hancock Life, pujando de forma conjunta como Lysander Gatwick Investment Group.



LUNES: IPC de ITALIA
MiÉRCOLES: PIB cuarto trimestre Alemania y Rumanía + CINTRA presenta resultados
JUEVES: tasa de paro alemania (nos vamos a cagar) + presentan resultados abertis, telefonica y ACS
VIERNES: IPC ejpaña, PIB EEUU del cuarto trimestre, tasa paro Japón y tasa paro zona euro + resultados 2008 IBERIA y FERROVIAL


----------



## tonuel (21 Feb 2009)

buenos dias...


Analizando los valores que tengo en cartera aprecio claramente la formación de una triple HCH cabeza y hombro invertida, es decir, el martes las plusvalias serán jugosísimas.. 



.... y buena suerte...







Saludos


----------



## donpepito (21 Feb 2009)

Madrid.- Acciona y Enel se han fijado para este viernes una agenda diseñada milimétricamente, que pondrá fin a una aventura que ha durado 16 meses. Formalmente, a las 19.00 horas, Acciona ha cerrado la venta de su 25% de Endesa a la italiana Enel, si bien la operación se da un margen máximo de seis meses para trámites administrativos y aprobaciones regulatorias.

La constructora recibirá por la venta de su 25% de Endesa a Enel 9.600 millones, a los que se suman otros 1.500 millones procedentes del dividendo de la compañía. No obstante, de todo ese dinero invertirá 2.900 millones en la compra de activos eólicos e hidráulicos de Endesa en España y Portugal.

Así, descontada la inversión que realizó Acciona para la compra de Endesa, la compañía presidida por Entrecanales logra unas plusvalías de 1.700 millones de euros.

* 10.00 horas Fulvio Conti, consejero delegado de Enel, llega a Madrid procedente de Roma para firmar la operación, valorada en 11.100 millones de euros.
* 15.00 horas Conti y su hombre en España, Andrea Brentan, se reúnen en privado con José Manuel Entrecanales, presidente de Acciona y hasta entonces de Endesa, y su mano derecha, Valentín Montoya, el ejecutivo que diseñó el desembarco de Acciona en Endesa y el que también ha pergeñado ahora el acuerdo de salida.
* 16.30 horas. Los cuatro ejecutivos almorzaron juntos y se dirigieron en dos coches a la sede de Endesa en Madrid.
* 17.00 horas. Endesa celebra el primer consejo de la tarde. Los consejeros de Acciona no asisten, por ser parte interesada, y los de Enel presentan el acuerdo para que el consejo de Endesa apruebe el traspaso de activos de energías renovables y centrales hidráulicas por valor de más de 3.000 millones de euros.
* 18.00 horas. Tras la aprobación del primer consejo, en una sala contigua, los ejecutivos de Enel y Acciona firmaron el acuerdo de compraventa del 25%.
* 19.00 horas. Segundo consejo de Endesa en la misma tarde, en el que todos los consejeros aprueban por unanimidad las cuentas del grupo en 2008 y un dividendo, tanto ordinario como extraordinario, por valor de 6.200 millones de euros, el mayor de la historia de España.
* 20.00 horas. Andrea Brentan y su equipo en España se reúnen con 20 entidades financieras para firmar el crédito, de más de 7.500 millones de euros, que Enel utilizará para pagar a Acciona la operación.
* 21.00 horas. Conti vuelve a Roma y Entrecanales a su casa. Termina así una relación incestuosa de 16 meses, que culmina con un divorcio pactado que dejará Endesa en manos del grupo italiano Enel. Éste podrá por fin poner en marcha un plan estratégico para la eléctrica, después de más de año y medio de parálisis. Las partes se *dan seis meses como máximo para cumplir todos los requisitos jurídicos, administrativos y regulatorios.*

La Comisión de la Energía, la comisión de Competencia y la Comisión Europea darán el visto bueno en los próximos dos meses.


----------



## Hagen (21 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los resultados de REPSOL, no son la prox semana? los precios que estamos viendo eran impensables hace unas semanas, 12,53€ es un precio para acumular.
> 
> El lunes ya tiene orden WRG para recomprar.... la otra vez paso algo parecido y la subieron a +15,00€ en un par de días.
> 
> ...



Buenas, 

Vemos que madrugamos por la mañana, gracias por la info.

Sobre lo de Acciona y Enel, por lo que he estado leyendo, le dan los 11.000 millones en cash a Acciona y luego esta recompra activos.

Sobre las autoridades nacionales no van a poner ningun problema a la operacion, ni la cne, ni la comision de la competencia.

Y viendo lo que paso con las condiciones que le impusieron a E.on con la compra de endesa, ya fue la CNE tachada de ilegal por Bruselas.

Puedes decirme otros foros de info sobre la Acciona.

Mi valoracion por empresa y nivel de cotización Acciona como minimo debe estar a 115 Euros, y fluctuando hasta los 140.

Gracias de nuevo por la info.


----------



## donpepito (21 Feb 2009)

Si, la primera info... la inserté ayer por la noche... en cotizalia... son comentarios de usuarios que opinan al respecto.

Los otros foros... no aportan nada interesante... invertia.

Si la jornada del lunes acompaña... yo estimo que al menos un +10,00% sube ACCIONA... recuerdo el día del rumor... que llego a los 100,00€ pero luego acabo incluso en negativo... esto es diferente... dependerá mucho de la subasta ... me imagino que no estará a primera hora... harán un comunicado a media mañana.

Al final me perdi la oportunidad de volver a recomprar a 82,20€ ese precio era muy bueno.

Muchas plusvalías para el lunes y felicidades por mantener!


----------



## donpepito (21 Feb 2009)

Buenas tardes... me acerdo para dejaros este comentario de CARPATOS:

*Fuertes subidas en bancos USA en el fuera de horas *


Tras el cierre de Wall Street del viernes y en el mercado fuera de horas tenemos a Bank of America subiendo el 9%, Citigroup sube 15 %, Fifth Third Bancorp sube 13 %, JP Morgan 2 %, Wells Fargo 1,5 %. Esto podría causar el lunes un rebote en las bolsas europeas


----------



## donpepito (21 Feb 2009)

Os acordais que el jueves comente que una agencia, -JPMORGAN- había comprado +1xx.xxx acciones de endesa... pues estaba claro.. la información privilegiada es lo que tiene:

Acciona recibirá más 8.220 millones por dejar Endesa en manos de Enel. La Verdad

A falta del visto bueno de los reguladores

Las entidades encargadas de valorar esos activos son *JP Morgan*, Santander, Mediobanca y Citibank. 

La firma está pendiente de que el Consejo de Administración de Endesa, reunido hoy, apruebe el pago del dividendo y la venta a Acciona de los activos renovables pactados. Una vez firmado el acuerdo se abrirá un periodo transitorio de seis meses para lograr los permisos necesarios.

De hecho, el traspaso de las acciones de Endesa a Enel y los pagos correspondientes no se efectuarán hasta que los organismos reguladores hayan autorizado la compra por Acciona de, al menos, el 75% de los activos de renovables pactados. De esta manera se pondrá fin a una alianza suscrita hace dos años, en marzo de 2007, que permitió a Enel y Acciona tomar el control de Endesa y desplazar al grupo alemán E.ON, que había lanzado una opa sobre la eléctrica española. 

Además, culmina una larga pugna por el control de Endesa que se inició en septiembre de 2005 con la opa presentada por Gas Natural.

Ante la inminencia del acuerdo, la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) decidía suspender, de forma cautelar, la cotización bursátil de las acciones de Acciona y Endesa. 

En el momento de la suspensión, los títulos de la eléctrica subían el 1,55%, hasta los 24,21 euros cada uno, en tanto que los de la constructora cedían el 0,18%, hasta quedar en 83,85 euros. 

*POR QUÈ NO LA SUSPENDIERON CUANDO ESTABA A 82,20€ y 22,35€ respectivamente?
*


----------



## donpepito (21 Feb 2009)

*DIVIDENDO DE CASÍ 6,00€ para el 16 MARZO... ENDESA*

Endesa comunica a la Comisión de Valores el divorcio de Enel y Acciona. La Verdad



Sería maravilloso, que tiraran la ACCION a menos de 6,00€ FALCONE te contratamos!!!

y nos llevaramos los dividendos por la cara!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Feb 2009)

Donpepito no te quemes.. a mi tambien me jodio bastante,ya que el Jueves tenia 2mil endesas en cartera,y en enero y febrero casi todas las semanas compraba vendia endesas,pero bueno... yo te culpo a ti por decirme lo de los 22 euros,por eso las vendi jajajaja (es coña)

Habra que vigilar a JPMorgan,esta claro que ellos tienen el chivato de la info jugosa,asi que a marcar.

Crees que el 8% entrara en la opa??? Yo veo que los italianos estan bastante tiesos...


----------



## donpepito (21 Feb 2009)

Esto solo pasa en España, como ya he comentado no hace mucho... no es normal suspender la cotización a las 13:00horas... que lo hubiesen hecho a primera hora.

Se han librado de una buena caída.... personalmente ENDESA me gusta para el trading... ya las mantuve en mi cartera unas cuantas semanas.... luego volví a recomprar.

Conociendo a está gente... veo probable que el lunes suba... pero de aquí al 16 de marzo... seguro que la tumban.

Al fin de cuentas, el dividendo -se lava- con la cotización el mismo día... 6,00€ menos, lo mismo les dá y la dejan tranquila.

Lo de jpmorgan es muy sospechoso... igual que pizarro con la anterior OPA, el compró +50.000 acciones un día antes, luego a 42,00€ !!!

Yo veo dos escenarios... o la suben a 41,00€ de aquí a marzo... o la tiran para recomprar.

NO VEO OPA al 8,00% (creo que figura en el contrato) .... además los babos... de la CNMV ...... esos solo defienden a los que les ordenan desde arriba.

ACCIONA se vá del tirón a 100,00€ la prox semana, el lunes los bancos van a tirar del ibex hacía arriba.

Yo tengo buenas plusvalías en ENDESA... en parte eso al menos es seguro... lo demás está por venir!


----------



## Dolmen (21 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes... me acerdo para dejaros este comentario de CARPATOS:
> 
> *Fuertes subidas en bancos USA en el fuera de horas *
> 
> ...



Pero los futuros están rojo infierno ¿no?


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (21 Feb 2009)

Echarle un ojo a estos gráficos.

Lo mejor que he visto en comparativas históricas

dshort.com: Bear Market Recoveries Since 1950


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Feb 2009)

Ayer no pude entrar, pero me hicieron gracia algunos comentarios, entre otros, decir que estamos laterales... :
Datos de banca europea desde el *1 de enero 2009*...http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s/93910-seguimiento-banca-europea-2009-a.html
*
RBS -63,24%
LLOYDS -56,69%
UNICREDITO ITALIAN -51,54%
ING -46,84%
POPULAR -39,53%
BARCLAYS -39,36%
SOCIETE GENERALE -39,36%
DEUTSCHE BANK -37,04%
BBVA -35,55%
HSBC -30,02%
INTESA SANPAOLO -29,92%
SANTANDER -29,71%
BNP PARIBAS -28,67%
CREDIT AGRICOLE -15,35%*

Saludos...


----------



## SNB4President (22 Feb 2009)

Especial futuros americanos:

Citigroup 
Viernes apertura: 2,51
Final: 1,95 (-22,31%)
Futuros: 2,20 (+12,82%)

Bank of America 
Viernes apertura: 3,93
Final: 3,79 (-3,56%)
Futuros: 4,02 (+6,07%)

Wells Fargo 
Viernes apertura: 12,01
Final: 10,91 (-9,16%)
Futuros: 10,88 (-0,27%)

JPMorgan Chase
Viernes apertura: 20,60
Final: 19,90 (-3,40%)
Futuros: 20,29 (+1,96%)

General Electric
Viernes apertura: 10,06
Final: 9,38 (-6,76%)
Futuros: 9,45 (+0,75%)

General Motors
Viernes apertura: 2,00
Final: 1,77 (-11,50%)
Futuros: 1,88 (+6,21%)

Ford
Viernes apertura: 1,63
Final: 1,58 (-3,07%)
Futuros: 1,58 =

Daimler
Viernes apertura: 27,41
Final: 26,00 (-5,14%)
Futuros: 25,89 (-0,43%)

NY Dollar Index


----------



## comandante (22 Feb 2009)

*El RBS anunciará miles de despidos el jueves*


----------



## tonuel (22 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *
> RBS -63,24%
> LLOYDS -56,69%
> UNICREDITO ITALIAN -51,54%
> ...








Saludos


----------



## Kataboom (22 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ayer no pude entrar, pero me hicieron gracia algunos comentarios, entre otros, decir que estamos laterales... :
> Datos de banca europea desde el *1 de enero 2009*...http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s/93910-seguimiento-banca-europea-2009-a.html
> *
> RBS -63,24%
> ...


----------



## donpepito (22 Feb 2009)

Con la venta a Enel, España pierde la oportunidad de crear un gran grupo energético nacional

Editorial de EL PAÍS

Después de 17 meses de cohabitación tormentosa en Endesa, Acciona acaba de vender el 25% del capital de la empresa eléctrica española a Enel, el grupo italiano con un 30% de capital público y que ahora dominará el 92% de Endesa. Por muchas razones, la operación puede considerarse como un fracaso político y económico de primera magnitud. La primera razón y más poderosa es que la economía española pierde una referencia empresarial importante; no en vano es la compañía eléctrica más importante de América Latina y estaba llamada a convertirse en lo que se conoce como un campeón nacional, es decir, un grupo empresarial con capital español capaz de ocupar cuotas de mercado significativas en Europa y en América Latina. Ahora, esa posibilidad ha desaparecido y Enel ha dado el gran paso para dominar el mercado energético mediterráneo.

También confirma el fracaso de quienes, con el Gobierno a la cabeza, pretendieron fabricar un núcleo accionarial estable en la compañía española frente a las pretensiones de la alemana E.ON. La mayor responsabilidad de este fracaso hay que atribuirla al Gobierno de Rodríguez Zapatero, pero no está de más recordar el turbio conflicto que ha acabado con Enel como dueño de Endesa. Los directivos y el Consejo de Endesa, nombrados a instancias de José María Aznar y Rodrigo Rato, boicotearon activamente en 2005 la OPA de Gas Natural sobre Endesa, una solución que podía haber consolidado la idea de un campeón energético español. Como parte de ese boicoteo, respaldado públicamente por el PP, los directivos buscaron a la empresa alemana E.ON, que lanzó una OPA sobre Endesa. El Gobierno aceptó públicamente un desafío que tenía que haber resuelto con mayor firmeza y discreción y, después de utilizar indebidamente a la Comisión Nacional de la Energía para cerrar el paso a E.ON, fabricó artificiosamente un núcleo accionarial mixto con Enel y la constructora Acciona para dirigir Endesa.

Hoy se puede decir que la solución no fue acertada. Las endiabladas relaciones entre Acciona y Enel no han aguantado ni siquiera el plazo de 2010 fijado para recomprar las acciones de Endesa. Tampoco fue muy afortunada la elección de una constructora como accionista capaz de dotar de estabilidad una compañía eléctrica tan compleja como Endesa. Ni su capacidad financiera, más deteriorada todavía por el hundimiento de la construcción, ni sus intereses profesionales, avalaban el papel de Acciona.

La constructora española ha obtenido en la operación unas plusvalías de casi 1.900 millones de euros. Si acudió a Endesa como un favor al Gobierno o lo hizo por iniciativa propia, el caso es que ha obtenido pingües beneficios. El beneficio de Enel es que controla una parte del mercado español y latinoamericano. Pero se ha perdido una gran oportunidad, quizá la única, para configurar un mercado energético español tan sólido e inatacable como, por ejemplo, el alemán. Y la historia de este fracaso puede repetirse en breve.


Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (22 Feb 2009)

ANA, para el lunes y con 11.000 millones más .

No dando por perdida la directriz alacista de medio plazo, la posibilidad de arranque de un 2º alcista se mantiene vigente en estos momentos.

El nivel 101donde se activaria dicho segundo supondria colocar al valor por encima de su 4º máximo relevante desde los máximos de 2008 y evidentemente iniciar un camino alcista.

Y en contra si la cosa sigue como está y ni la venta del 25% de ELE surte el efecto esperado (concesión al AF) se confirmaria la perdida del canal alcista y el camino hacia el nivel de los 72 quedaria expdito.


----------



## donpepito (22 Feb 2009)

Acciona se convierte en nuevo competidor en el sector eléctrico, en el que acaba de entrar Gas Natural y el grupo ACS trata de reforzarse en Iberdrola

MIGUEL ÁNGEL NOCEDA - Madrid

La vuelta de vacaciones de verano de 2005 supuso una verdadera revolución en el sector eléctrico español. Gas Natural, empresa controlada por La Caixa y Repsol, lanzaba una OPA sobre Endesa con los parabienes del Gobierno socialista. La eléctrica, presidida por un hombre nombrado por el PP (el hoy diputado Manuel Pizarro) y con esta formación batida en su defensa, buscó un aliado en el mercado internacional y lo encontró en la alemana E.ON.

El sector se convirtió en un volcán, cuya presión subió de grados cuando a finales de aquel mes de septiembre dos constructoras irrumpían en el sector. En una operación relámpago, ACS se hacía con el 22% de Unión Fenosa que tenía el Santander, y casi en las mismas fechas, Acciona adquiría el 10% de Endesa. Las constructoras habían sobrepasado los límites de su sector y con la cartera repleta decidieron diversificar a sectores complementarios y con futuro. De hecho, FCC también llegó a tener acciones de Iberdrola de las que luego se desprendió y Sacyr se decantó por Repsol, en la que posee el 20%.

Posteriormente, ACS y Acciona elevarían sus participaciones al 45% y al 25%, respectivamente. Y, precisamente, ambas han salido casi al mismo tiempo de las dos eléctricas con unas plusvalías parecidas de 4.000 millones de euros. Eso sí, la salida ha sido bien distinta, entre otras cosas porque ACS tenía el control de Unión Fenosa y Acciona, al enemigo metido en casa.

Pero volverán a coincidir en el destino de las plusvalías. Al margen de que pueden cubrir algunas exigencias crediticias, las dos destinarán la mayor parte a invertir de nuevo en el sector eléctrico. El grupo que preside Florentino Pérez lo dedicará, seguramente, a fortalecer su presencia en Iberdrola, en la que ya posee un 7,8% más los derechos sobre otro 5%, lo que le convierte en el principal accionista. Su decidida apuesta por la primera eléctrica no ha gustado nada a su presidente, Ignacio Sánchez Galán, que ha montado un gran aparato para rechazar las acechanzas de Pérez.

Para Acciona, por su parte, la salida del capital de Endesa no va a significar su abandono del sector. En primer lugar, se va con 2.400 megavatios de renovables y saltos hidráulicos en Aragón por 600 megavatios, lo que unido a los activos -sobre todo eólicos- que posee le permitirá convertirse en un competidor a tener en cuenta en el futuro del sector. Además, los responsables de Acciona no ocultan su amargura por dejar una empresa que les gustaba mucho, por la que apostaron y que han tenido que dejar por la mala convivencia.

En definitiva, el cuadro de actores quedará formado por Endesa, controlada por Enel; Iberdrola, no se sabe por quién; Hidrocantábrico, que es de la portuguesa EDP; E.ON, que se quedó con Viesgo y varias centrales de Endesa cuando perdió frente a Enel y Acciona; la nueva Gas Natural- Unión Fenosa, y Acciona.

Mientras tanto, el pacto de ruptura con Enel firmado ayer no pone fin al año y medio que llevan de convivencia amarga en Endesa. Los dos socios tienen todavía por delante entre tres y cuatro meses más de cohabitación en la eléctrica mientras se legalizan todos los papeles de la separación. En ese periodo, el principal ejecutivo de la firma italiana, Fulvio Conti, debe deshojar la margarita para nombrar al nuevo presidente de la eléctrica en sustitución de José Manuel Entrecanales.

Se da por descontado que Conti respetará el acuerdo alcanzado con la intermediación del Gobierno de que el presidente sea un español. A la cabeza de candidatos figura el actual consejero delegado, Rafael Miranda, un veterano de la casa que ha sido segundo con tres presidentes (Feliciano Fuster, Rodolfo Martín Villa y Manuel Pizarro) y que apoyó a E.ON en su lucha con Gas Natural. Miranda ha alcanzado una estrecha relación con Conti; pero en la carrera por el puesto le podrían salir otros candidatos con mejor cartel para el Gobierno socialista. Hay que tener en cuenta, además, que es casi seguro que la línea ejecutiva pase a Andrea Breton, que será el consejero delegado.


Saludos.


----------



## Condor (22 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El lunes más... :



Siento no haber comentado esta fase en su momento, en el avión no se permiten los aparatos electrónicos encendidos; lo correcto sería haber dicho: "y el lunes menos"


----------



## SNB4President (22 Feb 2009)

Oriente medio este fin de semana:

Emiratos Árabes Unidos: +1,09%
Qatar: -2,79%
Oman: -0,30%
Jordania: +0,66%
Arabia Saudí: +0,81%
Bahrain: -0,06%
Israel: -3,76%
Kuwait: -1,11%
Egipto:-1,59%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Feb 2009)

SNB4President dijo:


> Oriente medio este fin de semana:
> 
> Emiratos Árabes Unidos: +1,09%
> Qatar: -2,79%
> ...



Vaya piñazo se ha pegado Israel, no? 

Por cierto, gracias SNB4president por traernos cada domingo la bolsa de Oriente medio... 

Saludos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Feb 2009)

buenas tardes a todos...pululando por foros bolsisticos varios,he leido y visto opiniones variadas,el gran debate (como no podria ser otro )es si nos hemos cepillado el nivel de soporte de una linea tendencial alcista que viene desde los años 80...a partir de ahi ya hay opiniones para todos los gustos
pesimistas 1--El soporte ha sido traspasado claramente....hostion hasta los 6500 o mas aun
optimistas 1--estamos en linea de soporte clara y viene un rebote inminente hacia 8050..8100
optimistas 2--podemos caer todavia hasta 7400-7300 luego rebote hasta esos 8000
las mayores discrepancias se basan en si comparar graficos lineales o logaritmicos..por que dan respuestas muy diversas al ser los graficos tan a largo plazo

yo por mi parte tengo muy claro que de momento no me meto ni de coña...creo que esta semana haremos un lateral muy,muy aburrido a la espera de ver que pasa con el soporte del dji o eso o bajada a los abismos con cuentagotas

suerte y chuletones a todos


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Feb 2009)

Safe Haven | Is This March 2003?

Dow Theory Says NO

Of late I have heard the argument made that the November 2008 to February 2009 period is like the October 2002 to March 2003 time period. Of course, the basis for drawing this alleged parallel is that the market has bottomed. Well, according to Dow theory, this is not like March 2003.

Ever since the short-term non-confirmation was first born on January 20, 2009, when the Transports closed below their November 20, 2008 closing low, there has been talk of the potential bullishness of that non-confirmation. As explained in my last posting here on February 7th, non-confirmations are mere warnings of a possible trend change and in accordance to traditional Dow theory the previously established trend must be considered to still be in force until it is authoritatively reversed. In the current case, the previously established primary trend change occurred on November 21, 2007 when both the Industrials and the Transports jointly closed below their previous secondary low point. In spite of many misrepresented or misunderstood views on Dow theory, nothing has occurred to invalidate the now 15-month old primary bear market. In fact, the price action on February 19, 2009 carried both the Industrials and the Transports down to new joint closing lows. In doing so, the Industrials closed below their November 20, 2008 secondary low point. As a result, the primary bear market has been reconfirmed once again.

Now I want to turn to the charts. In the first chart below I have included a chart of the 2002/2003 bottom. Note that the averages both made a joint low at the October 2002 secondary low point. From that low the averages rallied into their November/January secondary high points. From these high points the averages moved down into the joint March secondary low points. At that time the Industrials held above their November low as the March secondary lows were formed. As a result, a non-confirmation was born. Then, from that non-confirmation price moved up and in June both averages bettered their previous secondary high points. In doing so, a new primary bullish trend was authoritatively established.






Now let's turn to the current chart that I have included below. As you can see the non-confirmation that was born on January 20th was blown out of the water this past Thursday with the new joint closing low that carried the Industrials below their November secondary low point. Thus, the current Dow theory picture is not even remotely similar to that of the 2002/2003 bottom. Now, this is not to say that short-term bounces aren't possible because they are and I am watching my indicators very closely to tell me when such a bounce takes root. Once this occurs we will hear talk of a double bottom and that the Dow theory gave us a "false" signal. But, once my short-term indicators turn back down triggering another sell signal, that is assuming we get a short-term bounce along in here, then the stage will be set to clobber the unsuspecting "double bottom we have a false Dow theory signal it's all going to be okay" crowd.





Here are a few quotes from the last great depression.

November 1929
Some reassuring utterance by the President of the United States would do much to restore the confidence of the public. William Randolph Hurst

November 1929
Any lack of confidence in the economic future of the basic strength of business in the United States is foolish. President Hoover
June 1930
The worst is over without a doubt. James J. Davis, Secretary of Labor

September 12, 1930
"We have hit bottom and are on the upswing." - James J. Davis, Secretary of Labor.

October 1930
Looking to the future I see in the further acceleration of science continuous jobs for our workers, Science will cure unemployment. Charles M. Schwab

October 1930
I see now reason why 1931 should not be an extremely good year. Alfred P Sloan, Jr. General Motors Corporation

December 1930
Economic depression cannot be cured by legislative action or executive pronouncement. President Hoover

July 21, 1932
"I believe July 8, 1932 was the end of the great bear market." - Dow Theorist, Robert Rhea.

It is important to understand that Wall Street and the politicians are the ones that created the economic mess we are in. The politicians did not see this coming, they do not understand this problem and they are not going to be able to fix it. From my seat, it is actually comical, but sad, to watch these guys in action. I honestly believe they are clueless. For the record, I warned about the extended 4-year cycle advance all throughout 2005, 2006 and 2007. It was then at the 2007 New Orleans Investor Conference that I first revealed the possibility of a 1930 to 1932 s**** setup occurring following that extended 4-year cycle advance. Don't buy the current hype.

I have begun doing free Friday market commentary that is available at Commentary so please begin joining me there. The specifics on Dow theory, my statistics, model expectations, and timing are available through a sub******ion to Cycles News & Views and the short-term updates. This also includes very detailed slide show presentation on the big picture in equities, the 4-year cycle, commodities and what is expected to come. I also provide important turn point analysis using the unique Cycle Turn Indicator on stock market, the dollar, bonds, gold, silver, oil, gasoline, the XAU and more. A sub******ion includes access to the monthly issues of Cycles News & Views covering the Dow theory, and very detailed statistical based analysis plus updates 3 times a week.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> buenas tardes a todos...pululando por foros bolsisticos varios,he leido y visto opiniones para todos los gustos,el gran debate (como no podria ser otro )es si nos hemos cepillado el nivel de soporte de una linea tendencial alcista que viene desde los años 80...a partir de ahi ya hay opiniones para todos los gustos
> pesimistas 1--El soporte ha sido traspasado claramente....hostion hasta los 6500 o mas aun
> optimistas 1--estamos en linea de soporte clara y viene un rebote inminente hacia 8050..8100
> optimistas 2--podemos caer todavia hasta 7400-7300 luego rebote hasta esos 8000
> ...



Para mi lo único que hemos hecho en el IBEX, es romper la teoría del doble suelo y pa'rriba, la línea de tendencia desde 1995, no se ha roto, pasa en marzo sobre 7525, el viernes el futuro estuvo a 7533 y rebotó hasta el 7716...
Si traspasamos esa línea de tendencia, no le veo un soporte creible hasta el 5500..

Saludos...

PD: No creo que lo hagamos a la primera, así que me apunto a la versión rebote, y posiblemente hasta la zona de 8350, el 38,2% del movimiento desde el 6-E hasta el 7525


----------



## rosonero (22 Feb 2009)

Pues yo pensaba estrenarme mañana en la bolsa comprando unas Acciona, me hacéis dudar. Como no tengo tiempo de hacerlo a través de otro broker utilizaría el de ING que es donde tengo la pasta (aunque he comparado y son caros de la ostia si vas a operar con frecuencia).

Por cierto, ¿algún alma caritativa podría explicarme qué tener en cuenta al ordenar la compra antes de la apertura.
¿ puede pasar que en la subasta previa a la apertura de la bolsa su precio se dispare más allà de los 83.85 €?


----------



## donpepito (22 Feb 2009)

Tienes que dar una orden de compra como poco de 84,10€ este ha sido el precio de compra... no estoy muy seguro que este de nuevo en apertura... los de la cnmv les gustá tocar los OO ... para crear mas HYPE... harán un comunicado... indicando la hora de cotización.

Mucha suerte... por otro lado... hay un broker muy barato.. Invertir en la bolsa de madrid ( espaola ) y en fondos de inversion con Ahorro Corporacion

Saludos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Feb 2009)

rosonero, si nunca has estado en bolsa metido, mi consejo es que EMPIECES A FUNCIONAR SIMULANDO.... es decir apunta en un papel el precio si comprases y luego si vendieses... y suma gastos y comisiones de ambas...


pero claro, es mi opinion


----------



## donpepito (22 Feb 2009)

No quiero ser agorero... pero ya sabes el dicho... COMPRA CON EL RUMOR... Y VENDE CON LA NOTICIA!

Quizás esta subida de ACCIONA, estaba ya descontada... pero los que arriesgan... ganan!


----------



## tonuel (22 Feb 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues yo pensaba estrenarme mañana en la bolsa...





Llena la nevera de verdura... :o


----------



## donpepito (22 Feb 2009)

Otra posibilidad... es operar en intradía... hay mucho brokers.. que no cobran NADA en venta... compras con todos los gastos... y al vender en el mismo día... solo pagas el canon de bolsa.


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Feb 2009)

esta noticia se sabia ya o no?

BBVA vende su sede en el centro de Barcelona al fondo de inversión alemán Deka por 82 millones. europapress.es


----------



## rosonero (22 Feb 2009)

Gracias a todos por los consejos. En principio ya llevo unos meses jugando en bolsa en tiempo real en el juego de Rankia.com, no me va mal ( que cojones! voy el sexto de 10.000 participantes con un 6.5% de ganancias des de el 2 de febrero) :
Ya sé que la cosa cambia cuando va de verdad pero sigo el post de hace tiempo y los depósitos cada día dan menos así que la idea es contratar un broker decente y pa'lante.

Por cierto, es verdad que Acciona se había suspendido su cotización pero creía que volvería el lunes a las 09:00 horas sin más preámbulos.:

Pd. La estrategía a seguir es comprar más barato de lo que venda


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Feb 2009)

tampoco es mala vender como compraste si te chupas los dividendos y te dan mas que el banco


----------



## tonuel (22 Feb 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Pd. La estrategía a seguir es comprar más barato de lo que venda




Buena estrategia... 


métete en banca... va p'arriba a largo... 



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (22 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tampoco es mala vender como compraste si te chupas los dividendos y te dan mas que el banco



Cuéntame más, aunque no creo que sea el mejor momento para pensar en el medio-largo plazo, ¿para cobrar el dividendo hay que llevar un determinado tiempo con las acciones en cartera? ¿cobras proporcionalmente a los días del año que hiciera que las tenías? ¿se cobra igual aunque las hayas comprado el día antes? 

No quisiera abusar pero ya que os tengo por aquí ...


----------



## rosonero (22 Feb 2009)

Vale vale, ya lo he encontrado en San Google, sorry. Es que estoy muy verde.

hoyInversión: Actualidad económica, dinero, bolsa, cotizaciones y análisis


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Feb 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Gracias a todos por los consejos. En principio ya llevo unos meses jugando en bolsa en tiempo real en el juego de Rankia.com, no me va mal ( que cojones! voy el sexto de 10.000 participantes con un 6.5% de ganancias des de el 2 de febrero) :
> Ya sé que la cosa cambia cuando va de verdad pero sigo el post de hace tiempo y los depósitos cada día dan menos así que la idea es contratar un broker decente y pa'lante.
> 
> Por cierto, es verdad que Acciona se había suspendido su cotización pero creía que volvería el lunes a las 09:00 horas sin más preámbulos.:
> ...



Te veo, felicidades, campeon vas casi siempre 5 o 6.

Que haces para ganar tanta rentabilidad?


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Feb 2009)

lo que igual no pone es que los 1500 primeros eypos de dividendos estan exentos si tienes las acciones 2 meses antes y despues de cuando te sueltan la panoja

es decir, que te pagaran reteniendo, pero guardas los recibos para que te devuelvan...


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> esta noticia se sabia ya o no?
> 
> BBVA vende su sede en el centro de Barcelona al fondo de inversión alemán Deka por 82 millones. europapress.es



Recuerdo que el SAN tomo la accion de vender todos sus inmuebles hace ya un par de años. Sin embargo, BBVA compró, ¿quien gano?


----------



## rosonero (22 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Te veo, felicidades, campeon vas casi siempre 5 o 6.
> 
> Que haces para ganar tanta rentabilidad?



Operar poco y a favor de mercado, que la cosa se pone en rojo, ese día me doy fiesta, que hay alegría y puedo estar al tanto de la pantalla pues pa'dentro. Siempre en valores importantes, entre otras cosas porque no controlo para nada el mercado y éstos son más fáciles de seguir informativamente.
También está lo de que el último céntimo se lo lleve otro y todo lo que van dejando caer por este hilo. 

En cuanto a Acciona, joer!!!! es que más de cara y más claro no puede estar para que pegue un subidón, Hagen, y donpepeito con alguna restricción, apuestan por ello y a mi me ha hecho hasta decidir pasar a la acción.


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

7200, nikkei


----------



## luisfernando (23 Feb 2009)

kiere decir que nos vamos a pique mañana??


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

solo por recordar, si el nikkei pierde los 7150, que son los minimos de noviembre... vamos a morir todos...

ademas coincide el precio objetivo tecnicamente a largo y me dio plazo... sobre los 1800-2000... como lo ois

LARGO:


MEDIO:


cada vez que veo los 35.000 y los 7.000 que estamos ahora: un 80% ??


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> kiere decir que nos vamos a pique mañana??



no no

mañana no, pero es cuestion de tiempo... en el ibex no tengo dudas de los 6000.... pero es que si me pongo a mirarlo.... veo los 5000 y pico tambien... estamos hablando antes de 12 meses...


----------



## sopelmar (23 Feb 2009)

los dividendos se cobran aunque compres las acciones el mismo dia que los dan , en el 2010 la renta si has tenido mas de 5 operaciones de beneficio ya no te la hacen en el banco , si sabes tu ok sino a pagar a una asesoria ( aunque puedes hacerla tu de culo llevarla a hacienda y que te la corrijan ) 
por cierto tengo un compi que trabaja en gamesa y no ve bien a acciona le dije me desanconsejo comprar , de todas formas cada titulo son carisimas como pete pa abajo vas a estar muy trincao 
yo empece en esto en navidad y e pegao dos rebotes con vidrala e iberdr pero esto pillao con avanzit o sea que se me a enfria la sangre que el dinero cuesta mucho ganarlo


----------



## elfo-oscuro (23 Feb 2009)

hoy viene otro dia negro, el nikei ya esta derrumbandose.


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Buenos días.

Solo -0,54% NIKKEI.


----------



## nief (23 Feb 2009)

al final no ha sido tanto el nikkei pero esta en minimos minimisimos


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

*harbinger Capital Partners Comunica Posición Corta En Popular (1,23%)* 

Cierre Nikkei Lunes: -0,5% (7.376 Puntos) (23/02/2009 08:09)


El Euro/dólar Rebota Con Fuerza Hasta Los 1,29 (23/02/2009 08:03)

Los Futuros Europeos Sube De Media Un +0,5% (23/02/2009 08:02)

Los Futuros Americanos Registran Ligeras Subidas (23/02/2009 08:01)


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

ANA – Acciona

Se rompe el soporte alcista que veníamos viendo, dejando al valor cotizando dentro
del rango lateral, con los 80€ como soporte y resistencia los 90€ (zona que pone
mucha dificultad, pues Acciona apenas cotiza por encima durante mucho tiempo)
Al corto plazo, ha desarrollado una caída, sin poder recuperar los 86€, precio que
marca el primer retroceso del impulso, de no lograrlo la caída puede alargarse. Se
encuentra en supresión de negociación, por los distintos acuerdos que están
ocurriendo con ENEL sobre el reparto de Endesa


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

*[Modo metido hasta las trancas on]*


Me encanta el olor a futuros por la mañana... 






*[Modo metido hasta las trancas off]*





Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Ese repsolo va a buscarme los 12,10€ en un plis-plas...


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

¿os fiais de esta subida?
tengo la impresión de que se va a dar la vuelta en cuanto abran los americanos


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

Se levanta la cotización de endesa y acciona a las 9:00

Alea iacta est

No se hace OPA sobre el 8%.

Asi que el que tenga endesitas, a venderlas..... que luego la van a tirar


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Feb 2009)

buenos dias
el oro va bajando a lo fuerte -7,5% ,el miedo se atenua
hoy puede ser un buen dia,pero no os fieis de nada
suerte a los que esteis dentro yo de momento os vere desde la barrera


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy el Nikkei ha quedado en un -0.54 ridículo, porque con la caida de USA del viernes pasado esto podría haber dado para mucho más. Pero es que fíjense en los chinos:

Hang Seng	13,082.32	+383.15	*+3.02%*

Y en los australianos:

Straits Times	1,621.02	+26.08	+1.64%

El Stoxx ha empezado el día subiendo 40 puntos desde el cierre del viernes, casi nada. Tenemos un rebote con todas las de la ley, además me he entretenido en mirar gráficos de diario y he llegado a la conclusión de que toda la bajada de la semana pasada se corresponde con una onda 1a bajista, de ahí que no fuese demasiado volátil para lo que debería haber sido una bajada a nuevos mínimos (excepto en el S&P que no lo consiguió).

El viernes fue el peor día y el más volátil con diferencia, pero aun así ningún día de la semana pasada tuvimos una volatilidad como la del pasado noviembre, ahora al Stoxx le toca corregir en onda 2a hasta los alrededores del 2170, al S&P hasta los alrededores del 814 (a ver si miro el Ibex también)

El VIX ya andaba bajando el viernes a última hora.

Por todo esto yo creo que la corrección va a durar 2 o 3 días (como mucho toda esta semana) para luego volvernos al guano y hacer nuevos mínimos, es posible que la fuerza no llegue hasta los niveles que he puesto antes, pero en vista del rebotón de esta mañana tampoco descartaría que se llegase algo más allá.

edito: Hay que apuntar que al no tocar el S&P nuevos mínimos podríamos estar ante un rebote de envergadura, pero eso ya lo veremos al final de la semana.


----------



## Bayne (23 Feb 2009)

Ya sé que tiene el valor que tiene, 
Este mañana he oído a JL Cava en Intereconomía diciendo que espera 1-2 semanas de rebote, siempre dentro de la tendencia bajista.


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

He oido bien..., lo acaban de soltar en intereconomia creo... ¿el gobierno va a salvar a citigroup haciéndose con el 40%...? 




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Feb 2009)

que empiece el combate!


----------



## Starkiller (23 Feb 2009)

Gacelas, les informamos que el león ya ha partido a pastos más verdes.

¿Que? No, no, esas melenas que ven asomar detrás de los arbustos no son nada, no. No se preocupen.

¡Circulen, circulen! ¡Nada que ver!


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Es un cohete... es un avión... no... :


son mis SANs y mis BBVAs... 




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

bueno, repsol no ha superado los 12,75 en el tirón al alza
eso significa que hoy se pone en 12,45

edit: ¿hasta dónde querrán bajar a rep?


----------



## dillei (23 Feb 2009)

Creo que ya hemos visto los máximos de hoy


----------



## wsleone (23 Feb 2009)

Vendidos SAN a 5,08 compra 5,01 . Metí bastante pasta (error mío) y prefiero estar en la barrera y ver cómo se desarrolla hoy y mañana el día.

tonuel, quedas sólo ante el peligro SUERTE


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Sois unos caguetas... tonuel sigue dentro... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

09:10 Morgan Stanley Rebaja Precio Objetivo De Santander A 6,2 Euros Desde 7,74
09:08 Europa: Bank Of America Comienza A Cotizar En Alemania Con Subidas Del 34%
09:08 Citigroup Sube Más De Un 28% En Frankfurt
09:07 Rbs Sube Más De Un 15% En La Apertura


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

yo creo que SAN puede llegar más arriba, sobre todo cuando abra WS
pero no te duermas eh, aprovecha el tirón al alza de los bancos americanos en apertura

y recoge plusvalías...


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Hoy es el día de los bancos!!!


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Vende ACCIONA, se está desinflando... +2,15% NOW


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Feb 2009)

habemus rebotem!


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Tonuel.. he hablado con FALCONE.. que nos podemos quedar tranquilos... hoy no aparece... SAN +16% TODAY!


----------



## twetter (23 Feb 2009)

Antes de las 13,30 en negativo. 
Os lo recordare
Saludos,
twetter


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

a las 10:00 bajonazo


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

*ENDESA... ATRAPADOS?*

Endesa. Atrapados, ¿con o sin salida? - El Mundo Bursatil


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> Antes de las 13,30 en negativo.
> Os lo recordare
> Saludos,
> twetter



te basas en algo?
o lo dices por decir?


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Sois unos infieles... lo que os molaria es estar dentro con tonuel... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

por cierto, ¿os acordáis de Solaria?
la pobre ha bajado de los 2 eur, 1,97 ahora ya no levanta cabeza...


----------



## Riviera (23 Feb 2009)

Salgo de ing a 4,30,entre en 4.Probablement me estire de los pelos a las 5,pero después de la debacle de la semana pasada está bien empezar la semana limpio


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Si.... Solaria... es una trampa... nos dejamos llevar por chicharros a primeros de año, yo no he comprado nunca.

Ahora... hay nuevos en el horizonte, IBERIA esta semana verás!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Feb 2009)

de Solaria tengo yo gratos recuerdos...me comi un subidon del 
8% en un dia,los vecinos tuviron que pensar que me habia vuelto loco,toda la mañana dando bocinazos,muhahahahaha


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Eso es para celebrarlo!!!!! eooooooohhhh....

Acciona al final... se está quedando en el HYPE!


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Parece que REPSOL va recuperando ... no están vendiendo mucho papel por ahora... algo bueno se aproxima!


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

snif, snif!

¿a que huele aquí?

A sentimiento contrario de gacela bajista. Pasen, pasen al asador que en seguida les maceramos un poco


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

¿Hay alguien dentro? :

Yo acabo de llamar al de la carniceria... lo digo por invitaros a gacela... 




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

REP está en el tope, a partir de ahora debería bajar, a las 10 valer 12.7 como mucho, a las 11 valer 12,65 y asi...

sacyr debe estar tirando para arriba, pero hay fuerzas más poderosas que la mantienen a raya...


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> REP está en el tope, a partir de ahora debería bajar, a las 10 valer 12.7 como mucho, a las 11 valer 12,65 y asi...
> 
> sacyr debe estar tirando para arriba, pero hay fuerzas más poderosas que la mantienen a raya...




Lo dices por meterte antes de que abran los americanos eh pillín... 

¿A cuánto has puesto la orden...? 



tonuel dijo:


> He oido bien..., lo acaban de soltar en intereconomia creo... ¿el gobierno va a salvar a citigroup haciéndose con el 40%...?




http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas...lcanzar-una-participacion-del-40-en-Citi.html

Saludos


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

no he puesto...

estaría bien 12,42 pero para llegar ahí debemos estar planos y no creo que pase

podemos bajar despacito hasta que abran USA, luego tirón arriba y luego estabilización otra vez

es una opinión eh xD


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Vendidas REPSOLES a 12,72€ me voy a arrepentir......


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

quien decia que el ORO caia un 7%??

tenemos uqe luchar aun con la resitencia gorda esta, llevamos unos dias, y todavia algo mas durará


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

JPMORGAN vuelve a la carga... está comprando endesas... primero las ha dejado caer... y ahora lleva +152.xxx compradas


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

la bolsa en los paises BRIC este año sube hasta un 20%...


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

joder! la de bloomberg acaba de despedirse "HASTA SIEMPRE".... la chapan ya??


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> JPMORGAN vuelve a la carga... está comprando endesas... primero las ha dejado caer... y ahora lleva +152.xxx compradas



Si estos compran es que hay algo...metete donpepito,que igual hay opa al 8%


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Primero han vendido 75.000 y luego han recomprado el doble a buen precio!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Primero han vendido 75.000 y luego han recomprado el doble a buen precio!



Lo de la opa al 8% pasara o no?
Indaga y nos metemos los 2 cojiditos de la mano :o


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Lo de la opa al 8% pasara o no?
> Indaga y nos metemos los 2 cojiditos de la mano :o




Métete ahora que luego ya sabes lo que pasa... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Queda mucho tiempo todavía.... en 6 meses puedes ver la acción en 15,00€ .... es muy fácil manipular el valor... se negocian pocos títulos en el día.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Queda mucho tiempo todavía.... en 6 meses puedes ver la acción en 15,00€ .... es muy fácil manipular el valor... se negocian pocos títulos en el día.



Tu te fias que lo van a hacer en 6 meses?

A mi me da que si lo hacen va a ser en breve y con nocturnidad


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

No... el plazo para traspasar todos los activos, etc... son 6 meses.

Podemos hacer un seguimiento de JPMORGAN ... por ahora lleva +300.000 en par de días-


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No... el plazo para traspasar todos los activos, etc... son 6 meses.
> 
> Podemos hacer un seguimiento de JPMORGAN ... por ahora lleva +300.000 en par de días-




No estaria mal... ¿donde se puede ver lo que compran estos pollos...? :


Estamos despegando... otra vez se les escapó el avión hamijos... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

El visual chart... con algunos brokers es gratís... de ofrece posis de compra, noticias inside... etc.


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

REP ha roto resistencia
rebote....

orden de compra rep 12,69


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Vendidas SANTANDER a 5,10€ plusvalia en mano!!! suerte a los que están dentro!


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

acciona al hoyo.... 82,00€


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> acciona Al Hoyo.... 83,00€



:d:d:d:d:d
:d:d:d:d
:d:d:d:
:d:d
:d


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Vendidas SANTANDER a 5,10€ plusvalia en mano!!! suerte a los que están dentro!




traidor... mis plusvalias... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Acciona ... alguien quiere comprar barato... ha llegado a 81,xx veremos!


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> traidor... mis plusvalias... :




Aguanta Tonuel, resiste impasible ante el gacelerío vendedor, no quiebres tu moral y sigue al pie del cañón, que esta semana vas a cenar chuletón todos los días


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Es posible.. pero a mi no me quitan mis apetitosas plusvalías... TONUEL te va a pasar lo mismo que el viernes... sin acriptud!


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Aguanta Tonuel, resiste impasible ante el gacelerío vendedor, no quiebres tu moral y sigue al pie del cañón, que esta semana vas a cenar chuletón todos los días





OK gracias... voy a dar la orden de venta... 





Saludos


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Acciona ... alguien quiere comprar barato... ha llegado a 81,xx veremos!



La estan dando un buen palo,

vendidas a 86,90
Comprada de nuevo a 82,20


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Hagen.. es posible lo que comentaba ayer... q era mejor vender con la noticia!

Pero quien sabe... tengo una orden a 81,10€ junto a mis compis de la ong.


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

11:29 Crédit Suisse Han Subido El Precio Objetivo De Acciona A 112 Euros Desde 105


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

La estan dando el palo, pero no tiene mucho sentido.

Comentan que pudiera ir con florentino de la mano a por Iberdrola....


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hagen.. es posible lo que comentaba ayer... q era mejor vender con la noticia!
> 
> Pero quien sabe... tengo una orden a 81,10€ junto a mis compis de la ong.



que ONG?? Ganancias Sin fronteras???


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Sgae Amigo! Xd


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

Tenemos los gaps por abajo, si en este momento bajáramos sería para ir a cerrarlos. Creo que el rebote aun ha de llegar más lejos, en mi modesta opinión tras cerrar gaps nos volveríamos ir hacia arriba.

Esta mañana se han cerrado los gaps abiertos del viernes (en Stoxx y S&P) que no llegaron a cerrarse en ningún momento.

edito: Perdón, el gap del Stoxx del viernes aun no ha sido cerrado, el del S&P si.


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Peligro... torpedo lanzado ------->>>>>ACCIONA


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Aguanta Tonuel, resiste impasible ante el gacelerío vendedor, no quiebres tu moral y sigue al pie del cañón, que esta semana vas a cenar chuletón todos los días



Entonces aguantamos no???


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Tu no sabes el dixo .. vas vale una plusva en mano que cientas volandoooooo!!!!

Yo de momento voy ganando en mi cartera de valores.... lo que cuenta es el final.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tu no sabes el dixo .. vas vale una plusva en mano que cientas volandoooooo!!!!
> 
> Yo de momento voy ganando en mi cartera de valores.... lo que cuenta es el final.



Es que lo que tengo aunque venda ahora pierdo jajaja

Me esta saliendo caro el cursillo de inversoh de bolsa :o


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Okay...quiero decir... cuando tienes plusvalías... cada uno es libre de soportar la presión que quiera!

Acciona... veremos un barrido a 79,00€ ????


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Entonces aguantamos no???




tener la cartera vacia es de pobres... :o


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Acabo de recibir una llamada de FALCONE... que ya podemos replegar... que nos visitará en unos 30 minutos.


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Al final... al vender mis ACCIONA el jueves a 84,95Eur he hecho una operación cojonuda.... y esta noche uno de mis sueños bolseros... estaba en el top... pero luego visitaba los infiernos... una voz me decía VENDE TODO!


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Acabo de recibir una llamada de FALCONE... que ya podemos replegar... que nos visitará en unos 30 minutos.











Entonces no vendo... le voy a machacar... :


*tonuel vs Falcone*




Saludos


----------



## twetter (23 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> Antes de las 13,30 en negativo.
> Os lo recordare
> Saludos,
> twetter



son las 12,02 ya queda menos.
Lo siento xavales, pero me parece que voy a tener razon. 
saludos,
twetter


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Eso no tiene merito... todos sabemos q las probabilidades son 80% down vs 20% Green.


----------



## twetter (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Eso no tiene merito... todos sabemos q las probabilidades son 80% down vs 20% Green.



perdona pero aqui esta mañana todo el mundo hablaba de rebote y tal


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

No todo el mundo.. quien ha vendido, no iba en ese barco... de todos modos... yo no veo el rojo!


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Esta mañana han hecho un trabajo estupendo de "empapelación" en ACCIONA y ENDESA, cuando ellos quieran nos vamos al verde.


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> son las 12,02 ya queda menos.
> Lo siento xavales, pero me parece que voy a tener razon.
> saludos,
> twetter





Te voy a poner un Nelson de cojoneh... del megaowned no te vas a escapar hamijo... :




Saludos


----------



## Starkiller (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esta mañana han hecho un trabajo estupendo de "empapelación" en ACCIONA y ENDESA, cuando ellos quieran nos vamos al verde.



Por lo que veo, seguimos fielmente el STOXX y resto de bolsas Europeas, que están perdiendo el impulso de salida.

Personalmente, para valores concretos, le veo sentido a hablar de variables locales, pero para el IBEX en conjunto, que siempre sigue al resto de bolsas Europeas salvo raras excepciones, lo veo ilógico.


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> perdona pero aqui esta mañana *todo el mundo *hablaba de rebote y tal



hombre todo el mundo no, eh!


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

Alemania ha pegado un bajonazo hasta 0


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

+1,31% a la espera de Wall Street... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Cintra va volviendo a sus 4,00€ .... SAN está resistiendo y manteniendo el IBEX en +1,xx%


----------



## wsleone (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> +1,31% a la espera de Wall Street...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Suerte y a ver te sale bien la jugada  ; en "teoría" hoy los bancos USA deberían subir, y por tanto los españoles, pero ....


----------



## crack (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> +1,31% a la espera de Wall Street...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



+1,06% a la espera de Wall Street... 

Joder Tonuel... quién me iba a decir que te iba a ver de la mano del botitas... la codicia te ciega!!!


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

cambio orden de compra REP de 12,69 -> 12,59

a ver si entra un poquito pasadas las 13:00


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Suerte y a ver te sale bien la jugada  ; en "teoría" hoy los bancos USA deberían subir, y por tanto los españoles, pero ....




Vuestro problema es la fe... ya lo sabeis... 

Aunque podia haber hecho unos eurillos comprando y recomprando la verdad... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Chameleon... te veo con muchas ganas de REPSOL... está fuerte pero hay muchas ventas.


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

BBVA y SAN aguantando el ibex en este tiempo muerto... ahí estamos campeones... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

crack dijo:


> Joder Tonuel... quién me iba a decir que te iba a ver de la mano del botitas... la codicia te ciega!!!




Sólo hasta que las venda hamijo... sólo hasta que las venda... 


Luego veremos los 6000... :


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

si, hoy citi si se confirma, pega un subidon! jiji


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Acciona potenciará sus inversiones en energías renovables, objetivo que se plasmará en un nuevo plan de negocio, gracias a la venta de su participación del 25% que tenía en Endesa. La reducción de endeudamiento (de 17.543 a 5.916 millones) que permitirá la venta y la posibilidad de obtener crédito adicional gracias a los activos que recibe de Endesa, le permitirán potenciar el desarrollo de su 'energía verde' pese a las actuales condiciones de los mercados. Prevé que el negocio de la energía aporte el 73% (unos mil millone) del Ebitda de 2009 (1.400 millones), casi el doble respecto al 38% que suponía en 2006.


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Las Agencias del SAN, están soltando más papel de su propio banco... que comprando....


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Chameleon... te veo con muchas ganas de REPSOL... está fuerte pero hay muchas ventas.



es que llevo fuera varios días, creo que tendremos un descansito en als bajadas esta semana

ademas rep está super predecible, creo que se va a tocar los 12,6 antes de que abran los americanos y luego tendrá que subir con ellos... que bajara tanto el viernes me gusta


----------



## arrhenius (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> BBVA y SAN aguantando el ibex en este tiempo muerto... ahí estamos campeones...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



podrias decirme a cuanto has entrado en esas 2? no sigo mucho el hilo y no me apetece rebuscar, es curiosidad nada mas.


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Las Agencias del SAN, están soltando más papel de su propio banco... que comprando....




Normal, tenian un stockaje muy grande del viernes... 




arrhenius dijo:


> podrias decirme a cuanto has entrado en esas 2? no sigo mucho el hilo y no me apetece rebuscar, es curiosidad nada mas.




SAN a 5,04€
BBVA a 5,99€



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Siempre ha sido tu favorita... suerte! ... si la vemos por 12,50€ o menos compraré de nuevo.


----------



## jcfdez (23 Feb 2009)

he comparo derivados de 'guano', que se está empezando a demandar.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Feb 2009)

asi estan los futuros hace unos minutos
ten fe tonuel 
S&P 500 MAR09 779.40 +990 
NSDQ100 MAR09 1186.50 B +1475 
10$ DOW MAR09 7436 B +84


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Dimite El Ministro De Justicia -off Topic


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dimite El Ministro De Justicia -off Topic



La verdad que lo de esa caceria no tiene nombre,en esa finca los animales estan casi domesticados,fui una vez con la bici y los bichos se acercaban a que les dieras comida,valientes bastardos se quedarian mas anchos que largos cazando alli. :

PD: Acciona rompe los 82


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

españoles...... bermejo...... ha dimitido


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

españoles..... alemania..... en rojo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2009)

Dentro de acciona a 81,50


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Por ahora no me ha entrado la orden en ACCIONA a 81,00€


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

El mínimo diario actual del Stoxx está a 7 puntos del gap. Teóricamente el S&P ya ha cerrado gap porque mi broker dice que el mínimo de hoy es 763 y está en 769.5.

Lo del S&P debe haber sido en una apertura fuerte, porque en el gráfico no lo veo.

Ahora mismo hay menos excusas para bajar.


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

13:11 Bermejo Ha Presentado Su Dimisión, No Se Trata De Un Cese Por Parte De Zapatero

13:11 Bermejo: Me He Dado Cuenta De Que No Soy La Persona Idónea


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 13:11 Bermejo Ha Presentado Su Dimisión, No Se Trata De Un Cese Por Parte De Zapatero
> 
> 13:11 Bermejo: Me He Dado Cuenta De Que No Soy La Persona Idónea




Aun me parece ciencia-ficción que alguien dimita en este país de pandereta.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Feb 2009)

y encima era pepitorro a tope

miércoles 13 de febrero de 2008
Bermejo se instala en un piso del Estado y gasta 250.000 euros (42 MILLONES) en reformarlo
BERMEJOWNED!


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Por ahora no me ha entrado la orden en ACCIONA a 81,00€



Hay un paquete de 3000 acciones a ese precio..... o lo pones antes o por debajo


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

ya esta a 80,50


----------



## twetter (23 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> son las 12,02 ya queda menos.
> Lo siento xavales, pero me parece que voy a tener razon.
> saludos,
> twetter



13:28 +49 puntos, ya queda menos.
twetter


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Ya me han entrado...


----------



## crack (23 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> 13:28 +49 puntos, ya queda menos.
> twetter



Vas a matar a Tonuel de un disgusto...


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> Antes de las 13,30 en negativo.
> Os lo recordaré...










<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aT8RoRlePE4&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aT8RoRlePE4&hl=es&fs=1" ****="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

*¿Dónde estas ratita...? quiero verte la colitaaa...*


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Dios... Acciona en caida libre... :


78,15€


Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Feb 2009)

joer ,acciona muenudo hostion!


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

se va por la barranquillaaaaaaaaa


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Eso es solo un barrido ... no prob!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Feb 2009)

van al galope!


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

Desde luego todo dios está cayendo en el error de cálculo inducido por manejar varios ceros sin darse cuenta del error en el que cae:

Imprimir Comentario

La cita a la que me refiero es esta:



> El capitalismo más salvaje se ha transformado en la socialización de unas pérdidas, que aunque vamos conociendo con cuenta gotas, se antojan inasumibles. Realicen un sencillo ejercicio, dividan una parte del dinero que el gobierno USA está o va ha inyectar, el conocido TARP, algo más de 700.000 millones de $, entre los 350 millones de habitantes de EEUU. Obtendrán una cifra escalofriante y millonaria por ciudadano, imposible de devolver. No aprendemos que no aprendemos.




A riesgo de estar equivocado, y por eso lo posteo aquí, yo diría que sale a 2000$ por ciudadano, no a la cantidad que me creo que le sale a el. Una cantidad bastante asumible por el fisco en unos pocos años.

Hay que empezar a dejar de creer en profetas apocalípticos, la crisis ya llegó y ahora estamos en la necesidad de separar el grano de la paja, el resto del artículo no tiene desperdicio, pero cuando he leido lo de la cita he decidido no proseguir.


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Qué opiniones despierta el acuerdo de Acciona y Enel respecto a Endesa?

MADRID, 23 FEB. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- PRINCIPALES PUNTOS DE LA OPERACIÓN

- Acciona vende a Enel su 25% en Endesa.

- Enel pasa a ostentar el 92% de Endesa.

- El acuerdo está condicionado a la no obligación de Enel de lanzar una OPA de exclusión sobre los minoritarios de Endesa.

- Acciona recibe 11.107 millones de euros (41,94 por acción), 8.200 millones en efectivo y activos de energías renovables por valor de 2.890 millones.

- Son 2.105MW de potencia eléctrica dividida en 682Mw de energía hidráulica convencional, 175MW minidráulicos (Galicia y mar Cantábrico), y 1.248Mw eólicos, de los que 1.154 se encuentran en España y 94 en Portugal.

- Acciona suministrará a Enel hasta 400MW en turbinas eólicas.

- La italiana ha negociado la financiación de la operación con un préstamos de 8.000 millones de euros con vencimientos entre 2014 y 2016 con 12 bancos entre los que se encuentran BBVA y Santander.

- Endesa distribuirá a sus accionistas un dividendo a cuenta de los resultados del ejercicio 2008 de 5,897 euros por acción. Se pagará el 16 de marzo.

OPINIONES: Fortis y Ahorro Corporación

Fortis (comprar Acciona con un precio objetivo de 159 euros; comprar Endesa con un precio objetivo de 92 euros) califica el acuerdo de positivo para Acciona ya que elimina incertidumbres, da visibilidad y reorienta la estrategia de la compañía hacia las energías renovables, las infraestructuras y el agua. “La venta de estos activos supone una valoración media de 1,37 euros por MW, lo cual está por debajo de nuestras expectativas que se situaban entorno a 3.150 millones de euros. Esto supone un descuento del 9% frente a nuestra valoración de 3,30 euros por acción de Acciona o de 0,24 euros por cada título de Endesa”, concluyen desde Fortis.

En cuanto a Endesa, estos expertos creen que aunque la ausencia de OPA de exclusión reduce el atractivo especulativo, el valor sigue teniendo potencial. “El pago del dividendo por 5,897 euros por título el próximo 16 de marzo (absolutamente en línea con lo estimado) será el principal catalizador positivo. También la realización de sinergias adicionales por Enel y la infravaloración del valor son fuertes aspectos optimistas”. Además, apuntan desde Fortis que los resultados serán buenos con crecimiento a doble dígito a nivel operativo y beneficio distorsionado al alza por la venta de activos a E.ON.

Los expertos de Ahorro Corporación Financiera (ACF), por su parte, le encuentran matices a una operación que, en su opinión, no supone ninguna sorpresa: “Finalmente la ruptura entre Acciona y Enel se ha producido en los términos que se esperaban. El precio de salida de Acciona se produce a 42 euros por acción, 7 euros más que el de su entrada, aunque hay que recordar que 11 euros son en activos y 31€ euros en caja, con lo que la rentabilidad no es tan clara como podría parecer”.

Además, estos analistas hacen sus propios cálculos de futuro: “Asumiendo una contribución de los nuevos activos de 250 millones en 2009, Acciona tendría un EBITDA de 1.300 millones y una deuda neta de 5.000 millones, relativamente bajo comparado con otras empresas del sector en España”. ACF cree que Acciona no podrá distribuir un dividendo extraordinario en el marco de este acuerdo, aunque esta mañana muchos medios especulaban con ello.

Y ya han comenzado a llegar los primeros cambios de rating y precio objetivo para los actores de esta historia. Crédit Suisse ha subido el precio objetivo de Acciona a 112 euros desde 105 euros.


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Me voy a comer... denme una alegria cuando vuelva... :o











Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> 13:28 +49 puntos, ya queda menos.
> twetter



son las 14.14 y seguimos en verde
algo ha fallado ¿no crees?
aun asi sigo teniendo curiosidad por saber en que te basabas
no seas timido hombre,cuentanoslo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Feb 2009)

entrando largo en acciona a 78.50
es mi primer cfd estoy acojonao..jajajaja
P.D he comprado muy pocas


----------



## jacksand (23 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> entrando largo en acciona a 78.50
> es mi primer cfd estoy acojonao..jajajaja
> P.D he comprado muy pocas



Mejor ponte de largo en el Popular. Te'va a forrar.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Qué opiniones despierta el acuerdo de Acciona y Enel respecto a Endesa?
> 
> MADRID, 23 FEB. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- PRINCIPALES PUNTOS DE LA OPERACIÓN
> 
> ...



coño,yo creia que el dividendo lo daban por las acciones de endesa que tenias el viernes,entonces el dividendo por 5,897 euros lo dan por las acciones que tengas de endesa el 16 de Marzo no???


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Feb 2009)

jacksand dijo:


> Mejor ponte de largo en el Popular. Te'va a forrar.



todo es posible en este mundo loco...hamijo


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

Parece ser que es el fondo CXV quien esta tirando el valor


----------



## brickworld (23 Feb 2009)

Joder acciona parece una caramelo a la puerta de un colegio... que hago me meto?¿  o se las podra ver a 65?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Feb 2009)

ya estoy pillado jajajajaja
el leoncio me enganchó


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Feb 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> En cuanto a Acciona, joer!!!! es que más de cara y más claro no puede estar para que pegue un subidón, Hagen, y donpepeito con alguna restricción, apuestan por ello y a mi me ha hecho hasta decidir pasar a la acción.




Este debe de ser uno de los comentarios mas brillantes en la historia del foro


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

subasta de voltailidad en acciona...............77 euros


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

vuelve a cotizar 76,30


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Feb 2009)

madreeeeeeeeeeeee menos mal que pille pocas


----------



## Borjita burbujas (23 Feb 2009)

*Officially “Out Of Control” *

Posted: Feb 15 2009 By: Jim Sinclair Post Edited: February 15, 2009 at 9:18 pm 

Filed under: General Editorial

Dear Extended Family,

I sent you a certain few emails that I consider to be the most important communications issued in my career that started in 1958.

I am the son of what I know to have been the greatest Lone Wolf trader in Wall Street history ever, Bertram J. Seligman. He was a past master at his business and believed to be a market sensitive. I apprenticed to him, learned from him and inherited some of his ability, not all however.

From this background of experience understanding and sensitivity the following flows.

The emails of note:

1. Said, "This is it." 
2. Said, "It is now."

This communication is to inform you as of 2/13/09, "It is totally out of control." There is no longer any means of reversal of the beginning of the final phase of the downward spiral now solidly set in motion.

For your sake, protect yourselves immediately.

Be prepared for disruptions in distribution common to hyperinflation.

1. You should have already distanced yourself from your financial agents. If you haven’t you are headed for significant displeasure and strain. 
2. Make sure you stay three months ahead on necessary items that could experience distribution delays such as prescribed medicine and preferred foods. 
3. Even though real estate is far from a buy, if you can afford a second home outside of major cities it would serve a good purpose. 
4. Own gold. 
5. Consider that good gold shares of non-US companies incorporated in a non-US country operating in third country, traded on multiple exchanges are a means of money expatriation legally and in broad daylight if required. 
6. For currencies, all you can do is own a spread held by a true custodial ship wherever that might be.

Simply said, as of Friday February 13th, 2009 the situation is in confirmed "Out of Control" mode as this well engineered downward spiral enters into a terminal phase.

The motive was profit and degree of the disintegration caused in the pursuit of this goal was not anticipated.

The key event was when Lehman was flushed - all hell broke loose. The hell cannot be contained in any practical manner.

I seek nothing of you, but the protection of yourselves.

Respectfully yours, 
Jim

:

http://jsmineset.com/index.php/2009/02/15/officially-out-of-control


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

He comprado más a 77,50€ hay que mantener

-10,00%


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Feb 2009)

muhahahahaha y yo tambien a 75.15 
leoncios a miiiiii


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Feb 2009)

los futuros en verde esperanza


DJIA INDEX 7,426.00 74.00 7,346.00 7,491.00 7,311.00 09:13 
S&P 500 779.20 9.70 769.70 786.00 763.10 09:13 
NASDAQ 100 1,181.75 10.00 1,172.00 1,195.50 1,164.00 09:14


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

nos estamos cayendo...

está super floja la bolsa, no sube!!


----------



## Bayne (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He comprado más a 77,50€ hay que mantener
> 
> -10,00%



Joder, don pepito y hannibal, la verdad es que valéis para esto, o sabéis un huevo o los tenéis de grandes como el caballo de Espartero...













olé


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

De momento es intradía... aunque estuve a punto de vender todo a 80,00€ y recomprar... esto es solo para borrar STOPS.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Feb 2009)

yujuuuuuuuuuuu he vuelto a plusvalias,a ver lo que me duran


----------



## comparto-piso (23 Feb 2009)

pues ya la teneis en 77 de nuevo. suerte


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

No haceis más que darme disgustos... :

¿Sabe alguien cuando habla Obama...? :




Saludos


----------



## comparto-piso (23 Feb 2009)

esto tiene pinta de hundirse hoy


----------



## crack (23 Feb 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> esto tiene pinta de hundirse hoy



Al final vais a conseguir que se le corte a digestión a más de uno...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Feb 2009)

Por si a alguien le gustan los técnicos... 
En la gráfica del S&P 3 meses a 1hora, se puede observar un HCH, con Hizquierdo el día 28 Enero, C el día 9 de Febrero y Hderecho el día 13 de Febrero. Objetivo de caída 875-811=64 puntos, a contar desde el 17 de febrero 812, es decir 812-64=748 puntos...

No puedo poner gráficas...  Lo siento...

Saludos...


----------



## wsleone (23 Feb 2009)

¿Está enfermo Mulder?


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

crack dijo:


> Al final vais a conseguir que se le corte a digestión a más de uno...




Pues no veas lo bien que me está sentando la tarta de chocolate que me acabo de meter... :

Y todo a cargo de las futuras plusvalias... 









Saludos


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> ¿Está enfermo Mulder?




estará buscando el gap...


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

Buenas a tod@s!

los germanitos necesitan más loracepam ... están casi grogis ... pero necesitan una dosis más que los veo sensibles.

Estoy fuera de acciona, la verdad poca ganacia le he sacado... tengo dudas de volver a entrar ..., sigo con mis endesitas a ver qué pasa tengo el reloj biológico fuera de control, esto de seguir el IBEX me vuelve loca


----------



## Bayne (23 Feb 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> ¿Está enfermo Mulder?



No, tiene a la mujer en casa (y él encantado según dice, que conste), y le tiene administrado el foro en pequeñas dosis...


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Acciona debe cerrar por encima de los 80,00€ o nos vamos a los 72,00€ en dos días.

Me tengo que controlar.... lo de ACCIONA lo vengo adviertiendo desde hace unos días... me gusta el riesgo en exceso.


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

23-02-2009	Eur	74,50	87,50	76,40	565.557

20-02-2009	Eur	82,20	84,85	83,85	117.773
19-02-2009	Eur	83,65	86,30	84,00	365.314
18-02-2009	Eur	81,35	84,00	83,55	290.075
17-02-2009	Eur	81,40	87,95	82,50	366.142
16-02-2009	Eur	85,50	87,95	85,80	125.257
13-02-2009	Eur	87,15	91,80	87,15	173.028
12-02-2009	Eur	86,50	89,15	88,55	126.609
11-02-2009	Eur	87,50	91,50	88,60	281.510
10-02-2009	Eur	90,80	94,50	91,05	199.093

Cotizaciones Acciona


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

me va a saltar la orden de 12,59 de REP ...

no se que hacer, creo que vamos a bajar más antes del cierre


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> me va a saltar la orden de 12,59 de REP ...
> 
> no se que hacer, creo que vamos a bajar más antes del cierre




Ya te ha saltado... ¿no? 



Saludos


----------



## crack (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya te ha saltado... ¿no?
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Por curiosidad, ¿tienes stops o tienes fe ciega en nuesto ibesss?


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

Estoy por aquí, aunque ya dije el viernes que a partir de ahora iba a dedicarle menos tiemo al foro. Por cierto, veo que Cárpatos lee este hilo o lo hace alguien que le avisa:



> Corrección error [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> El texto que corre por internet diciendo a lo que salimos por habitante si se reparten los planes de rescate, es totalmente erróneo y me ha llevado a confusión, en cuanto lo he repasado he visto que está mal y he borrado del situación intradía lo comentado, porque estaba mal.




Hoy hago owneds de nivel superior 

Respecto al mercado yo creo que seguimos en rebote, el Stoxx acaba de cerrar gap, el S&P ha vuelto a cerrarlo también (aunque ahora si se ve en el gráfico) y creo que en este mismo momento nos acabamos de quitar la única piedra diaria para seguir con el rebote.

Nos vemos en los cielos.


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

cancelé....

se ha visto a 12,56

no lo entiendo, si han vendido muchas guías de carreteras, ¿no? 

saludos


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

crack dijo:


> Por curiosidad, ¿tienes stops o tienes fe ciega en nuesto ibesss?




Poner stops es de pobres... :o


Sólo te digo que si mañana quebraran el SAN y el BBVA tampoco pasaria nada... :




Porque tengo grandes reservas de atún... 




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

me fastidia bastante que los mínimos del día sean siempre al final
asi tienes que qeudarte vendido hasta el día siguiente...


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

En rojo...


Mulder cabronazoooooo...... 


Dime que nos hundimos... así igual le da por subir... 




Saludos


----------



## dillei (23 Feb 2009)

al guano que se suele decir


----------



## crack (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Poner stops es de pobres... :o
> 
> 
> Sólo te digo que si mañana quebraran el SAN y el BBVA tampoco pasaria nada... :



En eso estoy de acuerdo, y estar corto de ricos, mira que cambiarte al lado oscuro... a estas alturas estarías tan ciego de chuletón que no te cogería ninguna tartita de chocolate 

Edito: esta noche el chuletón es pa mí


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Feb 2009)

Buenas tardes 
Sigo corto (hay que tener fé)
Ya empieza la flojera usera
Quien no haya aprovechado el tren para soltarlas que se agarre.

Saludos.


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

Se está produciendo una cosa curiosa, los bancos suben sin embargo, otros sectores bajan. En el pasado los índices subirían claramente en un día como hoy pero como los bancos han perdido peso en los índices son incapaces de tirar con la fuerza de otras veces, el oro y otros materiales están tirando los índices hacia abajo, por no decir que los alemanes siguen en depre mode on ... hay que ver si el loracepam empeiza a funcionar de una vez, ....o será cuando cierre el momento de dejar el lastre alemán


----------



## brickworld (23 Feb 2009)

Joder con el rebote de mierda, siempre al puto limite o cerrando gaps que viene a ser la misma mierda  Si esto hubiera tenido algo de fuerza hubiera pegado el petardzo al 8000 y no se ha movido el joputa.

Lo peor de todo es que me puede la codicia, ver despeñarse a acciona te hacen ganas de comprarla  

Joder a petar se ha dicho :


----------



## rosonero (23 Feb 2009)

Hola a todos, aquí se presenta el niño de Acciona; (antes conocido como rosonero) sí, ese que ha estado dando la vara ayer domingo con lo claro que lo tenía con Acciona ::
Pues que voy a decir; dados mis pocos conocimientos bursarios tiraré de la coletilla de: "_está buscando suelo para rebotar_" 

Por cierto en Rankia he pasado del 6º al 217º  y afortunadamente ayer noche no me traspaso de manera instantanea de mi cuenta naranja a la cuenta nómina el dinero para llevar al briker) esta mañana lo he ido siguiendo un rato desde el trabajo con bastante alivio.


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

pues yo creo que hoy USA acaban verdes

me gusta entrar cuando hay sangre, me suele salir bien


----------



## Pindik87 (23 Feb 2009)

En negativo otra vez, vaya comienzo de semana.


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Feb 2009)

Igual ya cerrado el gap remontan pero...

Quiero recordar a los foreros que esto es una grave crisis bursátil y no están teniendo en cuenta el factor miedo.

Va a ser dificil rebotar


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

> Originalmente Escrito por twetter Ver Mensaje
> perdona pero aqui esta mañana todo el mundo hablaba de rebote y tal





> hombre todo el mundo no, eh!




ejem ejem, y al loro:

*solbes pide a las entidades que reconozcan pérdidas y busquen apoyo público*

El vicepresidente segundo y ministro de Economía y Hacienda, Pedro Solbes, consideró hoy necesario despejar "toda duda" sobre la solvencia de las entidades financieras en un momento como el actual, por lo que apostó por reconocer pérdidas y sanear balances "con apoyo público si es necesario".

Así lo puso de manifiesto durante una conferencia organizada por ABC, donde explicó que la intervención pública que se está acometiendo para hacer frente a la crisis va desde la financiación hasta la compra de activos tóxicos o la recapitalización con fondos públicos, "llegando incluso a procesos de nacionalización de entidades".

Según Solbes, este amplio abanico de medidas ha permitido evitar el colapso financiero, pero no restablecer el funcionamiento de los mercados, ya que la crisis, lejos de remitir, se ha intensificado en los últimos meses.


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ejem ejem, y al loro:
> 
> *solbes pide a las entidades que reconozcan pérdidas y busquen apoyo público*
> 
> ...




Esto huele a ZP hablando en el G-20 de la salud bancaria española y todos los demás diciendole: deja de hacer magia contable, hijo de p....! 

Parece que el rebote se hace esperar, aunque hay que decir que el volumen en esta caida está siendo absolutamente ridículo. Los que tiran hacia abajo no parecen estar muy convencidos.


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> *Parece que el rebote se hace esperar*, aunque hay que decir que el volumen en esta caida está siendo absolutamente ridículo. Los que tiran hacia abajo no parecen estar muy convencidos.





Dios... Mulder... dime que nos vamos al guano ya... te lo suplico... :


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Dios... Mulder... dime que nos vamos al guano ya... te lo suplico... :




Hasta que no tenga una demostración palpable no hay guano que valga, el rebote aun no está invalidado ni mucho menos y lo del volumen tiene una pinta de reclutamiento de gacelas en cortos que asusta.

edito: ¡he dicho guano! ya estás salvado


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Feb 2009)

Siento parecer pesado con lo del canal,pero si DJI se va a visitar la parte baja,de cabeza a 7200


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

Efectivamente, si antes lo digo antes me lo confirman; me dicen por el pinganillo que los bancos pesan un 9% en el S&P, en año pasado suponían el 16%, e incluso han llegado a suponer el 21% en los buenos años ... donde se hartaban a colocar las subprimes por tooo el mundo jiji

Alguien sabe si Bermejo se ha marchado a Alemania? .... los germanos están suicidas.... ALËJENSE DE LAS VENTANAS!!! 

Peor, ZP está en Alemania??????: ahora me lo explico, Solves y ZP en Alemania .....:


----------



## jacksand (23 Feb 2009)

ING ya ha ganado al Popular!!
La banca espanola es cojonuda
INGA.AS	
ING GROEP
16:11 3,72 €	Down 0,32	Down 7,87%


----------



## wsleone (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Dios... Mulder... dime que nos vamos al guano ya... te lo suplico... :



*mensaje de Mulder para tonuel*

en 10 minutos nos vamos al guano  (suerte  ) . Estoy mirando esos repsolitos ....


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

dentro de rep a 12,42
a ver si no hay susto esta tarde


----------



## crack (23 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hasta que no tenga una demostración palpable no hay guano que valga, el rebote aun no está invalidado ni mucho menos y lo del volumen tiene una pinta de reclutamiento de gacelas en cortos que asusta.
> 
> edito: ¡he dicho guano! ya estás salvado



Apúntate un nuevo acierto Mulder 

Lo siento Tonuel


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> edito: ¡he dicho guano! ya estás salvado




Gracias hamijo... ya empiezo de nuevo a creer... 









*I WANT TO BELIEVE...*




Saludos


----------



## javso (23 Feb 2009)

Bueno, a este paso habrá que cerrar este hilo, porque está claro que en la bolsa ya no se puede invertir por una buena temporada. Yo estoy pilladísimo con Iberdrola y algo menos con Repsol, y asumo que esto va a seguir cayendo durante una buena temporada. Si después de un hostia como la del viernes no hay ni un ligero rebote, se acabó lo que se daba.


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

vaya horita que nos queda eh muchachos


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

jacksand dijo:


> ING ya ha ganado al Popular!!
> La banca espanola es cojonuda
> INGA.AS
> ING GROEP
> 16:11 3,72 €	Down 0,32	Down 7,87%



como me alegro de irme el viernes


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

estamos a 20 points en el SP de morir y el volumen va in crescendo


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

a mi lo que me da miedo es el paro de alemania -> jueves
creo q nos vamos a cagar


----------



## crack (23 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> a mi lo que me da miedo es el paro de alemania
> creo q nos vamos a cagar



Cuándo sale?


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> estamos a 20 points en el SP de morir y el volumen va in crescendo





*[modo tonuel on]*


Eso quiero verlo yo... es más, daria el 100% del valor de mis acciones si vemos los 6000... :


*[modo tonuel off]*



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

pues espera el de chiquitistan!!


Alemania nos manda al hoyo?


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

El Stoxx está muy cerca de los mínimos del viernes, si los supera hacia abajo entonces si que voy a decir guano con todas sus letras, es ahí donde invalidamos el rebote.

El S&P aun está muy lejos de los mínimos del viernes, parece que como dice Kujire los alemanes necesitan prozac o no se que.


----------



## dabuti (23 Feb 2009)

crack dijo:


> Cuándo sale?



ESTANDO ZP Y SOLBES EN Deutschland, seguro que la Merkel aprovecha pa decir los parados teutones. 
Cuenta con 2 ejpertos a su lado.......


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Creo que voy a meterme en el Popular... 


Así lo acabaré de hundir... 




Saludos


----------



## dabuti (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> creo Que Voy A Meterme En El Popular...
> 
> 
> Así Lo Acabaré De Hundir... :d
> ...



¿el Banco O El Partido?, Ambos Están Para Hundirse

:d:d


----------



## pepeton (23 Feb 2009)

REPSOL 12,51 .....SACYR temblando


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

El rebote....ahora o nunca.

edito: Si rebotamos ahora en serio dejaremos un bonito doble suelo en el Stoxx.


----------



## javso (23 Feb 2009)

Yo la he visto a 12,38 hace un momento


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

dax a largo: 3200?





dax a corto: 3200?







pero tiene mejor pinta que el ibez


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Es la hora... he visto una luz... :


Tenia que haber vendido y recomprado ahora... joder joder joder... :



Saludos


----------



## paco jones (23 Feb 2009)

a ver ese especulador que está tomando posiciones bajistas (cortas) contra ING que se identifique!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cae el 13,59% mínimo de lo mínimos


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... Berlin*

Por mi experiencia los Alemanes se creen el ombligo del mundo, los mejores en todo, ... pero cuando tienen problemas no son los mejores compañeros de viaje ... lo único que piensan es "vamos a morir", y lo cierto que por la reacción de hoy ... lo mejor es dejarlos solos porque nos hunden.


> Angela Merkel niega los rumores de que Bermejo había solicitado residencia en Bavaria


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Rumor de última hora:


*Vuelve el marco... dios... *:


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

hay más líneas azkuna:


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

*Vuelve a casa... xD *:


----------



## chudire (23 Feb 2009)

Que vuelve el Marco?? será desde Argentina, que no? que pive...


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Ese SAN.... tonuel!!!! y esas GAMESITAS


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ese SAN.... tonuel!!!! y esas GAMESITAS




Dios... que cholletesssss... :


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

joder TONUEL que susto me acabas de dar!! 








la coleccion que tengo en ebay de vhs originales, por un momento se devaluaban


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

*Comunicado conjunto de los diferentes organismos USA sobre la banca*

Incluyendo al Tesoro, Fed, FDIC, OCC y OTS.

En definitiva:

1. Un fuerte y resistente sistema financiero es necesario para facilitar una recuperación económica
2. El Gobierno USA esta firmemente comprometido para apoyar a la banca en esta difícil situación y asegurar que sea capaz de cumplir su función de proveedora de crédito a familias y empresas
3. El Gobierno se asegurará que los bancos tienen capital y liquidez suficiente para restaurar el crecimiento
4. Reiteran la determinación de preservar la viabilidad de las entidades importantes que pueden transmitir riesgos sistémicos al resto

El 25 de febrero se iniciará el Programa de Asistencia de Capital, anunciado el 10 de este mes. Se aplicarán test a las entidades para comprobar su posición de capital: si necesitan aumentarla, podrán recurrir al mercado en primer lugar y después al Gobierno. Esta inyección de capital se hará mediante deuda preferente "mandatory" (de obligada conversión). Pero la conversión será a lo largo del tiempo, cuando una mejora en el contexto económico podría facilitar que se devolviera la deuda preferente sin haberla convertido en acciones. La inyección de fondos previa a través del TARP también podría convertirse en deuda preferente con las características anteriores.

La apreciación actual de las entidades, siguiendo el comunicado, es que la gran banca USA tiene un nivel de capital en exceso para ser consideradas bien capitalizadas. Por último, consideran que si interés es que las grandes instituciones estén en manos privadas: "nuestra economía funciona mejor cuando las instituciones financieras están bien manejadas por el sector privado"

¿Se suaviza el tono del discurso inicial de Geithner? sin duda. Mucho más claro, por lo que respecta a su posición con respecto a la banca. De hecho, muchos consideran que el fuerte castigo recibido en las dos últimas semanas por la banca USA ha sido como consecuencia, de la indefinición del nuevo TARP en primer lugar y de la mayor dureza, por otro, mostrada para aquellas entidades que finalmente se confirme necesitan capital. Aunque el primer factor sigue en el aire, el segundo se ha querido rectificar en el comunicado publicado hoy.

Pero con un resultado dispar, cuando se han reducido buena parte de las ganancias iniciales. Aunque las bolsas USA siguen en positivo, con subidas del 0.2/0.5 %. El EUR en niveles de 1.2795 USD. Sin cambios en la deuda, con el treasury 10 años en 2.85 %

José Luis Martínez Campuzano 
Estratega de Citi en España


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Mulder... ¿Cómo va lo del rebote...? 

Han cerrado ya el gap o qué... 




Saludos


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

El stoxx se va a superar el minimo!!!!!

Los alemanes necesitan efedrina..........como el compi de torrente


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

Creo que ya lo había sugerido antes pero:

*Nos vamos al GUANO*

Ahora Tonuel si que se va a alegrar


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

Euro STOKK 50 .....1985...... 1980 está aqui, caballeros.... en todos los sentidos


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Feb 2009)

Ya DJI 7290

En un ratito nuevos mínimos y...


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que ya lo había sugerido antes pero:
> 
> *Nos vamos al GUANO*
> 
> Ahora Tonuel si que se va a alegrar




Ya se recupera... menos mal... :o



Saludos


----------



## paco jones (23 Feb 2009)

Jullie zijn dom


----------



## Desencantado (23 Feb 2009)

dabuti dijo:


> ESTANDO ZP Y SOLBES EN Deutschland, seguro que la Merkel aprovecha pa decir los parados teutones.
> Cuenta con 2 ejpertos a su lado.......



Ojo con la Merkel. Será por teutones!


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

NO hay ganas de + SAN... barato a 4,80€


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Para bajar un 1% que no se molesten... queremos un -10% ya... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

El VIX acaba de superar los 50 puntos, este es el momento, estamos al borde del abismo, solo falta el empujoncito.

El máximo del viernes fue 52.


----------



## Pindik87 (23 Feb 2009)

Quedan manos de dios en la recamara?


----------



## wsleone (23 Feb 2009)

*QUE CHOLLO !!!!!*

En Urbas Guadahermosa a 0,15


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

CINTRA a precio cool... 3,85€ baratooo!


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

No lo digo en broma... meteros ahora que mañana subidón... :


----------



## brickworld (23 Feb 2009)

Joder con los usanos : Ya la estan liando de nuevo, me cago en sus muertos que han jodido el rebote...

Yo ya estoy fuera, bastante pillado voy como para aguantar mas sodomizacion de estos cabrones, adios plusvalias adios


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Ee.uu.: Algunos Fondos De Estímulos Se Emitirán El Miércoles, Según Obama

Toma Moreno!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2009)

Me veo cobrando dividendos de varias empresas...ruina tonuel ruina

PD: Mas BBVA a 5,60 para diluir la media


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Joder con los usanos : Ya la estan liando de nuevo, me cago en sus muertos que han jodido el rebote...
> 
> Yo ya estoy fuera, bastante pillado voy como para aguantar mas sodomizacion de estos cabrones, adios plusvalias adios




Te vas a quedar sin plusvalias por no creer... :o

Cuánto acojonao anda suelto por aquí... no os mereceis las futuras plusvalias...


----------



## twetter (23 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> son las 12,02 ya queda menos.
> Lo siento xavales, pero me parece que voy a tener razon.
> saludos,
> twetter





tonuel dijo:


> Te voy a poner un Nelson de cojoneh... del megaowned no te vas a escapar hamijo...
> 
> Saludos





tonuel dijo:


> BBVA y SAN aguantando el ibex en este tiempo muerto... ahí estamos campeones...
> 
> Saludos





chameleon dijo:


> es que llevo fuera varios días, creo que tendremos un descansito en als bajadas esta semana
> 
> ademas rep está super predecible, creo que se va a tocar los 12,6 antes de que abran los americanos y luego tendrá que subir con ellos... que bajara tanto el viernes me gusta





festivaldelhumor dijo:


> asi estan los futuros hace unos minutos
> ten fe tonuel
> S&P 500 MAR09 779.40 +990
> NSDQ100 MAR09 1186.50 B +1475
> 10$ DOW MAR09 7436 B +84



pues parece que al final tenia razon, no es informacion ni intucion es sentido comun, que por este post a veces falta, mucho analisis, mucha curva, pero al final se impone el sentido comun.
saludos,
twetter


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Los cabr.... de los franceses ya han dejado de tocar los OO,,,, ACCIONA PÁ ARRIBA!


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

editado...








éste iba de regalo...


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

Acciona a 79 desde 75...... que cabroncetes.........

.........pasaros por el foro de inversis de acciona.... a alguno le da algo...


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> pues parece que al final tenia razon, no es informacion ni intucion es sentido comun, que por este post a veces falta, mucho analisis, mucha curva, pero al final se impone el sentido comun.
> saludos,
> twetter





¿Y todo eso era antes de las 13:30 no...? :o








Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Lo peor puede venir en subasta para ACCIONA... lo mismo nos dejan en 76,00€ inserta el link de ese foro,please!


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

¿No se mete nadie?


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

mas que un foro, es un intercambio de opiniones de gacelas.....

Empresas Invertia Foros. Opiniones sobre bolsa y finanzas


----------



## twetter (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Y todo eso antes de las 13:30 no...? :o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tonuel vuestras previsiones son a 1 semana vista, la mia ha fallado por cuanto por 2 horas??? joerrr ehhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## wsleone (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿No se mete nadie?



el último samurai !!!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

Fitch la sitúa en vigilancia negativa
17:05 ENDESA Gráficos | Noticias | Foros
Fitch ha situado las calificaciones de Endesa y Enel en vigilancia con implicaciones negativas, lo que podría acarrear una rebaja de rating.


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Si, eso parece el muro de las lamentaciones.... XD


----------



## jmpuigcat (23 Feb 2009)

6000.............


----------



## brickworld (23 Feb 2009)

Joder a mi me entran unas ganas de entrar 

Es curioso como parece que se repite esta palabra rebote rebote rebote


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

Yo he abierto unos largos, con stop por valor de las plusvalias de acciona.....

porque esta caida ha cerrado largos de todo el día....

Veremos que tal.............


----------



## wsleone (23 Feb 2009)

USA por los suelos, como cierren parecido a ahora, que san Apapurcio nos pille mañana confesados


----------



## twetter (23 Feb 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> USA por los suelos, como cierren parecido a ahora, que san Apapurcio nos pille mañana confesados




nohhhh hombre, preguntale a tonuel, que espera un rebote de coj.........


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> nohhhh hombre, preguntale a tonuel, que espera un rebote de coj.........




Me parece que no has visto la figura HV>H invertida que se acaba de formar en el dow... así no vas a ver plusvalias en tu vida... :o


Ya te has comprado la bola... sólo te falta el turbante... sin acritud...


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

Cierre de Acciona 78

En las 2 ultimas horas desde minimos se ha movido casi el 40% del volumen de hoy 871994


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

menuda pinta tienen todos los bancos graficamente


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

voy a dar una orden, a 3,50, a ver si me la guardan 1 mes


----------



## brickworld (23 Feb 2009)

Cojonudo otra vez con gamesitas 
Mamma mia mañana otra vez a sufrir y a salir sin plusvalias, pero puto juego de mierda es este coño...
Que esa orden no debria haber entrado!! impugno al crupier :


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> menuda pinta tienen todos los bancos gráficamente




Será porque el dividendo por acción es cojonudo... 



Saludos


----------



## wsleone (23 Feb 2009)

REP sólo ha estado a estos niveles en Diciembre del 2002 (algo más abajo también por estas fechas) :

edito: y Septiembre del 97


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

La agencia de calificación crediticia Fitch ha situado en vigilancia con perspectiva negativa los 'rating' de Endesa y de Enel, después de que el grupo italiano acordara comprar el 25% de Acciona en la eléctrica.

La calificación de ambas compañías se encuentra en 'A-' a largo plazo (escalafón más bajo dentro de la calidad buena) y en 'F2' a corto plazo (calidad buena y algo sensible al entorno). Fitch evalúa a Enel y Endesa con la misma nota desde que en 2007 la primera tomara el 67% de la eléctrica.

La decisión de la agencia anticipa la presión sobre la liquidez que sufrirá Enel en los próximos meses como consecuencia de la compra del 25% de Endesa por 11.100 millones. Y aunque la compañía italiana dispone de un plan de desinversión, advierte de que su aplicación podría verse afectada por la actual crisis económica.

El objetivo de las desinversiones de Enel será responder a las exigencias de refinanciación hasta 2010, que alcanzan una cifra de 13.800 millones, sin incluir el pasivo contraído por la operación en Endesa.

"El principal beneficio de la transacción para Enel es que retira la incertidumbre que había acerca del adelanto del 'put' de venta de las acciones de Endesa en 2010 y procura al grupo italiano el pleno control sobre la gestión de Endesa y sus flujos de caja", asegura Fitch.

Junto a esto, la operación permitirá en adelante a Enel diseñar y ejecutar la estrategia de Endesa, afirma la directora de la división de Energía de Fitch, Francesca Fraulo. "La adquisición supone un importante paso para la mejora del 'mix' de generación de Enel y la diversificación de sus riesgos", añade.

La transacción elevará la deuda de Enel en 11.700 millones, lo que incluye la consolidación de los 3.000 millones del pasivo de Endesa. No obstante, la venta de activos renovables de Endesa a Acciona permitirá mantener la deuda por debajo de cuatro veces el Ebitda.


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Atención señoreh... futuros del ibex en positivo... :








Saludos


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

otra vez a minimos del stoxx


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Feb 2009)

Y nuevos mínimos intradía DJI


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Mi media en ACCIONA es de 80,00€ mucho mejor....


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

SP a 9 puntitos de un rebotillo y a otros 18 de otro gordo o.....


o...


me compro uno de estos:


----------



## twetter (23 Feb 2009)

es facil que veamos el dji en 6xxx al cierre.
saludos,
twetter


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> es facil que veamos el dji en 6xxx al cierre.
> saludos,
> twetter




¿Ya te has comprado el turbante...? 


Si no lo aseguras no vale...



Saludos


----------



## wsleone (23 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> es facil que veamos el dji en 6xxx al cierre.
> saludos,
> twetter




tonuel no lo permitirá


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> tonuel no lo permitirá




Si sale Obama vemos hoy los 5000...


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

Bueno, pues lo que empezó bien de madrugada ha cerrado mal, y todo por los histéricos de los alemanes: ya sonó la campana y siguen bajando ... por aki (US) ahora parece que están preocupados, y los gobernantes de segunda fila no paran de hacer declaraciones porque empiezan a tener miedo, es obvio que el siguiente marrón se lo va a comer Tim "el manos largas", ha estrangulado tanto al sector bancario que ya no se le puede llamar sector, y estoy viendo que empieza a faltar el dinero incluso para gangas:

El Ibex tiene fuerza para subir, pero si los alemanes no hacen algo ... el olor va a ser insoportable


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Si no es por una cosa es por otra... pero el dia en que tengamos que sacar las latas de la despensa se acerca... :o

Por cierto, ¿sabeis que va a aparecer hoy en Wall Street...? 




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

> Por cierto, ¿sabeis que va a aparecer hoy en Wall Street...?




quien?

JFK?


ya me creo todo, así que "no descarto nada"


----------



## wsleone (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿sabeis que va a aparecer hoy en Wall Street...?
> Saludos



pues ya puede aparecer alguien porque se van al carajo (y nosotros de la manita)


----------



## Starkiller (23 Feb 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> USA por los suelos, como cierren parecido a ahora, que san Apapurcio nos pille mañana confesados



Lo que da miedo no es que cierre parecido a ahora...


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

tranquilos, apareceran las manos de la SEC-FDIC-FBI-CIA-WH


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Feb 2009)

Nuevo mínimo DJI 7265

Continuamos para guano.


----------



## Jucari (23 Feb 2009)

Hoy miro los toritos desde la barrera....pero...alguien saldra para levantar esto o tiene pinta de no encontrar suelo...


----------



## brickworld (23 Feb 2009)

La clave es el STOXX y los 7250 de DJI como los pierdan, preparaos para comer patatas Porque esto se va a despeñar como la cabra del pueblo ese, la ventaja es que asi podre conocer mas a fondo a la abuela de mis futuros nietos que heredaran las acciones.

Si tiene que petar que pete ya al puto abismo, asi podre disfrutar de mas tiempo libre joder


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Feb 2009)

Abriendo largos en el S&P... 759, stop755

Espero rebotillo en el 757...


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

a 4 y 15 puntos... y faltan 4 horas para el cierre


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> La clave es el STOXX y los 7250 de DJI como los pierdan, preparaos para comer patatas Porque esto se va a despeñar como la cabra del pueblo ese, la ventaja es que asi podre conocer mas a fondo a la abuela de mis futuros nietos que heredaran las acciones.
> 
> Si tiene que petar que pete ya al puto abismo, asi podre disfrutar de mas tiempo libre joder




Hasta el 2010 no peta el sistema... osea que tranquilo... me lo a dicho SNB... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Abriendo largos en el S&P... 759, stop755
> 
> Espero rebotillo en el 757...





Ya vamos por el 756... 


Pero oigo una voz.. algo se aproxima... :




Saludos


----------



## brickworld (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya vamos por el 756...
> 
> 
> Pero oigo una voz.. algo se aproxima... :



Creo que vienen a sodomizarnos 

Obama, Obama donde coño esta tu plan, por que? nos has abandonado


----------



## Tuerto (23 Feb 2009)

Me parece que si Obama tiene un plan, es para esta noche y mañana dios dirá.


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

tiene que haber un rebote, porque sino el grafico sería de espanto


----------



## Jucari (23 Feb 2009)

Hace rato que esta demasiado lateral....creo que estan preparando un barrido de cortos.....ya veremos...


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News .... desde la Casa Blanca*

Os veo impacientes... 



> Obama se reunió con los gobernadores de los estados esta mañana en la Casa Blanca, los gobernadores republicanos ha "amenazado" con no recibir el plan de estímulos en sus estados, por lo menos en los gastos que no estén de acuerdo
> 
> Los gobernadores establecen una prioridad, el control del gasto, transparencia y equilibrio de los presupuestos de cada estado, las cuales están muy tocadas por la crisis inmobiliaria (como sabéis el IBI aki es bastante caro, y es como se financian las ciudades, al ejecutar una hipoteca, no sólo pierde la familia sino también la comunidad)


----------



## Misterio (23 Feb 2009)

Jajajaja el mejor hilo del foro sin duda, Tonuel y Azcuna pedir un sueldo porque vaya dos animadores de lo mejor.

San 4,80... en mi oficina no para de entrar pasta para comprar acciones y aun así sigue yéndose a tomar por saco, a poco rebote que haya en banca te puedes sacar un 10% el problema es que el rebote llega cuando ya has perdido un 50 como estoy viendo mucho ultimamente, un servidor viendo los toros desde la barrera como siempre .


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2009)

Joderrrr.esto se hunde


----------



## Jucari (23 Feb 2009)

Buffff...que achuchon WS...cuidadin...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Feb 2009)

Vaya barrido han hecho, me he salvado por un pelo :


----------



## Jucari (23 Feb 2009)

Dji 7245.64 -1.63%....espectacular...


----------



## brickworld (23 Feb 2009)

Abrazadme 

Tengo miedo...


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Hasta el toro todo es rabo... :o



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Feb 2009)

dji 7226 es el número de la Bestia


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

bueno pues estamos en soportes.
si van a hacer algo tienen que hacerlo hoy..


----------



## brickworld (23 Feb 2009)

Mierda mañana mis gamesitas van a valer un kilo de guano...

Creo que la he cagado :

Obama eres mi unica esperanza


----------



## luisfernando (23 Feb 2009)

jajajja 7200 lo dije la semana pasada xD que bien apunta esta semana, y encima sin tuto por aqui


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Feb 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Mierda mañana mis gamesitas van a valer un kilo de guano...
> 
> Creo que la he cagado :
> 
> Obama eres mi unica esperanza



No creo k t den ni un kilo... :o


----------



## crack (23 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tiene que haber un rebote, porque sino el grafico sería de espanto



That's wishful thinking!


----------



## Misterio (23 Feb 2009)

753, paralo Poooooooool.


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

Adios al capitalismo......

E-mini S&P Mar 2009 751.5


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

no es normal esta gráfica..


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Dios... que abran el mercado... quiero vender ahora.... :

Que se me va la pensión... joder... :


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Feb 2009)

Nuevo mínimo histérico.

Y como dice Chameleon bajamos con volumen.

Adiós LUCAS!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Os comento un análisis técnico que han hecho del S&P500. Son unos analistas muy serios, que suelen acertar bastante y que solo se basan en Ondas de Elliot. (Mulder tu supongo que ya lo habrás comprado )
> Me ha dejado un poco “acojonado”, os pongo unas frases que lo resumen un poco:
> 
> “…Los mínimos a 741 puntos dibujan una onda plana en el periodo 2000-2008. Las ondas planas son figuras de continuación de la tendencia actual y por tanto es de esperar la continuación del movimiento alcista previo al año 2000.”
> ...



MADRE DE DIOS, ESTO LO ESCRIBÍ EL 30/11... 
Como acabe por debajo del 757...

Saludos...


----------



## Sargento Highway (23 Feb 2009)

MAMA CACA!






<big></big><small> </small>*7,209.16*




156.51 (2.12%)


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

LA OSTIA!!!!

PERDIDO EL 7200 del DOW !!!!!


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

E-mini S&P Mar 2009 749.25 -20.25 [697] 749.25 749.5 [1] 786.5 749.25 

Por debajo de los 750


----------



## twetter (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me parece que no has visto la figura HV>H invertida que se acaba de formar en el dow... así no vas a ver plusvalias en tu vida...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






tonuel dijo:


> Dios... que abran el mercado... quiero vender ahora.... :
> 
> Se me va la pensión... joder... :



Tonuelnilllllllll cuando aprenderas , , sin acritud que conste jejej


----------



## Misterio (23 Feb 2009)

Si hoy pega castañazo que no creo porque siempre al final lo salvarán, creo que la idea de parar la bolsa volvería a tomar cuerpo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2009)

Tonuel
Ruinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Los que estemos dentro que levanten la mano


----------



## JMK (23 Feb 2009)

Está interesante esto hoy. No hay un muñeco de estos comiendo palomitas o algo???.


----------



## twetter (23 Feb 2009)

7200 y bajandooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News .... desde la Casa Blanca*

más Obama ...



> Obama asegura a los gobernadores que les va a ayudar para que no entren en bancarrota, y les indica que dedicará 15B$ al Servicio de Salud (Medicare)



la FED...



> La presidente de la FED en Atlanta(uno de esos cargos que no sé muy bien a los que se dedican, Tim anteriormente estaba en el de NY) dice que el dinero que se inyectará en los bancos saneará los balances bancarios y que permitira una recuperación a final de año


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Si hoy pega castañazo que no creo porque siempre al final lo salvarán, creo que la idea de parar la bolsa volvería a tomar cuerpo.




Que prohiban los cortos por dios... :

Ya me veo pidiendo con éste... 











Saludos


----------



## crack (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Dios... que abran el mercado... quiero vender ahora.... :



Joder, si soy yo que estoy corto y casi estoy deseando que abra para cerrar y sacar toda la pasta de mi broker!!! :


----------



## JMK (23 Feb 2009)

Tan chungo lo veis que hoy no creéis que aparezca la mano salvadora???.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Feb 2009)

El bonito del norte del BonArea(Guissona) caduca el 31/12/2014... 
Ahí os dejo el dato...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Mulder cabrón... cuando cierren el gap avísame por tu madre... :


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

Obama hablará dentro de un rato ... 

Dow 7,192.12 -173.55 (-2.36%)
S&P 500 * 750.94* -19.11 (-2.48%)
Nasdaq 1,402.89 -38.34 (-2.66%)

Edito: Obama LIVE now


----------



## twetter (23 Feb 2009)

si acierto tambien en lo del dji a 6xxx quiero que se reconozca mi derecho a ser nombrado el puto amo hoy .
valeeee otros lo pensaban desde esta mañana pero yo lo he posteado que conste


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> *Obama hablará dentro de un rato ... *





Noooo.... por dios... vamos a morir... :


----------



## Misterio (23 Feb 2009)

Joer es que en USA Obama habla todos los días del año? o solo cuando la bolsa se esta pegando un hostión de cuidado.


----------



## Aitor Menta (23 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> no es normal esta gráfica..



Parece un aterrizaje de lo más suave... 

Un saludo


----------



## Pindik87 (23 Feb 2009)

Breaking News: Deal to Increase Government Stake In Citigroup May Be Reached As Early As Today, Sources Tell CNBC. (story developing)

O hacen algo hoy o se va la bolsa a la mierda.


----------



## furia angelical (23 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> no es normal esta gráfica..




Tranquis nenazas, no sus desmadréis... 

El soporte está en los 739 del S&P. Hasta ese momento, no pasa na de na.


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

furia angelical dijo:


> Tranquis nenazas, no sus desmadréis...
> 
> El soporte está en los 739 del S&P. Hasta ahí, no pasa na.



quienes son unas nenazas? 

aqui hay gente que compró terras a 140 y todavía no ha vendido...

los tenemo asi: OO


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

Obama hablará para explicar el programa fiscal del plan de estímulo. El Dow parece que frema su caída ...

Programa del Presi para Mañana: de madrugada en España, Obama en 

EL ESTADO DE LA NACIÓN USANA

lo podeis seguir por la CNN, y es el discurso en el que se dirige a los americanos para comunicarles lo jo***** que están las cosas....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Feb 2009)

Creo que nos vamos pa'rriba...


----------



## DeCafeina (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hasta el toro todo es rabo... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Hasta el rabo telameto, que dice un buen amigo 

¡Un saludo!


----------



## twetter (23 Feb 2009)

atencion se aproxima otra caidita, ajustense los cinturones
twetter


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

No sé si podéis sintonizar la TV pero están pasando imágenes MUY DURAS de gente en la calle, sin nada más que unas bolsas, familias con niños: que ya no tienen casa ... llendo a los albergues ... con colchones .... un drama real

*I NEED A BAILOUT*: es lo que le dice una mujer (que habla muy bien, es decir en un buen inglés) a la entrevistadora "yo necesito un plan de rescate":


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Feb 2009)

*FUT IBEX 7462...* :


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

eso es que quieren concienciar a la gente, van a dar mucha mucha más pasta a los bancos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Feb 2009)

Doctor, doctor, estoy más tranquilo ahora que estoy dentro y cae el mercado que antes, cuando estaba fuera y subía..., ¿es grave?

Os lo juro, a principios de enero estaba fuera 100% y ya estaba de los nervios de verlo subir.

No sé si es cansancio de tanto esperar (dos años viendo caer el mercado desde la barrera) o inconsciencia, pero estoy tranquilísimo.


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Doctor, doctor, estoy más tranquilo ahora que estoy dentro y cae el mercado que antes, cuando estaba fuera y subía..., ¿es grave?
> 
> Os lo juro, a principios de enero estaba fuera 100% y ya estaba de los nervios de verlo subir.
> 
> No sé si es cansancio de tanto esperar (dos años viendo caer el mercado desde la barrera) o inconsciencia, pero estoy tranquilísimo.



Lo malo no es que te duela, si no que te guste!!!!!!!!!!!! :


----------



## dabuti (23 Feb 2009)

Disfruten De La Fiesta.......


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Lo malo no es que te duela, si no que te guste!!!!!!!!!!!! :




Joder, qué cabrón, no me gusta, preferiría que subiera pero como estoy dentro en parte y parte en liquidez me queda una sensación más "neutral" que cuando estás dentro o fuera al 100%.

Mira por ejemplo a tonuel que parece el Dr. Jekyll o Mr. Hyde según esté dentro o fuera.

Tonuel es bajista bipolar, yo creo que soy inconsciente apolar, nifrionicalorista.

A la tropa que está dentro y empieza a desmoralizarse le diré que mejor comprar ahora que hace un año y que le echen un vistazo al ratio put/call:

Máximos decrecientes y este máximo va a coincidir con el final de la temporada de presentación de resultados (o eso espero):


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *FUT IBEX 7462...* :




Mmmmm...mariscada!!

Y de prohibir los cortos nada!!


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

*Desde el comité para la reforma fiscal*

Lo que ha dicho Obama ...



> Nos estamos enfrentando a la mayor crisis que hemos conocido. Mi admon en 30 dias ha pasado los mayores planes que crearán 3-4 mill de puestos de trabajo, también he desarrollado mi plan inmobiliario e indicado el plan financiero.
> 
> Estas extraordinarias medidas van a tener una coste, esto va a costar 1.3T$ que lo pagarán los americanos. Voy a ser muy crítico por si no ha quedado claro en las otras ocasiones, no podemos gastar y gastar y gastar sin consecuencias, estmos pagando los errores de esos deficit hoy, más de 7 veces que los que gastamos en salud, porque nuestro inetereses suben y suben impidiendo que nuestros niños cumplan sus sueños, esto ha llegado a su fin:
> 
> ...


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

> esto va a costar 1-3T$ que lo pagarán los americanos, obama dixit



a ver como lo interpretan los mercados


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> a ver como lo interpretan los mercados



Quise escribir 1.3T$ perdón por el guión, ahora lo edito ....


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Feb 2009)

Siento ser pesado otra vez con el canal.Ya hemos tocado la parte baja.

Ahora podríamos irnos al altozano.Nada que ver con el discurso.


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

pues parece que eso no es lo que querían oir los mercados, volvemos a caer...


----------



## twetter (23 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Siento ser pesado otra vez con el canal.Ya hemos tocado la parte baja.
> 
> Ahora podríamos irnos al altozano.Nada que ver con el discurso.



clarooooo hombre, mira los futuros, 
vamossssssss que nos vamosssssssssss
pero al agujero claro.
6xxx al cierre
twetter


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

No les puedo dejar solos!

Me voy un rato y me encuentro con un panorama dantesco.

Señores! la fe mueve montañas y pinta gráficos alcistas y uds. son unos auténticos demonios! ¿que hace el S&P en 750 con el rebote tan bonito que teníamos esta mañana?

Bueno, pónganse el casco que aun vamos a caer más, ya no hay suelo, hasta el infinito y más allá.



edito: mi objetivo para el S&P era 729, pero esperaba alguna corrección antes de cierta envergadura, no la broma de mal gusto de esta mañana.


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

hemos caido un 30% sin parar en apenas mes y medio
me parece excesivo


----------



## furia angelical (23 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No les puedo dejar solos!
> 
> Me voy un rato y me encuentro con un panorama dantesco.
> 
> ...




Insisto... :

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1473081-post26955.html


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> hemos caido un 30% sin parar en apenas mes y medio
> me parece excesivo



Aviso a la población:
Esto es una crisis bursátil.Y se comporta como tal


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> hemos caido un 30% sin parar en apenas mes y medio
> me parece excesivo




A mi también, deberíamos haber tenido alguna corrección fuerte antes de caer tanto, al menos antes de ir fusilando soportes uno detrás de otro. Y lo que más me llama la atención es el escaso volumen que tenemos todos los días y las velas de tan pequeño tamaño que se forman.

No es una caida como la de noviembre.


----------



## Jucari (23 Feb 2009)

Caray....no se os puede dejar solos ni 2 horas....

La que esta cayendo...Kujire...nadie ha saltado por las ventanas??


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

Lo único que explica este panorama es que los leoncios de los fondos estén vendiendo ordenamente mientras reciben miles de peticiones de reembolso. Aparte de esto tenemos que el LEAP anticipaba la caida de la bolsa para *marzo* (no febrero) basándose en que los fondos de pensiones iban a perder muchísimo, esto parece ser lo que pasó el viernes pasado cuando muchas aseguradoras petaron.


----------



## chudire (23 Feb 2009)

Supongo que ya se han tomado posiciones y que el que está pillado y no ha vendido hasta ahora prefiere "regalar el dinero" antes que malvenderlo. De ahí el escaso volumen.
Por mi parte estoy agarrandome los machos y preparando alguna entrada a largo (no se cuando ni el qué pero voy a ir con todo). Ahora mismo, desde la barrera.




Mulder dijo:


> A mi también, deberíamos haber tenido alguna corrección fuerte antes de caer tanto, al menos antes de ir fusilando soportes uno detrás de otro. Y lo que más me llama la atención es el escaso volumen que tenemos todos los días y las velas de tan pequeño tamaño que se forman.
> 
> No es una caida como la de noviembre.


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Feb 2009)

Está triangulando!!
Puede entrar en barrena!!

Pooodeeemooos!!


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

chudire dijo:


> Supongo que ya se han tomado posiciones y que el que está pillado y no ha vendido hasta ahora prefiere "regalar el dinero" antes que malvenderlo. De ahí el escaso volumen.
> Por mi parte estoy agarrandome los machos y preparando alguna entrada a largo (no se cuando ni el qué pero voy a ir con todo). Ahora mismo, desde la barrera.




Para entrar largo ahora hay que esperar a un rebote de envergadura donde se pasen resistencias fuertes que antes eran soportes psicológicos, por ejemplo, el 750 o el 800 del S&P.

Y aun así con el casco puesto y el stop cerca por si acaso. Como dice Cárpatos en este mercado hay que dormir con el arma cargada bajo la almohada y el coche con el motor en marcha por si acaso y aun así no está claro.


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Caray....no se os puede dejar solos ni 2 horas....
> 
> La que esta cayendo...Kujire...nadie ha saltado por las ventanas??



.. procuro estar lo más alejada que puedo de cualquier cosa similar a una puerta o ventana, no vaya a ser que me pillen en medio ... es una caída en cámara lenta, poco a poco sangrándote cada día pero dejándote vivir para verlo:


----------



## chudire (23 Feb 2009)

yo probablemnte entre a ciegas, siguiendo mi hábito irracional para operar en el mercado. Mi esperanza es que el rebotón (se habla de él como un sufer de la fuckin great wave) me pille entre medias y me arrastre. Más no le puedo pedir a la bolsa porque no se hacer análisis en fundamental.


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

chudire dijo:


> Más no le puedo pedir a la bolsa porque no se hacer análisis en fundamental.




Que casualidad, yo tampoco


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

Las minis fuera ya! 

Dow 7,248.43 -117.24 (-1.59%)
S&P 500 755.78  -14.27 (-1.85%)
Nasdaq 1,409.23 -32.00 (-2.22%)


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Feb 2009)

La parte alta del canal anda sobre 7350.Es de pobres

Personalmente preferiría un poco de pánico.Es lo que espero del mercado.


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

Rebotón habemus, o eso parece. Antiguamente (es decir hasta hace dos días bolsísiticos) yo consideraba que un rebote es lo que está sucediendo ahora en el Stoxx.

Ahora me da la impresión de que son ganas de coger carrerilla para saltar al abismo de nuevo.


----------



## Riviera (23 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, pónganse el casco que aun vamos a caer más, ya no hay suelo, hasta el infinito y más allá.



Gracias a dios,esta es la señal que esperaba todo el dia.¡Señores,tocan largos!


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

Creo que por hoy ya hemos sufrido suficiente ....

Dow 7,247.24 -118.43 (-1.61%)
S&P 500 *756.95 * -13.10 (-1.70%)
Nasdaq 1,410.33 -30.90 (-2.14%)


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

no echáis de menos a piolín? ... digo al pajarraco que toma aviones

Se ha perdido una buena ....


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Creo que por hoy ya hemos sufrido suficiente ....
> 
> Dow 7,247.24 -118.43 (-1.61%)
> S&P 500 *756.95 * -13.10 (-1.70%)
> Nasdaq 1,410.33 -30.90 (-2.14%)




¿-1,61% con gap es pánico?

El "efecto Obama" nos ha vuelto muy sensibles.

Aquellas caidas de más del 5% tan sublimes...

quiza pronto...slurpp!!


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

Por cierto, hoy es el 7o día de caidas consecutivas, a ver si Mr. Azcuna tiene razón.


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> ¿-1,61% con gap es pánico?
> 
> El "efecto Obama" nos ha vuelto muy sensibles.
> 
> ...



Cada una sufre como puede, yo he ganado un par de kilos desde la semana pasada ... y no estoy especialmente orgullosa de eso, además hoy teníamos que subir o lateral positivo sí o si y ...por el momento es un no


----------



## Alexandros (23 Feb 2009)

Hola a todos.

Al final me quite las lloyds aquellas y perdí 50 cnt por título. El viernes pasado compre citis y este lunes no han ido mal del todo. Ya ire comentado las partidas de ruleta rusa 

Un saludo!


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Feb 2009)

Alex.Eres nuestro paladín!!

Cuidado con los leoncios y suerte!!


----------



## Alexandros (23 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Alex.Eres nuestro paladín!!
> 
> Cuidado con los leoncios y suerte!!





Oye!

Ya dije que esto era un pasatiempo y en el computo total voy perdiendo asi que...


----------



## felipe (23 Feb 2009)

Joder tan mal lo veis? estoy cagado, que malo es ser un pardillo y entrar cuando todo se va a la mierda. Mis renovables todavía ganan un 3 por ciento, hoy he sacado dignamente unas telefónicas pero las que me quedan....


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

ya estamos perdiendo los 7200 otra vez...
no tiene buena pinta


----------



## brickworld (23 Feb 2009)

Felipe has leido "La carretera" de Cormac Mcarthy?¿, pues eso no es nada comparado con lo que nos queda 

Agarrete los machos y las acciones...

Fuera coñas lo que acojona es que el tinglado este deberia haber rebotado ya lo menos 2 veces, y cada vez que hay un soporte se lo traga sin contemplaciones, vamos cuesta abajo y sin frenos... Hay una cosa buena cuanto antes petemos antes nos levantaremos, pero que deberia haber habido un megarebote a 8000 en el IBEX por ej, pues si y eso es lo que acojona que no lo ha habido y que no tiene pinta 

A rezar cabrones xD

Dow 7,184.47 -181.20 (-2.46%)
S&P 500 750.45 -19.60 (-2.55%)
Nasdaq 1,401.26 -39.97 (-2.77%)

La puta grafica parece el tobogan de la muertes :


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... Comisión Financiera en el Senado*

Bernanke hablará mañana en la comisión bancaria:


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

se cae................no va a mas!!!!!


----------



## Misterio (23 Feb 2009)

747 diiiiiiiiing doooooong, y ahora habla ZP en la tele seguro que rebotamos


----------



## Pindik87 (23 Feb 2009)

O quizás sea esto: AIG Is In Talks With Government To Secure Additional Funds to Keep Operating


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2009)

7156 en el dow joder que nos vamos a los 6000!!!
Y yo dentro con todo el equipo!!!


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Feb 2009)

Chicos,nos dan a elegir entre susto o muerte...

Elijo la A con el comodín de la llamada (a mamá)


----------



## brickworld (23 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> 7156 en el dow joder que nos vamos a los 6000!!!
> Y yo dentro con todo el equipo!!!



Tus hijos te lo agredeceran 

Dow 7,160.98 -204.69 (-2.78%)
S&P 500 747.93 -22.12 (-2.87%)
Nasdaq 1,396.82 -44.41 (-3.08%)

Hay como aguanta el 747 y el .160


----------



## Riviera (23 Feb 2009)

Joder,la hostia, temo que los unicos chuletones que en mucho tiempo voy a ver van a ser solo a traves de internet.


----------



## P05 (23 Feb 2009)

El Dow Jones acaba de caer por debajo del minimo marcado en el suelo de la burbuja.com en 7.177,66 marcado el 10 de octubre de 2002.

El siguiente minimo a batir son los 6.936,45 nivel alcanzado el 28 de octubre de 1997

O sea, estamos en *los niveles mas bajos desde hace 11 años y 4 meses*


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

Como les dije antes ya no hay rebotes, simplemente tomamos carrerilla para el próximo mínimo, no hay suelo posible. Ya empiezo a no creerme aquello del 7o día de caidas consecutivas.

Aunque eso lo sabremos mañana, parece que nos vamos al 740 en el S&P.


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Pues yo esta noche tengo entrecot... lo que no se es como coño voy a pagarlo... :


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues yo esta noche tengo entrecot... lo que no se es como coño voy a pagarlo... :




Preguntale a Obama, a ver si se enrrolla y te desvía una pequeña parte de los TARP


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues yo esta noche tengo entrecot... lo que no se es como coño voy a pagarlo... :



Si se va a la mierda la bolsa, se va a la mierda los bancos, los paises y te va a dar igual haberlo ganado que perdido!!!!

Así por lo menos has disfrutado.... :


----------



## chudire (23 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Si se va a la mierda la bolsa, se va a la mierda los bancos, los paises y te va a dar igual haberlo ganado que perdido!!!!
> 
> Así por lo menos has disfrutado.... :



No me digas eso cabrón que agarro la pasta y me la fundo!!!!


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

El Stoxx acaba de alcanzar el 61.8% de toda la caida inciada el 9 de febrero, si no rebotamos aquí en serio no lo haremos en ninguna parte.


----------



## Alexandros (23 Feb 2009)

Vayan poniendose en fila y sin armar follón:


----------



## brickworld (23 Feb 2009)

Gastatelo en alcohol y en furcias, que eso nunca te da disgustos 

Dow 7,167.11 -198.56 (-2.70%)
S&P 500 748.23 -21.82 (-2.83%)
Nasdaq 1,398.52 -42.71 (-2.96%)

Es un quiero y no puedo, al final saldra el cuidador pa dejarlo guapo en los 750  y otro dia normalico dentro de la crisis, pero pa abajo claro...


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

chudire dijo:


> No me digas eso cabrón que agarro la pasta y me la fundo!!!!



Pues no te cuento lo que viene despues de eso....... leete a los más agoreros!!!


----------



## Tupper (23 Feb 2009)

Pero qué pesimistas estáis chicos.


----------



## Jucari (23 Feb 2009)

Hoy si que es un buen día para palmar pasta...


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

ya empiezan los rumores .....



> se están preguntando ....¿Dónde está Tim? ¿Por qué no sale a dar la cara y nos explica de una p*** vez que piensa hacer?


----------



## Misterio (23 Feb 2009)

La bolsa se parece a la historia interminable, la NADA avanza y se va comiendo todo a su paso, Bastian sálvalo... que diría la emperatriz


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Gastatelo en alcohol y en furcias, que eso nunca te da disgustos
> 
> Dow 7,167.11 -198.56 (-2.70%)
> S&P 500 748.23 -21.82 (-2.83%)
> ...



No te fies del cuidador, hace ya tiempo que debe estar en la cola del paro


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Pero qué pesimistas estáis chicos.




Que va, son los leoncios que nos maltratan mucho y nos hacen perder la fe, nos estamos pasando poco a poco al lado (rojo) oscuro de la fuerza, nuestras capacidades ya no dan abasto.


----------



## Jucari (23 Feb 2009)

Esto es un sinvivir.....que se termine ya...que le hagan un reset a 4000 y volvamos a empezar....


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

decían que la bolsa aguantaría mientras la gente pensara que se iba a recuperar

hemos ido rompiendo soportes uno detrás de otro, siempre pensando en rebotes, en que las cosas se estabilicen un poco...

a partir de ahora no hay suelo, se ha agotado todo, estamos cuesta abajo y sin frenos


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

Tenemos que salir a pasarnoslo bien, antes de que se acabe todo!!!!


----------



## Tupper (23 Feb 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> La bolsa se parece a la historia interminable, la NADA avanza y se va comiendo todo a su paso, Bastian sálvalo... que diría la emperatriz




Me pareció que alguien me llamaba. ¿Habrá llegado mi hora al fín?...


----------



## brickworld (23 Feb 2009)

El Ibex esta mirando...







WTF!!!!


----------



## Jucari (23 Feb 2009)

Dow	7,151.50	-214.17	-2.91%
Nasdaq	1,395.12	-46.11	-3.20%
S&P 500	746.87	-23.18	-3.01%

Vamos a ver que pasa en esta mediahorita.....puede ser de escandalo...


----------



## luisfernando (23 Feb 2009)

los * 4000* a la vista!


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

No teneis fe... :o


Y lo que es peor... yo creo que tampoco... 




Saludos


----------



## Jucari (23 Feb 2009)

Tonuel....tu con el entrecot....tienes bastante por hoy...


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

E-mini S&P Mar 2009 744.25 

Y el cuidador se ha ido con Tim..........


----------



## Misterio (23 Feb 2009)

Tranquilos mañana rebotamos, vuelve la Champions.....


----------



## Jucari (23 Feb 2009)

Mañana...todos a comprar ....pisitos!!!!


----------



## brickworld (23 Feb 2009)

Esas SAN a 3 euretes xD

Los planes de pensiones deben estar famelicos...


----------



## Jucari (23 Feb 2009)

Kujire.....ahora si que por tu bien ni te acerques a la acera....o si no lleva paraguas reforzado....


----------



## Tupper (23 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Mañana...todos a comprar ....pisitos!!!!



Sasto! Nada más seguro que el ladrillo en tiempos de crisis.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2009)

Alguna web donde vengan los dividendos del Ibex,fechas de pago ect...
Hoy me llego una carta para asistir a la junta de accionistas de iberdrola...me cago en mi puta vidaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)




----------



## rosonero (23 Feb 2009)

Elegí un mal día para darme de alta en un broker on-line.


----------



## P05 (23 Feb 2009)

Dos puntitos le quedan al S&P 500 para los minimos de noviembre, se atreveran antes del cierre?


----------



## brickworld (23 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


>



Puto cabron de que te ries :

La has liao parda, mamon


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Kujire.....ahora si que por tu bien ni te acerques a la acera....o si no lleva paraguas reforzado....


----------



## nief (23 Feb 2009)

Madre mia vaya leñazoooo esta semana se va de madre total!!


----------



## Jucari (23 Feb 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Elegí un mal día para darme de alta en un broker on-line.



Siempre te quedara el hilo del Ibex....


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Tonuel....tu con el entrecot....tienes bastante por hoy...




Me lo he pulido enterito... hoy estoy a dieta así que... 


verdurita y de acompañamiento... entrecot... 





Saludos


----------



## Tupper (23 Feb 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Esas SAN a 3 euretes xD
> 
> Los planes de pensiones deben estar famelicos...



Díselo a éste mira la cara con que se ha quedado:

Compound your gains, not losses - March 1, 2009


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

Los alemanes se lo han tomado muy mal, pero me parece que esto va a ser a nivel general..........


----------



## muyuu (23 Feb 2009)

Hay que estar un poco loco para meterse ahora... y yo soy de los que arriesgan en esto de la bolsa.

El paladio pinta mucho mejor, ¿no creéis?


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Los alemanes se lo han tomado muy mal, pero me parece que esto va a ser a nivel general..........



no vuelvo a comer salchichas : en la vida! ahora van a ver!


----------



## Jucari (23 Feb 2009)

Carpatos:

La CNBC cadena experta en sacar el rumor de turno cerca de los cierres, ahora dice que AIG habría solicitado más dinero al gobierno. Ahora estarían negociando canjear deuda por acciones...


----------



## Tupper (23 Feb 2009)

Mmmm mua ha ha ha. Todo va según lo planeado. Escoria rebelde.


----------



## brickworld (23 Feb 2009)

Dow 7,159.30 -206.37 (-2.80%)
S&P 500 748.13 -21.92 (-2.85%)
Nasdaq 1,399.23 -42.00 (-2.91%)


Vamos pa arriba a maquillar al muerto


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> no vuelvo a comer salchichas : en la vida! ahora van a ver!




Lo que les pasa a los alemanes es que están hasta las gónadas de los gringos, el Stoxx siempre intenta adelantar los movimientos del S&P, pero estos días suelen ir por detrás y tendiendo a la baja, a la más mínima señal de debilidad del S&P p'abajoooo.

No les perdonan ni una y ahora esperan a que el S&P se atreva a rebotar para ir detrás,


----------



## rosonero (23 Feb 2009)

¿Serán los bancos, en unos día o semanas, como las tiendas de todo a 1 euro?  Parece que es el valor al que tienden todos con más o menos fuerza.


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Me parece que voy a ser accionista hasta que les toque quebrar al SAN y al BBVA... :o

¿Alguien sabe cuando toca dividendos...? 

porque *tonuel morirá con las botas puestas... *:











Saludos


----------



## Riviera (23 Feb 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C5m7zqyRKJY&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C5m7zqyRKJY&hl=es&fs=1" ****="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## brickworld (23 Feb 2009)

ZP esta diciendo que nos vamos al guano, y que estaba claro 

Vamos que o nos salva el Obano o lo llevamos claro...

pues lo llevamos claro si el obano no puede salvar ni su propio culo :

Dow 7,140.98 -224.69 (-3.05%)
S&P 500 746.61 -23.44 (-3.04%)
Nasdaq 1,396.93 -44.30 (-3.07%)

3333333333333333333333333333.... xD


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

Quedan 20 minutos, por si alquien quiere aparecer y poner los indices en verdes!!!

Parece el cuento "que viene el lobo" que viene el rebote


----------



## Misterio (23 Feb 2009)

Iba a meter 1000 eurillos en el San pero tengo miedo de que me hagan hacer papeleo por opa hostil.


----------



## twetter (23 Feb 2009)

dije a las 9:00 am ue el ibex acabaria en rojo nadie me creyo (creo)
dije a las 17:00 que nos ibamos al 6xxxx en el dji en el cierre (y tampoco se me creyo)
pues ahi tenemos los datos señores
saludos,
twetter


----------



## Jucari (23 Feb 2009)

Pero...no iba a salir TIM??????.....


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Abriendo largos en el S&P... 759, stop755
> 
> Espero rebotillo en el 757...





Ye crack... ¿Cómo va el rebotillo del S&P...? 



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Pero...no iba a salir TIM??????.....



Como no salga del armario...........


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> dije a las 9:00 am ue el ibex acabaria en rojo nadie me creyo (creo)
> dije a las 17:00 que nos ibamos al 6xxxx en el dji en el cierre (y tampoco se me creyo)
> pues ahi tenemos los datos señores
> saludos,
> twetter




Y seguimos sin creerte... todavia no has dao ni una... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy es el 7o día de caidas consecutivas, a ver si Mr. Azcuna tiene razón.



pues claro hombre, y si mañana es rojo, pasado tambien...
conocen la teoria esa de 5-7 dias de caidas o subidas no?



Por cierto, estamos en el limite limite limite limite.... pero del todo.... vamos, que si un millonario quisiese tirar la bolsa la tira...


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Economía/Empresas.- Acciona se desploma casi un 7% en bolsa y marca un mínimo anual tras sellar su salida de Endesa

Hora: 18:29 Fuente: Europa Press

imprimir Enviar noticia a un amigo disminuir el tamaño de la fuente aumentar el tamaño de la fuente

MADRID, 23 (EUROPA PRESS)

Acciona se desplomó un 6,98% hoy en bolsa, la mayor caída del Ibex 35, y cerró en un mínimo anual de 78 euros por acción después de que a última hora del pasado viernes sellara definitivamente un acuerdo con la italiana Enel para salir del capital social de Endesa.

El grupo que preside José Manuel Entrecanales, que estuvo suspendido de cotización durante casi toda la sesión del viernes, cotizó hoy lunes entre un mínimo y un máximo de 74,50 y 87,50 euros por acción.

Así, el cierre de la primera sesión de bolsa de esta semana supone valorar en unos 4.960 millones de euros al grupo de construcción, servicios y energía que, en lo que va de año, se ha dejado un 12% de su valor en bolsa.

Analistas consultados por Europa Press atribuyen el descenso de Acciona de hoy a una recogida de beneficios de los inversores. En su opinión, la cotización de Acciona venía ya descontando en los últimos meses los términos del acuerdo con Enel para vender su 25% de Acciona con lo que, tras alcanzarse un pacto sin sorpresas, han preferido deshacer posiciones y recoger beneficios.

Los referidos analistas consideran no obstante que los términos del acuerdo son "muy positivos" para el grupo de la familia Entrecanales, "dado que reducirá su deuda, prevé reinvertir las plusvalías en su negocio de 'energía verde' y se convierte en uno de los principales grupos promotores de renovables del mundo".

Por contra, Endesa cerró la jornada de bolsa con un avance del 1,98%, de forma que cerró en 24,69 euros por título, precio bastante alejado del de 41,3 euros por título al que equivale el precio pagado a Acciona por su participación.

Enel, ex socio de Acciona en la eléctrica española, y a partir de ahora socio de control de la misma, registró un comportamiento muy similar en bolsa. La compañía italiana subió un 1,82%, hasta los 4,33 euros por título.


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues claro hombre, y si mañana es rojo, pasado tambien...
> conocen la teoria esa de 5-7 dias de caidas o subidas no?
> 
> Por cierto, estamos en el limite limite limite limite.... pero del todo.... vamos, que si un millonario quisiese tirar la bolsa la tira...




Ahora más bien sería que si quiere comprársela toda se la compra ¿no?


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel: a que no me creias a las 12 de la mañana a mi?




Economía/Finanzas.- CNMV exigirá a las cotizadas que publiquen hechos relevantes sobre rumores "veraces en lo esencial". europapress.es


----------



## nief (23 Feb 2009)

hoy acabmos en minimos... vamos toda la semana en minimos y eso que aun no han salido noticias muy malas....

Cuando comiencen a salir malas, cuando pete la primera caja o banco en españa... cuando el primer pais asi grande pete... madre mia ahi si veremos caidas "vertiginosas"


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Feb 2009)

a las buenas noches
uno llega reventado de currar y se encuentra con esto
mañana ya puedo ponerme corto asi que voy afilando los cuchillos


----------



## Jucari (23 Feb 2009)

10 últimos minutillos.....a ver si sale alguien a echarle un capote al DJ....

Tonuel, Mulder, Azkuna....Kujire que estas mas cerca...anda comprad insensatos...!!!!


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

Minimos del dia, ¿Que os decia del cuidador?


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel: a que no me creias a las 12 de la mañana a mi?




Economía/Finanzas.- CNMV exigirá a las cotizadas que publiquen hechos relevantes sobre rumores "veraces en lo esencial". europapress.es


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora más bien sería que si quiere comprársela toda se la compra ¿no?




Ei figura... ¿como ves el mercado para mañana...? 

tengo el rifle preparado para la caza del chollete... :




Saludos


----------



## furia angelical (23 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora más bien sería que si quiere comprársela toda se la compra ¿no?




Y para que la iba a querer? :


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

No hay nada que hacer Alemania tiene que caer 600 puntos


----------



## Misterio (23 Feb 2009)

Bienvenidos a 1930.


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel: a que no me creias a las 12 de la mañana a mi?





Desde que te volviste un antipatriota que dejé de leerte... lo siento hamijo... :o


Algún dia verás la luz y creeras al igual que tonuel




Saludos


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> 10 últimos minutillos.....a ver si sale alguien a echarle un capote al DJ....



Obama en 10 minutos LIVE


----------



## Jucari (23 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> No hay nada que hacer Alemania tiene que caer 600 puntos



: Y a eso a que equivale a nuestro queridisimo IBEX???????


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

recordemos lo que dijeron el miercoles:

el SP tiene una caida posible del 52%.... ahora solo seria del 43% no?


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

estoy fuera al 100%

pero esto tiene que rebotar un poquito. es muy RARO que cerremos justo en 742


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

nief dijo:


> hoy acabmos en minimos... vamos toda la semana en minimos y eso que aun no han salido noticias muy malas....
> 
> Cuando comiencen a salir malas, cuando pete la primera caja o banco en españa... cuando el primer pais asi grande pete... madre mia ahi si veremos caidas "vertiginosas"




¿y que noticias tan 'malas' tenemos que 'descontar' con la que está cayendo, campeón?


----------



## Ziberan (23 Feb 2009)

Madre mía cómo está el tema en el cierre de Wall street. Mañana día de luto.


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Obama en 10 minutos LIVE




Otra vez no... por dios...


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

Que joios los de AIG que se quieren ir otra vez de fiesta

AIG Seeks More US Funds As Record Loss Looms - Financials * US * News * Story - CNBC.com


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

estoy fuera al 100%

pero esto tiene que rebotar un poquito. es muy RARO que cerremos justo en 742


----------



## Jucari (23 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Que joios los de AIG que se quieren ir otra vez de fiesta
> 
> AIG Seeks More US Funds As Record Loss Looms - Financials * US * News * Story - CNBC.com



Esta vez toca las Bahamas....


----------



## Misterio (23 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Que joios los de AIG que se quieren ir otra vez de fiesta
> 
> AIG Seeks More US Funds As Record Loss Looms - Financials * US * News * Story - CNBC.com



Tu no has visto como han subido los cachis este último año no?.


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

como no salga diciendo que va a comprar acciones como un loco ...


----------



## Jucari (23 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> como no salga diciendo que va a comprar acciones como un loco ...



Yo creo que se va a comprar latas de atún antes que se acaben...


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Como diria Mulder... 


*Hoy hemos tenido un dia lateral bajista... *:








Saludos


----------



## Misterio (23 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> estoy fuera al 100%
> 
> pero esto tiene que rebotar un poquito. es muy RARO que cerremos justo en 742



Tenías razón ha rebotado a 744


----------



## Ziberan (23 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿y que noticias tan 'malas' tenemos que 'descontar' con la que está cayendo, campeón?




En realidad tiene él razón. De momento aquí no se ha liado la gorda. Pero quizá lo mismo que ha hecho que nos hundiéramos, junto al resto de Europa, sea lo que nos salve: la dependencia absoluta del mercado americano.


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

para mi que obama va a decir que es anarquista.............


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

Opinión de Trader en Chicago



> El mercado está fuera de órden, llevamos 1 mes con Obama, lo vemos todos los días hablando y *aún no hemos visto que haya hecho nada positivo para la economía*, no es que el mercado esté equivocado o ilógico, no, lo que pasa es que la gente ha tirado la toalla y cada uno busca el refugio


----------



## Jucari (23 Feb 2009)

Dow	7,114.38	-251.29	-3.41%

Nasdaq	1,387.72	-53.51	-3.71%

S&P 500	743.34	-26.71	-3.47%

Si me lo dicen hace un año aprox....quien se lo cree????


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

joder joder vaya mes que llevamos


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Si me lo dicen hace un año aprox....quien se lo cree????





No se exactamente hace un año como estaba la porra... pero aquí hace meses que apostamos por los 3500-4500 del ibex... :



Saludos


----------



## un marronazo (23 Feb 2009)

DIRECTOS los 6000  cuesta abajo y sin frenos


----------



## brickworld (23 Feb 2009)

No pasa nada penelope ha ganado un oscar y...

mañana hay champions :

NO HAY CRISIS HAMIJOS


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Dow	7,114.38	-251.29	-3.41%
> 
> Nasdaq	1,387.72	-53.51	-3.71%
> 
> ...



Pues muchos lo veiamos eh! Y recuerde que ahora todo el mundo es seismilibexista



azkunaveteya dijo:


> estoy fuera al 100%
> 
> pero esto tiene que rebotar un poquito. es muy RARO que cerremos justo en 742



yo que intradias, mañana me metia a saco a eso de las 2 y media

esperando lo que diga O


----------



## TomCat (23 Feb 2009)

Menudo lunes, a ver donde estamos el viernes.


----------



## luisfernando (23 Feb 2009)

y de los 6000 a los 4000 

no me lo puedo creer, al final va a ser verdad...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Feb 2009)

salvese el que pueda!





mañana nos vamos a reir!


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

los 7400 pasan por el soporte donde rebotó el ibex en 1.995, 2.002 y 2.003.

lo romperemos nada más iniciar la sesión de mañana

se acabó


----------



## Riviera (23 Feb 2009)

Manda huevos que algunos tengamos que encomendarnos a Obama,pero bueno,es lo que hay 

¡obama bonito!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lPgaTs4B7LU&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lPgaTs4B7LU&hl=es&fs=1" ****="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

Desde el NYSE



> la gente está cansada, y vendemos. Se nota un estado de capitulación en WS, tengo al teléfono a Cris, dice que es un sentimiento muy feo, miedo, frustrante y lo que realmente se siente es que esto va para largo.
> 
> Ahora ya no importan los últimos resultados que se presenten, ya está, el volúmen está siendo alto, lo peor es que hoy los bancos no han sido los culpables de esto. Todos los sectores en tojo.



Obama está hablando, no creo que diga nada al respecto, pero si dice algo interesante os lo cuento


----------



## Jucari (23 Feb 2009)

Bueno...y mañana que???...Ibex por debajo de los 7000????...Nikkei mas de lo mismo...DAX....a los infiernos...

AHHH.....y el jueves datos del paro aleman....OLE!!!!


----------



## brickworld (23 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Bueno...y mañana que???...Ibex por debajo de los 7000????...Nikkei mas de lo mismo...DAX....a los infiernos...
> 
> AHHH.....y el jueves datos del paro aleman....OLE!!!!



Mañana seguro seguro que rebotamos...


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Estoy perdiendo la fe... por favor ayudenme...


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> los 7400 pasan por el soporte donde rebotó el ibex en 1.995, 2.002 y 2.003.
> 
> lo romperemos nada más iniciar la sesión de mañana
> 
> se acabó



pues espere fuera conmigo, venga le invito a un riojita...


----------



## brickworld (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Estoy perdiendo la fe... por favor ayudenme...



Tome Tonuel...

LUDOPATIA,


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

no tiene sentido caer tanto sin un solo rebote
no han cerrado cortos en ningún soporte

por mucho que digáis los seismilibexistas, no es normal, esto es peor que en octubre


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ei figura... ¿como ves el mercado para mañana...?
> 
> tengo el rifle preparado para la caza del chollete... :




La única visibilidad es mirando hacia abajo, no hay ninguna razón para rebotar, ni técnica, ni fundamental. El problema es que las hubo y el rebote podría venir en cualquier momento porque hace tiempo que las estamos esperando, pero no me atrevería a hablar de rebote a no ser que superemos algún nivel importante, como el 2000 del Stoxx.

Ahora mismo tengo 2 escenarios en el Stoxx:
- Uno se ha cumplido al 100% a última hora con los mínimos, estaba en 1963.
- Otro se ha cumplido en un 60% (buen nivel para rebotar, pero visto lo visto), tiene objetivo en 1719.

En el S&P:
- Uno tiene objetivo 100% completo en el 736.25, cuando el mínimo de hoy han sido 739.75
- El otro tiene objetivo en el 729, que está muy cerca también.

Los niveles del S&P podrían alcanzarse mañana mismo en la apertura.

El gap del Stoxx está muy muy arriba, el del S&P está en 742.5 (provisional), si mañana arrancamos más abajo tendríamos una posibilidad de que hubiera rebote, si arrancamos al alza tendríamos que ir a cerrar gaps más abajo y siempre que lo hacemos acabamos encharcados en el guano.

Y ahora demos paso a los 'juanluises' del foro que con su sentido común seguro que aciertan mucho más que yo 

Aunque tampoco es tan dificil, voy a intentar el complicado trabajo de emularles: 'al guano, sea como sea y hasta donde sea!'

¿lo hice bien?


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

no os lo vais a creer

*Obama pide ayuda a McCain!!*

Obama le dice que han tenido buenos debates:
McCain toma la palabra y le dá las gracias al presidente:

Obama le ofrece el liderazgo en áreas de logística


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Tome Tonuel...
> 
> LUDOPATIA,




Así no me ayuda... para recuperar la fe necesito algo como ésto... :o











Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

MAÑANA no hay rebote hasta las 2 y media en mi opinion... si esta noche Obama no habla con los grandes capitales, es el fin.... yo creo que todavia queda tiempo y cartuchos....


POR CIERTO, datos que hacen pensar otras cosas:


BankAtlantic Bancorp, Inc. -41%
NATL BK OF GR PFD AD -41%
Timberland Bancorp, Inc. -28%
Popular, Inc. -28%
Northern States Financial Corpo -33%
1st Pacific Bancorp (CA) -31%
Firstbank Corporation -28%
Carver Bancorp, Inc. -25%
Great Florida Bank -15%


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

Tonuel,

Los futuros americas en positivo............ por lo menos podras dormir bien.

Animos


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Pues yo he visto una luz... los futuros del ibex se recuperan hamijos... 




Saludos


----------



## luisfernando (23 Feb 2009)

la fe dejo de existir por mucho que quiera dar Obama, plazo para que obama apruebe otro paqueton de estimulos?? 2 semanas xD 
ya no es la medida bajar los tipos, ahora sera paquetes de estimulos....


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

que mañana subimos joer!! y sino perdemos igual un 8%

donde esta el dinero que ha salido de la bolsa hoy? en el oro-petroleo-bonos privados-publicos? NO

está en efectivo (para lo bueno o para lo malo) listo y preparado, como el mio


----------



## brickworld (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues yo he visto una luz... los futuros del ibex se recuperan hamijos...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Acercate a luz creyente, que nos vamos pa`rriba


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Tonuel,
> 
> Los futuros americas en positivo............ por lo menos podras dormir bien.
> 
> Animos




Yo siempre duermo bien... lo que pasa es que la operación verano ha empezado ya a marchas forzadas... :


En poco tiempo tendré una tableta como abdominales... 








Ésta es del verano pasado...



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

*Comisión de Presupuestos*

El ambiente es distendido, entre risas Obama y McCain intercambian chistes sobre si el presidente debería dejar de volar en helicoptero, dado que cuesta un riñón, Obama le dice que ahora que tiene un helicóptero y que lo ha adaptado a el sería una pena ... aunque claro "nunca había tenido un helicoptero" (risas)

La gente en WS despeñándose, AIG buscando dinero en los casimos y estos de colegueo, ...:


----------



## brickworld (23 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> El ambiente es distendido, entre risas Obama y McCain intercambian chistes sobre si el presidente debería dejar de volar en helicoptero, dado que cuesta un riñón, Obama le dice que ahora que tiene un helicóptero y que lo ha adaptado a el sería una pena ... aunque claro "nunca había tenido un helicoptero" (risas)
> 
> La gente en WS despeñándose, AIG buscando dinero en los casimos y estos de colegueo, ...:



Ese tio ha conseguido lo que queria la poltrona y au 
Tiene a medio wall street tirandose de los pelos y seguimos sin saber una mierda del dichoso plan...

Y si fuera ademas del primer presidente negro de la historia, el primer presidente comunista de la historia? :
Porque parece que se la sopla el mundo capitalista...


----------



## Jucari (23 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> El ambiente es distendido, entre risas Obama y McCain intercambian chistes sobre si el presidente debería dejar de volar en helicoptero, dado que cuesta un riñón, Obama le dice que ahora que tiene un helicóptero y que lo ha adaptado a el sería una pena ... aunque claro "nunca había tenido un helicoptero" (risas)
> 
> La gente en WS despeñándose, AIG buscando dinero en los casimos y estos de colegueo, ...:



Total..los 2 han sido subvencionados por la gran banca americana....que se jodan!!!


----------



## rosonero (23 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> no os lo vais a creer
> 
> *Obama pide ayuda a McCain!!*
> 
> ...



Joer!!!! Igual acaban preparando un Programa de Gobierno de Concentración Nacional.


----------



## furia angelical (23 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> no os lo vais a creer
> 
> *Obama pide ayuda a McCain!!*
> 
> ...




Pero esto de facto es... es... No me atrevo a pronunciarlo : :


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

En la cnbc no esta Hussein Obama, alquien tiene algun enlace


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

*AGENDA MAÑANA MARTES 24-02-2009*


INDICADORES

Confianza consumidor Francia. Estimación: -41. Dato Previo: -41. 08:45
Índice de precios viviendas EE.UU. Estimación: -1.8%. Dato Previo: -1.8%. 16:00
Confianza consumidor EE.UU. Estimación: 36. Dato Previo: 37.7. 16:00

* Bernanke habla ante el Senado sobre economía y políticas de la Fed. 16:00


RESULTADOS

Realia
Abengoa
*Solaria*
Deutsche Boerse
Azko Nobel. Estimación: 0.88 eur/acn
Thomson Reuters. Estimación: 0.391 lib/acn
Target Corp. 4T. Estimación: 0.83 dól/acn. Dato Previo: 1.23 dól/acn
Heinz. 3T. Estimación: 0.64 dól/acn
Home Depot. Estimación: 0.15 dól/acn
Office Depot. Estimación: -0.06 dól/acn

* Dividendo Banco Guipuzcoano. Estimación: 0.09 eur/acn


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

Banco Popular: Harbinger Capital Partners Master Fund I, LTD ha elevado su posición corta hasta el 1,40 por ciento, es decir 17,25 millones de acciones.

Samlyn Capital, LLC ha comunicado que posee el 0,23% del capital de BME en posición corta.

El PP pedirá a la CNMV que obligue a Enel a formular una OPA de exclusión sobre Endesa para proteger a los minoristas (8% del capital).

Manuel Soto Serrano, vicepresidente 4º, comunica la compra de 80.000 títulos del Banco Santander en un rango de precios 4,92-5,35 euros por título.

Sondeo resultados REPSOL:
2008e 2007 Banda
EBIT recurrente 990 1.362 950-1.047
Bº Neto recurrente 466 650 440-519
Repsol publicará resultados el 26 de febrero antes de la apertura.


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *AGENDA MAÑANA MARTES 24-02-2009*
> 
> 
> INDICADORES
> ...





¿Sabes por dónde me paso los indicadores y los resultados...? :o




Saludos


----------



## furia angelical (23 Feb 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Joer!!!! Igual acaban preparando un Programa de Gobierno de Concentración Nacional.



¡¡EXACTO!!

Te me has adelantado por milisegundos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

1,40% Madre Mia


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 1,40% Madre Mia




Al menos el Falcone sa cagao con las amenazas vertidas en el foro y ha dejado en paz mis BBVAs... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Pues tus BBVAs van para el guano pur0 100%

*NOW: 5,64€*

Máximo año : 15,40 / 16-may-2008
Mínimo año : 5,59 / 23-feb-2009


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

no se comenta nada del rollo sacyr
rep está a 12,35 ¿no debería aportar garantías?


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII, mas garantias


----------



## musul (23 Feb 2009)

mmm,yo en esto no tengo mucha idea,pero no es algo raro que hoy el oro haya bajado?

salu2


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pues tus BBVAs van para el guano pur0 100%
> 
> *NOW: 5,64€*
> 
> ...




Si, pero una cosa está clara...

tener la cartera vacia es de pobres
tonuel = la cartera llena de papelitos
don pepito = la cartera vacia


Conclusión...


tonuel = rico
donpepito = pobre


Lo siento hamijo en esta vida tiene que haber de todo... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Yo tengo la cartera a tope de ACCIONAS a 80,00€ ... voy palmando 2,00€ por tit.

Mañana tengo una cita con unas tiernas gacelillas.... que están interesadas en ampliar cartera. XD


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo tengo la cartera a tope de ACCIONAS a 80,00€ ... voy palmando 2,00€ por tit.
> 
> Mañana tengo una cita con unas tiernas gacelillas.... que están interesadas en ampliar cartera. XD




Mola... estamos igual... pero yo por aquí veo mucho pobre... 



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo tengo la cartera a tope de ACCIONAS a 80,00€ ... voy palmando 2,00€ por tit.
> 
> Mañana tengo una cita con unas tiernas gacelillas.... que están interesadas en ampliar cartera. XD



No te me adelantes,,,, que yo las he visto primero


----------



## El_Presi (23 Feb 2009)

el yen aumentaba de valor cuando bajaba la bolsa pero durante estos últimos días de bajada ha ocurrido al contrario ¿?


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Mañana podemos tener otro bonito día como el de hoy... hay que reclutar nuevas presas.... esas plusvalías del SAN... hummmmmmmm 0,19€ por tit... me han sabido a gloria... una pena que tenga que nivelar el cesto con las perdidas de las ACCIONA. :-(


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Cuando veas las posis de las manos fuertes... hoy han comprado en subasta +4x.xxx accionas a 78,00€ así que mañana habrá de nuevo juego con los jop... de los gabachos.


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mañana podemos tener otro bonito día como el de hoy... hay que reclutar nuevas presas.... esas plusvalías del SAN... hummmmmmmm 0,19€ por tit... me han sabido a gloria... una pena que tenga que nivelar el cesto con las perdidas de las ACCIONA. :-(





Como te pille ya te daré yo a ti plusvalias del SAN... :


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Tonuel... te aconseje HASTA DOS VECES vender en el SAN... eso no lo hacen ni los analistos de pago! XD

Recuerdo que MULDER... te orientó muy bien... NO VENDAS... que resistir es ganar!

Un buen trader... vende y recompra más abajo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

Si el VIX hace lo de oct-nov desde hoy.... la caida puede ser de un 15-20% en la bolsa....


sería mucha ostia, tiene que rebotar no? o que?


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... te aconseje HASTA DOS VECES vender en el SAN... eso no lo hacen ni los analistos de pago! XD




Ya, ya.. como vea a Mulder también se lo voy a explicar... :

Veniros para Valencia un dia y hablamos amistosamente... llevaré también a unos amigos... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

Lo mismo el OBAMA... quiere dejar caer para limpiar y ver sufrir... no hay freno ... yo aguanto... porque vendo y recompro... pero quien mantiene... estará como el pobre tonuel... esperando un rebote!


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel te han engañado! con lo bien que estabas poniendo etiquetas!!!


pues mira la de gente ahora mismo que está con las pensiones bajando a saco paco (jones)
y los fondos y demas


la gente tiene que estar calenntadnose


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lo mismo el OBAMA... quiere dejar caer para limpiar y ver sufrir... no hay freno ... yo aguanto... porque vendo y recompro... pero quien mantiene... estará como el pobre tonuel... esperando un rebote!




Yo no espero ningún rebote... lo que estoy esperando son los santanderes a 3,5€ para comprar más... :o



Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Feb 2009)

musul dijo:


> mmm,yo en esto no tengo mucha idea,pero no es algo raro que hoy el oro haya bajado?
> 
> salu2



Pull-back de la subida anterior. Y ya se está recuperando.

Estoy estudiando meterme en Repsol...cuando baje un poquitín más...


----------



## Kujire (23 Feb 2009)

Bueno, mañana va a ser un dia "especial", con vuestro permiso me voy a comer ... a la m***** la línea!

Acordaros mañana Bernanke hablará sobre la situación económica, como siempre que habla, aburrido como él sólo, es una incognita si hará referencia al mercado, en principio hablará de la burbuja, del Stress-Test para los bancos (ojo Tonuel no te vayan a pillar...), de como sacar la m***** de los balances de los bancos, etc....

Y luego, en horario Oscar la actuación de nuestro ZP negro, dirigiéndose a la nación para decir una vez más que las cosas están muy malas. Es decir, el único que puede alterar al mercado va a ser Bernanke, dado que lo hace a media hora después de su apertura. Todo el mundo se pregunta si Tim va a hablar o por lo menos a saludar .... de cualquier forma no descarto rumores durante la preapertura o la mañana en Alemania.

Con respecto al carry-trade al que hace referencia el Presi, la explicación que he visto es que NO HAY PASTA, y se prefiere CASH CASH CASH, incluso los bonos tampoco el dinero ha ido por allí, y de esa forma el petróleo también baja, simplemente la gente ha tirado la toalla y no está interesada en hacer nada hasta que "alguien" (y no miro a nadie les explique las condiciones en las que se juega.

Suerte a todos para mañana!


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2009)

A 4,62€ las puede comprar mañana... SAN


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel te han engañado! con lo bien que estabas poniendo etiquetas!!!
> 
> 
> pues mira la de gente ahora mismo que está con las pensiones bajando a saco paco (jones)
> ...




Si te dijera lo que valen todas mis acciones te ibas a estar partiendo lo mismo que yo ahora... 



Saludos


----------



## spheratu (23 Feb 2009)

Precio de entrada para REP,hamijos?


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

spheratu dijo:


> Precio de entrada para REP,hamijos?





11,90... 


Así me gusta... españoles con cojones...


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

Vamos a hacer calculos.... partiendo del DAX que hoy por hoy es la economia buena

Alemania está en 3900 puntos.... mirando las graficas y lineas maestras del DAX, me dicen que perdemos 700 puntos aun.... eso es aprox un 18% (que podria coincidir con el VIX anterior de oct-nov, si casca duro estos 2 meses)

Si aplicamos un 12-15% (porque Alemania tiene que caer más que los demás ahora) al DOW-SP-IBEZ-Nikkei, los niveles de caida pueden llegar a

dow 6000-6400
ibez 6200-6500
sp 640-670
nikkei como el ibez, igual hoy le vemos tocar los 7000??


Esto es mi opinion... a dia de hoy... VAMOS, esto es lo que pienso que CAE FIJO, luego que caiga mas? no lo sé


pero igual antes hay un rebotillo? uf, quien sabe


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

estoy mirando videos muy raros, apocalípticos sobre la economía
mucho peores que las mayores pesadillas de SNB...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Il1_A77OAIQ

esto se acabó, si bajamos más no hay ningún soporte, podemos volver a 1992+inflación, no se porqué habría que parar en 6000.


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

coñe y mister allanacerros dice algo parecido..!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> estoy mirando videos muy raros, apocalípticos sobre la economía
> mucho peores que las mayores pesadillas de SNB...
> 
> esto se acabó, si bajamos más no hay ningún soporte, podemos volver a 1992+inflación, no se porqué habría que parar en 6000.



porque necesitamos esperanza??

hay un suelo de meses entre 5500 y 6500, mucho para que la gente gane mucho dinero...


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Feb 2009)

bueno, entonces ¿compro SAN o no?


----------



## spheratu (23 Feb 2009)

Compra REP,hombre,que tarde o temprano la van a tener que vender.


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Así me gusta el ambiente... a rebosar de gacelas asustadas... 


El mejor escenario para una nueva sangria leonciera... :




Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Así me gusta el ambiente... a rebosar de gacelas asustadas...
> 
> 
> El mejor escenario para una nueva sangria de los leoncios... :
> ...



Tonuel, ¿estarás certificando todo esto, no?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Feb 2009)

Seguro que ya esta colgado, pero hay está el patron de doble techo de muy largo plazo







Es del documento de hoy de serenity:

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

Con el S&P a 300 yo compro...


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tonuel, ¿estarás certificando todo esto, no?




Regla nº23: No certificarse a si mismo... 



Acciona -6,98%





Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

o sea que el 52% de caida en el SP va tomando cuerpo?


no tenian fé hamijos


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Regla nº23: No certificarse a si mismo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso se puede considerar un auto-owned clamoroso. La normativa ISO Ibex, bien, ¿no?


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

este tambien habla de la fase fiscal... que entretenido

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnTBBcrkK8s&feature=channel_page


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Eso se puede considerar un auto-owned clamoroso. La normativa ISO Ibex, bien, ¿no?




La normativa queda derogada el dia en que abro largos... 


y por tanto vuelve a estar en vigor cuando los cierro...



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2009)

Como mañana pierda la fe voy a irme de penitencia una larga temporada... :o


Buenas noches y buena suerte...


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

mañana es posible que veamos 11-S financiero y alguien salve a USA o la hunda...

por cierto que vuelvo a recordar la forma grafica que toma el DOW de TORRES GEMELAS viendo el largo plazo


----------



## wsleone (23 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me parece que voy a ser accionista hasta que les toque quebrar al SAN y al BBVA... :o
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe cuando toca dividendos...?
> 
> porque *tonuel morirá con las botas puestas... *:




joer tonuel, es que se hunde el titanic y tú con los de la orquesta !!! están las cosas jodidas, pero algo saldrá a flote  ; leñe los dos gin-tonics metomao


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

pongamos a pensar paranoias: viendo en perspectiva la caida a los 300 del SP, igual algun judiorusoarabe millonario le da por vender a saco... rapidamente y tira todo abajo


... opciones:

chapan la bolsa USA
el ORO se dispara
compran deuda a saco


----------



## wsleone (23 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pongamos a pensar paranoias: viendo en perspectiva la caida a los 300 del SP, igual algun judiorusoarabe millonario le da por vender a saco... rapidamente y tira todo abajo
> 
> 
> ... opciones:
> ...



4.- nos vamos de putas


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2009)

Mañana....


----------



## wsleone (23 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mañana....



anda, otro zumbao  jajajaja


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

tal dia como mañana:

# 1914: el primer ministro británico Winston Churchill consigue créditos suplementarios para la armada.

# 1918: Estonia declara su independencia.

# 1920: Adolf Hitler da a conocer en Múnich los veinticinco puntos del Partido Obrero Alemán.

# 1946: en Argentina, Juan Domingo Perón es elegido presidente. Evita se convierte así en Primera Dama.

# 1968: el Ministerio de Defensa estadounidense suspende los vuelos de previsión realizados por aviones cargados con bombas atómicas.

# 1981: el teniente coronel Antonio Tejero, tras mantener secuestrado al Gobierno y a los diputados españoles durante casi 20 horas, se entrega a las fuerzas gubernamentales. Es detenido, también, el general Jaime Milans del Bosch y otros colaboradores en el fallido golpe de Estado.

# 1984: Brunéi se independiza del Reino Unido.

# 1991: Estados Unidos inicia una ofensiva terrestre contra Iraq, dentro de la llamada Guerra del Golfo Pérsico, con el mayor ataque registrado desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Comienza la Guerra de Independencia en distintos lugares de la Isla de Cuba de acuerdo a la Orden de Levantamiento enviada desde los Estados Unidos

* San Matías
* San Modesto
* San Sergio y san Baco.


----------



## luisfernando (23 Feb 2009)

el 11-s financiero sera el 27 de Febrero, es decir : 11:11


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Feb 2009)

hora GMT ?? u hora de alcorcon?


----------



## luisfernando (23 Feb 2009)

hora yankiee...
rockefeller and kissinguer se estan haciendo ya viejos, tantos años para cumplir su sueño....

la suerte es que no son eternos


----------



## El_Presi (23 Feb 2009)

JPMorgan Chase Slashes Dividend 87 percent - Stock Market * US * News * Story - CNBC.com


----------



## chameleon (23 Feb 2009)

ahora pensad que lo que tenéis no son unos ahorrillos
pensad que habéis apostado vuestro dinero de los próximos 30 años, y que además lo hacéis en los 16.000 puntos del ibex

es escalofriante, no me extraña que se nieguen a reconocer la verdad


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

El_Presi dijo:


> JPMorgan Chase Slashes Dividend 87 percent - Stock Market * US * News * Story - CNBC.com



after hours +6%


----------



## wsleone (24 Feb 2009)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> 23-02-09
> El fondo japonés SFCG se declara en bancarrota
> 
> El fondo japonés SFCG se declara en bancarrota en Cincodias.com



sálvese quien pueda


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

joder, aqui tb hablan de 11-S financiero...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ra-para-lo-peor-segun-la-cadena-fox-news.html


----------



## luisfernando (24 Feb 2009)

ya estan los futuros del Ibex 35 en -108 puntos...


----------



## luisfernando (24 Feb 2009)

Dow Jones

que minimos tocaremos ahora??


----------



## nief (24 Feb 2009)

Nikkei 225	2/24 - 9:11 
7,182.35 - 193.81


----------



## luisfernando (24 Feb 2009)

cuidado con el nikkie que parece que hoy puede perder el primero los 7000!!!!


----------



## wolfy (24 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> cuidado con el nikkie que parece que hoy puede perder el primero los 7000!!!!



La mano de Dios no lo permitirá......


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

nikkei no pierde los 7000 hoy


----------



## nief (24 Feb 2009)

hoy no 
hoy no 
hoy no


----------



## luisfernando (24 Feb 2009)

pues entonces el viernes


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

que bandera mas chula en el nikkei, a ver si rompe parriba o pabajo!


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Feb 2009)

Coño, como me he reido, 7 paginas dobles, 30 post cada una, de pura diversión este hilo se merece:





​
Mi ticket para el IBEX, más o menos;
Bancos con problemas administrables suelo 6000
Bancos con serios problemas suelo 5000
Quiebra banco pequeño/mediano suelo 4000
Quiebra banco grande (SAN, BBVA) suelo <3000

Gracias a todos y a vuestro humor


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

es que sino...!!!

una mahou 7 estrellas?




joder, ha roto por debajo!!


----------



## carvil (24 Feb 2009)

Buenas noches ¡Vaya tarde me he perdido hoy!

Y eso que estoy dentro del SAN 

Nikkei 7,163.62 - 212.54


----------



## chameleon (24 Feb 2009)

y el oro perdiendo
y el euro subiendo

nikkei se recupera un poquillo: 7.257,85 Down 118,31 (1,60%) 
futuros del dow: Wall Street 7170 7176 07:00 *+51*

yo no entiendo nada


----------



## Starkiller (24 Feb 2009)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Coño, como me he reido, 7 paginas dobles, 30 post cada una, de pura diversión este hilo se merece:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Este post se merece gobernantes haciendo el ridículo, una sanidad caótica, muchos atascos y polución? xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



chameleon dijo:


> y el oro perdiendo
> y el euro subiendo
> 
> nikkei se recupera un poquillo: 7.257,85 Down 118,31 (1,60%)
> ...



Ni yo, la verdad. Encontrarme con estas cosas por la mañana y retorcerme las neuronas para sacarles sentido cada día se me hace mas complicado, cojona.

El sentido que le encuentro es: Si un fondo en yenes quiebra, habra muchos japos vendiendo dólares para recuperar yenes. Esto hace bajar el dolar, lo que hace que el EURUSD suba, más teniendo en cuenta la expectativa de futuras bajadas de tipo.

Pero claro, si el dolar baja, ¡El oro debería subir! A menos que esten deshaciendo posiciones en fondos nominados en oro, cosa que me parece ya demasiado exótica como para que afecte tanto a la cotización.

Y el petroleo esta bajando, cosa que no encaja con un dolar debilitándose. 

Duh! A ver si alguien le saca algún sentido...


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Saludos


----------



## chameleon (24 Feb 2009)

Nikkei 7.268,56 Down 107,60 (*-1,46%*)


----------



## burbujitaboom (24 Feb 2009)

vaya ostia man dao 

compre bbva a 5,97 , admito collejas .


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

Buenos días!

Chameleon, hoy vas a poder comprar repsol a menos de 12,00€


----------



## crack (24 Feb 2009)

burbujitaboom dijo:


> vaya ostia man dao
> 
> compre bbva a 5,97 , admito collejas .


----------



## brickworld (24 Feb 2009)

Hamijos estoy viendo la preapertura y ya tengo dos bultos peludos en las amigdalas que no se que son, pero que me han crecido de repente


----------



## El río de la vida (24 Feb 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Hamijos estoy viendo la preapertura y ya tengo dos bultos peludos en las amigdalas que no se que son, pero que me han crecido de repente





¿No serán los cojones?


----------



## Hagen (24 Feb 2009)

un -1% en prapertura no acojona a nadie a estas alturas.......!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bayne (24 Feb 2009)

burbujitaboom dijo:


> vaya ostia man dao
> 
> compre bbva a 5,97 , admito collejas .



Yo SAN a 5.01, dadme collejas también a mi


----------



## brickworld (24 Feb 2009)

Tonuel vamos a creer con mucha fuerza que los Obamenianos estan subiendo a 1,5% y recuperamos los 755 en el jodido SP500... 







para luego caer de nuevo claro 
STOXX 1974 0,74 agarrandose a un pelo sobaco...


----------



## p52lejur (24 Feb 2009)

*¡¡¡Vuelve naranjito!!!*



> Wall Street arrastra al Nikkei a niveles de 1982
> El descalabro vivido ayer en Wall Street –los principales indicadores cayeron a mínimos de doce años- se ha traducido hoy en fuertes ventas en las bolsas asiáticas.
> 
> El Nikkei ha despedido la jornada con caídas del 1,5% hasta los 7.268 puntos, cerca de los mínimos fijados en octubre de 1982. El índice MSCI Asia Pacífico ha recortado un 2,3% hasta 74,51 puntos y encadena once jornadas consecutivas de recortes. Las pérdidas han supuesto la evaporación de 2,7 billones de dólares del valor de sus acciones pese a los planes de estímulo económico de Estados Unidos, China o Australia.
> ...



¡¡¡Mirad cómo se ha puesto la china de la foto al saber que va a volver a vivir como en la España de 1982!!!


----------



## crack (24 Feb 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Yo SAN a 5.01, dadme collejas también a mi



Al final del día voy a tener la mano inflamá


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy, como todos estos últimos días, hemos hecho arrancada de caballo y luego veremos como es la parada. Ahora mismo estamos en tierra de nadie, ni superamos el gap del Stoxx, que está arriba, ni el del S&P que está abajo.

En este momento todo vale, cuanto más tardemos en cerrarlos peores condiciones vamos a tener, de todas formas todo apunta nuevamente a rebote pero ya nos desayunamos así todos los días y este puede ser uno más.

Si caemos este sería el 8o día consecutivo de caidas, algo muy raro en la bolsa aunque este punto no lo tengo muy estudiado, lo saco de la sabiduría general del hilo.


----------



## twetter (24 Feb 2009)

burbujitaboom dijo:


> vaya ostia man dao
> 
> compre bbva a 5,97 , admito collejas .



normal y todavia quedan analistos diciendo que es un gran oportunidad que estan muy baratos y que por fundamentales , soportes y otras gaitas es el momento de comprar.
saludos,
twetter


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

el oro sigue sin dispararse ,de momento ¿adonde esta llendo la pastuza,pues?¿a los bonos?


----------



## aterriza como puedas (24 Feb 2009)

Sin hacer ningún estudio, por simple observación, me da la impresión de que cuanto mayor es el alza a primera hora de la mañana, mayores posibilidades de cerrar en rojo. Y viceversa, cuando se abre en rojo fuerte, casi siempre se cierre ligeramente en verde.

No sé porqué en lugar de bolsas no le llaman *timbas*.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

que empiece el baile!





cruzar los dedos


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> el oro sigue sin dispararse ,de momento ¿adonde esta llendo la pastuza,pues?¿a los bonos?




Ayer el futuro del bund subió bastante, y además contra la tendencia bajista que está (¿estaba?) desarrollando estos días.


----------



## brickworld (24 Feb 2009)

Vamos que esto huele a rebote 

Meteros ahora que luego no podreis 

Soporte de nuestro casino patrio los 7400, luego no hay nada... solo vacio


----------



## dillei (24 Feb 2009)

Están entrando pardillos :


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

Citigroup recorta el precio objetivo de Acciona hasta los 102 euros
(08:02)


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Feb 2009)

esto se pone interesante para hoy


ALQUILO ESPACIO PARA PUBLICIDAD-->>>>


----------



## dillei (24 Feb 2009)

Pués a mi hoy me huele a escabechina de las buenas, de aquellas de un 4% o más


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Acabo de venderlo todo... Tengo la cartera vacia de papelitos = soy pobre... 


Ahora me toca recorrer un duro camino y hacer penitencia, quizá algún dia recupere la fe... 


Nos vemos en los 6000... :




Saludos


----------



## javso (24 Feb 2009)

Que masacre.

Ya he visto REP a 12,19. 

Como ha cerrado el Nikkei?


----------



## chameleon (24 Feb 2009)

faltan noticias
hay dinero que quiere entrar, pero tiene que haber buenas noticias por algún sitio...


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

javso dijo:


> Que masacre.





Al menos SAN y BBVA han recuperado un poco antes de vender... :o




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Acabo de venderlo todo... Tengo la cartera vacia de papelitos = soy pobre...
> 
> Ahora me toca recorrer un duro camino y hacer penitencia, quizá algún dia recupere la fe...
> 
> Nos vemos en los 6000...




Alégrate hombre, ahora estás en el lado claro de la fuerza que es más divertido, te vas a poner hasta arriba de certificar, hay que recuperar todo el tiempo perdido.

Por cierto, *NO* debiste venderrr 

Stoxx superando el 1985 y camino del 2000, a ver si aun podemos tener algo de esperanza.


----------



## furia angelical (24 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Acabo de venderlo todo... Tengo la cartera vacia de papelitos = soy pobre...
> 
> 
> Ahora me toca recorrer un duro camino y hacer penitencia, quizá algún dia recupere la fe...




¿La fe?... ¿Y la pasta?...


----------



## brickworld (24 Feb 2009)

Que poca fe, que el STOXX va pa`rriba y lo usanos parece que tambien quieren juerga,

FE HAMIJOS EMPUFADOS FE 

oH mY gOd el que no tiene fe es REP que se larga a los 12,18 :


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

yo he estado apunto de abrir un corto al ibex...pero me da mi que hoy no es el dia


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Al menos SAN y BBVA han recuperado un poco antes de vender... :o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tonuel Cagon


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tonuel Cagon





Hay que recomprar más abajo hamijo.... :o


Quizá en los 4000 me lo plantee.... :





Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

te la has ganao!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hay que recomprar más abajo hamijo.... :o
> 
> 
> Quizá en los 4000 me lo plantee.... :
> ...



Hoy es el dia del inicio del gran rebote,y estaras fuera....


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> te la has ganao!





La cuestión es que necesitaba el dinero para poder dar de comer a los mios... 




Saludos


----------



## brickworld (24 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hoy es el dia del inicio del gran rebote,y estaras fuera....



DIOS te oiga 
No puede dejar caer tanto la bolsa, donde estas cojones porque nos has abandonado


----------



## wsleone (24 Feb 2009)

dillei dijo:


> Pués a mi hoy me huele a escabechina de las buenas, de aquellas de un 4% o más



A mí también, pero no tanto, un -2%

tonuel, bienvenido de nuevo al lado oscuro !!!!  ahhhhh qué bien se está en la barrera


----------



## crack (24 Feb 2009)

Mulder, ahora que hemos cerrado el gap de apertura ya podemos bajar a los abismos, ¿no?


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hoy es el dia del inicio del gran rebote,y estaras fuera....




Sigue esperando... próxima parada los 6900... 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

crack dijo:


> Mulder, ahora que hemos cerrado el gap de apertura ya podemos bajar a los abismos, ¿no?




No hemos cerrado nada, al menos en Stoxx o en S&P, lo que haga el Ibex con el gap es cosa suya pero no significa nada.

gap Stoxx: 1999
gap S&P: 745 (glubs!)


----------



## comparto-piso (24 Feb 2009)

dentro en popular a 3,66 con poquito dinero esta vez


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> dentro en popular a 3,66 con poquito dinero esta vez





Bien hecho hamijo... 


compraste justo antes de irnos al guano... 




Saludos


----------



## crack (24 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No hemos cerrado nada, al menos en Stoxx o en S&P, lo que haga el Ibex con el gap es cosa suya pero no significa nada.
> 
> gap Stoxx: 1999
> gap S&P: 745 (glubs!)



Me refería al gap de apertura del IBEX


----------



## Tupper (24 Feb 2009)

Me siento como el protagonista de la peli El Día de la Marmota.

Cada mañana más de lo mismo.

Esta mañana cuando he leído lo siguiente en Cárpatos ni me he inmutado, o sea entra en la tónica normal ya este tipo de afirmaciones:

_Se espera una apertura en Europa fuertemente a la baja, ante el *miedo a la quiebra del sistema financiero internacional* y la fortaleza de la tendencia bajista, estos son los factores clave en el día:_

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## comparto-piso (24 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Bien hecho hamijo...
> 
> 
> compraste justo antes de irnos al guano...
> ...



tampoco exageres esta en 3,65

ahora 3,64 ups


----------



## brickworld (24 Feb 2009)

A tomar por culo el stop de mis REP, no se si alegrarme o que 

Y ahora quieren ir a por mis gamesas, seran mamones...


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> tampoco exageres esta en 3,65




Los 3,66 ya no los volveremos a ver... :

Nadie dijo que el juego fuera barato... 




Saludos


----------



## dillei (24 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Bien hecho hamijo...
> 
> 
> compraste justo antes de irnos al guano...
> ...



Que cabrooooooon

peasso de cuchillo que cae


----------



## comparto-piso (24 Feb 2009)

pues vais a tener razon, esta a 3,61 

bueno esta vez apenas he metido un 9% de mi capital


----------



## javso (24 Feb 2009)

Frase textual de analistillo de Intereconomía:

Nuestros mínimos para todo el año estaban fijados en 7400 y ya estamos ahí. Se han roto todos los soportes de seguridad. A partir de ahora, *la caida es libre.*

No te digo na, y te lo digo to.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2009)

Telefonica y Gas Natural recuperan como campeonas estos dias las bajadas,buenos valores para operar intradia y ganar unos centimillos sin demasiados riesgos!


----------



## dillei (24 Feb 2009)

Bueno, parece que hay oportunidades de salir no muy escaldao


----------



## wsleone (24 Feb 2009)

¿Habéis visto OHL? al que le haya pillado en la compra por arriba se estará haciendo cacas a base de bien


----------



## Starkiller (24 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> el oro sigue sin dispararse ,de momento ¿adonde esta llendo la pastuza,pues?¿a los bonos?



La pasta se esta yendo a los bolsillos del personal. Creo que hoy le toca a los japos, deshaciendo inversiones al ver como quiebran sus fondos.

Los hedges están cayendo uno tras otro. Y los que no cae, se desinflan según el personal sale de ellos.

Esa es la pasta que se esta yendo, a toda hostia, de la bolsa.


Lo único que va a subir son los calcetines y los colchones.


----------



## chameleon (24 Feb 2009)

y el oro sigue bajando
y el euro ganando....

raro raro raro

¿ande está el dinero?


----------



## brickworld (24 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> y el oro sigue bajando
> y el euro ganando....
> 
> raro raro raro
> ...



Estan esperando al suelo del mercado, pues como esperen mucho, ni suelo ni ostias porque directamente bancarrotas y a tomar por culo todos

Yo creo que es el mismo caso que los bancos, aqui to dios esta esperando para entrar 

Y asi nos va de guano en guano y sumando quiebras 1929 welcome back :


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

Ojo al despiste que nos están haciendo los leoncios, el volumen es alto en las subidas, pero más bajo en las bajadas. No quiero sugerir nada con esto, pero hay que tenerlo en cuenta por si saltara la sorpresa.


----------



## Bayne (24 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ojo al despiste que nos están haciendo los leoncios, el volumen es alto en las subidas, pero más bajo en las bajadas. No quiero sugerir nada con esto, pero hay que tenerlo en cuenta por si saltara la sorpresa.



La sorpresa ahora es el rebote, ¿no?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

otra que se va al hoyo.......

*Mapfre pierde 700 millones de euros en renta fija*
Publicado el 24-02-09 , por Elisa del Pozo 

Mapfre encajó el año pasado unas minusvalías brutas totales de 763 millones de euros por su cartera de renta fija y por la conversión de monedas, según el informe de auditoría de 2008 de la entidad.


Este deterioro tuvo su reflejo en el patrimonio de la aseguradora, que se redujo por este concepto. Otras partidas positivas, entre ellas el beneficio bruto de la entidad, que ascendió a 995 millones, incrementaron los fondos propios netos de la aseguradora, hasta situarse a finales de 2008 en 5.716,4 millones de euros, sólo un 1,8% más que a finales de 2007.

Fitch rebajó el viernes pasado el ráting de fortaleza financiera de Mapfre (desde AA- hasta A+) en una calificación realizada por iniciativa propia de esta agencia y con datos públicos de la aseguradora.

Mapfre anunció el viernes que abordará una ampliación de capital de 179,74 millones de euros que se une a la realizada a finales del año pasado, por importe de 150 millones de euros. En ambos casos, la inyección de capital se realizó dentro de los planes de reinversión del dividendo.

Del total de las minusvalías latentes registradas, 647 millones corresponden a inversiones en renta fija. Pero esta cifra se reduce hasta 494,5 millones al descontar las provisiones ligadas a la rentabilidad comprometida con los asegurados que tienen pólizas con participación en los beneficios obtenidos en las inversiones.

La entidad apunta que durante 2008 se han registrado caídas singularmente acusadas en el valor de mercado de las inversiones y especialmente de la deuda emitida por el sector privado. Esto “ha provocado una significativa pérdida de valor que se ha visto limitada por la elevada proporción de la cartera de deuda emitida por el sector público y la alta calidad de la deuda emitida por el sector privado”, explica la aseguradora en su informe de gobierno corporativo de 2008.

La aseguradora tenía unas inversiones totales de 31.148 millones de euros a finales del pasado ejercicio. La mayor parte (24.206 millones de euros) eran activos de renta fija.

Las acciones y los fondos de inversión ascendían a 1.468 millones, con un recorte en el peso de la cartera total desde el 8,4% que tenía a finales de 2007, hasta el 4,7% a 31 de diciembre pasado.

El riesgo de tipo de cambio ha tenido un coste de 116,4 millones para Mapfre en 2008, motivado por la depreciación del euro frente al dólar estadounidense y por la apreciación frente a la lira turca. Mapfre adquirió en 2007 en Turquía la entidad Genel Sigorta.

La aseguradora se ha visto afecta también por la depreciación de las divisas latinoamericanas, donde está implantada en prácticamente todos los países de la región. El efecto de estas circunstancias en las cuentas de la aseguradora se vio limitado por la diversificación de su negocio en varios países con monedas diferentes.

Mapfre está presente en 44 países, en los que obtiene el 45% de su volumen total de primas, que ascendió a 15.136 millones de euros en 2008. El seguro directo en América Latina se colocó el año pasado en 3.607 millones, con un crecimiento del 23,%.

El resto del negocio internacional de la aseguradora, que agrupa su actividad en Portugal, Estados Unidos, Filipinas y Turquía, creció el año pasado un 353,75%, hasta 1.119 millones, impulsado de manera considerable por la compra de la aseguradora estadounidense Commerce.


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> pues vais a tener razon, esta a 3,61
> 
> bueno esta vez apenas he metido un 9% de mi capital




No te preocupes... dicen que el popular siempre recupera... :




Saludos


----------



## comparto-piso (24 Feb 2009)

vendidas a 3,63 despues de verlas a 3,55 un momentito me salgo echando leches. no tengo paciencia


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> La sorpresa ahora es el rebote, ¿no?




Alcanzar mínimos de 11 años o 12 o 20 ya no sería ninguna sorpresa


----------



## dillei (24 Feb 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> vendidas a 3,63 despues de verlas a 3,55 un momentito me salgo echando leches. no tengo paciencia



Muy bien hecho


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> vendidas a 3,63 despues de verlas a 3,55 un momentito me salgo echando leches. no tengo paciencia





Ya sabes... esta noche ensalada y te recuperas de las comisiones y demás... :




Saludos


----------



## dillei (24 Feb 2009)

ojo al SAN que vuelve al guano :


----------



## comparto-piso (24 Feb 2009)

dillei dijo:


> Muy bien hecho



lo que pasa que soy un cobarde con el dinero jeje pero asi nunca he perdido mas de un 3% con ninguna accion. aunque tambien es cierto que nunca he ganado mas de un 7%


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Mulder como andan los gaps... estoy recuperando la fe... :




Saludos


----------



## comparto-piso (24 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya sabes... esta noche ensalada y te recuperas de las comisiones y demás... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues he metido orden de compra a 3,55 tambien con poco dinerito a ver si puedo cenar al menos una pizza


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder como andan los gaps... estoy recuperando la fe... :




Igual que al abrir, el Stoxx está forzando la bajada, el S&P no quiere bajar tanto y aun tiene el gap algo lejos. Me imagino que nos pasaremos la mañana bajando hasta que el S&P cumpla el trámite, luego no se que ocurrirá.


----------



## brickworld (24 Feb 2009)

Joder no hay nada que mas me cabree que me salten los putos stops, vale que me queria deshacer de ellas pero coño saltan y se pone a subir ahora la puta pretolera del palo esta :

Coño!!!

Ojito BBVA a punto de romper los 5,5 o rebota o al guano


----------



## chameleon (24 Feb 2009)

¿cómo creeis que saldrá el paro de alemania el jueves?

¿recortará trichi 0,25 ó 0,5 puntos?


----------



## Jucari (24 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿cómo creeis que saldrá el paro de alemania el jueves?
> 
> ¿recortará trichi 0,25 ó 0,5 puntos?



El dato del paro aleman lo espero demoledor....el jueves-viernes...tendremos un final de mes de traca valenciana....y los del LEAP decian que sería en Marzo...estos optimistas....


----------



## Hagen (24 Feb 2009)

Y acciona paradita,............como la den un pequeño queque los gabachos...... cae a 71


----------



## felipe (24 Feb 2009)

Vaya veo que mis telefónicas le quieren llevar la contraria por ahora al ibex, no se si aguantarlas un poquito más porque no se cuanto durará subiendo, a ver cuanto dura la alegria en la casa del pobre....


----------



## Starkiller (24 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿cómo creeis que saldrá el paro de alemania el jueves?
> 
> ¿recortará trichi 0,25 ó 0,5 puntos?



Depende. Si el EURUSD se recupera a 1,30 o mas, 0,25%. Si esta por debajo, 0,5%.

Esa es mi apuesta, vaya.


----------



## furia angelical (24 Feb 2009)

El TIMEX 35 rebotará sobre los 7450, luego no digáis que no os lo advertí.


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

CVX MA hoy no tiene nada en ACCIONA:

Descripción Titulos Compra Titulos Venta DIferencia C/V
IBERDROLA 127.500 15.170 112.330
CRITERIA 105.000 0 105.000
TELEFONICA 51.270 209.939 -158.669
MAPFRE 35.405 0 35.405
ENAGAS 33.885 9.500 24.385
SANTANDER 20.782 200.000 -179.218
BBVA 8.800 440.503 -431.703
REPSOL YPF 4.948 10.848 -5.900
VISCOFAN 4.454 0 4.454
B.POPULAR 3.000 167.493 -164.493
ZARDOYA OTIS 3.000 3 2.997
TELECINCO 2.884 0 2.884
INDRA "A" 2.840 27.096 -24.256
ANTENA3TV 2.769 4 2.765
GAMESA 2.036 0 2.036
G.FERROVIAL 2.000 2.556 -556
EBRO PULEVA 1.014 0 1.014
GAS NATURAL 990 4.200 -3.210
IBE.RENOVABL 545 0 545
INDITEX 520 0 520
RED ELE.CORP 470 0 470
AUXIL. FF.CC 237 0 237
CODERE 160 0 160
SACYR VALLEH 0 1.841 -1.841
ABENGOA 0 8.555 -8.555
FCC 0 501 -501
IBERIA 0 605 -605
CEPSA 0 26 -26
LAB.ALMIRALL 0 667 -667
BANKINTER 0 290 -290
ALGODONERA 0 256 -256
TEC.REUNIDAS 0 480 -480
ITINERE 0 100 -100
UNION FENOSA 0 945 -945
ABERTIS INFR 0 4.392 -4.392
C.PORTLAND V 0 130 -130
CLEOP 0 200 -200
PROSEGUR 0 478 -478
Titulos Acumulados 414.509 1.106.778 -692.269


----------



## Gamu (24 Feb 2009)

furia angelical dijo:


> El TIMEX 35 rebotará sobre los 7450, luego no digáis que no os lo advertí.




te refieres al ibex? porque ya toco los 7436...


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

Pues como las bolsas no empiecen a superar máximos vamos a tener una sesión de esas que provocan muchos comentarios en este hilo.


----------



## spheratu (24 Feb 2009)

Alguien tiene lo que hay que tener para comprar unas Zeltias a 3,35? Aqui siempre estais con blue chips y mariconadillas,pero los hombres rudos,los que se encienden cerillas en la barba y echan 14 polvos sin sacarla,ahora se meten en chicharrazos,con la mirada impasible y el gesto rocoso.


----------



## furia angelical (24 Feb 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> te refieres al ibex? porque ya toco los 7436...



Jejeje... Se me había pasao... Pero sip, es el mismo "entorno" a efectos prácticos

De romper los 7400 la petada de stops sería descomunal...


----------



## Burbujeador (24 Feb 2009)

Nos vamos para abajo otra vez.


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

¿Qué está pasando en Alemania...? dios... :


¿Hay muertos en las calles...? :





Saludos


----------



## comparto-piso (24 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Qué está pasando en Alemania...? dios... :
> 
> 
> ¿Hay muertos en las calles...? :
> ...



ostia es verdad, el dax cae casi 100 puntos


----------



## wsleone (24 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Qué está pasando en Alemania...? dios... :
> 
> 
> ¿Hay muertos en las calles...? :
> ...



pues mira Francia


----------



## chameleon (24 Feb 2009)

el oro pierde 5,5 eur

se está esfumando el dinero!!!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

a tomar por saco mis accionas,me salto el stop
perdidas muy moderadas
estoy fuera al 100%


vaya masacre de mes


----------



## comparto-piso (24 Feb 2009)

una duda que tengo a ver si me la podeis resolver....

¿como se suele comportar la bolsa en epocas de inflaccion alta? me imagino que no muy bien porque los bancos centrales tenderia a subir los tipos de interes pero no lo se.

muchas gracias


----------



## Burbujeador (24 Feb 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> una duda que tengo a ver si me la podeis resolver....
> 
> ¿como se suele comportar la bolsa en epocas de inflaccion alta? me imagino que no muy bien porque los bancos centrales tenderia a subir los tipos de interes pero no lo se.
> 
> muchas gracias



La inflación es el mayor enemigo de las bolsas, eso por lo menos dice carpatos. De todas maneras una inflación alta o una deflación tienen el mismo camino.


----------



## furia angelical (24 Feb 2009)

IBEX35 7427.40	-113.00 -1.50%

Se huele el miedorrrrrr... Y eso es bueno


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

De unos años a esta parte el tema de los tipos de interés vs bolsas iba al contrario de lo tradicional, es decir, conforme se subían tipos la bolsa subía (inflación desbocada), conforme se han ido bajando tipos la bolsa ha terminado en el guano.

Lo tradicional siempre fue lo contrario, una prueba más de estos años locos que hemos tenido.

Dándole vueltas al tema bolsístico me llega a la cabeza el pensamiento de que tenemos una burbuja al contrario, es decir, se ha caido tanto sin corregir que el rebote (cuando llegue) debería ser muy fuerte.


----------



## Burbujeador (24 Feb 2009)

Por cierto seguimos cayendo. Los futuros del mini s&p a punto de entrar en rojo, otra vez.


----------



## wsleone (24 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Qué está pasando en Alemania...? dios... :
> 
> 
> ¿Hay muertos en las calles...? :
> ...



es verdad, Alemania se lleva la palma :


----------



## Jucari (24 Feb 2009)

Los alemanes descontando los datos del paro del jueves????....

Edit: a 1 puntito de los 1000!!!....


----------



## Starkiller (24 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Dándole vueltas al tema bolsístico me llega a la cabeza el pensamiento de que tenemos una burbuja al contrario, es decir, se ha caido tanto sin corregir que el rebote (cuando llegue) debería ser muy fuerte.



Va a ser eso, seguro...


----------



## comparto-piso (24 Feb 2009)

y esto con los futuros sobre el sp subiendo. Como se den la vuelta....


----------



## wsleone (24 Feb 2009)

De Cárpatos:

_Dólar yen [Imprimir] 

Detectada en el mercado una compra de 500 millones de dólares por parte de varios bancos grandes de EEUU_

¿Y eso qué quiere decir? :


----------



## Bayne (24 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Dándole vueltas al tema bolsístico me llega a la cabeza el pensamiento de que tenemos una burbuja al contrario, es decir, se ha caido tanto sin corregir que el rebote (cuando llegue) debería ser muy fuerte.



Gracias Mulder, yo estoy dispuesto a entrar (ahora 100% fuera después de palmar con SAN) a ese rebote, ole los cojones del que logre identificarlo con antelación...


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> y esto con los futuros sobre el sp subiendo. Como se den la vuelta....




Creo que se acaba de cerrar el gap en el S&P, de ser cierto habría que ver si ya tenemos un rebote en condiciones.

Primer obstáculo el 750.


----------



## Starkiller (24 Feb 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> De Cárpatos:
> 
> _Dólar yen [Imprimir]
> 
> ...



Que acaban de comprar porrones de dolares cambiándolos por yenes, lo que hará que suba el dolar y baje el yen.

Necesitan liquidez para afrontar la que esta cayendo, y repatrian dólares a toda leche.


----------



## Bayne (24 Feb 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> De Cárpatos:
> 
> _Dólar yen [Imprimir]
> 
> ...



Que siguen repatriando dólares a marchas forzadas como bien dice starkiller


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Gracias Mulder, yo estoy dispuesto a entrar (ahora 100% fuera después de palmar con SAN) a ese rebote, ole los cojones del que logre identificarlo con antelación...




Será relativamente fácil de identificar, se debe pasar alguna resistencia importante y seguir un tiempo por encima, o un trecho a recorrido, que sea suficiente como para asegurar que la resistencia ha sido pasada.

Tenemos muchas resistencias psicológicas por delante en un hipotético rebote, si perdemos el tren en una podría ser otra. Claro que esa puede ser la que no se llegue a pasar


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

las gamesas por debajo de 11 ,las tengo baratas oigaaaaaa!


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

Va caminito de los 10,00€ buscando su min.

No merece la pena comprar hoy... si mañana estará más barato... o solo para intradía.


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

En el Stoxx los mínimos de ayer a última hora y los de hoy están formando un posible doble suelo, vamos a ver si se confirma.


----------



## Bayne (24 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Va caminito de los 10,00€ buscando su min.
> 
> No merece la pena comprar hoy... si mañana estará más barato... o solo para intradía.



Estás muy callado, algo tramas donpepito...


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

CVX MA ha hecho aparición en ACCIONA... a vender todos!!!

Solo tengo ordenes de compra a precios subasta... en SAN- BBVA - REPSOL.

Saludos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

no,si lo que es yo no pienso tocar el boton durante una buena temporada
pensaba ponerme corto hoy pero es que ni ganas de eso tengo


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Feb 2009)

¡Ay! Mapfre perdiendo un 5%...
Que desastre.


----------



## Bayne (24 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Solo tengo ordenes de compra a precios subasta... en SAN- BBVA - REPSOL.
> 
> Saludos.[/QUOTE
> ¿Cómo se hace eso, depende del broker?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

totalmente de acuerdo...el problema es cuando

*Las burbujas bajistas también estallan*
22:43 22-02-2009

Todas las bolsas del mundo están inmersas en una burbuja. Y las burbujas, sean al alza o a la baja terminan por estallar en las manos de los inversores. Las primeras tiende a infinito; las segundas, a cero, pero jamás llegan a uno u otro extremo. 


Los soportes, como otros tantos elementos del análisis técnico, funcionan cuando un número importante de inversores apuesta por ellos. Si una mayoría de los actores del mercado presupone que cuando la cotización se apoye en ellos rebotará al alza, y cuando se apoya compran, sin lugar a dudas, rebota. El análisis técnico incorpora elementos, como son el sentimiento de mercado y determinadas alertas de fortaleza y debilidad, que ningún otro método de análisis aporta, pero tiene una componente muy alta de autoconfirmación y otra, nada despreciable, de subjetividad. 

Los inversores se han puesto el pesimismo por montera, y es normal que así sea cuando el panorama económico es desolador y las cotizaciones han perdido todo lo ganando en los cuatro años anteriores. Las plusvalías acumuladas se han volatilizado y casi todos los que tienen acciones en cartera asumen pérdidas, que son escalofriantes si se compró cerca de los máximos precedentes. 

Hoy por hoy, sobre el papel, los ganadores son los bajistas. Volveremos sobre este tema, porque en un mercado bajista, los bajistas, pueden perder hasta la camisa. Hoy sacan pecho y a su banderín de enganche se alistan cada día una legión de nuevos actores, a los que se suman inversores asustados que venden asumiendo fuertes pérdidas, con lo que la presión sobre el mercado se hace asfixiante.

El dinero, lejos de pujar, se limita a recoger a la baja, con timidez, una oferta no satisfecha. En estas condiciones no hay soporte que aguante la presión vendedora. En las empresas el nerviosismo comienza a hacer mella. Las cotizaciones han entrado en una dinámica bajista que no saben cómo detener. Hacer autocartera es ganas de gastar dinero. De poco sirve comprar un 5% del capital, máximo permitido, cuando se ha vendido a crédito un 10%, 12% ó 14% del mismo. 

Las bolsas están viviendo una burbuja. Y las burbujas terminan por estallar, sean éstas alcistas o bajistas. En las primeras, los inversores se lían la manta a la cabeza y pagan cualquier precio, por desproporcionado que éste sea. En las segundas, al margen de lo que ya haya caído una acción, siempre se piensa que puede bajar más. En un caso, nadie se detendrá a calcular los multiplicadores sobre beneficios que paga; en el otro, si la cotización está por debajo del valor en libros de empresas que, en muchos casos, obtienen y van a seguir obteniendo beneficios. 

Desde muchas instancias se está pidiendo que no se permita la venta a crédito. Es un error, y en el anterior blog hemos tratodo esta problemática. Si no se le pone puertas al campo hacia arriba, tampoco hay que ponerlas hacia abajo. Hay que dejarles. Hacia arriba, los precios tienden a infinito; hacia abajo, a cero. Y cuando todos los que quieran vender ya hayan vendido, el mercado quedará aparcado en una zona de espera, para luego subir. Aquí la paciencia tiene premio. Y cuanto antes lo lleven a donde tiene que ir, antes se habrá acabado la sangría


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

La situación técnica ahora mismo en el Stoxx es de rebote hasta la zona de 2100, si el rebote se prolongara un poco más se podría alcanzar fácilmente la zona de 2200, pero todo eso será con el permiso de los leoncios, claro.

De momento seguimos en los infiernos.


----------



## Hagen (24 Feb 2009)

Kujire, para tus endesitas

El PP se estrella contra un muro: no habrá OPA de exclusión sobre Endesa - Cotizalia.com


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> totalmente de acuerdo...el problema es cuando
> 
> *Las burbujas bajistas también estallan*
> 22:43 22-02-2009
> ...




Gracias, cosas como estas me ayudan a mantener la FE.


----------



## twetter (24 Feb 2009)

reboteeee, rebotteeeee.
comprar todos como posesosssss

saludos,
twetter


----------



## El río de la vida (24 Feb 2009)

> Las burbujas bajistas también estallan



Jajajaja. Pero si la economía global está más famélica que la jaca de un tábano de más allá de los Cárpatos... La bolsa no se ha pegado el hostiazo padre porque se prohibieron los cortos y hasta la FED compró futuros para sujetar el piñazo.

Esto acaba de empezar, y si de una burbuja se tratase (que no es así) recuerden que una de las características de éstas es que se expanden hasta donde nadie sospecharía jamás. 7000 del Dow, 7400 del Ibex... todo eso no es nada.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Feb 2009)

El río de la vida dijo:


> Jajajaja. Pero si la economía global está más famélica que la jaca de un tábano de más allá de los Cárpatos... La bolsa no se ha pegado el hostiazo padre porque se prohibieron los cortos y hasta la FED compró futuros para sujetar el piñazo.
> 
> Esto acaba de empezar, y si de una burbuja se tratase (que no es así) recuerden que una de las características de éstas es que se expanden hasta donde nadie sospecharía jamás. 7000 del Dow, 7400 del Ibex... todo eso no es nada.



Calla antipatriota. ¿no ves que nos estamos recuperando y vamos p'arriba?


----------



## Burbujeador (24 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> totalmente de acuerdo...el problema es cuando
> 
> *Las burbujas bajistas también estallan*
> 22:43 22-02-2009
> ...



Con todos mis repetos eso es una chorrada. Cuando explota una burbuja viene una explosión y eso es lo que pasa ahora, que en algún momento eso despues provoque una subida no te digo yo que no.

Consejo invertir en CFDs que os podeis poner cortos o largos y asi no estareis tan convecidos de que en algún momento tiene que subir.


----------



## wsleone (24 Feb 2009)

*... fuera*


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

El río de la vida dijo:


> Jajajaja. Pero si la economía global está más famélica que la jaca de un tábano de más allá de los Cárpatos... La bolsa no se ha pegado el hostiazo padre porque se prohibieron los cortos y hasta la FED compró futuros para sujetar el piñazo.
> 
> Esto acaba de empezar, y si de una burbuja se tratase (que no es así) recuerden que una de las características de éstas es que se expanden hasta donde nadie sospecharía jamás. 7000 del Dow, 7400 del Ibex... todo eso no es nada.




En mi modesta opinión los que sois en extremo bajistas olvidais varios puntos:
- Cárpatos puso un estudio hace tiempo donde se demostraba que cada vez que se prohibieron los cortos las bolsas bajaban más que si no los hubieran prohibido. A mi me parece lógico porque los cortos no aceleran las pérdidas sino que añaden liquidez al mercado, un mercado líquido es más estable que uno ilíquido.
- Esto *NO* acaba de empezar, las bolsas han perdido un 50% en algo más de un año.
- Todo el problema de la economía famélica ya está bastante descontado, eso no quiere decir que se haya descontado todo, pero si bastante.

Antes de soltar toda esta clase de exbruptos apocalípticos hay que plantearse la situación de las bolsas comparadas con el mundo real, con el precio de todas las demás cosas y llegaremos a un punto de equilibrio donde podremos decir si las cosas 'acaban de empezar' o ya están muy avanzadas.

No es que sea un nuncabajista de la bolsa, pero creo que poner algo de cordura nunca viene mal.


----------



## Kujire (24 Feb 2009)

creo que a'un estoy dormida, .... porque veo que el Ibex ni siquiera cae un 1%

hala ... de vuelta al sobre, avisadme si cae un 3%, .... jo que bien hice en vender mis accionas ayer, a ver si se recuperan mis endesitas.


----------



## Nazgulillo (24 Feb 2009)

¿Cuál os parece que puede ser el suelo del IBEX a partir del cual se estabilizará? Y no me digáis que cero... (o -1 )


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

He vendido el 50% de mis acciona a 77,50€


----------



## Burbujeador (24 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión los que sois en extremo bajistas olvidais varios puntos:
> - Cárpatos puso un estudio hace tiempo donde se demostraba que cada vez que se prohibieron los cortos las bolsas bajaban más que si no los hubieran prohibido. A mi me parece lógico porque los cortos no aceleran las pérdidas sino que añaden liquidez al mercado, un mercado líquido es más estable que uno ilíquido.
> - Esto *NO* acaba de empezar, las bolsas han perdido un 50% en algo más de un año.
> - Todo el problema de la economía famélica ya está bastante descontado, eso no quiere decir que se haya descontado todo, pero si bastante.
> ...



De acuerdo contigo en lo de los cortos. Pero, ¿ donde esta la cordura ?. Tu mismo como adalid del analisis tecnico te conveceras todos los dias que conocer el precio objetivo de una empresa es imposible y ¿ por que ese no puede ser cero ?. Que quede claro que a mi no me gusta el analisis técnico.

A ver una empresa que tiene 10 y debe 100.000 esta quebrada si o si, valor real 0, valor en la nube de la bolsa el que quieran los que compran y venden, pero lo que esta claro es que esto puede bajar mucho mas, y las burbujas inversas no existen.


----------



## furia angelical (24 Feb 2009)

Nazgulillo dijo:


> ¿Cuál os parece que puede ser el suelo del IBEX a partir del cual se estabilizará? Y no me digáis que cero... (o -1 )



Este...

Desde donde estamos, solo puede rebotar o irse a los infiernos.


----------



## kaxkamel (24 Feb 2009)

6500 es una bonita cifra para hacer suelo...
si queréis... 6666.

nos vemos en junio


----------



## Burbujeador (24 Feb 2009)

furia angelical dijo:


> Este...
> 
> Desde donde estamos, solo puede rebotar o irse a los infiernos.



O todo lo contrario.


----------



## chameleon (24 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Antes de soltar toda esta clase de exbruptos apocalípticos hay que plantearse la situación de las bolsas comparadas con el mundo real, con el precio de todas las demás cosas y llegaremos a un punto de equilibrio donde podremos decir si las cosas 'acaban de empezar' o ya están muy avanzadas.



Esto que dices me parece super importante.
Las bolsas no son entes separados del sistema, si las bolsas caen un 50% y se quedan ahí, debe haber una corrección valorativa en la economía real equivalente.

El petróleo debe valer la mitad, los coches, los pisos, los impuestos, los salarios, la comida etc

Esto no se está produciendo lo que hace que haya muchas compañías que cotizan en bolsa muy por debajo del valor de sus activos, y no hablo de seguros, bonos, pisitos... hablo de fábricas, minas, pozos de petróleo, refinerías, redes de distribución y comunicaciones, barcos...


----------



## wsleone (24 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> creo que a'un estoy dormida, .... porque veo que el Ibex ni siquiera cae un 1%
> 
> hala ... de vuelta al sobre, avisadme si cae un 3%, .... jo que bien hice en vender mis accionas ayer, a ver si se recuperan mis endesitas.




ok, te aviso


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> Esto que dices me parece super importante.
> Las bolsas no son entes separados del sistema, si las bolsas caen un 50% y se quedan ahí, debe haber una corrección valorativa en la economía real equivalente.
> 
> El petróleo debe valer la mitad, los coches, los pisos, los impuestos, los salarios, la comida etc
> ...



hombre,tampoco nadie garantiza que eso no vaya a suceder en un futuro


----------



## wsleone (24 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> Esto que dices me parece super importante.
> Las bolsas no son entes separados del sistema, si las bolsas caen un 50% y se quedan ahí, debe haber una corrección valorativa en la economía real equivalente.
> 
> El petróleo debe valer la mitad, los coches, los pisos, los impuestos, los salarios, la comida etc
> ...




¿Y no ha podido pasar lo mismo que al sector inmobiliario? ¿Las empresas no habrán estado sobrevaloradasen un %? (algo parecido a Terra, sin llegar a esos límites, por poner un ejemplo).

Y ahora confluye lo que he comentado, más la crisis global (lo que nos ha llegado hasta ahora), y lo que queda por venir, que no tiene ninguna buena pinta.

Que el valor bursátil de Gas Natural caiga un 50% no quiere decir que te van a cobrar la mitad en la factura del gas. No tiene que ver una cosa con la otra. La crisis y la deflación sí pueden empujar a bajadas de precios


----------



## chameleon (24 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> hombre,tampoco nadie garantiza que eso no vaya a suceder en un futuro



hamijo, si hay algo que nunca baja, son los impuestos!!! 

saludos


----------



## twetter (24 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> .
> 
> Antes de soltar toda esta clase de exbruptos apocalípticos hay que plantearse la situación de las bolsas comparadas con el mundo real, con el precio de todas las demás cosas y llegaremos a un punto de equilibrio donde podremos decir si las cosas 'acaban de empezar' o ya están muy avanzadas.
> 
> No es que sea un nuncabajista de la bolsa, pero creo que poner algo de cordura nunca viene mal.



Ok, pues te indico, la bolsa ha bajado un 50% y la economia real un 85%asi que le queda un 35% mas para irse ajustando a la realidad.

asi de claro y asi de radical es la realidad.
Lo demas son patrañas y despistes.
saludos,
twetter


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> Ok, pues te indico, la bolsa ha bajado un 50% y la economia real un 85%asi que le queda un 35% mas para irse ajustando a la realidad.
> 
> asi de claro y asi de radical es la realidad.
> Lo demas son patrañas y despistes.
> ...




Ok, la economía real ha bajado un 85% ¿de donde te sacas ese dato? (espero que no sea de la manga).


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> Ok, pues te indico, la bolsa ha bajado un 50% y la economia real un 85%asi que le queda un 35% mas para irse ajustando a la realidad.
> 
> asi de claro y asi de radical es la realidad.
> Lo demas son patrañas y despistes.



Tienes razón, cuando voy al super veo que todo ha bajado un 85%, lo demás son patrañas y despistes.


----------



## Starkiller (24 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> Esto que dices me parece super importante.
> Las bolsas no son entes separados del sistema, si las bolsas caen un 50% y se quedan ahí, debe haber una corrección valorativa en la economía real equivalente.
> 
> El petróleo debe valer la mitad, los coches, los pisos, los impuestos, los salarios, la comida etc
> ...



Las bolsas tienen el segundo tiempo más rápido de reacción. Son las segundas en ajustarse al hostiazo. Después del petroleo, oro y las divisas.

Claor que va a pasar todo eso. Todos los activos burbujeados se van a pegar el talegazo padre: El petroleo ya se lo ha pegado bastante, la bolsa, los pisos (Vamos por el 30% y ni hemos tocado el falso suelo), etc...

Esto no es una burbuja inversa. Es la muerte del sistema financiero. Es la quita de dinero imaginario. Es la madre de todas las deflaciones.

PS: Primero baja la economía. Luego, se ajustan los precios. El primer ajuste viene de la mano de las quiebras de empresas y del paro; luego la deflación actúa para llevar los precios al nivel que corresponde.


----------



## twetter (24 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ok, la economía real ha bajado un 85% ¿de donde te sacas ese dato? (espero que no sea de la manga).



esto es asi en:
Electronica de Consumo
Automocion
Comercio en general
Construccion.
No niego que algun sector este algo menos tocado pero esos, y ya es sobre el pib, han caido a esa cifra por mucho que nos digan otras cosas.

Lo digo con datos en mano
saludos,
twetter


----------



## twetter (24 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tienes razón, cuando voy al super veo que todo ha bajado un 85%, lo demás son patrañas y despistes.



pero bueno, que cosas me dices, te refieres a la alimentacion????.
Es lo ultimo que bajara (por intereses) y porque la gente tiene que comer si o si.
ahora, vete a comprar una tv, un coche, unos pantalones.
*Y ojo no confundamos precios con caida de actividad que no tiene nada que ver*

edito: si no mira cuanto han bajado los pisitos y cuantos sevenden


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> esto es asi en:
> Electronica de Consumo
> Automocion
> Comercio en general
> ...




Ya sabía yo que se lo sacaba de la manga


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> pero bueno, que cosas me dices, te refieres a la alimentacion????.
> Es lo ultimo que bajara (por intereses) y porque la gente tiene que comer si o si.
> ahora, vete a comprar una tv, un coche, unos pantalones.
> *Y ojo no confundamos precios con caida de actividad que no tiene nada que ver*



Sigo sin ver el 85%.

La producción industrial registra una caída histórica del 15,1% en Cincodias.com


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> pero bueno, que cosas me dices, te refieres a la alimentacion????.
> Es lo ultimo que bajara (por intereses) y porque la gente tiene que comer si o si.
> ahora, vete a comprar una tv, un coche, unos pantalones.
> *Y ojo no confundamos precios con caida de actividad que no tiene nada que ver*
> ...




La verdad es que el viernes me compré un par de vaqueros a 30€ la unidad cuando hace 6 meses costaban 120€ cada uno... :o

*Liquidación* ponia en la puerta... :




Saludos


----------



## twetter (24 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya sabía yo que se lo sacaba de la manga




pues para ti la "perra gorda" dentro de 1 mes te sacare este post y te lo recordare.
pero tranki, no soy rencoroso


----------



## chudire (24 Feb 2009)

tanto hablar hablar y os estáis perdiendo el minirebote!


----------



## twetter (24 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Sigo sin ver el 85%.
> 
> La producción industrial registra una caída histórica del 15,1% en Cincodias.com



como decia mi abuela, tu fiate de "la virgen" y no corras.


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

chudire dijo:


> tanto hablar hablar y os estáis perdiendo el minirebote!





hasta las cinco no toca mirar nada... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

chudire dijo:


> tanto hablar hablar y os estáis perdiendo el minirebote!




Yo estaba atento y ya lo había comentado hace un rato con objetivos y todo


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> como decia mi abuela, tu fiate de "la virgen" y no corras.



Correr es de cobardes.


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo estaba atento y ya lo había comentado hace un rato con objetivos y todo




A ver si te vienes pronto a Valencia... tenemos algo pendiente... 

Queria hacer unos ajustes a mi nuevo juguete y tal...










Saludos


----------



## javso (24 Feb 2009)

Joder, Repsol!!!

La acabo de ver a 12,07. El jueves pasado tocó los 13,65!!!!


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> pues para ti la "perra gorda" dentro de 1 mes te sacare este post y te lo recordare.
> pero tranki, no soy rencoroso




El problema es que si no nos fiamos de lo que nos cuentan no tenemos una forma objetiva de establecer el valor de cualquier cosa, aunque con mucho cálculo y deducción podríamos hacernos una idea, por ejemplo basándonos en el sueldo medio. Pero dentro de un año el sueldo medio ha bajado, eso significa que el precio objetivo para cualquier cosa ha variado de nuevo, haya bajado o no el precio de ese objeto tendremos que recalcular.

Por otra parte no me has respondido a mi pregunta ¿de donde sale el 85%? ¿porque no un 75% o un 50% o, mejor todavía, un 90%? de ahí que afirme que tu te sacas las cifras de la manga porque mucho hablar de que tienes cifras y datos en la mano, pero aquí no hemos visto nada.

El movimiento se demuestra andando, si no puedes demostrarlo mejor no digas que existe. Eso no querrá decir que no exista el movimiento, pero no esperes que nadie te tome en serio alguna vez.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Feb 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> ¿Este post se merece gobernantes haciendo el ridículo, una sanidad caótica, muchos atascos y polución? xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo ya dije en el hilo de Ir- que pasaba algo raro con el dólar y con las bolsas, pero nadie le pilló el sentido me parece a mí.


----------



## El río de la vida (24 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión los que sois en extremo bajistas olvidais varios puntos:
> - Cárpatos puso un estudio hace tiempo donde se demostraba que cada vez que se prohibieron los cortos las bolsas bajaban más que si no los hubieran prohibido. A mi me parece lógico porque los cortos no aceleran las pérdidas sino que añaden liquidez al mercado, un mercado líquido es más estable que uno ilíquido.
> *- Esto NO acaba de empezar, las bolsas han perdido un 50% en algo más de un año.
> - Todo el problema de la economía famélica ya está bastante descontado, eso no quiere decir que se haya descontado todo, pero si bastante.*
> ...




Pues mire que veo algo de contradicción por ahí. Desde el último gran bajonazo de la bolsa que se produjo tras la explosión de la burbuja tecnológica elevada al cuadrado por los atentados del 11S y sus consecuencias, nos deparó después una subida del oro, del petróleo, del ladrillo a la par de la bolsa hasta máximos (no todos los mercados). Esta gran contradicción tiene una clara lectura para mí y es lo sobrevalorados que estuvieron muchos valores de bolsa en su ascenso (además de otros factores como el aumento de liquidez en los mercados, etc.). Con esto le quiero decir que por fundamentales me paso las valoraciones por el forro: nunca hacen justicia. En cuanto al técnico, me parece una herramienta más acorde con la propia filosofía de la bolsa: especular. Y lo más importante entonces es "sacar algo", ya sea en mercados alcistas o bajistas. Nada más.

Ahora volvamos a lo de antes ¿cual sería el valor justo de la bolsa, como ya ha bajado un 50% menos, ya no bajará más de otro 30%? La respuesta es otra pregunta: qué más da. 

Pero claro, que le cuente yo esto a un técnico como Ud. es lo que más me sorprende, jeje.


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A ver si te vienes pronto a Valencia... tenemos algo pendiente...
> 
> Queria hacer unos ajustes a mi nuevo juguete y tal...




Estooo, es que la humedad es mala para mi organismo


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

buenos dias a todos...

nos derrumbamos o rebotillo?


----------



## chameleon (24 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo ya dije en el hilo de Ir- que pasaba algo raro con el dólar y con las bolsas, pero nadie le pilló el sentido me parece a mí.




yo si te leí, también con el oro pasan cosas raras, y con el yen.
el dinero está desapareciendo....

venga, no nos liemos con trifulcas, hay mucho dinero que ganar


----------



## El río de la vida (24 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> buenos dias a todos...
> 
> nos derrumbamos o rebotillo?





Unos se derrumban y otros están rebotados.


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

No me despisteis a Mulder que tengo la escopeta cargada... :




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

pues lo que diga el dji ...como siempre
no le veo yo muchas ganas de romper los 7400 y menos de sobrepasar los 7550


----------



## twetter (24 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El problema es que si no nos fiamos de lo que nos cuentan no tenemos una forma objetiva de establecer el valor de cualquier cosa, aunque con mucho cálculo y deducción podríamos hacernos una idea, por ejemplo basándonos en el sueldo medio. Pero dentro de un año el sueldo medio ha bajado, eso significa que el precio objetivo para cualquier cosa ha variado de nuevo, haya bajado o no el precio de ese objeto tendremos que recalcular.
> 
> Por otra parte no me has respondido a mi pregunta ¿de donde sale el 85%? ¿porque no un 75% o un 50% o, mejor todavía, un 90%? de ahí que afirme que tu te sacas las cifras de la manga porque mucho hablar de que tienes cifras y datos en la mano, pero aquí no hemos visto nada.
> 
> El movimiento se demuestra andando, si no puedes demostrarlo mejor no digas que existe. Eso no querrá decir que no exista el movimiento, pero no esperes que nadie te tome en serio alguna vez.





> Al respecto, el secretario general de UGT en Ford Almussafes, Gonzalo Pino, ha recalcado que la empresa achacó la presentación de este nuevo expediente al hecho de que "el mercado americano no demanda motores que se iban a fabricar para ese mercado", con una reducción del pedido inicial de 55.000 unidades a 3.000 motores, y resaltó que se trata de una "situación muy compleja" para los trabajadores.



?te vale como muestra?????????????


----------



## jcfdez (24 Feb 2009)

futuros dow pabajo! enseguida les seguimos.


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

jcfdez dijo:


> futuros dow pabajo! enseguida les seguimos.




Debe ser ud. daltónico porque yo los veo verdes ¿o seré yo el daltónico?


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> ?te vale como muestra?????????????





Que el stock de coches sea muy grande no significa que la economia real haya bajado un 85%... :o


Al menos en mi pueblo... 




Saludos


----------



## Telecomunista (24 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El problema es que si no nos fiamos de lo que nos cuentan no tenemos una forma objetiva de establecer el valor de cualquier cosa, aunque con mucho cálculo y deducción podríamos hacernos una idea, por ejemplo basándonos en el sueldo medio. Pero dentro de un año el sueldo medio ha bajado, eso significa que el precio objetivo para cualquier cosa ha variado de nuevo, haya bajado o no el precio de ese objeto tendremos que recalcular.
> 
> Por otra parte no me has respondido a mi pregunta ¿de donde sale el 85%? ¿porque no un 75% o un 50% o, mejor todavía, un 90%? de ahí que afirme que tu te sacas las cifras de la manga porque mucho hablar de que tienes cifras y datos en la mano, pero aquí no hemos visto nada.
> 
> El movimiento se demuestra andando, si no puedes demostrarlo mejor no digas que existe. Eso no querrá decir que no exista el movimiento, pero no esperes que nadie te tome en serio alguna vez.



¿Has visto este vídeo?

El dinero es deuda


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> ?te vale como muestra?????????????



pues me vale casi tanto como esta otra
Honda elevará la producción del híbrido Insight al triplicarse los pedidos previstos 
12:07

El fabricante japonés de automóviles Honda elevará la producción de su nuevo modelo híbrido Insight, ya que los pedidos triplican el objetivo mensual de ventas establecido por la empresa, que lanzó este modelo en Japón el pasado 6 de febrero. 

El subdirector general de Honda en Japón, Hiroshi Kobayashi, explicó que la respuesta del mercado está superando las previsiones. "Tendremos que aumentar nuestros planes de producción", añadió el directivo, sin ofrecer más detalles al respecto. 

La lista de espera para la adquisición del nuevo Insight en el mercado japonés se sitúa actualmente en un mes. Kobayashi destacó que la mitad de los clientes del Insight proceden de otras marcas y que el modelo atrae a compradores tanto de minicoches como de sedanes y monovolúmenes.


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

# Calypso Capital Management remite comunicación sobre posiciones cortas.

0,265 del sabadell


----------



## aterriza como puedas (24 Feb 2009)

Cárpatos dijo:


> 12:30:07 h. *ELLIOTT WAVE'S PRECHTER*
> 
> Este famoso analista, y que basa sus estudios en Ondas de Elliot ha recomendado cerrar cortos, ya que tiene previsto que se origine pronto un muy importante rebote. Su última recomendación fue de cortos en julio de 2007



Comprad, comprad malditos!.


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

joder, otro experto que dice que compremos 18 meses despues!!

llegará le rebotillo entonces?


----------



## twetter (24 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Que el stock de coches sea muy grande no significa que la economia real haya bajado un 85%... :o
> 
> 
> Al menos en mi pueblo...
> ...



vamos a ver si hablamos de lo mismo, si caen la ventas cae la economia que tendra que ver el stock con las ventas????



festivaldelhumor dijo:


> pues me vale casi tanto como esta otra
> Honda elevará la producción del híbrido Insight al triplicarse los pedidos previstos
> 12:07
> 
> ...



Pero buenoooo, que porcentaje de ventas tienen los hibridosss un 1%??.
a poco que venda 10 mas ya han duplicado las ventas.


----------



## Starkiller (24 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo ya dije en el hilo de Ir- que pasaba algo raro con el dólar y con las bolsas, pero nadie le pilló el sentido me parece a mí.



Si que se pillo. En el Dolar Insumergible andamos a vueltas con el tema, también. 

Lo que pasa es que es complejo de cojones. La gente se escaldó en Octubre pasado, y ahora que ven el replay de octubre se esta poniendo la gente la venda antes de la herida... y eso hace que todo este muy raro.


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Comprad, comprad malditos!.





Venga hamijos... se necesitan voluntarios en el frente... 












Saludos


----------



## jcfdez (24 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Debe ser ud. daltónico porque yo los veo verdes ¿o seré yo el daltónico?



...y usted ciego, porque en nigún momento he dicho si estaban verdes o rojos! He dicho que se estaban yendo para abajo y punto.


----------



## El_Presi (24 Feb 2009)

y el yen también está funcionando al revés de lo habitual. Algo raro va a pasar.


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> vamos a ver si hablamos de lo mismo, si caen la ventas cae la economia *que tendra que ver el stock con las ventas*????




No se... yo diria que si no vendes aumenta el stock...

Osea no hace falta fabricar más... 



Saludos


----------



## spheratu (24 Feb 2009)

El_Presi dijo:


> y el yen también está funcionando al revés de lo habitual. Algo raro va a pasar.



Yo creo que estamos en la antesala de una invasión alienigena.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

El_Presi dijo:


> y el yen también está funcionando al revés de lo habitual. Algo raro va a pasar.



amen hermano
(de carpatos)
Cambiando de tema, una cuestión que está haciendo correr ríos de tinta, es la aparente ruptura de correlación típica entre el yen y las bolsas. Desde hace bastante tiempo, el yen subía fuertemente en las bajadas de la bolsa, ya que suponía que había cierre de posiciones deudoras apalancadas. Y funcionaba bien. Pero ha dejado de hacerlo. Puede que porque el desapalancamiento esté muy avanzado lo que sería una buena noticia, o simplemente porque hay tanto miedo que todos se van al dólar, por aquello de más vale malo conocido, porque por fundamentales no será, ya que el dólar está muy poco respaldado con esa maraña de deudas, y la impresora de billetes a pleno rendimiento


----------



## Starkiller (24 Feb 2009)

La impresión que me da es que USA esta dejando de vender Euros para recuperar dólares, y comenzando a vender Yenes. Por eso sube el Euro y baja el yen.

Es posible que los fondos USA hayan soltado la mayor parte de Euros que tienen, y tengan que empezar a hacer la guerra a sus amiguitos tenedores de deuda Japoneses.

Aunque esto a japón no le habría venido mal hace seis meses, ahora le puede hacer bastante pupita. Como les de por empezar a soltar deuda USA, la que se puede liar va a ser cojonuda.


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

spheratu dijo:


> Yo creo que estamos en la antesala de una invasión alienigena.



me lo ha quitado de la boca... ;(


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

*Compramos de nuevo ENDESAS?*

La portavoz del PP en el Congreso, Soraya Sáez de Santamaría, avanzó hoy que su Grupo registrará una proposición de Ley para proteger a los pequeños accionistas de las grandes empresas, empezando por Endesa, controlada en un 92% por la italiana Enel.


YA SÉ QUE ESTO ES SOLO DEMAGOGIA BARATA DE LA OPOSICION.


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Venga hamijos... se necesitan voluntarios en el frente...


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

les recuerdo este hilo que puse anoche:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ento-de-reparar-el-euro-por-george-soros.html


----------



## Starkiller (24 Feb 2009)

Oro baja.
Yen baja.
Dolar baja.
Bolsas bajan.
Petroleo baja.
Bonos bajan.

La única cosa que se me ocurre es que la gente este deshaciendo posiciones a saco, y guardando la pasta en un calcetín. En serio.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

¿burbuja de calcetines?


----------



## Bayne (24 Feb 2009)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Cita:
> Originalmente Escrito por Cárpatos
> 12:30:07 h. ELLIOTT WAVE'S PRECHTER
> 
> ...



Que me corrijan los exégetas oficiales de IR- si me equivoco, pero creo recordar que comentó que en marzo se vendería la película de que lo peor ya había pasado y de la recuperación de la bolsa (entiendo que la de USA). Lo que no sé es si él estaba de acuerdo con esa apreciación o no


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Oro baja.
> Yen baja.
> Dolar baja.
> Bolsas bajan.
> ...




El franco suizo sube! hoy el futuro del bund también sube bastante.


----------



## kunk (24 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> Esto que dices me parece super importante.
> Las bolsas no son entes separados del sistema, si las bolsas caen un 50% y se quedan ahí, debe haber una corrección valorativa en la economía real equivalente.
> 
> El petróleo debe valer la mitad, los coches, los pisos, los impuestos, los salarios, la comida etc
> ...




Vamos a ver, hace pocos años las bolsas subían un 20-30% y el IPC un 3%. ¿No se deberá esta caida en las bolsas sin contrapartida en la economía real a que se esté produciendo precisamente ese ajuste?


----------



## twetter (24 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El franco suizo sube! hoy el futuro del bund también sube bastante.




sera porque ayer pusieron en la tele 1 franco 14 pesetas????' y la gente ha echado cuentass


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Oro baja.
> Yen baja.
> Dolar baja.
> Bolsas bajan.
> ...



oiga oiga, eso lo dije yo ayer... que rebotaremos ahora con la pasta que tienen en las manos!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

1 franco suizo 14 neopesetas?? posible posible...


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Abengoa está baratoooo... 


-7%




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

-sigo sin ver el -85%,de verdad que me gustaria para hacerme los calculos correctos pero no lo veo


- El índice de indicadores líderes que elabora la Conference Board ha subido dos meses consecutivos.

- Los precios de producción también han subido dos meses seguidos.

- El IPC subió en enero por primera vez en seis meses.

- El Baltic Dry Index, que mide los costes de transporte de materias primas como el cobre, el acero y el hierro, se ha duplicado desde sus mínimos.

- Las ventas de vivienda de segunda mano aumentaron en diciembre, y las previsiones de los analistas de MarketWatch apuntan a otra subida en enero.

- Las ventas pendientes de vivienda subieron en diciembre.

- La confianza de los constructores creció levemente este mes

- Las solicitudes tanto de nuevas hipotecas como de refinanciación de las existentes están creciendo.

- Los ingresos reales por hora crecieron un 4,5% en diciembre frente a un aumento del 3,3% en noviembre

- Un índice de expectativas del consumidor también se incrementó en noviembre

- Las ventas minoristas subieron un 1% en enero, el primer incremento desde junio.

- La caída del crédito al consumo se moderó el mes pasado

- Los pedidos de bienes de equipo para consumo y los no militares subieron en enero.

- El ISM manufacturero también creció el último mes

- El ISM de servicios aumentó en enero por segundo mes consecutivo

- La oferta monetaria está incrementándose, un signo de que hay liquidez en la economía.

- El libor, que es una medida de la voluntad de los bancos de prestarse entre ellos, ha caído al 1,2%, desde cerca del 5% de hace unas semanas.

- Otras medidas del estados de los mercados financieros, como el TED spread (diferencia entre las tasas de interes de préstamos interbancarios y la deuda de corto plazo del gobierno de EEUU), están reduciéndose.

- Los precios de los Credit Default Swaps (CDS, seguros contra las quiebras) de los bancos han caído desde sus máximos.

- Los mercados de bonos corporativos se están descongelando: unos 127.000 millones de dólares en deuda corporativa en dólares se emitieron en enero, la mayor cantidad desde el pasado mes de mayo.

- Algunos activos que están en los libros de los bancos están comenzando a recuperar algo de valor.


----------



## Tupper (24 Feb 2009)

ING cae un *20%* en estos momentos.


ING* 2,93* -0,65 -18,2% 3,66 2,88 15.156.244 6.029 11,97% 3,01 12:25


----------



## El río de la vida (24 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> - El Baltic Dry Index, que mide los costes de transporte de materias primas como el cobre, el acero y el hierro, se ha duplicado desde sus mínimos.





 desde -97% a -94% es cierto, se ha duplicado. Aunque hay más lecturas...


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Feb 2009)

¿Qué le pasa a Telecinco? Estaba a 7 euros hace un mes.

van a tener que volver a llamar a las mamachicho para que les salve de la debacle.


----------



## twetter (24 Feb 2009)

El río de la vida dijo:


> desde -97% a -94% es cierto, se ha duplicado. Aunque hay más lecturas...



efectivamenteeeee, no hablo de una caida del 85% de un mes para otro, obviamente hablo de los ultimos 18 o 24 meses.
tampoco la bolsa ha caido en el ultimo mes un 50% ahora bien mira la grafica de un año.
Si lo miras desde esa pespectiva observaras que los numero te cuadran con esa espectacular bajada.
Si realmente queremos ver la realidad, que eso ya es otra cosa claro.
saludos,
twetter


----------



## Kujire (24 Feb 2009)

El_Presi dijo:


> y el yen también está funcionando al revés de lo habitual. Algo raro va a pasar.



Además de la agenda para hoy añadid esto:



> 10 am ET CasaBlanca> Obama se reúne con el primer ministro del Japón. Es la primera visita oficial de un mandatario extranjero a US desde que Obama es Presidente.


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

Quien de esas mc... estaba casada con el BIGOTES DEL PP? ese nuevo corrupto que han trincado hace unos días


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

El río de la vida dijo:


> desde -97% a -94% es cierto, se ha duplicado. Aunque hay más lecturas...




Claro, y si tomamos el índice desde hace 50 años hasta ahora seguro que ahora estamos mucho más arriba y las cosas van muy bien 

Todo depende del cristal con el que miremos.


----------



## Burbujeador (24 Feb 2009)

Por si alguien quiere aprender algo:

Bloomberg News


----------



## Starkiller (24 Feb 2009)

El río de la vida dijo:


> desde -97% a -94% es cierto, se ha duplicado. Aunque hay más lecturas...



Como, por ejemplo, que ese 85% del que hablan se queda corto. 

Por ejemplo.



Mulder dijo:


> Claro, y si tomamos el índice desde hace 50 años hasta ahora seguro que ahora estamos mucho más arriba y las cosas van muy bien
> 
> Todo depende del cristal con el que miremos.



Lo mismo va haciendo falta, ya que hablamos de cristales con los que mirar:

Home Visionlab

Asistimos a la debacle del sistema financiero mundial en directo. Y algunos os lo estáis perdiendo.


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

He de decir que antes cuando he puesto mi comentario hablando de la 'burbuja inversa' de las bolsas, sólo me refería a lo ocurrido en la última semana, es decir, bajadas sin correcciones de ningún tipo.

Pero visto por el lado bueno hemos animado el hilo sin que la bolsa baje 

Esta tarde tenemos montones de datos para animar el mercado: pending home index, ventas al por menor, confianza del consumidor, etc. Tenemos artillería pesada para mover mercado en cualquier dirección, sea rebote o desplome, así que atentos a la apertura USA que va a ser entretenida.


----------



## Kujire (24 Feb 2009)

no no, de perdérnoslo nada, estamos aki jugándonos nuestros pocos dineros, así que tenemos todo el derecho a sufrir como queramos. 

Los alemanes son unos caguetas!, ya está bien de patalear!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

pero en este caso...¿por que no nos ponemos todos cortos hasta llegar a 0?
ayer el s&p rompio el soporte de manera clara ,le sacamos mas de 400 al dji otra vez
¿que nos impide irnos al carajo de una vez por todas?
me huele a trampa


----------



## Kujire (24 Feb 2009)

BoA, Citi, Wells, JP subiendo en pre-apertura ...


----------



## El río de la vida (24 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Todo depende del cristal con el que miremos.





Starkiller dijo:


> Lo mismo va haciendo falta, ya que hablamos de cristales con los que mirar:
> 
> Home Visionlab
> 
> Asistimos a la debacle del sistema financiero mundial en directo. Y algunos os lo estáis perdiendo.




Efectivamente, algunos no ven ni esto (o no miran).









Y no quiero señalar, no quiero señalar a nadie (no es lo mismo manipular que ser invidente económico).


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Aqui huele a guano bastante y no es el ibex... :o


¿No se mete nadie o qué...? :




Saludos


----------



## twetter (24 Feb 2009)

la calma antes de la tempestad


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

tal vez mañana,hoy no me fio ni de mi sombra


----------



## El río de la vida (24 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Aqui huele a guano bastante y no es el ibex... :o
> 
> 
> ¿No se mete nadie o qué...? :
> ...






Ni largos ni cortos (ni perezosos), la peña a comer palomitas.....


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

Esas palomitas no son de mi agrado....


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

mira tweeter esta noticia ,si que esta en linea con lo que cuentas

13:34 Magna reduce un *90*% su beneficio en 2008, hasta 56 millones, a causa de los extraordinarios
El fabricante canadiense de componentes para automóviles Magna registró un beneficio neto de 71 millones de dólares (55,9 millones de euros al cambio actual) durante el pasado ejercicio, lo que supone una caída del 90% el resultado de 663 millones de dólares (522 millones de euros) de 2007, informó hoy la empresa. La firma ha explicado que si se suprimieran los gastos extraordinarios en 2008, su beneficio neto se habría situado en 201 millones de dólares (158,2 millones de euros), lo que representaría un descenso del 55% frente a los datos del año precedente.


----------



## El río de la vida (24 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esas palomitas no son de mi agrado....





Hay para todos.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Feb 2009)

Metrovacesa y Prisa están echando humo


----------



## chameleon (24 Feb 2009)

donpepito, el de tu avatar es tu entorno de trading? 

molaría conocer desde dónde los foreros se juegan los cuartos, podríamos poner fotillos


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

Acciona tiene mucha venta... estaba claro... buscando los 70,00€ ... voy a vender todas mis accionas... mejor liquidez para otras!


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

No... estoy en una buhardilla.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Feb 2009)

El_Presi dijo:


> y el yen también está funcionando al revés de lo habitual. Algo raro va a pasar.



Lo que va a pasar es que el océano de dinero puesto en circulación va a llegar a la economía, eso es lo que va a pasar, la velocidad de circulación era cero pero el incrmento en la base monetaria ha sido fantástico.

Yo no me atrevía a decir lo que pienso porque me puede caer un owned antológico pero lo voy a decir: yo veo un dólar en subida libre, no porque vaya a haber hiperinflación en USA sino porque en comparación con el resto del mundo USA va a ser la única que no tenga deflación, el dinero está volviendo a circular y el último dato de IPC USA ha sido el pistoletazo de salida, la primera parada de toda esa liquidez son las bolsas.

Por eso pasan cosas raras, además en el momento preciso, justo al final de la temporada de presentación de resultados y con las bolsas por los suelos.

Luego pongo un gráfico de sentimiento de mercado que estoy haciendo donde veréis la masacre de gacelas que está habiendo.


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

Los futuros de EEUU apuntan al alza dos horas antes de la intervención de Bernanke, presidente de la Fed, cuyas palabras podrían infundar optimismo en los inversores. El Ibex se contagia de ello y vuelve a rozar el soporte de los 7.500.


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo no me atrevía a decir lo que pienso porque *me puede caer un owned antológico *pero lo voy a decir:....




Ya te lo voy poniendo yo... por si se me olvida y tal... 




*OWNED*



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

No se puede ir uno a comer tranquilo, han pasado muchas cosas en estos minutos y nadie lo comenta por aquí:



> Ventas semanales de cadenas comerciales suben +0,6% con respecto a la semana anterior y ya tenemos 4 semanas con subidas, buenas noticas. No tan buenas si las comparamos con el año pasado ya que bajan otra vez un -0,8% y llevan ya 6 semanas bajando.




Una buena, pero hay más, riesgo país de las principales economías desarrolladas, muy interesante:







Riesgo país de las principales economías

y para finalizar, parece que aquí en la España profunda también tenemos nuestros Madoffs:



> Vean esta cita de Bloomberg:
> 
> José María Ruiz-Mateos, el
> empresario español cuya imperio empresarial fue intervenido por
> ...




Todas de Cárpatos.


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

Aparte de todo eso el Stoxx lucha a brazo partido contra la resistencia que tiene en 1977-1980 mientras el S&P se ocupa de intentar pasar el 750.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

recorcholis,ya estamos en los cuartos de final..semo loh mehore!
final de la champions=¿ españa-islandia?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

y nosotros los ibexinos el 7500 ,que tiene un techo de hormigon armado


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

Fuera al completo de ACCIONA a 77,55€


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Feb 2009)

Sentimiento de los inversores:


----------



## Kujire (24 Feb 2009)

Situación actual:

Los alemanes están viendo un pequeño atisbo de esperanza ....
Los británicos están hoy muy depres y no creo que levanten cabeza ...

Los gringos se están desinflando un poco a medida que la realidad se acerca, sin embargo los bancos van a intentar tirar del carro como ayer, muy debilitados, pero esta vez tendrán la ayuda(?) de Bernanke, cruzo los dedos para que no diga alguna barbaridad y nos mande a tomar el aire de las ventanas ...

Se confirma que Tim hablará esta semana...


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

Gracias Kujire... que tienes en cartera ahora mismo?

El SAN puede recuperar ficticiamente con la subida USA... los 4,74€ es un buen precio.


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

Chameleon... compramos REPSOLES... los 12,00€ son una resistencia que hoy podemos superar... si USA acompaña. XD


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

SAN de nuevo a 4,73€


----------



## chameleon (24 Feb 2009)

será un soporte no? 

yo compré ayer unos cuantos. hasta no ver un rebote en condiciones no compro más
pero estos no los suelto (de momento)


----------



## wsleone (24 Feb 2009)

¿Alguien que haya probado el nuevo broker del Santander Supernet 2.0? (por la publicidad es un calco del Bankinter)


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

heheheh resistencia a ceder..... XD


----------



## Kujire (24 Feb 2009)

Don Pepito en Cartera tengo:

Endesitas, Repsoles, Sanes, BoAs, Citis, Fanis, DRYS, FuCKs, CeHKs, TeCKs, COPs, ISRLs y algunas más ....


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

opssss. demasiadas para tenerlas controladas.... gracias por tu info!

SAN está barata como dicen por ahí... 4,64€ a las 15:12 HORAS


----------



## comparto-piso (24 Feb 2009)

ufff como estan tirando al santander 

4,61


----------



## comparto-piso (24 Feb 2009)

EEUU: los precios de la vivienda bajaron un 18,5% en las 20 principales ciudades 
15:09


El precio de las viviendas en las 20 principales ciudades de Estados Unidos cayeron en diciembre un 18,5% respecto al mismo mes del año pasado, según el índice S&P/CaseShiller.

Los analistas esperaban una caída de este indicador del 18,30%, después de un descenso del 18,20% el mes anterior, dato corregido a la baja desde una bajada inicial del 18,18%.


----------



## Kujire (24 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> opssss. demasiadas para tenerlas controladas.... gracias por tu info!
> 
> SAN está barata como dicen por ahí... 4,64€ a las 15:12 HORAS



No es sencillo pero no es complejo, sobre todo con ayuda de software, luego algunas están muy realcionadas con commodities por lo que es sencillo saber su evolución controlando los índices. En el Ibex estás muy limitado, y va a su bola, el NYSE es más predecible y las ganancias/pérdidas son mayores.


----------



## chameleon (24 Feb 2009)

ha dicho algo bernanke?
cuando habla obama?
y tim?

TRATA DE ARRANCARLO POR DIOS!!!


----------



## Kujire (24 Feb 2009)

Al Ibex le está costando muchísimo... los alemanes están dispuestos a mirar para el otro lado, los británicos cubiertos de niebla ....

Edito: dentro de 20mins Bernanke


----------



## chameleon (24 Feb 2009)

ojo que el oro pierde 8 $!!!!

A DONDE VA EL DINERO¿?!!!¿?!

WARNING!!!


----------



## Kujire (24 Feb 2009)

Venga!! vamos que nos vamos Cagón el úlltimo!!!!!

Siento la fuerza, vamos europeitos vamos!!!!

Dow 7,188.93 +74.15 (1.04%)
S&P 500 752.96 +9.63 (1.30%)
Nasdaq 1,410.30 +22.58 (1.63%)

Edito: Necesitamos EPO en vena, la resitencia de 750 es muy fuerte, creo que hasta que Bernanke aparezca no hay posibilidad... y tampoco me creo que después tengamos la sensación de mejora, las cosas están muy malas pero lo que tenemos ahora es un episodio de pánico en donde necesitamos medicación

S&P recorta la valoración de la deuda soberana de Letonia ...

Dow 7,187.90 +73.12 (1.03%)
S&P 500 753.65 +10.32 (1.39%)
Nasdaq 1,410.99 +23.27 (1.68%)


----------



## chameleon (24 Feb 2009)

los alemanes se han recuperado un poco

falta alguna noticia buena, la bajadita de tipos del 0,5% en uropa y que empiecen a cerrar cortos...


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2009)

Buenas tardes 
Quiero sangre
Sigo corto
Bernicopter en CNBC en breve.Va a ser apoteósico.

Saludos


----------



## crack (24 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Al Ibex le está costando muchísimo... los alemanes están dispuestos a mirar para el otro lado, los británicos cubiertos de niebla ....
> 
> Edito: dentro de 20mins Bernanke



¿Y Obama? ¿Cuándo habla Obama?


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

SAN 

compradas a 4,64€
vendidas a 4,71€


Vamos... que hoy lo tengo fino... fino... con dos cojoneh... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

rebotillo infieles


----------



## chameleon (24 Feb 2009)

nos la pegamos!!


----------



## wsleone (24 Feb 2009)

*REPSOL A 11,94* :


----------



## crack (24 Feb 2009)

Diosssss!!! ¿Qué ha dicho el gañán ese que se va todo al infierno? :


----------



## Sylar (24 Feb 2009)

Ben ya está largando. 
Lo primero que ha dicho: yo también envidio al ex-ministro Rojizo (es broma).


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Trata de arrancarlo Mulder por dios... trata de arrancarlo... :


-1,61%


Compra con el rumor... vende con la noticia... al guano... lo huelo... :


Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2009)

Pero si aún no ha terminado,y zas en toa la boca!!

Apoteósico de verdad!!


----------



## Kujire (24 Feb 2009)

Bueno, pues ya no hace falta que hable, ... directamente les ha dado a los periodistas su testimonio


----------



## brickworld (24 Feb 2009)

> Carpatos:
> Bernie
> Afirma que la recesión puede terminar en el 2009 con recuperación en 2010 solo si todo lo que está haciendo el gobierno sale bien. Muy optimistas y arriesgadas parecen estas palabras, ojalá sean ciertas



Nah un resfriao de nah


----------



## Misterio (24 Feb 2009)

Confianza del consumidor de Conference Board	[Imprimir]	



El dato que acaba de salir es el peor de la historia


----------



## Hagen (24 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Trata de arrancarlo Mulder por dios... trata de arrancarlo... :
> 
> 
> -1,61%
> ...



Desde que ha vuelto la "eva" de Mulder, eres tu, Tonuel, el que partes el Bacalao en el foro.


----------



## DeCafeina (24 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Pero si aún no ha terminado,y zas en toa la boca!!
> 
> Apoteósico de verdad!!



¿Puede tener que ver la caida con esto otro?

De Cárpatos:


*Confianza del consumidor de Conference Board*

Se desploma de 37,7 a 25, mucho peor esperado

El dato que acaba de salir es el peor de la historia

Muy malo para bolsas y dólar, y muy bueno para bonos


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2009)

Efectivamente,DeCafeína.

El dato ha reventado el discurso.


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Desde que ha vuelto la "eva" de Mulder, eres tu, Tonuel, el que partes el Bacalao en el foro.




A Mulder le ha petao el soft... mucho linux y mucho código y al final falla más que el Windows... :o


Esta tarde estoy al acecho de cholletes... en el último dentro-fuera saqué plusvalias... :




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

Parece que he sido el único al que no le iba la página esta 

El Stoxx ha tratado de pasar el 1980, lo ha conseguido y no ha estado mucho rato por encima, al salir el dato de confianza del consumidor p'abajo de nuevo, el S&P igual en los 750.

Parece que volvemos a la carga


----------



## Kujire (24 Feb 2009)

lo de este tio es de mono de feria, hace hora y media se reunió con los periodistas, les pasó el discurso y estuvo debatiendo con ellos, a las 10 am cuando se sienta ya los periodistas lo han interpretado como les viene en gana. Me temo que aki pasa algo con Bernanke y la administración Obama, todos han dado la cara excepto Tim... 

Comienza la comparecencia de Bernanke con el turno de debate donde los senadores los freirán, le tienen ganas, como Tim no aparece Ben sabe que lo parrillarán a él.


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que volvemos a la carga



Eso parece...


-1,76%


Repsol 11,85... dios :


Saludos


----------



## dillei (24 Feb 2009)

Queda una horita cojonuda


----------



## dillei (24 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Eso parece...
> 
> 
> -1,76%
> ...



Y Sacyr? las puede aguantar a ese precio?


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

No entiendo para que hacemos intentos de rebote tan ridículos que no van a ninguna parte, con esto no hay gacela que se deje engañar para entrar largo.

¿o alguna si se deja?


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No entiendo para que hacemos intentos de rebote tan ridículos que no van a ninguna parte, con esto no hay gacela que se deje engañar para entrar largo.
> 
> ¿o alguna si se deja?




Aquí el único que tiene cojones para entrar largo es tonuel hamijo... :




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

Para los repsoleros:



> Según sondeo de Reuters entre analistas del sector, los resultados de Repsol, que se publicarán el 26 de febrero antes de la apertura, serán de:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lampedusa y otros 574 (24 Feb 2009)

-1,76

Todos al Álamo.


----------



## brickworld (24 Feb 2009)

Yo ya no siento el dolor, es una sodomizacion en serio, pero a mi ya me da igual, tengo preparado algo de liquido para pillar algo CUANDO REBOTE EN SERIO, porque esto es de coña, y las que tengo apalancadas pues a aguantarlas y a pillar dividendo  

Creo que ya me ha consumido bastante tiempo esto de la bolsa, hasta el rebote definitivo que le den por culo  (esto lo digo hoy, mañana...)


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2009)

Acaban de empapelar a las gacelas en tef por enésima vez.

vaya masacre!!


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

dillei dijo:


> Y Sacyr? las puede aguantar a ese precio?




¿Sobrevivirá SACYR...? ¿Y Repsol...? :



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (24 Feb 2009)

Pero si estamos en el momento más interesante, al mega guano o rebotamos sin fuerza.

El problema es ¿quien inicia el rebote?, porque con la poca fuerza que hay en el mercado, en cuanto que sube todo el mundo se pone corto y no dejan subir a ningun indice.

El rebote será sin volumen, pero quien lo empieza, hasta que no superemos en cierre los 750 del SP, no tenemos ni la semilla del rebote.


----------



## jcfdez (24 Feb 2009)

Vaya leche...eh Mulder...ahora como lo ves, rojo, verde o ambos?


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Ven bonito... ven con papá tonuel... 










Saludos


----------



## Hagen (24 Feb 2009)

Y acciona subiendo por la banda............. sin que le de caña el CXV


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

jcfdez dijo:


> Vaya leche...eh Mulder...ahora como lo ves, rojo, verde o ambos?




El Stoxx lleva en rojo todo el día, el S&P está en verde y acaba de cerrar el gap, ahora volvemos a subir, si pasamos en serio las resistencias que nos han frenado antes lo veremos verde oscuro.

Tengo la sensación de que hoy si toca verde, demasiado empeño en pasar esas resistencias como para no ir en serio.


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Cuando Mulder acabe de reclutar gacelas a largo... volveremos al guano... no se preocupen... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

Ahí estamos de nuevo...


----------



## Kujire (24 Feb 2009)

Ben está hablando .... y se le entiende!!!!

está serio, tranquilo.... yo no sé si es que quiero creer o si es así, pero es la primera vez que habla y se le entiende, está atacando los diferentes problemas y explicando el programa que Tim no quiso explicar, por lo menos de otra forma más clara ...


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2009)

Ya estamos en la parte alta del canal.

Emoción al máximoooooo!!


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Ya estamos en la parte alta del canal.




¿Qué canal...? :

Usted ya ve canales por todas partes.... :o


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2009)

Pero sigue el canal no?
Del resto no te preocupes.


----------



## Kujire (24 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... Capitolio*

Ben lo ha dicho



> "la crisis financiera se acabará en 2009, y 2010 será el año de la recuperación" -Ben dixit


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ben lo ha dicho




el tema está en saber como acabará... :


----------



## Kujire (24 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> el tema está en saber como acabará... :



no me vengas ahora con esas, estoy caliente y capaz de cualquier cosa:


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> no me vengas ahora con esas, estoy caliente y capaz de cualquier cosa:



Eso lo ha dicho Ben.... :


----------



## brickworld (24 Feb 2009)

Bernanke es como nuestro ZP, optimista a mas no poder 



> Los credit default swaps de Letonia, se disparan a 977,4 puntos básicos, lo cual es ya un nivel donde el mercado descuenta abiertamente el peligro de default, Lituania a 861,7, y Estonia a 733. Alarma roja con ellos. Y no creamos que están muy lejos, cuando un árbol se quema, algo nuestro se quema...



De momento parece que los balticos estan ya emepezando a oler a podrido, y nosotros no estamos muy lejos segun CApatos


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (24 Feb 2009)




----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Mierda... se me está escapando la presa... necesito que nos vayamos al guano ya... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mierda... se me está escapando la presa... necesito que nos vayamos al guano ya... :




Tonuel, tu no eres una gacela, tu eres un hervíboro que aspira a carnívoro 

¡¡Parece que al fin superamos resistencias!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2009)

Reboteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2009)




----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Reboteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee









Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2009)

Metete tonuel,aun estas a tiempo de pillar la gran ola hamijo...


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Metete tonuel,aun estas a tiempo de pillar la gran ola hamijo...




Demasiado tarde esos centimillos son vitales hoy dia... :o


Por cierto... ¿Qué cohones le han dado hoy a Ferrovial...? :



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

recomendaciones de compra, 2 casas


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2009)

Me voy de manifa.
Hasta luego.De momento ha roto el canal por arriba.Precaución

Chao


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

Me han comprado repsoles a 11,90 y los he vendido ya!!!

Mas vale plusva realizada!

Acciona me la ha pegado con otro... ya me vengaré!


----------



## Kujire (24 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... Capitolio*


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

bueno caballeros, no confiabais en un rebotillo? minipunto para mi para resarcirme del dia 6


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


>




Dios... un fantasma... :


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> bueno caballeros, no confiabais en un rebotillo? minipunto para mi para resarcirme del dia 6




Hay que reconocer que la teoría esa de rebote al 7o día de bajada se está demostrando válida 

Thanks por la info.


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Ya veo el rebote ya... menuda hostia nos estamos dando... 


-0,70%


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

Algo es algo... dijo un inversoh!

eso es un medio rebote... no sabes ver!!!


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> bueno caballeros, no confiabais en un rebotillo? minipunto para mi para resarcirme del dia 6





*OWNED* mi querido hamijo... *OWNED*... 


-0,73%



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

Esto es un petit ajuste.... para el subidón... modo inverso.


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

tonuel QUE LO DECIA EN AMERCIA TIO!!!!! busca los post!!


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

¿Cómo va el volumen Mulder...? ¿Qué dicen las lineas...? 




azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel QUE LO DECIA EN AMERCIA TIO!!!!! busca los post!!




Da igual, cualquier excusa es buena para sacar un owned... 


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2009)

Preparado para el despegue,cuando este arriba tonuel me acordare de ti...


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

pero tambien mantengo el oxtion para abajo... mas largo


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Cómo va el volumen Mulder...? ¿Qué dicen las lineas...?




El volumen es alto y claro, rebote habemus, con sus lógicas correcciones, que además tenemos mucha debilidad de fondo, pero parece que vamos recuperando posiciones.

Ahora mismo ya hemos pasado el 1980 en el Stoxx claramente, nos vamos hacía la resistencia del 2000 (el gap del Stoxx está en 1999 y aun está cerrado). En el S&P creo que nos las vamos a ver con 757.


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Preparado para el despegue,cuando este arriba tonuel me acordare de ti...




Ya sabes lo que dicen... *Vende ahora que se te pasa el arroz*... :




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que la teoría esa de rebote al 7o día de bajada se está demostrando válida
> 
> Thanks por la info.



esa teoria puede buscarla sobre 5 dias seguidos de subidas o bajadas y la posiblidad de que sean 7 en algunos casos...
busque en gug


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

En este hilo de herejes nadie pone noticias como esta 



> JP Morgan afirma que el S&P 500 puede subir un 8% en breve, y recomienda comprar con objetivo en los 800, y stop loss en 725. Desde luego con el tiempo que lleva sin rebotar como poder ser no se puede descartar.


----------



## Kujire (24 Feb 2009)

Futuros del Ibex en Positivo!


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Futuros del Ibex en Positivo!





ya no... 



Saludos


----------



## Jucari (24 Feb 2009)

Tonuel te has pasado otra vez al lado oscuro de la fuerza??


----------



## brickworld (24 Feb 2009)

GATILLAZO!!! xD


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Tonuel te has pasado otra vez al lado oscuro de la fuerza??




Depende si estoy dentro o fuera... 

Y ahora estoy fuera... quiero oler a guano por dios... :


Saludos


----------



## Kujire (24 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ya no...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



no problem tenemos más bolas de partido


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

Ya va llegando el viaibex para poder enderezarlo


----------



## chameleon (24 Feb 2009)

niños y niñas

vamos a acabar en positivo!!


----------



## Kujire (24 Feb 2009)

Futuros Ibex positivos!


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Joder... ni que estuvierais dentro... :o

¿El rebote bien....? 

-0,43%


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

tonuel owned


cuantos dias lleva el ibex en negativo, quitando hoy?


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

En subasta... ganamos color verde...


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> cuantos dias lleva el ibex en negativo, quitando hoy?




No se, hoy me llevé unos centimillos con el SAN... 


-0,40%


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Dentro del SAN otra vez a 4,70 con toda la artilleria... 









Saludos


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

Gráfico interesante:


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

-0,48%


trata de aguantarlo Emilio... trata de aguantarlo por dios... :


Mañana a primera hora quiero palpar las plusvalias... 


Saludos


----------



## Kujire (24 Feb 2009)

Futuros Germanos en positivo!


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

tonuel, USA tendrá hoy rebotillo, sois unos infieles.... o sin fé o como se diga


----------



## sicran (24 Feb 2009)

Ahora terminar sesión en -30 es tener un rebote?? XD


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel, USA tendrá hoy rebotillo, sois unos infieles.... o sin fé o como se diga





La cuestión es que yo tengo un par y estoy dentro... 

y tu estas ahí que si rebotillo, que si el sexto dia, tengo caquita, estoy fuera y demás... :o



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> La cuestión es que yo tengo un par y estoy dentro...
> 
> y tu estas ahí que si rebotillo, que si el sexto dia, tengo caquita, estoy fuera y demás... :o
> 
> ...



yo llevo diciendo que lleva 7 dias cayendoy que es la regla, que nos han dejado en el puto nivel, y que la pasta tiene que entrar porque no se ha ido a ningun sitio, por lo que tiene que entrar a saco en breve para volver a salir a saco... y que el DAX lo vemos en breve en 3200


nota: bañuelos tambien tenia un par


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...presunto-uso-de-informacion-privilegiada.html


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo llevo diciendo que lleva 7 dias cayendoy que es la regla, que nos han dejado en el puto nivel, y que la pasta tiene que entrar porque no se ha ido a ningun sitio, por lo que tiene que entrar a saco en breve para volver a salir a saco... y que el DAX lo vemos en breve en 3200
> 
> 
> nota: bañuelos tambien tenia un par





¿Pero estas dentro o fuera...? 


Aprovecho para certificar...


Abengoa -5,86%
Mapfre -5,00%







Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

fuera al 100%

100%

espero los 5500-6200 para entrar y salir.... hasta los 3200-3800


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> espero los 5500-6200 para entrar y salir.... hasta los 3200-3800




Igual antes te quedas calvo... :o

¿tienes una buena silla...? 










Saludos


----------



## spheratu (24 Feb 2009)

Yo espero los 1600-800 y despues los 6-9 para comprar unas zeltias a 0,015 eypos


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Igual antes te quedas calvo... :o
> 
> ¿tienes una buena silla...?
> 
> ...



por supuesto: y con terminal bloomberg (me quedo sin tele hispana)


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por supuesto: y con terminal bloomberg (me quedo sin tele hispana)






Me mola como tienes decorado el cuarto... 



Saludos


----------



## spheratu (24 Feb 2009)

peazo taburete,neng


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

y mi perro: igual le pongo a lanzar dardos... a ver que comprar


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Ibex 35 al cierre; -0,76%

7483 puntos



Saludos


----------



## Bayne (24 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> fuera al 100%
> 
> 100%
> 
> espero los 5500-6200 para entrar y salir.... hasta los 3200-3800



Si no es mucho preguntar..¿Y en cuánto estimas el espacio temporal para llegar a la primera horquilla, y cuanto tiempo vas a estar entrando y saliendo, para luego salirte de nuevo al 100% y caer hasta los 3200?


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Si no es mucho preguntar..¿Y en cuánto estimas el espacio temporal para llegar a la primera horquilla, y cuanto tiempo vas a estar entrando y saliendo, para luego salirte de nuevo al 100% y caer hasta los 3200?



espacio temporal no tengo ni puta idea... 5500-6200 este año

pero es lo que dicen mis analisis, que pueden estar equivocados o no...


fibo rules


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Feb 2009)

# Tiger Global Management, LLC comunica las posición corta.
0,80 capital

y recordemos las del SAB de antes


----------



## Kujire (24 Feb 2009)

Interesante....



> Bernanke confirma que habrá un cuasi-bad bank, no lo afirma categóricamente ...pero lo ha dejado entreveer a una pregunta de un senador, "el PPP removerá los activos tóxicos de los bancos ..."



y casi inmediato los futuros han saltado 20points... creo que esto es bola de partido, Futuros Ibex en positivo


----------



## Riviera (24 Feb 2009)

Pues porque los portes me costarian un huevo y parte y del otro porque si no le mandaba de regalo una Daisy Marie al señor bernanke de inmediato.

Yabadabadoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saturno (24 Feb 2009)

Desengañense señores,la bolsa es una estafa piramidal como el mercado inmobiliario.Donde cuatro listos se nutren del dinero de una masa de tontos,esta hoguera necesita de un caudal continuo de madera que son los pardillos dispuestos a perder sus ahorros.En la situación actual,el acuífero de paganos se ha secado quedando solo los buitres que no encuentran a quién estafar.
Vds que son listillos o imbéciles paganos?
Es posible ganar dinero cuando la bolsa baja?.Claro que si,encontrando idiotas que lo pierdan.Igualito que en nuestra querida burbuja ladrillera.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Feb 2009)

¿Qué pasó con ....?

CEPSA -21.95%


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

Hundimiento intencionado... SAN pretende vender su parte....


----------



## Kujire (24 Feb 2009)

Mulder, qué escenarios se presentan para esta semana? como lo ves si se mantiene el rebote hoy y mañana, es decir la profundidad para el resto de la semana?

Edito: Bernanke confirma que no es necesario nacionalizar los bancos, ya que el gob ya tiene una participación de control y supervisión en ellos

Esta noche, madrugada en Spain..... este tio enfrente del congreso


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

a las buenas tardes invershore!
yo tambien he comprado santanderes a ultima hora desde el curro
ni stop ni gaitas....o plusvalias o muerte


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Esta noche, madrugada en Spain..... este tio enfrente del congreso




Eso es un golpe bajo... no por dios... :




festivaldelhumor dijo:


> a las buenas tardes invershore!
> yo tambien he comprado santanderes a ultima hora desde el curro
> ni stop ni gaitas....o plusvalias o muerte





Me parece que vamos en el mismo barco hamijo... esperemos abandonarlo a tiempo...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

cuando fallan los fundamentales,el tecnico y saltan todas las alarmas es cuando me encomiendo a el
tres velas gordas le he puesto,una por mi,otra por ti y una negra para Falcone


----------



## Kujire (24 Feb 2009)

... parte del careo a Bernanke



> Pregunta: Vamos camino de los que pasó en Japón con sus bancos
> 
> Ben: NO
> 
> ...



Edito:

Dow 7,247.24 +132.46 (1.86%)
S&P 500* 760.70* +17.37 (*2.34%*)
Nasdaq 1,413.29 +25.57 (1.84%)


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

Que tiene el SAN que no tenga este? EH?

24/02/2009 18:19:46. ING ha sido el protagonista de la jornada en el EuroStoxx 50, y tras perder más de un 22% durante la jornada, marcando un mínimo a 2,8€/acción, ha conseguido cerrar con ganancias del 2,23%, sobre los 3,66€/acción. 
Las crecientes dudas de los inversores sobre su situación financiera están favoreciendo la fuerte volatilidad de estos valores en el mercado.


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> Que tiene el SAN que no tenga este? EH?




*[modo dentro on]*


No se... pero ahora mismo subimos 70 puntos...

A ver si mañana sigue la fiesta... 

Que salga el de los 6000 tengo un owned para él... 


*[modo dentro off]*



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

19:39 (BMS) - EE.UU.: El sector financiero sube un +7,8%


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

Tonuel... dentro de nuevo en SAN a 4,69€ lo que me ha quitado acciona me lo va a pagar el botas.

Mañana abrimos con el "gap" alcista from USA!!!

Falcone... no tiene previsto aparecer mañana por el ibex.

*Así que nos vamos a los 5,00€ + 7,00% *


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Mulder, qué escenarios se presentan para esta semana? como lo ves si se mantiene el rebote hoy y mañana, es decir la profundidad para el resto de la semana?
> 
> Edito: Bernanke confirma que no es necesario nacionalizar los bancos, ya que el gob ya tiene una participación de control y supervisión en ellos
> 
> Esta noche, madrugada en Spain..... este tio enfrente del congreso




*¡Oh My God!*

Veo al tipo de en medio en un callejón oscuro y echo a correr despavorido, si veo a los otros también, no se crean 

El Stoxx de momento ha de pasar los 2000 y el S&P parece estar entretenido en el 764, creo que pasar esos niveles ya sería para empezar a ponerse optimista, mientras tanto lo dejaremos todo en un quiero y no puedo, es decir, neutral.

De todas formas tengo calculados unos objetivos de rebote en ambos.

* Stoxx:
- 2000 -> 2100 -> 2134 -> 2200 Cuanto más a la derecha más posibilidades de fallo.
S&P:
- 764 -> 785 -> 800 -> 815

Si se consigue pasar todos los objetivos hasta el último podríamos estar hablando de algo más serio que un rebote, aunque aun veo mucha debilidad.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

esta es la figura que ha hecho hoy el SAN






Doji Star

FIGURA 

Un Doji que abre hueco antes o debajo de un candlestick blanco o negro. 

INTERPRETACIÓN: un signo de inversión con confirmación durante el próximo día del comercio.
Si termina WS sin masacres,tenemos todas las papeletas


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

Y ya tenemos al Stoxx intentando pasar el 2000 con un par, aunque no creo que lo consiga a la primera. De conseguirlo sería muy buena señal.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

S&P 500 764.89 21.56 2.90 
vamos,coño,vamos!


----------



## Hagen (24 Feb 2009)

enhorabuena a los premiados,

Que bastantes palos os habeis llevado estos ultimos días....


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Para recuperar todo lo que he perdido con el SAN tiene que subir hasta los 5,20 al menos... 




Saludos


----------



## Con Dos Gonadas (24 Feb 2009)

Buenach, ty poco bebio poque toy ebbiendpo ceveza y papas fritas hata que acbe eto. hips.
aquí va gráfica compaando DJI ,IBEX y NASDAQ esde los uchtimos 5 años, hips.
camarero otra ronda hipsss
Lo siento no puedo subir la grafica aqui va el link si algien es tan amable 
graciasssssss
Cotización para ^IBEX - Yahoo! Finanzas
La ida de compara ambas gráficas no fue mia creo que lo leí aquí.
Hips


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> enhorabuena a los premiados,
> 
> Que bastantes palos os habeis llevado estos ultimos días....




Pues a mi me gustaría ver a todos los que esta mañana andaban pregonando el apocalípsis haciéndose el auto-owned de rigor.

Se tiende a ignorar demasiado que las bolsas son dientes de sierra.

El pastel muy bueno, gracias


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

S&P 500 767.89 24.56 3.30
si que esta bueno,si


----------



## Kujire (24 Feb 2009)

*minuto y marcador ...............*

Dow 7,306.57  +191.79 (2.70%)
S&P 500 *768.89* +25.56 (3.44%)
Nasdaq 1,431.17 +43.45 (3.13%)


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Dow 7,306.57  +191.79 (2.70%)
> S&P 500 *768.89* +25.56 (3.44%)
> Nasdaq 1,431.17 +43.45 (3.13%)




Vamos bien, el Stoxx se está afianzando sobre el 2000 que ya pasó, aunque aun está en trámites, pero parece ir en serio.


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

Mañana sin duda el SAN repetira una vez más una de las mayores subidas intradía de su historia... +1x,00%

Sin antes visitar mañana a mi banco para que me ofrezcan otro crédito del ICO, por 200millones, la familia entrecanales con uno de 500M compró su parte de endesa.

Voy a levantar el ibex en un par de sesiones. XD


----------



## Hagen (24 Feb 2009)

La resitencia esta ahora en el 770 del SP......


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (24 Feb 2009)

¡Que tiempos aquellos!



> Wall Street registra la mayor subida del año contagiada por la ola de optimismo en Europa
> El Dow Jones cierra con una *subida superior al 11%*.-La respuesta de la UE anima a los mercados e *impulsa al selectivo español a ganar un 10,65%* tras el desplome del viernes y situarse cerca de los 10.000 puntos.- Subidas de más del 11% en París, Milán y Francfort
> 
> *ELPAÍS.com - Madrid - 13/10/2008*
> ...





¡Iros todos a Invertia!

Con lo chulo que estaba el hilo antes...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

la echamos de menos ,hoy tiene un magnifico dia para hacer la aparicion estelar


----------



## Hagen (24 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mañana sin duda el SAN repetira una vez más una de las mayores subidas intradía de su historia... +1x,00%
> 
> Sin antes visitar mañana a mi banco para que me ofrezcan otro crédito del ICO, por 200millones, la familia entrecanales con uno de 500M compró su parte de endesa.
> 
> Voy a levantar el ibex en un par de sesiones. XD



Donpepito,

Entre tu prestamo y mis ahorros, te propongo una operación. Compremos el 25% de Iberdrola, luego se lo vendemos al tio Florentino nos quedamos con IBR que se las vendemos a acciona.

Habla con Tonuel que tambien es potentado..


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> ¡Que tiempos aquellos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Invertia es de pobres,de que vale no haber perdido el dinero empepitandose si no le puedo restregar las plusvalias a mi entorno ,o me voy con ellos al guano o les megaowneo


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

De momento no tengo muy buenas expectativas sobre ACCIONA... mañana aprovechará el rebote?? llevo haciendo un seguimiento de las agencias está última semana... y apenas compran para mantener... suelen ser cortos... hoy le han dado xxxx millones a BSN BA ... en el papel de cuidador... mientras sus otras delegaciones han estado vendiendo.

http://www.bolsamadrid.es/comun/empresas/informac/infbabclf.asp?trim=4&anyo=2007&emisora=BEBBJ&nombre=ACCIONA%2CS.A.&cierrejer=12

Una cueva atrapa pardillos de largo plazo... y hoy por un momento al ver los 75,60€ vendi en dos paquetes todas mis acciona... pensaba recomprar... pero con las cosas de mi trabajo... ya era tarde.

Algo sospechoso hay... además del poco vol que mueve.

*Titulos Acumulados: 434.691*


----------



## Kujire (24 Feb 2009)

Vamos a por el 3er intento de cruzar los 770 en el S&P


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

y el stoxx 2014 ........hemos vuelto chavales


----------



## Kujire (24 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

Bueno, todo parece confirmmar que habemus rebote:

Dow 7,323.62 +208.84 (2.94%)
S&P 500 770.39 +27.06 (3.64%)
Nasdaq 1,434.05 +46.33 (3.34%)

Por la noche Obama calentará la pre-apertura, y mañana confirmamos ...

Y todavía falta que hable Tim...

entre que lo escribo y lo posteo...

Dow 7,340.90 +226.12 (3.18%)
S&P 500 772.25  +28.92 (3.89%)
Nasdaq 1,436.81 +49.09 (3.54%)


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

a volarrrrrr!me acabo de poner largo en el stoxx 
mulder me voy contigooooo


----------



## Hagen (24 Feb 2009)

E-mini S&P Mar 2009 773.75 +28.75 

Se ha roto el canal bajista del stoxx, nos toca subir en los proximos dias


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

yo,en interdin


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> E-mini S&P Mar 2009 773.75 +28.75
> 
> Se ha roto el canal bajista del stoxx, nos toca subir en los proximos dias




Hay un canal de más largo plazo que empieza entre los días 10 y 13 y se ha extendido hasta ahora, este canal aun sigue intacto y tiene su parte alta alrededor del 2050. El canal que hemos superado en el Stoxx es el de corto plazo.

En 2029, tenemos la piedra que no creo que nos dejen pasar hoy, el máximo ahora mismo es 2027.

Mañana sería un buen día para superar el 2029 y el 2050 para llegar al objetivo de 2107.

edito: Hoy no veo al de los 4000 del Dow, ni al que hace análisis técnico con el sentido común, ¿ande se habrán metido?


----------



## un marronazo (24 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi me gustaría ver a todos los que esta mañana andaban pregonando el apocalípsis haciéndose el auto-owned de rigor.
> 
> Se tiende a ignorar demasiado que las bolsas son dientes de sierra.
> 
> El pastel muy bueno, gracias



Por cuantos días será bueno el pastel? dientes de sierra y vamos pa los 6000 sin duda 

IBEX Cuando me incorporé al foro 04/04/2008	13.846,40	13.695,30	13.846,40	333.798


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

yo con que me dure mañana,me basta y me sobra
edito:yo no niego que el ibex se vaya a los 6000 ,solo que mi analisis me decia que tenia que haber un rebote y queria estar para aprovecharlo


----------



## Hagen (24 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hay un canal de más largo plazo que empieza entre los días 10 y 13 y se ha extendido hasta ahora, este canal aun sigue intacto y tiene su parte alta alrededor del 2050. El canal que hemos superado en el Stoxx es el de corto plazo.
> 
> En 2029, tenemos la piedra que no creo que nos dejen pasar hoy, el máximo ahora mismo es 2027.
> 
> ...



si el canal bajista se incio el 9 de Febrero, y para mi la parte alta esta en el 2020, si superamos estaras en el rebote a corto, pero la tendencia bajista a medio sigue estando


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> yo con que me dure mañana,me basta y me sobra
> edito:yo no niego que el ibex se vaya a los 6000 ,solo que mi analisis me decia que tenia que haber un rebote y queria estar para aprovecharlo




Si estás largo en el Stoxx te recomiendo que te cierres antes de terminar la sesión y vuelvas a entrar mañana algo después de que abra el Ibex.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si estás largo en el Stoxx te recomiendo que te cierres antes de terminar la sesión y vuelvas a entrar mañana algo después de que abra el Ibex.



oido cocina!
cerrado a 2025 +8 puntitos es una full pero son mis primeras plusvalias desde la semana pasada


----------



## chameleon (24 Feb 2009)

que bien verdad? 
¿cuánto dura? hasta los 800 del SP? unos 8100 del IBEX?


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

un marronazo dijo:


> Por cuantos días será bueno el pastel? dientes de sierra y vamos pa los 6000 sin duda
> 
> IBEX Cuando me incorporé al foro 04/04/2008	13.846,40	13.695,30	13.846,40	333.798




Claro, pero ¿a que no ha ido recto y directo hasta ese lugar? hemos tenido bajadas con tendencia y rebotes a contratendencia, es a eso a lo que me refiero con dientes de sierra.

De lo contrario sería tan fácil ganar dinero en bolsa...que no sería verdad.

Que la tendencia es bajista a largo y a medio plazo nadie lo discute aquí.


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> si el canal bajista se incio el 9 de Febrero, y para mi la parte alta esta en el 2020, si superamos estaras en el rebote a corto, pero la tendencia bajista a medio sigue estando




Pues un fibo normalito y corriente desde las 16:30 (más o menos) en el Stoxx me está dando un objetivo de 2062 ahora mismo. Es muy probable que lleguemos mañana a ese nivel.

En el S&P tenemos una figura similar que llega hasta 789.5


----------



## Hagen (24 Feb 2009)

Os adjunto el canal.


----------



## Riviera (24 Feb 2009)

Ayer 4 paginas por hora y hoy en tres horas que me desconecto 3 paginas.
Caballeros,irremediablemente el mundo se acaba.


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Como esto siga así tendré que declarar a hacienda plusvalias... 


Ya sabeis hamijos... hay que tener fe...










Saludos


----------



## Hagen (24 Feb 2009)

Alguien puede decirme donde puedo almacenar imagenes para luego ponerlas aqui.

Gracias


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

yo tengo que decir que esta vez me ha flaqueado bastante
os presento a mi primo el de zumosol....mañana se va a bajar al patio conmigo


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Alguien puede decirme donde puedo almacenar imagenes para luego ponerlas aqui.
> 
> Gracias




Botón derecho sobre la imagen y le das a "guardar imagen como", y la archivas donde quieras.

Luego la puedes subir a  imageshack  por ejemplo y copiar el enlace en el post.



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (24 Feb 2009)

Gracias tonuel

Estoy con la "L" de pruebas


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Feb 2009)

La frase:

"señores, estamos en los suelos de la bolsa"

parece mucho menos "pitorreable" ahora que hace 10 horas.

Lo que son las cosas.

Que conste que yo esta mañana no predicaba el Apocalipsis.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

Cierre en Wall Street: Dow Jones: +3,32%; S&P 500: +4,01%; Nasdaq: +3,90%BANK OF AMERICA 4.73 20.97 491996283 
me voy a cenar 

suerte mañana


----------



## Riviera (24 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Alguien puede decirme donde puedo almacenar imagenes para luego ponerlas aqui.
> 
> Gracias




Si las imagenes son de la red,con el boton derecho copias la direccion y luego lo pegas tocando este icono




,es mas rapido.

Espero que tu primera imagen sea un CHULETON


----------



## chameleon (24 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> La frase:
> 
> "señores, estamos en los suelos de la bolsa"
> 
> ...



yo llevo pensando desde navidades que estabamos laterales, un lateral muy amplio pero lo era al fin y al cabo.
ahora me he pasado al bando seismilibexistas. esto es un rebote natural después de tantas sesiones seguidas de bajadas. a los que están cortos también les van a ventilar la pasta, a ver que os creíais. el rebote puede ser importante, tienen que barrer cortos y reclutar más gacelillas. basta eso y que digan buenas noticias para que subamos mucho. y luego...

yo estoy dentro pero no me fio un pelo, me voy a salir cuando pueda. esto va a ser un desastre


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

Comparto tu opinión amigo Chameleon, pero cuando crees que será el momento de ir a largos, comprar y mantener como inversión.... en los 6000 - 5000 ?

Mañana nos pueden dar un break... pero las bajadas deben continuar, nuestros queridos repsoles desde los 14,69€ en noviembre ... en apenas una semana los tenemos a menos de 12,00€ nunca sabes cual es el suelo de la cot.

Los resultados van a ser nefastos, están saliendo muchos grandes inversores... has visto los mill de tit que han salido hoy? BSN. CVX, ETC.


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

*AGENCIAS REPSOL*

Descripción Titulos Compra Titulos Venta DIferencia C/V

*SGV BA 1.281.625 1.205.260 76.365
BYM MA 757.318 1.302.619 -545.301
WRG MA 728.836  484.824 244.012*
IMV MA 572.220 9.732 562.488
MLC MA 552.547 411.808 140.739
FBK MA 523.372 730 522.642
ADP BA 343.927 343.927 0
BRC MA 342.878 89.020 253.858
AUR BA 321.430 321.430 0
MOR MA 301.332 196.179 105.153
BBVA MA 300.635 61.899 238.736
DBS MA 263.174 158.078 105.096
BTO MA 260.652 69.039 191.613
INT VL 253.310 193.278 60.032
*BSN BI 192.653 1.993.513 -1.800.860*
JPM MA 187.257 234.791 -47.534
SGV MA 159.962 133.186 26.776
BCY MA 140.886 149.572 -8.686
MVR MA 130.665 74.303 56.362
ACF MA 118.938 87.280 31.658
RT4 MA 102.830 89.252 13.578
BBVA BI 86.411 188.692 -102.281
CMD MA 71.738 32.644 39.094
CVX MA 66.253 116.495 -50.242
IBS BA 50.509 11.618 38.891
BSN MA 42.586 10.785 31.801
BSN BA 31.370 32.558 -1.188
EDL MA 30.000 30.000 0
MBC MA 28.330 39.640 -11.310
BIC BA 26.600 27.528 -928
BIC MA 20.947 120.849 -99.902
EUP MA 19.643 840 18.803
GSM VL 17.058 21.584 -4.526
CAI BA 16.300 11.054 5.246
BIN MA 14.650 5.291 9.359
VEN VL 13.000 11.000 2.000
ABA BA 12.780 16.000 -3.220
SGA MA 12.390 9.450 2.940
IBS MA 12.000 53.326 -41.326
BFI BA 10.674 7.000 3.674
SFT MA 7.716 3.155 4.561
MVR BI 7.528 27.925 -20.397
INT MA 6.505 7.000 -495
NDK VL 5.915 7.831 -1.916
ACA BA 5.600 8.856 -3.256
CAI BI 5.503 595 4.908
BTO BA 4.884 2.558 2.326
IMV BA 4.800 400 4.400
NOR BI 3.317 7.387 -4.070
GCO BA 3.260 13.170 -9.910
ZAR MA 3.043 3.214 -171
LNK MA 3.000 10.400 -7.400
CBS BA 2.810 0 2.810
MAG BI 2.100 1.000 1.100
NOR MA 1.775 30 1.745
CLP BI 1.750 0 1.750
FND MA 1.520 0 1.520
BYM VL 1.500 0 1.500
CAI VL 1.069 476 593
ACF BA 1.031 15.706 -14.675
MED MA 1.000 0 1.000
BCV MA 800 0 800
IMV VL 772 0 772
SGE VL 764 9.281 -8.517
BFS MA 500 2.000 -1.500
JBF MA 460 0 460
GEF MA 100 8.300 -8.200
ATE MA 0 5.000 -5.000
BBVA BA 0 1.000 -1.000
IVR MA 0 6.330 -6.330
RYG BA 0 1.020 -1.020

Titulos Acumulados: 8.498.708


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

*Estos del SAN se cargan la cot en unos minutos. CEPSA*

Las acciones de la petrolera española se desplomaron hoy un 21,95%, hasta los 52,10 euros. Según publicaba EXPANSION, Santander y Fenosa tienen encarrilada la venta del 36% de Cepsa al grupo árabe IPIC, a un precio que oscilaría entre los 30 y los 40 euros por título, por debajo todavía de los 52,10 euros con los que cerró hoy.

La cotización de Cepsa partía hoy desde los 66,75 euros, prácticamente el doble de los precios barajados en la venta del grupo. Durante la primera mitad de la jornada, sus títulos eludieron las caídas. Pero en la recta final, las ventas se dispararon, y provocaron una caída al cierre del 21,95%, la mayor, con creces, de todo el Mercado Continuo.

Según publicaba hoy EXPANSION, la venta de las participaciones que tienen Santander y Unión Fenosa en Cepsa (31,6% y 5%, respectivamente) han vuelto a encarrilarse. Después de meses atascadas, las negociaciones se han reactivado y, según fuentes del sector energético, el desenlace podría estar próximo.

En las últimas semanas, la lista de candidatos a la compra ha quedado acotada a dos. Por un lado, un grupo industrial internacional, cuyo nombre no ha trascendido aunque diversas fuentes han consideran que podría ser Sonatrach o cualquier otro grupo petroquímico. Por otro lado, figura International Petroleum Investment Company (IPIC), la compañía estatal del emirato árabe de Abu Dhabi.

el problema, para la cotización de Cepsa, son los precios a los que se realizaría la operación. Se negocia un precio de entre 30 y 40 euros por título, lo que valora la petrolera en un máximo de 10.700 millones, frente a los 17.800 millones de su valor en bolsa al cierre de ayer.


----------



## chameleon (24 Feb 2009)

yo no se si va a parar en 6000...

esa noticia de cepsa es la que te estaba pegando ahora mismo

cepsa apenas ha caido, muchísimo menos que repsol, pero vamos... que todo el mundo descuenta que las cotizaciones van a caer al menos un 50%

cepsa ahora mismo vale en bolsa más que rep, y gana 6 veces menos. eso es interesante, están mejor las acciones de rep que las de cepsa. pero aun asi podemos caer más y más...


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2009)

30eur / 40eur por una imagen corporativa está muy bien para ceder... ellos los saben... repsol al final la opan por 10,00€ algún amiguete frances, algo tiene que estar detrás de esta bajada de repsol, cuando los medios de comunicación no comentan nada.


----------



## chameleon (24 Feb 2009)

¿qué más empresas nos quedan por vender en ejpaña?
¿telefónica?


----------



## musul (24 Feb 2009)

gamesa
cuanto tiempo la dais?


----------



## chameleon (24 Feb 2009)

pues quien puede querer gamesa, EDF?, EON?

comprarán después de bajar las cotizaciones más, mucho más


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

vale,esto es lo que han hecho hoy los yankis locos,ahora hay que ver si lo rompe (que lo dudo),¿en cuanto puede estar nuestra resistencia gorda 7700,7800? ¿hasta que hora se podra operar con tranquilidad de que no nos demos la vuelta si se giran los futuros usanos?

cuantas dudas y que pocos conocimientos tengo:o
saludos


----------



## musul (24 Feb 2009)

seguramente,no hay una opa todos los dias,pero españa se la van a repartir enterita,y gamesa es una de las empresas con mas perspectiva.


----------



## chameleon (24 Feb 2009)

> Iberdrola
> 
> Tras su escapada de un par de días por encima del canal bajista cuya parte superior fue tomada como soporte, vuelve a meterse en él y queda por debajo de los mínimos de la semana pasada. En gráficos de 15 minutos el RSI está bajista desde hace tres sesiones y ha viajado desde la sobrecompra a la sobreventa actual. El estocástico está revoloteando en la parte baja del rango pero en sobreventa ahora mismo. El MACD está bajista, por debajo de cero y perforando el mínimo anterior que corresponde al día 16, que tocó en precio la parte baja del canal. El volumen es alto. Baja -2,42% a 5,25.



que tragedia la de IBE, esta a quién se la van a vender?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> que tragedia la de IBE, esta a quién se la van a vender?



a mi,si se acerca a 4,90


----------



## Starkiller (24 Feb 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> La frase:
> 
> "señores, estamos en los suelos de la bolsa"
> 
> ...



Yo si, y me mantengo. Evidentemente, son dientes de sierra. No niego que un dia suba. Pero... ¿Suelo de la bolsa?

Es menos pitorreable, si solo lees este hilo, claro. Si ves un poco otras noticias e indicadores esa frase parece de cachondeo.

De todas formas, es natural. En este hilo mucha gente invierte pasta en bolsa. Es inevitable que haya una gran cantidad de Wishful Thinking y "yanosestamosrecuperandismo". 

Nada que no cure el "Octubre Reloaded" que esta al caer en un par de semanitas, y en cuyas puertas ya estamos.


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Yo si, y me mantengo. Evidentemente, son dientes de sierra. No niego que un dia suba. Pero... ¿Suelo de la bolsa?




Aquí estamos para reirnos un rato mientras España se desmorona, que le vamos a hacer... :o

Y si sacamos para un par de latas de atún pues mejor que mejor... 




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (24 Feb 2009)

resistencias del IBEX:

la primera y muy gorda en 7800, si pasamos esta el rebote tiene posibilidades de seguir
una vez pasada esa hay que superar los 8150
otra en 8300 más o menos

la super resistencia directriz bajista está en 9300, si la pasamos cambiamos la tendencia a alcistas, weeeeeeeeee que eso no va a pasar!!


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> resistencias del IBEX:




¿En qué estas metido y a cuanto si se puede saber...? 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (24 Feb 2009)

un poquillo en rep
le están dando, me fastidia porque nos echan a los pequeñitos y cuando la open no estaremos dentro... lo estoy viendo, será un viernes, con un comunicado a la cnmv a las 18:00

si fuera warren buffet aguantaría, pero no quiero cenar lechuga todas las noches


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

Mañana igual pesco algo cuando abran..., esta noche soñaré con cholletes... 


¿alguien sabe si en igmarkets o algún otro se puede ver el valor de las acciones del ibex en preapertura...? 




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Feb 2009)

warren buffet-libre
me voy a la cama que ya estoy diciendo muchas tonterias de tanto estar pegado a la pantalla


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> warren buffet-libre
> me voy a la cama que ya estoy diciendo muchas tonterias de tanto estar pegado a la pantalla




si..., mañana será un dia duro... recoger buenas plusvalias no va a ser un camino de rosas... 



Saludos


----------



## -H- (25 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> un poquillo en rep
> le están dando, me fastidia porque nos echan a los pequeñitos y cuando la open no estaremos dentro... lo estoy viendo, será un viernes, con un comunicado a la cnmv a las 18:00
> 
> si fuera warren buffet aguantaría, pero no quiero cenar lechuga todas las noches



Pues yo estoy aguantando como un cabrón con repsoles compradas a 15,50 y mañana compro unas pocas más


----------



## Kujire (25 Feb 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> De todas formas, es natural. En este hilo mucha gente invierte pasta en bolsa. Es inevitable que haya una gran cantidad de Wishful Thinking y "yanosestamosrecuperandismo".



Invertir en bolsa?? ... esto es un run&gun, un toma la pasta y corre, un aki te pillo y aki te mato, es una selva y si no lo haces tú lo harán otros...los inversores hace tiempo que se fueron o perdieron su pasta y hoy no se pueden jubilar ni pagar sus facturas médicas ... esto es hacer puenting con una cuerda usada:, lo único que te puede salvar de darte el castañazo es tener un equipo que te ayude, te critique y sea severo con tus análisis. La variedad de opiniones y puntos de vista es clave para sobrevivir, aunque reconozco que este psico-juego no es adecuado para todo el mundo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Feb 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Yo si, y me mantengo. Evidentemente, son dientes de sierra. No niego que un dia suba. Pero... ¿Suelo de la bolsa?
> 
> Es menos pitorreable, si solo lees este hilo, claro. Si ves un poco otras noticias e indicadores esa frase parece de cachondeo.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy dentro en parte, así que puede que sí que haya mucho wishfulthinkismo en lo que digo.

Una cosa sí tengo que reconocer, tal y como dices, la forma en que la volatilidad y el ratio put/call bajaron en las semanas anteriores sin que la bolsa subiera prácticamente nada es calcada a la situación previa a octubre del año pasado.

Después, en octubre, cuando subió la volatilidad la hostia fue monumental, eso lo recordamos todos.

Da la sensación de que los HF que tienen que liquidar posiciones esperan a que la volatilidad comience a bajar para vender de forma ordenada, eso provoca que la volatilidad baje pero sin que suba el mercado, una vez que la volatilidad sube porque la tropa rompe el paso, el mercado se desploma.

Ya veremos si sucede lo mismo. :


----------



## Kujire (25 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... Capitolio*

Me piro al super, recordad que en 2 horas Obama en el capitolio.



> Empiezan a liquidar LEHMAN, ... propiedades, bonos, .. a ver si hay alguna ganga! Los chicos de KPMG hacen de liquidadores


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya sabes lo que dicen... *Vende ahora que se te pasa el arroz*... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al final te metiste tonuel¿???


----------



## sopelmar (25 Feb 2009)

yo me e quedao sin municion para el rebote de mañana, e dao la Orden de Transferencia Urgente *OTU *  que preparen una remesa de euros desde la cajita vasca al broker de ing pero me temo que no va a llegar a tiempo para las 9 de la mañana


----------



## Starkiller (25 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Invertir en bolsa?? ... esto es un run&gun, un toma la pasta y corre, un aki te pillo y aki te mato, es una selva y si no lo haces tú lo harán otros...los inversores hace tiempo que se fueron o perdieron su pasta y hoy no se pueden jubilar ni pagar sus facturas médicas ... esto es hacer puenting con una cuerda usada:, lo único que te puede salvar de darte el castañazo es tener un equipo que te ayude, te critique y sea severo con tus análisis. La variedad de opiniones y puntos de vista es clave para sobrevivir, aunque reconozco que este psico-juego no es adecuado para todo el mundo.



Evidentemente; yo mismo no juego a ello porque estoy bastante convencido de que perdería mi dinero. E iba a decir especuladores, pero es que tampoco es eso. Yo os veo como unos peces piloto ciego que correteais entre la boca de los tiburones esperando no veros machacados y pillar algo.

Si no me parece mal (De hecho soy fiel seguidor de este hilo y, además de aprender un montón, me parto de risa), pero decir que ya nos recuperamos y esto va p'arriba... joe, ¡Me parece muy duro!


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Buenos y hoy si alcistas días!

*Nikkei +2,65%*

A los seguidores del SAN... que hoy nos vamos a un +10% / +20% al puro estilo ING!

Suerte!!!


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Los Futuros Americanos Cotizan Con Caídas Del 0,5%


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Iberdrola renovables Entregará Acciones A Empleados Como Parte De La Retribución De 2008

*los Futuros Europeos Suben Un 1,10% De Media (25/02/2009 08:02)*


----------



## chameleon (25 Feb 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> ... Yo os veo como unos peces piloto ciego que correteais entre la boca de los tiburones esperando no veros machacados y pillar algo....



me parece la definición perfecta 

el nikkei sube el +2.65%

futuros del IBEX en verde aceituna más de un +2%


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy parece que seguimos con ganas de subir, aunque tenemos los gaps cerca, el del S&P ya está cerrado nada más abrir, el del Stoxx queda algo por debajo del 2000 y no se si llegaremos a cerrarlo porque hoy mantener ese nivel va a ser crucial.

Ambos Stoxx y S&P parecen estar dibujando H-C-H's invertidos durante estos días, el del Stoxx tiene un objetivo a unos 100 puntos más arriba, el del S&P de unos 40 puntos.


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Al final te metiste tonuel¿???





Si... ayer hice un dentro-fuera-dentro con plusvalias... 

Tango SANs a 5,70€... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

*British aceptaría una fusión con Iberia en la que tomara los mandos del 55%*
Miguel Ángel Gavira | 7:45 - 25/02/2009

El consejero delegado de British Airways, Willie Walsh, dará por fin su brazo a torcer. "La aerolínea británica aceptaría una ecuación de canje en su fusión con Iberia en la que pasara a controlar un 55% del nuevo grupo", dicen fuentes cercanas a la operación. El consejo de administración de Iberia se celebra mañana jueves en una reunión ordinaria en la que tratará en uno de los puntos del día este canje accionarial, según ha podido saber elEconomista.


A todas las partes les interesa cerrar la operación cuanto antes para que no se enfríe el proceso. En el caso de la aerolínea británica las razones de la premura son intentar llegar a un acuerdo antes de que se conozcan los malos resultados anuales del grupo el 31 de marzo. Por su parte, en Iberia (IBLA.MCIBERIA
1,89 0,00% 0,00 


Última noticia
Factores a tener en cuenta el 25 de febrero
Ver más 
resumen noticias perfil recomendaciones / consenso gráficos carteras histórico Insider ) quien más prisa tiene es Miguel Blesa, vicepresidente de la aerolínea. El también presidente de Caja Madrid quiere acelerar el proceso antes de que se decida su futuro en la entidad financiera para asegurarse un buen sillón en el nuevo grupo aéreo europeo.

es significativo, ya que hace apenas dos semanas era el propio Walsh el que negaba cualquier operación en la que no tuvieran más del 57% del nuevo grupo. Pero las tornas ha cambiado, en estos últimos meses ya que Iberia lleva varias semanas valiendo en bolsa más que su socia británica. Si se tomara como referencia el cierre bursátil de ayer, a la aerolínea española le correspondería el 52,2% del nuevo consorcio.

Presión hasta el último minuto 
Los accionistas de Iberia, entre los que destaca Caja Madrid con el 23% de la compañía aérea, presionarán hasta el último momento para que la ecuación de canje sea del 52% para British Airways y del 48% para la aerolínea española pero son conscientes de que si la compañía aérea con sede en Barajas logra el 45% del nuevo grupo se puede considerar como una victoria comparada con el punto de partida de la operación. Un portavoz oficial de Iberia consultado por este periódico aseguraba ayer que "el problema de la ecuación de canje todavía está en negociaciones" y declinaba hacer ningún tipo de comentario al respecto.

Pocos se podrían imaginar a finales del pasado mes de julio, cuando el proceso de fusión se anunciaba a bombo y platillo, que se estén discutiendo estos porcentajes, ya que la ecuación de canje inicial daba a British Airways un 65% del nuevo grupo y a Iberia el 35% restante.

No es seguro que el consejo de administración de mañana finalice con una solución definitiva sobre la ecuación de canje pero sí que se dará un importante paso para que se apruebe en otro consejo de administración extraordinario fijado para las próximas semanas. Fernando Conte, presidente de Iberia, ya adelantó que los detalles de la operación se conocerían en marzo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

buenos dias incredulos que dcian que nos moriamos ayer...


quien tenia razon? rebotillo....


----------



## chameleon (25 Feb 2009)

mirad como telefonica se pega a los fibo (perdón por lo grande del gráfico)
seguro que pasa el 14,21


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Vamos a ver como terminamos... que es lo que realmente cuenta al final.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

voy a tope,he pillado mas san y populares en preapertura
desearme suerteeee!


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

SAN A 4,90eee


----------



## chameleon (25 Feb 2009)

hay mucho miedo, la gente quiere vender y largarse


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

ing +11%...


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

Por cierto, hoy hay luna nueva.

Esto podría querer decir que hoy nos iremos bastante arriba y que mañana podría cambiar la tendencia.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Si, pero en el SAN ya están soltando la AGENCIA CVX FRANCESA... -1,1M


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

malditos gabachos,hoy les vamos a moler a palos 
vamos empujarrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

iberdrola le ratifican rating, s&p


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

Mantenia mis largos del IBEX y ahora abiertos en el stoxx, por la venta de las gacelillas que se salen....

Vamos para arriba......


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Yo no me la juego.. orden a 4,88 venta en SAN...


----------



## dillei (25 Feb 2009)

El ibex no tiene fuerza ninguna.

Si esta tarde los yankis abren bajando, hoy el rebote se queda en mierda

.


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

española del zinc +44%


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

Que falta de fe... por dios... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

He retirado la orden... voy a mantener!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

ya te digo
Los futuros de Wall Street giran al alza
La Bolsa de Nueva York da un paso más en su mejora, para ayuda de las bolsas europeas. Después de cerrar ayer con subidas del 3,3% en el Dow Jones y del 4% en el S&P 500, los futuros dejan atrás sus anteriores recortes y pasan a cotizar con leves avances, próximos al 0,1% tanto en el Dow Jones como en el S&P 500. Sólo los futuros del tecnológico Nasdaq se mantienen en negativo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2009)

Buenos días ludópatas... 
Cerraremos el gap en el Ibex, o esto va a ser subir sin parar...?

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (25 Feb 2009)

acordaos del jueves:

verde = trichi baja 0,5
rojo = paro dantesco en alemania


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

acciona no reacciona....


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

Los franceses no son muy persistentes, asi que pronto dejaran de vender en Santander y veremos como subimos, máximo intradia del ibex en 7700 y en el Stoxx en 2225.

Después de eso……. Dependerá de los Americanos, si quieren romper la resistencia del 770 del SP


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

El Stoxx ha de llegar en este rebote a 2100 como mínimo, lo que está ocurriendo ahora es un mareo de perdiz para que hacer salir a las gacelillas por patas.

Hay que tener fe, hamijos!


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Estos de CVX, están recuperando pasta todos los días... no paran de soltar... hoy en esp en SAN -2,1M


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx ha de llegar en este rebote a 2100 como mínimo, lo que está ocurriendo ahora es un mareo de perdiz para que hacer salir a las gacelillas por patas.
> 
> Hay que tener fe, hamijos!



jajajja............tengo mas fe que dinero metido en la bolsa...!!!!


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Ayer soltó -14M en el SAN... así que tiene tiempo -CVX MA-


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> jajajja............tengo mas fe que dinero metido en la bolsa...!!!!




Si el Stoxx supera el 2027 (máximo de ayer) tendremos un buen largo hasta 2062, aunque con altibajos.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

*Hay que comprar IBERIA... se siente el pelotazo vueling!!*


*BA podría aceptar un canje de hasta el 55% en el proceso de fusión con Iberia*

De ello informaban fuentes cercanas pero una portavoz de la española dijo que era "pura especulacion" *y agregó que Iberia no haría más comentarios mientras que continuaran las negociaciones.* Ambas compañías negociarían que el grupo resultante tenga su sede en Londres y se rija por la legislación de Reino Unido, según otras fuentes.


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

pregunta:


por qué los bancos no han hecho autocartera con los valores en minimos?


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> jajajja............tengo mas fe que dinero metido en la bolsa...!!!!





Hoy está en juego mi plan de pensiones... :




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pregunta:
> 
> 
> por qué los bancos no han hecho autocartera con los valores en *minimos*?






Porque la tienen llena de papelitos hamijo... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoy está en juego mi plan de pensiones... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sera una broma¿no?


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pregunta:
> 
> 
> por qué los bancos no han hecho autocartera con los valores en minimos?



Porque saben cuantas acciones tienen cedidas a algunos HF para ponerse cortos :


----------



## Desencantado (25 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pregunta:
> 
> 
> por qué los bancos no han hecho autocartera con los valores en minimos?



Porque no tienen ni para comprar lo suyo.


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> sera una broma¿no?




Tengo 28 años... 





Saludos


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoy está en juego mi plan de pensiones... :




Será por esto que decían que en marzo los planes de pensiones iban a dar malas sorpresas


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

yo creo que hasta el 1 de mayo no se puede meter nada en bolsa a mas de 1 mes de largo


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

La leyenda de que fondos vinculados con el papi .... tenian posis cortas en el banco.- TODO SUPUESTAMENTE-


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (25 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pregunta:
> 
> 
> por qué los bancos no han hecho autocartera con los valores en minimos?



24/02/09 - 12:30 - (Capitalbolsa.com/CB).-

El Banco Pastor comunica que ha incrementado su nivel de autocartera hasta el 1,585% del capital frente el 0,701% anterio

24/02/09 - 12:28 - (Capitalbolsa.com/CB).-

El Banco Sabadell comunica que ha elevado su nivel de autocartera hasta el 1,776% del capital frente el 0,923% anterior.

fuente: Noticias ibex información ibex


----------



## chameleon (25 Feb 2009)

los banco tienen que guardar cartuchos para cuando les ataquen. el popular ya ha tenido que ponerse las pilas. SAN empezará a comprar a saco cuando se acerque a 4,5 ...


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Los franceses han dejado de vender por ahora en el SAN....

Zinc muy bien.... pero ese valor es una trampa...NO TIENE LIQUIDEZ para salirse... comprueba las negociaciones...


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Será por esto que decían que en marzo los planes de pensiones iban a dar malas sorpresas





Yo paso de jubilarme... en el 2045 será de pobres... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> voy a tope,he pillado mas san y populares en preapertura
> desearme suerteeee!




A eso se le llama promediar a la baja... diluir plusvalias... 


jajaja en serio... sin acritud... 


Como salga otra vez Obama nos vamos a los infiernos... :o





Saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Ese SAN a 5,00€ está cada vez más cerca...


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ese SAN a 5,00€ está cada vez más cerca...





Cuando llegue a 5,20 avísame... *Inversionehs Tonuel S.L.* pasará a estar en positivo... 




Saludos


----------



## Bayne (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ese SAN a 5,00€ está cada vez más cerca...



donpepito eres un fiera, antes casi te sales y ahora...
la verdad es que con el dinero dentro las reacciones se multiplican por 1000´.


----------



## Bayne (25 Feb 2009)

¿Por qué hay tanto movimiento hoy en ABERTIS?


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

El SAN tiene que recuperar los 5,00€ antes de la nueva visita a los 4,50€ es el ciclo de la cotización... la otra vez... al llegar a 5,25€ subidón al 6,3x en dos días -reales-


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

vamos para arriba, que parece que los alemanes despiertan y el san de donpepito y tonuel a por el 5%


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

a por el 7650 ahi (ups) comienza el primer asalto en serio


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

d0ng0n dijo:


> 24/02/09 - 12:30 - (Capitalbolsa.com/CB).-
> 
> El Banco Pastor comunica que ha incrementado su nivel de autocartera hasta el 1,585% del capital frente el 0,701% anterio
> 
> ...





gracias, he mirado la cnmv, la fecha de registro es del 23-F

*SABADELL*
http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={621f28e9-17e0-413f-92ab-da1be458d801}

y aqui las compras van del 22 de enero al 17 de febrero, siendo este el dia gordo de compra

y las adquisiciones SUPERAN el 1%

*POPULAR*
http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={1d0f6d9d-8b7a-40ab-85bc-7d81050d10ac}
idem, anda que esa compra de accione a 11 euros del 22dic...
las ultimas fechas de compra son el 30ene, 4feb y 17feb que es el dia gordo que compra 1,7 millones a 4,17

*PASTOR*
http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={8dc2d4e1-52e8-423d-9682-14130dce0974}
comunica todas las que ha comprado desde octubre, lleva tiempo pillando y en febrero no ha cogido muchas

*SANTANDER*
http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={88944110-e3cc-4ce3-a7cf-7fd6eaa8f404}
su ultima fecha de adquisicion es el 31 de enero



solo por recordar el ibex abria a 8000 el dia 17, hasta donde habian comprado


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> a por el 7650 hay comienza el primer asalto en serio



*AHÍ, AHÍ* comienza...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

son los nervios del intradia


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Acciona... han vuelto a por ella... en rojo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

necesitamos que nos echen una mano,cruzen todos los dedos que tengan

PIB del cuarto trimestre en Reino Unido (10:30 horas).

EE.UU.

Solicitudes de hipoteca MBA (13:00 hora española).

Ventas de viviendas de segunda mano a las 16:00 hora española.

Inventarios semanales de crudo (16:30 hora española


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2009)

Esta semana he comenzado con los CFD's, -65€ por ahora... y -12€ en camino...

Soy una gacelilla? 

Saludos....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2009)

*Alemania: PIB -2,1 % en el cuarto trimestre
USA: Sentimiento del consumidor de ABC News mejora de -49 a -48.
Ventas al por menor de Italia -1,9%*

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Soy una gacelilla?





Si... 


Lo que queremos saber es a que juegas... entrada y salida... :




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2009)

Pues sobre los índices...
Ahora mismo estoy largo en el IBEX con Stop en 7564...

Saludos...

PD: Lástima el lunes, me puse corto en el S&P en 756 con stop en 758... cuando llegué a casa había tocado el 760 y se había hundido hasta el 743... 
Primera regla para el broker intradía: No te vayas y dejes tus posiciones abiertas...


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Pongo una orden en ACCIONA a 72,00€ ???? HAGEN ya sabes lo que hay!


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues sobre los índices...
> Ahora mismo estoy largo en el IBEX con Stop en 7564...
> 
> Saludos...
> ...




Segunda regla del broker intradia: no pongas stops... :o



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues sobre los índices...
> Ahora mismo estoy largo en el IBEX con Stop en 7564...
> 
> Saludos...
> ...




Aun hay que bajar un poco para volver a continuar con el rebote, de todas formas esta mañana se está bajando ligeramente sin ningún volumen apreciable.

Respecto a lo del S&P hubiera sucedido lo mismo si hubieras estado delante ¿no? ¿o te hubieras atrevido a quitar el stop?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2009)

Si confirmara el HCHinvertido en el IBEX, (línea clavicular pasa por el 7650 +o-) nos iríamos hasta los 7950 de objetivo... 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si confirmara el HCHinvertido en el IBEX, (línea clavicular pasa por el 7650 +o-) nos iríamos hasta los 7950 de objetivo...
> 
> Saludos...




Creo que ocurrirá esta tarde, aun no estoy seguro, pero el S&P parece que quiere llegar al 761 antes de volver a subir.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Aun hay que bajar un poco para volver a continuar con el rebote, de todas formas esta mañana se está bajando ligeramente sin ningún volumen apreciable.
> 
> Respecto a lo del S&P hubiera sucedido lo mismo si hubieras estado delante ¿no? ¿o te hubieras atrevido a quitar el stop?



Pues tienes toda la razón, no lo hubiera quitado.... :o
Por eso preguntaba lo de cerrar el gap, parece que tendríamos que bajar a cerrarlo, y eso sería el Hderecho (el que falta)...

Saludos de un principiante...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

esta mierda de linea es lo que nos ata,tenia esperanzas de que nos la cepillasemos en preapertura,pero se nos ha chafao el invento


----------



## Mckensy (25 Feb 2009)

Al ataquerrrrll !!!!!!


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> esta mierda de linea es lo que nos ata,tenia esperanzas de que nos la cepillasemos en preapertura,pero se nos ha chafao el invento




Por eso te dije ayer que te cerrases largo, después de subir tanto tocaba una pequeña corrección a la baja y eso es lo que estamos viendo ahora.


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pongo una orden en ACCIONA a 72,00€ ???? HAGEN ya sabes lo que hay!



Fui comprando y me he salido hoy con la siguiente entrada de gacelas, las que me quedaban.

Al final plusvalias bajas....


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

Reino Unido: PIB en el 4Q, -1.5% t/t (-1.9% a/a). Prev: -1.6% (-1.9%).
el futuro del bund pabajo -0.22 nosotros parriba


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Lo siento he vendido mis san a 4,89€ 0,20€ para la cesta... he recuperado las perdidas de acciona.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Hemos metido una orden de acciona para que entre en subasta... a mi no me hacen perder dinero..... vamos a por los 71,00€ YA!!!

Las manos fuertes me apoyan.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

pues ya sabes lo que te toca....


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lo siento he vendido mis san a 4,89€ 0,20€ para la cesta... he recuperado las perdidas de acciona.




eres un esquirol... y te vas a perder lo mejor... :o




Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Lo mejor será ver a ACCIONA en los 70,00€ el SAN me ha dado en 4 días unas buenas plusvalías ....


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

cerrados mis largos sobre el ibex.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2009)

Plusvalías? que es eso...? :o


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2009)

Que os parece si hacemos un HF burbuja.info? O eso, u operamos todos en el mismo sentido!!!!! 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> cerrados mis largos sobre el ibex.




Empieza a oler a caquita... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Mi cartera está en verde, los de acciona me dejaron maltrecho unas horas... pero ayer al entrar en el SAN a 4,69€ me ha vuelto a sonreir el lbex.

Suerte a todos!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2009)

El fut S&P se pega a los 770...

770,9 ahora mismo....

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2009)

Estoy mirando la gráfica y ¿Noto miedo en la bolsa o es mi parecer?


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

estamos en la alta parte del canal....


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

San a 4,90€ como un campeón!


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Que os parece si hacemos un HF burbuja.info? O eso, u operamos todos en el mismo sentido!!!!!
> 
> Saludos...




Eso estaría bien, haríamos temblar a los leoncios. Si además intentamos manipular el mercado mediante órdenes que nunca se ejecutarían, para que vaya donde queremos y las quitamos antes de que pase por encima, llevamos esto donde nos de la gana (gana consensuada)


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

Atención señoreh... el SAN quiere romper los máximos del dia... ale campeón... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

vamos acojonaos ,pero vamos
morir falconeeeees ...morirrrrr


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> vamos acojonaos ,pero vamos
> morir falconeeeees ...morirrrrr





dios... estoy empujando al SAN p'arriba... :


4,93€ +4,89%


Necesito un exorcista... :





Saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

La Cnmv Suspende La Cotización De Cepsa Hasta Las 11:30


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

11:09 Santander Reconoce Conversaciones Para Vender Su Participación En Cepsa (30-35€)


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Y por qué los Arabes no compran mejor a repsol a 24,00€ - 28,00€ por acción?


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

Ostion de Cepsa, el Santande comunica que quiere vender po debajo del precio de cotización.....


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Ostion de Cepsa, el Santande comunica que quiere vender po debajo del precio de cotización.....



Al foso aséptico


----------



## chameleon (25 Feb 2009)

que fuerte lo de cepsa

esto para que aprendamos, las ventas, opas y demás pueden ocurrir CUALQUIER DIA!!!

por cierto, lo del HF Burbuja, creo que tenemos demasiado poco dinero para influir nada...
al menos en los grandes valores, quizás en los chicharros... 

los del SAN han visto la luz con los árabes, CEPSA debe valer entre 15 y 20 eur, al menos para que se ponga al mismo nivel de caida que REP


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Don Emilio necesita liquidez cuanto antes mejor,,, se ha bajado los pantalones... hace unos pocos meses no negociaba el precio y ahora....??????


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Don Emilio necesita liquidez cuanto antes mejor,,, se ha bajado los pantalones... hace unos pocos meses no negociaba el precio y ahora....??????





Don Emilio va p'arriba... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

SAN esta vendiendo mucho y rapido


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Están nerviosos... su agencia está hoy muy ocupada en CASA BOTIN... está nivelando las ventas... pero no puede seguir el ritmo... a subido hasta los +4m.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

ESPAÑOLA DE ZINC ESTÁ SUBIENDO EN ESTOS MOMENTOS UN 100%!!!

Se lo advertimossss!!!!!


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

Estoy fuera... suerte con la apertura americana... 


SAN

Compra a 4,70
Venta a 4,93










Saludos


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

El S&P parece haber atravesado ya su canal bajista, el Stoxx está haciendo lo propio con el canal de corto plazo y va a intentar pasar el de más largo plazo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2009)

Vendidas la mitad de bbva a 5,81


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

muereeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! chavales ya estoy en tablas con este sinverguenza ahora a por las plusvalias,me subo el stop a 4,89 ...hoy va a ser si o si


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> muereeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! chavales ya estoy en tablas con este sinverguenza ahora a por las plusvalias,me subo el stop a 4,89 ...hoy va a ser si o si




Yo te apoyo... pero desde la barrera... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Las órdenes En Subasta Se Cruzan A 29,10 Euros Para Cepsa... Vaya Putada Para Los De Hace Dos Días!


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Tonuel... ya veo que a la tercera va a la vencida... aprende jovén padawan... unas plusva en mano.. es dinero asegurado! XD

Mis felicitaciones a todos los que han vendido hoy!


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Y ahora a hundir a ACCIONA, unete a la SGAE.. tu tambien estás hecho un ARTISTA! XD


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

34,99€ CEPSA--- -32,00% desde APERTURA!!!!


----------



## wsleone (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Vaya Putada Para Los De Hace Dos Días!




¿A qué te refieres? :


----------



## chameleon (25 Feb 2009)

cepsa vs rep


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Los comprados estaban a +5x,00€ por acc. ayer cerraron a* 49,50€*


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

ahora es cuando tiene que venir el arreon parriba....vaaaaamooossss


pues no ...falsa alarma ..mecachis


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Las gacelas del foro de Invertia han hecho un mutis por el foro... no se oyen gritar.... 

acciona -3,12%


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

El H-C-H-i ya está completado en el Stoxx, falta que ocurra. Nivel de salida 2021, aunque creo que es mejor entrar largo en 2027 al ser el máximo de ayer y estar cerca.

El objetivo estaría en 2130 más o menos, aunque habrán piedras en 2040-2062-2107.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Hoy es un día para hacer caja... y con el IBEX tan flojo... vamos a ver cuanto aguanta!


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

Santander anunció hoy que negocia la venta de su participación del 31,6% en Cepsa a un precio de entre 30 y 35 euros por título, informó hoy el banco a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

El banco que preside Emilio Botín explicó que "mantiene negociaciones" para la venta de dicho paquete accionarial "sin que de momento se haya llegado a un acuerdo".

La entidad comunicó esta información al supervisor después de que la CNMV suspendiera la cotización de los títulos de Cepsa hasta las 11.30 horas.

La horquilla de la negociación supone valorar en entre 8.027 millones y 9.365 millones el conjunto de Cepsa, más de un 40% por debajo de los 13.940 millones de su valor en bolsa en el momento de la suspensión de la cotización, cuando las acciones se cambiaban por 52,10 euros.

Los títulos Cepsa perdieron ayer un 21,9% en bolsa por los comentarios en prensa acerca de una negociación de venta del 31,6% de Santander y del 5% de Unión Fenosa en la petrolera a un precio muy inferior al de mercado.

La capitalización bursátil de la compañía se situaba ayer, antes del inicio de la caída en bolsa, en torno a los 17.400 millones, por encima incluso de Repsol, que valía en ese momento 14.800 millones. El escaso 'free float' de Cepsa le había protegido hasta el momento de la volatilidad en el mercado.

La valoración de las acciones de Cepsa en entre 30 y 35 euros supone que el Santander obtendría un máximo de 2.959 millones de euros por su participación, mientras que Unión Fenosa ingresaría otros 468 millones.

Tras reanudar la cotización, los títulos de Cepsa volvieron al parqué a un precio de 31 euros, tras desplomarse un 40,5%.

IPIC, PRINCIPAL ASPIRANTE.

El banco encargado de buscar posibles interesados en comprar estas participaciones es Rothschild, y el grupo con el que hasta el momento se ha negociado con mayor intensidad un acuerdo ha sido la petrolera de Abu Dhabi IPIC, que ya cuenta con un 9% en Cepsa.

Recientemente, el consejero delegado de IPIC, Khadem Al Qubaisa, aseguró que la petrolera mantiene su interés por elevar su participación en Cepsa después de haber adquirido el 70% de la firma alemana de servicios industriales Ferrostaal.

La firma árabe negoció durante el segundo semestre de 2008 la compra de las participaciones del Santander y Unión Fenosa en la petrolera presidida por Santiago Bergareche.

Las negociaciones entre IPIC y los accionistas de Cepsa se suspendieron en septiembre del pasado año por la llegada del Ramadán y se encontraban sólo pendientes de que la sociedad árabe mejorara su oferta.

En todo caso, la buena acogida de IPIC por el principal accionista de Cepsa, Total, le evitará probablemente el lanzamiento de una OPA por el 100% de la petrolera.


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

El gobernador del Banco de España deja la puerta abierta a la recapitalización de bancos y cajas


----------



## Jucari (25 Feb 2009)

Nos vamos a quedar sin las pocas empresas punteras que España tenía....Endesa, Cepsa....y algunas que pronto ingresaran en el selecto club...


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... ya veo que a la tercera va a la vencida... aprende jovén padawan... unas plusva en mano.. es dinero asegurado! XD
> 
> Mis felicitaciones a todos los que han vendido hoy!




De todo se aprende... las plusvalias virtuales pasaron a la historia... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El H-C-H-i ya está completado en el Stoxx, falta que ocurra. Nivel de salida 2021, aunque creo que es mejor entrar largo en 2027 al ser el máximo de ayer y estar cerca.
> 
> *El objetivo estaría en 2130 *más o menos, aunque habrán piedras en 2040-2062-2107.





Ya estamos reclutando gacelas hamijo... :o



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

bueno, iberdrola-bbva-gamesa-caf-mcc-ulma-tubacex etc.. el gobierno vagco no las deja irse


----------



## jcfdez (25 Feb 2009)

Hola wenas....la cosa ta clara; o bajamos o subimos, y yo que toy corto digo que bajamos!


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Siempre es mejor que los últimos centimillos se los queden las nuevas gacelas!


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> bueno, iberdrola-bbva-gamesa-caf-mcc-ulma-tubacex etc.. el gobierno vagco no las deja irse



:


¿Y eso como se hace...?



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Opsss... voy a tener que poner más ordenes de compra en ACCIONA... vaya que algún mamonaz.... me suba la cotización.


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Opsss... voy a tener que poner más ordenes de compra en ACCIONA... vaya que algún mamonaz.... me suba la cotización.




Yo si quieres pongo unas cuantas... 


Pero a 40 euros... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Eso dentro de 1 mes.... ahora a corto plazo a 70,00€ me van fenómeno!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

SAN +5.32 ya solo nos falta que el futuro yanki se ponga por encima de 770 y...........


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

tonuel, el rebotillo fue ayer, yo que tu me esperaba a los fuegos artificiales.... que pueden ser pronto, deja que otro gané ese 5%


----------



## Bayne (25 Feb 2009)

Me he salido también de SAN, me habéis convencido, más vale (enanas) plusvalías en mano que virtuales


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

venga, alguien que ponga un grafico del SAN, por favor, para que las thomson no crucen el rio


----------



## sopelmar (25 Feb 2009)

que envidia cuando pillare un intradia tan claro como este 

porque la electrica vasca sube tan despacio , esty pillao en 5,44

que combustible queman que va a medio gas si los bancos suben a 5 iberd a 2


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Cintra parece que confirma la caída... el doble de perdidas en el 2008!


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel, el rebotillo fue ayer, yo que tu me esperaba a los fuegos artificiales.... que pueden ser pronto, deja que otro gané ese 5%




Si, el ibex tiene que caer en breve para ajustarse... seguiremos fuera... 


Pero he estado ojeando las iberdrolas a 5,33€... dios... :



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

la electrica vasca es esta?:


----------



## chameleon (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cintra parece que confirma la caída... el doble de perdidas en el 2008!



tienen que bajarla para el canje de acciones con ferrovial


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Fuffff... vaya bajón... con la elec vasca!

Ayer llegaron a 5,2x


----------



## sopelmar (25 Feb 2009)

pues si se que es esa tan fea no me meto de cabeza estoy sin fichas y la bbk no me da mas hasta marzo joputas

ya se no lo digas me case con la mas fea ( al menos sera funcionaria del GV no¿?)


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

Esto se cae... ¿alguien lo huele...?

vended ahora hamijos... 


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

hombre lo de iberdrola, teniendo recomendacion de S&P, diciendo el Obama cada vez que habla "buenos y energicos renovables dias"... y hace ese giro?

y viendo que es un calco del ibex.... pues no tiene buena pinta


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

No.. de momento nada... el BBVA ayer fue un buen día... pero no tenía liquidez... pero se puso a 5,51€ buen rebote para hoy... en otro momento...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

lo huelo,pero resistiré
no me falconeeis


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> lo huelo,pero resistiré
> no me falconeeis




Usted se merece un thanks por sus cojones... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

bueno,no tanto
fuera del popular a 3.84 compradas a 3.80
Botin y yo seguiremos juntos hasta la muerte (mas o menos las 5.20 de hoy)
subo el Stop a 4.90


----------



## sopelmar (25 Feb 2009)

hice caso a mi viejo , siempre caballo grande ande o no ande ,( el compra un monton de telefonicas solo por el dividendo ya ves que analista me e hechao) 

yo ya me conformo con recuperar, lo de recojer las plusvalias al 5 dia sintiendolo mucho lo dejo para vos


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

Corto en el santander!!!!!!!!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

traidorrrrrr,subo el stop a 4.91


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

jajajajja........... es un pulso en toda regla...!!!


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> traidorrrrrr,subo el stop a 4.91





te voy a quitar el thanks gallina... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (25 Feb 2009)

Los precios industriales rompen su tendencia bajista 
y suben un 0,4% en enero


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

esto se esta poniendo muy duroooooooooooooo


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

El Stoxx quiere cerrar su gap en 1985 y el S&P pasar por el nivel 761, ahí debería haber rebote.


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> esto se esta poniendo muy duroooooooooooooo




*[modo hijodeputa on]*


¿aún dentro...? 


*[modo hijodeputa off]*


Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

a hacer puñetas.noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
bueno compradas a 4.72 4.84
vendidas a 4.91


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Se ha venido abajo con la foto de la elec vasca!


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Si es que los traders de este hilo.. saben lo que se hacen.. vender a tiempo!


----------



## chameleon (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Se ha venido abajo con la foto de la elec vasca!




los alemanes han visto el gráfico de IBE y se han acojonado... :


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

Santander, corto, vendidas a 4.96-comprada a 4.90.

No hay que hacer sangre....


----------



## sopelmar (25 Feb 2009)

estoy cayendo en la cuenta para sacar 5 o 10 cent de benef por accion y que os compense teneis que jugar mucha pasta ¿? ya se que es prg de novato

joder con la puta foto de la tiparraca esa que parece una ingeniera de la nasa ya hemos caido a 5, 34 enga animaros diversificar comprar algo de electricas 

que cruz lo dejo paso de sufrir mas viendo como os llenais los bolsillos con dinero sucio de los banqueros


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Nosotros somos inversores preloaded... con crédito del bueno en el broker!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

tacita a tacita...se hace el caldo


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El H-C-H-i ya está completado en el Stoxx, falta que ocurra. Nivel de salida 2021, aunque creo que es mejor entrar largo en 2027 al ser el máximo de ayer y estar cerca.
> 
> *El objetivo estaría en 2130 más o menos*, aunque habrán piedras en 2040-2062-2107.




Ei crack... cuando el sistema te diga que nos vamos al guano avísanos... :


1990



Saludos


----------



## Bayne (25 Feb 2009)

SAN a petición de azkuna
Como no tengo npi, he dibujado las líneas donde dios me da a entender, desde luego que a 4 se va...

<a href="http://img54.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sanf.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img54.imageshack.us/img54/8417/sanf.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img54/8417/sanf.jpg" title="QuickPost"><img src="http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" border="0"></a> Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

*ACF MA +10.339.183 -8.741.987  resto en stock 1.597.196*

AGENCIA BAJISTA EN EL SAN


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> SAN a petición de azkuna
> Como no tengo npi, he dibujado las líneas donde dios me da a entender, desde luego que a 4 se va...




No te veo muy puesto con las imágenes... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Nos vamos a planos en poco... EUROPA va de camino!


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

Saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Esos FUT USA van al medio-guano plazo.


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ei crack... cuando el sistema te diga que nos vamos al guano avísanos... :
> 
> 1990




Como ya digo, camuflado en el mismo texto para que alguna gacela listilla como tu no lo lea, falta que pase 

edito: mínimo del Stoxx 1986, es decir gap casi cerrado, pero el S&P aun no ha llegado a 761.


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Como ya digo, camuflado en el mismo texto para que alguna gacela listilla como tu no lo lea, falta que pase





Si lo de "falta que ocurra" deberia ir subrayado... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Mulder que ha sido de tu nuevo exp de posiciones de compra y venta -señales--- que ibas a compartir con los seguidores del hilo? XD


----------



## NosTrasladamus (25 Feb 2009)

Buenos días.
Según este artículo el IBEX seguirá bajando al menos hasta los 6500 puntos.

¿Hasta dónde bajará el IBEX?

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

El motivo de las recientes caídas del mercado (un 1% en la última media hora), es que S&P ha comentado que espera más recortes que mejora en los ratings soberanos para este año, comparados con 2008.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

*Menor valoración de activos CINTRA*

Consejero Delegado de la compañía señala que la valoración de los activos de Cintra serán inferiores a lo que dijeron en Junio.


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *ACF MA +10.339.183 -8.741.987  resto en stock 1.597.196*
> 
> AGENCIA BAJISTA EN EL SAN



si no fuese mucha molestia.. donde miras lo que van comprando las agencias? gracias


----------



## Deudor (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *Menor valoración de activos CINTRA*
> 
> Consejero Delegado de la compañía señala que la valoración de los activos de Cintra serán inferiores a lo que dijeron en Junio.



.....O como hacer que bajen las acciones cuando hay rebote, otro poco cuando baja el mercado y comparlas por un canje mayor de 1/5,2


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

El mejor programa visualchart... en algunos brokers es gratis... Bolsa. Bolsa en tiempo real. Informacin de Bolsa. Futuros Divisas ndices. Sistemas de Trading. Trading Software. Visual Chart Group


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mulder que ha sido de tu nuevo exp de posiciones de compra y venta -señales--- que ibas a compartir con los seguidores del hilo? XD




Helo:

DOW JONES INDUSTRIAL AVERAGE 02/17/09
ESPEC: 4282-L 4813-S
...............47.08% 52.91% 
COMMR: 13573-L 14144-S
................48.96% 51.03%
PARTI: 4948-L 3847-S
...............56.25% 43.74%

Institucionales y grandes especuladores cortos pero neutrales.
Particulares largos pero también neutrales.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

o sea que ni fu..ni fa
¿no?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El mejor programa visualchart... en algunos brokers es gratis... Bolsa. Bolsa en tiempo real. Informacin de Bolsa. Futuros Divisas ndices. Sistemas de Trading. Trading Software. Visual Chart Group



en cuales brokers


----------



## Minsky Moment (25 Feb 2009)

Bonito animal de las costas peruviano-chilenas fabricando materia prima esencial:


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

En la web viene... en el apdo de colaboradores....


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Bonito animal de las costas peruviano-chilenas fabricando materia prima esencial:




Pues hoy te vas a quedar tu con todo el género


----------



## Minsky Moment (25 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues hoy te vas a quedar tu con todo el género



Quietooo, que hasta la pluma todo es pingüino


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

largo en ibex 7565 stop 7500 vamos que estoy en racha


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Gas natural... ya la tenemos en 15,00€ como adelantamos hace un par de semanas.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Uno de los nuestros:

Vicente Santana, consejero desde 2003, ha vendido casi toda su posición accionarial durante el ejercicio. Sólo entre los días 19 y 20 de febrero, vendió *680.000* acciones entre 3,75 y 4,12 euros cada una.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

bufff...lo veo muy turbio
cierro largos y me voy a comer.....
se nos ha quedado esto a medio gas ...

saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2009)

corto en ibex 7565 stop en 7624...


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Yo estoy viendo la posibilidad de hacerme consejero de alguna empresa, solo por el hecho de tener un buen "paquete" accionarial... que retribución tienen los consejeros?


----------



## Tuerto (25 Feb 2009)

............................
es lo que tiene equivocarse de hilo, disculpen.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Lo que le faltaba a ENDESA... CORTOS en potencia:

*ACF MA +180.621 -242.240 -61.619 negativo stock*


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo estoy viendo la posibilidad de hacerme consejero de alguna empresa, solo por el hecho de tener un buen "paquete" accionarial... que retribución tienen los consejeros?




Mejor consejero dominical, asi sigues con el tinglao de la buhardillaaaa


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

De esos de 4 veces al año, me viene bien, compraré un 1m de acc del SAN cuando lleguen a mi PO.


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> corto en ibex 7565 stop en 7624...




SAN y BBVA no lo permitirán... 


Suerte y saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Repsol YPF ha sido preseleccionada por las autoridades iraquíes, junto con Eni y Nippon Oil, para proponer un plan de reactivación de un pozo con capacidad de 300.000 barriles diarios en Nasiriyah.



Contrato valorado en 2.000 millones de euros. Se adjudicará en marzo.



Se adjudicarán ocho contratos en el primer semestre del año, mientras que otros 11 será para la segunda mitad del 2009.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> SAN y BBVA no lo permitirán...
> 
> 
> Suerte y saludos



Seguro!!!! no acierto ni una...


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Ya está el del rivero con la maquinaria propagandistica sobre repsol... gacelas on the air!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2009)

Por cierto tonuel, dado el poco nivel de acciones que juegas... por qué no te pones corto? : total, es el botón de al lado y va más con tu taranná...

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2009)

quien tenga acciones en cepsa le estan dando duro...


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Lo malo son esos valores con poca liquidez... es complicado vender a veces.

Ha llegado a 31,00€ subasta.


----------



## kemao2 (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo estoy viendo la posibilidad de hacerme consejero de alguna empresa, solo por el hecho de tener un buen "paquete" accionarial... que retribución tienen los consejeros?




EN una empresa del IBEX tienes unos 10.000 € brutos por reunion, que es una al mes mas o menos.


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto tonuel, dado el poco nivel de acciones que juegas... por qué no te pones corto? : total, es el botón de al lado y va más con tu taranná...




El broker no me lo permite... 

Estuve mirando los CFDs con IGMarkets y la herramienta me pareció un truñito...en fin... :o

también miré operar con renta4 pero lo tengo en stand by...



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Ya han llamado al cuidador de acciona de nuevo... BSN al rescate... como tenga pocos cartuchos... nos vamos para los 72,00€


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El broker no me lo permite...
> 
> Estuve mirando los CFDs con IGMarkets y la herramienta me pareció un truñito...en fin... :o
> 
> Saludos



Si tienes instalado java y el prorealtime, la interficie está muy bien... 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2009)

Hora de la verdad en el S&P500, lleva toda la mañana sobre la línea de tendencia bajista que comenzó el 9 de febrero, baja muy inclinada, así que o caemos o la rompemos y subimos verticales, hagan apuestas... 

Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

La señal que dio el Stoxx a las 17:30 al cierre era la de rebote.

Y deberiamos subir


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

*PELIGRO IBERDROLA*

Juan Luis Arregui Ciarsolo, vicepresidente de la entidad, comunica las siguientes operaciones sobre los títulos de Iberdrola:



- Venta de forma indirecta de 3.571.464 acciones a 6,00 euros por título.

- Venta de forma indirecta de 4.538.536 acciones a 6,04 euros por título.

- Venta de forma indirecta de 4.530.000 acciones a 6,03 euros por título.

- Venta de forma indirecta de 4.400.000 acciones a 6,02 euros por título.

- Venta de forma indirecta de 4.360.000 acciones a 6,04 euros por título.


----------



## Kujire (25 Feb 2009)

Hola, ya no soy santanderina ... hasta la vista babe! a 4,95! Yujuuuuuu! ... 

Cómo pinta la cosa? podemos ir más arriba en el Ibex?

lo de Iberdrola pinta malo malo:


----------



## chameleon (25 Feb 2009)

están ocurriendo demasiadas cosas

parece que están aprovechando para hacer operaciones corporativas ahora. ¿pensarán que estamos ya en el suelo?


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

El Stoxx luchando con el 2000 de nuevo, yo creo que tiene ganas de pasarlos pero ahora veremos que ocurre.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Hola!

Endesa tiene un trabajito desde arriba, para tirarla... van a por los 20,00€ por cierto como va el tema de div en ventas desde otros paises?

Tendrías que abonar el 18% previamente en España?

He oido que son muy apetitosos para clientes -import-


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

_*apertura En Wall Street: *_

dow Jones: -0,66%; 
S&p 500: -0,71%; 
Nasdaq: -0,90%


----------



## Bayne (25 Feb 2009)

A ver si ahora, fotito para Azkuna.
Sin tener npi, a mi me sale alrededor de 3.6


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

SAN descendiendo...


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx luchando con el 2000 de nuevo, yo creo que tiene ganas de pasarlos pero ahora veremos que ocurre.



O se animan los alemanes, o solo veras subir el stoxx cuando cierren los europeos...

Estan de capa caida.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

*7,267.31
-83.63 (-1.14%)
*
Dj Usa


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> O se animan los alemanes, o solo veras subir el stoxx cuando cierren los europeos...
> 
> Estan de capa caida.




Puff, vaya ostiazo acaba de darse el Stoxx, ya no veo ganas de subir por ninguna parte


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2009)

Guano's friends

UNETE

Echadle un vistazo a la grafica del IBEX para observar las maravillosas cataratas...


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (25 Feb 2009)

¿Hasta dónde caerá el SAN?

BAC = Bank of America
C = City


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Gm Sube +20%


----------



## wsleone (25 Feb 2009)

a las 16,00 horas dan las ventas de viviendas de segunda mano; como salgan mal ...


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Guano's friends
> 
> UNETE



Nací "abonado" al guano.

Buenas tardes 
Quiero sangre.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

El ibex se resiste... es futil.... nos vamos a rojo...

7,254.40
-96.54 (-1.31%)

DJ USA


----------



## wsleone (25 Feb 2009)

wbuffete dijo:


> quiero Sangre.




*a La Cola !!!*

edito: porqué cuando escribo en mayúsculas pone la pimera letra en mayúscula y el resto en minúscula ????


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

Ojo, que aun no se ha roto la figura de rebote de ayer, parece estar al límite pero a los leoncios les encanta hacer este tipo de cosas, extremar el dolor le llaman.


----------



## chameleon (25 Feb 2009)

lo están aguantando a ver si el dato de pisitos de USA sale un poco mejor de lo esperado


----------



## Kujire (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> por cierto como va el tema de div en ventas desde otros paises?
> 
> ...



Ni idea, nunca he mantenido tanto como para cobrar dividendo. Esto es un tema muy interesante, a ver si alguien nos lo aclara.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

De cara a tus futuras endesas a 15,00€ XD

*7,245.08
-105.86 (-1.44%)
Real-time: 10:00AM EST 


dj usa*


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2009)

¿compro cepsas?


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Rojo Ibex Now!


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Feb 2009)

Ha salido el dato vivienda?

Se cae


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (25 Feb 2009)

Viviendas de 2ª mano
-5,23%
Mucho peor de lo esperado.

La recuperación tendrá que esperar


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

TONUEL... el SAN te llama... oigo los cantos de sirenas!


----------



## Kujire (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> De cara a tus futuras endesas a 15,00€ XD



Si, ya he visto, pero en US tenemos previsto a subir por la tarde ... no sé que hacer: si darlas el piro ahora o esperar

Los datos de la viv malos malos


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Feb 2009)

Va a piar en directo Bernicopter en CNBC.

Zas?


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Okay... pensaba que no tenias endesas en tu cartera!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Feb 2009)

¿Veis posible que Repsol repita la jugada de ayer?

11,8x - 11,7x


----------



## Tupper (25 Feb 2009)

........................................


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

*7,204.15
-146.79 (-2.00%)
Real-time: 10:05AM EST

DJ USA*


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Si, ya he visto, pero en US tenemos previsto a subir por la tarde ... no sé que hacer: si darlas el piro ahora o esperar
> 
> Los datos de la viv malos malos



Si te hubieras comprado la casa otro gallo cantaría....


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Tiene que ceder el SAN, para q el ibex tome color rojo intenso... de momento nada!


----------



## Kujire (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Okay... pensaba que no tenias endesas en tu cartera!



me he quedado con algunas, las solté en 25 otras 24 cuando lo de las dificultades de OPA, por aquello de verlas en el sistema y así tenerlas controladas ...

Como ves los Repsoles?, me esperaba un poco más de recorrido..


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

Bueno, ya está bien de tonterías, figura de rebote totalmente deshecha y estamos en niveles de caida fuertes, es decir, que nos vamos al guano con todas las de la ley.


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Feb 2009)

Mínimo absoluto en DJI por debajo de 7077

Atentos!!


----------



## Pindik87 (25 Feb 2009)

Vamos ataque a los 7000 puntos
Esto se hunde señores!


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

REPSOL... yo lo veo en 11,00€ pero hoy se ha comportado muy bien a finales de la mañana.


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Feb 2009)

Mínimo absoluto en DJI por debajo de 7077

Atentos!!


----------



## wsleone (25 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, ya está bien de tonterías, figura de rebote totalmente deshecha y estamos en niveles de caida fuertes, es decir, que nos vamos al guano con todas las de la ley.




me quiere no me quiere, me quiere no me quiere, me quiere no me quiere, ....


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Feb 2009)

Si dji forma el hombro derecho....

200 puntos pabajo.


----------



## Bayne (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tiene que ceder el SAN, para q el ibex tome color rojo intenso... de momento nada!



SAN tiene tiempo de acabar en rojo
Como dice mi suegro "sueños de pobre, pedos de borrica vieja..."


----------



## Amon_Ra (25 Feb 2009)

decian esta mañana por la prensa Para saber si el rebote es fiable, la clave está en que el S&P 500 recupere los 810 puntos; anoche cerró en 773,14.

*S&P 500 Index 755.11 16:08 -18,03 (-2,33%) *

Buen viaje ah ah aha aha aah


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Feb 2009)

Berni ha dicho algo que ha levantado muchos murmullos en la sala

Jorl!!


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Discurso De Bernanke Es Casi Idéntico Al De Ayer


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Feb 2009)

Mínimo absoluto en DJI por debajo de 7077

Atentos!!


----------



## Kujire (25 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Si te hubieras comprado la casa otro gallo cantaría....



Esta zona va p'arriba, es lo malo que tiene, no han bajado ni un 2%, y los precios que se manejan por aki para apartamentos son como los de la canción de Raphael, casi compensa ver una casita un poco alejada! (llevo una visillera en potencia esperando a salir)



> Bernanke v2.0 aparrillado por el otro lado en el congreso en el dia 2 de su comparecencia, ayer tuvo la barita mágica de poner al mercado en verde a ver qué pasa hoy ...


----------



## chameleon (25 Feb 2009)

Según el Gobernador del Banco de España [Imprimir] 



Esto es lo que ha dicho: 

* Recesión económica en España en línea con las previsiones del FMI/OCDE (*caída del PIB superior al 2.0 %*) 
* Mayor deterioro esperado para el crédito, con el deterioro de la deuda *forzando a la banca a cortar crédito *
* También los problemas de financiación de la banca tendrán influencia en la oferta de crédito 
* La prolongación en las tensiones del mercado también podrían deteriorar la posición de la banca 
* *Si los problemas de liquidez son crónicos, aparecen problemas de solvencia *
* *No se puede descartar que el Gobierno tenga que intervenir una entidad financiera*: no tienen activos tóxicos, pero no son inmunes a la Crisis 
* Es factible una reestructuración del Sistema financiero español 
* Si el sector financiero se debilita, la salida de la Crisis será más complicada y lenta 
* El Sistema financiero español es robusto: ha resistido la primera ola de la Crisis 
* *Los depositantes deben mantener la calma; los accionistas no tanto *
* Un creciente desempleo también puede reducir el crédito y debilitar la recuperación económica 

Sobre la Crisis internacional: 

* *La Crisis internacional tocará fin cuando lo haga la norteamericana *
* G20 será importante como baza frente al proteccionismo 
* La intervención de bancos, su recapitalización, garantías de préstamos: son fundamentales para evitar un colapso, salvar a bancos y darles margen para prestar 
* El papel de los bancos centrales es garantizar la solvencia de los bancos, de echo es lo que hacen


----------



## wsleone (25 Feb 2009)

esto se va al carajo, A LA MIERDA

edito: al guano


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Hoy no se puede comprar nada... si mañana tenemos gap... en la apertura... mejores condiciones de compra.


----------



## wsleone (25 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> Según el Gobernador del Banco de España [Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y por supuesto antes que Alemania y Francia (me refiero a ejpain)


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

Bueno, el S&P aun no ha deshecho figura de rebote, vamos a ver como termina esto porque al fin y al cabo ha sido la reacción lógica a un dato malo. Pero al Stoxx lo veo muy débil, mucho más que al propio S&P.


----------



## wsleone (25 Feb 2009)

*APUESTA PARA HOY*

-1,75%

tonuel, espero tu thanks


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel, el rebotillo fue ayer, yo que tu me esperaba a los fuegos artificiales.... que pueden ser pronto, deja que otro gané ese 5%



no te habras metido no? jiji


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Feb 2009)

Mulder

DJI sí la ha roto.
Si termina el hombro derecho proyección 7050 aprox


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Las gacelas se les ha ido la cabeza.... en el foro de invertia -acciona--- según sus hipotesis... acciona -la empresa- es la que no quiere subir el valor, la tienen controlada para aliviar al PP. ejjejjejee pobres gacelas, vender NOW!


----------



## Desencantado (25 Feb 2009)




----------



## Amon_Ra (25 Feb 2009)

Donde esta hablando el Bernake , lo debe de estar haciedo muy bien.


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, el S&P aun no ha deshecho figura de rebote, vamos a ver como termina esto porque al fin y al cabo ha sido la reacción lógica a un dato malo. Pero al Stoxx lo veo muy débil, mucho más que al propio S&P.




Hoy por la mañana el stoxx deberia haber superoa el 2020 los alemanes no pueden no con los calzoncillos. O tiran los americanos, o en europa las mañanas van a ser siempre negativas


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Que está pasando en el ibex... TONUEL!!!


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Feb 2009)

El petróleo subiendo como un tiro...

Tengo miedo.


----------



## chameleon (25 Feb 2009)

vamos a ver, los japos han dicho que van a comprar acciones de bancos para que no caigan las cotizaciones. ¿harán los mismo los americanos?


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

No tiene lógica que empresas son las más importantes para inyectar liquidez...? bancos... energeticas? algo complicado... bueno .... claro... si fabricas dinero print money now!


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Las gacelas se les ha ido la cabeza.... en el foro de invertia -acciona--- según sus hipotesis... acciona -la empresa- es la que no quiere subir el valor, la tienen controlada para aliviar al PP. ejjejjejee pobres gacelas, vender NOW!



En acciona estan haciendo lo mismo cada día, por las mañanas a primera hora reclutan gacelas, luego tiran el valor y al final de la jornada la dejan en numeros más que decentes.

He estado por ponerme corto, pero lo vi mas claro en el SAN.

Posiblemente marque hoy una figura de martillo al final de la jornada.... y ya sabes lo que significa.

Si llega a 71 me meto de cabeza. porque el 16 ya hay cash en acciona.


----------



## El río de la vida (25 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> vamos a ver, los japos han dicho que *van a comprar acciones de bancos para que no caigan las cotizaciones. *¿harán los mismo los americanos?




Y luego las van soltando a los pardillos poco a poco, para que las pérdidas sean más progresivas....


----------



## chollero (25 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> vamos a ver, los japos han dicho que van a comprar acciones de bancos para que no caigan las cotizaciones. ¿harán los mismo los americanos?



si han dicho eso es que van a vender todo, parece mentira que hagais esas preguntas a estas alturas.

posdata: nos vamos al guano


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

ACCIONA puede que visite los 54,00€ pero a 70-71 podemos verla esta semana


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

IBERDROLA puede visitar su min del 2009 en 5,21€


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

GAMESAS REPSOLES A TIRO....

GAMESA presenta resultados esta semana, ?

hoy ha estado subiendo hasta +4,21%


----------



## chameleon (25 Feb 2009)

perdemos los 7400 ...

REP presenta el viernes
se esperan peores que en 2007, pero quizás añadan las ventas de activos que han tenido (redes de distribución etc)


----------



## wsleone (25 Feb 2009)

están saltando stops que da gusto :


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Feb 2009)

Creo que el HCH se ha consumado.

Es cutresalchichero pero...


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

Lo que acaba de hacer el Stoxx a corto plazo es empezar con la onda 5a bajista. Es decir, el Stoxx ahora tiene recorrido a la baja hasta 1713 aproximadamente, a partir del 1955 ya era irreversible este escenario.

Se ha corregido muy poco, la debilidad es extrema y tenemos correcciones de aficionado pero ahora mismo estamos en los mínimos absolutos.

Sepan, para que se congratulen algunos, que esta falta de rebotes me ha hecho perder una pasta pero espero recuperarla con el corto que tengo ahora en marcha y que espero mantener varios días. Al menos hasta que vea que volvemos a tener un rebote.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

REPSOL puede verse el 11,77€ si continuamos cayendo.

Mulder te honra ser tan explicito... aquí tambien se publican las perdidas... todos los días tenemos resultados de cada usuario!


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo que acaba de hacer el Stoxx a corto plazo es empezar con la onda 5a bajista. Es decir, el Stoxx ahora tiene recorrido a la baja hasta 1713 aproximadamente, a partir del 1955 ya era irreversible este escenario.
> 
> Se ha corregido muy poco, la debilidad es extrema y tenemos correcciones de aficionado pero ahora mismo estamos en los mínimos absolutos.
> 
> Sepan, para que se congratulen algunos, que esta falta de rebotes me ha hecho perder una pasta pero espero recuperarla con el corto que tengo ahora en marcha y que espero mantener varios días. Al menos hasta que vea que volvemos a tener un rebote.



Mulder,

Actuar sin un plan es peligroso, ademas tu eres de los que hacen intradia.....

A mi tambien me pasa, como no me sale esto.........pues ahora gano lo perdido, y al final acabo perdiendo el doble


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> REPSOL puede verse el 11,77€ si continuamos cayendo.
> 
> Mulder te honra ser tan explicito... aquí tambien se publican las perdidas... todos los días tenemos resultados de cada usuario!




Me he terminado de convencer de que el mercado ahora mismo está loco


----------



## dillei (25 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Mulder,
> 
> Actuar sin un plan es peligroso, ademas tu eres de los que hacen intradia.....
> 
> A mi tambien me pasa, como no me sale esto.........pues ahora gano lo perdido, y al final acabo perdiendo el doble



Sabias palabras


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Eso es normal... con el cabreo en caliente... se comenten nuevas locuras!

A mi el SAN me ha solucionado la metedura de pata con ACCIONA, hay que ser más prudente y tener paciencia...


----------



## wsleone (25 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Sepan, para que se congratulen algunos, que esta falta de rebotes me ha hecho perder una pasta ...



eso lo dices tú, yo no me alegro por nadie de los habituales de aquí que pierda dinero; de fondo se nota que hay buen "rollo" y sobre todo sincero. Suerte y a ver si recuperas


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Los mam-- de CVX están metidos en todos los fregaos... SOLTANDO EN REPSOL.


----------



## chameleon (25 Feb 2009)

la verdad yo no me atrevería a abrir cortos ahora mismo
en 7300 tendrás todo el tiempo de sobra, hoy todavía puede darse la vuelta...


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

si seguimos en el canal que os puse ayer, estaremos ante otro crash....

Caemos de manera abrupta y sin rebotes.


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Mulder,
> 
> Actuar sin un plan es peligroso, ademas tu eres de los que hacen intradia.....
> 
> A mi tambien me pasa, como no me sale esto.........pues ahora gano lo perdido, y al final acabo perdiendo el doble




El plan si que lo tengo, he dado un objetivo claro con un nivel de entrada claro también, aunque si que es cierto que el entrar con este sistema era algo que aun tenía en pruebas pero esas pruebas no estaban saliendo nada mal.

La cuestión es poner puntos de salida por encima de soportes (para poner el stop detrás de esos soportes y que no te lo salten rápidamente, o si lo hacen lo hagan con fundamento) y seguir la dirección que marca el sistema. Desde la semana pasada estoy anticipando una fuerte caida y esperaba que los rebotes llegaran más alto, pero la debilidad es extrema.

edito: no se si nadie se ha dado cuenta de que la caida de esta tarde ha hecho nuevos mínimos del año en el Stoxx, mínimos posiblemente de 11 años o más.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2009)

Abriendo largos en 7410 de IBEX...

Por cierto y sin que venga a cuento: Hoy me han comentado que han pedido un crédito para pagarnos, y a mi mujer también...  Lo chungo del tema es que trabajamos para la administración... glups!


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Normalmente hay mucha empresas del estado que el pagador es el ECI, de ahí que muchos contratos con precios desproporcionados se los adjundiquen por arte de mágica!


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Abriendo largos en 7410 de IBEX...



Me dejas ojiplático y meditabundo.

Ese torito!! Suerte


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

muchos veran hoy un doble suelo en el SP....

jiji


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

Hacienda tambien se esta retrasando en los pagos,

Al final el ejercito, en vez del CETME, con un vara como el TIO DE LA VARA


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Normalmente hay mucha empresas del estado que el pagador es el ECI, de ahí que muchos contratos con precios desproporcionados se los adjundiquen por arte de mágica!



Yo cobro directamente de la Generalitat y mi mujer del ICS(Salut)... no pinta bien la cosa, les han dicho que comienzan a despedir gente de primaria (centros de salud) y que el crédito de nóminas llega hasta junio... 

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

quien se ha retrasado con pagos?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Me dejas ojiplático y meditabundo.
> 
> Ese torito!! Suerte



Estoy siguiendo la teoría del sentimiento contrario...  La del análisis técnico me iba de pena!!!!! :

Saludos....


----------



## sada (25 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo cobro directamente de la Generalitat y mi mujer del ICS(Salut)... no pinta bien la cosa, les han dicho que comienzan a despedir gente de primaria (centros de salud) y que el crédito de nóminas llega hasta junio...
> 
> Saludos...



dios que mal va el hilo hoy.........

pues te diré que en una comunidad del norte.. caixa - - - - - -- tuvo que adelantar la pasta para la delegación de educación, para que pudiesen cobrar la paga extra los profes...


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Hacienda tambien se esta retrasando en los pagos,
> 
> Al final el ejercito, en vez del CETME, con un vara como el TIO DE LA VARA



Je je je, todos los días deberíamos mandar al tio la vara a algún personaje, empresa,...


----------



## Bayne (25 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo cobro directamente de la Generalitat y mi mujer del ICS(Salut)... no pinta bien la cosa, les han dicho que comienzan a despedir gente de primaria (centros de salud) y que el crédito de nóminas llega hasta junio...
> 
> Saludos...



Joder, impresiona...
Ánimos y que no sea nada


----------



## fros (25 Feb 2009)

Volviendo al Ibex, el Santander está que se sale...


[URL=

De la gráfica. :

Todos están esperando la gran hostia que aún no ha llegado. Santander puede que llegue a tres euros a mediados de año.

Vermos a ver qué pasa.


----------



## sada (25 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo cobro directamente de la Generalitat y mi mujer del ICS(Salut)... no pinta bien la cosa, les han dicho que comienzan a despedir gente de primaria (centros de salud) y que el crédito de nóminas llega hasta junio...
> 
> Saludos...



y como van a despedir a gente que se supone tiene su oposición aprovada y su plaza fija?????????????'


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

ing 8% de caida, cuando subia un cojoncito...


----------



## fros (25 Feb 2009)

sada dijo:


> y como van a despedir a gente que se supone tiene su oposición aprovada y su plaza fija?????????????'



Cosas veredes amigo Sancho...


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

sada dijo:


> y como van a despedir a gente que se supone tiene su oposición aprovada y su plaza fija?????????????'



Desdepdir no, pero retrarsar los pagos uno o dos añitos.....y ya me diras si te quedas o te vas buscando otra cosa....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2009)

sada dijo:


> y como van a despedir a gente que se supone tiene su oposición aprovada y su plaza fija?????????????'



Pues ahí está el tema, si siendo funcionario dicen que la administración está pidiendo crédito para pagarnos, imagínate donde nos vamos... al guano!!!! pero no bursátil, si no social... Y lo de primaria, los médicos no son funcionarios...

Saludos y perdonar el off-topic


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo cobro directamente de la Generalitat y mi mujer del ICS(Salut)... no pinta bien la cosa, les han dicho que comienzan a despedir gente de primaria (centros de salud) y que el crédito de nóminas llega hasta junio...
> 
> Saludos...




Un abrazo solidario.Más suerte!!

P.D:Ahora DJI despliega más el hombrjito


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

el año pasado la dipu de bizkaia creo que tuvo q pedir para pagar el iva creo o algo asi, pq habia un desfase ntre los ingreesos de irpf y esas cosas



tranqui


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

Si la bolsa baja, es que estamos ante un crash........... y no va a ser bonito para nadie, ni para los bajistas, ni para los empepitas ni para los pillados en bolsa.

Simplemente retroceresmos en el tiempo, nos vamos a los 70s


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

su señora es funcionaria "lascosasasucauce" ???


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> su señora es funcionaria "lascosasasucauce" ???



No, el funcionario soy yo... , ella es médico... ahí está el tema, si nosotros llegamos a pasarlo mínimamente mal, vamos a ver correr rios de sangre por las calles.... 

Saludos...

PD: Gracias WBuffete


----------



## sada (25 Feb 2009)

te diré que en una comunidad del norte.. caixa - - - - - -- tuvo que adelantar la pasta para la delegación de educación, para que pudiesen cobrar la paga extra los profes...


----------



## sada (25 Feb 2009)

y en esa misma comunidad los contratados para medio rural montes etc ya no les pagan las horas extras, y en vez de cobrar el 28 cobras más tarde , sobre el 6 de mes


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2009)

sada dijo:


> y en esa misma comunidad los contratados para medio rural montes etc ya no les pagan las horas extras, y en vez de cobrar el 28 cobras más tarde , sobre el 6 de mes



cada vez la empresa publica se acerca más a la privada...


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Cerramos en verde?


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

Que campeon que es el IBEX.....!!!!


----------



## dillei (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cerramos en verde?



Está claro. Cuando Mulder abre cortos... ¡ponte largo!


----------



## wsleone (25 Feb 2009)

el SAN y BBVA subiendo así y USA por los suelos ????? no se lo cree ni Dios


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

No me había dado cuenta... hoy el SAN ha visto los 4,67€


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

Como me han tirado de mi corto en 1955 porque ha saltado el stop, que ya estaba puesto para asegurar ganancias ahora marco el 1961 para cortos, ahora veremos si se ejecuta.

Vamos a tener una tarde-noche muy entretenida.


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

nos han cazado en el rebote


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Como me han tirado de mi corto en 1955 porque ha saltado el stop, que ya estaba puesto para asegurar ganancias ahora marco el 1961 para cortos, ahora veremos si se ejecuta.
> 
> Vamos a tener una tarde-noche muy entretenida.



No te ofusques, a veces el mercado es mejor dejarlo, y verlo con nitidez al dia siguiente.

Por cierto he abiero cortos sobre el DAX y largos sobre el IBEX para llevarme la difrencia, de lo chungos que estan los teutones


----------



## TIPOA (25 Feb 2009)

a las guenas tardes a todos....
os leo cada dia, y hacia bastante que no tenia ni tiempo para charlar.
lo de hoy.... no tiene nombre
a santo de que el Ibex se pone en verde??
es que no tiene sentido, .. sinceramente, quieren quedar bien en la foto para que?, a esta bolsa no le queda otra via que bajar a los 5miles para que esto quede limpio de polvo paja y empresuchas amparadas por nuestros gobernantes....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Abriendo largos en 7410 de IBEX...



Cerrados a 7500... el último € que lo gane otro...

Vamos reduciendo las pérdidas, je je


----------



## Saturno (25 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No, el funcionario soy yo... , ella es médico... ahí está el tema, si nosotros llegamos a pasarlo mínimamente mal, vamos a ver correr rios de sangre por las calles....



Ten cuidado no te manche la sangre de la chusma encarnizada


----------



## TIPOA (25 Feb 2009)

comienza la subasta... haber como acaba esta farsa hoy


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2009)

TIPOA dijo:


> comienza la subasta... haber como acaba esta farsa hoy



*A ver, a ver*...


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> No te ofusques, a veces el mercado es mejor dejarlo, y verlo con nitidez al dia siguiente.
> 
> Por cierto he abiero cortos sobre el DAX y largos sobre el IBEX para llevarme la difrencia, de lo chungos que estan los teutones




Jejejeje, te pones corto en el Dax y ¿me dices que no me ofusque en ponerme corto con el Stoxx?


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

El SAN está por 4,82€ en subasta


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

Va a terminar en verde.


----------



## crack (25 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Va a terminar en verde.



Y los alemanes si no acaban en verde también les va a faltar poco...:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2009)

Agenda mañana USAna...

*A las 14.30:
-Peticiones de subsidio de paro semanales.
Dato previo: 627.000. Previsión: 625.000.

A las 14.30:
-Pedidos de bienes duraderos (vida útil más de 3 años) de enero.
Dato previo: -3. Previsión: -2,5.
-Sin transportes:
Dato previo: -3,9%. Previsión: -2,3%.

A las 16.00:
-Ventas de viviendas nuevas de enero.
Dato previo: 331.000. Previsión: 330.000.
*
Saludos...

Edito: IBEX 7385 mínimo intradía de los últimos 5,2 años


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

crack dijo:


> Y los alemanes si no acaban en verde también les va a faltar poco...:



No no ............los teutones, les gusta mas el guano....

Los futuros del dax terminan a las 17:30 y por eso lo ves en valores bajos


----------



## DeCafeina (25 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Como me han tirado de mi corto en 1955 porque ha saltado el stop, que ya estaba puesto para asegurar ganancias ahora marco el 1961 para cortos, ahora veremos si se ejecuta.
> 
> Vamos a tener una tarde-noche muy entretenida.



¿Te ha entrado, verdad?

Suerte


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Feb 2009)

Tengo visitas
Hasta mañana
Queda el momento crítico.

Chao


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

DeCafeina dijo:


> ¿Te ha entrado, verdad?
> 
> Suerte




Si, ya estoy dentro.


----------



## Kujire (25 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News .... desde la Casa Blanca*

Obama presenta al nuevo secretario de comercio ... que como os imagináis .... no es americano ..... es asiático

Ya tenemos los guiños, a Israel, a China, el de Mexico nos salió rana... y quién sabe si nos hace el favor un día con Morat... cada vez tengo la impresión que este no es el gob de un país sino liderar al mundo

TIm Gaithner en la tele ....

Anuncia un descuento de 8k$ para los que quieran comprar casa


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Feb 2009)

Por curiosidad...

Yo tratando de hacer de especuladorcillo bursatil,en lo que va de año llevo palmado en torno al 15%...

Esto es comun,o yo soy mas paquete de lo habitual...:


----------



## DeCafeina (25 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, ya estoy dentro.



Vaya. Mira que estoy empujando para abajo con todas mis fuerzas, pero no hay forma. :o

¡Ánimo!


----------



## Kujire (25 Feb 2009)

No sé si sabéis (creo que ya lo dije antes que tenemos pensado subir por la tarde, me refiero al AFTERNOON ok? por aki en US


----------



## comparto-piso (25 Feb 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por curiosidad...
> 
> Yo tratando de especuladorcillo bursatil,en lo que va de año llevo palmado en torno al 15%...
> 
> Esto es comun,o yo soy mas paquete de lo habitual...:



hombre un 15% es demasiado. Yo en enero gane un 18% aprox. estaba euforico jeje pero en febrero voy perdiendo un 8% aun asi no me quejo porque no tengo ni idea de bolsa. Pero mientras acierte mas veces de las que fallo me dare por satisfecho porque las perdidas las corto antes que las ganancias.


----------



## Bayne (25 Feb 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por curiosidad...
> 
> Yo tratando de especuladorcillo bursatil,en lo que va de año llevo palmado en torno al 15%...
> 
> Esto es comun,o yo soy mas paquete de lo habitual...:



Te sigo de cerca -10%


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Vaya. Mira que estoy empujando para abajo con todas mis fuerzas, pero no hay forma. :o
> 
> ¡Ánimo!




Nada, al final caerá el sentido es irresistible y ya nos han demostrado durante varios días que no se rebota ni lo más mínimo.


----------



## DeCafeina (25 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Nada, al final caerá el sentido es irresistible y ya nos han demostrado durante varios días que no se rebota ni lo más mínimo.



Ahí lo tenemos ya empezando a rendirse. Desde 1961 ha llegado a subir en torno a un 5%. Espero que tuvieses el stop un poco más generoso.


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Ahí lo tenemos ya empezando a rendirse. Desde 1961 ha llegado a subir en torno a un 5%. Espero que tuvieses el stop un poco más generoso.




Parafraseando a Tonuel: los stops son de pobres 

Lo pondré cuando vaya la cosa a mi favor.

edito: falta una onda 5a por desarrollar hoy y esa onda 5a nos va a meter directamente en el guano, es decir, a mínimos.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

TIGER GLOBAL MANAGEMENT, LLC COMUNICA POSICIÓN CORTA EN POPULAR (0,84%)

Mañana buen día.


----------



## DeCafeina (25 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parafraseando a Tonuel: los stops son de pobres
> 
> Lo pondré cuando vaya la cosa a mi favor.



¡Jajajajajaja!. ¡Qué hartón a reir!.


----------



## chameleon (25 Feb 2009)

POPULAR: 



> Vicente Santana Aparicio, consejero del banco desde 2003, ha vendido casi toda su posición accionarial durante el ejercicio. Sólo entre los días 19 y 20 de febrero, según consta en la CNMV, Santana Aparicio vendió 680.000 acciones a precios comprendidos entre los 3,75 y 4,12 euros. Por lo tanto, ahora sólo controla el 0,007% del capital de Banco Popular, frente al 0,114% que tenía en diciembre de 2008. Vicente Santana Aparicio fundó Interdealers, que fue adquirido por Banco Popular en la década de los 90.



ojo que ya sabemos cual va a ser el primero

y luego el sabadell....


----------



## chameleon (25 Feb 2009)

por cierto han dicho en intereconomía que rep presenta resultados mañana, yo pensaba que era el viernes antes de apertura. ¿alguien confirma?

saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2009)

Renta 4 ha pronosticado que podemos caer aún más bajo todavía

Lo tengo claro, vamos pa'arriba


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

iberdrola: algo era ello


*Arregui acelera su marcha de Iberdrola: vende un gran paquete por 130 millones*

El vínculo que une a Juan Luís Arregui e Iberdrola es cada vez más fino. En varias operaciones fuera de mercado, el vicepresidente de la primera eléctrica española ha vendido el 0,4% del capital por unos 130 millones de euros. Así, reduce su posición hasta poco más del 1%, la mitad que hace un año. Estas operaciones coinciden con el afán de ACS de incrementar su peso en la compañía que preside Sánchez Galán.

En febrero de 2008, las alarmas saltaron en el seno de Iberdrola cuando Juan Luís Arregui, vicepresidente no ejecutivo de la compañía desde 2006, traspasó el 0,2% a 10 euros por acción. Era un movimiento contra natura, ya que las operaciones se produjeron en medio de rumores sobre un posible asalto hostil de ACS y EDF al capital de Iberdrola. Este inversor, también presidente de la papelera Ence, es uno de los principales aliados de Ignacio Sánchez Galán.

A los pocos días, Arregui concedió una entrevista a El País para aplacar los ánimos. El empresario afirmó que gran parte de su patrimonio está en Iberdrola, y que no pensaba en salir salvo que lo echaran. Además, dijo que mantenía su compromiso con el equipo directivo y aseguró que el núcleo duro (“que no se va a mover”) controlaba el 30% del capital. Iberdrola transmitió a la prensa que las ventas se debían a necesidades de liquidez por cuestiones fiscales y que iría rehaciendo la posición.

Desde ese momento, Arregui sólo ha vendido acciones de Iberdrola. Aunque las operaciones sucedidas entre el 17 y el 23 de este mes son las más importantes. En cinco bloques fuera de mercado a través de un broker ciego, el vicepresidente ha traspasado 21,4 millones de títulos, el 0,425% del capital, a unos 6 euros de media. Así, ha ingresado una cantidad muy próxima a los 130 millones de euros.

Los movimientos se han producido con una del 10% respecto a mercado. Esto puede deberse a que las acciones de las que se ha desprendido se corresponden con los derivados over the counter (OTC) que pactó en agosto. Arregui compró dos opciones de venta (put), una por 21,4 millones de títulos a un precio de ejecución de 9,16 euros con vencimiento en abril, y otra de 25 millones de acciones con ejercicio en agosto a 9,16 euros. Además, vendió dos opciones de compra (call), una por 34,24 millones acciones con vencimiento en abril a 7,68 euros y otra de 25 millones acciones hasta agosto y ejercicio a 9,31 euros.

Tras las operaciones, Juan Luís Arregui conserva el 1,105% de Iberdrola, valorado a precios de mercado en 290 millones de euros. A finales de 2007, controlaba más del 2%. La otra operación de venta se remonta a octubre del año pasado, cuando este accionista vendió 13,3 millones de títulos de la eléctrica a 5,3 euros de media.

ACS se arma de cara a la junta

La intención de la constructora que preside Florentino Pérez es acudir a la junta de Iberdrola del 20 de marzo con una participación directa del 12,6%. Para ello, tendrá que concretar con Natixis el intercambio de su contrato derivado (equity swap), representativo del 5,2% de la eléctrica, por acciones ordinarias. Una operación que está a punto de concretarse, según apuntan fuentes consultadas.

Los planes de ACS pasan por tener representación en el consejo de administración de Iberdrola una vez que dé el pase a Unión Fenosa. A la entrada de la constructora en el órgano de gestión se opone frontalmente el actual equipo directivo comandado por Sánchez Galán, que incluso piensa aprobar en la junta una modificación estatutaria que limite el acceso del grupo constructor.

Formar parte del consejo permitirá a ACS consolidar en sus cuentas por puesta en equivalencia la participación en Iberdrola, ya que a pesar de no tener el 20% del capital de la sociedad (umbral a partir del cual se consolida automáticamente), el hecho de tener una influencia significativa en su gestión permite esta salida contable. A la entrada en caja de los dividendos se uniría la belleza formal en la parte baja de las cuentas.

Este mes, el vicepresidente de Banca March, Pablo Vallbona, señaló que ACS, compañía en la que la entidad participa a través de Corporación Financiera Alba y de la que es el primer accionista con el 24,5% del capital, aspira a hacerse con en torno a un 20% de Iberdrola una vez salga de Unión Fenosa, con el fin de poder consolidar esta participación en sus cuentas, pero dejó claro que “no tiene prisa” por hacerlo.


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> por cierto han dicho en intereconomía que rep presenta resultados mañana, yo pensaba que era el viernes antes de apertura. ¿alguien confirma?
> 
> saludos




Aquí si que sale:

Earnings.com: Event Calendar - Earnings


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

kujire, hoy han dicho que el proximo rival de obama en 2012 (ji ji ji) será de origen hindú


en tve


----------



## Kujire (25 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> kujire, hoy han dicho que el proximo rival de obama en 2012 (ji ji ji) será de origen hindú en tve



no hay como romper el hielo ...


----------



## sopelmar (25 Feb 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por curiosidad...
> 
> Yo tratando de hacer de especuladorcillo bursatil,en lo que va de año llevo palmado en torno al 15%...
> 
> Esto es comun,o yo soy mas paquete de lo habitual...:



yo tambien me e lucido e metido un gol pero me han metido dos y encima ya NO me dan credito pa seguir apostando


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

*Economía/Empresas.- Los minoritarios decidirán la próxima semana si exigen a Enel una OPA de exclusión por Endesa*

Hora: 18:06 Fuente: Europa Press

imprimir Enviar noticia a un amigo disminuir el tamaño de la fuente aumentar el tamaño de la fuente

MADRID, 25 (EUROPA PRESS)

La junta directiva de la Asociación Española de Accionistas Minoritarios de Empresas Cotizadas (Aemec) se reunirá el próximo martes 3 de marzo para valorar posibles medidas jurídicas para obligar a Enel a lanzar una Oferta Pública de Adquisición (OPA) por el 100% de Endesa.

La directiva de la asociación estudiará los informes jurídicos que desde finales de enero llevan elaborando varios expertos acerca de las implicaciones para Enel de la compra del 25% de Acciona en Endesa, operación que elevará del 67% al 92% la participación del grupo italiano.

Esta escalada accionarial ha provocado movimientos en la cotización de Endesa, limitada al 8% de su capital en manos de minoritarios, que podrían estar reflejando una "incertidumbre sobre si existe un deber de OPA", advierte la asociación presidida por Javier Cremades.

A finales de enero, Aemec encargó un dictamen jurídico a tres catedráticos de Derecho Mercantil --Juan Ignacio Peinado, Ángel Fernández y Fernando Valenzuela-- para delimitar si Enel debe lanzar una OPA por el 100%.

Aemec mostró en aquel momento su determinación de reclamar ante la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) y ante las autoridades el lanzamiento de una OPA en caso de que los informes jurídicos arrojen un resultado en esta línea.

RECLAMACIÓN DE LOS 'POPULARES'.

El lunes, el Partido Popular anunció que se dirigiría a la CNMV con la intención de exigir el lanzamiento de una oferta de exclusión que, en el caso de que tuviera que presentarse al precio reservado a Acciona --el mismo de la OPA, de 40,16 euros--, obligaría a Enel a desembolsar 3.000 millones.

Estos cerca de 3.000 millones se sumarían a los 11.100 millones del 'put' de venta de la constructora --8.200 millones en efectivo y 2.105 megavatios (MW) de renovables e hidráulica de Endesa--, con lo que la operación se encarecería en un 30%.

En todo caso, la propia Enel ha condicionado su acuerdo del viernes con Acciona para la salida anticipada de la constructora de los Entrecanales a no verse obligado a lanzar una OPA por el 100%.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Chameleon... yo veo el castigo a repsol en la filtración de resultados de 4T 2008, de todos modos mañana con el gap.... todavía por determinar -positivo/negativo- puedes aprovechar para ampliar posiciones en el valor.

Conociendo a los USA, hoy cerraremos en -1,18% hay que meter presión.

Saludos!


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

Corto cerrado porque ha vuelto a saltar stop en beneficios....seguiremos intentándolo.


----------



## chameleon (25 Feb 2009)

el SP está haciendo una cuña...
le queda un toque abajo y luego se hunde o repunta


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

Acabo de volver, veo que sigue el SP donde lo he dejado..


----------



## crack (25 Feb 2009)

Joder, peaso lavado de cara le han pegado a la web...


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

jajajaja..........

Ande coño estoy!!!! voy a tener que cambiar la imagen..... algo mas sofistica!!!


----------



## crack (25 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> el SP está haciendo una cuña...
> le queda un toque abajo y luego se hunde o repunta



Qué intriga... aunque... esa es la duda de siempre, ¿no?


----------



## Riviera (25 Feb 2009)

He tenido esta mañana la oportunidad de salir sin perdidas pero he querido mas.Y ahora,pues eso,a esperar que al menos toque el reintegro 

<object width="353" height="132"><embed src="http://www.goear.com/files/external.swf?file=e3c178e" ****="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" quality="high" width="353" height="132"></embed></object>

P.d. Venga,coño,que esto va parriba.¡KUJIRE APUNTATE EL TANTO HOY!


----------



## chameleon (25 Feb 2009)

pues ha roto hacia arriba
¿se interpretará como doble suelo?
falta que el dato de paro de alemania mañana no sea muy malo y subimos como la espuma


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

Pues parece que toca subir, al final el DJ en positivo.......
Toca ir subiendo poco a poco, para reafirmar el rebote.

Mulder, ya se han descontado mucho en las bolsas. Y como dice Kujire, los bancos ponderan muy poco en el selectivo americano.

Hay mucho miedo, pero toca subir por lo menos para este rebote.


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> pues ha roto hacia arriba
> ¿se interpretará como doble suelo?
> falta que el dato de paro de alemania mañana no sea muy malo y subimos como la espuma



Los alemanes tienen mas que descontado el paro, lo que todavia no han asimilado es que tengan que rescatar a otros paises, a los que les ha dado pasta de los fondos europeos.....

.........Imaginaros si inviertes en españa en los 80, y al final te das cuenta que todo el dinero que has metido, solo ha servido para endeudarte y encima tienes que poner más.


----------



## Kujire (25 Feb 2009)

*id con cuidado .....*


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

Chocamos contra la resistencia del 770 del SP, venga bonito, vamos para arriba..... ataca ataca


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TONUEL... el SAN te llama... oigo los cantos de sirenas!




Lástima no haber estado aquí... últimamente los miercoles por la tarde vamos a darle a una pelota con un palo... aunque soy principiante le doy bastante bien por cierto... 




wsleone dijo:


> *APUESTA PARA HOY*
> 
> -1,75%
> 
> tonuel, espero tu thanks




Has pecado de optimista hamijo...




azkunaveteya dijo:


> no te habras metido no? jiji




No, pero de estar aquí habria comprado SANs a 4,67..., no lo dudes... :




donpepito dijo:


> Que está pasando en el ibex... TONUEL!!!




La figura es clara...


Corre, corre gacelilla... corre, corre que te pillo.... 



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


>



Cuenta cuenta................ ¿En ocasiones ves GAPs?????

Que se cuece


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Corto cerrado porque ha vuelto a saltar stop en beneficios....seguiremos intentándolo.




Espero que no hayas seguido tus previsiones estos dias... 



Saludos


----------



## Riviera (25 Feb 2009)

Volvemos al punto de partida 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xZbKHDPPrrc&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xZbKHDPPrrc&hl=es&fs=1" ****="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Kujire (25 Feb 2009)

tened fe, es sólo para coger carrerilla


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> tened fe, es sólo para coger carrerilla



jjajajajaja................que te cargas a Mulder, que lleva un dia de lucha con el stoxx


----------



## Kujire (25 Feb 2009)

la concentración ... me lleva toda la energía chicos....


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Kujire... por lo que observo... crees que el DJ va a terminar en verde?


----------



## comparto-piso (25 Feb 2009)

acaba en verde seguro


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

Os voy a ser infieles, tengo un ojo aqui y otro en el partido del Madrid - Liverpool.


----------



## Kujire (25 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Os voy a ser infieles, tengo un ojo aqui y otro en el partido del Madrid - Liverpool.



milagros ... a la cola


----------



## Kujire (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... por lo que observo... crees que el DJ va a terminar en verde?



es nuestro destino


----------



## chameleon (25 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Os voy a ser infieles, tengo un ojo aqui y otro en el partido del Madrid - Liverpool.



jajajaj somos lo peor 

vaya viciaos y viciadas de la bolsa 

acaba en verde aceituna...


----------



## Kujire (25 Feb 2009)

el gob no quiere que subamos ... estamos luchando contra ellos, los bonos efrecen un 7%! cabrones!!

venga! concentración! todos a empujar!


----------



## Alexandros (25 Feb 2009)

Buenas noches gente.


Citis compradas a 2 dolares el viernes vendidas a 2.77. Me he recuperado un poquito y sí, quiza mañana suban pero dicen que más vale pájaro en mano...


Un saludo!


----------



## Hagen (25 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> el gob no quiere que subamos ... estamos luchando contra ellos, los bonos efrecen un 7%! cabrones!!
> 
> venga! concentración! todos a empujar!



Pero que grande eres!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

Ver el Madrid es de pobres... :o

Lo que me jode es que mañana el SAN me hubiera dado jugosas y sabrosas plusvalias... 



Saludos


----------



## felipe (25 Feb 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> He tenido esta mañana la oportunidad de salir sin perdidas pero he querido mas.Y ahora,pues eso,a esperar que al menos toque el reintegro
> 
> <object width="353" height="132"><embed src="http://www.goear.com/files/external.swf?file=e3c178e" ****="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" quality="high" width="353" height="132"></embed></object>
> 
> P.d. Venga,coño,que esto va parriba.¡KUJIRE APUNTATE EL TANTO HOY!




Joder a mi me ha pasado igual, me he emocionado viendo las telefónicas cuando me he levantado a 14,20 y no he soltado las que me quedaban, quería ganar un poco más, es que comprandolas a 14,06....vaya mierda de precio que pillé


----------



## Kujire (25 Feb 2009)

a esto le llamo un TouchUP

Dow 7,347.51 -3.43 (-0.05%)
S&P 500  773.56  +0.42 (0.05%)
Nasdaq 1,437.44 -4.39 (-0.30%)


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

En verde del todo no, pero en -0,15% si quedaría real. 

Tonuel, mañana puedes comprar en pre-apertura... mañana con los Alemanes... habrá diversión.


----------



## chameleon (25 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> el gob no quiere que subamos ... estamos luchando contra ellos, los bonos efrecen un 7%! cabrones!!
> 
> venga! concentración! todos a empujar!



que grande eres kujire!! :


----------



## Kujire (25 Feb 2009)

Dow 7,361.29  +10.35 (0.14%)
S&P 500 775.22 +2.08 (0.27%)
Nasdaq 1,442.09 +0.26 (0.02%)

quedan 45mins de sesión...

Mantened la respiración!


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En verde del todo no, pero en -0,15% si quedaría real.
> 
> Tonuel, mañana puedes comprar en pre-apertura... mañana con los Alemanes... habrá diversión.




el tren ya ha pasado, no creo que veamos valores más altos que los de apertura... :o


Edito:

¿Cuándo decian que era lo de ver los 6000...? :


Saludos


----------



## furia angelical (25 Feb 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Buenas noches gente.
> 
> 
> Citis compradas a 2 dolares el viernes vendidas a 2.77. Me he recuperado un poquito y sí, quiza mañana suban pero dicen que más vale pájaro en mano...
> ...




¡¡Bravo chavalote!!... A ver si van aprendiendo algunos por aquí.


----------



## Kujire (25 Feb 2009)

20 minutos boys, no vayamos "a godella ahora"

Presión!!

los tenemos acorralados, ... y no vamos a hacer prisioneros

Dow 7,359.38 +8.44 (0.11%)
S&P 500 774.70 +1.56 (0.20%)
Nasdaq 1,445.02  +3.19 (0.22%)


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Stay cool! verde light for sure!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2009)

Parece que está haciendo un pull-back a la línea de tendencia... tendría recorrido hasta el 765...


----------



## Kujire (25 Feb 2009)

"siento como la fuerza se debilita en mi maestro"



"rompiendo la formación cabrones son, fe es poca en ellos, mañana día otro será"


----------



## un marronazo (25 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> el tren ya ha pasado, no creo que veamos valores más altos que los de apertura... :o
> 
> 
> Edito:
> ...



pues no creo que tardeis mas de dos semanas en alcanzarlos se ha dao la vuelta no? 

7263


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

pues como kujire dijo, a la noche repunte y luego para abajo

todo segun lo previsto


----------



## Kujire (25 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

Obama está hablando ... cada vez que sale ....... le tienen aversión en WS

Estamos en una batalla del Gob contra WS, está claro que nos quieren abajo, sólo aparecer Obama mete más miedo que el hombre del saco. PERO NO OS PREOCUPEIS POR QUE VEO SU JUEGO

Con esta tontería os han : el arranque de mañana del IBEX, id con cuidado, la partida no ha finalizado, lo más probable es que mañana tengamos una sesión parecida a la de hoy, ojo con el IBEX.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Esto ya es otra cosa... mañana hay juego en el ibex... mejor negativo lateral como todos conocemos XD


----------



## chameleon (25 Feb 2009)

dices que quieren el dinero en los bancos?

1- ¿para mantener las cotizaciones bajas cuando compren acciones de bancos?
2- ¿porque quieren que los bancos capten depósitos?

MAFO ha dicho hoy que los depositantes no deben preocuparse pero los accionistas si...

pd: a mi me parece que el SP ha quedado con una gráfica con muy buena pinta


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

a las buenas noches...lo de hoy ha sido una decepcion en toda regla y ya me he cambiado el avatar acorde con la situación,lo de sacarse unas perrillas se pone cada vez mas cuesta arriba.....habra que estudiar más
saludos a todos


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Sigo en mi teoria de dejar caer las bolsas para un nuevo comienzo, no es posible mantener la frivolidad de la bolsa, con los problemas reales (main street)


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

y yo sigo con mi teoria que todavia tenemos que luchar con la resistencia antes del desplome...


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> y yo sigo con mi teoria que todavia tenemos que luchar con la resistencia antes del desplome...




Pues mi teoria, a añadir a la de la firma, es la siguiente...:








Podeis apreciar claramente la figura que se forma y la linea de tendencia en la parte baja del centro... 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2009)

Parece mentira, me voy un rato y esto sube como la espuma para después darse la vuelta trágicamente y caerse a lo más hondo, están locos estos romanos.

Mañana vamos a tener juerga bajista asegurada. Hoy hemos pulsado el 1955 para ver como andábamos de bajistas y nos hemos dado la vuelta, mañana creo que lo vamos a pasar del todo. Y pasar ese nivel significa la muerte en 1713, la fuerza es tan bajista que deja todos los rebotes a la mitad o en menos de eso, el que llevábamos estos días tenía que llegar a 2099 y no ha pasado de 2025. No hay ganas de subir de ningún tipo hasta que no se demuestre lo contrario y cualquier rebote consiste en un reclutamiento de gacelas.

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## Condor (25 Feb 2009)

Como me los esta tratando la realidad? veo que eso de ganar dinero cuando no hay es como ser alquimista. En fin muchachos, dentro de poco veremos cada vez mas a cada quien en su sitio. Disculpen los acentos, en este teclado no hay y gracias que no salio una enne por ahi y eso que la situacion esta para decir: coooonnoooooo. (De la C trancada no digo na)


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Como me los esta tratando la realidad? veo que eso de ganar dinero cuando no hay es como ser alquimista. En fin muchachos, dentro de poco veremos cada vez mas a cada quien en su sitio. Disculpen los acentos, en este teclado no hay y gracias que no salio una enne por ahi y eso que la situacion esta para decir: coooonnoooooo. (De la C trancada no digo na)



oye ,pues no se como les habra ido a todos..pero aqui hoy hemos hecho dinero unos cuantos ,lo que me jode es no haber ganado mas y sobretodo no haber acertado .....que os vuelvo a repetir que a mi me da igual que el ibex baje a 6000,5000,4000 o 0 patatero siempre y cuando me pille en el lado correcto

saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

y sigo pensando que tiene que haber mas rebote...cabezón que es uno.
ya habra tiempo para seismilesixmo


----------



## Kujire (25 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> y sigo pensando que tiene que haber mas rebote...cabezón que es uno.
> ya habra tiempo para seismilesixmo



Eso será así si nos deja "el hombre del saco":


----------



## Condor (25 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> oye ,pues no se como les habra ido a todos..pero aqui hoy hemos hecho dinero unos cuantos ,lo que me jode es no haber ganado mas y sobretodo no haber acertado .....que os vuelvo a repetir que a mi me da igual que el ibex baje a 6000,5000,4000 o 0 patatero siempre y cuando me pille en el lado correcto
> 
> saludos



Tu debes ser el lado ese del dado que dice: "siempre ganas" y los demas deben tener el "todos pierden", animate en decir cuando entras y o sales, para darle realismo a la palabra sabes? que hablando todos ganamos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Tu debes ser el lado ese del dado que dice: "siempre ganas" y los demas deben tener el "todos pierden", animate en decir cuando entras y o sales, para darle realismo a la palabra sabes? que hablando todos ganamos



tu esto no es que lo sigas mucho ¿no?...me autoquotearia los mensajes de esta mañana pero me da pereza


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Tu debes ser el lado ese del dado que dice: "siempre ganas" y los demas deben tener el "todos pierden", animate en decir cuando entras y o sales, para darle realismo a la palabra sabes? que hablando todos ganamos




Me parece que esta mañana no has estado atento, está todo documentado y archivado... :o

Grandes plusvalias han caido de nuestro lado hamijo... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (25 Feb 2009)

el oro nunca baja, es un tangible


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

ese grafico..


que quereis decir, porque no os sigo


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ese grafico..
> 
> 
> ¿que quereis decir?




nada, pero mola... :



Saludos


----------



## Condor (25 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> tu esto no es que lo sigas mucho ¿no?...me autoquotearia los mensajes de esta mañana pero me da pereza



Muchas gracias, ya me los leere.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

yeah menudo patinazo me he dado! ese grafico era del dia 4...jajajaja ya me parecia a mi mucha bajada
normalmente la relacion entre el dolar y las bolsas es inversamente proporcional....sube el oro y bonos..bajan bolsas y viceversa


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> yeah menudo patinazo me he dado! ese grafico era del dia 4...jajajaja ya me parecia a mi mucha bajada
> normalmente la relacion entre el dolar y las bolsas es inversamente proporcional....sube el oro y bonos..bajan bolsas y viceversa



lo que era ERA DEL MES 4 y de 2008!!!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

jajajajaja...error gordo sorry!bueno que va bajando


----------



## Condor (25 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> lo que era ERA DEL MES 4 y de 2008!!!



revisa bien tus plusvalias de hoy, no vayan a ser del mes 4 del anno 2008 tambien


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Feb 2009)

ahora no quiere salir el grafico..estamos apañaos....hala me voy a estudiar!

mañana mas y mejor

!POR UN IBEX A 5500!(a ver si asi no se molestan tanto)


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> ahora no quiere salir el grafico..estamos apañaos....hala me voy a estudiar!
> 
> mañana mas y mejor
> 
> !POR UN IBEX A 5500!(a ver si asi no se molestan tanto)




!POR UN IBEX A 3500! (así mola más...) 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2009)

Y que mas dá... siempre se puede hacer dinero.... no hay que perseguir un precio en la acc... solo seguir la tendencia y aprovechar el "timing"

Yo llevo desde finales de octubre con beneficios y esta semana hemos sufrido un accidente con ACCIONA, rapidamente el STAFF ha recuperado el verde en la cartera.

Condor, a mi no me molesta que los demás hagan plusvalías,,, lo que perseguimos es sacarle dinero a la bolsa y no perderlo.

Me extraña mucho esa actitud negativa con nuestras inversiones, entra y ponte comodo... hay sitio para un nuevo inversoh!


----------



## Condor (25 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Y que mas dá... siempre se puede hacer dinero.... no hay que perseguir un precio en la acc... solo seguir la tendencia y aprovechar el "timing"
> 
> Yo llevo desde finales de octubre con beneficios y esta semana hemos sufrido un accidente con ACCIONA, rapidamente el STAFF ha recuperado el verde en la cartera.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la invitacion.


----------



## rosonero (25 Feb 2009)

Condor, no te dejes enredar por los cantos de sirena de esta tropa o serás el siguiente Tonuel, pasándote al lado oscuro.


----------



## Kujire (25 Feb 2009)

Los futuros gringos en casi positivo, esto pinta bien. 

Mucha suerte para mañana, _sean generosos_ y *hagan una buena acción con el dinero de las pusvalias*, ya verán como se lo devuelven con creces!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2009)

Como esta el patio señores!
Encima el Liverpool nos a dado bien...
Una duda para los expertos,aun conservo las mapfre a 2,03 ya estoy desesperado,este valor no deja de caer,las vendo y me olvido o creeis que puede subir por lo menos a 1,80???


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> el oro nunca baja, es un tangible



Y además tenemos ahora un soporte cojonudo en $950...y si falla otro en $900. Ya quisieran algunos en este hilo tenerlos en el Ibex...

Ahora...si sube las única resistencia es el máximo histórico...y de allí al infinito. 

Por cierto, que hoy he hecho dos intradías cojonudos con Repsol (bueno, el primero no era intradía pero casi pues compré ayer...). Pero no os lo digo pues no os lo creeríais. Me espero a contaros mi próxima pérdida gorda...


----------



## wolfy (26 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y además tenemos ahora un soporte cojonudo en $950...y si falla otro en $900. Ya quisieran algunos en este hilo tenerlos en el Ibex...
> 
> Ahora...si sube las única resistencia es el máximo histórico...y de allí al infinito.
> 
> Por cierto, que hoy he hecho dos intradías cojonudos con Repsol (bueno, el primero no era intradía pero casi pues compré ayer...). Pero no os lo digo pues no os lo creeríais. Me espero a contaros mi próxima pérdida gorda...



Je Je Je. Mañana tendras alguna Plusvalia, Te lo Aseguro, Con Repsol no creo pero te esperaran en san Vip´s


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Feb 2009)

nikkei abre subiendo 50 puntejos.... pero ya vereis... ya


----------



## sopelmar (26 Feb 2009)

a eso aspariba yo entra sale aprovechando tanta volatilidad del intradia me da igual que sea el zing que san que endesa , pero me e cubierto de guano hasta el cuello y la banca ya no me da fichas pa seguir jugando

azkuna los japos estan cayendo al abismo y europa esta al borde de caer , si ya si siquiera esconden ni las intervenciones de bancos españoles la joya de la corona


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Feb 2009)

hagan juego señores!
Posibles jugadas que haga para mañana: Acciona-corto objetivo 72.50 stop en minimos de hoy
Abertis-corto hoy se ha cargado sus soportes de medio y corto
Endesa-corto los 6 euracos esos de dividendo los tienen que sacar de algun lado
Santander- largo si baja a 4.75
sacyr -corto objetivo 5 stop-ni idea
si las cosas van como tienen que ir ,me metere en alguna de estas o a lo mejor me levanto con el pie cambiao y me voy a dar un paseo que ya empieza a hacer buen tiempo

saludos a todos y jugosas plusvalias


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

> *Harbinger Capital abre más cortos sobre Popular, Santander y BBVA*
> 
> 26/02/2009 - 08:00 - Harbinger Capital Partners, uno de los Hedge Funds más poderosos del mundo, vuelve a comunicar más posiciones cortas sobre los principales bancos españoles:
> 
> Harbinger abre cortos sobre el 1,66% del capital de Banco Popular, sobre el 0,25% de Banco Santander y sobre el 0,86% de BBVA.




Hagan juego señoreh... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

Pues empezamos bien el día: Problemas técnicos en Eurex.

Ayer ocurrió lo mismo con las divisas, que raro es todo esto.


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Buenos días.

nikkei casí plano.*-0,04%*


*El beneficio neto de Telefónica alcanza los 7.590 millones en 2008, mejor de lo previsto*


La mayor compañía del Ibex 35 ha presentado sus cuentas y lo ha hecho sacando pecho en un momento de malos resultados empresariales y profit warning en todo el mundo. Telefónica obtuvo en 2008 un beneficio neto de 7.590 millones de euros, un 14,8% menos respecto a los 7.400 millones de un año antes. Este descenso se explica por los menores extraordinarios. Sin ellos, habría registrado un aumento del 38%.

La cifra ha sido mejo de lo pervisto por los analistas que preveían un beneficio de 7.400 millones. Los ingresos del ejercicio pasado ascendieron a 57.950 millones frente a los 56.440 millones de 2007. En el cuarto trimestre, el beneficio neto fue de 2.000 millones, el doble que un año antes. La operadora ha dicho además que mantiene su previsiones financieras para 2009.


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

Para los Repsoleros

Repsol reduce su beneficio neto un 15% hasta los 2.711 millones de euros - Cotizalia.com


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Para los Repsoleros
> 
> Repsol reduce su beneficio neto un 15% hasta los 2.711 millones de euros - Cotizalia.com




¿Aún queda alguno...? :



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

Para los Endeseros...
*
Endesa ganó 7.169 millones en 2008, un 168% más, gracias a la venta de activos *

La eléctrica Endesa ganó el año pasado 7.169 millones de euros, el 168% más que en 2007, debido principalmente a las plusvalías obtenidas por la venta de activos a E.ON, informó hoy la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

La cifra de negocio se incrementó el 24,3%, hasta situarse en 21.728 millones de euros.

En 2008, la eléctrica obtuvo un beneficio de explotación de 5.252 millones de euros, lo que supone una mejora del 13,3% frente al ejercicio anterior.

Endesa ganó 7.169 millones en 2008, un 168% más, gracias a la venta de activos - 26/02/09 - elEconomista.es

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Alemania: Tasa De Desempleo Oit De Enero, Dato: 7.3%. Previsión: 7.3%. (26/02/2009 08:16)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

Qué desastre de gráfica ha hecho al final el Nikkei225...







Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

Mucha noticia paro aquí no se mete nadie... 




Saludos


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

Le informamos de los nuevos parámetros para el cálculo de garantías por parte del mercado MEFF, aplicables desde la sesión de hoy jueves 26 de Febrero:

Producto Garantías Fin de Día Garantías Intradía 
Futuro Ibex-35 bajan de 13.000 a 10.000 € bajan de 5.200 a 4.000 € 
Futuro Mini Ibex-35 bajan de 1.300 a 1.000 € bajan de 520 a 400 €


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mucha noticia paro aquí no se mete nadie...
> Saludos



Yo entraré largo en el IBEX si rompe el 7600 con claridad... 

Saludos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Feb 2009)

buenos dias a todos!
asi es como le gusta levantarse a uno..con buenas noticias!
Los del meff se estan ajustando ya el cincho..hace unos meses me apunte para dar uno de sus cursos y todavia no han conseguido completar ni un miserable grupo,eso si te llaman cada dos por tres para asegurarse de que sigo interesado y me insisten en que lo pague por adelantado ,no vaya a ser que pierda la plaza...muhahahahahaha..van listos...aqui se aprende mas

mmmmm..yo tambien huelo el verde..veremos


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

Yo estoy mirando abertis, gamesa, endesa... a ver si suena la flauta... digo rebotillo... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

Parece que el problema con Eurex es de Interdin y no del propio eurex, pero me está haciendo una gracia....

Menos mal que lo estoy siguiendo por otro lado.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Como esta el patio señores!
> Encima el Liverpool nos a dado bien...
> Una duda para los expertos,aun conservo las mapfre a 2,03 ya estoy desesperado,este valor no deja de caer,las vendo y me olvido o creeis que puede subir por lo menos a 1,80???



Yo las tengo a 2,08. :o

Como no es mucha pasta de momento las dejo ahí quietecitas. No sé si van a bajar mucho más... (se van a desintegrar!!!!!!) pero ahora me da cosa venderlas perdiendo tanto, así que de momento me las voy a quedar, en abril hay dividendo, creo que 8 centimillos por acción, así que algo recuperaré.

No sé, depende si tienes muchas o pocas, si necesitas esa liquidez para volver a meterte, si después de venderlas con pérdidas te metes y sacas plusvalías y entonces recuperas todo...


----------



## chameleon (26 Feb 2009)

bueno, pues ya empieza el maquillaje de cifras primaveral

telefonica mejor de lo esperado (luego ponemos cifras, creo que unos 7500 mill)
repsol mejor de lo esperado (unos 550) y sube dividendo a 1,5. señores al precio actual eso es un 10% de intereses!!! (está a 12,5 en preapertura, luego bajará claro)

abertis peor de lo esperado, su beneficio cae un 8% 

faltan maquillajes en USA para que empiece a entrar dinero!!!

buenos días y suerte a todos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

El S&P500 vuelve a pegarse a la línea de tendencia... como la supere hoy tendremos fiesta alcista...


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que el problema con Eurex es de Interdin y no del propio eurex, pero me está haciendo una gracia....
> 
> Menos mal que lo estoy siguiendo por otro lado.



Si, efectivamene interdin no tiene datos del Eurex


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Feb 2009)

y el vix bajando...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

*El RBS registra las mayores pérdidas de la historia empresarial británica*

El RBS registra las mayores pérdidas de la historia empresarial británica en Cincodias.com

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El S&P500 vuelve a pegarse a la línea de tendencia... como la supere hoy tendremos fiesta alcista...




Pues según mi gráfico ya la ha superado y ahora está haciendo un canal alcista.


----------



## chameleon (26 Feb 2009)

CAE UN 15% POR LOS MENORES EXTRAORDINARIOS Y AUMENTA UN 38% POR COMPARABLES

Telefónica saca pecho: el beneficio roza los 7.600 millones y mantiene previsiones para 2009



> Cotizalia.com (08:03).- La mayor compañía del Ibex 35 ha presentado sus cuentas y lo ha hecho sacando pecho en un momento de malos resultados empresariales y profit warning en todo el mundo. Telefónica obtuvo en 2008 un beneficio neto de 7.590 millones de euros, un 14,8% menos respecto a los 7.400 millones de un año antes. Este descenso se explica por los menores extraordinarios. Sin ellos, habría registrado un aumento del...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues según mi gráfico ya la ha superado y ahora está haciendo un canal alcista.



Efectivamente, ya lo ha roto, qué hará el IBEX? seguira al S&P o bajará a cerrar el gap?

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (26 Feb 2009)

El resultado atribuible de Abertis desciende un 9,4% hasta 618 millones



> Abertis ha informado hoy de que en 2008 sus ingresos de explotación se elevaron un 1,6%, pero su resultado bruto de explotación (Ebitda) sufrió un ligero descenso del 0,6% hasta los 2.256 millones de euros. Según la compañía esta caída se debe a la evolucíon negativa del tráfico de autopistas y al incremento de los gastos de explotación, entre otros factores.
> 
> El resultado atribuible de la compañía fue de 618 millones de euros debido al impacto negativo de 29 millones no recurrente de la reforma fiscal en Reino Unido. El resultado es peor de lo esperado. Si se excluye este impacto, el resultado atribuible a la sociedad dominante ascendería a 648 millones. Y el Ebit cayó un 2,5% hasta los 1.448 millones de euros.
> 
> ...


----------



## chameleon (26 Feb 2009)

La venta de activos a E.ON dispara el beneficio de Endesa un 168%, hasta 7.169 millones en 2008



> La eléctrica Endesa ganó el año pasado 7.169 millones de euros, el 168% más que en 2007, debido principalmente a las plusvalías obtenidas por la venta de activos a E.ON, ha informado hoy la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).
> 
> La cifra de negocio se incrementó el 24,3 por ciento, hasta situarse en 21.728 millones de euros. En 2008, la eléctrica obtuvo un beneficio de explotación de 5.252 millones de euros, lo que supone una mejora del 13,3% frente al ejercicio anterior.


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

El insensato señor tonuel acaba de meter una orden de compra... :

Cuando entre os informaré... 




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (26 Feb 2009)

La caída del crudo reduce el beneficio de Repsol un 15% hasta los 2.711 millones



> Repsol YPF ha informado hoy de que en 2008 registró un beneficio neto de 2.711 millones de euros, un 15% menos que en el ejercicio anterior debido a la caída del precio del petróleo y a la ralentización de la actividad económica.
> 
> A pesar de la reducción del beneficio neto, la compañía subraya que el resultado operativo recurrente, sin contar la valoración de los stocks, aumentó un 4,8% hasta alcanzar los 5.503 millones de euros. Y el Ebitda se redujo un 4,8% hasta los 8.160 millones de euros. Por otro lado, la deuda de la petrolera se ha reducido en 159 millones, hasta alcanzar un ratio del 11,9%. Según los datos presentados por la compañía, Repsol cerró el ejercicio con más de 6.800 millones de euros de liquidez.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El insensato señor tonuel acaba de meter una orden de compra... :
> 
> Cuando entre os informaré...




Ahora estamos en pleno rebote, el problema es hasta donde llegará. Por cada rebote que hacemos luego toca nuevo mínimo.

PD: en que? y a que precio?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

Señor Chameleon, o se levanta antes, o se lee el hilo.... que pone las noticias repetidas!!!!! 

PD: Parece que hoy toca rebote...


----------



## chameleon (26 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Señor Chameleon, o se levanta antes, o se lee el hilo.... que pone las noticias repetidas!!!!!



uy perdón 

eso me pasa por leer la prensa antes que este hilo ... hehe


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Tonuel esas endesas que me lo ha dicho el topo!


----------



## chameleon (26 Feb 2009)

he estado pensando en solaria, está a 1,79, toca soporte en 1,65
es arriesgado pero hace mucho que no tiene un subidón de esos para captar gacelas. 
quizás meta algo a ver que pasa, pero primero que toque soporte y suba un poquito...


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Solaria ... aquellos 2,54€ de hace un par de meses....


----------



## chameleon (26 Feb 2009)

¿qué pasa con iberdrola?
los HF decían que cerraban cortos en 5,20 ...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo las tengo a 2,08. :o
> 
> Como no es mucha pasta de momento las dejo ahí quietecitas. No sé si van a bajar mucho más... (se van a desintegrar!!!!!!) pero ahora me da cosa venderlas perdiendo tanto, así que de momento me las voy a quedar, en abril hay dividendo, creo que 8 centimillos por acción, así que algo recuperaré.
> 
> No sé, depende si tienes muchas o pocas, si necesitas esa liquidez para volver a meterte, si después de venderlas con pérdidas te metes y sacas plusvalías y entonces recuperas todo...



Creo que Mapfre va a hacer ampliacion de capital a base del dividendo,no estoy seguro pero creo que lo lei en el economista...:


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Creo que Mapfre va a hacer ampliacion de capital a base del dividendo,no estoy seguro pero creo que lo lei en el economista...:



Aqui tienes.
Economía/Finanzas.- Mapfre ampliará capital en 179 millones para dar cobertura a un plan de reinversión del dividendo. europapress.es


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Feb 2009)

vaya patata el interdin! mulder como va el stoxxx ?que me han dejado ciego
gracias mil


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora estamos en pleno rebote, el problema es hasta donde llegará. Por cada rebote que hacemos luego toca nuevo mínimo.
> 
> PD: en que? y a que precio?



Perdón por el retraso...


Dentro de Abengoa a 10,63€... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

El Ibex, ha completado el HCHinvertido, objetivo 7820...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> vaya patata el interdin! mulder como va el stoxxx ?que me han dejado ciego
> gracias mil




Yo lo sigo desde el yahoo Finance:

OES1.EX: Summary for DJ EURO STOXX 50 - Yahoo! Finance


Pero claro, me dejan sin poder operar, de todas formas ahora mismo no entraría.

Me estoy entreteniendo haciendo un análisis de Endesa


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

*RBS +26%
LLOYDS +28%
BARCLAYS +10%
*
Saludos...


----------



## Jose (26 Feb 2009)

*jugando a hundir bancos españoles*

Harbinger Capital abre más cortos sobre Popular, Santander y BBVA 
.- Harbinger Capital Partners, uno de los Hedge Funds más poderosos del mundo, vuelve a comunicar más posiciones cortas sobre los principales bancos españoles: Harbinger abre cortos sobre el 1,66% del capital de Banco Popular, sobre el 0,25% de Banco Santander y sobre el 0,86% de BBVA.
Estos tambien estuvieron en Leh.


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

Abengoa es de pobres... sólo gano 14 céntimos por acción... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (26 Feb 2009)

RBS sube un 26% después de que el Gobierno británico garantizará activos de RBS por valor de 325.000 millones de libras


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Repsol se está recuperando muy bien... esos 12,50 en preapertura marcaban tendencia!


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

HAGEN , el plan sigue en marcha... *ACCIONA -2,09% *


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

Abengoa

Compra a 10,63€
Venta a 10,77€



Que les vaya bien hamijos... tonuel está en la grada... 




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Feb 2009)

corto en abertis a 11,53 ..hoy que decido jugar a rojo y vamos a rebotar
nodoyuna


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

ACCIONA va entrar en subasta hoy de nuevo... poca negociación y con unas ordenes fuertes nos la llevamos de calle.

HAGEN haz una orden de 5000 en 66,10€


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> HAGEN , el plan sigue en marcha... *ACCIONA -2,09% *



Le queda mañana y el lunes para llegar a los 71, despues para arriba, cuando ya no esten nuestras amigas las gacelas...

Los que no se han salido esta semana, lo haran el lunes.


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

Endesa tiene un objetivo mínimo a medio/largo plazo en 43.54, ahora en 23.43

Resistencias: 25.90 - 29.67 - 32.32 - 34.96 - 38.73


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Endesa tiene un objetivo mínimo a medio/largo plazo en 43.54



Creo que aun por descabellado, sera y te lo voy a decir porque, porque los Italianos, al fin y al cabo van a descapitalizar la empresa, y la unica forma es por dividendo!!!!

Los italianos estan muy endeudados y endesa, va a ser solo para ganar....y poco invertir


----------



## chameleon (26 Feb 2009)

REP 12,55
IBE 5,34
IBR 3,15

hay fiesta en todos...


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

Al fin funciona el Stoxx en Interdin. De todas formas voy a entretenerme con más empresitas del Ibex que quiero entrar en alguna.


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Maniobra al despiste en ACCIONA...


----------



## chameleon (26 Feb 2009)

¿qué pasa con el dato de paro en alemania, cuando lo dicen?
habrá bajón justo antes


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2009)

Santander a ponto de llegar a los 5!!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Feb 2009)

mecaguennnnn he carrado los cortos sobre abertis!
y he aminorao perdidas abriendo unos largos sobre el ibex que ya he cerrao por que hemos subido muy rapido.....tenia que ser hoy el dia del rebote...nos han despistado pero bien


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Ayer a última hora hubiese sido la entrada perfecta, con ese -1,12%


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2009)

Buenos días

Crrrada posición corta sobre tef (con pérdidas)
Abierto largo sobre Ibex.

Esta tarde igual hay que invertir la operativa pero es lo que hay.

Saludos.


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ayer a última hora hubiese sido la entrada perfecta, con ese -1,12%





pues va a ser que si... ahora que yo ya hubiera vendido...


¿tocaremos hoy los 6000? 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> mecaguennnnn he carrado los cortos sobre abertis!
> y he aminorao perdidas abriendo unos largos sobre el ibex que ya he cerrao por que hemos subido muy rapido.....tenia que ser hoy el dia del rebote...nos han despistado pero bien




Lo de que hoy es día de rebote ya lo veremos, el Stoxx debería pasar el 2027 para que me convencieran de ello, el otro día no llegó a pasarlo.


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Ya mismo hay que comprar IBERIA...


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya mismo hay que comprar IBERIA...




Ale machote... no seas gallina... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Mulder ... a nosotros nos vale con el calentón previo... no voy a largo, al menos yo.

Lo mejor es intradía.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Crrrada posición corta sobre tef (con pérdidas)
> Abierto largo sobre Ibex.
> ...



yo que ya me habia pasado a tu bando y nos han dado con todo lo gordo.....: venga todavia hay tiempo de recuperar


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

Yo de uds. me iría poniendo corto o cerrando largos, sospecho que la vamos a tener en breve. Lo huelo.


----------



## chameleon (26 Feb 2009)

apuesto a que el paro en alemania lo maquillan bien bien.
tienen que aprovechar para darle un empujón a este rebotillo


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

he cerrado el spread que hice sobre el ibex y el dax...... con plusvalias..


----------



## Bayne (26 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo de que hoy es día de rebote ya lo veremos, el Stoxx debería pasar el 2027 para que me convencieran de ello, el otro día no llegó a pasarlo.



Los futuros USA vienen verde, cuando abran podemos subir más, no?


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Telecinco camino del maxguano en el momento que se calme la subida.

Pésimos resultados 2008


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Los futuros USA vienen verde, cuando abran podemos subir más, no?




Por muy verdes que estén ahora pueden girar en cualquier momento, por otra parte el S&P aun no está superando los máximos de ayer.

Los gaps de Stoxx y S&P están por abajo, especialmente este último, yo creo que hoy vamos a tener otra sesión 'guanística'.


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Alemania: Desempleo, Febrero: +40.000; Previs.: +60.000

Alemania: Tasa De Desempleo, Febrero: 7,9%; Previs.: 7,9%


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

Es que es logico, los americanos no va a abrir subiendo por encima del 770, tendran que lucharla y ayer mirar como cada vez que lo superaba, salia disparado para abajo.


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

De todas formas también me estoy oliendo un rebote de los de verdad de la buena en el momento más dramático, ya lo verán, estos leoncios siempre están al quite para todo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Feb 2009)

dios te oiga mulder,me jode coger los trenes en marcha,lo suyo es cogerlos en la estacion como un señor!


----------



## Bayne (26 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> dios te oiga mulder,me jode no coger los trenes en marcha,lo suyo es cogerlos en la estacion como un señor!



Me he "jartao" de reir...
Edito: y el careto, superior, casi me gusta más que el del niño


----------



## dillei (26 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> corto en abertis a 11,53 ..hoy que decido jugar a rojo y vamos a rebotar
> nodoyuna



Esa me parece buena.

Ha roto el suelo y creo que caerá hasta 8 y pico


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Pobres bancos acosados... POP - BBVA - SAN aprovechan al momento.... los cortos os esperan a la vuelta de la esq.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Feb 2009)

a mi tambien me lo parecia,pero la he cerrado viendo como se disparaba todo...el gran problem es que hemos bajado todo muy deprisa y si coges el grafico del ibex y le das la vuelta dan escalofrios meterse a corto....
es como un burbujón ...pero al reves:


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Endeseros.... vamos a por los 21,00€ intradía.


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2009)

Vendiendo largo sobre ibex
Ya me he sacado las pérdidas y esto pierde gás.
Hoy me ha salido rentable madrugar.

Bendita liquidez


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Feb 2009)

si perdemos los 2000 en el stoxx,podemos ir sacando ya los cuchillos?


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

JPMORGAN está vendiendo ENDESA, sospecho que nos vamos a 20,00€ mañana.


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2009)

No solía trabajar mucho con warrants hasta la presente crisis.

Habías visto alguna vez un warri con una palanca del 17,147%?

Pues me ha arreglado el día.


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

Marcando el 2004 en el Stoxx para entrada de cortos.

Ya estoy dentro, ahora veremos que pasa.


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Comienza la rueda d prensa REPSOL


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Feb 2009)

abriendo corto mini-ibex 7690


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya mismo hay que comprar IBERIA...



¿Te animaste al final...? :


O era una llamada al gacelerio... 




Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2009)

Mulder
Yo te cubro!

Abierto corto sobre Ibex Put 8000 spot 7690


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Es una visión de futuro amigo Tonuel... que preparemos munición para una buena batalla.

No era .... un BUY NOW!


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Peligroooooo!!

Repsol: El 1s2008 Fue El Mejor De Nuestra Historia, Pero En El 4t Hubo Impacto


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Es una visión de futuro amigo Tonuel... que preparemos munición para una buena batalla.
> 
> No era .... un BUY NOW!




Esto es lo que en lenguaje 'analisto-bursatil-a-lo-juanluí' quiere decir acumular


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Ahora está nuestra querida agencia con sus cortitos:

ACF MA +223.384 -222.711 Positivo stock 673


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Feb 2009)

saludos, ing esta un poco volatil, no?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

Cerrados cortos en el Ibex en 7691, abiertos en 7614...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Según mis fuentes... no descartamos una subida +6,00% repsol en los prox minutos.


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cerrados cortos en el Ibex en 7691, abiertos en 7614...
> 
> Saludos...




El Ibex también es bastante volátil 

Yo sigo con mi corto con el stop 2 puntos por debajo de la salida, lo suficiente para proteger comisiones, pero me parece que me lo van a saltar en cualquier momento.

edito: ufff, ahora mismo no ha saltado por un pelo.


----------



## Bayne (26 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Según mis fuentes... no descartamos una subida +6,00% repsol en los prox minutos.



Mande? algún dato más?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

HCHi en Popular objetivo 4,10€


----------



## chameleon (26 Feb 2009)

yo sigo largo, espero un rebote contundente de varios días. querrán pillar gacelas más arriba...

acabo de tener una reunión con mi jefe, sector consultoría IT. me ha dicho que les ha costado muchísimo que los bancos les dieran créditos a pesar de que era para financiar proyectos ya firmados. al final ha sido la CAM quienes les han dado crédito.

dice que hay bastantes proyectos, aunque no tantos como el año pasado. la cosa no va mal. los bancos los que se han resentido, nos están recortando, pero otros (telecomunicaciones, energéticas) están abriendo nuevos proyectos.

estaba un poco acojonadillo, pero no me han despedido 
...y pequeña subidilla hehe


----------



## Bayne (26 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> estaba un poco acojonadillo, pero no me han despedido
> ...y pequeña subidilla hehe



enhorabuena!


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

Me saltaron el stop al final 

Seguiremos intentándolo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

Aquí el que corta el bacalao es el S&P, parece que está haciendo un pull-back a la línea de tendencia bajista que traspaso esta mañana.
Si toca el 765/766 y sube, rebote en toda regla y muy fuerte (posible onda2 de la onda 5 principal), si lo traspasa, a los infiernos otra vez....

Saludos....

PD: Ahora mismo el futuro del S&P500 en 768,9...


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2009)

Ese Chameleon!!

Porquetulovales.Felicidades!!


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Chameleon, no te tienes que preocupar, en una empresa, la dirección conoce perfectamente a cada miembro del staff, y por lo que vengo observando, tu eres una persona coherente y honesta.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

Cuidado con el oro, que la gráfica no me gusta nada... ha perdido el 950 y parece que está haciendo un HCH, por ahora solo HC, o se hunde o se va al cielo, no va más...

Saludos...

Edito: Parece que lo ha acabado, objetivo 890$, nivel a no traspasar 950, actual 946$
PD: Si cae el oro, hay rebote en las bolsas...?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Feb 2009)

cerrando los cortos...hoy me estan dando mas palos que a una estera

felicidades chamaleon.....lo proximo es un ascenso


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2009)

San traspasa los 5 euros,nos vamos para arriba con telefonica


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

abiertos cortos sobre el ibex 7722


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2009)

Chamaleon muy buena noticia mantener el trabajo en estos tiempos,me alegro


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2009)

cerrados cortos ibex
Estaba haciendo una sopera el hdp!!De un pelo!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2009)

Como van los futuros usa?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Como van los futuros usa?



S&P 769,6
Dow 7307

Saludos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Feb 2009)

el del s&p unos 769 manteniendose ...yo voy tal que asi


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

Parece que vamos subir un ratito ahora, mi corto era bueno, pero tal vez lo he abierto muy abajo (pensaba entrar en 2014) y además en una zona donde la cotización se 'pega' mucho como es la resistencia/soporte del 2000, puede pasarse en ese entorno un rato largo.

Pero como he visto que no llega a superar el nivel mínimo mejor estar cerrado con +2 puntos (que es una miseria) en el bolsillo.


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

Según este 'endividuo' el mercado rebotará a mediados de marzo 

http://www.capitalbolsa.com/articulo/23783/el-mercado-rebotara-mediados-de-marzo-entrevista-jai-bala-reliance-equities-international.html


----------



## felipe (26 Feb 2009)

Viva Viva mis telefónicas suben sin parar, que alegria, una pena que haya sacado a 14,10 parte de ellas con el acojone de estos días, pero bueno algo es algo.


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> yo sigo largo, espero un rebote contundente de varios días. querrán pillar gacelas más arriba...
> 
> acabo de tener una reunión con mi jefe, sector consultoría IT. me ha dicho que les ha costado muchísimo que los bancos les dieran créditos a pesar de que era para financiar proyectos ya firmados. al final ha sido la CAM quienes les han dado crédito.
> 
> ...



chamaleon, si te quedas sin curro mandame un privi, tengo una buena amiga en el sector IT que trabaja en RRHH y suelen tener proyectos.

O tambien te puedes repplantear la vida y dedicarte a esto de la bolsa.


----------



## Bayne (26 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Según este 'endividuo' el mercado rebotará a mediados de marzo
> 
> - CAPITAL BOLSA -



Coño, como decía IR-, a ver si va a ser este...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Feb 2009)

felipe dijo:


> Viva Viva mis telefónicas suben sin parar, que alegria, una pena que haya sacado a 14,10 parte de ellas con el acojone de estos días, pero bueno algo es algo.



enhorabuena!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

*Clima de negocios peor de lo esperado
Sentimiento del consumidor peor de lo esperado
Sentimiento económico peor de lo esperado
Sentimiento industrial peor de lo esperado
Sentimiento de servicios peor de lo esperado*

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2009)

Y a nadie le importan mis sentimientos!!

Soy un oso apaleado por Dios!!


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2009)

Triple techo Ibex?

Vaya día más mareante!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Y a nadie le importan mis sentimientos!!
> 
> Soy un oso apaleado por Dios!!



Jajaja
Mas palmo yo con los largos,que palmo porcentajes indecentes


----------



## Starkiller (26 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Triple techo Ibex?
> 
> Vaya día más mareante!!



Mira el gráfico del Nikkei, no sea que el Ibex lo acabe calcando... de momento, se da un aire...


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2009)

Sp fut 766!!

Como llevar el día a contrapie...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Feb 2009)

el que la ha clavado es don pepito y sus endesas hasta 20 ...la proxima vez te hago caso
saludos


----------



## felipe (26 Feb 2009)

Hala vendidas a 14,73 que como primera toma de contacto con la bolsa de momento he tenido suficientes emociones, he aprendido varias cosas por si a algún pardillo como a mi le interesa, he perdido parte de lo ganado en realizar pequeñas operaciones de compra porque no lo he comprado todo junto, primer error, me he puesto nervioso y he vendido parte antes de tiempo segundo error y he ganado gracias al subidón de hoy si no entre comisiones y demás pierdo. Resultado con 9000 euros en juego que supone casi un 50 por ciento de mis ahorros he pasado un poco de estress viendo como perdia hasta 350 euros. He aprendido una lección voy a intentar esperar o ser más prudente.

Un saludo a todos de una gacelilla.


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

me acaban de saltar el trailling stop de los cortos que he abierto............ Plusvalias para la saca


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Feb 2009)

hay que hacer una porra de cierre ahora, para hoy, venga, a las 11.30:

ibez35

azku 7650


----------



## furia angelical (26 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> el que la ha clavado es don pepito y sus endesas hasta 20 ...la proxima vez te hago caso
> saludos




Es que es un crack... De tu mismo nivel


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> hay que hacer una porra de cierre ahora, para hoy, venga, a las 11.30:
> 
> ibez35
> 
> azku 7650




azku 7650
Lecter 7799


----------



## javso (26 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Según mis fuentes... no descartamos una subida +6,00% repsol en los prox minutos.



Y nos basamos en?


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2009)

Esa porra...


azku 7650
Lecter 7799
Wbuffete 7390


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Feb 2009)

furia angelical dijo:


> Es que es un crack... De tu mismo nivel



a mi me queda mucho por aprender todavia,pero sobretodo tengo que ser mas disciplinado 
porra? mmmmmm 7565 y mañana pequeño hostión hasta los 7400 mas o menos
ahi queda eso


----------



## Bayne (26 Feb 2009)

azku 7650
Lecter 7799
Wbuffete 7390
Bayne 7700
Festivaldelhumor 7565


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> azku 7650
> Lecter 7799
> Wbuffete 7390
> Bayne 7700
> Festivaldelhumor 7565



hagen 7750


----------



## javso (26 Feb 2009)

azku 7650
Lecter 7799
Wbuffete 7390
Bayne 7700
Festivaldelhumor 7565
hagen 7750
javso 7800


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Repsol... puede subir hoy mucho, depende del IBEX, yo no me congratulo de las perdidas de los demás, y me satisface que algunos objetivos se vayan cumpliendo.

ENDESA estaba debil desde la semana pasada... aquí nadie recomienda nada, solo expone sus opiniones libremente-----


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> hagan juego señores!
> Posibles jugadas que haga para mañana: Acciona-corto objetivo 72.50 stop en minimos de hoy
> Abertis-corto hoy se ha cargado sus soportes de medio y corto
> Endesa-corto los 6 euracos esos de dividendo los tienen que sacar de algun lado
> ...



de todo lo que dije ayer de momento solo me voy equivocando en lo de sacyr y todavia no hemos acabado el dia ,el problema es que despues de hacerme los planes luego los cambio a la mas minima ....... me falta confianza despues de todos los palos que me han metido estas semanas...


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Feb 2009)

los ordeno:

javso 7800
Lecter 7799
hagen 7750
Bayne 7700
azku 7650
Festivaldelhumor 7565
Wbuffete 7390

a tonuel le pongo 17.000 mientras no diga lo contarrio?


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> a tonuel le pongo 17.000 mientras no diga lo contrario?




Mejor no... que hoy estoy optimista... 


javso 7800
Lecter 7799
hagen 7750
Bayne 7700
azku 7650
Festivaldelhumor 7565
Wbuffete 7390
tonuel 7105




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (26 Feb 2009)

javso 7800
Lecter 7799
hagen 7750
Bayne 7700
chame 7685
azku 7650
Festivaldelhumor 7565
Wbuffete 7390
tonuel 7105


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

DonPedido 7692


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

Mulder 7350


----------



## jacksand (26 Feb 2009)

jacksand 7700


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2009)

Abierto corto sobre Ibex 

O ahora o luego no hay colchón.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Feb 2009)

la caida va a ser como la de USA.... agarrense


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Abierto corto sobre Ibex
> 
> O ahora o luego no hay colchón.




¿Cerraste el corto aquel de telefónica o te ha pillado el toro...? 

O no tenias ningún corto en telefónica... 


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Feb 2009)

los socios del SAB:
Economía/Finanzas.- Dexia perdió 3.326 millones de euros en 2008. europapress.es

Economía/Empresas.- CLH ganó un 43,4% menos en 2008, hasta 162,5 millones por menores extraordinarios. europapress.es

Economía/Empresas.- Gas Natural formaliza la compra del 35,3% de Unión Fenosa a ACS por más de 6.000 millones de euros. europapress.es


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Feb 2009)

porque coño no caemos en picado YA ?


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Feb 2009)

nuevo organigrama de repsol:
CNMV - Consultas


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> porque coño no caemos en picado YA ?




Parece que hace mucho tiempo que perdiste la fe hamijo... :o



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Feb 2009)

resultados completos de repsol, para chame, que igual le molan:

CNMV - Consultas


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2009)

Tonuel
Me ha pillado pero he abierto un largo,me he ido a llevar a la peque al cole y a la vuelta ya había recuperado las pérdidas.

Me la he jugado con un warri del 17% de apalancamiento.
Si en lugar de tef hubiera optado por índices estaría forrado,pero tef ha aguantado monolíticamente.

Ahora parece que he cogido el ritmo.Ha sido comprar y desplomarse

Pooodeeemmoooos!!


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Me la he jugado con un warri del 17% de apalancamiento.




Olé tus huevos... Ésto parece que va a despegar... lo digo por lo que ha indicado antes Mulder... :



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (26 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> nuevo organigrama de repsol:
> CNMV - Consultas



a ver si empiezan a leerse nombre franceses en ese organigrama...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Feb 2009)

muhahaha ...asi se las gastan en el pais vasco....te arruino si o si


*Banco Guipuzcoano exige comprar acciones propias y contratar depósitos para dar un crédito*Si quiere usted obtener el préstamo, antes debe firmar un seguro del hogar, la compra de 500 acciones del banco y un depósito pignorado de 75.000 euros por un plazo de un año. Sí, ha leído bien. El Banco Guipuzcoano no tiene suficiente con la casa como garantía y solicita como aval personal para la concesión de créditos hipotecarios la firma de avales por un porcentaje que puede llegar hasta el 60% del importe del préstamo

Abertis al hoyoooooo...pero mira que soy gallina....adios plusvalias adios


----------



## dillei (26 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> Abertis al hoyoooooo...pero mira que soy gallina....adios plusvalias adios




no me jodas que cerraste los cortos!

se los dijeeee


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Feb 2009)

*¿Qué valores escaparon de la última racha negativa del S&P 500?*


Entre el 12 de febrero y el 24 del mismo mes, el S&P 500 encadenó seis jornadas consecutivas de caídas, con un retroceso acumulado del 8,8%. En este mismo período sólo 17 valores del indicador lograron esquivar los números rojos, la mayoría de ellos de sectores normalmente utilizados como refugios como son las telecomunicaciones (Sprint Nextel) o la salud (Mylan). Entre los valores que esquivaron los descensos sólo Wal Mart, que avanzó un 2,9%, tiene un peso en el S&P 500 superior al 1%.

Fuente: Bespoke Investment Group

Compañía %

Sprint Nextel 35,6
Whole Foods 21,0
Mylan 7,3
Abercrombie 5,4
Medtronic 5,1
Qwest 4,7
Autozone 3,8
Wal-Mart 2,9
Patterson 2,8
CF Industries 1,8


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2009)

Por cierto,voy a colgar el gráfico de ayer del famoso HCH que me tenía tan optimista.
DJI gráfico de 5 días.
Si se llega a consumar el hombro derecho aún estaríamos oyendo la ostia.


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Olé tus huevos... Ésto parece que va a despegar... lo digo por lo que ha indicado antes Mulder... :




Solo lo dije porque mi corto no salió bien, aunque ahora podría andar ganando un pico, esta tarde lo volveremos a intentar.


----------



## chameleon (26 Feb 2009)

Morgan Stanley señala que Telefónica es "uno de los valores más baratos en el sector y una clara oportunidad de compra. Las previsiones de crecimiento de Oibda de 2009 son realistas".

La compañía reitera su estimación de beneficios para 2010 en 2,3 euros.


Recomiendan SOBREPONDERAR, con un precio objetivo de 22 euros.

y por otro lado...



> Société Générale recomendó a
> los clientes comprar opciones de venta de Telefónica por la
> especulación de que la orientación sobre los beneficios de la
> segunda empresa de telefonía de Europa ya “no es realista”
> ...


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

REPSOL YPF: JP Morgan reitera infraponderar


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

Mulder,

Que esto se anima,............yo ya tengo los cortos preparados....para entrar en juego


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Por cierto,voy a colgar el gráfico de ayer del famoso HCH que me tenía tan optimista.
> DJI gráfico de 5 días.
> Si se llega a consumar el hombro derecho aún estaríamos oyendo la ostia.



el de abajo es el RSI ? no me cuadra asi con esatas caidas


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

cortitos abierossssss.... que los teutones son unos farolerosss


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2009)

Azku

El de abajo es el stokastico y estaba en sobrecompra!!

UUUUYYYYYY!!


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2009)

Atentos que nos salimos !!

Si supera máximos cierro cortos!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Atentos que nos salimos !!
> 
> Si supera máximos cierro cortos!!



Yo no lo haría, el S&P tiene muchas dudas... Parece que nos volvemos al 767...


----------



## PIOJANO (26 Feb 2009)

nunca he jugado en bolsa, y tengo 6000 euros gastadores, que me recomendais comprar, os leo amenudo y tengo muchas dudas asi que si me podeis ayudar os lo agradeceria. gracias


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo no lo haría, el S&P tiene muchas dudas... Parece que nos volvemos al 767...




El stokástico quiere una onda al alza.

Espero,ya verás que untada me pegan

Excepto esta mañana que he salvado los muebles con un par,estoy cogiendo una dinámica cojonuda..


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> cortitos abierossssss.... que los teutones son unos farolerosss




Ahora ya no creo que haya mucho movimiento hasta que lleguen los datos de paro, parece que estamos atrapados en un lateral entre 1980 y los 2000 del Stoxx.

Aunque ahora el Stoxx está en la parte alta de su canal, si no lo pasa nos iremos al guano cercano


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

PIOJANO dijo:


> nunca he jugado en bolsa, y tengo 6000 euros gastadores, que me recomendais comprar, os leo amenudo y tengo muchas dudas asi que si me podeis ayudar os lo agradeceria. gracias




Si quieres empezar a perder pasta puedes comprar ya lo que quieras... 


Pero mejor espérate a que se meta largo alguien y le confias tu vida... 



Saludos


----------



## SNB4President (26 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si quieres empezar a perder pasta puedes comprar ya lo que quieras...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



En este caso lo mejor es comprar terras.


----------



## chameleon (26 Feb 2009)

PIOJANO dijo:


> nunca he jugado en bolsa, y tengo 6000 euros gastadores, que me recomendais comprar, os leo amenudo y tengo muchas dudas asi que si me podeis ayudar os lo agradeceria. gracias



*Pementos de Padrón: uns pican e outros non!!!*


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

PIOJANO dijo:


> nunca he jugado en bolsa, y tengo 6000 euros gastadores, que me recomendais comprar, os leo amenudo y tengo muchas dudas asi que si me podeis ayudar os lo agradeceria. gracias



Aquí todos decimos nuestros movimientos, únete al que más te guste, y navega junto con tus plusvalías... 
Ya ves que en cada momento, unos lo ven de una manera y otros de otra, unos jugamos sobre índices, otros sobre acciones, unos largos y los otros cortos...

Saludos...


----------



## PIOJANO (26 Feb 2009)

gracias a todos, ya me quedo claro q me guarde los euros, pa otra ocasion.


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora ya no creo que haya mucho movimiento hasta que lleguen los datos de paro, parece que estamos atrapados en un lateral entre 1980 y los 2000 del Stoxx.
> 
> Aunque ahora el Stoxx está en la parte alta de su canal, si no lo pasa nos iremos al guano cercano



Pues yo le veo mucho...... ha bajado en un pliss.

De todas maneras Gracias por avisar.


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

Se está montando una buena para esta tarde, nos vamos a ir al infierno y yo lo estoy viendo cristalino. Pero antes tendremos maniobra de laterales-alcistas para despistar.

Tomen el tamaño que gusten:


----------



## furia angelical (26 Feb 2009)

PIOJANO dijo:


> nunca he jugado en bolsa, y tengo 6000 euros gastadores, que me recomendais comprar, os leo amenudo y tengo muchas dudas asi que si me podeis ayudar os lo agradeceria. gracias




No te preocupes... Verás que pronto te ayudas.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Feb 2009)

haz justo lo contrario a lo que yo haga
me acabo de poner corto en acciona a 77,30
fijo que ahora se pone a subir a 102


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

PIOJANO dijo:


> gracias a todos, ya me quedo claro q me guarde los euros, pa otra ocasion.




Si no tienes ni idea de bolsa y esperas que aquí alguien te recomiende valores donde ganar lo llevas claro porque cualquiera puede equivocarse en cualquier momento. Lo mejor sería que fueras aprendiendo algo sobre bolsa, cómprate un libro o haz papertrading o simplemente quédate por aquí leyendo.

El mundo no es tan sencillo como para que te recomienden un valor y empieces a ganar una pasta con el, hay que currárselo como tod en esta vida.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

Mañana será un día de lo más entretenido...

*Viernes, 27 de febrero de 2009
- Balanza cuenta corriente España.
27 de febrero de 2009, Diciembre. Dato Previo: -8.5B. a
- Tasa de paro Japón.
27 de febrero de 2009, Enero. Dato Previo: 4.4%. 00:30
- IPC Japón.
27 de febrero de 2009, Anual. Dato Previo: 0.4%. 00:30
- Producción industrial Japón.
27 de febrero de 2009, Enero. Dato Previo: -9.8% (-20.8% y/y). 00:30
- GFK Confianza del consumidor Reino Unido.
27 de febrero de 2009, Febrero. Dato Previo: -37. 01:00
- IPC armonizado UE España.
27 de febrero de 2009, Febrero. Dato Previo: 0.8%. 09:00
- IPC Zona Euro.
27 de febrero de 2009, Enero. Dato Previo: -0.1% (1.6% y/y). 11:00
- Tasa de paro Zona Euro.
27 de febrero de 2009, Enero. Dato Previo: 8.0%. 11:00
- Consumo personal EE.UU..
27 de febrero de 2009, 4T. Dato Previo: -3.5%. 14:30
- Índice de precios del PIB EE.UU..
27 de febrero de 2009, 4T. Estimación: -0.1%. Dato Previo: -0.1%. 14:30
- PCE principal EE.UU..
27 de febrero de 2009, 4T. Dato Previo: 0.6%. 14:30
- PIB EE.UU..
27 de febrero de 2009, 4T. Estimación: -5.4% y/y. Dato Previo: -3.8% y/y. 14:30
- Índice manufacturero Chicago EE.UU..
27 de febrero de 2009, Febrero. Estimación: 34.0. Dato Previo: 33.3. 15:45
- Confianza U.Michigan EE.UU..
27 de febrero de 2009, Febrero. Estimación: 56.5. Dato Previo: 56.2. 16:00
- Resultados Fluidra.
27 de febrero de 2009, Anual. A lo largo del día
- Resultados Aguas de Barcelona.
27 de febrero de 2009, Anual. A lo largo del día
- Resultados Almirall.
27 de febrero de 2009, Anual. A lo largo del día
- Resultados Iberia.
27 de febrero de 2009, Anual. A lo largo del día
- Resultados Jazztel.
27 de febrero de 2009, Anual. A lo largo del día
- Resultados NH Hoteles.
27 de febrero de 2009, Anual. A lo largo del día
- Resultados Catalana Occidente.
27 de febrero de 2009, Anual. A lo largo el día
- Resultados Inmobiliaria Colonial.
27 de febrero de 2009, Anual. A lo largo del día
- Resultados REE.
27 de febrero de 2009, Anual. A lo largo del día
- Resultados Ferrovial.
27 de febrero de 2009, Anual. A lo largo del día
- Resultados OHL.
27 de febrero de 2009, Anual. A lo largo del día
- Resultados Acerinox.
27 de febrero de 2009, Anual. A lo largo del día
- Resultados Deutsche Telekom.
27 de febrero de 2009, Anual. Estimación: 0.134 eur/acn. A lo largo del día
- Resultados Telecom Italia.
27 de febrero de 2009, Anual. Estimación: 0.021 eur/acn. A lo largo del día *

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2009)

Mulder

Yo me pido el extra-giga con queso!!

Pero podrían comenzar antes del dato del paro,porfa!!


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

Saltados stops del Stoxx..... en verde


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2009)

Vendidos cortos!!

Hoy no es mi día


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

Me parece que uno de los pocos que ha ganado pasta esta mañana es tonuel con sus abengoas... 


Botín hamijo... no te vayas al cielo sin tonuel... por dios... :


5,08€



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Saltados stops del Stoxx..... en verde




Como te decía antes, estaremos laterales-alcistas hasta el dato. Aunque ya veremos, que ahora un dato negativo no quiere decir nada de nada, hay que detectar el movimiento.


----------



## Sylar (26 Feb 2009)

javso 7800
Lecter 7799
hagen 7750
Bayne 7700
jacksand 7700 
DonPedido 7692
chame 7685
azku 7650
Sylar 7590
Festivaldelhumor 7565
Mulder 7350
Wbuffete 7390
tonuel 7105

Pero antes el Ibex se pasa por 7800 para coger carrerilla.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Feb 2009)

javso 7800
Lecter 7799
pecata minuta 7775
hagen 7750
Bayne 7700
jacksand 7700 
DonPedido 7692
chame 7685
azku 7650
Sylar 7590
Festivaldelhumor 7565
Mulder 7350
Wbuffete 7390
tonuel 7105


----------



## PIOJANO (26 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Vendidos cortos!!
> 
> Hoy no es mi día



que es eso de jugar a cortos y a largos, perdonar mi ignorancia


----------



## crack (26 Feb 2009)

Yo me conformo con 7200, para cerrar los cortos que tengo en 7600.
El caso es que estoy supertranquilo, no soy de operar intradía porque la cago indefectiblemente... aunque también es cierto que con las plusvalías tengo un buen colchón jeje 

Nos vemos en el guano!!!

javso 7800
Lecter 7799
pecata minuta 7775
hagen 7750
Bayne 7700
jacksand 7700
DonPedido 7692
chame 7685
azku 7650
Sylar 7590
Festivaldelhumor 7565
Mulder 7350
Wbuffete 7390
crack 7200
tonuel 7105


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2009)

Piojano

Es ponerse alcista o bajista en el mercado.


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

A que hora es el dato de paro??


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Feb 2009)

me caguen mi generación,esto se nos dispara a los cielos!


edito
se masca la tragedia...


----------



## Sylar (26 Feb 2009)

PIOJANO dijo:


> que es eso de jugar a cortos y a largos, perdonar mi ignorancia



Hace tiempo que no paso por este hilo, pero siempre hay alguien preguntando por los cortos. Aqui tienes a uno:


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> me caguen mi generación,esto se nos dispara a los cielos!
> 
> edito
> se masca la tragedia...




Cárpatos acaba de comentar un H-C-H en el Stoxx. Por cierto, que es graciosísimo ver la 'efigie' del Gallardón con las palabras que tu le pones


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

Botín joder... piensa en mis hijos... :



Saludos


----------



## PIOJANO (26 Feb 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no paso por este hilo, pero siempre hay alguien preguntando por los cortos. Aqui tienes a uno:



gracias por la ayuda. jodio


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Tonuel.. esto es solo ganar tiempo... una nueva subidita a la cot del SAN.... ellos saben que de este modo hay +juego para caer.

Hay muchos días de bolsa....


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel.. esto es solo ganar tiempo... una nueva subidita a la cot del SAN.... ellos saben que de este modo hay +juego para caer.
> 
> Hay muchos días de bolsa....




Pensad que según las nuevas normas,están prohibidos los cortos sin tener las acciones

Por eso hay días de subidas sin sentido


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Feb 2009)

o eso,o el doble suelo de ayer en 7400 realmente es un doble suelo


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

El Stoxx está superando su canal bajista sin volumen, según lo que pase al cierre de esta vela o de la siguiente decidiremos la dirección correcta. Recuerdo al gacelerío que aun no se ha cerrado ningún gap.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Feb 2009)

hala! fuera de acciona por stop
.... hoy ensalada y sin tomate

esto es lo que tenia que haber pasado ayer....por un misero dia nos la han liado pero bien


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel.. esto es solo ganar tiempo... una nueva subidita a la cot del SAN.... ellos saben que de este modo hay +juego para caer.
> 
> Hay muchos días de bolsa....




Cagüen todo... el cabrón se va sin tonuel... le voy a poner dos velas... :















Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2009)

Esta subida no me gusta nada, quien puede que venda ya


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Feb 2009)

AIG +60% a ver si recuperamos algo de lo perdido...


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> AIG +60% a ver si recuperamos algo de lo perdido...



madre ,¿ a que se debe esto?, ¿otra inyección de capital?


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

Ya las tengo encendidas... te vas a cagar Emilio... con tonuel no se juega... :





Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Feb 2009)

ponle otra por mi


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2009)

Y mientras el ibex sube tef se relaja

Vivir para ver y caerrrrrr!!


----------



## Minsky Moment (26 Feb 2009)

Crecimientos irracionales sólo pueden ser preludio de la vuelta a la racionalidad...


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

*¿Para qué queremos a Emilio Botín?
*

Y a Francisco González, y a Miguel Blesa, y a Isidro Fainé... Si no nos dan créditos, peor para ellos. Sólo hace falta que nos organicemos y que imitemos lo que hacían nuestros antepasados: volver al trueque entre los ciudadanos.

Si usted necesita 12.000 euros para cambiar ese coche que se cae a pedazos, no tiene más que solicitarlo. Si va al banco, le van a pedir que ponga como garantía hasta los pantalones. Y en el caso bastante improbable de que le concedan el crédito, le exigirán un interés del 10% anual.

¿Por qué no pedir los 12.000 euros a alguna alma bendita del ciberespacio que tenga la inmensa fortuna de estar en liquidez? El particular puede prestar su dinero a un interés del 7%. Usted se ahorra un 3% y el prestamista saca un 2% más que si invierte en un depósico bancario, que como mucho puede ofrecer un 5% de rentabilidad.

Los P2P lending o Préstamos de Persona a Persona acaban de llegar a España, tras el éxito que esta fórmula ha tenido en Gran Bretaña y Estados Unidos. Dos ex directivos de BBVA -José Miguel Rotaeche y Arturo Cervera- intentan ahora trasladar la operativa bancaria a Internet, y para ello han creado Comunitae, denominación que está compuesta del prefijo “Comuni” (referente a comunidad de personas) y del sufijo “tae”, que es el acrónimo de Tasa Anual Equivalente. Comunitae -que tiene previsto comenzar a operar a mediados de este año- cuenta con el apoyo financiero de Entrinnova, que es un fondo creado por varios empresarios vascos ligados a la construcción y al sector marítimo y que ya ha invertido dos millones de euros en el proyecto.

El sistema se apoya en el auge que están teniendo las redes sociales en la Red y en la antipatía que los grandes bancos provocan entre los internautas. Hay más de sesenta redes sociales en el mundo, con más de doscientos millones de miembros, lo que supone un terreno abonado para que se desarrollen estos bancos populares 2.0.

La idea de los préstamos entre particulares nació en 2005 de la mano de unos banqueros de la City londinense que crearon la empresa Zopa, que cuenta con más de 200.000 usuarios registrados y es líder mundial del mercado con más de veinte millones de euros gestionados. Su principal rival es la americana Prosper, aunque ya hay empresas similares en Europa como Smava (Alemania), Boober (Holanda), Loanland (Suecia), Finansowo (Polonia) o Friendsclear (Francia).

Estas sociedades no son bancos, sino que se trata de simples intermediarios que, a través de la web, ponen en contacto a particulares y tratan de establecer vínculos de confianza entre ellos. El funcionamiento de este tipo de transacciones es sencillo, lo difícil es encontrar internautas que estén dispuestos a asumir el riesgo de prestar su dinero a través de la Red. Especialmente en España, donde existe una gran desconfianza a la hora de realizar operaciones financieras por Internet.

Se trata de una subasta en la que una persona pide un préstamo de 12.000 euros -en Comunitae se pueden solicitar desde 3.000 hasta 15.000 euros a devolver entre 1 y 3 años- a un tipo máximo del 7%. Los prestamistas hacen sus ofertas y al final el prestatario escoge la que más le convenga. El intermediario -Comunitae o Zopa- cobra una comisión del 0,5% tanto a los inversores como a los solicitantes, y se encarga de preparar toda la documentación y de gestionar el pago de las cuotas del préstamo.

¿Qué ocurre si no devuelvo el préstamo? Primero, el Comunitae de turno te ofrece otras fórmulas para que te pongas al corriente de pago. Si aún así te empeñas en ser moroso, Comunitae le pasa el marrón a una agencia especializada en el recobro de deudas. Aquí es donde te puedes encontrar con el Cobrador del Frac a la puerta de tu casa. Si insistes en no pagar, el conflicto pasaría a la vía judicial. El posible impago lo sufre el prestamista.

No son buenos tiempos para este tipo de préstamos por el incremento de la morosidad que sufren las entidades financieras. La gestión del riesgo es fundamental, porque si se es muy permisivo se puede producir la situación que ha vivido Prosper en Estados Unidos, que ha tenido una morosidad del 27%, seis veces más que la de la banca española.

Para minimizar los riesgos, Comunitae trata de convertir a sus asociados en amigos. El prestatario tiene la oportunidad de explicar quién es, para qué quiere el préstamo, sus circunstancias personales y cómo lo va a pagar.

Visto el aluvión de fraudes financieros, tengo que reconocer que no acabo de fiarme de los intercambios ciberespaciales. Confiaría más en Emilio Botín si se dignase concederme un crédito.


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Ese es el secreto de mi exito, mis nenas me prestan el dinero para la bolsa a interes 0,0020% TAE... como es legal.... tengo liquidez! XD


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> madre ,¿ a que se debe esto?, ¿otra inyección de capital?



Pues no lo se, pero si es eso, que sigan inyectando


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Una pregunta para que alguien me lo aclare?

Por qué el BBVA sigue la estela en proporción de subida q el SAN, si los tit q está moviendo son irrisorios....?

23M VS 48M


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2009)

Yo quiero a Botín para aprender inglés!!

Es un ninja master de los idiomas!!


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2009)

El Ibex está luchando ahora con resistencias poco significativas.

Esperemos acontecimientos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Feb 2009)

como algo se tuerza,la hostia va a ser de espanto


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

stoxx tambien está sincronizado +2,91%


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

El presidente Barack Obama solicitará una partida adicional de 250.000 millones de dólares para rescatar el sistema financiero de Estados Unidos, según el proyecto de presupuesto que será presentado este jueves. *La administración Obama no tiene planes para gastar los 250.000 millones, pero quiere que se incluyan para ser utilizados en caso de ser necesario*


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2009)

Ibex marca sobreventa.Puede escalarlo

Mamma mía!!


----------



## chameleon (26 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ese es el secreto de mi exito, mis nenas me prestan el dinero para la bolsa a interes 0,0020% TAE... como es legal.... tengo liquidez! XD



jajajajaja "mis nenas"

el sistema ese no sé como funciona, pero yo no le dejaría la pasta a un anónimo de inet. un 7% lo sacas cualquier día en bolsa. incluso dejar el dinero parado en acciones por los dividendoas ya sale más rentable


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Feb 2009)

corto en ibex...venga ese hostionnnnn


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Que noooo... que el cuidador del SAN se ha ido a almolzar.... un poco de respiro en la subida!


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

¿a que hora son los datos del paro??

Que estoy despistado


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2009)

Abiertos cortos!!
Dato paro ya dado!!


----------



## Sylar (26 Feb 2009)

> WASHINGTON (MarketWatch) -- Signaling persistent labor market weakness, first-time applications for state unemployment benefits for the week ending Feb. 21 rose 36,000 to a seasonally adjusted 667,000. The level of initial claims is the highest since October 1982 and up 86% from the same period in the prior year. The four-week average of new claims, which measures the underlying trend, rose 19,000 to 639,000 - also the highest level since October 1982, and up 84% from the prior year. For the week ending Feb. 14, the number of people collecting benefits reached a record high, rising 114,000 to 5.11 million - a level that is 86% higher than in the prior year. The four-week average of continuing claims was also a record, gaining 89,250 to 4.93 million - a level that is 80% higher than in the prior year. The insured unemployment rate reached the highest level since July 1983, rising to 3.8% from 3.7%. The data go back to 1967




ala, ya está. Esto no es nada, solo una arañazo. Seguimos hasta 7800, luego un descansito para esperar a los yankees, y a volar.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Cagüen todo... el cabrón se va sin tonuel... le voy a poner dos velas... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Para, para, insensato, que tiene que subir por lo menos hasta 6,50, para que yo pueda vender con plusvalías. Mis hijos también tienen que comer.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2009)

Fuera de mapfre a 1,71 la peor operacion realizada nunca


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2009)

Como van los futuros usa???


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Feb 2009)

Tonuel apaga esas velas!!!!!

Estás bajando al SAN.


----------



## chudire (26 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Como van los futuros usa???



verde profundo maderfoker


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Feb 2009)

pon stops hannibal,por el amor de dios!
asi es como se aprende por las duras,no hay otra manera
la proxima ya saldra mejor y recuperaras lo perdido
animo y a por ellos!


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

E-mini S&P Mar 2009 773.5 +12 [


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2009)

Me cago en la putaaaaaaaaa me he equivoque de boton y en vez de soltar las bbva compre a 6,04 caguen todooooooooo


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

*El paro semanal de EEUU aumenta más de lo esperado*

Las peticiones iniciales de subsidio por desempleo de Estados Unidos aumentaron en 667.000 en la última semana, es decir, por encima de las 620.000 que habían previsto los expertos consultados por Reuters. Este incremento se produce desde el aumento de 631.000 en la semana previa, según acaba de publicar el Departamento de Trabajo de Estados Unidos. En las últimas cuatro semanas, dato menos volátil, las peticiones tocaron su nivel más alto desde octubre de 1982.


----------



## otropepito (26 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me cago en la putaaaaaaaaa me he equivoque de boton y en vez de soltar las bbva compre a 6,04 caguen todooooooooo



Jojojo, no te preocupes, tendrás mañana para venderlas también. Los USA no tienen muchas ganas de aguarnos la fiesta. No creo que nos vayamos pabajo como están apuntando por aquí. Creo que mañana seguiremos con alguna tímida subida.

P.D.: de todos modos, me parto el pecho.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Como van los futuros usa???



775,6 en el S&P, importante pasar el 778,5 para ser alcistas en toda regla...

Saludos...

*Según los comentarios en el mundillo, y lo que se lee en los boletines especializados que circulan entre los hedge, la mayoría de los hedge que van a corto en el S&P 500, están ahora fuera de mercado.

El espíritu sigue siendo muy bajista, por lo que el debate que hay entre ellos es donde abrir de nuevo los cortos.

Más o menos la mayoría piensa que lo mejor es esperar hasta una llegada al entorno de 800 con algo de filtro incluso para vender de nuevo agresivamente.

No obstante hay otros que creen que puede que no llegue ni siquiera a ese nivel, y esperan vender si aparecen papelones a la altura de la zona de resistencias que empieza ya en el entorno de 785 poco más o menos.

Lo que si que despierta la unanimidad es que perder la zona de 730-740, puede desencadenar una oleada de ventas extremadamente agresiva, que no se conformaría con unos pocos puntos. Mucho cuidado por tanto con ese nivel*


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Feb 2009)

Ibex 7.777


----------



## Sylar (26 Feb 2009)

Pues al final se nos ha hecho tarde, los americanos ya están aquí y nos hemos dormido en 7777. No va a haber tiempo para descansar, vamos que nos vamos.


----------



## Starkiller (26 Feb 2009)

La incertidumbre de que pasará cuando abra USA es tremenda, eh?


----------



## Kujire (26 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... Capitolio*

El "Hombre del Saco" está la caer

.... ya avise ayer que la situación sería similar, ....pero veo que esto es como predicar en el desierto ...


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

Marcada orden de cortos en el 2009 del Stoxx.

Creo que debería marcar largos en 2027, pero de momento solo juego a cortos.

edito: me asusta ese canal alcista que está haciendo.


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

De momento el DJ verde bueno... +1,11%


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Tonuel.... prepara las ordenes de compra en el SAN!


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

Al final he quitado la orden, no lo tengo claro.


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Para, para, insensato, que tiene que subir por lo menos hasta 6,50, para que yo pueda vender con plusvalías. Mis hijos también tienen que comer.





pecata minuta dijo:


> Tonuel apaga esas velas!!!!!
> 
> Estás bajando al SAN.




Lo siento hamijo pero el botas se acordará de tonuel... :

Con las cosas del comer no se juega... 




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

Abriendo cortos contra IBEX 7741 stop en 7781, espero verlo en 7650...

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo siento hamijo pero el botas se acordará de tonuel... :
> 
> Con las cosas del comer no se juega...
> 
> ...




Soy hamija.


----------



## Kujire (26 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Al final he quitado la orden, no lo tengo claro.



Espera a que salga el "hombre del saco" ....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Espera a que salga el "hombre del saco" ....



A que hora sale?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

El S&P va en caida libre a por los 768... ahora en 771


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Ya mismo.. porque el dj lo está prediciendo...


----------



## Kujire (26 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> A que hora sale?



Está al caer ..... como siempre llega tarde .... es lo que tiene tener un background multicultural.... la noción del tiempo no es igual en todas las culturas


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

El mercado está esperando a algo, no se que será, pero espera algo. Tal vez sea el hombre del saco para que nos den por el idem


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

Aqui en el Ibex va a salir el TIO de la VARA


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Feb 2009)

El dato del paro ha sido espantoso.
Siempre tardan un poco en asimilarlo y reaccionar

Con la racha que llevo hoy seguro que me enfilan otra vez.

Hasta mañana


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

El S&P va directo a cerrar su gap en 765... ahora 769...


----------



## Sylar (26 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El mercado está esperando a algo, no se que será, pero espera algo. Tal vez sea el hombre del saco para que nos den por el idem



El mercado espera que le digan que aunque les den por saco, todo va bien.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

Esto asusta... 

http://www.droblo.es/otro-mito-que-cae-demostrado-en-cifras/


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel.... prepara las ordenes de compra en el SAN!





Estas de coña... 


Edito:


Orden condicionada puesta en el SAN... :


Compra a 4,52€...




Saludos


----------



## Kujire (26 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... Capitolio*

Todo está preparado .... Obama se retrasa, debería haber empezado a las 9:30 ET (a las 14:30 hora canaria) ... todo el mundo a la espera


----------



## Kujire (26 Feb 2009)

*NOW!*, el hombre del saco *LIVE*


----------



## crack (26 Feb 2009)

Dónde podemos seguirle?


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

Kujire,

Si habla Hussein, esto se cae....... es tu hombre del Saco??


----------



## chameleon (26 Feb 2009)

crack dijo:


> Dónde podemos seguirle?



burbuja.info 
¿qué mejor comentarista que la bella kujire?


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

En la Stock Market News, Business News, Financial, Earnings, World Market News and Information - CNBC.com


----------



## Kujire (26 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Kujire,
> 
> Si habla Hussein, esto se cae....... es tu hombre del Saco??



Obama presenta su presupuesto al congreso, enfocados en el control del gasto público, ... sube los impuestos a los que más ganan, y se los baja a los que ganan menos(eso es lo que dice)



> "Lo que no haré es sacrificar inversiones que mejoren nuestra productividad y mejoren nuestra independencia del petróleo de dictadores"


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2009)

Fuera de gas natural a 15,28
Las tenia compradas a 15,50


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Abriendo cortos contra IBEX 7741 stop en 7781, espero verlo en 7650...
> 
> Saludos...



Me ha saltado, otra vez será...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2009)

fuera de Iberdrola a 5,38 las tenia a 5,70
Marrones fuera


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

El Stoxx acaba de superar máximos de estos días, creo que subiremos un poco antes de la gran debacle que llegará a media sesión. Estoy viendo una figura, aun no formada del todo, en el S&P que podría estar indicando un rebote hasta los 810 antes de volver a bajar de nuevo.


----------



## crack (26 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> En la Stock Market News, Business News, Financial, Earnings, World Market News and Information - CNBC.com


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

Yo vuelvo a abrir cortos contra IBEX en 7790... 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

El volumen hoy es muy bajo y no hay forma de coger una buena tendencia de esta forma, así no juego:


----------



## Kujire (26 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ....Obanonics!!*

Curiosidades:

En el presupuesto ha recortado algunos gastos:



> Van a medir el rendimiento de los profesores,
> Van a recompensar a los buenos estudiantes,
> Han recortado partidas de compras de equipos para hospitales,



Los grandes perdedores:



> si haces 250.000 estás jodido
> los gestores de fondos, no van a mantener sus ingresos como ganancias de capital, sino como rendimiento de trabajo
> Van a recortar las subvenciones al campo si haces más de 500.000$/año, ninguna subvención



Curiosamente, parece que el hombre del saco ha pasado de largo.... de momento


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2009)

Fuera del Santander a 5,10
Voy soltando lastre,solo me quedan por soltar BBVA y Repsol
Aguanto Acciona y Endesa


----------



## Bayne (26 Feb 2009)

He vuelto de comer hace un rato y me he tirado 5 minutos leyendo las últimas páginas, no he parado de partirme el pecho de la risa, sois la bomba, gracias a TODOS, no cambiéis. 
PD Qué tranquilito se ve el mercado desde fuera, cuando estoy dentro no duermo bien, esto no es lo mío, pero me río un rato.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

*De cárpatos...*

*Ventas de viviendas nuevas bajan en enero el 10,2 %, hasta una tasa anualizada de 309.000, mucho peor que las 330.000 esperadas.

El precio medio baja 13,5 % interanual hasta el nivel de 201.000, peor desde el 2003.*

La cifra de ventas es la más baja de la historia.

Dato muy malo para la economía, teóricamente malo para bolsas y dólar, y bueno para bonos, pero no estoy muy seguro porque los mercados hoy parecen no hacer caso de nada

Saludos...


----------



## sopelmar (26 Feb 2009)

que miseria de rebote hasta las mamachicho de tele 5 han subido mas que mis electricas , pero en que mierda de casino e ido apostar mis fichas


----------



## sopelmar (26 Feb 2009)

ING +17% no tengo acciones pero para es como si ganara el athletic


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2009)

sopelmar dijo:


> ING +17% no tengo acciones pero para es como si ganara el athletic



Usuario del broker naranja..


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2009)

Fuera de BBVA a 6,07 en esta si gane unos centimillos entre a 5,60


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

Prepárense, nos están llevando arriba para hacernos caer cuando llegue el volumen 'bueno'. Los gaps de los 2 índices que sigo siguen sin estar cerrados y todo está apuntando a un desplome en breve.


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

Yo estoy corto en el DAX, que cobran menos que en el stoxx y los golpes son de traca....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Prepárense, nos están llevando arriba para hacernos caer cuando llegue el volumen 'bueno'. Los gaps de los 2 índices que sigo siguen sin estar cerrados y todo está apuntando a un desplome en breve.



Entonces subiremos,juer cuando he soltado casi todo


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

He marcado de nuevo el 2009 del Stoxx para cortos.


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Prepárense, nos están llevando arriba para hacernos caer cuando llegue el volumen 'bueno'. Los gaps de los 2 índices que sigo siguen sin estar cerrados y *todo está apuntando a un desplome en breve*.





Me podria poner un ejemplo de lo que entiende usted por breve...

Es que llevo tiempo intentándolo entender... gracias... 



Saludos


----------



## sopelmar (26 Feb 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> eso lo dices tú, yo no me alegro por nadie de los habituales de aquí que pierda dinero; de fondo se nota que hay buen "rollo" y sobre todo sincero. Suerte y a ver si recuperas




el capitan a abandanado el barco el primero eso va en contra de la leyes del mar , traidor a abandonado a muchos marineros que estamos en la bodega con un cargamento toxico de guano ( titulos a 6 euros)

Arregui, vicepresidente de Iberdrola, rebaja otra vez su capital en la eléctrica - Economia_Empresas - Economia - ABC.es

si yo tambien soy de kas naranja , en mala hora me meti un dia antes de la ampliacion de avanzit y el dia que los golfos de florentino arregui y bbk les dieron por montar una timba con la electrica vasca


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me podria poner un ejemplo de lo que entiende usted por breve...
> 
> Es que llevo tiempo intentándolo entender... gracias...




En la próxima media hora, una hora como mucho. Realmente el momento está supeditado a la aparición del volumen que mueve mercado.


----------



## sopelmar (26 Feb 2009)

estoy por vender y asumir dolorosas plusvalias prefiero perder 10 hoy que no 100 el viernes
de verdad creeis que nos vamos pa abajo


----------



## Kujire (26 Feb 2009)

Fuera de Repsol!! ...el Ibex subiendo como un cohete y ésta casi sin moverse ..... 

lo de las mamachico es de traca!!


----------



## chudire (26 Feb 2009)

Joder, joder, joder....
que nervioso me ha puesto esto hoy. Estoy olisqueando el SAN pero lo pillé a 4, 9* y me parecía que estaba alto. Desde entonces apunto de entrar con todo lo gordo a 5,01. : Supongo que el tren o se pilla en la estación como los señores o nada. Muchos días de bolsa, no?

Edito; SAN 5,15


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En la próxima media hora, una hora como mucho. Realmente el momento está supeditado a la aparición del volumen que mueve mercado.




77 millones de títulos del SAN no le parecen a usted un buen volumen... 


Edito:

¿Habeis visto telahinco...? :


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

Acabo de entrar corto 2034


----------



## chameleon (26 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Fuera de Repsol!! ...el Ibex subiendo como un cohete y ésta casi sin moverse .....
> 
> lo de las mamachico es de traca!!



nena... está a 12,72 ...
cerró ayer a 12,18


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Acabo de entrar corto 2034



Yo también en el 7840 del IBEX. Nos vemos en el guano... 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El Ibex, ha completado el HCHinvertido, objetivo 7820...
> 
> Saludos...



No ha estado mal, no? :


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Feb 2009)

el bono ha llegado de nuevo a 3%


y esta vez viene para quedarse


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Feb 2009)

como va el volumen de hoy?

hay chicha?


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> el bono ha llegado de nuevo a 3%
> 
> 
> y esta vez viene para quedarse




¿qualo bono?


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

Teneis más moral que el alcoyano... :o




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Teneis más moral que el alcoyano... :o




Yo ahora soy un acérrimo partidario de la fe siempre bajista, que le vamos a hacer


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Feb 2009)

este rebote estaba previsto.....


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

No estais viendo que lo de T5 es una maniobra de dos agencias para soltar lastre... esa acc se va a los 4,00€ en la prox semana.

Vaya manipulaciones... ni en esp del zinc!


----------



## Kujire (26 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> nena... está a 12,72 ...
> cerró ayer a 12,18



y la muy cab***** sigue subiendo, pues a disfrutarla! yo me llevo las plusvalías en mano


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> este rebote estaba previsto.....




Yo tengo fe... pero queria pillarlo más abajo... :

pero esto no quedará así... rodarán cabezas... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

Recuerden que aun tenemos gaps por abajo pendientes de cerrar, la distancia hasta ellos es considerable por lo que hemos subido en los primeros momentos de la tarde.


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

Nadie le roba las plusvalias a tonuel y se va de rositas... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

No te preocupes, vamos a tomar buena nota.... mañana a lo mejor no es el día D, pero el lunes, hay amigo .. el lunes!


----------



## chameleon (26 Feb 2009)

mañana vamos a seguir con la fiesta. creo que os habéis precipitado un poco con los cortos. hasta el 780 y luego 800 no hay prisa...


----------



## sopelmar (26 Feb 2009)

me voy a perder el paseo con el perro por la playa pero tengo que quitarme de encima las iberdr , pensais que llegara a 5,5 antes del cierre , estoy con el dedo en el gatillo

yo entre en bolsa pa ganar plusvalias tambien


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Feb 2009)

joder....
t5, esta mañana fui el primero en leer lo de la cnmv...acababa de entrar la notificacion

y no la miré pq pensé que era una chorrada


cawen





da igual, las teles estan muertas


la publi cae a saco, estan tirando los precios con "rapeles"


----------



## sopelmar (26 Feb 2009)

a vuelto la champions a europa , la gente se pega al televisor de martes a jueves


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

*Me imagino que ya lo sabeis pero:*

Las ventas de viviendas nuevas unifamiliares se han derrumbado en enero y han marcado su dato más débil en cinco años. Según los datos ofrecidos por el Departamento de Comercio de EEUU, en el primer mes del año bajaron un 10,2%, hasta las 309.000 viviendas vendidas, el menor registro desde que en 1963 comenzara a contabilizarse el dato. Los economistas habían previsto que alcanzaran las 330.000 unidades en el primer mes de 2009. Además, los precios medios de venta se han desplomado otro 13,5%, hasta los 201.100 dólares.


----------



## Sylar (26 Feb 2009)

Vaya, me voy a trabajar y resulta que el IBEX cruza el 7800 para arriba.
No preocuparse, ahora una patadita y ya nos vamos para abajo.


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Hay que hacer recuento de la porra....


----------



## chameleon (26 Feb 2009)

tenemos un gap ahí olvidado que también hay que cerrar...

(a ver que no me tira imageshack...)


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Feb 2009)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Gran intento de dar vuelta a la tendencia del mercado.
> 
> Va para dos años de mercados bajistas, igual se está terminando la fiesta.



aun queda 2 o 3 años pa`bajo


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Feb 2009)

joder, que susto la pagina de yahoo marca por momentos +0,10% en vez de +1,2% en SP!!!


uf!!



por cierto, TEF es el 25% del ibex, y los grandes bancos el otro 25%


----------



## chameleon (26 Feb 2009)

ese gap 

y si pasamos el 780 la subida puede ser...


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Feb 2009)

como mola ese grafico del esepé


----------



## sopelmar (26 Feb 2009)

la KUtxa % 0 pero esa es la guipuzkuana o la ipar kutxa¿?


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Feb 2009)

sopelmar dijo:


> la KUtxa % 0 pero esa es la guipuzkuana o la ipar kutxa¿?



ein? que dice?


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

El SAN ha recuperado un +10,00% desde el min de 4,61€ de hace un par de días.


----------



## sopelmar (26 Feb 2009)

las tablas que has puesto de deterioro de patrimonio , no tienes datos de la ipar kutxa ¿? los ocultan 

al final me e perdido el paseo con el perro y me e quedao con todo el cargamento de guano y el petroleo bajando joder que dia


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Feb 2009)

sopelmar dijo:


> las tablas que has puesto de deterioro de patrimonio , no tienes datos de la ipar kutxa ¿? los ocultan
> 
> al final me e perdido el paseo con el perro y me e quedao con todo el cargamento de guano y el petroleo bajando joder que dia



joder, tranqui tranqui, la buscaré, pero pongalo en el otro hilo!!

espera a que todos los bancos cierren año para ver su patrimonio...




por cierto, alguien es cliente de Ruralcaja o tiene algun familiar?

otras:
http://www.europapress.es/economia/...-menos-ejercicio-anterior-20090226174231.html
Sears redujo su beneficio en 2008 a 41,5 millones, un 97% menos que en el ejercicio anterior

http://www.europapress.es/internaci...erdidas-468-millones-2008-20090226172510.html
Francia.- El grupo Banques Populaires registró pérdidas de 468 millones en 2008


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2009)

Sintiendolo mucho Tonuel quita el sello ISO de la firma que de momento estamos por encima del 7777, que pena

...pero que poco va a durar


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2009)

Me quedado a 12 puntos de la porra jejeje

He soltado hoy casi todo el papel que tenia,compre al inicio de las bajadas pero aguantando el tiron no he perdido mucho,en los bancos gane algo.
La cruz Mapfre y Gas Natural, llevo 3 operaciones con gas brutal perdiendo pasta,hasta que no recupere no paro!!!


----------



## sopelmar (26 Feb 2009)

si yo estoy tranquilo mañana empiezo a llenar el colchon que asi no hay tentacion de jugartelo a la bolsa y duermo como un niño , ademas se que eres cliente bip de la Ipar
ahora si me voy a pasear el perro por la playa que eso es un valor seguro mi mejor plusvalia intradia


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

Vamos que los americanos se nos caen..... les falta un soplo


----------



## Kujire (26 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... Capitolio*

Los Rep. LIVE



> Los republicanos critican el presupuesto de Obama, ....es curioso porque aún no lo tienen pero ya abiertamente lo critican porque triplicará el déficit en 10 años, y no creen que lo pueden reducir al final del mandato, porque el gasto no se recorta, "Dónde están los recortes?" se preguntan
> 
> Este presupuesto es una irresponsabilidad fiscal y ni siquiera contempla la jubilación de los Babyboomers



Bueno, ahora deberíamos bajar ....


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

Que raro los americanos, trankilotes, con la volatilidad que hemos tenido estos ultimos días


----------



## Kujire (26 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Que raro los americanos, trankilotes, con la volatilidad que hemos tenido estos ultimos días



ya no tomanos café, nos lo han cortado esta mañana .....

Es porque hay rumores que le van a dar más pasta a los bancos y estos tiran un poco para arriba, y contrarrestran el efecto de la salida de pasta de otros sectores. De cualquier forma, tenemos que ajustar, con ritmo pero sin prisa.

Edito: me imagino que es ahora cuando los cortos se ponen las botas .... o queda algún lindo osito por akiiiiiiiii?


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

*AGENDA MAÑANA VIERNES 27-02-2009*

INDICADORES



Confianza del consumidor Reino Unido. Estimación: -39. Dato Previo: -37. 01:00

IPC armonizado UE España. Dato Previo: 0.8%. 09:00

PIB EE.UU. 4T. Estimación: -5.3%. Dato Previo: -3.8%. 14:30

Confianza U.Michigan EE.UU. Febrero. Dato Previo: 56.2. 16:00





RESULTADOS



Fluidra

Agbar

Almirall

*Iberia*

Jazztel

NH

Catalana Occidente

Colonial

REE

Ferrovial

OHL

Acerinox

Deutsche Telekom. Estimación: 0.134 eur/acn

Telecom Italia. Estimación: 0.021 eur/acn


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ya no tomanos café, nos lo han cortado esta mañana .....




Oh my god! Starbucks va a quebrar!



> Edito: me imagino que es ahora cuando los cortos se ponen las botas .... o queda algún lindo osito por akiiiiiiiii?




Yo soy un osito desde que me puse corto hace rato y de momento puedo decir que no me va nada mal, en cuanto lleguemos al gap dejaré de ser un oso oficial para convertirme en oficioso solamente.


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

Donpepito,

Que comentabas esta mañana sobre Iberia, esta ahora en la parte baja del canal.







A ver si sale la grafica

http://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=iberia.jpg


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me cago en la putaaaaaaaaa me he equivoque de boton y en vez de soltar las bbva compre a 6,04 caguen todooooooooo



Eso es aplicar la teoría del sentimiento contrario con dos cojones, sí señor.


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Oh my god! Starbucks va a quebrar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena Mulder, me alegro que sigas en la senda de las ganacias. 

Yo tambien sigo corto en el DAX,

Kujire, a tus endesitas hoy las han dado.

Cerramos el GAP


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Que observo movimientos en IBERIA... la semana que viene se va a +2,19€

Mañana es posible que sigamos en este nuevo rally alcista... resistencia los 8000!!!!

GAMESA, veo grandes plusvalías... los resultados han sido buenos +326M beneficios y además hoy han acumulado algunas agencias.... BSN +96.000 y BCY +386.000


Por otro lado... creo que ENDESA no se va a librar de realizar la OPA sobre el free float.... me estoy replanteando comprar si tocamos los 20-21.


----------



## Kujire (26 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Enhorabuena Mulder, me alegro que sigas en la senda de las ganacias.
> 
> Yo tambien sigo corto en el DAX,
> 
> ...



Si, mis Endesitas están un poco mústias .. me he quedado con una docena de ellas, ...por sentimentalismo:o ... soy de la opinión de Don Pepito, que bajen y compro más!


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que observo movimientos en IBERIA... la semana que viene se va a +2,19€
> 
> Mañana es posible que sigamos en este nuevo rally alcista... resistencia los 8000!!!!
> 
> ...



Los bingeros atacan de nuevo.

Lo de la OPA por el 8% lo veo mas que complicado, pero que se puede perder si compras a 20??. De todas maneras falta mucho para la resolucion de la CNMV

De todas maneras mucha gente entrara ahora por el dividendo.


----------



## Kujire (26 Feb 2009)

Por cierto, algo bueno tiene que pasar con Jazztel ... qué opinas DP? ... yo he pillado algunas: .. en plan insider2.0


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

JAZZTEL es una tumba de inversores... recuerdo que es otro caso tipo TERRA... no me gustan las cot donde tienes que perder un 3-5% para comprar y vender, centimos not rules!

Lo he sufrido con mapfre... me las quite (menos mal, a tiempo) a 1,89Eur y es una tortura para vender.

Han comentado que han reducido perdidas, pero del pujals no me fio nada..... sigue estando el de presi, no?

Saludos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> JAZZTEL es una tumba de inversores... recuerdo que es otro caso tipo TERRA... no me gustan las cot donde tienes que perder un 3-5% para comprar y vender, centimos not rules!
> 
> Lo he sufrido con mapfre... me las quite (menos mal, a tiempo) a 1,89Eur y es una tortura para vender.
> 
> ...



Tortura es poco,3 horas en cojer mi orden de mapfre esta mañana jajaja
No compro un pepino mas en la vida!!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Feb 2009)

La frase: "señores, estamos en los suelos de la bolsa"

es ahora mismo "cachondeable" en un 40%, mucho mejor que el 60% de ayer o que casi el 90% de hace dos días.

Es un nuevo indicador que me he inventado, sirve como sentimiento contrario, la operativa es la siguiente:

1- Antes de operar en el mercado dices bien fuerte (a gritos) en voz alta: SEÑORES, ESTAMOS EN LOS SUELOS DE LA BOLSAAAAAA, (pronunciado como aquel famoso "showme the money" "enséñame la pasta" de Jerry Maguire)

2- El resultado puede ser:

2.1- Te descojonas de la risa---> Empieza a pensar en ponerte largo.

2.2- Un escalofrío recorre tu espalda pensando que se inicia un nuevo ciclo alcista y te lo vas a perder---> Empieza a pensar en ponerte corto.

2.3- Nifunifá, te da por pensar que te duele la garganta del grito que has pegado o qué pensaran los vecinos-----> el sistema no es aplicable.

2.4- Justo antes de pegar el grito, oyes que el vecino grita "SEÑORES, ESTAMOS EN LOS SUELOS DE LA BOLSA"-----> El mundo es un pañuelo.


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Respecto al dividendo... a efectos fiscales puede ser rentable para algunos.... una buena forma de lavar dinero.... hay muchos inversores que se van a meter por este tema.

Prefieren perder dinero el día que cotiza con el descuento, pero los dividendos los blanquean directamente.... luego a vender la acc al precio de mercado.

Yo estimo que la semana que viene... veremos movimiento en la cot.

Acciona me ha salido rana... de momento... hoy podría haber comprado a 75,00€ y revender a 79,00€ pero no me fio nada... la red atrapa nuevas gacelas está echada desde hace unos días.

Además las agencias... van sacando posis de 5 en 5 con variaciones tipo 75,10 75,05 75,00 una estrategia que ha ido bien de momento... desde 85,00€ hasta los 75,00€ vistos de nuevo hoy... luego han soltado la cot ... desde las 15:00h. para que suba.


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Enhorabuena Mulder, me alegro que sigas en la senda de las ganacias.
> 
> Yo tambien sigo corto en el DAX,
> 
> ...




Ya me he cerrado (en cuanto he visto cerrar el gap del S&P) +40 puntos de vellón para la buchaca 

Parece que rebota, aunque creo que luego bajará aun más.


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Mira las posis finales de endesa... se han querido asegurar que mañana ABRIRÁ A ESE PRECIO... NO ES NORMAL ESA CANTIDAD EN DEMANDA... TODO MUY BIEN ESTUDIADO:

DEMANDA

Volumen Precio
51.851 *22,56 MAÑANA APERTURA*
13.900 22,52
364 22,51
6.491 22,50
14.407 22,49

OFERTA

Precio Volumen
22,57 157
22,65 15.135
22,66 4.584
22,69 16.523
22,73 13.800


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Acciona me ha salido rana... de momento... hoy podría haber comprado a 75,00€ y revender a 79,00€ pero no me fio nada... la red atrapa nuevas gacelas está *hechada *desde hace unos días.



echada, por favor, del verbo ECHAR.


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> 20 minutos boys, no vayamos "a godella ahora"
> 
> Presión!!
> 
> ...





pecata minuta dijo:


> echada, por favor, del verbo ECHAR.



Ha sido un lapsus con las prisas, gracias!


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mira las posis finales de endesa... se han querido asegurar que mañana ABRIRÁ A ESE PRECIO... NO ES NORMAL ESA CANTIDAD EN DEMANDA... TODO MUY BIEN ESTUDIADO:
> 
> DEMANDA
> 
> ...



Es que es el precio que dan de entrada, para mantener la tendencia alcista.

ImageShack - Image Hosting :: endesa.jpg


----------



## Kujire (26 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Es que es el precio que dan de entrada, para mantener la tendencia alcista.
> 
> ImageShack - Image Hosting :: endesa.jpg





Bueno bueno, Don Pepito y Hagen ya sóis los Sherlock y Watson!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2009)

..................


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Respecto al dividendo... a efectos fiscales puede ser rentable para algunos.... una buena forma de lavar dinero.... hay muchos inversores que se van a meter por este tema.
> 
> Prefieren perder dinero el día que cotiza con el descuento, pero los dividendos los blanquean directamente.... luego a vender la acc al precio de mercado.
> 
> ...



Una duda que tengo,si en el año pierdes dinero en bolsa esta claro que no pagas a hacienda por ello,pero si pierdes en bolsa aun cobrando dividendos te pueden devolver la retención del dividendo?
¿El dividendo te lo dan con la retencion del 18% o luego tienes que pagarla tu?


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Bueno bueno, Don Pepito y Hagen ya sóis los Sherlock y Watson!!



Elemental mi querida Kujire


----------



## Carolus Rex (26 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por cierto, alguien es cliente de Ruralcaja o tiene algun familiar?



¡No me asustes! ¿Que pasa con Ruralcaja?:


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

Donpepito,

Vas a tener que vigilar menos HF

BBVA cierra sus fondos de alto riesgo por la crisis | elmundo.es


----------



## Kujire (26 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... Washington*

*Live *desde la capital la jefa del FDIC



> El FDIC (Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos) ha tenido que rescatar a los ahorristas de más bancos que los años anteriores, hasta este momento ha inyectado 760B$ que es una dato muy negativo y el mayor en la historia.



... me temo que en España no van a dar a basto ...


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> *Live *desde la capital la jefa del FDIC
> 
> 
> 
> ... me temo que en España no van a dar a basto ...



Pues si, aqui, cuando uno haga "POP", llevan ya dos semanas anunciando que va a llegar ese momento en España, que es cuestión de tiempo.

Demasiada Vaselina, y aqui, la gente si que se va a echar a la calle a sacar los euros de los bancos.

Por eso hay tanto HF buitreando en el POP, SAN y BBVA


----------



## Misterio (26 Feb 2009)

600 puntos de diferencia entre el Ibex y el Dow ahora mismo, a la Champions.


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> 600 puntos de diferencia entre el Ibex y el Dow ahora mismo, a la Champions.



Yo sólo veo 450... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Sintiendolo mucho Tonuel quita el sello ISO de la firma que de momento estamos por encima del 7777, que pena
> 
> ...pero que poco va a durar





No hay que precipitarse hamijo... :



Saludos


----------



## solomon (26 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Una duda que tengo,si en el año pierdes dinero en bolsa esta claro que no pagas a hacienda por ello,pero si pierdes en bolsa aun cobrando dividendos te pueden devolver la retención del dividendo?
> ¿El dividendo te lo dan con la retencion del 18% o luego tienes que pagarla tu?



no estoy 100% seguro, pero para mi los dividendos tributan haya echo la acción lo que haya echo.


----------



## Kujire (26 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No hay que precipitarse hamijo... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



poco trabajo estos días? .... o sacando brillo a los "sellos", perdón certificados?

Te doy una pista SLM


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Te doy una pista SLM






¿Y esos donde juegan...? :


----------



## Kujire (26 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Y esos donde juegan...? :



Son las que dan los créditos a los "estu-diantes" ... algo así como lo de que ZP quiere implantar con lo de los préstamos a la bolognesa para estudiar en España. Como los mayores están empepitados ahora van a por lo pequeñines.

Hoy Obama les ha dicho que se les acabó el grifo, y que no va a subvencionar los créditos a los estudiantes, política progre vamos....

*-36.71%*


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> poco trabajo estos días? .... o sacando brillo a los "sellos", perdón certificados?
> 
> Te doy una pista SLM



SLM Corporation, also known as Sallie "MAE"

Con ese nombre, tienes que caer por narices


----------



## Kujire (26 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> SLM Corporation, also known as Sallie "MAE"
> 
> Con ese nombre, tienes que caer por narices



Sallie, Ginnie, Fannie y Freddy son como de la familia ... todo el mundo tiene uno


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

Aquí lo tienes... el sello de las grandes ocasiones... 


Sallie "MAE"* -36.71%*






Saludos


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

¿soy yo? ¿o las bolsas han volatilizado en nada toda posibilidad de rebote?

Podría haber mantenido mi corto


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿soy yo? ¿o las bolsas han volatilizado en nada toda posibilidad de rebote?
> 
> Podría haber mantenido mi corto





Hoy no ha sido tu dia hamijo... 


Por cierto..., ¿mañana como lo ves? 





Saludos


----------



## Kujire (26 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoy no ha sido tu dia hamijo...
> Saludos



...es lo que tiene el juego y las mujeres


----------



## Kujire (26 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... GM*

GM pérdida 30.9B$ anual....

A Rick Wagoner CEO de GM, lo han mandado al despacho del director....


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

Acabo de cerrar mis cortos sobre el DAX....

Prefiero dormir a pierna suelta....


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Acabo de cerrar mis cortos sobre el DAX....
> 
> Prefiero dormir a pierna suelta....




Congrats! cuantos puntos?


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Congrats! cuantos puntos?



Unos 80 del Dax, gracias.

Esta claro que seguimos dentro del canal bajista y no hay fuerza para superarlo.

Esto es un derrumbe controlado. Vamos a por los 730 del SP.

Por cierto, menuda diferencia de precio entre futuros del Stoxx y los del DAX_IBEX


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Feb 2009)

solomon dijo:


> no estoy 100% seguro, pero para mi los dividendos tributan haya echo la acción lo que haya echo.



Esta vez es *HECHO*, de hacer...


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2009)

Todas las bolsas de europa, con subidas discretas MENOS ....la española. Nosotros por las nubes

Mañana toca crack


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Esta vez es *HECHO*, de hacer...



jejeje

Te vamos a llevar a un botellon de canis para que supervises sus mensajes de sms

Editado: sin acritud, me parece EXCELENTE que se revise personalmente la ortografía y gramática. Hay que velar por una higiene mental.


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoy no ha sido tu dia hamijo...
> 
> Por cierto..., ¿mañana como lo ves?




Pues no estoy de acuerdo, hoy he recuperado parte de lo perdido en los últimos días.

Mañana vamos a tener gaps por arriba, el Stoxx quedará por encima de 1980 y probablemente arranquemos al alza. Si cerramos gaps en las primeras horas yo creo que nos vamos abajo, si tardamos mucho en cerrarlos (como hoy) posiblemente tengamos un buen rebote.

Veo más probable que mañana nos vayamos al guano y la cercanía a niveles sensibles podría hacer de mañana un día 'borrascoso'.


----------



## Kujire (26 Feb 2009)

Tonuel, aki te dejo unas candidatas a ser UVI-certificadas...

HUMANA -18.26% candidata al sello de -20% porque llegó a perder casi -30%, al final la han arreglado un poco. Tiene 30K emplead@s:

Asi las vamos presentando a los foreros, que quizas no las conozcan, hoy bajan y mañana..... igual bajan más jijij Quién dijo que "la salud" es una apuesta segura?, Humana se dedica a servicios sanitarios, y el "hombre del saco" apareció hoy para ellos, son unos de los afectados por el recorte presupuestario de Obama

Safeway *-13.02%* candidata al sello del -15% para redondear

Pues qué decir de Safeway, ... que hago las compras? pues de vez en cuando me paso por uno, bueno pues que hay que ponerse las pilas porque son un pelín caros. Tiene 200K emplead@s:


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

La figura del stoxx del día 24 era clara de subida, yo me puse largo, y tambien la cage, porque el 25 nos engañaron totalmente.

La figura de hoy marca tambien potencial de rebote, forma un canal, pero no esta el mercado como para subidas.

Cuando tira para arriba el SP, no tira el DAX y viceversa.

Mañana lo iremos viendo


----------



## un marronazo (26 Feb 2009)

7180 pasito a pasito


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2009)

DJI cerrando casi en minimos de la sesion
7,182.08
-88.81 (-1.22%)


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Tonuel, aki te dejo unas candidatas a ser UVI-certificadas...
> 
> HUMANA  *-18.26%* candidata al sello de -20% porque llegó a perder casi -30%, al final la han arreglado un poco. Tiene 30K emplead@s
> 
> ...








Te lo sello con un 10 por ser tu.. 

Porque certificar eso es de pobres... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

Pues yo no se uds. pero yo solo entro ahora mismo a cortos y siempre que lo vea claro, por supuesto.

Podríamos tener rebote porque he visto en el S&P una figura que lo sugiere, pero creo que cada rebote acaba en agua de borrajas y no va mucho más allá, además de eso estamos al borde del precipicio, como algún día el Stoxx cierre por debajo de 1955-52, al día siguiente vamos a poner la directa para irnos al guano.

Mucho cuidado con los largos.


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> DJI cerrando casi en minimos de la sesion
> 7,182.08
> -88.81 (-1.22%)




Mañana la hostia en la apertura empieza a pintar bien... :



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Te lo sello con un 10 por ser tu..
> 
> Porque certificar eso es de pobres...
> 
> ...




tonuel, voy a clavar lo que dije del dow.... ji ji ji


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel, voy a clavar lo que dije del dow.... ji ji ji





tu mucho clavar mucho clavar... pero no metes un chavo... :o


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2009)

La maxima subida que me da dentro del canal bajista para el SP es el 795. Eso en caso de rebote.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2009)

Mañana ostión profundo, de fosa repleta de guano


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

He leido las últimas páginas y no lo he leido... el futuro del Ibex ha hecho un HCH de libro, con su pull-back y todo  Objetivo 7530... ahí dejo el dato...
Yo sigo con mis cortos abiertos en 7840...

Saludos...

Edito: Ahora que lo miro, cuadra bastante con cerrar el gap de hoy, que todavía no se ha cerrado...


----------



## Kujire (26 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> He leido las últimas páginas y no lo he leido... el futuro del Ibex ha hecho un HCH de libro, con su pull-back y todo  Objetivo 7530... ahí dejo el dato...
> Yo sigo con mis cortos abiertos en 7840...
> 
> Saludos...



tienes la foto del susodicho?

gracias


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> tienes la foto del susodicho?
> 
> gracias



No tengo el paintbrush (gracias a un virus ) y no tengo ningun programa de edición gráfica, pero en el fut IBEX en 5minutos, la cabeza está en 7846, y la línea clavicular pasa por el 7656 y por el 7691...

Espero ayudarte con esos datos... :o

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Estaba en la calle y de vez en cuando ECHABA un vistazo en el iphone para ver la evolución del DJ, me ha sorprendido gratamente el cierre... mañana no podemos asegurar una apertura bajista, yet!

Aunque se palpan los deseos de TONUEL por acceder a esas jugosas plusva de nuestro querido SAN.

FALCONE, seguro que hoy ha tenido un mal día y mañana nos va a alegrar la mañana.


----------



## chameleon (26 Feb 2009)

donpepito, tenías gamesas?
subirán, pero si la bolsa acompaña un poquito subirán MUCHO


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> donpepito, tenías gamesas?
> subirán, pero si la bolsa acompaña un poquito subirán MUCHO



¿a que hora se ha celebrado la junta de accionistas de los GAM, forrest GAM?


----------



## chameleon (26 Feb 2009)

xD no sé, debía ser a las 7



> Gamesa aumentó un 45% su beneficio en 2008, hasta un récord de 320 millones de euros
> 
> MADRID, 26 Feb. (EUROPA PRESS) -
> 
> Gamesa obtuvo un beneficio neto récord histórico de 320,22 millones de euros en 2008, lo que supone un incremento del 45% con respecto al ejercicio anterior, informó hoy la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

No, hoy no encontraba el momento idoneo para entrar... lo estuve meditando en preapertura, pero al final lo dejé pasar. :-(

Luego tuve otro impulso para entrar en el SAN a 5,00€ ... creo que tengo que cambiar el chip bajista... es mejor seguir la corriente y ganar, es de lo que se trata no?

Mañana, veremos.... el otro día compre repsol pero las vendí a los 5 minutos del cierre, error!!!! con pocas plusvalías. -entrada en 11,90- salida a 12,04 arghhhh!!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> tu mucho clavar mucho clavar... pero no metes un chavo... :o



no, ya sabes donde espero con pasta....

no mola intradia...


ten en cuenta que cualquier dia vemos un cierre de la bolsa, eso no lo descarto...


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2009)

Hora: 20:06 Fuente : Europa Press
MADRID, 26 (EUROPA PRESS)

El presidente y consejero delegado de Gamesa, Guillermo Ulacia, anunció hoy en la presentación de los resultados del ejercicio 2008 que el equipo directivo y el comité de dirección se congelarán su retribución este año.

El fabricante de aerogeneradores incrementó su beneficio neto en 2008 un 45% respecto al ejercicio pasado, hasta alcanzar los 320 millones de euros, una cuantía que "difícilmente se repetirá en 2009" a causa del descenso de la demanda, según precisó Ulacia.

El presidente de Gamesa indicó que han cumplido el objetivo planteado hace tres años que consistía en orientar el modelo de negocio hacia la energía eólica con una apuesta por la velocidad de ejecución de los proyectos.

Sobre las perspectivas de negocio para 2009, Ulacia señaló que, a pesar de las dificultades relativas a la demanda, la empresa va a conseguir sus objetivos.


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

Pues hoy aparte de la buena jugada con el corto estoy contento porque mi sistema, que aun es algo experimental, me ha señalado el corto justo en máximos del día y en el momento exacto de giro del mercado mientras todo el mundo (lease Tonuel como espécimen de sentimiento contrario ) no comprendía bien porque hacía eso.

Seguiré dando señales con el sistema.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Feb 2009)

EEUU.- Ford revisa a la baja las ventas de coches en Estados Unidos hasta los 10,5 millones de vehículos. europapress.es


http://www.europapress.es/economia/...e-participacion-indirecta-20090226205626.html
ACS alcanza el 30% de la alemana Hochtief al hacerse con una participación indirecta


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> no, ya sabes donde espero con pasta....
> 
> no mola intradia...
> 
> ten en cuenta que cualquier dia vemos un cierre de la bolsa, eso no lo descarto...




Desde la barrera se ve mejor... 

tu guardame un sitio que un dia de estos me siento contigo... y compra palomitas... 



Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> xD no sé, debía ser a las 7



pues no se, mañana va a ser un dia complicado


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2009)

La noticia de la subida de beneficios de gamesa ya se conocia en media sesion,salia en las noticias que aparecen en el visualchart


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues hoy aparte de la buena jugada con el corto estoy contento porque *mi sistema, que aun es algo experimental, me ha señalado el corto justo en máximos del día *y en el momento exacto de giro del mercado mientras todo el mundo (lease Tonuel como espécimen de sentimiento contrario ) no comprendía bien porque hacía eso.
> 
> Seguiré dando señales con el sistema.




:


Ese sistema está todo el dia soltando señales, hamijo... ten cuidado no te caigan encima... 



Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues hoy aparte de la buena jugada con el corto estoy contento porque mi sistema, que aun es algo experimental, me ha señalado el corto justo en máximos del día y en el momento exacto de giro del mercado mientras todo el mundo (lease Tonuel como espécimen de sentimiento contrario ) no comprendía bien porque hacía eso.
> 
> Seguiré dando señales con el sistema.



Mulder, te veo hecho un tezniko cojonuo.

¿Las señales son de humo? 

Ya avisarás a los pobres mortales...


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

Mulder... mañana a primera hora me pondré largo... ya huelo las plusvalias... :





Saludos


----------



## Dolmen (26 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> no, ya sabes donde espero con pasta...



¿Dónde? ¿S&P 730, 700, 650? 

Yo tampoco tengo interés en intradía.

No quiero que mis errores/pérdida, incluso mis hipotéticos aciertos, condicionen una inversión a largo plazo y objetivos mayores.


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... mañana a primera hora me pondré largo... ya huelo las plusvalias... :




Bueno pero tu juegas solo con acciones y comprado 

¿vas a entrar en Iberia?


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Desde la barrera se ve mejor...
> 
> tu guardame un sitio que un dia de estos me siento contigo... y compra palomitas...
> 
> ...



si quieres te dejo un jacuzzi con mi hermana:








y te dejo probar el sillon del otro dia!


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno pero tu juegas solo con acciones y comprado
> 
> ¿vas a entrar en Iberia?





A ti te lo voy a decir... para que te lleves una parte... :o




azkunaveteya dijo:


> si quieres te dejo un jacuzzi con mi hermana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




prefiero el jacuzzi... :



Saludos


----------



## Dolmen (26 Feb 2009)

Dolmen dijo:


> ¿Dónde? ¿S&P 730, 700, 650?
> 
> Yo tampoco tengo interés en intradía.
> 
> No quiero que mis errores/pérdida, incluso mis hipotéticos aciertos, condicionen una inversión a largo plazo y objetivos mayores.



No, si será para gastarlo con la hermana del jacuzzi.

He leído el Faq: es muy divertido.


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (27 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A ti te lo voy a decir... para que te lleves una parte... :o
> prefiero el jacuzzi... :
> 
> Saludos



no te interesa que la gente haga lo mismo que tú?


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

Dolmen dijo:


> ¿Dónde? ¿S&P 730, 700, 650?
> 
> Yo tampoco tengo interés en intradía.
> 
> No quiero que mis errores/pérdida, incluso mis hipotéticos aciertos, condicionen una inversión a largo plazo y objetivos mayores.



ibex 5500-6200

y me salgo en los rebotes de como andamos ahora



http://www.invertia.com/empresas/noticias/noticia.asp?idDoc=2102337
ACS incrementa beneficio atribuible 16,4%, ligeramente por debajo de previsiones


----------



## Riviera (27 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ...es lo que tiene el juego y las mujeres



Esta sentencia merece una banda sonora que bien podria ser el espiritu de este hilo.

<object width="353" height="132"><embed src="http://www.goear.com/files/external.swf?file=7bf784c" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" quality="high" width="353" height="132"></embed></object>


----------



## luisfernando (27 Feb 2009)

mañana recuerdo 11S Financiero


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> mañana recuerdo 11S Financiero



no no

mañana no

no me viene bien



en serio, mañana bajadita para volver a luchar con la resitencia 7400-7700

esta resitencia va a acabar por llamarse el cinturon de hierro a este paso


----------



## luisfernando (27 Feb 2009)

gracias azkuna jajaja

pero no te arriesgues, que mañana es 11:11 :O


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

11:11 ?

que?


a que se refiere?




puestos a decir: el 17 de marzo, san patricio, quiebra eire


----------



## luisfernando (27 Feb 2009)

mañana suma 11 por dos veces, y tengo apuntado por ahí que siempre ocurre algo un dia de estos...hay que estar atentos por si acaso.....jijiji

por cierto, para el aburrimiento:
YouTube - La Caída de los EE.UU en 2009 Parte 1

dicen que a finales de febrero de 2009 inminente colapso de las finanzas del gobierno, cuanto le damos de plazo, 2 dias?


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

Las ganancias de Dell caen un 16% · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## luisfernando (27 Feb 2009)

27 feb: 7.466,01 8,08 (0,11%) NIKKEI 225 (^N225)

....subiendo el nikkei.....


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

será cuando se alieneen los 3 indices... dow-ibex-nikkei, de momento vamos 7200-7500-7800


----------



## luisfernando (27 Feb 2009)

y por que no el FT100 o el DAX ???...

Versión traducida de http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aNOQAvXtkV78&refer=home

como obama entregue mas miles de millones a FANNIE y FREDIE la lleva clara, puede ir preparandose para coger las maletas e irse a KENIA otra vez, ahora con sus "hermanos" lejanos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

Univision.com

un dolar muestra lo del 11-S:
CasoX - Los 20 dolares y las torres gemelas - Fantasmas, Misterios, Ovnis, Parapsicologia, Misterios, Milenio 3, Iker Jimenez, Fenomenos extraños, Fotos


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

Nacionalización de Citi y ampliación de capital.

Acuerdo Citi-Gobierno EEUU: convierte $25.000 millones de acciones preferentes en ordinarias - Cotizalia.com


----------



## festivaldelhumor (27 Feb 2009)

a los buenos dias
ayer me sacudieron de lo lindo,tanto tiempo esperando el rebote este y cuando llega me pongo en contra...hay que joderse....
esperemos que hoy este mas acertado....una pregunta ¿lo de city ,en teoria es una noticia negativa ¿verdad?

plusvaliosos saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Feb 2009)

Buenos días,

¿Como veis GAM para hoy? ¿Pegará una pequeña subida por los beneficios publicados ayer, o hará lo que le de la gana? Tengo empañada la bola de cristal y no veo nada...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (27 Feb 2009)

yo lo de gamesa lo veo bien,sus cuentas fueron buenas y esta relativamente barata..pero mucho cuidado por que hoy se esta preparando una escabechina de las gordas y es un valor muy,muy volatil......
entraria si me diera una señal alcista muy clara o si bajase tanto que me lo pusieran a huevo
saludos


----------



## wsleone (27 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> yo lo de gamesa lo veo bien,sus cuentas fueron buenas y esta relativamente barata..pero mucho cuidado por que hoy se esta preparando una escabechina de las gordas y es un valor muy,muy volatil......
> entraria si me diera una señal alcista muy clara o si bajase tanto que me lo pusieran a huevo
> saludos



va de culo *-9,61%* :


----------



## Paisaje (27 Feb 2009)

Como era de esperar tras el rebote de ayer...
IBEX 35 9:02 7.695,60




116,10 (-1,49%)


----------



## Gamu (27 Feb 2009)

ojo hoy con indra, que habia bajado mucho los últimos dias, pero ayer a las 17:50 presentó unos resultados estupendos (+23% beneficio, cartera de pedidos asegurada para el 2009, y muchos proyectos para 2010). 

Tiene pinta de que hoy subirá mucho, contracorriente al mercado.


----------



## dillei (27 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> ¿Como veis GAM para hoy? ¿Pegará una pequeña subida por los beneficios publicados ayer, o hará lo que le de la gana? Tengo empañada la bola de cristal y no veo nada...



Gamesa cojonudamente vamos -7,60%

:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Feb 2009)

Buenos días, qué gap vamos a cerrar primero, el de hoy por arriba hasta 7811 o el de ayer por abajo...?

Saludos...


----------



## dillei (27 Feb 2009)

Los viernes últimamente son muy divertidos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (27 Feb 2009)

bueno cruzemos los dedos largo en gamesa....corto en ibex


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Feb 2009)

España: el IPC armonizado descendió al 0,7% en febrero, según el INE - 27/02/09 - elEconomista.es

Saludos...

*UBS baja a Catalana de Occidente a neutral
RBS baja a Telecinco de 6,5 a 5,5 y recomienda mantener
Codere da resultados peor de lo esperado. EBITDA y ventas en línea con lo esperado.
Vocento da resultados con beneficio neto de 34,6 millones es decir en bajada del 57,9%
Credit Suisse baja a FCC de 24 a 18, y recomienda infraponderar
Vidrala publica beneficio de 40,6 millones ligeramente por encima de previsiones, ventas ligeramente por debajo
Acerinox da resultados con pérdidas de 10,5 millones de euros.
*


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Feb 2009)

Repsoleros: Brufau cree que el intento de abrir Repsol a la inversión rusa "es historia" · ELPAÍS.com

Banqueros: El Santander prevé que la banca agote sus reservas anticrisis el próximo año · ELPAÍS.com

Cajeros: Caja España acuerda impulsar la «integración» de las entidades de ahorro de Castilla y León - Economia_Empresas - Economia - ABC.es
Caja Burgos negocia fusionarse con Cajacírculo · ELPAÍS.com
La CAM eleva un 46% la dotación para reservas · ELPAÍS.com

Saludos...


----------



## Jose (27 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> bueno cruzemos los dedos largo en gamesa....corto en ibex




Pues, vaya owned con gamesa. Igual lo tenías que haber hecho al revés.:

saludos y suerte.

P.D:No operar también puede resultar rentable.


----------



## dillei (27 Feb 2009)

Entiendo que el largo en gamesa lo abrió cuando bajaba un 7 u 8%


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Feb 2009)

Dentro de GAM a 10,68.


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Buenos días.

Gamesa a 10,31€ me meto que hoy nos vamos a menos de 10,00€ no entraría ahora mismo en el valor.

ENDESA a menos de 21,00€ en breve...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (27 Feb 2009)

Jose dijo:


> Pues, vaya owned con gamesa. Igual lo tenías que haber hecho al revés.:
> 
> saludos y suerte.
> 
> P.D:No operar también puede resultar rentable.



owned? las he pillado a 10.40 ...mirate la hora del mensaje de momento ya le voy sacando pasta a las dos operaciones..


----------



## tonuel (27 Feb 2009)

Estoy apuntando para ponerme largo... :




Saludos


----------



## Gamu (27 Feb 2009)

indra, único valor en positivo del ibex. Si hubieran presentado los resultados dentro de mercado, ayer, hubiera subido mucho más.

Creo que el ibex se va al guano...


----------



## tonuel (27 Feb 2009)

sigo apuntando...




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

GAMESA está con tendencia bajista... yo personalmente vendería a la primera ocasión.

TONUEL... FALCONE me ha comentado q el SAN hoy a 4,81€


----------



## javso (27 Feb 2009)

Si conseguimos llegar a las 3:30 palmando solo un 1,5% y los US abren en verde, terminaremos perdiendo muy poquito al final del día y el lunes subida del 2,5%.


----------



## tonuel (27 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GAMESA está con tendencia bajista... yo personalmente vendería a la primera ocasión.
> 
> TONUEL... FALCONE me ha comentado q el SAN hoy a 4,81€




Se me ha encasquillado el rifle... joder... :


pero sigo apuntando... 





Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (27 Feb 2009)

lo de las gamesas van sin estops,si me la tengo que jugar en unos dias m la juego...pero se han pasado bajandolas y ahi voy a estar yo para aprovecharlo


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Por supuesto... pero te recuerdo que gamesa ha tenido bajadas intradías de hasta un -20,00% suerte!


----------



## tonuel (27 Feb 2009)

Nos vamos acercando a los americanos... me lo indican las runas que le compré ayer a juanluís... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Endesa va a descontar los 6,00€ del fut div... es curioso que negociando en intradía 1m de tit puedan joder el resto del free float.

Estimo que a 19-20 euros pararán. o no???? XD


----------



## furia angelical (27 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> bueno cruzemos los dedos largo en gamesa....corto en ibex




¿Qué?... Hoy la consigna es Gamesa, ¿no? 

Esto cada vez se parece más a invertia...


----------



## tonuel (27 Feb 2009)

furia angelical dijo:


> ¿Qué?... Hoy la consigna es Gamesa, ¿no?
> 
> Esto cada vez se parece más a invertia...




¿Cómo llevas lo del madmax hamijo...? 


Por cierto... INDRA me está jodiendo la foto... :




Saludos


----------



## furia angelical (27 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Cómo llevas lo del madmax hamijo...?
> 
> 
> Por cierto... INDRA me está jodiendo la foto... :
> ...




Madmax progresa adecuadamente... Y el IBEX?


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Tonuel... anticiparse a veces sale muy caro para nuestras futuras plusvalías... ese ibex nos debe un -1,30% de subida extra... tenemos que llegar a ver un -3,50% intradía como poco!


----------



## tonuel (27 Feb 2009)

furia angelical dijo:


> Madmax progresa adecuadamente... Y el IBEX?





El ibex va camino del infierno... pero hoy me concederá jugosos beneficios... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (27 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... anticiparse a veces sale muy caro para nuestras futuras plusvalías... ese ibex nos debe un -1,30% de subida extra... tenemos que llegar a ver un -3,50% intradía como poco!




ya, ya... pero sigo apuntando... :




Es que me gusta picar al personal... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (27 Feb 2009)

Hoy publica cuentas acciona,no?
andarsus con ojo


----------



## tonuel (27 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> Hoy publica cuentas acciona,no?
> andarsus con ojo





Han sido malas... :


Este lateral me está tocando las boulings... quiero oler el guano de cerca...


Saludos


----------



## otropepito (27 Feb 2009)

Os reiréis, pero yo espero acabar hoy en verde, ahivalahostiapues. Tengo fe en un rally hasta los 8100 - 8400 antes de irnos a los infiernos. Lo malo es que el temido Marzo ya llega y no hay tiempo. 

Como se me nota que ando pillado, jeje.


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

lo de GAM estaba previsto despues de los resultados...


y ahora un poco de memoria de pez: QUE HIZO LA SEMANA DESPUES DE PRESENTAR RESULTADOS HACE 3 MESES? porque yo me acuerdo, que estuve ahí...


presentó resultados el 22 de octubre de 2008:


dia 22....-22%
dia 23... +5,8%
dia 24... -13,6%
luego dias sigueitenes:

-7%
-1%
+12%
+8%
+1%
+3%
+16%
-6%
-16%
+8% dia 7 noviembre


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Si, creo que no han superado las previsiones en ACCIONA, de todos modos... eso ya está descontado...... algún día saldrán a la luz las investigaciones... agencias que se encargan presuntamente de subirte o bajarte un valor, precio acordado, etc.


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> mañana recuerdo 11S Financiero





luisfernando dijo:


> mañana suma 11 por dos veces, y tengo apuntado por ahí que siempre ocurre algo un dia de estos...hay que estar atentos por si acaso.....jijiji
> 
> por cierto, para el aburrimiento:
> YouTube - La Caída de los EE.UU en 2009 Parte 1
> ...



os recuerdo lo que dice DS


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Enel tiene previsto ampliar capital en 7.000 millones de euros para reducir su monumental deuda tras *hacerse con el control absoluto de Endesa.* El consejo aprobará la operación el 11 de marzo. Las acciones de la eléctrica han llegado a caer un 10% en la bolsa de Milán tras conocerse la noticia

*HAY OPA SOBRE EL 8% ???*


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> lo de GAM estaba previsto despues de los resultados...
> 
> 
> y ahora un poco de memoria de pez: QUE HIZO LA SEMANA DESPUES DE PRESENTAR RESULTADOS HACE 3 MESES? porque yo me acuerdo, que estuve ahí...
> ...



si esta teoria es buena y hoy baja un 8% por ejemplo, el lunes rebotaria casi un 2% para caer el martes otro 4%... jiji


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Enel tiene previsto ampliar capital en 7.000 millones de euros para reducir su monumental deuda tras *hacerse con el control absoluto de Endesa.* El consejo aprobará la operación el 11 de marzo. Las acciones de la eléctrica han llegado a caer un 10% en la bolsa de Milán tras conocerse la noticia
> 
> *HAY OPA SOBRE EL 8% ???*



No, no hay opa a la vista. Lo que pasa es que ENEL necesita ampliar capital, para diluir el % de los prestamos por accion.

Van a bajar la deuda de endesa al mismo nivel que la de ENEL bastante peor, casi a bono basura.

Menos mal que esta detra Berlusconi


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

okay, de momento sigue su objectivo de buscar los 19,xx y 20,xx el martes tienen reunión los minoritarios de endesa, bueno mejor dicho, los de la asoc española de minoritarios.

GAMESA, es un valor que lleva bajista desde hace tiempo, esta mañana están soltando mucho papel, hay una guerra entre dos agencias.

Por eso no descarto una bajada de golpe del -20,00% es muy arriesgado.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (27 Feb 2009)

vaya rollo patatero de lateral.........
de momento se mantiene bastante bien y mira todo el volumen que esta negociando,aparte cuando hemos llegado a perder un -2,15 ni se ha movido esta ahi clavadita
aun asi te hare caso y le pondre un stop holgado pero stop


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

IMO! GAMESA va a por los 9,00€ de hecho ese era el precio objetivo desde Noviembre 2008


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Acciona no alcanza previsiones con un beneficio neto de 464 millones de euros

MADRID, 27 FEB. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Acciona acaba de remitir a la CNMV sus resultados del 2008 y estas son las principales magnitudes:

Beneficio neto: 464 millones de euros vs. 950 millones de 2007 (-51,1%). No supera las previsiones del consenso.

EBITDA: 2.827 millones de euros frente a los 1.407 millones del año anterior (+100,9%).

EBIT: 1.678 millones de euros frente a los 889 millones del año anterior (+88,6%).

Ingresos: 12.665 millones de euros vs. 7.958 millones de euros en 2007 (+59,3%).

S.B.


----------



## Gamu (27 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Por cierto... INDRA me está jodiendo la foto... :



Después de lo mal que ha ido el valor los últimos dias, y los buenisimos resultados presentados ayer, lo raro es que indra no suba un 2-3%. 

Supongo que igual que la bajada ha sido bastante gradual, la subida también será gradual durante los próximos dias.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (27 Feb 2009)

no creo que llegue ni a los 10....la han bajado a lo bestia para engancharlas baratitas...mira los resultados que tuvo..
yo tengo fe....

saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (27 Feb 2009)

cierro cortos,esto aburre a las ovejas ,25 points para la saca


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Si, pero eso de perseguir precios, ya tengo experiencias negativas... quien te dice que no va a seguir cayendo?

Mira ACCIONA, desde que se filtraron los resultados, cuando estaba por 95,00€ se han puesto cortos.... pasa lo de siempre... los bancos disponen de info -de primera mano----- no se puede luchar... hay que seguir la tendencia.

Y gamesa no me gusta, solo intradia!


----------



## Bayne (27 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *hay que seguir la tendencia.*
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ahí le has dao donpepito


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Hay la pobre de gas natural... va a por los 14,10€ ... veo un rojo de -2,xx en breve en el IBEX.


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

Vaya mañana más toston...... con lo que molan los viernes....

Hay algun dato hoy que pueda influenciar las bolsas??


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

Economía/Empresas.- (Ampl.) Ferrovial pierde 838 millones por un cambio fiscal en Reino Unido. europapress.es


http://www.europapress.es/economia/...cio-neto-consolidado-2008-20090227113123.html
El Grupo Elecnor elevó un 27,2% su beneficio neto consolidado en 2008


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Vaya mañana más toston...... con lo que molan los viernes....
> 
> Hay algun dato hoy que pueda influenciar las bolsas??



*Datos USA:
*
** A las 14.30:
-PIB del cuarto trimestre preliminar.
Dato previo: -3,8%. Previsión: -5,4%.
PCE Price Index subyacente:
Dato previo: +0,6%. Previsión: +0,6%.
PCE Price Index deflactor:
Dato previo: -0,3%. Previsión: -0,1%.

* A las 15.00:
-Indicador de directores de compras de New York de febrero.
Dato previo: 380,1

* A las 15.45:
-Indicador de directores de compras de Chicago de febrero.
Dato previo: 33,3. Previsión: 34.

* A las 15.55:
-Índice de confianza del consumidor de la Universidad de Michigan/Reuters de febrero.
Dato previo: 61,2. Previsión: 56.
Subpartida de condiciones actuales:
Dato previo: 66,5. Previsión: N/A.
Subpartida de expectativas:
Dato previo: 57,8. Previsión: N/A.

* A las 16.30:
-Índice del Instituto del Ciclo Económico ECRI.
*
Hoy la tarde estará entretenida... :


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

IBERDROLA se pone interesante 5,24
parece que a 5,20 se cerrarán muchos cortos


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

o sea que tenemos ipc-pib-michigan hoy.... joer.... las previsiones desde luego son malas, no creo que las supere...


así que hoy no hay 11s


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2009)

Lo de GAM no cuela, como me imaginaba presento resultados tarde como para no poder mezclarse con la subida de ayer. Tal vez se hubiera amortiguado, hoy tenemos un 

-7,42 %


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

La agencia del BBVA ... está soltando papel en ENDESA... quizás sea el fondo HF que van a liquidar en breve... XD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Feb 2009)

Como diria WBuffete, IBEX triangulando, como pierda el nivel 7650, vamos a ver sapos y culebras, nos iríamos hacia los 7450... : 

Saludos...

PD: Será cuando salgan los datos USA?


----------



## tonuel (27 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Como diria WBuffete, IBEX triangulando, como pierda el nivel 7650, vamos a ver sapos y culebras, nos iríamos hacia los 7450... :
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Será cuando salgan los datos USA?




Yo opino que el ibex está demasiado alto si lo comparamos con el dow... no digo más... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

ibertrola yo es que la veo en 4,60 aprox chame


----------



## tonuel (27 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ibertrola yo es que la veo en 4,60 aprox chame




Eso es lo que te gustaria porque en un futuro quieres codearte con Florentino... eh pillín...? :

Los futuros USA suben lentamente...

Saludos


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ibertrola yo es que la veo en 4,60 aprox chame



si, en la línea de abajo esq que no se ve, y se quedaría como las otras energéticas

yo es que pienso que tenemos que rebotar, en condiciones, varios días seguidos, encajaría que tocara 5,18 o así, y subiera despacito hasta 5,5 ó 5,6 ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

Florentino hace tiempo que quiere comprar una bodega en rioja y no se decide... jeje


lo se dé buena tinta.... bueno, no se decide, NO
sino que el dueño no quiere vender


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Ataque de nuevo a GAMESA.


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Como diria WBuffete, IBEX triangulando, como pierda el nivel 7650, vamos a ver sapos y culebras, nos iríamos hacia los 7450... :
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Será cuando salgan los datos USA?




A mí me gustan esos bichos.

Sigo corto desde el dato de paro de ayer.

Ya era hora de enderezar,leñe!!


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

El presidente de Iberia, Fernando Conte, ha indicado que la visibilidad de sus ingresos es muy escasa, por lo que ha asegurado que es muy dificil realizar proyecciones sobre los resultados en el ejercicio en curso. No obstante, el recorte de la capacidad podría ser mayor al inicialmente previsto y llegar al 4%.

*PARA ABAJO... pero es bueno poder acumular si llega a 1,60€ la fusión con BA está muy cerca!*


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

y GAM? esta en minimos historicos no? si pierde los 10 corre el riesgo de caer a los 7,15...


como lo veis.... yo es que sigo a GAM e IBR para entrar en unos meses...


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

No... GAMESA tiene 10,10 su MIN de octubre 2008, llevan soltando desde hace unas semanas, yo vendí las últimas a 11,80€


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> y GAM? esta en minimos historicos no? si pierde los 10 corre el riesgo de caer a los 7,15...
> 
> como lo veis.... yo es que sigo a GAM e IBR para entrar en unos meses...



Yo la esperaría en 10€, tiene que rebotar ahí...


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

ese 10,10 de GAM es un intradia de rebote y cierre en 11?


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

NO... es cierre del 28 de octubre a 10,10€ confimado.

Siempre es lo mismo... los que han comprado esta mañana pensando q es barato...??? si puede seguir a los infiernos!!!


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Apertura: 11,01 
Cierre: 11,45 
Día último cierre: 26 FEB 2009 
*Máximo año: 36,18 * 
*Fecha Máximo: 17 JUN 2008 ** 
Mínimo año: 10,10  
Fecha Mínimo: 28 OCT 2008  *
Mercado: MCE 
Divisa: EUR 
Capitalización: 2785783900.8 
Yield: 2,28% 
Isin: ES0143416115


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Apertura: 11,01
> Cierre: 11,45
> Día último cierre: 26 FEB 2009
> *Máximo año: 36,18 *
> ...



Yo creo que fue un intradiario en 10,1€ y cerró en 10,39€...

Fecha Cierre Var (€) Var (%) Máx Mín Vol. (acciones)
30/10/08 12,56 0,93 8,00 12,88 11,81 3.175.328
29/10/08 11,63 1,24 11,93 11,77 10,88 3.341.644*
28/10/08 10,39 -0,13 -1,24 11,24 10,10 5.357.123*
27/10/08 10,52 -0,88 -7,72 11,05 10,20 4.350.676

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Entonces lo veremos publicado hoy... de momento mi broker lo sigue considerando como min 10,10€ XD


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Feb 2009)

Ojo
DJI fut ha marcado 7165!!


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Sacyr Vallehermoso obtuvo un beneficio neto atribuible de 300,5 millones de euros en 2008, lo que supone un descenso del 55,3% en relación a 2007, informó hoy el grupo de construcción y servicios.


----------



## tonuel (27 Feb 2009)

Cuando salgan los datos USA nos vamos a reir... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Chameleon.... IBERDROLA hoy toca los 5,18 de nuevo.


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Feb 2009)

Chicos,sp fut 750

Afilando sables!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

minimos 10,39 a cierre. si si, estamos en minimos hoy hemos tocado 10,31


----------



## tonuel (27 Feb 2009)

¿Algún valiente que se meta en Gas Brutal...? 



Está baratoooo...

14,51€



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Parece que sigue la fiesta en Europa....


----------



## tonuel (27 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Parece que sigue la fiesta en Europa....




A mi 500 puntos entre el Dow y el Ibex me parecen demasiados... :




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (27 Feb 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy me he levantado algo indispuesto, aunque ya he visto que no me he perdido mucho. Parece que esta tarde tendremos un rebote que podría durar toda la semana que viene.

De todas formas los niveles más sensibles están muy cerca, ahora mismo el S&P está por debajo de 750, mientras el Stoxx aguanta mejor. Un cierre del Stoxx hoy por debajo de 1961 significaría que la semana que viene nos vamos a caer entre 100 y 200 puntos más.

El S&P ya ha cerrado su gap, el Stoxx lo tiene muy por arriba y sigue abierto.

Independientemente de lo que ocurra esta tarde, acabaremos el día con buenas pistas para saber como iremos la semana que viene.


----------



## tonuel (27 Feb 2009)

Parece que hoy cerramos por debajo de 7500 en el ibex... 




Saludos


----------



## comparto-piso (27 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A mi 500 puntos entre el Dow y el Ibex me parecen demasiados... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues si no es lo mismo 500 puntos sobre 7000 que 500 cuando estabamos en 15000


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Esto ha comenzado!!!


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

que mala pinta tiene


----------



## Sleepwalk (27 Feb 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Hoy me he levantado algo indispuesto, aunque ya he visto que no me he perdido mucho. Parece que esta tarde tendremos un rebote que podría durar toda la semana que viene.
> 
> ...



Buen fin de semana a todos y en especial a Mulder.
Que te mejores. Seguro que en estos días y con los cuidados de tu mujer te pones en forma. Ánimo.
Apenas si tengo tiempo de entrar pero os sigo.
!!!!!!!!!Malditos informes de la Ley de Régimen Local.¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## twetter (27 Feb 2009)

atencion pregunta:

¿Es hoy el dia del juicio final?

saludos,
twetter


----------



## comparto-piso (27 Feb 2009)

el futuro sobre el sp en 742 !!!


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

El nuevo marco de ayudas acordado entre el Departamento del Tesoro de Estados Unidos y el que fuera el mayor banco del mundo elevará el control estatal en Citigroup hasta el 36%, mediante la conversión de acciones preferentes que ya tenía el Tesoro en acciones normales.


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Opsss.... la nueva promoción de gacelas de ayer... está echando a correr... -2,53%


----------



## tonuel (27 Feb 2009)

Mulder... se está rifando un OWNED... 




Saludos


----------



## Tuerto (27 Feb 2009)

De carpatos:



> Este importante tramo bajista viene inducido porque los futuros en el Globex de EEUU se han venido abajo tras comunicarse el acuerdo del gobierno con Citigroup. Aparte que ya se había descontado, no deja de ser la confirmación del desastre bancario, el aviso de que tendrán que ayudar a más bancos y las deudas del estado son insostenibles, y además el banco ha suspendido dividendos. Me preocupa en esta política de deudas sin fin de EEUU y con la impresora de billetes como el sustento del dólar, un posible colapso del dólar. Es surrealista ver la confianza que sigue despertando esta moneda últimamente.



Glub...


----------



## furia angelical (27 Feb 2009)

twetter dijo:


> atencion pregunta:
> 
> ¿Es hoy el dia del juicio final?
> 
> ...




Probablemente... Solo hay que ver lo positivo que está Mulder.


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

Yo veo señal de rebote!!!!

Pero desde luego no me pongo largo


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Citigroup Cae Un -30%


----------



## tonuel (27 Feb 2009)

Somos unos cagaos... de eso no hay duda... :o

Creo que voy a meter una orden de compra en SAN a 4,65 a ver si cuela...



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (27 Feb 2009)

es que el mercado esta muy jodio como para andar jugando yo tambien pienso que vamos a cerrar bastante mas arriba que ahora,es el ultimo dia de un mes desastroso algo tendran que maquillar digo yo


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Feb 2009)

Ibex gráfico de 5 días.

Cada cual saque sus conclusiones!!


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

No... yo creo que hoy perdemos -3,xx% en nuestro IBEX .... el SAN va tomando posiciones hasta 4,8x


----------



## dillei (27 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> es que el mercado esta muy jodio como para andar jugando yo tambien pienso que vamos a cerrar bastante mas arriba que ahora,es el ultimo dia de un mes desastroso algo tendran que maquillar digo yo



Pena de corto en abertis... si lo hubieses mantenido


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

no hay nada que hacer, hoy el gran ostiazo


----------



## dillei (27 Feb 2009)

Yo no se como perdeis pasta teniendo a Mulder todo el dia posteando

Sólo teneis que hacer lo contrario y os forrabais


----------



## festivaldelhumor (27 Feb 2009)

dillei dijo:


> Yo no se como perdeis pasta teniendo a Mulder todo el dia posteando
> 
> Sólo teneis que hacer lo contrario y os forrabais



pues a mi mulder ya me ha salvado el culo en alguna ocasion,lo del corto me paso por cagueta...no se volvera a repetir

iberdrola,iberdrola pronto nos veremos las caras otra vez.......


----------



## javso (27 Feb 2009)

Alguien sabe cuánto ha perdido el Ibex en febrero?


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Las propias agencias del SAN, estan funcionando a pleno rendimiento... todas recomprando para mantener a flote la cot.


----------



## dillei (27 Feb 2009)

javso dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuánto ha perdido el Ibex en febrero?



Creo que en lo que va de año pierde más de un 25% :


----------



## tonuel (27 Feb 2009)

Mierda... me tengo que ir... no os vayais al guano sin mi... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Un poco menos... un 20% aprox.... diría yo.

Hoy Don Ph.Falcone no tiene gana de arruinar al SAN... no creo que tenga posiciones abiertas.


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

hoy es el día
vamos a ver los 7400 otra vez


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Tu crees....??? citi nos puede ayudar. -49,xx& en preapertura.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Feb 2009)

Como me alegro de soltar ayer casi todo el papel...
Tengo la escopeta cargada para comprar Gamesa,Gas Natural,Iberdrola y Grifols


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Ten cuidado con esas tres, son bajistas! yo compraría TELEFONICA.


----------



## dillei (27 Feb 2009)

Y eso que según publicaban hoy, telefónica es un 25% del Ibex y cae poquito, como telefónica se caiga, esto pierde hoy un 5%

:


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (27 Feb 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Ibex gráfico de 5 días.
> 
> Cada cual saque sus conclusiones!!



ami este grafico sin volumen no me dice nada


----------



## dillei (27 Feb 2009)

nuevo ataque a mínimos...


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> hoy es el día
> vamos a ver los 7400 otra vez



El hueco de apertura ayer fijo que lo rellenamos!!


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

tal y como dijo tonuel esta mañana, estamos a 500 puntos del dow
el SP jugando otra vez con los 740

apuesto a que perdemos los 740, y entonces sólo habrá pánico

y es el último soporte que queda...


----------



## comparto-piso (27 Feb 2009)

adios que le ha pasado a los futuros del sp!!!!!

734!!!!

733 !!!


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Que miedo... como veamos al SAN perder un -12,00% nos vamos a 4,5x


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Feb 2009)

Estoy haciendo repostería mientras miro el Ibex y el foro.
Es todo un poco surrealista pero tengo que endulzarme un poco la mañana... y la tarde, al paso que vamos.


----------



## dillei (27 Feb 2009)

La bofetada está siendo bestial 

:


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Danger!!! -3,59% Ibexferno


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

el ibex se deja un -5% como poco


----------



## dillei (27 Feb 2009)




----------



## comparto-piso (27 Feb 2009)

juer es tan grande la ostia que da miedo entrar. Estaba esperando al ibex a -3% y ahora no me atrevo con un -3,5%


----------



## festivaldelhumor (27 Feb 2009)

a tomar por culo todo lo de ayer! jesusito de mi vida que me quede como estoy


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

WS metiendo PUSH al gobierno de OBAMA...


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Poco vol en el SAN comparado con otros días.


----------



## Riviera (27 Feb 2009)

Con que paz se ven las caidas desde fuera!


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

14:29 Ee.uu.: Las Acciones De Citigroup Se Desploman Un 50% En Preapertura

14:27 Ee.uu.: Citigroup Anuncia Cancela Dividendos En Acciones Comunes Y Preferentes

14:26 Ee.uu.: El Tesoro Controlará Un 36% Del Capital De Citigroup


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

el ibex cae demasiado poco...
el dax se deja un 4% ...


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

No podemos tener algo parecido en el BBVA y SAN un desplome de al menos 20,00%


----------



## Kujire (27 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... US*

El PIB del 4T malo malo peor


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Amplio Datos De Kujire: Pib Del 4t Revisado -6,2% (previsión -5,4%), Peor De Lo Esperado


----------



## davinci79 (27 Feb 2009)

Esta semana todos los datos USA han sido peores de lo esperado. Y lo esperado ya era malo.


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

El dax... va tomando ritmo -4,xx


----------



## sopelmar (27 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Como me alegro de soltar ayer casi todo el papel...
> Tengo la escopeta cargada para comprar Gamesa,Gas Natural,Iberdrola y Grifols



eee templa el nervio John Wayne y baja la escopeta 
pero no vendistes ayer con perdidas Natura y las Iberdr, :

el mercado aguanta gracias a ti , el dia que no estes nos vamos al guano de verdad


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2009)

Me encanta que los planes salgan bien

Nuestro Ibex al infierno

Tonuel ve ejercitando el codo que hoy certificamos muertos,


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Kujire... las pobres endesitas... van camino de los 19,xx menos mal que has vendido!


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No podemos tener algo parecido en el BBVA y SAN un desplome de al menos 20,00%



Si eso ocurre, estos valores que tienen tanto peso en la bolsa, no me quiero imaginar el efecto contagio del resto

¿hay volumen ahora mismo en la bajada?


----------



## Starkiller (27 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> WS metiendo PUSH al gobierno de OBAMA...



Y no será al reves?

Obama (Su administración) pidiendo favorcillos a amiguetes de esos que mueven la bolsa, para que city se desplome y sea baratito nacionalizar?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Feb 2009)

sopelmar dijo:


> eee templa el nervio John Wayne y baja la escopeta
> pero no vendistes ayer con perdidas Natura y las Iberdr, :
> 
> el mercado aguanta gracias a ti , el dia que no estes nos vamos al guano de verdad



Lo se,estoy enfermo,estoy loco por que gas natural me de algo de todo lo que me quito,aunque solo sea un misero euro!!!


----------



## Kujire (27 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... las pobres endesitas... van camino de los 19,xx menos mal que has vendido!



ya te digo, ...sabes que tengo una docena en mi jardín, las riego habitualmente y estoy preparando un nuevo PAU para cuando vengan más


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2009)

¿quien quiere GAMesas?


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

IMO como dicen los americanos... ENDESA la quieren entre 18,00 y 20,00 ... pero de momento quedan muchos días hasta el 16 marzo.

Te imaginas por un momento que llegaran a 8,00€ hummmm..... ese sabroso dividendo!


----------



## maquiabelo (27 Feb 2009)

*Los datos USA no tienen desperdicio*

PIB [Imprimir] Serenity markets



Como era de esperar, el cálculo del PIB que se dio inicialmente era erróneo y ahora lo revisan ampliamente a la baja del 3,8% a -6,2 %, dejando claro que la seriedad no es lo que predomina en estos cálculos. Es demasiada diferencia, pero en fin. Lo publican con demasiadas prisas, y sin conocer una buena parte de las subpartidas que estiman a ojo.

La cifra es mucho peor que el -5,4 % esperado.

El deflactor queda en el +0,5 % mucho más alto de lo esperado.

El gasto del consumidor que es lo casi todo en esta cifra se revisa fuertemente a la baja del -3,5 al -4,3 %. Es el peor dato desde 1980.

El gasto de capital se revisa de -19,1 a -21,1 %

Las exportaciones de -19,7 a -23,6%, las importaciones de -15,7 a -16%

En los inventarios hay un gran diferencia también, de +6.200 que se estimó en realidad ahora se da -19.900 millones.

Dato demoledor, que deja clara la gravedad de esta recesión, una de los peores de la historia. Dato muy malo para la economía, malo para bolsa y dólar y bueno para bonos.

Saludos a todos-


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

IBE a 5,16
que tonto fui pensando que iba a rebotar en ese soportillo que tenía...


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (27 Feb 2009)

hola, tengo una dudilla a ver si sabéis u os suena a vosotros.. 

funcionan los stops en preapertura? por ejemplo ahora en citi tu fijas un stop y con la bajada hubiese soltado lastre (aunque fuese con mayor pérdida de la fijada) o te jodes y esperas a la apertura a perder la mitad?


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> IBE a 5,16
> que tonto fui pensando que iba a rebotar en ese soportillo que tenía...




mmmmm 4,60?


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Yo creo que a citi le van a dar hoy más.... de ese -49,00% se va a quedar corto.


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

a partir de las 15:00 vamos a ver la verdadera cada de los futuros USA


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> a partir de las 15:00 vamos a ver la verdadera cada de los futuros USA



7060 ahora mismo


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

como hoy vemaos un 6xxx igual nos tragamos las palabras del 11s financiero  en los proximos 3 dias


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo creo que a citi le van a dar hoy más.... de ese -49,00% se va a quedar corto.



ahoa esta en -39%


y bac -20%


y wells fargo -12%


y aig -12%


----------



## brickworld (27 Feb 2009)

Mamma mia vaya escabechina, yo me he tenido que salir de MIs GAM compradas esta mañana las he cogido un pelin tarde y viendo la sangria americana no he podido resistirlo y me he desecho de ellas...

Maldita sea lo peor de este stop amariconao como lo llamo, es que estoy viendo que esto puede rebotar como un cohete... vamos es una ligera sensacion porque por las pruebas a la vista esta que como que no...

Maldita sea tengo que parar de entrar hasta que no llegue al guano definitivo y dejarme los putos mini rebotes que solo dan disgustos :


----------



## Kujire (27 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Te imaginas por un momento que llegaran a 8,00€ hummmm..... ese sabroso dividendo!



Si eso pasa lo de los binguer@s se va a quedar corto, ....asaltamos la banca!!!!!!


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

hombre los 6000 yo creo que hoy no... 
y aun asi yo no se donde va a parar esto

tengo curiosidad por saber donde abre el SP


----------



## sopelmar (27 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mmmmm 4,60?



pues yo me agarro a un clavo ardiendo si hace falta, las tengo a 5,40 y ayer no las solte porque estoy esperando a que sebastian nos anuncie una nueva subida de la tarifa para la primavera.

las endesitas caeran mas de aqui a la primavera


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

sopelmar dijo:


> pues yo me agarro a un clavo ardiendo si hace falta, las tengo a 5,40 y ayer no las solte porque estoy esperando a que sebastian nos anuncie una nueva subida de la tarifa para la primavera.




ayer dijo que no iba a subir la luz ni el gas ...


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Un buen trader... sabe cuando parar las perdidas, es mejor salirse que quedarse mirando como vas perdiendo valor... un error lo puedes parar a tiempo.


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Las endesas van a quedar peor q repsol despues del dividendo del 16 marzo... así q mejor no te hagas ilusiones.


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Ws El Sector Financiero Sufre Gran Presión Bajista En Preapertura


----------



## Kujire (27 Feb 2009)

Hago un llamamiento a la calma, los datos del PIB son malos, pero..... eso ya es pasado ok? y han sido asumidos, el tema es que los del 1T van a ser posiblemente peores....


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

quedan 19 min...
¿tenéis palomitas?


----------



## sopelmar (27 Feb 2009)

que capullo por eso van de culo las iberdrolas , y encima el crudo bajando si es que nos estan regalando la energia

yo estoy hasta el cuello de guano y aunque aconsejan que hay que diversificar no voy comprar mas electricas y menos franco-italianas que yo si soy patriota


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Me voy a comer... el BBVA se está preparando para la gran caída.


----------



## Riviera (27 Feb 2009)

Yo pistachos


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

el dow va a fulminar los 7000 en cuanto abra, y el SP los 740 claro
hoy es un día histórico


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

uffs como terminemos asi hoy, solo nos quedara el hoyo.


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Ya he vuelto... no me quiero perder el previo ibex


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya he vuelto... no me quiero perder el previo ibex



¿a vuestros allegados les parece normal lo que hacemos? 

yo estoy en el trabajo pero no voy a salir hasta ver el inicio hehe...


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

Lo que todavia no entiendo es que esperaban del plan de ayuda a los bancos los americanos.

Habia 3 posibilidades:
- Seguir inyectando pasta a fondo perdido
- Comprar acciones
- Y la que querían los bancos, la compra de activos toxicos a precio de mercado de hace 2 años.....

No se me da que el rescate de citi ya estaba mas que descontado esto, la primera no funciono, y tocaba la mas lógica.


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

La tercera sin duda... que el estado cargue con sus errores.


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Feb 2009)

tengo CNBC en directo parquet WS .De momento las venas del personal intactas.Alguno camina acelerado entre las pantallas.Mucho murmullo.

Fut DJI 7050!! sp fut 734!!


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿a vuestros allegados les parece normal lo que hacemos?
> 
> yo estoy en el trabajo pero no voy a salir hasta ver el inicio hehe...



No, y a mi tampoco. 
Estar haciendo la comida mientras miro el post del Ibex... es de estar loco de atar desde luego.

Y de vez en cuando hay que oir lo de "ya estas otra vez en el foro".

Menos mal que en el trabajo no tengo internet, si no, no daría un palo al agua.


----------



## Bayne (27 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿a vuestros allegados les parece normal lo que hacemos?
> 
> yo estoy en el trabajo pero no voy a salir hasta ver el inicio hehe...



Yo llevo un mes que leo más este hilo que currar, mi productividad ha bajado a niveles a los que llegará el IBEX en breve, todo por vuestra culpa, FACINEROSOS, LUDÓPATAS 

Edito, llevo unos meses, pero ya este último mes ha sido escandaloso


----------



## tonuel (27 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿a vuestros allegados les parece normal lo que hacemos?
> 
> yo estoy en el trabajo pero no voy a salir hasta ver el inicio hehe...





Hoy viernes tonuel perdiéndose la siesta... flipante... :




Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2009)

hoy podemos tener caida en el ibex de más del 5% (hay que descontar la euforia de ayer)

Fuchi, fuchi


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoy viernes tonuel perdiéndose la siesta... flipante... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay cosas que hacer...

ve calentando el crematorio


----------



## chudire (27 Feb 2009)

A mi me dicen "Otra vez con la burbuja esa!!?"

Por cierto, no comentaba alguien que un indicador para saber los suelos de las bolsas es que existe una alta volatilidad...???


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Una GACELILLA americana nerviosa:

*why is the future trading below 7100?? I can't see any very very bad news coming?? *

Jjajajajajaj!!!!


----------



## sopelmar (27 Feb 2009)

contarme que me e perdido que e estao haciendo las palomitas uff por los pelos 

se apagan las luces , se abre el telon y que comienze la sesion 15:30


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

¿a que niveles empezarán a liquidar los fondos de pensiones?


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

De momento en el DJ flojito -1,26


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Feb 2009)

DJI 7088 primer cambio


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Quien sabe ... lo mismo ya han comenzado....


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Se va animando en segundos....


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Chameleon... donde está iberdrola... la están protegiendo?


----------



## Neumann (27 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> el dow va a fulminar los 7000 en cuanto abra, y el SP los 740 claro
> hoy es un día histórico




Acertaste........ S&P 739.26 a las 15:31 

casi............... DJI 7.056.40 a las 15:32


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

Yo creo que esta tarde nos vamos a llevar una sorpresa!!!


----------



## chudire (27 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Yo creo que esta tarde nos vamos a llevar una sorpresa!!!



Cual? que terminamos en verde?


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

pues si la están protegiendo van a dejar de hacerlo pronto.

REP 12,12 hoy acaba por debajo de 12. dije aquí que nunca la veríamos a 10 eur, creo que metí la pata...

ojito al DJ


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

chudire dijo:


> Cual? que terminamos en verde?



hay más probabilidades de lo que parece


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Yo creo que esta tarde nos vamos a llevar una sorpresa!!!




vende por dios!!!


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Dj -1,95% Hhhhhhhmmmmm....


----------



## chudire (27 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> hay más probabilidades de lo que parece



Sí, yo también ma baso en mi intuición para operar. En efecto, a veces veo suelos!


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> vende por dios!!!



Estoy fuera, hoy era un día que definirá si teniamos el rebote que empezo el SP el miercoles, o nos vamos al hoyo


----------



## Bayne (27 Feb 2009)

chudire dijo:


> Sí, yo también ma baso en mi intuición para operar. *En efecto, a veces veo suelos*!



El tema es si los ves a 500 puntos de distancia...


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Feb 2009)

El ibex se ha quedado un poco paradito.RRARRO RRRARRO


----------



## Kujire (27 Feb 2009)

a riesgo de ser una pesada, tengo un presentimiento de que ... ésta es la típica jugada de los viernes ... "Tim el manos largas" no ha querido dar la cara esta semana, se lo ha dejado a Ben y al hombre del saco .... y ahora nos viene con el rescate de AIG y la dilución de Citi ....


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

SAN al límite 4,82
BBVA 5,64
GAM a 10.40
IBE estancada en 5,18
REP 12,12 lleva ahí un buen rato

si nos hubiéramos quedado otra vez por encima de 740 del SP podría pensar que es una maniobra. pero lo ha fulminado nada más empezar. esto no acaba aquí


----------



## chudire (27 Feb 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> El tema es si los ves a 500 puntos de distancia...



No sabría decirte... es un agarrón que me da por dentro.


----------



## Kujire (27 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

MPI de Chicago mejor de lo esperado ....


----------



## Gamu (27 Feb 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Después de lo mal que ha ido el valor los últimos dias, y los buenisimos resultados presentados ayer, lo raro es que indra no suba un 2-3%.
> 
> Supongo que igual que la bajada ha sido bastante gradual, la subida también será gradual durante los próximos dias.



me equivoque, la subida no es gradual.

Indra +2% y a contracorriente del Ibex que pierde un 3,5%... 

A los que les gusten los largos, creo que los próximos días podrán sacar una buena pasta con IDR.


----------



## otropepito (27 Feb 2009)

Uy, Repsol por debajo del 12,50.
¿No es ahora cuando le van a exigir a Sacyr más garantías?

Os pego el artículo de hace un mes

Sacyr debe aportar más garantías si Repsol baja a 12,48 euros por acción - Expansión.com


Jejeje, La nueva empresa se llamará

Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argentaria Sacyr Vallehermoso ... BBVASV

No, mejor BSCHSV 

Saludos. 

P.D.: ¡ Qué suerte que vivo en un piso bajo ! Como mucho me haré un chichón.


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Como está el dax?


----------



## Kujire (27 Feb 2009)

UCI U. Michigan mejor de lo esperado

... y si no les gustan estos índices ...pues tenemos otros hamijos


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

La noticia deli Citi es realativamente mala para los accionistas de los bancos, se disuelve su participación.

Pero es bueno para la economia en general, volveran a inyectar para dar creditos....


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Feb 2009)

Vendido corto sobre Ibex 

14,21% a la buchaca.

Me voy de compras y a entrenar.Hasta mañana.


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

El DAX recupera, era el que estaba lastrando como siempre el STOXX.

Volvemos al canal bajista del Stoxx........no al declive


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

ha botado en un pequeño soporte que se formó hace dos días


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> SAN al límite 4,82
> BBVA 5,64
> GAM a 10.40
> IBE estancada en 5,18
> ...



si SAN baja a 4,6 nos vamos al barranco


----------



## brickworld (27 Feb 2009)

El mundo hedge fund y carpatos:



> Entre los hedge funds la discusión no es donde está el suelo, sino donde voy a vender más. Todo el mundo es bajista, nadie se plantea comprar nada, y o están cortos o andan buscando el mejor punto para ponerse cortos.
> 
> En este tipo de manos fuertes, como ya hemos comentado muchas veces, se valora la fuerza de las resistencias y soportes, no solo por el gráfico en si mismo, sino por una combinación del gráfico y del volumen negociado en cada punto.
> 
> ...



La verdad no se si quiero ver los 800 de SP pero hasta el 630 queda demasiado 

Que coño le pasa a telecinco, esta aguantando demasiado bien... joder no si al final sera un valor refugio

Y me estoy arrepintiendo un poquito de mis GAM, las hecho de menos yo creia que se iban al 10,30 pero estan aguantando en la orquilla del ,40 joder...


----------



## Promotor alucinado (27 Feb 2009)

¡Dejad de pulsar los botoncitos XD, estáis hundiendo al IBEX!


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

Promotor alucinado dijo:


> ¡Dejad de pulsar los botoncitos XD, estáis hundiendo al IBEX!



manos fuertes hamijo!!


----------



## wsleone (27 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> De momento en el DJ flojito -1,26



¿qué broker usas? es que el mío de Bankinter siempre anda retrasado en USA unos 15 minutos


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

E-mini S&P Mar 2009 739


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Feb 2009)

Las mamachicho tiran con fuerza...

Por cierto, ¿os acordais de las "Cacao Maravillao"? Que tiempos...


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

Vamos para arriba E-mini S&P Mar 2009 742.75


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

leyendo por los foros todo el mundo comenta que la situación se les ha ido de las manos. que no hay dinero para levantar la situación. cada vez más gente hace referencia al gráfico del SP, con una línea que crece con la inflación desde 1930


----------



## wsleone (27 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Las mamachicho tiran con fuerza...
> 
> Por cierto, ¿os acordais de las "Cacao Maravillao"? Que tiempos...




andaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UBqHKs2s-6o&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UBqHKs2s-6o&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Promotor alucinado (27 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Las mamachicho tiran con fuerza...
> 
> Por cierto, ¿os acordais de las "Cacao Maravillao"? Que tiempos...






<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gy4YOBPU4OU&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gy4YOBPU4OU&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Edito: Jo!, wsleone ha sido más rápido.


----------



## brickworld (27 Feb 2009)

Although signals are very mixed, S&P 500 index support at 740 is extremely important, said Larry McMillan, president of McMillan Analysis Corp, in a note to clients. "A lot of people are watching it. If it gives way, it seems self-fulfilling that a torrent of selling will sweep the market," he said. He noted for the last five trading days, the SPX has probed the 780 area but has been unable to break out above there. "That is particularly frustrating for the bulls since there were signs that the market was extremely oversold, and thus a rally should have been forthcoming. Above 780, there is resistance at 805-820 -- at the old breakdown area and also at the declining 20-day moving average," McMillan added.

El 740 parece la clave, pero joder es que ya no sabes hacia donde tirar, hoy sera clave como dicen, pero dentro de 4 horas puede romperse como papel de fumar, menuda puta locura y lo peor es que lo rebotes son tan inmediatos que o entras a la primera o te enculan al dia siguiente 

Menuda temporada he elegido para el casino...


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> leyendo por los foros todo el mundo comenta que la situación se les ha ido de las manos. que no hay dinero para levantar la situación. cada vez más gente hace referencia al gráfico del SP, con una línea que crece con la inflación desde 1930



Los que ponen el dinero son los chinos, y mientra que el dolar sea asumido como la moneda "refugio" aguantara, ojito, si la hunden con tanto endeudamiento y darle a la maquinita


----------



## brickworld (27 Feb 2009)

Buenos gracias a Carpatos ya tenemos los dias de fiesta para la semana que viene, ojo al lunes que puede haber traca



> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets
> 
> * A las 16.00:
> 
> ...


----------



## sopelmar (27 Feb 2009)

pues *teta 5* esta aguantando bien la tempestad , al mismo nivel que la number one de telefonica 
si es que va a ser cierto que tiran mas que dos carretas sabiduria popular


----------



## chudire (27 Feb 2009)

Bueno tios,

me pierdo el final de la sesión. Los deberes me reclaman. Suerte a los que estéis dentro. Nos vemos el lunes a mas tardar!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Feb 2009)

Ultimas adquisiciones:
Gas Natural a 14,05
Endesa a 21,50 

En ambos casos seguire comprando mas segun bajen.


----------



## brickworld (27 Feb 2009)

sopelmar dijo:


> pues *teta 5* esta aguantando bien la tempestad , al mismo nivel que la number one de telefonica
> si es que va a ser cierto que tiran mas que dos carretas sabiduria popular



Este pais es de coña, aguantamos junto con telefonica a un chicharro como es T5 con subidas en un dia del 14% y mandamos al guano a empresas innovadoras como gamesa o iberdrola 

Me da que en T5 hay algo escondido, quiza una fusion?¿ o sencillamente estan tan ocupados en otro valores, que cosas como T5 no le importa a nadie 

qui lo sa


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Feb 2009)

Me parece que los hf que tenian cortos en endesa se han pirado,esta subiendo fuerte!


----------



## Mulder (27 Feb 2009)

Pues como les he dicho antes y también dije ayer esta tarde tocaba rebote. Si alguien se acuerda dije que si subíamos fuerte por la mañana por la tarde nos iríamos al abismo, si hacíamos lo contrario esta tarde rebote y así ha sido.

El rebote debería durar en el S&P, que está cumpliendo muy bien con todos los objetivos, hasta el 750 para girarse ahí. El Stoxx debería llegar a 1990 pero aun va muy por debajo y muy retrasado respecto al S&P. El gap del S&P está en 752 y, aunque lo ha cerrado esta mañana es previsible que lo vuelva a tocar esta tarde, el Stoxx no se si llegará a cerrar su gap que está en 2016, lo veo muy lejano, aunque todo podría pasar.

Ya tengo objetivos para la semana que viene, que serán revisados conforme vayan avanzando las cosas:

S&P: 683-667.75
Stoxx: 1886-1846-1713


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Este pais es de coña, aguantamos junto con telefonica a un chicharro como es T5 con subidas en un dia del 14% y mandamos al guano a empresas innovadoras como gamesa o iberdrola
> 
> Me da que en T5 hay algo escondido, quiza una fusion?¿ o sencillamente estan tan ocupados en otro valores, que cosas como T5 no le importa a nadie
> 
> qui lo sa



En telecinco se cuece algo. La belen Esteban va a presentar los informativos....

Sube la audiencia...


----------



## Kujire (27 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> En telecinco se cuece algo. La belen Esteban va a presentar los informativos....
> 
> Sube la audiencia...



no será porque .... el 1-M está cerca?: y luego las europeas? ....


----------



## sopelmar (27 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ultimas adquisiciones:
> Gas Natural a 14,05
> Endesa a 21,50
> 
> En ambos casos seguire comprando mas segun bajen.



bolsistas como usted es lo que hace falta pa que la economia despegue, mientras sigamos jugando a hundir las empresas con el intradia no saldremos nunca de pobres 
enga agur me voy a pasear con el perro que el ICO no me da fichas pal casino aqui no pinto nada


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Feb 2009)

sopelmar dijo:


> bolsistas como usted es lo que hace falta pa que la economia despegue, mientras sigamos jugando a hundir las empresas con el intradia no saldremos nunca de pobres
> enga agur me voy a pasear con el perro que el ICO no me da fichas pal casino aqui no pinto nada



Siempre te quedara apalancarte


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> no será porque .... el 1-M está cerca?: y luego las europeas? ....



En tiempos de crisis se paga menos por los anuncios, aun asi telecinco tiene los anunios mas caros del mercado televisivo de españa.

Han contraprogramado AIDA con Dr. Mateo.

Y en crisis se consume más televisión....

Conclusión para mi es un chicharro......


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Feb 2009)

Endesa se va para arriba,los foreros con info de quien compra que nos ilustren,no nos vaya a pillar el toro!


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Yo opino que sube por soBreventa... aprovecha la subida.

Esta cot la manejan como quieren... lo mismo están reclutando nuevas gacelas. XD


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Feb 2009)

No, si todavía terminamos hoy en 7777.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo opino que sube por sopreventa... aprovecha la subida.
> 
> Esta cot la manejan como quieren... lo mismo están reclutando nuevas gacelas. XD



Yo no las suelto,tenia compradas a 24 y 23,de momento acumulo,si bajan mas seguire comprando,este valor solo me ha dado alegrias de momento


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Feb 2009)

Lecter, compra unas Mapfre... estan baratitas.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Lecter, compra unas Mapfre... estan baratitas.



Cabronnnnnnnn eso es nombrar la soga en casa del ahorcado,por mi mapfre se puede ir con AIG al infierno!!!

Odio eterno a mapfre jajajaja 

PD: Menos mal que vendi,una retirada a tiempo es una victoria,pero en esa operacion perdi mas de 3k...


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

iberia 1,81....

Va a ver que seguirla y meterla en la cartera si sigue bajando........que como dice Kujire, hay que ir plantando para el jardín


----------



## brickworld (27 Feb 2009)

Dow 7,103.31 -78.77 (-1.10%)
S&P 500 741.53 -11.30 (-1.50%)
Nasdaq 1,385.42 -6.05 (-0.43%)

otra vez jugando con fuego


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Feb 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cabronnnnnnnn eso es nombrar la soga en casa del ahorcado,por mi mapfre se puede ir con AIG al infierno!!!
> 
> Odio eterno a mapfre jajajaja
> 
> PD: Menos mal que vendi,una retirada a tiempo es una victoria,pero en esa operacion perdi mas de 3k...



Soy cabronnnnna

Es una coña, que te voy a contar, yo las sigo conservando, compradas a 2,08. No sé, me da pena venderlas, las veo ahora así como tan poquita cosa, tan vulnerables...


----------



## brickworld (27 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Soy cabronnnnna
> 
> Es una coña, que te voy a contar, yo las sigo conservando, compradas a 2,08. No sé, me da pena venderlas, las veo ahora así como tan poquita cosa, tan vulnerables...



Hamija tu eres de las mias  Parece una reunion de ludopatas anonimos, yo tb soy agraciado en mapfres a 2,09 quiza podamos quedar en la junta de accionistas 

Porque van para largo... mamma mia con la aseguradora patria, a ver si alguien la quisiera fusionar...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Feb 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Soy cabronnnnna
> 
> Es una coña, que te voy a contar, yo las sigo conservando, compradas a 2,08. No sé, me da pena venderlas, las veo ahora así como tan poquita cosa, tan vulnerables...



Hazme caso,vendelas,van a seguir bajando,si ayer con el rebote solo se mantenian incluso bajaban!!

Tener una cosa asi es un martirio,una muerte lenta,te va desangrando poco a poco y cada dia es peor.

Yo las vendi y me siento de puta madre,si te gusta el valor siempre lo podras recomprar mas abajo,yo no escuche los consejos que me dieron en el foro,pero se aprende a ostias y mas vale tarde que nunca,sueltalas en 1,64 y metete en otra cosa.

Suerte


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Feb 2009)

Mapfre va a hacer una ampliacion de capital muy chunga,solo os pongo el ejemplo de gas natural,mirar desde que la anuncio baja mas y mas,no tiene limite y gas natural tiene mucho mejor futuro que mapfre (aseguradoras,fijaros en aig) soltarlas yo las compre a 2,03 y vendi a 1.71 !!


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Feb 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Hamija tu eres de las mias  Parece una reunion de ludopatas anonimos, yo tb soy agraciado en mapfres a 2,09 quiza podamos quedar en la junta de accionistas
> 
> Porque van para largo... mamma mia con la aseguradora patria, a ver si alguien la quisiera fusionar...



Lo mejor de todo es que tengo con ellos el seguro de hogar...


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Yo de mapfre no tengo nada, y eso que teniamos todo en mapfre, casa montaña, chalet, coches... casa playa, casa nieve....

Nos la jugaron con una pequeña inundación y FUERA!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Feb 2009)

Si continuais en mapfre necesitareis esto:






Sin acritud


----------



## brickworld (27 Feb 2009)

Dow 7,094.07 -88.01 (-1.23%)
S&P 500 740.43 -12.40 (-1.65%)
Nasdaq 1,383.26 -8.21 (-0.59%)

me parece que todos vamos a necesitar


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

no entiendo porque estamos tan arriba. la última vez que el sp estaba cerca de 740 el ibex rondaba los 7400


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> no entiendo porque estamos tan arriba. la última vez que el sp estaba cerca de 740 el ibex rondaba los 7400



Por Telefonica y los resultados de ayer, sino tambien estariamos revolcandonos por el guano


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

ENDESA ya ha recolectado nuevos pardillos.


----------



## brickworld (27 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> no entiendo porque estamos tan arriba. la última vez que el sp estaba cerca de 740 el ibex rondaba los 7400



Se acerca la robasta?¿

Por cierto ahora la pregunta es, los americanos conseguiran remontar esta tarde-noche y ponerse con 750 minimo?¿ Porque hay esta la cuestion para poder aprovechar un rebote, al menos hasta el lunes a las 15:00 con los datos de USA :


----------



## Kujire (27 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> En tiempos de crisis se paga menos por los anuncios, aun asi telecinco tiene los anunios mas caros del mercado televisivo de españa.
> 
> Han contraprogramado AIDA con Dr. Mateo.
> 
> ...



... T5 cuando se estabilice puede ser un buen valor. Lo que se valora ahora son unos resultados "que cumplan expectativas" en el 1T-2T. Yo es que soy fundamentalista y he hecho los deberes, a mi no me parece una mala apuesta ... ya las tengo sitio preparado en la finca


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Yo no me quedaría comprado.... lo barato hoy ... es caro el lunes.


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

Mulder y kujire,

Sabeis algun sitio donde bajarse la curva cuartohoraria del stoxx en csv o algo similar.
Hablasteis algun día de ello.

Gracias


----------



## Kujire (27 Feb 2009)

Coincido, está visto que para comprar .... siempre hay tiempo

por cierto DP, eres un casitas!


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Es que mi familia es de la nobleza. XD


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Es que mi familia es de la nobleza. XD



Algun día llegaras a ser Don Pepe


----------



## Mulder (27 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Mulder y kujire,
> 
> Sabeis algun sitio donde bajarse la curva cuartohoraria del stoxx en csv o algo similar.
> Hablasteis algun día de ello.
> ...




¿la curva de lo cualo?

Bueno, por si acierto, aquí va una de curvas


----------



## Kujire (27 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Mulder y kujire,
> 
> Sabeis algun sitio donde bajarse la curva cuartohoraria del stoxx en csv o algo similar.
> Hablasteis algun día de ello.
> ...



vaya, estoy pensando en usar la burbuwiki como algo más para esas cosas, dado que no es sencillo obtener esos datos, ando un poco liadilla y para la semana de viaje pero lo tengo en tareas pendientes.


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Vaya robasta... el BBVA a 5,80 5centimos por la cara para arriba!


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> vaya, estoy pensando en usar la burbuwiki como algo más para esas cosas, dado que no es sencillo obtener esos datos, ando un poco liadilla y para la semana de viaje pero lo tengo en tareas pendientes.



Muchas Gracias a ambos, pero yo prefiero sin dudarlo las curvas de Kujire....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Feb 2009)

Bueno,al final os escuche y me ate la mano a la silla y no compre nada mas 
Pasar un buen finde!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

chame:

Economía/Finanzas.- Blesa reconoce que le "preocupa" la morosidad y dice que se dedicará "intensamente" a gestionarla. europapress.es


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

hay una escabechina de presupuestos, yo calculo que han reducido un 30% de los puestos de desarrollo. parece que además de las provisiones del BdE, han estado acumulando provisiones extra, aunque yo no sé cuánto les van a aguantar.

no se lo que se cuece en la torre, pero no parece que estén muy preocupados. lo único que les interesa es que quieren tener acceso preferente a los pisos subastados para los empleados...

yo me alegro hehe

pdah, y los creditos ICO no los están dando, los tramitan pero no los dan


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

Donde están los de las palomitas????
Son como los cuervos..........solo van a la carroña


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

ya están bien altitos, ahora empezarán a abrir cortos...


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

MADRID, 27 (EUROPA PRESS)

Acciona reducirá un 20% el dividendo a cuenta del resultado de 2008, que sumará un total de 2,92 euros brutos por acción, informó hoy el grupo de construcción y servicios.

De este importe, la empresa ya abonó a cuenta en 2008 un importe bruto de 1,07 euros por acción.

Así, la compañía propondrá a su próxima junta de accionistas el reparto de un dividendo complementario bruto de 1,85 euros por título.


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ya están bien altitos, ahora empezarán a abrir cortos...



Ya he vuelto.
Y encima DJI cierra el gap

Queda una cuña con la sesión de ayer de cagalse.

Parriba o pabajo pero con saña!!


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> MADRID, 27 (EUROPA PRESS)
> 
> Acciona reducirá un 20% el dividendo a cuenta del resultado de 2008, que sumará un total de 2,92 euros brutos por acción, informó hoy el grupo de construcción y servicios.
> 
> ...



Han negociado el 25% en la subasta, la estan manteniendo a ese precio, esta marcando una figura pero no es nada clara, asi que de momento a esperar.

Es de las compañias que tengo fijado en la lista para dejarlas a largo plazo. Ya me dio muchas alegrías en el pasado.

Tengo claro que cuando salgamos de la recesión, se volvera a disparar el consumo de energía. En este año y en el proximo, se van a reducir los proyectos de extraccion y refino, asi que otra vez estaremos en otra burbuja energetica, asi que las energías renovables tiraran con fuerza.


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

Si llega el stoxx a 2012 abro cortos, puesta orden


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Feb 2009)

Me parece solo a mi o ha comenzado el baile?

Chameleon tu puedes ver claro si se ha roto la cuña ya?


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

para mi la cuña se mantiene.........


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Tengo claro que cuando salgamos de la recesión, se volvera a disparar el consumo de energía. En este año y en el proximo, se van a reducir los proyectos de extraccion y refino, asi que otra vez estaremos en otra burbuja energetica, asi que las energías renovables tiraran con fuerza.



pienso lo mismo, pero ten en cuenta que el ibex está muy alto. no han salido los trapos sucios de los bancos, ni está descontada una deflación que dure años...

y yo soy de los que pensaban que ibamos a rebotar en 7800, está claro que mejor comprar más abajo, y no sé si los 6000 es suficiente


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> He leido las últimas páginas y no lo he leido... el futuro del Ibex ha hecho un HCH de libro, con su pull-back y todo  Objetivo 7530... ahí dejo el dato...
> Yo sigo con mis cortos abiertos en 7840...
> 
> Saludos...
> ...



Mínimo de hoy 7519... no está mal, no? Kujire, me hiciste caso?  Yo he tenido una comida fuera y no he podido vender ahí mis cortos... grrrrr
Bueno, el lunes será otro día...

Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> pienso lo mismo, pero ten en cuenta que el ibex está muy alto. no han salido los trapos sucios de los bancos, ni está descontada una deflación que dure años...
> 
> y yo soy de los que pensaban que ibamos a rebotar en 7800, está claro que mejor comprar más abajo, y no sé si los 6000 es suficiente



No hemos llegado a minimos, todavia no hay sangre en las calles....

Ya se que tu ojito energetico es Repsol....


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Feb 2009)

Citi vale 1,35
Se está hostiando un 37,77%

Merece un sello especial...


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

el sp debe estar a punto de ostiarse...


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

Os adjunto la cuña,


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

yo me voy a por otra cuña:


----------



## luisfernando (27 Feb 2009)

recordais que dije que CITI hiba a ir a la quiebra???...Queda GM...


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Os adjunto la cuña,





la linea de caida todavia puede levantarse si la apoya bien un poco mas arriba... ojo


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

Vamos que superamos el 750 del E-mini S&P Mar 2009 747.5


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> recordais que dije que CITI hiba a ir a la quiebra???...Queda GM...



Si, pero "hiba" del verbo hibar..... dicese del trader que sale a por hibas...

Lo siento, a lo mejor no soy el mas indicado para dar lecciones de escritura....

Pero duele a la vista


----------



## Mulder (27 Feb 2009)

El S&P aun no ha alcanzado el 750, mientras tanto el Stoxx si ha llegado al 1990 previsto. Yo creo que aun podría llegar al 2016 hoy.

Los cortos los recomendaría para el lunes próximo pero no para hoy, aunque sea a última hora, creo que estaremos en estos niveles hasta el lunes por la tarde cuando arranquen los gringos.


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Feb 2009)

La cuña la veo más como la de chameleon que también la tiene DJI.

Pero la de queso...ñammmm


----------



## Hagen (27 Feb 2009)

En esa cuña me basaba para decir que no nos ibamos al guano y que habia un % razonable para subir, o por lo menos mantener, pero creo que a la proxima no aguanta el nivel el stoxx.

Pensaba abrir los cortos y dejarlos abiertos, todo depende de mi chica, no creo que me deje estar conectado hasta la 22:00 y sino con la PDA.... jejeje....que nos vamos de fiesta que ha terminado la carrera...


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

felicitala de parte de los taraos del foro


----------



## luisfernando (27 Feb 2009)

juasjuasjuas perdon, siempre se me han dado mal las letras


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Feb 2009)

Ahora sí se ha roto.
A ver ande llega.Poder de la vara!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Feb 2009)

Hace un par de años que me gusta este mundillo, y hasta esta semana no me he decido a entrar (quitando una maravillosa compra de criterias que salvé con honor ), me acabo de dar cuenta con unos cortos que tengo abiertos, que si en el momento que le dije a mi padre que en 15800 nos íbamos a 5500, hubiese jugado corto con CFD's, con una cantidad de 80€ para cubrir el Stop, hoy (7600) ganaría unos 16000€... qué lástima 

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (27 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mínimo de hoy 7519... no está mal, no? Kujire, me hiciste caso?  Yo he tenido una comida fuera y no he podido vender ahí mis cortos... grrrrr
> Bueno, el lunes será otro día...
> 
> Saludos...



Te llevas el punto campeón. Aún no tengo puesta la "mini", de todas formas esta semana ha sido miuy emocionante, es "viernes" ..y hoy no estoy enchufada al 100%.

Los de Citi están muy cabreados!, yo me salí ayer... por los pelos ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Feb 2009)

Madre mía si rompe el S&P500 la cuña que está haciendo hacia abajo, mejor no os digo donde se iría... : Solo os diré que serían mínimos anuales...

Saludos...

Edito: Actualemente seria perder el 742... Por arriba seria superar el 750...


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

acabamos de salvar la oxtia del dia


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

de momento ha pasado el primer obstáculo...


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

que tal el volumen?


se supone que los 1 de cada mes son buenos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

ojo que aun queda tiempo para ir a por el 730-5


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Feb 2009)

Como rebote en el 749, abriré largos en el S&P, por cierto, cerrados los cortos sobre IBEX, 7839-7683..

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

si perdemos 744 a 740 de cabeza. chan chan chan


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Feb 2009)

Posible HCH en el S&P si se va a 746, objetivo 740...


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Feb 2009)

Vaya amago más borde de romper por abajo

Habrá roto la posición y los stops a más de trés.Tahures no gracias.


----------



## chameleon (27 Feb 2009)

¿porqué no se cae?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Feb 2009)

Abiertos cortos contra S&P... 744, objetivo 740


----------



## Kujire (27 Feb 2009)

Es viernes .... y se le ha ido la mano al cuidador ... es comprensible


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

esto es como la cuenta atras... 745




744


----------



## Misterio (27 Feb 2009)

Una pregunta a Citi la largarán del Dow? porque pintar me parece que ya pinta poco.


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

COMPRAD COMPRAD MALDITOS:


*EL PEOR COMIENZO DE AÑO EN DÉCADAS DEJA AL DESCUBIERTO MUCHAS GANGAS EN BOLSA*
Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones

Ningún comienzo de año ha sido en décadas tan nefasto como el de este 2009. La virulencia de las caídas, sobre todo en febrero, ha hundido los índices a niveles de hace seis años, y sólo los mercados de Brasil y Shangai, entre los grandes, consiguen de momento aguantar el tipo. Este quebranto, el mayor sufrido por la renta variable desde la Gran Depresión, aún no ha encontrado fondo pero, según los expertos, ha dejado a la vista algunas bicocas entre las que figuran compañías cíclicas y valores de mediana y pequeña capitalización.

Los mercados de renta variable se encuentran en un nivel de sobreventa sin parangón con ningún otro comienzo de año. El actual mercado bajista está muy cerca de alzarse como el segundo mayor en profundidad de las caídas, sólo superado por el crash del 29. Sin embargo, a diferencia de entonces, éste no es de los de mayor duración, al menos por el momento.

Si se toma como referencia el S&P 500, sólo ha habido en su historia dos momentos en que el indicador ha bajado más del 50% desde sus máximos de todos los tiempos: en 1929 y ahora. “En el período bajista iniciado en 1929, el S&P bajo un 86,19% desde sus máximos. Esto ocurrió en 679 días de contratación, es decir, en dos años y nueve meses. El actual mercado bajista está durando un año y cuatro meses”, comentan en Capital Bolsa. Otra curiosidad: después del desplome del 29, el índice norteamericano necesitó 25 años para alcanzar de nuevo niveles máximos históricos.

Pero esta crisis de la renta variable no es comparable con ninguna anterior, según los expertos. Por un lado, por la virulencia de las caídas, que salvo rebotes puntuales provocados por cierres de posiciones cortoplacistas, han hundido los índices a niveles de hace seis años. Este es el caso del Ibex, que tras perder cerca de un 18% ha regresado a cotas de 2003, y de Wall Street, que hace escasos días cerró a nivel de 2002. Peor lo ha tenido Japón, cuyo principal índice llegó a caer a mínimos de 25 años esta semana.

Por otro lado, porque las condiciones actuales son del todo anómalas. Las más recientes crisis de las Bolsas se debieron a estallidos de burbujas (como la protagonizada por las “puntocom” a partir de abril de 2000) o a momentos de excesiva sobrevaloración de los mercados, que poco tenían que ver con el ciclo económico. “Ahora, todo es distinto. La globalización, internet, los nuevos productos bancarios, la posibilidad de vender en corto… Antes los rumores no viajaban con tanta rapidez y tampoco se podía actuar con tanta celeridad. Todo se ha calentado mucho, con crecimientos muy elevados, muy rápidos y con mucha volatilidad. La situación sí tiene cierta similitud con la Gran depresión en cuanto a la desaceleración, pero es distinta por la velocidad y profundidad de las caídas”, comenta Betina Gallego, gestora de Renta Variable de Inversis.

Según esta experta, mientras que antes se seguían unas pautas, ahora existe un nivel grande de descorrelación entre los movimientos macroeconómicos y microeconómicos, los aspectos técnicos, la inflación, el dólar y el oro. Para Marc Faber, uno de los gurús de moda, el problema es que el mundo ha gozado del mayor boom sincronizado de la historia, mientras que los gobiernos han estado ignorando las señales de los mercados y los bancos centrales han creído que los “booms” pueden ser eternos.

Gran sobreventa

Según comenta Faber en un artículo en The Wall Street Journal, tras la burbuja tecnológica, unos tipos excesivamente bajos y la aparición de productos financieros exóticos lideraron un boom inmobiliario, al que siguió un boom del consumo. Después se produjo un boom económico en China –gracias al fuerte incremento de las exportaciones- que lideró un fuerte aumento del petróleo y las commodities. También los productores de materias primas de Latino América vieron cómo aumentaba su riqueza, mientras que en Japón y Europa se compraban bienes de lujo. Otro de los detonantes únicos de la actual situación es que casi todos los activos –vivienda, acciones, bonos, materias primas…- vieron encarecerse sus precios.

En 2008, la aversión al riesgo de las entidades financieras y el colapso de todos los activos llevaron, entre otras cosas, a un desplome del consumo, de la demanda de bienes de capital. “El ciclo alcista virtuoso se giró a un ciclo bajista con una intensidad no vista desde antes de la Segunda Guerra Mundial”, asegura este gurú.

Así las cosas, y ante la incertidumbre sobre la efectividad de las medidas gubernamentales para sofocar la actual crisis económica y financiera, los niveles de sobreventa de los mercados de renta variable se han disparado. Tal es así que, en España, todos los índices sectoriales se encuentran en “números rojos” y no llegan a una decena los valores del Ibex que registran subidas en el año. Por el momento, sólo presentan ganancias Unión Fenosa, Técnicas Reunidas, Grifols, Iberdrola Renovables, Bankinter y Ferrovial.

Los favoritos

Precisamente, este último valor es uno de los preferidos de Alicia Jiménez, de Self Trade Bank. En su opinión, la compañía “está tirada de precio, aunque sigue teniendo problemas de deuda”. De hecho, esta experta para la que todo está barato, aconseja distinguir entre compañías con problemas y sin problemas a la hora de entrar en renta variable. “Existen empresas con problemas de negocio, como los bancos, con problemas de endeudamiento, como Acciona, o con problemas regulatorios”, explica.

Telefónica también entra dentro de sus apuestas, al igual que OHL, una compañía barata, con un buen negocio y poca exposición al sector residencial. Asimismo, ve una oportunidad en Iberdrola y Gas Natural, tras la ampliación. Por el contrario, aunque reconoce que los grandes bancos también están baratos, cree que las excesivas dudas que planean sobre el sector hacen recomendable mantenerse al margen.

Jiménez también destaca un valor de pequeña capitalización: una compañía ilíquida pero que goza de una gestión adecuada y una posición de deuda saneada. “Tiene suficiente cartera de pedidos para aguantar y siempre ha cotizado en positivo, salvo un año”. Tecnocom subía hace quince días un 15%, una subida incluso superada ahora por “small caps” como Jazztel, Parquesol y Duro Felguera.

“En principio, todo lo cíclico y de mala calidad va mal y si la crisis se prolonga seguirá así, salvo recuperaciones en rebotes puntuales de las Bolsas”, comenta Betina Gallego. Sus apuestas se centran en la calidad, en empresas de los sectores de alimentación y farmacia, mientras que se mantiene fuera de las compañías financieras y cíclicas a consecuencia de la elevada volatilidad. Entre sus favoritas están Viscofán, Prosegur y Técnicas Reunidas.

Féliz López, de Atlas Capital, cree que a pesar del importante nivel de sobreventa “aún no hemos visto el fondo”. Sin embargo, espera que el mercado se tranquilice en la segunda mitad de año y que los inversores vuelvan a considerar la renta variable como una oportunidad de ganar dinero. “Los bancos están muy baratos, pero yo no los tocaría”, asegura, mientras que no descarta comprar compañías de telecomunicaciones por su condición de generadoras de caja y su carácter defensivo. También espera que con la recuperación económica, algunos valores cíclicos que están sufriendo mucho como ArcelorMittal o Acerinox puedan hacerlo bien. 


IBEX


% dic.-feb.

2000....7,09

2001....4,85

2002....-3,12

2003.....-0,61

2004......6,61

2005......3,42

2006.....9,38

2007.....0,72

2008....-12,58

2009*...-18,30

Dow Jones Ind.....-17,02

S&P 500......-15,30

DAX....-20,00

CAC....-16,20

FTSE....-13,20

MIB 30.....-18,40

Shangai A.....16,50

Shangai B.....23,90

Hong Kong.....-11,70

Brasil....1,80

México....-18,70

Argentina...-5,60


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

vamos, depende de si aguanta 740..................hoy o 730 o 760......


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

citi en minimos


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Feb 2009)

Entre los foreros juntaremos cuatro chapas y nos podemos comprar Citi!!

Al tiempo!!


----------



## MateAmargo (27 Feb 2009)

Volumen de Citi: 1.250.000.000!!!:


----------



## Tupper (27 Feb 2009)

Al tiempo que lo nacionalizan y pierdes tus 4 chapas.


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Feb 2009)

Si lo nacionalizan me compran las chapas ¿no?


----------



## Tupper (27 Feb 2009)

Va a ser que no. Pero tendrás prioridad en las subastas de Ebay para comprar tazas de café con el logo de Citi.


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Feb 2009)

La ilusión de mi vida!! Tazas de Citi!!

¡¡Como aguanta estdio los verdugos torpes con hachas del todocién!!


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

Opsss.... SP 739


----------



## Misterio (27 Feb 2009)

736, muy pronto ha tiraro para abajo.


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Feb 2009)

Basta que digas que aguanta para que te deje mal!!


----------



## Kujire (27 Feb 2009)

*Breaking News ... Citi*

Citi nuevo Guinnes World Record por volúmen de comercio en un día 1.6B de acciones, superando el anterior record de WorldCom

....el problema es saber si quedarán accionistas para recoger el premio cuando se haga la gala


----------



## Sargento Highway (27 Feb 2009)

Kujire,

¿te han dicho alguna vez que te pareces a *la de este video*? 


salu2


----------



## brickworld (27 Feb 2009)

Joder... si esta es la fuerza del cuidador : No puede llevarlo ni al 745, parece un equilibrista en la cuerda floja, lo peor es que no hay red por abajo y por arriba solo hay leoncios esperando para vender 

Estaran esperado a los datos del lunes?¿

Dow 7,098.69 -83.39 (-1.16%)
S&P 500 738.14 -14.69 (-1.95%)
Nasdaq 1,385.18 -6.29 (-0.45%)

pa' bajo

Kujireeeee que diden en la tele usana... hay preocupacion o que?


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

*-2,35%* Buen Lunes nos espera!


----------



## Misterio (27 Feb 2009)

735 para el final de sesión, en que año estamos?....


----------



## brickworld (27 Feb 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *-2,31%* Buen Lunes nos espera!



Estas dentro con algo o que?¿ 

Dow 7,063.65 -118.43 (-1.65%)
S&P 500 735.09 -17.74 (-2.36%)
Nasdaq 1,377.84 -13.63 (-0.98%)

Como ocurra algo el lunes a las 16 horas... esto se pierde a los 6000


----------



## donpepito (27 Feb 2009)

No, no me convence el mercado USA, prefiero ser un patriota! XD

*CIERRE DEFINITIVO -2,36 S&P 500*


----------



## festivaldelhumor (27 Feb 2009)

a las buenas noches.....
esto no se sostiene ni con alfileres
la mano de dios ya esta haciendo cola en el comedor social
abrazarme...tengo miedo


----------



## brickworld (27 Feb 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> a las buenas noches.....
> esto no se sostiene ni con alfileres
> la mano de dios ya esta haciendo cola en el comedor social
> abrazarme...tengo miedo



No te preocupes, en hispanistan estas cosas no nos preocupan, que este finde hay liga y elecciones en las taifas, esto de la bolsa no es importante hombre


----------



## Disolvente (27 Feb 2009)

haciendo acopio de palomitas...


----------



## creative (27 Feb 2009)

Vamos a hacerle el trabajo a Tonuel para sus certificados:


MRK MERCK CO INC 24,21 $ 21:59 1,83 (-7,03%) 28.160.821 

C CITIGROUP INC 1,41 $ 21:59 1,05 (-42,68%) 1.750.360.587 

BAC BK OF AMERICA CP 3,98 $ 21:59 1,34 (-25,19%) 457.433.075


----------



## festivaldelhumor (27 Feb 2009)

tomar, otra razon mas para el optimismo...el grafico del down ajustado a la inflacción como se ve es del tipo lateral alcista que tanto nos gusta por aqui..la pega es que el canal es un pelin ancho


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Feb 2009)

Hoy el S&P500 está al mismo nivel que diciembre1996, el Ibex en esa época estaba en 4750... ahí dejo el dato, buenas noches y feliz fin de semana a tod@s... 

Saludos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (27 Feb 2009)

joer macho en el 96 aqui estabamos justo saliendo de una crisis de las de hacer epoca(mas o menos como esta, hasta que se demuestre lo contrario) casos de corrupcion a punta pala,quiebra de la seguridad social....paro desorbitado..los yankis locos empezarian a pasarlas putas un año despues cuando lo del follon de los tigres asiaticos....vamos que no te digo yo que no volvamos a esos 4750 ..pero que en la epoca no es comparable..que ahora hemos superado a italia en PIB XDXDXD


por cierto ,estas desatado abriendo futuros sobre los indices...te estas haciendo una buena hucha para cuando llegue el armaggedon?si la respuesta es si,pasame informacion de la wena y vamos al 40-60%


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ojo que aun queda tiempo para ir a por el 730-5



acerté acerté


jeje


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoy el S&P500 está al mismo nivel que diciembre1996, el Ibex en esa época estaba en 4750... ahí dejo el dato, buenas noches y feliz fin de semana a tod@s...
> 
> Saludos...



eso es que europa y especialmente chiquitistan han mejorado mucho estos años y usa no...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (27 Feb 2009)

te la has ganado!


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Feb 2009)

recuerden, hasta el 1 de mayo no se entra para NADA en bolsa


----------



## Starkiller (28 Feb 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoy el S&P500 está al mismo nivel que diciembre1996, el Ibex en esa época estaba en 4750... ahí dejo el dato, buenas noches y feliz fin de semana a tod@s...
> 
> Saludos...



Hay que tener en cuenta que hemos sufrido, mínimo, el doble de inflación que USA en este periodo. Seguramente mucho más del doble.


----------



## pobracara (28 Feb 2009)

Actualizado.


----------



## chudire (28 Feb 2009)

Sargento Highway dijo:


> Kujire,
> 
> ¿te han dicho alguna vez que te pareces a *la de este video*?
> 
> ...



Como coños...!?!?!?!


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Feb 2009)

asi que me sonaba la cara..... aunuqe con la postura era evidente


----------



## Tyrelfus (28 Feb 2009)

Sargento Highway dijo:


> Kujire,
> 
> ¿te han dicho alguna vez que te pareces a *la de este video*?
> 
> ...



 

Sin palabras, Kujire


----------



## chameleon (28 Feb 2009)

da gusto volver de marcha y disfrutar del olor a napalm

ese SP a 735 huele a... victoria...


----------



## tonuel (28 Feb 2009)

CITIGROUP -42,68%





BK OF AMERICA -25,19%






A ver que dia les meto un sello de los de arriba a los siguientes... 



Gamesa -7,69%
Bankinter -5,80%
Abengoa -5,75%
Gas Natural -5,48%
Cintra -4,81%
Mapfre -4,71%
B. Santander -4,67%
B. Popular -4,55%
BBVA -4,46%


----------



## Promotor alucinado (28 Feb 2009)

Análisis de la jornada de ayer de José Manuel Garayoa. Está como una chota, pero este tío es genial.


Un mundo muy loco



> ANÁLISIS
> *Un mundo muy loco*
> José Manuel Garayoa - 28/02/2009
> 
> El Ibex cerró su febrerillo loco con una caída del 2,44%, en una sesión para los anales de la psiquiatría. Ayer todos los mercados del mundo fueron de culo después de que el Tesoro americano convirtiese 25.000 millones de dólares de acciones preferentes que posee en el Citi en ordinarias, lo que, por esa vía, le convierte en un accionista de referencia y, ojo, con mando. Europa, horrorizada: vuelve el comunismo. Pasa un rato, abre Nueva York, y los cachondos de ellos ni se inmutan. Mientras el Eurostoxx caía más de un 2%, el Dow Jones perdía algo así como el 0,5%, o sea, nada. Alucinante. ¿Por qué? Porque el Citi es un puro chicharro en Wall Street, como el resto de los bancos. Luego, los malos resultados de General Electric, sí le tocaron, como la caída del 6,2% de la economía americana Bueno, ¿y qué? Tanto da. Es como el viejo que mata a otro aún más viejo que él y el poli le dice: "pero ¿cómo a tu edad?""Es que lo he ido dejando y joé". ...


----------



## tonuel (28 Feb 2009)

Promotor alucinado dijo:


> ....





Éste va por su nick hamijo... sin acritud... 






*Trata de arrancarlo...por dios... * :





Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (28 Feb 2009)

el bank index de philadelphia....de culo,cuesta abajo y sin frenos....







les he subido el stop a mis Gamesitas de manera considerable......snif.snif ..ya las estaba cogiendo cariño y todo pero veo que el lunes o el martes a mas tardar me las arrancaran salvajemente de mi regazo....

saludos y buen fin de semana a todos


----------



## aterriza como puedas (28 Feb 2009)

La Carta de la Bolsa


la carta de la bolsa dijo:


> NYSE suspende hasta el 30 de junio la norma que obliga a las acciones a mantener valor de 1 dólar
> 
> El gestor de la Bolsa de Nueva York, NYSE Euronext, ha decidido suspender hasta el próximo 30 de junio la norma que obliga a las compañías cotizadas a mantener el valor medio de sus acciones durante 30 días en al menos un dólar, lo que hubiera podido forzar la retirada del parqué de numerosas empresas.
> 
> ...



Estos son mis principios. Si no le gustan, tengo otros.
Groucho Marx


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Mar 2009)

Economía/Empresas.- Criteria redujo un 38,6% su beneficio en 2008, hasta los 1.058 millones. europapress.es

Criteria obtuvo un beneficio neto atribuido de 1.058 millones de euros en el ejercicio 2008, lo que supone un descenso del 38,6% en relación al de 2007, informó el 'holding' de participadas de 'La Caixa' a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

La cifra de negocio creció no obstante un 69,4% durante el pasado año, hasta sumar 3.774,95 millones de euros. El resultado de explotación de la firma que preside Ricardo Fornesa cerró 2008 en millones de euros, lo que arroja un descenso del 3,3% en comparación con el ejercicio precedente.

Los resultados de Criteria de 2008 se vieron afectados por los mayores gastos financieros.

A cierre de 2008 el 'holding' de 'La Caixa' contaba con una participación del 37,4% de Gas Natural, del 28,9% del grupo de concesiones Abertis, del 44% de Aguas de Barcelona, entre otras participaciones, y del 20% en el grupo financiero Inbrusa.


----------



## Dolmen (1 Mar 2009)

*De otro foro. Gráficos del Dow comparativos crisis 1929*

confirmando el buen análisis de Vurro y cocacola... :: Foros de Bolsa :: Ver tema :: Foros de Bolsa


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> ...
> por cierto ,estas desatado abriendo futuros sobre los indices...te estas haciendo una buena hucha para cuando llegue el armaggedon?si la respuesta es si,pasame informacion de la wena y vamos al 40-60%



Ja, ja, ja... esta es mi primera semana de operativa en bolsa "seria", abro muchas cosas, me equivoco en muchos aspectos, pero poco a poco le voy cogiendo el tranquillo...
He aprendido unas cuantas cosas:
-Si juegas al intradía tienes que estar muy encima.
-Si juegas con análisis técnico, tienes que ser disciplinado.
-Si las cosas no salen como creías, salte rápido de la operación y reevalua, no te encaparres...
-No dejes operaciones abiertas si no estas delante.
-No te acojones, los leoncios meten mucho miedo, y a veces te hacen dudar...

Saludos... 

PD: Tranquilo que no hace falta ir a porcentaje, siempre pongo las operaciones que hago, cuando entro y cuando salgo, y si puedo anticiparme un poco, también lo aviso...


----------



## SNB4President (1 Mar 2009)

Medio Oriente:

Egipto: +1,37%
Kuwait: -0,82%
Israel: -3,59%
Bahrain: +0,65%
Arabia Saudí: +0,68%
Jordania: +0,61%
Oman: +0,18%
Qatar: -2,30%
Emiratos Árabes Unidos: +3,02%


----------



## kemao2 (1 Mar 2009)

Hola 


Estoy aprendiendo a invertir con opciones tanto en la compra de opciones como en su venta.


Mirando los precios que da MEFF en su pagina web veo que las orquillas son muy amplias. He subido una captura opciones sobre FCC y quería preguntaros a la hora de dar la orden que precio sería el optimo a la hora de comprar y vender una opción.


Es decir si yo quiero comprar una opcion PUT de FCC a 20 con vencimiento marzo y siguiendo esos precios que da meff en esa captura de pantalla. ¿Que precio tendría que poner?¿0,95?.

Si por el contrario yo quiera vender la opcion PUT, es decir obligarme a comprar la accion a ese precio ¿A que precio debería vender la opción? 1,40?.


con esa captura de precios que he puesto. ¿A que precios darias la orden de venta de una PUT de FCC 20€ vencimiento de marzo?.
¿1,40?

¿A que precio pondrias la compra de la PUT?



0,95?


Me imagino que funciona igual que la bolsa pero al haber tanta orquilla d precios entre PV y PC no se muy bien a que precio dar la orden segun si es compra o venta... porque en los warrants se vende el warrant por el precio menor y se compra por el precio mayor de la orquilla , ahí es donde saca el beneficio la sociedad emisora en la intermediacion



Me podeis ayudar a leer los precios de MEFF ?.






http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/2861/meff.png


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Mar 2009)

Llevaba tiempo queriendo analizar el IBEX a medio y largo plazo, y hoy me he puesto, a ver el año que viene que tamaño de owned me como... 

En fin, medio plazo IBEX35 6360, largo plazo 3370, punto arriba punto abajo... 

Saludos...

PD: Kemao2 yo de MEFF no tengo ni idea...


----------



## wsleone (1 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> En fin, medio plazo IBEX35 6360, largo plazo 3370, punto arriba punto abajo...



Yo no entiendo mucho; el medio plazo me parece más o menos viable, pero el largo plazo me parece un pasadón, ¿te basas en algo o es intuición?


----------



## Sylar (1 Mar 2009)

kemao2 dijo:


> Me podeis ayudar a leer los precios de MEFF ?.
> 
> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/2861/meff.png



Evidentemente, te venden la PUT MAR 20 a 1,40 y te la compran a 0,95. Si fuera lo contrario, les compro yo a 0,95 todo lo que quieran, y se lo revendo a 1,40.
Un consejo: si no entiendes mucho de opciones, no se te ocurra vender hasta que no entiendas las posibles consecuencias de una gamma negativa (cuando las entiendas no creo que tengas ganas de vender).


----------



## kemao2 (1 Mar 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> Evidentemente, te venden la PUT MAR 20 a 1,40 y te la compran a 0,95. Si fuera lo contrario, les compro yo a 0,95 todo lo que quieran, y se lo revendo a 1,40.
> Un consejo: si no entiendes mucho de opciones, no se te ocurra vender hasta que no entiendas las posibles consecuencias de una gamma negativa (cuando las entiendas no creo que tengas ganas de vender).




Gracias, te mando un privi


----------



## Bayne (1 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Llevaba tiempo queriendo analizar el IBEX a medio y largo plazo, y hoy me he puesto, a ver el año que viene que tamaño de owned me como...
> 
> En fin, medio plazo IBEX35 6360, largo plazo 3370, punto arriba punto abajo...
> 
> ...



Las cosas
Cómo operas para cortos? CFDs? warrants?
Gracias


----------



## creative (1 Mar 2009)

El viernes me llegue el informe de INGdirect sobre mi fondo de inversion, rentabilidad en 4 años, -40%......... si lo quito de restante montante me penalizan el 26% magnifica inversion, que me aconsejais seguir metiendo todos lo meses, las penalizaciones existen hasta el año 11, asi es que esto ya se levantara, o por otra parte recojo ya las perdidas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Mar 2009)

creative dijo:


> El viernes me llegue el informe de INGdirect sobre mi fondo de inversion, rentabilidad en 4 años, -40%......... si lo quito de restante montante me penalizan el 26% magnifica inversion, que me aconsejais seguir metiendo todos lo meses, las penalizaciones existen hasta el año 11, asi es que esto ya se levantara, o por otra parte recojo ya las perdidas.



Lo hemos dicho millones de veces...huid como de la peste de los fondos de inversión.


----------



## Kujire (1 Mar 2009)

*Faq*

Sólo recordar que estamos ampliando la Faq, el tema de MEFF, opciones(PUT/CALL) etc, deben formar parte de ella, así que cuando tengáis las ideas básicas empezad a subirlas a la Faq.

PD: por cierto "las cosas a su cauce", tus conclusiones que has posteado me parecen muy buenas....


----------



## Bayne (1 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Sólo recordar que estamos ampliando la Faq, el tema de MEFF, opciones(PUT/CALL) etc, deben formar parte de ella, así que cuando tengáis las ideas básicas empezad a subirlas a la Faq.
> 
> PD: por cierto "las cosas a su cauce", tus conclusiones que has posteado me parecen muy buenas....



Kujire, estas más guapa con este nuevo look, de largo...


----------



## creative (1 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo hemos dicho millones de veces...huid como de la peste de los fondos de inversión.



no ya pero es algo que contraté hace 3 años y esta claro que ha sido una equivocacion, ahora estoy pensando como solucionarlo,ya que me encuentro contra la espada y la pared, el dinero no me hace falta,ya que estariamos hablando de 6000 euros invertidos recuperar 3600 euros meterle luego la penalizacion pertinente.

Se supone que esto en 6 o 7 años tiene que remontar como sea y por lo menos recuperar lo metido.


----------



## chollero (1 Mar 2009)

el origen y el fin de la crisis

YouTube - Crisis económica: el verdadero porqué. Parte1/3


----------



## Dolmen (1 Mar 2009)

creative dijo:


> El viernes me llegue el informe de INGdirect sobre mi fondo de inversion, rentabilidad en 4 años, -40%......... si lo quito de restante montante me penalizan el 26% magnifica inversion, que me aconsejais seguir metiendo todos lo meses, las penalizaciones existen hasta el año 11, asi es que esto ya se levantara, o por otra parte recojo ya las perdidas.



Habiendo aguantado hasta aquí yo no vendería. ¿No podrías traspasar a otro fondo con mejores perspectivas de recuperación? (por ejemplo del Ibex a bolsa americana o europea)


----------



## Kujire (1 Mar 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Kujire, estas más guapa con este nuevo look, de largo...



Gracias Bayne!


----------



## mmm (1 Mar 2009)

Sargento Highway dijo:


> Kujire,
> 
> ¿te han dicho alguna vez que te pareces a *la de este video*?
> 
> ...



Aivaaaaaaaaalahostiaaaaaaaaaaaa

era una actriz pornográfica!!

pues a ver si averiguais quién es la de la foto q tiene ahora, q está muy buena tambien!!

PD: siento joderte el juego, pero es que esta peña se las traga doblás jajajajaja


----------



## tonuel (1 Mar 2009)

mmm dijo:


> PD: siento joderte el juego, pero es que *esta peña se las traga doblás *jajajajaja





:


----------



## creative (2 Mar 2009)

Dolmen dijo:


> Habiendo aguantado hasta aquí yo no vendería. ¿No podrías traspasar a otro fondo con mejores perspectivas de recuperación? (por ejemplo del Ibex a bolsa americana o europea)



El problema es que en la bolsa americana y japon tengo metido el 80% de sus valores, donde habia alguna participacion lehman algo de bank of american y un largo ect.. que todas suman..


----------



## Claca (2 Mar 2009)

Los futuros USA han llegado a perder los 7000 y los japos van apretando el acelerador dirección infierno, es que son muy competitivos ellos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Llevaba tiempo queriendo analizar el IBEX a medio y largo plazo, y hoy me he puesto, a ver el año que viene que tamaño de owned me como...
> 
> En fin, medio plazo IBEX35 6360, largo plazo 3370, punto arriba punto abajo...
> 
> ...





veo que piensa clavadito a mi...


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

por de pronto NIKKEI -3%


----------



## sopelmar (2 Mar 2009)

Yo duermo tranquilo porque en el ibex tenemos a Anibal lecter que esta para que lo encierren pero pa nosotros es un megasoporte porque se lanza comprar 20 de las 35 antes del almuerzo


----------



## nief (2 Mar 2009)

Nikkei 225	3/2 - 14:37 
7,268.29 - 300.13


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Mar 2009)

Oportunidad bursátil en Cincodias.com



> *Oportunidad bursátil*
> Algunos indicadores adelantados señalan que la recuperación puede estar cerca.
> Juan Manuel Vicente (Lipper) - 02/03/2009
> 
> ...


----------



## nief (2 Mar 2009)

Me extrañaria que la recuperacion ya estuviese aqui pero bueno, que se lo cuenten a los japoneses hoy


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2009)

A los buenos dias!

Hoy hemos arrancado fuertemente a la baja haciendo nuevos mínimos, lo lógico sería pasarnos la mañana intentando cerrar los gaps que están por arriba para volvernos a ir al guano.

La situación solo índica una dirección posible y no hay nada más que hablar, nos caemos al abismo. Hoy será día de certificaciones y de mínimos históricos, tocar el gap del S&P (si es que se llega, aunque yo creo que sí) será un buen punto donde ponerse corto hasta objetivos así que paso a dar niveles:

Gap del S&P: 734.25 (ahora 723.25)
Gap del Stoxx: 1975 (ahora 1925)

Objetivo del S&P (provisional): 719.25
Objetivo del Stoxx (provisional): 1886-1851

Me estoy dando cuenta de que estamos más cerca de objetivos de lo previsto, aunque esto solo significa que las cosas pueden ir a peor, de ahí que los objetivos sean provisionales.


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Oportunidad bursátil en Cincodias.com




Espero que nadie en su sano juicio empiece a comprar ahora mismo con artículos como este porque va a suponer la ruina de quien lo haga.

Aun hay que aguantar un tiempo sin entrar largo al mercado, el redactor se basará en algo cierto pero le da un toque amarillístico al artículo como si fuéramos a perder el tren si no entramos ahora, sobre todo a tenor del título que dista mucho de lo que dice el contenido.


----------



## Starkiller (2 Mar 2009)

En octubre fue algo automático, según empezó, no es que miráramos al abismo, sino que nos fuimos de copas con el.

Marzo, más de lo mismo. 

A lo de "Oportunidad Bursatil" y "Ya nos estamos recuperando"... pfffff juajuajuajua. No se si es que son pardillos, o intentan reclutar pardillos. De verdad, no lo se.


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Buenos días.

Hoy parece que será el día de ABENGOA... suerte a los que están dentro!


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

*Ferrovial quiere hacerse con Cintra a precio de saldo
* 
El mercado está revuelto con la futura fusión entre Cintra y su matriz Ferrovial, que posee el 66,8% del capital. Los inversores temen que la matriz quiera hacerse con la filial a precio de saldo.

Los accionistas minoristas de Cintra están que echan humo porque la operación, que se plantearía con un canje de acciones, les obliga a cambiar títulos de una compañía con activos de alta calidad (como la autopista de Toronto) por los de otra con negocios con muchas más incertidumbres (aeropuertos y construcción). Además, se sospecha que el canje sea muy desfavorable para los accionistas de Cintra. La propuesta llega en el peor momento para los accionistas de la filial. Su cotización retrocede un 29,32% sólo en 2009 y un 37% desde que en diciembre se filtró la posible fusión. El valor ha caído a mínimos históricos (marcó 3,68 euros el 2 de febrero y el viernes cerró en 3,76 euros). Ferrovial cede un 0,66% en 2009. A esta situación se ha llegado ante la expectativa de que el canje que se proponga será desfavorable para los accionistas de Cintra. Lejos quedan los 8,24 euros a los que saltó al parqué en octubre de 2004 y a los más de 12 a los que llegó a cotizar en 2007. Confianza Ferrovial siempre ha mostrado confianza en la concesionaria y la colocación en bolsa estuvo motivada para que saliera del accionariado su socio Macquarie. Nunca ha perdido el control de la filial, que ha aumentado al 66,8% a un precio que no ha sido desvelado. En agosto, cuando se comunicó el último aumento fruto de una compra, la cotización de Cintra rondaba los 6-8 euros. Las compras de autocartera de Cintra también reflejan la confianza en el valor. Tiene 9,7 millones de acciones, el 1,71% del capital, a un precio medio de 7,03 euros. Pero hay adquisiciones por encima de los 8 euros, entre el 11 y el 23 de julio de 2008, según los registros de la CNMV. La matriz tiene mucho interés en consolidar el crédito fiscal de Cintra, para lo que necesita aumentar su participación por encima del 75%. Además, sale beneficiada porque podrá hacer uso de su elevada caja (196 millones de euros en posición neta) y de los fondos generados por cualquier proceso de venta. El debate está abierto. ¿Tiene derecho Ferrovial a aprovechar el momento, aunque sea a costa del disgusto de los accionistas de Cintra? Desde Ferrovial no han comunicado todavía los términos en los que se hará la fusión, pero en el mercado se especula con que el canje que quiere plantear la matriz es de 5 ó 6 acciones de Ferrovial por cada una de Cintra, lo que supone valorar la filial en unos 4 euros por acción. Un despropósito según minoristas, gestores y analistas. “Sólo la autopista de Toronto (uno de los activos de Cintra) vale por sí mucho más de esos cuatro euros”, apunta un experto. Valor de los activos En el mercado reclaman que, si quiere quedársela debería ofrecer el valor de los activos o, por lo menos que el descuento sea razonable, que rondaría un precio no inferior a 10 euros. Si se toma como referencia la cotización, la matriz debería pagar una prima que hiciera atractiva la operación para el minorista. Muchos analistas consideran que el canje más justo sería una acción de Ferrovial por cada 3,5 de Cintra. “Pero esto no le interesa a Ferrovial porque pone en peligro la participación de sus propietarios, la familia Del Pino, al diluirla, y le obliga a hacer un esfuerzo económico”, apunta Alberto Roldán, de Inverseguros. La última valoración de activos facilitada por la compañía, en junio de 2008, apuntaba a 16,5 euros por acción (9.370 millones de euros en activos). Hay firmas, como Credit Suisse, que fijan el precio objetivo de Cintra en 12,8 euros, pero creen que hay un 85% de probabilidades de que Ferrovial ofrezca una prima del 10% sobre la cotización actual, por lo que sitúan su valoración en 5,6 euros. El consenso de analistas establece el precio objetivo en 9,15 euros y el de Ferrovial en 39, lo que representaría una ecuación de 4,2 acciones de Cintra por una de la matriz. Diferentes calidades Desde Ferrovial defienden la integración porque las actividades de ambas confluyen como grupo de concesiones y no tiene sentido tenerlas separadas. Pero los analistas lo tienen claro: La calidad de los activos de Cintra es muy superior a la de los que tiene Ferrovial, tal y como apunta Juan Cueto, de Ibersecurities. "Yo quiero invertir en Cintra porque me gustan sus activos, pero no los de Ferrovial", asegura otro inversor institucional. "Se contamina el espíritu de la compañía, que era estable, con flujos de caja predecibles y muy recurrentes. La calidad de los activos de Cintra se va a ver empañada con otras actividades con más incertidumbre, como los aeropuertos británicos, donde la regulación no está clara y hay que hacer desinversiones. A esto se suman las dudas en la construcción en España y Polonia", afirma un experto.


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Espero que nadie en su sano juicio empiece a comprar ahora mismo con artículos como este porque va a suponer la ruina de quien lo haga.






Siento comunicaros que he realizado una promesa... en el mes de marzo voy a dejar de tocar botones... al menos hasta que toquemos los 6500... :


Bueno, la verdad es que vienen fallas y tal... 




Saludos


----------



## EL FARAON (2 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Espero que nadie en su sano juicio empiece a comprar ahora mismo con artículos como este porque va a suponer la ruina de quien lo haga.



Yo conocí a un tipo que compro 30 millones de pesetas de Terras porque en un periódico salmón salio a primera plana diciendo que Terra podría llegar a 200, y lo perdió todo. Hay gente para todo.


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Siento comunicaros que he realizado una promesa... en el mes de marzo voy a dejar de tocar botones... al menos hasta que toquemos los 6500... :
> 
> 
> Bueno, la verdad es que vienen fallas y tal...




¿vas a cambiar los botones por las piulas?


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Opsss. el SAN en 4,75 en preapertura.


----------



## twetter (2 Mar 2009)

buenos dias,

"apartate que me manchas, le dijo la sarten al cazo...."

desde qui hasta hace dos dias recomendabais algunos de los que ahora criticais comprar y comprar que venia el rebote.

sin acritud que conste 

saludos,
twetter


----------



## chameleon (2 Mar 2009)

muchos analistos esperan un rebote desde hace un par de semanas, que nos llevaría un 30% arriba. lo último que leo es que sería en los 6500 del dow, por debajo de 700 del SP.

y mucha mucha gente espera una debacle a mediados de marzo

¿qué será? 

hoy puede ser divertido


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿vas a cambiar los botones por las piulas?




Antes de fallas tenemos bastante curro y hay que apechugar... :o

Además... éstas van a ser unas fallas muy largas... del 13 al 19... y no se si sobreviviré... :


Quiero dejarles a mis nietos algo más que papelitos... vamos a morir... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2009)

twetter dijo:


> buenos dias,
> 
> "apartate que me manchas, le dijo la sarten al cazo...."
> 
> ...




Los que recomendamos comprar y/o rebote lo hacemos para el día de la recomendación, somos cortoplacistas intradía y mucho más granulares que los cansinos como tu que están todo el día diciendo que viene el lobo, cuando eso no pasa todos los días y esos días la gente como tu suele desaparecer de este hilo.

Es muy fácil acertar con la tendencia de fondo, yo también podría hacerlo, lo dificil es acertar con la tendencia intradía, incluso acertar con los momentos de giro dentro de esas tendencias.

Eso es algo que tu nunca serás capaz de hacer, buscar notoriedad anunciando lo que todos ya sabemos es un poco patético.


----------



## Jose (2 Mar 2009)

twetter dijo:


> buenos dias,
> 
> "apartate que me manchas, le dijo la sarten al cazo...."
> 
> ...




Más razón que un santo. Yo no estoy dentro. Para los que lo esten, apertura con hueco superior al 2,3% en IBEX, y 2,8% en EURSTOX.

Los particulares no deben hacer trading. y menos comentarlo en foros. O haces trading o haces de comentarista, pero no las dos cosas  

Recordad que no operar puede resultar muy rentable.

saludos;


----------



## chameleon (2 Mar 2009)

bueno venga tranquilos que hoy nos vamos a divertir
el ibex está muy alto y tiene que darse la gran oxtia 

atentos a la apertura hehe


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

buenos dias a todos.....vamos de mal en peor.......hoy es dia de cuchillos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Mar 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Yo no entiendo mucho; el medio plazo me parece más o menos viable, pero el largo plazo me parece un pasadón, ¿te basas en algo o es intuición?



Ondas de Elliot y nivels Fibo. Se me olvidó decir que entre medio iremos a visitar los 10.000 puntos.



Bayne dijo:


> Las cosas
> Cómo operas para cortos? CFDs? warrants?
> Gracias



CFD's.



azkunaveteya dijo:


> veo que piensa clavadito a mi...



Es que Elliot y Fibo es el mismo para todos... 
Me gusta oirlo, será que no ando tan errado...

Saludos a tod@s y buenos días...

PD: HCH en el futuro del IBEX, Objetivo 7218, posible pull-back a la zona de 7520/30, para cerrar el gap?? :


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

7400 nada más empezar... hoy el ibex pinta pero que muy bien... 












Saludos


----------



## brickworld (2 Mar 2009)

Vigencita menos mal que no quede con las GAM 10,21 :


----------



## twetter (2 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Los que recomendamos comprar y/o rebote lo hacemos para el día de la recomendación, somos cortoplacistas intradía y mucho más granulares que los cansinos como tu que están todo el día diciendo que viene el lobo, cuando eso no pasa todos los días y esos días la gente como tu suele desaparecer de este hilo.
> 
> Es muy fácil acertar con la tendencia de fondo, yo también podría hacerlo, lo dificil es acertar con la tendencia intradía, incluso acertar con los momentos de giro dentro de esas tendencias.
> 
> Eso es algo que tu nunca serás capaz de hacer, buscar notoriedad anunciando lo que todos ya sabemos es un poco patético.



Como siempre hablamos sin saber,

RESUMEN DE POSICION DE CAPITAL ACCIONARIO (EQUITIES)
0
-818.180
-818.180
Total posiciones largas
Total posiciones cortas
Posición para equities
20% de ganancia llevo en una semana, si quieres mas datos de mis posiciones no tienes mas que decirlo.

saludos,
twetter

27-02-09 09:01 VL85AF CFD Wall Street - US$ -8,00 7169 Apertura - 
02-03-09 07:04 XMS7AF CFD Wall Street - US$ +8,00 6987 Cierre – 
27-02-09 09:04 VKX4AQ CFD España 35 - € -3,00 7648 Apertura - 
27-02-09 12:55 V2Z7AH CFD España 35 - € +3,00 7601 Cierre - 
27-02-09 12:56 V22EAH CFD España 35 - € -3,00 7583 Apertura - 
02-03-09 07:04 XMS9AF CFD España 35 - € +3,00 7470 Cierre – 
02-03-09 07:05 XWP9AA CFD España 35 - € -7,00 7449 Apertura - 
02-03-09 07:04 XMS8AF CFD Euro STOKK 50 - € +5,00 1937,50 Cierre


----------



## Jose (2 Mar 2009)

Ing *-8%*
UBS *-11%*


----------



## brickworld (2 Mar 2009)

A las mamachicho se les va acabar el chollo de los 5 leuros 

Citigroup baja de 5,36 a 4,50 y recomienda vender


----------



## wsleone (2 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Se me olvidó decir que entre medio iremos a visitar los 10.000 puntos.




A ver si es verdad porque me quiero deshacer de unas cuantas cosas


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> A las mamachicho se les va acabar el chollo de los 5 leuros
> 
> Citigroup baja de 5,36 a 4,50 y recomienda vender



las agencias,adelantandose al futuro...como siempre


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy parece que será el día de ABENGOA... suerte a los que están dentro!





:


Lo dices porque pierde los 10€ por acción... 




Saludos


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (2 Mar 2009)

pagina 1929, mal rollo¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Sargento Highway (2 Mar 2009)

*Sacyr: *Citigroup baja de 19,60 a 6


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Ahora está mejor... pero abengoa ha sido el top de bajadas.... por cierto si vas a comprar banquitos.... el BBVA es el mejor para recuperar hoy!


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Mi gestor me ha vendido todo. Ahora tengo menos de la mitad ¿qué hago con lo que me queda?

Ha llegado a nuestro correo una reflexión, que considero muy interesante. Está firmada por Iñaki Martiarena, inversor de Pamplona: “Ayer me llamó el gestor, el que me lleva todas las inversiones y la administración, contabilidad y demás asuntos burocráticos de mis tres empresas. Nada más entrar en su despacho intuí que algo iba muy mal. Presa de pánico, con los ojos fuera de las órbitas, enloquecido ¿Habría tomado alguna sustancia alucinógena?
-Siéntate, me dijo. Te he vendido toda la cartera. Creo que la Bolsa se va a pegar un buen batacazo…
Me ha vendido todo ahora, justo ahora, cuando ya he perdido más de la mitad. Firmé los papeles de gestión hace cuatro años, porque ahora todo el mundo acata las normas y los gestores se la cogen con papel de fumar ante cualquier reclamación del cliente o requerimiento de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores. Pero no es la firma lo que me preocupa, porque, insisto, hay que firmar. Me preocupa mi desatino, mi estupidez por confiar en quienes no hay que confiar: SON ELLOS, los de siempre...”


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

*GAMESA Goldman baja P.O. a 9 euros con consejo de venta*

ANDA!!! COMO EL PO que recomendaba!!!


Hora: 09:33 

Los analistas de Goldman han rebajado el precio objetivo de la compañía a 9 euros por acción desde los 11 euros anteriores y aconsejan vender. Los títulos de Gamesa ceden un 2,7% hasta 10,28 euros.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

me caguen to,los de goldman buscan mi ruinaaaa!
muchas otras agencias rcomiendan comprar ,ni puñetero caso a ninguna


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *GAMESA Goldman baja P.O. a 9 euros con consejo de venta*
> 
> ANDA!!! COMO EL PO que recomendaba!!!
> 
> ...



Pues Cárpatos dice que lo ha rebajado de 20 a 17... :


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

TONUEL... bbva vamos .... *un paso adelante* a 5,40€ en breve!


----------



## muyuu (2 Mar 2009)

Sinceramente, yo he sido cortoplacista (me reconvertí en medioplacista) y ahora me parece totalmente descabellado meterse a ningún plazo. A corto también te puedes quemar al ritmo que van las cosas, muy fácilmente.

Si os aburrís os recomiendo ir al casino que tenéis más probabilidades de sacar algo en claro ahora mismo que en el IBEX.


----------



## wsleone (2 Mar 2009)

¿Os funciona bolsamania? a mí me sale el error _"Imposible usar bolsamania_com Unknown database 'bolsamania_com"_


----------



## Ziberan (2 Mar 2009)

No funciona trader watch


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

claro lo del casino!,como no lo habiamos pensado antes......


----------



## Hagen (2 Mar 2009)

Buenas,

Esta crisis es peor que un divorcio para mucha gente, porque estan perdiendo mas del 50% del capital y encima siguen casados.....


----------



## chudire (2 Mar 2009)

Jose dijo:


> Más razón que un santo. Yo no estoy dentro. Para los que lo esten, apertura con hueco superior al 2,3% en IBEX, y 2,8% en EURSTOX.
> 
> Los particulares no deben hacer trading. y menos comentarlo en foros. O haces trading o haces de comentarista, pero no las dos cosas
> 
> ...



o rolex o caracoles!


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

BBVA a 5,39€


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Mar 2009)

Para los que no os funcionan los brokers, todo sigue el plan inicial, estamos en mínimos intradiarios anuales...

IBEX 7375...

Saludos...


----------



## Starkiller (2 Mar 2009)

Oye, estoy mirando donde no debo y me he hecho un lio, o veo los futuros del S&P en 719?

Lo digo por ir buscando los sellos, las trompetas y los jinetes en el cielo, y tal...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

abriendo cortos sobre el ibex obj 7320


----------



## wsleone (2 Mar 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Oye, estoy mirando donde no debo y me he hecho un lio, o veo los futuros del S&P en 719?
> 
> Lo digo por ir buscando los sellos, las trompetas y los jinetes en el cielo, y tal...




: : !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dillei (2 Mar 2009)

ecobolsa tampoco da tiempo real 

¿Cuanto cae el ibex?

:


----------



## Ghell (2 Mar 2009)

A las 09:49 : 7.381,00 *-239,90 (3,15%)*


----------



## wsleone (2 Mar 2009)

dillei dijo:


> ecobolsa tampoco da tiempo real
> 
> ¿cuanto cae el ibex?
> 
> :



-3,21%

7.376


----------



## Starkiller (2 Mar 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> : : !!!!!!!!!!!



Que lo mismo lo estoy viendo mal, eh??

Por eso pregunto, a ver si alguien que sepa bien donde mirar esas cosas lo confirma! o lo niega!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Mar 2009)

Acabamos de hacer mínimo en 7367...


----------



## dillei (2 Mar 2009)

madre mia, ¿Saldrá la mano de Dios?

... o se quedará manco

:


----------



## dillei (2 Mar 2009)

Ya de tiempo real

El ostión de la banca es antológico

:


----------



## brickworld (2 Mar 2009)

> * A las 16.00:
> 
> -ISM de manufacturas de febrero.
> 
> ...




A las 16 horas es cuando se abriran las puertas del infierno...
Estamos todos invitados 

Parece que los futuros han pegado un rebote en el 720 del SP
Aunque no mucho ahora mismo 722


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TONUEL... bbva vamos .... *un paso adelante* a 5,40€ en breve!




tonuel te ha abandonado... lo siento hamijo... 



Saludos


----------



## Starkiller (2 Mar 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> A las 16 horas es cuando se abriran las puertas del infierno...
> Estamos todos invitados
> 
> Parece que los futuros han pegado un rebote en el 720 del SP
> Aunque no mucho ahora mismo 722



Es decir, que no me equivocaba con los futuros del S&P.

¿Ese ruido en el cielo era un sello abriéndose? ¿El segundo, o el tercero?


----------



## Gamu (2 Mar 2009)

se dará esto la vuelta? o nos vamos al guano para instalarnos allí?

Mis indras no estan "bajando tanto". Pero me parece que perder un 2% no es para alegrarse.... ¿o si? 

Yo creo que el ibex va directo a los 6XXX esta misma semana. Y que rebotaremos desde allí. Los bancos se van definitivamente al guanisimo, y cuanto antes se vayan, antes podrán recuperar el resto de empresas afectadas sin ninguna duda por lo cortos que hay sobre los índices.


----------



## Burbujeador (2 Mar 2009)

El mini s&p 500 ha llegado a tocar los 718.25.


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

TONUEL...estoy dentro del tren con una oferta de última hora del san a 4,59€


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

yo le he colocado una a 4.57 a ver si cuela


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Cheuvreux ha elevado ligeramente el precio objetivo de IBERIA a 1,65 euros


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (2 Mar 2009)

la chinita de la fotodice

"hombre occidental con pecho peludo sel tonto si invertil ahora en bolsa, mejor vivil vida tranquilo con tus amiguitas":


y suele tener razón


----------



## El río de la vida (2 Mar 2009)

No lo entiendo, también Funespaña baja y eso que vamos a morir todos....


----------



## El río de la vida (2 Mar 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> la chinita de la fotodice
> 
> "hombre occidental con pecho peludo sel tonto si invertil ahora en bolsa, mejor vivil vida tranquilo con tus amiguitas":
> 
> ...





¿Y la parejita feliz dónde anda? ¿Censura?


----------



## brickworld (2 Mar 2009)

Bueno pues parece que ya esta todo el pescado vendido, esto parece la lonja... ahora lateralisimo hasta ver que hacen los usanos, otro 2% de bajada entonces y luego...

tocara rebote no? porque no van a dejar caer al muerto sin quitarle un poco mas de chicha los buitres


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Mar 2009)

Me he levantado muy contrarian esta mañana...

Me he metido en Repsol a 11,93...vamos a ver si hacemos un intradía majo. Ya os contaré...Tonuel prepara el owned...


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Mar 2009)

San a 4,61, madre mia que ostiazo


----------



## Jucari (2 Mar 2009)

Carpatos




PMI de manufacturas baja de 35,8 a 34,7, peor de lo esperado. El indicador de empleo al peor nivel de la historia


----------



## Hagen (2 Mar 2009)

y Acciona subiendo,

Ya han echado a todas las gacelillas que entraron para la OPA, y ahora a subir con fuerza con la excusa sel dividendo de endesa que se embolsa Acciona.


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Fuera de SAN a 4,65€ jugosas plusvalias matutinas.


----------



## brickworld (2 Mar 2009)

Futuros del guano americano

Nasdaq: -1,45%.
S&P 500: -1,77%.
Dow Jones: -1,69%.
Notas a 10 años: +0,58%.
Bonos a 30 años: +0,92%. 

Uff uff menos mal que me sali de las mamachicho : les estan dando, bien dado,



> Las cifras de audiencia llegan a mínimo histórico


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Mar 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Carpatos
> 
> PMI de manufacturas baja de 35,8 a 34,7, peor de lo esperado. El indicador de empleo al peor nivel de la historia



Esos datos son del Reino Unido, ya querríamos nosotros tener ese PMI y ese indicador de empleo peor de la historia... 

Saludos...

PD: Tocamos directriz bajista, a ver que viene ahora...


----------



## Jucari (2 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Esos datos son del Reino Unido, ya querríamos nosotros tener ese PMI y ese indicador de empleo peor de la historia...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Tocamos directriz bajista, a ver que viene ahora...



Uops...si era consciente de que era RU...no me acorde de ponerlo en la cita...

Thanks.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Mar 2009)

Abriendo cortos contra el IBEX en 7400, no lo tengo muy claro, a ver como se porta...

Saludos...


----------



## dillei (2 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Abriendo cortos contra el IBEX en 7400, no lo tengo muy claro, a ver como se porta...
> 
> Saludos...



Cómo las cazas macho...

:


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Lo que cuentan los mentideros...

El presidente ruso, Dmitri Medvédev, de visita por España para cimentar una alianza estratégica, se mostró optimista sobre la propuesta de la rusa Lokoil para comprar una participación en Repsol. *A mediados de enero, se dio por rota la operación de compra del 20% de Repsol en manos de Sacyr*.


----------



## chameleon (2 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Me he levantado muy contrarian esta mañana...
> 
> Me he metido en Repsol a 11,93...vamos a ver si hacemos un intradía majo. Ya os contaré...Tonuel prepara el owned...



ten cuidado, tiene toda la pinta de cerrar por debajo de 12


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Mar 2009)

*Criteria*: Ha anunciado la compra del banco de Austria, Erste Bank
*Catalana Occidente*: Publica resultados claramente por debajo de lo esperado

Saludos...

HCH en el futuro del IBEX, nos vamos a visitar mínimos, objetivo 7337...


----------



## chudire (2 Mar 2009)

Por ahora...Zzzzz....


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Fuera de SAN a 4,65€ jugosas plusvalias matutinas.




Le has sacado 6 céntimos por acción... :


Enhorabuena hamijo... igual te llega para un bocata... 


Edito:

De momento vamos bien... 7350 puntos... y todo ello aderezado con un corralito bursátil para el tiempo real... :


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Mar 2009)

chudire dijo:


> Por ahora...Zzzzz....



Hemos tocado valores que no se veían desde Diciembre2003, son mínimos de los últimos 5 años... a mi me parece que no está mal, no?
Lehman Brother's no caen todos los días, esta caída está siendo más dura que la octubre/noviembre pero mucho menos espectacular...

Saludos...

PD: Yo no me aburro lo más mínimo...


----------



## Plusvalias-al-42% (2 Mar 2009)

....y la web de bolsamania que no funciona...

Bolsamania.com - La web de la Bolsa y los Mercados de Valores


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

Plusvalias-al-42% dijo:


> ....y la web de bolsamania que no funciona...






Da igual... futuros del dow en 6930 puntos... esta noche igual ya me atracan por la calle... dios... :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Mar 2009)

Futuro del S&P 718,7...


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Si, tienes razón 6centimillos son poca cosa... pero para comenzar la semana están muy bien... CINTRA TE LLAMA!!!

VENGANZA....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> ...
> HCH en el futuro del IBEX, nos vamos a visitar mínimos, objetivo 7337...



Acaba de hacer pull-back en la línea clavicular... mínimos allá vamos...


----------



## dillei (2 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Acaba de hacer pull-back en la línea clavicular... mínimos allá vamos...



Te sigo con el gráfico, parece bastante claro


----------



## Jucari (2 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hemos tocado valores que no se veían desde Diciembre2003, son mínimos de los últimos 5 años... a mi me parece que no está mal, no?
> Lehman Brother's no caen todos los días, esta caída está siendo más dura que la octubre/noviembre pero mucho menos espectacular...
> 
> Saludos...
> ...



Seguimos el libro de ruta del ´29....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Mar 2009)

dillei dijo:


> Te sigo con el gráfico, parece bastante claro



Luego diran del fútbol, con lo que divertida que es una sesión de bolsa...


----------



## dillei (2 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Luego diran del fútbol, con lo que divertida que es una sesión de bolsa...



El SAN vuelve a la carga


----------



## brickworld (2 Mar 2009)

Joder que barato esta todo 

¿Compro Cintras?


----------



## Jucari (2 Mar 2009)

Joder..los futuros del DJ...A 6919....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Mar 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Joder..los futuros del DJ...A 6919....



El Dow tiene que ir a buscar el 6500 a medio plazo, así que... 

Por cierto S&P 716,9
y nuevos mínimos en el IBEX... jeje


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Dentro de nuevo en SAN a 4,55€ está vez me van a dar...


----------



## crack (2 Mar 2009)

Cerrados cortos a 7320!!!


----------



## dillei (2 Mar 2009)

ACOJONANTE

Qué desplome

:


----------



## dillei (2 Mar 2009)

crack dijo:


> Cerrados cortos a 7320!!!



pronto, pronto...


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dentro de nuevo en SAN a 4,55€ está vez me van a dar...





ya te digo... para vender espérate al gato muerto...


----------



## Jucari (2 Mar 2009)

Por dios como se va por el barranquillo......la virgen que ostia....lo que tu decias las cosas a su cauce....esto es peor que octubre...pero ya nadie se asusta pq es lo que hay...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Mar 2009)

crack dijo:


> Cerrados cortos a 7320!!!



Baja el stop pero no te cierres hombre, si está en caída vertical!!!! :


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Baja el stop pero no te cierres hombre, si está en caída vertical!!!! :











*Mírame a los ojos infiel... *


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

pues yo tambien los cierro...........y ya soy accionista del SAN y perdiendo


----------



## crack (2 Mar 2009)

dillei dijo:


> pronto, pronto...



¿Pronto? Los traigo desde casi 7600 

Aprovecharé si hay algún rebotillo para meterme de nuevo y si no, a cerrar la cuenta, como no lo vea clarito no quiero tentaciones (siempre corto, claro)...

Las plusvalías ya están en el bolsillo, tengo para comer chuletones hasta el verano


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Mar 2009)

un gato muerto...un gato negro

JARL, no puedoooooooooo


----------



## chollero (2 Mar 2009)

el estacazo que nos vamos a dar en españa va a ser de champions league, alguien duda que la burbuja inmobiliaria en españa, es mas gorda que la americana?, yo diria que es la mas gorda que existe, agarraos las calandras....


----------



## Jucari (2 Mar 2009)

Mas vale que los datos de USA hoy no sean malos..pq sino esto sera una debacle....supongo que por todos los medios obama los habra maquillado si o si...


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2009)

El Stoxx se ha quedado a 3 puntos de lo previsto, el S&P ya ha llegado a su objetivo, si hay un rebote del gato muerto ha de ser ahora o dentro de muy poco.

Para Twetter: Ya iba siendo hora de que apoyaras todo lo que dices con operaciones reales, felicidades por los resultados.


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

MI BROKER VE EL FUTURO:

CORPORACION MAPFRE,S.A. 1,54 -0,93 -37,65% 280634 1.54 1.55 119689 1,57 2,47 02 MAR 12:26 Compra 

BANCO POPULAR ESPANOL, S.A. 3,52 -2,03 -36,58% 79148 3.51 3.52 47545 3,65 5,55 02 MAR 12:25 Compra 

BANCO ESPANOL DE CREDITO, S.A. 5,35 -2,90 -35,15% 500 5.34 5.36 1285 5,50 8,25 02 MAR 12:21 Compra 

GAS NATURAL SDG, S.A. 13,51 -6,95 -33,97% 5307 13.5 13.51 30 14,10 20,46 02 MAR 12:26 Compra 

BANCO DE SABADELL, S.A. 3,09 -1,52 -32,97% 36132 3.07 3.08 12456 3,21 4,61 02 MAR 12:24 Compra 

BANCO BILBAO VIZCAYA ARGENTARIA S.A. 5,34 -2,18 -28,99% 16065 5.34 5.35 17011 5,59 7,52 02 MAR 12:26 Compra 

GESTEVISION TELECINCO S.A. 5,45 -2,22 -28,94% 755 5.44 5.46 1436 5,55 7,67 02 MAR 12:18 Compra 

BANCO SANTANDER CENTRAL HISPANO, S.A. 4,53 -1,55 -25,49% 130672 4.52 4.53 195899 4,72 6,08 02 MAR 12:26


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

saludos, azkunaveteatomarporculo estuvo hoy aqui


----------



## crack (2 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Baja el stop pero no te cierres hombre, si está en caída vertical!!!! :



Es que me conozco, los stops se me dan mal y acabo con mal sabor de boca porque acaba rebotando demasiado... prefiero cerrar, que ya he ganado una pasta.

Si vuelve a 7400 los abro de nuevo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Mar 2009)

crack dijo:


> ¿Pronto? Los traigo desde casi 7600
> 
> Aprovecharé si hay algún rebotillo para meterme de nuevo y si no, a cerrar la cuenta, como no lo vea clarito no quiero tentaciones (siempre corto, claro)...
> 
> Las plusvalías ya están en el bolsillo, tengo para comer chuletones hasta el verano



Yo también me he cerrado, enhorabuena...  y cuida el colesterol... :

PD: Cuidado que no abra unos largos...


----------



## rosonero (2 Mar 2009)

¡¡¡ Y yo voy, y me abro una cuenta en Ahorro Corporación para empezar a hacer mis pinitos en bolsa!!!
Espero que tarden unas semanas o meses en devolverme los contratos firmados y la cuenta para traspasar la pasta porque me parece que voy a esperar un poquito para empezar el entrenmiento


----------



## Burbujeador (2 Mar 2009)

AIG 



Da pérdidas de -22,95$, muchísimo peor que los -0,38$ esperados.

Una accion que vale 0.43 y da perdidas cercanas a 23, esta empresa no es que este quebrada esta hiperquebrada.


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

Burbujeador dijo:


> AIG
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AIG perdió 61.660 millones de dólares en el cuarto trimestre, más de lo esperado 
http://www.eleconomista.es/flash/no...-el-cuarto-trimestre-mas-de-lo-esperado-.html





¿Quien se mete...? ahora o nunca... vamos a despegar... :

















Saludos


----------



## aterriza como puedas (2 Mar 2009)

Hace mucho que no perdemos 1000 puntos en un solo día y lo echo de menos. ¿Creéis que puede obrarse el milagro hoy mismo?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Mar 2009)

Mulder, cuando crees que cerraremos el gap del Ibex?, Lo tenemos altísimo!!!! hasta los 7620, creo...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2009)

Burbujeador dijo:


> AIG
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hay que tener en cuenta que las acciones de una empresa no representan el 100% del capital de la empresa, a veces ni siquiera el 25%, así que esto no quiere decir quiebra (en principio), habría que ver el resto de números.


----------



## Jucari (2 Mar 2009)

Burbujeador dijo:


> AIG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da igual....siempre queda papa estado para ingresar unos milloncejos de nada...para que los trabajadores puedan ir en semana santa a Riviera maya a una reunión de negocios...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Mar 2009)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> Hace mucho que no perdemos 1000 puntos en un solo día y lo echo de menos. ¿Creéis que puede obrarse el milagro hoy mismo?



Yo lo veo prácticamente imposible...

PD: Triple suelo en IBEX y S&P intradiarios...


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

2.780.773 4,50 vaya posi de compra ejecutada en el san


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder, cuando crees que cerraremos el gap del Ibex?, Lo tenemos altísimo!!!! hasta los 7620, creo...
> 
> Saludos...




El del Ibex no se si lo cerraremos, ni siquiera estoy seguro de que cerremos el del Stoxx o el del S&P. De todas formas si hay cierre tocará esta misma tarde y el Ibex no creo que llegue a tiempo


----------



## fros (2 Mar 2009)

Ñores y ñoras, el Santander pierde más de un 8%. 4.50 y sigue bajando. ::

Esto es el totum revolutum o marica el último. El que no salga ahora de la piscina quedará frito. 

Más de uno va a perder los nervios... :

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UavdzWrIfZc&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UavdzWrIfZc&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 2.780.773 4,50 vaya posi de compra ejecutada en el san





Te metes a promediar o qué... :


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

porra.....


cuantos incredulos que antes veian el SAN a 6, decian "compra compra" ahora empiezan a creer en el 3,5%?? lease, el ibex un 20% abajo... como el SAN

azku no porque entonces tambien lo creia


pacojones, no te olvides hoy de actiualizar las caidas de bancos


----------



## sephon (2 Mar 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Mas vale que los datos de USA hoy no sean malos..pq sino esto sera una debacle....supongo que por todos los medios obama los habra maquillado si o si...



Pues no seria la primera vez que el Ibex rebota mientras en el otro lado del charco se suceden malos resultados. Estan locos estos bolseros.


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Ya tengo a 4,55€ estoy esperando el rebotón!


----------



## Burbujeador (2 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que las acciones de una empresa no representan el 100% del capital de la empresa, a veces ni siquiera el 25%, así que esto no quiere decir quiebra (en principio), habría que ver el resto de números.



Mulder esta gente pide dia si y dia también dinero al departamento del tesoro ya llevan 4 intentos de rescate, estaban quebrados antes de estos datos.

Y creeme AIG esta hiperquebrado.


----------



## brickworld (2 Mar 2009)

Joerr el futuro sp500 en 716 y yo pensando en meterme en cintra 

Ten fuerzas!!! que la tentacion no te pueda


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya tengo a 4,55€ estoy esperando el rebotón!





ya, ya... pero carga más la cartera antes de que salte el gato... :


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2009)

Burbujeador dijo:


> Mulder esta gente pide dia si y dia también dinero al departamento del tesoro ya llevan 4 intentos de rescate, estaban quebrados antes de estos datos.
> 
> Y creeme AIG esta hiperquebrado.




La verdad es que de eso estoy bastante seguro, pero deducir eso del resultado por acción sin más es lo que no me parece correcto


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

No amigo, el san me ha dado plusvalías a primera hora... no hay que ser codicioso en exceso. XD 

Mejor otro día.


----------



## elfin (2 Mar 2009)

que esta pasando hoy? 


SAN -7,55%
POPULAR -6,51%
BBVA -7,60%

::


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

Futuros del dow por debajo de los 6900... :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Futuros del dow por debajo de los 6900... :



S&P 712... hoy es el día... :

Saludos...


----------



## rosonero (2 Mar 2009)

fros dijo:


> Ñores y ñoras, el Santander pierde más de un 8%. 4.50 y sigue bajando. ::
> 
> Esto es el totum revolutum o marica el último. El que no salga ahora de la piscina quedará frito.
> 
> Más de uno va a perder los nervios... :



Durante semanas tuvo una cotización similar a ING, creo que el SAN quiere recuperar el terreno perdido  . Aunque lo va a tener difícil por que ING anda ya hoy perdiendo el 9%


----------



## brickworld (2 Mar 2009)

Ayudadmeeeeeee madre deu GAS NATURAL con 13,45, los banquitos a precio de coca cola

gimmi two gimmi two :


----------



## aterriza como puedas (2 Mar 2009)

elfin dijo:


> que esta pasando hoy?
> 
> 
> SAN -7,55%
> ...



El que ha salido a decir que el emperador va desnudo que de un paso al frente...


----------



## fros (2 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya tengo a 4,55€ estoy esperando el rebotón!



Alegoría de lo que hará el Santander en estos próximos meses...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H18sVth4eYw&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H18sVth4eYw&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Conque veais 10 segundos ya vale. Es todo lo mismo.


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

elfin dijo:


> que esta pasando hoy?
> 
> 
> SAN -7,55%
> ...




Los bancos estan gastando sacos de éstos para hacer trincheras... :










El corralito se acerca... :



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (2 Mar 2009)

pues yo no veo SAN en 3,5, al menos en los próximos meses
esto tiene que rebotar. hay que bajar un 5% más y explosión hacia arriba que dure hasta verano.
en el 29 también hubo un descansito de este tipo antes de seguir bajando, no quiero decir que no sigamos bajistas, pero en la subida puede que traspasemos la directriz principal bajista y todo.

y además si este escenario se produce hay muchas papeletas de que sea esta semana

me importa un pimiento porque estoy fuerísima, pero yo es lo que veo razonable

edit: REP a 11,81. le espero en 11,24


----------



## elfin (2 Mar 2009)

El POPULAR a 3,53€ hace 2 años llegaron a 15€ 

-76,4%


----------



## Jucari (2 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> pues yo no veo SAN en 3,5, al menos en los próximos meses
> esto tiene que rebotar. hay que bajar un 5% más y explosión hacia arriba que dure hasta verano.
> en el 29 también hubo un descansito de este tipo antes de seguir bajando, no quiero decir que no sigamos bajistas, pero en la subida puede que traspasemos la directriz principal bajista y todo.
> 
> me importa un pimiento porque estoy fuerísima, pero yo es lo que veo razonable



Estoy muy de acuerdo con tu visión chamaleon....despues de la caida fuerte en este mes...creo que viviremos otra época lateral-alcista como desde diciembre...luego ya se vera...


----------



## brickworld (2 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> pues yo no veo SAN en 3,5, al menos en los próximos meses
> esto tiene que rebotar. hay que bajar un 5% más y explosión hacia arriba que dure hasta verano.
> en el 29 también hubo un descansito de este tipo antes de seguir bajando, no quiero decir que no sigamos bajistas, pero en la subida puede que traspasemos la directriz principal bajista y todo.
> 
> me importa un pimiento porque estoy fuerísima, pero yo es lo que veo razonable



Esta claro que los hedge iran a buscar otra vez posiciones para cortos, pero es que la mierda rebote que hemos tenido anteriormetne no augura nada bueno para el gato muerto que nos viene encima, que esto rebota clar que si, pero cuando y nos dara lo suficietne para un bocata :


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

joer, no digo los 3,5 HOY, pero este año si


----------



## Neumann (2 Mar 2009)

Todos juntos, tarareen conmigo, se va el caiman, se va el caiman, se va por la barranquilla.......


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2009)

Creo que hoy más de uno entenderá porque ahora solo entro en el mercado con cortos.

Lástima que me estoy perdiendo este desplome y lo tenía más que previsto, pero el viernes estaba demasiado jodido para estar mirando el mercado y/o tomar decisiones de entrada 

Pero bueno, ya estoy bueno otra vez y ando con el arma cargada a la espera del momento crucial, que aun queda mucho camino por recorrer


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

san 4,50, ala, venga, ya falta menos


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

por cierto, donde esta yendo la pasta hoy?

o el volumen es escaso?


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Tienes un lag del copón... mi SAN AHORA A 4,58e


----------



## Starkiller (2 Mar 2009)

Futuros del S&P a 715... Ya no estamos de copas con el abismo... nos hemos ido a la cama con él.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

ehhh..

no he entrado en los 2 naranjas...


miraba invertia.... bueno majos, les dejo, me voy a por un cheque..


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por cierto, donde esta yendo la pasta hoy?
> 
> o el volumen es escaso?




Sobre todo a los bonos, aunque el volumen es algo bajo, aquí un gráfico intradía del futuro del bund:

Eurex - Fixed Income Derivatives


----------



## japiluser (2 Mar 2009)

*+pases*



aterriza como puedas dijo:


> El que ha salido a decir que el emperador va desnudo que de un paso al frente...



La pregunta adecuada es ¿qué pasará mañana?


----------



## aterriza como puedas (2 Mar 2009)

¿Alguien quiere saber porqué Mediamarkt ha abierto hoy a las 06:00 y descuenta el IVA?



Cárpatos dijo:


> 12:58:35 h. *Semiconductores*
> 
> En enero descendieron las ventas un -29% en todos los tipos, incluyendo los ordenadores y móviles.



Empezamos a vivir como lo que somos y a darle un uso más razonable a las cosas.


----------



## Touareg (2 Mar 2009)

aterriza como puedas dijo:


> El que ha salido a decir que el emperador va desnudo que de un paso al frente...



Aquí estamos:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2HsV2gSV9ro&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2HsV2gSV9ro&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## japiluser (2 Mar 2009)

*+dichos*



azkunaveteya dijo:


> joer, no digo los 3,5 HOY, pero este año si



Aún no ha acabado el día, todavía !


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

No descuenta el IVA, lo que ocurre es que es psicologico el efecto IVA,,, es un descuento del 16% sobre el PVP ... que por cierto no es nada competitivo.

Hoy me pasaré a comprar algún HD de 2TB .... veo SAN a 4,80€ al cierre!


----------



## spheratu (2 Mar 2009)

A mi la que me tiene mosqueado es IBR,lejisimos de los minimos del año pasado...O bien es realmente fuerte,o le van a meter un hostiazo que va a dejar empapelada a media ejpaña inversora....


----------



## Tuerto (2 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No descuenta el IVA, lo que ocurre es que es psicologico el efecto IVA,,, es un descuento del 16% sobre el PVP ... que por cierto no es nada competitivo.
> 
> Hoy me pasaré a comprar algún HD de 2TB .... veo SAN a 4,80€ al cierre!



No es un descuento del 16% sobre el PVP, si no sobre la base del iva que es menos. (aprox. 14% sobre el PVP).

Saludos.

PD. si no lo ves claro, mira cuanto es un 16% de 116 euros.


----------



## japiluser (2 Mar 2009)

*+vistas*

Pues yo al santander lo veo a 3,00 leuros antes de fin de mes !
¡hay que ver loque dan de si unas gafas graduadas!


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Mapfre Vida ha lanzado un nuevo fondo de inversión garantizado a cuatro años, cuya rentabilidad está vinculada a la evolución de BBVA, E.ON, France Telecom y Total y se extiende hasta el 2 de abril de 2013, fecha en la que el partícipe recibirá toda su inversión inicial.


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2009)

El valiente que quiera hacer un largo intradía que se me meta ahora que es buen momento, el recorrido será largo a tenor de la volatilidad tan alta que tenemos pero hay que echarle muchos:


----------



## Hagen (2 Mar 2009)

Pues no sere yo.............. a esperar...... a ponerse cortos, que vamos de cabeza al infierno!!!


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Opsss. me ha dado por comprobar la cot de SOLARIA.... a 1,63€ vaya!!!!


----------



## Burbujeador (2 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Opsss. me ha dado por comprobar la cot de SOLARIA.... a 1,63€ vaya!!!!



Algún sindrome masoquita  no curado para entrar siempre largo.


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Lo normal....


----------



## chameleon (2 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Opsss. me ha dado por comprobar la cot de SOLARIA.... a 1,63€ vaya!!!!



ya... no ha rebotado 
puede que sea buena idea meter unos eurillos, por si tiene un rebotón, supongo que querrá pasar los 2 eur. pero todavía no...


----------



## Ziberan (2 Mar 2009)

Hoy pasa algo raro, no funcionan ni bolsamanía ni intereconomía.


----------



## crack (2 Mar 2009)

Creo que están saltando por las ventanas...


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Fuera de nuevo de SAN 4,58€ me gusta un valor con liquidez.. se venden solas!


----------



## Starkiller (2 Mar 2009)

A los que siempre preguntan donde esta la pasta:



carpatos dijo:


> BME	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> Reconoce bajada interanual del volumen negociado en la bolsa de nada menos que el 45,5 % en febrero. El inversor final se ha dado a la fuga en gran número.


----------



## chollero (2 Mar 2009)

hoy segun se está desarrollando la sesion el ibex cierra en minimos del dia, hoy cerramos en 7200


----------



## Ziberan (2 Mar 2009)

El Standard & Poor's 500, y las bolsas, penden de un hilo

Publicado el 27-02-2009 , por Expansión.com

El soporte de los 740 puntos en el S&P 500 se ha convertido casi en una obsesión entre los analistas bursátiles. Esta referencia sirvió de barrera en los mínimos del pasado año, y hasta en tres ocasiones frenó el descalabro de 2002. Ahora el margen se ha agotado, y su rotura hace saltar todas las alertas en el análisis técnico.

Como si de una cifra mágica se tratara, la expectación en los medios internacionales, y sobre todo estadounidenses, ha ido creciendo de manera incesante en los últimos tiempos alrededor de los 740 puntos del índice S&P 500.

Para justificar esta visión casi trascendental, los analistas técnicos destacan que este nivel sirvió de colchón hasta en tres ocasiones distintas en el ciclo bajista que tocó suelo en el año 2002.

Seis años después, el nuevo ciclo bajista tocó mínimos el pasado mes de noviembre, al borde también de esta referencia de los 740 puntos. Tres meses más tarde Wall Street vuelve a las andadas. El reciente acelerón en las bajadas ha llevado esta misma semana al S&P 500 a zona de mínimos desde 1997. El pasado viernes, el soporte resistió durante una buena parte de la sesión, pero sucumbió al cierre, al bajar hasta los 735,09 puntos.

Este soporte psicológico extrema las visiones de los expertos sobre la evolución ya no sólo del S&P 500, sino del conjunto de las bolsas. Los más optimistas se han encargado de difundir que la 'salvación' otra vez de los 740 puntos podría suponer toda una "victoria". Prácticamente supondría fijar el suelo, o al menos un suelo, al actual desplome bursátil.

Los más pesimistas dibujan un panorama casi desolador una vez roto este colchón. Consideran que el S&P 500 (y por extensión el conjunto de las bolsas) entran en una zona sin soportes claros. En ese caso, algunos analistas despejan el terreno para caídas hasta los 600 puntos.

La estadística aflora un rebote en ciernes

En un desplome bursátil como el actual, el análisis técnico puede invitar también a la esperanza recurriendo a la estadística, y a la serie histórica.

La historia 'moderna' del índice S&P 500 cuenta sólo con otros tres antecedentes en los que las caídas de este índice han superado el 20% respecto a la media de las últimas 40 semanas.

De acuerdo con los datos de Bloomberg, en dos de estas tres ocasiones, en el tercer trimestre de 2002 y en diciembre de 1987, este descalabro fue el origen de un rally alcista multinanual. En la tercera, el septiembre de 2001, las bolsas iniciaron un rebote que resultó efímero, de apenas tres meses.


----------



## chameleon (2 Mar 2009)

hoy el ibex va a tocar los 7250
a ver si SAN se ponen a tiro y cojo unas poquillas


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

-5,00% en IBEX?

Chameleon... no puedes resistirte al poder!!!


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Tonuel.... Vas a comer arroz HOY???? !

Acc sos cuetara sa	mercado continuo	es0110047919	6,23	eur	-1,77	*-22,125%* 02/03/2009	13:59


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> -5,00% en IBEX?
> 
> Chameleon... no puedes resistirte al poder!!!




Macho, ahora 3 céntimos de plusvalias... con eso no te llega ni para un blanco y negro... 




donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel.... Vas a comer arroz HOY???? !




Seguramente... creo que hoy comemos en el chino... :




Saludos


----------



## luarca84 (2 Mar 2009)

¿Por qué el BBVA pierde el 8%?


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Ya, pero con las acciones de las "TITAS" son muchos centimos XD


----------



## Amon_Ra (2 Mar 2009)

Se ruega a los seguidores de Ibex 35 S&P500 y demas un minuto de silencio y acompañen en estos momentos a todos sus familiares.
Cerca de ti señor.
<object width="353" height="132"><embed src="http://www.goear.com/files/external.swf?file=e5b697f" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" quality="high" width="353" height="132"></embed></object>


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Las agencias vendedoras "las de toda la vida" están aguardando a USA, no quieren malgastar munición.... SAN a menos de 4,50€ coming soon!


----------



## ravalero1 (2 Mar 2009)

¿Veremos SAN a 3.xx? Yo voto que sí.

Madre mía cuantas alegrías me han dado los dos grandes bancos en estos meses. Y pensar que una amable directora del SAN me llamó "a hurtadillas" a venderme SAN a 10.00€ no hace tanto...

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

luarca84 dijo:


> ¿Por qué el BBVA pierde el 8%?






:





Saludos


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

BBVA se va -10,00% como nos veamos de nuevo en -4,xx%


----------



## Don Vito (2 Mar 2009)

Yo lo que echo de menos es un día rosa, como hace aproximadamente un año. Fue bastante curioso tener varias páginas del foro abiertas, todas echando humo y otras páginas de diarios económicos! ¿Para cuando un nuevo *Pink Day*?


----------



## luarca84 (2 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es por las elecciones Vascas?


----------



## Amon_Ra (2 Mar 2009)

Que agusto se queda uno cuando se atreven a llamarle loco hace pocos dias .
Cuando la euforia de compra de Santander a 6,80 como un gran negocio y tan ufano y alegre te lo cuenta y eres el unico que se atreve a decirle , queda caer al menos un 40% mas.
Se que sere recordado y tendre siempre un hueco en su corazon.

saludos.


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Viendo las POSIS DEL BBVA... no pinta nada bien!

116.682 5,30
153.771 5,29
99.058 5,28
113.908 5,27
*134.106 5,26*


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

aqui ya esta todo el pescado vendido y bien vendido,nos toca esperar a los gringos locos ,esto ya solo puede salvarlo la mano de dios que ultimamente anda desaparecida...yo me encomiendo a ella......esta noche va a ser de lo mas entretenida y encima no tengo que ir al trabajo....yujuuuuuuu... me he surtido de palomitas y una botella de chivas(podria ser la ultima)

suerte a todos


----------



## Skizored (2 Mar 2009)

Sin comentarios:

IBEX 35:


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

bbva a 5,28€ de nuevo..... hoy lo vemos en 5,19


----------



## Jucari (2 Mar 2009)

Skizored dijo:


> Sin comentarios:
> 
> IBEX 35:



Parecen las montañas de Montserrat....


----------



## Jucari (2 Mar 2009)

Usa datos...

Los ingresos suben un 0.4 %, muy dato mucho mejor que el descenso del 0.2 % previsto. En diciembre han bajado un 0.2 %. En el caso de los gastos suben un 0.6 %, frente al descenso del 1.0 % en diciembre. El mercado esperaba un dato menor en enero, con una subida prevista del 0.4 %.

La tasa de ahorro repunta con fuerza hasta niveles del 5.0 % frente al 3.9 % anterior

Por lo que respecta a precios, el deflactor del consumo privado sube un 0.2 %, frente al descenso del 0.5 % previo. La inflación subyacente es de 0.1 % sobre el mes anterior, tras un crecimiento plano anterior. El mercado no esperaba cambios.

En tasa anual la inflación se modera hasta un 0.7 % desde el 0.8 % anterior, con la subyacente en niveles del 1.6 % desde 1.7 % en diciembre


----------



## Lupo (2 Mar 2009)

La página de bolsamanía no me va, alguna otra página buena por ahí, porfa????


----------



## luisfernando (2 Mar 2009)

jajaja hoy el Dow llegara a los 6700, y bajando hasta menos de 4000, os lo adverti, ya empezo el ciclo de verdad, y ahora saldra mulder o cualquier otro diciendo que si no me demuestras tus datos...etc. pues nada, quien tenga oidos que oiga.
El ibex me importa un comino, porque dependemos totalmente del Dow por mucho que se crean esta gente.

ahora mismo el ibex -3,44%
el Stoxx -4,04%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Mar 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> jajaja hoy el Dow llegara a los 6700, y bajando hasta menos de 4000, os lo adverti, ya empezo el ciclo de verdad, y ahora saldra mulder o cualquier otro diciendo que si no me demuestras tus datos...etc. pues nada, quien tenga oidos que oiga.
> El ibex me importa un comino, porque dependemos totalmente del Dow por mucho que se crean esta gente.
> 
> ahora mismo el ibex -3,44%
> el Stoxx -4,04%



El dow no bajará de una tacada hasta los 4000, cuando llegue a los 6500 rebotará muy fuerte, te aconsejo en ese momento ponerle largo. 

Saludos...

Por cierto, no nos vengas ahora de pitoniso que hace más de un año que pronosticábamos aquí la debacle.
Por cierto2, si tan claro lo ves, ponte corto en índices o acciones y te forraras...


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Mar 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> jajaja hoy el Dow llegara a los 6700, y bajando hasta menos de 4000, os lo adverti, ya empezo el ciclo de verdad, y ahora saldra mulder o cualquier otro diciendo que si no me demuestras tus datos...etc. pues nada, quien tenga oidos que oiga.
> El ibex me importa un comino, porque dependemos totalmente del Dow por mucho que se crean esta gente.
> 
> ahora mismo el ibex -3,44%
> el Stoxx -4,04%



Toma un gallifante, que te lo has ganado.


----------



## luisfernando (2 Mar 2009)

jajaja no hombre, no va ha bajar del tiron a los 4000 puntos, como bien dices ira rebotando.
pero no voy de pitoniso, solo soy mas pesimista en este sentido

apostais por el 6000 yo por el 4000 jaja

dara algo a GM obama?.....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Llevaba tiempo queriendo analizar el IBEX a medio y largo plazo, y hoy me he puesto, a ver el año que viene que tamaño de owned me como...
> 
> En fin, medio plazo IBEX35 6360, largo plazo 3370, punto arriba punto abajo...





luisfernando dijo:


> jajaja no hombre, no va ha bajar del tiron a los 4000 puntos, como bien dices ira rebotando.
> pero no voy de pitoniso, solo soy mas pesimista en este sentido
> 
> apostais por el 6000 yo por el 4000 jaja
> ...



Como ves yo soy más pesimista que tú...


----------



## Jucari (2 Mar 2009)

Va...la apertura tampoco ha sido tan mala....
Dow 6938.44 -124.49 -1.76%
Nasdaq	1,356.63	-21.21	-1.54%
S&P 500	719.68	-15.41	-2.10%


----------



## luisfernando (2 Mar 2009)

jajaja pues si que va a llegar hasta ahí, incluso mas amigo. 
esta crisis provocada para acabar con la clase media tiene un proposito, destruir la demanda y lo conseguiran, como?? dejando quebrar primero a GM...


----------



## Jucari (2 Mar 2009)

Dow

Abre perdiendo los 7.000 puntos, en mínimos de octubre de 1997...la década perdida...


----------



## Bayne (2 Mar 2009)

El Ibex va a la caza del Dow, ¿Cuándo le alcanzará?


----------



## chameleon (2 Mar 2009)

repsol 11,97, juega con la resistencia, tiene que desplomarse ahora o se va a disparar...

el ibex tiene más margen


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Mar 2009)

Posible formación de un HCHinvertido en el S&P500?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

yo abro largos en 7380..stop ajustadito ajustadito


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> jajaja hoy el Dow llegara a los 6700, y bajando hasta menos de 4000, os lo adverti, ya empezo el ciclo de verdad, y ahora saldra mulder o cualquier otro diciendo que si no me demuestras tus datos...etc. pues nada, quien tenga oidos que oiga.
> El ibex me importa un comino, porque dependemos totalmente del Dow por mucho que se crean esta gente.
> 
> ahora mismo el ibex -3,44%
> el Stoxx -4,04%




Bien, ya tenemos un dato para hoy de parte de un apocalíptico de los mercados, así que el Dow acaba hoy en 6700 ¿eh, pájaro? 

Creo que hoy más de uno se llevará una sorpresa al final de la sesión.

edito: Apúntame al carro de los apocalípticos con fecha de caducidad: S&P en 576 dentro de 2 semanas.


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> jajaja hoy el Dow llegara a los 6700, y bajando hasta menos de 4000, *os lo adverti... *








*Cómprate un amigo...* :o


----------



## dillei (2 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que hoy más de uno se llevará una sorpresa al final de la sesión.



Si, el ibex acabará en mínimos cayendo más de un 4% 

.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

amos a rellenar ese puñetero gap........empujarrrrrrrrrr


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> yo abro largos en 7380..stop ajustadito ajustadito



Yo he abierto largos sobre el S&P500, objetivo 733...

Saludos... y suerte


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2009)

dillei dijo:


> Si, el ibex acabará en mínimos cayendo más de un 4%




Efectivamente, hoy más de uno va a llevarse una sorpresa.


----------



## chameleon (2 Mar 2009)

una de dos, o es una maniobra para pillar gacelas o tenemos rebote


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> una de dos, o es una maniobra para pillar gacelas o tenemos rebote




Es un rebote técnico nada más, pero hemos bajado tanto esta mañana que va a durar lo suyo, mañana es muy probable que volvamos a bajar de nuevo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)




----------



## luisfernando (2 Mar 2009)

ya tengo mi amigo que me da la información necesaria jajaja

pues ahora el ibex a -2.89%, mulder, eres un especulador, destapate ya!


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo he abierto largos sobre el S&P500, objetivo 733...
> 
> Saludos... y suerte




Puedes salirte tranquilamente en 735, porque el gap está en 734.25 y siempre ha de pasarlo por un pequeño pico.


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> ya tengo mi amigo que me da la información necesaria jajaja
> 
> pues ahora el ibex a -2.89%, mulder, eres un especulador, destapate ya!




¿que soy un especulador? bien, nunca lo he negado ¿y qué? 

La bolsa se inventó para eso.


----------



## Hagen (2 Mar 2009)

Si observais el gráfico diario de 3 meses del eurostoxx, se puede ver el canal bajista, ahora estamos en la parte baja del canal, por lo que podriamos rebotar hasta la parte alta del canal. Siempre dentro de la tendencia bajista.


----------



## luisfernando (2 Mar 2009)

jajaja, bien, me ire a dormir y haber que tal anda esto cuando despierte, tal vez esten en verde


----------



## chameleon (2 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es un rebote técnico nada más, pero hemos bajado tanto esta mañana que va a durar lo suyo, mañana es muy probable que volvamos a bajar de nuevo.



es verdad, ya chocan y caen 

Edit: por cierto, no no veo gap que cerrar. el gap a la baja de hoy cierra el de subida hace dos sesiones. sólo queda bajar...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

jajajaja como termine en verde(ni de coña) me voy de fiesta y no vuelvo hasta el jueves


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Mar 2009)

Buenas tardes 
Quiero sangre
Trabajando esta mañana no he podido entrar en el mercado
Ahora no es buen momento.Parece estar meditando si sube o baja

Esperando acontecimientos.Pero con el broker en otra pestaña del navegador!!


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> es verdad, ya chocan y caen
> 
> Edit: por cierto, no no veo gap que cerrar. el gap a la baja de hoy cierra el de subida hace dos sesiones. sólo queda bajar...




El del diario del S&P se cierra siempre, es rarísimo que no se cierre el mismo día y en esos casos tan extraños se cierra al día siguiente.

edito: He de sacar una estadística de eso, aunque a ojímetro eso nunca lo he visto fallar.


----------



## crack (2 Mar 2009)

Acabo de abrir unos cortos en 7410, a ver qué tal ...


----------



## Jucari (2 Mar 2009)

Los gastos de construcción en EEUU quedan en bajada de 3,3 % mucho peor de lo esperado. Hay que tomar nota de que estamos hablando de la peor cifra desde junio de 2004.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

EEUU: el ISM manufacturero mejora inesperadamente en febrero 
16:01

El índice ISM de gerentes de compra del sector manufacturero subió en febrero en Estados Unidos hasta los 35,8 puntos desde los 35,6 del mes anterior.

El dato es mejor de lo esperado, ya que los analistas consultados por Bloomberg habían previsto una lectura de 33,8 enteros.

Una lectura por debajo de 50 puntos muestra contracción de la actividad.


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Mar 2009)

DJI perdido 6900 un momentito

Momento psicológico


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

IBERDROLA va a por el minimo del 2008,, ahora 4,92€


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

ole por ella...cierro largos....camino del guano


----------



## chameleon (2 Mar 2009)

IBR 3,07
creo que tenéis razon, ese valor se va a dar la gran oxtia un día de estos
es un futuro cepsa


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

IBR ha tocado esta mañana los 3,03€ la manejan muy bien... desde enero no visita los 2,86€


----------



## dillei (2 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Efectivamente, hoy más de uno va a llevarse una sorpresa.



A ver ese sorpresóoooooon


----------



## chameleon (2 Mar 2009)

será fácil que pase del canalillo de abajo al de arriba, pero creo que no aguantará mucho y acabará por debajo de 715


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Mar 2009)

Ibex ha hecho subida en arco.Se puede agotar en cualquier momento.


----------



## Kujire (2 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El del diario del S&P se cierra siempre, es rarísimo que no se cierre el mismo día y en esos casos tan extraños se cierra al día siguiente.
> 
> edito: He de sacar una estadística de eso, aunque a ojímetro eso nunca lo he visto fallar.



Hola Mulder, ...he visto que el pasado viernes con respecto al jueves no se cerró no? 752-750? ... es mera curiosidad


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola Mulder, ...he visto que el pasado viernes con respecto al jueves no se cerró no? 752-750? ... es mera curiosidad




Si que se cerró, lo que ocurre con el futuro del S&P es que al estar 24 horas abierto (menos 1 hora a medianoche creo, para consolidar o algo así) su gap se suele coger con el valor que tiene alrededor de las 22:10 o 22:15 o 22:30 (hora de España).

Esto se puede comprobar, por ejemplo, en el Yahoo Finance:

^GSPC: Summary for S&P 500 INDEX,RTH - Yahoo! Finance

Fíjate donde dice "Prev. Close":

Prev Close:	720.60

Sin embargo, la cotización de ahora es:

Index Value:	719.16

Y se supone que ha perdido:

Change:	Down -15.93 (-2.17%)

Sin embago, 719.16 + 15.93 = *735.09*

Que no coincide en absoluto con el 'Prev. Close'.


pd: Me gustaba más la del otro avatar, pero esta no está mal


----------



## wsleone (2 Mar 2009)

Kujire no serás tú la del avatar no?


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2009)

dillei dijo:


> A ver ese sorpresóoooooon




Es ud. un hereje y un hombre de poca fé, arderá en las llamas del averno por ser infiel


----------



## chameleon (2 Mar 2009)

si toca 716,5 me pongo largo un ratillo


----------



## wsleone (2 Mar 2009)

SOS Cuétara *-32%* :


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

diras mas bien...S.O.S cué´tara


----------



## Starkiller (2 Mar 2009)

717 el S&P... continuamos rompiendo nuevos límites...



wsleone dijo:


> SOS Cuétara *-32%* :



Vaya galleta se ha metido!

(Si. es pésimo. Lo se).


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Es verdad q es por lo del CHAVES?


----------



## wsleone (2 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Es verdad q es por lo del CHAVES?




nada ......


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Descarga en el IBEX...


----------



## Jucari (2 Mar 2009)

S&P 715....llego la hora del rebote...


----------



## Lupo (2 Mar 2009)

IBEX -3,40
Esto huele ya maal
edito.... -3,69


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Mar 2009)

Abierta posición corta sobre Ibex put 8100 Spot 7333

Pooodeeemoooos!!


----------



## dillei (2 Mar 2009)

cerramos en mínimos sin salvación 

:


----------



## Jucari (2 Mar 2009)

Dow..por debajo los 6900..otra vez....veremos si aguanta por debajo o por arriba...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

han llegado las rebajas!


----------



## dillei (2 Mar 2009)

La capa de guano quedó lejos


----------



## Jucari (2 Mar 2009)

Carpatos

El crudo está bajando un -8,35% a 41,02$. Como vuelva a perforar los 40$ a la baja nos podemos meter en un lío serio.


----------



## twetter (2 Mar 2009)

en 7 minutos, osea a las 17:00 empieza la fiesta


----------



## wsleone (2 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> han llegado las rebajas!




sí, pero todos mirando el escaparate


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Mar 2009)

Joer, hoy sí que ha habido guanazo...


----------



## chameleon (2 Mar 2009)

largo en rep 11,82

a ver que pasa la última media hora


----------



## Jucari (2 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> largo en rep 11,82
> 
> a ver que pasa la última media hora



Que DIOS te acompañe...hermano...


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> A los que siempre preguntan donde esta la pasta:



pero si cae un 45%, y es bajista... andestá la pasta¿


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

iberdrola 4,87 ....dos centimos menos y ya es mia...........ven..bonita ven

ven con papá


----------



## dillei (2 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> iberdrola 4,87 ....dos centimos menos y ya es mia...........ven..bonita ven



Esa jugada también es de las que me gusta.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

Iberdrola esperadla en 4,60, pero segun mi señor padre, volverá a los 40 duros...


----------



## Jucari (2 Mar 2009)

por dios que bajon....713.93...el S&P!!!!!!!!


----------



## jusepe (2 Mar 2009)

*Pregunta*

¿Porque el porrazo de hoy del BBVA???


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

han nombrado a pacojones consejero delegado


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2009)

jusepe dijo:


> ¿Porque el porrazo de hoy del BBVA???




La pregunta correcta es: ¿porque el porrazo general de hoy en todas las bolsas del mundo?


----------



## chameleon (2 Mar 2009)

nah

vendidas a mercado 11,80

el SP no ha rebotado, se ha comido el soporte...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

ya soy accionista...... lalalalaralala
madre mia vaya cartera me estoy haciendo,como esto no rebote pronto...me veo vendiendo la farola en el metro


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

hay que decirlo así, salvo milagro:


empieza la caida libre del SP


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

por cierto, 100% fuera, jiji


----------



## chollero (2 Mar 2009)

jusepe dijo:


> ¿Porque el porrazo de hoy del BBVA???



por que el atletic perdio en casa con el Sevilla


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> ya soy accionista...... lalalalaralala
> madre mia vaya cartera me estoy haciendo,como esto no rebote pronto...*me veo vendiendo la farola en el metro*




Tendrás que echar el currículum para que te dejen hacerlo hamijo... :


----------



## dillei (2 Mar 2009)

15 minutos de dolor... para los largos claro...


----------



## chameleon (2 Mar 2009)

seguro que el SP se recupera un poco esta tarde, hasta 722 o asi, pero ha perforado mínimos y acabará en guano


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

dillei dijo:


> 15 minutos de dolor... para los largos claro...




el dolor vendrá mañana... :


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

los 700 es un nivel demasiado psicologico como para que no baje hasta ellos, y luego a ver que pasa...


----------



## dillei (2 Mar 2009)

Esta semana perdemos los 7000 de ibex


----------



## Jucari (2 Mar 2009)

Pues los que dudaban hace un año..que los 6000/5000/4000..no eran posibles....ahora tendran que tragar....


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

*-4,03%* no esta mal


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Que aburrido está esto hoy... casí todos estamos fuera..


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

habla por ti hamijo...habla por ti


----------



## Jucari (2 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que aburrido está esto hoy... casí todos estamos fuera..



Aburrido....yo me lo estoy pasando pipa!!!!!!


----------



## dillei (2 Mar 2009)

Por ahora sólo puedo decir...

Cómo mola ver esto en liquidez


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

y por cierto, si los resultados de TEF, en el primer trimestre, no son buenos, apaga y vamonos en mayo


----------



## Starkiller (2 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pero si cae un 45%, y es bajista... andestá la pasta¿



En calcetines. O se ha esfumado, en quitas y quiebras.



donpepito dijo:


> Que aburrido está esto hoy... casí todos estamos fuera..



Me has recordado al día aquel que cayeron granizos del tamaño de nueces. Yo miraba por la ventana y pensaba: Que aburrida es la gente! No hay nadie paseando por la calle!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> y por cierto, si los resultados de TEF, en el primer trimestre, no son buenos, apaga y vamonos en mayo



yo con llegar a mayo ya me doy con un canto en los dientes


----------



## PIOJANO (2 Mar 2009)

Os hice caso, no me metí en la bolsa, pero me lo paso en grande con vosotros, sois la ostia


----------



## Condor (2 Mar 2009)

La verdad que los 7000 aburren, hay que aprender del DJI que ya está en dónde andaremos: 6000

Guapo ese euro metiéndole los pelos a la libra, y el dólar al euro, es que no hay como un trencito para divertirnos todos.


----------



## Jucari (2 Mar 2009)

Como cierra el IBEX???


----------



## crack (2 Mar 2009)

crack dijo:


> Acabo de abrir unos cortos en 7410, a ver qué tal ...



Fuera a 7325 

Joer, vaya día!!! Me lo voy a acabar por creer


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

fTSE 100 (Londres) F	3.635,84 -194,25 *-5,07% *02 MAR 17:09


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Mar 2009)

El DJI Hace canal convergente.Puede darse la vuelta.

Voy a estar preparado para ejectar por si las moscas


----------



## Condor (2 Mar 2009)

Con los rescates de AIG se está atentando contra los bosques, por aquello del papel


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

crack dijo:


> Fuera a 7325
> 
> Joer, vaya día!!! Me lo voy a acabar por creer








el premio al inversoh de hoy 
que aproveche!


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

-4,28% ibex


----------



## dillei (2 Mar 2009)

El ostión final

como mañana haya más esto ya es la polla


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2009)

dillei dijo:


> Por ahora sólo puedo decir...
> 
> Cómo mola ver esto en liquidez




Pues yo debo ser el único que se queja de ver todo esto desde fuera 

Yo quería estar corto desde el viernes y no pude, buaaaaa :'(


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

que moral, el que se ha currado la mesa esa! y el cisne de manzana!


----------



## yours3lf (2 Mar 2009)

Madre miaaaaa


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Hoy cerrarmos -4,91% mi apunte!


----------



## luisfernando (2 Mar 2009)

hombree,que ilusion me ha hecho levantarme y ver el -4 po ahi, jajaja
por cierto, mulder, ves ya el 6700 en el Dow??? yo si


----------



## Jucari (2 Mar 2009)

* US
* Europe
* Asia

Dow	6,861.66	-201.27	-2.85%
Chart for Dow
Nasdaq	1,344.91	-32.93	-2.39%
Chart for Nasdaq
S&P 500	711.83	-23.26	-3.16%


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que aburrido está esto hoy... casí todos estamos fuera..




A ver si cierra por debajo de 7250...


----------



## dillei (2 Mar 2009)

Rianse de Noviembre... esto es la debacle

:


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

-4,45% ibex


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Mar 2009)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!

Ahora que siga la fiesta y no me xodan mañana con un gap al alza!!

Sigamos con la party usera.


----------



## crack (2 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> el premio al inversoh de hoy
> que aproveche!



Gracias, gracias, pero ha sido vender y dar el pistoletazo de salida... 
vaya ostión al final... :

A ver si mañana rebota un poquillo y podemos hacer algo más


----------



## Ajoporro (2 Mar 2009)

Ese es mi Ibex cuando baja las cuestas...


----------



## Jucari (2 Mar 2009)

Esto de hoy esta a la altura de Octubre/Noviembre de 2008.....


----------



## INTRUDER (2 Mar 2009)

Veo que algunos se han apuntado a mi antiguo ticker de SAN 3.5 
Ya no esta tan lejos :


----------



## Neumann (2 Mar 2009)

Se va el caiman se va el caiman, se va por la barranquilla....................
pero no os preocupeis ya hemos tocado suelo..... ¿o no?


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

CAIDA LIBRE SP, repito...700 va pa al


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Como van a cocinar al SAN¿¿??

Lo dejan en 4,50€ clavado... ya veremos!


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> hombree,que ilusion me ha hecho levantarme y ver el -4 po ahi, jajaja
> por cierto, mulder, ves ya el 6700 en el Dow??? yo si




El Dow no lo miro mucho, lo mio es el S&P y el Stoxx:

S&P: 576
Stoxx: 1447

Aunque estos objetivos dependerán de como terminemos hoy.

edito: Hoy aun no hemos visto ni siquiera el 6800 en el Dow.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

CAIDA LIBRE SP, repito...700 va pa alla


----------



## luisfernando (2 Mar 2009)

ahora si que van a atacar Iran, :S


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Como van a cocinar al SAN¿¿??

Lo dejan en 4,50€ clavado... ya veremos!


----------



## dillei (2 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Como van a cocinar al SAN¿¿??
> 
> Lo dejan en 4,50€ clavado... ya veremos!



premio : ....


----------



## Pindik87 (2 Mar 2009)

Tonuel ya puedes certificar el descalabro.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

710, hemos retrocedido hasta antes de la ocupacion musulmana


----------



## Jucari (2 Mar 2009)

S&P...710.14 -3.39%...Al guano..


----------



## Jucari (2 Mar 2009)

Esto de hoy esta a la altura de Octubre/Noviembre de 2008...


----------



## belier (2 Mar 2009)

¿Donde se puede ver el SP al segundo, como IGMarkets?


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2009)

Kujire, acabo de recordar que este viernes pasado el S&P cerró gap durante la mañana europea y luego por la tarde intentó cerrarlo de nuevo pero no lo consiguió pero lo que ocurre es que ya no hacía falta.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

sera verdad? el % que está sobre valorado el SP? como dicen algunos?


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

sera verdad? el % que está sobre valorado el SP? como dicen algunos?


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

sera verdad? el % que está sobre valorado el SP? como dicen algunos?

ha tocado los 709 ya


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Mar 2009)

Por Dios que vo haga el clavo y se dé la vuelta...


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

sera verdad? el % que está sobre valorado el SP? como dicen algunos?

ha tocado los 709 ya


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Mar 2009)

Tambien ha caido burbuja.info ....


----------



## fandemir (2 Mar 2009)

........................


----------



## fandemir (2 Mar 2009)

hay alguien?


----------



## chameleon (2 Mar 2009)

cuantas cosas han pasado esta tarde eh?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

bueno pues parece que se nos ha bloqueado hoy el foro....
con lo emocionante que ha estado
futuro del eurostoxx 1860
Dj 6785
S&P 704
oro 925
petroleo 39.975
se han repartido hostias a troche y moche,eso si los bonos subiendo
mañana mas ....y mas abajo

saludos


tonuel certifica..por dios..que como se te acumulen de un dia para otro vas a tener que hacer nuevos sellos


----------



## Misterio (2 Mar 2009)

Bueno hemos vuelto tarde pero hemos vuelto para certificar un día de escándalo, 699 de mínimo el S&P y 700 de final.

Supongo que ya mañana será el tan hablado rebote no? porque esto ya canta.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

sera el miercoles a mas tardar


----------



## Tyrelfus (2 Mar 2009)

Pero qué pasó con el foro?? Saturado el server???

Qué lástima, el mejor día...


----------



## chameleon (2 Mar 2009)

parece que los hf lo esperan allá por el 660


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Mar 2009)

De paso que certifique tambien a calopez ...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/102567-web-de-montalvo-defaceada.html


calopez dijo:


> Lo de la web de hoy ha sido cagada mía.


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Es posible que mañana el SAN abra en verde, en subasta salieron +3M de tit a 4,50€


----------



## Sargento Highway (2 Mar 2009)

Vivir la debacle de hoy sin burbuja.info no ha sido lo mismo...







Tonuel por favor acuda a por los certificados para Citigroup, Bank of America y demás... 


<table id="market_summary_us_accordion" title="mktsummary" class="accordion_view"><tbody><tr title="Dow" class="tab selected" tabindex="0"><td class="ticker_name">*Dow*</td><td>*6,763.29*</td><td class="ticker_down">*-299.64*</td><td class="right_cell ticker_down">*-4.24%*</td></tr><tr><td colspan="4"> 
</td></tr><tr title="Nasdaq" class="tab" tabindex="1"><td class="ticker_name">*Nasdaq*</td><td>*1,322.85*</td><td class="ticker_down">*-54.99*</td><td class="right_cell ticker_down">*-3.99%*</td></tr><tr><td colspan="4">**
</td></tr><tr title="S&P 500" class="tab" tabindex="2"><td class="ticker_name">*S&P 500*</td><td>*700.82*</td><td class="ticker_down">*-34.27*</td><td class="right_cell ticker_down">*-4.66%*</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## luisfernando (2 Mar 2009)

67... acerte xD
hemos cogido de improviso al server hoy me parece ami, y a tenido una saturacion que te cagassss


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

POSIS EN SUBASTA
SAN

DEMANDA
Volumen Precio
3.060.024 4,50
919.546 4,49
296.432 4,48
313.802 4,47
628.908 4,46

OFERTA
Precio Volumen
4,52 7.800
4,53 9.271
4,54 15.200
4,55 477.837
4,56 333.037


----------



## bullish consensus (2 Mar 2009)

como lleguemos a 6000 meto los duros en un bote vacio de fruco, hago un bujero en el suelo y lo entierro todo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> 67... acerte xD
> hemos cogido de improviso al server hoy me parece ami, y a tenido una saturacion que te cagassss


----------



## luisfernando (2 Mar 2009)

graciasss jajajaja mañana quiero MAS SANGREEEEEE


----------



## chameleon (2 Mar 2009)

hay que esperar a mañana
a ver que hacen los japos, igual el SP amanece por debajo de 700, entonces no hay rebote que valga (todavía)


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

Hoy he llorado de emoción hamijos... :o












Saludos :o


----------



## un marronazo (2 Mar 2009)

que habeis hechooooo???? con tanta compra y venta a cortos y largos os habeis cargao el foro 

Wall Street	
6788


tonuel certifica please


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> hay que esperar a mañana
> a ver que hacen los japos, igual el SP amanece por debajo de 700, entonces no hay rebote que valga (todavía)



no...no... mañana hay hostion seguro..no tan heavy como el de hoy ,pero hostion ..el s/p por lo visto llegará a los 680 mas o menos..rebote de 100 puntos o asi y vuelta para abajo..asi que yo me imagino que el dia verde sera el miercoles...
saludos

no hay sello para tanto cadaver


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

un marronazo dijo:


> que habeis hechooooo???? con tanta compra y venta a cortos y largos os habeis cargao el foro
> 
> Wall Street
> 6788
> ...







*Esta tarde noche en las cercanias de Wall Street... *:











Saludos


----------



## chameleon (2 Mar 2009)

ya se pq SAN están poniendo un tapón en los 4,5



> BBVA POSICION CORTA
> John A. Griffin ha comunicado que su posición corta en el valor asciende al 0,60% del capital, es decir 22,41 millones de acciones.
> 
> Los títulos de BBVA se han dejado en la sesión de hoy un 9,33% hasta los 5,25 euros.


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

Aquí los dejo calentitos... que los agraciados pasen y los recojan... y que cierren la persiana de su chiringo al salir...


----------



## Kujire (2 Mar 2009)

*Jornada histórica*

Pongo algunos post del Burbuforo(algun@s hemos estado por allí...), es el foro de la Burbuwiki y lo usamos de foro de back-up cuando Calopez está saturado, y mantener la salud mental de algunos foreros:



> Hoy a las 08:51:51/El mercado ha capitulado, por lo menos es lo que me cuentan desde el NYSE. El S&P camino de romper los 700 puntos, algo que no se veía desde hace más de 10 años, de echo el S&P ha logrado tocar 699.81
> 
> Dow 6,760.75 -302.18 (-4.28%)
> S&P 500 700.27 -34.82 (-4.74%)
> ...


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (2 Mar 2009)

Esto se hundeeee.....


----------



## P05 (2 Mar 2009)

El D*ow Jones* esta al nivel mas bajo desde el 28 de abril de 1997. Aquel dia toco los 6.667,03 puntos.

El *S&P 500* esta al nivel mas bajo desde el 29 de octubre de 1996. Aquel dia toco los 696,22 puntos.

El *Nasdaq* todavia no ha roto el minimo de Noviembre de 2008, los 1.295,48 puntos


----------



## Misterio (2 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Efectivamente, hoy más de uno va a llevarse una sorpresa.




Por cierto lo que me más me ha gustado del día de hoy.

Como si aciertas el 99.99 % de las veces compañero Mulder, con la prepotencia nunca se llegó a buen puerto. Yo que tu me iba a un espejo y a partir de ahora repetiría la frase "Yo creo....." te vendrá bien.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> los 700 es un nivel demasiado psicologico como para que no baje hasta ellos, y luego a ver que pasa...



jijiji


es de las 5


me doy miedo


----------



## un marronazo (2 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Pongo algunos post del Burbuforo(algun@s hemos estado por allí...), es el foro de la Burbuwiki y lo usamos de foro de back-up cuando Calopez está saturado, y mantener la salud mental de algunos foreros:



niña, gracias, como el foro ha petado se ve que todo el dia, voy a poner la página de tu firma en mis favoritos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

precioso triangulo el de s&p ..con los resultados que ya todos sabemos


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

yalodeciayo... :o





Saludos


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

El BBVA es más vulnerable, griffin lo sabe muy bien, por eso ha sido tan fácil tirarlo, el SAN tiene más experiencia en estos fondos, desde las 15:00 puse una orden de compra a 4,50€ ... la retiré a última hora, no me gusta quedarme comprado a los 3 minutos del cierre.

Ahora es necesario operar un ultracorto plazo, yo he realizado dos compra-ventas del SAN en 3 horas, no es recomendable mantener for the next daY!


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> desde las 15:00 puse una orden de compra a 4,50€ ... la retiré a última hora, no me gusta quedarme comprado a los 3 minutos del cierre.
> 
> Ahora es necesario operar un ultracorto plazo, yo he realizado dos compra-ventas del SAN en 3 horas, no es recomendable mantener for the next daYè




Te has ganado un bocata de jamón y una coca-cola con las plusvalias... pero olé tus huevos... 




donpepito dijo:


> El BBVA es más vulnerable, griffin lo sabe muy bien, por eso ha sido tan fácil tirarlo, el SAN tiene más experiencia en estos fondos,




Santander -8,16%


si que puso resistencia si... :



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

asi es como yo me veo mañana,buscando valores para el ultracorto plazo


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (2 Mar 2009)

BBVA
Insiders - Posición corta
02/03/09 - 18:18 - (Capitalbolsa.com/CB).-
John A. Griffin ha comunicado que su posición corta en el valor asciende al 0,60% del capital, es decir 22,41 millones de acciones.

Los títulos de BBVA se han dejado en la sesión de hoy un 9,33% hasta los 5,25 euros.

será de esta mañana la posición y de ahí la caida? dale un poco al buscador de la cnmv azkuna

si ya estaba puesto perdons

fuente: Noticias ibex información ibex


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Tonuel..... yo no pierdo el tiempo y el dinero de las "titas" como he dicho antes... aquí somos las manos fuertes, vamos que tiramos un precio a la de ya!

HF DP ANTHROX LTD.


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel..... yo no pierdo el tiempo y el dinero de las "titas" como he dicho antes... aquí somos las manos fuertes, vamos que tiramos un precio a la de ya!
> 
> HF DP ANTHROX LTD.




El gato se acerca hamijo... estate preparado... :

Ahora ve y cuéntaselo a tus titas... al fin podrán comer chuletón... 




Saludos


----------



## DeCafeina (2 Mar 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Por cierto lo que me más me ha gustado del día de hoy.
> 
> Como si aciertas el 99.99 % de las veces compañero Mulder, con la prepotencia nunca se llegó a buen puerto. Yo que tu me iba a un espejo y a partir de ahora repetiría la frase "Yo creo....." te vendrá bien.



Hombre, a Mulder hay que reconocerle que no se ha equivocado del todo. Al menos uno sí se ha llevado una sorpresa. 

Sin acritud.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

paaaaaaaaaaacoooooooooooooooooooo....



tonuel tenemos una sorpresa en morosidad en hilo de tablas...

sin mirar, venga di una


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Si... ahora estamos preparando donde atacar... me han ampliado el fondo hasta los 700.000,00€ ... esos centimos .... son sustanciosas plusvalías. XD

sOMOS CENTIMEROS!!!


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> paaaaaaaaaaacoooooooooooooooooooo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No me dejes así por dios... :


1,2,3... 




Saludos


----------



## panoli (2 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> paaaaaaaaaaacoooooooooooooooooooo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¡que intriga! Tonuel conteste que estoy en ascuas!


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

pista:

alzacuellos


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Popular - ....


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pista:
> 
> alzacuellos



el popular no por dios... :


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2009)

Luego hay otra que es la caja de los j... curas... llamada CAJASUR, de ANDALUCIA.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

pista 2:

independiente, no me fusiono


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pista 2:
> 
> independiente, no me fusiono



Estoy mirando la página de la cnmv... no seas cruel por dios... :


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

la cnmv?

pues ahora te pongo una cosa que te mola


pero no está ahi


----------



## Stuyvesant (2 Mar 2009)

jeje, je, tengo la risa tonta con el SAN. Dicen que mañana toca 2,50.


----------



## Jucari (2 Mar 2009)

Vaya putada la caida del foro hoy.....las palomitas y la Heineken sin el hilo del Ibex....no es lo mismo....


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> jeje, je, tengo la risa tonta con el SAN. Dicen que mañana toca 2,50.



si hacen split puedes jurarlo


----------



## Stuyvesant (2 Mar 2009)

¿se sabe algo de Mulder? ¿Habéis pagado el rescate que pedían sus carteras para ponerlo en libertad?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

el SAN a 2,50...¿mañana? me parece una afirmacion un poco FORTIS...¿quien esta asegurando eso?


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

tonuel

la respuesta la han dado


toma, te dejo esto de la cnmv de hoy.... es de MADRID RMBS I - Fondo de Titulización de Activos..


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> la cnmv?
> 
> pues ahora te pongo una cosa que te mola
> 
> ...




Ves poniendo que me he quedado en la primera página del primer informe... :


CNMV Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores


Edito...







Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

ahi lo tienes, TE DEJO UNA BACKDOOR PARA PONER LOS ENLACES DE LA CNMV, QUE SI NO NOHAY FORMA:

POR EJMPLO ENTRA EN: CNMV.HECHOS RELEVANTES DE LOS ULTIMOS DIAS.... Y ESCOGES:

MADRID RMBS I, FONDO DE TITULIZACION DE ACTIVOS

SIGUE-SIGUE-SIGUE Y SALE EL PDF, PERO NO HAY FORMA DE PONER EL LINK, PERO EL OTRO DIA, LO DESCUBRI...!! TE FIJAS EN EL NUMERO DE HECHO RELEVANTE, EN ESTE CASO EL 104872 Y LO PONES AQUI:

CNMV - Consultas

TE QUITO UNA "w" PARA QUE LO LEAS:
http://ww.cnmv.es/asp/em/hs/HsDescripcionHS_OC.asp?Tipo=HS&Numero=104872


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

ahi lo tienes, TE DEJO UNA BACKDOOR PARA PONER LOS ENLACES DE LA CNMV, QUE SI NO NOHAY FORMA:

POR EJMPLO ENTRA EN: CNMV.HECHOS RELEVANTES DE LOS ULTIMOS DIAS.... Y ESCOGES:

MADRID RMBS I, FONDO DE TITULIZACION DE ACTIVOS

SIGUE-SIGUE-SIGUE Y SALE EL PDF, PERO NO HAY FORMA DE PONER EL LINK, PERO EL OTRO DIA, LO DESCUBRI...!! TE FIJAS EN EL NUMERO DE HECHO RELEVANTE, EN ESTE CASO EL 104872 Y LO PONES AQUI:

CNMV - Consultas


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

OK, gracias crack... pero mañana a las 9:00 si que nos vamos a cagar... :


y no es por la bolsa... Una pìsta:







Saludos :o


----------



## VivaLasVegas (2 Mar 2009)

*Descalabro en Wall Street*

No está puesto, no??? No me suele interesar mucho la bolsa (soy pobre, no juego a eso; de vez en cuando al tute y sin apostar), pero me ha llamado la atención que Niu Yol se haya puesto ya a niveles de hace 12 años. Esto es una ostia de órdago, no??



> El Dow Jones pierde los 7.000 puntos
> 
> 
> Las fuertes pérdidas anunciadas por American International Group no han hecho más que agravar el pesimismo que la semana pasada y la anterior azotó a Wall Street. Este lunes, el Dow Jones de Industriales se despidió de los 7.000 puntos y continúa en niveles de hace 12 años tras confirmarse definitivamente la ruptura bajista. No en vano los analistas hablan de una inmensa bola de nieve difícil ya de detener mientras la confianza de los inversores sigue cayendo en picado y es ya casi inexistente. Al "shock" provocado por AIG hay que sumar la ampliación de capital que va a llevar a cabo HSBC, que aumenta el pánico hacia el sector financiero, y las declaraciones de Warrent Buffet, que augura un año "desastroso" para la economía.
> ...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Mar 2009)

es verdad,con tanto mirar el s&p de los co....s se nos ha olvidado el desempleo patrio....donde esta el hilo de la porra? a ver si acierto en algo por una vezzzzzzzz


----------



## chameleon (2 Mar 2009)

joer no me acordaba
no sé si he votado en la porra...
voy a ver


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (2 Mar 2009)

El sector financiero empuja a Wall Street a una caída libre - Expansión.com

Otro lunes negro en la bolsa neoyorquina que ha protagonizado una caída libre al desplomarse más de un 4% ante la presión ejercida por un sistema financiero al borde del colapso y por las pérdidas históricas de AIG. El Dow Jones se ha situado por debajo de los 6.800 puntos y el S&P 500 ha sufrido para mantenerse agarrado a los 700 puntos, niveles que no se conocían desde hace doce años.
[foto de la noticia]

Ante este sombrío panorama, los indicadores aceleraron su caída en sus últimos minutos de sesión. Al cierre, el Dow Jones de Industriales retrocedió un 4,24%, hasta los 6.763 puntos, el selectivo S&P 500 se derrumbó un 4,66%, hasta los 700 puntos y el Nasdaq tecnológico perdió un 3,99%, hasta los 1.322 puntos.

De mal en peor, la crisis financiera apenas concede treguas y vuelve a recrudecerse en el parqué neoyorquino. La desconfianza en la banca aumenta cada día más, a pesar de las medidas y las declaraciones institucionales para ahuyentar los fantasmas de nacionalizaciones o de quiebras. Sin embargo, la realidad objetiva de las cuentas acaba ganando el pulso a estas buenas intenciones.

Hoy, la alarma la ha encendido el banco británico HSBC, uno de los menos afectados por la crisis. Sin embargo, la grave situación no perdona a nadie y la entidad ha anunciado que ampliará su capital en unos 17.000 millones de dólares y que recortará su plantilla en 6.100 puestos de trabajo. Todo ello después de que las ganancias del banco cedieran en el último trimestre un 70%.

No obstante, desde el banco se ha querido calmar a los inversores señalando que la situación de la compañía no es preocupante. Según apuntan desde HSBC, el banco se encuentra "bien capitalizado, es líquido y rentable". Pero nada de esto ha impedido que la cotización del banco se derrumbara un 20%.

La noticia ha sentenciado a los valores bancarios estadounidenses que registran fuertes caídas a media sesión. Citigroup lideró los descensos con una depreciación del 19% en sus títulos, le siguieron Wells Fargo con una bajada del 10%, Bank of America un 9%, JPMorgan un 8%.

Para añadir más presión a un endeble parqué, AIG ha presentado las mayores pérdidas empresariales de la historia de Wall Street. La que fuera en su día mayor aseguradora del mundo ha registrado unos números rojos de 61.000 millones de dólares, una cifra histórica que ha obligado al gobierno a inyectar más liquidez para evitar de nuevo su colapso.

Gracias a los 30.000 millones de dólares aportados por el Tesoro estadounidense, la cotización de AIG se mantuvo viva y se apuntó un 8% gracias a esta intervención.

El Dow Jones, en niveles de hace doce años
Con la tormenta financiera arreciando con fuerza en las plazas bursátiles de todo el mundo, el Dow Jones no ha podido resistir en el soporte de los 7.000 puntos. En el día de hoy, el principal indicador de la bolsa neoyorquina se ha situado por primera vez desde octubre de 1997 por debajo de esta barrera. El S&P no transitaba por la barrera de los 700 puntos desde 1996.

Warren Buffet asegura que la economía "estará en ruinas" a lo largo de 2009

Ningún valor finalizó la sesión en verde entre los integrantes del Dow Jones y además de las pérdidas del sector bancario, que lideran las caídas, también destacaron otros valores. General Electric se derrumbo un 10%, General Motors otro 10%, Alcoa un 12% y Pfizer un 6%.

Las previsiones cada vez son más negativas y personajes con el prestigio de Warren Buffet no tienen ninguna duda en asegurar que la situación no mejorará en un futuro cercano. El Oráculo de Omaha ha asegurado que durante 2009 la economía estadounidense se encontrará "en ruinas", debido al efecto destructor de la crisis de las hipotecas basura.

Ni tan siquiera su brazo inversor ha logrado evadirse de la crisis, ya que su beneficio ha bajado en el último trimestre un 96%, hasta los 117 millones de dólares. Además, el afamado inversor ha visto como sus acciones acumulan una depreciación del 40% en el último año. Hoy se dejaron otro 5%.

El crudo se desinfla bruscamente
Al igual que los indicadores, el precio del petróleo recortó su valor con una caída pronunciada superior 10%. Las preocupaciones en el futuro de la economía llevan a pensar que la demanda se resentirá por lo que los contratos de futuros del petróleo de Texas finalizaron la sesión 4,61 dólares más baratos que el pasado viernes, y cerraron en los 40,23 dólares.

El barril Texas se desplomó un 10% ante los temores de una fuerte reducción de la demanda por la recesión económica

Buena parte de estas preocupaciones están motivadas por los datos macroeconómicos. El indicador estrella de la jornada era el ISM manufacturero de febrero, que a pesar de ser superior a lo esperado, aun sigue reflejando una fuerte contracción. Así, en el último mes se sitúo en los 35,8 puntos, desde los 35,6 puntos de enero. Los analistas esperaban que bajara hasta los 34 puntos. No obstante, el indicador sigue por debajo de los 50 puntos que marca la barrera entre la construcción y la destrucción, así que en febrero, la actividad se ha contraído menos de lo esperado.

Por su parte, los ingresos personales en EEUU subieron un 0,4% en enero, frente al descenso del 0,2% de diciembre. Las previsiones de los analistas auguraban una caída del 0,2%. Además, el gasto personal en Estados Unidos ha mejorado las previsiones de los analistas, al reflejar un incremento del 0,6% en enero, frente al 0,4% esperado, y lejos del 1% de descenso contabilizado en diciembre

Además, el gasto en construcción se ha situado en su nivel más bajo en cuatro años al experimentar una caída en el mes de enero del 3,3%, superior al 1,5% esperado por los analistas.


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si... ahora estamos preparando donde atacar... me han ampliado el fondo hasta los 700.000,00€ ... esos centimos .... son sustanciosas plusvalías. XD
> 
> sOMOS CENTIMEROS!!!




Lo tuyo es el bocata... hoy tonuel dijo que se habia cansado de sostener el ibex... y luego ya sabemos todos lo que pasó...


Supera esa mano fuerte hamijo... :



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Mar 2009)

creo que voy a acertar, estoy acertando mucho ultimamente

166.386, no andare lejos


y qye mañana publican las cajas o bancos cuentas, aprovechando lo del paro


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> creo que voy a acertar, estoy acertando mucho ultimamente
> 
> 166.386, no andare lejos
> 
> ...




yo ya me llevé una con el 102.500... 


Ahora 205.000 pasa a ser mi apuesta mensual... espero no tener que volverla a doblar... :




Saludos


----------



## chollero (3 Mar 2009)

joer este dia merece un nuevo avatar


----------



## VivaLasVegas (3 Mar 2009)

Si antes digo lo de no petar el principal con hilos que son de otro subforo...

Pero el del Ibex sigue estando en el principal...:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2009)

Hoy he estado hasta arriba de curro,se me ha puesto dura al ver tal bajada del ibex,pero aguante como un campeón sin comprar!!
Bueno se fueron al saco unas Grifols a 12,18...
Mantengo en Cartera:
Gas Natural
Repsol
Endesa
Acciona

Mañana marcaje a Iberdrola,Cintra,Gamesa,BBVA y SAN para paliar perdidas,hoy era buen dia para meter unos cortos,pero si no puedo estar encima al 100% paso.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

si hoy nikkei pierde 7000 mañana hay panico aqui y los datos del paro


----------



## nief (3 Mar 2009)

azkuna, si no es hoy sera mañana.... perdera los 7000.

Las noticias son muy negativas por todos lados y no hacen mas que empeorar a toda marcha


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

yo no descarto un dia de que se chapen las bolsas ante el panico


----------



## Lupo (3 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo no descarto un dia de que se chapen las bolsas ante el panico



Si mañana el IBEX le da por tocar en negativo el 6%, seguro que estos leonilos se inventan una averia de los ordenadores.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

tendria que ser con volumen a saco


----------



## wolfy (3 Mar 2009)

Pues de momento los futuros americanos en verde :


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

nikkei casi plano...

7.229,72 Down 50,43 (*-0,69%*)


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Por cierto lo que me más me ha gustado del día de hoy.
> 
> Como si aciertas el 99.99 % de las veces compañero Mulder, con la prepotencia nunca se llegó a buen puerto. Yo que tu me iba a un espejo y a partir de ahora repetiría la frase "Yo creo....." te vendrá bien.




Creo que si hay algo por lo que este hilo es el más visitado es, precisamente, por la falta de prepotencia que hay en el a diferencia de otros hilos. Cada uno hace sus análisis y se moja, a veces fallan unos y a veces otros y de la misma forma unos se rien un día y al día siguiente le toca a los otros.

Yo he llegado a ponerme los owneds cuando me he equivocado, no me cuesta reconocerlo porque así acabo mejorando mis análisis, además numerosas veces he dicho que pongo mis análisis aquí para que los demás me los discutan.

Yo nunca me escondo (salvo motivos de fuerza mayor como el fallo del foro de ayer) acierte o falle, pero entrar a este hilo solo para hacer ese comentario me parece de una catadura moral, cuanto menos, dudosa.

Este debe ser uno de los hilos que más buen rollo rezuma de todo el foro, aquí podemos equivocarnos o acertar, pero siempre lo hacemos con una sonrisa, como decía aquel antiguo anuncio. Sigamos así y dejemos el puñal en la puerta.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (3 Mar 2009)

lo subscribo al chento per chento.....como curiosidad os dejo el enlace alforo dias de bolsa en donde el administrador hace una reflexion acerca de la perdida del nivel del dow y de como esto puede ser una trampa para cazar incautos......http://http://www.diasdebolsa.com/foros-bolsa/forum_posts.asp?TID=9742


por cierto...buenos dias y suerte a todos hoy


----------



## Condor (3 Mar 2009)

Y recuerden que el enemigo esta allá afuera, esperando para llevarse nuestras plusvalías en cualquier momento


----------



## festivaldelhumor (3 Mar 2009)

futuros en verde +1.39


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> futuros en verde +1.39




:


+29 puntos el ibex... osea una mierd... 




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (3 Mar 2009)

pues si...va bajando


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> pues si...va bajando





Va subiendo... ahora son 64 puntos... 


http://www.igmarkets.es/


Lo que ahora es blanco en 10 minutos se vuelve negro...


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy parece que tenemos rebote, pero no creo que lleguemos muy lejos porque si algo caracteriza a estos días es, precisamente, la falta de rebotes. Yo creo que los niveles máximos que podríamos alcanzar hoy serían:

Stoxx: 1910-1955
S&P: 732-742.5

Según si se alcanzan o no a lo largo del día (son niveles relativamente cercanos) podríamos plantearnos si esto es una pausa para respirar y seguir bajando o podría llegara ser un rebote más serio.

Ayer empecé a hacerme un programa para contabilizar el volumen por días y saber si el de un día es alto o bajo globalmente, cuando esté listo pondré los resultados por aquí.


----------



## dillei (3 Mar 2009)

Buenos dias

El ibex no tiene ninguna fuerza, hay más miedo que otra cosa

.


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> *Hoy parece que tenemos rebote*, pero no creo que lleguemos muy lejos porque si algo caracteriza a estos días es, precisamente, la falta de rebotes. Yo creo que los niveles máximos que podríamos alcanzar hoy serían:
> 
> Stoxx: 1910-1955
> S&P: 732-742.5
> ...




Hoy no llegamos ni a la esquina... :o


suerte con el intradia... 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoy no llegamos ni a la esquina... :o
> 
> suerte con el intradia...




Si no aparece una ocasión tan clara como la del pasado jueves no creo que me meta.


----------



## twetter (3 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que si hay algo por lo que este hilo es el más visitado es, precisamente, por la falta de prepotencia que hay en el a diferencia de otros hilos. Cada uno hace sus análisis y se moja, a veces fallan unos y a veces otros y de la misma forma unos se rien un día y al día siguiente le toca a los otros.
> 
> Yo he llegado a ponerme los owneds cuando me he equivocado, no me cuesta reconocerlo porque así acabo mejorando mis análisis, además numerosas veces he dicho que pongo mis análisis aquí para que los demás me los discutan.
> 
> ...



El problema no es acerta o fallar, yo creo que el problema es como "se sienta catedra" a veces aqui con algunas predicciones, porque reconozcamoslo muchos con sus soporte y sus analisis y resistencias al final llegan a la misma conclusion: Habra rebote. y no olvidemos que este es un foro burbujista y aqui todos sabemos que el sistema va a petar y a algunos nos jode ver por aqui a gente con la cantinela oficial de... no preocuparse todo funcionara como de costumbre, porque "el tocho va pa riba" o la bolsa a 17000 a final de año.
saludos,
twetter


----------



## festivaldelhumor (3 Mar 2009)

pues yo abro largos en 7300 y SAN pa la saca a 4.55
rezar lo que sepais por mi alma


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

estamos demasiado altos
aunque empiecen a maquillar las cifras (como la de paro) hay que bajar un poquito más...


----------



## crack (3 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> pues yo abro largos en 7300 y SAN pa la saca a 4.55
> rezar lo que sepais por mi alma



Con dos cojones 

Suerte!


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

El número de parados registrados en las oficinas del Instituto Nacional de Empleo (Inem) se acercó en febrero a los 3,5 millones de desempleados, tras sumar 154.058 parados más respecto a enero (+4,63%), en lo que es la mayor subida en este mes dentro de la serie histórica, informó hoy el Ministerio de Trabajo e Inmigración.


----------



## brickworld (3 Mar 2009)

Menudo amariconamiento hay en el IBEX, si con la petada de ayer en el SP y en el DJI, los futuros en verdes y el plano de japon solo estamos verdeando en 1%...

Que dios nos ampare los bajistas van a llevar esto pa'bajo 

Hoy habla el bernanke en el senado no? pues lo que faltaba...


----------



## Ghell (3 Mar 2009)

De momento el Ibex se mueve cerca del +1%. Ya han dado las cifras del paro y son malas pero no peor de lo esperado así que como de costumbre no influirán en el Ibex, creo que estaremos subiendo hasta ver que hace el DJ.


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Buenos días.

Tenemos de nuevo una posi de casí 2M en el SAN a 4,50€


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

no os precipitéis con los largos
habrá tiempo durante la mañana de ver que pasa, no vamos a ir muy lejos


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

twetter dijo:


> El problema no es acerta o fallar, yo creo que el problema es como "se sienta catedra" a veces aqui con algunas predicciones, porque reconozcamoslo muchos con sus soporte y sus analisis y resistencias al final llegan a la misma conclusion: Habra rebote. y no olvidemos que este es un foro burbujista y aqui todos sabemos que el sistema va a petar y a algunos nos jode ver por aqui a gente con la cantinela oficial de... no preocuparse todo funcionara como de costumbre, porque "el tocho va pa riba" o la bolsa a 17000 a final de año.
> saludos,
> twetter




Aquí a veces parece que la cantinela oficial sea: "nos vamos al guano sin remedio y en línea recta", el que habla de rebote parece que es un ser extraterrestre 

También parece que el que habla de rebote lo hace a largo plazo aunque yo siempre hablo del día corriente.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2009)

El rebote se iniciara esta tarde en usa en las 2 ultimas horas de sesi.on,hoy es el dia para comprar barato y soltar mañana y el Jueves.


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

pues a mi me parece muy raro
el 700 del SP no significa nada, no entiendo porque va a rebotar ahi


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> pues a mi me parece muy raro
> el 700 del SP no significa nada, no entiendo porque va a rebotar ahi




Pues yo opino igual, el 700 no tiene nada de psicológico salvo el doble cero. El 800 era un nivel psicológico porque se rebotó en ese nivel 15 veces, nada más y nada menos, una de esas veces se logró pasar, se hizo un mínimo anual el año pasado y se volvió a rebotar por encima. También representaba no se que directriz de largo plazo, creo recordar.

¿Pero el 700?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (3 Mar 2009)

tenias razon don pepito ..gamesa la querian a 9...menudo talegazo en las costillas me arrearon con eso....en fin de todo se aprende


----------



## brickworld (3 Mar 2009)

Se confia en el 700 como se puede confiar en el 690, se esta buscando un rebote que deberia haber llegado en el 710 y que no llego, se esta buscando un rebote y se esta buscando en cualquier punto clave 

Por cierto el taqn manido megarebote, si se da  ?¿, como deberia ser? un rebote bestial que no de tiempo a meterte con subidas como bajadas del 7% 8% o rebotes pequeños y continuados del 2% por ejemplo

Es para saber si me dara tiempo a meterme en la orgia esa del dinero, que yo tambien quiero


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Gamesa hay que dejarla caer.... ha sido un valor refugio durante el 2008, pero una vez que los bancos han salido... es muy peligrosa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Mar 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Se confia en el 700 como se puede confiar en el 690, se esta buscando un rebote que deberia haber llegado en el 710 y que no llego, se esta buscando un rebote y se esta buscando en cualquier punto clave
> 
> Por cierto el taqn manido megarebote, si se da  ?¿, como deberia ser? un rebote bestial que no de tiempo a meterte con subidas como bajadas del 7% 8% o rebotes pequeños y continuados del 2% por ejemplo
> 
> Es para saber si me dara tiempo a emterme en la orgia esa del dinero



Yo espero un rebote de 6300/400 a 10.000/200 puntos... vamos, un señor rebote...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

*Goldman Sachs rebaja con fuerza el precio objetivo de la banca española*

Hora: 09:01 

Goldman Sachs ha corregido a la baja los precios objetivos de las principales entidades financieras nacionales. El banco de inversión estadounidense se ha cebado sobre todo con la banca mediana, en particular con Sabadell y Popular, ambos con recomendaciones de venta. Al contrario, Goldman Sachs ve potencial al alza en Santander y BBVA.

La caída en picado en bolsa del sector financiero español puede tener aún mayor recorrido a la baja, según Goldman Sachs. En el año, el índice de Servicios Financieros e Inmobiliarios de la Bolsa de Madrid ha perdido el 34% de su valor por las malas perspectivas de volumen de negocio e incremento de la morosidad. En este contexto, el mercado descuenta que los bancos tendrán que recortar dividendo y realizar ampliaciones de capital, incluso recibir ayudas del Estado.

Goldman Sachs ha recortado el precio objetivo de Banco Sabadell desde los 3,83 hasta los 2,37 euros, con recomendación de vender. A Popular, también con consejo de venta, le ha rebajado el precio desde los 6,86 hasta los 3,36 euros, mientras que a Bankinter (vender) le ha recortado desde los 6,27 a los 5,33 euros. En Pastor inicia cobertura con vender y precio de 3,29 euros.

*La perspectiva de Goldman sobre BBVA y Santander es algo más positiva, ya que en ambos está neutral con precios objetivos de 9,4 y 7,7 euros, desde los 12,8 y los 9 euros, respectivamente. A Banesto le fija un precio objetivo de 5,48 euros con recomendación también de neutral. *


----------



## Jucari (3 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo espero un rebote de 6300/400 a 10.000/200 puntos... vamos, un señor rebote...
> 
> Saludos...



Hasta 10000 puntos?????......ya tenemos nuevo luisfernando....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2009)

BBVA lo veo muy mal,como esto se tuerza hoy le meten otro chorizo.


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

el ibex se tiene que dejar 1000 puntos al menos, y aún así no estaría a nivel del 97 como lo están los americanos
no se puede entrar largo

PD: opino lo mismo que las cosas a su cauce, desde esos 6400 o asi, tiene que haber rebote consistente. incluso en el 29 lo hubo y el objetivo serían los 9800 o asi


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Mar 2009)

-UBS baja a Telecinco de 4,80 a 3,60 y recomienda vender
-Goldman baja a BBVA de comprar a neutral.
-Baja a Popular de 6,86 a 3,36 y recomienda vender
-Baja a Santander de 9 a 7,70 y recomienda neutral.
-Baja a Sabadell de 3,83 a 2,37 y recomienda vender
-Baja a Bankinter de 6,27 a 5,33 y recomienda vender.
-La Seda da resultados de 2008, con pérdidas de 188,3 millones.
-Goldman rebaja a BME a vender
-Moody's rebaja rating de la deuda a largo plazo de Gas natural de A3 a Baa1.
-Bank of America incluye a Telefonica en una de sus listas principales europeas.
-Según Expansión Criteria podría traspasar Repsol a más de 20 por acción
-Según La Gaceta rumores de que Ence podría lanzar una oferta por Sniace
-Citigroup rebaja a Criteria de 2,88 a 2,27
-UBS baja a Zeltia de 4,20 a 3,50
-UBS mejora a Repsol de neutral a comprar

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

En BBVA apenas hay volumen, no defienden correctamente la cot...

Los rumores de criteria... son globos sonda... están viendo que más vale vender a tiempo .... el dividendo de repsol está en juego.

Ahora quieren vender a toda costa... por menos de 20,00€ acc.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Mar 2009)

Abiertos cortos contra Ibex...


----------



## japiluser (3 Mar 2009)

*+defensas*



donpepito dijo:


> En BBVA apenas hay volumen, no defienden correctamente la cot...
> 
> Los rumores de criteria... son globos sonda... están viendo que más vale vender a tiempo .... el dividendo de repsol está en juego.
> 
> Ahora quieren vender a toda costa... por menos de 20,00€ acc.



A veces , los esfínteres son difíciles de defender !


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

no vamos a superar los 9800 hasta dentro de años


----------



## japiluser (3 Mar 2009)

*+abiertos*



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Abiertos cortos contra Ibex...



si , pero más abiertos .


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Recomendaciones gacelas reunidas sl asamblea:

si te gusta el riesgo y vas a largo plazo compra acciones del SAN
si no te gusta riesgo a mi me dan un 5'8% en un plazo fijo a 18 meses
y si tienes una cantidad maja, llama a todos los pisos que veas y ofrecele la
mitad ( a ver si tienes suerte).


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

los rusos, lukoil, que si 20 eur/acción, bla bla

no le van a vender rep a los rusos, eso está clarísimo, con los problemas que tiene la UE con ellos...
cortina de humo, cuando se desmienta todo rep al guanísimo otra vez. pobrecita, un 9% de rentabilidad por dividendos ahora mismo...


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

Estaba pensando que el Ibex no cae tanto debido a la tradicional pardillez para los negocios del inversoh típico español, me estaba acordando del tipo ese de Málaga que apareció en Intereconomía diciendo aquello de que 'la bolsa siempre sube a largo plazo' y quejándose al viento o de los que compraron Terras y aguantaron hasta morir 

Lo cierto es que si un aleman (por poner un ejemplo) ve que sus acciones caen correrá a sacar el dinero de ellas tan pronto como sea posible y asumirá pérdidas, pero un españolito de pie con acciones siempre dirá aquello de que 'no venderé por menos de lo que me costó'.

Si lo vemos todos los días con los pisitos como un mantra que repiten como loritos ¿porqué iba a ser diferente en bolsa?


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

El precio donde se encamina repsol es aprox 9,00/10,00€ hemos perdido 4€ en solo dos meses.


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Si, pero no creo que ese tanto % de peq inversores, tome sus propias decisiones, mucha gente, lo deja en manos de los "expertos" y no vende en el momento apropiado.


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, pero no creo que ese tanto % de peq inversores, tome sus propias decisiones, mucha gente, lo deja en manos de los "expertos" y no vende en el momento apropiado.




Al fin y al cabo sigue siendo un problema de pardillez, seguro que la mayoría si lee el Expansión y se entera de lo que está pasando con las bolsas.


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

IBR 3,07
joer no hay quien la hunda
ese valor es ideal para cortos, un dia de estos se la va a pegar de forma muy seria


----------



## spheratu (3 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> IBR 3,07
> joer no hay quien la hunda
> ese valor es ideal para cortos, un dia de estos se la va a pegar de forma muy seria



Amén.A esta la espero yo a 2 euros


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

IBR, hace tiempo que no invierto en ese valor... siempre la controlan que no pase de 3,30€ tiene una resistencia desde enero.

San de un momento a otro a 4,50€ está luchando por no perder los 4,52€


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

IM. Colonial 0,13
es uno de los que mejor han aguantado el año, es un valor muy sólido


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Que cachondo eres... para comprar tienes que perder casí un 10,00% VENTA 0,13 >>>>>> compra en 0,14 XD


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

AVISO AL INSENSATO ... que ha comprado esta mañana SAN a 4,55€ vende NOW!!!

*WARNING 4,50€ ...*


BANCO SANTANDER CENTRAL HISPANO, S.A. *4,50 0,00 0,00% 1688999 *4.5 4.51 280917 4,55 4,50 03 MAR 10:35


----------



## twetter (3 Mar 2009)

ya estamos abajoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

En el Stoxx aun no hemos llegado al mínimo, pero ya se ve el borde del barranco.

Falta el empujoncito.


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2009)

He olido a guano y he pasado a saludar...


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

Pónganse los paracaidas y recen para que funcione el de seguridad.


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

GAMESA directa a 9,10€ -5,xx% lo siento por pecata-minuta... vende ahora!


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2009)

Llego tarde... pero que alguien me deje un sitio...


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

el siguiente soporte del SAN es 3,80 . muy muy abajo


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

3,80€ de que año estamos hablando?


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

El Stoxx se ha recuperado de mínimos muy deprisa, cuidado que esto huele a reclutamiento de gacelas en corto.


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Nuevo mínimo histórico de solaria en 1,58 euros


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 3,80€ de que año estamos hablando?



no hay año
en oct 2002 valió 4.419


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2009)

Da igual... ahora mismo los bancos no valen nada... :


El valor de las acciones *se diluirá como la espuma del mar *.... cuando necesiten ampliar capital.... 




Saludos


----------



## Bayne (3 Mar 2009)

Y futuros bajando...


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

dax 3700... tiene 500 de caida aun


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Mar 2009)

S&P en 708, volvemos a la carga...


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

El gap del S&P está en 705.5, a ver que ocurre cuando lo toque.


----------



## brickworld (3 Mar 2009)

Telefonica parece el capitan del Titanic, aguantando hasta el final 

El cuidata habra puesto todos los huevos en la misma bolsa :

Por cierto me gusta IBR, no la logran bajar de los 3 leuros...


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

GAMESA 




Barclays Bank PLC comunica que ha incrementado su participación en el capital de Gamesa por encima del 3% hasta el 3,012% del capital.


BBVA

Barclays Bank PLC comunica que ha incrementado su participación en el capital del BBVA por encima del 3% hasta el 3,025% del capital.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

electricos:
Feijóo asegura que no le "temblará la mano" si ve necesario abrir una nueva convocatoria en el concurso eólico. europapress.es
Economía/Energía.- El consumo de energía baja un 5,6% en los dos primeros meses, según Unesa. europapress.es

Economía/Macro.- (Avance) La confianza del consumidor cae 1,5 puntos en febrero ante el aumento del paro. europapress.es


----------



## Fourier (3 Mar 2009)

Como veis a Gamesa... estaba pensando en comprar algo...


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

bueno SAN a un 19,8% del 3,5 y a 15% del 3,8


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

Fourier dijo:


> Como veis a Gamesa... estaba pensando en comprar algo...



gamesa va a 9 fijo, e ibe a 4,60


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

Fourier dijo:


> Como veis a Gamesa... estaba pensando en comprar algo...




Mejor compra un billete de la bono-loto, es más seguro que te toque algo


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

esperaba a pastor a 3. pero da miedito


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2009)

Vuelvo y me han saltado ordenes de compra!! :

Gas N a 13,15
Repsol a 11,65
Gamesa a 9,70

Soy listo como un roboc


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2009)

Metete Tonuel


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> electricos:
> Feijóo asegura que no le "temblará la mano" si ve necesario abrir una nueva convocatoria en el concurso eólico. europapress.es
> Economía/Energía.- El consumo de energía baja un 5,6% en los dos primeros meses, según Unesa. europapress.es
> 
> Economía/Macro.- (Avance) La confianza del consumidor cae 1,5 puntos en febrero ante el aumento del paro. europapress.es




a ver si dan la de gas...

ojito


que ha sido el INVIERNO MAS DURO de los ultimos años


----------



## belier (3 Mar 2009)

Ayer lo demandé, pero entre Calopez y sus diabluras y que el hilo va a velocidad de vértigo (vértigo como el del ibex en caida libre) no sé si alguien me respondió:

¿Donde puedo ver el S&P en directo, algo similar a lo de IGMarkets.

Gracias de antebrazo y un salido


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

No tiene mucho que ver con la temática del hilo, pero tal recopilación de información en un mismo sitio es digna de ver:

Calculated Risk: February Economic Summary in Graphs


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Mar 2009)

belier dijo:


> Ayer lo demandé, pero entre Calopez y sus diabluras y que el hilo va a velocidad de vértigo (vértigo como el del ibex en caida libre) no sé si alguien me respondió:
> 
> ¿Donde puedo ver el S&P en directo, algo similar a lo de IGMarkets.
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo y un salido



Pues en igmarkets.es, no? :

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Starkiller (3 Mar 2009)

belier dijo:


> Ayer lo demandé, pero entre Calopez y sus diabluras y que el hilo va a velocidad de vértigo (vértigo como el del ibex en caida libre) no sé si alguien me respondió:
> 
> ¿Donde puedo ver el S&P en directo, algo similar a lo de IGMarkets.
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo y un salido



Yo uso esta:

Delayed Data - CME Globex Flash Quotes

Va con diez minutos, pero tampoco es que importe mucho...

(Aclaro: No me chuta yahoo en el trabajo)


----------



## Rocket (3 Mar 2009)

Pues ni idea... yo paso de la bolsa, aunque diría que el mejor momento de comprar será cuando se llegue a los 6.000


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

Monopoly, la película, va en serio - 20minutos.es


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2009)

Dentro de cintra a 3,40


----------



## festivaldelhumor (3 Mar 2009)

hala...ya estoy fuera de todo
me han breado pero bien





esperarme en los 6600


----------



## belier (3 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues en igmarkets.es, no? :
> 
> Saludos...



A mi en IGMarkets no me sale en ese cuadradito que se actualiza constantemente.


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Métete Tonuel




No lo voy a hacer porque sino rebotaria hasta los 9000... :o

Ser mano fuerte es muy duro... lo siento hamijo... 


que tengas suerte...



la vas a necesitar...


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

ya me parecía raro rebotar en 700
a ver que pasa en 680, que llegamos esta tarde hehe


----------



## twetter (3 Mar 2009)

llegaremos hoy al 6xxxx en el ibex?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2009)

Esperando el rebote del gato muerto


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

Economía/Consumo.- Las judías verdes, el arroz y los pimientos verdes suben entre un 13,2% y un 23,3% en febrero. europapress.es


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

belier dijo:


> A mi en IGMarkets no me sale en ese cuadradito que se actualiza constantemente.




A lo mejor es que no tienes activado el java s-c-r-i-p-t, mira la configuración de tu navegador. Si no fuera eso es que algo te está bloqueando al servidor de datos de IG.


----------



## sopelmar (3 Mar 2009)

en bolsacinco.com , si das unos datos personales para openbank te dejan ver la bolsa en tiempo real durante un mes , alguno lo a probao ( e intentao meter datos falsos dni y asi pero naame han pillao)


----------



## sopelmar (3 Mar 2009)

Hombre anibal , ayer se te hecho en falta , el volumen de compra fui irrisorio hoy veo que has puesto el programa en automatico y te compra los titulos solo


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Los analistas de Renta 4 recomiendan mantenerse al margen del Eurostoxx 50, ya que muchas referencias apuntan a la zona de 1.600 puntos, lo que supone más de un 15% de caída adicional desde el cierre de ayer lunes. Explican que en Europa hay dos ligas: la del Ibex o el DAX, a más de un 25% de distancia de sus mínimos de 2003, y la del CAC o el Eurostoxx, a sólo un 2%. "La idea es que los mínimos de 2003 en los dos últimos sean rotos a la baja", aseguran.


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

Señores! creo que ya podemos hablar de un rebote medio en serio, he visto al Stoxx aguantando el tipo mientras el S&P cerraba su gap, el Stoxx lo ha cerrado desde el principio, así que ya no hay condicionantes, iremos donde tengamos que ir.


----------



## sopelmar (3 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Economía/Consumo.- Las judías verdes, el arroz y los pimientos verdes suben entre un 13,2% y un 23,3% en febrero. europapress.es



pues riete pero debe haber un indice bursatil de legumbres que una tarde se lo escuche a unos analistas en la radio y no bromeaban , uno era un tal eduardo bolinches ( os suena) 

Azkuna has entrado en gamesa al final , hemos tocado suelo YA :


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

quenoooooo

que estoy analizando desde fuera, y la mar de bien

cuando el ibex andé por 6500 empezaré a salivar


----------



## sopelmar (3 Mar 2009)

Don pepito ¿ te has sacado ya plusvalias pal bocata de jamon , que ya es mediodia habra que hacer un kit kat y sin bokata no es lo mismo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (3 Mar 2009)

joer pues ya lo podian haber cerrado antes jajajaja


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

es un poco offtopic, pero sobre el dato de paro febrero, a mi no me cuadra
en mi entorno la debacle del paro ha sido en febrero, que es cuando las empresillas aprueban los presupuestos

estoy leyendo análisis de los bancos. todos los analistos ajustan los soportes demasiado cerca. los bancos USA están a niveles nunca vistos y esperan que los españoles no traspasen mínimos?

amos hombre...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Mar 2009)

Se me olvidó decir que cerré los cortos... 

Belier, te tienes que dar de alta, sin el alta, "solo" ves el dow...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

No, todavía no me llega:

*SACYR VALLEHERMOSO	100	5,21 EUR	521,00 EUR +8,00 EUR*


----------



## sopelmar (3 Mar 2009)

+1.67 iberdr , ien ya noto el aire fresco en la cara , las aspas de los molinillos empiezan a girar , les vamos a meter un cotrato de renovables a los rusos que nos a traido la maleni de gira por siberia que se van a cagar

le has rascao 8 euros a sacyr , que maquina , tienes para unos pinchos y untxakoli en el casco viejo de Donosti invita Luis rivero


----------



## carvil (3 Mar 2009)

Buenos mediodias

WASHINGTON -- The Obama administration, filling in some of the blanks in its bank bailout, is considering creating multiple investment funds to purchase the bad loans and other distressed assets that lie at the heart of the financial crisis, according to people familiar with the matter.

The Obama team announced its intention to partner with the private sector to buy $500 billion to $1 trillion of distressed assets as part of its revamping of the $700 billion bank bailout last month. It's central to the administration's efforts to unglue credit markets, alongside a Federal Reserve program aimed at spurring consumer lending in areas such as credit cards and home loans that will be officially launched Tuesday.

No decision has been made on the final structure of what the administration is calling a private-public financing partnership, but one leading idea is to establish separate funds to be run by private investment managers. The managers would have to put up a certain amount of capital. Additional financing would come from the government, which would share in any profit or loss.

online.wsj.com/article/SB123603913648314649.html


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

nadie dice nada

SAN 4,48


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Si, está recuperando desde los 4,43€ pero no lo veo claro.


----------



## sopelmar (3 Mar 2009)

nadie dice nada de la nevada que callo ayer en NYork ( portada del F. times) , igual por eso SP se quedo agarrotao en el 700 
el SAN esta flojito hoy , con un - 0.44 no sacamos ni para unos canapes


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

SAN ahora está a salvo, pero si en el iguiente tirón a la baja no aguanta 4,42 habrá mucho guano


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Chameleon... sospechas que la visita del presidente RUSO, cerrará la compra del paq de SACYR?

11,55€ REPSOL MIN de hoy...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Mar 2009)

Yo he vuelto a abrir cortos contra el IBEX, y no me hace ni puñetera gracia dejarlos abiertos mientras como, pero en fin... 

S&P en 705...

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

no... claro que no
sacyr tiene un dividendo en junio que le salva la vida
además no le interesa vender rep ahora que está a precio de saldo
y a la UE no le hará gracia

está bajando como todo, arrastrados por SAN y BBVA. TEL aguanta pero también acabará bajando. las manos fuertes quieren entrar baratito eso es todo. quizás en el entorno de 10 eur está bien.

tienen que estar las cosas mucho peor para que vendan REP. saben que tendrán que hacerlo pero es pronto, creo yo...

PD: si no fuera porque va a bajar más, compraría solo por el dividendo. es casi un 9%!!! solo hay que comprar y cerrar los ojos, no mirar las pantallas en 3 ó 4 meses


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos mediodias
> 
> WASHINGTON -- The Obama administration, filling in some of the blanks in its bank bailout, is considering creating multiple investment funds to purchase the bad loans and other distressed assets that lie at the heart of the financial crisis, according to people familiar with the matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2009)

No doy una,me entraron todas las compras menos iberdrola por un centimo!!!

Tonuel metete,aun estas a tiempo!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2009)

Vendidas la mitad de gas n a 13,50 entre a 13,15


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, está recuperando desde los 4,43€ pero no lo veo claro.



yo vi que si perforaba los 4,60 euros abandonaba el barco definitivamente


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

sopelmar dijo:


> nadie dice nada de la nevada que callo ayer en NYork ( portada del F. times) , igual por eso SP se quedo agarrotao en el 700
> el SAN esta flojito hoy , con un - 0.44 no sacamos ni para unos canapes




Bueno, que nieve en N.Y. donde la temperatura en invierno cae fácilmente por debajo de 10 grados no creo que sea una novedad.

Y se dice ca*Y*ó, no esa palabra que hace doler la vista (aunque forme parte del verbo callar).


----------



## chollero (3 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, que nieve en N.Y. donde la temperatura en invierno cae fácilmente por debajo de 10 grados no creo que sea una novedad.
> 
> Y se dice ca*Y*ó, no esa palabra que hace doler la vista (aunque forme parte del verbo callar).



tal vez se referia al "callo" que le salieron a algunos en el culo ayer en ny


----------



## Bayne (3 Mar 2009)

Habemus rebotillo?


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Habemus rebotillo?



eso iba a comentar
el ibex ha superado resistencia


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

*Gamesa: RBS se muestra preocupado por el momentum*

MADRID, 03 MAR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Gamesa presentó resultados anuales el pasado jueves en línea con las previsiones de RBS, que ayer lunes decidió rebajar su recomendación de comprar a mantener por la ausencia de potencial de revalorización y su precio objetivo, que pasa de 18,50 a 10,30 euros.

Estos expertos creen que las previsiones para 2009 que dio a conocer la compañía vienen a confirmar sus preocupaciones en torno al momentum de beneficio para 2009-2010. Es por ello que han elevado sus previsiones de capital circulante hasta el 30-45% de las ventas de turbinas para 2009, por encima del peor escenario base contemplado por Gamesa y de su previsión inicial del 25%. “Creemos que la compañía necesitará recurrir a facilidades de crédito a corto plazo para alcanzar sus necesidades de fondos operativos y CAPEX”, afirman.

Además, han rebajado sus previsiones de margen para el negocio de turbinas. “A pesar de que las previsiones de una producción de 3.300-3.600 MW para 2009 nos parecen optimistas, lo cierto es que la previsión de margen EBIT implica una caída más abrupta de las ganancias de lo que pronosticaba el consenso de Bloomberg. Los clientes clave del grupo están retrasando sus compras previstas para 2009 a 2010 y 2011. La compañía espera compensar esto con ventas de turbinas en el mercado al contado, que creemos que actualmente está ‘anémico”, prosiguen.

RBS concluye afirmando que existen varios riesgos materiales en el corto plazo que podrían minar la confianza de los inversores.


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tonuel métete,aun estas a tiempo!!!





Las plusvalias que se reparten este mes son de pobres... :o





por no decir negativas...


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Dentro de unos minutos tienes oportunidad de cargar de nuevo.... vamos a rojo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2009)




----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

tonuel:


apunta este valor: PATERNINA


----------



## festivaldelhumor (3 Mar 2009)

santander 4,61
iberdrola 4,93
soy un genio de las finanzas...solo me falta confiar mas en mi mismo y menos en los demas

saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2009)

Iberia se va al subguano en plena subida


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> santander 4,61
> iberdrola 4,93
> soy un genio de las finanzas...solo me falta confiar mas en mi mismo y menos en los demas
> 
> saludos




Yo de momento acerte con gas natural y repsol,cintra y grifols tambien suben va el plan segun lo previsto!


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Me alegro muchs de esas plusvalías... pero recuerda que debe ser realizada... no te despistes mucho. XD


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

El financiero estadounidense, Bernard L. Madoff, acusado de cometer un fraude piramidal de 50.000 millones de dólares (39.678 millones de euros), considera que su esposa debería conservar los activos a su nombre, valorados en unos 70 millones de dólares (56 millones de euros), puesto que no estarían relacionados con la estafa de la que se le acusa


----------



## festivaldelhumor (3 Mar 2009)

el problema es que yo lo vendi todo esta mañana por acojone
en fin.....


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

No prob!!! ya sabes lo que hay.... la bolsa abre de lunes a viernes.

Nuevas oportunidades, lo que importa son los resultados a finall de año.

Saludos!


----------



## Hagen (3 Mar 2009)

Esto huele al mismo rebote que el de la semana pasada cuando salio Bernanke a la palestra, lo malo es que hoy esta TIM.....

..... Es lo unico que tenemos para rebotar!!!! eso y el GAP que tenemos perdido del SP


----------



## Hagen (3 Mar 2009)

Acciona esta empezando a despegar las alas.....ojito la subida hasta el día 15 que puede tener....


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

no aguantan
las bolsas se vienen abajo


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

De ACCIONA no me fio, es una cot que maneja pocos tit y la manipulan cuando quieren... prefiero ahora mismo ENDESA.

Hoy tiene ganas de tocar los 20,00€


----------



## wsleone (3 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> el problema es que yo lo vendi todo esta mañana por acojone
> en fin.....




O no, ¿y si hubiese ido para abajo o se va al cierre? más vale pájaro en mano ...


----------



## Hagen (3 Mar 2009)

Esta tarde os pongo el grafico de Iberia, si llega a 1,40 sera un precio para entrar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Mar 2009)

Si lo que ha hecho el IBEX es un HCHinvertido, nos vamos a por los 7500...

Saludos...

PD: Si no lo es, pues guano...


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

SACYR VALLEHERMOSO	100	5,34 EUR	534,00 EUR	+21,00 EUR	Compra

Que poca liquidez tiene SACYR... de la orden de esta mañana a 5,16€ solo me ha comprado 100 tit... el resto lo he anulado.

Me las quedaré de momento.... VOY GANANDO 21,00€ !!!!


----------



## Hagen (3 Mar 2009)

A las 16:00 tenemos la función de Ben
A las 18:00 tenemos a Tim

Veremos en que canal.

Las bolsas estan a la espera que se abra el telon


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Mar 2009)

¿Y como es que GAM se recupera ahora tan bruscamente? Hoy ha llegado a perder más de un 6%, y ahora no la veo tan mal...


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

Creo que estar tarde estaremos haciendo el berzas en el límite hasta que entre el volumen fuerte en el S&P, ahora parece que bajamos, ahora que subimos y así nos tienen al borde de resistencias y haciendo parecer que el mercado está débil.


----------



## brickworld (3 Mar 2009)

Gamesa es un valor claramente chicharro, creo que tiene poco volumen de titulos en bolsa por lo que cualquier movimiento al alza es seguido de una subida fuerte...
Cuantas menos tienes, mas quieres 

Me estan jodiendo las IBR  por lo demas aguantare a ver como se depara la tarde pero estoy en la cuerda floja con cintras y gamesas


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Hoy le han vuelto a recortar el PO, por ahí arriba lo hemos puesto.

GAMESA


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Está haciendo efecto las posis en endesa.. la hemos bajado en unos minutos.


----------



## brickworld (3 Mar 2009)

Kujire estaba de vacaciones?¿

Necesitamos que alguien nos radie la conferencia del Bernanke , por dios por dios


----------



## Hagen (3 Mar 2009)

pues en la cnbc no lo echa


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

T.harrison comenzará a *invertir a largo con el s&p 500 en 600 puntos*

Y DP HFUNDS and Chameleon a partir de 6000 IBEX


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Mar 2009)

Buenas tardes 
Quiero sangre 
Sigo corto
Berni en directo CNBC.
A ver si le dan un "zas en toa boca"

O al menos cerrar el gap

Edito: Berni a punto comenzar.Han conectado un momento y estaban preparativos


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

pat +10% (7,15) y algun friki ha puesto una orden para mañana en otro +10% (7.85)

igual me meto..... pero doy una a 6,50, jeje


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Ese fino.... tiene poca liquidez....


----------



## brickworld (3 Mar 2009)

By Carpatos



> Acaba de comentar que el coste final del plan de rescate bancario es todavía incierto.



uyuyuy ya empezamos 

Pero... pasta para todos xD



> Bonos: No se van a ver nada favorecidos por los comentarios de Bernanke que parece dispuesto a seguir con el helicóptero y por tanto incrementando la deuda mucho más.


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

*Unos nuevos buitres han llegado...
*
El fondo de inversión Conatus ha apostado un total de 34 millones de euros a que bajarán en bolsa las acciones de Banco Popular y Banco Sabadell. Concretamente, Conatus cuenta con una posición corta del 0,5% en el capital de Popular a través de un total de 6.295.374 títulos de la entidad que preside Angel Ron, con un precio actual de mercado de 22,1 millones de euros.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ese fino.... tiene poca liquidez....



ninguna, pero mira.... la pongo un 10% abajo a ver


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

el SP baja demasiado inclinado
creo que va a romper hacia arriba

lo digo xa avisar a los de los cortos
los largos ya habéis oido a DP HFUNDS


----------



## festivaldelhumor (3 Mar 2009)

vamos tito ben ...dame fuerzas ..abiertos largos en 7300 justitos ..stop ajustado y me voy a currar 
no quiero ni mirarlo


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

He puesto la venta mis 100 SACYR.. por si alguien las necesita... a 5,34€ 

Comprarlas que REPSOL está punto de caramelo XD jejejeje!


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Mar 2009)

Ben largando ahora..


----------



## brickworld (3 Mar 2009)

Yo confio en el tio Bernie ademas el oro petando un 3%, esto tiene que rebotar aunque sea el del gato zombie joder


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Mar 2009)

Gracias Berni,vas a desbancar a Paulson como rompemercados en mi santoral.


----------



## brickworld (3 Mar 2009)

Dow 6,777.23 +13.94 (0.21%)
S&P 500 702.89 +2.07 (0.30%)
Nasdaq 1,328.82 +5.97 (0.45%)

Joder ya me quieren joder :


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Gracias por comprarme solo 42 acc... me quedan 58!!!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (3 Mar 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Dow 6,777.23 +13.94 (0.21%)
> S&P 500 702.89 +2.07 (0.30%)
> Nasdaq 1,328.82 +5.97 (0.45%)
> 
> Joder ya me quieren joder :



jajajajajaj aguantar ahi como campeones


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

orden compra rep 11,68


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Sacyr vendidas!!!!

21,00€ pá el vicio!


----------



## Misterio (3 Mar 2009)

El discurso esta agotado, siempre lo mismo que si hay que meter más dinero se mete, eso esta muy bien ahora solo hace falta que diga cuanto dinero porque no me extrañaría que estuviera cerca de infinito.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (3 Mar 2009)

argghhhh que alguien retrasmita la jugadaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

Pues hoy me la voy a jugar a largos, pero eso sí, con stop ceñidísimo y si salta mala suerte.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> orden compra rep 11,68



No te entra (apuesto)


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (3 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues hoy me la voy a jugar a largos, pero eso sí, con stop ceñidísimo y si salta mala suerte.



¡Cuidao abajo, que voy!


----------



## brickworld (3 Mar 2009)

> Solo existe un debate en el mundo hedge, donde abrir más cortos...No veo que nadie se plantee en serio ningún rebote de los que duran bastante tiempo.
> 
> Más bien se buscan rebotes menores para vender desde más arriba.
> 
> ...




Pff En cuanto pueda me salgo de esta trampa, oajal llegaramos al 750 pero lo veo dificil  Estoy que me queman en las manos y eso que llevo ganado pa un bocata y una fanta


----------



## wsleone (3 Mar 2009)

Ya perdonaréis, y aunque no tenga nada que ver con el IBEX os lo pongo por si no pasáis por la Guardería, merece la pena

(enlace sacado de un post en la guardería)

El lapsus de Zapatero: "Un acuerdo para estimular, para favorecer, 'para follar'..." - 20minutos.es


----------



## Hagen (3 Mar 2009)

El DAX subiendo más que el IBEX, eso puede influir en el Stoxx de manera significativa


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> ¡Cuidao abajo, que voy!



Naaa, ya saltó el stop, pero parece que va a rebotar justo sobre ese nivel tras saltármelo.

A la próxima será un corto pero no será hoy.


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

FTSE 100 (Londres) 3.527,10 -98,73 -2,72%  03 MAR 16:18

*EN UK NO SE LO ESTÁN TOMANDO MUY BIEN*


----------



## Hagen (3 Mar 2009)

Hay que ponerse corto en el 1940 del Stoxx, si sube, subirá sin mi....


----------



## DeCafeina (3 Mar 2009)

*Consejillo*

Hola a todos.

Tras mucho tiempo de asistir al espectáculo desde la barrera estoy preparandome para saltar al ruedo. Con dos cojones. En los últimos años me he aficionado mucho a la economía, a los mercados y a este foro en particular. Pero aún más me he aficionado a comer todos los días por lo que el capital que estoy dispuesto a destinar para jugar en el casino rondaría los 2000 euros. ¿Alguien podría recomendarme algún broker online que funcione decentemente y que no te saque los higadillos en comisiones operando con cantidades tan bajas?. Estaría interesado sobre todo en poder comprar acciones y CFD's sobre índices.

¡Muchas gracias de antemano!

¡Un saludo!


----------



## brickworld (3 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> FTSE 100 (Londres) 3.527,10 -98,73 -2,72%  03 MAR 16:18
> 
> *EN UK NO SE LO ESTÁN TOMANDO MUY BIEN*



Eso es por la tiene pequeña y lo saben 

Esto se mueve menos que los ojos de espinete en 705 clavaos... como para quedarse largo pa mañana


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

OHL ha pedido al Ministerio de Fomento una compensación por el hecho de que la autopista Eje Aeropuerto, que une la capital con el aeropuerto de Barajas, está registrando un menor tráfico respecto al inicialmente previsto en el contrato de concesión En 2008 la vía se anotó un descenso de tráfico del 7%, que OHL fundamentalmente atribuye a la apertura de vías alternativas gratuitas por parte de las distintas administraciones. El grupo de construcción, concesional y de servicios ha realizado una dotación de 18 millones de euros por este concepto en 2008, que se suma a la de 30 millones dotados en ejercicios anteriores.


----------



## Hagen (3 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> FTSE 100 (Londres) 3.527,10 -98,73 -2,72%  03 MAR 16:18
> 
> *EN UK NO SE LO ESTÁN TOMANDO MUY BIEN*



Xstrata -40%


----------



## Hagen (3 Mar 2009)

He decidido abrir unos largos............... pero en el ORO


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Hay que ponerse corto en el 1940 del Stoxx, si sube, subirá sin mi....




A mi me gusta más el 1950, pero con la debilidad que hay para subir igual no llega.


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

dentro rep 11,78
a ver que pasa esta tarde


----------



## Hagen (3 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi me gusta más el 1950, pero con la debilidad que hay para subir igual no llega.



Si superamos el 1900 sería el momento de ponerse largos en el stoxx, mientras a esperar que se decidan los americanos.


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Si superamos el 1900 sería el momento de ponerse largos en el stoxx, mientras a esperar que se decidan los americanos.




Yo hace ya un tiempo que no me pongo largo o corto en el Stoxx sin la bendición de los gringos


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ese fino.... tiene poca liquidez....











pues como yo solo me fijo en el tecnico... de momento, si supera el 8, me meto, por muy poca liquidez que tenga


joder, no chuta... el grafico a 2 años!


----------



## Tupper (3 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues hoy me la voy a jugar *a largos*, pero eso sí, con stop ceñidísimo y si salta mala suerte.



Oh Dios no!!!!!!!!!! Va a ser una auténtica masacre esta tarde, voy abriendo el gas mejor...


----------



## Hagen (3 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo hace ya un tiempo que no me pongo largo o corto en el Stoxx sin la bendición de los gringos



No creo que hasta las 18:00 despeguen los gringos.....tenemos que tener la bendición de TIM....

He puesto la orden condionada..... y no me gustan los largos en estos ambientes....


----------



## Hagen (3 Mar 2009)

os dejo mis previsiones del oro, realizada el finde.


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Por ahora el sp500 +0,31% no despega..... quieren mas guano del bueno!


----------



## Riviera (3 Mar 2009)

Lo veo y subo.Dentro de ing a 3.03.Que dios se apiade de mi


----------



## brickworld (3 Mar 2009)

Este 702 es para limpiar larguitos no?¿ 

(Virgencita iluminame me quedo largo para mñana )


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

El poder de las manos fuertes en ENDESA.... -4,XX%


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2009)

de masacre es lo de prisa, en rojo permanente


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

no vamos a caer todos los dias un 4%... esto es controlado...


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2009)

Cuidadin con las empresas que anden por detras de la mandril

Economía.- El PSM presenta mañana a la AEB y a Blesa su Plan Financiero, que contempla una inyección de 10.000 millones - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> No creo que hasta las 18:00 despeguen los gringos.....tenemos que tener la bendición de TIM....
> 
> He puesto la orden condionada..... y no me gustan los largos en estos ambientes....




A mi tampoco por eso he puesto el stop, no me fiaba ni un pelo. De todas formas creo que nos toca otra tarde de caer hasta el cierre europeo, por lo menos. Rebote hemos tenido, pero si la semana pasada ya eran parcos, los de esta semana no llegan ni al nombre.


----------



## chollero (3 Mar 2009)

El número de parados registrados en las oficinas de las oficinas de los Servicios Públicos de Empleo( antiguo INEM) se acercó en febrero a los 3,5 millones de desempleados, tras sumar 154.058 parados respecto a enero (un 4,63% más), por lo que se trata de la mayor subida registrada en este mes desde que empezaron a compararse estadísticamente estos datos.

El paro roza los 3,5 millones - Expansión.com



vaya pasada de noticia, sabeis cuanto se tardara en volver a crear esos puestos?


----------



## brickworld (3 Mar 2009)

Mama me he hecho caca  

Dow 6,798.26 +34.97 (0.52%) 
S&P 500 699.60 -1.22 (-0.17%) 
Nasdaq 1,323.95 +1.10 (0.08%) 
10y bond 2.94% -0.02 (-0.68%)


----------



## Tupper (3 Mar 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> de masacre es lo de prisa, en rojo permanente



La verdad es que sí. Crónica de una muerte anunciada.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> no vamos a caer todos los dias un 4%... esto es controlado...



otros caeremeos un 10%  es broma


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Los leoncios os engañan como quieren... un rebote??? donde... un espejismo!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2009)

azkuna

san a 3,5 , ¿aun sigues viendo?


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

IBERIA en posición de aterrizaje.... destino 1,60€


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Mar 2009)

Sp 500 696!!

Pooodeeemooooss!!


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Lo hemos conseguido... ENDESA a -5,xx% ha costado poco... solo unas cuantas posis.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2009)

Si cae hoy el Ibex, antes perderemos el tiempo mañana en caer en picado

ya está todo descontado


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

pues nada, me ha saltado stop
no rebotamos en ningún puto sitio...


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> azkuna
> 
> san a 3,5 , ¿aun sigues viendo?



claro, entre 3,5-3,8 , pero vamos clarisimamente


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Las gacelas del BBVA han vendido a 5,10€ 

BANCO BILBAO VIZCAYA ARGENTARIA S.A. 5,10 -0,15 -2,86% 24473 5.1 5.11 140163


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> claro, entre 3,5-3,8 , pero vamos clarisimamente



¿que le digo al amiguete que compro a 6,2 un taco majo de acciones?, el quiere plusvalías


----------



## crack (3 Mar 2009)

Cortos abiertos en 7220 ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo no descarto un dia de que se chapen las bolsas ante el panico



de anoche.... mejor me callo, porque puede ser terrible si no para YA...


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los leoncios os engañan como quieren... un rebote??? donde... un espejismo!!!




Es lo que, en teoría, tocaba. Llevamos bajando muchos puntos sin parar y hoy hemos tenido un conato de rebote mirándolo desde el volumen. Pero la tremenda debilidad del mercado nos lleva a esto.

Sinceramente yo no esperaba que subiera mucho más, pero como le decía antes a Hagen, los rebotes de esta semana no pueden ni siquiera llamarse así.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿que le digo al amiguete que compro a 6,2 un taco majo de acciones?, el quiere plusvalías



usted insistia en el 6.... yo es que lo veia fatal, tecnicamente claro...

pero puedo equivocarme claro


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2009)

Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2009)

Me ha entrado la compra de Iberdrola de esta mañana a 4,75 tocate los cojones...


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

sabes donde paramos hoy?


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2009)

Tonuel

prepara la selladora automatica, hoy hay un monton de curro


----------



## belier (3 Mar 2009)

¿Quien le ha vuelto a sacar el tapón al IBEX?


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Mar 2009)

A ver si DJI me dá la alegría de romper el canal de las 2 últimas sesiones por abajo.
Aguanta heroicamente pero..


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

ha sido por eso:


Economía/Vivienda.- Las ventas de viviendas pendientes en EEUU se desploman en enero a mínimos de 2001. europapress.es


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2009)

Mas endesas compradas a 20,de perdidos al rio


----------



## brickworld (3 Mar 2009)

Estos usanos son tan hijos de puta que son capaces de cerrar en verde :

Coño que me van a sacar los stops


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

Iberdrola e Inter Rao y Gas Natural y Gazprom llegan a acuerdos energéticos. europapress.es


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

Hoy encima de puteo bajista tenemos indefinición total, el Stoxx ha llegado al mínimo y se ha girado para subir 10 puntos de nuevo. Es decir, ni rebotamos, ni bajamos convencidos del todo.

Mareo de perdiz para hacer limpieza de pescaillas.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2009)

Obi facilitando humo

Noticias de Economía - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## crack (3 Mar 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Estos usanos son tan hijos de puta que son capaces de cerrar en verde :
> 
> Coño que me van a sacar los stops



A mí ya me ha saltado... fuera de nuevo...


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

electricos. mas ojo:

El desplome de la industria reduce en un 37% el consumo de electricidad en Euskadi. El Correo


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mas endesas compradas a 20,de perdidos al rio











Saluda hamijo...


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2009)

me llama la atencion

FTSE 100	3500.21	-125.62	-3.46%

¿por aquello de que van a sacar mas billetes?


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

El SAN debe cerrar en 4,43€ para ser justos... veremos!


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

Me acabo de fijar que el Stoxx están en la parte más baja de un canal bajista que se lleva desarrollando desde octubre de 2008. Esa era una buena razón para rebotar hoy.

Cerrar por debajo de ese canal será caernos al barranco de verdad, aunque hay otro canal bajista que viene desde principios del año pasado y sería el próximo límite, pero ese límite aun está muy abajo.


----------



## Stuyvesant (3 Mar 2009)

Yo cuando empecé a ver rebotecitos de "Nikkei Mouse" por la noche, con un canal bajista de la hostia, me dije, "mañana alguno se cuelga de los huevos en el IBEX". Yo ahora no metía ni "pasta" de dientes en Madrid.


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2009)

Doctor, doctor... en ocasiones veo canales... :


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Doctor, doctor... en ocasiones veo canales... :




Pues este está a décimas de romperse.

Igual comienza la caída libre

Sp 500 694!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

si perdemos 694... objetivo proximo 680 ?? como lo veis tecnicos?


----------



## Stuyvesant (3 Mar 2009)

El Nikkei va a caerse en cuanto el S&P baje de 685. Coño, si ha subido antes de que abriera Wall Street, rebote de gato atado de pies y manos. Y el IBEX a menos de 6000 puede ser esta misma semana.


----------



## INTRUDER (3 Mar 2009)

Yo lo que veo. ..... es que no veo nada. Eso si, divertido es un rato.

Pero tambien sufro por los que perdeis los ahorros de vuestra vida comprando unos SAN, o unas lo que sean 

¿Nunca os habeis preguntado a donde van vuestras perdidas? :


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

Habrá que hacer una nueva ley de Murphy: si un canal puede romperse, se romperá 

Por cierto, hoy es el 5o día de bajada consecutiva en el Stoxx, ya empezamos de nuevo, quedan dos días para un rebote algo serio.


----------



## Stuyvesant (3 Mar 2009)

Y si no es esta semana, será en uno de estos "desmayos" por debajo de soportes de WS.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Habrá que hacer una nueva ley de Murphy: si un canal puede romperse, se romperá
> 
> Por cierto, hoy es el 5o día de bajada consecutiva en el Stoxx, ya empezamos de nuevo, quedan dos días para un rebote algo serio.



hoy era el 5º???

pues o mañana o el viernes.... verde


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> si perdemos 694... objetivo proximo 680 ?? como lo veis tecnicos?



Es el momento de derribar "las dos torres".

680 es correcto pero no muy consistente.

Déjame abrir el Visual y lo estudio

sp500 693


----------



## wsleone (3 Mar 2009)

SP500 692,55 : que cierre la puerta el último


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

Yo el siguiente soporte del S&P lo veo en 675.


----------



## Bipotecado. (3 Mar 2009)

¿Alguien sabe desde hace cuanto no se veian unos minimos como los de hoy?.
Hace cosa de un mes yo pensaba que tardariamos un par de meses en ver la bolsa por debajo de los 7000 , ahora empiezo a creer que se podra ver en un par de semanas.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2009)

Alimentando al bicho

EEUU lanza un plan de hasta un billón de dólares para estimular préstamos al consumo y a pymes - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Mar 2009)

DJI lucha por recuperar el canal

Visual no me carga el histórico.¡¡Ñorda!!


----------



## Stuyvesant (3 Mar 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Alimentando al bicho
> 
> EEUU lanza un plan de hasta un billón de dólares para estimular préstamos al consumo y a pymes - Yahoo! Finanzas




Ya empiezan a darle al abanico... igual solo nos quedamos por debajo de 7000.


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Mar 2009)

Bipotecado. dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe desde hace cuanto no se veian unos minimos como los de hoy?.
> Hace cosa de un mes yo pensaba que tardariamos un par de meses en ver la bolsa por debajo de los 7000 , ahora empiezo a creer que se podra ver en un par de semanas.



Según CNBC el SP no olía esto desde 1996


----------



## Bipotecado. (3 Mar 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Según CNBC el SP no olía esto desde 1996



Expansion comenta lo mismo y añade Dow Jones por debajo de los 7.000 puntos, por primera vez desde 1997.
:


----------



## Stuyvesant (3 Mar 2009)

Lo que no es normal es ver al IBEX por encima del DJ en mínimos históricos. Es de chiste.


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

FORD 
Las ventas en febrero caen un 48% 



> La compañía automovilística Ford ha publicado una caída del 48 por ciento en las ventas de vehículos ligeros en febrero hasta 95.694 unidades.
> 
> Los títulos de Ford apenas reaccionan a la noticia y bajan un 1,86 por ciento hasta los 1,85 dólares.


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Mar 2009)

Bueno ya ha vuelto al canalillo.

Ahora a luchar el sp con los 700


----------



## Stuyvesant (3 Mar 2009)

Lo del paro en Febrero en 160.000 ya me lo imaginaba, pero el pitorreo que se traen con los beneficios en los bancos y la autocartera, es la monda. Van a alargar esta comedia hasta final de junio, joder, con las ganas que tenía de ver a la hija y el papi dándose de ostias para comerse sus marrones.


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Mar 2009)

Tim va a dar la arenga en breve..

Otro zas,por favor!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Mar 2009)

No os toméis esto muy en serio, pero...

Si hacéis los niveles fibo desde máximos, y hacéis coincidir el 38,2% de caída con los mínimos de 1998 y sep01 y el 50% con la caída de las tecnológica en 2003, el 61,8% nos quedaría en 604... y el 100% en 0 puntos... : glups

Saludos...

PD: Rezad todo lo que sepáis en el 604, si cae de ahí ya no hablaríamos de bolsa...
PD2: Volviendo al gráfico, tenemos la Media200sesiones en el diario del S&P en 1009, a más de 300 puntos!!!!!!


----------



## Sargento Highway (3 Mar 2009)

Tim al habla...



El secretario del Tesoro en su muy esperada intervención está comentando que la contracción de crédito está causando, pérdidas de trabajo, declive en los negocios y presionando el sistema financiero. La incapacidad para reducir los déficits serán una hipoteca para el standard de vida de EEUU. La administración estimará los costes de los planes según vengan los acontecimientos y trabajando en conjunto con el Congreso. Comenta que los 250.000 millones de dólares que aparecen en los presupuestos no es una demanda específica. No me he enterado de nada. Este hombre habla para genios. Vamos arreglados en su mandato. Cada vez que habla siembra más dudas. Si había pocas dudas con el plan , ahora hay más, ya no se sabe ni el importe.


Si cárpatos no ha entendido a este tio estamos vendidos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2009)

Hoy el DJI cierra en positivo y por encima de los 6800,mañana tendremos otra oportunidad hamijos,yo estoy cargadito hasta arriba,por lo menos casi todo lo compre en minimos...


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No os toméis esto muy en serio, pero...
> 
> Si hacéis los niveles fibo desde máximos, y hacéis coincidir el 38,2% de caída con los mínimos de 1998 y sep01 y el 50% con la caída de las tecnológica en 2003, el 61,8% nos quedaría en 604... y el 100% en 0 puntos... : glups
> 
> ...




Si tumbamos las torres gemelas del sp queda en cero:


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

si el SP queda en cero creo que lo que menos nos va a importar son las accioncitas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Mar 2009)

Por cierto, lástima no haberlo visto antes, en los últimos 4 meses, se ha desplegado un HCH enorme en el S&P, con objetivo 680 desde el 800 más o menos... ya sé que viene con retraso pero algo es algo... 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> si el SP queda en cero creo que lo que menos nos va a importar son las accioncitas



_PD: Rezad todo lo que sepáis en el 604, si cae de ahí ya no hablaríamos de bolsa..._

Eso es más o menos lo que quería decir en esta frase...


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Mar 2009)

Si hay que caer la altura de las cabezas,desde el mínimo de las mismas (y según la teoría chartista,puede ser) se queda en nada.

Ale,a mirar el gráfico SP de 5 años y temblar!!


----------



## P05 (3 Mar 2009)

Despues de la caida de hoy, cada uno de los indices esta en los niveles mas bajos desde estas fechas:


```
dow	6667,03		28-04-1997
sp 	 691,78		03-10-1996
nasdaq	1295,48		21-11-2008
```


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Mar 2009)

Si DJI vuelve a la parte baja del canal,nuevos mínimos y a luchar por aguantar 6700

Os dejo en lo mejor .Hasta mañana.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Mar 2009)

Tanto el Dow, como el S&P, como el DAX, estan metidos el último mes en un canal muy claro, cuando lo rompan (por arriba o por abajo), tened el gatillo a punto... 

Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (3 Mar 2009)

a ver si no se cae, en la ultima hora como siempre!!!!

Por cierto lo de Tim aburre a las ovejas


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

Parece que por fin tenemos un rebote consistente, aunque yo lo voy a aprovechar mañana para ponerme corto.


----------



## Hagen (3 Mar 2009)

No somos capaces de superar el 1900 del stoxx

Por cierto Mulder, el gap del lunes sige sin cerrarse..... es lo unico que me faltaría para ponerme corto con toda confianza...


----------



## percebe (3 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que por fin tenemos un rebote consistente, aunque yo lo voy a aprovechar mañana para ponerme corto.



consistente,consistente ya veremos:


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

se cae, ya esta por debajo del soportillo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2009)

Enel no está obligada a lanzar una opa sobre el 8% de Endesa que no controla

La CNMV ha resuelto que Enel no deberá lanzar una opa sobre el 100% de Endesa, lo que le habría obligado a comprar el 8% en manos de accionistas minoritarios y habría encarecido en más de 3.000 millones su escalada accionarial en la eléctrica. La decisión del organismo presidido por Julio Segura supone la retirada de uno de los principales obstáculos que se planteaban a Enel en su acuerdo con Acciona.


Esto condujo al grupo italiano a condicionar el cumplimiento del mismo a no verse obligado a lanzar una opa por Endesa (ELE.MCENDESA
20,10 -5,19% -1,10 


Última noticia
Endesa. la cnmv concluye que enel no tendrá que lanzar una opa sobre endesa
Ver más 
resumen noticias perfil recomendaciones / consenso gráficos carteras histórico Insider ).

La compra del 25% de Acciona en Endesa por parte de Enel, que elevará del 67% al 92% su participación en la eléctrica, "no constituye ningún supuesto de los previstos en la Ley del Mercado de Valores y en el Real Decreto 1066/2007 que determine la obligación de formular una opa", señala la CNMV en un comunicado. Esta consideración del supervisor bursátil se emite en respuesta a una consulta sobre este particular remitida por la propia eléctrica italiana.

11.100 millones por el 25% de Endesa
En virtud de este acuerdo, Enel pagará a Acciona 11.100 millones por el 25% de Endesa al precio de la opa conjunta sobre Endesa más dividendo menos intereses, tras lo que el grupo constructor comprará por 2.900 millones 2.105 megavatios (MW) renovables e hidráulicos de la eléctrica. En suma, Acciona ingresará 8.200 millones y potenciará su cartera de generación. 

La Asociación Española de Accionistas Minoritarios de Empresas Cotizadas (Aemec) había indicado hoy que esperaría a que la CNMV se pronunciase sobre si Enel debería lanzar una OPA por Endesa. 

Argumentos a favor y en contra
Los minoritarios habían encontrado como único argumento favorable al deber de lanzar la oferta el que la operación consiste en pasar de un control conjunto de Endesa entre Enel y Acciona a un control exclusivo ejercido por la compañía italiana. 

No obstante, existen otros argumentos en contra del lanzamiento de la opa, entre ellos el de que Enel ya formuló junto a Acciona una oferta por el 100% en la que todos los accionistas tuvieron ocasión de salir del capital a un precio con prima. 

Además, en el momento del lanzamiento de la opa conjunta ya se partía del acuerdo parasocial entre Enel y Acciona en el que se le daba derecho a la segunda a ejercer una opción de venta de su participación, de modo que todos los accionistas ya eran conocedores de las futuras derivadas en la relación entre los nuevos socios de referencia. 

El Partido Popular llegó a exigir a la CNMV, tras el acuerdo entre Enel y Acciona, el lanzamiento de una opa obligatoria para proteger así al 8% de accionistas minoritarios "perjudicados" por la operación.


Enel no está obligada a lanzar una opa sobre el 8% de Endesa que no controla - 3/03/09 - elEconomista.es

ZAS EN TODA LA BOCA!!!


----------



## Hagen (3 Mar 2009)

Logico lo de Endesa, era un put cuando se lanzo la OPA.

jejeje.....más pasta para Acciona, porque era una de las clausulas del contrato.

Por cierto la cupula de Endesa a renovado los blindajes..... Rafael Miranda 10 Millones de euros del ala.... los empresarios no piden el despido libre??


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> No somos capaces de superar el 1900 del stoxx
> 
> Por cierto Mulder, el gap del lunes sige sin cerrarse..... es lo unico que me faltaría para ponerme corto con toda confianza...




Si te fijas en lo que está haciendo el Stoxx tenemos un fibo con base en 1861 y 100% en 1945, si se cumple podríamos decir que no supera el 1900 porque le toca corregir la 1a onda, esto se ve en la escala de 30 minutos.

Ahora mismo parece estar superando el nivel del 32%, posiblemente llegue al 1900 en la 1a onda, lo cual llevaría el 100% justo al cierre del gap del lunes.

Ahora veremos si se confirma la figura.


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

percebe dijo:


> consistente,consistente ya veremos:




Por la amplitud y continuidad de las velas lo parece, ahora veremos si realmente lo es.


----------



## Hagen (3 Mar 2009)

Mis futuros sobre el oro subiendo............ me voy a poner un collar de los de Mr T


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Madrid, 3 mar (EFECOM).- 

El inversor* Philip Falcone *declaró hoy a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) aumentos de sus participaciones en posiciones cortas en el BBVA, hasta el 1%, en el Banco Santander, hasta el 0,29%, y en el Banco Popular, hasta el 1,74%.


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

está claro, aquí no subimos hasta que los bancos valgan lo que tienen que valer


----------



## furia angelical (3 Mar 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Efectivamente, cuando estos oportunistas han vuelto al mercado nacional, es porque conocen que tienen recorrido a la baja... el SAN hasta 3,00€ 

Solo hay que ver los bancos EUROPEOS, ING, a 3,00€ ... RBS, FORTIS, etc.

BBVA, lo vemos a 4,00€ esta semana, si el POPULAR no ha hecho nada por defenderse de los ataques y llevan con las posis cortas desde 7/8 días.


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

entonces el ibex se queda por debajo de los 6000
5500 o así

PD: como le cueta al DJ atravesar os 6700


----------



## Kujire (3 Mar 2009)

Buenas, 

como os comenté estoy de viaje y acabo de llegar,.... parece que alguien ha echado flis de bueno para evitar el olorcillo a guano :.... 

desconfío del hombre del saco, aunque lo del Tito Bernanke tiene guasa, pero ojo le hacen más caso a él que a cualquier otro..... 

PD: Estoy muy cansada así que hasta mañana a tod@s


----------



## Hagen (3 Mar 2009)

No hay rebote que valga, esto se desangra a un 1% diario..... es un derrumbe controlado. Hay que abrir cortos y dejarlos.


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2009)

El Dow ahora mismo pinta bien... 




con suerte cierra en los 6600


----------



## Carolus Rex (3 Mar 2009)

Por fin alguien lo ha dicho "derrumbe CON-TRO-LA-DO", ni mas ni menos, la harán subir cuando lo crean oportuno y la dejarán caer cuando quieran.

Es lo que están haciendo con todo, bolsas, bancos, oro, petroleo, etc. Son ellos los que están poniendo los precios y limpiando nuestros bolsillos. Estan haciendo salir de la circulación todo el efectivo que pueden. Nos venden deuda, bonos etc. Nos quedamos con sus papeles y ellos con nuestro dinero, y llegará un dia que ni sus papeles ni el dinero tendrán ningún valor. ¿Que harán entonces? ¿Que es lo que traman? ¿Hacia donde nos están llevando?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2009)

La mano hamijos...


----------



## Hagen (3 Mar 2009)

la mano pasa hace ya tiempo de la bolsa....


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Por fin alguien lo ha dicho "derrumbe CON-TRO-LA-DO", ni mas ni menos, la harán subir cuando lo crean oportuno y la dejarán caer cuando quieran.
> 
> Es lo que están haciendo con todo, bolsas, bancos, oro, petroleo, etc. Son ellos los que están poniendo los precios y limpiando nuestros bolsillos. Estan haciendo salir de la circulación todo el efectivo que pueden. Nos venden deuda, bonos etc. Nos quedamos con sus papeles y ellos con nuestro dinero, y llegará un dia que ni sus papeles ni el dinero tendrán ningún valor. ¿Que harán entonces? ¿Que es lo que traman? ¿Hacia donde nos están llevando?






Yo soy una de esas manos fuertes y te digo que estamos dejando que sangre para comprar los restos a precio de ganga... pareces nuevo coño... :o


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2009)

Esto esta claro,ni rebote de gato muerto ni ostias.
Soltare el papel que tengo defendiendolo como pueda y a cortos a saco.
Se va a cagar telefonica,la tengo unas ganitas... tiene 2 euros de recorrido para abajo y los bancos un filón.
Es la unica forma de operar ahora.


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Esto esta claro,ni rebote de gato muerto ni ostias.
> Soltare el papel que tengo defendiendolo como pueda y a cortos a saco.
> Se va a cagar telefonica,la tengo unas ganitas... tiene 2 euros de recorrido para abajo y los bancos un filón.
> Es la unica forma de operar ahora.





Y Hannibal Lecter vió la luz...


----------



## percebe (3 Mar 2009)

Que rebaja le han metido en estos 15 minutos 6681


----------



## Carolus Rex (3 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo soy una de esas manos fuertes y te digo que estamos dejando que sangre para comprar los restos a precio de ganga... pareces nuevo coño... :o



Pues a ver si espabilais, que esto va mú lento....


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

futuris dow -43


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Por fin alguien lo ha dicho "derrumbe CON-TRO-LA-DO", ni mas ni menos, la harán subir cuando lo crean oportuno y la dejarán caer cuando quieran.
> 
> Es lo que están haciendo con todo, bolsas, bancos, oro, petroleo, etc. Son ellos los que están poniendo los precios y limpiando nuestros bolsillos. Estan haciendo salir de la circulación todo el efectivo que pueden. Nos venden deuda, bonos etc. Nos quedamos con sus papeles y ellos con nuestro dinero, y llegará un dia que ni sus papeles ni el dinero tendrán ningún valor. ¿Que harán entonces? ¿Que es lo que traman? ¿Hacia donde nos están llevando?



como que "por fin alguien..." ??? joder


----------



## Carolus Rex (3 Mar 2009)

¡Ah! Por cierto...llevo aquí desde el verano pasao... pero, eso si, en la sombra :

Al principio Mulder (que habla siempre con tanta seguridad) me ayudó a cagarla un par de veces... perdí mas de mil leuros...


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

ojo al nikkei
ayer hizo mínimo en 7088
si pierde los 7000 puede haber pánico

pd: que alguien mire los futuros del dj, a mi me da miedo...


----------



## percebe (3 Mar 2009)

Los futuros arden


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

-102, joder


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Si FALCONE ha ampliado las posiciones cortas... mañana tenemos al SAN en las puertas de los 4,00€

Es curioso .... con el BBVA, no necesiten vender tantas acc para tumbarlo, en comparación con el SAN.

ENDESA, ya la tenemos en 20,10€ ha llegado a estar a 19,xx ... antes del viernes la vemos a 18,00€

La van a dejar a 17,50€ el precio pre-OPA EON-ACCIONA


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Mar 2009)

El S&P desbocado, 682... :


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

y estamos 600 puntos por encima del dj...


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Nos puede venir bien para la apertura del IBEX.


----------



## percebe (3 Mar 2009)

Las cosa ¿donde ves el futuro del s&p 500?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Mar 2009)

percebe dijo:


> Las cosa ¿donde ves el futuro del s&p 500?



IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices.., hay que darse de alta, pero si miras en las páginas de hoy, hay 3 o 4 sitios que han puesto los foreros...

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

yo siempre me pongo a este antes de dormir, a ver si no me convierto en el siguiente.,.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ItVAphLddlk&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ItVAphLddlk&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## fros (3 Mar 2009)

Bajadas controladas?. Y una M. 
Por ahora da esa sensación, de que son bajadas "controladas", pero estamos a un paso del pánico y entonces veremos en qué se queda todo esto.:


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Nada mas lejos... solo tienes que ver... al minimo rebote todo DIOS vende!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> yo siempre me pongo a este antes de dormir, a ver si no me convierto en el siguiente.,.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ItVAphLddlk&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ItVAphLddlk&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Jajaja Muy bueno,este es del mismo gañan o familia..






YouTube - gañan inversoh español en intereconomia tv 16/09/2008


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

es el mismo pabo
puse los videos en youtube porque ese tio llama todas las semanas
y cada vez pierde más...


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Y que hace para perder de ese modo... compra chicharros?


----------



## chameleon (3 Mar 2009)

compra gamesas...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZFeVoJd2XIo&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZFeVoJd2XIo&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Es que en este PC, no tengo altavoces... no puedo escucharlo.

thx!

GAMESAS, hoy han hecho un barrido leoncio de los buenos, de perder -6,50% llegó a recuperar -1,xx% luego al -4,xx%

De todos modos, han soltado mucho papel... es posible que veamos un rebote esta semana, pero es muy peligroso entrar.

Esta mañana compre SACYR, intuia que iba a recuperar, como al final ha ocurrido, desde un -4,xx hasta un +1,xx% pero lamentablemente no me entró toda la orden de compra.

Hubiese sido muy rentable. XD


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2009)

La figura que estaba haciendo el Stoxx no se ha llegado a deshacer con la caida de última hora, aunque se ha quedado al límite. Si mañana en la apertura rompemos los mínimos de hoy habría que descartarla pero si arrancamos al alza la confirmaríamos.

Además de eso el VIX hoy ha bajado:


----------



## percebe (3 Mar 2009)

Gracias localizada una:
Futures Kurse Eurex Kurse Dax Futures Realtime Futures Charts Nasdaq Futures Dow Jones Futures S&P 500 Futures Futures Broker


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2009)

jojojo... Pedro de Málaga... jajaja 








Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2009)

Mulder pronostico para mañana extrapolable al ibex patrio...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> jojojo... Pedro de Málaga... jajaja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pedrito de Malaga tiene que estar flipando esta semana,si llama proximamente que postee aqui los comentarios,seguro que se caga en la madre de alguno a estas alturas...si en septiembre palmaba el 70% que le quedara ahora al interfecto????


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2009)

Ya lo comente esta mañana brevemente... pero pongo ahora la noticia completa:


Fondos de Barclays declaran una participación del 3,012% en Gamesa


La entidad financiera británica Barclays ha declarado una participación del 3,012% en Gamesa a través de cuatro fondos, según consta en los registros de la CNMV el martes.

La participación de Barclays en el fabricante de aerogeneradores es equivalente a 7,32 millones de acciones.


BARCLAYS


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2009)

Una duda que tengo con ENDESA,si supuestamente el dia que se reparte el dividendo el titulo cotiza a 18 euros,y el dividendo es de unos 6...saldria ese dia a 12 euros no???


----------



## fernando betes (3 Mar 2009)

gracias por hacermelo pasar tan bien, sois estupendos, os sigo y disfruto un monton.
se que sois técnicos puros, pero mi humilde pregunta es; ¿donde estan los fundamentales?. Jode bbva a 4 euros, iberdrola a 3?...jode, yo creia que eso era estar en fundamentales, aunque apliques valoraciones bajísimas de los activos....¿se comen los pasivos a los activos y es todo humo?
gracias y suerte a todos


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Una duda que tengo con ENDESA,si supuestamente el dia que se reparte el dividendo el titulo cotiza a 18 euros,y el dividendo es de unos 6...saldria ese dia a 12 euros no???



de supuestamente NADA


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> de supuestamente NADA



Los italianos van a dejar a Endesa mas tiesa que la mojama :


----------



## evidente (3 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Los italianos van a dejar a Endesa mas tiesa que la mojama :



suponiendo que tengas razón no será en el corto plazo


----------



## creative (4 Mar 2009)

GE General Electric Co 7,01 $ 22:00 0,59 (7,76%) 413.979 

HD Home Depot Inc 18,89 $ 22:02 1,03 (5,17%) 29.245 

Ya se que los certificados de hoy van a ser pequeño, pero aqui nadie certificada hoy nada o que???


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Mar 2009)

de Endesa no va a quedar ni el nombre


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2009)

Por cierto me llegaron los contratos de interdin,me duele la mano de firmar 45 veces...
Hasta ahora operaba con brokers del banco y Renta4 pero me canse un dia a final de sesión se quedo pillada su web y no pude quitarme de encima unas posiciones...:

Para operar en CDFs cobran un 1% sobre efectivo y de margen Euribr + 1,75% del 100% de la operación.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

creative dijo:


> GE General Electric Co 7,01 $ 22:00 0,59 (7,76%) 413.979
> 
> HD Home Depot Inc 18,89 $ 22:02 1,03 (5,17%) 29.245
> 
> Ya se que los certificados de hoy van a ser pequeño, pero aqui nadie certificada hoy nada o que???



te falta el menos


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> te falta el menos



por esto te pueden echar del trabajo  (menos si eres ministro)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Por cierto me llegaron los contratos de interdin,me duele la mano de firmar 45 veces...
> Hasta ahora operaba con brokers del banco y Renta4 pero me canse un dia a final de sesión se quedo pillada su web y no pude quitarme de encima unas posiciones...:
> 
> Para operar en CDFs cobran un 1% sobre efectivo y de margen Euribr + 1,75% del 100% de la operación.




Por cierto, he estado probando selftrade y me parece que los voy a enviar a tomar vientos en cuanto se me acabe el período de 3 meses sin comisiones (es una oferta que ofrecían). El caso es que si que me han cobrado las comisiones y he tenido que llamar para que las quiten (aún no lo han hecho pero han prometido hacerlo). Pero lo peor ha sido ver como me cobraban comisiones dobles al ejecutarse la orden en dos precios distintos : Lo nunca visto...Creo que voy a seguir operando en bolsa española...con mi broker americano... ¿Qué utilizáis por aquí que no os frian a comisiones y tengan opciones y futuros?


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

aqui usamos mulderchart


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

7153
7143


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> aqui usamos mulderchart




AAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!! :


----------



## chollero (4 Mar 2009)

ibex 35 -7235

salu2


----------



## El_Presi (4 Mar 2009)

los chinos van a anunciar otro plan de estímulo económico según bloomberg


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Mar 2009)

¿Qué opináis de la posible bajada de tipos de interés en la Eurozona para mañana jueves?

El BCE bajará medio punto los tipos de interés en la eurozona hasta el 15 | Economía



> El BCE bajará medio punto los tipos de interés en la eurozona hasta el 1,5%
> 
> Fráncfort (Alemania), 3 mar (EFE).- El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) rebajará con toda probabilidad este jueves los tipos de interés en la eurozona medio punto, lo que dejará el precio del dinero en el 1,5%.
> 
> ...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Mar 2009)

Por cierto, sois unos herejes y unos antipatriotas hablando de un IBEX a 4.000, Samuel Sierra (Intereconomía) dice que están cercanos los 8.000 y que se espera un rebote próximo del 10%. Y que los precios están super atractivos (pone como ejemplo el SAN), que los que estén comprados esperen que se revalorizará su cartera...



> Samuel Sierra, experto en Opciones, ha explicado el porqué del no-rebote de esta sesión. El grueso del mercado esperaba un rebote que finalmente no se ha producido, posiblemente por la falta de liquidez que sufrimos. No obstante, los índices de sobreventa que registran las bolsas, son síntomas claros de rebote que según el experto podríamos ver en próximas sesiones, buscando niveles cercanos a los 8.000 puntos.



Y también hay un video aqui: Samuel Sierra: "Nos espera un rebote cercano al 10%" - Intereconomía


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mulder pronostico para mañana extrapolable al ibex patrio...




Todo lo que digo para el Stoxx es bastante aplicable al ibex, siempre que lo que diga esté dentro del horario del Ibex, para otros horarios vale con lo que hagan los gringos.

Para hoy la apertura debería ser plana o ligeramente bajista y a partir de ahí deberíamos subir porque el Stoxx parece que va a arrancar al alza.

PD: Felicidades por pasarte a Interdin, ahora lo vas a tener más complicado porque tendrás que elegir entre cortos y largos, pero creo que haces bien.


----------



## Samzer (4 Mar 2009)

A mí me gusta más este titular. 

*Ni un mísero rebote en medio de la desesperación general por la absoluta inoperancia alcista*

Ni un mísero rebote en medio de la desesperación general por la absoluta inoperancia alcista - 3/03/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## seldon (4 Mar 2009)

yo creo que el rebote, puede andar entre el 20% y el 30%, pero creo que nos falta un punto de cocción para pegar el rebote..., en la caida de las ultimas semanas, el VIX no esta aumentando en la medida que lo hizo en octubre..., no se..., hay complacencia en el mercado y falta miedo, todo el mundo esta esperando el rebote..., es posible que veamos una caida más durante los proximos dias, con repunte de la volatilidad y entonces creo que si seria buen momento para entrar largos, con una posible proyección de DOW a 9000-9500


----------



## Starkiller (4 Mar 2009)

Yo la lectura que hago del VIX es que lo peor aun esta por llegar. Aun no hemos llegado a Octubre. Pero llegaremos, llegaremos.

Por cierto, a diferencia de Mulder, yo diría que la apertura sera algo alcista, luego andará lateral sobre los 7300, para pegarse el castañazo a media mañana.


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

Buenos días.

Gamesa hoy tiene todas las de subir... veremos si se cumplen los planes.

Suerte a todos los que entraran durante la mañana!


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

A los buenos días!

Al final se ha confirmado la figura de rebote de ayer, hemos arrancado al alza y parece que hay ciertas ganas de subir, lo cual podría suceder a lo largo de la mañana. Como pega tenemos unos gaps muy cerca de los mínimos de ayer que nos impedirán el avance durante todo el día, especialmente cuando abran los gringos.

El rebote no toca hoy, aunque harán el teatrillo de que nos animamos para ponerse a cazar piezas con cornamenta.


----------



## Hagen (4 Mar 2009)

Vaya subidita del Stoxx.

Estamos en los 1900, con la que cayo ayer....


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Gamesa hoy tiene todas las de subir... veremos si se cumplen los planes.
> 
> Suerte a todos los que entraran durante la mañana!




Pues acabo de ver esto:



> ING rebaja el precio objetivo de Gamesa a 10,5 euros desde 15,6 euros anteriores.
> 
> Recomiendan MANTENER.



- CAPITAL BOLSA - HISTÓRICO DE VALORES: Mercado Continuo


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Vaya subidita del Stoxx.
> 
> Estamos en los 1900, con la que cayo ayer....




Si pasa del 1906 daré la subida por buena, aunque yo creo que lo conseguirá, pero le costará.


----------



## Hagen (4 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si pasa del 1906 daré la subida por buena, aunque yo creo que lo conseguirá, pero le costará.



A 1940 tengo la escopeta cargada


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> A 1940 tengo la escopeta cargada




Yo tengo objetivo en 1953, pero en 1945 hay una piedra gorda que no se si llegaremos a pasar, de todas formas yo voy a esperar también con la escopeta cargada.

¿que ves en 1940?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Mar 2009)

Buenos días a tod@s... 

Dax a punto de romper canal alcista...

Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (4 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo tengo objetivo en 1953, pero en 1945 hay una piedra gorda que no se si llegaremos a pasar, de todas formas yo voy a esperar también con la escopeta cargada.
> 
> ¿que ves en 1940?



Veo que es el cierre del gap del stoxx del lunes y sobre todo el ITRAXX, que hay mucho miedo, que el oro baja....

Y que el viernes tenemos los datos de paro en USA, no creo que dejen volar mucho las bolsas.

Tenemos mucho guano que ver todavia, hasta que no suba el VIX a maximos no empezaremos a hacer un suelo temporal o no como el de minimos de octubre.


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

*UBS baja a BBVA de 7,2 a 5,5 y aconseja neutral

UBS baja a Santander de 5,6 a 4,3 y aconseja vender *


----------



## Stuyvesant (4 Mar 2009)

Enos días. ¿Han atrapado ya al gato de los rebotes, o todavía anda por ahí cazando incautos?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2009)

Soltadas parte de Endesa a 20,16


----------



## Hagen (4 Mar 2009)

abiertos largos en stoxx 1894, stop ceñido


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2009)

Soltadas la mitad de Repsol a 11,96 entre a 11,65


----------



## Hagen (4 Mar 2009)

Saltados stop..... tenemos para las comisiones y la comida de hoy..... ya no tengo que mendigar...


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

ENDESA, tengo el presentimiento de que hoy toca los 18,10€ en subasta se ha visto!


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

Ahora berraco bama también nos hace de analisto:



> U.S. President Barack Obama said
> “buying stocks is a potentially good deal if you’ve got a long
> term perspective.” He spoke at a press briefing in Washington
> while meeting U.K. Prime Minister Gordon Brown.



Compren, compren, que a largo plazo siempre sube, como dice nuestro amigo el malagueño


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

Está infundando fortaleza a los mercados... eso sí... a 3-4 años de "largo plazo" XD


----------



## Hagen (4 Mar 2009)

Se piensa que esta todavia en campaña..... las palabras mueven, pero los hechos mucho mas


----------



## chameleon (4 Mar 2009)

SAN 4,53
en cuanto empiece a bajar se acabó el rebotillo


----------



## comparto-piso (4 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> SAN 4,53
> en cuanto empiece a bajar se acabó el rebotillo



si empieza a bajar claro que se acaba el rebote jeje. Acaso puede rebotar bajando?


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

Si, además hoy UBS les está abriendo el camino..... GAMESA ha hecho una maniobra muy extraña... de +4,xx% para abajo...


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

SACYR es un p... chicharro... que lo echen del ibex35 no tiene apenas liquidez, además de ser un cadaver bursartil.... abajo!!!


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> si empieza a bajar claro que se acaba el rebote jeje. Acaso puede rebotar bajando?




Aunque parezca una estupidez decirlo, cuando se sube si


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2009)

Hay que adaptarse y vender para ganar unos centimillos,la gente tiene miedo,las subidas no tienen fuerza y enseguida se vienen abajo...esperaremos a las 3 para ver que pasa.


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

Aquí uno que ya tiene las balas cortas cargadas en el revólver, el seguro quitado y el dedo nervioso, parapetado a la espera de la señal de fuego.

Esto es la guerra!


----------



## Stuyvesant (4 Mar 2009)

No es por animar el cotarro pero ¿Qué habrá soñado esta noche Botín...? un oso persiguiéndole por el bosque, una reunión con el fantasma de Rockefeller, lamentándose de lo que joden los hijos... es que estoy por abrir una porra sobre el SAN y cuanto va a caer y si rebotara en los 3,25, o se quedara en el limbo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Mar 2009)

Hoy USA:

* A las 13.00:
-Índice de refinanciaciones.
Dato previo: 3.618.

-Índice de peticiones de préstamo.
Dato previo: 743,5.

* A las 13.30:
-Indicador de despidos corporativos de la consultora privada Challenger de febrero.
Dato previo: 241,749. Previsión: No disponible.

** A las 14.15:
-Indicador de la consultora ADP sobre empleo de febrero.
Dato previo: -522.000. Previsión: -610.000.

* A las 16.00:
-ISM de servicios de febrero.
Dato previo: 44,2. Previsión: 42.
*
* A las 16.30:
-Reservas semanales de crudo.

* A las 20.00:
-Libro Beige de la FED.

Saludos...

PD: Madre mía, se esperan más de 600.000 parados en febrero...  y cuidado a las 16:00 con el ISM...


----------



## Bayne (4 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Aquí uno que ya tiene las balas cortas cargadas en el revólver, el seguro quitado y el dedo nervioso, parapetado a la espera de la señal de fuego.
> 
> Esto es la guerra!



Mulder, una pregunta fácil. Me estoy pensando lo de Interdin, pero parece que no permite operar directamente con acciones sino con derivados (futuros, opciones, CFDs) es así, ¿no?


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Mulder, una pregunta fácil. Me estoy pensando lo de Interdin, pero parece que no permite operar directamente con acciones sino con derivados (futuros, opciones, CFDs) es así, ¿no?




Yes, si quieres acciones de verdad hay muchos bancos y muchos otros brokers que las ofrecen, a cambio en Interdin te cobran comisiones bastante bajas (para lo que se ve en el resto de brokers nacionales) y tienes la posibilidad de ponerte corto en todo aquello con lo que operes.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2009)

Otra para Mulder
En el contrato de interdin en la pagina 15 en comisiones de CFDs en corretajes pone un 1% sobre efectivo operación,te pone a ti lo mismo?


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Otra para Mulder
> En el contrato de interdin en la pagina 15 en comisiones de CFDs en corretajes pone un 1% sobre efectivo operación,te pone a ti lo mismo?




Pues no tengo el contrato ahora mismo a la mano, pero las tarifas de CFD's puedes verlas aquí:

https://www.interdinfuturos.com/pop_cfds.asp

Y si tienes alguna duda siempre puedes llamarles.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2009)

Por eso me extrañaba,en el contrato pone 1%,les llamare antes de enviar los contratos.
Gracias


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

como está el "iTrash" crossover ??


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Mar 2009)

Me he puesto corto a ver que tal...

Edito: PMI Eurozona mínimo histórico... pero mejor de lo esperado...  qué jodíos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

yo hoy a las 2 de la tarde, si estuviera dentro, me saldria, porsi

pero como no lo estoy...


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me he puesto corto a ver que tal...




El Stoxx ahora está en el mismo lugar que antes no ha logrado atravesar, pero considero que aun no es el momento exacto de ponerse corto, falta un poco para ello.

Tal vez el momento apropiado no sea hasta que arranquen los gringos, yo sigo esperando con el arma a punto y vigilando en todo momento.

edito: Ya ha conseguido hacer nuevo máximo.


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

SOL MELIA, está a punto de rebotar... yo mantengo mi orden a 2,00€ de momento.


----------



## Riviera (4 Mar 2009)

vendidas mid ieneges a 3.25. El ultimo 7% de plusvalias que se lo lleve otro!!!!!


----------



## seldon (4 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Por eso me extrañaba,en el contrato pone 1%,les llamare antes de enviar los contratos.
> Gracias



1% de comision? joder, debe haber algun error, me parece una pasta, yo estoy con IG Markets y creo recordar que la comision era del 0,1% del montante total de la operacion con CFD's.

por cierto, que os parece IG Markets?


----------



## Bayne (4 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Por eso me extrañaba,en el contrato pone 1%,les llamare antes de enviar los contratos.
> Gracias



Desde luego en la web pone 1 por mil, dinos cómo acaba la cosa Hannibal, que después voy yo


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

Sol Meliá: Moodys pone su calificación crediticia en vigilancia negativa

MADRID, 04 MAR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Sol Meliá es noticia porque la agencia Moody's ha puesto en revisión negativa su calificación crediticia Ba1. La cadena hotelera atraviesa una dura situación en bolsa, ya que se encuentra cotizando en mínimos históricos.

Los inversores han castigado mucho al valor por las malas perspectivas económicas, que ponen bajo presión los ingresos de la compañía.

En estos momentos, Sol Meliá cae un 2%, hasta 2,35 euros. Ha llegado a tocar un mínimo histórico intradía en 2,30 euros. En abril de 2007 tocó un máximo histórico en 19 euros por acción.

C.P.O.


----------



## Hagen (4 Mar 2009)

Es un 1 por 1000


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Mar 2009)

Tanto el DAX, como el IBEX, han roto sus canales bajistas... qué credibilidad le damos a esto...?

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2009)

Fuera de gas natural a 13,70 entre a 13,15.... empieza a darme algo de lo que me quito...jajajaja


----------



## Hagen (4 Mar 2009)

Es para aligerar la sobreventa..... y luego al guano...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (4 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tanto el DAX, como el IBEX, han roto sus canales bajistas... qué credibilidad le damos a esto...?
> 
> Saludos...



ya pero no su tendencia bajista


la tendencia bajista es cuando los maximos son decrecientes



y hay que recordar que se sigue en una tendencia hasta que pase algo que nos diga que ya no hay tendencia


por lo tanto seguimos en tendencia bajista, aunque haya movimientos laterales estos todavía no han roto dicha tendencia

bajas - consolidas - bajas - consolidas


es decir como estamos ahora


----------



## furia angelical (4 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> SOL MELIA, está a punto de rebotar...




¡¡¡ADVERTENCIA!!!

En este reputado hilo, habitualmente poblado de buena gente, se han infiltrado hace tiempo, una serie de sujetos que escudándose en la tolerancia que impera en este espacio y con total desprecio de inteligencia y derecho, embarcan a los demás en inciertas a la par que peligrosas aventuras, definiendo así la calidad humana que alienta ignotas intenciones...

Estos enfáticos seres, con un estimulo digno de mejor empeño y armados con la osadía que propicia el terreno abonado de la ignorancia ajena, arremeten día y noche contra la razón, atropellando haciendas e ilusiones de mas de un incauto que guiados por su burda retórica, probablemente sucumban a los envenenados cantos de sirena que expelen.

Avisados quedan... ¡¡MUCHO OJO!!


PD: Adaptación ad hoc, de una nota admonitoria, procedente de un sitio especializado en finanzas.


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tanto el DAX, como el IBEX, han roto sus canales bajistas... qué credibilidad le damos a esto...?
> 
> Saludos...




El Stoxx es la 3a vez que lo hace sin conseguirlo. Yo ya estoy a puntito de disparar el corto, no habrá stop, aguantaré unos puntos en contra si hace falta, sé que acabaremos en el guano.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> SOL MELIA, está a punto de rebotar... yo mantengo mi orden a 2,00€ de momento.



Son datos publicados hoy por el INE. 

*Durante el mes de enero las pernoctaciones en establecimientos hoteleros han bajado un 12 % anual. Los residentes bajan las pernoctaciones un 12.5 %, cuando los no residentes lo hacen un 11.6 %. 

En enero se cubrieron sólo un 34.8 % de las plazas ofertas, lo que supone una caída del 13.6 % sobre un año antes. 

Los precios hoteleros bajan un 2.6 % en tasa anual, 3.9 puntos menos que la inflación del sector en enero de 2008. *

Fundamentales, je je...

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2009)

furia angelical dijo:


> ¡¡¡ADVERTENCIA!!!
> 
> En este reputado hilo, habitualmente poblado de buena gente, se han infiltrado hace tiempo, una serie de sujetos que escudándose en la tolerancia que impera en este espacio y con total desprecio de inteligencia y derecho, embarcan a los demás en inciertas a la par que peligrosas aventuras, definiendo así la calidad humana que alienta ignotas intenciones...
> 
> ...



Yo creo que son trolls de las empresas para que compremos sus papelitos o una conspiracion judeo-masonica de las altas esferas, no te jode....

Esto es un foro de opinión y la gente expresa lo que creee que va a pasar,sus opiniones,operaciones o estrategias si lo ve oportuno y quiere,luego cada uno que las imprete como quiera,pero no veas fantasmas donde no los hay!!


----------



## otropepito (4 Mar 2009)

furia angelical dijo:


> ¡¡¡ADVERTENCIA!!!
> 
> En este reputado hilo, habitualmente poblado de buena gente, se han infiltrado hace tiempo, una serie de sujetos que escudándose en la tolerancia que impera en este espacio y con total desprecio de inteligencia y derecho, embarcan a los demás en inciertas a la par que peligrosas aventuras, definiendo así la calidad humana que alienta ignotas intenciones...
> 
> ...




Perooooo, en ese sitio especializado en finanzas ¿nadie se rió del sujeto que escrbió eso? ¿Acaso los ignorantes no podemos intervenir? ¿No podemos dar nuestra opinión fruto de la valentía de la que nos provee nuestra ignorancia?
¡Uy! De hecho a los ignorantes que tenemos cuatro duros también nos dejan invertir en bolsa.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Son datos publicados hoy por el INE.
> 
> *Durante el mes de enero las pernoctaciones en establecimientos hoteleros han bajado un 12 % anual. Los residentes bajan las pernoctaciones un 12.5 %, cuando los no residentes lo hacen un 11.6 %.
> 
> ...




El turismo lo va a llevar muy mal,trabajo en el sector sobre todo en receptivo,los precios han caido brutalmente asi como la demanda,se estrechan mucho los margenes de venta,la cosa no pinta bien.


----------



## furia angelical (4 Mar 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Perooooo, en ese sitio especializado en finanzas ¿nadie se rió del sujeto que escrbió eso? ¿Acaso los ignorantes no podemos intervenir? ¿No podemos dar nuestra opinión fruto de la valentía de la que nos provee nuestra ignorancia?
> ¡Uy! De hecho a los ignorantes que tenemos cuatro duros también nos dejan invertir en bolsa.




Aprende a leer compadre...


----------



## Hagen (4 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx es la 3a vez que lo hace sin conseguirlo. Yo ya estoy a puntito de disparar el corto, no habrá stop, aguantaré unos puntos en contra si hace falta, sé que acabaremos en el guano.



como primera cota para ponerse corto es el 1920 del stoxx.....no creo que lo dejen subir hoy mas


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

No te preocupes FA, aquí solo cuenta el resultado, desde los 2,34 ahora está 2,38€


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

hoy mulder seria el sexto dia de rojos en stoxx, asi pues hoy podemos ser verdes, pero si hoy rojo, mañana rojo


----------



## otropepito (4 Mar 2009)

furia angelical dijo:


> Aprende a leer compadre...



Sí, sí, si lo he leido dos veces. Y mi pregunta, era muy sencilla. Bueno, déjalo, majo.


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

Fiat, suspendida de cotización cuando subía un 8%


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

el oro ha caido un 10% en 1 semana.... ande esta la pastaaaaaA??


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> como primera cota para ponerse corto es el 1920 del stoxx.....no creo que lo dejen subir hoy mas




Pues yo no tengo nada en 1920, aunque si tenía una resistencia en 1910, si pasa ahora mismo de 1916 (más o menos la misma historia de antes) debería llegar sin demasiados problemas a 1945. De todas formas podría hacer un primer impulso hasta 1926 que es donde (parece que) acaba la onda 3a y de ahí corregir un poco para llegar luego al 1945.

Al menos así lo veo yo, aunque le está costando horrores hacer todo el camino.


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> hoy mulder seria el sexto dia de rojos en stoxx, asi pues hoy podemos ser verdes, pero si hoy rojo, mañana rojo




Pues hoy va a ser rojo, los gaps están en mínimos de ayer y si llegamos a esos mínimos vamos a tener que comer más guano.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Mar 2009)

Aunque no solemos hablar mucho de oro, me he estado mirando la gráfica, y es horrorosa, como pierda los 900$, se va a los 800$...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

IBERDROLA, no tiene fuerza, ayer llegó a los 5,00€ intradía... ahora va para abajo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

Credit Agricole no alcanza previsiones en cuarto trimestre - 4/03/09 - elEconomista.es

La Cartera de José Ramón Sánchez Galán, analista financiero independiente - Expansión.com
1. ¿Qué tendencia tiene el Ibex a corto plazo?
Actualmente y dada la situación actual la tendencia de fondo del Ibex sigue siendo bajista. La característica básica de esta tendencia es doble:
· En primer lugar estamos en un proceso de alto riesgo, la recesión económica no augura perspectivas favorables para dos males endémicos de la economía española lastrados por un modelo centrado en sectores expansivos pero escasamente productivos: el desempleo y la recolocación de esa mano de obra excedente de los sectores mencionados (construcción y turismo) y el déficit público que supone un volumen de ayudas más para sostenimiento que para desarrollo (más hacia el consumo que hacia la inversión).
· En segundo lugar, la incertidumbre sigue presente en el mercado. Es el peor enemigo de la Bolsa ya que incorpora volatilidad al mercado y, por tanto, un incremento del riesgo amén de un desconocimiento a corto plazo de tendencias.
Por todo ello, sería importante vigilar niveles para determinar una tendencia definida: al alza la superación de los 8.500 que llevaría a niveles cercanos a los 9.500 puntos y a la baja, la pérdida de los 7.000 puntos podría llevar al índice al entono de los 5.500 puntos.

2. ¿Cuáles serían las principales claves para determinar el rumbo de los mercados en las próximas semanas?
· Sector real: Ventas minoristas y desempleo. El consumo sigue siendo la variable fundamental del PIB y según los últimos datos, aún está en precario. Por su parte, el índice de desempleo crece en media en Europa no sólo en España, sino también en Italia y Gran Bretaña preferentemente por la situación del sector inmobiliario.
· Sector monetario: Tipos de interés y tasa de morosidad. En el primer caso, la bajada de tipos al 1,5% parece descartada. Falta por determinar si es suficiente o, por el contrario, deberán adoptarse medidas complementarias que no erosionen, no obstante, la inflación por encima del objetivo del BCE (2% subyacente interanual). La tasa de morosidad, por su parte, está disminuyendo las provisiones bancarias e influyendo en las ratios de cobertura lo que podría hacer religar los niveles mínimos de solvencia de Basilea II de algunas entidades, con lo cual, para cubrir los coeficientes podría encarecer las líneas de crédito y destinar posibles fuentes de financiación productivas a cubrir los niveles TIER respectivos.

3. ¿Qué tres valores del Ibex tendría en cartera?
· Santander: Sigue siendo un valor a tener en cuenta. La reestructuración de su situación con respecto a los últimos escándalos financieros así como el objetivo de nivelar sus participaciones inmobiliarias pueden ser elementos a considerar ante la actual situación que atraviesa el sector financiero. Aparte sigue su grado de diversificación del negocio y cuenta con resultados positivos. Continúa sufriendo en parte la ampliación de capital a 4,5 euros. Por encima de los 5,5 euros podría plantearse una entrada.
· Telefónica: Los últimos resultados continúan confirmando que la compañía española se mantiene firme ante la actual situación ya que, a pesar de haber ganado menos, también ha incrementado sus ingresos. Atención a posibles compras de teleoperadoras europeas medianas y al incremento de presencia en el mercado de móviles en el que se mantiene en el grupo líder mundial. Compra por encima de los 15 euros.
· Iberdrola: Las energías renovables podrían impulsar a esta compañía a través de su filial Iberdrola renovables así como la reestructuración del modelo energético español del que Iberdrola está participando. Mantiene su posición de liderazgo en el sector eléctrico y su nivel de endeudamiento es soportable. No obstante, no entrar hasta que no supere los 6 euros.

4. ¿Por qué tres valores de la bolsa española apostaría a largo plazo?
· Telefónica: Un valor con perspectivas dada la situación de privilegio que mantiene en el sector así como las expectativas de incrementar la presencia en aquellos mercados en los que o es líder (México), o está en camino de serlo (Brasil) o bien trata de hacerlo (China).
· Repsol: Las perspectivas de una mejora de los precios del crudo así con la diversificación de su negocio y las perspectivas de concentración del mercado, puede ser una buena oportunidad para la compañía con intereses fuertemente anclados en otros mercados. El nivel de entrada estaría por encima de los 13,60 euros.
· Santander: Una entidad financiera con un negocio solvente y consolidado que tiene perspectivas de aumentar su participación en otros mercados (Gran Bretaña y estados Unidos) y que su estrategia de mercado pasa, aparte de la diversificación, por un negocio ya afianzado y posiblemente con perspectivas de ser una de las tres mejores entidades del mundo.

5. ¿Una apuesta arriesgada para un perfil agresivo?
· Ferrovial: La apuesta por la empresa en el sector servicios en el sector de 'handling' aeroportuario (en el que es uno de los mayores del mundo) podría suponer una actividad interesante para seguir el valor. Sus acercamientos a Cintra podrían suponer una estrategia de diversificación a tener en cuenta. En negativo, su elevado endeudamiento. Superar los 20 euros supondría entradas en el valor.
· ACS: Tras sus buenos resultados, trata de llegar a ser un operador global de infraestructuras de energía de gas y electricidad, ya que lo es en las infraestructuras de transporte con su participación en Abertis. En negativo, su elevada deuda a corto plazo y la situación del entorno que el está afectando en mayor medida que sus comparables. Atención a los 31 euros para entrar en el valor.
· Corporación Dermoestética: El aumento de ingresos ordinarios y la posibilidad de obtención de financiación a medio plazo supondría una apuesta especulativa sobre la financiación de sus cuentas. La superación de los 3 euros invita a señales de entrada en el valor.
· Almirall: El incremento en gastos de investigación y los resultados positivos de 2008, invitan a una empresa con posibilidades de resultados mejores de lo esperados para 2009. Se incrementan las licencias para la comercialización de productos propios ('licencias out') que podrían impulsar los resultados de Almirall. La superación de los 7 euros podría suponer una entrada en el valor.

6. ¿Un valor seguro para un inversor conservador?
Telefónica: La empresa mantiene una posición preponderante en el mercado español así como una posición de relevancia en el mercado mundial que podría considerarse como una compañía de fuerte presencia internacional y con las mejores perspectivas para un merado de móviles en pujanza.

"La incertidumbre sigue presente en el mercado. Es el peor enemigo de la Bolsa ya que incorpora volatilidad al mercado y un incremento del riesgo amén de un desconocimiento a corto plazo de tendencias"

7. ¿Qué tres valores europeos le gustan más?
· Deutsche Telekom: El sector de las telecomunicaciones es un sector al margen de movimientos estrictamente cíclicos. Se encuentra bien posicionada en su mercado. De hecho, sus resultados han resultados mejores de lo esperado llegando a ser la mayor compañía telefónica de Europa. Por encima de los 9 euros es una entrada con buenas perspectivas.
· Bayer: Sólidamente ubicada y líder en su sector. No obstante, la necesaria 'modernización' de su estructura productiva podría pasarle factura a corto plazo, de ahí que haya sido excesivamente castigado. Si aguanta los 36,5/37 euros sería una posibilidad para el medio plazo en el valor.
· Danone: Empresa del sector de alimentación bien posicionado en su ramo. El crecimiento de la empresa de lácteos, cereales y agua embotellada impulsaron el crecimiento de las ventas, con una mínima ralentización en el último semestre. Atención al consumo de 2009. No obstante se trata de un valor para los muy conservadores. La posibilidad de mantener los 35,70 euros es clave para plantear una entrada en el valor.

8. ¿Qué valores elegiría para refugiarse de la incertidumbre bursátil?
· Grifols: La empresa sigue siendo líder en el mercado de hemoglobina mundial y mantiene sus planes de expansión en Estados Unidos. Aunque el mercado ya ha descontado parte de los planes de expansión de la empresa, la expectativa de sus resultados para 2009 no supone un catalizador para el valor pero sí mantener el mismo. Entraría a partir de los 12,30-12,40 euros.
· Bankinter: Los bancos medianos podrían servir de refugio ante un modelo de negocio bien consolidado. Es el caso de este banco mediano que, a pesar de los problemas que pudiera haber en el sector, es de los mejores en capear el temporal. No en vano lleva una rentabilidad del 3% este año, por encima de la media, debido a la continuación de su modelo de negocio bien estructurado. Los 6,50 euros es un valor importante para mantener el valor a medio plazo.

9. ¿Qué sectores son sus preferidos?
· Bancos: Los modelos de negocio están cambiando, puede haber movimientos corporativos y la situación de la morosidad es coyuntural ya que el sector financiero español tiene una estructura más sólida que en otros países lo que le hará capear el temporal en mejores condiciones para el año que viene que sus competidores europeos.
· Farmacéuticas: Un sector que se está comportando con un marcado carácter defensivo, si cabe, superior a otras situaciones económicas anteriores.
· Telecomunicaciones: La revolución de productos y servicios sobre todo en el segmento de móviles así como la diversificación de estructuras productivas complementarias (teléfonos móviles combinados con televisión e internet), aparte del grado de desarrollo del factor tecnológico son síntomas de un mercado cada vez más creciente.
· Sector aéreo: Los últimos movimientos corporativos así como el incremento de mercados (ley de espacios abiertos) pudieran suponer un cambio de mentalidad de las compañías que han de combinar precio, servicio y competencia con costes más bajos dada la tendencia del crudo. Esta especialización del servicio pudiera suponer un revulsivo para modernizar la oferta productiva en el sector aéreo.

10. ¿Qué sectores podrían registrar mayores movimientos corporativos?
· Bancos: El sector financiero, que por el momento no cotiza en bolsa y que pudiera tener movimientos corporativos, podría ser el de las Cajas de Ahorros. La posibilidad de cotizar a través de cuotas participativas (caso de la CAM) así como el incremento de tamaño para aunar esfuerzos en clara competencia con la banca mediana podría desembocar en que los bancos medianos (Pastor, Bankinter, Popular y Sabadell) puedan plantearse perfilar proyectos corporativos entre los mismos y surjan los consabidos rumores que lleven a movimientos de precios por encima de lo normal.
· Constructoras e inmobiliarias: La crisis del sector pudiera llevar a acercamientos de empresas con modelos e intereses comunes o la compra de empresas con problemas de endeudamiento pero que pudieren resultar baratas para su adquisición de la cartera de pedidos.
· Sector aéreo: Tras la inminente fusión Iberia/British Airways y Vueling/Clickair no se descartan más acercamientos entre diversas compañías europeas (Alitalia, SAS, Ryanair...) y entre las estadounidenses (American Airlines, United, Continental o Delta), para crear estructuras empresariales de gran tamaño y un incremento de competencia dada la reciente ley sobre la apertura de cielos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

recomienda este tal sanchez galan, iberdrola... mmmm


mmm

me suena el apellido...


----------



## Hagen (4 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Aunque no solemos hablar mucho de oro, me he estado mirando la gráfica, y es horrorosa, como pierda los 900$, se va a los 800$...
> 
> Saludos...



SIP, tiene muy mala pinta, hasta que no supere los 925 hay que estar en mode off


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Desde luego en la web pone 1 por mil, dinos cómo acaba la cosa Hannibal, que después voy yo



Estoy medio ciego,mirandolo es el simbolo ‰,es un uno por mil ,que te quitan el 0,10% como en casi todos los sitios.


----------



## chameleon (4 Mar 2009)

¿os acordáis del -100 puntos del dow después del cierre de anoche?
esto para más abajo, esos 5500 del ibex molan


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

El equipo de analistas de UBS Research ha liderado por octavo año consecutivo el ranking Institutional Investor's 2009 para Europa. En España ha sido elegido como el número uno en el análisis de valores cotizados en renta variable. La encuesta se basa en las respuestas de 1.300 inversores a nivel europeo y directivos de más de 540 firmas que manejan unos 6 trillones de dólares en valores europeos. UBS ha sido el equipo más votado con más de 30 posiciones, seguido por Merrill y Citi.


----------



## Hagen (4 Mar 2009)

Mulder, 

el 1920 coincide con la parte alta del lateral desde el lunes....por encima empezamos a cerrar el GAP perdido.

Y con lo que esta costando cerrarlo va para el tercer día......


----------



## yours3lf (4 Mar 2009)

España: Gobierno abre negociación de nuevo Plan Energías Renovables 

MADRID (EFE Dow Jones)--El Ministerio de Industria, Turismo y Comercio español anunció el miércoles que ha abierto el proceso de negociación con agentes económicos, sociales y otras administraciones para elaborar el nuevo Plan de Energías Renovables del período 2011-2020.

El ministerio prevé que la elaboración del plan concluirá en junio de 2010, dijo en una nota de prensa.

El nuevo plan recogerá los objetivos de la directiva europea de energías renovables, aprobada en diciembre de 2008, en la que se establece que 20% del consumo de energía proceda de este tipo de fuentes en 2020.

El plan profundizará en el desarrollo de las energías eólica y solar, e incorporará objetivos específicos para nuevas tecnologías como la geotérmica y la energía de las olas.

El Instituto para la Diversificación y Ahorro de la Energía, o IDAE, ha convocado a ochenta agentes económicos y sociales para presentarles los objetivos del plan, añadió el ministerio.

El nuevo plan se desarrollará en paralelo a una Ley de Eficiencia Energética y Energías Renovables, cuyo anteproyecto ya está en marcha.

-Por Juan Montes, DowJones Newswires; +34 91 3958136, juan.montes@dowjones.com

(END) Dow Jones Newswires

March 04, 2009 05:30 ET (10:30 GMT)

© 2009 Dow Jones & Company, Inc.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Aunque no solemos hablar mucho de oro, me he estado mirando la gráfica, y es horrorosa, como pierda los 900$, se va a los 800$...
> 
> Saludos...



Hay soporte en $900 y en $850. 

Para bajar desde el 1 de enero como las bolsas debería caer hasta los $700. 

Como que no creo que lo veamos....(aunque me puedo equivocar, claro está).

Por cierto, he cerrado mis Repsoles a 12,19. Volveremos a comprar por debao de 12.


----------



## sopelmar (4 Mar 2009)

mal andamos si tiene que salir el hermano a recomendar comprar titulos de la empresa, de todas formas yo sin los bancos puedo vivir pero sin la luz no soy nada


----------



## chameleon (4 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto, he cerrado mis Repsoles a 12,19. Volveremos a comprar por debao de 12.



a 11,94


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

Se dará la vuelta hoy el ibex.... ?


----------



## yours3lf (4 Mar 2009)

MADRID (EFE Dow Jones)--Iberdrola Renovables (IBR.MC) dijo el miércoles que se ha adjudicado la construcción de un parque eólico con una potencia de 103 megavatios en México.

La compañía señaló en una nota que el contrato otorgado por la Comisión Federal de Electricidad de México contempla el suministro de energía a esta institución durante los próximos 20 años.

El parque eólico La Venta III, en el estado de Oaxaca, instalará 121 aerogeneradores suministrados por Gamesa Corporación Eólica (GAM.MC), de 850 kilovatios de potencia cada uno, señaló Iberdrola Renovables en una nota.

El complejo suministrará energía a cerca de 200.000 personas y entrará en funcionamiento en noviembre de 2010, según las previsiones de la compañía.

La filial de energía renovable del gigante eléctrico español Iberdrola (IBE.MC) inauguró en enero otro parque eólico en México con 80 MW de potencia.

-Por Juan Montes, Dow Jones Newswires; +34 91 395 81 36; juan.montes@dowjones.com

(END) Dow Jones Newswires

March 04, 2009 06:25 ET (11:25 GMT)

© 2009 Dow Jones & Company, Inc.


----------



## sopelmar (4 Mar 2009)

ya habeis pensado en cuando sera el dia H ( asalto en masa a las endesitas)

jo que bien han estado las repsoles

como veis sacyr , es arriesgao para la montaña rusa


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Mar 2009)

El bicho tiene hambre

Economía/Finanzas.- El BCE anuncia una inyección de más de 60.000 millones en una subasta a siete días - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El bicho tiene hambre
> 
> Economía/Finanzas.- El BCE anuncia una inyección de más de 60.000 millones en una subasta a siete días - Yahoo! Finanzas



60.000?

eso no es nada... mira china lo que va a meter hoy


----------



## sopelmar (4 Mar 2009)

los chinos han aumentado un 15% el presupuesto militar ( el ejercito mas grande en numero del mundo) , no les ira tan mal


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

Sobre el ataque a ENDESA... no hay tregua... todos los días se lleva una buena caída.... hoy la están reservando para esta tarde.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

sopelmar dijo:


> los chinos han aumentado un 15% el presupuesto militar ( el ejercito mas grande en numero del mundo) , no les ira tan mal



y 1 Billon de pasta para la economia


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

Economía.- La Bolsa china sube a su punto máximo en los últimos cuatro meses. europapress.es


----------



## sopelmar (4 Mar 2009)

Yo me presento voluntario para ir en el primer peloton , Anibal ya a ido de avanzadilla despejando el terreno, ¿cuando sera el dia H? cuando este a 18 ,17 ....... el 12, 13 marzo 
las plusvalias son solo para los valientes


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

Despues de confirmar la cnmv que NO HAY OPA, lo mismo la tumban a 15,00€ antes del 16 Marzo... hoy van a por los 19-18 del tirón.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

igual la ves el 16 de marzo a 12 euros, a endesa digo


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

por cierto, estan rebajando mucho los pisos en sopelmar...


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Despues de confirmar la cnmv que NO HAY OPA, lo mismo la tumban a 15,00€ antes del 16 Marzo... hoy van a por los 19-18 del tirón.




Tras rehacer el análisis de Endesa, ahora la veo a 14.41 dentro de no mucho.


----------



## sopelmar (4 Mar 2009)

ya me contareis , yo ya me cayo , no sea que meta faltas al foro.


----------



## Hagen (4 Mar 2009)

Daros cuenta que parte de los beneficios de endesa a parte del mercado domestico, estaba en el trading de productos, de gas, petroleo y reventa en mercado como el powernext, el EEX, nordpool y demas.

No creo que haga competencia a Enel en esos negocios...
Con la bajada del consumo energetico, las horas de funcionamiento de termicas y ciclos sera muy inferior. Encima le han quietado las hidrulicas pata negra de aragon y eolicas...(cuyo coste de energía en 0) salvo los que tengan bombeo, pero ganan mucho más.

Pues se queda muy limitadita....


----------



## chameleon (4 Mar 2009)

quedaría bien el ibex tocando por tercera vez los 7200...
los americanos tienen pinta de abrir al alza, cerrarán cortos y subirán igual que ha hecho el ibex
luego abajo supongo...
creo que el ibex se quedará en 7300 o asi...


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

En mi opinión, los bancos van para abajo hoy... las posiciones cortas se están preparando...


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> quedaría bien el ibex tocando por tercera vez los 7200...
> los americanos tienen pinta de abrir al alza, cerrarán cortos y subirán igual que ha hecho el ibex
> luego abajo supongo...
> creo que el ibex se quedará en 7300 o asi...




El S&P está ahora en 702, más o menos, y tiene el gap en 689.5, es decir, 12 puntos y medio de caida segura, además de que el sitio donde está hoy el gap ni siquiera fue mínimo ayer, está todavía más abajo.

Solo estamos comprando números para darnos un ostión más grande.


----------



## Starkiller (4 Mar 2009)

sopelmar dijo:


> los chinos han aumentado un 15% el presupuesto militar ( el ejercito mas grande en numero del mundo) , no les ira tan mal



Si es que a china pasta es lo que les sobra.

Estan soltando poco a poco deuda USA para ir financiando sus cositas, antes de que sean menos que papel mojado. Y Japón, lo mismo.

Dicen que tienen fe en la validez del dolar y que lo mantendrán ahí, pero porseacaso, se dan algún capricho xD Y mas que un capricho. 

China esta siendo muy lista y gastando mucha pasta en reactivar su economía. Y cada dólar gastado, es un dolar más suelto por esos mundos de Dios...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Mar 2009)

Si perdemos el 7290, HCH en el futuro del IBEX y 80 puntos abajo...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

Ahora el SAN 4,49€ vamos a ver...


----------



## Hagen (4 Mar 2009)

Por cierto el DAX a cerrado el GAP perdido, nos falta el stoxx


----------



## chameleon (4 Mar 2009)

nos caemos


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Por cierto el DAX a cerrado el GAP perdido, nos falta el stoxx



Al Stoxx le falta un empujoncito hacia arriba para superar el máximo y volver al guano, el momento de entrar corto aun no ha llegado pero ya le queda muy poco por llegar.

(hoy creo que no duermo siesta).


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

El pobre BBVA, no tiene nada de fortaleza... 5,19€


----------



## Hagen (4 Mar 2009)

todo dependera de los americanos.........entre el 1920 y 1940 no da más esto hoy para ponerse corto con seguridad.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Mar 2009)

offtopic

¿azkuna esta de moderador tu ahora en el foro o qué?


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

Creo que el dato de empleo saldrá bueno hoy.


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

Futuro dow jones +1,4%; sp 500 +1,4%; nasdaq +1,2%


----------



## otropepito (4 Mar 2009)

Llevo toda la mañana viendo el Ibex pero hoy no tengo huevos para meterme,TENGO MIEDO. Creo que no soy el único por lo que veo.  

<object width="320" height="265"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rcxgk18AINI&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rcxgk18AINI&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="265"></embed></object>


----------



## chollero (4 Mar 2009)

esto está tardando demasiado en rebotar, el dia que rebote en serio la subida inicial será vertiginosa.

conclusion: nos vamos pabajo


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

Estamos a la espera... cada día soy mas precavido


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

> Informe de previsión de empleo de la consultora privada ADP, se esperaba -610.000 y queda en -697.000, peor de lo esperado



De Cárpatos.


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

Us bancorp anuncia que recorta su dividendo en un 88%

Cuando el SAN / BBVA anuncien esto... estaremos todos pillados XD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Mar 2009)

La virgen -697.000...: espero que estos de ADP sigan fallando, porque como acierten esto comenzará a parecerse al Apocalipsis...

Saludos...

Edito: S&P500 pierde los 700...
Edito2: Valor de viviendas en EEUU bajan 2,4 billones (de los nuestros) de dólares a finales del año 2008


----------



## Jucari (4 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que el dato de empleo saldrá bueno hoy.



Antes lo dices....antes te toca un OWNED....

Sin acritud....


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Antes lo dices....antes te toca un OWNED....
> 
> Sin acritud....




La verdad es que lo dije porque sabía que la bolsa iba a subir tras el dato. No había considerado, como siempre hago, que a los datos macroeconómicos no se les hace ni caso.

Y, de hecho, el Stoxx se ha puesto a subir tras el dato y eso que no ha sido el único negativo que hemos tenido.

edito: El S&P también está subiendo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2009)

Menuda patada hacia arriba!

Fuera de Cintra a 3,52


----------



## brickworld (4 Mar 2009)

Esa agencia que saca los datos del paro por adelantado suele fallar mas que una escopeta de feria y que no tenia incidencia en bolsas, lo comento ayer Carpatos, asi que normal que los mercados no se lo tomen en serio..


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La verdad es que lo dije porque sabía que la bolsa iba a subir tras el dato. No había considerado, como siempre hago, que a los datos macroeconómicos no se les hace ni caso.
> 
> Y, de hecho, el Stoxx se ha puesto a subir tras el dato y eso que no ha sido el único negativo que hemos tenido.
> 
> edito: El S&P también está subiendo.



Entonces, a las 4 el dato del ISM será horrendo, no...? 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Entonces, a las 4 el dato del ISM será horrendo, no...?
> 
> Saludos...




A las 4 toca bajar, debería salir horrendísimo


----------



## Hagen (4 Mar 2009)

abiertos cortos sobre el DAX y sigo con los largos del oro...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Mar 2009)

*de Cárpatos...*

Ojo a este dato...

Biderman comenta que según sus cálculos privados que no tienen por que coincidir con el oficial, al que califica de inexacto (y con razón), *se han perdido en febrero más de 770.000 empleos.* En los pasados 3 meses calcula que se ha perdido el 1,6% de toda la fuerza laboral real del país, *algo no visto desde 1975.*

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (4 Mar 2009)

De momento no hay venta de REPSOL (ya lo sabíamos...)
Sacyr tendrá otros tres años para saldar sus cuentas con los bancos por su 20% en Repsol





> Sacyr Vallehermoso puede respirar con tranquilidad durante los próximos tres años. Los bancos que le prestaron más de 5.000 millones para comprar el 20% de Repsol están dispuestos a conceder a la constructora una tregua para la devolución del préstamo, según informa el diario Expansión. Las acciones de la constructora celebran la noticia con subidas del 3,6%, mientras que las de Repsol se anotan un avance cercano al 3% hasta 12,22 euros.


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

*BOTIN SACA PECHO*

El presidente del banco aseguró hoy que la entidad que dirige es la que más dividendo ha dado este año a sus accionistas, y además en efectivo. Botín realizó estas declaraciones antes de firmar un convenio con el rector de la Universitat Jaume I de Castellón y tras ser preguntado por la forma en que el Santander está gestionando sus dividendos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Mar 2009)

HF by Cárpatos...

_Escuchando lo que se dice en el mundillo y leyendo los boletines privados que circulan entre los hedge, uno no puede más que ser pesimista. No parece que haya ninguna posibilidad de cambio de tercio en las bolsas.

El juego sigue siendo discutir donde van a vender de nuevo. Pero absolutamente nadie parece dispuesto a comprar.

Además parece que al soporte mayor de 685 donde rebotó ayer por cierto con bastante violencia, se le tiene poco respecto y más bien se habla de la zona 660 más o menos. En cualquier caso, creo que este soporte también hay que considerarlo.

En ese punto sí que parece que podríamos asistir a un violento cierre de cortos, y parece que habría muchos dispuestos a entrar largos dispuestos a buscar un buen rebote.

Por arriba las zonas de 715, parece que puede dar guerra, pero los puntos donde más se habla de vender sería el entorno 735-40, y muy agresivo de venta en 765.

Este es el problema que cualquier rebote fuerte va a ser saludado con violentas ventas. Es lo que hay y creo que es importante tomar buena nota.

Otra buena noticia para el mundillo, es que se comenta que están remitiendo un poco las oleadas de peticiones de reembolsos de los últimos tiempos que tanto daño ha hecho al sector, aunque de momento siguen siendo enormes._

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

joder 700.00 parados USA?


----------



## pobracara (4 Mar 2009)




----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

Entro corto en el Stoxx en 1908.


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

Nuestro ibex para los sintomas tipicos de agotamiento...


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

vaya vuelta atras en usa!


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

White House Kicks Off Housing Plan Aimed at Helping 9 Million Borrowers- AP


----------



## pobracara (4 Mar 2009)

Peor comienzo de año de todos los tiempos.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Mar 2009)

ISN no manufacturero malo


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

De momento no está afectando.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

tonuel, anda mira paternina hoy.... y mira le grafico a dos años ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Mar 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> ISM no manufacturero malo



ISM SERVICIOS:

Baja de 42,9 a 41,6 pero mejor de lo esperado que era 41.

El subindicador de nuevos pedidos queda en 40,7%

El de precios pagados sube de 42,5 a 48,1

El de empleo sube de 34,4 a 37,3

Dato que de momento no invita al optimismo pero al menos es menos malo de lo esperado, con lo cual moderadamente favorable para bolsas y moderadamente malo para bonos.

El indicador de empleo de servicios tiene mucha correlación con el empleo general y aunque mejora sigue en el subsuelo, muy lejos del nivel 50 que sigue marcando destrucción de empleos en el sector clave de la economía de EEUU

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

Bankinter ha puesto en marcha la comercialización de un nuevo fondo de inversión garantizado, 'Bankinter Europa Garantizado, FI', con el 100% del capital asegurado y referenciada su rentabilidad al índice DJ Eurostoxx 50, formado por los 50 valores de mayor relevancia de la zona euro.

El fondo tiene como característica fundamental el hecho de garantizar, en un plazo de 3 años (entre el 19 de marzo de 2009 y el 19 de marzo de 2012) el 100% del capital inicial más, en caso de ser positiva, la revalorización punto a punto del índice DJ Eurostoxx 50, con la salvedad de que si el precio oficial de cierre del índice durante cualquiera de los días comprendidos en el periodo citado supera el 155% del valor inicial, el partícipe recibirá únicamente el 100% de la inversión realizada.

Con este fondo garantizado, uno más en la gama de productos de Bankinter Gestión de Activos, se ofrece la opción de invertir en un tipo de producto a medio plazo, con la posibilidad de obtener interesantes rentabilidades y con la garantía total del capital, por lo que se hace muy atractivo para aquellos inversores interesados en diversificar sus inversiones, pero de un perfil conservador, que valoren ante todo que el capital inicial esté garantizado a vencimiento.

El 'Bankinter Europa Garantizado, FI' está abierto a todo tipo de partícipes, con una suscripción mínima inicial de 600 euros. El período de contratación de este fondo, sin comisiones de suscripción, estará abierto hasta el próximo el 18 de marzo de 2009, o antes si se alcanza el importe garantizado. El Fondo cuenta con una comisión de gestión del 1,70% y de depósito del 0,10%.


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

En USA ya está repercutiendo... y en el IBEX...


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Mar 2009)

Buenas tardes.Perdón por no saludar antes.
Quiero sangre.
Sigo corto

Como DJI cierre el gap nos vamos hacia zona 6630!!

Pooodeeeemooos!!

Poooyeeeemooos!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

estamos por debajo de la apertura.... eso no es bueno


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> estamos por debajo de la apertura.... eso no es bueno




No es ni bueno ni malo, es sencillamente negativo, a ver si aprendemos a ser políticamente correctos


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

Este mediodía hemos bajado más... MULDER como lo ves... nos vamos al ROJO?


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Este mediodía hemos bajado más... MULDER como lo ves... nos vamos al ROJO?




Bueno, yo estoy corto para ganar dinero :

Hamijo, el gap del S&P está en 689.5 y eso ni siquiera fue mínimo ayer. Ahora estamos en 700.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...horro-corporacion-en-vigilancia-negativa.html



vamos a ver si supera los 706 o nos morimos


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

Por cierto, el S&P se va a mantener por encima de 702 hasta las 17:00, a partir de ahí caeremos.


----------



## chameleon (4 Mar 2009)

hasta dónde aguantaríais con los cortos?


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> hasta dónde aguantaríais con los cortos?




El Stoxx ha de pasar por el 1846 dentro de poco, tal vez mañana, ahí habrá un pequeño rebote y nos volveremos a caer hasta el destino final que son los 1713. Ahora está en 1918.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

off topic:
Los móviles prepago no identificados se quedarán sin línea desde noviembre. europapress.es


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

Eso de los moviles es una capullez... nos quieren tener logeados todos los datos, para evitarles trabajo en las investigaciones, cualquiera "con orden judicial supuestamente" puede conocer los datos del propietario de la card.


----------



## chameleon (4 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx ha de pasar por el 1846 dentro de poco, tal vez mañana, ahí habrá un pequeño rebote y nos volveremos a caer hasta el destino final que son los 1713. Ahora está en 1918.



me refiero a hoy, si os llevan por delante


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Eso de los moviles es una capullez... nos quieren tener logeados todos los datos, para evitarles trabajo en las investigaciones, cualquiera "con orden judicial supuestamente" puede conocer los datos del propietario de la card.




Si, pero ya se sabe que para nuestros 'adalides' de la libertad y el bienestar social, la separación de poderes y la intimidad de los ciudadanos en sus comunicaciones es algo que se pueden pasar tranquilamente por el arco del triunfo.

Porque ellos lo valen.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2009)

Fuera de Iberdrola a 4,88 entre a 4,75
Solo me quedan por soltar acciona,repsol,grifols y endesa.


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

Muy buena venta!


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> me refiero a hoy, si os llevan por delante




Este forero está apagado o fuera de cobertura, por favor inténtelo de nuevo 


Sería muy gracioso que pasara eso pero lo dudo mucho con los gaps tan abajo, el S&P no puede ir mucho más allá del 735, el Stoxx no puede subir mucho más allá de 1952.

Si se pasan esos niveles empezaría a pensar en salirme, pero lo veo muy dificil.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2009)

Menudos barridos arriba/abajo a mas de uno le van a saltar los stops !


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

> BBK ha sacado al mercado el nuevo "*Depósito Imbatible 8*", que garantiza el 100 por cien de la cantidad depositada, así como el 50 por ciento de la subida que registre en tres años el índice bursátil europeo más significativo, el Euro Stoxx 50.
> 
> Según informó la caja de ahorros vizcaína, este producto ofrece la posibilidad de obtener una importante rentabilidad, con un máximo del 29,9 por ciento (8,88 TAE) a 37 meses. En el caso de que las revalorizaciones del índice bursátil superen el 40 por ciento durante el primer año, el 50 por ciento en el segundo y el 60 por ciento a lo largo del tercer año, el depósito quedará vencido garantizando una rentabilidad del 3,50 por ciento por cada año.
> 
> ...



otro como BKT


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2009)

Inditex se esta llevando hoy un buen palo,sigo este valor de lejos desde hace unos meses pero lo veia caro para entrar y no se si es muy liquido.

Minimos de 2008: 23,29
Minimos de 2009: 27,56
Minimos de hoy : 27,09


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

Liquidez al menos hoy, tiene.... +2M de tit.... pero están vendiendo todos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

acabamos en verde... y el stoxx tb... 6 dia verde... de moento la teoria se cumple 100% no?


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

El DAX está soberbio..... no?


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> acabamos en verde... y el stoxx tb... 6 dia verde... de moento la teoria se cumple 100% no?




Con el 'pequeño' detalle de que al Stoxx aun le quedan 5 horas de cotización....


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

*s&p rebaja rating de banco sabadell hasta a desde a+

s&p rebaja rating de banco popular hasta a+ desde aa-*


----------



## chameleon (4 Mar 2009)

¿alguien ve una figura de diamante en el ibex?

pd ¿cómo van esos cortos?


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Mar 2009)

Telecinco baja hacia minimos anuales.
Las mamachicho se desinflan...

Y es que en febrero ha caído en el ranking de audiencias, detrás de La 1, las temáticas (???????) y Antena 3, y empata con las autonómicas.

Telecinco se hunde en febrero :: Gaceta.es


----------



## Hagen (4 Mar 2009)

Me han saltado los stops en el dax hace un buen ratito y en el oro tambien estoy fuera.... uno positivo otro negativo....


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *s&p rebaja rating de banco sabadell hasta a desde a+
> 
> s&p rebaja rating de banco popular hasta a+ desde aa-*



y cajamadrdi e iberacaja



Entidad Nuevo rating largo/ Rating anterior largo/ perspectiva/corto perspectiva/corto 
Caja Madrid A/Negativo/A-1 A+/Negativo/A-1 
Popular A+/Negativo/A-1 AA-/Negativo/A-1+ 
IBERCAJA A/Estable/A-1 A+/Negativa/A-1 
Sabadell A/Estable/A-1 A+/Negativo/A-1


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2009)

Gamesa va fatal,no remonta nada,no quiero ni pensar donde acabara cuando esto se de la vuelta...


----------



## chameleon (4 Mar 2009)

repsol va a explotar hacia arriba
la están aguantando para que no atraviese la resistencia
en subasta la vamos a ver a 12,50


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Gamesa va fatal,no remonta nada,no quiero ni pensar donde acabara cuando esto se de la vuelta...



Yo es que no doy una. Ya os dije que el IBEX lo bajo yo cuando compro...

Por cierto enhorabuena por tus ventas. Espero que nos invites a chuletón virtual con las plusvalías de hoy.


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Me han saltado los stops en el dax hace un buen ratito y en el oro tambien estoy fuera.... uno positivo otro negativo....




Pues el Stoxx acaba de pasar por el 1940 que tu decías y el S&P se ha quedado atascado justo en ese momento en el 712.

Ayer el S&P ya intentó pasar ese nivel 2 veces sin conseguirlo.


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

GAMESA es ya parte de los CHINOS, la compra de barclays (3,01%) es una orden de un banco Chino... hay por ahí una información.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo es que no doy una. Ya os dije que el IBEX lo bajo yo cuando compro...
> 
> Por cierto enhorabuena por tus ventas. Espero que nos invites a chuletón virtual con las plusvalías de hoy.



Con las endesas que vendi perdi mas de lo que gane en el resto de operaciones,el chuleton tendra que esperar !


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GAMESA es ya parte de los CHINOS, la compra de barclays (3,01%) es una orden de un banco Chino... hay por ahí una información.



¿Por qué ha empezado ganando un 3,58%, y luego se ha despeñao? Lo de Barclays ya se sabía ayer...


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Mar 2009)

De momento mi corto va en tablas.

Ahora DJI está en la parte alta del canal.Esperemos lo mejor.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Mar 2009)

Comeros todos los tecnicos

GM se declarará en suspensión de pagos si no logra 955 millones urgentemente - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

Mi corto va fatal, pero es una operación abierta para varios días y esperaba que pudiera torcerse un poco al principio, paciencia.


----------



## Hagen (4 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues el Stoxx acaba de pasar por el 1940 que tu decías y el S&P se ha quedado atascado justo en ese momento en el 712.
> 
> Ayer el S&P ya intentó pasar ese nivel 2 veces sin conseguirlo.



Si ya le he visto ha tocado y se ha ido al 1935. Viene por el lado alemen.

Veremos si supera el 712, si lo supera deberia ir al 737 y despues caer...

Esta interesante el tema


----------



## Hagen (4 Mar 2009)

Corto de nuevo en el stoxx 1943.......... les hemos dejado solos a los americanos..

por cierto TIM esta en el capitolio.

Stock Market News, Business News, Financial, Earnings, World Market News and Information - CNBC.com


----------



## Hagen (4 Mar 2009)

Stop en positivo para comisiones, y unas birras.
Esta puesto a ese valor, no me ha saltado todavia


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

ven como al 6º dia resucitó....


----------



## Condor (4 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ven como al 6º dia resucitó....



La resurreción del IBEX es como haberlo enterrado boca abajo: al despertarse e intentar salir lo que hará será irse más para abajo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

me referia al STOKK, por cierto quien tiene SAN?













http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-santander-y-reafirma-rating.html#post1497609


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2009)

He comprado algunas OHL, mañana las vendo.


----------



## Bayne (4 Mar 2009)

*Sobre el tema del oro por aquello de dónde va la pasta*

Son comentarios de un gran forero (desde londres)en el blog de McCoy, igual deben ir al hilo del oro, pido disculpas si no os parece pertinente que lo traiga a este hilo. Mis conocimientos del asunto son más que limitados, pero el comentario sí me parece interesante

Cotizalia - Foro
Hola

Evidentemente se deberian tener posiciones en una variedad de activos,no poner todos los huevos en el mismo cesto,y entre ellos estaria el oro como el cacao [q tiene un rally hacia maximos historicos segun ICCO] por poner 2 simples ejemplos

sobre los ETFs del oro hay q explicar varias cosas:

Segun el WGC,la produccion de oro en los ultimos anos ha sido de ~2.500 toneladas/ano de media,es decir,48 toneladas/semana.el GLD dice q YTD’09 los ETFs han comprado 306 toneladas,el 91% de toda la produccion de oro del periodo

q supone esa cifra?: q el restante 8% se lo repartieron la LMEB [los compradores “oficiales” del oro en Londres],China [q desde Q4’08 esta desesperada por comprar oro a todo aquel q lo tenga a cualquier precio],Rusia,India [q tradicionalmente compra para joyas ~60% de todo el oro q se vende] y los paises del GCC [q tienen agentes especificamente en Estanbul,el otro punto key de compra de oro,para comprar todo lo q se mueve]...y todo ello sin q el precio del oro pase de $1.000...
El precio del ETF tiene un “descuento” ~10% vs el precio del oro

El dinero q GLD obtiene de lo inversores en ETFs en el dinero q usa para comprar esas supuestas 306 toneladas a traves de la venta de nuevas acciones en su ETF: es decir,el ETF consiguen el 91% del mercado a un precio con descuento vs en precio del Comex...

...en un momento de desesperacion en el mercado mundial en el q el oro aparece como refugio seguro para todos los inversores, en el q casi todas las instituciones financieras prsentan perdidas con los indices bursatiles por los suelos, el Comex coloca oro a un comprador con descuento????

esperen un segundo q me recupere de la risa...

...solo se pueden imaginar 3 razones para q eso ocurra u ocurriese:

a] q “alguien” hiciera naked selling sobre las acciones 

b] q “alguien” prometiera otra forma de entrega del oro 

c] o ambas

El grave problema con los ETF del oro no es q no tengan obligacion de tener oro fisicamente,es la estructura legal del sistema q crea para evitar las reclamaciones en caso de q algo no funcione

existen multiples niveles de responsabilidad en un ETF,el sponsor [WGT] q depende del WGC de londres,el banco q tiene el titulo y emite las acciones,el banco custodio,sus subcustodios,el agente.no existe clara regulacion salvo q algun representante del banco q tiene el titulo tiene la obligacion de visitar al banco custodio pero no a los subcustodios 

lo positivo es q si algo va mal,siempre puede usted ir a un tribunal a US a pelear contra el GLD,contra el Trustee [el banco de NY],el custodio [HSBC]o alguno de los subcustodios [el Banco de Inglaterra,UBS,JPM,DB...]fascinante experiencia intentarlo no creen?

comparar la actuacion de los HF sobre el petroleo con la actuacion de los BC con el oro es de broma: el precio del oro esta intervenido por el comex y los BC q venden,alquilan sus reservas para mantener precios “oficiales” q hoy no pueden ser > $1.000

Como es posible q con la q ha caido desde sep’08 el precio del oro aun no haya roto la barrera de los $1.000? pq existe un BC [varios ahora] con ordenes de venta a ~$900

El precio del oro subira si interesa q suba,no por la of-d ni por los HF q estan "a la cuarta pregunta"

saludos Marcar como ofensivo


----------



## chameleon (4 Mar 2009)

Las posiciones bajistas se sienten muy vulnerables	
Miércoles, 4 de Marzo del 2009 - 17:54:15 



> El optimismo inversor que hemos vivido en los mercados de renta variable a nivel global, ha sido fruto del nuevo plan de estímulo económico por parte del gobierno chino (que conocíamos antes de la apertura de los mercados europeos), y de los datos del PMI chino mejor de lo esperado.
> 
> El Eurofirst 300 ha subido un 3,89%, con el sector bancario liderando las subidas. En el caso español, las subidas han sido menores por el peor comportamiento de Telefónica, valor del que ha salido papel hacia el sector bancario, por el mejor comportamiento relativo que ha tenido en las últimas sesiones.
> 
> ...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por cierto quien tiene SAN?





Yo, quien si no...


----------



## Hagen (4 Mar 2009)

Fed: US Economy Got Worse in Jan-Feb, Outlook 'Poor' - Economy * US * News * Story - CNBC.com


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Mar 2009)

Lo apuntaba esta mañana... cuidado con el oro que ataca la resistencia de 900$, como haga pull-back a la zona de 907 y caiga, confirmará HCH y a buscar al oro a los 800$... y las bolsas rebotando...  suerte que cerré los cortos esta tarde...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2009)

¿Me he perdido algo...? :


Voy a analizar 50 páginas de posts y ahora vuelvo... 





Saludos


----------



## chameleon (4 Mar 2009)

tonuel para qué cierras cortos?
mira la que has organizado
manos fuertes!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Me he perdido algo...? :
> 
> 
> Voy a analizar 50 páginas de posts y ahora vuelvo...
> ...



Te lo dije tonuel metete


----------



## chameleon (4 Mar 2009)

La situación macro en los Estados Unidos se ha deteriorado más

Miércoles, 4 de Marzo del 2009 - 20:22:03



> El Libro Beige, el informe de la Reserva Federal donde se condensa la situación económica del país, dice en su última edición que las condiciones económicas de los Estados Unidos se han deteriorado aún más, en todos los sectores, en los meses de enero y febrero.
> 
> Respecto al mercado inmobiliario señala que las dificultades continúan en la mayoría de las regiones con tan solo algunas señales aisladas de estabilización.
> 
> ...


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> tonuel para qué cierras cortos?
> mira la que has organizado
> manos fuertes!!





Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Te lo dije tonuel métete




aviso a gacelillas:... el gato muerto ya está bajo tierra... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (4 Mar 2009)

Richard Fisher, presidente de la Reserva Federal de Dallas



> Richard Fisher, presidente de la Reserva Federal de Dallas, ha comentado que no estaba asegurada la recuperación económica para la segunda mitad de 2009. Además, Fisher pinta un panorama muy sombrío, y en la línea de lo que empieza a descontar el mercado, al decir que 'podemos tener dos años consecutivos de crecimiento negativo'


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel, anda mira paternina hoy.... y mira le grafico a dos años ...



¿Y tu has visto el volumen de hoy...? 


820



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2009)

¿soy yo el único que ha visto el ostiazo de última hora? el S&P ha bajado más de 10 puntos de golpe en media hora :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿soy yo el único que ha visto el ostiazo de última hora? el S&P ha bajado más de 10 puntos de golpe en media hora :



Es parecido al final de ayer pero a lo bestia,parece ser que nadie se quiere quedar pillado de un dia para otro y al primer golpe fuerte de venta,sono el marica el ultimo


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿soy yo el único que ha visto el ostiazo de última hora? el S&P ha bajado más de 10 puntos de golpe en media hora :




eso ha sido una ligera recaida...

y los futuros de mi querido ibex han pasado a negativo... 




Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Es parecido al final de ayer pero a lo bestia,parece ser que nadie se quiere quedar pillado de un dia para otro y al primer golpe fuerte de venta, *sonó el marica el ultimo *




Gran canción... si señor. En mi pueblo la llaman *maricón el último*... en el tuyo parece que sois más finos... 



Por cierto... ¿Cómo llevas lo de la dieta...?




Saludos


----------



## crack (4 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿soy yo el único que ha visto el ostiazo de última hora? el S&P ha bajado más de 10 puntos de golpe en media hora :



Hombre, yo es que creo que a estas alturas bajar 10 puntos en media hora entra dentro de lo rutinario...


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (4 Mar 2009)

Mañana crack


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2009)

memento_ser dijo:


> Mañana crack



Ya sabes lo que dicen por aquí... métete ahora que mañana... catacrack...


----------



## luisfernando (4 Mar 2009)

mañana llegaremos a las 2000 paginas


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> eso ha sido una ligera recaida...
> 
> y los futuros de mi querido ibex han pasado a negativo...
> 
> ...


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


>





Así me gusta... que te restrinjas las patatas... 





Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Mar 2009)

aqui está toda la gente como loca saltando y gritando


----------



## Disolvente (4 Mar 2009)

Joer con los irlandeses.. estos van en picado. Comparativa a un año IBEX vs. DJI vs. ISEQ

Lo mantendré en observación, a este paso en un par de meses le hacemos una OPA a Guinness entre todos los del foro...


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> aqui está toda la gente como loca saltando y gritando



Y el 'león' se merendó al Sevilla - MARCA.com


Saludos


----------



## chameleon (4 Mar 2009)

se lo cargan en menos de un mes



> Conatus Capital Management LP comunica que posee el 0,57% del capital del Banco Popular en posición corta, es decir 7.035.526 títulos.


----------



## impulsiu (5 Mar 2009)

señores...es hora de entrar en r.v USA? o esperamos tres meses mas? porque falta poco ya


----------



## Stuyvesant (5 Mar 2009)

Voy a leer que coño me he perdido esta tarde. Luego añado la gilipollez de turno.

Añado:

Apreciación informada de turno de "Stormy Markets"; esto se va a tomar por culo cualquier día, tal como estaba previsto, y sin previo aviso. Ya no hay inversores buenos y malos ahora es un campo de batalla con victimas y cojitrancos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Mar 2009)

Como salga una noticia inseperada y positiva para el sector financiero se va a organizar un cuello de botella que ríete tú del caso Wolkswagen.

Aquí está corto hasta el limpiabotaaaas!!!! :


----------



## Starkiller (5 Mar 2009)

Disolvente dijo:


> Joer con los irlandeses.. estos van en picado. Comparativa a un año IBEX vs. DJI vs. ISEQ
> 
> Lo mantendré en observación, a este paso en un par de meses le hacemos una OPA a Guinness entre todos los del foro...



Si alguien se anima conmigo a hacersela a Bulmers o a Blackthorn, que avise:







Por cierto, ¿Hoy comenzaba el gobierno japo a comprar acciones en bolsa? ¿Se van a gastar los papelitos yankees para el bien del nikkey?


----------



## seldon (5 Mar 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Si alguien se anima conmigo a hacersela a Bulmers o a Blackthorn, que avise:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je, je, el Moises Romero, de La Carta de la Bolsa, tambien abogaba esta mañana en un articulo por la compra de acciones con dinero publico...

quien lo iba a decir, los que querian privatizar hasta el departamento de Policia, llorando para que ahora venga papa Estado a sostener el valor de sus inversiones, me parto, si no fuera por que es indignante. Que dejen que el mercado descubra el verdadero precio de las cosas, coño!


----------



## Starkiller (5 Mar 2009)

Pero en el caso de Japón tiene sentido. Tienen miles de millones en bonos USA... ¿Porque no usarlos para estabilizar su economía?

No así en el caso de España, claro.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Mar 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Como salga una noticia inseperada y positiva para el sector financiero se va a organizar un cuello de botella que ríete tú del caso Wolkswagen.
> 
> Aquí está corto hasta el limpiabotaaaas!!!! :



Yo no... todas las plusvalías serán para mi, y cenaré leoncio todos los días.

Mal presagio para hoy... esto no puede ser, sube un día un 2%, y baja durante 5 días seguidos a ritmos del 3% diario...

Uy, está nevando. :


----------



## crack (5 Mar 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Como salga una noticia inseperada y positiva para el sector financiero se va a organizar un cuello de botella que ríete tú del caso Wolkswagen.
> 
> Aquí está corto hasta el limpiabotaaaas!!!! :



Yo no creo en esa subida en vertical, pero sí que creo, siguiendo la teoría del sentimiento contrario, que va a haber rebote serio en breve... 
Como dices, todo el mundo está corto!!!

Por cierto:
*NIKKEI 225 7.433,49 142,5 2,0% *


----------



## Tio Pepe (5 Mar 2009)

*fondos de inversión*



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo hemos dicho millones de veces...huid como de la peste de los fondos de inversión.



¿Por que razón no recomendais los fondos de inversión? Suelo seguir el hilo pero no lo había leído antes.

Lo pregunto porque después de leer en "Bolsa e Inversiones alternativas" un usuario comenta diferentes fondos de inversión para tener el dinero protegido en caso de un posible corralito o una posible vuelta a la peseta.

Gracias y perdón por no hablar sobre el tema del hilo.


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Ojito al santander...


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy tenemos los gaps por arriba pero relativamente cerca y los de ayer no se cerraron. Así que sería de esperar una mañana alcista y una tarde con caida en barrena, claro que ahora las bolsas son el culto a lo inesperado.

Pasar el 702 hacia abajo en el S&P será letal porque desde ahí hay recorrido hasta el 655, como mínimo, casi sin respirar. Lo mismo se puede decir del 1910 del Stoxx, pero en este caso el recorrido podría extenderse hasta el 1734.

No se engañen con la subida de ayer, el rebote ha sido uno más entre los parcos, no ha llegado muy lejos y ahora nos toca la enésima bajada de la semana.

La debilidad a la hora de subir sigue igual. Hoy creo que se reune el BCE pero lo que hagan estos señores ya está descontado de antemano, tal vez para eso fue el rebote de ayer por la tarde.

El sentimiento contrario ya hace tiempo que indica subidas, pero estas no se producen con la suficiente contundencia, nos dedicamos a bajar dejándonos enormes agujeros por el camino como el del lunes pasado, pero hay más que vienen de antes y también quedaron sin tapar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Hoy tenemos los gaps por arriba pero relativamente cerca y los de ayer no se cerraron. Así que sería de esperar una mañana alcista y una tarde con caida en barrena, claro que ahora las bolsas son el culto a lo inesperado.
> 
> ...



Pues acabamos de tocar el 702,7 en el S&P Mulder... esto se aguanta con pinzas...


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

Reviso los niveles del Stoxx que he comentado antes:

Donde dije 1910 debería ser 1892.
Donde dije 1734 debería ser 1813.


----------



## chollero (5 Mar 2009)

que desastre tenemos, yo creo que la unica forma de que se produzca un rebote es que suban los tipos de interes, el mercado esta loco!


saludos


----------



## Rocket (5 Mar 2009)

*Hoy la cosa viene calentita...*

Cinco valores del Ibex ya no cumplen los requisitos para estar en el índice: ¿hay sustitutos? - 5/03/09 - elEconomista.es



> Cinco valores del Ibex ya no cumplen los requisitos para estar en el índice
> 
> El comité de sabios que decide la composición del Ibex 35 debe estar estos días echando cuentas. Se sienta el próximo 12 de marzo en su primera reunión de seguimiento del ejercicio y la situación a la que se enfrenta es complicada: cinco de sus 35 valores no podrían acceder al indicador porque su capitalización es insuficiente, al colocarse por debajo de un 0,30% del valor del índice, pero no cuenta con una lista nutrida de sustitutos.
> 
> ...


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

chollero dijo:


> que desastre tenemos, yo creo que la unica forma de que se produzca un rebote es que suban los tipos de interes, el mercado esta loco!





No te equivoques... Ahora mismo estamos jugando una partida de tahures... 




Saludos


----------



## furia angelical (5 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No te equivoques... Ahora mismo estamos jugando una partida de tahures...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sip, con las cartas marcadas y de farol...


----------



## chollero (5 Mar 2009)

se va acabando la opcion de mas bajadas de tipos, ¿despues de eso que queda?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Mar 2009)

Buenos dias
Estan tirando a telefonica,los banquitos aguantan de momento,subidon de Endesa.
Estoy con la escopeta cargada.


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Buenos dias
> Estan tirando a telefonica,los banquitos aguantan de momento,subidon de Endesa.
> *Estoy con la escopeta cargada*.





Pues ten cuidado no te des en el pie... :o


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

Hoja de ruta en Europa:

-Ventas al por menor de Alemania bajan -0,6% mucho peor que el +0,2% esperado.
-Paro en Francia sube del 7,7 al 8,2 %
-PPI de FRancia -2 % mucho más bajo del +0,2 % esperado.
-A las 10h se esperan precios de vivienda en Reino Unido de Halifax, se espera bajada de -2% en febrero.
-A las 11h PIB revisado de la eurozona del cuarto trimestre, Se espera -1.5%
-A las 13h decisión del BOE, se espera bajada de 50 puntos básicos al 0,50%
-A las 13h45 decisión del BCE, se espera bajada de 50 puntos básicos del 2 al 1,50%

Saludos...

PD: La producción industrial española en enero queda en -20,2%, sálvese quien pueda...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Mar 2009)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> ¿Por que razón no recomendais los fondos de inversión? Suelo seguir el hilo pero no lo había leído antes.
> 
> Lo pregunto porque después de leer en "Bolsa e Inversiones alternativas" un usuario comenta diferentes fondos de inversión para tener el dinero protegido en caso de un posible corralito o una posible vuelta a la peseta.
> 
> Gracias y perdón por no hablar sobre el tema del hilo.



Perdón también por desviar puntualmente el tema del Ibex

Está comprobado científicamente, sin ningún lugar a dudas, que, dado un fondo que invierte en ciertos valores, es siempre más rentable comprar directamente las acciones. Primero te quitan un porcentaje al entrar, y segundo te sablean en la operativa. El supuesto "valor añadido" de una gestión profesional es pura quimera.

Lectura recomendada: "The great mutual fund trap" de Baer y Gensler.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

Hoja de ruta USA:

* A las 14.30:
-Peticiones de subsidio de paro semanales.
Dato previo: 667.000. Previsión: 650.000.

* A las 14.30:
-Productividad del cuarto trimestre.
Dato previo: +3,2%. Previsión: +1,6%.
Subpartida de costes laborales:
Dato previo: +1,8%. Previsión: +3,4%.

* A las 16.00:
-Pedidos a fábrica de enero.
Dato previo: -3,9%. Previsión: -3,0%.
Excluidos transportes:
Dato previo: -2,5%. Previsión: N/A%.

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 10:35; -1,60%

7240 puntos


Grifols va p'arriba... 


-10% intradia... :




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Mar 2009)

Compre ggrifols a 11,20 menudo ostion


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Compre ggrifols a 11,20 menudo ostion




tu no te pierdes una... 



Saludos


----------



## Condor (5 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ibex 35 a las 10:35; -1,60%
> 
> 7240 puntos
> 
> ...



Grifols va para arriba porque lo que el IBEX quiere es SANGRE


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> tu no te pierdes una...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Tenia mas compradas de hace dias a 12,18... si baja de 11 volvere a comprar,esta empresa da beneficios,donde no me meteria mas de un dia seria en los banquitos,a mi grifols me gusta,sube cuando todo baja y al reves...casi siempre recupera.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Mar 2009)

Al loro con los banquitos,cuando pete el primer banco/cajita van a caer todos al estilo USA/Europeo + del 20%...

El Banco de España evita intervenir en dos entidades para no desatar el pánico

Imagínese que el Banco de España interviene una entidad, nombra a un equipo de gestores para reconducir su situación contable y, más tarde, esa entidad sale a subasta pública. ¿Mantendría en ella sus depósitos? La institución financiera ha puesto imágenes a esa situación: cientos de personas a las puertas de las sucursales con sus libretas de ahorros dispuestos a vaciar sus depósitos... y ha dicho no.


Eso desataría un auténtico "pánico financiero", que daría la puntilla a la actual coyuntura económica.

Mal momento
Entonces, ¿qué hacer? La entidad que gobierna Miguel Angel Fernández Ordoñez tiene consciencia de que, al menos, dos entidades cumplen los parámetros para ser intervenidas, pero poner en marcha el protocolo podría derivar en un efecto contagio, que termine por afectar al resto de las entidades sin que acusen problema alguno de solvencia.

Aunque desde el Banco de España defienden que los órganos de gobiernos de la institución no han estudiado ninguna intervención, el propio gobernador de la entidad central, Miguel Angel Fernández Ordóñez, en conversaciones privadas, puso en común la situación con diferentes agentes económicos y sociales para concluir que ahora no es el momento de acometer una operación de este calado, que se considera "la auténtica bomba atómica de la supervisión", según la definen desde el propio Banco de España. 

Solución: un plan B. Si la intervención puede terminar perjudicando a todo el sector financiero, habrá que dar un nuevo impulso a las fusiones. Un impulso que ponga bajo el paraguas de las entidades sanas a aquellas que presentan puntos negros en sus balances.

El Banco de España evita intervenir en dos entidades para no desatar el pánico - 5/03/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## spheratu (5 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tenia mas compradas de hace dias a 12,18... si baja de 11 volvere a comprar,esta empresa da beneficios,donde no me meteria mas de un dia seria en los banquitos,a mi grifols me gusta,sube cuando todo baja y al reves...casi siempre recupera.



No es por llevar la contraria,tal vez tengas razón,pero hoy por hoy creo que da igual que hayan beneficios.
El mercado está en manos de lobos feroces,y si hay que bajar a grifols a los infiernos,lo harán.El tema es empapelar a cuanta mas gente mejor.
Y lo mismo digo para IBR.En cualquier momento le van a meter un hostión de aupa.


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tenia mas compradas de hace dias a 12,18... si baja de 11 volvere a comprar,esta empresa da beneficios,donde no me meteria mas de un dia seria en los banquitos,a mi grifols me gusta,sube cuando todo baja y al reves...*casi siempre recupera*.




Y cuando baje a 10€ volverás a comprar ¿no?

Promediando eres una máquina... 




Saludos


----------



## rosonero (5 Mar 2009)

ING en su linea a 2,85 euros:  -10%


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Y cuando baje a 10€ volverás a comprar ¿no?
> 
> Promediando eres una máquina...
> 
> ...



Cuando baje de 10 solo me quedara esto....


----------



## rosonero (5 Mar 2009)

Pues si antes lo dices, Grifols subiendo en vertical ya en 11.38 desde los 11.02 :


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cuando baje de 10 solo me quedara ésto....




Tu tranquilo... vende en el próximo rebote... 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Mar 2009)

Grifols espera que su EBITDA de este año esté en niveles similares a los de 2008

´Mantener o aumentar levemente los precios de venta´ en la actual situación ´será un logro positivo´

05/03/2009 - 09:40 - MADRID, 05 MAR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Grifols acaba de remitir a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) una presentación a analistas en la que, tras repasar sus resultados correspondientes a 2008, ofrece sus previsiones de cara al presente ejercicio. El grupo afirma que, como resultado de la desaceleración del margen bruto, espera que “el EBITDA se mantenga en niveles similares a los del año 2008”, cuando se ha situado en los 236,2 millones, con un incremento del 32,8% respecto a 2007.

La compañía tiene en cuenta el entorno macroeconómico complicado en el que nos encontramos inmersos y reconoce que “mantener o aumentar levemente los precios de venta de sus productos, será un logro positivo”. 

Además, Grifols prevé que el apalancamiento financiero se mantenga en un nivel estable y espera aumentar sus ventas y ganar cuota de mercado, gracias al incremento en la disponibilidad del producto y al continuo crecimiento de la demanda. Por otro lado, el grupo disminuirá ligeramente su inversión (capex) en 2009 hasta 117 millones de euros, desde 120 millones.

ANÁLISIS TÉCNICO

Según nuestros expertos de TraderWatch, la compañía ha comenzado la sesión con fuertes retrocesos que le están llevando a acercarse al soporte clave de los 11,55 euros, nivel que ha frenado los descensos durante el pasado mes de noviembre y diciembre. Cabe pensar que este soporte aguante, pero con la volatilidad de las últimas semanas y la “estrechez” del título no descartaríamos que puntualmente se pierda dicho soporte en el intradía para, quizás, comenzar a construir potenciales divergencias alcistas. En cualquier caso, y como lo que manda es siempre el “precio”, deberemos saber que de cerrar con fuerza y con volumen por debajo del soporte mencionado el siguiente objetivo donde podría encontrar soporte se encuentra en los 10,40 euros (niveles de febrero de 2007). De ahí que para aquellos inversores de “trading” puede que el hecho de adoptar posiciones alcistas en los niveles más cercanos a los 11,55 euros con stop loss en los 11,40 euros (y en precios de cierre) resulte ser una potencial estrategia muy rentable.


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Osea que a 10,40... :o





Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

Atentos que hay un posible H-C-H en el Stoxx, estaría indicando una caida de 50 puntos desde 1907, es decir, el destino es: 1857.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

mulder, ve como el eurostoxx qyer fue verde?


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mulder, ve como el eurostoxx qyer fue verde?




Pues ahora tocan 5/7 días de rojo otra vez 

(no creo que sean tantos esta vez).


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

tonuel, ves como tecnicamente acerté.... ya sé que la liquidez es minima.... pero mire




grafico a dos años... jiji doble seulo y `parriba

y yo fuera!


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (5 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Grifols espera que su EBITDA de este año esté en niveles similares a los de 2008
> 
> ´Mantener o aumentar levemente los precios de venta´ en la actual situación ´será un logro positivo´
> 
> ...





La trampa del Ebitda en Cincodias.com

Tribuna - Jaume Llopis

*La trampa del Ebitda*

El Ebitda se puso de moda al inicio de la época de la burbuja tecnológica, cuando las empresas se lanzaron a compras desenfrenadas, mediante apalancamiento, sin importar mucho el precio, siempre excesivo, que se pagaba. Era una época de búsqueda afanosa del crecimiento, de ganar cuota de mercado, como objetivo prioritario.

En mercados crecientes y en expansión no es una mala estrategia poner el énfasis en lograr crecer más o como mínimo igual que el mercado, a fin de poder tener una situación competitiva y estar entre los líderes del sector. Pero esto lleva, muchas veces, a crecer sin la suficiente rentabilidad y a poner a la empresa en una situación delicada ante cambios bruscos hacia coyunturas desfavorables.

Con el Ebitda (earnings before interests, taxes, depreciation, and amortization), es decir, dando el resultado sin tener en cuenta los intereses, los impuestos, la depreciación y las amortizaciones, se daban unas cifras presentables, sin que en la cuenta de explotación se viera el efecto siempre negativo del exceso de gastos financieros, y del aumento de las amortizaciones que las adquisiciones comportaban. Todo ello, pensaban los partidarios del Ebitda, será de sobra compensado en un futuro cuando el aumento de tamaño, y las economías de escala, mejoren el verdadero resultado.

Pero la burbuja tecnológica estalló y sigue habiendo muchos partidarios del Ebitda. En primer lugar, los que no han podido aún encontrar las sinergias suficientes para rentabilizar adquisiciones realizadas con deuda y a precios excesivos. En segundo lugar, aquellos que quieren disimular el excesivo endeudamiento de sus empresas, y, en definitiva, todos aquellos que no pueden dar un resultado neto positivo.

Pero, ¿qué empresa es la que no tiene gastos financieros, no paga impuestos ni tasas y no tiene depreciación y amortizaciones? Medir el resultado de una empresa mediante el Ebitda es una trampa, porque no refleja la verdadera rentabilidad de la empresa. Sin embargo, proliferan y sigue habiendo muchos partidarios de dar los resultados mediante el Ebitda, que a veces vemos traducido en nuestro idioma como 'resultado bruto de explotación'.

Por esto, a mis alumnos les prevengo, y les advierto que desconfíen cuando vean o lean que una compañía da sus resultados con estos parámetros, porque generalmente son compañías que pierden dinero.

El único verdadero resultado de una empresa es el beneficio neto después de impuestos, el puro y duro bottom line y, si me apuran, acepto el cash flow, ya que en realidad refleja los recursos que genera la empresa. Todo lo demás son trampas y artificios para confundir.

Y de ahí, que sea un firme defensor y practicante de lo que me enseñó hace años un antiguo jefe mío, cuya oficina central estaba en Los Ángeles. Me decía: 'Puesto que cuando yo trabajo tú duermes (por la diferencia horaria) y viceversa, tu objetivo es lograr un equilibrio entre el bottom line y el market share'. Es decir, el objetivo era lograr un bottom line (beneficio neto después de impuestos) razonable, junto con un crecimiento sostenido del market share (cuota de mercado).

Estoy firmemente convencido de que esta es la fórmula perfecta del equilibrio de una empresa, que asegura la rentabilidad y la supervivencia a largo plazo. Tan malo es ganar mucha cuota de mercado y tener pérdidas, ya que no es sostenible mucho tiempo, como malo es tener mucho beneficio neto e ir perdiendo cuota de mercado, porque, de seguir así, cada vez tendrás menos parte del pastel y al final sólo te quedará las migajas y con ellas sólo podrás generar pérdidas.

A veces, me encuentro con empresarios que me dicen: 'Estoy muy contento porque este año he aumentado mis ventas un 10%'. Y yo les pregunto: '¿Cuánto ha aumentado tu mercado?, porque si ha crecido un 15% no vas bien, ya que pierdes participación'.

En definitiva, considero que el Ebitda es una trampa, excusa, mayoritariamente, de las empresas que no tienen buenos resultados y que debemos asegurar el futuro de la empresa con resultados reales satisfactorios (beneficio neto después de impuestos o cash flow) al mismo tiempo que ganamos participación en nuestro mercado.


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel, ves como tecnicamente acerté.... ya sé que la liquidez es minima.... pero mire
> 
> grafico a dos años... jiji doble seulo y `parriba
> 
> y yo fuera!




La liquidez no es mínima... es nula... 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> La liquidez no es mínima... es nula...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



¿Pero alguien compra esos chicharros?


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2009)

Buenos días...

Fuera de OHL, a 7,41€ con perdidas.... está va pá fuera del ibex35!


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> ¿Pero alguien compra esos chicharros?



Me parece que no... porque la orden igual le entrá a la semana siguiente... 



donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Fuera de OHL, a 7,41€ con perdidas.... está va pá fuera del ibex35!



¿Y quien la sustituirá...? 

Hoy no veo muchos movimientos especuladores... huele raro por aquí.... 




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Mar 2009)

buenos dias a todos..
Don pepito...en OHL estabas a largo o a corto?...por que yo me estoy pensando meterme a corto..casi que ya


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Mar 2009)

a ver si rompemos el 7200....emppieza el baile!


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

Pues el Stoxx acaba de perder el 1907 y damos por iniciado el H-C-H, nos vamos al abismo de nuevo, pónganse el casco y feliz desplome.

edito: Al mismo tiempo, el Stoxx está perdiendo la directriz alcista de ayer durante el rebote y se vuelve a meter en la bajista.


----------



## paco jones (5 Mar 2009)

¿alguien ha oído alguna noticia mala de ING hoy?

en estos momentos baja un 15% sin que el sector bancario baje mucho.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Atentos que hay un posible H-C-H en el Stoxx, estaría indicando una caida de 50 puntos desde 1907, es decir, el destino es: 1857.



El HCH en el IBEX nos llevaría a 7070... minímismos de los últimos años...

Saludos...

PD: Fundamentalmente, será que Trichet no baja los tipos 0,5%? :


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Mar 2009)

hay rumore..rumore 
los bancos han pedido a la cnmv que prohiba la entrada de cortos


----------



## paco jones (5 Mar 2009)

¿alguien ha oído alguna noticia mala de ING hoy?

en estos momentos baja un 20% sin que el sector bancario baje mucho.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Mar 2009)

Dentro de inditex a 26,25 tenia k entrar esta mañana a 26 pero no llego ahi...


----------



## Burbujeador (5 Mar 2009)

paco jones dijo:


> ¿alguien ha oído alguna noticia mala de ING hoy?
> 
> en estos momentos baja un 20% sin que el sector bancario baje mucho.




Es mínimo anual y bajando.

Evolución del valor de ING GROEP - Yahoo! Finanzas

LLeva mas del 40% en 5 sesiones.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

lo de los cortos... lo dijimos hace 10 dias


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2009)

Ayer a última hora compre 2000 acc de OHL, poco vol de compras y manipulan la cot como les sale de los OO!

Es muy sospechosa, ya que hacen autocartera semanal de 75.000 acc la propia constructora, y el otro día ha prestado 9MILLONES de acciones a una empresa... cortos!!!! contra sus tejado... TODO SUPUESTAMENTE YA SABEIS. 

De este modo compran barato.... en la cnmv está el escrito presentado:


http://www.bolsamadrid.es/comun/boletin/pdfboletin.asp?fecha=20090211&pdf=b08.pdf&id=esp


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> lo de los cortos... lo dijimos hace 10 dias



ahora me explico yo por que siempre ando desfasado en mis predicciones

saludos

a todo esto ..abro cortos en OHL a 7,24 stop en 8
cruzemos los dedos de las manos y los pies


----------



## Tupper (5 Mar 2009)

Ing *-15%.* ..........


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Mar 2009)

el futuro del S&P por debajo de 700..now
el hostion esta en la parrilla de salida


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

paco jones dijo:


> ¿alguien ha oído alguna noticia mala de ING hoy?
> 
> en estos momentos baja un 20% sin que el sector bancario baje mucho.




Creo que estás equivocado en una cosa, el ING no baja por ser un banco sino por ser una aseguradora. El LEAP decía que en marzo íbamos a tener una bajada fuerte porque se iban a dar a conocer pufos con los planes de pensiones.

edito: para apoyar lo que digo aquí tenemos esta cita de Cárpatos:



> Allianz [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> Baja -4,87% ha perdido la media de 200 a 15 minutos con volumen alto en las ventas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

GRACIAS por poner aqui pacojones lo de ing y no abrir otro hilo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Mar 2009)

mapfre *creo* que lleva 13 sesiones bajando sin parar
corregirme si me equivoco


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

pues mira aegon


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2009)

MAPFRE la tiene secuestrada las posiciones cortas, no hay modo de sacar nada de ahí... solo puedes ir a la baja con ellos.


----------



## spheratu (5 Mar 2009)

Lo de ing es por su puñetera aseguradora,mal rayo la parta.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Mar 2009)

jajaja yo no vuelvo a abrir una posicion larga a no ser que lo vea claro,cristalino y aun asi me contendré muy mucho
lo comentaba en relacion a lo de ing y resto de aseguradoras ....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> mapfre *creo* que lleva 13 sesiones bajando sin parar
> corregirme si me equivoco



Mapfre es un infierno,desde que rompio los 2,02 baja sin parar,hace 1 o 2 dias creo que recupero un 2% pero desde que vendi no sigo el valor


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2009)

INVERSORES!!! *GAMESA a 8,93€*


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> INVERSORES!!! *GAMESA a 9,00€*



no me tienteeeeeeeeeessss
el 7200 no tiene pinta de aguantar
abriendo cortos contra el ibex a 7205
trichet no me jodas tu ahora....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Mar 2009)

Ufff gamesasssss


----------



## Rocket (5 Mar 2009)

Esperemos que comuniquen la bajada de tipos pronto... porque si no nos quedamos sin IBEX... :


----------



## Starkiller (5 Mar 2009)

Ya esta descontada la bajada de medio punto. Eso si, como bajen solo 0.25%, nos vamos a los putos infiernos. Y no es descartable.

Y el S&P perdiendo los 700.


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Mar 2009)

Buenos días 
Quiero sangre
Sigo corto
Hemos roto 7200 y se pone vertical


Pooodeeemoooos!!


----------



## Condor (5 Mar 2009)

Romper 7200? si lo que tiene que romper es 7000!!!!

Acaso no sabemos el nombre del hilo? "Habeis visto el Ibex?" esto es porque llegará un momento en el que no se verá más... muajjaaajajaja, muajajaja, vamos a morir!!


----------



## pyn (5 Mar 2009)

Esto es increible... y mira que me pareció tentador GAM a 10,10... madre mia va de culo y sin frenos, menuda semana lleva.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

Voy a hacer mi predicción:

Creo que el S&P va directo al 660(666 por si a alguien le gusta más) y el Dow sobre el 6300/400, estos días subirá el oro, y en cuanto baje y toque los 900$, oro a por los 800$ y bolsas muy arriba(el esperado rebote).

Saludos...

PD: Yo pensaba que la onda que desplegamos en el "rally de navidad" era la onda4, pero ahora creo, que aquello fue la 4ª de la 3ª, desde el 6Enero, estamos desplegando la 5ª de la 3ª, y ahora toca la onda4, que será un rebote a lo grande, posiblemente en el IBEX hacia la zona de 10000.


----------



## Condor (5 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Voy a hacer mi predicción:
> 
> Creo que el S&P va directo al 660(666 por si a alguien le gusta más) y el Dow sobre el 6300/400, estos días subirá el oro, y en cuanto baje y toque los 900$, oro a por los 800$ y bolsas muy arriba(el esperado rebote).
> 
> ...



COXONES!!!!, esto es una explicación en toda regla


----------



## Hagen (5 Mar 2009)

Buenas,

sigo con mis cortos desde ayer, en 1943 del stoxx...........te lo dije Mulder, no le dejarían subir de 1940


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

Para Luisfernando:

*General Motors expresa que hay dudas sustanciales acerca de si puede sguir como entidad. Su Auditor también lo ha dicho en esos términos. Comenta GM que si su plan de viabilidad no funciona tendrán que declarase en bancarrota.*

Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (5 Mar 2009)

Cuando salga Trichi, se cae el mercado....


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (5 Mar 2009)

llega caballo loco

trocoto trocoto


----------



## Starkiller (5 Mar 2009)

El S&P no se ha tomado bien lo de GM... 695 y bajando...


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Mar 2009)

Las cosas.

Desde el punto de vista chartista,en el ibex,hemos roto un triángulo con una proyección de unos 3000 puntos que hace dificil rebotar por encima de los 8000.
Y esto debería mantener e incluso aumentar la velocidad de caída.

Ibex en zona 5000,según la teoría

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> sigo con mis cortos desde ayer, en 1943 del stoxx...........te lo dije Mulder, no le dejarían subir de 1940



Pues llegó a estar en 1964, un nivel que yo veía más lógico. Ayer tras sudar tinta china con mi corto ahora ya voy ganando y estoy esperando que baje de 1890 para meter el stop protege-comisión.


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 12:48; -2,45%

2177 puntos




Saludos


----------



## Hagen (5 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues llegó a estar en 1964, un nivel que yo veía más lógico. Ayer tras sudar tinta china con mi corto ahora ya voy ganando y estoy esperando que baje de 1890 para meter el stop protege-comisión.



pues si, mu fui a jugar al futbol y me perdi las tres ultimas horas....

Sera protege comisión+ chuleton!!!!!


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues llegó a estar en 1964, un nivel que yo veía más lógico. Ayer tras sudar tinta china con mi corto ahora ya voy ganando y estoy esperando que baje de 1890 para meter el stop protege-comisión.




Yo también lo veía xodido.A final de sesión palmaba 0,80%.

Hoy es la cifra de paro semanal usa y espero un desastre,antesala de la mensual de mañana.


----------



## BANQUERO (5 Mar 2009)

*Bbva*

Compradas BBVAs a 5,05.

Esto se va parriba antes de una semana.

Va a haber un embudo importante para salir de los cortos y se puede ir al 10.000 perfectamente.


----------



## Antenista (5 Mar 2009)

Hasta que el Ibex no esté por debajo de los 6000 aquí no ha pasao ná.


----------



## Hagen (5 Mar 2009)

BANQUERO dijo:


> Compradas BBVAs a 5,05.
> 
> Esto se va parriba antes de una semana.
> 
> Va a haber un embudo importante para salir de los cortos y se puede ir al 10.000 perfectamente.



o mas arriba, JuanLuis es de los tuyos en 16.000


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Mar 2009)

cierro cortos +25 points..esto deberia ir mas deprisa,a ver que suelta tito trichet


----------



## Kujire (5 Mar 2009)

*BN.....BoE*

El BoE recorta los tipos en .50 puntos


----------



## luisfernando (5 Mar 2009)

jajaja gracias por lo de GM
poco le queda como entidad, despues de esta, Chevrolet,Ford,...hasta destruir la demanda de Petroleo.
por cierto, si Citigroup,GM,Bank of America siguen asin, que pasa? entran otros nuevos en el DOW??

saludos!


----------



## paco jones (5 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> GRACIAS por poner aqui pacojones lo de ing y no abrir otro hilo



Debe ser que voy aprendiendo...


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Mar 2009)

El Ibex se agarra al 7180 cual lactante a la glándula materna.

Que no decaiga la fiestaaa!!


----------



## paco jones (5 Mar 2009)

Aegon se aproxima en caída por momentos a la de ING.
Parece un problema especialmente agudo de aseguradoras holandesas.


----------



## Starkiller (5 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> El BoE recorta los tipos en .50 puntos



Tengo que ir preparando mi pedido a Amazon, que me va a salir baratito, baratito...


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

Añadido el stop protege-beneficios. Espero que dure, tienen que caer 2/3 resistencias para llegar a ese stop con sus zona de 5 puntos incluidas, así que lo veo dificil aunque no imposible.


----------



## Condor (5 Mar 2009)

Bueno, ahora si vamos en serio a por esos 7100


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Mar 2009)

Nuevos mínimos.

Es que el Ibex no quiere decepcionarnos!!

7167


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Mar 2009)

estoy pensando abrirle otros cortitos al SAN hasta 4 ¿como lo veis?


----------



## twetter (5 Mar 2009)

BANQUERO dijo:


> Compradas BBVAs a 5,05.
> 
> Esto se va parriba antes de una semana.
> 
> Va a haber un embudo importante para salir de los cortos y se puede ir al 10.000 perfectamente.



Un consejo: "cambia de camello"
sin acritud

saludos,
twetter


----------



## Kujire (5 Mar 2009)

*Tengo una pregunta para usted ....*

Tengo una dudilla:o, a ver si alguien me puede aclarar algo:



> Ya que aprender a ganar dinero es complejo, me preguantaba si alguien es tan amable y me explica como meter BIEN una órden de venta(es decir, creo que va a bajar/ponerse corto...) del futuro del (S&P, Stoxx, Petróleo, Oro, etc.) con un stop (por si las moscas) ... el tema es que lo he intentado y no me entran: Y TENGO MIEDO: ....



Si alguien se atreve, ....hacedlo versión dummies:o

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## twetter (5 Mar 2009)

pues aunque hay seguro aqui expertos, yo lo hago con el igmarkets y es bastante sencillito.
saludos,
twetter


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Mar 2009)

Ponerse corto hace llorar al niño jesus


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Mar 2009)

Cada plataforma es un mundo.La mía es de pobres.

Los warrants me impiden trabajar con stops.Solo tengo órdenes condicionadas.

Cutreza pura para corazones curtidos!!


----------



## Starkiller (5 Mar 2009)

twetter dijo:


> Un consejo: "cambia de camello"
> sin acritud
> 
> saludos,
> twetter



Espera un efecto WV... lo que pasa es que lo de WV fue meticulosamente orquestado para hacer que unos cuantos hedges se pillaran los cojones con la tapa del piano.

Que habrá rebote, evidentemente. Que sera violento y muy volatil, también. 

Pero que los bancos van a rebotar menos que otras, y que no va a ser para tanto, es seguro. 

Y los 10.000 no los volvemos a oler en años.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Mar 2009)

mejor que llore el que no yo,que esperando al jodio rebote me ha desangrado la cuenta


----------



## Kujire (5 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ponerse corto hace llorar al niño jesus



...y me han dicho que cada vez que se abre un corto un gatito muere


----------



## furia angelical (5 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Tengo una dudilla:o, a ver si alguien me puede aclarar algo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si es cierto que tienes miedo, mejor olvídate de este hobby tan caro.


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ...y me han dicho que cada vez que se abre un corto un gatito muere




Oh no, soy un auténtico asesino psicópata de la especie felina doméstica, doctor ¿tengo cura? 

Miau!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ...y me han dicho que cada vez que se abre un corto un gatito muere



Aqui un ejemplo grafico
la cara de felicidad de los cortistas es proporcional al numero de gatos aniquilados


----------



## Kujire (5 Mar 2009)

me estáis desanimando, .... no sé si es vuestra intención 

_sois malos_


----------



## Condor (5 Mar 2009)

Jua jua jua, oficial la bajada del BCE y más oficial la bajada del IBEX


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2009)

Reafirmo lo de esta mañana, en OHL, están hechos unos buenos manipuladores -presuntamente- ahora a 7,09€


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> me estáis desanimando, .... no sé si es vuestra intención
> 
> _sois malos_



yo he sido un baluarte alcista hasta hace bien poco,pero me he cansado de luchar...de todos modos en una semanita o asi, cambio de chaqueta otra vez...


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2009)

Stoxx va fino, no mulder? -2,89%


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Stoxx va fino, no mulder? -2,89%




Pues no tan fino, baja a trancas y barrancas, ahora le está costando mucho pasar de 1890 hacia abajo. Si baja de 1887 claramente tendremos un tramo liso hasta 1873.


----------



## Condor (5 Mar 2009)

Ibex derribado.

Esto se dispara más que escopeta de cazador novato, pero recuerden que no hay que gastar pólvora en gaviotas


----------



## Kujire (5 Mar 2009)

*Bn....bce*

El BCE recorta los tipos en .50 puntos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Mar 2009)

vuelvo a abrir cortos....hasta 7070 todavia me saco unas perrillas
cuando dan el dato del paro USA?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Mar 2009)

No entro la orden de compra de SAN a 4,35... alguien mas se mete?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Mar 2009)

Pongo otra a BBVA a 5 pelaos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No entro la orden de compra de SAN a 4,35... alguien mas se mete?



yo me meteria en 3.90 y gracias


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Mar 2009)

Me veo como pedro de Malaga


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Página 1000... tonuel was here...


A ver quien se lleva el post 30.000 ya de paso... :


Ibex -2,82%



Saludos


----------



## Condor (5 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> vuelvo a abrir cortos....hasta 7070 todavia me saco unas perrillas
> cuando dan el dato del paro USA?



El paro de USA no los dieron ayer o hace dos días? 670000 no?


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2009)

Banco santander central hispano, s.a. *4,35 * -0,24 -5,23% 299066 4.35 4.36 136348 4,52 4,59 05 mar 14:10


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Página 1000... tonuel was here...
> 
> 
> A ver quien se lleva el post 30.000 ya de paso... :
> ...



Metete conmigo tonuel,juntitos a por las plusvalias


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

Anda si esta es la página 2000 

Yo estuve aquí porque pasaba en este momento...


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Metete conmigo tonuel,juntitos a por las plusvalias




Me voy a comer, me pediré un chuletón a costa de esas futuras plusvalias... 



Saludos


----------



## Nico (5 Mar 2009)

Perdón por la intromisión pero, como lector asiduo de este hilo (aunque no participe activamente) no podía estar ajeno a un hecho tan relevante como su página 2000 !!

Sin duda, uno de los hilos más extensos de toda la historia de foros en español (debe haber pocos de este tamaño).


----------



## pepeton (5 Mar 2009)

Nuestra amiga Astroc, en record de minimos: 0,33 EUR


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2009)

El SAN lo vemos hoy a 4,25€ si tenemos la ayuda de USA.


----------



## billkaos (5 Mar 2009)

Nico dijo:


> Perdón por la intromisión pero, como lector asiduo de este hilo (aunque no participe activamente) no podía estar ajeno a un hecho tan relevante como su página 2000 !!



Los que leemos con más posts acabamos de pasar la página 666


----------



## Deudor (5 Mar 2009)

Fortis suspendida.... ¿ING?


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2009)

SAN & BBVA se van llevar lo que tienen pendiente....


----------



## Mancini (5 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ponerse corto hace llorar al niño jesus



Ponerse corto es de pobres


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Mar 2009)

No me entra la orden de 4.35!!!


----------



## elfin (5 Mar 2009)

30000!!!

esto se desmorona

7140 (-205)


----------



## Nico (5 Mar 2009)

Será este el 30.000 ? (ya que estamos participamos en DOS de los records !!)


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2009)

Otra vez INSENSATO.. el SAN hoy -10,00% como poco.... hazme caso!


----------



## Nico (5 Mar 2009)

Maldito Elfin !!, me has ganado !



Calopez, borra un mensaje anterior al 30.000 por favor !!


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2009)

Ya estás dentro del guanosan!

Banco santander central hispano, s.a. 4,35 -0,24 -5,23% 30537 4.34 4.35 23500 4,52 4,59 05 mar 14:20


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Mar 2009)

http://<object width="353" height="132"><embed src="http://www.goear.com/files/external.swf?file=eb7dbca" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" quality="high" width="353" height="132"></embed></object>
al infiernooooo


----------



## Tyrelfus (5 Mar 2009)

Se masca la tragedia...


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2009)

Ha sonado la campana en el BBVA, 5,00€ +1M DE COMPRAS!

*SAN a 4,30€*


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2009)

El ibex esta cogiendo una caidita de la muerte


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Mar 2009)

EE.UU.: Wal-Mart publica ventas por encima de lo esperado en febrero.-Reuters


----------



## Kujire (5 Mar 2009)

*Bn .... Us*

Los subsidios por desempleo semanales se ponen en 639k, disminuyen en 39k, cae la productividad y los costes laborales se incrementan ... parece que lo que más cobran siguen en el curro ....

Mejor de lo esperado

EL futuro del S&P rebota ...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Mar 2009)

cierro cortos......plusvalias para mi
joer y seguimos bajando a esto no hay quien lo pare ya


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (5 Mar 2009)

+ de 30.000 sois unos enfermos


----------



## Pelayo (5 Mar 2009)

BBVA en 4.95 pa alucinar


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2009)

Como entre el SAN en subasta,,,, nos vamos a los 4,00€


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Mar 2009)

a endesa le resbala todo,ni se inmuta ,este es el unico valor al que entraria a comprar a dia de hoy......pero me da miedo


----------



## pepeton (5 Mar 2009)

IBEX35: 7.091,20 -3,62%

Que nos vamos a los 6.xxx !!!!


----------



## Starkiller (5 Mar 2009)

Aquellos 14.000!!! Si parece que fue ayer!!!

(Coño, es que casi, casi fue ayer...)


----------



## teto4006 (5 Mar 2009)

La bajada del BCE ni le ha hecho cosquillas. La bolsa ya necesita morfina por la vena, menudo cadáver.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Mar 2009)

cada vez que trichet abre la boca,es bajada segura del orden del -3%
ese hombre es una maquina de volatilizar pasta


----------



## Deudor (5 Mar 2009)

Nuevas bajadas en el futuro de tipos.


----------



## Condor (5 Mar 2009)

Y los ha pillado por sorpresa? Anda ya!!!!


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

Como había comentado antes, una bajada por debajo de 1887 nos iba a llevar directos a 1873 y así ha sido, ahora de pasar el 1868 hacia abajo tenemos parada en 1853 pero no se acabará ahí la cosa porque se busca realmente el 1846.

Entre estos dos últimos niveles y, según la volatilidad del mercado, nos podríamos quedar atrapados un rato, tal vez hasta el final de la sesión europea, tras eso nos iremos al 1814 que es nuestro destino final para hoy o mañana.

Lamento quitarle emoción a las bajadas 

edito: Todo esto hablando del Stoxx, claro.


----------



## Lupo (5 Mar 2009)

¡Qué orgasmooooooo!
El Santa bajando un -7,19


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Mar 2009)

Como van los futuros usa?


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

En el S&P el escenario es similar, tendremos recorrido en los primeros minutos hasta 687, pasando ese nivel hay una piedra en 678, pero el destino final es 655.


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Mar 2009)

Cerrado corto sobre ibex.

+13,84% a la buchaca

Clandestinamente desde el curro
Saludos


----------



## jusepe (5 Mar 2009)

*Pregunto*

Nadie dice nada de ING 2,66€ -16,81%.... Yo me pregunto cual es el suelo a partir del cual ya no puede bajar más la acción, porque va camino del cero....


----------



## Lionel Hutz (5 Mar 2009)

C dijo:


> En estos momentos cae un 1,21%, con un descenso acumulado en lo que va de año del -6,09%.
> 
> Saludos.-



.



C dijo:


> A finales de año parecía que iba hacia los 16000 y ahora hace ya tiempo que ha perdido el "soporte" de los 14500...



Primer y ter post del hilo que tiempos aquellos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Mar 2009)

Madre mia que apaleamiento llevo hoy,me voy dentro de una hora vuelvo a ver que pasa...


----------



## Meetic (5 Mar 2009)

Que algun buen samaritano me explique que es eso de cerrar un corto por favor.


----------



## SNB4President (5 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En el S&P el escenario es similar, tendremos recorrido en los primeros minutos hasta 687, pasando ese nivel hay una piedra en 678, pero el destino final es 655.



SP a 655... qué gusta más, ¿Mad Mulder o Mulder Max?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

Meetic dijo:


> Que algun buen samaritano me explique que es eso de cerrar un corto por favor.



Cerrar una posición en la que estabas bajista...
Tienes dos opciones, comprar y luego vender, o vender y luego comprar, a eso segundo se le llama abrir cortos...

Saludos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Mar 2009)

La CNMV recibe a la banca para hablar sobre la prohibición de las ventas a corto
La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) se reunió recientemente con representantes de la banca española para debatir sobre la prohibición de las ventas a corto, un encuentro en el que el organismo supervisor manifestó que sería deseable que se tomara una decisión única a nivel europeo en este sentido, y que, mientras tanto, la situación no variará.


----------



## Condor (5 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cerrar una posición en la que estabas bajista...
> Tienes dos opciones, comprar y luego vender, o vender y luego comprar, a eso segundo se le llama abrir cortos...
> 
> Saludos...



Ahora explicale como es eso de vender lo que no tienes comprándolo después


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

La CNMV recibe a la banca por tema de bajistas
15:14 La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) se reunió recientemente con representantes de la banca española para debatir sobre la prohibición de las ventas a corto, un encuentro en el que el organismo supervisor manifestó que sería deseable que se tomara una decisión única a nivel europeo en este sentido, y que, mientras tanto, la situación no variará. Un portavoz del organismo supervisor confirmó a Europa Press la celebración del encuentro y recordó que la CNMV ha contribuido a fomentar la transparencia obligando a los inversores a declarar las posiciones bajistas en entidadades financieras cuando superen el 0,25% del capital.


----------



## chameleon (5 Mar 2009)

la banca nota el cuchillo en la nuca....


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2009)

GAMESA, va perdiendo -9,25%


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

saludos:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-pone-en-vigilancia-negativa-rating-ceca.html


----------



## SNB4President (5 Mar 2009)

Abren los americanos en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) se reunió recientemente con representantes de la banca española para debatir sobre la prohibición de las ventas a corto, un encuentro en el que el organismo supervisor manifestó que sería deseable que se tomara una decisión única a nivel europeo en este sentido, y que, mientras tanto, la situación no variará.

Un portavoz del organismo supervisor confirmó a Europa Press la celebración del encuentro y recordó que la CNMV ha contribuido a fomentar la transparencia obligando a los inversores a declarar las posiciones bajistas en entidadades financieras cuando superen el 0,25% del capital.

Sin embargo, el organismo que preside Julio Segura considera que la respuesta a la suspensión de las ventas a corto "debería ser única a nivel europeo", por lo que no introducirá ninguna variación en su postura. Además, el supervisor argumenta que existen diversas opiniones sobre si estas órdenes afectan sustancialmente a los mercados o no.

Expertos consultados por Europa Press explicaron que las ventas a corto están afectado a muchos valores del mercado español, provocando recortes más pronunciados de los que cabe esperar para un momento bajista como el actual.

Pese a la postura oficial del supervisor, diversas fuentes del sector financiero indicaron a Europa Press que la CNMV estaría estudiando la situación. "Lo tienen encima de la mesa", opinaron desde un banco mediano, que prefirió no ser citado.

*A la reunión con la CNMV acudieron las entidades más afectadas por las 'short selling', que son Banco Popular, BBVA, Santander, Banesto y Banco Sabadell, aunque entre los expuestos a estas prácticas también se cuentan entidades como Mapfre y Sos Cuétara*.

El sector ha reclamado al supervisor que suprima de forma temporal las ventas a corto, al menos hasta que se normalicen los mercados, y subrayaron que no es un problema que afecte tan sólo a la banca, sino que tiene "un efecto dominó" sobre toda la cadena de la economía española, explicaron las mismas fuentes.

Además de acudir a la CNMV, los representantes de diversos bancos habrían mantenido contacto con organismos "al más alto nivel". Según publica hoy 'Cinco Días', la banca también ha reclamado la suspensión de las ventas a corto ante Economía y el Banco de España.

"ES UN TEMA DE ESTADO".

* "Ya no es sólo un ataque al banco y sus accionistas, sino a la sociedad"*, explicaron desde una entidad, porque esta dinámica de desplomes bursátiles está afectando también a muchas pymes, ya que con frecuencia cuentan con acciones como garantía sobre préstamos, por lo que al caer el valor tienen que aportar más garantías, y si no pueden hacerlo terminan cerrando su negocio, "lo que genera morosidad y paro".

* "No se trata de un tema de mercado, sino de un tema de Estado"*, señalaron fuentes financieras, que subrayaron que con estas operaciones se drena liquidez del sistema (unos 50.000 millones de euros) e incidieron en que un menor precio de venta merma los ingresos en las arcas públicas por los impuestos derivados de las operaciones bursátiles.

* Las ventas a corto representan entre el 60% y el 70% del volumen negociado en Bolsa a diario,* indicaron las mismas fuentes, que precisaron que llegan a mover hasta el 20% del capital en algunos casos.

* En este sentido, denunciaron que detrás de estas operaciones están inversores institucionales extranjeros, todos ellos bancos a los que se ha inyectado capital desde sus respectivos gobiernos, como Goldman, ING, Merryl Lynch, Credit Suisse o UBS.*

Además, las fuentes consultadas apuntaron que estas entidades primero rebajan los precios objetivos con informes de "escaso rigor" y "fallos técnicos", y "al día siguiente son los primeros que mueven posición" apostando por la bajada de la acción.

* "Nos tienen ganas"*, dijeron, porque estos bancos están afectados, mientras que la banca española no ha sufrido ningún descalabro como ellos vaticinaron en sus informes, indicaron desde un banco español.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

El € está en la zona límite contra el $, 1,25.. de perderlo no veíamos esos niveles desde hace 3 años...

Saludos...


----------



## SNB4President (5 Mar 2009)

Perforando 700: 

S&P 500 699.74 -13.13 -1.88% 17:31:55


----------



## SNB4President (5 Mar 2009)

Pues sí, fíjate el dólar que momentum que tiene:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

SNB4President dijo:


> Perforando 700:
> 
> S&P 500 699.74 -13.13 -1.88% 17:31:55



El S&P está ahora mismo a 695,9...

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

ayer cuanto subio el SP ???


----------



## SNB4President (5 Mar 2009)




----------



## Gamu (5 Mar 2009)

como la banca europea presione para que se eliminen los cortos... me parece que los americanos van a cagarse las patas abajo. Y los que se hayan puesto cortos tambien.


----------



## Dazis (5 Mar 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Ahora explicale como es eso de vender lo que no tienes comprándolo después



Es lo que llaman ir a cortos. Es tal como lo dices, si la bolsa pierde tú ganas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

SNB4President dijo:


>



o sea que el dia de ayer no existio, de golpe y porrazo


----------



## SNB4President (5 Mar 2009)

Efestivamente.


----------



## chameleon (5 Mar 2009)

si existió

hay miedo entre las posiciones cortas
si el sp acaba hoy medio bien (incluso puede acabar en positivo) puede haber explosión de cierres cortos


----------



## Don Vito (5 Mar 2009)

Lo que va a saltar por los aires a esta hora es el Ibex; como pierda el soporte de los 7.000 se puede liar bastante gorda.


----------



## Meetic (5 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cerrar una posición en la que estabas bajista...
> Tienes dos opciones, comprar y luego vender, o vender y luego comprar, a eso segundo se le llama abrir cortos...
> 
> Saludos...



Como vendes algo que no tienes? O_O


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

pues pedigueñeando


----------



## Starkiller (5 Mar 2009)

Meetic dijo:


> Como vendes algo que no tienes? O_O



Vendes acciones que no tienes, para lo que las pides prestadas por una cierta comisión. Luego las recompras estando más baratas para devolverlas.

De esa forma, si bajan, ganas dinero.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Que habrá rebote, evidentemente. Que sera violento y muy volatil, también.
> 
> Pero que los bancos van a rebotar menos que otras, y que no va a ser para tanto, es seguro.
> 
> Y los 10.000 no los volvemos a oler en años.



Hola Starkiller, lo primero de todo agradecerte los hilos del $ insumergible y de la deflación, son de lo mejorcito del foro, siempre os leo, aunque no participe... 

Lo segundo, antes de que todo se vaya al carajo, habrá muchos cantos de sirena diciendo que la crisis se acabó, esto puede decidirse en la reunión del G20, o con cualquier otro dato, en ese momento, todo el dinero que ha salido de la bolsa, retornará a ella y habrá una subida brutal... cuando la gente vea que de final de la crisis nada de nada, vuelta al guano, pero esta vez el de verdad, a los infiernos más absolutos... Esto se ve bien en este gráfico, donde en el 1929, después del primer crash, vino un subidón brutal.







Recibe un cordial saludo...


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

que grande esa grafica, no la perdamos


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

"lascosas": 


estamos en una epoca distinta, todo sucede mas rapido...


----------



## andIfeelfine (5 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> "lascosas":
> 
> 
> estamos en una epoca distinta, todo sucede mas rapido...



Es lo que iba a decir, no creo que haya un rebote así, la gente está esperándolo y precisamente por eso no pasará.


----------



## spheratu (5 Mar 2009)

Lo que no pillo de esa gráfica es la relación temporal.¿ por que estamos ahora exactamente en ese punto comparados con el 29? a ver si estamos bastante antes o bastante despues....no se si me explico....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> "lascosas":
> 
> estamos en una epoca distinta, todo sucede mas rapido...



Al revés, todo sucede más lento, fíjate en la gráfica del 29 y en la nuestra... ahora hay muchos más "sistemas de control de pánico", todo es posible, a mi me cuadra con las ondas y los niveles fibo, pero podría estar equivocado...

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (5 Mar 2009)

si pero mira x ejemplo la tecnológica.
la gráfica se podría extrapolar a la de ahora perfectamente
y una recuperación en pocos días de un 25%

no es que sea alcista, pero creo que debemos mirar las cosas desde los dos puntos de vista. irnos a los 5000 directos no me encaja sin un rebote


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

spheratu dijo:


> Lo que no pillo de esa gráfica es la relación temporal.¿ por que estamos ahora exactamente en ese punto comparados con el 29? a ver si estamos bastante antes o bastante despues....no se si me explico....



La escala es temporal, abajo pone los meses de "crisis"...

Saludos...


----------



## spheratu (5 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La escala es temporal, abajo pone los meses de "crisis"...
> 
> Saludos...



Si,pero el inicio es el ultimo maximo,entiendo....


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

graficamente se parece mucho mas a la del 73-74


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2009)

Recuperando...


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

pedidos mejor de lo previsto.... upping


----------



## Starkiller (5 Mar 2009)

En efecto, tiene que haber subidón, pero no creo que vaya a subir tanto. A diferencia del '29, no tengo nada claro que ese dinero simplemente se haya ido de la bolsa y este esperando. Creo que ese dinero ha desaparecido. Quitas, quiebras, desinversiones para pagar pufos propios, etc...

Además, no olvidemos el efecto Hedge Fund, que no se daba en el 29 de igual manera.

En el 29 el que invertía en bolsa lo hacia mediante un agente, y poco más. Cuando iba mal, sacaba. Cuando iba bien, metía. Ahora la gente echa el dinero en un fondo, y ahí lo deja. La gente ha retirado mucha pasta por miedo. Creo que va a ser mas inelástica a la hora de meter ese dinero de nuevo en los funds.

Por último, vengo observando que desde hace un año se produce esta sucesión:

Turbulencias en renta fija -> turbulencias en divisas -> turbulencias en bolsa.

Y de nuevo a empezar. Evidentemente, cuando comiencen los problemas con los bonos, cosa que toca para abril/mayo, la bolsa experimentará recuperación. Pero no se... creo que hay ya mucho miedo en el cuerpo. Apostaría por volver a los 8000, y mantenernos una temporada por ahí, antes de irnos a los infiernos.

Pero no a los 10.000; porque ha desaparecido ya demasiada pasta, y más que va a desaparecer con las próximas turbulencias bonistas...


----------



## chameleon (5 Mar 2009)

pues en 8300 tenemos la directriz bajista....


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

Pues al final el dato de pedidos ha conseguido la gracia de que me fulminen el stop :

Volveré.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

Espero que no se enfade el forero vurro_d'or de forosdebolsa, pero pintó un escenario como el que digo...







Saludos...

PD: Espero que esto no lleve copyright 
PD2: En esta gráfica, creen que estamos ante una corrección A-B-C, y yo espero un impulso completo 1-2-3-4-5


----------



## Misterio (5 Mar 2009)

Pff que gracia cuando empezó la superbajada el año pasado venía muchísima gente a la oficina a comprar acciones de todo tipo telefónicas Santander BBva etc, esas eran las estrella, yo gran lector de este foro y de vuestras opiniones me quedaba a cuadros comentando que San a 9€ era un suicidio y la gente me decía que estaban regaladas.

Hoy el San a 4,25, el BBva por debajo de 5 y no aparecía ni el tato a comprar.


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

Vuelvo a ponerme corto en 1886 del Stoxx.


----------



## chameleon (5 Mar 2009)

joer mulder te pones corto en el mínimo de sesión...


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> joer mulder te pones corto en el mínimo de sesión...




Yo no soy alguien que ataque la bolsa siguiendo la relatividad del precio, yo la ataco según un sistema. A mi ver el San a 3.5 me produce la misma sensación que verlo a 9.

Opino que la relatividad del precio es un mal aliado del trader, no se debe comprar porque haya bajado, ni vender porque haya subido, lo que cuenta es la tendencia.


----------



## Bayne (5 Mar 2009)

Hannibal, ¿hacen unas Griffols? Mañana rebota fijo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Mar 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Hannibal, ¿hacen unas Griffols? Mañana rebota fijo



Meti las pasta en el San,ya tengo grifols no quiero mas papel...


----------



## jacksand (5 Mar 2009)

Prisa a 1 euro. Polanco puede regalar una accion con cada El Pais este domingo ... ;-)


----------



## Tupper (5 Mar 2009)

Citigroup a 1 dólar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

Yo me voy a poner un rato largo en el Stokk, por contradecir a Mulder y eso...  espero que rebote en el 1874...

Saludos...


----------



## dillei (5 Mar 2009)

Que desplome Dios

:

Esto va más rápido de lo que parece


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 17:08, -3,97%

7065 puntos


Saludos


----------



## Condor (5 Mar 2009)

A dónde irán, los verdaderos mínimos, ¿dónde estarán?

Que día tendremos el 6969? será una gozada.


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo me voy a poner un rato largo en el Stokk, por contradecir a Mulder y eso...  espero que rebote en el 1874...
> 
> Saludos...



¿como van esos largos?


----------



## Condor (5 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ibex 35 a las 17:06, -3,77%
> 
> 7080 puntos
> 
> ...



Viejo, 7070 NOW


----------



## dillei (5 Mar 2009)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Yo ya dije q la bolsa habia tocado suelo ya allá por Octubre, teniendo en cuante q yo sdoy de los q sostengo q la bolsa va unos meses por delante de la economia real... creo q la economia real tocará suelo allá por Abril - Mayo, y a partir de ahi.. estabilizacion y despegue (q es lo q sucede ahora con la bolsa)
> 
> Y de ahí q yo vea, dentro de este contexto, y por las razones q expuse, hasta cierto modo lógico que las cotizaciones de algunas inmobiliarias suban. Un 20% es mucho, eso está claro, pero q la tendencia de sus acciones sea a subir, no es algo q pueda extrañarle a nadie



Reflotillo doloroso


----------



## twetter (5 Mar 2009)

juas, cuanto largo hay por aqui, todos como locos cerrando posiciones eh pillines 
twetter


----------



## bk001 (5 Mar 2009)

que rápido va esto, SBN había pronosticado 6500 a final de años , no?

es que acojona


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

SAN a 4,25€... :


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

Mi posición corta ya está protegida por un stop, espero que no me ocurra lo mismo de antes, pero esta vez lo voy a mover antes de que ocurra algo feo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿como van esos largos?



Jeje muy mal gracias x preguntar, la verdad es que estoy ensayando y he perdido la friolera de 2€, vol0.1, stop 10, en el mini de Stokk 
Pero ha sido pasar el 74 y ponerme corto con otros dos eurillos...jeje

Gracias x preguntar salao, saludos....


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Endesa y Fenosa jodiendo la foto... :

Abengoa, Gamesa, Grifols y Mapfre vamosssssss..... ese -10%...


----------



## dillei (5 Mar 2009)

Me estoy poniendo gocho de palomitas


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Endesa y Fenosa jodiendo la foto... :
> 
> Gamesa, Grifols y Mapfre vamosssssss.....




Si me dedicara a las acciones yo me hubiera puesto largo en Endesa ayer o esta mañana, la vi muy bien para subir, pero con la debilidad que tenemos no creo que largo hubiera llegado muy lejos.


----------



## Pindik87 (5 Mar 2009)

Esto se pone muy feo, vaya tarde que estamos pasando.


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Lecter... ¿Cómo va eso?


yalodeciayo... métete... métete... :


Ibex 35 a las 17:16 -4,26%

7044 puntos



Saludos


----------



## Rocket (5 Mar 2009)

Ya están aquí... ya han llegado:


----------



## dillei (5 Mar 2009)

4,25% down Diox - mio

:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

Mulder, en velas de 5' si lo del Stokk es un HCH, nos caemos 100 puntos... : a buscar el 1772...

Saludos...


----------



## nOkia_XXI (5 Mar 2009)

Vamos a por los 7000 hoy mismo


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder, en velas de 5' si lo del Stokk es un HCH, nos caemos 100 puntos... : a buscar el 1772...
> 
> Saludos...




Yo tengo previsto que llegue al 1814, no se si hoy o mañana, pero ese es el destino mínimo final.


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Y ayer en la radio... que si rebote... que subida de las bolsas... jojojo 



Saludos


----------



## dillei (5 Mar 2009)

Como dicen en intereconomía... el espectáculo de la bolsa!

.


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 17:19 -4,36%

7035 puntos



Saludos


----------



## wsleone (5 Mar 2009)

y mañana el paro en USA ....


----------



## SNB4President (5 Mar 2009)

Si continúa así un certificado se gana.


----------



## Rocket (5 Mar 2009)

Estamos que lo tiramos!

IBEX35 7.032


----------



## dillei (5 Mar 2009)

No quiere el papel ni Blas


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Venga... quien se mete ahora con tonuel... mañana subidón... :


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

Mi stop ya me asegura +20 puntos, así que hoy toca chuletón si o si 

De todas formas sigo dentro esperando que llegue mucho más abajo.


----------



## dillei (5 Mar 2009)

Mañana si rebota, será después de la apertura


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Venga valientes, sacar las escopetas... por dios... :


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (5 Mar 2009)

Pindik87 dijo:


> Esto se pone muy feo, vaya tarde que estamos pasando.



¿feo? que va, está en su puntito.


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

esas mapfres apunto de quebrar... dios no me puedo contener... :


----------



## luisfernando (5 Mar 2009)

que ha pasado!!! esta en -4,30% ya, hoy pierde los 7000
y el DOW en 6666 
mañana no hay subidon, mañana perdemos un 2 % fijo, despues de lo que va a ocurrir...
pfff el SP500 casi en -4%


----------



## SNB4President (5 Mar 2009)

Pues sí, estos días recuerdan sospechosamente a aquél santo Octubre que con tanta antelación nos vaticinaron los sabios... bajando de 4 en 4 con picos en 6-8. Sólo falta que caiga algo gordo para ser calcado, ya.


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Huele a caquita por aquí y yo no he sido... :


----------



## twetter (5 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Venga... quien se mete ahora con tonuel... mañana subidón... :




jajaj. lo sabia , sabia que alguno lo iba a soltar y lo peor es que lo dices como quien quiere la cosa, pero en el fondo de tu ser lo piensas, pillin, que te conocemos a ti y a tu mentor el mulder.


----------



## dillei (5 Mar 2009)

Aún falta el arreón final

Mañana perdemos los 7000 si no al cierre


----------



## aterriza como puedas (5 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Endesa y Fenosa jodiendo la foto... :



La razón del comportamiento de Endesa parece ser:



Cárpatos dijo:


> 17:09:01 h. *Endesa*
> 
> Reuters comenta que según fuentes de mercado el valor está registrando cierres de cortos de cara al dividendo. Hay que recordar que el dividendo es muy grande, y quien tenga el título prestado tiene que pagar el dividendo.


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Venga joder... que cierran... se va el tren dios mio... :


Ibex 35 a las 17:28; -4,41%

7033 puntos




Saludos


----------



## luisfernando (5 Mar 2009)

ese -0,45 es el que nos falta


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1yq0tMYPDJQ&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1yq0tMYPDJQ&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Rocket (5 Mar 2009)

Estimados foreros, una pregunta que desde hace unas horas me lleva rondando la cabeza:

¿Qué pasa con SACYR y REPSOL ante este panorama? ¿Os acordáis que estaban pendiendo de un hilo?


----------



## Durmiente (5 Mar 2009)

¿A que todavía pierde HOY MISMO el 7000?


----------



## luisfernando (5 Mar 2009)

si pierde los 7000 mañana hay rebote, pero hasta el fondoooooo


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Rocket dijo:


> Estimados foreros, una pregunta que desde hace unas horas me lleva rondando la cabeza:
> 
> ¿Qué pasa con SACYR y REPSOL ante este panorama? ¿Os acordáis que estaban pendiendo de un hilo?




No se quien pinta peor...


Sacyr -9%



Saludos


----------



## wsleone (5 Mar 2009)

tonuel, cómete un buen bocadillo de nocilla con chorizo, queso, salchicha, garbanzos, espinacas, pechuga de pollo, membrillo, espaguetis, ketchup, ensalada, .... hoy vas a necesitar muchas fuerzas

PD añádele alguna cosilla de tu gusto


----------



## Rocket (5 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Sacyr -9%
> 
> SAludos



Ya, ya se como va, no me refiero a eso. Me refiero a que lo único con cierto valor que queda en su grande y endeudada cartera era un 20% de Repsol, cuyas acciones se difuminan como pedo en ventisca...


----------



## Rocket (5 Mar 2009)

A 5 puntos de los 7000!!! :


----------



## Tupper (5 Mar 2009)

Cita:
Originalmente Escrito por *las cosas a su cauce *
Yo me voy a poner un rato largo en el Stokk, por contradecir a Mulder y eso... espero que rebote en el 1874...

Saludos... 





Mulder dijo:


> ¿como van esos largos?



Qué cachondo.


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> tonuel, cómete un buen bocadillo de nocilla con chorizo, queso, salchicha, garbanzos, espinacas, pechuga de pollo, membrillo, espaguetis, ketchup, ensalada, .... hoy vas a necesitar muchas fuerzas
> 
> PD añádele alguna cosilla de tu gusto




A eso le añado un chuletón y p'adentro... 




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

edito.... los 6000 estan aqui


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

Mínimos históricos en el Stokk... :


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

wall street 6666


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

BCE reclama a cinco bancos en quiebra 10.300 millones


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> edito.... los 6000 estan aqui



Mínimo en el futuro del IBEX 7006.... :


----------



## SNB4President (5 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> BCE reclama a cinco bancos en quiebra 10.300 millones



¿¿¿Cómooor'l??? :


----------



## luisfernando (5 Mar 2009)

pfff se va a liar la pajarracaaa!


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

BCE reclama a cinco bancos en quiebra 10.300 millones
17:31 El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) reclama a cinco bancos cerrados por quiebra 10.300 millones de euros, informó hoy el presidente de la entidad europea, Jean-Claude Trichet. Trichet, precisó que ese monto se deriva de las operaciones de refinanciación llevadas a cabo el pasado año en el eurosistema. Las contra-partes en cuestión son Lehman Brothers Bankhaus, tres subsidiarias de bancos islandeses y el banco holandés Indover. El BCE reclama a estos institutos de crédito un total nominal de 10.300 millones de euros, dijo Trichet para explicar después que las circunstancias específicas de 2008 implicaron también altos riesgos financieros en las operaciones de crédito en la eurozona.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

SNB4President dijo:


> ¿¿¿Cómooor'l??? :



Joder, vaya momento para petar el foro...

Reitero la pregunta... ¿¿¿Cómooor'l??? :

Saludos....


----------



## un marronazo (5 Mar 2009)

SNB4President dijo:


> ¿¿¿Cómooor'l??? :



quien ha sido???


----------



## Rocket (5 Mar 2009)

Ya ha empezado... es hoy el dia del juicio final.

En el IBEX hemos vuelto a niveles de octubre del 2003


----------



## Condor (5 Mar 2009)

Todo se va consumando, (o conrestando?) en fin hamijos, ya tenemos el 7000 a tiro....

Y mañana menos, no más, como dicen algunos.

El único momento de placer será cuando pasemos, fugazmente, por el 6969


----------



## Tupper (5 Mar 2009)

WTF? En el mejor momento del partido y me sale esto:

*Mensaje de vBulletin 
Volvemos en menos de 1 minuto*

Esto ya parece la retransmisión de la Superbowl hombre.


----------



## Tupper (5 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> wall street 6666



Hmmm, me suena este número, ¿no era algo del Libro del Apocalipsis y tal?


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

Pues ya me salí del corto en 1854 -> +32 puntos.

No está mal.


----------



## Tyrelfus (5 Mar 2009)

Se nos cae el foro ya!!!!!!!!!!

Recuerdo lo que dijeron los del LEAP:

Crisis sistémica global - Nuevo punto de inflexión en Marzo de 2009: « Cuando el mundo toma consciencia que esta crisis es peor que la crisis de los años 1930 » 

GEAB N°30 ? Contenidos


El mundo muy pronto tomará conciencia de que esta depresión es PEOR que la que comenzó en 1929. Y ese es solo el principio.Preparémonos.


----------



## kokaine (5 Mar 2009)

Eduardo Boliches decia ayer en intereconomia que esperaba una capitulacion final esta semana o el lunes a mas tardar, con una bajada en una sola sesion del ibex de 600-700-800 puntos. Que cuando esto pasara viene el gran super rebote.


Y si al final tiene razon el nervios este?


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Ibex 35 al cierre; -4,51%

7025 puntos


Hoy voy a poner seis sellos del 10% certified... jojojo 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

Qué ganas tengo de actualizar mañana el hilo de la banca europea... :


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

lo puedo poner mas grande, pero no mas claro:

*BCE reclama a cinco bancos en quiebra 10.300 millones
17:31 El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) reclama a cinco bancos cerrados por quiebra 10.300 millones de euros, informó hoy el presidente de la entidad europea, Jean-Claude Trichet. Trichet, precisó que ese monto se deriva de las operaciones de refinanciación llevadas a cabo el pasado año en el eurosistema. Las contra-partes en cuestión son Lehman Brothers Bankhaus, tres subsidiarias de bancos islandeses y el banco holandés Indover. El BCE reclama a estos institutos de crédito un total nominal de 10.300 millones de euros, dijo Trichet para explicar después que las circunstancias específicas de 2008 implicaron también altos riesgos financieros en las operaciones de crédito en la eurozona.*

y fuenla parece que confirma que el FGD se ha puesto a funcionar:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-actuacion-del-fdg-de-500-1000-mill-ccm.html


----------



## Tupper (5 Mar 2009)

Citi cae por debajo de un dólar. A 98 centavos.


----------



## Jose Hinojosa Cobacho (5 Mar 2009)

<center>
<img src="http://lh5.ggpht.com/_1mj0adrqkws/SQB5vzl1_hI/AAAAAAAADIA/gMCck7ZoHaE/s800/17000.png" />


</Center>


----------



## Tupper (5 Mar 2009)

Tyrelfus dijo:


> Se nos cae el foro ya!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Recuerdo lo que dijeron los del LEAP:
> 
> ...



¿Voy abriendo yo el gas o lo haces tú?


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

Jose Hinojosa Cobacho dijo:


> <center>
> <img src="http://lh5.ggpht.com/_1mj0adrqkws/SQB5vzl1_hI/AAAAAAAADIA/gMCck7ZoHaE/s800/17000.png" />
> 
> 
> </Center>



Los fondos de bolsa cerrarán 2009 en positivo - Expansión.com

Los analistas nunca fallan: ¿Cuánto va a subir la bolsa en 2009? Un 10%... como todos los años - elConfidencial.com

"Las bolsas empezarán a recuperarse tras el primer trimestre de 2009" - 17/11/08 - elEconomista.es

Los analistas sitúan al Ibex en 2009 en una horquilla entre los 6.700 y los 10.650 puntos - ABC.es

http://ecodiario.eleconomista.es/me...-Ibex-35-baje-hasta-11800-puntos-en-2009.html


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

*6998 ibex poleeeeee!!!*


----------



## SNB4President (5 Mar 2009)

Mejor lo cerramos, que los rusos nos subirán el precio.


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Mapfre -12,58%
Grifols -11,74%
OHL -11,27
Abengoa -10,69%
Gamesa -10,41%
Inditex -10,32%






Sacyr -8,95%
Cintra -7,93%
B.Popular -7,67%
Iberia -7,65%
B.Santander -7,63%
Telecinco -7,21%
BBVA -7,05%
T.Reunidas -6,38%
Ferrovial -5,63%
Iberdrola -5,23%








Saludos :


----------



## Tupper (5 Mar 2009)

SNB4President dijo:


> Mejor lo cerramos, que los rusos nos subirán el precio.



Bah, siempre tenemos a las rusas para solazarnos como dice nuestro intrépido Presi.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2009)

Regreso al pasado

Con este nivel del IBEX ¿en que año nos encontramos ahora mismo?


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2009)

Esas GAM van de puta madre, ¿no?


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

pero el favorito QUE NO APRENDE es este:

Ahorro Corporación calcula que el Ibex 35 subirá un 20 en 2009 | Noticias de la Bolsa


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

la noticia buena es que solo estamos a un 15%-20% del primer suelo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Regreso al pasado
> 
> Con este nivel del IBEX ¿en que año nos encontramos ahora mismo?



Octubre2003, futuro del IBEX ha tocado los 6993...:

El Dow Jones, al nivel de mayo1997...:

Saludos...


----------



## Condor (5 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> la noticia buena es que solo estamos a un 15%-20% del primer suelo



Del primer suelo de muchos suelos; vamos de suelo en suelo hasta que lleguemos al verdadero. Hoy era 7000 y por 25 no le di de lleno, pero mañana, quien sabe? habrá que esperar a las 10 de la noche.


----------



## Condor (5 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Octubre2003, futuro del IBEX ha tocado los 6993...:
> 
> El Dow Jones, al nivel de mayo1997...:
> 
> Saludos...



Esto nos indica que el futuro es el pasado


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2009)

Hoy ha sido un día para recordar.... dentro de SAN a 4,25€ no me quiero perder el gran subidón de mañana, con la excusa del mejor comportamiento del paro USA.

He entrado y salido de grifols, con unas plusvalías de 65,00€ para unos cuantos desayunos.

Menos mal que vendí esta mañana OHL, vaya panda de...... jop... con los ojos malos.


----------



## dabuti (5 Mar 2009)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-suspenda-temporalmente-las-ventas-corto.html


----------



## Tupper (5 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy ha sido un día para recordar.... dentro de SAN a 4,25€ no me quiero perder el gran subidón de mañana, con la excusa del mejor comportamiento del paro USA.
> 
> He entrado y salido de grifols, con unas plusvalías de 65,00€ para unos cuantos desayunos.
> 
> Menos mal que vendí esta mañana OHL, vaya panda de...... jop... con los ojos malos.



65,000€ dirás ¿no?


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) se reunió recientemente con representantes de la banca española para debatir sobre la prohibición de las ventas a corto, un encuentro en el que el organismo supervisor manifestó que sería deseable que se tomara una decisión única a nivel europeo en este sentido, y que, mientras tanto, la situación no variará.
> 
> Un portavoz del organismo supervisor confirmó a Europa Press la celebración del encuentro y recordó que la CNMV ha contribuido a fomentar la transparencia obligando a los inversores a declarar las posiciones bajistas en entidadades financieras cuando superen el 0,25% del capital.
> 
> ...



ejem



azkunaveteya dijo:


> La CNMV recibe a la banca por tema de bajistas
> 15:14 La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) se reunió recientemente con representantes de la banca española para debatir sobre la prohibición de las ventas a corto, un encuentro en el que el organismo supervisor manifestó que sería deseable que se tomara una decisión única a nivel europeo en este sentido, y que, mientras tanto, la situación no variará. Un portavoz del organismo supervisor confirmó a Europa Press la celebración del encuentro y recordó que la CNMV ha contribuido a fomentar la transparencia obligando a los inversores a declarar las posiciones bajistas en entidadades financieras cuando superen el 0,25% del capital.




ejem ejem


y lo de la CECA que pasa desapercibido...


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2009)

65,00€ libres de impuestos, comisiones aplicadas.


----------



## twetter (5 Mar 2009)

no os perdais las graficas del dji vs la del ibex de hoy , van parejas con lo que la jostia del dji puede ser brutal tb


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

San de 4,25 a 3,50 es un 18%..... aplicado al ibex un 15%, pq telefonica no caera igual....

7000-15%= 5950 aprox


por cierto:
S&P 500	684.08	-28.79	-4.04%


----------



## luisfernando (5 Mar 2009)

todavian quedan 4 horas para el cierre de EEUU y SIGUE BAJANDO!!! no me imagino a donde llegaremos hoy, tal vez a los 6400?


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> todavian quedan 4 horas para el cierre de EEUU y SIGUE BAJANDO!!! no me imagino a donde llegaremos hoy, tal vez a los 6400?



parece que su teoria finales de febrero y marzo era correcta...

dele un beso en los morros a daniel s.


----------



## Kujire (5 Mar 2009)

Lui es optimista


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

llamadme lo que querais, pero veo una linea que pasa por el 666


----------



## luisfernando (5 Mar 2009)

jejeje para que luego no me creais!!! jaja

saludoss


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2009)

Eres el nuevo "mulder" del hilo.... XD


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Eres el nuevo "mulder" del hilo.... XD



Pero bueno! ¿esto que es? Encima me salen pretendidos clones, yo nunca he defendido una posición SOLO bajista o SOLO alcista, defiendo ambas en el momento en el que lo creo apropiado.

Y eso sin dejarme influenciar por el síndrome dentro/fuera, otra cosa es que esté dentro y me equivoque.


----------



## sada (5 Mar 2009)

que pasa si uan empresa tienen acciones y bajan hasta llegar al 0????????o cerc<A????


----------



## anonimus_infiltratus (5 Mar 2009)

> que pasa si uan empresa tienen acciones y bajan hasta llegar al 0????????o cerc



Que hasta yo la puedo comprar enterita y luego vendo todo como madera para chimenea, chatarra a los rumanos, pero me quedo con la secretaria...y encima gano dinero.


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

sada dijo:


> que pasa si uan empresa tienen acciones y bajan hasta llegar al 0????????o cerc<A????




Pues en principio depende de la cantidad del capital de la empresa que suponen esas acciones porque en la inmensa mayoría de casos no supone el 100%, sino una parte.

(esto habrá que meterlo en el FAQ).


----------



## Kujire (5 Mar 2009)

Eso significa que la empresa tiene muuuuuuchos problemas y que muy poca gente está dipuesta a poner su dinero. Está claro que la empresa no tiene dinero para mantener el valor en su cotización ni nadie le presta. En otros casos las deudas son muy superiores a las previsiones de ingresos, aunque el precio de la acción sólo puede llegar a 0.


----------



## Kujire (5 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> (esto habrá que meterlo en el FAQ).



... y de paso de redimirte por lo de los gatitos, explicando lo de los cortos


----------



## Misterio (5 Mar 2009)

Joder no me puedo echar ni una siesta , yo creí que hoy no daba para tanto pero veo que esto es un no parar.. como diría el de la serie, "toma toma y toma."


----------



## luisfernando (5 Mar 2009)

tu sigues siendo un crack mulder, lo reconozco, pero vamos directo a un MegaCrack


----------



## Kujire (5 Mar 2009)

hoy me forro con la mini 40 ponits down!!!! ....ha sido una suerte que no me entrara al principio:

minuto y marcadorrrrrrrrrrrrr

Dow 6,659.12 *-216.72* (-3.15%)
S&P 500 *688.79* -24.08 (-3.38%)
Nasdaq 1,316.66 -37.08 (-2.74%)


----------



## burbufilia (5 Mar 2009)

A JHC, con el pronóstico de IBEX 17000:


No seas duro. Sólo ha fallado en la decenita de millar, un unito de nada que casi no se ve, y en un ligero desfase de dos meses y pico


----------



## Jucari (5 Mar 2009)

Dow	6,628.77	-247.07	-3.59%
Chart for Dow
Nasdaq	1,311.56	-42.18	-3.12%
Chart for Nasdaq
S&P 500	685.26	-27.61	-3.87%

Pero que ha pasado hoy???????????????


----------



## elefante (5 Mar 2009)

Vaya masacre lo de hoy. "Antiguamente" cuando bajaban los tipos medio punto, echaba humo el asunto


----------



## burbufilia (5 Mar 2009)

sada dijo:


> que pasa si uan empresa tienen acciones y bajan hasta llegar al 0????????o cerc<A????



En USA, están los OTC, que es un mercado de basura inmunda con acciones de sociedades que huelen a zombis y que cotizan por debajo del centavo de dólar. Si hay que subir los decimales para ejpecular, pues se sube.

En términos de accionista inversor: el que compra apuesta a que una empresa, cuyo escenario más probable es su muerte, encuentre un plan de viabilidad para su supervivencia, de tal forma que se forrará. Es como apostar que el Espanyol le gana al Barça en el Nou Camp. A veces esas cosas pasan, pero vamos...

Y en cuanto a la responsabilidad del accionista por si la empresa no paga sus deudas y cae en quiebra, simplemente se limita al capital aportado. Si metes 10 mil acciones a un céntimo valoradas en cien eurillos, sólo perderás 100 eurillos. 

s2


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2009)

¿nos compramos unas PRISAS?

Mediapro explotará los derechos de la mayoría de equipos el próximo año | Comunicación | elmundo.es


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2009)

GM campeonisimo

General Motors se acerca un paso más a la quiebra tras las dudas de los auditores - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## luisfernando (5 Mar 2009)

campeonisimo servidor


----------



## Jucari (5 Mar 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> campeonisimo servidor



Un día tienes que contar quien es el que te pasa información...


----------



## chameleon (5 Mar 2009)

burbufilia, me dices quién es la nena de tu avatar please?


----------



## Kujire (5 Mar 2009)

Se va ...se va ... se va el Dooooow ...se va por el barranquilloooo

Dow 6,620.41 *-255.43 *(-3.71%)
S&P 500 685.25 -27.62 (*-3.87%*)
Nasdaq 1,310.51 -43.23 (-3.19%)


----------



## Misterio (5 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> burbufilia, me dices quién es la nena de tu avatar please?



Alizee, cantante francesa .. busca y encontrarás cosas inimaginables


----------



## Jucari (5 Mar 2009)

Rompemos los 680 hoy fijo...


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ... y de paso de redimirte por lo de los gatitos, explicando lo de los cortos



Pero si ya está explicado ¿o no? 

editocon el link: http://www.burbuwiki.org/burbuja2/index.php/FAQ#3.-_C.C3.B3mo_se_gana_en_una_bolsa_a_la_baja.3F

Si yo soy muy amigo de los gatos, siempre que no me los saquen como conejo en un restaurante chinorri


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> hoy me forro con la mini 40 ponits down!!!! ....ha sido una suerte que no me entrara al principio:
> 
> minuto y marcadorrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> ...



¿Ahora entras en cortos tu también? esto se está convirtiendo en una moda...


----------



## Misterio (5 Mar 2009)

Es un riesgo como todo pero a lo mejor si compras mañana en el momento oportuno el lunes te llevas un buen gap de rebote no?.


----------



## andIfeelfine (5 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> burbufilia, me dices quién es la nena de tu avatar please?



Alizée, obvio.


----------



## wsleone (5 Mar 2009)

SP500 *-4,28%* , 682

DJI *-3,95%* , 6604

: : :

Como cierren algo parecido, el IBEX mañana baja como hoy o más


----------



## Kujire (5 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Ahora entras en cortos tu también? esto se está convirtiendo en una moda...



lo confieso, .....hoy no he podido reprimirme


----------



## feliponII (5 Mar 2009)

UFFF uFFF el SP500 se cae del 685 limpiamente
despues de media hora de ataques a 680 ... 
parece que ese era un nivel de soporte basico ...


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> SP500 *-4,28%* , 682
> 
> DJI *-3,95%* , 6604
> 
> ...



Es que las bolsas mañana han de bajar lo mismo que hoy, tal vez algo menos pero no mucho menos.

El lunes es probable que tengamos el esperado rebote, tal vez dure también el martes, pero yo no entraría largo ahora mismo o mañana esperando ese rebote porque sería un suicidio.

Como muy pronto tocaría mañana poco antes de que cierre el mercado, pero antes habrá que ver como se desarrolla la sesión.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

Mínimo en el futuro del Ibex 6970... madre mía hace un año cuando hablábamos de 6xxx éramos los apocalípticos... Felicitaciones foro!!!!

Saludos...

Edito: Si hubiese sabido ponerme corto entonces, ahora seria rico, jejeje


----------



## Kujire (5 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero si ya está explicado ¿o no?
> 
> editocon el link: FAQ - BurbuWiki
> 
> Si yo soy muy amigo de los gatos, siempre que no me los saquen como conejo en un restaurante chinorri



Creo que la mejor forma de explicar el tema de los cortos, vendría ser con un pequeño ejemplo, o con algún link, para ejemplo mira en el quote



> *¿Que es ponerse corto y ponerse largo en bolsa?*
> Hay una expresión habitual entre los especuladores que despista bastante a los bolseros más novatos: Ponerse corto. Cuando hablamos de PONERSE CORTO, no hablamos de invertir a corto plazo ni nada parecido. Ponerse corto significa apostar por que la bolsa va a caer (sea una acción concreta, o sea el IBEX), de forma que uno gana dinero si efectivamente la bolsa cae, pero... perderá dinero si la bolsa sube!! Y lo contrario de "ponerse corto" sería "estar largo", que es lo normal: apostar por que la bolsa va a subir (bien sea comprando acciones, o fondos de inversión, o derivados...).
> 
> *¿Y cómo se puede apostar por que la bolsa va a caer?*
> ...


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Creo que la mejor forma de explicar el tema de los cortos, vendría ser con un pequeño ejemplo, o con algún link, para ejemplo mira en el quote



No está mal, aunque yo le daría un ligero retoque, donde pones los ejemplos, poner cada operación de compra/venta por separado y eliminar el cálculo de comisiones ya que eso depende de cada broker, que el broker cobrará una comisión creo que ya se sobreentiende.

Y al que no lo entienda ya le darán el palo cuando cuando empiece 

Con eso, no se a que esperas para ponerlo en la FAQ


----------



## nief (5 Mar 2009)

Here’s a short list of only the highest quality, bluest of blue chip, penny stocks:
AIG (39 cents)
Citigroup (98 cents)
E*Trade (66 cents)
Fannie Mae (39 cents)
Freddie (39 cents)
Unisys (37 cents)

Given the trading volumes, you might think these were real firms or something!

Now, for the not-quite-penny stocks:
Ford ($1.83)
GM ($1.83)
Las Vegas Sands ($1.97)
MGM ($1.99)
CIT ($2)
Kodak ($2.50)
Bank of America ($3.15)
New York Times ($4.00)
News Corp ($6.15)
Xerox ($4.36)
International Paper ($4.22)
Alcoa ($5.55)
GE ($6.75)
Dow Chemical ($6.56)
Wells Fargo ($7.95)
Dell ($8.50)

It looks like American Express ($10.83) is one of the few double digit stocks . . .


----------



## Marai (5 Mar 2009)

Las ostias que se ha dado la bolsa sólo son comparables a las de la Gran Depresión en USA, cuando la bolsa perdió algo más de un 80% de su valor en varios años.

Desde los 16.000 que llegó a alcanzar en sus mejores días de 2007, la bolsa ya ha perdido un 57%, superando en pérdidas a cualquier crash posterior a la 2ª guerra mundial.


----------



## UNKPAR (5 Mar 2009)

Marai dijo:


> Las ostias que se ha dado la bolsa sólo son comparables a las de la Gran Depresión en USA, cuando la bolsa perdió algo más de un 80% de su valor en varios años.



Se parecen demasiado...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

Marai dijo:


> Las ostias que se ha dado la bolsa sólo son comparables a las de la Gran Depresión en USA, cuando la bolsa perdió algo más de un 80% de su valor en varios años.
> 
> Desde los 16.000 que llegó a alcanzar en sus mejores días de 2007, la bolsa ya ha perdido un 57%, superando en pérdidas a cualquier crash posterior a la 2ª guerra mundial.



Gráfico desde la IIWW...







Saludos...


----------



## Tupper (5 Mar 2009)

Y el problema es que aún tienen que caer varios de los grandes antes de que toquemos el fondo. Perfectamente puede caer otro 30%.

Hasta que la vivienda no suba en EE.UU. la recuperación no empezará. Y aún le queda por caer allí y aquí. Años y años para recuperarnos.


----------



## chameleon (5 Mar 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Y el problema es que aún tienen que caer varios de los grandes antes de que toquemos el fondo. Perfectamente puede caer otro 30%.
> 
> Hasta que la vivienda no suba en EE.UU. la recuperación no empezará. Y aún le queda por caer allí y aquí. Años y años para recuperarnos.



yo diría hasta que el sistema financiero suba
lo de la vivienda les ha dejado tiritando, no lo van a repetir tan pronto...


----------



## Kujire (5 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No está mal, aunque yo le daría un ligero retoque, donde pones los ejemplos, *poner cada operación de compra/venta por separado y eliminar el cálculo de comisiones ya que eso depende de cada broker*, que el broker cobrará una comisión creo que ya se sobreentiende.
> 
> Y al que no lo entienda ya le darán el palo cuando cuando empiece
> 
> Con eso, no se a que esperas para ponerlo en la FAQ



me parece muy buena idea, si pudieras actualizar el ejemplo de futuros Stoxxx(ej), y WBuffette creo que trabaja con puts, asi ponemos ejemplos actuales de operaciones (que sean malas para desanimar y no meterse en estos fregaos). Yo lo voy subiendo, le hago un epígrafe a parte


----------



## Saturno (5 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Creo que la mejor forma de explicar el tema de los cortos, vendría ser con un pequeño ejemplo, o con algún link, para ejemplo mira en el quote



Ponerse de largo es como para ir de fiesta,según entiendo yo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

Atención, nuevos mínimos en todas las bolsas, el futuro del Ibex ha tocado el 6941, el Dow 6560, el S&P 678,2!!!!!!!! :

Saludos...

Edito: El oro disparado, el Stokk en mínimos históricos 1826,5


----------



## pioneer (5 Mar 2009)

Mi impresion es que estamos viendo ya la luz al final del tunel. Puede que en los 7000 este el suelo.


----------



## Misterio (5 Mar 2009)

Ha roto aguas


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Atención, nuevos mínimos en todas las bolsas, el futuro del Ibex ha tocado el 6941, el Dow 6560, el S&P 678,2!!!!!!!! :
> 
> Saludos...




Y el Stoxx 1827, yo preferiría que fuese mañana cuando se hagan nuevos mínmos.


----------



## Saturno (5 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Creo que la mejor forma de explicar el tema de los cortos, vendría ser con un pequeño ejemplo, o con algún link, para ejemplo mira en el quote



Y ponerse de corto,es cuando vas a hacer deporte con gayumbos,gracias, ahora si me ha quedado claro


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (5 Mar 2009)

memento_ser dijo:


> Mañana crack




me cito a mi mismo ayer a las 10:00 noche. Os diria quien me dio la informacion pero tendria que mataros.


----------



## @@strom (5 Mar 2009)

*Dow*

Más de 300 pipos se deja ya.
Curioso como algunas tecnos como Intel o Cisco parecen desarrollar figuras de agotamiento a mode de hch invertido.


----------



## Kujire (5 Mar 2009)

Saturno dijo:


> Ponerse de largo es para ir de fiesta,según entiendo yo



He creado un hiperenlace (que molón queda eh?) con la palabreja "corto" en la sección como se gana con una bolsa a la baja de forma que siempre que escribáis [[corto]] en un artículo queda referenciado, y así salir de dudas


----------



## Jucari (5 Mar 2009)

Dow	6,559.16	-316.68	-4.61%
Chart for Dow
Nasdaq	1,301.88	-51.86	-3.83%
Chart for Nasdaq
S&P 500	678.10	-34.77	-4.88%

Rotos los 680


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

677,2 en el S&P y 6935 en el IBEX, el Stokk en 1824,5, y yo corto en el Stokk y largo en el oro con 2€ en cada uno, hoy me forro!!!!! 

Saludos...


----------



## chollero (5 Mar 2009)

bueno parece que las bolsas estan poniendose donde deberian estar, yo pronostico el suelo un 30% mas abajo todavia


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

DJIA 6,546.25 -4.79% 
NASDAQ 1,298.74 -4.06% 
S&P 500 677.93 -4.90% 




*Voy a morir joven...* 



*Vamos a morir todos... no quedará ni el tato...* :


----------



## furia angelical (5 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> He creado un hiperenlace (que molón queda eh?) con la palabreja "corto" en la sección como se gana con una bolsa a la baja de forma que siempre que escribáis [[corto]] en un artículo queda referenciado, y así salir de dudas




Queda ya muy poco que rascar de los cortos...


----------



## Jucari (5 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> DJIA 6,546.25 -4.79%
> NASDAQ 1,298.74 -4.06%
> S&P 500 677.93 -4.90%
> 
> ...



Tonuel..se te acumulan los certificados hoy.....


----------



## Tupper (5 Mar 2009)

*Wall Street walloped anew*


Stocks continue the slide, with the Dow and S&P 500 falling to fresh multi-year lows.


Last Updated: *March 5, 2009:* 3:31 PM ET



*NEW YORK (CNNMoney.com*) -- Stocks plunged to fresh 12-year lows Thursday as investors waded through more grim news: GM said its survival is in doubt, bank shares took a beating and Citigroup fell below a buck.

Adding to the global woes: China defied expectations by failing to boost its economic stimulus program.

The Dow Jones industrial average (INDU) fell 230 points, or 3.3%, with 40 minutes left in the session. Earlier, the Dow fell as low as 6,600.65, the lowest point since April 21, 1997.

The Nasdaq composite (COMP) fell 38 points, or 2.8%, holding just above its November 21st session lows. The tech-fueled average has held up better than the other major average so far this year. However, if it closes around 1,315, where it stood around 3:15 p.m. ET, that would put it at an almost 6-year low.

The S&P 500 (SPX) index lost 30 points or 4.3%. Earlier, it had fallen as low as 682.32, the lowest point since Sept. 23, 1996.

Stocks slipped at the open and kept falling from there, with the selling accelerating as the major gauges failed to hang on to key technical levels that traders watch. 

*"Once we broke through that 700 level on the S&P, which has been intact since 1996, all the people who were watching it left the building," said Joe Clark, market analyst at Financial Enhancement Group*.

He said that with the major gauges at these levels, *market pros have even less of a sense of where the so-called bottom is.*

Stocks have been sliding on and off since peaking in October of 2007 amid the housing and credit market collapse and the onset of the recession - which technically began in Dec. 2007.

But the declines have picked up the pace year-to-date in response to growing pessimism about the economy. As of Wednesday's close, the Dow is down 23% this year, the worst start in the 113-year history of the Dow.

Since hitting an all-time closing high of 14,164.53 on Oct. 9, 2007, the Dow has fallen 51.5% as of Wednesday's close.

Since hitting an all-time closing high of 1,565.15 on Oct. 9, 2007, the S&P 500 has fallen 54.5% as of Wednesday's close.

Since hitting a bull-market high of 2,859.12 on Oct. 31, 2007, the Nasdaq has stumbled 52.5%. But the Nasdaq has never come near its all-time high of 5,048.62 hit on March 10, 2000, at the height of the Internet boom.

Financials: Among the big losers, financials were hit especially hard. Bank of America (BAC, Fortune 500), Citigroup (C, Fortune 500), Wells Fargo (WFC, Fortune 500) and Morgan Stanley (MS, Fortune 500) were among the losers. The KBW Bank (BKX) index lost 10%.

*Citigroup fell below $1 a share to its lowest level ever.*

A variety of insurers slipped including Allstate (ALL, Fortune 500), MetLife (MET, Fortune 500), Chubb (CB, Fortune 500), Progressive (PGR, Fortune 500) and Hartford Financial Services (HIG, Fortune 500). 

Failed insurance giant AIG (AIG, Fortune 500) slumped 16% as U.S. regulators discussed the company's $180 billion bailout in a Senate hearing.

"It's the same old story, with the financial sector continuing to hammer the market," said Steven Goldman, market strategist at Weeden & Co. 

"Everybody is so bearish right now that you would expect to be in the midst of a counter-trend rally," he said. *"But the implosion in the banking and insurance sectors is just overwhelming."*

Stocks managed to snap back from 12-year lows Wednesday on hopes that China would announce that it was increasing the size of its stimulus plan. But the Chinese premier did not announce any boost to the $586 billion plan at a key political meeting in Beijing Thursday. (Full story)

GM: Concerns about the outlook for General Motors also weighed on stocks Thursday. GM said in its annual filing that there is substantial doubt about the automaker's ability to survive. 

The company has sustained huge losses over the course of the recession and has already received $13.4 billion in federal loans. GM has said it needs additional federal money to stay afloat. GM (GM, Fortune 500) shares fell 17%. 

Wal-Mart Stores: The world's No. 1 retailer reported a bigger-than-expected jump in February sales, thanks in part to lower gas prices. Wal-Mart said that that sales at stores open a year or more, a retail metric known as same-store sales, rose 5.1% in February versus forecasts for a rise of 2.4%. 

Separately, the company said it is boosting its annual dividend by 15% to $1.09 from 95 cents per share. Wal-Mart (WMT, Fortune 500) shares rose 4%.

As a result of Wal-Mart, the overall retail sector is now expected to show a slight rise in February same-store sales, versus previous forecasts for a decline, according to Thomson Reuters.

Nonetheless, many retailers continued to see weaker sales, due to the impact of the slowing economy and growing joblessness. 

Wal-Mart rival Target (TGT, Fortune 500) said sales fell 4.1%, sending shares 2% lower.

Abercrombie & Fitch (ANF) said same-store sales plunged 30% in the month, sending shares of the clothing retailer down 14.5%. Nordstrom (JWN, Fortune 500) said sales fell 15.4%, sending shares of the department store chain down more than 8.5%.

Gymboree (GYMB) warned late Wednesday that first-quarter profit will miss forecasts and same-store sales in the quarter will slide 20% to 25%. Shares of the children's clothing retailer plunged 27% Thursday morning.

Market breadth was negative. On the New York Stock Exchange, losers beat winners 11 to 1 on volume of 900 million shares. On the Nasdaq, decliners topped advancers four to one on volume of 1.21 billion shares.

Economy: January factory orders fell 1.9% after dropping 4.9% in the previous month. Economists surveyed by Briefing.com thought orders would fall 3.5%.

The number of Americans filing new claims for unemployment fell to 639,000 last week from 670,000 in the previous week, versus economists' forecasts for a drop to 650,000. 

Another report showed that fourth-quarter business productivity was weaker than initially reported, falling at a revised 0.4% annual rate versus the initially reported 3.2% annual rate. Economists thought it would grow at a 1.1% annual rate.

Bonds: Treasury prices rallied, lowering the yield on the benchmark 10-year note to 2.82% from 2.98% Wednesday. Treasury prices and yields move in opposite directions.

Lending rates were little changed. The 3-month Libor rate held steady at 1.28%, unchanged from Wednesday, while the overnight Libor rate rose to 0.32% from 0.31%, according to Bloomberg.com. Libor is a bank-to-bank lending rate. 

Other markets: In global trading, most Asian markets ended lower with the exception of the Japanese Nikkei. European markets tumbled.

In currency trading, the dollar gained versus the euro and fell against the yen.

U.S. light crude oil for April delivery fell $1.77 to settle at $43.61 a barrel on the New York Mercantile Exchange.

COMEX gold for April delivery rose $21.10 to settle at $927.80 an ounce.

Talkback: Are you living on your unemployment check? How are you making ends meet? What bills are you paying - and which ones are sliding? E-mail your story to realstories@cnnmoney.com and you could be part of an upcoming article. 

CNNMoney.com Market Report - Mar. 5, 2009


----------



## Bayne (5 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> He creado un hiperenlace (que molón queda eh?) con la palabreja "corto" en la sección como se gana con una bolsa a la baja de forma que siempre que escribáis [[corto]] en un artículo queda referenciado, y así salir de dudas



A mi me gusta, sólo faltaría incluir la posibilidad de los CFDs para ponerse corto (o largo)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> DJIA 6,546.25 -4.79%
> NASDAQ 1,298.74 -4.06%
> S&P 500 677.93 -4.90%
> 
> *Voy a morir joven...*



Todavía estás vivo? : Ahora me quedo más tranquilo...


----------



## @@strom (5 Mar 2009)

Bac -12%
C -10% 
Ing (Adr) -24%

Gran dia para el sector financiero.


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Tonuel..se te acumulan los certificados hoy.....




El ibex ya recibió los suyos hamijo... 




Saludos


----------



## Samzer (5 Mar 2009)

pioneer dijo:


> Mi impresion es que estamos viendo ya la luz al final del tunel. Puede que en los 7000 este el suelo.



¿Aún estamos con esas? :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

pioneer dijo:


> Mi impresion es que estamos viendo ya la luz al final del tunel. Puede que en los 7000 este el suelo.



Esa afirmación sin dinero detrás que la respalde, vale de poco... :
Entra largo mañana a ver que tal...

Saludos...


----------



## Misterio (5 Mar 2009)

seacock dijo:


> El tema está jodido hoy, señores. Gm no aguanta, no aguanta más ... buff.
> 
> Lo del latún va a dejar de ser una tontería.



Que la lleven a morir a casa.

De momento se ha agarrado al 680.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

seacock dijo:


> El tema está jodido hoy, señores. Gm no aguanta, no aguanta más ... buff.
> 
> *Lo del latún va a dejar de ser una tontería*.



Mi despensa te parece una tontería... :


----------



## javi_el_zorro (5 Mar 2009)

Algunas pequeñas dudas.... reconozco que estoy bastante pez en bolsa.
- Casi siempre se habla de contratos de futuros, nadie "juega" con contratos de diferencias?, los CFDs?. Para jugar corto en la bolsa no es mejor los CFDs?.
- Si prohiben los cortos en la bolsa, que pasa con el que tenga abiertos cortos?. La prohibicion sería para abrir nuevos digo yo. 
- Cuando se habla de prohibir los cortos se entiende que es todo lo que implique jugar a la baja en la bolsa verdad?, venta futuros, venta de CFDs..

Estoy pensando entrar en corto con CFDs sobre el indice general del IBEX35, la tendencia seguirá siendo bajista, el único miedo es si entrar ahora y arriesgarme a un fuerte rebote o esperarme al rebote para entrar corto.

Según los ana-listos dicen se espera una caida fuerte de 600 o hasta 1000 puntos en breve, luego vendria un rebote y a seguir cayendo hasta el infinito... 
Yo la verdad que lo creo probable, le veo una cierta lógica.
Otra opción es comprar futuros sobre el oro pero creo que son muy caros.

Lo de entrar sobre el IBEX35 y no sobre algún valor concreto es porque es menos manipulable, entrar sobre un valor es más complicado, tienes que estar muy bien informado.

Si hubiera abiertos cortos cuando lo pensé habria doblado mi dinero 
Pero me daba miedo, se sabe entrar pero lo complicado es salir.. ganando, y siempre quieres más y más hasta que sales despeluchado.


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Todavía estás vivo? Ahora me quedo más tranquilo...




Cuando vengan a por mí les enseñaré lo que vale un peine... :










Tengo estopa y atún de sobra...


----------



## Kujire (5 Mar 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> A mi me gusta, sólo faltaría incluir la posibilidad de los CFDs para ponerse corto (o largo)



Sin duda, de hecho quisiera hacer especial mención a los CFDs, si te animas con algún ejemplo sería ideal, les pongo un "[[CFDs]]" en la Faq y una vez pinches te permite editar y escribir el texto... (lo hago así para que todo quede en un epígrafe)


----------



## chameleon (5 Mar 2009)

joer, algún día tendrá que parar de bajar
no puede ser tan fácil como abrir cortos y esperar sentado
es igual de falso el "la bolsa siempre sube" como "la bolsa siempre baja"

ya sé que todos pensáis lo contrario....


----------



## luisfernando (5 Mar 2009)

mañana nos alcercaremos a los 6100...6000...quizas este exagerando un pelin


----------



## Jucari (5 Mar 2009)

Van a dejarlo sobrevivir en los 680......reboton la semana que viene


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> mañana nos alcercaremos a los 6100...6000...quizas este exagerando un pelin




Mañana te voy a poner un nelson de regalo con el owned del dia... 



Que sueñes con los angelitos... 





Saludos


----------



## calopez (5 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ya sé que todos pensáis lo contrario....



Esa es la mejor señal para un rebote...


----------



## Samzer (5 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> joer, algún día tendrá que parar de bajar
> no puede ser tan fácil como abrir cortos y esperar sentado
> es igual de falso el "la bolsa siempre sube" como "la bolsa siempre baja"
> 
> ya sé que todos pensáis lo contrario....



No es que siempre baje, es que la situación es malísima y aún le queda mucho por bajar, algún día subirá, si sigue existiendo claro. :o

Deutsche sees risk of U.S. GDP falling 10 pct in Q1 | Markets | Markets News | Reuters

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...all-no-llegamos-final-de-ano.html#post1501521

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-del-sistema-global-por-jorge-beinstein.html


----------



## Rocket (5 Mar 2009)

De momento, el DOW esta rozando los 6.500, y nosotros en los futuros ya hemos perdido los 7000 desde hace bastante tiempo, justo después del cierre de hoy.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Mar 2009)

Es ponerse corto y la bolsa sube...te pones largo y baja....
Mañana como estoy dentro,me voy a poner corto con la misma cantidad,por lo menos me quedo igual.

PD: En el FAQ explicar bien lo del apalancamiento,que es muy importante...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

He escuchado tantos rebotes que voy a abrir una porra... que seria de burbuja.info sin porras... 

Cuando rebotará el Ibex...?

las cosas a su cauce 6350

Saludos...


----------



## twetter (5 Mar 2009)

atencion pregunta:
alguien ha visto alguna vez los futuros de nikkei perdiendo tanto?


----------



## chameleon (5 Mar 2009)

cosillas...

SANTANDER



> Harbinger Capital Partners Master Fund I, LTD ha comunicado que posee el 0.34 por ciento del capital del Banco Santander, es decir 28 millones de acciones, en posición corta. A pesar de los retrocesos de la acción, Harbinger sigue elevando su apuesta bajista ya que ayer tarde comunicó que poseía el 0,32 por ciento del capital en posición corta.
> 
> 
> Los títulos del Banco Santander retrocedieron un 7,63 por ciento hasta los 4,24 euros, en la sesión de hoy.



BBVA



> Harbinger Capital Partners Master Fund I, LTD ha comunicado que posee el 1,07% del capital del BBVA, es decir 40 millones de acciones, en posición corta. Harbinger comunicó ayer tarde que poseía el 1,04% del capital en posición corta
> 
> 
> Las acciones del BBVA han cerrado la jornada con una caída del 7,05 por ciento hasta los 4,88 euros.



ENDESA



> Según un agente de mercado "las acciones de Endesa están subiendo por cobertura de posiciones cortas antes del dividendo, ya que la gente que ha tomado títulos prestados tendrá que pagar el dividendo a quien se los prestó, lo que no es atractivo para los cortos, sobre todo cuando se trata de un dividendo tan grande".
> 
> 
> 
> Según las últimas cifras oficiales, Endesa tiene 55 millones de acciones en posiciones cortas.


----------



## Jucari (5 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> He escuchado tantos rebotes que voy a abrir una porra... que seria de burbuja.info sin porras...
> 
> Cuando rebotará el Ibex...?
> 
> ...



Jucari 6666


----------



## Misterio (5 Mar 2009)

twetter dijo:


> atencion pregunta:
> alguien ha visto alguna vez los futuros de nikkei perdiendo tanto?



Depende ... cuanto pierden?


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Porra: ¿Cuando rebotará el Ibex...?


6666 Jucari
6350 las cosas a su cauce
3500 tonuel





Saludos


----------



## luisfernando (5 Mar 2009)

jajaja espero que sea un Owned Especial


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

twetter dijo:


> atencion pregunta:
> alguien ha visto alguna vez los futuros de nikkei perdiendo tanto?



Pues riete, pero el Nikkei es el único índice importante que no ha superado los mínimos de octubre08...

Saludos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Mar 2009)

hola chaval@s ,bonito dia hoy,no?
me apunto a la porra ....6780,5


----------



## @@strom (5 Mar 2009)

Yo digo que en el 6500 tenemos rebote ibex.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Mar 2009)

Para lo porra...
6898


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Porra: ¿Cuando rebotará el Ibex...?


6898 Hannibal Lecter
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6500 @@strom
6350 las cosas a su cauce
3500 tonuel



A ver si nos metemos en la porra solitos... :




Saludos


----------



## luisfernando (5 Mar 2009)

porra?? 7200 en dedicacion a Tonuel


----------



## chameleon (5 Mar 2009)

lleva tiempo circulando el rumor de que General Electric está en quiebra
sus accionnes podrían valer cero de la noche a la mañana
esto afectaría a las eléctricas de todo el mundo, hf, etc.

su rating se mantiene en AAA, pese a que sus bonos dan más de un 9% de rentabilidad (típico de rating BBB)


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Porra: ¿Cuando rebotará el Ibex...?


7200 luisfer el iluminado
6898 Hannibal Lecter
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6500 @@strom
6350 las cosas a su cauce
3500 tonuel


Definicicón del hilo de "rebote": +10% desde el mínimo intradia (se aceptan sugerencias... absténganse los de intereconomia... :o)



Saludos


----------



## Misterio (5 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> lleva tiempo circulando el rumor de que General Electric está en quiebra
> sus accionnes podrían valer cero de la noche a la mañana
> esto afectaría a las eléctricas de todo el mundo, hf, etc.
> 
> su rating se mantiene en AAA, pese a que sus bonos dan más de un 9% de rentabilidad (típico de rating BBB)



Y todavía te preguntas por qué no hay rebote .

En el fondo estoy contigo esto tiene que pegar para arriba un día muy fuerte el que acierte el momento ganará la paga extra.


----------



## adso de melk (5 Mar 2009)

Cuando llegue a 3000 rebotará pa bajo


----------



## Jucari (5 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> lleva tiempo circulando el rumor de que General Electric está en quiebra
> sus accionnes podrían valer cero de la noche a la mañana
> esto afectaría a las eléctricas de todo el mundo, hf, etc.
> 
> su rating se mantiene en AAA, pese a que sus bonos dan más de un 9% de rentabilidad (típico de rating BBB)



Joder Chamaleon...y dices que algún día debe acabar de bajar??....quizas cuando llegue a 0....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

Tonuel, yo hablo de rebote, del +20% por lo menos.... Ahora mismo serían 1400 puntos, eso lo consideraría un rebote en condiciones, irnos a 7700 para mí es el chocolate del loro... 

Saludos...


----------



## un marronazo (5 Mar 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Y todavía te preguntas por qué no hay rebote .
> 
> En el fondo estoy contigo esto tiene que pegar para arriba un día muy fuerte el que acierte el momento ganará la paga extra.



pues como no acierte rebote pa abajo puede pierda la paga extra y la camisa el ibex no rebota ya


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Porra: ¿Cuándo rebotará el Ibex...?



6898 Hannibal Lecter
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6500 @@strom
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
3500 tonuel


Editado:

Definicicón del hilo de "rebote": +20% desde el mínimo intradia (se aceptan sugerencias... absténganse los de intereconomia... :o)



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (5 Mar 2009)

cualquiera que lea este foro sabe que las cosas están muy mal
no hace falta que me me lo contéis...

pero no todos los valores osn iguales, ni por fundamentales, ni técnicamente
es absurdo que empresas sin deudas, con negocios defensivos den más de un 10% de dividendos y valgan en bolsa menos que el dinero que tienen en caja


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

que es un rebote? un 20%?


----------



## chollero (5 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Porra: ¿Cuando rebotará el Ibex...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo soy de los antiguos, el suelo del ibex llegaraá cuando el indice de la bolsa de madrid toque los 525-550 puntos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel, yo hablo de rebote, del +20% por lo menos.... Ahora mismo serían 1400 puntos, eso lo consideraría un rebote en condiciones, irnos a 7700 para mí es el chocolate del loro...
> 
> Saludos...



Quien pillara el 7700....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> que es un rebote? un 20%?



Por decir algo... pero si esto es por pasar el rato y entretenernos mientras contamos billetes en casa... 

Saludos...


----------



## javi_el_zorro (5 Mar 2009)

Porra: ¿Cuando rebotará el Ibex...?


6898 Hannibal Lecter
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6500 @@strom
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6100 javi_el_zorro
3500 tonuel


----------



## Jucari (5 Mar 2009)

Hasta donde creeis que llegara el rebote????...si llega?


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

chollero dijo:


> yo soy de los antiguos, el suelo del ibex llegaraá cuando el indice de la bolsa de madrid toque los 525-550 puntos




No estamos hablando del suelo... sino del próximo rebote del 20%... hagan sus apuestas... 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Mar 2009)

Mulder,iluminenos,suelto el papel mañana a la apertura o aguanto la posicion como un campeón ....


----------



## chameleon (5 Mar 2009)

Los analistas de Bankinter han rebajado el precio objetivo de Repsol YPF a 15,53 euros por título desde los 29,10 euros anteriores.


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

javi_el_zorro dijo:


> ...




Porra: ¿Cuando rebotará el Ibex...?


6898 Hannibal Lecter
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6500 @@strom
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
3500 tonuel


No te dejes a luisfer hamijo... te puede poner dos velas... :



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Hasta donde creeis que llegara el rebote????...si llega?



Esa es fácil... coge un gráfico del IBEX 2años, diario, y pon la media de 200sesiones, ves hasta donde llegó el rebote de mayo08, pues ahora el rebote tendría que llegar hasta tocar la media200sesiones... sobre los 8500/9000, no los 10000 que dije esta tarde... 







Saludos...

Por cierto, hemos recuperado los 7000 en el futuro del IBEX


----------



## chollero (5 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No estamos hablando del suelo... sino del próximo rebote del 20%... hagan sus apuestas...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



pienso que no habrá ningun rebote del 20% hasta esos niveles, mi pronostico es rebote del 20% con el ibex en 5100


----------



## Jucari (5 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Esa es fácil... coje un gráfico del IBEX 2años, diario, y pon la media de 200sesiones, ves hasta donde llegó el rebote de mayo08, pues ahora el rebote tendría que llegar hasta tocar la media200sesiones... sobre los 8500 o así, no los 10000 que dije esta tarde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso lo veo mas factible...los 10000 que comentastes era demasiado exagerado...


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Porra: ¿Cuando rebotará el Ibex...?


6898 Hannibal Lecter
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6500 @@strom
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
5100 chollero
3500 tonuel


----------



## Bayne (5 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Sin duda, de hecho quisiera hacer especial mención a los CFDs, si te animas con algún ejemplo sería ideal, les pongo un "[[CFDs]]" en la Faq y una vez pinches te permite editar y escribir el texto... (lo hago así para que todo quede en un epígrafe)



Ok, pondré el ejemplo que envié a los de Interdin para que me quedara claro cómo liquidan (Mulder, diles que te inviten a un mes de operaciones gratis, les has hecho una labor comercial impagable), cuando la cuelgue le echas un vistazo a ver si te parece bien.


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Mar 2009)

Clandestinamente desde el curro
5280
Debería estar mojando pan mañana cuando corra la sangre pero estaré de puente.De ahí que haya cerrado mi posición esta tarde en plena fiesta.Hoy en Zaragoza es festivo

Mañana atrapado por el temporal en el Pirineo..Fijo que me pilla y salgo en las noticias



6898 Hannibal Lecter
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6500 @@strom
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
5280 Wbuffete
3500 tonuel


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Mar 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Ok, pondré el ejemplo que envié a los de Interdin para que me quedara claro cómo liquidan (Mulder, diles que te inviten a un mes de operaciones gratis, les has hecho una labor comercial impagable), cuando la cuelgue le echas un vistazo a ver si te parece bien.



Yo envie los contratos ayer para empezar a operar con ellos en CDFs,si pusieras los ejemplos te estaria muy agradecido.


----------



## chollero (5 Mar 2009)

mi pronostico es un poco apocaliptico, pero es que la liquidez hoy en dia es un tesoro que no os podeis ni imaginar, y las oportunidades de rentabilidad en otros campos son grandisimas comparadas con lo que pueden dar la bolsas, de ahi la estampida generalizada que se está produciendo


----------



## Bayne (5 Mar 2009)

Porra: ¿Cuando rebotará el Ibex...?
6898 Hannibal Lecter
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6500 @@strom
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
5800 Bayne
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
3500 tonuel

Creo que no me olvido de nadie


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mulder,iluminenos,suelto el papel mañana a la apertura o aguanto la posicion como un campeón ....



Creo que mañana nos dedicaremos a bajar por la mañana y y podríamos iniciar la tarde con los gringos bajando también, según a que niveles lleguemos podríamos girarnos poco antes de que el Ibex cierre y empezar con un pequeño rebote que tendría lugar el lunes, tal vez se extienda al martes también.

Aunque el rebote de lunes podría consistir en un gran gap alcista para pasarnos el resto del día medio laterales, medio bajistas pero sin superar los mínimos que tendremos mañana (más bajos que los de hoy).

El martes podríamos tener otro tirón en la apertura para subir un poco más. Una vez que todo el gacelerío esté reclutado con el rebote nos volveremos a ir a los infiernos durante el resto de la semana. A final de la semana que viene o principios de la siguiente podríamos tener ya un rebote de los serios, esta vez sí.

Durante este rebote serio, ninguna gacela se atreverá a entrar al mercado por miedo atroz mientras los leoncios y los traders informados hacemos el agosto


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> *A final de la semana que viene o principios de la siguiente, o tal vez a final de este mes o del siguiente cuando tengamos luna llena...* podríamos tener ya un rebote de los serios, esta vez sí.




Que precisión Mulder... me dejas boquiabierto... :


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pero el favorito QUE NO APRENDE es este:
> 
> Ahorro Corporación calcula que el Ibex 35 subirá un 20 en 2009 | Noticias de la Bolsa



primer suelo en 6090 (fibo desde maximos) y despues 5500 como tope de caida para este año


----------



## twetter (5 Mar 2009)

pa la porra rebote en 5000


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Que precisión Mulder... me dejas boquiabierto... :



Yo solo he dicho final de la semana que viene o principios de la siguiente, lo demás es añadido tuyo, así que no me saques las cosas de contexto 

Por cierto, el miercoles que viene es luna llena


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Mar 2009)

Respecto a los suelos de mercado,las luces al final del tunel,etc, como dijo el gran Jesse Livermore:
Un valor nunca está suficientemente caro o suficientemente barato.

La cita no es literal.Esta frase la recordaba mientras ví subir a Terra y en la crisis puntocom.

Os recomiendo leer su biografía.Fué un gran especulador.
El libro es:Memorias de un operador de acciones-Jesse Livermore.De Edwin Lefevre.

Hasta el lunes


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)




----------



## felipe (5 Mar 2009)

Bueno pues si se puede aunque ya está todo un poco apretado yo digo 5500, parece lejos pero en cuanto telefónica que es la que manda baje un poco...


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Respecto a los suelos de mercado,las luces al final del tunel,etc, como dijo el gran Jesse Livermore:
> Un valor nunca está suficientemente caro o suficientemente barato.



Eso me recuerda a lo que le he dicho a chameleon esta tarde, no hay que fiarse nunca de la relatividad de los precios, sino de la tendencia.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Mar 2009)

felipe dijo:


> Bueno pues si se puede aunque ya está todo un poco apretado yo digo 5500, parece lejos pero en cuanto telefónica que es la que manda baje un poco...



Hasta que no tiren a Telefonica por debajo de 13 que pesa el 27% creo del ibex no bajaremos de verdad


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2009)

Editad la porra anterior cuando aposteis, no me seais perretes... :



Saludois


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Mar 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Respecto a los suelos de mercado,las luces al final del tunel,etc, como dijo el gran Jesse Livermore:
> Un valor nunca está suficientemente caro o suficientemente barato.
> 
> La cita no es literal.Esta frase la recordaba mientras ví subir a Terra y en la crisis puntocom.
> ...



Fue un "tape reader" cojonudo. Se arruino y enriqueció varias veces...También os recomiendo su biografía. La tenéis en emule (para los que anden sin liquidez).


----------



## Misterio (5 Mar 2009)

GE	GEN ELECTRIC CO	6.66 0.03 (0.45%)	442,724,588

El diablo la ha señalado.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, el miercoles que viene es luna llena



Como la bandera de Japón....(el ojete no la luna)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Mar 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Porra: ¿Cuando rebotará el Ibex...?
> 6898 Hannibal Lecter
> 6780 festival del humor
> 6666 Jucari
> ...



Pues yo estoy seguro que tiene soporte y rebota en 0. Seguro, seguro...Soporte cojonudo.


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Fue un "tape reader" cojonudo. Se arruino y enriqueció varias veces...También os recomiendo su biografía. La tenéis en emule (para los que anden sin liquidez).



Aquí hay una:

Biografía de Jesse Lauriston Livermore


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> Los analistas de Bankinter han rebajado el precio objetivo de Repsol YPF a 15,53 euros por título desde los 29,10 euros anteriores.



"OBJETIVO" DE COJONES. Siempre me he preguntado de que venía lo de "objetivo". Está claro que lo ponen para decorar.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Aquí hay una:
> 
> Biografía de Jesse Lauriston Livermore



Lo que recomendamos es el libro, oyga...No tiene desperdicio el tren de vida que llevaba cuando le iba bien...


----------



## chollero (5 Mar 2009)

Dr. Mulder falta usted en la porra


----------



## Bayne (5 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo envie los contratos ayer para empezar a operar con ellos en CDFs,si pusieras los ejemplos te estaria muy agradecido.



Soy incapaz de editarlo decentemente en el wiki, he puesto esta imagen


----------



## Ziberan (5 Mar 2009)

Mi pronóstico para la porra: 4200


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2009)

chollero dijo:


> Dr. Mulder falta usted en la porra



Gracias por lo de doctor, aunque aun no lo soy 

Mañana me meto a la porra cuando analice un poco, ahora me muero de sueño.

Gud night.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Mar 2009)

6898 Hannibal Lecter
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6500 @@strom
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
5800 Bayne
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
3500 tonuel


----------



## Carolus Rex (5 Mar 2009)

6898 Hannibal Lecter
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6500 @@strom
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
5963 Carolus
5800 Bayne
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
3500 tonuel


----------



## chollero (5 Mar 2009)

alguien tiene una grafica del crack de la bolsa de japon cuando la crisis asiatica? creo que seria una buena referencia para compararlo con la crisis hipotecaria que estamos viviendo


----------



## luisfernando (5 Mar 2009)

recordemos las palabras de Obama en un discurso de hace poco:

"Es El Principio del Fin" pues claro, es el Principio de la Hecatombe


----------



## chameleon (5 Mar 2009)

nadie comenta nada del volumen
ha disminuido un 45% en Febrero
en las 3 últimas sesiones ha no ha parado de bajar

el 61,8% de la caída está en el 660 (a la vuelta de la esquina)

apuesto a que mañana cerramos casi planos
y la próxima semana subidón del 15

edit: y me voy a dormir pensando... ¿porqué el vix no sube?
b noches, hasta mañana


----------



## nief (6 Mar 2009)

Va a abrir el nikkei, me temo lo peor...


----------



## felipe (6 Mar 2009)

6898 Hannibal Lecter
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6500 @@strom
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
5963 Carolus
5800 Bayne
5500 Felipe
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
3500 tonuel


----------



## chollero (6 Mar 2009)

Nikkei 7247


----------



## chollero (6 Mar 2009)

Nikkei 7196


----------



## Lucas Guijarro_borrado (6 Mar 2009)

chollero dijo:


> Nikkei 7196



Porfa, pon el enlace a la página


----------



## chollero (6 Mar 2009)

Lucas Guijarro dijo:


> Porfa, pon el enlace a la página



Nikkei Net Interactive - Markets Japan


----------



## Lucas Guijarro_borrado (6 Mar 2009)

Encontrado
Nikkei Net Interactive - Japan Business News Online

7189,20


----------



## wolfy (6 Mar 2009)

Lucas Guijarro dijo:


> Porfa, pon el enlace a la página



Con permiso:

http://www.nni.nikkei.co.jp/

Editado: llegue tarde.


----------



## Lucas Guijarro_borrado (6 Mar 2009)

chollero dijo:


> Nikkei Net Interactive - Markets Japan



Gracias,

Aunque también he recurrido al google


----------



## Lucas Guijarro_borrado (6 Mar 2009)

wolfy dijo:


> Con permiso:
> 
> Nikkei Net Interactive - Japan Business News Online
> 
> Editado: llegue tarde.



¿Este es porcentual?


----------



## nief (6 Mar 2009)

Nikkei 225	3/6 - 9:20 
7,196.38 - 237.11

fiesta!!


----------



## Lucas Guijarro_borrado (6 Mar 2009)

Lucas Guijarro dijo:


> ¿Este es porcentual?



No. Es el cambio yen dolar.


----------



## Lucas Guijarro_borrado (6 Mar 2009)

wolfy dijo:


> Con permiso:
> 
> Nikkei Net Interactive - Japan Business News Online
> 
> Editado: llegue tarde.



Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena. Gracias.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

joer pongan esto


----------



## chollero (6 Mar 2009)

la bolsa de japon en niveles del año 1984, da miedo


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

ha estado mas abajo hace poco


bnybs


----------



## chollero (6 Mar 2009)

parece que se resiste a bajar


----------



## Carolus Rex (6 Mar 2009)

chollero dijo:


> parece que se resiste a bajar



...¿mas?..


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (6 Mar 2009)

He entrado en la web de nikkei y pone '_Govt To Extend Ban On Naked Short-Selling _'. Hay que estar suscrito para leerla pero me ha dado por ponerlo en google y he visto esta otra:

_Australia extends short selling ban through May_
Australia extends short selling ban through May - International Herald Tribune


Y siguiendo con el tema... los cortos no están prohibidos desde hace un tiempo en USA y UK después de la subprime? Hoy he buscado un poco pero he visto webs un poco cutres que ofrecían supuestamente cfds... 

---
Ayer precisamente iba a poner un reply con el tema de los cortos pq ví una noticia en capitalbolsa sobre la banca que quería parar la 'sangría' como ellos dicen xDD.. os parecen 'legales' los cortos? Ya se sabe que no es pecisamente un mundo muy 'legal' que digamos pero a mi sinceramente me parecen un poco una guarrada... que decís?
---
La noticia de nikkei hasta donde puede leerse:

TOKYO (Nikkei)--The Financial Services Agency plans to keep in place restrictions on short-selling of stocks, including reporting requirements for large positions and a ban on transactions not backed by borrowed shares, The Nikkei learned Thursday.
---
segundo edit xDD y me autocontesto:

after U.S. and British regulators also restricted the trading practice that was blamed for undermining volatile markets.
Naked short selling, where a trader sells stocks without first ensuring that they are available, was banned indefinitely.


----------



## wolfy (6 Mar 2009)

Creo que prohibieron los cortos, pero seguro que se han inventado alguna cosa para saltarse la ley.

En mi opinion los cortos son productos a medida para los grandes especuladores y revienta valores. 

Es como los Futuros. Pura especulacion.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Mar 2009)

wolfy dijo:


> Creo que prohibieron los cortos, pero seguro que se han inventado alguna cosa para saltarse la ley.
> 
> En mi opinion los cortos son productos a medida para los grandes especuladores y revienta valores.
> 
> Es como los Futuros. Pura especulacion.




Cuidado. Distingamos los "shorts" de los "naked shorts". Sólo veo que esto último sea reprobable. Ponerse corto es tan lícito como ponerse largo.

Los futuros y derivados también tienen su justificación económica y financiera. El problema es que se utilicen mal en operaciones OTC.


----------



## Stuyvesant (6 Mar 2009)

Especulatas de poca fe. Fariseos. Y yo os digo, que Japón devolverá los "intereses" debidos a los EE.UU. arrastrándose por debajo del DJ.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Mar 2009)

Espero no llegar tarde para la porra. Me apunto y de paso la subo.

6898 Hannibal Lecter
6800 Pecata minuta
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6500 @@strom
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
5963 Carolus
5800 Bayne
5500 Felipe
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
3500 tonuel

Para el que acierte, un paquete de 100 Gamesas de regalo. Y unas Mapfres de guarnición.


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

A los buenos días!



pecata minuta dijo:


> Espero no llegar tarde para la porra. Me apunto y de paso la subo.
> 
> 6898 Hannibal Lecter
> 6800 Pecata minuta
> ...



6083 Mulder


----------



## Veo_dolor (6 Mar 2009)

La cifra de la porra a que se supone que corresponde???


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

Veo_dolor dijo:


> La cifra de la porra a que se supone que corresponde???



Al punto donde el Ibex rebotará en serio, es decir, el suelo de este mercado bajista.


----------



## donpepito (6 Mar 2009)

Buenos días.

*FUTUROS EUROPEOS MIXTOS, EUROSTOXX CAE Y DAX SUBE, AMBOS LIGERAMENTE *


----------



## donpepito (6 Mar 2009)

Entre hoy y el lunes... se prepara una acción conjunta para subir las cotizaciones de los bancos, ayer comprobe que la agencia del BBVA compra +1,xxM de acc de SAN.

Algo se está preparando para luchar contra las posis cortas.

Saludos!


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

Al San aun le queda un pequeño tramo por bajar hoy. El BBVA no lo tengo analizado, voy a ponerme con el.

El pequeño tramo que le queda puede fallar, pero yo creo que el rebote vendrá entre esta tarde a última hora y el lunes.


----------



## pyn (6 Mar 2009)

6898 Hannibal Lecter
6800 Pecata minuta
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6500 @@strom
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
5963 Carolus
5800 Bayne
5500 Felipe
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
3500 tonuel
6083 Mulder 
5750 pyn


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

Ya hemos cerrado gaps en todos los futuros, el día va a ser algo impredecible.


----------



## otropepito (6 Mar 2009)

*PORRA SUELO DEL IBEX*
6898 Hannibal Lecter
6800 Pecata minuta
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6500 @@strom
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
6083 Mulder
5963 Carolus
5800 Bayne
5750 pyn
5600 otropepito
5500 Felipe
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
3500 tonuel

Me apunto, que es gratis.

Edito porque creía que se trataba de adivinar en cuanto cerrábamos hoy. Ya decía yo que erais todos muy agoreros. Jeje.


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> *7010 otropepito*
> 6898 Hannibal Lecter
> 6800 Pecata minuta
> 6780 festival del humor
> ...




*Don pepito*, anímese hombre! 

¿suelo del Ibex?


----------



## Condor (6 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> *Don pepito*, anímese hombre!
> 
> ¿suelo del Ibex?



El suelo? hummmm, no se, no se. Haberlos haylos

5350

Por decir algo cuando aún podamos pagar la conexión a internet


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Mar 2009)

a los buenos dias!
yo tampoco tengo ni puñetera idea de hacia donde vamos a ir hoy,ayer a ultima hora no pude resistirme y me pille unas bbva desde el curro a 4,88....son solo 100,para dejarselas a mis nietos 
sigo corto en ohl y estoy por ponerme bajista en gamesa y en inditex si rompe los 24

plusvaliosos saludos


----------



## Hagen (6 Mar 2009)

6898 Hannibal Lecter
6800 Pecata minuta
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6500 @@strom
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
5963 Carolus
5800 Bayne
5500 Felipe
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
3500 tonuel
-666 Hagen

Creo que es un buen numero para rebotar


----------



## Hagen (6 Mar 2009)

Vaya chine que tengo conmigo mismo por salirme ayer tan pronto del mercado.......cerre cortos para asegurar..... si es que soy un cagón....


----------



## dillei (6 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Vaya chine que tengo conmigo mismo por salirme ayer tan pronto del mercado.......cerre cortos para asegurar..... si es que soy un cagón....



Buenos dias,

Ahora mismo el que no es un cagón es porque está pillado


----------



## donpepito (6 Mar 2009)

Como decia... hay un plan preparado para arruinar a los cortos, lo siento por DON FALCONE, pero ya le hemos dejado ganar demasiado.

No descarto inyección desde el banco de España, DON EMILIO, está muy preocupado.


----------



## donpepito (6 Mar 2009)

GAMESA en pre- a 8,40 y SAN a 4,32


----------



## Condor (6 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Como decia... hay un plan preparado para arruinar a los cortos, lo siento por DON FALCONE, pero ya le hemos dejado ganar demasiado.
> 
> No descarto inyección desde el banco de España, DON EMILIO, está muy preocupado.



Debe estarlo con el precio que hay por su cabeza con tanto estafado con la única garantía de un gran banco, que en la realidad se ha demostrado que es cero, o es que alguien cree que don Emilio se ha hecho millonario firmando cheques?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Mar 2009)

entonces que?nos tiramos como locos a por las acciones del SAN?
empezara hoy la lucha de titanes?


----------



## Tuerto (6 Mar 2009)

6898 Hannibal Lecter
6800 Pecata minuta
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6501 Tuerto (coincido con @@strom, pero ya lo tiene puesto)
6500 @@strom
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
5963 Carolus
5800 Bayne
5500 Felipe
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
3500 tonuel
-666 Hagen

Seria interesante, para darle más realismo a la porra (a alguno se le va la olla), que pusiesemos las compras que realizaremos cuando lleguemos al rebote previsto.


----------



## chameleon (6 Mar 2009)

llevamos varios días avisando que hay miedo en los cortos
las subidillas de estos días han sido por cierres y apenas sin volumen

SAN y BBVA tienen que subir, para estar fuertes cuando lleguen las absorciones

cuando cierren cortos en serio vamos a tener subidas en vertical


----------



## donpepito (6 Mar 2009)

El sistema bancario puede perfectamente repeler a los fondos con acc prestadas, se les ha ido de la mano y ahora -a última hora- están intentando contrarestar los ataques.

Pueden irse perfectamente a 1,00€ por acc... solo hay que ver que hace unas semanas estabamos en 6,xx SAN


----------



## pyn (6 Mar 2009)

Me habeis eliminado de la lista .


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> llevamos varios días avisando que hay miedo en los cortos
> las subidillas de estos días han sido por cierres y apenas sin volumen
> 
> SAN y BBVA tienen que subir, para estar fuertes cuando lleguen las absorciones
> ...



Ayer el volumen no fue bajo (en el Stoxx), comparado con el resto de la semana:

2009-02-26 1627247
2009-02-27 1618595
2009-03-02 1664410
2009-03-03 1633938
2009-03-04 1646803
2009-03-05 1761747

Volumen MEDIO del período: 1658790
Volumen TOTAL del período: 9952740

En el S&P tengo cantidades más altas, como es lógico, pero guardan la misma proporción.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Mar 2009)

venga pues ya soy otra vez accionista del SAN...jajaja voy con muy poquitas....si bajan mucho pues las usare como papel pintado en el cuarto de baño

muhahahaha segun las pillo pegan bajonazo...con un par!


----------



## Condor (6 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> venga pues ya soy otra vez accionista del SAN...jajaja voy con muy poquitas....si bajan mucho pues las usare como papel pintado en el cuarto de baño



No te preocupes por el papel, el de Inglaterra ya está imprimiéndolo para lo que sea menester y el del continente tiene planeado hacerlo dentro de poco; si es que no hay nada como la inflación para vivir en la felicidad de la mentira.


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> venga pues ya soy otra vez accionista del SAN...jajaja voy con muy poquitas....si bajan mucho pues las usare como papel pintado en el cuarto de baño



Si vas a usarlas en el baño mejor como papel higiénico


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Mar 2009)

Se llevan los bancos abajo hamijos...


----------



## crack (6 Mar 2009)

Cortos abiertos en 7040... a ver cómo se da...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Mar 2009)

falcone es mucho falcone....


----------



## donpepito (6 Mar 2009)

No... yo veo que están jugando con los cortos...


----------



## paco jones (6 Mar 2009)

ING ya pierde un 6,6% hoy...
y hoy que explicación le buscamos...


----------



## paco jones (6 Mar 2009)

paco jones dijo:


> ING ya pierde un 6,6% hoy...
> y hoy que explicación le buscamos...



¿serán operadores a corto?


----------



## Condor (6 Mar 2009)

Cerrado el GAP, ahora a por los seismiles

Por media hora de ayer no pegué el 7000


----------



## spheratu (6 Mar 2009)

Paco,ahora en serio,que te ha hecho a ti ING?


----------



## chameleon (6 Mar 2009)

la subida viene cuando los bancos USA suban

no vamos a liderar nosotros....


----------



## twetter (6 Mar 2009)

Buenos dias,
actualizo la porra

6898 Hannibal Lecter
6800 Pecata minuta
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6501 Tuerto (coincido con @@strom, pero ya lo tiene puesto)
6500 @@strom
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
5000 twetter
5963 Carolus
5800 Bayne
5500 Felipe
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
3500 tonuel
-666 Hagen


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Mar 2009)

Ostias vistos los 6mil gñe


----------



## Condor (6 Mar 2009)

twetter dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> actualizo la porra
> 
> 6898 Hannibal Lecter
> ...



Pues habrá que actualizarla de nuevo con lo mío 5450


----------



## dillei (6 Mar 2009)

Emppieza el dolorrrr


----------



## Condor (6 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ostias vistos los 6mil gñe



Hay quien es tímido y no lo quiere ver, pero ahí está


----------



## Saturno (6 Mar 2009)

Guano movedizo,bajamos otro escalón.


----------



## donpepito (6 Mar 2009)

No teneis FE amigos, como diria TONUEL


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Mar 2009)

me habeis distraido y al final se me ha pasado abrirle mis cortitos a gamesa...
asi no se puede ser inversssshó!


----------



## crack (6 Mar 2009)

crack dijo:


> Cortos abiertos en 7040... a ver cómo se da...



Fuera a 7010, no me fío... de momento ya tengo chuletón para el finde...


----------



## Stuyvesant (6 Mar 2009)

Yo mantengo mi porra personal con el SAN, que es el ídolo de mis devociones; rebote cuando llegue a 3,25, aún cuando siga amagando mientras baja la escalinata del purgatorio...


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

6898 Hannibal Lecter
6800 Pecata minuta
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6501 Tuerto (coincido con @@strom, pero ya lo tiene puesto)
6500 @@strom
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
*6083 Mulder*
5000 twetter
5963 Carolus
5800 Bayne
5500 Felipe
5450 Condor
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
3500 tonuel
-666 Hagen

A ver si ahora no me borran.


----------



## TomCat (6 Mar 2009)

Me apunto a la porra. Más fácil esto que meter la pasta de verdad, cosa que no hago ni de coña al menos en estos tiempos tan turbulentos.

6800 Pecata minuta
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6501 Tuerto (coincido con @@strom, pero ya lo tiene puesto)
6500 @@strom
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
6083 Mulder
5000 twetter
5963 Carolus
*5860 TomCat*
5800 Bayne
5500 Felipe
5450 Condor
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
3500 tonuel
-666 Hagen


----------



## donpepito (6 Mar 2009)

6800 Pecata minuta
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6501 Tuerto (coincido con @@strom, pero ya lo tiene puesto)
6500 @@strom
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
6083 Mulder
6032 *Don Pepito*
5000 twetter
5963 Carolus
5860 TomCat
5800 Bayne
5500 Felipe
5450 Condor
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
3500 tonuel
-666 Hagen


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Al punto donde el Ibex rebotará en serio, es decir, el suelo de este mercado bajista.



no no

dijimos donde va a rebotar un 20%


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Mar 2009)

Menos mal que no me meti en cortos,esto se ve indefinido,puede dar un subidon como hundirse,pero tira mas hacia lo segundo...
Yo creo que el rebote no tendra lugar hasta que venga un noticion en usa o aqui prohiban los cortos,algo contundente.


----------



## donpepito (6 Mar 2009)

Por ahora no están vendiendo demasiado las posis cortas, en el BBVA, una vende de 1,xM ha hecho bajar la cot bruscamente.

HOY hay guerra!


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> no no
> 
> dijimos donde va a rebotar un 20%




Bueno, la mayoría de la gente confundirá el mínimo de ese rebote con un suelo, lo que pase luego ya es otro cantar


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Mar 2009)

6898 Hannibal Lecter
6800 Pecata minuta
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6501 Tuerto (coincido con @@strom, pero ya lo tiene puesto)
6500 @@strom
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
6083 Mulder
6032 Don Pepito
5000 twetter
5963 Carolus
5860 TomCat
5800 Bayne
5500 Felipe
5450 Condor
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
3500 tonuel
-666 Hagen 

No me borreis cabrones...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Mar 2009)

Don pepito operas con visual chart?


----------



## donpepito (6 Mar 2009)

No, solo para bichear...


----------



## crack (6 Mar 2009)

*Las cosas a su cauce*, ¿cómo ves tú el día? Yo pienso que acabaremos cayendo... pero no me acaba de gustar... creo que voy a entrar corto de nuevo a ver si puedo acompañar el chuletón con un buen vino...


----------



## donpepito (6 Mar 2009)

Es curioso pero hoy CVX... los franceses no están vendiendo nada en el SAN... hoy hay rebote....---probablemente-

*SANTADER BAJA UN 0,7% Y BBVA UN 1,4%, AHOGADOS POR LAS POSICIONES BAJISTAS*


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Menos mal que no me meti en cortos,esto se ve indefinido,puede dar un subidon como hundirse,pero tira mas hacia lo segundo...
> Yo creo que el rebote no tendra lugar hasta que venga un noticion en usa o aqui prohiban los cortos,algo contundente.



Estoy *hartísimo* de que se confunda la capacidad de poder ponerse corto con bajadas brutales, cuando la realidad y la práctica indican *todo* lo contrario.

*Esta más que demostrado que cuando se prohiben los cortos las acciones caen más que cuando se permiten.*

La razón de esto es que los cortos hacen a los mercados más líquidos, siempre hay contrapartida y hay menos temor a tomar una posición cuando sabes que puedes salirte en cualquier momento, por otra parte un mercado donde se permiten los cortos *es mucho más estable* que uno sin ellos.

Lo cierto es que el mercado español es absolutamente ilíquido por culpa de la inexistencia de los cortos, en USA y en otros países existen desde la noche de los tiempos y el mercado solo ha caido cuando han habido crisis *relacionadas con la economía real*, nunca relacionadas con la capacidad de ponerse corto o falta de ella.

Precisamente *una de las razones que agravaron la crisis del 29* fue la prohibición de los cortos por parte de las estúpidas autoridades de la época ¿queremos repetir la misma jugada? lo estamos consiguiendo...

Merced a unos políticos idiotas que no se enteran de nada y a unos banqueros buitres que quieren esconder las verdaderas razones por las que sus banquitos caen en el mercado.

No me quedaba tranquilo si no lo soltaba.


----------



## Starkiller (6 Mar 2009)

6898 Hannibal Lecter
6800 Pecata minuta
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6501 Tuerto (coincido con @@strom, pero ya lo tiene puesto)
6500 @@strom
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
6083 Mulder
6032 Don Pepito
*5991 Starkiller*
5963 Carolus
5860 TomCat
5800 Bayne
5500 Felipe
5450 Condor
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
5000 twetter
3500 tonuel
-666 Hagen 


Si hablamos de suelo para el siguiente rebote fuerte, ahí esta el mio. si hablamos de suelo, suelo, 3400, que era lo que había en el 97. Donde esta el S&P, vaya.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Mar 2009)

el oro subiendo +14.5 y el bund tambien +0,78
me da a mi que hoy perdemos los 7000 de largo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Mar 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> 6898 Hannibal Lecter
> 6800 Pecata minuta
> 6780 festival del humor
> 6666 Jucari
> ...



Promedio (no cuento a Hagen)= 5929,27


----------



## Gamu (6 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Estoy *hartísimo* de que se confunda la capacidad de poder ponerse corto con bajadas brutales, cuando la realidad y la práctica indican *todo* lo contrario.
> 
> *Esta más que demostrado que cuando se prohiben los cortos las acciones caen más que cuando se permiten.*
> 
> ...



perdona que me ria, pero la capacidad de apalancarse para comprar o vender acciones, no es algo que fomente la estabilidad sino todo lo contratio, fomenta la volatilidad. 

La liquidez total del mercado tampoco fomenta la estabilidad, porque fomenta la especulación intradiaria, favoreciendo la creación de burbujas bajistas o alcistas que pueden durar lo que tarda en salir una nueva noticia en Reuters. 

Ambas cualidades reunidas en un mercado de valores en el que muchos actores apenas pagan comisiones... convierten a la bolsa en un casino, en vez de ser un lugar donde los empresarios van a buscar financiacion para llevar a cabo sus ideas. 

Los cortos, los largos, la pignoración de acciones, etc. deberían ser prohibidos si el uso que se le da es especulativo. ¿Como hacer esto? si lo supiera ganaría el premio nobel de economía.

Los intereses personales de cada uno (yo también especulo, y he ganado dinero en bolsa) no deben cegarnos. La bolsa ahora mismo es destructora de riqueza y generadora de desconfianza, y los cortos contribuyen a esa destrucción.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Mar 2009)

Nueva encuesta.

Dentro de cuatro semanas (6 de abril) la bolsa estará:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales.
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales.
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%)

Yo digo que A.


----------



## chameleon (6 Mar 2009)

yo tb me apunto...

6898 Hannibal Lecter
6830 *chame*
6800 Pecata minuta
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6501 Tuerto (coincido con @@strom, pero ya lo tiene puesto)
6500 @@strom
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
6083 Mulder
6032 Don Pepito
5991 Starkiller
5963 Carolus
5860 TomCat
5800 Bayne
5500 Felipe
5450 Condor
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
5000 twetter
3500 tonuel
-666 Hagen


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Mar 2009)

A que hora se da el paro USA?


----------



## Tuerto (6 Mar 2009)

hannibal lecter dijo:


> a que hora se da el paro usa?



14:30......


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

jajaja PNV ofrece al PSOE:

cartera de interior, economia y otra mas.... industria... jojo

TODOS LOS MARRONES


----------



## Tupper (6 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Estoy *hartísimo* de que se confunda la capacidad de poder ponerse corto con bajadas brutales, cuando la realidad y la práctica indican *todo* lo contrario.
> 
> *Esta más que demostrado que cuando se prohiben los cortos las acciones caen más que cuando se permiten.*
> 
> ...



Más razón que un santo. Muy buen post Mulder.


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> perdona que me ria, pero la capacidad de apalancarse para comprar o vender acciones, no es algo que fomente la estabilidad sino todo lo contratio, fomenta la volatilidad.



Falso. La posibilidad de ponerse corto en acciones tal como se hace en USA implica depositar el mismo dinero que si nos pusiéramos largo en esas acciones. Que sólo en España hagan falta derivados y su consecuente apalancamiento para ponerse corto es otra cuestión.

No confundamos, el ponerse corto con el uso de derivados que implican apalancamiento porque son dos cosas distintas que sólo se dan en España con esta mierda de mercado de acciones que tenemos.

Por otra parte, estamos vendiendo acciones al descubierto y proporcionando más liquidez inexistente en el mercado, esto no implica volatilidad, sino todo lo contrario cuanto más dinero está invertido en el mercado menos volatilidad hay ¿o es que la volatilidad sube cuando el mercado sube? (si el mercado sube es que hay más liquidez en el).



> La liquidez total del mercado tampoco fomenta la estabilidad, porque fomenta la especulación intradiaria, favoreciendo la creación de burbujas bajistas o alcistas que pueden durar lo que tarda en salir una nueva noticia en Reuters.



La especulación diaria no tiene *absolutamente nada que ver* con las burbujas porque el inicio de estas suele ser un mercado bancario dando crédito fácil a cierto sector en auge. La especulación por si misma no tiene que ver con las burbujas, lo que crea una burbuja es algo de mucho mayor calado que la especulación intradiaria.

Y sigo diciendo que un mercado poco volátil es aquel que tiene mucha liquidez y sube, tal y como ocurrió entre el 2003 y el 2007, da igual que se pueda especular intradiariamente como que no porque durante todas las épocas, con y sin burbuja, en USA ha existido la posibilidad de ponerse corto, solo se han prohibido en los últimos tiempos y en alguna época de crisis como la de 1929 y esa prohibición acabó creando un desastre aun mayor.



> Ambas cualidades reunidas en un mercado de valores en el que muchos actores apenas pagan comisiones... convierten a la bolsa en un casino, en vez de ser un lugar donde los empresarios van a buscar financiacion para llevar a cabo sus ideas.



La bolsa se inventó para especular, entre otras cosas. Si crees que una empresa subirá de valor porque tiene buenos fundamentales comprarás sus acciones y no lo harás en aquella que presente malos números.

*¡Estás especulando con el futuro de ambas de empresas!*

¿Pero que feo queda decir especular, verdad? 



> Los cortos, los largos, la pignoración de acciones, etc. deberían ser prohibidos si el uso que se le da es especulativo. ¿Como hacer esto? si lo supiera ganaría el premio nobel de economía.



¿merece contestación esta soberana idiotez? ¿eres comunista?



> Los intereses personales de cada uno (yo también especulo, y he ganado dinero en bolsa) no deben cegarnos. La bolsa ahora mismo es destructora de riqueza y generadora de desconfianza, y los cortos contribuyen a esa destrucción.



Ese es tu punto de vista, yo opino que:
- La bolsa se inventó para especular.
- Los cortos son una forma como otra cualquiera de especular.
- La bolsa no destruye riqueza, sino que ajusta las valoraciones a la realidad.
- El mercado es soberano.
- Que se baje un 50% en un año significaba que vivíamos en una burbuja, además habían fondos que realmente eran timos piramidales, mete todo eso en una batidora y piensa en el valor real del mercado en diciembre de 2007.
- Los cortos se han usado en mercados alcistas y bajistas por igual.
- Se ha demostrado montones de veces que la bolsa baja cuando se prohiben los cortos y sube en el mismo momento en que se vuelven a permitir, como ocurrió hace muy poco con los bancos en USA y ha ocurrido otros montones de veces en otros tiempos.


----------



## Hagen (6 Mar 2009)

Hasta que no haga 2 cierres po encima de 1920 del stoxx no se produciría el rebote, de momento chocamos contra la resistencia de 1860.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

al loro:

JP Morgan también duda de los bancos españoles: golpe a las entidades medianas - 6/03/09 - elEconomista.es

Segundo golpe de la semana para el sector bancario español. El martes fue Goldman Sachs y hoy es JP Morgan el que ha realizado un recorte generalizado de los precios objetivos de la banca mediana española, para la que ha mantenido su recomendación de "infraponderar" después de recortar sus estimaciones de beneficios por acción e incrementar las previsiones de morosidad.

La entidad estadounidense ha recortado el precio objetivo de Banesto lo sitúa ahora en 3,2 euros frente a los 4,2 euros previos.

Al mismo tiempo, JP Morgan rebaja su precio objetivo a Bankinter de 2,6 a 2,1 euros.

Estos descensos en los precios objetivos de las acciones están apoyados en un recorte medio del 16% de su previsión de beneficio por acción. Además, JP Morgan espera que la morosidad aumente un 47% interanual en los próximos 3 años hasta alcanzar una tasa del 7,7% en 2011.

El banco estadounidense expone sus dudas sobre la economía española, para la que espera problemas en los próximos 2 a 3 años.
Tras los pasos de Goldman

El informe de JP Morgan llega después de que el pasado martes Goldman Sachs dibujara un panorama bastante sombrío para el sector financiero español en su estudio titulado "Tiempos duros, previsiones más duras" (Tough Times, tougher outlook). Y es que, según este banco, aunque las entidades han evitado hasta ahora lo peor de la crisis financiera, sufrirán "desproporcionadamente" por el deterioro de la calidad crediticia debido al aumento del paro y a los problemas del sector inmobiliario.

Goldman intenta diferenciar entre entidades para ver cuáles puede sobrellevar mejor la crisis, y para ello se fija en la capacidad de absorber las pérdidas relacionadas con los créditos y en sus activos vulnerables.

Así, señala que los más preparados son los dos grandes, BBVA y Santander, mientras que los que más sufrirán son Sabadell, Popular y Pastor.


----------



## Jose (6 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> al loro:
> 
> JP Morgan también duda de los bancos españoles: golpe a las entidades medianas - 6/03/09 - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



MADRID, 06 MAR.
BBVA y Santander: 
*Harbinger Capital abre más posicones cortas sobre los principales bancos españoles:* 

Harbinger Capital Partners comunica posición corta en BBVA (1,07%). 
Harbinger Capital Partners comunica posición corta en Santander (0,34%). 
Harbinger Capital es uno de los Hedge Funds más poderosos del mundo. 

Saludos;


----------



## wsleone (6 Mar 2009)

Otro más

6898 Hannibal Lecter
6830 chame
6800 Pecata minuta
6770 wsleone
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6501 Tuerto (coincido con @@strom, pero ya lo tiene puesto)
6500 @@strom
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
6083 Mulder
6032 Don Pepito
5991 Starkiller
5963 Carolus
5860 TomCat
5800 Bayne
5500 Felipe
5450 Condor
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
5000 twetter
3500 tonuel
-666 Hagen


----------



## sopelmar (6 Mar 2009)

7007Sopelmar
6898 Hannibal Lecter
6830 chame
6800 Pecata minuta
6770 wsleone
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6501 Tuerto (coincido con @@strom, pero ya lo tiene puesto)
6500 @@strom
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
6083 Mulder
6032 Don Pepito
5991 Starkiller
5963 Carolus
5860 TomCat
5800 Bayne
5500 Felipe
5450 Condor
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
5000 twetter
3500 tonuel
-666 Hagen 

es que necesito liquidez , espero el rebote como agua de mayo, acabo de escuchar a un analista que compremos endesa por el asunto de famoso dividendo , tan mal andan de volumen que ya pagan a los medios para engañarnos


----------



## Gamu (6 Mar 2009)

no soy comunista, pero igual que no me parece bien que se permita dar una hipoteca por más de un 60-70% del valor de la vivienda, tambien me parece mal que se permita comprar (o vender) 1millon de euros en acciones con una garantia de solo 50000 euros. 

La liquidez del mercado de valores hace que aumente la bolsa, de acuerdo, pero ese aumento especulativo A CORTO PLAZO, provoca burbujas tanto al alza como a la baja. Si eliminas la liquidez especulativa a corto plazo del mercado de valores, es cierto que habría menos dinero en ese mercado y las acciones bajarían INICIALMENTE, pero sería un mercado muchisimo más estable y sinceramente creo que a largo plazo mejoraría la confianza y subirían los índices. La tremenda volatilidad que tenemos ahora mismo en el mercado expulsa a muchos inversores. 

A mi me parece que el hecho de que una empresa baje un 40% en un dia, para subir un 20% el dia siguiente (o pocas horas después), mediante la compra-venta de acciones a credito, es crear burbujas en horas. Si a ti te parece que ese es el funcionamiento normal del mercado, y que es posible que en dos horas una empresa pierda (o gane) el 40% de su valor... pues me parece que no tienes muy claro el concepto "burbuja".


----------



## Starkiller (6 Mar 2009)

La bolsa, en teoría, es una forma de repartir recursos para que las empresas generen riqueza.

Y en teoría, la valoración de una empresa solo debería depender de su producción de riqueza, no de las rentas del capital.

Luego no, Mulder, la bolsa no se inventó para especular. Eso es como pensar que mis botas se inventaron para darte una patada en las gónadas. No sería una mala excusa para justificar las ganas de dártela que tengo al leer tamañas chorradas, pero acepto la realidad: las botas se hicieron para andar; mis ganas de arrearte una patada al leer esas cosas no tienen nada que ver.

Vale que te mole especular, y tal. Pero no te justifiques con argumentos tan ridículos, coñe.


----------



## panoli (6 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> al loro:
> 
> JP Morgan también duda de los bancos españoles: golpe a las entidades medianas - 6/03/09 - elEconomista.es
> .



Cada vez que azkunaveteya saca una noticia sobre bancos me echo a temblar, se está poniendo la cosa estupenda.


----------



## sopelmar (6 Mar 2009)

en media hora me tengo que ir a zaragoza , creeis que sera hoy , pongo las ventas de las electricas a 5 40 o estoy perdiendo el tiempo ¿?
yo tambien pienso que tirar el valor de los titulos abriendo cortos no ayuda en nada a mantener la poblacion gatuna, ?¿no teneis sentimientos ¿?


----------



## crack (6 Mar 2009)

Abiertos cortos de nuevo en 7045 con más miedo que vergüenza...


----------



## Hagen (6 Mar 2009)

Pues al final todo en la vida es especulación.

La sociedad esta montada sobre bienes a los que damos un valor arbitrario..... y ese valor suele ser considerado como fijo, hasta que se demuestra lo contrario

Habreis escuchado, yo por menos de 1000 euros no curro...... pues a lo mejor tambien estamos en otra burbuja....


----------



## @@strom (6 Mar 2009)

Santander podría hacerse con los activos de AIG en Polonia - Expansión.com
Santander podría hacerse con los activos de AIG en Polonia
Publicado el 06-03-2009 , por Expansión.com 

Santander se encuentra entre los posibles ofertantes por una filial polaca de la aseguradora AIG, según publica hoy el diario polaco 'Rzeczpospolita'. El banco polaco de AIG está entre los activos menos relavantes puestos en venta por la aseguradora.


.


----------



## donpepito (6 Mar 2009)

No recupercutirá en la cot del SAN... las agencias del SAN están "esperando" y no es porque este dentro.

OHL, ya veis lo fácil que es manipularla... esta mañana una bajada a 6,50€ y ahora a +7,00€ todo presuntamente....


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

*mapfre -13%*


----------



## INTRUDER (6 Mar 2009)

@@strom dijo:


> Santander podría hacerse con los activos de AIG en Polonia - Expansión.com
> Santander podría hacerse con los activos de AIG en Polonia
> Publicado el 06-03-2009 , por Expansión.com
> 
> ...



¿Estan locos o que? En el Pais mas burbujista despues de Hispanijistan.
A El botines se le va la hoya. ¿Ya no es tan facil ganar dinero, majete?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Mar 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Me habeis eliminado de la lista .



Pobre pyn nadie le hace ni puñetero caso... :

7007Sopelmar
6898 Hannibal Lecter
6830 chame
6800 Pecata minuta
6770 wsleone
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6501 Tuerto (coincido con @@strom, pero ya lo tiene puesto)
6500 @@strom
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
6083 Mulder
6032 Don Pepito
5991 Starkiller
5963 Carolus
5860 TomCat
5800 Bayne
*5750 pyn*
5650 Sleepwalk
5500 Felipe
5450 Condor
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
5000 twetter
3500 tonuel
-666 Hagen 

Hagen estas a tiempo de cambiar la porra, el que gane será el próximo presidente del HF burbuja.info... 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Mar 2009)

crack dijo:


> *Las cosas a su cauce*, ¿cómo ves tú el día? Yo pienso que acabaremos cayendo... pero no me acaba de gustar... creo que voy a entrar corto de nuevo a ver si puedo acompañar el chuletón con un buen vino...



Perdona, estaba fuera, yo creo que hoy vamos a ver nuevos mínimos, aunque me extraña mucho que con estos números la volatilidad no se dispare... : también hay que reconocer que acertar los movimientos diarios es casi una tómbola... 

Saludos...

Edito: Los de onda4, siguen creyendo que esto es una corrección ABC, segun ellos, estamos en la 3ª de la C, y la 5ª y última nos llevaría al 624 en el S&P... yo ya sabéis que no soy de esa opinión, pero aquí la dejo...


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

TOP DEL MERCADO CONTINUO en 1 año:

FUNESPAÑA
UNIÓN FENOSA
VISCOFAN
*PATERNINA*
TECNOCOM
*CVNE*
ACS	
* BODEGAS RIOJ.	*


dedicado a tonuel


----------



## Pabajista (6 Mar 2009)

7007Sopelmar
6898 Hannibal Lecter
6830 chame
6800 Pecata minuta
6770 wsleone
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6501 Tuerto (coincido con @@strom, pero ya lo tiene puesto)
6500 @@strom
*6450 Pabajista*
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
6083 Mulder
6032 Don Pepito
5991 Starkiller
5963 Carolus
5860 TomCat
5800 Bayne
5750 pyn
5650 Sleepwalk
5500 Felipe
5450 Condor
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
5000 twetter
3500 tonuel
-666 Hagen


----------



## @@strom (6 Mar 2009)




----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

Para Gamu y Starkiller. De la R.A.E.:



> especular2.
> 
> (Del lat. speculāri).
> 
> ...



Lo de que el dinero se meta a las empresas para que estas tengan liquidez y así poder efectuar sus operaciones es solo una parte del melón, la razón por la cual a las empresas les conviene salir a bolsa como una forma de financiarse, a cambio se les exige que sean más transparentes, deben repartir los beneficios entre los accionistas y estar sujetas a la negociación de su valor por parte de terceros.

Esos terceros, los accionistas, se benefician mediante el cobro de dividendos y el aumento de valor de las acciones con el tiempo, esta es la otra parte del melón, la bolsa es un tira y afloja entre accionistas y empresas.

De ahí que los 'insiders', esto es, los dueños y principales accionistas de las empresas también especulen con ellas, suelen aumular acciones cuando la empresa sube y hacen que la valoración sea estable. Cuando las acciones bajan los insiders venden una parte importante de sus acciones, concediendo más derechos políticos al resto de accionistas y haciendo la valoración de la empresa más volátil.

Es bien sabido que los mercados son extremadamente volátiles cuando la mayor parte de las acciones de las empresas están en manos de los accionistas particulares, en este momento es cuando los insiders vuelven a acumular títulos (en tiempos normales, al menos).

Si una acción cae un 20% un día y sube un 15% al siguiente es simplemente porque nos hallamos en un mercado bajista extremo, *no porque exista la especulación ni deje de existir*, eso ha ocurrido durante todos los tiempos con crisis como esta y también ocurre sin crisis, pero claro, en esos momentos no vemos que las empresas caigan un 20%, el mercado es líquido y por lo tanto estable, los insiders tienen la mayor parte de las acciones y los accionistas están fuera del mercado (o hay pocos dentro) buscando tulipanes (pisitos) donde invertir porque era la moda que se llevaba ahora.

¿porque creen que antes habían tantas fusiones de empresas (una casi todos los días) y ahora casi no las hay?

Mientras uds. puedan ir a la bolsa y elegir la empresa donde van a depositar su dinero seguirán especulando, da igual el plazo en el que lo hagan porque no será menor especulación por eso. Estar fuera de mercado también puede ser una posición especulativa aunque a uds. no se lo parezca.

Si no entienden esto, es también porque nunca entenderán la bolsa.


----------



## wsleone (6 Mar 2009)

Suponiendo que el SAN caiga antes del cierre un 3 o 4% ¿sería buen momento para pillar a la espera del lunes? ¿habría que tener en cuenta asimismo la marcha hoy de los USA para hacer esa compra? llevo bastantes días fuera y hoy puede ser un día para pillar algo para el lunes


----------



## donpepito (6 Mar 2009)

*FORTIS SUBE AHORA UN 17%. CADA VEZ ESTÁ MÁS CERCA DE BNP*

Preparar los SANs / BBVAs


----------



## donpepito (6 Mar 2009)

FORTIS N.V. Comprar valor Información a 06 MAR 2009 - 11:03 
Último
1,02
EUR

Diferencia
+0,17

Máximo
1,02

Compra - Precio

Compra - Vol.
0

PER
1,16
% Diferencia
*+20,31%*

Mínimo
0,87

Venta - Precio

Venta - Vol.
0

Volumen
11613408


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

BUENO CHAVALES
estoy dentro de una empresa vasca de trenes... con poca pasta


10:38 CAF Gráficos | Noticias | Foros
El consejo del Metropolitan Transit Authority, metro de Houston en Texas (Estados Unidos) ha adjudicado a la empresa guipuzcoana un contrato para construir 103 tranvías y ocuparse de su mantenimiento durante un período de ocho años, por un importe aproximado de 320 millones de dólares (252 millones de euros). Según ha informado hoy CAF, las entregas de los tranvías, que operarán en seis corredores diferentes de la ciudad tejana están previstas entre la primavera de 2012 y el verano de 2014. La primera fase del contrato, que consiste en el desarrollo de 29 tranvías por un valor de 118 millones de dólares, quedó formalizada ayer.


----------



## crack (6 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Perdona, estaba fuera, yo creo que hoy vamos a ver nuevos mínimos, aunque me extraña mucho que con estos números la volatilidad no se dispare... : también hay que reconocer que acertar los movimientos diarios es casi una tómbola...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Edito: Los de onda4, siguen creyendo que esto es una corrección ABC, segun ellos, estamos en la 3ª de la C, y la 5ª y última nos llevaría al 624 en el S&P... yo ya sabéis que no soy de esa opinión, pero aquí la dejo...



Gracias, aunque ya estoy dentro... pondré un stop ya mismo porque me tengo que ir y a ver qué pasa... de momento: VIVA YO!!!


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> BUENO CHAVALES
> estoy dentro de una empresa vasca de trenes... con poca pasta
> 
> 
> ...



¿A cuanto? hay que ver que gusto más esotérico tienes por los chicharros


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

SAN parece que ha roto a la baja la tendencia


----------



## Desencantado (6 Mar 2009)

@@strom dijo:


> Santander podría hacerse con los activos de AIG en Polonia



A ver qué opina la Caixa de que se metan en su territorio...


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿A cuanto? hay que ver que gusto más esotérico tienes por los chicharros





209,15
pero muy pocas eh!!

es que tengo amigos currando en beasain!


----------



## pep007 (6 Mar 2009)

Uyyy, que emocionante perforar ese 7000, lastima que desde el 91 no juego a esto, pero disfruto de veros....


----------



## Meetic (6 Mar 2009)

*6981 ptos y bajando!!!*


----------



## nunca _bajan (6 Mar 2009)

Meetic dijo:


> *6981 ptos y bajando!!!*



vamos a los 6800?


----------



## Kujire (6 Mar 2009)

*más leña...*

Los cortos son necesarios, como ha dicho Mulder, añaden liquidez al mercado y son contrapartida de las operaciones. Es más, la gente no se arriesga a poner cortos porque sí, o porque molan, lo hacen porque tienen serias dudas que el tongo que nos venden sea verdad, dudas sobre las contabilidades de empresas, sobre gobiernos falseando estadísticas, es no creerte las mentiras y pensar que no pasa nada, y sí pasa, al final todo tiene un ajuste.

Los cortos son necesarios, como lo es la naturaleza y sus leyes, los aciertos conllevan éxitos y lo errores se pagan. Los manipuladores y vendedores de humo, los palmeros y titiriteros no les gustan los cortos porque ponen al aire sus vergüenzas, así de simple.

La especulación en bolsa es algo intrínseco y si no se permitiera las empresas no recaudarían dinero porque si no puedes hacer/deshacer una posición en previsión de algo bueno o malo, nadie se jugaría su dinero, la especulación existe desde que el hombre(con poco que ofrecer) se intenta ligar a la mujer más potente de la tribu, y sin casi posibilidad mediante una hazaña o suerte es capaz de engañar a los genes de la mujer(que siempre lo rechazaron) y mostrarse con algo más que no era visible. A veces, la mujer embobada cae rendida ...otras veces no, pero en fin eso es otra historia...


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

Jaime Botín guarda secreto en negociación con el Banco de España sobre Bankinter


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...en-caja-castilla-la-mancha-dice-economia.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-francia-ayudara-aseguradoras-en-peligro.html


desde que ha salido esta 2ª noticia nos hemos dado la vuelta


----------



## wsleone (6 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Jaime Botín guarda secreto en negociación con el Banco de España sobre Bankinter




¿que le dejen llegar a ese 29,99% o incluso más sin poner tantas trabas?


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

Señores!

Mientras el Stoxx intenta hacer nuevos mínimos, o parece que los hace, porque el mínimo de hoy sólo está 1 punto por debajo del de ayer. el S&P aun está algo lejos de estos niveles y no parece tener intención de querer bajar un poco más.

Yo creo que hasta la tarde no veremos el último tramo bajista que nos queda por hacer antes de darnos la vuelta.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

SAN 4,10 y parece que fue el mes pasado cuando andaba en 6... como pasa el tiempo


----------



## Mad Max Gili (6 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> La especulación en bolsa es algo intrínseco y si no se permitiera las empresas no recaudarían dinero porque si no puedes hacer/deshacer una posición en previsión de algo bueno o malo, nadie se jugaría su dinero, la especulación existe desde que el hombre(con poco que ofrecer) se intenta ligar a la mujer más potente de la tribu, y sin casi posibilidad mediante una hazaña o suerte es capaz de engañar a los genes de la mujer(que siempre lo rechazaron) y mostrarse con algo más que no era visible. A veces, la mujer embobada cae rendida ...otras veces no, pero en fin eso es otra historia...



Una cosa es tener participaciones en una empresa (y/o sus beneficios) 
y otra es que el precio de esos papelitos fluctúe X% en cuestión de minutos.



Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> *Paleto Far west*-_Pero alguna vez tienen que ganar... ¿ no?..._
> 
> *Sam Rothstein*-_¡¡Esto es un Casino!!...¡¡TONTOL'CULO!!...no debe pasar...._
> 
> ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

La caja de ahorros CajaGranada ha vendido por 18 millones de euros su participación del 1% en Ebro Puleva, que, con esta salida, ya no cuenta con ninguna caja andaluza en su accionariado, según confirmaron a Europa Press fuentes de la entidad.

Esta desinversión se une a otras salidas recientes de empresas como Metrovacesa, realizada en 2007 y por la que obtuvo 110 millones de euros, mientras que la venta de su participación en Cervezas Alhambra le reportó unos ingresos de 10 millones de euros.

La entrada de la caja en el grupo alimentario se remonta a 1998, cuando se hizo con el 6% de Puleva --antes de la fusión con Ebro--, tras una inversión de seis millones de euros, según indicó en su edición de hoy el diario Expansión.

Tras la integración de Puleva con Ebro en 2000 la caja granadina mantuvo su paquete, aunque se redujo hasta el 2%, porcentaje que fue disminuyendo hasta quedarse hace unos años con un 1%.

De esta forma, tras la venta de CajaGranada, ninguna caja andaluza permanece en el accionariado de Ebro Puleva, después de que Caja San Fernando, Unicaja y El Monte vendieran en junio de 2005 el 3% de Ebro Puleva a inversores privados por un importe global de 66 millones de euros.

Esa operación, realizada por la sociedad Compañía Andaluza de Rentas e Inversiones (Carisa), propiedad de estas cajas, se hizo a través de Société Générale, su sucursal en España, mediante una colocación privada de 4.618.926 acciones de la compañía a un precio de 14,3 euros por título


----------



## furia angelical (6 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Los cortos son necesarios, como ha dicho Mulder, añaden liquidez al mercado y son contrapartida de las operaciones. Es más, la gente no se arriesga a poner cortos porque sí, o porque molan, lo hacen porque tienen serias dudas que el tongo que nos venden sea verdad, dudas sobre las contabilidades de empresas, sobre gobiernos falseando estadísticas, es no creerte las mentiras y pensar que no pasa nada, y sí pasa, al final todo tiene un ajuste.
> 
> Los cortos son necesarios, como lo es la naturaleza y sus leyes, los aciertos conllevan éxitos y lo errores se pagan. Los manipuladores y vendedores de humo, los palmeros y titiriteros no les gustan los cortos porque ponen al aire sus vergüenzas, así de simple.
> 
> La especulación en bolsa es algo intrínseco y si no se permitiera las empresas no recaudarían dinero porque si no puedes hacer/deshacer una posición en previsión de algo bueno o malo, nadie se jugaría su dinero, la especulación existe desde que el hombre(con poco que ofrecer) se intenta ligar a la mujer más potente de la tribu, y sin casi posibilidad mediante una hazaña o suerte es capaz de engañar a los genes de la mujer(que siempre lo rechazaron) y mostrarse con algo más que no era visible. A veces, la mujer embobada cae rendida ...otras veces no, pero en fin eso es otra historia...




Pero ayer mismo no eras toda una neófita sobre el tema?? :

Ay Kujire, Kujire...


----------



## Bayne (6 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> SAN 4,10 y parece que fue el mes pasado cuando andaba en 6... como pasa el tiempo



azkuna, ¿crees que llegará directamente a 3.5 sin ningún rebote de relevancia +15% aprox en el camino?


----------



## Rocket (6 Mar 2009)

Dios, SANTANDER a 4,11 euros! :

Que me empepiten ahora mismo si alguien pensaba SERIAMENTE ver las acciones del Santander a 4,11 euros...


----------



## Gamu (6 Mar 2009)

Yo no estoy en contra de la especulación. Estoy en contra de la especulación a muy corto plazo, tanto al alza como a la baja.

Los instrumentos apalancados permiten especular a muy corto plazo por valores muy muy superiores a las garantias: burbujas van y burbujas vienen.

Al menos en el caso de la burbuja inmobiliaria, las transacciones tardan un tiempo en realizarse. La burbuja tarda en inflarse, y tambien en desinflarse. 

En bolsa, las burbujas se inflan y explotan dia si y dia también, pero nadie se queja ni las discute. Me parece un error, porque en bolsa hay billones de euros en planes de pensiones, fondos, etc de centenaros de millones de personas. 

Veo claro que se debe hacer algo para evitar ese "burbujismo" bursatil, que acaba afectando al desarrollo normal de la economía y deprime aún más todo tipo de mercados. 

Algo gordo se prepara para "defender" las cotizaciones y evitar que esto siga sucediendo. Los americanos se están divirtiendo mucho masacrando las cotizaciones europeas, y eso se va a acabar no tardando mucho.


----------



## Starkiller (6 Mar 2009)

Rocket dijo:


> Dios, SANTANDER a 4,11 euros! :
> 
> Que me empepiten ahora mismo si alguien pensaba SERIAMENTE ver las acciones del Santander a 4,11 euros...



Y a 3€, antes de que las campanadas de la "puertalsol" canten la llegada del 2010...


----------



## wsleone (6 Mar 2009)

El SAN rozando los 4€ , joder y pensar que hace bien poco me viene mi hermana toda contenta y me dice: he comprado (por orden telefónica al banco) 2500€ en Santanderes. Le dije de todo. Miré enseguida a qué precio compró, a 5,96€ . La excuso porque no se entera de la misa a la media, pero no me quedó más remedio que sentarme con ella muy serio y explicarle (ya lo había hecho antes pero como quien oye llover) con datos y publicaciones la que se nos viene encima


----------



## crack (6 Mar 2009)

Bueno, bueno, bueno como se den la vuelta los americanos... 
El vino creo que será un Vega Sicilia...


----------



## furia angelical (6 Mar 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> El SAN rozando los 4€ , joder y pensar que hace bien poco me viene mi hermana toda contenta y me dice: he comprado 2500€ en Santanderes. Le dije de todo. Miré enseguida a qué precio compró, a 5,96€ . La excuso porque no se entera de la misa a la media, pero no me quedó más remedio que sentarme con ella muy serio y explicarle (ya lo había hecho antes pero como quien oye llover) con datos y publicaciones la que se nos viene encima




Eso le pasa por hacer caso al donpepiño y sus replicantes...


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

Rocket dijo:


> Dios, SANTANDER a 4,11 euros! :
> 
> Que me empepiten ahora mismo si alguien pensaba SERIAMENTE ver las acciones del Santander a 4,11 euros...



es coña, no?



> azkuna, ¿crees que llegará directamente a 3.5 sin ningún rebote de relevancia +15% aprox en el camino?



yo que sé!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

que haceis??

*6942*

saludos


----------



## Rocket (6 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> es coña, no?
> 
> yo que sé!!



Me refería hace unos meses... verlo a 4,11 hace unos meses.


----------



## crack (6 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> que haceis??
> 
> *6942*
> 
> saludos



Deja, deja... :

PD. Se han dado la vuelta los futuros del Dow


----------



## Kujire (6 Mar 2009)

furia angelical dijo:


> Pero ayer mismo no eras toda una neófita sobre el tema?? :
> 
> Ay Kujire, Kujire...



"sólo sé que no sé nada" ... sigo sin saber, y desde mi ignorancia he aprendido a respetar al mercado y las usar herramientas con las que nos provee.


----------



## @@strom (6 Mar 2009)

A ver que hacen hoy en usa. Pienso que las bolsas deberian realizar unos mínimos relevantes coincidiendo con el doble mínimo del Nasdaq 100 cosa que deberia producirse hoy o el lunes.
Intel y Cisco dibujan figuras de agotamiento a modo de hch ivertido que parecen bastante fiables.


----------



## wsleone (6 Mar 2009)

furia angelical dijo:


> Eso le pasa por hacer caso al donpepiño y sus replicantes...




Pues sí, tiene una amiga que a su vez tiene amiga cuyos padres "por lo visto" tienen mucho dinero en bolsa porque eso a largo plazo ganas "(sin comentarios)", y ále, a hacerle caso a la amiga en vez de a mí. Es como mi madre que me pregunta algo en el supermercado, le respondo, y como no me cree se lo pregunta a la cajera y a ella le cree. A la cajera sí, a mí no.

¿Tendré algo?


----------



## wsleone (6 Mar 2009)

crack dijo:


> Deja, deja... :
> 
> PD. Se han dado la vuelta los futuros del Dow




¿hacia qué lado?


----------



## Meetic (6 Mar 2009)

*6916*

Esto se hunde señores! Hagan sus apuestas de si hoy se convertirá en un viernes negro.


----------



## crack (6 Mar 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> ¿hacia qué lado?



*Rojo pasiónnnn*

6900 del IBEX a punto de irse a la mierda...


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

pues ya la tneis en 4,06


----------



## dillei (6 Mar 2009)

Estoy flipando


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Mar 2009)

Me alegra que el SAN esté tan bajo para que la gente que se haya metido jactándose de "yosiempregano" y sin tener ni querer tener idea de bolsa, se espabile un poco.

Palilleros fuera de mercado.


----------



## aterriza como puedas (6 Mar 2009)

Aquí nadie se pone palote todavía a menos que antes de las 14:00 el IBX pierda el 6000, proclamo.


----------



## wsleone (6 Mar 2009)

*EL SAN A 3,99€* ::


----------



## Rocket (6 Mar 2009)

TRASSSS... perdidos los 6.900 :


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Mar 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Pues sí, tiene una amiga que a su vez tiene amiga cuyos padres "por lo visto" tienen mucho dinero en bolsa porque eso a largo plazo ganas "(sin comentarios)", y ále, a hacerle caso a la amiga en vez de a mí. Es como mi madre que me pregunta algo en el supermercado, le respondo, y como no me cree se lo pregunta a la cajera y a ella le cree. A la cajera sí, a mí no.
> 
> ¿Tendré algo?



Diselo de otro modo.

Dile que ponga mas dinero

Hay gente que no se entera


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

tampoco nos sorpendamos mucho no?


----------



## Disolvente (6 Mar 2009)

*
SAN a 4,00€ * 


Y bajando...


----------



## percebe (6 Mar 2009)

El san a 3,99 queda hasta bonito.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> SAN parece que ha roto a la baja la tendencia



je je.... a las 11,25 lo dije....


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

3,99 me lo estoy pensando.... mmmm es una pena que haya comprado CAF


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Al menos en el caso de la burbuja inmobiliaria, las transacciones tardan un tiempo en realizarse. La burbuja tarda en inflarse, y tambien en desinflarse.



Entonces resulta que el problema no es la burbuja, sino lo que dura, ¡válgame dios! 



> En bolsa, las burbujas se inflan y explotan dia si y dia también, pero nadie se queja ni las discute. Me parece un error, porque en bolsa hay billones de euros en planes de pensiones, fondos, etc de centenaros de millones de personas.



Pero es que la bolsa es así y las personas que meten su dinero en algo tan horrendo y poco recomendable como un plan de pensiones deberían saberlo. Por cierto, hay planes de pensiones que invierten en renta fija (como hace mi madre) los planes de pensiones que invierten en bolsa suelen ser los denominados 'agresivos' y los que meten el dinero ahí esperan tener unos beneficios más altos a costa de un riesgo, si les va mal es por su avaricia, ellos pueden elegir pasar a otro más conservador o, mejor todavía, elegir no meter su dinero en un plan de pensiones.



> Veo claro que se debe hacer algo para evitar ese "burbujismo" bursatil, que acaba afectando al desarrollo normal de la economía y deprime aún más todo tipo de mercados.



Pero que manía con que la bolsa afecta a la economía, que es al revés, la bolsa solo valora a la economía. La economía ya se va a pique ella solita sin ayuda, los políticos ya se bastan para ello con sus datos-tongo.

La bolsa cae porque la valoración de los datos del gobierno y de las empresas son auténticos TONGAZOS, aquí lo hablamos todos los días pero si lo valoráramos cuantificándolo en dinero haríamos lo mismo que están haciendo las bolsas, retirar nuestro dinero o fomentar posiciones bajistas para ganar. Y ello no significaría que somos nosotros quienes destrozamos la economía, tal y como dicen los 'pepiños' del foro desde hace mucho tiempo.

¿o es que los comentarios de este foro destrozan la economía?

Claro, que con tu visión de las cosas lo mejor que podríamos hacer es prohibir la bolsa, la especulación y que nadie gane dinero nunca más, imponemos la igualdad de todos por decreto, excepto de los planificadores claro, y así todos más tranquilitos, tanto el que vale como el que no.


----------



## donpepito (6 Mar 2009)

Esto es una estrategia global para acabar con los cortos... no lo veis?


----------



## wsleone (6 Mar 2009)

*No olvidéis el dato de empleo a las 14:30* , eso condicionará para arriba o al infierno


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esto es una estrategia global para acabar con los cortos... no lo veis?



Yo diría que es una estrategia global para imponer el comunismo, la incomprensión de lo que es el capitalismo real, fomentado por el tipo tan particular y aberrante de 'capitalismo' que vivimos en este país, lleva a muchos ignorantes a plantearse esa vía en serio.


----------



## Gamu (6 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Entonces resulta que el problema no es la burbuja, sino lo que dura, ¡válgame dios!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si una burbuja se crea y se destruye en minutos, no se puede reaccionar. Si una burbuja tarda 6 años en crearse, se puede reaccionar, y se puede observar, otra cosa es que no lo hayan hecho. 

La renta fija no es ninguna garantia, en su mayoria son bonos corporativos que se van a la mierda a la menor: bancos islandeses, lehman, etc. 

La bolsa no solo refleja la economía, sino que la afecta directamente en la medida que muchos se endeudan para comprar o vender acciones. ¿Cuantas compañias se han ido literalmente a la mierda por la pignoración de acciones para apalancarse? Unas cuantas, y más que caerán, Sacyr sin ir más lejos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

yo creo que he perdido una gran oportunidad con botines a 3,99 cachis!!!! puta caf...

es como cuando cayó a 4,99


----------



## crack (6 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esto es una estrategia global para acabar con los cortos... no lo veis?



Yo si lo veo, fíjate que van a conseguir que cierre los míos...


----------



## Rocket (6 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Unas cuantas, y más que caerán, Sacyr sin ir más lejos.



SACYR sufre un proceso de desmantelación encubierta desde hace MUCHO tiempo... en cuanto se supo que la burbuja inmobiliaria y de la construcción había explotado.


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> *No olvidéis el dato de empleo a las 14:30* , eso condicionará para arriba o al infierno



Yo creo que será infierno, al S&P aun le queda algo de camino por bajar. El Stoxx ya ha llegado a su objetivo teórico que daba ayer por seguro, aunque se trataba de un objetivo mínimo y aun podría bajar algo más.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

el sp andará por el 666, no?


----------



## percebe (6 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> el sp andará por el 666, no?



hace 1 minuto sp en 681


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Mar 2009)

Fuera de san a 4,08 entre a 4,35 palo de los buenos


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Fuera de san a 4,08 entre a 4,35 palo de los buenos



pues yo que opino ahora que puede tener un pequeño rebotin!!


----------



## furia angelical (6 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> "sólo sé que no sé nada" ... sigo sin saber, y desde mi ignorancia he aprendido a respetar al mercado y las usar herramientas con las que nos provee.




Que seductor resulta ese mohín de modestia, en alguien que ha ofrecido sobradas muestras de su aptitud.


----------



## donpepito (6 Mar 2009)

FA, no vengas a darnos lecciones de fina ironia.


----------



## Kujire (6 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo diría que es una estrategia global para imponer el comunismo, la incomprensión de lo que es el capitalismo real, fomentado por el tipo tan particular y aberrante de 'capitalismo' que vivimos en este país, lleva a muchos ignorantes a plantearse esa vía en serio.



No puedo estar más deacuerdo sobre todo en el caso de España. El último economista que ha tenido este país fue el señor Fuentes Quintana, todos los demás que han venido, no se pueden llamar economistas porque nunca han estado intersados en economía sino en las elecciones consecuentes, y no han tenido reparos en arruinar al pais para beneficiarse ellos mismos. El problema subyace en creer que en España tenenos una economía de mercado y que ha sido autoimpuesta por unos malos malísimos yankis, y que si no fuere por el estado protector y vigilante de todo saldríamos a la calle en pañales. Y los progres nos dirán, mentira! en España hay una economía de mercado!! si sobre todo para los subvencionados, sindicalistas, funcionariado y monopolistas y el resto .... el resto? en la economía del ladrillo(incluyendo a los hipotequeros),o del turismo. Pues, va a ser que ahora va a tocar aprender en serio qué es eso del capitalismo no creen?


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Si una burbuja se crea y se destruye en minutos, no se puede reaccionar. Si una burbuja tarda 6 años en crearse, se puede reaccionar, y se puede observar, otra cosa es que no lo hayan hecho.
> 
> La renta fija no es ninguna garantia, en su mayoria son bonos corporativos que se van a la mierda a la menor: bancos islandeses, lehman, etc.
> 
> La bolsa no solo refleja la economía, sino que la afecta directamente en la medida que muchos se endeudan para comprar o vender acciones. ¿Cuantas compañias se han ido literalmente a la mierda por la pignoración de acciones para apalancarse? Unas cuantas, y más que caerán, Sacyr sin ir más lejos.



Los que entramos en bolsa todos o casi todos los días sabemos de sobra que antes de entrar hay que tener claros un objetivo y un stop de pérdidas, y establecerlos en el momento de entrar. Si alguien no pone un stop de protección y pierde un 20% en minutos es porque no entiende que el mercado puede hacer eso en cualquier momento, da igual que hayan crisis o no, un dato de empleo bueno puede provocar pérdidas del 20% en un momento a alguien que esté corto.

Que la renta fija no sea garantía de nada es cierto, pero el que suscribe un plan de pensiones se arriesga, igual que en un fondo (porque un plan de pensiones no es más que otro tipo de fondo) a perderlo todo de igual forma que el que invierte directamente en acciones.

Vuelvo a decir que el que muchos se endeuden para comprar acciones pignoradas *no tiene nada que ver* (joder, se puede decir más alto pero no más claro) con que el mercado valore al resto de la economía, ¿que a Sacyr si le afecta? pues se siente, haber buscado otro medio de financiación que los hay mejores o haber calculado mejor el futuro de esas acciones donde se metía. En resumen, haber hecho una proyección *correcta*, si fallaron pues que lo paguen.

Pero la avaricia desmedida y el despegar los pies del suelo por querer conseguir más acaba pasando su factura y la bolsa no hace más que pasar facturas, premia a los eficientes y hace morder el polvo a los ineficientes.

No hay más que eso y todo eso es especulación.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

El desplome bursátil está suscitando un gran resquemor en los cuarteles generales de las principales entidades domésticas. La estrategia defensiva es clara: nuestro negocio es sólido y la culpa la tiene la banca de inversión extranjera y los hedge funds bajistas que, además, actúan en concierto. Los primeros emiten malas recomendaciones y sirven de plataforma para que los segundos operen en bolsa. Pero lo cierto es que sólo UBS es vendedor claro en Popular y Sabadell, mientras que bancos españoles y extranjeros se reparten las operaciones como buenos hermanos.

Que los fondos bajistas son los dueños de la bolsa y que no existe inversor final es algo evidente que puede corroborar cualquier profesional de los mercados. Que el terreno está abonado para mayores caídas de la renta variable es también obvio, porque la economía es un desastre. Lo que quizá no está tan claro es la validez de una teoría que intenta instalarse en el imaginario colectivo del mercado: banca de inversión extranjera y fondos especulativos están compinchados para hacer caer a la banca española.

En el año, el desplome de la banca es ensordecedor: Banco Popular pierde el 45% de su capitalización bursátil; Banco Sabadell, el 38,5%; Banesto, el 39,2%; BBVA, el 45%; Santander, 39,2%; Banco Pastor, el 39,2%; Banco de Valencia, el 30,2%. Sólo Bankinter (-2%) se salva del desastre, mucho mayor si se toman como precios de referencia los máximos logrados en 2007, antes de que estallase la crisis de las hipotecas subprime. Entonces, los descensos se van más allá del 70% de media.

Las perspectivas de negocio no anticipan nada bueno para este año y el que viene, ya que la burbuja inmobiliaria continuará desinflándose hasta niveles dramáticos para muchas familias, el paro seguirá al alza, la actividad industrial mostrará datos deprimentes cada mes, el turismo caerá aún más por la crisis económica mundial, el reguero de empresas quebradas será cada vez más largo y así un largo etcétera de acontecimientos negativos que dañará los estados de las entidades. Éstas, por cuestión de prudencia, recortarán dividendo y destinarán más resultado a provisiones.

En este contexto, los analistas bursátiles de los principales bancos internacionales han rebajado bruscamente los precios objetivos y los consejos sobre las entidades financieras españolas, sobre todo las que concentran su actividad en España. JPMorgan y Goldman Sachs y UBS son los últimos ejemplos de este pesimismo sobre la capacidad de generar beneficio de la banca patria.

Pero, ¿existe una mano negra que esté fusilando en bolsa a los bancos españoles? Según información recabada en Bloomberg, sólo el broker del suizo UBS destaca como vendedor neto en Banco Popular y Banco Sabadell en 2009. En el primero acumula ventas netas de 9,42 millones de títulos tras haber movido en total 48,14 millones, mientras que en la entidad catalana ha traspasado de forma neta en mercado 6,78 millones de acciones para un total de 25,61 millones.

Entre los brokers que más venden en estos dos bancos durante el ejercicio -los que más papel mueven- hay un poco de todo. En Sabadell, tras UBS se sitúan Ahorro Corporación con 3,39 millones de ventas netas sobre 14 millones negociados, Credit Suisse (2,88 millones sobre 10), BBVA (2,86 sobre 10), Interdin (1,98 sobre 4,84), Santander (1,87 sobre 9,5). Morgan Stanley (1,67 sobre 18) y JPMorgan (1,24 sobre 5,3), dos de los acusados de conspirar contra la banca española, no están ni entre los cinco primeros.

En el caso de Popular, Cheuvreux (7,6 sobre 30), Espirito Santo (7,06), BBVA (unos 6 millones), Deutsche Bank (4,85 sobre 42), y JP Morgan (2,29 sobre 9,4) siguen a UBS como brokers más vendedores.

Curiosamente, lo que sí destaca en la operativa diaria de estos dos bancos es la actividad de los cuidadores: en Popular, su propio intermediario (Popular Bolsa) es el mayor comprador neto (19,23 millones sobre 72,7), a mucha distancia del siguiente. En Sabadell, Ibersecurities, filial de la entidad que preside José Oliú, ha comprado de forma neta 30,6 millones de títulos sobre 62,8 millones negociados.

En el resto de entidades cotizadas, más de lo mismo. Credit Suisse es el mayor comprador en Bankinter (4,43 sobre 6,43), seguido de Banesto (0,96 sobre 3,54). Al contrario, Mercavalor (2,11 sobre 8,04) es el mayor vendedor en este 2009, seguido de BBVA (-1,33 sobre 2,15) y Societe Generale (-0,6 sobre 10,86). En Banesto, Santander lidera las compras netas (0,45 sobre 0,9 millones de títulos), en tanto que Interdin es el más activo en las ventas (0,43 sobre 2,84).

¿Y en la gran banca? Pues Barclays destaca como comprador en Santander (181,4 sobre 225,2 millones), seguido de Santander y BBVA. Cheuvreux (74 sobre 235 millones) y Espirito Santo (50 millones sobre 478) son los principales vendedores. En BBVA, Societe Generale destaca en las compras (70,3 sobre 185 millones), seguido del propio BBVA (75 sobre 500). Al contrario, Santander (57 sobre 420 millones) e Interdin (40,6 sobre 94) destacan en las ventas. 

*¿Manos negras en la banca española? Ningún broker concentra las ventas en 2009*


----------



## JAC 59 (6 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> No puedo estar más deacuerdo sobre todo en el caso de España. El último economista que ha tenido este país fue el señor Fuentes Quintana, todos los demás que han venido, no se pueden llamar economistas porque nunca han estado intersados en economía sino en las elecciones consecuentes, y no han tenido reparos en arruinar al pais para beneficiarse ellos mismos. El problema subyace en creer que en España tenenos una economía de mercado y que ha sido autoimpuesta por unos malos malísimos yankis, y que si no fuere por el estado protector y vigilante de todo saldríamos a la calle en pañales. Y los progres nos dirán, mentira! en España hay una economía de mercado!! si sobre todo para los subvencionados, sindicalistas, funcionariado y monopolistas y el resto .... el resto? en la economía del ladrillo(incluyendo a los hipotequeros),o del turismo. Pues, va a ser que ahora va a tocar aprender en serio qué es eso del capitalismo no creen?



Ya lo creo
Pero del modo más extremo. La anarquía


----------



## donpepito (6 Mar 2009)

Fuera del SAN a 4,12€


----------



## tonuel (6 Mar 2009)

Menos pensamientos existenciales y al hoyo... digo al guano... 


Ese SAN a 3,98 euretes y yo sin saberlo... ummmmmm 



Saludos


----------



## shoah (6 Mar 2009)

joder, lo del santander es alucinante...

Aún recuerdo a directivos diciendo, con las acciones sobre los 15 euros, que el valor justo serían unos 22...

No creo pero... podría llegar a pasar lo de Citigroup?


----------



## donpepito (6 Mar 2009)

¿Por qué la CNMV no prohíbe de forma temporal la apertura de posiciones cortas?

MADRID, 06 MAR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- A fuerza de convertirse en paladín del libre mercado, la CNMV se arriesga a convertirse en ‘cómplice’ de la caída de algún banco español. Su negativa a prohibir, aunque sea de forma temporal, las apertura de posiciones cortas sobre los bancos españoles, no se entiende en las actuales circunstancias.

Y eso que su papel hasta ahora ha sido ejemplar. El mercado español es el más estricto a la hora de controlar las posiciones cortas y los Hedge Funds tienen que publicarlas si superaran el 0,25% del capital. Pero en las actuales condiciones excepcionales, son necesarias medidas excepcionales.

El regulador no puede cruzar los brazos y mirar para otro lado cuando los Hedge Funds que abren las posiciones cortas sobre los bancos españoles reciben financiación de los bancos que, día tras día, reducen sus valoraciones sobre los bancos españoles. En una campaña de acoso y derribo sin precedentes.

El diario Negocio publicada el pasado miércoles que los bancos que publican los informes negativos sobre las entidades españoles son los mismos que operan como brokers de los Hedge Funds con posiciones cortas en la bolsa española.

El hecho de que la banca estadounidense y británica haya sido masacrada por su exposición a la crisis subprime es totalmente lógico. Al fin y al cabo, americanos y británicos han tenido que ser rescatados para evitar su quiebra. Algo que no ha sucedido en España. Los reguladores británicos y estadounidenses prohibieron las ventas a corto el año pasado y nadie dijo nada al respecto.

La CNMV, ¿debería hacer lo mismo ahora que los especuladores se centran en España debido al mejor comportamiento de los bancos españoles en esta crisis y *a su todavía importante potencial de caída?*

Seguro que los americanos y británicos nos criticarían y nos acusarían de limitar el libre mercado. ¿A alguien le importa?

C.P.O.


----------



## rosonero (6 Mar 2009)

Ya me ha llegado mi contrato y cuenta para ingresar efectivo en el broker de Ahorro Corp., fin de semana prohibición de cortos, el lunes megarebote, pasta en los bluechips & bancos, me hago de oro y me retiro. En principio este es el plan.


----------



## Kujire (6 Mar 2009)

JAC 59 dijo:


> Ya lo creo
> Pero del modo más extremo. La anarquía



Su comentario me ha traído recuerdos a la memoria de aquella obra de teatro "Por qué le llamamos amor, si en realidad queremos decir sexo", o algo así, pues eso, llámele como quiera pero al final habrá sexo puro y (agradable para unos) duro para muchos... sobre todo para los vírgenes que el sistema protegía...

no hace falta decir que los que estaban jod**** podrán tener más oportunidades ahora, eso si ... han de ser buenos en su profesión así que no se me duerman que ustedes son unos adelantados ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Mar 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Ya me ha llegado mi contrato y cuenta para ingresar efectivo en el broker de Ahorro Corp., fin de semana prohibición de cortos, el lunes megarebote, pasta en los bluechips & bancos, me hago de oro y me retiro. En principio este es el plan.



Joder vaya planazo!!!!!!!! : y yo aquí perdiendo "leurus".... 

Saludos...


----------



## seldon (6 Mar 2009)

shoah dijo:


> joder, lo del santander es alucinante...
> 
> Aún recuerdo a directivos diciendo, con las acciones sobre los 15 euros, que el valor justo serían unos 22...
> 
> No creo pero... podría llegar a pasar lo de Citigroup?



el valor real de una accion de SAN y de toda la banca por extension es "0",

que llegue a 0 o no dependerá de los terminos de la ayuda estatal que a buen seguro le van a insuflar al tio Botas.


----------



## tonuel (6 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> TOP DEL MERCADO CONTINUO en 1 año:
> 
> FUNESPAÑA
> UNIÓN FENOSA
> ...





haberte metido hamijo... 


Por cierto... el sabadell a 2,95€... para mi que desaparece junto con el popular... tonuel dixit... :


Y estoy viendo criterias a 2 euros... : jojojo... la de owneds que veo a diario...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Mar 2009)

Corto en telefonica en 14,40 abajo con ella


----------



## chameleon (6 Mar 2009)

solaria 1,44 , que grandes recuerdos... RIP


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Mar 2009)

Media hora para que empieze la fiesta...


----------



## Tupper (6 Mar 2009)

shoah dijo:


> joder, lo del santander es alucinante...
> 
> Aún recuerdo a directivos diciendo, con las acciones sobre los 15 euros, que el valor justo serían unos 22...
> 
> No creo pero... podría llegar a pasar lo de Citigroup?



Hoy en día, todo es posible y nada es descartable.


----------



## Burbujeador (6 Mar 2009)

shoah dijo:


> joder, lo del santander es alucinante...
> 
> Aún recuerdo a directivos diciendo, con las acciones sobre los 15 euros, que el valor justo serían unos 22...
> 
> No creo pero... podría llegar a pasar lo de Citigroup?



Si, es más es casi más seguro que lo contrario.


----------



## dabuti (6 Mar 2009)

Sorry.
No creo que me hagáis mucho caso, porque soy un profano, pero:


*¿Qué son los cortos?*

POnedme un enlace y Seguid "Currando".

Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Mar 2009)

dabuti dijo:


> Sorry.
> No creo que me hagáis mucho caso, porque soy un profano, pero:
> 
> 
> ...



FAQ - BurbuWiki


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Mar 2009)

*De Cárpatos...*

*Irlanda
*
Fitch advierte que está revisando a la baja su rating. En cuanto ha aparecido la noticia el spread entre la deuda a 10 años de Irlanda y Alemania se amplia a 281 puntos básicos...

Saludos...

PD: Cuando las barbas de tu vecino veas pelar...


----------



## Starkiller (6 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *Irlanda
> *
> Fitch advierte que está revisando a la baja su rating. En cuanto ha aparecido la noticia el spread entre la deuda a 10 años de Irlanda y Alemania se amplia a 281 puntos básicos...
> 
> ...



Que cosas que, de todos los paises de Europa que puedan petar, los que mas riesgo tienen son los más dolarizados (Irlanda, Este de Europa, Uk...) .

Porqué será, digo yo...


----------



## chollero (6 Mar 2009)

shoah dijo:


> joder, lo del santander es alucinante...
> 
> Aún recuerdo a directivos diciendo, con las acciones sobre los 15 euros, que el valor justo serían unos 22...
> 
> No creo pero... podría llegar a pasar lo de Citigroup?



podemos!!!!


----------



## chollero (6 Mar 2009)

dabuti dijo:


> Sorry.
> No creo que me hagáis mucho caso, porque soy un profano, pero:
> 
> 
> ...



un corto es una persona que llega al banco con 5000 euros en la cartilla y hace caso de los consejos de inversion de la cajera de turno


----------



## wsleone (6 Mar 2009)

De Cárpatos:

Primera impresión datos EEUU [Imprimir] 



Por el dato de empleo en sí, teniendo en cuenta que es casi en línea y el miedo que había metido la Casa Blanca yo diría que claramente alcista, pero la tasa de paro es demasiado alta, mucho peor de lo esperado, y una vez más con total desverguenza han vuelto a revisar al alza el dato del mes anterior de -598.000 a -655.000


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Mar 2009)

*La destrucción de empleos no agrícolas en EEUU, queda este mes en -651.000, cuando se esperaba -648.000. Pero se revisa la cifra de enero a la baja de -598.000 a -655.000. El dato de diciembre se revisa de -577.000 a -681.000, el peor desde 1949.* Es de juzgado de guardia esto de las revisiones. Desde hace muchísimo tiempo, todos los meses sin fallar ni una primero dan una cifra más suave y luego la revisan a mucho peor. En fin.

*La tasa de paro sube de 7,6 a 8,1 % cuando se esperaba 7,9%. Es la peor desde 1983.
*
El ingreso por hora +0,2 % lo esperado.

La media semanal trabajada 33,3 que era lo esperado, pero la media semanal agregada baja 0,7% lo cual es un mal indicador anticipado.

En suma para la economía otro pésimo dato, da igual que la destrucción de empleo, sea más o menos la esperada, se revisará la cifra a la baja como hacen todos los meses, y la revisión a la baja de las de enero y diciembre convierten al dato en muy malo.

Además el paro crece rápidamente.

Con estos datos, el deterioro del mercado laboral sigue siendo arrollador y no conduce a nada bueno.

Impredecible la reacción de bolsas y bonos, con este dato nunca se sabe, diría que más o menos neutral, aunque luego será usado como excusa tanto si se sube como si se baja.

Saludos...


----------



## Ziberan (6 Mar 2009)

Viernes+ánimos+datos de empleo= "catacrok"


----------



## donpepito (6 Mar 2009)

*reacciones al dato de empleo: El crudo y el oro suben; los bonos bajan*


----------



## chollero (6 Mar 2009)

el ibex en positivo, operacion barrida de cortos


----------



## Condor (6 Mar 2009)

chollero dijo:


> el ibex en positivo, operacion barrida de cortos



Para el que lo haya vendido ya, pero siempre hay que esperar, para que poner el automático?


----------



## wsleone (6 Mar 2009)

USA puede empezar subiendo (o no, así me cubro  ) , pero lo más lógico es que después de los datos presentados haya otro batacazo


----------



## Condor (6 Mar 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> USA puede empezar subiendo (o no, así me cubro  ) , pero lo más lógico es que después de los datos presentados haya otro batacazo



No es el fin del mundo pero se le parece, o es que marzo será distinto? A los americanos lo que les sucede es que tienen que empezar a pagar todo lo que han gastado y resulta que no tienen nada ahorrado. Lo contradictorio es que cuando mayor necesidad de trabajo (el ÚNICO creador de riqueza) tienen optan por el despido ya que todo lo reciben del exterior. 

Me dejo montones de argumentos más, no hay que olvidar que esto es un foro.

Allí estamos en la tormenta perfecta, no y que no?

Edito: y que pase el siguiente con infulas de creerse la tapa del frasco o la última cocacola del desierto para asumir su status de Superpotencia, eso ya hace tiempo que no sirve como lo demostraron los romanos.

Ya me quitaron el 6969 de la boca!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *reacciones al dato de empleo: El crudo y el oro suben; los bonos bajan*



Y el Euro sube que se las pela...


----------



## Desencantado (6 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Fitch advierte que está revisando a la baja su rating. En cuanto ha aparecido la noticia el spread entre la deuda a 10 años de Irlanda y Alemania se amplia a 281 puntos básicos...



Y yo pensando que el "Irish Spread" era esto...


----------



## donpepito (6 Mar 2009)

La propia agencia del SAN está vendiendo en SANTANDER, llevan +3M


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

Creo que a la debacle bajista aun le queda un ratito, el volumen aun está bajo esta tarde y no veo que hasta ahora bajemos muy convencidos.


----------



## wsleone (6 Mar 2009)

El SP500 bajando como la espuma. Mulder, ésto tiene que bajar si no es hoy será el lunes, no hay buenas noticias por ningún lado, y rebotes técnicos pueden ser de un día, poco más. pasito a pasito pero vamos bajando al infierno sin darnos cuenta, sin dar el gran porrazo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Mar 2009)

En el S&P en gráfico de 15min, se ve un HCH que comenzó el dia 4 y acabó ayer, acaba de hacer un pull-back y ha caido, su objetivo son los 658/660 puntos...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

Entro corto en el 1833 del Stoxx.


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> El SP500 bajando como la espuma. Mulder, ésto tiene que bajar si no es hoy será el lunes, no hay buenas noticias por ningún lado, y rebotes técnicos pueden ser de un día, poco más. pasito a pasito pero vamos bajando al infierno sin darnos cuenta, sin dar el gran porrazo




Ya se que bajaba, pero el tema era que aun no había el volumen suficiente, cuando digo debacle no me refiero a lo que estaba pasando hasta hace un momento, me refiero a algo mucho peor.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

ya le saco 3 euritos a cada accion de CAF, acerté.... pero es que es solo un 1,5%.... tiene que chutar mas


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ya le saco 3 euritos a cada accion de CAF, acerté.... pero es que es solo un 1,5%.... tiene que chutar mas



avariciosillo...


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> avariciosillo...



las voy a mantener un mes o mas tiempo


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> las voy a mantener un mes o mas tiempo



Pon stop ahora que ganas, protege beneficios.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Mar 2009)

Ibex: 6969


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Mar 2009)

Telahinco va para abajo... si es que, desde que Efren se fue a Antena3, la cadena no levanta cabeza.


----------



## donpepito (6 Mar 2009)

Mulder,,, confirmas la debacle para esta tarde.. en USA en rojo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Mar 2009)

Estamos a un punto de mínimos "casi" históricos en el S&P, como los rompa (que los romperá), veréis que risa en el IBEX... 

Saludos...

Edito: A dos décimas 678,4...
Edito2: Nuevos mínimos!!!!!


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mulder,,, confirmas la debacle para esta tarde.. en USA en rojo.



Yo estoy corto 

El problema es que estoy viendo cosas raras esta tarde, no se cae con muchas ganas, más bien con desgana y de forma un tanto extraña, se ven unos saltos de cotización en el Stoxx muy extraños, de dos en dos.

Es como si hubiera liquidez en el libro de órdenes pero no se reflejara en las cotizaciones, parece que haya manipulación por las manos fuertes o algo.

Yo ya me puse el stop protege-comisiones.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Mar 2009)

675,2!!!!! :

No hay nadie de guardia, o qué????


----------



## Tyrelfus (6 Mar 2009)

Bolsas USA bajando, bajando, bajando............ Esperaba hoy un rebote mas o menos importante????? Ya ni tiene fuerza para eso !


----------



## wsleone (6 Mar 2009)

Sólo hay que dejar que los USA vayan digiriendo poco a poco los datos de hoy y la mierda en que se encuentran inmersos, y acabarán al final de la jornada calentitos

La pregunta es ¿comprar hoy antes del cierre esperando un posible rebote majo el lunes o martes?


----------



## Telecomunista (6 Mar 2009)

La economía y las bolsas hundiendose a niveles de hace decadas y el petroleo sigue 4 veces más caro que hace 10 años y ahora mismo subiendo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Mar 2009)

674,7... estamos que lo tiramos... pasen y vean...


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

Y además otra cosa curiosa que ocurre, es que el S&P y el Stoxx van hoy por caminos algo distintos, cosa que tampoco tiene mucho sentido.

Creo que los alemanes intentan decirnos algo.


----------



## chameleon (6 Mar 2009)

a mi me acojonaría tanto abrir cortos como largos
no sé como a este nivel lo hacéis con tanta alegría

ni siempre sube, ni siempre baja


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Mar 2009)

Cierro cortos telefonica a 14,25


----------



## donpepito (6 Mar 2009)

Hasta los 6000 no se puede comprar para medio plazo.


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> a mi me acojonaría tanto abrir cortos como largos
> no sé como a este nivel lo hacéis con tanta alegría
> 
> ni siempre sube, ni siempre baja



Es una cuestión de tener claro cuando subirá y cuando bajará y porqué lo hará.

Yo suelo mirar los mercados globalmente, sobre todo con índices muy líquidos que marcan la dirección del mercado a los demás, antes que focalizarme en un valor concreto. No siempre acierto, pero al menos tengo más números para acertar la dirección correcta.

De ahí que pocas veces mire el Ibex o el Dow.


----------



## rosonero (6 Mar 2009)

A los de Cotizalia los titulares no les duran ni media hora 

Cuando acaban de redactar que WS está rebotando un 2% y lo cuelgan ya vuelve a estar en rojo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Mar 2009)

ACS a menos de 29 me pone cachondo,es que tengo mucho papel y no quiero liarla mas,pero veo todo tan barato...sin embargo lo barato hoy es caro mañana...

En ACS vengo observando que en la primera hora de todos los dias hacen un barrido hacia arriba y compran todo... pero hoy rompio el soporte que tenia de 29,60...

Metete tonuel


----------



## Kujire (6 Mar 2009)

Eso no me gusta, Mulder avisa que voy con la mini a tope! ...


----------



## chameleon (6 Mar 2009)

pues no te confíes mucho
esto huele a rebote


----------



## donpepito (6 Mar 2009)

En el stoxx no andan por los -1.9x de bajada?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Mar 2009)

Iberia a puntito del 1,50

Alguien esta al tanto del tema de British?


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Eso no me gusta, Mulder avisa que voy con la mini a tope! ...



Yo de ti pondría un stop por si acaso, en este mercado de locos más vale perder que más perder, y si ganas protege la comisión por lo menos. Si te salta es porque la dirección no era la correcta.

El Stoxx está muy remolón para bajar hoy, ha hecho el mínimo de esta tarde en 1813 y se resiste a pasarlo por abajo aunque tampoco rebota con fuerza. El mínimo del día lo ha hecho esta mañana en 1807, yo creo que acabará pasándolo pero le costará bastante.

En cuanto lo pase moveré el stop, aunque si veo que sigue en el mismo lugar mucho tiempo tal vez me salga del mercado con las plusvalías de ese momento.


----------



## chameleon (6 Mar 2009)

señales



> El nivel de contracción de liquidez en los mercados (Inflowing/Outflowing liquidity), ha alcanzado niveles de marzo del 2007, y que históricamente han sido origen de un rally de mercado, como señalamos en el gráfico adjunto.


----------



## Perchas (6 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Iberia a puntito del 1,50
> 
> Alguien esta al tanto del tema de British?



Si, que la aviación comercial está despegando a toda pastilla. compre, compre, "que me se acaban"


----------



## Kujire (6 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo de ti pondría un stop por si acaso, en este mercado de locos más vale perder que más perder, y si ganas protege la comisión por lo menos. Si te salta es porque la dirección no era la correcta.
> 
> El Stoxx está muy remolón para bajar hoy, ha hecho el mínimo de esta tarde en 1813 y se resiste a pasarlo por abajo aunque tampoco rebota con fuerza. El mínimo del día lo ha hecho esta mañana en 1807, yo creo que acabará pasándolo pero le costará bastante.
> 
> En cuanto lo pase moveré el stop, aunque si veo que sigue en el mismo lugar mucho tiempo tal vez me salga del mercado con las plusvalías de ese momento.



cuántos puntos le pongo? 10 p.ej? 5? ...jeje tengo márgen


----------



## donpepito (6 Mar 2009)

Ahora viene lo mejor... la traca final!


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ahora viene lo mejor... la traca final!



Últimamente vamos a MASCLETÁ diaria...


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

Cerrado el corto en 1811 +22 puntos Stoxx de vellón a la buchaca.

No me gustan las manipulaciones de cierre del Stoxx a las 17:30, así que he ajustado lo que he podido, o mejor dicho lo que me han dejado


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> cuántos puntos le pongo? 10 p.ej? 5? ...jeje tengo márgen



Yo suelo ponerlos detrás de una resistencia cercana para que no me los salten a las primeras de cambio. Cuanto más fuerte sea esa resistencia mejor.


----------



## Kujire (6 Mar 2009)

Parece que nos damos la vuelta?

cerrandooooooooooooo


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

Creo que tenemos posible rebote en lontananza, aunque yo esperaba que el S&P bajara algo más aun, tal vez sea una pausa por el cierre europeo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

Admitida a trámite la primera denuncia por caso Madoff
17:34 SANTANDER Gráficos | Noticias | Foros
El Juzgado de Primera Instancia número 3 de León ha admitido a trámite la primera demanda presentada contra el banco por un cliente, que reclama la devolución de 993.762,85 euros invertidos en el Optimal Strategic US Equity, fondo afectado en su totalidad por la estafa piramidal de Madoff. El cliente solicitó el pasado 9 de octubre el reembolso de su fondo, que le tenía que haber sido abonado a su juicio con efectos del 30 de noviembre, conforme al período de 40 días que tiene el producto como protocolo de reintegro, aunque ese reembolso nunca se produjo, según explicaron a EFE fuentes jurídicas.


----------



## Alexandros (6 Mar 2009)

*GM* *- 31 %*




<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/caOqD54oxRA&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/caOqD54oxRA&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## Kujire (6 Mar 2009)

Ojo nos vamos!!!

al guano digo....


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

Economía/Finanzas.- El Gobierno descarta eliminar las 'ventas a corto' pese a las peticiones de la banca española. europapress.es

Economía/Finanzas.- Wells Fargo se suma al recorte de dividendos al rebajar un 85% la retribución de sus accionistas. europapress.es


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

gamesos:

Siemens se adjudica el mayor contrato del mundo de energía eólica por 2.000 millones - 6/03/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## chameleon (6 Mar 2009)

claves de la próxima semana:



> LUNES
> 
> Alemania: Precios de producción de enero (entre el 9 y el 13 de febrero).
> 
> ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

reboteeeeeee


----------



## Stuyvesant (6 Mar 2009)

Jode. Otra vez a leer 30 paginas. Este hilo es el papel de scottex, nunca se acaba ( Y gracias )  


Añado:

Bueno, pues desde "Stormy Markets" nos mantenemos en nuestra posición del "kalandrakas colgando del tajo" y nos esperamos lo que siempre hemos querido para todos los demás, lo peor esta por venir, y el horizonte se aleja al galope de nuestras expectativas de rebote. Es hora de palmar.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

voy vendiendo mis latas de atun...
Economía/Pesca.- Andalucía exporta a Japón unas 1.300 toneladas anuales de atún rojo por valor de 35,2 millones. europapress.es


----------



## Stuyvesant (6 Mar 2009)

No dirás que no os advertí que el Latun iba a la baja, eh , Azkuna.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

kujire:

lee, son 2 articulos:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-de-alto-riesgo-llega-al-record-de-48-a.html


----------



## Kujire (6 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> kujire:
> 
> lee, son 2 articulos:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-de-alto-riesgo-llega-al-record-de-48-a.html



Los findes voy en plan buitre a visitar casas embargadas, ... me viene muy bien para la línea y creo que dentro de poco lo incluirán en los paquetes turísticos:

... aunque no os lo creáis, nadie compra

Edito: tengo una visillera dentro de mi esperando a salir .....


----------



## chameleon (6 Mar 2009)

el 660 del que hablan todos los analistos está cerca. pronto sabremos...

y mientras reflexiones:



> Nuevas pérdidas importantes en los mercados europeos, por encima del punto y medio porcentual, y con el sector bancario liderando los descensos de forma abultada.
> 
> El indicador bancario en Europa ha perdido desde máximos más de un 80%, lo cual sólo se había visto antes en compañías de este tamaño, en el crash de la Gran Depresión.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vercingetorix (6 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ... aunque no os lo creáis, nadie compra




En las subastas... se lo llevan todo los propios bancos q lo sacan a subasta. Alucino


----------



## Hagen (6 Mar 2009)

juer, 

Acabo de llegar a casa, to cocido de la tipica comida española que no acaba hasta que no te has tomado 4 pelotaris.

Todo lo que me queda por leer, por cierto esto tiene pinta de otros 6 días cayendo.

Kujire, invitanos a la fiesta de inaguración de tu nueva casa cuando la tengas!!!!


----------



## Stuyvesant (6 Mar 2009)

*Inversiones alternativas a la Bolsa en el sector Inmobiliario*

<div align="center"><object width="560" height="345"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c4Rw5-wigOU&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&showinfo=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c4Rw5-wigOU&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&showinfo=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="345"></embed></object></div>


----------



## Condor (6 Mar 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> <div align="center"><object width="560" height="345"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c4Rw5-wigOU&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&showinfo=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c4Rw5-wigOU&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&showinfo=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="345"></embed></object></div>



El mejor ejemplo que he visto en toda la parrafada que hemos comentado sobre lo que es ponerse a corto


----------



## Condor (6 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> el 660 del que hablan todos los analistos está cerca. pronto sabremos...
> 
> y mientras reflexiones:



Y estos citados quienes son? porque si lo que quieren es convencer a los bajistas (que ya muestran signos de cansancio de tanto golpear con el mazo) de apostar por unas empresas que han secado el mercado, pues como que no se va a poder. Quien se hubiera imaginado a los EE.UU con datos manipulados como una república bananera cualquiera? No coloco a España de ejemplo no para evitar herir sensibilidades bananísticas sino por que aún somos Reino. 

Seguimos cortos señores, y el que invierta por lo contrario tiene mis respetos.


----------



## anonimus_infiltratus (6 Mar 2009)

chameleon...de lo que dice la opinion que acabas de postear...intuyo que pueden pasar 1 de 2 cosas

1. La gente empieza a comprar ya que empiezan a creer que la presion bajista viene de los especuladores a corto que quierren vender

o


2. La gente espera, los especuladores se cagan en los pantalones, intentan vender todo lo que tienen al precio que sea...y vienen los Buffet y compran todo. ( A mi me da que lo de Buffet es un bulo...se ha olido lo que viene se hace el pobre y en el momento oportuno vé la luz).

Yo veo ciertos desfases entre los mercados de valores y la economia real...reaccionan de manera diversa por factores de influencia independientes. En este momento es dificil pronosticar quien tendra efecto sobre quien. Se vuelve al dilema de la gallina y el huevo.

Una cosa es cierta, hasta junio de 2009 no moveré ni un dedo...al menos en el mercado spanish.


----------



## Condor (6 Mar 2009)

anonimus_infiltratus dijo:


> chameleon...de lo que dice la opinion que acabas de postear...intuyo que pueden pasar 1 de 2 cosas
> 
> 1. La gente empieza a comprar ya que empiezan a creer que la presion bajista viene de los especuladores a corto que quierren vender
> 
> ...



Haces bien, morirse de asco en cualquier otro mercado te dará por lo menos el exotismo de haberlo hecho así. Te recomiendo la bolsa holandesa


----------



## chameleon (6 Mar 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Y estos citados quienes son? porque si lo que quieren es convencer a los bajistas (que ya muestran signos de cansancio de tanto golpear con el mazo) de apostar por unas empresas que han secado el mercado, pues como que no se va a poder. Quien se hubiera imaginado a los EE.UU con datos manipulados como una república bananera cualquiera? No coloco a España de ejemplo no para evitar herir sensibilidades bananísticas sino por que aún somos Reino.
> 
> Seguimos cortos señores, y el que invierta por lo contrario tiene mis respetos.



a mi me gusta mucho jose luis cava pero no es el único que habla de rebote. hay un audio de ayer en intereconomía que deberíais escuchar todos los que estén cortos...
minuto 42

mms://www.intereconomia.com/archivo/intereconomiaradio/intereconomiaradio/2009/intereconomiaradio__El%20balance_1906_20090305.asf

yo no puedo evitar fijarme que los que están bajando son los bancos. los demás bajan pero mucho menos, arrastrados por los bancos. como salga una noticia buena sobre el sector financiero habrá rebotazo...


----------



## Condor (6 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> a mi me gusta mucho jose luis cava pero no es el único que habla de rebote. hay un audio de ayer en intereconomía que deberíais escuchar todos los que estén cortos...
> minuto 42
> 
> mms://www.intereconomia.com/archivo/intereconomiaradio/intereconomiaradio/2009/intereconomiaradio__El%20balance_1906_20090305.asf
> ...



Absolutamente de acuerdo contigo, pero ese es el único detalle, que la noticia buena será inventada porque no la hay. Y el que vive de ilusiones muere de desengaños


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (6 Mar 2009)

El Ibex cierra la semana por debajo de los 7.000 puntos

I was here.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Mar 2009)

Nuevo mínimo en el IBEX 6875, nuevo mínimo en el S&P 671,4... y aquí nadie dice ná!!!!! :

Saludos...


----------



## @@strom (6 Mar 2009)

Para mi gusto Intel y Cisco son compras claras.
El Nasdaq 100 haciendo lo que seria un doble mínimo. Yo personalmente apuesto a que el rebote lo tendremos el lunes.


----------



## Condor (6 Mar 2009)

El que tenga una buena noticia que la DÉ


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Mar 2009)

Seguimiento desde el 1/1/09. La banca siempre gana...  
Todos en rojo...

*LLOYDS -67,69%
ING -67,11%
RBS -62,29%
UNICREDITO ITALIAN -60,89%
BARCLAYS -58,73%
POPULAR -48,22%
BBVA -47,95%
HSBC -47,10%
SOCIETE GENERALE -46,50%
INTESA SANPAOLO -42,83%
SANTANDER -40,86%
DEUTSCHE BANK -35,53%
BNP PARIBAS -33,53%
CREDITE AGRICOLE -28,95%
FORTIS -5,79%*

Saludos...

PD: El seguimiento semanal, lo hago en el hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s/93910-seguimiento-banca-europea-2009-a.html
PD2: S&P en 669,4... va de mínimo en mínimo... 
PD3: Nos acercamos al 660, se huele el rebote...


----------



## Stuyvesant (6 Mar 2009)

@@strom dijo:


> Para mi gusto Intel y Cisco son compras claras.
> El Nasdaq 100 haciendo lo que seria un doble mínimo. Yo personalmente apuesto a que el rebote lo tendremos el lunes.



Estéeee ...pues me ha emocionado tu fe. Me has tocado la fibra sensible, se me escapa una lagrimita... pero dedícate a la bolsa.  O mejor no.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

666 esta cerca


----------



## @@strom (6 Mar 2009)

Bonito canal en el sp500


----------



## Kujire (6 Mar 2009)




----------



## chameleon (6 Mar 2009)

rumores de profit warning de inditex

y

BBVA



> El broker galo CA Cheuvreux considera que el banco español se situará tras la actual recesión entre los "ganadores" del sector gracias a la alta calidad de su red, su bajo pérfil de riesgo en los principales mercados en los que opera, así como por ser una de las escasas entidades con la capacidad de emitir deuda sin el respaldo del Gobierno. Asimismo, la entidad francesa destaca que BBVA no está contando con la compra de activos a promotores en apuros para disimular sus préstamos en riesgo de mora, "a diferencia de otros competidores españoles". De este modo, los analistas de Cheuvreux apuestan por BBVA como una de sus elecciones dentro del sector bancario, al determinar que la entidad presidida por Francisco González será uno de los escasos bancos de todo el mundo que mantendrá sus ganancias de 2009 en línea con las del año anterior.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

os acordais que ayer dije que el canal bajista pasaba por 666 ?


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1yq0tMYPDJQ&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1yq0tMYPDJQ&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## El_Presi (6 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> a mi me gusta mucho jose luis cava pero no es el único que habla de rebote. hay un audio de ayer en intereconomía que deberíais escuchar todos los que estén cortos...
> minuto 42
> 
> mms://www.intereconomia.com/archivo/intereconomiaradio/intereconomiaradio/2009/intereconomiaradio__El%20balance_1906_20090305.asf
> ...



el otro día en cnbc dijo un ejperto que el día 12 de marzo atentos a las pantallas porque pueden aprobar el cambio de normativa contable (mark-to-market) y de repente los bancos valdrán más del doble. Apostaba por subidas del 100%. Aunque cualquiera se fía de los expertos hoy en día.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

puede valer el doble....


pero el mercado lo esta descontando, si no, estariamos hace tiempo en 3000




y si vale el doble y cotiza perdidas y no da dividendos?


----------



## chameleon (6 Mar 2009)

se habla de que GM, city y GE están a punto de declararse en quiebra. eso ya lo sabemos nosotros. pero es que eso no puede suceder porque sería malo.
no es que bajara la bolsa, es que han repartido tanto papel por el mundo, que si ocurre eso muchos bancos, fondos, incluso países se podrían declarar también en bancarrota

si van a hacer algo tiene que ser YA

edit: más...









> Consider these data points from a recent analysts’ report: Michael Hartnett and Michael Penn of Bank of America Merrill Lynch are pointing out that *credit default swaps on Berkshire Hathaway are trading at wider spreads than those covering Vietnam’s debt, and swaps on GE Capital, the finance arm of General Electric, are wider than those for Russia’s debt.*
> 
> This state of affairs would seem to imply that investors see a bigger risk of default for debt of Berkshire, the holding company of Warren Buffett, one of the world’s most prominent investors, than for sovereign debt issued by Vietnam.
> 
> It also suggests a bigger risk for debt of GE Capital, part of a blue-chip conglomerate, than for the sovereign debt of Russia, whose credit history in recent decades is not exactly pristine.


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

Pues yo hoy le he sacado al BBVA un objetivo en 0.83 

Creo que tendré que analizar de otra forma, aunque también es cierto que anteayer me salía 3.37 como objetivo para el SAN y ayer ya tocó el 3.99 

En fin, yo creo que este lunes y martes tendremos un rebote fuertecillo, posiblemente dure hasta el miércoles, pero a partir de ahí volveremos al guano y a perforar mínimos, aunque probablemente sean los últimos mínimos en mucho tiempo yo ya empiezo a ver la luz al final del tunel pero eso para el resto del mundo, en España aun tenemos que ponernos las pilas y caer mucho más.

Tal vez este sea el momento en el que dejemos que ir a nuestra bola para darnos un baño de realidad en el Ibex ¿que será eso tan grave que tiene que ocurrir?

No creo que hagan faltas buenas noticias para levantar este mercado, bastará con un agotamiento de la tendencia, alguna buena noticia si que vemos de vez en cuando y no se les está haciendo ni p... caso.

El Stoxx se encamina hacia su recta final alrededor del 1750, el S&P va hacia el 660, aunque es posible que lo pase y llegue un poco más abajo, pero creo que hoy no lo llegaremos a ver.


----------



## tester4822000 (6 Mar 2009)

¿se encamina el ibex a los 3500 puntos?


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

670

669


668
3....2.....1


----------



## wsleone (6 Mar 2009)

SP500 668,55 camino del punto negro 660, como baje de ahí adiós a todos


----------



## chameleon (6 Mar 2009)

Un trader de Merrill Lynch pierde 120 millones 'apostando' en el mercado de divisas

no sé si están buscando cabezas de turco o qué, pero seguro que cualquiera de este foro habría perdido menos 



> 06/03/2009 16:34
> 
> *Un trader de Merrill Lynch pierde 120 millones 'apostando' en el mercado de divisas
> Kenneth Lewis, presidente de Bank of America*
> ...


----------



## Jose (6 Mar 2009)

*EE.UU.: Hoenig (Fed): Debemos dividir los bancos y venderlos en partes*

El presidente de la Fed de Kansas City, Thomas Hoenig , ha criticado las acciones del Gobierno y ha calificado el TARP como un plan inconsistente. En un discurso de 15 páginas, Hoenig ha abogado por dividir los bancos y vender sus operaciones en partes . Por razones obvias, preferiremos no nacionalizar estas empresas, pero con nuestra reacción, nos acercamos, de todos modos, a una situación en la que nacionalizamos partes de las entidades sin resolver la crisis , ha explicado Hoenig quien cree que todas las acciones del Tesoro sólo han aumentado la incertidumbre. Además, Hoenig ha descartado la idea de too big to fail (demasiado grande para quebrar). El presidente de la Fed de Kansas City opina que si las entidades son demasiado grandes para una buena gestión, deberían dividir sus operaciones y venderlas en partes más pequeñas que se pueden gestionar. Si las entidades, del tamaño que sea, han perdido la confianza del mercado y no pueden sobrevivir por sí solas, tenemos que amortizar sus pérdidas, contratar directores competentes, vender y reorganizar las operaciones mal alineadas y empezar el proceso para devolverles a propiedad privada.


----------



## Stuyvesant (6 Mar 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> SP500 668,55 camino del punto negro 660, como baje de ahí adiós a todos




Ves dándole un besito de despedida. Próxima parada el 500 en navidades como soporte. Lo que baje antes, ya ni meneallo.


----------



## nief (6 Mar 2009)

MADRE MIA el dow ya baja de 6500!!

el sp 668 y bajando!!


Donde quedan ya los minimos de noviembre!!!!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Mar 2009)

*FUTURO DEL S&P 666,4* :

El futuro del Ibex en 6849...


----------



## Misterio (6 Mar 2009)

Que cabrones como han esperado a los últimos 25 minutos para resucitar al muerto.


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2009)

*REBOTÓN* habemus!

Este lunes creo que habrá que relajar los cortos.


----------



## Stuyvesant (6 Mar 2009)

Hay que poner guapo al cadáver para el velatorio de la semana que viene.


----------



## erpako (6 Mar 2009)

Megarebote!!!!


----------



## Tyrelfus (6 Mar 2009)

Y la MANO DE DIOS hace una brillante aparición!!!!! Je je je en estos dias todo es posible jeje


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Mar 2009)

666 era el limite inferior del canal...

no hemos roto nada aun


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Mar 2009)

Prisa, casi en suspesión de pagos

El Confidencial Digital - Artículo - Expertos analizan las cuentas de Prisa: el grupo está al borde de la suspensión de pagos


----------



## crack (7 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> *REBOTÓN* habemus!
> 
> Este lunes creo que habrá que relajar los cortos.



Menos mal que los cerré en subasta...:
120 punticos más a la buchaca... qué invento este de los cortos...


----------



## sopelmar (7 Mar 2009)

alguien del foro se pondra muy triste , unos cuantos gatitos dejaran de correr por las calles gracias a tus cortos


----------



## Stuyvesant (7 Mar 2009)

<div align="center">Me parece haber visto un lindo gatito !! sí!, sí!, es cierto, es un lindo gatito!!!






</div>


----------



## crack (7 Mar 2009)

sopelmar dijo:


> alguien del foro se pondra muy triste , unos cuantos gatitos dejaran de correr por las calles gracias a tus cortos



Hay que adaptarse... En el boom los criaba por docenas con mis largos 







Había una burbuja de gatos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Mar 2009)

Creo que la porra está así... si alguien falta que se apunte... 

7007Sopelmar
6898 Hannibal Lecter
6830 chame
6800 Pecata minuta
6770 wsleone
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6501 Tuerto (coincido con @@strom, pero ya lo tiene puesto)
6500 @@strom
6450 Pabajista
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
6083 Mulder
6032 Don Pepito
5991 Starkiller
5963 Carolus
5860 TomCat
5800 Bayne
5750 pyn
5650 Sleepwalk
5500 Felipe
5450 Condor
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
5000 twetter
3500 tonuel
-666 Hagen 

Si el lunes comenzase el tan cacareado rebote *Chameleon* ganaría... , ayer comenzó a subir desde el 6850, por ahora en el futuro del IBEX sube 130 puntos... lejos del +20%, eh?

Saludos...

PD: Recordar a los participantes que el precio por participar es de 100acciones del Santander, vamos lo que llevéis suelto  y que el que gane se hace con la presidencia del Hedge Fund burbuja.info...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Mar 2009)

Estas dos últimas noticias, no creo que sean muy buenas el lunes para el IBEX... 

R.Unido tomará 75 pct Lloyds en acuerdo activos: WSJ | Reuters
S&P le quita el ráting 'AAA' a cédulas de Caja Madrid valoradas en 32.300 millones - Expansión.com

Saludos...


----------



## comparto-piso (7 Mar 2009)

Me apunto a la porra. 

Yo digo 4600

7007Sopelmar
6898 Hannibal Lecter
6830 chame
6800 Pecata minuta
6770 wsleone
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6501 Tuerto (coincido con @@strom, pero ya lo tiene puesto)
6500 @@strom
6450 Pabajista
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
6083 Mulder
6032 Don Pepito
5991 Starkiller
5963 Carolus
5860 TomCat
5800 Bayne
5750 pyn
5650 Sleepwalk
5500 Felipe
5450 Condor
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
5000 twetter
4600 comparto-piso
3500 tonuel
-666 Hagen


----------



## Casiano (7 Mar 2009)

Me atrevo a predecir (desde mi gran ignorancia bursatil) que un rebote como el que apuntais será muy dificil de ver en los tiempos que corren. No obstante, ahi va mi apuesta:

7007Sopelmar
6898 Hannibal Lecter
6830 chame
6800 Pecata minuta
6770 wsleone
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6501 Tuerto (coincido con @@strom, pero ya lo tiene puesto)
6500 @@strom
6450 Pabajista
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
6083 Mulder
6032 Don Pepito
5991 Starkiller
5963 Carolus
5860 TomCat
5800 Bayne
5750 pyn
5650 Sleepwalk
5500 Felipe
5450 Condor
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
5000 twetter
4950 Casiano
4600 comparto-piso
3500 tonuel
-666 Hagen


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2009)

6300 apunteme oiga


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Mar 2009)

Veremos si aparace el manido rebote que los fondos aseguraban al tocar el 660-665 del s&p500,de momento va como el plan previsto a sido tocar y subir como un sputnik...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Mar 2009)

Pepitoria sabe de lo que habla, solo hace falta ver su apuesta... 

7007Sopelmar
6898 Hannibal Lecter
6830 chame
6800 Pecata minuta
6770 wsleone
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6501 Tuerto (coincido con @@strom, pero ya lo tiene puesto)
6500 @@strom
6450 Pabajista
6350 las cosas a su cauce
*6300 Pepitoria*
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
6083 Mulder
6032 Don Pepito
5991 Starkiller
5963 Carolus
5860 TomCat
5800 Bayne
5750 pyn
5650 Sleepwalk
5500 Felipe
5450 Condor
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
5000 twetter
4950 Casiano
4600 comparto-piso
3500 tonuel
-666 Hagen 

O te lo llevas tú o me lo llevo yo, jeje 

Saludos...

PD: Apuntaos en orden y no os dejéis a nadie!!!!!


----------



## KailKatarn (7 Mar 2009)

*¡El Ibex35 bajará muy probablemente a los 3.500 puntos! (reflexion de un forero)*

_
*¡El Ibex35 bajará muy probablemente a los 3.500 puntos!*

En las últimas semanas hemos observado una "alocada" carrera en el análisis bursátil por ser el primero en acertar el suelo de las Bolsas. Lo que no deja ser chocante, ya que a un servidor lo llegaron a insultar por decir en el 2.007 que la Bolsa bajaría a los 10.500 puntos.

En el comienzo de este año 2.009 muchos reputados analistas de Bolsa apostaban por un mejor año que el 2.008 e incluso hubo quien dijo que había que comprar en Enero.
¡Ya hemos visto lo que ha pasado hasta hoy!.

En esta semana hemos leído pronósticos que colocan al índice español en la zona de los 2.800 puntos y aunque todo es posible, a día de hoy nosotros creemos que el suelo, aunque mucho más abajo de los niveles actuales, se encontrará en los 3.500 puntos. ¡Por lo que casi coincidimos!.

Hasta ahora, hemos preferido ir viendo los acontecimientos poco a poco e ir fijando objetivos de bajada a medida que si iban cumpliendo o acercando a los anteriores.

En Foxinver creemos que falta tiempo y profundidad para finalizar esta ruina bursátil y si tanto el Ibex35 como el Dow Jones no frenan en los 5.300 puntos bajarán a los 3.500. Cosa que a día de hoy comenzamos a creer con más fuerza.

Estas son nuestras razones:

1º) Es lo que nuestro sistema nos dice y aunque tiene fallos, para nosotros es muy fiable.

2º) Hay valores que todavia están en máximos,Viscofán,Vidrala.... o comenzando a perderlos, lo que nos hace suponer que las Bolsas tendrán que profundizar más en sus bajadas.

3º)Telefónica y Red Eléctrica muy posiblemente estén la mitad de su recorido a la baja.

4º) La japonización de los mercados y de las economías es ya un hecho. Por lo que no es descabellado defender la hipótesis de que tanto el índice español, Ibex35, como el americano, Dow Jones, bajen a los 3.500 puntos, habida cuenta que el Nikkei ha bajado de los 40.000 de el año 1.989 hasta los actuales 7.100.

5º) En caso de cumplirse ese objetivo no tiene porque ser en este 2.009.

6º) Aún no se detecta claudicación final y si interés por parte de los que controlan el mercado por alargar las caídas.

7º) Los ciclos bajistas suelen durar entre 3 y 5 años y este aún no ha consumido ni la mitad de ese tiempo.

8º) Aproximadamente el 25 % del Ibex35 es Telefónica y en nuestra opinión está muy alta.

9º) Observado los gráficos del Dax alemán, del S&P 500 americano y del Ibex35 vemos que los casi perfectos dobles techos de los dos primeros están más que confirmados y lo normal sería que la caida llegase como mínimo a la base del movimiento: 2.200 en el caso alemán, los 450 en el índice americano y los 3.600 en el Ibex35.
Aunque es verdad que los suelos más fiables están en los 2.000 puntos del Dow Jones, 200 del S&P 500 y de los 2.000 puntos de Ibex25.

DAX






S&P 500






Ibex 35






Resumiendo:

a) El Ibex35 bajará a un minimo de 5.500 puntos.

b) El Ibex35 bajará muy probablemente a los 3.500 puntos.

c) El Ibex bajará a un máximo de 2.000 puntos.

d) Una dinámica bajista extrema llevaría al Ibex35 y al Dow Jones a los 1.000/800 puntos. Suelo del selectivo índice americano de hace 30 años.

No estar cerrado a ningún escenario bajista, por lejano que parezca en estos momentos, es la mejor defensa que puede adoptar el inversor tradicional para preservar su capital.

Saludos y suerte en las inversiones
_

link: ¡El Ibex35 bajará muy probablemente a los 3.500 puntos!, Foxinver, Foros, Bolsa, Mercados financieros, Mercado continuo


----------



## SNB4President (8 Mar 2009)

Eh, ¡que me dejábais! 

7007 Sopelmar
6898 Hannibal Lecter
6830 chame
6800 Pecata minuta
6770 wsleone
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6501 Tuerto (coincido con @@strom, pero ya lo tiene puesto)
6500 @@strom
6450 Pabajista
6400 SNB4President
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6300 Pepitoria
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
6083 Mulder
6032 Don Pepito
5991 Starkiller
5963 Carolus
5860 TomCat
5800 Bayne
5750 pyn
5650 Sleepwalk
5500 Felipe
5450 Condor
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
5000 twetter
4950 Casiano
4600 comparto-piso
3500 tonuel
-666 Hagen


----------



## Wamba (8 Mar 2009)

Apuntadme con 3600, iba a decir 3500 pero ya se me adelantó tonuel.


----------



## Deudor (8 Mar 2009)

Todos los que ponen más de 6.500 están largos. de 6.500 a 5.000 cortos y el resto para abajo tien un cierto componente humorístico-freaky.


----------



## Stuyvesant (8 Mar 2009)

Me da que lo humorístico freaky se va llevar esta temporada; el IBEX se vera por debajo de 5000 con bastante seguridad. Lo que no sé es que se puede hacer al respecto sin intervenirlo y romper todavía otro soporte más.


----------



## dkd (8 Mar 2009)

Y nos tacharon de agoreros...



> Post original --> Aquí
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...asta-el-infinito-y-mas-alla-4.html#post165033


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Mar 2009)

7007 Sopelmar
6898 Hannibal Lecter
6830 chame
6800 Pecata minuta
6770 wsleone
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6501 Tuerto (coincido con @@strom, pero ya lo tiene puesto)
6500 @@strom
6450 Pabajista
6400 SNB4President
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6300 Pepitoria
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
6083 Mulder
6032 Don Pepito
5991 Starkiller
5963 Carolus
5860 TomCat
5800 Bayne
5750 pyn
5650 Sleepwalk
5500 Felipe
5450 Condor
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
5000 twetter
4950 Casiano
4600 comparto-piso
*3600 Wamba*
3500 tonuel
-666 Hagen

Venga, apuntaos cada uno solito... que no es tan difícil...


----------



## carvil (8 Mar 2009)

7007 Sopelmar
6898 Hannibal Lecter
6830 chame
6800 Pecata minuta
6770 wsleone
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6501 Tuerto (coincido con @@strom, pero ya lo tiene puesto)
6500 @@strom
6450 Pabajista
6400 SNB4President
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6300 Pepitoria
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
6083 Mulder
6032 Don Pepito
*6028 Carvil*
5991 Starkiller
5963 Carolus
5860 TomCat
5800 Bayne
5750 pyn
5650 Sleepwalk
5500 Felipe
5450 Condor
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
5000 twetter
4950 Casiano
4600 comparto-piso
3600 Wamba
3500 tonuel
-666 Hagen

Creo que no me dejo a nadie


----------



## donpepito (8 Mar 2009)

Hola,

Mañana es probable que tengamos rebote, muchos HF han cerrado parte de sus posiciones cortas en:

TELECINCO, CORTOS CERRADOS

IBERDROLA, CORTOS ABIERTOS

GAMESA, CIERRE CORTOS

ACCIONA CIERRE CORTOS

CINTRA, CIERRE CORTOS

IBERDROLA REN, CIERRE CORTOS.


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Mar 2009)

Economía/Empresas.- ACS aumenta un 53,7% las ganancias de su negocio de 'energía verde' en 2008. europapress.es


----------



## donpepito (8 Mar 2009)

ACS va para abajo... tiene muchas acc prestadas a día de hoy unas 24 Millones, y el viernes se prestaron +832.000 nuevas.


----------



## Dazis (8 Mar 2009)

7007 Sopelmar
6898 Hannibal Lecter
6830 chame
6800 Pecata minuta
6770 wsleone
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6501 Tuerto (coincido con @@strom, pero ya lo tiene puesto)
6500 @@strom
6450 Pabajista
6400 SNB4President
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6300 Pepitoria
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
6083 Mulder
6032 Don Pepito
6028 Carvil
5991 Starkiller
5963 Carolus
5860 TomCat
5800 Bayne
5750 pyn
5650 Sleepwalk
5500 Felipe
5450 Condor
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
5000 twetter
4950 Casiano
4600 comparto-piso
*4444 Dazis*
3600 Wamba
3500 tonuel
-666 Hagen


----------



## SNB4President (8 Mar 2009)

Medio Oriente: 

Emiratos Árabes Unidos: -0,25%
Qatar: +2,64%
Oman: -1,58%
Jordania: +0,20%
Arabia Saudí: -2,46%
Bahrain: -0,74%
Israel: -0,38%
Kuwait: -0,17%
Egipto: -0,16%


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Mar 2009)

SNB4President dijo:


> Medio Oriente:
> 
> Emiratos Árabes Unidos: -0,25%
> Qatar: +2,64%
> ...




pues igual es un rebote de un 2-3% semanal y listo..


----------



## El_Presi (8 Mar 2009)

UPDATE: Stocks Could Skyrocket After March 12th - Tomorrows Playbook - CNBC.com

Stock Market Insider: The Week Ahead - Watching Washington, Fearing Financials - Market Insider with Patti Domm - CNBC.com


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Mar 2009)

El_Presi dijo:


> UPDATE: Stocks Could Skyrocket After March 12th - Tomorrows Playbook - CNBC.com
> 
> Stock Market Insider: The Week Ahead - Watching Washington, Fearing Financials - Market Insider with Patti Domm - CNBC.com



presi, la bolsa descuenta con tiempo....

si el 12 la bolsa rebota un 30% apaga y me voy al banco


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Mar 2009)

bueno, he mirado graficamente el ibex.... tenemos 2 suelos rebotones en 5700 mas o menos...

y si nos fijamos en los del SAN y BBVA, tambien tiene esos rebotes... pero ahora estamos por debajo de ellos, por lo que el precio objetivo ahora mismo es 2 euros para ambos


es mi opinion, y tampoco tiene que ser para este año... 2-2,10 o asi


----------



## pyn (8 Mar 2009)

Si tuviese que aportar por un valor esta semana seria GAM, creo que va a pegar un rebote bastante grande a lo largo de esta semana.


----------



## bk001 (8 Mar 2009)

7007 Sopelmar
6898 Hannibal Lecter
6830 chame
6800 Pecata minuta
6770 wsleone
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6501 Tuerto (coincido con @@strom, pero ya lo tiene puesto)
6500 @@strom
6450 Pabajista
6400 SNB4President
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6300 Pepitoria
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
6083 Mulder
6032 Don Pepito
6028 Carvil
5991 Starkiller
5963 Carolus
5860 TomCat
5800 Bayne
5750 pyn
5650 Sleepwalk
5500 Felipe
*5600 BK001*
5450 Condor
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
5000 twetter
4950 Casiano
4600 comparto-piso
4444 Dazis
3600 Wamba
3500 tonuel
-666 Hagen


----------



## wsleone (8 Mar 2009)

BK001 que te has colao de posición 

7007 Sopelmar
6898 Hannibal Lecter
6830 chame
6800 Pecata minuta
6770 wsleone
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6501 Tuerto (coincido con @@strom, pero ya lo tiene puesto)
6500 @@strom
6450 Pabajista
6400 SNB4President
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6300 Pepitoria
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
6083 Mulder
6032 Don Pepito
6028 Carvil
5991 Starkiller
5963 Carolus
5860 TomCat
5800 Bayne
5750 pyn
5650 Sleepwalk
5600 BK001
5500 Felipe
5450 Condor
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
5000 twetter
4950 Casiano
4600 comparto-piso
4444 Dazis
3600 Wamba
3500 tonuel
-666 Hagen


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Mañana es probable que tengamos rebote, muchos HF han cerrado parte de sus posiciones cortas en:
> 
> ...




¿De donde sacas esos datos? ¿Se pueden ver con visual chart o con prorealtime?

Otra duda que tengo es la forma de operar de los HF grandes, con posiciones bajistas del 1% o mas de un valor como lo tiran (Es decir si van vendiendo las acciones poco a poco,dejan levantar el valor,lo vuelven a tirar...


----------



## donpepito (8 Mar 2009)

En la web de bolsa de Madrid, te registras y tienes acceso a las posiciones cortas de la jornada... no quiero dar a entender que mañana hay rebote... solo que he comprobado que han cerrado posiciones en algunas cotizadas, puntualmente ... de cara a un posible rebote.

Pero el número de prestadas, sigue siendo desproporcional, como puedes ver.

Es posible que vayan cerrando posiciones durante los prox días... de golpe es imposible localizar 123m por ejemplo de acc que tiene REPSOL prestadas. XD

Lo que está claro es que con todas las acc prestadas que hay ahora en el mercado, es imposible una recuperación inmediata de las bolsas, puede ocurrir en algún valor muy determinado, como algunos sugieren con ENDESA.

Pero.... es más fácil tumbar ENDESA a menos de 20,00€ para salir antes del dividendo que continuar subiendo el valor, si lo observas... estos días han jugado con las pobres gacelas, muchos han comprado al ver que subian un 4% intradía, para luego llevarla al rojo en la misma sesión.


----------



## donpepito (8 Mar 2009)

A mi parecer... los sistemas informaticos customizados que utilizan, permiten enviar xxx de ordenes de compra y venta en nanosegundos.

Cuando el ibex está en plena volatilidad, aprovechan para soltar a veces hasta millones en segundos, por ej en SAN.

Si has visto las ventas de SAN, los 5 HF sueltan hasta 80M al día, hay un par de ellos, que suelen comprar y vender (HASTA 14M) la misma proporción y al final se quedan en 0.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Mar 2009)

Gracias
Tratare de entender y aprender el modus operandi de los que parten el bacalao,mas que nada para no ir en contra del viento que sople esta gente.
Mañana como esto siga para abajo no creo que se levante nunca.


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Mar 2009)

japon








recordemos que el minimo es 7108 de hace unos dias....

ahora esta en 7127 (edito 7115) bajando desde 7240.... y aqui estoy solo... viendo un grafico bonito bonito.... rebotin mañana? no sé



BNYBS, lo dejo a 7 puntillos del minimo... ZZZZZZ





no hay nadie?


----------



## sopelmar (9 Mar 2009)

mande!
estos japos ¿paran al mediodia para comer un pincho? ¿ a pasado algo de 11 a 12 ? ¿ cerrao la cotizacion del indice?
¿porque a estado plana durante mas de una hora, es normal eso ?
marcho al curro , vendre lo mas rapido posible haber si llego antes de que abra la bolsa de NY y puedo apuntarme al rebote , paso de poner stops


----------



## Samzer (9 Mar 2009)

Vuelta al cierre de... octubre de 1982: el Nikkei baja un 1,2% - 9/03/09 - elEconomista.es

Comienza la semana: los más optimistas confían en un rebote, pero es difícil que tenga continuidad - 8/03/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## chameleon (9 Mar 2009)

ojo
que han dicho que va a prohibir cortos la cnmv!!

creo que es un error


----------



## Starkiller (9 Mar 2009)

Pues viendo como esta el patio, veo más toñazo que otra cosa...


----------



## Stuyvesant (9 Mar 2009)

Alos guenos días. Lo que nos vamos reír.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Mar 2009)

buenos dias...yo tambien he oido que los van a prohibir.....que repercusion puede tener algo asi,prohibiran abrir nuevos o cerraran los que ya estan abiertos.....?
esto se va a poner emocionante


----------



## chameleon (9 Mar 2009)

y que van a hacer con las empresas que cotizan en nyse?
no entiendo


----------



## Burbujeador (9 Mar 2009)

7007 Sopelmar
6898 Hannibal Lecter
6830 chame
6800 Pecata minuta
6770 wsleone
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6501 Tuerto (coincido con @@strom, pero ya lo tiene puesto)
6500 @@strom
6450 Pabajista
6400 SNB4President
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6300 Pepitoria
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
6083 Mulder
6032 Don Pepito
6028 Carvil
5991 Starkiller
5963 Carolus
5860 TomCat
5800 Bayne
5750 pyn
5650 Sleepwalk
5600 BK001
5500 Felipe
5450 Condor
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
5000 twetter
4950 Casiano
4600 comparto-piso
4444 Dazis
3600 Wamba
3500 tonue
*1700 Burbujeador*
-666 Hagen


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

Largo en el Stoxx, 1810..... No sea que me ponga corto y me lo pohiban...jejejej


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

Donpepito,

En Bolsa de Madrid no encuentro donde registrarme, para ver las posiciones cortas.

Puedes orientarme un poco más.

Un saludo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Mar 2009)

oro y bonos bajando,petroleo arriba
hoy rebotamos....poco..mucho? ya me gustaria saberlo


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy seguimos con el rebote del viernes a última hora pero de forma algo irregular, el arranque no ha sido espectacular y subimos muy poco a poco, no creo que lleguemos muy lejos.

En este momento ya tenemos cerrado el gap del Stoxx y el S&P parece que va a cerrarlo en cualquier momento, parece que los leoncios quieren un día de incertidumbre, es posible que al final si que tengamos un rebote de los buenos pero habrá que esperar a ver que ocurre esta tarde.


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

Pues yo las veo sin registrarme:



> # Calypso Capital Management remite comunicación de posición corta sobre Banco Sabadell.



Creo que Don Pepito se refiere a la web de la CNMV y no a la de la bolsa de Madrid.


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo las veo sin registrarme:
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que Don Pepito se refiere a la web de la CNMV y no a la de la bolsa de Madrid.



En los hechos relevantes aparecen, por lo que decia Donpepito, pensaba que habia una cuenta diaria con las posiciones cortas diarias ¿es esto cierto?

Gracias


----------



## Paisaje (9 Mar 2009)

Uff... planito, planito y rojito: 6.928,10 -8,80 (-0,13%)

Por cierto, nos acercamos al millón y medio de visitas en este hilo, y a por los 30.500 mensajes.

Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Mar 2009)

he dado orden de compra en SAN a 3.98...a ver si llega
si esta no me sale bien ,me mantendre apartado una buena temporada lamiendome las heridas


----------



## Condor (9 Mar 2009)

Menudo rebote se va a dar con ese paracaidas de plomo que lleva


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

Acabo de llegar de ir a correr, joer.... me han saltado el stop 1820... plusvalias....

Pero el mercado esta muy tocadito


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

Aquí tienes el link directo para miembros acreditados: como DP! 

p://www.bolsamadrid.es/comun/boletin/pdfboletin.asp?fecha=20090306&pdf=b08.pdf&id=esp


----------



## crack (9 Mar 2009)

*IBEX 6.857,10 -1,15% *


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

SAN de nuevo a 4,01€ el viernes a 3,98€ es curioso pero las Ag de SAN no actuan...


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

Entro largo en el 1787 del Stoxx.


----------



## Condor (9 Mar 2009)

crack dijo:


> *IBEX 6.857,10 -1,15% *



mein FÜHRER puedo rebotar!!!!!


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

IB RENOV está en su soporte de 2,86€ no hay apenas volumen en el IBEX.


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2009)

Otro dia lateral-alcista... menudo aburrimiento... :o





Saludos


----------



## Starkiller (9 Mar 2009)

Sin duda, Mulder, hemos continuado el rebote de ayer, si....


----------



## Bayne (9 Mar 2009)

Hagen, algo pasa en IBERIA...menudo cohete, no?


----------



## Jose (9 Mar 2009)

*La prohibición no evitará los desplomes, más cortos.*

Popular, Santander y Sabadell: más posiciones cortas 

MADRID, 09 MAR. 

toma de posiciones cortas sobre los principales bancos españoles:

*Egerton Capital Limited Partnership* comunica posición corta en *Banco Popular* (0,1886%).

*TT International* comunica posición corta en* Banco Popular *(0,36%). 

*Calypso Capital Management *remite comunicación de posición corta sobre *Banco Sabadell* (0,2821%). 

*Harbinger Capital* comunica posición corta en *Banco Santander* (0,37%). Este es uno de los Hedge Funds más poderosos del mundo.

saludos;


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

El pobre SAN, están vendiendo en vol desde primera hora, como esto siga igual... a 3,95€ hoy.

Además... da la sensación de que están ampliando las posis cortas, al menos en el SAN.


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Mar 2009)

Buenos días 
Quiero sangre
Los cortos a crédito ya se prohibieron en Usa y ya veis lo que ayudó al mercado.
El mercado lleva un yunque en el cuello y no va a ganar medalla en natación aunque le regalen aletas.

No me carga la web del broker.Toi en liquidez.


----------



## Bayne (9 Mar 2009)

No recuerdo qué forero lo dijo no hace mucho, pero desde luego no operar en estos tiempos es la mejor de las inversiones...


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Hagen, algo pasa en IBERIA...menudo cohete, no?



Los sindicatos de pilotos rechazan el convenio.

Pero salvo eso, nada más. Estaba claro que cuando tocase 1,40 saldría alguna noticia. Ojo que como caiga de 1,40 cuidado, que mucho HF pueden estar detras


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ojo
> que han dicho que va a prohibir cortos la cnmv!!
> 
> creo que es un error



están en ello, tb oido en primicia en intereconomia


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

Como ya adelantamos la semana pasada en exclusiva, DON EMILIO ha dicho de aquí no PASAMOS, CORTOS FUERA!

*GOBIERNO Y CNMV ESTUDIAN LA POSIBILIDAD DE LIMITAR LAS VENTAS A CRÉDITO-INTEREC.*

Por este motivo ... hoy van a hundir a muchas cotizadas!


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> bueno, he mirado graficamente el ibex.... tenemos 2 suelos rebotones en 5700 mas o menos...
> 
> y si nos fijamos en los del SAN y BBVA, tambien tiene esos rebotes... pero ahora estamos por debajo de ellos, por lo que el precio objetivo ahora mismo es 2 euros para ambos
> 
> ...



salvo que el 12-M pase lo que dice el presi...


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

ojito Mulder el soporte esta en 1789


----------



## Condor (9 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Como ya adelantamos la semana pasada en exclusiva, DON EMILIO ha dicho de aquí no PASAMOS, CORTOS FUERA!
> 
> *GOBIERNO Y CNMV ESTUDIAN LA POSIBILIDAD DE LIMITAR LAS VENTAS A CRÉDITO-INTEREC.*
> 
> Por este motivo ... hoy van a hundir a muchas cotizadas!



Querré ver eso de verdad: un hombre con el respaldo de un gran banco dominando un mercado. Si es así veremos una lección más de San Martín


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

*SAN 3,99€ 3,95€ en progreso.*


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> ojito Mulder el soporte esta en 1789



Está haciendo un martillo, ahora veremos si lo respeta, tengo el stop puesto algo lejos para que no me lo salten a la primera. Si salta es que me he equivocado, pero creo que el rebote, aunque sea pequeño va en serio.


----------



## carvil (9 Mar 2009)

Dentro del SAN a cuatro chuflos


----------



## Condor (9 Mar 2009)

Adios 6800, algunos menos en la porra


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Mar 2009)

Los banquitos y Repsol se la estan dando buena,creo que vamos al guano segunda fase.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Mar 2009)

Madre mia,dentro del SAN a 3.98 ya tenia unas poquitas a 4,20 ahora voy bien cargado de guano.....que dios me acoja en su seno


----------



## Starkiller (9 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> Madre mia,dentro del SAN a 3.98 ya tenia unas poquitas a 4,20 ahora voy bien cargado de guano.....que dios me acoja en su seno



Eso es valor, y no la carga de la brigada ligera...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Mar 2009)

los rebotes no existen...solo existe guano
los rebotes no existen..solo existe guano

voy a repetirmelo 100 veces al dia..a ver si me entra en la mollera de una vez


----------



## Tuerto (9 Mar 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Adios 6800, algunos menos en la porra



Los valores de la porra son al cierre diario, dudo de un rebote intradia sólo por que el IBEX llegue a un valor concreto.

A pesar de ello, si, creo lo de algunos menos en la porra.

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

Objetivo cumplido...* san a 3,95 eur* Y son las 10:18 con 25M de acc vendidas... hoy será un día memorable!


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Mar 2009)

Perdido soporte 6850

Abierto corto sobre Ibex put 7500 spot 6811

saludos


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

Pues no ha podido ser, al final me ha saltado el stop. Seguiremos intentándolo en otra ocasión.


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

abiertos cortos stoxx 1777

para el guano


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2009)

-2,50% y son las 10:20, esta bajada es de pobres... :o





Saludos


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

La bajada esta siendo sin volumen, se masca el rebotillo, pero no se puede ir contra la tendencia


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

*CNMV desmiente que vaya a endurecer normativa sobre posiciones cortas.

*

Un portavoz del supervisor ha comentado que no hay nada nuevo respecto a lo que se publicó en septiembre.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Mar 2009)

Hasta yo que soy comprador compulsivo se que comprar ahora por barato que parezca va a ser caro mañana,de momento espero acontecimientos hasta las 3 para decantarme si entro o meto cortos.


----------



## Dolmen (9 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hasta yo que soy comprador compulsivo se que comprar ahora por barato que parezca va a ser caro mañana,de momento espero acontecimientos hasta las 3 para decantarme si entro o meto cortos.



No sé; yo no sé si es momento de empezar a comprar (compras graduales), pero no valores españoles.


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

CAF está entre los finalistas del contrato de suministro de 200 vagones para la red del Reino Unido, de 300 millones de libras de cuantía. La adjudicación de este contrato se conocerá en el próximo mes de abril.



El resto de finalistas son Bombardier, Hyundai Rotem, Cnisese Souerced Raliway Equiptment.


----------



## wsleone (9 Mar 2009)

*IMPORTANTE*

Debido al cambio de hora en USA, durante 3 semanas (creo que ha dicho así en bolsamania, si puedo lo confirmo) las bolsas USA abrirán a las 14:30 horas y cerrarán a las 21:30 horas (en definitiva, una hora antes)


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Mar 2009)

yo estoy dentro de CAF!! por cierto que esta mañana ha muerto un currela alli...


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> abiertos cortos stoxx 1777
> 
> para el guano




Creo que alrededor del 1754 es cuando llegará el rebote fuerte.


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

Si, porque ayer mi iphone USA, me cambio la hora el solito el muy .....


----------



## chameleon (9 Mar 2009)

este boletín es interesante
para el que se quiera entretener

http://www.elmundobursatil.es/images/BOLETIN/2009/30/Boletin30.pdf


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que alrededor del 1754 es cuando llegará el rebote fuerte.



Yo no le veo muchos soportes, la voladura controlada continua


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

*zona euro: Confianza del inversor sentix de febrero, -42.7. Previsión: -38.0.*


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Mar 2009)

OHL -4,56%, esta es la unica que me da alegrias ya la saco casi un euro por accion...menos mal que de vez en cuando acierto algo


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Mar 2009)

antes "han dicho por la tele" que el SP va a 500


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

estoy fuera, comisiones y un poco mas


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

OHL, tienes que controlar, porque te la suben y bajan en intradía.

Pero está claro que se va a 5,00€


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> OHL -4,56%, esta es la unica que me da alegrias ya la saco casi un euro por accion...menos mal que de vez en cuando acierto algo



Los leoncios insiders están acumulando en este valor, vamos que están aumentando autocartera y cada vez compran más cantidad.


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

Yo veo interes particular en tirar esa cot, no compraría ni loco, el propietario ha prestado +8 a una empresa... para qué? en la cnmv puedes verlo.... desde entonces solo baja.

Sospechoso----presuntamente.

El 90% es cortos.


----------



## España1 (9 Mar 2009)

*Cago en la bolsa...*

Joder con la Bolsa, ni un respiro, ni un triste rebote técnico...

Que desastre, me tienen pillado con el Santander a 4,51... Del resto ya salí hace tiempo

:


----------



## cibex (9 Mar 2009)

Que bonita publicidad la de invertia. nunca hubiera pensado que llegariamos a esto.


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

Volvemos a subir, creo que no debería haber puesto stop antes, porque veo demasiadas razones para subir hoy y muy pocas para bajar. Esto no quiere decir que hoy se acabe subiendo, simplemente mi análisis lo dice y lo dice con fuerza.

El cambio de horario USA va a trastocar un poco la sesión.


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Mar 2009)

Me voy a entrenar
Hoy toca saco imaginando que es Botín
Venganza por las gacelas que compraron en la emisión y que hoy se tiran de los pelos.
Se aceptan peticiones para próximos días.
Warren en directo en CNBC.Dice que la economía se despeña.
A ver si a la vuelta tengo plusvalías.
Saludos y hasta mañana


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

Es lo que tienen los STOPs que nos acordamos de ellos cuando nos echa el mercado, pero no cuando nos salvan....

Yo todavia sigo mosqueado cuando me echo la semana pasada


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Es lo que tienen los STOPs que nos acordamos de ellos cuando nos echa el mercado, pero no cuando nos salvan....
> 
> Yo todavia sigo mosqueado cuando me echo la semana pasada



Hay demasiados barridos de stops todos los días y lo único que compensa es poner el stop algo lejos, da mucha rabia que te lo salten cuando sabes cual es la dirección correcta en la que va el mercado, aunque te ayudan a ser disciplinado con las entradas y creo que hoy no lo he sido.


----------



## Peter Petrelli (9 Mar 2009)

*Santander*

Buenas,

He caído, soy un infiel.....

Dentro de San a 3.97....


Tonuel, reza por mi alma, te lo ruego


----------



## Rocket (9 Mar 2009)

Yo ya empiezo a creerme eso de Santander a 3 euros... :


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2009)

Peter Petrelli dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> He caído, soy un infiel.....
> 
> ...





Ya estoy rezando... cuando llegue a 2 euros igual me meto yo... 




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Mar 2009)

La clave es Telefonica,cuando pierda los 14 euros el Ibex si que va a saber lo que es el guano


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Mar 2009)

BBVA a punto de romper los 4,5


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Mar 2009)

ACS me la pone dura,orden de compra a 28 justos


----------



## guille (9 Mar 2009)

*Descargar datos históricos*

Buenas, aunque no escribo en este hilo, lo léo casi cada día (no tengo ni un € en bolsa).

Una preguntita: ¿Donde podría encontrar valores historicos del Ibex, (me interesa a nivel de variación intradía)?


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Mar 2009)

Rocket dijo:


> Yo ya empiezo a creerme eso de Santander a 3 euros... :



3?? eso era antes... si pierde 3,60 aprox.... yo veo los 2-2,10


----------



## Tuerto (9 Mar 2009)

Noticia relacionada con nuestra PORRA:

SafeHaven: Por sentimiento contrario, es hora de comprar

09/03/2009 - 11:03 - Con la que está cayendo en el mercado (ahora mismo el Ibex pierde más de un 2% y marca nuevos mínimos desde noviembre de 2003), puede parecer ridículo hablar de un fuerte rally alcista en el mercado. El selectivo español se deja en lo que va de año más de un 25%, mientras los dos grandes bancos, Santander y BBVA, pierden más de un 40%.

Pero la realidad del mercado es que toda acción tiene una reacción, y pese a la fortaleza actual de la tendencia bajista principal, muchos operadores esperan un fuerte rally alcista, aunque sólo sea para volver a caer con más fuerza a medio plazo. Resumimos a continuación varias opiniones de colaboradores habituales de SafeHaven.

Guy Lerner, analista independiente, afirma que, por primera vez en los últimos tres meses, existen señales que anticipan un rally alcista sostenible en el mercado. No obstante, Lerner considera que esta subida se producirá siempre dentro de un mercado bajista y que “no hemos visto el suelo del mercado”, que tardará meses en producirse.

Mike Burk, en su informe Technical Market Report, afirma que todos los grandes mercados bajistas de la historia han acelerado las pérdidas en sus últimas etapas, por lo que “tal vez estemos cerca del final”. En su opinión, el mercado está “tan sobrevendido como en 1932”, por lo que un rally alcista puede producirse en cualquier momento, aunque la tendencia bajista principal se mantendrá vigente.

Adam Hamilton, de la firma Zeal Speculation & Investment, recuerda la situación que se vivía en los mercados en 2003, cuando todo el mundo era muy negativo y el sentimiento de mercado era extremadamente pesimista. “Todo apuntaba a una catástrofe a final de 2002 y principios de 2003, pero resultó la mejor época para comprar acciones y aprovechar el siguiente mercado alcista”.

En opinión de Hamilton, “cuando peor parece que están las cosas, es el momento de afinar nuestro olfato y comprar. Todos los ingredientes están a punto para un gran rally alcista”.

En este sentido se expresa también Capital Bolsa, cuyos analistas afirman lo siguiente: “La liquidez que existe actualmente en el mercado es histórica. Se han alcanzado niveles nunca antes vistos y gran parte de esa liquidez entrará en los mercados de renta variable de forma precipitada, lo que provocará un rally alcista histórico”.

No nos olvidamos del Índice bancario KBW estadounidense, que hace unas semanas nos recomendaba observar de cerca Marty Chenard. Este índice tocó la semana pasada nuevos mínimos al cerrar en 18 puntos y, de momento, parece que no ha tocado suelo.

Técnicamente, los niveles a superar por los índices para comenzar a pensar en un rally son los siguientes: 7.621 del IBEX35, 1.962 del futuro del Euro Stoxx50, 3.825 del futuro del Xetra alemán y, sobre todo, los 735 puntos del S&P500.

César Pérez-Obanos 

El problema, como siempre, es acertar en que nivel se dará el rebote...


----------



## Starkiller (9 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> antes "han dicho por la tele" que el SP va a 500



Lo que hace unos meses era una coña madmaxista... el S&P 500 a 500...


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 3?? eso era antes... si pierde 3,60 aprox.... yo veo los 2-2,10




Vamos revisando las predicciones eh hamijo...? 


joder... con la próxima revisión fijo que me entra diarrea... :












Saludos


----------



## SNB4President (9 Mar 2009)

Ya lo dice la frase... "los antiguos madmaxistas son los nuevos nuncabajistas"... y viceversa. El tiempo lo cambia todo, ¿verdad?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Mar 2009)

Tefonica cede,abrochense el cinturon que descendemos


----------



## otropepito (9 Mar 2009)

La agencia BIN MA, que creo que es Inversis, me parece que se está pasando de rosca vendiendo IBER. RENOVABLES. Acordaos de nuestro afamado analista JuanLuí. Si Juanluí vende es que mañana IBR será un chicharraco de los buenos.


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

Hay poca negociacion en IBR REN, aparte de los cortos... BSN está ocupado en mantener a su grupo.


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

Creo que hasta que abran los gringos ya podemos dar la sesión por zombi.

Sigo pensando que el Stoxx podría hacer un rally hasta 1754 y ahí rebotar.


----------



## dabuti (9 Mar 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Lo que hace unos meses era una coña madmaxista... el S&P 500 a 500...



Lo van a tener que llamar S&P EX-500


----------



## rosonero (9 Mar 2009)

Repsol y Telefonica acariciando sus mínimos de hoy, gggggrrrrrrrrrrrrr (como gruñiría Homer Simpson pensando en comida) 

Edito: Y Santander


----------



## chameleon (9 Mar 2009)

mirad a REP
parece un chicharro de tres al cuartno, ¿cómo puede bajar 1 eur de un día para otro?

me sorprende, me tiembla el dedo para comprar...


----------



## bk001 (9 Mar 2009)

ibex a 6.726,30 a día 09-marzo 2009 12:05

y bajando. 

se suponía que los mas madmaxistas de los apocalípticos preveían 6500 a 31 de diciembre de 2009, no?




pd: no tengo na en bolsa, pero varias personas de mi entorno si, les dije en octubre que sacaran todo. No me hicieron ni puto caso, pobrecitos


----------



## Sargento Highway (9 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> La clave es Telefonica,cuando pierda los 14 euros el Ibex si que va a saber lo que es el guano




<table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">*BTEC.MC*</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1"><small>TELEFONICA</small></td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="center">*13.98* <nobr><small></small></nobr></td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="center">




0.33 (2.31%)</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right">11,665,430</td></tr></tbody></table>

antes lo dices...


----------



## rosonero (9 Mar 2009)

Telefonica, Santander y Repsol , de la mano bajando al guano 

Que bonito pareado!!


----------



## otropepito (9 Mar 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Repsol y Telefonica acariciando sus mínimos de hoy, gggggrrrrrrrrrrrrr (como gruñiría Homer Simpson pensando en comida)
> 
> Edito: Y Santander



Expansion sugiere que Telefónica podría ser pasto de los buitres. Ya sólo publicando esta noticia (que no es una noticia, sólo un rumor) está causando estragos en la confianza.

Telefónica podría ser el próximo objetivo de los hedge funds - Expansión.com


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

TELEFONICA, tiene millones de acc prestadas, siempre aprovechan cuando el ibex está en la cuerda floja.


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2009)

Ibex -2,80% ... nada nuevo bajo el sol... :


----------



## rosonero (9 Mar 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Telefonica, Santander y Repsol , de la mano bajando al guano
> 
> Que bonito pareado!!



Bajando así no hay quien pueda promediar. :


----------



## maquiabelo (9 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Volvemos a subir, creo que no debería haber puesto stop antes, porque veo demasiadas razones para subir hoy y muy pocas para bajar. Esto no quiere decir que hoy se acabe subiendo, simplemente mi análisis lo dice y lo dice con fuerza.
> 
> El cambio de horario USA va a trastocar un poco la sesión.



La bolsa va a su bola, pero es que cada día nos despertamos con noticias peores que el anterior :

En Asia. *El índice Nikkei* de la Bolsa de Tokio terminó la sesión de hoy en retroceso del 1,21%, *alcanzando su nivel de cierre más bajo en más de 26 años, tras el anuncio de un déficit corriente de 172.800 millones de yenes en enero en Japón, el primero en 13 años y el más importante jamás registrado *en una economía acostumbrada a producir excedentes corrientes récord.

*En tanto, se conoció hoy que las instituciones financieras de Asia perdieron casi 9,6 billones de dólares*, en 2008, a causa de la crisis económica, una cifra superior al Producto Bruto Interno (PBI) combinado de todas sus naciones excepto Japón. 

Las plazas del Viejo Continente se despertaron con la noticia de que *el banco* de inversiones* islandés Straumur* Burdaras anunció hoy que *la Autoridad de Supervisión Financiera del país tomó el control de sus operaciones y cerró la entidad debido a problemas de liquidez.*

"La Autoridad de Supervisión Financiera Islandesa (IFSA) ha decidido asumir los poderes de la asamblea general de accionistas de Straumur y suspender inmediatamente el consejo de administración en su totalidad", indicó el banco en un comunicado.


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

*Trading TELEFÓNICA: ¿Respetará el último gap alcista?*

MADRID, 09 MAR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- La operadora acaba de rellenar el gap alcista que dejó el día que anunció sus cuentas (el pasado 26 de febrero) en los 14,09 euros y, además, lo hizo con un fuerte volumen de contratación. En teoría dicho hueco debería ser respetado, al menos si creemos que todavía puede reestructurarse al alza para intentar alcanzar cotas más altas, hasta la directriz bajista de corto plazo, en los 15,90 euros.

Anular dicho hueco, es decir, cerrar por debajo de los 14,09 € no implica necesariamente el inicio de un fuerte tramo bajista, en absoluto. Pero sí el hecho de perder fuerza, pues de hacerlo es probable que, cuanto menos, intente volver a los mínimos del pasado mes en los 13,50 euros.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Mar 2009)

telefonica es carne de cortos si o si,esta sobrevalorada y ha subido estas seanas atras en vez de bajar,yo ya me meti corto en Viernes y la sigo para meterme corto fuerte al minuto,a la minima señal de esta tarde al asalto.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Mar 2009)

El principal problema que veo para ponerse en corto en telefonica es que es la preferida del gañan inversoh patrio, valor refugio como dicen por ahi,al minimo sintoma de recuperación compraran como locos,hay que estar muy encima.


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Bajando así no hay quien pueda promediar. :





Puedes promediar las pérdidas... :


----------



## Jose (9 Mar 2009)

Madrid 9 Marzo. 12:05h.

*La CNMV desmiente que vaya a endurecer las posiciones cortas *

La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) acaba de desmentir que vaya a endurecer la normativa actual sobre las posiciones cortas. Estas declaraciones surgen al hilo de las informaciones emitidas por *Radio Intereconomía* en las que afirmaban que la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) y el gobierno estaban estudiando la posibilidad de prohibir temporalmente las ventas a corto con acciones prestadas.

Un portavoz de la CNMV ha confirmado a la agencia *Reuters* que no hay nada nuevo respecto a lo que se publicó en septiembre, cuando el supervisor bursátil se sumó a la iniciativa de otros organismos de vigilar de cerca las operaciones de short selling y anunció que sería obligatorio comunicar este tipo de operaciones cuando superaran el *0,25% del capital social* en diferentes entidades financieras. Por su parte, ni el Ejecutivo ni BME han hecho declaraciones al respecto. 


*El sector bancario británico, tocado y hundido *

Los bancos británicos están recibiendo esta mañana un tremendo varapalo, afectados por las noticias sobre sus negociaciones con el gobierno. *Lloyds* llegó este fin de semana a un acuerdo que supondrá su nacionalización, lo que le lleva a perder un *6% *a esta hora. Pero no es el único. *Barclays* se deja un *9%*, mientras que *HSBC y Royal Bank of Scotland* ceden un *10%*.. De Barclays sabemos que sigue negociando con el Ejecutivo para garantizar sus activos tóxicos. Las noticias surgidas en torno a Lloyds, considerado por los expertos como uno de los bancos más prudentes de la City, han levantado todas las sospechas en torno a Barclays, que podría terminar de la misma manera. Por su parte, HSBC prosigue con la senda bajista iniciada esta madrugada en Hong Kong, donde perdió un 24% -hasta mínimos de 23 años- por los rumores que apuntan a que las pérdidas crediticias de su filial norteamericana podrían ser superiores a lo previsto. 




saludos;


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

TELEFONICA, es el prox objetivo, está claro... además nos va a llevar a los 6000.

*
TOTALES PRESTADAS HASTA LA FECHA 536,111,957

EL VIERNES SE CREARON NUEVAS PRESTADAS:	26,198,615
*


----------



## rosonero (9 Mar 2009)

Visto -3%, ahí!!! con alegría!!!!!!!!


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

Tengo una orden de compra en REPSOL a 11,10€


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

Chameleon,,, que tienes una orden en 11,21€ ???


----------



## chameleon (9 Mar 2009)

xD no

no sé donde va a parar esto, a rep la van a tumbar a 10,5
cuando le hagan la opa se van a cargar a muchos HF que están cortos...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Mar 2009)

La banca española es la más solida

Noticias de Economía - Yahoo! Finanzas

Las cajas han pedido al Gobierno un protocolo de intervención de entidades ( EFE)


----------



## otropepito (9 Mar 2009)

Cada vez leo más rumores acerca de un rally alcista en medio de la tendencia bajista, algo que sin duda servirá para pillar a más gacelas. Me gustaría preguntaros si vosotros también lo habéis leido/oido o si creeis que debería dejar de leer chorradas y dedicarme a trabajar.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TELEFONICA, es el prox objetivo, está claro... además nos va a llevar a los 6000.
> 
> *
> TOTALES PRESTADAS HASTA LA FECHA 536,111,957
> ...



cuanta razón tiene usted

pensaba que era SAN o BBVA y ya ve


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

Está preparando la artilleria para masacrar al SAN...


----------



## rosonero (9 Mar 2009)

Sois una banda de antipatriotas y _negatifos_. Anda aquí os dejo a vuestro líder. Eso sí, a las 14:30 cuando venga mi primo el americano os vais a enterar.  O no?


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NU6tKeHLyJk&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NU6tKeHLyJk&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Condor (9 Mar 2009)

Que nos puede traer tu primo el americano que no tengamos nosotros?


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

Vaya poca liquidez que tiene:

Manuel Soto Serrano, vicepresidente 4º de la entidad, comunica las siguientes operaciones sobre los títulos del Banco Santander:



- Compra de forma indirecta de 20.000 acciones a 4,40 euros por título.

- Compra de forma indirecta de 10.000 acciones a 4,17 euros por título.

- Compra de forma indirecta de 750 acciones a 4,19 euros por título.

- Compra de forma directa de 3.314 acciones a 4,18 euros por título.


----------



## rosonero (9 Mar 2009)

Cuando leo en IG Markets: 

Wall Street 6598----6604------12:46-------------- -36

Esto son los futuros a los que os soléis referir?, quiere decir que la apertura yanqui no pinta bien?

Pd. Para Don Pepito, si tienes tiempo para novatillos, ¿esas compras por parte del mismo Santander a precio más alto, que significan? :


----------



## Condor (9 Mar 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Cuando leo en IG Markets:
> 
> Wall Street 6598----6604------12:46-------------- -36
> 
> ...



Significa que el Santander las quita de las manos!!!!

O el Don aquel luchando contra los cortos, es decir: arando en el mar


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Mar 2009)

Aborto la compra de ACS esto no me gusta un pelo


----------



## otropepito (9 Mar 2009)

Creo que DonPepito quiere decir que el Santander tiene cada vez menos recursos para sostener sus propias acciones. Lo han intentado pero en cada compra se les ve menos pudientes, es decir, al final caerá ¿No es así DonPepito?


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

Lo mismo que hicieron en SUBASTA el viernes... para no comenzar con los 3,98€ que llegamos el viernes.

En el SAN se compra y se vende al momento, las posis cortas necesitan acc en segundos, siempre que vendo, lo hago un centimo por encima y se las llevan.

*ahora mismo hay +868MILLONES DE ACCIONES PRESTADAS.*


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

El SAN no puede aguantar las ventas de los cortos... es absurdo comprar para mantener +de un día,,,, solo es posible con muchos OO .. esperar un rebote intradía para venderlas.

Ahora llevan +48M casí todas ventas... de aquí a las 17:30h llegamos a 100M.


----------



## rosonero (9 Mar 2009)

Gracias por las respuestas, es que estoy haciendo un cursillo acelerado bursario. Ya he finalizado el alta en el broker de Ahorro.com y ahora solo me falta transferir dinero y saltar al ruedo. 

Joer! No he empezado y ya empiezo a notar un gusanillo en el estómago!!

Bueno, a lo mejor es hambre


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

GAMESA & IB RENOVABLES, van camino del infierno... se ha filtrado que OBAMA, ha decidido desviar parte de la inversión para RENEW.... a otras mas urgentes.

De ahí la caída en las cot.


----------



## otropepito (9 Mar 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Significa que el Santander las quita de las manos!!!!
> 
> O el Don aquel luchando contra los cortos, es decir: arando en el mar



Jeje, me ha gustado eso de "arando en el mar". 
Por cierto, hay un libro así:


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

Telefonica, s.a. *13,88 -0,43 -3,00%*


----------



## Starkiller (9 Mar 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas, es que estoy haciendo un cursillo acelerado bursario. Ya he finalizado el alta en el broker de Ahorro.com y ahora solo me falta transferir dinero y saltar al ruedo.
> 
> Joer! No he empezado y ya empiezo a notar un gusanillo en el estómago!!
> 
> Bueno, a lo mejor es hambre



No, tranquilo. El hambre viene después de invertir, estando el mercado como está xD


----------



## Skizored (9 Mar 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas, es que estoy haciendo un cursillo acelerado bursario. Ya he finalizado el alta en el broker de Ahorro.com y ahora solo me falta transferir dinero y saltar al ruedo.
> 
> Joer! No he empezado y ya empiezo a notar un gusanillo en el estómago!!
> 
> Bueno, a lo mejor es hambre



¿Te gusta jugar y perder?
Hoy en dia para ganar en la bolsa o sabes un huevo de mercados o tienes una potra impresionante y lo mas seguro es que palmes mucha pasta, mejor juega a la primitiva o a la quiniela.


----------



## rosonero (9 Mar 2009)

Por ahora mato el gusanillo bursario en un juego de simulación, pero quería estar preparado para el día del gran rebote y ahora ya estoy listo. 
Pienso solo dedicar una parte de mis ahorros que ahora se van moviendo por depósitos de bancos online que cada día dan menos rentabilidad (y que cualquier día se van al garete) .

Gracias de todas maneras por los avisos, los tengo muy en cuenta.


----------



## otropepito (9 Mar 2009)

¿Alguien puede explicar la gráfica del SAN hoy? Desde las 11:00 de la mañana tiene el encefalograma plano. La tienen atada a 3,97. ¿Será la mano fuerte de Tonuel?


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

maquiabelo dijo:


> La bolsa va a su bola, pero es que cada día nos despertamos con noticias peores que el anterior :
> 
> En Asia. *El índice Nikkei* de la Bolsa de Tokio terminó la sesión de hoy en retroceso del 1,21%, *alcanzando su nivel de cierre más bajo en más de 26 años, tras el anuncio de un déficit corriente de 172.800 millones de yenes en enero en Japón, el primero en 13 años y el más importante jamás registrado *en una economía acostumbrada a producir excedentes corrientes récord.
> 
> ...



La mayoría de esas noticias no son suficientes para llevar a los índices abajo, son muy lights, sobre todo las de Islandia, como si a alguien le importara lo que pasa con un país ya quebrado y cuya quiebra ya se descontó en su día.

Tal vez el día que salgan de la quiebra la bolsa lo celebre, pero mientras tanto el único interesado en el ellos es el FMI o el BM.


----------



## rosonero (9 Mar 2009)

Telefónica acaba de rebotar en su mínimo de 13.87


----------



## yours3lf (9 Mar 2009)

Hola...una pregunta de novato...

estoy viendo que se pueden comprar "derechos" de la española de zinc.

eso que significa? tienen una fecha.
No son acciones normales de compra-venta?

Esque lleva todo el día oscilando entre 1 centimo y 2 centimos...

por favor, que alguien me ilumine..

gracias


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

veremos que hacen los HF con el 670 del SP.


----------



## Condor (9 Mar 2009)

Me parece a mi que los americanos nos van a dar la fuerza necesaria para traspasar esos 6700; y otros de la porra eliminados.


----------



## crack (9 Mar 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Me parece a mi que los americanos nos van a dar la fuerza necesaria para traspasar esos 6700; y otros de la porra eliminados.



Ya veo en las posis el 6690


----------



## Riviera (9 Mar 2009)

La puntualidad no es uno de mis fuertes 

7007 Sopelmar
6898 Hannibal Lecter
6830 chame
6800 Pecata minuta
6770 wsleone
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6600 Riviera
6501 Tuerto (coincido con @@strom, pero ya lo tiene puesto)
6500 @@strom
6450 Pabajista
6400 SNB4President
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6300 Pepitoria
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
6083 Mulder
6032 Don Pepito
6028 Carvil
5991 Starkiller
5963 Carolus
5860 TomCat
5800 Bayne
5750 pyn
5650 Sleepwalk
5600 BK001
5500 Felipe
5450 Condor
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
5000 twetter
4950 Casiano
4600 comparto-piso
4444 Dazis
3600 Wamba
3500 tonue
1700 Burbujeador


----------



## Rocket (9 Mar 2009)

A 9 puntos de perder los 6.700... :


----------



## Neumann (9 Mar 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede explicar la gráfica del SAN hoy? Desde las 11:00 de la mañana tiene el encefalograma plano. La tienen atada a 3,97. ¿Será la mano fuerte de Tonuel?



Buena Observación también yo me he preguntado lo mismo,..... algo no cuadra. :


----------



## felipe (9 Mar 2009)

Bueno es hora de ir cerrando la porra no? que ya hay algunos que la han perdido, esto va muy rápido, si seguimos al ritmo de hoy solo van a tener posibilidades de ganar los madmaxistas...

7007 Sopelmar
6898 Hannibal Lecter
6830 chame
6800 Pecata minuta
6770 wsleone
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6600 Riviera
6501 Tuerto (coincido con @@strom, pero ya lo tiene puesto)
6500 @@strom
6450 Pabajista
6400 SNB4President
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6300 Pepitoria
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
6083 Mulder
6032 Don Pepito
6028 Carvil
5991 Starkiller
5963 Carolus
5860 TomCat
5800 Bayne
5750 pyn
5650 Sleepwalk
5600 BK001
5500 Felipe
5450 Condor
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
5000 twetter
4950 Casiano
4600 comparto-piso
4444 Dazis
3600 Wamba
3500 tonue
1700 Burbujeador


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Mar 2009)

Buenas , ya me he puesto al día en el hilo...

He vuelto a calcular el Ibex, y me da bajada hasta el 5825, lástima de porra... se puede volver a jugar...? 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> La puntualidad no es uno de mis fuertes




ya lo veo ya... y de paso me acortas el nombre... :


7007 Sopelmar
6898 Hannibal Lecter
6830 chame
6800 Pecata minuta
6770 wsleone
6780 festival del humor
6666 Jucari
6600 Riviera
6501 Tuerto
6500 @@strom
6450 Pabajista
6400 SNB4President
6350 las cosas a su cauce
6300 Pepitoria
6200 luisfer el iluminado
6100 javi_el_zorro
6090,10 Azkunapirate
6083 Mulder
6032 Don Pepito
6028 Carvil
5991 Starkiller
5963 Carolus
5860 TomCat
5800 Bayne
5750 pyn
5650 Sleepwalk
5600 BK001
5500 Felipe
5450 Condor
5280 Wbuffete
5100 Chollero
5000 twetter
4950 Casiano
4600 comparto-piso
4444 Dazis
3600 Wamba
3500 tonuel
1700 Burbujeador



Por cierto... lo del SAN de hoy ya os lo contaré otro dia..., cuando venga a restregaros las plusvalias... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

DJ USA

6,566.72
*-60.22 (-0.91%)*
Real-time: 9:30AM EDT Open: 6,625.74


----------



## rosonero (9 Mar 2009)

*Originalmente Escrito por otropepito Ver Mensaje*


> ¿Alguien puede explicar la gráfica del SAN hoy? Desde las 11:00 de la mañana tiene el encefalograma plano. La tienen atada a 3,97. ¿Será la mano fuerte de Tonuel?






Neumann dijo:


> Buena Observación también yo me he preguntado lo mismo,..... algo no cuadra. :



Lo mismo para Iberia desde las 10:30 entre 1.65-1.67. 
A lo mejor no tiene explicación, en sí lo normal es que la cotización sea más o menos regular, y no las montañas rusas de los últimos tiempos.


----------



## yours3lf (9 Mar 2009)

yours3lf dijo:


> Hola...una pregunta de novato...
> 
> estoy viendo que se pueden comprar "derechos" de la española de zinc.
> 
> ...



nadie me puede explicar? :o


----------



## Condor (9 Mar 2009)

yours3lf dijo:


> nadie me puede explicar? :o



Aquí nada tiene explicación, sólo tendencias.


----------



## Nicky Santoro (9 Mar 2009)

yours3lf dijo:


> nadie me puede explicar? :o



Fijate en el volumen que se esta moviendo, ahí esta la clave.

Hace una hora se habían movido en total 500.000 de participaciones de esos derechos, si tenemos en cuenta que su precio ha oscilado entre 0.01 euros y 0.02 euros, tu mismo podrás hacer el calculo del dinero que ha habido hoy mercadeando con dichos derechos.

La suscripción de esos derechos finaliza el próximo lunes, de tal forma que si compras a 0.01 centimos una cantidad X, te puedes encontrar que ante el bajo volumen que se esta moviendo no te los puedas quitar de encima y te los comas con patatas.

PD: No son acciones, son derechos de suscripción de acciones.


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

abiertos largos en el stoxx 1785


----------



## otropepito (9 Mar 2009)

yours3lf dijo:


> nadie me puede explicar? :o




Venga, yo me mojo: 
Cuando una empresa va a sacar los muebles del abuelo a bolsa (más capital), puede emitir y regalar entre sus accionistas los derechos a compra de acciones a un precio determinado. Éstos son unos papelitos que dan un derecho a comprar y al igual que una acción, los derechos de compra sobre acciones cotizan del mismo modo que si fueran las propias acciones. Eso sí, los derechos a compra tienen una limitación en tiempo, dentro del cual, o compras las acciones, es decir ejerces el derecho a compra, o vendes los derechos.

Para especular con derechos a compra hay que conocer bien el calendario y la información entre bambalinas de la empresa que los emite. Si preguntas eso es que no eres accionista de la "Española del Zinc". Si quieres invertir en dicha empresa, pues compra sus acciones y punto.

Espero no haber liado mucho la perdiz, tu pregunta tiene una respuesta más larga pero a lo mejor ésto te vale.


----------



## yours3lf (9 Mar 2009)

gracias


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Mar 2009)

Entro corto en el S&P, 687...

Saludos...

PD: Un gatito menos...


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

Si subimos la siguiente resitencia esta en 695 del SP.

Pero todavia nos queda mucho que luchar....

Por cierto el IBEX esta muy tocadito...... le toca pasar los que paso el DAX hace unas semanas


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

No veo rebote de momento... el ibex está apalancado en -2,40 & -3,00 %


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

Venga que nos vamos para arriba....!!!!!


----------



## otropepito (9 Mar 2009)

yours3lf dijo:


> gracias



Si en realidad ya eras accionista y te han regalado los derechos, date prisa en vender los derechos o en ejercer el derecho para comprar las acciones. ¿Qué hacer? yo compraría las acciones porque esa empresa ha tenido muy buen comportamiento en el panorama actual. 

Si no eras accionista y se te ha ocurrido lo de comprar los derechos porque sólo tienes 2 céntimos en el bolsillo que no te dan ni para una acción de jazztel, ni se te ocurra meterte en berenjenales que al final se te pasa la fecha y te metes lo derechos por el culo.:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Mar 2009)

Yo me espero,llevo muchas cagadas desde Febrero y si no lo veo claro paso,que ya dilapide bastante...
Inditex,Gamesa y Repsol pueden subir bastante bien para el que se quiera meter.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Mar 2009)

Tonuel te metista en SAN ???
Como te callas...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Mar 2009)

SANTANDERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR 

vamos bonito,a volar,a volaaaaaar


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Aun falta un poco para que llegue el verdadero volumen que nos hará rebotar hoy, pero ya se ve que las intenciones son las de subir esta tarde. Ya les dije que veía muchas razones para el rebote y pocas para seguir bajando.


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

subo el stop a 1800, que hay que asegurar....


----------



## Starkiller (9 Mar 2009)

Yo lo que flipo es al ver la porra. Que me considero madmaxsita, terrorbajista, adventista del día final de ohgodohgodohgodweallgoingtodie...

...y luego resulta que estoy en el medio. Hay que joderse, ofendéis mi espíritu de radical.


----------



## rosonero (9 Mar 2009)

Parece que vuelve a darse la vuelta -2.15


----------



## Condor (9 Mar 2009)

Jua jua jua, mientras esto sea un rebote no me quedará más remedio que reirme de él.


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

Entro largo en 1799 del Stoxx.


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Mar 2009)

HCH en SP?


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

Pongo el stop protege-comisión porque parece costarle mucho la subida.


----------



## Condor (9 Mar 2009)

Ya te digo que si le cuesta. Ahora, decepciones aparte, a por los 6700


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

Saltó el stop +2 puntos


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> HCH en SP?



minipunto para el equipo rojo!


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

La subida si aparece vendran con los mercador europeos cerrados....

El volumen esta siendo bajo


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

largo de nuevo en el stoxx 1793.

A ver si es la definitiva


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Ya te digo que si le cuesta. Ahora, decepciones aparte, a por los 6700



Yo estoy bastante convencido de que estos días tendremos un rebote de pequeña envergadura, alrededor de unos 100 puntos en el Stoxx, pero eso no quiere decir que no se extreme la cautela con los largos después de tanto bajar, aun hay muchos bajistas en el mercado.

Aunque creo que por estos días ya hemos tocado fondo, ahora veremos que ocurre.


----------



## felipe (9 Mar 2009)

Supongo que muchos o casi todos habreis leido la noticia de Mapfre, conseguirá cambiar la tendencia o solo será un espejismo?

Mapfre recomprará acciones propias hasta el 5% del capital

Mapfre recomprará acciones propias hasta el 5% del capital - Expansión.com


----------



## Lupo (9 Mar 2009)

El Santa: -5,31--------3,92€
Juas Juas Juas Juas.


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

`puesto stop 1797


----------



## rosonero (9 Mar 2009)

En Cotizalia son gafes de cojones !!! Abre USA se esperan un rato y colocan en titulares: Wall Street se toma un respiro Pues ya puedes empezar a vender porque WS se da la vuelta y deja sin sentido el titular.
Aunque a lo mejor cuando acabe de postear vuelve a tener sentido :


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> La subida si aparece vendran con los mercador europeos cerrados....
> 
> El volumen esta siendo bajo



Recuerda que hoy a las 21:15 cierran los gringos.


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

Oido cocina, lo tenia en cuenta

Gracias


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Mar 2009)

Posible HCHinvertido en el futuro del S&P en 5minutos

Saludos...

Edito: Lo confirmaría superando el 694/5. Objetivo +33puntos


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Posible HCHinvertido en el futuro del S&P en 5minutos
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Edito: Lo confirmaría superando el 694/5. Objetivo +33puntos



Si es la siguiente resistencia, 695


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

Hoy tenemos al VIX bajando y por debajo de 50, un cartucho más para el rebote


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy tenemos al VIX bajando y por debajo de 50, un cartucho más para el rebote



Y el oro bajando... 

Por cierto posible HCHinvertido también en el futuro del Stokk.... Tiene que superar los 1810, objetivo +63 puntos...


----------



## sopelmar (9 Mar 2009)

la divisa esa de puntos a cuanto euros o dolares equivale ¿?
mis apuestas abiertas haya por finales de enero , parece que retoman vuelo aunque igual asumo perdidas y vendo ya para empezar a dormir , porque todos los dias escuchar que nos vamos al abismo y tener los ahorrillos en el ibex como que no


----------



## kokaine (9 Mar 2009)

El VIX de volatilidad lo que tiene que hacer es subir y pasar del 60, Una cifra elevada (en relación a su rango histórico) significa que el mercado está anticipando fuertes movimientos, aunque generalmente sean asociados a las bajadas en este caso creo que seria justo al contrario , anticiparia una fuerte subida.


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Y el oro bajando...
> 
> Por cierto posible HCHinvertido también en el futuro del Stokk.... Tiene que superar los 1810, objetivo +63 puntos...



La resistencia en el futuro del Stoxx está en el 1808 que no ha podido superar antes cuando yo estaba dentro con un largo.

edito: y además es el gap de hoy.


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

kokaine dijo:


> El VIX lo que tiene que hacer es subir y pasar del 60, lo cual seria bueno para el rebote y no el que baje.



¿tu no sabes que es el VIX, verdad?


----------



## kokaine (9 Mar 2009)

Relee el post, que lo he "editado". Quizas el que no lo sepa seas tu.


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

kokaine dijo:


> Relee el post, que lo he "editado". Quizas el que no lo sepa seas tu.



Vale, ahora se entiende mejor lo que quieres decir, pero estamos en una bajada controlada, no es lo mismo que ocurrió el pasado octubre-noviembre cuando el VIX literalmente volaba sobre el 80. De todas formas tampoco creo que sea necesaria una subida tan fuerte para marcar un rebote importante.


----------



## kokaine (9 Mar 2009)

SI apostamos por el Super rebote que nos llevan diciendo ya unos dias muchos analistas, creo que el VIX tendria q hacer algo asi; otra cosa es que ese super rebote no exista.

Ains,, si lo supiera iban a trabajar las maquinas.


----------



## chameleon (9 Mar 2009)

GE sube casi un 6%
eso nos aleja del madmax


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *7007 Sopelmar
> 6898 Hannibal Lecter
> 6830 chame
> 6800 Pecata minuta
> ...



Los 6 primeros, eli-eli-eliminados!!!!! 
Mínimo del día (por ahora) 6700...

Saludos...

Edito: Te he insertado kokaine...


----------



## kokaine (9 Mar 2009)

no se si llego tarde a la porra bursatil, pero si no, me podeis apuntar con un IBEX en 4000.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Mar 2009)

Atención al bajonazo del oro, 25$ en una hora... posible rebote...en 3, 2,..... :

Saludos...


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (9 Mar 2009)

¿como llevamos el rebote?


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

He salido de SAN, venta en 4,00€ entrada en 3,94€


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Mar 2009)

memento_ser dijo:


> ¿como llevamos el rebote?



De PM, en el Stokk ya ha comenzado...

De todas formas, todos tranquilos, que éste no es el de +20%, jeje


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

memento_ser dijo:


> ¿como llevamos el rebote?



El Stoxx ya está en verde, le cuesta horrores subir, pero lo va consiguiendo muy poco a poco. Este rebote le debería llevar al entorno de 1878-1906 durante los próximos días.

También está superando por enésima vez el canal bajista que lleva desde el 10 de febrero.


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

jejjeje........

Es que si no se cae un 4%, nos quedamos los de siempre en el foro charlando...


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> jejjeje........
> 
> Es que si no se cae un 4%, nos quedamos los de siempre en el foro charlando...



Dicen que el dinero es miedoso, pero aquí los más miedosos son los bajistas


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

Kujire donde anda??

Se habra pillado una casa este finde y estara cosiendo ya los visillos???


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

Al final no hemos recuperado en subasta.... SAN a 4,00€ hoy se han visto los 3,92€

IBEX 35 6.817,40 -119,50 *-1,72%*


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

me acaban de echar del stoxx


----------



## Kujire (9 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Kujire donde anda??
> 
> Se habra pillado una casa este finde y estara cosiendo ya los visillos???



estoy por akiiiii

me tienes controlada eh?


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> estoy por akiiiii
> 
> me tienes controlada eh?



Te estas poniendo morada a comer entrantes en cada visita 

Que luego llega el veranito!!!!


----------



## wsleone (9 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Los 6 primeros, eli-eli-eliminados!!!!!
> Mínimo del día (por ahora) 6700...
> 
> Saludos...
> ...





*De eso nada* :

Hay que esperar a que haya un rebote del 20% o más y ver dónde se ha iniciado; todavía puede subir a 7100 y luego bajar a 6770  para pegar ahí el rebotón. Proclamo


----------



## Kujire (9 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Te estas poniendo morada a comer entrantes en cada visita



He hecho una pandilla de burbujistas que nos juntamos para ir a las subastas para cotillear y tal, ... me parto con la gente que hay por aki cada cual tiene su hobby dicen juas!

(no te creas, el tema no está para pastitas ...)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Mar 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> *De eso nada*
> 
> Hay que esperar a que haya un rebote del 20% o más y ver dónde se ha iniciado; todavía puede subir a 7100 y luego bajar a 6770  para pegar ahí el rebotón. Proclamo



Tienes toda la razón, mea culpa... :o y más moral que el alcoyano... 

Saludos... y suerte...


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Mar 2009)

la porra la voy a ganar yo, lo siento


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

Marcado 1790 para entrada en largos del Stoxx, vuelvo a intentarlo, si pasa un tiempo y no se ejecuta paso.


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> la porra la voy a ganar yo, lo siento



O yo que quedo muy cerca


----------



## Starkiller (9 Mar 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> *De eso nada* :
> 
> Hay que esperar a que haya un rebote del 20% o más y ver dónde se ha iniciado; todavía puede subir a 7100 y luego bajar a 6770  para pegar ahí el rebotón. Proclamo



Salvo por el hecho de que es improbable que pegue un rebotón sin marcar mínimos... totalmente cierto xD

PS: Que el Vix este bajo yo lo interpreto como que la tendencia bajista que hay ahora es mas firme. Pero vamos, para gustos...


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

He quitado la orden, no me convence la operación.


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> PS: Que el Vix este bajo yo lo interpreto como que la tendencia bajista que hay ahora es mas firme. Pero vamos, para gustos...



Esa interpretación es un completo error y no porque lo diga yo, sino porque está bastante clara la correlación entre las bajadas del S&P con las subidas del VIX y viceversa:

A 5 días:







A 3 meses:







Aunque no sea una correlación del todo exacta si que lo es lo suficiente como para hacer una previsión.


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

IBR RENOVABLES, ha comenzado su debacle al mas puro estilo MAPFRE, los HF se están posicionando y la tendencia es buscar los 2,00€


----------



## Profetadeladrillo (9 Mar 2009)

¿Tonuel no deberías ponerle el sello a Sacyr?.


Estamos que lo tiramos.


----------



## Kujire (9 Mar 2009)

*Breaking News .... desde la Casa Blanca*

me supongo que lo sabéis ya, pero lo dejo aki para que conste:



> P. Obama levanta la prohibición de investigar con células madre. Obama ha firmado las órdenes ejecutivas levantando la prohibición de la investigación impuesta por Bush por motivos éticos.



Le podéis echar un ojo a las cotizaciones de las empresas "biogen", que se han disparado:


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

Hoy en la subasta de ENDESA, se deduce que mañana quieren tumbar la cot, que cifras más sospechosas para mantener el precio de apertura de mañana.

13.800 unas cuantas posis.


DEMANDA

Volumen Precio
1.969 20,78
100 20,77
15.454 20,76
10.006 20,75
13.800 20,74

OFERTA

Precio Volumen
20,82 13.800
20,86 13.800
20,90 13.800
20,92 12.708
20,95 632


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

IBR si baja de 2,70 en el intradia no tiene paracaidas....

Iberia tienen que bajarla a 1,40


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

por cierto,

El martillo del viernes del stoxx, tras la bajada de hoy no pinta muy bien, y me da que si cierra asi el sp nos vamos para abajo.

Veremos como termina el SP


----------



## Kujire (9 Mar 2009)

Tenemos una situación de empate a los puntos preparaos que he visto a un par de traders de Merrill creo, o lo que quede de ella, que se reincorporan(después de la comidita) y son los de las manos fuertes "compas" de Tonuel: ... ya me entendéis

a todo esto Hagen, cuéntame eso del martillo ... estoy poniendo caras : viendo el gráfico al revés y no veo el famoso "martillo hagen"


----------



## Nico (9 Mar 2009)

Si bien este es un foro de "intradia" quisiera algunas sugerencias para los que hacemos "buy and hold".

A estos precios ya comprar es una alternativa interesante porque lo hacemos para conservar durante meses las acciones sin ocuparnos de las bajas y subas diarias. Con lograr un 20% o 30% al cabo de un año nos dan un premio ! 

Creo que SAN puede ser una opción en estas condiciones, algunos hablan de GAS NATURAL.

Si tuvieran que comprar pensando en vender CUANDO LA BOLSA SE HAYA RECUPERADO (aunque falten muchos meses para ello y no se llegue a los 12000 del Ibex sino apenas a los 9000), qué sugerirían ?

Insisto, empresas que, a medida que se normalice el mercado y aún con una mala situación económica, recuperen parte de sus cotizaciones, pero, dentro de estas, aquellas que tengan el mayor potencial de revalorización.

Sugerencias ?


----------



## Stuyvesant (9 Mar 2009)

¿han rebotado ya las Terras?.... Humor negro que tiene uno, pero es que me ha recordado lo que decían entonces "estunupueeser quebajesiempreeee"...


----------



## hugolp (9 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> me supongo que lo sabéis ya, pero lo dejo aki para que conste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obama no ha levantado ninguna prohibición sobre la investigación con celulas madres, porque Bush no había prohibido ninguna investigación con células madre. Bush prohibió el uso de fondos públicos para investigar con células madre (con fondos privados no había problema). Obama ha permitido que se vuelvan a usar fondos públicos para financiar ese tipo de investigaciones. Solo eso.

Hugo


----------



## Tyrelfus (9 Mar 2009)

Bajando bajando!!!! : :o

DJIA 6,528.25 -98.69 -1.49%
NASDAQ 1,267.32 -26.53 -2.05%
S&P 500 674.04 -9.34 -1.37%


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

Nuestro querido director de orquesta DON FALCONE, está que no para, una vez más decide ampliar sus posiciones para que podamos ir a corto o comprar y vender en intradía cuando dejan respirar la cot.

*18:31 Falcone aumenta su participación en BBVA hasta el 1,09% y en Santander hasta el 0,42%*

El inversor Philip Falcone ha declarado hoy a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) nuevos aumentos de sus participaciones en posiciones cortas en el BBVA, hasta el 1,09%, y en el Banco Santander, hasta el 0,42%.

Los fondos de inversión libre (hedge funds) Harbinger Capital Partners Master y Harbinger Capital Partners Special, gestionados por Philip Falcone, llevan varias *semanas incrementando de forma continua *su participación en posiciones bajistas en las principales entidades españolas.


----------



## Skizored (9 Mar 2009)

Nico dijo:


> Insisto, empresas que, a medida que se normalice el mercado y aún con una mala situación económica, recuperen parte de sus cotizaciones, pero, dentro de estas, aquellas que tengan el mayor potencial de revalorización.
> 
> Sugerencias ?



Ladrilleras tu, que ya sabes el tocho nunca baja y un tercero siempre será un tercero.


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

Un breve resumen con más detalle:

Banco Popular

Tiger Global Management comunica que posee el 0,92% del capital (1.348.000 acciones) en posición corta.

Highside Capital Management comunica el 0,57% del capital (7,08 millones de acciones) en posición corta.

Banco Sabadell

Highside Capital Management comunica el 0,58% del capital (7 millones de acciones) en posición corta.

Calypso Capital Management comunica el 0,2825% del capital (3,39 millones de acciones) en posición corta.

Banco Santander

Harbinger Capital Partners Master Fund I comunica el 0,42% (34 millones de acciones) en posición corta.

BBVA

Harbinger Capital Partners Master Fund I comunica el 1,09% del capital (41 millones de acciones) en posición corta.


----------



## Misterio (9 Mar 2009)

Estoy seguro de que Falcone es Tonuel.


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

TONUEL, tiene miedo... está debajo de la cama.... no quiere esas jugosas plusvalías, es muy gentil por su parte, el cederlas a los demás. XD


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

Vengo de correr, y me encuentro tan mal como lo había dejado.

Casi que podemos dar por cancelado el rebote para abajo, no se confirma el rebote y traspasamos con claridad el canal bajista que teniamos....

....Nos vamos al guano.....


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

Nico dijo:


> Si bien este es un foro de "intradia" quisiera algunas sugerencias para los que hacemos "buy and hold".
> 
> A estos precios ya comprar es una alternativa interesante porque lo hacemos para conservar durante meses las acciones sin ocuparnos de las bajas y subas diarias. Con lograr un 20% o 30% al cabo de un año nos dan un premio !
> 
> ...



A estos precios todavía no es buen momento para pensar en comprar ni mucho menos, habría que esperar al segundo semestre y entonces ver como está la cosa, es decir, ahora tampoco es momento de elegir primero hay que dejar que el mercado rebote y luego fijarse en que entramos. Lo único que cabría hacer ahora es ir analizando y siguiendo a alguna empresa, pero sin entrar, solo para ver su evolución.

Una cosa que está demostrando el mercado estos días es que el 'buy&hold' no es un buen negocio y ha pasado a mejor vida, al menos de momento, los videos de pedro de málaga en youtube son un buen exponente de esto


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

Solo hay que ver que los cortos siguen apostando por la bajada, quien puede parar casí 100Millones de acc en venta -SAN- al día, hoy han llegado a 107M.

Descontando a las agencias patrias, una venta de 90 millones aprox.


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2009)

GAMESA, puede ser la nueva SOLARIA del ibex35... ha perdido cerca de 5,00€ en menos de tres semanas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Vengo de correr, y me encuentro tan mal como lo había dejado.
> 
> Casi que podemos dar por cancelado el rebote para abajo, no se confirma el rebote y traspasamos con claridad el canal bajista que teniamos....
> 
> ....Nos vamos al guano.....



Mientras no perdamos mínimos, los HCHi siguen siendo posibles, yo creo en un minirebote, no en el rebote del +20% (todavía )

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TONUEL, tiene miedo... está debajo de la cama.... no quiere esas jugosas plusvalías, es muy gentil por su parte, el cederlas a los demás. XD








donpepito dijo:


> Sólo hay que ver que los cortos siguen apostando por la bajada, *quien puede parar casí 100Millones de acc en venta -SAN- al día*, hoy han llegado a 107M.




Aún no has visto nada gacela mia... 

Emiliete se va a cagar... :




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Vengo de correr, y me encuentro tan mal como lo había dejado.
> 
> Casi que podemos dar por cancelado el rebote para abajo, no se confirma el rebote y traspasamos con claridad el canal bajista que teniamos....
> 
> ....Nos vamos al guano.....



Aun no se ha roto ninguna figura de este rebote, no hemos hecho nuevos mínimos del día tampoco, lo único que hay algunas figuras que cuesta de pasar, pero eso es normal. Hay mucha inercia bajista y eso se siente.

No creo que hasta el miércoles volvamos a bajar y, casualmente, ese día hay luna llena.


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No creo que hasta el miércoles volvamos a bajar y, casualmente, *ese día hay luna llena.*




Ya he posicionado unas cuantas de éstas... 












Saludos


----------



## Kujire (9 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No creo que hasta el miércoles volvamos a bajar y, casualmente, ese día hay luna llena.



Tengo noticias de que a partir del Miércoles esto se anima, pero mañana no creo en rebote, más bien como hoy... o con manita al final


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

Que pasará el miercoles de Champions, partido en la cumbre: Kujire la "animosa" contra Muder "el hombre lobo"


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Mar 2009)

Kujire, tú eres una mano fuerte, no participas en la porra...? 

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (9 Mar 2009)

son los bancos hamijos

*Banco Popular*

Tiger Global Management comunica que posee el 0,92% del capital (1.348.000 acciones) en posición corta.

Highside Capital Management comunica el 0,57% del capital (7,08 millones de acciones) en posición corta.
*
Banco Sabadell*

Highside Capital Management comunica el 0,58% del capital (7 millones de acciones) en posición corta.

Calypso Capital Management comunica el 0,2825% del capital (3,39 millones de acciones) en posición corta.
*
Banco Santander*

Harbinger Capital Partners Master Fund I comunica el 0,42% (34 millones de acciones) en posición corta.
*
BBVA*

Harbinger Capital Partners Master Fund I comunica el 1,09% del capital (41 millones de acciones) en posición corta.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Mar 2009)

Esta tarde solte la posicion de Grifols a 10,50 que compre a 11,20...

Mañana a primera hora me podre corto con los banquitos,me ensañare especialmente con el Santander...


----------



## Kujire (9 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Kujire, tú eres una mano fuerte, no participas en la porra...?
> 
> Saludos...



es que es sobre el Ibex ... y últimamente lo tengo abandonado


----------



## chameleon (9 Mar 2009)

hannibal, abrelos en telefónica
se la va a pegar


----------



## Kujire (9 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Que pasará el miercoles de Champions, partido en la cumbre: Kujire la "animosa" contra Muder "el hombre lobo"



a ver a ver, que estoy con Mulder, sólo es un tema de timing.... veo más probable rebotillo el miércoles-jueves


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> a ver a ver, que estoy con Mulder, sólo es un tema de timing.... veo más probable rebotillo el miércoles-jueves



si yo estoy contigo, ultimamente los miercoles jueves, convierten los usanos cualquier noticia en una subida del 4% para luego bajar con fuerza el viernes.


----------



## nief (9 Mar 2009)

Joder ya estamos bajando a plomo de nuevo?


----------



## Fender (9 Mar 2009)

Cerraron hace un ratín Nief...

Los gringos para variar cambian su horario de verano un mes antes que en Europa..


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> hannibal, abrelos en telefónica
> se la va a pegar



Tambien,por orden de preferencia:

Santander 
BBVA
Telefonica
Grifols
Gamesa

Espero que suban un poquito por la mañana


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> a ver a ver, que estoy con Mulder, sólo es un tema de timing.... veo más probable rebotillo el miércoles-jueves



Pues no estoy de acuerdo con eso, hoy hemos llegado a los límites que tenía marcados para el Stoxx desde hace varios días, se ha confirmado el giro y el recorrido da para dos días antes de volver al tramo final de bajada. Por eso digo que el rebotillo será estos días y no a partir del miércoles.

Además últimamente las lunas llenas y nuevas sirven como excusa para un cambio de tendencia de las que duran.

edito: El Stoxx apenas se mueve desde que han cerrado los gringos.


----------



## Hagen (9 Mar 2009)

Dr. Doom: Recession Will Probably Last 36 Months - Economy * US * News * Story - CNBC.com


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Mar 2009)

mis CAF van parriba


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Mar 2009)

por cierto POP y Citi capitalian lo mismo no?


----------



## nief (9 Mar 2009)

Madre mia como cae el san!! 4 euros!!!


----------



## kaxkamel (9 Mar 2009)

> mis CAF van parriba



hoy ha muerto un obrero de subcontrata en un accidente (en principio y a falta de investigación definitiva) achacable al mismo. Van a parar 24 horas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Mar 2009)

ya, lo puse a las 10 de la mañana en este foro... recuperan luego las horas... estan pendientes de otro gran pedido...



http://pe.invertia.com/noticias/noticia.aspx?idNoticia=200903092102_RTI_1236632558nN09443972&idtel=
Cemex negocia con bancos por deuda y pospone bono


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (9 Mar 2009)

chavalesh tengo unas dudillas.. a ver si me podéis comentar algo:

- esas posiciones cortas que informan son ordenes ya hechas, intenciones de venta o quéh?
- de gratish (si es de dudosa legalidad solamente con decir si o no me vale, no pido ningún link ni ná) no se puede usar visual chart o alguno similar para ver como van las subastas y esas movidas mientras el mercado está cerrado?

edit: me encanta contestarme, en la web de la cnmv veo que pone la fecha en que se hizo...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

a las buenas noches....sigo con mucho miedo in the body ,por mi compra santanderesca de esta mañana aunque de momento le llevo ganado la impresionante cifra de 0,002,mañana cerrare cortos sobre mis OHL y posiblemente los abra contra grifols o ibr renovables ,depende de si mañana estamos verdes convincentemente o no...dependera de TEF me imagino,a los bancos no les veo ya mucho recorrido a la baja (wishful thinking a tope)

en USALANDIA hoy el sector financiero (+2,5%): 

El índice de bancos KBW ha ganado un +5,3%. El Tesoro planea revelar, “en las próximas semanas”, más detalles sobre el plan de rescate para el sector financiero, según un portavoz del Departamento
Mañana Bernanke LIVE!!!!! o nos eleva o nos hunde

salud y plusvalias para todos


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Mar 2009)

no comments:


----------



## nief (10 Mar 2009)

Bajara de 7000? esta ahi ahi... dios que llevamos una caida del 25% en lo que va de año!


----------



## Stuyvesant (10 Mar 2009)

Es la típica figura de la mosca borracha...


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Mar 2009)

y tanto... está positivo


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Mar 2009)

¿quien gano al final la porra?


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Mar 2009)

tiene que rebotar un 20%, ya hay los primeros descartaods


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Mar 2009)

nief dijo:


> Bajara de 7000? esta ahi ahi... dios que llevamos una caida del 25% en lo que va de año!



El número de las empresas declaradas en quiebra aumentó un 21 % en febrero: El número de empresas japonesas declaradas en quiebra aumentó un 21 % en febrero en comparación con el mismo período en el año anterior, reveló el canal de televisión nipón NHK.

En los últimos nueve meses el número de empresas en quiebra fue superior al registrado en los meses correspondientes en 2008.

Para febrero de 2009, la deuda acumulada de las empresas en quiebra equivalió a 1.198 billones de yenes (cerca de 12.000 millones de dólares) 2,4 veces más que la deuda que había en febrero de 2008.

La mayoría de las quiebras ocurren en empresas pequeñas y medianas dedicadas a la fabricación de artículos y productos para empresas mayores dedicadas a la producción de electrodomésticos y productos electrónicos.

La caída de la demanda de esos productos a nivel mundial a su vez reduce los contratos lo que afecta a las empresas más pequeñas del ciclo de producción.

Según la cadena de televisión, la situación empeora porque las empresas orientadas al consumo interno también experimentan problemas de capital y liquidez a consecuencia de la caída de la demanda y la recesión de la economía nipona.

Se registra un déficit por cuenta corriente por primera vez en 13 años

Japón registró, por primera vez en 13 años, el déficit por cuenta corriente de 172.800 millones de yenes (1.800 millones de dólares) en enero, anunció este lunes el Ministerio de Finanzas japonés.

Se trata de la primera cifra negativa de cuenta corriente en Japón desde enero de 1996, de acuerdo a los datos del ministerio.

Las exportaciones se desplomaron un 46,3 por ciento interanual en enero, hasta los 3,282 billones de yenes (33.800 millones de dólares), mientras que las importaciones registraron una caída del 31,7 por ciento para colocarse en 4,127 billones de yenes (42.540 millones de dólares), añadió la misma fuente.

La balanza de comercio en bienes y servicios anotó un déficit de 1,1 billones de yenes (11.300 millones de dólares), mientras que el déficit por el comercio de mercaderías totalizó 844.400 millones de yenes (8.700 millones de dólares) durante el plazo de referencia.

La Bolsa de Tokio cierra a su nivel más bajo en más de 26 años

El índice Nikkei de la Bolsa de Tokio cerró el lunes a su nivel más bajo en más de 26 años.

El Nikkei de 225 títulos perdió 87,07 puntos, o un 1,21 por ciento, desde el cierre del viernes para terminar a 7.086,03 enteros, lo que supone su cierre más bajo desde el 6 de octubre de 1982 cuando terminó en 6.974,35 puntos.

El índice Topix que engloba todas las acciones de la Primera Sección de la Bolsa de Tokio perdió 10,86 puntos, o un 1,51 por ciento, para cerrar a 710,53 puntos, su nivel más bajo desde diciembre de 1983.

Los títulos de los sectores de bienes raíces, de seguros y farmacéutico lideraron las caídas. Entre los principales ganadores se incluyen los papeles de las mineras, del petróleo y de los productos del carbón.

El volumen de transacciones en la Primera Sección fue de 1.737,60 millones de acciones, frente a los 2.051,95 millones del viernes.

El índice TSE de la Segunda Sección por su parte perdió 6,94 puntos, o un 0,39 por ciento, hasta llegar a los 1.765,75 puntos con un volumen de transacciones de 10,01 millones de acciones.

En cuanto a la Bolsa de Valores de Osaka, el índice de futuros Nikkei 225 para corto plazo en marzo cayó 120 puntos para cerrar a 7.050 unidades.






por cierto:
http://ve.invertia.com/noticias/noticia.aspx?idNoticia=200903091813_EFE_FB1021
*Citigroup entrega primas por valor de 3,5 millones de dólares*


----------



## chollero (10 Mar 2009)

7,075.31 - 10.72


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Mar 2009)

el Satander sigue en el candelabro:

*Santander cierra compra de aseguradora Brasil por 284,9 mln dlr*
mercados,finanzas,economia,fondos y cotizaciones - Invertia


----------



## chollero (10 Mar 2009)

7,021.28 - 64.75


----------



## Stuyvesant (10 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> el Satander sigue en el candelabro:
> 
> *Santander cierra compra de aseguradora Brasil por 284,9 mln dlr*
> mercados,finanzas,economia,fondos y cotizaciones - Invertia




Ejemplar. Así que acude a subastas de liquidez con dinero de nuestro bolsillo y la UE mientras se diversifica en países que se supone tienen un trayectoria económica al alza. ¿Botín está ya haciendo las maletas?

Me estoy pensando lo del rebote en 3,25, igual ni rebota ni nada, aunque lo tengan previsto, porque a los tenedores de paquetes de acciones les va a dar cien patadas. Falcone se va a forrar.


A esto antes lo llamaban huida hacia delante o coge tu valoración bursátil antes de que desaparezca y corre, ¿no?


----------



## chameleon (10 Mar 2009)

los futuros empiezan como ayer
amago de rebote, ¿iremos luego al infierno?

buenos días!


----------



## Hagen (10 Mar 2009)

suspendida de cotización Gas Natural.

Noticia Estrella en Springfield

'Los Simpsons', desahuciados por la crisis hipotecaria | elmundo.es


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy tenemos el gap del S&P por abajo y el del Stoxx por arriba, según lo veo yo me parece que empezaremos bajando un poco y cerrar el gap del S&P para luego subir fuerte, cerrar el gap del Stoxx y seguir hasta el 1836 que es el objetivo probable para esta mañana, 700 en el S&P.

Después volveríamos a caer un poco en el aburrido lateral de mediodía y rápidamente (los gringos llevan ahora el horario cambiado) volveremos a subir otra fuerte hasta el 1880 del Stoxx, 715 en el S&P.

Deberíamos tener muchas ganas de rebotar para conseguir hoy estos objetivos, aunque yo los veo factibles, si no se llega hoy se debería llegar mañana.


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2009)

Antes lo digo, antes fallo, se han ido a cerrar primero el gap del Stoxx, aunque ayer no duraron mucho por arriba, veremos hoy que aun no hay mucho volumen.


----------



## tonuel (10 Mar 2009)

Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Mar 2009)

Buenos Dias
Abiertos cortos a bbva a 4,70


----------



## Paisaje (10 Mar 2009)

Ibex 35 9:04 : 6.802,00 -15,40 (-0,23%)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Mar 2009)

Corto en Tef a 13,92


----------



## wsleone (10 Mar 2009)

*gas natural cerrado !!!!*

EDITO: disculpas, no había visto el post de Hagen


----------



## chameleon (10 Mar 2009)

Un fondo soberano árabe negocia comprar hasta un 10% en Gas Natural

lo dicho, está todo tan barato que nos van a comprar a saldo...


----------



## chameleon (10 Mar 2009)

*Falcone apuesta 325 millones de euros a que caerán BBVA y Santander*
Cuenta con una posición corta del 1,09% sobre el banco vasco y del 0,42% en el cántabro


----------



## Starkiller (10 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Starkiller dijo:
> 
> 
> > PS: Que el Vix este bajo yo lo interpreto como que la tendencia bajista que hay ahora es mas firme. Pero vamos, para gustos...
> ...



Evidentemente, Mulder, tengo que inclinarme ante tu mayor conocimiento del mundo bursatil.*

Eppur si muove.

Sigo pensando que confiar en indicadores basados en mercados mas o menos estables, encontrándonos en un mercado completamente excepcional y nunca 
visto en 80 años es un error. Pero bueno.

Algo que echo de menos en muchos de estos indicadores bursátiles es lo que hay en los indicadores medioambientales o climáticos. Junto con el indicador, se establece un rango de parámetros dentro de los cuales tiene validez; fuera de esos parámetros, el indicador no es válido.

Claro, que en el segundo caso hablamos de ciencia de verdad, y en el primero de un monton de ideas y fórmulas completamente heurísticas, la mayor parte de ellas basadas en la fe del resto del mercado en las mismas. Y claro, ante las grandes crisis, la psicología del mercado cambia enormemente, y los indicadores no lo resisten.

Es normal, cualquier disciplina científica acepta esas limitaciones... ¿Porque no el análisis bursatil? Quizá porque, simplemente, llamarlo análisis sea tan acertado como llamarlo cábala.
_______
*La frase es sincera, aunque lleva una cierta carga de ironía, no obstante.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

buenos dias.....cierro cortos sobre OHL a 6.35 compradas a 7.25 ...mi mejor operacion en muuuucho tiempo
abro largos en gamesa y BBVA con poca carga
a ver si hoy suena la flauta,a ver si hoy es el dia que le atizamos a falcone con todo lo gordo
vamossssssssssssss


----------



## chameleon (10 Mar 2009)

Deutsche Bank baja a Gamesa de 40 a 19, pero recomienda comprar


----------



## chameleon (10 Mar 2009)

*EADS vuelve a los beneficios en 2008 y las ventas crecen un 11%*
La cartera de pedidos bate un nuevo récord tras superar los 400.000 millones de euros.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Mar 2009)

Vaya viaje que le han metido a Repsol a la baja,como dice chame parece un chicharrillo de tres al cuarto,si baja un poquito mas amplio posiciones.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

SAN +3.25
BBVA +4.06
vamossssssssssssss a volarrrr


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Sigo pensando que confiar en indicadores basados en mercados mas o menos estables, encontrándonos en un mercado completamente excepcional y nunca visto en 80 años es un error. Pero bueno.



No, el mercado es el de siempre, no hay nada excepcional salvo los niveles donde nos encontramos porque hacía años que no los veíamos, en estos momentos ni siquiera la volatilidad es excepcional.



> Algo que echo de menos en muchos de estos indicadores bursátiles es lo que hay en los indicadores medioambientales o climáticos. Junto con el indicador, se establece un rango de parámetros dentro de los cuales tiene validez; fuera de esos parámetros, el indicador no es válido.



El VIX no es un indicador sino un índice, es otro derivado más donde la gente mete dinero, y a su vez, los operadores del S&P se basan en el para decidir la dirección del mercado, pero como ya dije ayer, la correlación no es 100% exacta.



> Claro, que en el segundo caso hablamos de ciencia de verdad, y en el primero de un monton de ideas y fórmulas completamente heurísticas, la mayor parte de ellas basadas en la fe del resto del mercado en las mismas. Y claro, ante las grandes crisis, la psicología del mercado cambia enormemente, y los indicadores no lo resisten.



Sigo diciendo que no hay nada anormal en este mercado, no hay indicadores que fallen ni nada extraño, ¿hay cierta falta de rebotes? si ¿hemos bajado mucho últimamente? si ¿contradice eso alguna teoría sobre el mercado? no, salvo aquella de que a la larga en la bolsa siempre se gana.



> Es normal, cualquier disciplina científica acepta esas limitaciones... ¿Porque no el análisis bursatil? Quizá porque, simplemente, llamarlo análisis sea tan acertado como llamarlo cábala.



Ya empezamos con el manido cuento de que la bolsa es un casino.

Al final la gente que no opera acaba siempre pensando lo mismo, nunca diré que los mercados son una ciencia exacta ni mucho menos, pero tampoco son un casino, el grado de predicción que se puede alcanzar sobre índices líquidos (aquí no hablo evidentemente del Ibex) es bastante alto.

Pero el que no opera nunca lo verá así.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Mar 2009)

Corto en san a 4,15


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2009)

Entro corto en 1829 del Stoxx.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

¿TIPOS 0 EN EUROPA?
Importantes declaraciones del miembro del BCE , Lorenzo Bini Smaghi, que ha declarado a la prensa alemana, que si la situación empeora, el BCE estaría considerado ir a política de tipos cero. Estas declaraciones han provocado inicialmente una bajada de casi 50 puntos en el euro dólar contado, aunque luego se ha recuperado.

ojo hoy con los cortossss


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

Indicador de ventas BRC de Reino Unido -1,8%

IPC final de Alemania de febrero 0,6 %, que era lo esperado.

Exportaciones de Alemania de enero -4,4 % peor de lo esperado.

Balanza comercial de Alemania de enero da superávit de 8.300 millones de euros, peor de lo esperado.

Mismo dato en Francia, peor de lo esperado con déficit de 4.549 millones de euros.

Producción industrial en Francia baja 3,1 % en enero, mucho peor de lo esperado. 

A las 10 PPI de Italia, se espera bajada de 0,40%

A las 10h30 producción industrial de UK, se espera bajada de 1,20%


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> ¿TIPOS 0 EN EUROPA?
> Importantes declaraciones del miembro del BCE , Lorenzo Bini Smaghi, que ha declarado a la prensa alemana, que si la situación empeora, el BCE estaría considerado ir a política de tipos cero. Estas declaraciones han provocado inicialmente una bajada de casi 50 puntos en el euro dólar contado, aunque luego se ha recuperado.
> 
> ojo hoy con los cortossss



Hay que cerrar el gap del S&P que hoy está en 676 y ahora estamos en 687, así que tramo de bajada si que vamos a tener, creo que lo cerraremos poco después de que abran los gringos hoy. El Stoxx podría estar alrededor del 1790 en esos momentos.


----------



## tonuel (10 Mar 2009)

¿Alguien ha dicho algo de casino...? :










¿Dónde compro las fichas...? :





Saludos


----------



## Starkiller (10 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya empezamos con el manido cuento de que la bolsa es un casino.
> 
> Al final la gente que no opera acaba siempre pensando lo mismo, nunca diré que los mercados son una ciencia exacta ni mucho menos, pero tampoco son un casino, el grado de predicción que se puede alcanzar sobre índices líquidos (aquí no hablo evidentemente del Ibex) es bastante alto.
> 
> Pero el que no opera nunca lo verá así.



No hablo de que la bolsa sea un casino. Mas concretamente, me refiero a que se le intenta dar un viso de ciencia a lo que es poco mas que la cábala, es decir, el análisis bursatil.


----------



## chameleon (10 Mar 2009)

Samlyn Capital LLC comunica posición corta del 0.29% del capital sobre Banco Sabadell (3.440.400 títulos)


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

EE.UU.: CONSENSO REVISA PREVISIÓN TASA DESEMPLEO 2009 AL 9,4% DE 8,8%-BLOOMBERG (10/03/2009 09:13) 
mieeeeeeeeeeeerdaaaaaa


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> No hablo de que la bolsa sea un casino. Mas concretamente, me refiero a que se le intenta dar un viso de ciencia a lo que es poco mas que la cábala, es decir, el análisis bursatil.



Vamos a ver que quiere decir cábala:



> cábala.
> 
> (Del hebr. qabbālāh, escrituras posteriores a las mosaicas1).
> 
> ...



Vamos, que poco menos que casino, supongo que la primera definición será la correcta.

Pues la cábalas son muy lucrativas 

Lo que expresa el gráfico de una acción o un índice es:
1.- El pasado.
2.- El presente.
3.- La psicología del mercado en un momento determinado.

La psicología nunca fue una ciencia exacta pero tampoco es una cábala, sin embargo el parecido entre lo que hacen los psicólogos y los traders es bastante alto.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Mar 2009)

Juer que mal rollo con el BBA alli arriba,menos mal que ya vuelve poco a poco a su lugar


----------



## chameleon (10 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues la cábalas son muy lucrativas



o no...
cada vez que leo cosas como estas me despiporro xD

"La Sociedad comunica que han expirado anticipadamente sin valor Turbos que han alcanzado la Barrera Knock-Out. "


esos apalancamientos!!!


----------



## Globito (10 Mar 2009)

Dentro en SAN a 4,13 con STOP a 3,93. Llevaba mucho tiempo sin entrar, pero la tentación ha sido demasiado fuerte


----------



## tonuel (10 Mar 2009)

Globito dijo:


> Dentro en SAN a 4,13 con STOP a 3,93. Llevaba mucho tiempo sin entrar, pero la tentación ha sido demasiado fuerte




No se si has invertido los ahorros de tu vida, o si has pedido un crédito para invertir... el tema es que vas a palmar pasta... sin acritud... 


Hay un nuevo HF en la ciudad... :



Saludos


----------



## Globito (10 Mar 2009)

Jajaja. Ni una cosa ni la otra. Si baja a 3,93 y salta el STOP no pasa nada. Si suben, estupendo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Mar 2009)

Ahora la ampliacion de Gas Natural a 7,82 euros,cuando en principio era a 15,6...
Donde dije dijo digo diego


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Mar 2009)

Globito dijo:


> Jajaja. Ni una cosa ni la otra. Si baja a 3,93 y salta el STOP no pasa nada. Si suben, estupendo



Tienes mas OO que el Alcoyano y mira que yo me meto largo en el peor momento...


----------



## Globito (10 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No se si has invertido los ahorros de tu vida, o si has pedido un crédito para invertir... el tema es que vas a palmar pasta... sin acritud...
> 
> 
> Hay un nuevo HF en la ciudad... :
> ...



Por cierto, qué es HF?


----------



## tonuel (10 Mar 2009)

Globito dijo:


> Por cierto, qué es HF?



Hedge Fund


En concreto ahora mismo hay uno que impera sobre el Ibex... el TCHF...


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2009)

GAS NATURAL, es una cueva de mangantes... desde la OPA -pretendida- a ENDESA, hasta esto último del pseudo split.

OHL sigue hasta los 5,00€ no cierre cortos, hazme caso... es una maniobra para tumbar la cot, cuando la empresa presta +8M de acc, está claro... quiere recomprar para tener + control a precios de chicharro... como es el caso de SACYR... a por los 3,00€


----------



## felipe (10 Mar 2009)

Globito dijo:


> Dentro en SAN a 4,13 con STOP a 3,93. Llevaba mucho tiempo sin entrar, pero la tentación ha sido demasiado fuerte



La bolsa de los Pirineos BANCO SANTANDER Y BBVA. El rebote de ambos bancos en graficos de 30 minutos permite operar al alza con riesgo limitado. - BOLSA en La Bolsa desde los Pirineos. te recomienda precisamente esa jugaba porque apuesta por un rebote a corto plazo, pero recuerda que esa gente no se juega el dinero, dan ganas pero hay que tener huevos con la que está cayendo, pero vamos que fuera no se gana dinero, suerte.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GAS NATURAL, es una cueva de mangantes... desde la OPA -pretendida- a ENDESA, hasta esto último del pseudo split.
> 
> OHL sigue hasta los 5,00€ no cierre cortos, hazme caso... es una maniobra para tumbar la cot, cuando la empresa presta +8M de acc, está claro... quiere recomprar para tener + control a precios de chicharro... como es el caso de SACYR... a por los 3,00€



su consejo llega tarde ,:señor mio....ya los cerré..pensaba aguantarla hasta los 6 pero he preferido hacer caja y con los beneficios de esa abrir las operaciones de hoy...pero gracias de todos modos


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2009)

Ok.... pensaba que todavía estabas corto en OHL... mejor plusva realizada!

Suerte en tus inversiones.


----------



## Hagen (10 Mar 2009)

Corto en el DAX 3756

rumores de mejores beneficio en el Citi


----------



## tonuel (10 Mar 2009)

¿Alguien se ha dado cuenta de la figura que se está formando...? :


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2009)

*CNMV levanta la suspensión de Gas Natural a las 11:30 horas.*


----------



## tonuel (10 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Alguien se ha dado cuenta de la figura que se está formando...?












A las 14:00 la mascletà... que no falte nadie... 

La patrocina el Tonuel Capital Hedge Fund gracias a vuestros ahorrillos gaceleros... 










Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

vendidas bbva compra 4.65 venta 4.92
vendidas gamesas compra 8.12 venta 8.37

yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

A BBVA le daba proyeccion hasta la zona de 5,15 para volver a bajar de nuevo a 4,50-60 pero prefiero plusvalias calentitas ...andaos con ojo 
SAN las veo a 4,50 precio ampliación ...of course

y como Telefonica se de la vuelta ,el Ibex tendrá rebote de los wenos

saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2009)

Al hoyo...

GAS NATURAL SDG, S.A. *12,10 -0,28 -2,26%*


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2009)

Cuanto va a perder hoy GAS NATURAL.. *ahora lleva -8,60% *


----------



## tonuel (10 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Al hoyo...
> 
> GAS NATURAL SDG, S.A. *12,10 -0,28 -2,26%*




-9% de momento... hay... que bien huele esa ampliación...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Al hoyo...
> 
> GAS NATURAL SDG, S.A. *12,10 -0,28 -2,26%*



mira que me he pensado en meterme corto.....cuando aprenderè a hacerte caso


----------



## Kujire (10 Mar 2009)

*Breaking News ... Comisión Financiera en el Senado*

Buenos Dias,

Mulder, aún ves factible que se vaya a cerrar el gap en el S&P? ... En una hora +/- las primeras palabras de Bernanke (la otra vez nos fuimos abajo por unos momentos, más tarde rebotamos), esa es la única posibildad que veo de bajada a cerrar, porque se sube en Europa con fuerza y aki por tumores.

Por cierto, a Bernie(Madoff) lo tendremos desfilando fuera de su apartamento para que haga la fotosíntesis imagino .....

Edito: dónde dije "tumores" quería decir "rumores", de los otros tenemos unos cuantos en la economia ...


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2009)

Tonuel... ve preparando la mecha... las gacelas están a punto de SUBIR, en el último camión. XD


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2009)

Yo le veo +recorrido a la baja -10,53% yo apuesto un -21,00%


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

pues vamos a ello a ver si sube un poco y entro con STOP ceñido
cortos en GAS NATURAL a 11.40 STOP EN 11.65 
vamos guapaaaa come guanooooo


----------



## Kujire (10 Mar 2009)

Cuanto habrá pagado Vikram "bandit" CEO de Citi para que un email interno llegue como noticia estrella a los informativos de medio mundo?


----------



## Hagen (10 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenos Dias,
> 
> Mulder, aún ves factible que se vaya a cerrar el gap en el S&P? ... En una hora +/- las primeras palabras de Bernanke (la otra vez nos fuimos abajo por unos momentos, más tarde rebotamos), esa es la única posibildad que veo de bajada a cerrar, porque se sube en Europa con fuerza y aki por tumores.
> 
> ...



yo tambien veo la misma jugada que el miercoles pasado, en cuanto que abran nos vamos para arriba otro 2% para luego caer...

Yo ya me estoy protegiendo en el DAX


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenos Dias,
> 
> Mulder, aún ves factible que se vaya a cerrar el gap en el S&P? ... En una hora +/- las primeras palabras de Bernanke (la otra vez nos fuimos abajo por unos momentos, más tarde rebotamos), esa es la única posibildad que veo de bajada a cerrar, porque se sube en Europa con fuerza y aki por tumores.
> 
> ...



Pues lo veo bastante factible y además a esa factibilidad le doy más probabilidades de que ocurra en la apertura que en el cierre, creo que al cierre volveremos a estar arriba. Todo esto lo digo porque:

- Los gaps se suelen cerrar hacia el inicio de mercado.
- El cierre terminaría una onda 4a que acaba de empezar alrededor de una resistencia fuerte, 1835 del Stoxx, 690 en S&P.

Y finalmente espero que ocurra eso porque estoy corto 

Se me olvidaba que hoy hay muchos datos de confianza del consumidor.


----------



## Kujire (10 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> yo tambien veo la misma jugada que el miercoles pasado, en cuanto que abran nos vamos para arriba otro 2% para luego caer...
> 
> Yo ya me estoy protegiendo en el DAX



El Timing es este:

8.25am Las cadenas conectan con Washington, los periodistas hasn estado reunidos con Ben desde las 8 am

8.30am Las cadenas tienen permiso para comunicar lo que han hablado con Ben, además Ben les ha entregado copia del discurso que en breve leerá en el congreso

A partir de ahí los rumores y las especulaciones se suceden, hasta que conectan con el congreso, en el comité de relaciones exteriores. El formato hasta ahora ha sido 1º Ben lee el discurso, mientras los congreistas calientan la barbacoa 2ª Los congresistas toman la palabra deseando que la "gacela" sea de primera calidad

Como Tim nos ha salido rana, Ben es el único que puede manipular el mercado, pero ojo si pasa, creo que será en el afternoon después de una caída. Veamos como sale la mañana, ...por el momento la subida pierde fuerza


----------



## felipe (10 Mar 2009)

Bueno y que os parece lo de criteria, cada vez que veo criteria me acuerdo de la directora de la Caixa metiéndome por lo ojos la maravillosa inversion de Criteria, ya la tenemos a menos de 2 euros.


----------



## Starkiller (10 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> pues vamos a ello a ver si sube un poco y entro con STOP ceñido
> cortos en GAS NATURAL a 11.40 STOP EN 11.65
> vamos guapaaaa come guanooooo



Te aseguro que, leyendo tus posiciones, me pareces, de todos los foreros que aqui las comentan, el que le echa más huevos, por amplia diferencia.

Joder xD


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

SAN +5,25 muhahahahahaha
yo es que en las clases de money management me iba a tomar botellines al parque,de todos modos mi rentabilidad este año sigue siendo negativa asi que no me hagais mucho caso .....veremos como acabo en marzo


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2009)

CRITERIA, la veo en 1,80€ en breve.... hoy ha tocado los -5,xx%


----------



## chameleon (10 Mar 2009)

me gusta mucho, sacyr, la caixa y rep al guano


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2009)

Criteria hoy en 1,95€ ... si el día acompaña... a 1,92€ como poco.

Telefonica nos va a ayudar para volver a la realidad del ibex.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No se si has invertido los ahorros de tu vida, o si has pedido un crédito para invertir... el tema es que vas a palmar pasta... sin acritud...
> 
> 
> Hay un nuevo HF en la ciudad... :
> ...




Preciso como un reloj suizo


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2009)

Estoy deseando comprobar como se va a tomar el mercado, cuando se descubra todo el pastel de la carta interna -citi-

Estamos ya descontando esa falacia?


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2009)

¿Alguien me puede decir algo de la carta interna esa de Citi? ¿o ponerme algún link al respecto?


----------



## Globito (10 Mar 2009)

13:29 BANCO SANTANDER 
Consejera incrementa su participación

[ BANCO SANTANDER ]

Isabel Tocino Biscarolasaga, consejera de la entidad, comunica la compra de 10.140 acciones del Banco Santander a *3,93 euros por título.*


----------



## tonuel (10 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Preciso como un reloj suizo




Es hora de recoger las plusvalias en los 4,30... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2009)

Pandit Says Citigroup Price Doesn?t Reflect Strength (Update1) - Bloomberg.com


----------



## Globito (10 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Es hora de recoger las plusvalias en los 4,30...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Por ahora me quedo tranquilo. Eso sí, he subido el stop.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

yo ya le he subido el STOP a 4,20 mis plusvalias aseguradas estan, peeeerooo le doy proyeccion hasta como minimo 4,42 en una semana o asi
gaMESA +9.00 MECAGUEN MI GENERACION! tantos dias de bajadas me han vuelto un gallina!


----------



## Kujire (10 Mar 2009)

Bernanke lleva 15 min de discurso .... aparentemente no está en el congreso, es una sala diferente.


----------



## Burbujeador (10 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Bernanke lleva 15 min de discurso .... aparentemente no está en el congreso, es una sala diferente.



¿ Por donde lo estas viendo ? Bloomberg.


----------



## Burbujeador (10 Mar 2009)

Ok, me contesto yo mismo.


----------



## Telecomunista (10 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Bernanke lleva 15 min de discurso .... aparentemente no está en el congreso, *es una sala diferente.*



Un bunker lleno de latas de atún.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

13:31 (BMS) - Bernanke (Fed): EE.UU. asegurará grandes entidades tengan capital suficiente 
13:30 (BMS) - Bernanke (Fed): No se permitirá la quiebra de grandes Bancos



GAS NATURAL: LA JGEA APRUEBA LA AMPLIACIÓN DE CAPITAL PARA LA COMPRA DE FENOSA (10/03/2009 14:00)

cierro cortos en GAS NATURAL en 11,10 +30 centimos por accion a la hucha...gracias don pepito te debo un chuletón


----------



## Dolmen (10 Mar 2009)

*No es por fastidiar...*

La sección de fondos de Cárpatos Serenity acaba de colgar este comentario:

El mercado bursátil alcanzo el viernes pasado nuestra proyección de caída hacia 667 como primer nivel, y nuestros análisis nos siguen dando una proyección probable para los próximos días de 630 después de un rebote al alza. A muy corto plazo parece que el movimiento bajista puede haberse frenado y comenzado el rebote que estábamos esperando de aproximadamente 70 puntos hacia la zona de 735/740. Trataremos de posicionarnos bajistas en esos niveles con parte de las posiciones.

Mantenemos nuestro escenario de medio plazo de ver nuevos mínimos, con un posible suelo en niveles de 630/666 en el mes de Abril, posteriormente un rebote hacia la zona de 800 y un nuevo mínimo en niveles de 550/500 en el mes de Julio, que podrían ser un suelo de medio plazo. 


Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2009)

*la sec no suspenderá la norma contable de mark-to-market.-reuters*


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (10 Mar 2009)

bueno comentad a ver que dice bvenancio bernanke


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2009)

UN GRAN RALLY ESTÁ A PUNTO DE LLEGAR" 

Barry Ritholtz, CEO de Fusión IQ, ha declarado que "Un gran rally de mercado bajista está llegando. Yo he cubierto mis posiciones cortas".


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

ORo del que cago el moro aproximandose a 900 ,ojo que si pega bajon...renta variable en fiestas

largo en ibex 6940 vamossss


wuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!esto es un reboteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

SAN +9.00 

FALCONE JODETEEEEEEEEEEE
jajajajajjajajajjajajjajajja


fuera de largos a 7001 points 60 puntacos en 5 min toooooooooooooooooomaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

ORO 902 ...se acercaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

largo en TEF a 13,94 hoy nos vamos a reir


----------



## Hagen (10 Mar 2009)

Me salto el stop de proteccion sobre el DAX, menos mal!!! vaya subidon

Tenia toda la pinta como el miercoles pasado, habra que ponerse de nuevo corto al final de la jornada.


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Mar 2009)

Ahí van mis GAM, y mis SAN, y mis MAP, todas recuperando... venga, que podemos... 

Falcone, las manos quietas.


----------



## carvil (10 Mar 2009)

Vendidas SAN 4.40


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

a tomar por culo la resistencia de 900 en el oro....esto es rebote niños y niñas reboteeeeeee

largos en 7045 hasta 7070


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Vendidas SAN 4.40








yo me espero a 4,42 soy asi de agarrao


----------



## carvil (10 Mar 2009)

Más vale plusvalia en mano.....


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

tengo el Stop ya a 4.35 lo demas es para tabaco

el cabron del oro aguanta 903 en este momento ...le doy un rato mas y cierro largos
hoy como esto sube ..esta el foro desierto
eurostoxx en maximos intradia 1887 un arreon mas y vendo todo


----------



## Kujire (10 Mar 2009)

Que va si andamos por aki, pero no nos dá tiempo a contar la pasta y a escribir al mismo tiempo.

Bernanke como siempre no decepciona


----------



## rosonero (10 Mar 2009)

Telefónica se apunta a la fiesta 14.07, parece haber encontrado una autopista hacia el cielo.


----------



## chameleon (10 Mar 2009)

a ver si aguanta la subida un par de días
pero vamos, el rally que se supone tiene que venir es al menos +20%
por cierto desde qué punto ha rebotado el ibex hoy?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

jajaja cierro largos a 7061 venta de SAN a 4,42
se acabaron las perdidas ahora toca celebrarlo..me siento de puta madre


----------



## rosonero (10 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> a ver si aguanta la subida un par de días
> pero vamos, el rally que se supone tiene que venir es al menos +20%
> por cierto desde qué punto ha rebotado el ibex hoy?



6775.9 o algo así, no jodas que lo previste y anda por ahí.


----------



## Hagen (10 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> jajaja cierro largos a 7061 venta de SAN a 4,42
> se acabaron las perdidas ahora toca celebrarlo..me siento de puta madre



Hoy es tu día chaval!!!!


----------



## felipe (10 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> jajaja cierro largos a 7061 venta de SAN a 4,42
> se acabaron las perdidas ahora toca celebrarlo..me siento de puta madre



Enhorabuena, buen pelotazo.


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2009)

Me alegro mucho de todas vuestras plusvalías, hoy no he podido entrar a tiempo, esta mañana la adsl no funcionaba correctamente hasta las 9:40h.

De otro modo, me conformaré con ir rascando día a día.


----------



## Globito (10 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> jajaja cierro largos a 7061 venta de SAN a 4,42
> se acabaron las perdidas ahora toca celebrarlo..me siento de puta madre



Yo me quedo en SAN. Si rompe claramente el 4,40 puede subir la de Dios. Y si baja tengo un buen stop. A disfrutar lo logrado.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> a tomar por culo la resistencia de 900 en el oro....



Pues en este momento yo sigo viéndolo por encima...y con dos rebotillos.

Vamos a ver...debería testear más abajo...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues en este momento yo sigo viéndolo por encima...y con dos rebotillos.
> 
> Vamos a ver...debería testear más abajo...



por un momento llego a 899 y me emocioné veremos como prosigue


----------



## felipe (10 Mar 2009)

Globito dijo:


> Yo me quedo en SAN. Si rompe claramente el 4,40 puede subir la de Dios. Y si baja tengo un buen stop. A disfrutar lo logrado.



Cuando te has metido esta mañana en Santander he dudado pero más todavia con la noticia del 5 por ciento de recompra de acciones de Mapfre que se ha ido a las nubes pero esto de no tener ni idea y de ver que esto estaba desbocado hacia abajo me ha hecho temblar la mano. Bueno ahora que sigan subiendo tus plusvalias y enhorabuena.


----------



## chameleon (10 Mar 2009)

ojo con el oro, están comprando a saco para que no pierda los 900
fijaos como sube cuando se acerca a 900, no quieren que rompa soporte!!


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2009)

*sol meliá: Sube un +19,43%*


----------



## Mancini (10 Mar 2009)

Como os gusta el guano eh! Hoy que rebota solo 8 paginas por el momento, los días de guano infernal se hace casi imposible seguir el post a la velocidad que lo llebaís.


----------



## DeCafeina (10 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Buenos Dias
> Abiertos cortos a bbva a 4,70



¡Au!.

Duele leerlo viendo lo que ha pasado. 

Es que me estoy poniendo al día desde las páginas de ayer, que está esto muy interesante.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## tonuel (10 Mar 2009)

Mancini dijo:


> Como os gusta el guano eh! Hoy que rebota solo 8 paginas por el momento, los días de guano infernal se hace casi imposible seguir el post a la velocidad que lo lle*v*ais.



:


Simplemente estamos recogiendo plusvalias... :

Al guano lo que es del guano...



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (10 Mar 2009)

el oro pierde los 900!!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

telefonica +1,72 os dije que nos ibamos a reir


----------



## Mancini (10 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> :
> 
> 
> Simplemente estamos recogiendo plusvalias... :
> ...



Me alegro de esas ricas plusvalias, espero que lleguen para chuleton, copa y puro 

La semana pasada muchos ya tenían claro que lunes-martes habría rebote pero me soy un cagao y no he entrado


----------



## chameleon (10 Mar 2009)

la cuestión es, si sigue, el primer tope está en 7800 del ibex, luego 8300, y más arriba 9800.
¿conseguirá llegar al primero?


----------



## tonuel (10 Mar 2009)

Mancini dijo:


> Me alegro de esas ricas plusvalias, espero que lleguen para chuleton, copa y puro
> 
> La semana pasada muchos ya tenían claro que lunes-martes habría rebote pero me soy un cagao y no he entrado



Gracias... pero en mi caso son virtuales... este mes siempre gano... ya puede subir o bajar... 



Saludos


----------



## chollero (10 Mar 2009)

ya se ha acabado la crisis?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

hasta el 7300 mas o menos despues seguira ( la crisis,claro)
le abriria unos cortitos al SAN pa redondear la jugada ,pero me da miedito...a lo mejor mañana


----------



## Misterio (10 Mar 2009)

chollero dijo:


> ya se ha acabado la crisis?



Si, como cuando los otros 15 rebotes anteriores, eso es lo que anunciará el telediario que los bancos han subido un 10%, pero obviaran que llevan bajando no se cuanto ya.

Por cierto el Gap del S&P a punto de cerrarse no?, son 30 puntos de nada pero vamos que estará al caer.


----------



## sopelmar (10 Mar 2009)

vaya buen dia para todos , ya habeis ganao suficiente para cenar chuleton , habra mas rebotes esta semana , es que a mi no me compensa sigo perdiendo un 20% y eso es inasumible para mi filosofia , no me importa esperar hasta el viernes
el butano baja un 22,5% de 13,5 a 10,5 que tal le sienta esto a vuestras repsoles


----------



## wolf45 (10 Mar 2009)

Podeis estar seguros, hoy rebote,bueno, alto, dinero,,,, pero NO llegara a los niveles de dias atras, despues se mantendra un tiempo, y otra vez bajon, se esta hundiendo en los abismos,,,, al tiempo, es una voladura controlada, y de paso pillar incautos y ganancias, haced negocio, yo tambien hago, pero poco, hace tiempo que deje el tema bursatil, pero que nadie se confie, se acabo lo de posiciones a largo tiempo, poco tiempo y recogida beneficios o minimizar perdidas, aquello de mantener posicion años que siempre sube se ha acabado, mientras tanto haced el negocio que podais, bien hecho estara, pero va para abajo sin remision.

Dadle un vistazo a las curvas de largo tiempo atras y vereis muy claro como se hunde que nadie especialmente novato se deje engañar por estos rebotes, no os fieis

mientras tanto: Hagan juego Sres

Good luck


----------



## Hagen (10 Mar 2009)

Esto no es nada mas que subir una planta más para caer con más fuerza.
Recordad que la semana pasada fue el rumor de los chinos. Esto era el tan ansiado rebote, así podremos superar más claramente los minimos, marcados hasta ahora.


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Mar 2009)

tenia que haber comprado SAN a 3,99... GRRRRR!!!



Citi correo interno, juas!

Rentable 2 meses, juas!




Compra con el rumor...


----------



## anonimus_infiltratus (10 Mar 2009)

lo que no entiendo es como es posible que las *afirmaciones* de UNA empresa, lo grande que sea, de que ha tenido beneficios en los primeros 2 meses pueda provocar esta euforia...increible...solo han sido afirmaciones...podran mentir tambien...vaya farol que se le esta metiendo al mundo.
pfuf...
y no, no digo esto porque he perdido algo. simplemente no juego a la bolsa. prefiero el poker...es mas limpio.

Aun asi estoy pensando en comprar acciones, pero a mitad de año...despues del gran batacazo.


----------



## Hagen (10 Mar 2009)

Cosas que voy sacando en claro, cuando el Sotxx marca martillo, la subida no se produce al día siguiente sino al segundo día. el tercero es de caida y no de resurección


----------



## sopelmar (10 Mar 2009)

vale entendido voy a vender asumiendo perdidas , que marzo es muy largo
espera espera hoy es el primer dia no , osea mañana otro rebotillo de 4 % venga pues espero un dia mas y recorto otros cien euros de perdidas


----------



## chameleon (10 Mar 2009)

hay porra a ver cuando acaba el rebote?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> hay porra a ver cuando acaba el rebote?



primero habra que ver quien ha ganado la anterior
aun asi me apunto... 7300


----------



## carvil (10 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> hay porra a ver cuando acaba el rebote?



*Carvil hoy*


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

el SAN a 4,46 en un puto dia ,lo veo y no me lo creo ,como llegue a 4,50 le abro cortos con el cuchillo de untar
TEF + 2,29 me va a dar indigestion de tanto solomillo


----------



## chameleon (10 Mar 2009)

Porra nos vamos al guano otra vez:

8300 chame 
7300 festival del humor
7150 carvil


----------



## Globito (10 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> Porra nos vamos al guano otra vez:
> 
> 8300 chame
> 7300 festival del humor
> 7150 carvil



7380 Globito


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

el oro finalmente a capitulado 894  -22.3 
por que narices cerraria mis largos?alguna explicacion?


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Mar 2009)

Mancini dijo:


> La semana pasada muchos ya tenían claro que lunes-martes habría rebote pero me soy un cagao y no he entrado




Idem de idem.El acojone ha podido conmigo cuando me he salido de repsol en 11,65 
Que duro es vivir con miedo,como decia aquel...


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Mar 2009)

el oro lo han tirado..... para que la gente entre a bolsa??


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2009)

Lo que está claro es que en SAN, solo estan entrado las agencias propias del grupo y los cortos, dudo mucho que alguien entre por un rebote.

Yo prefiero los días ordinarios....


----------



## tonuel (10 Mar 2009)

Porra nos vamos al guano otra vez:


17000 el discípulo de Juanluís
8300 chame 
7380 Globito
7300 festival del humor
7150 carvil



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

cierro tef a 14,22 compradas a 13,95 
estoy fuera al 100%


----------



## tonuel (10 Mar 2009)

Si tuviera plusvalias las recogeria antes del cierre... :




el caso es que no las tengo... y voy a matar a mi broker por ello... jodido cabrón... :





Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2009)

TONUEL, mañana habrá venganza al estilo FALCONE en el SAN, los rumores en los mentideros.. comentan que no hay cortos del SAN en muchos brokers, ejm bankinter, etc.

Está aprovisionando para la descarga de mañana!


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (10 Mar 2009)

hola chichosh, se me ha ocurrido una mierda ahora.. que os parece comprar endesas justo tras soltar el dividendo ese mortífero que tienen planeado? es un valor muy manipulable? quedarán muy hechos polvo soltando ese dividendo? comentaros algo saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

yo, ya tengo el dedo en el boton ,a ver si vuelve a maximos y le endiño
le he mandado la orden a 4,48 con stop en 4.52

a ver si entra


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2009)

Mulder ... el stoxx está por encima en subidas a USA. ?


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2009)

Parece que el foro ya funciona con normalidad, me tardaba mucho en cargar hasta ahora.

Yo ya doy el rebote por finiquitado, se han alcanzado los niveles previstos para hoy, tanto en Stoxx como en S&P, ahora solo queda ir para abajo y hacer nuevos mínimos del año.

Aun queda mucho guano para dar, aunque en días como hoy surjan las dudas sobre ello, hoy era día de ponerse corto en máximos y esos máximos ya se han alcanzado.

El Stoxx tiene ahora como objetivo el 1650.
El S&P tiene ahora como objetivo el 540.

Estos objetivos serán revisados en el futuro.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que el foro ya funciona con normalidad, me tardaba mucho en cargar hasta ahora.
> 
> Yo ya doy el rebote por finiquitado, se han alcanzado los niveles previstos para hoy, tanto en Stoxx como en S&P, ahora solo queda ir para abajo y hacer nuevos mínimos del año.
> 
> ...





dios te oiga,mulder,dios te oiga
yo empezare a abrir cortos como una perra salvaje mañana a la tarde,jueves a mas tardar si sigue subiendo y alcanza ese 7300,si veo que mañana prontito empieza el tiroteo pues actuare en consecuencia ,mis favoritos son gamesa hasta 7 y ibertrola hasta 4.20-4.10 sus renovables tambien estan a tiro y TEF por supuesto esta no se hasta donde la pueden bajar ya me la estudiare esta noche

me entro la orden del SAN a 4,50


falcone...mañana cabalgaremos juntos


salud y plusvalias


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Mar 2009)

Me han peinado bien los banquitos con los cortos,pero recupere vendiendo Repsoles,Inditex y Acciona que tenia de dias atras,me siguen quedando repsoles,gamesas,accionas,endesas y grifols aunque estas 2 ultimas son un marron no recuperan ni con rebote.
A ver si mañana logro buenas plusvalias si sigue la fiesta,de momento aguanto.


----------



## DeCafeina (10 Mar 2009)

*Pectacular*

Hola a todos,

Creo que acabo de perder una fortuna. En lo que ha sido mi segunda "aventura" bursatil (la primera me dio para pagar comisiones y seis cervezas tras un mes de incertidumbres), me he visto con SAN comprado ayer a 4,01 y vendido hoy a 4,50.

Esto no puede ser bueno. El mes que viene, seguro que pierdo hasta la camisa 

Aprovecho para haceros una consulta. Poco antes del cierre he puesto una orden de venta limitada a 4.46 cuando SAN cotizaba un poco por debajo. El caso es que se han vendido después del cierre (¿tal vez en la subasta?) por 4.50. ¿Qué ha ocurrido?. ¿Mi broker me ha buscado el mejor precio de venta?. ¿Y qué pasa con el broker de quien ha comprado mis acciones?. ¿No le busca el mejor precio de compra?.

Y puestos a aprovechar, ¿alguien me recomienda un broker con el que operar sobre acciones y CFD's con comisiones razonables al operar con cantidades pequeñas?. ¡Que yo también quiero poder ponerme corto! 

¡Un saludo!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

tanto emocionarme con el ibex y hoy las verdaderas ganancias han estado del lado del chicharrismo PRISA +31,58 despues de haber conseguido una renegociacion de su deuda...mira que se ha anunciado alto y claro..pues me ha entrado por un oido y me ha salido por el otro ..jajajajaja
saludos


----------



## Starkiller (10 Mar 2009)

Porra nos vamos al guano otra vez:


17000 el discípulo de Juanluís
8300 chame 
7380 Globito
7300 festival del humor
7250 Starkiller
7150 carvil




Tocamos eso mañana en intradia, tempranito, y al hoyo.

PS: Me edito, que se me había pirado la pinza del todo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Creo que acabo de perder una fortuna. En lo que ha sido mi segunda "aventura" bursatil (la primera me dio para pagar comisiones y seis cervezas tras un mes de incertidumbres), me he visto con SAN comprado ayer a 4,01 y vendido hoy a 4,50.
> 
> ...



mirate en interdin (aqui solo puedes operar con futuros opciones y cfd,s no con acciones reales) o en cmc markets
enhorabuena por las plusvalias


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

jajajaja....termina el dia y todos corren ,veremos a ver, yo no me fio un pelo
sacado de capital bolsa

*LOS GESTORES MÁS BAJISTAS CAMBIAN DE OPINIÓN 
*
"Es hora de ponerse largo en el mercado" 




Viernes, 6 de Marzo del 2009 - 9:39:30 


Publicamos los comentarios más recientes de los gestores que han sido los más bajistas del mercado:



Steve Leuthold, Leuthold Weeden Capital



Tuvo ganancias el año pasado del 74% apostando en contra de los valores de EEUU. El señala que ahora es momento de comprar acciones, porque los inversores son demasiado temerosos sobre la economía.



La economía no está tan mal como en 1974, afirma Steve Leuthold, cuando las acciones empezaron a rebotar. Este gestor predice que el S&P subirá a 1.000 puntos en 2009.



Bill Fleckenstein, Fleckenstein Capital



Este gestor ha afirmado que después de haberlo pensado mucho va a cerrar su Hedge Fund. El motivo es que no quiere operar únicamente a corto (como lo ha venido haciendo en los últimos 12 años). Señala que la reciente masacre en el mercado de valores, mercado inmobiliario y el sistema financiero, ha llevados a excesos. Cuando creó el fondo de posicionamiento bajista en 1996, fue para aprovecharse de la locura en la que se habían convertido los mercados, pero con la intención de volver a posicionarse largo cuando volviera la racionalidad. Ese momento puede estar llegado.



Este gestor cree que el negocio en el lado corto ya se ha hecho, y el 2009 es un momento de empezar a hacer cartera en el lado largo.


Es interesante detallar que este gestor ha sido uno de los más fervientes bajistas desde hace años, por lo que su posicionamiento comprador tiene especial relevancia.



Robert Prechter, Elliot Wave International



Este analista que aconsejó hace meses ponerse bajista en los mercados de Renta Variable, aconseja ahora recoger beneficios de esas posiciones bajistas, pues un brusco rebote puede estar a las puertas.



Robert Prechter cogió una enorme reputación en Wall Street cuando predijo el crash de octubre de 1987.



Dominic Frisby, Commodity Watch Radio



Es probable que veamos un importante rally alcista en el corto plazo, provocado por un cierre generalizado de cortos. Estamos alcanzado una importante oportunidad de compra


----------



## DeCafeina (10 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> mirate en interdin (aqui solo puedes operar con futuros opciones y cfd,s no con acciones reales) o en cmc markets
> enhorabuena por las plusvalias



¡Muchas gracias!

La verdad es que entre lo de ser pobre y lo del sentido común no han sido unas plusvalías que den para mucho, pero a mí me saben a gloria. Miraré con mucha atención lo que me recomiendas porque de momento opero con ING y la verdad es que es un dolor.

¡Gracias de nuevo y un saludo!

PD: Tonuel, preparate. De aquí a nada tendrás enfrente al DCHF. :


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

"Veremos un rally con potencial superior al 40%" 

Lunes, 9 de Marzo del 2009 - 17:42:20 
En el cierre de mercado vamos a llevar las previsiones de Andre Gratian, uno de los analistas que mayor prestigio está acaparando en Wall Street en esta crisis financiera.
El Sr Gratian prevé que el mercado bajista actual, que comenzó en octubre del 2007, continuará hasta un periodo situado entre el 2012-2014, lo que implicará que veamos precios sensiblemente más bajos a los actuales
Antes de que eso suceda, los índices de renta variable desplegarán un importante rebote alcista en el corto/medio plazo, con un potencial de subida superior al 40% desde estos niveles


mieeeeeerda no sale el grafico

Su análisis por ondas lo publicamos a continuación


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Mar 2009)

Buenas tardes gente...

Lo primero, decir que la porra que estáis montando es ilegítima :, mínimo de Ibex 6700, máximo 7158, subida del 6,836%, cuando lleguemos al +20% o más la cerramos...  y comenzamos la nueva, hasta entonces, seguimos en competición...

Lo segundo, felicidades a los largos de hoy...

Lo tercero, ayer me puse largo en el Stokk en 1782,5, cerrado hoy a 1902, gracias Mulder... 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> "Veremos un rally con potencial superior al 40%"
> 
> Lunes, 9 de Marzo del 2009 - 17:42:20
> En el cierre de mercado vamos a llevar las previsiones de Andre Gratian, uno de los analistas que mayor prestigio está acaparando en Wall Street en esta crisis financiera.
> ...



Enlace please...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

http://www.capitalbolsa.com/articulo/24942/cierre-de-mercado-veremos-un-rally-con-potencial-superior-al-40.htmlFalcone no se rinde ,hoy le han atizado de lo lindo  pero mañana vuelve a tope y con las resistencias de su parte

10/03/2009 

18:03 BANCO SANTANDER, S.A. Comunicación de posiciones cortas 
PDF
49Kb 
Harbinger Capital Partners Master Fund I, LTD comunica posición corta. 

18:00 BANCO BILBAO VIZCAYA ARGENTARIA, S.A. Comunicación de posiciones cortas 
PDF
49Kb 
Harbinger Capital Partners Master Fund I, LTD comunica posición corta.


----------



## Stuyvesant (10 Mar 2009)

Deberiaís practicar un deporte de estrategia que os engrase un poco. Pardillos.  

"_Vaya ya era hora de me pusieran comida de la rica_" pensó el Pavo antes de la navidad.


_A ver reaccionad, donde esta el volumen, eh, eh, tontines, despejaos (plaf, plaf ) despertad ¿donde están la manos fuertes ahora? ¿Y la autocartera?_ 

Me ofrezco como estricto dominante para carteras. Disciplina inglesa y látigo turco. :


----------



## Hagen (10 Mar 2009)

Corto en el stoxx


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2009)

Hoy se ha negociado un poco más de lo habitual en el SAN, 122M vs 107M de media diaria.

Cualquier excusa es buena para seguir alimentando al monstruo, la semana pasada, el supuesto plan CHINO, hoy rumores absurdos... al más puro estilo ignorantes USA.

Como siempre digo... hay muchos días de bolsa.

Cada día tengo más miedo al operar intradía, LLEGARÁ el momento que caigamos un -21% en el día, entonces si que habrá nuevo pillados por un largo periodo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Mar 2009)

una noticia mas y me voy........la vigilaremos de cerca...verdad don pepito?

Gas Natural: cuarenta y cinco días consecutivos en caída libre
Joan Cabrero, Bolságora | 12:26 - 10/03/2009

Cotizaciones relacionadasGAS NATURAL 11,43 -7,67% 


Analizando la curva de precios de Gas Natural lo que realmente nos interesa es el último tramo bajista, concretamente el que tuvo su inicio el pasado 7 de enero. Desde entonces ya podemos cuarenta y cinco sesiones consecutivas de caídas que han llevado al título a caer más de un 45%, desde los 21,80 a los actuales 11,65 euros. Sencillamente espectacular en un título que en julio del año 2007 llegó a cotizar por encima de los 43 euros. Desde entonces lleva acumulada una caída de nada más y nada menos del 73,30%.


En plazos cortos sobra decir que la sobreventa es elevadísima y que lo normal es que en cualquier momento pueda provocar que se forme un rebote. En situación muy similar se encuentran muchos valores del mercado continuo y no hay día que alguno "despierte" y forme un fuerte rebote dentro de su caída libre.

Puntos de giro potenciales que pueden provocar un freno temporal en las caídas están siendo alcanzados esta semana, concretamente los mínimos del año 2003, que son el origen del último gran proceso alcista de medio - largo plazo.

Perder la zona de los 12,30 euros a cierre semanal sería otra señal de fortísima debilidad que podría llegar a provocar una profundización de las caídas, no existiendo soporte relevante hasta los mínimos de los años 1996 y 1997 a la altura de los 7,50-8,50 euros.

En plazos cortos no habrá signos de debilidad destacables en la presión vendedora mientras no observemos como una jornada es capaz de cerrar por encima de los máximos de la sesión previa.

En toda la caída descrita desde el 7 de enero, la presión compradora solamente lo ha conseguido en dos ocasiones y es muy probable que a la tercera, como dice el viejo refranero, sea la vencida y pueda ser la señal que avise del inicio de un rebote. 

Operativamente, y teniendo presente que no somos para nada partidarios de enfrentarnos a tendencias bajistas de este calibre y a caídas libres de este tipo sin que medie antes alguna formación de vuelta mucho más amplia y consistente, capaz de hacer girar esa caída, un inversor que quiera aprovechar un rebote en Gas Natural, solamente le quedará la opción de comprar cuando se cumpla la premisa alcista anteriormente señalada y situar un stop loss en los mínimos de la sesión que logre esa condición.


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2009)

No tiene sentido, si las nuevas acc cotizarán a 7,xx€ teniendo en cuenta q a está gentuza, los minoritarios les traen sin cuidado.


----------



## Stuyvesant (10 Mar 2009)

Yo me pondría corto a largo tendido y dentro de un mes vuelvo a mirar si no salta ningún stop. Estos cortos van para largo, por más monerías que hagan.


Las ganancias intradía se van intradía también... a no ser mariscador no te metas por percebes, en dos segundos los marisqueiros os pelan como a un pavo. Ahora se conforman con decimillas, pero esta bajada... Falcone... Corre conejo, Corre.


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2009)

Está mañana tenia plena convicción.... que la patraña esa de citi no iba a durar mucho, pero lamentablemente me equivoque, estamos en un escenario tan dantesco que cualquier rumor es utilizado para manipular la realidad.

El fondo de FALCONE, ha incrementado en 0,46% vs 0,34% su posición corta sobre el SAN, quizás está desesperado por cumplir sus objetivos.

Un 12,50% de subida... son un par de sesiones cayendo un 6,x% y la semana termina el viernes. 

En Noviembre, el mismo fondo hundió la cot un -10,00% en una sesión.


Mañana veremos.... como transcurre la operación!


----------



## Hagen (10 Mar 2009)

corto tambien en el dax 3885


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Corto en el stoxx



Yo también en 1906... suerte


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Mar 2009)

Os recomiendo que os paseis por este hilo, ...por lo visto la crisis se ha acabado y yo con estos pelos

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...103787-el-principio-del-fin-de-la-crisis.html


----------



## chameleon (10 Mar 2009)

están dejando que suba la bolsa para abrir cortos más arriba, y yo creo que van a dejar que suba varios días. falcone no se entera, va a tener que cerrar o le arrollan


----------



## INTRUDER (10 Mar 2009)

¿Habeis dicho SAN?, huy, cuidado con los chicharros, comprad cosas serias como ..... Terras o Rumasas


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Mar 2009)

por cierto, me acaban de soplar de una inminente bajada de tipos de interés en la zona de EU,


----------



## chameleon (10 Mar 2009)

voy a ver que dicen los chicos del hilo del oro
siempre salen cosas muy interesantes


----------



## elias2 (10 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> voy a ver que dicen los chicos del hilo del oro
> siempre salen cosas muy interesantes



ya vengo yo....


yo de vosotros pondria 10% de todo mi capital en oro y plata, ahora que baja, por si las moscas.


----------



## pobracara (10 Mar 2009)

Días con más del 5% de subida.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Mar 2009)

preparaos para la estampida masiva de gacelas 

la bolsa va a quedar como un solar


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Mar 2009)

Yo deje algunos cortos abiertos,pero creo que me los van a tirar mañana por la mañana,seguro que mañana a primera hora seguro que subimos por las gacelas sedientas de papel...


----------



## tonuel (10 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo deje algunos cortos abiertos,pero creo que me los van a tirar mañana por la mañana,seguro que mañana a primera hora seguro que subimos por las gacelas sedientas de papel...



No se que decirte... los futuros están en negativo... :




Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (10 Mar 2009)

Yo me voy a poner una de James Cagney y que le den por culo al IBEX Saint Laurent. 

ALEA JACTA EST, PISCINUM ET INMUNDITIA OMNIA, VENENUM EST.


"_El coche no llego y Jacinto me dejo plantada_" las ultimas palabras de Botín en junio, antes de que le falle la bomba de gasolina del Yate.


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Mar 2009)

quiero mirar esto:


Luna llena Febrero: MAXIMA SUBIDA DEL MES
Luna llena MArzo: MAXIMA SUBIDA DEL MES...


ejem ejem, quien venia diciendo esto?


----------



## tonuel (11 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ejem ejem, quien venia diciendo esto?




No se... ¿Mulder...? : 





Saludos


----------



## felipe (11 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> tanto emocionarme con el ibex y hoy las verdaderas ganancias han estado del lado del chicharrismo PRISA +31,58 despues de haber conseguido una renegociacion de su deuda...mira que se ha anunciado alto y claro..pues me ha entrado por un oido y me ha salido por el otro ..jajajajaja
> saludos



En realidad no ha conseguido todavia la renegociación, la noticia es que tiene un preacuerdo y que está cerca de conseguir el prestamo, por lo que parece si se firma las acciones pueden pegar un buen pelotazo, si no el concurso de acreedores estaría cerca....

Prisa abre firme tras noticia preacuerdo refinanciación - 10/03/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> quiero mirar esto:
> 
> 
> Luna llena Febrero: MAXIMA SUBIDA DEL MES
> ...




Joer...pues para eso no te canses tanto con tus tablillas.

Le pides a Mulder su astrolabio y a tomar vientos.

Este rebote de gato remuerto va a ser sangriento...mucho cuidadín...


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Mar 2009)

pues claro que va a ser sangriento...

la subida de hoy por un mail que dice que citi gana pasta en 2 meses.... filtrado sin querer, jeje...







y el tercer trimestre mete todos los pufos?


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Mar 2009)

segunda foto:







alguien pone la tercera??


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Mar 2009)

Yo pongo el link de la noticia en bloomberg:

Stocks Post Best Rally of 2009 on Improving Citigroup Outlook - Bloomberg.com

Me frotaba los ojos y descojonaba leyéndola.


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Mar 2009)

a citi y a BoA se los quieren merendar GS y MS, al parecer


y Wells no andará lejos de las primeras


alguien ha ganado pasta hoy para 3-4 meses, asi que hala!!! a salirse


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Mar 2009)

Tengo que decir que me fastidian bastante las encuestas que se están haciendo, no me parece serio pronosticar suelos de mercado exactos o intentar anticipar el día en que se tocarán mínimos absolutos.

Mulder, tú mucho decir que la bolsa no es un casino pero no te veo decir nada contra estas apuestas-porra, que son una pura lotería y no aportan nada ya que la mayoría de la gente juega a hacerse el original para ver si suena la flauta y se "encumbra" como gurú.

Hace unos días propuse una encuesta mucho más seria, parecida a las que se hacen por empresas especializadas y que nos sería mucho más útil a todos, la callada generalizada por respuesta...

La encuesta que yo propongo podría hacerse con periodicidad mensual, a principios de cada mes por ejemplo, nos sería muy útil a todos y permitiría saber si, en conjunto, somos manos fuertes o gacelas, también serviría para ver si este "procesador virtual" que forman nuestros cerebros es capaz de batir al mercado.

Sería interesante que para poder votar en la encuesta hubiera que tener una antigüedad mínima o número de mensajes mínimo en el hilo para evitar a los "aguafiestas".

También se podría llevar el % de aciertos de cada forero de manera que la capacidad de predicción de cada uno fuese generalmente reconocida.

Repito la encuesta, me gustaría que la gente votase:

Dentro de cuatro semanas (6 de abril) la bolsa (Ibex35) estará:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 6.936,90 + 3%= *7145*
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 6.936,90 - 3%= *6728.8*
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) *(entre 7145 y 6728.8)*
Yo digo que A. 

Benditaliquidez----> A

Y pongo un gráfico con el que justifico mi voto (justificar el voto es opcional):


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Mar 2009)

yo no voy a entrar en esas apuestas, para eso esta la bolsa...

yo creo que lo que mayormente hacemos por aqui es desojonarnos un poco de todo o tirarnos de los pelos... las porras se pueden tomar con humor... veras que la gente que anda bastante, no ha dicho soportes raros...


y no es lo mismo adivinar tecnicamente donde irá el ibex que adivinar lo que va a hacer 22 dias seguidos...


estoy pensando en filtrar un mail con tablas y ponerme corto...


----------



## Stuyvesant (11 Mar 2009)

Si te refieres al IBEX Saint Laurent (no es 35 ya) ---> - B


¿Te gustan mis coñas?

Al loro tron e incluido un "menos" antes del B ( - B) a ver si luego se me encumbra...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Mar 2009)

Azkuna, cojones, vota, que no te cuesta nada, no es justo que vote yo por ti y te ponga una "B". 

Azkunaveteya---- B
Benditaliquidez----A
Stuyvesant-------B

De momento los bajistas superan a los alcistas en una proporción de 2 a 1, dato de sentimiento muy negativo y, como diría Cárpatos, muy malo para el mercado (si fuésemos manos fuertes) o muy bueno (si fuésemos gacelas).


----------



## Carolus Rex (11 Mar 2009)

Hombre, dentro de cuatro semanas exactas toca otra vez luna llena... 

No voy a despreciar la teoria analítica "Luna-Mulder"... 

Azkunaveteya---- B
Benditaliquidez----A
Stuyvesant-------B
Carolus-----------A

Esta demostrado que con luna llena esto siempre sube...


Edito: Los Japos han chapao para comer con un +4% de subida...


----------



## Realquilado (11 Mar 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mulder, tú mucho decir que la bolsa no es un casino pero no te veo decir nada contra estas apuestas-porra, que son una pura lotería y no aportan nada ya que la mayoría de la gente juega a hacerse el original para ver si suena la flauta y se "encumbra" como gurú.
> 
> La encuesta que yo propongo podría hacerse con periodicidad mensual, a principios de cada mes por ejemplo, nos sería muy útil a todos y permitiría saber si, en conjunto, somos manos fuertes o gacelas, también serviría para ver si este "procesador virtual" que forman nuestros cerebros es capaz de batir al mercado.



BL, colega, te tomas demasiado en serio este hilo.
¿Manos fuertes? ¿Has leído las FAQ del hilo bien para saber lo que son os "leoncios"?
Pero alma de cántaro, ¿cuántos millones de Euros puede mover "en conjunto" la gente de ete hilo? ¿Qué influencia podrían tener, ni aún poniéndose todos de acuerdo, en un valor cotizado?

Y claro que las porras no aportan nada, aquí la peña está para compartir opiniones, no sentar cátedra, y pocos gurús hay porque al que más se moja, Mulder, le caen collejas por todas partes.

Y sí, yo soy uno de esos que entra en este hilo sólo a leer cuando el IBE crece fuertemente hacia abajo... disfruto un montón leyéndoos y los certificados de Tonuel son para mí como el matasellos del burbujismo. 

"Burbuja.info certified"


----------



## chollero (11 Mar 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Hombre, dentro de cuatro semanas exactas toca otra vez luna llena...
> 
> No voy a despreciar la teoria analítica "Luna-Mulder"...
> 
> ...



7,379.29 + 324.31 Nikkei 

me gustaria participar en la encuesta



Chollero-------- A


osea Chollero------- Alguano nos vamos


----------



## chollero (11 Mar 2009)

la clave ha estado en el discurso de USA? eso de que no dejaran que ningun gran banco quiebre? y eso es la una buena noticia?


----------



## Starkiller (11 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> quiero mirar esto:
> 
> 
> Luna llena Febrero: MAXIMA SUBIDA DEL MES
> ...



Lo que yo digo: cábala. Como empecéis a recitar las fechas en Hebreo, me acojono.

Azkunaveteya---- B
Benditaliquidez----A
Stuyvesant-------B
Carolus-----------A
Chollero-----------A
Starkiller----------A

Para lo cual me baso en que aun no hemos caído lo que teníamos que caer, y en abril pegan petardazo los bonos (Lo que a su vez provocará el rebotón ese del 20% de la renta variable del que tanto hablamos), por lo que, aunque haya picos p'arriba, en general vamos a estar por debajo, y bastante.

PS: Realquilado, yo creo que BL por lo de "manos fuertes" o "gacelas" se refiere, no a si movemos el mercado o no (juas), sino a la tipología de nuestras previsiones.


----------



## Burbujeador (11 Mar 2009)

Azkunaveteya---- B
Benditaliquidez----A
Stuyvesant-------B
Carolus-----------A
Chollero-----------A
Starkiller----------A
Burbujeador-------B


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Mar 2009)

Burbujeador dijo:


> Azkunaveteya---- B
> Benditaliquidez----A
> Stuyvesant-------B
> Carolus-----------A
> ...



Buenos dias lo primero... 

Veamos, para mi hemos acabado la onda3 de la onda3 mayor de todo el impulso, la onda2 fue compleja y duró menos de 1 mes, con lo que la onda4 toca simple y más rápida, conclusión final, que en un mes estaremos inmersos en la onda5 de la tercera y por supuesto más abajo (opción B). La única duda que me queda es que nos hayamos metido ya en la onda4 del movimiento mayor (la del +20% vamos... ) y nos pille más arriba...
Esto del timing a mi personalmente me parece una gaita, prefiero los niveles, soportes, ondas y señales de cambio de tendencia.... aunque una porra es una porra, je je

Saludos...

PD: Felicidades a los madridistas!!!!


----------



## Hagen (11 Mar 2009)

Esto va para arriba!!!1 jejejeje

UBS sufre unas pérdidas de 18.000 millones de dólares en 2008 - Cotizalia.com


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

Buenos días.

FUTUROS MIXTOS.


----------



## Starkiller (11 Mar 2009)

Lo vuelvo a poner, para corregir (Quería decir p'abajo, pero puse la opción de p'arriba). Estos días no doy una.

Azkunaveteya---- B
Benditaliquidez----A
Stuyvesant-------B
Carolus-----------A
Chollero-----------A
Starkiller----------B
Burbujeador-------B
las cosas a su cauce------B


----------



## Hagen (11 Mar 2009)

Yo caida y con fuerza, calificacion tipo Fitch B positiva

Azkunaveteya---- B
Benditaliquidez----A
Stuyvesant-------B
Carolus-----------A
Chollero-----------A
Starkiller----------B
Burbujeador-------B
las cosas a su cauce------B
Hagen ------- B+


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2009)

A los buenos días!

Antes de nada un link imprescindible para los que operan en bolsa:

Lunar Calendar 2009

Lo de la luna no son chorradas ni cábalas, es una realidad comprobable desde un histórico.

Hoy tenemos los gaps por abajo, el Stoxx ya lo ha cerrado y el S&P aun no, el gap de ayer en el S&P tampoco fue cerrado y sería lógico que se cerrase hoy, está localizado en 676, nivel que se convierte en un objetivo para este día, el Stoxx lo tendría algo más abajo de 1791.

En el Stoxx también tenemos un doble techo y un fortísimo soporte en 1906 que de ser pasado hacia abajo con claridad supondría el inicio del buen batacazo que me espero para hoy.

Hay cierta probabilidad de seguir subiendo un poco, pero la considero bastante marginal, en cuanto llegue algo de volumen es muy probable que nos caigamos.


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2009)

¿otra porra? esto de las porras terminará por aburrir, ya nadie está haciendo un seguimiento de la de ayer.

Azkunaveteya---- B
Benditaliquidez----A
Stuyvesant-------B
Carolus-----------A
Chollero-----------A
Starkiller----------B
Burbujeador-------B
las cosas a su cauce------B
Mulder ------- B
Hagen ------- B+


----------



## midway (11 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Antes de nada un link imprescindible para los que operan en bolsa:
> 
> ...



false,la luna decía que ayer el madrid elminaba al liverpool,y mintió la muy lagartona


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Mar 2009)

Esto es muy difícil. Deberíamos tener un rebote serio. De otra manera nos metemos en B++. No habrá medias tintas. De todas maneras creo que para entonces el rebote se habrá esfumado, así que voto B.


Azkunaveteya----------- B
Benditaliquidez-----------A
Stuyvesant--------------B
Carolus------------------A
Chollero------------------A
Starkiller-----------------B
Burbujeador--------------B
las cosas a su cauce------B
Hagen -------------------B+
Monsterspeculator--------B


----------



## Condor (11 Mar 2009)

Ayer se compro con el rumor y pronto se venderá con la noticia. 

De todas maneras con las máquinas de impresión a plena capacidad la subida será de cantidad y no de calidad así que: "inflacción"?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Mar 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Ayer se compro con el rumor y pronto se venderá con la noticia.
> 
> De todas maneras con las máquinas de impresión a plena capacidad la subida será de cantidad y no de calidad así que: "infla*cc*ión"?



Se ha corregido tantas veces que pensaba que ya no había nadie que ponía inflación con dos ces.... 

Saludos...


----------



## Condor (11 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Se ha corregido tantas veces que pensaba que ya no había nadie que ponía inflación con dos ces....
> 
> Saludos...



Está entrecomillado por eso mismo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Mar 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Está entrecomillado por eso mismo



Pues estírate algo con una carita de sonrisa o algo...


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

Los leoncios han inmovilizado a ENDESA, ayer la tenian bien sujeta... quizás hoy es el día... quedan 3 días para soltar papel, nadie quiere el dividendo, pagar el 18,00% -retenciones, no es rentable a día de hoy.


----------



## Condor (11 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues estírate algo con una carita de sonrisa o algo...



Yo sólo me río cuando me pagan, como el gran Eugeni.


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

*08:59 el vix cotiza en los 44,37 desde los 49,68 puntos anteriores

08:58 el futuro del west texas (vencimiento de abril) cotiza en los $45,77 (+0,06$)

08:57 el oro cotiza en los $ 899,42 (+0,14%)*


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

ACCIONA el pre está a 75,50€ ? desde 79,00€ del cierre.


----------



## Starkiller (11 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Antes de nada un link imprescindible para los que operan en bolsa:
> 
> ...



Muy científico no es, en absoluto.

Además, ya que tu sacaste la psicología a colación, hay una frase muy usada por los psicólogos: "Correlación no implica causalidad".


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Mar 2009)

Datos:

-Bernstein sube a Telefonica de 15 a 16, y recomienda neutral
-Morgan baja a Antena 3 de 3,80 a 2,80, y recomienda infraponderar
-Citigroup baja a Repsol de 15 a 13 y recomienda mantener
-UBS baja a Mapfre de 2,70 a 1,60 y recomienda neutral
-Española del Zinc reconoce que ninguna de las firmas que dijeron iban a suscribir el 50% de la ampliación de capital lo ha hecho y quedan 3 días.

-Harbinger Capital Partners Master Fund I, LTD comunica a la CNMV posiciones cortas de 37.000.000 acciones en el SAN y de 43.000.000 acciones en el BBVA.

-Calypso Capital Management, LP comunida a la CNMV posiciones cortas de 3.405.000 acciones o el 0,2838% del capital del Sabadell.

-SAN comunica a la CNMV que ha adquirodo a Tokio Marine por 225 millones de euros el 50% de la compañía de seguros Real Tokio Marine Vida e Previdencia que no poseía.

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Muy científico no es, en absoluto.
> 
> Además, ya que tu sacaste la psicología a colación, hay una frase muy usada por los psicólogos: "Correlación no implica causalidad".



Cuando no se conoce el porqué de las cosas se puede decir "correlación no implica causalidad" pero cuando si se conoce el porqué se puede establecer una correlación.

Ya he repetido montones de veces en este hilo que la luna es la que rige el calendario hebreo y que los judíos son los amos y señores de Wall Street, por otra parte saber lo que hace el mercado a medio y corto plazo, mucho más allá del intradía, hace que las 'cábalas' se conviertan en otro hecho fehaciente.

¿porque yo estuve prediciendo un fuerte rebote desde el jueves de la semana pasada para este lunes-martes? pues porque eso ya se veía en el gráfico, hay una diferencia entre la cábala y la predicción y por la parte que me toca creo que, de momento, gano en el segundo. Aunque no siempre acierte.

Creo que alguien ha dicho que podríamos hacer un seguimiento de los foreros que nos mojamos a ver que % se cumple de las predicciones que hacemos, a mi me parece buena idea, pero alguien ha de encargarse de esto ¿quieres hacerlo tu? 

Así sabrás si lo nuestro son cábalas o predicciones fundamentadas


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 Mar 2009)

a los buenos dias.....hoy vengo con resaca de anoche
el SAN se esta puliendo mis ganancias cierro cortos a 4,57 -7 cent de perdidas
estamos muy pegados al dow seguro que subimos para corregirlo


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

_*UBS registra unas pérdidas de 18.000 millones de dólares en 2008*_



UBS, el mayor banco suizo, ha anunciado que en 2008 registró unas pérdidas de 20.900 millones de francos suizos (unos 18.000 millones de dólares), más de lo previsto inicialmente, tras incluir los gastos ocasionados por los problemas legales en Estados Unidos. El impacto negativo sobre sus ingresos netos fue de 1.190 millones de francos, tal y como informa hoy la entidad.

A finales de febrero, un despacho de abogados denunció ante la Fiscalía Pública helvética a UBS y a la Autoridad de Vigilancia de los Mercados Financieros de Suiza (FINMA) por su decisión de revelar a las autoridades de Estados Unidos los nombres de titulares de cuentas bancarias abiertas en ese establecimiento bancario.

Además, el 18 de febrero UBS accedió a pagar 780 millones de dólares al fisco de EEUU por haber ayudado a clientes estadounidenses a evadir impuestos, informó el departamento de Justicia. Además, la entidad prometió dar al Gobierno los nombres de esos clientes en un acuerdo legal alcanzado en un juzgado de Fort Lauderdale (Florida), según un comunicado.

"Nuestra previsión a corto plazo sigue siendo extremadamente cuata", ha ndicho el presidente y director ejecutivo del grupo, Peter Kurer y Oswald Gruebel, en una carta a sus accionistas. El mes pasado, el banco suizo fichó a Gruebel, ex CEO de Credit Suisse, en sustitución de Marcel Rohner, con el objetivo de intentar devolver la confianza a los inversores.

Las acciones de la entidad suiza cayeron un 3,8% en la apertura de hoy debido a la reformulación de sus resultados.


----------



## tonuel (11 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> a los buenos dias.....hoy vengo con resaca de anoche




¿Eres del Liverpool...? 





Saludos


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

La elaboración de la compras, estrategias para cortos, es mucho desgaste! XD


----------



## pyn (11 Mar 2009)

Hola, los que haceis tradding ¿con que broker operais?¿renta4? Para alguien que no va a hacer tradding intradia ¿cuál recomendais? a poder ser que no tenga comisión de custodia por aquello de meterse hoy y salirse... cuando "vaya p'arriba".


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Eres del Liverpool...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues no mucho,,la verdad....:


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

Europa nos lleva ventaja en las caidas, como siempre el IBEX llegará tarde....


----------



## tonuel (11 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> pues no mucho,,la verdad....:




Entonces remojaste las penas o las plusvalias, una de dos... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

La próxima cumbre del G20 en Londres puede resultar una catástrofe si el anfitrión, el primer ministro británico, Gordon Brown, distrae la atención con temas como las primas que cobran los banqueros o los paraísos fiscales, advierte la patronal británica. Según el presidente de la Confederación de la Industria Británica, Martin Broughton, la próxima cumbre de países industrializados y emergentes debería centrar su atención, por el contrario, en la lucha contra el proteccionismo -incluido el compromiso de no elevar los aranceles- y en medidas para estimular la economía global.


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

REYAL URBIS SA Comprar valor Información a 11 MAR 2009 - 9:59 
Último
2,00
EUR

Diferencia
+0,55

Máximo
1,89

Compra - Precio
1,50

Compra - Vol.
500

PER
% Diferencia
*+37,93%*


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La próxima cumbre del G20 en Londres puede resultar una catástrofe si el anfitrión, el primer ministro británico, Gordon Brown, distrae la atención con temas como las primas que cobran los banqueros o los paraísos fiscales, advierte la patronal británica. Según el presidente de la Confederación de la Industria Británica, Martin Broughton, la próxima cumbre de países industrializados y emergentes debería centrar su atención, por el contrario, en la lucha contra el proteccionismo -incluido el compromiso de no elevar los aranceles- y en medidas para estimular la economía global.



La lucha contra los paraisos fiscales es una batalla perdida de antemano a no ser que nos lo tomemos como una guerra de invasión, no por hacer listas esos paraisos dejarán de serlo y por mi parte deberían seguir tal como están porque los primeros damnificados por este problema son los gobiernos que exigen demasiados impuestos a sus ciudadanos y empresas, que los bajen y a los paraisos fiscales ya no les saldrá rentable serlo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Mar 2009)

oigan en la porra no me pongan ni A nii B, sino lo contrario


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2009)

Se me acaba de romper una figura bajista que tenía en vigor, ahora habrá que ver que ocurre con el resto de figuras de otros índices y ver cual es la nueva figura que se forma tras esta.

Pero empiezo a tener fe en un rebote más fuerte del que parecía en un principio. Esto no quiere decir que hoy no acabemos bajando.


----------



## Gamu (11 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La lucha contra los paraisos fiscales es una batalla perdida de antemano a no ser que nos lo tomemos como una guerra de invasión, no por hacer listas esos paraisos dejarán de serlo y por mi parte deberían seguir tal como están porque los primeros damnificados por este problema son los gobiernos que exigen demasiados impuestos a sus ciudadanos y empresas, que los bajen y a los paraisos fiscales ya no les saldrá rentable serlo.



no hay ni un solo paraiso fiscal que no dependa de un estado "refugio". Son microestados que dependen al 99% del comercio con sus vecinos. Sin esa protección se derrumbarian como un castillo de naipes.

La sola amenaza de un embargo comercial a los paraisos fiscales que no se "avengan a razones", sería más que suficiente para liquidar su "boyante" economía. 

Está más que claro que va a haber una cierta armonización fiscal global (muy light eso si), y que eso sentará las bases para firmar acuerdos de comercio "mas o menos" justo.


----------



## wsleone (11 Mar 2009)

El primero con dos OO bien grandes que se meta que avise


----------



## wsleone (11 Mar 2009)

Habéis visto el subidón que ha pegado Gas Natural ? :


----------



## Peter Petrelli (11 Mar 2009)

*chuleton*

Buenas,

Hace un rato, fuera de San a 4,46


Saludos.

Tonuel, gracias por tus pregarias.


----------



## tonuel (11 Mar 2009)

Peter Petrelli dijo:


> Tonuel, gracias por tus pregarias.




A mandar... 


Ahora está subiendo un 4,69%... Falcone va a morir... :


Por cierto:

¿Alguien conserva sus SAN compradas a 4 €...?




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

Barrido de cortos en toda regla, la guerra contra los cortos ha comenzado.


----------



## Hagen (11 Mar 2009)

Vaya dos sesiones más brutales....


----------



## chameleon (11 Mar 2009)

yo ya dije lo que pensaba, esto no para hasta mucho más arriba, 8300
dentro de rep a 12.04 lástima no haberme atrevido cuando estaba a 11,30
todavía falta por claudicar falcone, y SAN puede volver a 6 fácil

me joroba el PO de rep a 13, pero creo que lo va a pasar mañana mismo

esto no significa nada, ni recuperación. sólo significa un ajuste en la caída de este año
hay que cambiar el chip, ni siempre sube ni siempre baja...


----------



## Peter Petrelli (11 Mar 2009)

*San a 4*

Buenas,

Yo no las conservo, en un momento que estaba a 4,51 hemos puesto el stop en 4,46 y ha bajado de golpe y se han vendido.... pero tengo un conocido que las mantiene compradas a 3.96.

Saludos


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

Es muy extraño.... quieren sembrar el desanimo a los cortos.


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2009)

Pues yo acabo de ver como se rompen dos figuras bajistas en un rato, esto es la traca final de un ciclo y ahora empieza otro que será igualmente bajista, pero tal vez hoy aun no nos enteraremos.

Sigo diciendo que esta rotura no quiere decir nada, aunque ahora tengo cierta incertidumbre por saber si el rebote va más lejos o se ha terminado ya, tal vez los gringos nos den la clave esta tarde. No creo que sigamos subiendo más allá de hoy, aunque ahora mismo no está claro del todo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Mar 2009)

Me han follado todos los cortos esta mañana pero bien...
He soltado todas las acciona a 80,15 y Cintra a 3,50
Me siguen quedando Repsol,Gamesa,Grifols y Endesa


----------



## JAC 59 (11 Mar 2009)

Y si el IBEX estuviese pullbackeando la directriz perdida??


----------



## wsleone (11 Mar 2009)

De pasar algo (arriba o abajo), igual dentro de media hora. Está haciendo algo parecido a ayer en las mismas horas, y fue ayer a hacia las 12:30 cuando empezó a cambiar todo. Si acierto soy el sucesor de Mulder y me deberéis pleitesía


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

Yo digo que para abajo... solo hay que ver la bolsa más coherente .UK. además las mismas pautas que ayer, imposible!

Reclutamiento de gacelas codiciosas por plusvalías faciles, el día de subidón fue ayer... ya veremos!


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> De pasar algo (arriba o abajo), igual dentro de media hora. Está haciendo algo parecido a ayer en las mismas horas, y fue ayer a hacia las 12:30 cuando empezó a cambiar todo. Si acierto soy el sucesor de Mulder y me deberéis pleitesía



¿pleitesía? prepara la colleja que vas a recibir más que un tonto


----------



## wsleone (11 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿pleitesía? prepara la colleja que vas a recibir más que un tonto





jejeje tú no sabes que Tonuel está rezando por mí


----------



## tonuel (11 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿pleitesía? prepara la colleja que vas a recibir más que un tonto



Yo diria que es el mejor candidato al owned del dia... 



wsleone dijo:


> jejeje tú no sabes que Tonuel está rezando por mí




Hoy me he dejado los crucifijos en casa... lo siento hamijo... :o


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Mar 2009)

El bbva me acaba de joder los cortos que le volvi a poner grrrrr
Me esta saliendo cara la broma!


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

Hay que tener paciencia...


----------



## chollero (11 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Esto es muy difícil. Deberíamos tener un rebote serio. De otra manera nos metemos en B++. No habrá medias tintas. De todas maneras creo que para entonces el rebote se habrá esfumado, así que voto B.
> 
> 
> Azkunaveteya----------- B
> ...



joer seguis


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay que tener paciencia...



si paciencia tengo,me las ejecutan directamente interdin ya que meti poca pasta y al subir me ejecutan los cortos :


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

Han conseguido despertar al inversor desconfiado? Ayer hubo volumen por toda la subida y muchos subieron sobre la marcha.

Mucho me temo... que esto es una nueva encerrona.


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

HL ... ahora es el momento de los cortos sobre BBVA


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Mar 2009)

chollero dijo:


> joer seguis



coño repito, que yo soy ni de A ni de B, sino de C

Los pedidos de la industria alemana caen un 8%
12:55 La cartera de pedidos de la industria alemana cayó en enero un 8 por ciento con respecto a diciembre y *un 37,9 por ciento* con respecto al mismo mes de 2008, según los datos provisionales publicados hoy por el Ministerio de Economía. En diciembre, se había registrado un retroceso del 7,6 por ciento con respecto a noviembre. Según indicó el Ministerio, el descenso fue especialmente patente en la cartera de pedidos del extranjero que descendió un 11,4 por ciento


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> coño repito, que yo soy ni de A ni de B, sino de C
> 
> Los pedidos de la industria alemana caen un 8%
> 12:55 La cartera de pedidos de la industria alemana cayó en enero un 8 por ciento con respecto a diciembre y *un 37,9 por ciento* con respecto al mismo mes de 2008, según los datos provisionales publicados hoy por el Ministerio de Economía. En diciembre, se había registrado un retroceso del 7,6 por ciento con respecto a noviembre. Según indicó el Ministerio, el descenso fue especialmente patente en la cartera de pedidos del extranjero que descendió un 11,4 por ciento



si con esto el DAX no se da la vuelta... es que alguien ha acertado con el 20% ya





la cara:
Solicitudes hipotecas EE UU suben un 11,3%
13:04 Las solicitudes de hipotecas semanales en EE UU aumentaron un 11,3%, lo que supone la primera subida desde hace tres semanas. Hace siete días, las peticiones registraron un retroceso del 12,6%. Por otro lado, el coste de financiación se redujo un 0,18%, la segunda tasa más baja desde 1990, y las solicitudes de refinanciación aumentaron un 13,3%.

la cruz:
citi sube un 10%


----------



## chameleon (11 Mar 2009)

hoy a falcone le van a dar pero bien


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

Por ahora solo hay 53M de negociación en SAN, lo normal es +100M al cierre... queda tiempo para soltar.


----------



## Gamu (11 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me han follado todos los cortos esta mañana pero bien...
> He soltado todas las acciona a 80,15 y Cintra a 3,50
> Me siguen quedando Repsol,Gamesa,Grifols y Endesa



ya se avisó en este mismo hilo de que cuando tirara para arriba, sería brutalmente, y precisamente se debería al cierre de cortos forzoso por falta de garantias debido al apalancamiento.

No me extrañaria que acabaramos esta semana con un +20%. 

Lo peor de la gran cantidad de cortos apalancados, es que seguro que más de uno de los hedges que apostaban mucho en corto puede que se declaren insolventes y no devuelvan todas las acciones que pidieron prestadas. Otro marronazo más.

Falcone, hazte caquita pero ya.


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

Sigo confiando en ENDESA... tengo una orden de compra en 18,57€ están reservando el subidón para mañana / viernes.


----------



## chameleon (11 Mar 2009)

ya está el oro por debajo de 900 otra vez
necesitan que entre dinero en la bolsa, tiene que subir más
hasta que en la radio se escuche que "es el momento de invertir"


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Mar 2009)

Así va la cosa:

Azkunaveteya-----------C---------- 0
Benditaliquidez-----------A--------- 1
Stuyvesant--------------B--------- -1
Carolus------------------A--------- 1
Chollero------------------B--------- -1
Starkiller-----------------B	-------- -1
Burbujeador--------------B--------- -1
las cosas a su cauce------B	-------- -1
Hagen -------------------B-------- -1
Monsterspeculator--------B -------- -1


suma------------------------------- -5
media------------------------------ -0,5

La media sería nuestro indicador, tiene que estar entre +1(todo el mundo alcista) y -1(todo el mundo bajista).

Y repito, no es una porra ya que sólo hay tres opciones, es un indicador de sentimiento de mercado, a ver quién le pone nombre al indicador, yo propongo "Burbuja Confidence Index" o BCI. 

Si alguno quiere votar que se apresure porque hay que cerrar el plazo, lo voy a guardar en un archivo excel y el día 6 de marzo veremos qué tal.

Si la cosa tiene éxito podremos representar la evolución del índice a lo largo del tiempo en un gráfico y confrontarlo con la evolución del Ibex, a ver si somos leoncios o gacelas.

Que vote la gente, no creo que sea tanto esfuerzo, es sólo una vez al mes.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> HL ... ahora es el momento de los cortos sobre BBVA



Tengo la cuenta de interdin tiesa,meti dinero esta mañana pero hasta que no lo contabilizen no podre operar a la baja,menudos cortos le meteria a BBVA a 5,4 y a San a 4,7 pero la subidita de esta mañana me dejo con una mano delante y otra detras


----------



## chameleon (11 Mar 2009)

y que es eso de ABC?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> y que es eso de ABC?



Dentro de cuatro semanas (6 de abril) la bolsa (Ibex35) estará:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 6.936,90 + 3%= 7145)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 6.936,90 - 3%= 6728.8)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 7145 y 6728.8)

A= alcista
B= bajista
C= "centrista"


----------



## tonuel (11 Mar 2009)

D= Desplomista

Azkunaveteya-----------C---------- 0
Benditaliquidez-----------A--------- 1
Stuyvesant--------------B--------- -1
Carolus------------------A--------- 1
Chollero------------------B--------- -1
Starkiller-----------------B -------- -1
Burbujeador--------------B--------- -1
las cosas a su cauce------B -------- -1
Hagen -------------------B-------- -1
Monsterspeculator--------B -------- -1
tonuel--------------------D-------- -2




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Mar 2009)

Azkunaveteya-----------C---------- 0
Benditaliquidez-----------A--------- 1
Stuyvesant--------------B--------- -1
Carolus------------------A--------- 1
Chollero------------------B--------- -1
Starkiller-----------------B -------- -1
Burbujeador--------------B--------- -1
las cosas a su cauce------B -------- -1
Hagen -------------------B-------- -1
Monsterspeculator--------B -------- -1
tonuel--------------------D-------- -2
DR Lecter ----------------B--------- - 1


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Mar 2009)

Tonuel, lo siento, ya sabemos que eres mano fuerte pero tu opinión no puede valer por dos.

Confórmate con un -1, eso sí, te lo pondré en rojo.

Azkunaveteya-----------C---------- 0
Benditaliquidez-----------A--------- 1
Stuyvesant--------------B--------- -1
Carolus------------------A--------- 1
Chollero------------------B--------- -1
Starkiller-----------------B -------- -1
Burbujeador--------------B--------- -1
las cosas a su cauce------B -------- -1
Hagen -------------------B-------- -1
Monsterspeculator--------B -------- -1
DR Lecter ----------------B--------- -1 
tonuel--------------------B -------- -1

suma------------------------------ -7
media----------------------------- -0,583

Como es la primera vez que lo elaboramos podemos decir que es una lectura extrema, mínimo histórico nunca antes visto.


----------



## chameleon (11 Mar 2009)

joer anda que no es difícil predecir de aquí a un mes 
por ahí se habla de mediados de abril como hecatombe bursátil
yo me mojo para esta semana, alcista y posiblemente la próxima también, tope 8300


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Mar 2009)

Mucha porra y mucho de boquilla pero aqui no poneis las operaciones que haceis,venga enseñar las cartas que estais todos muy calladitos....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Mar 2009)

Tranquilos todos con esta subida que no nos llevará a ese +20%...  es la onda4 pero menor (de la onda3), nos llevará al 50% de la onda3 730/740 del S&P o al 61,8% 770/780... de ahí al guano... a buscar el 620/630. Éste si será un suelo de medio plazo, a partir de ahí, a subir el +20% (onda4 mayor)... :

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (11 Mar 2009)

totalmente deacuerdo, pero de 780 que dices que puede llegar, hasta 670 hay un 16.5% ...
podría llegar sin problemas a tocar 800


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> joer anda que no es difícil predecir de aquí a un mes
> por ahí se habla de mediados de abril como hecatombe bursátil
> yo me mojo para esta semana, alcista y posiblemente la próxima también, tope 8300



Hombre, se podría hacer cada semana, o cada 15 días, pero entonces habría que votar el viernes después del cierre del ibex o el lunes por la mañana.

Mójate, estará bien ver los resultados mes a mes, podemos aprender mucho de los demás y también de nosotros mismos.

Si no es tocar mucho los cojones la podemos hacer cada semana o cada dos semanas, cualquiera puede abrir la encuesta cada lunes y yo me comprometo a llevar contabilizados los resultados para tener un histórico.


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2009)

Yo me había apuntado y alguien me ha eliminado de la lista:

Azkunaveteya-----------C---------- 0
Benditaliquidez-----------A--------- 1
Stuyvesant--------------B--------- -1
Carolus------------------A--------- 1
Chollero------------------B--------- -1
Starkiller-----------------B -------- -1
Burbujeador--------------B--------- -1
las cosas a su cauce------B -------- -1
Hagen -------------------B-------- -1
Monsterspeculator--------B -------- -1
DR Lecter ----------------B--------- -1 
tonuel--------------------B -------- -1
*Mulder -------------------B-------- -1*

suma------------------------------ -8
media----------------------------- no se, calculalo tu


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mucha porra y mucho de boquilla pero aqui no poneis las operaciones que haceis,venga enseñar las cartas que estais todos muy calladitos....



Yo llevo 4200 repsoles compradas a 12,1 de media.


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Han conseguido despertar al inversor desconfiado? Ayer hubo volumen por toda la subida y muchos subieron sobre la marcha.
> 
> Mucho me temo... que esto es una nueva encerrona.



Volumen del Stoxx de todo marzo hasta ayer:



> 2009-03-02 1664410
> 2009-03-03 1633938
> 2009-03-04 1646803
> 2009-03-05 1761747
> ...



Parece que el volumen ayer si que fue alto pero no el día que más volumen hubo.


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

MI HF está intentando tumbar a ENDESA desde hace una media hora.... vamos por buen camino ahora -1,41%

TARGET acumular para vender el viernes, PO 18,57EUR COMPRA.


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Volumen del Stoxx de todo marzo hasta ayer:
> 
> 
> 
> Parece que el volumen ayer si que fue alto pero no el día que más volumen hubo.



En este caso, gracias por la info... pero la referencia era sobre el IBEX.


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En este caso, gracias por la info... pero la referencia era sobre el IBEX.



Helo:



> 2009-03-02 13731
> 2009-03-03 15749
> 2009-03-04 12973
> 2009-03-05 13757
> ...



Las comparaciones con el Stoxx son ridículas


----------



## Globito (11 Mar 2009)

14:22 BANCO SANTANDER 
Consejero aumenta su participación

[ BANCO SANTANDER ]

Terence Lord Burns, consejero de la entidad, comunica la compra de 30.000 acciones del Banco Santander a *3,99 euros por título.*


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

TIMIDA apertura en USA

+0,21


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Mar 2009)

Globito dijo:


> 14:22 BANCO SANTANDER
> Consejero aumenta su participación
> 
> [ BANCO SANTANDER ]
> ...



El malvado Mr. Burns comprando santanderes, excelente...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Mar 2009)

Los banquitos me vuelven a reventar los cortos,ufff


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Mar 2009)

Corto en el Stokk 1976,5...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Los banquitos me vuelven a reventar los cortos,ufff




¿Te pongo una "B" en la encuesta?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Mar 2009)




----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Mar 2009)

Por cierto veo a BBVA muy fuerte,no cede

Me voy una hora a tomar el fresco,que a estas horas ya voy bien servido


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Corto en el Stokk 1976,5...



Vendidos en 1962,5...


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

Esto se tiene que desinflar en los prox minutos!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 Mar 2009)

bueno mas o menos esto es lo que debia pasar unos 7300 mas o menos y pa bajo
a ver si esta es la buena y gano la porra
de momento sigo fuera en todo...me esperare a las 5.15 para empezar a tomar posiciones


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Mar 2009)

Cuidado con el oro como no supere el 905... hoy ha llegado al 904, y ahora está en los 893-900, parece que está acabando un HCH, y ese 904 podría ser el pull-back final, tiene un objetivo bajista de cumplirse la figura de unos -110$, para ir a buscar los 800$, esto tendría que coincidir +o- con la onda4 mayor en la bolsa, así que por ahora no me cuadra, pero es lo que hay... :

Saludos...

PD: A mi me cuadraría más, que la línea clavicular pasara por los 900$, y ahora subiera hasta los 920/25$ y ahí se desplomara....


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2009)

Me siento estafado :

Entro en san a 4,77,stop a 4,72...lo toca lo justo para que salte...lo dicho,un timo 


Editoor cierto,que bestialidad lo del citi...mira que lo pense hace unos dias.Jodio gallina...


----------



## tonuel (11 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me siento estafado :
> 
> *Entro en san a 4,77,stop a 4,72...*lo toca lo justo para que salte...lo dicho,un timo











Saludos


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

Es una completa locura entrar en SAN, por dos centimos de beneficio... la cautela es lo mejor en estos casos.

Me sigue impresionando la sincronización del IBEX con USA, sube una decimas y alla vamos!

y al bajar... lo mismo... SP... EN TIEMPO REAL .CAE IBEX


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

TONUEL, te gusta como las manos fuertes tumban a ENDESA... ?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Mar 2009)

Reservas USA:

*Reservas de crudo suben 700.000 barriles.
Reservas de gasolina caen 3.000.000 de barriles.
Reservas de destilados suben 2.100.000 barriles.*

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (11 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TONUEL, te gusta como las manos fuertes tumban a ENDESA... ?




De Endesa nos vamos a llevar hasta el solar... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

Esas pobres gacelas que oyen los cantos de beneficios del IBEX, piensan que apretando un botón salen las plusvalías por el monitor.

Aquí hay que tener el postgrado para poder recoger esas migaj.....

El ibex vuelve al guanoooooooo!!! coming soon!


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El ibex vuelve al guanoooooooo!!! coming soon!



NOOOOOOOO, paradlo, paradlo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 Mar 2009)

pues si ,yo creo que ya va siendo hora.....cortos en iberdrola a 4,72 stop en 4,85 ajustado ajustado
a ver si hay suerte


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

Es imposible... hay una syncro entre el SP y nuestro IBEX, es instantaneo, sube - y baja a la par.


----------



## chameleon (11 Mar 2009)

todavía no...
los subidones de estos dos días tienen que corregir un poquito, no se puede tener esa curva ascendente
pero esperad que los americanos suban, por lo menos hasta las 17:00 ...
y mañana puede que corrijamos

edit: vendidas repsoles 12,59 sé que subiremos más pero paso de arriesgarme, ahora a corregir!!


----------



## dekka (11 Mar 2009)

Me parece que ya esta todo el pescao vendido


----------



## Stuyvesant (11 Mar 2009)

Joder con benditaliquidez, si hasta pone nota en 12 horas que lleva con el Ranking. En otra vida ha sido profesor de secundaria de los del boli rojo. Yo pense que esto no era intradía.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> pues si ,yo creo que ya va siendo hora.....cortos en iberdrola a 4,72 stop en 4,85 ajustado ajustado
> a ver si hay suerte



Parece que nos estamos cubriendo de gloria hoy,no?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> todavía no...
> los subidones de estos dos días tienen que corregir un poquito, no se puede tener esa curva ascendente
> pero esperad que los americanos suban, por lo menos hasta las 17:00 ...
> y mañana puede que corrijamos
> ...



hombre,hay que ir poquito a poco,a las 17.00 empezare con los bancos


----------



## chameleon (11 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> hombre,hay que ir poquito a poco,a las 17.00 empezare con los bancos



esta tarde lo pasarás mal, viendo como sube USA
pero hay que corregir... subimos demasiado empinados


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

Hoy hay mucha volatilidad.... superamos a EUROPA en la media de subidas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tranquilos todos con esta subida que no nos llevará a ese +20%...  es la onda4 pero menor (de la onda3), nos llevará al 50% de la onda3 730/740 del S&P o al 61,8% 770/780... de ahí al guano... a buscar el 620/630. Éste si será un suelo de medio plazo, a partir de ahí, a subir el +20% (onda4 mayor)... :
> 
> Saludos...



De Cárpatos...

*Si tuviera que destacar en una frase lo más importante que se dice hoy en el mundillo y en los boletines, tengo claro cual sería:

Se piensa que este no es el rebote bueno.

Así de claro. Muy pocos hedges piensan que esta sea la buena, eso sí piensan que puede llegar bastante más arriba, pero con un margen de como un 4 % más del nivel actual como mucho.

Los boletines insisten en que en la zona de 760 a 765 espera un papelón de los buenos.

Además incluso muchos hedge no tienen claro ni siquiera que se llegue ahí.

No se quien tendrá razón, pero lo importante es que el ambiente es de cierto escepticismo.

Casi todo el mundo cree que quedaría otra onda bajista importante antes de ya venir el rebote bueno, de una gran violencia y duración.

*Jeje, no soy Cárpatos...


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

Ya decia yo... OBAMA está hablando... la bolsa responde!

*16:19 EE.UU.: OBAMA ES OPTIMISTA SOBRE LA COOPERACIÓN GLOBAL

16:18 EE.UU.: OBAMA: RECUPERACIÓN DE EEUU, DEPENDE DEL RESTO DEL MUNDO*


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 Mar 2009)

asi me gusta barack! dales duro a esos capitalistas !


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Mar 2009)

Parece que bajamos un poquito,menos mal!


----------



## sopelmar (11 Mar 2009)

acaban de decirme que el rebote durara varios dias quizas semanas : , se acabaron los cortos , que alguien me explique lo de endesa , veo mayor caida en iberdrola y gamesa y no tiene el colchon del dividendo del lunes :

lecter tu que andas fuerte de endesas como lo ves para ir de compras mañana viernes


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Parece que bajamos un poquito,menos mal!



HEREJE, INFIEL.

¿No eras tu el que tenías GAM? Tiene que seguir subiendo...


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2009)

Vaya,pues al final sirvio de algo el stop de los cojones


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

Hay mas diversión cuando hace POP no hay STOP!

Estos dos días alcistas... son muy aburridos.........

ENDESA es una trampa... tienes que salir el viernes.... no puedes quedarte comprado para el lunes.


----------



## tonuel (11 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya,pues al final sirvio de algo el stop de los cojones




Si... para perder pasta... hoy has tenido buen ojo hamijo... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

El Ibex no quiere volver al rojo... está en plan zombie-USA marioneta-


----------



## sopelmar (11 Mar 2009)

ya ni el gato muerto es lo que era 

y esto es todo el abismo que se profetizaba


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Mar 2009)

Buenas tardes
Quiero sangre
Sigo corto y he aumentando posición corta (los rebotes son para eso)

¿Que tal el rebotillo? Imagino que le habréis sacado jugo

Toi liadillo con mis aficiones artísticas y deportivas

Hasta mañana


----------



## chameleon (11 Mar 2009)

el oro recuperando fuerte...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Mar 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> HEREJE, INFIEL.
> 
> ¿No eras tu el que tenías GAM? Tiene que seguir subiendo...



Tengo mucha mas pasta en cortos que en largos,como suba San,BBVA,Telefonica,Iberdrola y Gas Natural me crujen vivo!


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si... para perder pasta... hoy has tenido buen ojo hamijo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No,pues el caso es que no aprendo y he vuelto a entrar a 4,62...sin comentarios


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cuidado con el oro como no supere el 905... hoy ha llegado al 904, y ahora está en los 893-900, parece que está acabando un HCH, y ese 904 podría ser el pull-back final, tiene un objetivo bajista de cumplirse la figura de unos -110$, para ir a buscar los 800$, esto tendría que coincidir +o- con la onda4 mayor en la bolsa, así que por ahora no me cuadra, pero es lo que hay... :
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: A mi me cuadraría más, que la línea clavicular pasara por los 900$, y ahora subiera hasta los 920/25$ y ahí se desplomara....





chameleon dijo:


> el oro recuperando fuerte...



Esto me cuadra más... nos vamos a por los 925$...


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Mar 2009)

solo venia a saludar


epa!


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

El IBEX no tiene fondo -resistencia- para subir de nuevo... por mucho que lo intenta.... esos cortos RULEZ!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Mar 2009)

Mas cortos sobre BBVA a 5,29 y San a 4,62
Voy viendo nuevas victimas


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2009)

Señores el rebote ya terminó, esta mañana hemos oficializado el final de un ciclo bajista y ahora empezamos otro que será bajista también, lo que tenemos esta tarde es la primera onda. Mañana podríamos ver algún pequeño rebote por la tarde pero no superaremos los máximos de hoy, aunque esto habrá que confirmarlo.

En diario tenemos un cuadro bajista que viene desde el 6 de enero, habíamos llegado al 60% de bajada y hemos corregido hasta el 50%, ahí nos hemos vuelto abajo sin remedio.

Se puede ver igual en casi cualquier índice, incluido el Ibex.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mas cortos sobre BBVA a 5,29 y San a 4,62
> Voy viendo nuevas victimas



¿No serás tu ese al que llaman FALCONE?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Mar 2009)

Entro largo sin convicción en el Stokk, nivel 1939,5... :o

Edito: Obama: Comenta que la recuperación de la economía de los EEUU depende del resto del mundo (es decir, por favor no paren de comprar deuda) y que se necesita ir todos a la vez en las acciones que se tomen para atacar el problema y que es optimista acerca de que se consiga.

Edito: Me saco las comisiones y fiesta, no me gusta ni un pelo...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Mar 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿No serás tu ese al que llaman FALCONE?



Falcone a mi lado es un muerto de hambre,las autenticas manos fuertes que dominan el mercado estan aqui en nuestro querido hilo


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2009)

Si por un casual hay algun visionario en el foro...que va a hacer el san en subasta? :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si por un casual hay algun visionario en el foro...que va a hacer el san en subasta? :



Ya se está subastando el SAN...?: jodó que rápido avanza la crisis...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Mar 2009)

Vaya tela,me voy a quedar vendido hasta mañana como hoy espero que no se repita la historia


----------



## chameleon (11 Mar 2009)

¿porqué subimos tanto?
no lo puedo comprender :?


----------



## Globito (11 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si por un casual hay algun visionario en el foro...que va a hacer el san en subasta? :



Cierre a 4,70.

Firmado: *Vidente *Boluda


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

En USA han recuperado ... pero parece que vuelven a caer ahora mismo... el ibex quiere hacer un cierre en +0,80%

VIDENTE: DP ANUK


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2009)

Me sali,ni subasta ni leches...no esta ya el corazon para estas emociones


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 Mar 2009)

le he puesto precio de corto a 4,65 al SAN pero no se yo si me entrara
me he vuelto una rata centimera


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

Y ahora es cuando USA comienza a bajar...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 Mar 2009)

pues al final no me ha entrado...a ver si los yanquis locos no se hostian demasiado hoy y el dow se queda pegado a los 7000 ,para conseguir una entrada maja in the morning
saludos a todos !


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Mar 2009)

Acciona y sus subastas,no me entreno la orden de compra a 76,50... y luego suben la cotizacion al puro estilo SAN


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2009)

Esta tarde hemos bajado con mucho volumen, fíjense en esta tabla, es el volumen diario a las 18:00 horas de cada día en el Stoxx:



> 2009-03-02 18:00 1435083
> 2009-03-03 18:00 1440441
> 2009-03-04 18:00 1462918
> 2009-03-05 18:00 1554543
> ...


----------



## chollero (11 Mar 2009)

hay alguien ahí?


----------



## Kujire (11 Mar 2009)

Of course busy


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2009)

chollero dijo:


> hay alguien ahí?



Yo sigo aquí, ahora estoy analizando bund, petroleo y divisas para ver hacia donde nos vamos, de momento el futuro del bund ha perdido bastante estos últimos días y eso explica en parte el rebote de las bolsas, pero parece que hay más cosas.

Luego lo cuento por aquí.


----------



## chameleon (11 Mar 2009)

este viernes tenemos triple hora bruja. se unen varios vencimientos de derivados en un mismo día, futuros y opciones sobre índices y acciones.

días como este suele subir la bolsa

edito: en realidad serán movimientos de manos fuertes para dejar el precio de liquidación donde a ellos mejor les venga.
si alguien tiene alguna idea de dónde les puede convenir dejarlos de cara a siguientes vencimientos se agradece


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> este viernes tenemos triple hora bruja. se unen varios vencimientos de derivados en un mismo día, futuros y opciones sobre índices y acciones.
> 
> días como este suele subir la bolsa
> 
> ...



El vencimiento es el viernes siguiente día 20 de marzo, siento aguarte la fiesta 

Pero ire estudiando concentración de posis en las opciones a ver que hay.


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

Esta claro que ENDESA será una de las manipuladas, hoy se han negociado 1,2M .... en mayor medida han sido ventas, solo hay una agencia que ha comprado DBS MA 371.901 ACC.

El dividendo es muy peligroso,,,,,,, una vez entregado el prox lunes, el 18% te lo deducen directamente.... y con total seguridad la cot se irá un -8,00% aparte del lavado de papel de propio div.

A no ser que las 57M de prestadas.... las vendan antes del viernes.... muy arriesgado e interesante en ambos casos.


Crees que pagaran el div al propietario de la cot y los cortos seguirán abiertos?


----------



## Condor (11 Mar 2009)

El mercado ya descontó las pérdidas de UBS?


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

Si, está mañana durante 10 minutos, cuando estaba el ibex -1,14% luego salió la noticia de las inyecciones para comprar activos tóxicos y comenzo la fiesta alcista en segundos!


----------



## chameleon (11 Mar 2009)

yo no lo sé dp, creo que es una forma de sacar pasta de las gacelas que se pongan largas. ellos estarán protegidos largos y cortos y ganarán al día siguiente.

por cierto, se habla de hecatombe el próximo lunes, alguna quiebra gordísima.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> por cierto, se habla de hecatombe el próximo lunes, alguna quiebra gordísima.



¿Te refieres a alguna empresa de este nuestro IBEX patrio? cuenta, cuenta...


----------



## chameleon (11 Mar 2009)

no... una americana
pero claro, eso nos arrastra a todos
son rumores de los foros de desquiciados como nosotros 

(yo estoy fuera)


----------



## Condor (11 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> yo no lo sé dp, creo que es una forma de sacar pasta de las gacelas que se pongan largas. ellos estarán protegidos largos y cortos y ganarán al día siguiente.
> 
> por cierto, se habla de hecatombe el próximo lunes, alguna quiebra gordísima.



Y no se tiene ni idea de cual quiebra gordísima sería? por lo menos el área empresarial desde dónde se origina? 

Se imaginan si es Citi? :


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Mar 2009)

No puede ser, con lo contento y optimista que está Obama...


----------



## wsleone (11 Mar 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Y no se tiene ni idea de cual quiebra gordísima sería? por lo menos el área empresarial desde dónde se origina?
> 
> Se imaginan si es Citi? :




sector bancario no creo, sería el final. Imagino que de quebrar alguna "gordísima" será relacionada con automóviles ¿GM?

edito: podría ser también sel sector seguros, pero no creo


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2009)

Objetivos futuros de varios índices, estos objetivos podrían no alcanzarse pero la dirección que indican es la correcta:

Stoxx: Por definir aun, entre mañana y pasado mañana es posible que sepa algo.
S&P: 540.75 (ahora 724.75)
Bund: 120.3 (ahora 124.00)
Petroleo: Por definir aun, el último impulso ha sido de casi 48 a 42 en un solo día.
Eurodólar: 1.3049 (ahora 1.2857)
Ibex: 5117 (ahora 7218)

edito: Dow: Por definir aun.


----------



## Kujire (11 Mar 2009)

A propósito de la quiebra, de lo cual no he oido nada. Este finde es MUY importante, durante el mismo se delinearán las líneas de actuación para estabilizar al sistema financiero, regulaciones etc.. a nivel internacional. NO creo que lo publiciten ... pero algo puede pasar a partir del lunes

... se lo cuento por si no lo sabian


----------



## chollero (11 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Objetivos futuros de varios índices, estos objetivos podrían no alcanzarse pero la dirección que indican es la correcta:
> 
> Stoxx: Por definir aun, entre mañana y pasado mañana es posible que sepa algo.
> S&P: 540.75 (ahora 724.75)
> ...



coincido bastante contigo en esas previsiones


----------



## chollero (11 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> A propósito de la quiebra, de lo cual no he oido nada. Este finde es MUY importante, durante el mismo se delinearán las líneas de actuación para estabilizar al sistema financiero, regulaciones etc.. a nivel internacional. NO creo que lo publiciten ... pero algo puede pasar a partir del lunes
> 
> ... se lo cuento por si no lo sabian



estamos en un momento en el que creo que hay que tomarse las noticias al reves, me explico, si hay malas noticias la bolsa subira, y si hay buenas la bolsa le quedara por caer, es lo que tiene esto de la manipulacion de la informacion


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Mar 2009)

que cojones le acaba de pasar al bono 10y ???


----------



## Garrafone (11 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> no... una americana
> pero claro, eso nos arrastra a todos
> son rumores de los foros de desquiciados como nosotros
> 
> (yo estoy fuera)



Puedes poner links a esos foros? Me gustaría mucho leer el "burbuja.info" yankee


----------



## Kujire (11 Mar 2009)

Sin duda, la manipulación es enorme, *saltos de 30- 40 puntos* en los índices, sin motivo alguno.... cortando resistencias como si de pan de molde, ... vuelta a caer 40 puntos de golpe...para luego volverlos a subir, volúmenes grandes ... comprando todo a cualquier precio... precio que era caro hace tres días y nadie ni lo quería oler ... y todo sin que Mr Tim Geithner haya salido a dar la cara, sólo a base de entrevistas a sus amigos y premeditada información entregada a las cadenas en el justo momento que alguien espera ....

creo que un forero tiene la firma:

"cosas veredes amigo sancho!" pues eso : *sólo conozco a una persona capaz de hacer todo eso .....* y empieza por "T", no no es Tim y es de Valencia



sólo oir su nombre .... el mercado tiembla


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> que cojones le acaba de pasar al bono 10y ???



Parece estar siguiendo al bund en su desplome, parece como si la burbuja de los bonos estuviera estallando porque están todos muy bajistas.


----------



## chameleon (11 Mar 2009)

House Price Crash forum
Godlike Productions - Conspiracy Forum
Conspiracies - Gold & Silver Forum

el último es de conspiranoias...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Mar 2009)

Mulder,espero tu pronostico para mañana


----------



## chameleon (11 Mar 2009)

siguen los cortos agresivos:


Mapfre

Diamondback Master Fund, Ltd. ha comunicado que pose el 0,017% del capital de Mapfre (464.052 acciones) en posición corta.

Banco Popular

TT International ha comunicado que posee el 0,33% del capital del Banco Popular (4.063.321 acciones) en posición corta.

Banco Sabadell

Calypso Capital Management ha comunicado que posee el 0,2844% del capital del Sabadell (3.412.500 acciones) en posición corta.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> siguen los cortos agresivos:
> 
> 
> Mapfre
> ...



Dejad mis Mapfres en paz, bastardos.


----------



## chameleon (11 Mar 2009)

Robert Prechter, el analista de Ondas de Elliot más prestigioso del mercado, ha señalado que en 2010 tendremos un suelo cíclico de mercado.

Antes de ese suelo de ciclo, veremos en cualquier punto del S&P 500 entre 600-700 puntos un suelo intermedio, antes de un importante rally de mercado bajista.

(a mi me da miedo la cara de este hombre  )


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

opsss... pues vaya HF cutre.... que pocas acc en mapfre... como nos juntemos HL - FH - CM - TN Y DP hundimos a mapfre con 1.000.000 de acc. XD


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> opsss... pues vaya HF cutre.... que pocas acc en mapfre... como nos juntemos HL - FH - CM - TN Y DP hundimos a mapfre con 1.000.000 de acc. XD



Tonuel no, que es la mano fuerte del Ibex y me las tumba.


----------



## chameleon (11 Mar 2009)

esto es el nikkei, tuvieron una burbuja brutal inmobiliaria (menos que aquí), y luego mirad en el 2001 como les explotó en la cara la burbuja tecnológica. desde entonces no levantan cabeza, y ya esta crisis les ha terminado de enviar al guano. no creo que en ejpain nos vaya mejor.

mirando el gráfico yo creo que debemos estar como ellos a finales de los 90


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mulder,espero tu pronostico para mañana



En estos momentos es algo dificil para mi hacer predicciones a corto plazo porque falta que se definan los futuros, aunque a una escala más alta parece que ya hemos llegado al fin del rebote y que mañana volveremos a bajar más.

La apertura podría ser al alza, haríamos una especie de sopera por la mañana y al arranque de los gringos nos iríamos al guano, el nivel que está haciendo de soporte mayor ahora en el Stoxx es el 1906, hoy hemos hecho un amago de pasarlo pero ha fracasado, ahora volvemos a estar cerca y es posible que por la mañana volvamos a intentar pasarlo pero no creo que lo consigamos hasta la tarde.

No creo que mañana subamos, aunque el hecho de que los bonos, petroleo y oro bajen tanto estos días me tiene algo despistado con las bolsas, creo que es mejor esperar y ver que ocurre los días que quedan esta semana para tener claro hacia donde vamos y operar solo en intradía.

Por otra parte no daría el rebote por terminado del todo hasta que se pase a la baja el nivel 1906 del Stoxx.


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2009)

Esteee, ¿donde se habrá metido el hilo del oro? yo quería enterarme de lo que ha pasado estos días con el y no lo encuentro


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Mar 2009)

lo de urbis de hoy? nadie lo comenta? y banesto viendo esto que hace?


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Mar 2009)

"La sociedad comunica que no tiene constancia de la existencia de ningún hecho o circunstancia que justifique la evolución de la cotización de las acciones en el día de hoy", declaró la inmobiliaria en respuesta a un requerimiento de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

Analistas consultados por Europa Press aseguraron también desconocer los motivos de la escalada bursátil de la inmobiliaria, si bien apuntaron que puede responder al hecho de que cuente con escaso 'free float' (alrededor del 10%).

Los inversores intercambiaron hoy acciones de la inmobiliaria que controla y preside Rafael Santamaría por valor de 220.829 euros, importe muy superior al del la contratación de alrededor de 8.500 euros que se registró en algunos días de febrero y a la de 1.129 millones contabilizada en una jornada de enero.

La cotización de los títulos de Reyal Urbis osciló entre un mínimo y un máximo de 1,42 y 3,02 euros por acción, para finalmente concluir la sesión en 2,60 euros por título, frente a los 1,45 euros a los que cerró ayer martes.

Reyal Urbis cuenta con un 'free float' del 10% de su accionariado, dado que Rafael Santamaría controla casi el 84% del capital en el que además están presentes otros socios minoritarios.

La inmobiliaria cerró 2008 con una pérdida neta de 875,06 millones de euros en 2008, frente al beneficio de 29,82 millones contabilizado en 2007. El grupo elevó no obstante sus ingresos el pasado ejercicio un 58%, hasta los 2.242,19 millones de euros.

Durante el pasado ejercicio Reyal Urbis vendió viviendas y suelos a distintas entidades financieras por un importe global de 1.580 millones de euros. Estas transacciones formaron parte del acuerdo de refinanciación de deuda por importe de unos 3.000 millones que cerró con sus bancos acreedores en octubre.


----------



## tonuel (11 Mar 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tonuel no, que es la mano fuerte del Ibex y me las tumba.





Cuando me vuelva a fijar en Mapfre se van a mear encima... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2009)

El tema de los chicharros es por lo único que les daría la razón a los que dicen que la bolsa es un casino, pero es que es lógico, valores con escasísimo free float y manejados completamente a su antojo por los leoncios (insiders sobre todo) con movimientos poco predecibles que no aguantan ningún análisis técnico medio serio y cuyos fundamentales se reducen a 'hago ampliación de capital', 'hago splits' o 'firmo el acuerdo importante que beneficia a mi empresa' (justo antes de meter el papelón a saco), etc


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2009)

Siempre son de cara a los créditos para ganar algo de tiempo... no hay apenas negociación de esta cotizada, otra paternina!


----------



## chollero (12 Mar 2009)

7,314.32 - 61.80 nikkei


----------



## chollero (12 Mar 2009)

chollero dijo:


> 7,314.32 - 61.80 nikkei



Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 7157 7175 01:10 -43 
Wall Street 6883 6889 01:10 -45 
Alemania 30 3886.2 3893.2 01:10 -23.3 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 1.28015 1.28035 01:10 -0.00435 
Crudo Brent 4287 4294 01:10 13 
Oro al contado 909.95 910.45 01:10 2.55 
Euro STOKK 50 1919.5 1921.5 21:59 0.0


----------



## sopelmar (12 Mar 2009)

pues que quieres que te diga e comprao lo mas chip del ibex y me han dao ostias por todas partes , pero me voy a valores chicharros y salvo que tengas que estar 2 o 3 horas pendiente de la pantalla les e sacao mas de un euro por titulo siempre en dias de subida 

mañana comprare el chicharro de endesa que no creo que en dos sesiones baje 5 euros ( 15) haber si puedo resarcirme de las minusvalias obtenidas con mis bluechips


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Mar 2009)

atencion nikkei que pinta bien


----------



## Carolus Rex (12 Mar 2009)

Intresante no?

http://www.marcvidal.cat/espanol/2009/03/sabadell.html


Edito: Nikkei -1% a las 3:50H


----------



## chameleon (12 Mar 2009)

Nikkei 7.198,25 Down 177,87 (*-2,41%*)


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2009)

Buenos días.

Es posible que la subida de REYAL URBIS se deba a que BANESTO entrá en el capital, algunas filtraciones oportunas, además el Free float de esa cot es menos de un 10,00% en bolsa.

ENDESA, los cortos tienen que vender, desde hace unas semanas están desaciendo posiciones, de ahí las bajadas, hoy es posible cualquier cosa!

Suerte.


----------



## Condor (12 Mar 2009)

Freddie Mac necesita más de 30.000 millones con urgencia

Freddie Mac necesita más de 30.000 millones con urgencia


----------



## hugolp (12 Mar 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Freddie Mac necesita más de 30.000 millones con urgencia
> 
> Freddie Mac necesita más de 30.000 millones con urgencia



Esta gente son un pozo sin fondo.


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy hemos arrancado a la baja y estamos justo en el nivel 1906 que tanto está costando de pasar hacia el abismo. Pasarlo claramente significará bajadas fuertes en el día, seguir por encima significará seguir intentando pasar ese nivel, tomando carrerilla o no.

Los gaps están por encima de la apertura en Stoxx y S&P, sería factible pensar que nos iremos arriba para cerrarlos y volveríamos a bajar tras ello, tal vez en esto consista la carrerilla que nombraba antes.

Yo creo que hoy acabaremos bajando fuerte, si no lo conseguimos antes de la apertura de los gringos es muy probable que lo consigamos en ese momento.


----------



## tonuel (12 Mar 2009)

editado por manazas... :o


----------



## tonuel (12 Mar 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Esta gente son un pozo sin fondo.




En 2010 empezará la crisis de verdad — El Crash de 2010


Tengo miedo...  .... pero...


Me gusta leer a Becerra por las mañanas cuando abre la bolsa...





huele a victoria...










Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Mar 2009)

en 2010 el ibex empezará por 3


el articulo tiene 5 meses


----------



## comparto-piso (12 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> en 2010 el ibex empezará por 3



no te parece mucho 30.000?


----------



## tonuel (12 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> en 2010 el ibex empezará por 3
> 
> 
> el articulo tiene 5 meses




No es por el artículo... es por el libro... 


*El Crash del 2010*



Pueden degustarlo ya en sus librerias... :



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Mar 2009)




----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Mar 2009)

se rumorea ERE en altadis


----------



## festivaldelhumor (12 Mar 2009)

a los buenos dias nos de dios,llego a tiempo para el hostion?


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Mar 2009)

endesa tiene que empezar a sacar noticias positivas para frenar la caida del dividendo...


donde estan sus RRPP ??? joder, que pais


----------



## tonuel (12 Mar 2009)

A Botín le estamos metiendo sus acciones por donde ya sabeis... :




Saludos


----------



## Hagen (12 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> endesa tiene que empezar a sacar noticias positivas para frenar la caida del dividendo...
> 
> 
> donde estan sus RRPP ??? joder, que pais



Endesa esta en conversaciones para vender varias centrales de carbon a E.on

Empieza la descapitalización


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2009)

Que paradoja... las propias agencias del SAN, VENDIENDO mas que los cortos.... cuando ellos venden....

BSN BI 141.309 1.960.245 -1.818.936


----------



## festivaldelhumor (12 Mar 2009)

abiertos cortos en abertis a 11,09 ........


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2009)

Sobre el ERE de ALTADIS... es por el cierre de una planta, es cierto.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Mar 2009)

en hintereconomia:


bbva y san tienen un 25% de posiciones cortas, acaba de decir un tio AHORA


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Mar 2009)

rrepito 25% CORTOS!!!!


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2009)

Si, el propio SAN tiene cortos, te lo puedo asegurar! XD


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Mar 2009)

tonuel: que haceis?

Las cajas valencianas sólo captaron un 0,3% más de recursos de sus clientes en 2008 - Economía - Levante-EMV


----------



## chameleon (12 Mar 2009)

y telefónica no baja o qué?
ya es hora


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Mar 2009)

Buenos días 
Quiero sangre
Sigo corto
El camino al guano es tortuoso,pero es lo que hay.

Los futuros usa van pabajo sin prisa pero sin pausa.

Ahora espero el "big kahuna"mejor posicionado.

Ahora en CNBC comentan el nuevo bujero de Freddie Mac y la lijada de los Bonos.

También es duro decir desde Zaragoza que GM está para cualquier cosa y la ciudadanía parece adormilada.
Se convocan manifas,acude hasta la policía,y al final los que se rajan son los convocantes.Así nos va.

Me voy a entrenar.Hasta mañana


----------



## tonuel (12 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel: que haceis?
> 
> Las cajas valencianas sólo captaron un 0,3% más de recursos de sus clientes en 2008 - Economía - Levante-EMV





Aquí estamos todos de puta madre... fallas, terracita y solecito... esto es vida hamijo... 




Saludos


----------



## Condor (12 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Aquí estamos todos de puta madre... fallas, terracita y solecito... esto es vida hamijo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y lo demás es de pobres..y para pobres


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2009)

Hoy le toca el turno a:

METROVACESA Comprar valor Información a 12 MAR 2009 - 10:20 
Último
15,00
EUR

Diferencia
+2,61

Máximo
14,85

Compra - Precio
15,50

Compra - Vol.
10

PER
10,22
% Diferencia
*+21,07%*


----------



## festivaldelhumor (12 Mar 2009)

mecaguen todo lo que se menea!he llegado demasiado tarde para entrar en los bancos y esto no baja con la suficiente fuerza...ya solo queda esperar a los yanquis locos a ver si nos dan un empujon a los abismos y perdemos los 7000
cierro mis cortos sobre abertis.....no me gustan nada 0,004 de ganancias muhahahahaha no me llega ni para un sandwich mixto


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> mecaguen todo lo que se menea!he llegado demasiado tarde para entrar en los bancos y esto no baja con la suficiente fuerza...ya solo queda esperar a los yanquis locos a ver si nos dan un empujon a los abismos y perdemos los 7000
> cierro mis cortos sobre abertis.....no me gustan nada 0,004 de ganancias muhahahahaha no me llega ni para un sandwich mixto



No hay mucho volumen esta mañana y eso hace que bajemos muy despacio, no se que harán los gringos esta tarde pero los gaps de hoy no han sido cerrados y podría ser que acabáramos subiendo. El S&P ahora mismo está estancado en el soporte del 715, si logra pasarlo tal vez si que veamos una bajada con volumen esta mañana, desde que el Stoxx ha pasado claramente el 1906 ya estamos bajistas, pero ahora el que hace de soporte mayor es el 1897, que nos frenó ayer en el intento de bajada, perforar mínimos también ayudará a que nos caigamos.


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2009)

Yo creo que nos vamos a caer mucho más.... solo hay que observar ... el poco volumen en la caidas... además del poco negociado en SAN... las propias AGENCIAS están preparadas para recomprar... de momento solo venden.

Esperan ver al SAN en -10,xx% hoy.... quizás no quieran perder dinero....

Que te parece mulder?


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Mar 2009)

este hilo esta soso hoy:

vamos a animarlo:

*ibex -2,30%*


----------



## festivaldelhumor (12 Mar 2009)

bien,bien vamos cogiendo carrerilla


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2009)

-2,70% hoy es el día del desplome.... -4,xx%


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Mar 2009)

satander 4,35


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2009)

Le quedan -0,40€ para el min del viernes pasado.

Donde están todas las posis cortas del SAN--- los HF?


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Mar 2009)

a TEF le qued tecnicamente 1,5 euros de caida no?


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2009)

PPI Eurozona



-0,8% VS -0,2 %


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2009)

Es antigua:

Gamesa: Malas noticias desde Reino Unido

MADRID, 10 MAR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- La patronal eólica británica está pidiendo al gobierno un nuevo incremento de las ayudas a la industria. Si bien el gobierno de Gordon Brown ya decidió recientemente doblar las ayudas a los parques eólicos marítimos, esto no es suficiente ante la caída de la libra esterlina.

Según explican los analistas de Ahorro Corporación, el problema es que al no existir una industria local de fabricación de turbinas, la mayoría de los componentes deben ser importados, pagando en Euros o en Dólares, lo que está ocasionando que no se alcance la rentabilidad esperada en el proyecto debido al fuerte aumento de la inversión (en los últimos 12 meses, la Libra ha caído un -17% vs. el Euro y un -31% vs. el Dólar). Inversores como BP, Shell o Centrica han cancelado o puesto "en revisión" sus proyectos.

"Incluso cuando los diversos gobiernos están realizando declaraciones de apoyo al crecimiento sostenible, creemos que las subvenciones tienen un límite, ya que muchos otros sectores económicos están pidiendo su paquete de ayuda. En algún momento los gobiernos dirán "basta", y puede que estemos más cerca de lo que pensamos, aun cuando la industria no para de hacer referencia a los planes del gobierno Obama", señalan desde Ahorro.

Estos analistas precisan que éstas son malas noticias para el sector, ya que se consideraba que el mercado eólico británico podía tomar el relevo del crecimiento de otros mercados europeos como el alemán o el español, debido al reducido número de MWs instalados (3.241MW en 2008 vs. 23.900MWs en Alemania o 16.754MW en España) y los recientes programas gubernamentales.

"Creemos que los inversores podían estar descontando una reducción o "parón" en este mercado, aun cuando algunos de los principales inversores allí tenían, en principio, una fuerte capacidad financiera. Si bien Gamesa no desglosa ventas por cliente, sabemos que en el caso de Iberdrola, la eléctrica supuso un 21% de los ingresos de Gamesa el pasado año", concluyen estos expertos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Mar 2009)

Cortos a tope en SAN,BBVA,TELEFONICA
Moderados en REPSOL,IBERDROLA,GAS N


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2009)

SAN a 4,30€ dentro de poco.... están dejando caer el valor... muy sospechoso.... Botin tiene algo entremanos.


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2009)

REYAL URBIS OTRO +15%

Chicharros manipulados...

NEGOCIADOS TOTALES *19.706*


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2009)

*Las inversiones de Repsol caerían de 32.800 millones hasta 28.000*

MADRID, 12 MAR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Durante el Fórum Mediterráneo celebrado en Barcelona, el Presidente de Repsol, Antonio Brufau, mantuvo que la estimación de unas inversiones de 32.800 millones para su plan estratégico entre 2008 y 2012 se reduciría a 28.000 millones a causa de los retrasos y las revisiones de los presupuestos por la caída general de los costes. Esto debería situarse en línea con el recorte del precio medio del barril de Brent que Brufau cifró en torno al 10/20% durante la resentación de resultados de la petrolera en el 4T08.

Los retrasos afectarían a los proyectos que Repsol mantiene en Sines (Portugal), debido a la debilidad actual del negocio químico y a las inversiones en Perú, que depende de unos mayores precios en el petróleo para justificar sus beneficios. Sin embargo, para los analistas de Fortis estas noticias son neutrales y no deberían afectar a la cotización de la multinacional española.


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2009)

Veo que ya empezamos a caer con algo más de fuerza pero respetando los soportes, aunque el volumen sigue algo bajo. Bajadas sin volumen igual a subidas en el futuro.

Yo no descartaría que esta tarde los gringos nos hagan subir un poco.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Mar 2009)

yo no descartaria que los gringos nos hagan visitar los 6900


----------



## Nicky Santoro (12 Mar 2009)

Pregunta para los "cortistas", yo siempre que opero en bolsa es a través del servicio telematico de mi banco, el cual no me permite la apertura de posiciones a corto.

¿Desde donde o con quien tendría que operar para poder abrir posiciones a corto?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Mar 2009)

Nicky Santoro dijo:


> Pregunta para los "cortistas", yo siempre que opero en bolsa es a través del servicio telematico de mi banco, el cual no me permite la apertura de posiciones a corto.
> 
> ¿Desde donde o con quien tendría que operar para poder abrir posiciones a corto?



A traves de CDFs con un broker,tienes Interdin,Renta4,IGmarkets y webs de fuera para operar con Contratos por diferencias


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2009)

* PRODUCCIÓN INDUSTRIAL ALEMANIA*

Nuevo récord negativo

La producción industrial en Alemania descendió un 7,5 por ciento en enero frente al retroceso del 3 por ciento esperado por el consenso de mercado.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Mar 2009)

vamos a plantarnos en el 3% para cuando abra USA, venga.... animo


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Mar 2009)

cbmv: caja españa abierta a fusiones


----------



## Jose (12 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> cbmv: caja españa abierta a fusiones




*Popular reconoce haber rechazado propuestas de fusión *

MADRID, 12 MAR.

El Banco Popular *confirma haber rechazado propuestas de fusión en estas últimas semanas, según una carta de Ángel Ron, presidente de la entidad, a sus directores de sucursal.* La entidad, que está haciendo serios esfuerzos por mantenerse independiente, reconoce acercamientos de otros bancos pero afirma que una posible adquisición por parte de otra entidad destruiría el modelo y la red de Popular. Además, el presidente de la entidad se ha sumado en este documento a las protestas de los banqueros por el ataque del que están siendo objeto por parte de los Hedge Funds. Ron apunta que el desplome actual del valor se debe a los inversores bajistas, que disparan la ejecución de garantías de los accionistas apalancados y retroalimentan la caída.

*Algunas cajas estudian vender sus participaciones en Enagás*

MADRID, 12 MAR. 
Varias de las doce cajas que participan en el capital de Enagás pretenden vender sus acciones en la gasista. Sin embargo, el hecho de que no se pueda participar por encima del 5% complica la venta de los títulos debido a que los fondos de inversión no lo consideran suficientemente atractivo como para realizar un desembolso. Para cambiar la situación, desde el entorno de la compañía se ha solicitado al Gobierno que suavice el límite legal del 5%, por lo que el Ejecutivo ya estudia una reforma legal que incentive las inversiones en Enagás. Además, la reforma también afectaría a REE. 



*Barclays pondrá menos activos en el programa de seguros para no ser nacionalizado *

Barclays pondrá muchos menos activos bajo el programa del gobierno para evitar la nacionalización. El banco británico, a diferencia de otras entidades del mismo país, quiere que el Ejecutivo asegure menos de sus activos tóxicos para así evitar que tenga que tomar una participación que le convierta en su propietario. Así, según apuntan los analistas encuestados por *Bloomberg*, la cantidad de activos a garantizar podría situarse en los 30.000 millones de libras, un importe inferior a los 325.000 millones del Royal Bank of Scotland o los 260.000 millones del Lloyds, que ahora están controlados precisamente por el propio gobierno. La entidad, por tanto, sigue negociando con el gobierno de Gordon Brown, que ha anunciado que mantendá abiertas las negociaciones con los bancos que quieran adherirse al programa de seguros hasta finales de marzo. Si Barclays accede a particir en el programa de seguros, creo que lo hará en menor medida que sus colegas de sector?, afirman los expertos de Exane BNP, que recomiendan mantener el valor. 




*Unicredit podría solicitar al gobierno un préstamo de $5.100 millones *

Unicredit podría solicitar a los gobiernos de Austria e Italia un préstamo por valor de 5.100 millones de dólares, según afirma esta mañana *Il Messagero,* que no cita fuentes. La entidad milanesa, propietaria del Banco de Austria, podría solicitar 3.000 millones de euros a Austria y 1.000 millones a Italia. Un plan que negociarán seguramente el próximo 17 de marzo, día en el que se reúne el Consejo del Banco. 


saludos;


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Mar 2009)

pero esto qué es??


pero esto qué es!!!!


----------



## chameleon (12 Mar 2009)

ojo poquísimo volumen
está todo el mundo esperando a ver que hace USA
nadie se atreve a abrir cortos o largos


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Mar 2009)

¿que pasa con metrovacesa?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Mar 2009)

Como van los futuros usa?


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2009)

A las buenas de nuevo!

Como decía antes, bajadas sin volumen auguran subidas en el futuro y eso mismo es lo que ha ocurrido 

Era una situación de libro.

No estoy tan seguro de que los gringos nos hagan subir mucho, pero para eso sería necesario que durante el rato que queda hasta ese momento subamos, sería una buena señal para ponerse cortos.

Los futuros USA están todos en negativo ahora mismo.


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2009)

13:32 ee.uu.: Peticiones iniciales de desempleo: 654.000; previs.: 644.000

13:31 ee.uu.: Ventas al por menor, enero, revisadas al alza hasta 1,8% desde 1,0%

13:30 ee.uu.: Ventas al por menor, febrero: -0,1%; previs.: -0,5%

13:30 ee.uu.: Ventas al por menor, febrero:, -0,7% mensual; previs.: -0,1%


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2009)

Como ves estos datos, en EUROPA, siguen por los suelos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cortos a tope en SAN,BBVA,TELEFONICA
> Moderados en REPSOL,IBERDROLA,GAS N



Es jodido esto de ganar dinero eh?

Entro en San a 4,55...automaticamente tenemos el 4,52


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Mar 2009)

up, up, up!!!


----------



## Hagen (12 Mar 2009)

en 1950 tengo la escopeta cargada del stoxx, para ponerme corto


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Mar 2009)

San,compradas a 4,55, fuera a 4,60.Que cagao soy :
Hace tiempo que no veo tan parado este hilo...


----------



## Kujire (12 Mar 2009)

...oro subiendo .... la bolsa subiendo .... y TIM GEITHNER en la tele!!!

Algo no encaja:.. o volvemos a la normalidad?


----------



## wsleone (12 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ...oro subiendo .... la bolsa subiendo .... y TIM GEITHNER en la tele!!!
> 
> Algo no encaja:.. o volvemos a la normalidad?




Tranqui son *momentos Nescafé !!!*


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2009)

Tenemos la misma situación que esta mañana, subidas sin volumen nos conducirán a bajadas en el futuro, el volumen fuerte aun no ha llegado hoy aunque ya hemos cerrado los gaps en todos los futuros, podemos empezar a bajar en breve.


----------



## Hagen (12 Mar 2009)

pues corto en el stoxx 1953
corto y cambio


----------



## chameleon (12 Mar 2009)

esto es una caza de gacelas


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2009)

Hay que saber esperar el momento... no me inspira mucha confianza.


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2009)

Pues en mi opinión aun no es momento de entrar, hoy podría pasar cualquier cosa y no lo veo claro del todo. La falta de volumen es brutal por mucho que se avance o se retroceda.

Creo que los leoncios están esperando a que la fuerza alcista se agote un poco para entrar a cazar gacelas.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Mar 2009)

¿que pasa con METROVACESA????

Economía/Empresas.- Metrovacesa se dispara más de 60% en bolsa y lidera el 'rally' alcista de las inmobiliarias - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## Hagen (12 Mar 2009)

nos queda como mucho subir a 1970 del Stoxx pero lo veo muy improbable mañana es viernes y toca guano.... ademas de ser viernes y trece


----------



## wsleone (12 Mar 2009)

Pobres gacelillas :o (ver el final  )


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Mar 2009)

Me han vuelto a follar los banquitos con los cortos,llevo 3 seguidas,me voy a tirar una semana sin operar a ver si aprendo


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> nos queda como mucho subir a 1970 del Stoxx pero lo veo muy improbable mañana es viernes y toca guano.... ademas de ser viernes y trece



Me encanta ese cartel:

- Estaban avisados.
- Estaban predestinados a morir.
- Y el viernes 13 nada podrá salvarlos

Brutal, tan real como la vida misma


----------



## Kujire (12 Mar 2009)

*Breaking News ... Madoff mess Update*

Se produce una situación curiosa en los mass media:

Este finde, como os dije ayer, empieza el G20 en London Capital, si lo habéis oído bien, los que cortan el bacalao; banqueros, miembros y miembras quién sabe de que club se repartirán lo que queda del sistema. 

Hasta aquí todo correcto: Me entero por otro lado que Tim G, el secre del tesoro NO VA A ESTAR: .... estará en China ... haciendo amigos en la ciudad prohibida?..:

Hoy Tim G. está en el congreso en la comisión presupuestaria ... sin cámaras(?) como es ya habitual en él ..... harta decir que ha hecho bueno a Hank

Cual es el tema principal hoy?

*Bernie Madoff se muda a la prisión*



> A la pregunta de ¿Cual fué el motivo que llevo a cometer semejante fraude? un abogado responde: generalmente porque lo que prometen a los clientes no se cumple, o no tienen las habilidades o conocimientos y no pueden mantener los compromisos....
> 
> Pero claro, como se supone que este pez era rico, tenía contactos ... se supone que no tienen la necesidad ... pues la realidad es como un muro y a medida aumentas la velocidad las posibilidades de empotrarte aunmentan...



quizás la única respuesta a sus motivos sea:

*La vida es muy perr@!!!*

sólo que un pobre no tiene estos medios...


----------



## wsleone (12 Mar 2009)

Lo de USA está claro que es una huída hacia adelante


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Mar 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿que pasa con METROVACESA????
> 
> Economía/Empresas.- Metrovacesa se dispara más de 60% en bolsa y lidera el 'rally' alcista de las inmobiliarias - Yahoo! Finanzas



¿hola?

¿hay algún super-experto por ahí?


----------



## Hagen (12 Mar 2009)

Esta claro que los que ponen la pasta son los Chinos, lo del G20 es para que la comparsa siga sonando.

Pero donde se tienen que arrodillar los americanos es en china, el trilero TIM tiene que engañar a los chinos


----------



## Hagen (12 Mar 2009)

Llevamos dos días de lateral entre el 1895 y el 1970, sin fuerza, sin direccion y sin volumen.


----------



## wsleone (12 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Se produce una situación curiosa en los mass media:
> 
> Este finde, como os dije ayer, empieza el G20 en London Capital, si lo habéis oído bien, los que cortan el bacalao; banqueros, miembros y miembras quién sabe de que club se repartirán lo que queda del sistema.
> 
> ...



Si está en China veo muchas prisas por ir allí ... chungo, muy chungo tiene que estar el asunto. Las bolsas USA saltarán por los aires en cualquier momento


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Llevamos dos días de lateral entre el 1895 y el 1970, sin fuerza, sin direccion y sin volumen.



Pues hoy los market makers del S&P deben estar de huelga y los leoncios están en modo visillero haciendo bonitos window dressings.

El lateral de estos días es la finalización de un ciclo de corto plazo y el comienzo de otro.


----------



## Kujire (12 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Esta claro que los que ponen la pasta son los Chinos, lo del G20 es para que la comparsa siga sonando.
> 
> Pero donde se tienen que arrodillar los americanos es en china, el trilero TIM tiene que engañar a los chinos



Totalmente contigo, es tremendo que lo primero que diga en su toma de posesión es que los chinos devalúan el yuán a propósito, algo que no venía a cuento, y ahora nos sale con esto, este tipejo es peligroso.

Cada vez que Obama proclama "transparencia" me viene a la cabeza eso de "presume de lo que no tiene" y luego el juego que hace Tim el manos largas:, está claro, hay que leerlo al revés

Congratulations por ese corto!!


----------



## sopelmar (12 Mar 2009)

Kujire solo sufres por los gatitos , no te dan pena las gacelitas

Mañana habra ostion , es muy duro el guano o es blandito ¿?


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Congratulations por ese corto!!



Creo que dentro de poco vas a tener que darle el pésame


----------



## Kujire (12 Mar 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Si está en China veo muchas prisas por ir allí ... chungo, muy chungo tiene que estar el asunto. Las bolsas USA saltarán por los aires en cualquier momento



Como ejercicio os propongo ver estas fechas de los viajes:

Viajes a China por parte de representantes del Gob de los US en el 2009

Hank Paulson -former Treasury Secr. Date? Final del 2008 ppio 2009?
John Biden Vice President Date? Visito China? y luego EU
Hillary Clinton Foreign Secr Date? Hace unas semanas?
Tim Geithner Treasury Secr. Date 13-15 Feb* según mi info

Creo que no hay más viajes de momento .... entre medias tenemos la visita del primer ministro Japonés hace unas semanas. Ah! se me olvidaba, Moratinos se saca la foto con Hillary en USA, pero creo que no es relevante para el mundo


----------



## Kujire (12 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que dentro de poco vas a tener que darle el pésame



malo malo que eres, hagen se habrá sacado 10 points como poco


----------



## Kujire (12 Mar 2009)

sopelmar dijo:


> Kujire solo sufres por los gatitos , no te dan pena las gacelitas
> 
> Mañana habra ostion , es muy duro el guano o es blandito ¿?



que majo es Contadorrrrrrrrrrrr!!

Ojo! Tim echando balones fuera del Mark-to-market.... "Es la decisión de la SEC"


----------



## wsleone (12 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Como ejercicio os propongo ver estas fechas de los viajes:
> 
> Viajes a China por parte de representantes del Gob de los US en el 2009
> 
> ...




Ya sé a qué te refieres; no está Maleni y el acto desmerece

*Ojo al dato !!!!* La foto de Maleni es un gif que cambia


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2009)

Que tarde más aburriiiiida, mejor ver esto desde la barrera que estar bostezando en el ruedo.

Como no tengamos algo de movimiento al final del día, aun no se si estamos esperando a que algún político salga a decir cualquier sandez, va a ser un día para olvidar.

El mejor movimiento para hoy es este:

zzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Kujire (12 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Que tarde más aburriiiiida, mejor ver esto desde la barrera que estar bostezando en el ruedo.
> 
> Como no tengamos algo de movimiento al final del día, aun no se si estamos esperando a que algún político salga a decir cualquier sandez, va a ser un día para olvidar.
> 
> ...



Que va hombre! mira el Dow como sube cual florcilla por primavera! ... esto viene muy bien..... cojemos carrerilla. Échale un ojo al petróleo....


----------



## sopelmar (12 Mar 2009)

darme vuestra sabia opinion iberdrola y avanzit me las meriendo o todabia habra rebotillos , a mi no me vale eso de prefiero regalarselas al banco antes de malvender prefiero llevarme alguna minusvalia que quedarme en 0


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Que va hombre! mira el Dow como sube cual florcilla por primavera! ... esto viene muy bien..... cojemos carrerilla. Échale un ojo al petróleo....



Creo que el S&P trata de llegar al 740, que es el lugar donde se corrige el 60% de toda la bajada anterior, ahí sería probable que nos giráramos a la baja. El petroleo también está terminando un ciclo alcista para empezar el siguiente.

Y ahora vuelvo a mi posición de operador activo en el mercado de hoy:


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que el S&P trata de llegar al 740, que es el lugar donde se corrige el 60% de toda la bajada anterior, ahí sería probable que nos giráramos a la baja. El petroleo también está terminando un ciclo alcista para empezar el siguiente.
> 
> Y ahora vuelvo a mi posición de operador activo en el mercado de hoy:



tippex y CRTs, tecnologia punta


----------



## Kujire (12 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que el S&P trata de llegar al 740, que es el lugar donde se corrige el 60% de toda la bajada anterior, ahí sería probable que nos giráramos a la baja. El petroleo también está terminando un ciclo alcista para empezar el siguiente.
> 
> Y ahora vuelvo a mi posición de operador activo en el mercado de hoy:



Jo Mulder con el micro ese pareces el operador del Bingo 

(mira esos teletipos, esta foto debe ser de cuando Cárpatos hacía las operaciones por telefono)


----------



## Gamu (12 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> nos queda como mucho subir a 1970 del Stoxx pero lo veo muy improbable mañana es viernes y toca guano.... ademas de ser viernes y trece



guano pero para quien? para los que están cortos o para los que están largos? llevamos tres dias seguidos de subida, tenemos el G20, y los bancos centrales ya tienen claro que van a generar inflación. 

Yo veo guano para los bajistas, guano a cascoporro para el dolar, y alegria para todos los demás inversores. La inflacion hará subir el oro, las bolsas y devaluará las monedas que más se inflen: dolar y libra.


----------



## wsleone (12 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que el S&P trata de llegar al 740, que es el lugar donde se corrige el 60% de toda la bajada anterior, ahí sería probable que nos giráramos a la baja. El petroleo también está terminando un ciclo alcista para empezar el siguiente.
> 
> Y ahora vuelvo a mi posición de operador activo en el mercado de hoy:




échate una partida al monkey island


----------



## Mancini (12 Mar 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> échate una partida al monkey island



Ese Monkey es de los nuevos.


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2009)

Cuando tocará el petardazo en IBERIA????? algo me dice que está muy cerca...

Tengo orden en subasta a 1,56 € no entrará .... cerrará a 1,59€ seguro!


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tippex y CRTs, tecnologia punta



Oiga que las cosas en un CRT de segunda mano se ven igual o mejor que en un LCD de primera, el tippex es para borrar cuando me equivoco en alguna palabra que escribo en el foro de burbuja.info, un poco sobre el monitor y la palabra desaparece de la vista...

Los teletipos son un sistema alternativo a la CNBC porque no tengo TV por cable, el microfono es para pedir sandwichs a mi mayordomo cuando tengo hambre y los telefonos descolgados son para pasar órdenes al broker.

Es que soy un operador lonchafinista ¿que le vamos a hacer?


----------



## Kujire (12 Mar 2009)

modo gacelilla ON:



Gamu dijo:


> guano pero para quien? para los que están cortos o para los que están largos? llevamos tres dias seguidos de subida, tenemos el G20, y los bancos centrales ya tienen claro que van a generar inflación.
> 
> Yo veo guano para los bajistas, *guano a cascoporro para el dolar*, y alegria para todos los demás inversores. La inflacion hará subir el oro, las bolsas y devaluará las monedas que más se inflen: dolar y libra.



modo gacelilla OFF:

lo que no encuentras en "Habéis visto el ibex" lo tienes en "El dolar Insumergible", para más info preguntar por Tonuel


----------



## erpako (12 Mar 2009)

Pues el volumen en el Ibex sube y los bancos EEUU parece que empienzan a resultar rentables y las ventas minoristas no son tan malas como parecía.

Ya no se habla de quiebra de Citi, algo es algo...

No soy ningún experto, pero la velocidad de la caída ha sido excesiva ...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Mar 2009)

Yo esto ya no lo entiendo. Nos desfogamos con caiditas leves y hoy una compañia ladrillera sube casi un 60% intradía y aquí nadie dice nada

*Metrovacesa se dispara por su escasa liquidez tal y como sucedió ayer con Reyal Urbis*

Fuentes del mercado aseguran que no se trata del cierre de cortos

12/03/2009 - 12:15 - MADRID, 12 MAR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Ayer fue Reyal Urbis y hoy es Metrovacesa la que por su gran estrechez (liquidez nula), se dispara en estos momentos más de un 53%, hasta los 19 euros. Lo hace con un volumen ínfimo y, con movimientos bruscos constantes como, por ejemplo, subidas del 5% en su cotización con 20 títulos negociados. Fuentes del mercado aseguran que no hay ningún motivo concreto que explique esta situación y detallan que no se trata del cierre de cortos.

En la jornada de ayer, Reyal Urbis tuvo un comportamiento similar debido también a su escasa liquidez. Al cierre de la sesión, la inmobiliaria envío un comunicado a la CNMV en el que declaraba no tener un motivo concreto para explicar el comportamiento de su acción.


----------



## Kujire (12 Mar 2009)

Tonueeeeeel!!! Azkuna, DP, WBuff, Hagen, Mulder! échadme una mano c***!


----------



## Kujire (12 Mar 2009)

erpako dijo:


> Pues el volumen en el Ibex sube y *los bancos EEUU parece que empienzan a resultar rentables* y las ventas minoristas no son tan malas como parecía.
> 
> Ya no se habla de quiebra de Citi, algo es algo...
> 
> No soy ningún experto, pero la velocidad de la caída ha sido excesiva ...



Que bueno es recordar lo que decía mi mamá allá cuando era pequeñita

Oro _parece_ *plata no* es

Por cierto a GE, S&P le rebaja el ratio de solvencia .... como la noticia es "buena" GE sube disparada un 12%


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2009)

Estoy muy depre... desde el lunes que vendí mis SAN a 3,99€ ....... continuo desde la barrera, pero mucho me temo, que tendremos que acostumbrarnos a los nuevos precios o seguir fuera del mercado.

Los HF están a la espera.


----------



## erpako (12 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Que bueno es recordar lo que decía mi mamá allá cuando era pequeñita
> 
> Oro _parece_ *plata no* es
> 
> *Por cierto a GE, S&P le rebaja el ratio de solvencia .... como la noticia es "buena" GE sube disparada un 12%*



Los mercados se anticipan y ya la tenían descontada. Ese dicho "Compra con el rumor y vende con noticia" ahora se puede interpretar al reves por la situación de los "cortos".

Mi padre, cuando algo lo veía todo negro me decía "Tranquilo, que no hay mal que mil años dure ...".


----------



## Mancini (12 Mar 2009)

Ya que esto está parado/aburrido, una preguntilla. Que broker usais para operar intradia y que no os coman las comisiones? Me vale con algo sencillo, no es necesario que permita futuros.

Las comisiones de ing no están mal para el largo plazo (sin comisión de custodia) pero para intradia no es competitivo. Me estoy pensando probar con La Caixa: 7€ fijos para cualquier operación de menos de 6000€, siempre que hagas más de 24 operaciones al año. Que os parece?


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2009)

La caixa está bien... no cobran la venta si es INTRA, solo canon, etc.

Lo malo es que no tiene actualización dinamica, al estilo bankinter, supernet 2.0 etc.


----------



## Mancini (12 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La caixa está bien... no cobran la venta si es INTRA, solo canon, etc.
> 
> Lo malo es que no tiene actualización dinamica, al estilo bankinter, supernet 2.0 etc.



Entonces no cobran ni esos 7€ si la venta es intra...interesante

Gracias


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2009)

Ejemmmm... en la web te lo explican....


----------



## Mancini (12 Mar 2009)

Perdone ud.


----------



## chameleon (12 Mar 2009)

estamos subiendo mucho...


----------



## Kujire (12 Mar 2009)

Mulder, qué dirías ... llegamos a 744?


----------



## tonuel (12 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> estamos subiendo mucho...




La crisis ya es historia... 


Me voy al banco a pedir crédito para un ferrari..., y que me lo tuneen para estas fallas... :




Saludos


----------



## Kujire (12 Mar 2009)

*Breaking News ... BoA*



> Bank of America saca pecho: Ken Lewis dice que su banco va tan bien como Citi (y que cuando pueda manda a Obama a hacer puñetas) en una conferencia en Boston
> 
> Parecido a lo que dijo Vikram Pandit Ceo de Citi, Ken no se queda atrá y dice que su banco es rentable









"entre pillos anda el juego" que bueno es ser un banco...


----------



## Kujire (12 Mar 2009)

*minuto y marcador ...............*

Dow 7,117.49 +187.09 (2.70%)
S&P 500 *743.23 * +21.87 (3.03%)
Nasdaq 1,409.66 +38.02 (2.77%)

hemos tocado 744, me he puesto la mini deseadme suerte...........


----------



## furia angelical (12 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> me he puesto la mini deseadme suerte...........



Menudo espectaculo (sin acentuar)... 

Suerte guapa.


----------



## chameleon (12 Mar 2009)

How To Survive The Financial Economic Crisis- Urban Survival

lista de supervivencia:
arroz
judías
cloro
agua
aceite
*atun*
bolsas de plástico (usar como guantes para transportar a los muertos)

menos del 7% de los americanos están preparados :

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xv3PbUSFC3c&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xv3PbUSFC3c&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Kujire (12 Mar 2009)

pongo STOP para que no se me vea nada:o las comis ya están guardadas

EDito: puffff por los pelos no me pilla........ oh no ahora vuelve.............fuera!

me dá para una pizza y el taxi


----------



## chameleon (12 Mar 2009)

¿porqué sube todo a la vez?
que alguien me lo explique


----------



## Kujire (12 Mar 2009)

tan pronto toque 744.70 dentro de nuevo....

esta vez voy con la pizza a cuestas

Edito: shit!! lo comido por lo servido....fuera!

Edito2: ven con mami ven con mami ven con mami...... te espero en 750 machote

Dow 7,143.69 +213.29 (3.08%)
S&P 500 * 747.24 * +25.88 (3.59%)
Nasdaq 1,418.44 +46.80 (3.41%)


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Mar 2009)

¿Qué es esto? Me piro al mediodía, vuelvo ahora y me encuentro todo verde, verde como la albahaca, verde como el trigo verde, y el verde, verde limón.

¿Se ha terminado la crisis? "no lo han dicho por la tele"... andan desfasaos, ayer dieron un programa (comando actualidad), de gente embargada, pueblos enteros que no tenían para pagar la hipoteca + coche + mubles de ikea, bufff, eso ya es pasado. A ver si espabilan y para hoy nos ponen el "se acabó la crisis", con la gente brindando con cava al más puro estilo "lotería de navidad" y lanzándose a los concesionarios a comprar BMWs.

Por si las moscas, IRONIC MODE OFF.

En serio, ¿qué es esto? una subida de 3 días, y el DJ fuerte fuerte, lo siento pero creo que mañana toca otra vez subida a no ser que nos anuncien algo gordo muy chungo (no sé, que ha quebrado un equipo de futbol o que a Güiza le apartan de la selección para siempre, cosas de esas importantes).

Mulder tienes que cambiar de bola de cristal, mira a ver que no sea de esas que cae nieve, que igual te empaña la visión...


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Mar 2009)

Preguntilla: el que hayamos pasado los 740 en el S&P, ¿no es un importante síntoma de recuperación? ¿no es un soporte y "la bolsa va p'arriba"? ¿bajará mañana todo inexplicablemente?

Necesito respuestas, quiero creer... y saber que SAN volverá a los 7 algún día.


----------



## Kujire (12 Mar 2009)

Hay una cosa cierta, los inversores tienen una memoria de ratoncito pérez

Mulder dijo rebote Martes-Miercoles
Kujire dije rebote Miercoles-Jueves

Hemos acertado ambos

La bola de la bruja funciona!

Edito: Os puedo decir más, el martes tuve alerta de rebote, y lo consulté en el foro para confirmar. Por cierto el S&P se estabiliza....


----------



## Hagen (12 Mar 2009)

de vuelta por aki y tenemos maximos crecientes......como mola..!!

No hemos visto minimos, no hemos creado suelo, tendriamos que haber caido un 8% en un día y rebotar.

Desde el 26 de Enero al 9 de febrero se hizo una subida similar a la de estos días, todavia seguimos dentro del canal bajista, pero en la parte alta del canal.

El stoxx en 1985 toca la media movil de 20 días, el tope máximo del canal esta en 2075.

Así que si tocamos la parte alta del canal, la caida al vacio puede ser de ordabo


----------



## chollero (12 Mar 2009)

Bank of America asegura que ha tenido beneficios en enero y febrero


Vaya noticion, apuesto a que este, ó Citi no llegan a fin de año, como decian en mi pueblo; de lo que te digan no te creas nada, y de lo que veas, la mitad


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Mar 2009)

Kujire,



> Hay una cosa cierta, los inversores tienen una memoria de ratoncito pérez
> 
> Mulder dijo rebote Martes-Miercoles
> Kujire dije rebote Miercoles-Jueves
> ...



Esto es de ayer:



Mulder dijo:


> En estos momentos es algo dificil para mi hacer predicciones a corto plazo porque falta que se definan los futuros, aunque a una escala más alta parece que ya hemos llegado al fin del rebote y que mañana volveremos a bajar más.
> 
> La apertura podría ser al alza, haríamos una especie de sopera por la mañana y *al arranque de los gringos nos iríamos al guano*, el nivel que está haciendo de soporte mayor ahora en el Stoxx es el 1906, hoy hemos hecho un amago de pasarlo pero ha fracasado, ahora volvemos a estar cerca y es posible que por la mañana volvamos a intentar pasarlo pero no creo que lo consigamos hasta la tarde.
> 
> ...




Tengo memoria de pez, pero no tanto...  Bueno, tal y como están las cosas, acertar en esta vorágine bursátil es imposible, si no, mira Falcone 

Ahora, no me pidas que me remonte a la pasada semana a buscar los pronósticos adivinatorios, tendría que ir 100 o 200 páginas atrás... y no me apetece. También hablamos la pasada semana de gran rebote (la porra, si mal no recuerdo, hablaba de EL GRAN REBOTE del 20%), y en realidad no ha sido así, hemos tenido 3 días sucesivos al alza pero sin ser algo espectacular.


----------



## Hagen (12 Mar 2009)

chollero dijo:


> Bank of America asegura que ha tenido beneficios en enero y febrero
> 
> 
> Vaya noticion, apuesto a que este, ó Citi no llegan a fin de año, como decian en mi pueblo; de lo que te digan no te creas nada, y de lo que veas, la mitad



Pues nada a devolver con las ganancias la pasta que les han dejado....
Que esto son noticias para pillar a más...


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2009)

Honestamente, tanto estar esperando el ansiado rebote y a muchos de este hilo nos ha pillado fuera o con la cobardía de no dar el paso para comprar.

Nos queda ... siempre el día a día... esas plusvalías arriesgadas.... hay que cambiar de mentalidad bajista para ganar.... al menos hasta el final de este rally.


----------



## Kujire (12 Mar 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Kujire,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no es por defender a Mulder pero, mira lo que dijo:



> Originalmente Escrito por Mulder Ver Mensaje
> En estos momentos es algo dificil para mi hacer predicciones a corto plazo porque falta que se definan los futuros, aunque a una escala más alta parece que ya hemos llegado al fin del rebote y que mañana volveremos a bajar más.
> 
> La apertura podría ser al alza, haríamos una especie de sopera por la mañana y al arranque de los gringos nos iríamos al guano, el nivel que está haciendo de soporte mayor ahora en el Stoxx es el 1906, hoy hemos hecho un amago de pasarlo pero ha fracasado, ahora volvemos a estar cerca y es posible que por la mañana volvamos a intentar pasarlo pero no creo que lo consigamos hasta la tarde.
> ...



Especialmente hoy han salido datos positivos, podrían haber sido perfectamente negativos, y dudo que eso hubiese cambiado el resultado, estado puesto que íbamos a subir, lo unico que no sabemos es hasta qué nivel, ¿las subidas del 20% hubiéran sido si se hubiéran tomado las decisiones con respecto a las entidades financieras?, como no se han tomado ¿se sube porque las noticias negativas se van acabando, y los rumores positivos aparecen? no lo creo aki hay una estrategia. Pero ojo; quién compra??? aquí están comprando los leoncios, en el momento que quieran nos caemos. De vez en cuando como con un par de ellos(no son colegas pero sé quienes son)... 40B$ en sus dedos y últimamente no les veo el pelo qué crees que están haciendo con la pasta que tienen en caja????

Retirada la órden a 750 estamos que lo compramos todo oiga!!!


----------



## Hagen (12 Mar 2009)

os dejo el canal y del canalillo del stoxx, cada uno que elija

Para los alcistas..... para los bajistas..... en fin para todos!!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> no es por defender a Mulder pero, mira lo que dijo:



que conste que soy fan de Mulder.

(esto ha quedado un poco pelota)


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> os dejo el canal y del canalillo del stoxx, cada uno que elija
> 
> Para los alcistas..... para los bajistas..... en fin para todos!!!!



A mi no me mola ese canalillo. Con tu permiso, me pongo otro "canalillo" para Kujire y para mi.


----------



## Kujire (12 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> os dejo el canal y del canalillo del stoxx, cada uno que elija
> 
> Para los alcistas..... para los bajistas..... en fin para todos!!!!



Que colgante más chulo Yo diría talla 38DD?


----------



## Hagen (12 Mar 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A mi no me mola ese canalillo. Con tu permiso, me pongo otro "canalillo" para Kujire y para mi.



jajaja..... aceptamos barco, la foto que has puesto tambien le molara a mas de un forero. 

Esta cientificamente comprobado, que de cada cuatro copas que te tomas, dos son la mitad :


----------



## erpako (12 Mar 2009)

> Ganará 50.000 millones brutos en 2009, según CEO
> 18:56 BANK OF AMERICA Gráficos | Noticias | Foros
> El mayor banco de EE UU espera ganar 50.000 millones de dólares y alcanzar unos ingresos de 100.000 millones antes de impuestos y provisiones en 2009, según ha afirmado su presidente ejecutivo Ken Lewis. Las acciones de Bank of America subían más de un 10%, hasta los 5,47 dólares.



Noticia de Invertia.

Si es verdad esto y se confirma, cuidado con los cortos en los grandes bancoes españoles.

La condición básica para "pensar" en un inicio de la recuperación es la estabilización del sector financiero, según TODOS los expertos.


----------



## Kujire (12 Mar 2009)

*Breaking News .... Obama*



> Obama en conferencia, después de la reunión con los CEOs de las mayores empresas.



Lo hace después de la campana jeje .... no tengo dudas aki hay algo que huele a "complota" de manzana


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Mar 2009)

erpako dijo:


> Noticia de Invertia.
> 
> Si es verdad esto y se confirma, cuidado con los cortos en los grandes bancoes españoles.
> 
> La condición básica para "pensar" en un inicio de la recuperación es la estabilización del sector financiero, según TODOS los expertos.



Ahora mismo BoA sube un 14%, Citi más de un 4%... el DJ TODO en verde (excepto Microsoft)... mañana el IBEX y todo Europa verdes, y con fuerza además, sobre todo a raíz de este tipo de noticias.

Para mañana preveo un subidón de bancos, SAN y BBVA sobre todo.


----------



## Misterio (12 Mar 2009)

Bueno sorpresa general me da la impresión, bueno siempre saldrá el que diga que ya lo sabía blablabla es fácil si juegas a triple.

Pues nada a ver porque esas noticias que salen de los bancos americanos no pueden ser inventadas, que ganas inventando algo que se va a desmontar en 2 meses?, con todo lo que les esta dando el estado sería hasta normal que empezaran a tener beneficios no?, no se, eso si el dolar a 1.29 serio correctivo hoy.


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2009)

A las buenas noches!!

Ya estoy de vuelta y veo que la locomotora no ha hecho paradas, han ido directos al sitio, que a saber cual es.



Kujire dijo:


> Que colgante más chulo Yo diría talla 38DD?



hostias! si había un colgante y no me había fijado!! 

Por otra parte aquí está el volumen del S&P de todos los días del mes de marzo:



> 2009-03-02 2730506
> 2009-03-03 2921931
> 2009-03-04 2958688
> 2009-03-05 3114080
> ...



Solo hay una palabra para definir la subida de hoy *¡más falsa que judas!*

La caida va a ser brutal, en el S&P hemos llegado al 80% de corrección alcista, pero para esto tendríamos que superar en el VIX los máximos de hoy, hemos arrancado en 43 y lo hemos acabado en 41.

Si el VIX sigue en niveles tan bajos seguiremos subiendo, el día que bajemos será muy interesante ver hasta donde lo hacemos para definir si estamos en un ciclo de corto plazo alcista o bajista, aunque yo apuesto a que será bajista, es curioso que todo el mundo esté de acuerdo en que aun nos toca hacer un suelo algo más abajo de los mínimos del año y subamos de esta forma.

Si mañana subimos podríamos llegar a los alrededores del 2100 del Stoxx, en el S&P podríamos llegar al 776 como máximo. Cuando llegue el volumen al S&P creo que nos iremos bien lejos hacia abajo.

Hoy el volumen ha sido similar al de un día festivo y tal vez se trate de eso, perder algo de tiempo para ir desmoralizando gacelas, y también, a los bajistas tozudos del hilo.

¿donde se habrá metido el del Dow a 4000?


----------



## Kujire (12 Mar 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ahora mismo BoA sube un 14%, Citi más de un 4%... el DJ TODO en verde (excepto Microsoft)... mañana el IBEX y todo Europa verdes, y con fuerza además, sobre todo a raíz de este tipo de noticias.
> 
> Para mañana preveo un subidón de bancos, SAN y BBVA sobre todo.



a ver si llega el SAN a 6, pero tiene una resistencia en 5.16, así que controla este nivel. Mañana a Falcone se le van a poner de corbata se va a quedar en una gaviotilla



> Ronda de preguntas a Obama por los periodistas: si crees que lo mio fué pelota tendrías que ver a estos deseosos que también les den su propia bailout


----------



## pobracara (12 Mar 2009)




----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Mar 2009)

vaya mierda de volumen hoy no?


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Mar 2009)

Economía/Finanzas.- Bank of America sostiene la euforia en Wall Street al volver a la rentabilidad en 2009. europapress.es


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Mar 2009)

aue ha pasado con el market to market???


----------



## Kujire (12 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> aue ha pasado con el market to market???



de momento sigue como está pero ya se nota que lo quieren cambiar


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (12 Mar 2009)

Creo que va a haber NOTICIÓN histórico en el G20 del 2 de abril.

Evo Morales pide despenalizar la coca masticando una hoja ante la ONU | Mundo | elmundo.es

Ex presidentes de Brasil, Colombia y México piden legalizar marihuana | soitu.es

La UE constata el fracaso de las políticas represoras contra la droga


Impuestos en vena A LO BESTIA (calcular los miles de millones) para los planes de rescate y los déficits futuros.

Atención a las grandes tabaqueras (anglosajonas todas, _of course_)


----------



## festivaldelhumor (12 Mar 2009)

joooooder que ha pasado aquiii....menos mal que hoy he tenido bastante curro y no he abierto ninguna operacion(hubiese palmado pero bien),en la de iberdrola me salto el STOP (bendito sea) yo tambien pienso que este rebote es mas falso que judas ,creia que nos quedariamos en esos 7300 y para abajo pero mañana bien podemos pillar otros 250 puntos facil....no se estoy echo un lio ,creo que mañana me quedare quietecito
enhorabuena a los largos si hay alguno por aqui

saludos


----------



## chameleon (12 Mar 2009)

por mi parte no hay largos 
yo tb pienso que mañana puede seguir, pero ojo con quedarse vendido para el lunes apocalíptico
mañana es para arañar unos centimillos como dice DP


----------



## luisfernando (12 Mar 2009)

jajaja estoy siempre aquí mulder, pero estas subidas solo me dan "gracia".
Tu tranquilo, que la recuperación económica solo puede venir despues de una Guerra a Gran Escala, y mas una "Depresion" como esta.

tendrá que pasar algo muy gordo a corto plazo ,(-1 mes) para que nos demos cuenta de "porqué" decian que 2009 iba a ser Muyyyyy Malooo

Guerra con Corea para recuperarnos???.....
Los 4000 los veo muy cerca, hace poco estavamos en 8/9000 no???

saludos y os seguiré espiando


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Mar 2009)

hay alguna porra, recordamos la dl 20% y la del A-B-C, que diga de quien se muere el lunes?


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Mar 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> Los 4000 los veo muy cerca, hace poco estavamos en 8/9000 no???



Esto te resta credibilidad.


----------



## luisfernando (12 Mar 2009)

lo mio no son las letras...lo mio es:







este tipejo seguro que escribe peor que yo, verdad?


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Mar 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> lo mio no son las letras...lo mio es:



Menos lobos, caperucita, que todavía no hemos visto esos 4.000...

Eso sí, cuando los veamos, te adoraré y te encumbraré como gurú.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (12 Mar 2009)

interesante reflexión de carpatos..echarla un ojo


Debemos empezar a tener en cuenta, ya que la semana que viene es semana de vencimiento masivo de futuros y opciones, y además vencimiento trimestral, es decir que las manipulaciones pueden ser realmente importante. Todas estadísticas que voy a dar puede que para este año, donde todo es diferente y estamos en tendencia muy bajista, no sirvan. No es año de estacionalidades, pero es bueno tenerlo en cuenta para cuando vuelva la calma. 

Desde 1988 el Dow Jones ha subido en la semana del vencimiento hasta 2008 en 15 ocasiones y ha bajado solo en 6 ocasiones. Es decir, ha subido el 72% del tiempo. Sin embargo, "curiosamente", si nos vamos a la semana después del vencimiento, vemos ¡15 bajadas, 1 plana y sólo 5 subidas!, 24% de subidas, algo totalmente anormal.

En 2008, el año pasado, tenemos que la pauta se cumplió una vez más subiendo el Dow en la semana del vencimiento de 11.951 a 12.361, y bajando a la siguiente de 12.361 a 12.216, y todo esto teniendo en cuenta que la tendencia mayor era bajista. 

Ustedes mismos, en la semana del vencimiento cuando interesa subir el mercado 72% de subidas, a la siguiente cuando les da igual, 76% de bajadas. 
Creo que es más que evidente que un vencimiento de futuros es un acontecimiento totalmente clave que debemos tener en cuenta en nuestro análisis. No es un factor decisivo, por supuesto, hay que tener en cuenta muchas otras circunstancias, pero sí muy importante y que no podemos dejar pasar por alto. Es normal que se fuerce al alza la semana de vencimiento del primer trimestre especialmente, ya que hay que recordar es uno de los mejores del año, con el famoso efecto enero por en medio, y los grandes suelen estar alcistas en esta época, ya antes de entrar en la mala a partir de mediados-finales de abril aunque puede que en este vencimiento no sea el caso precisamente, ya que este año es todo totalmente diferente y estamos dentro de una durísima tendencia bajista. Este año todo esto vale de poco, pero es bueno tenerlo anotado, para cuando tengamos años más calmados. 

Si tomamos la media global de bajadas de las semanas de después del vencimiento, nos da una caída media de casi el 1%. 

Pero ¿y qué pasa cuando en la semana de vencimiento del primer trimestre se termina bajando, como podría ser el caso actual dada la tendencia bajista que predomina, aunque cualquiera sabe, en lugar de subiendo como suele ser lo habitual? 

Pues cuando esto sucedió, la mayoría de las veces igualmente se bajó en la semana siguiente excepto en el 2004 donde se subió pero poca cosa y en el 2007 donde se subió un 3%. Es decir bajadas en la semana del vencimiento no pesuponen que esta pauta bajista en la semana posterior tenga menos posibilidades de cumplirse. Por ejemplo en el 2001 a más de 800 puntos de bajadas en el vencimiento, le siguió la semana posterior con otros 320 puntos o el 3,2 %, obviamente porque les seguía interesando a las manos fuertes que estaban por aquella fecha bajistas mientras se lanzaban mensajes de tranquilidad de cara a la galería por parte del establishment. 

En cualquier caso esperemos cosas raras tanto en la semana del vencimiento como en la siguiente, garantizado que las vamos a ver, sería para mí una gran sorpresa que no fuera así


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2009)

Mañana es posible que tengamos nuestro famoso "gap" alcista en la apertura.... hemos tenido un cierre +1,88% el max intradia.

Como lo ves mulder....?


----------



## erpako (12 Mar 2009)

El que haga caso a *CARPATOS* se arruina - Foros de debate de Expansión.com


> La situación es la misma, parece que estamos muy cerca de una zona de techos que puede haber estallado ya o estar un poquito más arriba. *La bajada de estos días no ha sido más que un aperitivo, la gorda no ha llegado aún ni de lejos. Ojo con considerar esto como una consolidación y que viene otro subidón de varios meses o con considerar las bajadas de estos días como sanas correcciones de eso nada. La distribución ha sido clamorosa y no ha terminado aún*. La señal de salir pitando la tendremos cuando el Dow pierda la zona de los 8200-8300 puntos, mientras tanto puede seguir el guarreo que no debe confundirnos. A más plazo repito lo que dije ayer.
> 
> Pues me da la sensación de que tras darnos ahora un buen porrazo de los duros, de los que pican, que podría llevar al SP por ejemplo por debajo de los 750 o al menos cerca, aunque yo diría que por debajo y el Dow seguramente por debajo como poco de los 7500 puntos. Tras un movimiento lateral de algunos meses más, en la última parte del año podríamos tener subidas bastante más fuertes. Si recuerdan esto correspondería a lo que anticipaba Benner (léase páginas 219 y siguientes de mi libro "Leones contra gacelas") en sus ciclos pero sobre todo debemos recordar que el año que viene los EEUU tendrán que votar si Bush sigue su reinado, si sigue hundiendo a su país en la sima de los desequilibrios económicos o si no, ya que tenemos elecciones en EEUU y tradicional y estadísticamente los años de elecciones son siempre alcistas, ya que los gobernantes manipulan sin rubor alguno y queman sus naves para que las bolsas lleguen a la altura de las elecciones subiendo. Este factor debemos empezar a tenerlo ya en cuenta. Bush ya tiene la experiencia previa de lo que le pasó a su padre. También llevó una guerra contra Sadam de la que salió victorioso pero el precio fue la entrada en recesión de su país y el perder las elecciones, por lo que luego acusó al amigo Greenspan. Ahora el hijo repite la historia, lleva a su país a la guerra pero comete una serie de desmanes económicos tan grandes que la economía de su país se tambalea. Qué mejor forma de arreglar esto en la psicología de los votantes que provocar subidas de las bolsas. Por eso deberíamos esperar tras unos cuantos meses más que empezaran las manipulaciones masivas para sostener el mercado. Esto lo dejo como mero apunte, pues ya saben que no me gusta jugar demasiado a futurólogo.



Pongo una de sus predicciones, en el año 2003 cuando creía que la bolsa había tocado techo y se equivocó clamorosamente.

Ojo que no estoy diciendo que hay un cambio de tendencia, pero este personaje también tiene sus aristas.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (12 Mar 2009)

si quieres ya te lo digo yo ...abriremos en 7470 mas o menos
y si no...pues me haces un owned gordo


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Mar 2009)

MR 4000???


por? por los 4000 muertos en irak no?


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mañana es posible que tengamos nuestro famoso "gap" alcista en la apertura.... hemos tenido un cierre +1,88% el max intradia.
> 
> Como lo ves mulder....?



En el Ibex es más que probable que mañana tengamos un gap alcista, lo que venga luego ya veremos que es. Resulta curioso también que en un día donde el nikkei pierde un 4% hayamos subido tanto, otra consecuencia de la falta de volumen.

Para mi que una parte de los leoncios está esperando el punto donde ponerse cortos y, como he dicho ya varias veces estos días, estamos al final de un ciclo de corto plazo y empezando otro. Mientras esto ocurre no tenemos soportes o resistencias donde asentarnos salvo las del antiguo ciclo pero muchos esperan prudentemente a que se definan las tendencias.

Por eso creo que hoy el volumen ha sido bastante escaso, el que disponga de mucho capital solo habrá metido una pequeña parte siguiendo la tendencia. El que no tenga, o ha palmado, o se ha quedado fuera, en mi opinión ahora toca esperar y que se definan las figuras que nos digan no hacia donde vamos (p'abajo eso está claro) sino los objetivos hasta donde podríamos llegar en esta futura bajada, que también definirán los puntos de corrección intermedios.

Yo solo entro al mercado cuando el volumen es fuerte en el S&P, algunas veces también por la mañana cuando ocurre lo mismo en el Stoxx, durante toda la tarde que he pasado frente a la pantalla no ha aparecido ninguna señal de entrada, me da igual perderme una tendencia como la de hoy si no hay volumen, podría haberse girado en cualquier momento.

Por eso hace tiempo que enterré al Ibex y juego en mercados más líquidos, aunque no me gusta entrar en el S&P o el Dow porque cotiza en dólares, prefiero un futuro que cotice en euros.


----------



## Alexandros (12 Mar 2009)

Susana Criado (Cierre de mercados, intereconomía por las tardes), estaba ayer y hoy babeando por todos los orificios de su cuerpo . Subidas que pueden durar meses, indices que resucitan un 40%, el principio del fin de la crisis, crisis siempre hubo, de esta saldremos, la luz al final del "tonuel" . 

Escucharla los días de rebote es pura poesía recitada por el más fino orador bajo los efectos del LSD.



P.D: Estoy cogidito con unas citis a 1.71, a ver si sube esta basura y me las quito.


Un saludito.


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2009)

El nikkei solo -2,41% no -4,00% ........ hoy ha sido un día muy extraño, como si estubiese planeado... desde el pasotismo de las agencias del SAN, viendo el valor caer -6,00% y vender millones de cot (propias).... sin intervenir para amortiguar las ventas... esperando que el reflote surgiera por si mismo.

Me ha dejado fuera del mercado... y luego el syncro con el S&P 500 me dejó hecho polvo...

Prefiero sesiones más en la consonancia de días pasados.... esta semana solo he realizado una op el lunes.


----------



## Venganza (12 Mar 2009)

Hola , este es mi primer mensaje pero llevo mucho tiempo registrado y leyendo diariamente el hilo del ibex , soy inversor solo desde hace unos meses por lo que todavia estoy aprendiendo y me he quedado pillado mas de una vez cual gacelilla 

Esta subida me recuerda a cuando me quede pillado con el Santander a 5.05 euros (creo que otros usuarios de este foro tambien se quedaron pillados en ese minirebote de hace un par de semanas) , al final vendi con ligeras perdidas.

Por ejemplo , viendo las acciones prestadas en el dia de hoy del Santander (acciones prestadas +29 millones aprox , canceladas -13 millones aprox , diferencia casi +16 millones aprox de acciones prestadas, ayer otros cuantos millones de acciones mas en pleno rebote) veo que las posiciones prestadas lejos de bajar aumentan , por lo que la gente lejos de meterse para ir de largo esta aumentando sus posiciones cortas , asi que pienso que el ostion para abajo la semana que viene puede ser de los que hacen epoca.

A lo mejor me equivoco pero veo muy arriesgado meterse con largos ahora , veo la facilidad con que han tumbado la accion del santander a 4.35 a media mañana en una jornada que se suponia alcista , no me quiero imaginar hasta donde la pueden tumbar cuando tengamos un dia realmente bajista ¿10% ,15%?.

Mi pronostico subida fuerte por la mañana (buen momento para abrir cortos) y bajada paulatina a lo largo del dia para acabar casi planos , a partir del lunes empiezan las bajadas fuertes.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Mar 2009)

la tia de hintereconomia... la que siempre que cae un valor dice UUUUFFFFF, sobre todo SAN y bkue chips...


me descojono cuando salen moro y el del programa ese informatico que dice "el programa tal esta fuera de tal valor..., es que es muy coibarde"


----------



## Alexandros (13 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> la tia de hintereconomia... la que siempre que cae un valor dice UUUUFFFFF, sobre todo SAN y bkue chips...
> 
> 
> me descojono cuando salen moro y el del programa ese informatico que dice "el programa tal esta fuera de tal valor..., es que es muy coibarde"



Lo cierto es que me quito el sombrero con el señor Luis vicente Muñoz, todo un cabellero que sale airoso de toda situación, con su bigotito y el traje que le va siempre como un guante.


¡Mítico y repetido video! ¡Pedro de Málaga estas hecho un tiburoh!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/44cZaOCvQhQ&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/44cZaOCvQhQ&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## chollero (13 Mar 2009)

Bank of America preveen ganar este año 50.000 millones de dolares??? eso significa que para diciembre preveen que un big mac cueste 500 dolares?


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Mar 2009)

nikkei sube mas q la bajada de ayer


----------



## chollero (13 Mar 2009)

Nikkei 7,436.43 + 238.18


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Mar 2009)

o sea ibex-nikkei 7400 y dow 7100


asi asi

todos al unisono-...


----------



## Stuyvesant (13 Mar 2009)

A los buenos días!

Para hoy se vislumbra un buen día para contemplar turbulencias en las capas altas de la atmosfera, lo que puede ir gestando una borrasca si se alcanzan las presiones limitrofes por estas latitudes, estado de la mar marejadilla con crestas, con tendencia a mar brava, con vientos suaves de sudeste. 


El ojo del ciclón desarrolla su lento discurrir mientras se generan las tensiones y potenciales para la conversión en huracán bajista previsto para no se sabe cuando, pero que ya te puedes sujetar las pelotas con una grapadora. Lo Chorlitos silvestres salen confiados a la caza de su pequeño sustento mientras se registran formaciones movimientos migratorios de las aves con mayor potencial de desplazamiento. 


La cala y solaz se desarrollan en el epicentro de la borrasca sin dar señales de las fuentes ventiscas que producirán desperfectos en los animalicos más expuestos, como el jubilado improvidente, el joven Broker escalador de altas cumbres del Ibex Alpino y las marujas que secan la colada en este pequeño microclima de temperaturas suaves.

Se prevén desvíos en las autopistas de los mercados variables, con eje en la rotonda Dow Jones, con aglomeraciones y trafico denso en los aledaños del la autopista del IBEX, se recomiendan que se alejen pues de la exposición a las congestiones bancarias y tomen carreteras secundarias en valores firmemente asentados.

Prudencia y ojo avizor en las salidas a mar abierto, dado que se desaconseja arriesgar debido a los bruscos giros de la mar contrapicada y ráfagas de viento, que dificultaría cualquier rescate, ya que los Guardacostas varados en astillero, están a la espera de la ITV.

Los piratas somalíes siguen a la búsqueda y abordaje de sólidos buques de acciones a corto, con el capitán Falcone a la cabeza. Caben esperar arribadas en conjunción con otras barras de piratas, por lo que se desaconseja la zona de transito del Golfo de Neguri y fuerte vigilancia costera.


----------



## Tuerto (13 Mar 2009)

Resumiendo:

Subidoooooon.

A los buenos dias.


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

A los buenos días!

Llevamos 9 puntos en media hora de sesión (ya casi 3 cuartos) del Stoxx, una tendencia fortísima, fiuu.

El gap del Stoxx está bastante por abajo, el del S&P está ahora mismo cerrándose, en el S&P no deberíamos pasar más allá del 756 por lo alto, posible punto de giro, en el Stoxx ahora nos las veremos con el 2000, a ver si lo pasamos o no.

Creo que hoy tendremos algún tirón al alza sin volumen, igual que ayer, para girarnos y caer violentamente, está claro que cuando caigamos no va a ser un paseillo sino un desplome así que atentos.

Los Falcones y demás son leoncios, pueden aguantar posiciones en contra de varios puntos sin despeinarse porque tienen pasta y calculan objetivos que les permiten estos puntos en contra, aunque ahora muerdan el polvo es probable que mantengan sus posiciones cortas en el mercado porque ya previenen lo que ocurrirá la semana que viene.


----------



## chameleon (13 Mar 2009)

joer sube como la espuma, y yo fuera...


----------



## Hagen (13 Mar 2009)

Podemos llegar hasta el 2100 del stoxx a tocar la parte superior del canala bajista


----------



## tonuel (13 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> joer sube como la espuma, y yo fuera...




No te preocupes hamijo... vente pa valencia con el tio masclet... 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HcYKRzy92Hk&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HcYKRzy92Hk&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 Mar 2009)

todo el puñetero ibex color manzanita,cuanto hacia que no veiamos algo asi?


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Mar 2009)

se puede confirmar que el rebote del SP es desde 666 ??


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Mar 2009)

JUAN LUIS EN INTERECONOMIA CORRAN CORRAN!!!!

el de inversis


----------



## wsleone (13 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> se puede confirmar que el rebote del SP es desde 666 ??




El 9 de Marzo cerró en 676 y el día 10 alcanzó el mínimo de 679 y a partir de ahí empezó a subir


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 Mar 2009)

bufff ,estamos casi ,casi en la parte alta del canal formado desde principios de año,me salen las cuentas en unos 7570 mas o menos si lo rompemos al cierre con holgura deberiamos dar por terminada la tendencia bajista a ¿medio plazo?
corregirme los que sepan mas si me equivoco

muhahahaha Falcone tiene que estar sudando su traje de 1000 dolares


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

Largo en Stoxx en 2005, pero solo en papertrading, hasta que esto no se defina del todo no entro en serio.


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> se puede confirmar que el rebote del SP es desde 666 ??



Confirmo, fue el mínimo absoluto del día 6 de marzo, en el futuro del mini-S&P.


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> JUAN LUIS EN INTERECONOMIA CORRAN CORRAN!!!!
> 
> el de inversis



En la TV no lo veo


----------



## chameleon (13 Mar 2009)

luego cogemos el vídeo de la web y lo colgamos en youtube, para goce y disfrute de los foreros 

esto no ha acabado, no hemos tocado suelo. yo paso de entrar hoy, hay muchos rumores sobre la próxima semana. me apetece un finde relajado


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Mar 2009)

lo unico sensato que ha dicho:

no entrar en 7500 para morir en 7800



SP... una subida del 20% es 800... como va la porra nuestra?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 Mar 2009)

pues bien ,pero la porra no era sobre el IBEX?mira que me despistais con facilidad


----------



## Sleepwalk (13 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> luego cogemos el vídeo de la web y lo colgamos en youtube, para goce y disfrute de los foreros
> 
> esto no ha acabado, no hemos tocado suelo. yo paso de entrar hoy, hay muchos rumores sobre la próxima semana. me apetece un finde relajado



Desde luego las perspectivas no dan opción al optimismo.
¿Te referías a esto, Chameleon?.
Saludos y buen finde a todos/as.

Los empresarios ven gran contracción y quiebras en la eurozona
Reuters - Jueves, 12 de Marzo 
La Unión Europea podría registrar una gran ola de quiebras este año ante la congelación del crédito que paraliza a las empresas, dijo uno de los principales grupos empresariales del continente, que pronosticó una pronunciada contracción económica y un alto índice de paro. 

En sus previsiones económicas bianuales, BusinessEurope dijo que la economía de la zona euro se reduciría un 2,1 por ciento en 2009 comparado con un crecimiento del 0,8 por ciento el año pasado. En el conjunto de la UE prevé una contracción del 2,2 por ciento. 

Los pronósticos fueron más pesimistas que los presentados por la Comisión Europea en enero, que vio una caída de la economía en la zona euro del 1,9 por ciento. 

BusinessEurope dijo que el Banco Central Europeo podría ayudar a superar el impacto de la crisis financiera global mediante nuevos recortes de los tipos de interés y la compra de deuda de empresas asfixiadas por la restricción al crédito. 

“Existe en particular la preocupación de que la recesión profundice las pérdidas del sector financiero, dando lugar a un espiral de caídas en el precio de activos, a nuevas restricciones al crédito y una ola de quiebras”, indicó BusinessEurope. 

El grupo, que representa unos 20 millones de empresas europeas, pronostica una tasa de paro en la zona euro del 9,5 por ciento este año desde el 7,5 por ciento de 2008. 

“La pérdida de empleo alcanzará los 4,5 millones este año en la UE-27. Sólo España y Reino Unido acumularán casi dos millones”, agregó. 

La inflación en la zona euro debe caer ampliamente en 2009 gracias al descenso de los precios energéticos y a una disminución de la demanda al consumo. El grupo ve la inflación al 0,8 por ciento desde el 3,2 por ciento del año pasado, lo que permitirá al BCE bajar los tipos todavía más. 

BusinessEurope insta al BCE a aumentar sus esfuerzos por reducir el coste de financiación, proporcionar liquidez e implementar los incentivos correctos para restaurar los préstamos interbancarios. 

“El BCE debe tomar todas las medidas e iniciativas consideradas apropiadas según se desarrolla la crisis, incluyendo la compra de deuda privada y otros instrumentos de empresas”. 

El BCE ha recortado el tipo principal en 2,75 puntos porcentuales en los últimos meses al 1,5 por ciento, pero el coste del endeudamiento sigue siendo el más alto de las economías desarrolladas. 

BusinessEurope indicó que los gobiernos deben desempeñar un papel en la lucha contra la crisis evitando el proteccionismo y los subsidios estatales, que podrían dañar el mercado único de la UE. 

“No se debe permitir que los planes de emergencia nacional tengan un precio para la integración, la unidad y la cohesión de la UE”, señaló el grupo. 

Algunos de los miembros más pobres de Europa central y oriental temen que sus economías estén en desventaja cuando los países más ricos de occidente intenten salir de la recesión mediante el gasto. 
 
“Los mercados financieros han empezado a cuestionar la sostenibilidad de las finanzas públicas en varios estados miembros, tal como muestran los crecientes spreads”, dijo BusinessEurope ante las preocupaciones sobre la situación fiscal de Irlanda y Grecia. 

El grupo pidió a la Comisión Europea a aplicar con firmeza las normas de competencia y ayuda estatal, a pesar del llamamiento de algunos políticos a favor de relajar estos controles debido a la crisis. 

BusinessEurope señaló que los gobiernos deben ayudar a las compañías acelerando las devoluciones del IVA y otros impuestos.

http://www.lacartadelabolsa.com/ind...n_gran_contraccion_y_quiebras_en_la_eurozona/


----------



## chameleon (13 Mar 2009)

me refiero a comentarios que se leen en foros conspiranoicos, sobre algo que puede pasar este lunes. una quiebra gordísima, o algo asi.

por experiencia propia, no es sostenible esta subida tan vertical. si la próxima semana seguimos el rally habrá alguna corrección con oportunidad para entrar largo y objetivo en esos 800 del SP.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Mar 2009)

Santander lleva un +25% en escasos 4 dias...ha enloquecido o que? :


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Mar 2009)

pues piensa que cuando esté en 2 euros, la volatilidad será de un 20% diaria


----------



## donpepito (13 Mar 2009)

La ausencia de posiciones cortas en el SAN , hacen que recupere con fuerza.. recuerdo los días de noviembre... llegó a perder un -30,00% y recupero en apenas 15 días todo.

Con subidas de hasta +10,00% en un mismo día.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 Mar 2009)

ayyyy SAN, no me lo recordeis,te vendi a 4,42 pensando que no llegarias mas lejos y mirate ahora....hubiese estado comiendo chuleton a su costa durante meses ....el tio Botin siempre es mas listo.....


----------



## donpepito (13 Mar 2009)

Nunca hay que lamentarse de las plusvalías pasajeras.... lo importante es no disminuir liquidez ... piensa en las muchas gacelas que tienen SAN a 6,00€ .... hace practicamente unas semanas.

Hay muy poco volumen de compra en el IBEX... los inversores están precavidos!

La cautela la mejor inversión.


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

Hoy también tenemos aburrimiento constante, lateral sin ganas de subir ni de bajar. Aunque hoy el volumen está siendo más alto que ayer, de hecho, el volumen es el 2o más alto del mes a estas horas en el Stoxx:



> 2009-03-02 10:20 293759
> 2009-03-03 10:20 207478
> 2009-03-04 10:20 262666
> 2009-03-05 10:20 183055
> ...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Nunca hay que lamentarse de las plusvalías pasajeras.... lo importante es no disminuir liquidez ... piensa en las muchas gacelas que tienen SAN a 6,00€ .... hace practicamente unas semanas.
> 
> Hay muy poco volumen de compra en el IBEX... los inversores están precavidos!
> 
> La cautela la mejor inversión.



es verdad ,ademas me hubiese puesto muy gordoncho con tanta carne roja


----------



## Benditaliquidez (13 Mar 2009)

¿Objetivos de la subida? ¿8000 :? ¿9000 ? ¿10000 :?

Es increíble cómo cambia la forma de pensar en sólo unos días, estuve a punto de comprar más repsoles por debajo de 11,5 y no me atreví, ahora está un euro por encima.

Lo mismo digo para Grifols, me aburrí de esperar a que la dejaran bajar para entrar a largo plazo, ahora que ha bajado y está a la cola del ibex, no me atrevo.


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Objetivos de la subida? ¿8000 :? ¿9000 ? ¿10000 :?
> 
> Es increíble cómo cambia la forma de pensar en sólo unos días, estuve a punto de comprar más repsoles por debajo de 11,5 y no me atreví, ahora está un euro por encima.
> 
> Lo mismo digo para Grifols, me aburrí de esperar a que la dejaran bajar para entrar a largo plazo, ahora que ha bajado y está a la cola del ibex, no me atrevo.



Cuando veas a muchos foreros de este hilo firmar contratos de brokers para poder ponerse cortos la señal de largos es clara.

Hay que entrar a saco en ese momento con todo el capital disponible


----------



## chameleon (13 Mar 2009)

pues son 7800, 8300 y finalmente 9800.
dudo muchísimo que pase del primero. en la porra puse 8300 pero con este nivel de subida no va a llegar, lo estoy viendo...


----------



## Gamu (13 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Nunca hay que lamentarse de las plusvalías pasajeras.... lo importante es no disminuir liquidez ... piensa en las muchas gacelas que tienen SAN a 6,00€ .... hace practicamente unas semanas.
> 
> Hay muy poco volumen de compra en el IBEX... los inversores están precavidos!
> 
> La cautela la mejor inversión.



la hiperinflación que se avecina va a dejar "pelaos" a los que estén en liquidez. 

Hace una semana se veia venir, ahora ya se puede decir bien alto. La liquidez no es un activo seguro cuando está más que claro que los bancos centrales se han puesto a imprimir billetes a cascoporro. Bolsa, oro, plata, hasta comprar un piso será mejor que tener ahorros en el banco a un 3% de interés.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Mar 2009)

Dentro de San a 4,99...que dios me asista


----------



## Bayne (13 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuando veas a muchos foreros de este hilo firmar contratos de brokers para poder ponerse cortos la señal de largos es clara.
> 
> Hay que entrar a saco en ese momento con todo el capital disponible



Jejeje, yo tengo entre manos el contrato de Interdin pero todavía no he firmado, ya aviso cuando lo haga . Me he perdido esta semana por temas de trabajo, pero bueno que también se puede entrar largos ¿eh?, no hay problema...


----------



## chameleon (13 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> la hiperinflación que se avecina va a dejar "pelaos" a los que estén en liquidez.



jajaajajaj


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Dentro de San a 4,99...que dios me asista



suerte hamijo, no olvides el STOP


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Mar 2009)

Economía/Finanzas.- La firma de Warren Buffet pierde la máxima calificación crediticia de Fitch. europapress.es


----------



## Benditaliquidez (13 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuando veas a muchos foreros de este hilo firmar contratos de brokers para poder ponerse cortos la señal de largos es clara.
> 
> Hay que entrar a saco en ese momento con todo el capital disponible



Estaba corto hasta el limpiabotas...


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> la hiperinflación que se avecina va a dejar "pelaos" a los que estén en liquidez.
> 
> Hace una semana se veia venir, ahora ya se puede decir bien alto. La liquidez no es un activo seguro cuando está más que claro que los bancos centrales se han puesto a imprimir billetes a cascoporro. Bolsa, oro, plata, hasta comprar un piso será mejor que tener ahorros en el banco a un 3% de interés.



Tu debes ser de esos que tienen un 90% de su capital invertido en oro (comprado a 950$ la onza) esperando que no le asalten la casa.

A veces veo pardillos.


----------



## chameleon (13 Mar 2009)

ojo hamijos, stokk rozando negativo !!


----------



## tonuel (13 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> la hiperinflación que se avecina va a dejar "pelaos" a los que estén en liquidez.
> 
> Hace una semana se veia venir, ahora ya se puede decir bien alto. La liquidez no es un activo seguro cuando está más que claro que los bancos centrales se han puesto a imprimir billetes a cascoporro. Bolsa, oro, plata, hasta comprar un piso será mejor que tener ahorros en el banco a un 3% de interés.










Saludos


----------



## donpepito (13 Mar 2009)

Ya está bien de reclutar gacelas.... es mejor subidas al estilo de continuo (100%) y su posterior bajada.... me intriga que hará hoy ENDESA... están soltando papel.


----------



## chameleon (13 Mar 2009)

me tienta solaria
si el lunes no hay mega desplome puede que compre algo
ha roto el canal bajista, quizás quieran llevarla a los 2 eur otra vez


----------



## Benditaliquidez (13 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> pues son 7800, 8300 y finalmente 9800.
> dudo muchísimo que pase del primero. en la porra puse 8300 pero con este nivel de subida no va a llegar, lo estoy viendo...



¿Te has planteado que, independientemente de a dónde llegue la subida, no volvamos a ver los niveles de la semana pasada?

¿Alguno ve posible atacar el 7800 hoy mismo?

Es que estoy hiperalcista, a ver si viene una bajadita y me tranquilizo que tengo que estudiar.


----------



## donpepito (13 Mar 2009)

El negocio de los huertos solares ha sido un puff... gamesa ha cerrado la factoria de SEVILLA... quizás un rebote... al estilo SOL MELIA, tendría que haber comprado.

Hoy le toca a NH HOTELES +20%


----------



## donpepito (13 Mar 2009)

Hoy veo pocas ganas de subir... en Europa ya se están oliendo el guano de nuevo.

El Ibex como va por libre... aprovechará para cazar nuevas presas....


----------



## chameleon (13 Mar 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Te has planteado que, independientemente de a dónde llegue la subida, no volvamos a ver los niveles de la semana pasada?



no, estoy convencido de que vamos a ver niveles inferiores, la previsión que puso mulder el otro día de objetivos de los índices me parece acertada, SP por debajo de 600. 

A nuestros bancos les tienen dar una buena leche todavía, no hemos visto fuegos artificiales...
y telefónica se va a desplomar también
a rep la quieren a 10 para la opa

calcula que 5500 del ibex


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Mar 2009)

la bolsa va a bajar de los 6000 este año y seguramente el año que viene continue...


----------



## Neumann (13 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> la hiperinflación que se avecina va a dejar "pelaos" a los que estén en liquidez.
> 
> Hace una semana se veia venir, ahora ya se puede decir bien alto. La liquidez no es un activo seguro cuando está más que claro que los bancos centrales se han puesto a imprimir billetes a cascoporro. Bolsa, oro, plata, hasta comprar un piso será mejor que tener ahorros en el banco a un 3% de interés.



De acuerdo contigo que imprimir billetes no es bueno para los activos liquidos.
Pero no diría yo que la bolsa en una buena inversion, solo hay que remitirse a su tendencia, por no hablar de que ni la plata ni el oro se comen.......


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 Mar 2009)

ademas esto es un choteo,Citigroup llega a valer menos de un euro por accion ,el estado la cuasi-nacionaliza y de repente !hala! todos vuelven a beneficios en enero y febrero asi por arte de birbiloque,que os apostais a que los resultados del 1T terminan siendo negativos? como cojones se las pueden apañar para conseguir resultados positivos con la que estaba cayendo? no,hijo no..ahora tocaba rebotar y punto pero que veremos nuevos minimos y en corto de eso estoy mas que seguro.....si realmente la inflacion estuviese disparandose las materias primas serian las primeras en dar la alarma y todavia no ha sido asi...en caso de que el indice CBR o el Petroleo se disparen fuerte hacia arriba ese dia entrare con todo lo que tengo sin pensar ,hasta entonces nasti de plasti.....


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> calcula que 5500 del ibex



Mi objetivo previsto para el Ibex en estos momentos es entre:

5117-4937 

Dentro de una semana podríamos llegar a 6144 o algo más abajo (tal vez 6100, número redondo) en tres semanas podríamos alcanzar el 5117, en este punto podríamos rebotar o seguir hacia abajo, aunque no creo que lleguemos al mínimo de los 4937, los últimos tramos suelen fallar.


----------



## donpepito (13 Mar 2009)

Pues el volumen de REPSOL - ACCIONA - BANESTO y unas cuantas mas... es pésimo.

Pocos nuevos inversores, saben a lo que se exponen en estas subidas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Mar 2009)

os imaginais que hubiera pasado si al mismo tiempo que sale la noticia de que Freddie no puede devolver las ayudas, citi y boa, no sacan esta noticia "cierta a todas luces sobre su estado?"


todo pensado, me parce


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Mar 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Recuerdo que alguien dijo aquí hace aproximadamente un mes (no sé si azkuna, las cosas o chameleon) que las acciones del SAN estarían a 3,50 en un plazo no muy largo.
> Con esa idea he estado siguiendo la evolución para entrar a ese precio a partir del 16 de abril en que me vence el depósito a plazo del 7% que tengo, salvo penalización.
> Y visto que las ofertas se han reducido ostensiblemente estaba decidido a entrar a saco. ¿Se sigue manteniendo la posibilidad que se apuntaba?
> Lo que es evidente que la autocartera del SAN para sostener el precio está siendo masiva.



sí, pero fue hace meses  hace un mes lo recordé 

pero es que ahora lo veo en 2,1 o así, no en 3,5.... digo como objetivo de caida... no de este año!


----------



## Hagen (13 Mar 2009)

Corto en el stoxx, con stop ceñidisimo. Vamos a ver si cerramos el GAP del contado del sp


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 Mar 2009)

para muestra de lo que he dicho un botón:AIE: LA DEMANDA BAJARÁ EN 270.000 BARRILES DIARIOS (13/03/2009 10:46)


LA AIE REBAJA DE NUEVO LAS PREVISIONES DE DEMANDA DE PETRÓLEO PARA 2009 (13/03/2009 10:45)


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Mar 2009)

aqui las unicas que suben ordenadamente y sin locuras, son mis CAF


----------



## chameleon (13 Mar 2009)

el de SAN a 3,5 lo dijo azkuna hace mucho
yo hasta que no perforamos los 7700 no me convertí al seismilibexismo...


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Corto en el stoxx, con stop ceñidisimo. Vamos a ver si cerramos el GAP del contado del sp



Yo creo que eso no ocurrirá hasta que abran los gringos, aun veo cierta resistencia a bajar similar a la de estos días anteriores por debajo de los mínimos de hoy.


----------



## Hagen (13 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que eso no ocurrirá hasta que abran los gringos, aun veo cierta resistencia a bajar similar a la de estos días anteriores por debajo de los mínimos de hoy.



si, pero tampoco le dejan subir al stoxx de 2009


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 Mar 2009)

China está "inquieta" con sus bonos del Tesoro e insta a EEUU a cumplir su palabra
France Press | 10:55 - 13/03/2009
1 comentario 

China está inquieta por sus bonos del Tesoro estadounidenses, debido al impacto de la crisis financiera, declaró este viernes a la prensa el primer ministro Wen Jiabao. "Hemos prestado mucho dinero a Estados Unidos. Claro que estamos inquietos por la seguridad de nuestros activos", dijo Wen en la tradicional conferencia de prensa organizada el último día de la sesión parlamentaria. China ha aprobado hoy su plan de estímulo.


"Para ser sincero, estoy un poco inquieto. Por eso querría instar a Estados Unidos a cumplir su palabra y sus compromisos y preservar la seguridad de los activos chinos", añadió. Wen subrayó que su país es "el mayor acreedor de Estados Unidos".

"Estados Unidos es también la mayor economía mundial, prestamos gran atención al desarrollo económico de Estados Unidos", agregó, y declaró que confía en "la serie de medidas económicas adoptadas por el nuevo Gobierno del presidente Obama para combatir la crisis financiera".


----------



## Hagen (13 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> si, pero tampoco le dejan subir al stoxx de 2009



si antes lo digo jejejeje.... salto stop


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> si, pero tampoco le dejan subir al stoxx de 2009



Ahora si 

Lo siento por la operación, parecía lo lógico, pero en la bolsa siempre hay que ir en contra de la lógica humana.

Es lo malo que tiene.


----------



## Hagen (13 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora si
> 
> Lo siento por la operación, parecía lo lógico, pero en la bolsa siempre hay que ir en contra de la lógica humana.
> 
> Es lo malo que tiene.



Me lo inculcare en la cabeza a sangre y fuego


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Dentro de San a 4,99...que dios me asista



Fuera a 5,03...menos da una piedra


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

Mucho ojo, estamos llegando *al final* de este rebote, al Stoxx no le doy mecha más allá de 2033-40, el petroleo podría iniciar un superbajada esta tarde, el euro está muy cerca de llegar a 1.30, el franco suizo (que suele adelantarse a lo que hacen las bolsas) está sufriendo el mayor desplome que he visto nunca y la apertura de los gringos ya queda cerca (algo más de 2 horas).

*Mucho cuidado con ponerse largo en este momento*

Razones a favor de ponerse largo:
- Bund bajando a saco y lo que aun le queda.

Creo que algo gordo está preparándose.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 Mar 2009)

*Buffett, a favor de suprimir el 'mark to market': muchos lo ven como la única salida *
En los últimos días, ha surgido un clamor en Wall Street para presionar al gobierno y al congreso y conseguir que supriman la regla del mark to market, que muchos ven como la verdadera culpable del marasmo financiero. Entre ellos, el mismísimo Warren Buffett, que esta semana se ha mostrado partidario de suprimir esta norma en la CNBC norteamericana como la mejor forma de salir del atolladero.


De hecho, muchos creen que es la única forma de que el Gobierno arregle el desastre que él mismo ha creado. Como es sabido, el mark to market consiste en la obligación de valorar a precios de mercado los activos que un banco tiene en balance. Como muchos de ellos -hablamos de titulizaciones y bonos respaldados con hipotecas y otros créditos- se han hundido o ni siquiera tienen un mercado tras la catástrofe, los bancos tienen que asumir ingentes pérdidas por la diferencia entre el precio al que valoraron inicialmente esos activos y el actual, cuando lo hay.

Ayer se celebró una sesión en el Congreso de EEUU sobre esta posibilidad. La opinión de Buffett es que esta contabilidad es adecuada para propósitos informativos, pero no regulatorios, porque obliga a los bancos a tomar medidas que no tienen sentido en las circunstancias actuales. Los bancos pueden verse forzados a ampliar capital cuando este capital no existe o es enormemente caro. Y los reguladores tratan a los bancos como si fueran insolventes aunque sus activos sigan dando rendimiento.

Esto desemboca en lo que todos sabemos: hundimiento de las cotizaciones, e inyecciones capital público por parte del Gobierno simplemente para conseguir un artificio contable y para que los bancos cumplan los requisitos de capital... que también fija el Gobierno.

Según Buffett, a nadie le importa la teoría sobre el mark to market, sino su impacto en la crisis bancaria actual. Sus palabras exactas fueron que "es echar gasolina al fuego por lo que respecta a las instituciones financieras". El hundimiento de las cotizaciones de los bancos es lo que les obliga a vender acciones "a precios ridículamente bajos" sólo para cumplir los requisitos de capital.

Por el contrario, "si no tienen que vender acciones a precios hundidos, creo que muchos de ellos lo harían muy, pero que muy bien", añade Buffett. Su propuesta es evidente: que las autoridades no obliguen a los bancos a poner más capital sobre la base de las valoraciones mark to market. El inversor más famoso del mundo es consciente de que el sistema financiero ya no se basa en el capital sino en las garantías gubernamentales. Con estas garantías para proteger a los depositarios y los bonistas, los bancos pueden obtener interesantes márgenes respecto al coste de su financiación, por muy cuestionable que sea su balance.

"Los bancos podrán generar capital a un ritmo muy rápido con los márgenes que existen ahora", y añade que, con la posible excepción de Citi, "el sistema bancario puede curarse solo". Buffett no pide ayudas gubernamentales adicionales, porque pueden acabar con el teórico objetivo de volver a un sistema basado en el capital privado.

El desastre no era inevitable
El columnista de The Wall Street Journal Holman Jenkins explica que todo esto viene de la decisión del Gobierno de hacer recaer todo el peso del ajuste en los accionistas y salvar a los depositarios y a los tenedores de bonos. Los accionistas han tenido que sufrir una enorme dilución o la entrada del Gobierno por culpa de los estándares de capital, ya que suponen el menor riesgo moral: un inversor en bolsa, por definición, asume una pérdida potencial del 100% de su dinero. 

Por tanto, la devastación de los bancos en bolsa no era inevitable, según Jenkins, sino una elección de los políticos que no querían que los accionistas se beneficiaran del rescate de los bancos. Pero eso ha incrementado enormemente el peaje que la crisis bancaria ha impuesto a la economía, y el coste que supondrá el rescate de los bancos para los contribuyentes. "Existe todavía una posibilidad de evitar una adquisición desastrosa por parte del Gobierno de todo el sistema bancario. La alternativa, tal como la ha presentado Buffett, empieza por eliminar esos estándares de capital basados en el mark to market".

Normal que los chinos teman por sus bonos...............


----------



## Starkiller (13 Mar 2009)

Aun queda un poco para el auténtico hostión en la renta fija. Yo creo que de momento la bolsa debería de volver a bajar (Otro buen castañazo).

Esto solo son los primeros avisos del terremoto que va a llegar a los bonos en abril/mayo.

Y claro, ante el temor de catástrofe en renta fija, la variable sube.

Pero yo diría que aun no ha llegado el momento. Aun queda otro catacrock en bolsa; luego, subirá cuando empiece la debacle de los bonos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 Mar 2009)

pues por aqui van los tiros..creo yo....si el Obama se vuelve loco perdido y aprueban esto ,los bancos , bolsas y materias primas por las nubes y tambien (que esto es lo que no me cuadraba) el oro y bonos y cruce dolar-resto de divisas en caida libre... podria ser asi? por favor que alguien con mas conocimiento ponga un poco de luz en este cacao


----------



## donpepito (13 Mar 2009)

HAGEN, ves ACCIONA el lunes, pegando el petardazo?


----------



## Sleepwalk (13 Mar 2009)

*Hablando de los bonos*

Mercado de bonos europeo 

El rally alcista en la renta variable está haciendo bastante daño. 

Con la subida que llevamos estos tes días, por el momento, es difícil que la seguridad de los bonos pueda aguantar bien el tipo. 

La subasta de ayer en EEUU de bonos a 14 años fue buena, como vimos antes, pero el tirón de orejas de China pidiendo más seguridad a su compras de deuda norteamericana está ocupando muchos minutos de pensamiento en Europa. Hay quien está viendo una especia de conflicto "suave" entre ambos países si miramos hacia atrás y revisamos las declaraciones y actos de ambos gobiernos. Un día tenemos a Hillary Clinton diciendo que le vendrá mejor a China que EEUU tenga dinero para financiar sus ayudas (los suspicaces vieron aquí una especie de advertencia suave), después hubo apoyo por parte de China y Japón pero más tarde China pide que haya más seguridad para sus inversiones en esa deuda. Los CDS poco a poco siguen tendencia alcista y cuantas más emisiones haya peor, porque el riesgo de impago aumenta al endeudarse más el país. Como el riesgo aumenta, China se pone nerviosa y da "tirón de orjas". ¿Consecuencia? posible reducción de compras. Como vemos, ya estamos otra vez con las mismas incluso después de una muy buena emisión de deuda de largo plazo en EEUU. 

Este miedo está siendo potenciado por el rally de las bolsas que reducen el miedo al riesgo, pero no sólo en la renta variable, sino que los spreads de rentabilidad de la deuda de la periferia de la eurozona con respecto a la más segura y líquida, que es la alemana, se está reduciendo y alejado de máximos. No es gran cosa, la verdad, pero es una reducción, por lo que sale dinero del bund y se mete en los otros bonos. Parte del dinero extra que se metió el mes pasado está saliendo. 

También las emisiones no paran, Italia pone en circulación 7.500 millones. Estas emisiones en países "normales" siempre tienen más peligro cuando se hacen dentro de un rally de la renta variable porque puede restarle demanda por lo que puede haber presión bajista extra. 

Para colmo el spread de precio entre Bund y Schatz está rompiendo los mínimos de la lateralidad de los últimos días y eso favorece las ventas de Bund y compras de Schatz. 

Este mes ya contamos con un factor que el mes pasado no estaba ya que los reintegros de los principales ascienden a 22.277 millones, cifra no despreciable comparados con los 7.270 del mes anterior pero menor que los 24.341 de abril. 

Normalmente se espera que cuando volvemos a tener el principal en la cuenta, se vuelva a invertir en la compra de nuevos bonos, por eso había miedo a que en las emisiones faltase demanda, precisamente por falta de este factor el mes pasado, pero como vimos, entró muchísimo dinero de fuera del mercado. Como ya he comentado en días pasados, si el comportamiento es fuerte sin este factor nos da una idea de la salida de activos de riesgo que busca seguridad en la deuda más líquida y segura de la Eurozona, lo que hace que se esté atentos este mes a los niveles máximos ya que tenemos otra vez a este factor empujando que estará también presente en abril. 

Con respecto a pagos de intereses tenemos que en febrero se pagaron 233 millones de euros, en marzo se pagarán 1.231 millones y en abril se abonarán 3,635 millones nada menos. 

Esta semana tenemos las siguientes subastas: 

En Inglaterra: 

- Martes 10 de marzo Gilts de medio plazo al 4,25% vencimiento 2019. 

- Miércoles 11 de marzo Gilts protegidos contra inflación 1,25% vencimiento 2032. 

En Alemania: 

Miécoles 11 a las 11h nueva subasta de bonos a 2 años "Schatz" por valor de 8.000 millones de euros. 

El spread de precio entre el Bund y el Schatz rompe la directriz bajista y sale alza, pasando de los 14 en su parte más pequeña a los 15,44 ahora mismo alejándose de máximos pero sigue rondando la zona. La rotura de la directriz ha marcado la salida al alza del Bund desde los soportes del 122 perfectamente. Está rompiendo la lateralidad a la baja. 

Volvimos a tocar los 126 tras el aumento de riesgo en los países de la periferia de la Eurozona y nos cuesta salir de la zona alta del rango de precios en gráficos de 1 día. El estocático está saliendo de la sobrecompra y el RSI está bajista tras el disparo al alza desde los mínimos en el 122. MACD se está cruzando otra vez a la baja por encima del cero pero está quedando plano. Mientas no salgamos por debajo del 122 o por arriba del 126 no hay mucho que ver. 

El Bund a estas horas baja 98 puntos en 123,47, máximo en 124,05 y mínimo en 123,33. 

La rentabilidad de la deuda a 10 años está al 3,07%. La de dos años al 1,39%. La de 30 años al 3,87%. 

Euribor a 3 meses al 0,80%. 

El número de contratos es de 335.000 un poco alto a estas horas. 

L.J. Diez-Ovelleiro.

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Hagen (13 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> HAGEN, ves ACCIONA el lunes, pegando el petardazo?



Cualquier cosa puede ser, tras tirarla y subir sin mucho volumen, no le daría mucho credito, pero en estos días locos cualquier cosa...

yo estoy fuera de acciona


----------



## chollero (13 Mar 2009)

el rebote de gato muerto que estamos viviendo debe ser proporcional a la altura desde la que el minino cayó


----------



## Hagen (13 Mar 2009)

En lógico que las bolsas sigan cayendo y de manera controlada.

Cuanto mas planes de estimulo, más deuda, y si quieren que alguien se la compre debe ser con bolsas bajistas, sino la pasta se vendra a renta variable


----------



## donpepito (13 Mar 2009)

Repsol no aguanta la subida.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (13 Mar 2009)

Yo veo una gran inconsistencia en ciertos análisis que hacemos, por ejemplo, todo el tema dólar-bonos-bolsa-tiposdeinterés.

Me explico, por un lado algunos afirman que los flujos de fondos los son todo, si hay demanda de ciertos activos (bonos americanos) entonces el t/i permanece bajo y el dólar alto, no hay más, la demanda manda sobre el resto.

Pero creo que nos olvidamos de las expectativas, ppcc dice que lo que manda son las expectativas y que ahora mismo le estamos haciendo un favor a los americanos manteniendo el t/i del euro más alto que el del dólar, para ayudar a la recuperación americana.

El escenario que yo planteo es el siguiente, la ayuda europea en forma de t/i del euro "altos" sirve para que los USA se recuperen pero agrava la crisis en Europa, entonces les toca a los americanos devolver el favor. Ellos suben tímidamente los tipos (y comienza a hundirse el mercado de bonos) y en Europa ponemos tipos a cero, entonces el dólar sube (al pasar los t/i USA a estar por encima de los europeos) y los chinos recuperan parte de lo que pierden por la bajada de los bonos con la subida de la bolsa (donde estarían entrando a la chita callando).

Si todo esto no fuera suficiente para hacer subir el dólar y ayudar a la economía europea, quedaría la muy importante baza de salir de Irak, con sus consecuencias sobre el déficit USA.

Todo este escenario sería provocado por el cambio de expectativas sobre la economía americana.


----------



## spheratu (13 Mar 2009)

Aupa esas zeltias UP! UP!


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

Volvamos a la realidad:



> Sector Automoción USA [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De Cárpatos.


----------



## chameleon (13 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Repsol no aguanta la subida.



normal con PO 13 eur
la vemos a 11 bajos la próxima semana


----------



## Starkiller (13 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> la hiperinflación que se avecina va a dejar "pelaos" a los que estén en liquidez.
> 
> Hace una semana se veia venir, ahora ya se puede decir bien alto. La liquidez no es un activo seguro cuando está más que claro que los bancos centrales se han puesto a imprimir billetes a cascoporro. Bolsa, oro, plata, hasta comprar un piso será mejor que tener ahorros en el banco a un 3% de interés.



Si tienes liquido en dólares, estoy deacuerdo contigo. 



festivaldelhumor dijo:


> pues por aqui van los tiros..creo yo....si el Obama se vuelve loco perdido y aprueban esto ,los bancos , bolsas y materias primas por las nubes y tambien (que esto es lo que no me cuadraba) el oro y bonos y cruce dolar-resto de divisas en caida libre... podria ser asi? por favor que alguien con mas conocimiento ponga un poco de luz en este cacao



La renta fija manda. La variable la sigue. Por lo tanto, si Obama quitara el mark-to-market, se hunden los bonos, y el resto de activos (Materias primas, variable, tangibles) nominados en dólares se disparan. Y el dolar se hunde, claro.

¿Y que implica que el precio de materias primas, tangibles y renta variable se dispare, a la vez que el dolar baja? Pues eso.


----------



## donpepito (13 Mar 2009)

Me hace cierta gracia... que los inversores de ENDESA, esten esperando el ansiado rebote... lo más sensato es pensar que se produzca hoy, pero.... no hay signos de sobrecompra por ahora.

El tema del dividendo es muy peliagudo... el lunes pierden un -18% del dividendo automaticamente, con la seguridad que intentarán tumbar la cot.

Así que estamos perdiendo dinero claramente, si esperamos a vender el lunes.


----------



## spheratu (13 Mar 2009)

Una pregunta absurda me hago: Se puede comprar oro sin comprar oro? De la misma manera que comprar acciones de una petrolera es como comprar petroleo (mas o menos),hay manera de comprar oro sin tener que tenerlo fisicamente?


----------



## donpepito (13 Mar 2009)

Según botin todas las agencias que antes ellos han utilizado para crear valor a su banco... son ahora unos judas-traidores, sin el más apice de credibilidad.

XD

Repsol... no ha tenido un rebote serío en meses... me refiero en intradía, además ya ves el poco vol que negocia.


----------



## donpepito (13 Mar 2009)

Continuamos con la FARSA... esto ya suena a sorna!

*PRESIDENTE CITIGROUP DICE BANCO NO NECESITA MÁS INYECCIONES CAPITAL*


Ahora con esto se agarrarán para continuar hoy el rebote.... ya, ya vereis!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 Mar 2009)

pues nada vamos a ir abriendo el baile ....cortos en sabadell a 3,48 objetivo 3 con poca carga ,con suavidad si llega a 3,40 le meto el chorizo completo


----------



## chameleon (13 Mar 2009)

quitando el gap, estamos planísimos
el lunes veremos...


----------



## donpepito (13 Mar 2009)

Los bancos medianos están acorralados en la cola del ibex...los tienes temerosos de tus cortos... no seas muy severo! XD


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los bancos medianos están acorralados en la cola del ibex...los tienes temerosos de tus cortos... no seas muy severo! XD



es que una cosa es que vayamos copiando al dow y otra que estos bancos nacionales valgan para algo ,ademas aqui ya hace tiempo que se pasan el mark to market por el forro y no les ha servido de nada....!hoy a lo mejor se quedan planos pero la proxima semana es temporada de gacelas!


----------



## donpepito (13 Mar 2009)

Europa reculando y nuestro IBEX .clavado en la orquilla +2,xx%


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

El petroleo acaba de ponerse oficialmente bajista con objetivo en 36.94, ahora 47.10.

Es de esperar que las bolsas le sigan.


----------



## donpepito (13 Mar 2009)

Vamos a ver si el viernes-13 hace honor a sus presagios. XD


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Mar 2009)

Se desinflan los futuros de WS. ¿Quietos para no salir movidos en la foto hasta que abran los mericanos?


----------



## donpepito (13 Mar 2009)

Ahora SP500 +0,25%


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 Mar 2009)

hostion a la de 1....


----------



## donpepito (13 Mar 2009)

Yo apoyo una fusión entre IBEX-SP500 pá abajo!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 Mar 2009)

a la de 2.........


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Mar 2009)

Al guano, diría yo...


----------



## donpepito (13 Mar 2009)

Hay alguna tesis publicada de esta compenetración bursatil?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 Mar 2009)

uyyyyyyyyyyyy por poquito.....voy a comer algo y vuelvo ,a ver el desempate


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Mar 2009)

Dejad a mis niños tranquilos, mis pequeños SAN, MAP y GAM, que tienen que comer mucho y hacerse muy fuertes y muy grandes, para que no les haga daño un señor muy malo muy malo, que se llama Falcone. Se tienen que comer todo, todo, y hacer hambre para que a las 17:30, hora de merendar, hayan crecido por lo menos un 10%.


----------



## donpepito (13 Mar 2009)

La fuerza bajista es imparable...ahora está luchando!

rojo light en sp500


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 Mar 2009)

mecaguenla! que me lo pierdo !cortos en SAN a 4,96 tambien suavemente si baja de 4,90 aumento


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> mecaguenla! que me lo pierdo !cortos en SAN a 4,96 tambien suavemente si baja de 4,90 aumento



stopped ruina en 5.08


----------



## donpepito (13 Mar 2009)

Al IBEX le sobra un +1 delante....


----------



## erpako (13 Mar 2009)

> Dato de EE.UU.
> 
> 13/03/2009 - 14:55 - MADRID, 13 MAR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Encuesta de confianza del consumidor de Michigan de marzo en EE.UU. Dato: 56.6. Dato anterior: 56.3. Previsión: 55.0.



Bolsamanía.

Como carpatitos no lo pone ...


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Mar 2009)

Preguntita: ¿hay bolsa el jueves que viene (19 de marzo)? en algunos sitios es fiesta y en otros no...


----------



## erpako (13 Mar 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Preguntita: ¿hay bolsa el jueves que viene (19 de marzo)? en algunos sitios es fiesta y en otros no...



CALENDARIO BURSATIL 2009- Calendario de Bolsa, Calendario de Fiestas, Das habiles de Bolsa en Enero 2009, Calendario de Bolsa Febrero 2009, Marzo 2009, Abril 2009,Mayo 2009,Junio 2009, Julio 2009, Agosto 2009, Septiembre 2009, Octubre 2009, Noviembr


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Mar 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Preguntita: ¿hay bolsa el jueves que viene (19 de marzo)? en algunos sitios es fiesta y en otros no...



Respondo a mi propia pregunta: el jueves 19 de marzo HAY bolsa.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 Mar 2009)

ayyyyy...donde esta la volatilidad cuando la necesitas...esta incertidumbre me va a matar


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

El VIX está bajando mucho, no me fiaría aun de ponerme corto, cuidadín.

Ahora mismo está por debajo de mínimos de ayer.


----------



## wsleone (13 Mar 2009)

Me uno a interdin, por la tarde me envían el contrato por email, NOVATILLO en los CDF's :o , deseadme suerte envidiosos!!!!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 Mar 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Me uno a interdin, por la tarde me envían el contrato por email, NOVATILLO en los CDF's :o , deseadme suerte envidiosos!!!!



suerte!!!! bienvenido al club de los alegres especuladores


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 Mar 2009)

siiiiii guanoooooooooo....amplio cortos a 4.87 sobre el SAN
joer me tengo que ir al curro poner una vela por mi majetes,pensar en mis hijos


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

VIX subiendo a toda máquina y bolsas bajando, ahora si que empiezo a verlo claro, solo nos falta que haya algo de volumen.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Mar 2009)

welcome to the guano!!!


----------



## Kujire (13 Mar 2009)

*Breaking News .... desde la Casa Blanca*

Esperando a Summers, quedaros con este nombre, es el jefe de la oficina presupuestaria de Obama, así como el jefe de los 644 asesores de ZP en versión cañí, este tío es peligroso, y lo que diga puede afectar a las sa anteriormente fué tesorero del IMF

Empieza la conferencia de prensa de este individuo


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Mar 2009)

Yo no veo tan claro ese bajón... nos hemos venido arriba otra vez.


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

Seguimos sin tendencia y sin volumen, sobre todo en el S&P, sigo sin fiarme y como las cosas sigan así creo que me pondré a dormir otra vez como ayer.

El VIX aun no ha superado los máximos del día pero está en ello.

Creo que cuando el S&P pase el nivel de 750 hacia abajo tendremos una tendencia fuerte.


----------



## Hagen (13 Mar 2009)

Larry Summers en

Stock Market News, Business News, Financial, Earnings, World Market News and Information - CNBC.com


----------



## wsleone (13 Mar 2009)

empieza la bajada, sin excusas


----------



## donpepito (13 Mar 2009)

No en la misma proporción ... por ahora se resiste a perder el +1,10%


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> empieza la bajada, sin excusas



Seguimos sin volumen en el S&P, el VIX está ya en máximos, tampoco tenemos una tendencia demasiado marcada, se baja poco a poco, saboreando y relamiendonos en cada punto, ufff. No me gusta entrar de esta forma al mercado.


----------



## Kujire (13 Mar 2009)

con la mini desde 752


----------



## chollero (13 Mar 2009)

dow 7168, hoy en USA cierran por debajo del 7000


----------



## wsleone (13 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Seguimos sin volumen en el S&P, el VIX está ya en máximos, tampoco tenemos una tendencia demasiado marcada, se baja poco a poco, saboreando y relamiendonos en cada punto, ufff. No me gusta entrar de esta forma al mercado.




Dada la situación tan grave que estamos padeciendo, la subida desmesurada de las bolsas por motivos chorras sólo puede provocar una caída en picado.

Me da que pensar porqué Bankinter y alguno otro están bajando tanto, y el SAN por las nubes ... ¿anticipación de algo? A ver si recibo ya el contrato de interdin, que la semana que viene quiero meter cortos a saco.


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Mar 2009)

Buenas tardes
Quiero sangre
Sigo corto con dos posiciones
En una de ellas estoy casi al límite de la pérdida asumible.Si no caemos tendré que cerrarla.Nada grave.

Dji comienza a hacer máximos y mínimos decrecientes.Espero que apretar los dientes(y otras partes)haya merecido la pena.

¡Que bueno que los bancos comiencen pronto a dar beneficios y GM esté sobrada y todo eso de la noche a la mañana!
JUa jua jua jua jua jua jua jua jua jua jua jua jua(vale que se me cansan los dedos)

Hasta mañana.


----------



## Kujire (13 Mar 2009)

Lo de poner STOPS es una ciencia que todavía no domino, estoy out y hoy como de plato


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Lo de poner STOPS es una ciencia que todavía no domino, estoy out y hoy como de plato



Yo se que algunos ponen 2 puntos en el S&P como stop, cuando avanza 3 hacia su favor, mueven el stop 1 punto por encima de la salida para proteger la entrada.

Es una sugerencia.


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

Creo que lo que ocurre hoy es esto:







¡Los leoncios se nos duermen!


----------



## wsleone (13 Mar 2009)

Coñazo de día, estoy alternando el casino con "El astronauta" de Tony Leblanc, Antonio Ozores y José Luis López Vazquez, aquí tenéis una introducción


----------



## creative (13 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que lo que ocurre hoy es esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mulder estimado amigo, como crees que vamos a cerrar, mi corazon me dice que el down cerrara en plano.


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

creative dijo:


> Mulder estimado amigo, como crees que vamos a cerrar, mi corazon me dice que el down cerrara en plano.



Yo no creo que cerremos planos hoy y me decanto por una bajada leve, creo que hoy estamos empezando una nueva tendencia a la baja en las bolsas que será la que va a definir la semana que viene.

Si llegamos a tener algo de movimiento sería un buen día para quedarse corto este finde, pero eso si llegamos a tener algo de movimiento.


----------



## creative (13 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no creo que cerremos planos hoy y me decanto por una bajada leve, creo que hoy estamos empezando una nueva tendencia a la baja en las bolsas que será la que va a definir la semana que viene.
> 
> Si llegamos a tener algo de movimiento sería un buen día para quedarse corto este finde, pero eso si llegamos a tener algo de movimiento.



plano plano me refiere 20 puntos bajo o sobre 0


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

creative dijo:


> plano plano me refiere 20 puntos bajo o sobre 0



Pues el petróleo está haciendo una cosa parecida, ha bajado bastante para volver a subir de nuevo a máximos y ahí volver a pegársela, aunque aun no supera mínimos del día.


----------



## chameleon (13 Mar 2009)

venga, a ver si el SP se deja de historias y atraviesa los 744


----------



## tonuel (13 Mar 2009)

Perdonen ustedes...


¿Qué le están metiendo por el ojete a mi bankinter..? :



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (13 Mar 2009)

ojo, ese tiene certificación hoy...


----------



## tonuel (13 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ojo, ese tiene certificación hoy...




Yo a los mios no los certifico... 



Saludos


----------



## Condor (13 Mar 2009)

No sé como se puede estar preguntando por dónde andan los leoncios cuando ha salido uno de ellos (Francisco González) pidiendo cacao. Algo así como "solidaridad y ética". Resulta que al perro macho lo capan una sola vez por lo que ya no hay para tirar hacia ninguna parte. Cojan el poncho y a verlas venir. 

Así andará la cañada que el tigre pasó al trote.


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

Condor dijo:


> No sé como se puede estar preguntando por dónde andan los leoncios cuando ha salido uno de ellos (Francisco González) pidiendo cacao. Algo así como "solidaridad y ética". Resulta que al perro macho lo capan una sola vez por lo que ya no hay para tirar hacia ninguna parte. Cojan el poncho y a verlas venir.
> 
> Así andará la cañada que el tigre pasó al trote.



Esta es una de las pocas veces que leo algo en castellano y no me he enterado nada.

Creo que la anterior fue cuando me leí el 'cantar del mio cid' en castellano antiguo


----------



## Condor (13 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Esta es una de las pocas veces que leo algo en castellano y no me he enterado nada.
> 
> Creo que la anterior fue cuando me leí el 'cantar del mio cid' en castellano antiguo



Pues habrá que leer algo más que lo escrito por estas tierras; que el castellano no pertenece sólo a castilla y al romancero.

Pedir cacao= rendirse

Perro macho lo capan una sola vez = algo igual no te va a pasar (y como está capado ya no hay cojones en los leones)

Poncho = me vas a decir que no sabes lo que es un poncho?!


----------



## donpepito (13 Mar 2009)

Vengo y me quedo casí igual... cual ha sido el min del ibex, hoy?

No hemos bajado en proporción al SP500?


----------



## chollero (13 Mar 2009)

me meo de la risa looooooooool!!


----------



## chollero (13 Mar 2009)

Condor dijo:


> No sé como se puede estar preguntando por dónde andan los leoncios cuando ha salido uno de ellos (Francisco González) pidiendo cacao. Algo así como "solidaridad y ética". Resulta que al perro macho lo capan una sola vez por lo que ya no hay para tirar hacia ninguna parte. Cojan el poncho y a verlas venir.
> 
> Así andará la cañada que el tigre pasó al trote.



me meo de la risa jajaja!


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

Ayer y hoy todos los futuros USA tienen volúmenes muy bajos, las divisas y las materias primas también, lo único que tiene volúmenes (más o menos) normales son los futuros europeos, sin incluir al Ibex, y el oro.

Me pregunto a que vienen estas caidas de volumen tan fuertes en este preciso momento, debe existir alguna razón para esto.


----------



## Condor (13 Mar 2009)

Hablando de otras cosas, que les parece el levantamiento de los paraísos fiscales? será que la bolsa ayudará a drenar la liquidez opaca que hay en esas cajas?


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

Creo que lo del volumen es algo de mi programa, que está haciendo cosas extrañas.

Estoy mirando gráficos en stochcharts y los volúmenes son normales


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Mar 2009)

mis CAF otro poquito...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (13 Mar 2009)

Esto es de Cárpatos, lo ha puesto Newclo en el hilo de Ir-:



> Si quieren que les diga algo que estoy seguro si conseguiría dar la vuelta al mercado, pero de forma tremenda al alza, esto sería sin la menor duda, el que quitaran la norma de mark-to-market.
> 
> Se puso con muy buena voluntad para impedir abusos. Esta norma, que consistía en obligar a los bancos a valorar sus activos a precio de mercado. Y fue esta norma la que lo inició todo. Al tener que valorar los famosos activos basados en hipotecas al precio de mercado que caía, y encima tener que provisionar, los bancos empezaron a caer como hojas en otoño.
> 
> ...



Es decir, que se está valorando la basura tóxica de los bancos a precio cero, si se valorase de cualquier otra forma, y tendiendo en cuenta las mega-ayudas que han recibido, la situación de muchos bancos y sus ratios mejorarían muchísimo.

El e-mail famoso de citibank puede haber sido el principio del run-run de el cambio del market to market.

Y Cárpatos cita a Wolkswagen y habla de subida bestial si se confirma la noticia.

Yo no me quedaría con posiciones cortas abiertas este fin de semana ni loco.


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Mar 2009)

yo lo que entiendo por market to market es un poco lo que ha dejado hacer aqui el BdE a los bancos con las cuentas del tercer trimestre con efectos retroactivos al 30 de junio


----------



## Stuyvesant (13 Mar 2009)

Lo leo y no lo creo. Jamás en la vida me llegue a imaginar que le pedirían al gobierno que pusiese un precio mínimo a los pisos, que es lo que dice este buen hombre.

Vamos que por ley una cosa no pueda bajar de precio y me dejo de elipsis líricas, porque es para cagarse por la pata abajo.

Quieren que deje de flotar el valor de los activos de las empresas y ponerle precio de estatal a los tulipanes. Condos cojones



Pd:

Y yo haciendo chistes sobre que el sueño húmedo de Botín seria que le nacionalizasen el banco para hacerle funcionario a él y sus empleados. Cosas veredes amigo Sancho, que perplejo dejen tu entendimiento y ofuscada tu bolsa.


----------



## Kujire (13 Mar 2009)

Con respecto al mark-to-market os suena aquello que Tamariz decía "nada por aki ...nada por allá"

Bueno, pues ahora lo que se dice es que la norma que fué hecha para evitar que los bancos nos tomaran el pelo se ha vuelto en su contra "se siente" punto y pelota.

Lo que desean muchos es un "pasar la página" "correr un tupido velo" "mirar hacia otro lado" ... sin embargo el subyacente seguirá ahí, y por mucho tiempo. 

Bernanke ha dicho que retirar la norma sería un error, Tim Geithner ha hechado balones fuera y le ha cargado con la responsabilidad a la SEC. El tema es que a los bancos se les obliga a valorar sus activos mark-to-market cada 3 meses, como cada tres meses la cosa pinta peor pues eso, a peor.

Obama quiere cambiar esta norma, pero lo quiere hacer "en el marco de una nueva regulación de normas contables internacionales" es decir, lo van a hacer pero como es muy "transparente" no dice lo que va a hacer, como nos ha ido enseñando. Creo que la norma tiene sus días contados. Como os he dicho los mass media llevan trabajando duro para convencernos de que hacen todo lo mejor por nosotros, "no piensen que de eso ya lo hacemos nosotros". 

Segundo, Tim está camino de China, China ya ha calentado el premeeting hoy al decir que "si los green-gos quieren vender más deuda que miren para otro lado que ya tenemos bastante y por si acaso vayan presentado los avales que estamos preocupados" te llegó el recadito Tim???

Es decir si Tim Geithner no está en Europa durante este meeting, en donde están TODOS los presidentes de Bancos Centrales del G20 y ministros de finanzas, o es que algo se cuece pero no quiere salir en la foto o se pasa por el forro a los del G20 y lo que le iimporta es asegurar que China siga comprando deuda o lo que sea para financiar a Obama. Esta semana el tesoro emitió más de 50B$ en bonos US. Y por supuesto, los chinos saldrían muy beneficiados de una modificación del mark-to-market, dado que los chinos están podridos de las titulaciones de las GSEs.


----------



## Stuyvesant (13 Mar 2009)

Para plebeyos Mark-to-Market = Referenciado al mercado.



Se hace así para que un jubilado no invierta su pension en un pedo de vaca envuelto para regalo.


----------



## Kujire (13 Mar 2009)

*Breaking News ... UK*

Cambio de planes:

Tim está en UK en la reunión del G20, menos mal que le puse un Tontow de esos en el ****, la reunión ha empezado hoy.

NO hay foto, no sé si creérmelo, pero es lo que me han dicho por el pinganillo


----------



## Misterio (13 Mar 2009)

Y cuándo se decide esto?, no se si os estoy entendiendo muy bien la verdad, así que los bancos no valoran nunca sus activos? solo lo valoran cuando ellos quieran?.Tendría algún beneficio para la economía real o solo para la bolsa?


----------



## Speculo (13 Mar 2009)

Kujire ¿La de la foto de tu avatar eres tú??


----------



## Stuyvesant (13 Mar 2009)

Es mi novia, ¿Qué pasa?


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Lo leo y no lo creo. Jamás en la vida me llegue a imaginar que le pedirían al gobierno que pusiese un precio mínimo a los pisos, que es lo que dice este buen hombre.
> 
> Vamos que por ley una cosa no pueda bajar de precio y me dejo de elipsis líricas, porque es para cagarse por la pata abajo.
> 
> ...



No, lo que dice el señor que le escribe a Cárpatos no es que los pisos (o casas que estamos hablando de USA, por dios) no se dejen de valorar a precio de mercado. Lo que se debe valorar a precio de mercado son las titulaciones sobre hipotecas.

Da lo mismo lo que valga la casa, el hipotecado firmó por comprar a un precio y ha de seguir pagando ese precio, hasta que termine de pagar o se convierta en un moroso.

Ahora imaginemos un paquete de 5 hipotecas, por ejemplo, que vale 1 millón de $, cada hipoteca es de 200.000$. Ahora imaginemos que en este paquete hay dos morosos, el paquete pasa a valer 600.000 $ porque hay dos fallidos, sin embargo los demás siguen pagando.

Realmente valdría 800.000 $ si nos ponemos en el caso que el banco logre subastar los inmuebles por la mitad de su precio original.

El caso es que esa titulación baja de precio pero su precio no es cero, da igual que las casas/pisos que hagan de contrapartida a la hipoteca bajen de precio, el propietario ha de seguir pagando la hipoteca.

Es decir, el activo es la hipoteca, no la casa.

Espero que se entienda.


----------



## Stuyvesant (13 Mar 2009)

¿Y el tenedor de la hipoteca quién es? ¿el Banco o el Lacayo sin dinero para comer.?


Humo. Puro Humo.


----------



## Speculo (13 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> [...]
> 
> Es decir, el activo es la hipoteca, no la casa.
> 
> [...]



Pero si la casa vale cero o no se vende, el activo ya no lo es tanto ¿Cómo valoras un activo "ilíquido" que no sabes si podrá convertirse en dinero algún día y, en el caso de que lo hiciera, no sabes por cuánto?
Es decir, valorar el activo a cero no es muy correcto, pero ¿Qué fórmula usas para valorarlo? Cuando una empresa tiene que vender activos para pagar deudas y no consigue venderlos, la empresa quiebra, independientemente de que luego los acreedores y los accionistas cobren de los restos que se consigan colocar.


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> ¿Y el tenedor de la hipoteca quién es? ¿el Banco o el Lacayo sin dinero para comer.?
> 
> 
> Humo. Puro Humo.



Podría ser cualquiera, desde el banco hasta un particular a quien le hayan vendido la titulación, cualquiera excepto el lacayo. El acreedor es el tenedor de la hipoteca y el lacayo solo paga

Normalmente el tenedor de la hipoteca es un banco, pero podría no ser el banco original con el que el hipotecado firmó ya que su deuda la podría haber comprado otro.

Hace poco apareció por el foro la noticia de que algunas hipotecas titulizadas no se sabía a que inmueble pertenecían porque mediante titulizaciones habían pasado muy rápido por varias manos sin comprobar y entonces se pedía a los propietarios 'buena fe' que avisaran de que eran ellos y seguir pagando, JUAA.


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pero si la casa vale cero o no se vende, el activo ya no lo es tanto ¿Cómo valoras un activo "ilíquido" que no sabes si podrá convertirse en dinero algún día y, en el caso de que lo hiciera, no sabes por cuánto?
> Es decir, valorar el activo a cero no es muy correcto, pero ¿Qué fórmula usas para valorarlo? Cuando una empresa tiene que vender activos para pagar deudas y no consigue venderlos, la empresa quiebra, independientemente de que luego los acreedores y los accionistas cobren de los restos que se consigan colocar.



Pero vamos a ver:
- Tu pides un préstamo para un coche.
- Compras tu coche y tienes un accidente siniestro total.
- Tu debes seguir pagando la deuda aunque no tengas coche.

¿Vale menos el préstamo (viéndolo como un activo para el banco) solo por el hecho de que ya no tengas coche? no, vale lo mismo.

Ahora imaginemos que compras el coche y dejas de pagar el préstamo ¿que es lo que vale ese préstamo, cero, hasta que se embargue el coche y se venda a precio de mercado subastado, pero es probable que se saque menos dinero de la subasta y además los intereses nunca llegarán a abonarse.


----------



## Stuyvesant (13 Mar 2009)

¿Mulder, has oído hablar del termino "Cesión de crédito"? ahora aplícalo a las acciones de las empresas y se convertirá en una , con perdón, "Merienda de Negros" que la actual burbuja iba a parecer un chicle.

Regular instrumentos financieros , sí, pero diluir la deuda de las empresas en plan billetitos de Zimbawe... a la ruina.


----------



## Speculo (13 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver:
> - Tu pides un préstamo para un coche.
> - Compras tu coche y tienes un accidente siniestro total.
> - Tu debes seguir pagando la deuda aunque no tengas coche.
> ...



Hombre, sí, pero yo iba más por la segunda parte de tu texto: cuando el que recibe el préstamo se convierte en moroso.
Si el amigo prestatario, aún habiéndose quedado sin coche o sin casa, sigue pagando, el activo seguirá siendo activo. Sin ninguna cobertura, pero activo al fin y al cabo. El problema es por cuánto dinero se ha vendido la cesión de ese crédito y/o cuánto se ha provisionado para afrontar un impago, sabiendo que había una cobertura.
El valor del activo se deprecia si la cobertura ya no es la que era, aunque sigue siendo un activo, eso está claro.
Pero ¿Cómo se valora este extremo y quién lo hace?


----------



## Stuyvesant (13 Mar 2009)

Para simplificar la respuesta a la cuestión de Speculo, en vez de un "Banco Malo" se esta creando un "Mercado Basura" al que solo accederían los más pobres. Las "gacelas" ya no tendrían sitio en un mercado que se ha purgado y ha hecho borrón y cuenta nueva.

O sea, olvidaos del hilo del IBEX.


----------



## Condor (13 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es decir, el activo es la hipoteca, no la casa.
> 
> Espero que se entienda.



Puntualizo:

Pero la garantía de la hipoteca es la casa. En los EE.UU. usted va con su llave y se la entrega al banco para que ejecute la hipoteca contra la vivienda y te quedas sin deudas; que para eso el banco hizo su tasación y dijo que el inmueble valía los 700.000 dólares que el prestatario no podía pagar. No es como aquí que te quedas sin el inmueble y con la deuda que no haya podido saldarse en libérrimas subastas.


----------



## Nico (14 Mar 2009)

Obviamente "valorar a mercado" no se aplica tan linealmente y, en este caso, afecta las famosas "deudas estructuradas".

Pero, aún con sus problemas, valorar a mercado tiene la LOGICA de que SABES EL VALOR DE ALGO... no el "precio" que alguien, con habilidades contables, quiera ponerte.

Aquí donde vivo hace años (la "famosa" Argentina) el Estado juega con esto como se le da la gana... lanzan bonos que, como todos saben, no valen ni el papel donde están impresos y se los colocan OBLIGATORIAMENTE a los bancos (es "voluntario" al estilo peronista).

Pero, le permiten a los bancos poner esos "bonos basura" a 10 años a "precio de compra" y no a "valor de mercado".

Entonces, un puto bono que si mañana tuvieras que venderlo te darían 17 x 100, en le balance del Banco figura como 100.

Y tú, cuando te fijas en los ratios de solvencia y los activos del banco para decidir donde pones tu dinero, no tienes modo de saber si, en los dos millones de capital, hay sólidos diamantes o un montón de papelitos pintados del gobierno que, si tuvieran que liquidarlos a mercado no les dan ni el 20% de lo que figura en los balances.

- Se entiende ?

Y si hay un trailero habilidoso en su "creatividad contable" son justamente los bancos !!

El problema no lo verás en el corto plazo... parecerá que todos somos ricos de nuevo y LA BURBUJA CONTINUARA (porque ahora los bancos podrán quedarse con los inmuebles durante años y valorarlos como se les cante el culo). No más exceso de mercado, baja de inmuebles, etc.

Pero, al cabo de algunos años, el sistema, sea por el lado de los inmuebles o de las salchichas o de las olivas o de las renovables... habrá petado de nuevo con la diferencia que, abajo de eso, en vez de bancos más o menos sólidos habrá puros papeles pintados como en un decorado japones.

De algún modo nos llevan a un nuevo escenario para seguir con la obra de teatro, sin corregir los problemas de fondo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Mar 2009)

Economía.- Chile demanda al Santander y a otros tres bancos en EEUU por presunta ocultación de la fortuna de Pinochet. europapress.es


----------



## Mulder (14 Mar 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Puntualizo:
> 
> Pero la garantía de la hipoteca es la casa. En los EE.UU. usted va con su llave y se la entrega al banco para que ejecute la hipoteca contra la vivienda y te quedas sin deudas; que para eso el banco hizo su tasación y dijo que el inmueble valía los 700.000 dólares que el prestatario no podía pagar. No es como aquí que te quedas sin el inmueble y con la deuda que no haya podido saldarse en libérrimas subastas.



¿y si la casa se la lleva un huracán? cosa bastante habitual en USA ¿la hipoteca ya vale cero? ¿puede ir el dueño con las llaves a dejarlas en el banco y dejar de pagar? no seamos tan simplones.

Si se han categorizado las hipotecas en USA como subprime, alt-A, etc etc. es por su riesgo de morosidad/intereses que se aplicaban, no por la calidad de la vivienda que garantizaba la hipoteca. Lo de ir con las llaves al banco solo lo podían hacer los que tenían primera vivienda, como explicó en su día el famoso ir-, y no siempre:

"TeorIa del Complot Terrobajista" - BICHOS

(a partir de donde dice DIA 2)

No pretendo defender el precio infladísimo de la vivienda ni mucho menos (ni aquí ni en USA), pero creo que calificar la calidad de un préstamo por la propiedad que le hace de contrapartida es un error. El que el precio de la vivienda baje significa más riesgo de impago en esos prestamos (si vemos el préstamo como un activo) pero no significa automáticamente que el préstamo ya valga cero.

Además si el precio de la vivienda baja un 70%, la vivienda aun tiene un valor, será el 30% del que tenía antes pero tiene un valor, no es sencillamente cero.

El problema de todo surge de que no hay mercado para los MBS, nadie compra en este momento un paquete MBS y todos estos 'activos' se evalúan automáticamente a cero, eso provoca que hayan hipotecas que serán más o menos morosas, que tendrán una vivienda detrás que valdrá lo que den en subasta por ellas, pero no valen cero.

Si se obliga a que valgan cero los bancos tienen pérdidas enormes, y seguramente lo serán, pero no tan enormes como obliga a decir el mark-to-market.

Esto es lo que pretende decirle a Cárpatos el banquero anónimo.

Recomiendo leer este link, aunque está en inglés:

Mark-to-market accounting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Este comentario solo lo pongo aquí para poner un poco de cordura, no por defender el precio de la vivienda ni mucho menos, no soy un nuncabajista como algunos trolls del foro.


----------



## Condor (14 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿y si la casa se la lleva un huracán? cosa bastante habitual en USA ¿la hipoteca ya vale cero? ¿puede ir el dueño con las llaves a dejarlas en el banco y dejar de pagar? no seamos tan simplones.
> 
> Si se han categorizado las hipotecas en USA como subprime, alt-A, etc etc. es por su riesgo de morosidad/intereses que se aplicaban, no por la calidad de la vivienda que garantizaba la hipoteca. Lo de ir con las llaves al banco solo lo podían hacer los que tenían primera vivienda, como explicó en su día el famoso ir-, y no siempre:
> 
> ...



Deja los sofismas para otra ocasión y acéptalo: en EE.UU. la gente entrega la llave y se acabó su história con la hipoteca. Y no te estoy hablando de casas huracanadas, ni incendiadas, que para eso tienen seguros y suicidios.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Mar 2009)

*Las 10 señales apocalípticas que indicarán cuándo las bolsas han tocado fondo
*
¿Cuándo tocarán las bolsas fondo? Es la pregunta de millón. El pesimismo se ha apoderado de los corros bursátiles y de los inversores, que tarde o temprano podrían sucumbir a la capitulación final. Esto es, vender a cualquier precio.

Con pocas señales desde el punto de vista técnico o fundamental capaces de aportar luz sobre el devenir de los mercados, dos analistas de bolsa consultados por MarketWatch han elaborado una lista con las 10 señales que podrían anticipar el fin de la caída. Son Nicholas Colas y Oren Klachkin, que presentan su peor escenario: el apocalipsis.

1.- Colas y Klachkin destacan, en primer lugar, una significativa caída de los mercados durante una o dos sesiones. Y con ‘significativa’ los expertos se refieren a desplomes superiores al 10%. En su opinión, la actual caída de las bolsas está siendo ordenada y, aunque severa, se está produciendo en línea con el deterioro de la economía de Estados Unidos. Además, un descenso más acusado en los mercados bursátiles haría que las acciones fueran más baratas en relación con los fundamentales, tan baratas incluso, que podría hablarse ya de suelo de los mercados.

2.- Segunda señal. Que el actual secretario del Tesoro, Timothy Geithner sea sustituido por Paul Volcker. Factible o no, según Colas y Klachkin, el mercado no tiene demasiada confianza en Geithner, mientras que el antiguo presidente de la Reserva Federal, quien ya ha demostrado sus habilidades para enfrentarse a una crisis, podría tener mejor calado entre los inversores. Volcker dirige actualmente el Consejo Asesor de Recuperación Económica bajo la presidencia de Barack Obama.

3.- Los 100 días desde la bancarrota de General Motors. Las primeras semanas del posible colapso del fabricante automovilístico podrían ser caóticas, dado el vínculo existente entre esta industria con muchas áreas de la economía estadounidenses. Sin embargo, después de los problemas iniciales, el mercado habría ya descontado lo peor.

4.- Oro a 2.000 dólares la onza. Para Colas y Klachkin, este metal precioso es último refugio al que acuden los inversores cuando el pánico se apodera de ellos. Una espectacular subida de los precios indicaría que ha llegado el momento de comprar acciones. “No estoy seguro si querría vivir en un mundo donde el oro cuesta 2.000 dólares la onza. Significaría que algo está realmente equivocado. Desde un punto de vista bursátil, lo mejor que puedes decir sobre el oro ahora es que no ha superado los máximos históricos pese a la incertidumbre de los mercados”, comentan estos dos expertos.

5.- Otra de las señales que indicaría el suelo de los mercados sería que dos o más empresas salieran al mismo tiempo del Dow Jones o que incluyera nuevos valores que ponderan en el indicador. “Hay algunas acciones zombies en el índice. Tal y como explicó S. McCoy a finales de enero, haciéndose eco de un artículo de John Mauldin, el Dow Jones ha dejado de er ser una muestra lo suficientemente amplia de la economía a la que representa y reflejar así del modo más eficiente posible las expectativas que los distintos agentes tienen sobre la misma. Las compañías con los precios de sus acciones más bajos son casi irrelevantes en el comportamiento del mismo, frente a otros valores que, por el mayor precio de sus acciones tienen mayor influencia en las fluctuaciones del indicador.

6.- Si el volumen diario del New York Stock Exchange cae a 1.000 millones de acciones durante 30 sesiones consecutivas, sería otra señal de que la bolsa ha tocado suelo. “Algunas veces sólo se necesita que todo el mundo capitulice a la vez para tocar fondo”, comentan Colas y Klachkin.

7.- Otro. La pérdida de un millón de trabajos en un solo mes. Una cifra tan mala como ésta puede indicar que el mercado ha hecho suelo, ya que los datos de empleo van por detrás de la situación económica de un país.

8.- Más. Que el mercado se anime con las malas noticias. “Cuando el mercado puede subir con las malas noticias, es un verdadero signo de que las valoraciones finalmente reflejan el entorno actual”.

9.- Que las acciones favoritas de los inversores caigan entre un 15% y un 20%. Cuando las compañías que sobresalen –como Wal-Mart o McDonald’s- también pinchan en bolsa, final de la caída está cerca, según estos expertos.

10.- Última señal del apocalipsis: que la CNBC deje de emitir. “La comunidad financiera internacional mantiene una relación amor-odio con la cadena de televisión. El único suelo cierto para los mercados se produciría cuando sólo a unas pocas personas les preocupe que la CNBC tenga que cerrar”.

Ayer, Geithner todavía permanecía como secretario del Tesoro, GM tampoco se había declarado en bancarrota, y la CNBC seguía emitiendo. Sin embargo, la euforia se apoderó de los inversores con los principales indicadores de Estados Unidos y Europa disparados, ¿estará cerca el suelo de los mercados?

Las 10 señales apocalípticas que indicarán cuándo las bolsas han tocado fondo - Cotizalia.com

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (14 Mar 2009)

estoy echando un vistazo a los gráficos de la semana
estoy deseando ponerme corto en metrovacesa


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Mar 2009)

Colas y Chanklin, suenan como a Rasca y Pica


----------



## Mulder (14 Mar 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Deja los sofismas para otra ocasión y acéptalo: en EE.UU. la gente entrega la llave y se acabó su história con la hipoteca. Y no te estoy hablando de casas huracanadas, ni incendiadas, que para eso tienen seguros y suicidios.



No me caliento la cabeza argumentando para recibir este tipo de respuestas vacías y huecas.


----------



## Condor (14 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No me caliento la cabeza argumentando para recibir este tipo de respuestas vacías y huecas.



Tranquilito eh!, que tu ya venías con tu calentón, no me vayas a achacar a mi eso.

Conoces hipotecados en USA?, pues yo si, y eso es lo que han estado haciendo desde mediados del 2007: devolver casas.

¿Por qué te crees que AIG, Fannie Mae y Freddie Mac tienen esos desajustes? debido a que no hay seguro para tanta inseguridad y porque nadie pagó la hipoteca. ¿O si la pagan? y todo esto es un montaje sólo por joder? vamos viejo, no te calientes la cabeza con estas cosas que sólo pasan en España, en dónde se tiene que pagar aún despojado.


----------



## chameleon (14 Mar 2009)

Japon, ¿próxima bancarrota?



> Since its recession began 20 years ago, Japan has plowed trillions into its banking system via numerous bailout programs. Japan's mantra is growth without cost. As a result, the Japanese government has built up the world's most crippling debt load.
> 
> *The government of Japan owes $7.8 trillion. That's $157,000 per capita.*
> 
> ...


----------



## chameleon (14 Mar 2009)

*Regulatory reports show 5 biggest banks face huge loss risk*



> By Greg Gordon and Kevin G. Hall, McClatchy Newspapers Greg Gordon And Kevin G. Hall, Mcclatchy Newspapers – Mon Mar 9, 5:19 pm ET
> 
> WASHINGTON — Five of America's largest banks, most of which have received $145 billion in taxpayer bailout dollars, still face potentially catastrophic losses from exotic investments if economic conditions substantially worsen, their latest financial reports show.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (14 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> Japon, ¿próxima bancarrota?



¿Pero Japón no es uno de los paises que más deuda en bonos USA tiene junto con China?


----------



## SNB4President (14 Mar 2009)

Para Chameleon, ¡que espantarás las gacelillas!


----------



## Mulder (14 Mar 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Tranquilito eh!, que tu ya venías con tu calentón, no me vayas a achacar a mi eso.
> 
> Conoces hipotecados en USA?, pues yo si, y eso es lo que han estado haciendo desde mediados del 2007: devolver casas.
> 
> ¿Por qué te crees que AIG, Fannie Mae y Freddie Mac tienen esos desajustes? debido a que no hay seguro para tanta inseguridad y porque nadie pagó la hipoteca. ¿O si la pagan? y todo esto es un montaje sólo por joder? vamos viejo, no te calientes la cabeza con estas cosas que sólo pasan en España, en dónde se tiene que pagar aún despojado.



Lo de calentarse la cabeza es una expresión de mi pueblo que significa 'ponerse a pensar' 

Creo que cuando un hipotecado en USA devuelve las llaves está perdiendo mucho dinero, más del que hubieran 'tirado' en alquilar la misma casa, no debe ser una decisión que se tome chasqueando los dedos.

Lo de AIG, freddie y fannie es, precisamente, el extremo de porqué el mark-to-market lo está jodiendo todo. AIG creo que tenía asegurados en todo el mundo a todo tipo de paquetes de hipotecas de bancos.

No estoy diciendo que todo sea un montaje, sino que se valoran cosas en cero simplemente porque no hay mercado cuando un valor residual si tienen y eso desencadena una espiral que lo hace caer todo y agrava la crisis. Aunque el mark-to-market sea una buena medida cuando no hay crisis.

Por cierto, si tuvieramos eso del mark-to-market aquí en España ¡que diferentes serían las cosas!


----------



## chameleon (14 Mar 2009)

Cinco razones por las que el rally es rel y 5 por las que no...



> By Dave Kansas
> 
> Three days of gains, a sharp move above 7000 and the question starts to arise: Is this move for real?
> 
> ...


----------



## chameleon (14 Mar 2009)

Máxima volatilidad la próxima semana con los vencimientos, en caso de caídas se puede desencadenar una debacle bursátil:



> Possible delta-hedging meltdown in quadruple OPEX week
> Conditions are now ripe for a massive sell off...
> 
> Next week is a quadruple option expiration week that will likely be extremely volatile.
> ...


----------



## chameleon (14 Mar 2009)

¿estamos en el suelo de mercado?


----------



## chameleon (14 Mar 2009)

el 18 de marzo es el 157 aniversario de Wells Fargo 



> Wells Fargo’s tangible common equity was $13.5 billion as of Dec. 31. On a fair-value basis, it was negative $133 million. That makes the bank’s $40.9 billion stock-market capitalization look awfully rich.


----------



## chameleon (14 Mar 2009)

Nobody Says Mark to Market Doesn’t Matter as GE Falls



> March 10 (Bloomberg) -- For more than a decade General Electric Co. could easily avoid disclosing the value of its real estate and business loans. Not any more.
> 
> Sterne Agee, a Birmingham, Alabama-based brokerage.
> 
> ...


----------



## wsleone (14 Mar 2009)

chame tás aburrío u qé !!!!! 

thanks por los articls


----------



## chameleon (14 Mar 2009)

estoy acojonado, eso es lo que estoy
estoy leyendo que la bajada de oro a menos de 900 pudo incentivarse porque china ha estado colando oro contaminado con plata. con lo que las reservas de oro no eran lo que se pensaba. y todo esto una maniobra para que los leones entren barato, objetivo : 1250$

y ya se habla de los 2800 del DOW :

Gold Debasement: Fake Chinese Gold Discovered on Market



> With the collapsing American economy, many Americans are rushing to invest in gold; either coins or bar, and also silver. One of the most popular forms of this investment are American coins. Where there is a need, there is always someone to fill it and in this case, the filling consists of the massive counterfeiting of gold coins, silver coins, and even Swiss gold bars in China. Initially, it appeared they were only faking Morgan dollars, but then it turned out they were also making $20 Liberty, and Indian Head gold $2.50, $5, and $10 coins, of all dates. Evidently, this is extremely easy with today's computer-and-laser-die-cutting technology, and the fakes are being die-struck in vast quantities, not cast, and visually at least, are superb copies.


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Mar 2009)

está habiendo una guerra en otras esferas que nos son desconocidas...

china tiene la culpa de todo ahora, no?

mató a jfk seguro


----------



## wsleone (14 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> estoy acojonado, eso es lo que estoy
> estoy leyendo que la bajada de oro a menos de 900 pudo incentivarse porque china ha estado colando oro contaminado con plata. con lo que las reservas de oro no eran lo que se pensaba. y todo esto una maniobra para que los leones entren barato, objetivo : 1250$
> 
> y ya se habla de los 2800 del DOW :
> ...




No sabemos la que nos viene encima, yo ya tengo mis cuatro perras a salvo donde el vecino de enfrente


----------



## festivaldelhumor (14 Mar 2009)

te lo has currao,chame
me has ahorrado un buen rato de mirar graficos y pamplineces,me voy a la calle a tomarme unas cañas,la primera a tu salud of course


----------



## SNB4President (15 Mar 2009)

Buen trabajo Chameleon, lo del oro Chino sin duda da pié a mucho comentario sarcástico relacionado con la poca calidad de sus productos... 

En fin, me uno al afán noticiero y como no podría ser de otra manera, un rumor fresco hoygan de estos que no se pueden dejar escapar:

World's Largest Corperate Failure - House Price Crash forum



> World's largest corperate failure to be announced next week acoording to leaked info from DLA (one of the biggest law firms in the world). See the first news item here:
> 
> rollonfriday



Entre esto, los cuatri-derivados estos y los de la OPEP de hoy se pueden poner las cosas majas.


----------



## chameleon (15 Mar 2009)

Iran ha hecho negocios:

Iran, China sign $3.2 billion gas deal


Iran signs €1.2bn deals with Denmark, Italy

parece que iran finalmente va a adoptar el euro para sus transacciones.


----------



## Gamu (15 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> Iran ha hecho negocios:
> 
> Iran, China sign $3.2 billion gas deal
> 
> ...



vaya, quizá no quiere decir nada, pero Irak fue invadido por segunda vez, cuando decidió que su petroleo solo lo vendería en euros y no aceptaría dolares...

Guerra en Iran? espero que no, pero lo veremos...


----------



## SNB4President (15 Mar 2009)

Compañero Gamu, pásate por éste hilo: 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/otras-burbujas/28299-tambores-de-guerra-iii-145.html


----------



## SNB4President (15 Mar 2009)

Oriente Medio, sigue el rebote: 

Egipto: +2,61%
Kuwait: +0,51%
Israel: +3,19%
Bahrain: -0,04%
Arabia Saudí: +0,27%
Jordania: +1,31%
Oman: +0,54%
Qatar: +3,44%
Emiratos Árabes Unidos: +0,41%


----------



## Mulder (15 Mar 2009)

SNB4President dijo:


> Oriente Medio, sigue el rebote:
> 
> Egipto: +2,61%
> Kuwait: +0,51%
> ...



Muchas gracias, creo que habrá que fijarse en lo que hacen los japos esta noche para saber por donde iran los tiros de la sesión del lunes y, por cierto, ¿de donde sacas los datos de estas bolsas?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Mar 2009)

Mi predicción para la semana:
-El jueves o el viernes al garete... 

Saludos...

PD: Existe otra posibilidad, y es que si subimos muy rápido el lunes y el martes, puede que nos vayamos a tomar vientos el mismo martes o el miércoles.
PD2: No le veo más posibilidades... Hale, a pasar un buen domingo...


----------



## kemao2 (15 Mar 2009)

EL viernes hay vencimientos de opciones y futuros y tiene pinta que van a sostener el rebote hasta entonces. Despues creo que caidas de nuevo


----------



## Stuyvesant (15 Mar 2009)

EE.UU. no va entrar en guerra con Irán. Metéoslo en la cabeza, eso cuesta mucha pasta, e Irán, no es Irak. Ahora, Venezuela que es una fuente recursos y punto estratégico para el cono sur... no te digo que Chávez no acabe haciéndole compañía a cara piña.


----------



## Mulder (15 Mar 2009)

Pues yo creo que el viernes ya se dio el pistoletazo de salida para volver al guano, así estábamos este martes pasado en el S&P:







El gráfico está mal hecho porque no apoya bien por abajo, tras ese martes se ha subido mucho, pero yo he mirado el gráfico del viernes y aun nos quedaría un pequeño trecho para tocar el canal por arriba, aunque no creo que lleguemos a tocarlo.

Hay más señales que me indican guano, aunque con ciertas dudas, por otra parte ultimamente es dificil ver que una tendencia se quiebre durante el transcurso de una semana, si el lunes hay guano es muy probable que toque lo mismo hasta el viernes y viceversa.

A veces los lunes son laterales por el cambio de tendencia que se está gestando, esto ocurrió el lunes pasado.

El último vencimiento de futuros en febrero fue bajista, aunque el que tendremos esta semana será más fuerte que el anterior. Finalmente, el sentimiento contrario que se puede pulsar en este hilo es que subiremos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que el viernes ya se dio el pistoletazo de salida para volver al guano, así estábamos este martes pasado en el S&P:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



este viernes es triple hora bruja


estamos a un 3-4% aprox del tope de subida... así que podemos caer un poco hasta el viernes, y el viernes recuperar la caida y ese 3% que nos pondria en el limite superior y el lunes empezar la fosa challenger


----------



## chameleon (15 Mar 2009)

le tienen miedo a la deflacion

An uphill struggle at the G20 summit



> Telegraph View
> Last Updated: 6:44PM GMT 15 Mar 2009
> 
> The Bank of England gives warning in its quarterly bulletin today that the British economy may be at risk of slipping into the kind of *deflationary spiral last witnessed during the Great Depression. *It argues that while in some instances deflation can be benign, when falling prices combine with the high levels of personal indebtedness that characterise the British economy,* it can prove lethal*. Because the cost of debt is fixed, it rises in relation to prices, leaving indebted families falling deeper into the red, month by month.


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Mar 2009)

prffff.... que poco no?

Los fondos de los clientes extranjeros en Suiza ascienden a casi 1.500 millones euros en Cincodias.com

y

La administración de Obama confía en que el capital privado ayude a los bancos a lidiar con la crisis en Cincodias.com


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Mar 2009)




----------



## Condor (16 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


>




Pero que le pasó al Nikkei en esas horas planas? suspensión de transacciones! vaya vaya


----------



## nief (16 Mar 2009)

parece que el que el gobierno empezase sus compras ha tenido efecto....

a ver cuanto dura el rebote, por cierto si poneis el grafico de cualquier indice a 5 años flipais


----------



## Burbujeador (16 Mar 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Pero que le pasó al Nikkei en esas horas planas? suspensión de transacciones! vaya vaya



Eso es que siempre paran esas mismas horas todos los dias. Creo que es la hora de comer alli.


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2009)

A los buenos días!

A estas horas ya tenemos el gap del S&P cerrado y el del Stoxx abierto, 40 puntos más abajo.

La apertura ha sido bastante atípica para un lunes, el gap es pequeño y al alza, no me da mucha confianza porque un dia como hoy el gap suele ser bastante amplio, eso significa que la tendencia al alza no es fuerte y podría girarse en cualquier momento.

Yo creo que hoy toca guano, ahora veremos que ocurre, estamos a punto de igualar los máximos del viernes y ese punto será clave para ver hacia donde vamos realmente.

edito: curiosamente en los índices americanos se ha iniciado el día bajando en vez de subiendo como ha ocurrido en Europa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Mar 2009)

Buenos días, creo que nadie lo ha puesto...

*Fortis calcula que ha perdido 22.500 millones de euros en 2008*

El grupo bancario Fortis calculó hoy que sus pérdidas en el 2008 ascendieron a 22.500 millones de euros (29.096 millones de dólares) por lo que no dispone de margen para distribuir dividendos por el pasado ejercicio, anunció.

En un comunicado, Fortis achacó esta situación a los problemas financieros de los mercados y a la venta de sus actividades bancarias y de seguros holandeses, que han rebajado su capital neto a menos del 50 por ciento de su capital social.

"Fortis prevé, sobre la base de las reglas contables belgas, unas pérdidas estatutarias para 2008 de 22.500 millones de euros (29.096 millones de dólares). Por ello no hay margen para distribuir un dividendo", aseguró el grupo.

Fortis calcula que ha perdido 22.500 millones de euros en 2008 - 1100911 - 15/03/09 - elEconomista.es

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Mar 2009)

*El Banco de Japón comprará deuda subordinada para reforzar el capital de los bancos*

El Banco de Japón está estudiando la compra de deuda subordinada a las entidades financieras con el objetivo de reforzar sus ratios de capital y estabilizar el sistema financiero, informa la prensa nipona.

Los detalles del plan, que previsiblemente necesitará la garantía del Gobierno para que sea viable, podría estar listo en un mes, según el diario Nikkei, que no cita fuentes.

La noticia ha animado hoy la cotización de los bancos nipones en bolsa. Sumitomo Mitsui Financial Group se disparaba un 7%, mientras que Mitsubishi UFJ Financial Group sumaba más del 6%.

El Banco de Japón comprará deuda subordinada para reforzar el capital de los bancos - Cotizalia.com

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Mar 2009)

*Bernanke: "Veremos el fin de la recesión en EEUU probablementes este año"*


El presidente de la Reserva Federal estadounidense (Fed), Ben Bernanke, dijo hoy que ha pasado el peligro de una depresión en Estados Unidos y que la recesión "probablemente" termine a finales de este año.

En una entrevista con 60 Minutes, un magacín de actualidad de la cadena CBS, Bernanke señaló que la clave de la recuperación "es el sistema bancario". "Veremos el fin de la recesión probablemente este año", predijo Bernanke, aunque la condición indispensable para una recuperación "sostenida" es que el sistema financiero vuelva a funcionar regularmente. "La recuperación comenzará el próximo año y ganará fuerza con el tiempo", predijo el jefe de la "Fed", quien afirmó que EEUU "ha evitado el riesgo" de caer en una depresión. Según CBS, se trata de la primera entrevista que da un presidente del Banco Central estadounidense en dos décadas.

Bernanke dijo que la otorgó porque "éste es un momento extraordinario y ésta es una forma de que yo me dirija al pueblo estadounidense directamente". Aseveró igualmente que ningún banco grande estadounidense es insolvente y prometió que si las cosas empeoran, el Gobierno no los dejará quebrar, sino que intervendrá para evitar los efectos de una bancarrota en el sistema financiero.

El jefe de la Reserva Federal hizo precisamente eso con la compra de casi el 80 por ciento de la aseguradora AIG en septiembre del año pasado.

No fue una medida que tomó de buena gana, según reveló en la entrevista, en la que señaló que esa acción es "la que más me enfada de todas".

AIG "hizo todo tipo de apuestas desmesuradas", dijo Bernanke, quien reconoció que es "injusto" que los contribuyentes tengan que aportar dinero para rescatarla ahora. No obstante, señaló que "no había otra opción", porque la quiebra de la aseguradora habría arrastrado a todo el sistema bancario.

El Gobierno ha inyectado más de 170.000 millones de dólares (131.732 millones de euros) en AIG desde septiembre, más que en ninguna otra empresa financiera.

Pese a la intervención pública, la aseguradora tenía previsto pagar hoy 165 millones de dólares (128 millones de euros) en bonificaciones a los ejecutivos que hicieron las apuestas arriesgadas, como parte de una cláusula en sus contratos negociada el año pasado.

Esa revelación ha causado protestas tanto en la Casa Blanca como en el Congreso, y podría dificultar el esfuerzo del Gobierno por convencer al país de que es necesario seguir apoyando al sector bancario, reconoció hoy Austan Goolsbee, un asesor presidencial.

Bernanke dijo que el mayor riesgo para la recuperación económica es "carecer de la voluntad política" para mantener la intervención en el sistema financiero.

Lehman Brothers

En la entrevista, Bernanke justificó la decisión de no salvar al banco de inversión Lehman Brothers, cuya quiebra en septiembre sacudió al sistema financiero internacional.

El jefe de la "Fed" dijo que esa entidad carecía de suficiente colateral para que el Banco Central le pudiera extender préstamos, mientras que AIG sí lo tenía.

Asimismo, Bernanke reveló que, en la segunda mitad de octubre, "el sistema financiero global estuvo muy cerca del colapso", que se evitó con el programa de rescate financiero aprobado por el Congreso por valor de 700.000 millones de dólares (542.425 millones de euros), gracias al cual el Departamento del Tesoro ha inyectado capital en los bancos.

Bernanke explicó, además, de que el sistema regulador de EEUU "era como un castillo de arena en la playa", capaz de aguantar pequeñas olas, pero no la marejada.

Al respecto, dijo que es necesario más regulación de los bancos grandes y posiblemente el establecimiento de una entidad que vigile el sistema financiero en su conjunto. Actualmente, la responsabilidad de regular la economía en EEUU está dividida entre numerosas agencias, incluida la Reserva Federal

Bernanke: "Veremos el fin de la recesión en EEUU probablementes este año" - Cotizalia.com

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2009)

Buenos días.

*08:59 EL VIX COTIZA EN LOS 42,36 DESDE LOS 41,18 PUNTOS ANTERIORES

08:58 EL FUTURO DEL WEST TEXAS (VENCIMIENTO DE ABRIL) COTIZA EN LOS $44,65 (-1,58$)

08:57 EL ORO COTIZA EN LOS $ 926,16 (-0,45%)*


----------



## chameleon (16 Mar 2009)

de parte de los chicos de bolsaspain:


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2009)

Que operación mas sospechosa ha hecho esta agencia en ENDESA:

MOR MA *+294133 -294133 *


GAS NATURAL *-15,XX%*


----------



## dillei (16 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que operación mas sospechosa ha hecho esta agencia en ENDESA:
> 
> MOR MA *+294133 -294133 *
> 
> ...



Qué ha pasado??

:


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2009)

Tiene que llegar al precio de salida de las nuevas acc -GAS NATURAL- AMPLIACIÓN.


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2009)

Lo de GAS NATUAL, estaba planeado mira:

DEMANDA
53.511 9,59



OFERTA
Precio Volumen
9,59 54.769


Así que es posible que recupere en la mañana.


----------



## otropepito (16 Mar 2009)

¡¡ 2851 puntos !! :

Chameleon, si los chicos de bolsaspain creen que el IBEX tocará suelo en 2850 punto, yo iré ahorrando porque para el segundo trimestre del 2010 podré comprarme con otros cuatro colegas un banco pequeñito como el Sabadell o el Zaragozano. 

Esto es madmaxismo y lo demás son tonterías. El caso es que los de bolsaspain han ido acertando hasta la fecha. Buff, tengo miedo.

P.D.: ¿ hacemos un bote para comprarnos un banco o una tecnológica ?


----------



## pepeton (16 Mar 2009)

¿que pasa con ENDESA ?????? -30 % !!!!


----------



## otropepito (16 Mar 2009)

pepeton dijo:


> ¿que pasa con ENDESA ?????? -30 % !!!!



Dividendos del viernes, creo. Aunque un 30% me parece demasiado.

Edito: no es que lo crea, son en efecto, los casi 6 euros que hay que descontar de los dividendos repartidos el viernes.


----------



## SNB4President (16 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Muchas gracias, creo que habrá que fijarse en lo que hacen los japos esta noche para saber por donde iran los tiros de la sesión del lunes y, por cierto, ¿de donde sacas los datos de estas bolsas?



De aquí: 
Bloomberg.com: World Indexes


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> de parte de los chicos de bolsaspain:



estoy de acuerdo, solo que ese doble suelo marcado hace unos años... el SAN y el BBVA se lo han pasado por el forro de los cojones.... asi que igual el ibex hace lo mismo


----------



## cibex (16 Mar 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Dividendos del viernes, creo. Aunque un 30% me parece demasiado.
> 
> Edito: no es que lo crea, son en efecto, los casi 6 euros que hay que descontar de los dividendos repartidos el viernes.



6 eurazos de dividendo. ufffffff
enel la esta vaciando, ufffffffff creo que se han embolsado unos 4000 o 5000 millonazos de eurazos.


----------



## sopelmar (16 Mar 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Dividendos del viernes, creo. Aunque un 30% me parece demasiado.
> 
> Edito: no es que lo crea, son en efecto, los casi 6 euros que hay que descontar de los dividendos repartidos el viernes.



vamos a ver la peña compro a 20 y pico el viernes y hoy a las 9 00 el titulo vale 14 y medio , han palmado un euro por titulo pues si a combrao 5 de div ( descontao el 18% hacienda) a pesar del rebote de tres dias que llevamos , yo flipo :


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2009)

Pueden compensar con las perdidas, pero yo prefiero no entregar el 18% por anticipado, tal y como están las cosas, es absurdo.


----------



## otropepito (16 Mar 2009)

sopelmar dijo:


> vamos a ver la peña compro a 20 y pico el viernes y hoy a las 9 00 el titulo vale 14 y medio , han palmado un euro por titulo pues si a combrao 5 de div ( descontao el 18% hacienda) a pesar del rebote de tres dias que llevamos , yo flipo :



Sí, sí, yo también flipo. Una de dos: o antes del viernes hubo exaltación ante los dividendos de casi 6 eurazos, o ahora está sobrevendida. Aunque no me atrevería a ponerme largo con ENDESA porque me da miedo de que estemos al final del rebote. Yo sigo empalmado con mis Santaderes comprados a 3,98 y BBVases a 4,78 que todavía no he vendido. Bendito rally.


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2009)

Ahora mismo el Stoxx está en ese sitio donde el viernes dije que se acabaría el rebote, es decir en una zona ligeramente por debajo de 2033-2040, creo que lo que vamos a ver entre ahora y la apertura de los gringos será un giro de mercado a bajista.

Sin embargo, superar el 2040 claramente sería una muy buena señal para ponerse largos hasta el 2106-2129.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Mar 2009)

joder, de endesa estabais avisados...

y de Gas tb, Economía/Empresas.- Las nuevas acciones de Gas Natural tras la ampliación empezarán a cotizar el 3 de abril. europapress.es


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora mismo el Stoxx está en ese sitio donde el viernes dije que se acabaría el rebote, es decir en una zona ligeramente por debajo de 2033-2040, creo que lo que vamos a ver entre ahora y la apertura de los gringos será un giro de mercado a bajista.
> 
> Sin embargo, superar el 2040 claramente sería una muy buena señal para ponerse largos hasta el 2106-2129.



La directriz bajista pasa por el 2090 más o menos, no creo que pasemos de ahí, he abierto cortos en el Stokk a 2035,5...

Saludos...


----------



## wsleone (16 Mar 2009)

Coño con Endesa, del -30% al +2,3% Si alguien compró para el dividendo le ha salido la jugada del año, y el que haya comprado a mínimos de hoy ...


----------



## sopelmar (16 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> joder, de endesa estabais avisados...
> 
> y de Gas tb, Economía/Empresas.- Las nuevas acciones de Gas Natural tras la ampliación empezarán a cotizar el 3 de abril. europapress.es



ya pero yo compre vidrala a 15, 04 en enero y lo vendi a 17, 00 euros un dia despues de cobrar el dividendo de febrero o sea que siempre no se cumple eso de descontar lo que te dan de dividendo del precio por accion , yo como joven gacelita que soy (comence en esto en reyes ) me crei el toco mocho de endesa : ademas los analistas de la tele ya aconsejaban que compraramos endesa al final sucumbieron todos los dias habia alguno que preguntaba por lo de endesa


----------



## otropepito (16 Mar 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Coño con Endesa, del -30% al +2,3% Si alguien compró para el dividendo le ha salido la jugada del año, y el que haya comprado a mínimos de hoy ...



¿Es ironía? ¿o te has liado?:¿o me he liado yo?


----------



## chameleon (16 Mar 2009)

SAN 5,16 € 0,23 (+4,67%)

¿qué estará pensando Falcone?


----------



## Hagen (16 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora mismo el Stoxx está en ese sitio donde el viernes dije que se acabaría el rebote, es decir en una zona ligeramente por debajo de 2033-2040, creo que lo que vamos a ver entre ahora y la apertura de los gringos será un giro de mercado a bajista.
> 
> Sin embargo, superar el 2040 claramente sería una muy buena señal para ponerse largos hasta el 2106-2129.



El maximo del canal bajista esta en 2085-2090


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> El maximo del canal bajista esta en 2085-2090



O me tienes ignorado o eso ya lo he puesto yo....


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Mar 2009)

PRISA y METROVACESA por las nubes

y ya llevan asi unos cuantos días

esto va a petar de verdad


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Mar 2009)

Chame, el 7800 era la primera resistencia, ¿no?, ¿la atacamos hoy?


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Mar 2009)

esa es la resistencia primera sí, y el valor que jamas alcanzaremos los 9800


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> esa es la resistencia primera sí, y el valor que jamas alcanzaremos los 9800



Los 9800 es la tercera, ¿cuál era la segunda?


----------



## Hagen (16 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> O me tienes ignorado o eso ya lo he puesto yo....



si es que no te escucho, así la relación no va a llegar a nada!!!! jejejeje

Es broma, a principios de la semana pasada puse la grafica del Canal y el Canalillo que da como maximo esa subida.

Es bueno coincidir en el analisis


----------



## chameleon (16 Mar 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Los 9800 es la tercera, ¿cuál era la segunda?




8300 

el mensaje es muy corto


----------



## wsleone (16 Mar 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> ¿Es ironía? ¿o te has liado?:¿o me he liado yo?




Pues es verdad, estoy volviendo a mirar las cotizaciones y no tienen ninguna lógica. Igual habrá fallado el broker de Bankinter, pero lo raro es que dos páginas más atrás otro forero posteaba esa bajada del 30%, junto con la del 15% de Gas. De haber bajado el 30% se habría quedado un rato por los 10 euros, pero en el broker de Bankinter no me señala ese valor mínimo ni de coña. :


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2009)

Algunos brokers no han corregido el valor real de la cot...


----------



## wsleone (16 Mar 2009)

Qué lío, el finanzas de yahoo marca unos valores, bolsamanía otros, bankinter otros ¿están de resaca o soy yo? :


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2009)

> La directriz bajista pasa por el 2090 más o menos, no creo que pasemos de ahí, he abierto cortos en el Stokk a 2035,5...





Hagen dijo:


> El maximo del canal bajista esta en 2085-2090



En 2033 hay una resistencia fuerte, en 2040 se corrige el 100% de toda la tendencia anterior a la baja que empezó el 23 de febrero. Lo curioso es que hemos girado justo sobre el 2031 con máximo en 2036.

Aunque ahora parece que quiere volver a intentarlo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Mar 2009)

De la web de Cárpatos:

*S&P500: Jason Todd de Morgan Stanley, afirma que llegará a corto plazo a la zona de 560-600 puntos.*

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Mar 2009)

Economía/Empresas.- The Bank of New York Mellon declara una participación del 3,02% en el capital de Acciona. europapress.es


----------



## Speculo (16 Mar 2009)

::

A mí me sale esto:

ENDESA	14,43 20,46 -29,47% -6,03 11:51

Si lo han corregido, yo qué se, pero el viernes cerró a 20,46 y hoy está a 14,43.
O sea: -30%. O eso, o yo me estoy volviendo tonto también.


----------



## Speculo (16 Mar 2009)

Una pregunta: En las operaciones a corto, el dividendo ¿Para quién va? ¿Para el que presta las acciones o para el que las recibe prestadas?


----------



## crack (16 Mar 2009)

Se que no será el sitio, pero os comento lo que me acaba de pasar...

He llamado para consultar a R4 si cobraban comisiones por tener dinero sin operar en sus cuentas y me han dicho que no, y que además, podía subscribir un fondo de R4 que invierte exclusivamente en letras del tesoro, bonos y demás. A continuación le he preguntado si era garantizado y me ha dicho que no, porque si pasado mañana el estado quebrase y declarara un corralito, me quedaba sin dinero...:

A ver, que a estas alturas no me voy a asustar por algo que ya se, pero que me lo digan tan abiertamente y usando tal cual la palabra prohibida me da miedito... 

No se si cerrar definitivamente la cuenta y empezar a hacerme un colchoncito de euretes...


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Mar 2009)

otra resitencia de caida, para muchos mas fuerte, es el 9250 aprox


----------



## wsleone (16 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ::
> 
> A mí me sale esto:
> 
> ...




y según bolsamania Gas Natural baja un 0,63% . En la de yahoo pone que Endesa baja un 29,37% Vaya chocho se están montando, ¿cómo pueden estar fallando varios a la vez?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> otra resitencia de caida, para muchos mas fuerte, es el 9250 aprox



Que supere el 7800-----> nadie se llevaría las manos a la cabeza

Que supere el 8300-----> difícil, pero no imposible.

Que intente superar el 9800-----> dificilísimo, pero daría pie a que se estabilizara por encima de 9250.

Que supere el 9800-------> Isaac Asimov diría que es imposible.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Una pregunta: En las operaciones a corto, el dividendo ¿Para quién va? ¿Para el que presta las acciones o para el que las recibe prestadas?



Si estas largo te lo pagan, si estas corto te lo cobran...

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Mar 2009)

para superar los 9800 tendria que salir una N O T I C I A con mayusculas.... buena claro!


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2009)

Yo lo que veo, es que apenas hay volumen en muchas de las cotizadas, solo se concentran en los grandes bancos -SOBRE TODO SAN-, repsol va cada día peor, por no hablar de ACCIONA.


----------



## chameleon (16 Mar 2009)

creo que no va a superar nada
la subida es por los bancos, SAN está en el tope de la subidilla


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2009)

SAN tiene la resistencia de 5,25€ ... parece que hasta la portera de mi bloque tiene acc en BBVA y SAN.

Esto no se puede mantener por más días.


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2009)

Esta agencia está especializada en cortos... me sorprende mucho la acumulación en ENDESA

CVX MA +223701 -501 acumulación *223200*


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Mar 2009)

La verdad es que Repsol no sube casi nada, subió muy deprisa desde 11,3x pero ahora está estancada.

Es lógico, las cíclicas son las últimas en salir de los baches ¿no?

Los primeros que tienen que salir del abismo serían los bancos y aseguradoras, después constructoras (obra pública y mejora del acceso al crédito, tipo acciona), después las empresas de bienes de consumo (inditex,...), luego las de bienes de consumo duradero (automóvil, electrodomésticos,...) y luego las cíclicas (petroleras, materias primas...)

¿Estáis de acuerdo con el guión?


----------



## Bayne (16 Mar 2009)

Vaya, me perdí la semana pasada y ahora no me da buena espina entrar, "ni parriba" ni "pabajo". Esperaré acontecimientos mientras continúo leyendoos.

Por cierto Mulder, acabo de remitir a Interdin el contrato firmado (por el tema de que los novatos entramos cortos, ya tienes otra señal para entrar largo )

¿Alguien sabe algo de Festival del Humor, Tonuel (imagino que de Fallas) y Hannibal?


----------



## otropepito (16 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> creo que no va a superar nada
> la subida es por los bancos, SAN está en el tope de la subidilla



Y también el BBVA está cerca de su tope. La pregunta ahora es si el testigo de la subida lo va a coger otro sector o nos volvemos pa'bajo.


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2009)

Si, pero los bancos con ayudas de los gobiernos locales... en ESPAÑA todavía no ha explotado el subprime como ha ocurrido en USA, se están preparando.

Los HF conocen perfectamente el recorrido a la baja de nuestros bancos, solo están en modo on-hold.


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2009)

*12:35 ee.uu.: Bancos a los que aig está pagando: Goldman sachs, sg o deutsche bank

12:34 ee.uu.: Aig comienza a pagar a sus acreedores (105.000 mill.$)*


----------



## tonuel (16 Mar 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe algo de Festival del Humor, Tonuel (imagino que de Fallas) y Hannibal?




Aquí estoy hamijos... pero ahora voy a desayunar y me voy... :


Dejadme unos cuantos chuletones preparados para la semana que viene... 




Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Mar 2009)

Nadie comenta nada de una cosa, ¿está AMD en quiebra?

Mirad el balance:

PERIOD ------------ 27-Dec-08 ---------- 29-Dec-07 --------- 31-Dec-06 

Net Tangible Assets -- ($573,000) ---------- $496,000 --------- $1,361,000 

AMD: Balance Sheet for ADV MICRO DEVICES - Yahoo! Finance

Igual compro unas cuantas y otras pocas de Intel, si quiebra Amd, Intel se queda con el 100% del mercado 

La cuenta de pérdidas y ganancias:

PERIOD ------------------------------------ 27-Dec-08 ---------- 29-Dec-07 --------- 31-Dec-06 

Net Income Applicable To Common Shares --- ($3,098,000) -------- ($3,379,000) -------- ($166,000)


----------



## chameleon (16 Mar 2009)

os habéis fijado en la cantidad de anuncios sentimentalistas que salen?

de iberdrola, san, rep, cocacola...

nos desinflamos a la espera de lo que haga WS


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2009)

Hay que seguir creando confianza.


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2009)

*13:30 ee.uu.: índice fed nueva york, febrero: -38,2; previs.: -30,80*


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Mar 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Vaya, me perdí la semana pasada y ahora no me da buena espina entrar, "ni parriba" ni "pabajo". Esperaré acontecimientos mientras continúo leyendoos.
> 
> Por cierto Mulder, acabo de remitir a Interdin el contrato firmado (por el tema de que los novatos entramos cortos, ya tienes otra señal para entrar largo )
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe algo de Festival del Humor, Tonuel (imagino que de Fallas) y Hannibal?



A mi la subida me tiro todos los cortos,de momento veo los toros en la barrera :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Mar 2009)

Por cierto aun conservo unos cortos de SAN a 4.93 Iberdrola a 4.97


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2009)

*Que fina ironia....*

Varios hedge funds preparan una demanda contra el fabricante alemán de vehículos deportivos Porsche, según informó el diario Financial Times Deutschland en su edición de hoy. Los inversores acusan a Porsche de haber provocado los vaivenes del precio de las acciones de Volkswagen en bolsa el pasado año que hicieron perder a algunos hedge funds miles de millones, añadió el rotativo.

A finales de octubre Porsche informó de que había aumentado su partición en VW hasta el 75 por ciento mediante opciones sobre acciones, anuncio que obligó a muchos especuladores a comprar títulos que se apreciaban con fuerza para devolver las acciones que tomaron prestadas en sus ventas al descubierto.

Las ventas al descubierto se realizan sin compra previa de títulos, en algunos casos se toman prestados en otros no, esperando una caída de la cotización para poderlos comprar más tarde a un menor precio y saldar la venta con beneficios.


----------



## chameleon (16 Mar 2009)

interesante hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/104441-rusia-propone-sustituir-el-dolar-por-una-nueva-divisa-de-reserva-internacional.html

ayer iran cerró operaciones de venta de gas y petróleo con china en euros
por lo visto la opep quiere que rusia entre en el club. rusia tiene el 40% de la producción de crudo y gas mundial. los requisitos de rusia son precisamente los que se dice en ese hilo, que las transacciones sean en otras monedas...

aqui se va a armar una...


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2009)

Teun Draaisma, gurú del mercado de Morgan Stanley y uno de nuestros analistas preferidos, ha comentado en su último informe que dentro de los mercados bajistas ocurren episodios de rebote tal y como hemos experimentado en ocasiones anteriores. El promedio de los ascensos en este bear market rally ha sido del 21 por ciento y dura unos cuatro meses. El rally actual tan solo tiene cuatro días y ya ha experimentado una revalorización del 12 por ciento. Draaisma comenta que el S&P 500 podría ascender hasta los 811 puntos si se mantiene la estadística.

El analista de Morgan Stanley considera que el mercado está ponderando lo siguiente (algo que no está estimando su equipo):

1) Las acciones están baratas (índice Shiller ha marcado cifra de un solo dígito en Europa hasta 9,8, ahora vuelve a 11x)

2) El sentimiento es bajista (el índice de sentimiento de la Asociación de Inversores marcó la semana pasada la segunda lectura más baja en su historia, en octubre de 1990)

3) Hay algunas señales de mejora en los fundamentales (mayor financiación del IMF, TALF, quantitative easing, inciativa del Banco Central de Suiza, China).

4) Hay algunas señales cíclicas positivas desde el precio de las commodities y las ventas de autos.

*Sin embargo, Teun Draaisma no cree que este rebote se convierta en el próximo mercado alcista.
*
Por contra, mantiene que los fundamentales son malos y estima que los mínimos en los beneficios y los precios de las viviendas se alcancen a mediados de 2010, mientras que los balances de los bancos no están ordenados. 

Considera que la paciencia y la preservación del capital son clave. Las valoraciones todavía no han bajado lo 
suficiente. 

El equipo de Draaisma se mantiene estratégicamente cauteloso y aprovecharía una fortaleza sensible para vender.


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2009)

*14:18 ee.uu.: Ventas de general motors en marzo en línea con primeros dos meses.

14:15 ee.uu.: Producción industrial, febrero: -1,4% mensual; previs.: -1,3%*


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Teun Draaisma, gurú del mercado de Morgan Stanley y uno de nuestros analistas preferidos, ha comentado en su último informe que dentro de los mercados bajistas ocurren episodios de rebote tal y como hemos experimentado en ocasiones anteriores. El promedio de los ascensos en este bear market rally ha sido del 21 por ciento y dura unos cuatro meses. El rally actual tan solo tiene cuatro días y ya ha experimentado una revalorización del 12 por ciento. Draaisma comenta que el S&P 500 podría ascender hasta los 811 puntos si se mantiene la estadística.
> 
> El analista de Morgan Stanley considera que el mercado está ponderando lo siguiente (algo que no está estimando su equipo):
> 
> ...



Draaisma lleva ya tiempo diciendo que hay que preservar el capital, yo de momento no veo fortaleza sensible, estamos a años luz de la situación que tuvimos a principios de enero, por lo menos en lo que se refiere a sentimiento de mercado, en cuestión de análisis técnico ya no me meto...


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2009)

Efectivamente, hay mucha desconfianza en los mercados, hace apenas unas semanas el volumen era considerablemente superior al de las subidas de estos días.

INTEL CORP: Caris & Company sube recomendación a comprar desde infraponderar *P.O: 18 USD (vs. 11,50)*


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2009)

Entro corto en 2010 del Stoxx.

Que San Apapusio bendito me ampare.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Entro corto en 2010 del Stoxx.



Bienvenido al club...  yo sigo desde el 2035,5...

Saludos...

PD: Falta Hagen, y hacemos el trio calavera...


----------



## Hagen (16 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Bienvenido al club...  yo sigo desde el 2035,5...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Falta Hagen, y hacemos el trio calavera...



Tenia el objetivo en 2029, pero al final no entre al no verlo claro.

Asi que suerte chavales... yo os miro desde la barrera


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Tenia el objetivo en 2029, pero al final no entre al no verlo claro.
> 
> Asi que suerte chavales... yo os miro desde la barrera



Si pasa el 2000 a la baja la caida será de espanto.


----------



## Hagen (16 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si pasa el 2000 a la baja la caida será de espanto.



Creo que los HF quieren alto el vencimiento del viernes, me atrevería a decir por encima del 2100. Luego ya habra tiempo de caer

Así que cuidado!!!


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2009)

Mulder... como ves el movimiento del descenso del precio -PETROLEO--- ????

Despite .... para seguir subiendo hoy?


----------



## chudire (16 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> os habéis fijado en la cantidad de anuncios sentimentalistas que salen?
> 
> de iberdrola, san, rep, cocacola...
> 
> nos desinflamos a la espera de lo que haga WS



Es lo que tiene el capitalismo de ficción (V. Verdú, El estilo del mundo, anagrama, 2007) las marcas no venden un producto sino una forma de entender el mundo.


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2009)

*15:01 ee.uu.: Futuros (abril) barril de crudo caen -$1,85, hasta $44,42 en nymex*


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mulder... como ves el movimiento del descenso del precio -PETROLEO--- ????
> 
> Despite .... para seguir subiendo hoy?



El petroleo tiene objetivo ahora en 41 a cortísimo plazo, a corto 36.94


----------



## Starkiller (16 Mar 2009)

Son imaginaciones mías, o hay una divergencia realmente atípica entre el DJ y el NASDAQ?


----------



## wsleone (16 Mar 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Son imaginaciones mías, o hay una divergencia realmente atípica entre el DJ y el NASDAQ?




También lo comenta Cárpatos, pero no dice a qué se puede deber

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

edito: no dice a qué se puede deber la caída de las tecnológicas, aunque yo má bien creo que las tecnológicas siguen el curso normal de tendencia bajista y el Down aupado por los bancos sigue tonteando antes de darse el porrazo


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Mar 2009)

Carpatos:
*Buy sell climaxes de Investors Intelligence * 

3 valores en distribución y ¡1010! en acumulación es la tercer mayor cifra de la historia y un dato extremadamente favorable al mercado

No se, pero me parece que muchas manos fuertes se van a comer un marrón como no les salga bien el rebote y de paso van a llevar al guano todos los indices.

Barclays les ha echado una mano pero no veo a la gente demasiado dispuesta a entrar.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Mar 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Son imaginaciones mías, o hay una divergencia realmente atípica entre el DJ y el NASDAQ?



Si te refieres a divergencias en volumen de contratación sí, mira cómo está el tema:


----------



## Hagen (16 Mar 2009)

Corto en el stoxx 2034. 

Si es que me picais......


----------



## chameleon (16 Mar 2009)

he comprado unas ing....


----------



## Misterio (16 Mar 2009)

Citigroup	[Imprimir]	



Una sola mano fuerte, acaba de vender 45.000 calls vencimiento septiembre strike a 3 dólares. Se comenta que estaba casi seguro abierto y se ha cerrado tomando beneficios, empezando a desconfiar de la subida a estos niveles.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Mar 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Citigroup	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Una sola mano fuerte, acaba de vender 45.000 calls vencimiento septiembre strike a 3 dólares. Se comenta que estaba casi seguro abierto y se ha cerrado tomando beneficios, empezando a desconfiar de la subida a estos niveles.



Ya, ¿pero quién las ha comprado?, ¿un montón de gacelas u otra mano fuerte?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Mar 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ya, ¿pero quién las ha comprado?, ¿un montón de gacelas u otra mano fuerte?



45 mil citis una postura muy fuerte no parece,los HF mueven millones de titulos en Bancos USA...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> 45 mil citis una postura muy fuerte no parece,los HF mueven millones de titulos en Bancos USA...



Pues no, no sé cuántas acciones de citi cubren esas opciones pero si son 100 acciones, salen 100*45000=4500000

Ahora citi cotiza a 1,xx, no tengo a mano la calculadora de opciones pero con strike 3 en septiembre no creo que cada una valga mucho más de 50 céntimos-----> 0,5*4500000=450000 dólares.

Perdón, citi cotiza a 2,xx, algo más sí que vale cada opción, pero vamos, que no es para tanto.


----------



## Condor (16 Mar 2009)

Para cuando tenemos nuevas realidades en el mercado? Viernes, no?


----------



## Gamu (16 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *Que fina ironia....*
> 
> Varios hedge funds preparan una demanda contra el fabricante alemán de vehículos deportivos Porsche, según informó el diario Financial Times Deutschland en su edición de hoy. Los inversores acusan a Porsche de haber provocado los vaivenes del precio de las acciones de Volkswagen en bolsa el pasado año que hicieron perder a algunos hedge funds miles de millones, añadió el rotativo.
> 
> ...



jejeje el cazador cazado, a nadie le gusta que le dejen sin un duro. Los HF están jugando con fuego, y en esta subida podrían quemarse. No es casualidad que los valores que más suben son aquellos donde hay declaradas más posiciones cortas, veremos quien tiene más fuerza, si los HF o las gestoras de fondos de pensiones y de inversión que van a largo. Botin y Cia estan librando una guerra contra los HF, veremos quien gana...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Mar 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Citigroup	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Una sola mano fuerte, acaba de vender 45.000 calls vencimiento septiembre strike a 3 dólares. Se comenta que estaba casi seguro abierto y se ha cerrado tomando beneficios, empezando a desconfiar de la subida a estos niveles.



Otra cosa, la acción de citi acaba de subir un 30%, por lo tanto la volatilidad está disparada, el que vende esas calls no tiene por qué estar pensando que las acciones de citi no van a subir más, simplemente piensa que sí van a subir más pero que la volatilidad va a bajar, con lo cual, le sale más rentable vender ahora ya que las opciones están muy caras debido a la altísima volatilidad.


----------



## Telecomunista (16 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El petroleo tiene objetivo ahora en 41 a cortísimo plazo, a corto 36.94



Cualquiera lo diría.







Y sigue 4 veces más caro que hace 10 años.


----------



## wsleone (16 Mar 2009)

¿Alguien que haya trabajado en Operaciones a Crédito con el broker de Bankinter?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Mar 2009)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Cualquiera lo diría.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solamente tres veces más caro si tienes en cuenta la inflación, aunque no sé si es correcto actualizar el precio del petróleo con el nivel de inflación.

Eso sí, justamente hace 10 años el precio del petróleo estaba en su punto más bajo de los últimos 25 años, por eso la comparación "canta" tanto.


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2009)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Cualquiera lo diría.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues son 5 y 10 figuras respectivamente, no es mucho recorrido el que le doy hasta el objetivo.


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2009)

Ya me salí de mi corto con pérdidas, tenemos triple techo en el Stoxx, como baje y vuelva a intentar pasar la resistencia en la que está atascado ahora acabará pasándola.

Creo que no vuelvo a entrar al mercado hasta que se definan bien los índices, cuando he entrado corto hoy el VIX subía, tenía muchas señales de cortos (también en S&P) y al final el mercado ha hecho lo que le ha dado la gana, yo no entro buscando ganar con la fe, sino con señales claras y, aun así, puede salir mal la cosa. Además los lunes suelen salirme gafes.

Insisto en que pasar claramente de 2040 sería una buena señal para continuar subiendo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya me salí de mi corto con pérdidas, tenemos triple techo en el Stoxx, como baje y vuelva a intentar pasar la resistencia en la que está atascado ahora acabará pasándola.
> 
> Creo que no vuelvo a entrar al mercado hasta que se definan bien los índices, cuando he entrado corto hoy el VIX subía, tenía muchas señales de cortos (también en S&P) y al final el mercado ha hecho lo que le ha dado la gana, yo no entro buscando ganar con la fe, sino con señales claras y, aun así, puede salir mal la cosa. Además los lunes suelen salirme gafes.
> 
> *Insisto en que pasar claramente de 2040 sería una buena señal para continuar subiendo*.



¿Hasta dónde? ¿hay algún nivel en el EuroStoxx que se corresponda con el 7800 del ibex?

Porque al 7800 del ibex llegamos fijo, ¿no?


----------



## Telecomunista (16 Mar 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Solamente tres veces más caro si tienes en cuenta la inflación, aunque no sé si es correcto actualizar el precio del petróleo con el nivel de inflación.
> 
> Eso sí, justamente hace 10 años el precio del petróleo estaba en su punto más bajo de los últimos 25 años, por eso la comparación "canta" tanto.



Si te parece poco... Justo ahora además que la economía está retrocediendo a niveles de hace decadas.


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Hasta dónde? ¿hay algún nivel en el EuroStoxx que se corresponda con el 7800 del ibex?
> 
> Porque al 7800 del ibex llegamos fijo, ¿no?



Si superamos el 2040, de momento, yo creo que en el Stoxx superaremos el 2100 y un pico más, a partir de ahí veremos que hace.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Mar 2009)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Si te parece poco... Justo ahora además que la economía está retrocediendo a niveles de hace decadas.



Ni poco ni mucho, se podría ir a 10 dólares y no estaría pasando nada raro, justo después de caer desde las altura el año pasado llegó a estar a 16 dólares.

Ten en cuenta que los modelos de precios de factores productivos no renovables no siempre funcionan, según estos modelos el precio de un factor no renovable debería subir siempre, el problema es que el precio actual incluye las expectativas de desarrollo tecnológico *esperadas*, si se produce un avance tecnológico *no esperado *el precio del factor baja aunque sea no renovable.

El ejemplo más claro lo tienes en el gráfico que te he puesto, el petróleo se pasó desde 1991 hasta 2004 oscilando entre los 10 y los 20 dólares más o menos. Eso sucedió debido a los avances tecnológicos no esperados que se iban produciendo, en materia de extracción de petróleo, en eficiencia de los motores, en energía alternativas...

Lo que sí tengo que reconocer es que ahora mismo me parece que todo está muy explotado ya, cada vez parece más difícil que aparezca un "avance inesperado" pero claro, siempre que dices eso de "ya está todo inventado" te tienes que morder la lengua.


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Mar 2009)

Buenas tardes
Quiero sangre
Esta mañana he vendido una de mis posiciones cortas con pérdidas
-21.80%

Aguantaré la otra hasta el vencimiento de futuros y después ya veremos.

Hasta mañana.


----------



## karinaK (16 Mar 2009)

Pues si hablamos de caídas, aquí les dejo un recordatorio para las generaciones futuras:

Las peores caídas en la historia del Ibex 35

Y creo que no está la de la semana pasada...


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2009)

Del año pasado hasta ahora Bill Gates perdió 18 B$ (billones norteamericanos), Warren Buffet 25 B$ y Carlos Slim 25 B$ también. Además el año pasado habían 1125 millonarios en la lista y este año solo 793, un 30% menos.

The World's Billionaires - Forbes.com

Parece que los ricos también lloran y mucho más de lo que pensamos.


----------



## Condor (16 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Del año pasado hasta ahora Bill Gates perdió 18 B$ (billones norteamericanos), Warren Buffet 25 B$ y Carlos Slim 25 B$ también. Además el año pasado habían 1125 millonarios en la lista y este año solo 793, un 30% menos.
> 
> The World's Billionaires - Forbes.com
> 
> Parece que los ricos también lloran y mucho más de lo que pensamos.



Mare de Deu de la Llum!!!!, cómo que los ricos lloran? si están gozando!!!!!, Fíjate:

La riqueza mundial sube: ellos tienen más.

La riqueza mundial baja: ellos tienen menos.

Has visto algo parecido a: "nosotros tenemos más/menos", pues no, y te explico por qué, porqué nosotros no tenemos nada, suba o baje la riqueza mundial.

Todas esas pérdidas no se como ponderarlas, ellos siguen teniendo el mismo porcentaje de la tarta que ha menguado y nosotros no tenemos nada de tarta, ni tendremos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Mar 2009)

Se va uno un rato y se encuentra esto... 

Me saltó el stop del Stoxx en 2030, pequeñas ganancias, ahora he vuelto a abrir un corto en 2038,5... deseadme suerte... 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Has visto algo parecido a: "nosotros tenemos más/menos", pues no, y te explico por qué, porqué nosotros no tenemos nada, suba o baje la riqueza mundial.
> 
> Todas esas pérdidas no se como ponderarlas, ellos siguen teniendo el mismo porcentaje de la tarta que ha menguado y nosotros no tenemos nada de tarta, ni tendremos



Los que tenemos poco no podemos caer mucho más, los que tienen mucho pueden caer muchísimo más y seguir cayendo mucho sin parar.

Warren Buffet perdió el 50% de su fortuna en un año, imagina cuanto tendrías que perder para quedarte sin la mitad de tus recursos en un año.

¿que tienen mucho y están por encima de todo el mundo? si ¿que podrían vivir de sus fortunas sin pegar ni golpe durante el resto de sus vidas? también, pero la sensación de caer tanto debe dar vértigo, aunque supongo que tendrán una buena parte de su dinero asegurado en alguna parte por si acaso.

edito: este post quedaría incompleto sin la lista de los mayores perdedores 

http://www.forbes.com/2009/03/10/biggest-losers-adelson-buffett-billionaires-2009-billionaires-wealth-loss_slide_2.html?thisSpeed=15000


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Mar 2009)

Los yankis llevan media hora bajando,alguna noticia que no sepamos?
Hablo Obama?


----------



## Speculo (16 Mar 2009)

Que se acabó lo que se daba. Hasta aquí ha llegado el asunto.
Ahora dos o tres días planos y... O se acabó la crisis o a los infiernos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Que se acabó lo que se daba. Hasta aquí ha llegado el asunto.
> Ahora dos o tres días planos y... O se acabó la crisis o a los infiernos.



Este rebote da para poco más, ahora toca bajada a nuevos mínimos mucho más abajo, pero el próximo rebote vamos a flipar...

Saludos...


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Mar 2009)

Lo dicho antes;



Alvin Red dijo:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> Carpatos:
> *Buy sell climaxes de Investors Intelligence*
> 
> ...


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Mar 2009)

Añado ..............




> Wall St. slips on American Express card woes | Reuters
> 
> *Wall St. slips on American Express card woes*
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Mar 2009)

Menos mal que los americanos cerraron en rojo,me veia con mis cortos decapitados mañana nada mas abrir,mañana hay partido señoreh!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Se va uno un rato y se encuentra esto...
> 
> Me saltó el stop del Stoxx en 2030, pequeñas ganancias, ahora he vuelto a abrir un corto en 2038,5... deseadme suerte...
> 
> Saludos...



Cerrados los cortos en 2014,5... 

Hasta mañana...


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Mar 2009)

Vaya dia!
Cierro un corto y se da la vuelta!!

Menos mal que me queda otro.
Si DJI pierde 7000 a reabrir más

Hasta mañana!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Mar 2009)

Abro largos en Stoxx en 2019,5... 

Saludos...


----------



## Tupper (16 Mar 2009)

La verdad es que ha sido un giro sorprendente.


----------



## adso de melk (16 Mar 2009)

Cobardes de mierda, leed invertia y tiraros a largos, hipotecad la casa, prostituid a las mujeres e hijas, en tres meses todos ricos.

Luis Benguerel, director de Renta Variable y Futuros de Interbrokers
“Hay indicios de un fuerte rebote en Bolsa que podría durar varios meses”

Está convencido de que habrá un fuerte rebote en la Bolsa que podría durar unos meses pero que puede traer consigo subidas en el Ibex-35 del 20% y elevar el índice por encima de los 10.500 puntos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Mar 2009)

venga...7200, pero es que el nasdaq sigue su pelo


http://www.europapress.es/economia/...oloca-vigilancia-negativa-20090316192255.html
Fitch rebaja el 'rating' de OHL y lo coloca bajo vigilancia negativa


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Mar 2009)

Para la comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores

Hannibal Lecter Capital Management remite comunicación de posición corta sobre Banco Santader, Banco BBVA, Iberdrola y Repsol.

Se va a cagar la perra mañana


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2009)

Si mañana hay un gran gap a la baja en cualquier futuro europeo que abra a las 8 de la mañana, será el mejor momento para abrir cortos porque el guano ya estará asegurado para toda la semana. Si el gap no es grande y/o no es a la baja creo que seguiremos con el lateral y habrá que estar atentos a una posible ruptura del 2040 del Stoxx que sigue siendo la gran resistencia a batir, aunque hoy se haya intentado en serio.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Mar 2009)

de momento he acertado, bajadita hoy, mañana pasao y luego recuperacion de hora bruja


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Mar 2009)

buenas noches a todos.....si el ibex mañana sigue con el guion previsto de estos tiempos deberia abrir con un gap a la baja de -1% mas o menos para volver a cuadrarse con el dow(siempre y cuando su futuro se mantenga igual) ,hannibal ten ojo con los cortos en bancos,yo tambien creo que ya va siendo hora para que se la peguen (estoy corto en dos desde el jueves)pero hoy citigroup ha subido un 30% asi que anda con cuidado,puede ser que corrijan un poco y vuelvan a tirar al alza
Un saludo a todos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Mar 2009)

grafico del sector bancario europeo ,la directriz rosada seria la resistencia del canal,podria superarla o irse al guano profundo pero yo me esperaria a que confirme el giro antes de volver a abrir cortos,la tendencia a corto plazo de momento sigue siendo alcista y ya perdi buenos billetes intentando encontrar suelos y no quiero volver a perderlos buscando posibles techos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Mar 2009)

este es el grafico del sector bancario yanqui,aqui si se ve mejor como la directriz alcista ha dado contra la resistencia y se ha venido parcialmente abajo aun con ese apoyo fuerte del +30% de citigroup asi que.......las posibilidades de que nuestros bancos patrios emprendan el inexorable camino al guano se ve incrementada...en fin que mañana lo veremos y que todo llega al que sabe esperar ....
hala, a dormir bien!


----------



## chameleon (16 Mar 2009)

pues yo creo que las cosas a su cauce ha hecho una jugada maestra
ha abierto cortos en el momento adecuado, los ha cerrado bien abajo y luego ha abierto largos que es justo lo que creo que va a pasar mañana (quitando el gap inicial a la baja)

llevamos 5 días de subidas, es normal una corrección, el dow no ha llegado a 7500 que era el mínimo esperado. apuesto a que llega esta semana


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Mar 2009)

me confirmas que llevamos 5 dias?


si fuera asi, mañana bajada, y si fuera subida, pasado tambien


----------



## sopelmar (16 Mar 2009)

enga hombre que aguante hasta el puente , mis iberdrolas necesitan un empujoncito mas para salir de perdidas , ya era hora que florentino dejara de dar pataditas al balon y se centrara en la electrica , hoy hemos ganao incluso a las mamachicho

un dia mas solo pido un dia mas , despues me retiro del juego esto no es pa mi


----------



## Alexandros (17 Mar 2009)

A ver en que queda el jodido rebote.


A pesar de estar almacenando comida y equipo desde hace tiempo, no he podido evitar la tentanción de jugar a la ruleta un poco más.


Tengo unas citis a 1.71 $ y he estado tentado a venderalas hoy ,pero que coño, a ver si para finales de semana tenemos algo más de profits.


Un saludo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> A ver en que queda el jodido rebote.
> 
> 
> A pesar de estar almacenando comida y equipo desde hace tiempo, no he podido evitar la tentanción de jugar a la ruleta un poco más.
> ...



ojala que fueran muchas,te habras echado unos bailes hoy delante del monitor,no?


----------



## Telecomunista (17 Mar 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> A ver en que queda el jodido rebote.
> 
> 
> A pesar de estar almacenando comida y equipo desde hace tiempo, no he podido evitar la tentanción de jugar a la ruleta un poco más.
> ...



Nunca me lo hubiera imaginado. 

Que mezcla mas curiosa. Por un lado eres de lo más conservador en cuanto a riesgo almacenando incluso latas de comida y equipo y por otro lado juegas al casino de la bolsa. 

Eso si que es diversificar los huevos en distintas cestas.


----------



## Alexandros (17 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> ojala que fueran muchas,te habras echado unos bailes hoy delante del monitor,no?



Son poquitas, lo justo para pagarme el tabaco de la semana y soñar que hubiera podido hacer si hubiera tenido una cantidad aceptable para jugar...


P.D: No las he soltado. Yo también espero corrección para mañana. Citi lleva una subida del 130% entre hoy y la semana pasada. Algo irracional que huele a podrido.


----------



## Alexandros (17 Mar 2009)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Nunca me lo hubiera imaginado.
> 
> Que mezcla mas curiosa. Por un lado eres de lo más conservador en cuanto a riesgo almacenando incluso latas de comida y equipo y por otro lado juegas al casino de la bolsa.
> 
> Eso si que es diversificar los huevos en distintas cestas.






Pues sí, ya ves, que curioso. Entre este hilo y algún amigo me he animado, pero solo como si fuera un pokerstars.com


Que no se diga antes de que caigan los pepinos nucleares o llegue la edad oscura, o el neofeudalismo o la nueva expansión de los pueblos salvajes postmodernos  que no tiré los dados en el casino más grande y manipulado del mundo...¡El puto DowJones!


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Mar 2009)

puente? en la lealtad hay puente? y lo que es mas importante... mañana es san patricio, pero en USA Y JAPON Y EUROPA, celebran san josé y el puente?


----------



## Alexandros (17 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> puente? en la lealtad hay puente? y lo que es mas importante... mañana es san patricio, pero en USA Y JAPON Y EUROPA, celebran san josé y el puente?





azkuna y entendidos una pregunta profana...¿puedo menear titulos comprados en el DOW por otros mercados?


Venga a ver como abre Tokio...¡Tíñete de rojo puerca!


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Mar 2009)

yo no lo sé, lo dices por valores que cotizasen aqui y en mercados USA?


----------



## Alexandros (17 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo no lo sé, lo dices por valores que cotizasen aqui y en mercados USA?



Es que no se muy bién como funciona ¿Algunas compañias no cotizan también en otros grandes mercados?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Abro largos en Stoxx en 2019,5...
> 
> Saludos...



Los cierro en 2032,5... no me gusta como caza la perrita...

Buenos días a tod@s...


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Los cierro en 2032,5... no me gusta como caza la perrita...
> 
> Buenos días a tod@s...



Pues el bund ha abierto bajando fuerte y aun le queda un trecho por bajar, no me extrañaría nada que las bolsas siguieran subiendo. Por otra parte hemos abierto con un estrecho gap al alza por lo que yo creo que continuaremos subiendo.


----------



## Hagen (17 Mar 2009)

Yo cerre ayer a ultima hora los cortos.

Hoy el objetivo es llegar a tocar los 2060 del stoxx, hay me pondre corto de nuevo...

Seguiremos subiendo y con fuerza hasta el vencimiento de futuros


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Yo cerre ayer a ultima hora los cortos.
> 
> Hoy el objetivo es llegar a tocar los 2060 del stoxx, hay me pondre corto de nuevo...
> 
> Seguiremos subiendo y con fuerza hasta el vencimiento de futuros



Yo también espero ponerme corto por *ahí* , hace un sol estupendo, me gusta más llevar pantalones cortos... 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2009)

Pues yo prefiero ir con la tendencia y esta ahora está marcando largos claramente, así que aprovecharé cualquier pequeña corrección para ponerme los pantalones elegantes


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Mar 2009)

Popular: TT International comunica a la CNMV posiciones cortas por valor de 3.550.099 acciones o el 0,29% del capital.

Al ataqueeeeeeeeer!!!!!!


----------



## Hagen (17 Mar 2009)

Si te quieres poner largo el momento sera a las 11:00


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Mar 2009)

Cárpatos: *Santander fue uno de los bancos europeos que recibieron cerca de 90.000 millones de dólares de AIG en los meses posteriores al rescate por el gobierno de EEUU*

Saludos...

PD: En menos de 10min abriré largos en el Stokk... A no ser que pierda el 2000, entonces abro cortos a discreción...


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

Buenos días.

Esto se anima... de momento... OHL al hoyo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Mar 2009)

Largo en el Stokk 2007,5...

Saludos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

tiene pinta de guano.....

buenos dias!


----------



## chameleon (17 Mar 2009)

pues yo creo que tiene pinta de "echar a gacelas en la subida"
no me extrañaría acabar hoy planos y abrir mañana con un supergap al alza


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> venga...7200, pero es que el nasdaq sigue su pelo
> 
> 
> Economía/Empresas.- Fitch rebaja el 'rating' de OHL y lo coloca bajo vigilancia negativa. europapress.es
> Fitch rebaja el 'rating' de OHL y lo coloca bajo vigilancia negativa



nada nada, -7%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Mar 2009)

Estamos en un momento crítico, o pasamos el 2012,5, o nos caemos con todo el equipo HCH de 45 puntos...

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Mar 2009)

lo que estamos es en un momento critico pal "pavo"


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

De OHL, me espero cualquier cosa...


----------



## Bayne (17 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cárpatos: *Santander fue uno de los bancos europeos que recibieron cerca de 90.000 millones de dólares de AIG en los meses posteriores al rescate por el gobierno de EEUU*



Pues si la compra de Sovereign le supuso 1.400 millones de €, ya sabemos a cambio de qué se debió...


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Mar 2009)

juanluis la semana pasada dijo que el dollar iba a 1,15..... se esta luciendo...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

juanlu es grande....yo soy de su club de fans.....


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Mar 2009)

Buenos días

Abierto largo sobre Ibex Call 10500 spot 7585

Toi corto y largo.


----------



## chameleon (17 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> juanluis la semana pasada dijo que el dollar iba a 1,15..... se esta luciendo...



aiba, se me olvidó colgar el vídeo en youtube
¿alguien recuerda qué día y hora apareció?

saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

pues nai ...hacia arriba que nos vamos, paso la crisis por ahora
largo en el ibex a ver si llega a los 7700


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Mar 2009)

pues eran la 10 de la mañana aprox, creo. el dia no sé... igual en algun post...


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Mar 2009)

Y allá va el cohete!!

7640 del tirón.
+60

Largo cerrado


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2009)

El índice de foreros de este hilo abriendo cuentas en brokers para poder ponerse corto se está volviendo infalible


----------



## otropepito (17 Mar 2009)

Ya estoy fuera de SAN y BBVA.

WBufette, ya puede solicitar su ración de hematies diaria. Le esperan en el banco de sangre.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Mar 2009)

el Este rules:

S&P rebaja calificación de Croacia
08:49 Standard & Poor´s Ratings Services (S&P) ha rebajado la calificación de la deuda en moneda local de Croacia a largo plazo a BBB/A-3 desde BBB+/A-2. La calificación en moneda extranjera fue mantenida. “La rebaja refleja nuestra opinión de que las opciones de política económica disminuyen de cara a una intensificación de las presiones exteriores”, comenta una analista de S&P.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Mar 2009)

Economía/Empresas.- Iberdrola Renovables se hace con la totalidad de las acciones del grupo griego Rokas. europapress.es


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

- Según el diario Cinco Días, *José Manuel Entrecanales tiene previsto dimitir* como presidente de Endesa en el consejo fijado, aunque todavía no convocado de manera oficial, para el martes 24 de marzo.

Después de esa fecha y antes del 31, saldrán los otros cinco consejeros de Acciona que figuran en el staff de la compañía eléctrica.


----------



## otropepito (17 Mar 2009)

Tenéis a Daniel García Rojí, el de IG Markets, respondiendo preguntas en el PAIS ahora mismo:

Entrevistas Digitales en ELPAÍS.com

Por si es de vuestra devoción. Aunque creo que en este foro los analistos salen escaldaos.


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Mar 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Ya estoy fuera de SAN y BBVA.
> 
> WBufette, ya puede solicitar su ración de hematies diaria. Le esperan en el banco de sangre.



He editado el anterior post .Había cerrado el largo con el tirón

+2.34%


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

ay,puñetero lateral! ya he vuelto a modo sufrimiento ON
el BUND a punto de darse la vuelta,ay!


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Mar 2009)

No sufras Festival

El ibex lleva haciendo un triángulo al alza ayer y hoy.Puede salir disparado parriba.

Antes me he puesto largo porque se veía cantado el cierre del gap


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2009)

Marcado el 2009 del Stoxx para largos, a ver si se llega a ejecutar la operación.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Mar 2009)

Telefonica sigue subiendo sin prisa pero sin pausa,cuando esto se de la vuelta va a ser carne de cortos,aqui si que se meten las gacelas ciegamente


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

a las 11.00 daban el indice zew aleman....¿influira eso en el stoxx?
TEF creo que estaba haciendo un hchi bastante curioson ,voy a echarle un vistazo


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2009)

Entro largo en 2017 del Stoxx al final. Que San Apapusio Bendito me ampare.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

ahi lo tienes...
lo del zew ha tenido que salir bueno,subidonnnn


----------



## Starkiller (17 Mar 2009)

Festival, actualiza ese emule, que esta anticuado y tiene agujeros


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

jajaja.....ha salido de todo en ese pantallazo....


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Mar 2009)

Bueno Festival
Ahí tienes el hachazo prometido.

Aprovecha proyección hasta Ibex 7730.

A partir de ahí puede agotarse porque está haciendo un canal convergente.

Suerte.


----------



## wsleone (17 Mar 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Festival, actualiza ese emule, que esta anticuado y tiene agujeros




Iba a decirle lo mismo 

festival, te pongo enlace a un post que puse en la guardería para actualizar el emule (a la 0.49c) sin que te quite los créditos acumulados

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/102841-nueva-version-emule-0-49c.html


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2009)

Stop protege-comisión puesto en el Stoxx.


----------



## Stuyvesant (17 Mar 2009)

Emule! 

Explorer, usa el Explorer aaaghhh ¿No notas como la fuerza se apodera del lado oscuro de tu ordenador? y el XP con el tema por defecto.... y con ¡Wifi! Tu vecino dominando tu cartera está, cuidado padawan.

Eso es un colador .


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

joer...me vais a acojonar aunque la verdad es que lo del wi-fi llevo dias pensandolo.....voy a buscar los cables que tienen que estar por algun lado


----------



## chameleon (17 Mar 2009)

ayer me metí en ing, asi que estoy mirando los banquitos europeos
les queda un tirón al alza, encaja con los 7500 del dow más o menos.

como SAN y BBVA están ya chocando con resistencia, yo creo que incluso pueden superarla. esto hace que el ibex supere los 7800. creo que al final sí llegamos a 8300 en esta semana


----------



## wsleone (17 Mar 2009)

Me mosquea el IBEX tan alegre hacia arriba y las otras plazas en claro negativo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

calla,calla que me lo gafas ,esta a punto de llegar a mis objetivos sietemilsetecientescos
llego!jajajaja stop protegeruina en 7690 y a correr
vendido a 7707 ....viva y bravo!


----------



## wsleone (17 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> calla,calla que me lo gafas ,esta a punto de llegar a mis objetivos sietemilsetecientescos
> llego!jajajaja stop protegeruina en 7690 y a correr




parece que los otros van poco a poco para arriba


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> joer...me vais a acojonar aunque la verdad es que lo del wi-fi llevo dias pensandolo.....voy a buscar los cables que tienen que estar por algun lado



Lo del wi-fi se puede solucionar filtrando por MAC, si no tienes visitas con ordenador y metes todos tus aparatos para que solo se puedan conectar ellos ya lo tienes solucionado.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

por MAC? y eso como se hace? soy completamente nulo con la informatica

perdon por el OFF-TOPIC


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

*Telefónica descontará el 50% de la factura del fijo y del móvil a sus clientes en paro *
el lonchafinismo deflacionario empieza a entrar en acciÓn


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Largo en el Stokk 2007,5...
> 
> Saludos...



Cerrados a 2030,5... 

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Mar 2009)

ponle seguridad WEP2 y listo a l wifi


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

lo del zew..con una hora de retraso

El índice de confianza de los inversores alemanes elaborado por el instituto económico Zew se situó en marzo en -3,5 puntos, frente a los -5,8 de febrero.

El dato es mucho mejor de lo esperado. Los analistas consultados por Bloomberg esperaban de media que el indicador descendiera hasta -8 puntos desde los -5,8 de febrero.

Con el dato de marzo, el índice Zew de confianza acumula una racha de cinco meses consecutivos de recuperación. El indicador se encuentra ya lejos del mínimo histórico de -63,9 que marcó el pasado mes de julio.

gracias por los consejos,me pongo manos a la obra ya mismo


----------



## ertitoagus (17 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo del wi-fi se puede solucionar filtrando por MAC, si no tienes visitas con ordenador y metes todos tus aparatos para que solo se puedan conectar ellos ya lo tienes solucionado.




el filtrado por mac está demostrado que es "sencillo" reventarlo.

solo empleando wpa con un buén numero de bits en la clave empleada (512 es una cifra razonable a dia de hoy, quizás no mañana) es el único método "seguro" de inalámbrica.

peeeeeeeeeeero, muchos usuarios se encuentran que tienen chismes que solo rulan con wep (consolas nds por ejemplo).

Si tienes la posibilidad, el tirar con cable es la mejor forma de despreocuparse.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Mar 2009)

por si os interesa os dejo una palabra:


wifislax


----------



## Starkiller (17 Mar 2009)

ertitoagus dijo:


> el filtrado por mac está demostrado que es "sencillo" reventarlo.



Es trivial, eso iba yo a decir. Solo necesitas esnifar la red, averiguas la MAC, y haces MAC spoofing. 

Viene a ser el equivalente "etereo" a poner celofán en un punto de red para que la gente no pinche ahí el cable 

Aparte, es comun en no profesionales de la seguridad confundir integridad con confidencialidad.

Bloqueando con MAC consigues (Hasta que alguien te haga MAC spoofing, ejem) integridad (Es decir, la gente no puede manipular tus datos), pero no confidencialidad (Porque la gente puede ver en claro tus comunicaciones).

Como bien dice ertitoagus, una buena encriptación WPA es la solución adecuada. A menos que tengas a la NSA detrás de ti, puedes estar tranquilo. Los medios de el vecino estándar o del hacker sin buen soporte no serán suficientes para romperla.


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2009)

Pues al final me tiraron del largo, seguiremos intentándolo pero no hoy, porque el ambiente para esta tarde huele fuertemente a guano.


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

Chameleon... has oido que REPSOL vaya a hacer una ampliación?????

(Para ir a la ampli de GAS NATURAL)


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Mar 2009)

Medvédev anuncia el rearme de Ejército ruso a gran escala a partir de 2011. El Correo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

Ha añadido que entre las tareas prioritarias para la modernización cualitativa de las Fuerzas Armadas del país, destaca la de hacer que todas las agrupaciones y unidades militares estén en alerta permanente. "Un ejército moderno, bien adiestrado y pertrechado con novísimos armamentos es la garantía de nuestra seguridad, de nuestra defensa de cualquier agresión potencial", ha dicho Medvédev, quien ha añadido que es también la "condición básica" del desarrollo de Rusia y su economía, y del bienestar de su pueblo

miedo,miedito ....al final ,la solucion a la crisis va a ser como con la del 29,destrozarlo todo para volver a reconstruirlo ...china tambien se estaba rearmando ,no?


----------



## chameleon (17 Mar 2009)

joer no he oído nada de eso...
si lo hace la podemos ver por debajo de 10 eur :


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

No me extrañaria nada... repsol está muy apalancada ultimamente.... no se está aprovechando de la subida.


----------



## chameleon (17 Mar 2009)

esta subida es de los bancos
nada de tecnos, ni energéticas, ni ropa...

tienen que estar fuertecitos para financiar las opas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Mar 2009)

Entro largo en el Stokk 2019,5...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Mar 2009)

*De Cárpatos...*

*Endesa: Standard & Poor's Ratings Services afirma que su rating de A- está en vigilancia con implicaciones negativas*

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> juanluis la semana pasada dijo que el dollar iba a 1,15..... se esta luciendo...



*Barclays estima que el euro se irá a 1,3320 y luego a 1,3850. Próxima resistencia en 1,3090*

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

A estas alturas no creo que influya demasiado el rating de esos analistas que recomendaban LBROTHERS!


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

De vuelta al rojo


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2009)

Aunque muchos no se lo crean sigo leyendo a Gann, me he encontrado (y traducido) esta lista de reglas que, posiblemente, ayuden a más de un novato en esto del dificil arte del trading:


24 REGLAS DE TRADING QUE NUNCA FALLAN

1.- Cantidad de capital a usar: Divide tu capital en 10 partes iguales y nunca arriesgues más una décima parte de tu capital en una operación.

2.- Usa órdenes stop loss. Protege siempre una operación con órdenes stop-loss entre 3 y 5 puntos de distancia.

3.- Nunca caigas en el overtrading. Esto violaría la regla del capital.

4.- Nunca dejes que una ganancia se convierta en pérdida. Cuando tengas una ganancia de 3 puntos o más desplaza tu stop y no tendrás pérdidas.

5.- No vayas contra la tendencia. No operes si no estás seguro de la tendencia según tus gráficos.

6.- En caso de duda salte del mercado o no entres.

7.- Opera solo en acciones muy activas. Olvídate de las lentas o inactivas.

8.- Distribuye el riesgo en partes iguales. Opera en 4 o 5 valores si es posible. No pongas todo tu capital en una solo valor.

9.- Nunca pongas ordenes limitadas a un precio fijo, opera a mercado.

10.- No cierres tus operaciones sin una buena razón. Sigue la tendencia con una orden stop loss dinámica para proteger beneficios.

11.- Acumula una reserva. Tras una serie de operaciones exitosas pon algún dinero en una reserva para ser usado como emergencia o tiempos de pánico.

12.- Nunca compres por el dividendo.

13.- Nunca promedies una pérdida. Este es uno de los peores errores que un trader puede cometer.

14.- Nunca salgas del mercado porque se te ha agotado la paciencia o entres al mercado porque estas cansado de esperar.

15.- No entres para tomar pequeños beneficios o grandes pérdidas.

16.- Nunca canceles un stop una vez que está puesto.

17.- No entres ni salgas demasiado a menudo del mercado.

18.- Estate tan deseoso de entrar corto como largo. Tu objetivo es seguir la tendencia y ganar dinero.

19.- Nunca compres una acción porque haya bajado demasiado o te pongas corto porque ha subido demasiado.

20.- Se cuidadoso al promediar en mal momento. Espera hasta que la acción esté muy activa y haya cruzado niveles de resistencia antes de comprar más o hasta que haya roto la zona de soporte antes de vender más.

21.- Selecciona los valores con poco free float para promediar en largos y los que tienen mucho free-float para promediar en cortos.

22.- Nunca hagas hedging. Si estás largo en un valor y empieza a bajar no te pongas corto en ese mismo valor a la vez. Salte del mercado, toma tus pérdidas y espera a la siguiente oportunidad.

23.- Nunca cambies tu posición en el mercado sin una buena razón. Si operas que sea por una buena razón y/o de acuerdo a un plan previamente trazado; entonces no te salgas sin una señal bien definida o un cambio en la tendencia.

24.- No arriesgues más capital en tus posiciones tras un largo período de operaciones exitosas o un período de operaciones muy buenas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Entro largo en el Stokk 2019,5...
> 
> Saludos...



Me salta el stop en 2008,5... otra vez será...


----------



## chameleon (17 Mar 2009)

joer creo que no cumplo ninguna de esas premisas, y algunas me parecen claramente erróneas 

ojo bajonazo


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (17 Mar 2009)

puedes explicarme la 21 mulder porfa?


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2009)

d0ng0n dijo:


> puedes explicarme la 21 mulder porfa?



Las acciones con muy pocas participaciones en bolsa, es decir las que podemos comprar y vender nosotros o también las poco líquidas, deben usarse solo para largos y además ir comprando más a medida que suben.

Las acciones con muchas participaciones en bolsa, o muy líquidas, deben usarse para cortos y, a medida que bajan, ir adquiriendo más participaciones en cortos.


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

Ya comenzamos....

*12:58 CONSEJERO OBAMA DICE SE USARÁN TODOS MEDIOS PARA IMPEDIR BANCARROTAS *


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

Por cierto que día de esta semana, se dará a conocer la supuesta quiebra? -conspiración de la semana pasada-

Donde está el discipulo bajista de JUÁLUÍ?


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (17 Mar 2009)

poco me has aclarao.. na dejalo q ahora estoy dormido luego lo pienso a ver si lo veo XD


----------



## Hagen (17 Mar 2009)

corto en el stoxx 2009


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Mar 2009)

Vuelvo a entrar largo en el Stokk, nivel 2004,5...

Saludos...


----------



## Bayne (17 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Las acciones con muy pocas participaciones en bolsa, es decir las que podemos comprar y vender nosotros o también las poco líquidas, deben usarse solo para largos y además ir comprando más a medida que suben.
> 
> Las acciones con muchas participaciones en bolsa, o muy líquidas, deben usarse para cortos y, a medida que bajan, ir adquiriendo más participaciones en cortos.



A mi si me explicas lo de "que nunca fallan" también me vendría bien....


----------



## chameleon (17 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Por cierto que día de esta semana, se dará a conocer la supuesta quiebra? -conspiración de la semana pasada-
> 
> Donde está el discipulo bajista de JUÁLUÍ?



pues no ha pasado nada...
no entré el viernes largo por eso, a pesar de que el cuerpo me lo pedía 

la conclusión que saco es que lo que digan los analistas, rumores, noticias etc no tiene ningún significado...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Mar 2009)

Si el Stokk recupera hasta el 2006 y no lo pasa, confirmará el HCH, 50 puntos abajo, hasta los 1950...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

Por supuesto... el rally sigue su recorrido fijado, veo a CRITERIA con ganas de subir.


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

Toda EUROPA está con *-1,xx% y sobre todo el CAC *-FRANCIA-


----------



## Hagen (17 Mar 2009)

para pipas............. estoy en mode off


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

Que truco han hecho en el ibex?


----------



## chameleon (17 Mar 2009)

estos bajones son asusta-gacelas
quieren las bolsas bien arriba el viernes
como mucho acabamos planos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Mar 2009)

*Datos USA, precios de producción industrial:
*Sube +0,1% liderado por una subida del precio del crudo que hace subir los precios de la energía un 1,3%. La subyacente sube +0,2%.

*Datos de EEUU, construcción de viviendas:
*Suben 22% en febrero.
Permisos de construcción sube 3%.

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

San estaba a 5,02€ y en un segundo a 5,07€ un buen truco de magia.


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

Compras 660 OHL a 6,86€


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Mar 2009)

*De Cárpatos...*

Viviendas en construcción de EEUU suben 22,2 %, mayor subida desde enero de 1990.

Esto lleva a una tasa anualizada de 583.000, cuando se esperaba 450.000

Tremenda sorpresa positiva.

En cuanto a los permisos, que a fin de cuentas es lo más importante, pues es lo que vendrá en el futuro, suben 3 % hasta tasa de 547.000 mucho mejor que las 500.000 esperadas. *Mayor subida en un mes desde enero de 1991.
*
Estoy leyendo las primeras reacciones al dato, y es curioso que *todo el mundo se ha quedado confuso por este dato tan repentinamente bueno. Incluso algunos dicen que es malo porque más viviendas sin vender.* :

La verdad es que es una sorpresa, y lo mejor será ver que pasa el mes que viene y al otro, para ver si tenemos un suelo en el sector.

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

Hay expectativas de venta de vivienda, de ahí la previsión en la construcción, las demandas de hipotecas, crecerá en los prox meses.


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> A mi si me explicas lo de "que nunca fallan" también me vendría bien....



Eso lo decía Gann, aunque siendo el, al menos merece alguna consideración. De todas formas yo tampoco cumplo esas reglas al 100% ni mucho menos.

Lo de que no fallan quiere decir que te impedirán arruinarte.


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si el Stokk recupera hasta el 2006 y no lo pasa, confirmará el HCH, 50 puntos abajo, hasta los 1950...
> 
> Saludos...



Yo creo que el guano para esta tarde tiene como objetivos la franja de 1985-1973, aunque son objetivos mínimos y podría irse algo más allá (pero no creo que mucho más allá)


----------



## chollero (17 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Viviendas en construcción de EEUU suben 22,2 %, mayor subida desde enero de 1990.
> 
> Esto lleva a una tasa anualizada de 583.000, cuando se esperaba 450.000
> 
> ...



es todo una sorpresa, pero las ventas siguen desplomandose, es el fin de USA como primera potencia mundial, el dolar dentro de poco va a valer lo mismo que los billetes de monopoly


----------



## PIOJANO (17 Mar 2009)

chollero dijo:


> es todo una sorpresa, pero las ventas siguen desplomandose, es el fin de USA como primera potencia mundial, el dolar dentro de poco va a valer lo mismo que los billetes de monopoly



no me explico como con todos los conocimentos que teneis, andais aqui perdiendo el tiempo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

como aqui,en ningun sitio
hala,ya estoy de vuelta ,arreglado lo del wi-fi!
amos a ver si se pueden arañar unos eurillos en lo que queda de tarde
joder con ohl,esta que se sale! dame pistas donpepito que acabo de llegar!


----------



## chollero (17 Mar 2009)

PIOJANO dijo:


> no me explico como con todos los conocimentos que teneis, andais aqui perdiendo el tiempo.



explicate, crees que es el fin de la crisis? ó que USA sigue teniendo el mismo poder que hace años?


----------



## PIOJANO (17 Mar 2009)

chollero dijo:


> explicate, crees que es el fin de la crisis? ó que USA sigue teniendo el mismo poder que hace años?



Creo que nadie sabe donde terminara esto, ni como terminara, creo que es muy facil soltar cosas por aqui y la gente que no tenemos ni idea vamos mas perdidos que una rata en el atlantico, solo eso.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

PIOJANO dijo:


> Creo que nadie sabe donde terminara esto, ni como terminara, creo que es muy facil soltar cosas por aqui y la gente que no tenemos ni idea vamos mas perdidos que una rata en el atlantico, solo eso.



pues para eso esta el debate para intentar especular con lo que nos vendra en el futuro,es sano mentalmente y divertido
a todo esto,no tengo ni pajolera idea de como vamos a cerrar hoy,tendencia donde estas?donde estas, que no te veo?


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2009)

Creo que ya hemos visto el guano para esta tarde y que ahora toca subir, en el Stoxx nos hemos parado justo en el 1985 que había dicho antes y ahí hemos rebotado, el S&P ha hecho lo propio en el 750.

Creo que ahora nos vamos arriba y con fuerza, los objetivos en el Stoxx serían 2077 y en el S&P el 786.


----------



## Condor (17 Mar 2009)

Pues yo lo que veo son resistencias, no disparos


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2009)

Pues antes lo digo y antes el Stoxx pierde el 2000, de todas formas lo que si puedo decir es que esta tarde la tendencia será muy fuerte, vaya hacia donde vaya.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

pues que se de prisa,que me tengo que ir a currar a las 5,leñe!
creo que vamos parriba en 3,2,1,nada ni caso....que unidad de tiempo manejais para intradia? yo suelo mirar el de 5min pero como soy un novato loco seguro que hay otro mejor


----------



## chollero (17 Mar 2009)

yo pienso que el sistema economico en USA esta basado en el consumo, y a ese sistema se le estan acabando las fuerzas, no les quedan muchas opciones, una es fabricar billetes,otra que se me ocurre es dejar que las grandes empresas endeudadas se vayan al garete


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

abro un mini en 7628 largo
a ver si me saco para la guarnicion de la chuleta
hchi con la clavicular en 7610 mas o menos .....a ver si se cumple


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Mar 2009)

Buah, acabo de llegar, por lo que veo se intentó superar el 7700 en el Ibex, no lo logró y se dio la vuelta 150 puntazos, es una buena carrerilla a ver si lo intenta otra vez.

Si a alguno le interesa diré que ayer pasó una cosa bastante rara, yo sólo había visto algo igual una vez en los últimos tres meses, el S&P bajó ligeramente y el sentimiento de los pequeños inversores mejoró, lo normal es que suceda lo contrario, que se pongan alcistas cuando sube y que salgan del mercado cuando baja.

Interpreto eso como que los pez-queñines estaban esperando un pequeño respiro en la subida para entrar, eso puede ser malo para la subida, si han entrado demasiados pez-queñines tendrán que sacudírselos para seguir subiendo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

me aburrooooooooooooooo !definete yaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hagen (17 Mar 2009)

hasta que no superemos los 2012 del Stoxx estamos atrapados....


----------



## chameleon (17 Mar 2009)

USA ya tuvo su día plano ayer
hoy nos tocará a nosotros
y en cuanto cerremos se pondrá a subir...


----------



## Hagen (17 Mar 2009)

Donpepito, 

Como van tus OHLs??? no tienen muy buena pinta, mañana deberían seguir cayendo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

hala cierro el mini en 7611,-17 points y me voy a hacer algo con mi vida
luego os veo!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Mar 2009)

Esto es un aburregacelas, bueno, mejor aburridas que muertas.


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

He hecho algo que no se debe hacer (promediar), he comprado algunas a 6,51€ ahora tengo unas 1500 acc.

Ya me conozco como actuan los cortos en OHL, tenemos algunas cenas pendientes, de la otra vez que me tuve que salir.

CVX FRANCESES...

CVX MA 1.385 *141.670 -140.285*


Cuando se les acaben los cromos... que suele ser antes del cierre, subimos como la espuma!


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2009)

Pues yo me esperaba una tendencia fuerte para esta tarde, al menos en el S&P. Pero al final parece que nada de nada, he estado a punto de entrar largo en el 2002 del Stoxx pero no lo he pillado a tiempo y total me hubiera ganado un par de puntos.

Al final dia de bandazos arriba y abajo sin ton ni son, creo que mañana cuando arranquen los gringos estaremos en estos mismos niveles o algo más abajo.

edito: Por hoy me retiro, mañana más.


----------



## Hagen (17 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He hecho algo que no se debe hacer (promediar), he comprado algunas a 6,51€ ahora tengo unas 1500 acc.
> 
> Ya me conozco como actuan los cortos en OHL, tenemos algunas cenas pendientes, de la otra vez que me tuve que salir.
> 
> ...



lo bueno es que suelen soltar la presa a los pocos dias


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

GAS NATURAL, a 8,56€ la veremos a 7,50€ esta semana.

Los derechos son un fiasco... no merece la pena negociar con ellos.


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

*IBERIA: El Hombro cabeza hombro sigue vigente*

La formación técnica que presenta la aerolínea es “perfecta” en lo que se refiere a su estructura de precios. De hecho, comenzó el mes confirmando la pérdida del soporte de los 1,76€ y una semana después realizó lo que, en principio, cabría interpretar como de un “pull back” hacia la nueva zona de resistencia, antes soporte.

En el más corto plazo no descartamos que vuelva, una vez más, a la zona de resistencia de los 1,76-1,78 euros pero si la formación técnica no falla cabría apostar porque en breve asistiéramos a un nuevo movimiento* bajista en la cotización que le llevara a niveles cercanos a los 1,25-1,30 (coincidiendo con la altura de la cabeza y, además, con el gap alcista que dejó a comienzos de octubre en los 1,25 euros).*


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

Se me paso antes... si vemos a GAS NATURAL a menos de 7,50€ es una compra segura, no creo que permitan que la cot vaya por debajo del precio de la ampliación.... algo similar a la AK del SAN en NOVIEMBRE, no llego a tocar los 4,50€

COT DE LOS DERECHOS:

Último
0,68
EUR

Diferencia
-0,91

Máximo
1,56

Compra - Precio
0,67

Compra - Vol.
4837

PER
% Diferencia
-57,23%

Mínimo
0,75


----------



## otropepito (17 Mar 2009)

Donpepito, no me puedo creer que te hayas metido en OHL. A eso le llamo yo tener un par de gónadas. Sobre todo después de que Fitch le haya rebajado el rating.


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

Como ya he comentado.. qué son las agencias de rating? por ellos L.BROTHERS era el sumun!

OHL, la controlan muy bien, siempre que hay que hacer autocartera, la cot baja sorpresivamente.... luego recupera a los días... todo supuestamente, ya sabes!


ESTA ES LA AGENCIA QUE UTILIZA OHL PARA HACER AUTOCARTERA:

*MBC MA 68.274 0 +68.274*


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Mar 2009)

A mi me ha convencido 
Acabo de entrar en OHL y ya me estoy arrepintiendo...

Madre mia,no se puede estar mas acojonado :S


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> pues que se de prisa,que me tengo que ir a currar a las 5,leñe!
> creo que vamos parriba en 3,2,1,nada ni caso....que unidad de tiempo manejais para intradia? yo suelo mirar el de 5min pero como soy un novato loco seguro que hay otro mejor



Yo lo tengo siempre en 1 minuto en los valores que sigo atentamente,incluso con los banquitos cuando racaneo centimos lo pongo en ticks  ya ando racaneando centimo arriba/abajo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GAS NATURAL, a 8,56€ la veremos a 7,50€ esta semana.
> 
> Los derechos son un fiasco... no merece la pena negociar con ellos.



Llevan desde ayer sin cortos disponibles,la van a achuchar bien,yo tuve que cerrar mis cortos que tenia sobre los 11 hace 3 dias al tirarme los banquitos todo... no doy una


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

No tengas PANICO... ya vamos por 6,60€ OHL

CVX ha dejado de vender... por ahora!


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No tengas PANICO... ya vamos por 6,60€ OHL
> 
> CVX ha dejado de vender... por ahora!



Creo que me voy a deshacer de ellas antes de la subasta...what do you think?


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

Yo tengo la orden de venta desde hace tiempo a 6,80€


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Mar 2009)

Que majas las OHL,pues se estan portando


----------



## Hagen (17 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo tengo la orden de venta desde hace tiempo a 6,80€



dejala puesta que mañana a primera hora te debería entrar, luego al guabo de nuevo


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

Si, esa es mi idea.... mañana en pre habrá compras.


----------



## Hagen (17 Mar 2009)

OHL 6,70

En subasta se vio el 6,50 hay tenia una orden, pero no ha entrado


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, esa es mi idea.... mañana en pre habrá compras.



Pues nada,yo me acojone y vendi en subasta,no ha estado mal del todo 
Gracias por tus sabias recomendaciones


----------



## Hagen (17 Mar 2009)

lasrgo en el stoxx 2014


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

me caguen sus muelas,los yanquis se han puesto a subir ,justo al cierre.....
¿como lo sabias chame......tienes algun espia?


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

Siempre hacen lo mismo... pero la tarde es larga!

Hay que ver los futuros para nuestro IBEX.... si mañana tenemos nuestro gap alcista en apertura, me pensaré modificar la orden de venta de mis OHL.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> me caguen sus muelas,los yanquis se han puesto a subir ,justo al cierre.....
> ¿como lo sabias chame......tienes algun espia?



Pues yo estoy a 5min de entrar corto en el Stokk...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> me caguen sus muelas,los yanquis se han puesto a subir ,justo al cierre.....
> ¿como lo sabias chame......tienes algun espia?



Chame sabe mucho, ha estado algo "tardón" en subirse al carro de los alcistas pero cada vez somos más. 

A ver si mañana hay gap alcista por encima de los 7700, como mejor se superan las resistencias es mediante teletransporte.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

pues tener cuidado no se os meta una mosca en la cabina


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> pues tener cuidado no se os meta una mosca en la cabina



Mientras no se meta un oso no hay problema.


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

En la subasta de OHL, se han querido asegurar el cierre en 6,70€ ha entrado volumen al final.

Este valor, es un chicharro... 

*NEGOCIADO HOY: 1.402.218 acc*


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

Los OSOS están aburridos.....


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mientras no se meta un oso no hay problema.



muhahahahahaha,ibais a andar un poquillo apretaos!
dimelo a mi,que llevo esperando la vuelta a los 7300 desde la semana pasada,al final tambien me subire al carro verde y me daran con la estaca en el costillar


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

*Moody's pone en revisión la calificación de OHL con riesgo de recorte

Hora: 17:53 Fuente: Admin EFE*

imprimir Enviar noticia a un amigo disminuir el tamaño de la fuente aumentar el tamaño de la fuente

Madrid, 17 mar (EFECOM).- La agencia de medición de riesgos Moody's anunció hoy que ha puesto en revisión por un posible recorte la calificación de la deuda a largo plazo del grupo constructor OHL, por el debilitamiento financiero de la compañía en el último año.

En una nota, Moody's explica que la estrategia de diversificación de la compañía ha aumentado su endeudamiento y cree que aunque ha mantenido su resultado operativo en el último año, lo tendrá más complicado en el futuro.

La agencia advierte de que OHL se enfrentará, entre otros retos, a más dificultades para encontrar liquidez para grandes proyectos en un entorno macroeconómico desfavorable.

Por ello, la agencia mantendrá entre cuatro y seis semanas la calificación de la constructora en revisión, hasta que pueda determinar cómo evolucionará su negocio y su perfil financiero, aunque advierte de que en el corto plazo le preocupa cómo podrá obtener liquidez crediticia.

Por su parte, Fitch rebajó ayer la calificación crediticia de la deuda a largo plazo del grupo constructor OHL y decidió mantenerla en perspectiva negativa porque prevé más dificultades de la compañía para obtener liquidez en el medio plazo y menores concesiones en infraestructuras. EFECOM

mbr/prb


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (17 Mar 2009)

ahora todos los comentaristas diciendo que la crisis está remitiendo


subidita a 9500-10000 puntos


y luego


pufff, luego


queréis que os lo diga... u os lo dejo a vuestra imaginación, pero incluso haría vomitar a Jesús Vazquez


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

*tt international comunica posición corta en banco popular (0,25%)*


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> ahora todos los comentaristas diciendo que la crisis está remitiendo
> 
> 
> subidita a 9500-10000 puntos
> ...



9500-10000 :
dios te oiga compañero
yo ,como casi todo cristo, espero que pase con claridad el 765 de s&p para llevarlo hasta el 800 y a partir de ahi ya se veria,el ibex andaria entonces alrededor de los 8300 de chame ¿noorll?


----------



## crack (17 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> 9500-10000 :
> dios te oiga compañero



Dios le ha oido y se está despoyando!!!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

pero antes deberia hacer una correccion me imagino, tanta exhuberancia alcista huele un poco a pocho


----------



## tonuel (17 Mar 2009)

Buenas... pasaba por aquí a saludar...


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

Esos falleros... ya mismo tenemos la traca final!

HU HA!


----------



## Speculo (17 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Buenas... pasaba por aquí a saludar...



Un poco apretao, pero mola tu vestido...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

a todo esto el s&p ya esta en 769.75
y el stoxx en 2032,fuera ya de esa resistencia
¿que hago? me la juego al verde?
siempre que he entrado en internacionales he palmado

tonuel desde que tu no estas esto no para de subir....vuelve, el mad-maxismo te necesita


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

no puede con los 765,er señor carpatos tenia razon ahi estan todos los hedges soltando papel a saco

visto y corregido
a veces escribo demasiado deprisa


----------



## Condor (17 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> no puede con los 765,er señor carpatos tenia razon hay estan todos los hedges soltando papel a saco



hay que tener cuidado que "hay" queda mejor un ahí


----------



## Hagen (17 Mar 2009)

cierro mis largos ............ Ta mañana chicos


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2009)

Pues parece que tenemos un doble techo en el S&P:







Creo que mañana nos vamos a pasar la mañana por el guano y por la tarde tendremos la tendencia alcista que nos hará subir más arriba de los máximos de estos días, yo creo que los leoncios quieren superarlos.

Aunque tengo dudas razonables, por ejemplo, ese máximo representa el 100% de corrección de la última tendencia bajista en el S&P:







Pasar los máximos de estos días significa dar por cerrada la tendencia bajista durante un tiempo (hasta final de semana) y ponernos fuertemente alcistas, si no la conseguimos pasar tendremos unos días laterales hasta el vencimiento, donde sería posible que hagamos un triple techo para girarnos a la baja a la semana que viene.

Tal vez todo dependa de alguna noticia, usada como excusa, como siempre. Hoy hemos tenido una buena y hemos subido sin superar máximos ¿que hará falta para eso?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Mar 2009)

Abiertos cortos contra Stokk 2038,5...

Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (17 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Abiertos cortos contra Stokk 2038,5...
> 
> Saludos...



Chico no paras!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Chico no paras!!!!



Estoy ensayando para la traca final...  Por eso no paro de abrir operaciones...  por ahora me salen más mal que bien, pero últimamente estoy atinando bastante...

Saludos...

PD: Son las pruebas que decia Mulder en papel... es que me aburren sin dinero...


----------



## Misterio (17 Mar 2009)

Vaya sprint final 778, mañana más de un 1% de gap al alza en el ibex (de momento).

Hora de meterse en algún valor largo hasta el viernes?.


----------



## chameleon (17 Mar 2009)

pudo... :


----------



## Hagen (17 Mar 2009)

Si la tendencia a corto alcista es fuerte, mañana a esperar a cerrar el GAP y ponerse largo

Las cosas a su cauce, pero haces papertrading o moneytrading???


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

ya ves que si pudo ,el muy ladino....se acabaron los osos por un tiempo
y el petroleo cerquita de romper la barrera de 50.....a por los 8000!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Vaya sprint final 778, mañana más de un 1% de gap al alza en el ibex (de momento).
> 
> Hora de meterse en algún valor largo hasta el viernes?.



buffff y si me equivoco? mucha responsabilidad
en fin TEF hasta 16,20 bbva hasta 6,15 SAN hasta 5,40
sigo pensando que la subida es muy vertical y hace falta una corrección pero vamos que de subir el ibex y en ausencia de malas noticias creo que esos tres llegarian hasta alli....si alguien opina distinto que me corrija, please...

voy corto en SAN a 4,87 (fatality error)asi que allá tu si quieres seguir mis indicaciones


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Mar 2009)

hoy ha sido verde, ergo mañana tambien.... seria el 7º dia mañana


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2009)

He retirado la orden de venta de OHL, quizás mañana nos levantemos con subida de constructoras...


----------



## Misterio (17 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> buffff y si me equivoco? mucha responsabilidad
> en fin TEF hasta 16,20 bbva hasta 6,15 SAN hasta 5,40
> sigo pensando que la subida es muy vertical y hace falta una corrección pero vamos que de subir el ibex y en ausencia de malas noticias creo que esos tres llegarian hasta alli....si alguien opina distinto que me corrija, please...
> 
> voy corto en SAN a 4,87 (fatality error)asi que allá tu si quieres seguir mis indicaciones



Yo casi entro en San esta tarde antes de cerrar pero como no le veo mucho interés de subir me fui a echar la siesta, grave error porque me voy a perder el gap al alza de mañana, después de ese gap no se si seguirá subiendo y cuanto pero bueno para lo que voy a jugar a lo mejor me arriesgo.


----------



## chameleon (17 Mar 2009)

es tan vertical precisamente porque no quieren sostenerla
el lunes va a ser la debacle, pero hasta entonces puede que lleguemos a tocar los 8300


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (17 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He retirado la orden de venta de OHL, quizás mañana nos levantemos con subida de constructoras...



Yo acabo de meter el pescuezo en la guillotina de OHL, a ver si mañana me perdonan la vida y se me da bien atrapar cuchillos al vuelo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> es tan vertical precisamente porque no quieren sostenerla
> el lunes va a ser la debacle, pero hasta entonces puede que lleguemos a tocar los 8300



y entonces ganaras la porra y te sacaremos a hombros de la plaza de las ventas


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Mar 2009)

como anda el RSI ??


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Mar 2009)

de que indice? del ibex?
en grafico de 30 min 57,7


----------



## festivaldelhumor (18 Mar 2009)

os dejo el pivot point del IBEX para mañana , sus soportes y resistencias
PIVOT 7631
resistencias
1 7733
2 7836
3 7922
soportes
1 7544
2 7458
3 7355

suerte a todos
wenas noches


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Mar 2009)

Cuidadín, cuidadín, que como siga subiendo así y con toda la liquidez que hay acumulada podemos ver escenas de pánico alcista.

A ver si lo dosifican y sube de forma ordenada, el pánico alcista tiene que ser al final, si se dispara ahora será para que no se atrevan a entrar las gacelas.

De momento el sentimiento de las manos fuertes sigue por las nubes, los pez-queñines van ganando confianza a pasos agigantados pero todavía están lejísimos de los niveles de alcismo que tuvimos a principios de enero.

Mañana amaneceremos teletrasportados por encima de los 7700, ¿ya se puede considerar el 7700 como soporte?


----------



## kemao2 (18 Mar 2009)

Hasta el viernes la bolsa es alcista por el tema de vencimientos, luego vendrán las correciones y las ventas, hoy nos hemos librado por poco con un dato de lo mas sospechoso.


----------



## tonuel (18 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Un poco apretao, pero mola tu vestido...




Si, las xavalas me dicen lo mismo... :




donpepito dijo:


> Esos falleros... ya mismo tenemos la traca final!






festivaldelhumor dijo:


> tonuel desde que tu no estas esto no para de subir....vuelve, el mad-maxismo te necesita




No os preocupeis que la semana que viene lloverán sacos de mierda... ya me entendeis... 




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Si la tendencia a corto alcista es fuerte, mañana a esperar a cerrar el GAP y ponerse largo
> 
> Las cosas a su cauce, pero haces papertrading o moneytrading???



Moneytrading...  pero operaciones de poco montante en los mini del Ibex, Stokk, Dax, S&P, oro... un poco de todo... pero ya te digo, por ahora, el aprender me cuesta dinero... :o

Saludos, a ver que tal sale hoy, por ahora sigo corto en el Stokk...


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2009)

Buenos días.

Hoy hay que vigilar:

REPSOL
CRITERIA
IBERDROLA


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2009)

A los buenos dias!

Parece que la tendencia alcista se ha confirmado superando los máximos de estos días. Para hoy creo que nos pasaremos la mañana corrigiendo hasta el 2031, más o menos, para esta tarde volver a subir fuerte con objetivo 2077-2096 (sobre todo 2096). Esta bajada podría verse confirmada porque el Bund podría hacer una pausa en sus bajadas para corregir un poco al alza.

Al llegar al objetivo tendríamos un pequeño rebote hacia abajo.

El gap del S&P está por encima y el del Stoxx por abajo, creo que intentaremos cerrar primero el gap del Stoxx y luego por la tarde el del S&P.

No puedo dar más datos de S&P porque desde el cambio de horario no me sale bien el volumen de ningún futuro norteamericano, incluyendo materias primas, aunque más o menos lo voy siguiendo, espero que cuando nos equiparemos en horario me vuelva a funcionar todo normalmente.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Mar 2009)

*Popular: TT International comuinica a a la CNMV posiciones cortas de 3.042.843 acciones o el 0,25% del capital.

Merril baja a Repsol de neutral a infraponderar.*

Saludos...

PD: Me saltó el stop del corto en el Stokk en 2051,5...


----------



## Hagen (18 Mar 2009)

Esta esto muy paradito.

OHL ha pagado una subida en preapertura y luego otra vez para abajo.


----------



## chameleon (18 Mar 2009)

vendidas ing, 3,40 -> 3,61 

chuletón


----------



## crack (18 Mar 2009)

Cortos abiertos en IBEX a 7800...

Joder, me he ido unos minutos y ha llegado a bajar a 7745... MIERDA!!


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2009)

Esta mañana he comprado criteria a 2,15€ y las he soltado a 2,19€

Me quedan algunas OHL por vender, que complicado es soltarlas... poca liquidez.


----------



## chameleon (18 Mar 2009)

eso es lo peor, cuando tienes que vender a trozos y a distintos precios


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2009)

Por lo menos no hay ventas de cortos...


----------



## crack (18 Mar 2009)

crack dijo:


> Cortos abiertos en IBEX a 7800...
> 
> Joder, me he ido unos minutos y ha llegado a bajar a 7745... MIERDA!!



Cerrados a 7745


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Mar 2009)

Abro cortos en BBVA a 5.99 
Abro cortos en Inditex a 27.15


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Mar 2009)

Creo que no pasaremos del 7800 y si se sube subiremos poco mas,empiezo a acumular cortos en toda la cumbre de precios para tener una excelente posicion en las bajadas al guano.

Creo que bajaremos fuerte antes del Lunes y sera cuando menos lo esperemos,la subida fue cuando la moral estaba por los suelos y nadie compraba por que sabia que bajaria mas,ahora es al contrario,todos piensan en las subidas y nadie en las bajadas,pues ahi es cuando nos volveremos al guano y sin aviso previo.


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2009)

Menos mal que han salido a 6,70€ ahora tocará subir.


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Creo que bajaremos fuerte antes del Lunes y sera cuando menos lo esperemos,la subida fue cuando la moral estaba por los suelos y nadie compraba por que sabia que bajaria mas,ahora es al contrario,todos piensan en las subidas y nadie en las bajadas,pues ahi es cuando nos volveremos al guano y sin aviso previo.



Es dificil que bajemos mucho antes del lunes, tenemos tendencia alcista a corto (y además confirmada ayer), el viernes es vencimiento y, en el caso del ibex es a las 16:45, muy cerca del cierre. Tal vez ese sería el momento adecuado para ponerse cortos.


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2009)

Que poco vol negocia CRITERIA, hasta el momento unos 400.000 tit.

Hoy he hecho de mano fuerte, seguro! XD


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2009)

Por otra parte ya tenemos mínimo del día en el Stoxx en 2031, el gap está en 2010 pero hoy no creo que lleguemos a cerrarlo, creo que ahora sería el momento de ponerse largos.

Mucho cuidado si se va por debajo.


----------



## chameleon (18 Mar 2009)

DP, ¿alguna vez te has apalancado con esos 700.000 eur que te da el broker?


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2009)

No... ahora tengo un limite de 1,5M de EUR

Valores y Fondos
Periodo	Importe disponible(*)	Límite asignado	Dispuesto




Semanal del 16/03/2009 al 22/03/2009	670.442,14	1.000.000,00	329.557,86

Mensual del 01/03/2009 al 31/03/2009	831.210,96	1.500.000,00	668.789,04



*TENGO UN BUEN COLCHON CON LOS LIMITES...*


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2009)

OHL al hoyo ... de nuevo.


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2009)

Largo en 2033, stop superceñido del stoxx.

Ha saltado enseguida


----------



## festivaldelhumor (18 Mar 2009)

buenos dias...hoy no puedo estar muy encima ...tengo que currar durante todo el dia
he abierto un mini(hoy no me fio mucho) largo a 7730 con Stop en 7690


ayer noche estuve hasta las 1000 leyendo *sistemas de especulacion en bolsa* de jose luis cava,tengo que reeleermelo por que hay varios puntos que no me han quedado claros pero lo veo bastante ameno y sencillo para novatos como yo....ademas esta en la mula

saludos


----------



## Hagen (18 Mar 2009)

Yo me pondría pero no me gusta la bajada tan controlada que esta teniendo, ademas los que nos impulsan son los americanos.

Así que de momento a esperar más abajo.

No me estrañaria cerrar el GAP del Stoxx 2013 durante la mañana.

Recordar que hasta que no cerramos ayer los europeos no subio el SP con fuerza.


----------



## chameleon (18 Mar 2009)

yo creo que no es momento de abrir posiciones. nos vamos a quedar donde estamos hasta que abran los americanos
y dado el super rebote de ayer supongo que abrirán a la baja


----------



## wsleone (18 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> buenos dias...hoy no puedo estar muy encima ...tengo que currar durante todo el dia
> he abierto un mini(hoy no me fio mucho) largo a 7730 con Stop en 7690
> 
> 
> ...




gracias, bajando


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Yo me pondría pero no me gusta la bajada tan controlada que esta teniendo, ademas los que nos impulsan son los americanos.
> 
> Así que de momento a esperar más abajo.
> 
> ...



Pues no llegamos a pasar con claridad el soporte del 2031 por abajo más los 5 puntos que le doy de zona de influencia. Creo que volveré a ponerme largo dentro de un rato en 2037, si llega, pero con stop a una distancia normal-prudencial.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (18 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Yo me pondría pero no me gusta la bajada tan controlada que esta teniendo, ademas los que nos impulsan son los americanos.
> 
> Así que de momento a esperar más abajo.
> 
> ...



hombre,yo tambien me esperaria por lo menos hasta las 12.30 o asi pero es que hoy no puedo estar delante de la pantalla...de todos modos bajare el STOP para que no me echen a la primera de cambio


----------



## Hagen (18 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no llegamos a pasar con claridad el soporte del 2031 por abajo más los 5 puntos que le doy de zona de influencia. Creo que volveré a ponerme largo dentro de un rato en 2037, si llega, pero con stop a una distancia normal-prudencial.



el futuro del stoxx ha llegado a 2024


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> el futuro del stoxx ha llegado a 2024



Si pero no ha durado nada de tiempo en esos niveles, eso significa que no ha pasado el soporte más zona de influencia con claridad.


----------



## wsleone (18 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es dificil que bajemos mucho antes del lunes, tenemos tendencia alcista a corto (y además confirmada ayer), el viernes es vencimiento y, en el caso del ibex es a las 16:45, muy cerca del cierre. Tal vez ese sería el momento adecuado para ponerse cortos.




Ultimamente estás acertando con bastante exactitud :


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Ultimamente estás acertando con bastante exactitud :



Me hace mucha gracia cuando me dicen que acierto (o no) algo que aun no ha ocurrido.


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (18 Mar 2009)

18/03/2009 - 08:44 
IBM, en conversaciones para comprar Sun Microsystems

puede hacerme alguien el favor de por curiosidad mirar en su visual chart a cuanto están en subasta (ticker JAVA en NASDAQ)? por curiosidad (no voy a comprar vamos) que me mola esta empresa aunque esté en la puta ruina 
(o eso creu) xDD


----------



## wsleone (18 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me hace mucha gracia cuando me dicen que acierto (o no) algo que aun no ha ocurrido.




Suelo seguir tus comentarios (y los de los ilustres compañeros del día a día) y de una semana para aquí lo estás clavando


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2009)

*Regulador británico desvela plan destinado a reformar sistema financiero*

El regulador de la City, centro financiero londinense, divulga hoy unas propuestas para llevar a cabo una profunda reforma de la regulación del sistema financiero británico, a fin de evitar otra crisis económica como la actual. El presidente de la Autoridad de Servicios Financieros (FSA, siglas en inglés), Lord Turner, dará a conocer su plan en áreas como las primas de los banqueros, medidas contra los hedge-funds (fondos de alto riesgo) y las operaciones de riesgo de los bancos.


----------



## wsleone (18 Mar 2009)

festival, he echado un vistazo al libro por encima y parece muy interesante y de gran ayuda. Lo llevaré al de las fotocopias que lo imprima y encuaderne


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2009)

Pues al final no hemos tenido la señal de largos que me esperaba por una parte y que no me esperaba por otra.

La esperaba ahora porque habíamos llegado al objetivo de caida y no pensaba que nos íbamos pasar tanto rato en un lateral de apenas 10 puntos, aunque sigo esperando la señal pero no creo que llegue antes de que abran los gringos.

Por otra parte no me la esperaba porque esta mañana tocaba saborear el guano y la mañana aun no ha pasado, los leoncios siempre encuentran un punto intermedio a todos los planes que nos hacemos las gacelillas.

Si perdemos del todo el soporte donde estamos podríamos irnos al 2015 como mucho que es ahora la base del canal alcista, pero si seguimos en lateral ese nivel quedará algo más arriba. Si hicieran eso sería el engaño perfecto para las gacelas, igual que lo hicieron ayer. De todas formas sigo pensando que no perderemos este soporte donde estamos ahora es demasiado importante.


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2009)

*Repsol se suma a Telefónica y planea colocar 1.000 millones en bonos
REPSOL YPF*

La petrolera ha abierto los libros de órdenes (donde se reciben las peticiones de compra de los inversores) esta mañana para colocar 1.000 millones de euros en bonos a cinco años, un día después de que Telefónica emitiera deuda por la misma cuantía.


----------



## chameleon (18 Mar 2009)

ojo, que ya lo sospechabas ayer...


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Mar 2009)

jeje:


IBEX-35 VA CAMINO DE ENCADENAR 7 DÍAS DE SUBIDAS POR PRIMERA VEZ DESDE 2005
El selectivo Ibex-35 va hoy camino de encadenar siete días consecutivos de subidas, algo que no pasaba desde septiembre de 2005, gracias, según los expertos, al sector financiero y a "cierto optimismo generalizado" derivado de unos datos macroeconómicos mundiales un poco menos negativos.


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> jeje:
> 
> 
> IBEX-35 VA CAMINO DE ENCADENAR 7 DÍAS DE SUBIDAS POR PRIMERA VEZ DESDE 2005
> El selectivo Ibex-35 va hoy camino de encadenar siete días consecutivos de subidas, algo que no pasaba desde septiembre de 2005, gracias, según los expertos, al sector financiero y a "cierto optimismo generalizado" derivado de unos datos macroeconómicos mundiales un poco menos negativos.



Entonces la regla esa de los 7 días también sirve para las subidas?

Con la de ayer llevamos 6 días de subida en el Stoxx y S&P.


----------



## crack (18 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Entonces la regla esa de los 7 días también sirve para las subidas?
> 
> Con la de ayer llevamos 6 días de subida en el Stoxx y S&P.



Qué fácil es invertir en bolsa... y aún habrá quien pierda dinero...


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2009)

Al menos se cumple con el BBVA....


----------



## Condor (18 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues al final no hemos tenido la señal de largos que me esperaba por una parte y que no me esperaba por otra.



Así es imposible fallar


----------



## chameleon (18 Mar 2009)

hoy es un buen día para entrar largo (cuando estemos rojos rojos)
en banquitos

orden de compra ING 3,5


----------



## Hagen (18 Mar 2009)

quien es el valiente que abre unos largos???


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Mar 2009)

crack dijo:


> Qué fácil es invertir en bolsa... y aún habrá quien pierda dinero...



Ya ves,aqui todos millonarios,solo se gana nunca se pierde


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Mar 2009)

Cierro cortos en bbva a 5,89 10 centimillos ganados


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2009)

SAN tiene una fuerte resistencia en los 5,25€.


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Así es imposible fallar



Lo he dicho después de que haya pasado y he razonado el porqué.

A mi me gustaría que me razonaras el porque no bajamos si llevas mucho tiempo diciendo que es inevitable.

Creo que lo que no hay que hacer nunca en bolsa es mantener ideas fijas., hoy rebotamos y mañana (quiero decir dentro de un tiempo) seguiremos cayendo, pero mantener una mentalidad anclada siempre es un error en la bolsa.

Hay que estar dispuesto a que la bolsa tome cualquier dirección en cualquier momento y aceptarlo, siempre según los gráficos no haciendo caso a lo que digan los analistas.


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2009)

Entro largo en 2019 del Stoxx.


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2009)

Cuando las propias agencias de SAN, venden....


----------



## Bayne (18 Mar 2009)

Poco a poco empieza a enseñar el guano la patita, ¿no?


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2009)

*Solaria: Estimaciones de precio de polisilicio*

MADRID, 18 MAR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- En su conferencia de resultados del cuarto trimestre, la compañía Canadian Solar, un productor integrado verticalmente de células y módulos fotovoltaicos, hizo una serie de comentarios sobre las principales tendencias de la industria en 2009 que recogen hoy los expertos de Ahorro Corporación:

· Esperan una caída adicional de un -36% en precios de polisilico, de los 110USD/kg a 70USD/kg.

· Esta fuerte caída en precios podría amenazar la viabilidad de las otras dos tecnologías competitivas: la membrana fina ("thin film") y la UMG (upgraded metallurgical grade), este último una versión más barata que el polisilicio tradicional.

· La compañía ha cancelado nuevas expansiones de su capacidad de producción.

Por último, y a pesar de que los ingresos de 2008 fueron muy superiores a 2007 (+134%, hasta 303 millones de dólares), en el último trimestre Canadian Solar sufrió un fuerte ajuste de la demanda: en 4T los ingresos fueron de 73 millones de dólares, comparados con los 252 millones en 3T.

Los expertos de Ahorro Corporacion comentan que esperan un fuerte ajuste de precios de polisilicio, que si bien prevén que dé un cierto respiro a los margenes de Solaria, no solucionará los problemas de fondo: un sobrecapacidad global debido al colapso de la demanda< (principalmente por la desaparición del mercado español) y unos inventarios con producto comprado a precios récord (Canadian Solar tuvo que provisionar 23 millones de dólarese por depreciación de existencias).

A las 13:15 horas Solaria sube 2,74% (1,50 euros).


----------



## chameleon (18 Mar 2009)

rep está estancada en 12,40
SAN no puede perder los 5,15 o se iría directamente a 4,90 (edit: 4,95 ) , creo que eso es lo que va a hacer

hoy acabamos rojos seguro, pero el rebote no se acaba hasta el viernes


----------



## Hagen (18 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Entro largo en 2019 del Stoxx.



en 2013 me pongo de largo


----------



## furia angelical (18 Mar 2009)

Reacción del €/$


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2009)

Hoy he visto un pajarito y me ha piado que OHL va a tener un buen descenso a los infiernos... mucho cuidado si hay alguien que las lleve!


----------



## Condor (18 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo he dicho después de que haya pasado y he razonado el porqué.
> 
> A mi me gustaría que me razonaras el porque no bajamos si llevas mucho tiempo diciendo que es inevitable.
> 
> ...



Que no bajamos dice; si hace nada y menos estábamos en 8000 largos y se le dió durísimo al IBEX hasta los 6800, que ahora estén en 7600 o así es subir? si estamos en el inframundo. 

Con todo lo que se ha dicho para animar la fiesta y con una semanita de subidas es que han recuperado la cota decente? de 7600

En lo que pueda te lo analizo con gráficos Buana


Edito: Y ya les comenté que no cayeran en la trampa del dólar, al menos hasta que no se encienda la máquina de imprimir billetes con la misma alegría en este lado del charco.

Reedito: uy, en rojo. Será que las noticias de los chinos y del dólar ayudan a tirar para abajo el tema? ahí tienen la quiebra anunciada para esta semana: adiós dólar.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Mar 2009)

¿Bolsas y dólar bajando a la vez?


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2009)

Es por el dato del IPC USA.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (18 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy he visto un pajarito y me ha piado que OHL va a tener un buen descenso a los infiernos... mucho cuidado si hay alguien que las lleve!



¡No jodas!


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2009)

No pretendo alarmar a nadie.... tendrías que haber vendido en la mañana... a no ser que vayas para largo... y no te guste recomprar más abajo.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (18 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No pretendo alarmar a nadie.... tendrías que haber vendido en la mañana... a no ser que vayas para largo... y no te guste recomprar más abajo.



Es lo que hice ayer, recompré a 6,60... vendo entre 6,20 y 6,40, si sigue plano me las quedo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Mar 2009)

Buenas tardes a tod@s... 

Lástima que me saltara el stop del Stokk esta mañana (por tocarlo, no se que regla de las que puso ayer Mulder es, pero seguro que está... ), porque el movimiento lo veía claro... en fin, otra vez será...

Ahora he abierto largos en 2019,5... a ver que tal... 

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Es por el dato del IPC USA.



Pero si ha sido cojonudo, se aleja la deflación, bueno para las bolsas y bueno para el dólar, si no hay deflación es más fácil que se recupere la actividad económica, que suban las bolsas y que suban los t/interés.


----------



## Hagen (18 Mar 2009)

largo en el stoxx 2005


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2009)

Pues a mi ya me tiraron del mercado. Seguiré intentándolo pero esta semana por mucho que acierte a la hora de la verdad no lo hago.


----------



## Carolus Rex (18 Mar 2009)

¿A que hora sale "la mano..."?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Mar 2009)

Sigo con el largo en el Stokk... como dice Mulder, estan extremando el dolor... 

Saludos...


----------



## Condor (18 Mar 2009)

Muhahahaha, muhahahahahah. ROJO 

Es que no puedo salir en el foro que viene con fuerza el rojo!


----------



## Hagen (18 Mar 2009)

creo que uno de los fallos que tenemos es que deberíamos entrar siempre con la tendencia y no pararnos en un valor y que el mercado nos atraviese.


----------



## chameleon (18 Mar 2009)

dentro de ing a 3,50
joer, puse la orden hace 4 horas xD


----------



## Carolus Rex (18 Mar 2009)

Bolsas p´abajo
Oro p´abajo
Petroleo p´abajo

Euro subiendo.....???

Me lo expliquen..... :


----------



## Hagen (18 Mar 2009)

a la fuera, saltado el stop


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> creo que uno de los fallos que tenemos es que deberíamos entrar siempre con la tendencia y no pararnos en un valor y que el mercado nos atraviese.



Cierto, jugamos demasiado a ponernos a la contra cuando la tendencia alcanza ciertos puntos y eso es siempre malo. Hay que jugar a favor, aunque yo lo que intento hacer es jugar a favor de la tendencia mayor cuando creo que la menor (a la contra) se ha agotado. Pero habría que entrar cuando vayan parejas.

De todas formas entrar a favor de la tendencia tampoco asegura ganancias siempre, sobre todo en esos momentos en los que el volumen sube fuerte.


En fin, que es complicado, aunque creo que no imposible.


----------



## chollero (18 Mar 2009)

yo me pondria corto en bancos ya mismo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Mar 2009)

chollero dijo:


> yo me pondria corto en bancos ya mismo



Por qué no te pones...? :


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2009)

Es curioso como el bund se ha girado al alza justo a las 14:00 de hoy.

Una tendencia empieza cuando se avanzan una serie de puntos en menos tiempo que esos mismos puntos en la tendencia anterior. Es eso lo que hay que buscar, en velas ya cerradas y cuanta mayor escala mejor.


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2009)

Con OHL he recuperado las minusvalías anteriores, no pienso entrar de nuevo en este valor.

Ahí está criteria aguantando como un campeón, esta mañana compré impulsivamente a 2,15€ ayer cancelé una orden a 2,12€ pero tras analizarla por la noche... tenía plena confianza en ella.

Las vendí a 2,19€ ... ha llegado a 2,22€ en intradia... pero en esta cot, pierdes 1centimo siempre al vender.


----------



## chollero (18 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por qué no te pones...? :



no tengo dinero para invertir en bolsa, lo tengo invertido en latas de atun en aceite vegetal


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Mar 2009)

*De Cárpatos...*

_Lo más importante que podemos destacar de lo que se comenta en el mundillo y boletines más importantes es que las intenciones de los hedge que son activos en el corto plazo del S&P 500 son las de buscar puntos de compra. No parece que den aún el rebote por terminado.

Se considera como soporte clave la zona de 740-750. Parece que ahí hay dinero preparado, si bien con stop ceñido, ya que perder la zona de 740 podría provocar otra bajada rápida. No obstante es importante destacar que no se oyen muchos comentarios de abrirse cortos si no es contra resistencias.

Les recuerdo que ayer les hablaba de la importancia de la resistencia 775. Se falló al final justo ahí.

Pasar esa resistencia haría , según se comenta en los boletines especializados, comprar a muchos para soltar en el entorno de 800.

En 800 parece casi imposible pasar sin un buen papelón inicial.

Cada vez hay más gente, aunque aún no son mayoría que apuestan a que el rebote podría llegar a la zona de 830.

Respecto al vencimiento, muchísimos comentarios de que va a haber guerra entre mañana y pasado, pero no consigo ver con claridad hacía donde parecen apuntar los tiros. Ahora mismo diría que se apuesta más bien hacia arriba aunque no por mayoría abrumadora.

Otra noticia que se comenta mucho en el mundillo, es la de que el 15 % de los hedge cerraron en 2008. En total cerraron 1.471 en el año, con alrededor de 775 liquidados en el último trimestre.

Todo ello según datos de Hedge Fund Research.

A destacar el dato de que solo tres primer brokers controlan el 62% de la industria, eso no es nada bueno._

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Mar 2009)

chollero dijo:


> no tengo dinero para invertir en bolsa, lo tengo invertido en latas de atun en aceite vegetal



Si te gusta el atun, no hay mejor inversión...


----------



## Hagen (18 Mar 2009)

abietos largos 2010


----------



## Alexandros (18 Mar 2009)

¿Estáis viendo el petardazo de citi?


3.25
+0.74 (29.48%)


----------



## chameleon (18 Mar 2009)

banquitos arriba!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Mar 2009)

Menos mal que por una vez acierto,me puse a tope de cortos esta mañana y los estoy cerrando ahora,intentare cerrarlos todos hoy.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Mar 2009)

Batacazo del oro, cuidadito con los cortos... 

Saludos...

PD: Como recupere los 890, hará un pull-back de libro a un HCH enorme, objetivo 785$!!!!


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Menos mal que por una vez acierto,me puse a tope de cortos esta mañana y los estoy cerrando ahora,intentare cerrarlos todos hoy.



He de reconocer que has sido el único que ha acertado hoy, con un par


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (18 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Batacazo del oro, cuidadito con los cortos...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Como recupere los 890, hará un pull-back de libro a un HCH enorme, objetivo 785$!!!!



¿Explicate en cristiano?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Mar 2009)

memento_ser dijo:


> ¿Explicate en cristiano?



Cristiano...? :

El oro ha caido en un dia más de 30$, ha hecho una figura que se llama HCH de más de 2 meses de duración, si el oro no supera los 891-892$, tiene como objetivo irse a los 785$, ése sería el rebote soñado de la bolsa, por eso digo, que cuidado con estar corto...

Saludos...

PD: Ahora mismo 889$, qué nervios!!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Mar 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> ¿Estáis viendo el petardazo de citi?
> 
> 
> 3.25
> +0.74 (29.48%)



A mi se me salta una lagrimilla cada vez que recuerdo cuando estaba a 1$ y despues de mucho pensarlo no tuve las pelotas necesarias :


----------



## Bayne (18 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A mi se me salta una lagrimilla cada vez que recuerdo cuando estaba a 1$ y despues de mucho pensarlo no tuve las pelotas necesarias :



Pues compre AIG a 1.5 allá por enero, como siga así recupero, quíén lo diría :


----------



## Alexandros (18 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A mi se me salta una lagrimilla cada vez que recuerdo cuando estaba a 1$ y despues de mucho pensarlo no tuve las pelotas necesarias :





Yo tengo unas pocas a 1.71, pero hoy las suelto. Despues de que hable el judio que vuelen. Ya vale de rally, tanta subida seguida da mal rollo. Parece que este valor se comio la semana pasada una bolsa de anfetas y lleva bailando bacalao más de siete días seguidos. El bajón será terrible.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Mar 2009)

Hace un ratillo he pillados santanderes a 5,05...no es el pelotazo soñado del citi pero tampoco esta mal


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Sigo con el largo en el Stokk... como dice Mulder, estan extremando el dolor...
> 
> Saludos...



Al final lo he vendido, fuera sustos....  he ganado 2 puntos... :o se ha estrellado contra la media200 en 5'...

Por cierto pull-back total en el oro en 892$ y para abajo...


----------



## Misterio (18 Mar 2009)

Bueno el S&P pegándose con el 778, si va para arriba creo que ya hasta 800 como dice Cárpatos será difícil que pare.

Por lo demás da la sensación de que todo el dinero fuerte se mueve a la vez, el oro y el crudo se la pegan hoy, parece que lo están metiendo a la bolsa, por cierto el dólar ya anda por el 1.31 ojo al detalle


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Mar 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Bueno el S&P pegándose con el 778, si va para arriba creo que ya hasta 800 como dice Cárpatos será difícil que pare.
> 
> Por lo demás da la sensación de que todo el dinero fuerte se mueve a la vez, el oro y el crudo se la pegan hoy, parece que lo están metiendo a la bolsa, por cierto el dólar ya anda por el 1.31 ojo al detalle



Hasta ahora la lógica de que subiera la bolsa cuando bajaba el dólar se explicaba porque la bajada del dólar animaba la economía americana y alejaba la deflación.

Ahora que parece que se aleja la deflación y salen cifras tímidamente positivas, lo lógico sería que subiera el dólar y las bolsas también.

Pero cualquiera sabe.


----------



## Kujire (18 Mar 2009)

*Breaking News ... AIG*

Buenas a tod@s!

En la comisión de servicios financieros en el senado, están con la barbacoa lista para poner al CEO de AIG (Eddy Lilly) al Grill, por la doble cara, bien crunchi como me gusta. (no soy muy carnívora vamos, pero me gusta bien hecha) El tema es de los bonuses, aburrido como el sólo. Tanto problema por 100M$...

Bueno, preparar largos o cortos, como gustéis, pero dentro de 1 hora la fiesta comienza. Habéis oído que Obama ha ratificado en su puesto a Tim? se ha pedido su dimisión.....Me voy a comer


----------



## chameleon (18 Mar 2009)

la bolsa vahparriba
¿quien se atreve a quedarse largo este fin de semana?


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2009)

Quien sabe, lo mismo los americanos terminan en verde...

Kujire... algunas recomendaciones para intradiar hoy en USA... tenemos el EUR so strong!

Let me know... XD


----------



## Kujire (18 Mar 2009)

jijiji si me entero de algo ... te lo cuento. Hoy todo el mundo está en Sun y en Citi


----------



## Misterio (18 Mar 2009)

Joooooooooder subidón.


----------



## Kujire (18 Mar 2009)

Que sale el trennnnn!!

No digáis que no os avisé


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2009)

Gracias... vaya subida de segundos en el SP... +1,30%


----------



## Misterio (18 Mar 2009)

FED	[Imprimir]	



Va a comprar hasta 300.000 millones de deuda a largo en los próximos 6 meses, muy bueno para el mercado


FED	[Imprimir]	



va a comprar otros 750.,000 millones de deuda de agencias





Sino lo leo no lo creo.


----------



## Tyrelfus (18 Mar 2009)

Y esta subida por qué es??


----------



## Misterio (18 Mar 2009)

El Dólar a 1.33 jur jur jur


----------



## chameleon (18 Mar 2009)

tremendo :


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Mar 2009)

Ahora sí vuelven las cosas a su ser, dólar en dirección contraria a las bolsas.

Durante todo el día se había perdido esa correlación, ¿señal de que manipulaban para marear la perdiz?

Futuros del Ibex en 7800, a ver si no volvemos a ver los 7700 que ya les tengo manía.


----------



## chameleon (18 Mar 2009)

el dow ha pasado los 7500 y sigue parriba :


----------



## furia angelical (18 Mar 2009)

Vamos que nos vamos...


----------



## Misterio (18 Mar 2009)

Jo y yo largo en el SAN, a lo mejor le saco un 5%


----------



## chameleon (18 Mar 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Jo y yo largo en el SAN, a lo mejor le saco un 5%



felicidades
yo largo en ING 
a ver si nos sacamos unas perrillas jeje


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2009)

Mi enhorabuena por esos largos.... mañana min un gap de +2,00% en apertura.


----------



## Misterio (18 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> felicidades
> yo largo en ING
> a ver si nos sacamos unas perrillas jeje



Idem 

Véis si esto va para largo?, na creo que cogeré las ganancias y si luego sigue subiendo que sea sin mi que no estoy acostumbrado a estas movidas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Mar 2009)

Abro cortos contra Stokk en 2062,5...

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (18 Mar 2009)

yo mantendré dependiendo de los futuros, a ver que se plantea mañana
pero cierro seguro el viernes antes del medio día


----------



## Misterio (18 Mar 2009)

El oro a 940 pffffffff, el dólar 1.3480 vaya día....


----------



## Nico (18 Mar 2009)

El salto del oro, dow y SP todo junto y en escalera vertical (junto a la baja del dólar contra el euro) son señales de que "algo" gordo hay en el aire... que no lo sepamos aún es otra cosa.

Estos cambios masivos y, en cierto modo contradictorios no son "gratis".


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Mar 2009)

Nico dijo:


> El salto del oro, dow y SP todo junto y en escalera vertical (junto a la baja del dólar contra el euro) son señales de que "algo" gordo hay en el aire... que no lo sepamos aún es otra cosa.
> 
> Estos cambios masivos y, en cierto modo contradictorios no son "gratis".



Te parece poca razón ésta...? :

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/104804-la-fed-compra-deuda.html

Saludos...


----------



## Misterio (18 Mar 2009)

Jajaj hemos cantado victoria demasiado pronto, el S&P bajando a toda velocidad.


----------



## Nico (18 Mar 2009)

Sorry, tienes razón... yo estaba siguiendo el tema del "mark to market" y terminaron saliendo con la compra de bonos. A los fines prácticos eso explica todos los movimientos:

a) La emisión DEBILITA el dólar (sube oro y sube euro)

b) La emisión FORTALECE la bolsa (suben indices)

Todo está explicado allí pero yo estaba mirando para otro lado !


----------



## Tyrelfus (18 Mar 2009)

Jajajaja pero que es lo que pasa hoy por dios!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Abro cortos contra Stokk en 2062,5...
> 
> Saludos...



Cerrados a 2042,5...


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Mar 2009)

breaking:

AIG's Liddy Faces Grilling on Capitol Hill as Fed Injects $1 Trillion to Aid Battered Economy- AP

"we've heard the American people loudly and clearly" in their rage over executive bonuses and appealed to employees to voluntarily return at least half of the money. Meanwhile, the Federal Reserve announced that it will start buying long-term government bonds, its latest step to try to lift the country out of recession. The Fed said it will buy up to $300 billion in long-term Treasury securities over the next six months. The Fed also will buy an additional $750 worth of mortgage-backed securities and debt guaranteed by Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac in a move to help that market.... » read more


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2009)

En mi modesta opinión hay que llegar a 2096 para tener el primer rebote a la baja serio, pero como ultimamente los leoncios hacen lo que quieren y como les pasa por el hojaldre pues tenemos un mercado bastante peligroso para entrar aunque todo apunte a lo mismo.

Llevamos todo el día anunciando largos y al final hemos superado los máximos de estos días otra vez, mañana toca otra ración de lo mismo, no creo que lleguemos al 2096 de aquí al cierre a pesar de todo.


----------



## Stuyvesant (18 Mar 2009)

Financieramente hablando, una bicoca, la FED te compra deuda a espuertas... ¿Pero a quien coño se la van a colar? Esto es puro Bono Argentino, en el mercado real. La deuda que ha comprado la FED no la toca nadie en su sano juicio ni con un palo.... ¿Van a jugar a tu llevas la bola y pasársela a los siguientes en recibir ayudas? Ya veo a Menen de asesor fiscal en Washington.

Joder.

A corto plazo se alivia la tensión financiera, pero a medio, el dinero va salir del dólar a chorros. No tiene ningún sentido, si el Euro gana los mercados asiáticos, es previsible una subida del Euro, y su amiguito el Euribor, bien hasta ahí todo como estaba previsto por Trichet, liquidez amarilla, pero esa liquidez no viene a España. va a Alemania y Francia, e incluso países del este. Sea como sea, España con un 5% de interés y un paro de mas 5 millones es un roto tapado con un descosido en cuestión de meses.

Esto va ser una quiebra tras otra hasta que los bancos pierdan cualquier calificación. Están en las barricadas y contra las cuerdas. ¿Quién va tocar la campana? Todo lo que hay en los bancos españoles es mierda...


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> lo que estamos es en un momento critico pal "pavo"



ejem ejem.... minipunto, es de ayer a las 9 A.M. (Antes de Merendar)


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ejem ejem.... minipunto, es de ayer a las 9 A.M. (Antes de Merendar)



Si me traduces a un idioma comprensible lo que quisiste decir con la frase quoteada puede que hasta te conceda un gallifante y todo


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Mar 2009)

que ayer decia que en ese momento estaba "el pavo" el dollar a punto de algo....


y q el juanluis decia que iba a 1,15..... jeje


----------



## evidente (18 Mar 2009)

entre al san en 5.19 al medi día de hoy y en el citi a 3.12 al final de la tarde
citi, me voy a esperar ha mañana a media jornada para ver cómo evoluciona, wishfull thinking en 3,60. Pienso humildemente que podría llegar a superar los 4 USD.
san, me salgo el viernes antes del medio día (igual que chameleon) si es que mañana no ataca alguna diarrea, wishfull thinking en 6 o 6,20. Optimista? si soy culpable!


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> que ayer decia que en ese momento estaba "el pavo" el dollar a punto de algo....
> 
> y q el juanluis decia que iba a 1,15..... jeje



Ok, apúntese un gallifante en su cuenta


----------



## ronald29780 (18 Mar 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Financieramente hablando, una bicoca, la FED te compra deuda a espuertas... ¿Pero a quien coño se la van a colar? Esto es puro Bono Argentino, en el mercado real. La deuda que ha comprado la FED no la toca nadie en su sano juicio ni con un palo.... ¿Van a jugar a tu llevas la bola y pasársela a los siguientes en recibir ayudas? Ya veo a Menen de asesor fiscal en Washington.
> 
> Joder.
> 
> ...



Pos, así el Dow, en €, esta en rojo...:


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Mar 2009)

por cierto el oro hoy, sube 55 dolares desde minimos


cada vez tengo mas claro que lo han querido tirar a 890 para pillar cacho, lo mismo uqe las bolsas


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2009)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Pos, así el Dow, en €, esta en rojo...:



¿donde se pueden ver gráficos de los futuros norteamericanos en euros?


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Mar 2009)

al cambio

al cambio


----------



## luisfernando (18 Mar 2009)

dentro de poco viene la definitiva..jaja, el dolar va a colapsar totalmente, que hará Mister Obama??


----------



## Alexandros (18 Mar 2009)

Fuera de citis a 3.08 $


Si mañana hay rebote, afortunados los pacientes pero el tema del oro y la compra de bonos me ha acojonado.

Ya iremos de compras cuando bajemos a saludar a Satán.


P.D. Seguid acumulando alimentos, el latún es la moneda del futuro. Mucho cuidado.


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

Buenos días.

Aquí no hay festivo. :-(

NIKKEI *-0,33%*

RECOMENDACIONES para la jornada... DON PEPITO HF LTD:

*CRITERIA
BANCO POPULAR
TELEFONICA
ENDESA
MAPFRE*


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy si que es festivo donde vivo, pero yo sigo aquí al pie del cañón porque mis festivos son los días que gano 

Tenemos un riesgo bastante alto de acabar en rojo al final del día y hay un objetivo en 2096 en el Stoxx, por eso creo que hoy empezaremos subiendo al contrario de los demás días para luego irnos al guano esta tarde.

Ayer el S&P llegó al 800 y le dieron el papelón, hoy debería volver a intentarlo y una buena forma sería en su overnight. El Stoxx debería de estar comparativamente más arriba, alrededor del 2175 que es donde estaba cuando el S&P pasó el 800 la última vez, parece que la debilidad europea es más fuerte que la de los gringos.


----------



## Condor (19 Mar 2009)

Estas subidas que vienen serán absolutamente inflacionarias. Con las impresoras de billetes con la figurita de Benjamin a pleno rendimiento, y la expectativa de que en Europa se haga lo mismo, no se espera el hundimiento que debería tener sólo la moneda del imperio.

La debilidad de Europa es su dependencia de los EE.UU, como el resto del mundo; aunque hay que recriminarle a Europa su estupido seguidismo contando con tanta población, democracia, dinero y tecnología.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Mar 2009)

buenos dias sigo con mi mini largo abierto desde ayer 
muhahhaha
bernanke me salvo el culo
una pregunta¿el viernes al haber vencimiento ,el futuro se ejecutara ,verdad?


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

ENDESA ha comenzado muy bien...


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

Cuidado con TELEFONICA... los cortos están ahí...


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> una pregunta¿el viernes al haber vencimiento ,el futuro se ejecutara ,verdad?



Correcto, en cuanto llegue el vencimiento el broker te cerrará la posición esté donde esté sin ni siquiera pedírtelo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Mar 2009)

Buenos dias, abiertos largos en el Stokk 2031,5...

Salúdos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Mar 2009)

a ver si nos hacemos un 7800 hoy,que parece que nos cuesta


----------



## sopelmar (19 Mar 2009)

egunon , bonito dia para recuperar algunas plusvalias extraviadas , haber si podemos celebrar algo ademas de la primavera hoy tengo que soltar las iberdrolas ahora que hablan de ellas todos los dias


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

Con telefonica como lastre... lo tenemos complicado.... estamos a la espera de cualquier noticia para decidirnos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Mar 2009)

Datos importantes hoy USA:

* A las 13.30:
*-Peticiones de subsidio de paro semanales.
*Dato previo: 654.000. Previsión: 650.000.

* A las 15.00:
*-Indicadores adelantados de la Conference Board de febrero.
*Dato previo: +0,4%. Previsión: -0,6%.

* A las 15.00:
*Indicador de negocios de la FED de Filadelfia de marzo.
*Dato previo: -41,3. Previsión: -38.

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos dias, abiertos largos en el Stokk 2031,5...
> 
> Salúdos...



Vendido a 2049,5... 

Saludos...

PD: Donde está todo el mundo hoy...?


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Donde está todo el mundo hoy...?



Hoy es fiesta en muchas comunidades.

Por cierto, el bund acaba de cambiar su tendencia mayor de bajista a alcista, aunque faltaría una pequeña confirmación, pero está casi claro porque este cambio lo ha provocado Bernanke.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Mar 2009)

No hay fiesta que valga, la bolsa sigue... :

Abro cortos contra stokk 2045,5...

Saludos...

PD: Por cierto Mulder, en igmarkets.es, las comisiones son 2 puntos sobre stokk al abrir la posición, más el punto que compras más barato y el punto que vendes más caro. Son muchas...? Gracias adelantadas...


----------



## SNB4President (19 Mar 2009)

Por cierto, parece que alguien ayer tiró de la cadena del dólar...


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

Sigo con ENDESA, es una pena que no entrara en POPULAR.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No hay fiesta que valga, la bolsa sigue... :
> 
> Abro cortos contra stokk 2045,5...
> 
> ...



En Interdin una compraventa de un contrato del Stoxx (además es el verdadero futuro, no un CFD) es de 14 euros, 7 al abrir posición y 7 al cerrarla. Si en IG Markets la comisión son 2 puntos estás pagando 20 euros.

Así que en conclusión IG Markets es más caro, no mucho pero más caro.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En Interdin una compraventa de un contrato del Stoxx (además es el verdadero futuro, no un CFD) es de 14 euros, 7 al abrir posición y 7 al cerrarla. Si en IG Markets la comisión son 2 puntos estás pagando 20 euros.
> 
> Así que en conclusión IG Markets es más caro, no mucho pero más caro.



Gracias Mulder, por cierto, el precio de venta y de compra en interdin también se llevan 2 puntos...?

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (19 Mar 2009)

mierda, salí de marcha ayer y me he levantado ahora...

joder con ing 4,12 € Up 0,56 (+15,86%)

vendo o espero?


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gracias Mulder, por cierto, el precio de venta y de compra en interdin también se llevan 2 puntos...?
> 
> Saludos...



No, Interdin me parece más transparente en ese sentido, tu ganas o pierdes exactamente lo que has 'recorrido' y la comisión se aplica aparte.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> mierda, salí de marcha ayer y me he levantado ahora...
> 
> joder con ing 4,12 € Up 0,56 (+15,86%)
> 
> vendo o espero?



Yo creo que hasta el mediodía aun podemos ver algo de fiesta alcista, cuando abran los gringos ya no lo tengo tan claro.


----------



## ronald29780 (19 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que hasta el mediodía aun podemos ver algo de fiesta alcista, cuando abran los gringos ya no lo tengo tan claro.



:

Iba a abrir unos cortos, pero así no...


----------



## Riviera (19 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> mierda, salí de marcha ayer y me he levantado ahora...
> 
> joder con ing 4,12 € Up 0,56 (+15,86%)
> 
> vendo o espero?



Entre ayer a ultima hora,borrachera mediante,a 3,54 y hoy al llegar estaban 3,85.Asi que he pensado,desayuno buñuelos y las vendo,en definitiva a 3,99 que las he soltado.El espanto que me ha entrado al rato al verlas a 4,14 ha hecho que me siente mal el chocolate :

Hoy creo que han llegado a maximos.A ver si hay suerte y mañana a primera hora me permiten entrar.


----------



## Speculo (19 Mar 2009)

Jazztel está interesante ahí en 0.22 y muy tranquilito. Si los mantiene, se va a 0.24 y, de ahí, hasta el infinito y más allá.
Además está superando las resistencias con mucho volumen.


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

Mi enhorabuena... he salido de ENDESA a 15,50€ entrada a 15,13€ plusvalía realizada!

Yo soy partidario de vender cuando mi objetivo se cumple... Chame dependiendo de la inversión que hayas realizado, puede ser rentable vender.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2009)

ronald29780 dijo:


> :
> 
> Iba a abrir unos cortos, pero así no...



Si lo tienes claro, ánimo. Yo puedo equivocarme también y hoy el mercado está dando unos bandazos muy fuertes, no me gusta y si sigue así creo que hoy no entraré, veo cierta manipulación y muchos barridos en todas direcciones, no me gusta.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Mar 2009)

Buenas,

Aqui también es fiesta (P.Vasco), no se que hacer con mis acciones, si vender hoy asumiendo perdidas (las compré muy altas), y luego volver a comprar cuando estemos en el guano total... o si esperar, veo a Santander y Mapfre subiendo mucho y con decisión.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Mar 2009)

Como me toca las pelotas estar esperando pacientemente una caida y los jodios bancos a subir,subir,y volver a subir...como diria Luis Aragones.

Se que no es un comentario especialmente tecnico,pero tenia que decirlo 

Edito:quiero decir...espero una caida para entrar


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

Si a estas alturas no has vendido, es que tienes mucha resistencia y paciencia, ya veo que no eres partidaria de pulsar el botón VENDER.

Depende de la cuantía de lo invertido y los objetivos que tengas.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si a estas alturas no has vendido, es que tienes mucha resistencia y paciencia, ya veo que no eres partidaria de pulsar el botón VENDER.
> 
> Depende de la cuantía de lo invertido y los objetivos que tengas.



La cuantía es poca, y mis objetivos eran ganar un dinerillo extra, no hacerme rica de la noche a la mañana. Por eso no he vendido hasta ahora, porque es un dinero que no necesito y preferí aguantar, pero ahora, viendo que este rebote puede tocar a su fin... no sé, igual me planteo lo de pulsar el botón para tener liquidez cuando bajemos. Si es que bajamos, claro


----------



## chameleon (19 Mar 2009)

vendidas ing 3,50 - 4,09 :

¿creeis que mañana alcistas? 
me parece que al menos hasta las 16:00


----------



## ronald29780 (19 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si lo tienes claro, ánimo. Yo puedo equivocarme también y hoy el mercado está dando unos bandazos muy fuertes, no me gusta y si sigue así creo que hoy no entraré, veo cierta manipulación y muchos barridos en todas direcciones, no me gusta.





Era una broma.

Y

Creo que es un buen día para abrir cortos sobre TEF (que lo hice anteayer) y, más todavía sobre el SAN y BBVA.


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

Tienes que marcarte una estrategia, yo me pongo un precio objetivo en intradia y un minimo, a veces mantengo unos días.... pero en el momento que tengo la plusvalía diaria.... arriesgo lo justo.

Otra veces, como ayer... compre BBVA a 5,79€ y las solté al mismo precio... argghhh!!! tengo sentimiento bajista, el lado oscuro me ha llevado a su terreno.

Tengo que cambiar... XD


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> vendidas ing 3,50 - 4,09 :



enhorabuena!!!! hoy tambien puedes salir de marcha con las plusvalias


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

Chameleon... mis felicitaciones... piensa en la plusva realizada... antes de entrar no tenias NADA! XD


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tienes que marcarte una estrategia, yo me pongo un precio objetivo en intradia y un minimo, a veces mantengo unos días.... pero en el momento que tengo la plusvalía diaria.... arriesgo lo justo.
> 
> Otra veces, como ayer... compre BBVA a 5,79€ y las solté al mismo precio... argghhh!!! tengo sentimiento bajista, el lado oscuro me ha llevado a su terreno.
> 
> Tengo que cambiar... XD



A mi lo que me gustaría es coger una tendencia y estar varios días siguiéndola, acumlando más contratos a medida que se rompen resistencias y moviendo stops mientras la sigo.

Como por ejemplo la tendencia alcista de estas últimas semanas 

Es enormemente complicado de hacer pero poderse se puede.


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

Las subidas de las bolsas son artificiales, todo el mundo sabe que esto no ha cambiado en dos semanas.... pero de momento hay que aprovecharlo.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Las subidas de las bolsas son artificiales, todo el mundo sabe que esto no ha cambiado en dos semanas.... pero de momento hay que aprovecharlo.



Cuando digo subidas digo también bajadas, lo que me gustaría es aprovechar una tendencia fuerte, da igual la dirección, durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

Ya, pero la tendencia bajista la llevabamos desde mediados de febrero... en cambio la de ahora -alcista- desde el 10 marzo.


----------



## Riviera (19 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> vendidas ing 3,50 - 4,09 :
> 
> ¿creeis que mañana alcistas?
> me parece que al menos hasta las 16:00










Hamijo,tienes para unas cuantas docenas a precios bubujeados!

Feliz San Jose a todos!


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Las subidas de las bolsas son artificiales, todo el mundo sabe que esto no ha cambiado en dos semanas.... pero de momento hay que aprovecharlo.



Mierda!!!! y yo que creía que había acabado la crisis... 

Ahora en serio, ¿no será este el parón ante la segunda oleada de la crisis? Me imagino que ya habéis puesto el link, pero no me apetece leer 100 páginas para averiguarlo...

Morgan Stanley advierte de una segunda oleada de crisis por el 'bajón' empresarial - 1107007 - 18/03/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

Endesa me la ha jugado... por mantenerlas no las vendí a 15,80€ max de hoy... con la venta en 15,50€ me parece correcto para un intradia.

Hay muchas ventas en la cot.... quizás llegue de nuevo a 15,80€ por sobreventa, aunque tambien ha hecho un suelo en los 14,00€ ... lo mismo la vemos en + 17-18 € la semana prox.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya, pero la tendencia bajista la llevabamos desde mediados de febrero... en cambio la de ahora -alcista- desde el 10 marzo.



Seguir una tendencia durante mucho tiempo te quita bastante stress de encima, te permite analizar menos y concentrarte más en el valor donde estás metido, perfilar una estrategia a largo y ajustar la salida cuando veas que hay peligro.

Además te evita el overtrading que es muy mala práctica.


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

Si.... pero tengo pánico a una caída del -22,00% en nuestro IBEX, hace tiempo que no mantengo mas de unos días.

Intradiar es muy arriesgado.


----------



## chameleon (19 Mar 2009)

sabeis que se va a venir abajo, no le queda mucha cuerda
el lunes posiblemente van a abrir cortos a saco y vamos a visitar los cincomiles en abril

dp, para mi un 2% ó 3% es suficiente para darle al botón de vender, has hecho bien


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si.... pero tengo pánico a una caída del -22,00% en nuestro IBEX, hace tiempo que no mantengo mas de unos días.
> 
> Intradiar es muy arriesgado.



Bueno, pero para eso están los stops ¿no? aunque lo que le ha pasado estos días a Endesa no lo hubiera arreglado un stop


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

Los Stops son utiles ... cuando tienes + 10 valores en cartera y no tienes suficiente tiempo para mimarlos a todos.... además los stops generan +perdidas que beneficios... mucha volatilidad en el mercado, OHL es un ejemplo de barrida de stops, GAMESA.


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

Cada vez lo tengo más claro... los valores liquidos, son los que menos quebraderos de cabeza de dan.... cuando quieres salir al momento.

De ahí la constante negociación en el SAN , Iberdrola, BBVA


----------



## chameleon (19 Mar 2009)

el gráfico de rep es un poema
a este valor se lo van a cargar


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los Stops son utiles ... cuando tienes + 10 valores en cartera y no tienes suficiente tiempo para mimarlos a todos.... además los stops generan +perdidas que beneficios... mucha volatilidad en el mercado, OHL es un ejemplo de barrida de stops, GAMESA.



Lo que hay que hacer es poner los stops más lejos ¿arriesgas más? no, arriesgas menos que sin un stop, hay que fijarse en los retrocesos y fijar el punto de stop algo más lejos. Un stop no te evita poder salir del mercado cuando quieras antes de que salte.


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

REPSOL, no tiene nada que ver son lo que era... hace unas semanas había negociación + 8M al día... hoy no creo que lleguen a los 3M por sesión.

Ahora llevan 1,5M. negociados.


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

Los stops son para inversores a medio y largo plazo, en mi opinión.

Que haces si la cot baja un -12,00% unos segundos y te salta tu stop? 

Estos meses hemos visto en apertura:

GRIFOLS -10,00%

BANESTO -6,25%

Solo unos segundos, los suficientes para tumbar todos!


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

La subida EUROPEA de los bancos está llegando al IBEX.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los stops son para inversores a medio y largo plazo, en mi opinión.
> 
> Que haces si la cot baja un -12,00% unos segundos y te salta tu stop?
> 
> ...



Hazte estas preguntas:

¿estabas dentro cuando ocurrió eso? si no ¿que hubieras hecho de no tener un stop? ¿que ocurrió a continuación, siguió bajando, subió un poquito (con lo que te quedas igual) o recuperó del todo en unos pocos segs. también?

Que te pase eso no tiene que ver con los stops sino con la idiosincracia de un mercado volátil, da lo mismo que esté el stop puesto o no y tampoco importa el plazo en el que operes, te hubieran podido pillar de la misma forma.


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

Solo fueron unos segundos de caída... pero estoy de acuerdo con el uso de stops para largo plazo.


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Mar 2009)

Buenos días 
Quiero sangre
Sigo con un corto abierto esperando la próxima semana.

Tengo curiosidad por ver el dato del paro USA.Me da igual como lo tome el mercado.

Como la gente ha estado interpretando las malas noticias como buenas para mantener las subidas,da lo mismo.

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2009)

Vaya mierda de mercado tenemos hoy, subimos, bajamos hasta el mismo lugar otra vez, volvemos a subir un poco más, volvemos a bajar al mismo lugar. WAJ!

Que entre su abuela que yo me voy a mantener fuera hasta la semana que viene.

edito: realmente no es hoy, está siendo toda esta semana igual, aunque ahora en mayor medida.


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Mar 2009)

Por cierto el Fut SP500 cronoescalada del 787 al 792 en un plás.

Edito:

Ibex se puede ir a la zona 7830 en lo alto del canal


----------



## chameleon (19 Mar 2009)

no sé si se puede extrapolar, pero los bancos europeos están casi en el tope, ing choca con super resistencia en 4,20 y los gráficos de los otros son parecidos:

edit: ha llegado hoy a 4,14


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Mar 2009)

Claro que es extrapolable
Los bancos han sido los protas del tirón.


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

Ya están llegando los antitèrmicos al ibex para el calentòn.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No hay fiesta que valga, la bolsa sigue... :
> 
> Abro cortos contra stokk 2045,5...
> 
> ...



Saltó el stop en 2062...  Abro otra vez cortos en 2067,5... 

Saludos...

PD: Está a 5 puntos de tocar el canal por arriba, creo que ahí nos caemos...


----------



## sopelmar (19 Mar 2009)

jeje lo que son las cosas , estaba yo leyendo el foro y me e ido pasando al lado oscuro con lo que e bajado la orden de venta de mis iberdrolas y mira por donde se han puesto a subir como la espuma total que al cambiar los objetivos a ultima hora e vendido con perdidas , pensando en positivo ya no tengo que declararlo y ya me tomo fiesta por lo que queda de dia 

*pecata minuta *
resiste que esto va pa arriba , yo me voy a ver unos barcos que han llegado al museo maritimo de bilbao , la entrada es gratis HOY


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Mar 2009)

IBEX ya está en 7.800. Yujuuuuuuuuuuuuu.

Menudo festival alcista el de hoy. Cuando caigamos, el golpe será mas duro. Aunque yo cada vez veo menos claro lo de que vayamos a caer.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Mar 2009)

Joder con Mapfre, si no lo veo, no lo creo.


----------



## evidente (19 Mar 2009)

alguien puede ver c´mo anda el citi en el fuera de horas? se puede ver?


----------



## sopelmar (19 Mar 2009)

yo tampoco me creo lo de iberdrola me a dao mas capotazos desde febrero que era ya un cachondeo y ahora que estaba concentrao en la partida justo las vendo antes del subidon , suerte a todos los que esteis dentro hoy es un dia perfecto de plusvalias si no haceis tonterias como yo


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

Dentro de REPSOL a 12,48€


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Mar 2009)

Si antes hablo... nos caemos, no podemos con el 7.800


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

Chame... no te animas con REPSOL, tengo buenas expectativas para hoy.


----------



## evidente (19 Mar 2009)

hoy será día del citi, espero y confío, los datos macro aún siendo malos son mejores de lo esperado y esto más el ataque masivo de la fed de ayer son el red bull para hoy


----------



## chameleon (19 Mar 2009)

esq no quiero jorobar la racha
estamos muy cerca del tope, si lo pasamos habrá tiempo de meterse. puede haber una pequeña subidilla de hoy a mañana, pero creo que se acaba el rebote esta semana


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Mar 2009)

evidente dijo:


> hoy será día del citi, espero y confío, los datos macro aún siendo malos son mejores de lo esperado y esto más el ataque masivo de la fed de ayer son el red bull para hoy



Fíjate en el S&P, si pasa 804 ganas, si no pierdes...

Saludos...

PD: Ahora mismo 799,6
PD2: En el Stokk hemos tocado la directriz bajista, y para abajo...


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Mar 2009)

Igual se quedan laterales esperando a los USEROS.

Me voy pal curro.Echo de menos a Tonuel diciéndome que alucino canales.

Hasta mañana


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Fíjate en el S&P, si pasa 804 ganas, si no pierdes...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



Yo creo que aun llegaremos al 2096, seguramente el 2100. Es un nivel muy importante que hay que pasar, a partir de ahí guano seguro. Además Cárpatos dice que en el vencimiento de opciones a los leoncios les basta con el 2000, todo lo que sea por arriba de ese nivel es bueno, pero inesperado.

edito: ahora mismo tenemos máximos en 2080 ya queda poco.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> el gráfico de rep es un poema
> a este valor se lo van a cargar



Aquí pongo para los repsoleros un gráfico y unos cuantos datos. Por si no ha se ha difundido mucho el dato, pese a que los resultados de 2008 de Repsol sólo han sido ligeramente inferiores a los de 2007 el resultado del último trimestre ha sido negativo, (sí, Repsol ha perdido dinero en el cuarto trimestre de 2008).

Los ingresos han caído mucho (un 40%), tanto en upstream como en downstream.

En las cuentas presentadas se dice textualmente "El resultado de explotación recurrente del cuarto trimestre se ha visto afectado principalmente por el impacto contable del *efecto patrimonial negativo de 1.049 *M€ frente a los 66 M€ positivos del mismo período del pasado año."

No tengo ni idea de a qué se refiere con eso de "impacto patrimonial negativo" si alguien me lo puede aclarar se lo agradecería.

Lo que está claro es que el resultado de explotación derivado de las actividades de upstream ha pasado de 672M en el tercer trimestre de 2008 a 249 en el cuarto trimestre. Por lo que se refiere al downstream ha sido la debacle, de un resultado de explotación de 415M en el tercer trimestre de 2008 se ha pasado a unas pérdidas de 429M en el cuarto trimestre de 2008 (844M de diferencia 

La caída de los ingresos derivados del upstream es casi un 40%, más o menos lo mismo que en el caso del downstream, lo que no entiendo es por qué el beneficio de explotación derivado del upstream se reduce a la mitad mientras que el beneficio de explotación derivado del downstream sencillamente desaparece y se entran en pérdidas.

El EBTIDA derivado del upstream cae en 200M respecto al tercer trimestre pero el EBTIDA derivado del downstream pasa de 633M en el tercer trimestre a -383M en el cuarto, 1016M de diferencia : (más o menos los 1049M a los que se refiere al hablar de "impacto patrimonial negativo, puede que esté ahí incluido).

Repsol no proporciona la información necesaria para saber cómo se llega al EBTIDA a partir de la cifra de ingresos y cómo se llega al resultado de explotación a partir del EBTIDA, supongo que el "impacto patrimonial negativo" a que se refieren estará incluido ahí, o habrá alguna dotación por depreciación de existencias al haber bajado el precio del petróleo y sus derivados.

Supongo que esos efectos desaparecerán en el primer trimestre de 2009, ahora habrá que reducir inversiones y recortar gastos de personal y gastos generales para que las cifras remonten.

http://www.bolsamadrid.es/bmtextopdf/semestral/2008/ISE20081273516_1.PDF.pdf


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

Fuera de REPSOL a 12,59€ entrada a 12,48€


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Mar 2009)

803,8 en el S&P, hora de la verdad...

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (19 Mar 2009)

dp es un experto centimero
felicidades


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

Gracias... hoy llevo dos operaciones muy buenas.


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

Lo mejor es poner orden de venta con tu estimación, a veces, con el subidón te las quitan de las manos!

Si esperas a realizar todo el proceso, esos centimos y segundos son cruciales....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que aun llegaremos al 2096, seguramente el 2100. Es un nivel muy importante que hay que pasar, a partir de ahí guano seguro. Además Cárpatos dice que en el vencimiento de opciones a los leoncios les basta con el 2000, todo lo que sea por arriba de ese nivel es bueno, pero inesperado.
> 
> edito: ahora mismo tenemos máximos en 2080 ya queda poco.



Lo veo muy lógico, y acorde con el canal bajista, lo que también tengo claro, es que hoy hay guano del bueno... :

Saludos...

Pd: He abierto otro corto en 2082,5, con stops en los dos casos, por encima del 2100...


----------



## evidente (19 Mar 2009)

citi subiendo antes de la apertura un 14%...me estoy comiendo las uñas!!!!


----------



## evidente (19 Mar 2009)

citi.....+18%
me voy a pagar el alquiler...sisisisisi


----------



## evidente (19 Mar 2009)

citi....+22%
*feliz día del padre*
gracias san josé!!!


----------



## chameleon (19 Mar 2009)

¿que habrá pasado con falcone?


----------



## evidente (19 Mar 2009)

podrá llegar el citi a 4,1????


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo veo muy lógico, y acorde con el canal bajista, lo que también tengo claro, es que hoy hay guano del bueno... :
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Pd: He abierto otro corto en 2082,5, con stops en los dos casos, por encima del 2100...



Vendidos en 2052,5... 

Saludos...
*
El indicador de negocios de la FED de Filadelfia mejora de -41,3 a -35, cuando se esperaba -38.
El indicador de nuevos pedidos empeora de -30,3 a -40,7. Peor dato desde 1980.
El indicador de precios pagados empeora de -13,7 a -31,3.
El indicador de empleo empeora de -45,8 a -52. Este es el peor nivel desde 1968 en que se empezó a calcular.
El dato general es mejor de lo esperado, pero viendo las subpartidas no parece que haya nada que celebrar. Ligeramente malo para bolsas. Ligeramente bueno para bonos.*


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Mar 2009)

*de Cárpatos...*

Futuro del miniS&P

*En el vencimiento junio que es donde están ya todos los grandes operadores ha vuelto a aparecer otro papelón de órdago en cuanto ha tocado el nivel 800. Imprevisible lo que puede pasar en ese nivel podría durar semanas o pasarlo a la siguiente, desde luego hay que recordar que cuando actuaba como soporte duró en pie nada menos que desde noviembre a febrero. Paso al intento de ruptura número 8
*
Saludos...


----------



## Alexandros (19 Mar 2009)

evidente dijo:


> podrá llegar el citi a 4,1????



¿Has vendido ya? Mira como se está tambaleando.


----------



## Catacrack (19 Mar 2009)

*Aig*

En este foro estabamos algunos pillados con las acciones de AIG. Yo entre ellos compre una cantidad importante a 1.50 y en pocas semanas las tenia a menos de 0.40$ por accion.

Desde el Lunes la recuperacion ha sido abismal, quien compro a menos de 0,40 ha triunfado mas que la cocacola. Hoy abrio a mas de 1.90$ y estube tentando en vender con unos buenos beneficios aun jodiendome el cambio actual del dolar. Pero en pocos minutos se reajusto el precio y ahora esta oscilando por los 1.70$.

Que opinais de la aseguradora? Vender o esperar a que pase de los 2.00-3.00$ por accion ?


----------



## Alexandros (19 Mar 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> En este foro estabamos algunos pillados con las acciones de AIG. Yo entre ellos compre una cantidad importante a 1.50 y en pocas semanas las tenia a menos de 0.40$ por accion.
> 
> Desde el Lunes la recuperacion ha sido abismal, quien compro a menos de 0,40 ha triunfado mas que la cocacola. Hoy abrio a mas de 1.90$ y estube tentando en vender con unos buenos beneficios aun jodiendome el cambio actual del dolar. Pero en pocos minutos se reajusto el precio y ahora esta oscilando por los 1.70$.
> 
> Que opinais de la aseguradora? Vender o esperar a que pase de los 2.00-3.00$ por accion ?






Vende ya con beneficio en tu bolsillo y no te preocupes por lo que podrías haber ganado. Este rally sin bajadas es áltamente sospechoso y el día que se pongan a caer lo harán con fuerza.


Suerte y un saludo.


----------



## Bayne (19 Mar 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> En este foro estabamos algunos pillados con las acciones de AIG. Yo entre ellos compre una cantidad importante a 1.50 y en pocas semanas las tenia a menos de 0.40$ por accion.
> 
> Desde el Lunes la recuperacion ha sido abismal, quien compro a menos de 0,40 ha triunfado mas que la cocacola. Hoy abrio a mas de 1.90$ y estube tentando en vender con unos buenos beneficios aun jodiendome el cambio actual del dolar. Pero en pocos minutos se reajusto el precio y ahora esta oscilando por los 1.70$.
> 
> Que opinais de la aseguradora? Vender o esperar a que pase de los 2.00-3.00$ por accion ?



Yo soy uno de ellos, a 1.50, como es una cantidad insignificante las voy a dejar, tanto si quiebra como si vuelan...


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2009)

Sospecho que la última gran vela bajista ha sido el pistoletazo de salida de la tendencia bajista de la semana que viene. Lo huelo, ahora habrá un pequeño rebote, si la supera seguiremos alcistas un rato más.

Si no logra superarla todo el mundo a ponerse corto que viene guano del bueno.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Mar 2009)

Mañana...

A las 12h vencimiento del futuro del eurostoxx.
A las 13h vencimiento del futuro del Dax.
A las 14h30 vencimiento de los minis en EEUU
A las 16h vencimiento del futuro del CAC
A las 16h45 vencimiento del futuro del Ibex

PD: Coincido con tu análisis Mulder...


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Mar 2009)

Me estáis asustando, con tanto guano...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Mar 2009)

Además fíjate que ni en el Stokk ni en el S&P, se ha superado el mínimo de la subonda1, con lo que podemos dar por finiquitada la subonda4 y comenzar la quinta...

Saludos...

PD: La 5ª es la que nos llevará a ver guano en cantidades industriales... 
PD: Vuelvo a ponerme corto en el 2060,5, creo que éste lo aguantaré tiempo...


----------



## chameleon (19 Mar 2009)

os bancos europeos siguen subiendo...
de momento no han pasado resistencia, pero están muy muy cerca
si lo hacen habrá subida en vertical


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Mar 2009)

El Ibex tiene recorrido hasta 7981 para no solapar ondas...

Saludos...


----------



## Alexandros (19 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Además fíjate que ni en el Stokk ni en el S&P, se ha superado el mínimo de la subonda1, con lo que podemos dar por finiquitada la subonda4 y comenzar la quinta...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: La 5ª es la que nos llevará a ver guano en cantidades industriales...





Coincido plénamente con vuestra opinión, lo de estos días ha sido dinero facil.


Sin ir más lejos, he encontrado a unos avariciosos inversores en acción. Van todos de rojo, se sienten seguroooos, abanderan beneficios rápidos y la sargento Susana Criado de intereconomía marcha la primera, muy úfana y segura de si misma pensando que el rebote podría durar meses y que lo peor ya ha pasado.

¡Seguidme soldados, no dudéis, el rebote nos protege! ¡Ya veo la luz al final del tunel! ¿No la véis?


(Observese que cuando un inversor "muere" es rápidamente emplazado por otro incosciente)
...


R.I.P.
_
Epitafio
_

"Aquel rebote de marzo no fue la luz al final del túnel, sino los faros del tren que venía justo de frente"



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qfvCjLgbpy0&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qfvCjLgbpy0&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## Misterio (19 Mar 2009)

Bueno llego a tiempo de ver al dolar ya por 1.37 vaya carrerón que lleva..., entonces que pasamos o no pasamos los 800.


----------



## Alexandros (19 Mar 2009)

Por cierto, citi ya está en negativo cayendo un 6 por cierto.


----------



## chameleon (19 Mar 2009)

los bancos europeos se mantienen muy arriba
el oro subiendo
el euro subiendo

y USA... bajando...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Mar 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Por cierto, citi ya está en negativo cayendo un 6 por cierto.



Espero que_* evidente*_ vendiera, porque más veces no lo podíamos decir...

Saludos...

PD: Por cierto Alexandros, sabes algo de Pillao?


----------



## chameleon (19 Mar 2009)

aquí no hay nada que ver
se va a quedar así hasta mañana


----------



## Alexandros (19 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Espero que_* evidente*_ vendiera, porque más veces no lo podíamos decir...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Por cierto Alexandros, sabes algo de Pillao?






Por desgracia NO y es una auténtica pena, era uno de mis foreros favoritos sin duda alguna. Espero que le este yendo bién por Centroamérica. Segúramente este acaparando comida y equipo vario en algún lugar apartado.

Y nostros aquí esperando la catastrofe, jugando con 0s y 1s... 

Un saludo.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> aquí no hay nada que ver
> se va a quedar así hasta mañana



Está la tarde muuuuuy aburrida. Fuera hace bueno, creo que me voy a ir a dar un paseo. Será más productivo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Mar 2009)

Ya pasó ayer, el dólar se despeñaba pero WS no subía como nos tiene acostumbrados cuando el dólar baja.

En cuanto cerramos en Europa todo volvió a su ser.

¿Llegaremos a ver subidas simultáneas del dólar y de las bolsas? ¿pensáis que queda mucho para eso?


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

No veremos hoy el rojo en el ibex...


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

*TRADING TELEFÓNICA: ¿Throw back al canal superado?*

MADRID, 19 MAR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- En la sesión de hoy estamos viendo a la operadora corregir con cierta fuerza mientras que el relevo lo está tomando el sector financiero. La operadora confirmó en las últimas sesiones la ruptura al alza de lo que podría ser un pequeño canal lateral-alcista, y cabría pensar que en el momento actual podría estar realizando el “throw back” al canal superado para, en teoría, reestructurarse al alza e intentar dirigirse hacia la directriz bajista de medio plazo, ahora en los* 15,75 euros.*

Por el contrario, de volver a situarse en precios de cierre dentro del canal mencionado podríamos pensar en el inicio de una consolidación/corrección que le lleve, al menos, a rellenar los huecos alcistas dejados en la última subida, estos son los *14,68 y los 14,48 euros.*


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Mar 2009)

Vendidos los dos cortos del Stokk que tenía en 2067,5 y 2058,5 en 2031,5 los dos... 

Saludos...

PD: Ahora que tenemos otra vez la tendencia de cara, será más fácil... esperar al mínimo rebotillo y Zas!!!
PD2: Abro un largo en el Stokk en 2031,5...
PD3: Lo cierro por lo mismo...


----------



## terraenxebre (19 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No veremos hoy el rojo en el ibex...



no estaría yo tan seguro, creo que le van a dar para el pelo la última media hora...nos volvemos a los 7.6XX


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

*Iberia: El Sepla estudia convocar nuevas protestas después de Semana Santa*

MADRID, 19 MAR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Los vuelos de Iberia podrían sufrir de nuevo las consecuencias de los paros convocados por el Sepla, que estudia convocar nuevas movilizaciones para después de Semana Santa, ante la imposibilidad de que ambas partes lleguen a un acuerdo sobre el convenio colectivo.

Según informa Cinco Dias, el sindicato, que rompió la semana pasada el preacuerdo al que había llegado sobre el convenio, e Iberia se reunieron ayer, pero no consiguieron acercar posturas. Por un lado, el Sepla acusa a la compañía de cambiar las condiciones pactadas en su día, mientras que la aerolínea sostiene que son los pilotos los que no respetan lo pactado en enero.

Las discrepancias entre ambos surgen en torno a la subida salarial y las condiciones para que los pilotos puedan continuar volando con la compañía a partir de los 60 años hasta su jubilación.


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

Huele a cierre de cortos ENDESA:

*CVX MA +289.141 500 STOCK ACUMULADO 288.641*


----------



## chollero (19 Mar 2009)

citi y boa cayendo mas de un 10%


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Mar 2009)

ay ay ay
que cerca está ese rojo...


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Mar 2009)

hermosa cagada estoy haciendo hoy...santanderes a 5,30 :


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> hermosa cagada estoy haciendo hoy...santanderes a 5,30 :



¿has comprado?


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Mar 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿has comprado?



mmm...si,unas poquillas


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

SAN tiene resistencia en *5,25€* ..... ya lo hemos comentado en muchas ocasiones.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Mar 2009)

Bueno, yo compré a 6,14 y creo que subirán, no sé cuando, pero subirán.

Igual todavía las puedes soltar mañana por la mañana, antes de la debacle que se espera para la tarde.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Mar 2009)

Si el dólar baja pero la bolsa no sube es que la manipulación del vencimiento está siendo a la baja, ¿no?


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2009)

Ya llega el cierre europeo, ahora volveremos a subir (o no) que es lo que toca hacer estos días de manipulaciones descaradas y manejos extraños.

Yo espero a que el Stoxx llegue a 2100 para esperarle con la orden de cortos preparada algo más abajo. El bund ahora ha de corregir un poco hacia abajo para coger carerrilla y subir mucho.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Mar 2009)

En fin,me he deshecho de ellas.Esta claro que aun hay mucho que aprender,aunque estan saliendo caras las clases :


----------



## Condor (19 Mar 2009)

Y la bolsa subiendo


_El patrimonio gestionado por la banca privada cae un 30%

Publicado el 19-03-09 , por Juan Javier Andrés

El desplome de los mercados y los casos de Lehman y Madoff pasan factura a una actividad que tras cinco años de 'boom' necesita reestructurarse y reducir costes para sobrevivir.


_

Recetas fondomonetaristas, a que nunca han probado de ellas?, pues agarrense los machos si las aplican 

*
Prevé una contracción del PIB mundial mayor de la prevista
El FMI insta a España a aprobar un plan de estímulo para 2010
*


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

Otro cierre aburrido.... hoy no se han pasado mucho en la subasta del SAN.


----------



## evidente (19 Mar 2009)

pues no, no vendí
maldito pecado el de la codicia, a comermela con patatas
buuuaaaaa!!!! buuuuuaaaaa!!!


----------



## terraenxebre (19 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Otro cierre aburrido.... hoy no se han pasado mucho en la subasta del SAN.



pues no ha bajado...sorry ( pensaba que el dowcojones influiría algo)

Saludette


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Mar 2009)

Entro largo en Stokk en 2031,5...

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (19 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Entro largo en Stokk en 2031,5...
> 
> Saludos...



Coño, tío, juega a otra cosa, que de tanto entrar y salir, corto y largo, largo y corto, del stoxx, te vas a quedar como un muelle


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Coño, tío, juega a otra cosa, que de tanto entrar y salir, corto y largo, largo y corto, del stoxx, te vas a quedar como un muelle



Vale, ya no lo pongo más...


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vale, ya no lo pongo más...



Pues yo si que quiero que lo pongas, es una información buena para el resto de los que seguimos el hilo, sobre todo para mi que estoy interesado en ese futuro también. El que no quiera ver tus comentarios que te ponga en el ignore o que simplemente no lea el hilo.

No creo que sea tan molesto :


----------



## felipe (19 Mar 2009)

Bueno os cuento mi experiencia de hace dos o tres días, a ver si contándolo se me pasa el mosqueo, leyendo la cosita de Prisa veo a ver si me puedo montar en el tren, compro cerca del cierre a 1,73 como la cosa esta desbocada le meto stop less a 13,67. Bueno con tan mala suerte que en la misma tarde después de subir un 20 por ciento me toca por un momento 1,67. Mala suerte digo, palmo y ya está. Al día siguiente cierra con una subida del 32 por ciento que llegó a alcanzar el 40. Las esquinas de casa las tengo romas de tanto cabezazo......


----------



## Kujire (19 Mar 2009)

*Wanted!!!*

*¡¡¡¡¡¡Se buscan candidatos para mission importante!!!!!* 

*Se entiende que los candidatos estarán preparados para soportar riesgo y stress en grandes cantidades.

La mission consiste en infriltarse bajo las líneas enemigas antes de las 22.00 horas CORTOS/LARGOS, la operación transcurrirá "overnight" por lo que serán necesarios sus equipos de supervivencia con garantías. Los candidatos, preséntense ante la operadora de personal militar Lobanova ... para reconocimiento antes de las 22.00 *

"Buenas noches y Buena suerte!"​


----------



## chameleon (19 Mar 2009)

ya no me da tiempo a infiltrarme...


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

Yo tengo equipo for night operations... mi PVS-14 gen 3 mil specs ready!

Que bien... citi ha vuelto a perder -16,xx% mañana será un día muy interesante.


----------



## Speculo (19 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vale, ya no lo pongo más...



No hombre. Pon lo que quieras. Faltaría más.
Yo no soy nadie para decirte lo que tienes que escribir y lo que no.

Es solo que me llamaba la atención tanta salida y tanta entrada siempre sobre lo mismo.


----------



## chameleon (19 Mar 2009)

mañana llegaremos a los mismos niveles que hoy, 7800 del ibex
y con los sucesivos vencimientos cada índice se irá yendo al guano

los últimos los americanos a las 16:30


----------



## Speculo (19 Mar 2009)

Parece claro que toda la subida de esta semana y buena parte de la anterior ha sido provocada por los que mueven la pasta con el objetivo de "anestesiar" el efecto de vencimiento de futuros, pero ¿Y si no es así? ¿Qué pasa si mañana los vencimientos hacen el movimiento contrario?

¿Cuántas veces hemos visto ya al mercado hacer justo lo opuesto a lo esperado?

¿Apostaríais???


----------



## chameleon (19 Mar 2009)

yo creo que el lunes nos vamos al guano fijo
al menos para corregir un poco la subida tan vertical

nos vayamos luego al infierno o no...

veremos que pasa la próxima semana


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2009)

Hoy ha sido el día del POPULAR, esta mañana en mi lista de recomendaciones, todas han salido bien menos telefonica.

Ha llegado hasta +8,xx% 

Voy a estudiar la estrategia para mañana.


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Mar 2009)

mañana es VERDE.... o 5 o 7 seguidos y muy muy raras veces 9 dias..a.......pero mañana es bruja.... a ver que pasa... o verde u ostion


por cierto, sigo con mis CAF.... les saco mas del 4%....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Mar 2009)

Yo me perdi el dia,pero desde el movil viendo como subia no me pude resistir y meti cortos en Inditex,Repsol,San y Iberdrola,mañana metere mas cortos hasta que el apalancamiento aguante juasjuasjuas

Vended Insensatos!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> *¡¡¡¡¡¡Se buscan candidatos para mission importante!!!!!*
> 
> *Se entiende que los candidatos estarán preparados para soportar riesgo y stress en grandes cantidades.
> 
> ...



No me importaria pasar revista...


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

Puedes apuntar otra para cortos: IBERIA, como rompa los 1,59€ se va a 1,52€ .... como destino final los 1,20€

Sigo manteniendo para ir largo:

ENDESA, hoy ha tocado los 15,80€ entraría largo si supera los 15,50€ con stop en 14,00€

CRITERIA, sigue con ganas de recuperar ... mañana entraré de nuevo, stop en 2,10€

BANCO POPULAR, lo veo con mucha fuerza, es capaz de superar los 4,50€ y llegar hasta 5,00€ ... stop en 3,95

Estas son mis favoritas, he quitado MAPFRE de la lista, no me convence.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Mar 2009)

Iberia la veo peligrosa para cortos por la fusion con BA me podrian crujir vivo,ademas los quiero aguantar por si no bajamos tenerlos unos dias hasta la visita al guano.


----------



## Stuyvesant (20 Mar 2009)

¿Si no pasas en la primera convocatoria se puede repetir el examen?  (Jo, la de idiomas que se pueden aprender en esas piernas...)


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

IBERIA... la tienen muy controlada unas 3 agencias.... ahora tienen una huelga prevista para despues de S.SANTA -SEPLA-

Es muy probable que cuando se aprox la FUSION.. despeguemos hasta los 2,00€ ... hay que vigilar a CAJA MADRID .... no he mirado cual es su agencia.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Puedes apuntar otra para cortos: IBERIA, como rompa los 1,59€ se va a 1,52€ .... como destino final los 1,20€
> 
> Sigo manteniendo para ir largo:
> 
> ...



Don Pepito, ¡¡¡devuelvele a Mulder la bola de cristal ahora mismo!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Parece claro que toda la subida de esta semana y buena parte de la anterior ha sido provocada por los que mueven la pasta con el objetivo de "anestesiar" el efecto de vencimiento de futuros, pero ¿Y si no es así? ¿Qué pasa si mañana los vencimientos hacen el movimiento contrario?
> 
> ¿Cuántas veces hemos visto ya al mercado hacer justo lo opuesto a lo esperado?
> 
> *¿Apostaríais???*



Yo no tengo ninguna duda, ayer puse los máximos en todos los índices... ya lo dije el sábado, o el jueves o el viernes comenzaba la caida, y fue ayer, a partir de ahora, poco a poco hacia nuevos mínimos... mi largo en el Stokk es por el vencimiento, pero si queréis jugar sin riesgo, abrir cortos hoy y cerrarlos de aquí a por lo menos un mes... 

Saludos...

PD: Menudo gap en el Stokk, hay que ir para arriba a cerrarlo, he vuelto a abrir largos en 2012,5...


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

Buenos días.

Vamos a ver si esta "buena" noticia para Botin, afecta a la cot.

*Chávez confirma la nacionalización del Banco de Venezuela, filial del Santander* 


Chávez confirma la nacionalización del Banco de Venezuela, filial del Santander - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Mulder (20 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo no tengo ninguna duda, ayer puse los máximos en todos los índices... ya lo dije el sábado, o el jueves o el viernes comenzaba la caida, y fue ayer, a partir de ahora, poco a poco hacia nuevos mínimos... mi largo en el Stokk es por el vencimiento, pero si queréis jugar sin riesgo, abrir cortos hoy y cerrarlos de aquí a por lo menos un mes...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Menudo gap en el Stokk, hay que ir para arriba a cerrarlo, he vuelto a abrir largos en 2012,5...



Mucho ojito hoy, que yo ya estoy con el siguiente vencimiento y ahora va por ¡1940!

La bajada a los infiernos la han querido hacer coincidir con el vencimiento para hacer la bajada que tocaba ahora sibilinamente en el siguiente mientras en el vencimiento normal nos entretenían con fuegos de artificio, una diferencia como esta entre vencimientos es brutal (no la había visto nunca tan acusada, unos 70 puntos cuando lo normal son unos 30) y no solo pasa en el Stoxx, está pasando con todos los índices, tanto europeos como norteamericanos.

Ya veremos el Ibex que hace, pero apostaría que arranca en el siguiente vencimiento alrededor del 7350.

Mucho cuidado hoy que veo muchos sables en liza.


----------



## chameleon (20 Mar 2009)

el crudo sube, y rep parece que ha encontrado nuevos yacimientos.

esto vendrá bien a los repsoles de donpepito

yo estoy desde la barrera 

buenos días!


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

DP no dispone de repsoles en su cartera... ayer comprè en 12,48€ y vendí en 12,59€ ... en pre están por los 12,04 y el SAN por 5,04€ por ahora...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Mar 2009)

Parece ser que en los mercados ya huele a caca,es que este dentro maricón el ultimo!


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

Muy poco volumen de negociación.... están a la espera del impulso.


----------



## Riviera (20 Mar 2009)

Volvi a perder el tren matutino de ing :o


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

Curioso... una agencia del BBVA ha comprado un paquete de 3M de acc SANTANDER.


----------



## chameleon (20 Mar 2009)

claro, están sosteniendo el valor
pero en cualquier momento se pueden venir abajo!!!


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

Si... pero las propias agencias del SAN... no están comprando ... apenas unos cientos de miles.


----------



## Bayne (20 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> claro, están sosteniendo el valor
> pero en cualquier momento se pueden venir abajo!!!



Probando los CFDs he entrado corto esta mañana en SAN a 5.10 y me he salido a 5.05, menos da una piedra. Centimero al estilo DP


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

*TRADING SANTANDER: ¿Pull back a la zona de resistencia?*

Si unimos los mínimos crecientes de noviembre y enero obtendríamos una recta directriz que en su momento actuó como soporte y en el momento actual está demostrando ser resistencia, en los 5,25-5,30 euros. A día de hoy sólo cabe decir que las fuertes subidas experimentadas desde la semana pasada serían un simple rebote después de un fuerte desplome de la cotización en poco más de dos meses.

Por ello, habría que ser prudente en el momento actual, ya que no tenemos la certeza de que la resistencia pueda ser superada con éxito. Ahora bien, de conseguir situarse por encima en precios de cierre y, sobre todo, de hacerlo por encima de los 5,50 € (donde presenta un importante hueco bajista) cabría apostar por una continuidad del rebote hasta la zona de resistencia de los 6,45 euros.


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Probando los CFDs he entrado corto esta mañana en SAN a 5.10 y me he salido a 5.05, menos da una piedra. Centimero al estilo DP



Muy bien hecho... los buenas traders.... saben ver los beneficios.


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

Chame, REPSOL tiene que despegar pronto... el petroleo está tomando posiciones y recordemos que REPSOL ... no ha recuperado su caída.

Tengo orden de compra en 12,10€


----------



## Mulder (20 Mar 2009)

Creo que el Stoxx podría llegar hoy a 1985 (el que vence en junio) y a partir de ahí empezar a bajar fuerte. Tal vez eso ocurra esta tarde al final de todos los vencimientos porque hay muchas resistencias encima por pasar y creo que solo podrá con ellas a base de que los otros tiren de el.


----------



## chameleon (20 Mar 2009)

le tengo miedo al lunes
a rep la tienen controladísima, si no ha subido y la prox semana nos hundimo, es porque se irá a los 10 eur... :

por otro lado, si sigue el rally habrá tiempo de meterse en un montón de valores, tendríamos otros 1000 puntos arriba

esta semana he hecho 3 ops y me han salido muy bien, no quiero estropearla


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

He retirado la orden en repsol... no tengo muy claro el super guano... pero mejor no arriesgar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Mar 2009)

Vendido el largo sobre el stokk de 2012,5 en 2024,5... 
Me queda el de ayer en 2031,5...

Saludos...

Pd: Entro corto en 2019,5... no me preguntéis por la estrategia, porque ni yo la sé...
Pd2: Vendido por saltar el stop en 2009,5... 
Pd3: Vendido el corto en 2006,5...


----------



## Bayne (20 Mar 2009)

Casi entro corto en MAPFRE a 1.71 pero no me ha entrado la orden, esta sí que era centimera al máximo, era para salirme a 1.69, no ha podido ser


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

No me fio de la bajada del SAN... es arriesgado.... pero me apunto a rebote.


----------



## chameleon (20 Mar 2009)

acuérdate de la nacionalización de venezuela


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

Eso son cortinas de humo.. es la segunda amenaza del mr gorilla.... siempre que las agencias del SAN, no actuan... la cot se recupera milagrosamente.... esto ha pasado hace unos días.

Mi teoria, por supuesto. XD


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

Creo que la dejarán caer hasta los 4,99€ / 5,00€ para luego recuperar.


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Mar 2009)

Buenos días
Tomároslo con calma
Probablemente hasta el martes o miércoles no habrá movimiento.
Y si lo hay antes será porque las cosas se hayan puesto muy chungas.
Hoy toca volatilidad y tontería.
En todo este rebote las manos fuertes han acumulado títulos sobre los que ponerse corto.
Recordad que ya no pueden hacerlo al descubierto (crédito).En Ejpain no estoy seguro de la existencia de la norma por eso los Falcones se ceban tanto con la banca ejpañola.

Paciencia y suerte.Y a surfear en el "big kahuna".


----------



## chameleon (20 Mar 2009)

cualquier cosa puede pasar. yo apostaría SAN a 4,8 hay que cerrar el gap de hace unos días, y además se apoyaría en soporte


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

No se.... me recuerda a la sesión del jueves pasado o fue el viernes?

Sin volumen... todo DIOS con cortos en el SAN... las propias agencias sin hacer nada.... muy parecido al día de hoy.


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Mar 2009)

Si antes digo tranquilidad antes nos caemos!!

Vaya por Dios!!


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Mar 2009)

No hay nadie?

Pues nos estamos despeñando,que lo sepais!!

A este paso igual al final del día he vuelto a beneficios.Juas!!


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

Bajada muy sospechosa...


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

San 4,96€ <<<<<<<


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Mar 2009)

Los futuros americanos recortando:
Dji 7289 Abajo 63 puntos
SP 772
Nas 1196


----------



## Mulder (20 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Bajada muy sospechosa...



Pues según lo que veo en el Stoxx la bajada es bastante legítima, otra cosa es lo que dure, a los leoncios ya no les hace falta subir mucho para llegar bien a vencimiento con los últimos rebotes.

De todas formas en algún momento del día tendremos que subir a cerrar gaps.


----------



## chameleon (20 Mar 2009)

yo pondría la orden en 4,81


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Mar 2009)

Mas cortos sobre telefonica y BBVA


----------



## Bayne (20 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> yo pondría la orden en 4,81



Está a 4.93, va quedando menos...


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

O .... 4,78€ no están luchando por mantenerla.


----------



## Riviera (20 Mar 2009)




----------



## Bayne (20 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> O .... 4,78€ no están luchando por mantenerla.



Según algunos, en junio (queda tela para junio), quieren que esté por encima de 4.85

Don Emilio debe ser el último Botín al frente del Santander

Es un consenso de mercado que coincide con las presiones del Banco de España. Con ello, se cierra el paso a Ana Patricia Botín al tiempo que Alfredo Sáenz se afianza como consejero delegado. Botín a sus huestes: para la Junta la acción tiene que situarse por encima de la ampliación (4,85 euros). Hasta entonces, se pospone cualquier cambio. No se cuenta con Luzón para volver a la arte ejecutiva. José Juan Ruiz cobra protagonismo: es un buen enlace con el Gobierno ante las presiones del supervisor 



Hasta que pase la Junta General de Accionistas del banco (siempre en junio), Emilio Botín no quiere líos en su corral, pero sí quiere, a cualquier precio, que la acción se sitúe por encima de los 4,85 euros. En la recta final de la sesión del martes, superaba por los pelos los 5 euros, pero recordemos que dos semanas atrás bajo por debajo de los 4. 

Y es que presentarse ante los accionistas con una cotización inferior a la de ya muy rebajada, rebajadísima, ampliación, tras la pérdida de rentabilidad de todo el sector, es algo muy fuerte, hasta para don Emilio.


Don Emilio debe ser el último Botín al frente del Santander


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

*las acciones de santander caen más del 5% tras publicarse los resultados

santander: Alliance & leicester publica pérdidas en 2008 954 millones de libras*


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Mar 2009)

Pues ha roto el canal semanal por abajo.Si no pull-backea la próxima parada zona 7400 del tirón.

RRarro rrarro e inesperadamente violento (para mí,claro).

Edito:

Ven con papá a 7333 y hazme un osito felíz!!


----------



## evidente (20 Mar 2009)

la nacionalización del san en venezuela es algo que ya se esperaba hace ya tiempo, tiene un efecto positivo sobre la cotización ya que le resta la prima de riesgo venezolano (que es alta) a la actividad del san en general.
lo que se debe valorar es a qué precio se dshacen de esa papa caliente


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

Santander: Alliance & Leicester publica pérdidas en 2008 de 954 millones de libras

MADRID, 20 MAR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Alliance & Leicester, el banco que Santander compró en Reino Unido el año pasado para evitar su caída, acaba de presentar pérdidas anuales en 2008 de 954 millones de libras. Las amortizaciones y los préstamos impagados han provocado estas pérdidas.

Las provisiones por préstamos impagados ascienden hasta 607 millones de libras desde los 100 millones de un año antes. Y las amortizaciones han supuesto pérdidas por valor de 426 millones.

Según recoge Bloomberg, la entidad ha dicho que 2009 será un año complicado, aunque se muestra cautamente optimista y ha empezado a beneficiarse de formar parte del grupo Santander.


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

No creo que se quede en una simple bajada y recupere los 5,xx€


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Mar 2009)

saludos, se acerca el dia del que hablaban las escrituras de malaquias y san juan...


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

Está entrando vol en el SAN...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Mar 2009)

Entro corto en el Stokk 2025,5...

Saludos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2009)

Alguno de los ilustres aqui presentes sabe por que cae tecnicas reunidas de un modo tan bestia? :


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Alguno de los ilustres aqui presentes sabe por que cae tecnicas reunidas de un modo tan bestia? :



Daniel 7:25 y 12:7


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

Lo de SAN, estaba previsto... vaya!


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Daniel 7:25 y 12:7



Y hablará palabras contra el Altísimo, y a los santos del Altísimo quebrantará, y pensará en cambiar los tiempos y la ley; y serán entregados en su mano hasta tiempo, y tiempos, y medio tiempo.Apocalipsis 12. 14

:::


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

Una buena oportunidad para intradia desperdiciada... SAN a 4,92 - salida en 5,05€ arghhh!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Una buena oportunidad para intradia desperdiciada... SAN a 4,92 - salida en 5,05€ arghhh!!!



Creo que hemos tenido un sentimiento muy parecido


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

Parece que quieren frenarla...


----------



## otropepito (20 Mar 2009)

¿ Así que creéis que ya nos vamos cuesta abajo y en moto ?

Yo esperaba que este rebote tuviera dos impulsos, el primero ya habría terminado ayer y falta el segundo hasta los 8100-8300 puntos que estaría por venir dentro de 3 o 4 días. 

¿ por qué creéis todos que es el momento de irnos al carajo ?

Otra pregunta, ¿ había una porra para predecir el fin del rebote? ¿quién gano?


¿pregunto demasiado? ¿no? ¿sí?


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Mar 2009)

todavia no hemos rebotado un 20%


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

*A&L (Santander) perdió 1.300 millones de libras en 2008 por amortizaciones*

Hora: 12:50 Fuente: Reuters


MADRID, 20 mar (Reuters) - Alliance & Leicester (A&L), el banco británico adquirido el año pasado por Banco Santander, dijo el viernes que en 2008 registró una pérdida neta de 1.300 millones de libras que achaca a amortizaciones por activos de riesgo.

A&L, que en 2007 había ganado 399 millones de libras, indicó que era "optimista con cautela" sobre las perspectivas de este año, aunque advirtió de que parece que las condiciones serán "muy difíciles".

El banco británico añadió que las pérdidas de 2008 incluían 485 millones de libras por amortizaciones de activos en su división de tesorería.

El banco también registró un fuerte ascenso de la morosidad en el negocio minorista, con un incremento del 80% interanual hasta 180 millones de libras.

Santander compró A&L por 1.300 millones de libras el año pasado, en un momento de gran presión para la entidad británica por el aumento de los costes de financiación.


----------



## Mulder (20 Mar 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> ¿ Así que creéis que ya nos vamos cuesta abajo y en moto ?
> 
> Yo esperaba que este rebote tuviera dos impulsos, el primero ya habría terminado ayer y falta el segundo hasta los 8100-8300 puntos que estaría por venir dentro de 3 o 4 días.
> 
> ¿ por qué creéis todos que es el momento de irnos al carajo ?



El mercado ya ha agotado toda posibildad de subidas. Ultimamente parece que no hay ganas de corregir y nos solemos ir en línea recta a los objetivos. Lo de hoy es el teatrillo del vencimiento y es posible que el lunes arranquemos con gap al alza para girarnos en ese momento, aunque habría que ver como acaba la sesión de hoy para verlo más claro.



> Otra pregunta, ¿ había una porra para predecir el fin del rebote? ¿quién gano?



La porra creo que fue para acertar a partir de que nivel el IBEX rebotaba un 20%, pero eso aun no ha ocurrido porque el rebote se produjo en el 6780 (cierre del 9 de marzo) y para el 20% aun debería llegar al 8136, así que la cosa sigue abierta.

Si alguien lo quiere desde el punto mínimo del 9 de marzo en 6701, el rebote debería llegar a 8041.



> ¿pregunto demasiado? ¿no? ¿sí?



SI, SI, SIIIIIII


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Mar 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> ¿ Así que creéis que ya nos vamos cuesta abajo y en moto ?
> 
> Yo esperaba que este rebote tuviera dos impulsos, el primero ya habría terminado ayer y falta el segundo hasta los 8100-8300 puntos que estaría por venir dentro de 3 o 4 días.
> 
> ...




En el caso de que tras el vencimiento,el mercado siguiera alcista,has marcado los niveles clave.
-El primero es 7950/8050 zona de la base del triángulo formada con los mínimos de noviembre.La rotura echaría por tierra mi escenario actual.
-El segundo es zona 8241 si el ángulo de ascenso se mantiene chocaría con la directriz bajista de medio plazo en dicho nivel.

Pero como diría Tonuel,"habría que tener mucha fé.

El mercado es el dueño y hablará con claridad y cuando lo haga habrá que escucharlo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Mar 2009)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-de-alerta-ante-crisis-en-america-latina.html


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2009)

Ya se que a toro pasado todo es muy facil...pero estaba convencido de que en cuanto el ibex empezara a caer las tecnicas reunidas estas se disparaban hacia arriba...


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

Hay poca liquidez en TEC.REUNIDAS... dependiendo las que hubieses comprado.


----------



## chameleon (20 Mar 2009)

venga que ahora hay otra oportunidad
ponemos el punto de entrada un poco más arriba del mínimo del día?

digamos 4,96


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

No lo veo claro... la buena ha sido esta mañana....


----------



## chameleon (20 Mar 2009)

yo tampoco 
bueno yo espero a 4,81


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

He dejado desatendida a ENDESA y mira como va!!!!

Hasta 17-18 euros tiene recorrido al alza.


----------



## chameleon (20 Mar 2009)

es que el lunes podemos encontrarnos con un enorme gap al alza, o un super gap a la baja...


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

Hoy no veo el momento de comprar.... prefiero dejar correr las plusvalías.


----------



## Mulder (20 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> es que el lunes podemos encontrarnos con un enorme gap al alza, o un super gap a la baja...



Si el Stoxx llegara a la franja de 2005-2025 el gap será probablemente a la baja, si no llega será probablemente al alza. Hoy aun nos queda un trecho por subir, que los gringos también hacen vencimiento hoy.


----------



## chameleon (20 Mar 2009)

esta isla, ente los dos gaps, es una figura tremendamente alcista, y bastante fiable.
SAN también la tiene en el gráfico de hace 2 ó 3 páginas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Mar 2009)

Entro corto en el Stokk 2041,5... 

El otro corto me lo tiró el stop :o, no se puede estar a 5 cosas a la vez, voy a poner un stop muy alto y a dejarlo evolucionar...

Saludos...

Pd: Otro corto en el 2046,5...
Pd2: Otro corto en el 2051,5...


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

Cuando veas esta agencia... huye y vende lo antes posible...

Una vez más ha sido la culpable de tumbar la cot... TEC REUNIDAS

*CVX MA +2.400 -211.675 -209.275 VENTAS*

*UNOS 4,6MILLONES DE EUR EN VENTAS*


----------



## kemao2 (20 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cuando veas esta agencia... huye y vende lo antes posible...
> 
> Una vez más ha sido la culpable de tumbar la cot... TEC REUNIDAS
> 
> ...




¿Que agencia es esa?.


Otra cosa, ¿A que hora vencen las opciones y futuros del IBEX?. Las del Eurostock ya he visto que las 12 y las del dax las 13 horas. ¿Y las del IBex?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Mar 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> ¿ Así que creéis que ya nos vamos cuesta abajo y en moto ?
> 
> Yo esperaba que este rebote tuviera dos impulsos, el primero ya habría terminado ayer y falta el segundo hasta los 8100-8300 puntos que estaría por venir dentro de 3 o 4 días.
> 
> ...



Yo lo tengo clarísimo, tenía marcados los 2086 en el EuroStokk y el 804 en el S&P, y es donde se han dado la vuelta exactamente, superar esos valores, me desmontaba el recuento por ondas de Elliot, ya que no pueden solaparse la onda1 y la onda4... 

Saludos...

PD: A medio plazo, ahora toca ver nuevos mínimos, en los entornos del 600 en el S&P, a partir de ahí, el rebotazo del +20%...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Mar 2009)

kemao2 dijo:


> ¿Que agencia es esa?.
> 
> 
> Otra cosa, ¿A que hora vencen las opciones y futuros del IBEX?. Las del Eurostock ya he visto que las 12 y las del dax las 13 horas. ¿Y las del IBex?



En un post mio de ayer están todos, el del IBEX es a las 16:45h...

Saludos...

PD: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-2150.html#post1532643


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

*ee.uu.:aig, a sus empleados: Eviten vestir logos de aig por su seguridad.*


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

Credit s. Francesa


----------



## chameleon (20 Mar 2009)

estamos perdiendo muchas plusvalías


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Mar 2009)

Meterle cortos a saco a Telefonica y Iberdrola les van a dar fuerte,amen de los banquitos.

Abajo con ellos!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Mar 2009)

Cierro cortos a San en 5,01 los abri en 5,12 si sube le volvere a dar en la cabeza a botin


----------



## chameleon (20 Mar 2009)

ING ha subido hoy un 8% desde mínimos
me voy de fin de semana...

saludos


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

Que pases un buen fin de semana!


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (20 Mar 2009)

kemao2 dijo:


> ¿Que agencia es esa?.





> 3) CVX ma (Credit Agricole Indosuez Cheuvreux España)
> 
> Descubrir ya a estas alturas a cvx, no es descubrir el mundo. Muy buena agencia, de las que cuando se anda posicionado en un valor gusta tener de cara. Nada más a añadir a comentarios anteriores:
> 
> Creo sinceramente que son una de las agencias de referencia en el bolsín en la actualidad, se lo han ganado a pulso. Si algo les “gusta” no cesan en su empeño hasta que lo consiguen, son muy “brutos” pero saben a ke juegan. Se centran en todo tipo de valores pero los destacaría en valores concretos (sobretodo los que tienen raíces franco-española tipo sgc, lor, alt...) y en otro tipo de valores tipo tpi donde realmente pueden "mostrar sus encantos". Si aparecen en valores de pequeña y mediana capitalización, cuidadín porque la pueden liar y ojo porque son de los que si ven que la han espifiado, no tienen reparo en cerrar posiciones agresivamente, lo que ello puede derivar en una fuerte contra en el valor en cuestión.



Bolsatrix.com - Agencias


----------



## Mulder (20 Mar 2009)

Pero que aburrimiento de mercado tenemos hoy, esto tiene que subir más pero parece que aun falta para esa subida, ¿cuando se cambia el horario aquí en Europa? ya tengo ganas de que estemos parejos en horario con los gringos para tener volatilidad a horas normales.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *ee.uu.:aig, a sus empleados: Eviten vestir logos de aig por su seguridad.*




Blogs Expansión.com
*Los políticos recomiendan dimisión o suicidio por los bonus*


> Cuando estudiaba en la universidad siempre teníamos el recurrente debate sobre si los medios de comunicación deben o no publicar información relativa a los suicidios. Existen expertos que aseguran que determinadas personas pueden aumentar o materializar su tendencia a quitarse la vida después de haber leído una noticia similar. Nunca tuve una opinión demasiado clara. Creo que es un tema que debe tratarse con excesivo cuidado y respeto, como cualquier fallecimiento, como cualquier víctima, sin abusar del morbo y del tremendismo del que tanto se abusa hoy en día. Este tratamiento es mejor que obviar u ocultar la realidad, cuando el suceso en sí es trascendente. Pero sigo manteniendo mis dudas.
> 
> Por eso, esta mañana me he tenido que frotar los ojos para leer bien una información que asegura que *el senador estadounidense Charles Grassley, del partido republicano, ha recomendado a los ejecutivos de la aseguradora AIG (contra los que está casi todo el país por pagar bonus a su plantilla aun siendo rescatada por el Gobierno) que dimitan o que se suiciden. "Lo primero que haría que me sintiera un poco mejor hacia ellos, sería que siguieran el modelo japonés y se presentaran delante del público americano. Dijeran que lo sienten y entonces hicieran dos cosas: dimitir o cometer suicidio". La cita es textual y ha sido reproducida en varias radios y televisiones esta mañana, dentro de la cobertura que se está realizando sobre AIG, cuya sede en Nueva York aparece en esta foto de AP.*
> 
> ...






y esto otro:

AIG recomienda a empleados esconder carné

March 20, 2009

*En memorando la aseguradora AIG recomendó a sus empleados no portar ningún distintivo de AIG cuando se encuentran por fuera de las instalaciones de la empresa. Asi mismo instó a sus colaboradores a evitar conversaciones públicas sobre AIG y a estar pendientes de personas extrañas cerca a oficinas de AIG.*


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero que aburrimiento de mercado tenemos hoy, esto tiene que subir más pero parece que aun falta para esa subida, ¿cuando se cambia el horario aquí en Europa? ya tengo ganas de que estemos parejos en horario con los gringos para tener volatilidad a horas normales.



Último sábado de marzo...


----------



## Mulder (20 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Último sábado de marzo...



Pues nada, aguantaremos una semana más.

Gracias.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2009)

En fin,dentro de tecnicas reunidas a 22,93.Que sea lo que dios quiera


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

Mucha suerte... pero como cierre por debajo de 23,00€ se va a los 20,46€ la semana que viene.

TR está corrigiendo hoy y ha dejado hueco bajista en la apertura en 25.29 euros. 

Esta es una primera señal de debilidad en un valor que viene comportándose muy bien en las últimas semanas, un cierre por debajo de los 23 euros, es clara la tendencia bajista para buscar los 22,00 --->>> 20,xx eur.


----------



## Speculo (20 Mar 2009)

Pues por lo que le vengo leyendo últimamente a ApoloCreed, todo es que se meta en algún valor y a tomar por saco, así que no comentemos mucho lo de los 20,46€.


----------



## Kujire (20 Mar 2009)

Buenos primaverales días!! 

Bernanke está deleitándonos con una conferencia sobre pequeños y medianos bancos, si dice "algo" interesante .... vuelvo

ya me siento de finde


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues por lo que le vengo leyendo últimamente a ApoloCreed, todo es que se meta en algún valor y a tomar por saco, así que no comentemos mucho lo de los 20,46€.



Que me vas a contar a mi...

Y el cabronazo del santander va a cerrar en verde y todo,sera capaz


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

Vaya robasta la del SAN.... 10 CENTIMOS por la cara.

Como afirme esta mañana... bajada falsa... cuando las agencias del san no hacen nada... malo!


----------



## Speculo (20 Mar 2009)

Lo han cerrado plano al SAN .. 

Y el Ibex positivo.


----------



## donpepito (20 Mar 2009)

Ha sido un cierre bien organizado... para mantener el valor en el precio del cierre -5,20€

La subasta estaba bien orquestada... con la posi de la agencia del SAN para comprar a 5,21€

Nos vamos a vengar la próxima vez... no me la juegan de nuevo.... la misma táctica de hace unos días.



DEMANDA
Volumen Precio
*896.545 5,19*
72.148 5,18
643.646 5,16
22.296 5,15
208.617 5,14

OFERTA
Precio Volumen
5,20 677.199
*5,21 1.097.348*
5,22 566.218
5,23 454.170
5,24 20.960


----------



## Tyrelfus (20 Mar 2009)

Que ha pasado?? DJ en caida libre la ultima hora?


----------



## kierevelos (20 Mar 2009)

Llevamos unos bueno dias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Entro corto en el Stokk 2041,5...
> 
> El otro corto me lo tiró el stop :o, no se puede estar a 5 cosas a la vez, voy a poner un stop muy alto y a dejarlo evolucionar...
> 
> ...



Vendidos todos en 2010,5... 

31+36+41=108 puntos... no está mal, je je

Saludos...

PD: Ahora a esperar que suba un poco y volver a meterle a los cortos, je je...


----------



## carvil (20 Mar 2009)

Buenas tardes

El soporte en el S&P está en 766 si lo rompemos nos vamos al 761


----------



## tonuel (20 Mar 2009)

Tyrelfus dijo:


> Que ha pasado?? DJ en caida libre la ultima hora?




Se acabaron las subidas...


*tonuel was here...*




Saludos


----------



## carvil (20 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vendidos todos en 2010,5...
> 
> 31+36+41=108 puntos... no está mal, je je
> 
> ...



Felicidades por esos cortos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Mar 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Felicidades por esos cortos



Gracias, pero todavía me está costando dinero el "aprender"...  Pero estoy sacando conclusiones muy buenas, a ver si en breve paso a los números negros... 

Saludos...


----------



## carvil (20 Mar 2009)

Hoy tiene pinta de que cenarás un buen chuletón


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Mar 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Hoy tiene pinta de que cenarás un buen chuletón



No te creas, juego en el mini y con poco dinero, lo hago más como entreno... 

PD: Ahora toca subir un rato, pero como que con largos no es lo mismo... 
PD2: Ya lo he dicho esta mañana, pero lo repito, el recuento de ondas sigue viento en popa, y eso nos manda al guano guanísimo, objetivo sobre los 600 del S&P... iremos dando más datos...


----------



## carvil (20 Mar 2009)

Yo estoy fuera por ahora


----------



## Carolus Rex (20 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vendidos todos en 2010,5...
> 
> 31+36+41=108 puntos... no está mal, je je
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena!!!! 

Ya dirás como haces para entrar en la cresta de la subida y salirte justo en el último segundo antes del cambio de tendencia.... :


----------



## Mulder (20 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No te creas, juego en el mini y con poco dinero, lo hago más como entreno...
> 
> PD: Ahora toca subir un rato, pero como que con largos no es lo mismo...
> PD2: Ya lo he dicho esta mañana, pero lo repito, el recuento de ondas sigue viento en popa, y eso nos manda al guano guanísimo, objetivo sobre los 600 del S&P... iremos dando más datos...



Noragüena por esos cortos tan bien acertados, estoy por seguirte, pero yo espero a que lleguemos bien alto para ponerme corto a un plazo más largo, ahora mismo solo juego a cortos.

Ahora mismo estamos haciendo la primera onda bajista a corto plazo, sería de esperar que hiciéramos la segunda el lunes, por eso espero que tengamos gap al alza fuerte enm la próxima apertura. El canal alcista ya esta roto con el cambio de futuro, aunque muy levemente.

Tengo muchas señales de que ya estamos en tendencia bajista, pero me gustaría poder confirmarlas.

Mis objetivos para el Stoxx están entre 1811 y 1771 de momento.

Tengo curiosidad por saber que escala temporal sueles usar con tus gráficos, aunque yo uso varias.


----------



## Mulder (20 Mar 2009)

Hay que recordar que este próximo 26 de marzo (miércoles) hay luna nueva, alrededor de la víspera podríamos ver cambios de tendencia o un nuevo ciclo siguiendo la tendencia actual.

Yo creo que será cambio de tendencia, pero lo confirmaremos la semana que viene.


----------



## un marronazo (20 Mar 2009)

IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..



Wall Street


7271
7275
21:45
3



no se ven las cotizaciones de usa en tiempo real, alguien me puede pasar un enlace que se actualice por fa?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Mar 2009)

un marronazo dijo:


> IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..
> 
> Wall Street
> 
> ...



USA está cerrada desde hace más de una hora... :

Yahoo! Finance

Saludos, me voy a meter chuletón...


----------



## wsleone (20 Mar 2009)

un marronazo dijo:


> IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mercado Continuo - Yahoo! Finanzas a la derecha "mercados"

hay que darle F5 para ver cambios


----------



## overdrive1979 (20 Mar 2009)

Os llevo leyendo más de una semana y el tan anunciado guano no llega...:


----------



## chollero (20 Mar 2009)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Os llevo leyendo más de una semana y el tan anunciado guano no llega...:



estan esperando que te metas


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (20 Mar 2009)

chollero dijo:


> estan esperando que te metas



No hace falta guano para joderla, mírame a mi: Cambié REÉs a 28 por OHLs a 6,60, las vendí hoy a 6,49 y REE ya está a más de 29.

No volveré a especular con constructoras
No volveré a especular con constructoras
-
-
No volveré a especular con constructoras... Cualquiera diría que soy burbujista. Ahora que lo pienso estoy largo en Ferrovial...


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Mar 2009)

llevamos 9 dias.... mañana toca oxtion


por cierto CAF parriba!


----------



## donpepito (21 Mar 2009)

La caída estaba prevista para el viernes.... solo lo han postpuesto hasta el lunes.


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Mar 2009)

sigo manteniendo que toca caida maja, la teoria del 5 ó 7 ó raramente 9 dias, creo que no contempla 10 dias


----------



## Mulder (21 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> sigo manteniendo que toca caida maja, la teoria del 5 ó 7 ó raramente 9 dias, creo que no contempla 10 dias



En el S&P y en el Stoxx hemos tenido 7 días de subida y ya llevamos 2 de bajada, así que la regla se ha cumplido.

Hoy he estado analizando muchos índices a medio y corto plazo sacando soportes y resistencias que aparecieron cuando se pasó por estos mismos precios hace muchos años. He visto que los asiáticos están en su mayoría laterales y que en todos los índices estamos ahora mismo atascados en torno a resistencias muy fuertes de largo plazo.

En el caso del S&P son los 800, en el Stoxx los 2000 y en todos los demás índices tenemos resistencias similares de largo plazo, algunos están por arriba y otros no pero todos están muy cerca, veo muy complicado que consigamos pasar estas resistencias ahora mismo.

Aunque espero que aun hagamos un pull-back a las respectivas resistencias para empezar a caer en serio, así que podríamos tener este lunes un gap al alza para llegar al entorno de las resistencias y empezar a caer ya en serio. Con este escenario el Stoxx acabaría la semana (si, dije semana) por debajo de 1854 y el S&P por debajo de 748.50.

El punto desde donde se rebotó hace dos semanas no es, realmente, ningún soporte de largo plazo en ningún índice, los soportes fuertes están algo más por abajo, así que en cuanto lleguemos a ese mismo punto sería de esperar que lo pasáramos hacia abajo como si fuera mantequilla.

Este comentario estaría incompleto sin decir que superar las resistencias antes comentadas supondría irnos hacia la parte alta de los canales de medio plazo, donde podríamos considerar que esto sería algo más que un rebote. Pero este escenario lo veo muy, pero que muy, dificil.

en fin, esto es lo que yo veo.


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Mar 2009)

Mulder
Una descripcion excelente de la situacion.(c**o no funciona la tilde).
Lo que acontezca de aqui en adelante confirmara la profundidad de la crisis dependiendo de hasta donde caigamos.
Creo que en este foro quien mas y quien menos nos tememos lo peor.

Saludos clandestinos(desde el curro)


----------



## wsleone (21 Mar 2009)

"espero" (va entre comillas eh?) que el lunes haya subida tonta para despistar y luego para abajo, poco a poco y con algún que otro sobresalto pero pabajo del "casi todo" (nos quedará la buena hacia Septiembre) con disimulo. Estoy con la recortada a tope


----------



## evidente (21 Mar 2009)

ante la proximidad de presentación de resultados de los bancos, pienso que los valores pueden caer pero por poco tiempo aprovechando el empuje que representarán las cifras positivas, especialmente del SAN y BBVA.
Sae alguien cuando presentarán resultados los bancos en EEUU e Inglaterra?


----------



## chameleon (21 Mar 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Creo que en este foro quien mas y quien menos nos tememos lo peor.



ya te digo...

el gobierno canadiense ha iniciado una campaña para que las familias estén preparadas en caso de catástrofe :

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ugxukG_ScfA&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ugxukG_ScfA&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Mar 2009)

Chame
Para eso estoy metido en los mercados durante esta crisis.Sacar unas pelas,quitarme algo de hipoteca,y comprar material para vida autosuficiente y madmaxista.
Siempre he sido un bolsero tranquilon,pero cuando llegue el big kahuna,intentare exprimirlo.
Va a ser una semana interesante y educativa.

Saludos

PD:Creo que en el tope del rebote el Dow choco con la linea de tendencia bajista de medio plazo.Es muy esclarecedor.Si algun amable forero puede confirmarlo.Yo toi currando.
Gracias


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Mar 2009)

Buenas noches, me piro a cenar, os dejo con los suelos temporales que anticipan el recuento por ondas de Elliot.
-Si consideramos que éste jueves/viernes hemos visto el final de onda4, y pensando en un retroceso del 100% de la onda1, esto nos lleva a:

-Suelo temporal Ibex: 6092
-Suelo temporal EuroStoxx: 1560

Saludos...


----------



## evidente (21 Mar 2009)

para que se dé un gran desplome tendría que haber algún detonante, o me equivoco?


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Mar 2009)

tsch tschk, el 6090,90 es mio, es mi porra


----------



## SNB4President (22 Mar 2009)

Medio Oriente:

Egipto: +0,78%
Kuwait: +0,17%
Israel: +0,64%
Bahrain: +0,07%
Arabia Saudí: +0,07%
Jordania: +0,22%
Oman: +0,31%
Qatar: +2,55%
Emiratos Árabes Húmedos: +0,68%


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2009)

SNB4President dijo:


> Medio Oriente:
> 
> Egipto: +0,78%
> Kuwait: +0,17%
> ...



Pues yo creo que deben ser bien secos


----------



## Alexandros (22 Mar 2009)

Creo que mañana se pronuncian sobre la compra de activos tóxicos en E.E.U.U. Quizá haya sesión de desfibrilador a todos los banquitos "clínicamente muertos".


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TzlE-2yXw3s&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TzlE-2yXw3s&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## chameleon (22 Mar 2009)

pues yo creo que la próxima semana va a ser dramática

aviso: imágenes desagradables

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6r8HZnY72Xw&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6r8HZnY72Xw&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## SNB4President (22 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que deben ser bien secos



No te creas, creo que el petróleo cuenta como líquido.


----------



## chollero (23 Mar 2009)

cuidado con los leoncios


YouTube - Cazador Canario


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> pues yo creo que la próxima semana va a ser dramática
> 
> aviso: imágenes desagradables
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6r8HZnY72Xw&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6r8HZnY72Xw&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Además de desagradable, falso, ¿no?, porque parece poco creíble que a ninguno se le ocurriera atropellar leones con los coches.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Mar 2009)

Buenos días, abro cortos contra Stokk en 2075,5...

Saludos...

PD: Y en 2080,5...
PD: Y en 2082,5...
PD: Y en 2084,5... y en 2090,5... y en 2093,5...


----------



## Catacrack (23 Mar 2009)

Como se presenta el Lunes? 

Las apuestas dicen que nos vamos al garete...


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2009)

A los buenos días!

Al final hemos tenido, efectivamente, un fuerte gap al alza en la apertura en varios índices. En el futuro del Stoxx ahora mismo estamos ligeramente por encima de la resistencia del 2000 y podría ser que llegáramos hasta 2028, que más o menos, coincide con la resistencia del 790-800 del S&P. No creo que lleguemos mucho más arriba.

Los gaps están todos por debajo de las resistencias y de los niveles donde estamos ahora, así que se avecina un desenlace probablemente bajista.

Yo ya tengo orden marcada en 1998 esperando a que llegue ahí.


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2009)

Ojo a otra cosa importante, el Stoxx al cambiar este viernes pasado de vencimiento hizo un gran gap a la baja que se está tapando en estos mismos momentos, el límite es 2025, y además tenemos una resistencia pequeña en 2028, aquí podría ser el punto de giro más probable.

El S&P cerró su gap de cambio de vencimiento el mismo viernes, que no fue tan exagerado como el del Stoxx.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Mar 2009)

*Popular: TT International declara a la CNMV posiciones cortas de 2.581.072 acciones o el 0,21% del capital.*

Saludos...


----------



## Misterio (23 Mar 2009)

Me voy a la cama con -80 en el Ibex y ahora sube un 120 points? que cosas


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2009)

Buenos días.

Según diferentes fuentes consultadas, una gran parte de los short sellers que se habían posicionado cortos en el sector bancario en EEUU se habrían cerrado, habiendo sido los principales artífices de las subidas históricas que han vivido acciones como Citigroup (+300% desde mínimos en 9 jornadas) o Bank of America (+200% en 8 jornadas).

*GRAN PARTE DE SHORT SELLERS EN EEUU SE HAN CERRADO *

Estas mismas fuentes señalan que deberán ser ahora los invesores finales quienes tengan que tomar el relevo de las compras de los Short Sellers.


----------



## chameleon (23 Mar 2009)

la ostia, ING sube un 10% todos los días
con ese ritmo da miedo entrar, tiene dos supergaps que como los cierre se va a dejar un 30%


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2009)

En Europa parece que mantienen las subidas... en nuestro IBEX... poco vol.


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Según diferentes fuentes consultadas, una gran parte de los short sellers que se habían posicionado cortos en el sector bancario en EEUU se habrían cerrado, habiendo sido los principales artífices de las subidas históricas que han vivido acciones como Citigroup (+300% desde mínimos en 9 jornadas) o Bank of America (+200% en 8 jornadas).
> 
> ...



Una matización, esa noticia es muy antigua, dice que los leoncios se cerraron hace dos semanas, nada más ni nada menos. Y además dice que ahora entrarán a saco las gacelas con largos. Esta noticia es bajista a más no poder :


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2009)

Si.... son las argumentaciones de las subidas... de la semana pasada, personalmente no entraría ahora en bancos.


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2009)

Ahí está el por qué de la caida del -9,00% de FCC (temporal) luego cerró en verde.

*Goldman Sachs ha vendido el 4,1% del capital*


Según diferentes medios financieros, Goldman Sachs habría vendido el 4,1% que poseía en FCC.



A cierres del viernes esta participación estaba valorada en 114 millones de euros (157€ millones valoración inicial tras el acuerdo de refinanciación con Colonial). De cualquier forma no se ha comunicado el precio de esta posible venta.


----------



## Speculo (23 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si.... son las argumentaciones de las subidas... de la semana pasada, personalmente no entraría ahora en bancos.



El problema es que los "analistos" llevan como siete días diciendo que esto se va a caer. 
Yo no lo dudo, pero entre que se cae y no se cae, muchos hemos obtenido unas jugosas plusvalías que dan hasta para mantener ahí quietos los valores a la espera de la caída. 

Ya se sabe aquello del sentimiento contrario. Si un analista, que al final es como el hombre del tiempo, dice que esto ya no da para más, hay que entrar a saco. Porque seguro que llueve.


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Mar 2009)

Buenos días 
Quiero sangre
Esto ya comienza a caer
Si los Useros acompañan esta tarde ampliaré cortos
A ver si puedo zafarme porque estaré currando.

Hasta mañana.


----------



## evidente (23 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> El problema es que los "analistos" llevan como siete días diciendo que esto se va a caer.
> Yo no lo dudo, pero entre que se cae y no se cae, muchos hemos obtenido unas jugosas plusvalías que dan hasta para mantener ahí quietos los valores a la espera de la caída.
> 
> Ya se sabe aquello del sentimiento contrario. Si un analista, que al final es como el hombre del tiempo, dice que esto ya no da para más, hay que entrar a saco. Porque seguro que llueve.



jejeje cuanta razón llevas


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2009)

Esto lo sabe cualquier inversor... no es necesario un "experto"

Según un operador de la Bolsa de Madrid:



"El rebote del sector bancario está siendo mayor de lo que cabía esperar. El impulso adicional viene por la cobertura de posiciones cortas. Para tomar posiciones más largas tiene que haber alguna señal más consistente en la línea del último dato de vivienda".


----------



## Alexandros (23 Mar 2009)

El premarket de los bancos norteamericanos más importantes está bastante inflado.
*
CITI*

2.62
+0.02 (0.77%)
Mar 20 - Close 

Pre-Market: 3.12 +0.50 (19.08%) 



*BAC*

6.19
-0.74 (-10.68%)
Mar 20 - Close 

Pre-Market: 7.16 +0.97 (15.67%) 



Saludos.


----------



## Bayne (23 Mar 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> El premarket de los bancos norteamericanos más importantes está bastante inflado.
> *
> CITI*
> 2.62
> ...



¿Dónde ves esos datos Alexandros?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Alexandros (23 Mar 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> ¿Dónde ves esos datos Alexandros?
> Muchas gracias



Sigo las bolsas en tiempo real desde dos sitios:

Google Finance



Yahoo! Finance




Me quedo con google para bolsa americana y yahoo para el ibex. Pones el nombre del valor en el buscador, por ejemplo "aig" y ya lo tienes.


Un saludo.


----------



## Misterio (23 Mar 2009)

Bueno todo esto parece que viene por lo de Obama esta tarde.



> El Departamento del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos presentará hoy su plan para los activos tóxicos de los bancos. Según los datos que ya han dado a conocer los asesores económicos del Gobierno norteamericano, el plan buscará la ayuda de capital privado para adquirir esos activos, cuyo valor se calcula en torno al billón de dólares, a cambio de ofrecer precios muy ventajosos.
> La iniciativa creará una nueva agencia gubernamental, con el nombre de Corporación de Inversión Pública, para la compra de los activos de mala calidad a los bancos con problemas.
> Esta nueva entidad combinará sus recursos con la Reserva Federal (FED), inversores privados y la Corporación Federal Aseguradora de Depósitos, una agencia pública, para la adquisición de esos activos. La Corporación de Inversión Pública estará financiada con una cantidad entre los 75.000 y los 100.000 millones de dólares, procedentes del plan de rescate financiero aprobado el año pasado.



Ciertamente a la bolsa se lo estan poniendo a huevo para tener un rebote más amplio, si despues de esto se baja no se donde vamos a llegar la verdad.


----------



## evidente (23 Mar 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Sigo las bolsas en tiempo real desde dos sitios:
> 
> Google Finance
> 
> ...



gracias por el dato de cotizaciones premarket


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Mar 2009)

esta subida no me cuadra... al igual que la de japon

estoy desconcertado 10 dias seguidos? cuando se ha visto eso?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> esta subida no me cuadra... al igual que la de japon
> 
> estoy desconcertado 10 dias seguidos? cuando se ha visto eso?



Todos los indicadores que utilizo me marcan guano, me parece más un atrapa-gacelas en forma de doble techo... 

Saludos...

Por cierto Mulder, que no te contesté el otro día, utilizo muchas escalas temporales, 5-15-30 min, 1h y un dia...


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> esta subida no me cuadra... al igual que la de japon
> 
> estoy desconcertado 10 dias seguidos? cuando se ha visto eso?



No se que gráfico estarás mirando, pero el nikkei cayó este viernes pasado. Realmente el Nikkei tiene dos velas negativas en jueves y viernes y aunque la del jueves quedara por encima de la del miércoles, la vela fue negativa.

Realmente el Nikkei la semana pasada solo tuvo 3 velas en positivo que van del lunes al miércoles.


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto Mulder, que no te contesté el otro día, utilizo muchas escalas temporales, 5-15-30 min, 1h y un dia...



Yo 30 y 60 mins. cuando sigo al mercado en real-time, para análisis pausado el diario y semanal. Para los momentos antes de la entrada puedo usar, pero solo a veces, el de 10 mins.


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Mar 2009)

pero nikkei habia fallado 2 veces con 8000, ahora va y lo supera por el 3%... eso es una señal positiva a todas luces



GOLDMAN SACHS - El banco británico ha vendido su participación del 7,25% de la inmobiliaria francesa SFL, según consta en la página web de la inmobiliaria. Goldman había adquirido el 7,25% de SFL en el marco del acuerdo de refinanciación de Colonial,


----------



## Tupper (23 Mar 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Bueno todo esto parece que viene por lo de Obama esta tarde.
> 
> 
> 
> Ciertamente a la bolsa se lo estan poniendo a huevo para tener un rebote más amplio, si despues de esto se baja no se donde vamos a llegar la verdad.



Yup. Parece que el anuncio de más dinero le ha sentado bien al mercado.

Lo que más llama la atención es lo rápido que ha bajado el dólar. 

Están intentanto que este rebote sea sostenible quemando todos las naves si hace falta a lo Hernán Cortes.

Ya veremos...


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pero nikkei habia fallado 2 veces con 8000, ahora va y lo supera por el 3%... eso es una señal positiva a todas luces



Si, pero con muy poco volumen, ahora mismo veo que su gran 'problema' para subir es atravesar el 8600 y pasaría a bajista si mañana cierra por debajo de 7821, cosa que parece posible con una apertura esta noche por debajo de 8093.

PD: El Stoxx no quiere bajar, pero va siguiendo la parte alta del canal en 30 y 60 mins. pegado como una lapa y ahora acaba de superarlo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Mar 2009)

para que el nikkei abra por debajo de 8100, USA debe perder hoy bastante


----------



## chameleon (23 Mar 2009)

ING +18%
la ostia, me estoy dando cabezados


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ING +18%
> la ostia, me estoy dando cabezados



Ya te dije el viernes pasado que si el Stoxx no cerraba por encima de 2000 hoy tendríamos un fuerte gap al alza.

Y el que avisa no es traidor


----------



## chameleon (23 Mar 2009)

y porqué no te metiste?


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> y porqué no te metiste?



¿quien te dice que no lo he hecho? 

La verdad es que no me metí porque espero para hoy un fuerte giro a bajista, como ya dije este finde creo que esta vuelta a los 2000 es un pull-back que nos llevará bastante más abajo, ahora mismo los principales soportes del Stoxx están en el 2005 y en el 2000, pasarlos ambos hacia abajo dará inicio a la última fase bajista fuerte a medio plazo.

Yo ya tengo la orden preparada a la espera de que se ejecute por debajo de 2000.

Luego ya veremos que ocurre, es muy posible que tengamos un rebote fuerte al alza, o tal vez algo más que un simple rebote.

Ahora mismo creo que seguiremos arriba hasta la apertura de los gringos, que serán los que nos lleven al guano.


----------



## Bayne (23 Mar 2009)

*Ya lo dijo ir-*

Que se iba a aprovechar marzo para el "yanosestamosrecuperandismo"

_Todo apunta a que la intervención financiera se reserva para cuando, a partir de marzo, se proclame el "yanosestamosrecuperandismo" [Bolsa incluida] en EEUU. El Gobierno de España estaría preparando una pequeña fiesta estadística que anime el ambiente con el doble objetivo de aliviar el stock de vivienda nueva y que las cirujías financieras y fiscales pasen inadvertidas. Las medidas verdaderamente modificadores de la situación serían a la vuelta de este verano._


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/21210-mas-ir-476.html#post1413960


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2009)

*asociación de mercados financieros (amf): Hay signos positivos en la liquidez*


*Teun Draaisma, analista estrella de Morgan Stanley, realiza las siguientes recomendaciones para posicionarse bajista en el mercado europeo y su motivo:

*

- Recesión de Capex (Ericsson, Philips, Sandvik, Skanska).

- Deterioro de Cash Flows y Balance (BMW, Ericsson, Sanvik, Skanska).

- Presión en márgenes (Drax, Ericsson, Sandvik, Philips).

- Percepción de que ya no son valores refugio (Philips, Unibail, Ericsson).


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2009)

El POPULAR sigue intentando los 4,60€ como los supere, se nos va a la zona de 5,00€

Una lastima de tener sentimiento bajista... desde 4,11€ debería de haber entrado, buscaremos otro valor.


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Mar 2009)

quieren ira por suecia ahora oque?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Mar 2009)

Mis cortos se tambalean,como suba un poquito mas me los tiran :


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2009)

Vamos a permanecer en ese rango hasta las 14:30h.... yo me inclino por subidas +3,xx%


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Mar 2009)

¿Pregunta esto no es un clasico, compra con el rumor vende con la noticia por la anunciada conferencia para explicar como se realizara el plan de salvamento bancario?.


----------



## Misterio (23 Mar 2009)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Pregunta esto no es un clasico, compra con el rumor vende con la noticia por la anunciada conferencia para explicar como se realizara el plan de salvamento bancario?.




Eso estaba pensando yo ahora, que si cuando acabe la explicación del plan a lo mejor de +3% pasamos a -1 en USA, pero de mantenerser la subida después y pasar el 800 no se o es un cebo muy bueno o es que va a seguir subiendo unos cuantos días más.


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2009)

Lo únicos beneficiados son los bancos... van a dejar la bolsa alcista hasta abril.


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Mar 2009)

No he podido resistirme
El dow ya chocó con la línea de tendencia bajista de medio plazo.
Esperando acontecimientos.es un escollo duro
El MACD aún tiene mucho recorrido alcista.Extraño pero a veces pasa. ¿?
Gráfico de cierres.


----------



## Bayne (23 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mis cortos se tambalean,como suba un poquito mas me los tiran :



Yo estoy igual, corto en SAN 5.29 y BBV 6.14, no es mucha pérdida, a ver cómo se da la tarde...


----------



## chameleon (23 Mar 2009)

es que no lo puedo comprender, ¿porqué sube tanto?



> ING pierde 3.710 millones en el 4T frente a una previsión de pérdidas de 3.900 millones
> El banco holandés planea transferir sus activos hipotecarios devaluados al Gobierno de Holanda



esa transferencia todavía no se ha anunciado ni es oficial. ¿pasará lo mismo aquí? 
la diferencia es que aquí oficialmente no hay esos activos devaluados

mirando grafiquitos estamos en zonas de sobrecompra, pero ya lo estábamos el viernes


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2009)

Pues yo creo que esta tarde vamos a morder el guano, esta última caida desde los máximos ha sido porque en 2128 hay una resistencia fuerte (no de largo plazo), ahora tenemos una especie de soporte muy débil en 2016, si nos caemos de ahí nos iremos fácilmente al 2005.

De ahí al 2000 y a perforar mínimos del día es muy poco trecho.

edito: La resistencia fuerte en el mini-S&P no es el 800, como en el contado, sino el 791 y el máximo del día en este futuro ha sido 790.75, sospechoso.


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2009)

Ya... ya... pero nosotros estamos condicionados al S&P sobre todo.... si USA tira hacia arriba... allá que vamos nosotros detrás.


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya... ya... pero nosotros estamos condicionados al S&P sobre todo.... si USA tira hacia arriba... allá que vamos nosotros detrás.



La última caida ha sido fortísima en el S&P, mucho más que la de los europeos (y eso que ellos están en el overnight), esto ya huele a guano que apesta y hará falta un gran milagro esta tarde para que subamos, incluso para acabar laterales.


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2009)

Desde la caída ficticia del viernes y su posterior recuperación, cualquier cosa puede ocurrir en nuestro IBEX.


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2009)

* ing direct: Nos gusta pertener al sistema bancario español porque **es sano*


*Marsico Capital reduce su participación en el capital*

[ GAMESA ]

Marsico Capital Management LLC comunica que ha reducido su participación en el capital de Gamesa por debajo del 5% hasta el 4,813% del capital.


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> * ing direct: Nos gusta pertener al sistema bancario español porque **es sano*



¿es sano pertenecer al sistema bancario español? o
¿es sano el sistema bancario español?


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2009)

Mas bien ninguno de los dos.


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2009)

*
ÍNDICE FED CHICAGO *

La Reserva Federal de Chicago ha publicado que su indicador de actividad económica nacional se elevó en febrero hasta -2,83 desde -3,74 de enero. Tres de los cuatro indicadores (producción y consumo, empleo y viviendas) mejoraron, aunque el indicador se mantiene en terreno negativo.

La media de tres meses ascendió hasta -3,48 desde -3,61 de enero *(un dato negativo indica que la economía está creciendo por debajo de su tendencia histórica).*


----------



## Riviera (23 Mar 2009)

Pues yo tengo la sensacion de Chameleon.He hecho el idiota de manera barbara.Vendi a 4 mis ieneges pensando que habia hecho el negocio de mi vida.Acabo de entrar en ing a 5,06,he entrado en contra mia y de toda logica.Que dios se apiade de mi por lo menos hasta las 4 p.m.


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Pues yo tengo la sensacion de Chameleon.He hecho el idiota de manera barbara.Vendi a 4 mis ieneges pensando que habia hecho el negocio de mi vida.Acabo de entrar en ing a 5,06,he entrado en contra mia y de toda logica.Que dios se apiade de mi por lo menos hasta las 4 p.m.



*Deberias ser mas cauto.... ha subido despues de aclarar que van a renunciar a cobrar los BONUS para sus ejecutivos... (probablemente)
*


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2009)

Citi +23,00% pre


----------



## Alexandros (23 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *aig cae más de un -22% en preapertura*



Sube un 20%.


AIG - American International Group, Inc. - Google Finance


Un saludo.


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2009)

Si, me he equivocado... gracias.


----------



## Catacrack (23 Mar 2009)

Yo tengo unas AIG que compre a 1.50 y las vi por menos de 0.40$, la semana pasada las tenia que a ver soltado y me confie en que pudieran pasar de 2$ y me comi los mocos.

Cuando es recomendable vender esta aseguradora que se va a la mierda?


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo tengo unas AIG que compre a 1.50 y las vi por menos de 0.40$, la semana pasada las tenia que *a ver* soltado y me confie en que pudieran pasar de 2$ y me comi los mocos.



La mayoría escribe 'a ver' por 'haber' y tu haces lo contrario, con lo sencillo que es escribir bien :

Lo siento, pero tenía que decirlo.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (23 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La mayoría escribe 'a ver' por 'haber' y tu haces lo contrario, con lo sencillo que es escribir bien :
> 
> Lo siento, pero tenía que decirlo.



A ver si te aclaras con lo que debería haber escrito, porque no es lo mismo haber visto que ver el haber.


----------



## Catacrack (23 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La mayoría escribe 'a ver' por 'haber' y tu haces lo contrario, con lo sencillo que es escribir bien :
> 
> Lo siento, pero tenía que decirlo.




Es lo que tiene haber hecho solo 3h de lengua castellana a la semana. Y que sepa que las proximas generaciones solo haran 2h si sale adelante la nueva reforma educativa. Asi que cada dia le pegaremos mas patadas al diccionario. Pero si usted quiere yo le hablo mi lengua materna perfectamente.


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2009)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> A ver si te aclaras con lo que debería haber escrito, porque no es lo mismo haber visto que ver el haber.



Debió *haber* dicho 'haber' por la misma razón del primer 'haber' de mi frase, verbo hacer seguido de participio.

Pero en fin, que no quiero ahondar más en la cuestión, solo ha sido un ataque nazi-ortográfico-impulsivo


----------



## chameleon (23 Mar 2009)

el viernes puse las figuras en isla de SAN e ING. son figuras tremendamente alcistas.
ING tendría recorrido hasta el entorno de 7,6 mientras que SAN tendría hasta poco más de 6.
creo que tiene más potencial ING


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Mar 2009)

De momento, de guano nada... si sube hasta Telecinco, por dios, y eso que ya no tienen al calvo de la Formula 1.


----------



## comparto-piso (23 Mar 2009)

me pongo corto en tef en 15,08


----------



## evidente (23 Mar 2009)

algún alma caritativa
cómo se generan las cotizaciones en el premarket? se puede vender / comprar sin abrir la bolsa?


----------



## carvil (23 Mar 2009)

Buenas tardes

Parece que iremos a ver los 800 en el S&P. El plan de Timo-thy Geithner nos hace subir, pero, ¿Necesitará la aprobación del Congreso? Haber que ocurre


----------



## Riviera (23 Mar 2009)

Kujiiiiiiiireeeeee! ¿cuales son las sensaciones despues del plan de los activos toxicos?


----------



## wsleone (23 Mar 2009)

joer cómo anda hoy el "haber " - "a ver". Sigo agazapado con la recortada a tope


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Mar 2009)

Es un cachondeo lo de la bolsa.Hace un par de semanas parecia que nos ibamos directamente al mismo infierno,y ahora no deja de subir,y subir,y subir...mi no entender :


----------



## ertitoagus (23 Mar 2009)

directos al 17000 hombres de poca fé


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2009)

Al final parece que el 'milagro' ha sido el dato de viviendas, de no ser por el no estaríamos en estos niveles de ahora.


----------



## evidente (23 Mar 2009)

evidente dijo:


> algún alma caritativa
> cómo se generan las cotizaciones en el premarket? se puede vender / comprar sin abrir la bolsa?



please, porfis, bitte!!!!


----------



## Misterio (23 Mar 2009)

Parece un día clave, si pasan el 800 para infinito y más allá, sino lo pasa pues será como todas las veces que los americanos han anunciado algo y el efecto ha durado 2 días, volveremos a las andadas en breve.


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Parece un día clave, si pasan el 800 para infinito y más allá, sino lo pasa pues será como todas las veces que los americanos han anunciado algo y el efecto ha durado 2 días, volveremos a las andadas en breve.



Vuelvo a recordar que el miércoles es día de luna nueva y últimamente todas las vísperas de lunas llenas y nuevas (o casi todas) suelen servir para hacer cambios de tendencia a corto plazo.


----------



## carvil (23 Mar 2009)

El nivel clave es 800 *con volúmen*, en el S&P, ahora el volumen es bajo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Mar 2009)

¿Ibex 8000?

Creo que ahora el 7700 ha quedado atras.

¿El 8000 del ibex significa algo o sólo es una cifra redonda?, ¿camino despejado hasta el 8300, creo que era?


----------



## Kujire (23 Mar 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Kujiiiiiiiireeeeee! ¿cuales son las sensaciones despues del plan de los activos toxicos?



"ante todo mucha calma" ya sabéis que yo soy pro-rebote pero lo que venga de TIM no me lo creo y va a tener que pasar por la parrilla del congreso, ... con todos los problemas que ha habido con AIG, TARP, el presupuesto, el plan obama, el energético etc etc ... y ahora el PPIP....

En fin, esto se va a dilatar y dilatar y dilatar, y si se dilata mucho ... el niño se nos va a escapar del susto por el agujero:

hay muchos rumores de que TIM G, no va durar mucho....

S&P muy cerca de hacer un Touch-Up en el 800


----------



## otropepito (23 Mar 2009)

Algunos están descorchando ya el champán:

El gestor estrella de Templeton dice que el rebote ya está aquí - Expansión.com

Es de otro soplapollas con intereses que dice que este es el acojorebote bueno y que ya hemos visto el suelo de la bolsa. 

Hala, todo el mundo a empeñarse en renta variable. !!


----------



## Condor (23 Mar 2009)

Si hay rebote será por el inflacionario programa que se urde. Ya verán como es lo que sucederá. Inflación divino tesoro.


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2009)

Pues yo estoy bajista desde el jueves pasado, que fue cuando hicimos el último máximo a corto plazo, desde aquel día (y puse comentario al respecto) podemos haber subido algo pero no hemos superado aun esos niveles, ni creo que vayamos a superarlos.

Y creo que no volveremos a verlos en, como mínimo, unos cuantos meses.


----------



## carvil (23 Mar 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Algunos están descorchando ya el champán:
> 
> El gestor estrella de Templeton dice que el rebote ya está aquí - Expansión.com
> 
> ...



Pues yo estaría afilando los cortos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Mar 2009)

Ufff no se lo que podre aguantar... Que salga obama hablando ya !!!


----------



## Gamu (23 Mar 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Si hay rebote será por el inflacionario programa que se urde. Ya verán como es lo que sucederá. Inflación divino tesoro.



está mas que claro. Antes de que los ricos pierdan más dinero en renta variable, saquearán a los ahorradores via inflación. 

Está todo el pescado vendido en el mercado bajista, ahora toca subir por la via de la devaluación de las divisas respecto de las acciones, no porque la economía se recupere.


----------



## chameleon (23 Mar 2009)

Condor, ¿eres un hipotecado? 

Ajo y agua porque la deflación en ejpain va a ser de órdago


----------



## Condor (23 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> está mas que claro. Antes de que los ricos pierdan más dinero en renta variable, saquearán a los ahorradores via inflación.
> 
> Está todo el pescado vendido en el mercado bajista, ahora toca subir por la via de la devaluación de las divisas respecto de las acciones, no porque la economía se recupere.



O eso, subida inflacionaria, o deflación tierra arrasada y el mundo no es Japón, ¿o sí?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Mar 2009)

La cotización de la triste figura (Repsol) en 13€ y Cárpatos hablando de movimientos en el mercado petrolero:



> Dentro del sector petrolero, tenemos que Suncor compra Petro-Canada, lo que afecta positivamente al sector entero.



En momentos como éste uno agradece que Repsol valga en bolsa lo mismo que Cepsa... 

Empieza a haber alguna aventurilla empresarial por ahí, demasiada liquidez acumulada y demasiada empresa de tamano medio con la capitalización bursátil por los suelos.

A ver si hay suerte.

Edito: yo, personalmente, prefiero que suba bastante más antes de la opa. Cuidado chame que la estás esperando a 10€ pero las opas vienen cuando empieza a haber liquidez disponible en el mercado, eso sucede, por definición, después de dejar atrás los mínimos.


----------



## Gamu (23 Mar 2009)

Condor dijo:


> O eso, subida inflacionaria, o deflación tierra arrasada y el mundo no es Japón, ¿o sí?



si la zona euro vive una deflacion prolongada, lo único que nos quedará al cabo de 10 años será una divisa fuerte. Japos, Americanos y Britanicos imprimiendo a saco, y nuestros "socios" de europa del este con monedas hiperdevaluadas... 

Si hasta Alemania, con toda su productividad, ha visto reducido su PIB en un 5% debido a la caida de sus exportaciones... 

Eso si, los bajistas estarían contentisimos de que llegaramos a ese punto, porque ni una sola compañia europea sobreviviria, y ellos podrían forrarse. Pero Trichet y cia tienen otros planes en mente, dejando sin un duro a TODOS los especuladores bajistas se ganarian el aplauso de casi todo el mundo, y lo van a hacer.


----------



## Condor (23 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> Condor, ¿eres un hipotecado?
> 
> Ajo y agua porque la deflación en ejpain va a ser de órdago




Si el BCE imprime dinero inorgánico si que tendremos inflación, se pongan como se pongan los deflacionistas.

Y respondiendo a tu pregunta de si estoy hipotecado: si, lo estoy, y pago 420 euros mensuales de una hipoteca a la que le quedan 11 años; es decir, ¿estoy hipotecado?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> si la zona euro vive una deflacion prolongada, lo único que nos quedará al cabo de 10 años será una divisa fuerte. Japos, Americanos y Britanicos imprimiendo a saco, y nuestros "socios" de europa del este con monedas hiperdevaluadas...
> 
> Si hasta Alemania, con toda su productividad, ha visto reducido su PIB en un 5% debido a la caida de sus exportaciones...
> 
> Eso si, los bajistas estarían contentisimos de que llegaramos a ese punto, porque ni una sola compañia europea sobreviviria, y ellos podrían forrarse. Pero Trichet y cia tienen otros planes en mente, dejando sin un duro a TODOS los especuladores bajistas se ganarian el aplauso de casi todo el mundo, y lo van a hacer.



La única divisa fuerte que va a quedar va a ser la moneda china, ellos son los que tienen endeudabilidad y serán los que tiren del carro del consumo.

El resto a depreciar la moneda y a pagar las deudas, aunque por turnos, primero estamos dejando que el dólar y la libra estén más débiles (Japón ya tuvo su turno), después, cuando escampe en USA, nos toca hundir el € a nosotros, ya veréis lo aplicado que es Trichet cuando quiere.

En España deflación de caballo porque no sólo estamos endeudados, es que además no hay relevo generacional, no hay nadie detrás nuestro que pueda endeudarse, natalidad por los suelos.

Por lo menos en USA, dentro de 4 ó 5 años habrán alcanzado la mayoría de edad unos cuantos millones de americanos que tendrán su endeudabilidad "virgen" para tirar del carro.

¿Qué porcentaje de la población representan todos los españoles que alcanzarán la mayoría de edad en los próximos, digamos, 5 años? Pues una mierda, un porcentaje de risa, aunque se endeudaran hasta las trancas no podrían tirar de un carro tan grande.


----------



## chameleon (23 Mar 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Y respondiendo a tu pregunta de si estoy hipotecado: si, lo estoy, y pago 420 euros mensuales de una hipoteca a la que le quedan 11 años; es decir, ¿estoy hipotecado?



pues felicidades
lo de deflación, creo que debemos distinguir por países. ¿japón? para los PIGS va a ser mucho peor, y aqui en ejpain va a ser una debacle, eso garantizado


----------



## Condor (23 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> pues felicidades
> lo de deflación, creo que debemos distinguir por países. ¿japón? para los PIGS va a ser mucho peor, y aqui en ejpain va a ser una debacle, eso garantizado



Si no estuviera Ejpain y los demás PII (no olvidemos Ireland)GS en el BCE y Alemania con ellos hasta el tuétano estaría contigo, pero no es el caso. Estamos en el BCE y SI encienden la maquinita, que echa chispas en EE.UU., inflación para todos.


----------



## Kujire (23 Mar 2009)

*Breaking News .... desde la Casa Blanca*

Obama ya ha salido ... y ha hablado de lo que no sabe(el bad bank, etc..), así que ha sido escueto y ha dicho básicamente que.... mañana hablará más...

Yo creo que quería salir en la foto del Dow...


----------



## Casiano (23 Mar 2009)

ertitoagus dijo:


> directos al 17000 hombres de poca fé



Juanlu dixit (aunque lleva un poco de retraso).


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Mar 2009)

Follado vilmente cierro cortos en BBVA y Repsol 
Los demas no se hasta donde los aguantare


----------



## Misterio (23 Mar 2009)

Así que este era el lunes que tanto miedo nos daba


----------



## crack (23 Mar 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Así que este era el lunes que tanto miedo nos daba



Que nos daba, no... que me han pillado unos cortos que ni recordaba que abrí y me han JODIDO la mitad de las plusvalías del año... :


----------



## Bayne (23 Mar 2009)

crack dijo:


> Que nos daba, no... que me han pillado unos cortos que ni recordaba que abrí y me han JODIDO la mitad de las plusvalías del año... :



800 euros no es dinero, aguanto los cortos en SAN y BBV, mañana igual me acochino en tablas y vendo...a saber


----------



## bk001 (23 Mar 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Si el BCE imprime dinero inorgánico si que tendremos inflación, se pongan como se pongan los deflacionistas.
> 
> Y respondiendo a tu pregunta de si estoy hipotecado: si, lo estoy, y pago 420 euros mensuales de una hipoteca a la que le quedan 11 años; es decir, ¿estoy hipotecado?



bienvenido al club,

te respondo con otra pregunta ¿que crees que pasará si pierdes tu trabajo?

Por supuesto no me estoy refiriendo a tu caso concreto, en Hispanistan habrán muchos con unas hipotecas no demasiado fuertes pero a la que pierdan su trabajo y no tengan ayudas familiares , tus ingresos = 0 y da igual el importe de la hipoteca, el resultado es el mísmo o peor, el banco puede ejecutar antes una hipoteca de 60.000e sobre un bien de "200.000e" que otra de 180.000 sobre los mismos teoricos "200.000". Razón: sabe que no puede vender ,en subasta ,por más de ~100.000.


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2009)

Otro día para HALL OF FAME ibex.... al final cerrará como comentaba en la mañana *+3,xx %* XD


----------



## crack (23 Mar 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> 800 euros no es dinero, aguanto los cortos en SAN y BBV, mañana igual me acochino en tablas y vendo...a saber



Ojalá fueran 800 euros, pero creo que aguantaré mañana a ver cómo se pone el día. Si verdea, fuera...


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2009)

Quizás mañana empezamos el nuevo ciclo.... lo mejor es preservar el capital... hasta el momento oportuno.


----------



## Bayne (23 Mar 2009)

crack dijo:


> Ojalá fueran 800 euros, pero creo que aguantaré mañana a ver cómo se pone el día. Si verdea, fuera...



Yo haré como tú dependiendo del verde, si se pone en -1.500 vendo con pérdidas y a preservar capital como dice DP


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2009)

Señores inflacionistas, llevamos 3 intentos serios de pasar el 800 en el S&P, máximo en 801 que coincide perfectamente con la llegada al nivel 38.2% de la onda cuarta de medio plazo en la que estamos, además es el segundo intento desde el jueves y no hemos llegado a los máximos de ese día.

No parece que vayamos a tener cuarto intento, normalmente el cuarto debería servir para pasar ese nivel, pero parece que no hay ganas.

Si no hay más intentos podemos dar por iniciada la onda 5a bajista de medio plazo que nos servirá para llegar al 576 del S&P, de todas formas habrá que ver que ocurre hasta el final de la sesión.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Mar 2009)

Cuidadín, que se están tocando resistencias y aunque no se superan nos quedamos en el mismo sitio sin bajar casi nada.

Se nota que presiona el dinero, están metiendo dinero "a paladas" en la bolsa.


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2009)

AZKU....hoy se han portado tus CAF.... es una pena la poca negociación...


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (23 Mar 2009)

Tal vez hoy hemos visto el sprint que precede a la caída libre. Mínimo mañana recogida de beneficios. La oportunidad del día la he visto en Grifols, valor refugio cerca de mínimos.

Y OHL en erección, el día después de vender. Cago en el pajarito del forero que le cantó que la acción se iba a los infiernos.


----------



## Bayne (23 Mar 2009)

Se de una que va a anunciar la venida del mesías, el sum sum corda, el "novamás"...


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2009)

No te confundas, se fue a 6,30€ desde los 6,80€.... el futuro a 3 sesiones no he llegado a predecirlo... de hecho yo vendí antes de los 6,30€


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (23 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No te confundas, se fue a 6,30€ desde los 6,80€.... el futuro a 3 sesiones no he llegado a predecirlo... de hecho yo vendí antes de los 6,30€



Lo interpreté como una acción apestada por algún rumor de su actividad. Las tendencias de la acción a corto no me preocupan tanto. Tambien es verdad que me precipité después del jueves, cuando el broker me rechazó la venta de un stop-loss y me dejó con el culo al aire. 

En fin, mi nueva apuesta es Grifols.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Mar 2009)

no me gusta nada esto

¿que es lo que mas ha subido en el DJ?, ¿los bancos, no?

huelo el napalm quemado sobre las gacelitas


----------



## Kujire (23 Mar 2009)

*Breaking News ... TouchUPDow*

modo Gemma Mengual ON

como se nota que la comida nos ha sentdo bien, hemos roto resistencias .... *mi casita ahora más cerca*

chof chof 

Dow 7,650.81 * +372.43* (5.12%)
S&P 500 *809.30* +40.76 (5.30%)
Nasdaq 1,526.59 +69.32 (4.76%)


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2009)

Mucho me temo que vamos a tener que pulsar el botón de reset del sentimiento bajista, o de lo contrario, nos vamos a seguir perdiendo las plusvalias, llevamos 10 días de subidas.

Y cada día encadenamos noticias para seguir subiendo............... REPSOL ha roto los 13,00€ buena señal de fortaleza, ENDESA me sigue gustando... pero esta cot va por libre.

POPULAR... desde los 4,11€ hasta el magnifico cierre de hoy, sigue siendo un valor con intenciones de superar los 5,00€

GAMESA ha hecho hoy un juego para gacelillas... rojo y posterior recuperación -alrededor de las 15:00h- con un cierre de +3,xx%


----------



## Riviera (23 Mar 2009)

Eso si,a este se lo han cargado al mas fiel estilo de nuestro monarca.Lo han sacado de la jaula,lo han emborrachado y lo han puesto enfrente de la escopeta.


----------



## Misterio (23 Mar 2009)

Supongo que esto tenga algún límite, o es que va a ser hasta el infinito?


----------



## carvil (23 Mar 2009)

En 815 se para por hoy


----------



## Bayne (23 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mucho me temo que vamos a tener que pulsar el botón de reset del sentimiento bajista, o de lo contrario, nos vamos a seguir perdiendo las plusvalias, llevamos 10 días de subidas.



A ti te lo he leído alguna vez, no hay que encabezonarse con lo que pensemos y hay que seguir al mercado, pero tal como está la cosa, a saber...
En fin, claudico, creo que mañana cierro cortos...


----------



## Kujire (23 Mar 2009)

carvil dijo:


> En 815 se para por hoy



: ... lo veo y lo subo:

Dow 7,725.92  +447.54 (6.15%)
S&P 500 816.52  +47.98 (6.24%)
Nasdaq 1,541.19 +83.92 (5.76%)

Edito: Oro baja, Bonos bajan, y hay muuucho volúmen.... enterrar el hacha y dejar de buscar al oso


----------



## luisfernando (23 Mar 2009)

al final va ha llevar razón azkuna jaja, cuando se alineen el DOW y el IBEX 11/s Financiero xD

pero no os engañeis, que esto que está pasando es totalmente incierto, un bulo que te cagas, y te cagaras cuando llegue el Peak Oil & Hiperinflacion


----------



## Kujire (23 Mar 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> al final va ha llevar razón azkuna jaja, cuando se alineen el DOW y el IBEX 11/s Financiero xD
> 
> pero no os engañeis, que esto que está pasando es totalmente incierto, un bulo que te cagas, y te cagaras cuando llegue el Peak Oil & Hiperinflacion



Uy lo que ha dicho!

DOW 7,759.45 *+481.07* (6.61%)
S&P 500 820.14 +51.60 (6.71%)
Nasdaq 1,546.95 +89.68 (6.15%)
<hr>
Modo pastorcillo de Villapaabajo ON

Y GM qué? Otra vez en bancarrota???

Ford 2.88 +0.13 (4.73%) 
GM 3.40 +0.22 (6.92%)


----------



## Misterio (23 Mar 2009)

823 cagate lorito +7%, ahora con inventarse unos cuantos datos más a favor lo plantan donde quieran.


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2009)

Les ha costado decidirse a superar máximos a las bolsas, pero al final lo han conseguido.

¿alguna noticia especial de última hora para tanta subida inesperada?

Mañana veremos que nos depara la luna.


----------



## evidente (23 Mar 2009)

disculpen, cómo es que se generan las valoraciones pre market?


----------



## Jucari (23 Mar 2009)

Estamos delante la famosa subida del 20% esperada????...


----------



## Misterio (23 Mar 2009)

Jucari dijo:


> Estamos delante la famosa subida del 20% esperada????...



Al 20% ya hemos llegado desde mínimos, en USA los han pasado, por eso me intriga saber en que momento esto se convierte en una sobrecompra brutal que tiene que tener alguna corrección.


----------



## carvil (23 Mar 2009)

Si, que el plan de Geithner incrementa el riesgo de crash. Ojo el *tramo último* de la subida ha sido con poco volumen.

Cuando haya que enseñar las cartas veremos que mano llevan


----------



## Tupper (23 Mar 2009)

Ozú, vaya subidón.


----------



## evidente (23 Mar 2009)

citi sube hoy 19.85% con un volúmen 102% superior a la media de los últimos tres meses.
lo mismo sucede con muchas otras, bac - abk- aig - etc


----------



## Tupper (23 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mucho me temo que vamos a tener que pulsar el botón de reset del sentimiento bajista, o de lo contrario, nos vamos a seguir perdiendo las plusvalias, llevamos 10 días de subidas.



Poz sí, poz sí. 

Realmente vamos a tener que empezar a considerar que esto es un punto de inflexión. Igual hay que ir metiendo ya la patita.


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pero nikkei habia fallado 2 veces con 8000, ahora va y lo supera por el 3%... eso es una señal positiva a todas luces



ven como era buena señal..... cual es el limite del canal segun ustedes... en ibex digo


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Mar 2009)

mañana alguien habra ganado la porra ya?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Mar 2009)

Esto huele requetemal.

No quiero ser cenizo, pero en este rebote van a pillar al 90% del 10% que aún no estaba sin pillar.

Veremos dentro de un mes...


----------



## Kujire (23 Mar 2009)

Hablando en serio Azkuna, te dejo una historia para el doggi



> Érase una vez, una dulce gacelilla. Era jóven y simpática, pertenecía a una manada de las muchas que hay entre Kenia y Tanzania. El invierno había sido duro, seco y frío, la manada deseaba la llegada de la época de lluvias, pero parecía no llegar, casi la mitad de la manada se había quedado en el camino, la mayoría en las fauces de leoncios, pero también por meffurtivos o por seguir a las gacelas madoff
> 
> Los más viejos a duras penas seguian el ritmo y unidos a la falta de memoria de las jóvenes, no eran capaces de frenar el ímpetu de las gacelillas con menos experiencia. La vida de una gacela es sencilla, pero siempre tiene que estar despierta y con las orejas bien atentas, el viento puede ser su aliado o su enemigo, y los leoncios ... siempre están ahí ....acechando:
> 
> ...



otro día te cuento como sigue la historía...


----------



## chameleon (23 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ven como era buena señal..... cual es el limite del canal segun ustedes... en ibex digo



va a sobrepasar los 8300, y luego chocar con esa directriz (soporte en ese momento) varios meses, subiendo y bajando


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hablando en serio Azkuna, te dejo una historia para el doggi
> 
> 
> 
> otro día te cuento como sigue la historía...





que nooooooo, que yo he posteado esto en otro lado....
si yo soy de los de 5500-6100




> tope 8250, el que no lo vea, que meta que meta, la pega es que el dow tiene mejor pinta y que puede arrastrar...


----------



## Kujire (23 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> que nooooooo, que yo he posteado *esto en otro lado....*
> si yo soy de los de 5500-6100



*El lado oscuro de ibex???
*
Espera al siguiente capítulo o "capitulo"

TO BE CONTINUED que se dice ...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Mar 2009)

madre del amor hermoso!peazo de subidon uno se va de puente tranquilamente y me pierdo lo mejor,creo que subieremos hasta la reunion del g-20,poquito a poco y con muchos bandazos...a partir de ahi dios dira...me voy a actualizar mis graficos y mañana a lo mejor picoteo un poquito 


saludos compañeros!


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> *El lado oscuro de ibex???
> *
> Espera al siguiente capítulo o "capitulo"
> 
> TO BE CONTINUED que se dice ...



enel hilo del 7%!

jeje, por cierto, la seleccion natural hace que mueran los mas debiles y la manada sea mas fuerte


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Mar 2009)

Llego ahora y me encuentro esto... !!!! :

Madre mía, suerte que pongo stops!!!! : Mulder, a mi me hace pensar en nuevos recuentos de ondas, a ver si pasado-mañana puedo postear algo, me estoy cambiando de piso... a uno de alquiler!!!! 

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Mar 2009)

y el tuyo que haces con el?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> y el tuyo que haces con el?



Se lo alquilamos a una amiga...

Pasamos de piso de 70m2 a piso de 120m2+terraza y jardín de 180m2+parking+zona comunitaria con piscina por 300€ más...

Saludos...

PD: Es que tenemos una labrador de 5meses y necesitábamos la terraza...


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Mar 2009)

una labrador? ahi ahi, para cultivar la huerta, plan madmaxista total... saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> una labrador? ahi ahi, para cultivar la huerta, plan madmaxista total... saludos



Realmente es una labradora, la estoy entrenando para rescate... así que necesito espacio y un sitio donde dejarla... 

Por cierto, no me he podido resistir y le he abierto cortos al Stoxx, nivel 2059,5... 

Saludos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Mar 2009)

mmmm me ha salido el grafico muy pequeño...el valor es acerinox
ahi os dejo una de mis favoritas para esta semana.....las ultimas veces que se situo por encima de su MM dejo esos velones blancos de gordas plusvalias,no digo que la historia se repita pero el riesgo/rentabilidad me merecen la pena (aun con todo este subidon sigue estando relativamente cerca de minimos en 8) 
lo inteligente seria esperar a que hiciese una pequeña correccion y tal antes de entrar pero creo que me va a poder la avaricia y entrare a saco...en fin ...ya veremos dijo un ciego
a todo esto el grafico de abajo muestra que son las manos fuertes(en azul) las que estan entrando en el valor ,asi que habra que ir para alla


saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Mar 2009)

otra que tambien me gusta es acciona me ha castigado en alguna ocasion pero esta vez puede ser la buena

si...sigo con la misma version del emule...ya lo se


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Mar 2009)

7700, 8300, 9800.

7700 kaput

Round two, fight...

Por cierto festival, yo tengo "acerinoxes" y coincido con lo que dices, es la cíclica más dinámica, además parece que sus directivos no se andan con tonterías a la hora de tomar decisiones drásticas, hacen el petate y a producir aceros a otro lado...


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Mar 2009)

mis CAF bien gracias


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Mar 2009)

y ya la ultima y mas arriesgada,las bbva....me parece dificil de creer pero las jodias siguen teniendo recorrido al alza por lo menos hasta 7 ,eso si ,esta tendria que hacer una correccion antes o todos mis escasos conocimientos de analisis tecnico se veran resquebrajados......

hala me voy a dormir que estoy hecho un guiñapo!
saludos pinches bolseros!


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2009)

ACERINOX, veo un doble techo en 12,xx€ ha vuelto a su suelo de 8,xx ... no la ves con tendencia bajista? hoy del 1M de tit... el 90% han sido ventas.

Cuidado...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ACERINOX, veo un doble techo en 12,xx€ ha vuelto a su suelo de 8,xx ... no la ves con tendencia bajista? hoy del 1M de tit... el 90% han sido ventas.
> 
> Cuidado...



¿donde consigues ver las compraventas?(seguro que ya te lo han preguntado 1 millon de veces)
hombre ,si llega a 12 ya me estaria haciendo feliz y con tendencia bajista a medio plazo estan casi todas pero a corto una semanita o 2 me da buenas vibras

otra que me pone muuuuyyyyy palote es gas natural,pero esta si que seria cuestion de fe mas que de un analisis


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2009)

Visual chart Bolsa. Bolsa en tiempo real. Informacin de Bolsa. Futuros Divisas ndices. Sistemas de Trading. Trading Software. Visual Chart Group te mando un privado.

Gas natural, como ya adverti.... la están dejando tranquila hasta la ampliación, no descarto algunos ataques puntuales.

ENDESA tiene que romper esta semana, mañana compraré... hoy he retirado la orden de compra antes de subasta, siempre la bajan unos centimos.

Mañana es un día importante, el nuevo responsable para ESPAÑA toma su cargo, etc............


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Mar 2009)

Ojo mañana ....

FT Alphaville » Blog Archive » Moody’s downgrades GE and GE Capital to Aa2


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Mar 2009)

esto es lo que se llama nocturnidad y alevosia..... lo dijo luisfernando.... es paraponerlo en el ppal



> Moody’s believes that the most significant risks to earnings in the current environment stem from GECC’s U.S. consumer finance businesses ($28 billion earning assets at year-end 2008, including private label credit card and sales finance), U.K. residential mortgage business ($22 billion), and commercial real estate operations ($81 billion).



pero en 2 horas dsd la noticia, no ha caido apenas ni en AH


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2009)

A los buenos días!

Ayer al final no cerramos los gaps, aunque los de hoy quedan cerca, el del Stoxx está por abajo.

Lo que me tiene despistado estos últimos días es mi broker con el volumen del S&P, sale una cosa rarísima. Yo evalúo la dirección de la tendencia y puntos de soporte/resistencia según pautas de volumen, si no sale este volumen mis pronósticos son lo que son últimamente, una cadena de errores y equívocos sin parar.

Cuando se solucione este problema, que será probablemente cuando hagamos el cambio horario, volveré a tener las cosas más claras. Aunque ya trabajo en una solución alternativa porque no se pueden estar cuatro semanas al año así.

De momento subimos, el primer objetivo en el Stoxx lo tenemos en 2106, ahí podríamos rebotar un poco hacia abajo, además el gap también está algo por abajo, pero es improbable que sea el final de toda la subida. Estamos empezando otro ciclo que parece que será alcista y cuando sepa algo más daré objetivos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Mar 2009)

Oye Mulder, yo el futuro del Stoxx lo veo ahora mismo en 216x..., como es que no me cuadran los números que das...? :

Saludos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

joer que cacho gap! a ver si corregimos un poquito y compro algo


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Oye Mulder, yo el futuro del Stoxx lo veo ahora mismo en 216x..., como es que no me cuadran los números que das...? :
> 
> Saludos...



Creo que tus CFD's y el futuro del Stoxx van totalmente desacompasados ahora mismo. Es algo que ocurre desde el día del vencimiento.

Hay una diferencia tremenda entre los dos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

esto no tiene nada que ver con el ibex pero leche !un agujeraco de 3.000 millones solo en la ccm que es una caja de mierda.....cuanto es el fondo de garantia de depositos?por que va a durar un suspiro...

Unicaja reclamará mañana más dinero al Banco de España para poner en marcha la fusión con CCM 

Braulio Medel, presidente de Unicaja. Foto: ArchivoEnlaces relacionadosSolbes ofrece recursos públicos para la fusión de Unicaja y CCM (11/03)
Unicaja necesita mayor apoyo del Estado para materializar la fusión con CCM sin poner en peligro su propio futuro. Ese el mensaje que los máximos responsables de la entidad andaluza plantearán mañana al Banco de España en una reunión a la que asistirán también los directivos de la caja castellana y los auditores de PricewaterhouseCoopers, que han cifrado el agujero de ésta última entidad en *3.000* millones de euros.


----------



## Stuyvesant (24 Mar 2009)

Como dijo confucio;

"Si es la primera cifra que hacen pública, no te la creas"


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Como dijo confucio;
> 
> "Si es la primera cifra que hacen pública, no te la creas"



En la edad media ya habían mercados de futuros del arroz en Japón. Pero de ahí a que alguien como Confucio diera consejos sobre bolsa y mercados creo que va un trecho


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

preparando largos en acerinox a 9.80 ...a ver si entran
lo mismo en gas natural a 9.32


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2009)

Buenos días.

TELEFONICA, despues de darse a conocer los datos de CHINA, nos va a llevar a +1,00% en breve.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Mar 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto, no me he podido resistir y le he abierto cortos al Stoxx, nivel 2059,5...
> 
> Saludos...



Vendido en 2047,5... 

Tengo que renacer como el Ave Fénix, y recuperarme de las pérdidas de ayer... :o

Saludos...


----------



## eduenca (24 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> esto no tiene nada que ver con el ibex pero leche !un agujeraco de 3.000 millones solo en la ccm que es una caja de mierda.....cuanto es el fondo de garantia de depositos?por que va a durar un suspiro...
> 
> Unicaja reclamará mañana más dinero al Banco de España para poner en marcha la fusión con CCM
> 
> ...



¿No dice la CCM que está en beneficios? Pues que tire para adelante, que según sus cuentas todo es maravilloso. Y de los 3.000 millones ni hablar, que empiece pagando Moltó con su patrimonio, que es el responsable del agujero, no los españoles que no tienen culpa de su negligencia profesional.


----------



## comparto-piso (24 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> TELEFONICA, despues de darse a conocer los datos de CHINA, nos va a llevar a +1,00% en breve.



pero que datos son?

te refieres a que bajara el ibex poniendose solo a un +1% o a que subira un 1% extra?


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2009)

*el beneficio de china telecom (telefónica) se desploma un 96%*


----------



## comparto-piso (24 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *el beneficio de china telecom (telefónica) se desploma un 96%*



pues a ver si es verdad que se desploma porque me puse corto ayer en 15,08 y voy perdiendo un poquito.


----------



## Riviera (24 Mar 2009)

Ing a 5.7,yo ya estoy haciendo como Quesada el de camera café cuando augura jugosas comisiones,pone la palma de la mano extendida hacia atrás y dice:Toco-to


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Mar 2009)

el tio de intereconomia ahora dice que los 10.000

pero no tiene la mirada limpia, se le nota


----------



## comparto-piso (24 Mar 2009)

pero que participacion tiene telefonica en china telecom? no creo que tenga demasiado no? o lo dices simplemente por ser una empresa del sector?


----------



## Speculo (24 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> preparando largos en acerinox a 9.80 ...a ver si entran
> lo mismo en gas natural a 9.32



Pues para mí que, como sigamos así, no te entran ni con calzador...

Yo estoy a ver si Gas Natural baja un poco, pero no se le ve muy débil que digamos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues para mí que, como sigamos así, no te entran ni con calzador...
> 
> Yo estoy a ver si Gas Natural baja un poco, pero no se le ve muy débil que digamos.



ya soy accionista de acerinox ya estoy en perdidas:o
ahhhhhh esto es como el primer chute para un toxicomano
Ibex ya he vuelto a tus brazos,vuelvo a ser un inversho!


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Mar 2009)

chame no esra?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Mar 2009)

Banquitos en caida libre


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2009)

Nos estamos animando... ehhhh pillines!!!


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2009)

Un poco gafes con ACERINOX.... nunca perseguir un precio...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

arghhhh nos hundimooooooossss


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Mar 2009)

Que tiene acerinox para congregar tanta atencion? (que no tengo ni idea,vamos)


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Mar 2009)

os voy a poner 2 velas negras


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2009)

Ayer, algunos inversores del hilo.... estaban interesados en ACERINOX... revisa los post desde las 23:30 hasta ahora.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

pues viendo como va ,es de esas que te seducen bailando y luego cuando la has invitado a un cubata te gruñen....
ya soy de gas natural tambien
Ya estoy dentro,se acabo el rebote!
si acx baja mas ..comprare otras poquitas en plan kamikaze loco


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Mar 2009)

yo lo llevaba siguiendo desde hace meses, pero me decante por CAF... que sigue parriba


----------



## Riviera (24 Mar 2009)

Si notais un olor desagradale no busquéis mucho.He sido yo que me he hecho patas pabajo


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2009)

*caf inyecta 50m a la filial de concesiones para apoyar su expansión.*


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Mar 2009)

mi pregunta es 

ha roto el canal bajista?


por técnico a mi me dice que si


pero mi corazoncito me dice que no


que hagooooo


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Mar 2009)

pille en 209 hace 15 dias o mas


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Mar 2009)

estoy haciendo una jugada pelin ariesgada,en esta bajada estoy cerrando cortos de bancos y abro largos en los mismos valores (BBVA y SAN) por lo menos ratear unos centimillos para diluir las perdidas que son muchas.


----------



## Speculo (24 Mar 2009)

Hay que cerrar el hueco.
Por cierto, Gas Natural también tiene que cerrar el hueco


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2009)

Ya tengo objetivos a cortísimo y corto plazo.

El Stoxx hoy se va hacia el 2024 como mínimo (ahora 2060) pero tiene como objetivo final 2286.

El gap ya ha sido cerrado, el S&P también lo ha hecho. Cuando el Stoxx llegue a los alrededores de ese objetivo mínimo empezaremos a subir fuerte, si llegamos ahí antes de que abran los gringos esta tarde será alcista, si no, la tendremos bajista.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

GAS NATURAL es el caballo loco del ibex...fuerte..robusto...dinamico y no como el churro ese de acerinox ...menos mal que entre las dos se compensan


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Mar 2009)

Pues yo me he metido en repsol a 13 pelados,nada menos 
Esperemos que al rebote le queden unas horas de vida

Y ya estoy palmando como un campeon,por aquello de mantener las tradiciones


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2009)

Abran juego señores.... todo al rojo!

SAN tomando posiciones...


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> estoy haciendo una jugada pelin ariesgada,en esta bajada estoy cerrando cortos de bancos y abro largos en los mismos valores (BBVA y SAN) por lo menos ratear unos centimillos para diluir las perdidas que son muchas.



Me imagino que estaras subiendote por las paredes lo menos...


----------



## rosonero (24 Mar 2009)

Del cielo al guano en un ratito ::


----------



## Speculo (24 Mar 2009)

Cuidadito ahora, que están recogiendo los dineros de los cuatro desinformados que han entrado esta mañana.
Cuando acabe la barrida, o seguimos para abajo, o vamos que nos vamos.


----------



## dillei (24 Mar 2009)

En cuanto os pongais alcistas esto se da la vuelta

Es la ley de Murphy


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Mar 2009)

Joder no doy una!


----------



## Misterio (24 Mar 2009)

Hombre los futuros americanos vienen con -1% pero estan muy cerca del 800 que tanto costó pasar así que supongo que algo de recogida de beneficios en el ibex después de 10 días seguidos subiendo tiene que haber, vamos que debería subir en un rato o por la tarde.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

yeeepaaaaa ,largo en mapfre a 1,70


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2009)

Las bolsas hoy han de bajar más, es probable que mañana sea el momento adecuado para ponerse largos. Yo recomendaría al que pueda aguantar sus largos fallidos que espere a mañana, la subida (si la hay) será muy fuerte y verá la paciencia que ha tenido hasta ahora (y más que va a tener) recompensada.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Las bolsas hoy han de bajar más, es probable que mañana sea el momento adecuado para ponerse largos. Yo recomendaría al que pueda aguantar sus largos fallidos que espere a mañana, la subida (si la hay) será muy fuerte y verá la paciencia que ha tenido hasta ahora (y más que va a tener) recompensada.



entonces no hay duda que me pondre corto


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Mar 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> mi pregunta es
> 
> ha roto el canal bajista?
> 
> ...




que me lo expliquennnnnn COÑE


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Mar 2009)

Si me voy a dar un paseito ahora,a tomar un cafe relajadamente y tal...me encontrare con un susto a la vuelta? No pongo stop ni nada,estoy harto de que me los revienten


----------



## Misterio (24 Mar 2009)

Telefonica	[Imprimir]	



DZ Bank rebaja de comprar a vender. Baja precio objetivo de 17 a 12


Jurl.


----------



## chameleon (24 Mar 2009)

bien, eso significa que todavía se puede entrar en blue chips baratillo, tef y rep a 10
jurjur


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> entonces no hay duda que me pondre corto



A lo mejor aciertas 

La tendencia principal dice largos, pero aun no estoy seguro de que hoy no nos giremos a la baja. Yo por si acaso voy a poner orden de cortos en los mínimos de ayer porque aun no me fío un pelo de esta subida.

edito: Lo único seguro es que hoy nos seguiremos cayendo hasta que abran los gringos, al menos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> que me lo expliquennnnnn COÑE



a mi modo de ver el ibex todavia no ha roto nada,somos pobres titeres de los yanquis que si han roto su canal bajista,con fuerza y sobretodo volumen..pero como ese es el que vamos siguiendo.......veo mas posibilidad de largos que de cortos
P.D: luego el mercado tirara por donde le de la gana como siempre


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Mar 2009)

chame, usted sigue con REPSOL al igual que el econolisto de intereconomia... por cierto usted no estaba en el foro mientras ese tipo estaba en pantalla...


mmmm 



mmmm


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Mar 2009)

BHS centrese en su entrevista

no ha roto nada


----------



## robergarc (24 Mar 2009)

Hacía un par de meses que no me pasaba por aquí, pero, por lo que veo, todo sigue igual. Mulder recomendando corto o largo en el mismo párrafo, Hannibal maldiciendo, Apolo acojonado, Chameleon y sus repsoles. Ay, el eterno retorno...

Reconforta saber que el mundo, nuestro mundo, es estable. Es el caluroso cobijo de lo cotidiano.

PD: Sigo, cómo no, pillado con mis Repsoles en 14 y pico...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

El índice PMI de gerentes de compra del sector manufacturero de la zona euro subió en marzo hasta los 34,0 puntos desde los 33,5 del mes anterior, según los datos adelantados publicados hoy. Los analistas esperaban que el indicador se mantuviera estable en los 33,5 enteros.

En cuanto al dato adelantado del PMI de servicios, se coloca en marzo en 40,1 puntos frente a los 39,2 de febrero. Los economistas esperaban una ligera bajada hasta los 39,1 enteros.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> BHS centrese en su entrevista
> 
> no ha roto nada



que le doy al botón rojo, que le doy al botón rojo y me meto de cabeza ehhhhh


----------



## chameleon (24 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> chame, usted sigue con REPSOL al igual que el econolisto de intereconomia... por cierto usted no estaba en el foro mientras ese tipo estaba en pantalla...



mira que si soy el mismísimo juanlui....


----------



## Disolucion (24 Mar 2009)

Huecos cerrados. Pa´bajo.


----------



## Speculo (24 Mar 2009)

Una pregunta con truco
_¿A qué precio se van a convertir los derechos de compra de gas natural?_


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Una pregunta con truco
> _¿A qué precio se van a convertir los derechos de compra de gas natural?_



ni puñetera idea,yo tengo un objetivo de 12 mas o menos ,a partir de ahi colocare el stop profit y a correr .......como ves ,estoy de lo mas informado


----------



## Speculo (24 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> ni puñetera idea,yo tengo un objetivo de 12 mas o menos ,a partir de ahi colocare el stop profit y a correr .......como ves ,estoy de lo mas informado



En estos momentos, vale menos comprar los derechos que comprar las acciones, tengas el objetivo que tengas.


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2009)

vaya vaya...



El titular del Juzgado de Instrucción número 22 de Barcelona ha archivado la causa contra el fundador de Astroc, Enrique Bañuelos, y otras tres personas por la presunta utilización de información privilegiada durante la OPA de Martinsa sobre Fadesa en septiembre de 2006 que, según la Fiscalía, les reportó un beneficio de 3,5 millones de euros.

Según el auto, el magistrado descarta que el empresario supiera que Martinsa iba a lanzar una OPA sobre Fadesa y que, aprovechando tal información, le dijera a Carmen Godia que comprara acciones de Fadesa a través del grupo del que era administradora, la sociedad G3T, que posee el 5% de las acciones de Astroc.

La Fiscalía de Barcelona sostenía que Godia, a través de un apoderado, contrató con el BBVA una operación de equity swap sobre acciones de Fadesa dos días antes del lanzamiento de la OPA, lo que supuso "una revalorización, con un beneficio de 3,5 millones de euros", según explica en la querella.

Los responsables de Morgan Stanley negaron haber informado a Bañuelos de la OPA

Sin embargo, el juez también ha exculpado al abogado y apoderado del grupo, Javier Amat Badrinas, del bufete barcelonés Amat i Vidal-Quadras, y al director financiero de BCN Godia, Jorge Gracia Silvestre, porque éstos compraron acciones de Fadesa con arreglo a la evolución de las cotizaciones, "sin ninguna información ajena al mercado".

La decisión se basa, entre otros, en las declaraciones de los responsables de Morgan Stanley -empresa encargada de vender Fadesa-, quienes negaron haber informado a Bañuelos de la OPA ni de la intención de Martinsa de adquirir la compañía.

Además, fuentes cercanas al empresario afirmaron que su nombre no aparece en ningún registro de iniciados, las listas que las compañías proporcionan a reguladores y autoridades competentes con las identidades de las personas que pueden conocer determinadas operaciones empresariales antes de que se produzcan y evitar así que se aprovechen de las circunstancias, por lo que no sabía nada del lanzamiento de la OPA.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> En estos momentos, vale menos comprar los derechos que comprar las acciones, tengas el objetivo que tengas.



los derechos de ampliacion eran por 7,50¿no? eso la verdad es que nunca lo he tenido muy controlado,¿comose comprarian esos derechos?¿cuando?
yo es que en el momento que me sacas del visualchart y del arriba-abajo se me nubla la razon

saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Mar 2009)

Economía/Finanzas.- Deutsche Bank espera volver a ser rentable este año tras registrar un "buen" arranque de 2009. europapress.es


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> espera[/B]-volver-ser-rentable-ano-registrar-buen-arranque-2009-20090324130308.html]Economía/Finanzas.- Deutsche Bank espera volver a ser rentable este año tras registrar un "buen" arranque de 2009. europapress.es



el whisful thinking ese tan de moda en estos tiempos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Mar 2009)

Fuera de los banquitos,solo me quedan unos cortos pequeños en repsol y acciona.
el problema es Iberdrola que tengo cortos masivos a 5.37


----------



## Speculo (24 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> los derechos de ampliacion eran por 7,50¿no? eso la verdad es que nunca lo he tenido muy controlado,¿comose comprarian esos derechos?¿cuando?
> yo es que en el momento que me sacas del visualchart y del arriba-abajo se me nubla la razon
> 
> saludos



Los derechos salen por acciones a 7,82 € y ahora mismo se están cotizando a 1,31 €. Se negocian como si fueran acciones.
Es decir, estarías comprando derechos para comprar a 7,82 + 1,31 = 9,13, mientras que la acción vale ahora mismo 9,4-9,5.


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2009)

El otro día estaban a 0,40€ los derechos... una buena operación si los vendes hoy a 1,18€


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

digan lo que digan los derechos, esta subiendo como un cohete
tanto si el ibex va para abajo como para arriba,ella ahi a lo suyo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> digan lo que digan los derechos, esta subiendo como un cohete
> tanto si el ibex va para abajo como para arriba,ella ahi a lo suyo



a dar plusvalias


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2009)

Vaya petardazo de CRITERIA en unos segundos del rojo a +3,xx% (ahora parece que se está moderando la subida)


----------



## chameleon (24 Mar 2009)

pues nada, ya sabíamos que tenía que venir alguna corrección
con las subidas de USA ayer puede que nos dejemos un 3% como poco


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2009)

Estamos una vez más a la espera de USA... tan optimista eres para un -3,00% ? XD


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2009)

*la unidad financiera de aig, investigada por posible fraude fiscal*


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

Goldman Sachs pretende devolver en abril las ayudas del Gobierno 
13:52

El banco estadounidense Goldman Sachs pretende reembolsar los 10.000 millones de dólares (7.379 millones de euros) de ayudas públicas procedentes del plan de rescate bancario el próximo mes de abril, según informa el diario The New York Times, que cita a fuentes conocedoras de la situación.

De confirmarse la devolución de las ayudas, Goldman Sachs se habría adelantado en varios meses a los planes inicialmente previstos por su consejero delegado, Lloyd C. Blankfein, quien había sugerido que los fondos públicos serían devueltos a finales de 2009.

A este respecto, The New York Times señala que la "repentina urgencia" de Goldman para devolver el dinero podría estar relacionada, además del alto interés del 5% que debe abonar por estos fondos, con la reciente polémica sobre el pago de bonificaciones en AIG, así como con las críticas recibidas por la entidad al conocerse que fue el mayor receptor del dinero público del rescate de la aseguradora en relación a sus inversiones en AIG.

acerinox.....cagada total .......ainssss vaya ojo tengo


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Mar 2009)

Joder con repsol,vaya accion mas soporifera.Casi estoy esperando a que alguien diga que ha vendido sus acerinox y meterme ahi


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder con repsol,vaya accion mas soporifera.Casi estoy esperando a que alguien diga que ha vendido sus acerinox y meterme ahi



jajajajaja  perraca


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2009)

REPSOL va muy vinculada al IBEX... como baje lo más min ... repercute directamente en la cot.

Tienes que tener paciencia... hasta la apertura de USA... seguimos igual.


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2009)

Pues llegamos a la apertura USA y el Stoxx sigue por encima de 2024, así que esta tarde guano del bueno.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Mar 2009)

Se estan empezando a encender todas las alarmas...la verdad es que casi la preferia soporifera


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

muhahahaha sois unas viejecitas asustadas
largo en acciona a 84,15


----------



## comparto-piso (24 Mar 2009)

yo cierro cortos en tef a 15,07 los habia abierto en 15,08 asi que casi lo comido por lo servido. Mi primera operacion con cortos y me quedo plano pero bueno despues del subidon USA de ayer me temia lo peor hoy.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Mar 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> yo cierro cortos en tef a 15,07 los habia abierto en 15,08 asi que casi lo comido por lo servido. Mi primera operacion con cortos y me quedo plano pero bueno despues del subidon USA de ayer me temia lo peor hoy.



Hay que aguantar los cortos!Que no muerden!


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2009)

¿No hay ningún forero de este hilo actualmente suscribiendo algún contrato con algún broker para poder ponerse corto?

Si nadie contesta es que nos vamos al guano


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

de hecho, nos vamos al guano


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2009)

Estoy dentro de ENDESA a 15,57€


----------



## carvil (24 Mar 2009)

Buenas tardes

Obama perdirá poderes espciales al Congreso para Geithner

Cuidado con los largos hoy


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿No hay ningún forero de este hilo actualmente suscribiendo algún contrato con algún broker para poder ponerse corto?
> 
> Si nadie contesta es que nos vamos al guano



Creo que estan todos ya,pronto conoceremos a las nuevas victimas del apalancamiento 

Creo que falta Tonuel


----------



## Riviera (24 Mar 2009)

Por la cuenta que me trae,Mulder,espero que sigas con tu portentosa racha de fallos .Mi porra es 804 para el sp

Joder, por 5 centimos no me entro la orden.Ahora tengo el vientre descompuesto


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Por la cuenta que me trae,Mulder,espero que sigas con tu portentosa racha de fallos



Sintiéndolo mucho, ya dije que estaba tratando de subsanarlo con una solución alternativa


----------



## comparto-piso (24 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hay que aguantar los cortos!Que no muerden!



apenas fue una venta de 150 acciones a credito. fue para probar. Ademas me tengo que ir dentro de poco y no queria dejarlas solitas. 

Por cierto que banco o broker es mejor para ventas a credito?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

yo tambien me apunto alas endesas ,cargando largos en 15,50(no me va a entrar...mecachis)
que dios me acoja en su seno


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Mar 2009)

Joder vaya chute jajajaja


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2009)

Richmond FED mejora de -51 a -20.

State Street investors confidence baja 2,7% en marzo tras su rebote anterior.


----------



## Riviera (24 Mar 2009)

15:04:18 h. 

¿Qué pasa? 



Pues que el índice de precios de las viviendas de la Federal Housing Finance Agency dice que han subido el +1,7% de diciembre a enero.

Este índice se calcula usando los precios de compra de las casas que respaldan las hipotecas que han sido vendidas a, o respaldadas por Fannie Mae o Freddie Mac.


Bien amigos,como ya augurabamos estamos de lleno en el false bottom. Bienvenidas plusvalias! (o eso espero)


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Mar 2009)

Quien dijo aquello de que el ibex y repsol iban estrechamente unidos y tal...
Jodias acciones


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Mar 2009)

Tenia puesta una orden de venta en 13,15...creo que ni en mis mas salvajes sueños eso se ejecuta


----------



## Misterio (24 Mar 2009)

A USA solo le queda que baje el paro esta semana porque milagrosamente todos sus datos mejoran.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Mar 2009)

Gas Natural autista total...no quiere saber nada del ibex,a su bola

Como Repsol,dicho sea de paso,que me tiene hasta los c...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

ya soy accionista de endesaaaaaaaaaa a 15,51
y por hoy ya paro de comprar ...que ya esta bien


----------



## Kujire (24 Mar 2009)

*Breaking News ... Comisión sobre AIG en el COngreso*

Hola!

Hoy tenemos a Tim y a Bernanke (live ahora) en el congreso, dando sus testimonios sobre AIG,


----------



## Speculo (24 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Gas Natural autista total...no quiere saber nada del ibex,a su bola
> 
> Como Repsol,dicho sea de paso,que me tiene hasta los c...



¿No te has metido en GASN?


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2009)

No es por nada... pero REPSOL es una cot que va en función del IBEX, si está verde... pá arriba!

El dinero rápido no va ligado a repsol.... XD!


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿No te has metido en GASN?



No : Lo mismo deberias pensar seriamente en meterte


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No es por nada... pero REPSOL es una cot que va en función del IBEX, si está verde... pá arriba!
> 
> El dinero rápido no va ligado a repsol.... XD!



El valor que realmente me gusta es gamesa,por los bandazos que pega.Pero son emociones demasiado fuertes para mi


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El valor que realmente me gusta es gamesa,por los bandazos que pega.Pero son emociones demasiado fuertes para mi



Calla, calla... que te voy a contar.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Hoy tenemos a Tim y a Bernanke (live ahora) en el congreso, dando sus testimonios sobre AIG,



bernanke nooooooooooooooooooooooooo:


----------



## Speculo (24 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No : Lo mismo deberias pensar seriamente en meterte



Yo ya lo hice esta mañana 
Ahora estoy a ver si las vendo a 10 y me espero a que caiga otro poco para comprar más.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Mar 2009)

Me voy a hacer algo de comer,si esto se desploma que alguien haga sonar la alarma,por favor


----------



## chameleon (24 Mar 2009)

largo en ING a 4,60
no veo a los americanos con ganas de caer más


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> largo en ING a 4,60
> no veo a los americanos con ganas de caer más



ole tus huevos! pero no ibamos a caer mas de un 3 %?


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2009)

Ya estamos en VERDE ENDESEROS!


----------



## chameleon (24 Mar 2009)

pero llevamos una hora de apertura y nos americanos no caen...
y eso que subieron un 6% ayer

si no han caido un 3% creo que seguimos con el rally. acabarán planos y mañana seguimos subiendo

(creo)


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2009)

A como está ahora ing?


----------



## Misterio (24 Mar 2009)

Pero como vamos a caer un 3% : vamos es que eso significaría que USA ha vuelto a perder el 800 y no lo va a perder porque si digo yo.


----------



## chameleon (24 Mar 2009)

es que yo creo que me llega con algo de retraso, oscila 4,61 4,70
pero ha perdido casi un 20% desde máximos de la sesión, un 9% desde cierre ayer


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

GAS NATURALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLl +11,69


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> GAS NATURALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLl +11,69



Hay que reconocer que mas de uno ha tenido un momento de inspiracion con este valor


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

pues fijate que he pillado la que mejor se esta comportando y la que peor se esta comportando asi que lo unico que tengo fino es el olfato para la volatilidad


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2009)

Hoy parece que nos libramos del descenso a los infiernos... por ahora.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

mientras cerremos por encima de 7950 y los yanquis aguanten soporte,todo ira como la seda


----------



## Misterio (24 Mar 2009)

Día 11 seguido del Ibex subiendo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Mar 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Día 11 seguido del Ibex subiendo.



Que curioso,estaba a punto de mandar un post preguntandolo.Joder,es impresionante.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

vamos a topeeeee


----------



## Gamu (24 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que mas de uno ha tenido un momento de inspiracion con este valor




yo compre 590 gas naturales a 8,43 el viernes, y ya llevo un euro y medio de beneficio en cada una. 

Lo malo (o bueno según se mire) es que las compré para mis padres, a los que veo mañana a mediodia, y les daré una buena noticia: han ganado 1000 euros en dos dias sin dar un palo al agua. 

Para que luego digan que tener hijos no sale a cuenta... jejejeje

Eso si, MIS indras no levantan cabeza, cada vez que chocan con la resistencia a 14,90 van para abajo en picado. Ayer pasó igual. A ver si recuperan algo a última hora, porque no entiendo a santo de que baja esta compañia cuando es la que sobre el papel se debería comportar mejor (beneficios asegurados, grandes posibilidades de expansion...)


----------



## Riviera (24 Mar 2009)

Chame,querido,me tienes maravillado,tus entradas suelen ser impecables.El jueves vemos los 6.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

me voy al curro ,no me rompais nada ....
suerte a todos,pequeñas gacelillas!


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2009)

Dentro de CRITERIA a 2,35€


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Mar 2009)

La verdad es que viendo el picado que ha hecho diria que tienes todas las opciones de arañar algo


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2009)

En el Stoxx llevamos desde las 11 de la mañana laterales, es un lateral amplio pero lateral al fin y al cabo, parece que ahora la voz cantante la llevamos los europeos y los gringos se dedican a cumplir simplemente.


----------



## Kujire (24 Mar 2009)

*Breaking News ... Comisión sobre AIG en el COngreso*

Los congresistas estan parrillando a Tim G. ... se le nota flojón y cabizbajo, los congresistas ya tienen experiencia en estas comisiones y cada vez ponen las cosas más difíciles, Bernanke por el contrario ya tiene callos y se les tiene ganados, jeje hoy he visto a un B. Frank muy combativo ajustando el cronómetro en cada réplica, como se nota que está protegiendo al Tesorero jeje

Edito: Siempre es un lujo escuchar a Ron Paul metiéndole caña a Bernanke, "¿cual es el motivo de que exita la FED?? ¿No cree que es parte del problema?? ... todo el mundo le ha gustado el boom pero cuando llega el "burst=explosión" de qué nos ha servido tener una FED??? no será porque es el sistema capitalista tal cual el que funciona como tal y esas instituciones no hacen más que inflar e inflar el sistema???" ...algunas de las perlas... la cara de Bernanke era de asombro, perpejidad, etc...

Edito: Una pena que sólo tengan 5 mins(algunos), al sr Paul se le ha ido el tiempo, siempre le ha faltado saber fajarse en la arena política, sin embargo creo que los ciudadanos tienen una idea bien clara de cómo es y por eso le siguen dando la confianza, de cualquier forma el sistema americano ayuda a que diferentes ideas lleguen al congreso por pequeñas que sean y que tengan los mismos tiempos que los otros, al menos en estas comisiones.


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2009)

He vendido ENDESAS a 15,64€ he preferido no quedarme comprado con ellas, lo mismo me equivoco.. pero en subasta ,,,, suelen pegar un buen palo! pá abajo!


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Mar 2009)

Imposible tener una mañana mas insipida que la que ha tenido repsol,pierdo las comisiones finalmente


----------



## chameleon (24 Mar 2009)

a repsol no se puede entrar a ganar pasta, la tienen muy controlada. en esa hay que entrar cuando baje tanto que parezca que va a quebrar


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2009)

Por ahora conservo CRITERIA, me sali la semana pasada antes de tiempo y hoy he vuelto a entrar en 2,35€ , mañana si el ibex acompaña, superamos los 2,45€ (tocados hoy)


----------



## Kujire (24 Mar 2009)

Yo voy cerrando operaciones, y creo que lo primero que voy a hacer con la pasta es cambiarla a Latunes, me están poniendo muy nerviosa con eso de la devaluación de dolar, (no me fío de mandarla para Spain pero en fin...) tendré que sacarla poco a poco del país: aprovechando que los fletes están que los regalan hoygan


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Yo voy cerrando operaciones, y creo que lo primero que voy a hacer con la pasta es cambiarla a Latunes, me están poniendo muy nerviosa con eso de la devaluación de dolar, (no me fío de mandarla para Spain pero en fin...) tendré que sacarla poco a poco del país: aprovechando que los fletes están que los regalan hoygan



Cambia tus dólares a euros, dentro de poco van bajar a 1.34, más o menos.

Y los guardas en el colchón+arma-derecho-constitucional


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

a las buenas tardes...saldo mixto para mi cartera como dicen en intereconomia...oye chame a como ves las solarias? hoy se han quedado en 1,41..subiendo 0.70%..puede ser el principio de un rebotillo? la primavera me hace ser audaz y ya pienso incluso en chicharrismos alocados


----------



## Kujire (24 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cambia tus dólares a euros, dentro de poco van bajar a 1.34, más o menos.
> 
> Y los guardas en el colchón+arma-derecho-constitucional



Hola Mulder! pues si ... no sé ... Trichi se va a ver forzado a bajar los tipos, y creo que ahí se volverán a estabilizar los cambios por un tiempo ... sinceramente ... creo que me voy a cubrir contra ese riesgo ...


----------



## Speculo (24 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> a las buenas tardes...saldo mixto para mi cartera como dicen en intereconomia...oye chame a como ves las solarias? hoy se han quedado en 1,41..subiendo 0.70%..puede ser el principio de un rebotillo? la primavera me hace ser audaz y ya pienso incluso en chicharrismos alocados



Échale un vistazo a chicharrón-jazztel....

Pero que conste que yo no te he dicho nada ¿Vale? Luego no quiero rollos


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Mar 2009)

Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarril (CAF) se ha adjudicado el suministro de siete trenes y su posterior mantenimiento durante cinco años para el Tranvía de la Bahía de Cádiz por un importe de 43,3 millones de euros, según lo aprobó hoy el Consejo de Gobierno de Andalucía. El fabricante ferroviario deberá entregar a los 22 meses de la firma del contrato los primeros trenes. CAF realizará el montaje final de los trenes y su ensamblaje en la planta de Linares


ejem ejem


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Mar 2009)

7600
1500
800


esta es mi porra de cierre


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarril (CAF) se ha adjudicado el suministro de siete trenes y su posterior mantenimiento durante cinco años para el Tranvía de la Bahía de Cádiz por un importe de 43,3 millones de euros, según lo aprobó hoy el Consejo de Gobierno de Andalucía. El fabricante ferroviario deberá entregar a los 22 meses de la firma del contrato los primeros trenes. CAF realizará el montaje final de los trenes y su ensamblaje en la planta de Linares
> 
> 
> ejem ejem



Hoy he visto la noticia y me he acordado de ti

Me alegro,


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Mar 2009)

que pasa con el bono?


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Mar 2009)

lo voy a dejar en cartera un tiempo largo... en cuanto salgan los trimestrales sera uno que repunte


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Échale un vistazo a chicharrón-jazztel....
> 
> Pero que conste que yo no te he dicho nada ¿Vale? Luego no quiero rollos



na tranqui,a jazztel le sigo la pista desde hace tiempo es junto con zeltia el valor que mas pillados tiene en casi todos los foros bolsisticos,me da un poco de respeto la verdad aunque a ese precio al que cotiza poco se puede perder


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Mar 2009)

ah vale

Economía/Finanzas.- La Fed inicia mañana la compra de bonos del Tesoro. europapress.es


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

jodio dowjones 7618 casi lo clavas azku
mañana se mascara la tragedia ..nooooooooooooooooooooooooo
por lo menos no rompe soporte pero estar tan cerca le va a dar demasiada tension a la mañana


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Mar 2009)

Jajajaja vaya 15 ultimos minutos del Dow bajada a pincho!!
Yo creo que la la bajada comenzo hoy,justo cuando todo el mundo estaba convencido de que esto "va parriba" zas en toda la boca...no podia ser de otra manera.


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Mar 2009)

y el resto? numeros redondos tambien?


----------



## evidente (24 Mar 2009)

mañana tocará subir a mi modesto pensar, la compra de bonos y la cercanía de la presentación de resultados, la reunión del g20, la reunión del bce donde ya se descuenta bajada de tipos, el tenor de los comentarios de los diferentes líderes europeos y americanos respecto de la reformas al sistema financiero y el dulce sabor de las subidas están reforzando el sentimiento alcista.
si dura o no, no sé pero estimo que al menos iremos subiendo dos y bajando uno


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Mar 2009)

esperamos al cambio de hora y al g20


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

el s&p 803,50 y 1234 el nasdaq


----------



## Misterio (24 Mar 2009)

Es increíble porque los demás mercados algún día suben otros bajan, pero el Ibex por coincidencia es que lleva 11 días seguidos subiendo y mañana pues el 12 supongo.


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2009)

A las buenas noches!

He estado mirando algunos valores del Ibex y esto parece hoy el centro de oportunidades del corte inglés, cuanto saldo 

Lo que ocurre es que no entiendo en que se mete la gente aquí, en algún valor veo justificada la entrada en largos (tal vez algo temprana) pero entrar en gas natural con el gráfico que tiene...me parece un suicidio la verdad. En fin, tengo algunas acciones seleccionadas para entrar largo a ciertos precios, que serían apoyos en el canal bajista o superación de resistencias a largo plazo, si alguien quiere la lista que lo diga. Aunque aun no tengo analizadas todas las del Ibex.

Mañana creo que caeremos a primera hora o abriremos con gap a la baja para luego empezar a subir, esa debería ser una buena oportunidad para ponerse largos durante un tiempo, tal vez, no demasiado largo.


----------



## carvil (24 Mar 2009)

No estaría yo muy seguro que mañana vayamos a subir. Esta siendo tremenda la batalla en 800, si pierde ese soporte bufff guano!!!, de momento ya hemos roto el canal alcista como era previsible, todo depende de lo que ocurra en ese soporte, podemos ir al hoyo o rebotar, el último tramo de la bajada de hoy se hizo con volúmen.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> He estado mirando algunos valores del Ibex y esto parece hoy el centro de oportunidades del corte inglés, cuanto saldo
> 
> ...



gas natural ya lo dije antesdeayer no era una compra por analisis tecnico era por cuestion de fe ,habia caido a plomo y empezaba a rebotar...hoy a anunciado GDF que iba a entrar a la ampliacion y se ha disparado ,varios foreros se olieron la tostada y hemos pillado plusvalias  pero vamos que en mi caso a sido de chiripa siempre ando buscando giros y suelos...no lo puedo evitar(pero estoy en ello)


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Mar 2009)

la que no me mola es TEF... no ha subido mucho


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (24 Mar 2009)

¡Qué tonterías! Aparte del color rojo o verde, el tamaño también importa. Casi todas las subidas del ibex no han pasado de 0,5. Tiene que caer bien un día para perder parte de lo ganado, luego otra vez se irá a centimear puntos parriba o pabajo. Los bancos liderarán las caídas y los demás valores se apretarán el cinturón. Refugios como Técnicas Reunidas, Indra y Enagas están sensiblemente caros, REC está un escalón por debajo y Grifols parece todo lo contrario. 

O quizá zp se agache y ponga el huevo de oro de la recuperación económica antes del 31 de Marzo ¡el Ibex a por los 15000!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

lo que haga zp al ibex se la trae al pairo
hay un curso en la mula en video sobre introduccion al analisis tecnico por si a alguien le interesa ,consta de 5 partes 
01 de 05 Miguel Pareja. Curso de iniciacion al analisis tecnico - Introduccion [by TioHuRTao]
02 de 05 Miguel Pareja. Curso de iniciacion al analisis tecnico - Analisis chartista I [by TioHuRTao]
03 de 05 Miguel Pareja. Curso de iniciacion al analisis tecnico - Analisis chartista II [by TioHuRTao]
04 de 05 Miguel Pareja. Curso de iniciacion al analisis tecnico - Analisis cuantitativo [by TioHuRTao]
05 de 05 Miguel Pareja. Curso de iniciacion al analisis tecnico - Ondas de Elliot [by TioHuRTao]
yo ahora estoy leyendo a stan weinstein y su "Secretos para ganar en los mercados alcistas y bajistas" muyyyyyyy recomendable


saludos


----------



## evidente (24 Mar 2009)

yo como buena mosca cojonera sigo dándole la vuelta al citi, ambac me ha llamado mucho la atención aunque entre un pelín tarde (cuando las ví estaban a 0.7 y ayer cerraron a 0.9 aunque hoy se han relajado un poco no han caido a plomo al esperarse toma masiva de plusvalías) en este valor espero subidas mañana y el jueves.

con el citi estoy al espera de que suba, la semana pasada la cagué al quedarmelas cuando subía en apertura del día 19 un 20,xx%


----------



## carvil (24 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> lo que haga zp al ibex se la trae al pairo
> hay un curso en la mula en video sobre introduccion al analisis tecnico por si a alguien le interesa ,consta de 5 partes
> 01 de 05 Miguel Pareja. Curso de iniciacion al analisis tecnico - Introduccion [by TioHuRTao]
> 02 de 05 Miguel Pareja. Curso de iniciacion al analisis tecnico - Analisis chartista I [by TioHuRTao]
> ...



Te recomiendo Alexander Elder -Vivir del trading, es muy bueno


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> la que no me mola es TEF... no ha subido mucho



Telefonica va a ser en una futurible bajada fuerte la que se lleve todas las ostias,no la han tumbado por que es el valor favorito del inversoh patrio que compra cuando ve en las noticias que sube la bolsa compra un valor seguro.
Yo tenia para entrar en corto esta tarde a 15.2 pero no entro...esperare que suba para darle con todo lo gordo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Mar 2009)

Por cierto al loro con los banquitos mañana,hoy en USA han sido los que pagaron los platos rotos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Por cierto al loro con los banquitos mañana,hoy en USA han sido los que pagaron los platos rotos.



ganas les tengo a los de aqui ,no te creas
una simple correccion de banquitos puede dar muchas alegrias

wenas noches!


----------



## evidente (24 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Por cierto al loro con los banquitos mañana,hoy en USA han sido los que pagaron los platos rotos.



que significa "al loro":


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Mar 2009)

evidente dijo:


> que significa "al loro":



Atentos que pueden bajar muuuuy rapido,pero a mi San y BBVA me tienen tomada la medida,me dan tanto en largo como en corto :


----------



## evidente (24 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Atentos que pueden bajar muuuuy rapido,pero a mi San y BBVA me tienen tomada la medida,me dan tanto en largo como en corto :



ya, pero en eso se está hace ya más de dos semanas y no han parado de subir, paso a paso, en algunos momentos con grandes salto pero en definitiva creo que van haciendo buen pie.
el riesgo de que ajusten de forma severa está latente, pero...e incisto pero las caídas que se esperaban para esta semana no han cuajado y al menos los comentarios apuntan a una entrada fuerte de dinero en bolsa.

a ver si no me como los mocos


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2009)

Comparto tu opinión... desde hace un par de días... hay mucha más negociación en algunos valores, por ejemplo: CRITERIA ha pasado a negociar una media de +3,6M al día.

Endesa en cambio desde el lunes ha bajado aprox hasta 6xx.xxx tit.


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Mar 2009)

TEF mañana? mañana al guano como los bancos, pero menos


----------



## evidente (24 Mar 2009)

buenas noches y que la jornada de mañana os sea propicia


----------



## luisfernando (24 Mar 2009)

empieza el debacle, China no quiere Dolares,


----------



## Mckensy (24 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> los derechos de ampliacion eran por 7,50¿no? eso la verdad es que nunca lo he tenido muy controlado,¿comose comprarian esos derechos?¿cuando?
> yo es que en el momento que me sacas del visualchart y del arriba-abajo se me nubla la razon
> 
> saludos






Speculo dijo:


> Los derechos salen por acciones a 7,82 € y ahora mismo se están cotizando a 1,31 €. Se negocian como si fueran acciones.
> Es decir, estarías comprando derechos para comprar a 7,82 + 1,31 = 9,13, mientras que la acción vale ahora mismo 9,4-9,5.



A ver si me aclaro que creo que se me escapa algo:

Un accionista que tenga estos derechos de ampliación cómo "canjearia" esos derechos en acciones a 7,82?. Es decir, al comprar esta acciones a 7,82 el valor al que cotizan los derechos se pierden?? A un accionista que posea esos derechos le es independiente al valor al que coticen si lo que quiere es comprar las acciones?

Otra cosa, una vez estas acciones de la ampliación ya coticen en el mercado si el valor de la acción "vieja" en ese momento vale 9€ pasarian automáticamnete a valer ese precio??





Gracias.


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Mar 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> empieza el debacle, China no quiere Dolares



Link,please.

Supongo que es una noticia nueva, no la de ayer.


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Mar 2009)

la de ayer, claro


----------



## chollero (25 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cambia tus dólares a euros, dentro de poco van bajar a 1.34, más o menos.
> 
> Y los guardas en el colchón+arma-derecho-constitucional



pero si está el cambio a 1.34 Mulder a ti las lunas te afectan tio :


----------



## creative (25 Mar 2009)

Mulder amigo, mañana que toca seguir a la par de los futuros americanos o en su defecto bajar y cerca la 1 enfocar la situacion americana


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Mar 2009)

Bankinter pagará un dividendo bruto de 0,078 euros por acción el próximo 4 de abril con cargo a los resultados del ejercicio 2008, según informó hoy la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV). El dividendo se repartirá entre los titulares de los cerca de 405,8 millones de acciones de la compañía, que percibirán un dividendo neto de 0,064 euros por cada título que posean, una vez descontada la retención fiscal del 18% que se aplica a este tipo de rendimientos del capital.


----------



## creative (25 Mar 2009)

que disfruten de esos dividendos los queridos foreros


----------



## chollero (25 Mar 2009)

Krugman sobre el ‘plan Geithner’: “El verdadero problema es que no va a funcionar”

Se puede decir más alto, pero no más claro. El economista ganador del premio Nobel de Economía 2008, Paul Krugman, no tiene ninguna esperanza en la eficacia del plan detallado ayer por el secretario del Tesoro de Estados Unidos, Timothy Geithner, para la compra de activos tóxicos a los bancos. “El verdadero problema de este plan es que no va a funcionar”. 

Así de tajante se muestra Krugman en un artículo que del New York Times, en el que carga duramente contra Barack Obama y Geithner y las medidas adoptadas para afrontar la crisis financiera. “Según mis cuentas, ésta es la tercera vez que el Gobierno de Obama presenta un plan que es esencialmente un refrito del Plan Paulson, y cada vez ha añadido un nuevo conjunto de extras y afirmando que está haciendo algo completamente distinto. Empieza a parecer obsesivo”.

Krugman se lamenta por las similitudes entre las políticas puestas en marcha por Obama y Geither y sus antecesores, Bush y Paulson. “Esto es más que decepcionante. De hecho, me llena de desesperación”. Y señala que “es como si el presidente estuviera decidido a confirmar la impresión cada vez más extendida de que él y su equipo económico han perdido el contacto con la realidad, y de que su visión económica está nublada por unos lazos excesivamente estrechos con Wall Street. Y es posible que cuando Obama comprenda que necesita cambiar de rumbo ya haya perdido su capital político”. 

Por otro lado, Krugman critica que el Gobierno de Obama, al igual que el de Bush, ha buscado “una salida fácil” a la crisis bancaria y que se traduce en el uso de fondos públicos para impulsar al alza el precio de los activos incobrables hasta que alcancen niveles “justos”. Un plan que, en opinión de Krugman, cuyo resultado ya se sabe de antemano: “si el valor de los activos sube, los inversores se benefician, pero si baja, los inversores pueden escaquearse de su deuda”. 

El economista también tiene palabras críticas contra el sector financiero y sus directivos a quienes acusa de apostar “literalmente sus bancos basándose en la creencia de que no había una burbuja de la vivienda, y en la creencia relacionada de que los insólitos niveles de endeudamiento de las familias no eran un problema. Perdieron esa apuesta. Y ningún abracadabra financiero –porque en el fondo eso es lo que es el plan de Geithner- va a cambiar ese hecho”. 

Krugman sobre el ‘plan Geithner’: “El verdadero problema es que no va a funcionar” - Cotizalia.com

los comentarios no tienen desperdicio, nos vamos al guano y lo que estan consiguiendo es alargar la agonia.


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Mar 2009)

ese plan se ha quedado pequeño ya!

Geithner pide poderes para actuar en entidades no bancarias · ELPAÍS.com

NO BANCARIAS: AIG-GM-GE (a ver que opina DB de esto)


----------



## chollero (25 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ese plan se ha quedado pequeño ya!
> 
> Geithner pide poderes para actuar en entidades no bancarias · ELPAÍS.com
> 
> NO BANCARIAS: AIG-GM-GE (a ver que opina DB de esto)



no se de donde van a sacar tanto dinero, se lo van a pedir prestado a citi?, a Fanie Mae?, a Fredie Mac?, van a hipotecar la estatua de la libertad? :


----------



## chollero (25 Mar 2009)

uyuyuy que mala pinta tiene el nikkei 8,405.66 -82.64


----------



## Bayne (25 Mar 2009)

Buenos días a todos
Al final el nikkei queda planito...



Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> En fin, tengo algunas acciones seleccionadas para entrar largo a ciertos precios, que serían apoyos en el canal bajista o superación de resistencias a largo plazo, si alguien quiere la lista que lo diga. Aunque aun no tengo analizadas todas las del Ibex.




En mi modesta opinión, es una información que nos puede interesar a todos, así que si te animas, te lo agradeceríamos.
Saludos


----------



## Starkiller (25 Mar 2009)

chollero dijo:


> los comentarios no tienen desperdicio, nos vamos al guano y lo que estan consiguiendo es alargar la agonia.



No, que va, ni eso.

En el dolar insumergible, allá por septiembre, yo pensaba que aun tardaría esto en llegar un par de años; Spain_Is_Different, daba hasta diez.

Y esta pasando ya, clavadito a como pensábamos. Y en las próximas semanas, los bonos a la mierda, y el dólar detras.

Que va. nada de alargar la agonía. La estan acelerando. Y es que no se me ocurre como podrían acelerarla más. Obama esta haciendo quedar a Bush como prudente y comedido (Aunque en realidad es más cosa de intereses divergentes).

Es alucinante.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Mar 2009)

a los buenos dias

*Obama afirma que la economía de EEUU comienza a mostrar signos de recuperación*
*Reducir el déficit*
Obama puso de manifiesto que la copia de un presupuesto que siga las mismas políticas que "nos condujeron a una deuda masiva", no es la mejor forma de reducir el déficit sino "aprobar un presupuesto que dirija al país a una era del ahorro y la inversión", no del préstamo y el gasto. 

El mandatario se mostró convencido de que EEUU se recuperará de esta recesión, pero reconoció que esto "llevará tiempo", por lo que "hay que tener paciencia" y "entender que todos debemos trabajar juntos". "Cuando miramos más allá de nuestros intereses a corto plazo hacia las obligaciones que todos tenemos entre nosotros, es entonces cuando triunfamos", aseguró. 

El demócrata animó a los norteamericanos a mirar hacia el futuro con un sentimiento renovado hacia una "propuesta común" y de confianza de que "llegarán tiempos mejores".

todo lo contrario a lo que esta haciendo.....que me lo expliquen


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy hemos empezado bajando tal como decía ayer noche, y además duramente.

Aunque yo creo que hoy nos queda bajar algo más para, a media mañana, empezar a subir fuerte. Stoxx y S&P tienen hoy los gaps por arriba, por abajo hay fortísimas resistencias que no serán atravesadas fácilmente.

Hoy voy a poner algunas acciones del Ibex que he analizado con sus puntos de entrada y el porqué de la entrada, siempre para entrar largos. Indico también cuales son por pasar resistencias fuertes o por superación del canal bajista con apoyo en la parte superior del canal. Han sido seleccionadas por no tener demasiados 'obstáculos' por arriba desde el punto de vista del corto y medio plazo y por estar en tendencia alcista ahora mismo.

Algunas ya están muy arriba de los precios que pongo, pero las que han superado el canal alcista son interesantes para entrar si bajan al precio que pongo.

No me conozco los 'cotilleos' de cada una, esto es exclusivamente un análisis técnico. El ticker es el de Yahoo Finance.

- ABG.MC: 10.17 Supera resistencia.
- ACX.MC: 9.02 Supera canal en diario.
- BBKT.MC: 6.99 Supera directriz bajista y canal de largo plazo.
- BBVA.MC: 6.47 Supera resistencia.
- BME.MC: 17.56 Supera resistencia (también canal pero la resistencia está después)
- ENG.MC: 12.1 Supera canal.
- CRI.MC: 2.49 supera resistencia (tambien canal, pero la resistencia está después)

Y esto es todo de momento, aun me quedan unas cuantas por analizar. Si alguien quiere comentar algo sobre esto, adelante, me gustaría saber que os parece a los especialistas en chicharros ibex


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

chollero dijo:


> pero si está el cambio a 1.34 Mulder a ti las lunas te afectan tio :



Pues la verdad es que no me había fijado  hace unos días analicé el gráfico cuando estaba a 1.37 o 1.36 y vi que se iba a 1.34 pero cuando puse el comentario no sabía en que nivel andaba.

Perdone usted.


----------



## chameleon (25 Mar 2009)

vaya salto el ibex, de -90 a -25 

parece que hemos tocado soporte y seguimos con el rebote


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Mar 2009)

Subo el stop de gas a 9.90
las demas las dejo como estan a ver si avanzamos algo durante la mañana(aunque creo que hoy va a ser el fin de la racha verde)
endesa tiene ganas de subir !vamos guapa!
fuera de acciona a 84,40 ..vamos a ir soltando lastre no vaya a ser que nos la peguemos


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

Buenos días.

Vendidas CRITERIA a 2,37€ entrada en 2,35€


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

Entro en BBVA a 6.47 con muy poca pasta, para probar el sistema.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Mar 2009)

ole,ole,alegria
viva el gas natural!


----------



## chameleon (25 Mar 2009)

Riviera, en cuanto salga del canal por arriba o por abajo vendo
stop en 4,52 (hoy ha tocado 4,56)


----------



## SNB4President (25 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Vendidas CRITERIA a 2,37€ entrada en 2,35€



¿Puede ser que ayer las viera a 2,45€?


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

Si, llegaron a 2,45€ unos minutos.... estaban a 2,35€ en cuestión de segundos... pasó a +3,00% para irse posteriormente de nuevo a 2,35€

Prefiero dejar correr esos centimos. XD y tener liquidez!


----------



## SNB4President (25 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, llegaron a 2,45€ unos minutos.... estaban a 2,35€ en cuestión de segundos... pasó a +3,00% para irse posteriormente de nuevo a 2,35€
> 
> Prefiero dejar correr esos centimos. XD y tener liquidez!



Tenías que hacer como mi tío: hasta que Criteria no vuelva a 5,25 no vende.


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

Al fin de cuentas.. CRITERIA es una CESTA variada de acciones de otras empresas... hace unos días estaba en 1,95€

Hay muchos inversores como tu dices... que no venden hasta recuperar su "nefasta" inversión.


----------



## Misterio (25 Mar 2009)

ZzZZZzzZ hasta en vacaciones tengo que madrugar.....

Bueno veo que seguimos a por el día 12 del Ibex, hoy es un día interesante de datos en USA, porque sale el de ventas de viviendas nuevas, se verá si lo de la vivienda usada eran ventas de embargos o si realmente hay un false bottom por aquellos lares.


----------



## SNB4President (25 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Al fin de cuentas.. CRITERIA es una CESTA variada de acciones de otras empresas... hace unos días estaba en 1,95€
> 
> Hay muchos inversores como tu dices... que no venden hasta recuperar su "nefasta" inversión.



Ni que lo digas, si supieras como se jacta de haber tenido plusvalías con Telefónicas al cabo de *6 años* de haber comprado...


----------



## Gamu (25 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> ole,ole,alegria
> viva el gas natural!



que viva que viva!!!


----------



## comparto-piso (25 Mar 2009)

abro cortos en tef en 15,26


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Mar 2009)

madre mia! subo stop de gas a 10.20
fuera de endesa a 15.75 +0.24


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Mar 2009)

No me digas que todavia mantienes los gases naturales...desde luego eso es un pelotazo y lo demas tonterias 

PD:El ibex ya no va a volver a bajar nunca mas?


----------



## Sargento Highway (25 Mar 2009)

Respuesta de McCoy a la respuesta de Krugman respondiendo al nuevo plan 



> *Krugman tiene razón. El Plan no sirve*
> S. McCoy - 25/03/2009
> 
> 
> ...




http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2009/03/25/opinion_30_krugman_tiene_razon_sirve.html


----------



## Bayne (25 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> madre mia! subo stop de gas a 10.20
> fuera de endesa a 15.75 +0.24



Te habrá saltado el stop de GN
Enhorabuena por las plusvalías


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No me digas que todavia mantienes los gases naturales...desde luego eso es un pelotazo y lo demas tonterias
> 
> PD:El ibex ya no va a volver a bajar nunca mas?



el stop esta en el limite ,pero todavia estamos ahi ,no creo que le quede ya mucho recorrido...si corrige volvere a comprar mas abajo
y plusvalias regulares lo que gas natural me da acerinox me lo quita...me cago en sus muelas


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

Mi enhorabuena por tu gran acierto en GN... por qué no has vendido ACERINOX?


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Mar 2009)

Pues yo acabo de entrar en gasnatu con la sana intencion de rapiñar unos centimos.Si me arruino con esto te hago culpable de mis desgracias,por mala influencia


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Mar 2009)

por que sigo pensando que tiene que subir antes o despues, tengo el stop en 9.00 
soy un cabezon jajajaja


----------



## comparto-piso (25 Mar 2009)

cierro los cortos en tef en 15,15 no es mucho pero 11 centimillos... me conformo por ahora ,aprovechando los 15 dias sin comisiones que me da bankinter.


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

Va buscando los 9,00€ cual ha sido el precio de entrada?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Mar 2009)

9.80 una ruina total...jajajajaja si salta me quedare en tablas y solo habre arañado los centimillos de la venta de endesa
ahora si que ha saltado el stop de gas natu....ya solo me quedan mis posiciones chungas...


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

*ENDESA -Rebaja de precio objetivo*


Los analistas de Espirito Santo han rebajado el precio objetivo de Endesa a 26,4 euros desde 41,5 euros anteriores. Mantienen recomendación de COMPRAR.



*Creen que los tribunales podrían obligar a Enel a pagar los mismos 36 euros por acción de la opción de venta a los accionistas minoritarios*


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

Lo mismo recupera- te hemos ayudado con una compra de 10.000 acc hace un par de minutos... por eso ha recuperado para abajo!!!!


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

Hoy conoceremos en EEUU los pedidos de bienes duraderos del del mes de febrero (-2% esperado) y las ventas de nuevas viviendas de febrero (-4% esperado).


*Ayer a última hora corría el rumor por Wall Street que estos datos iban a ser peor del consenso de las previsiones, y se adoptaron posiciones bajistas ante este hecho.*


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Mar 2009)

jojojojo 10.000 acciones ¿y eso? la veis futuro,o que? mira que todavia compro mas y promedio de forma ludopatica


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues yo acabo de entrar en gasnatu con la sana intencion de rapiñar unos centimos.Si me arruino con esto te hago culpable de mis desgracias,por mala influencia



Hay que tener paciencia... no se puede entrar en un rebote + 18% ... suerte!: eek:


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

Era broma... he visto la posi de esas 10.000 y se han ejecutado... ahora estoy fuera de todo.

Están los cortos.

*CVX MA 0 -81.324 -81.324*


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Mar 2009)

los malditos CVX ,siempre estan detras mio jodiendome las operaciones,mal rayo les parta
el BBVA y el SAN empiezan a dar muestras de flaqueza ,voy a esperar unas horas y como sigan asi les endiño


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay que tener paciencia... no se puede entrar en un rebote + 18% ... suerte!: eek:



Yo siempre me digo lo mismo,paciencia,paciencia...pero a veces se me escapa el dedo.De todos modos mi idea es salirme en cuanto le saque unos pocos centimos (o pierda)


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> los malditos CVX ,siempre estan detras mio jodiendome las operaciones,mal rayo les parta
> el BBVA y el SAN empiezan a dar muestras de flaqueza ,voy a esperar unas horas y como sigan asi les endiño



Y pensaba que yo tenia problemas de ludopatia


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

Yo siempre dejo que los ultimos centimos se los lleven otros... me ha pasado con CRITERIA esta mañana... ahora esta en 2,39€ lo mejor es no perder capital!


----------



## Bayne (25 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> los malditos CVX ,siempre estan detras mio jodiendome las operaciones,mal rayo les parta
> el BBVA y el SAN empiezan a dar muestras de flaqueza ,voy a esperar unas horas y como sigan asi les endiño



De verdad que tus comentarios combinados con ese careto son de lo más gracioso...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Mar 2009)

nos vamos a poner coloraos de un momento a otro !danger!
es el careto bajista ,si cerramos hoy por encima de 8150 me lo cambio a uno mas alegre


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Mar 2009)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...articipaciones-preferentes-al-7-25-pillo.html


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Mar 2009)

Desde luego es un tio fotogenico el Gallardon


----------



## javso (25 Mar 2009)

Alguien sabe donde se puede seguir el Eurostoxx en tiempo real?


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

javso dijo:


> Alguien sabe donde se puede seguir el Eurostoxx en tiempo real?



El futuro:

FESX.EX: Summary for DJ EURO STOXX 50 - Yahoo! Finance

El contado:

^STOXX50E: Summary for DJ EURO STOXX 50 - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## rosonero (25 Mar 2009)

No estoy seguro, pero a ver si esta página te sirve

EURO STOXX 50 Liste Realtime Indikation


----------



## chameleon (25 Mar 2009)

ayer en intereconomía salió uno de inversis hablando de los productos que trabajan sobre la volatilidad de la volatilidad


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Mar 2009)

venga, vamos!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Mar 2009)

yo hasta que no saquen unos que trabajen sobre el futuro de los futuros ,no entro


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

Hoy no hay mucho dinero en circulación (solo hay que ver el vol del SAN)... vamos a corregir.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Mar 2009)

He rapiñado unos centimos al SAN en unos cortos esta mañana.
Abri cortos en ACS a 31.59
Iberdrola sigue sin bajar,sigo esperando...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Mar 2009)

yo creo que el SAN tiene todavia bajada hasta 5.15 5.20 hoy pero todavia no las tengo todas conmigo si no ya estaria dentro
con la escopeta cargada estoy


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

Como esto no vaya más rápido nos quedamos planos hasta las 14:30h.


----------



## wsleone (25 Mar 2009)

Porfa, que alguien avise cuando parezca que ésto se va al guano. LLevo unos cuantos días sin sacar un euro :


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Mar 2009)

si,hoy va a ser de esos dias coñazo....
a mi el macd en intradia ya me esta marcando bajadas...pero va muyyyyyy despacio
esperate a los yanquis locos ..a ver por donde tiran


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Como esto no vaya más rápido nos quedamos planos hasta las 14:30h.



hombre de poca fé... paciencia


----------



## Bayne (25 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...articipaciones-preferentes-al-7-25-pillo.html



Va a haber que abrir cortos al Pastor en breve...jejejje


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> si,hoy va a ser de esos dias coñazo....
> a mi el macd en intradia ya me esta marcando bajadas...pero va muyyyyyy despacio
> esperate a los yanquis locos ..a ver por donde tiran



NO

NO 


no





n o ..


----------



## Speculo (25 Mar 2009)

Muy buenas a todos. Voy a ver dónde meto las pasta que tengo líquida de lo de GASN, que ya vendí a 10,10.

No veo mucha pesca hoy, ni para un lado ni para el otro.


----------



## wsleone (25 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Como esto no vaya más rápido nos quedamos planos hasta las 14:30h.




Como mucho hasta las 13:30 A esa hora salen los pedidos de bienes duraderos, y vienen peor de lo esperado


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

Tiene miedo de ceder a los 7.900


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> NO
> 
> NO
> 
> ...



bueno,pues no


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> bueno,pues no



era el eco...



por cierto:

China.- Los beneficios de PetroChina cayeron en 2008 por primera vez en siete años. europapress.es


----------



## Misterio (25 Mar 2009)

Sigo pensando que el dato de vivienda nueva va a mover mucho el asunto, las de segunda mano pudieron estar manipuladas por ser casas embargadas, pero las casas de primera mano a ver, aunque estos americanos como primero te dan un dato y al mes siguiente te dicen ah no que nos confundimos que era otro.. a saber.


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

Que muermo de mercado, desde las 11 de ayer por la mañana nos hemos movido en el Stoxx en apenas 30 puntos, a ver si las noticias dan algo de volatilidad.

Yo ayer veia al Stoxx rebotando en 2024 para subir, hoy ha hecho mínimo en 2026 antes de subir esta mañana y quedarse por donde está.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Mar 2009)

Mulder como van esos largos en el BBVA los soltastes ya o los aguantas?


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Sigo pensando que el dato de vivienda nueva va a mover mucho el asunto, las de segunda mano pudieron estar manipuladas por ser casas embargadas, pero las casas de primera mano a ver, aunque estos americanos como primero te dan un dato y al mes siguiente te dicen ah no que nos confundimos que era otro.. a saber.



Si, pero luego falta que se le haga caso al dato, que las bolsas se lo toman todo como les da la reverenda gana. Igual sale bueno y se baja, como sale malo y se sube, en estos casos no hay reglas.

Si las bolsas han de subir, subirán o viceversa y los datos que digan lo que quieran.


----------



## chameleon (25 Mar 2009)

no va a pasar nada, día lateral-alcista


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mulder como van esos largos en el BBVA los soltastes ya o los aguantas?



Los aguanto porque he metido muy, pero que muy poco dinero ahí, ahora mismo tengo stop en 6.17 que es algo por debajo de la directriz alcista del rebote.


----------



## Misterio (25 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, pero luego falta que se le haga caso al dato, que las bolsas se lo toman todo como les da la reverenda gana. Igual sale bueno y se baja, como sale malo y se sube, en estos casos no hay reglas.
> 
> Si las bolsas han de subir, subirán o viceversa y los datos que digan lo que quieran.



Ya casualmente el otro día el día del subidón de USA, predijistes el guano salvo milagro y de repente salió el dato de viviendas (creo que era ese) y claro para ti ese fue el milagro, conclusión para ti cuando te interesa el mercado hace caso a los datos y cuando no, no les hace ni puñetero caso.

De todas maneras voy a acabar con estos quotes ahora mismo .


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Mar 2009)

Por cierto...se puede saber el % de beneficio/perdida de los foreros aqui presentes en el 2009?


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

Europa tiene que morder el polvo... no como hace unos semanas ... pero -1x,xx%


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Mar 2009)

seguimos esperando al S&P y su soporte gordoncho en 800,mientras eso perdure ni arriba ni abajo,eso si, como quiebre vamos a reirnos un buen rato


----------



## Condor (25 Mar 2009)

Dos tazas de realidad para los que viven de ilusiones. Por cierto, se ha subido un 10% desde minimos del año, en base a que? así que especular queremos seguir haciéndolo, la cuestión es: con que uñas gavilán?

Por ahí vienen datos calienticos, cuidado se queman las manos


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Ya casualmente el otro día el día del subidón de USA, predijistes el guano salvo milagro y de repente salió el dato de viviendas (creo que era ese) y claro para ti ese fue el milagro, conclusión para ti cuando te interesa el mercado hace caso a los datos y cuando no, no les hace ni puñetero caso.
> 
> De todas maneras voy a acabar con estos quotes ahora mismo .



No, no es a mí a quien le interesa, es al mercado, ya digo que si las bolsas han de subir harán caso y viceversa, yo puedo decir algo diferente y estar equivocado.

En este hilo ya he hecho varias predicciones sobre el caso que se les iba a hacer a algunos datos y he acertado con toda la gente del hilo en mi contra y aunque esta misma gente acertara lo que iba a salir en ese dato, aunque no siempre me sale bien


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por cierto...se puede saber el % de beneficio/perdida de los foreros aqui presentes en el 2009?



eso es como preguntarle la edad a una señorita,:opero te dire que yo estando pendiente casi todos los dias ,no tengo ni un 5% de beneficios...gracias en parte al pelotazo que di con el SAN cuando reboto y que iba hasta las trancas,antes de eso perdidas medianamente preocupantes
eso si ,estoy aprendiendo ..que es de lo que se trata


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Mar 2009)

Fuera de gas natural ganando autenticas migajas.No me da buena espina hoy


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> eso es como preguntarle la edad a una señorita,:opero te dire que yo estando pendiente casi todos los dias ,no tengo ni un 5% de beneficios...gracias en parte al pelotazo que di con el SAN cuando reboto y que iba hasta las trancas,antes de eso perdidas medianamente preocupantes
> eso si ,estoy aprendiendo ..que es de lo que se trata



Pues hombre,desde mi punto de vista yo te consideraria poco menos que un maestro inversor 
Yo palmo casi un 10 % :

Me voy a dar un paseito,espero ver certificados del ibex a la vuelta


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues hombre,desde mi punto de vista yo te consideraria poco menos que un maestro inversor
> Yo palmo casi un 10 % :
> 
> Me voy a dar un paseito,espero ver certificados del ibex a la vuelta



tranquilo ,te alcanzare en un par de semanas


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

Pues me he tenido que meter en el único valor de todos los que dije que, habiendo pasado por el nivel de compra, ha salido rana. En fin, sigo dentro de BBVA y parece que vamos recuperando un poco, supongo que será un respiro final antes de los datos USA 

Ahora en serio, creo que esta tarde subimos, el 800 del S&P no caerá así como así, estamos muy cerca y ya hemos rebotado por encima del gap que estaba algo más abajo de la apertura del S&P.


----------



## Speculo (25 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Los aguanto porque he metido muy, pero que muy poco dinero ahí, ahora mismo tengo stop en 6.17 que es algo por debajo de la directriz alcista del rebote.



No sabía que estabas dentro del BBV. Ahora no sé si seguir en el valor o sacar todo...


----------



## chameleon (25 Mar 2009)

los datos USA van a salir normales, uno mejor que otro, no van a estropear el rebote con datos malos


----------



## Sargento Highway (25 Mar 2009)

Muy interesante esta reflexión de cárpatos de hoy:



> Situación intradía 25/03/09
> 
> Desde ayer parece que estamos en el intradía en una zona de confusión y alta indefinición. Resistencia en 2.100 para el futuro del eurostoxx. Primer soporte en 2030 y luego en 2000.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No sabía que estabas dentro del BBV. Ahora no sé si seguir en el valor o sacar todo...



He entrado para estar un tiempo largo, varios días y la intención es aumentar posición a medida que se vaya ganando dinero, se ampliaría cuando rebote hacia abajo y empiece a recuperar, siempre con stop. De momento hasta que no llegue a 6.50 no aumento.

Si pierdo las pérdidas serán muy pequeñas, pero si gano será mucha pasta al final, eso es lo que intento probar y en los futuros no se puede hacer eso porque piden demasiado para garantías. Podría entrar con el mini-ibex, pero eso ni es futuro ni es na.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Mar 2009)

parribaaaa


----------



## Misterio (25 Mar 2009)

Duraderos	[Imprimir]	



+3,4% mejor esperado


Casualidad jajaja.


----------



## Misterio (25 Mar 2009)

Pedidos de bienes duraderos, es decir con vida útil superior a 3 años, suben 3,4 % cuando se esperaba una bajada de 2 %, *si bien el de enero se revisa fuertemente a la baja de -4,5 a -7,3 %*


Lo dicho esta ola de optimismo de datos huelen mal mal mal........, a ver luego las casas.


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

Desconfianza....

*EE.UU.: PEDIDOS DE BIENES NO PERECEDEROS, FEBRERO:+3,4% ; PREVIS.: -2,5% MENSUAL*

EUROSTOXX no se lo ha tomado bien... recula!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Mar 2009)

aun asi sigue sin entrar volumen..........hoy terminamos rojos,estoy casi seguro


----------



## erpako (25 Mar 2009)

Con perdón pero el carpatitos se está cubriendo de guano. Anda que como salga un buen dto de vivienda el menudo rebote que va a coger ( je, me refiero a Cárpatos).


----------



## Misterio (25 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Desconfianza....
> 
> *EE.UU.: PEDIDOS DE BIENES NO PERECEDEROS, FEBRERO:+3,4% ; PREVIS.: -2,5% MENSUAL*
> 
> EUROSTOXX no se lo ha tomado bien... recula!




Como no va a haber desconfianza si han modificado el anterior casi un 3% a la baja, es que es para no creerse nada. Ya como digan que ha subido la venta de vivienda nueva milagrosamente lo rematan.


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

*PEDIDOS BIENES DURADEROS EEUU*

Análisis e impacto en los mercados


Los pedidos de bienes duraderos sorprenden con una fuerte subida, la primera en los siete últimos meses y la mayor subida desde diciembre de 2007. Sin incluir el incremento del 2% en transportes (el componente más volátil) los pedidos suben un buen 3,9% (la mayor subida desde agosto de 2005). *Sin embargo el dato negativo viene de la revisión de enero que caen un 7,3% frente al 4,5% provisional.*

Los pedidos sin defensa y sin aeroplanos, el componente que más se vigila para comprobar el gasto empresarial, sube un 6,6% en el mes, aunque en enero se revisa a -11,3% desde un -5,7% anterior.

El dato es positivo para la renta variable en el corto plazo pero con alguna limitación, ya que la fuerte revisión a la baja de enero nos indica que la sorpresiva subida de febrero tiene un gran componente de efecto rebote.


----------



## Condor (25 Mar 2009)

Abracadabra financiero, Krugman dixit; es que no hay como el papel para aguantarlo todo, pero no seré yo quien esté en contra de las tendencias. Subidas inflacionista es lo que viene hamijos


----------



## carvil (25 Mar 2009)

Buenas tardes

Estamos cerca de recuperar el canal alcista en el mini S&P, soporte en 800 y resistencia en 821, en intradia 807 y 813

Entré en SAN a 5.39


----------



## chollero (25 Mar 2009)

en el dato de la vivienda supongo que se incluyen las adjudicaciones judiciales por los bancos de los inmuebles subastados por falta de pago, de ahi el repunte, el dato de venta de vivienda nueva debe incluir los pisos nuevos entregados al banco por los promotores que no los venden en el mercado, deberia de haber un repunte que no significaria que las cosas están mejorando


----------



## Misterio (25 Mar 2009)

chollero dijo:


> en el dato de la vivienda supongo que se incluyen las adjudicaciones judiciales por los bancos de los inmuebles subastados por falta de pago, de ahi el repunte, el dato de venta de vivienda nueva debe incluir los pisos nuevos entregados al banco por los promotores que no los venden en el mercado, deberia de haber un repunte que no significaria que las cosas están mejorando



Si estan entregados al banco no estan vendidos no?, a saber ya me creo cualquier cosa.


----------



## Gamu (25 Mar 2009)

hay una cosa que no me explico.

Si los derechos de gas natural cotizan a 1,84 euros, el precio a pagar por la ampliacion es de 7,82, y la cotizacion actual de gas natural es 10,36. ¿no hay una diferencia demasiado grande entre el precio de las acciones nuevas (1,84+7,82=9,66) y las viejas (10,36)?

Son 60 centimos de beneficio directo. Un 6% nada menos.

Que alguien me lo explique, porque no entiendo que sea tan facil ganar un 6% en bolsa.


----------



## chollero (25 Mar 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Si estan entregados al banco no estan vendidos no?, a saber ya me creo cualquier cosa.



si estan entregadas al banco, se considera una trasmision luego es una venta


----------



## Speculo (25 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> hay una cosa que no me explico.
> 
> Si los derechos de gas natural cotizan a 1,84 euros, el precio a pagar por la ampliacion es de 7,82, y la cotizacion actual de gas natural es 10,36. ¿no hay una diferencia demasiado grande entre el precio de las acciones nuevas (1,84+7,82=9,66) y las viejas (10,36)?
> 
> ...



Es así tal cual. Se premia el riesgo de que la acción real baje más que el precio de ampliación y por eso se gana algo más con los derechos.
Y no te extrañes de ese 6%, que ayer subieron los derechos un 100% en un solo día y hoy llevan un 30%. Todo es una cuestión de oferta y demanda.

Evidentemente, los derechos tenderán a irse a los dos euros a medida que se acerque la ampliación.


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

Tras irme un poco mal esta mañana, las cosas han vuelto al verde de nuevo y yo aumento posición en el BBVA. Ahora mismo a punto de superar máximos del dia.


----------



## carvil (25 Mar 2009)

Feb new home sales: 337k v 300ke (+4.7% m/m)


----------



## Gamu (25 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> hay una cosa que no me explico.
> 
> Si los derechos de gas natural cotizan a 1,84 euros, el precio a pagar por la ampliacion es de 7,82, y la cotizacion actual de gas natural es 10,36. ¿no hay una diferencia demasiado grande entre el precio de las acciones nuevas (1,84+7,82=9,66) y las viejas (10,36)?
> 
> ...



por cierto, el pelotazo máximo sería para los que operan con CFD's. Compras derechos, y vendes a crédito tantas acciones como derechos compres. Con el dinero que saques tienes más que de sobra para cubrir el precio de la ampliación.

Por cada accion ganas 60 centimos, a lo que solo debes restar los intereses de dos dias.

Porque no tengo brooker que me permita ir a corto, sino me superapalancaba. La jugada no puede estár más clara, y el beneficio es 100% seguro.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Mar 2009)

SUBIDON.

where is the guano??????


----------



## Gamu (25 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Es así tal cual. Se premia el riesgo de que la acción real baje más que el precio de ampliación y por eso se gana algo más con los derechos.
> Y no te extrañes de ese 6%, que ayer subieron los derechos un 100% en un solo día y hoy llevan un 30%. Todo es una cuestión de oferta y demanda.
> 
> Evidentemente, los derechos tenderán a irse a los dos euros a medida que se acerque la ampliación.



pero es que si vendes ahora a crédito las acciones (ver mi anterior post). Esos 60 centimos por accion te los ganas directamente SIN ARRIESGAR NI UN CENTIMO. 

Accion vendida, dinero en el bolsillo, precio de compra fijado a 7,82, y plusvalia de 60 centimos recogida.

Yo he comprado 1700 derechos, porque la jugada parece sencilla y clarisima. 

Si algo se me escapa, por favor que me lo digan, pero llevo toda la mañana dandole vuletas y leyendome las condiciones de la ampliación, y creo que no hay trampa ni cartón.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Mar 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> SUBIDON.
> 
> where is the guano??????



pues por ahi anda, agazapao tras los matorrales


----------



## chollero (25 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tras irme un poco mal esta mañana, las cosas han vuelto al verde de nuevo y yo aumento posición en el BBVA. Ahora mismo a punto de superar máximos del dia.



Dr. Mulder es un crack!! subidon!!


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> pues por ahi anda, agazapao tras los matorrales



está muy bien escondido porque ni se le ve. Eso sí, el día que aparezca, se va a dar un atracón gacelil... por favor, si hasta Mulder ha caído y ha comprado bebeuveas.

Y yo me pregunto, ¿donde estará Falcone? ¿que estará cenando estos días?


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

chollero dijo:


> Dr. Mulder es un crack!! subidon!!



He vuelto a aumentar más la posición


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> está muy bien escondido porque ni se le ve. Eso sí, el día que aparezca, se va a dar un atracón gacelil... por favor, si hasta Mulder ha caído y ha comprado bebeuveas.
> 
> Y yo me pregunto, ¿donde estará Falcone? ¿que estará cenando estos días?



Jejeje, pero es poca pasta y además son largos en CFD's, no son acciones. Esto sigue siendo una prueba.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Mar 2009)

Corto en BBVA en 6.55 a ver si racaneo 10 centimos...


----------



## Speculo (25 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> pero es que si vendes ahora a crédito las acciones (ver mi anterior post). Esos 60 centimos por accion te los ganas directamente SIN ARRIESGAR NI UN CENTIMO.
> 
> Accion vendida, dinero en el bolsillo, precio de compra fijado a 7,82, y plusvalia de 60 centimos recogida.
> 
> ...



No hay trampa, no. Con los derechos comprarías, ahora mismo, mas barato que en el mercado. Pero eso es ahora mismo.
El único problema es si GASN pega un bajón y las acciones reales empiezan a bajar. Estarías comprando entonces más caro.
Ese es el riesgo de los derechos y por eso tienden a estar más caros a medida que el precio se ajusta a su fecha final.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corto en BBVA en 6.55 a ver si racaneo 10 centimos...



que osado...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Mar 2009)

y yo corto sobre el ibex en 8090 y stop en 8105
vamos a por la parte baja del canal ,venga.....guano a miiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Mar 2009)

No es un poco absurdo llevar 12 dias seguidos subiendo? y yo fuera,si es que soy una maquina de precision


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No es un poco absurdo llevar 12 dias seguidos subiendo? y yo fuera,si es que soy una maquina de precision



Absurdo no, es más bien increíble...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Mar 2009)

me voy a currar chavales ....que ustedes lo pasen bien
!Salvemos acerinox!
salto el stop....mecaguenla


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

Vuelvo a aumentar capital en BBVA y ya va la cuarta, ahora veremos como acaba esto.

Hannibal: traidor!


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Mar 2009)

Me siento como un gilipollas viendo como todo sube y yo desde fuera mirando.Aunque basta con que me meta para que cambie el ciclo de nuevo


----------



## carvil (25 Mar 2009)

Vendidas SAN en 5.55


----------



## roquerol (25 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me siento como un gilipollas viendo como todo sube y yo desde fuera mirando.Aunque basta con que me meta para que cambie el ciclo de nuevo



Tenemos la negra, me pasa lo mismo.


----------



## Speculo (25 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Vuelvo a aumentar capital en BBVA y ya va la cuarta, ahora veremos como acaba esto.
> 
> Hannibal: traidor!



¿A qué niveles has ido metiendo?

Yo no sé si salirme ya de aquí ¿Cómo lo ves?


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿A qué niveles has ido metiendo?
> 
> Yo no sé si salirme ya de aquí ¿Cómo lo ves?



Seguirá subiendo, me he ido metiendo a medida que se iban alcanzando máximos del día con una cierta distancia para proteger la comisión, he entrado a mercado en:

6.47->6.51->6.55->6.58

La próxima a 6.61.

edito: la siguiente resistencia de largo plazo está en 7.16, yo creo que llegará hasta ahí, pero voy moviendo el stop, ahora mismo lo tengo en 6.43, algo por debajo de la resistencia que hemos pasado hoy en 6.45


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No hay trampa, no. Con los derechos comprarías, ahora mismo, mas barato que en el mercado. Pero eso es ahora mismo.
> El único problema es si GASN pega un bajón y las acciones reales empiezan a bajar. Estarías comprando entonces más caro.
> Ese es el riesgo de los derechos y por eso tienden a estar más caros a medida que el precio se ajusta a su fecha final.



Supongo que esa debe ser la explicacion para el petardazo de GN.Estan tentando a la gente a que compre las acciones nuevas,con lo cual en el momento menos pensado deberian visitar los infiernos de nuevo (creo) 
Eso si,yo la tenia esta mañana y las vendi en 10,30...gggrrrrr :


----------



## Sargento Highway (25 Mar 2009)

Como se nota que Tonuel lleva casi una semana sin entrar, los leoncios saben saben que no hay nadie para certificar... comprad hasta su vuelta insensatos


----------



## Speculo (25 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Supongo que esa debe ser la explicacion para el petardazo de GN.Estan tentando a la gente a que compre las acciones nuevas,con lo cual en el momento menos pensado deberian visitar los infiernos de nuevo (creo)
> Eso si,yo la tenia esta mañana y las vendi en 10,30...gggrrrrr :



Pues no lo sé. Gas Natural es muy buena compañía. Va a tener una buena ración del pastel energético español en breve y va a desinvertir muchísimo. Yo creo que las acciones pueden irse a 12 euros sin ningún problema, haya ampliación por medio o no. Incluso es más probable que se vaya a 12 después de la ampliación que antes.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Mar 2009)

Yo estoy cuasi convencido de que despues de la ampliacion se pegan el hostion...para despues volver a subir.Eso si no hay cataclismos de por medio,claro


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

Y vuelvo a aumentar posición en BBVA de nuevo 

Ya van 5 veces, esto marcha señores y espero que acabe bien.


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

Dentro de endesa a 15,77€


----------



## carvil (25 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Y vuelvo a aumentar posición en BBVA de nuevo
> 
> Ya van 5 veces, esto marcha señores y espero que acabe bien.



Cuidadado Mulder no esta muy claro yo me he salido y espero..


----------



## chollero (25 Mar 2009)

creo que Dr. Mulder es un leoncio, fue comprar el, y dispararse la bolsa


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Cuidadado Mulder no esta muy claro yo me he salido y espero..



Lo cierto es que comprar en máximos no es buena estrategia del todo porque cuando llega acaba cayendo para luego recuperar, de todas formas voy a quedarme abierto esta noche y de momento mantengo stop en el mismo sitio.

De todas formas esto son pruebas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dentro de endesa a 15,77€



Me parece que estas arriesgando un huevo...


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

No, en ENDESA hay que ir a largos, es un valor que hay que mantener en cartera, veo los 18,00€ en breve.

Tengo un stop en 14,50€ .... no quiero arrependirme como ya me ha pasado con otros valores que han recuperado +25% y los malvendí. XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Mar 2009)

Yo las ultimas endesas que tenia las solte a 15.8 hace 3 dias creo,no tengo nada de largos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Mar 2009)

Vaya tela con Iberdrola,esta en sus maximos del rebote...si pudiera me pondria corto ahi,no le veo mas recorrido y suele bajar bastante cada 2 dias...:


----------



## Kujire (25 Mar 2009)

Hola!

La frase del dia en el NYSE



> "U can be greedy or U can be stupid, but U can't be both"



viene muy indicada, después de aquella famosa aparición de Warren B. diciendo que era ya hora de ser codicioso en acciones ... allá por noviembre del 2008

Al hilo del dolar, *Tim G (manos largas Tim el Tesorero) ha afirmado que el dolar seguirá siendo la moneda de reserva mundial,* ....cosa que me ha dejado mucho más tranquila: Esta afirmación viene a razón de la clavadita de los chinos al decir que habría que buscar otra moneda... en fin.

Otra cosa curiosa es que hoy ha habido subasta de bonos británicos y... la cosa no ha ido muy bien ... y eso cuando la Fed empieza a comprar Tesoros y claro cuando Tim G. tendrá que emitir deuda a malsalva.


----------



## javso (25 Mar 2009)

Fuera de Repsol a 13,35 y sacando unos centimillos. Por fin me he deshecho de ellas después de un mes sufriendo...


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

Como podríamos traducir localmente para ESPAÑA "greedy" XD ?

*ávido, ambicioso, codicioso, insaciable, lagartón *


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Mar 2009)

Me a dicho un pajarin que me meta en Iberia que ya hay convenio con los pilotos que esta noche daran la noticia,no estoy muy puesto en este valor,alguna sugerencia?


----------



## javso (25 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vaya tela con Iberdrola,esta en sus maximos del rebote...si pudiera me pondria corto ahi,no le veo mas recorrido y suele bajar bastante cada 2 dias...:



Pues yo veo a Iberdrola en 6,70 de aquí a finales de abril.


----------



## Bayne (25 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me a dicho un pajarin que me meta en Iberia que ya hay convenio con los pilotos que esta noche daran la noticia,no estoy muy puesto en este valor,alguna sugerencia?



¿Sugerencias?
¿Le debes algo a ese pajarito?, ¿le robaste a la novia en su juventud?, ¿te la tiene guardada por algo que le hiciste y no recuerdas?...son datos a considerar..


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me a dicho un pajarin que me meta en Iberia que ya hay convenio con los pilotos que esta noche daran la noticia,no estoy muy puesto en este valor,alguna sugerencia?



Acaba de superar una resistencia de largo plazo en 1.68, pero tiene por delante la parte alta del canal bajista en diario que superaría si llega a 1.79, también tiene por delante la parte alta del canal en gráfico semanal.

Es decir, muchos obstáculos por delante, no me acaba de gustar.


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

Si pones un STOP muy ceñido... no veo riesgo.. solo puede perder algunos centimos y comisiones.

La fusión ahora comentan... que va para el verano... pero quien sabe... lo mismo es para despistar.

Ah!! preparate al juego tipo MAPFRE... centimo a centimo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Mar 2009)

Los analistas de Goldman Sachs han recortado su recomendación sobre los títulos de Iberia a 'vender' desde neutral. En su opinión, los accionistas de la aerolínea afrontan un "riesgo extra" en caso de seguir adelante la fusión con British Airways.

Las acciones de Iberia cerraron ayer con una caída del 1,74% y en lo que llevamos de año, retroceden casi un 15%. 

Noticias Financieras | Finanzas .com


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

Yo nunca compro por la recomendaciones de las agencias... cuando quieren bajar la cot, revisan los PO, y cuando quieren comprar (sus agencias)..... sugieren VENDER.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Mar 2009)

Joder,los derechos de gas natural estan subiendo mas de un 30%


----------



## chollero (25 Mar 2009)

los cervatillos incautos se van acercando al rio


----------



## Gamu (25 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Supongo que esa debe ser la explicacion para el petardazo de GN.Estan tentando a la gente a que compre las acciones nuevas,con lo cual en el momento menos pensado deberian visitar los infiernos de nuevo (creo)
> Eso si,yo la tenia esta mañana y las vendi en 10,30...gggrrrrr :



yo vendi mis 590 GN a 10,27, pero acto seguido compré 1700 derechos que pienso ejercer. Con lo que tengo pingües plusvalias

También pienso que facilmente se puede ir a 12 euros después de la ampliación. 

Y eso por no hablar de que estando muy endeudada, le viene bien el panorama inflacionario que se avecina.

Lo unico malo es que hoy o mañana tendré que vender muchas de mis indras para adquirir liquidez y acudir a la ampliacion de gas natural, y hoy indra se ha pegado un buen hostión.


----------



## Newclo (25 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Acaba de superar una resistencia de largo plazo en 1.68, pero tiene por delante la parte alta del canal bajista en diario que superaría si llega a 1.79, también tiene por delante la parte alta del canal en gráfico semanal.
> 
> Es decir, muchos obstáculos por delante, no me acaba de gustar.



17:25 Cárpatos



IBERIA Llega a un acuerdo con los pilotos sobre el nuevo convenio. Goldman Sachs baja a vender desde neutral.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> yo vendi mis 590 GN a 10,27, pero acto seguido compré 1700 derechos que pienso ejercer. Con lo que tengo pingües plusvalias
> 
> También pienso que facilmente se puede ir a 12 euros después de la ampliación.
> 
> ...



Gas Natural es lo mas pirata del IBEX,yo negociaba mucho ese valor,incluso era mi preferido y gane a principio de año buenas plusvalias,pero me pillo largo el anuncio de la ampliación de capital,en principio seria a 15,6 creo recordad y la accion bajo,y bajaron la ampliacion...no me fiaria un pelo de estos pajaros,en cualquier momento la pueden liar,yo desde hace tiempo no lo opero.


----------



## Bayne (25 Mar 2009)

Newclo dijo:


> 17:25 Cárpatos
> IBERIA Llega a un acuerdo con los pilotos sobre el nuevo convenio. Goldman Sachs baja a vender desde neutral.



Buen pajarito el de Hannibal...


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

El BBVA ha cerrado a 6.52 y en la robasta el primer precio ha sido 6.60, luego 6.65, ahora 6.58....

Se ha movido más ahora que en todo el día, mañana creo que tendremos gap al alza.


----------



## Gamu (25 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Gas Natural es lo mas pirata del IBEX,yo negociaba mucho ese valor,incluso era mi preferido y gane a principio de año buenas plusvalias,pero me pillo largo el anuncio de la ampliación de capital,en principio seria a 15,6 creo recordad y la accion bajo,y bajaron la ampliacion...no me fiaria un pelo de estos pajaros,en cualquier momento la pueden liar,yo desde hace tiempo no lo opero.




hombre, está claro que si están Repsol, Suez, Caixa Cataluña, y Lacaixa como propietarios de un 70% del grupo.... te pueden hacer un roto muy grande.

Precisamente esas es la interpretación que hago de esta ampliación: ellos aumentarán posiciones en la que está llamada a ser la mayor energética española, a costa de los minoritarios que hayan vendido por miedo a la brutal bajada de la acción que los mismos mayoritarios han forzado.

¿o es que alguien se cree que Criteria no podía sostener a Gas natural en bolsa?

Si ha bajado tanto, ha sido con el beneplacito del núcleo duro, para que la ampliación les saliera más barata y pudieran aumentar su % en la gasista. 

Ese mismo nucleo duro está interesado en subir los títulos después de la ampliación, y convertir al grupo conjunto en la mayor energética española por capitalización bursatil, un "campeón nacional" es lo que quería ZP, y eso es lo que tendrá.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El BBVA ha cerrado a 6.52 y en la robasta el primer precio ha sido 6.60, luego 6.65, ahora 6.58....
> 
> Se ha movido más ahora que en todo el día, mañana creo que tendremos gap al alza.



Me he quedado comprado para mañana en acerinox,ha sido leerte eso de "gap al alza" y ya estoy convencido de que esto se va a la mierda


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me he quedado comprado para mañana en acerinox,ha sido leerte eso de "gap al alza" y ya estoy convencido de que esto se va a la mierda



Yo solo me refería al BBVA, los demás no se


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Mar 2009)

Al final me meti en Iberia en la subasta a 1.69 ya veremos,por lo menos que compense los cortos que estan abiertos


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

> El presidente ejecutivo de Bank of America, Kenneth Lewis, ha señalado a Los Angeles Times, que el banco espera devolver en abril los 45.000 millones de dólares del rescate estatal, tras comprobar una prueba de estrés del gobierno (recordamos que la prueba de estrés es la que realiza el gobierno para comprobar la solvencia de las distintas entidades financieras en caso de empeoramiento grave de la situación económica).



- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Mar 2009)

Si es que estaba claro,basta con meterse para que el ciclo cambie.Al final me volvere paranoico completamente


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

Opssss... acabo de llegar y lo primero que veo es EUROSTOXX en rojo!

He vendido el 70% de mis ENDESAS a 14,73€ unos centimos de perdidas... conservo el resto.

No me daba buen sentimiento esta subida....


----------



## comparto-piso (25 Mar 2009)

aguantara el sp el 800?


----------



## Misterio (25 Mar 2009)

El S&P apunto de atacar los 800 .....


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

Chameleon... como ves comprar algunas CITI ... hoy pueden llegar a 2.50$ / 2.60$

Una cosilla... suelen ejecutarse en tiempo real las ordenes de compra-venta desde los brokers españoles?


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (25 Mar 2009)

Mantengo mi fé en Grifols. Aunque creo que mañana caerá ligeramente para el viernes subir hasta 11. Tengo mucha imaginación


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Mar 2009)

Yo estoy flipando,no me he quedado comprado en dos semanas y se despeña ahora :


----------



## Misterio (25 Mar 2009)

799.40 primer intento......


----------



## comparto-piso (25 Mar 2009)

perdio el 800 el sp !

pero parece que por ahora aguanta.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El BBVA ha cerrado a 6.52 y en la robasta el primer precio ha sido 6.60, luego 6.65, ahora 6.58....
> 
> Se ha movido más ahora que en todo el día, mañana creo que tendremos* gap al alza*.



Lo sabia,lo sabia...


----------



## Misterio (25 Mar 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> perdio el 800 el sp !



Tiene que ser por muchos más puntos, se habla siempre de 800 pero esta algo más abajo perderlo, además no se como estará siendo el volumen.


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

Pues todas las bajadas del Stoxx se están haciendo con un volumen bajísimo, parece que los leoncios estén jugando a asustar al personal. Y me da que en cada bajada entran los leoncios acumulando.

Tampoco perforamos los niveles que estos días nos sirven de soporte, aunque habrá que ver cuando nos decidimos a subir de verdad o a bajar, pero con una tendencia fuerte.

edito: Mientras el S&P 'pierde' los 800 el Stoxx no está ni siquiera en el mínimo del día.


----------



## carvil (25 Mar 2009)

Mucho volumen el siguiente soporte es 787 en el S&P futuros


----------



## Speculo (25 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo estoy flipando,no me he quedado comprado en dos semanas y se despeña ahora :



Joder, macho, es que donde pones el ojo, ... pones la caca


----------



## comparto-piso (25 Mar 2009)

ha habido algun motivo para que el sp baje mas de un 3% desde los maximos de hoy?


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Mar 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> ha habido algun motivo para que el sp baje mas de un 3% desde los maximos de hoy?



Que me he metido yo,esta claro


----------



## Misterio (25 Mar 2009)

Que han hecho una subasta del Tesoro y han debido de comprar 4 gatos, vamos que la gente ya sabe que el dólar se irá a tomar por saco tarde o temprano.


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

Simplemente que los datos de esta mediodia, no han sido suficientes para mantener la representación de hoy.

y OBAMA está nervioso.. hoy lo he visto contestar sobre la AIG, por qué no actuó antes (bonos AIG) y se ha puesto un poco violento -mosqueado- JiJiJi!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Mar 2009)

Vamonos al hoyoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## comparto-piso (25 Mar 2009)

ahora me arrepiento de haber cerrado los cortos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Mar 2009)

Dólar bajando y bolsas bajando.

La última vez que pasó esto el dólar se quedó clavado unos días y la bolsa empezó a subir.

Interpretación: demasiadas gacelas entrando, hay que quitárselas de encima con bajadas, se sube un 7% para que no les dé tiempo a entrar y así se tiene margen para asustarlas con bajadas durante unos días.

O más me vale..., , Mulder, mañana luna nueva.

Para seguir diciendo que el rebote continúa ¿qué nivel no deberíamos traspasar?, ¿el 770 del S&P?

Las manos fuertes siguen con la moral alta (ni se inmutaron el día de la subida del 7%) y la confianza de las gacelas sigue subiendo aunque sin llegar a los niveles de primeros de enero de este año.


----------



## carvil (25 Mar 2009)

Bank of america - moody's lowers senior debt rating to a2 from a1


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> O más me vale..., , Mulder, mañana luna nueva



Las vísperas de las lunas llenas y nuevas traen cambios de tendencia, estoy cansado de decirlo y pocos me hacen caso, parece que ya tenemos una tendencia fuerte para aprovecharla. 

Creo que mañana me salgo de mis BBVA's, aunque según como arranque la cosa esperaré a una corrección al alza y a que la nueva tendencia se defina.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vamonos al hoyoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Tu no tenias unas iberias? te veo muy risueño


----------



## Speculo (25 Mar 2009)

El 7.550 del Dow es la resistencia a tener en cuenta. Si la pierde, se va cien o doscientos puntos abajo.

De momento, rebota por ahí cerca.


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

Para que vean lo bueno que era Gann en su día, este documento data de ¡1909! como se puede ver en la parte superior derecha.

En la parte inferior derecha se puede ver un año, 2008, y una leyenda al lado, fíjense en lo que dice porque es de lo más revelador 

Lastima que se acabe ahí


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

En el documento anterior la siguiente columna empezaría en 2006, los demás números de la columna serían todos los años correlativos tras 2006, era fácil.

Ya pueden hacerse una idea de lo que nos depara el futuro, los próximos máximos para 2011!


----------



## erpako (25 Mar 2009)

> Wall Street cae en terreno negativo después de que el miedo a la deflación haya vuelto a ponerse en la mesa de los inversores con las declaraciones de la presidenta de la Fed de San Francisco, Janet Yellen. La banquera ha alertado de que hay más riesgo de caer en deflación que tener una inflación disparada.
> [foto de la noticia]
> 
> Las palabras de la presidenta de la Reserva Federal de San Francisco, Janet Yellen, han caído como una fuerte tormenta en el rally alcista de Wall Street de este jueves. La banquera ha señalado que en la actualidad hay más riesgo de caer en la deflación que se dispare la inflación.
> ...



Tomado de Expansión


----------



## comparto-piso (25 Mar 2009)

pues ahora parece que toca subidon


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

Super-envolvente alcista en S&P y Stoxx, nos vamos arriba de nuevo a recuperar lo perdido, el S&P ya está rozando el 800 de nuevo.

Ya me extrañaba a mi que el Stoxx no acompañara el movimiento.


----------



## carvil (25 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Super-envolvente alcista en S&P y Stoxx, nos vamos arriba de nuevo a recuperar lo perdido, el S&P ya está rozando el 800 de nuevo.
> 
> Ya me extrañaba a mi que el Stoxx no acompañara el movimiento.



Yo no veo esa super envolvente en el s&p más bien esto lo veo paradillo


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

De todas formas, este tirón a la baja tan fuerte que acabamos de ver creo que va a ser el inicio de un giro fuerte en la tendencia, aunque ahora recuperemos niveles volveremos a bajar más.


----------



## wsleone (25 Mar 2009)

Roberto Centeno ahora en la Cope


----------



## Speculo (25 Mar 2009)

La corrección tiene que llegar. No puede ser que todo esté subiendo continuamente.

Pero en el *corto plazo* creo que la tendencia sigue alcista. A saber hasta donde.

A vigilar en el Dow los 7.850. Se está pegando ahí. Si los pasa, cuidadito con los cortos.


----------



## Misterio (25 Mar 2009)

Que artistas les dejan media hora más y se van a máximos, voy a buscar a ver que excusa han encontrado esta vez.


----------



## Speculo (25 Mar 2009)

Ojo al grafiquillo, que se las trae....













[Edito el gráfico, que he puesto otra cosa]


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Mar 2009)

Desde luego lo de los yankees si que es para hombres de verdad,eso son curvas y no lo del ibex


----------



## Riviera (25 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Desde luego lo de los yankees si que es para hombres de verdad,eso son curvas y no lo del ibex




Pues te aseguro que servidor se ha sentido como mil john waynes cuando el sp ha alcanzado los 793


----------



## carvil (25 Mar 2009)

Es el mismo movimiento del viernes pasado al cierre,mucha gente se salió antes por si las moscas, los que estaban eran cortos y en los últimos cinco minutos los barren. Ahora la mano (bulls) se ha hecho más inteligente.


----------



## tramperoloco (25 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, pero luego falta que se le haga caso al dato, que las bolsas se lo toman todo como les da la reverenda gana. Igual sale bueno y se baja, como sale malo y se sube, en estos casos no hay reglas.
> 
> Si las bolsas han de subir, subirán o viceversa y los datos que digan lo que quieran.



¿ Aunque se trate , por decir algo , que la semana que entra empezará el BCE a imprimir euros a tutiplen ?


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2009)

tramperoloco dijo:


> ¿ Aunque se trate , por decir algo , que la semana que entra empezará el BCE a imprimir euros a tutiplen ?



Ese dato suele estar ya bastante descontado cuando se da porque los señores del BCE suelen informar de sus intenciones.

¿o es que sabiéndolo ya todo el mundo van a descontarlo cuando ocurra? los leoncios no son profesores de parvulario precisamente 

Solo podría ocurrir algo raro en el caso de que hicieran algo inesperado.


----------



## Bayne (25 Mar 2009)

*Con Permiso de Eddy*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-de-optimismo-ahora-mismo-6.html#post1545223



Eddy dijo:


> En un mercado bajista los rebotes TERMINAN cuando salen las buenas noticias.
> 
> En un mercado alcista los recortes TERMINAN cuando salen las malas noticias.
> 
> ...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Mar 2009)

jajajajajaja me descojono con vosotros,lo primero que hago al llegar del curro es echarme un ojo al hilo y los dias que se despeña son los mas divertidos,yo tambien he aumentado mis posiciones en acerinox en 9.08 desde el currele ...promediando a la baja como una gacela coja....tambien le he bajado el stop a 8.50
Apolo.... mañana sufriremos juntos..tecnicamente las mierdas esas del acero me daban señales alcistas pero tenian un soporte de gap importante en 9.15 y se lo han zumbao bien agusto esta tarde asi que estamos en las manos de dios padre creador

saludos pinches compadres!


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

De momento me quedo sin mis CITIS.. la orden de 2,70$ no entró....


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Mar 2009)

acerinox tiene una pinta fea,pero fea........
voy a ponerle dos velas al santa gacela inmaculada
este es de antes de perder los 9,15 esos.....el camino que tiene si es pabajo va a ser bastante vertical aunque espero que sea una maniobra leoncia para acojonar al personal y mañana se vaya arriba






ecotrader tambien opto por meter pasta ayer en el valor espero que no estemos todos equivocados...esto es lo que decia
Situación Técnica:
En qué tipo de mercado estaremos cuando se despliegan movimientos laterales entre los 8 y los 13 euros sobre zonas como la que han estado asediando los bajistas en los últimos meses; y que se corresponde con la banda del 61,8/66% del proceso alcista vivido entre 1.991 y 2006; así como el posible suelo dilatado de un canal alcista en tendencia de muy largo plazo. El patrón alcista que despliegan los precios a medio/largo plazo nos recuerda al que sugeríamos hace unos días para Research In Motion: la posibilidad de un gran doble suelo (S1S2?) que arrancaría con una pauta de cabeza y hombros (hchi) rota al alza con huego (gap). 

Estrategia Alcista:
Posición larga abierta tras comunicación de orden de compra vía sms, Con stop loss agresivo bajo el gap de los 9,15; y direccional bajo los 8 euros. Objetivo inicial 11/13.


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Mar 2009)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...05574-caf-un-oasis-en-medio-del-desierto.html


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2009)

Tendríamos que haber comprado derechos de GN el viernes... se me paso por la cabeza... me acorde de la ak del SAN... estaban a 0,46€ y hoy se han negociado 22M a 1,91€

Esto si son unas plusvalías de verdad! XD


----------



## tramperoloco (25 Mar 2009)

No entiendo de bolsa pero a sabiendas que un crack es época de oportunidades,me estoy preparando leyendo cuanto puedo a fin de estar preparado para cuando la cosa toque suelo .
Tengo una inquietud . En mi opinión, y creo que en la de la mayoria de ustedes, los leoncios sabian con antelación que la maquina de billetes iba a empezar a funcionar de ahí que se cerrasen cortos y empezaran a ponerse largos de ahí este "inesperado" e infundado rebote que empezó una semana aprox antes de la noticia de la FED . Y esta es la inquitud , es normal que al imprimir deuda se espere inflación y de que para escapar de ella aumenten la inversión en bolsa ( mas las expectativas positivas que esta medida puede producir en los americanos como disminucion de su deuda , aumento del consumo, ...) pero, ¿ en Europa está justificada esta subida ?, quizás algo porque todo lo que beneficia a la economia americana nos beneficia a nosostros, pero el principal motivo del rebote en mi entender es su huida de la inflación , y esa aquí , mientras no se diga también de darle a la maquinita ( que lo harán ) creo no tiene justificación. ¿ que opinais ? .


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Mar 2009)

opinamos que aqui lo que se sigue es al s&p 500 y al dj,lo que hagan ellos es ley ,mantenemos alrededor de 300 puntos por encima del dow jones,si este baja nosotros bajamos y viceversa a veces se diverge un poco pero en un dia o dos lo corregimos,el porque? pues ni puñetera idea pero asi tengo constancia desde que entre a jugar en este casino


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Mar 2009)

estamos a un 3% del maximo del canal


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Mar 2009)

siento ser tan pesao con lo de acerinox
Apolo no esta todo perdido el cierre de hoy no ha sido en un lugar cualquiera ,lo han dejado justo.justo por encima de su mediamovil en grafica diaria , puede ser una señal ,atento mañana a la subasta 

suerte!


----------



## chollero (25 Mar 2009)

El Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) ha declarado que los mercados bursátiles todavía no han tocado fondo ni lo harán en un futuro próximo y ha señalado que son necesarias medidas adicionales para salir de esta "intensa crisis".


"Los países que puedan deberían intentar no recortar las medidas de estímulo fiscal en el 2010", ha declarado en rueda de prensa el director del Departamento para América Latina y el Caribe del FMI, Nicolás Eyzaguirre, quien ha completado que todavía no se ve la luz al final del túnel.


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Mar 2009)

la bolsa este año bajara a 6000 o menos y el que viene a 3000 y pico... pero eso falta un huevo


en esos rebotes, al gente puede ganar mucho dinero con esa volatilidad


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Mar 2009)

por cierto, hemos rebotado un 20% no? quien ganó la porra?


----------



## terraenxebre (26 Mar 2009)

es la primera onda después de la gran pedrada en el estanque


----------



## carvil (26 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por cierto, hemos rebotado un 20% no? quien ganó la porra?



Yo seguro que no, creo que puse 6080

Por cierto la última subida fueron las agencias de JPM, igual que el viernes pasado (mosquea un poco)


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Mar 2009)

me ha costado encontrarlo pero aqui esta ....creo que el ganador esta entre jucari y yo ...reboto en 6700 mas o menos...no? mañana lo miro que ya es muy tarde



Hagen dijo:


> 6898 Hannibal Lecter
> 6800 Pecata minuta
> 6780 festival del humor
> 6666 Jucari
> ...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Mar 2009)

sorry,esta es mas completa

si reboto alrededor de los 6700 el ganador seria wsleone,mañana lo miro bien y le damos la copa



Pabajista dijo:


> 7007Sopelmar
> 6898 Hannibal Lecter
> 6830 chame
> 6800 Pecata minuta
> ...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Mar 2009)

Pongo mi picha en el fuego que mañana cerramos el Ibex en rojo,no puede ser 12+1 dia de subidas...

Hoy dormire tranquilo por que Mulder esta largo en BBVA y yo corto...jajajaja
Sin acritud!


----------



## chollero (26 Mar 2009)

el mínimo de este año fue 6702


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Mar 2009)

pues entonces para jucari y su 6666 que con la coña..fue el que mas se acerco...

enhorabuena al premiado

P.D revisando post de esos dias..hay owneds como castillos y gente que no volvera a asomar el hocico por aqui hasta que no volvamos a caer fuerte...jajajaja


----------



## chollero (26 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Pongo mi picha en el fuego que mañana cerramos el Ibex en rojo,no puede ser 12+1 dia de subidas...
> 
> Hoy dormire tranquilo por que Mulder esta largo en BBVA y yo corto...jajajaja
> Sin acritud!



esos bandazos del dow hoy significan algo, yo apuesto a guano mañana


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Mar 2009)

6702 +20% = tenemos ganador


----------



## chollero (26 Mar 2009)

voy a quedarme un poco a ver como abren los japos


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Mar 2009)

hasta 2 dias antes del G20, andaremos en la resistencia


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Mar 2009)

habria que comunicarselo por privado ¿no? jucari no se le ve mucho por estos lares

20% en 12 dias seguidos ....hay que joderse


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> pues entonces para jucari y su 6666 que con la coña..fue el que mas se acerco...
> 
> enhorabuena al premiado
> 
> P.D revisando post de esos dias..hay owneds como castillos y gente que no volvera a asomar el hocico por aqui hasta que no volvamos a caer fuerte...jajajaja



ejemplos?


porque los 6666 estan a 16%... y los 6000 un poco mas


----------



## chollero (26 Mar 2009)

bueno los japos no creo que bajen tanto como pueden bajar europa o USA, están en unos niveles de subguano comparados con sus maximos


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hoy dormire tranquilo por que Mulder esta largo en BBVA y yo corto...jajajaja
> Sin acritud!



Pues hoy ha hecho una envolvente alcista en diario, aunque la envolvente no cubre la sombra de la anterior vela por abajo. Creo que tus cortos tendrán que esperar MWHAHAHA!

De todas formas creo que me saldré pronto mañana o al menos ajustaré más el stop, a mi tampoco me ha gustado mucho lo que han hecho hoy los gringos.


----------



## carvil (26 Mar 2009)

Mulder que programa utilizas para la bolsa?

Nikkei: 8,477.51 -10.83


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Mar 2009)

tramperoloco dijo:


> No entiendo de bolsa pero a sabiendas que un crack es época de oportunidades,me estoy preparando leyendo cuanto puedo a fin de estar preparado para cuando la cosa toque suelo .
> Tengo una inquietud . En mi opinión, y creo que en la de la mayoria de ustedes, los leoncios sabian con antelación que la maquina de billetes iba a empezar a funcionar de ahí que se cerrasen cortos y empezaran a ponerse largos de ahí este "inesperado" e infundado rebote que empezó una semana aprox antes de la noticia de la FED . Y esta es la inquitud , es normal que al imprimir deuda se espere inflación y de que para escapar de ella aumenten la inversión en bolsa ( mas las expectativas positivas que esta medida puede producir en los americanos como disminucion de su deuda , aumento del consumo, ...) pero, ¿ en Europa está justificada esta subida ?, quizás algo porque todo lo que beneficia a la economia americana nos beneficia a nosostros, pero el principal motivo del rebote en mi entender es su huida de la inflación , y esa aquí , mientras no se diga también de darle a la maquinita ( que lo harán ) creo no tiene justificación. ¿ que opinais ? .



Respecto a los últimos comentarios, yo dije hace tiempo que lo primero que hay que tener claro para invertir en bolsa es que lo que hace la bolsa hoy no se debe a lo que se sabe hoy, sino a lo que se sabrá dentro de un mes (y que cierta gente, muy poca, sabe ya hoy).

Este hilo es muy bueno porque permite interactuar con otras personas, en mi caso es mi ventana al "mundo exterior" (no hablo con nadie más de bolsa), hay que fijarse en los detalles y las pistas, de la misma forma que dije que estaba corto "hasta el limpiabotas" diré que ya hay un nuevo indicio en el hilo para saber lo que va a pasar.

Es la siguiente frase y similares (que ya he visto en varios comentarios): ESTA SUBIDA NO ESTÁ JUSTIFICADA, ¿A SANTO DE QUÉ SUBE LA BOLSA AHORA?, ETC...

Más claro el agua, escalando el "wall of worry", nos parece no justificada porque pensamos que la bolsa sube por lo que se sabe hoy, pero sube por lo que se sabrá mañana, y, si mañana sube, será, no por lo que se sepa mañana, sino por lo que se sabrá pasado mañana.

Respecto a imprimir billetes en Europa, los USA han anunciado el "quantitative easing" porque Trichet les ha dicho que ya no puede aguantar más sin bajar los tipos, y claro, para contener la subida del dólar los USA tienen que estar siempre un paso por delante de nosotros en materia de "helicopterización".

Se supone que en Europa no llegaremos al "quantitative easing" porque, para entonces, USA empezará a recuperarse.

La bajada de tipos en Europa coincide perfectamente con la teoría del "veranillo del membrillo" de ppcc, la recuperación de la bolsa (aunque luego pueda haber caídas) también.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Mar 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Mulder que programa utilizas para la bolsa?
> 
> Nikkei: 8,477.51 -10.83



pa que le des a f5:


----------



## carvil (26 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pa que le des a f5:



 Se me acaban las pilas a estas horas


----------



## creative (26 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues hoy ha hecho una envolvente alcista en diario, aunque la envolvente no cubre la sombra de la anterior vela por abajo. Creo que tus cortos tendrán que esperar MWHAHAHA!
> 
> De todas formas creo que me saldré pronto mañana o al menos ajustaré más el stop, a mi tampoco me ha gustado mucho lo que han hecho hoy los gringos.



Estimado amigo estoy pensando meterme en bolsa para el verano, me puedes aconsejarme como puedo simular, aparte de los beneficios o perdidas que me de al bolsa, cuantos gastos extras se me general??


gracias amigo


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

Se dice amijo (comentario chorra,lo se).En fin,creo que mañana se va a levantar Rita a ver la apertura...espero no encontrarme con el susto padre al despertarme


----------



## Alexandros (26 Mar 2009)

creative dijo:


> Estimado amigo estoy pensando meterme en bolsa para el verano, me puedes aconsejarme como puedo simular, aparte de los beneficios o perdidas que me de al bolsa, cuantos gastos extras se me general??
> 
> 
> gracias amigo






Ante todo recuerda que de la bolsa a la estafa de forum filatélico va un paso.


----------



## chollero (26 Mar 2009)

:que bandazos el nikkei


----------



## sopelmar (26 Mar 2009)

mi viejo siempre me esta recordando que se avecina una gorda y yo siempre le contesto que si tan seguro esta que el barco se va a pique porque tiene millones en acciones de telefonica, y la unica respuesta que me da es que ande no ande siempre caballo grande


----------



## sopelmar (26 Mar 2009)

ya que sacais el tema de las estafas , igual es tonteria pero no es mas seguro operar con un broker de un banco aunque te cobren mas comisiones que con agenbolsa interdin bolsacash...... yo aveces lo pienso y me tiemblan las canillas, el dia que pete esto vete tu a recuperar la pasta a alguna agencia de estas


----------



## Riviera (26 Mar 2009)

10 caracteres


----------



## Riviera (26 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> Riviera, en cuanto salga del canal por arriba o por abajo vendo
> stop en 4,52 (hoy ha tocado 4,56)




Mantienes la idea hoy?

Desde luego no lo comparto,y no porque las tenga a 5,06  (que tambien),si no porque creo que queda aun queda rebote hasta los 880 minimo. 
Por cierto sea como sea,felicidades.Hoy con que te salgas nada mas abrir te lo vas a llevar a capazos.


P.d Ayer me mosqueo mucho la calma chicha que vivimos en iNG.Esperemos que sea el prolegomeno de una tempestad de plusvalias!


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2009)

A los buenos días!



carvil dijo:


> Mulder que programa utilizas para la bolsa?
> 
> Nikkei: 8,477.51 -10.83



Qtstalker sobre Linux:

Qtstalker - Commodity and stock market charting and technical analysis


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2009)

creative dijo:


> Estimado amigo estoy pensando meterme en bolsa para el verano, me puedes aconsejarme como puedo simular, aparte de los beneficios o perdidas que me de al bolsa, cuantos gastos extras se me general??
> 
> 
> gracias amigo



El único gasto extra son las comisiones, si operas a través de banco también te suelen meter comisiones de custodia. Si no estás seguro de lo que te van a cobrar puedes hacer alguna pequeña operación para comprobarlo o preguntar a tu broker, en sus páginas webs ha de haber algún documento donde explique muy bien lo que te cargan en cada compraventa.

Para simular basta con papel y lapiz, no hace falta nada más, si en vez de eso quieres usar el block de notas del windows o, todavía mejor, algún programa que encuentres por ahí o alguna página web como Yahoo Finance o alguna otra (hay muchas que te permiten hacer un seguimiento y ellos te ponen los datos casi en real-time).

Lo mejor sería una combinación de web con algún fichero de texto en el propio ordenador, la web para ver tus resultados brutos y el fichero de texto para ir añadiendo las comisiones conforme vas cerrando operaciones.


----------



## Misterio (26 Mar 2009)

Parece que algunos van cogiendo posiciones.




Harbinger Capital Partners Master Fund I, LTD comunica a la CNMV posiciones cortas de 34.961.675 acciones o el 0,93% del capital.


----------



## Bayne (26 Mar 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Parece que algunos van cogiendo posiciones.
> 
> Harbinger Capital Partners Master Fund I, LTD comunica a la CNMV posiciones cortas de 34.961.675 acciones o el 0,93% del capital.



Buenos días
¿Sobre qué valor...?


----------



## donpepito (26 Mar 2009)

Buenos días.

FALCONE strikes back!


*HARBINGER CAPITAL COMUNICA POSICIÓN CORTA 0,93% EN BBVA 

HARBINGER CAPITAL COMUNICA POSICIÓN CORTA 0,38% EN BANCO SANTANDER*


----------



## chameleon (26 Mar 2009)

fuera de ING, 4,60 -> 4,93
me retiro por esta semana


----------



## Misterio (26 Mar 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Buenos días
> ¿Sobre qué valor...?



Joer se me olvidó jaja perdón, como han puesto tiene cortos sobre BBVA Santander y Popular también.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> FALCONE strikes back!
> 
> ...



Esta claro que si hay que ponerse corto es ahora que estan arriba,yo hice lo mismo con BBVA con el SAN esperare a ver si sube a 5.6


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2009)

Yo voy a esperar a un nuevo máximo en BBVA que llegará dentro de un rato (o eso creo) y voy a desmontar el chiringuito.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Mar 2009)

harbinger ,harbinger viejo zorro
creo que yo tambien me voy a apuntar en breve

ah,buenos dias


----------



## donpepito (26 Mar 2009)

Enhorabuena Chameleon por tu INGs!

Voy a mantener mi 30% de ENDESA... por ahora.


----------



## donpepito (26 Mar 2009)

ACERINOX... siguen los cortos, 8,93€

*CVX MA 0 12.959 -12.959*


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ACERINOX... siguen los cortos, 8,93€
> 
> *CVX MA 0 12.959 -12.959*



Me temo que hemos hecho la jugada maestra con el acerinox este :


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Mar 2009)

Yo sobre todo,que llevo palmandola 3 dias ...en fin ...he subido el stop a 8.70....seguramente salte y a otra cosa mariposa
pollo desplumao para mi!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Mar 2009)

*¿Acabará el Congreso con el plan de rescate?*

Parece que en los últimos días el deporte internacional (vivimos en un mundo global) ha sido poner a caldo el nuevo plan de rescate bancario de EEUU. Premios Nobel, analista, políticos, comentaristas, etc. han llegado a decir que es una tomadura de pelo o que supone tirar miles de millones más a la basura; como mínimo, que aunque la idea es buena, no va a funcionar.


Y eso que se trata del plan más serio y con mejor pinta de los presentados hasta ahora; al menos, el único que ofrece una solución que puede ser definitiva. Si funciona, claro.

Pero a esta avalancha de críticas hay que sumar un peligro más importante que puede hacer que el plan ni siquiera vea la luz: que lo rechace el Congreso de EEUU. Recuerden que el anterior secretario del Tesoro, Paulson, tuvo que pasar la pena negra para que le aprobasen el suyo, el famoso TARP.

¿Por qué iba a rechazar ahora el Congreso el plan? Como argumentos, tiene las principales críticas vertidas sobre el mismo: que los activos tóxicos no lo son por la iliquidez del mercado o la irracionalidad de los inversores, sino por la morosidad de los créditos subyacentes; que la solución a los problemas creados por el exceso de apalancamiento no se resuelven con más apalancamiento; o que no establece a qué precio deben comprarse esos activos a los bancos.

Pero el verdadero escollo es que el plan basa su éxito en alinear los intereses del sector privado y el público, y eso es algo casi imposible por definición. Los poderes públicos quieren solucionar el problema sin quedarse atrapados en los restos humeantes del naufragio de bancos enormes y enormemente complicados. Eso requiere comprar los activos de las firmas con problemas rápidamente y al precio más alto posible.

Por el contrario, los inversores privados quieren ganar dinero. Y la mejor forma de conseguirlo es retrasar las compras para hacer bajar los precios, y hacer que el Gobierno cargue con la mayor parte de las pérdidas posible. La zanahoria que ofrece Obama a los inversores es la posibilidad de grandes beneficios gracias a las garantías gubernamentales y a una aportación igualitaria de capital entre el sector público y el privado. El problema es que el Congreso ha demonizado al sector bancario y ha aprobado la expropiación a posteriori de sus bonus.

Para que el plan funcione, el Gobierno tiene que crear grandes expectativas de ganancia y buscar en los lugares donde todavía hay dinero disponible, como los fondos soberanos. Si tiene éxito, es posible que el Congreso llame a declarar a los que se beneficien de esta operativa e incluso que trate de quedarse con una parte.

si esto llega a ocurrir,ir adivinando a que punto regresamos


----------



## donpepito (26 Mar 2009)

En cambio a GRIFOLS, tiene muchas posibilidades, veo que los 10,00€ han funcionado de suelo y se está recuperando.... no obstante tendría un STOP en 10,25€


----------



## Bayne (26 Mar 2009)

Corto en SAN a 5.47, probemos a ver cómo sale...

Me he salido, comisiones y poco más


----------



## Speculo (26 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo voy a esperar a un nuevo máximo en BBVA que llegará dentro de un rato (o eso creo) y voy a desmontar el chiringuito.



Oye, Mulder, ayer se me olvidó preguntarte a cerca de tu estrategia esta de entrar a comprar en máximos...
¿No sería mejor esperar el toque de máximos, esperar la caída lógica de dos o tres céntimos y comprar entonces?
Es que si te metes siempre en máximos, pierdes seguro de primeras, aunque luego se vaya otra vez a máximos.
Y otra cosa ¿Qué pasa con las comisiones? Si el valor no sube como esperas, te comen las ganancias con las comisiones. O eso, o metes pasta de 100.000 en 100.000 y juegas al céntimo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Mar 2009)

Parece ser que Falcone ya a comprado la primera remesa


----------



## Speculo (26 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Parece ser que Falcone ya a comprado la primera remesa



No hay cortos suficientes para tirar el mercado. Como hagan lo de ayer en USA y les barran a todos a una hora del final, verás que risa. A más de uno se le van a quitar las ganas de apostar a la baja en un mercado que, de momento, sigue siendo alcista.

El Ibex seguro que se va a los 7975-7950. Buen nivel para ponerse largos. Siempre en el corto plazo, que mañana ya no sé qué hará.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No hay cortos suficientes para tirar el mercado. Como hagan lo de ayer en USA y les barran a todos a una hora del final, verás que risa. A más de uno se le van a quitar las ganas de apostar a la baja en un mercado que, de momento, sigue siendo alcista.
> 
> El Ibex seguro que se va a los 7975-7950. Buen nivel para ponerse largos. Siempre en el corto plazo, que mañana ya no sé qué hará.



Los HF no suelen poner Stops,cuando abren cortos aguantan con ellos semanas o meses hasta que cumplen el objetivo,son muy agresivos operando,vi en una web americana posturas de estos tipos operando y me quede trastornado.
Falcone es amo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

Una saludable manera la de empezar el dia perdiendo pasta.Creo que les van a dar por saco a la voz de ya


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Una saludable manera la de empezar el dia perdiendo pasta.Creo que les van a dar por saco a la voz de ya



la verdad es que son lastimosas,llevan 3 dias siendo las peores del ibex y no suben ni a tiros......vaya chufa..


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Oye, Mulder, ayer se me olvidó preguntarte a cerca de tu estrategia esta de entrar a comprar en máximos...
> ¿No sería mejor esperar el toque de máximos, esperar la caída lógica de dos o tres céntimos y comprar entonces?
> Es que si te metes siempre en máximos, pierdes seguro de primeras, aunque luego se vaya otra vez a máximos.
> Y otra cosa ¿Qué pasa con las comisiones? Si el valor no sube como esperas, te comen las ganancias con las comisiones. O eso, o metes pasta de 100.000 en 100.000 y juegas al céntimo.



Efectivamente, ya puse un comentario ayer diciendo que es mal sistema, hay que aumentar cuando toque máximos y esperar a que haga un mínimo tras ese máximo, aunque estoy probando y hay que acostumbrarse al sistema. Por otra parte al ir con CFD's las comisiones son bastante bajas.


----------



## chameleon (26 Mar 2009)

Riviera, está muy sobrecomprado, dale un respiro 
espero que hoy pierda los 4,4
quizás la próxima semana esté bien para comprar a 3


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Mar 2009)

uno de intereconia acaba de decir q algunos directores de SAn, les dejan 5kilos para ponerse corto en su valor


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> la verdad es que son lastimosas,llevan 3 dias siendo las peores del ibex y no suben ni a tiros......vaya chufa..



El caso es que el grafico que pusiste ayer con las medias moviles y tal parecia convincente,pero esto no atiende a razones


----------



## donpepito (26 Mar 2009)

Eso no es nada nuevo... ya lo sospechabamos... solo tienes que ver como actuan las agencias de SAN... solo han respondido correctamente los días de 3,92 a 4,25€


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Mar 2009)

hombre ,es que ya en la subasta se ha puesto por debajo de la MM,recuerda que era justo 9.06


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Eso no es nada nuevo... ya lo sospechavamos... solo tienes que ver como actuan las agencias de SAN... solo han respondido correctamente los días de 3,92 a 4,25€



Donde puedes ver que agencias compran y venden un valor concreto?


----------



## donpepito (26 Mar 2009)

*el santander financiará a porsche para ampliar su paquete en vw*


----------



## donpepito (26 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Donde puedes que agencias compran y venden un valor concreto?



Te recomiendo el programa VISUALCHART... tienes 5 días de prueba gratuíta... puedes ampliar si haces trampa... pero merece la pena comprarlo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

El caso es que ahora estoy con linux,pero bueno,tengo en cuenta la recomendacion


----------



## Speculo (26 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Te recomiendo el programa VISUALCHART... tienes 5 días de prueba gratuíta... puedes ampliar si haces trampa... pero merece la pena comprarlo.



¿Cómo haces trampa? ¿Registrándonte cada vez que finaliza el plazo?


----------



## donpepito (26 Mar 2009)

Dentro de GRIFOLS a 10,88€


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Mar 2009)

os acordais como subia VW los dias previos al oxtion de NOV ???


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Cómo haces trampa? ¿Registrándonte cada vez que finaliza el plazo?



Tienes 3 dias de prueba,con cada numero de movil que tengas o consigas para que te llegue un sms con las claves,si no prepara 70 euros al mes.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Mar 2009)

ji ji ji
Economía/Empresas.- CAF suministrará 20 trenes a Irlanda del Norte por 162 millones. europapress.es


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Mar 2009)

hala fuera de acerinox a 8,78 ,palmadon del bueno 
¿donde esta mi pollo?


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

Salto el stop,fuera de acerinox a 8,78,compradas a 9,06.Con inversiones tan agudas como esta quizas me vea debajo de un puente a no mucho tardar


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Mar 2009)

jo jo, estoy flipando

*Hoy el Ministerio de Obras Públicas y Transportes de Costa Rica publicará las bases para la concesión del proyecto de un tren eléctrico interurbano, al cual CAF va a optar, junto con Alstom, Inekon Group, Siemenes, Bombardier y Golden Source International.*

La concesión de este contrato tendrá una duración de 35 años, y el importe será de 325 millones de dólares (100 millones dólares estatales). La adjudicación se realizará en 2010.

Nueva noticia positiva para CAF, que se está beneficiando del desarrollo del transporte ferroviario a nivel mundial.

Por otro lado, la compañía se ha adjudicado el suministro de veinte trenes diesel en Irlanda del Norte, y de su mantenimiento durante 15 años. El importe del contrato es de 114 millones de euros en el suministro de los trenes, y 48 millones de euros de mantenimiento.


----------



## Speculo (26 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tienes 3 dias de prueba,con cada numero de movil que tengas o consigas para que te llegue un sms con las claves,si no prepara 70 euros al mes.



Pues eso pensaba yo, pero como dice este que hace trampa...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Mar 2009)

esas cafffffffffffffffffff !son nuncabajistas!


----------



## donpepito (26 Mar 2009)

Puedes probar con GRIFOLS... yo estoy dentro, pero no me hago responsable de las minusvalías. XD!


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

La verdad es que ese caracter rebelde de grifols mola mucho,aunque ya estoy con el miedo en el cuerpo y se agarrota un poco el dedo...


----------



## donpepito (26 Mar 2009)

Yo pago... te comentaba que la trampa... está en ampliar los días ... merece la pena, pruebalo y te lo piensas.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Mar 2009)

yo estoy por ponerme corto en acerinox jejejeje (es broma)


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> yo estoy por ponerme corto en acerinox jejejeje (es broma)



Todavia las aguantas? 

Edit:Vale,vale...no te habia leido


----------



## javso (26 Mar 2009)

Esperais una bajada gorda hoy? Digamos más del 2,5%.
Yo casi la prefiero gorda, sería señal de que la tendencia es alcista y esto es un rebote a la baja, para que la gente mañana vuelva a entrar.


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2009)

Es probable que tengamos un par de días más de rebote, mañana y el lunes, a partir de ahí creo que nos iremos al guano.

No pregunten, teoría de ciclos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

Ah no,pues me he deshecho de las acerinox a 8,73 :,que hdlgp
Por cierto,si yo estoy fuera,y el señor Gallardon esta fuera...si no somos manos fuertes...no deberia recuperar ahora como una bestia?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Mar 2009)

esto va ser lo que nos tire por la pendiente o no eleve por encima de los 8100

PIB 13:30 EEUU previo -6,20% -6,50%* 

Petic.desempleo 13:30 previo EEUU 646,00K -

yo ya las espero tranquilamente en cercanias de 8.20...a los de infomercados tambien les ha saltado el STOP ....medio internet ha palmado con las puñeteras acerinoxes


----------



## Speculo (26 Mar 2009)

El Ibex rebota sobre los 7.985 . Debería irse un pelín más abajo y superar máximos.
BBVA lo mismo. Rebota sobre los 6,47-6,48. Debría caer a los 6,45, para arriba y a vender ya.


----------



## chameleon (26 Mar 2009)

SAN a 4,5 la próxima semana? 

saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> El Ibex rebota sobre los 7.985 . Debería irse un pelín más abajo y superar máximos.
> BBVA lo mismo. Rebota sobre los 6,47-6,48. Debría caer a los 6,45, para arriba y a vender ya.



Pues por ahora lo has clavado


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ah no,pues me he deshecho de las acerinox a 8,73 :,que hdlgp
> Por cierto,si yo estoy fuera,y el señor Gallardon esta fuera...si no somos manos fuertes...no deberia recuperar ahora como una bestia?



No,si al final sera verdad y todo :


----------



## donpepito (26 Mar 2009)

He ampliado mi cartera de ENDESAS, otras pocas a 15,31€


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

Pues yo haciendo gala de mi ludopatia acabo de entrar en inditex a 28,03...que sea lo que dios quiera,como de costumbre.

Veamos si lo del gafe es cosa seria.


----------



## chameleon (26 Mar 2009)

ojo a los largos
creo que habrá escabechina cuando abran los USANOS

la subida de último minuto de ayer fue demasiado


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Mar 2009)

Déficit comercial cayó un 50,8% en enero
11:20 El déficit comercial se situó en enero en 4.498,3 millones de euros, lo que supone una caída del 50,8% respecto al mismo mes del año anterior, según los datos publicados hoy por el Ministerio de Industria, Turismo y Comercio. Este resultado es consecuencia de la caída del 25,7% de las exportaciones, que alcanzaron los 11.092,4 millones de euros, mientras que las importaciones, que se situaron en 15.590,7 millones, registraron un descenso del 35,3%. Por su parte, la tasa de cobertura se situó en enero en el 71,1%, porcentaje superior en 9,1 puntos a la del mismo mes del año anterior.

Ventas minoristas Reino Unido suben menos de lo esperado
11:12 Las ventas minoristas en Reino Unido subieron el 1,9% en febrero, un 0,4% más que el mismo mes del año anterior, según los datos difundidos hoy por la Oficina Nacional de Estadística (ONS por sus siglas en inglés). El gráfico resultante demuestra el menor crecimiento anual desde septiembre de 1995. La subida de febrero es más débil de lo que esperaban los analistas que esperaban una subida del 2,5%.


----------



## Bayne (26 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ojo a los largos
> creo que habrá escabechina cuando abran los USANOS
> 
> la subida de último minuto de ayer fue demasiado



Ciertamente, está para ir con mucho cuidadito...


----------



## Speculo (26 Mar 2009)

Fuera del BBVA a 6,59 . Si no entra más pasta, se va para abajo. Si entra dinero, se puede ir a los 6,70, pero de ahí no pasa.

El Ibex sigue respetando los gráficos haciendo lo que hemos dicho. Cuidado con los 7950 por abajo.
No se va a máximos porque no hay volumen. Empezará a entrar a las 13:00.
Para entrar largos (en plan especulativo-corto-plazo total), miraros los 8120.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Mar 2009)

a mi bbva me da tope 6,80 y san 5,60


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

Que jodido es ganar dinero con esto y con que facilidad se pierde,cuando en teoria tienes 50-50% 
En mi opinion esto va a seguir subiendo hasta que habran los yankees,pero hoy cerramos en rojo,me apuesto las pelotas,ya que dinero no queda 

Por cierto speculo,me mola tu nick,me resulta muy simpatico


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Mar 2009)

cargando cortos en BBVA a 6,63.......stop en 6.71
se me va a escapar por un puñetero centimo.....


----------



## Gamu (26 Mar 2009)

joder que mala suerte, me salgo de Indra a 14,14 y tira para arriba como una moto justo despues!!!!

Necesitaba la pasta para acudir a la ampliacion de Gas Natural, que por cierto sube bastante más de lo que está recuperando Indra. Ahora a rezar para que gas natural no se hunda de aqui al 3 de abril, dia en que empiezan a cotizar las acciones nuevas. De momento me han costado 9,66 euros y ya cotizan a 10,65, a ver que tal sale la jugada finalmente...


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Fuera del BBVA a 6,59 . Si no entra más pasta, se va para abajo. Si entra dinero, se puede ir a los 6,70, pero de ahí no pasa.
> 
> El Ibex sigue respetando los gráficos haciendo lo que hemos dicho. Cuidado con los 7950 por abajo.
> No se va a máximos porque no hay volumen. Empezará a entrar a las 13:00.
> Para entrar largos (en plan especulativo-corto-plazo total), miraros los 8120.



Hombre de poca fe 

Nada más salirte se ha puesto en 6.62


----------



## chameleon (26 Mar 2009)

os recuerdo que ayer se vio al ibex perder casi un -2% con el mercado cerrado
a mi me asusta...


----------



## xavigomis (26 Mar 2009)

entramos cortos entonces... ?


----------



## Speculo (26 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hombre de poca fe
> 
> Nada más salirte se ha puesto en 6.62



Prefiero poner la orden un céntimo más abajo y así evito las colas 
Cuidadito con el valor si estás todavía dentro, porque se va para abajo salga una buena noticia o no. Si sale buena, venden los gordos. Si sale mala, vende todo dios. Resultado: para abajo.
Yo me pondría corto a partir de los 6.75 o así, si es que llega...


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Mar 2009)

corran corran

Economía/Empresas.- Iberdrola Renovables recorta en un 40% su inversión en Reino Unido. europapress.es


----------



## wsleone (26 Mar 2009)

Algo que puede ayudar a la subida un día más de USA

De Cárpatos

_"Ayer la Casa Blanca adelantó que *hoy* hará pública su propuesta de reforma de la regulación del sistema financiero y mercados... además de los cambios previstos en la supervisión. ¿El objetivo? evitar que vuelva a repetirse una Crisis sistémica como la actual. *Está muy bien. Y especialmente si da confianza a los operadores*. Es lo que tienen las Crisis: permiten fácilmente eliminar el mal funcionamiento o las debilidades que las han ocasionado. Pero en este caso muchos de estos cambios deben ser coordinados a nivel internacional."_


El resto del artículo
Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> corran corran
> 
> Economía/Empresas.- Iberdrola Renovables recorta en un 40% su inversión en Reino Unido. europapress.es



¿esa no estaba (junto con acciona )pendiente de un megacontrato de muchos millones?


----------



## donpepito (26 Mar 2009)

Quietorrr!!!

Que ya se han apresurado a desmentirlo desde IBERDROLA!!!



*"Todos los proyectos siguen adelante. Nuestro compromiso con Reino Unido es absoluto. Es uno de nuestros principales mercados. No se recorta ningún plan que teníamos", declara el portavoz de la compañía.*


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Quietorrr!!!
> 
> Que ya se han apresurado a desmentirlo desde IBERDROLA!!!
> 
> ...



pues ibr -2%
no como "otras" jiji


----------



## wsleone (26 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Quietorrr!!!
> 
> Que ya se han apresurado a desmentirlo desde IBERDROLA!!!
> 
> ...




Esto parece una oficina virtual de Europapress en tiempo real


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

Ya me habia olvidado de ellas...pero joder,8,67...pero que pelotas le pasa? (es que se coge cariño a las ex acciones) 

Acerinox,sabia que me dejaba algun dato 

Vamos Inditex,go go!!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ya me habia olvidado de ellas...pero joder,8,67...pero que pelotas le pasa? (es que se coge cariño a las ex acciones)
> 
> Acerinox,sabia que me dejaba algun dato



posiblemente nos enteraremos de lo que le pasa cuando toque suelo....o este a punto de hacerlo:

aqui esta la noticia
*Acciona e Iberdrola pujan por un contrato eólico en Reino Unido valorado en 86.500 millones de euros*

Crown State, que gestiona el proyecto, prevé instalar cerca 25.000 megavatios hasta 2020

20/03/2009 - 10:55 - MADRID, 20 MAR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Acciona e Iberdrola han presentado ofertas preliminares por los nueve lotes de parques eólicos offshore que la agencia Crown State, encargada de gestionar las propiedades de la Corona británica, ha sacado a concurso. 

Según informa El Economista esta mañana, se trata del mayor movimiento dado para el desarrollo de la energía eólica marina en todo el mundo, ya que se prevé una inversión de unos 86.500 millones de euros (80.000 millones de libras) hasta 2020.

La agencia prevé instalar hasta 25.000 megavatios que, si se cumplen las expectativas, supondrán el 60% de toda la energía de este tipo que se produce en 2020, cuando se espera contar con hasta 40.000 megavatios en todo el mundo


----------



## donpepito (26 Mar 2009)

Las ventas a nivel mundial... de todos modos a 8,00€ compraría algunas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

A cuanta gente habran echado de gas natural esta mañana? El caso es que supuse que volverian a tirar para arriba despues,pero me dio miedo una posible debacle,mas aun despues de lo de acerinox


----------



## carvil (26 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias


Buenos dias
Lo conocía lo utilicé hace tiempo, pero al utilizar la última release me daba un problema de dependencias (Hardy) y lo aparqué. Ahora uso el Ninja y el Visual


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2009)

Pues al final me he salido a 6.60 (orden a mercado cuando estaba en 6.61, cabrones) pocas plusvalías pero muchas cosas aprendidas.

Seguiremos intentándolo, creo que ya voy a ir buscando 'material' para ponerme corto.


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Gracias
> 
> 
> Buenos dias
> Lo conocía lo utilicé hace tiempo, pero al utilizar la última release me daba un problema de dependencias (Hardy) y lo aparqué. Ahora uso el Ninja y el Visual



Siempre puedes bajarte el código y compilarlo, yo lo hago así. De vez en cuando también me bajo la última versión del CVS a ver que tal funciona.


----------



## wsleone (26 Mar 2009)

Estoy con el VisualChart de prueba tres días ¿se puede ver cómo vienen los futuros para hoy en USA?


----------



## carvil (26 Mar 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Algo que puede ayudar a la subida un día más de USA
> 
> De Cárpatos
> 
> ...



Esa noticia es de ayer a primer hora, los colaboradores de la web de Cárpatos tenían que estar más ligeros


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Mar 2009)

arriba medio punto


----------



## Gamu (26 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A cuanta gente habran echado de gas natural esta mañana? El caso es que supuse que volverian a tirar para arriba despues,pero me dio miedo una posible debacle,mas aun despues de lo de acerinox



se estan forrando con el pelotazo de los derechos. La diferencia entre comprar el derecho y pagar los 7,82, y el precio de la accion, es cada vez mayor.

Es una masacre de gacelas sin liquidez para acudir a la ampliación, y sin acciones suficientes como para que venderlas y comprar derechos les resulte rentable, sino no lo entiendo. Yo he aprovechado lo que he podido con 1700 derechos que he ejercido.

Todavia estais a tiempo: los derechos cotizan a 1,87 y las acciones a 10,63. En este momento la plusvalia LIMPIA es de 10,63-7,82-1,87=0,94 euros por acción. 

Las acciones nuevas las entregan el 3 de abril, solo hay que esperar una semana para cobrar esos 0,94 centimos... si la accion no baja, ni sube. 

Si tienes contrato con algun brooker que permita cortos, directamente las vendes ahora, y las devuelves cuando te las entreguen el dia 3, ganando un 9% limpio como una patena en una semana.


----------



## carvil (26 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Siempre puedes bajarte el código y compilarlo, yo lo hago así. De vez en cuando también me bajo la última versión del CVS a ver que tal funciona.



Lo hice, pero me seguía dando un error de dependencias de paquetes, puse el bug en Launchpad. Por cierto era buenon


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Mar 2009)

yo es que no tengo acceso a derechos desde interdin,pero lo que estas diciendo es que el dia 3 ,las acciones van a estar a 7,82¿ pase lo que pase? de todos modos no hay cortos disponibles para gas natural..ya lo he mirado esta mañana


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> se estan forrando con el pelotazo de los derechos. La diferencia entre comprar el derecho y pagar los 7,82, y el precio de la accion, es cada vez mayor.
> 
> Es una masacre de gacelas sin liquidez para acudir a la ampliación, y sin acciones suficientes como para que venderlas y comprar derechos les resulte rentable, sino no lo entiendo. Yo he aprovechado lo que he podido con 1700 derechos que he ejercido.
> 
> ...




Una duda...tu no puedes comprar los derechos y luego vender esos mismos derechos? Pasando olimpicamente de acciones...


----------



## Speculo (26 Mar 2009)

Vamos a mojarnos un poco con el Ibex...

1.- El dato de PIB va a salir mejor de lo esperado. Tengamos en cuenta que venimos del infierno total. Todo tiende a mejorar las previsiones cuando ya no se está en el subsuelo.
2.- El Ibex se va a los 8.100 de primeras. A partir de ahí, a caer un poco y luego a superar resistencias. Yo veo el cierre sobre los 8.200.
3.- En la primera resistencia que se pare y no supere (cuando sea, hoy, mañana, ...), nos vamos al carajo de forma muy violenta.
4.- El rebote no se ha terminado ni se terminará tras la corrección, pero después de lo que pase en el punto 3 ya no habrá más correcciones de vuelta hacia arriba. Hasta donde llegue el último impulso, ha llegado.
5.- Si alguien gana dinero con esto, quiero comisión.


----------



## Speculo (26 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> yo es que no tengo acceso a derechos desde interdin,pero lo que estas diciendo es que el dia 3 ,las acciones van a estar a 7,82¿ pase lo que pase? de todos modos no hay cortos disponibles para gas natural..ya lo he mirado esta mañana



Una pregunta. Es que estoy valorando abrir una cuenta en interdin (ahora trabajo con CMC, pero me tira más el tener el dinerito cerca).
¿Estos te cobran un mínimo mensual hagas lo que hagas, aunque sea cero?


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Vamos a mojarnos un poco con el Ibex...
> 
> 1.- El dato de PIB va a salir mejor de lo esperado. Tengamos en cuenta que venimos del infierno total. Todo tiende a mejorar las previsiones cuando ya no está en el subsuelo.
> 2.- El Ibex se va a los 8.100 de primeras. A partir de ahí, a caer un poco y luego a superar resistencias. Yo veo el cierre sobre los 8.200.
> ...



Y si pierde?


----------



## Speculo (26 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Una duda...tu no puedes comprar los derechos y luego vender esos mismos derechos? Pasando olimpicamente de acciones...



Sí, pero cuando dejen de cotizar, te los comes o los conviertes.


¿Si pierde qué??


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> yo es que no tengo acceso a derechos desde interdin,pero lo que estas diciendo es que el dia 3 ,las acciones van a estar a 7,82¿ pase lo que pase? de todos modos no hay cortos disponibles para gas natural..ya lo he mirado esta mañana



Ya puedes esperar sentado los cortos de interdin de Gas Natural y Ib Ren


----------



## carvil (26 Mar 2009)

Hemos recuperado el canal alcista en el mini sp, que no digo que esto vaya a subir pero es una buena pista (pero no hemos cerrado el gap)


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Sí, pero cuando dejen de cotizar, te los comes o los conviertes.
> 
> 
> ¿Si pierde qué??



"5.- Si alguien gana dinero con esto, quiero comisión."


----------



## Misterio (26 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Vamos a mojarnos un poco con el Ibex...
> 
> 1.- El dato de PIB va a salir mejor de lo esperado. Tengamos en cuenta que venimos del infierno total. Todo tiende a mejorar las previsiones cuando ya no se está en el subsuelo.
> 2.- El Ibex se va a los 8.100 de primeras. A partir de ahí, a caer un poco y luego a superar resistencias. Yo veo el cierre sobre los 8.200.
> ...




Si yo también creo que el PIB americano saldrá mejor de lo esperado, pero claro manipulado totalmente ya que si han ido mirando las previsiones mes a mes y siempre eran para rectificarlas para peor como es que sale mejor¿?, el dato de empleo pues igual, ya me interesa más ver como queda el de la semana pasada tras la corrección que el que mostrará ahora.

Total que si que hoy tiene todas las papeletas de ser el día 13 de subidas.


----------



## Gamu (26 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> yo es que no tengo acceso a derechos desde interdin,pero lo que estas diciendo es que el dia 3 ,las acciones van a estar a 7,82¿ pase lo que pase? de todos modos no hay cortos disponibles para gas natural..ya lo he mirado esta mañana



el dia 3 las acciones no estarán a 7,82. 

7,82 euros es lo que tienes que poner para ejercer un derecho y que te den una acción el dia 3 de abril, cuando acabe el proceso de la ampliación. 

Es decir, el derecho es la opcion de compra de una accion de gas natural a 7,82. 

En respuesta a apolocreed, si puedes comprar y vender derechos pasando de acudir a la ampliación, pero los derechos están mucho más baratos de lo que deberían. Yo supongo que es porque hay presión vendedora de gente que por falta de liquidez no puede acudir a la ampliación, sino no me lo explico.


----------



## Gamu (26 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ya puedes esperar sentado los cortos de interdin de Gas Natural y Ib Ren



Ya decia yo que no podían dejarte la posibilidad de pegar el pelotazo seguro tan facilmente.... Lo están haciendo ellos.

Entonces asumes el riesgo de que la acción de hoy al 3 de abril baje mucho. Pero partes con un euro de ventaja sobre el precio de mercado, lo cual a mi modo de ver es mucha bajada...


----------



## Speculo (26 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> "5.- Si alguien gana dinero con esto, quiero comisión."



¡Ah, vale! Si pierde no me llevo comisión. Hay otros que se la llevan acierten o no. Yo soy más honrado.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

Vaya talentazo que tengo para meterme en valores tristes donde los haya.El ibex recuperando y las de inditex como quien oye llover 
Creo que me supera este mundillo 

El co forero de las grifols tambien debe estar contento


----------



## Misterio (26 Mar 2009)

Paro semanal 652000 ligeramente peor esperado

PIB -6,3 % mejor que el -6,5 % esperado


----------



## donpepito (26 Mar 2009)

Esto se vá para arriba con USA... GRIFOLS & ENDESA!


----------



## xavigomis (26 Mar 2009)

En un par de días vemos los 7.700...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Mar 2009)

ni arriba,ni abajo laterales ,dato agridulce como los rollitos de primavera


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Mar 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> En un par de días vemos los 7.700...




!queremos graficos con muchas rayas!  y fibonachis!


----------



## xavigomis (26 Mar 2009)




----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

No es un grafico a muy ultracorto plazo?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Mar 2009)

*Técnicas Reunidas y Alpetrol se adjudican un contrato en Algeciras por 100 millones de euros*

Construirán la terminal marítima y el parque de almacenamiento del puerto de la ciudad

26/03/2009 - 13:30 - MADRID, 26 MAR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Técnicas Reunidas y Alpetrol acaban de firmar la adjudicación de la construcción y puesta en marcha de la terminal marítima y el parque de almacenamiento y distribución del puerto de Algeciras.

Las instalaciones se pondrán en marcha a comienzos de 2011 y tienen prevista una inversión de 100 millones de euros. Según informa la compañía, el proyecto que se encuentra en fase de conclusión de las negociaciones y “consistirá en el desarrollo de la ingeniería, la construcción llave en mano y la puesta en marcha del pantalán marítimo”.

A las 13:30 horas, Técnicas Reunidas cae un 1,58%, hasta los 23,60 euros


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Mar 2009)

corto en ibex a 8035 a ver si me saco unas perrillas para tabaco
cerrado a 8050 ...hoy no ando muy fino,no


----------



## carvil (26 Mar 2009)

Nos topamos con la resistencia 823 en el mini y no la superamos, estamos como ayer


----------



## Speculo (26 Mar 2009)

Bueno, pues parece que la mecha del PIB no ha encendido nada de nada. Y es que no se está moviendo dinero y así no hay datos que valgan.
Yo sigo en las mismas de mi anterior mensaje: si pasamos de 8.100 (ocho mil ciento y algo del futuro), y siempre que entre dinero, nos vamos a los 8.260 y cerramos un hueco muy majo que hay por ahí de febrero.
Aquí no huele a bajista por ningún sitio.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (26 Mar 2009)

el rango se estrecha,entre 8000 y 8100 esta la cosa...yo creo que nos van a matar de aburrimiento y cuando estemos todos tomando el sol se decidira para un lado u otro
me voy a currar


saludos

que alguien le eche un vistazo a enagas,esta en la misma situacion que acerinox, a punto de hacer un triple suelo
esta noche me la estudio


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Creo que hoy solo bajaremos hasta cerrar gap en el S&P, que está en 808.25, mucha atención con lo que hace tras llegar a ese nivel, luego creo que subiremos.

Estoy bastante convencido de que esto no girará hasta el martes que viene, sobre todo mis BBVAs que no debí vender, aunque lo hice porque tenía que irme. De todas formas tampoco espero que se suba mucho más, tal vez lo hagan el viernes a última hora para que las gacelillas se queden largas durante el finde.


----------



## Kujire (26 Mar 2009)

*Breaking News ... Comisión Financiera en el Senado*

Tim G.(Tim manos largas) testificando en el congreso, por 2ª vez esta semana, en la comisión para la nueva regulación del sistema financiero en el congreso

Edito: este tio es aburridísimo... no sé cómo lo aguantan en casa  nos tiene adormecidas a tod@s...


----------



## carvil (26 Mar 2009)

"(UK) UK PM Brown: Plans to ask G20 for $100B in funding to help revive trade"


----------



## chameleon (26 Mar 2009)

EEUU abre la puerta a una nueva moneda mundial en sustitución del dólar



> Ha saltado la espita. El secretario del Tesoro de EEUU, Timothy Geithner, afirmó que Washington está "muy abierto" a la propuesta de China y Rusia de crear una nueva super divisa de reserva internacional en sustitución del dólar. Pese a que luego rectificó, las dudas desplomaron el billete verde.



Seguro que lo habéis puesto ya
Me parece extremadamente importante, veníamos escuchando cosas, que si iran vendería petróleo en euros, que si rusia entra en la OPEP con la condición de no usar $ ...
Pero esto es la capitulación...

Creo que estamos ante más que una crisis inmobiliaria...


----------



## chameleon (26 Mar 2009)

esto os lo pongo para los que vayan largos, acordaos de ayer...
y mirad que hermoso gap hay que cerrar en 770


----------



## Kujire (26 Mar 2009)

*Breaking News .... desde la Casa Blanca*

Obama en directo en la reunión con los hay-untamientos sobre la situación económica, ha hecho especial mención a las rebajas de los tipos hipotecarios y a los planes que permiten la refinanciación a más familias. No sé si sabéis pero los hay-untamientos se financian en buena medida del impuesto sobre las casas que hay por aki, y que no es ninguna coña, así que cuantas más casas vacías haya peor para la recaudación.

Mientras ,...Tim sigue aburriendo a todos en el congreso.....


----------



## xavigomis (26 Mar 2009)

Interesante gráfico, si respeta la linea blanca y se va a los infiernos el SP
> ImageShack - Image Hosting :: 19079950.gif


----------



## Kujire (26 Mar 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> Interesante gráfico, si respeta la linea blanca y se va a los infiernos el SP
> ImageShack - Image Hosting :: 19079950.gif






te la pego por aki, pa que se vea bonita


----------



## Kujire (26 Mar 2009)

Obama hablando de la seguridad social universal(a preguntas de los alcaldes...), modelo canadiense, modelo británico,..... (estaba esperando que mencionara al modelo español pero .... no tocaba hoy, tuvimos el minuto de gloria con las renovables...)




> "legalizar la marijuana? (Obama se pregunta y responde): bueno, seguramente crearía muchos puestos de trabajo (risas entre el público), ahora no estoy tan seguro de que fuese bueno para la salud"



Os veo apagadillos eh? 20 minutos para la robasta del ibex


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (26 Mar 2009)

Acaban de echarme de la bolsa con un Stop inesperado y me tengo que conformar con las migajas. No veo oportunidades claras para volver a saco, está todo muy revuelto pidiendo a gritos un ajuste que no veo llegar hasta Semana Santa. 

¡Qué viene la procesión de Ostiaputa LaVirgen! Con sus costaleros arrastrando al lomo Gases Naturales y banquitos. No os dejéis desplumar. Vended e iros de vacas, ¿hace un sueñecito a pierna suelta? Felices fiestas a todos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Puedes probar con GRIFOLS... yo estoy dentro, pero no me hago responsable de las minusvalías. XD!



Parece que no salio la cosa como estaba prevista 
En fin,y las acerinox en 8,97...y acaban en verde y todo,seran warronas


----------



## donpepito (26 Mar 2009)

Yo mantengo las grifols... hay que seguir la estrategia.. hasta 14,25€ no me salta mi STOP.


----------



## donpepito (26 Mar 2009)

Incluso he ampliado con mas GRIFOLS a 10,63€


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Incluso he ampliado con mas GRIFOLS a 10,63€



Te veo muy convencido...es posible,yo lo que tengo comprobado con esa accion es que practicamente nunca da disgustos mas de dos dias seguidos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

Me voy a quedar comprado,no habra hostion como ayer,no? :


----------



## carvil (26 Mar 2009)

Esto se anima ya era hora


----------



## donpepito (26 Mar 2009)

He vuelto a mis origenes... con intradias va bien con tendencia bajista... pero.... como esta ahora el mercado... mejor mantener una estrategia.

GRIFOLS AL CIERRE .. ESTIMO 10,67€ ENDESA 15,35€


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

En fin,miniplusvalias con inditex compradas a 28,03 (y me las quedo para mañana) y gigantescas minusvalias con acerinox compradas a 9,06 y fuera a 8,73.
Jornada durilla la de hoy,haciendo honor a mi condicion de gacela


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Mar 2009)

*El Tesoro de EEUU exige una regulación y supervisión más dura de los mercados*


El secretario del Tesoro de EEUU, Timothy Geithner, presentó hoy en el Congreso su nueva propuesta regulación de los mercados financieros, en la que se otorga al Gobierno un mayor poder de control sobre las grandes entidades y los productos financieros más sofisticados.

Geithner explicó que la actual crisis fue provocada, precisamente, por una regulación financiera "inestable y frágil", por lo que ahora "necesitamos normas más duras de apertura, transparencia y sentido común".

La propuesta de Geithner colocará por primera vez bajo el paraguas de supervisión del Gobierno federal a los fondos de alto riesgo, los fondos de capital riesgo, y los mercados de derivados, donde se negocian algunos de los productos más sofisticados y complejos.

Estas entidades tendrán que registrarse en la Comisión de Valores estadounidense (SEC).

Propone además crear un agente regulador que obligue a las grandes entidades a reforzar su capital, a reducir los préstamos, o que tenga incluso capacidad para tomar el control de la gestión de las entidades en caso de problemas.

Otra de las medidas propuestas por Geithner obligarían a los bancos a incrementar sus dotaciones de capital en momentos de gran auge del crédito.

En su comparecencia, el secretario del Tesoro hizo un duro diagnóstico de lo acontecido en los últimos años, en el que el boom en el mercado inmobiliario y en el crédito cegó a las entidades, que buscaban beneficios a corto plazo, lo que desbordó la capacidad de supervisión del Gobierno y dejó a los ciudadanos desprotegidos.

"Ahora, se requiere una reforma integral. No debemos poner un parche modesto, sino establecer unas nuevas reglas de juego", dijo en su comparecencia.

"Necesitamos una supervisión más fuerte y uniforme para todos los productos financieros dirigidos a los consumidores y a los inversores, y un endurecimiento de las reglas para asegurarnos de que todos los que violan la confianza pública rindan cuenta de sus actos".

En general, Gheitner pidió al Congreso apoyo para sacar adelante "una reforma fundamental que permita crear un sistema más fuerte y estable, con una mayor protección para los consumidores y los inversores, y un marco de supervisión más simple y compacto".


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (26 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> esto os lo pongo para los que vayan largos, acordaos de ayer...
> y mirad que hermoso gap hay que cerrar en 770



si el gap es de avance y no de pullback a lo mejor no lo cierra en mucho tiempo

no te fies


----------



## xavigomis (26 Mar 2009)

Hoy DOW y SP en rojo... (hoy si q no se libran)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Mar 2009)

Ultimas operaciones
Cerre cortos en BBVA a 6,47 tenia muchas y pienso cojerlos otra vez mas arriba,tenia una orden por otro lado para ponerme largo a lo mismo pero no entro.
Iberia,me acojone vendi a 1,69,meti cortos a 1,68.
En subasta abro cortos a Gamesa en 9,98


----------



## un marronazo (26 Mar 2009)

The End Game Approaches - The Market Ticker


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> Hoy DOW y SP en rojo... (hoy si q no se libran)



Yo tengo la sensacion de que precisamente por estar todo el mundo esperando eso lo aplazaran hasta mañana...creo,luego sabe dios.

Edito:Creo que me voy a comer un gigantesco owned de esos...


----------



## xavigomis (26 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo tengo la sensacion de que precisamente por estar todo el mundo esperando eso lo aplazaran hasta mañana...creo,luego sabe dios.
> 
> Edito:Creo que me voy a comer un gigantesco owened de esos...



Bufff, ta xungo el tema, pq de momento sube un 1 y pico %... pero da esa sensación, q se tiene q caer, ayer ya la daba y sacaron la caballería.


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2009)

Yo llevo todo el día diciendo que aun no viene el cambio de tendencia, que faltan alrededor de un par de días (de trading), que la bajada de ayer fue para asustar.

Hoy nos vamos a reir, porque tendremos otra bajada para asustar gacelas, pero el fin del rebote aun no llega.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

Asi a primera vista parece que esta subiendo como un poseso...Por cierto,13ª subida consecutiva del ibex,sera el record absoluto,no?


----------



## Misterio (26 Mar 2009)

Por los pelos pero si el día 13 ha caído. A ver si se deciden ya los americanos a abrir fuego otra vez que estos días son aburridos .


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Mar 2009)

nadie dice nada de mis CAF compradas a 209,15 ??


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> nadie dice nada de mis CAF compradas a 209,15 ??



A mi me despiertas una sana envidia,poco mas puedo decir


----------



## donpepito (26 Mar 2009)

Yo la última vez que mire la cot.. iba por +8% como ha cerrado?

Mi enhorabuena por mantener... es una cot que no tiene tendencia bajista, desde los 190,00€


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo la última vez que mire la cot.. iba por +8% como ha cerrado?
> 
> Mi enhorabuena por mantener... es una cot que no tiene tendencia bajista, desde los 190,00€



ya no, ha superado 230


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> nadie dice nada de mis CAF compradas a 209,15 ??



Tener información insider es contar con una ventaja añadida que no se tiene en otros valores y eso resta méritos, además tienes suerte de que ni yo ni nadie puede ponerse corto en ellas


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Mar 2009)

oiga que yo no tengo informacion... tengo uno dentro, pero currela, de los que se enteran con la prensa.... jiji


a ver si supera los 250 y se va para arriba


stop 239


----------



## tonuel (26 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> oiga que yo no tengo informacion... tengo uno dentro, pero currela, de los que se enteran con la prensa.... jiji
> 
> 
> a ver si supera los 250 y se va para arriba
> ...




Enhorabuena... lo tuyo son los chicharros.. 


El caso es que pasaba a saludaros porque vuelvo ahora de viaje... :



Saludos


----------



## Misterio (26 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Enhorabuena... lo tuyo son los chicharros..
> 
> 
> El caso es que pasaba a saludar por que he vuelto ahora de viaje... :
> ...



Entonces se acabó el rebote


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Enhorabuena... lo tuyo son los chicharros..
> 
> El caso es que pasaba a saludaros porque vuelvo ahora de viaje...



¡Anda! Un certificador suelto y sin bozal! :


----------



## tonuel (26 Mar 2009)

Ya sabeis lo que hay... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (26 Mar 2009)

Bueno, pues nada nuevo al atardecer. Nuestro Ibex haciendo lo previsto en el intradía y todos mirando al Dow a ver por dónde cae esta noche.
Me inclino por un escenario más que probable: Que el Dow quede por encima de los 7.850 al cierre. Si es así, mañana o pasado veremos a nuestro Ibex cercano a los 8.250 y de ahí yo creo que no pasa.

El problema es que, a pesar de ver que el Ibex queda siempre en positivo, en realidad no avanza un cagarro. Es una subida muy aburrida y sin volumen, aunque subida al fin y al cabo.

Lo dicho, a mirar al Dow, que lo tenemos por 7,883 ahora mismo y tiene pinta de querer quedarse por ahí. Mal asunto para los que estén cortos.

Mañana veremos si acierto .


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (26 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Incluso he ampliado con mas GRIFOLS a 10,63€



Precisamente esta tarde vendí las mías a ese precio, mira donde fueron a parar


----------



## Kujire (26 Mar 2009)

*minuto y marcador ...............*

Dow 7,920.50 +170.69 (2.20%)
S&P 500 832.32 +18.44 (2.27%)
Nasdaq 1,578.00 +49.05 (3.21%)

Habemus rebote!


----------



## carvil (26 Mar 2009)

830  para hoy al cierre


----------



## donpepito (26 Mar 2009)

Ya soy accionista de CITIGROUP... a 2.78USD acabo de comprobarlo. XD


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Mar 2009)

¿Previsión para superar el 8300 del Ibex?, ¿para esta semana o lo dejamos para la siguiente?

Si el efecto "luna nueva" no provoca cambio de tendencia..., rebote vivo y coleando, nos van a aburrir a base de subidas, primero nos aburrimos a base de bajadas durante meses y meses y ahora puede pasar lo mismo pero con subidas.

Tienen que tener noticias buenas en el tintero para aburrir. Por poner un ejemplo, si la evolución de las exportaciones e importaciones españolas es ésta (sacado de otro hilo):







Es decir, bajada de las importaciones mucho mayor que la bajada de las exportaciones, con lo cual mejora nuestra balanza comercial, lanzo la pregunta: con el dólar en 1,35 ¿qué mejora de la balanza por c/c americana nos van a anunciar cuando más despistados estemos?


----------



## Kujire (26 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya soy accionista de CITIGROUP... a 2.78USD acabo de comprobarlo. XD



*"welcome to the world series*"


----------



## evidente (26 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya soy accionista de CITIGROUP... a 2.78USD acabo de comprobarlo. XD



la has hecho buena, yo compre a CITI a 3,14 y AMBAC a 0,91 y las muy están de bajadas estos tres últimos días, acelerando hoy:


----------



## donpepito (26 Mar 2009)

Ahí las dejo unas semanas... no ha sentado muy bien la noticia sobre la gestión de las ayudas auto (citi) ?


----------



## donpepito (26 Mar 2009)

Kujire.. en los AH se pueden comprar y vender acciones?

El otro día... me parecio leer que compraron 2M despues del cierre mercado...


----------



## Kujire (26 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire.. en los AH se pueden comprar y vender acciones?



supongo que se refiere al Pre/After-Market  ... en los AH se negocian "toda" clase de activos jiji

YES YOU CAN

no todas están disponibles....depende de tu broker... de que haya contrapartida etc... pero para los valores del DOW o del S&P no suele haber problemas


----------



## silber (26 Mar 2009)

¿los que esribis aqui ganais en bolsa?

es que todos los conocidos lejanos siempre dicen que ganan un monton, pero si son mas ayegados se te sinceran y te dicen que ganan una vez y pierden dos, pero la vez que ganan presumen mucho y parece que se gana siempre

un amigo que sabe de esto me dijo que las estadisticas de los brokers dicen que mas del 90 % de la gente pierde dinero, y que por eso tienen que estar continuamente buscando clientes, porque muchos dejan de jugar de tanto perder y hay que buscar nuevos incautos


----------



## creative (26 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El único gasto extra son las comisiones, si operas a través de banco también te suelen meter comisiones de custodia. Si no estás seguro de lo que te van a cobrar puedes hacer alguna pequeña operación para comprobarlo o preguntar a tu broker, en sus páginas webs ha de haber algún documento donde explique muy bien lo que te cargan en cada compraventa.
> 
> Para simular basta con papel y lapiz, no hace falta nada más, si en vez de eso quieres usar el block de notas del windows o, todavía mejor, algún programa que encuentres por ahí o alguna página web como Yahoo Finance o alguna otra (hay muchas que te permiten hacer un seguimiento y ellos te ponen los datos casi en real-time).
> 
> Lo mejor sería una combinación de web con algún fichero de texto en el propio ordenador, la web para ver tus resultados brutos y el fichero de texto para ir añadiendo las comisiones conforme vas cerrando operaciones.



Gracias amigo, el dia 1 comenzaré a simular con un capital de 200 euros, haber que resultados puede dar cojeré unicamente valores de Timoibex para controlar, en principio creo que para no liarme jugare casi todo en largos.
ya te ire contando la aventura


----------



## chameleon (26 Mar 2009)

cuando va a parar de subir?
estas subidas sin correcciones me ponen nervioso...


----------



## tonuel (26 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> cuando va a parar de subir?
> estas subidas sin correcciones me ponen nervioso...





No te preocupes... ZP no lo permitirá... :




Saludos


----------



## Misterio (26 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> cuando va a parar de subir?
> estas subidas sin correcciones me ponen nervioso...



A lo tonto a lo tonto hasta el infinito y más allá..., me da que todo el mundo esta mirando a la reunión de la semana que viene..


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Mar 2009)

aqui todos van a corto... ganan menos pero pierden aun menos


----------



## wolf45 (26 Mar 2009)

atenta la compañiaaa.

Estais AHORA recogiendo beneficios????,,, si es asi, bien, bien, muy bien,, daos prisa, durara pocos dias, despues habra una letania, una lanquidez en la bolsa, para acto seguido una bajada MUY fuerte destinada a pillar incautos.

Que nadie se deje engañar, Expaña va 'pa bajo', a las cloacas, mientras tanto los que podais pilllar pasta, muy bien, pero cuidado, la trampa se puede cerrar en cualquier momento, de todas formas, se pueden hacer muchos beneficios, de manera rapida,,,, asi pues ,,,, ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡INVERTID MALDITOS¡¡¡¡¡¡¡.


Mas o menos esto me ha dicho un amigo Aleman muy metido en markets, respecto al IBEX, yo soy de la misma opinion


p.s sin animo de ofender que conste, es una alegoria de aquella pelicula famosa


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Mar 2009)

TONUEL está con nosotros asi pues:


MAÑANA BAJA AMERIKA y el ibex llega a su techo...


----------



## tonuel (26 Mar 2009)

Joder... vuelvo por aquí y veo al SAN en los 5,50... :



*¿Qué coño está pasando Mulder...?* :





Saludos


----------



## muyuu (26 Mar 2009)

silber dijo:


> ¿los que esribis aqui ganais en bolsa?
> 
> es que todos los conocidos lejanos siempre dicen que ganan un monton, pero si son mas ayegados se te sinceran y te dicen que ganan una vez y pierden dos, pero la vez que ganan presumen mucho y parece que se gana siempre
> 
> un amigo que sabe de esto me dijo que las estadisticas de los brokers dicen que mas del 90 % de la gente pierde dinero, y que por eso tienen que estar continuamente buscando clientes, porque muchos dejan de jugar de tanto perder y hay que buscar nuevos incautos



Yo tengo un saldo bastante positivo, claro que llevo sin comprar nada desde hace dos años y lo vendí todo en febrero del 2008  . Sinceramente creo que no son tiempos ni para el cortoplacismo... salvo que te llegue un soplo pero se supone que eso no pasa


----------



## chameleon (27 Mar 2009)

hoy se acaba, que el dow toque los 8000 y luego guano
nikkei plano +0,28% despue de subir bastante. se nota el miedo


----------



## Bayne (27 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> hoy se acaba, que el dow toque los 8000 y luego guano
> nikkei plano +0,28% despue de subir bastante. se nota el miedo



Buenos días

Estoy de acuerdo, como algunas abran con gap al alza voy a meter cortos "pa aburrir".


----------



## tonuel (27 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> hoy se acaba, que el dow toque los 8000 y luego guano
> nikkei plano +0,28% despue de subir bastante. se nota el miedo




las manos fuertes estamos apunto de empezar a repartir yoyas... :



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (27 Mar 2009)

se te echaba de menos tonuel


----------



## Mulder (27 Mar 2009)

A los buenos días!

Ayer dije que el inicio del siguiente ciclo lo veríamos el martes que viene pero cometí un pequeño error de cálculo, el inicio del siguiente ciclo es este lunes. De lo que ocurra hoy dependerá mucho como será la semana que viene, hoy podría ser un día de trámite sin irnos demasiado arriba o abajo, aunque probablemente nos iremos abajo.

De momento ya hemos cerrado el gap en el Stoxx, y tenemos el gap del S&P por arriba, el de ayer en 808.25 no se llegó a cerrar y podría cerrarse hoy.

A más largo plazo tenemos que el rebote podría convertirse en algo más fuerte y seguir subiendo bastante más, aunque la semana que viene nos tocará corregir un poco, al menos al principio de esta. En este contexto vendría bien estudiar hacia donde va la volatilidad hoy.


----------



## chameleon (27 Mar 2009)

mira que majo, todos los futuros europeos rojos y el ibex subiendo, ¡¡ELE QUÉ ALEGRÍA QUILLO!!


----------



## donpepito (27 Mar 2009)

Buenos días.

Ayer me quedé comprado... de ahí el IBEX en verde! XD


----------



## tonuel (27 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> se te echaba de menos tonuel




Me ausento primero por placer y luego por trabajo y me dejais el ibex en los 8000..., voy a tener que ponerme serio... :



 
Saludos


----------



## donpepito (27 Mar 2009)

VENDIDAS GRIFOLS a 11,35€


----------



## Bayne (27 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> VENDIDAS GRIFOLS a 11,35€



Muy buena, casi entro corto a ese precio nada más abrir, pero no me ha entrado


----------



## donpepito (27 Mar 2009)

Si... ha sido poner la orden en venta a las 8:59 venta a mercado y me ha entrado!!!


----------



## tonuel (27 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> VENDIDAS GRIFOLS a 11,35€




eres rápido hamijo... tanto como un pistolero del lejano oeste... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (27 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si... ha sido poner la orden en venta a las 8:59 venta a mercado y me ha entrado!!!



Faltaría más, que una orden a mercado no entrase, eso supondría un problema MUY serio de liquidez


----------



## donpepito (27 Mar 2009)

Lo mismo cierre el hueco de apertura y vemos de nuevo los +6,xx%

Espero acontecimientos para vender mis ENDESAS.


----------



## tonuel (27 Mar 2009)

*CORRED INSENSATOS...*




Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (27 Mar 2009)

*Obama to meet bank CEOs over crisis*

Hoy tienen reunión a las 16:00h -España- vamos a ver si mis CITIs despegan y tocamos los 3.10$


----------



## Hagen (27 Mar 2009)

Buenas,

Me piro una semanita a USA a currar y me encuentro con esto, vaya subidon subidon....

No espero que caigamos, si es que lo hacemos hasta el G20.

Por cierto, ojito a las renovables, muchas empresas van a aempezar a invertir en USA con las primas de las renovables.

Se estan dando cuenta los estados europeos, que o priman más o la gran mayoría se ira a USA a invertir y poner sus molinillos. Hoy en Gran bretaña estan pensando en ampliar las primas a las renovables.

Estuve viendo un proyecto de torre ciclonica.

Buena jornada


----------



## Mulder (27 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *CORRED INSENSATOS...*:



Naa, aun tenemos un doble techo pendiente (no hablo del Ibex).


----------



## tonuel (27 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy tienen reunión a las 16:00h -España- *vamos a ver si mis CITIs despegan *y tocamos los 3.10$









´


*Cómprate un buen extintor hamijo...* :o




Saludos


----------



## Hagen (27 Mar 2009)

Mulder,

Porque hay tanta diferencia entre el contado y el futuro del stoxx??

Gracias


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Mar 2009)

Don Miguel de Ahorro Corporacion en Hinterekonomia:


Esta subida es la buena
No vamos a volver a ver los 6000 nunca mas
Los 10.000 es un nivel de quiebra y no la economia no está en quiebra


Se puede juzgar a esta gente?


Este es el que sujeta las acciones de CAM no?


----------



## Mulder (27 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Mulder,
> 
> Porque hay tanta diferencia entre el contado y el futuro del stoxx??
> 
> Gracias



No lo se, pero es algo que ocurre desde el vencimiento y la verdad es que me gustaría saber la razón para tener claro que pasará cuando se vuelvan a poner más cercanos ¿alguien puede hacer un spread entre el contado y el futuro del Eurostoxx (mi programa no lo permite aun) ver si esto ha pasado antes para saber como hemos salido de esta?

Sería interesante también saber que marcan los indicadores habituales en el spread: RSI, MACD, Stocástico, etc.


----------



## tonuel (27 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Naa, aun tenemos un doble techo pendiente (no hablo del Ibex).




A ver si te pasa como a éstos...









Parece ser que un pepito estaba mirando el techo de su zulito cuando algo se movió bajo sus pies... :o




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (27 Mar 2009)

A LOS BUENOS DIAS!
vuelvo a estar dentro de acerinox 9.08 y enagas 11.49
chame hace unos dias te dije que echases un vistazo a las solarias ,esaban a 1.41 entonces echale un ojo ahora


----------



## Hagen (27 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No lo se, pero es algo que ocurre desde el vencimiento y la verdad es que me gustaría saber la razón para tener claro que pasará cuando se vuelvan a poner más cercanos ¿alguien puede hacer un spread entre el contado y el futuro del Eurostoxx (mi programa no lo permite aun) ver si esto ha pasado antes para saber como hemos salido de esta?
> 
> Sería interesante también saber que marcan los indicadores habituales en el spread: RSI, MACD, Stocástico, etc.



Yo es que no le veo mucho sentido, o es que el futuro descuenta una caida, cosa que el SP no, o es que es una oportunidad por el tremendo GAP.

Estoy viendo la forma de aprovechar este GAP


----------



## chameleon (27 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> A LOS BUENOS DIAS!
> vuelvo a estar dentro de acerinox 9.08 y enagas 11.49
> chame hace unos dias te dije que echases un vistazo a las solarias ,esaban a 1.41 entonces echale un ojo ahora



pues fíjate, un 24% suben. puede que siga unos días
pero ese valor es una trampa, tiene tam poca liquidez que tienes que vender a trozos, ya me pasó una vez. y además de vez en cuando hacen eso, sale un pico vertical en la gráfica y luego la dejan cayendo poco a poco hasta más abajo de donde empezó. todo para coger pasta de gacelas

ese valor si que es para gente con OO


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Don Miguel de Ahorro Corporacion en Hinterekonomia:
> 
> 
> Esta subida es la buena
> ...



*no lo han visto? CHAMPAN PARA TODOS!!!! la crisis se ha acabado!!!*


----------



## Mulder (27 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> A LOS BUENOS DIAS!
> vuelvo a estar dentro de acerinox 9.08 y enagas 11.49
> chame hace unos dias te dije que echases un vistazo a las solarias ,esaban a 1.41 entonces echale un ojo ahora



A enagás le veo unos 40 centimos de recorrido como mucho, acerinox podría irse a 9.5-9.7 más o menos.


----------



## Speculo (27 Mar 2009)

El Ibex haciendo lo que dijimos ayer y tirando hacia los 8.200/8.250 donde, previsiblemente, terminará dándose la vuelta.
Cabe una ligera posibilidad de que la vuelta se la de en el 8.115/8.117 pero creo que se la dará más arriba. Se va a 7.500 después, como ya dije ayer.


----------



## donpepito (27 Mar 2009)

SOLARIA la tiraron ayer.. y muchos vendieron... pero como dice Chameleon... es un valor al estilo PRISA.

Recuerdo que pasó de 2,54€ a 1,54€ en unas semanas...


----------



## chameleon (27 Mar 2009)

ya azkuna xD 
no se les peude juzgar

tienes correo


----------



## Mulder (27 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> *no lo han visto? CHAMPAN PARA TODOS!!!! la crisis se ha acabado!!!*



Lo que dice ese tipo es una desvergüenza, le van a caer guillotinas ¿alguien tiene su foto? hay que ponerle en un altar a San Owned, como a juanluí


----------



## donpepito (27 Mar 2009)

ACERINOX... una vez CVX ha vendido y recuperado... la dejarán unos días de subida.

Hoy están en ENDESA... los muy c.....


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ya azkuna xD
> no se les peude juzgar
> 
> tienes correo



joder! menudos graficos.... donde esta el optimismo??

como mola el fajo de billetees del ppio


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> A LOS BUENOS DIAS!
> vuelvo a estar dentro de acerinox 9.08 y enagas 11.49
> chame hace unos dias te dije que echases un vistazo a las solarias ,esaban a 1.41 entonces echale un ojo ahora



Esta claro que eres un tio de ferreas convicciones 
Yo despues de la debacle de ayer me lo pienso muy mucho,aunque creo que hoy das el pelotacillo


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Mar 2009)

Sacyr ha refinancidado Y DEBE aportar mas garantias si la accion de repsol esta 5 dias por debajo de 9 leuros

ahora ha puesto las de vallehermoso


----------



## chameleon (27 Mar 2009)

pues los que veas al hilo de grafiquitos 
el aluminio a precios del 2000, cobre del 2003

el de ayudas a la automoción puede levantar ampollas xD (esa cataluña se lleva más que todas las demás ccaa juntas)

el de compraventa de hoteles en ejpaña -43% . en 2006 se hicieron 61 operaciones a 2600mill. en 2008 55 operaciones a 795 mill. los hoteles siempre se revalorizan...


----------



## donpepito (27 Mar 2009)

La semana que viene es muy probable que los bancos USA, tomen de nuevo la riendas en las subidas.


----------



## tonuel (27 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La semana que viene es muy probable que los bancos USA, tomen de nuevo la riendas en las subidas.




Que no se diga que no os he avisado... :o




Saludos


----------



## Hagen (27 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La semana que viene es muy probable que los bancos USA, tomen de nuevo la riendas en las subidas.



En la reunión del G20 se vera las discrepancia entre USA y UE sobre las ayudas, en europa no quieren dar más....

Puede ser que obama les acojone, de manera sutil


----------



## tonuel (27 Mar 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Puede ser que obama les acojone, de manera sutil




*Tan sutil como una apisonadora...* 











Saludos


----------



## donpepito (27 Mar 2009)

Ya están comenzando las recomendaciones de comprar REPSOL, PO 18,00€ provienen de LA CAIXA... hehehehe!


----------



## chameleon (27 Mar 2009)

europa hará lo que diga USA, lo tienen todo concertado

ING se aproxima a zona de compra (para mi  )
a 4,65 quizás entre hasta el lunes


----------



## Bayne (27 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Don Miguel de Ahorro Corporacion en Hinterekonomia:
> Esta subida es la buena
> No vamos a volver a ver los 6000 nunca mas
> Los 10.000 es un nivel de quiebra y no la economia no está en quiebra
> ...



Es el Gregorio Mayayo del IBEX...


----------



## tonuel (27 Mar 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 11:21; -0,5%



Saludos :o


----------



## comparto-piso (27 Mar 2009)

Le estoy empezando a coger gusto a esto de la venta a credito. Por ahora lo he hecho con pequeñisimas cantidades aprovechando las 2 semanas sin comisiones que me da ebankinter.

Que broker o banco creeis que es el mejor para estas operaciones? ebankinter el problema que le veo es que me dice que no tienen acciones en stock de casi nada.

muchas gracias


----------



## Hagen (27 Mar 2009)

corto en el stoxx 2142


----------



## chameleon (27 Mar 2009)

orden compra ING 4,58


----------



## donpepito (27 Mar 2009)

Espero que hayas vendido las ACERINOX...

Por cierto otras tantas ENDESITAS para la cartera!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (27 Mar 2009)

jajajaja esperare a ver si caen mas,para comprar mas y esta vez sin stop...les tengo fe
el giro lo dio a 8,61 si llegan alli hare la compra fuerte ,de momento voy con pocas


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> jajajaja esperare a ver si caen mas,para comprar mas y esta vez sin stop...les tengo fe



Es tentador entrar ahora en acerinox,ha tenido una caida violenta en un momento...pero el miedo me puede (aparte de que tendria que vender mis inditeses)

Inditeses que por cierto estan desbocadas,con el ibex en -0,5%


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es tentador entrar ahora en acerinox,ha tenido una caida violenta en un momento...pero el miedo me puede (aparte de que tendria que vender mis inditeses)



Vende,k me puse corto en Inditex ahora jajajaja


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vende,k me puse corto en Inditex ahora jajajaja



Hostia,tenemos un conflicto de intereses aqui 

Orden de venta puesta en 29,hacia abajo tengo todo el recorrido del mundo.Me voy a dar una vuelta,no quiero verlo


----------



## tonuel (27 Mar 2009)

Es hora de las plusvalias hamijos... 

Cuando acabe con el ibex no va a quedar ni el solar... :


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (27 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vende,k me puse corto en Inditex ahora jajajaja



¿que tal esas BBVAs en corto?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿que tal esas BBVAs en corto?



Las cerre ayer en 6,47


----------



## Mulder (27 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Las cerre ayer en 6,47



Pues yo estoy pensando en entrar corto ahora en 6.55, creo que lo haré con poco dinero.

edito: quise decir 6.53


----------



## sopelmar (27 Mar 2009)

que pensais de Avanzit , ayer se dispararon y hoy tiene movimiento , no se por un momento empiezo a ver la luz igual recupero algo de lo perdido 

me a dicho mi viejo que los de CAF les van a montar un tranvia en la tacita de cadi, tanto dinero pone el chaves para que se disparen de220 a 240 los titulos 

comprar ING haber si me bajan comisiones el broker que pago 13 euros por movimiento


----------



## Hagen (27 Mar 2009)

Vamos que esto coge impulso para abajo


----------



## tonuel (27 Mar 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 13:10; -0,97%

7998 puntos


Adiós por momentos a los 8000... 






Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Mar 2009)

sopelmar dijo:


> que pensais de Avanzit , ayer se dispararon y hoy tiene movimiento , no se por un momento empiezo a ver la luz igual recupero algo de lo perdido
> 
> me a dicho mi viejo que los de CAF les van a montar un tranvia en la tacita de cadi, tanto dinero pone el chaves para que se disparen de220 a 240 los titulos
> 
> comprar ING haber si me bajan comisiones el broker que pago 13 euros por movimiento



con todo el respeto hacia los mayores, a su padre la falta informacion:
es de ayer en el hilo de CAF



ejemplo de este mes:

*hoy*:
Cuatro grandes empresas presentan su modelo de tranvía para la Avenida Diagonal

*hoy*:
Economía/Empresas.- CAF suministrará 20 trenes a Irlanda del Norte por 162 millones. europapress.es

*hoy*:
CAF
Optará importante contrato en Costa Rica
26/03/09 - 09:02 - (Capitalbolsa.com/CB).-

Hoy el Ministerio de Obras Públicas y Transportes de Costa Rica publicará las bases para la concesión del proyecto de un tren eléctrico interurbano, al cual CAF va a optar, junto con Alstom, Inekon Group, Siemenes, Bombardier y Golden Source International.
La concesión de este contrato tendrá una duración de 35 años, y el importe será de 325 millones de dólares (100 millones dólares estatales). La adjudicación se realizará en 2010.
Nueva noticia positiva para CAF, que se está beneficiando del desarrollo del transporte ferroviario a nivel mundial.

*antes de ayer:*
La Junta adjudica el tranvía de Cádiz a CAF por 43,3 millones. Ideal
La Junta adjudica el tranvía de Cádiz a CAF por 43,3 millones

*solo este mes:*

El vetusto Talgo que une Irun y Barcelona será sustituido por un Alvia más rápido. diariovasco.com
El vetusto Talgo que une Irun y Barcelona será sustituido por un Alvia más rápido

CAF optará a fabricar el tranvía de Zaragoza - Aragón - www.elperiodicodearagon.com

Éstos son los nuevos trenes para Metro - La Nacion.cl

CAF se cruza con los trenes chinos en su expansión en Reino Unido - Expansión.com

Economía/Empresas.- CAF suministrará 103 tranvías al metro de Houston (EE.UU.) por 254 millones. europapress.es

CAF ultima en Zaragoza 14 trenes para el metro de Argel - Economía - www.elperiodicodearagon.com


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Mar 2009)

Buenas ^^!

¿Alguno está con R4 o Ahorro? ... he echo anteriormente operaciones con mi banco... pero me crujen.

R4 me molesta... una vez me di de alta de prueba 15 días y me frieron a llamadas para que me diera de alta... que bla bla... unos pesados de cojones. Con los de Ahorro ni idea...

¿Alguna recomendación? Ojo... el que me recomiende que se prepare... porque quiero aprender a operar con indices juass

Un saludo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Mar 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas ^^!
> 
> ¿Alguno está con R4 o Ahorro? ... he echo anteriormente operaciones con mi banco... pero me crujen.
> 
> ...



Mejor no empiezes,saldras desplumado hamijo :


----------



## Mulder (27 Mar 2009)

Pues al final no me he metido en el BBVA, no me gusta entrar a estas horas tan cerca de la apertura de los gringos, mejor me espero a la tarde y ya veremos.


----------



## carvil (27 Mar 2009)

Buenos mediodias a todos, largo en el SAN a 5.46


----------



## Condor (27 Mar 2009)

Un poquito de realidad no le venía mal al Ibex. A luchar por los 8000 si es que puede... Lo extraordinario fueron esas subidas mediáticas con las noticias que hay y la reunión del G20 por venir..., no sé, no sé

Y el dólar revalorizándose


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Mar 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas ^^!
> 
> ¿Alguno está con R4 o Ahorro? ... he echo anteriormente operaciones con mi banco... pero me crujen.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy con ahorro,y la verdad es que por ahora no tengo queja.Te cobran menos de 10 euripidos por operacion (mas canones de bolsa y tal) y te contestan incluso cuando reclamas algo por email.
Ahora bien,el mejor consejo es el que te ha dado el señor hannibal 

Madre mia que mal color tiene esto...


----------



## wsleone (27 Mar 2009)

no puedo más


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Mar 2009)

Me parece que extender el record hasta el 14 va a ser realmente complicado

Como aguanta Inditex,estoy incluso por pasarme luego por el zara y comprar alguna cosita,por apoyar a la causa


----------



## carvil (27 Mar 2009)

Cerrado largos en el SAN


----------



## Speculo (27 Mar 2009)

Atención al 7.950 . :


----------



## Bayne (27 Mar 2009)

La verdad es que es volver Tonuel e irse esto por las alcantarillas...


----------



## creative (27 Mar 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> La verdad es que es volver Tonuel e irse esto por las alcantarillas...



Normal , Tonuel lleva bastantes dias sin certificar nada y esta con el mono.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Mar 2009)




----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Mar 2009)

Me estoy volviendo loco con los cortos madre mia jajajaja

Cierro cortos en Gamasa,Iberdrola,Iberia y Acciona
Mantengo los de ACS y Inditex y lo que abri antes a Endesa


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me estoy volviendo loco con los cortos madre mia jajajaja
> 
> Cierro cortos en Gamasa,Iberdrola,Iberia y Acciona
> Mantengo los de ACS y Inditex y lo que abri antes a Endesa



Cierra los de inditex,hombre de poca fe


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Cierra los de inditex,hombre de poca fe



Que va,son los unicos que estoy en rojo,yo los dejo ahi hasta que se hunda,no tengo prisa jajajajaja

PD: Tengo otra orden para mas a 29 jajajajaja


----------



## Mulder (27 Mar 2009)

Pues que lástima que al final no abrí cortos en BBVA a 6.53 como tenía previsto, le hubiera sacado un buen dinero a esos cortos. De todas formas parece que ahora rebotamos un poco.

Creo que el Stoxx se va a ir a 2053 para volver a irse al guano en ese punto. He de calcular el punto de giro en el S&P.

Hoy es el día número 16 desde que el S&P decidió ponerse a rebotar, pero el 14 en el Stoxx ¿no es curioso como 14 es exactamente el doble de los 7 días que predecimos como duración máxima de una tendencia?

Parece que hay tendencias mayores y menores. Esta es de las mayores, por eso creo que va a durar más tiempo aunque estos días que vienen corrijamos un poco.


----------



## Mulder (27 Mar 2009)

Pues si, se ha girado exactamente en 2053 ¡vaya precisión! 

Es un nuevo sistema que estoy probando. Siguiente objetivo en el Stoxx: 2003, ahí rebotará hasta 2016.

Ahora veremos si se cumple.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Mar 2009)

Madre mia,que manera de caer a plomo en los ultimos minutos :

Fuera de inditex,vendidas en subasta a 28,77 (compradas a 28,03).Ya tienen permiso los americanos para reventar esta tarde si quieren


----------



## Speculo (27 Mar 2009)

Ya decía yo esta mañana que se podía dar la vuelta en 8.115/8.117 si la cosa andaba rara. Pues se la dio al final en 8.113...

Nos vamos a los 7.500. Allí ya veremos qué pasa.


----------



## tonuel (27 Mar 2009)

Ibex 35 al cierre; -1,84%

7927 puntos




Es lo que hay...:











Saludos


----------



## Agarraoslaskalandrakas (27 Mar 2009)

¡¡es el efecto IK!! :


----------



## Misterio (27 Mar 2009)

Lo que es precisión como habéis dicho es que vuelva Tonuel y se vaya a tomar por culo el Ibex.


----------



## Sargento Highway (27 Mar 2009)

Está un poco muerto el hilo ahora que parece que empieza la tendencia bajista, no?

Voy a poner del comentario de cárpatos al cierre, la parte interesante y destaco en negrita con lo que me quedo:




> Hoy el rebote ya nos lo pone difícil. Nos deja a todos pensando qué complicado es sacar a un hipopótamo de un pantano, seguirá no seguirá. La sesión ha sido claramente bajista en Europa, *sin que hubiera nada tan negativo como para eso*, pero parece que *había ya mucha sobrecompra. *
> 
> Vean la muy inquietante figura de estrella de la noche de vuelta bajista, que ha formado el eurostoxx 50 contado.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kujire (27 Mar 2009)

*minuto y marcador ...............*

Dow 7,776.18 -148.38 (-1.87%)
S&P 500 815.94 -16.92 (-2.03%)
Nasdaq 1,545.20 -41.80 (-2.63%)

Eso de la "estrella de la muerte" ... en fin, hemos hecho una "paradinha" en el rebote para atacar con más fuerza el 830, no hay cambio de plan de momento. Buen finde a todos y a disfrutar de la primavera!!!!


----------



## Mulder (27 Mar 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Dow 7,776.18 -148.38 (-1.87%)
> S&P 500 815.94 -16.92 (-2.03%)
> Nasdaq 1,545.20 -41.80 (-2.63%)
> 
> Eso de la "estrella de la muerte" ... en fin, hemos hecho una "paradinha" en el rebote para atacar con más fuerza el 830, no hay cambio de plan de momento. Buen finde a todos y a disfrutar de la primavera!!!!



En mi modesta opinión el Stoxx ha de irse a 1969 antes de volver a subir, el S&P podría llegar a 773 (o 770 que es más redondo  ). Creo que aun queda rebote por ver, pero hay que meterles miedo a las gacelas antes de llegar al final, que será cuando pensaremos que el rebote es mucho más y llegaremos muy arriba 

De todas formas iremos revisando conforme ocurran los acontecimientos.

Hace un rato largo he dicho que el Stoxx tenía como objetivo el 2003 y corrección posterior al 2016, pero después de bajar tanto ya era demasiado, lo dejamos para el lunes.


----------



## Kujire (27 Mar 2009)

Gas Brutal, creo que ha repartido guano por un tubo hoy ....


> *La CNMV se inhibe ante un nuevo atropello a los minoritarios con los derechos de Gas Natural
> *
> @Eduardo Segovia - 27/03/2009 16:53h
> 
> ...



Para que luego alguien diga que esto es un casino .... no no es peor, No quiero imaginar qué va a pasar al minuto siguiente de finalizar la ampliación .... :


----------



## pobracara (28 Mar 2009)




----------



## percebo (28 Mar 2009)

pobracara dijo:


>



Grandioso el Grafico, muy interesante, que pena que no esté en logaritmico, seguro que sería mucho más significativo.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (29 Mar 2009)

El sábado quiebra Dunfermline en UK y el domingo intervienen CCM en Ejpaña. Mañana caída libre. Menos mal que vendí todo en la subasta al cierre del Ibex este viernes.


----------



## kokaine (29 Mar 2009)

a ver si me podeis recomendar un broker para operar en corto(facil y con pocas comisiones). Mi idea no es hacer intradias sino buscar cortos de varios dias. 

¿Para cortos a varios dias, veis bien usar CFD's?

Gracias.


----------



## Gamu (29 Mar 2009)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> El sábado quiebra Dunfermline en UK y el domingo intervienen CCM en Ejpaña. Mañana caída libre. Menos mal que vendí todo en la subasta al cierre del Ibex este viernes.




cierto, el sector bancario se va al guano la semana que viene.

Veremos si logra arrastrar a toda la bolsa, o las utilidades aguantan el tirón. 

Pero hay que tener en cuenta una cosa: Si a pesar de estas malas noticias, el ibex aguanta, sería señal de cambio de tendencia muy clara.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Mar 2009)

Ohhhhhhhh yeaaaaaaaaahhhh

Mañana preveo pingues beneficios!!

Hannibal Lecter Capital Management mañana va a causar estragos en los banquitos!


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Mar 2009)

kokaine dijo:


> a ver si me podeis recomendar un broker para operar en corto(facil y con pocas comisiones). Mi idea no es hacer intradias sino buscar cortos de varios dias.
> 
> ¿Para cortos a varios dias, veis bien usar CFD's?
> 
> Gracias.



CCM


----------



## comparto-piso (29 Mar 2009)

kokaine dijo:


> a ver si me podeis recomendar un broker para operar en corto(facil y con pocas comisiones). Mi idea no es hacer intradias sino buscar cortos de varios dias.
> 
> ¿Para cortos a varios dias, veis bien usar CFD's?
> 
> Gracias.



a ver si te contensta alguien yo he probado ya un par de dias y nadie supo recomendarme nada.

Yo he empezado esta semana con ebankinter aprovechando que dan 15 dias sin comisiones y que ya tenia cuenta. Funciona bastante bien el problema es que cuando he probado a ponerme corto en bancos no tenian stock de acciones ponia. Y en otros muchos del ibex no tenian tampoco. ASi que tambien estoy buscando otro banco o broker.


----------



## SNB4President (29 Mar 2009)

Medio Oriente:

Egipto: +2,31%
Kuwait: -1,14%
Israel: +0,48%
Bahrain: +0,03%
Arabia Saudí: -0,50%
Oman: -1,19%
Qatar: -3,26%
Emiratos Árabes Secos: +0,53%


----------



## tonuel (29 Mar 2009)

*tonuel was here...*











Saludos


----------



## percebo (29 Mar 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> a ver si te contensta alguien yo he probado ya un par de dias y nadie supo recomendarme nada.
> 
> Yo he empezado esta semana con ebankinter aprovechando que dan 15 dias sin comisiones y que ya tenia cuenta. Funciona bastante bien el problema es que cuando he probado a ponerme corto en bancos no tenian stock de acciones ponia. Y en otros muchos del ibex no tenian tampoco. ASi que tambien estoy buscando otro banco o broker.



Yo uso Interdin y estoy contento, bajas comisiones, interfaz sencilla e intuitiva y nunca he tenido ningun problema, eso si, ni un grafico, para eso uso el broker de ebankinter que es gratis y es en tiempo real (prorealtime), de bankinter no me gusta lo de meter en cada operación un codigo de la tarjeta (un coñazo) y ademas las comisiones son bastante más altas. 

Dos consejos, cuidado con los cortos, o pillas la tendencia antes de que empiece o te machacan porque las bajadas son muy bruscas. y visita el blog de LLinares en Rankia, para mí un crack (en algunas cosas como unas maracas) pero en bolsa un puto crack.

Por cierto, ahora mismo voy corto de cojones, a ver si recupero de una puta vez lo que palme el año pasado.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Mulder (29 Mar 2009)

Me ha dicho un pajarito que el oro en los próximos días se ira a 838-830, a partir de ahí se ira hacia los 1100.


----------



## Rocket (29 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me ha dicho un pajarito que el oro en los próximos días se ira a 838-830, a partir de ahí se ira hacia los 1100.



No me extrañaría... con la sombra de la intervención sobres las cajas y bancos, creo que sus valores en bolsa se desinflarán después del boom de estos últimos días...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (29 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me ha dicho un pajarito que el oro en los próximos días se ira a 838-830, a partir de ahí se ira hacia los 1100.



Malos tiempos para los coleccionistas de pagarés... la generación de la INOCENCIA va a acabar con desgarramiento múltiple de sus partes blandas.


----------



## Condor (29 Mar 2009)

Semana Santa, según la tradición cristiana, tiempo de redimir pecados.


----------



## El_Presi (30 Mar 2009)

futuros planos


----------



## luisfernando (30 Mar 2009)

adñadir todo esto, la reunión del G20 a primeros de ABRIL, se espera mucha movida , una nueva batalla en Seattle pero en London XD


----------



## chollero (30 Mar 2009)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> El sábado quiebra Dunfermline en UK y el domingo intervienen CCM en Ejpaña. Mañana caída libre. Menos mal que vendí todo en la subasta al cierre del Ibex este viernes.



Solbes asegura que «es una entidad solvente», que «no hay ningún agujero fianciero» y que la intervención de la caja por el Banco de España es «más simbólica que económica» 

ABC.es: Noticias de España y del mundo - ABC.es

pero este tio de que va?


----------



## luisfernando (30 Mar 2009)

futuros en negativo ya, en!!
todavía habra manchegos que no se hayan enterado


----------



## Samzer (30 Mar 2009)

chollero dijo:


> Solbes asegura que «es una entidad solvente», que «no hay ningún agujero fianciero» y que la intervención de la caja por el Banco de España es «más simbólica que económica»
> 
> ABC.es: Noticias de España y del mundo - ABC.es
> 
> pero este tio de que va?



Va de Ministro del Gobierno de España, todos hacen el mismo cursillo.


----------



## verdugo (30 Mar 2009)

Se cuece algo por aquí??? Va a ser muy grande la hostia mañana???


----------



## creative (30 Mar 2009)

verdugo dijo:


> Se cuece algo por aquí??? Va a ser muy grande la hostia mañana???



el brent a 51 euros...


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (30 Mar 2009)

pues parece que aun no ha tenido mucha repercusionn lo de CCM


----------



## destr0 (30 Mar 2009)

futuros SP 813,75, -0,28%


----------



## destr0 (30 Mar 2009)

811,75, -0,52%


----------



## chollero (30 Mar 2009)

Nikkei 8,521.96 -105.01


----------



## jlmagic (30 Mar 2009)

habra que ver manhana el diferencial sobre el bono aleman a 10 anhos, a ver el impacto.


----------



## El_Presi (30 Mar 2009)

Japón: el Nikkei cierra la sesión con un descenso del 4,53%
08:04

El índice de referencia japonés ha cerrado la sesión con un descenso del 4,53%, hasta 8.236,08 puntos, después de que se filtrara que el Gobierno de Obama rechazaba los planes de reestructuración de Chrysler y General Motors.


----------



## Stuyvesant (30 Mar 2009)

Bueno, hay que mirar el lado positivo, ahora que se va al carajo el sector del automóvil, tras los bailouts financieros, vamos a contener la subida de los precios del petroleo. ¿o no? porque si se imponen la normativas de regulación de emisiones en 3 años.... hay que renovar toda la planta automotriz, o el estado les va a freír a impuestos.

Que divertido es todo esto.


----------



## donpepito (30 Mar 2009)

Buenos días.

Los bancos, al menos en preapertura... van a ser hoy los protaganistas... SAN a 5.03€


----------



## Bayne (30 Mar 2009)

Me lo has quitado de la mano -4.xx% los bancos, BBV 6.02
Los están subiendo 
SAN 5.14
BBVA 6.25


----------



## donpepito (30 Mar 2009)

BBVA se está recuperando.


----------



## chameleon (30 Mar 2009)

mirad el ibex, ¡que alegre bajando! 

buenos días

edit ¿dónde está el analisto de hintereconomía que dijo que no volveríamos a ver los 6k?


----------



## tonuel (30 Mar 2009)

Hemos abierto bastante planos... :


Ibex 35 a las 09:22; -3,44%

7655 puntos



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (30 Mar 2009)

Chame... tienes ING... 4,03€


----------



## Starkiller (30 Mar 2009)

Si el nikkei baja, no será por el tema de GM... que, en el fondo, son buenas noticias para sus valores, como Toyota, Honda, Mitshubishi, etc...

Habrá otro motivo, a saber cual...


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2009)

A los buenos días!

Llevo todo el finde investigando nuevas técnicas para predecir los mercados, este viernes dije esto:



> Hace un rato largo he dicho que el Stoxx tenía como objetivo el 2003 y corrección posterior al 2016, pero después de bajar tanto ya era demasiado, lo dejamos para el lunes.



Hoy hemos abierto en 2016 exactamente y el Stoxx se ha ido directamente a 2003 en los primeros momentos, luego hice esta predicción a un plazo algo más largo:



> En mi modesta opinión el Stoxx ha de irse a 1969 antes de volver a subir



Estamos en este momento muy cerca de ese nivel, ahora veremos si se cumple, al ser un rebote a más largo plazo podría ser fuerte, aunque de rango solo intradiario.

Me hacen mucha gracia los que piensan que todas las bolsas mundiales van a caer por lo de CCM....MWHAHAHA, que poco saben de bolsa los que piensan eso, ni siquiera el IBEX se va a mover lo más mínimo por ello.

Pero uds. métanse cortos, aprovechen MWHAHAHA.

edito: la predicción de rebote en 1969 no se ha cumplido, así que toca seguir investigando


----------



## carvil (30 Mar 2009)

Buenos dias, comienza lo bueno


----------



## dillei (30 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero uds. métanse cortos, aprovechen MWHAHAHA.



Confirmado. El rebote ha terminado 

.


----------



## chameleon (30 Mar 2009)

ING se va a los 3,3 esta semana
quizás arriesgue ahí


----------



## tonuel (30 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me hacen mucha gracia los que piensan que todas las bolsas mundiales van a caer por lo de CCM....MWHAHAHA, que poco saben de bolsa los que piensan eso, ni siquiera el IBEX se va a mover lo más mínimo por ello.




A todos nos hace gracia... el caso es que los bankitos españoles hoy se pasean por el guano... 


Me gusta el olor a certificado por las mañanas... :




Saludos


----------



## Starkiller (30 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me hacen mucha gracia los que piensan que todas las bolsas mundiales van a caer por lo de CCM....MWHAHAHA, que poco saben de bolsa los que piensan eso, ni siquiera el IBEX se va a mover lo más mínimo por ello.
> 
> Pero uds. métanse cortos, aprovechen MWHAHAHA.



No, que va. No por lo de CCM.

Al igual que lo de Banif Inmobiliario pasó cuando convenía que pasara, esto de CCM lo han hecho ahora (Y no la semana anterior o la siguiente) porque coincide con otra serie de cosas que van a pasar.

Alguna quiebra en UK, lo de CCM, lo de GM, un alivio temporal del tema de los bonos (que esta cerca, pero aun no toca), y alguna cosa más. 

Lo de CCM no es causa, sino indicador. Si se ha hecho cuando se ha hecho es porque van a pasar más cosas.

Yo, personalmente, dejo los "MUAJUAJUAJUAJUA" para después, que estas cosas son complicadillas y prefiero evitar pasarme de listo xD


----------



## carvil (30 Mar 2009)

El gobierno de Obama ha rechazado el plan de viabilidad de GM


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Yo, personalmente, dejo los "MUAJUAJUAJUAJUA" para después, que estas cosas son complicadillas y prefiero evitar pasarme de listo xD



No es que quiera pasarme de listo, es que siempre digo que los fundamentales no sirven para el corto plazo, que las bolsas harán lo que deban hacer independientemente de que los fundamentales sean o positivos o negativos para ellas, pero siempre en el corto o cortísimo plazo. A plazos más largos puede que sí sea adecuado seguir fundamentales.


----------



## Gamu (30 Mar 2009)

el sector ladrillero-financiero se va al guano, pero el resto de empresas parece que aguantan más o menos bien el tirón bajista inicial, eso si, todo pabajo.

Enhorabuena a los que predijisteis guano para esta semana, parece que antes de semana santa mucha gente va a deshacer posiciones para irse tranquilo de vacaciones.


----------



## Speculo (30 Mar 2009)

Pues nada, se van cumpliendo los objetivos con relativa fiabilidad.
Hoy bajando y con volumen, hacia el objetivo 7.500 / 7.400. 
No soy muy partidario, como Mulder, de fijar topes exactos, ya que para mí cuentan las divergencias en general y no los puntos concretos de un rebote, pero entre hoy, mañana, quizás pasado, deberían fulminarse esos 7.500 al cierre para volver a dibujar una subida hasta la parte alta del canalón.
Hoy no se puede hacer nada ya, todo muy peligroso. Habría sido una buena idea montar al Ibex sobre los 7.800 / 7.850 y pillar el grueso de la caída, pero ya no hay nada que hacer salvo esperar.

Ahora me gustaría leer comentarios de Mulder y compañía. Aunque estamos todavía algo lejos, pues falta aún la última subida antes del infierno (y no va a ser una subida tímida precisamente) ¿Hasta dónde creéis que nos iremos tras el último impulso al alza? ¿Alguien se atreve a decir, sin coña, que veremos los 3.000 en el Ibex?

Yo voy a ser algo conservador y me voy a inclinar por una primera bajada que nos llevará hasta los 5.500 / 5.000.


----------



## Starkiller (30 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No es que quiera pasarme de listo, es que siempre digo que los fundamentales no sirven para el corto plazo, que las bolsas harán lo que deban hacer independientemente de que los fundamentales sean o positivos o negativos para ellas, pero siempre en el corto o cortísimo plazo. A plazos más largos puede que sí sea adecuado seguir fundamentales.



Ya, pero desprecias el tema de CCM como motivo para una caída, cosa que aparentemente es cierta (Eso, como tal, dudo que influya ni medio punto), obviando el hecho de que en realidad es un indicador.

Y ese indicador puede ser realmente relevante, incluso a corto plazo (Esta semana).


----------



## HOOOR (30 Mar 2009)

La mitad del rebote de los 13 dias seguidos ya se ha ido a tomal pol culo...


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (30 Mar 2009)

A estas horas desplomándose un 3'15%, apuesto a que hoy se abre el infierno.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Mar 2009)

La encuesta de sentimiento de mercado que hice hace unas semanas iba desde el día seis de marzo al seis de abril, no obstante, para ir de día uno a día uno de cada mes, mañana podríamos hacer la encuesta para el mes de abril, aunque la anterior no se decida hasta el día 6.

Pues eso, que la encuesta empezaría mañana con el valor de cierre del ibex de hoy.

Lo de la caída de hoy, pues ratio put/call muy bajo, subida del 20% desde mínimos, sentimiento de las gacelas bastante alto (no tanto como a principios de enero) y sentimiento de las manos fuertes con ligeras bajadas (no excesivas).

Pienso que ahora viene una bajada para desanimar a las gacelas y dar otro tirón al alza más tarde, veremos cómo reaccionan las manos fuertes a estas bajadas, su confianza sigue muy alta, si estas bajadas hacen que su confianza suba más, será buena señal.

Técnicamente supongo que habría sobrecompra, no lo sé, eso se lo dejo a los expertos en análisis técnico.

¿Se puede hacer ya algún análisis basado en el volumen?, me refiero a la evolución del volumen durante esta subida y si se observa algún cambio al respecto en los últimos días.


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Ya, pero desprecias el tema de CCM como motivo para una caída, cosa que aparentemente es cierta (Eso, como tal, dudo que influya ni medio punto), obviando el hecho de que en realidad es un indicador.
> 
> Y ese indicador puede ser realmente relevante, incluso a corto plazo (Esta semana).



En mi modesta opinión estamos viendo ahora mismo los mínimos de toda esta semana y a partir de ahí subiremos, aunque lo digo desde el punto de vista de mi sistema experimental, si esto se confirma lo de CCM ni siquiera serviría de indicador, estamos cayendo fuerte desde el viernes pasado (y el viernes nadie sabía nada sobre CCM) pero creo que esto es una corrección sobre el rebote, seguiremos subiendo hasta llegar algo más arriba de donde estamos.


----------



## spheratu (30 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues nada, se van cumpliendo los objetivos con relativa fiabilidad.
> Hoy bajando y con volumen, hacia el objetivo 7.500 / 7.400.
> No soy muy partidario, como Mulder, de fijar topes exactos, ya que para mí cuentan las divergencias en general y no los puntos concretos de un rebote, pero entre hoy, mañana, quizás pasado, deberían fulminarse esos 7.500 al cierre para volver a dibujar una subida hasta la parte alta del canalón.
> Hoy no se puede hacer nada ya, todo muy peligroso. Habría sido una buena idea montar al Ibex sobre los 7.800 / 7.850 y pillar el grueso de la caída, pero ya no hay nada que hacer salvo esperar.
> ...



Las teorías son como los culos,cada persona tiene uno,asi que ahi va la mia.No creo que el ibex vaya mas abajo de 5000 puntitos.Por que? por que la banca está en proceso de saneamiento,proceso que no debería durar mas de un año a partir de ahora.Por lo tanto,con las constructoras en el guano y los bancos en el guano,solo quedará subir,apoyados por las energías.
Arreones a la baja quedan minimo dos,de esos fuertes,de mil y pico puntazos,asi que pienso que alrededor de 5000 tocaremos fondo en algun momento del invierno-primavera proximos.
Asi lo veo yo.Lo mismo me equivoco absolutamente,quien sabe.


----------



## donpepito (30 Mar 2009)

Tachan!!!

*REPSOL DESCUBRE GAS EN AGUAS DE MARRUECOS*


----------



## tonuel (30 Mar 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 10:02; -3,50%

7650 puntos


Cayendo en redondo... 


Saludos


----------



## chameleon (30 Mar 2009)

nos vamos directamente a visitar los 6800


----------



## tonuel (30 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> nos vamos directamente a visitar los 6800





¿Te lo indica la teoria de lineas? :


----------



## donpepito (30 Mar 2009)

Hoy no es el día de CAF.. ha tocado los 220,00€


----------



## donpepito (30 Mar 2009)

Tiago Bossa Dionísio y Jaime Escribano de Espirito Santo, recomiendan un posicionamiento corto en bancos domésticos debido a:



1. La noticia de que el Banco de España intervendrá en la caja de ahorro Caja Castilla La Mancha por problemas de liquidez.

2. Informes de la prensa que sugieren que el BE ha identificado 30 cajas de ahorro y 6 bancos con problemas de solvencia.

3. La dimisión del subgobernador del BE la semana pasada que, según la prensa, podría estar relacionada con la falta de consenso en el Banco Central sobre las políticas a implementar en la situación financiera actual.

4. El buen comportamiento que experimentó el sector el mes pasado.



Creemos que Popular, Sabadell y Pastor, pueden ser los que más sufran. Son más vulnerables a la caída del sector inmobiliario dada su alta exposición. Banesto debería comportarse mejor al estar bajo la tutela de Santander, mientras que Bankinter es considerado con menor riesgo dada su baja exposición al prestamo promotor, 2,4% de su cartera de préstamos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Mar 2009)

Sí, vamos, que la noticia bomba es que hay que ponerse corto porque el Banco de España reconoce lo que todo el mundo sabía.

Digo yo que habría que ponerse largo precisamente por eso, porque por fin reconocen lo que todos sabíamos, supongo que es el primer paso para solucionar un problema, reconocerlo.

Salvo que sea peor el remedio que la enfermedad, que todo es posible.


----------



## tonuel (30 Mar 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> *Digo yo que habría que ponerse largo precisamente por eso*, porque por fin reconocen lo que todos sabíamos, supongo que es el primer paso para solucionar un problema, reconocerlo.





Ponte largo y luego me lo cuentas... 



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ponte largo y luego me lo cuentas...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos




Joder, yo estoy largo, ¿es que no se nota? 

Si ultimamente parezco Hódar, no me Hodas...


----------



## tonuel (30 Mar 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Joder, yo estoy largo, ¿es que no se nota?
> 
> Si ultimamente parezco Hódar, no me Hodas...













Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Mar 2009)

Me puso corto a mercado antes de la apertura en BBVA,SAN y Popular,luego le meti a Telefonica y Repsol.
Veremos como avanza la cosa.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Mar 2009)

Cierro cortos en BBVA a 6 entre a 6,25 empiezo a recojer plusvalias...


----------



## chollero (30 Mar 2009)

"La falsedad tiene alas y vuela, y la verdad la sigue arrastrándose, de modo que cuando las gentes se dan cuenta del engaño ya es demasiado tarde"

Don Quijote de LM


----------



## chollero (30 Mar 2009)

"Solbes asegura que «es una entidad solvente», que «no hay ningún agujero fianciero» y que la intervención de la caja por el Banco de España es «más simbólica que económica» "


Las honestas palabras dan indicio de la honestidad del que las pronuncia o las escribe. 

Don Quijote de LM


----------



## chollero (30 Mar 2009)

"Mientras se gana algo, no se pierde nada."



Don Quijote de LM :


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Mar 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy no es el día de CAF.. ha tocado los 220,00€



che che, que yo tenia stop!!! uf


pero ahora anda en231


----------



## chollero (30 Mar 2009)

"Nada hay más pequeño que un grande dominado por el orgullo."

Don Quijote de LM


----------



## Hagen (30 Mar 2009)

cierro mis cortos que abri el viernes en el stoxx 2142 y a esperar a los usanos


----------



## tonuel (30 Mar 2009)

A Unión Fenosa le ha dado hoy por joderme el pleno al rojo... :


----------



## Xin (30 Mar 2009)

Alguien no echa en falta el hilo del Ibex35 quando solo se hablava de la evolución del IBEX. Sin entrar en que invierte cada uno ?


----------



## tonuel (30 Mar 2009)

Xin dijo:


> Alguien no echa en falta el hilo del Ibex35 quando solo se hablava de la evolución del IBEX. Sin entrar en que invierte cada uno ?



El ibex va parriba, eso lo sabe ya todo el mundo... 


-3,09%



Saludos


----------



## chollero (30 Mar 2009)

Tres ladrilleros vinculados a Barreda concentran la mitad de los recursos propios de la caja



Román Sanahuja, Domingo Díaz de Mera e Ignacio Barco. Tres patas para un banco. O para una caja: Caja Castilla-La Mancha (CCM), entidad que fue ayer domingo intervenida de urgencia por el Banco de España. Las tres patas en cuestión son tres ladrilleros cuyas sociedades patrimoniales (Sacresa, Indo Ma Renta y Solventia) han concentrado en los últimos años créditos por valor de unos 700 millones de euros, casi el 40% de los recursos propios de CCM. El dinero aún no ha sido devuelto.

Los recursos propios de la caja ascendieron en 2007, según los datos de la entidad, a 1.865 millones de euros, lo que significa que casi la mitad de sus fondos están comprometidos en operaciones relacionadas con estos tres empresarios. Estos empresarios, muy conocidos en la provincia, están vinculados al presidente de la Junta de Castilla La Mancha, José María Barreda, según ha denunciado el Partido Popular. 

Tres ladrilleros vinculados a Barreda concentran la mitad de los recursos propios de la caja - Cotizalia.com


----------



## chollero (30 Mar 2009)

Xin dijo:


> Alguien no echa en falta el hilo del Ibex35 quando solo se hablava de la evolución del IBEX. Sin entrar en que invierte cada uno ?



Has probado ha abrir un hilo sobre la evolucion del castellano?


----------



## Xin (30 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El ibex va parriba, eso lo sabe ya todo el mundo...
> 
> 
> -3,09%
> ...



Sí, però no todo el mundo sabe el porqué, i la opinión de cada uno, que me puede interesar. Cosa que no me pasa con si uno invierte en cortos o si ha perdido o ganado 5 centimos…


----------



## tonuel (30 Mar 2009)

Xin dijo:


> Sí, *però no todo el mundo sabe el porqué*, i la opinión de cada uno, que me puede interesar




Pues porque jugamos en otra liga hamijo... :o




Saludos


----------



## Xin (30 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues porque jugamos en otra liga hamijo... :o



Ya sé, por eso pregunto. Para ver si hay gente interesada i conviene abrir un hilo nuevo (para no inversores).


----------



## Jucari (30 Mar 2009)

Carpatos

Morgan recomienda vender valores norteamericanos debido a que los beneficios siguen en una tendencia bajista. La temporada de resultados comienza en 15 días y se sigue comentando mucho que las estimaciones están muy altas, por loq que no es descartable que veamos otro episodio de "peores de lo esperado II". El banco también dice que fuera del sector financiero no ve fundamentales que sostengan nada pues dentro de dicho sector hay un creciente sentimiento que apoya a esos valores que emana de las acciones de los gobiernos, creyendo que se ha parado la bajada. El problema son los recientes comentarios de Geithner en los que avisa de que más entidades necesitarán grandes cantidades de dinero, lo que puede trastocar la percepción que tiene de ese sector el mercado. En resumidas cuentas estamos casi como al principio, ya que todavía nadie sabe cómo de grande es el agujero que hay que tapar. Por lo que respecta al S&P 500 no ven mucho al índice por encima de los 825-850.


----------



## evidente (30 Mar 2009)

cómo ven al citi? a tocado suelo cuando cayó a menos de 1 usd?
ahora en 2,62...


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2009)

Señores!

Largos en el Stoxx en 1974, objetivo 1992. La operación la hago sobre el papel.


----------



## Speculo (30 Mar 2009)

Xin dijo:


> Sí, però no todo el mundo sabe el porqué, i la opinión de cada uno, que me puede interesar. Cosa que no me pasa con si uno invierte en cortos o si ha perdido o ganado 5 centimos…



Para conocer cual es el comportamiento de un índice bursátil como el Ibex35, no sólo es necesaria la explicación técnica de por qué cree alguien que el índice en cuestión baja o sube, si no que también es necesaria y, en mi opinión, muchísimo más valiosa que la anterior, la corriente de pensamiento que aflora en un momento concreto y que indica qué hace la masa cuando el índice se mueve en cualquier dirección.

Si quieres saber por qué baja el Ibex35, lo primero que tendrías que hacer es saber qué es el Ibex35. Una vez hecho eso, verás que las opiniones que se vierten en este hilo, incluidas las de tonuel  , son mucho más apreciables que los esputos que un analista interesado pueda soltar en un momento determinado.


----------



## tonuel (30 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores!
> 
> Largos en el Stoxx en 1974, objetivo 1992. *La operación la hago sobre el papel*.





Ahí estamos... con dos cojones... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (30 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores!
> 
> Largos en el Stoxx en 1974, objetivo 1992. La operación la hago sobre el papel.



¿Qué índice miras tú? A mí no me sale que el stoxx haya bajado de 2.04x en un buen rato...


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ahí estamos... con dos cojones...



Estoy metido de lleno en un experimento muy interesante, pero de momento solo hago pruebas 

En fin, cansado de todas las apreciaciones e indicaciones tradicionales técnicas de los mercados he decidido buscar información sobre otros puntos de vista y he encontrado bastante más material del que me esperaba, aunque está convenientemente escondido y oculto bajo las montañas de información tradicional sobre el mercado.

Se trata de análisis técnico pero desde un punto de vista muy diferente al tradicional y me está sorprendiendo la exactitud de las predicciones, pero aun necesito saber bien donde apuntar para lograr resultados satisfactorios y en ello estoy.

Pongo la operación aquí para que todo el mundo la vea.


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Qué índice miras tú? A mí no me sale que el stoxx haya bajado de 2.04x en un buen rato...



Se trata del futuro del EuroStoxx, aquí tienes el link en Yahoo Finance:

FESX.EX: Summary for DJ EURO STOXX 50 - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## xavigomis (30 Mar 2009)

ilustranos con ese conocimiento tan poco convencional...


----------



## tonuel (30 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Estoy metido de lleno en un experimento muy interesante, pero de momento solo hago pruebas




Hamijo, espero que sus ejperimentos los haga con gaseosa... :o








*la sala de ensayos de Mulder*



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> ilustranos con ese conocimiento tan poco convencional...



Se trata de medir el precio en función del tiempo.

Pista: Si tenemos un gráfico de 1 minuto y en 100 minutos hemos avanzado 100 puntos arriba (o abajo) el ángulo de esa tendencia ha sido 45 grados, si el precio sigue por debajo de esa tendencia en el siguiente bloque de tiempo es que un giro está cerca, si sigue por encima es que aun subirá más.

Hay mucho más que explicar pero esto puede ser un inicio.


----------



## xavigomis (30 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Se trata de medir el precio en función del tiempo.
> 
> Pista: Si tenemos un gráfico de 1 minuto y en 100 minutos hemos avanzado 100 puntos arriba (o abajo) el ángulo de esa tendencia ha sido 45 grados, si el precio sigue por debajo de esa tendencia en el siguiente bloque de tiempo es que un giro está cerca, si sigue por encima es que aun subirá más.
> 
> Hay mucho más que explicar pero esto puede ser un inicio.



Interesante


----------



## Borjita burbujas (30 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Se trata de medir el precio en función del tiempo.
> 
> Pista: Si tenemos un gráfico de 1 minuto y en 100 minutos hemos avanzado 100 puntos arriba (o abajo) el ángulo de esa tendencia ha sido 45 grados, si el precio sigue por debajo de esa tendencia en el siguiente bloque de tiempo es que un giro está cerca, si sigue por encima es que aun subirá más.
> 
> Hay mucho más que explicar pero esto puede ser un inicio.



Y la mano de Dios cuantos puntos equivale?? :


----------



## sapito (30 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Se trata de medir el precio en función del tiempo.
> 
> Pista: Si tenemos un gráfico de 1 minuto y en 100 minutos hemos avanzado 100 puntos arriba (o abajo) el ángulo de esa tendencia ha sido 45 grados, si el precio sigue por debajo de esa tendencia en el siguiente bloque de tiempo es que un giro está cerca, si sigue por encima es que aun subirá más.
> 
> Hay mucho más que explicar pero esto puede ser un inicio.



nos puedes poner unos links sobre el análisis técnico no convencional?
gracias.


----------



## Condor (30 Mar 2009)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> Y la mano de Dios cuantos puntos equivale?? :



Depende de los puntos de sutura que te hayan dejado. Lo malo de las hostias no es que te las den, sino la sorpresa con la que te las dan

Para cuando caerá ese 7000?


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2009)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> Y la mano de Dios cuantos puntos equivale?? :



Aquí solo cuentan los máximos y los mínimos, la mano de dios que haga lo que le venga en gana, el análisis técnico seguirá mostrando una tendencia que sube o baja en el tiempo y eso es algo que seguirá siendo inmutable.

La mano de dios puede alterar el precio pero no altera el tiempo, por eso la técnica es buena.


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2009)

sapito dijo:


> nos puedes poner unos links sobre el análisis técnico no convencional?
> gracias.



Applying a Few Gann Techniques to the Forex Markets

Está en inglés, sorry.


----------



## javso (30 Mar 2009)

Detecto cambio de tendencia en el Ibex??

A este paso, acabamos en verde o perdiendo solo un 0,xx%.

Me da que entrar en este momento en REP puede ser buen negocio al final del día


----------



## chameleon (30 Mar 2009)

esto es una recogida de gacelas
no para hasta tocar 6800, y luego... quilosa


----------



## donpepito (30 Mar 2009)

Hagen... que le ocurre a nuestra amiga ACCIONA?

Esta mañana ha tocado los 75,00€ CVX está allí!


----------



## Hagen (30 Mar 2009)

Parece ser que la quieren a 63 chuflos


----------



## Condor (30 Mar 2009)

He aquí una bajada atribuible netamente a los datos de la economía española: se ha intervenido un caja, el desempleo galopante y la deflación del mes de marzo, sólo nos queda esperar a los gringos (no me hagan reir) para que se enderece el IBEX

Puede que se enderece para abajo. 

Sigue sin subir 20% o el rebote que se espera....

A cortos forever!!!


----------



## Bayne (30 Mar 2009)

Por fin, qué mono.
Pues no se endereza no...


----------



## tonuel (30 Mar 2009)

Con permiso del servidor...


Sólo estamos a 100 puntitos del Dow... ¿Se cruzarán las lineas...? :




Saludos


----------



## Misterio (30 Mar 2009)

Bueno volvió el foro menos mal, de momento el S&P no pasa el 790, si lo pasa saltaremos a 770 supuestamente .


----------



## carvil (30 Mar 2009)

Conferencia de prensa de Obama dentro de 45 mnts para hablar de la situación de los fabricantes de coches.


----------



## chameleon (30 Mar 2009)

condor, hablas como si aqui alguien dudara de la gravedad de la crisis. cuando nosotros decimos que esperamos que suba no es porque pensemos que se ha arreglado todo, simplemente aprovechamos lo que la bolsa tenga que hacer en ese momento. si toca subir se sube, si toca bajar se baja...

el SP ha hecho lo que tenía que hacer, el 760 coincide el día de la cumbre. si la cumbre gusta y se maquillan las cosas, volvemos arriba. si no, nos vamos al guanísimo. yo me esperaría porque se definirá en un movimiento muy rápido.

simplemente porque toca 







y x cierto, SAN a 4,5 ese día
(Y figura de isla fuertemente bajista)


----------



## luisfernando (30 Mar 2009)

juash, ya volvemos a la tendencia de los 4000, ya si que no hay solución, ha empezado en España con las cajas, y GM and Chryslers ya no pueden aguantar mas.

4000, os acordareis de miiiiiii jajaja


----------



## luisfernando (30 Mar 2009)

general motors 2,67 -26,23%


----------



## chameleon (30 Mar 2009)

la cuestión es: el que tenga guebos de meterse (corto o largo) cuando el SP toque 760 se puede forrar


----------



## Bayne (30 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> la cuestión es: el que tenga guebos de meterse (corto o largo) cuando el SP toque 760 se puede forrar



Gran verdad, esta mañana no me ha entrado ponerme corto en BBVA (6.18) por segundos, y luego tenía prisa y no pude maniobrar, y ahora no tengo huevos de entrar ni para un lado ni para otro, esperaremos definición más clara del asunto a corto plazo...


----------



## tonuel (30 Mar 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 16:45; -3,81%

7625 puntos


Eses sólido sistema financiero... por dios... :

-4% -5% -6% -7%... estamos que lo tiramos hoyga... 



Saludos


----------



## Sargento Highway (30 Mar 2009)

Tonuel, te vamos a financiar un portatil entre todo el foro para que cuando te vayas de fiestas no dejes de entrar, ha sido irte de fallas y subir esto 1200 puntos... 

...menos mal que has vuelto


----------



## carvil (30 Mar 2009)

Obama en tv (seguro bajon)


----------



## Jucari (30 Mar 2009)

Que alguien postee lo que dice Obama...para los que "todavía" tenemos trabajo...


----------



## tonuel (30 Mar 2009)

Sargento Highway dijo:


> Tonuel, te vamos a financiar un portatil entre todo el foro para que cuando te vayas de fiestas no dejes de entrar, ha sido irte de fallas y subir esto 1200 puntos...
> 
> ...menos mal que has vuelto




Gracias hamijo... el portátil ya lo tengo... lo que me faltaban eran fuerzas para cogerlo... 


Por cierto... :


Ibex 35 a las 17:30; -4,23%

7592 puntos 


tocado el -4% y los 7500.. tolón, tolón... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (30 Mar 2009)

El SP hace el amago de recuperarse, a este paso ING no pierde los 4eur hoy


----------



## Condor (30 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> la cuestión es: el que tenga guebos de meterse (corto o largo) cuando el SP toque 760 se puede forrar



Yo tengo lo que hay que tener para meterme, la cuestión es: en que me meto cuando el S&P esté en 760?


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Mar 2009)

san 4,93
-8%


----------



## xavigomis (30 Mar 2009)

4 minis comprados a 7580...
haber si mañana recupera!


----------



## Condor (30 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> condor, hablas como si aqui alguien dudara de la gravedad de la crisis.



No hombre no!!!, todos sabemos que yo hablo más que nada para tocar la moral , y aparezco sólo cuando estamos en rojo 

Este IBEX a 4.20 down demuestra que lo que difícil viene fácil se va.


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Mar 2009)

Dow 7,505.21	-270.97	-3.48%
Nasdaq	1,490.14	-55.06	-3.56%
S&P 500	787.89	-28.05	-3.44%


----------



## tonuel (30 Mar 2009)

A ver ese cierre... go go go... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2009)

Condor dijo:


> No hombre no!!!, todos sabemos que yo hablo más que nada para tocar la moral , y aparezco, sólo cuando estamos en rojo



Tu eres un excelente seguidor de la tendencia, cuando baja es 'porque era necesario', cuando sube es porque 'tenemos inflación'


----------



## carvil (30 Mar 2009)

Bueno resumidamente más pelas o bancarrota


----------



## donpepito (30 Mar 2009)

Chameleon... ING está a tiro a menos de 4,00€


----------



## Misterio (30 Mar 2009)

Vaya cierre madre mía.


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2009)

Creo que si el Stoxx llega a 1928-1926 girará, mañana nos va a tocar subir de nuevo y el mínimo de hoy será fundamental para saber hasta donde.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Mar 2009)

javso dijo:


> Detecto cambio de tendencia en el Ibex??
> 
> A este paso, acabamos en verde o perdiendo solo un 0,xx%.
> 
> Me da que entrar en este momento en REP puede ser buen negocio al final del día




No puedo evitar reflotar ciertos posts...


----------



## xavigomis (30 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No puedo evitar reflotar ciertos hilos...



q KBRN!!!

m0haha, vaya owned!


----------



## tonuel (30 Mar 2009)

Ibex 35 al cierre; -4,12%

7601 puntos



mierda... por 2 puntos... :




Saludos


----------



## Condor (30 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tu eres un excelente seguidor de la tendencia, cuando baja es 'porque era necesario', cuando sube es porque 'tenemos inflación'



Bueno, no es exactamente eso, cuando subimos es porque tendremos inflación, no porque la tengamos ya; evidentemente ahora mismo no es inflacionaria la tendencia, eso ocuirrirá cuando empiecen a imprimir euros a mansalva. Dinero inorgánico lo llaman algunos; si la bolsa sube sin sustento que se pueda explicar entraré con todo a largos porque la noticia de la impresión estará dada aunque no propagada y no querremos que nos pille con dinero en la mano. Hasta entonces: a cortos y a muerte con ellos (que no la muerte a los cortos, no es lo mismo ni se escribe igual)


----------



## Tupper (30 Mar 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Bueno resumidamente... *más pelas o bancarrota*



Propongo que sea el quote del año. Es como en Sierra Morena pero sin trabuco ni navaja y armado con boli y calculadora.


----------



## muyuu (30 Mar 2009)

Si esto sigue así voy a entrar  estamos que lo regalamos. Venga ese 5000.


----------



## sopelmar (30 Mar 2009)

joder con los tranvias guipuzcuanos CAF , con el ostion de hoy , van y suben 2 euros 

si tuviese cojones me compraba 100 acciones de los trenecitos turisticos que sinceramente es lo que son los tranvias hoy en dia


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Mar 2009)

Buenas tardes
Quiero sangre
Sigo corto en ibex 7333 (se me queda ya añejo) y he hecho algun largo de tradeo con el Nikkei la semana pasada."Operativa de arrastre" le llamo...
El ibex 7775 es nivel fibo del rebote.Si se pierde mañana abriré más cortos hasta 7300.
Toi muy liao y se os hecha de menos.
Tengo proyectos personales y estoy intentando aprender Alemán.


Saludos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Mar 2009)

La jornada me a salido redonda,he ganado pasta en todas las operaciones de cortos que hice hoy,me quedo para mañana con Telefonica y Popular que las tengo en rojo.
Y mantengo Inditex y Endesa.

Mañana mas y mejor.


----------



## carvil (30 Mar 2009)

Monday, March 30, 2009 11:44:12 AM General Motors Corp Spokesperson: Must still address talks with bondholders, unions and stakeholders; prefer completing restructuring outside bankruptcy, but would accept a court supervised process if necessary


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Mar 2009)

sopelmar dijo:


> joder con los tranvias guipuzcuanos CAF , con el ostion de hoy , van y suben 2 euros
> 
> si tuviese cojones me compraba 100 acciones de los trenecitos turisticos que sinceramente es lo que son los tranvias hoy en dia



a mi me saltó el viernes


que tb hacen obra social¿
http://www.finanzas.com/noticias/economia/2009-03-30/112994_comite-empresa-recoge-firmas-apoyo.html


----------



## chameleon (30 Mar 2009)

Repsol a punto de perder soportes
es lo que le faltaba al ibex para irse al guano


----------



## chameleon (30 Mar 2009)

estoy buscando un grafico que puso un forero aqui sobre un posible escenario del ibex. el fondo era de color negro y estaba sacado de un foro de bolsa.

en relacion al rebote, que siguiendo el crash del 29 deberia llevarnos un 40% arriba.

en ese grafico el ibex tocaba mas o menos los 6800, luego rebotaba mas o menos al nivel de ahora, luego bajada a 6000 y por fin el rebote del 40% que duraria varios meses.

me guta, creo que es lo que va a pasar

no se si fue hannibal o benditaliquidez, ¿lo teneis por ahi?

saludos


----------



## Bayne (30 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> estoy buscando un grafico que puso un forero aqui sobre un posible escenario del ibex. el fondo era de color negro y estaba sacado de un foro de bolsa.
> 
> en relacion al rebote, que siguiendo el crash del 29 deberia llevarnos un 40% arriba.
> 
> ...



Chame, creo que es este

Posibles escenarios: :: Foros de Bolsa :: Ver tema :: Foros de Bolsa


----------



## chollero (30 Mar 2009)

"en ese grafico el ibex tocaba mas o menos los 6800, luego rebotaba mas o menos al nivel de ahora, luego bajada a 6000 y por fin el rebote del 40% que duraria varios meses.

me guta, creo que es lo que va a pasar"


Llenósele la fantasía de todo aquello que leía en los libros, así de encantamientos como de pendencias, batallas, desafíos, heridas, requiebros, amores, tormentas y disparates imposibles; y asentósele de tal modo en la imaginación que era verdad toda aquella máquina de aquellas sonadas soñadas invenciones que leía, que para él no había otra historia más cierta en el mundo


----------



## chollero (30 Mar 2009)

Dr. Mulder sigue usted largo?


----------



## chameleon (30 Mar 2009)

SI BAYNE!!

muchas gracias!!

y el SP, habra q estar atentos al 760, puede q rebote un par de dias


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2009)

chollero dijo:


> Dr. Mulder sigue usted largo?



Que va cerré con 5 puntos de beneficio nada más. Fue poco, pero salió bien.

Volvería a entrar largo si el Stoxx toca 1928, ha hecho mínimo en 1930 pero parece que aun tiene ganas de nuevos mínimos.


----------



## Sargento Highway (30 Mar 2009)

Artículo recomendado para gacelillas




> *CAJA CASTILLA LA MANCHA NO TUMBA WALL STREET. ES AL REVÉS*
> 
> Redacción - Lunes, 30 de Marzo
> 
> ...



La Carta de la Bolsa


----------



## luisfernando (30 Mar 2009)

GM deja la puerta abierta a la bancarrota 
Chyrlers se quiere unir con FIAT
GM como bien dije, desatará el desastre financiero


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (30 Mar 2009)

Caramba con la caída libre, ¿bajará más allá de los 6700 anteriores? ¿Perderá los 7000 antes de Semana Santa? ¿La bolsa abre el 9 y el 10 de Abril?


----------



## sephon (30 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Que va cerré con 5 puntos de beneficio nada más. Fue poco, pero salió bien.
> 
> Volvería a entrar largo si el Stoxx toca *1928*, ha hecho mínimo en *1930* pero parece que aun tiene ganas de nuevos mínimos.



Que cachondo


----------



## chameleon (30 Mar 2009)

la bolsa americana se hunde....


----------



## carvil (30 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Que va cerré con 5 puntos de beneficio nada más. Fue poco, pero salió bien.
> 
> Volvería a entrar largo si el Stoxx toca 1928, ha hecho mínimo en 1930 pero parece que aun tiene ganas de nuevos mínimos.



Pues yo estoy de acuerdo con el analisis de mulder (afilando largos) no se si para hoy pero....

El soporte en el sp es 785 con pinta de caer al cierre


----------



## luisfernando (30 Mar 2009)

General Motors contempla la posibilidad de declararse en bancarrota
20:44

General Motors dejó abierta la puerta a una posible declaración de bancarrota al señalar que, aunque preferiría reestructurarse "fuera de los tribunales", la empresa "tomará cualquier paso necesario" para tener éxito. 

El anuncio se produjo poco después de que el presidente estadounidense, Barack Obama, anunciase hoy que GM tiene 60 días para presentar un plan de reestructuración más profundo y radical que el preparado hasta el momento.

GM señaló en un comunicado que el plan de la Casa Blanca para el sector del automóvil marca "una nueva era" para el país y "un momento definidor en la historia" de la compañía.

para los incredulos


----------



## chollero (30 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> la bolsa americana se hunde....



eso lo predijo Mulder la semana pasada


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Mar 2009)

Bueno, pongo en marcha la encuesta de sentimiento de mercado para el mes de abril, se tiene en cuenta el cierre del Ibex de hoy que es 7.601,10 .

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de abril:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de *7.601,10 *+ 3%= *7.829,13*)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de *7.601,10 *- 3%= *7373,07*)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre *7.829,13 *y *7.373,07*)

Yo voto A, por seguir la costumbre aunque mucho menos convencido que el mes pasado, supongo que este mes bajaremos al principio de mes y puede que recuperemos al final. He estado tentado de votar que quedaremos en tablas.

Benditaliquidez----------- A --------- 1


----------



## luisfernando (30 Mar 2009)

tambien predijo lo de la CCM??


----------



## chameleon (30 Mar 2009)

chollero dijo:


> eso lo predijo Mulder la semana pasada



eso es completamente falso...

lo predijo hace un mes


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Mar 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> tambien predijo lo de la CCM??




luisfernando, vota en la encuesta por favor.


----------



## chollero (30 Mar 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Bueno, pongo en marcha la encuesta de sentimiento de mercado para el mes de abril, se tiene en cuenta el cierre del Ibex de hoy que es 7.601,10 .
> 
> El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de abril:
> 
> ...



para mayo la bolsa ya no existirá


----------



## chollero (30 Mar 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> tambien predijo lo de la CCM??



eso lo predijo hace un año !!!


----------



## carvil (30 Mar 2009)

GM - CEO HENDERSON: GM WILL ACCELERATE EXISTING PLAN WITH HELP FROM US AUTO TASK FORCE - COMMENTS TO REPORTERS - Currently evaluating cash needs, looking at restructuring operations in and out of court. - Prepared to work out a deal in court, if necessary.


----------



## Bayne (30 Mar 2009)

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 7.601,10 + 3%= 7.829,13)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 7.601,10 - 3%= 7373,07)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 7.829,13 y 7.373,07)

B Bayne


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2009)

sephon dijo:


> Que cachondo



Sí, ya se que queda muy cachondo, pero para mañana espero un cambio de tendencia, por otro lado ahora tenemos un mínimo en 1921 y tenemos al Stoxx por encima de 1928 (1930), la predicción no ha sido tan exacta como me esperaba, pero de momento se cumple.


----------



## luisfernando (30 Mar 2009)

pasame el enlace


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Mar 2009)

Chollero, ponte una B, se puede votar hoy y mañana pero tenemos en cuenta el cierre de hoy, ¿vale?

La del mes pasado termina el día 6 de este mes (cierre del viernes de esta semana, ¿no?) y están las espadas en todo lo alto, esta fue la encuesta del mes pasado:


A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 6.936,90 + 3%= 7145)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 6.936,90 - 3%= 6728.8)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 7145 y 6728.8)


Azkunaveteya-----------C---------- 0
Benditaliquidez-----------A--------- 1
Stuyvesant--------------B--------- -1
Carolus------------------A--------- 1
Chollero------------------B--------- -1
Starkiller-----------------B -------- -1
Burbujeador--------------B--------- -1
las cosas a su cauce------B -------- -1
Hagen -------------------B-------- -1
Monsterspeculator--------B -------- -1
DR Lecter ----------------B--------- -1
tonuel--------------------B -------- -1
Mulder -------------------B-------- -1




suma -8
indicador -0,615384615

Queda hasta el viernes y de momento estamos en 7.601,1.

La de este mes:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 7.601,10 + 3%= 7.829,13)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 7.601,10 - 3%= 7373,07)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 7.829,13 y 7.373,07)


Benditaliquidez-----------A--------- 1
Bayne-------------------B-------- -1
Chollero???--------------B------- -1

Suma---------------------------- -1
Indicador--------------------- -0,33


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Mar 2009)

porque igmarkets marca +54 y yahoo -279 ??


----------



## tonuel (30 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> porque igmarkets marca +54 y yahoo -279 ??



A los de IGmarkets se les a jodido el invento... será por el cambio de hora... :o



Saludos


----------



## creative (30 Mar 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A los de IGmarkets se les a jodido el invento... será por el cambio de hora... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



¿ preparado para certificar?


----------



## tonuel (30 Mar 2009)

creative dijo:


> ¿ preparado para certificar?



coño, ya me iba a ver una peli... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Mar 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Chollero, ponte una B, se puede votar hoy y mañana pero tenemos en cuenta el cierre de hoy, ¿vale?
> 
> La del mes pasado termina el día 6 de este mes (cierre del viernes de esta semana, ¿no?) y están las espadas en todo lo alto, esta fue la encuesta del mes pasado:
> 
> ...



mantengo intactas mis opciones 450 puntos


----------



## chollero (30 Mar 2009)

chollero--- B!!


----------



## tonuel (30 Mar 2009)

La verdad es que ya me habian cogido polvo... 


Acciona -8,03%
BBVA -7,74%
B.Santander -7,49%
Ferrovial -7,11%
Sacyr -6,52%
Mapfre -5,88%
Bankinter -5,68%
BME -5,57%
Iberdrola -5,16%
Gamesa -5,12%
Endesa -5,03%
Cintra -4,96%
Banesto -4,86%
B.Sabadell -4,85%
OHL -4,71%
Abengoa -4,65%








Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Mar 2009)

han visto el anuncio de mercedes benz clase E ????? jo jo jo



cuando lo vean, miren lo que se refleja en un cristal del coche


----------



## xavigomis (30 Mar 2009)

weno, mañ el IBex i europa para arriba.... 

buen cierre de USA viendo la q caía...


----------



## chameleon (30 Mar 2009)

el ESE PE se ha quedado en el 787, como los avioncitos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Mar 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Acabo de verlo.....me añado, pero no altero ni la suma ni el indicador.
> Buenas noches.



¿Pero te añades en la del mes pasado?, será en la de éste, ¿no?, si es en la de este mes quedaría asi:


A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 7.601,10 + 3%= 7.829,13)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 7.601,10 - 3%= 7373,07)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 7.829,13 y 7.373,07)


Benditaliquidez-----------A--------- 1
Bayne-------------------B-------- -1
Chollero-----------------B------- -1
Sleepwalk---------------B-------- -1


Suma---------------------------- -2
Indicador------------------------ -0,5


Vota en la de este mes Azkuna y pon el anuncio del mercedes que no lo encuentro en youtube.

Vota Chame, que en la otra no lo hiciste.


----------



## chameleon (30 Mar 2009)

al final la otra porra la gano el que puso 7800
A finales de abril estaremos revolcandonos en el guano

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 7.601,10 + 3%= 7.829,13)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 7.601,10 - 3%= 7373,07)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 7.829,13 y 7.373,07)


Benditaliquidez-----------A--------- 1
Bayne-------------------B-------- -1
Chollero-----------------B------- -1
Sleepwalk---------------B-------- -1
Chame------------B-------------- -1


Suma---------------------------- -3
Indicador------------------------ -0,5

esto del indicador no se que es


----------



## festivaldelhumor (30 Mar 2009)

a las buenas noches muchachada!
me apunto al porrismo y mi opcion es la A
oye como veis la historia esa de que la primera semana de abril siempre es alcista? sus la creeis?

P.D vuelvo a estar fuera al 100% ,Acerinox y enagas ...gran cagada...minusvalias en mi cuenta de nuevo...adios rentabilidad ...snif


----------



## donpepito (30 Mar 2009)

Bueno... yo sigo confiando en mis endesas.. hoy he ampliado posiciones a 14,05€ y conservo algunas citis en cartera.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Mar 2009)

Así va la cosa:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de *7.601,10 *+ 3%= *7.829,13*)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de *7.601,10 *- 3%= *7373,07*)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre *7.829,13 *y *7.373,07*)



Benditaliquidez-----------A-------- 1
Bayne-------------------B------- -1
Chollero-----------------B------- -1
Sleepwalk---------------B------- -1
Chame------------------B------- -1
Festivaldelhumor--------A-------- 1

Suma--------------------------- -2
Indicador---------------------- -0,33


El indicador es la suma de los votos dividida entre el número de votos, los votos alcistas (A) cuentan como +1, los bajistas (B) como -1, y los neutrales (C) cuentan como un 0.

El indicador sería algo así como el "burbuja confidence index", tiene que estar entre +1 (todos alcistas) y -1 (todos bajistas).


----------



## chameleon (30 Mar 2009)

hay posibilidades de rebotillo.
el ibex ha chocado 3 veces en intradia con el 7525, que ha actuado primero como resistencia y luego como soporte. si mañana lo aguanta subira, quizas es buen momento para salir

sin embargo tenemos un gap del dia 13, entre 7350 y 7500 que hay que cerrar

apostaria (de hecho apostare no metiendome  ) que caemos mañana al 7350


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Mar 2009)

tenemos que caer al 7145 para el viernes


----------



## festivaldelhumor (30 Mar 2009)

al cierre o a la apertura? recuerda que el viernes es el paro yanqui,si abrimos en 7145 y sale malo, abra que dar la bienvenida a los minimos


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Mar 2009)

cierre para llevarme la porra


----------



## carvil (30 Mar 2009)

Benditaliquidez-----------A-------- 1
Bayne-------------------B------- -1
Chollero-----------------B------- -1
Sleepwalk---------------B------- -1
Chame------------------B------- -1
Festivaldelhumor--------A-------- 1
Carvil-------------------A---------1

Suma--------------------------- -1
Indicador---------------------- -0,14

Creo que he puesto a todos


----------



## xavigomis (30 Mar 2009)

A -------------- 1


----------



## Borjita burbujas (30 Mar 2009)

*Z---------------- -100 

PA BAJO Y SIN FRENOS ¡¡¡¡*


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy nos hemos levantado fuertes al alza y todo parece indicar nuevo rebote. A pesar de ello tenemos todos los gaps algo por abajo y podríamos ir a cerrarlos en cualquier momento. Hoy es el último día del mes y del trimestre y podríamos tener ciertas historias relacionadas con ciclos estacionales.

Día de observar históricos.


----------



## Starkiller (31 Mar 2009)

Por cierto, una duda que tengo... ¿Cuando creéis que se van a desincronizar las bolsas Yankees con las Europeas?

Yo creo que tiene que pasar tarde o temprano, en cuanto el comportamiento de la deuda USA difiera del de la deuda Europea... ¿que opináis?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

a los buenos dias ¿como veis hoy el tema ? subida hasta los 7750 mas o menos para luego caer a plomo ¿lo veis factible?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

MADRID, 31 mar (Reuters) - Las ventas al por menor en España 
bajaron en febrero un 9,1 por ciento interanual en datos 
corregidos del efecto del calendario facilitados el martes por 
el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE). 
(Variación interanual en porcentaje) 
% 
febrero 
Indice General corregido efecto calendario -9,1 
Indice General (no desestacionalizado) -11,7 
Índice estaciones de servicio -5,0 
Índice general sin estaciones servicio -10,8 
Empresas unilocalizadas -10,7 
Pequeñas cadenas -12,8 
Grandes cadenas -7,2 
Índice de grandes superficies -11,7 
(Información de Manuel María Ruiz)


----------



## xavigomis (31 Mar 2009)

Está todo demasiado correlacionado, dudo mucho que se desincronice a corto o medio plazo...


----------



## donpepito (31 Mar 2009)

*VENTA de CEPSA*

El Banco Santander ha alcanzado un acuerdo con International Petroleum Investment Company, compañía perteneciente al emirato de Abu Dhabi, para la venta de su 32,5% en Cepsa a un precio de 33 euros por acción, informó hoy la entidad a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV). El importe de la operación ha suoperado los 400 millones de euros, aunque la entidad financiera explica que, no obstante, a ese precio habrá que descontar los dividendos que Cepsa distribuya antes del cierre definitivo de la operación.

En el comunicado, Santander asegura que "las partes prevén que Unión Fenosa también venda su participación del 5% a IPIC en las mismas
condiciones". Con estas adquisiciones, IPIC controlaría aproximadamente el 47% de Cepsa, convirtiéndose en el segundo mayor accionista de la compañía, por detrás de Total. Asimismo, la entidad cántabra especifica que con esta operación la rentabilidad histórica anualizada de la inversión en la petrolera ha sido del 13%.

El cierre de la operación está sujeto a determinadas condiciones, entre otras la obtención de las aprobaciones regulatorias oportunas y al cierre de la financiación. Khadem al Qubaisi, director general de IPIC, afirmó: “IPIC está encantado con el aumento de su participación en Cepsa, una importante compañía del sector energético de la península Ibérica. Tras la culminación de estas adquisiciones, IPIC procurará desempeñar un papel activo y constructivo en el desarrollo de Cepsa”.

Por su parte, Alfredo Sáenz, consejero delegado del Santander, señaló que “la participación en Cepsa es la última de una serie de participaciones industriales que Banco Santander ha vendido en los últimos años para centrarse exclusivamente en su negocio core de banca comercial”.

A finales de febrero, el banco que presiden Emilio Botín ya comunicó que estaba negociando la venta de su participación a un precio de entre 30 y 35 euros por acción. Los títulos de Cepsa cerraron ayer en 31,5 euros tras marcar un mínimo anual de 30,98 euros el pasado 16 de marzo. Desde que comenzó el año, sus acciones han sufrido un fuerte revés, con caídas en bolsa del 53,4% desde los 67,6 euros que fijó al cierre de 2008.


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> a los buenos dias ¿como veis hoy el tema ? subida hasta los 7750 mas o menos para luego caer a plomo ¿lo veis factible?



Creo que hoy no pasaremos de 7700 más o menos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

Starkiller esta noticia la posteo pensando en ti

*China se ofrece para ayudar a Argentina: podrán intercambiar divisas por 10.000 millones de dólares*


Los bancos centrales de Argentina y China acordaron realizar en "caso de contingencia" -si fuera necesario- un intercambio de monedas locales por un equivalente de 10.000 millones de dólares para garantizar el acceso a divisas internacionales ante una eventual iliquidez, informaron hoy fuentes oficiales. La posibilidad de este operación, denominada swap de monedas, fue acordada por el Banco Popular de China y el Banco Central de Argentina (BCRA). 


Un swap de monedas es una operación de canje por el cual cada parte accede a la divisa de la otra, entregando a cambio una suma equivalente en su propia moneda.

"A partir de la crisis global y la volatilidad en los mercados, se han celebrado en los últimos meses una serie de iniciativas bilaterales entre diferentes bancos centrales, como un modo de garantizar el acceso a moneda internacional en caso de eventual iliquidez", indicaron las fuentes. 

Socios comerciales
El Banco Popular de China, el cuarto banco central del mundo en importancia, ya tiene acuerdos de este tipo celebrados con los diez países de la Asociación de Naciones del Sureste Asiático (Asean). 

China, que recientemente planteó la necesidad de sustituir al dólar como principal patrón de reserva internacional, es el segundo socio comercial de Argentina. En este caso, Argentina "podrá acceder, en caso de considerarse necesario, a un máximo de 70.000 millones de yuanes entregando en contrapartida la suma equivalente en pesos, hasta unos 37.000 millones de pesos aproximadamente", preciaron las fuentes. 

Los portavoces aclararon que se trata de un "acuerdo contingente", porque la transacción se efectuará solo en caso de ser necesario.

Para las autoridades argentinas, el yuan es una de las divisas con "mayor potencial de desarrollo y está llamada a jugar un rol significativo en el rediseño actualmente en curso del sistema monetario internacional". Las fuentes indicaron que el dinamismo económico que ha experimentado China en las últimas tres décadas le ha permitido lograr un elevado superávit en su balanza de pagos, con una importante acumulación de reservas monetarias, la mayor entre las economías emergentes. 

"La posibilidad de acceder a una significativa suma de yuanes, entregando pesos argentinos a cambio equivale en la práctica a poder reforzar nuestra posición financiera si se entiende que las circunstancias lo ameritan", añadieron las fuentes


----------



## tonuel (31 Mar 2009)

Gas Natural haciendo amigos... 


10,19€  -5,47%




Saludos


----------



## Starkiller (31 Mar 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> Está todo demasiado correlacionado, dudo mucho que se desincronice a corto o medio plazo...



Cuando la deuda USA se desplome, y la Deuda Europea no, debería de hacerlo.

Si la renta fija se desincroniza, la variable debería hacerlo. En cierta medida, al menos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

Fortis tuvo unas pérdidas de 28.000 millones en 2008
09:41

El grupo bancario y asegurador Fortis registró en 2008 una pérdida neta de 28.000 millones de euros, frente a los 4.000 millones de beneficio acumulados en 2007, anunció hoy la entidad en un comunicado. 

De esa pérdida total, 27.400 millones de euros se debieron al resultado negativo provocado por la interrupción de varias de sus operaciones, aunque parte fue compensado por la venta de la actividad aseguradora en Holanda que le supuso un ingreso de 2.000 millones de euros. 

La pérdida es un 25% superior a los 22.500 millones de euros que había anunciado la entidad, según el diario económico L'Echo. Las actividades de seguros de Fortis lograron un beneficio neto de 6 millones de euros, una cifra que contrasta con los 522 millones de euros de beneficio alcanzados en 2007.


----------



## xavigomis (31 Mar 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> 4 minis comprados a 7580...
> haber si mañana recupera!



Pam, Mini's vendidos en 7680 y dinerito freshco pa la saca


----------



## xavigomis (31 Mar 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Cuando la deuda USA se desplome, y la Deuda Europea no, debería de hacerlo.
> 
> Si la renta fija se desincroniza, la variable debería hacerlo. En cierta medida, al menos.



No estoy deacuerdo contigo, dudo mucho que la deuda de USA se desplome y la EU no... veremos veremos, pero yo lo dudo


----------



## Starkiller (31 Mar 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> No estoy deacuerdo contigo, dudo mucho que la deuda de USA se desplome y la EU no... veremos veremos, pero yo lo dudo



Ah! En ese caso comprendo tu idea.
Yo es que no tengo la menor duda del desplome de deuda USA en un plazo de uno a tres meses. 

Pero ninguna duda, vamos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

Mulder tu que estas puesto en el tema¿cual es la resistencia a corto del stoxx?

gracias


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

que se me escapa el tren! cortos al ibex en 7680 stop en 7738


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> Mulder tu que estas puesto en el tema¿cual es la resistencia a corto del stoxx?
> 
> gracias



La franja de 2000-2010, es el punto clave y psicológico, además ayer coincidió exactamente con la pérdida del 800 del S&P. Miel sobre hojuelas.


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> que se me escapa el tren! cortos al ibex en 7680 stop en 7738



Fíjate bien porque es probable que la pifies.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

eso en mi es corriente......cuentame porque, que me juego los cuartillos


Mulder dijo:


> Fíjate bien porque es probable que la pifies.


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> eso en mi es corriente......cuentame porque, que me juego los cuartillos



El Stoxx ha subido desde 1922 (ayer) hasta 1965, ha corregido levemente hasta 1957 y ahí ha girado hacia los 1962 de ahora, pero el objetivo es 1990, esto configura una tendencia alcista (aunque sea de corrección de estos últimos días). 

Hoy en el Stoxx ni siquiera hemos hecho gap de apertura, así que no hay nada que cerrar, aparte del gap que va desde las 17:30 a las 8 de hoy, pero el S&P también ha hecho uno parecido y creo que será esta tarde cuando vayamos a cerrarlos, antes nos toca ir a hacer un máximo del día que será probablemente donde están las resistencias del 2000/800 o ligeramente más abajo, lo cual coincide muy bien con el objetivo de 1990 antes indicado.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

oido cocina!si el ibex pasa los 7715 con holgura ,lo cierro y lo vuelvo a abrir mas arriba
dankechen!


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Mar 2009)

Pues yo como no sabia en que tirar el dinero...que mejor que darselo a mi banco 
Me he metido en San a 5,01 con salida en 5,08...a ver que pasa


----------



## Speculo (31 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues yo como no sabia en que tirar el dinero...que mejor que darselo a mi banco
> Me he metido en San a 5,01 con salida en 5,08...a ver que pasa



Coñe, no te va a dar ni para la comisión...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

no vamos a tener ni a donde emigrar
*Alemania: la tasa de paro se eleva en marzo hasta el 8,1%*
10:33

El desempleo en Alemania subió en 69.000 personas en marzo en datos desestacionalizados hasta una cifra total de 3,4 millones, según los datos publicados hoy por la Oficina Federal de Estadística. 

La tasa de paro de la primera economía de la zona euro se elevó hasta el 8,1% desde el 8% anterior.

Los datos son peores de lo esperado. Los analistas consultados por Bloomberg habían previsto un aumento del desempleo de 52.000 personas y una tasa de paro del 8%.


----------



## xavigomis (31 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> no vamos a tener ni a donde emigrar
> *Alemania: la tasa de paro se eleva en marzo hasta el 8,1%*
> 10:33
> 
> ...




Esta es una muy buena noticia para lla RV...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

casi tan buena como esta,la economia va viento en popa a toda vela

*El paro de Japón alcanza el 4,4%, la tasa más alta en tres años *

eso si, habia subestimado el poder de los 7700,madre mia llevamos mas de una hora ahi pegados 
xavigomis esa prediccion de la semana pasada ,la clavastes
hoy sube todo,el bono,el oro,la RV,el petroleo......esta claro que hay uno que va de farol,ya veremos quien


----------



## Speculo (31 Mar 2009)

*[ot]*

Una pregunta un poco fuera de contexto:

¿Interdin, CMC Markets o IG Markets?

Hasta ahora sólo he operado con IG Markets, pero ayer me pasó una cosa rarísima con el tema del spread y los stops garantizados y empiezo a creer que se les va un poco la mano con la horquilla. Luego con decir que el precio puede variar ligeramente porque es un mercado a parte, lo solucionan todo.

Pues eso ¿Qué os parecen estos tres brokers? Pongo estos tres porque entiendo que son los más gordos y donde menos posibilidades hay de que el dinero se esfume en una fría noche de marzo (Interdin porque es español, no por otra cosa).


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

yo estoy con interdin,pero tampoco tiro cohetes ,su oferta es bastante limitada ,solo cfds nacionales y una pagina megacutre que no ofrece graficos ni nada para la pasta que manejan.......los stops los eliminan al cierre con lo que te tienes que levantar todos los dias a las 8.50 para que no te arruinen y esto si que no me gusta nothing


----------



## Nico (31 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Hasta ahora sólo he operado con IG Markets, pero ayer me pasó una cosa rarísima con el tema del spread y los stops garantizados y empiezo a creer que se les va un poco la mano con la horquilla. Luego con decir que el precio puede variar ligeramente porque es un mercado a parte, lo solucionan todo.




Speculo:

En algún foro supe ver que MUCHOS se quejan justamente de eso. IG Markets, cada tanto, hace una 'barrida' de stops absurda y te deja con la posición perdida cuando en el mercado "real" lo mismo no ocurrió.

Como ellos tienen acceso a los datos y conocen el total de posiciones y sus stops, cuando les conviene generan una operación "local" y, misteriosamente, pierdes todo.

Parece que hay que andarse con cuidado o NO usar los stops cuando estas seguro de tu posición.


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Mar 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Coñe, no te va a dar ni para la comisión...



Si hombre si,para cumplir con mi broker si que da la cosa 
Ahora bien...estoy empezando a pensar que si esas fuesen todas mis perdidas hoy me podia dar con un canto en los dientes...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

a ver si esta es la buena,se rumorea por ahi que siemens e ibm han bajado bastante,alguien con tiempo real en estos valores puede confirmarlo?si es asi,atentos a TEF que la hostia es inminente
Siemens no esta cayendo......rumores infundados.....


----------



## Speculo (31 Mar 2009)

Nico dijo:


> Speculo:
> 
> En algún foro supe ver que MUCHOS se quejan justamente de eso. IG Markets, cada tanto, hace una 'barrida' de stops absurda y te deja con la posición perdida cuando en el mercado "real" lo mismo no ocurrió.
> 
> ...



Bueno, yo no iba por ahí cuando decía lo de IG Markets. El tema del barrido de stops se da en IG y en cualquier mercado. Mira lo que pasó hace unos días con las posiciones bajistas cortas en USA. Simplemente hay que fijarse muy bien a la hora de calcular los stops y ya está.
Yo iba más bien al mamoneo que se traen cuando te cierran una posición que tu has ordenado de forma manual. Yo les doy una orden "a mercado" y ellos la ejecutan uno o dos puntitos en tu contra, más el spread de la comisión. Digamos que se sacan un "extra" contra el cual no hay nada que hacer si ellos quieren. Sólo si salta una orden de stop garantizada quedaría cubierta la operación.


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> a ver si esta es la buena,se rumorea por ahi que siemens e ibm han bajado bastante,alguien con tiempo real en estos valores puede confirmarlo?si es asi,atentos a TEF que la hostia es inminente



Telefonica es un campeon nacional,antipatriota 
Aunque si,yo tambien creo que se tiene que hostiar el dia menos pensado.


----------



## Speculo (31 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> a ver si esta es la buena,se rumorea por ahi que siemens e ibm han bajado bastante,alguien con tiempo real en estos valores puede confirmarlo?si es asi,atentos a TEF que la hostia es inminente
> Siemens no esta cayendo......rumores infundados.....



Siemens AG 42,31 EUR +0,85 EUR	+2,05 % 12:22:19

Tampoco se le ve muy tenso al valor.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Telefonica es un campeon nacional,antipatriota
> Aunque si,yo tambien creo que se tiene que hostiar el dia menos pensado.



era un bulo malo: a las 12.06 siemens sube un +2.00%

eso me pasa por rebuscar en todos los foros,buscando la caida:o


----------



## xavigomis (31 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> era un bulo malo: a las 12.06 siemens sube un +2.00%
> 
> eso me pasa por rebuscar en todos los foros,buscando la caida:o



Creo que aún subiremos un poco más antes de iniciar el "descenso"... 7710-7720 para luego ir paulatinamente hacia 7573.


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Mar 2009)

Estoy por vender ya los santanderes,a fin de cuentas ya habria sacado bastante para el cafe de la tarde 
Es que esto me transmite un rollo muy muy malo...veo el rojo en el horizonte


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

esta visto que hoy nos quieren matar por aburrimiento.......el rsi parece una tabla de planchar


----------



## xavigomis (31 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> esta visto que hoy nos quieren matar por aburrimiento.......el rsi parece una tabla de planchar



Yo stoy sperando q pegue el tironcillo al alza para ponerme corto...


----------



## chameleon (31 Mar 2009)

no le veo sentido rebotar aquí

puntos de rebotillo que veo son 7525 del ibex, luego el 7350
760 del SP ...


----------



## Stuyvesant (31 Mar 2009)

Os estáis perdiendo el análisis de la caída del IBex 35 de Ana Rosa. Sí Quintana.


Ahora reportera al G-20.


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Mar 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Os estáis perdiendo el análisis de la caída del IBex 35 de Ana Rosa. Sí Quintana.
> 
> 
> Ahora reportera al G-20.



Ha decidido hacer una apuesta por un tipo de publico mas intelectual o que? 

Coño,se me habian vendido las San a 5,05.4 centimos le he sacado,soy rico


----------



## Julito (31 Mar 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Os estáis perdiendo el análisis de la caída del IBex 35 de Ana Rosa. Sí Quintana.
> 
> 
> Ahora reportera al G-20.



Gracias por avisarme para no poner T5.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (31 Mar 2009)

El que quiera ganar pasta que se ponga corto ahora en Inditex,tiene recorrido a la baja hasta 28 muy facil-


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Mar 2009)

Una cuestion de cultura general,que se me viene ahora a la cabeza...

Por que Union Fenosa se mueve siempre con ese ritmo de caracol? que tiene de especial?


----------



## Condor (31 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Una cuestion de cultura general,que se me viene ahora a la cabeza...
> 
> Por que Union Fenosa se mueve siempre con ese ritmo de caracol? que tiene de especial?



Que no es un valor "líquido"


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

es el precio de compra por parte de gas natural,18 euros mas o menos
hala fuera de cortos a 7715, 35 puntos de palmada 
vamos a ver a donde llega ahora


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El que quiera ganar pasta que se ponga corto ahora en Inditex,tiene recorrido a la baja hasta 28 muy facil-



Ya se que a toro pasado todo es muy facil pero vaya olfato tenemos algunos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (31 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ya se que a toro pasado todo es muy facil pero vaya olfato tenemos algunos...



Hay que tener paciencia y saber esperar,yo estoy corto en 28.8 no tengo prisa...


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Mar 2009)

Claro que yo dije que veia el rojo en el horizonte pero no termina de aparecer...y vendi las San a 5,05 cuando tenia la orden original a 5,08


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

EEUU: el precio de las viviendas sufrió una caída récord del 19% en enero 
15:08

El índice Case-Shille elaborado por Standard & Poor's que mide el precio de las viviendas en las 20 mayores ciudades de Estados Unidos cayó en enero un 18,97% respecto al mismo periodo del año pasado, después de un descenso del 18,6% en diciembre.

En comparación con diciembre, la bajada del precio de las viviendas fue del 2,6%, un dato que no está ajustado según de los efectos del calendario, por lo que los analistas toman como referencia la evolución interanual. 

La caída es mayor de lo que esperaba el mercado. Los analistas consultados por Bloomberg habían previsto un descenso interanual del 18,6%.

El índice ha retrocedido todos los meses desde enero de 2007.


----------



## tonuel (31 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Claro que yo dije que veia el rojo en el horizonte pero no termina de aparecer...y vendi las San a 5,05 cuando tenia la orden original a 5,08




¿Aprendiendo a base de hostias...? 



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Mar 2009)

¿Alguien ve USA a tiempo real? Los futuros estaban en verde...


----------



## Mckensy (31 Mar 2009)

Atentos a Jazztel, subidon a 0,26 y con volumen alto. Hay que subir el valor de la acciones para pagar a los bonistas. No creo que aguante hoy a 0,26 pero parece que se va a por los 0,30, ya veremos.




Ostia, acaba de rebasar esta resistencia que la consideraba bastante fuerte, ya está a 0,27!!!!!!


JEJEJE ha durado poko ese 0,27


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

De momento no se ve atisbo de que vayamos a caer, yo creo que seguimos con el plan, subida hasta los entornos de resistencias importantes y a partir de ahí guano.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

vuelvo a abrir cortos a 7680 a ver si esta vez sale


----------



## wsleone (31 Mar 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Alguien ve USA a tiempo real? Los futuros estaban en verde...



Mercado Continuo - Yahoo! Finanzas

siguen en verde justito


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2009)

Joer, si antes digo lo del anterior post, antes se cae esto. Que mala leche tienen estos leoncios, parece que me espíen en este foro y todo


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> De momento no se ve atisbo de que vayamos a caer, yo creo que seguimos con el plan, subida hasta los entornos de resistencias importantes y a partir de ahí guano.



¿Y eso que viene a ser? ¿hablamos de hoy o de días venideros? Yo ya me pierdo, voy a dedicarme a las tragaperras, me va a salir más barato.


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y eso que viene a ser? ¿hablamos de hoy o de días venideros? Yo ya me pierdo, voy a dedicarme a las tragaperras, me va a salir más barato.



Esta mañana dije que ahora mismo las resistencias más importantes son el 2000 del Stoxx y el 800 del S&P. También dije que esperaba un movimiento alcista hasta cerca de esos niveles para luego ponernos a bajar, para esta tarde.

Pero al final la arrancada de los gringos nos está llevando hacia abajo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

esto va cogiendo buena pinta ese 7666 es clave,caeeeeeee puñeta,caeeeeeee


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Mar 2009)

Buenas tardes 
Quiero sangre
Como dije ayer,si Ibex pierde 7600 ampliaré cortos

Hasta mañana


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> esto va cogiendo buena pinta ese 7666 es clave,caeeeeeee puñeta,caeeeeeee



Ya vamos perdiendo la compostura poco a poco


----------



## Alexandros (31 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> De momento no se ve atisbo de que vayamos a caer, yo creo que seguimos con el plan, subida hasta los entornos de resistencias importantes y a partir de ahí guano.



Un apunte Mulder...



En dos días se reune el G-20. 
¿Como puedes fiarte de tu propio análisis técnico en momentos de tanta incertidumbre? Lo digo porque me parece que no sueles tener en cuenta "agentes externos". Te leo normálmente e intuyo que tu sigues un metodo más matemático, por decirlo de alguna manera. Es lógico que hagas tus números y tablas, pero intentar anticiparse a una semana como está lo veo complicado.


No hay soporte o resistencia que aguante noticias como la creación de una nueva moneda, la fe en el sistema vigente (continuidad) o cierto comunicado "sorpresa" con el que nos quieran sorprender. ¿Acaso no estamos viviendo momentos excepcionales?

Ya dudo de la fiabilidad de los analisis en los tiempos que corren, pero hacerlos para esta semana, (concrétamente una que se recordará como decisiva ahora que nos empezamos a caer al abismo) me parece, por lo menos, arriesgado.

La semana que viene tendremos el sendero de la crisis un poco más iluminado, no arriesguemos mucho y dejemos que abran la boca estos dirigentes de pacotilla que tenemos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

* GM* 2,49 $ 0,21 (-7.76) esta va a ser la que nos lleve al guano profundo ,si sigue bajando con fuerza .....permanezcan atentos


----------



## xavigomis (31 Mar 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> Creo que aún subiremos un poco más antes de iniciar el "descenso"... 7710-7720 para luego ir paulatinamente hacia 7573.



Por arriba ya estaría bastante atinado... 

Máximo 
7.729,00


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Mar 2009)

Todo el mundo esta esperando que caiga...hoy no es el dia


----------



## donpepito (31 Mar 2009)

He vendido las BAC a 6.50USD compradas en 6.05USD, no me fio de este rebote.


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Un apunte Mulder...
> 
> En dos días se reune el G-20.
> ¿Como puedes fiarte de tu propio análisis técnico en momentos de tanta incertidumbre? Lo digo porque me parece que no sueles tener en cuenta "agentes externos". Te leo normálmente e intuyo que tu sigues un metodo más matemático, por decirlo de alguna manera. Es lógico que hagas tus números y tablas, pero intentar anticiparse a una semana como está lo veo complicado.
> ...



Creo que tienes demasiada fe en los políticos, en sus eventos a bombo y platillo y en su capacidad de dictar lo que harán las bolsas. Que yo me equivoque no significa que los eventos políticos sean quienes rigen los mercados.

Personalmente ya he dicho muchas veces que ningún evento fundamental eclipsa lo que han de hacer las bolsas a corto plazo y aun creo que subiremos para irnos a tocar resistencias fuertes, pero por lo visto no tocaba en este momento.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

se esta recuperando -4.85 a las 16.05....me cago en sus muelas
¿se puede ver en algun sitio en tiempo real?


----------



## Alexandros (31 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que tienes demasiada fe en los políticos, en sus eventos a bombo y platillo y en su capacidad de dictar lo que harán las bolsas. Que yo me equivoque no significa que los eventos políticos sean quienes rigen los mercados.
> 
> Personalmente ya he dicho muchas veces que ningún evento fundamental eclipsa lo que han de hacer las bolsas a corto plazo y aun creo que subiremos para irnos a tocar resistencias fuertes, pero por lo visto no tocaba en este momento.





Esta cumbre no va a ser un simple evento político. Esto es solo un ejemplo de declaraciones que me ponen nervioso.


El multimillonario inversionista y filántropo George Soros dijo, en entrevista con la BBC, que la próxima cumbre del G-20 a realizarse en Londres, Reino Unido, *será un evento decisivo para la economía mundial, ya que puede ser la última oportunidad de prevenir una recesión global
*
BBC Mundo | Economía | La hora de la verdad para el G-20


*George Soros no descarta que Gran Bretaña tenga que pedir ayuda al FMI*

George Soros no descarta que Gran Bretaña tenga que pedir ayuda al FMI - Libertad Digital


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Todo el mundo esta esperando que caiga...hoy no es el dia



Pues va a ser que no


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

me voy a currar como siempre en lo mas interesante dejo el stop en 7155 y ya se vera a la vuelta ,hala suerte a todos!


----------



## wsleone (31 Mar 2009)

bajo las escaleras, echo una meada, subo y el IBEX sube un 0,6%  ¿estarán relacionados ambos hechos? :


----------



## xavigomis (31 Mar 2009)

Ale, ahora si, CORTO 7710 con 4 minis.


----------



## Condor (31 Mar 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> *George Soros no descarta que Gran Bretaña tenga que pedir ayuda al FMI*
> 
> George Soros no descarta que Gran Bretaña tenga que pedir ayuda al FMI - Libertad Digital



Cómo me gustaría que lo hicieran; ver a UK aplicando recetas fondomonetaristas. ¿Qué tal se le daría al primer mundo esas recetas aplicadas en los 80? (la década pérdida) a países "bananeros" sin ningún tipo de estructuras equiparables entre ellos y una "potencia" como lo es Inglaterra. Si se aplica lo mismo que se hizo en aquellos años podrán ver que en UK quedarán dos bancos si acaso, con todo el que tenga que irse a la calle yendo, que para eso están los ajustes. Ahhh, y la añorada inflación galopante destrozando a los asalariados. Me gustará ver si hay huevos para eso, pero desde ya les digo que no hay otra salida. O si, siempre se puede correr la arruga hasta que se acabe la tela.


----------



## otropepito (31 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que tienes demasiada fe en los políticos, en sus eventos a bombo y platillo y en su capacidad de dictar lo que harán las bolsas. Que yo me equivoque no significa que los eventos políticos sean quienes rigen los mercados.
> 
> Personalmente ya he dicho muchas veces que ningún evento fundamental eclipsa lo que han de hacer las bolsas a corto plazo y aun creo que subiremos para irnos a tocar resistencias fuertes, pero por lo visto no tocaba en este momento.



Vaya, siempre voy a contracorriente tuya. Te juro que no lo hago a propósito. Tengo una gráfica, en un papel asqueroso por cierto, que dice que las resistencias importantes no las volveremos a atacar hasta el verano. Aunque claro yo estoy en un plazo más largo que el que aquí se maneja. La mierda-gráfica dice que ahora toca bajar todo el mes de Abril. Ojalá me equivoque por la cuenta que me trae.

Por cierto, que tarde más somnolienta.


----------



## otropepito (31 Mar 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> bajo las escaleras, echo una meada, subo y el IBEX sube un 0,6%  ¿estarán relacionados ambos hechos? :



Jajajaja.
Vaya, seguro que alguien en el mundo ya ha creido alguna vez en su vida que mueve los mercados con la polla.


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> bajo las escaleras, echo una meada, subo y el IBEX sube un 0,6%  ¿estarán relacionados ambos hechos? :



En el momento de la meada la cuadratura de la luna con el sol han provocado la subida


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Vaya, siempre voy a contracorriente tuya. Te juro que no lo hago a propósito. Tengo una gráfica, en un papel asqueroso por cierto, que dice que las resistencias importantes no las volveremos a atacar hasta el verano. Aunque claro yo estoy en un plazo más largo que el que aquí se maneja. La mierda-gráfica dice que ahora toca bajar todo el mes de Abril. Ojalá me equivoque por la cuenta que me trae.
> 
> Por cierto, que tarde más somnolienta.



Me gustaría saber en que se basa esa gráfica para decir que durante todo abril bajaremos.


----------



## wsleone (31 Mar 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Jajajaja.
> Vaya, seguro que alguien en el mundo ya ha creido alguna vez en su vida que mueve los mercados con la polla.




mucha viagra hace falta para eso, y ni por esas 


*Mulder*, ya tienes otra teoría para añadir  , avisaré cuando vaya a mear, y el color


----------



## otropepito (31 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me gustaría saber en que se basa esa gráfica para decir que durante todo abril bajaremos.



Me baso en un índice famosete en España llamado Ibex. Ya sé que tú juegas en otra liga.

A ver te tal queda:


----------



## carvil (31 Mar 2009)

Buenas tardes

Cerrando largos en BKT 7.83


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Mar 2009)

Ya profetice que no iba a caer hoy  
Pero un +2,59 % es absolutamente flipante

Por que sere tan acojonado


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (31 Mar 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Me baso en un índice famosete en España llamado Ibex. Ya sé que tú juegas en otra liga.
> 
> A ver te tal queda:



yo voto por esta


----------



## carvil (31 Mar 2009)

Bueno yo pongo la del mini s&P


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (31 Mar 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Bueno yo pongo la del mini s&P



aunque esta tb mola un huevo


----------



## evidente (31 Mar 2009)

por lo visto toca subir tanto por los efectos de la reunión del g20, reunión del bce corte de tipos y posible anuncio e otas medidas al estilo Berni (no creo), proximidad de las presentaciones de resultado del 1t09 (varios grandes Bancos en EEUU anunciaron a principios de Marzo registrar beneficios en 2009 - lo que ya es mucho pedir), acuerdos previos en la industria del auto (debiles pero indicios de pleno apoyo el estado - mirá rechazo este plan - despedimos a tuto y tito - exigimostal y cual y a salvar la industria con argumentos creíbles para que no se nos hechen encima otros sectores por ayudas, etc...como por puro efecto estacional (primera semana de Abril - hmmm).


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Mar 2009)

La encuesta del mes de abril va así:

El Ibex cerrará el mes de abril...
A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de *7.601,10 *+ 3%= *7.829,13*)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de *7.601,10 *- 3%= *7373,07*)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre *7.829,13 *y *7.373,07*)


Benditaliquidez-------------------A--------- 1
Bayne---------------------------B-------- -1
Chollero-------------------------B-------- -1
Sleepwalk-----------------------B--------- -1
Chame--------------------------B--------- -1
Festivaldelhumor-----------------A--------- 1
Carvil---------------------------A--------- 1
Xavigomis-----------------------A--------- 1
Borjita Burbujas------------------A-------- -1



Suma------------------------------------ -1
Indicador-------------------------------- -0,111


Tenéis de plazo hasta que abra el Ibex mañana, es decir, más o menos hasta las 9:00 hora peninsular de mañana (alguno apurará para ver el pre-market y todo... ), no se aceptan apuestas una vez iniciada la carrera.

Gente que votó en la del mes pasado y que todavía no ha votado en la de éste:

*Azkunaveteya
Stuyvesant
Carolus
Starkiller
Burbujeador
las cosas a su cauce
Hagen
Monsterspeculator
DR Lecter
tonuel
Mulder*

Votad, joder.


----------



## Starkiller (31 Mar 2009)

Benditaliquidez-------------------A--------- 1
Bayne---------------------------B-------- -1
Chollero-------------------------B-------- -1
Sleepwalk-----------------------B--------- -1
Chame--------------------------B--------- -1
Festivaldelhumor-----------------A--------- 1
Carvil---------------------------A--------- 1
Xavigomis-----------------------A--------- 1
Borjita Burbujas------------------A-------- -1
Starkiller-------------------------A--------- 1


Suma------------------------------------ 0
Indicador-------------------------------- 0


Voto que va a acabar por arriba porque creo que veremos a mediados/finales de abril el gran tortazo de los bonos, lo que impulsará la Variable p'arriba. Además, como aun no se desacoplaran las bolsas, el IBEX seguirá a WS cual corderillo, aunque no haya motivo alguno para ello.


----------



## evidente (31 Mar 2009)

estamos ante elmuy particular Día D norteamericano, el general Obama a ordenado el desembarco de toda las fuerzas, los Comandantes Bernanke y Geithner tienen la difícil tarea de consolidar la toma de la playa "Confianza".

Los aliados refuerzan posiciones para un ataque conjunto, directo, contundente, un esfuerzo mancomunado contra la "Crisis" y alcanzar la ocupación de su Capital Finanzlin en el 2009.

En estaocasión no podrá haber ni Hiroshima ni Nagasaki


----------



## evidente (31 Mar 2009)

si se me permite participar de la porra Abril 09 mi apuesta es A

gacias por tomar en cuenta esta humilde opinión


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Mar 2009)

Debo estar enfermo,casi me jode mas estar fuera mientras la bolsa sube que estar dentro mientras baja :


----------



## pickwick (31 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Debo estar enfermo,casi me jode mas estar fuera mientras la bolsa sube que estar dentro mientras baja :



Es lo que tiene este hilo. Tacha "este hilo", este foro. Tacha "este foro", este mundo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Mar 2009)

Benditaliquidez-------------------A--------- 1
Bayne---------------------------B-------- -1
Chollero-------------------------B-------- -1
Sleepwalk-----------------------B--------- -1
Chame--------------------------B--------- -1
Festivaldelhumor-----------------A--------- 1
Carvil---------------------------A--------- 1
Xavigomis-----------------------A--------- 1
Borjita Burbujas------------------A-------- -1
Starkiller-------------------------A--------- 1
evidente ------------------------A--------- 1
las cosas a su cauce ------------A---------- 1

Ufff!!! hoy he acabado el traslado... me he perdido algo...? :

Saludos a tod@s!!!!!!

PD: Mañana se acaban las vacaciones, toca currar... os leo el jueves...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

pues a mi hoy me han vuelto a dar pero bien,eso si en lo de gm no andaba descaminado ,ahora baja un 13,40...eso si ,a las bolsas les a importado un comino

me voy a lamerme las heridas un rato


----------



## evidente (31 Mar 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> pues a mi hoy me han vuelto a dar pero bien,eso si en lo de gm no andaba descaminado ,ahora baja un 13,40...eso si ,a las bolsas les a importado un comino
> 
> me voy a lamerme las heridas un rato



con el citi he perdido hasta la esperanza, menudo bautismo en bolsa:o


----------



## otropepito (31 Mar 2009)

Me apunto, y creo que ahora toca p'abajo.


Benditaliquidez-------------------A--------- 1
Bayne---------------------------B-------- -1
Chollero-------------------------B-------- -1
Sleepwalk-----------------------B--------- -1
Chame--------------------------B--------- -1
Festivaldelhumor-----------------A--------- 1
Carvil---------------------------A--------- 1
Xavigomis-----------------------A--------- 1
Borjita Burbujas------------------A-------- -1
Starkiller-------------------------A--------- 1
evidente ------------------------A--------- 1
las cosas a su cauce ------------A---------- 1
Otropepito-----------------------B--------- -1


La cosa anda bastante igualada...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Mar 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Debo estar enfermo,casi me jode mas estar fuera mientras la bolsa sube que estar dentro mientras baja :



Acabo de tener un "deja vu" Apolo, me autocito: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...7-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-899.html#post1473129

Lo escribí hace más de un mes:



> Doctor, doctor, estoy más tranquilo ahora que estoy dentro y cae el mercado que antes, cuando estaba fuera y subía..., ¿es grave?
> 
> Os lo juro, a principios de enero estaba fuera 100% y ya estaba de los nervios de verlo subir.
> 
> No sé si es cansancio de tanto esperar (dos años viendo caer el mercado desde la barrera) o inconsciencia, pero estoy tranquilísimo.



¿Nuestro pepito grillo interno nos dice que el potencial bajista empieza a agotarse?

La encuesta va así:

Benditaliquidez-------------------A--------- 1
Bayne---------------------------B-------- -1
Chollero-------------------------B-------- -1
Sleepwalk-----------------------B--------- -1
Chame--------------------------B--------- -1
Festivaldelhumor-----------------A--------- 1
Carvil---------------------------A--------- 1
Xavigomis-----------------------A--------- 1
Borjita Burbujas------------------B-------- -1
Starkiller-------------------------A--------- 1
evidente ------------------------A--------- 1
las cosas a su cauce ------------A---------- 1

Suma------------------------------------ +2
Indicador-------------------------------- +0,167

Del mes pasado quedan por votar:

Azkunaveteya
Stuyvesant
Carolus
Burbujeador
Hagen
Monsterspeculator
DR Lecter
tonuel
Mulder

Voten caballeros, que es gratis.


----------



## Carolus Rex (31 Mar 2009)

Benditaliquidez-------------------A--------- 1
Bayne---------------------------B-------- -1
Chollero-------------------------B-------- -1
Sleepwalk-----------------------B--------- -1
Chame--------------------------B--------- -1
Festivaldelhumor-----------------A--------- 1
Carvil---------------------------A--------- 1
Xavigomis-----------------------A--------- 1
Borjita Burbujas------------------A-------- -1
Starkiller-------------------------A--------- 1
evidente ------------------------A--------- 1
las cosas a su cauce ------------A---------- 1
carolus rex ----------------------A---------- 1

Starkiller lo ha explicado de cojones.......


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

un vistazo al bund


----------



## otropepito (31 Mar 2009)

Por cierto, el contador de Borjita burbujas está mal en la encuesta.

Edito: por dios!! no me echeis de la encuesta como a un perrillo. Ponedme otra vez una 'B'


----------



## tonuel (31 Mar 2009)

Benditaliquidez-------------------A--------- 1
Bayne---------------------------B-------- -1
Chollero-------------------------B-------- -1
Sleepwalk-----------------------B--------- -1
Chame--------------------------B--------- -1
Festivaldelhumor-----------------A--------- 1
Carvil---------------------------A--------- 1
Xavigomis-----------------------A--------- 1
Borjita Burbujas------------------A-------- -1
Starkiller-------------------------A--------- 1
evidente ------------------------A--------- 1
las cosas a su cauce ------------A---------- 1
carolus rex ----------------------A---------- 1
tonuel---------------------------B--------- -1


Yo creo que rondará los 6000... pero bueno... :o



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (31 Mar 2009)

nadael esepechocacon eltope del canal
no puede subir, se va a desmoronar


----------



## otropepito (31 Mar 2009)

Me vuelvo a pegar y corrijo lo de Borjita burbujas

Benditaliquidez-------------------A--------- 1
Bayne---------------------------B-------- -1
Chollero-------------------------B-------- -1
Sleepwalk-----------------------B--------- -1
Chame--------------------------B--------- -1
Festivaldelhumor-----------------A--------- 1
Carvil---------------------------A--------- 1
Xavigomis-----------------------A--------- 1
Borjita Burbujas------------------A--------- 1
Starkiller-------------------------A--------- 1
evidente ------------------------A--------- 1
las cosas a su cauce ------------A---------- 1
carolus rex ----------------------A---------- 1
tonuel---------------------------B--------- -1
Otropepito-----------------------B--------- -1

Resultado de momento : +3


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (31 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> nadael esepechocacon eltope del canal
> no puede subir, se va a desmoronar



que se desmorone rapido,que voy cargadito de cortos :


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2009)

Pues ya lo han visto hoy tocaba subir con fuerza, hemos hecho un amago de guano en 1990, tal como llevo todo el día diciendo pero ha seguido hacia arriba. Pensaba que hacia los niveles del 2000/800 ya rebotaríamos abajo, en el Stoxx tenía marcado a fuego el 1990 como posible nivel de giro, aunque al final solo ha sido una resistencia más que ha caido.

El guano lo tendremos probablemente mañana, aunque mucho ojo a ver como arrancamos que aun no tengo claro del todo si mañana toca guano, pero investigaré el tema.

De todas formas, haya lo que haya, si que puedo decir que vendrá acompañado de mucha volatilidad y mucha fuerza.


----------



## chameleon (31 Mar 2009)

SOLARIA: suelen subirlo para pillar dinero fresco, luego dejan caer el valor. menos mal que lo advertimos aqui


----------



## tonuel (31 Mar 2009)

Mañana puede que llueva, pero seguramente por la mañana saldrá el sol y por la tarde se pondrá... :o




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

dios te oiga,hoy no te he hecho caso y me han crujido a palos....voy a tener que empezar seriamente a estudiar un sistema por que esto no puede ser ya......alguno sencillito para novatos?empezaria haciendo papertrading


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> SOLARIA: suelen subirlo para pillar dinero fresco, luego dejan caer el valor. menos mal que lo advertimos aqui



no me hables de las solarias que estuve en un tris de meterme cuando estaban a 1,41 :


----------



## chameleon (31 Mar 2009)

el SP lo único que ha hecho es cerrar el gap de ayer, chocar con resistencia e irse al guano
mañana ya no hay obstáculos para bajar

el sitio para rebote son los 760, si llega mañana puede que sea buen momento para largos y salir el jueves claro...


----------



## Carolus Rex (31 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ya lo han visto hoy tocaba subir con fuerza, hemos hecho un amago de guano en 1990, tal como llevo todo el día diciendo pero ha seguido hacia arriba. Pensaba que hacia los niveles del 2000/800 ya rebotaríamos abajo, en el Stoxx tenía marcado a fuego el 1990 como posible nivel de giro, aunque al final solo ha sido una resistencia más que ha caido.
> 
> El guano lo tendremos probablemente mañana, aunque mucho ojo a ver como arrancamos que aun no tengo claro del todo si mañana toca guano, pero investigaré el tema.
> 
> De todas formas, haya lo que haya, si que puedo decir que vendrá acompañado de mucha volatilidad y mucha fuerza.



A ver, Mulder, llevo toda la semana sin poder seguirte... :

En Yahoo llevamos toda la semana con el Stoxx por encima de los 2020, hoy en concreto en horas de mercado se ha movido entre 2024 y 2071, no veo los 1990 en ningún lado... :


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

la madre que los pario! GM 2.06 0.64 (-23.70%) 
me han hecho el window dressing de marzo en todo el caretoo
arggggg! mañana guano no os quepa duda .......


----------



## Bayne (31 Mar 2009)

Sólo saludaros, estos días estoy de curso y no puedo seguiros en directo. A toro pasado y con los mercados cerrados es muy divertido leeros del tirón, curioso ver los "owneds" y aciertos de cada uno.
Hala, a seguir disfrutando majetes


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (31 Mar 2009)

Muy buena la ultima media hora del DJI,con sus miticas bajadas a pincho,me acojone un poco cuando rompio los 7700 por 2 veces,pero al final 7608 mañana hay partido señoreh


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (31 Mar 2009)

Mulder quiero pronostico,como abriremos en Europa,como estaremos en la apertura gringa y que pasara al final.
Que mal se pasa cuando se queda uno con cortos o largos masivos de un dia para otro...es que no aprendo...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Mar 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Me vuelvo a pegar y corrijo lo de Borjita burbujas
> 
> Benditaliquidez-------------------A--------- 1
> Bayne---------------------------B-------- -1
> ...



No, borjitaburbujas había votada que bajaba, lo que estaba mal era la letra (culpa mía), no el número, queda así:

Benditaliquidez-------------------A--------- 1
Bayne---------------------------B-------- -1
Chollero-------------------------B-------- -1
Sleepwalk-----------------------B--------- -1
Chame--------------------------B--------- -1
Festivaldelhumor-----------------A--------- 1
Carvil---------------------------A--------- 1
Xavigomis-----------------------A--------- 1
Borjita Burbujas------------------B--------- -1
Starkiller-------------------------A--------- 1
evidente ------------------------A--------- 1
las cosas a su cauce ------------A---------- 1
carolus rex ----------------------A---------- 1
tonuel---------------------------B--------- -1
Otropepito-----------------------B--------- -1


suma-------------------------------------- +1
indicador---------------------------------- +0.067

Del mes pasado quedan por votar:

Azkunaveteya
Stuyvesant
Burbujeador
Hagen
Monsterspeculator
DR Lecter
Mulder

Mulder, estas por ahí, vota, que alguno está esperando a ver qué decís tú y azkuna para votar.


----------



## percebo (31 Mar 2009)

Que pasada, llevan todo el dia aguantando el indice los yanquis, mañana sin el dinerito de las empresas el tortazo va a ser de aupa. Dios coja confesado a los que se dejaron largos abiertos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Mar 2009)

Buenas noches... 

Hoy el EsePeQuinientos se ha quedado en el 23,6% del subidón anterior...

Próximos niveles fibo:
770 38,2%
750 50%
730 61,8%

Saludos...

Pd: Pregunta: A partir de que hora se puede negociar con el futuro del Stokk con CFD's...?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Mar 2009)

Vota percebo, vota Hanibal, vota Mulder...

Hay que tener disciplina, coño.


----------



## percebo (31 Mar 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Vota percebo, vota Hanibal, vota Mulder...
> 
> Hay que tener disciplina, coño.



Comooooor????

Tengo que entrar mas amenudo por aqui se me escapan los chistes.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (31 Mar 2009)

Benditaliquidez-------------------A--------- 1
Bayne---------------------------B-------- -1
Chollero-------------------------B-------- -1
Sleepwalk-----------------------B--------- -1
Chame--------------------------B--------- -1
Festivaldelhumor-----------------A--------- 1
Carvil---------------------------A--------- 1
Xavigomis-----------------------A--------- 1
Borjita Burbujas------------------B--------- -1
Starkiller-------------------------A--------- 1
evidente ------------------------A--------- 1
las cosas a su cauce ------------A---------- 1
carolus rex ----------------------A---------- 1
tonuel---------------------------B--------- -1
Otropepito-----------------------B--------- -1
Hannibal Lecter------------------B--------- -1


----------



## percebo (31 Mar 2009)

ahhhhhhh, perdon.


B -10 (espero)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (31 Mar 2009)

Por cierto hoy en el Ibex no habia volumen comparado con la ultima semana...
Tambien empeze a operar con Banco Popular un valor que nunca habia tocado,muy volatil y al menos en los ultimos dias no suele seguir la tendencia de SAN/BBVA a veces..me gusta para operaciones intradia,alguien suele trabajar este valor?


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> A ver, Mulder, llevo toda la semana sin poder seguirte... :
> 
> En Yahoo llevamos toda la semana con el Stoxx por encima de los 2020, hoy en concreto en horas de mercado se ha movido entre 2024 y 2071, no veo los 1990 en ningún lado... :



Eso es porque desde el pasado vencimiento (20 de marzo) se abrió una distancia considerable que aun no se ha cerrado, el futuro del Stoxx lo tienes aquí:

FESX.EX: Summary for DJ EURO STOXX 50 - Yahoo! Finance

Yo siempre hago predicciones sobre el futuro, lo siento, de todas formas también hago predicciones sobre el S&P. Es muy curioso que el futuro del Stoxx y el mini-S&P coincidan tanto en los puntos de soporte/resistencia.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Mar 2009)

Benditaliquidez-------------------A--------- 1
Bayne---------------------------B-------- -1
Chollero-------------------------B-------- -1
Sleepwalk-----------------------B--------- -1
Chame--------------------------B--------- -1
Festivaldelhumor-----------------A--------- 1
Carvil---------------------------A--------- 1
Xavigomis-----------------------A--------- 1
Borjita Burbujas------------------B--------- -1
Starkiller-------------------------A--------- 1
evidente ------------------------A--------- 1
las cosas a su cauce ------------A---------- 1
carolus rex ----------------------A---------- 1
tonuel---------------------------B--------- -1
Otropepito-----------------------B--------- -1
Hannibal Lecter------------------B--------- -1 
Percebo-------------------------B--------- -1

Suma------------------------------------- -1
Indicador--------------------------------- -0,059


----------



## percebo (31 Mar 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Por cierto hoy en el Ibex no habia volumen comparado con la ultima semana...
> Tambien empeze a operar con Banco Popular un valor que nunca habia tocado,muy volatil y al menos en los ultimos dias no suele seguir la tendencia de SAN/BBVA a veces..me gusta para operaciones intradia,alguien suele trabajar este valor?



Yo lo estuve trabajando con cortos justo el día en que salio la noticia de la opa, hace un año más o menos, calentito me quede. Gente seria los señores directivos del POP. Supongo que tal como anda Mexico no tendran mas Inveshores para dar por el ojete.


----------



## percebo (31 Mar 2009)

Por cierto, a mi para bankito me gusta mas el bankinter, le he cascado cuando llegó a 8 y hasta que no lo vea en 6 no suelto la mitad. Mira la grafica creo que está madurito.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

GM 1.94 0.76 (-28.15) asi ha terminado la jodia dejandose 0,76 nada menos ,habia una frase que decia "lo que es bueno para general motors es bueno para america" me imagino que al contrario tambien funcionara .....mañana pienso ponerme corto hasta en los pantalones ,eso si no perdere de vista el after markets no vaya a ser que me den otro palo costillar....
saludotes pinches foreros!
Tonuel certificamela por dios,que me hace ilu.....


----------



## percebo (31 Mar 2009)

Voy a seguir hablando solo, alguien sigue a tele 5? esta haciendo cosas muy raras, sobre todo a los cierres con subidas en contra de tendencia, o soy muy paranoico o alguien que sabe algo que va a ocurrir pronto esta a punto de forrarse, ayer en la subasta sube nada menos que un 1% y oh milagro sube otro 5, no se no se, mucho listo suelto por ahi.:


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Vota percebo, vota Hanibal, vota Mulder...
> 
> Hay que tener disciplina, coño.



Bueno, bueno como me puso ud. el último de la lista 

Yo voto A


----------



## festivaldelhumor (31 Mar 2009)

tele5 va para arriba hasta los 6 mas o menos,yo ya le tenia echado el ojo largo desde hace algun tiempo pero no me decidi a entrar,si recorta a entornos de 4,80 entro sin mirarlo ,deben tener alguna fusion en ciernes o alguna parida empresarial por el estilo


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2009)

Tras hacer un poco de análisis creo que para mañana y pasado mañana el guano ya lo tenemos asegurado por completo.

Objetivo mínimo para el Stoxx: 1900-1893

Objetivo mínimo para el S&P: 770

Que lo disfruten con plusvalías en corto y chuletones en largo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (31 Mar 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Voy a seguir hablando solo, alguien sigue a tele 5? esta haciendo cosas muy raras, sobre todo a los cierres con subidas en contra de tendencia, o soy muy paranoico o alguien que sabe algo que va a ocurrir pronto esta a punto de forrarse, ayer en la subasta sube nada menos que un 1% y oh milagro sube otro 5, no se no se, mucho listo suelto por ahi.:



pues ahora mismo yo la sigo, dan hospital central







por cierto HAN VISTO YA EL ANUNCIO DE MERCEDES CLASE E??? el reflejo en el cristal del coche?


----------



## percebo (31 Mar 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tras hacer un poco de análisis creo que para mañana y pasado mañana el guano ya lo tenemos asegurado por completo.
> 
> Objetivo mínimo para el Stoxx: 1900-1893
> 
> ...



Ok, ya me puedo ir a dormir tranquilo, quizas alguna que otra telepesadilla con mis amigos de telainco. Confirmado mañana segun abra adios a la pantalla amiga que todavia la tengo en positivo.


----------



## carvil (31 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues ahora mismo yo la sigo, dan hospital central
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mercedes clase E, pero qué modelo?:


Ahora en la 2 ponen en documentos tv, algo sobre paraisos fiscales


----------



## percebo (31 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues ahora mismo yo la sigo, dan hospital central
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deja de verla ahora mismo, que sube la audiencia, grabalo o descargatela y espera por lo menos hasta que recompre.

http://mercedes-benz.tv/index.php Este anuncio?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues ahora mismo yo la sigo, dan hospital central
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya lo busqué en youtube pero no lo encuentro, ¿cómo es el anuncio?

Y VOTA EN LA ENCUESTA.


----------



## azkunaveteya (31 Mar 2009)

El Banco de España autoriza a Jaime Botín a aumentar su participación en Bankinter hasta el 29,99%. europapress.es


el spot que sale una voz en off muy grave....


----------



## percebo (31 Mar 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> El Banco de España autoriza a Jaime Botín a aumentar su participación en Bankinter hasta el 29,99%. europapress.es
> 
> 
> el spot que sale una voz en off muy grave....



Si antes hablo.... como se puede cambiar el nombre del nick de percebo a cenizo?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Mar 2009)

Hablando de botines y participaciones, SAN y Fenosa fuera de Cepsa:

Capital de Cepsa antes:

TotalFinaElf --------------------------48,8%
B. Santander ------------------------ 31,6%
Fondo de energía de Abu Dhabi ---------9,5%
Union Fenosa---------------------- ----5,0%

Free float------------------------------5,1%



Capital de Cepsa después:

TotalFinaElf --------------------------48,8%
Fondo de energía de Abu Dhabi --------46,1%

Free float------------------------------5,1%


¿Qué opináis?

Los de Abu Dhabi van a por el control, parece claro ¿no?, puede que se monte una buena batalla, con lo cual podría haber alguna buena plusvalía para los minoritarios, o que sea amistoso, a lo mejor Total se sale de Cepsa por las buenas y entra en otra petrolera española... 

A lo mejor utilizan el método clásico de aburrir al personal y tirar la cotización y hacer una OPA de exclusión a traición, pero no creo que pudieran evitar los moros y los franchutes darse puñaladas entre ellos.


----------



## carvil (31 Mar 2009)

En este?

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pvx_IaduHos&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pvx_IaduHos&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## azkunaveteya (31 Mar 2009)

voto cuando baje el viernes a 7150


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Mar 2009)

carvil dijo:


> En este?
> 
> <object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pvx_IaduHos&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pvx_IaduHos&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>



Es el que había encontrado yo, pero no veo ningún reflejo.

Por cierto, no sé si lo había dicho ya, quedan por votar:

*Azkunaveteya* -------> tienes que tener el vchart echando humo...
Stuyvesant------------> missing in action
Burbujeador------------> missing in action
Hagen-----------------> missing in action
Monsterspeculator------> missing in action
DR Lecter--------------> missing in action

SE CIERRA LA VOTACIÓN MAÑANA ANTES DE QUE ABRA EL IBEX.


----------



## xavigomis (31 Mar 2009)

CFD IBEX 35 
7747

7765

23:24

-58


Pintan bastos, esperemos q mañana se cumpla por el bien de los q nos hemos kedado cortos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (31 Mar 2009)

no, no es ninguno de los 2


----------



## percebo (31 Mar 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Deja de verla ahora mismo, que sube la audiencia, grabalo o descargatela y espera por lo menos hasta que recompre.
> 
> Mercedes-Benz TV Este anuncio?



Es este no? http://mercedes-benz.tv/index.php TV skip==> tv ad

te refieres al reflejo del padre cuando mira el coche?


----------



## azkunaveteya (31 Mar 2009)

venga lo digo: el realizador es un cachondo, lo dan en la tele ahora...



REFLEJO DE LEHMAN BROTHERS


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2009)

Me sumo a la encuesta, voto A.


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Abr 2009)

Modo clandestino on]

Los futuros usanos sp 500 783 -1,43%

Si puedo ampliaré cortos en la apertura.

Saludos


----------



## tonuel (1 Abr 2009)

Los 6000 están ahí fuera... :




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (1 Abr 2009)

a los buenos dias,ya tengo mi cafe y la escopeta cargada si hoy las cosas no me salen como yo espero tendre que retirarme una temporadita por que voy a ir cargadito,cargadito
desearme suerte y encomendemonos a el





el nikkei ha cerrado en positivo +2.99 es posible que no vaya tan cargado....jajajajaja mis convicciones se tambalean


----------



## tonuel (1 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> a los buenos dias,ya tengo mi cafe y la escopeta cargada si hoy las cosas no me salen como yo espero tendré que retirarme una temporadita por que voy a ir cargadito,cargadito.




Espero volver a leerte algún dia... :




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2009)

A los buenos días!

Por el momento parece que hoy es día de cortos, tal y como anunciaba ayer. Hoy tenemos los gaps algo por arriba y podríamos cerrarlos pronto aunque lo veo dificil.

Cuidado si el Stoxx pasa el 1982 hacia arriba porque en ese momento iremos a cerrar el gap, si no lo pasa actuará como una resistencia fuerte para todo el día. Si lo pasa, el momento de cierre de gap sería ideal para entrar en dirección al abismo que nos espera.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2009)

Buenos días, cerrados cortos en Stoxx 2078,5 en 2042,5 
Abiertos largos en 2043,5...

Saludos...

PD: Espero cerrarlos en 2065 máximo, cerraremos el gap y para abajo...
PD2: Te acabo de leer Mulder, tendríamos que hacer algo para hablar del mismo futuro, porque si no esto es un lío...


----------



## dillei (1 Abr 2009)

¿habeis Visto El Ibex35?


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD2: Te acabo de leer Mulder, tendríamos que hacer algo para hablar del mismo futuro, porque si no esto es un lío...



Estooo, ¿y si te pasas a Interdin? 

La verdad es que IG markets es peligroso y se ha hablado hace poco en este hilo de movidas extrañas de salto de stops cuando en la realidad el índice al que se referencia el CFD no hizo ese movimiento y cosas así.

Yo prefiero Interdin por eso, me parecen más fiables.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (1 Abr 2009)

bufff,abiertos cortos contra el el ibex a 7720 contado.....


----------



## tonuel (1 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Estooo, ¿y si te pasas a Interdin?
> 
> La verdad es que IG markets es peligroso y se ha hablado hace poco en este hilo de movidas extrañas de salto de stops cuando en la realidad el índice al que se referencia el CFD no hizo ese movimiento y cosas así.
> 
> Yo prefiero Interdin por eso, me parecen más fiables.




No me fio un pelo de ninguno, pero de IGMarkets aún menos... :o




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Estooo, ¿y si te pasas a Interdin?
> 
> La verdad es que IG markets es peligroso y se ha hablado hace poco en este hilo de movidas extrañas de salto de stops cuando en la realidad el índice al que se referencia el CFD no hizo ese movimiento y cosas así.
> 
> Yo prefiero Interdin por eso, me parecen más fiables.



Lo bueno que tiene interdin es que no utiliza su horquilla como IG,yo no trabajo futuros,solo acciones del IBEX pero siempre cuadra con el precio del mercado,de momento no vi ningun mamoneo,solo que "faltan" cortos en algun valor siempre :


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No me fio un pelo de ninguno, pero de IGMarkets aún menos... :o



Yo con Interdin ya llevo varios años y nunca me han ocurrido movidas extrañas de ese tipo. Y eso que muchas veces he sospechado, les he llegado a llamar pero siempre fue fallo mio y lo comprobé todas las veces, al final siempre fui yo el que estaba equivocado.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (1 Abr 2009)

guanooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## crack (1 Abr 2009)

Alguien ha tocado algo? Nos hundimos...


----------



## chameleon (1 Abr 2009)

la cumbre va a salir mal, aunque los demás quieran hacer el paripé, están los rusos con ganas de juerga, les conviene empeorar las cosas.

las paradas del ibex serían:

7530 - debil
7350 - media
7150 - fuerte

lo que vendría después son los 6000 en numeros redondos...  (ese tonuel)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Abr 2009)

Guano Señores

Cierro cortos en Repsol,Telefonica y BBVA
Mantego en Endesa,ACS,Popular,San en Inditex(En esta ultima palmo bastante)

Que siga la fiesta!!!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (1 Abr 2009)

yo abro otro corto en 7655...vamossssssssssssss tigres


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Abr 2009)

Iberia a 1,54....


----------



## festivaldelhumor (1 Abr 2009)

ya estamos donde ayer ,resistencias importantes 7666,a ver que tal se da, si las perforamos otro pasito mas al infiennno muhahahahaha


----------



## festivaldelhumor (1 Abr 2009)

el macd en diario a punto de cruzarse y consolidar el guano,amossssssss


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días, cerrados cortos en Stoxx 2078,5 en 2042,5
> Abiertos largos en 2043,5...
> 
> Saludos...
> ...



Por no cerrarlo en 2060, me lo he comido con patatas, saltó el stop en 2022... 

Pero bueno, vuelvo a abrir largos en 2021,5...  No se porque me enpeño en ir contratendencia...

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Abr 2009)

Como aguanta el Santander,no baja ni con agua caliente : Ataca Falcone Ataca!!!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (1 Abr 2009)

http://http://www.goear.com/listen/eecee6c/Vamos-muy-bien-Obús


----------



## festivaldelhumor (1 Abr 2009)

!TANTACHAN!


Obama cree que una bancarrota negociada es la mejor opción para General Motors

01/04/2009 - 10:06 - MADRID, 01 ABR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- El presidente de Estados Unidos, Barack Obama, cree que una rápida y negociada bancarrota es la mejor opción para General Motors, con el objetivo de reestructurar la compañía y convertirse en un fabricante de coches competitivo, según afirma Bloomberg citando fuentes cercanas al asunto.

Obama también contempla la bancarrota de Chrysler si la compañía no logra llegar a un acuerdo final con Fiat. Recordamos que el presidente dio 60 días de plazo a GM y 30 días a Chrysler el pasado lunes para presentar planes de viabilidad que le permitan evitar la quiebra.

General Motors, que en 2004 presentó beneficios de $2.800 millones, ha perdido $82.000 millones en los últimos cuatro años por la caída de las ventas y la crisis en los mercados de crédito.

Las fuentes oficiales de la Casa Blanca afirman que el presidente todavía mantiene la posibilidad de que las compañías consigan evitar la quiebra.

Los analistas de Capital Bolsa recuerdan que “los empleos relacionados con el sector automotriz en Estados Unidos ascenderían a los dos millones de trabajadores, lo cual de producirse un proceso de bancarrotas generalizadas en este sector, provocaría un empeoramiento importante en el conjunto de la economía estadounidense”.


----------



## tonuel (1 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por no cerrarlo en 2060, me lo he comido con patatas, saltó el stop en 2022...
> 
> Pero bueno, vuelvo a abrir largos en 2021,5...  No se porque me enpeño en ir contratendencia...
> 
> Saludos...




Se ve que te gusta perder pasta... :



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2009)

Parece que el fibo 38,2%, está haciendo de soporte en el Stoxx, a ver cuanto tiempo dura...

Saludos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (1 Abr 2009)

si,este soporte es de los duros..........pero todo soporte puede romperse si su motivacion es pura......empujar falcones del mundo...empujar!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Abr 2009)

Corto en Grifols a 11.06


----------



## festivaldelhumor (1 Abr 2009)

mas copy paste


En Estados Unidos, se dará a conocer el cambio de empleo en el sector privado (ADP (Paris: FR0010340141 - noticias) ), que podría arrojar una pérdida de -663.000 empleos en marzo (vs -697.000 anterior) y servirá de referencia para el importante informe de empleo que se publicará el viernes. El mismo miércoles conoceremos el relevante ISM manufacturero (referencia a nivel nacional) que podría estabilizarse en marzo (36e vs 35,8 anterior) tras la ligera mejora de los dos últimos meses, aunque aún sigue muy alejado del nivel de 50 (expansión de la actividad manufacturera); su componente de precios podría aumentar de 29 a 33e, lo que contribuiría a reducir los temores deflacionistas. A estos datos se sumarán los gastos en construcción (-2%e en febrero vs -3,3% anterior), las ventas pendientes de viviendas 0%e en febrero vs -7,7% anterior, aunque no se puede descartar que sorprenda al alza tras los datos de viviendas nuevas y de segunda mano que han batido las estimaciones del mercado) y los inventarios semanales de crudo y derivados.

En Europa, conoceremos los el PMI manufacturero final de marzo en la eurozona (que mejoró en el dato preliminar de 33,5 a 34) y el paro de febrero (anterior 8,2%).


Mercados

Esperamos apertura a la baja en los mercados europeos, tras las subidas de ayer y a la espera de los importantes datos de hoy y mañana. Hoy la principal referencia macroeconómica estará en el ISM manufacturero en Estados Unidos, que en marzo podría mantenerse estable respecto a febrero, lo que confirmaría tres meses de ligera estabilización/mejora (lo que sería muy positivo). Otras dos referencias centrarán el interés: las ventas de viviendas pendientes, que podrían resultar mejor de lo esperado en línea con otros datos del sector inmobiliario correspondientes al mes de febrero (clave en la medida en que el sector inmobiliario fue de los primeros en mostrar debilidad y cuya estabilización y recuperación aliviaría en gran medida los balances de la banca), y el informe de empleo del sector privado ADP que nos permitirá adelantar el tono del informe de empleo mensual del viernes (previsiblemente muy negativo). Y todo sin perder de vista que mañana será un día clave, con la reunión del BCE (en la que esperamos recorte de 50 pb y anuncio de medidas de política monetaria no convencionales, como la compra de renta fija privada, en vista del deteriorado entorno macroeconómico -ayer la OCDE revisaba a la baja las previsiones de crecimiento 2009 a -4,3% ante una caída estimada del comercio mundial del -13,2%- y de la presión a la baja sobre la inflación -IPC (I12.SI - noticias) eurozona marzo +0,6%, muy alejado del objetivo del 2% del BCE) y la reunión del G20 (en la que hay muchas esperanzas puestas pero donde se empiezan a apreciar ciertas disensiones en torno a nuevos paquetes de estímulo fiscal o la necesidad de imponer regulaciones más estrictas). A nivel de mercado, mantenemos como rango de corto plazo del Ibex 7.500-8.200 puntos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Abr 2009)

Tonuel prepara los certificados,Gas Natural se va al hoyo


----------



## xavigomis (1 Abr 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> CFD IBEX 35
> 7747
> 
> 7765
> ...




Como me gusta que las cosas salgan bien.
Cerrados 2 mini's en 7630. Me quedo con 2 haber si visita los 7573


----------



## donpepito (1 Abr 2009)

*SOLARIaS*



La compañía BP ha comunicado que cerrará sus plantas solares en España, por una brusca caída en la demanda y en los precios y un excesos de capacidad.



Esta noticia es negativa para Solaria, pues muestra las dificultades por las que está pasando el sector.


----------



## tonuel (1 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tonuel prepara los certificados,*Gas Natural se va al hoyo *




Del que nunca debió salir... 



Saludos


----------



## Freeman (1 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Por el momento parece que hoy es día de cortos, tal y como anunciaba ayer. Hoy tenemos los gaps algo por arriba y podríamos cerrarlos pronto aunque lo veo dificil.
> 
> Cuidado si el Stoxx pasa el 1982 hacia arriba porque en ese momento iremos a cerrar el gap, si no lo pasa actuará como una resistencia fuerte para todo el día. Si lo pasa, el momento de cierre de gap sería ideal para entrar en dirección al abismo que nos espera.



Jajaj, últimamente sólo entro en el hilo para leer el ya mítico "A los buenos días" de Mulder y su parte meteorológico del día en el Ibex... a pesar de todos los supuestos maremotos y armageddones que vienen cada semana, es bastante tranquilizador leer su primer post :o

ALe, ya podéis seguir con lo vuestro: los demás observamos a desde la barrera como pilotan los cracks de las finanzas de altos vuelos del foro ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Se ve que te gusta perder pasta... :
> 
> Saludos



Cerrado el largo en 2030,5...  Vamos a esperar a ir a favor de tendencia...

Saludos...


----------



## Carolus Rex (1 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días, cerrados cortos en Stoxx 2078,5 en 2042,5
> Abiertos largos en 2043,5...
> 
> Saludos...
> ...



Opino lo mismo... :o


----------



## festivaldelhumor (1 Abr 2009)

yo tengo mas cortos esperando en 7710 muhahahaha vaya estacazo que me van a pegar como no me salga...son minis of course ,que no soy millonario


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> !TANTACHAN!
> 
> 
> Obama cree que una bancarrota negociada es la mejor opción para General Motors
> ...





igual lo proximo es una caida del dolar negociada? jiji


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2009)

Voy a hacer una apuesta arriesgada:

Stoxx en 1971 entre las 15:30 y 16:00 horas.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (1 Abr 2009)

o sea que vamos a subir,no?


----------



## donpepito (1 Abr 2009)

Criteria tiene que romper la resistencia de 2,45€. ... esta mañana he comprado a 2,26€ y 2,27€


----------



## tonuel (1 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Criteria tiene que romper la resistencia de 2,45€. ... *esta mañana he comprado a 2,26€ y 2,27€*




:


¿Te voy a poner un Nelson hamijo...? :




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (1 Abr 2009)

pues nai,habra que subir el stop y no mirar la pantalla durante unas cuantas horas............ayyyyyyy


----------



## donpepito (1 Abr 2009)

Tonuel... la cumbre del G-20 es el detonante de las nuevas subidas que vamos a experimentar en los prox días... además hay muchas nuevas gacelas que no quieren perderse este nuevo subidón.

Te apuntas al viaje? XD


----------



## tonuel (1 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... la cumbre del G-20 es el detonante de las nuevas subidas que vamos a experimentar en los prox días... además hay muchas nuevas gacelas que no quieren perderse este nuevo subidón.
> 
> Te apuntas al viaje? XD




Cuando se acabe la cumbre del G20 hasta veremos pasar de largo los 6000... :o



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Abr 2009)

el viernes recordad que 7150 pa mi saca


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Abr 2009)

al loro superimportante:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nkinter-e-ibercaja-son-casi-bonos-basura.html


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Abr 2009)

muaaaaaaaaa jajajaja

para mi parami toa!



*La Bolsa tocará suelo en verano tras ajustarse un 40%*

Cree que el rebote que está viviendo la Bolsa en los últimos días es absolutamente temporal y está convencido de que se va a producir un fuerte ajuste en los mercados hacia el verano que podría llegar hasta el 40%. Los próximos tres años serán duros y recomienda tomar posiciones que van desde la deuda de Gobierno a corto plazo a la deuda corporativa de muy alta calidad aunque, de forma muy cautelosa. Según Gonzalo Rengifo es el momento de las inversiones alternativas, así como la deuda emergente en moneda local, uno de los activos que pueden dar rentabilidades de dos dígitos.
Gonzalo Renjifo es licenciado por la Universiad CUNEF en Ciencias Económicas y Empresariales, especialidad en finanzas y cuenta con quince años de experiencia en el sector financiero. Responsable del negocio institucional para España, Portugal y Latinoamérica, su objetivo es consolidar a la firma entre las principales gestoras internacionales con distribución nacional. Anteriormente fue subdirector general de la entidad financiera Schroders en España -con responsabilidad sobre la distribución de fondos de inversión- y director de banca privada de Banco Urquijo.

¿Cree que el mercado español está tocando suelo?
— Los datos macroeconómicos y empresariales nos están indicando que en los próximos meses se va dar un ajuste muy serio en los mercados. Ese tipo de *ajuste en el mejor de los escenarios debería tocar suelo en el verano y podría llegar hasta el 40%.* También vemos que hay más recorrido para que los mercados vayan hacia arriba, lo que no quiere decir cambio de tendencia, sino de lo que llamamos el "rally" del mercado bajista, que es cuando el mercado empieza a anticipar que se está tocando suelo.

“Los datos macroeconómicos y empresariales nos están indicando que en los próximos meses se va dar un ajuste muy serio en los mercados. Ese tipo de ajuste en el mejor de los escenarios debería tocar suelo en el verano y podría llegar hasta el 40%.”

— ¿Cómo valora el rebote que está viviendo la bolsa?
— Creemos que va a ser absolutamente temporal. Puede durar días o semanas, pero son rebotes técnicos que no cambian la tendencia. *Las correcciones se han acentuado a través de los la venta a corto de los "hedge funds" que han hecho que sean incluso un poco más rápidas de lo que se podría esperar, sobre todo en el sector bancario español.
*
— ¿Cómo hay que enfocar la inversión? ¿Cuáles son los instrumentos financieros más interesantes para evitar riesgos, tal como están las cosas?
— Creo que ahora mismo el inversor tiene que mirar el mercado con un horizonte temporal mínimo de tres años. Existen valoraciones y situaciones de mercado que justifican el ir construyendo de aquí al verano una estrategia de inversión, o posiciones de riesgo en la cartera, que iría, desde deuda de gobierno a corto plazo. Y por supuesto los fondos monetarios, que aunque tengan poca rentabilidad, son un buen refugio. En el largo plazo estamos muy cautelosos porque la deuda de gobiernos a largo plazo puede ser uno de los activos que den rentabilidad negativa. De forma muy selectiva, el inversor puede mirar deuda corporativa de muy alta calidad en donde haya mucha certeza de que el emisor, con un plazo de 3 y 5 años va a sobrevivir y sigue estando en el mercado. Empieza a haber muchas dudas acerca de muchas empresas lo consigan. En renta variable, vemos oportunidades en grandes compañías de EE.UU. y en tres sectores: biotecnología, energías renovables y consumo básico.
Y luego estamos recomendando la deuda emergente en moneda local. Creemos que es de los pocos activos que, a tres años puede dar rentabilidades de doble dígito. Destacamos Asia, en concreto China y Japón y descartamos Europa, y Este de Europa, donde creemos que todavía queda mucho ruido por salir. Y creo que es el momento de empezar a pensar en inversiones alternativas porque sirven para optimizar el riesgo. Seguiremos pensando con una cartera 5 % de fondos de fondos, multiestrategia porque un mercado en proceso de ajuste, como el que tenemos, en "hedge funds" hay muchas estrategias que pueden hacerlo muy bien. Por el contrario descartaría las inversiones inmobiliarias, "comodities" y estructuras complejas de ingeniería financiera. El mercado va dando entradas para ir poco a poco tomando posiciones, en cuatro o cinco tramos, y bien asesorado, con un horizonte tres años, la estrategia puede ser muy exitosa. El mensaje es que de aquí a los próximos 4 ó 5 meses no va a haber entrada para construir estas posiciones.

— ¿Hay expectativas a corto plazo de que la inversión colectiva levante cabeza?
— Ha habido cierta tendencia al *amarillismo *en todo lo que tiene que ver con temas económicos y financieros o asesoramiento. Con todos los escándalos que ha habido, es muy difícil disociar entre lo que se ha hecho bien y lo que se ha hecho mal. Y de alguna forma, todo lo que está prevaleciendo es o que se ha hecho mal que, en nuestra opinión, es más excepcional que general. Tanto ruido no permite separar la paja del heno y ver realmente que en la industria de gestión y de asesoramiento sigue habiendo un nivel altamente profesional de preparación y claro compromiso de dar a los clientes el mejor de los asesoramientos Y, es verdad que hay algunas piedras en el camino, pero son piedras, más que otra cosa.

— Pero los resultados globales están ahí. No solamente en España, sino también en Europa donde el patrimonio de los fondos de inversión ha caído a niveles 2003 y las rentabilidades, hasta el 40%.
— Hay que ver cómo, por qué y las razones por las que han caído. Y aquí se han juntado una serie de factores. A partir 2007 empieza a haber una contracción del crédito y las entidades españolas empiezan a tener problemas serios de refinanciación de esa deuda mientras el crédito seguía creciendo. Como no tenían acceso a vías de financiación que han estado utilizando en los últimos 10 años han tenido que buscarse las habichuelas y han hecho una campaña agresiva de captación de pasivos vía depósitos. Incluso a costa de los fondos de inversión de la propia casa. Era prioritario captar recursos y mas barato que acudir al mercado de crédito. De cara al inversor no había competencia por la rentabilidad que ofrecían. Yo creo que 2009 va a ser el año de transición para que los fondos y el asesoramiento vuelvan a primer plano. Es un negocio más a medio plazo, mas estructural y siguen siendo el instrumento, tanto fiscal como desde el punto de vista financiero, más eficiente para canalizar el ahorro a medio y largo plazo.

“Yo creo que 2009 va a ser el año de transición para que los fondos y el asesoramiento vuelvan a primer plano. Es un negocio más a medio plazo, mas estructural y siguen siendo el instrumento, tanto fiscal como desde el punto de vista financiero, más eficiente para canalizar el ahorro a medio y largo plazo.”

— ¿Recomienda tomar posiciones en "hedge Funds", en un momento en el que, poco más o menos, se les acusa de todos los males de las empresas?
— Creemos que siguen siendo instrumentos perfectamente válidos. De hecho, es de los pocos activos que están en positivo este año. Los Hedge Fonds son capaces de aportar valor añadido en un mercado tan volátil como el actual. Ya lo estamos viendo.

— Varios "hedge funds "españoles han dado carpetazo y algunos bancos ha decidido abandonar este negocio. ¿Cree que la industria de la inversión libre tiene aún cabida en España?
— No hemos cambiado nada nuestra opinión, incluso nos reafirmamos después de todo lo que ha pasado. ¿Qué es lo que estamos viendo?.La limpieza de los "hedge Fonds" la están haciendo entidades que, o no tienen una amplia experiencia ó, a lo mejor, ven las cosas más cortoplacistas. Entendemos que las casas que entren en este terreno tienen que ser especializas, no grandes firmas que tienen una unidad o una división porque luego están sujetas a cambios de estrategia, que pueden ser perfectamente lícitos y respetables. Nosotros tenemos entre un 15% - 20% de "hedge funds" en las carteras, a nivel general y vamos a seguir haciéndolo. De hecho, somos una de las casas más sólidas desde el punto de vista de resultados y de activos en esta área. Pictet es un banco muy activo en "hedge Fonds" con más de 20 años de experiencia y con una orientación muy a largo plazo, y entendemos que, independientemente de que podamos pasar un periodo de corrección, estamos a las duras y a las maduras.

— ¿Cómo valora la diversificación en el mercado internacional ?
— La diversificación de las carteras es ahora más importante, aún, si cabe. Las inversiones se ponen más en valor que si sólo te quedas con empresas españolas, y trabajas en el mercado español.

— ¿Cuál es su opinión sobre la inversión en deuda corporativa y las alertas de riesgo que están circulando, acerca del peligro que supondría una posible evolución negativa de las empresas que las emiten?
*— Va haber una rebaja generalizada de ratings y de aquí al verano las empresas tendrán un ajuste muy importante. El consumo es más débil y caerá en los próximos años y las empresas ganarán menos. Hay que ser muy selectivo. Va a haber oportunidades pero también más volatilidad.*

— ¿Existe la posibilidad de que se produzca una nueva burbuja con los bonos corporativos?
— Una burbuja no, pero sí hay una necesidad de refinanciación importante y aumentará en el mercado el número de emisiones. No hay que dejarse llevar por las rentabilidades de muchas emisiones corporativas de doble dígito.

— ¿Cree que los mercados emergentes pueden ser una alternativa de inversión a tener en cuenta?
— Sí, recomendamos mirar la deuda emergente en moneda local donde pensamos que a tres años habrá rentabilidades a doble dígito. Recomendamos Asia, incluida China y Japón como idea a medio plazo. No estamos en Europa y este de Europa. Todavía queda mucho ruido por salir y lo vamos más en la distancia. Latinoamérica es una región de crecimiento y muy poco apalancada, Vemos crecimientos positivos en Venezuela, Colombia y México. El único negativo puede ser Brasil. También es un mercado virgen donde la penetración de productos financieros es mínima.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Abr 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> Cerrados 2 mini's en 7630. Me quedo con 2 haber si visita los 7573



Debería ser:

_"Me quedo con dos, a ver si visita los 7573"_


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Abr 2009)

A tenor de lo que leo,por aqui hay alguno que otro (aparte de mi persona) que tiene que estar palmando como un campeon...


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Abr 2009)

es que no conoce el dialecto ibexenco señor taliban, esta aprobado por la RAI, real academia del ibex


----------



## tonuel (1 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> al loro superimportante:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nkinter-e-ibercaja-son-casi-bonos-basura.html



el titular lleva a engaño hamijo..., los activos de las cajas y bancos españoles son basura... en eso estamos de acuerdo... :o




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Abr 2009)

Unas cuantas CINTRAS para la cartera...


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Abr 2009)

Todavia me estoy acordando de aquel que dijo que si queriamos ganar pasta nos pusiesemos cortos en inditex


----------



## Condor (1 Abr 2009)

Así qué 40% menos?! este tío es un Talibán financiero! la bolsa a menos de 5000, vaya vaya. Y yo que sólo quiero verla a 5450


----------



## donpepito (1 Abr 2009)

TONUEL... otra vez te vas a quedar en tierra!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (1 Abr 2009)

bueno chavales me ha salido la operacion no mal si no peor tengo el stop de 5 minis en 7840......si me salta voy a retirarme una buena temporada ........esta visto que esto no es lo mio
hala ya salto...palmadon de los gordos por no saber esperar nos vemos en unos cuantos meses


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> bueno chavales me ha salido la operacion no mal si no peor tengo el stop de 5 minis en 7840......si me salta voy a retirarme una buena temporada ........esta visto que esto no es lo mio
> hala ya salto...palmadon de los gordos por no saber esperar nos vemos en unos cuantos meses



Vaya hdlgp el ibex,las cosas como son.De todos modos volveras enseguida,te lo digo por experiencia propia...esos juramentos ya los hice yo despues de grandes derrotas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2009)

Cerrado el gap del futuro del Stoxx en 2064,5...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (1 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TONUEL... otra vez te vas a quedar en tierra!




Espérame en los 17000... :o




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cerrado el gap del futuro del Stoxx en 2064,5...
> 
> Saludos...



Este es el momento adecuado para ponerse corto


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Abr 2009)

Si te hubiesen dejado un almanaque hace un mes,al estilo de regreso al futuro,con los movimientos de GasNat,te podias haber hecho millonario en ese tiempo con los vaivenes que da cada dia 

Por otro lado,Mulder ha dicho que es el momento de ponerse corto,la tentacion de comprar se hace demasiado fuerte


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por otro lado,Mulder ha dicho que es el momento de ponerse corto,la tentacion de comprar se hace demasiado fuerte



Compra, hombre, compra, ¿quien dijo miedo?


----------



## comparto-piso (1 Abr 2009)

Que ha pasado ?


----------



## Condor (1 Abr 2009)

Mi humilde opinión es que esto no se sostiene con lo que hay. Todo depende única y exclusivamente del G20


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Mi humilde opinión es que esto no se sostiene con lo que hay. Todo depende única y exclusivamente del G20



Fundamentales vs técnicos 

Nosotros hemos dicho que en el 2064,5 bajaba y así ha sido... qué decis los fundamentales...? 

Saludos....


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Compra, hombre, compra, ¿quien dijo miedo?



No me atrevo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2009)

Por cierto -742.000 empleos en USA, uy uy uy....

*ADP: Es el dato más alto de pérdidas de empleo desde que existe el propio sondeo en 2001.
*
El informe de ADP no es que tenga mucho acierto con el dato de empleo del viernes, pero es muy mal dato ya que nos devuelve a una parte de la realidad de la crisis. Si hay miedo a quedarse sin trabajo, no hay posibilidad que la ciudadanía se comprometa en un crédito para comprar una casa o un coche. Mientras ese miedo persista no hay recuperación alguna.
Muchisimo peor de lo esperado, no se esperaba que llegase a -655.000. Malísimo para las bolsas y dólar y muy bueno para los bonos.

Saludos...

PD: Éste es el fundamental de la bajada técnica...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (1 Abr 2009)

pero el ibex no termina de bajar habeis visto algo asi ,alguna vez?
a mi me desespera...


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> pero el ibex no termina de bajar habeis visto algo asi ,alguna vez?
> a mi me desespera...



Hombre,tambien tienes la opcion de abrir largos...no todo es caer en esta vida
En fin,me voy a currar,a ganarme el dinero honradamente


----------



## Condor (1 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto -742.000 empleos en USA, uy uy uy....
> 
> *ADP: Es el dato más alto de pérdidas de empleo desde que existe el propio sondeo en 2001.
> *
> ...



Toma fundamento. No querías? pues tres tazas! y el G20 aún sin reunirse

Rojo, muajjajajajjajajaja


----------



## comparto-piso (1 Abr 2009)

abro cortos en SAN a 5,25 a ver si hay suerte


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2009)

> Voy a hacer una apuesta arriesgada:
> 
> Stoxx en 1971 entre las 15:30 y 16:00 horas.



He fallado por una hora solamente! que lástima 

La próxima vez el cálculo será más exacto, había cierto componente de 'a ojo' que habrá que eliminar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2009)

Creo que nos vamos a ir a buscar el 1972 en el Stoxx, ahora 2040,5... representa el fibo50% de la subida anterior, además está desplegando un posible HCH en 5' que nos llevaría a esos niveles... posiblemente para el jueves o viernes...

Saludos....

PD: A partir de ahí a subir y mucho...


----------



## Condor (1 Abr 2009)

Por fin!, claudica Obama y claudica (poco) el ibex, a por esos 7500 coño!

O que de una vez la inflación nos lleve a los 9000 y de ahí al infinito y más allá. (sigue sin imprimirse dinero inorgánico, de este lado del charco)


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2009)

Comprado SAN a 5,05, vendidas a 5,20.

Me voy a comprar unos chicles y unas pipas.


----------



## carvil (1 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> venga lo digo: el realizador es un cachondo, lo dan en la tele ahora...
> 
> 
> 
> REFLEJO DE LEHMAN BROTHERS




Ya lo he visto, promocionan un sistema de alerta de seguridad, para no desviarse del camino 

S&P 783


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Abr 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Ya lo he visto, promocionan un sistema de alerta de seguridad, para no desviarse del camino
> 
> S&P 783



esta hecho a posta al 100%


----------



## Misterio (1 Abr 2009)

Por qué hay ese desfase entre el Ibex y los americanos?


----------



## comparto-piso (1 Abr 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> abro cortos en SAN a 5,25 a ver si hay suerte




cierro los cortos en 5,19 yo sigo en mi linea conservadora jeje


----------



## carvil (1 Abr 2009)

Parece que vamos a probar el primer soporte en el mini sp 775


----------



## chollero (1 Abr 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Por qué hay ese desfase entre el Ibex y los americanos?



por que estamos en la champions league


----------



## Misterio (1 Abr 2009)

XETRA DAX INDEX -1,61 4.018,99
INDICE CAC 40 -1,76 2.757,8
INDICE IBEX 35 -0,29 7.792,2
DJ INDU AVERAGE -1,49 7.495,5
NASDAQ 100 -1,91 1.213,33
INDICE S&P 500 -1,63 784,83
RUSSELL 2000 -1,79 415,2


Joder es que da el cante, cierre de cortos en el San y BBVA?


----------



## carvil (1 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> esta hecho a posta al 100%



Esta clarísimo, esta gente se gasta un pastón en rodar anuncios, no dan puntada sin hilo.


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2009)

Pues al final entre las 15:30 y las 16:00 se ha tocado el 1971, aunque han sido 3 veces desde que lo predije, vamos bien 

Que alguien me apunte un gallifante.


----------



## carvil (1 Abr 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Por qué hay ese desfase entre el Ibex y los americanos?



A esta hora el mercado no está todavía muy definido (USA). En el cierre del IBEX quizás ya veamos algo (probar soportes)


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues al final entre las 15:30 y las 16:00 se ha tocado el 1971, aunque han sido 3 veces desde que lo predije, vamos bien
> 
> Que alguien me apunte un gallifante.



¿como ves la traca final? ¿P'arriba como ayer?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2009)

*de Cárpatos...*

*ISM sube de 35,8 a 36,3 mejor esperado
Pending Home sube 80,4 a 82,1
Gastos construcción bajan 0,9% cuando se esperaba -1,8%
*
*Thornburg Mortgage: Se declara en quiebra.*

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿como ves la traca final? ¿P'arriba como ayer?



Hoy toca p'abajo, aunque ahora estén mareándonos un poco sin el volumen adecuado, dentro de un rato lo veremos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2009)

Vienen grandes momentos para ponerse corto en los próximos minutos...


----------



## Misterio (1 Abr 2009)

7900 vaya cohete, acojonante.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2009)

Pues de momento el IBEX sube como un tiro... como si quisiera repetir el final de fiesta de ayer.


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Abr 2009)

Puf...absolutamente de coña,ahora sube desbocado...
De todos modos ya lo dijo Mulder,es momento de ponerse cortos...


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Abr 2009)

Buenas tardes 
Quiero sangre
Ampliado corto en Ibex a 7812
Otra posición corta en 7333(vieja)
Me he perdido la fiesta del inicio de sesión del Ibex
A ver si se les pasa la fiesta del dato cuando llegue el ISM

Hasta mañana.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Quiero sangre
> Ampliado corto en Ibex a 7812
> Otra posición corta en 7333(vieja)
> ...



Pero si ya ha salido!!!! Lo he posteado antes, ha salido mejor de lo esperado, por eso esta reacción tan al alza... 

Saludos...

PD: Ahora hay que elegir un buen momento para meter el hachazo...


----------



## Kujire (1 Abr 2009)

Hola a tod@s!!

voy larga en el stoxx desde 1960 ....

saludos


----------



## carvil (1 Abr 2009)

790 en el mini sp es resistencia (en intradía)


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Abr 2009)

Mierdaaaa!!
Gracias las cosas!!

No podía repasar el hilo.
Saludos


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero si ya ha salido!!!! Lo he posteado antes, ha salido mejor de lo esperado, por eso esta reacción tan al alza...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Ahora hay que elegir un buen momento para meter el hachazo...



Creo que será cuando el Stoxx (futuro) llegue a 2000 y de indicios de no poder con el.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que será cuando el Stoxx (futuro) llegue a 2000 y de indicios de no poder con el.



Ahí estamos esperando...  falta poco...


----------



## comparto-piso (1 Abr 2009)

Abro de nuevo cortos en el SAN a 5,32 esta vez con poquita cantidad


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2009)

mulder dijo:


> creo que será cuando el stoxx (futuro) llegue a 2000 y de indicios de no poder con el.



yes we can


----------



## Misterio (1 Abr 2009)

Venga va que hoy llegamos a 8000 ......


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> Abro de nuevo cortos en el SAN a 5,32 esta vez con poquita cantidad



Pues yo, al reves que tu... Esas plusvas tienen que ser para mi, que llevo mucho perdido.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2009)

Se ha estrellado contra el 23,6%fibo... 

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (1 Abr 2009)

subidón subidón chuchu chuchu chuchuUuuuUUUU!!! ++++50points

Edito: A LA BUCHACAAAAA!


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Se ha estrellado contra el 23,6%fibo...
> 
> Saludos...



Opinamos de la misma forma en ese aspecto 

Aunque yo uso 21.4%


----------



## carvil (1 Abr 2009)

Siguiente resistencia 795 arriba del canal, si lo supera 802 (futes).Felicitaciones a los que estan largos habia que tenerlos cuadrados para entrar ahora


----------



## Kujire (1 Abr 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Siguiente resistencia 795 arriba del canal, si lo supera 802 (futes).Felicitaciones a los que estan largos habia que tenerlos cuadrados para entrar ahora



..o no tenerlos: ... debe ser la primavera

Edito: tengo la caña puesta para entrar de nuevo.... esperando órdenes desde jiuston


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2009)

Ha pasado por poco la resistencia, lo véis capaz de ir a cerrar el gap del día 30? : Está en 2111,5...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2009)

Creo que ya no es buen momento para entrar cortos, la tendencia es demasiado alcista, aunque yo la esperaba al contrario.

Dejaremos los cortos para mañana.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2009)

El IBEX rozando los 8.000... me mareo... tanto vaivén.


----------



## kierevelos (1 Abr 2009)

Ya están ahi los 8.000 esto va para arriba.


----------



## carvil (1 Abr 2009)

Ojo!!! en la última subida el volumen bajó, cuidado.


----------



## Kujire (1 Abr 2009)

Este bicho tiene mucha fuerza hoy, tengo una nueva órden a la espera de ejecutarse

Edito: dentro 2017


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Este bicho tiene mucha fuerza hoy, tengo una nueva órden a la espera de ejecutarse
> 
> Edito: dentro 2017



Vigila, el S&P en 30' está a punto de estrellarse contra su MM200, en 806... ayer le paró a lo bestia la subida...

Saludos y suerte... 

PD: En el Stoxx le está haciendo de resistencia...


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Abr 2009)

Se me saltan las lagrimas viendo como esto sube de modo desbocado y yo fuera...que vida mas dura


----------



## Kujire (1 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vigila, el S&P en 30' está a punto de estrellarse contra su MM200, en 806... ayer le paro a lo bestia la subida...
> 
> Saludos y suerte...
> 
> PD: En el Stoxx le está haciendo de resistencia...



Gracias majo! estoy fuera a 2024, el stop protege-comisión saltó jeje


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Se me saltan las lagrimas viendo como esto sube de modo desbocado y yo fuera...que vida mas dura



Podría ser peor... podrías estar dentro, pero corto.


----------



## percebo (1 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Podría ser peor... podrías estar dentro, pero corto.



Entonces yo estoy peor, ala a redondear la semana
Por cierto alguna explicación para que subamos el doble que el dax, tan bien va nuestra chuper economia?


----------



## donpepito (1 Abr 2009)

Vendidas todas mis citis a 2.74USD y parte de CRITERIAs... a 2,36€

Cintra vendidas a 3,41€

Edito: CRITERIAS VENDIDAS AL COMPLETO a 2,36€

Mantengo ENDESA, por ahora.


----------



## Misterio (1 Abr 2009)

Intradía	[Imprimir]	



A estas horas resultado muy difícil explicar la muy violenta subida, que es mucho más violenta si tenemos en cuenta lo que se ha ganado desde los mínimos de la jornada.

Todas las crónicas internacionales dicen que es por los datos macro, pero creo que si han salido mejor de lo esperado el pending home y el ISM, este último la verdad es que bien poca cosa, también ha salido muy malo el de empleo de ADP y de ese ya ni lo nombran en las crónicas.

Es muy posible que esté influyendo muchísimo el que sea primer día del mes. Esta fenómeno de subidas el primer día de trading del mes no va demasiado bien en tendencia bajista, pero en ocasiones, sí resucita, y es muy posible que así sea.

Además no olvidemos en ningún momento, la pauta estacional alcista que casi todos los años se da en los primeros días de abril y que es posible esté en marcha. Esa pauta no es por que sí, sino por entrada de dinero en planes de pensiones de EEUU.

Todo esto sumado es posible que sea la causa real de las mejoras en el día. 

Sigue siendo la resistencia de referencia la zona de 805 en el mini S&P 500


Veo que Cárpatos esta igual de asombrado que yo, por lo menos tiene una explicación.


----------



## Kujire (1 Abr 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Intradía	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no puedo más que esbozar una ligera sonrisa de niña traviesa


----------



## tonuel (1 Abr 2009)

Joder, os dejo un par de horas y me encuentro con ésto... :


Mecagüen todo lo que se menea... :




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2009)

Pues ahora no estoy nada seguro de que mañana toque guano. Casi siempre me pasa lo mismo, acierto bastante por las mañanas y la cago por las tardes ¿alguien se había dado cuenta ya?


----------



## donpepito (1 Abr 2009)

Gracias Kujire... ayer me entró el panico y malvendi BAC a 6.50USD entrada en 6.05USD

No me gusta el HYPE que se está montando con M2M, etc.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2009)

Entro corto en el Stoxx, nivel 2089,5, más por sobrecompra que otra cosa...

A ver que tal, saludos...


----------



## donpepito (1 Abr 2009)

Amigo Tonuel... has llegado cuando ya nos hemos tomado los aperitivos... estoy fuera de todas las compras de la mañana... con JUGOSAS PLUSVALIAS, de esas que ya ni te acuerdas. XD


----------



## tonuel (1 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Amigo Tonuel... has llegado cuando ya nos hemos tomado los aperitivos... estoy fuera de todas las compras de la mañana... con JUGOSAS PLUSVALIAS, de esas que ya ni te acuerdas. XD




Ahora es que estoy a dieta..., por lo de marcar abdominal pal verano y tal... :o

Disfruta de las plusvalias esta noche, espero que te llegue... 











Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Abr 2009)

Gracias, yo prefiero las dominadas en la torre, estas plusvalías son XPLODE!


----------



## Kujire (1 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Gracias Kujire... ayer me entró el panico y malvendi BAC a 6.50USD entrada en 6.05USD
> 
> No me gusta el HYPE que se está montando con M2M, etc.



efecitvamente van a introducir cambios en la contabilidad, para los que estén duchos en el tema, las nomas FASB que son las que por aki nos rigen, así que no sólo el M2M sino que habrá otros cambios. Has hecho bien con las BAC, lo que más me gusta de ti es la frase de "que se lleven los últimos céntimmos otros", jeje lo mejor de BAC es su liquidez, pero es un riesgo. Aún recuerdo la jugada de Fannie de 0.50 a 1$ .... mi casa está más cerca gracias a tito Bernanke, *estoy para enviarle un regalo o algo,* porque ese SI que es un hombre!!

...no me puedo quejar de como me han tratado por aki


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2009)

Compradas SAN ayer a 5,05, vendidas hoy a 5,20
Compradas SAN hoy a 5,29, vendidas a 5,41

Estamos en operación bikini, nada de chuleton, me compraré un bolso.


----------



## donpepito (1 Abr 2009)

Mis felicitaciones para ambas. XD

El mercado USA me gusta... pero tiene mucho riesgo para quedarse "pillado" ...... una buena operación hubiese sido entrar en C a 1.00USD 

Luego están los cambios USD-EUR que hacen los brokers españoles. :-(


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Abr 2009)

Pero aqui no pierde ni cristo o que?


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Compradas SAN ayer a 5,05, vendidas hoy a 5,20
> Compradas SAN hoy a 5,29, vendidas a 5,41
> 
> Estamos en operación bikini, nada de chuleton, me compraré un bolso.



Vaya por dios, ahora empiezan a subir a lo loco... ¿por qué me precipito tanto? Si hubiera esperado un poco, ahora las tengo a 5,44.


----------



## xavigomis (1 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero aqui no pierde ni cristo o que?



Yo me he kedado pillado con 2 corto's...


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero aqui no pierde ni cristo o que?



Aqui perdemos todos, yo he perdido con unas SAN que compré a 6,14 mad: y tuve que "malvender" a 5,14, y con unas Mapfre de las que no quiero ni acordarme. Menos mal que era poca cantidad.

Por no hablar de unas GAM, que no las cuento porque todavía las tengo, pero voy palmando pasta.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2009)

El iTraxx sube 19 puntos con la subida en vertical de las bolsas... y el volumen, ejem, ejem... 







Saludos...


----------



## España1 (1 Abr 2009)

Ya vimos el suelo entonces???

¿Es hora de invertir en papelicos?


----------



## donpepito (1 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vaya por dios, ahora empiezan a subir a lo loco... ¿por qué me precipito tanto? Si hubiera esperado un poco, ahora las tengo a 5,44.




No hay que lamentarse, recuerda que antes no tenias nada.... siempre hay nuevas oportunidades.

Además si te vas de vacaciones la prox semana, mejor no quedarse dentro... yo estoy con ENDESA para largo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aqui perdemos todos, yo he perdido con unas SAN que compré a 6,14 mad: y tuve que "malvender" a 5,14, y con unas Mapfre de las que no quiero ni acordarme. Menos mal que era poca cantidad.



Gracias,es que me empezaba a sentir como el mas tonto del lugar


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> Yo me he kedado pillado con 2 corto's...



Hacemos un grupo de pillados con cortos...?

Yo tengo uno... :o

Saludos...


----------



## xavigomis (1 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hacemos un grupo de pillados con cortos...?
> 
> Yo tengo uno... :o
> 
> Saludos...



Yo he cerrado sta mañ 2 y había dejado orden para los otros 2, lástima q no entrase x las cosas raras q ha hecho el IBEX al no ir en consonancia con la RV europea... en fin 

Cerramos o abrimos más? (ahí, con coherencia...)


----------



## percebo (1 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hacemos un grupo de pillados con cortos...?
> 
> Yo tengo uno... :o
> 
> Saludos...



me apunto, dos mini cortos y dos puts comprados del dax
Alguien se apunta a denunciar lo del ibex hoy en comisaria?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hacemos un grupo de pillados con cortos...?
> 
> Yo tengo uno... :o
> 
> Saludos...



algo como el FORUM filatélico??  

pregunto: ¿como está el tema GM?


----------



## donpepito (1 Abr 2009)

La cot GM muy mal... ha tocado 1.58USD ahora en 1.77USD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2009)

Voy a hacer de pitoniso... 

Creo que antes de cerrar hoy mordemos polvo... 

Saludos...


----------



## crack (1 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hacemos un grupo de pillados con cortos...?
> 
> Yo tengo uno... :o
> 
> Saludos...



Aquí sigo con los míos... hoy he podido salir más que airoso, pero... voy a largo


----------



## Kujire (1 Abr 2009)

dentro de nuevo desde 2020 ..... si es que mola


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero aqui no pierde ni cristo o que?



Yo he palmado todo lo que gane estos 2 dias y esta mañana y sigo con algunos cortos,me los guardo para mañana,es que no aprendo.

Lo unico bueno Iberia que compre a 1,52 y vendi 5 centimos arriba pero lidapide las plusvalias :


----------



## xavigomis (1 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Voy a hacer de pitoniso...
> 
> Creo que antes de cerrar hoy mordemos polvo...
> 
> Saludos...



bufff, yo tengo mis dudas, como mañana de un buen tiron al alza en apertura me pensaré en abrir nuevos cortos...


----------



## percebo (1 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo he palmado todo lo que gane estos 2 dias y esta mañana y sigo con algunos cortos,me los guardo para mañana,es que no aprendo.
> 
> Lo unico bueno Iberia que compre a 1,52 y vendi 5 centimos arriba pero lidapide las plusvalias :



yo estoy contigo, 2500 euros ganados de los cuales solo quedan 500, pero seguro que esta es la buena, total, para que se lo quede el banco, animo con esos cortos..


----------



## donpepito (1 Abr 2009)

Es normal que tengamos perdidas, suelen compensarse si estás dentro... en la semana alcista apenas operé por tener pensamiento bajista.

Ahora.... he vuelto a ver la luz!


----------



## Kujire (1 Abr 2009)

bah ..ya me han echado ... no quieren jugar


----------



## rosonero (1 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Compradas SAN ayer a 5,05, vendidas hoy a 5,20
> Compradas SAN hoy a 5,29, vendidas a 5,41
> 
> Estamos en operación bikini, nada de chuleton, me compraré un bolso.



Ese loco SAN cuantas alegrías da si estás encima.

Ayer entré en 5.04 y salí en 5.14
Hoy entré en 5.34 (sí lo sé muy tarde) y salí en 5.41.

Vaya!! Que será medio chuletón o una cartera


----------



## percebo (1 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> bah ..ya me han echado ... no quieren jugar



Por lo que veo todos operais mucho en el intradia, yo no puedo, es un puto agobio, prefiero mirar la grafica al cierre o la apertura y poner los limites y dejarla así, prometiendome mil bofetadas si se me ocurre tocar cualquier botoncito. Porque cuando lo hacia no habia vez que no acabara palmando pasta.


----------



## Kujire (1 Abr 2009)

Esta tarde me paso por Tiffany's .... por aquello de invertir en oro claro claro


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Esta tarde me paso por Tiffany's .... por aquello de invertir en oro claro claro



¿Y que tal unos visillos?

Uy, tengo 200 mensajes, ya soy Notario. Doy fe, como "el Luisma".


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2009)

*JUEVES Y VIERNES USA:
Jueves 2
*A las 14.30:
-Peticiones de subsidio de paro semanales.
Dato previo: 652.000. Previsión: 650.000.

A las 16.00:
-Pedidos a fábrica de febrero.
Dato previo: -1,9%. Previsión: -1,5%.
Excluidos transportes:
Dato previo: +3,9%. Previsión: N/A%.

*Viernes 3
*A las 14.30:
-Datos completos de empleo de Estados Unidos de marzo.
Creación de empleo no agrícola:
Dato previo: -651.000. Previsión: -654.000.
Tasa de paro:
Dato previo: +8,1%. Previsión de +8,5%.
Ingreso por hora de los empleados.
Dato previo: +0,2%. Previsión: +0,2%.

A las 16.00:
-ISM de servicios de marzo.
Dato previo: 40,2. Previsión: 41.

A las 16.30:
-Índice del Instituto del Ciclo Económico ECRI.

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (1 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Por lo que veo todos operais mucho en el intradia, yo no puedo, es un puto agobio, prefiero mirar la grafica al cierre o la apertura y poner los limites y dejarla así, prometiendome mil bofetadas si se me ocurre tocar cualquier botoncito. Porque cuando lo hacia no habia vez que no acabara palmando pasta.



Hola, como todo al final se aprende, lo que me dá confianza es saber que ese "pardillo" (y cuando digo pardillo, es que lo es) que lo conozco, se saca una más plata en un mes que yo en un año... y ahora vuelvo a la hipótesis "si es un pardillo cómo se saca tanta plata??" ojo, a veces palma y le j*** como a tod@s pero no es más que perder el miedo a perder y no hacerlo a lo loco. Estas dos cosas son muy difíciles de hacer, porque a nadie le gusta perder y si no haces los deberes antriormente no sabes en lo que te has equivocado, simplemente te pulen.

tengo órden para 2030 (confirmada) pero no me atrevo, me entró la cagueta:o


----------



## Kujire (1 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y que tal unos visillos?
> 
> Uy, tengo 200 mensajes, ya soy Notario. Doy fe, como "el Luisma".



estoy en ello, pero a búsqueda de casa me lleva casi todo el tiempo ...

vaya, seguimos subiendo 2037, si me hubiera metido en 2030....

edito: echadme una mano qué tenemos por encima de 2034 (2109) en el stoxx?? diiossssss no comprendo porque no hago caso a jiuston!! ya se estńa riendo de mi por el pinganillo 2038 vaya ya 2040 max


----------



## carvil (1 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> estoy en ello, pero a búsqueda de casa me lleva casi todo el tiempo ...
> 
> vaya, seguimos subiendo 2037, si me hubiera metido en 2030....
> 
> edito: echadme una mano qué tenemos por encima de 2034 (2109) en el stoxx?? diiossssss no comprendo porque no hago caso a jiuston!! ya se estńa riendo de mi por el pinganillo 2038 vaya ya 2040 max



Hemos roto la resistencia 802 en el mini, vamos hacia 805


----------



## Kujire (1 Abr 2009)

queda claro por el volúmen de respuestas que más alla de 2040 es territorio sideral desconocido.

Yo me jugaria un corto ahora en 2038, pero no creo que caiga mucho...

stop protege comisión en 2036.... hoy llego a Tiffany's en taxi y todo!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ha pasado por poco la resistencia, lo véis capaz de ir a cerrar el gap del día 30? : Está en 2111,5...
> 
> Saludos...



Cerrado el gap del día 30... 

Saludos...


----------



## rosonero (1 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Por lo que veo todos operais mucho en el intradia, yo no puedo, es un puto agobio, prefiero mirar la grafica al cierre o la apertura y poner los limites y dejarla así, prometiendome mil bofetadas si se me ocurre tocar cualquier botoncito. Porque cuando lo hacia no habia vez que no acabara palmando pasta.



Mi caso es que soy novato en el tema y no tengo ni idea de análisis técnico, ni demás tecnicismos, así que cuando entro (siempre largo y en Ibex) estoy con el rabillo del ojo viendo cómo va y en cuanto gano algo digno salgo y hasta mañana. Es mi entrenamiento.

Pd. Ahora posteo menos por aquí porque sigo otro foro que se centra más en los largos del Ibex pero siempre os tengo en mis oraciones ( aunque es divertido ver como, a veces, alguien publica una entrada a corto cuando yo estoy entrando a largo en el mismo nivel)


----------



## carvil (1 Abr 2009)

Si rompe la resistencia en 805 cosa que dudo, iriamos hasta 825-830


----------



## Kujire (1 Abr 2009)

viviendo al filo de la navaja 2035,..... : casi me salta....

Edito: oe oe oe oeeeee oe oe oooe oee 2034 y bajando


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 Abr 2009)

Vaya coñazo, el guano no llega nunca, la bolsa siempre sube (aunque este en riesgo de quiebra GM y algunas cajitas españolas) :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2009)

Ventas Ford marzo en USA -40,9%, las de VW -19,7%...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (1 Abr 2009)

*DRAX downgrades General Motors Inc. (NYSE:GM) from Sell to Unload(cut loss). Price target 0.00*


----------



## Kujire (1 Abr 2009)

he visto los 2033?? si siiiiiii vaya y hoy juega mi Torres!

tengo el arma cargada para mover el stop .... venga 2032 a la vista

Edito: a romper el 2030

..... vale vale sesión de pelu y a Tiffany's en limo .... en plan Beyoncé

Edito2: me dice Jiuston que hay que soltar un poco, le voy a hacer caso, subo el stop a 2032

Edito3: a 2022.... luego ceno fuera y a ver los Nets, A torres lo veo luego... ... apúntate "pecata" que nos vamos de boys tonight OOOOPS

toy fuera a 2025, venga alguien se anima a entrar en 2025??


----------



## chameleon (1 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Es normal que tengamos perdidas, suelen compensarse si estás dentro... en la semana alcista apenas operé por tener pensamiento bajista.
> 
> Ahora.... he vuelto a ver la luz!



yo espero


----------



## donpepito (1 Abr 2009)

Hoy REPSOL era un intradia seguro... se mueve con el ibex, nunca va por su cuenta... Chameleon pronto veremos la venta de repsol... cepsa ha sido en un par de semanas.


----------



## chameleon (1 Abr 2009)

tienen que bajarla
hay que comprar rep con sangre, cuando parezca que se va al carajo, por debajo de los mínimos

ING ha subido más del 8%, mecachis. me sorprende como ha aguantado los 4 eur. tiene que estar a 3,4 la próxima semana


----------



## donpepito (1 Abr 2009)

Ahí estaremos para acumular.... XD


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy REPSOL era un intradia seguro... se mueve con el ibex, nunca va por su cuenta... Chameleon pronto veremos la venta de repsol... cepsa ha sido en un par de semanas.



Por fin habláis de algo interesante y no de intradías chorras...

¿No notáis a Repsol más alegre desde la noticia de Cepsa? No me jodáis, que hay petrodólares intentando controlar negocio downstream en España y en los mass media nadie dice ni "mú" de Repsol.

Cojones, que Repsol es el monopolista de refinado y distribución de hidrocarburos en España y media latinoamérica y comprar un euro de beneficio repsolero es mucho más barato que comprar un euro de beneficio de Cepsa.

En cuanto empiecen a caer más cajas y la caixa necesite billetes...


----------



## xavigomis (1 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Por fin habláis de algo interesante y no de intradías chorras...
> 
> ¿No notáis a Repsol más alegre desde la noticia de Cepsa? No me jodáis, que hay petrodólares intentando controlar negocio downstream en España y en los mass media nadie dice ni "mú" de Repsol.
> 
> ...





Dudo mucho que el Gobierno permita que Repsol pase a manos foraneas, si más no un stake de control.


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy REPSOL era un intradia seguro... se mueve con el ibex, nunca va por su cuenta... Chameleon pronto veremos la venta de repsol... cepsa ha sido en un par de semanas.



Nos ha jodido...y como se sabe cuando sube el ibex de antemano?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Abr 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> Dudo mucho que el Gobierno permita que Repsol pase a manos foraneas, si más no un stake de control.



Y yo dudaba que una empresa pública italiana se quedara y canibalizara Endesa, y yo dudaba de que el gobierno reconociera la crisis, y dudaba de que fuese a intervenir una caja socialista, y dudo que se intervengan más, y dudo de que la empresas alemanas y francesas se vayan a quedar España a precio de saldo...

A la fuerza, ahorcan. Tú tranquilo, que lo que hoy es imposible mañana es indispensable.


----------



## Kujire (1 Abr 2009)

pues yo no dudo en decirle SI al dinero

seguimos subiendo y yo voy larga en plan mojigata

Dow 7,758.81  +149.89 (1.97%)
S&P 500  811.07 +13.20 (1.65%)
Nasdaq 1,549.89 +21.30 (1.39%)

¿Que hay de la ley de "sentimiento contrario"??? hoy guano eh?


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> pues yo no dudo en decirle SI al dinero
> 
> seguimos subiendo y yo voy larga en plan mojigata
> 
> ...



Pues a mi me toca las bowlings seriamente tanta subida 
Al final me voy con ese que pedia voluntarios para pasar por comisaria para denunciar lo del ibex 

Mediamarkt decia que yo no soy tonto,pero esto me hace cuestionarmelo seriamente...


----------



## Kujire (1 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues a mi me toca las bowlings seriamente tanta subida
> Al final me voy con ese que pedia voluntarios para pasar por comisaria para denunciar lo del ibex
> 
> Mediamarkt decia que yo no soy tonto,pero esto me hace cuestionarmelo seriamente...



pues parece que ahora empieza a haber volúmen y todo ....


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> pues parece que ahora empieza a haber volúmen y todo ....



Estamos de suerte


----------



## Kujire (1 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Estamos de suerte










échale un ojo a la escalera de color


----------



## evidente (1 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Gracias,es que me empezaba a sentir como el mas tonto del lugar



jeje yo tambien, estaba que me relamía con las plus de l@s companer@s

mis citis recuperan un poco de color pero aún están anémicas, famélicas las pobres...


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Bla bla bla



Se que puede no resultar pertinente al tema...pero mola cantidubi la chica de tu avatar


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Nos ha jodido...y como se sabe cuando sube el ibex de antemano?



Muy facil, con esto


----------



## chameleon (1 Abr 2009)

niños y niñas
la bolsa se va a ir al guano, más vale plusvalías en mano...

es momento de cortos


----------



## Mckensy (1 Abr 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> niños y niñas
> la bolsa se va a ir al guano, más vale plusvalías en mano...
> 
> es momento de cortos




No digo que no, pero desde primera hora que se estaba diciendo eso mismo y peazo owneds ha habido hoy. Mañana será otro dia.


----------



## tramperoloco (1 Abr 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Mi caso es que soy novato en el tema y no tengo ni idea de análisis técnico, ni demás tecnicismos, así que cuando entro (siempre largo y en Ibex) estoy con el rabillo del ojo viendo cómo va y en cuanto gano algo digno salgo y hasta mañana. Es mi entrenamiento.
> 
> Pd. Ahora posteo menos por aquí porque sigo otro foro que se centra más en los largos del Ibex pero siempre os tengo en mis oraciones ( aunque es divertido ver como, a veces, alguien publica una entrada a corto cuando yo estoy entrando a largo en el mismo nivel)



^
Podrias decirnos de cual foro se trata ?


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Abr 2009)

Eso de salirse a las minimas ganancias (que yo lo hago mucho y asi me va) es que un solo dia malo te puede echar por tierra 10 exitosos,porque aguantas,aguantas para salirte en positivo...y la cagas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2009)

He de reconocer a 24minutos del cierre, que hoy no me esperaba para nada el día así... :
He de seguir las tendencias y no llevar una gráfica predefinida en mi cabeza...
Pero bueno de los errores se aprende, aunque cueste dinero... 

Saludos...

PD: He vendido uno de los dos cortos que abrí en 2089,5 en 2104,5...


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Abr 2009)

los ultimos dias de datos de paro, siendo horribles, han sido verdes no?


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Abr 2009)

Recuerdo cuando el ibex caia un 4% cada dia como aparecian 20 paginas nuevas cada dia en este hilo.Se nota que el madmaxismo vende mas por aqui


----------



## Misterio (1 Abr 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> niños y niñas
> la bolsa se va a ir al guano, más vale plusvalías en mano...
> 
> es momento de cortos



Mira que soy de los que lee atentamente tus comentarios porque me parecen bastante acertados, pero hoy también se iba a ir a tomar vientos y mira, no se ya me creo cualquier cosa pero parece que están aguantando la supuesta sangría.


----------



## evidente (1 Abr 2009)

es que son amarillistas
amantes del circo romano


----------



## tonuel (1 Abr 2009)

Cuando se es una simple gacela hay que aceptarlo y no pedir explicaciones... :



Saludos


----------



## percebo (1 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues a mi me toca las bowlings seriamente tanta subida
> Al final me voy con ese que pedia voluntarios para pasar por comisaria para denunciar lo del ibex
> 
> Mediamarkt decia que yo no soy tonto,pero esto me hace cuestionarmelo seriamente...



Gracias por lo de "ese" ya tengo hora para el juicio rapido, tengo el mismo abogado que les puso facua para el tema de forum


----------



## percebo (1 Abr 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Mira que soy de los que lee atentamente tus comentarios porque me parecen bastante acertados, pero hoy también se iba a ir a tomar vientos y mira, no se ya me creo cualquier cosa pero parece que están aguantando la supuesta sangría.



No "esta" aguantado la sangria, le "estan" aguantando la sangria, yo por si acaso aguantare los cortos hasta 8160 a ver que pasa, total 500 mas 500 menos, por lo menos no me quedo con cara de tonto. No me creo na.


----------



## rosonero (1 Abr 2009)

rosonero


> ...sigo otro foro que se centra más en los largos del Ibex...





tramperoloco dijo:


> ^
> Podrias decirnos de cual foro se trata ?



Bolsa, IBEX 35, y valores del mercado continuo - ecoBOLSA

Registro rápido, fácil y gratuito, y además, el IBEX en tiempo real. ¿Qué más se puede pedir?


----------



## percebo (1 Abr 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> rosonero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



te recomiendo este blog, y los articulos sobre renta variable, si acabas de empezar pon especial interes en la idea "la tendencia es tu amiga" te ahorrara mucho dinero. Pincha en el tema "Renta variable" a la derecha y si sientes curiosidad fijate en los historicos a ver como han acabado las recomendaciones y cuantas han sido ponerse largo.

Blog de Francisco Llinares Coloma: El doble techo del S&P formado por tendencias primarias

un saludo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> No "esta" aguantado la sangria, le "estan" aguantando la sangria, yo por si acaso aguantare los cortos hasta 8160 a ver que pasa, total 500 mas 500 menos, por lo menos no me quedo con cara de tonto. No me creo na.



Me has alegrado el día percebo...
Si un tio con un traje de esqueleto, comiendo una manzana y sentado en el sofá con los pies encima de la mesa, dice que 500 más o 500 menos, yo soy un privilegiado.... 

Saludos y suerte con los cortos mañana, yo voy desde el 2025,5 del futuro del Stoxx y aguantaré hasta el final...


----------



## cadizoe (1 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me has alegrado el día percebo...
> Si un tio con un traje de esqueleto, comiendo una manzana y sentado en el sofá con los pies encima de la mesa, dice que 500 más o 500 menos, yo soy un privilegiado....
> 
> Saludos y suerte con los cortos mañana, yo voy desde el 2025,5 del futuro del Stoxx y aguantaré hasta el final...



Cuidado amiho, estas hablando del DOCTOR MUEERTE todo un clasico, dedicado a todos los que como yo estan o son cortos.

YouTube - Faemino y Cansado - Superheroes: Doctor Muerte

desconozco si tiene superpoderes bajistas


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2009)

Yo mañana creo que me voy a mantener fuera. Me da un poco de miedo después de lo que ha dicho Chameleon.


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Abr 2009)

venga, vamos a darle emocion: viernes negro


no puede ser de otra forma, no?


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Abr 2009)

qué ha dicho chame?


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> qué ha dicho chame?



Que nos vamos al guano. Pero lo ha dicho con mucha rotundidad y en mi opinión es quien ostenta el mayor % de aciertos aqui.


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Abr 2009)

mas rotundo que esto?:

*VIERNES NEGRO*, pero mas negro que los cojones de un grillo en una mina de carbon a oscuras, de tan negro que va a ser, al final veremos la luz blanca al final... 

es que este hilo estaba aburrido con cortos y largos.... ademas Tonuel ha calentado y está listo para saltar al campo


----------



## cadizoe (1 Abr 2009)

Que? se han enganchado todos a los videos de faemino y cansado?

Sin lugar a dudas viernes negro, el problema es saber para quien.

Por cierto mi favorito, para ver y olvidarme de todo cuando superemos mañana los 8180, el acueducto de segovia.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-0NydaVskU&feature=related


----------



## Speculo (1 Abr 2009)

Nos vamos, como mínimo, al 8.500 del Dow Jones. Mañana el Ibex abre por encima de los 8.000. Los que están cortos que se vayan saliendo porque se van a pegar una torta de la que se van a acordar pero bien.

Me parece una soberana soplapollez ir contra mercado y, hasta que no se vean signos claros de debilidad, esto se va para arriba sin pausa.

Y si no, mañana me lo decís.


----------



## xavigomis (1 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me has alegrado el día percebo...
> Si un tio con un traje de esqueleto, comiendo una manzana y sentado en el sofá con los pies encima de la mesa, dice que 500 más o 500 menos, yo soy un privilegiado....
> 
> Saludos y suerte con los cortos mañana, yo voy desde el 2025,5 del futuro del Stoxx y aguantaré hasta el final...



Peña de llos cortos YA!


----------



## cadizoe (1 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Nos vamos, como mínimo, al 8.500 del Dow Jones. Mañana el Ibex abre por encima de los 8.000. Los que están cortos que se vayan saliendo porque se van a pegar una torta de la que se van a acordar pero bien.
> 
> Me parece una soberana soplapollez ir contra mercado y, hasta que no se vean signos claros de debilidad, esto se va para arriba sin pausa.
> 
> Y si no, mañana me lo decís.



Me apostaria una caña contigo, pero como si pierdo la apuesta no me quedara ni un duro..., de todas maneras yo la tendencia esa no la veo tan clara, diria que a corto plazo despues de romper una cuadruple cabeza estamos en el pulback, a ver si supera el techo de 8100, despues de eso si que habra una tendencia alcista.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2009)

Mulder, manifiéstate ¿que dice la Ouija para mañana?


----------



## Speculo (1 Abr 2009)

cadizoe dijo:


> Me apostaria una caña contigo, pero como si pierdo la apuesta no me quedara ni un duro..., de todas maneras yo la tendencia esa no la veo tan clara, diria que a corto plazo despues de romper una cuadruple cabeza estamos en el pulback, a ver si supera el techo de 8100, despues de eso si que habra una tendencia alcista.



Yo lo que creo es que, con lo que han hecho hoy los americanos, con que el Ibex abra por encima de 8.000 ya se estaría rompiendo, por adelantado, la resistencia esa que todo el mundo espera en los 8.100. Se pasarían los 8.100 como el que pasa por debajo de la bandera y se empezaría a dibujar un canal alcista nuevo, como está pasando en los índices de USA.

Vamos, que si mañana abre el Ibex por encima de los 8.000, yo me meto dentro y que caiga lo que tenga que caer.

Es importante ver qué es lo que hacen en Japón esta noche, pero yo me jugaría, no una, si no tres cervecitas a que mañana esto sigue rompiendo resistencias.


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Abr 2009)

el techo no olvidemos es los 8250


----------



## percebo (1 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Yo lo que creo es que, con lo que han hecho hoy los americanos, con que el Ibex abra por encima de 8.000 ya se estaría rompiendo, por adelantado, la resistencia esa que todo el mundo espera en los 8.100. Se pasarían los 8.100 como el que pasa por debajo de la bandera y se empezaría a dibujar un canal alcista nuevo, como está pasando en los índices de USA.
> 
> Vamos, que si mañana abre el Ibex por encima de los 8.000, yo me meto dentro y que caiga lo que tenga que caer.
> 
> Es importante ver qué es lo que hacen en Japón esta noche, pero yo me jugaría, no una, si no tres cervecitas a que mañana esto sigue rompiendo resistencias.



Ley de sentimiento contrario, cuidado con ella, a ver si arranca fuerte y cuando de en los 8100 nos da un sustillo, porque llevamos un desrreglo con el stoxx y el dax curioso estos días, hoy tambien parecia claro que esto empezaba para abajo y mira, no se lo que pasará por que con la cantidad de chorizos con pasta que hay aqui, quien sabe, pero por tecnico yo diria que toca castaña.

Tres cañas? osea que vas apalancado.

por cierto a ver si alguien me corrigue en los americanos, a corto plazo lo que veo es una figura de cambio de tendencia y luego un pulback y en los americanos todavia esta muy lejos de superar los limites anteriores, no como en el nuestro por la manipulación que hay.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> Peña de los cortos YA!



El jefe de todo esto es WBuffete, creo que ha dicho que lleva un corto en el TimoIbex desde 7300, que Jesús lo acoja en su seno...

Yo mañana aguanto como un campeón, Vaya si aguanto!!!! si Azkuna dice que el viernes guano, el viernes hay guano cojones!!!!

Saludos...


----------



## percebo (1 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El jefe de todo esto es WBuffete, creo que ha dicho que lleva un corto en el TimoIbex desde 7300, que Jesús lo acoja en su seno...
> 
> Yo mañana aguanto como un campeón, Vaya si aguanto!!!! si Azkuna dice que el viernes guano, el viernes hay guano cojones!!!!
> 
> Saludos...



Asi me gusta, quiero mi carnet, pago lo que sea, hacia arriba solo hay 500 o 1000 puntos como mucho, hacia abajo unas peazo de vacaciones donde te salga de las narices. A estos chorizos no les debe quedar mucho dinero para segir trampeando.

Por cierto un truco, yo hacia un año que no me metia, hasta el viernes que escuche en la radio, mañana el ibex puede superar el record de 13 dias consecutivos de subida, ahi lo vi claro, DIOS y tiene que serlo, creed coño.


----------



## xavigomis (1 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Asi me gusta, quiero mi carnet, pago lo que sea, hacia arriba solo hay 500 o 1000 puntos como mucho, hacia abajo unas peazo de vacaciones donde te salga de las narices. A estos chorizos no les debe quedar mucho dinero para segir trameando.
> 
> Por cierto un truco, yo hacia un año que no me metia, hasta el viernes que escuche en la radio, mañana el ibex puede superar el record de 13 dias consecutivos de subida, ahi lo vi claro, DIOS y tiene que serlo, creed coño.



graaaandeee!!!

Yo estoy x abrir más cortos si llega a 8100... pero me preocupa el apalancamiento....


----------



## percebo (1 Abr 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> graaaandeee!!!
> 
> Yo estoy x abrir más cortos si llega a 8100... pero me preocupa el apalancamiento....



Naaaa, se cierran en 8150 (precio del futuro) ya esta, por 70 leuros nos vamos a cagar ahora, a por la pensión, que cuando llegue el corralito encuentren pasta de verdad en nuestras cuentas. 

Un dato del dia 23 a hoy diferencia porcentual:


dow:-0.18
s&p500: -1.44
eurosstox: -1.25
Dax: -1.08
*Ibex: +0.25* Claaaroo, como hemos tenido noticias mucho mejores que los tristes de fuera, a la carcel con ellos, ladrones.

Aviso: el autor de este post solo durmió 2 horas el día de ayer, no se responsabiliza de los comentarios y consejos de su segunda personalidad, cualquier tipo de comentario mandenlo al nuevo nick que usare probablemente a partir de mañana. 

Suerte.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Abr 2009)

La cosa pinta chunga,yo estoy corto en ACS,Gamesa,San a 4,99 BBVA a 6,08 y Inditex me da verguenza hasta decirlo...
Mañana segun me levante tomare una decisión a las 8:55 hora zulu,aguanto el tipo hasta que bajen o le doy al boton los chapo y los paso a largos....
Pero presiento que pase lo que pase la volvere a cagar,me voy a quedar como festivaldelhumor un tiempo baneado del casino,si estan acabando las fichitas


----------



## percebo (1 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> La cosa pinta chunga,yo estoy corto en ACS,Gamesa,San a 4,99 BBVA a 6,08 y Inditex me da verguenza hasta decirlo...
> Mañana segun me levante tomare una decisión a las 8:55 hora zulu,aguanto el tipo hasta que bajen o le doy al boton los chapo y los paso a largos....
> Pero presiento que pase lo que pase la volvere a cagar,me voy a quedar como festivaldelhumor un tiempo baneado del casino,si estan acabando las fichitas



Largos?, un tio coherente como tu? NUNCA, si no quieres jugartela no seas ludopata y espera rezagado detras de un soporte majete.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Abr 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> graaaandeee!!!
> 
> Yo estoy x abrir más cortos si llega a 8100... pero me preocupa el apalancamiento....



Jajaja el apalancamiento,hoy lo aguante al maximo el 5% intradia y a las 5 me ejecutaron un corto,madre mia,el apalancamiento es un arma de destruccion masiva de gacelas


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Largos?, un tio coherente como tu? NUNCA, si no quieres jugartela no seas ludopata y espera rezagado detras de un soporte majete.



Ummm tienes razón,aguantare mis cortos,para malvenderlos que se los quede el banco!


----------



## percebo (1 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ummm tienes razón,aguantare mis cortos,para malvenderlos que se los quede el banco!



Malvender? esa palabra no existe, un stop ceñidito al proximo maximo y si te lo revientan les esperamos a la vuelta, a donde va a ir el puto ibex ahora? otra vez a los 16.000?, paciencia, si se escapa ahora ya lo trincaremos mas maduro, ya esta bien de dar pasta a los putos bancos con sus super ordenadores para intradia.


----------



## xavigomis (1 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Jajaja el apalancamiento,hoy lo aguante al maximo el 5% intradia y a las 5 me ejecutaron un corto,madre mia,el apalancamiento es un arma de destruccion masiva de gacelas



Mi apalancamiento suele superar ell 100%, se q es dificil, pero en esos temas se nota la ingenieria financiera y q soy de finanzas...

na, mañ si llega a 8100 abro 5 o 6 cortos más pa promediar... eso si, como siga subiendo la lio xDDD

Dr. Muerte, me parto con tu foto i tus comentarios!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Abr 2009)

Amigos "cortistas", tengo el grial... : Buscando entre foros, he encontrado esta gráfica...







Rezad esta noche malditos!!!!


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Amigos "cortistas", tengo el grial... : Buscando entre foros, he encontrado esta gráfica...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DIOOOOOS, otra noche en vela NOOOOO.

pero cuidado que no lo ha roto, no perdais la calma si pasa de 8100, no os dejeis tentar por el lado oscuro, esperar agazapado detras del 8030-8050 para meterle unos buenos cartuchazos de sal *CORTA*

Que cabrones, estan en todas partes, aguantando con putos alfileres, tarde o temprano se quedaran sin ellos y entonces a repartir su pasta, que no sean los unicos que se forren.


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

Esta grafica si que da miedo. ROTURA DE DOBLE CABEZA DEL S&P A LARGO PLAZO, 






No quieren que lo sepamos pero despues de eso el apocalipsis, el fin del capitalismo, pero antes... trinquemos su pasta para pegarnos la ultima orgia.


----------



## xavigomis (2 Abr 2009)

Otro grafikillo más...


----------



## rosonero (2 Abr 2009)

No seáis cab... y darnos un poquito más de cancha a los _larguistas_. Total, cuanto más subamos mejor será la caída, para vosotros 

pd. He oído en la radio que ZP anda haciendo de mediador en no sé qué posicionamientos entre USA vs Alemania/Francia, así que mañana 8160 y el viernes a por los 8.450 [ ironic-oniric off ]


----------



## carvil (2 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Amigos "cortistas", tengo el grial... : Buscando entre foros, he encontrado esta gráfica...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



joer , estas muy pillado?:

Edito: esa figura ya no se cumple ese chart es de hace dias


----------



## xavigomis (2 Abr 2009)




----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> No seáis cab... y darnos un poquito más de cancha a los _larguistas_. Total, cuanto más subamos mejor será la caída, para vosotros
> 
> pd. He oído en la radio que ZP anda haciendo de mediador en no sé qué posicionamientos entre USA vs Alemania/Francia, así que mañana 8160 y el viernes a por los 8.450 [ ironic-oniric off ]



Olvidaros, no escucheis las noticias, las recomendaciones, nada sirve, cuando tu te enteres todo estará descontado ya. El grafico, coño, solo el grafico, una burbuja de vacio, no entres siquiera aqui hasta que no haya cerrado el puto mercado, los stops y las ordenes al minuto de abrir y despues, de borrachera, putas, lo que querais, incluso trabajad, pero no mireis, no mires la luz, no seas un ciervo en la carretera. NO TOQUES EL PUTO BOTON hasta cinco minutos antes del cierre.

Larguistas? espera a que cambie la tendencia primaria y me unire a tu club, de momento prefiero estar en el club de "No regalistas de pasta"


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

carvil dijo:


> joer , estas muy pillado?:
> 
> Edito: esa figura ya no se cumple ese chart es de hace dias



Como que no? solo tiene que romper con claridad los 780 y ya veras que hombrito mas mono queda.


----------



## carvil (2 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Como que no? solo tiene que romper con claridad los 780 y ya veras que hombrito mas mono queda.



Los futuros cotizan ahora a 809


----------



## xavigomis (2 Abr 2009)

carvil dijo:


> los futuros cotizan ahora a 809



s&p 500 -0.30 808.90


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Los futuros cotizan ahora a 809



Los futuros no sirven de na, solo cuando hay pasta de verdad en juego se ve la tendencia, los futuros fuera de mercado solo sirven para liar a la gente y aprovecharse de unas horquillas brutales, por cierto, como eran los futuros ayer por la noche?.

Lo cierto es que el S&P solo está a 2,6 % de tocar los 780.


----------



## xavigomis (2 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Los futuros no sirven de na, solo cuando hay pasta de verdad en juego se ve la tendencia, los futuros fuera de mercado solo sirven para liar a la gente y aprovecharse de unas horquillas brutales, por cierto, como eran los futuros ayer por la noche?.
> 
> Lo cierto es que el S&P solo está a 2,6 % de tocar los 780.



crees q mañ el SP se despeña más de un 2,6%? 
Teniendo en cuenta la "cumbre" i el recorte de tipos...?


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> crees q mañ el SP se despeña más de un 2,6%?
> Teniendo en cuenta la "cumbre" i el recorte de tipos...?



Mañana, pasado... que mas da, es cierto hace siglos que no tenemos recortes del -5%, uuuppsss.

Si tu sabes todo eso y ni estas en el banco europeo y formas parte del G-20,21 o 22, seguro, seguro que el mercado ya lo ha descontado.

Cuidado no digo que no pase de la proxima resistencia, eso si, como caiga no va a ser suavecito.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Abr 2009)

Sres vayan bajandose los pantalones y poniendose en fila,mañana a la 9 hora zulu comienza la fiesta...


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Sres vayan bajandose los pantalones y poniendose en fila,mañana a la 9 hora zulu comienza la fiesta...



Me pido una, hasta mañana, a dormir malditos.


----------



## carvil (2 Abr 2009)

Esta es la gráfica perfecta, además no necesita explicación


----------



## Mulder (2 Abr 2009)

Señores!

Vengo a sacarles de dudas, o a hundirles mucho más en ellas 

La tendencia es indudablemente alcista, aunque es débil pero se sustenta en el 2o mínimo de ayer. Mínimo creciente, por cierto.

Ayer estaba equivocado con lo de la tendencia bajista pero era un momento dificil y decisivo, aunque conseguí acertar lo que ocurriría por la mañana, pero no lo he conseguido con los gringos que son un hueso duro de roer, para mañana espero más subidas y la bajada podría ser el viernes, pero solo será para respirar un poco de tanta subida, no hay razones para pensar en este momento en cortos mientras no se rompa la tendencia.

Y quien esté corto sufrirá mientras la tendencia siga igual.

Yo no juego a entrar y tener fe en que ganaré, yo entro para ganar y por eso sigo la tendencia, cuando entro a contratendencia normalmente acaba ocurriendo lo inevitable, por eso creo que mañana tocan más subidas. Análisis aparte, pero que tambien me lo dicen, ojo.

Hoy hemos superado resistencias fuertes (aunque ya empiezan a estar gastadas de tanto paso arriba y abajo) y eso no es moco de pavo, piensen en ello y olviden los cortos por ahora.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Abr 2009)

este que nunca se equivoca está de acuerdo:


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2009)

Yo apuesto a que esta pedazo de mierda que es el ibex va a llegar a subir efectivamente hasta el entorno de los 8100 para terminar cerrando la sesion en rojo.Estoy fuera porque obviamente tampoco confio en mis pronosticos al 100% 

Hala,ahi queda eso


----------



## Claca (2 Abr 2009)

Primero, deciros que...¡Os quiero! Dicho esto, a esta hora, faltando sólo 30 minutos para que el Nikkei baje la persiana, el tema está así:

8,687.99 +336.08 

En consecuencia, los futuros apuntan alto, muy alto:

España 35 8139 8157 06:33 +190 
Wall Street 7864 7870 06:33 +113 
Alemania 30 4200.4 4207.4 06:33 +72.1 

No logro comprender como estando las cosas tan mal la gente sigue metiendo pasta en el chiringuito, pero lo cierto es que es así y hay que aceptarlo. Yo, eso sí, ahora no me metía largo ni de coña. Creo, sin temor a equivocarme, que quedan rebajas para rato.

Edito: Vale, según bloomberg, esta subida se debe a que la economía va menos mal de lo previsto y que se dice que hay indicios de recuperación. Me hace gracia que luego citen a un tío que dice que "la sensación de estabilidad en los mercados fomenta el consumo", es decir, que se trata de que parezca que la cosa va bien para que la gente compre. Algo así como repetir "los pisos no bajan, los pisos no bajan" hasta que la gente realmente lo crea. Lástima que esa película ya la hemos visto. ¿False bottom entonces?


----------



## Misterio (2 Abr 2009)

200 puntos arriba el Ibex, me da que algo ha cambiado en la bolsa..


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Primero, deciros que...¡Os quiero! Dicho esto, a esta hora, faltando sólo 30 minutos para que el Nikkei baje la persiana, el tema está así:
> 
> 8,687.99 +336.08
> 
> ...



A LOS JAPOS LES VAIS A HACER CASO, SI LLEVAN 10 AÑOS CAYENDO Y ENCIMA NOS HAN COLOCADO UNAS PUTAS TELES PLANAS 5 VECES MAS CARAS DONDE SE VER PEOR EL JURGOL?

No ha cambiado nada, solo meten pasta los jubiletas que hacen caso al su "amigo" director del banco, cuatro ludopatas y los cabrones que la estan manipulando.

Futuros? +200? no me creo nada, ya veremos si pasa de 8100 a la apertura, mucho me extrañaria.

Yo corto, en 8100 le vuelvo a cascar más y recompro en 8170.

Ya esperare a que vuelva a 8040 o se acerque a la siguiente resistencia.

Repito donde cree que va el puto ibex?, acaso vamos recuperar los 16000?

Suerte, me voy al curro.


----------



## Misterio (2 Abr 2009)

De hecho a lo mejor pasa los 8200 en la apertura de seguir así.

El Ibex se tendrá que ir a tomar por saco pero a lo mejor nos toca esperar a Otoño para ver esa película.


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> De hecho a lo mejor pasa los 8200 en la apertura de seguir así.
> 
> El Ibex se tendrá que ir a tomar por saco pero a lo mejor nos toca esperar a Otoño para ver esa película.



Si claro un salto de apertura de +3 %, 

Si alguien compra un futuro ahora a 8200 le casco tarde o temprano un nelson xxxl


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Abr 2009)

¿Quien decía que en este hilo solo se escribía cuando había bajadas brutales? El IBEX va p'arriba y aqui la gente escribe a las 5 y las 6 de la mañana. ¿Es que nunca dormis?

Yo me voy a comprar unas palomitas con las plusvalías de ayer, y a intentar observar todo desde fuera (no sé si podré, últimamente soy la más rápida del oeste dandole al botón de comprar).


----------



## Claca (2 Abr 2009)

Dormir es de pobres. Al final el nikkei ha cerrado con una subida del 4.4% en 8719 (+367). Ahora mismo los futuros del ibex están a +250 :


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

Ibex +250

Dax +90

UUUUUMMMMM, seremos mas listos que los alemanes?, esta mejor nuestra economia?


----------



## tonuel (2 Abr 2009)

Pues esperaremos al lunes negro, justo después de la reunión del G20... 



Saludos


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

donde estan los + 290? ahora


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> donde estan los + 290? ahora



Acaban de salir más de 123000 parados en marzo en España...

Buenos días a tod@s por cierto...


----------



## Claca (2 Abr 2009)

Hombre, nadie esperaba en serio que se mantuviera, pero al menos quedaba bonito


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

ay ay ay, que nos vamos a hechar unas risas.



ENSEÑAME LA PASTA!, SUELTALA PUTA!

Ultimo mensaje de este usuario hasta las 17.30 horas.

suerte


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Abr 2009)

El futuro del Ibex ha bajado 125 puntos... de 8251 a 8128... 

Saludos...


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

Dioosss que tensión,

Ya se que dije que no entraria más pero tengo que soltar adrenalina


----------



## Speculo (2 Abr 2009)

¿Alguien aceptó mi apuesta de cervecitas? 
Subo a cuatro cañas, que estoy que lo tiro hoy


----------



## Mulder (2 Abr 2009)

A los buenos días!

Creo que no hay más que añadir, ayer noche ya dije que la tendencia alcista es fuerte y que tocan largos, evidentemente pueden haber rebotes y recesos, pero seguiremos subiendo, aunque no tengo claro lo que ocurrirá este viernes.

Yo tampoco duermo mucho estos días, aunque sigo investigando nuevos sistemas y no entro al mercado.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Creo que no hay más que añadir, ayer noche ya dije que la tendencia alcista es fuerte y que tocan largos, evidentemente pueden haber rebotes y recesos, pero seguiremos subiendo, aunque no tengo claro lo que ocurrirá este viernes.
> 
> Yo tampoco duermo mucho estos días, aunque sigo investigando nuevos sistemas y no entro al mercado.



En algun momento tendremos que cerrar el supergap que hemos dejado... yo sigo con mis cortos...

Saludos...


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> En algun momento tendremos que cerrar el supergap que hemos dejado... yo sigo con mis cortos...
> 
> Saludos...



YES WE CAN, hasta que rompa de verdad


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Alguien aceptó mi apuesta de cervecitas?
> Subo a cuatro cañas, que estoy que lo tiro hoy



Las veo y subo a una racion de gambas, para asentar la cerveza.


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

Comprad, comprad todo el papelon que os suelten, que no va a faltar la pasta.


----------



## xavigomis (2 Abr 2009)

Para gustos colores...


----------



## Speculo (2 Abr 2009)

Yo estoy de acuerdo con ese gráfico. El Ibex va a ver los 4.000 o los 3.000.
Estamos en tendencia bajista a largo plazo, quizás varios años.

Pero ahora toca subir. Y creo que bastante. Por eso creo que las estrategias han de formarse en función de las corrientes y no en función de lo que se crea que un índice va a desarrollar en un año o en dos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Abr 2009)

Cambie los cortos en los banquitos por largos,esto me salio bien,luego cerre cortos de ACS e INDITEX aqui me dieron bien....
Mantengo cortos en Gamesa y Endesa.
Abri largos en Repsol y Acciona


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

hannibal lecter dijo:


> cambie los cortos en los banquitos por largos,esto me salio bien,luego cerre cortos de acs e inditex aqui me dieron bien....
> Mantengo cortos en gamesa y endesa.
> Abri largos en repsol y acciona



eso tiene un nombre, ludopatia.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Abr 2009)

Iberia a 1.63 soy gilipollas por soltarlas ayer tan pronto...me quema el papel en las manos.
Estoy acojonado con los largos,voy a ver si los liquido dignamente y espero la apertura gringa,vaya 2 dias que llevo :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> eso tiene un nombre, ludopatia.



Lo se,estoy enfermo


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Lo se,estoy enfermo



Asi me gusta el primer paso es reconocerlo.


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

Adios, a esperar a la vuelta


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Abr 2009)

Asalto a 8200 hamijos.....


----------



## Speculo (2 Abr 2009)

La lógica dice que debería darse la vuelta antes de atacar los 8.200, pero poca lógica veo hoy por aquí.
Y encima USA que viene pisando fuerte...


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Abr 2009)

recuerden en el subsconciente "black friday"


 es para darle emocion, a ver si puede con los 8250


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

Cuidado, me acaban de llamar de Barclays que si quiero un deposito a 5 años al 15%, , se les acaba la pasta. Leña con el papelon.


----------



## terraenxebre (2 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Cuidado, me acaban de llamar de Barclays que si quiero un deposito a 5 años al 15%, , se les acaba la pasta. Leña con el papelon.



joooooooooooooooooooooooer


----------



## devest (2 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Cuidado, me acaban de llamar de Barclays que si quiero un deposito a 5 años al 15%, , se les acaba la pasta. Leña con el papelon.



¿Esto es broma, no? :O


----------



## terraenxebre (2 Abr 2009)

Papá papá en ocasiones veo......


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Abr 2009)

15% al final de esos años


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 15% al final de esos años



Al final de los tiempos mas bien, como si me ofrecen el 300%


----------



## terraenxebre (2 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Al final de los tiempos mas bien, como si me ofrecen el 300%



por cierto si ponen ese tipo de interés a esos años.....¿ querrá decir que esto no se va a solucionar en menos de 5años?


JO JO JO...euribor por los suelos este tiempo y después, una vez solucionada la crisis de liquidez....prefiero no pensarlo...pero yuri al 6% ya me parece poco.


----------



## tonuel (2 Abr 2009)

Y nosotros con las palomitas viendo como evoluciona el ibex... 




Saludos


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Y nosotros con las palomitas viendo como evoluciona el ibex...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otra cosa no, pero emocionante, ni Hitchcock, por cierto si el futuro del Ibex toca los 8200 oires cabezazos contra la parede desde Cádiz.


----------



## donpepito (2 Abr 2009)

He vendido el 90% de mis queridas ENDESAS a 14,58€ me quedo el 10% en cartera.


----------



## tonuel (2 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He vendido el 90% de mis queridas ENDESAS a 14,58€ me quedo el 10% en cartera.




estas hecho un sentimental... :o



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (2 Abr 2009)

Me salgo del BBVA por quinta o sexta vez ya en 10 días.
Ya ni llevo la cuenta de lo que llevo ganado con este valor.

Y el cabrón sigue subiendo. En breves minutos me vuelvo a meter.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Abr 2009)

mi teoria estupida... alguna hay que tener para apoyar la caida de mañana... que luego no digan. 

Cuando la bolsa tocaba fondo e iba a los 6000 PAT, subio un 20% una semana antes a que lo hiciera el ibex.... ahora esta cayendo desde que tocamos los 8100 un -15%

 es que luego pedis teoriaas


----------



## donpepito (2 Abr 2009)

El lunes me voy al rancho para desconectar...


----------



## xavigomis (2 Abr 2009)

hemos visto un peaso rally de 1500 puntos cuando todo el mundo decia que nos hundiamos.... 

ahora que todo el mundo ya habla de rally y que esto se va al cielo, veo una posible trampa alcista superados los niveles en el ibex de 8.150, makillando dicho nivel a 8.200... de ahi que contemple un posible techo en el ibex a corto plazo... asi que mucho ojo...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Abr 2009)

Solte las BBVA a 6.7
A ver si llega SAN a 5.7 y las suelto


----------



## Speculo (2 Abr 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> hemos visto un peaso rally de 1500 puntos cuando todo el mundo decia que nos hundiamos....
> 
> ahora que todo el mundo ya habla de rally y que esto se va al cielo, veo una posible trampa alcista superados los niveles en el ibex de 8.150, makillando dicho nivel a 8.200... de ahi que contemple un posible techo en el ibex a corto plazo... asi que mucho ojo...



Esto yo le he leído en algún otro sitio...


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

UUUUUUYYYYYY

A mi me da algo, casi...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Esto yo le he leído en algún otro sitio...



Eso esta clarisimo,hasta que Tonuel no se meta largo no nos vamos al hoyo,si es que nos vamos.


----------



## donpepito (2 Abr 2009)

Ya ha salido el 10% restante... hay demanda de ENDESAs a 14,58€

Estoy fuera al completo.


----------



## Speculo (2 Abr 2009)

Pues si esto no corrige un poco, yo no entro más.

En 8.200 huele a caca, pero si los pasa, no sé yo.
Y hoy, prohibidas la bajadas por imperativo político.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Abr 2009)

Fuera de todo,solo me quedo con unos pequeños cortos en Endesa y Gamesa.
Espero a BBVA y SAN para ratear unos centimillos mas abajo.


----------



## Speculo (2 Abr 2009)

Esto no baja.
En los dos bancos no hay quien entre.

Tal vez TEF, que está ahí jugando con los 15,35. Si esto pega otro petardazo, se podría ganar algo con ella.


----------



## tonuel (2 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Eso esta clarisimo,hasta que Tonuel no se meta largo no nos vamos al hoyo, *si es que nos vamos*.



:


Me has hecho recordar a Juanluís... :





Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Abr 2009)

estamos a 22 puntos del cielo


----------



## Mulder (2 Abr 2009)

El Stoxx se está yendo ahora mismo hacia 2300, aunque mañana podríamos tener un respiro en las subidas pero no será un 'black friday' ni mucho menos, es probable que ni siquiera acabemos en rojo.

Llevamos dos días de subida, podríamos plantarnos en 2300 el jueves que viene, con lo cual se cumplirían 7 días de subidas seguidas (que es lo que espero). 

Curiosamente el jueves que viene es luna llena 

¿Se apuestan algo a que salen las cosas así?


----------



## Pabajista (2 Abr 2009)

Para los amantes de los dibujitos os dejo uno con mi sensación.

Creo que hasta 8500 hay recorrido para subir antes de visitar el hoyo, o como dicen por hay, si es que nos vamos... Que yo creo que si.


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

AAAAAG, adios cortos y cervezas, a currar.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Abr 2009)

bbva y san e ibex tocando el cielo... a ver que pasa...


----------



## Slashizzy (2 Abr 2009)

Yo usando el mismo ****** de SNB:

¡Cambio social ya!

Apuesto a que el Ibex llegará a -20.304

(ahora no digo ni cuando ni como)


----------



## Slashizzy (2 Abr 2009)

El foro censura la palabra "******"? (s-c-r-i-p-t)


----------



## Kujire (2 Abr 2009)

hoy va a ser una día memorable

Los futuros del S&P llegando a 830!!! mamasita mamasita


----------



## asm2001 (2 Abr 2009)

una pregunta tonta:

que quiere decir cuando decis que vais cortos o largos con tal o cual acción?

gracias.


----------



## Kujire (2 Abr 2009)

asm2001 dijo:


> una pregunta tonta:
> 
> que quiere decir cuando decis que vais cortos o largos con tal o cual acción?
> 
> gracias.



Visita la FAQ, que para eso está


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> hoy va a ser una día memorable
> 
> Los futuros del S&P llegando a 830!!! mamasita mamasita



Recomiendame un par de cosas para meterme en el Ibex.
Gracias guapa.


----------



## asm2001 (2 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Visita la FAQ, que para eso está



ok gracias, no sabia que hay salia todo esto.

Alguna recomendacion para el ibex? nos esperamos que termine esta subida? entrar ahora creo que es arriesgado no?


----------



## Kujire (2 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Recomiendame un par de cosas para meterme en el Ibex.
> Gracias guapa.



Buenos dias Hannibal, el que sabe del Ibex es Don Pepito, yo ya tengo bastante con los green-gos, aunque ahora estoy haciendo mis pinitos en el Stoxx.

Ahora bien, yo estaría pendiente de los bancos hoy, se esperan buenas nuevas en 40 mins + (nadaporakinadaporallá y el M2M ahoranoloves) las bolsas están descontando eso, es decir saben algo que los demás no, fíjate como suben hoy las autos en Europa después de que GM vaya a la bancarrota (no tienen vergüenza de una compañera malita, qué gente), pues eso que se dice ...el muerto al hoyo y al vivo me lo f*** ....: o algo asi


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2009)

Vaya,me levanto y para variar otro subidon...esto ya empieza a ser aburrido 
Aunque diria que no puede quedar mucho ya que sin pensarlo demasiado,por puro instinto he ido a pinchar donde pone comprar (me contuve,eso si) y eso es que las gacelillas ya deben de estar entrando en la trampa 

O no,sabe Dios


----------



## Mulder (2 Abr 2009)

asm2001 dijo:


> ok gracias, no sabia que hay salia todo esto.
> 
> Alguna recomendacion para el ibex? nos esperamos que termine esta subida? entrar ahora creo que es arriesgado no?



Si crees que vas a tener suerte pero no sabes mucho de bolsa mejor opera con papel y lapiz y deja el dinero guardado para cuando sepas de bolsa de verdad o veas que consigues resultados satisfactorios.

1a regla del trading: preserva tu capital.
2a regla del trading: no olvides nunca la 1a regla.


----------



## Mulder (2 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya,me levanto y para variar otro subidon...esto ya empieza a ser aburrido
> Aunque diria que no puede quedar mucho ya que sin pensarlo demasiado,por puro instinto he ido a pinchar donde pone comprar (me contuve,eso si) y eso es que las gacelillas ya deben de estar entrando en la trampa
> 
> O no,sabe Dios



Yo creo que si queda mucho, aunque sería recomendable entrar largo hoy en los mínimos del día, que será más o menos cuando el S&P alcance el 809.25, el gap de hoy, estoy razonablemente seguro de que lo cerrarán.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Abr 2009)

Dentro de BBVA a 6.65 quien me ha visto y quien me ve...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Abr 2009)

Preparados para bajar...? 
Me voy a meter largo... 

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Abr 2009)

Dentro de SAN a 6.67


----------



## chollero (2 Abr 2009)

mulder como ves la tarde y mañana?


----------



## donpepito (2 Abr 2009)

HL:

Algunas cot con futuro:

CRITERIA, si rompe los 2,43€

TELECINCO

GRIFOLS

ACS

TECNICAS REUNIDAS

ENDESA si rompe los 15,10€


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Dentro de SAN a 6.67



Que fue del amante de los cortos?


----------



## chollero (2 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Dentro de SAN a 6.67



pues si que has comprado caro, te han timado


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Abr 2009)

chollero dijo:


> pues si que has comprado caro, te han timado



suele pasar...:


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2009)

chollero dijo:


> pues si que has comprado caro, te han timado



Se trata de que no se las quiten,si hay que pagar 1 euro mas se paga sin problemas.Es mentalidad de inversor grande 


(has puesto 6,67 en vez de 5,67...de ahi lo de que has comprado caro)


----------



## Mulder (2 Abr 2009)

chollero dijo:


> mulder como ves la tarde y mañana?



Más o menos es lo que dije antes, esta tarde es probable que bajemos a cerrar el gap y mañana podríamos hacer un rato el tonto por abajo para empezar a subir fuerte a media mañana o cuando abran los gringos.

Este lunes tendríamos un fuerte gap al alza, pero siempre dependiendo de donde nos quedemos el viernes.

A los datos, ni caso, salgan como salgan. Al G-20 que le den morcilla 

PD: ayer mirando por la CNN lo que hicieron los jerifaltes del G-20 me di cuenta de que no sacaron a zapatitos ni una sola vez.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2009)

Bueno,parece que ha sido solo un recorte y no el cataclismo anunciado...


----------



## Mulder (2 Abr 2009)

Bankinter era una buena apuesta para largos hoy a 7.93, creo que sería interesante entrar si volviera a alcanzar ese precio y se girara ahí.


----------



## awai (2 Abr 2009)

hoy cierra rojo!


----------



## Newclo (2 Abr 2009)

Tipos a 1.25 y no a 1 como esperaba todo el mundo.... a ver si vamos a caer....


----------



## chollero (2 Abr 2009)

Mutua Madrileña ha decidido vender su participación del 5% en Sacyr y el 2% que posee en Respsol, según ha anunciado Ignacio Garralda, presidente de la aseguradora en la presentación de resultado de la entidad.


La intención de Mutua es desprenderse de estas acciones cuando su cotización lo haga oportuno tomando como referencia la puesta a valor de mercado de estas acciones realizada por la aseguradora en sus cuentas del año pasado.

Con esta actualización Mutua ha pasado a contabilizar las acciones de Sacyr a 6,36 euros, frente a un precio medio de compra de 35,1 euros, mientras que Repsol ha quedado en 15,10 euros, frente a un precio medio de compra de 27,6 euros.

el negocio del año, saludos


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

No mireis a la luz, no os paseis al lado oscuro.

esperar a que vuelva.......

Me voy a comer

Suerte.

Por cierto todos los indices estan haciendo en el intradia una figura muy mona, a ver si la acaban de pintar.

Por cierto, solo un cuarto de bajada y los indices ni se inmutan? nadie se viene conmigo a comisaria?


----------



## Kujire (2 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... FASB ...y del G20*

La junta de admon del FASB ha decido NO VARIAR su visión en contabilización en los GAAPP de los activos valorados al M2M, sin embargo han decidio "relajar" su contabilización con respecto a las "acciones de empresas cotizadas" las cuales no estén "activamente negociadas" en mercado ?¿**: 

Esto que suena a chino, es basícamente si uno considera que sus activos (aun cuando coticen) no reflejan el valor (porque estás casi en la bancarrota,....guano etc,,) dado que no están activamente negociadas, es decir nadie las quiere..... no problem be happy y los valoras como quieras?¿?¿?¿ ... ahora veremos las implicaciones que tiene esto, *parece poca chicha... pero no porque lo que interesa aki son las morgage-baked securities, es decir las garantías que tienen muchas empresas que han pedido créditos y que ahora sus acciones valen una mierda, a priori (salvo que me equivoque u error) serían las grandes beneficiadas. Veremos como evolucionan las cosas ...*

Del G20 la primera decisión es poner pasta parael FMI y el BM, al final queda como sigue: 750B$ para el FMI y 100$B para el BM


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Abr 2009)

USA: Las peticiones de paro de la semana del 28 de marzo suben de 657.000 a 669.000, mucho peor que las 650.000 esperadas. Peor cifra desde 1982.

La media de 4 semanas sube de 650.250 a 656.750. Peor media desde 1982.

El total de parados sube de 5,567 millones a 5,728 millones nuevo récord.

Pésimo dato, malo para bolsas y bueno para bonos. Desde luego parece claro que el dato de empleo de mañana no va a ser nada bueno

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (2 Abr 2009)

Coñe! Me había entrado una orden en BBVA a 6,60 ¿Cuándo cojones ha estado el valor a ese precio desde las 13:00?


----------



## xavigomis (2 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> No mireis a la luz, no os paseis al lado oscuro.
> 
> esperar a que vuelva.......
> 
> ...



vamos, es q si llegan a bajar 0,5 subíamos un 10% xDD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Abr 2009)

El S&P se estrella en el max del 26-Marzo, el Stoxx casi, el Ibex a su rollo... 

Muy importante el 834/5 del EsePe500...

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (2 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El S&P se estrella en el max del 26-Marzo, el Stoxx casi, el Ibex a su rollo...
> 
> Muy importante el 834/5 del EsePe500...
> 
> Saludos...



Lo que le está costando tres cojones es pasar de 830 al SP.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2009)

Estaba yo pensando...

Si los tipos de interes no han hecho mas que bajar en los ultimos meses,y la bolsa ha seguido cayendo,no deberia haber mucho potencial alcista guardado aun? De hecho cuando los tipos empiecen a subir (porque no queda camino hacia abajo) y la gente piense que la bolsa deberia bajar...no sera el momento para que aparezca ese pontencial? :::

Me explico?


----------



## Kujire (2 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... FASB*

Ampliando la noticia del FASB

Relajan el "valor de mercado" para los mercados ilíquidos como CDS's, Subprimes etc.... que están en los balances de los bancos.

Los bancos están de rally

A partir de ahora los bancos tienen Licencia para mentir. Los bancos se convierten en menos transparentes, y esta medida no ayuda a hacer análisis adecuados, por lo que no cambia la situación, todavía tienen mucha mierda en sus balances y ahora podrán mentir y dar beneficios. Esto que una bomba de relojería, en mi opinión, sobre todo si los bancos necesitan más dinero público.... esto es muy mala noticia propia de Tim manos largas....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Lo que le está costando tres cojones es pasar de 830 al SP.



Hablo del fut del miniS&P... ha estado en 833 en PM...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ampliando la noticia del FASB
> 
> Relajan el "valor de mercado" para los mercados ilíquidos como CDS's, Subprimes etc.... que están en los balances de los bancos.
> 
> ...



Ya tenemos explicación para la subida...


----------



## Mulder (2 Abr 2009)

Esta tarde toca guano moderado.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Abr 2009)

Oro por debajo de los 900 e ISM en 12 minutos...


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Esta tarde toca guano moderado.




Definame usted ese "guano moderado", porque yo veo que esto no hace más que subir, sobre todo los banquitos y mi GAM.


----------



## carvil (2 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ampliando la noticia del FASB
> 
> Relajan el "valor de mercado" para los mercados ilíquidos como CDS's, Subprimes etc.... que están en los balances de los bancos.
> 
> ...



Kujire, esto lo han votado en el FASB? Es que no tengo claro si lo han aprobado o no.

P.D. Buenas tardes


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2009)

A este ritmo de motogp se nos planta el ibex en 16000 en dos telediarios...y todo fue un mal sueño


----------



## Mulder (2 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Definame usted ese "guano moderado", porque yo veo que esto no hace más que subir, sobre todo los banquitos y mi GAM.



El S&P está ahora en 825.50 y tiene el gap en 806.25, ese es el recorrido que preveo para esta tarde, a partir de ese momento deberíamos volver a subir. Aunque podrían dejarlo para última hora, pero no lo veo muy probable.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Abr 2009)

Entro corto en Stoxx 2184,5...  hay k tener fe...


----------



## Mulder (2 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Entro corto en Stoxx 2184,5...  hay k tener fe...



Yo me esperaría, aun no ha entrado suficiente volumen en el S&P.


----------



## Speculo (2 Abr 2009)

Fuera del BBV a 6,81. Un 2.5% a la buchaca. A ver qué hace ahora.


----------



## Fourier (2 Abr 2009)

No entiendo nada... con la que está cayendo y la bolsa como un cohete... que alguien me lo explique.


----------



## kierevelos (2 Abr 2009)

Esto se dispara IBEX:8249.50


----------



## Speculo (2 Abr 2009)

Fourier dijo:


> No entiendo nada... con la que está cayendo y la bolsa como un cohete... que alguien me lo explique.



No hay nada que explicar. La gente quiere comprar acciones y los que venden son menos que los que quieren comprar, así que el precio sube. Pregúntales a los que compran por qué lo hacen.

Yo he comprado para ganar dinero. La crisis no se me ha pasado por la cabeza en ese momento.
Luego he vendido porque ya había ganado lo que quería. La crisis ha seguido sin pasar por mi cabeza en ese otro momento.

Con los demás será lo mismo.


----------



## Misterio (2 Abr 2009)

BUeno 835 en el S&P ahora debería de caer digo yo.


----------



## Stuyvesant (2 Abr 2009)

Posible ventilador de guano a finales de semana tras la resaca del G-20. Fuente; me ha daó por ahí mirando las tendencias.



> "La era del secreto bancario terminó", dijo Timms




G20 regulará grandes fondos cobertura: borrador comunicado - Yahoo! Noticias


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2009)

Esto es una puta mierda,a mi no se me ocurre ninguna explicacion un poco mas tecnica


----------



## Misterio (2 Abr 2009)

Los pedidos a fábrica en EEUU suben en febrfero 1,8% mejor que el 1,5 % esperado, si bien atención al dato previo ya que se revisa a la baja de -1,9 a -3,5 %.

Si quitamos toda la partida de transportes para evitar la distorsión de los aviones, donde pocas unidades, causan grandes variaciones porcentuales tenemos que que la subida sigue siendo buena con el +1,6%. 

Dato moderadamente bueno para bolsas y moderadamente malo para bonos.


Joder que cara tienen estos americanos con los datos, se los inventan y al mes siguiente dicen que bueno que eran bastante peores.


----------



## tonuel (2 Abr 2009)

¿Algún dia lo entendereis...? :o



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (2 Abr 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Kujire, esto lo han votado en el FASB? Es que no tengo claro si lo han aprobado o no.
> 
> P.D. Buenas tardes



Si, ya lo han anunciado, es oficial


----------



## Mulder (2 Abr 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Posible ventilador de guano a finales de semana tras la resaca del G-20. Fuente; me ha daó por ahí mirando las tendencias.



Según mis análisis esto subirá hasta finales de la semana que viene, como ya he dicho esta mañana, habrán 7 días exactos de subida y el último coincidirá con una luna llena.

También sospecho que la cercanía de la semana santa nos va a llevar arriba por ser un período vacacional, exactamente igual que sucedió en las pasadas navidades.

Ya saben que opino de los fundamentales a corto plazo.


----------



## carvil (2 Abr 2009)

Entro corto al SAN, con cuidadin


----------



## Speculo (2 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esto es una puta mierda,a mi no se me ocurre ninguna explicacion un poco mas tecnica



Lo que yo no entiendo es por qué la gente trata de buscar explicaciones a algo que es absolutamente visceral.
¿A cuánta gente conoces tú que compre acciones de Telefónica porque quiere formar parte de esa gran compañía? ¿Y que compre acciones del Santander o del BBVA?

Esto es una cosa totalmente incoherente, donde la gente lo único que busca es ganar dinero con la compra-venta de un producto.

Si la gente ve que esto sube mucho, se suman al carro para no quedarse descolgados y la bolsa sube más. No tiene por qué haber una explicación coherente. Sólo se trata de que, al cerrar (o mantener en el tiempo) la operación, haya más dinero en tu cuenta.


----------



## Kujire (2 Abr 2009)

Carvil, una vez más lo confirman ... no saben cómo decirlo para que parezca que no cambian casi nada, en vez de M2M hablan de Fair Value, etc.... la votación se está llevando a cabo pero "al parecer" la opinión general es la que he dicho, la vuelta a la mentira SOLO para esos activos ilíquidos que nadie quiere CDS, MBS etcs..., es decir que no se negocian, y que permitirán valorarlos con otros criterios diferentes a los del M2M


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Lo que yo no entiendo es por qué la gente trata de buscar explicaciones a algo que es absolutamente visceral.
> ¿A cuánta gente conoces tú que compre acciones de Telefónica porque quiere formar parte de esa gran compañía? ¿Y que compre acciones del Santander o del BBVA?
> 
> Esto es una cosa totalmente incoherente, donde la gente lo único que busca es ganar dinero con la compra-venta de un producto.
> ...



Hombre,buscar una explicacion no es por una cuestion de ser un hombre mas sabio,sino que esa explicacion te permita ganar pasta en el futuro.
Por otro lado,los movimientos viscerales son cosa de las gacelas,como dicen por aqui...pero quien tiene capacidad para mover las cotizaciones no actua asi.


----------



## Tupper (2 Abr 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Los pedidos a fábrica en EEUU suben en febrfero 1,8% mejor que el 1,5 % esperado, si bien atención al dato previo ya que se revisa a la baja de -1,9 a -3,5 %.
> 
> Si quitamos toda la partida de transportes para evitar la distorsión de los aviones, donde pocas unidades, causan grandes variaciones porcentuales tenemos que que la subida sigue siendo buena con el +1,6%.
> 
> ...



Cárpatos web:

16:10:21 h. 

* ¿Seguro? *



Las crónicas internacionales son coincidentes, la televisión de EEUU, lo repite sin cesar, los datos macro muestran que se está deteniendo la contracción, están saliendo "mejor de lo esperado". Un servidor va a permanecer por el momento es un escepticismo prudente, y creo que es importante nos demos cuenta de todos los chanchullos con que se andan en EEUU.

El día 5 de marzo de 2009, el futuro del Dax a las 16h subía repentinamente de 3791 a 3827. ¿Motivo? la alegría del dato de pedidos a fábrica que había salido mucho mejor de lo esperado, que bien, que repiquen las campanas...En lugar de -3,5% como esperaban los analistas, salía -1,9%...

Hoy sin que nadie se de cuenta, revisan ese dato de enero de -1,9 a -3,5 %...y se quedan tan frescos...los analistas lo habían calculado perfectamente, y ahora lo devuelven a su sitio, pero el "mejor de lo esperado" del mes pasado ya no se lo quita nadie.

Hoy estamos con las mismas, y muchos datos están en la mismas, ya verán mañana el de empleo del mes pasado como lo revisan a peor...

Nada es verdad, nada es mentira, todo depende del color con el cristal con que se mira,* y en EEUU se las saben todas*...


----------



## Misterio (2 Abr 2009)

Si, queda claro que habrá que fiarse más de las revisiones de datos que de los datos del mes.


----------



## Tupper (2 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No hay nada que explicar. La gente quiere comprar acciones y los que venden son menos que los que quieren comprar, así que el precio sube. Pregúntales a los que compran por qué lo hacen.
> 
> Yo he comprado para ganar dinero. La crisis no se me ha pasado por la cabeza en ese momento.
> Luego he vendido porque ya había ganado lo que quería. La crisis ha seguido sin pasar por mi cabeza en ese otro momento.
> ...



Yo estoy de acuerdo con Speculo, no hay que buscarle los tres pies al gato.

Es una tendencia y punto. No hay nada concreto que la justifique.

La bolsa tiene mucho de psicología.

Haced surf y punto.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Abr 2009)

Fuera d elos banquitos
Estoy flipando con Gamesa,la tengo en cortos a 9,77...le voy a meter otros para diluir la media...esto es una pesadilla,pongo un circo y me crecen los enanos


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Fuera d elos banquitos
> Estoy flipando con Gamesa,la tengo en cortos a 9,77...le voy a meter otros para diluir la media...esto es una pesadilla,pongo un circo y me crecen los enanos



Que coincidencia...estaba a puntito de abrir un post diciendo que el amigo Lecter tenia que haber ganado pasta hoy...recuerdo esa entrada en bbva y san...


----------



## Mckensy (2 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Fuera d elos banquitos
> Estoy flipando con Gamesa,la tengo en cortos a 9,77...le voy a meter otros para diluir la media...esto es una pesadilla,pongo un circo y me crecen los enanos



Pues yo estoy en largos en ella des de hace dos dias. Haz lo que tu creas pero en mi humilde opinion se va directo a los 11,80 €. Pero bueno, ya veremos porque es un chicharrón.


----------



## Kujire (2 Abr 2009)

jeje no iba mal encaminada con lo de los banquitos.... si es que le tengo que hacer más caso a Jiuston


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Abr 2009)

Corto en popular a 5,19 donde coño van estos banquitos de medio pelo subiendo un 7%


----------



## Speculo (2 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hombre,buscar una explicacion no es por una cuestion de ser un hombre mas sabio,sino que esa explicacion te permita ganar pasta en el futuro.
> Por otro lado,los movimientos viscerales son cosa de las gacelas,como dicen por aqui...pero quien tiene capacidad para mover las cotizaciones no actua asi.



Bueno, los que mueven el mercado a su antojo es evidente que operan de otra forma. Nosotros sólo somos cervatillos en medio de la nada que tratan de aprovechar una situación. Aún así, el que mueve el mercado con mucho dinero, en esencia, persigue lo mismo que el cervatillo y no dudará ni un instante en dejar en la cuneta a otros muchos como él si con ello gana dinero. Aunque lo haga de forma distinta.

Por eso digo siempre que ir contra mercado es una chorrada.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Abr 2009)

Mckensy dijo:


> Pues yo estoy en largos en ella des de hace dos dias. Haz lo que tu creas pero en mi humilde opinion se va directo a los 11,80 €. Pero bueno, ya veremos porque es un chicharrón.



Gamesa sube y baja muy fuerte cuando menos te lo esperas,cuando a los señores les de la gana la tiran para abajo como un muñeco,yo que tu vendia a 10.9 yo le metere ahi mas cortos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2009)

Yo recuerdo como si fuera ayer cuando Gamesa se marco un -20% en una sesion...ojito ojito


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Abr 2009)

Mas cortos a Gamesa a 10.9 no me quedo largo hoy ni loco


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2009)

Se me estan poniendo como dos balones de nivea de tanto ver subir,subir y subir...y yo aqui mirando desde la grada 
Creo que van a pasar semanas hasta que vuelva a entrar,seguro que me como la tendencia bajista entera.


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Abr 2009)

Buenas tardes
He cerrado cortos esta mañana.Buena untada me han dado.
Lo del mark-to-market ha sido una putada.Pero en CNBC había siempre debate y bankeros pidiéndolo.Al final se han llevado el gato al agua.
El ibex jugando con la directriz bajista de medio plazo.
A lo mejor la semana que biene habrá que quitarse la piel de oso y ponerse el casco vikingo.
Quizás antes de las 17,30 ponga un largo sobre Nikkei y aprovecho el gap.

Hasta el lunes.


----------



## Mckensy (2 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Gamesa sube y baja muy fuerte cuando menos te lo esperas,cuando a los señores les de la gana la tiran para abajo como un muñeco,yo que tu vendia a 10.9 yo le metere ahi mas cortos.



Jejeje pues dale cera. es verdad que la mueven a su antojo pero bueno yo las mantendré. SI se va pa abajo pues ya saltará el stop loss que no me voy a quejar. 

Suerte con los cortos.

Salu2


----------



## Speculo (2 Abr 2009)

El Ibex dispuesto a atacar los 8.300-

Y pienso que aún queda tramo de rebote (sí, rebote, sí, que seguimos en tendencia bajista).


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2009)

La mejor prueba de la existencia de leoncios es la basura esa de Union Fenosa,que por el motivo que sea no interesa lo mas minimo y no se mueve.O es que a la gente de a pie que mete sus ahorrillos le produce algun sentimiento de rechazo inexplicable?


----------



## Speculo (2 Abr 2009)

Es que Unión Fenosa se va a quedar en nada cuando salga del Ibex y termine la OPA ¿Para qué te vas a meter ahí habiendo las compañías que hay?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La mejor prueba de la existencia de leoncios es la basura esa de Union Fenosa,que por el motivo que sea no interesa lo mas minimo y no se mueve.O es que a la gente de a pie que mete sus ahorrillos le produce algun sentimiento de rechazo inexplicable?



Tiene una opa,te las compran todas a un precio cercano al que marca.


----------



## javso (2 Abr 2009)

Está claro que hoy era el día de los banquitos, BBVA y SAN descontrolados.

Nos vamos a los 8500 sin remedio, a tocarlos de aquí al miércoles


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Abr 2009)

Llegamos justito al 8300 cuando el dow ataca los 8000


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tiene una opa,te las compran todas a un precio cercano al que marca.



Bueno,eso si parece una explicacion razonable,la verdad es que no tenia ni idea


----------



## rosonero (2 Abr 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> No seáis cab... y darnos un poquito más de cancha a los _larguistas_. Total, cuanto más subamos mejor será la caída, para vosotros
> 
> pd. He oído en la radio que ZP anda haciendo de mediador en no sé qué posicionamientos entre USA vs Alemania/Francia, *así que mañana 8160 y el viernes a por los 8.450* [ ironic-oniric off ]




JA JA JA Me quedé corto !!!


----------



## Speculo (2 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tiene una opa,te las compran todas a un precio cercano al que marca.



Es más, creo que las compran a 18,05. Si compras 10.000 al precio actual (18,00) te sacas unos 100 euros


----------



## Mckensy (2 Abr 2009)

*Esto se dispara!!!!!!! ::*


----------



## Mulder (2 Abr 2009)

Pues los gringos siempre consiguen hacer lo contrario de lo que predigo. Cuando me toque predecir a los gringos otra vez lo haré al contrario de lo que pienso y, tal vez, así acierte.

Es que tiene narices la cosa, siempre hacen lo más ilógico.


----------



## wsleone (2 Abr 2009)

Viva el Ibex35 *OLE !!!!!*


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Abr 2009)

Al final abierto largo sobre nikkei 8866.

Con un poco de suerte compensaré el roto.

Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2009)

El que parece que definitivamente se ha dado de baja es festivaldelhumor.Si viese sus acerinox a 9,60 se le saltaban las lagrimas de la emocion


----------



## Speculo (2 Abr 2009)

Yo pensaba que esto quedaría sobre los 8.300 o así, pero no sé, se ve muy fuerte todo...

Estoy hasta por entrar otra vez al BBVA, así que no digo más.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2009)

Vaya mierda (para variar),he estado a punto de meterme en Gam a 11,05...y la veo en subasta a 11,46...

Hala,alegria...+9,46% el SAN...me jubilo,esto no es para mi


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Abr 2009)

<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xlEYRnX1aKE&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xlEYRnX1aKE&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>


----------



## tonuel (2 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> venga, vamos a darle emocion: *viernes negro*





Lo siento hamijo... 












Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo siento hamijo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hoy es jueves


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> hoy es jueves



La verdad es que esa linea es muy clarita,desde luego el momento de la verdad esta cerca...


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Abr 2009)

estamos justo justo justo justo


pero justo justo justo


justo AHÍ

podemos subir hasta 8500 y no habremos roto nada... si los supera... primero 9250 y luego 9800?? si llega a 9800 la crisis ha acabado para volver en 2 años



en españa no


----------



## tonuel (2 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> hoy es jueves




Lo que va por delante va por delante... 



Saludos


----------



## chollero (2 Abr 2009)

reclutamiento de gacelas?


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Abr 2009)

el oro que tal? 900?

el petroleo que tal?


futuros del DAX?

es para dar emocion a este hilo


----------



## tonuel (2 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> el oro que tal? 900?
> 
> el petroleo que tal?
> 
> ...




Si quieres emociones fuertes compra gamesas... :o



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (2 Abr 2009)

Viendo lo que hacen el Dow y el SP, igual es muy aventurado, pero mañana toca corregir el exceso. Vamos, que los que han ganado un 10% o un 20% en dos días, por pura lógica venderán mañana nada más abrir.
No sé si será un viernes negro o no, pero la gente sí que se va a meter los beneficios en el bolsillo y a esperar a que esto baje algo para volver a entrar.

Por supuesto, no tenemos en cuenta la codicia, la locura, los nervios, ... Que pueden dar al traste con cualquier predicción.

Quiero mis cervezas


----------



## carvil (2 Abr 2009)

chollero dijo:


> reclutamiento de gacelas?



Puede ser


----------



## Pabajista (2 Abr 2009)

Pabajista dijo:


> Para los amantes de los dibujitos os dejo uno con mi sensación.
> 
> Creo que hasta 8500 hay recorrido para subir antes de visitar el hoyo, o como dicen por hay, si es que nos vamos... Que yo creo que si.



Me autocito para un "yalosabiayoismo", desde luego es el momento de cielo o infierno. En cualquier caso, rompa arriba o abajo, no será la definitiva que nos lleve al suelo o al techo.


----------



## donpepito (2 Abr 2009)

El sentimiento es el de siempre que hay un mini rally... atrapa gacelas, etc... pero la realidad es que actuamos con mucha cautela... por este motivo... nos quedamos (algunos) mirando desde fuera, es muy complicado desprenderse de este sent. bajista. arghh!!!

Mi enhorabuena a todos los que han realizado plusvalias!


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2009)

Segun IGMarkets...España 35 +35...
Lo dicho,a esto se le ha olvidado lo que es bajar


----------



## xavigomis (2 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Segun IGMarkets...España 35 +35...
> Lo dicho,a esto se le ha olvidado lo que es bajar



España +60...

Lo dicho, COMPRA COMPRA, rápido, q se acaban....

X cierto, he cerrado los 2 cortos q me kedaban con una buena oshtia, menudo palo...


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> España +60...
> 
> Lo dicho, COMPRA COMPRA, rápido, q se acaban....
> 
> X cierto, he cerrado los 2 cortos q me kedaban con una buena oshtia, menudo palo...



Si despues de dejar pasar un +25% del ibex me meto ahora y me estampo...no quiero ni pensarlo 
Mejor me quedo quietecito por tiempo indefinido.


----------



## Misterio (2 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si despues de dejar pasar un +25% del ibex me meto ahora y me estampo...no quiero ni pensarlo
> Mejor me quedo quietecito por tiempo indefinido.



Si ahora todo lo que ves te parece supercaro, me pasa igual, veo San a 5.90 y me parece una locura, que en un año será una locura si pero a lo mejor se va hasta 7 y nos quedamos mirándo pasar.


Yo esperaré al lunes prefiero confirmar que va a haber una pausa larga en la tendencia bajista a entrar y que de repente empiece a bajar otra vez.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Abr 2009)

Vamos, que soy el único que mantiene los cortos... 

Antipatriotas!!!! Al menos, el que abrí hoy saltó el stop... :o

Saludos...

PD: Llamarme por mi nombre real, gacela nº1


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Abr 2009)

SAN se acerca al 6, arggg

Huelo crack

(la droga, no)


----------



## carvil (2 Abr 2009)

Hay rumores de que este señor ha dejado su casa de Chelsea y se ha instalado en el barrio Salamanca


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Abr 2009)

Hola ^^

Bueno ya la he cagado... he abierto cuenta en Renta 4 y mañana abriré un corto con Gamesa (ya me había fijado cuanto ha subido hoy...¿recogida de beneficios mañana?).

El corto lo abriré con CFDs. ¿Alguien que use estos derivados?.

Bueno que sea lo que dios quiera... mañana toca acojone jaja

Un saludo


----------



## Speculo (2 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hola ^^
> 
> Bueno ya la he cagado... he abierto cuenta en Renta 4 y mañana abriré un corto con Gamesa (ya me había fijado cuanto ha subido hoy...¿recogida de beneficios mañana?).
> 
> ...



Cuidado con los CFDs si no los has usado nunca, que te despluman a la primera de cambio.
¿Renta4 tiene comisión mensual hagas lo que hagas, no?


----------



## Gamu (2 Abr 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> España +60...
> 
> Lo dicho, COMPRA COMPRA, rápido, q se acaban....
> 
> X cierto, he cerrado los 2 cortos q me kedaban con una buena oshtia, menudo palo...



ya se que jode, pero algunos ya avisamos de esto hace no demasiado tiempo. 

Se mascaba inflación y recuperación desde hace semanas, y se prevee que se pongan algunas bases que permitan que la recuperación sea robusta a futuras burbujas financieras (cesta de monedas como reserva internacional, cambio de moneda en relación a las commodities, eliminación de paraisos fiscales, denuncia del proteccionismo y fortalecimiento de los reguladores internacionales....) 

Ponerse corto en una accion con PER de 3 o 4, es un suicidio. Y las que más PER tienen en el IBEX es 13 o 14, pero son compañias anticiclicas inmunes al bajismo. 

Ojo con el siemprebajismo, igual que el siemprealcismo te proporcionará victorias, pero te llevará a la derrota final.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El sentimiento es el de siempre que hay un mini rally... atrapa gacelas, etc... pero la realidad es que actuamos con mucha cautela... por este motivo... nos quedamos (algunos) mirando desde fuera, es muy complicado desprenderse de este sent. bajista. arghh!!!
> 
> Mi enhorabuena a todos los que han realizado plusvalias!



Totalmente de acuerdo,es mas yo hoy en largos con los bancos,aun ganando dinero estaba deseando cerrar las posiciones,creo que de tanto leer el foro nos creemos que mad max esta a la vuelta de la esquina...


----------



## Claca (2 Abr 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> ya se que jode, pero algunos ya avisamos de esto hace no demasiado tiempo.
> 
> Se mascaba inflación y recuperación desde hace semanas, y se prevee que se pongan algunas bases que permitan que la recuperación sea robusta a futuras burbujas financieras (cesta de monedas como reserva internacional, cambio de moneda en relación a las commodities, eliminación de paraisos fiscales, denuncia del proteccionismo y fortalecimiento de los reguladores internacionales....)
> 
> ...



No se puede ser siempreloqueseaista, pero lo que está claro que esto todavía no ha terminado. Simplemente porque en España justo ahora estamos empezando a sentir la crisis financiera nacional y, dado la ponderación de los bancos en el ibex, queda guano para rato. Globalmente tampoco se puede afirmar que las condiciones estén mejorando y aunque finalmente se llegara a un acuerdo para sentar las bases de un sistema anticrisis y prorecuperación, nada nos asegura que este llegue a funcionar y, aunque lo hiciera, esto no se vería hasta dentro de algún tiempo. No sé cuándo, pero tendremos buenas dósis de realidad bajista.


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Abr 2009)

Hola Speculo

Tiene de mantenimiento 2 euros más iva. Hay condiciones para no pagarlas... pero yo no voy hacer más de 25 operaciones al trimestre.

Se que hay que tener mucho ojo y solo operar cuando esté delante del PC, viendo el mercado en tiempo real.

Pero tiene la ventaja que es bastante económico en cuanto a comisiones (intradías a 1.5€ menos de 3 mil y 2.5€ hasta 6 mil ).

Un saludo


----------



## Gamu (2 Abr 2009)

Claca dijo:


> No se puede ser siempreloqueseaista, pero lo que está claro que esto todavía no ha terminado. Simplemente porque en España justo ahora estamos empezando a sentir la crisis financiera nacional y, dado la ponderación de los bancos en el ibex, queda guano para rato. Globalmente tampoco se puede afirmar que las condiciones estén mejorando y aunque finalmente se llegara a un acuerdo para sentar las bases de un sistema anticrisis y prorecuperación, nada nos asegura que este llegue a funcionar y, aunque lo hiciera, esto no se vería hasta dentro de algún tiempo. No sé cuándo, pero tendremos buenas dósis de realidad bajista.



También habian dosis de realidad alcista en 2007, y sin embargo la bolsa petó. 

La bolsa adelanta acontecimientos, cuando la recuperación sea visible por los datos publicados, será demasiado tarde para entrar. 

Por otro lado, aunque lo que dices del sistema financiero español es cierto, ya está más que descontado de las cotizaciones. Joer! BBVA y SAN cotizan a Per 4-5!!!!! Eso es un chollo aunque se dividieran los beneficios por dos (suponiendo recapitalizaciones del 100% nada menos). No queda recorrido a la baja en la gran banca.

Otra cosa son los bancos medianos, algunos de ellos tienen cotizaciones que si podrían bajar, pero estos no arrastran el IBEX.

Telefónica, que es un 25% del índice, cotiza a PER 8. Muy barata por fundamentales.

En serio, yo no veo por ninguna parte el recorrido bajista que todos pregonais. Tal y como están las cosas, si volviera a haber pánico los bancos centrales solo tendrían una opción: imprimir billetes. Eso beneficia a la bolsa. 

En resumen, yo opino que pase lo que pase en los próximos meses, el entorno es favorable a la bolsa (salvo madmax).


----------



## Claca (2 Abr 2009)

Siempre se habla de que todo está descontado, pero hasta ahora el sistema financiero español era el más sólido del mundo. Ahora dirás que no, que ya se sabía que esto iba a pasar, pero, entonces, si tan descontado está todo, ¿por qué cada vez que peta una aseguradora o un banco la bolsa se hunde? ¿Realmente la gente sabe lo que se nos viene encima? ¿Realmente la gente descuenta el escenario más probable, en mi opinión, expuesto en el foro (pisos a precio de risa, morosidad por las nubes, etc)?


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2009)

Tu (gamu en concreto) no piensas que es extraño,como comentaba antes,que despues de bajar y bajar los tipos de interes...la bolsa haya estado cayendo? no es antinatural?No deberia tener una tendencia alcista durante algunos meses? 

Un poco de luz,por favor


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (2 Abr 2009)

Mi intuición me dice que veremos los 5000 en el Ibex más pronto que tarde.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2009)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Mi intuición me dice que veremos los 5000 en el Ibex más pronto que tarde.



Mi intuicion (y mi experiencia) me dicen que jamas tienes que guiarte por la intuicion en estos temas.


----------



## Bayne (2 Abr 2009)

En cuanto se intervenga otra cajita (yo en esto sigo a ir- a pies juntillas), guano de nuevo.
Por cierto, hola a todos, siento el descalabro de Festival, espero que vuelva aunque sólo sea para comentar, tenía mucho salero
Kujire es una crack (¿alguien ha descubierto ya quién es la preciosidad de su foto de avatar?)


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vamos, que soy el único que mantiene los cortos...
> 
> Antipatriotas!!!! Al menos, el que abrí hoy saltó el stop... :o
> 
> ...



Quieto parado, que yo he estado aguantando el tipo tambien, nada de largos, al final he tenido que dejar huir al enemigo, pero ya le pillaremos a la vuelta, eso si no se esconde en uno de los cierres el muy cobarde (lo mas posible).

Parte del día:

Dos brigadas minis han aguantado duramente la carga del enemigo ibix, apollado por dinero obtenido del saqueo de las arcas publicas, las dos brigadas han aguantado hasta casi las 12 horas, momento en el que al haber perdido 500 efectivos de la misma el sargento stop ha actuado y a retirado ambas brigadas, derrotadas pero con una moral alta, estos se han escondido esperando al enemigo ibix detras del cerro 8060, con el refuerzo de dos nuevas brigadas, sin embargo aunque el enemigo estuvo cerca no llegó a estar a tiro. Igualmente se espero en el pico 8420 con otras dos brigadas por si en un avance alocado se podía practicar un ataque de guerrilla, pero el cobarde enemigo no se a atrevido a avanzar tanto.

Se han colocado dos espias PUTiantos de nacionalidad alemana infiltrados entre los enemigos, pero al no alimentarse de el mismo tipo de productos que el ejercito de nacionalidad larguiana, estan languideciendo, sufrimos por ellos, esperemos que vuelvan pronto (antes de mayo de 09) o serán nuevas perdidas.

Es una batalla perdida, pero los efectivos estan casi intactos, la moral alta, y el enemigo se a adentrado en un cerro sin salida, nos apostaremos, montaremos nuestra munición CORTA, y esperaremos a dar el tiro de gracia, nuestros ideales son elevados, no nos pasaremos al enemigo aunque nos ofrezca regalos, que aunque parezcan apetitosos pueden desembocar en graves diareas y gastos continuos para su mantenimiento en comisiones.

NO MIREIS LA LUZ, NO TOQUES EL BOTON, SIENTE LA FUERZA.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Abr 2009)

Al final no me he podido resistir al festival alcista, y me he metido, con mucho miedito, en SAN a 5,71. Me he tenido que salir a 5,80 porque me tenía que ir y no me quería quedar pillada. Al final ha llegado a 5,90, que rabia que me da.

En fin, las plusvas de hoy para comprar una cartera, a juego con el bolso de ayer. 

He vendido las GAM que tenía hace... mogollón, he ganado algo, pero le he dado al botón porque mañana igual pega bajón, que no me fío nada. No vuelvo a entrar nunca más en este valor. 

Ahora estoy fuera 100%. No sé que hacer mañana. Ya no me creo eso del viernes negro... No sé si entrar en banquitos otra vez, con vistas a más largo plazo, no para intradía. ¿Será un error?


----------



## Misterio (2 Abr 2009)

Interesante final del S&P, espera a ver si acaba por encima del 830..


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Abr 2009)

7700, 8300, 9800.

7700 kaput, 8300 ¿kaput?

¿Round three, fight?

Estaba claro que el quantitative easing se anunciaba porque Trichet ya no podía aguantar más sin bajar los tipos, era la única forma de que el dólar no se disparase, si les cuesta mantener el dólar bajo es porque se empieza a vislumbrar una recuperación de la bolsa y una caída del mercado de bonos, es decir, adios peligro deflacionista.

Y el peligro deflacionista es la bestia parda (aberroncho dixit) que ha permitido ver semejantes debacles bursátiles, puede que fuese verdad que era una oportunidad de compra histórica, algo así como haber comprado acciones en 1977.

Naturalmente, si mañana nos vamos a 5000 en el Ibex todo esto será una paja mental, la cuestión es que esta explicación "cuadra" y todo esto se lleva diciendo hace semanas y, sin embargo, la bolsa sube y todo el mundo se pregunta por qué, coñoooo, pues porque se aleja el fantasma de la deflación.

El fantasma de la deflación, él sólo, le quitaba a la bolsa una cuarta parte de su valor.

Y aquí, en vez de vigilar el IPC USA y la evolución del tipo de cambio nos dedicamos a decir que picoteo en Repsol y gano un céntimo, picoteo en no sé dónde y gano tres céntimos...

Dentro de un año miraremos los precios y nos daremos de cabeza contra la pared por haber ganado "tres céntimos".

Bolsa. Consejos. La Estrategia ganadora de un especulador a largo plazo

Que conste que yo no digo que vaya a subir ni a bajar ni acosejo a nadie comprar ni vender, pero ahí está la encuesta de hace un mes que termina mañana y se ve que estábamos bajistas al 90%. 

En la de este mes estamos 50/50.

Pienso que somos gacelas pero no somos las gacelas más tontas, aunque estemos 50/50 este mes todavía puede subir, quedan gacelas por detrás de nosotros.

Encuesta de hace un mes (fecha de comienzo 6 de marzo)



> El ibex35 terminará el mes de marzo (6 de abril):
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 6.936,90 + 3%= 7145)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 6.936,90 - 3%= 6728.8)
> ...



Estábamos hiper-pesimistas.


Encuesta de este mes (fecha comienzo 30 marzo)



> El ibex35 terminará el mes de abril (30 de abril):
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 7.601,10 + 3%= 7.829,13)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 7.601,10 - 3%= 7373,07)
> ...



Estamos 50/50 aunque ni Dios está neutral (nadie vota C).


Manana se dedice la encuesta del mes de marzo, creo que está bastante claro que somos gacelas.


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

Os voy a plantear una idea a ve que os parece, entiendo que estais discutiendo sobre si estamos cambiando de dirección, que puede seguir alcista....

Vamos a ver, esta subida no es normal, nada normal, la estan sujetando, no es el dinero de la gente la que lo motiva, cada vez que estaba a punto de romper un soporte importante, o romper una figura de cambio de tendencia, ha aparecido dinero de manera milagrosa y se ha mantenido el tipo, en tres dias mil noticias malas, que en cualquier otra situación hubiera motivado una linea descendente casi lineal (buenos son los super ordenadores para eso) y nada, primera quiebra de caja española, datos de paro, solo un cuarto de bajada de tipos, paro americano, todo chungo chunguisimo, que en otra epoca habria tirado la bolsa al segundo siguiente y estos días como si nada.

Quieren colocarnos su papelon, sus titulos que no valen nada, nos enseñan la zanahoria y tiramos del carro, y solo cuando parece que se nos acaban las fuerzas empujan un poquito, lo justo para que no pare.

Una duda, en serio, con todo lo que ha subido hoy, cuanto habeis ganado realmente, y cuanto peligro habeis corrido, yo he palmado 550, no he pasado muy mal día y solo he pagado cuatro comisiones, si no vuelve a bajar tendre que sumar los puts (los llegue a doblar y no vendí) un error, pero bueno, el día la caida gorda, me llevé una pasta y sin tener que pasar ningún mal rato, solo dejarla, la pena es que no cerre todo (que mala es la avaricia).

En serio, tener cuidado.


----------



## Misterio (2 Abr 2009)

Después de tocar el 830 ha salido como un tiro y ha acabado en 834, pero bueno viendo como ha ido la tarde parece hasta poco.


----------



## tonuel (2 Abr 2009)

Uno no dice lo que piensa... sino lo que le interesa... :




Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2009)

Cada vez percibo mas claramente que se va a tirar al menos los proximos 4 o 5 meses con tendencia alcista...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Al final no me he podido resistir al festival alcista, y me he metido, con mucho miedito, en SAN a 5,71. Me he tenido que salir a 5,80 porque me tenía que ir y no me quería quedar pillada. Al final ha llegado a 5,90, que rabia que me da.
> 
> En fin, las plusvas de hoy para comprar una cartera, a juego con el bolso de ayer.
> 
> ...



En bancos para largo plazo mas que un error un suicidio...pero vamos igual das el pelotazo,a mi a estas alturas ya no me sorprende nada


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Abr 2009)

No dudo que la tendencia a corto plazo a dia de hoy es alcista... pero dejo una reflexión, después de un IBEX en 13000 puntos, la crisis de las .com nos llevo a 5400, me queréis decir que esta mega-crisis, y no lo digo por el foro eh! lo digo por un paro nunca visto en éste país, con una morosidad, nivel de deuda familiar y de ayuntamientos nunca conocidos, con reuniones a nivel mundial para salir de ésta (y ya veremos como)... no vamos a bajar de 7000????? venga hombre!!!!! 

Saludos, mañana viernes negro, o gris por lo menos... 

PD: Para hacernos una idea, el paro de éste mes, se ha cargado los puestos de trabajo que se crearon en los meses de marzo de 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007 y 2008 juntos... si pusiera hoy mi patrimonio en 8300 a un año vista, me lo jugaría a cortos sin dudarlo...


----------



## Venganza (2 Abr 2009)

Hace varios mensajes hubo un forero que dejo un par de frases que dan que pensar, una de ellas era:

*En un mercado bajista los rebotes TERMINAN cuando salen las buenas noticias.*

Soy un novato en esto de la bolsa pero despues de las buenas noticias de hoy ¿cuantas noticias buenas quedan por dar? , dependiendo de eso el rebote se puede alargar o no, segun carpatos ninguna mano fuerte ha entrado en este rebote ¿por que?.


----------



## Speculo (2 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Os voy a plantear una idea a ve que os parece, entiendo que estais discutiendo sobre si estamos cambiando de dirección, que puede seguir alcista....[...]



A ver, yo hoy he estado todo el santo día con el BBVA. He ganado pasta las tres veces que me he metido en valor, pero cada vez que entraba, miraba las posiciones de negociación y la verdad es que era acojonante la cantidad de papel que soltaba el propio banco. Parecía que no se acababa nunca. Y claro, el dinero, poco o mucho, hacía el trabajo de subir la cotización.

Así que no puedo por más que darte la razón. Las cosas son tal y como las cuentas. Lo que no sé es si están enseñando la zanahoria o sólo están preparando el terreno para entrar de verdad. Tanto para una cosa como para la otra, lo ideal es quitarse de encima a las gacelas.

Qué rabia da no saber lo que está pasando, pero hagamonos una pregunta sencilla ¿Para qué quiere esta gente el dinero de un planeta en ruinas?


----------



## Speculo (2 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, que mañana, tras una corrección para barrer las ganancias (hasta el 8.050/8.100), seguimos para arriba.
Hoy también me juego unas cervecitas.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (2 Abr 2009)

Un 4 pa bajo un día y un 4 pa rriba después y en la misma semana no me dejan claro si continúa o cambia la tendencia. A esperar, a mi las variaciones tan abruptas más que tentarme me asustan, parece que están agitando la bolsa como a unas maracas.


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> A ver, yo hoy he estado todo el santo día con el BBVA. He ganado pasta las tres veces que me he metido en valor, pero cada vez que entraba, miraba las posiciones de negociación y la verdad es que era acojonante la cantidad de papel que soltaba el propio banco. Parecía que no se acababa nunca. Y claro, el dinero, poco o mucho, hacía el trabajo de subir la cotización.
> 
> Así que no puedo por más que darte la razón. Las cosas son tal y como las cuentas. Lo que no sé es si están enseñando la zanahoria o sólo están preparando el terreno para entrar de verdad. Tanto para una cosa como para la otra, lo ideal es quitarse de encima a las gacelas.
> 
> Qué rabia da no saber lo que está pasando, pero hagamonos una pregunta sencilla ¿Para qué quiere esta gente el dinero de un planeta en ruinas?



Porque cuando este en ruinas ya lo habran cambiado por bienes o poder.

Cuidado no me extrañaria que llegaramos a 9000 9500 o 10000, pero en cada uno estaré esperando, a 500 por jugada lo que se puede sacar a cambio de entrar dentro de la cascada cuando empiece merece la pena.


----------



## percebo (2 Abr 2009)

Que ha pasado? ya llego el apagón informativo?

Por cierto se me olvidaba, el dinero lo quieren para ponerselo de zanahoria a los del g20 y que les dejen seguir estafandonos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Abr 2009)

Yo siempre me fijo en la ultima media hora de los americanos...hoy no se querian quedar pillados y soltaron el pie del acelerador al final,por cierto en USA los banquitos han estado muy tranquilos subidas del 2% ... lo de aqui no es normal.
La ostia va a ser de espanto,me recuerda al rally de navidad/enero cuando la gente este confiada, zas en toda la boca.
Mañana tocan cortos o largos segun la tendencia que vea,pero no me fio un pelo.


----------



## evidente (3 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo siempre me fijo en la ultima media hora de los americanos...hoy no se querian quedar pillados y soltaron el pie del acelerador al final,por cierto en USA los banquitos han estado muy tranquilos subidas del 2% ... lo de aqui no es normal.
> La ostia va a ser de espanto,me recuerda al rally de navidad/enero cuando la gente este confiada, zas en toda la boca.
> Mañana tocan cortos o largos segun la tendencia que vea,pero no me fio un pelo.



es cierto, el incremento de la cotización en bancos americanos ha sido suave pero acompañado de altísimo volúmen, hoy han aprobado flexibilizar normas contables para bancos en los eeuu habrá que ver la valoración del impacto de dicha medida.

A parte de estas noticias, las próxima dos semanas (si mal no estoy infomado) se hace presentación de resultados de bancos por lo que el empuje alcista debería de sostenerse...no se n que grado de intensidad.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Abr 2009)

En lo que se refiere a la confianza del mercado, estamos casi como a principios de enero.

La confianza de las manos fuertes ha caído a niveles de principios de enero.

Las gacelas están casi tan confiadas como a principios de enero.


----------



## Carolus Rex (3 Abr 2009)

¿Viernes negro?

A las 4:30 AM

Nikkei 8738 +50 +0,5

Down 7974 +5 +0,06

S&P500 836 -3,00 -0,36

DAX 4357 -24,7 -0,56

IBEX 8298 -25 -0,3 

¿Que sabía Ud. Sr. Azkuna? ::


Mnasss nchesss..... Ta mñana....


----------



## crack (3 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vamos, que soy el único que mantiene los cortos...
> 
> Antipatriotas!!!! Al menos, el que abrí hoy saltó el stop... :o
> 
> ...



Gacela nº1? Eso está por ver... estoy en plan percebo y no me bajo del burro pese a venir desde los 7650...:o


----------



## percebo (3 Abr 2009)

¿estoy en plan percebo?

Ya me puedo morir tranquilo

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Mulder (3 Abr 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy hemos arrancado corrigiendo los excesos de ayer. No creo que dure mucho la corrección y para hoy espero que sigamos viendo verde (aunque moderado), espero lo mismo para la semana que viene también. Creo que la mañana será bajista, la apertura USA también y luego nos iremos hacia arriba de nuevo.

Dejen de buscar razones fundamentales como inflación o lo que sea para el corto plazo, esos pensamientos solo sirven para palmar más tarde o más temprano, para el corto plazo lo único que cuenta es la tendencia y la rotura de esa tendencia, que de momento es alcista.

Hoy tenemos los gaps por ariba, pero no muy lejos, ayer no los llegamos a cerrar.


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Abr 2009)

Buenos días

He entrado corto en Gamesa con 300 cfds de media a 11.32. Ya veremos que tal...
Un saludo


----------



## Riviera (3 Abr 2009)

Vendidas mis ieneges a 5,10 con entrada en 5,o6 hace un par de semanas,despues de aguantar mas de un 20% de minusvalias les habia cogido cariño.Espero que el siguiente propietario les trate con el respeto que merecen


----------



## tonuel (3 Abr 2009)

Paso de meterme... está todo muy caro... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (3 Abr 2009)

Buenos días.

Abengoa tiene mucho potencial de subida... si el día acompaña.


----------



## percebo (3 Abr 2009)

-2 eurostoxx a 2135, stop 2158, stop profit no llega ni de coña

Ve voy de vacaciones a las islas afortunadas a ver unos amigos.

A ver que pasa, suerte.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Abr 2009)

Desde ayer en el ultracorto plazo, ha habido un cambio de tendencia en el Stoxx, S&P e IBEX, si el Stoxx no pasa del 2230,5 en la próxima hora lo confirmará, objetivo mínimo de hoy 2119,5...

Saludos...

PD: Estoy probando una técnica nueva, por favor no sigan mis indicaciones o perderan mucha pasta... 
PD2: Al máximo que haga antes de las diez le endiñáis un corto, y en 2119,5 os pensáis que hacer...


----------



## donpepito (3 Abr 2009)

Gas Natural... tiene muchas ventas... parece una nueva estrategia para soltar papel y recomprar.

Es arriesgado... la prox semana comienzan las nuevas acc a cotizar.


----------



## Riviera (3 Abr 2009)

ing a 5,38,alguien tiene un revolver a mano?


----------



## percebo (3 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Desde ayer en el ultracorto plazo, ha habido un cambio de tendencia en el Stoxx, S&P e IBEX, si el Stoxx no pasa del 2230,5 en la próxima hora lo confirmará, objetivo mínimo de hoy 2119,5...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



Te refieres al nivel del indice o al del futuro? lo digo por los 2119,5


----------



## Gamu (3 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Gas Natural... tiene muchas ventas... parece una nueva estrategia para soltar papel y recomprar.
> 
> Es arriesgado... la prox semana comienzan las nuevas acc a cotizar.



falso, a mi me han dado HOY mis acciones de gas natural. Y he puesto una orden de venta de un paquete (no todas)

Y ha sido con ING, asi que no creo que hayan cometido ningún error. 

Está claro que la bajada de hoy se debe a la sobreventa debido a que muchas personas han pegado el "pelotazo" de comprar acciones via derechos.


----------



## chameleon (3 Abr 2009)

pues nada, parece que al final no hay guano...
me como un superowned

hemos pasado los 8150, que ahora se convierten en un soporte, que en algún momento habrá que tocar (digo yo), y eso está al ladito.

he comprado unas solarias, 1,67, a ver que hacen


----------



## donpepito (3 Abr 2009)

Tienes razón... lo que ha pasado es que en algunos brokers, no estaban disponibles.

7,82€ es el precio con el derecho.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Te refieres al nivel del indice o al del futuro? lo digo por los 2119,5



Al futuro... al menos en IGMarkets... 

Saludos y buen viaje!!!


----------



## percebo (3 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Al futuro... al menos en IGMarkets...
> 
> Saludos y buen viaje!!!



Gracias, a la playa y tomar cervecitas.

A ver lo que me encuentro cuando aterrice, jajajaja, lo peor que puede pasar es que sea 400 lereles mas pobrete, pero una hora menos asi que cambio pasta por tiempo.

Ok a ese nivel le tenia puesto la salida al primero mas o menos, el de ig es el futuro a tres meses? yo estoy en interdin.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Abr 2009)

Buenos Dias
Me sorprende telefonica,esta bajando,sabeis quien esta soltando papel de telefonica?


----------



## percebo (3 Abr 2009)

NO hay una diferencia de 70 entre los dos futuros, asi que seria 2050 para el de interdin. ok

Ahora si me cuadra, a ver si llegamos.

Animo con ese sistema.


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Abr 2009)

Buenos dias 
Los nipones no se han estirado mucho esta noche a mi favor .Menos dá una piedra.
Hoy toca trading que tengo fiesta.
Abierto corto ibex en 8292

Saludos


----------



## donpepito (3 Abr 2009)

Para los inversores en NASDAQ, hay rumores de compra ... *Google --->>>> Twitter *


----------



## elfo-oscuro (3 Abr 2009)

el dato del paro en USA que dan a las 14.30 marcara la sesion


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Abr 2009)

¿A vosotros os pasa que escribís post y luego los borráis sin publicarlos?

Y no me refiero a owneds por predecir subidas y bajadas a corto rabioso.

¿Alguno piensa cosas que luego no dice en el hilo?

Ojo, yo, cuando digo algo, digo lo que pienso, pero no todo lo que pienso lo digo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Abr 2009)

Corto en BBVA a 6.99


----------



## wsleone (3 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿A vosotros os pasa que escribís post y luego los borráis sin publicarlos?
> 
> Y no me refiero a owneds por predecir subidas y bajadas a corto rabioso.
> 
> ...




Sí, mi pequeño saltamontes


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Abr 2009)

hemos hecho doble techo ayer en 8325 y hoy tambien no?


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Abr 2009)

por cierto, hoy nos daran el "toque" desde europa sobre el deficit


----------



## tonuel (3 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ojo, yo, cuando digo algo, digo lo que pienso.




Por supuesto gacela mia... 



pronto veremos los 17.000.... 





Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Abr 2009)

Es que pienso que están aparcando camiones llenos de dinero al lado de la bolsa.

Y ya sé que se ha subido mucho y que el ratio put/call está muy bajo y que los indicadores de sentimiento de manos fuertes y gacelas están casi como a principios de enero (que fue cuando empezamos a bajar la última vez).

Pero no sé, me jode "sentir" una cosa y tener argumentos tanto a favor como en contra. 

Prefiero que los argumentos objetivos a favor o en contra ganen por goleada para defender una postura, no me gusta nada esto de "confiar en la fuerza".

Pero es que me parece que una tendencia principal alcista no se pilla mirando indicadores, llega un momento que hace falta algo más, hace falta olfato.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Es que pienso que están aparcando camiones llenos de dinero al lado de la bolsa.
> 
> Y ya sé que se ha subido mucho y que el ratio put/call está muy bajo y que los indicadores de sentimiento de manos fuertes y gacelas están casi como a principios de enero (que fue cuando empezamos a bajar la última vez).
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que parece,a meter pasta todo el mundo,eso si cuando esto se gire maricón el ultimo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Eso es lo que parece,a meter pasta todo el mundo,eso si cuando esto se gire maricón el ultimo.



Igual por la tarde pongo un gráfico con una teoría descabellada que tengo.

Tengo que buscarlo y ponerlo con otros gráficos que tengo para que se vea lo que quiero decir.

He tomado la decisión de utilizar las plusvalías latentes para "soportar el dolor" y que sea lo que Dios quiera. No me voy a pasar la vida sin "haberlo intentado".

La vida del trader intradía no es vida, además acaba siempre mal. El "big money" está en acumular experiencia estando la mayor parte del tiempo tras la barrera, adquirir "olfato", tomar unas pocas decisiones (ni técnicas ni tácticas, estratégicas) e intentar ir a favor de las olas de liquidez a nivel mundial.

Hemos visto a la bolsa descontar un escenario catastrófico de deflación a nivel mundial, toca comprar y cerrar los ojos.

Lo podéis poner en mi lápida, qué cojones, será un mausoleo acojonante...


----------



## Speculo (3 Abr 2009)

Muy buenas.

Pues hoy yo esperaba una corrección hasta los 8.100 en la apertura, pero nada, un pequeño gap que se ha cerrado en diez minutos y a seguir tirando.
Yo ya no sé qué pensar de esto. Aquí hay una fortaleza que no es normal. Esto no baja ni a tiros.

Miren a los bancos subiendo como si lo de ayer no hubiera sido nada.

Ni en las bajadas precedentes se vieron cosas así. O sí y ya no me acuerdo.


----------



## javso (3 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Muy buenas.
> 
> Pues hoy yo esperaba una corrección hasta los 8.100 en la apertura, pero nada, un pequeño gap que se ha cerrado en diez minutos y a seguir tirando.
> Yo ya no sé qué pensar de esto. Aquí hay una fortaleza que no es normal. Esto no baja ni a tiros.
> ...



Efectivamente, así es. Así que me he liado la manta a la cabeza y he entrado en BBVA a ver que pasa, a pesar de mi natural aversión a los bancos.


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Abr 2009)

Cerrado corto con pequeñas pérdidas.
Parece que ha formado una cuña para romperla al alza.
Abierto largo 8334

Paciencia


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Abr 2009)

Ahí va como un cohete.

Igual que antes no,ahora sí.

Objetivo 8400.Voy a ponerle precio un poco antes.


----------



## robergarc (3 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corto en BBVA a 6.99



Virgen santa, virgen pura...

:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> Gensanta, gensanta..
> 
> :



cerrado a 7.07 :


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Abr 2009)

Pensaba que Hannibal estaba largo.



Edito:

Creo que va desplegar un nuevo impulso al alza sin corregir el anterior.

Pronto me saltará la orden


----------



## Mulder (3 Abr 2009)

Entre las 13:30 y las 14:00 el Stoxx (futuro) estará en 2186, ahora en 2155.

La apuesta de hoy.


----------



## Condor (3 Abr 2009)

Todo se ha consumado...

Ahora vendrán los dineros sin respaldo a hacer crecer la bolsa. ¿cuánto tiempo para la inflación?

A estos amigos del G-20 los bautizaron por otras latitudes en los '80 como aprendices de brujo. El que no tiene dinero no le importa que haya inflación o deje de haberla, igual no puede comprar, como por ejemplo los 1300000 consumidores menos que tiene España.

Hala! será por dinero, dale a la maquinita Trichet! y llevanos al conocido mundo de la inflación galopante. 

El dinero está en algún lado allá afuera.


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Abr 2009)

Saltó la orden en 95

Descontada la cagada de antes 12.77% a la buchaca.

Ya me he quedado sin ideas.A esperar la siguiente ola.

Feliz surf!!


----------



## Speculo (3 Abr 2009)

Nada. Día jodido. Me vuelvo a salir del BBVA en 7,12 con un 2,5% de ganancias. Hay papel para todos, señores, así que no corran tras él, que hay mucho y no se acaba. Me estoy haciendo un experto en este valor y me va a venir uno del BBV a decirme que por qué entro y salgo tantas veces. Seguro que soy yo el que mueve la cotización del valor 

Los alcistas tienen que estar viendo su propia tumba bajo los pies y, sin embargo, siguen metiendo pasta. Increíble.

Añado: El BBVA tiene pinta de irse a por los 7,50 . Si corrige algo más igual me vuelvo a meter.


----------



## donpepito (3 Abr 2009)

ABENGOA... +4,62% ... una pena que este fuera del mercado.

Tal y como adelanté a las 9:19H.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Abr 2009)

Me han dado otra vez,cerre los cortos de Gamesa,Endesa y Popular de ayer con perdidas,creo que voy a seguir el camino de festivaldelhumor...
Abri largos en BBVA a 7.12 y San a 6 el ultimo cartucho,si sale mal me retirare una temporada.


----------



## xavigomis (3 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me han dado otra vez,cerre los cortos de Gamesa,Endesa y Popular de ayer con perdidas,creo que voy a seguir el camino de festivaldelhumor...
> Abri largos en BBVA a 7.12 y San a 6 el ultimo cartucho,si sale mal me retirare una temporada.



Yo tb me he tomado unas vacaciones tras el último "roto"...


----------



## wsleone (3 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me han dado otra vez,cerre los cortos de Gamesa,Endesa y Popular de ayer con perdidas,creo que voy a seguir el camino de festivaldelhumor...
> Abri largos en BBVA a 7.12 y San a 6 el ultimo cartucho,si sale mal me retirare una temporada.




Las prisas no son buenas consejeras. Si no quieres tomar el carro de la subida porque ya está avanzado, quédate tranquilamente como yo en la barrera a esperar que suba más y luego te pones corto pero con paciencia, no a esperar de un día para otro.

Habrá que estar muy al loro para dentro de un mes, lo que diga Trichet, que seguramente será algo que agrade a las bolsas. Depende de a qué nivel esté la bolsa en el día previo, meteré algo a largo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Abr 2009)

*de Cárpatos...*



elfo-oscuro dijo:


> el dato del paro en USA que dan a las 14.30 marcara la sesion



El mercado está muy volátil, pero sigue mostrando un fuerte fondo de firmeza. En cuanto se acerca a un soporte reacciona con fuerza al alza.

Se está poniendo de moda entre los operadores cada vez más, usar en todos los plazos las medias de 50 exponencial y de 200 simple como soportes o resistencias móviles.

Hoy la clave está en el dato de empleo, pero debemos llevar cuidado con esto.

El dato parece claro que va a salir bastante malo, según todos los indicios. Desde luego como salga mejor de lo esperado, el rally con las ganas de subir que tenemos podría ser histórico, pero si sale peor de lo esperado, que será lo más normal, es imprevisible lo que pueda suceder.

Hace un par de meses, en febrero, Bespoke publicaba algunas estadísticas interesantes a este respecto.

Desde 1998, y tomando sólo los días de publicación de dato de empleo, tenemos que el 38,6% han salido mejor de lo esperado, y el 61,4 % peor de lo esperado.

Sería un error grave pensar que el mercado tiene alguna lógica a corto plazo en su reacción a los datos, no la tiene y si no a las pruebas me remito.

*En esas mismas fechas de media cuando sale mejor de lo esperado el S&P 500 subió el 0,06% y cuando salió peor de media se subió el 0,13%.

Como vemos, justo al revés de la lógica.
*
*Desde 2008 a la fecha ya metidos en el fregado de la tendencia bajista, hemos tenido 9 publicaciones, sin contar la de febrero, peor de lo esperado y sólo 4 mejor.

En 6 de las 9 peor de lo esperado, se terminò subiendo, ojo con esto.
*
Y no olvidemos la publicación del 5 de diciembre donde un dato horrible, muchisimo peor de lo esperado dio como resultado una subida de 3,65% en el día en el S&P 500.

En noviembre otro dato peor de lo esperado, aunque no tanto, dio como resultado otra subida muy fuerte de más del 2 %.

Y para remate, de las cuatro veces que fue mejor de lo esperado en 3 terminó bajando.

Como vemos esto es un mundo de locos, y todo va al revés de la lógica, así que mucho cuidado con especular en la dirección lógica tras el dato.

Lo que está claro es que las manos fuertes aprovechan el mayor volumen tras el dato de empleo para darle en la dirección que ya han decidido antes del dato. Por lo tanto cuidado con las interpretaciones, mejor esperar, y seguir los gráficos.

Y de momento los gráficos siguen indicando tendencia alcista a corto muy poderosa.

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (3 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me han dado otra vez,cerre los cortos de Gamesa,Endesa y Popular de ayer con perdidas,creo que voy a seguir el camino de festivaldelhumor...
> Abri largos en BBVA a 7.12 y San a 6 el ultimo cartucho,si sale mal me retirare una temporada.



El stop en los bancos ceñidito ceñidito, por favor ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Abr 2009)

*de Cárpatos...*

Gráfico de resistencias y soportes del Ibex...







Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (3 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Nada. Día jodido. Me vuelvo a salir del BBVA en 7,12 con un 2,5% de ganancias. Hay papel para todos, señores, así que no corran tras él, que hay mucho y no se acaba. Me estoy haciendo un experto en este valor y me va a venir uno del BBV a decirme que por qué entro y salgo tantas veces. Seguro que soy yo el que mueve la cotización del valor
> 
> Los alcistas tienen que estar viendo su propia tumba bajo los pies y, sin embargo, siguen metiendo pasta. Increíble.
> 
> Añado: El BBVA tiene pinta de irse a por los 7,50 . Si corrige algo más igual me vuelvo a meter.



BBVA tiene una resistencia a largo plazo en 7.16, es muy dificil que llegue a pasar de ahí a la primera y cabría esperar ponerse corto cuando llegue a ese nivel, aunque creo que podría llegar hasta 7.34 haciendo como que la pasa y ahí girarse a la baja.

Nivel que además comenté hace una semana más o menos cuando me metí y que era mi objetivo aunque al final me salí antes (haciendo caso a los exaltados de este hilo )

Si logra pasar esa resistencia la siguiente parada a largo está en 9.12.


----------



## Speculo (3 Abr 2009)

La reacción de las bolsas al dato de paro no es contraria a la lógica. Si se esperaba un mal dato de paro, las bolsas ya bajaron en su día y descontaron el dato. Si el dato se confirma, lo único que queda es subir o quedarse en el sitio. Y al revés, lo mismo.

Por eso, si el dato es mejor de lo esperado y tal y como están las cosas, esto puede ser una fiesta.

Otra cosa es que la subida se haya apoyado en datos falsos que han hecho creer al mercado que esto se está recuperando y que ahora salga un mal dato. Entonces se puede ir todo por el sumidero cagando leches.

Dicho lo cual, pensamos que la bolsa, tras el dato de paro de la dos y media, hará lo que le salga de las narices.


----------



## Speculo (3 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> BBVA tiene una resistencia a largo plazo en 7.16, es muy dificil que llegue a pasar de ahí a la primera y cabría esperar ponerse corto cuando llegue a ese nivel, aunque creo que podría llegar hasta 7.34 haciendo como que la pasa y ahí girarse a la baja.
> 
> Nivel que además comenté hace una semana más o menos cuando me metí y que era mi objetivo aunque al final me salí antes (haciendo caso a los exaltados de este hilo )
> 
> Si logra pasar esa resistencia la siguiente parada a largo está en 9.12.



Si es que no puedes ir a favor de la masa 
Si yo te contara la de resistencias que se pasó ayer a la primera .. 

Pero vamos, que yo ya he ganado bastante con este valor y ahora, aunque estoy metido, es con poco y con mucho cuidadito.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

Con Telefonica no va la fiesta por lo que parece,no?


----------



## comparto-piso (3 Abr 2009)

yo tengo la sensacion de que salga como salga el dato de paro las bolsas van a pegar un subidon hoy. 

Yo estoy en liquidez 100% . Pero no me atrevo a entrar.


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Abr 2009)

Calla, calla... que esa es mi esperanza... que todos crean que va a subir con el dato del paro y meta el palo jaja

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (3 Abr 2009)

No he podido resistirme... he comprado TELECINCO a 5,52€ las voy a dejar hasta que venga de vacaciones con un stop en 4,90€

Veo que tiene ganas de llegar a los 6,00€


----------



## Mulder (3 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Si yo te contara la de resistencias que se pasó ayer a la primera ..



Si, pero no fueron resistencias de largo plazo como las que yo digo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

Ya no vamos a ver los 5000 del ibex como anunciaban las profecias?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Abr 2009)

Mi opinión personal, es que tenemos que corregir toda esta subida, posiblemente bajemos un 38,2% o un 50% de la subida, opto por la segunda opción que nos llevaría al entorno del 2112 en el fut del Stoxx, nivel donde cerraría el gap que dejó ayer... A partir de ese momento, posiblemente siga subiendo... dicho lo cual, antes de que salga la cifra del paro, volveré a meterme corto... 

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Abr 2009)

Atenta la compañia

Creo que el Ibex está haciendo una sopera para tirar parriva como un cohete.

Cuidado con abrir cortos pensando en el dato del paro!!


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Abr 2009)

Mierda,si antes lo digo antes rompe!!

Se me ha escapado vivo por lento!!

AGGGGGHHH!!


----------



## Speculo (3 Abr 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Atenta la compañia
> 
> Creo que el Ibex está haciendo una sopera para tirar parriva como un cohete.
> 
> Cuidado con abrir cortos pensando en el dato del paro!!



Por ahí hay quien la llama "curva de base de taza de té" :


----------



## carvil (3 Abr 2009)

Buenos mediodias, en los futuros del sp tenemos resistencia fuerte en 850..... si la rompe, subiremos muuuuuuuuuuuuy arriba, pero como no lo haga (yo espero eso ) el objetivo es la zona de 740.

P.D. afilando cortos


----------



## eruique (3 Abr 2009)

> Banco Santander ha adquirido a British Land las oficinas centrales de Abbey en Londres por 115 millones de libras (126 millones de euros). La entidad española ha pagado 6.770 euros por metro cuadrado.



Botin sigue comprando


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Por ahí hay quien la llama "curva de base de taza de té" :



Yo es que soy muy antiguo.
Por cierto,ahora está consumando el "asa" de la tazica.

Saludos


----------



## carvil (3 Abr 2009)

eruique dijo:


> Botin sigue comprando



Tienes link? gracias.


----------



## Speculo (3 Abr 2009)

Se desboca esto............


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Abr 2009)

Subidon,que a pasado?


----------



## crack (3 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Subidon,que a pasado?



El asa de la tacica...:


----------



## comparto-piso (3 Abr 2009)

pues que salio el dato de paro, daba igual como fuera con que saliera.... cuando quiere subir no hace faltan excusas


----------



## Samzer (3 Abr 2009)

Ha pasado esto: :

*EEUU destruyó 663.000 empleos en marzo: la tasa de paro sube al 8,5% *

La economía de EEUU destruyó 663.000 empleos más en marzo, según acaba de informar el Departamento de Trabajo. Además, la tasa de paro ha subido hasta el 8,5% frente al 8,1% del mes previo.

El consenso de analistas recopilado por Bloomberg esperaba la destrucción de 660.000 empleos y una tasa de paro del 8,5%.

EEUU destruyó 663.000 empleos en marzo: la tasa de paro sube al 8,5% - 1144030 - 3/04/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Tupper (3 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Por supuesto gacela mia...
> 
> pronto veremos los 17.000....
> 
> Saludos



Pero qué cabrón.


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Abr 2009)

Pues ya está y se me han vuelto a acabar las ideas.

La próxima vez a ver si me espabilo y meto la orden rapidito

Taluego


----------



## Speculo (3 Abr 2009)

Parece que las subidas se han terminado. Corrección al canto. A ver hasta dónde.

Mi stop aún no ha saltado, pero está en ello. A ver hacia dónde gira esto y con qué fuerza para empezar a pensar en corto.


----------



## carvil (3 Abr 2009)

Corto en el SAN con cuidadin tambien hoy


----------



## comparto-piso (3 Abr 2009)

yo mejor me quedo quietecito.....


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Abr 2009)

Ojo que ahora se desploma y si es doble techo se va a 8300

Y me vuelve a pillar en bragas,joder!!


----------



## Kujire (3 Abr 2009)

Buenos Dias,

Futuros del Dow en rojo!

...llamando a Bernanke ...llamando a Bernanke:


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Abr 2009)

Y las putas Gamesas aún subiendo un 4%
Cae PUTA ...cae jaja


----------



## wsleone (3 Abr 2009)

Todo ésto es un sin sentido. El Sabadell que andaba tirado a la mañana y ahora está por delante de los otros : Más bien me suena a lo que comentaba Marc Vidal en sus artículos, la propia entidad comprando no ?

edito: vuelve a cambiar la historia. El que entre aquí (el IBEX) sí que los tiene bien puestos


----------



## Tupper (3 Abr 2009)

Parece que el dato de paro marzo EE.UU. es peor de lo esperado.


----------



## donpepito (3 Abr 2009)

POPULAR a llegado a 5,08€ pero está corrigiendo al alza.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Abr 2009)

*de Cárpatos...*

La creación de empleo no agrícola queda en destrucción de 663.000 empleos. Esto es solo ligeramente peor de lo esperado que era -650.000. *La cifra del mes pasado no se revisa a la baja como suele ser habitual y queda en -651.000. Eso sí la de enero se revisa de -655.000 a -741.000.*

La tasa de paro sube de 8,1 a 8,5 % pero era lo esperado. *Tasa más alta desde 1983.
*
La media de ingresos por hora +0,2 % lo esperado.

El mercado estaba preparado para todo tipo de horrores con esta cifra, así que como queda más o menos en lo esperado, se puede calificar como positiva para las bolsas y bueno para los bonos. Todo ello atendiendo a la forma de pensar del mercado actual, porque evidentemente no hay nada que celebrar.

Saludos...


----------



## Mckensy (3 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Y las putas Gamesas aún subiendo un 4%
> Cae PUTA ...cae jaja




No, no, que suban un poquito mas ,


----------



## Carolus Rex (3 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ya no vamos a ver los 5000 del ibex como anunciaban las profecias?



Mientras no se arreglen la cosas ahí afuera, esto no va a estabilizarse.

¿Por que ahora sube?... pues porque somos miles, quizás millones, de gacelas en todo el mundo, que, visto lo visto, hemos decidido gestionar nosotros mismos, sin intermediarios, lo que en este momento nos pueda quedar de patrimonio. 

Hemos empezado arañando algunos centimos a valores o índices, luego hemos ido aprendiendo a utilizar algunos de los trucos que utilizan nuestros enemigos, los leoncios, (como los llama Mulder) ya sabemos ponernos cortos, lo que son los ETFs... ahora somos mas dificiles de cazar... nos hemos vuelto desconfiados, estamos muy pendientes de sus ataques.

Pero ellos son mas astutos... son los reyes de la sabana... Ellos saben cuando deben abandonar la pradera y la charca para que estas se vuelvan a llenar de gacelas confiadas, ávidas de yerba y agua fresca... Cuando se hayan repoblado sus dominios con la cantidad suficiente de carne fresca, entonces atacarán y... Ay! de aquella gacela que no esté presta y no tenga la agilidad suficiente para escapar de sus fauces...

Repito... mientras las cosas no se arreglen ahí afuera, mientras no veamos que la economía real, la de la calle va a mejor, no a peor... la Guerra no ha terminado.

PD: IBEX 3500


----------



## Mulder (3 Abr 2009)

Pues parece que hoy vamos a tener tarde guanera y aun así no creo que acabemos en rojo hoy.

Al final mi apuesta para hoy ha fallado, aunque ha habido un intento cuando ha salido el dato de empleo


----------



## Tupper (3 Abr 2009)

Carolus Rex me has arrancado una lagrimilla de emoción, pequeña, pero emocionada. 

Creo que esto tras el márketing supremo del G-20 con un Obama en loor de multitudes va a hacer que muchas gacelillas vuelvan a pastar de nuevo.

je je


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Abr 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Parece que el dato de paro marzo EE.UU. es peor de lo esperado.




Suelen digerir el dato con retardo,pero algo siempre afecta.

Seguro que el apocalipsis me pilla entrenand al menos se me anticipa.

Hasta luegorrrr


----------



## Mulder (3 Abr 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Mientras no se arreglen la cosas ahí afuera, esto no va a estabilizarse.



La bolsa nunca es estable, hoy sube y mañana baja o viceversa, da lo mismo si estamos en tiempo de tendencia alcista o bajista, eso ocurre SIEMPRE.

A largo y medio plazo la tendencia es bajista, no hay nada más que decir (¿eso no significa estable?  ), en el próximo giro gigante de mercado nos iremos más abajo o no habrá giro y veremos un mínimo creciente (cosa que dudo en este momento) pero en intradía y en diario veremos subidas y bajadas como siempre.

La bolsa es así, lo importante es la tendencia y los ciclos.


----------



## wsleone (3 Abr 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> *Carolus Rex me has arrancado una lagrimilla de emoción, pequeña, pero emocionada*.
> 
> je je




yo también me he emocionado snif!!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Y las putas Gamesas aún subiendo un 4%
> Cae PUTA ...cae jaja



Esa accion no es para corazones delicados...aun recuerdo como el ibex caia a saco y esta aguantaba los 30.Luego se puso al dia,eso si


----------



## donpepito (3 Abr 2009)

GAMESA llegará un día que cot. al precio de SOLARIA... mucho cuidado con el largo plazo -pillado nunca vendo perdiendo dinero-


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GAMESA llegará un día que cot. al precio de SOLARIA... mucho cuidado con el largo plazo -pillado nunca vendo perdiendo dinero-



Pero Gamesa gana pasta...y vende molinillos de esos a saco,no? 

Por cierto,espectacular lo de Solaria...yo llegue a meterme a 20 y tantos...que manera de palmar


----------



## donpepito (3 Abr 2009)

Ahora tiene fuerte competencia... SIEMENS ha ganado el mayor concurso de abastecimiento hasta la fecha en renew.

No quiere decir que no obtenga beneficios... pero recuerda que han empezado a llorar antes de tiempo... no vamos a mantener los del año 2008..... comprueba la rueda de prensa, en la present de resultados.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

Hala,me he metido en Repsol a 14,07 con plazo ultracorto...no quiero ni verlo

Yo voy a empezar a creer en brujas...ha sido meterme y empezar a caer el ibex


----------



## donpepito (3 Abr 2009)

No.... solo es el sincro con USA.

XD


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

Vamos Ibex,sube!! cojones 
Quien necesita el futbol para volverse un hincha,esto es mas divertido


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Abr 2009)

Buahhhhhhhhhhh
Me volvieron a peinar con los largos,me salto el stop.
Estoy fuera de todo,me quedo con un puñado de gamesas en corto hasta que llegen a 9 de nuevo.
Me tirare un tiempo a la sombra.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

Pues yo estoy flipando...sabia que me tenia que haber estado quietecito...


----------



## Speculo (3 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vamos Ibex,sube!! cojones
> Quien necesita el futbol para volverse un hincha,esto es mas divertido



Yo que tú me ponía en contra de tí mismo. Seguro que ganas más.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Yo que tú me ponía en contra de tí mismo. Seguro que ganas más.



Lo hice...no queria meterme...pero tampoco ha funcionado :

Pues nada,me queda medio telediario para salirme...que modo tan veloz de palmar pasta...


----------



## tonuel (3 Abr 2009)

No lloreis nenes, compartiremos con vosotros un poco de lo que sobre... 












Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Abr 2009)

Nos caemoooooooos.
Estoy fuera.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No lloreis nenes, compartiremos con vosotros un poco de lo que sobre...
> 
> Saludos



Coño,al menos borra la web que aparece en la foto...


----------



## Speculo (3 Abr 2009)

Saltó el stop. Estoy completamente fuera del mercado.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Saltó el stop. Estoy completamente fuera del mercado.



Haces honor a tu nick


----------



## tonuel (3 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Coño,al menos borra la web que aparece en la foto...



las pilló del google... 


Perdón... queria decir que el león soy yo y lo que tengo entre los dientes eres tu... 




Saludos


----------



## bk001 (3 Abr 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Carolus Rex me has arrancado una lagrimilla de emoción, pequeña, pero emocionada.
> 
> Creo que esto tras el márketing supremo del G-20 con un Obama en loor de multitudes va a hacer que muchas gacelillas vuelvan a pastar de nuevo.
> 
> je je



Tupper , puedes ponerme un link a la foto de tu firma, no encuentro el hilo donde estaba posteada.

[fin off topic]


----------



## Misterio (3 Abr 2009)

Bueno el ISM de servicios ha salido malo, 40.8 y la previsión era 41.9.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> las pilló del google...
> 
> 
> Perdón... queria decir que el león soy yo y lo que tengo entre los dientes eres tu...
> ...



Yo ciertamente tengo asumida mi condicion de gacela,acabo de confirmarlo hace unos minutillos...pero tu eres un leoncio? botin pasando sus largas horas de ocio en el foro? :


----------



## tonuel (3 Abr 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Bueno el ISM de servicios ha salido malo, 40.8 y la previsión era 41.9.



A quien le importa el ISM... ñam, ñam, ñam... 




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (3 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo ciertamente tengo asumida mi condicion de gacela,acabo de confirmarlo hace unos minutillos...pero tu eres un leoncio? botin pasando sus largas horas de ocio en el foro? :



En el foro hay más manos fuertes de las que te puedas imaginar hamijo... :o




Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Bueno el ISM de servicios ha salido malo, 40.8 y la previsión era 41.9.



a mi me parece que los datos en general no son mas que excusas.Mueven las cotizaciones como quieres y luego a posteriori se le dara alguna justificacion...


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> En el foro hay más manos fuertes de las que te puedas imaginar hamijo... :o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que halo de misterio les das a todo,pareces el amo del calabozo


----------



## Misterio (3 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> a mi me parece que los datos en general no son mas que excusas.Mueven las cotizaciones como quieres y luego a posteriori se le dara alguna justificacion...



Pues hombre en un momento dado será, pero supongo y solo supongo que estemos entrando en una depresión histórica es lo que ha hecho que la bolsa haya bajado un 50% en 1 año, o era una excusa para comprar barato?, no lo creo.


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Abr 2009)

Atenta la compañía 
Si DJI pierde 7900 se va a 7800 del tirón.

Yo es que no me atrevo a dejar la posición abierta el finde.

El ambiente alcista se comienza a esfumar,rrarro rrarro.

Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Pues hombre en un momento dado será, pero supongo y solo supongo que estemos entrando en una depresión histórica es lo que ha hecho que la bolsa haya bajado un 50% en 1 año, o era una excusa para comprar barato?, no lo creo.



No se si es porque estoy en el curro con pocas ganas de hacer nada y un poco espeso...pero ya solo se que no tengo ni pajolera idea de por que pasan las cosas


----------



## Tupper (3 Abr 2009)

bk001 dijo:


> Tupper , puedes ponerme un link a la foto de tu firma, no encuentro el hilo donde estaba posteada.
> 
> [fin off topic]



Hola. Las pillo de google como el leoncio de Tonuel.

Te aparece bajo "lazy cat". 

lazy cat - Búsqueda de imágenes de Google


----------



## tonuel (3 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que halo de misterio les das a todo,pareces el amo del calabozo



*El camino hacia el guano es inescrutable...* :












Saludos


----------



## Mckensy (3 Abr 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> falso, a mi me han dado HOY mis acciones de gas natural. Y he puesto una orden de venta de un paquete (no todas)
> 
> Y ha sido con ING, asi que no creo que hayan cometido ningún error.
> 
> Está claro que la bajada de hoy se debe a la sobreventa debido a que muchas personas han pegado el "pelotazo" de comprar acciones via derechos.




En ING, te han hecho mal la media de cotización de compra cuando las nuevas acciones de la A.C. se han "unido" a las acciones viejas??. A mi me lo han puesto como si las acciones de la A.C. las hubiera comprado a 11,4.:


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

Creo que me voy a unir a algunos compañeros foreros y me voy a retirar una larga temporada...


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Abr 2009)

Se vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!

Nos vemos en 7800!!

A llorar!!

Hasta el lunes no me meto que no quiero joder la racha.

Edito: Me refiero al DJI.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Abr 2009)

Señor Buffete, qué hizo al final con aquel corto en 73xx del IBEX? No lo pregunto a mala leche, eh! que yo tengo uno en el Stoxx en 2025... 

Saludos...

PD: No lo he podido evitar, corto en 2193,5 del Stoxx


----------



## Kujire (3 Abr 2009)

Venga animad esa cara!

Frase del día:



> "The market can stay irrational longer than you can stay solvent." - John Maynard Keynes



.....en una hora habla tito Bernanke: ... ese HOMBRE


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Venga animad esa cara!
> 
> Frase del día:
> 
> ...



Quien es la de tu avatar?


----------



## donpepito (3 Abr 2009)

Un poco de guano... no viene nada mal... os veo muy nerviosos.... hay que saber aguantar!

XD


----------



## tonuel (3 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Un poco de guano... no viene nada mal... os veo muy nerviosos.... hay que saber aguantar!
> 
> XD




¿Buscando los 10.000...? 




Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Un poco de guano... no viene nada mal... os veo muy nerviosos.... hay que saber aguantar!
> 
> XD



Yo tambien creo que el guano puede ser muy saludable de vez en cuando...pero por que cuando me meto yo?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Abr 2009)

Apolocreed, apúntate al caballo ganador, tenemos recorrido hasta el 2119,5... 

A partir de ahí, ponte largo otra vez si quieres... 

Saludos...

PD: Tienes una hora, cuando habla Bernanke la bolsa...


----------



## donpepito (3 Abr 2009)

Hay gente por ejemplo con CItis esperando los 7.00USD para esta semana... eso si es tener moral!

En cambio BARCLAYS USA...lleva una subida de +30% en esta semana.


----------



## tonuel (3 Abr 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 16:48; -1,01%

8250 puntos



Como nadie lo pone... 




Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Señor Buffete, qué hizo al final con aquel corto en 73xx del IBEX? No lo pregunto a mala leche, eh! que yo tengo uno en el Stoxx en 2025...
> 
> Saludos...



Asumir pérdidas del 30% de la posición y compensarlo con "operativa nocturna" en Nikkei con largos,la semana pasada.

Anoche los nipones han estado poco generosos.

Estamos en la encrucijada de ver si el mercado se gira.

Hoy sintonizo mejor con el mercado pero es viernes,prefiero comenzar a posicionarme el lunes

saludos

PD:Le cuesta perder el 7900,que se rinda pronto que me voy a entrenar y quiero verlo


----------



## donpepito (3 Abr 2009)

*british anuncia una pérdida anual de 150 millones de libras.*


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ibex 35 a las 16:48; -1,01%
> 
> 8250 puntos
> 
> ...



Tambien manejas certificados de pequeño calibre?


----------



## donpepito (3 Abr 2009)

TELECINCO recuperando posiciones.


----------



## carvil (3 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Apolocreed, apúntate al caballo ganador, tenemos recorrido hasta el 2119,5...
> 
> A partir de ahí, ponte largo otra vez si quieres...
> 
> ...



Hay un ligero soporte en 820 futuros si lo perfora que espero que sí 808 es la siguiente parada


----------



## Tupper (3 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Quien es la de tu avatar?



Sí yo también tengo curiosidad, ¿quién es Kujire?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Abr 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Hay un ligero soporte en 820 futuros si lo perfora que espero que sí 808 es la siguiente parada



Los futuros del S&P se acaban de "posar" sobre la M200 15'... en cuanto la rompa, catacrack!

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (3 Abr 2009)

Adios a mis TELECINCO salida a 5,58€


----------



## Riviera (3 Abr 2009)

Kujire,una pista de por donde va el tio bernanke,que hoy ando algo espeso .

En cuanto al avatar apostaria a que es otra pornostar,que aunque pinta no tiene ninguna,tampoco la tenia daisy marie .


----------



## tonuel (3 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tambien manejas certificados de pequeño calibre?



Las caidas menores del 5% ya sabe que son de pobres... :o



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Abr 2009)

Estamos en la duración media de las recesiones...







Saludos....


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

En fin,un -2% en cuestion de milisegundos...estoy hecho un hacha


----------



## Claca (3 Abr 2009)

Atención al oro que pierde de nuevo los 900$


----------



## Speculo (3 Abr 2009)

¿Se quiere dar esto la vuelta o qué?


----------



## Riviera (3 Abr 2009)

En ing a 5.4,llamadme imbecil


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> En ing a 5.4,llamadme imbecil



IMBECIL!! (puf,lo necesitaba)


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Abr 2009)

bueno, parece que muy negro no ha sido

seguimos ahi ahi ahi ahi

el volumen qué tal?


----------



## Speculo (3 Abr 2009)

Lo del periodo de subasta es que ya es de risa... O de vergüenza.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Abr 2009)

Cierre IBEX 8319,90 -0,18%.


----------



## Bayne (3 Abr 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Mientras no se arreglen la cosas ahí afuera, esto no va a estabilizarse.
> 
> ¿Por que ahora sube?... pues porque somos miles, quizás millones, de gacelas en todo el mundo, que, visto lo visto, hemos decidido gestionar nosotros mismos, sin intermediarios, lo que en este momento nos pueda quedar de patrimonio.
> 
> ...



Me uno a los compañeros, gran post


----------



## percebo (3 Abr 2009)

Acabo de aterrizar y como no podia ser de otra forma los stops (mal colocados por mi) volados, bueno, bueno, sigue igual de raro esto, habra que estudiar un poco el fin de semana a ver como se le puede sacar pasta a tanta manipulación, de momento me voy a comprar un bañandor y mañana a la playa. Buen fin de semana y suerte a todos.

Balance de la semana=positivo(por los pelos, y despues de empezar con pelotazo), rentabilidad dinero/tiempo= de risa, mejor limpiar parabrisas en los semaforos. Eso si me he echado unas risas. Bye.

El lunes mas.


----------



## Gamu (3 Abr 2009)

Mckensy dijo:


> En ING, te han hecho mal la media de cotización de compra cuando las nuevas acciones de la A.C. se han "unido" a las acciones viejas??. A mi me lo han puesto como si las acciones de la A.C. las hubiera comprado a 11,4.:



da igual lo que ponga ING en la posición. 

Lo que interesa a efectos fiscales es el dinero que has metido en bolsa, el que has sacado, y luego pagas según las plusvalias que hayas obtenido.

Por ejemplo, si has comprado derechos para tener acciones de gas natural, el precio "real" sería: derecho+accion, que es lo que has pagado realmente por la acción Todo lo que suba de ahi sería plusvalia.

En cambio si solo has acudido a la ampliación, y te han regalado los derechos, el precio de esas acciones es 7,82. Pero también recuerda que de cara a hacienda las primeras que se venden serían las que primero compraste...

Es importante tener todo esto en cuenta para que no te pegue un palo el fisco.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Abr 2009)

Percebo compañero, estamos a menos de media hora de la debacle!!!!! :

Saludos y felices remojones!!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

Pues yo me he quedado comprado para el lunes,que la virgen me asista


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Abr 2009)

apolocreed dijo:


> pues yo me he quedado comprado para el lunes,que la virgen me asista



*
Norrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!*

PD: Faltan 10'


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *
> norrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Me estas asustando 

Me juego las pelotas (las dos) a que de aqui a un mes el ibex ha subido


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me estas asustando



Ahora faltan 5'... :


----------



## Kujire (3 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... FED*

Esperando a Bernanke....



> Todo está dispuesto en Charlotte NC, el presidente de la Fed va hablar del Balance de la FED cosa que no transcenderáu a no ser porque según cuentan las impresores están que echan humo a tres turnos. Hablará delante de banqueros, y dará guías de lo que los bancos deben hacer o no.



a la espera..........


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

a ver que se cuenta el amigo Berna (quien es la del avatar?) 

Por cierto,esa intervencion se puede seguir on line en algun sitio?


----------



## Tupper (3 Abr 2009)

Eso Kujire, ¿quién es?

Que sepas que puedo ser muy plasta


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

tupper dijo:


> eso kujire, ¿quién es?



Esta claro que hay prioridades,Bernanke puede esperar


----------



## Stuyvesant (3 Abr 2009)

Es mi novia. Está pillada, plastas.

El nick es de un manga. Leñe.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Abr 2009)

quien dijo que el oro a 800 y pico en breve?

es una actriz, la de friends?


----------



## Carolus Rex (3 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ahora faltan 5'... :



¿¿¿¿¿Para queee????? :

Edito: Estoy en ascuas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

Me parece que iba a dar una charla un tal Bernanke...
Debe de estar siendo un discurso realmente emotivo,la bolsa se lo esta tomando bien


----------



## Mckensy (3 Abr 2009)

Pues parece que el down se va para arriba

Pd: yo diria que no es Courteney Cox


----------



## Tupper (3 Abr 2009)

Lo pregunto porque la última protagonizaba un vídeo algo tórrido...


----------



## Bayne (3 Abr 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Courteney Cox
> 45 añitos bien llevados, sí señor.
> 
> Edito: creo yo, vamos



No es esa
Y Kujire no lo va a decir, y cuando lo adivinemos la cambiará...

http://www.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=0&chdet=1238788800000&chddm=391&q=INDEXDJX:.DJI&ntsp=0


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Courteney Cox
> 45 añitos bien llevados, sí señor.
> 
> Edito: creo yo, vamos



Esa no es Courtney Cox,aunque si se da un airecillo...
Yo buscando Kujire en google solo encuentro fotos pertenecientes a la web www.burbuja.info :


----------



## Tupper (3 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esa no es Courtney Cox,aunque si se da un airecillo...
> Yo buscando Kujire en google solo encuentro fotos pertenecientes a la web www.burbuja.info :



Pues busca en este mismo hilo (2 meses atrás más o menos) porque alguien posteaba un link muy interesante (algo largo para mi gusto eso sí) a un vídeo de la prota de su avatar, en una palabra: *hot*. 

Era por si hacía doblete esta vez... 

Buff como se nota que es viernes por la tarde.


----------



## Kujire (3 Abr 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Courteney Cox
> 45 añitos bien llevados, sí señor.
> 
> Edito: creo yo, vamos



me estas llamando vieja??????? ...soy más joven jovencita!!!

Bernanke ha acabado.... supongo que habra ronda de preguntas....si alguien está todavía despierto, claro.... Bernanke ha sido breve, creo que la razón son los pinchitos, al parecer la empresa de catering de la convención es la misma que la de Obama party .... por cierto es Española jeje


----------



## Tupper (3 Abr 2009)

Bueno ¿y qué ha dicho Kujire?


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Bueno ¿y qué ha dicho Kujire?



Que ella no es tan vieja


----------



## Tupper (3 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que ella no es tan vieja



Joer, vaya hilo. 

Ta bien, no me saldré de topic, prometo.


----------



## Kujire (3 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ahora faltan 5'... :



casi casi, me has puesto en duda (nice try), sin embargo, muy buen apunte habrá que tenerlo en consideración para cuando cambie la luna


----------



## percebo (3 Abr 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Mientras no se arreglen la cosas ahí afuera, esto no va a estabilizarse.
> 
> ¿Por que ahora sube?... pues porque somos miles, quizás millones, de gacelas en todo el mundo, que, visto lo visto, hemos decidido gestionar nosotros mismos, sin intermediarios, lo que en este momento nos pueda quedar de patrimonio.
> 
> ...



Ya me he comprado el bañador, no pensaba escribir nada hasta el lunes por lo menos pero he leido esto y no me he podido resistir.

Sin acritud, no puedo estar mas en desacuerdo.

No tenemos nada que ver con esta subida, ni con esta subida ni con ningun movimiento de la historia de la bolsa, podriamos juntar 100.000 foros como este y no moveríamos el indice mas cutre de la historia (lease ibex) ni una milesima. No les importamos, se las pela que nos juguemos nuestros cuatro tristes duros en la bolsa, si acaso les importa a las agencias de bolsa, que no buscan nuestras perdidas, solo quieren nuestras comisiones y cuantos mas sistemas, mas trucos y mas veces toquemos el boton mejor, mas comisiones, no les asustamos, ni les molestamos, somos puñeteras moscas y no mueven la cola para intentar darnos, la mueven al azar y la que caiga en cada movimiento les da igual, les da igual que sean 1, 10 o 50.000. Como les ibamos a molestar si cuando saltamos el liston a nosotros nos lo ponen siempre 20 cms. mas alto, comisiones, velocidad de conexion, acceso a las noticias, información privilegiada.... cuando oimos el tiro de salida ellos ya van por la primera valla. Y crees que por que sepamos ponernos cortos, hacer analisis tecnico y cuatro tonterias mas les va a importar. 

Olvidate, ni nos prestan atención, para dinero de pardillos ya estan los fondos de pensiones de millones de inocentes que les ceden su pasta a los bancos para utilizarlo a su antojo, depositos de particulares, empresas, depositos extructurados, los primos de banif y otros mil que piensan que porque el cafe que les sirven en la oficina de inversiones, es mejor que el de las sucursales van a protejer mejor su dinero, ja.

No les importa y ni falta que les hace, porque nuestro mayor enemigo no es ellos, esos grandisimos hijos de puta que llevan viviendo siglos a cuenta de engañar y estafar a los demas, nuestro mayor enemigo somos nosotros mismos, putos ludopatas que no sabemos controlarnos y sin conoceros estaria por decir que lo somos el 90%, yo solo he entrado dos veces en bolsa, el año pasado y hace una semana, a ver si os suena mi experiencia.

Estudie, busque información y cuando encontre una señal, sistema, intuición, para entrar lo hice, espere al momento y despues de espera el momento me lancé, a los dos dias 1200 euros ganados, lo mejor no es eso, lo mejor es que habia diseñado un plan y si me salia bien, podría retirarme de esa jugada con el doble o un poco más.

Pero entonces me atacó, mi nemesis, mi peor enemigo, yo mismo, decidí que era muy listo, jajajaja, que tontos los demas que palman pasta, claro como yo he sido paciente y mas listo, ya tengo un buen dinero, doblarlo es poco para mí, así que sobre la marcha vi otra opción buenisima, seguro que no solo doblaba, tenia que triplicar o cuadruplicar. Pero esta no salió tan bien, mierda, tengo que solucionarlo, rapido, pero mierda cada vez que intentaba algo nuevo, parecía que el mercado entero estaba diseñado solo para ir en contra mia, hasta que de repente mi saldo ya no era positivo, estaba en rojo, va solo un puñado de euros, seguro que los volvería azules en un pispas, con lo poco que me costó al principio. Pero una y otra vez pasaba lo mismo, hasta que cuando perdí justo justo lo que había empezado ganando decidi dejarlo y así he estado un año, la pasta gastada en comisiones era practicamente lo que habia perdido, strees a raudales, haciendo el tonto mirando unos putos numeros durante horas, para nada, sufrir para perder dinero, al menos no era mucho para mí (tengo pocos vicios) pero mejor habria sido salir a pasear al perro, aunque me hubieran cobrado lo mismo, por lo menos no habría tenido esa puñetera angustia.

Esta vez casi me pasa lo mismo, pero afortunadamente, aunque el mercado esté tan putamente manipulado.....(me tengo que ir) seguire con la paja mental en otro momento.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me estas asustando
> 
> Me juego las pelotas (las dos) a que de aqui a un mes el ibex ha subido



Podías haber votado en la encuesta, para eso estaba.

Por cierto, el cierre del Ibex de hoy (8319,9) decidía la encuesta de sentimiento de mercado del mes de marzo.



> El Ibex cerrará el mes de marzo (6 de abril, en realidad)...
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 6.936,90 + 3%= 7145)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 6.936,90 - 3%= 6728.8)
> ...



Es decir, que estábamos bajistas a más no poder, con el "Burbuja Confidence Index" dando una lectura negativa extrema de -0,6153 : y la bolsa ha subido nada menos que un 19,94%. :

La encuesta de este mes tiene en cuenta el cierre del día 30 de marzo y finaliza con el cierre del día 30 de abril (el 29 de abril comenzará la encuesta del mes de mayo).

Así ha quedado la encuesta del mes de abril (inexplicablemente Azkuna no ha votado):



> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 7.601,10 + 3%= 7.829,13)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 7.601,10 - 3%= 7373,07)
> C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 7.829,13 y 7.373,07)
> 
> ...



Y un gráfico con la evolución del Ibex y del BCI (burbuja confidence index):







Para este mes el BCI está bastante neutral, casi cero, pero creo que tiene truco porque los días previos a la encuesta fueron días bajistas, si se hubiese hecho unos días antes o unos días después a lo mejor estaríamos todos más alcistas, así que cuidadín que lo del +20% es difícil que se repita.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Abr 2009)

Foreros con síntomas inequívocos de estar "quemados":

¿Percebo?
¿Festival?
¿Apolo?

Sin acritud, es un síntoma de capitulación del mercado como cualquier otro.

Si alguno más se quiere meter en la lista que lo haga.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Ya me he comprado el bañador, no pensaba escribir nada hasta el lunes por lo menos pero he leido esto y no me he podido resistir.
> 
> Sin acritud, no puedo estar mas en desacuerdo.
> 
> Etc,etc...




Es un ladrillaco infumable...pero debo decir que practicamente estoy de acuerdo en todo lo dicho


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Estamos en la duración media de las recesiones...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Duración media de la recesión o del mercado bajista?

Porque si tenemos en cuenta que todas las recesiones que han durado más que la media datan de principios del siglo pasado y que la bolsa comienza a subir un par de trimestres antes de que mejoren los datos macro...


----------



## chollero (3 Abr 2009)

he entrado largo en general motors a 2,13


----------



## Kujire (3 Abr 2009)

mensaje desde Detroit....

OLÉ!!!


----------



## invaco (3 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Pero entonces me atacó, mi nemesis, mi peor enemigo, yo mismo, decidí que era muy listo, jajajaja, que tontos los demas que palman pasta, claro como yo he sido paciente y mas listo, ya tengo un buen dinero, doblarlo es poco para mí, así que sobre la marcha vi otra opción buenisima, seguro que no solo doblaba, tenia que triplicar o cuadruplicar. Pero esta no salió tan bien, mierda, tengo que solucionarlo, rapido, pero mierda cada vez que intentaba algo nuevo, parecía que el mercado entero estaba diseñado solo para ir en contra mia, hasta que de repente mi saldo ya no era positivo, estaba en rojo, va solo un puñado de euros, seguro que los volvería azules en un pispas, con lo poco que me costó al principio.




http://www.vidasdelibro.com/Personajes/LB_008_Ivanovich.html


----------



## chollero (3 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> mensaje desde Detroit....
> 
> OLÉ!!!



reza por mi


----------



## Kujire (3 Abr 2009)

chollero dijo:


> reza por mi



don't worry yo también voy larga .... no en GM pero a los efectos...


----------



## Nico (3 Abr 2009)

MARCA Z.


Percebo, excelente lo que has dicho. 

Si bien he aprendido *a respetar el análisis técnico* (al que había dedicado muy poco tiempo por considerarlo más cercano a la astrología que a la ciencia), tengo que deciros que, el modo inteligente de ganar dinero *NO ES EL INTRADIA !!*

Si descuentan SU SUELDO vinculado a las horas dedicadas al seguimiento y análisis, verán que, salvo unos pocos, la gran mayoría PIERDE SIEMPRE !! (te "parece" que ganaste 60 euros pero dedicaste tres horas al tradeo y, si contabilizas tu "valor hora" verás que has PERDIDO DINERO !!)

Sigo pensando que la mejor estrategia es el *"buy & hold" con gestión activa*. Buscar buenas oportunidades, invertir en ellas y, con mucha prudencia, sólo cambiarlas cuando realmente existan mejores oportunidades.


Eso si, que es DIVERTIDO es DIVERTIDO (por eso paso siempre y los leo).


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

CHARLIE dijo:


> En estos momentos cae un 1,21%, con un descenso acumulado en lo que va de año del -6,09%.
> 
> Saludos.-



Quien le iba a decir a Charlie que estaba creando lo que seria el hilo estrella de burbuja.info...

(el primer mensaje de este hilo)


----------



## chollero (3 Abr 2009)

suerte!


----------



## Mulder (3 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> quien dijo que el oro a 800 y pico en breve?
> 
> es una actriz, la de friends?



Yo mismo el pasado domingo.

Apúntame un gallifante 

También dije hoy que acabaríamos verde moderado.


----------



## Kujire (3 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo mismo el pasado domingo.
> 
> Apúntame un gallifante
> 
> También dije hoy que acabaríamos verde moderado.



Mulder explícame como llegaste a ver la apuesta del Stoxx a 2190(?) alrededor de las 14.00 porfa ... (aunque no fué ... creo que ibas bien...)


----------



## Speculo (3 Abr 2009)

Hablando del Ibex... Hoy pensaba que se acababa la subida y puse stops ceñidísimos que saltaron, obviamente, a la primera de cambio.
Viendo al stoxx por encima de máximos de la semana anterior y viendo que el SP no baja ni aunque le empujen, me temo (por los que se han quedado vendidos) que la semana que viene vamos a seguir subiendo, por lo menos hasta rondar los 9.700 del Ibex.

Después de eso, no quiero ni pensarlo :


----------



## percebo (3 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Foreros con síntomas inequívocos de estar "quemados":
> 
> ¿Percebo?
> ¿Festival?
> ...



Quemado? aun no, mañana casi seguro me esperan los cristianos y ando cortito de melanina. Ya tengo el aftersun de todos modos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Hablando del Ibex... Hoy pensaba que se acababa la subida y puse stops ceñidísimos que saltaron, obviamente, a la primera de cambio.
> Viendo al stoxx por encima de máximos de la semana anterior y viendo que el SP no baja ni aunque le empujen, me temo (por los que se han quedado vendidos) que la semana que viene vamos a seguir subiendo, por lo menos hasta rondar los 9.700 del Ibex.
> 
> Después de eso, no quiero ni pensarlo :



Dios te oiga...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Abr 2009)

Acabo de vender mi corto, estoy fuera 100%... bienvenidos al mercado alcista... 

Saludos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

No se supone que es en los ultimos 20 minutos cuando los yankees empieza a subir como posesos?


----------



## tonuel (3 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Hablando del Ibex... Hoy pensaba que se acababa la subida y puse stops ceñidísimos que saltaron, obviamente, a la primera de cambio.
> Viendo al stoxx por encima de máximos de la semana anterior y viendo que el SP no baja ni aunque le empujen, me temo (por los que se han quedado vendidos) que la semana que viene vamos a seguir subiendo, *por lo menos hasta rondar los 9.700 del Ibex.*
> Después de eso, no quiero ni pensarlo :




Te voy a meter un Nelson que te vas a cagar... :




Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No se supone que es en los ultimos 20 minutos cuando los yankees empieza a subir como posesos?



Pues si,si ya controlo yo de esto de la bolsa


----------



## Kujire (3 Abr 2009)

*minuto y marcador ...............*

Dow 8,017.59 +39.51 (0.50%)
S&P 500  842.39 +8.01 (0.96%)
Nasdaq 1,621.87 +19.24 (1.20%)

Bueno, una semana más alcista ... y ya llevamos unas cuantas, 4!!. Os dejo, me voy a morenear al sur (la primavera se resiste en NYC a ver si quedo a lo Beyonce jiji Buen finde a tod@s!


----------



## Mulder (3 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Mulder explícame como llegaste a ver la apuesta del Stoxx a 2190(?) alrededor de las 14.00 porfa ... (aunque no fué ... creo que ibas bien...)



Es algo complicado de explicar, es un sistema que estoy probando, aunque aun no tengo muy claro como funciona y parece que cas nadie en el mundo lo sabe (y el que lo sabe no lo publica, obviamente).

Como ya dije el otro día en un comentario es un sistema que combina tiempo con precio, por ejemplo, tras un mínimo se puede dibujar una recta a 45º que nos daría el equilibrio entre precio y tiempo.

Cuando la tendencia vaya por debajo de la línea es que el precio va más despacio que el tiempo, si está por encima el precio es más rápido que el tiempo. Cuando está por encima siempre va a subir más hasta que la tendencia se agota y atraviesa la línea.

Esa es la técnica, pero desarrollarla cuesta mucho y hay poca información.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (3 Abr 2009)

Os pongo un video de Lyndon Larouche para que os relajeis un poco y entreis la semana que viene en bolsa con mejores ánimos. 

<object width="580" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GHqmF4aIRj8&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GHqmF4aIRj8&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="580" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Speculo (3 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Te voy a meter un Nelson que te vas a cagar... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estás a la mínima 
Donde puse 9.700 quise poner *8.700*. Aunque quién sabe...


----------



## Speculo (3 Abr 2009)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> Os pongo un video de Lyndon Larouche para que os relajeis un poco y entreis la semana que viene en bolsa con mejores ánimos.



Ha sido empezar, leer "Yo fui la única persona que..." y ponerme a hacer otra cosa.

El facha este es el que estuvo en la cárcel por conspiración contra el gobierno ¿No? Seguro que sus seguidores dicen que, en realidad, la conspiración fue en su contra.

No queramos meter miedo con las sandeces que salen de la boca de este tipo de personajillos, por favor.


----------



## Bayne (4 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Ya me he comprado el bañador, no pensaba escribir nada hasta el lunes por lo menos pero he leido esto y no me he podido resistir.
> 
> .



Qué bien escrito todo el post, coño.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (4 Abr 2009)

*Las estrategias de expansión del Imperio.*

<div><object width="420" height="339"><param name="movie" value="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x8r8y1" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="allow******Access" value="always" /><embed src="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x8r8y1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="339" allowFullScreen="true" allow******Access="always"></embed></object><br /><b><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x8r8y1">Las estrategias de expansión del Imperio.</a></b><br /><i>by <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/internacionalistaVA">internacionalistaVA</a></i></div>

*John Perkins* era un respetado miembro de la comunidad financiera internacional, pero en realidad se dedicaba a operaciones económicas ilícitas en el Tercer Mundo para el gobierno de los Estados Unidos. Acaba de publicarse en Estados Unidos su autobiografía, en la que John Perkins detalla cómo ayudó a Washington a estafar a países pobres prestándoles dinero que no podrían devolver para después apoderarse de sus economías.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Abr 2009)

Aprovechando que es sábado tarde y este post acabará en el olvido... 

Hoy me he puesto a analizar al Ibex en el medio y largo plazo, os comento:
Creo que en el medio plazo hemos hecho suelo en 6700. Yo pensaba que era la onda 1 de la onda5 final, pero ahora no lo veo así, creo que estamos corrigiendo más a lo bestia, y que lo que hemos acabado es la ondaA de la corrección desde los años 90. Esto nos llevaría a pensar, que la subida que estamos teniendo, es el principio de la ondaB, onda correctora sobre la tendencia principal, y que nos llevará a entornos del 10300 mínimo en el IBEX, a partir de ahí, que calculo que será en verano o poco después (octubre? , comenzaría la ondaC, que nos llevaría a visitar los tresmiles...

La ondaB, posiblemente venga en 3 ondas ABC, un escollo importante lo tiene en el 8930 más o menos, donde se encuentra con el nivel fibo 23,6% de toda la bajada que llevamos, posiblemente sea el final de la subondaA...

Me gustaría subir el gráfico, pero no puedo... 

Saludos...

PD1: Digo mínimo en 10300, por que el próximo nivel fibo50% es 11414 y me extrañaría mucho subir tan arriba...
PD2: Que alguien guarde el post para el owned, eh!


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Abr 2009)

A mi me resulta absolutamente inverosimil que el ibex pueda llegar a los 3000.Teniendo en cuenta que la cantidad de dinero en circulacion siempre va aumentando,y ese valor se registro por ultima vez hace por lo menos 20 años...

Vamos,yo creo que ni aunque estalle una bomba atomica en medio de la cibeles vemos los 3000


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Abr 2009)

Yo pienso lo mismo... veo imposible los 3 mil, puesto que sería valorar muchísimas empresas a niveles ridículos.

Soy de la idea que los 6700 pueden ser el suelo, o quizás un poco menos.

Bueno... entonces el lunes ¿subimos? juas


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Abr 2009)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> *Las estrategias de expansión del Imperio.*



Cualquiera con cierto sentido critico deberia pensar que las cosas funcionan asi.El mundo cada vez es un lugar mas inhospito,aunque no se percibe desde este pequeño parentesis de properidad del que disfrutamos los europeos...


----------



## tonuel (4 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> *A mi me resulta absolutamente inverosimil que el ibex pueda llegar a los 3000*.Teniendo en cuenta que la cantidad de dinero en circulacion siempre va aumentando,y ese valor se registro por ultima vez hace por lo menos 20 años...
> 
> Vamos,*yo creo que ni aunque estalle una bomba atomica en medio de la cibeles vemos los 3000*







Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo pienso lo mismo... *veo imposible los 3 mil*, puesto que sería valorar muchísimas empresas a niveles ridículos.




Estoy completamente de acuerdo, hemos repetido miles de veces que el suelo del ibex son los 3500... 



Saludos


----------



## percebo (4 Abr 2009)

Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades fututuras. Creo que nos aproximamos a tierras ignotas y desconocidas.

Si los bancos fueran obligados a valorar sus activos inmobiliarios al precio real su cotizacion suelo deberia ser -10.


----------



## awai (4 Abr 2009)

Yo hoy también he pillado un rato, suelo echar un vistazo, pero no digo nada, porque seguro me dais mil vueltas en sabiduria sobre esto, pero arriesgandome al owned pongo mi gráfico y mi opinion.

Hasta los 8700, recorrrido, en ese momento (sobre 8600 largos) vender para sacar las plusvalias, si la rompe, a meterse en los 8800, porque tiene recorrido hasta los 9870, y volver a vender, sin embargo, si los rompe, yo no entraría, esperaría a ver si rompe los 10300 (cosa que me parece poco probable).... y si los rompe... pues más de lo mismo.
He de decir que yo solo compro barato y vendo caro, no me va mal, de momento llevo ganando bastante (como siempre se dice, si contamos el tiempo invertido, seguro que no es rentable, pero es divertido).

Alé ya hay material para que me acribilleis


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> *He de decir que yo solo compro barato y vendo caro*, no me va mal, de momento llevo ganando bastante (como siempre se dice, si contamos el tiempo invertido, seguro que no es rentable, pero es divertido).


----------



## percebo (5 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


>



Que pasa? tu tienes un sistema mejor?, si no se te ha acurrido ninguno quizas deberias leer menos ladrillos infumables. (como me gustaba la bola de cristal)


----------



## tonuel (5 Abr 2009)

Estoy apuntito de comprar acciones de una cotizada del ibex... no digo más... :




Saludos


----------



## awai (5 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Estoy apuntito de comprar acciones de una cotizada del ibex... no digo más... :
> Saludos



Yo tengo de una que tiene, segun mi sistema un recorrido mínimo de 0,60

Y estoy pensando en comprar de otra que ha sido de las grandes ganadoras del 2008, y otra del textil 

No me arruinessssss XD


----------



## awai (5 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


>



El dibujo mola 

Ha sonado un poco presuntuoso, me queria referir, a que compro en los puntos que os comento, y si va para arriba vendo, si va para abajo, lo mantengo (ya que invierto dinero dinero que no necesito) hasta que suba donde yo quiero.


----------



## Condor (5 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> El dibujo mola
> 
> Ha sonado un poco presuntuoso, me queria referir, a que compro en los puntos que os comento, y si va para arriba vendo, si va para abajo, lo mantengo (ya que invierto dinero dinero que no necesito) hasta que suba donde yo quiero.



Podrías pedirle a muchos de los que escriben aquí que te expliquen como ponerse a corto, de esa manera no sólo ganarías cuando sube.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Que pasa? tu tienes un sistema mejor?, si no se te ha acurrido ninguno quizas deberias leer menos ladrillos infumables. (como me gustaba la bola de cristal)



No me he metido con su sistema,solo con esa frase en concreto,que me sonaba muy peliculera...
Y coño,tu post era un ladrillo,pero te dije que estaba de acuerdo en todo


----------



## Carolus Rex (5 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Ya me he comprado el bañador, no pensaba escribir nada hasta el lunes por lo menos pero he leido esto y no me he podido resistir.
> 
> Sin acritud, no puedo estar mas en desacuerdo.
> 
> No tenemos nada que ver con esta subida, ... etc. etc.



Buenas tardes.

Vacaciones de Semana Santa y aquí estamos... yo el primero... :o ¡¡Esto no puede ser normal...!!

Mis disculpas al Sr.Percebo, parece ser que, con las prisas, no me expliqué bién.

Yo intentaba dar respuesta a un post que preguntaba sobre si ya se había visto el suelo de la bolsa.

Lo que quise decir en mi post es que, en mi humilde opinión, todavía queda mucho tiempo hasta que el árbitro pite el fin del partido, por lo que el suelo debe estar bastante mas abajo. Mientras la economía real vaya a peor, los mercados no van a mejorar.

También intenté explicar que en la actualidad, y por todo lo ocurrido a nivel económico en los últimos meses, se ha multiplicado de modo exponencial el número de gacelas.
Somos muchos los que hemos rescatado los ahorros depositados en manos de gestores ajenos y, no fiándonos ya de nadie, nos hemos dedicado a gestionar nuestro propio patrimonio. En estos momentos ya nos dedicamos a comerciar con índices y valores hasta los mas profanos. 

Las gacelas han aprendido rápido (a base de palos) y casi todas se han vuelto muy, pero que muy desconfiadas.

Habiendo millones de gacelas desconfiadas es de esperar que los leones utilicen toda su astucia para pillarlas.

Este es, para mi el motivo de estas subidas inexplicables: leones engañando a las gacelas.

No hay más. Son los leones los que provocan estas subidas/bajadas, a veces mas cortas, a veces mas largas en el tiempo... cuando tienen suficientes gacelas confiadas vuelven a atacar.

De todas formas se puede vivir muy bién con los restos que dejan los leones, las hienas y demás alimañas lo hacen.

Sr. Percebo, siento lo de su ludopatía. ¡¡Alegre esa cara, hombre!!  que " No hay mal que cién años dure", (dicen...) Debe Ud. valorar que en cualquier aspecto de la vida, (amor, deporte, salud, trabajo...) no siempre se pierde, a veces también se gana...


PD: Estoy con el Sr. Tonuel IBEX 3500


----------



## SNB4President (5 Abr 2009)

Medio Oriente: 

Egipto: +5,42%
Kuwait: +3,26%
Israel: +1,19%
Bahrain: -0,37%
Arabia Saudí: +0,70%
Jordania: +2,39%
Oman: +2,74%
Qatar: +5,34%
Emiratos Árabes Unidos: +1,79%


----------



## awai (5 Abr 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Podrías pedirle a muchos de los que escriben aquí que te expliquen como ponerse a corto, de esa manera no sólo ganarías cuando sube.



Pero es que no tengo tanto tiempo


----------



## percebo (5 Abr 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Vacaciones de Semana Santa y aquí estamos... yo el primero... :o ¡¡Esto no puede ser normal...!!
> 
> ...



Solo a mi se me ocurre meterme en estos embolados, nada, nada, sin el Sr. por favor, que no, que no soy ludopata, que no estoy haciendo terapia de grupo con vosotros ni nada de eso, ni quería atacarte a ti personalmente ni mucho menos, doy por hecho que tu post tenía toda la buena intención del mundo.
Solo pretendía reflexionar sobre nuestros supuestos conocimientos, a mi modo de ver no somos mas que monos en guerra con un ejercito regular de marines, el hecho de que nos dejen unos palos como armas no quiere decir que tengamos alguna oportunidad de vencerlos cara a cara, en su terreno, a pecho descubierto y aceptando cualquier tipo de escaramuza que se nos presente, aunque el palo tenga pinchos nos la van a dar de todos los colores.

Y escribía eso porque me llama la atención ver como aquí en cuando cambia un poco la tendencia, surgen mil nuevas operaciones intentando aprovechar la ocasion, dudo mucho que ese tipo de estrategia tenga un resultado positivo en más del 50 % (si hay alguno que me mande un privado y le ingreso una pasta para que me la gestione ya a comisión).

En la parte que no llegue a escribir (si lo hago se llamará "the unsmokable brick strickes back") me iba a referir a que como buen mono o aprovecho una excelente ocasión para darsela a los USA Boys o me convertirán en jamón de mono a la primera de cambio y a partir de ese punto comentar en las cosas que normalmente lo que llamais gacelas hacemos como el culo habitualmente, no porque quiera dar clases a nadie, sino simplemente por ver si escribiendolo se me mete en la cabeza de una puta vez, porque claro lo tengo pero me jode que cuando llega la hora de la verdad acabe tarde o temprano improvisando.

En cuanto el suelo.... la verdad es que no tengo ni puta idea de donde, ni cuando llegará, pero seguro que esto da para la generación de un monton de nuevas teorias, porque la que nos espera me parece que es nuevo y no precisamente bonito.

Un saludo hombre, y no te lo tomes a mal, que esto es un foro no estamos sentando catedra (espero).


----------



## percebo (5 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No me he metido con su sistema,solo con esa frase en concreto,que me sonaba muy peliculera...
> Y coño,tu post era un ladrillo,pero te dije que estaba de acuerdo en todo



No lo pude resistir, perdona, pero es que creo que ese sistema en su sencillez es el que mejor nos puede ir a los pequeños, simplemente comprar cuando este barato o ponerse corto cuando este realmente caro, esto es entrar en el mercado cuando exista una oportunidad realmente buena y que de opciones de exito, y el resto del tiempo esperar, lo que pasa es que es jodido estar atento al puto mercado y quedarse de brazos cruzados esperando a que surja una oportunidad buena y si no estas atento no la ves llegar, así que ya lo se, es duro necesita autodisciplina pero el sistema que comenta awai me parece lo ideal. Otro cantar es llevarlo a fin (consejos vendo que para mi no tengo).


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

A las buenas noches!

Señores, lo que hay que hacer es seguir la tendencia, no actuar contra ella, no es dificil ver cuando una tendencia se agota, observando el volumen por ejemplo y ver que empieza otra a la contra, con mucho volumen.

Hay que entrar cuando la tendencia ya ha comenzado, no intentando adivinar un posible giro, uno de los peores errores que puede cometer cualquier bolsista es buscar la relatividad de los precios y cerrar la mente a que estos puedan llegar más lejos.

Lo único dificil a veces es definir la tendencia, pero cuando eso ocurre es porque el valor está lateral y no vale la pena entrar.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Abr 2009)

Ayer estuve a punto de explicar mi descabellada teoría sobre la evolución de las bolsas durante los próximos 6 ó 7 años (con gráficos incluidos).

El caso es que ya van tres o cuatro veces que estoy a punto de hacerlo pero le doy al botón de cancelar, ¿el motivo?, egoísmo, miedo al ridículo, qué sé yo...

Por eso, voy a ir haciendo previsiones basadas en ese modelo, en lugar de levantar la sábana de golpe.

De momento funciona, al que le pueda ser útil que lo aproveche si puede, lo que predice para este año es lo siguiente:

La subida actual llega casi seguro a los 900 del S&P500, incluso podría llegar a los 1000 puntos, no me meto a predecir con exactitud, para eso están los del análisis técnico. 

Tras esto, caída de un 40% aprox. hasta mediados de año aprox. donde haríamos nuevos mínimos y sería el suelo definitivo del mercado, (550-600-650 del S&P500).

Remontada otra vez hasta los 900-1000 puntos que culminaría aproximadamente en noviembre-diciembre.

En diciembre y principios de 2010 volveríamos a bajar bastante pero ya haciendo un mínimo creciente respecto al suelo de mercado de mediados de este año.

Lo que predice el modelo para los años siguientes me lo guardo, si se cumple esto seguiré con nuevas entregas por capítulos.

Aquí iba otra frase que también he borrado.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> En la parte que no llegue a escribir (si lo hago se llamará "the unsmokable brick strickes back")



Bueno hombre,dejemoslo en que era un poco largo,pero didactico 

Por otro lado,un sistema que yo creo que puede dar resultados interesantes,pero que nunca me he atrevido a probar ya que en caso de perder la cara de tonto que se te queda puede ser muy notoria.

Basicamente,para ganar hay que tratar de hacer lo que el resto de "gacelas" (o la mayoria al menos) no esta haciendo en ese momento,pero eso es dificil,porque tu eres una de ellas e inconscientemente actuas como la mayoria,luego vas a tender a perder a la larga.Pues...hazlo por sorteo 

Dale cierta preponderancia a las subidas (ya que efectivamente la bolsa tiende a subir a largo) y manten las apuestas una semana,ya que si haces intradias las comisiones te hundiran.Puede parecer una gilipollez,pero si es cierto que la mayoria de la gente palma...pues ya se darian con un canto en los dientes acabando el año neutros...

Evidentemente esto no tiene sentido si eres un fenomeno y ganas pasta regularmente,es mas para gente con problemas de ludopatia mas que otra cosa 

Por cierto,tengo repsoles a 14,07...que hago mañana? me voy a dormir y que sea lo que dios quiera?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por cierto,tengo repsoles a 14,07...que hago mañana? me voy a dormir y que sea lo que dios quiera?




Yo tengo 4350 a 12,1 y de momento no las suelto.

Tampoco suelto las acerinoxes, ni las aceralias, sigo al pie de la letra mi "modelo", un par de post más arriba tienes mis previsiones, si te atreves...

Ya te digo que yo tengo el colchón de las plusvalías latentes (metí 70.000 euros con el ibex en 6xxx) para "soportar el dolor", tú, si las tienes a 14,07 lo tienes más jodido para aguantar la presión.

Y vuelvo a repetir que la vida del trader intradía no es vida y siempre acaba mal.

Para mí el plazo mínimo de inversión sería de una o dos semanas, es la única forma de pillar tendecias "decentes", claro, hay que ampliar stops y estar la mayor parte del tiempo mirando tras la barrera.

En bolsa hay que ser un delantero centro de estos que casi no tocan bola pero cuando lo hacen es para meter gol.

La única forma de conseguir eso es estar mirando mientras todos los demás corren como locos tras el balón.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ya te digo que yo tengo el colchón de las plusvalías latentes (metí 70.000 euros con el ibex en 6xxx)



Si fueras una femina te pedia matrimonio aqui mismo 

Creo que le voy a poner una orden de venta en torno al 14,35 y me voy a dormir.Si entra bien y si no pues lo volvere a analizar al despertarme


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Abr 2009)

Buen momento para invertir en Solaria, bolsa baja, cotización por los suelos, fin de las subvenciones, y ahora esto:



> El ciclo de manchas solares detectables registra el nivel más bajo del último siglo, mostrando un Sol "extrañamente inactivo" según concluye un estudio de la NASA que refleja que en lo que va de año "no se ha producido este fenómeno en 78 de los 90 días transcurridos". Esto certifica que "en el 87 por ciento de 2009 no se ha registrado actividad solar".
> 
> Del trabajo se desprende "que la cantidad de manchas se ha reducido de forma considerable", ya que en 2008 no se detectó su presencia en el 73 por ciento del año. Según los expertos, para encontrar un año con soles "totalmente limpios" hay que remontarse a 1913, en el que se sucedieron 311 días "impecables". *A tenor de estos datos, consideran que "el ciclo solar tocó fondo el año pasado". *



La extraña inactividad del Sol | Ciencia | elmundo.es

Estamos en un mínimo de actividad solar.

Mulder, ¿algún estudio que relaciones los ciclos bursátiles con la actividad solar?, los ciclos solares duran unos 11 años.

Por cierto, el jueves luna llena, si subimos mucho y superamos los 900 del S&P puede que venda parte de la cartera.


----------



## Samzer (6 Abr 2009)

Hablando de inactividad...

¡Valores varados! 26 compañías no negocian ni 60.000 euros al día - 1148476 - 6/04/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy parece que seguimos alcistas y sin ánimo de bajar lo más mínimo veremos cuanto dura esto porque creo que habrá que corregir en algún momento, pero no se exactamente cuando ocurrirá eso aun, el viernes fue un día lateral y yo mientras tanto he aprovechado para comprar:

ACX a 10.32
SAN a 6.04
REP a 13.93

De momento todas me van bien, la entrada es para estar un tiempo y no voy a dejarme engatusar por los fatalistas del hilo, que lo sepan 

La entrada es con poco dinero para premiar al que suba mucho y castigar a la que no suba o baje.


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Abr 2009)

Buenos días
He abierto posición larga en Ibex 8447.Apalancamiento (elasticidad)12.9

Creo que tengo recorrido hasta que choque con la directriz bajista de largo plazo en aprox 9700.
En ese punto coincidiría con el Dow en contra su directriz de medio plazo aprox 8580

Vamos que nos vamos!
Pooodeeeemoooos!!


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Abr 2009)

Ibex haciendo cuña.A ver si sale disparado.

Emoooociooooon!!


----------



## Speculo (6 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Hoy parece que seguimos alcistas y sin ánimo de bajar lo más mínimo veremos cuanto dura esto porque creo que habrá que corregir en algún momento, pero no se exactamente cuando ocurrirá eso aun, el viernes fue un día lateral y yo mientras tanto he aprovechado para comprar:
> 
> ...



No me tientes, no me tientes, que me estaba pensando el entrar en REP a 14 eurillos y vienes tú y dices que te has metido... 
Ahora seguro que ya pico.


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Abr 2009)

Allá va el misil!!

Con el tema ya encarrilado me pongo a estudiar.
Taluego.


----------



## percebo (6 Abr 2009)

Bueno, yo a lo mio, 1 futuro eurostox vendido a 2160, stop lost 2171, stop profit 2130. a junio 

Dos ordenes de venta a 2095.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No me tientes, no me tientes, que me estaba pensando el entrar en REP a 14 eurillos y vienes tú y dices que te has metido...
> Ahora seguro que ya pico.



También quería entrar en BME a 19.27 y en BTO a 6.32-6.46 pero se me han escapado en apertura, las tendré en vigilancia por si vuelven a esos niveles.


----------



## Speculo (6 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, que hoy no he dicho nada del BBVA. Que sepáis todos que ha roto la resistencia que tenía por los 7,16 y que, si se mantiene en estos niveles durante el día de hoy, yo le veo un recorrido al alza hasta 7,60. Por esos lares o un poquito antes, se podría entrar vendido al valor, porque no creo que traspase esa resistencia en 7,60 tan fácil.
Cuando llegue ahí volvemos a contar cosas del banquito.

Y como hay gente que ha entrado en SAN y parecen hermanitos los dos, pues eso.


----------



## percebo (6 Abr 2009)

Para que no me llameis catastrofista.

Buenas noticias traigo.







Ahora si que nos vamos para arriba


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Por cierto, que hoy no he dicho nada del BBVA. Que sepáis todos que ha roto la resistencia que tenía por los 7,16 y que, si se mantiene en estos niveles durante el día de hoy, yo le veo un recorrido al alza hasta 7,60. Por esos lares o un poquito antes, se podría entrar vendido al valor, porque no creo que traspase esa resistencia en 7,60 tan fácil.
> Cuando llegue ahí volvemos a contar cosas del banquito.
> 
> Y como hay gente que ha entrado en SAN y parecen hermanitos los dos, pues eso.



Bueno, yo entro en SAN porque me parece bueno su gráfico, pero no entraría en BBVA porque a SAN le vaya bien 

BBVA tiene que atravesar el nivel de 7.34 para subir hasta 8.46-9.12, pero hasta que no atraviese ese nivel no me acaba de gustar.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Abr 2009)

ahora que todo el mundo dice nos vamos arriba...


----------



## robergarc (6 Abr 2009)

Dentro en SAN a 6.04 y TEL 15.34.

Ay, madre mía...


----------



## rosonero (6 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ahora que todo el mundo dice nos vamos arriba...



Hombre!!!! Momentáneamente así es y ya se sabe no que ir contra tendencia, en este caso subtendencia o tendencia secundaria, o lo que sea ...


----------



## percebo (6 Abr 2009)

Tercer intento... vamos que nos vamos...


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2009)

Una de palomitas... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Abr 2009)

hola a todos.....desengancharse del bolsismo es dificil..jajajaja aunque estoy en ello ...le sacamos mas de 400 puntos al dji....yo no digo na...mañana empieza la temporada de resultados en Usa con alcoa abriendo fuego y el miercoles la semana santa con su correspondiente disminucion de volumen y toma de beneficios...andarse con ojo..
estoy fuera al 100% y posiblemente no vuelva a entrar hasta mediados de abril

saludos


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Una de palomitas...



¿se puede saber cual era ese valor donde ibas a entrar y si has entrado efectivamente?


----------



## percebo (6 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿se puede saber cual era ese valor donde ibas a entrar y si has entrado efectivamente?



Tonuel corrigeme si me equivoco, me parece que en este foro todavia no se maneja muy bien la ironia?.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> hola a todos.....desengancharse del bolsismo es dificil..jajajaja aunque estoy en ello ...le sacamos mas de 400 puntos al dji....yo no digo na...mañana empieza la temporada de resultados en Usa con alcoa abriendo fuego y el miercoles la semana santa con su correspondiente disminucion de volumen y toma de beneficios...andarse con ojo..
> estoy fuera al 100% y posiblemente no vuelva a entrar hasta mediados de abril
> 
> saludos



Yo estoy castigado hasta Mayo,pero operare si nos vamos al guano,hasta entonces creere y esperare el momento.

PD: Me quede con unas Gamesas en corto,que hijas de puta siguen subiendo...:


----------



## robergarc (6 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> hola a todos.....desengancharse del bolsismo es dificil..jajajaja aunque estoy en ello ...le sacamos mas de 400 puntos al dji....yo no digo na...mañana empieza la temporada de resultados en Usa con alcoa abriendo fuego y el miercoles la semana santa con su correspondiente disminucion de volumen y toma de beneficios...andarse con ojo..
> estoy fuera al 100% y posiblemente no vuelva a entrar hasta mediados de abril
> 
> saludos



De SAN intentaré recoger -si hay algo que recoger, claro- antes de las fiestas. Con TEL iré -si no le doy al puto botoncito del pánico- a más largo. Además de que tengo por ahí unas añejas Repsoles, camino de ser añejísimas.


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Tonuel corrigeme si me equivoco, me parece que en este foro todavia no se maneja muy bien la ironia?.



Ah, ¿que era ironía?

Es que Tonuel es cualquier cosa menos irónico, cuando ha de decir algo, lo hace a las bravas


----------



## percebo (6 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno hombre,dejemoslo en que era un poco largo,pero didactico
> 
> Por otro lado,un sistema que yo creo que puede dar resultados interesantes,pero que nunca me he atrevido a probar ya que en caso de perder la cara de tonto que se te queda puede ser muy notoria.
> 
> ...



Sobre los repsoles no se que decirte, pero para la proxima vez te puedo dar un consejo, no compras o vendas nada sin tener claro donde poner el stop, y una vez puesto NO LO TOQUES.

Suerte.


----------



## Mckensy (6 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo estoy castigado hasta Mayo,pero operare si nos vamos al guano,hasta entonces creere y esperare el momento.
> 
> PD: Me quede con unas Gamesas en corto,que hijas de puta siguen subiendo...:



Yo estoy aún en largo con ellas pero creo que ya se les estan acabando el combustible. Si en los próximos dias no suben de 12,50 se van a ir a hacia abajo a base de bien.


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

La apuesta de hoy:

Entre las 14:00 y las 14:30 el Stoxx debería estar alrededor de 2174. si está por debajo mala señal.

edito: Si está por debajo podría hacer un mínimo del día en ese momento.


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿se puede saber cual era ese valor donde ibas a entrar y si has entrado efectivamente?





Mulder dijo:


> Ah, ¿que era ironía?
> 
> Es que Tonuel es cualquier cosa menos irónico, cuando ha de decir algo, lo hace a las bravas



Puse la orden pero la he cancelado esta mañana porque ahora voy bastante liado..., me parece que si no es de corto no voy a entrar... :o

Uno que tiene principios..., además el verano se aproxima y de largo me entrarian los calores... 




Saludos


----------



## percebo (6 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ah, ¿que era ironía?
> 
> Es que Tonuel es cualquier cosa menos irónico, cuando ha de decir algo, lo hace a las bravas



Mis disculpas, cuando no se tiene razon no se tiene.


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Mis disculpas, cuando no se tiene razon no se tiene.



En cierto modo si tenia una parte de ironia, si me meto largo nos vamos a los 3500 de cabeza, no lo dudes... :

pero esta mañana he visto ilusión en los ojos de las gacelillas y he decidido contenerme... :o

Aunque lo que es cierto es que a mayor altura... la hostia será grandiosa... 




Saludos


----------



## percebo (6 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> En cierto modo si tenia una parte de ironia, si me meto largo nos vamos a los 3500 de cabeza, no lo dudes... :
> 
> pero esta mañana he visto ilusión en los ojos de las gacelillas y he decidido contenerme... :o
> 
> ...



Nos metemos juntitos de la mano, lo unico saber si entonces las acciones cotizarán en euros o en piedrolares.


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

Según mis análisis no toca guano (del de verdad) hasta este próximo viernes, tal vez lo lleguemos a ver el jueves a última hora también pero hasta ese momento creo que subiremos más o menos fuerte.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Abr 2009)

¿el viernes abre el ibex?
viernes santo? jajajaja si es asi,es que ya no se respeta nada ......arrepentios fariseos que el armaggeddon esta cerca


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

Yo tenia que haber seguido durmiendo,me pone nervioso ver con que parsimonia se mueve el repsol este...


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Abr 2009)

oro 877...


----------



## PIOJANO (6 Abr 2009)

Horchata 1,50


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2009)

¿Un análisis rápido del gráfico del Ibex señor Mulder....?


¿algo así como lateral-guanista...? 




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Abr 2009)

creo que nos volvemos a los 8300...en un ratito ,para mañana volver a subir......yo como hannibal estoy castigado asi que no voy a apostar un duro por ello con lo que por ley de probabilidad murphiana como no me va a reportar plusvalias fijo que se cumple...


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Abr 2009)

Cerrado largo.Abierto corto 8440
Está triangulando y se va a zona 8380

Vaya panorama ma he encontrado al volver de entrenar!!
Saludos


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Un análisis rápido del gráfico del Ibex señor Mulder....?
> 
> ¿algo así como lateral-guanista...?



Yo espero verde hasta el jueves o viernes, de ahí que me haya puesto largo, lo que ocurre ahora lo considero normal porque teníamos que corregir un poco. El S&P ya ha cerrado su gap, el Stoxx aun está algo lejos y el gap está por abajo pero no se si lo llegaremos a cerrar.

De todas formas ahora estudio bastante los ciclos y en el Stoxx estamos teniendo ciclos de 20 horas en esta subida que se subdividen en ciclos de 5 horas cada uno, aunque aun estoy tratando de sacarlo con más exactitud mirando lo que se repite.

Cuando sepa algo seguro, lo posteo aquí.


----------



## donpepito (6 Abr 2009)

Hola!

Saludos.... veo que la fuerza de ABENGOA sigue y los jop... de T5 me la han jugado bien... de momento dejar correr plusvalías.

Estamos en la fase de reclutamiento a todos los niveles... publicidad en los medios, la bolsa es segura, etc.

EUTOSTOXX se está preparando.


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Abr 2009)

Bueno,cierro todo y me quedo en liquidez

Total,las gallinas que entran por las que salen.Me voy a echar la siesta que curro de noche.
Hasta mañana


----------



## donpepito (6 Abr 2009)

Esto es para alegrar al amigo de los 4000

_*EL NUEVO CEO DE GM ASEGURA QUE LA BANCARROTA ES EVITABLE*_


----------



## donpepito (6 Abr 2009)

*sun mycrosistems cae un -22% en preapertura usa*


----------



## muyuu (6 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *sun mycrosistems cae un -22% en preapertura usa*



IBM retiró ayer la oferta de compra.


----------



## percebo (6 Abr 2009)

Rayos, el primer corto a la buchaca, pero no pensaba que llegaramos tan cerca de los otros dos, a ver quien tiene los huevos ahora de irse a la playa.

Alguna disculpa buena que le pueda contar a mi mujer?.

Suerte.

De todas maneras no creo que rompa hoy, estoy casi seguro de que seguiremos laterales un par de dias... o no.

Que coño me voy a la playa. los dos cortos si entran con el stop por encima de 2170 y no os riais mucho esta tarde cuando vuelva.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Abr 2009)

dile que en semana santa siempre llueve y que hay una manada de tiburones aproximandose a la costa
Acciona con bastante probabilidad va a realizar el salto del angel......
joer,vaya bajada a machete...pena que no le hubiese metido un cortillo cuando el grafico me puso la flecha hacia abajo


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ahora que todo el mundo dice nos vamos arriba...



saludos tonuel

siempre fallo por un dia lo del viernes negro, asi que igual es hoy?


----------



## donpepito (6 Abr 2009)

Esos cortos en GAMESA... pueden tener su recompensa en breve.


----------



## percebo (6 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> saludos tonuel
> 
> siempre fallo por un dia lo del viernes negro, asi que igual es hoy?



Yo creo que hoy no toca, un consejo, a los que no les importe jugarsela a largo cuando la tendencia primaria es bajista, ahora mismo es el momento, con un stop solo un poquito mas abajo es una jugada bastante segura, yo paso.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Abr 2009)

yo hasta que no veamos los 5500-6100 no entro.... y luego ya veremos si entro con 3800


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Yo creo que hoy no toca, un consejo, a los que no les importe jugarsela a largo cuando la tendencia primaria es bajista, ahora mismo es el momento, con un stop solo un poquito mas abajo es una jugada bastante segura, yo paso.



estoy contigo...pero me espero hasta las 4:00 ,8328 y subida mañana con el puñetero gap de apertura me estoy estudiando un sistema para solo meter pasta a ultima hora y vender a primera de la mañana,aun esta muy verde y solo hago paper trading de ese


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Abr 2009)

Huelo a guanoooooooooooo


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

Estais seguros de que no es hoy el guano's day? 
Anda que iba yo listo poniendo la venta de las repsoles en 14,35...me he deshecho de ellas en 13,93 y gracias


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Abr 2009)

tocando los 8500 y para abajo.... alguien pone un grafico de 1 año o 6 meses??

con resitencias unidas y eso


----------



## percebo (6 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tocando los 8500 y para abajo.... alguien pone un grafico de 1 año o 6 meses??
> 
> con resitencias unidas y eso



Como me entren los cortos a 2094 y no reviente para abajo me cago, su puta madre tenia que haberse disparado para abajo hace un rato, puta manipulación.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Abr 2009)

bah a tomar por saco el castigo!entro largo en 8305,con Stop en 8280 
voy a jugarme la cena...


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

Pues a mi ya me han tirado fuera de ACX, mis repsoles y santanderes aun aguantan y así seguirán hasta que salten los stops.

Si la vela de la siguiente media hora es bajista ya tenemos guano seguro, de lo contrario hay margen para la esperanza. Yo creo que nos tocaba corregir y sigo creyendo que aun no nos toca bajar en serio, también creo que los leoncios han encendido el ventilador de guano para que las gacelas no entren.

El movimiento que viene tras esta corrección debería ser fuerte al alza.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Abr 2009)

El stoxx ha rebotado exactamente en el 38,2%...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi ya me han tirado fuera de ACX, mis repsoles y santanderes aun aguantan y así seguirán hasta que salten los stops.
> 
> Si la vela de la siguiente media hora es bajista ya tenemos guano seguro, de lo contrario hay margen para la esperanza. Yo creo que nos tocaba corregir y sigo creyendo que aun no nos toca bajar en serio, también creo que los leoncios han encendido el ventilador de guano para que las gacelas no entren.
> 
> El movimiento que viene tras esta corrección debería ser fuerte al alza.



Las acerinoxes son muy traicioneras


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> saludos tonuel
> 
> siempre fallo por un dia lo del viernes negro, asi que igual es hoy?



Ya sabia yo que era poner la orden e irnos a esparragar... 



Saludos


----------



## percebo (6 Abr 2009)

me cago, bajo los cortos hasta los 2088 y me voy a la playa, a ver que pasa.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Carolus Rex (6 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La apuesta de hoy:
> 
> Entre las 14:00 y las 14:30 el Stoxx debería estar alrededor de 2174. si está por debajo mala señal.
> 
> edito: Si está por debajo podría hacer un mínimo del día en ese momento.



14:40 Stoxx 2169,5

Sr. Mulder lo ha clavao Ud. :


----------



## donpepito (6 Abr 2009)

Me sigue gustando T.REUNIDAS.


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> Las acerinoxes son muy traicioneras



Escogí ACX por no tener muchos obstáculos por arriba, lo malo es que tampoco los tenía por abajo 

REP y SAN si los tienen y por eso aguantan, al menos de momento.


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> 14:40 Stoxx 2169,5
> 
> Sr. Mulder lo ha clavao Ud. :



Ahora solo falta saber si es el mínimo del día o no


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me sigue gustando T.REUNIDAS.



TRE me parece que es solo para intradiar, tengo la impresión de que está llegando al final de un ciclo alcista y que se hundirá en cualquier momento.

A mi también me gustaba.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Abr 2009)

hala !salto el stop,30 euros menos jajajajaja
joeerrrrrr vaya hostion!


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> hala !salto el stop,30 euros menos jajajajaja



Últimamente te sales... :o



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 15:17; -1,15%

8224 puntos


¿unos largos...? 


Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ibex 35 a las 15:17; -1,15%
> 
> 8224 puntos
> 
> ...



de aqui a nada me abro otros


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> de aqui a nada me abro otros



Al guano lo que es del guano hamijo... :o



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

Pues a mi ya solo me quedan SAN, aunque el stop de estas lo puse lejitos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Abr 2009)

si consigue superar los 8300,le abro otros larguitos,hoy no creo que toque guanismo


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2009)

¿Unas gamesas...? :


-8,06%


Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

Si quieres garantizarte unas mañanas divertidas,gamesa es tu valor,sin duda


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Abr 2009)

Largo en Stoxx 2162,5... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si quieres garantizarte unas mañanas divertidas,gamesa es tu valor,sin duda



No le ha sentado bien la rebaja del P.O. de Crédit Suisse... que pena... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> si consigue superar los 8300,le abro otros larguitos,hoy no creo que toque guanismo



Pues por lo que estoy viendo si que toca, la tendencia ya es bajista y se ha borrado toda tendencia al alza que había. Sigo opinando que a corto plazo esto es una corrección, pero si se hubiera dado antes hoy no tendríamos tanto guano.

Mejor esperar y ver.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> hala !salto el stop,30 euros menos jajajajaja
> joeerrrrrr vaya hostion!




Joder,a mi eso se me va solamente en las comisiones practicamente...

Puf,estoy empezando a sentir una tentacion my fuerte de entrar en Gamesa,me echo un cubo de agua fria en la cabeza???


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mejor esperar y ver.



No será por falta de palomitas... 



Saludos


----------



## pyn (6 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Unas gamesas...? :
> 
> 
> -8,06%
> ...



Compradas a 11.0 €


----------



## robergarc (6 Abr 2009)

::

Cojones, vuelvo de comer y nos estamos muriendo a plazos. A las Repsoles ya pilladas, uno una buena dosis de Santanderes y Telefónicas.

¿Alguien me sugiere una buena excusa para darle a mi mujer?


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Compradas a 11.0 €




Pues ya están a 10,82... 



Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues ya están a 10,82...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Haciendo amigos por el foro...


----------



## pyn (6 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues ya están a 10,82...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Da igual, la bolsa siempre sube .







Prepara el Nelson.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> ::
> 
> Cojones, vuelvo de comer y nos estamos muriendo a plazos. A las Repsoles ya pilladas, uno una buena dosis de Santanderes y Telefónicas.
> 
> ...



Que te ha subido la letra del piso de la querida...?  No, eso no cuela, que el Euribor todo el mundo sabe que está bajando....

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Da igual, la bolsa siempre sube .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo tengo listo...

Los americanos p'abajo y nosotros detrás a restregarnos por el guano patrio... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Abr 2009)

oro 872....


a donde va la pasta hoy?



es que siempre fallo por 1 dia el crack!!!


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> a donde va la pasta hoy?




A la butxaca... :



Saludos


----------



## pyn (6 Abr 2009)

Ya me tocaría la moral, que despues de unas semanas alegres, empecemos hoy el fin de los días.


----------



## donpepito (6 Abr 2009)

Ya no recordamos los días de bajadas... tampoco la volatilidad de ver -4,xx% durante una sesión.

Parece que la bolsa se hubiese detenido.


----------



## Claca (6 Abr 2009)

Como ha comentado azkunaveteya, se han tocado los 8500 y pa'abajo. Todo este rebote me ha recordado a los últimos ¿3? que finalizaron sobre los 9800, con optimismo generalizado en el último tramo del recorrido incluído, pero lo cierto es que ni se ha intentando seriamente superar la línea de la muerte que extermina cualquier posibilidad de rebote desde los 14.000. Esta será la 4a vez que nos venden la moto, pero parece que el mal de ojo bajista sigue ahí. 

Próxima estación los 8100 y desde allí ya se verá si se intenta algo, sin olvidar, claro, que estamos al lado del techo, hasta que se demuestre lo contrario, actual.


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya no recordamos los días de bajadas... tampoco la volatilidad de ver -4,xx% durante una sesión.
> 
> Parece que la bolsa se hubiese detenido.



Cárpatos ha dicho hace un rato que por las vacaciones mucha gente está fuera del mercado y que entonces la volatilidad sube.


----------



## donpepito (6 Abr 2009)

*santander planea emitir bonos a dos años en euros*


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

Dentro de San a 5,83.Como suele ser habitual,que sea lo que dios quiera 

Por cierto,felicidades al caballero de las gamesas,al final le sale bien jugada


----------



## Speculo (6 Abr 2009)

Qué cabrones. Qué manera de barrer para un lado y para otro.
Pues yo hoy no me salgo de aquí porque no me sale de los cojones.
A ver quién es el leoncio que tiene huevos a sacarme. Cabrones.


----------



## Speculo (6 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Dentro de San a 5,83.Como suele ser habitual,que sea lo que dios quiera



Espero que esta vez pongas el ojo donde has puesto la bala y no al revés


----------



## Speculo (6 Abr 2009)

Esa joroba de camello en el gráfico de 240m qué mala es para estar vendido.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Espero que esta vez pongas el ojo donde has puesto la bala y no al revés



Hoy me costeo las vacaciones,ya veras


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Dentro de San a 5,83.Como suele ser habitual,que sea lo que dios quiera
> 
> Por cierto,felicidades al caballero de las gamesas,al final le sale bien jugada



Bufffff, yo quería entrar en SAN pero ya no me atrevo...


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bufffff, yo quería entrar en SAN pero ya no me atrevo...




Yo lo que queria era haber entrado en Gamesa como dije antes,pero si que me falto valor...

Hala,a la mierda las plusvalias de los ultimos 5 minutos


----------



## robergarc (6 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> *Dentro de San* a 5,83.Como suele ser habitual,que sea lo que dios quiera
> 
> Por cierto,felicidades al caballero de las gamesas,al final le sale bien jugada



Moriremos juntos, amigo.


----------



## robergarc (6 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bufffff, yo quería entrar en SAN pero ya no me atrevo...



Venga, hombre, anímese...


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> Moriremos juntos, amigo.



Eso es precisamente lo que me temo,que moriremos...

VAMOS SANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN,por Botin!!


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2009)

Ahí... esas gacelillas perdiendo pasta y comisiones... 



*CORRED INSENSATOS...* :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (6 Abr 2009)

No veo mucho GUANO coming.... en mis posos del café


----------



## Misterio (6 Abr 2009)

Parece una bajada para coger aire nada más.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ahí... esas gacelillas perdiendo pasta y comisiones...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estaria curioso que algun dia anunciases una entrada tuya,creo que hay muchos expectantes


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Abr 2009)

Dentro de SAN a 5,82.
Animate TONUEL.


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

Pues yo voy a entrar en CRI a 2.48 con muy poco dinero también y stop ceñido.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo voy a entrar en CRI a 2.48 con muy poco dinero también y stop ceñido.



Estas desatao.
¿Soltaste ya las SAN?


----------



## robergarc (6 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Dentro de SAN a 5,82.
> Animate TONUEL.



:

Otro. La Virgen.


----------



## robergarc (6 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo voy a entrar en CRI a 2.48 con muy poco dinero también y stop ceñido.



Los stops son de pobres o de traders...


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Estas desatao.
> ¿Soltaste ya las SAN?



No, aun sigo dentro de SAN, era la última que me quedaba tras la criba de esta mañana, tengo el stop en 4.99.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> :
> 
> Otro. La Virgen.




Si,la verdad es que tanta gente metida es una señal muy mala 
Pero bueno,si cierra asi las plusvalias generadas ya me darian para un cafelito luego


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> Los stops son de pobres o de traders...



El stop está 3 puntos por debajo de una directriz alcista, si la pierde es que se va al guano seguro.

La directriz va desde el mínimo del día 12 de diciembre de 2008 hasta el mínimo del 5 de febrero.


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Dentro de SAN a 5,82.
> Animate TONUEL.



Creo que voy a meter algo, aunque sean 300€, para que se vaya todo a la mierda de una puñetera vez... 



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> :
> 
> Otro. La Virgen.



Soy OTRA.
Y van p'arriba...


----------



## robergarc (6 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No, aun sigo dentro de SAN, era la última que me quedaba tras la criba de esta mañana, *tengo el stop en 4.99*.



Diablos, ¿y a qué se debe que metas ese stop tan lejano? Muy ortodoxo no parece.


----------



## robergarc (6 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Creo que voy a meter algo, aunque sean 300€, para que se vaya todo a la mierda de una puñetera vez...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

Quieto, Tonuel, quieto.

No jodas.


----------



## robergarc (6 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Soy OTRA.
> Y van p'arriba...



Eso decía yo por la mañana, nada más comprarlas.

Si lo único que pasa es una corrección de la tendencia, estás mejor que yo. Si la alcista ya se ha agotado, estamos muertos los dos.

No sé si es un consuelo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

Efectivamente,tanta gente dentro parecia una señal muy mala...

Que cabrones (quien sea)...han enseñado un momento el verde en el ibex,y otra vez abajo a toda leche


----------



## donpepito (6 Abr 2009)

Todavía tienes unos centimos... el MIN ha sido 5,71 € SAN


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

Hamijos!

Siempre entro con muy poco dinero y muy cerca de resistencias de largo plazo, esperando un pull-back, si se consiguen pasar se acumulan más títulos, si no, a esperar que salte el stop o que vuelva a subir.


----------



## robergarc (6 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Efectivamente,tanta gente dentro parecia una señal muy mala...



A mí me sucede como a ti, cada vez que entro la puta hace lo contrario de lo que he hecho yo. Estoy fuera y sube dos semanas como al espuma; entro yo y apunta a bajada.

Le den por culo ya...

:


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Abr 2009)

Empiezo a arrepentirme. Tendría que haberme quedado con Lecter y festivaldelhumor.


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2009)

joder... que me atraganto con las palomitas... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> Diablos, ¿y a qué se debe que metas ese stop tan lejano? Muy ortodoxo no parece.



Son 3 puntos por debajo de la siguiente resistencia de largo plazo.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> A mí me sucede como a ti, cada vez que entro la puta hace lo contrario de lo que he hecho yo. *Estoy fuera y sube dos semanas como al espuma; entro yo y apunta a bajada*.
> 
> Le den por culo ya...
> 
> :



Esa sensación la tenemos todos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> A mí me sucede como a ti, cada vez que entro la puta hace lo contrario de lo que he hecho yo. Estoy fuera y sube dos semanas como al espuma; entro yo y apunta a bajada.
> 
> Le den por culo ya...
> 
> :



Me has leido el pensamiento,si


----------



## robergarc (6 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Efectivamente,tanta gente dentro parecia una señal muy mala...
> 
> Que cabrones (quien sea)...han enseñado *un momento *el verde en el ibex,y otra vez abajo a toda leche



Un momento de casi dos semanas, coño. Y mira que hemos tenido tiempo. Pero uno espera que se consolide la tendencia, pero resulta que la muy zorra se agota en vez de afianzarse.

No hay tu tía, en fin. Más pasta congelada en espera de tiempos mejores. Menos mal, no obstante, que no estoy cipotecado y que mis vicios son baratos.


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2009)

Esa falta de fe no es buena para la salud... ni para la cartera... :o

No os preocupeis... ya subirá... 



Saludos


----------



## robergarc (6 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Esa sensación la tenemos todos.



Alguien ganará algo con esta mierda, ¿no? 

No sé, me imagino.


----------



## comparto-piso (6 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> A mí me sucede como a ti, cada vez que entro la puta hace lo contrario de lo que he hecho yo. Estoy fuera y sube dos semanas como al espuma; entro yo y apunta a bajada.
> 
> Le den por culo ya...
> 
> :



yo tambien tengo esa sensacion pero luego me pongo a hacer calculos de las ultimas 8 u 10 operaciones y veo que no es asi y que hasta se sacan unos cuartos. 

Lo importante es que no nos pillen bien. asumir perdidas cuando sea y al final como acertamos mas de la mitad de las veces pues algo se gana.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Abr 2009)

Cerrados los cortos de gamesa a 10,9
Estoy fuera de todo y con la manos atadas para no tocar nada.


----------



## donpepito (6 Abr 2009)

Es mas lucrativo ganar algunos centimos con el ibex en verde... esta mañana al verlo +2,00% hubiese sido el momento.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Es mas lucrativo ganar algunos centimos con el ibex en verde... esta mañana al verlo +2,00% hubiese sido el momento.



Si,es el tipo de operaciones que en caso de victoria te dan unas miguitas,y en caso de derrota una visita al psicologo


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Es mas lucrativo ganar algunos centimos con el ibex en verde... esta mañana al verlo +2,00% hubiese sido el momento.



Si, yo de momento con las cintras habria perdido un 3% más comisiones... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (6 Abr 2009)

Siempre que la tendencia alcista hubiese aguantado... XD


----------



## Speculo (6 Abr 2009)

Me voy a comprar unos pocos títulos de NH Hoteles. Está jugando con los 2,37 ya por segunda vez hoy y puede salir escopetada hacia arriba... O hacia abajo.
Si sube, es una de las que pueden dar pasta.

Venga, gacelas, animaros y haced presión compradora.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cerrados los cortos de gamesa a 10,9
> Estoy fuera de todo y con la manos atadas para no tocar nada.




Acuerdate de dar de baja el adsl,si no aprenderas a usar algun otro miembro para entrar 

5,83!! soy un leoncio


----------



## Speculo (6 Abr 2009)

Dentro de NH a 2,32.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Dentro de NH a 2,32.



2,37...joder,eres mi idolo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Abr 2009)

Me estoy conteniendo....


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

Creo que podría girarse la cosa al cierre europeo y hasta podríamos llegar al verde en los futuros a última hora del día, sigo pensando que esto es una pequeña corrección en la subida y que aun queda mucho por recorrer.

Pero el sentimiento contrario tan extendido por todas partes había que explotarlo un poco


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

Tomo prestada esta grafica de otro hilo de este santo foro,pero es que creo que resume perfectamente el modus operandi de muchos de los aqui presentes 

Especialmente ese ultimo "What the hell"...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Abr 2009)

Pues como el DJI pierda los 7900 la ostia va a ser de escandalo,no me gustaria quedarme comprado hoy...


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Pues como el DJI pierda los 7900 la ostia va a ser de escandalo,no me gustaria quedarme comprado hoy...



creo que el SP lo dejamos por aqui:


----------



## awai (6 Abr 2009)

no os preocupeis...
yo tb tengo SAN XD
aún asi, pienso que san toca 6,51 antes del 1 de mayo.

PD: Ale mensaje para ponerme un nelson


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tomo prestada esta grafica de otro hilo de este santo foro,pero es que creo que resume perfectamente el modus operandi de muchos de los aqui presentes
> 
> Especialmente ese ultimo "What the hell"...



Para mi los más erróneos de todos los puntos son el 5 y el 6. Si las cosas van en tu contra no las pongas todavía peor.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Para los más erróneos de todos los puntos son el 5 y el 6. Si las cosas van en tu contra no las pongas todavía peor.



Brilliant!! 

Claro...pero el problema es saber con exactitud cuando cambia la tendencia


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Abr 2009)

Juer Banesto a 6.88 interdin no tiene cortos,el que pueda que le zumbe...


----------



## Speculo (6 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Juer Banesto a 6.88 interdin no tiene cortos,el que pueda que le zumbe...



Al final caes...


----------



## sopelmar (6 Abr 2009)

que dilema aprovecho el rebote de avanzit o la fuerzo un poco mas y recupero el 100 por 100 , ojo no lo llameis avaracia , es simplemente recuperar lo que los leoncios me quitaron :

anibal estas limpio pero necesitaras algo equiparable a la metadona para quitar el mono


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

Me voy a quedar con las santanderes hasta la subasta,espero que no sea una de esas para recordar


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Abr 2009)

mi porra dice que cierra a 5,76


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Al final caes...



Menudo chasco me llevado cuando no tenian :
ACS lo veo calentito tambien.


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

Pues hoy va a ser muy interesante ver lo que ocurre en subasta.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me voy a quedar con las santanderes hasta la subasta,espero que no sea una de esas para recordar



Me lo has quitado de la boca... que miedo que me da.
Pero yo creo que mañana abrimos hacia arriba. Esto ha sido una pequeña corrección asusta-gacelas, nada más, mañana tocamos el 6,15. Espero no comerme un Nelson.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

Espero que ZP se arranque algun dia con el anuncio de ayudas a los damnificados en bolsa,iba a sacar un buen puñado de votos 

me las quedo,no me las quedo,me las quedo...puf...


----------



## donpepito (6 Abr 2009)

El SAN cierra en 5,83€ ya veremos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

5,86 y me las quedo para mañana...no creo que compense tanta tension 

Tenia que haberlas vendido,me parece que la apertura no va a ser buena


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

Al final, 5.86 las SAN y 2.45 las criterias.


----------



## Claca (6 Abr 2009)

Finalmente se han salvado los 8300...


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2009)

Planito... planito... un dia de lo más aburrido hoyga... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (6 Abr 2009)

No se como se las averigua... pero nuestro IBEX siempre se escapa al cierre... ahora USA tomando buen tono rojizo.


----------



## donpepito (6 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Planito... planito... un dia de lo más aburrido hoyga...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Falcone, está muy ocupado gastando los millones de febrero.


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No se como se las averigua... pero nuestro IBEX siempre se escapa al cierre... ahora USA tomando buen tono rojizo.



Pues el Stoxx lleva 1 hora y media son hacer nuevos mínimos, ya veremos que pasa luego, aunque el Stoxx suele adelantar movimientos a veces. Precisamente no haciéndolos.


----------



## awai (6 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Planito... planito... un dia de lo más aburrido hoyga...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bueno ha habido una volatilidad más maja que nada


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Abr 2009)

no ha sido muy plano para el que ha entrado en 8500

y mañana mas


----------



## donpepito (6 Abr 2009)

Tonuel JAVA estaba a 4.50USD antes de los rumores de compra por IBM... ahora está por 6.3xUSD ..... en mi opinión... podría tocar los 5.00USD en breve.


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel JAVA estaba a 4.50USD antes de los rumores de compra por IBM... ahora está por 6.3xUSD ..... en mi opinión... podría tocar los 5.00USD en breve.



Pues me parece de puta madre... :o

Tu ves mirando hacia Wall Street y verás repartir hostias como panes... :




Saludos


----------



## chollero (6 Abr 2009)

mis GM aguantando como jabatas


----------



## percebo (6 Abr 2009)

Ludopatas del mundo bolsero, uniros en la nueva terapia que se iniciará la proxima semana, tenemos donuts y cafe, esta prohibido el movil y wifi.

Que rica estaba el agua.


----------



## percebo (6 Abr 2009)

Ojito que el s&p vuelve a la carga, como rompa....


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

El amigo americano parece que se resiste a caer tan facilmente...


----------



## percebo (6 Abr 2009)

Acabo de leer en Carpatos que se supone que la caida es porque alguien ha dicho que los bancos estan mal? 
Tiene huevos la cosa, menos mal que alguien se ha dado cuenta a tiempo...
Que será lo proximo? que descubren que Owama no es negro?


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Acabo de leer en Carpatos que se supone que la caida es porque alguien ha dicho que los bancos estan mal?
> Tiene huevos la cosa, menos mal que alguien se ha dado cuenta a tiempo...
> Que será lo proximo? que descubren que Owama no es negro?



Obama no es negro...esta en algun tipo de tonalidad intermedia.Negro es esto


----------



## Speculo (6 Abr 2009)

Perdona que te lleve la contraria, pero negro es esto:


----------



## Speculo (6 Abr 2009)

Para el que entienda algo de técnico, los americanos están clavando la tendencia que cualquiera puede dibujar sobre el papel:

Se ha ido a rebotar a las cercanías del 7850 para atacar contra, supuestamente, la parte alta del canal alcista. Ha hecho un primer objetivo del impulso en 7920. Más tarde ha dibujado (lo hace ahora) el segundo impulso, hasta los 7933.

La bolsa está más teledirigida que los cojones del machín.


----------



## percebo (6 Abr 2009)

Lo que esta teledirigido es la cantidad de papelon que estan repartiendo, cada vez que atacan los 830 sueltan una cantidad de titulos brutal, la pregunta es cuanto papel les queda a estos elementos?. Que se acabará antes el papel de estos bichos o la paciencia de los que se han subido al ultimo "rally".


----------



## Speculo (6 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Lo que esta teledirigido es la cantidad de papelon que estan repartiendo, cada vez que atacan los 830 sueltan una cantidad de titulos brutal, la pregunta es cuanto papel les queda a estos elementos?. Que se acabará antes el papel de estos bichos o la paciencia de los que se han subido al ultimo "rally".



Sí, pero fíjate que a la gente la están dando lo que quiere. 
Venga a soltar papel y venga todo a subir, que no falte de ná... Hasta que ellos quieran supongo. O no.


----------



## chollero (6 Abr 2009)

-Ahmadineyad dará "buenas noticias" sobre el programa nuclear esta semana
El presidente de Irán, Mahmud Ahmadineyad, dará "buenas noticias" sobre el programa nuclear de su país el próximo jueves durante una visita a la central de Isfahan, en el sur del país, anunció hoy la agencia semi-oficial de noticias local Mehr News. 
La fuente, que cita al ministro iraní de Energía, Parviz Fattah, adelantó que el mandatario hablará de los progresos realizados en la central de Bushehr, ubicada en el sur del país, en su discurso con motivo del día Nacional de la Energía Nuclear.


----------



## percebo (6 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Sí, pero fíjate que a la gente la están dando lo que quiere.
> Venga a soltar papel y venga todo a subir, que no falte de ná... Hasta que ellos quieran supongo. O no.



Depende si lo que quiere la gente es que les den por el culo, la gente compra en la resistencia en la idea de que se va a romper, pero si ponen un techo de papel enorme eso no pasa por mucha pasta que se meta, lo gracioso es que seguro que los que estan haciendo caja por debajo y no dejan romper el soporte son los mismos, con lo cual estan vendiendo volatilidad sin ningun riesgo, porque son ellos los que controlan los dos puntos. Despues depende de lo que les interese vendrá un movimiento brutal y no te preocupes por ellos, sabiendo cual es la dirección de ese movimiento se irán cargados de papel si es hacia arriba y dinero si es hacia abajo.

En mi opinión lo unico sensato en esta situación es mirar y como mucho esperar fuera de la cuña (bastante fuera) y unirse al movimiento (yo por supuesto solo hacia abajo), pero a la hora que es se te quitan las ganas.

Esto es lo que hay, lo tomas o lo dejas.


----------



## chollero (6 Abr 2009)

- Ahmadineyad dará "buenas noticias" sobre el programa nuclear esta semana
El presidente de Irán, Mahmud Ahmadineyad, dará "buenas noticias" sobre el programa nuclear de su país el próximo jueves durante una visita a la central de Isfahan, en el sur del país, anunció hoy la agencia semi-oficial de noticias local Mehr News. 
La fuente, que cita al ministro iraní de Energía, Parviz Fattah, adelantó que el mandatario hablará de los progresos realizados en la central de Bushehr, ubicada en el sur del país, en su discurso con motivo del día Nacional de la Energía Nuclear. 
espero estar fuera del mercado para el jueves :


----------



## percebo (6 Abr 2009)

Con la fuerza con la que esta tirando hacia arriba y no le dejan....
Apuesto a que rompe hacia abajo.


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

Desde el día 30 de marzo, que fue cuando hicimos un mínimo, hemos tenido en el Stoxx casi 4 ciclos completos de 20 horas.

Los 3 primeros ciclos han empezado con un subciclo de 5 horas bajista, luego uno muy alcista, uno lateral y otro muy alcista, es decir:

B-A-L-A

Pero el ciclo actual ha sido diferente en sus subciclos, empezó el viernes pasado a las 19:00:

- Un ciclo alcista.
- Un ciclo bajista.
- Un ciclo lateral.
- El de ahora es el último pero aun está en marcha, faltan 3 horas para que termine, pero como ya son las 21:30 acabará mañana ¿donde creen que ira?

Se lo pongo esquemáticamente:

A-B-L-...


----------



## crack (6 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Desde el día 30 de marzo, que fue cuando hicimos un mínimo, hemos tenido en el Stoxx casi 4 ciclos completos de 20 horas.
> 
> Los 3 primeros ciclos han empezado con un subciclo de 5 horas bajista, luego uno muy alcista, uno lateral y otro muy alcista, es decir:
> 
> ...



Ahora todo encaja


----------



## percebo (6 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Desde el día 30 de marzo, que fue cuando hicimos un mínimo, hemos tenido en el Stoxx casi 4 ciclos completos de 20 horas.
> 
> Los 3 primeros ciclos han empezado con un subciclo de 5 horas bajista, luego uno muy alcista, uno lateral y otro muy alcista, es decir:
> 
> ...



Por fin una explicación logica, menos mal que ha llegado a tiempo para abrir unos cuantos largos.


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

Otra cosa curiosa es que hoy a las 9:30 ha terminado el primer subciclo de 5 horas del ciclo de 20 horas donde estamos y ya se podía deducir en ese momento que el ciclo era diferente.

Lo que ocurre es que aun soy algo novato con esto de los ciclos como para sacar conclusiones tan precipitadas.


----------



## percebo (6 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, yo tengo una teoria basada en el sexo de los santos del calendario, que aparecen en los días impares y creo que encaja perfectamente con esta situación, desafortunadamente los detalles no los tengo ultimados, pero proximamente os lo explicaré, una autentica bomba.


----------



## Misterio (6 Abr 2009)

Paripé de los americanos hoy, bueno a partir de mañana empieza la temporada de resultados americanos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Abr 2009)

mulder, el oro hasta donde iba? 832 djo?


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mulder, el oro hasta donde iba? 832 djo?



838-830

Luego al 1100

Creo que tendré que ver el hilo del oro a ver que opina la gente, una buena lección sobre sentimiento contrario


----------



## crack (6 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Por cierto, yo tengo una teoria basada en el sexo de los santos del calendario, que aparecen en los días impares y creo que encaja perfectamente con esta situación, desafortunadamente los detalles no los tengo ultimados, pero proximamente os lo explicaré, una autentica bomba.



Yo sigo la veleta de la iglesia de enfrente, según el ángulo que forma con el santo sepulcro de Jerusalén... es un poco rudimentario, pero esa veleta... esa veleta funciona chavales!!! 

En mi caso sí que tengo los detalles, pero claro, no podéis ver la veleta, así es que...


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Obama no es negro...esta en algun tipo de tonalidad intermedia.Negro es esto



negro lo tiene este:

Arrestan a un hombre que pretendía asesinar a Obama en el foro de la Alianza de Civilizaciones en Estambul. europapress.es


----------



## percebo (6 Abr 2009)

crack dijo:


> Yo sigo la veleta de la iglesia de enfrente, según el ángulo que forma con el santo sepulcro de Jerusalén... es un poco rudimentario, pero esa veleta... esa veleta funciona chavales!!!
> 
> 
> En mi caso sí que tengo los detalles, pero claro, no podéis ver la veleta, así es que...



Pero si nos dices donde vives, podremos conocer los vientos dominantes y seguir la fuerza del viento en el telediario. Si merece la pena, merece la pena.

La verdad es que me resulta gracioso lo de la veleta, creo que mas de uno por aqui sigue precisamente una veleta para sus operaciones, que manera de cambiar...


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2009)

*Diossss....* :

¿Habeis leido está noticia...? :


Javier Bollaín (Bankinter) entra en el ‘Top Five’ de los mejores gestores de fondos en España - Cotizalia.com



> Javier Bollaín (Bankinter) entra en el ‘Top Five’ de los mejores gestores de fondos en España
> Fondos de inversión, Javier Bollaín, Bankinter, Inversis, Citywire
> 
> @E. Sanz - 06/04/2009 18:45h
> ...




*Vamos a morir...* :



Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (6 Abr 2009)

Todas estas noticias va según el plan estipulado... ahora solo leo buenas noticias... la hora de la renta variable, etc.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Todas estas noticias va según el plan estipulado... ahora solo leo buenas noticias... la hora de la renta variable, etc.



Bueno,si vas en plan especuladorcillo que se ha quedado comprado para mañana como yo no esta del todo mal.Si hay que reclutar gacelas quiere decir que al menos a muy corto plazo no va a haber sustos de consideracion (supongo)


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Abr 2009)

a las buenas noches

pues fijate que hoy no he andado muy descaminado,os dije que llegariamos a 8300 y ahi nos hemos quedado...mañana gap al alza y vuelta para abajo alrededor del mediodia..estos leoncios son unos golferas y se comen las plusvalias de los intradias en un pispas...
saludos !


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> mañana gap al alza y vuelta para abajo alrededor del mediodia
> saludos !



Esa es la paja mental que me habia hecho yo...espero que no te equivoques


----------



## percebo (6 Abr 2009)

Mañana de gap al alza ni hablar, cien puntitos menos no los quita nadie a la apertura, creo.

El s&p seguro que no tira para arriba sin hacer una paradita en la zona de 825, con todo el papel vendido en la ultima hora y media para que suba será necesario una parada y fonda en esa zona para hacer acopio de titulos, eso si no lo dejan desplomarse un poco.

De todas maneras mañana creo que es día de esperar agazapado con un par de ordenes fuera de soportes a ver si se pilla una tendencia buena y si no esperar otro día.

Suerte.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> estoy contigo...pero me espero hasta las 4:00 ,8328 y subida mañana con el puñetero gap de apertura me estoy estudiando un sistema para solo meter pasta a ultima hora y vender a primera de la mañana,aun esta muy verde y solo hago paper trading de ese



joer se que no esta bien tirarse flores pero hoy lo he cuadrao
a ver lo que me dura......


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> joer se que no esta bien tirarse flores pero hoy lo he cuadrao
> a ver lo que me dura......



Ahora sólo te queda meter pasta... 



Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Mañana de gap al alza ni hablar, cien puntitos menos no los quita nadie a la apertura, creo.
> 
> Suerte.



Yo en la paginilla esta de IGMarkets veo España 35 +36 en estos mometos.No es un poco exagerado quitarle 100 puntos en la apertura? :

(o te referias a algun indice yankee...)


----------



## Claca (6 Abr 2009)

Queda toda la noche por delante. Puede que alguien vaya en plan kamikaze :o


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Abr 2009)

tonuel, tu hamijo:

http://caixagalicia.ahorro.com/iwpdf/newsletters/cajas/estrategias/estrategias_inversion09.pdf


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Abr 2009)

Para los que operen con interdin y tengan iphone hoy ya esta disponible la aplicacion para operar en el apple store,la inagure abriendo unos pequeños cortos a acs en la robasta para ver que tal la aplicación,ya voy a poder operar con comodidad hasta sentado en el trono


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Abr 2009)

Lo ideal para desengancharse del tema


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo en la paginilla esta de IGMarkets veo España 35 +36 en estos mometos.No es un poco exagerado quitarle 100 puntos en la apertura? :
> 
> (o te referias a algun indice yankee...)



espera que abra nikkei por favor

y esperemos el dia que el gobierno deje de comprar acciones


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Abr 2009)

Ya pueden hacer los japos lo que quieran que 100 puntos no cae en la apertura...como que me llamo Apolo


----------



## santi1966 (7 Abr 2009)

Todo dependerá de esta noche con el Nikkei, está muy nervioso últimamente, pero yo apuesto por un GAP al alza y posterior cierre del mismo.


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Abr 2009)

¿Alguien sabe alguna web para ver los futuros del ibex...?No encuentro esa opción en R4.

Un saludo


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe alguna web para ver los futuros del ibex...?No encuentro esa opción en R4.
> 
> Un saludo



IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..

Por cierto,a que hora abre el Nikkei?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..
> 
> Por cierto,a que hora abre el Nikkei?




En una hora abre


----------



## percebo (7 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo en la paginilla esta de IGMarkets veo España 35 +36 en estos mometos.No es un poco exagerado quitarle 100 puntos en la apertura? :
> 
> (o te referias a algun indice yankee...)



Tu sigue haciendo caso al indice fuera de horas del igmarkets, con orquillas de 20 puntos y sin pasta en el mercado y ya verás que bien, prefiero fijarme que los yankis han bajado medio punto y el ibex no.

De todas maneras me la pela lo que haga el ibex, ya he decidido que con indices chufla que opere su padre, bastante tengo con comerme la manipulación de los gordos como para encima jugarme la pasta en un indice que hace lo que le viene en gana.

Por cierto, ojito con mañana, como dejen caer el s&p 25 puntitos o el stock 35 puede seguir hasta el -5% facilmente (tonuel ve preparando certificado de los gordos). De todas maneras si sube mejor, mas recorrido, ademas mañana me voy de viaje y no quiero estar pendiente de saber que coño han decidido esta buena gente con los indices.

Nada apolo, a aprovechar la subida que esta vez esta garantizada. Igmarkets y mi cartera de inversión no se pueden equivocar... salvo que otra persona se de cuenta de que los bankitos estan mal... tiene cojones la cosa, esto parece el concurso "El que piensa... pierde".


----------



## percebo (7 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> En una hora abre



Duerme hombre, descansa, y tira ese Iphone.... o mejor hazme una buena oferta, lo necesito.... mi tesoro.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Tu sigue haciendo caso al indice fuera de horas del igmarkets, con orquillas de 20 puntos y sin pasta en el mercado y ya verás que bien, prefiero fijarme que los yankis han bajado medio punto y el ibex no.
> 
> De todas maneras me la pela lo que haga el ibex, ya he decidido que con indices chufla que opere su padre, bastante tengo con comerme la manipulación de los gordos como para encima jugarme la pasta en un indice que hace lo que le viene en gana.
> 
> ...



Coño,yo solo dije que -100 puntos *en apertura* ni de coña.Ya he visto otras veces divergencias mas o menos amplias entre lo que ponia en el igmarkets y lo que ocurria en la apertura,pero -100...too much.

Y respecto a lo del ibex...pues sera un indice chufla,pero lo seran igual el resto de los europeos,porque a mi me parece que se mueven todos cogiditos de la mano.

El caso es que viendo el grafico del ibex de un año,estamos justo rompiendo la resistencia que hay en torno a los 8100,si cae por debajo otra vez si tendria que hacerlo con contundencia...aunque lo del analisis tecnico no me convence y pienso que hara lo que le de la real gana...


----------



## tonuel (7 Abr 2009)

Todo apunta a que hoy será un gran dia... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2009)

A los buenos días!

Parece que hoy nos hemos levantado alcistas moderados, ya veremos que depara el día. Yo creo que el rebote aun no ha terminado y que seguimos hacia arriba.

No digo más porque sigo largo y tal vez me deje llevar excesivamente por mi optimismo


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Abr 2009)

Pues nada,tanto mensaje apocaliptico me ha acojonado un poquillo y he vendido las santanderes en la apertura directamente a mercado.A 5,93 ha entrado,no esta mal...aunque tendria que haber aguantado,visto lo visto.

Lo del IGMarkets si ha estado poco fiable,el ibex ha arrancado con un +1% cuando ahi ponia que subia 20 puntitos...

madre mia 5,99


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Abr 2009)

Joder, qué alegre va Repsol esta mañana.

A ver si sueltan un rumor de esos que hacen burbujear la cotización, los chinos, los rusos, o mejor, los árabes, o, todavía mejor, alguna empresa europea o americana.

Alegría, a ver si tocamos los 8500 igual que ayer.


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2009)

A las 10 ocurrirá un evento que no se si nos llevará arriba o abajo, pero es muy probable que sus consecuencias sean violentas ¿alguien sabe si hay algún dato a esa hora?

Yo ya he ajustado stops por si acaso.


----------



## tonuel (7 Abr 2009)

No se que ocurrirá a las 10..., pero si estuviera dentro los tendria por corbata... 




Saludos


----------



## robergarc (7 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues nada,tanto mensaje apocaliptico me ha acojonado un poquillo y he vendido las santanderes en la apertura directamente a mercado.A 5,93 ha entrado,no esta mal...aunque tendria que haber aguantado,visto lo visto.
> 
> Lo del IGMarkets si ha estado poco fiable,el ibex ha arrancado con un +1% cuando ahi ponia que subia 20 puntitos...
> 
> madre mia 5,99



Las prisas son malas consejeras. Además, desde fuera el asunto pierde la gracia.

¿En dónde piensas entrar ahora?


----------



## Speculo (7 Abr 2009)

Buenos días.
Empiezo la mañana quitándome de encima una BBVs que tenía y mirando mis NH Hoteles, que se portan como ya dije el otro día..

Hoy el Ibex, pues igual que ayer. A subir hasta media mañana y luego, los semi-leoncios listillos a recoger lo sembrado. Más tarde, hablan los americanos.

Mulder, no sé qué pasa a las diez ¿Algo que hayas oído por ahí o es uno de tus avances de tendencia sobre el papel?


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No se que ocurrirá a las 10..., pero si estuviera dentro los tendria por corbata...



No se si será impresión mia, pero noto cierto extremo de sentimiento negativo en todo el hilo y eso solo quiere decir una cosa...


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Mulder, no sé qué pasa a las diez ¿Algo que hayas oído por ahí o es uno de tus avances de tendencia sobre el papel?



Es algo que me dicen mis análisis y, en parte, mi intuición.


----------



## tonuel (7 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Mulder, no sé qué pasa a las diez ¿Algo que hayas oído por ahí o es uno de tus avances de tendencia sobre el papel?



Él tampoco... seguramente será uno de sus ciclos... :o



Edito:

Ya sabia yo... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2009)

Mis CRI ya están en verde y mis SAN en rojo-verdoso, a ver lo que dura.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> Las prisas son malas consejeras. Además, desde fuera el asunto pierde la gracia.
> 
> ¿En dónde piensas entrar ahora?



Es que retumbaba en mi cabeza eso de -100,-100...:
Yo me voy a dormir,me habia despertado exclusivamente para venderlas y ver como esto sube y sube me esta sentando mal.Es que ya ni ganando se disfruta 

Por cierto,mi enhorabuena al forero speculo,desde luego lo ha clavado con sus hoteles.


----------



## tonuel (7 Abr 2009)

Por cierto...


¿Como veis que ahora mismo estemos 500 puntos arriba del Dow...? 


Yo lo veo así...










Saludos


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es que retumbaba en mi cabeza eso de -100,-100...:
> Yo me voy a dormir,me habia despertado exclusivamente para venderlas y ver como esto sube y sube me esta sentando mal.Es que ya ni ganando se disfruta



Hay que cortar rápido las pérdidas y dejar correr las ganancias.

Con haber movido un poco el stop y haberlas dejado correr hacia donde fuera hubiera bastado. La psicología siempre es mala consejera.


----------



## tonuel (7 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es que retumbaba en mi cabeza eso de -100,-100...:
> Yo me voy a dormir,me habia despertado exclusivamente para venderlas y ver como esto sube y sube me esta sentando mal.Es que ya ni ganando se disfruta



Si no lo tienes claro mejor esperarse unos minutillos con todo apunto a ver que es lo que pasa... 




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Abr 2009)

A las 10:30 salen las producciones industrial y manofacturera de UK, a las 11 el PIB, gasto doméstico, capital fijo bruto y gasto de estados de la zona Euro.

Espero que te sirva.

Saludos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Abr 2009)

buenos dias,repetimos la jugada de ayer ,toque a los 8500 y para abajo?no puede ser tan sencillo,verdad?


----------



## Speculo (7 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> buenos dias,repetimos la jugada de ayer ,toque a los 8500 y para abajo?no puede ser tan sencillo,verdad?



Con el Ibex y la mitad de vacaciones... Sí. Es así de sencillo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Abr 2009)

pues entonces tenemos una resistencia en 8466 ,si se supera 8500 y ahi ver que hace si cae los 8250-60 es el objetivo mas probable, de romper esta con ganas los 8100....
es un buen pellizco....a ver si cuela


----------



## chameleon (7 Abr 2009)

solaria 1,67 -> 1,74 unos centimillos...

El mercado está muy cansado, los bancos ya no tiran del carro y el resto de empresas se enfrentan a la realidad.
Yo no veo nada en los 8500 que dice azkuna, el soporte estaba en los 8100, y ahora el ibex ha rebotado dos veces en los 8250. Estamos ahí encajonados 8100 - 8500, con el mercado muy sobrecomprado.


----------



## crack (7 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> pues entonces tenemos una resistencia en 8466 ,si se supera 8500 y ahi ver que hace si cae los 8250-60 es el objetivo mas probable, de romper esta con ganas los 8100....
> es un buen pellizco....a ver si cuela



No lo veo con fuerzas para atacar nada, más bien parece que aparezca un poco de guano... no mucho, sólo un poco...


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2009)

Tengo intención de comprar unas poquitas enagases cuando lleguen a 11.36, que lo sepan.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Abr 2009)

enagas esta muy participada por cajas de ahorros...el dia que se hostiaron fuerte,fue el dia de la debacle ccm...andate con ojo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Abr 2009)

me lo parece a mi o no llegamos ni siquiera a los 8466?
pues eso cortos en 8430 contado...voy con dos minis y paso de stop ,a pelo como los muy machos
hala!


----------



## crack (7 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> me lo parece a mi o no llegamos ni siquiera a los 8466?
> pues eso cortos en 8430 contado...voy con dos minis y paso de stop ,a pelo como los muy machos
> hala!



buena entrada...


----------



## Speculo (7 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> me lo parece a mi o no llegamos ni siquiera a los 8466?
> pues eso cortos en 8430 contado...voy con dos minis y paso de stop ,a pelo como los muy machos
> hala!



Yo los stops, aunque sólo sea por el tema de garantías, los pongo siempre.
Nunca te fíes de lo que pueda hacer la mierda del mercado


----------



## Claca (7 Abr 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> solaria 1,67 -> 1,74 unos centimillos...
> 
> El mercado está muy cansado, los bancos ya no tiran del carro y el resto de empresas se enfrentan a la realidad.
> Yo no veo nada en los 8500 que dice azkuna, el soporte estaba en los 8100, y ahora el ibex ha rebotado dos veces en los 8250. Estamos ahí encajonados 8100 - 8500, con el mercado muy sobrecomprado.



No sé si se permite citar a otros foros, si no es así, que algún moderador lo borre:

Análisis Ibex; zona potencial de giro a la baja 8500-8700


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2009)

Pues ahí está el movimiento violento y ha sido a la baja.


----------



## pepeton (7 Abr 2009)

En dos palabras: gua-no


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Abr 2009)

Claca dijo:


> No sé si se permite citar a otros foros, si no es así, que algún moderador lo borre:
> 
> Análisis Ibex; zona potencial de giro a la baja 8500-8700



Naaaa, ni puto caso, de verdad te lo digo.

Está claro que hay sobrecompra, que se ha subido mucho..., lo que quieras, pero predecir dónde se dará la vuelta es imposible.

A todos nos parece que los dos "minitechos" de finales de enero y principios de febrero a la altura del 8500-8700 son el sitio clave, pero es que, si te fijas, también pasaba lo mismo con el 8000, había servido de soporte en dos ocasiones, en noviembre y en enero.

¿Y qué pasó cuando llegamos al 8000?, pues que parecía que nos dábamos la vuelta perdiendo 400 puntos en dos días y al final p'arriba.

Es impredecible, podría bajar hasta 8000 y todavía no estaría nada decidido, en dos días podría volver a 8500 y superarlos y nos quedaríamos todos con un palmo de narices.


----------



## Claca (7 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Naaaa, ni puto caso, de verdad te lo digo.
> 
> Está claro que hay sobrecompra, que se ha subido mucho..., lo que quieras, pero predecir dónde se dará la vuelta es imposible.
> 
> ...



Puede, pero no costaba nada abrir cortos con stops ajustados -y menos ajustados para la gente con fe - para ver si había suerte. 

Por cierto, el ibex en rojo.


----------



## tonuel (7 Abr 2009)

Sólo pasaba a saludar... 











Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Abr 2009)

yuhuuuuuuuuuuu,vaya piña buena....cierro un corto en 8263,el otro le dejo con stop en 8300


----------



## Nico (7 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las 10 ocurrirá un evento que no se si nos llevará arriba o abajo, pero es muy probable que sus consecuencias sean violentas ¿alguien sabe si hay algún dato a esa hora?
> 
> Yo ya he ajustado stops por si acaso.



Maldito Mulder !!

Exactamente a las 10 hs la bolsa se dió vuelta !! :

Vas a tener que explicar mejor tus análisis porque, en algunas cosas resultan verdaderamente sorprendentes.


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2009)

Nico dijo:


> Maldito Mulder !!
> 
> Exactamente a las 10 hs la bolsa se dió vuelta !! :
> 
> Vas a tener que explicar mejor tus análisis porque, en algunas cosas resultan verdaderamente sorprendentes.



Ayer noche puse un post explicando el sistema de ciclos que estoy usando con el Stoxx. Dije concretamente que habían ciclos de 20 horas (el último acaba de terminar a las 11 de hoy) que se subdividían en 4 ciclos de 5 horas.

A - Alcista
B - Bajista
L - Lateral

Desde el mínimo del 30 de marzo hemos tenido 4 ciclos de 20 horas, los 3 primeros fueron así:

B-A-L-A

Pero el último ciclo estaba siendo así:

A-B-L-.....

La siguiente letra era, si usamos la lógica, la B, es decir, bajista.

Sin embargo este último subciclo estaba siendo lateral-alcista hasta poco antes (las 9 de esta mañana) de terminar a las 11 de hoy, así que algo no cuadraba ¿que ha sucedido entonces? pues que el ciclo se ha acabado cumpliendo en el tiempo mínimo que quedaba.

Interesante, ¿verdad?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Abr 2009)

De Cárpatos:



> 11:08:56 h.
> Resultados empresariales destacados a publicar hoy
> 
> ALCOA Inc podría dar pérdidas de -0,58$ despues del cierre.
> ...



Ya sabemos lo que ha pasado, que se han filtrado los resultados de Alcoa.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Abr 2009)

salto el stop del corto,abro otro largo en 8300.....hoy vamos a jugar a la montaña rusa


----------



## chameleon (7 Abr 2009)

últimamente estoy jugando bastante con ing
tiene mucha liquidez y pega unos bandazos tremendos. será interesante ver qué hace en los 4,4


----------



## crack (7 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> salto el stop del corto,abro otro largo en 8300.....hoy vamos a jugar a la montaña rusa



¿lo abres para compensar las ganancias?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Abr 2009)

cierro los largos en 8309 ,no me gustan nada
liquidez y a esperar


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Abr 2009)

El Stoxx ha llegado a 2136,5... el gap del día 2 lo tiene en 2126,5... 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (7 Abr 2009)

Esta mañana he estado fuera... me he perdido mucho guano?

He visto que SAN ha hecho 5,73€ MIN, ayer llegó a 5,71€


----------



## donpepito (7 Abr 2009)

JP Morgan revisa las principales entidades bancarias españolas

MADRID, 07 ABR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- El broker estadounidense JP Morgan ha rebajado el precio objetivo para las principales entidades financieras españolas. Para BBVA, la firma de inversión lo ha reducido a 6,5 desde los 7,3 euros anteriores.

Por otra parte, estos analistas también han recortado el precio para Santander hasta los 6,2 desde los 6,3 euros anteriores, según una nota enviada a sus clientes esta mañana.


----------



## chameleon (7 Abr 2009)

tiene que bajar más...
creo que tiene sentido que el ibex toque los 8000 y cierre el gap, quizás la próxima semana


----------



## donpepito (7 Abr 2009)

Nuestro IBEX aguanta de momento... volatilidad ya!


----------



## donpepito (7 Abr 2009)

ACS pretende alcanzar el 20% en el accionariado de Iberdrola

MADRID, 07 ABR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- ACS va a responder al revés sufrido en la última Junta de Iberdrola reforzando su presencia en la eléctrica, informa hoy Expansión. Según fuentes próximas a la compañía, el objetivo de la constructora es alcanzar el 20%, meta que podría conseguir este año si las condiciones de mercado lo permiten.

La empresa que preside Florentino Pérez es el primer accionista del grupo energético, en el que tiene el 7,5% de forma directa y el resto, hasta sumar los 12,6%, a través de derivados contratados con Natixis. El primer paso que hará la constructora será ejecutar el 5% en equity swaps en tres pagos, lo que deja entrever que la vía judicial, de momento, está descartada.

Por su parte, los responsables de la constructora sostienen que las futuras compras de nuevos títulos de la eléctrica se harán de forma directa, ya que, de esta manera no se deteriora la cuenta de resultados del grupo. Además, ACS afirma que tras la venta de su paquete en Fenosa, se siente liberada para cuidar su mayor inversión estratégica, junto con la de Hotchief.

La compañía considera que alcanzar el 20% es un gesto de confianza, más que una vía para poder consolidar la participación contablemente. Algunos analistas sostienen que la constructora necesita entrar en el consejo de la eléctrica o alcanzar ese umbral en el accionariado para consolidar su participación.


----------



## tonuel (7 Abr 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 12:56; -0,87%

8248 puntos



Ese es mi Ibex... 


¿Unas Gamesas...? 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Abr 2009)

abro otro mini corto en 8260...amos a ver si hay suerte..este con stop en 8315


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Abr 2009)

Buenos días
Está rarito el ibex
Si está triangulando,la pérdida de 8250 le haría caer 200 puntos

Y hoy no puedo estar muy pendiente del mercado.

Saludos


----------



## chameleon (7 Abr 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenos días
> Está rarito el ibex
> Si está triangulando,la pérdida de 8250 le haría caer 200 puntos
> 
> ...



estoy de acuerdo, y además eso supondría amanecer cerca de ochomiles cerrar el gap e iniciar una carrera cuesta abajo hasta el guanísimo.

con la sobrecompra que hay ahora mismo con largos hay mucho más que perder que de ganar


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Abr 2009)

Mierda, esta mañana no he podido estar pendiente, y me encuentro ahora con mis Santanderes a 5,78... tenía que haberles puesto orden de venta a 6... ggggg

¿como están los futuros USA?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Abr 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> estoy de acuerdo, y además eso supondría amanecer cerca de ochomiles cerrar el gap e iniciar una carrera cuesta abajo hasta el guanísimo.
> 
> con la sobrecompra que hay ahora mismo con largos hay mucho más que perder que de ganar



Pues yo creo que esta tarde subiremos...


----------



## carvil (7 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mierda, esta mañana no he podido estar pendiente, y me encuentro ahora con mis Santanderes a 5,78... tenía que haberles puesto orden de venta a 6... ggggg
> 
> ¿como están los futuros USA?



Buenas tardes

En los futuros del sp se ha visto el 813, ahora 818. Hay un soporte fuerte en la zona 806-808

salu2


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2009)

Creo que esta tarde los gringos nos van a timar hasta las 16 (hora de aquí) bajando para girarse en ese momento al alza. Un bonito window dressing.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> abro otro mini corto en 8260...amos a ver si hay suerte..este con stop en 8315



Una pregunta...que comisiones te cobra tu broker? A mi me fundirian con movimientos tan ultracortos

Bueno,basicamente en cada operacion se me van 26 euripidos (entrada/salida)


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Abr 2009)

pues creo que son 2 euros o asi....con minis del ibex


----------



## chameleon (7 Abr 2009)

¿porqué bajamos tan poco?
es como si lo estuvieran aguantando, el 8250 está a la vuelta de la esquina...
no quieren que mordamos el polvo


----------



## donpepito (7 Abr 2009)

Hay que mantener el ibex unos días... vamos por libre.


----------



## Misterio (7 Abr 2009)

Oye no consigo ver el S&P en directo, ni google funciona ni la de yahoo, alguién tiene algún enlace directo que se actualice solo?.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Abr 2009)

Caemos un poco - vamos p'arriba - caemos un poco - vamos p'arriba...
¿Soy la única pringada que sigue con las SAN en cartera?


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Abr 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Oye no consigo ver el S&P en directo, ni google funciona ni la de yahoo, alguién tiene algún enlace directo que se actualice solo?.



El caso es que desde ahorro.com (il mio broker) tampoco puede verse el S&P...no sabria decirte


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Abr 2009)

Mulder se acercan las 16:00 y yo veo esto muuuuuuuu negro.


----------



## carvil (7 Abr 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Oye no consigo ver el S&P en directo, ni google funciona ni la de yahoo, alguién tiene algún enlace directo que se actualice solo?.



Este es mejor: SPX Stock Quote - S&P 500 Index Stock Quote - SPX Quote - SPX Stock Price

salu2


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Caemos un poco - vamos p'arriba - caemos un poco - vamos p'arriba...
> ¿Soy la única pringada que sigue con las SAN en cartera?



Yo aun mantengo mis SAN, con stop en 5.68 que son 3 puntos por debajo del mínimo de ayer.

Mis CRI están resistiendo todo el día por encima de la resistencia (ahora soporte) pero sin separarse mucho de ella.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Caemos un poco - vamos p'arriba - caemos un poco - vamos p'arriba...
> ¿Soy la única pringada que sigue con las SAN en cartera?



Yo las vendi esta mañana a mercado en la apertura,y la verdad es que se vive mas tranquilo 
Desconozco si tienes mas compañeros de viaje


----------



## Misterio (7 Abr 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Este es mejor: SPX Stock Quote - S&P 500 Index Stock Quote - SPX Quote - SPX Stock Price
> 
> salu2




Mu buena la page.

Lo del Ibex es incomprensible, así que a poco que hoy mejoren los americanos a lo mejor te llevas un gap bueno mañana a primera hora a saber.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Abr 2009)

lo del ibex es de traca,en fin todavia tengo el mini corto pero como lo mantenga se me pulen en la subasta seguro
ibex manipulacion alcista!


----------



## chameleon (7 Abr 2009)

hay 500 puntos de difetencia ibex-dow
si hay gap mañana será a la baja...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Abr 2009)

no estoy yo tan seguro,eso seria lo normal pero con nuestro chicharribex yo ya me creo cualquier cosa


----------



## Misterio (7 Abr 2009)

Es que ahora deberíamos de estar ya por debajo de 8200 viendo a los americanos y no se mueve el jodido, en fin curioso sin duda.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Abr 2009)

Yo no me meteria en el ibex ahora.A largo no se,pero a corto tiene que darse un castañazo de un momento (o dia) a otro

Lo del Santander si que es curioso,como esta oscilando en un orquilla de 5 o 6 puntos sin apenas moverse el ibex...

Se divisa verde en el horizonte


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo no me meteria en el ibex ahora.A largo no se,pero a corto tiene que darse un castañazo de un momento (o dia) a otro
> 
> Lo del Santander si que es curioso,como esta oscilando en un orquilla de 5 o 6 puntos sin apenas moverse el ibex...
> 
> Se divisa verde en el horizonte



Hoy parece que nos recuperamos, estamos a puntito de 0,0.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Abr 2009)

hala salto el stop,este indice nuestro es tramposoooooooooooooooo,todos cayendo a plomo y el tan pancho


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Abr 2009)

Spain is different 

Y ahora verdes pero bien verdes...es la leche esto.Me como mi anterior comentario con patatas


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Abr 2009)

Verdeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Abr 2009)

pues na que siga subiendo ya le enganchare mas arriba.......el dia que caiga va a ser de espanto


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoy parece que nos recuperamos, estamos a puntito de 0,0.



Hay que tener fe


----------



## Misterio (7 Abr 2009)

Lo dicho en cuanto los americanos han aflojado pues nada para arriba, así que eso como esta bajada de los americanos sea falsa mañana por la mañana premio.

Jaja mu bueno lo de Cárpatos.

Expediente Ibe-x	[Imprimir]	



El Ibex por encima del bien y del mal pasa a positivo, ajeno al mundanal ruido...


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Abr 2009)

Ese SAN, arriba!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Abr 2009)

Pero no esta subiendo,es que va como un cohete


----------



## wsleone (7 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero no esta subiendo,es que va como un cohete




sí (por el momento), pero USA pabajo y Europa también, raroraro


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Abr 2009)

A mi esto, es que me da una vidilla...
No ganaré mucho, pero lo bien que me lo paso...


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Abr 2009)

Bueno,y que decir del chicharro por excelencia del ibex,el San 
Se ha marcado casi un +2% en unos momentos


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno,y que decir del chicharro por excelencia del ibex,el San
> Se ha marcado casi un +2% en unos momentos



Ja ja ja, aqui estoy con la orden de venta a punto, y venga cambiar: 5,90, no, 5,91, no, 5,92, creo que la voy a poner a 6 directamente...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Abr 2009)

a ver si llega a 8390 y le arreo otros cortitos.....muhahahaha solo se pensar en rojo


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> a ver si llega a 8390 y le arreo otros cortitos.....muhahahaha solo se pensar en rojo




¿Pero tu no lo habías dejado? Vicioso.


----------



## tonuel (7 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ja ja ja, aqui estoy con la orden de venta a punto, y venga cambiar: 5,90, no, 5,91, no, 5,92, creo que la voy a poner a 6 directamente...




Al SAN me lo voy a cargar en breve... :




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Abr 2009)

ya no!esta mañana me he hecho unas ganancias y me queman las plusvalias en las manos
esta visto que hoy la chicha(como casi siempre) se va a decidir en la subasta y en la apertura de mañana mientras tanto...me voy a currar un poco...chao gente!
y suerte!


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Al SAN me lo voy a cargar en breve... :
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2009)

Yo voy a mantener todo sencillamente porque sube, si sube ¿para que vender? hay que dejar correr las ganancias, leñes!

Estoy pensando de meterme en BME a 19.28.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> ya no!esta mañana me he hecho unas ganancias y me queman las plusvalias en las manos



Dales una segunda oportunidad a esas Acerinox 

Por cierto,eso de "blue chip" es ya como un termino que ha quedado desfasado,no?


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo voy a mantener todo sencillamente porque sube, si sube ¿para que vender? hay que dejar correr las ganancias, leñes!
> 
> Estoy pensando de meterme en BME a 19.28.



¿no eras tu el que no se metía en el IBEX? Quien te ha visto y quien te ve...


----------



## tonuel (7 Abr 2009)

500 puntitos arriba del Dow... Yo no quiero decir na.... 




Saludos


----------



## robergarc (7 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Caemos un poco - vamos p'arriba - caemos un poco - vamos p'arriba...
> ¿Soy la única pringada que sigue con las SAN en cartera?



No, por Dios, yo sigo con ellas. Compradas ayer a 6.04. Y conmigo se van a quedar hasta que vuelvan tiempos mejores.

Si no eres trader compulsiva y no necesitas la pasta, no las vendas, aguanta, olvídate del botón del pánico, dado que el 6.04 es buen precio para las SAN a medio-largo plazo.

Lo decía magistralmente el forero Benditaliquidez hace unos días: el trading no es vida y casi siempre se palma, aparte de las comisiones. Si además uno no es un experto en análisis técnico y chartismo, el castañazo está asegurado. 

El dinero se hace comprando barato y vendiendo caro. Y eso supone tres cosas fundamentales: prudencia, tiempo y paciencia.

Tiempo, sobre todo. Hacer otra cosa es ser una inquieta y ansiosa gacelilla, carne tierna para los leoncios, por el fugaz éxtasis de ganar unos eurillos.


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿no eras tu el que no se metía en el IBEX? Quien te ha visto y quien te ve...



En el Ibex no me meto, me meto en acciones que para mi es diferente.

Lo que estoy haciendo es ir a un plazo más largo que un intradía y comprar muy poco (pero que muy poco) y entonces acumular en cada corrección, mientras vaya subiendo a la vez que voy moviendo el stop.

Esto con futuros es muy engorroso de hacer y con el Ibex aun más, si cabe. De todas formas lo hago con CFD's, si veo alguna para ponerme corto también entraré en ella con la misma estrategia que para los largos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Abr 2009)

antes de irme quiero dejaros esta perla de nuestro sistema patrio.....el dia que se caigan ,nos vamos a hinchar

La morosidad en algunas titulizaciones hipotecarias de Caja Madrid alcanza ya el 15%


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> El dinero se hace comprando barato y vendiendo caro. Y eso supone tres cosas fundamentales: prudencia, tiempo y paciencia.



Se te olvida una más: estudio, mucho estudio.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> No, por Dios, yo sigo con ellas. Compradas ayer a 6.04. Y conmigo se van a quedar hasta que vuelvan tiempos mejores.
> 
> Si no eres trader compulsiva y no necesitas la pasta, no las vendas, aguanta, olvídate del botón del pánico, dado que el 6.04 es buen precio para las SAN a medio-largo plazo.
> 
> ...



Si, si, un poco gacelilla si que soy... pero me entra el pánico porque tuve unas SAN compradas a 6,14, y desde entonces me queman en las manos en cuanto gano algo...


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2009)

Dentro de BME a 19.30

edito: Puse el stop demasiado cerca y me lo han saltado, vaya mierda de acciones ilíquidas, menos mal que era muy poca pasta.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Dentro de BME a 19.30



Lo seguiremos con expectacion 

Pues si que ha sido breve la aventura


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo seguiremos con expectacion
> 
> Pues si que ha sido breve la aventura



La verdad es que hay que cortar rápido las pérdidas


----------



## tonuel (7 Abr 2009)

Santander coloca 1.250 millones en bonos sin aval - Expansión.com



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (7 Abr 2009)

Aquí otra gacelilla con acciones del SAN compradas ayer a 6.05. Hoy he resistido vender, aunque he de confesar que las hubiera soltado a 6.01 por la mañana.
A ver qué pasa mañana, por ahora en el cierre se ha ido a 5.89. Ahora solo falta un pequeño gap al alza de apertura, alguna noticia buena sobre resultados de la cotizadas americanas _et voilà_, vuelta a los 6 euros 

Pd. El cuento de la lechera siempre ha sido uno de mis favoritos.
Pd2Tonuel, todos sabemos que trabajas para la cotizadas del Ibex repartiendo miedo entre las gacelas


----------



## donpepito (7 Abr 2009)

Alguien conocer por qué estan cayendo los bancos en UK?


----------



## Claca (7 Abr 2009)

Otro día en verde. En España las cosas se hacen así: o se cae bien o no se cae, aunque ya empieza a cansar tanto cortus interruptus


----------



## muyuu (7 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Alguien conocer por qué estan cayendo los bancos en UK?



Ha declarado Soros que la banca estaba muerta y que él saca todo de este sector.


----------



## carvil (7 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Alguien conocer por qué estan cayendo los bancos en UK?




Se acercan los resultados del 1Q y no parecen buenos


----------



## Kujire (7 Abr 2009)

*Desde Cayo Malayo ...*

Con lo bien que se está en la playita ...

Datos interesantes ... Volúmen medio negociado en índices

hora--- ayer --- hoy

9.00--- 30K---- 20K

17.30--- 1200K ---  870k

... el volúmen que falta hoy ... lo pueden encontrar en la playa


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Abr 2009)

Buenas tardes
DJI ha perdido los 7800
La hostia puede ser de aúpa!!
A ver si puedo calcular la proyección
Saludos


Edito:
Mira que soy voceras,solo son 50 puntos!!Caer pa esto es tontería.Y encima se resiste


----------



## tonuel (7 Abr 2009)

Los futuros también se ponen interesantes... y sube el oro... 





Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Abr 2009)

Entonces es mañana finalmente el mitico guano's day?


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Abr 2009)

Se han perdido los 820 en el SP500 que estaba haciendo de soportillo.
Vamos que nos vamos!!


----------



## chameleon (7 Abr 2009)

wfuffete, lo que decias esta a punto de pasar
perder los 8250... y significa irse a 8100 en apertura


----------



## Speculo (7 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Entonces es mañana finalmente el mitico guano's day?



Ni de coña. El Guano's Day llegará cuando nadie se lo espere. Ahora que todo el mundo está alerta y esperando a que llegue, pues no llega. No se recogerían apenas beneficios. Así que toca subir.
Y lo de USA hoy, ya verás qué risa la última media hora. Son así de tontos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Abr 2009)

Vaya con el Iber cae hoy el Dax,el FTSE...todo el mundo menos nosotros que estamos de mierda hasta arriba....:
Mantengo los cortos de ACS y hoy abri cortos al SAN...
Cuando caiga el IBEX la ostia va a ser de las buenas,jornadas de mas 6%..


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Abr 2009)

Madre mia,la verdad es que es un gustazo estar absolutamente limpio en estos tensos momentos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Abr 2009)

seguimos con las aventuras y desventuras de nuestra empresa favorita
Noticias
GM, en "intensos" preparativos para presentar la suspensión de pagos 
17:42

General Motors Corp realiza "intensos" y "serios" preparativos para la presentación de una eventual bancarrota, según ha desvelado a Reuters una fuente cercana a los planes de la automotriz estadounidense.

Un plan para dividir a GM en una nueva firma con las unidades más exitosas y otra con las menos rentables está ganando fuerza y es vista como la mejor opción para el futuro, ha señalado otra fuente con información sobre el tema.

El presidente ejecutivo de GM, Fritz Henderson, ha dicho que la compañía prefiere reestructurarse fuera de los tribunales, pero que recurrirá a la justicia de ser necesario.


----------



## donpepito (7 Abr 2009)

Quien quiera beneficios con riesgo... estoy seguro que al final IBM comprará SUN, la oferta era muy buena. ahora cotiza a 6.2x USD

*IBM was offering $9.10 or $9.40 a share for Sun, according to two differing accounts of the negotiations. That’s almost double the $4.97 Sun’s shares were trading at on March 17, the day before reports of the negotiations surfaced.*


----------



## donpepito (7 Abr 2009)

4,90 EUR	
-0,37 EUR	
-7,02 %

Chameleon... ING está de nuevo bajando.


----------



## chameleon (7 Abr 2009)

a 4,45 entro


----------



## donpepito (7 Abr 2009)

ING se ha recuperado desde 2,30€ MIN 9 MARZO, hasta los 5,5x€ de ayer.

FORTIS ha caido hoy -7,xx%


----------



## Kujire (7 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Quien quiera beneficios con riesgo... estoy seguro que al final IBM comprará SUN, la oferta era muy buena. ahora cotiza a 6.2x USD
> 
> *IBM was offering $9.10 or $9.40 a share for Sun, according to two differing accounts of the negotiations. That’s almost double the $4.97 Sun’s shares were trading at on March 17, the day before reports of the negotiations surfaced.*



Hola DP, a riesgo de equivocarme, las negociaciones para la compra acabaron, la oferta de IBM era buena pero los chic@s de SUN no lo creyeron. Al hilo de esta compra creo que es bueno recordar lo que ha pasado entre MSFT y YAHOO, así que antes de meterse echarle un ojo al proceso... con dimisión de Jerry Yang como pastel.

Por otro lado hay aspectos positivos:, SUN no es rentable, ha estado muy sobrevalorada y recordemos que su principal fuente de ingresos viene de los servidores, mercado que va a sufrir las consecuencias de la crisis de forma sensible, en el horizonte tenemos los datos del 1er triemestre que afectan de lleno a su cotización. SUN acabará comprada, o vendida por partes, puede que CISCO estuviera interesada, pero los potenciales compradores necesitan tener liquidez y eso excluye a unos cuantos ... yo le pondría el ojo encima ...pero no la mano de momento


----------



## donpepito (7 Abr 2009)

Es muy antigua pero te puedes hacer una idea de la subida en el caso que IBM confirme la compra:

EE.UU.: Sun Micro se dispara un +82% después de conocerse que IBM negocia su compra

Horas después de que The Wall Street Journal (WSJ) revelase las negociaciones iniciadas por IBM para la compra de Sun Microsystems, las acciones de esta última se han disparado a niveles superiores al +82%. Según el periódico financiero, que cita fuentes relacionadas con las negociaciones, el acuerdo tendría un valor superior a los $6.500 millones, cantidad que supera dos veces el valor de Sun Microsystems ayer al cierre de Wall Street, y permitiría aumentar la competitividad del gigante tecnológico.

Ambas compañías comparten un interés común por demostrar que no dependen del software de Microsoft y hacer que sus productos sean menos dependientes de los procesadores fabricados por Intel. De acuerdo con la misma fuente, tanto IBM como Sun Microsystems están dispuestos a apostar por programas Java y sistemas operativos Linux.

La caída en el valor de sus acciones ha obligado a Sun Microsystem a lanzarse a la búsqueda de posibles compradores en los últimos meses, según las fuentes citadas por WSJ.

Robert Jakobsen, analista de Jyske Bank opina que el acuerdo tiene sentido desde un punto de vista de consolidación industrial. “La combinación entre ambas empresas crearía una clara sinergia”, ha explicado Jakobsen. Además, ha indicado que no es una adquisición demasiado cara debido a la caída en las acciones de Sun durante el último año.

A esta hora, las acciones de Sun Microsystems suben un +81,09%, situándose en los $9,00. IBM, por su parte, cae un -2,35%, estableciéndose en $90,73.


----------



## donpepito (7 Abr 2009)

Si, si de hecho el castigo que lleva desde ayer es por ese motivo, parece que han desecho posiciones para comprar SUN... pero nunca se sabe.

6.26USD sigue siendo un precio alto para arriesgarse...


----------



## Kujire (7 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, si de hecho el castigo que lleva desde ayer es por ese motivo, parece que han desecho posiciones para comprar SUN... pero nunca se sabe.
> 
> 6.26USD sigue siendo un precio alto para arriesgarse...



eso creo, .... fíjate la cotización de IBM, el viernes 3 cuando se supo la noticia del fracaso de la negociación sus acciones subían ... si era tan bueno el negocio??? ..pues el negocio no era tan bueno y el mercado no se equivoca, pagar el doble del valor de mercado no era una buena cosa incluso para IBM que tienen el dinero por castigo

Edito: o pasa algo raro raro o no veo que vuelva a 9 ni por asomo, ni siquiera con compra ... el sol me ha dejado


----------



## comparto-piso (7 Abr 2009)

bueno pues ya estamos en la ultima hora de USA jeje a ver como la empujan para arriba


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Abr 2009)

ya le sacamos 570 puntos al dow......¿estais seguros de que mañana no tocara sangria?
lo veo cada vez mas claro...hasta cuando pueden ignorar al resto?...por favor necesito que alguien con experiencia me ilumine antes de que mañana lo apueste todo al rojo y me arruinen


----------



## comparto-piso (7 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> ya le sacamos 570 puntos al dow......¿estais seguros de que mañana no tocara sangria?
> lo veo cada vez mas claro...hasta cuando pueden ignorar al resto?...por favor necesito que alguien con experiencia me ilumine antes de que mañana lo apueste todo al rojo y me arruinen



pues ese es el problema que ahora empieza a parecer tan evidente que debe bajar que seguro que acabamos subiendo.


----------



## donpepito (7 Abr 2009)

Yo tengo unas favoritas, he DEJADO pasar unas jugosas plusvalías.... no soy capaz de mantenerlas mas de 4 días.


ACS
GRIFOLS
CRITERIA
ENDESA
ABENGOA
TEC REUNIDAS
IBERDROLA, parece recuperar.


----------



## percebo (7 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Mañana de gap al alza ni hablar, cien puntitos menos no los quita nadie a la apertura, creo.
> 
> El s&p seguro que no tira para arriba sin hacer una paradita en la zona de 825, con todo el papel vendido en la ultima hora y media para que suba será necesario una parada y fonda en esa zona para hacer acopio de titulos, eso si no lo dejan desplomarse un poco.
> 
> ...



No es por nada, pero esto si que es clavarla, todo el dia alejado del ordenata y peaso mordisco le he pegado al eurostoxx. Por cierto sobre el ibex como decia un jefe mio, de una puta solo puedes esperar putadas (con todo mi respeto para el oficio mas antiguo del mundo).

Asi que, ya sabeis, dentro de poco mi sistema basado en el sexo de los santos en dias impares al descubierto.

Por cierto, para mañana... sol y buen tiempo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Abr 2009)

Ya empiezan a remontar los yankees,esta pelicula tengo la impresion de haberla visto ya antes...


----------



## percebo (7 Abr 2009)

Una cosa, parece que los yankis malos han cargado bien de papel en una zona baratita, puede que los muy malos pongan en marcha otra vez la locomotora, así que preparen sus largos, esta puede ser la buena... o no.


----------



## Kujire (7 Abr 2009)

*Consultorio de Kujire*

Consultorio de Kujire 

Hola amig@s, he recibido una consulta de un trader 



> ya le sacamos 570 puntos al dow......¿estais seguros de que mañana no tocara sangria?
> lo veo cada vez mas claro...hasta cuando pueden ignorar al resto?...por favor necesito que alguien con experiencia me ilumine *antes de que mañana lo apueste todo al rojo y me arruinen*





> Querido Trader, hoy has sacado una buena plata, te sientes bien y tienes el gusanillo de querer más. En una palabra, empiezas a estar borracho, y en esa situación mañana cuando abra el mercado tu mente puede no estar clara y vas a dudar.
> 
> Mañana puedes ir a rojo o a negro, *pero no pienses que mañana te puedes hacer rico, y no te juegues TODO al rojo o al negro bajo ningún concepto*, creo que tod@s l@s que estamos por aki te hemos echado de menos estos días que has estado fuera, así que recuérda lo mal que se siente un@ cuando pierdes para que eso sea tu fortaleza. Esto es la guerra, no hay sentimientos ni se hacen prisoneros, aki no se crea nada, cuando ganas alguien lo pierde (y a lo mejor para esa persona era muy importante ese dinero) por lo que la satisfacción debe venir del estudio, estrategia previa, no del dinero.
> 
> por cierto(por si no lo haces), sería una buena idea que llevaras un libro con tus apuestas y los resultados que obtienes, te aseguro que es una buena práctica


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> ya le sacamos 570 puntos al dow......¿estais seguros de que mañana no tocara sangria?
> lo veo cada vez mas claro...hasta cuando pueden ignorar al resto?...por favor necesito que alguien con experiencia me ilumine antes de que mañana lo apueste todo al rojo y me arruinen



A meter cortos a saco en a mercado a las 8:59 jajajaja
Se va a cagar la perra mañana 

La duda es a quien se la voy a endiñar?Quien caera mas?
A por ellos!


----------



## percebo (7 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Una cosa, parece que los yankis malos han cargado bien de papel en una zona baratita, puede que los muy malos pongan en marcha otra vez la locomotora, así que preparen sus largos, esta puede ser la buena... o no.



Estos yankis son lo mas, en cinco minutos han devuelto al s&p a minimos, a ver, a ver, yo digo que son tan cabrones que despues de haber dejado sus incidices como una mierda, despues de que los europeos abramos hacia abajo, ellos rebotarán desde la zona que están ahora.

Eso o el guano... pero me parecería demasiado facil para mis chicos malos, se que no me defraudarán.


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Abr 2009)

Kujire, buenos consejos... pero una vez en el tema..¿alguien se acuerda de eso? jaja

Yo estoy dentro con un Corto en Iberdrola en 5.64 y muy seguramente en la apertura entre también en corto en Gamesa (tengo una cuenta pendiente con esta jaja).

Pregunta, el futuro del Dow ya encontré una web para verlo, pero para el Ibex ni zorra donde lo veo (Apolo en la que me dijiste me supongo que debería ser cliente para verlo).

Un saludo y mucho Guano para todos.


----------



## percebo (7 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Kujire, buenos consejos... pero una vez en el tema..¿alguien se acuerda de eso? jaja
> 
> Yo estoy dentro con un Corto en Iberdrola en 5.64 y muy seguramente en la apertura entre también en corto en Gamesa (tengo una cuenta pendiente con esta jaja).
> 
> ...



Cuidadin con los cortos mañana. 

Saludos, Pepito Grillo.

Una reflexión, tal como caia el s&p y como lo han parado en seco toda la tarde, inflandose a papel... creeis de verdad que lo han comprado para luego dejar su precio a plomo?, lo cual no quita que se me escape algo.. pero creo que da para pensar... hasta yo estoy tentado de abrir un largo al primer rebote serio del eurostoxx...

Advertencia: este consejo no está basado en ningún tipo de analisis cientifico.
El autor no se responsabiliza de cualquier perjucio resultante de seguirlo.


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2009)

Mañana es víspera de luna nueva y el viernes el mercado cierra, así que ya saben lo que hay.


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Abr 2009)

Mulder ni zorra ... Algo así como ¿el hombre lobo?.

No nos pongas adivinanzas macho... que el otro día con lo de que letra falta A-B-C... me lo estuve pensando y todo jaja y al final... dije bah...

Un saludo Cigarritas


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Abr 2009)

El famoso gurú Marc Faber, que ya anticipó el último rebote de los mercados (el mayor en 70 años), cree que el S&P 500 podría bajar un 10% antes de retomar las ganancias. En concreto, Faber piensa que el S&P podría caer hasta la zona de los 750 puntos y rebotar después de julio, según ha declarado a Bloomberg TV en Singapur. Además, cree que los mercados mundiales probablemente no caerán por debajo de los mínimos de octubre y noviembre.

"Necesitamos algún tipo de corrección, quizás alrededor del 5 o 10%, y después de ellos podemos tener otro rally", señaló Faber, que publica el famoso informe Gloom, Boom & Doom. En cuanto a las noticias económicas, "aunque no serán buenas, se reducirá el nivel de empeoramiento".

El pasado 9 de marzo, Faber recomendó comprar acciones estadounidenses, desde entonces el S&P 500 ha subido un 25%. Faber también recomendó una semana antes del denominado Lunes Negro de 1987 salir del mercado y en agosto de 2007 avisó del comienzo de un mercado bajista.

En su entrevista, Faber ha reconocido que compró en noviembre algunos productores de materias primas, pero ahora está menos "interesado" en este tipo de compañías, ya que algunas han duplicado su precio.

Además, está comprando algunos bancos y cree que Citi podría rebotar "fácilmente" hasta los 5 dólares, cuando actualmente cotiza en 2,72. "El potencial de rebote de algunos de estos bancos e instituciones financieras es bastanta alto".

Faber cree también que los mercados asiáticos "ofrecen mucho más valor" que las acciones estadounidenses" y que los inversores deberían aprovechar la oportunidad de comprar en la región en"cada corrección". Las acciones japonesas también le parecen "interesantes". "Si comrpas acciones asiáticas en los próximos tres meses, entre los próximos 5 y 10 años harás dinero seguro". "Los países asiáticos exportadores se beneficiarán más que nadie de una expansión cuando ésta ocurra".
Bonos, divisas, oro

En cuanto a los bonos, Faber cree que están entrando en un mercado bajista de largo plazo, que podría durar entre 15 y 20 años. Los inversores también deberían mirar a las monedas de Canadá, Australia y Singapur porque el dólar "se podría debilitar de alguna manera".

Faber también recomienda comprar oro incluso a pesar de que el metal va a ser "dinero muerto" en un perio de entre tres y seis meses. Él mismo planea comprar más oro si los precios caen a la zona de 750-800 dólares. Ayer cotizaba por encima de 870 dólares.

Marc Faber cree que el S&P 500 corregirá un 10% antes de retomar el rebote en julio - 1151306 - 7/04/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Abr 2009)

Alcoa resultados peor de lo esperado

El fabricante de aluminio estadounidense ha inaugurado la temporada de resultados con pérdidas de 497 millones de dólares o 61 centavos por acción frente al beneficio de 303 millones de dólares del primer trimestre del año pasado.

Las cuentas son peor de lo esperado por la crisis y la caída de precios del aluminio: el consenso de FacSet esperaba pérdidas de 51 centavos por título mientras que el de Reuters las auguraba de 54 centavos.

Las ventas registradas en enero, febrero y marzo cayeron hasta los 4.100 millones de dólares frente a los 5.700 del mismo periodo de 2008.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Abr 2009)

Tonuel vete sacando los certificados para mañana...


----------



## chollero (7 Abr 2009)

el por que de lo que ha hecho hoy el IBEX


YouTube - NO HAY CRISIS . LA CRISIS ES CUESTIONABLE

saludos


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mulder ni zorra ... Algo así como ¿el hombre lobo?.
> 
> No nos pongas adivinanzas macho... que el otro día con lo de que letra falta A-B-C... me lo estuve pensando y todo jaja y al final... dije bah...
> 
> Un saludo Cigarritas



No se quien sigue este hilo y quien no, pero lo de la luna lo llevo diciendo por aquí desde hace bastante tiempo.

Normalmente una luna llena o nueva significa un cambio de tendencia, no siempre pasa, pero hay más probabilidades en una luna nueva. Estos cambios de tendencia se producen en la víspera o en el día de la propia luna.

Hay literatura al respecto buscando por Google.


----------



## chollero (7 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El famoso gurú Marc Faber, que ya anticipó el último rebote de los mercados (el mayor en 70 años), cree que el S&P 500 podría bajar un 10% antes de retomar las ganancias. En concreto, Faber piensa que el S&P podría caer hasta la zona de los 750 puntos y rebotar después de julio, según ha declarado a Bloomberg TV en Singapur. Además, cree que los mercados mundiales probablemente no caerán por debajo de los mínimos de octubre y noviembre.
> 
> "Necesitamos algún tipo de corrección, quizás alrededor del 5 o 10%, y después de ellos podemos tener otro rally", señaló Faber, que publica el famoso informe Gloom, Boom & Doom. En cuanto a las noticias económicas, "aunque no serán buenas, se reducirá el nivel de empeoramiento".
> 
> ...



conclusion: nos vamos al 3500 antes de octubre


----------



## Misterio (7 Abr 2009)

Ha empezado bien la temporada de resultados, vaya leñazo de Alcoa, los futuros del Ibex marcan un -80 que se me antojan nuevamente excasos para lo que ha pasado en USA, si el Nikkei ayuda mañana podríamos empezar bastante abajo.


----------



## percebo (7 Abr 2009)

Venga, me juego un owed de esos a que mañana no es.. 
Todo eso, todo, esta ya descontado, dejad de hacer caso a las noticias y tu Anibal aleja de ti ese iphone...,
Por cierto, alguien sabe algo de Burnie? echo mucho de menos sus graficos y sus analisis. Si lees esto Burnie, saluda e iluminanos en estos momentos oscuros de incertidumbre.


----------



## chollero (7 Abr 2009)

el único gurú imparcial del que nos podemos fiar aquí, es del Dr. Mulder, (a no ser que sea un infiltrado de Warren Buffett ), los demaás son puras patrañas


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Abr 2009)

con la mierda esta de interdin no se pueden abrir cortos hasta las 8.30 y asi no hay manera....a todo esto mirad la que van a montar...parece que se tratara de una invasion alienigena ¿que no?
La Asamblea General de la ONU convoca una reunión de alto nivel sobre la crisis 
22:40

La Asamblea General de la ONU convocó una reunión de alto nivel del 1 al 3 de junio en su sede de Nueva York con el fin de estudiar los efectos de la crisis económica global y promocionar la reforma de la arquitectura financiera internacional. 

Los 192 países miembros del organismo aprobaron por consenso la celebración de la conferencia de tres días en la que se espera la participación de jefes de Estado y de Gobierno, además de expertos y responsables de agencias de Naciones Unidas. 

"Ahora tenemos la oportunidad y la responsabilidad de buscar soluciones que tomen en cuenta el interés de todos los países, sean grandes o pequeños, ricos o pobres", dijo en un comunicado el presidente de la Asamblea General, Miguel D'Escoto Brockman.


P :gracias por vuestros sabios consejos....intentare ir con la cabeza fria y la escopeta caliente muhahahahaha
saludos

GM va bien solo se ha dejado un -11%,astroc pegaba bandazos mas suaves


----------



## percebo (8 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> con la mierda esta de interdin no se pueden abrir cortos hasta las 8.30 y asi no hay manera....a todo esto mirad la que van a montar...parece que se tratara de una invasion alienigena ¿que no?
> La Asamblea General de la ONU convoca una reunión de alto nivel sobre la crisis
> 22:40
> 
> ...



En interdin se pueden abrir cortos a las 8:00, por lo menos en el eurostoxx, a las 7:00 si estás de vaciones en canarias como yo, menos mal que mi niña me despierta todos los dias un cuartito de hora antes.

De todas formas.... cuidadin, esta todo ya descontado, hace tiempo que el mercado no hace ni puto caso a las noticias, no leais nada, hacedme caso, solo conseguireis reaccionar cuando sea demasiado tarde o en el peor momento. Lo se por experiencia, me salí de telecinco el año pasado por culpa de una mierda de noticia de que la televisión publica iba a reducir la publicidad un minuto (como si con eso se iba forrar t5) el caso es que con beneficios del 3% se planto en unos minutos en -7%, y aun me quedaban 3 para el stop que habia puesto, me puse nervioso, vendí y como no... acto seguido bajó hasta casi el mismo nivel. Mas me hubiese valido irme de borrachera en vez de mirar las cotizaciones.


----------



## percebo (8 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No se quien sigue este hilo y quien no, pero lo de la luna lo llevo diciendo por aquí desde hace bastante tiempo.
> 
> Normalmente una luna llena o nueva significa un cambio de tendencia, no siempre pasa, pero hay más probabilidades en una luna nueva. Estos cambios de tendencia se producen en la víspera o en el día de la propia luna.
> 
> Hay literatura al respecto buscando por Google.



De que no hay literatura en google si se busca?

Supongo que debemos buscar un asesor de bolsa que sea bastante peludo.


----------



## awai (8 Abr 2009)

Antes de dormir, y porque esta semana tengo poco curro, estos garrulos que se cogen vacaciones, hacen que el resto trabajemos la mitad...





Si, soy otro que cayo en SAN, estoy en duda entre esperar a ver que hace una vez toque la parte baja del canal, o vender en cuanto pueda para perder lo menos posible, pero la oscilación es clara, y se ve, que bastante manipulada por cierto 

Como siempre, esto es una opinión de un amateur aficionado, podéis demolerme a palos


----------



## Kujire (8 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> GM va bien solo se ha dejado un -11%,astroc pegaba bandazos mas suaves




... es que ha sentado un poco mal que la idea para salir de la bancarrota sea el "hacer equipo" con Segway, si si los del patinete de dos ruedas... venga una foto



pues ahora quieren hacer algo como esto otro:








... y normalmente una no asocia GM a.... un Smart(?):, que no digo que si se le ocurre a Steve Jobs (Apple) pues "fatata" pero ... como que nos enfrentamos a una bancarrota chic@s y no sería mejor re-inventar el DeLorian??, eliminar marcas no rentables??, cortar por lo sano con los privilegios de los sindicatos??... no sé algo ... me voy a cenar


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> pues ahora quieren hacer algo como esto otro:



Pues respecto al ibex no tengo ni idea que pasara mañana...pero la verdad es que el trasto ese me parece una chulada.Cuando jubile la piaggio me pillo uno 
Ademas es que esta bien hecha la foto,parece que va el tio a 200

Parece que hoy si tenemos los famosos -100 en la apertura


----------



## Misterio (8 Abr 2009)

Bien los japos ayudan con un -3% los futuros americanos malos y nosotros de momento -135 para abajo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Abr 2009)

La subida del dólar desde 1,35 a 1,31 ha venido acompañada de bajadas en la bolsa.

Gracias Trichet. 

Invertir en bolsa sin analizar la evolución de los tipos de cambio es como jugar a la lotería.

Gráfico de elaboración propia:







A ver cuánto tarda la Reserva Federal en anunciar alguna medida "helicopterizadora" que haga bajar el dólar, será el momento en que vuelva a subir la bolsa...


Según mi razonamiento: Mientras no haya indicios de recuperación económica las bolsas suben cuando baja el dólar (porque sube WS).

Cuanto empiece la recuperación en Estados Unidos subirá el dólar y también las bolsas (que será cuando Trichet gaste toda la munición, supongo).


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Abr 2009)

Ya tenemos el gap del día 2 en el stoxx cerrado... ahora tenemos que cerrar al alza el de hoy... hasta 2143,5...

Saludos y buenos días...


----------



## tonuel (8 Abr 2009)

Perdemos el 8200 en la apertura... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Abr 2009)

buenos dias ......para cuando interdin abra ya estaremos en -1.5...noooooooooooooo mis plusvalias se escapan.......tengo que cambiar de brocker....alguno de vosotros a probado x-tradebrokers?valen para algo?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Abr 2009)

Yo hoy no veo guano...

Saludos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo hoy no veo guano...
> 
> Saludos...



pues explicanoslo por favor,por que yo estoy viendo como el ibex deberia acercarse hoy a los 8000,si es que no los pierde


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, parece como si el "límite de dolor" que está dispuesto a aguantar Trichet fuese un t/c más o menos en 1,30 $ por €, mira qué rápido salió a la palestra cuando la cosa se iba por 1,35.

Sabiendo eso (y mientras no haya signos claros de recuperación de la economía americana) podemos saber cuándo hay que vender en bolsa (cuando el dólar llega a 1,35 más o menos).

De la misma forma un t/c en 1,25 sería un buen momento para comprar en bolsa.

Todo esto aceptando que los americanos siguen muy malitos y nosotros les ayudamos a tener el dólar débil.

En cuanto empiecen a recuperarse la cosa ya no funcionará igual.

Se supone que según esta teoría yo tendría que venderlo todo hoy, no creo que lo haga, pero bueno, es una teoría como otra cualquiera, como la de las fases de la luna.

Otro gráfico:


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy es víspera de luna llena y así hemos arrancado el día. Si hoy el Stoxx quedara por debajo de 2070 me pondría bajista para una buena temporada, yo aun no esperaba un giro en la tendencia, pero veo señales que me empiezan a escamar y esa es una de ellas.

Hoy tenemos los gaps bastante por arriba, si logramos cerrarlos tendremos un magnífico día de largos, de los contrario los signos de cambio de tendencia ya serían evidentes para mi y pasaría a buscar los cortos para una larga temporada.

Mis SAN parecen capear bien el temporal en preapertura, las CRI no aguantan tan bien, pero aun siguen por encima de su soporte a largo plazo.

Ahora veremos que pasa.


----------



## percebo (8 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo hoy no veo guano...
> 
> Saludos...



Ya somos dos, veo como van a devolver los indices al pincipio gracias a los stops de los cortos que se abran hoy.


----------



## chameleon (8 Abr 2009)

los bancos son los que han tirado del carro, están cansados de subir. aunque siguiéramos subiendo otros sectores se comportarán mejor.

yo pienso que guano, hay que visitar los 750 del esepé, y el ibex ahora está por debajo del soporte...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Abr 2009)

esta bien...me esperare un poco pero yo voto hoy por el perfecto dia osezno...con bajadas sin apenas interrupciones hasta el guano profundo


----------



## tonuel (8 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo hoy no veo guano...
> 
> Saludos...




Por favor... *póngase gafas*... 


Apertura Ibex 35  

-1,80%




Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Por favor... *póngase gafas*...
> 
> 
> Apertura Ibex 35
> ...



Coño, tranquilo, eso es la bajada de ayer de WS cuando el Ibex estaba cerrado, ansi-oso, que eres un ansi-oso.


----------



## tonuel (8 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Coño, tranquilo, eso es la bajada de ayer de WS cuando el Ibex estaba cerrado, ansi-oso, que eres un ansi-oso.



Ibex 35 a las 09:08; -2,00%

8178 puntos



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Abr 2009)

Tonuel, esa bajada está muy bien, si estabas corto desde ayer, yo me refiero a que no veo guano hoy, a partir de la apertura se entiende... 

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2009)

Ummm se lo está tomando con calma, no quiere caer más, ni subir... y aunque falte mucho aún el futuro del Dow viene muy rojo.

Ya veremos... ^___^

Edito: A Gamesa hoy ya le he sacado 28 euros ¡Victoria! ya solo me debe la cabrona 110 ... jaja


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Abr 2009)

pues si esta fuerte,si ¿va a intentar tapar el hueco?


----------



## muyuu (8 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Por cierto, parece como si el "límite de dolor" que está dispuesto a aguantar Trichet fuese un t/c más o menos en 1,30 $ por €, mira qué rápido salió a la palestra cuando la cosa se iba por 1,35.
> 
> Sabiendo eso (y mientras no haya signos claros de recuperación de la economía americana) podemos saber cuándo hay que vender en bolsa (cuando el dólar llega a 1,35 más o menos).
> 
> ...



Yo también me harto de poner "comprar" "comprar" en las gráficas después de ver que han subido  el tema es saberlo antes y durante.


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2009)

Es curioso como el nivel 2070 del Stoxx se puede apreciar como una resistencia fuerte tanto en diario como en las escalas más bajas, demasiada coincidencia, vamos a subir hasta ahí pero este nos costará pasarlo.

Tanto si lo pasamos como si no el movimiento siguiente tras llegar ahí debería ser violento.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Abr 2009)

Esta mañana en apertura me puso corto en lo siguiente:
BBVA,Gamesa,Cintra,Iberdrola mas las San que tenia de ayer y mis ACS gran reserva.
Utilize todo el apalancamiento,asi no pongo stop si suben me iran tirando,ya me tiraron casi todas las bbva jajaja
De momento solo palmo en cintra


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2009)

Me ha saltado el Stop... Iberdrola 210 de beneficio. No me quejo...

Un saludo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Abr 2009)

pues ya le he metido cortos a 8200 contado,vamos a ver si hay suerte,llevan el stop pegadito a 8230..............


----------



## comparto-piso (8 Abr 2009)

creeis que hay alguna posibilidad de que el SP pierda hoy el 800?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> pues ya le he metido cortos a 8200 contado,vamos a ver si hay suerte,llevan el stop pegadito a 8230..............



Sube un poco mas el stop,igual subimos un poco hasta mediodia,cuando vengan los datos de los futuros usa ostion,y volveremos a bajar cuando abran los americanos.
Hoy guano si o si.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Abr 2009)

muyuu dijo:


> Yo también me harto de poner "comprar" "comprar" en las gráficas después de ver que han subido  el tema es saberlo antes y durante.



Yo no te voy a regalar un billete de un trillón de dólares colega, yo solamente digo que hay correlación entre el t/c y las bolsas.

A partir de ahí se pueden obtener estrategias útiles para tener una estadística de entradas/salidas en bolsa más acertada.

¿Pero la correlación la ves, no?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> pues explicanoslo por favor,por que yo estoy viendo como el ibex deberia acercarse hoy a los 8000,si es que no los pierde



Perdona festival, no te había leido...

Puede que me equivoque, pero hoy me dan al menos a primera hora, bajada del oro y subida de bolsas, por MACD, Estocásticos, gaps por arriba, y que el Stoxx se ha "posado" sobre la MM200 en gráfico de 1hora...

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2009)

Ahora mismo su futuro marca 805, aunque aún es muy pronto...

Yo apostaría a que no...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Abr 2009)

paso de subirlo si salta ,le metere mas arriba al mediodia......quiero sufrir lo minimo


----------



## percebo (8 Abr 2009)

lateral hasta el mediodía, (no me refiero al ibex que hará lo que le venga en gana puede que se vaya a los 8100-8050 pero ya digo que el ibex es el ibex), a partir de las 2 fiesta verde.

Que pena que hoy no pueda estar delante del ordenata, si no al segundo rebote que haga el eurostoxx compro y le pongo un stop 12 puntitos debajo. 

Para echarme unas risas voy a poner una orden de compra para el ibex a 8030 y un stop en 7940. No creo que sea tan inutil de llegar allí.

Suerte.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Abr 2009)

esta visto que todavia me falta mucho por aprender


----------



## santi1966 (8 Abr 2009)

Vamos a ver como evoluciona, están saliendo noticias muy raras de GM, igual en NY tenemos esta tarde fiesta y de las buenas.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Abr 2009)

link? please


----------



## chollero (8 Abr 2009)

santi1966 dijo:


> Vamos a ver como evoluciona, están saliendo noticias muy raras de GM, igual en NY tenemos esta tarde fiesta y de las buenas.



que ha salido sobre GM please?


----------



## muyuu (8 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo no te voy a regalar un billete de un trillón de dólares colega, yo solamente digo que hay correlación entre el t/c y las bolsas.
> 
> A partir de ahí se pueden obtener estrategias útiles para tener una estadística de entradas/salidas en bolsa más acertada.
> 
> ¿Pero la correlación la ves, no?



Invierto en bolsa y me va bien. Ahora no tengo dinero en bolsa porque como ya comenté antes en el hilo, fuera de coñas un casino te da mejores opciones que la bolsa ahora mismo.

Veo la correlación, y veo que en todas esas ocasiones se podría perfectamente haber ido para abajo igual que para arriba. De hecho, ahora mismo estamos en una situación parecida. Si esto es un mínimo temporal o no lo veremos luego. Si lo es ya pongo yo el "comprar" en la gráfica


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2009)

Atención que empiezan los ataque serios al 2070 del Stoxx, esta parte del día es la que definirá el resto. Si pasamos el 2070 claramente, lo cual significaría llegar al 2080 más o menos, tendremos un día alcista, si no lo logramos puede que hayan más intentos o que nos vayamos directamente al guano.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Abr 2009)

muyuu dijo:


> Invierto en bolsa y me va bien. Ahora no tengo dinero en bolsa porque como ya comenté antes en el hilo, fuera de coñas un casino te da mejores opciones que la bolsa ahora mismo.
> 
> Veo la correlación, y veo que en todas esas ocasiones se podría perfectamente haber ido para abajo igual que para arriba. De hecho, ahora mismo estamos en una situación parecida. Si esto es un mínimo temporal o no lo veremos luego. Si lo es ya pongo yo el "comprar" en la gráfica



Ah vale, que te va bien pero que ahora no te pronuncias.

Cojonudo, y tú criticas mi análisis. 

Pues nada, cuando tengas un método para acertar seguro me lo cuentas.

Es que no entiendo la crítica, a lo mejor es que no era una crítica, no sé. :

Explícame cómo se elabora un modelo sin tener en cuenta acontecimientos pasados, es decir, carteles "ya puestos".

Un modelo proyecta un comportamiento pasado hacia el futuro, es imposible elaborar un modelo sin fijar carteles "a toro pasado".

Luego el modelo funcionará o no funcionará, eso es otra cosa, pero vamos, que sigo sin entender la crítica.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Abr 2009)

Madre mía, cómo se nota que estoy comprado y la bolsa baja, me pico y me pongo a discutir por nada. 

Es por culpa del sufrimiento, es "el dolor" el que habla, no soy yo, en nombre del mercado alcista, abandona este cuerpo...


----------



## tonuel (8 Abr 2009)

*Está baratoooooo... *


Acabo de sacar el rifle... que lo sepais... :




Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *Está baratoooooo... *
> 
> 
> Acabo de sacar el rifle... que lo sepais... :
> ...



Jooooder, ¿quién ha invocado a tonuel esta vez?








¿O va en serio lo de comprar?


----------



## tonuel (8 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿O va en serio lo de comprar?




Quiza ahora sea un poco tarde pero se escuchan recomendaciones...

Tengo unos euretes gastadores que me sobraron ayer al hacer la compra del 2015... 


Edito:


Era bromaaa.... ya me pondré el turbante otro dia... 






Saludos


----------



## muyuu (8 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ah vale, que te va bien pero que ahora no te pronuncias.
> 
> Cojonudo, y tú criticas mi análisis.
> 
> ...



No es una crítica, es simplemente que me da la sensación de que lo pones como si esas subidas hubieran estado cantadas. A toro pasado ya se sabe  . No me ha parecido muy científico porque creo que se basa en lo que se ve a la derecha. Sin gráfica a la derecha no se ve ahí nada concluyente.

Sí que me pronuncio: "no comprar" - este es mi pronunciamiento, por una buena temporada. Tal vez te aburras un poco pero para lo que puedes ganar... más puedes perder 



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Madre mía, cómo se nota que estoy comprado y la bolsa baja, me pico y me pongo a discutir por nada.
> 
> Es por culpa del sufrimiento, es "el dolor" el que habla, no soy yo, en nombre del mercado alcista, abandona este cuerpo...



Te deseo suerte, pero con lo calentito que está todo estas cosas pasan.

Espero que no hayas notado un tono negativo en mi respuesta, solamente era una observación.


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

Buenas tardes.

Que buenas son las vacaciones, me he perdido la apertura grandiosa de -2,00% .... por lo que veo, no vamos a caer de nuevo a esos niveles... apenas hay volumen.

SAN de nuevo ha visitado MIN de estos días 5,72€


----------



## Samzer (8 Abr 2009)

Lyxor obtiene la licencia para lanzar un ETF inverso sobre el Ibex


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2009)

Primer intento de pasar 2070 fallido, creo que no veremos otro hasta la tarde.


----------



## sopelmar (8 Abr 2009)

SAN a 5, 72 vamos por favor pero si hasta cuando esta casi a 4 os lo andais pensando 
yo estoy limpio ayer vendi por fin mis avanzit ( pequeña telefonica) a 0 89 y prometo no recaer ya e limpio la cta de valores de ing y no puedo pecar mas , puedo presumir de haber jugado en este casino y salir con plusvalias ( que 4 meses mas agonicos ) 
vidrala 15 04 venta 16 40
iberd 5 44 venta 5 44 
avanzit 0 88 venta 0 89

a partir de hoy solo comprare con el sistema que usa mulder , un folio en blanco y un lapicero , practicar practicar y practicar


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2009)

Yo creo que aun tendremos subidas hasta el 22 de abril más o menos. El Stoxx sigue intentando pasar el 2070 sin esperar a la tarde y eso quiere decir que hay ganas de pasarlo ya de una vez.

edito: A zapatilla azul le gusta el Sabadell a 3.81


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

Buen barrido en ABENGOA, 11,06€ ahora a 11,42€


----------



## Alexandros (8 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, el día 17 de Abril Citigroup presenta resultados y, aparéntemente, serán positivos.


Preparos para algun sesión más de nigromancia.


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Por cierto, el día 17 de Abril Citigroup presenta resultados y, aparéntemente, serán positivos.
> 
> 
> Preparos para algun sesión más de nigromancia.



Citi, ahora se ha convertido en el refugio de los minoritarios -americanos- que se quedaron sin el pelotazo anterior.

No lo veo muy claro... desde hace dos semanas, tiene resistencia en 3.00USD.

Si toca los 2.00USD lo mismo vuelvo a comprar, la otra vez... entré en 2.78 y 2.26


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Abr 2009)

Desde luego a los que hayan abierto cortos confiados hoy se los tienen que estar cepillando a base de bien.


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

Suele pasar en sesiones con poco volumen... los que manejan los hilos del IBEX... siempre hacen lo mismo.


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

Deutsche Bank prefiere a Deutsche Telekom y a Vodafone frente a Telefónica

MADRID, 08 ABR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Los analistas de Deutsche Bank le han retirado a Telefónica su consejo de comprar y lo han situado en mantener por las difíciles circunstancias en las que se encuentra la economía española. No obstante, existen más argumentos como la situación macroeconómica de Latinoamérica o el deterioro de los márgenes en su filial británica O2. “Nuestro precio objetivo se sitúa en los 20,60 euros pero preferimos Vodafone o Deutsche Telekom”, concluyen estos expertos.

Esos tres puntos son los principales riesgos que corre la operadora y que, tal y como advierten estos analistas, influirán de forma negativa en sus cifras del primer trimestre de 2009 que se publicarán el próximo miércoles 13 de mayo. Con más detalle sobre los dos últimos, Deutsche Bank advierte del aumento de la competencia en el negocio de telefonía móvil en Brasil y de la posibilidad de que O2 en Reino Unido pierda este verano su distribución exclusiva del iPhone.

Para este ejercicio, el broker alemán estima unos ingresos de 57.136 millones de euros, y para 2010, de 58.714 millones.

“El sector de las telecos sigue siendo defensivo pero, tras los últimos acontecimientos, somos más selectivos”, opinan desde Deutsche Bank donde aconsejan comprar en Telekom Austria, Telecom Italia, SwissCom, Vodafone, Deutsche Telekom, KPN y Cabel & Wireless. Tras el recorte de hoy, Telefónica se suma a British Telecom y Portugal Telecom en valores en los que aconsejan mantener, mientras que para TeliaSonera recomiendan vender.

A las 11:20, Telefónica cae un 1,84%, hasta los 14,94 euros.


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2009)

Bueno se me ha escapado Iberdrola, le tenía puesto una compra en 5.48 y toco varias veces el .49.

Estoy pensando entrar largo en GM, para soltarlo pronto ¿Cómo lo veis?

Un saludo 
El Guano por el momento, esperará.


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

GM... si hay suspensión de pagos/quiebra... las acc cotizarán a ZERO.

Mucho cuidado... pueder ser lucrativo si el mercado valora las soluciones... pero....


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Abr 2009)

pues menos mal que me salto el stop y lo puse cerquita ya estoy escamado del ultimo zurriagazo que me pegaron y he ido con cautela,bendita experiencia
¿terminaremos planos un dia mas? seria la recoña


----------



## ertitoagus (8 Abr 2009)

I feel the guano's incoming


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

Como se nota las influencias del bobierno con SACYR...

* SACYR ENTRA EN NEGOCIO SERVICIOS DE DEPENDENCIA CON CONTRATOS POR VALOR 138M*

Sacyr entra en el negocio sanitario con Valoriza

La constructora Sacyr Vallehermoso ofrecerá servicios sanitarios a través de Valoriza, su filial bajo la que opera Valoriza Facilities. Dentro de ésta, Valoriza Servicios Socio Sanitarios y Valoriza Servicios a la Dependencia serán las que se ocupen de la gestión de los cuatro contratos de servicios asistenciales y asociados a la dependencia con los que se ha hecho Sacyr desde enero. En concreto, tres de ellos se refieren a la ayuda a domicilio en Zamora, Jaén y León y el cuarto se orienta a servicios de acompañamiento diurno en Majadahonda. La cartera potencial que suponen estas adjudicaciones ronda los 138 millones de euros.

La estrategia de diversificación llevada a cabo por la compañía de Luis del Rivero le ha llevado a invertir en el sector sanitario debido a la caída de la demanda en el negocio de la construcción. En 2008, Valoriza obtuvo más de un 35% de aumento en cifra de negocios y resultado bruto de explotación, por lo que a pesar de haberse deshecho de otras filiales como Itínere, parece poco probable que Sacyr piense ahora en vender Valoriza.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Abr 2009)

ertitoagus dijo:


> I feel the guano's incoming



Me too,not sure why


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

Depende de GM y como lo valore el mercado americano... pero ya veis que nuestro IBEX va por libre!

Solo hemos caido un par de días.
*
EDITO: Premarket GM baja -1,00%*


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Abr 2009)

psssche... ayer bajo un 11% y ya ves,y el miercoles bajo un 27% o asi y cerramos en verde..despues de estar perdiendo un -2%..el ibex esta crazy perdido y me va a terminar por volverme a mi


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

TELEFONICA... está tirando hacia abajo... pero ya conocemos como se las gasta..... no veo* GUANO del bueno *para hoy.


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

Tengo entendido que el viernes y el lunes no hay bolsa?

El viernes lo tenia claro... pero el lunes?


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

Ojo con SACYR ... parece que quiere subir!!!


----------



## chollero (8 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bueno se me ha escapado Iberdrola, le tenía puesto una compra en 5.48 y toco varias veces el .49.
> 
> Estoy pensando entrar largo en GM, para soltarlo pronto ¿Cómo lo veis?
> 
> ...



yo estoy largo en GM compre a 2,13 despues de subir a 2,30, ayer cerro a 2,00, yo creo que va a pegar una buena subida, pero tiene mucho riesgo


----------



## Sleepwalk (8 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tengo entendido que el viernes y el lunes no hay bolsa?
> 
> El viernes lo tenia claro... pero el lunes?



El lunes sólo abren los USA.
Europa cierra.
Saludos.


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2009)

Dentro de SAB a 3.81, espero que dure la cosa.


----------



## rosonero (8 Abr 2009)

Ese es mi Chulibex !!!  En verde y cuidadito que no reboten los americanos y los sigamos hasta los 8.400 y más .

A Tonuel se le van a caducar los certificados


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

No cabe duda... SACYR como un cohete!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2009)

Chollero, he dado orden de compra de 2 mil en 2 dolares justos... si entra bien...

Esperemos no joder los beneficios de hoy.

Un saludo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Abr 2009)

bueno creo que ya hemos subido bastante,voy a probar los dos minis otra vez en 8380,con stop en 8410 a ver que cae


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Abr 2009)

Esas SAN a 5,95... si alguien ha comprado hoy a 5,72, ya tiene para tomarse algo en vacaciones.

A ver si vemos los 6.


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2009)

Pues yo me acabo de preparar para acumular muchas más criterias a 2.52

Esto va p'arriba, hamijos!

edito: He movido la orden a 2.54 porque no tengo claro que bajen tanto.


----------



## chollero (8 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Chollero, he dado orden de compra de 2 mil en 2 dolares justos... si entra bien...
> 
> Esperemos no joder los beneficios de hoy.
> 
> Un saludo



en el premarket cotiza ya a 2,05 + 2,5%


suerte


----------



## rosonero (8 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Esas SAN a 5,95... si alguien ha comprado hoy a 5,72, ya tiene para tomarse algo en vacaciones.
> 
> A ver si vemos los 6.



¡Dios te oiga! Yo compré a 6.05 y ahora incluso barajo la posibilidad de salir sin pérdidas en breve.


----------



## tonuel (8 Abr 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> ¡Dios te oiga! Yo compré a 6.05 y ahora incluso barajo la posibilidad de salir sin pérdidas en breve.




No caerá esa breva... :o




Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2009)

Una duda del pre-market, si doy una orden al inicio, si se me ejecuta... ¿se me aparece en el momento, o al terminar?.

Si la oferta que hice en pre, se quedo corta hasta que no comience el mercado no lo sabré ¿no?

A mercado es que me parecía muy peligroso...


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> ¡Dios te oiga! Yo compré a 6.05 y ahora incluso barajo la posibilidad de salir sin pérdidas en breve.



SAN está haciendo mínimos crecientes, baja para asentar la subida, así que yo creo que veremos los 6 y mucho más.


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

Wednesday markets look like they will follow the recent trend and will we see a third consecutive day of U.S. indexes going lower. Amid all this crisis investors have lost faith recently with many U.S. companies to continue to report dismal earnings to go along with crude oil falling below $50 a barrel to $48. We saw the first sign of what should be weak earnings forecasts to come when Alcoa (AA) reported bad earnings sending there share price lower and causing concerns about whether the company has enough private equity on hand. Asian indexes are down with little faith in earnings reports for U.S. companies. *Looks like another bad *day on Wall Street.


----------



## chollero (8 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wednesday markets look like they will follow the recent trend and will we see a third consecutive day of U.S. indexes going lower. Amid all this crisis investors have lost faith recently with many U.S. companies to continue to report dismal earnings to go along with crude oil falling below $50 a barrel to $48. We saw the first sign of what should be weak earnings forecasts to come when Alcoa (AA) reported bad earnings sending there share price lower and causing concerns about whether the company has enough private equity on hand. Asian indexes are down with little faith in earnings reports for U.S. companies. *Looks like another bad *day on Wall Street.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> bad day? de momento futuros en verde


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Abr 2009)

no hay nada que hacer.....cierro todo y me voy a la mina .....chao chavales


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

Hay una posibilidad de guano.... no veo a los americanos con muchas ganas de subir.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay una posibilidad de guano.... no veo a los americanos con muchas ganas de subir.



¿Y desde cuando les hacemos caso?


----------



## rosonero (8 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay una posibilidad de guano.... no veo a los americanos con muchas ganas de subir.



Joer!!!!! Ha sido decirlo y salir disparado para arriba


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

Cerrar en verde... lo haremos, de esto estoy plenamente convencido!


----------



## carvil (8 Abr 2009)

Buenas tardes

Soporte 815 resistencia 820 , en intradia sp futuros 

Salu2


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

GM está rojo... quien quiera acc ... ahora puede!

1.95USD 15:52H


----------



## chollero (8 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> no hay nada que hacer.....cierro todo y me voy a la mina .....chao chavales



has provado a quitarte ese avatar? parece que esta estreñido don Alberto


probado


----------



## chollero (8 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GM está rojo... quien quiera acc ... ahora puede!
> 
> 1.95USD 15:52H



joder que bandazos pega


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Abr 2009)

El IBEX es un chicharro en si mismo... no tiene muy claro si va o viene.


----------



## awai (8 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> SAN está haciendo mínimos crecientes, baja para asentar la subida, así que yo creo que veremos los 6 y mucho más.



Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## robergarc (8 Abr 2009)

chollero dijo:


> joder que bandazos pega



¿Dónde veis USA en directo?


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2009)

Me añado a la pregunta... joder que palo yo creía verlo en tiempo real ... y cagada.


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

Gratis en GOOGLE FINANCE


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> SAN está haciendo mínimos crecientes, baja para asentar la subida, así que yo creo que veremos los 6 y mucho más.



¿hoy? que optimista te veo...


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

Para comprar acc de GM hay que tener mucho valor... una empresa en bancarrota, etc.

Además muy poco negociado de acc.... es menos arriesgado otro valor, CITIs por ejm.


----------



## chollero (8 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> ¿Dónde veis USA en directo?



GM - General Motors Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2009)

:**** Gracias Donpepito


----------



## chollero (8 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Para comprar acc de GM hay que tener mucho valor... una empresa en bancarrota, etc.
> 
> Además muy poco negociado de acc.... es menos arriesgado otro valor, CITIs por ejm.




estoy convencido que GM va a subir como un cohete, es imposible que la dejen quebrar


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

Si piensas de este modo... perfecto.... sin riesgo -dolor- no hay beneficios!

Suerte........


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> SAN está haciendo mínimos crecientes, baja para asentar la subida, así que yo creo que veremos los 6 y mucho más.



A mi San en el medio plazo me da 8,27€, ahora en el largo... 

Saludos...


----------



## xavigomis (8 Abr 2009)

el tinglao se va pabajooooo


----------



## robergarc (8 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A mi San en el medio plazo me da 8,27€, ahora en el largo...
> 
> Saludos...



Salivo sólo con leer tales cosas...


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿hoy? que optimista te veo...



Yo creo que nos vamos a ir muy arriba estos días independientemente de las noticias negativas. Ayer parecía que todo se iba al guano y hoy es el amanecer de las amapolas, con los fundamentales siempre es lo mismo.

El límite para las subidas lo veremos alrededor del 22 de abril, por eso me dedico a acumular en varios valores.

Nothing more to say.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Abr 2009)

Si disponéis de alguna herramienta que os dibuje los niveles fibo, poned la subida del dia del futuro del eurostoxx, se ve perfectamente el impulso en 5 ondas, y como se paran todas las ondas en los niveles fibo...  ahora estamos corrigiendo la caida, hemos caido el 23,6%, aunque yo creo que tendríamos que ir a corregir mínimo hasta el 38,2%, sobre los 2165fut.

Saludos...

PD: Si alguien la puede pegar, gracias adelantadas...


----------



## awai (8 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A mi San en el medio plazo me da 8,27€, ahora en el largo...
> 
> Saludos...



A mi el sistemita ese sencillo y para zoquetes como yo, me da que hasta 6,50, y despues...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> Salivo sólo con leer tales cosas...



El largo plazo sobre los 2€...


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> A mi el sistemita ese sencillo y para zoquetes como yo, me da que hasta 6,50, y despues...



A mi SAN me da 7.03-7.55 de objetivo, incluso podría llegar a 7.99


----------



## xavigomis (8 Abr 2009)

16:17 ee.uu.: Bank of america podría necesitar $36.000 millones en capital-oppenheimer


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi SAN me da 7.03-7.55 de objetivo, incluso podría llegar a 7.99



A mi me da 14, si llegamos a los 17.000


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Abr 2009)

El IBEX en rojo.


----------



## xavigomis (8 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A mi me da 14, si llegamos a los 17.000



Si, yo creo q tb, en el año 2060 en la 2a burbuja...


----------



## carvil (8 Abr 2009)

A mí me dá 13 euros como los bonos esos que colocó  

Roto soporte en futuros sp, siguiente soporte 811

Salu2


----------



## xavigomis (8 Abr 2009)

DJI en rojo...


----------



## tonuel (8 Abr 2009)

Se va a cagar la perra... :




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A mi me da 14, si llegamos a los 17.000



No tiene tanto secreto:

- 7.03 es la siguiente resistencia de largo plazo tras 6.06
- 7.55 es la parte alta del canal en diario.


----------



## robergarc (8 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi SAN me da 7.03-7.55 de objetivo, incluso podría llegar a 7.99



¿Y para TEF y REP que objetivo te da? ¿Dónde las ves? Porque también tengo unas cuantas en carterita...


----------



## tonuel (8 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> ¿Y para TEL y REP que objetivo te da? ¿Dónde las ves? Porque también tengo unas cuantas en carterita...



Pregúntale a Juan Luís... 











Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Abr 2009)

Nos recuperamos, verde again.


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2009)

Juas GM se mueve como un chicharro... y no a mi favor... Aghh!! 

Bueno... hoy toca tarde de sufrimiento. ¿Seré masoca?

Un saludo y dejad el Guano tranquilo


----------



## Speculo (8 Abr 2009)

Lo que está claro es que no se puede jugar a esto en vísperas vacacionales. Esta mañana me han saltado dos stops para luego recuperar todo lo perdido.
Y eso que los dejé algo más lejos de lo normal esperando que la caída inicial fuese fuerte. Menos mal que no tenía metido mucho dinero, porque si no, vaya rabia.
No hay volumen y todo se mueve de forma muy rarita.
En vacaciones, dinerito en la saca y a olvidarse de posiciones intradía o muy cortas. Y es que hay acciones más o menos líquidas que llevan hasta diez minutos sin cruzar una sola operación.


----------



## carvil (8 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Nos recuperamos, verde again.



Ahora regresamos a rojo en un momento, para probar soportes


----------



## awai (8 Abr 2009)

Jo yo quiero saber más de esto, a mi en 6,50 o 6,51 me salía, de mayor quiero saber más.
Aguantaré cuando esté por esos niveles, me fio más de mulder


----------



## Misterio (8 Abr 2009)

El Ibex vuelve a hacer la de ayer va por libre, a poco que hay cuerda él sube el doble.


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> ¿Y para TEF y REP que objetivo te da? ¿Dónde las ves? Porque también tengo unas cuantas en carterita...



TEF: tiene resistencia en 15.44 y por ahí pasa la parte alta del canal en diario, pero es que inmediatamente después está la parte alta del canal en semanal alrededor de 15.70.

Si logra superar todo eso se podría ir hacia el 16.94

REP: Entré el otro día pero me tiraron. La siguiente resistencia tras 13.77 está en 15.47 pero en 15.20 tiene la parte alta del canal en diario, recorrido hay pero entraría en ella si vuelve a tocar la resistencia y veo que rebota.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Abr 2009)

Uff...me estoy cansando de verlo todo desde fuera,lo mismo es esta la señal para que pete 

Tiene unas ganas realmente local de subir el SAN,es que se le nota,a la minima se marca un par de centimos para arriba...


----------



## Speculo (8 Abr 2009)

*[ot]*

¿Alguien que opere con Renta4 en temas de CFDs? ¿Cómo van de comisiones y qué oferta tienen?

Es que estoy hasta los huevos ya de IG Markets y de que hagan lo que les sale de las narices con los spreads cuando ejecuto posiciones a mano.


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

Puedes probar el nuevo banco de la caixa... mejor dicho... ahora que la caixa lo ha comprado... selftrade.es


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Uff...me estoy cansando de verlo todo desde fuera,lo mismo es esta la señal para que pete
> 
> Tiene unas ganas realmente local de subir el SAN,es que se le nota,a la minima se marca un par de centimos para arriba...



No tenías que haber salido el otro día... tiene buenas perspectivas.


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2009)

SAN a 5.98, ¡hombres de poca fe!


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No tenías que haber salido el otro día... tiene buenas perspectivas.



He perdido la cuenta de los dias que llevabamos ya subiendo...no se si el banco tiene buenas perspectivas o no,pero tiene que haber una hostia si o si...pero parece que me voy a hacer viejo esperando.

Hala,alegriaaaaaaaa 6,00


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2009)

En Nacionales 0.1% sobre efectivo (mínimo 5 euros).
En Internacionales 0.15% (mínimo 12 euros)


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> SAN a 5.98, ¡hombres de poca fe!



Si no es por ti, ya habría vendido en una vez de las que se ha puesto a 5,95. Te debo 3 cms. por accion.

No tenía ninguna fe en que hoy lo fuera a superar.

Edito: está a 6,00.


----------



## Speculo (8 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> En Nacionales 0.1% sobre efectivo (mínimo 5 euros).
> En Internacionales 0.15% (mínimo 12 euros)



Gracias por la respuesta. Una cosilla más ¿Son como los de interdin, que ejecutan la operación en mercado y te cobran o esa es toda la comisión que te aplican? Dejando a un lado el interés por apalancamiento, claro.


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Alguien que opere con Renta4 en temas de CFDs? ¿Cómo van de comisiones y qué oferta tienen?
> 
> Es que estoy hasta los huevos ya de IG Markets y de que hagan lo que les sale de las narices con los spreads cuando ejecuto posiciones a mano.



Si solo operas con CFD's españoles te puede venir bien Interdin, que es con lo que opero yo.

(Pacoo la comisión, que ya tenemos otro en el bote)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si disponéis de alguna herramienta que os dibuje los niveles fibo, poned la subida del dia del futuro del eurostoxx, se ve perfectamente el impulso en 5 ondas, y como se paran todas las ondas en los niveles fibo...  ahora estamos corrigiendo la caida, hemos caido el 23,6%, *aunque yo creo que tendríamos que ir a corregir mínimo hasta el 38,2%, sobre los 2165fut.
> *
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Si alguien la puede pegar, gracias adelantadas...



Nadie me va a decir que ha parado en el 2165,5...


----------



## percebo (8 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Estos yankis son lo mas, en cinco minutos han devuelto al s&p a minimos, a ver, a ver, yo digo que son tan cabrones que despues de haber dejado sus incidices como una mierda, despues de que los europeos abramos hacia abajo, ellos rebotarán desde la zona que están ahora.
> 
> Eso o el guano... pero me parecería demasiado facil para mis chicos malos, se que no me defraudarán.



No es por nada pero ya es el segundo día que atino (eso sí hoy ni un euro de beneficio, pero bueno hay que vivir la vida) espero que no hayais abierto muchos cortos por la mañana, tal como esta la cosa ahora mismo creo que lo mejor es... salir a dar un paseo con el niño, el perro, ver el partido del barsa.... y olvidarse de este galimatias, a ver si por la noche queda la cosa un poco mas clara. 

POr cierto el viernes cierra europa?


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2009)

Eso es Renta 4... el apalancamiento es el euribor a 1 año y + o - 2.25%. Te recomiendo que pruebes los 15 días que te dan antes de cambiarte. Por ahora a mi me va bastante bien y las ordenes son de las más rápidas en entrar.


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> POr cierto el viernes cierra europa?



El viernes cierran Europa y USA, el lunes solo Europa.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Abr 2009)

Creo que acabo de meter la pata,pero me he metido en San a 6...lo siento por los que esten dentro


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Creo que acabo de meter la pata,pero me he metido en San a 6...lo siento por los que esten dentro



Oh, no! ya la hemos cagado! 

Ahora si que nos vamos al guano


----------



## Claca (8 Abr 2009)

Nos estamos atragantando con los 8400.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Abr 2009)

¿Que pasará hoy en la subasta?


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Que pasará hoy en la subasta?



Si tu la tienes a 5,82 deberias estar por encima de esas menudencias.Esas preocupaciones son para la pobre gente que las tiene a 6


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si tu la tienes a 5,82 deberias estar por encima de esas menudencias.Esas preocupaciones son para la pobre gente que las tiene a 6



Mira, que hoy ha tocado 5,72... no las tengo todas conmigo...


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mira, que hoy ha tocado 5,72... no las tengo todas conmigo...



6,10...supongo que eso debe ser una especie de espejismo... (se veian en subasta)


----------



## awai (8 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si tu la tienes a 5,82 deberias estar por encima de esas menudencias.Esas preocupaciones son para la pobre gente que las tiene a 6



Nah mañana vendemos a 6,20 y nos pegamos una buena cena


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Abr 2009)

He puesto orden de venta a 6,05... para la subasta.


----------



## awai (8 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> 6,10...supongo que eso debe ser una especie de espejismo... (se veian en subasta)



en subasta 6,05 (no lo sé es mi predicción)


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Abr 2009)

Mi gozo en un pozo 

En fin,me las como con patatas para mañana...espero que se porte el tio Sam


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Abr 2009)

Mañana será otro día.


----------



## awai (8 Abr 2009)

a 6 justos se ha quedado


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2009)

Las SAN se han portado muy bien hoy y casi me han devuelto a los números verdes (de momento son mi espinita), las SAB se han portado de maravilla y las CRI hoy no han seguido las subidas de la bolsa aunque tampoco se han portado mal del todo.

Hoy ha sido un buen día, mañana será mejor


----------



## rosonero (8 Abr 2009)

Aquí un traidor ha vendido sus SAN a 5.99 (compradas anteayer a 6.05), quiero unas vacaciones tranquilas 

Suerte a los que estáis dentro.

Pd. Si la noticia de hoy : Bank of America puede necesitar 36000 millones de dolares no ha tumbado el DJ, cualquier cosa es posible. En cuanto a la noticia no tengo enlace la he oído en intereconomía.


----------



## robergarc (8 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Creo que acabo de meter la pata,pero me he metido en San a 6...lo siento por los que esten dentro



Acabas de abrir el gas, cojones. Ahora sí que moriremos todos.


----------



## robergarc (8 Abr 2009)

Yo, por supuesto, sigo dentro con mis SAN a 6.04. Y son un buen porrón de ellas, así que mantengo la esperanza de ganarme un sueldecito.

En otro caso, me espera dormir en el sofá una buena temporada.


----------



## awai (8 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> Yo, por supuesto, sigo dentro con mis SAN a 6.04. Y son un buen porrón de ellas, así que mantengo la esperanza de ganarme un sueldecito.
> 
> En otro caso, me espera dormir en el sofá una buena temporada.



Ya somos dos ^_^


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Abr 2009)

Si se mosquean les enseñais las graficas del valor con todas sus rayitas de colores y rapidamente reconoceran que ellas hubieran hecho lo mismo,era de cajon 

Bueno,bueno...+1,11% el down..si lo mismo he nacido para leoncio y todo


----------



## Speculo (8 Abr 2009)

Apolo ¿Te has metido en la subasta o qué?


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Apolo ¿Te has metido en la subasta o qué?



Un poquito antes,me dio cierta envidia ver como todo el mundo ganaba dinero a espuertas y me meti en el san a 6 (que en subasta tambien cerro a 6)


----------



## percebo (8 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Un poquito antes,me dio cierta envidia ver como todo el mundo ganaba dinero a espuertas y me meti en el san a 6 (que en subasta tambien cerro a 6)



Pero es que aqui alguien gana dinero a espuertas?


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Pero es que aqui alguien gana dinero a espuertas?



Desde luego si lo pierden no postean


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

Opsss... pues en USA... los bancos están rojitos... CITI ha pasado del +4,00% a rojo.


----------



## Speculo (8 Abr 2009)

Y mañana ¿Qué? Aquí todo el mundo de vacaciones y si el Dow queda en positivo claro puede darnos una apertura bastante alcista hasta media mañana que recojan ganancias los cuatro listos.

Se me pasan por la cabeza ahora mismo tres o cuatro chicharritos a los que se les puede sacar algo de dinerillo si se está uno muy atento desde primera hora.

¿Qué opináis?


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

Puede ser.... las caidas con poco volumen suelen recuperar a final de sesión.... cuales son tus favs?


----------



## percebo (8 Abr 2009)

Como no me llegaron a entrar las ordenes para entrar en largo en el euro esta mañana... vuelvo a lo mio. Estoy corto 1 contrato a 2128 futuro junio, stop +12, stop de beneficio... no se puede que la deje hasta mañana si sigue viva.

Cuidado, el diferencial entre ibex y dow ya casi es de 600. que pena que sea en moneda diferente, si no peazo spread se le podia meter.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Abr 2009)

¿No os parece que se puede repetir la jugada de principios de año?

Es decir, que la subida hará el sprint final aprovechando el poco volumen existente, pasó en navidades-principios de años.

Y ahora aprovecharíamos la Semana Santa para hacer la misma jugada.

Este mes el vencimiento cae el día 17 :

Mi "modelo" predice llegar al 9xx del S&P500 y después caídas gordas hasta junio...

Por eso no he vendido todavía, para intentar apurar un hipotético sprint final en la subida.

¿Alguno tiene un calendario de presentación de resultados de bancos/empresas USA?, sería muy útil.


----------



## percebo (8 Abr 2009)

A que se le atraganta al s&p el 825? a ver si hay suertecilla. El que quiera esta a tiempo en el eurostoxx


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

BAC está asimilando la noticia de esta mañana... *ahora 7.06USD .... CITI ha llegado a 2.70USD*


----------



## percebo (8 Abr 2009)

Nadie se ha apuntado?, porque parece que va en serio...


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

Oppsss... el SP quiere bajar..... y BAC ahora a 6.97USD hace unos días compre en 6.05USD y vendí en 6.50USD ....por no mantener, me perdí los 7.4xUSD :-x


----------



## carvil (8 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> BAC está asimilando la noticia de esta mañana... *ahora 7.06USD .... CITI ha llegado a 2.70USD*



No sé si está posteado :

From Reuters:

The U.S. Treasury Department is planning to delay the release of any completed bank “stress test” results until after the first-quarter earnings season to avoid complicating stock market reaction, a source familiar with Treasury’s discussions said Tuesday.

The Treasury is still talking about how results of the regulatory stress tests on the 19 largest U.S. banks will be released, and may disclose them as summary results that are not institution-specific, the source said.

The government is testing how the largest banks would fare under more adverse economic conditions than are expected in an attempt to assess the firms’ capital needs. The tests are due to be completed by the end of April, but Treasury has said they may be finished before then.

The source, speaking anonymously because the Treasury has not made a final decision on what to disclose, said officials do not want any test results released before the earnings season wraps up for most U.S. banks on April 24

Edito:La noticia es de esta mañana a primera hora


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

Si... prefieren seguir empapelando antes de tirar el mercado.... vaya soluciones.


----------



## carvil (8 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Oppsss... el SP quiere bajar..... y BAC ahora a 6.97USD hace unos días compre en 6.05USD y vendí en 6.50USD ....por no mantener, me perdí los 7.4xUSD :-x



Sí, lo recuerdo xq te salistes?


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

Para operar en el mercado americano... hay que comprar y apagar el PC.... de lo contrario vendes rápido.


----------



## carvil (8 Abr 2009)

Totalmente de acuerdo, te pillan a la minima


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

He puesto una orden para CITIs en 2.70USD... pero no creo que entre.

EDITO: La he retirado...


----------



## carvil (8 Abr 2009)

Mejor esperar fuera entrar a última hora no es muy recomendable


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Abr 2009)

buenas noches 700 puntacos le sacamos ya al dow...la bajadoncia sera mañana ..lo se por que me voy de vacaciones y no podre operar....si es que.... los cuidadores se las saben todas


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2009)

Dentro de CITI a ... 2.67USD


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2009)

Si ya lo sabía yo, es meterse largo el forero ese que tiene un avatar de negrato musculoso y nos vamos al guano, este tio es que no falla ni una.

Señor ApoloCreed, por favor, ¡quédese mirando o póngase corto!

Pero dejenos en paz a los que estamos largos 

Haga lo contrario de lo que le dice su conciencia, si está fuertemente convencido de entrar al mercado a largos quédese mirando, si cree que todo va a bajar abruptamente es momento de largos para ud. HAGALO, póngase a la contra del mercado, sin cobardías, ud. sabe que acertará.

Hágame caso, con mis consejos se hará ud. rico en cuatro días, bien contados.

PD: creo que a la próxima que entre ud. a largos yo abro cortos en el Stoxx.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Abr 2009)

esa es la teoria del forero contrario ¿no?


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2009)

Yo lo propongo como forero Gafe OFICIAL jaja

¡Convéncete lo tuyo son los cortos!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Abr 2009)

yo ultimamente tampoco es que ande muy fino,pero llegara nuestra hora...muhahahahaha






apolo te tenias que haber puesto a comprar hoy,hoyyyyyy...
tu y yo tenemos que asociarnos


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Abr 2009)

mañana es la luna no?


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> esa es la teoria del forero contrario ¿no?



Más que una teoría empieza a ser un hecho constatable en el tiempo. Este señor tiene más fiabilidad que las lunas llenas.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Abr 2009)

mañana que no caiga por diosss,cuidarmelo bien...el dia que se despeñe tengo que estar ahi,me debe unos cuantos euros en _cortos interruptus_


----------



## comparto-piso (8 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> mañana que no caiga por diosss,cuidarmelo bien...el dia que se despeñe tengo que estar ahi,me debe unos cuantos euros en _cortos interruptus_



mañana acaba en verde seguro


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Abr 2009)

comparto-piso dijo:


> mañana acaba en verde seguro



Que seguridad...
Ojalá, que las SAN me queman ya en las manos, y eso que no les he ganado casi nada. Pero es que no estoy acostumbrada, a mi me pasa como a Apolo, es entrar en un valor y se empieza a hundir.

No se quien dice que aqui ganamos tanto, yo de momento estoy en rentabilidad negativa.


----------



## percebo (8 Abr 2009)

Aqui llego a repartir alegria.

Para mañana, como tiremos un poco para abajo vamos a hacer una preciosa cabeza con hombros en casi todos los graficos que se caga la perra.

Por culpa del partido no me he podido salir del corto del eurostoxx a tiempo, pero bueno aun sigo 11 puntos por debajo de la entrada, lo voy a dejar y como se le ocurra llegar a los 2130 (futuro de junio) le casco otro para abajo con un stop de 15 puntitos, porque como rompa de ahi tiene toda la pinta de ser la buena. y como el ibex se le ocurra abrir un poco flojo le casco vamos que si le casco, peazo de figura que se iba a formar, mirar el grafico de una semana.

A ver que pasa. 

NO es por nada pero llevo adelantando dos dias lo que pasa el siguiente... seguro que si alguien me hace caso plantamos el eurostoxx en los 2400, asi que a nadie se le olvide los stops despues de las resistencias.


----------



## xavigomis (8 Abr 2009)

hombreeeee Percebo!!!
Ya nos toca una alegría, haber si le pegan bien...


----------



## percebo (8 Abr 2009)

ATENCION ATENCION, SUPER NOTICIA, BREAKING NEWS.

Llamadme lunatico si quereis, pero dada la fecha en la que estamos, siendo mañana Jueves Santo, y como quiera que al depender la semana santa de la fase lunar, he mirado que pasó el último Jueves Santo en el que evidentemente nos encontraríamos en la misma posición de la luna, 20 de marzo de 2008. Y lo que me he encontrado es impactante.

Despues de una fase lateral bastante larga que vino tras el desplome de principios de año, precisamente ese día se inicia un cambio de tendencia y empieza a rebotar hasta la zona de 12800 a 14100 en dos meses. 

Así llamadme lunatico pero me uno a la escuela del Hombre Lobo iniciada por Mulder, mañana puede ser el inicio de un nuevo cambio de tendencia que nos lleve a los niveles que se merece nuestra economia.

Dios si hasta los astros nos apollan que mas podemos pedir. 

AULLAD TODOS JUNTOS, UNIOS AL GRAN CORTO LUNAR, eso sí no olvideis poner un stop despues de la resistencia, no vaya a ser que los astros dominantes sean los estelares y acabemos todos estrellados.


----------



## Speculo (8 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> mañana que no caiga por diosss,cuidarmelo bien...el dia que se despeñe tengo que estar ahi,me debe unos cuantos euros en _cortos interruptus_



Me parece a mí que estando Apolo metido en el SAN, mañana esto se despeña. O por lo menos se despeña el sector bancario  De hecho, es lo que ha pasado en USA en cuanto se han enterado que había comprado santanderes.

Yo mañana, cuando Apolo venda, compro algo. 


P.D. No te lo tomes a mal, Apolo ¿Eh?


----------



## percebo (8 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Me parece a mí que estando Apolo metido en el SAN, mañana esto se despeña. O por lo menos se despeña el sector bancario  De hecho, es lo que ha pasado en USA en cuanto se han enterado que había comprado santanderes.
> 
> Yo mañana, cuando Apolo venda, compro algo.
> 
> ...



No importa, Apolo, yo te acepto en mi secta, incluso tus indudables poderes (que por cierto creo que tienen mucho que ver con la mania de comprar cerca de resistencias y vender cerca de soportes) serán inutiles ante el influjo lunar, mañana venderemos juntos de la mano y romperemos ese maleficio, aulla apolo, aulla.

Por cierto el santo de hoy (ultimo día impar antes de mañana) es Leon IX, varón y encima cae en número primo, dios no os puedo explicar el porqué, pero eso es sintoma claro de cambio de tendencia.

Los americanos lo saben, estan nerviosos, por eso los bandazos de hoy. Tienen miedo, adelante furia roja.


----------



## Starkiller (8 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> ATENCION ATENCION, SUPER NOTICIA, BREAKING NEWS.
> 
> Llamadme lunatico si quereis, pero dada la fecha en la que estamos, siendo mañana Jueves Santo, y como quiera que al depender la semana santa de la fase lunar, he mirado que pasó el último Jueves Santo en el que evidentemente nos encontraríamos en la misma posición de la luna, 20 de marzo de 2008. Y lo que me he encontrado es impactante.



No solo mes lunar, sino año lunar, que nivel, Maribel 

Creo que voy a montar una tienda online para inversores: Calendarios lunares con gráficos del S&P500 del mes correspondiente, en postura muy sexy, algún incunable del _clavicula inversoris_, muñequitos Vodoo de Mulder, facsimiles del _Santandereconomicon_, el libro maldito escrito por Abdul Albotín, y despertadores que te levantan con juanlu (Era juanlu el colega, no?) diciendo que nos vamos a los 18.000.

Me forro fijo!

*Como decían por ahí, Post escrito con _animus iocandi_


----------



## awai (8 Abr 2009)

yo mañana solo podré estar hasta las 9 
Estaré en el balneario sufriendo por los SAN XD


----------



## awai (8 Abr 2009)

La SEC acepta debatir de manera abierta las nuevas restricciones para los 'cortos' - 1155905 - 8/04/09 - elEconomista.es
Interesante


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Haga lo contrario de lo que le dice su conciencia, si está fuertemente convencido de entrar al mercado a largos quédese mirando, si cree que todo va a bajar abruptamente es momento de largos para ud. HAGALO, póngase a la contra del mercado, sin cobardías, ud. sabe que acertará.



Que fama mas tonta he cogido,lo que pasa es que a mi me mola eso de lloriquear de vez en cuando 
Pues parece una gilipollez (o no) pero yo tambien he pensado que tengo que hacer exactamente lo contrario de lo que me salga impulsivamente.Normalmente paso olimpicamente de analisis tecnicos,noticias...solo por intuicion...y creo que es lo que haria la gacela media...no os quejeis,es informacion valiosa para vosotros 

Como decia alguno antes (Percebo?) yo tambien he estado viendo el futbol y me he quedado absolutamente impactado viendo al barca...:.Ha sido la releche...


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Por cierto el santo de hoy (ultimo día impar antes de mañana) es Leon IX, varón y encima cae en número primo, dios no os puedo explicar el porqué, pero eso es sintoma claro de cambio de tendencia.



Claro coño,por que vas a ser tu menos que Mulder? 



percebo dijo:


> No importa, Apolo, yo te acepto en mi secta,* incluso tus indudables poderes* (que por cierto creo que tienen mucho que ver con la mania de comprar cerca de resistencias y vender cerca de soportes) serán inutiles ante el influjo lunar, mañana venderemos juntos de la mano y romperemos ese maleficio, aulla apolo, aulla.



Que cabron


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Abr 2009)

o sea mañana empieza la tercera onda? la peor, la que nos lleva a 3800?


----------



## percebo (9 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> o sea mañana empieza la tercera onda? la peor, la que nos lleva a 3800?



Onda me parece que no es la palabra adecuada. Bofetada estaria mejor.


----------



## percebo (9 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Claro coño,por que vas a ser tu menos que Mulder?
> 
> 
> 
> Que cabron



Cuidado no estoy en guerra con mulder, de hecho me he unido incondicionalmente a la corriente lunatica, los datos le apollan claramente, mirad, mirad el 20 de marzo de 2008 y temblad.

Ten en cuenta lo de los sopertes y las resistencias y un poco de tecnico tampoco viene mal, nada de medias, indicadores, simplemente las figuras basicas, eso sí que funciona.


----------



## percebo (9 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> o sea mañana empieza la tercera onda? la peor, la que nos lleva a 3800?



Por cierto como el viernes es fiesta y mañana es el ultimo día de la semana, al final tendrás razón, en el fondo es el Viernes Negro que anunciabas. 

Otra señal mas, Dios el Guanazo Lunar es inevitable.


----------



## Speculo (9 Abr 2009)

Entonces compro mañana SAN o qué??


----------



## percebo (9 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Entonces compro mañana SAN o qué??



Mirando la grafica a tres meses yo no compraria SAN ni loco a no ser que supere claramente los 6.25 maximo de principios de febrero y más o menos la de hace unos días, si no pasa de ese precio las posibilidades de caer a plomo son enormes. De todas maneras yo no entraría largo a nada siendo la primaria bajista.

Mira la grafica tu.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Abr 2009)

no me jodaissssss,mañana tiene que acabar en como mucho -0,50%,dejar la hostia para el martes por diossssssssssssssssssssssssss,yo le he puesto una vela a san alcista bendito y a la virgen del santo largo y les canto una saeta si hace falta pero que no me entere de la debacle en el coche oyendo intereconomia sin poder hacer nada eso no,nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Por cierto como el viernes es fiesta y mañana es el ultimo día de la semana, al final tendrás razón, en el fondo es el Viernes Negro que anunciabas.
> 
> Otra señal mas, Dios el Guanazo Lunar es inevitable.



Pues hoy celebro por una parte tu venida al mundo de los creyentes en las fases lunares que influyen en las bolsas, pero por otra voy a darte un rapapolvo y a negar por completo tu teoría de hoy, mañana toca subir y los siguientes días también.

.
.
.
.
redoble de tambores para que cunda el misterio 
.
.
.
.

Bien, normalmente los grandes ciclos de la bolsa se dan cada 10 años aproximadamente, de ahí que el año 1999 sea el más parecido a este aunque el ciclo económico fuera muy distinto, la luna llena de la semana santa de 1999 fue el día 31 de marzo como puede verse aquí:

Lunar Calendar 1999

Pero es que no solo ocurre eso, fíjate en lo *tremendamente parecido* que es el gráfico de 1999 hasta el 30 de marzo con el de este año 2009 hasta hoy.

Dow Jones Industrial Average Index Chart - Yahoo! Finance

Dow Jones Industrial Average Index Chart - Yahoo! Finance

En 1999 el cambio de tendencia supuso que las velas negras anteriores al cambio lunar pasaran de negativas a positivas tras el y se siguió subiendo hasta la mitad de mayo, yo para este año espero algo parecido.

Lo siento pero el guano tendrá que esperar.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Abr 2009)

di que si mulder,2 velas negras para todos los que deseen el techo del ibex sin esperarme a que yo este alli empujandolo al abismo!
felices vacaciones cuchipanda!
el dia de la plusvalia se acerca!


----------



## percebo (9 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues hoy celebro por una parte tu venida al mundo de los creyentes en las fases lunares que influyen en las bolsas, pero por otra voy a darte un rapapolvo y a negar por completo tu teoría de hoy, mañana toca subir y los siguientes días también.
> 
> .
> .
> ...



Lapidación, FALSO PROFETA LUNATICO.

Ademas de que los enlaces que dejas no sale la grafica de 1999 (intentando ocultar pruebas eh?) me vas a decir que tiene mas influencia los datos de los tiempos de maricastaña que los del año pasado?. A la porra, los poderes de la luna son fuertes y temibles a fe mia, pero que cambie la tendencia de la economia con la que esta cayendo, NO HIJO NO.

No escucheis al falso profeta, the guano´s day is coming, temed los horribles monstruos que le acompañarán, seres con doble cabeza, gigantes de terribles cabeza con hombros...., Serpientes de la tercera onda, ya lo dijo el versiculo del libro sagrado de la burbuja, sera en viernes un viernes negro y si es festivo lo pasamos un dia antes....

Sed cautelosos, poneos a bien con el hacedor Tonuel, porque su juicio está proximo.

Dicho lo cual si mañana el eurostoxx pasa de 2200 con claridad, podremos posponer el apocalipsis para otro día, se admiten sujerencias.


----------



## percebo (9 Abr 2009)

Y encima el futuro de ibex de igmarkets esta ahora mismo en +27, la piña va a ser historica.


----------



## chollero (9 Abr 2009)

mañana habla Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, sobre los avances de Iran desde la central nuclear, una buena escusa para bajar 2-3 %, veo guano mañana



pd: el buen inversor de bolsa sabe recibir palos y aguantar sin vender, los stops ceñidos son para primerizos


----------



## chollero (9 Abr 2009)

el Nikkei para arriba 8,734.05 +139.04


----------



## Alexandros (9 Abr 2009)

Si al final Susana Criado va a tener razón "el rebote puede durar semanas, incluso meses" dijo el primer día del subidón, que me acuerdo.


Creo que aguantaran las subidas hasta la publicación de datos falseados la semana que viene, despues que dios nos coja confesados.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En 1999 el cambio de tendencia supuso que las velas negras anteriores al cambio lunar pasaran de negativas a positivas tras el y se siguió subiendo hasta la mitad de mayo, yo para este año espero algo parecido.



No me digas que hicisteis los dos el cursillo de bolsa en la misma academia 







En fin,no se si plantarle una orden de venta a mercado a las San y poder dormir en paz por un dia...o no y jugarme un infarto al despertar.Que dificil es la vida del inversor...



> pd: el buen inversor de bolsa sabe recibir palos y aguantar sin vender, los stops ceñidos son para primerizos



Puf...pero palos con moderacion,que todo en exceso es malo


----------



## percebo (9 Abr 2009)

Hoy es el dia.

Como no pase de 2220 el eurostoxx.....

cORTO EN FUTURO EUROSTOXX 2150 STOP 2165


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy tenemos un gap al alza grande en el Stoxx, no creo que lleguemos a cerrarlo y es muy probable (en mi opinión) que acabemos el día en el máximo de la semana.

Hoy es día de luna llena, pero ayer tuvimos un cambio de tendencia importante, pasamos de bajar a subir y yo creo que seguirá siendo así cuando volvamos de semana santa, aunque la semana que viene empezará el martes.

El lunes nos conformaremos con seguir a los gringos para ver que hacen.

Las SAN están desbocadas, mis CRI en máximos y las SAB también.


----------



## Claca (9 Abr 2009)

¿Hoy es luna llena? Esto es, ha sido, o será esta noche (jueves)? Para saber si las churris estarán más receptivas cuando salga de juerga. 

Hoy el ibex ya no parece tan valiente.


----------



## percebo (9 Abr 2009)

lA QUE ESTA CAYENDO Y TODO EL MUNDO DE VACACIONES O DORMIDO.

¡GUANAZO LUNAR¡

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z9Lm8o125pA&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z9Lm8o125pA&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tonuel (9 Abr 2009)

Ya estoy aquí cargado de palomitas... 

¿A que hora nos la pegamos...? :





Saludos


----------



## percebo (9 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya estoy aquí cargado de palomitas...
> 
> ¿A que hora nos la pegamos...? :
> 
> ...



Creo que estamos ahora mismo en defcom2


----------



## xavigomis (9 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Creo que estamos ahora mismo en defcom2



Sube a Defcom1, hoy esto baja.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Abr 2009)

Infieles, seguid pensando en el utópico y lejano guano, que ya nos repartimos las plusvas entre Mulder, Apolo y yo. Y alguien más que tenía SAN a 6,04, que no me acuerdo quien era.


----------



## percebo (9 Abr 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> Sube a Defcom1, hoy esto baja.



Espera a ver si el eurostoxx se carga los 2200 y lo activo inmediatamente.


----------



## percebo (9 Abr 2009)

Abrochense los cinturones que nos vamos.


----------



## rosonero (9 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Espera a ver si el eurostoxx se carga los 2200 y lo activo inmediatamente.



Visto 2199.

Y yo vendí mis SAN a 5.99 ayer :::

Alguien sabe que pasa con Red Elec. Corp? va camino de perder un eurazo en hora y media : de 31 a 30.10 ahora


----------



## Misterio (9 Abr 2009)

Me da que lo que esperáis algo os váis a aburrir como nadie, al Ibex no lo tira ni una bomba nuclear esta semana.


----------



## percebo (9 Abr 2009)

Pues yo empiezo a tener mis dudas, que cantidad de papel estan colocando debajo de 2200.


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2009)

A zapatilla azul le gusta GRF a 12.


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Abr 2009)

a mi me gusta esto:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...que-empeorara-la-economia-estadounidense.html


----------



## Misterio (9 Abr 2009)

Y a mi esta.

Morgan Stanley. Inquietante. [Imprimir]	



Hoy comenta el Wall Street Journal que los resultados de este banco podrían tener problemas ante la subida del precio de sus bonos. Esto le puede hacer perder entre 1.200 a 1.700 millones de dólares al publicar sus resultados. Ojo con estas cosas, que en su momento podría cortar de raíz la euforia. También hay muchos rumores entre las manos fuertes de que algunos bancos europeos grandes van a dar la sorpresa negativa en cuanto publiquen


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2009)

Pues a zapatilla azul también le gusta MAP a 1.88


----------



## chameleon (9 Abr 2009)

hoy estoy jorobado
ING subió desde ayer 4,65 min ayer - 5,87 max hoy

dentro de que creo que las bolsas tienen que bajar YA... he puesto orden de compra a 5,48. si entra tiene que ser con el bajonazo de la apertura americana. luego ya veremos si me quedo vendido o no...


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Abr 2009)

ing vende 8000 minolles de activos


----------



## evidente (9 Abr 2009)

el tan mencionado guano parece más a la persecución del coyote y el correcaminos; ibex correcaminos está safando de todas y a guano coyote se le acaban las malas noticias acme


----------



## chameleon (9 Abr 2009)

bah, que mierda, se ha salido del canal por arriba, llegará a 5,55 como mucho...

ING es un valor super volátil, puedes ganar un 10% en un día, y perderlo al día siguiente como si nada, mañana podría aparecer a 4,5

voy a cambiar la orden...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Abr 2009)

En el Ibex está subiendo todo bastante, lo que pasa es que baja TEF, y claro, pesa mucho.

Acerinox va como un tiro, Repsol sube pero no hay manera de que supere los 14,25.

Que alguien le haga un análisis técnico a Repsooool.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Abr 2009)

Pues yo ayer finalmente me decidi por ponerle una orden de venta al San a 6,15 y pasar de todo...coño,y ha entrado :

Por mi parte el guano tiene mi bendicion si desea entrar hoy


----------



## donpepito (9 Abr 2009)

Buenos días.

ENAGAS parece que quiere romper... hay que estar pendiente.


----------



## percebo (9 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> En el Ibex está subiendo todo bastante, lo que pasa es que baja TEF, y claro, pesa mucho.
> 
> Acerinox va como un tiro, Repsol sube pero no hay manera de que supere los 14,25.
> 
> Que alguien le haga un análisis técnico a Repsooool.



Le pasa lo que casi todos los valores del ibex, esta justo en una resistencia fuerte, si la pasara la siguiente está en 15 y otra en 16, pero como no pase esta... caida libre hasta 13, siguiente 12 y caida libre.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Abr 2009)

Le he abierto cortos al Stoxx en 2206,5... a ver si cierra el gap en 2189,5... 

Saludos...


----------



## awai (9 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Infieles, seguid pensando en el utópico y lejano guano, que ya nos repartimos las plusvas entre Mulder, Apolo y yo. Y alguien más que tenía SAN a 6,04, que no me acuerdo quien era.



Yo que confio en 6,51 antes de mayo, en cuanto toque eso venderé, aunque si veo que hay bajada vendo con menos plusvalias que el sofa esta duro


----------



## percebo (9 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Le he abierto cortos al Stoxx en 2206,5... a ver si cierra el gap en 2189,5...
> 
> Saludos...



Yo los tengo abiertos desde esta mañana y me parece que no van a dejarle ir a ningun lado, estan vendiendo papel por arriba y dinero por abajo para que siga lateral.

A ver si hay suerticilla y tus cortos son el ultimo empujon que les falta.


----------



## chameleon (9 Abr 2009)

eso es lo que le pasa a rep, que choca con resistencia gorda gorda
tef ha empezado a bajar hoy, los demás tiene que seguirla...

rep se va al guanísimo si pierde los 14.00

fijaos como perdió soporte y mágicamente apareció arriba. mucho cuidado!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Yo los tengo abiertos desde esta mañana y me parece que no van a dejarle ir a ningun lado, estan vendiendo papel por arriba y dinero por abajo para que siga lateral.
> 
> A ver si hay suerticilla y tus cortos son el ultimo empujon que les falta.



Los he soltado en 2199,5... :o 3 puntos comisiones pagadas, menos da una piedra, pero estate tranquilo que en breve le vuelvo a meter... 

Saludos...


----------



## awai (9 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, ya he llegado del balneario y estoy listo para meter otros 6000 lerus, pero hoy no es el día


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Abr 2009)

Telefónica de las que más baja de todo el mercado continuo.

¿Pasará algo?


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Abr 2009)

Teneis que cerrar los cortos...si no esto puede estar subiendo hasta el dia del juicio final


----------



## awai (9 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Telefónica de las que más baja de todo el mercado continuo.
> 
> ¿Pasará algo?



Que la han cambiado la recomendación no se que agencia, pero era claro, yo las vendí a 15,37 (compradas a 14,50) xq no rompía la puta resistencia ni de coña


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Abr 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> eso es lo que le pasa a rep, que choca con resistencia gorda gorda



Pues yo no veo por que es la resistencia gorda gorda...segun esa grafica a mi me da la impresion de que esa esta en el 13,que ya la paso...


----------



## percebo (9 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues yo no veo por que es la resistencia gorda gorda...segun esa grafica a mi me da la impresion de que esa esta en el 13,que ya la paso...



solo ha rebotado 5 veces en 14, naaaa.


----------



## awai (9 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> solo ha rebotado 5 veces en 14, naaaa.



coincido


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> solo ha rebotado 5 veces en 14, naaaa.



Si,en el plazo de una semana como mucho (segun lo que se ve ahi).En el momento en que paso de los 13 mas de uno debia estar diciendo que tenia que subir como un cohete,y ahora resulta que tiene una resistencia en 14...


Eso si,tiene todo un volumen bastante birrioso


----------



## chameleon (9 Abr 2009)

pues me refiero a esa que se ve y a la que hizo de soporte en oct, nov y ene
si cogemos los fibos desde el mínimo de marzo, el 61,8% sale en 14,44, eso ya estaría encima. como en bolsa al final tienes que elegir, yo apostaría a que no llega, el mercado sobrecomprado, ha hecho techo tres veces en elentorno de 14,25 y no ha podido.

yo esperaba guano ya la semana pasada, pero mágicamente hemos seguido subiendo

yo no sé nada... :?


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Abr 2009)

Que bestia el tele5,se ha marcado un 50% en apenas un mes.Y esa si que parecia que se iba directa a los infiernos.


----------



## awai (9 Abr 2009)

Como siempre, ya sabéis que mi sistema es para tontitos, os pongo el análisis







Personalmente, yo no entraría, no me gusta el gráfico de lo que va de año, lo vemos completo... pues como todas las del IBEX, debería subir.
Si me obligan a entrar... pues entraría... pero saldría en los 14,91


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Abr 2009)

la fision con otro canal


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> la fision con otro canal



Del canal...tele5? del canal de repsol? :


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Abr 2009)

con la tele


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> con la tele



Ok,ok...espero no sonar tocapelotas...pero es fusion


----------



## Speculo (9 Abr 2009)

Hola, buenas.
Apolo, veo por cómo va la bolsa que has soltado los SAN ¿Me equivoco??


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Hola, buenas.
> Apolo, veo por cómo va la bolsa que has soltado los SAN ¿Me equivoco??



Tienes buen instinto,si


----------



## Speculo (9 Abr 2009)

¿Alguien tiene acceso al número total de acciones disponibles para cortos en Unión Fenosa?

Luego cuando alguien me conteste digo por qué pregunto esto (aunque algún avispado ya se lo puede imaginar).


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene acceso al número total de acciones disponibles para cortos en Unión Fenosa?



Tic,tac,tic,tac...







No...ni idea realmente


----------



## tonuel (9 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene acceso al número total de acciones disponibles para cortos en Unión Fenosa?
> 
> Luego cuando alguien me conteste digo por qué pregunto esto (aunque algún avispado ya se lo puede imaginar).



Ni idea, ¿es que las quieres todas...? :

Unión Fenosa lleva 8 meses más plana que una tabla de planchar... no se por que será... 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2009)

Señores! No se quien está esperando una corrección cuando ya hemos corregido la subida del Stoxx al 50% desde el 1 de abril, que fue el primer mínimo creciente.desde el mínimo del 31 de marzo.

Yo ahora mismo tengo como objetivos en el Stoxx los niveles 2428-2520 y en el S&P 903.5-904.75 y creo firmemente que estamos al principio de la subida, es el momento de acumular todo lo que se pueda para la posterior subida que será para recordar dentro de toda la vorágine bajista de los últimos meses.

Esto no quiere decir que a largo plazo la tendencia no siga siendo bajista, pero ya saben que los gráficos de la bolsa son dientes de sierra y ahora nos toca hacer un colmillo.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Abr 2009)

Hola a todos ^__^!

Speculo, yo no me metería... la idea de los cortos está ahí. Pero también es posible un rebote... es una lotería en una acción poco liquida.

Ojo... lo normal sería caída y de las gordas.

Un saludo


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Abr 2009)

Joder,esto parece la subida de nunca acabar.Se lo piensa un poco y de vez en cuando...hala,zurriagazo para arriba...
Bueno,yo hoy he cumplido,he ganado mis dos durillos...me voy a dar un paseito.Espero encontrarme el rojo tomate/sangre al regresar


----------



## awai (9 Abr 2009)

Bueno las SAN ya estan a 6,20, esto pinta bien.
Mulder, yo compraré, pero uno de estos días que baje por el miedo de la gente 
Tambien estoy deacuerdo que es el principio, sin embargo, el que hace los gráficos el resto de los días conmigo, dice que falta un latigazo, y sabeeee muuuuucho de esto


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores! No se quien está esperando una corrección cuando ya hemos corregido la subida del Stoxx al 50% desde el 1 de abril, que fue el primer mínimo creciente.desde el mínimo del 31 de marzo.
> 
> Yo ahora mismo tengo como objetivos en el Stoxx los niveles 2428-2520 y en el S&P 903.5-904.75 y creo firmemente que estamos al principio de la subida, es el momento de acumular todo lo que se pueda para la posterior subida que será para recordar dentro de toda la vorágine bajista de los últimos meses.
> 
> Esto no quiere decir que a largo plazo la tendencia no siga siendo bajista, pero ya saben que los gráficos de la bolsa son dientes de sierra y ahora nos toca hacer un colmillo.



La verdad es que ver a las cíclicas subiendo a todo gas da que pensar.

Yo aposté por cíclicas y me está yendo bien.

Mi modelo contempla hacer suelos a mediados de año tras llegar en esta subida a los 9xx del S&P (en eso coincido con Mulder).

Pero vamos, que no me importaría que ya hubiésemos visto los suelos del mercado.


----------



## awai (9 Abr 2009)

Esto se desboca, a este paso SAN rompe hasta el canal.
Juer estuve apunto de entrar en telecinco en 6,71, pero pense que ya la subida era bastante, parece que no, está a 7,08!!!


----------



## uribor (9 Abr 2009)

donde ves las cotizaciones en directo?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Abr 2009)

Enésimo intento de Repsol en 14,25.

A ver qué hace.


----------



## awai (9 Abr 2009)

uribor dijo:


> donde ves las cotizaciones en directo?



visual chart
Se resisten los 6,25
....
No, ya está a 6,29, prox objetivo, 6,50, está a punto de romper el canal.

Rep a 14,30

Me siento solo ante estas subidas, que alguien me hable XD


----------



## brain (9 Abr 2009)

Con dos cojones dentro en SAN 6.25 y T5 a 7.06

Llevaba toda la mañana sin atreverme a entrar y me jodía perderme la fiesta, esperemos que no se de la vuelta...;-)


----------



## Misterio (9 Abr 2009)

Viendo que ha roto el 8500 también he entrado en el SAN.


----------



## awai (9 Abr 2009)

yo no se sí vender hoy, porque un día de estos (el martes) puede haber petardazo a la baja y volver a entrar.
Algún sabio que me aconseje?


----------



## carvil (9 Abr 2009)

Buenos mediodias, subidón en los USA, pedazo vela de 14 pts con volumen en el pre-market, motivo los bancos USA concretamente Wells Fargo 55cts (¿Las nuevas reglas contables?)

Sé de uno que estará pegando botes DP 

salu2


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Abr 2009)

Awai yo es que tengo sentimientos contradictorios 

En la bolsa española quiero que baje... tengo cortos en Iberdrola en 5.67 y en la Americana que suba... estoy deseoso de desprenderme de las GM, las muy putas ayer me dieron un susto de muerte jaja.

Venga que tengas suerte ^__^


----------



## awai (9 Abr 2009)

si vendo a 6,40 gano 300€ justos ^__^
Pero como el martes siga subiendo me tirare de los pelos eternamente 
A 6,40 es a lo que está ahora mismo


----------



## Misterio (9 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> si vendo a 6,40 gano 300€ justos ^__^
> Pero como el martes siga subiendo me tirare de los pelos eternamente



Que no te cebe la avaricia, lo ganado ganado esta, sino todos seríamos millonarios.

Mira yo, he entrado en 6.29, ahora va por 6.38, me pondré un stop de beneficios y si luego sigue subiendo pues ya esta, pero el beneficio que quede, poco a poco se hace camino.


----------



## awai (9 Abr 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Que no te cebe la avaricia, lo ganado ganado esta, sino todos seríamos millonarios.
> 
> Mira yo, he entrado en 6.29, ahora va por 6.38, me pondré un stop de beneficios y si luego sigue subiendo pues ya esta, pero el beneficio que quede, poco a poco se hace camino.



6,41 esta ahora


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Abr 2009)

Juas yo pase lo que pase no me quedo en el mercado hasta el martes... demasiado riesgo (Para mi...).

Pedazo subida.... ¿Donde está el techo? jaja

Edito: El Sp500 casi en los 840, unos 16 puntos...


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2009)

A puntito de compar MAP a 1.88


----------



## Speculo (9 Abr 2009)

¿Todo esto ha sido por lo de Wells Fargo?? Qué hostia nos vamos a dar.

Consejo rápido: Vendan todo si el Ibex toca los 8.700. Pero todo todo.


----------



## awai (9 Abr 2009)

Me rindo, vendí a 6,45 beneficio 350.88
Pasare unos días tranquilo


----------



## Misterio (9 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Todo esto ha sido por lo de Wells Fargo?? Qué hostia nos vamos a dar.
> 
> Consejo rápido: Vendan todo si el Ibex toca los 8.700. Pero todo todo.



Yo pienso igual pero por más que parece que viene el lobo éste no llega y cada vez vamos más arriba, aun así creo que venderé antes de terminar el día, creo que el SAN llegará a 6.50, un 3% de beneficio para mi es suficiente en un día.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Abr 2009)

Awai, al menos tranquilo si que vas a estar... ya el martes que haga lo que quiera...pero este gran finde se disfruta.

El sp500 en 842... jur jur


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Abr 2009)

Como veo que nos hemos quedado todos asombrados con el subidón comentaré que este mes el vencimiento de derivados cae el día 17.

Y el mes que viene el vencimiento es el día 15 porque el primero día de mayo es viernes.

Lo digo porque los vencimientos suelen ser fechas en las que se producen cambios de tendencia.

Aunque cualquiera sabe.

Por cierto, ¿qué tendría que pasar para que bankinter superase los 9 euros?, ¿descubrir petróleo bajo el suelo de su sede central?

El gráfico ya metía miedo antes, ahora ver cómo sube todo el sector financiero y que tampoco puede con los 9 euros ya da pánico.

Pero repito, cualquiera sabe.


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Como veo que nos hemos quedado todos asombrados con el subidón comentaré que este mes el vencimiento de derivados cae el día 17.



Eh! todos no 

Ayer noche puse un post en clave de broma pero que iba bastante más en serio de lo que parecía, diciendo que hoy iba a ser un día de subidas fuertes. Realmente debo llevar media semana anticipando esto en este hilo, comento que compro y a que precios porque creo que es momento de subidas fuertes.

La estrategia ha sido comprar poco y meter más dinero en cada corrección, ahora mismo acabo de entrar en MAP a 1.87 con poco dinero, pero ya ire acumulando más en el futuro.


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Abr 2009)

proxima parada 9250 ??

siempre que cierre por encima de ochoqui


----------



## Speculo (9 Abr 2009)

Mulder, cuando dices poco dinero ¿A qué cantidad te refieres?
(En porcentaje, que nadie quiere saber la pasta que tiene nadie  )


----------



## awai (9 Abr 2009)

Si nos ponemos así, yo dije lo del SAN a 6,50 cuando todos sufríamos su bajada 
Bromas a parte
El Martes volveré a entrar, pero no se en cual, hay un par de ellas (que puse por este post) que tienen buena gráfica, pero no sé, hagamos caso a Mulder que sabe de esto


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Mulder, cuando dices poco dinero ¿A qué cantidad te refieres?
> (En porcentaje, que nadie quiere saber la pasta que tiene nadie  )



Primero compro 10 acciones, tras la primera corrección subo a 90, luego 400 más, luego 500 más y así...

A medida que hay correcciones se mueven también los stops. Si pierdes se pierde muy poco, que es lo que suele suceder en la entrada porque me baso en el paso de resistencias de largo plazo, pero si ganas, se gana muchísimo.

edito: Por supuesto se entra para estar varios días dentro, todo el tiempo que haga falta, mientras no haya una buena razón para vender no se vende.


----------



## Carolus Rex (9 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues hoy celebro por una parte tu venida al mundo de los creyentes en las fases lunares que influyen en las bolsas, pero por otra voy a darte un rapapolvo y a negar por completo tu teoría de hoy, *mañana toca subir y los siguientes días también*.
> 
> .
> .
> ...



Reiros... reiros... pero esta es la única predicción que no falla. :

¿No es cierto Sr. Mulder?


----------



## Chamuca (9 Abr 2009)

Como sube el BeBeUve. +10%


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2009)

Chamuca dijo:


> Como sube el BeBeUve. +10%



Se me ha escapado a 7.34, snif!


----------



## chollero (9 Abr 2009)

bank of america subiendo un 20% cuando ayer era noticia que iba a necesitar 36000 millones de dolares mas......


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Abr 2009)

sp en 2008 y en 2009
tomando base 0 cada 1 de enero


----------



## Tupper (9 Abr 2009)

Sólo diré dos palabras: JO-DERRRRR

Eso por estar fuera.


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Abr 2009)

el san p.o. 7.5-7.7, sino se tuerce


----------



## El_Presi (9 Abr 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Sólo diré dos palabras: JO-DERRRRR
> 
> Eso por estar fuera.



al menos no tienes la preocupación de pensar si salir ya o seguir aguantando


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Abr 2009)

Completando el post de este sábado, decir que lo que estamos viendo es la subondaA de la onda B total, en gráficos parece que este es el último tramo alcista, a partir de ahí comenzaríamos la subondaB correctiva, y luego la subondaC que nos llevaría a nuevos máximos, yo creo que sobre los 10.300 del Ibex mínimo. Esto cuadraría con un HCHinvertido.

Saludos y felicitaciones a todos los que estéis comprados...  

PD: Cuidado con la subondaB que os acojonará un poco...


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Abr 2009)

no vamos a superar los 9800 caballero


nunca


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> proxima parada 9250 ??
> 
> siempre que cierre por encima de ochoqui



Yo veo más entre el 8770-8930, el 23,6% de toda la bajada desde máximos... aunque el IBEX está haciendo un gráfico un poco "diferente"....

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo veo más entre el 8770-8930, el 23,6% de toda la bajada desde máximos... aunque el IBEX está haciendo un gráfico un poco "diferente"....
> 
> Saludos...



9800 fue el tope que marcó despues de la caida de oct-nov

9800 ha sido tambien el maximo de este año

y es un fibo de los 16000


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2009)

SAB a 4 euros!


----------



## brain (9 Abr 2009)

Fuera del SAN a 6.44
Joer no aguantaba la presion.
Compradas a las 14:00 horas a 6.25

Buff


----------



## awai (9 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 9800 fue el tope que marcó despues de la caida de oct-nov
> 
> 9800 ha sido tambien el maximo de este año
> 
> y es un fibo de los 16000



Para llegar a eso antes tiene que romper lo que ha ha dicho 8700 (aprox) que toco antes de la gran bajada de febrero, y 8900 (aprox) para salir del canal.
Como siempre con mi sistema para tontos 

Si digo muchas burradas no me lo tengáis en cuenta


----------



## awai (9 Abr 2009)

brain dijo:


> Fuera del SAN a 6.44
> Joer no aguantaba la presion.
> Compradas a las 14:00 horas a 6.25
> 
> Buff



Bienvenido, yo a 6.45, pero supongo que hoy acabaran a 6,50 aprox.... pero ya tenemos un finde feliz


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2009)

brain dijo:


> Fuera del SAN a 6.44
> Joer no aguantaba la presion.
> Compradas a las 14:00 horas a 6.25
> 
> Buff



Yo he acumulado más a 6.42 y ya están a 6.48


----------



## awai (9 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo he acumulado más a 6.42 y ya están a 6.48



como sois los ricos!
dependiendo de lo que haga el martes hay que volver a entrar o no, para mi ya te dije que los 6,50 (aprox) eran "be careful" y vendería cerca, pero si los pasa hay que volver a comprar xq se va a los 7,20


----------



## awai (9 Abr 2009)

lo de telecirco ha sido una montaña rusa buenisima, seguro que alguno se ha forrado y rep a por los 15


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> como sois los ricos!
> dependiendo de lo que haga el martes hay que volver a entrar o no, para mi ya te dije que los 6,50 (aprox) eran "be careful" y vendería cerca, pero si los pasa hay que volver a comprar xq se va a los 7,20



Si 6.50 es 'be careful' (por cierto, ya han llegado ahí) ajusta el stop, si suben más te harás todavía más rico, si no ¿que vas a perder? pues hasta donde pongas tu stop.

Pero si te sales ganas lo momentáneo y te pierdes lo siguiente (si lo hay), ha habido una pequeña corrección cuando he acumulado y he entrado ahí, ajustando el stop algo por debajo de ese nivel hubieras seguido ganando.

Si lo pasa claramente acabarás arrepintiéndote de haber vendido, si esperas a que salte tu stop dirás, al menos lo intenté y hubieras ganado de todas formas.


----------



## awai (9 Abr 2009)

um creo que tengo que empezar a operar con otra cosa que no sea el banco, me cruje a comisiones y no me deja hacer esas cosas molonas de las que hablas.


----------



## Chamuca (9 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Se me ha escapado a 7.34, snif!



Ha güerto a subí. *¡ 11,3 !*


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Abr 2009)

Vaya,y queria yo acabar rojo...que ingenuidad la mia 

En fin,yo me sali a 6,15,compradas a 6...tengo una duda existencial,no se si deberia estar contento por las humildes plusvalias o deberia estar tirandome de los pelos...:

Joder,empieza a parecerme de chiste esto,un 9% el San...con un volumen de mierda...

PD:Nadie ha palmado con tele5 hoy como un campeon?


----------



## Riviera (9 Abr 2009)

Mis ieneges a 6,25antes de la subasta,me la juego y las dejo para el martes.Todo al rojo


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Abr 2009)

Pues na,lo de siempre...esto es una puta mierda.Definitivamente opto por tirarme de los pelos


----------



## xavigomis (9 Abr 2009)

:


ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues na,lo de siempre...esto es una puta mierda.Definitivamente opto por tirarme de los pelos



=


----------



## awai (9 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues na,lo de siempre...esto es una puta mierda.Definitivamente opto por tirarme de los pelos



No me hiciste caso a mis dibujitos del san 

Por cierto







Martes día clave?
Alguien sabe hacer esos análisis de las velas?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 9800 fue el tope que marcó despues de la caida de oct-nov
> 
> 9800 ha sido tambien el maximo de este año
> 
> y es un fibo de los 16000



Entiendo lo que dices, esa es mi segunda opción, significaría que bajamos en 5 ondas, la subonda4 que es donde estaríamos ahora tiene tendencia a terminar cerca del rango de la onda cuarta anterior de un grado inferior, es decir cerca del 9800... Me inclino más por la mía porque sobre el S&P "cuadra" mejor, pero a lo mejor comienzan a tomar caminos diferentes... (creo que algo así preguntó Starkiller hace días... 

Saludos...

PD: Me he estado mirando la gráfica del IBEX, y si ese recuento es correcto, la onda4 tendría que ser muy vertical(lo está siendo), de construcción diferente que la onda2(lo está siendo), y superar el 23,6% de la onda3(lo ha hecho), lo más normal es que sea el 100% de la onda2, con lo cual tendría que acabar sobre los 9264 puntos.... Si no, será un 62% o un 162% de la onda2, en ese orden de probabilidades.


----------



## percebo (9 Abr 2009)

Bueno, bueno, os dejo cuatro horitas solos y mira la que habeis liado.

Menos mal que antes de marcharme a comer (una mariscadita por cierto) lei que apolo habia vendido, asi que ajuste el stop al precio de compra y lo deje (gran cagada porque habia llegado a tener 600 lereles "teoricos"), increibles los poderes de este hombre. Yo propongo poner un tanto cada uno para enjuagar sus perdidas si nos asegura en que dirección va a moverse.

Bueno pos nada estareis contentos, por cierto espero que no tengamos ningun susto el dia que abren los yankis y nosotros no, yo por si acaso no dejare ninguna posicion abierta, prefiero pasar un buen fin de semana.

Ale, alegria para todos, por cierto yo vuelvo a estar corto, futuro eurostoxx 2180, stop el maximo del día más dos, y stop profit (si lo hay) lo que marque antes del cierre.

A tomar por culo mi teoria lunatic-santoril. 

Pero recordad, el guano esta ahi fuera....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, el oro hoy no ha hecho mínimos de la semana, es más ahora sube unos 6$ desde mínimos... 

PD: Hay alguien que valore otro recuento diferente de ondas....? Me gustaría escuchar otras posibilidades...


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Menos mal que antes de marcharme a comer (una mariscadita por cierto) lei que apolo habia vendido, asi que ajuste el stop al precio de compra y lo deje (gran cagada porque habia llegado a tener 600 lereles "teoricos"), increibles los poderes de este hombre.



Joder,al final voy a pensar que estoy haciendo el primo por dar esta clase de informaciones sin cobrar 
Si ya la decia no se quien (no me acuerdo) que si que hay mucha gente que gana con la bolsa.Los que escriben libros con metodos infalibles para ganar en bolsa,los asesores,los brokers...salvo los que meten la pasta ahi,claro


----------



## brain (9 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya,y queria yo acabar rojo...que ingenuidad la mia
> 
> En fin,yo me sali a 6,15,compradas a 6...tengo una duda existencial,no se si deberia estar contento por las humildes plusvalias o deberia estar tirandome de los pelos...:
> 
> ...



Yo 
toi a 7.06

ejem...


----------



## Misterio (9 Abr 2009)

A todo esto 700 puntos entre el Dow y los futuros del Ibex.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Abr 2009)

brain dijo:


> Yo
> toi a 7.06
> 
> ejem...



Ya sabia que tenia que haber alguno 

PD:Segun la santa web de IGMarkets...España 35 +70...la verdad es que estas cosas ya no hace falta ni mirarlas,se da por supuesto que esta subiendo


----------



## Speculo (9 Abr 2009)

Pues señores, yo he vendido todo lo que me quedaba antes del cierre, incluso las acciones que llevaba a medio plazo. Lo de hoy se tiene que corregir en cuanto vuelva a abrir la bolsa. Ya habrá tiempo el martes de meterse otra vez.
Por poner un ejemplo, sólo con las acciones de NHH que tenía, he sacado, hoy, casi un 7% de ganancias. Y el valor no ha movido ni 400.000 acciones, menos de la mitad de lo que mueve habitualmente.
Con esto de hoy van a pillar a unos pocos, ya lo veréis.


----------



## Kujire (9 Abr 2009)

Hola!

Estoy en la playita, queriendo desconectar......., y veo que BAC sube un 30%!!!!! doblando la plata que puse!!!

.... comunico que ya no soy accionist@ de BAC ha sido bonito mientras duró, como dice DP, "os dejo los últimos céntimos" 

qué pelotazo!!


----------



## Speculo (9 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto, el oro hoy no ha hecho mínimos de la semana, es más ahora sube unos 6$ desde mínimos...
> 
> PD: Hay alguien que valore otro recuento diferente de ondas....? Me gustaría escuchar otras posibilidades...



En teoría, sobre los 8.700 está la parte alta del canal donde se desarrolla la quinta onda final. En mi opinión falta una onda de caída para completarse, pero, como siempre, dependerá de lo que hagan los americanos. Y no hoy, si no seguramente el lunes. Yo creo que vamos a caer muy fuerte a partir de ahora y los recuerdos de lo que pasó el año pasado van a hacer la caída muy pronunciada.

Sin embargo, la bolsa es lo que es y si la gente ve ganancias por todos los lados, esto puede seguir subiendo y sin entrar dinero ni hostias.

Yo veo los niveles de cualquier cosa y todo huele a caídas.


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Yo veo los niveles de cualquier cosa y todo huele a caídas.



El problema es seguir la relatividad del precio, el que se haya subido mucho no significa que la caida esté cerca, un mercado cualquiera puede mantenerse sobrecomprado mucho más tiempo de lo que todo el mundo piensa. En mi modesta opinión no hay que comprar porque se haya caido demasiado ni vender porque se haya subido demasiado, simplemente hay que seguir la tendencia hasta que verdaderamente de muestras de cansancio (pensar esto solo porque se ha subido mucho es una tontería, así nunca subiríamos mucho ni bajaríamos mucho).

Ahora mismo estoy viendo que el objetivo del S&P para esta tendencia alcista es el 860 antes de corregir (y podría irse algo más lejos, siempre lo hace), cuando llegue podremos hablar de una corrección más o menos seria pero, OJO, tras un pequeño paréntesis aun seguiremos subiendo algo más hasta llegar a los alrededores del 900.

Yo mantendré largos hasta el 860 o, tal vez, hasta el 900, según como vea las cosas o si me saltan los stops, pero seguiré hasta el final porque de lo contrario no le sacaré casi nada al mercado.

Aunque tu comentario me da a entender cierta regla, si las gacelas le sacan algo al mercado es porque perderán una parte importante de la subida al salirse antes, parece que esta es otra ley de la naturaleza bolsística


----------



## Speculo (9 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Aunque tu comentario me da a entender cierta regla, si las gacelas le sacan algo al mercado es porque perderán una parte importante de la subida al salirse antes, parece que esta es otra ley de la naturaleza bolsística



Siendo gacela, no hay más recurso que subirse siempre en marcha y tratar de bajarse antes de haber ganado lo suficiente  
Lo contrario siempre termina haciéndonos más pobres.


----------



## Venganza (9 Abr 2009)

Segun veo los futuros ahora le sacamos mas de 700 puntos al dow jones.

La verdad es que me parece increible la manipulacion que llevamos en este rebote , yo me pregunto , tantisima diferencia ¿no se debera a que se espera una muy mala noticia durante este puente y por eso lo han manipulado tanto al alza?


----------



## Tupper (9 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues señores, yo he vendido todo lo que me quedaba antes del cierre, incluso las acciones que llevaba a medio plazo. Lo de hoy se tiene que corregir en cuanto vuelva a abrir la bolsa. Ya habrá tiempo el martes de meterse otra vez.
> Por poner un ejemplo, sólo con las acciones de NHH que tenía, he sacado, hoy, casi un 7% de ganancias. Y el valor no ha movido ni 400.000 acciones, menos de la mitad de lo que mueve habitualmente.
> Con esto de hoy van a pillar a unos pocos, ya lo veréis.



Buen instinto tienes.


----------



## Tupper (9 Abr 2009)

Venganza dijo:


> Segun veo los futuros ahora le sacamos mas de 700 puntos al dow jones.
> 
> La verdad es que me parece increible la manipulacion que llevamos en este rebote , yo me pregunto , tantisima diferencia ¿no se debera a que se espera una muy mala noticia durante este puente y por eso lo han manipulado tanto al alza?



No es tanto la manipulación, sino que la gente está harta y quieren creer.

Además como bien dice Mulder, no subestimes el influjo de la luna llena.

Hoy hay luna llena. No se puede luchar contra miles de años de naturaleza.


----------



## percebo (9 Abr 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> No es tanto la manipulación, sino que la gente está harta y quieren creer.
> 
> Además como bien dice Mulder, no subestimes el influjo de la luna llena.
> 
> Hoy hay luna llena. No se puede luchar contra miles de años de naturaleza.



Que no hay manipulación? virgen santa, mira el grafico de hoy de los futuros del eurostoxx entre las 11.00 y las 12.00 y entre las 19:00 y casi el cierre, no he visto cosa mas plana en mi vida, ademas se ha visto clarisimó como sin cortarse un pelo han puesto las barreras donde les ha venido en gana, han vendido volatilidad durante todo el dia forrandose sin nungún problema y cuando han querido han pegado un hachazo de puta madre.

Solo les ha faltado pegar el viaje la ultima media hora para hacer un martillo y destrozar a los europeos, pero creo que han debido pensar que eso ya es demasiado.

En el fondo me da igual porque no me ha pillado el toro y ni loco dejo nada abierto hasta que vuelva a haber volumen, a saber que nos tiene reservado el amigo americano. No se si habran vendido todo el papel durante las tres ultimas horas (no creo parece que ha habido poco volumen) pero no me estrañaría que aprovechasen a que el lunes, con la efuforia que vendrá despues del cierre de hoy (teoricamente mejor imposible, en maximos, subida extratosferica y todo el fin de semana para darle publicidad en la tele) le coloquen todo el papel que han acumulado a todos los yankis-pardillos que quieran unirse al juego, despues.... no lo se. Eso si cuando caiga, cada vez tengo mas claro que será complicado pillar la ola, nos espera un gap de apertura negativo el dia menos pensado que será imposible meterse despues.

Estos si que nos va a dar luna. Que peazo de bichos.


----------



## percebo (9 Abr 2009)

Otro detalle,para que veais la poca manipulación que hay, la subida del mediodia les salio gratis, sin casi volumen, toda con stops, y los dos unicos momentos posteriores en los que hay volumen, es justo, justo, cuando esta a punto de romperse una mini cabeza con hombros, que cabrones, como me gustaria tener pasta como ellos para forrarme sin arriesgar un puto duro.

Mirar el grafico de el día en cinco minutos, del futuro de junio del eurostoxx y se ve de puta madre. Que hijos de puta.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Que no hay manipulación? virgen santa, mira el grafico de hoy de los futuros del eurostoxx entre las 11.00 y las 12.00 y entre las 19:00 y casi el cierre, no he visto cosa mas plana en mi vida, ademas se ha visto clarisimó como sin cortarse un pelo han puesto las barreras donde les ha venido en gana, han vendido volatilidad durante todo el dia forrandose sin nungún problema y cuando han querido han pegado un hachazo de puta madre.
> 
> Solo les ha faltado pegar el viaje la ultima media hora para hacer un martillo y destrozar a los europeos, pero creo que han debido pensar que eso ya es demasiado.
> 
> ...



Eso mismo pensaba yo hoy... Que te parece abrir cortos con un stop bajísimo justo antes de acabar las sesiones para aprovechar gaps a la baja...? Si hay un supergap de PM, si hay gap a la baja normalito ya estás dentro y si hay al alza salta el stop y a otra cosa... 

Saludos...


----------



## percebo (9 Abr 2009)

No tengo ni idea, porque yo opero con interdin y no te deja guardar ordenes de un dia para otro, yo intento levantarme a las 8:00 para pillar el futuro desde el principio y si hace un doble maximo entrar a partir de ahi con un stop relativamente pequeño (siempre y cuando se este en precios superiores a los del día anterior). Estos días no me ha ido mal. O he trincado pasta, o he perdido poquito, salvo hoy que por avaricioso lo he dejado y he dejado escapar una buena oportunidad de trincar un buen dinerete. 

De todas maneras hoy he aprendido que en días sin volumen mejor o no operar o ir a tiro muy hecho.

Me temo que para pillar la caida la unica manera será jugarsela algún día y quedarse vendido, pero seguro que lo hacen de tal manera que los días anteriores hayan jodido bien a la apertura.

Por eso sospecho del martes, hoy a los bajistas les habran quitado parte de las ganas y el lunes seguro que es mas de lo mismo. 

No se pero el martes me da mala espina y ademas al no abrir europa, la unica manera sería jugarsela con el futuro del s&p, no se habra que ver como va el lunes.

De todas maneras pensar en sistemas o logica bolsistica no tiene sentido, esta claro que será cuando ellos quieran, lo importante es ver que les puede interesar mas para poderse adelantarse sin arriesgar mucho.

Suerte.


----------



## percebo (9 Abr 2009)

Otra opcion es estar al loro en la apertura, y cuando salga el gap negativo, aprovechar la banderita que haga para entrar, lo que pasa es que depende del tamaño habra que echarle buenos huevos, pero con un stop de 10 puntos creo que podría merecer la pena.


----------



## Kujire (9 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Otro detalle,para que veais la poca manipulación que hay, la subida del mediodia les salio gratis, sin casi volumen, toda con stops, y los dos unicos momentos posteriores en los que hay volumen, es justo, justo, cuando esta a punto de romperse una mini cabeza con hombros, que cabrones, como me gustaria tener pasta como ellos para forrarme sin arriesgar un puto duro.
> 
> Mirar el grafico de el día en cinco minutos, del futuro de junio del eurostoxx y se ve de puta madre. Que hijos de puta.









se nota que estás de vacaciones.... te dejo la foto del delincuente: "fut Stoxx jun a 5mins" ( ojo! súmale 6 horas si estás en spain y una menos si estas en las I. Canarias)


----------



## percebo (9 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> se nota que estás de vacaciones.... te dejo la foto del delincuente: "fut Stoxx jun a 5mins" ( ojo! súmale 6 horas si estás en spain y una menos si estas en las I. Canarias)



No te entiedo, ahi no se ve el volumen, como puedo colgar una imagen tomada por mi?.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> En teoría, sobre los 8.700 está la parte alta del canal donde se desarrolla la quinta onda final. En mi opinión falta una onda de caída para completarse, pero, como siempre, dependerá de lo que hagan los americanos. Y no hoy, si no seguramente el lunes. Yo creo que vamos a caer muy fuerte a partir de ahora y los recuerdos de lo que pasó el año pasado van a hacer la caída muy pronunciada.
> 
> Sin embargo, la bolsa es lo que es y si la gente ve ganancias por todos los lados, esto puede seguir subiendo y sin entrar dinero ni hostias.
> 
> Yo veo los niveles de cualquier cosa y todo huele a caídas.



Todo apunta a que la semana que viene puede ser el comienzo del guano... 

Por cierto, el fut del IBEX ha tocado el 8791 y ha acabado en 8780... 

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (9 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> No te entiedo, ahi no se ve el volumen, como puedo colgar una imagen tomada por mi?.



sube la foto a imageshack 
 y luego tomas el link (URL) que te propone entre las tags

```
[IMG][/IMG]
```
lo copias y pegas en el post y TA-CHAN! ... a veces funciona


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> No te entiedo, ahi no se ve el volumen, como puedo colgar una imagen tomada por mi?.



Súbela a un servidor de fotos gratuito tipo ImageVenue.com - Image Hosting and Image Upload...

Saludos...

PD: No había visto la respuesta de Kujire.
PD2: Como se ve desde los USA la semana que viene Kujire, se da por acabado el rebote o no...? Gracias...


----------



## percebo (9 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> sube la foto a imageshack
> y luego tomas el link (URL) que te propone entre las tags
> 
> ```
> ...



Gracias, antes no te entendí, jajajaja, si tengo mucho tiempo libre, es que estoy de vacaciones y encima con bebe, así que en casa tempranito y con tiempo para dar un poquito pol saco, de todas maneras no os preocupeis, en cuanto empieze otra vez con el curro no tendre tiempo para escribir... bueno a lo mejor algo por la noche... o a primerisima hora, pero por la mañana aunque tengo internet no tengo tiempo para mirar nada que no sea curro... y ojo soy funcionario, para que luego digais.


----------



## percebo (10 Abr 2009)

Aqui estan las pruebas del delito, yo creo que si rompe ahi (17.30) como minimo se va 20 30 puntos abajo. Agggggg quiero mi dinero, a Comisaría me voy. Despues de eso creo que a todos se les quito las ganas de intentar nada y dejarles hacer lo que quisieran.







PD. la de cosas que estoy aprendiendo, me he descargado el editor web y la he retocado en un pispas. Si es que con explicaciones cualquiera. 
No sabeis lo que habeis hecho, os voy a dar la murga con graficos y todo.


----------



## percebo (10 Abr 2009)

Una ultima cosa, Las cosas a su cauce, aparte de en la apertura tambien pueden hacerlo como hoy, aprovechar cualquier noticia chorra para reventar el grafico a una hora tonta, tienen ordenadores para hacerlo sin ningun problema, imagina lo de hoy pero en negativo, a ver quien es el guapo que se mete despues de un movimiento así, la unica solución que le veo a eso es entrar corto desde primera hora si hay una buena posibilidad (desde maximos) y dejarlo, claro te puede pasar lo que a mí hoy, que no realicé beneficios y luego me borraron del mercado con lo que se te queda cara de tonto.
Incluso pueden ser mas cabrones, pueden pegar un arreon para arriba y reventar los stop de los cortitas y luego hacer la contra aprovechandose solo ellos. 

Ante esto solo se me ocurre en vez de operar en indices hacerlo a través de valores, alguno que hayan subido mucho hasta una resistencia muy fuerte (tipo bankinter) y que tenga otra relativamente cerca para no suicidarse (habría que rebuscar) y dejarlo ahí hasta que venga la corrección, con lo que el palo no sería tan fuerte y se sacaría un buen provecho de la correción.

Yo voy cargado de bankinters, espero que no me exploten en los morros. pero si no pasan de 9.25 las aguantaré, creo que tras la corrección hasta 6-5 no para. Tambien tengo abertis y acciona para lo mismo, no las veo con muchas ganas de tirar para arriba, pero seguro que para abajo son las primeras en subirse al carro.

Se aceptan todo tipo de comentarios en caso de que sea una barbaridad lo que he dicho.

Pd: Se nota que estoy en canarias, una horita menos eh?.


----------



## Kujire (10 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD2: Como se ve desde los USA la semana que viene Kujire, se da por acabado el rebote o no...? Gracias...



... no va a haber guano, pueden existir correcciones como las que hemos visto pero no guano, el rebote continúa ...

... siento informarle de que todavía hay partido para rato

... ahora bien estamos en guerra y "no es su guerra" ... y hasta akí le puedo contar


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> claro te puede pasar lo que a mí hoy, que no realicé beneficios y luego me borraron del mercado con lo que se te queda cara de tonto.



Una preguntilla...

Yo solo opero al estilo tradicional,acciones puras y duras,y esto se me escapa un poco.Con "te borran del mercado" te refieres al tema del apalancamiento con futuros? Es decir,que no tenias garantias suficientes para cubrir las perdidas latentes que tenias en ese momento? 

Por otro lado,yo tambien pienso que no va a haber guano intenso a corto plazo (aunque correciones si deberia haber,cojones)...simplemente porque viendo la grafica del ibex (y supongo que todos los indices son parecidos) aparece un picacho tremendo desde hace un mes,con lo que todo el mundo esta mosca y esperando que se vaya a la mierda (o guano) de nuevo...supongo que se ira,pero dentro de un tiempo.

Claro,que luego no me hago caso a mi mismo y vendo las acciones a las primeras de cambio.Me cago en su PM


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ... no va a haber guano, pueden existir correcciones como las que hemos visto pero no guano, el rebote continúa ...
> 
> *... siento informarle de que todavía hay partido para rato
> *
> ... ahora bien estamos en guerra y "no es su guerra" ... y hasta akí le puedo contar



Gracias x su respuesta, pero por que "siente" informarme :, ni que yo patrocinara el guano, yo lo que quiero son tendencias fuertes, y para mi esta es fuerte a medio plazo dentro de la principal bajista a largo plazo, también estoy seguro que habrá una corrección fuerte dentro de esta tendencia alcista de medio plazo, y que luego continuará subiendo...

Mis objetivos son para esta subonda 880/900, o el 23,6% de toda la bajada desde máximos, corrección hasta el entorno de los 800 y subida final hasta los 1010/1020 o 38,2%, no le veo fuerza para más, pero todo podría ser, el 50% de la corrección seria irnos hasta los 1120/1130.

Creo entender en su última frase, que los índices europeo y americano van a dejar de ir relacionados, posiblemente por la caída en breve del dólar, si no es así discúlpeme pero no la he entendido...

Gracias de nuevo y reciba un cordial saludo...


----------



## percebo (10 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Una preguntilla...
> 
> Yo solo opero al estilo tradicional,acciones puras y duras,y esto se me escapa un poco.Con "te borran del mercado" te refieres al tema del apalancamiento con futuros? Es decir,que no tenias garantias suficientes para cubrir las perdidas latentes que tenias en ese momento?
> 
> ...



Ya le he dado el bibe a la niña, a ver si se queda dormida.

sobre lo del guano, pues ni idea, yo siempre he pensado que el mercado hará lo que tenga que hacer, eso sí cuando todo el mundo piense que no puede llegar y es el momento ideal para volver a entrar con fuerza... ese día será.

Sobre lo de las garantías yo no opero así, me parece una locura, porque ademas ante un movimiento tan fuerte como el de ayer te puedes encontrar debiendo una pasta a tu operador.

Me refería a que habia dejado a mis cortos en el euroxtoxx nada menos de 20 puntos de distancia del precio al que los vendí (precio al que moví el stop para al menos no tener perdida) y con una grafica que no hacía pensar en absoluto un movimiento como el que vino, por eso digo que me borraron, a mi y a cualquier otro que estubiese corto, fijaté incluso poniendo el stop por encima de 2170 (que solo se habia superado en un momento en este rally) se lo hubieran cargado. Asi que a todos los que ibamos cortos nos borraron por la cara, pero bueno como esta lección me ha salido gratis espero que no se me olvide.

Creo que la unica señal decente que tenemos ahora mismo para operar es fijarse en el proximo punto en el que empapelen el mercado de nuevo (martes y miercoles me parecen dos días fabulosos para la comisión de esa estafa), intentar darse cuenta de cuando están soltando papel a mansalva para ponerse corto en ese momento y esperar a que ellos solos lleven el mercado al proximo punto de recompra, y ver que si vuelven a entrar con fuerza metiendo pasta olvidarse en ese punto del juego y volver a comprar y procurar olvidar el guanazo (si se pilla bien pero me temo que va a ser como acertar la primitiva). Creo que eso yo con el curro no lo podré hacer. Espero que a alguien le sirva.

Apolo, te recomiendo que mires un poco de analisis tecnico, las figuras principalmente y resistencias y soportes, (yo pasaría de indicadores y demas) es curioso ver como cuando se han formado totalmente funcionan en un porcentaje bastante alto (depende de cada figura claro).

El librito de analisis tecnico que viene con mi cartera de inversión una vez al año esta bastante bien (la revista tirala lo antes posible, cuanto menos leas mejor, o haz como yo que la utilizo para echarme unas risas y hacer justo lo contrario a lo que recomiendan) y este libro, a mi me encanta de francisco llinares:

http://www.hispafinanzas.es/an%C3%83%C2%A1lisis-t%C3%83%C2%A9cnico-operar-con-%C3%83%C2%A9xito-en-acciones-y-futuros-p-180.html

Si le quitas la parte en la que habla del horoscopo, el resto del libro esta pero que muy bien, y poco a poco te vas dando cuenta de que la mayoría de lo que habla se puede utilizar, otra cosa es tener la cabeza y autodisciplina para hacerlo sin que el "yo malo" que todos llevamos dentro la cague.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## Mulder (10 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Si le quitas la parte en la que habla del horoscopo, el resto del libro esta pero que muy bien, y poco a poco te vas dando cuenta de que la mayoría de lo que habla se puede utilizar, otra cosa es tener la cabeza y autodisciplina para hacerlo sin que el "yo malo" que todos llevamos dentro la cague.



Tengo curiosidad por saber que dice este señor sobre el horóscopo 

Pero es solo curiosidad, no piensen mal.


----------



## Misterio (10 Abr 2009)

El Nikkei solo ha subido 48 puntos a 8964, eso que empezó por encima de 9000 pero algo paso a media sesión que le llevó a estar en negativo un buen rato, pero bueno al final recuperación.


----------



## Mulder (10 Abr 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> El Nikkei solo ha subido 48 puntos a 8964, eso que empezó por encima de 9000 pero algo paso a media sesión que le llevó a estar en negativo un buen rato, pero bueno al final recuperación.



Había que cerrar el gap:


----------



## percebo (10 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad por saber que dice este señor sobre el horóscopo
> 
> Pero es solo curiosidad, no piensen mal.



Si te digo la verdad es que no le presté ninguna atención, creo que iba de lapersonalidad de cada uno de los signos zodiacales. Y si va a resultar que tambien hablaba de la luna?

Cuando vuelva de vacas le echo un vistazo.


----------



## Misterio (10 Abr 2009)

Bueno los bancos de Japón empiezan bien.., algo tenía que ser la bajadita.



> La bolsa de Japón ha estado abierta, ya que allí no ha sido festivo. Ha subido el 0,5% en máximos de 3 meses, aunque el sector bancario cerró con muchos problemas. Todo ello debido a que el tercer mayor banco de Japón, Sumimoto Mitsui Financial anunció una pérdida de 3.900 millones de dólares y además dijo que iba a emitir acciones por 8.000 millones de dólares para tapar agujeros.


----------



## awai (10 Abr 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Hoy hay luna llena. No se puede luchar contra miles de años de naturaleza.



Ya lo decia Ana Belen 

Que no acabe esta noche, ni esta luna de abril, 
Para entrar en el cielo, no es preciso morir...


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Sobre lo de las garantías yo no opero así, me parece una locura, porque ademas ante un movimiento tan fuerte como el de ayer te puedes encontrar debiendo una pasta a tu operador.
> 
> Me refería a que habia dejado a *mis cortos* en el euroxtoxx nada menos de 20 puntos de distancia del precio al que los vendí (precio al que moví el stop para al menos no tener perdida) y con una grafica que no hacía pensar en absoluto un movimiento como el que vino, por eso digo que me borraron, a mi y a cualquier otro que estubiese corto



Bueno,en realidad mi duda era saber cual era el metodo que usabas para ponerte corto,que por lo que veo es algo que da mucho morbo por aqui 

Me estaba ojeando la faq del ibex35...si no es con contratos de futuros,es con etf's? 

Mis disculpas anticipadas por pregunton


----------



## Kujire (10 Abr 2009)

Hola LCASC,

... intenté ser enigmática, para darle emoción al asunto jiji pero veo que no me ha entendido nada, y creo que al final lo he confundido lo que es mucho peor. Venga, no pasa nada, estoy de vacas... de retiro en la playa, ya sabe usted, moreneando y quemando el sol así que a mis neuronas ni se las espera, soy todo carne jiji



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gracias x su respuesta, pero por que "siente" informarme, ni que yo patrocinara el guano, yo lo que quiero son tendencias fuertes, y para mi esta es fuerte a medio plazo dentro de la principal bajista a largo plazo, también estoy seguro que habrá una corrección fuerte dentro de esta tendencia alcista de medio plazo, y que luego continuará subiendo...



soy una pecadora, lo sé. No me lo tome a mal, me gusta chincharlo un poco. No me refería al guano, ni a usted, me refiero a que hay partido. Usted ha supuesto que el partido es "rebote" y no me refería a eso, me refiero a un tira y afloja y a continuación le comento que "estamos en guerra" y que "ésta no es su guerra", usted busca tendencias y aki lo que hay es otra cosa, es decir hay una guerra y una guerra en donde la tendencia es compleja y rebuscada "no es su guerra"... así que ándese con ojo, si quiere participar prepárese para ir a la guerra.. y hasta akí puedo contarle



> Mis objetivos son para esta subonda 880/900, o el 23,6% de toda la bajada desde máximos, corrección hasta el entorno de los 800 y subida final hasta los 1010/1020 o 38,2%, no le veo fuerza para más, pero todo podría ser, el 50% de la corrección seria irnos hasta los 1120/1130.



Agradezco mucho sus análisis, los cuales plasman sus ideas consisamente, pero claro no espere eso de los mios, en los cuales entran en juego motivos, filtraciones, sensaciones, bajas pasiones y pecados capitales todo ello en una coctelera política-económica ... es decir, lo que sale de ahí se sujeta con alfileres, y sin duda puede ser muy malo para su bolsillo. Cada vez esto se complica más, recuerde que llevamos 3 rallies en la buchaca desde oct del año pasado



> Creo entender en su última frase, que los índices europeo y americano van a dejar de ir relacionados, posiblemente por la caída en breve del dólar, si no es así discúlpeme pero no la he entendido...



Vaya:o, pues sin duda me ha sorprendido, no pensaba en eso ni por asomo, pero me parece un buen punto. Akí es cuando sospecho que no me he expresado bien.



> Gracias de nuevo y reciba un cordial saludo...



Bien, vayamos al guano... perdón al grano, le voy a contar una fábula: creo que tenemos un nuevo jugador además de gacelillas y leoncios, yo les llamo los Cocos y están rabiosos. Los Cocos son muy peligrosos, en el pasado eran los mejores leoncios, pero ahora han sido expulsados y castigados, y aunque ya quisiéramos estar en su lugar, para ellos esta situación es algo más allá, es honor. Lo han tenido todo en sus manos, y ahora muy desmejorados han de aguantar que "pringaos" les chuleen, les han ridiculizado!!. Ni en sus peores pesadillas se hubieran visto en esta situación. Pero todavía tienen poder y además un gobierno débil al que la popularidad hace mella, quizás han podido encontrar en los cocos al aliado que necesitan para su plan, por otro lado los cocos los tienen bien pillados jiji. Los leoncios sanos están a su bola, esperando tras los matorrales, y en todo caso esperar después de la panchada de estos años es lo mejor, demasiadas gacelas/leoncios renqueantes ya y es aki donde los cocos pueden jugar su papel. Con estos tres jugadores, a corto plazo veo una auténtica montaña rusa, peleas encarnecidas, dónde unos y otros estarán al quite, sin embargo los cocos cuentan con la ayuda de gob, cosa muy importante, por lo que ,como quién no quiere la cosa, van a ir avanzando, los leoncios son listos y esto se lo huelen, pero ojo! los cocos cuentan con la presión a su favor dado que los leoncios tienen que ir a beber algún día, tal cual están las cosas los cocos están siendo alimentados, no quieren comida, quieren recuperar el honor ojo, a costa de quien sea ...

Le ha gustado el cuento? siento hacerlo aśi, pero entiéndame,..., yo también tengo que comer, mi planning es hasta mediados de Junio. 

PD: Por cierto, quién se ha ido de vacas estos días? Los Leoncios, Los Cocos o las Gacelas?


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Abr 2009)

Juas, me ha gustado el cuento, ¡ Quién pudiera ser un Coco... !

Creo entender de la fábula contada es que solo nos metamos con las tendencias claras ¿es eso?. Pero eso le resta emoción  .Ya se que hay un alto porcentaje de probabilidades de que me desplumen... pero somos así, nos muestran el Queso y caemos en la trampa.

Sobre lo de su planning... Ahg!! ¡Cuente! cuente... no nos deje en ascuas, somos meras gacelillas (yo más bien la cría recién nacida que aún tirita antes de correr ...).

Y ya en modo cotilleo activado... ¿Qué haces en NY? (Esta parte no es de obligado análisis jaja) .

Un saludo disfrutad ^___^

Añado: Mi vacas fueron en febrero, pasé 15 días en Colombia, sobre todo en Santa Marta. Y puede que para Junio (sino me he arruinado...) aproveche que un amigo va a pasar un mes, para tener la excusa para tomarme otras minis-vacaciones.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Abr 2009)

Buenas tardes srta Kujire, gracias por el cuento que nos ha contado, y sobretodo por haberlo hecho en plenas vacaciones, supongo que las preguntas sobre los pecados capitales y las bajas pasiones se las harán luego...  

Muy buena la pregunta de la PD, realmente es el quid de la cuestión, no sé quien se ha ido de vacaciones, lo que tengo claro es que los "cocos" no. Realmente está usted de vacaciones...? 

Saludos y disfrute del sol...


----------



## awai (10 Abr 2009)

Jue yo también soy una cría de gacela 
De verdad que me encantaría saber ese tipo de cosas, os imagináis haber sabido lo de wells el jueves, hubiera sido muy divertido meter 60.000€ en bank of america que... vuala, en 1 día se convierten en 90.000€.
cocos= bancos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Jue yo también soy una cría de gacela
> De verdad que me encantaría saber ese tipo de cosas, os imagináis haber sabido lo de wells el jueves, hubiera sido muy divertido meter 60.000€ en bank of america que... vuala, en 1 día se convierten en 90.000€.
> cocos= bancos



Kujire metió en BAC... 

PD: Kujire, nos dirá su próxima compra...?


----------



## awai (10 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Kujire metió en BAC...



Ya, la info es la info 
El director de mi oficina, es buen tío, pero siempre me dice, tu mete en el SAN que va pa' rriba, recuerdo cuando me lo dijo en febrero, y al día siguiente topetazo, menos mal que el sistema para tontos que sigo, me decía que no me metería.
donde se compra esa info :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Ya, la info es la info
> El director de mi oficina, es buen tío, pero siempre me dice, tu mete en el SAN que va pa' rriba, recuerdo cuando me lo dijo en febrero, y al día siguiente topetazo, menos mal que el sistema para tontos que sigo, me decía que no me metería.
> *donde se compra esa info* :



Kujire dixit: "_...los mios, en los cuales entran en juego motivos, filtraciones, sensaciones, bajas pasiones y pecados capitales todo ello en una coctelera política-económica..._"

No hase falta desir nada más... 

Saludos...


----------



## awai (10 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Kujire dixit: "_...los mios, en los cuales entran en juego motivos, filtraciones, sensaciones, bajas pasiones y pecados capitales todo ello en una coctelera política-económica..._"
> 
> No hase falta desir nada más...
> 
> Saludos...



jeje eso lo sé, pero es que ZP no me cae bien, no quiero hablar con él 
Digo yo que habrá gente con kujire (que nombre tan difícil) que venderá esa info.
De hecho recuerdo a un asesor de Zeltia (creo que fue esa, pero seguro que fue otra  ) que le denunciaron por eso hace años.


----------



## evidente (10 Abr 2009)

me he liado un poco con el cuento a que la variable "cocos" no la llegué a despejar.
es de mi humilde opinión que este rebote tendrá aun recorrido ya que se vienen los resultados de los "cocos" (bancos, cierto o me equivoco?), el mensaje dado por trichi de que sumará a la bajada de tpos de mayo medidas cuantitativas tendientes a desintoxicar a los cocos mediante compras por parte del bce de "activos" tóxicos, a su vez sale Obama anunciando que en Mayo dará a conocer nuevas medidas en apoyo al sector financiero...vamos que están tratando de que el fuego no se apague en medio de la tormenta.
Kujire, porqué Junio?


----------



## evidente (10 Abr 2009)

Le ha gustado el cuento? siento hacerlo aśi, pero entiéndame,..., yo también tengo que comer, mi planning es hasta mediados de Junio. 

PD: Por cierto, quién se ha ido de vacas estos días? Los Leoncios, Los Cocos o las Gacelas?[/QUOTE]

apasionante rlato, es que lo vuelvo a leer y creo que estoy leyendo alguna novela de intriga y misterio de alto vuelo; two thumbs up!!!

PD: porque tu plannig llega hasta Junio?:


----------



## wsleone (10 Abr 2009)

Esta subida es y seguirá siendo durante un tiempo (¿dos meses?) simplemente porque sí, aburrimiento de bajadas, convencimientos propios, orgullo ... y toca dar la vuelta. Resultados camuflados, Obama, otra reunión del G20 a la vista, etc, pero es una lectura con doble vuelta que de producirse (cosa que creo) nos iremos a la mierda (el guano se queda corto). Sigo fuera esperando.


----------



## percebo (10 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola LCASC,
> 
> ... intenté ser enigmática, para darle emoción al asunto jiji pero veo que no me ha entendido nada, y creo que al final lo he confundido lo que es mucho peor. Venga, no pasa nada, estoy de vacas... de retiro en la playa, ya sabe usted, moreneando y quemando el sol así que a mis neuronas ni se las espera, soy todo carne jiji
> 
> ...



Pues yo diria que algun representante de cada uno de los tres se ha quedado, leones para controlar el mercado, cocos para intentar dar algun zarpazo en un descuido y gacelas para rellenar un poco y dar color.

Pues ahora que lo dices, en algun momento he visto encontronazos de dinero y papel bastante gordos, yo pensaba que sería algun head found, con ganas de tocar las narices, pero esta claro que si tienes la pasta gansa es dificil que en un día como el jueves sin volumen de fuera puedas llevarte el gato al agua.

Seguro que el jueves a las 17:30 un coco como tu dices intentó liarla pero los chicos de negro estubieron atentos y tirarón de buenos billetones.


----------



## percebo (10 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno,en realidad mi duda era saber cual era el metodo que usabas para ponerte corto,que por lo que veo es algo que da mucho morbo por aqui
> 
> Me estaba ojeando la faq del ibex35...si no es con contratos de futuros,es con etf's?
> 
> Mis disculpas anticipadas por pregunton



Yo de tres formas, futuros de eurostoxx (he jurado sobre el libro de analisis tecnico de cabecera no volver a utilizar los del ibex) el problema es que son fuertecillos, pero el volumen es alto por lo que no se separan mucho del mercado real y haria falta una gran cantidad de pasta para chanchullear con ellos. 

Para acciones españolas cfd´s, merece la pena para ponerse corto porque no se pagan intereses (antes incluso te pagaban un poco, pero con los tipos actuales nada) las comisiones son mas altas en porcentaje que los futuros por eso solo los utilizo para dejarlos abiertos una temporadita.

Y lo ultimo comprar puts, lo mejor creo son las del eurostoxx o dax, si tienes suerte y comprando "out of money" puedes multiplicar lo invertido varias veces o perder toda la prima, lo bueno es que limitas totalmente tu riesgo al valor de la prima. No me gustan las del ibex porque las horquillas son brutales.

Esas son las tres formas que uso para ponerme corto, espero que te sirva.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Abr 2009)

Muy amable caballero


----------



## carvil (10 Abr 2009)

Muy buen relato Kujire 

-Mi visión...Es la primera mitad del partido, los "Cocos" continúan en el campo y las "Gacelas" están en la caseta descansando. Comentan que el árbitro quiere cambiar el reglamento y está del lado de los "Cocos" :. Ya sufrieron alguna entrada criminal y han aprendido, están más precavidos. En la segunad mitad, al árbitro se le verá el plumero... La grada se le pondrá en contra y no le quedará más remedio que expulsar a algún "Coco". El partido se decidirá en la prórroga, cuando el calor y el cansancio haya hecho mella.

Los "Leoncios" esperan en la siguiente eliminatoria, al ganador.

P.D Es obvio que me caen más simpáticos las "Gacelas", pero en la bolsa *se está para hacer pasta* . 

Gracias a Ud. ó a Jiuston por el apunte en su momento de los bancos 

Salu2

P.D.2 Se nota que está cerrado el IBEX


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Abr 2009)

Ggggg, el jueves estuve en el pueblo, me fui antes de comer, así que solo pude seguir el subidón desde el teletexto de la tele, sin internet, sin acceso al broker ni nada, viendo como mis SAN subían como la espuma... casi mejor el haber estado con las manos atadas, así no le di a "vender" y hoy sigo con ellas en cartera.

Por cierto, gracias Apolo por salirte a tiempo, fue vender y dispararse el IBEX hacia arriba, todo al mismo tiempo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Por cierto, gracias Apolo por salirte a tiempo, fue vender y dispararse el IBEX hacia arriba, todo al mismo tiempo.



Hombre,transcurrieron al menos un par de horas entre evento y evento...


----------



## donpepito (11 Abr 2009)

Hola,

He estado desde el jueves en la playita... dejé el ibex con +0,59% y me encuentro con mis CITIs a 3.04USD 

Me alegro mucho -Kujire- de tus plusvalías en BAC, me arrepentí al final y solo entré en CITI, el lunes continuará el rebote en USA.

El martes voy a entrar en ENAGAS... tengo muchas esperanzas en su recuperación.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hombre,transcurrieron al menos un par de horas entre evento y evento...



Bueeeeeno, vaaaaale, me has pillao. 
Pero tu, por si acaso, el martes observa los toros desde la barrera. 

Mi enhorabuena también a la leoncia Kujire, así cualquiera se va tranqui de vacaciones...


----------



## Speculo (12 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El martes voy a entrar en ENAGAS... tengo muchas esperanzas en su recuperación.



Yo antes que meterme en Enagas, me metería en Gas Natural.


----------



## Bayne (12 Abr 2009)

Hola a todos, fenómenos, os sigo después de volver de las vacas; cuando no estoy pendiente del mercado al día (esté dentro o no), la bolsa se dispara. Pasó el 10 de marzo, el 31, la semana pasada... 
Por si sirve a alguien de algo, ahí va mi previsión dentro de la moda de las teorías excéntricas en bolsa (lunas, veletas, etc): la semana que viene sigue subiendo el IBEX hasta el jueves inclusive, pues tengo curso hasta ese día y no podré seguir los mercados. Ahí queda eso.

Saludos a todos y especialmente a la bella Kujire, una insider en burbuja info...


----------



## Bayne (12 Abr 2009)

*Por cierto, en este noticia se habla de "nosotros"...*

¿Se avecina otro drama en bolsa? - Cotizalia.com

Lo que están haciendo es comprar con un fortísimo apalancamiento (endeudamiento), normalmente a través de CFDs, lo que puede generar pérdidas tremendas si el mercado se vuelve a venir abajo. Que es precisamente lo que están pronosticando cada vez más analistas.

[...]

Algo que muchos creen que está cerca a la vista de la incapacidad de los índices para superar las primeras resistencias serias en los últimos días y de que la economía sigue muy lejos de recuperarse en todo el mundo. De hecho, este viernes Nouriel Roubini, el gurú de la crisis subprime, insistía en que la tendencia bajista no ha terminado y lo justificaba porque "las noticias macroeconómicas, los resultados empresariales y las conmociones financieras están empeorando y, por eso, creo que esto todavía es un rebote". Otro gurú, Marc Faber opina que el S&P 500 caerá un 10% hasta niveles de 750 puntos antes de retomar las ganancias.

"Creo que se avecina otro drama", opina un experto del mercado. "La gente que más ha perdido y que es la que ha entrado en este juego puede sufrir una catástrofe si el mercado se le pone en contra otra vez y no es capaz de salirse a tiempo", añade. Su consejo para los que han optado por esta estrategia es fijar un stop loss (orden de venta cuando se pierde un determinado nivel) muy ceñido y no esperar nunca "a ver si rebota", sino vender en cuanto el mercado empiece a caer. Eso significa asumir una pequeña pérdida, pero hay demasiado en juego como para permitir que esa pérdida se haga más grande.

_De lo que no hablan es de que también puedes ponerte corto..._

Por cierto, para los que operamos en Interdin, ¿os habéis fijado que el operador de derivados es Caixa Penedés y la cuenta de Interdin está en Caja Madrid?, dos de las que más suenan para futuras intervenciones.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Saludos a todos y especialmente *a la bella Kujire*, una insider en burbuja info...



mmm...vete tu a saber...


----------



## donpepito (12 Abr 2009)

Están controlando el precio de ENAGAS, el viernes tendría que haber subido como la espuma... se negociaron +2,3M de tit.

Al cierre se la llevaron a 11,16€ ahí van las posis:


DEMANDA

Volumen Precio
9.974 11,16
*152.266 11,15*
12.530 11,14
28.186 11,13
15.780 11,12

OFERTA
Precio Volumen
11,22 15.230
11,23 11.063
11,24 250
11,25 11.201
11,26 25.664


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Abr 2009)

Juas Apolo ... eso se supone... En todo caso lo dejamos en que es una Bella persona jaja.

Eso sería para vernos las caras a nosotros, seguro que mil risas 

Un saludo a tod@s <--- En plan Progre


----------



## Mulder (12 Abr 2009)

A las buenas noches!

Hay dos fecha probables en las cuales este rebote, que ya está durando bastante más de lo que pensaba todo el mundo, podría acabarse.

Una fecha sería alrededor del 22 de abril, con mucha probabilidad de ser en este día justo.

Otra fecha probable sería entre el 11 y el 15 de mayo.

Si ocurre daré la explicación pertinente del porqué


----------



## creative (12 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> Hay dos fecha probables en las cuales este rebote, que ya está durando bastante más de lo que pensaba todo el mundo, podría acabarse.
> 
> ...



Gracias Mulder por su teoria, pero este rebote al mismo modo que ha aperecido sin ninguna razon mas que la pura especulacion, basada en absolutamente nada ( todo son datos mas negativos, a los del dia anterior), despues del lunes de Pascua tiene que empezar a terminar, me juego mis 10 repsoles a que esta semana se acaba el rebote.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> Hay dos fecha probables en las cuales este rebote, que ya está durando bastante más de lo que pensaba todo el mundo, podría acabarse.
> 
> ...



Que misterioso... a ver si es verdad, dejaré mis SAN hasta el 22 de abril entonces, y si todo sale bien, me acordaré de ti durante las vacaciones que me voy a pegar con las plusvalías.


----------



## Mulder (12 Abr 2009)

creative dijo:


> Gracias Mulder por su teoria, pero este rebote al mismo modo que ha aperecido sin ninguna razon mas que la pura especulacion, basada en absolutamente nada ( todo son datos mas negativos, a los del dia anterior), despues del lunes de Pascua tiene que empezar a terminar, me juego mis 10 repsoles a que esta semana se acaba el rebote.



¿y que datos positivos hay para tener un rebote que ya dura 24 días? que manía de fiarse de los fundamentales a corto plazo para todo ¿no veis que esa estrategia es completamente errónea y que con ella no se justifica ningún movimiento? si salen datos buenos bajamos, si salen malos subimos, o viceversa, nunca se sabe que ocurrirá.

Hay que buscarse la vida de otra forma.


----------



## Speculo (12 Abr 2009)

creative dijo:


> Gracias Mulder por su teoria, pero este rebote al mismo modo que ha aperecido sin ninguna razon mas que la pura especulacion, basada en absolutamente nada ( todo son datos mas negativos, a los del dia anterior), despues del lunes de Pascua tiene que empezar a terminar, me juego mis 10 repsoles a que esta semana se acaba el rebote.





¿Y las bajadas en qué estaban basadas? ¿En que se acababa el mundo? 
Porque las bajadas que hemos vivido, sobre todo en USA, apuntaban a eso.

Me parece una tontería creer que los movimientos bursátiles a corto plazo están prefijados en función de tal o cual dato. Sobre todo cuando hablamos de un mercado donde el movimiento principal es conducido desde la codicia.

Tú suelta convenientemente el bulo de que el futuro sobre el Ibex se va a pagar a 1.000 euros el punto a finales de junio y ya verás cómo empieza a salir dinero bajo las piedras para comprar y comprar... Aunque la gente se esté muriendo de hambre por las calles y estemos al borde de un colapso financiero.


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Abr 2009)

Umm ¿no era el 17 de Abril el cierre de Futuros? Esto suele significar caídas...

Un saludo


----------



## Venganza (12 Abr 2009)

Uno mas , ¿pero no decian que no iban dejar quebrar ningun banco mas? , y la bolsa subiendo como un cohete , ver para creer.

Quiebra-un-banco-en-Colorado-mayor-cierre-de-2009-en-EEUU.html

Quiebra el banco de Colorado New Frontier Bank: es el mayor cierre de 2009 en EEUU

El New Frontier Bank, un importante banco regional de Colorado (Estados Unidos, oeste) fue clausurado el viernes por las autoridades, en lo que es la peor quiebra bancaria en lo que va de 2009, anunció el Fondo de Garantías de Depósitos Bancarios, FDIC.

Dicha institución, basada en Greely, disponía de 2.000 millones de dólares en activos, precisó la agencia gubernamental en un comunicado de prensa.

Se trata del 23º banco de depósitos cerrado por las autoridades desde enero, pero es la mayor caída medida por cantidad de activos.

Contrariamente a su práctica, el FDIC no consiguió esta vez que otra institución asuma los depósitos y créditos del banco quebrado. Así montó un establecimiento ad hoc, Deposit Insurance National Bank of Greeley (DINB), que funcionará durante 30 días para permitirles a los clientes del banco quebrado trasladar sus cuentas hacia otro establecimiento.

El costo para el FDIC rondará los 670 millones de dólares.


----------



## percebo (13 Abr 2009)

Bueno, se acabaron las vacas, en fin para que esteis entretenidos os dejo tres graficas, a ver si creeis que se puede sacar alguna conclusion positiva de ellas.

Las dos primeras son el indice S&P y el futuro del eurostoxx, me llama la atención la reaccion cuando se toca la zona marcada en la linea amarilla los días 28 de enero y 6 de febrero, como minimo al día siguiente una caida de mas de 100 puntos en el primero y 30 en el s&p en enero y 70 en febrero. 

Yo no se si llegaremos ahí, yo diria que si aunque no directamente, pero como solo estamos a 100 y 20 puntos de distancia respectivamente creo que son niveles a tener muy en cuenta, maxime si se tiene en cuenta que en ambos casos cambio la tendencia, a corto plazo en enero y a medio en la segunda. Yo si tengo la oportunidad de meterme casi al limite de los precios de esas fechas lo hare con todo con un stop solo un poco superior a los maximos de los meses anteriores, le voy a meter con todo, creo que aunque no se cambie la tendencia al día siguiente corregirá seguro, sobre todo la primera vez que toque esos valores.













Y entonces, me direis los que operais en el ibex, queda recorrido para este indice ya que en los otros dos es así (al menos aparentemente), pues la verdad no lo sé, mirar la grafica, ahora mismo estamos a los mismos niveles que teniamos en 28 de enero y si os fijais, casi todos los valores estan pegados a una resistencia muy fuerte (creo que el bbva no), de hecho el santander esta en la misma cotización que tenía el día 28 de enero. Así que quien sabe lo que pasará, pero yo diria que en los valores en los que están les van a soltar papel hasta aburrirse, eso sí el que se escape de la resitencia seguro que pega un arreón de narices.

Por cierto, me llama la atención la grafica de Inditex, creo que si se puede entrar al precio actual vendido, puede ser una buena opción.








Pues nada, suerte a todos, y a dormir que mañana..... NOOOO, MADRUGON.


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Bueno, se acabaron las vacas, en fin para que esteis entretenidos os dejo tres graficas, a ver si creeis que se puede sacar alguna conclusion positiva de ellas.
> 
> Las dos primeras son el indice S&P y el futuro del eurostoxx, me llama la atención la reaccion cuando se toca la zona marcada en la linea amarilla los días 28 de enero y 6 de febrero, como minimo al día siguiente una caida de mas de 100 puntos en el primero y 30 en el s&p en enero y 70 en febrero.
> 
> Yo no se si llegaremos ahí, yo diria que si aunque no directamente, pero como solo estamos a 100 y 20 puntos de distancia respectivamente creo que son niveles a tener muy en cuenta, maxime si se tiene en cuenta que en ambos casos cambio la tendencia, a corto plazo en enero y a medio en la segunda. Yo si tengo la oportunidad de meterme casi al limite de los precios de esas fechas lo hare con todo con un stop solo un poco superior a los maximos de los meses anteriores, le voy a meter con todo, creo que aunque no se cambie la tendencia al día siguiente corregirá seguro, sobre todo la primera vez que toque esos valores.




Pues a riesgo de decepcionarte (y tal vez ahorrarte unos cuartos) creo que no estás viendo toda la figura completa y sacas conclusiones de una pequeña parte.

Ese nivel es una resistencia importante (soporte ahora que está superada, con pull-back ya incluido en Ibex y S&P pero aun no en el Stoxx) porque es exactamente el 50% de toda la bajada desde el 6 de enero.

El punto exacto estaría en:
S&P 803.5
Stoxx 2190
Ibex 8232

Por el hecho de ser una resistencia superada yo creo que seguiremos subiendo, para aumentar el tamaño de mi futuro owned  voy a poner los objetivos que me espero para las fechas que he dado en el comentario anterior:

S&P 941.75
Stoxx 2493
Ibex 9476

En estos niveles es probable que retomemos las caidas, obviamente me refiero a las fuertes, no a una bajada simple de 1,2,3 o hasta 4 días seguidos pero no más, que podría darse algunas veces hasta llegar a esos objetivos.

Por cierto, me reafirmo en que el giro grande será entre el 20 y el 22 de abril con una probabilidad muy alta, la probabilidad de que sea en mayo aun no la tengo del todo clara.


----------



## percebo (13 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a riesgo de decepcionarte (y tal vez ahorrarte unos cuartos) creo que no estás viendo toda la figura completa y sacas conclusiones de una pequeña parte.
> 
> Ese nivel es una resistencia importante (soporte ahora que está superada, con pull-back ya incluido en Ibex y S&P pero aun no en el Stoxx) porque es exactamente el 50% de toda la bajada desde el 6 de enero.
> 
> ...



Superada? tiene que decirme que es lo que fuma exactamente, parece muy bueno y debería compartir.

Como ya dije con que corrija lo comentado en mi post mas que suficiente para mi.

Si le sirve, si me dice su signo zodiacal un día que tenga tiempo le pondré que dice Francisco LLinares al respecto.


----------



## donpepito (13 Abr 2009)

Buenos días... un nuevo caso que caerá en saco roto....



La Audiencia Provincial de Madrid juzgará a partir del martes al presidente de Telefónica, César Alierta, por un presunto delito de uso de información privilegiada en la compraventa de acciones de Tabacalera durante su mandato al frente de la empresa, que le habrían reportado 1,86 millones de euros.

La Sección 17 de la Audiencia Provincial, presidida por Manuela Carmena Castrillo y con el magistrado José Luis Sánchez como ponente, será la encargada de celebrar el juicio oral contra Alierta -para el que la Fiscalía Anticorrupción pide una pena de cuatro años y medio de cárcel- y contra su sobrino Luis Javier Plácer, para el que se solicitan cuatro años de prisión.

El juicio oral comenzará un año después de que el titular del Juzgado de Instrucción número 32 de Madrid, Santiago Torres, terminara la instrucción del caso y remitiera a la Audiencia Provincial de Madrid los trece tomos con los 4.363 folios de los que consta la causa para que celebrara juicio.

El caso Tabacalera ha sufrido numerosos vaivenes, después de que la Sección Sexta de la Audiencia Provincial de Madrid decretara en noviembre de 2005 "el sobreseimiento y archivo de las actuaciones por prescripción" de los delitos, aunque la decisión fue rectificada a mediados de 2007 por el Tribunal Supremo, lo que devolvió la causa a los Juzgados de Instrucción.

Tanto el Ministerio Fiscal como la Asociación de Consumidores y Usuarios de Servicios Generales de Banca y Bolsa (AUGE) acusaban a César Alierta, su esposa y su sobrino de aprovechar, en 1997, la disponibilidad de información privilegiada para invertir 400 millones de pesetas (2,4 millones de euros) en acciones de Tabacalera.

La posterior venta del paquete accionarial, a través de la sociedad Creaciones Baluarte, reportó a los acusados unas plusvalías de unos 310 millones de pesetas (1,86 millones de euros). La defensa de Alierta y Plácer siempre ha sostenido que no existió delito de información privilegiada, argumentando que algunos datos que afectaron a la cotización de Tabacalera en 1997 eran conocidos públicamente, como la subida del precio del tabaco.

El juez de instrucción decidió sobreseer la imputación para la mujer de Alierta, Ana Cristina Plácer, a raíz de las peticiones del Fiscal Anticorrupción, Alejandro Luzón. Los hechos también fueron investigados de oficio por la CNMV y archivados, tras no hallar este organismo especializado en mercado de valores irregularidad alguna en las actuaciones.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (13 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días... un nuevo caso que caerá en saco roto....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si hace año y medio volvió a hacer lo mismo con opciones call sobre las acciones de Telefónica.

¿Nadie se acuerda de la "milagrosa" subida de TEF?, por el amor de Dios, si todavía se aprecia claramente el "tongo" sólo con mirar el gráfico.

Un mes antes compró nosecuantísimas opciones call fuera del dinero, en cuanto se produjo el subidón (del precio y de la volatilidad) las vendió y aquí paz y después gloria.


----------



## terraenxebre (13 Abr 2009)

a tef creo que le esperan tiempos duros....tal y como le esperaran al ibex....y de ello ( de tef) se encargará la ministra Sinde


----------



## Benditaliquidez (13 Abr 2009)

Me autocito:



> Pues mirad lo que piensa Alierta. Da gusto observar la evolución de la cotización de Telefónica desde el día que compró hasta ahora (+35%).
> 
> http://www.eleconomista.es/blogs/ins...de-telefonica/
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/21210-mas-ir-74.html#post507428


----------



## donpepito (13 Abr 2009)

El que salió bien parado y con millones de euros fue el VELASCO de terras... casualmente tengo un amiguete de un fondo de inversión de UK, que me ha comentado cosillas... ahora este VELASCO, está dentro del mismo fondo. XD

Por si alguien no lo conoce:

http://www.elmundo.es/nuevaeconomia/99/NE008/NE008-06.html


----------



## chollero (13 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> Hay dos fecha probables en las cuales este rebote, que ya está durando bastante más de lo que pensaba todo el mundo, podría acabarse.
> 
> ...



y si no ocurre cambiaras de sistema?


----------



## Speculo (13 Abr 2009)

chollero dijo:


> y si no ocurre cambiaras de sistema?



Todo buen sistema es propenso a ser malinterpretado por su usuario.
El sistema de Mulder es el mejor que existe y si falla, no será cosa del sistema, será cosa de Mulder


----------



## Starkiller (13 Abr 2009)

Mulder dice el 22, Armstrong dice que el 19 de abril tocamos techo de la subida que va desde los mínimos de octubre... y a caer más profundo aun.


----------



## awai (13 Abr 2009)

de momento los americanos a la baja 7995 (aunque parece que remonta) hoy dia clave
Parece que no... 7980 ..


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Mulder dice el 22, Armstrong dice que el 19 de abril tocamos techo de la subida que va desde los mínimos de octubre... y a caer más profundo aun.



El 19 de abril es domingo


----------



## evidente (13 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El 19 de abril es domingo



es de mi opinión que estaríamos entrando en un periodo de ajuste a partir dl 22 (coincido con Mulder) pero matizo en su intensidad y duración - no serán lo contundentes que se está proclamando - ya que al parecer se están coordinando a nivel global el lanzamiento de noticias positivas (es decir un día china, otro japón, otro tendrá lugar en europa y así para ir materializando una concepción de haber tocdo fondo en la crisis) ya que la primera semana de mayo se esperan noticias desde el bce en cuanto a tipos y a medidas cuantitativas, medidas adicionales en usa, y el anuncio de medidas adicionales en china - esta última sin fecha fija pero me juego a que será en mayo.:o

los resultados irán ocupando ambas bandas, entre pérdidas y ganacias y todo su espectro de menor/mayor a lo esperado.:o


----------



## donpepito (13 Abr 2009)

Vendidas mis CITis a 3.48USD... ahora subirán!


----------



## Starkiller (13 Abr 2009)

Y? Un punto de inflexión no tiene entidad como tal xD

Según Armstrong lo que haya el 19 de abril, será el máximo de este canal alcista. Es decir, el lunes, empezar a caer.


----------



## evidente (13 Abr 2009)

citi volando un 13%
me tuviero con el alma en la boca desde el 19 de marzo, creo que pueden llegar en este tirón (entiéndase semana del 13 al 17) a estar rondando los 4 a 4,5 USD


----------



## chameleon (13 Abr 2009)

vaya leche la del crudo, pierde casi tres dólares, un 6%
el oro a punto de recuperar los 900

a ver que tal


----------



## donpepito (13 Abr 2009)

Los bancos en USA, continuan muy fuertes....


----------



## donpepito (13 Abr 2009)

De verdad dejaran caer GM....??? no es más fácil buscar un comprador fuera??? quizás los chinos....


----------



## chameleon (13 Abr 2009)

en rusia pasan muchas cosas

hay rumores de que GM y Ford abrirán fábricas en rusia

rusia acaba de firmar un acuerdo para comprar 50millones de $ en aviones espía a israel

10 abril 2009, rusia lanza un misil intercontinental en pruebas "Topol". El misil tiene un alcance máximo de 10.000Km y puede transportar una cabeza nuclear de 550 kilotones (de esto no se ha dicho nada, pero del misil paupérrimo de corea si...)


----------



## donpepito (13 Abr 2009)

Me gusta AA -ALCOA- ha presentado resultados negativos... pero ya sabemos como actua la bolsa con estos datos.

Ahora a 8.90USD si baja un poco... lo mismo entro... tengo unas buenas plusvalías de Citi.


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2009)

El S&P ya ha superado los máximos del jueves pasado, no hemos llegado aun al punto de retorno.


----------



## Kujire (13 Abr 2009)

*Qué pasa con Junio?*

Hola!

Como se nota que estamos aún resacosos eh? bueno, ya estoy de vuelta bien "colorá" que soy la envidia de la planta jur jur

Ayer os decía que mi time framework es hasta Junio, por qué? bien, cuando tenga tiempo os cuento algo más de la historia, pero por hoy quedaros con esta noticia de hoy del NYT:



> The Treasury Department is said to be directing G.M. to prepare for a bankruptcy filing by June 1, if necessary. NewYorkTimes



Es decir, "El departamento del Tesoro ha instado al consejo de General Motors (GM) a que realice los trabajos preliminares necesarios para declararse en bancarrota antes del 1 de junio"

Si es que Junio es un mes muy importante! ... la selectividad cuadra en Junio, los exámenes de la carrera cuadran en Junio, tradicionalmente comienza el periodo vacacional, la noche de San Juán cuadra en Junio, el sol de medianoche también, comienza el verano yahooo!!... y muchas más cosas jiji

Enhorabuena DP por esas Citis, quién lo diría eh?


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Abr 2009)

Juas, ahora estamos seguros que Kujire es una mujer... que enigmática la jodía jaja. Nos suelta las cositas mijita a mijita... si es que...

 ¿Al final acabará subiendo el Sp?... jodo con los bancos...


----------



## luisfernando (13 Abr 2009)

el punto de retorno es GM, quiebra que supondrá 100miles de despidos con la consecuente causa de disturbios en USA


----------



## evidente (13 Abr 2009)

disturbios en usa por la caida de gm, no creo, estimo que será el varapalo para que usa entre de lleno en el cambio y modernización de su matriz energética - renovación de infraestructuras viales - y cambio de la mentalidad americana de "más grande much better" por el concepto smaller - faster - more efficient


----------



## luisfernando (13 Abr 2009)

pero eso que dices será una modernización y cambio para el sector, pero no para la sociedad, estoy leyendo foros americanos que dicen que como caiga GM será una catastrofe, ya que es el pilar básico de EEUU, además, la Seguridad Social, Los subsidios, El paro, etc aumentará, y por no decirte que tienen miedo de perder todo lo que han estado aportando a la SS.


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Abr 2009)

Yo con lo de GM, hoy estoy sintiendo un gran alivio. El viernes vendí las acciones y me quede como estaba... ufff jaja

Al final no se que pasará con esta empresa, lo que está claro que en los USA están metiendo muchísimo dinero al sistema y se nota.


----------



## evidente (13 Abr 2009)

por lo que he leido gm sería divido en dos, un GM rentable y un GM malo que se llevaría las marcas que no tienen el nivel de ventas deseado o requerido (saab, hummer, saturn y pontiac). El equipo que está traando el tema debe de tener en cuenta de la importancia de gm (tanto económico y financiero como moral) y los efectos que tendría en la sociedad americana en su conjunto. Van a limitar al máximo el impacto negativo y no es de estrañar que el estado deba de asumir las deudas a la seguridad social y garantizar los fondos aportados por los trabajadores (aspectos más delicados del tema por su carácter social)


----------



## pioneer (13 Abr 2009)

No, no he visto el Ibex. ¿Que tal va, cabronazo?


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Abr 2009)

En que estaria yo pensando cuando se puso el citi a un pavete...
Por lo demas,joder,mañana otra vez verdes,esto no tiene fin o que?


----------



## Condor (13 Abr 2009)

Recuerden que se los dije: la inflación lo devorará todo; o mejor dicho, la estanflación


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Abr 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Recuerden que se los dije: la inflación lo devorará todo; o mejor dicho, la estanflación



Si yo estoy de acuerdo,pero tendria que haber una misera correcion...

Nada,ni correccion ni hostias


----------



## percebo (13 Abr 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Recuerden que se los dije: la inflación lo devorará todo; o mejor dicho, la estanflación



Estoy totalmente deacuerdo, solo hay que ver el incremento de depositos que ofertan los bancos a tipos altos con vencimiento superior a dos o tres años. El problema es saber cuando va a darse la vuelta la grafica de la inflación. Enero de 2010?.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Abr 2009)

*1575,8-(0,382*(1575,8-102,2)) = 1575,8-(0,618*(1575,8-666,4))
*
Saludos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Estoy totalmente deacuerdo, solo hay que ver el incremento de depositos que ofertan los bancos a tipos altos con vencimiento superior a dos o tres años. El problema es saber cuando va a darse la vuelta la grafica de la inflación. Enero de 2010?.



No entiendo bien ese comentario (no digo que no sea asi,pero no lo entiendo)...no deberia ser justo al reves? Es decir,si hay inflacion hay mucho dinero en circulacion y por lo tanto los bancos necesitan menos de tus depositos y por lo tanto el tipo de interes que te ofrecen es menor? :
Yo entiendo que si ofrecen alto interes es porque el dinero es un bien escaso.

Despues de ver la remontada del down...definitivamente creo que me doy de baja de este mundillo,me supera


----------



## percebo (13 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No entiendo bien ese comentario (no digo que no sea asi,pero no lo entiendo)...no deberia ser justo al reves? Es decir,si hay inflacion hay mucho dinero en circulacion y por lo tanto los bancos necesitan menos de tus depositos y por lo tanto el tipo de interes que te ofrecen es menor? :
> Yo entiendo que si ofrecen alto interes es porque el dinero es un bien escaso.
> 
> Despues de ver la remontada del down...definitivamente creo que me doy de baja de este mundillo,me supera



Los bancos SIEMPRE necesitan tu dinero, y si pueden pagar por el mucho menos que los tipos vigentes en ese momento mejor que mejor.

Por cierto, para mañana puede que tengamos HOSTIS ANTE PORTAS.


----------



## percebo (13 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *1575,8-(0,382*(1575,8-102,2)) = 1575,8-(0,618*(1575,8-666,4))
> *
> Saludos...



NO entiendo nada = nada entiendo.

Saludos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Los bancos SIEMPRE necesitan tu dinero, y si pueden pagar por el mucho menos que los tipos vigentes en ese momento mejor que mejor.



Si,eso es obvio.Yo lo que no veia es esa relacion:
intereses pagados por los bancos aumentan -> inflacion aumenta

Pero vamos...es igual,a ver si es cierto lo de las hostias 



> NO entiendo nada = nada entiendo.
> 
> Saludos.



He pensado exactamente lo mismo


A todo esto,igual hable muy rapido...que significa "HOSTIS ANTE PORTAS"?


----------



## evidente (13 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, para mañana puede que tengamos HOSTIS ANTE PORTAS.[/QUOTE]

Veremos los rsultados que sepresentan mañana si dan pie a dar generar más confianza y entusiasmo


----------



## percebo (13 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si,eso es obvio.Yo lo que no veia es esa relacion:
> intereses pagados por los bancos aumentan -> inflacion aumenta
> 
> Pero vamos...es igual,a ver si es cierto lo de las hostias
> ...



Esa no es la relación causa efecto, esta es la correcta: Banco detecta cambio en el mercado (incremento de inflacion) => Banco oferta nuevo superproducto para joder a sus clientes (deposito a tipo fijo de larga duración).

Vease el ejemplo.

Banco detecta en 2008 cambio en la tendencia de la bolsa (pasa de alcista a bajista) => Banco oferta nuevos super fondos extructurados referenciados a cualquier indice con el capital garantizado (resultado: los jubilatas prestan durante 2,3, o 5 años su dinero al banco a un super rentable 0% de interes)

Reflexión= si no has ido a la comunión de su hijo, si no has ido de copas con el , si no te ha invitado a su casa en el campo o no te ha llevado de putas... NO TIENES UN AMIGO DIRECTOR DE BANCO.


----------



## Kujire (13 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *1575,8-(0,382*(1575,8-102,2)) = 1575,8-(0,618*(1575,8-666,4))
> *
> Saludos...



muy interesante, la fórmula utiliza los fibo desde mínimos y desde máximos que se igualan en el punto de corrección... o eso creo

Es decir, "lascosasasucauce" corrígeme si me equivoco. Caemos desde máximos 1575,8 a un fibo del 38.2%, rebotamos desde mínimos a un fibo de 61.8%. Igualando las dos partes, nos tendría que dar el punto de equilibrio...


----------



## percebo (13 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si,eso es obvio.Yo lo que no veia es esa relacion:
> intereses pagados por los bancos aumentan -> inflacion aumenta
> 
> Pero vamos...es igual,a ver si es cierto lo de las hostias
> ...



Sabria que saldrían las ostias por algun sitio, quiere decir "enemigo a las puertas", pero se podría traducir en este caso como "Ostion contra la puerta", pero en cualquier caso no parece que sea mañana, el s&p al final, bluuuuuf. Eso sí capaces son de cerrar mañana en 875, pa matarlos, no quiero ni pensarlo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Esa no es la relación causa efecto, esta es la correcta: Banco detecta cambio en el mercado (incremento de inflacion) => Banco oferta nuevo superproducto para joder a sus clientes (deposito a tipo fijo de larga duración).
> 
> Vease el ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Eso si tiene sentido (que no digo que sea verdad,pero sentido tiene).Antes no habias hecho referencia a lo del tipo fijo en relacion a las referenciadas a indices 

Molaria que ofertasen una visita a un puticlub por domiciliar la nomina,eso es lo que yo entiendo por una politica agresiva de captacion de clientes 

Edito:Ah...hostis de hostiles...


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *1575,8-(0,382*(1575,8-102,2)) = 1575,8-(0,618*(1575,8-666,4))
> *
> Saludos...



Me ha hecho gracia este post y aunque no me gusta mucho revelar mis métodos, porque luego me sale la gente con que digo noseque gilipolleces de las lunas llenas, observen lo siguiente:

* Raiz cuadrada de 2 = 1.4142
* Mínimo en S&P de 2008 = 10 de noviembre
* Maximo en S&P de 2009 = 6 de enero 
* Maximo de enero en S&P = 942.75
* Dias de trading entre mínimo y máximo = 31 días

942.75 / 1.4142 = 666
31 * 1.4142 = 43

El mínimo de 2009 en S&P se hizo en 666 puntos y exactamente en 43 días de trading tras el máximo del 6 enero.

Saquen sus propias conclusiones.

De nada


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> muy interesante, la fórmula utiliza los fibo desde mínimos y desde máximos que se igualan en el punto de corrección... o eso creo
> 
> Es decir, "lascosasasucauce" corrígeme si me equivoco. Caemos desde máximos 1575,8 a un fibo del 38.2%, rebotamos desde mínimos a un fibo de 61.8%. Igualando las dos partes, nos tendría que dar el punto de equilibrio...



Premio para la señorita... 1013 allá vamos...


----------



## tonuel (13 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Saquen sus propias conclusiones...













Saludos


----------



## percebo (13 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Premio para la señorita... 1013 allá vamos...



Pues nada, si tan claro está, aqui os dejo el camino hacia una pasta sin sobresaltos:
Call OESX 2800 Sep 09 - *ultimo: 23.9 * 

Ojo que no digo que no sea verdad, lo comento porque si es así es una super apuesta y os podeis olvidar de las fluctuaciones.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me ha hecho gracia este post y aunque no me gusta mucho revelar mis métodos, porque luego me sale la gente con que digo noseque gilipolleces de las lunas llenas, observen lo siguiente:
> 
> * Raiz cuadrada de 2 = 1.4142
> * Mínimo en S&P de 2008 = 10 de noviembre
> ...



Pues la verdad es que me da el 21 de Abril, y no el 22? : donde fallo, no cuentas el día de hoy como de trading...? El día final no lo cuentas...?

Saludos...


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *1575,8-(0,382*(1575,8-102,2)) = 1575,8-(0,618*(1575,8-666,4))
> *
> saludos...



1013 !!!
.....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Pues nada, si tan claro está, aqui os dejo el camino hacia una pasta sin sobresaltos:
> Call OESX 2800 Sep 09 - *ultimo: 23.9 *
> 
> Ojo que no digo que no sea verdad, lo comento porque si es así es una super apuesta y os podeis olvidar de las fluctuaciones.



El dinero es de pobres percebo, esto está por encima de lo material, es místico...

Por cierto y aprovechando el post, más vale que el Ibex se desacople rápido de los yankees (a ver si me lee Starkiller, que lo preguntó y nadie le respondió...), porque la fórmula que he puesto más arriba en el caso del IBEX35 no hace mucha gracia... 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que me da el 21 de Abril, y no el 22? : donde fallo, no cuentas el día de hoy como de trading...? El día final no lo cuentas...?
> 
> Saludos...



Ayer al final corregí y dije que sería entre el 20 y el 22, tengo otra razón para que el 22 sea el día de giro, pero si ocurre ya la diré en su momento.


----------



## percebo (13 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El dinero es de pobres percebo, esto está por encima de lo material, es místico...
> 
> Por cierto y aprovechando el post, más vale que el Ibex se desacople rápido de los yankees (a ver si me lee Starkiller, que lo preguntó y nadie le respondió...), porque la fórmula que he puesto más arriba en el caso del IBEX35 no hace mucha gracia...
> 
> Saludos...



Estas equivocado, no te das cuenta de que estamos jugando con billetes del monopoli?, en realidad el dinero que mueve la bolsa ahora mismo no es real, dentro de poco siguiendo el ejemplo Tanzanes tendremos bonitos billetes para compra "Paseo de recoletos" "Central Electrica" o "Estación norte".

Asi que porque no jugarselo en vez de quemarlo? esto es como jugar al poker con garbanzos.


----------



## Venganza (13 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *1575,8-(0,382*(1575,8-102,2)) = 1575,8-(0,618*(1575,8-666,4))
> *
> Saludos...



Alguien puede explicar esto para que lo entendamos el resto de los mortales .

Creo entender algunas cifras pero otras como la 102,2 no se a que se refiere y la 1575,8 supongo que se refiere al maximo del sp.


----------



## tonuel (13 Abr 2009)

Venganza dijo:


> Alguien puede explicar esto para que lo entendamos el resto de los mortales .



No preguntes... mejor ve cavando una trinchera para refugiarte el dia 21... :



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Abr 2009)

Venganza dijo:


> Alguien puede explicar esto para que lo entendamos el resto de los mortales .
> 
> Creo entender algunas cifras pero otras como la 102,2 no se a que se refiere y la 1575,8 supongo que se refiere al maximo del sp.



Lo ha explicado muy bien Kujire en la página anterior, el 102,2 es el mínimo del S&P de 1982, estamos corrigiendo 25 años de bolsa... :

Saludos...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1584696-post35012.html


----------



## tonuel (13 Abr 2009)

*Mírenme a los ojos gacelillas...*




Saludos


----------



## creative (13 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *Mírenme a los ojos gacelillas...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu que pasa, que aunque haya rally alzista tambien hay cosas que se pueden certificar.


----------



## tonuel (13 Abr 2009)

creative dijo:


> tu que pasa, que aunque haya rally alzista tambien hay cosas que se pueden certificar.



General Motors es de pobres... a ver si quiebra ya... 



Saludos


----------



## creative (13 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> General Motors es de pobres... a ver si quiebra ya...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



una caña vale al dia de hoy mas que una accion de GM, tengo 10 euros que hago? me hecho 6 cañas o pillo 7acciones que parece que va parriba


----------



## donpepito (13 Abr 2009)

Como predije... citi me la ha vuelto a jugar... estos minoritarios quieren subir la cot a 5.00USD durante la semana.

En fin.... mañana me vuelvo a mi queridisimo IBEX... el SAN a 7,00€ esta semana. arghhhh!!!

Me puede confirmar alguno si CITI ha tocado los 3.12USD despues de las 20:00h ?

thx!


----------



## tonuel (13 Abr 2009)

creative dijo:


> una caña vale al dia de hoy mas que una accion de GM, tengo 10 euros que hago? me hecho 6 cañas o pillo 7acciones que parece que va parriba




Pues yo quiero unas cuantas en papel... se ve que soy un sentimental... :o










Saludos


----------



## percebo (13 Abr 2009)

Oh seguidores del falso idolo Ibex, se me ha revelado el nuevo número de la bestia, olvidad el 666, el número que os devolverá al caos de vuestro ladino Dios es el *888*0.

Temblad ante el incunable que el profeta Tonuel me ha revelado a través de una hoguera inextinguible de acciones de General Motors.







En el fondo os estamos haciendo un favor.

Si Tonuel y yo nos pasasemos al lado oscuro larguista, la ley de sentimiento contrarío acabaría con este Rally en un pispas.... pensandlo, pensadlo...


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Abr 2009)

saludos bnybs


----------



## awai (13 Abr 2009)

He abierto el Chart para ver una cosilla del dow, y me pone en anuncios relevantes esto.

_BANCO SANTANDER, S.A.: Harbinger Capital Partners Master Fund I, LTD comunica posición corta. 
Harbinger Capital Partners Master Fund I, LTD comunica posición corta. _

Para los que sabeis, ¿que significa?


----------



## percebo (13 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> He abierto el Chart para ver una cosilla del dow, y me pone en anuncios relevantes esto.
> 
> _BANCO SANTANDER, S.A.: Harbinger Capital Partners Master Fund I, LTD comunica posición corta.
> Harbinger Capital Partners Master Fund I, LTD comunica posición corta. _
> ...



Que un head found piensa que es hora de hacer caja con los papeles que reparte el tio Botin?.

Que cabrones, encima a la hora de irse a dormir.


----------



## chollero (13 Abr 2009)

mañana se hunden las bolsas GM para arriba como un cohete, segun mi sistema secreto


----------



## awai (13 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Que un head found piensa que es hora de hacer caja con los papeles que reparte el tio Botin?.
> 
> Que cabrones, encima a la hora de irse a dormir.



Osea que no compro SAN ? Mira que tengo la orden casi preparada 
Sabio Mulder dijo que subiria hasta 7 como poco y yo me fio que se le ve que sabe


----------



## Kujire (14 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... GS*

Los resultados de GS(Goldman Sachs) en el 1er trim. se salen de la gráfica, los ingresos aunmentan un 20% mucho mejor de lo esperado, hasta los 3.39$ acción.


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Y entonces, me direis los que operais en el ibex, queda recorrido para este indice ya que en los otros dos es así (al menos aparentemente), pues la verdad no lo sé, mirar la grafica, ahora mismo estamos a los mismos niveles que teniamos en 28 de enero y si os fijais, casi todos los valores estan pegados a una resistencia muy fuerte (creo que el bbva no), *de hecho el santander esta en la misma cotización que tenía el día 28 de enero*. Así que quien sabe lo que pasará, pero yo diria que en los valores en los que están les van a soltar papel hasta aburrirse, eso sí el que se escape de la resitencia seguro que pega un arreón de narices.





awai dijo:


> Osea que no compro SAN ? Mira que tengo la orden casi preparada
> Sabio Mulder dijo que subiria hasta 7 como poco y yo me fio que se le ve que sabe



Siete euros por uno de los bancos mas poderosos del mundo?, barato se me hace. Adelante si es lo que te pide el cuerpo. Esto no puede mas que seguir subiendo.

Seguramente no pillo bien la ironía (me equivoco?).

Creo que es hora de una ducha y a la cama.
Buen descanso a todos.


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Los resultados de GS(Goldman Sachs) en el 1er trim. se salen de la gráfica, los ingresos aunmentan un 20% mucho mejor de lo esperado, hasta los 3.39$ acción.



Que espera holliwod para darle el oscar al mejor maquillaje a esos alegres y creativos contables?.


----------



## Speculo (14 Abr 2009)

Así que, señores, mañana nos vamos en la apertura al 8.750-8.800.
El que pueda salirse en la primera media hora, que lo haga y que cargue luego más adelante, hacia el mediodía. 
Porque tengan ustedes por seguro que el índice, después del tirón inicial, se va al 8.600 en menos de lo que se acaba un estornudo.


----------



## nief (14 Abr 2009)

Hombre esos cortos no molan nada... significa que cuentan con comprar mas barato...

Madre mia GM a la bancarrota, donde esta el hilo de Gm se va a la mierda?

Las implicaciones son brutales


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

nief dijo:


> Hombre esos cortos no molan nada... significa que cuentan con comprar mas barato...
> 
> Madre mia GM a la bancarrota, donde esta el hilo de Gm se va a la mierda?
> 
> Las implicaciones son brutales



Por que? tienes un Chevrolet y temes no tener piezas de recambio?. Anda que eso no esta descontado.


----------



## awai (14 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Siete euros por uno de los bancos mas poderosos del mundo?, barato se me hace. Adelante si es lo que te pide el cuerpo. Esto no puede mas que seguir subiendo.
> .



Coño, los americanos tb van bastante flojitos(bac 11 y citi 3,70 creo) de cotización, de todas formas lo de los 6,50 lo comente en otro post, con dibujito y todo, por eso vendí todo el jueves.
Si rompe a la alza (osea 6,60) yo creo que volvere a entrar, porque la siguiente son 7 y poco (en eso si que coincido), y en esa...volvere a vender.
Ya se que si todo dice que mantenga, debería mantener, y que soy tonto por no hacerlo, pero... es el sistema que llevo usando desde que empece (osea desde finales de enero) y de momento tengo buenas plusvalias (la suerte del principiante supongo).

Lo de Mulder no es ironia, pienso que sabe un huevo, pero vamos, para mi cualquier que sepa manejar bien los fibo ya es una maquina, todavia soy muy nuevo.


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Así que, señores, mañana nos vamos en la apertura al 8.750-8.800.
> El que pueda salirse en la primera media hora, que lo haga y que cargue luego más adelante, hacia el mediodía.
> Porque tengan ustedes por seguro que el índice, después del tirón inicial, se va al 8.600 en menos de lo que se acaba un estornudo.



Otro bajista? ahora si que rompemos la resistencia. Conteneos que a este paso plantamos los indices en maximos de 2008.


----------



## Kujire (14 Abr 2009)

Esa Contabilidad Oeeeee oeeee!!

GS pretende devolver los fondos del TARP tan pronto como les sea posible, para ello lanza un plan de choque en dónde pretende emitir 5B$ de acciones, es decir una ampliación, y además reducirá su dividendo en un 25%.

Esto afectará negativamente a la cotización, así que si alguien tiene GS, que eche el piro pero ya ya que luego es peor. Ya pierde 2$, dense prisa.


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Coño, los americanos tb van bastante flojitos(bac 11 y citi 3,70 creo) de cotización, de todas formas lo de los 6,50 lo comente en otro post, con dibujito y todo, por eso vendí todo el jueves.
> Si rompe a la alza (osea 6,60) yo creo que volvere a entrar, porque la siguiente son 7 y poco (en eso si que coincido), y en esa...volvere a vender.
> Ya se que si todo dice que mantenga, debería mantener, y que soy tonto por no hacerlo, pero... es el sistema que llevo usando desde que empece (osea desde finales de enero) y de momento tengo buenas plusvalias (la suerte del principiante supongo).
> 
> Lo de Mulder no es ironia, pienso que sabe un huevo, pero vamos, para mi cualquier que sepa manejar bien los fibo ya es una maquina, todavia soy muy nuevo.



No me refería a Mulder, me referia a la vez que dijiste que te gustaba comprar barato, por eso dudaba. Por supuesto todo es relativo y pasada esa resistencia, por supuesto que puede llegar a 7.


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Esa Contabilidad Oeeeee oeeee!!
> 
> GS pretende devolver los fondos del TARP tan pronto como les sea posible, para ello lanza un plan de choque en dónde pretende emitir 5B$ de acciones, es decir una ampliación, y además reducirá su dividendo en un 25%.
> 
> Esto afectará negativamente a la cotización, así que si alguien tiene GS, que eche el piro pero ya ya que luego es peor. Ya pierde 2$, dense prisa.



Si no lo veo no lo creo, mañana se me escapa el tren... Que simpaticos contables.


----------



## awai (14 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> No me refería a Mulder, me referia a la vez que dijiste que te gustaba comprar barato, por eso dudaba. Por supuesto todo es relativo y pasada esa resistencia, por supuesto que puede llegar a 7.



Sip, compra barato mola, de hecho tengo el EXCEL con todo lo que llevo invertido, todo lo que se han llevado en comisiones, todo lo que me va a crujir hacienda y esas cosas y tengo una compra de SAN a 4,29 y vendida a 5,19 (de Marzo por cierto) osea que si hubiera mantenido las acciones (además de tener un marcapasos) tendría unas grandes plusvalias.


----------



## awai (14 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Si no lo veo no lo creo, mañana se me escapa el tren... Que simpaticos contables.



Hablando de contables creativos

Los gestores del TARP investigan si los bancos manipularon sus cuentas para acceder a las ayudas públicas - Cotizalia.com


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Sip, compra barato mola, de hecho tengo el EXCEL con todo lo que llevo invertido, todo lo que se han llevado en comisiones, todo lo que me va a crujir hacienda y esas cosas y tengo una compra de SAN a 4,29 y vendida a 5,19 (de Marzo por cierto) osea que si hubiera mantenido las acciones (además de tener un marcapasos) tendría unas grandes plusvalias.



Ahi si que no te equivocas, invertir en salud es lo mejor que puedes hacer. De todas maneras, podrías, al acercarte a una resistencia o un soporte, desacerte de solo una parte de lo que lleves invertido, de esta manera si se da la vuelta ahí tienes margen para salir sin mucho daño y en caso de cruzarla trincar parte de ese dinero (comisiones aparte que te ahorras), todo depende de la fuerza de la resistencia que te vayas a encontrar.

No me hagas tampoco mucho caso, porque yo pensaba que fibo era la Federación internacional de Balonciesto. :


----------



## nief (14 Abr 2009)

Info, Comments, Opinions and Facts About Goldman Sachs

Info, Comments, Opinions and Facts About Goldman Sachs


----------



## nief (14 Abr 2009)

Info, Comments, Opinions and Facts About Goldman Sachs: Is Goldman Sachs Manipulating the Stock Market? - It Sure Looks Like It


----------



## Carolus Rex (14 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Hablando de contables creativos
> 
> Los gestores del TARP investigan si los bancos manipularon sus cuentas para acceder a las ayudas públicas - Cotizalia.com



Esto es de locos.... o se creen que somos gilipollas o algo....

Ahora quieren hacernos creer que los bancos americanos no estaban mal. Que todo fué una broma y que maquillaron sus cuentas para quedarse con la pasta del gobierno. No se lo creen ni ellos.
Los resultados de los próximos dias podemos sospechar que van a salir muy pero que muy positivos... esto apesta... el asunto se va a poner mas jodido de lo que parece.

La única solución que encuentran es mentir, y la última mentira supera a la anterior. No tienen ni puta idea de lo que tienen que hacer.
Va a estallar,y cuando estalle se van a poner las cosas muy pero que muy feas. 
En cuanto volvamos a la realidad no solamente tendremos que aumentar nuestras reservas de latún, sino que, como ha dicho Tonuel, podemos ir pensando en cavar trincheras...

Yo no era madmaxista pero ahora ya estoy acojonado...

En cuanto a los indices los están manejando a su antojo......


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Esto es de locos.... o se creen que somos gilipollas o algo....
> 
> ..




Gilipollas no se, pero un poco masocas seguro que lo somos





Carolus Rex dijo:


> Ahora quieren hacernos creer que los bancos americanos no estaban mal. Que todo fué una broma y que maquillaron sus cuentas para quedarse con la pasta del gobierno. No se lo creen ni ellos.
> Los resultados de los próximos dias podemos sospechar que van a salir muy pero que muy positivos... esto apesta... el asunto se va a poner mas jodido de lo que parece.
> 
> La única solución que encuentran es mentir, y la última mentira supera a la anterior. No tienen ni puta idea de lo que tienen que hacer.
> ...



Pues eso no es nada, aqui los bancos es estan quedando los inmuebles de embargo a precio de tasación, imaginate la solución que tiene eso, o quiebra cuando llegue el momento de tasarlos a precio de mercado o hiperinflacion para que nuestros bolsillos absorvan la diferencia



Carolus Rex dijo:


> En cuanto volvamos a la realidad no solamente tendremos que aumentar nuestras reservas de latún, sino que, como ha dicho Tonuel, podemos ir pensando en cavar trincheras...
> 
> Yo no era madmaxista pero ahora ya estoy acojonado...
> 
> .



Esa transición ya la he hecho hace unos meses, de hecho creo que es el momento de ir apuntado semanalmente los cambios que vayamos viendo, menudas historias les vamos a contar a nuestros nietos en el futuro cuando no haya ni luz para la tele (si llegamos).

s


Carolus Rex dijo:


> En cuanto a los indices los están manejando a su antojo......



Jejejejejeje, como siempre, pero ahora se les nota más porque hay menos pardillos para disimular un poco los chanchullos, seguro que enseguida le pillan el truco y se nota menos.

Bueno ya esta bien, a trabajar que hay que levantar este pais. PO-DE-MOS.

Por cierto yo a lo mío, por si acaso hasta las 09.00 orden de entrar corto a 2181 en futuro de eurostoxx, stop de recompra 2194, a las diez las borro si no entran.

Por cierto, hoy mi bola me dice.... jornada de transición, perqueño descenso para coger fuerza y alcanzar en unas jornadas los fatidicos niveles de 2350, 875 y 8880 (ese si que va a ser un tridente mortifero y no el del barça)

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2009)

A los buenos días!

SAN a 6.60!

El Stoxx tenía el gap algo por debajo pero ya lo ha cerrado, el S&P lo tiene muy arriba.

Continuamos subiendo, no hay nada más que decir.


----------



## Riviera (14 Abr 2009)

Vendidas mis ieneges a 6.67 con entrada en 5.4.Señores,dios existe


----------



## robergarc (14 Abr 2009)

Buenos días, mis SAN siguen viento en popa. Supongo que las aguantaré hasta 7 o hasta el viernes, lo que antes suceda.

Por otra parte, me da que voy a soltar el mierdoso lastre de mis Repsoles y Telefónicas con pequeñas pérdidas, y así con liquidez igual me meto en unas CITI hasta el viernes o lunes.

La semana promete.


----------



## robergarc (14 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> SAN a 6.60!
> 
> ...



Por cierto, querido oráculo Mulder, ¿cómo ves CITI para esta semana? ¿Prolongará la subida de ayer, ante la previsión de buenos resultados del viernes?

¿Suelto otras mierdas y compro?

¿Y cuándo soltar SAN? Ahí el quid.


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> Por cierto, querido oráculo Mulder, ¿cómo ves CITI para esta semana? ¿Prolongará la subida de ayer, ante la previsión de buenos resultados del viernes?
> 
> ¿Suelto otras mierdas y compro?
> 
> ¿Y cuándo soltar SAN? Ahí el quid.



Pues ahora lo analizo que aun no tengo el gráfico. Mi broker de CFDs solo trabaja con valores españoles, desgraciadamente.


----------



## tonuel (14 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> ¿Y cuándo soltar SAN?



Eso es fácil... antes de que se descubra el pastel... :o




Saludos


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

Interdin, no me ha dejado ponerme corto en bankinter cuando estaba a 9.18 la venta, que cabrones. 

Sacais alguna lectura? me estarán protegiendo?


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Interdin, no me ha dejado ponerme corto en bankinter cuando estaba a 9.18 la venta, que cabrones.
> 
> Sacais alguna lectura? me estarán protegiendo?



Ocurre con todos los bancos, excepto SAN y BBVA, que curioso.


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ocurre con todos los bancos, excepto SAN y BBVA, que curioso.



Curioso no es la palabra, quieren todos los cortos para ellos, que cabronazos.


----------



## awai (14 Abr 2009)

Entrada en SAN 6.59
Siguiente resistencia (para mi sistema de tontos) 7.05 (aprox)


----------



## crack (14 Abr 2009)

Os informo que acabo de salirme completamente, terminando de cerrar mis cortos suicidas...

Espero no convertirme en el próximo Apolo Creed, pero me he visto en la obligación de decíroslo para que incluyáis las oportunas correcciones en vuestros sistemas.

De igual forma, y aunque algún agudo forero ya lo habrá podido deducir, os comunico que el sistema de la veleta no sirve, al menos con la de delante de mi casa... lleva unos días medio loca y no hay quien se aclare... o eso o es que la malinterpretaba... hmmm... puede que sea eso... estooo... bueno, que os dejo... tengo cosas que hacer... claro... eso es...


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> Por cierto, querido oráculo Mulder, ¿cómo ves CITI para esta semana? ¿Prolongará la subida de ayer, ante la previsión de buenos resultados del viernes?
> 
> ¿Suelto otras mierdas y compro?
> 
> ¿Y cuándo soltar SAN? Ahí el quid.



Citi está atravesando la resistencia de largo que tiene en 3.76, si lo consigue (y ahora que los bancos están de fiesta parece que si) entraría con poco dinero en 3.77 y con stop en 2.97, una vez esté claro que la pasa aumentaria capital comprando más.

Tiene un obstáculos en 4.66 y 4.77 pero son de poca importancia. el objetivo estaría en los 6.68 - 10 - 12.29

Creo que mientras aguante la subida se podría ir moviendo el stop y esperar a que salte.

Con el SAN yo haré lo mismo, tengo como objetivos 7.03-7.55 pero lo aguantaré hasta que el stop diga basta


----------



## pyn (14 Abr 2009)

Yo no entiendo los últimos movimientos. Supuse que nos iríamos pronto a los 6500 pero por contra hemos tenido un rebote largo hasta los 8700 y no se si llegaremos a los 9000. Como sigo siendo una analfabeto bursatil, me quedo a la espera de volver al pozo.


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

Ahora mismo estamos a maximos del jueves.

Donde esta Apolo cuando se le necesita?.

Compra aunque sea una acción del SAN que me follan, jajajajaja.

A currar.


----------



## robergarc (14 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Citi está atravesando la resistencia de largo que tiene en 3.76, si lo consigue (y ahora que los bancos están de fiesta parece que si) entraría con poco dinero en 3.77 y con stop en 2.97, una vez esté claro que la pasa aumentaria capital comprando más.
> 
> Tiene un obstáculos en 4.66 y 4.77 pero son de poca importancia. el objetivo estaría en los 6.68 - 10 - 12.29
> 
> ...



Gracias mil. Me pensaré qué hacer.


----------



## Speculo (14 Abr 2009)

Veamos. Tras echar un vistazo a lo que está pasando con el Ibex, no puedo por más que descojonarme de lo que veo en las pantallas.
No hay volumen de negocio y el poco que hay se lo están repartiendo entre BBVA y SAN, que dejan algunas sobras para que IBE y TEF coman algo. Hay empresas del Ibex que no han cambiado ni 100.000 acciones a las diez de la mañana.
Lo del jueves pasado fue de risa, pero es que seguimos en la misma dinámica. El mercado no es que esté manipulado, es que no hay nadie cambiando cromos. Un tío se mete ahora con 6.000 euros a comprar algo y te mueve un valor un 1%.
Al no haber volumen, el inversor indocumentado está altamente desprotegido y no puede hacer otra cosa más que perder su dinero, en la creencia infundada de que hay organismos que velan por sus intereses. Y una mierda.

Yo, ahora mismo, no tengo ni un duro metido en la bolsa. Es probable que abra algún largo o algún corto sobre algún índice a lo largo del día, para ver si le saco algunas decenas de puntos, pero nada más. Y mi operativa no es por miedo, si no por asco. Una cosa es el temor a que una noticia mala te hunda la cotización de un índice o una acción. Otra cosa muy diferente es que cuatro gansos hagan con tu dinero lo que les salga de las narices. Y por ahí si que no paso.

Aquí va a pasar algo muy gordo y prefiero subirme en marcha cuando pase que estar en todo el centro de la vía.


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2009)

Pues yo acabo de acumular más criterias confiando en que suban más, aunque de todas las que tengo ahora es la que peor me va hoy, pero también es por esa razón que es un buen momento para acumular 

También estoy pensando en acumular más SAN.

edito: Tengo también MAP y SAB, pero suben como la espuma y no corrigen, no encuentro el punto ideal para entrar con más dinero.


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

Al final me juego hasta el ultimo centimo que habia trincado este mes, corto en BBVA 8.08, viva la ludopatia.

Listo para entrar en perdidas.


----------



## awai (14 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> También estoy pensando en acumular más SAN.



Si sigues así, dentro de poco Botín te invitará a una cena para decidir la nuestra estrategia de la empresa


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Si sigues así, dentro de poco Botín te invitará a una cena para decidir la nuestra estrategia de la empresa



No creo que disfrutarais de la cena, fijate a un jugador de golf que conozco y que se sienta en esa mesa como familiar, se comenta que le llaman "el de los palitos" por cierto un fuerte abrazo y que te recuperes campeon.


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Abr 2009)

Buenos días ^__^

Yo ando a la espera de ver si se aclaraban los futuros de Usa... pero nada Planos, así no hay manera 

¿A qué hora dan los resultados de Jhonson? Los de Intel se que son al cierre.

¡OJO! He leído... que el gran público está entrando... ¿Se aproxima el gran Guano?

Un saludote


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Si sigues así, dentro de poco Botín te invitará a una cena para decidir la nuestra estrategia de la empresa



Pues ya me queda menos porque acabo de aumentar capital


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Abr 2009)

:

¿Se parará en los .900? o hasta el infinito y más allá... :


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

Impresionante el rigor de Invertia, como la misma noticia vale para todo:

MERCADOS. APERTURA DE SESIÓN
*LA BANCA SE CONTAGIA DE GOLDMAN Y EMPUJA EL IBEX EL 0,5%*El sector de la banca es el encargado de mantener en verde al Ibex que repunta algo menos del 0,5%. Los buenos datos llegados desde EE UU donde Goldman ganó un 13% más se dejan notar a este lado donde los parqués continentales abren con ligeras ganancias. La peor parte se la llevó Tokio donde el Nikkei bajó el 1% ante los temores de que General Motors pueda entrar en quiebra. El crudo sigue a la baja con el Brent por debajo de los 52 dólares. 
*El banco Goldman Sachs ganó un 13% más en el primer trimestre de 2009 . *
*El índice Nikkei cae un 0,9% por las preocupaciones sobre GM. (09:35)*

Por cierto:

MERCADOS
LA RENTABILIDAD DE LAS LETRAS A UN AÑO CAE AL 1,270%, EL MÁS BAJO CONOCIDO
El Tesoro adjudicó hoy 4.549 millones de euros en letras a un año, con un interés del 1,270%, el más bajo de esta rúbrica en toda la historia de la deuda pública española, según informó el Banco de España.
(11:07)


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2009)

Acumuladas más MAPs.

Voy llenito de largos tengo para dar y regalar, pero eso ya tocará la semana que viene.


----------



## Tupper (14 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Veamos. Tras echar un vistazo a lo que está pasando con el Ibex, no puedo por más que descojonarme de lo que veo en las pantallas.
> No hay volumen de negocio y el poco que hay se lo están repartiendo entre BBVA y SAN, que dejan algunas sobras para que IBE y TEF coman algo. Hay empresas del Ibex que no han cambiado ni 100.000 acciones a las diez de la mañana.
> Lo del jueves pasado fue de risa, pero es que seguimos en la misma dinámica. El mercado no es que esté manipulado, es que no hay nadie cambiando cromos. Un tío se mete ahora con 6.000 euros a comprar algo y te mueve un valor un 1%.
> Al no haber volumen, el inversor indocumentado está altamente desprotegido y no puede hacer otra cosa más que perder su dinero, en la creencia infundada de que hay organismos que velan por sus intereses. Y una mierda.
> ...



Phew, me sentía como el único idiota ajeno a esta orgía de plusvalías.

Y que conste que no te estoy insultando para que no haya malos rollos, sólo que me siento mejor acompañado fuera de mercado. 

Me pregunto cuánto va durar esto. Si publicaran los resultados del stress test ya habría caído todo.


----------



## chameleon (14 Abr 2009)

yo también estoy fuera desde la semana pasada
veo super arriesgado meterse largo ahora

tengo la sensación de que todo se va a dar la vuelta en cualquier momento


----------



## tonuel (14 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Acumuladas más MAPs.
> 
> Voy llenito de largos tengo para dar y regalar, pero eso ya tocará la semana que viene.




Luego no me vengas llorando hamijo... piensa en tus hijos... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

Me he arriesgado... he comprado algunas GRIFOLS a 11,55€

por cierto SOLARIA está rompiendo los 1,80€


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Luego no me vengas llorando hamijo... piensa en tus hijos... :o



No se preocupe su alteza, hay stops protegiendo beneficios


----------



## Speculo (14 Abr 2009)

Estoy mirando a cintra y... ummmh... no la veo del todo mal para meterse un par de días.
¿Cómo veis la operación vosotros?


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

Ibex rozando los 8880


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Estoy mirando a cintra y... ummmh... no la veo del todo mal para meterse un par de días.
> ¿Cómo veis la operación vosotros?



Obstáculos en 4.19 y 4.43


----------



## Tupper (14 Abr 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> yo también estoy fuera desde la semana pasada
> veo super arriesgado meterse largo ahora
> 
> tengo la sensación de que todo se va a dar la vuelta en cualquier momento



Ídem. el momento fue la segunda y tercera semana de marzo. Ahora no me meto ni de coña.

Esperaré a que vuelva caer todo (confirmación quiebra de GM?) para volver a meterme.


----------



## Speculo (14 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Obstáculos en 4.19 y 4.43



Eso también lo veo yo. De hecho, veo objetivo en 4,11. Pienso que hasta esos niveles hay vía libre ¿No crees?
Hablamos de casi un 6% desde los 3,90 que está ahora.


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

Mucho cuidado con los negocios de la familia DEL PINO... casualmente FERROVIAL ha recuperado desde los 15,xx de la pasada semana hasta los 21,xx actuales.

CINTRA es muy peligrosa.


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Eso también lo veo yo. De hecho, veo objetivo en 4,11. Pienso que hasta esos niveles hay vía libre ¿No crees?
> Hablamos de casi un 6% desde los 3,90 que está ahora.



En fin, eso cada uno como lo vea, a mi me gustan más los valores que no tienen obstáculos por arriba (y a ser posible que los tengan por abajo) porque ahí es donde se hace el BIG money.


----------



## Stuyvesant (14 Abr 2009)

enas.

Si alguno esta pillado en cortos con BBVA, y quiere realizar, que me mande un MP con oferta.

Sí, soy un buitre


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

GRIFOLS está apunto de despegar...


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2009)

Parece que ahora estamos en el lateral que precede a los resultados de los dinosaurios, ya veremos que sale pero es probable que muevan mercado.


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GRIFOLS está apunto de despegar...



A zapatilla azul le gusta GRF a 12 euros y aun falta mucho para ello.


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

opsss... tenemos resistencias en 11,70€/11,90€ ... pero tengo la confianza de que hoy vamos a por ellas.


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

parece que los 8880 eran muchos, a ver esta tarde, porque es curioso ver como ni se ha inmutado el futuro del s&p ante la brutal subida del eurostoxx, esta tarde hay fiesta, solo hace falta saber si es roja o verde.


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2009)

Pues ya me ha saltado el stop en el SAN, tal vez por ponerlo demasiado cerca pero les he sacado bastante, sigo manteniendo MAP, CRI y SAB.

Habrá que ir pensando en cual será la siguiente para entrar largos.


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

ENAGAS era de mis favoritas... la recomendé el jueves pasado... lamentablemente está muy arriba +4,93% ahora ... no me ha dejado compra.... como me hubiese gustado.


----------



## awai (14 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ya me ha saltado el stop en el SAN, tal vez por ponerlo demasiado cerca pero les he sacado bastante, sigo manteniendo MAP, CRI y SAB.
> .



Botín ya no es tu amigo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Abr 2009)

¿Cuándo presentan resultados 1T09 los grandes del Ibex?

Me interesa mucho Telefónica porque Repsol parece claro que sacó toda la basura con los resultados del 4T08 y tiene los deberes hechos.

Toda esta subida del Ibex se está haciendo con Telefónica casi "a la contra".

Justo cuando Repsol publicó los resultados del 4T08 (maaaalos) tocó fondo su cotización, a lo mejor pasa lo mismo con Tef.


----------



## chameleon (14 Abr 2009)

no creo que haya tocado fondo repsol ni ningún valor del ibex

a rep le fue muy mal el último trimestre del 2008 como dices, y salvó mucho los precios record del crudo. pero en 2009 la cosa no está mejor, cada vez más industria parada, baja el consumo y el crudo casi 3 veces más barato que en 2008.

además le quieren incar el diente, ya sabes. si lo hemos visto rondando los 11, no me extrañaría llegar a los 10, o incluso los 9 que es donde (ahora) se supone que sacyr tiene que aportar más garantías y asi forzarles a vender.

a ver que hacen los bancos ejpañoles cuando llenen sus balances de la kk de las entidades que se coman

edit: hemos llegado como mucho a niveles del 2003, hay que retroceder más


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

*woolworth deutschland se declara insolvente; 11.000 empleos en peligro*


----------



## awai (14 Abr 2009)

alguna ayuda, me voy a la otra oficina, sin internet XD
vendo o no XD


----------



## Kujire (14 Abr 2009)

Buenos Días Spain!!!

Los green-gos se empiezan a despertar: .... y meten miedo?, que poca vergüenza tienen estos europeos ... se levantan y hala! con las plumas en la cabeza ains ains. 

Esta semana presentan resultado Citi, JPM, ... estamos a la espera del las Ventas Minoristas, atención este dato va a ser fundamental... las del mes pasado rompieron una tendencia bajista, y las de Marzo? confirmarán la rotura o por el contrario sólo habrá sido un parón por la temporada de rebajas y ahora volvemos a la realidad? Ojo con este dato...

PD: Gracias Borjita!


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2009)

Pues he ajustado stops por si acaso en las demás, no me ha gustado mucho lo que ha hecho el SAN. Mis CRI ya están muy cerca de saltar.


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

Hoy SAN va descompensado al BBVA...


----------



## Kujire (14 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... JNJ*

Aviso a navegantes: Los que tengan BACs o Citis aprendan de lo de GS, va a ampliar capital para pagar al Gob jur jur

J&J resultados mejores de lo esperados, pero las ventas disminuyen un 7%, y las internacionales un 10%, o sea que parece que estamos ante otro caso de contabilidad creativa

Obama hablará hoy:


----------



## Tupper (14 Abr 2009)

Kujire buenos días

¿qué opinas de la "filtración" al NYT respecto a que los 19 bancos van a pasar el stress test?

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/09/business/09bank.html

_Regulators say all 19 banks undergoing the exams will pass them._


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

Es muy probable que citi ponga en circulación nuevas acciones.... hoy lo de MAPFRE... tiene que ver con el +2x,xx% AIG -de ayer- ?


----------



## tonuel (14 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Obama hablará hoy:




Vended todo antes insensatos... :


luego no digais que no os avisamos... :o



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (14 Abr 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Kujire buenos días
> 
> ¿qué opinas de la "filtración" al NYT respecto a que los 19 bancos van a pasar el stress test?
> 
> ...



... no os suena a la típica estrategia progre de ir soltando cosas a ver que pasa? podrán decir lo que quieran pero una no puede vivir de mariscadas, ... y como el camarero no te quiere servir más te vas a otra restaurante jur jur, es obvio que si un banco no pasa el stress test en ningún caso podría ir a una ampliación de capital de forma legal... 

Wow! Bernanke acaba de hablar y Bang!! ya estamos subiendo disparados!!


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2009)

Pues yo acabo de acumular más SABs. Creo que hoy acabaremos subiendo a pesar de todo lo demás. El sentimiento del hilo también parece ir hoy en la dirección agorera.


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Abr 2009)

vais a flipar con la morosidad de bancos en este primer trimestre!!

y con la de junio aun mas!


----------



## awai (14 Abr 2009)

Uf, casi vendo con perdidas ^_^
La cosa pinta bien (eso me ha dicho el que sabe) que mantenga un poco más, todo sea que perdamos el y yo.


----------



## Sleepwalk (14 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ... no os suena a la típica estrategia progre de ir soltando cosas a ver que pasa? podrán decir lo que quieran pero una no puede vivir de mariscadas, ... y como el camarero no te quiere servir más te vas a otra restaurante jur jur, es obvio que si un banco no pasa el stress test en ningún caso podría ir a una ampliación de capital de forma legal...
> 
> Wow! Bernanke acaba de hablar y Bang!! ya estamos subiendo disparados!!



Si que sube, sí.
Ha sido salir los datos y 50 puntos abajo de un piñazo.
Datos de EEUU 
Ventas al por menor -1,1 % mucho peor a lo esperado

Editorecios de producción de EEUU bajan 1,2 % cuando se esperaba que quedaran sin cambios.

La subyacente que es lo que más miran los operadores queda sin cambios cuando se esperaba subida de 0,1 %

En interanual el general baja el 3,5 % y el subyacente sube 3,8%. Esta es la mayor bajada del general desde enero de 1950.


Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Kujire (14 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... Ventas minoristas*

Ventas minoristas.... malas malas, todo decrece....

ojo con esos stops... han hecho una figura nueva de análisis técnico, la joroba de camello! 20 puntos p'arriba y 20 puntos p'abajo

PPI baja 1.2%

Que curioso que Bernanke se ponga a hablar cuando salen los datos minoristas mucho peor de lo esperado ... es como si los gabinetes de prensa lo hubiesen preparado para que amortiguara el impacto ... que va! no me hagan caso son imaginaciones mías...


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

Hay que seguir manteniendo la bolsa arriba.... desde hace +mes.... la parodia está funcionando a la perfección! XD


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Abr 2009)

Acabo de llegar, mierda, ¿qué le pasa al SAN? Está cayendo en picado... y su amiguito BBVA ahí, tan digno.


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

Mira que empezo mal la mañana, pero esta cogiendo un colorcito rojo, como siga voy cargado hasta las trancas.


----------



## Kujire (14 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... BAC*

según Wachovia (vete tú a saber quienes son estos pringaos...) BAC necesitaría aumentar capital.... y lo rebaja a VENDER

... de momento BAC sube en pre-apertura, ... si alguno tiene BAC que la ponga bajo vigilancia, si no podéis vigilarla(sólo en ese caso) recomiendo que hagáis efectivas las plusvalías, yo le hago caso a DP que es el rey del céntimo y le va bien


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

Muchas gracias.... tengo que realizar una terapia de largos.... luego está la teoría de... 

QUIEN SE CONFORMA CON 1000,00€ no se MERECE 100.000,00€

Siempre es mejor sumar que restar! XD


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2009)

Fuera de CRI, también me ha saltado el stop superajustado que puse, que con la que está cayendo no es plan de aguantar de cualquier manera.

Si la cosa se pone fea hay que tomar las de villadiego enseguida, aunque sigo aguantando SAB y MAP.


----------



## Kujire (14 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... Ventas minoristas*

Los medios empiezan a hacerse eco de la noticia, las cróncas empiezan por:



> "las ventas minoristan caen *inesperadamente* ... "



jur jur qué parte de la palabra "inesperadamente" no soy capaz de comprender... sabiendo que venimos cayendo desde hace meses, que el desempleo está disparado, que las autos están en quiebra, que ya ni la gasolina tira... y parece que el "yanosestamosrecuperandismo" niega la mayor .... 

vamos que nos vamos!!!


----------



## chameleon (14 Abr 2009)

ojo qu ele sacamos al dow casi 800 puntos
¿de verdad pensáis que el rebote seguirá?

la oxtia puede ser memorable


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Los medios empiezan a hacerse eco de la noticia, las cróncas empiezan por:
> 
> 
> jur jur qué parte de la palabra "inesperadamente" no soy capaz de comprender... sabiendo que venimos cayendo desde hace meses, que el desempleo está disparado, que las autos están en quiebra, que ya ni la gasolina tira... y parece que el "yanosestamosrecuperandismo" niega la mayor ....
> ...



Al IBEX le da igual, le han aplicado el desfibrilador y ahi va, p'arriba.

No me había dado tiempo a poner los stops al SAN y se ha recuperado un poco, menos mal.


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

Alguna idea sobre que soporte fuerte podemos tener en el eurostoxx?


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, creeis que la subida de T5 se debe solo a la mierda de noticia que ha salido hoy en referencia a la bajada de publicidad en las televisiones? porque si es así es para cortarse las venas.


----------



## Kujire (14 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Al IBEX le da igual, le han aplicado el desfibrilador y ahi va, p'arriba.
> 
> No me había dado tiempo a poner los stops al SAN y se ha recuperado un poco, menos mal.



si es que es verdad, que hasta 2010 aún hay mucha tela que cortar



> El economista Niño Becerra calcula que el paro en España llegará al 30% en 2012
> 15:03 Fuente: eleconomista
> 
> El catedrático de Economía del Instituto Químico de Sarrià (IQS) Santiago Niño Becerra ha vaticinado hoy que la tasa de paro española será del 30% en el año 2012, por lo que aproximadamente una persona de cada tres del total de la población activa estará desocupada.
> ...


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Alguna idea sobre que soporte fuerte podemos tener en el eurostoxx?



2136, no debería pasar ese nivel hacia abajo.

Te lo juro por Snoopy


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Abr 2009)

Santo cielo, lo he vendido todo... :


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Abr 2009)

Ufff calla calla... que hoy he estado llegando a perder 500 euros... vamos... Acojonao, porqué esto tenía pinta de no parar...


----------



## Kujire (14 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Alguna idea sobre que soporte fuerte podemos tener en el eurostoxx?



En la actualidad peleando el 2175, aunque yo vería con buenos ojos el 2125


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

*sec investiga posible infracción ley por parte de bank of america*


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2009)

Pues acabo de acumular más MAPs. Yo solo veo pequeñas correcciones pero ningún ánimo de bajar en serio.

En fin, espero que vaya bien y comprar muchas más


----------



## chameleon (14 Abr 2009)

830 puntos dow/ibex xD

de verdad no os da miedo?


----------



## Misterio (14 Abr 2009)

No se cansan de meterle gasolina al asunto, cuando arda va a ser un digno espectáculo.

SAN 6.79 / 6.41 se esta convirtiendo en un chicharrete ..


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> 830 puntos dow/ibex xD
> 
> de verdad no os da miedo?



Hay que seguir la tendencia y olvidarse de la relatividad de los precios, hay que mirar el mercado con la mente abierta contando con que cualquier cosa puede suceder.

Si eres miedica pon stops cercanos pero la tendencia es la que manda.


----------



## robergarc (14 Abr 2009)

Vendidas todas mis REP, TEF y SAN con ligeras plusvalías. No me gustaba el cariz que estaba tomando esto.

Ipso facto, por supuesto, dentro de CITI a 4.40. Me he comido, por culpa del puto broker, una parte -espero que sea sólo una parte- de la subida de hoy, pero me parece valor barato, bien para aprovechar lo que le queda de rally esta semanita tan caliente, o bien para mantener a más largo.

Jesusito de mi vida...



EDIT: Me prometo no mirar más la puta cotización hasta, como mínimo, las 8 de la tarde. Que esto es un sinvivir, coño.


----------



## Catacrack (14 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> Vendidas todas mis REP, TEF y SAN con ligeras plusvalías. No me gustaba el cariz que estaba tomando esto.
> 
> Ipso facto, por supuesto, dentro de CITI a 4.40. Me he comido, por culpa del puto broker, una parte -espero que sea sólo una parte- de la subida de hoy, pero me parece valor barato, bien para aprovechar lo que le queda de rally esta semanita tan caliente, o bien para mantener a más largo.
> 
> Jesusito de mi vida...



Yo entre ayer 3.38, no quiero saber la de dinero que se han levantado los que entraron a 1$. 

A ver si tenemos suerte y le sacamos una buena tajada.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Abr 2009)

Madre de dios...otro subidon :


----------



## robergarc (14 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Madre de dios...otro subidon :



Este Ibex es un chicharro mierdoso.

:


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> Este Ibex es un chicharro mierdoso.
> 
> :



Por cierto,lo de entrar al citi,mira que lo pienso,y lo repienso...pero es que esas subidas y bajadas del 15% diarias...mi corazon no lo resiste


----------



## robergarc (14 Abr 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo entre ayer 3.38, no quiero saber la de dinero que se han levantado los que entraron a 1$.
> 
> A ver si tenemos suerte y le sacamos una buena tajada.



¿Qué recorrido le ves?


----------



## robergarc (14 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por cierto,lo de entrar al citi,mira que lo pienso,y lo repienso...pero es que esas subidas y bajadas del 15% diarias...mi corazon no lo resiste



Lo mismo me pasaba a mí, pero es que llevaba pensándolo y repensándolo desde que estaba a 1 $. Con eso ya te lo digo todo.

Aunque veremos si la cosa termina en comedia o drama.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Abr 2009)

Por cierto,vaya palo se estan llevando las irreductibles Grifols...le ocurre algo o simplemente se aplica el "la bolsa es asi"? :


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

AIG... es una nueva oportunidad para los que perdieron el AVE -CITI-BAC....


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

GRIFOLS... los jop.... de BSN -SAN- están tirando la cot... vendiendo +450.000 acc


----------



## Catacrack (14 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> ¿Qué recorrido le ves?



El viernes dan los resultados, asi que igual puede ser bueno vender el jueves cuando esten arriba, los resultados del viernes si son positivos ya los habran descontando y si son negativos tocara pegarse una ostia.

Ojala esta semana rozen los 6-7$ y pillamos un buen pellizco.


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2009)

A zapatilla azul le gusta ELE a 15.56.


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

Esta mañana han barrido ENDESA unos segundos... no me gusta y eso que le tengo cariño.... buenas plusv!


----------



## Catacrack (14 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> AIG... es una nueva oportunidad para los que perdieron el AVE -CITI-BAC....



Yo tengo AIG hace 2-3 de meses las compre a 1,50$, luego las vi a 0.39$ y me acojone y no compre mas para rebajar la media. Hace 1 mes tocaron los 2$ y por querer ganar mas no vendi y volvieron a caer a 1$. Ahora quiero hacer caja.

Que projeccion les ven a dia de hoy?


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

Siendo la mayor aseguradora del mundo... dependerá de la recuperación de los bancos... creo que hasta mayo no hay resultados.

Pero lo mismo la suben.... ahora hay mucho peq inversor.... subiendo -right now- XD

*CITI---- se está desinflando!*


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Abr 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo tengo AIG hace 2-3 de meses las compre a 1,50$, luego las vi a 0.39$ y me acojone y no compre mas para rebajar la media. Hace 1 mes tocaron los 2$ y por querer ganar mas no vendi y volvieron a caer a 1$. Ahora quiero hacer caja.
> 
> Que projeccion les ven a dia de hoy?



Lo tuyo si que es un corazon de hormigon armado 



> CITI---- se está desinflando!



Por cierto,hay alguna web donde se pueda seguir el marcado yankee en riguroso directo y gratuita?


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

En GOOGLE finance.


----------



## Tupper (14 Abr 2009)

Un buen post de The Big Picture. ¿Cómo puede GS maquillar pérdidas y postear ganancias "inesperadas" (palabra hoy muy de moda)? 

Pues cambiando su calendario de resultados!! El mes perdido...

Y es que los chicos de GS no les gusta que Obama restrinja sus bonus etc y quieren devolver el TARP funds cuanto antes. Vivir para ver. 

*How to Puff Up Earnings, Goldman Sachs Style*


*By Barry Ritholtz - April 14th, 2009, 8:07AM *

Leave it to the clever boys at Goldman Sachs to turn dross into gold: They have come up with a way to hide massive losses so clever, it requires special comment: *The Orphan Month.*

Yesterday, we noted that the bulk of their profits had come from AIG transfer payments — the theft from taxpayers AIG 100% payouts funded via bailout monies that saw Goldie as one of the largest recipients. Floyd Norris notes that most of the AIG effect was in December. “For the first quarter, the total A.I.G. effect on earnings was, in round numbers, zero.”

How is it possible that this occurred? Isn’t GS on a December to February calendar? Well, there is a small asterisk about that. It seems that GS is moving from a December to a quarterly calendar. Meaning their latest Q is January thru March.

But what of December, with all t he AIG monies and the comparison to the strong December 2007 and all?

In a word, Orphaned:

Goldman’s 2008 fiscal year ended Nov. 30. This year the company is switching to a calendar year. The leaves December as an orphan month, one that will be largely ignored. In Goldman’s news release, and in most of the news reports, the quarter ended March 31 is compared to the quarter last year that ending in February.

The orphan month featured — surprise — lots of writeoffs. The pre-tax loss was $1.3 billion, and the after-tax loss was $780 million.

*Would the firm have had a profit if it stuck to its old calendar, and had to include December and exclude March?*

Truly astounding . . . the word Chutzpah simply does not do it justice . . .

The Big Picture


----------



## robergarc (14 Abr 2009)

He estado mirando ahora la cotización histórica de Citi, y resulta que hace un año justo rondaba los 22-24 $. Sé como funciona esto y que lo pasado no garantiza lo futuro, pero manda huevos que algunos -y yo el primero- nos rasguemos las vestiduras porque pase de 4.40, por ejemplo, a 4.30. Coño, miremos donde estamos, y situémoslo con la perspectiva adecuada.

Si el mundo no se acaba, es tiempo de hacer buenos negocios.


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

Por supuesto... yo siempre me pregunto...... hasta cuanto estás dispuesto a perder?

Es lo seguro... en segundo plano... van las plusvalias.


----------



## Starkiller (14 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> He estado mirando ahora la cotización histórica de Citi, y resulta que hace un año justo rondaba los 22-24 $. Sé como funciona esto y que lo pasado no garantiza lo futuro, pero manda huevos que algunos -y yo el primero- nos rasguemos las vestiduras porque pase de 4.40, por ejemplo, a 4.30. Coño, miremos donde estamos, y situémoslo con la perspectiva adecuada.
> 
> Si el mundo no se acaba, es tiempo de hacer buenos negocios.



Que haya caído un 80% no quiere decir que no vaya a caer otro 80%, que es lo que te importa como inversor.

Es decir, yo creo que en ese sentido mirar precios pasados despista más que ayuda.


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

Esta mañana estuve a punto de comprar A3TV.... y mira por donde +12,xx%


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Abr 2009)

Una preguntilla...

A alguien le parece tirar el dinero a la basura entrar en Grifols ahora mismo?


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

Yo acabo de comprar mas a 11,27€


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo acabo de comprar mas a 11,27€



Entiendo que no lo consideras como tal 
En fin,tanto dudar...al final me ha dado la subasta,creo que esperare a mañana si acaso


----------



## Sleepwalk (14 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo tuyo si que es un corazon de hormigon armado
> 
> Por cierto,hay alguna web donde se pueda seguir el marcado yankee en riguroso directo y gratuita?



DOW JONES INDU AVERAGE NDX Real Time Stock Quotes & Performance | .DJIA | CNBC.com
Para mi es bastante buena. Tiene S&P y futuros cuando está cerrado.
Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

No, no estaba bromeando... a pesar de que el cierre en subasta 11,25€ (estimo) será menor de los 11,27€ he comprado algunas mas.


----------



## robergarc (14 Abr 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Que haya caído un 80% no quiere decir que no vaya a caer otro 80%, que es lo que te importa como inversor.
> 
> Es decir, yo creo que en ese sentido mirar precios pasados despista más que ayuda.



Ni tampoco quiere decir que, con el debido y necesario lapso temporal, vaya a subir ese 500% perdido. Las condiciones financieras y macro de entonces, lo sé, son irreproducibles. Pero aprenderíamos mucho si, aparte de la tendencia terciaria o el trading -modus operandi de muchos-, nos fijáramos más en ciertas condiciones de equilibrio pasado y en el largo plazo, que es donde se hace el buen dinero.

Soy yo el primero que me ciego por el dinero rápido a una semana vista, si puede ser; pero no dejo de reconocer cuál es el caladero al que habría que echar las redes si queremos, tiempo después, recoger dinero de verdad.

El trading es un malvivir para el profesional y un sinvivir para los demás.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No, no estaba bromeando... a pesar de que el cierre en subasta 11,25€ (estimo) será menor de los 11,27€ he comprado algunas mas.



Pues nada,te acompaño en el sentimiento.Finalmente no he esperado a mañana y he comprado unas cuantas a 11,26...

Voy a rezar un poco


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

GRIFOLS... siempre ofrece buenas plusvalias... solo hay que saber vender.

Mucho cuidado con los STOPS... suelen bajar la cot.


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

Vaya caos hoy, alguien ha sacado algo positivo? porque yo despues de conseguir volver a positivos al final todo a la porra, a palmar un poco.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Abr 2009)

Yo he perdido la comision de entrada en las Grifols.El pelotazo lo tengo previsto para mañana


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Vaya caos hoy, alguien ha sacado algo positivo? porque yo despues de conseguir volver a positivos al final todo a la porra, a palmar un poco.



Pues mis stops me han servido para proteger beneficios, me he alegrado mucho de no volver a ver a SAN en los niveles máximos del día, lo siento por quien aun esté dentro.

Esto no quiere decir que mañana SAN baje ni mucho menos, simplemente que me alegro de haber situado el stop en el punto correcto


----------



## robergarc (14 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Vaya caos hoy, alguien ha sacado algo positivo? porque yo despues de conseguir volver a positivos al final todo a la porra, a palmar un poco.



Ligeras plusvalías en SAN -aunque, visto lo visto, me salí antes de tiempo-, que compensan unas pequeñas perdidas que me hube de tragar en REP y TEF.

Pero sí, vista la tarde, una puta mierda de día, pues podía haber sido mejor de lo que fue.

Ahora estoy en Citi. Pero compradas tras la apertura por encima de como está ahora. Confío en esta semana y quizá cuando agote el rally por resultados las mande a esparragar.


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

GRIFOLS, si bien no cede de los 11,00€ ... nos la llevamos a 13,00€ en unos días.


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

AIG, es una montaña RUSA... ahora a 1.59USD... si toca los 1.30USD ... compraré algunas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Abr 2009)

Buenas ludópatas!!!! 

Solo recordaros que la ondaa de la OndaB en la que estamos no va a durar toda la vida (hasta el 21/04 dice Mulder), hay que estar atentos día a día, en breve habrá una corrección que nos hará bajar bastante, para retomar subidas más importantes que las actuales... a partir de allí cat-a-crack! 

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (14 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News .... Obama*

Cada un@ puede perder el dinero como quiera, en el largo plazo o en el corto plazo, es una decisión individual, trabajar en intradía es mucho más compilcado que en días o semanas, no tienes tiempo para pensar sólo ejecutas, la mecánica tiene que estar perfectamente engranada, además si tienes algún vicio, el juego, el alcohol, las drogas.... el intradía te lo buscará y te reventará ese vicio, a los brokers les encanta el intradía porque es mucho más beneficioso en comisiones. Sin embargo el largo plazo tampoco es algo seguro, de hecho mucho pensionistas han perdido todos sus ahorros que habían acumulado durante años, ellos sí que creían en el largo plazo, y ahora nada. Por lo tanto, cabe siempre recordar que hasta Zero una acción tiene siempre recorrido.



> Obama habla delante de los estudiantes de Georgetown, les está explicando que esta recession empezó en el mercado inmobiliario y que es diferente a las otras, si si ¿Obama es burbujista?, se lo está explicando, lo de las subprimes, los SIV, ... como los chicos malos de WS se forraron, como los de AIG se forraron por asegurar esas hipotecas, y como la bubble creció.... luego la bubble explotó .. los precios caen...... los que compraron esos productos basados en subprime no los pudieron vender y los bancos entraron en quiebra y entonces no prestan, y así es como de Wall Street pasa a Main Street.
> 
> Obama les cuenta un cuento: Ërase una vez dos hombre, uno decidió construir su casa sobre una montaña de arena, tan pronto llego una tormenta su casa se vino abajo al no tener unos sólidos cimientos. El otro, el hombre sabio decidió construir su casa sobre roca. "Debemos ser como ese hombre sabio, si queremos reconstruir nuestra economía la tedremos que hacer con unos sólidos cimientos, nuestro objetivo es que para 2020, US tenga la mayor proporción de graduados, más ingenieros más científicos, ...


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

Los americanos se contagian del optimismo... muy rapidamente.... me gusta el termino PUMP and DUMP!

AIG -GANNET, ETC ayer llego +30,00% subida... cerró en +6,xx% y hoy castigo del bueno!


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

Lo siento por el compañero de CITI... ahora han bajado a 4.03USD... es lo mismo!

PUMP and DUMP!


----------



## Kujire (14 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lo siento por el compañero de CITI... ahora han bajado a 4.03USD... es lo mismo!
> 
> PUMP and DUMP!



yo tengo mi propia versión DP

GUN & RUN (al revés también funciona)


----------



## Speculo (14 Abr 2009)

Pues nada. Hoy me he sacado unos beneficios jugando a corto con el Ibex, pero de pura chorra. Jugué a sacarme 30 o 40 puntos de bajada desde los 8850 y al final he sacado más de 100.
¿Conclusión? O se opera al minuto en el intradía o se está en liquidez. El que esté ganando dinero ahora mismo es por potra pura o porque viene desde hace un mes manteniendo posiciones. Así de claro.

Dos cosas:

1.- No tiene sentido el spread que llevamos con el Dow, que cada vez es mayor (mirad las velas semanales, que es para echarse a llorar). No hay nada que lo justifique. Ni tan siquiera la codicia o la especulación.
2.- La subida se ha mantenido casi sin dinero y cuando ha entrado algo sólo lo ha hecho en dos valores que todos sabemos cuales son. El resto ha subido sin volumen y porque sí.

Mal rollo.


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

Nuestro LEONCIO OSAMA... está haciendo la STAMPEDE en WS.


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Cada un@ puede perder el dinero como quiera, en el largo plazo o en el corto plazo, es una decisión individual



Falso, si el forero apolocreed compra ya es una decisión grupal, porque nos jode a todos


----------



## Kujire (14 Abr 2009)

yo temblé por Grifols: cuando ApoloCreed sugirió que quería entrar en ella... DP me puso los dientes largos e iba a iniciar mi análisis...

Por cierto Intel presenta los resultados HOY, con el mercado cerrado....


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

Tengo un analisis por ahí de GRIFOLS... ya te lo pongo, later on!


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Abr 2009)

Uff ahora mismo me imagino al señor Obama telefoneando a los de Intel, para que no se les ocurra cagarla con datitos sin importancia.

Ahora ya en serio ¿Creéis que estas llamadas se producen?:

Cada vez más cerca los 1000 puntos de diferencia...


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

Kujire, llevas de nuevo CITIs?

El lado oscuro me está llamando.


----------



## Speculo (14 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Falso, si el forero apolocreed compra ya es una decisión grupal, porque nos jode a todos



Creo que ha entrado en grifols a última hora, en la subasta. Luego el Dow ha bajado 100 puntos, pero seguro que no hay relación... No la hay ¿Verdad?


----------



## Kujire (14 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire, llevas de nuevo CITIs?
> 
> El lado oscuro me está llamando.



nope DP, estoy fuera de los bankitos

por cierto, una noticia curiosa ...nadie se acordó que Lehman tiene unas posiciones abiertas en distintos mercados de futuros, no sé si sabeis pero en algunos cuando llega el momento te lo ejecutan autom, pérdidas o ganancias para que no tengas que llevarte a casa los trailers de cerdos, o las garrafas de zumo... peeeeero con lo de Lehman... la bancarrota... en fin, que se les olvidó que los de Lehman hacían trading con Uranio, y bueno pues ahora ese contrato ha expirado y al parecer Lehman tiene comprado tanto Uranio Cake como el que tiene IRÁN, es decir que puede hacer una bomba o varias: o venderlo a alguien:

La noticia de que Goldmann ha manipulado su año fiscal ya sale a la luz, por cierto GS ha perdido 1.4B$ en su banca de inversión , es decir, en su pan de cada día... yuyu yuyu


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

Opsss... me ha entrado la orden de CITIs a 4.02USD... tengo la sensación de que voy ....


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

Por cierto peazo cabeza con hombros que acaba de romper el s&p en el grafico de una semana, viva apolo y viva su compra en Grifols.

Ha sido leerlo y vender el segundo corto del eurostoxx.

A ver si dura, en condiciones normales nos iriamos bien abajo, pero tal como esta el mercado, capaz es de rebotar a medio camino.

Por cierto para desajuste el que lleva el futuro del eurostox con el s$p del cierre del jueves a hoy.


----------



## Kujire (14 Abr 2009)

Venga Percebo, te lo veo: Posible señal de entrada de largos 2080, échale un ojo, si la consigues por menos perfecto sino es un buen nivel, stop en 2072 

(no se lo digáis a nadie pero tengo info de que en 30mins se va a animar la cosa)

A ver que tal... si no me llevo un owned


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Venga Percebo, te lo veo: Posible señal de entrada de largos 2080, échale un ojo, si la consigues por menos perfecto sino es un buen nivel, stop en 2072
> 
> (no se lo digáis a nadie pero tengo info de que en 30mins se va a animar la cosa)
> 
> A ver que tal... si no me llevo un owned



Vaya justo al reves, o casi, tenia orden de salir a 2179 y reentrar a 2174

2180 o 2080?


----------



## Kujire (14 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Vaya justo al reves, o casi, tenia orden de salir a 2179 y reentrar a 2174
> 
> 2180 o 2080?



ups, si es 2180, subo el stop para proteger

Corea N expulsa a los inspectores de UN del programa nuclear, a Obama no le gusta ese nuevo "desafío"


----------



## Speculo (14 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Venga Percebo, te lo veo: Posible señal de entrada de largos 2080, échale un ojo, si la consigues por menos perfecto sino es un buen nivel, stop en 2072





percebo dijo:


> Vaya justo al reves, o casi, tenia orden de salir a 2179 y reentrar a 2174
> 
> 2180 o 2080?





Kujire dijo:


> ups, si es 2180, subo el stop para proteger



:: No menterao de ná :o


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ups, si es 2180, subo el stop para proteger
> 
> Corea N expulsa a los inspectores de UN del programa nuclear, a Obama no le gusta ese nuevo "desafío"



Gracias por el consejo, pero mi religion me impide entrar largo, por muy tentadora que suene la propuesta, de todos modos voy a modificar el stop de reentrada a 2172, mas tranquilito.

Casi seguro que tienes razon, pero sigo pensando que a estas alturas es dificil que lleguemos mucho mas arriba, y si se llega mejor yo ya estaré desenganchado.


----------



## Kujire (14 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... FED*

Ojo con BAC pierde un 5%, gacelillas gacelillas ....

Bernanke se prepara para hablar!! ....yo a este HOMBRE le debo mucho


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ojo con BAC pierde un 5%, gacelillas gacelillas ....
> 
> Bernanke se prepara para hablar!! ....yo a este HOMBRE le debo mucho



Yo diria que ese hombre nos debe mucho a todos.


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)




----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Abr 2009)

Es mi imaginacion o hay mucho cabroncete suelto por aqui? 
Por cierto,me uno en las condolencias al compañero del citi...


----------



## Kujire (14 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Casi seguro que tienes razon, pero sigo pensando que a estas alturas es dificil que lleguemos mucho mas arriba, y si se llega mejor yo ya estaré desenganchado.



en este caso voy a ciegas, casi me echan ya... lo he visto cerca:... claro Bernanke está haciendo un resumen de todo lo malo.... eso no anima


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es mi imaginacion o hay mucho cabroncete suelto por aqui?
> Por cierto,me uno en las condolencias al compañero del citi...



No te lo tomes a mal hombre, pero piensa en las posibilidades.

Imagina que le ofreces a Florentino la posibilidad de unirte a su candidatura, y apostar todas las semanas a que gana el Barça, seguro que te paga mas que a Zidane.


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

DNDN - Dendreon Corporation - Google Finance

Un buen retiro... ayer a 7.30USD y en marzo 2.xxUSD


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> en este caso voy a ciegas, casi me echan ya... lo he visto cerca:... claro Bernanke está haciendo un resumen de todo lo malo.... eso no anima



Ya estoy fuera, a ver si continua y nos reenganchamos o nos podemos centrar en jugar con la niña y ver el partidito de futbol. Que mundano soy.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> No te lo tomes a mal hombre, pero piensa en las posibilidades.
> 
> Imagina que le ofreces a Florentino la posibilidad de unirte a su candidatura, y apostar todas las semanas a que gana el Barça, seguro que te paga mas que a Zidane.



No estaria mal,pero soy un tio humilde,con no darme la hostia mañana me conformo...

Aunque creo que va a ser inevitable...


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

Repito la pregunta ahora que la cosa está mas tranquila.

Creeis que tiene algo que ver la subida meteorica de t5 de la ultima semana con la noticia de la bajada de publicidad en las publicas, o es demasiado poco y hay algo más, porque si es eso es para atizarle a la televisión amiga un pedazo de corto xxxl.

Por cierto A3 ha protagonizado la misma locura estos ultimos días, así que o es eso o es que se van a fusionar las dos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Abr 2009)

Cada vez son mas fuertes los rumores de que van a repescar a estas,de ahi el alza de la cotizacion


----------



## robergarc (14 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es mi imaginacion o hay mucho cabroncete suelto por aqui?
> Por cierto,me uno en las condolencias al compañero del citi...



Yo soy el compañero del Citi, fiambre ya para muchos de vosotros. 

No obstante, sigo, por supuesto, dentro. La apuesta va, como mínimo, desde hoy hasta el jueves a última hora o viernes. Si sale bien, perfecto; si no, me replantearía en el sentido de quedarme más a largo. Como decía aquel "Señores, estos son mis firmes principios, pero si no les gustan tengo otros" 

En fin, que la guerra no ha terminado.


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Cada vez son mas fuertes los rumores de que van a repescar a estas,de ahi el alza de la cotizacion



Invertia: 20:10 horas, hefe, Telecinco hace un fichaje estrella para la nueva temporada....


----------



## evidente (14 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> Yo soy el compañero del Citi, fiambre ya para muchos de vosotros.
> 
> No obstante, sigo, por supuesto, dentro. La apuesta va, como mínimo, desde hoy hasta el jueves a última hora o viernes. Si sale bien, perfecto; si no, me replantearía en el sentido de quedarme más a largo. Como decía aquel "Señores, estos son mis firmes principios, pero si no les gustan tengo otros"
> 
> En fin, que la guerra no ha terminado.



Estoy en la misma situación, me quemaban los dedos por darle al "sell" cuando vi la acción a 4.4...confío en el efecto teatro para levantar aún un poco más la cotización...sino a comerme los mocos


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

Citi ha tocado los 3.91USD ... parece que quiere recuperar los 4.00USD


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Abr 2009)

Madre mia...esto acabo de leer en el foro de invertia...acojonado estoy :

Asunto:
HOLA, SOY NUEVO, HE ENTRADO A 11,26, COMO

LA VÉIS?

TIENE QUE ROMPER ALGUN DIA NO?

UN ABRAZO Y GRACIAS


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

Hehehehe... una tierna gacelilla...... GRIFOLS la controlan BSN - BBVA, cuando quieren tumbar el valor -como hoy- siempre van soltando en los momentos claves de la sesión.

Hace un par de semanas, me fue muy bien... recuerdas APOLO? XD


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

Un pardillo americano:

My best friend who works in City told me C will have profit on
earnings becuase some accounting rules have changed and it will
reflect on earnings as profit.
People be patient. Profit is coming up.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hehehehe... una tierna gacelilla...... GRIFOLS la controlan BSN - BBVA, cuando quieren tumbar el valor -como hoy- siempre van soltando en los momentos claves de la sesión.
> 
> Hace un par de semanas, me fue muy bien... recuerdas APOLO? XD



Pero tu es que las mantienes mucho tiempo,asi no vale 

Si...me suena algo como 10,80...10,85...no se si chocheo ya


----------



## evidente (14 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Un pardillo americano:
> 
> My best friend who works in City told me C will have profit on
> earnings becuase some accounting rules have changed and it will
> ...



gracias por el piropo!


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

evidente dijo:


> gracias por el piropo!



Yo llevo Citis por cuarta vez, hoy he comprado de nuevo a 4.02USD.:


----------



## percebo (14 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, mira que os avisé anoche y no me hicisteis caso, sufrir las consecuencias ahora...

Por cierto no me hice caso ni yo, así me ha pintado hoy. 



percebo dijo:


> Oh seguidores del falso idolo Ibex, se me ha revelado el nuevo número de la bestia, olvidad el 666, el número que os devolverá al caos de vuestro ladino Dios es el *888*0.
> 
> Temblad ante el incunable que el profeta Tonuel me ha revelado a través de una hoguera inextinguible de acciones de General Motors.
> 
> ...


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero tu es que las mantienes mucho tiempo,asi no vale
> 
> Si...me suena algo como 10,80...10,85...no se si chocheo ya



Compré en 10.8x luego en 10.63 y al día siguiente en apertura - pillé un gap de +6,xx% y las vendí a 11.35€

Tengo esperanzas... voy a mantenerlas... unos días. :o


----------



## Speculo (14 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Compré en 10.8x luego en 10.63 y al día siguiente en apertura - pillé un gap de +6,xx% y las vendí a 11.35€
> 
> Tengo esperanzas... voy a mantenerlas... unos días. :o



Hace unas horas estabas casi seguro de que se iban para arriba como un cohete. Dentro de otro par de horas, te vas a estar pensando venderlas mañana en la subasta.


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

Estoy aplicando el tratamiento de mi psicologa, mantener en cartera... intradias los justos!


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Abr 2009)

Hombre,Grifols tiene la saludable costumbre de mantenerse verde cuando el ibex esta cayendo...mañana no sera diferente,no?


----------



## chameleon (14 Abr 2009)

eso porque llevamos muchos días subiendo, si aguantas ganas más, sobre todo si no te asustas de bajoncitos

pero sabes que cuando nos demos la vuelta abajo vas a tener que escalonear intradía


----------



## Speculo (14 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hombre,Grifols tiene la saludable costumbre de mantenerse verde cuando el ibex esta cayendo...mañana no sera diferente,no?



¿Pierdes la fe?


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Estoy aplicando el tratamiento de mi psicologa, mantener en cartera... intradias los justos!



Parece que ya van cuajando las buenas costumbres bolsísiticas entre algunos miembros del hilo.

Hay que mantener hasta que haya una buena razón para vender o salte el stop (aunque sea mental).


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que ya van cuajando las buenas costumbres bolsísiticas entre algunos miembros del hilo.
> 
> Hay que mantener hasta que haya una buena razón para vender o salte el stop (aunque sea mental).



Si,como esa entrada que hiciste hace unos dias vendiendo a los 5 minutos...no recuerdo el valor


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

Si, tienes razón... he dejado de ganar muchos cientos de miles de euros por los temores del crack inmediato del -40,00%

Ahora viene cualquier nueva gacela... mete pasta en el SAN (1 MES) y saca más plusvalías que todos los miembros del hilo juntos! XD


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Abr 2009)

La verdad es que esto no tiene mucho que ver con el mercado de valores,pero con la tonteria de antes me he puesto nostalgico 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oKHnmTCGrmE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oKHnmTCGrmE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Abr 2009)

¿Soy yo la única ........... que tiene todavía SAN en cartera?
Acojonaaaaaooooooos.

(podéis sustituir los puntos suspensivos por los calificativos que se os ocurran. sin insultar)


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Soy yo la única ........... que tiene todavía SAN en cartera?
> Acojonaaaaaooooooos.
> 
> (podéis sustituir los puntos suspensivos por los calificativos que se os ocurran. sin insultar)



Me autoquoteo para decirme a mi misma, que mañana tendré un owned como la casa de Botín de grande, cuando SAN baje un 3% en apertura.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me autoquoteo para decirme a mi misma, que mañana tendré un owned como la casa de Botín de grande, cuando SAN baje un 3% en apertura.



Lo recuerdo como si fuese ayer mismo..."dentro de San a 5,82"...


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo recuerdo como si fuese ayer mismo..."dentro de San a 5,82"...



Aún no te he dado suficientemente las gracias por haberte salido a tiempo.

Una pregunta, Apolo, ¿entre todos te estamos causando algún trauma del que solo podrás salir con psicólogo, o lo llevas bien?


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aún no te he dado suficientemente las gracias por haberte salido a tiempo.
> 
> Una pregunta, Apolo, ¿entre todos te estamos causando algún trauma del que solo podrás salir con psicólogo, o lo llevas bien?



No,yo la pasta la tengo para jugarmela aqui en el casino...los traumas se resuelven en silencio,como los hombres 

Eso si,ayudaria bastante que posteaseis algun descalabro que otro...solidaridad foril y tal...

Joder con el barca,les estan bailando otra vez...


----------



## Kujire (14 Abr 2009)

Para los de Citi...



> hay rumores de que los resultados van a ser buenos,



jeje como se nota que quieren mantener la cotización como sea, los resultados salen el viernes y ya "habemus profit" yuyu yuyu


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Abr 2009)

¿A que se debe el mega-subidón-chicharrero de Mapfre? ¿solo a la ampliación de capital?

Yo que las vendí hace un tiempo porque estaba harta de que fueran 1 céntimo hacia adelante y 2 hacia atrás, y hoy da semejante vuelco...


----------



## evidente (14 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Para los de Citi...
> 
> 
> 
> jeje como se nota que quieren mantener la cotización como sea, los resultados salen el viernes y ya "habemus profit" yuyu yuyu




Déjalos, please, déjalos!! Quiero vender las benditas CITIS entre el Jueves o el Vienes (me tiene acojonao Mulder y su fatídico 21), por otro lado sabés algo de Ambac? Tengo algunas en cartera compradas a 0.91 y no se si mantenerlas aún a ver si les recen más hojas


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si,como esa entrada que hiciste hace unos dias vendiendo a los 5 minutos...no recuerdo el valor



Creo que fue BME si no recuerdo mal, salí rápido por 2 razones:

- Agujeros tremendos en el libro de órdenes, de algo así como 7 puntos.
- Stop no demasiado cerca, al menos para un valor sin libro agujereado, pero no demasiado lejos para este.

Yo suelo poner los stops cuando entro por primera vez tras alguna resistencia o directriz que haya por abajo más 3 céntimos. También sirven 3 puntos por debajo de sitios donde se ha corregido recientemente y ha seguido hacia arriba.

Hoy he puesto el stop de SAN justo 3 céntimos por debajo de la primera corrección que ha hecho esta mañana, no debía pasar ese lugar o de lo contrario sería algo muy malo, y tras saltarme el stop esta tarde ha seguido bajando mucho, al final ha cerrado precisamente en el punto donde me ha saltado.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Abr 2009)

Igual que Kujire esta enamorada del señor Bernanke,creo que yo me estoy enamorando de Andres Iniesta...que barbaridad :o

Parece que los americanos hacen su remontada de cada dia,a ver si no se desinflan...


----------



## Speculo (14 Abr 2009)

Joder con el 7950. Resistencia, soporte, resistencia, soporte.... Si los rompe otra vez, USA cierra por los 7.900 y ya tenemos el esperado recorte.


----------



## Kujire (14 Abr 2009)

evidente dijo:


> Déjalos, please, déjalos!! Quiero vender las benditas CITIS entre el Jueves o el Vienes (me tiene acojonao Mulder y su fatídico 21), por otro lado sabés algo de Ambac? Tengo algunas en cartera compradas a 0.91 y no se si mantenerlas aún a ver si les recen más hojas



Vaya, creo que no eres el único que quiere vender sus acciones al final de la semana jeje, en principio el rumor ya es oficial, por eso lo posteé.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Abr 2009)

Huelo a sangreeeee
Que coño pasa con el IBEX? Voy a empezar a acumular posiciones cortas,esto tiene que caer por algun sitio...quien a visto estos precios,es que es verlos y acojona verlos jajajaja
Tonuel prepara los certificados para mañana!!!!


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

Gracias Kujire... +1Billon americano de acc negociadas en estos momentos... esta gente está sacando dinero debajo de las piedras para poder comprar, aunque parezca estupido... yo me salí... porque dudaba mucho de este plan... pero esto es AMERICA!

1 Millon de acc de hace unas semanas, te puede repercutir x4 en beneficios a día de hoy.


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2009)

Se me olvidó comentar .. .mención especial a Unión Fenosa que se despide hoy del Ibex35, después de veintisiete años de cotización, y que mañana ya no se encontrará en nuestro selectivo. 

Y como a rey muerto, rey puesto ya suenan las primeras candidatas a sustituirla. 

Diferentes expertos señalan a Zardoya Otis, Ebro Puleva o Corporación Financiera Alba como sus posibles herederas. 

Si bien, la compañía seguirá cotizando en el Mercado Continuo con normalidad.


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿A que se debe el mega-subidón-chicharrero de Mapfre? ¿solo a la ampliación de capital?
> 
> Yo que las vendí hace un tiempo porque estaba harta de que fueran 1 céntimo hacia adelante y 2 hacia atrás, y hoy da semejante vuelco...



Pues no se que fundamentales hace que suban, pero te puedo asegurar que verlo desde dentro da buen karma 

Y espero que siga así unos días más.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no se que fundamentales hace que suban, pero te puedo asegurar que verlo desde dentro da buen karma
> 
> Y espero que siga así unos días más.



Es por el subidon de AIG,Mapfre seran de nuevo carne de cortos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Abr 2009)

Otra cosa que me sorprende es como sube el Ibex desde los minimos sin Telefonica...creo que a subido Tel desde minimos menos de un 10% cuando los banquitos y cualquier chicharrillo rondan el 20 y el 40%....
Estoy realizando un dossier con el porcentaje de subidas desde minimos de los valores que controlo,voy a cambiar mi modus operandi ya que el intradia solo me da disgustos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Abr 2009)

Pues nada,mañana se planta el ibex en -1% en la apertura...como poco.Espero que Grifols demuestre hombria


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Abr 2009)

Hombre Lecter, cuanto tiempo sin saber de ti. ¿No te has animado a entrar largo en unos banquitos? ¡que van p'arriba, hamijo!


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues nada,mañana se planta el ibex en -1% en la apertura...como poco.Espero que Grifols demuestre hombria



Guay, ahora sabemos que el IBEX subirá... GRACIAS APOLO


----------



## tonuel (14 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Huelo a sangreeeee
> Que coño pasa con el IBEX? Voy a empezar a acumular posiciones cortas,esto tiene que caer por algun sitio...quien a visto estos precios,es que es verlos y acojona verlos jajajaja
> *Tonuel prepara los certificados para mañana!!!!*




Ya no se ni donde los tengo... voy a buscarlos... 



Saludos


----------



## Misterio (14 Abr 2009)

Se sabe algo de los resultados de Intel?.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Guay, ahora sabemos que el IBEX subirá... GRACIAS APOLO



Hombre,hay gente por aqui que me recuerda mi infalibilidad de vez en cuando,y bueno...tienen cierta gracia,no pasa nada...
Pero no es posible que quizas seas un poco excesivamente insistente? (sin acritud)

Joder,vaya golazo :


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Abr 2009)

De momento en el After Hours... está bailando, así que imagino que no se sabe nada aún.


----------



## Kujire (14 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... Intel*

Intel mejor de lo esperado se esperaba 3cts por acción y obtienen 10cts por acción, no demasiado pero son positivos tanto en ventas como en beneficios

peeeeeeeero, Intel no va adelantará previsiones para el 2º cuarto

Al parecer la estrategia de Intel de optar por micros pequeños con más ciclo de vida y centrados en precios estaría la razón para que no declinen sus ventas. Por otro lado el ajuste de plantilla y de costes ha sido grande por lo que sus primeros efectos simpre son en el trimestre posterior a la toma de esas medidas + unido a un poco de creatividad contable en productos muy cíclicos y ta-chan ta-chan habemus profit!!


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Abr 2009)

¿Qué significa esto?

El tipo impositivo efectivo fue de 1 por ciento, inferior a las expectativas de aproximadamente el 27 por ciento, impulsado principalmente por la solución de diversos impuestos federales y estatales de los asuntos relacionados con años anteriores y un mayor porcentaje de los beneficios fiscales en las jurisdicciones inferiores.

¿Estas son las artimañas contables?

Edito: Joder vaya tongo... Provisión para impuestos: Este trimestre 5 ;el trimestre del 2008:728. 
Increíble ...


----------



## Speculo (14 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Qué significa esto?
> 
> El tipo impositivo efectivo fue de 1 por ciento, inferior a las expectativas de aproximadamente el 27 por ciento, impulsado principalmente por la solución de diversos impuestos federales y estatales de los asuntos relacionados con años anteriores y un mayor porcentaje de los beneficios fiscales en las jurisdicciones inferiores.
> 
> ¿Estas son las artimañas contables?



¿Tú crees que eso que has escrito lo entiende alguien?

Pues eso. Si alguien compra intel mañana después de leer todo ese párrafo, es tonto.


----------



## Condor (14 Abr 2009)

¿No sienten un poco de vértigo por la diferencia existente entre éste (IBEX) y otros índices? 

Alguien se va a dar una buena hostia.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Abr 2009)

Ya sabia que tenia que haber dejado el mundillo esta mañana,como dije.Buen sopapo espera mañana de primeras.

Menos mal que las Grifols estan por encima del bien y del mal


----------



## Speculo (14 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ya sabia que tenia que haber dejado el mundillo esta mañana,como dije.Buen sopapo espera mañana de primeras.



Pues de primeras sí, pero igual es buen momento para pillar los últimos largos.
Al fin y al cabo, en USA tampoco se ha soltado con mucha fuerza. Casi que se ha hecho porque la subida ya era mucha y punto.

Eso sí, igual que el Ibex va por libre en las subidas, va a ir por libre en las bajadas, así que ojito...


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ya sabia que tenia que haber dejado el mundillo esta mañana,como dije.Buen sopapo espera mañana de primeras.
> 
> Menos mal que las Grifols estan por encima del bien y del mal



Yo ya no te digo nada que te enfadas...
Te deseo suerte. Y no hay ironía en mis palabras.


----------



## Speculo (14 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, para comparar las divergencias entre Ibex y DJ:







El eje izquierdo escalado al valor del diferencial (rojo) y el derecho al valor Ibex (verde).

Que cada cual saque sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## sopelmar (14 Abr 2009)

ueno entonces el "lado oscuro " no a podido con el poder de los " blue chips" del Ibex 

la CAF sustituira a Fenosa o no tiene calidad para entrar en el selecto club


----------



## awai (14 Abr 2009)

Bueno despues de un dia en el que casi se me sale el corazón, y es que estaba viendo la bajada del SAN por la pda, sin poder hacer nada, y sin stops ni nada, al final la cosa ha acabado en zona verde (para mi), y el que sabia de esto tenía razón, manten manten me decia.
Me ha dicho que me quedan 2 o 3 días como mucho, que la directriz de DJ está a punto de acabarse.
Opina lo mismo que yo de las SAN, y que mañana abriran a la baja, pero que se podrá vender si perdidas (ojo, me ha dicho que me olvide de las plusvalias).

Por otra parte, esto me hace temer que adiós a los 7€ que tenía en mis sistemita para tontos (o no) si esto es asi...
Análisis Fundamentales 1 - 0 Analisis técnico

Creeis que lo de Intel animará mñn el cotarro, o se irá al guano?


----------



## awai (14 Abr 2009)

También decir que en cuanto venda... me quedaré fuera por un largo tiempo... hasta despues del verano, cuando me instruya bien en esto de la bolsa, no me ha gustado eso de sufrir por a bolsa.

Por cierto, el post del hilo está mal, de momento sería Habeis visto el ibex34


----------



## robergarc (14 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> También decir que en cuanto venda... me quedaré fuera por un largo tiempo... hasta despues del verano, cuando me instruya bien en esto de la bolsa, no me ha gustado eso de sufrir por a bolsa.
> 
> Por cierto, el post del hilo está mal, de momento sería Habeis visto el ibex34



¿Se duerme mal en el sofá, eh? 

A mí, y por culpa de Citi, va camino de pasarme lo mismo...


----------



## awai (15 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> ¿Se duerme mal en el sofá, eh?
> 
> A mí, y por culpa de Citi, va camino de pasarme lo mismo...



Jajaj ya te digo!
Pero vamos, más que por eso, por la tensión, es un sin vivir  que por cierto, ha vuelto a hacerme sentir en tensión, cuando pruebe eso del sexo... dejaré la bolsa 

(que no todo es tristeza, coñe, que al fin de al cabo, 300€ es lo que te gastas en una cena)


----------



## Virtualcharly (15 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Jajaj ya te digo!
> Pero vamos, más que por eso, por la tensión, es un sin vivir  que por cierto, ha vuelto a hacerme sentir en tensión, cuando pruebe eso del sexo... dejaré la bolsa
> 
> (que no todo es tristeza, coñe, que al fin de al cabo, 300€ es lo que te gastas en una cena)




Caray, cenas en buenos sitios...


----------



## percebo (15 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Por cierto, mira que os avisé anoche y no me hicisteis caso, sufrir las consecuencias ahora...
> 
> Por cierto no me hice caso ni yo, así me ha pintado hoy.





Virtualcharly dijo:


> Caray, cenas en buenos sitios...



o con mucha gente....


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Abr 2009)

o con una sola


----------



## awai (15 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> o con una sola



La ultima fue en el bohio, no se si lo conoceis, en Illescas, cerca de madrid, un menú bastante majo (mucha cantidad para mi gusto) de cocina normal y creativa y salio para dos por unos 270 y no recuerdo el pico... pero bueno eso es como mucho una vez cada dos o tres meses, en lo demás, la mayoria entre 50-60 euros cabeza más el vino.

Y ahora vendran.... y diran "yo en la vida pagaria eso por cenar..." pues muy bien yo sí, me gusta descubrir sitios buenos con buenos vinos y nuevas cocinas.

... pero el hilo no va de eso.... por cierto yo se de alguien que se queda sin buena cena hasta dentro de un tiempo


----------



## chollero (15 Abr 2009)

joder donde compras tu el atun?


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Jajaj ya te digo!
> 
> 
> (que no todo es tristeza, coñe, que al fin de al cabo, 300€ es lo que te gastas en una cena)



Yo en la comida de todo el mes asi a ojo 
Por no mencionar que si pierdo 300 pavos ya tengo lagrimones como puños 



> Yo ya no te digo nada que te enfadas...
> Te deseo suerte. Y no hay ironía en mis palabras.



No hombre no,si es de buen rollamen no pasa nada,lo que ocurre es que me parecio percibir cierto afan de tocamiento pelotil y recochineo...
En cualquier caso si mañana se me hostian las grifoles,y desde luego la cosa promete,empezare a pensar que realmente tengo poderes de esos


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Buenos días.

Con la confirmación del nikkei -1,42% .... quizás y solo con el permiso de nuestro iBEX... veamos hoy la esperada corrección.


----------



## percebo (15 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Con la confirmación del nikkei -1,42% .... quizás y solo con el permiso de nuestro iBEX... veamos hoy la esperada corrección.



Yo creo que no es la buena, el futuro del eurostoxx ha empezado con un gap de -23 puntos puede que nos vayamos a los 2200 entre hoy y mañana, pero a los 2350 casi seguro que volvemos.... bolita bolita, dime que me me deparará el futuro.

En el Ibex me gusta el nivel en el que se dió la vuelta ayer 8850 que es justo el mismo nivel al que se dío la vuelta en la crisis del 2000 el rebote más grande que hubo en diciembre de 2000.


----------



## chameleon (15 Abr 2009)

me pregunto cuándo van a empezar a bajar los dividendos

ya están tardando


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Update:* nikkei -1,13%*


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Update:* nikkei -1,13%*



No parece que se hayan dado un gran castañazo los japos,no?


----------



## tonuel (15 Abr 2009)

Los futuros del ibex sólo caen 100 puntos... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

No... hoy cerramos en verde... USA nos ayudará.


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Arcelor y ebro también podrían sustituir a fenosa en el ibex35


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Tengo miedo... mucho miedo...

*AMANCIO ORTEGA REDUCE A LA MITAD SU EXPOSICIÓN EN LA BOLSA*


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tengo miedo... mucho miedo...
> 
> *AMANCIO ORTEGA REDUCE A LA MITAD SU EXPOSICIÓN EN LA BOLSA*



Yo tambien...pero no por Amancio,a mi me viene por genes,creo 
Estoy por vender las Grifols y pasar de todo,tanta tension no me sienta bien


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

No hombre!!! si lo decia por el pobre AMANCIO... hay que tener claro el capital que invertimos... yo dispongo del 60% de mis ahorros, como máximo invertidos.

GRIFOLS a 11,30€ en PRE-

UPDATE: a 11,27€


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Abr 2009)

Parece que no ha arrancado mal esta mierda

Anda,ya no me acordaba que ayer por la noche habia colocado una orden de venta en pleno acojone por el dow...

Fuera de Grifols a 11,40


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Ahí tienes GRIFOLS como un CAMPEON!


----------



## tonuel (15 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Parece que no ha arrancado mal esta mierda



Eso parece...


Ibex 35 a las 9:05; -1,43%





Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ahí tienes GRIFOLS como un CAMPEON!



Si ya decia yo que esta kk tendia a ir contra corriente...en fin,ahi te quedas,solo ante el peligro 

Espeluznante...toda la noche mentalizandome para afrontar una hostia y me voy con un +1% 

Aunque lo mismo he salido por patas demasiado rapido,who knows...


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Eso parece...
> 
> 
> Ibex 35 a las 9:05; -1,43%
> ...



Bueno,con esta mierda me referia a Grifols...el ibex,por mi como si estrenas el certificado del -10%


----------



## Condor (15 Abr 2009)

Ya puede venir el DJ a poner música para animar al desbocado IBEX; que estos índices no se sostienen!!!!


----------



## awai (15 Abr 2009)

san pierde un huevete ^_^


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Abr 2009)

Santo Dios Telecinco...

Solo por el rumor de las mamachicho no puede ser,ahi tiene que estar pasando algo...


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Desde hace unas semanas... T5 era muy apetecible... yo llegue a vender a 5,58€ ..... la filtración de zapatitos de ayer... la conocian muchos insiders.

PUBLICIDAD -TVE- reducción... beneficio su amigo BERLU!


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Abr 2009)

De momento el primer soporte esta aguantando... (me cagón tó) 

Un saludo


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Desde hace unas semanas... T5 era muy apetecible... yo llegue a vender a 5,58€ ..... la filtración de zapatitos de ayer... la conocian muchos insiders.
> 
> PUBLICIDAD -TVE- reducción... beneficio su amigo BERLU!



Cierto...y eso que lo habia leido en el periodico esta mañana,ni me acordaba 
Aunque ha subido demasiado,y en contra del ibex...a ver quien se atreve a entrar ahora.

Me he precipitado con las grifoles...me temo


----------



## Speculo (15 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Parece que no ha arrancado mal esta mierda
> 
> Anda,ya no me acordaba que ayer por la noche habia colocado una orden de venta en pleno acojone por el dow...
> 
> Fuera de Grifols a 11,40



Y será verdad... Para una vez que te metes en una que sube y las vendes...


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Y será verdad... Para una vez que te metes en una que sube y las vendes...



Verdad,verdad...ahi se ha quedado Pepito como unico representante en el foro...

Es que la tension me puede,me empiezo a imaginar cataclismos y fines del mundo...y no aguanto


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Ubs lidera las pérdidas en los bancos europeos (-7%), tras anunciar pérdidas 1t


----------



## Speculo (15 Abr 2009)

Bueeeno, pues vamos a pescar.
Viendo cómo se han ido comportando estos días atrás, en contra incluso de mi propio pronóstico , no creo aventurado decir que a los bancos (y en concreto al BBVA, que es el valor que sigo de forma más habitual) les queda aún algún tramo al alza tras la corrección que estamos viendo hoy.

En concreto, el BBVA tendría que corregir, como mucho, hasta los 7.30, aunque no creo que llegue a tocar siquiera los 7.60. Yo veo una buena entrada en el entorno de los 7.70-7.65, que pueden alcanzarse a media mañana si los futuros USA ayudan un poco. Tras la corrección, es muy probable un objetivo hasta el 8.45. Luego vuelta a mínimos. O no.

Vosotros diréis qué os parece el asunto.


----------



## rosonero (15 Abr 2009)

Cuando llegue el verdadero GUANO tendremos la señal inequívoca de ING que bajará un 15-20%.

Esas Grifols vendidas a 11.40, un triunfo, parece que les cuesta pasar de ahí y cuando el Ibex vaya arriba ya ni te cuento.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Abr 2009)

Yo tengo la impresion de que las grifoles hoy van a llegar mas arriba de los 11,40.Simplemente porque la cotizacion solo toco un instante ese precio y pude venderlas,eso es que hay presion compradora suficiente (supongo)

Y el ibex estoy convencido de que hoy se pone colorado,colorado (no se si tambien al cierre).Rozando el -3%...aunque vamos,esto si que es pura intuicion


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2009)

A los buenos días!

Pues yo también creo que nos queda un tramo importante al alza que además se hará en pocos días.

Pero mientras tanto me han echado de MAP con pérdidas (error mio el de acumular 2 veces en un mismo día) y solo me quedan unas SAB con un stop ajustado protegiendo beneficios, pero que aun siguen haciendo máximos.

Por otra parte hoy tenemos los gaps arriba y creo que llegaremos a ver un latigazo alcista en algún momento del día que debería durar hasta que acabe la semana, más o menos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Abr 2009)

Vaya,Union Fenosa desatando toda la colera que llevaba dentro 
Se hace raro no ver el caracteristico 0,06%


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Esas acc de UF.. son las que no han ido a la OPA... un castigo el primer día. XD


----------



## Speculo (15 Abr 2009)

Pues nada. Parece confirmado que en Europa van ya desligándose de USA. Y en España vamos ya desligándonos de todos.

Tendremos que consultar la sombra que hace el palo de la escoba contra la luna para adivinar alguna tendencia.

No veo entrada clara en ningún valor.


----------



## rosonero (15 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues nada. Parece confirmado que en Europa van ya desligándose de USA. Y en España vamos ya desligándonos de todos.
> 
> Tendremos que consultar la sombra que hace el palo de la escoba contra la luna para adivinar alguna tendencia.
> 
> No veo entrada clara en ningún valor.



Tendencias, entradas .... Compra lo que sea, el Ibex siempre sube


----------



## Tupper (15 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me autoquoteo para decirme a mi misma, que mañana tendré un owned como la casa de Botín de grande, cuando SAN baje un 3% en apertura.



Owned. ..........


----------



## awai (15 Abr 2009)

SAN no se sale del canal... la cosa va en lo pensado, mantener... de momento...


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Ha bajado un -3,00% pero como es obligación en SAN ... está recuperando a buen ritmo.


----------



## tonuel (15 Abr 2009)

El ibex no mola... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Flash notes: Banco Popular Acelera el plan de cierre de sucursales

Según prensa, Popular habría cubierto en el primer trimestre su plan de cierre de oficinas para todo 2009,
en el que tenía previsto la reducción de entre 60 y 80 sucursales. El banco habría cerrado ya 76 de sus
oficinas (cerró 2008 con un total de 2.563).

Comentario: esta reducción de red vendrá bien para ahorrar costes en un entorno de negocio complicado
(POP estima un ahorro de 75 Mns € entre 2009 y 2010, un 6,5% de la base de costes 2008) y eliminar
posibles excesos de capacidad. Este plan de cierre de sucursales viene a raíz de la integración en Popular
de la mayor parte de sus filiales regionales


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Ahí están de nuevo GRIFOLS.. cuando el IBEX se pone calentito.. suben!


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El ibex no mola...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



hombre compañero, post 5 de las tablas.... foto 3 y 4... sorpresas?

supongo que querrá otra sabana gigante de esas para cuando se acaben todas no?


----------



## tonuel (15 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> hombre compañero, post 5 de las tablas.... foto 3 y 4... sorpresas?
> 
> supongo que querrá otra sabana gigante de esas para cuando se acaben todas no?




Quiza los depósitos del BCE de Bankinter... pero no me preocupa... si saco el dinero de allí es para llevármelo fuera del país... :

Por cierto... marchando una de sábana... please... 


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Quiza los depósitos del BCE de Bankinter... pero no me preocupa... si saco el dinero de allí es para llevármelo fuera del país... :
> 
> Por cierto... marchando una de sábana... please...
> 
> ...



yo es que creo que este lo pide para prestarlo mas caro ahora "que se mueve el interbancario"

o para ir de compras!


----------



## tonuel (15 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo es que creo que este lo pide para prestarlo mas caro ahora "que se mueve el interbancario"
> 
> o para ir de compras!



Si, mejor pillarlo del BCE barato que de la clientela al 7%... 

Llevan unos meses haciendo amigos con los depósitos...





Cuando tenga que renovar no tendré ni para pipas hoyga... 




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Abr 2009)

bankinter es el que menos paga, de ahi la explicacion... igual...


----------



## tonuel (15 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> bankinter es el que menos paga, de ahi la explicacion... igual...




Dormir tranquilo por las noches no se paga con dinero hamijo... 

Aunque yo aún soy cliente de Bancaja... con un par... :





Hasta que quiebre claro... 




Saludos


----------



## percebo (15 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> bankinter es el que menos paga, de ahi la explicacion... igual...



Pues no te creas, en noviembre abri unos depositos bastante gordos en bankinter al 6 y poco % con un vencimiento de un año, luego me arrepentí, no se si esperaré a que venzan. Aguantarémos hasta navidades? o veremos tipos brutales o corralitos antes?


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Abr 2009)

en navidades todo el mundo pagaba por todo y ademas hasta el 20% si traias fondos o pensiones a otro banco.....

desde enero, solo unos pocos pagan por encima


----------



## tonuel (15 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Pues no te creas, *en noviembre abri unos depositos bastante gordos en bankinter al 6 y poco % con un vencimiento de un año*, luego me arrepentí, no se si esperaré a que venzan. Aguantarémos hasta navidades? o veremos tipos brutales o corralitos antes?



Pues el mio es de octubre al 5,3... 


Les llevaste el *plan de pensiones*... ¿eh *jovenzuelo*...? 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Grifols 11,48€


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2009)

Pues ya me he salido de las SAB con un pequeño beneficio (vamos que me da para un paquete de pipas y ya está  )

Cuando los índices empiecen a subir de nuevo volveré a comprar, aunque yo creo que no tardaremos mucho para ello, tal vez esta tarde cuando el sentimiento contrario negativo ya esté lo suficientemente implantado entre el gacelerío.


----------



## evidente (15 Abr 2009)

citi en el premarket en una montañarusa...joder...me esoy comiendo las uñas!!


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Hoy... lamentablemente tocará corrección en CITI.

Si toca los 3.00USD -25,00% compraré algunas mas.


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Y lo mismo hasta entro en AIG.. si toca 1.00USD de nuevo.

*D.TRUMP: “LOS BANCOS SE ESTÁN RIENDO DE QUIENES PIDEN PRÉSTAMOS.*


----------



## evidente (15 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy... lamentablemente tocará corrección en CITI.
> 
> Si toca los 3.00USD -25,00% compraré algunas mas.




a 3.00??? jesús, maría y josé!!


----------



## Catacrack (15 Abr 2009)

A mi ayer me salto el stop en 4.00$ y no se cuando volver a entrar en citi. Las ultimas las compre en 3.38$ y en 24h me he sacado un pellizco.


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Tienes que recordar... los bloques de subida de CITI, en tramos de 25% 15% y las caidas parecidas... hace un par de semanas estaba a 2.25USD

Lo bueno es que hay muchos cortos y si el paripé de los resultados funciona.. habrá un estrangulamiento de esos cortos y la cot subirá.

Ya sabes q USA es un mercado para traders experimentados (aguantan bajadas de -30,00%) y no venden.


----------



## Sleepwalk (15 Abr 2009)

Datos USA

14:30:31 h. 

IPC 
-0,1% menos de lo esperado, 
subyacente +0,2% más de lo esperado

Edito: IPC de EEUU de marzo queda en -0,1%, concretamente en -0,1376% cuando se esperaba +0,1%. La subyacente queda en +0,1709% cuando se esperaba +0,1 %.

La interanual de la subyacente es +1,8%, pero la general es de -0,4 %, cuando se esperaba -0,1 %. Está muy bien que miremos la subyacente, pero la real solo es una el índice general, todo comprendido, lo mismo da que sea por los precios del pollo o por las boinas, la realidad es que EEUU está en deflación. 

Mal dato, no es nada bueno para las bolsa la deflación, bueno para bonos.


14:29:19 h. 
Empire State -14,65 mucho mejor esperado

13:37:07 h. 

Indicador de préstamos baja 11 % en la semana.

Indicador de refinanciaciones baja 10,9%

Media de préstamos a 30 años baja 3 puntos básicos hasta 4,70%

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Intel cae un -4% en preapertura


----------



## evidente (15 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tienes que recordar... los bloques de subida de CITI, en tramos de 25% 15% y las caidas parecidas... hace un par de semanas estaba a 2.25USD
> 
> Lo bueno es que hay muchos cortos y si el paripé de los resultados funciona.. habrá un estrangulamiento de esos cortos y la cot subirá.
> 
> Ya sabes q USA es un mercado para traders experimentados (aguantan bajadas de -30,00%) y no venden.



dimelo a mi que en sumomento compre a 3.00 y al los días estaba a 2.30; me salío un cacho de canas ante la pantalla...


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Ya están repartiendo de la buena en BBVA -4,39%


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Abr 2009)

¿Y ahora sube Telefónica?  Esto no hay quien lo entienda...


----------



## percebo (15 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues el mio es de octubre al 5,3...
> 
> 
> Les llevaste el *plan de pensiones*... ¿eh *jovenzuelo*...?
> ...



Jajajajaja, nop, yo de eso no uso, prefiero ir haciendomelo yo, simplemente me lo ofreció mi "asesor personal" de Bankinter por telefono, un tipo muy majo por cierto de mi provincia y de vez en cuando hablamos de temas burbujistas.


----------



## robergarc (15 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tienes que recordar... los bloques de subida de CITI, en tramos de 25% 15% y las caidas parecidas... hace un par de semanas estaba a 2.25USD
> 
> Lo bueno es que hay muchos cortos y si el paripé de los resultados funciona.. habrá un estrangulamiento de esos cortos y la cot subirá.
> 
> Ya sabes q USA es un mercado para traders experimentados (aguantan bajadas de -30,00%) y no venden.



Yo estoy con ellas compradas a 4.41 y por supuesto que las aguanto. Mi mujer me va a mandar al sofá una buena temporada, pero a este precio no las vendo.

Bajarán más en estas semanas, quizá, pero me las quedo. En términos absolutos e históricos es un buen precio. Es como comprar un piso en la Calle Serrano a 2000 €/m2. Son baratas. De hecho no promedio a la baja comprando más porque ya no hay líquido disponible. 

Paciencia, amigos, y nada de pánico.


----------



## chollero (15 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> Yo estoy con ellas compradas a 4.41 y por supuesto que las aguanto. Mi mujer me va a mandar al sofá una buena temporada, pero a este precio no las vendo.
> 
> Bajarán más en estas semanas, quizá, pero me las quedo. En términos absolutos e históricos es un buen precio. Es como comprar un piso en la Calle Serrano a 2000 €/m2. Son baratas. De hecho no promedio a la baja comprando más porque ya no hay líquido disponible.
> 
> Paciencia, amigos, y nada de pánico.



son baratas? quien lo ha dicho jose luis?


----------



## tonuel (15 Abr 2009)

chollero dijo:


> son baratas? quien lo ha dicho jose luis?



¿Quien coño es Jose Luis...? :


Inversis, optimista: el Ibex 35 alcanzará los 17.000 puntos en 2008 - 16/01/08 - elEconomista.es








Se refiere acaso al gran Juan Luis... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

opsss... CITI ha tocado los 3.51USD malo!


----------



## tonuel (15 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> opsss... CITI ha tocado los 3.51USD malo!



¿Cómo que malo...? :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Mal asunto... porque volverá a tocarlo en la sesión... como vaya mal DJ ... ahora 3.89USD


----------



## chudire (15 Abr 2009)

dentro largo IBR 2,99


----------



## robergarc (15 Abr 2009)

chollero dijo:


> son baratas? quien lo ha dicho jose luis?



Lo dicen los datos históricos y los promedios del número significativo de últimas sesiones que te apetezca.

Ya sé, ya sé que pueden bajar más, que todo es relativo, que rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras, bla, bla, bla. Sé todo eso, pero Citi a 4.40 es, en términos absolutos y relativos, un buen precio. A medio y largo plazo y, si uno mira las gráficas, quizá tambien a corto.

Pero nada, vaya, es más significativo que hoy, en la primera media hora de la sesión, haya bajado puntualmente a 3.70. O que mañana se ponga en 3. Vendamos, vendamos, que esto se hunde hoy, el capitalismo colapsa mañana, y pasado moriremos todos.

Ay, ¡qué poca paciencia y cuánto tópico!...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Abr 2009)

Buenas ludópatas....  sólo pasaba a saludar... 

Saludos...

PD: Yo también creo que falta un último latigazo al alza dentro de ésta subonda...


----------



## Tupper (15 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Quien coño es Jose Luis...? :



Es el minoyo bolsero de Zp. 

Esas cejas enarcadas son inconfundibles.


----------



## Misterio (15 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas ludópatas....  sólo pasaba a saludar...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Yo también creo que falta un último latigazo al alza dentro de ésta subonda...



Me gustan tus teorías, después de ese tirón al alza que nos esperaría en las próximas semanas, a grandes rasgos ya se que esto no es una ciencia exacta.


----------



## evidente (15 Abr 2009)

ciiiiittttiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!! pleeeeaaasssssseeeee...up...up..up...reacciona.reacciona..


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Abr 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Me gustan tus teorías, después de ese tirón al alza que nos esperaría en las próximas semanas, a grandes rasgos ya se que esto no es una ciencia exacta.



A grandes rasgos:
-Yo creo que a largo estamos en la OndaB, de una corrección A-B-C. La OndaA es la que nos ha llevado desde el 16000 hasta el 6700 en el caso del IBEX.
-Ésta OndaB, se dividirá en 3, a-b-c, actualmente estamos en la subonda-a, posiblemente 5-3-5, las 5 primeras nos llevaron hasta el 26/03, las 3 siguientes hasta los mínimos del 30/03, y de la actual, que yo creo que será de 5, hemos hecho las 3 primeras, ahora estamos en la cuarta, que creo que seguirá bajista hasta más o menos el viernes, y luego el último latigazo alcista (hasta el 21/04 según Mulder... )
-Luego vendrá la sub-ondab, bajista en el medio plazo, y después la sub-ondac, alcista, que nos llevaría a valores cercanos a los 10300 en el IBEX o 1013 en el S&P, el 38,2% de la corrección... (me fio más del S&P porque el IBEX va por libre...)
-Podría llegar esta OndaB más arriba, pero sinceramente no le veo nada de fuerza, el próximo objetivo serían los 1120/1130 del S&P, el 50% de la corrección...
-A partir de ahí comenzaría la OndaC, sería parecida a la OndaA, así que tú mismo... 

Saludos...

PD: Posiblemente no acierte ni una, pero es muy divertido...


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Abr 2009)

Bueno,al final no he ido muy desencamindado.El ibex coloradete y efectivamente me habia precipitado con las grifoles...:


----------



## robergarc (15 Abr 2009)

evidente dijo:


> ciiiiittttiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!! pleeeeaaasssssseeeee...up...up..up...reacciona.reacciona..



Cojones, paciencia. Estarás conmigo en que lo sensato y razonable para moverse en este mundo es hacerlo sin prisas y sin histerismo. 

El camino más corto hacia la pobreza es pretender hacerse rico en una semana.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> Cojones, paciencia. Estarás conmigo en que lo sensato y razonable para moverse en este mundo es hacerlo sin prisas y sin histerismo.
> 
> El camino más corto hacia la pobreza es pretender hacerse rico en una semana.



Todo eso esta muy bien,aunque...pufffffffffffffff 
En este mundillo hay argumentos de todos los colores,tambien habra quien diga que hay que cortar las perdidas rapido,o que no se debe ir contra tendencia...

Tanto tiempo con la correa echada,esta claro que las UF necesitaban marcha desesperadamente


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Me salgo de GRIFOLS a 11,52€


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me salgo de GRIFOLS a 11,52€



Me hubiera encantado escribir eso


----------



## chudire (15 Abr 2009)

ohoh... igual me he dado demasiada prisa en entrar en IBR...


----------



## chameleon (15 Abr 2009)

máh o menó...


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

El IBEX cierra siempre inmaculado... un buen maquillaje de fin sesión!


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Chameleon... te gusta la medicina que lleva ahora mismo REPSOL? XD


----------



## evidente (15 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> Cojones, paciencia. Estarás conmigo en que lo sensato y razonable para moverse en este mundo es hacerlo sin prisas y sin histerismo.
> 
> El camino más corto hacia la pobreza es pretender hacerse rico en una semana.



realicé plusval con citi, me temo que hoy los bandajos van a ser más fuertes y no estoy con el ánimo de otros dias...saí de citi a 3,64 (ya ahora ha dado el salto arriba..mal del foro creo)

mantengo ambac


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Yo mantengo CITI por ahora... si baja a 3.00USD compraré algunas mas.


----------



## evidente (15 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo mantengo CITI por ahora... si baja a 3.00USD compraré algunas mas.



si llega a 3 será una vez dijeridos los resultados trimestrales, no veo ni que llegue a 3,5 el día de hoy


----------



## percebo (15 Abr 2009)

Bueno otro día de locura, así que he actuado en consecuencia:

He abierto hasta un largo en el eurostoxx (que encima ha salido bien) seguramente sere alcanzado por un rayo.

Me he metido corto en Telecinco cuando llegó casi a 8, si no sobrepasa los 8,6 creo que pronto lo volveremos a ver a 4 y pico (se admiten sugerencias por si se me ha pasado algo). Recuerdo cuando salió esa noticia de improvisto el año pasado y subieron A3 y T5 un 10 % de golpe para volver a su sitio (y un poco mas abajo) en los siguientes dias.
Lo que se dice, comprar con el rumor, vender con la noticia.

Creo que todos los valores se están agolpando poco a poco en sus ultimos maximos importantes Bankinter 9, inditex 34, acs 35, telecinco 8, BME 20,5..... y o una de dos, cuando esten los que faltan (esto es llegue BBVA a 9 y poco y Santander a 7 y poco) darán el pistoletazo de salida y dejarán a todo el mundo con el papel vendido a ese precio que se tardará muuuuuchoooo en volverse a ver, o salen todos al escape superando sus resistencias pero eso lo veo mas que dificil.

Por cierto hay un monton de valores en los que ya no te dejan ponerte corto, por lo menos en Interdin.

Opiniones?


----------



## percebo (15 Abr 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> máh o menó...



Es curioso pero el maximo del 2000 (el del circulo) es practicamente donde se dió la vuelta el ibex ayer. 8865. Creo que se debería tener en cuenta ese nivel, sobre todo si se desinfla un poco el ibex con respecto al S&Py eurostoxx y llega a ese punto en el momento en el que estos últimos alcancen 875 y 2350 respectivamente.


----------



## Speculo (15 Abr 2009)

A mí en Renta4 me salen 76 valores en CFDs nacionales y en casi todos los del Ibex te dejan ponerte vendido. Creo que depende de las acciones que haya puestas en alquiler. Hace poco pasó con Unión Fenosa y ahora no se puede ni comprar (Con CFDs).
Con los internacionales pasa lo mismo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Abr 2009)

Aquel día, el futuro tocó el 8876. Por cierto, mira el gráfico a 10 años diario con MM200, la onda2 se paró ahí en mayo del año pasado, ahora nos estamos acercando mucho, será ahí donde se gire...?

Saludos...

PD: Si se gira ahí, el recuento será diferente, esto habrá sido una onda4 y comenzaremos el descenso a los infiernos (onda5), por cierto... quita esa HACHE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kujire (15 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> He habierto hasta un largo en el eurostoxx (que encima ha salido bien) seguramente sere alcanzado por un rayo.



pecadoooooooooorrrr!!!!

... yo estoy estoy en plena escalada jiji


----------



## percebo (15 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Aquel día, el futuro tocó el 8876. Por cierto, mira el gráfico a 10 años diario con MM200, la onda2 se paró ahí en mayo del año pasado, ahora nos estamos acercando mucho, será ahí donde se gire...?
> 
> 
> Saludos...



Es que los dos movimientos el del 2000 y el de ahora se parecen mucho(mitada de descenso, corrección más importante, vuelta en un día), ya me llamó la atención y posteé un grafico enorme en rojo (que creo que se veía fatal) esto unido a un monton de valores que llevan estancados casi dos semanas en casi en el mismo precio sin romper la resistencia me hace pensar que podemos estar cerquita de la castaña, pero para eso tiene que ser un día que comience fuerte, así que nos hace falta recorrido, puede que el ibex por eso haya retrocedido, para hacer ese ultimo exprin. Eso si como BBVA tenga los huevos de llegar a 9 le casco, vaya que si le casco.

No creo que puedan mantener a la gente comprada indefinidamente en valores que no suben, porque los que ya están en resistencia apenas tienen volumen y a la que quieren subir les sueltan papel y papel.

Por cierto el cierre de Carpatos es significativo, todo son noticias malas y aun así los indices siguen para arriba (menos curiosamente el ibex que se ha ajustado un poco hoy).

Carpatos:

Jornada de pérdidas en Europa, tras ver como ayer Goldman el presunto artífice de la subida se desplomaba el 11% tras anunciar más emisiones de papel, los malos resultados de UBS e Intel, y las declaraciones del CEO de Wal Mart en el sentido de que no ve un final cercano a la recesión. Además el IPC ha marcado que EEUU entra en deflación. No obstante se sigue manteniendo sin mayor novedad la tendencia alcista de corto plazo.


----------



## percebo (15 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> pecadoooooooooorrrr!!!!
> 
> ... yo estoy estoy en plena escalada jiji



Nada, nada, yo trinque 170 lereles que habia palmado por la mañana y cobardemente me retire, sentía como si fuera otra persona la que habia dado la orden de compra. Salvo que al futuro del eurostoxx le de por alcanzar los 2240 para mi por hoy ya está bien, tengo que hacer muchas cosas en casa, puta vuelta de vacaciones.


----------



## japiluser (15 Abr 2009)

*+ estancias*

Yo diria que aunque en números absolutos estamos "aquí" , o se adonde comentais.... en términos de semejanza estamos en el siguiente máximo relativo que en aquellas fechas estaba un poco más abajo. 
Y como siempre me voy a mojar y así comprobareis que me equivoco ... estamops terminando una onda 2 ( de rebote ) y comenzado una 3 ... de continuación bajista.
p.d: todo sea que salga como un cohete hacia arriba !
+ saludos


----------



## percebo (15 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> por cierto... quita esa HACHE!!!!!!!!!



Jajajajaja, ok, ok, la verdad es que procuro fijarme pero me cuesta mucho, soy un poco dislexlico, asi que no os metais tanto con las faltas de ortografia, no son sintomas de incultura, hay gente para la que la ortografía no nos entra en la cabeza, habre leido mil millones de veces la palabra "Todavía" y siempre, siempre dudo, es con b o con v?.... porque es con v no?.

Es jodido, yo escribo un monton en mi curro y me encanta leer, pero no me entra en la cabeza y la verdad es que pasar todo lo que escribo aquí por un corrector es un tostón.

Así que no me importa que ante barbaridades como la de antes me lo digaís, pero tenerlo en cuenta antes de tildar a alguien de inculto por cometer una falta (y no me estoy refiriendo a tí lcasc), eso sí, si vuelvo a escribir habierto, podeis llamarme vuro, no me lo tomaré a mal.


----------



## terraenxebre (15 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Es curioso pero el maximo del 2000 (el del circulo) es practicamente donde se dió la vuelta el ibex ayer. 8865. Creo que se debería tener en cuenta ese nivel, sobre todo si se desinfla un poco el ibex con respecto al S&Py eurostoxx y llega a ese punto en el momento en el que estos últimos alcancen 875 y 2350 respectivamente.








parece que está reproduciendo lo mismito que lo de ese año...ahora tendría que dibujar un HCH y a esperarlo por debajo de los 5000


----------



## japiluser (15 Abr 2009)

*+ optimismo*

Terraenxebre, como yo soy muy optimista espero que rebote en los 6000!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Abr 2009)

terraenxebre dijo:


> parece que está reproduciendo lo mismito que lo de ese año...ahora tendría que dibujar un HCH y a *esperarlo* por debajo de los 5000



Como que esperarlo!!!!!!! : Hincharte a meterle cortos hombre!!!!!!!! 

Por cierto, le he metido unos cortitos al Stoxx en 2278,5


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> así que nos hace falta recorrido, puede que el ibex por eso haya retrocedido, para hacer ese ultimo exprin. Eso si como BBVA tenga los huevos de llegar a 9 le casco, vaya que si le casco.



Pedazo de vuro,se dice *SPRINT* 



> Así que no me importa que ante barbaridades como la de antes me lo digaís, pero tenerlo en cuenta antes de tildar a alguien de inculto por cometer una falta (y no me estoy refiriendo a tí lcasc), eso sí, si vuelvo a escribir habierto, podeis llamarme vuro, no me lo tomaré a mal.


----------



## bonoce (15 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Como que esperarlo!!!!!!! : Hincharte a meterle cortos hombre!!!!!!!!
> 
> Por cierto, le he metido unos cortitos al Stoxx en 2278,5



I'm with u in this one. Ojalá no haya que esperar al día 22 de Mulder.


----------



## chollero (15 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Quien coño es Jose Luis...? :
> 
> 
> Inversis, optimista: el Ibex 35 alcanzará los 17.000 puntos en 2008 - 16/01/08 - elEconomista.es
> ...



si, a ese me refería, a el gran gurú


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

El SP pierde fuerza....


----------



## Enzo1980 (15 Abr 2009)

Para mi vivimos en un momento de pura especulación sin nada sólido debajo. A poca lógica que haya, los valores tienen que caer a plomo. Los resultados de 2009 van a ser muy malos y los de 2010-12 mucho mucho peores. Es momento de vivir del corto y aprovechas las tendencias. 

Va a ser una época de especuladores valientes. Valores sólidos va a haber pocos.

P.D. Me he explicado mal, cuando he dicho "corto", me refería operaciones intra-día (sean de compra o de venta).
En unos meses (después del verano recomiendo que sean sobre todo a corto, porque yo creo que a poco que la bolsa anticipe tiene que ir para abajo).


----------



## japiluser (15 Abr 2009)

*+ cortos*

Los cortos , la mayoría de las veces dan unas hostias bastante ...largas !


----------



## percebo (15 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pedazo de vuro,se dice *SPRINT*



Me has entendido mal, me referia a los exprint castillos.


----------



## Enzo1980 (15 Abr 2009)

japiluser dijo:


> Los cortos , la mayoría de las veces dan unas hostias bastante ...largas !



que se lo digan a los que querían sacar tajada con Volkswagen...


----------



## percebo (15 Abr 2009)

Enzo1980 dijo:


> que se lo digan a los que querían sacar tajada con Volkswagen...



Y tanto, uno se suicido y todo. Peazo de corner que les hicieron.


----------



## percebo (15 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Como que esperarlo!!!!!!! : Hincharte a meterle cortos hombre!!!!!!!!
> 
> Por cierto, le he metido unos cortitos al Stoxx en 2278,5



Coño, eso si que es ajustar al maximo, a ver si tienes suertecilla y le sacas recorrido. Te queda lo mas dificil decidir donde te bajas.

Suerte y duro con ellos.


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2009)

Sepan que estoy por aquí y les leo.

Lo que ocurre es que estoy estudiando a conciencia técnicas para acertar precio y tiempo en cualquier valor sea grande o pequeño, a escalas temporales grandes o pequeñas y algo voy sacando.

Si todo mi estudio va bien es posible que veamos SAN a 7.30 este próximo 24 de abril, esto no significa que pase ese precio hacia arriba, podría pasarlo hacia abajo, eso no lo se seguro. Pero parece que mis cálculos dan esa coincidencia entre precio y tiempo para el SAN.

Desde luego no estoy en absoluto seguro de esto, así que no se arriesguen por esta predicción, tampoco me pongan el owned si no pasa que aun soy un estudiante


----------



## Ajoporro (15 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Sepan que estoy por aquí y les leo.
> 
> Lo que ocurre es que estoy estudiando a conciencia técnicas para acertar precio y tiempo en cualquier valor sea grande o pequeño, a escalas temporales grandes o pequeñas y algo voy sacando.
> 
> ...



Escribe usté como el hombre del tiempo. Le deseo que acierte más que él. De todas formas, si no se experimenta no se conoce nada, igual acierta en su método y se hace rico.


----------



## Speculo (15 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo que ocurre es que estoy estudiando a conciencia técnicas para acertar precio y tiempo en cualquier valor sea grande o pequeño, a escalas temporales grandes o pequeñas y algo voy sacando.



Mulder, te lo digo yo antes de que te lo diga otro:

Es imposible la existencia de un método que acierte el precio y el tiempo en cualquier valor.

Partiendo de la técnica de la potra, que a veces funciona con el precio y otras hasta con el tiempo, todas las demás técnicas son una extensión de esta. Y ya que la potra falla más que una escopeta de feria, te recomiendo que dejes de perder el tiempo en estas cosas de acertar precio y tiempo.

Hay otra técnica distinta, muy infalible, que se llama "obtener información provilegiada", también conocida como "apostar sobre seguro". Y esta, aún siendo muy certera, hay veces que falla, así que imagínate tú las otras.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Sepan que estoy por aquí y les leo.
> 
> Lo que ocurre es que estoy estudiando a conciencia técnicas para acertar precio y tiempo en cualquier valor sea grande o pequeño, a escalas temporales grandes o pequeñas y algo voy sacando.









Pero cuesta,hay que admitirlo


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

El analisis tecnico siempre funciona... al menos mejor que los fundamentales... luego tienes los adivinatorios clasicos.. moneda de la suerte, etc. XD


----------



## Speculo (15 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero cuesta,hay que admitirlo



A tí lo que te pasa es que eres un cagao


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> A tí lo que te pasa es que eres un cagao



Cagao no...soy un tio con gran sensibilidad...

Uy el down,que empieza a ir idem...


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

CITI CORTOS:

Citigroup Inc. $ 3.78
C -0.23
Short Interest (Shares Short) 1,209,885,200
Days To Cover (Short Interest Ratio) 1.6
*Short Percent of Float 22.28 %*
Short Interest - Prior 998,753,200
Short % Increase / Decrease 21.14 %
Short Squeeze Ranking™ -29


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2009)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Escribe usté como el hombre del tiempo. Le deseo que acierte más que él. De todas formas, si no se experimenta no se conoce nada, igual acierta en su método y se hace rico.



De eso se trata, pero parece bastante complicado y merece mucho tiempo de estudio, de buscar info, etc.

Aunque he de decir que hay más de lo que parece pero esta información yace sepultada bajo los montones de información bolsística que nos podemos encontrar todos los días. Por supuesto, nada o casi nada en español.

edito: Y por supuesto también hay montones de páginas que pretenden venderte picos y palas en este sentido por una 'pequeña' cantidad.


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Mulder, te lo digo yo antes de que te lo diga otro:
> 
> Es imposible la existencia de un método que acierte el precio y el tiempo en cualquier valor.



Llevo ya un tiempo mirando esto, sobre todo estos días que dedico el día casi al 100% a este tema. La conclusión es que he visto demasiadas casualidades como para no haber algo de verdad en ello y hablo de señales comprobadas por mi mismo.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Abr 2009)

Pues nada, que yo sigo dentro de SAN.
Como sigo en plusvalía, he decidido arriesgar. Y si me sale mal la jugada, pues no pasa nada, me saldré antes de perder y ya está. El que no arriesga, no gana.

A ver si es verdad lo que dice mi gurú Mulder, y tocan los 7 antes del colapso venticuatroabrilero (¿pero no era el 22?)

Anécdota: hoy he pasado por delante de una tienda que estaba en liquidación (que raro), y ponía "22 DE ABRIL: ÚLTIMO DÍA", me ha hecho mucha gracia porque me he acordado de las predicciones de Mulder, como si se acabara el mundo o algo así. Bah, una chorrada, sin más.


----------



## Speculo (15 Abr 2009)

Pero Mulder, todas esas cosas en los años cincuenta, que invertían cuatro monos y habían tres productos, a lo mejor valían, pero hoy día, que hasta yo puedo apalancarme en una posición vendida con unas garantías del 30% o menos ...

Con los productos que existen hoy día es muy difícil que un método de ese tipo acierte más de un 5% de las veces, y seguro que de pura chorra. Porque ya no es el sentimiento codicioso de las personas lo que mueve el mercado. Ahora hay gente que pierde un millón de pelas porque nadie le ha explicado qué es un CFD y poco tiene que ver eso con el mercado. Aunque quede reflejado en la gráfica.


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues nada, que yo sigo dentro de SAN.
> Como sigo en plusvalía, he decidido arriesgar. Y si me sale mal la jugada, pues no pasa nada, me saldré antes de perder y ya está. El que no arriesga, no gana.
> 
> A ver si es verdad lo que dice mi gurú Mulder, y tocan los 7 antes del colapso venticuatroabrilero (¿pero no era el 22?)
> ...



Yo dije que el 22 de abril probablemente las bolsas se girarán hacia abajo, pero un valor como el SAN podría ir en otra dirección. Por otra parte no he dicho que pasará ese nivel al alza, podría ser que lo pasara hacia abajo, solo he dicho que el 24 de abril el SAN *podría* tocar los 7.30.

También podría ser que no acierte ni una y me lleve el owned más histórico de este hilo


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> También podría ser que no acierte ni una y me lleve el owned más histórico de este hilo



No creo,yo los he visto ya de mucho nivel


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo dije que el 22 de abril probablemente las bolsas se girarán hacia abajo, pero un valor como el SAN podría ir en otra dirección. Por otra parte no he dicho que pasará ese nivel al alza, podría ser que lo pasara hacia abajo, solo he dicho que el 24 de abril el SAN *podría* tocar los 7.30.
> 
> También podría ser que no acierte ni una y me lleve el owned más histórico de este hilo



El SAN tocará los 7,30 y más, porque Botín es el más grande.

Botín dice a los accionistas que el Santander es el banco que más dividendo en efectivo da del mundo. europapress.es
Botín exhibe el dividendo para ganar accionistas - Expansión.com

Me encanta esta parte: 



> Los accionistas de Santander se caracterizan por su estabilidad. La antigüedad media es de siete años. Suelen ser fieles seguidores del dividendo y de la entidad, ya que más de la mitad reinvierte el dividendo que recibe en títulos del banco.



¿Siete años con acciones del SAN? Diosssssssssss, y a mi me parecía mucho estar 15 días...


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pero Mulder, todas esas cosas en los años cincuenta, que invertían cuatro monos y habían tres productos, a lo mejor valían, pero hoy día, que hasta yo puedo apalancarme en una posición vendida con unas garantías del 30% o menos ...
> 
> Con los productos que existen hoy día es muy difícil que un método de ese tipo acierte más de un 5% de las veces, y seguro que de pura chorra. Porque ya no es el sentimiento codicioso de las personas lo que mueve el mercado. Ahora hay gente que pierde un millón de pelas porque nadie le ha explicado qué es un CFD y poco tiene que ver eso con el mercado. Aunque quede reflejado en la gráfica.



Lo que yo estoy mirando no usa ningún método convencional y llega hasta el punto de basarse lejana, o incluso cercanamente, en lo místico (hay bastante software disponible al respecto). Mucha gente no está preparada para esto. Lo más curioso y escandalizante es que he llegado a leer comentarios de gente que lleva (o eso dice) más de 11 años en la banca de inversión diciendo que estos métodos se usan y que son el pan nuestro de cada día pero que se lo callan porque mucha gente dejaría de invertir en sus fondos si lo supiera 

Si algún día empiezo a acertar 'demasiado' ya sabes porque es.


----------



## evidente (15 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> CITI CORTOS:
> 
> Citigroup Inc. $ 3.78
> C -0.23
> ...



y esto en buen cristiano para que el pueblo que significa:


----------



## japiluser (15 Abr 2009)

*+ bienaventuranzas*



percebo dijo:


> Coño, eso si que es ajustar al maximo, a ver si tienes suertecilla y le sacas recorrido. Te queda lo mas dificil decidir donde te bajas.
> 
> Suerte y duro con ellos.



Aunque no soy nada ,pero que nada amigo de los cortos : suerte y al toro lascosasasucauce!


----------



## percebo (15 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Creo que todos los valores se están agolpando poco a poco en sus ultimos maximos importantes Bankinter 9, inditex 34, acs 35, telecinco 8, BME 20,5..... y o una de dos, cuando esten los que faltan (esto es llegue BBVA a 9 y poco y *Santander a 7 y poco*) darán el pistoletazo de salida y dejarán a todo el mundo con el papel vendido a ese precio que se tardará muuuuuchoooo en volverse a ver, o salen todos al escape superando sus resistencias pero eso lo veo mas que dificil.
> 
> Por cierto hay un monton de valores en los que ya no te dejan ponerte corto, por lo menos en Interdin.
> 
> Opiniones?





Mulder dijo:


> Sepan que estoy por aquí y les leo.
> 
> Lo que ocurre es que estoy estudiando a conciencia técnicas para acertar precio y tiempo en cualquier valor sea grande o pequeño, a escalas temporales grandes o pequeñas y algo voy sacando.
> 
> ...



Quieto parao, que ese Owed ya está pedido, en todo caso estoy dispuesto a compartirlo execuo, ademas subo la apuesta a BBVA a 9-9.5 y despues el caos.


----------



## japiluser (15 Abr 2009)

*+ "piniones"*



percebo dijo:


> Quieto parao, que ese Owed ya está pedido, en todo caso estoy dispuesto a compartirlo execuo, ademas subo la apuesta a BBVA a 9-9.5 y despues el caos.



Pues si no te dejan ponerte corto ...ya sabes para donde va a salir la liebre!


----------



## percebo (15 Abr 2009)

japiluser dijo:


> Pues si no te dejan ponerte corto ...ya sabes para donde va a salir la liebre!



No te fies, nunca se sabe, la verdad solo esta ahi fuera....

No obstante... resulta inquietaaaante.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Abr 2009)

3,93 el citi...el pellizco que se ha podido sacar esta tarde es monumental...
Lastima lo de ser un cagao,como comentaban antes por aqui


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

CITI cierra en verde hoy... ahora 3.97USD


----------



## tonuel (15 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo que yo estoy mirando no usa ningún método convencional y llega hasta el punto de basarse lejana, o incluso cercanamente, en lo místico (hay bastante software disponible al respecto). Mucha gente no está preparada para esto...




Ei Mulder crack... la bueno de tu sistema es que las herramientas de trabajo son bastante simples... 










Saludos


----------



## Kujire (15 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo que yo estoy mirando no usa ningún método convencional y llega hasta el punto de basarse lejana, o incluso cercanamente, en lo místico (hay bastante software disponible al respecto). Mucha gente no está preparada para esto. Lo más curioso y escandalizante es que he llegado a leer comentarios de gente que lleva (o eso dice) más de 11 años en la banca de inversión diciendo que estos métodos se usan y que son el pan nuestro de cada día pero que se lo callan porque mucha gente dejaría de invertir en sus fondos si lo supiera
> 
> Si algún día empiezo a acertar 'demasiado' ya sabes porque es.









Creo que Juan Lui lo usa


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Abr 2009)

Como es posible que todos los dias se disparen los yankees a ultima hora? :


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Vendidas todas las CITIs a 3.98USD


----------



## tonuel (15 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Vendidas todas las CITIs a 3.98USD



¿Quieres comprar más abajo eh pillín...? 



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (15 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Como es posible que todos los dias se disparen los yankees a ultima hora? :



son pros y saben lo que se juegan, +100 puntos en el dow WoW!


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Prefiero salirme con unos centavos de menos , entrada en 4.02USD ---->>> 3.98USD que ganar unas jugosas plusvalías... no me gusta el barrido de hoy a 3.51USD en apertura.

Además hay sobrecompra... mañana tiene que reventar...... antes de los maravillosos resultados... lo mismo me equivoco... pero prefiero preservar el CAPITAL. XD


----------



## Kujire (15 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ...Tim el "TARP" manos largas*

Tim manos largas vuelve a largar de China ... fuera de mercado



> China está manipulando su moneda T G. dixit



Este caballero es todo sinceridad, ...me gustaría que tenga su misma sinceridad al pagar a hacienda....


----------



## awai (15 Abr 2009)

Increíble lo de american express!!!!

Máximo sesión	20,45$
Mínimo sesión	17,50$

Es uno de los valores de los americanos que sigo, me podéis decir algo?

Por cierto lo de SAN, yo sigo en que llega a 7 (que será donde venda) mi sistemita para tontos nunca miente


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Para no jugarsela... hubiese sido lo mejor entrar en 2.25USD... ahora la rentabilidad futura es muy dudosa.... y el riesgo está asegurado, muchos esperan ver a CITI en 6.00USD ... cada vez más, pienso que la cot la mantienen los minoritarios... hoy han negociado el 50% de ayer.


----------



## percebo (15 Abr 2009)

Menudo cierre, pues se han colocado el eurostoxx y el s&p a tiro, si alcanzan los 2350 y 775 mañana, creo que tenemos fiesta, lo que me descuadra es el ibex, puede que alcance los 9000.

Bueno a ver que nos tiene deparado para mañana la mano que todo lo mueve.

Yo creo que la subida buena puede ser como todos estos días a la hora de comer, puede que incluso cierren en maximos a ver si alguien tiene narices de meterse corto ahi.


----------



## evidente (15 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Para no jugarsela... hubiese sido lo mejor entrar en 2.25USD... ahora la rentabilidad futura es muy dudosa.... y el riesgo está asegurado, muchos esperan ver a CITI en 6.00USD ... cada vez más, pienso que la cot la mantienen los minoritarios... hoy han negociado el 50% de ayer.



ya pero el volumen negociado es muy superior a la media de tres meses (que gracias al enorme volumen de ayer pasó 400 a 490).
Creo que mañan citi se dispara a mínimo un 4,15% y el viernes darán otro buen paso adelante...no es de extrañar que la próxima semana la veamos en 5 o 6.:


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Abr 2009)

que tal el oil?


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

El vol del pasado jueves y ayer... puede ser de cierre de cortos... y de peq inversores, no me fio nada, se están jugando todo a una sola carta -resultados viernes-

Y el precio de entrada, lo veo muy alejado ahora mismo.


----------



## chameleon (15 Abr 2009)

no puede ser cierre de cortos a estas alturas
de todas formas ya no sube ni baja. están mareando la perdiz, el dow lleva 4 días bailando entre 8100 y 7900


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

La realidad que algunos no quieren ver:

Keep in mind as well that C is about to issue 4.4 billion shares of
stock which will nearly double the number of shares outstanding. I got
out late today until the new shares are priced in. This issue is ten
times more inportant than the earnings issues Friday. I have been
trading C and making great money....I am looking for a large downward
trend on the 4.4 B shares about to be issued.


----------



## Kujire (15 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Increíble lo de american express!!!!
> 
> Máximo sesión	20,45$
> Mínimo sesión	17,50$
> ...



Que tal el credit crunch? con el incremento del desempleo las tarjetas están que arden ... según me cuentan el rumor de hoy ha sido que han incrementado las comisiones y cargos por sus servicios:, creo que es por eso el swing que tiene. Los vientos no son favorables para las empresas de tarjetas, la principal razón es su modelo de negocio, dado que hacen dinero de las transacciones cuando la gente compra, ... es de suponer que a medida que pasen los meses la gente reduzca su nivel de gasto, o que directamente entre en impago, aki tienen una frase muy buena "choose your poison", es decir las previsiones a largo son negativas por estas dos razones, escoge la que más te guste, cualquiera de las dos te mata.


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Mas coñazo sobre citi....

Citigroup seeks reverse stock split
april 15,2009
NEW YORK (CNNMoney.com) -- Citigroup unveiled plans Thursday to pursue
a reverse stock split, and the company officially gave notice of its
previously announced plans to convert the government's massive
preferred share stake into common stock.

The New York City-based bank said it would authorize its board of
directors to carry out the reverse split, but it requires a
shareholder vote before it can take effect.

The move would help reduce the number of shares outstanding for Citi,
which are expected to swell after the Treasury Department completes
its conversion of part of its $45 billion stake in the company. The
bank currently has a total of 5.5 billion shares outstanding.

Shares of Citigroup (C, Fortune 500), initially surged on the news,
climbing nearly 23% in Thursday morning trading. But the stock lost
ground as the day wore on and wound up finishing Thursday down nearly
16%.

Late last month, the government said it would convert up to $25
billion of preferred shares, matching dollars that Citigroup is able
to bring in from other investors. Approximately $52.5 billion in
preferred stock will be converted as part of the agreement. This could
leave the government with as much as a 36% stake in the bank.

Regulators announced the move to help boost Citi's tangible common
equity, a closely watched measure of a bank's ability to absorb
losses. The agreement is expected to increase it from the fourth-
quarter level of $29.7 billion to as much as $81 billion.

The reverse stock split would also bolster Citi's lagging stock price,
which fell below $1 earlier this month and closed on Wednesday at
$3.08.

Many large investors, such as mutual funds and pension funds, tend to
shun stocks trading below $5 a share. Some are even prohibited from
investing in stocks trading below that level.

When a company completes a reverse split, it lowers the number of
total shares outstanding and the stock price rises as a result. But
the value of the company is unchanged.


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Que tal el credit crunch? con el incremento del desempleo las tarjetas están que arden ... según me cuentan el rumor de hoy ha sido que han incrementado las comisiones y cargos por sus servicios:, creo que es por eso el swing que tiene. Los vientos no son favorables para las empresas de tarjetas, la principal razón es su modelo de negocio, dado que hacen dinero de las transacciones cuando la gente compra, ... es de suponer que a medida que pasen los meses la gente reduzca su nivel de gasto, o que directamente entre en impago, aki tienen una frase muy buena "choose your poison", es decir las previsiones a largo son negativas por estas dos razones, escoge la que más te guste, cualquiera de las dos te mata.



Parecido a lo que está ocurriendo ahora en ESPAÑA, muchos bancos están restringiendo el limite de las CC a sus clientes. XD


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Lo que veo en BBVA y SAN.

Todos los bancos serán muy peligrosos cuando veamos niveles de sobrecompra, de momento seguimos en fase de rebote, pero es un rebote que se está agotando día a día, tal y como comenta Chameleon. 

Hay valores con más peligro que otros, son los que suelen rebotar más cuando las bolsas suben y los que se apuntan con más ganas a las caídas, este rebote (10 marzo) viene capitaneado por el sector bancario y cuando vengan correcciones encabezarán las mismas con mucha probabilidad, nuestro querido DON FALCONE está en standby. XD

Yo no entraría en bancos ahora mismo, aparte del precio de la cot. de haber comprado, habría que haberlo hecho ya hace días, la rentabilidad/riesgo no compensa.


----------



## Kujire (15 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mas coñazo sobre citi....



también hay rumores/presiones para que comuniquen de una vez los resultados del stress test, se sospecha que en cualquier momento lo pueden soltar, el rumor que hay es que ahora no pueden venir a decir que todos los bancos ha pasado los test, queremos ver el FAIL!!! ...


----------



## chameleon (15 Abr 2009)

es que los demás sectores no han seguido con la subida
está la cosa difícil, muy arriba y sin fuerza
fíjate repsol o tef, y no suben porque los datos son malos

repsol hoy ha salido la noticia que ha parado la producción en una refinería entera
tef debe estar ganando poquísimo, france telecom ya está bajando, la gente dándose de baja los adsl y el teléfono...

cuando empiecen a salir datos del primer trimestre y sobre todo del segundo va a ser tremendo. pero aquí estamos para especular, hay que seguir la tendencia como dice mulder


----------



## awai (15 Abr 2009)

tef esta echando a mucha gente en I+d y con el proyecto de fibra semiparado.
y todos los externos (consultores de otras empresas) calle en Junio/Julio.
Y esto no es rumor, es que tengo un muy buen amigo que le han dicho que se vaya buscando curro para junio


----------



## Kujire (15 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... Google*

Google recorta empleos y costes, ... su modelo de negocio basado en anuncios empieza a dar signos de agotamiento, parece que hay presiones/rumores que sugieren que se estarían planteando empezar a cobrar por algunos servicios: esto sería dentro de un movimiento global en prensa debido a la alarmante caída de ingresos por anunciantes.


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2009)

Somos unos expertos en REPSOL... la corrección no ha tardado mucho en llegar... hoy ha tocado -4,xx% ha recuperado al cierre por las compras.

Desde los 11,2x€ de hace unas semanas hasta los 14,40€ de hoy.(15,00% aprox).. ha subido muy lentamente.... es una cot para apagar el PC y olvidarse de ella.

Tendría que haber recuperado al menos los 16,00€ de enero.


----------



## awai (15 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Google recorta empleos y costes, ... su modelo de negocio basado en anuncios empieza a dar signos de agotamiento, parece que hay presiones/rumores que sugieren que se estarían planteando empezar a cobrar por algunos servicios: esto sería dentro de un movimiento global en prensa debido a la alarmante caída de ingresos por anunciantes.



No sé allí, pero aquí en España el problema para google es que las consultoras (muchas de ellas) han descubierto métodos bastante buenos para poner en la primera página de la búsqueda la pagina que les contrate.
Y eso por desgracia le esta quitando muchiiiiisimo mercado (conozco bastante ese sector), de hecho conozco bastantes consultoras que se dedican solo a eso, y que solo cobran cuando consiguen el objetivo, osea que el método les va bien.
Supongo que si eso pasa en un país del tercer mundo como España, no quiero pensar lo que pasará en el primer mundo.


Por cierto, mientras escribo aquí, estoy haciendo una practica de latas de atún para la universidad 
Los de Calvo tienen mucha proyección ^^


----------



## chameleon (15 Abr 2009)

bueno, hemos superado resistencias, pero creo que vamos a ir deslizándonos por ellas abajo (ahora soportes) poco a poco (laterales-bajistas)

habrá que intradiar


----------



## Kujire (16 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> No sé allí, pero aquí en España el problema para google es que las consultoras (muchas de ellas) han descubierto métodos bastante buenos para poner en la primera página de la búsqueda la pagina que les contrate.
> Y eso por desgracia le esta quitando muchiiiiisimo mercado (conozco bastante ese sector), de hecho conozco bastantes consultoras que se dedican solo a eso, y que solo cobran cuando consiguen el objetivo, osea que el método les va bien.
> Supongo que si eso pasa en un país del tercer mundo como España, no quiero pensar lo que pasará en el primer mundo.



[OFF TOPIC]
hackear el page rank con técnicas de linking, etc... también tiene sus inconvenientes si te descubren te banean... se les va la vida en ello ...
[\OFF TOPIC]


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Abr 2009)

...es hora de morir...


digo dormir


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> [OFF TOPIC]
> hackear el page rank con técnicas de linking, etc... también tiene sus inconvenientes si te descubren te banean... se les va la vida en ello ...
> [\OFF TOPIC]



Y si te pillan cogiendo moreno con una maquina de rayos uva, tambien te banean?

Que cansado estoy a dormir.

Por cierto ante esta abalancha de buenas noticias, seguro que mañana en verde, pasado Dios dirá.

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Abr 2009)

Mañana igual me meto en largos
Candidatas: Telefonica,IBR,SAN,Grifols,Endesa y Acciona.
Tengo unos cortos en pequeña cantidad de BBVA,Gamesa y Cintra para matar el gusanillo.
Yo sigo esperando el apocalipsis,esos dias de bajadas de mas del 5% dias seguidos


----------



## awai (16 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Y si te pillan cogiendo moreno con una maquina de rayos uva, tambien te banean?
> 
> Que cansado estoy a dormir.
> 
> ...



¿La dislexia?

Prometo no quotearte más para esto 

Y si, coincido que mañana será un día muy interesante


----------



## donpepito (16 Abr 2009)

Para terminar la jornada... comparto tu opinión de cortos sobre IBR, si pierde los 2,94€ hasta 3,12€ tienes recorrido asegurado.

Este valor se asemeja a UNION FENOSA, desde que comenzamos las subidas, no se ha movido de su rango habitual desde enero, 3,00€ - 3,15€

Buenas noches a todos!


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Cosas de bolsa



Ya se que esta el tema un poco trillado...pero mola el nuevo avatar.Tiene mi aprobacion 

Vaya,mañana subidon otra vez,si que ha durado el guano.


----------



## chollero (16 Abr 2009)

el nikkei subiendo 250 puntos, avalancha de buenas noticias.... creo que el infierno se acerca


----------



## Riviera (16 Abr 2009)

Pues si no fue el martes,sera hoy.El recorte se ha hecho esperar 

Dense prisa gacelillas que aun siguen fuera,o el tren de los pillados se les escapara


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> ¿La dislexia?
> 
> Prometo no quotearte más para esto
> 
> Y si, coincido que mañana será un día muy interesante



Jajajajajaja, te puedes creer que hasta dudé? evidentemente al final metí la pata. Es jodido, esto es como las peliculas "en la mente del criminal" pues lo mismo "en la mente del dislexico" si no lo vives no te lo crees, como envidio a la gente con buena memoria, en fin otras cosas se me dan mejor.............. evidentemente no es la bolsa.


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mañana igual me meto en largos
> Candidatas: Telefonica,IBR,SAN,Grifols,Endesa y Acciona.
> Tengo unos cortos en pequeña cantidad de BBVA,Gamesa y Cintra para matar el gusanillo.
> Yo sigo esperando el apocalipsis,esos dias de bajadas de mas del 5% dias seguidos



Cuidado con BBVA, a poco que rebote el ibex se acercará a 8.10 en un pispas (creo).


----------



## tonuel (16 Abr 2009)

Venia oyendo a Santiago Niño Becerra en intereconomia radio... :

A más de uno le habrá sentado mal el café con leche..., os aseguro que me saltaban los lagrimones... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Abr 2009)

Buenos días....

Cuenta, cuenta... el GUANO is coming?

HARBINGER CAPITAL PARTNERS COMUNICA POSICIÓN CORTA 0,24% EN BBVA


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Abr 2009)

Realmente ha sido posible comprar telecincos a 6,9? :


----------



## awai (16 Abr 2009)

SAN a 6,61... Hoy debería tocar los 6,8 (si no hay sobresaltos) y no pasarlos.
Si hay sobresaltos....


----------



## donpepito (16 Abr 2009)

Mucho cuidado con T5, el recorte no ha sido por el cambio de recomendación... yo tiraría mas por la especulación de un fondo que quiere poner a la venta su participación.


----------



## rosonero (16 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mucho cuidado con T5, el recorte no ha sido por el cambio de recomendación... yo tiraría mas por la especulación de un fondo que quiere poner a la venta su participación.




Vocento aprovecha el calentón bursátil de Telecinco para ofrecer el 5,1% que controla - elConfidencial.com


----------



## donpepito (16 Abr 2009)

Ya se ha aclarado toda la operación de subida de estas semanas... querian maquillarla bien para poder venderla a 7,90€ que casualidad que nuestro CEJAS, saliera el martes con el recorte de publi en las publicas TVE.

Al final .... (el fondo americano) que pretendia aceptar la oferta, no ha cerrado la operación.

Me alegro por los peq inversores que han aprovechado está nueva manipulación y han vendido a tiempo.


----------



## Speculo (16 Abr 2009)

El que les habla se sale cintra en 4,18. 
Voy a ver qué hace NHH, que también la veo bastante bien.

Hoy el Ibex, planito planito durante horas ...


----------



## donpepito (16 Abr 2009)

El valiente que deseaba comprar T5... ahora puedes!


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Abr 2009)

Esta reñido el mano a mano entre t5 y UF por el primer cajon del podium 

Edito:UF saca ya varios cuerpos 


Lo de T5 es tentador...pero creo que se va a llevar una leche mayor todavia.


Vaya,por lo visto les han hecho el lio pero bien a los que no han aceptado la opa esta famosa en UF



Gas Natural tiene la intención de proceder 'a la mayor celeridad posible', según el folleto de la opa, a una fusión con Fenosa. La compañía está realizando 'los trabajaos preparatorios oportunos' para que esté cerrada antes del mes de julio y, aunque todavía no se ha decidido cual será el mecanismo, 'la absorbente sería la previsiblemente Gas Natural', señala el citado folleto.

En cualquier caso, sea como fuere, a los accionistas que no han acudido a la opa de la gasística (aprosimadamente el 5%, según los datos manejados ayer) se les canjeará sus títulos, según una ecuación que seguirá 'criterios de valoración homogéneos', para evitar la discriminación de los minoritarios de la eléctrica. 'En ningún caso -señala el folleto- el precio al que se valorará Fenosa no podrá ser superior al de la opa' (18,05 euros por acicón). En este sentido, el valor de referencia para ésta será la media del mes anterior en que se anunció la operación de venta de la participación de ACS (el pasado 17 de julio) y el de Gas Natural, la cotización posterior a la ampliación de capital de marzo. Por tanto, 12,3 euros por acción, en el primer caso, y 20 euros, en el segundo. La ecuación quedaría, según estos valores, en 0,56 acciones de Gas Natural por cada una de Fenosa.


----------



## donpepito (16 Abr 2009)

Lo de UF... con los cortos y solo el 5% de F-Float... es muy goloso y peligroso!


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Abr 2009)

Anda que tiene que ser un shock despertarte y encontrarte con un -19%...


----------



## tonuel (16 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Anda que tiene que ser un shock despertarte y encontrarte con un -19%...



A su izquierda pueden ver el ejemplo de como pasar de 18 a 12 euros en un pis pas... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Abr 2009)

Lo que puede pasar algún día en ENDESA, cuando decidan que el momento ha llegado .... XD


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A su izquierda pueden ver el ejemplo de como pasar de 18 a 12 euros en un pis pas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Andate alerta,que lo mismo te toca hoy desempolvar certificados de esos...


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Me he metido corto en Telecinco cuando llegó casi a 8, si no sobrepasa los 8,6 creo que pronto lo volveremos a ver a 4 y pico (se admiten sugerencias por si se me ha pasado algo). Recuerdo cuando salió esa noticia de improvisto el año pasado y subieron A3 y T5 un 10 % de golpe para volver a su sitio (y un poco mas abajo) en los siguientes dias.
> Lo que se dice, comprar con el rumor, vender con la noticia.
> 
> 
> Opiniones?



NO es por nada, pero la television amiga me ha dado un muy buen despertar, no se animó nadie más?. Alguien ve algún problema en la jugada que se me escape? la idea es mantenerlo salvo que supere al cierre 8.60, creo que volverá a su sitio en breve. Lo digo porque he entrado fuertecito y no me importa que alguien me haga ver que se trata de un error, ahora que estoy a tiempo, pero la idea de momento es aguantarlas hasta vuelvan a 4 otra vez.


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Andate alerta,que lo mismo te toca hoy desempolvar certificados de esos...



Yo creo que no, será al dia siguiente de alcanzar nuevos maximos, 875-880 y 8900-9000 me gustan. por lo del primer nivel de fibonachi que coincide en ambos casos y fue el punto en que se fue para abajo a finales de enero y principios de febrero de este año.

Luego voto a que intentará hacer una segunda cabeza y despues.... desparrame.


----------



## donpepito (16 Abr 2009)

Casi todas las agencias están vendiendo... pero por lógica el valor recuperará por sobreventa.


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

Yo creo que como pierda los 7 al cierre, va a ser maricón el último. Salvo que aparezca alguna otra noticia tipo fusión.


----------



## donpepito (16 Abr 2009)

GAMESA está tomando buen impulso... con la noticia de ALEMANIA. XD


----------



## Catacrack (16 Abr 2009)

JP Morgan: Por encima de lo esperado... los índices europeos en máximos de la sesión


----------



## donpepito (16 Abr 2009)

Espero que CITI no se vaya a los 5.00USD... de hecho la subida de 400% se debe a las expectativas de los dos primeros meses del año.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Abr 2009)

¿Alguno sabe a cuento de qué vino la montaña de papel que le echaron ayer encima a Repsol?

Da la sensación de que alguien se salió, ¿realizando plusvalías?

No sé si el volumen de ayer en el resto de valores fue también elevado, creo que no.


----------



## devest (16 Abr 2009)

No veas Unión Fenosa, vaya susto debe tener encima alguno que otro.

Un saludo a todos, especialmente a Mulder (y a ApoloCreed, que se me olvidaba), que hace que esto sea más divertido xD


----------



## Tupper (16 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El SAN tocará los 7,30 y más, porque Botín es el más grande.
> 
> Botín dice a los accionistas que el Santander es el banco que más dividendo en efectivo da del mundo. europapress.es
> Botín exhibe el dividendo para ganar accionistas - Expansión.com
> ...



Hombre si siguen con su actual política de cuadriplicar su autocartera en 3 semanas sí que podría ser...


----------



## Tupper (16 Abr 2009)

Por cierto Kujire me encanta tu nuevo avatar.


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2009)

A los buenos días!

Sigo estudiando cosas sin parar y haciendo análisis que me dicen cosas extrañas.

Acabo de entrar corto en Abertis a 12.41, con poco dinero como siempre. Ya se que vaticino largos, pero esta no creo que suba.


----------



## donpepito (16 Abr 2009)

INDRA hubiese sido mejor.


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> INDRA hubiese sido mejor.



Probablemente, pero es que analizo por orden alfabético


----------



## donpepito (16 Abr 2009)

IBR sigue prometiendo, para cortos.


----------



## Nico (16 Abr 2009)

GO GASNAT GO !!!

(Gas Natural la rompe !!)


----------



## Sargento Highway (16 Abr 2009)

Viviendas -10,8%, mucho peor esperado

610.000, mucho mejor esperado que era 655.000


ja!


----------



## Claca (16 Abr 2009)

Esto se dispara por encima de los 8900!


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Esto se dispara por encima de los 8900!



Falta el último latigazo al alza y parece que acaba de empezar ahora, hagan caso a los datos y pónganse cortos que ya verán


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Abr 2009)

Yo lo vendí todo el martes, acerinoxes, arcelores y repsoles.

Pero ayer entré a tope en Repsol.

Las gallinas que entran por las que salen, si me hubiera quedado quieto estaría igual que ahora, aunque mi broker no hubiera ganado unos cuantos euros en comisiones.

Resumiendo, que ahora estoy al 100% en Repsol.

Y ahora, un gráfico gigante marca de la casa:







Se observa que durante toda la fase bajista el jueves ha sido el "guano day" en el Ibex, últimamente los jueves han cambiado y son más alcistas, por ejemplo, hoy.

Edito para decir que el gráfico del Ibex es algo "raro" porque está elaborado utilizando rentabilidades respecto al día anterior, se van sumando, de manera que es un gráfico "siemprealcista".

Por ejemplo, si tomamos base 100 y sube a 150 y después baja otra vez a 100, aunque estemos igual el gráfico indicará una subida-----> de 100 a 150 es +50% y de 150 a 100 es -33%, así que el gráfico indicaría un +50-33=+17.

Pero por eso tiene su utilidad, si en el gráfico se aprecia una bajada es que está "lloviendo" fuerte de cojones.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Abr 2009)

nos quedan 300 points aun, segun mis calculos


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

Practicamente Interdin no te deja ponerte corto en casi nada, al loro.

Por cierto me tiene acojonado Bankinter, se que al final cerrara hoy por debajo de 9.3, pero como no sea así a ver lo que me encuentro mañana.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> nos quedan 300 points aun, segun mis calculos



Si te fijas en el gráfico "raro" del Ibex que acabo de poner, los niveles que alcanzamos a principios de enero "coinciden" con los máximos del año 2000 y, además, creo que por ahí está la media de 200 sesiones.

A lo mejor subimos un poco más de esos 300 puntos.

Sigo alcista pese al ataque de pánico del martes pasado.

Espero no estrellarme pero es que lo paso peor estando fuera mientras sube que estando dentro mientras baja.


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> nos quedan 300 points aun, segun mis calculos



Yo diria 200 que es mas o menos lo que le falta al futuro del eurostoxx para llegar a 2290 multipicado por cuatro. Y lo mismo para el S&P.

El que quiera trincar el primer arreón creo que solo podrá hacerlo quedandose cerrado a maximos y pasando mala noche.

No me responsabilizo si alguien lo hace, pero creo que yo sí. :


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Abr 2009)

Como mejoramos... ¿se truncará todo cuando abra USA o será aún mejor? Tengo la orden de venta de SAN preparada... y según entre, me voy de compras para mejorar la economía patria.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Abr 2009)

si superamos 9250 fuertemente, los 9800 son el techo total, que no superaremos hasta dentro de 8-10 años


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Como mejoramos... ¿se truncará todo cuando abra USA o será aún mejor? Tengo la orden de venta de SAN preparada... y según entre, me voy de compras para mejorar la economía patria.



citi viene con +5%
gm +4%


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> si superamos 9250 fuertemente, los 9800 son el techo total, que no superaremos hasta dentro de 8-10 años



Creo que no pasamos los 2290 y los 875-880 sin corrección, ni aunque descubran esta tarde la fusion en frio. A la segunda o tercera.... quien sabe.

Por cierto donde puedo mirar las acciones disponibles de cada valor, lo de Bankinter me tiene mosca.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Abr 2009)

bankinter estan recomendando desde Moros cortos claramente


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Abr 2009)

Percebo, yo lo miro en la web de Bolsamania. Te da tiempo real y las 5 posiciones... (estas creo que no reales, ni idea).

Pecata_minuta , confiamos en ti para mejorar la economía patria. ¡Arrasa! jaja


----------



## chameleon (16 Abr 2009)

la bolsa siempre sube :


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> bankinter estan recomendando desde Moros cortos claramente



No entiendo, que es Moros cortos?



chameleon dijo:


> la bolsa siempre sube :



Hoy si, mañana.....


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> No entiendo, que es Moros cortos?
> 
> 
> 
> Hoy si, mañana.....



Hnos. Moro esta mañana decian de ponerse cortos claramente en BKT, eso he entendido


----------



## Speculo (16 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, al final entré en NHH a 2,60.


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Hnos. Moro esta mañana decian de ponerse cortos claramente en BKT, eso he entendido



Dios, yo que no me fio para nada de Intereconomia y sus recomendaciones, no me metais mas presión, el unico que me gusta es uno mayor que nunca me acuerdo como se llama, pero siempre sale hablando despues de un catacrok.

Preguntaba donde puedo consultar las acciones que estan disponibles de Bankinter para negociar, que no están en manos de algun accionista mayoritario.
No se la palabra exacta.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Abr 2009)

El futuro del Ibex ha parado en el fibo 23,6% de toda la bajada desde máximos...  8930 exactos...

Saludos....

PD: Se acerca en estas próximas jornadas a la MM200 sesiones en diario, ahí no se quedará indiferente o bajonazo o subidón!!!!!


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

Por cierto veo el nivel de entrar corto en el eurostoxx más o menos a 2280-90, y del sp 868-875, el ibex la verdad ni puta idea, va a su bola.


----------



## Misterio (16 Abr 2009)

Bueno uno que esta en SAN compradas a 6.55 esta mañana, veremos si puede llegar a los 7 leuros.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Abr 2009)

Para hacernos una idea, el 8930 del IBEX es como el 883 en el S&P, el 23,6% de toda la bajada desde máximos... vamos adelantadísimos!!!! Ahora el futuro del S&P está en 854,3... 

Saludos...


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Para hacernos una idea, el 8930 del IBEX es como el 883 en el S&P, el 23,6% de toda la bajada desde máximos... vamos adelantadísimos!!!! Ahora el futuro del S&P está en 854,3...
> 
> Saludos...



Ya te digo, por eso no cuadra el ibex con el resto de indices, a este nivel me metería de cabeza en cortos, pero no me fio nada, esperare a ver si el S&P se decide a romper los 860, si lo hace claramente no hay vuelta atrás creo yo.


----------



## donpepito (16 Abr 2009)

Parece que al final no me equivocado en vender CITI, si hubiese esperado...tendría algunas plusvalías... pero mejor no pretender ganar con esta cot.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Abr 2009)

Voy a poner dos gráficos gigantes relacionados con la media de 200 sesiones del S&P500.

El primero puede indicar que a la subida todavía le queda "cuerda para rato":








Y el segundo, que explicaría por qué me siento más seguro dentro cuando baja que fuera cuando sube:


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Voy a poner dos gráficos gigantes relacionados con la media de 200 sesiones del S&P500.
> 
> El primero puede indicar que a la subida todavía le queda "cuerda para rato":



Es muy probable que la bajada que tendremos la semana que viene, sobre todo a partir del día 22 de abril, no será demasiado fuerte y en mayo nos volveremos a ir hacia arriba.


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

Donpepito, me podrias decir donde miras las acciones disponibles para negociacion en cada valor, queria mirar las de Bankinter.


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Abr 2009)

Pfff... hoy me he echo un poco más viejo  ,después de 2 cortos y 1 largo he sacado limpios 150 euros... por hoy me doy un canto en los dientes y no tiento más a la suerte.

Además eso de que mañana sea día de cierre de Futuros... no me gusta y quiero dormir bien esta noche jaja

Un saludo y que tengáis suerte (o habilidad, lo que prefiráis).


----------



## donpepito (16 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Donpepito, me podrias decir donde miras las acciones disponibles para negociacion en cada valor, queria mirar las de Bankinter.



Prueba con visualchart Bolsa. Bolsa en tiempo real. Informacin de Bolsa. Futuros Divisas ndices. Sistemas de Trading. Trading Software. Visual Chart Group hay versión de prueba.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Abr 2009)

¿Oye Mulder, tú tienes cotizaciones tic a tic, o cada 5 o 10 minutos, de los distintos valores?

Es que se me ha ocurrido un sistema y, a lo mejor, en un periquete, tú podrías probar si históricamente hubiera funcionado.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Abr 2009)

la pregunta es:

lograran los resultados de TEF-IBR-IBE-SAN-BBVA auparnos hasta los 9800 ??


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Oye Mulder, tú tienes cotizaciones tic a tic, o cada 5 o 10 minutos, de los distintos valores?
> 
> Es que se me ha ocurrido un sistema y, a lo mejor, en un periquete, tú podrías probar si históricamente hubiera funcionado.



¿de que valores exactamente? porque todo no lo tengo todo ni mucho menos, pero si hablamos de acciones del Ibex tengo en mi programa de gráficos las cotizaciones diarias descargadas del Yahoo y en ticks de 1 minuto las descargadas con el Visual chart en csv y exportadas a mi programa.

Tengo algunas en tiempo real, pero solo las que quiero o las que opero en ese momento, no son todas. todo esto en cuanto a cotizadas del Ibex, en futuros si lo tengo casi todo en tiempo real.


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, a consideración de los que van largos, yo no me cerraría largo hoy ni borracho, lo que se puede sacar en positivo son unos centimos y a la contra creo que el riesgo es muy muy alto.

Me puedo equivocar por supuesto.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿de que valores exactamente? porque todo no lo tengo todo ni mucho menos, pero si hablamos de acciones del Ibex tengo en mi programa de gráficos las cotizaciones diarias descargadas del Yahoo y en ticks de 1 minuto las descargadas con el Visual chart en csv y exportadas a mi programa.
> 
> Tengo algunas en tiempo real, pero solo las que quiero o las que opero en ese momento, no son todas. todo esto en cuanto a cotizadas del Ibex, en futuros si lo tengo casi todo en tiempo real.



Es que observo cierto mamoneo con las acciones de Repsol.

El sistema sería a muy corto plazo, consistiría en comprar repsoles cuando sube menos que el ibex o cuando baja más que el ibex y venderlas cuando sube más que el ibex o baja menos que el ibex.

Si no te da mucho trabajo haz un par de pruebas a ver si ves "algo raro", es que es cierto lo que han dicho por ahí que Repsol es bastante aburrida y que sigue mucho al ibex, pero, a veces, hace cosas raras, sube todo y se niega a subir y después, cuando baja todo repsol sube un poco o se queda parada.

A lo mejor son cosas mías.


----------



## Kujire (16 Abr 2009)

Es increible la diferencia que hay entre el Ibex y los demás índices, quién dijo que en España hay crisis?? nada que me pongo la mini y vamos p'alla

Obama se va de viaje a Latinamerica, primera parada Mexico, ándale!


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Es que observo cierto mamoneo con las acciones de Repsol.
> 
> El sistema sería a muy corto plazo, consistiría en comprar repsoles cuando sube menos que el ibex o cuando baja más que el ibex y venderlas cuando sube más que el ibex o baja menos que el ibex.
> 
> ...



Hombre para eso a lo mejor te sirve este gráfico:


----------



## Speculo (16 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Para hacernos una idea, el 8930 del IBEX es como el 883 en el S&P, el 23,6% de toda la bajada desde máximos... vamos adelantadísimos!!!! Ahora el futuro del S&P está en 854,3...
> 
> Saludos...



El otro día colgué un gráfico histórico, desde el comienzo de las bajadas, del Dow y el Ibex. Sólo se tocaban en un par de ocasiones. El resto del tiempo tienen entre ellos diferencias de más de 500 puntos.

"Correlacionar" índices entre sí y decir que el spread es favorable a uno u a otro es una mala operativa. Yo lo uso a veces con acciones de compañías de un mismo ramo, pero jamás con índices.


----------



## chameleon (16 Abr 2009)

880 puntos ibex/dow

menuda burbuja alcista :

esto tiene que petar pero YA !!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Abr 2009)

No se si lo habréis comentado...

*-Indicador de negocios de la Fed de Filadelfia pasa de -35 a -24,4 mucho mejor de lo esperado que era -32.
-Indicador de nuevos pedidos mejora de -40,7 a -24,3
-Indicador de precios pagados queda en -31,5 desde el -31,3 anterior.
-Indicador de empleo mejora de -52 a -44,9
*
Saludos...

PD: Comentario de Cárpatos al respecto: *¡Qué loco está esto! el dato de Filadelfia era bueno pero nos vamos para abajo, debido a dos cosas. Una que vuelve a saltar a la palestra el tema de que IBM no compra Sun Micro con lo que este último baja fuerte, por otro lado las constructoras están cayendo duro tras el mal dato de construcción de viviendas.*


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Abr 2009)

aporto otro dato:



> La confianza de los consumidores, en valores de 2002
> 
> La confianza de los consumidores parecería estar mostrando los primeros signos de estabilización. Al menos, así lo demostró un informe realizado por el Centro de Investigación en Finanzas (CIF) de la Universidad Torcuato Di Tella (UTDT).
> 
> ...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hombre para eso a lo mejor te sirve este gráfico:



Ya, ya, pero es que me refería al intradía, aunque bien pensado no habría nada que aprovechar porque las comisiones se lo llevarían todo.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Abr 2009)

Nos vamos un poco para abajo... ¿será para coger impulso?


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Abr 2009)

el presi ha puesto una noticia en el hilo de carpatos y rescate usa de la alta velocidad...

me lo estoy pensando de nuevo con CAF, pero está alta


----------



## kokaine (16 Abr 2009)

PAsa algo con Urbas que me sale como "chapada" o algo asi.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Abr 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Debería petar.
> Acordaros que aquí en el hilo se vaticinó SAN a 3,50-4,00 para estas fechas y en esa confianza quería entrar. Porque en el banco dan para pipas.
> Visto que no me gusta como caza la perrita, ayer renové el plazo fijo 6 meses al 4,50%.



para estas fechas YO NO. yo dije que durante el año, al igual que los 5700-6200


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Abr 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Debería petar.
> Acordaros que aquí en el hilo se vaticinó SAN a 3,50-4,00 para estas fechas y en esa confianza quería entrar. Porque en el banco dan para pipas.
> Visto que no me gusta como caza la perrita, ayer renové el plazo fijo 6 meses al 4,50%.



en qué entidad...? Es que creo que voy a salir antes de tiempo del mio en CM... 

Por cierto, aprovecho para decir que en el 1er trimestre en USA ha habido +800.000 embargos... :

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (16 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No se si lo habréis comentado...
> 
> *-Indicador de negocios de la Fed de Filadelfia pasa de -35 a -24,4 mucho mejor de lo esperado que era -32.
> -Indicador de nuevos pedidos mejora de -40,7 a -24,3
> ...



Vaya, pues en esto último no coincido con Cárpatos, las constructoras caen pero no por el mal dato de construcción sino por la quiebra de GG que afecta al sector retail, es la mayor quiebra inmobiliaria de los US(cuando veas a tu vecino las barbas remojar....), el dato de construcción es relativamente bueno dado que para qué hacer más casas??? si las que ya están no se venden???... en algún momento se tiene que corregir, por lo que yo creo que vamos bien... j***** pero bien directamente hacia el fondo ya queda poco.


----------



## chameleon (16 Abr 2009)

cómo veis la situación?
yo creo que un lateral (bajista) hasta verano, pero los 5xxx ó 6xxx para septiembre

no puede irse a los 6xxx antes de verano

lo que pasa es que desde ahí no creo que suba, haremos como los japos, años de lateral. sólo merecerá la pena estar dentro por los dividendos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Abr 2009)

joer kujire, que pasa? que cambias de avatar en cuanto aciertan el nombre?


----------



## crack (16 Abr 2009)

Una pregunta de novato... si no cierro un futuro y llega el vencimiento... ¿se vende automáticamente al precio de cierre del día de vencimiento?


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Abr 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> cómo veis la situación?
> yo creo que un lateral (bajista) hasta verano, pero los 5xxx ó 6xxx para septiembre
> 
> no puede irse a los 6xxx antes de verano
> ...



para que haya dividendos tiene que haber beneficios no?


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2009)

Pues mi corto de Abertis ha empezado bien pero luego ha fallado como una escopeta de feria, otra acción ilíquida. De todas formas era para comprobar una cosa pero ya podría haberlo probado sobre el papel 

Aunque ha sido muy poca pasta.


----------



## Kujire (16 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> joer kujire, que pasa? que cambias de avatar en cuanto aciertan el nombre?


----------



## evidente (16 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Espero que CITI no se vaya a los 5.00USD... de hecho la subida de 400% se debe a las expectativas de los dos primeros meses del año.



calla, calla hombre de poca fé


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2009)

crack dijo:


> Una pregunta de novato... si no cierro un futuro y llega el vencimiento... ¿se vende automáticamente al precio de cierre del día de vencimiento?



Eso depende de:

1) Si viene con 'entregable', es decir el subyacente del propio futuro, por ejemplo: petroleo, oro, avena, trigo, maiz, etc. o se trata del futuro de un valor, por ejemplo: repsol, acciona, etc.
2) Tu broker.

Normalmente un contrato de futuros se hace para asegurarse un precio a la entrega de un producto mucho tiempo antes de que ocurra el vencimiento, por eso es muy común que hayan futuros sobre materias primas, si tienes un futuro sobre petróleo que vence en abril y no lo cierras podrían entregarte todo el petroleo que contrataste al precio del futuro (y tendrás que pagar todo el apalancamiento que tenías, te preguntarán en que puerto lo quieres y tendrás que pagar los fletes también  ). Esto también se da con acciones, tu compras o vendes acciones a un precio hasta que el día del vencimiento te entregan las acciones al precio del futuro que contrataste.

En índices esto no puede darse, evidentemente, así que no hay 'entregable'.

Por otra parte muchos brokers trabajan con futuros pero sin 'entregables', es decir, solo puedes jugar a ganar o perder con el futuro, pero el día del vencimiento te cierran la posición esté como esté porque no quieren complicarse la vida con el tema de los 'entregables'.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Abr 2009)

No os parece que los principales índices, Stoxx, S&P, DAX... estan haciendo un megaHCHinvertido? Su objetivo sería muy cercano al que dije ayer utilizando Elliot y fibos... 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No os parece que los principales índices, Stoxx, S&P, DAX... estan haciendo un megaHCHinvertido no? Su objetivo sería muy cercano al que dije ayer utilizando Elliot y fibos...
> 
> Saludos...



Estamos haciendo la onda 5a


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Estamos haciendo la onda 5a



En el corto, medio o largo plazo, porque sin ese dato de poco me sirve... 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> En el corto, medio o largo plazo, porque sin ese dato de poco me sirve...
> 
> Saludos...



A corto plazo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Abr 2009)

He puesto el Ibex y el DowJones en la misma moneda (€) y he hecho un gráfico con el porcentaje de diferencia.

A ver si alguien hace algún análisis pero sí parece que estamos un poco altos respecto al Dow, aunque claro, eso se arregla si el Dow sube más todavía. 

Por cierto, llama mucho la atención el gráfico del DowJones pasado a Euros, la caída en picado de octubre de 2008 "desaparece", ya que el dólar subió mucho en aquellos días.

El Dow visto en Euros también parece en un momento decisivo, parte alta de una especie de canal que respeta bastante bien durante toda la fase bajista.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Abr 2009)

No me resisto a pintar estos dos canales, son bastante evidentes.

¿Y si sólo volviésemos a la normalidad respecto al Dow?


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No os parece que los principales índices, Stoxx, S&P, DAX... estan haciendo un megaHCHinvertido? Su objetivo sería muy cercano al que dije ayer utilizando Elliot y fibos...
> 
> Saludos...



Creo que quedaria mucho para eso, aparte de que sería una locura una vuelta de tendencia con la que esta cayendo, ademas los volumenes creo que no son coincidentes con una hch invertida.


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


>



Según ese gráfico parece que hemos tenido épocas donde el diferencial Dow/Ibex era bastante mayor que ahora.


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Abr 2009)

Ups  una más... estaba jugando a la xbox y con el rabillo del ojo mirando la cotización. Cerrado un largo, otros 60 euros pal bote... hoy no juego a la lotería que ya me ha tocado juas.

Un saludo


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

Si parece que los yankis dominan la bolsa un poquito mejor que nosotros, nas subidas y las bajadas no son tan bruscas como en nuestro amado IBEX.

Lo cual me hace pensar que si nos separamos de ellos es que nos volvemos a salir del camino cuando viene una curva.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Abr 2009)

En fin,otro dia mirando desde la grada,otro subidon...
Definitivamente esto de hacerse millonario aqui va a ser complicado 

Comprar t5 en la subasta seria de inconscientes,no?


----------



## Kujire (16 Abr 2009)

[modo celular on]

Basille? ....na que Apolo ha puesto el ojo en T5, si si .... vale .... si ... le digo eso no.... si ok... 

Apolo te paso el celular que te quieren decir dos cosas


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> [modo celular on]
> 
> Basille? ....na que Apolo ha puesto el ojo en T5, si si .... vale .... si ... le digo eso no.... si ok...
> 
> Apolo te paso el celular que te quieren decir dos cosas



Como se nota que estas por las americas,se te ha pegado lo de "celular" 

Na,na...que no cunda el panico...no he movido un dedo,solo se me cruzo por la cabeza un momento...


----------



## donpepito (16 Abr 2009)

No.... que tengo T5 en 6,80€ solo por la emoción de tener algo en cartera, unas miles... no demasiadas.

Aquí hay que ser millonario con titulo... marques Don Pepito, etc... con un min de 1M de euros para operar. XD


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Abr 2009)

Ahora que me estoy fijando en una vieja conocida,que tantos y tantos disgustos me dio en mis comienzos...
Coño,Jazztel se ha doblado en un par de meses de na 

Con tanto especulador de vocacion que hay por aqui,nadie se ha animado con esta?

Si hasta te sale el banner ahi arriba...adsl por 7€ al mes,un chollo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Abr 2009)

Cárpatos:

_"...Y luego decimos que el Ibex es raro, y el futuro del Ibex igual. Pues bien me he entretenido en contar desde las 17h33m30 segundos al cierre, las operaciones que se han cruzado una a una en el futuro del Ibex, es decir en su período de mayor actividad. Se han hecho ciento y pico operaciones, pero ahora viene para mí lo importante. ¿Saben cuantas de más de 5 contratos? Una sola, que ha hecho 9. Todas las otras de menos de 5 y la inmensa mayoría de 1. Esto nos dice una cosa, las manos fuertes no entran en el futuro del Ibex, está al 100% en manos de manos débiles, y no es raro, que se mueva a lo loco, además de los problemas de ponderación que tiene su subyacente."_

Saludos...


----------



## Claca (16 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cárpatos:
> 
> _"...Y luego decimos que el Ibex es raro, y el futuro del Ibex igual. Pues bien me he entretenido en contar desde las 17h33m30 segundos al cierre, las operaciones que se han cruzado una a una en el futuro del Ibex, es decir en su período de mayor actividad. Se han hecho ciento y pico operaciones, pero ahora viene para mí lo importante. ¿Saben cuantas de más de 5 contratos? Una sola, que ha hecho 9. Todas las otras de menos de 5 y la inmensa mayoría de 1. Esto nos dice una cosa, las manos fuertes no entran en el futuro del Ibex, está al 100% en manos de manos débiles, y no es raro, que se mueva a lo loco, además de los problemas de ponderación que tiene su subyacente."_
> 
> Saludos...



Necesitamos un león que coordine nuestras estampidas  ¿Quién se atreve?


----------



## rosonero (16 Abr 2009)

Hola a todos !!

¿Alguien continua cabalgando con el SAN? Ayer me quedé a dormir con él y hoy otra vez, espero que los americanos no nos fallen y tengan su última hora de locura alcista.

¿Creéis que mañana los resultados de Citi, supuestamente positivos o menos malos, conseguirán la subida definitiva? ¿ o pueden estar ya descontados?


----------



## Kujire (16 Abr 2009)

*Nota Cultural: Kujire Tours*

Para todos los que estén de viaje por NYC, 

Hoy pueden visitar la FED de NY, es decir, el Banco de la Reserva Federal en NY, si ese el que tienen en sus mentes que ha salido en multitud de pelís, como la Jungla de Cristal, por ejemplo, y les mostrarán el ORO que tienen en la cámara acorazada, y lo mejor de todo: 

ES GRATIS,( sólo faltaría con toda la pasta que tienen alli ) hasta las 3pm ET tienen tiempo.

por cierto, el anterior jefe de este sitio fué Tim Manos Largas Geithner, actual secr del tesoro.


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Como se nota que estas por las americas,se te ha pegado lo de "celular"
> 
> Na,na...que no cunda el panico...no he movido un dedo,solo se me cruzo por la cabeza un momento...



Tranquilo, creo que aunque vendieses t5 ni eso le salvaría (por favor no hagas la prueba que voy corto de narices en T5), por cierto, VIVA LAS MAMACHICHO.

Por otra parte creo que lo que le he sacado (y me parece que le voy a sacar) a T5 me lo van a levantar los amigos de Bankinter, al final cierre por encima de 9.3, si ya decia yo, recomendado por Intereconomía ir corto en Bankinter, por que no vendí según lo oí?.

Lo último, el ibex ha cerrado justo en el primer nivel de fibonachi (creo) y ojito como le de al S&P por llegar a los 875 que es donde lo tiene el, porque entonces una visita a la zona de 820 no nos la quita nadie.

En manos de los yankis estamos, aun lejos, pero estos son capaces de eso y más.

Un saludo.


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

Se me olvidaba, alguien ha visto en que nivel interesa que mañana cierren los futuros?, antes lo ponían en Carpatos, pero hoy no lo he visto, puede que se me haya escapado.

Normalmente si han subido mucho interesa que bajen para ahorrarse un dinero en las opciones no?.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Abr 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> ¿Alguien continua cabalgando con el SAN?



Je je je, yo. He puesto una orden de venta a 6,75 para el final de la sesión pero se ha quedado en 6,70 al cierre.

En fin, a ver si mañana pega otra buena subida y ya si que me deshago de ellas, que me empiezan a quemar en las manos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Para todos los que estén de viaje por NYC,
> 
> Hoy pueden visitar la FED de NY, es decir, el Banco de la Reserva Federal en NY, si ese el que tienen en sus mentes que ha salido en multitud de pelís, como la Jungla de Cristal, por ejemplo, y les mostrarán el ORO que tienen en la cámara acorazada, y lo mejor de todo:
> 
> ...



hay que llevar la lupa?


----------



## Kujire (16 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> hay que llevar la lupa?



te apecete ir? ... hoy me toca hacer de azafata ... ajam


----------



## kemao2 (16 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Para todos los que estén de viaje por NYC,
> 
> Hoy pueden visitar la FED de NY, es decir, el Banco de la Reserva Federal en NY, si ese el que tienen en sus mentes que ha salido en multitud de pelís, como la Jungla de Cristal, por ejemplo, y les mostrarán el ORO que tienen en la cámara acorazada, y lo mejor de todo:
> 
> ...




Solo entro para comentar que la chica del avatar está como un queso . :.


A la bolsa según robotic (que por cierto sospecho que es forero de aqui pero no se quien) todavía le quedan 300 puntos mas hasta llegar al 9200, a partir de ahi lo que llama los días negros o mas bajadas hasta niveles de 6800 7500.


----------



## Tupper (16 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> te apecete ir? ... hoy me toca hacer de azafata ... ajam



: 

soy un gatito casado
soy un hombre casado
soy un hombre casado
soy un hombre casado
soy un hombre casado
soy un hombre casado
soy un hombre casado
soy un hombre casado
soy un hombre casado
soy un hombre casado


----------



## donpepito (16 Abr 2009)

Kujire... que se cuece en los mentideros sobre los resultados de CITi? veo a muchos inversores españoles algo nerviosos.


----------



## Kujire (16 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... Google y otros*

Google presentará resultados al fin de la sesión, se esperan positivos no porque los ingresos aumentan sino por la agresiva reducción de costes.

Apuntad otra fecha: 4 MAYO 2009, el GOB, FED, ETC... presentarán los resultados del Stress Test de los 19 bancos

Todo apunta que Pontiac y GMC son las primeras damnificadas de la reestructuración de GM pero también Hummer cuenta con todas las papeletas para salir del grupo.


----------



## bonoce (16 Abr 2009)

Del foro de Marketwatch.com.

Interesting take on gold/ equities from a man with a good track record: 

The Director of Research for Munich-based CM-Equity AG now believes that the U.S. benchmark S&P 500 Index will dramatically drop to an ultimate low of around 450 points in late June or in July. The odds favour him being proven right – that is if his talent for correctly anticipating market moves continues. 

“Within a few weeks, we will see the stock lows of our lifetimes,” he nonchalantly declares. 

Indeed, he was right on the money when he told BNW Business Newswire on March 2nd that the S&P 500 Index was about to reverse a pronounced downward trend. He suggested at the time that it would rally to a high of not much more than 850 points during April before it begins an orderly retreat that soon turns into a panic-stricken rout. 

The S&P 500 closed at 856.56 on April 9th – the culmination of a very impressive five-week gain of 26% over its March 09th low. However, this rebound cannot gloss over the fact that the bellwether index’s had lost 58% of its value by the time it ended its slide in early March. And now the S&P 500 is likely destined to trade in an uninspiring sideways pattern for the balance of the month, Seibel suggests. 

Seibel believes that a growing sense of economic optimism shared by many U.S. investors and the Obama Administration, alike, is completely misplaced. He suggests that the rally during March and early April (with the Dow Jones Industrial Average closing at 8,018 points on April 3rd after enjoying the best four-week run since 1933) is merely a false dawn. 

Soon enough investors will be seriously rattled yet again – this time by a devastating after-shock to October’s global financial earthquake. One that will see the S&P 500 Index nose-dive up to 40% before it hits rock bottom at around the 450 points level. This bleak scenario contrasts starkly to the S&P’s heady high of over 1,550 points in October of 2007. 

A proponent of quantitative analysis, Seibel says this pending nightmarish sell-off will cause plenty of already shell-shocked investors to relinquish their remaining equity holdings. However, investors in gold bullion and gold-backed Exchange Traded Funds (ETFs) will likely be spared the widespread misery, Seibel believes. 

“When there is a total loss in confidence in the stock market, then gold will rally. Gold bullion is historically an inverse proxy to the stock market. So, it’s only logical that this will happen,” he says. 

“We should see a culmination of massive price weakness in stocks within weeks, which will cause gold to reverse its current trend to establish new highs beyond $1,000 early in the third quarter of this year – maybe even testing the $1,200 mark,” he adds. 
.... 

“History shows that economic recoveries typically get underway about six to nine months after the markets hit their ultimate lows. So a spring economic recovery appears very probable,” he says. 

“And gold stocks will lead the way during the market recovery as they’re already ridiculously cheap and will get cheaper. But as gold prices begin to push higher, then gold producing companies will become attractive because they will offer investors leveraged exposure to these rising prices,” he adds.


----------



## Kujire (16 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... que se cuece en los mentideros sobre los resultados de CITi? veo a muchos inversores españoles algo nerviosos.



pues parece que todo está en calma.... por lo que si tuviera en este momento (y no las hubiese vendido) algunas citis en el jardín las aguantaría, estamos viviendo una época de creatividad contable que pasará a la historia por lo que todo puede pasar, ahora ...soy escéptica de que se ponga en 7 de la noche a la mañana, ha subido mucho, se puede poner en 5-6, pero le va a caer tal somanta encima que luego igual la vemos en negativo:, ojo al dato! las Citis no dan dividendo por lo que no me vale aquello de que "yo veo el largo plazo...." nanai de la china, esto no funciona así.


----------



## Stuyvesant (16 Abr 2009)

Estooo, Kujire, ¿Tú eres consciente de que ahora solo te preguntan y ya no leen las respuestas?


----------



## carvil (16 Abr 2009)

Buenas tardes.... se acabó lo bueno (Vacaciones)  


He mirado los futuros del s&p y me sale una cosa así +o-


----------



## donpepito (16 Abr 2009)

Mañana presenta resultados MATTEL.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Estooo, Kujire, ¿Tú eres consciente de que ahora solo te preguntan y ya no leen las respuestas?



Es una nueva cortina de humo  , de carne y hueso

Avatar de 10


----------



## Kujire (16 Abr 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Estooo, Kujire, ¿Tú eres consciente de que ahora solo te preguntan y ya no leen las respuestas?



: pues no lo sé, me pasa lo mismo que a Guti?.... me he enterado que anda libre  jijij


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mañana presenta resultados MATTEL.



Los niños de todo el planeta estan expectantes 








Es de high level el avatar si,aunque yo creo que es la misma chica que el del anterior (creo)


----------



## awai (16 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Je je je, yo. He puesto una orden de venta a 6,75 para el final de la sesión pero se ha quedado en 6,70 al cierre.
> 
> En fin, a ver si mañana pega otra buena subida y ya si que me deshago de ellas, que me empiezan a quemar en las manos.



Justo justo como yo, la puse a 6.75 para unos buenos beneficios, y no entro, pero si que los llego a tocar.

El cierre del DJ es fundamental hoy para mañana el inicio. Lo más probable es que venda bien prontito, ya no puedo seguir aguantando más.

El que sabe de esto me dice "tienes hasta mañana a las 13" a partir de ese momento... no sé que va a pasar...


----------



## donpepito (16 Abr 2009)

MATTEL no está mal de precio, no ha recuperado su máximo... pero me temo que serán malos...


----------



## shamus (16 Abr 2009)

Hola , que tal.

Soy nuevo por aqui. Descubri este hilo hace unos dias y fue toda una sorpresa , realmente llevaba algun tiempo queriendo encontrar un lugar donde poder hablar sobre las cuestiones de los mercados de valores , que es un tema que me ha picado en los ultimos meses hasta el punto de convertirse en una de mis principales aficiones. 
Generalmente abro posiciones largas (santander principalmente , aunque tengo unas repsol pilladas con perdidas que no pienso vender de momento) aunque recientemente estoy tratando el tema de abrir una cuenta con interdin para ponerme en corto , en prevision de la que se nos echara encima de aqui a unos meses.

Despues de bastante leer este hilo , me ha intrigado el hecho de que una buena parte de los que intervenis regularmente pensais que el dia 22 de abril va a ocurrir poco menos que una hecatombe y no he visto el por que. La curiosidad me ha llevado a registrarme para preguntar xD.

Por cierto , he realizado una modesta grafica sobre el ibex (tan modesta que ni he usado visual chart , no lo tengo contratado) sobre los graficos interactivos de labolsa.com.







como podeis ver es algo muy simple. No me ganare la vida como analista tecnico xD.

El caso , no os da la impresion de que el ibex se ha apoyado sobre la parte superior de este canal alcista?. No se si el canal estara mal dibujado , o simplemente si carecera de importancia , pero me da la sensacion de que en el corto plazo el ibex se ha apoyado en ese soporte (anterior resistencia) y que podria subir a partir de ahi?.

A vosotros que os parece?. Tratando de fiarme de mi analisis , he abierto una posicion larga sobre santander en los 6.7 , que finalmente ha resultado ser el precio al cierre. Espero que la tendencia de mis ultimas operaciones siga y me de buenos beneficios.

Bueno , un saludo a todo el foro.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Despues de bastante leer este hilo , me ha intrigado el hecho de que una buena parte de los que intervenis regularmente pensais que el dia 22 de abril va a ocurrir poco menos que una hecatombe y no he visto el por que. La curiosidad me ha llevado a registrarme para preguntar xD.



Solo el forero conocido como Mulder puede darte respuesta a esos interrogantes


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Justo justo como yo, la puse a 6.75 para unos buenos beneficios, y no entro, pero si que los llego a tocar.
> 
> El cierre del DJ es fundamental hoy para mañana el inicio. Lo más probable es que venda bien prontito, ya no puedo seguir aguantando más.
> 
> El que sabe de esto me dice "tienes hasta mañana a las 13" a partir de ese momento... no sé que va a pasar...



Mi problema es que por la mañana estoy en el curro y no tengo internet. No sé si dejar puesta una orden de venta y rezar para que entre... ggggg, que indecisión.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Hola , que tal.
> 
> Soy nuevo por aqui. Descubri este hilo hace unos dias y fue toda una sorpresa , realmente llevaba algun tiempo queriendo encontrar un lugar donde poder hablar sobre las cuestiones de los mercados de valores , que es un tema que me ha picado en los ultimos meses hasta el punto de convertirse en una de mis principales aficiones.
> Generalmente abro posiciones largas (santander principalmente , aunque tengo unas repsol pilladas con perdidas que no pienso vender de momento) aunque recientemente estoy tratando el tema de abrir una cuenta con interdin para ponerme en corto , en prevision de la que se nos echara encima de aqui a unos meses.



Bienvenido, shamus, espero que como buen forero tengas ya en tu bunker latas de atun suficientes para después del 22 de abril.


----------



## awai (16 Abr 2009)

Hola Shamus bienvenido 
En breve llegara mulder para confirmar el fin del mundo XD
Respecto a tu analisis, y desde mi humilde opinión (mi sistema es para tontos) tu canal solo tiene en cuenta 1 mes y poquito, si miras el global, y lo comparas con años del 2002 (lo que la mayoria hacemos) y miras las directrices principales, verás que estamos en un punto muy complicado (para mí estamos haciendo el monguis en los 8800), eso, unidos al fin de a directriz alcista del DJ hace que la caida este cerca.

Como siempre... esto está hecho con mi sistemita para tontos, y por supuesto que estará equivocado


----------



## shamus (16 Abr 2009)

Hombre , he tomado una grafica relativamente pequeña porque queria saber que ocurrira en el corto plazo. No se si tendra relaccion o me lo habre sacado de la manga xD.

Lo que si que he notado es que dais mucha importancia a lo que ocurrio en el 2002 y desde luego para saber lo que ocurrira siempre es bueno ver que ocurrio en una situacion semejante en el pasado , pero me pregunto si de verdad habra tantisima correlacion entre una crisis y otra como se desprende de lo que he ido leyendo. Despues de todo , se supone que la situacion actual es mucho mas critica que la vivida en el 2002 , no tendria por que haber demasiada relacion , no?.

Todo ello , claro , a ojos del inexperto xD. Tambien tengo que decir en contra de mi grafica que el volumen de hoy no me ha gustado un pelo.

No me van a quedar uñas que comer esperando a ver lo que ocurre mañana.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Hombre , he tomado una grafica relativamente pequeña porque queria saber que ocurrira en el corto plazo. No se si tendra *relaccion* o me lo habre sacado de la manga xD.



Percebo,eres tu? (perdon,no he podido evitarlo)


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Se me olvidaba, alguien ha visto en que nivel interesa que mañana cierren los futuros?, antes lo ponían en Carpatos, pero hoy no lo he visto, puede que se me haya escapado.
> 
> Normalmente si han subido mucho interesa que bajen para ahorrarse un dinero en las opciones no?.



De ayer, de Cárpatos:



> Además no olvidemos que estamos en semana de vencimiento, por lo que es momento de que demos un vistazo a como pueden marchar las cosas. Como todos los meses recurro a la ayuda de mi amigo Javier M. Esteban Quebrada, que me manda el siguiente estudio.
> 
> "Como cada mes te envío las posiciones en opciones del Eurostoxx y del Dax.
> 
> ...


----------



## shamus (16 Abr 2009)

No , no conozco a ningun percebo , me temo.

Es alguien popular por estos lares? xD.


----------



## Kujire (16 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... GG*

Corralito en GG, suspendida de cotización por el regulador del NYSE (ojo he dicho GG, no GM o GE ok?)

27B$ en deudas es una buena razón para que los accionistas no escapen


----------



## Misterio (16 Abr 2009)

La verdad es que no se que hacer con mis SAN, si supiera a que precio van a estar el día anterior al dividendo me decidía  a vender o no en un margen aceptable, porque bajada hasta final de mes supongo que como estáis hablando habrá pero luego? le dará tiempo a recuperarse mmm, voy a hacer números.


----------



## Speculo (16 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Percebo,eres tu? (perdon,no he podido evitarlo)



Y luego te quejas de que se metan contigo... 

Por cierto ¿Tú nunca pones acentos??


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Tras reanalizar todo más pausadamente he de decir que el 'fin del mundo' no será el 22 de abril  pero no se me decepcionen. A mi me extrañaba un poco que el día quedara entre semana porque las tendencias semanales suelen cumplirse bastante bien.

El caso es que el día D será el 24 de abril para los futuros norteamericanos (viernes) y el 27 de abril (lunes) para los europeos, la razón es sencilla, fíjense como los mínimos de marzo caen el día 6 para el S&P y el Dow y el día 9 para el Stoxx.

Pero les voy a compensar mi error con las futuras fechas donde se harán máximos y mínimos durante este año y el principios del siguiente, no serán todos los máximos y mínimos del año (tal vez) pero serán días muy importantes para las bolsas, en este caso las del Stoxx:

21-05-2009
26-05-2009
15-06-2009
22-06-2009
03-08-2009
13-08-2009
21-09-2009
05-10-2009
22-01-2010
03-05-2010

Creo que lo compenso con creces.

edito: he corregido algunas fechas porque caen en fin de semana.


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Percebo,eres tu? (perdon,no he podido evitarlo)



Eso no lo considero ni falta de ortografia.

En otro orden de cosas, acabamoooos de cruzaaaaar los 860, cuidadito si alcanzamos los 875.

Fijaos si estoy covencido que estos bichacos cierran hoy en maximos que incluso yo voy largo en el futuro del eurostoxx.

pero como toquemos los 875 cambio a negativo y si hace falta me como 20 puntos mañana por futuro, pero me encanta la pinta que está cogiendo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> No , no conozco a ningun percebo , me temo.
> 
> Es alguien popular por estos lares? xD.



Si,es uno de los mas reputados analistas de este hilo,aparecera por aqui en breve supongo.Lo que pasa es que tienes un modo de expresarte muy similar al suyo y me confundi...fallo mio 



> Y luego te quejas de que se metan contigo...
> 
> Por cierto ¿Tú nunca pones acentos??



No...tiendo a considerarlos como una sobrecarga de informacion en el texto...y mi espiritu antisistema sale a flote.Convicciones profundas de uno 
Igual que comentaban esta mañana...yo tambien prometo no quotear mas por el tema de la ortografia 


Edit:En breve no...ya aparecio 
Mas Edit:No puedo evitarlo,ver como esto sube y sube y yo fuera..ggrrrrr


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

Americanoooos, os recibimos con alegriaaaa, ole tu padreee, ole tu madre y ole tu tía..

Animo tio Sam, ya estamos a más de mitad de camino.

Peazo de largo que me estoy cascando.... 27 puntazos en el futuro.

Y como lleguemos a la meta... empieza mañana el primer descensooo, cojan un periodico que volvemos a tierras frias.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Abr 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5X7srWjn-z4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5X7srWjn-z4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Me voy,si no esto no va a haber psicologo que lo arregle


----------



## Speculo (16 Abr 2009)

Hay tantísima gente que espera el recorte... Que esto ha subido mucho... Que está todo hecho una mierda...

No sé, demasiada gente diciendo que esto tiene que caerse ya.

Me está dando a mí que esto no se cae hasta que no se capitule al alza... Hasta que todo el mundo esté metido hasta las trancas.


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

866, como va esto, una banderita y a seguir.

Animo S&p tu puedes campeon, siente la fuerza.


----------



## Speculo (16 Abr 2009)

Por cierto ¿Hoy es fiesta de algo en USA? Lo digo porque vaya volumen de mierda... Se están pareciendo al Ibex.


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

banderita puesta y para arriba....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Abr 2009)

> Breaking News ... GG




Ya lo comenté hace tiempo pero vuelvo a la carga aprovechando que controláis de acciones USA y que hace poco presentó resultados Intel.

¿AMD no está en bancarrota? (Percebo, creo que tú tenías acciones de AMD)

El balance, (están en negative equity):

PERIOD ------------ 27-Dec-08 ---------- 29-Dec-07 --------- 31-Dec-06 

Net Tangible Assets -- ($573,000) ---------- $496,000 --------- $1,361,000 


La cuenta de pérdidas y ganancias:

PERIOD ------------------------------------ 27-Dec-08 ---------- 29-Dec-07 --------- 31-Dec-06 

Net Income Applicable To Common Shares --- ($3,098,000) -------- ($3,379,000) -------- ($166,000) 

AMD: Balance Sheet for ADV MICRO DEVICES - Yahoo! Finance


¿Cuándo presentan resultados estos tíos?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Abr 2009)

Futuro del IBEX prácticamente en 9000... :

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (16 Abr 2009)

EEUU publicará los resultados de los test de estrés realizados a la banca el 4 de mayo
Agencias | 20:14 - 16/04/2009

El mercado espera con impaciencia el resultado de los test.

EEUU quiere evitar la rumorología

El Gobierno de EEUU planea hacer públicos el próximo 4 de mayo los resultados de los test de estrés a los que ha sometido a las 19 principales entidades bancarias del país, según informa la cadena estadounidense CNBC, que cita a fuentes del Gobierno federal. Dichas fuentes aseguran que la Administración pretende dar a conocer la información en dos fases. Cuatro razones por las que los test de los bancos pueden ser malos para la bolsa.

El próximo 24 de abril se harán públicos los supuestos económicos y financieros asumidos en las pruebas, empleados para determinar la capacidad de cada banco para resistir un mayor deterioro del entorno económico, y entre los que se podría haber incluido un fuerte incremento de la tasa de paro.

Posteriormente, el 4 de mayo se harán públicos los resultados de los tests, incluyendo las recomendaciones a las entidades para que puedan afrontar sus necesidades de capital. Entre ambas fechas los reguladores y representantes del Tesoro planean mantener encuentros con representantes de los 19 bancos examinados para analizar los resultados y las potenciales soluciones.
Cierto recelo ante esta técnica

La publicación de los resultados de estas pruebas de estrés ha generado gran controversia en EEUU, puesto que algunos analistas consideran que podrían 'marcar' a algunas entidades como más vulnerables respecto a otras.

No obstante, estas precauciones han podido quedar en nada después de que algunas entidades como Goldman Sachs o JP Morgan hayan mostrado ya su intención de devolver al Gobierno las ayudas recibidas lo más pronto posible.

De hecho, Goldman Sachs anunció una ampliación de capital por importe de 5.000 millones de dólares que empleará en la devolución de los 10.000 millones de dólares recibidos del plan de rescate, mientras que el consejero delegado de JP Morgan, Jamie Dimon, afirmó que el banco está en disposición de reembolsar los 25.000 millones de recibidos del Gobierno tan pronto como sea posible".


----------



## Kujire (16 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> AMD: Balance Sheet for ADV MICRO DEVICES - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> 
> *¿Cuándo presentan resultados estos tíos?*



*21 de Abril*


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

Impresionante como van de descompensados el s&p y el futuro del eurostoxx, como le estan aguantado al ultimo en la ultima subida.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Abr 2009)

Y el dólar subiendo, en 1,31 está ya. 

Pues menos mal que no baja el dólar, porque entonces nos vamos al 1000 del S&P. :


----------



## shamus (16 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Futuro del IBEX prácticamente en 9000... :
> 
> Saludos...



Oye y eso donde se mira?. Me gustaria poder ir viendo como van los futuros tanto del ibex como los americano para basar en ellos mis decisiones.

Al margen , eso me gusta. A ver si no me tengo que arrepentir de entrar en santander tan arriba y con tan poco volumen.


----------



## donpepito (16 Abr 2009)

Aquí os dejo una web donde se muestran las posis en tiempo real de las cot USA.

Level2StockQuotes.com - BATS Most Active Stocks for Investors


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

Hoy me quedo largo y mañana en cuanto se acerque a 2300 le meto de todo.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Futuro del IBEX prácticamente en 9000... :
> 
> Saludos...



Diossssssssssssssss


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

870 y no se cansa


----------



## shamus (16 Abr 2009)

No decian por ahi que tiene una resistencia en los 875?.

A ver como se porta , esperemos que la atraviese.


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> No decian por ahi que tiene una resistencia en los 875?.
> 
> A ver como se porta , esperemos que la atraviese.



Por Dios, que no la pase, entonces si que tendrá sentido la frase "hacer el Percebo"


----------



## Kujire (16 Abr 2009)

Ahí te quedas Percebo, estoy fuera  te estás volviendo un pecadoooooor reincidente

GooooooooOOOOOGGGLLLLEEEEEEEEEEE mejooor de lo esperado!! casi 1B$ mejor de lo esperado!! 5.16$ por acción se esperaba 4.94$


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

Con un par en la cuspide y me cierro largo, jajajajaja, todo lo que me pase me lo mereceré.

Yo creo que mañana apertura al alza del los futuros, y en cuanto subamos un poco catacrok, puede que la castaña sea poquito antes de la apertura de usa.... o no. De todas maneras tengo unos buenos puntitos para aguantar el tiron. A ver que pasa mañana.


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ahí te quedas Percebo, estoy fuera  te estás volviendo un pecadoooooor reincidente



Y lo peor es que ya ha pasado semana santa para hacer penitencia, seguro que mañana el mercado me pone en mi sitio.

Tu que crees? es posible que pasemos los 875 a la primera o nos tocará la casilla de la carcel y nos mandará de vuelta a los 820?.


----------



## Kujire (16 Abr 2009)

mucha suerte! para mañana no creo que tengas problemas, podrás deshacer con ganancias, pero ándate ligero para poner algún stop

875? a la primera? ... creo que se lo tendrás que consultar a Iker porque si lo hace seguro que lo saca en su programa como fenómeno paranormal

Por cierto, de momento vamos clavados a las previsiones que hicimos hace una semana, rebote continúa, muy complejos los días con cambios de tendencia en el diario como si de una guerra fuera, qué bien me lo estoy pasando!!! ....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Oye y eso donde se mira?. Me gustaria poder ir viendo como van los futuros tanto del ibex como los americano para basar en ellos mis decisiones.
> 
> Al margen , eso me gusta. A ver si no me tengo que arrepentir de entrar en santander tan arriba y con tan poco volumen.



Buenas shamus y bienvenido al casino... 

IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices..

Saludos...


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> mucha suerte! para mañana no creo que tengas problemas, podrás deshacer con ganancias, pero ándate ligero para poner algún stop



Me he quedado unicamente porque el futuro del euro lo han lastrado, para abrir mañana con gap al alza (creo yo) no hay relación entre la subida de uno y la de otro, si le hubieran dejado ir mas lejos puede que hasta hubiese cambiado a corto en el ultimo instante, pero desde donde estamos creo que aun es un poco lejos, en mi opinion veremos los 2290-2300 en el futuro del eurostoxx.

Por cierto, vaya cantidad de papel que han soltado los yankis en el futuro del S&P al final, parecía que no se terminaba el papelón. Supongo que mañana nos tocará tragar papel a los europeos y cuando esten los dos abiertos.....Patada para abajo.

Cuidado mañana con intentar coger el último rally alcista, puede salir muy caro. Como el BBVA o el Santander se pongan Gallos les atizo, porque deben ser de los pocos valores en los que se puede poner uno corto (almenos en Interdin).

Suerte a todos y de verdad, cuidado mañana, la codicia es malisima.


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> mucha suerte! para mañana no creo que tengas problemas, podrás deshacer con ganancias, pero ándate ligero para poner algún stop
> 
> 875? a la primera? ... creo que se lo tendrás que consultar a Iker porque si lo hace seguro que lo saca en su programa como fenómeno paranormal
> 
> Por cierto, de momento vamos clavados a las previsiones que hicimos hace una semana, rebote continúa, muy complejos los días con cambios de tendencia en el diario como si de una guerra fuera, qué bien me lo estoy pasando!!! ....



Yo si no acaban echandome de casa y del curro tampoco me lo estoy pasando mal, ahora bien, como pase mañana todo lo que he venido diciendo estos días, me retiro del foro y si no pasa... me retiran.

De verdad es que lo único que me asusta es que sea todo tan evidente... tendrán preparada alguna trampa estos cabrones?


----------



## Speculo (16 Abr 2009)

No digo nada...



> Resultados CITIGROUP por encima de lo esperado
> 16 Abril 200921:47EE.UU.:
> RESULTADOS CITIGROUP, POR ENCIMA DE LO ESPERADO
> 16-04-2007 - 14:10
> ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Abr 2009)

Percebo ándate con ojo con los largos... mira: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...de-semana-grafica-confianza-de-armstrong.html

Watch out this weekend - MoneyWeek

Según este tio, este fin de semana nos vamos a tom** por el c***!!!! Y éste tiene página web y todo, y lo dice en inglés, no como Mulder!!! :

Stops ajustaditos si las mantienes hasta el lunes, eh!!! 

Saludos...

PD: No he podido resistirme y le he abierto un corto al Stoxx en lo alto, a ver si no me lo tiran mañana... je je


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Percebo ándate con ojo con los largos... mira: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...de-semana-grafica-confianza-de-armstrong.html
> 
> Watch out this weekend - MoneyWeek
> 
> ...



Gracias, pero ese largo va a durar lo que el agua en una cesta, lo dejaré ir hasta donde arranque al principio, luego me metere corto, a 2285, 2290 y 2295, si me dejan las garantías y Bankinter que me tiene un poco preocupado, mañana seguro que me como un marroncito con mi banco de cabecera, espero que t5 me cubra un poquito. 

Creo que ahora mismo esta lejos para corto, mañana tienen trabajo que hacer y mucho papelón que colocar.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> La verdad es que no se que hacer con mis SAN, si supiera a que precio van a estar el día anterior al dividendo me decidía  a vender o no en un margen aceptable, porque bajada hasta final de mes supongo que como estáis hablando habrá pero luego? le dará tiempo a recuperarse mmm, voy a hacer números.



yo llevo casi un 15% de rentabilidad, mi tiempo me ha llevado

a ver cuanto me duran mis alegrías


----------



## donpepito (16 Abr 2009)

Dentro de nuevo en CITi a 4.01USD.... me van a dar una de las buenas mañana!


----------



## evidente (16 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dentro de nuevo en CITi a 4.01USD.... me van a dar una de las buenas mañana!



no eres el único que dormirá mal, mi peor pesadilla será que mañana se desplome

Viernes 17, Viernes es un buen día para morir


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

Bueno una ultima cosa antes de empiltrarme, mañana no creo que sea el guanazo, se abrira con un gap y con una subida posterior fuertecilla, luego el resto del día a aguantar como la gente mete pasta y los que saben colocan papel, sin dejar que las cotizaciones apenas se muevan, luego poco a poco irán bajando, hasta formar un martillo en el día.

El resto ocurrirá al día siguiente.

Black Monday. Pero no será el definitivo, seguramente despues de bajar como minimo 60-100 puntillos del s&p volverán a la carga, hasta un poquito más abajo que esta vez y entonces... ay entonces......Tonuel vete preparandote.


Anda que si pasa..... y sin veleta, ni santos, ni na, de na. Esta teoria la saco de aquí:







fijaros en los dos dias en que pega el s&p con el 875 y su reacción, y tambien en el volumen de los últimos días.

Y por si faltaba algo, el primer retroceso de fibonachi tambien coincide con 875:







A ver que pasa mañana, a lo mejor ni llegamos a ese nivel.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Me he quedado unicamente porque el futuro del euro lo han lastrado, para abrir mañana con gap al alza (creo yo) no hay relación entre la subida de uno y la de otro, si le hubieran dejado ir mas lejos puede que hasta hubiese cambiado a corto en el ultimo instante, pero desde donde estamos creo que aun es un poco lejos, en mi opinion veremos los 2290-2300 en el futuro del eurostoxx.
> 
> Por cierto, vaya cantidad de papel que han soltado los yankis en el futuro del S&P al final, parecía que no se terminaba el papelón. Supongo que mañana nos tocará tragar papel a los europeos y cuando esten los dos abiertos.....Patada para abajo.
> 
> ...



Interdin no tiene cortos en algunos valores,otros limitados,si el valor esta caliente te quedas sin(Gas Natural,Banco Popular...) pero en los valores gordos tienen y sin problemas,anda que no habre palmado pasta con los cortos ultimamente jajaja

Hoy me meti en Acciona y IBR, aborte a ultima hora una compra de Endesa a 14,80...me entro el cangelo,estoy contagiado por el germen bajista,me da ya cosa meterme largo 

Tambien me puse corto en Gamesa,Popular y Cintra, por cierto que voy palmando en todo... cuando Gamesa andaba por los 13,5 lo pase un poquito mal pero aguante el tirón (no llevo stops) empeze una estrategia de espera tanto en corto como en largo... no soltar los cortos/largos hasta que gane pasta... si las gacelas ganan pasta asi no voy a ser menos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Bueno una ultima cosa antes de empiltrarme, mañana no creo que sea el guanazo, se abrira con un gap y con una subida posterior fuertecilla, luego el resto del día a aguantar como la gente mete pasta y los que saben colocan papel, sin dejar que las cotizaciones apenas se muevan, luego poco a poco irán bajando, hasta formar un martillo en el día.
> 
> El resto ocurrirá al día siguiente.
> 
> ...



Eres el que mas esta acertando ultimamente con diferencia....

A ver si nos vamos ya al guano por que a este ritmo poca pasta para cortos me va a quedar...:o


----------



## donpepito (16 Abr 2009)

Hoy en T5 hemos tenido un fuerte vol de contratación... algunas agencias han acumulado... es posible que mañana recuperemos parte de la bajada, yo estoy dentro a 6,80€ ... la vez anterior malvendi a 5,58€ ... arghhhhh!!!

Que no se entere nadie... el otro día compre AIG a 1.55USD ... al momento, me entro el panico y las vendí a los pocos minutos a 1.59USD ... unas plusvalías centaveras!


----------



## donpepito (16 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No digo nada...
> 
> *Resultados CITIGROUP por encima de lo esperado
> 16 Abril 200921:47EE.UU.:
> ...




*SON FAKE... mejor dicho la fecha es del año 2007!*


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Eres el que mas esta acertando ultimamente con diferencia....
> 
> A ver si nos vamos ya al guano por que a este ritmo poca pasta para cortos me va a quedar...:o



Es curioso, pero casi todos los valores que estaban pegados a una resistencia, esos eran en los que no te dejaban entrar, te sugiero que antes de entrar corto mires a ver si hay alguna cerca, porque si no es así y te precipitas..... te comes una buena subida y mas con la que está cayendo, yo creo que de mañana no pasa, puede ser una buena oportunidad para esperar a que le pongan un buen lastre a BBVA o San y entrar corto ahi, yo si es a 9 o 7,2 ni me lo pensaré. 

Lo de los stops, me parece una locura, aunque sea lejos, ponlo, nunca se sabe que puede pasar, piensa en Wolfsvagen (o como diantre se escriba). Jugar con cortos tan abajo tiene sus riesgos no lo olvides, yo casi seguro que mañana me darán con las Bankinter en la cabeza, a ver si no llegan a 10 a la primera.

Suerte.


----------



## percebo (16 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy en T5 hemos tenido un fuerte vol de contratación... algunas agencias han acumulado... es posible que mañana recuperemos parte de la bajada, yo estoy dentro a 6,80€ ... la vez anterior malvendi a 5,58€ ... arghhhhh!!!
> 
> Que no se entere nadie... el otro día compre AIG a 1.55USD ... al momento, me entro el panico y las vendí a los pocos minutos a 1.59USD ... unas plusvalías centaveras!



YO tendría cuidado con las T5, despues de la caida de ayer... no se, yo pienso mantenerlas hasta verlas otra vez a 4.


----------



## donpepito (16 Abr 2009)

Por lo que he visto en el grafico.... el estocástico se encuentra cortado a la baja y el macd se encuentra cortado al alza... el RSI está retrocediendo desde niveles de sobrecompra, la vela de hoy no me gusta nada, además como he dicho... con mucho volumen, intentaré venderlas en algún momento del día. XD


----------



## awai (16 Abr 2009)

Bueno solo decir, que puse que SAN hoy tocaba los 6,8 y no los ha llegado a tocar, se ha quedado en 6,75 (owned para mi) y que mañana será día de retirarme por un tiempo,
Os pongo dos gráficos que he estado haciendo que me parece muy significativos (ojo esto siempre sistema para tontos)











Estoy convencido que le queda mañana pasa subir y poco más.... y despues mucho tiempo para bajar, pero seguro me equivocare


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Es curioso, pero casi todos los valores que estaban pegados a una resistencia, esos eran en los que no te dejaban entrar, te sugiero que antes de entrar corto mires a ver si hay alguna cerca, porque si no es así y te precipitas..... te comes una buena subida y mas con la que está cayendo, yo creo que de mañana no pasa, puede ser una buena oportunidad para esperar a que le pongan un buen lastre a BBVA o San y entrar corto ahi, yo si es a 9 o 7,2 ni me lo pensaré.
> 
> Lo de los stops, me parece una locura, aunque sea lejos, ponlo, nunca se sabe que puede pasar, piensa en Wolfsvagen (o como diantre se escriba). Jugar con cortos tan abajo tiene sus riesgos no lo olvides, yo casi seguro que mañana me darán con las Bankinter en la cabeza, a ver si no llegan a 10 a la primera.
> 
> Suerte.



Los stops los ponia antes,ahora con lo poco que me queda de cash en la cuenta de interdin exprimo al maximo el apalancamiento,intradia tienes el 5% del valor de la acción de garantias,a las 5 en punto te lo elevan al 10% asi que las cosas se tuercen te ejecutan ellos mismos jajajaja ya veremos como funciona la nueva operativa,de momento me estan dando la del pulpo,ultimamente los unicos dias que gano dinero son los que no opero


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Abr 2009)

Telefonica me pone palote,hoy se escapo,pero mañana igual la atizo (largos)


----------



## carvil (17 Abr 2009)

Vamossssssssssssssss mis bancos USA







Edito: Los futuros del s&p han tocado con la resistencia fuerte en 867

Que bien parece hacer una gráfica y que se cumpla


----------



## Speculo (17 Abr 2009)

¿Alguien ha puesto esto ya??

¿Ha tocado suelo la banca española? Falcone reduce a la mitad sus posiciones cortas en BBVA y Santander



> ¿Ha tocado suelo la banca española? Falcone reduce a la mitad sus posiciones cortas en BBVA y Santander
> Philip Falcone
> 
> Primero fue en Santander y después en BBVA. Philip Falcone, uno de los gestores de hedge funds que más dinero ha ganado gracias al desplome bancario (ver perfil), ha comunicado a la CNMV la reducción de sus posiciones cortas en la banca española. Ayer, el inversor estadounidense anunciaba que su porcentaje bajista en BBVA a pasado del 0,91% hasta el 0,24% del capital. A mediados de mazro llegó a superar el 1% en la entidad que preside Francisco González. Esta misma semana, pero un día antes, el martes, Falcone hacía lo propio sobre el Santander donde ahora tiene un 0,18% en posiciones cortas. Hace un mes contaba con cerca del 0,5%.
> ...




Parece que no ha aguantado los embites. Lo que no quiere decir nada respecto al suelo de nadie, pero no ha aguantado.


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha puesto esto ya??
> 
> ¿Ha tocado suelo la banca española? Falcone reduce a la mitad sus posiciones cortas en BBVA y Santander
> 
> ...



O quizas piensa que puede posicionarse corto desde más arriba....

De todas maneras hoy en la radio he escuchado en un anuncio que el Banco de Santander que el que más dividendos paga con cargo a los resultados a 2008, así que debe ser una buena oportunidad para comprar ahora.....

SUPER MODE IRONIC ON, que nadie se me lie.


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

DonPepito, parece que el t5 va a abrir al final cerca del cierre de ayer, cuidado porque en la subasta ha llegado a estar a 6.4.

Por cierto Kiure, que bien te saliste ayer.... jajajaja, toma gap, de todas maneras creo que no haya problemas para volver al mismo nivel.


----------



## tonuel (17 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Black Monday. Pero no será el definitivo, seguramente despues de bajar como minimo 60-100 puntillos del s&p volverán a la carga, hasta un poquito más abajo que esta vez y entonces... ay entonces......*tonuel vete preparándote*.



Con el ibex casi tocando los 9000... últimamente casi que no tengo ganas de nada... 




Saludos


----------



## awai (17 Abr 2009)

Bueno, fuera de SAN a 6.79, ya puede venir el guano como vosotros decis.
Beneficios para una cenita


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

Ahora que lo pienso si los futuros del eurostoxx cierran a las 12 y les interesa a 2200 puede que pasemos por ahi a esa hora.


----------



## Speculo (17 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Con el ibex casi tocando los 9000... últimamente casi que no tengo ganas de nada...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Ni siquiera de comprarte unas gamesitas??


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Abr 2009)

Acaban de estar disponibles cortos del popular en interdin,corto a 6,36 a topeeeeeeeee


----------



## Speculo (17 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Ahora que lo pienso si los futuros del eurostoxx cierran a las 12 y les interesa a 2200 puede que pasemos por ahi a esa hora.



En teoría les interesa bajarlo todo, sobre todo el Ibex, para pagar menos a los que lleven calls. Los puts supongo que no cobrarán nada por mucho que lo bajen.
Así que habrá mucha manipulación a la baja y después, todo volverá donde estaba, así que puede, sólo puede, el índice se puede ir hoy muy arriba si de repente empieza a entrar la pasta que está esperando a ver qué pasa con el vencimiento.

Yo ya lo dije ayer y estoy empezando a pensar que esto no va a parar hasta que no se rompan resistencias importantes, de esas que hacen que la gente empiece a ver cambios de tendencia serios. Sólo así conseguirán que entre dinero para luego arramplarlo.
Vamos, que veo al BBVA a 10 euros antes del verano.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Abr 2009)

ese falcone metiendole al BBVA esta soltando papel en 7,95 coomo loco,jajajaja


----------



## javso (17 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> En teoría les interesa bajarlo todo, sobre todo el Ibex, para pagar menos a los que lleven calls. Los puts supongo que no cobrarán nada por mucho que lo bajen.
> Así que habrá mucha manipulación a la baja y después, todo volverá donde estaba, así que puede, sólo puede, el índice se puede ir hoy muy arriba si de repente empieza a entrar la pasta que está esperando a ver qué pasa con el vencimiento.
> 
> Yo ya lo dije ayer y estoy empezando a pensar que esto no va a parar hasta que no se rompan resistencias importantes, de esas que hacen que la gente empiece a ver cambios de tendencia serios. Sólo así conseguirán que entre dinero para luego arramplarlo.
> Vamos, que veo al BBVA a 10 euros antes del verano.



MARKET TALK: UBS rebaja BBVA a vender tras reciente rebote +-

MADRID (EFE Dow Jones)--UBS baja recomendación de BBVA (BBV) a vender desde neutral y mantiene el precio objetivo de EUR5,5 tras el rebote del 43% acumulado por la acción en el último mes. Indica que la caída del 4% del PIB español prevista para el presente año así como el aumento de la morosidad pesará sobre los bancos españoles


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

Ultimamente donpepito esta que las clava todas,habra que empezar a pensar en emplear el don jose 


TL5.MC	6,94 €	+2,06%	+0,14


----------



## Speculo (17 Abr 2009)

javso dijo:


> MARKET TALK: UBS rebaja BBVA a vender tras reciente rebote +-
> 
> MADRID (EFE Dow Jones)--UBS baja recomendación de BBVA (BBV) a vender desde neutral y mantiene el precio objetivo de EUR5,5 tras el rebote del 43% acumulado por la acción en el último mes. Indica que la caída del 4% del PIB español prevista para el presente año así como el aumento de la morosidad pesará sobre los bancos españoles



No te voy a decir que no haya gente que las recomendaciones se las tome en serio. El operador a corto plazo debe jugar con esto, crea o no en ello.

Ahora, si quieres que te de mi valoración personal a cerca de la recomendación de UBS, te la doy ahora mismo: Una caca. Independientemente de que luego el BBVA llegue a 10 o baje a 4 antes del verano.


----------



## javso (17 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No te voy a decir que no haya gente que las recomendaciones se las tome en serio. El operador a corto plazo debe jugar con esto, crea o no en ello.
> 
> Ahora, si quieres que te de mi valoración personal a cerca de la recomendación de UBS, te la doy ahora mismo: Una caca. Independientemente de que luego el BBVA llegue a 10 o baje a 4 antes del verano.



No, si por mí que suba a 10 y más, las tengo a 8 euros, pero miedo me da.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

Estoy muy tentado de meterme en un chicharrete como solaria,pero no termino de coger el raton con decision...

Creeis que es un modo seguro de tirar el dinero?


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

Buenos días.

Hoy he estado haciendo unas gestiones y me he perdido la apertura, ya veo que T5 ha tocado los 7,04€


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

SOLARIA vela blanca con pequeñas sombras y hueco alcista que deja abierto en los 2,03 euros, puede ir a buscar los 2,50€ en breve... aunque yo tendría un STOP en 1,90€

Estuve a punto de entrar en 1,71€ pero Chameleon me ha metido el miedo en el cuerpo...  ya que suelen comprar en vol y para salir es complicado, a veces!


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

Bueno,en realidad pense que podria ser un buen momento para entrar en uno de los 4 o 5 valores estrella del chicharreo...ahora que estan en los infiernos y parece que no llaman la atencion

Jazztel,solaria,la seda,avanzit...valores de esa calaña


----------



## javso (17 Abr 2009)

A que hora se publican los resultados del Citi?


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

Yo nunca me la juego en valores centimeros... RECUERDA QUE EN CADA COMPRA Y VENTA, por ejemplo en la SEDA, pierdes un 5% ... cuando son cot de 0,2x€ .... siempre pierdes dinero, tienen que subir en tramos de +10% para ser rentables, es mi opinión!


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo nunca me la juego en valores centimeros... RECUERDA QUE EN CADA COMPRA Y VENTA, por ejemplo en la SEDA, pierdes un 5% ... cuando son cot de 0,2x€ .... siempre pierdes dinero, tienen que subir en tramos de +10% para ser rentables, es mi opinión!



Por eso no me atrevo.Plantarme de primeras con un -5%...


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

CITI a las 8:30 hora local USA.


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

ACCIONA puede ser interesante... están atacando NOW!


----------



## chudire (17 Abr 2009)

Palmando en IBR. Owned para chudire: 2.99----2.92


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

chudire dijo:


> Palmando en IBR. Owned para chudire: 2.99----2.92



Se puede apoyar en los 2.92€ por ahora... yo NO las vendería hasta los 2,72€ su min de marzo.


----------



## chudire (17 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Se puede apoyar en los 2.92€ por ahora... yo NO las vendería hasta los 2,72€ su min de marzo.



Je! como toque los 2,72 no me va a quedar pulso para vender.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

Una gacela standard que pensaria ahora mismo?:que el ibex va para abajo,que ya toca? o que hara lo mismo que todos los dias y empezara a subir ahora?


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

Depende de la cuantia de tu cartera... si es poco capital y puedes permitir esas suspuestas perdidas, de lo contrario vendelas ahora.

IBR era previsible, al no romper los 3,31€ de hace unos meses ... volvería a los 2,8x - 3,1x

hace unos meses que no entro en el valor, la vez anterior un intradia a 3,09€ venta.


----------



## shamus (17 Abr 2009)

Vaya hombre , hoy que no trabajo y me he permitido el lujo de levantarme tarde me ha jodido el tema. Tendria que haber estado a las 9 al pie del cañon vendiendo mi santander.

Como lo veis , me espero a que citi diga algo , a ver si es positivo y tira del mercado?.


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

Serán mejor de lo esperado -CITi- ahora +4,20% en AH.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Serán mejor de lo esperado -CITi- ahora +4,20% en AH.



Yo me andaria con ojo con t5...esta haciendo cosas muy raritas...


----------



## Speculo (17 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno,en realidad pense que podria ser un buen momento para entrar en uno de los 4 o 5 valores estrella del chicharreo...ahora que estan en los infiernos y parece que no llaman la atencion
> 
> Jazztel,solaria,la seda,avanzit...valores de esa calaña



Jazztel ya se ha parado. Va a quedarse donde está un buen tiempo. Yo recomendé en su día este valor, pero ahora mismo estoy fuera.

Si te sirve de algo, y es un poco más líquida, ahora mismo estoy dentro de NHH con poco dinero, pero dentro. Me metí ayer después de la descarga por sobreventa. Stop para corto plazo 2,51. Para largo los 2,12. Está para atacar los 2,70 y tirar para arriba. Si el Ibex acompaña, claro está.

De nada


----------



## shamus (17 Abr 2009)

Eso es bueno , pero por lo pronto el ibex no deja de bajar  . Y no se yo cuanto tiempo aguantara en verde el santander...

Hoy me apetece jugarmela , me va a costar una ulcera y varias canas , pero he puesto stop en 6.58 para tener algo de margen y aun asi voy a estar todo el rato pendiente.

A esperar a citi.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Abr 2009)

Cierro cortos a BBVA a 7,84 los meti a 7,95
Mantengo cortos en Popular,Cintra y Gamesa


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cierro cortos a BBVA a 7,84 los meti a 7,95
> Mantengo cortos en Popular,Cintra y Gamesa



He aqui a un hombre absolutamente irreductible


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

Voy a mantener un poco más las T5.... mi precioo de compra 6,80€ .... pero es muy probable que se vayan a los 6,50€ o bien a los 7,10€ .... ahí estamos!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> He aqui a un hombre absolutamente irreductible



Es hora de posicionarse corto en los valores ahora que estan altos y aguantar,ponerse corto en medio de las debacles no tiene merito


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

Están acumulando en T5, A3TV va en verde +2,18% .... lo digo ahora!


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

*INVERSORES INSTITUCIONALES ESTÁN COMPRANDO *

Entrada en mercados renta variable mayor en 12 años.



Según State Street, firma de servicios financieros de EEUU, con una operativa anual de 12 billones de dólares en activos, ha señalado que la entrada en los mercados de Renta Variable es la mayor que se ha visto en 12 años.



"Parece que la pesadilla está finalizando. Los Inversores Institucionales están respaldando este rally. El mercado de EEUU está tomando el protagonismo, pero todos los grandes mercados (Alemania, Francia, Italia, Holanda...) están recibiendo las mismas compras".


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

Me acabo de meter en T5 a 6,85...espero no haber metido la pata hasta el fondo...


----------



## Speculo (17 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me acabo de meter en T5 a 6,85...espero no haber metido la pata hasta el fondo...



Hombre de emociones fuertes...


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

NO PAIN, NO GAIN!

Sin dolor no hay beneficios!

Suerte....... TEC REUNIDAS, tambien me gusta... pero veo alto el precio! al final del día me arrepentiré!


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Hombre de emociones fuertes...



Puf...el pepito este es una mala influencia...
Creo que le voy a colocar un stop ceñidito y que sea lo que dios quiera,ya digo que no he nacido para la tension...

Ves? Ha sido entrar yo y empezar a remontar el ibex...menos la kk esta que sigue ahi parada


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Abr 2009)

Buenos días ^__^!

He entrado corto en Iberdrola en 5.76, pero a medio gas. No me fío mucho de los futuros americanos. ¿Otro rally como el de ayer?

Un saludo y calma, que es solo dinero : jaja (Ufff...)


----------



## chudire (17 Abr 2009)

Sé que no digo nada nuevo pero me flipa cómo un centimo arriba o abajo puede desencadenar tantas emociones... oaaah... que manera de fliparlo!


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

Con lo facil que era haberse metido en el Santander y me complico la vida asi 
Siempre sube,es todo el analisis que hay que realizar


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

*Citigroup y General Electric marcarán la jornada.*

El mercado de renta variable europeo cotiza mixto, con una subida muy ligera del 0,1% para el Euro Stoxx 50. Los inversores se encuentran a la espera de los resultados empresariales de Citigroup y General Electric que podrían marcar el rumbo de la jornada. Además, *recordamos que hoy es vencimiento de opciones y futuros para nuestro selectivo Ibex 35.*

En Frankfurt, las acciones de Citigroup suben un 5,19% y las de General Electric un 2,17%.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

Noto como estoy envejeciendo por momentos...


----------



## chudire (17 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Noto como estoy envejeciendo por momentos...



yo noto como empiezan a meterme la puntita...


----------



## chollero (17 Abr 2009)

"Parece que la pesadilla está finalizando. Los Inversores Institucionales están respaldando este rally. El mercado de EEUU está tomando el protagonismo, pero todos los grandes mercados (Alemania, Francia, Italia, Holanda...) están recibiendo las mismas compras".


Parece que la pesadilla está finalizando? que se lo pregunten a los japoneses, nos quedan muchos años de comer ladrillos, solo estan esperando que los cervatillos incautos se confien, para darnos el sartenazo.


saludos


----------



## shamus (17 Abr 2009)

Ole y ole mi santander en los 6.80.

Como vuelva a tocarlos subo el stop-loss.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Ole y ole mi santander en los 6.80.
> 
> Como vuelva a tocarlos subo el stop-loss.



Mira que habia pensado entrar ahi,mira que lo se...que siempre acaba subiendo...pues nada,Tele5 que mola mas


----------



## awai (17 Abr 2009)

la ludopatia me puede, como veis endesa para entrar a largo?


----------



## shamus (17 Abr 2009)

Mira , no es mala idea. Creo que dentro de poco reparten un dividendo bastante basto , 0.8 y pico.

A mi siempre me ha gustado telecinco para el largo plazo. Pienso que deberia de volver a subir bastante vistos los valores que tenia hace 1 año y eso de que reparte casi todos sus beneficios en los dividendos es muy atractivo. Lastima del tema de las fusiones que han comentado ultimamente , que ya me fastidia bastante no saber que pasara y por lo tanto me da cosa entrar a largo plazo. Pero me parece un buen valor.

En todo caso , para trading a corto plazo si , el bueno de botin siempre es la mejor opcion xD.

PD:Cago en to , en el tiempo de escribir este mensaje se ha puesto en 6.73....


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Abr 2009)

Juas awai, del rebaño no te escapas... jaja

A mi ya me están metiendo la puntita como a chudire... sin vaselina... que desconsiderados 

Menos mal que tampoco metí mucho... ejem... jaja


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

La banca es para intradias... en estos precios!


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

Uff...estoy hasta por salirme palmando las comisiones...me da mu mal rollito...


----------



## awai (17 Abr 2009)

Le he preguntado al que sabe y casi me pega XD
Me ha dicho, ni un euro a la bolsa hasta que yo te diga, de momento me llevo 25000€ al 4% a ING.
Algun banquero que me dé mas?


----------



## shamus (17 Abr 2009)

De verdad?. Me estais acojonando.

Estoy por salirme con beneficios solo para tomar un cafe a la espera de citi.


----------



## tonuel (17 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Le he preguntado al que sabe y casi me pega XD
> Me ha dicho, ni un euro a la bolsa hasta que yo te diga, de momento me llevo 25000€ al 4% a ING.
> Algun banquero que me dé mas?



Hazme una transferencia y ya te conseguiré algo mejor... 




Saludos


----------



## chudire (17 Abr 2009)

Creo que barclays da un pocquito más 4, 25% por 4 meses. Están muy tacaños!


----------



## tonuel (17 Abr 2009)

¿Que alguien me diga la figura que está haciendo hoy el ibex...? 




Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Le he preguntado al que sabe y casi me pega XD
> Me ha dicho, ni un euro a la bolsa hasta que yo te diga, de momento me llevo 25000€ al 4% a ING.
> Algun banquero que me dé mas?



Yo leyendo estas cosas fundamentalmente me doy cuenta de lo pobre que soy


----------



## awai (17 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hazme una transferencia y ya te conseguiré algo mejor...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ningun problema pasame tu numero de tarjeta de crédito


----------



## tonuel (17 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Ningun problema pasame tu numero de tarjeta de crédito




Ahí va... pero te paso el de cuenta mejor... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

Mattel presenta bpa negativo -14 centavos/accíón (previsión -13 centavos)


----------



## shamus (17 Abr 2009)

Al final me salgo a 6.76 , beneficios para 1 cafe+tostada en el bar y poco mas xD.

Aqui quien gana conmigo es ING. Ganancia para mi , 8.10 euros. Ganancias para ing en comisiones , 11,84 euros. Estaran contentos xD. No hay manera de operar directamente contra la bolsa sin pagar comisiones?.

Ahora viene cuando los resultados de citi son la ostia y me cojo la pataleta xD.


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

TONUEL... ya se están cocinando las plusvalías... y parece que van a ser muy jugosas!
*
Pre-Market: 4.36 +0.35 (8.73%) - Apr 17, 6:14AM EDT*
NYSE Real-time data - Disclaimer

CITI... desde 4.01USD


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

CITi perdidas de solo.... $0.18 per share loss


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Al final me salgo a 6.76 , beneficios para 1 cafe+tostada en el bar y poco mas xD.
> 
> Aqui quien gana conmigo es ING. Ganancia para mi , 8.10 euros. Ganancias para ing en comisiones , 11,84 euros. Estaran contentos xD. No hay manera de operar directamente contra la bolsa sin pagar comisiones?.
> 
> Ahora viene cuando los resultados de citi son la ostia y me cojo la pataleta xD.



Se te ha olvidado descontar lo que le debes a hacienda de esas plusvalias 
Que esta muy feo eso de defraudar


----------



## awai (17 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Al final me salgo a 6.76 , beneficios para 1 cafe+tostada en el bar y poco mas xD.
> 
> Aqui quien gana conmigo es ING. Ganancia para mi , 8.10 euros. Ganancias para ing en comisiones , 11,84 euros. Estaran contentos xD. No hay manera de operar directamente contra la bolsa sin pagar comisiones?.
> 
> Ahora viene cuando los resultados de citi son la ostia y me cojo la pataleta xD.



Con el SAN, no tiene comisiones de compra en sus acciones, de venta... depende de la cantidad.

No se si me meterán en la carcel, pero os paso las comisiones que yo pago.

Valores Nacionales y Warrants 
Concepto	Renta Variable Warrants	
% (s/ efectivo)	Mínimo*	% (s/ efectivo)	Mínimo
Comisión Bancaria (*)	0,375	6,00 €	0,4	7,50 €
SVB	0,25	3,00 €	0,25	4,50 €
Cánones de Bolsa y gastos SCLV (ver tabla al pie) 
** 
(*) Accs.Santander Central Hispano: Compra sin comisión bancaria. Venta comisión normal 


A esto, unirle los canones de bolsa


----------



## awai (17 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Se te ha olvidado descontar lo que le debes a hacienda de esas plusvalias
> Que esta muy feo eso de defraudar



Waiting baby, eso depende del total de tus inversiones, o eso creo entender, yo en mi mega excel, se suman todas las plusvalias y luego les hago el porcentaje de nuestros colegas los gitanos, moros y demás (osea a los que hacienda da mi dinero)


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

Citi Reports First Quarter Revenues of $24.8 Billion


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Waiting baby, eso depende del total de tus inversiones, o eso creo entender, yo en mi mega excel, se suman todas las plusvalias y luego les hago el porcentaje de nuestros colegas los gitanos, moros y demás (osea a los que hacienda da mi dinero)


----------



## awai (17 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


>



jajajaja, nah, no soy nada racista, pero me jode un huevo el tema de que a ciertos sectores de la población les regalen pisos, y yo tenga que currar 15 horas diarias


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

Eso tiene solución... arriesga las plusvalías y tendrás que pagar menos! 

Bueno... citi--- esperaban -0.34USD por acc y ha salido -0.18USD .... veremos!


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> jajajaja, nah, no soy nada racista, pero me jode un huevo el tema de que a ciertos sectores de la población les regalen pisos, y yo tenga que currar 15 horas diarias



Joder...seguro que no exageras un poco? (por lo de las 15)

Pepito,falta mucho para que se disparen las telecincos?


----------



## shamus (17 Abr 2009)

Acaban de publicar tanto citi como GE y la verdad es que los resultados parecen buenos. No se porque el mercado no reacciona. Eso si , no se suponia que citi tenia beneficios en el primer trimestre?. Se supone que este rally empezo por eso y ahora publican perdidas , muy inferiores a lo esperado , pero perdidas.

Por cierto , es verdad , no he descontado el 18% , pero eso no pone en peligro mi desayuno en el bar. Eso si , a lo mejor no me da para el paquete de trident de despues xD.

Awai , tus comisiones me parecen una barbaridad. Me gusta lo de que no tengo comisiones para la compra de acciones de santander y como la muevo bastante a lo mejor me abro alli una cuenta solo para eso , pero para el resto , 6 euros+ 0,375% es demasiado. Yo antes pagaba 5+0.25% en ing y recientemente les llame para que me bajaran las comisiones y las tengo en 0.20% , sin los 5 euros. Me da mucho mas juego para operaciones como las de hoy.


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

Estamos acercandonos peligrosamente a los 2350, para mí un poquito antes, el mejor momento para abrir cortos y olvidarse durante un tiempillo.


----------



## awai (17 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Acaban de publicar tanto citi como GE y la verdad es que los resultados parecen buenos. No se porque el mercado no reacciona. Eso si , no se suponia que citi tenia beneficios en el primer trimestre?. Se supone que este rally empezo por eso y ahora publican perdidas , muy inferiores a lo esperado , pero perdidas.
> 
> Por cierto , es verdad , no he descontado el 18% , pero eso no pone en peligro mi desayuno en el bar. Eso si , a lo mejor no me da para el paquete de trident de despues xD.
> 
> Awai , tus comisiones me parecen una barbaridad. Me gusta lo de que no tengo comisiones para la compra de acciones de santander y como la muevo bastante a lo mejor me abro alli una cuenta solo para eso , pero para el resto , 6 euros+ 0,375% es demasiado. Yo antes pagaba 5+0.25% en ing y recientemente les llame para que me bajaran las comisiones y las tengo en 0.20% , sin los 5 euros. Me da mucho mas juego para operaciones como las de hoy.



Interesante, ahora que me haré cuenta naranja (lo que os dije antes).
Llamare paa preguntar por el broker, y apretaré, porque, efectivamente es mucho dinero, lo que pasa que aún no me dedico a esto mucho, y no he mirado mucho,
He visto que en selftrade son 5,95 € por operación (supongo que más los canon) pero esta que te cagas, porque mi inversiones suelen ser de + de 6000€ por oepración


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

Ya me entró el primer corto a 2266, hasta ahí iba largo, ahora tengo otras dos ordenes a 2274 y 2279. como rompa los 2300 me funden....

Por cierto el eurostoxx casi en los 2380, el ibex clavado en 8910, como me gusta que los planes salgan bien, coño tiene que salir.


----------



## Speculo (17 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Interesante, ahora que me haré cuenta naranja (lo que os dije antes).
> Llamare paa preguntar por el broker, y apretaré, porque, efectivamente es mucho dinero, lo que pasa que aún no me dedico a esto mucho, y no he mirado mucho,
> He visto que en selftrade son 5,95 € por operación (supongo que más los canon) pero esta que te cagas, porque mi inversiones suelen ser de + de 6000€ por oepración



Si interesa, yo trabajo con Renta4. Las comisiones para bolsa nacional son de 0,075% en intradía y de 0,15% en normal. Para operaciones de más de 6.000.
Para menos las pongo también:

Hasta 3.000 e. 1,5 / 3,00
de 3.000 a 6.000 e. 2,5 / 5,00

El canon de bolsa, el mismo que en todos los sitios.

Lo digo porque ya he visto a varios publicar aquí sus comisiones y me parecen un pelín altas.


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

Tonuel.... CITis a 4.74USD


Un link en tiempo real para los seguidores de CITi:

http://data.cnbc.com/quotes/C


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

Alguien sabe como va el tema del volumen hoy? llevamos mucho o poco?


----------



## Claca (17 Abr 2009)

El ibex no pasa de los 8920, como siga así, pronto perderá las ganas de subir. Llevo sacados unos eurillos aprovechando la situación, pero nada, dos durillos para comprar palomitas, que la semana que viene se prevé intensa.


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

Ee.uu.: Las acciones de citigroup suben un 18% en preapertura tras resultados


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

Las telecincos se han quedado absolutamente petrificadas...y yo que esperaba emociones fuertes...


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

Las EMOCIONES fuertes están en USA... CITI, 


las T5 son para pasar el rato! XD


----------



## chudire (17 Abr 2009)

IBR va p´arriba! no te jod*


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

Te comenté que los 2,92€ eran un buen soporte!

Tengo el curso al completo... IBR... me conozco su grafica!


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

chudire dijo:


> IBR va p´arriba! no te jod*



Es malo? :

Esto va a ser casi una garantia de palmar...pero le voy a poner un stop en 6,84 a las t5.Es que no quiero irme y encontrarme un desaguisado a la vuelta


----------



## shamus (17 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Alguien sabe como va el tema del volumen hoy? llevamos mucho o poco?



De momento 145.985 en el ibex. Normalito para las horas que son. No parece que vaya a ser un dia de muchas tensiones. 

Vaya con citi , llevaba dias viendola con ganas , pero como nunca me he metido en la banca americana , no me atrevi. 
Os planteo algo sobre la banca americana. Llevo dias pensando en GM. Dentro de poco no le quedara mas remedio que declararse en quiebra , de hecho el gobierno casi se lo exige si quiere mas ayudas. Cuando quiebre , que pensais que pasara con sus acciones?. Bajara a precios ridiculos pero se mantendra en bolsa?. Dejara de cotizar?.

Lo digo mas que nada , porque puede ser una gran oportunidad de compra para el muy largo plazo si no deja de cotizar en bolsa. La verdad es que nunca he seguido de cerca una quiebra y no se que es lo que puede pasar. Como lo veis?.

Yo por ahora lo dejo. Tanto esperar a citi y resulta que ni subidon ni bajon. Dejo la pantalla por 1/2 hora a ver que pasa xD.


----------



## tonuel (17 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel.... CITis a 4.74USD
> 
> 
> Un link en tiempo real para los seguidores de CITi:
> ...




Avísame cuando quieras que las hunda..., hago 3 o 4 llamadas y listo... 




Saludos


----------



## chudire (17 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Te comenté que los 2,92€ eran un buen soporte!
> 
> Tengo el curso al completo... IBR... me conozco su grafica!



La verdad es que me las querría quitar de encima. Llevo un rato pensando poner el 2,97, perder un poco de pasta (75 euripides), hacerme unas gayolas para compensar, y volver a ver los toros desde el ruedo...

Pd: perdon por el lenguaje, cuando estoy dentro me descontrolo!


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

chudire dijo:


> La verdad es que me las querría quitar de encima. Llevo un rato pensando poner el 2,97, perder un poco de pasta (75 euripides), hacerme unas gayolas para compensar, y volver a ver los toros desde el ruedo...
> 
> Pd: perdon por el lenguaje, cuando estoy dentro me descontrolo!



Lo de las pajas siempre es un habito saludable,ademas sin comisiones ni nada


----------



## Alexandros (17 Abr 2009)

Hola a todos.

Tengo Citis a 2.74 $, hoy las suelto, el premarket no pinta nada mal.


Un saludo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Tengo Citis a 2.74 $, hoy las suelto, el premarket no pinta nada mal.
> 
> ...



Ahi en tus datos pone "madmaxista convencido".Has traicionado a la causa


----------



## Alexandros (17 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ahi en tus datos pone "madmaxista convencido".Has traicionado a la causa



Los beneficios irán destinados a una buena causa. El latún es la verdadera inversión


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

Ojito al final del día, el eurostox y el dax han subido bastante más que el ibex, de hecho hace un rato subieron ambos un monton y el ibex ni se inmutó, eso debe ser que lo están aguantando hasta la hora del cierre de futuros, cuidado despues seguramente tire para arriba fuerte, yo no me dejaría tentar por esa subida, quedarse largo este fin de semana puede ser peligroso, yo creo que lo americanos hoy vendrán con una subidita maja, puede ser a la apertura o casi al final.


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

Ya veré sin las vendo al primera hora o espero... depende el vol de ventas que llevemos.... CITis me están dando muy buenas plusvalías.


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

APOLO... ACCIONA va a recuperar cuando los mam... de CVX dejen de vender.... puede girarse durante la sesión.

Solo es una opinión!


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

Yo en cuanto termine con el susto del t5...no quiero saber mas del tema.Prefiero un fin de semana relajado


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

Otra que está apunto de explorar puede ser AIG... se puede ir a los 3.00USD la prox semana... si quieres riesgo... el mercado USA, es lo tuyo! XD


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> APOLO... ACCIONA va a recuperar cuando los mam... de CVX dejen de vender.... puede girarse durante la sesión.
> 
> Solo es una opinión!



Acciona está condenada, esta entre mis valores estrella en corto, se que no me fallará, ayer cuando subian todos esta iba para abajo, y el grafico no es muy alagueño....dicho lo cual....MAMA TENGO MIEDO.


----------



## Alexandros (17 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Otra que está apunto de explorar puede ser AIG... se puede ir a los 3.00USD la prox semana... si quieres riesgo... el mercado USA, es lo tuyo! XD



Uff, no se que decirte... Tanta subida me tiene acojonado.

Veo el pánico vendedor a la vuelta de la esquina y lo más grave es que ya han gastado el comodín de la recuperación. Quiero estrenar la opción de cortos que me active hace poco (solo llevo en esto desde enero con poco dinero y contadas operaciones).

Un saludo!


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

Economía/Empresas.- Acciona solicitará autorización a la junta para emitir títulos de deuda por hasta 3.600 millones

Acciona solicitará a sus accionistas autorización para emitir en los próximos cinco años títulos de deuda en forma de bonos, obligaciones, tanto simples como canjeables en acciones, así como pagarés, participaciones preferentes y 'warrants' sobre acciones por un importe máximo de 3.600 millones de euros, informó hoy la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

El grupo presidido por José Manuel Entrecanales celebrará su junta ordinaria de accionistas el próximo 4 de junio, en segunda convocatoria.

Además, el consejo de administración propondrá a los accionistas la delegación de la la facultad de aumentar, en una o varias veces, hasta la mitad de su capital social.

El grupo constructor, energético y de servicios propondrá también a sus accionistas la aprobación de las cuentas de 2008, del informe de gestión y de un plan de retribución para la alta dirección.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Acciona está condenada, esta entre mis valores estrella en corto, se que no me fallará, ayer cuando subian todos esta iba para abajo, y el grafico no es muy alagueño....dicho lo cual....MAMA TENGO MIEDO.



Vais a acabar a leches los dos...no os poneis de acuerdo en ninguna


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

Si... ACCIONA no ha recuperado practicamente desde los 73,25€ MIN de este año... y ahora con la venta de ENDESA, tienen menos ingresos.... es probable que siga buscando los 54,00€ del año pasado.... pero para un intradia "TIPO APOLO" puede valer.


----------



## Speculo (17 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo en cuanto termine con el susto del t5...no quiero saber mas del tema.Prefiero un fin de semana relajado



No será porque no te recomendé comprar otra cosa 

(Que igual luego me equivoco, pero de momento la jugada no te habría salido mal).


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No será porque no te recomendé comprar otra cosa
> 
> (Que igual luego me equivoco, pero de momento la jugada no te habría salido mal).



Que frustrante es esto de que el ibex suba y las ***** de mis acciones no se muevan...:

mmm...las nh's? La verdad es que si,habias apuntado bien...


Hablando de subidas,no se por que me he acordado de Hannibal Lecter...que se le estara pasando por la cabeza en estos momentos?


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

apolocreed dijo:


> que frustrante es esto de que el ibex suba y las ***** de mis acciones no se muevan...:
> 
> Mmm...las nh's? La verdad es que si,habias apuntado bien...



hoy no se va a mover nada hasta los vencimientos de futuros


----------



## chudire (17 Abr 2009)

Los futuros no caducaban a las 12:00???


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

chudire dijo:


> Los futuros no caducan a las 12:00???



Eso me habia parecido entender a mi


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Eso me habia parecido entender a mi



cREO QUE LO DIJE YO, ME LIE, A ESA HORA cierran el eurostox y el dax, pero soy tan muñon que no me di cuenta que esos solo cierran en trimestral, no os preocupeis que el error me ha costado algun eurillo.

El ibex cierra entre las 16.45 y 17.00. creo.


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

T5... me ha dicho el insider que va a pegar una subidita en unos momentos!


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> cREO QUE LO DIJE YO, ME LIE, A ESA HORA cierran el eurostox y el dax, pero soy tan muñon que no me di cuenta que esos solo cierran en trimestral, no os preocupeis que el error me ha costado algun eurillo.



Aqui no se toleran los errores!! 







Hale ya...que le he cogido el gusto a lo de pegar fotos chorras...






> T5... me ha dicho el insider que va a pegar una subidita en unos momentos!



A ver,a ver...me mantengo en estado de alerta


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> T5... me ha dicho el insider que va a pegar una subidita en unos momentos!



A mi me ha dicho el mio que lo van a pegar casi todos los valores.

De todas maneras no le hagais mucho caso, es una vocecilla que a veces oigo dentro de mi cabeza.


----------



## shamus (17 Abr 2009)

Al final , subidon del santander. Quietecito me tenia que haber quedado.

Si cerramos en los valores actuales habremos roto resistencias desde mi punto de vista. Estoy viendo que al final subimos un poco mas. Veo al ibex en 9200 facilmente.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Al final , subidon del santander. Quietecito me tenia que haber quedado.
> 
> Si cerramos en los valores actuales habremos roto resistencias desde mi punto de vista. Estoy viendo que al final subimos un poco mas. Veo al ibex en 9200 facilmente.



Yo en cuanto veo que suben un centimo las t5 ya estoy sobeteando el raton para meter la orden de venta... Te entiendo,te entiendo


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

Ojito con el Santander y el BBVA, empiezan a cojer carrerilla. 

mirad que dos ordenes metí....

20090417 13:33:36 CEP.SAN M 400 6.78 2.71 + 3.18 166389 75912 (T) desde web 

20090417 13:00:26 CEP.SAN M -400 6.77 2.70 + 3.18 153257 70183 (T) desde web 

12 euros tirados en comisiones, pero menos mal que me di cuenta a tiempo, si el punto esta en 7.2 y cerca de 9 para bbva.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> A mi me ha dicho el mio que lo van a pegar casi todos los valores.
> 
> De todas maneras no le hagais mucho caso, es una vocecilla que a veces oigo dentro de mi cabeza.



Pero te dio algun tipo de explicacion la vocecilla? te dibujo algun grafico o algo?


----------



## chameleon (17 Abr 2009)

no hay nada que hacer, lateral día si y dia también
hay que intradiar, con el vix en 34 tenemos una diferencia max/min de 180 puntos

es lo que hay


----------



## shamus (17 Abr 2009)

Estoy a punto de irme de temerario y meter mas santander. Y dejarlo hasta el lunes.

Se me ha ido?. Deberia consultar un psicologo? xD.


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

Nuestro IBEX va a romper si USA interpreta los buenos datos de los resultados.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Estoy a punto de irme de temerario y meter mas santander. Y dejarlo hasta el lunes.
> 
> Se me ha ido?. Deberia consultar un psicologo? xD.



Yo no lo haria...(claro,que yo soy yo)


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

Yo me niego a meter dinero en el SAN , precio muy elevado por acc, y menos en el BBVA! cuando su MIN ha sido de 4,32€


----------



## awai (17 Abr 2009)

bueno lo del san también, podía haber ganado para dos cenas 
Pero el ansia me puede, con endesa, al precio que hubiera entrado, hubiera ganado 0,10 x acc, (1000 acc).
Aún así, si el hombre este me dijo que quitecito, le haré caso, al menos hasta el día 23 (que es pasada la malévola predicción)
Por cierto sorry por t5, pero eso no creo que se mueva al menos hasta el final del día, o apertura de dj, ahora mismo esta hipermanipulada (ver char de un minuto)


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Estoy a punto de irme de temerario y meter mas santander. Y dejarlo hasta el lunes.
> 
> Se me ha ido?. Deberia consultar un psicologo? xD.



Si lo dejas cerrado el fin de semana puedes ir buscando un buen psicologo.


----------



## awai (17 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo me niego a meter dinero en el SAN , precio muy elevado por acc, y menos en el BBVA! cuando su MIN ha sido de 4,32€



Sip, puede ir hasta 7, pero no se si los pasará (lo dudo) y luego o se mantendrá (no creo) o bajará (lo más probable).
Habrá que ver las gráficas a mitad de la semana que viene.


----------



## shamus (17 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Si lo dejas cerrado el fin de semana puedes ir buscando un buen psicologo.



Quiere eso decir que piensas que subira?. O te he entendido mal?.


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Quiere eso decir que piensas que subira?. O te he entendido mal?.



Quiero decir que estas arriesgando por conseguir unos centimillos el comerte una peazo de corrección, ojo me puedo equivocar, pero yo creo eso.

Yo apostaría a que puede subir hasta el cierre, pero ni loco lo dejaría abierto.

El S&p esta rozando una resistencia muy fuerte.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

Bueno,definitivamente le voy a colocar un stop super ceñido que saltara cuasi seguro y voy a pasar del tema olimpicamente.El lunes sera another day

Ahi os quedais ganando pasta


----------



## Alexandros (17 Abr 2009)

Madre mia, el premarket de Citi ha tocado +20 % hace una hora y de repente se coloca a -5%. Me lo expliquen :


----------



## Caída a Plomo (17 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Estoy a punto de irme de temerario y meter mas santander. Y dejarlo hasta el lunes.
> 
> Se me ha ido?. Deberia consultar un psicologo? xD.



A mi se me pasó la oportunidad, pensando que iba a ver guano. No me corto las venas porque no merece pero lo que sí es cierto es que como gacela que soy y que me cuesta muchoooooo ahorrar, no voy a meter ahora para que llegue un León y me zampé en un periquete.

Así que no ganaré ni un céntimo pero tampoco perderé ni uno sólo. La bolsa será una merienda de leones dentro de poco y no quiero estar ahí por muy dientes largos que se me pongan.


----------



## Speculo (17 Abr 2009)

Los creadores de mercado están manipulando ya ¿No? O por lo menos lo están intentando. Van a tener que pagar mucha pasta en calls.


----------



## shamus (17 Abr 2009)

No te falta razon percebo , el riesgo es grande. El caso es que ahora esta ya bajando , y aunque pienso que antes del cierre volvera a rondar esos 6.85 , prefiero un tarde/ fin de semana relajados. 

Ya vere que hago , pero de momento me retiro. Que tengais buenas plusvalias en el resto de la tarde.


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

No lo entiendo, el día que más cerca estamos de la primera piña y aquí no hay ningún movimiento.

O me he montado yo solo una pelicula o la fuerza del fin de semana es brutal,
por cierto tremendo como estan aguantando el futuro del eurostoxx mientras sube el S&p.


----------



## Carolus Rex (17 Abr 2009)

La subida de SAN...

Inversion, especulacion...


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

Adios a mis T5, 6,94€ fuera... 

solo antes el peligro con mis CITis


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Abr 2009)

Cerrado mi cortito  con 40 euretes limpios (Para una cena en el Burger, mi economía no da para más jaja).

Después me la volveré a jugar... pero largo

Un saludo


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

Para que veais lo serios que son nuestros cuidadores del ibex, aqui os dejo un enlace de las dos graficas hoy, de risa. Seguro que será más divertida aun cuando pase la hora de los futuros.

DJ EURO STOXX 50 Index Chart - Yahoo! Finance UK


----------



## Tupper (17 Abr 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> La subida de SAN...
> 
> Inversion, especulacion...



Eso lo comenté yo. Han cuadriplicado su autocartera en un mes!

Y según ellos no es una política consciente sino que heavy weights han soltado lastre de acciones y ellos las han recogido (según ellos claro).


----------



## Mulder (17 Abr 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Este lunes no habrá guano, yo recomendaría quedarse largos a quienes tengan intención de ello todo el fin de semana, este lunes que viene se alegrarán de la hazaña. Si tienen dudas no entren al mercado, pero este lunes seguiremos subiendo igual que toda la semana que viene hasta el jueves.

Debo ser el único de todo el hilo que opina así ¿no les parece esto un buen indicador?


----------



## Misterio (17 Abr 2009)

Bueno sigo con mis SAN a 6.55, joer si supiera si va a tener una corrección de más del 5% antes del dividendo me las vendía ya pero sino no me sale a cuenta, me cuesta creer que caiga por lo del dividendo y tal.


----------



## Speculo (17 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Para que veais lo serios que son nuestros cuidadores del ibex, aqui os dejo un enlace de las dos graficas hoy, de risa. Seguro que será más divertida aun cuando pase la hora de los futuros.
> 
> DJ EURO STOXX 50 Index Chart - Yahoo! Finance UK



¿De qué te quejas? El cuidador del Ibex es el más previsible de todos los cuidadores del universo... Y encima con retardo, como para no haber hecho unas buenas trampitas por ahí hoy.


----------



## Tupper (17 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Este lunes no habrá guano, yo recomendaría quedarse largos a quienes tengan intención de ello todo el fin de semana, este lunes que viene se alegrarán de la hazaña. Si tienen dudas no entren al mercado, pero este lunes seguiremos subiendo igual que toda la semana que viene hasta el jueves.
> 
> Debo ser el único de todo el hilo que opina así ¿no les parece esto un buen indicador?



Dios mío, el DJ hoy será una masacre, mejor ni pensarlo. :

Que bueno es estar fuera desde la barrera.


----------



## Speculo (17 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Este lunes no habrá guano, yo recomendaría quedarse largos a quienes tengan intención de ello todo el fin de semana, este lunes que viene se alegrarán de la hazaña. Si tienen dudas no entren al mercado, pero este lunes seguiremos subiendo igual que toda la semana que viene hasta el jueves.
> 
> Debo ser el único de todo el hilo que opina así ¿no les parece esto un buen indicador?



Yo ya lo he apuntado esta mañana... Hay tanta gente pensando/deseando que esto se va a pegar el porrazo padre, que a buen seguro que no se lo pega. Mi opinión ya está dada la vuelta.
Se lo pegará cuando todo el mundo haya claudicado. Aún es pronto.


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Este lunes no habrá guano, yo recomendaría quedarse largos a quienes tengan intención de ello todo el fin de semana, este lunes que viene se alegrarán de la hazaña. Si tienen dudas no entren al mercado, pero este lunes seguiremos subiendo igual que toda la semana que viene hasta el jueves.
> 
> Debo ser el único de todo el hilo que opina así ¿no les parece esto un buen indicador?



A mi me parece un indicador de que eres un inconsciente, yo como mucho me atrevo a advertir de que hay que tener cuidado con quedarse largo porque pienso que hay peligro de perder pasta, lo peor que puede pasar en caso de equivocarme es que alguien deje de ganar dinero, allá él, el que quiera arriesgarse a abrir cortos.

Pero en tu caso recomiendas a la gente (en base a que?) que se arriesguen y en caso de equivocarte palmen dinero (que creo que puede ser bastante), supongo que son conceptos diferentes de la palabra responsabilidad.

Por cierto, que toca hoy, la fase lunar?.


----------



## Kujire (17 Abr 2009)

*Mensaje de Tochovista a los Accionistas de Citi*

Mensaje de Tochovista a los Accionistas de Citi



> "hermanos y hermanas, después de 40 dias y 4 meses, y después de 40 noches y 4 meses de travesía por el desierto vuestras plegarias y miserias llegan a su fin. Fué en el decimo séptimo día del cuarto més cuando llovió, y vaya que llovió, llovió ostias como panes, ostias de colores, ostias para tod@s.
> 
> Bienaventurado aquel que compró caro y vendió más caro porque para él son las plusvalías.


----------



## Mulder (17 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> A mi me parece un indicador de que eres un inconsciente, yo como mucho me atrevo a advertir de que hay que tener cuidado con quedarse largo porque pienso que hay peligro de perder pasta, lo peor que puede pasar en caso de equivocarme es que alguien deje de ganar dinero, allá él, el que quiera arriesgarse a abrir cortos.
> 
> Pero en tu caso recomiendas a la gente (en base a que?) que se arriesguen y en caso de equivocarte palmen dinero (que creo que puede ser bastante), supongo que son conceptos diferentes de la palabra responsabilidad.
> 
> Por cierto, que toca hoy, la fase lunar?.



Ya digo que quien tenga dudas que no entre, o que se salga (aunque esto último no lo he dicho), en base a que todo el mundo está pensando que la semana que viene nos caeremos, no solo eso, es que encima dicen que nos caeremos muy fuerte.

Mis análisis tampoco me dicen guano por ninguna parte.

Por otra parte hoy es cuarto menguante exacto, lo cual quiere decir sin cambios de tendencia


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Mensaje de Tochovista a los Accionistas de Citi



Como debería haberme ido cuando tu lo hiciste... Jajajaja, de todas maneras hoy no va mal la cosa llevo unos cuantos futuros del eurostoxx comprados y vendidos entre 2250 y 2266, largo, corto, largo, corto, acabaré mal he renunciado a todos mis pincipios.


----------



## Tupper (17 Abr 2009)

Eres un crack Kujire. -smiley gato enamorado-


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Dios mío, el DJ hoy será una masacre, mejor ni pensarlo. :
> 
> Que bueno es estar fuera desde la barrera.



Veo incertidumbre, pero no veo escabechina total


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

Otro dato más por el que pienso que hemos llegado al limite, ayer bankinter cerro a 9.4 cuando su resistencia (que es brutal) llegaba como maximo a 9.3, en condiciones normales hoy hubiera salido como un tiro para arriba y ahí está aguantando el tipo como un perrito faldero en 9.2.

Por otra parte, en casi todos los valores que se han quedado pillados en una resistencia no es posible ponerse corto ahora en Interdin, por ejemplo ayer me metí en el popular y hoy que ha subido un poco ya no te deja, vamos a ver que pasa con abertis cuando se tope con el 13.


----------



## Speculo (17 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, percebo, ya que te gusta eso de las comparaciones, mira esto a ver qué te parece cómo usan a TEF para aguantar al Ibex mientras caen los bancos

TEF-IBEX


----------



## Tupper (17 Abr 2009)

Las gacelillas tan avisadas 


De Cárpatos web:


15:15:05 h. 

Mundo Hedge Fund [Imprimir] 



En el mundillo Hedge Fund se tiene muy claro el debate sobre si esta subida es un rebote o algo más. Prácticamente al 100% se piensa que es un rebote, y muy pocos están dispuestos a entrar ya largos a estas alturas y con la sobrecompra acumulada.

Parece que hay mucho papel esperando a partir del 880. A ese nivel según los comentarios y lo que publican los boletines más famosos entre ellos, ya habría papel, y hasta la zona de 900. Cuidado por tanto en esos niveles. 

Casi todo el mundo intenta determinar donde abrir cortos para probar suerte en la bajada, tras el fallo masivo que hubo a la altura de los 840, donde muchos intentaron los cortos y fallaron.

*La mayoría de manos fuertes entienden que es inevitable una corrección importante de un momento a otro.
*
Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Abr 2009)

Que ostion de gamesa en un pispas


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Por cierto, percebo, ya que te gusta eso de las comparaciones, mira esto a ver qué te parece cómo usan a TEF para aguantar al Ibex mientras caen los bancos
> 
> TEF-IBEX



La verdad es que son mortales, deberían meter en la carcel a todos estos "cuidadores", por eso el último valor que miraría para meterme corto es Telefónica.

Por cierto el Ibex vuelve a las andadas, mientras que el eurostoxx ha perdido 10 puntos, nuestro campeón ni se ha inmutado, que tranquilidad da tener una economia tan fuerte.


----------



## Tupper (17 Abr 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Veo incertidumbre, pero no veo escabechina total




Paciencia pequeño Saltamontes.

Cuando la grulla píe y la rana salte al estanque dorado y Mulder postee que es un día sin luna será el día de la masacre (oseáse el 24 de abril)... ya queda menos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Abr 2009)

Lo tenia en directo,bajaron a gemsa desde los 13 y algo hasta los 12,49,menudo barrido jajajaja


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

Otro corto para la buchaca, ahora largos.... que tardecita...

Por cierto corrección total (de momento) del eurostoxx 20 puntazos, repercusión en el ibex 15, pa cortarse las venas.


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Abr 2009)

En R4 si te deja ponerte corto en el popular.

He entrado en Corto en mi Compañía (  ) en 5.81 y le he puesto orden de venta en 5.78 . Veremos si entra...

Edito: Entró ^____^


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

Cuidado con los cortos a corto plazo, estan apunto de terminarse los futuros.


----------



## Mulder (17 Abr 2009)

Ahora viene el susto, para ahuyentar gacelas y que se salgan corriendo de sus posiciones largas. Esto es lo que va a pasar durante toda la tarde, pero a última hora remontaremos seguramente tras el cierre europeo.

Hoy el Ibex está manipulado porque el futuro está a punto de vencer, creo que quedan 5 minutos.


----------



## awai (17 Abr 2009)

Prometi No escribir desde la pda, y mira...
Me ha soplado una recomendacion,alguien de un sitio de renta variable de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme
"Tendencia a corto... bajista... clara ademas"


----------



## chudire (17 Abr 2009)

Perdonad mi ignorancia pero no cerramos todas al mismo tiempo?


----------



## Misterio (17 Abr 2009)

Cárpatos.

El indicador de crecimiento anualizado del Instituto del Ciclo Económico ECRI sube de -20,9 a -19,7% y ojo porque estamos hablando del mejor dato desde octubre de 2008. En concreto desde el 17 de octubre. 

ECRI pronostica ante estos datos que la recesión sigue, pero que la economía empezará en breve a mejorar. Hay que recordar que este indicador no ha fallado nunca en la historia, por lo tanto el mercado está en lo cierto, en lo referido a que la situación económica ha dejado de empeorar, aunque por supuesto sigue sin verse salida a la recesión ni mucho menos.


Bueno pues visto lo visto habrá o no corrección pero yo me voy a quedar hasta Mayo dentro de momento, los oscuros nubarrones volverán pero creo que estamos en una pausa bastante larga del megahostión.


----------



## Mulder (17 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Otro corto para la buchaca, ahora largos.... que tardecita...
> 
> Por cierto corrección total (de momento) del eurostoxx 20 puntazos, repercusión en el ibex 15, pa cortarse las venas.



Te recomiendo cortos en 2255 con stop en 2258.


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

chudire dijo:


> Perdonad mi ignorancia pero no cerramos todas al mismo tiempo?



Dax y Eurostoxx (futuros) cierran trimestralmente, a las 12.00 y las 13.00 respectivamente, y el futuro del ibex... no estoy seguro si es a las 16.45 o la media de los precios entre 16.45 y 17.00.


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Te recomiendo cortos en 2255 con stop en 2258.



Esos vendrán un poco mas tarde, y el stop va a ser un poco mas largo, he estado ahorrando para ello. A mi tambien me han mandado un mensaje a la PDA.


----------



## wsleone (17 Abr 2009)

¿Qué pensáis de estos valores para meter cortos? Popular, Repsol, BME, ACS


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Abr 2009)

cuando dicen el 35 del ibex, de los candiodatos?


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

Ahora si que empieza la fiesta para San y BBVA, a ver que pasa.


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> ¿Qué pensáis de estos valores para meter cortos? Popular, Repsol, BME, ACS



BME, POP, ACS los dos últimos no te deja interdin, pero casi al cierre.


----------



## Mulder (17 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Esos vendrán un poco mas tarde, y el stop va a ser un poco mas largo, he estado ahorrando para ello. A mi tambien me han mandado un mensaje a la PDA.



Bueno si, el stop estaba muy cerca, tal vez 5 puntos en vez de 3, en 2260.


----------



## Tupper (17 Abr 2009)

Citi *-11%*

Totalmente previsible. Compra con el rumor vende con...


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

Que cabrones, estan soltando todo el papel, no dejan subir al ibex, el eurostoxx para arriba y el ibex clavado.


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

Eso no es nada... hoy toca de nuevo los 3.55USD / 3.20USD ... acumularemos unas miles más


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Abr 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Citi *-11%*
> 
> Totalmente previsible. Compra con el rumor vende con...



pues ya veras como acaba en verde y todo!


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues ya veras como acaba en verde y todo!



Hoy puede que si, mañana....


----------



## Tupper (17 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues ya veras como acaba en verde y todo!



Sip. Me llevaré un owned hoy. Ains.


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

Lamentablemente, por no mantener mis GRIFOLS... ahora 12,21€ es lo de siempre... el temor a la bajada. :-(


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2009)

os flipais mucho 

acabara en verde pienso


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Abr 2009)

pues si hablamos de mis CAF vendidas..... por el stoploss aquel.... cawen! ahora da un poco de miedo, aunuqe graficamente tiene buena pinta


----------



## Mulder (17 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lamentablemente, por no mantener mis GRIFOLS... ahora 12,21€ es lo de siempre... el temor a la bajada. :-(



Cachis!, yo que quería comprar a 12€ y se me ha pasado.


----------



## paco jones (17 Abr 2009)

*UBS recorta la recomendación al BBVA*



> UBS recorta la recomendación al BBVA
> 
> -UBS recorta la recomendación a vender desde neutral.
> 
> ...



La maldición contra UBS será de impresión. No aprenden... cada vez que algún banco habla mal de este país o de su sistema financiero, sobre él se ciernen todo tipo de malas noticias. 
No les pareció poco la aparecida esta misma semana:



> UBS, pérdidas en el primer trimestre y supresión de 8.700 empleos
> El primer banco suizo UBS anunció hoy haber registrado unas pérdidas de 2.000 millones de francos suizos (1.755 millones de dólares) en el primer trimestre de 2009 y seguirá con su programa de reducción de costes con la supresión de 8.700 empleos antes de 2010. Un total de 2.500 extinciones de puestos de trabajo se producirá en Asia, según han anunciado varios medios de la zona en las últimas horas.
> 
> “UBS busca lograr ahorros substanciales en todas las áreas. Una reducción importante de los empleos es desafortunadamente inevitable. UBS tiene previsto recortar el número de empleados hasta los 67.500 en 2010”, indicó el banco, que empleaba a 76.200 personas a finales de marzo. El banco suizo perdió miles de millones de dólares en la crisis de las hipotecas “subprime” en Estados Unidos.
> ...


----------



## chudire (17 Abr 2009)

Hala, pues ya se acabo... ahora a esperar la jugadiña del cierre. Me he quedado comprado. Me dejo la gayola para el lunes. Buen finde semana a todos!


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

IBR al cierre lo veo en 2,94€ ---aunque se están viendo los 2,90€---


----------



## chudire (17 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> IBR al cierre lo veo en 2,94€ ---aunque se están viendo los 2,90€---



Ya me podéis ir preparando el OWNED...:o


----------



## Misterio (17 Abr 2009)

Joder vaya subasta 9030 el Ibex.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

Bueno,al final la cosa ha tenido un final mas o menos feliz.

Vendidas las acciones de la cadena amiga en subasta a 6,97,compradas a 6,85

No fue tan mala la influencia de Don Pepito despues de todo


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Abr 2009)

Me quedo corto para el lunes en IBE en 5.85... me quedo tranquilo porque a ese precio no creo que pierda (esperemos... jaja).

Un saludo


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Abr 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Joder vaya subasta 9030 el Ibex.



nos quedan 220 puntejos, un 2,5% mas


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Abr 2009)

por cierto, el oro sigue pa`bajo como dijeron... hasta 832 era no? bueno, tambien sube el dolar


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

Apolo ... mi enhorabuena... te has llevado algunos centimos adicionales.


----------



## chudire (17 Abr 2009)

Bueno pues 2,93, la jugadiña del final nunca falla. Seguiremos atentas al lunes aunque es día jodido de curro y no estaré al pie del cañón como debiera pero bueno...
saludos a todos


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Apolo ... mi enhorabuena... te has llevado algunos centimos adicionales.



Ya aprenderas,ya aprenderas...


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

Yo a lo mio, otro largo a la buxchaca, 170 lereles, ahora cortos, asi da gusto con el eurostoxx.


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

Espero mis plusvalías en USA... *CITI está recuperando*... ya hemos pegado un buen barrido de stops. XD


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Abr 2009)

Fitch rebaja el 'rating' Iberdrola por compras de Energy East y SP, y advierte del déficit tarifario. europapress.es


----------



## chameleon (17 Abr 2009)

este domingo puede que intervengan otra cajita
veremos como le sienta al ibex el lunes


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Abr 2009)

joeeeeeeeeer, ya estamos.... venga las luces en la calle alcalá y en la trasera!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por cierto, el oro sigue pa`bajo como dijeron... hasta 832 era no? bueno, tambien sube el dolar



Creo que ya lo dije ayer.

En los últimos días a la bolsa le cuesta mucho subir, pero ojo, que siempre que el dólar subía la bolsa bajaba de lo lindo, pues bien, en los últimos días la bolsa está aguantando/subiendo ligeramente con el dólar subiendo.

En cuanto el dólar haga un pull-back la bolsa se puede disparar.

Y lo vuelvo a repetir, para mí, lo mejor es vigilar el tipo de cambio €/$ e invertir en bolsa con un plazo de una o dos semanas mínimo.

A final de año, me apuesto a que la rentabilidad de la gente que escribe aquí es función inversa del número de operaciones que han realizado.


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

El ibex lo manejan las BSN y BBVA... mira la subasta de BANKINTER... como siempre recupera por arte de magia..... está a menos de 1,00€ de su MAXIMO!


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Abr 2009)

y PRISA, nadie dice nada de la ultima media hora??


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

Claro... que es posible... ya lo hablamos hace unas semanas, que la gente que operaba con TELEFONO, ganaba más o las perdidas eran menores... ES muy complicado apagar el PC.


----------



## donpepito (17 Abr 2009)

Peor ha sido SOLARIA , 2,04€ me debes una FANTA LIMON, APOLO!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Abr 2009)

Materias primas: La soja, otra commodity con un gran comportamiento. - 1174718 - 17/04/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Tupper (17 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Espero mis plusvalías en USA... *CITI está recuperando*... ya hemos pegado un buen barrido de stops. XD



Vaaaaaale ya lo he visto. Me adjudico un owned. 

Tupper -10 predicción financiera
donpepito +10 leoncio


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Abr 2009)

EEUU reconoce que el CO2 es peligroso para la salud y el medio ambiente | Ciencia | elmundo.es


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2009)

el DJ muy rojo no está


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> y PRISA, nadie dice nada de la ultima media hora??



pregunten a Telefonica

El Confidencial Digital - Artículo - Venta de Digital +. Telefónica está interesada pero no al precio que exige Prisa; extrañeza por los métodos de venta; la plataforma cae en bolsa por la TDT de pago


tengo mis dudas aún así, lo considero más como un chicharro.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Abr 2009)

Fuera de SAN a 6,85. Quería pasar un finde tranquilito. Compré a 5,82.


----------



## Kujire (17 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

Situación en el NYSE:

Hoy hay más volúmen de lo normal

Bernanke ha soltado esta perla cuando estábamos en máximos:


> La Crisis Crediticia va a durar bastante Bernanke dixit



... y se nos ha venido un bajón, y claro ... es viernes .... luce el solcito, tenemos sobre 18C es decir que se está agradable fuera ... + salir a la hora de comer que luego pillas el atasco.

Citi que ha presentado unos "buenos" resultados la están empapelando bien, (buy with the rumor, sell with the news dicen) mejor le va a GE que también ha presentado unos resultados "buenos". 

Dow 8,163.98 +38.55 (0.47%)
S&P 500  872.18  +6.88 (0.80%)
Nasdaq 1,675.12 +4.68 (0.28%)

Todo pinta que para la semana que viene seguimos con el mismo plan, pero atentos a lo que pase durante el finde.


----------



## Kujire (17 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Fuera de SAN a 6,85. Quería pasar un finde tranquilito. Compré a 5,82.



Felicidades! ... te vas a perder el gran dividendo de Tito Botín


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Felicidades! ... te vas a perder el gran dividendo de Tito Botín



Je je je... según como lo vea el lunes, igual vuelvo a entrar...


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Felicidades! ... te vas a perder el gran dividendo de Tito Botín



Y para hoy como lo ves?, cerramos en maximos cerquita del 880 o no pega el arreon para abajo?.


----------



## awai (17 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Je je je... según como lo vea el lunes, igual vuelvo a entrar...



Cierto, después de mis escasas plusvalias por ser un ansias, tengo que pensar si invertir a largo de verdad...

Aun así, he estado mirando las comisiones, después de ver que soy el más pringao de internet pagando al san 0,375%
Y bueno, voy a ver si hago un excel que haga los cálculos para unas cuantas (actualmente tengo uno para el san) que me dice el importe exacto de todo para hacer pequeñas simulaciones de compras y ventas antes de hacerlas en realidad.
Y quería preguntaros dos cosas:
1- ¿hay algo que este hecho que haga eso? Lo digo para no estar un buen rato haciendo el excel y luego ser un pringao y ver que hay aplicación hecha.
2- ¿Aparte del SAN, ING, Self trade, y renta4, merece la pena que meta en el excel alguno más?
SAN lo meto, porque como no cobran en la compra, ni en la custodia de su acción, pues a lo mejor para entrar en SAN merece la pena


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Cierto, después de mis escasas plusvalias por ser un ansias, tengo que pensar si invertir a largo de verdad...
> 
> Aun así, he estado mirando las comisiones, después de ver que soy el más pringao de internet pagando al san 0,375%
> Y bueno, voy a ver si hago un excel que haga los cálculos para unas cuantas (actualmente tengo uno para el san) que me dice el importe exacto de todo para hacer pequeñas simulaciones de compras y ventas antes de hacerlas en realidad.
> ...



Ahora a largo de verdad? estas seguro?

Si no te importa trabajar con cfd´s y futuros en vez de acciones, las comisiones de interdin están bien.


----------



## awai (17 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Ahora a largo de verdad? estas seguro?
> 
> Si no te importa trabajar con cfd´s y futuros en vez de acciones, las comisiones de interdin están bien.



Lo que estoy es indeciso, porque he calculado la rentabilidad porcentual a largo plazo (3 años) de tío botin, partiendo de una serie de supuestos "asumibles" con el dividendo actual, y sale mejor que estar destrozandome los con las acciones del SAN.
Y con el resto de valores, operar desde una de las agencias que sean más baratas.

Lo de CDF y futuros, tengo que mirarmelo muy bien antes.
Mi problema es que no siempre puedo estar delante del chart, y a lo mejor (viajes de negocios, o convenciones, o muchas mierdas de curro) tengo que estar 1 semana sin poder mirarlo y sin poder hacer nada.
Eso, sé que no es bueno para esto, pero lo que me da de comer es mi trabajo, y lo "menos arriesgado" para mi, creo que son las acciones, debido a lo que os comento.

Actualmente, llevo operando desde febrero, con una rentabilidad acumulada de 23,2% y una media de 6,1%, pero claro, en eso no siempre se gana y además he dedicado bastante tiempo a esto, por eso que digo lo de largos.

Supongo que como es viernes y estoy cansado pienso así, luego el lunes, el ansia me podrá


----------



## Speculo (17 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Cierto, después de mis escasas plusvalias por ser un ansias, tengo que pensar si invertir a largo de verdad...
> 
> Aun así, he estado mirando las comisiones, después de ver que soy el más pringao de internet pagando al san 0,375%
> Y bueno, voy a ver si hago un excel que haga los cálculos para unas cuantas (actualmente tengo uno para el san) que me dice el importe exacto de todo para hacer pequeñas simulaciones de compras y ventas antes de hacerlas en realidad.
> ...



El otro día vi una página que te calculaba de forma automática las comisiones de un porrón de brokers según el importe negociado.
Voy a ver si la encuentro y te la pongo aquí, pero que sepas que sí que existe.


----------



## Kujire (17 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Y para hoy como lo ves?, cerramos en maximos cerquita del 880 o no pega el arreon para abajo?.


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Lo que estoy es indeciso, porque he calculado la rentabilidad porcentual a largo plazo (3 años) de tío botin, partiendo de una serie de supuestos "asumibles" con el dividendo actual, y sale mejor que estar destrozandome los con las acciones del SAN.
> Y con el resto de valores, operar desde una de las agencias que sean más baratas.
> 
> Lo de CDF y futuros, tengo que mirarmelo muy bien antes.
> ...



Sin lugar a dudas la mejor opcion es entrar con intención de operar a medio-largo plazo, el problema es que ahora mismo hacerlo a largo me parece una locura. 

El intradía te come una pasta en comisiones, lo mejor, estudiar un poco de tecnico y entrar cuando sea una buena oportunidad, el tecnico es entretenido y funciona, sobre todo las resistencias y las figuras, siempre y cuando esperes a que se formen del todo.

Si no eres codicioso y no pretendes entrar todos los días es posible sacarle algo a esto, si no... quien sabe.

No te fies de los dividendos y menos en la situación actual, El Santander lo verás en los proximos años mucho mas abajo de donde esta, estoy casi seguro, y no tengo tan claro que los pague el año que viene.


----------



## Kujire (17 Abr 2009)

*y suena el Tercio de Matador@*

Vamos bonito!!! Vamos!!!


----------



## awai (17 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Sin lugar a dudas la mejor opcion es entrar con intención de operar a medio-largo plazo, el problema es que ahora mismo hacerlo a largo me parece una locura.
> 
> El intradía te come una pasta en comisiones, lo mejor, estudiar un poco de tecnico y entrar cuando sea una buena oportunidad, el tecnico es entretenido y funciona, sobre todo las resistencias y las figuras, siempre y cuando esperes a que se formen del todo.
> 
> ...




Eso de los dividendos, es lo que me tira para atrás, pero sino dan dividendos... poco sentido tiene la bolsa para mucha gente que tiene la pasta metida solo por ellos (aunque no lo creáis, yo conozco a gente de mucha pasta, y que tiene bastante pasta con botín, solo por el dividendo, lo de la carta... que el tío mandaba... era verdad, hay gente con acciones desde hace bastante tiempo)

Por otra parte, el intradia, es bastante entretenido, pero yo estoy con lo que dicen por aquí algunos,que dejándola más tiempo se gana más (aunque luego no lo hago).
Lo que pasa, es que yo lo veo como un juego, muy adictivo, y sí, jugandote pasta (lo que le da más emoción). Pero creo (corrijanme si me equivoco) que de los que hablamos aquí, nadie vive de esto, entonces puedes perder, o ganar, pero al fin de al cabo, nuestro pan está en otro sitio, por tanto, casi lo convierte en un hobby, y lo que hace emocionante al hobby, es el intradia.

Resumiendo.... soy ludopata


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Actualmente, llevo operando desde febrero, con una rentabilidad acumulada de 23,2% y una media de 6,1%, pero claro, en eso no siempre se gana y además he dedicado bastante tiempo a esto, por eso que digo lo de largos.



Un dia de estos tienes que explicar detalladamente ese sistema para tontos que usas


----------



## Kujire (17 Abr 2009)

atención:ESEPE ha doblado las patas!!

perdemos fuelle en la subida, Percebo, no me quedo "abierta" durante el finde ni jarta de vino...


----------



## Kujire (17 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Un dia de estos tienes que explicar detalladamente ese sistema para tontos que usas



mira Apolo, en un día 29.91% DRYS


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> atención:ESEPE ha doblado las patas!!
> 
> perdemos fuelle en la subida, Percebo, no me quedo "abierta" durante el finde ni jarta de vino...



Pues nada, seguro que será un fin de semana aburrida, yo tampoco, mi duda es si quedarme corto o no, dependerá de el cierre, puede que lo decida en el ultimo minutito. Hoy me puedo permitir un lujo. Estoy ahi comiendome el tarro, a ver si se decide.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> mira Apolo, en un día 29.91% DRYS



No podrias haberme avisado ayer? Prometo no dar mas el coñazo con tu avatar 

Por cierto,es espeluznante lo de estos yankees...alli no hay gente con problemas de tension alta o que? 

CITIGROUP INC Rango diario:	3,55 - 4,16


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

Como si lo viera, cierre en 882, el morlaco se nos queda a medio camino, puñeteros son los yankis. Pues yo les dejo un corto del futuro del euro... por principios.


----------



## Kujire (17 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Pues nada, seguro que será un fin de semana aburrida, yo tampoco, mi duda es si quedarme corto o no, dependerá de el cierre, puede que lo decida en el ultimo minutito. Hoy me puedo permitir un lujo. Estoy ahi comiendome el tarro, a ver si se decide.



Para mi poca chicha y mucho riesgo(con el tiempo ya no hago tantas locuras, hazle algo a la plata que sacas por la semana, que en el banco no cria, eso es lo que me gusta hacer a mi sobre todo si la regalas a gente que te importe.


----------



## awai (17 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Un dia de estos tienes que explicar detalladamente ese sistema para tontos que usas



De hecho (como dije en el hilo) SAN se tiene que poner a 7 (aprox) antes de Mayo, y si le hubiera hecho caso al sistemita, ahora hubiera tenido muchísimas más plusvalías, pero claro, estaría el fin de semana con una tensión increíble.

De todas formas, estoy viendo (todavía solo lo tengo en mente, y no si tendré tiempo para hacerlo) uno para el intradía (a 10 minutos) basado en un indicado matemático, que me está llamando la atención bastante (paranoias mías supongo)


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Para mi poca chicha y mucho riesgo(con el tiempo ya no hago tantas locuras, hazle algo a la plata que sacas por la semana, que en el banco no cria, eso es lo que me gusta hacer a mi sobre todo si la regalas a gente que te importe.



Y quien me puede importar más que mis amados cuidadores de la bolsa, mi agencia que tan generosas comisiones me cobran amablemente.... Tranquila, este fin de semana me voy con los llanitos, a Gibraltar a comprar una silla Mclaren a mi niña (que estan mucho mas baratas alli y alguna tontería más que se compra por ahí, puede que hasta me interese por como se abre una cuenta detras de la verja....


----------



## Kujire (17 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No podrias haberme avisado ayer? Prometo no dar mas el coñazo con tu avatar
> 
> Por cierto,es espeluznante lo de estos yankees...alli no hay gente con problemas de tension alta o que?
> 
> CITIGROUP INC Rango diario:	3,55 - 4,16



La tengo desde hace tiempo(ya lo posteé por akÍ), le vengo sacando plata a paladas, es una máquina de hacer dinero, _ahora bien está casi en la bancarrota jiji _y lo mismo te hace rica que te arruina la tienes que atar corta. Me dejo mucho tiempo en los fundamentales y a veces tiene su recompensa. 

Alguien me dijo hace tiempo:



> Hazte tu propio jardín, si alguna te gusta estúdialas en papel por un tiempo y preserva tu capital y tu tiempo, aki no hay otro secreto si quieres repetir éxito, además piensa que tú decides si entras o no cosa que otros no pueden porque deben hacer números. Ten la paciencia de un pescador y el arma cargada como el cazador... toma tus decisiones, así se aprende nadie te lo puede enseñar y recuerda que el enemigo está dentro de ti.


----------



## Kujire (17 Abr 2009)

Pasad un buen finde!!! 

Los de Citi no os preocupéis, ya veréis como sube para la semana que viene, darle un poco de tiempo hoy han empapelado a todo el mundo se ha dejado un 8%, para los rangos de Citi no es mucho y eso es lo bueno, ah y mucho ojito con las pre-aperturas no es la primera vez que los leoncios la arman, ellos siempre ganan.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> La tengo desde hace tiempo(ya lo posteé por akÍ), le vengo sacando plata a paladas, es una máquina de hacer dinero, _ahora bien está casi en la bancarrota jiji _y lo mismo te hace rica que te arruina la tienes que atar corta. Me dejo mucho tiempo en los fundamentales y a veces tiene su recompensa.



Seguro que no eres este practicando un poco su español por los foros?


----------



## percebo (17 Abr 2009)

Buen fin de semana a todos.

Percebo corto y fuera.


----------



## awai (17 Abr 2009)

Bueno, yo también me retiro, buen fin de semana.
Por cierto, tras muchos estudios he descubierto, porque los osos no aparecen por el parqué. 









Están ocupados!

Es broma!

Sorry para las chicas que lean este mensaje, ha quedado algo machista


----------



## Bayne (19 Abr 2009)

*Subamos el hilo*

Para seguir la evolución

Nominal







Real (inflation adjusted)






Real (alternate CPI)






Saludos


----------



## urisamir (19 Abr 2009)

He leído que BME va a sacar un prduct que replicaría la inversa del IBEX...pero saldrá a finales de Mayo. Siguiendo la lógica de "hacer siempre el contrario de lo que digan los bancos(o te ofrezcan los poderosos)" ... podría ser finales de Mayo el punto de bottom absoluto?


----------



## SNB4President (19 Abr 2009)

Oriente Medio: 

Kuwait: +1,83%
Israel: -1,39%
Bahrain: +0,75%
Arabia Saudí: -3,96%
Jordania: +2,21%
Oman: +5,14%
Qatar: +3,92%
Emiratos Árabes Unidos: +1,89%


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2009)

A los buenos días!

Reflotemos el hilo que se ha quedado muy lejano.

Creo que hoy toca guano hasta mediodía para volver a subir fuerte hasta el jueves, podríamos girarnos al alza alrededor del nivel 2200-2190 del Stoxx.

El gap del Stoxx se está cerrando ahora mismo, pero el del S&P lo tenemos arriba, así que creo que tendremos una mañana bajista para que luego los gringos nos rescaten al alza.


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Abr 2009)

Buenos días ^__^!

El futuro del Ibex viene en rojo... ahora mismo -0.51, ya veremos los saltos que faltan justo antes de la apertura.

Me conviene el guano, he de cerrar un corto... ^^!
En Carpatos... más cortos al Popular ¿? ¿Quedará alguna acción para comprar?

Esperemos que para todos hoy, transcurra sin muchos sustos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^__^!
> 
> El futuro del Ibex viene en rojo... ahora mismo -0.51, ya veremos los saltos que faltan justo antes de la apertura.
> 
> ...



Ya dije el Viernes que os pusierais cortos en el Popular!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Abr 2009)

Juas, en cuanto comiencen las caídas me pondré corto en los bancos, de momento, prefiero quedarme al margen, quien sabe cuanta autocartera quedará aún por llenar  .


----------



## Tupper (20 Abr 2009)

Wataru ¿eres tú el del post nº #35950 (pág 2397)? 

Buenos días a todos.


----------



## Samzer (20 Abr 2009)

Ojo que aunque sea mentira y un rumor puede dar "guerra".

The stress tests were conducted to determine how well, if at all, the top 19 banks in the USA could withstand further or future economic hardship.

When the tests were completed, regulators within the Treasury and inside the Federal Reserve began bickering with each other as to whether or not the test results should be made public. That bickering continues to this very day as evidenced by this "main stream media" report.

The Turner Radio Network has obtained the stress test results. They are very bad. The most salient points from the stress tests appear below.

1) Of the top nineteen (19) banks in the nation, sixteen (16) are already technically insolvent.

2) Of the 16 banks that are already technically insolvent, not even one can withstand any disruption of cash flow at all or any further deterioration in non-paying loans.

3) If any two of the 16 insolvent banks go under, they will totally wipe out all remaining FDIC insurance funding.

(Más en el enlace)

Turner Radio Network: LEAKED! Bank Stress Test Reults !


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Abr 2009)

Juass... yo soy el que está debajo, más feo claro está jaja


----------



## Speculo (20 Abr 2009)

Fuera de NHH a 2.90 . Que siga subiendo si quiere, que yo ya no quiero más.

Muy rarito todo lo que está pasando como para estar metido en el mercado ahora mismo.


Por cierto, el otro día dijo un analista una cosa muy rarita:



> A todos los mercados y a todos los valores los han parado en el 0,618 del último impulso bajista



He comprobado algunos de ellos y coincide.

Incluso llegó a decir que lo de Tele5 y Antena3, lo de la fusión y toda esa leche, fue un bulo para subir estos dos valores, que se habían quedado rezagadaos.

Cuidado, cuidado.


----------



## Tupper (20 Abr 2009)

Justo iba a pegar tu noticia aquí Samzer (acreditándotela, claro). Gracias.


----------



## Bayne (20 Abr 2009)

Esta mañana he oído de refilón a JL Cava en Intereconomia y decía que en breve esperaba un movimiento violento del mercado, ya sea al alza o a la baja... Me ha recordado un poco a Mulder, todo hay que decirlo..


----------



## Samzer (20 Abr 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Justo iba a pegar tu noticia aquí Samzer (acreditándotela, claro). Gracias.



Es que al rato de ponerla he caído que podía explicar algún movimiento extraño, sobre todo en los futuros de WS. Vaya si se me pasa poner alguna cosa que os sea de interés, pegarla sin problemas.


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Abr 2009)

Pfff y yo pensando en meterme esta tarde en Citi... si es que... no aprendemos jaja

Gracias por el enlace... ya me he acojonado. Jaja


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Abr 2009)

Bueno ya he cerrado mi corto del día ^^bastante bien.. y a la vez he abierto un mini-largo juas. Ya veremos si pierdo las pocas plusvalías del día.

Edito: Ya he cerrado el largo, 240 en total hoy ya, sin comisiones...joooder mejor apago el pc... juas


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Fuera de NHH a 2.90 . Que siga subiendo si quiere, que yo ya no quiero más.



Esto puede parecer peloteo puro y duro...pero estas hecho una maquina 

Dentro de Repsol a 14,25...que sea lo que Dios quiera,como se suele decir en estos casos


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pfff y yo pensando en meterme esta tarde en Citi... si es que... no aprendemos jaja
> 
> Gracias por el enlace... ya me he acojonado. Jaja



Meterse en Citi esta tarde puede ser una buena idea porque los gringos nos van a llevar hacia arriba, la noticia de los stress-test saldrá este viernes, que será también el día más indicado para salirse de cualquier largo.


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

Buenos días.

Apolo, tienes una nueva oportunidad con GRIFOLS.... ten cuidado con la tentación del SAN... ese tren lleva mucho recorrido hecho sin paradas... hay que pasar a revisión! XD


----------



## Tupper (20 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Meterse en Citi esta tarde puede ser una buena idea porque los gringos nos van a llevar hacia arriba, la noticia de los stress-test saldrá este viernes, que será también el día más indicado para salirse de cualquier largo.



Este viernes 24 de abril, sin luna. Eres coherente con tus planteamientos.


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

CITi, lo veo en 3.25USD, conservo en cartera el 60% de mis CITIs.... si llega a 2.25USD compraré para la media.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Apolo, tienes una nueva oportunidad con GRIFOLS.... ten cuidado con la tentación del SAN... ese tren lleva mucho recorrido hecho sin paradas... hay que pasar a revisión! XD



Si,me estaba pensando lo del grifols...pero por algun motivo que no alcanzo a comprender me acabo de meter en repsol


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

Apolo. Ferrovial -9,x% now!


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Apolo. Ferrovial -9,x% now!



Tarde,ya estoy comprometido 

Desde luego si alguien ha podido pillar las ferrovial al precio de antes ha dado un minipelotazo realmente rapido...


----------



## Samzer (20 Abr 2009)

No se si estará posteado ya o si lo conoceis pero esta teoría de predicción económica es cuanto menos curiosa. Según esto, esta semana va a pasar algo feo.

Watch out this weekend - MoneyWeek


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

Mas bien un barrido de stops en FERROVIAL, si observas... muy poca gente ha vendido... la agencia que ha tumbado el valor.. es la que está recomprando.

Además es muy arriesgado esta cot... hace un par de semanas estaba a 15,xx€ y las manipulaciones son muy conocidas... por esos lugares CINTREROS... -TODO PRESUNTAMENTE- XD


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mas bien un barrido de stops en FERROVIAL, si observas... muy poca gente ha vendido... la agencia que ha tumbado el valor.. es la que está recomprando.



Por cierto,donde ves estas cosas?

Cada vez estoy mas convencido de que lo suyo es meter la orden,poner el stop y alejarte tanto como puedas de una conexion a internet...


----------



## percebo (20 Abr 2009)

Bueno hoy hay mucho curro así que solo dos cositas,

Cuidado con los largos.

Yo solo tengo orden de entrar corto a nivel del eurostoxx 2350 que coincidirá más o menos con el 875-880 del S&P.

Lo demás no me importa, estoy casi seguro de que nos llevarán allí para luego mandarnos a 820, despues de eso....Creo que casi seguro volveremos a los niveles actuales. Esta bastante mejor explicado en el blog de la bolsa desde los pirineos.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Tupper (20 Abr 2009)

*Citigroup Credit Losses Rising Rapidly, Goldman Says (Update1) *

By *Nick Baker and Kelvin Wong*

*April 20 (Bloomberg)* -- *Citigroup Inc.’s credit losses are growing at a “rapid rate,” *undermining Chief Executive Officer Vikram Pandit’s efforts to stabilize the U.S. bank, according to Goldman Sachs Group Inc. 

While Citigroup posted first-quarter net income of $1.6 billion last week, the New York-based bank suffered an “underlying” loss of 38 cents a share, Richard Ramsden, a Goldman Sachs analyst, wrote in a research note dated yesterday. He repeated a “sell” rating on the stock. 

Cont.-

Citigroup Credit Losses Rising Rapidly, Goldman Says (Update1) - Bloomberg.com


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

Bolsa. Bolsa en tiempo real. Informacin de Bolsa. Futuros Divisas ndices. Sistemas de Trading. Trading Software. Visual Chart Group


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

Hoy nuestro BBVA entrega 1 acc x cada 62, dividendo en especie. XD


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Abr 2009)

Definitivamente ni de coña compro esta tarde Citi... con la suerte que tengo seguro que se despeña.

Acabo de abrir otro mini-largo (son de corto recorrido).

Hay muchas ganas de guano en el ambiente... pero quizás deberíamos esperar a que se confirme, por ahora operaciones cortas , es como yo lo veo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Abr 2009)

Tengo la extraña sensacion de haberla cagado...


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Abr 2009)

Tranquilo... yo también... jaja


----------



## shamus (20 Abr 2009)

He estado mirando los precios de visual chart y me parecen un abuso. A 70 euros mensuales se me pone si selecciono datos en tiempo real sobre el marcado español (encima tienes que ir comprando mercados). Nada mas que quieras ibex , dow jones y sp , se dispara.

Vosotros pagais semejante disparate?. Queria contratarlo para tener una herramienta en condiciones para el analisis tecnico , pero ya veo que va a ser que no.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Abr 2009)

que tal ing?


----------



## Tupper (20 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tengo la extraña sensacion de haberla cagado...



Nah, confi, ahora eres un inversor a largo......


----------



## Tupper (20 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> que tal ing?



 *-9%*

Smells like sweet napalm this morning. 

RIP gacelillas.


----------



## chameleon (20 Abr 2009)

-9% es normal en ING
lo malo es que ya está arriba del todo, no puede subir más, mañana mismo podría recuperarlo todo. (yo estoy fuera)

lo raro es el ibex, debería estar perdiento 200 puntos
joer no hay quien lo tumbe, champion lij


----------



## chudire (20 Abr 2009)

Vamos IBR vamos!!!

PD: Buenos dias, ejem... tardes a todos.


----------



## Tupper (20 Abr 2009)

Champion lij autocarteraship. Pero el max es el 5% LSA. Ya veremos...la guerra continua.


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

ING en compra está a 6,135 EURO


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Abr 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Nah, confi, ahora eres un inversor a largo......



Creo que a mi inversion a largo plazo le quedan dos telediarios...se me habia olvidado lo frustrante que es el repsol este de las pelotas...


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Abr 2009)

ibr, prevision -10% beneficio


----------



## shamus (20 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> se me habia olvidado lo frustrante que es el repsol este de las pelotas...



Que me lo digan a mi xD.

No veo volumen en esta caida... ya no se ni que pensar.


----------



## percebo (20 Abr 2009)

De momento todo igual que el viernes... cerca de maximos.... bajada a media mañana.... ahora parece que se recupera...., si sigue igual, lo dejaran a niveles equivalentes al s&p 865-870 y a ver que pasa por la tarde en yankilandia, yo voto por subida y retroceso un poquito mayor=> martillo invertido => mañana todo el pescado vendido.

jejejejeje, anda que si pasa todo eso.... de todas maneras, esta todo tan manipulado que ni puñetera idea, pero me extrañaría que pasasemos laramente los 880 de esta.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Que me lo digan a mi xD.
> 
> No veo volumen en esta caida... ya no se ni que pensar.



Yo tampoco lo veo muy claro


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

Hoy estamos de suerte.. nueva manipulada... TEC.REUNIDAS.. ha llegado a 24,00€ ahora recupera... opppsss!


Entró en subasta a 24,16€.

OFERTA

Precio Volumen
26,15 432
26,16 511
26,19 512
26,21 512
26,23 512


SOSPECHOSAS.... TODAS IDEM VOL -- MINUTOS ANTES DE BAJON!


----------



## percebo (20 Abr 2009)

Veo, Veo, al Santander cerrando a 7.2 y al BBVA a 8.4.... quiero mi Owed ya, cuidado con ese caramelo envenenado, a ese precio son carne de cortos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Abr 2009)

y caf sigue para arriba, cawen


----------



## shamus (20 Abr 2009)

Esto se anima. Estoy por entrar largo a SAN a ver si la tendencia de subir hacia el mediodia que he visto en la semana pasada se cumple hoy tambien.


----------



## chudire (20 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ibr, prevision -10% beneficio



Glups... espero que ya esté descontado. COmo el dato sea peor de lo previsto me voy a limpiar el orto con las acciones!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> He estado mirando los precios de visual chart y me parecen un abuso. A 70 euros mensuales se me pone si selecciono datos en tiempo real sobre el marcado español (encima tienes que ir comprando mercados). Nada mas que quieras ibex , dow jones y sp , se dispara.
> 
> Vosotros pagais semejante disparate?. Queria contratarlo para tener una herramienta en condiciones para el analisis tecnico , pero ya veo que va a ser que no.



Mírate el prorealtime, en ProRealTime : Real Time Technical Analysis Software, es gratis y va de lujo... 

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (20 Abr 2009)

Pero el ProRealTime sólo te deja tiempo real durante 7 días ¿no?.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Abr 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Pero el ProRealTime sólo te deja tiempo real durante 7 días ¿no?.



Ábrete una cuenta con IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices.. y ves el tiempo real de todos los mercados gratis... 

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Abr 2009)

En Renta 4 te tratan de sablar por eso... doy FE


----------



## percebo (20 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ábrete una cuenta con IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices.. y ves el tiempo real de todos los mercados gratis...
> 
> Saludos...



Pero lo ves a traves de su plataforma o a traves del proreal time?

Otra opcion es abrir una cuenta con el broker de bankinter, te da tiempo real con su plataforma (basada en prorealtime) en los valores europeos (los yankis con un poco de retraso).


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Pero lo ves a traves de su plataforma o a traves del proreal time?
> 
> Otra opcion es abrir una cuenta con el broker de bankinter, te da tiempo real con su plataforma (basada en prorealtime) en los valores europeos (los yankis con un poco de retraso).



A través de la plataforma de igmarkets, pero con los gráficos de prorealtime...

Saludos...

PD: Cuando le metemos a los largos...?


----------



## percebo (20 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A través de la plataforma de igmarkets, pero con los gráficos de prorealtime...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Cuando le metemos a los largos...?



Pues yo ya estoy, pero me salgo en 2240. En 2245-9 le atizo para abajo y que sea lo que dios quiera.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ábrete una cuenta con IG Markets - CFDs sobre Acciones, Índices.. y ves el tiempo real de todos los mercados gratis...
> 
> Saludos...



por cierto, ¿cuanto cuesta?


----------



## shamus (20 Abr 2009)

Veo una caida para el san en los proximos minutos....

Estare viendo de mas? xD.


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Abr 2009)

Joder que trabajo me ha costado cerrar el largo... ya por hoy me doy satisfecho... a menos  que se ponga a precio

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

Los bancos españoles no caen como en EUROPA.


----------



## shamus (20 Abr 2009)

El mercado esta loco?. BoA saca resultados mejores de lo previsto y cae en preapertura...


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

Oracle acuerda la adquisición de sun microsystems por $5.600 mllns


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A través de la plataforma de igmarkets, pero con los gráficos de prorealtime...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Cuando le metemos a los largos...?



Yo le metería ya, con stop generoso, deberíamos estar subiendo 3 días seguidos a partir de hoy hasta 2326 (ahora 2222) en el Stoxx.


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Abr 2009)

Abrí otro Corto (  ) y ya lo he cerrado... Esperaremos a ver que tal Usa hoy...

Un saludo


----------



## shamus (20 Abr 2009)

Bueno , acabo de comprar santander a 6.82. Stoploss en 6.74 , 1 centimo por debajo de los minimos del dia. Se que me arriesgo y nada mas que he comprado ha caido 3 centimos , pero quiero ver que pasa. Ademas , desde que me meti en la bolsa aun no he tenido ninguna operacion en negativo (descontando las funestas repsol , que hasta que no suban no las suelto) y creo que va tocando equivocarme.

Que sea lo que el mercado quiera.


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

Yo hubiese metido en ING... siempre recupera... y ahora está -9,xx


----------



## Tupper (20 Abr 2009)

Post dedicado a la más bella de este hilo:

*
Oracle se impone a IBM y comprará Sun por 7.400 millones de dólares*

Reuters | Nueva York

Actualizado lunes *20/04/2009 14:00 *

El productor de software estadounidense Oracle dijo que adquirirá al fabricante de computadoras Sun Microsystems en 9,5 dólares por acción común en efectivo, lo que equivale a unos 7.400 millones de dólares.

La empresa dijo que el consejo de administración de Sun aprobó unánimemente la transacción y que ésta le aportará ganancias de al menos 15 centavos de dólar por acción en sus resultados al cabo del primer año después del cierre de la operación.

Las acciones de Sun subían un 27,1%, a 8,5 dólares, antes de la apertura del mercado, mientras que las de Oracle caían un 4,2%, a 18,25 dólares.

Hace una semana, IBM retiró una oferta por Sun Microsystems tras una disputa por su precio, que la primera quería reducir.

Oracle se impone a IBM y comprará Sun por 7.400 millones de dólares | Navegante | elmundo.es

(EDIT: mierda, donpepito se me ha adelantado, cachis)


----------



## Tupper (20 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> El mercado esta loco?. BoA saca resultados mejores de lo previsto y cae en preapertura...



Ah, ¿pero tú te los crees?


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Bueno , acabo de comprar santander a 6.82. Stoploss en 6.74 , 1 centimo por debajo de los minimos del dia. Se que me arriesgo y nada mas que he comprado ha caido 3 centimos , pero quiero ver que pasa. Ademas , desde que me meti en la bolsa aun no he tenido ninguna operacion en negativo (descontando las funestas repsol , que hasta que no suban no las suelto) y creo que va tocando equivocarme.
> 
> Que sea lo que el mercado quiera.



¿cuando quieres recuperarlo?


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

No te fies de la preapertura en USA... ya estuvimos comentando la posibilidad de comprar JAVA, antes de la compra... mirar los hilos de hace siete u ocho días aprox.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Abr 2009)

Definitivamente,esto tiene pinta de que he metido la pata hoy...aunque mulder dijo que hasta el jueves teniamos que estar subiendo.No se,no se...

Creo que si bajan del 14,10 las repsoles me las cargo...


----------



## Catacrack (20 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Veo una caida para el san en los proximos minutos....
> 
> Estare viendo de mas? xD.





shamus dijo:


> Bueno , acabo de comprar santander a 6.82. Stoploss en 6.74 , 1 centimo por debajo de los minimos del dia. Se que me arriesgo y nada mas que he comprado ha caido 3 centimos , pero quiero ver que pasa. Ademas , desde que me meti en la bolsa aun no he tenido ninguna operacion en negativo (descontando las funestas repsol , que hasta que no suban no las suelto) y creo que va tocando equivocarme.
> 
> Que sea lo que el mercado quiera.



Pero que coño has hecho!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Abr 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pero que coño has hecho!!!



Creo que tiene la firme intencion de arrebatarme mi status en el foro


----------



## Catacrack (20 Abr 2009)

El tio predice que el SAN se va a la mierda y compra, no pasan ni 5m y se pega una ostia del copon.


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

Era un retraso ibexero con relación al EUROSTOXX... guano is coming !


----------



## carvil (20 Abr 2009)

Buenos medidodias 

Ojo hoy, se pueden haber filtrado los resultados del stress test. Todavía no está confirmado. 

Salu2


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Abr 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> El tio predice que el SAN se va a la mierda y compra, no pasan ni 5m y se pega una ostia del copon.



Hombre,el aspecto positivo es que esto deberia remontar ahora.Por mi experiencia,era darme una hostia de esas en un visto y no visto y despues de saltar el stop empezaba a subir...


----------



## rosonero (20 Abr 2009)

Casi solo hago largos-intradía en el SAN, ya sé en quien fijarme para las entradas o salidas 

pd. A todos nos puede pasar


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Abr 2009)

Juas, a eso se le llama pulir sistemas... jaja

Bueno, para la próxima ya tendrás una lección más aprendida. (Habló la Gacelilla(yo)).

Un saludo y ánimos, espero que la perdida no halla sido mucha.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Abr 2009)

SAN.MC 6,74 € 

Si el sistema es que no falla 

Claro,que no se por que escribo estas cosas cuando estoy palmando


----------



## Tupper (20 Abr 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos medidodias
> 
> Ojo hoy, se pueden haber filtrado los resultados del stress test. Todavía no está confirmado.
> 
> Salu2



Mmm, se ve que no has leído las páginas del día ¿no?

Lo posteó Samzer hoy a eso de las 10-11. Pág 2398

Guano day y puede que week!!


----------



## carvil (20 Abr 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Mmm, se ve que no has leído las páginas del día ¿no?
> 
> Lo posteó Samzer hoy a eso de las 10-11. Pág 2398
> 
> Guano day y puede que week!!



Acabo de llegar del trabajo 

Edito: BAC dará una conferencia de prensa en una hora.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Abr 2009)

¿BAC?, me pierdo ....


----------



## carvil (20 Abr 2009)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿BAC?, me pierdo ....



Bank of America 

Edito:El rumor es de un blog no muy fiable.... pero hay que estar alerta


----------



## shamus (20 Abr 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pero que coño has hecho!!!



El canelo , te lo puedo asegurar. De esta experiencia saco 2 conclusiones:

- Si el volumen no me dice nada , las manitas en el bolsillo. Las ansias de seguir despues de varias sesiones ganando son muy malas.

- Mis predicciones son mas fiables de lo que yo mismo me imagino xD. A partir de ahora , nunca en contra de ellas.


Afortunadamente puse stoploss , pero este pinchazo se ha comido las 3/4 partes de mi ultima operacion exitosa , de hace unos dias. Y menos mal que lo he puesto , he estado a punto de irme a comer sin ponerlo.

En fin , dare por buena esta primera perdida si a partir de ahora ando con mas cautela.


----------



## awai (20 Abr 2009)

No es dia para comprar SAN, indicadores a corto, bajistas, a medio bajistas.
Casi no puedo mirarlo (por eso no me meto ni nada), pero vamos, la cosa no pinta muy bien.
Si quereis ir a por los dividendos esperar al jueves a ultima hora o viernes para ver que pasa.

PD: Me estoy jugando el owned ^_^

De hecho ya quiero el owned, SAN hoy acaba en 6,74 (con margen de 2 centimos arriba abajo)

Cuando me vuelva a conectar (sobre las 9) veré esos nelson que me pondreis


----------



## shamus (20 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> No es dia para comprar SAN, indicadores a corto, bajistas, a medio bajistas.



Cuales son esos indicadores?. Me gustaria compararlos con las conclusiones que yo habia sacado (que oye , en el fondo he acertado , solo que se me ha ido y me he metido en contra de lo que yo mismo pensaba xD) para ver si ha sido casualidad o que realmente lo he previsto bien.

Mis conclusiones salen simplemente de examinar la tendencia y las resistencias en la grafica del dia.


----------



## Tupper (20 Abr 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Vaaaaaale ya lo he visto. Me adjudico un owned.
> 
> Tupper -10 predicción financiera
> donpepito +10 leoncio



Retiro mi autowned, bajó un 9% al final. 

Tupper +10 predicción financiera. 
donpepito -10 leoncio


----------



## awai (20 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Cuales son esos indicadores?. Me gustaria compararlos con las conclusiones que yo habia sacado (que oye , en el fondo he acertado , solo que se me ha ido y me he metido en contra de lo que yo mismo pensaba xD) para ver si ha sido casualidad o que realmente lo he previsto bien.
> 
> Mis conclusiones salen simplemente de examinar la tendencia y las resistencias en la grafica del dia.



Nah, es mi sistemita para tontos que siempre he comentado por aqui ^_^


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

Yo voy a long term... -excusa del pillado americano- XD


----------



## shamus (20 Abr 2009)

Bueno , hoy he demostrado ser bastante idiota , creo que me voy a poner a pensar mi propio sistema para tontos , que tengo el dia bueno para eso xD.


----------



## chameleon (20 Abr 2009)

ibex -200, esto es otra cosa


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Abr 2009)

Esto suena a comienzo del guano total.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Bueno , hoy he demostrado ser bastante idiota , creo que me voy a poner a pensar mi propio sistema para tontos , que tengo el dia bueno para eso xD.



El sistema para tontos creo que lo tiene patentado un forero por aqui,hablalo con el a ver...

Joder con t5,a este paso se le va a quedar pequeño el -13% del otro dia,menos mal que me las quite de enmedio el viernes


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Esto suena a comienzo del guano total.



Desde lo del San te miro y juraria que se te esta poniendo cara de leoncia...no se si sera mi imaginacion...


----------



## awai (20 Abr 2009)

Juer SAN en caida libre, he sido demasiado optimista ^_^

Por cierto, SAN ha roto el minicanal de mi sistemita, hoy puede ser una buena caida.

Como baje de los 6,50 va a ser bastante divertido.


----------



## Speculo (20 Abr 2009)

Hola, buenas.. Llegué ya de hacer mis labores..
¿Qué tal todo por aquí? 
Los que vayáis a corto plazo, espero que no andéis demasiado metidos en el mercado o que tengáis unos buenos stops de ganancias. A los otros, los que van a medio o largo, ya se verá entre hoy y mañana si esto no es un aviso de algo mayor.

La bolsa americana no va a ayudar demasiado, por cierto. Y lo del BoA ya estaba descontado. Por eso subió todo a primeros ¿No? Si todo lo demás es malo...


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

Ing .... 5,85€


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Desde lo del San te miro y juraria que se te esta poniendo cara de leoncia...no se si sera mi imaginacion...


----------



## sopelmar (20 Abr 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ibex -200, esto es otra cosa



paternina -48% que cosecha mas mala la de este otoño


----------



## Carolus Rex (20 Abr 2009)

Yo es que no lo entiendo...

Por si os quereis reir un rato.....

"Es probable que lo peor de la recesión haya quedado atrás", según Intermoney - Expansión.com

Genial la frase:* "Vemos al dólar fuerte este año y durante bastante tiempo más"*

¿Esta gente no sabe leer? ¿No se informa? ¿No contrasta opiniones, datos...?

Yo es que alucino con ellos....


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Abr 2009)

mmm...me estoy empezando a pensar que hoy no cerramos en verde...
que hago,vendo las repsoles ya? :

Nada,creo que es una derrota en toda regla lo de hoy


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Abr 2009)

Acabo de cerrar la mitad de mis cortos en cintra,gamesa y popular dejo la otra mitad


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> mmm...me estoy empezando a pensar que hoy no cerramos en verde...
> que hago,vendo las repsoles ya? :



Aguanta que la bolsa siempre sube


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Aguanta que la bolsa siempre sube



Si,pero a mi me quedan 30 o 40 años a lo sumo...de que plazos hablamos?


----------



## terraenxebre (20 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Esto suena a comienzo del guano total.



a saltar por los aires todos los stop-loss


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Abr 2009)

La bajada al guano sera lenta...se bajara poco a poco,todavia veo ansias de acumular papel entre las gacelillas que veran todo barato,la ostia va a ser de espanto.


----------



## Speculo (20 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> mmm...me estoy empezando a pensar que hoy no cerramos en verde...
> que hago,vendo las repsoles ya? :
> 
> Nada,creo que es una derrota en toda regla lo de hoy



Desde luego, si queda hoy en verde y te metes ahora, sacas un 4 o un 5 por ciento a cualquier valor en una hora.
A ver quién le echa cojones.

Yo no entro. Porque con la venta de esta mañana ya estoy cubierto y porque no tengo cojones.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (20 Abr 2009)

ostion: El Ibex perdiendo 280 p,b. un 2,91% 

BAJAMOS AL TRES POR CIENTO?


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (20 Abr 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Yo es que no lo entiendo...
> 
> Por si os quereis reir un rato.....
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/108805-intermoney-lo-peor-de-la-recesion-ya-ha-pasado-y-espana-saldra-antes-que-europa-2.html#post1608922 post 19


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Desde luego, si queda hoy en verde y te metes ahora, sacas un 4 o un 5 por ciento a cualquier valor en una hora.
> A ver quién le echa cojones.
> 
> Yo no entro. Porque con la venta de esta mañana ya estoy cubierto y porque no tengo cojones.



Hoy nuestros amigos los gringos nos van a llevar de cabeza al guano,a ver quien tiene webos a comprar ahora y quedarse largo a mañana


----------



## chameleon (20 Abr 2009)

esta tarde saldrán los analistos de intereconomía a decir que esta bajada es "sana"
una simple corrección para seguir subiendo

me lo quitan de laj manos hoyga


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hoy nuestros amigos los gringos nos van a llevar de cabeza al guano,a ver quien tiene webos a comprar ahora y quedarse largo a mañana



Juraria que yo no...si tengo que perder hasta la camisa sera hasta las 17:35 de hoy como mucho...


----------



## wsleone (20 Abr 2009)

según mi teoría (no os la voy a contar, harto complicada de entender) puede que haya un días o dos de bajada, otros dos días o así de subida y luego a bailar alrededor de la hoguera; joder, me estoy pareciendo a Mulder DOCTOR !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Juraria que yo no...si tengo que perder hasta la camisa sera hasta las 17:35 de hoy como mucho...



Pues yo en tu avatar, la camisa ya no te la veo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Abr 2009)

El IBEX se ha estrellado contra su MM200 en diario, exactamente lo que hizo el día 16/05/08... Os invito a ver lo que hizo a partir de aquel día... 

Saludos...


----------



## terraenxebre (20 Abr 2009)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> ostion: El Ibex perdiendo 280 p,b. un 2,91%
> 
> BAJAMOS AL TRES POR CIENTO?



la cuestión no es el 3%...la cuestión es si nos acercaremos al 7%


----------



## Tupper (20 Abr 2009)

Citi -12%
BAC -13%


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Juraria que yo no...si tengo que perder hasta la camisa sera hasta las 17:35 de hoy como mucho...



Hazte un favor, cuando tengas mucho, muchísimo miedo a entrar en el mercado compra como un loco, cuando estés seguro de que va a subir vende como si te fuera la vida en ello.

Es dificil asumir estas cosas pero una vez hecho, la cartera engorda


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Abr 2009)

cierro los cortos que me quedaban de Gamesa,me he vuelto un cagon centimero ( 0,90 por corto de ganancia)


----------



## Speculo (20 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El IBEX se ha estrellado contra su MM200 en diario, exactamente lo que hizo el día 16/05/08... Os invito a ver lo que hizo a partir de aquel día...
> 
> Saludos...



Ni invites, ni lo pongas, que a más de uno le da el bajón y hay que sacarlo de casa en coche ambulante y con sirena


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Abr 2009)

No creo que san pierda los 6,5 hay una fuerte postura de compra ahi,si cede le meto cortos a saco


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues yo en tu avatar, la camisa ya no te la veo...



Se va refrescando...esta mañana aparecia impecablemente vestido


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hazte un favor, cuando tengas mucho, muchísimo miedo a entrar en el mercado compra como un loco, cuando estés seguro de que va a subir vende como si te fuera la vida en ello.
> 
> Es dificil asumir estas cosas pero una vez hecho, la cartera engorda



Pues algo falla,porque yo estaba completamente acojonado cuando compre antes...


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo le metería ya, con stop generoso, deberíamos estar subiendo 3 días seguidos a partir de hoy hasta 2326 (ahora 2222) en el Stoxx.



ejem,ejem...EJEM...


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El IBEX se ha estrellado contra su MM200 en diario, exactamente lo que hizo el día 16/05/08... Os invito a ver lo que hizo a partir de aquel día...
> 
> Saludos...



No sé que es el MM200, pero he visto lo que hizo el 16/05/08... ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Abr 2009)

Mulder, ¿se ha adelantado el fin del mundo del 22/04 a HOY? Lo digo porque me ha pillado por sorpresa, no tengo comprado el atún.


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> ejem,ejem...EJEM...



Si, ya se, a mi también me pasan estas cosas. La verdad es que estoy aprendiendo como un loco temas de timing y he logrado acertar el precio al que estaríamos a mediodía, aunque he pensado erróneamente que ahí nos íbamos a girar, aunque lo ha hecho pero no ha durado mucho el giro


----------



## chameleon (20 Abr 2009)

¿cómo va el volumen?
¿caen los bancos o no caen? (perdonad que donde estoy no puedo mirar nada)


----------



## Tupper (20 Abr 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿cómo va el volumen?
> ¿caen los bancos o no caen? (perdonad que donde estoy no puedo mirar nada)



Patrios o foráneos Chame*leon*?

Bueno da igual, está cayendo todo. 

Me recuerda a marzo-octubre.

Guano is here to stay.


----------



## Bayne (20 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El IBEX se ha estrellado contra su MM200 en diario, exactamente lo que hizo el día 16/05/08... Os invito a ver lo que hizo a partir de aquel día...
> 
> Saludos...



Hala hala, catastrofista 

Al final el movimiento violento que vaticinó Cava igual es a la baja...


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Abr 2009)

En fin...a unos se les pone cara de leonci@ y a mi tengo la sensacion de que me esta volviendo la cara de gilipollas que tenia hace unos dias...

Me esta bien,por pasar olimpicamente de mis propios stops...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Abr 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿cómo va el volumen?
> ¿caen los bancos o no caen? (perdonad que donde estoy no puedo mirar nada)



A plomo hamijo me lo estoy pasando de puta madre metiendo cortos a diestro y siniestro jajajajaja


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Abr 2009)

*Ibex - 3,64%*

tonuel estas ahi????


----------



## chudire (20 Abr 2009)

Estoy comiendo guano como un hijodeputa...


----------



## Tupper (20 Abr 2009)

Citi -14%

Ya esta a 3 USD (bueno casi).


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Abr 2009)

chudire dijo:


> Estoy comiendo guano como un hijodeputa...



y yo,y yo...

Hala,me acabo de salir,se acabo la agonia


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Abr 2009)

A los que esteis largos,soltar papel,usa me da que va a bajar de lo lindo hoy,mañana la apertura puede ser brutal jajajaja


----------



## awai (20 Abr 2009)

momento clave, san a 6,51 con prevision de bajada


----------



## luisfernando (20 Abr 2009)

gm a 1,666 es el fin xD


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Abr 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> gm a 1,666 es el fin xD



el precio de la bestia?


----------



## Claca (20 Abr 2009)

¡Rápido, Obama, desclasifica lo de los aliens para desviar la atención!

¿Os habéis fijado que los dos anteriores rebotes se agotaron tras recorrer unos 2000 puntos? ¿de 6700 a 9000 cuantos van?


----------



## awai (20 Abr 2009)

el guano debe de ser brutal, xq se me ha jodido hasta el chart ^_^
no puedo ver nada!!!!


----------



## rosonero (20 Abr 2009)

Cómo se pone este hilo cuando hay GUANO 

A mi me han dado un buen palo esta mañana creyendo que había hecho una buena entrada en SAN a 6.76 ::

Ahora ya estoy fuera, osea que el guano sea total.

Suerte con los cortos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> A los que esteis largos,soltar papel,usa me da que va a bajar de lo lindo hoy,mañana la apertura puede ser brutal jajajaja



No,no...segun Mulder,si estamos acojonados este es el momento de romper la hucha y comprar


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No sé que es el MM200, pero he visto lo que hizo el 16/05/08... ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah



MM200 = Media Móvil 200 sesiones...

Es uno de los indicativos más importantes y fiables...

Saludos y suerte...


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Abr 2009)

Pff callaos mamonas jaja que yo hace unos minutos abrí un largo... y al segundo ya me estaba cagando en mi. Ya veras que las plusvalías de hoy al guano... jaja

¡Ánimos, aunque eso si... yo hoy no me quedo "abierta"! jaja


----------



## chameleon (20 Abr 2009)

teniendo en cuenta la volatilidad que hay ahora mismo, perder un 4% en un día es una auténtica barbaridad


----------



## Caída a Plomo (20 Abr 2009)

Arrepentíos de vuestros pecado. El guano ya está aquí 

Hay para todos


----------



## Tupper (20 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pff callaos mamonas jaja que yo hace unos minutos abrí un largo... y al segundo ya me estaba cagando en mi. Ya veras que las plusvalías de hoy al guano... jaja
> 
> ¡Ánimos, aunque eso si... yo hoy no me quedo "abierta"! jaja



Joder Wataru lo tuyo es ya delito. No-me-lo-puedo-creer.


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Abr 2009)

Juas tampoco es tan grave, estoy largo en 5.67 en IBE... y lo tengo puesto en venta en 5.70, tampoco esperaba salir de pobre...

Ya veremos... pero si.. perderé fijo jaja


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pff callaos mamonas jaja que yo hace unos minutos abrí un largo... y al segundo ya me estaba cagando en mi. Ya veras que las plusvalías de hoy al guano... jaja
> 
> ¡Ánimos, aunque eso si... yo hoy no me quedo "abierta"! jaja



¿Largo en que?

edito: acabo de ver la respuesta


----------



## chameleon (20 Abr 2009)

no se puede entrar largo, por lo menos hasta tocar el soporte oct-nov-ene
rondará los 8150 o así


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

Que poca seriedad en el IBEX, todos la banca perdiendo y nuestro SAN un misero -4,9x% que maquillará en subasta!

Así no hay diversión!

AIG si llega a menos de 1.00USD puede ser un long term buy!


----------



## Tupper (20 Abr 2009)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/51667-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-2391.html



Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> *Este lunes no habrá guano*, *yo recomendaría quedarse largos *a quienes tengan intención de ello todo el fin de semana, este lunes que viene se alegrarán de la hazaña. Si tienen dudas no entren al mercado, pero este lunes seguiremos subiendo igual que toda la semana que viene hasta el jueves.
> 
> Debo ser el único de todo el hilo que opina así ¿no les parece esto un buen indicador?






Mulder? Yoo-hoo

¿Dónde estás?


----------



## chudire (20 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que poca seriedad en el IBEX, todos la banca perdiendo y nuestro SAN un misero -4,9x% que maquillará en subasta!
> 
> Así no hay diversión!
> 
> AIG si llega a menos de 1.00USD puede ser un long term buy!



A lon ter de ese sí que me voy a tener que quedar yo: :o


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

No!!! IBR suele recuperar los 3,00€ en pocos días... diferente es si toca los 2,72€ mañana!


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Abr 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Mulder? Yoo-hoo
> 
> ¿Dónde estás?



Creo que no lo pillo.
Mulder es Jack Nicholson...o Jack Nicholson son los que han perdido pasta supuestamente guiados por sus consejos? :

En cualquier caso,a mi lo que me toca las moral es que las repsol ya estan por encima del precio al que las vendi


----------



## Kujire (20 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... Citi*

Citi se pone a 3$, BAC a 8.70$ y AIG a1.34$



> Bank of America fell to $8.76 even after saying first-quarter net income more than tripled on gains from home refinancing and trading. Reserves for future loan losses increased 57 percent to $13.4 billion since the end of December. Charge-offs for uncollectible loans more than doubled to $6.94 billion from the same period a year earlier.
> 
> Citigroup’s Credit Losses
> 
> ...


----------



## Tupper (20 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Creo que no lo pillo.
> 
> Mulder es Jack Nicholson...o Jack Nicholson son los que han perdido pasta supuestamente guiados por sus consejos? :
> 
> En cualquier caso,a mi lo que me toca las moral es que las repsol ya estan por encima del precio al que las vendi



Estaba terminando de construirlo, perdón.

Estaba buscando el quote del viernes pasado donde yo decía que iba caer y él decía que no.

Si lo relees ahora tiene sentido (limitaciones de postear desde el curro :o )

Sí Jack son sus seguidores que quieren decirle una o dos cosillas.


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

Vaya robasta en BANKINTER....


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Abr 2009)

Esta última hora está siendo mala sniff en el minuto 29 (17:29) modifiqué la orden y puse la venta en 5.68 , para recuperar las comisiones y ahora estoy viendo en subasta 5.71. 

Al menos no he perdido... bueno si... he ganado Canas, que susto :o

Edito: Se quedo en 5.68 al final... menos mal que no pequé de demasiado agonías...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Abr 2009)

Pues me quedo corto en SAN,Popular y Cintra para mañana....espero que la mano americana se este quietecita hoy


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

ACCIONA, puede ser otro buen corto hasta 79,xx€


----------



## muyuu (20 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Citi se pone a 3$, BAC a 8.70$ y AIG a1.34$



Qué caliente está Citi... esto de que EEUU sea un país socialista es tela de confuso, cualquiera sabe (que no sea del partido) a quién va a sacar del pozo Obama con el dinero de los contribuyentes


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Abr 2009)

buenas tardes, mañana es 21


----------



## Carolus Rex (20 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> buenas tardes, mañana es 21



Falta una semana para el 27...


----------



## shamus (20 Abr 2009)

Buff como a terminado la cosa.....

Mañana mismo termino el contrato con interdin. Ando con ganas de ponerme a corto.

De hecho , no habria cometido la estupidez de hoy si me hubiese podido poner a corto. Me pueden las ganas de operar.


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

He oido que selftrade tiene nuevas ofertas para cfds.


----------



## percebo (20 Abr 2009)

Ala un dia que se despista uno y se lia la marimorena, encima pasa justo lo que yo decia y soy tan torpe de que se me escapan los cortos. Pa matarme. Bueno mas se perdió en cuba.

A ver si rebota en la zona de 820.....mañana o pasado.


----------



## chameleon (20 Abr 2009)

pierde el dow los 7900 o no?


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

El papel tiene que cambiar de manos... ING ha recuperado un poco.... pero .... la semana solo ha comenzado!

SAN pierde los 5,50€ esta semana.


----------



## percebo (20 Abr 2009)

Hoy no se si bajara mas, pero al nivel que esta ahora mismo cada vez que el futuro del S&P intenta subir un poco le sueltan montañas de papel, así que creo que tienen intención de mandarlo mas abajo, pero no guano, si fuera así le hubieran metido todo el papelon más arriba.....Digo yo, aprovechando la gran cadaga del día (comente por la mañana que veia a San y BBVA a 7,20 y 8,4) seguire de Nostradamus, rebota en los 820 y ya veremos si hace una doble cabeza o sigue....


----------



## chameleon (20 Abr 2009)

ya ha caido
joer me estaba poniendo nervioso


----------



## Kujire (20 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> *Hoy no se si bajara mas*, pero al nivel que esta ahora mismo cada vez que el futuro del S&P intenta subir un poco le sueltan montañas de papel, así que creo que tienen intención de mandarlo mas abajo, pero no guano, si fuera así le hubieran metido todo el papelon más arriba.....Digo yo, aprovechando la gran cadaga del día (comente por la mañana que veia a San y BBVA a 7,20 y 8,4) seguire de Nostradamus, rebota en los 820 y ya veremos si hace una doble cabeza o sigue....



Uy lo que ha dicho

la frase correcta: Hoy se bajará mas... Citi a 2.86$


----------



## percebo (20 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Uy lo que ha dicho
> 
> la frase correcta: Hoy se bajará mas... Citi a 2.86$



Apoloooo, queda un hueco en tu club de adivinadores de tendencia?


----------



## sopelmar (20 Abr 2009)

pues yo lo veo todo carisimo , recordando los precios de marzo .......el san a 4 el bbv a 4,5 , las iber a 4 peladas , repsoles a 12 ....... 

hay una pedazo inflacion en la bolsa que desanima bastante a la gacela compradora


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Hoy no se si bajara mas, pero al nivel que esta ahora mismo cada vez que el futuro del S&P intenta subir un poco le sueltan montañas de papel, así que creo que tienen intención de mandarlo mas abajo, pero no guano, *si fuera así le hubieran metido todo el papelon más arriba*.....Digo yo, aprovechando la gran cadaga del día (comente por la mañana que veia a San y BBVA a 7,20 y 8,4) seguire de Nostradamus, rebota en los 820 y ya veremos si hace una doble cabeza o sigue....



Mira la pregunta tonta que hice yo el jueves pasado:



benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Alguno sabe a cuento de qué vino la montaña de papel que le echaron ayer encima a Repsol?
> 
> Da la sensación de que alguien se salió, ¿realizando plusvalías?
> 
> No sé si el volumen de ayer en el resto de valores fue también elevado, creo que no.



Yo me había salido el lunes de todo pero el martes volví a entrar en Repsol, que tonto fui, tenía que haberme quedado fuera.

También tiene cojones que nadie contestase nada a mi pregunta, luego preguntas cualquier chorrada y hay 200 off topic. 

A ver dónde deja de bajar. El dólar ha tocado el 1,28, en el gráfico del tipo de cambio y las bolsas que puse el otro día aparecía como compra cuando el dólar tocaba el 1,25-1,26.













Como dato positivo diré que la última vez que el dólar llegó a 1,28 la bolsa estaba muchísimo más abajo.

Dentro de un rato actualizo el gráfico del tipo de cambio y del S&P500, creo que es un sistema interesante.


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Abr 2009)

Estoy en duda... mañana ¿ me pongo corto en algún banco ? o espero a ver como va el futuro...

Poner ordenes a mercado en las aperturas no me gusta...

Ains... es que ver como cae Citi y Bac un 22% se te hace la boca agua... jaja

Se aceptan consejos de Gacelillas gurus...


----------



## Kujire (20 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Apoloooo, queda un hueco en tu club de adivinadores de tendencia?



te lo dije porque te veo falto de confianza, y a estas alturas yo ya no pienso volver a currar en toda la semana jiji, me puse la mini de madrugá (con el fresqullio que hace .... pero es que la alergia me mata) y aún no me la he quitado, asalto a la banca:! tenía pensado cerrar el corto en preapertura, pero nada y como dices bien que cada vez que sube le cae una "ondanada de os****" además utilicé la estrategia "percebox" es decir, "al segundo máximo le meto" puse un stop y pa'cama.... y los angelitos han hecho el resto... y yo pegándome con el intradía, ... "AY! si te hubiera conocido antes"


----------



## @@strom (20 Abr 2009)

Desde luego exceptuando las tecnos grandes tipo intel o cisco en usa no hay figura de agotamiento en ninguno de los bancos ni en acciones grandes tipo "General electric". La mayoria de ellas dejaron gaps abiertos al comienzo del rebote que lo normal seria que fueran a tapar ahora. Posiblemente en usa volvamos a mínimos más pronto que tarde.


----------



## shamus (20 Abr 2009)

Citi y BoA a -20% y siguen con ganas.

Llevo mirando desde el 15% y con ganas de meterme a corto desde el 17%. Y yo sin mi cuenta de interdin xD.


----------



## percebo (20 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> te lo dije porque te veo falto de confianza, y a estas alturas yo ya no pienso volver a currar en toda la semana jiji, me puse la mini de madrugá (con el fresqullio que hace .... pero es que la alergia me mata) y aún no me la he quitado, asalto a la banca:! tenía pensado cerrar el corto en preapertura, pero nada y como dices bien que cada vez que sube le cae una "ondanada de os****" además utilicé la estrategia "percebox" es decir, "al segundo máximo le meto" puse un stop y pa'cama.... y los angelitos han hecho el resto... y yo pegándome con el intradía, ... "AY! si te hubiera conocido antes"



Eres mala malisima, dos semanas planeandolo y soy tan muñon de no hacerlo yo y encima me dices que a tí si te ha salido bien, yo me corto las venas con un serrucho oxidado.

Si te cuento la verdad es para matarme, el vienes tenía dos cortos del futuro del eurostoxx abiertos y al final pense dejar solo uno y fui tan torpe que me equivoque y cerre toda la posición entera. Y como melon en vez de conformarme con la apertura de hoy espero a ver si supera el maximo.

Espera que busco una foto de un idiota dandose cabezazos, porque encima me ha pillado con un largo a la contra y me han levantado 100 euros.... aaaaaaaggg.

Menos mal que voy corto de narices con acciones, pero me jode vaya que me jode, encima se da la vuelta donde voy dando la murga desde hace una semana y media........ dicho lo cual.... FELICIDADES.


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

Voy a dejar aparcadas el resto de mis CITIs hasta que vuelvan a tocar los $2.00, quizás añada más al portfolio.

Ya me lo advirtió mi moneda mágica del INDIO, no compres de nuevo CITIs, conformate con las plusvalías pasadas... realmente no podría perdonarme (comprobar) si el viernes hubiesen subido a 4.80, de ahí que tenga wishful en C.

Kujire... has visto JAVA, te acuerdas de nuestra predicciones?


----------



## Kujire (20 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Eres mala malisima, dos semanas planeandolo y soy tan muñon de no hacerlo yo y encima me dices que a tí si te ha salido bien, yo me corto las venas con un serrucho oxidado.
> 
> Si te cuento la verdad es para matarme, el vienes tenía dos cortos del futuro del eurostoxx abiertos y al final pense dejar solo uno y fui tan torpe que me equivoque y cerre toda la posición entera. Y como melon en vez de conformarme con la apertura de hoy espero a ver si supera el maximo.
> 
> ...



No daba un duro por la posición, de hecho a poco de ponerla tuve a corregir el stop, pero fui vaga de cerrarla, ya ves y es que por una vez he de darle gracias a la alergia que me despertó y me envió al sobre de nuevo. Por supuesto jamás pensé verla en la preapertura bien bonita ella, de hecho no la hubiera abierto a no ser de que "soy toda liquidez". De todas formas, hay que seguir mejorando el sistema creo que puede dar buenos beneficios y habrá más oportunidades seguro...


----------



## Kujire (20 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Voy a dejar aparcadas el resto de mis CITIs hasta que vuelvan a tocar los $2.00, quizás añada más al portfolio.
> 
> Ya me lo advirtió mi moneda mágica del INDIO, no compres de nuevo CITIs, conformate con las plusvalías pasadas... realmente no podría perdonarme (comprobar) si el viernes hubiesen subido a 4.80, de ahí que tenga wishful en C.
> 
> Kujire... has visto JAVA, te acuerdas de nuestra predicciones?



Me he acordado de ti DP y también me he tirado de los pelos, la leche!! es la primera que se me escapa en tiempo!! ... jamás pensé que nadie pagara 9$ por SUN, y además en la cresta de la ola!! ... no me extraña que hay gente que tiene el dinero por castigo como los chicos de Oracle. La tenía en el portfolio en tareas pendientes..... hol* shi*!! 

Sabía que SUN acabaría comprada toda o por partes, pero no me esperaba que en tan corto periodo de tiempo encontraran a otro postor, yo sabía rumores de Cisco pero que esperarían a que "maduraran" los de SUN ... bah : craso error!

Citi está recuperando ahora cerca de 3$, hoy todo baja, no es un día normal por lo que no podemos tomarlo de ejemplo para Citi o BAC, era normal que hasta cierto punto corrijan un poco, a ver qué rumores van saliendo sobre los stress-test ... a poco que sean buenos-malos los que mejor tienen la papeleta son Citi y BAC para despegar de nuevo, que ya se sabe que son insolventes.


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Abr 2009)

20/04/2009 - 16:53 - MADRID, 20 ABR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Estos son los principales cambios de participación comunicados hoy en la bolsa española:

BBVA
El banco reduce autocartera hasta el 0,282% del capital desde el anterior 2,407%.

¿Se estarán guardando un As en la manga para saltar stops?


----------



## Riviera (20 Abr 2009)

Yo tambien soy de la opinion de percebo,esto no es mas que una correccion hasta los 820-825 y volveremos a subir,pero esta vez superaremos los 880 llevandose por delante todos los cortos habidos y por haber.


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

Otra vez será... JAVA es muy goloso para algunas empresas, IBM ha perdido la oportunidad, JAVA es el futuro en BLU-RAY, de hecho mis lectores ofrecen support de JAVA, etc.

Auguro buenos beneficios para ORACLE.

Hubiesemos comprado y mantenido, solo era cuestión de unos días! XD


----------



## chollero (20 Abr 2009)

Sacyr Vallehermoso ha revisado al alza en 80 millones de euros la pérdida neta de cierre de ejercicio 2008, que pasa a sumar 246,43 millones de euros, frente a los 176,75 millones contabilizados inicialmente, según consta en los registros de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV)

Sacyr Vallehermoso eleva en 80 millones sus pérdidas de 2008, hasta los 256 millones - Cotizalia.com


un fallo en las cuentas de 13000 millones de pesetas lo tiene cualquiera joer...


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

En intedin no hay cortos para SACYR... lo mismo pasa con IBR... se los quedan todos para ellos! XD


----------



## rosonero (20 Abr 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Yo tambien soy de la opinion de percebo,esto no es mas que una correccion hasta los 820-825 y volveremos a subir,pero esta vez superaremos los 880 llevandose por delante todos los cortos habidos y por haber.



En medio del tormentón que está cayendo soy incapaz de tener una visión-cálculo tan optimista, pero espero que acertéis porque no se me dan nada bien los cortos.


----------



## shamus (20 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> 20/04/2009 - 16:53 - MADRID, 20 ABR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Estos son los principales cambios de participación comunicados hoy en la bolsa española:
> 
> BBVA
> El banco reduce autocartera hasta el 0,282% del capital desde el anterior 2,407%.
> ...



Esta reduccion ya se esta cotizando y es parte de las ventas de hoy o esta aun por caer?.


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

Es posible que se deba a las nuevas acciones recien retribuidas como dividendo, hoy era el día - mañana disponibles-


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Abr 2009)

Son los que han vendido hoy o días pasados... no se exactamente el tiempo que disponen para informar a la CNMV.


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

Una cot para echarle OO es OHL... un chicharro que manipulan a su antojo... dentro de unos días tocará los 10,00€ recordarlo!

Desde los 6,2x ha recuperado en un par de semanas los casí 9,00€ de esta mañana, antes de la debacle.


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

EE.UU.: El índice VIX de volatilidad sube un +15,26%, hasta 39,12


----------



## rosonero (20 Abr 2009)

La última hora de sesión de los americanos no está siendo como la días anteriores donde se lanzaban arriba o recuperaban a marchas forzadas 

SP 835 y DJ perdiendo los 7850 :


----------



## Speculo (20 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Una cot para echarle OO es OHL... un chicharro que manipulan a su antojo... dentro de unos días tocará los 10,00€ recordarlo!
> 
> Desde los 6,2x ha recuperado en un par de semanas los casí 9,00€ de esta mañana, antes de la debacle.



Sí, pero después de los 10-10.30, van a tirar el valor hasta... Ummh.. ¿Hasta cuánto dirías tú?


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Mulder? Yoo-hoo
> 
> ¿Dónde estás?



Pues estaba fuera, pero ya he vuelto. La verdad es que yo no veia lo que ha pasado hoy hasta el día 24, pero parece que hoy también tocaba guano del güeno, para hoy contemplaba una pequeña caida, pero no lo que ha terminado pasando.

En fin, ya saben que nunca hay que fiarse de los análisis de los demás los que valen son los de uno mismo (excepto si tu nick es apolo  )

edit: no obstante:
1- La apertura ha sido bastante plana para lo que suelen ser los lunes.
2- Antes de la apertura del Ibex he avisado que tocaban bajadas hasta mediodía.


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

Depende, si tenemos de nuevo tendencia bajista... hasta los 6,00€ OHL.


----------



## percebo (20 Abr 2009)

No se si serán paranollas mias, pero me parece que esta entrando mucho dinero en la zona de 835(esto es una impresion que me da mirando el trafico del futuro de s&p), parece como si estubiesen aguantando el indice, serán tan putas de cuando todo el mundo espera que se llegue a los 820, cargar aqui de papel y tirar para arriba?.


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

No, todo lo contrario... en la media hora de cierre... están soltando papel.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Abr 2009)

He entrado en SAN a 6,55. Creo que mañana sube...
Edito: quiero el dividendo. Hoy me ha escrito Botin la carta a los accionistas, creo que se lo debo...


----------



## percebo (20 Abr 2009)

Creo que ni una cosa ni la otra, estan aguantando el indice ahi, por el motivo que sea, y han puesto dos barreras una de dinero en 830 y otra de papel en 833 (hablo del futuro). Creo que simplemente estan dejando pasar la tarde comprando volatilidad sin ningun riesgo (que listillos son).

Lo decia por que por mas papel que entrase a nivel de 830 cada vez que caia un cuartillo aparecía mucho dinero en el siguiente nivel, no dejando capitular nunca. Ni idea de lo que harán, pero estando esto tan manipulado ahora mismo, no habiendo casi movimiento independiente pueden hacer lo que les venga en gana.

Al final tenemos rebote en los ultimos minutos.


----------



## shamus (20 Abr 2009)

Soltar papel , barrera de papel...

Me pierdo con estos tecnicismos. Alguien que me ilumine?.


----------



## chameleon (20 Abr 2009)

ya se han cargado el 835
ala...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Soltar papel , barrera de papel...
> 
> Me pierdo con estos tecnicismos. Alguien que me ilumine?.



papel = acciones

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Abr 2009)

832 no cae nada aun


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Estoy en duda... mañana ¿ me pongo corto en algún banco ? o espero a ver como va el futuro...
> 
> Poner ordenes a mercado en las aperturas no me gusta...
> 
> ...



Mañana a las 8:58 metes ventas a mercado a San,BBVA,Popular... el que mas regaño te de  plusvalias garantizadas!
Lo suyo es venir corto del dia anterior con sus riesgos y virtudes,pero para mañana la pintan calva


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Abr 2009)

griffin corto en SAN: 0,23%


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Abr 2009)

Mañana Sacyr y San ... ojo que voy a entrar fuerte ... ya veras tu como todas las plusvalías al carajo... pero que coño...

A por ellos!!!


----------



## eduenca (20 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> griffin corto en SAN: 0,23%



Menos corto, querrás decir, pues ha reducido posición corta como Falcone. Antes tenía el 0,32% y ahora sólo el 0,23%. Como se acojonan de fácil en cuanto el tío Botín hace un poco de autocartera.


----------



## percebo (20 Abr 2009)

Cuidado con entrar corto a mitad de camino...


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Abr 2009)

Pff Percebo... macho anímame jaja

Una pregunta: El San da dividendo el 1 de mayo (eso he leído), ¿Cómo afecta a los que estén cortos?.


----------



## Nico (20 Abr 2009)

Te lo hacen pagar a ti de tu bolsillo !!


----------



## Claca (20 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Cuidado con entrar corto a mitad de camino...



Depende de lo que se considere mitad.... A mí me parece que estamos más cerca del techo que no del suelo. La gente no aguanta los cortos lo suficiente; a mí al menos me ha pasado siempre, es algo que tengo que remediar.


----------



## awai (20 Abr 2009)

Caidita más maja de lo esperado, ¿y mañana? según los últimos acontecimientos, verde por poco, pero.... yo apostaría todo al rojo ^__^ (ni sistema ni nada, estoy muy cansado para mirarlo, solo sentimiento de currante agotado )

PD: Todo visto desde fuera  sorry por los que les ha cazado


----------



## percebo (20 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pff Percebo... macho anímame jaja
> 
> Una pregunta: El San da dividendo el 1 de mayo (eso he leído), ¿Cómo afecta a los que estén cortos?.



Le he cogido el gusto de ser la mosca cojonera, perdona, pero no yo no me fiaría mucho, ademas ha pasado una cosa bastante curiosa, en los ultimos minutos del cierre el futuro del eurostoxx ha pasado totalmente del S&P y mientras este ultimo bajaba a minimos no solo se ha mantenido sino que al cierre ha subido otros 6 puntos más. 

Y mas curioso todavia, mientras el S&P iba bajando el futuro del S&P ha pasado tambien y se ha quedado anclado en 831-832 para cerrar al final en 833.5, más de un punto por encima del subyacente (cuando debería estar 5 por debajo), o una de dos, o la gente que opera en futuros ve algo que los demas no saben.... o son tan malos malisimos que hacen estas cosas para despistar.

De todas maneras como tengo un poco de pardillo y otro poco de Kamikaze me he quedado cerrado con un largo.... y un par, asi que prepararos las risas para mañana.

Decia lo de cuidado porque todo parece indicar que solo le quedan 12 puntos de recorrido a la bajada y ahora que todo el mundo esta convencido que mañana solo puede bajar........ nuestra amiga la ley del sentimiento contrario.

De todas maneras suerte a todos.


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

He hecho una estadistica... desde que hemos comenzado este rally, cuando FALCONE ha comunicado su pos corta, el SAN NO HA BAJADO!

Estoy llegando a pensar que FALCONE es de la FAMILIA! XD


----------



## percebo (20 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He hecho una estadistica... desde que hemos comenzado este rally, cuando FALCONE ha comunicado su pos corta, el SAN NO HA BAJADO!
> 
> Estoy llegando a pensar que FALCONE es de la FAMILIA! XD



De la familia de quien? de Apolo? (perdona Apolo pero como no te lo tomas muy mal...)


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Abr 2009)

porque declara el 0,23% ???? no era el 0,25% lo obligado?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> He entrado en SAN a 6,55. Creo que mañana sube...
> Edito: quiero el dividendo. Hoy me ha escrito Botin la carta a los accionistas, creo que se lo debo...



Creo que de aqui al viernes esta por debajo de 6... Botin promete hasta que te la mete,una vez te la ha metido,se acabo lo prometido


----------



## percebo (20 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pff Percebo... macho anímame jaja
> 
> Una pregunta: El San da dividendo el 1 de mayo (eso he leído), ¿Cómo afecta a los que estén cortos?.



Sobre los dividendos, si estas corto pagas el cien por cien de los mismos al cierre, pero si estas largo solo cobras un pocerntaje en cfds (en interdin creo que era un 85%), de todas maneras creo que cuando se pagan dividendos descuentan esa cantidad de la cotización, por lo que debería compensar una cosa con la otra (eso me lo explicaron una vez pero nunca me he fijado, si me equivoco que alguien me corrija).


----------



## awai (20 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Sobre los dividendos, si estas corto pagas el cien por cien de los mismos al cierre, pero si estas largo solo cobras un pocerntaje en cfds (en interdin creo que era un 85%), de todas maneras creo que cuando se pagan dividendos descuentan esa cantidad de la cotización, por lo que debería compensar una cosa con la otra (eso me lo explicaron una vez pero nunca me he fijado, si me equivoco que alguien me corrija).



Depende de como sea el dividendo


----------



## eduenca (20 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> porque declara el 0,23% ???? no era el 0,25% lo obligado?



Porque ha traspasado el 0,25% a la baja, desde 0,32% hasta 0,23%.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Sobre los dividendos, si estas corto pagas el cien por cien de los mismos al cierre, pero si estas largo solo cobras un pocerntaje en cfds (en interdin creo que era un 85%), de todas maneras creo que cuando se pagan dividendos descuentan esa cantidad de la cotización, por lo que debería compensar una cosa con la otra (eso me lo explicaron una vez pero nunca me he fijado, si me equivoco que alguien me corrija).



Es correcto,pagas el dividendo pero al dia siguiente tu "corto" como a la cotizacion se le descuenta el dividendo.
No hay problema por estar corto y tener un dividendo entre medias


----------



## Speculo (20 Abr 2009)

Pues a la vista del cierre en USA y ante el más que posible pánico vendedor de mañana en nuestro mercado, es muy probable que se toquen los 8.500 del Ibex.
Yo por ahí, si hacia el mediodía no se sobrepasa ese nivel y los americanos no abren muy a lo bestia (a la baja, se entiende), me pondría largo sobre el propio índice o largo en alguno de los dos bancos. Porque si se da este escenario, se puede subir el miércoles bastante.

Y mucho ojo a lo subrayado.


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2009)

Kujire.... ves posibilidades de rally con AIG, con las nuevas ayudas del Gobierno?

Está negociando +165M de tit al día.... a 1.29 es alrededor de 1,00€ al cambio de hoy, puede ser una inversión/riesgo interesante...


----------



## Kujire (21 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire.... ves posibilidades de rally con AIG, con las nuevas ayudas del Gobierno?
> 
> Está negociando +165M de tit al día.... a 1.29 es alrededor de 1,00€ al cambio de hoy, puede ser una inversión/riesgo interesante...



muy posible, le tengo puesto el ojo, no la veo capaz de bajar de 1$ por ahora. Otra cosa que tienes que ver es que el dolar esta fuerte, cosa que se corrije cuando la bolsa sube que es cuando interesa vender por lo que te comen unos céntimos, por otro lado el factor multiplicador en AIG es muy bueno al ser una penny. Hoy ha caído un 20%(perdiendo todo lo ganado anteriormente), está claro que AIG es base fundamental de toda esta parodia. Yo veo a AIG muy relacionada a la mejora de los bancos y sus CDS como los que tiene GS, la venta del negocio de los seguros de autos a Zurich puede tener un buen impacto en las cuentas del 1Q 2009, creo que es ahí dónde hay que estar, porque la economía no va a mejorar. Luego como sabes no hay dividendo así que esto va a ser un Gun&Run ...


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Espera que busco una foto de un idiota dandose cabezazos, porque encima me ha pillado con un largo a la contra y me han levantado 100 euros.... aaaaaaaggg.



Tranquilo hombre,hoy por ti,mañana por mi


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

Gracias por tu punto de vista... hoy en premarket se ha comportado muy bien -aig-

Tendremos que estar atentos por si hay que JUMP the train!


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

Algunos cortos -recomendados por DP HF-

ACCIONA

BANCO POPULAR

BOLSA DE MADRID -BME-

IBERDROLA RENOVABLES

INDITEX

Las plusvalías las ingresan en la cuenta de DP HF!


----------



## Mulder (21 Abr 2009)

Voy a ownearme para mañana así ya me dejo las cosas preparadas:

Mañana toca guano hasta las 20:00 en el Stoxx.

Y a esa hora también me llevaré el owned del día 

Good night!


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Abr 2009)

o sea que mañana aig entra en "el club" de 1 pavo


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> o sea que mañana aig entra en "el club" de 1 pavo



Me parece que a este ritmo mi cuenta tambien va a entrar en ese club en breve


----------



## chollero (21 Abr 2009)

¿Habeis visto el Nikkei?


----------



## Starkiller (21 Abr 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Y? Un punto de inflexión no tiene entidad como tal xD
> 
> Según Armstrong lo que haya el 19 de abril, será el máximo de este canal alcista. Es decir, el lunes, empezar a caer.



Yo no se si lo de este tío será cierto o no, pero de momento, impresiona....


----------



## Tupper (21 Abr 2009)

Buenos días a todos.

Hoy toca guano light. AIG interesante yup. Gracias por el heads-up DP y K.

Ya se va acercando el momento de entrar. Me pregunto si esta bajada corregirá hasta los mínimos de marzo o se quedará por encima. Supongo que por encima. Sería demasiado pedir. Lástima lo de Sun, se escapó (+36%).

Caed cabronas!!


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> Hoy toca guano light. AIG interesante yup. Gracias por el heads-up DP y K.
> 
> ...



Pues yo no tengo tan claro que siga la caida, ayer hizo una cosa muy extraña el S&P, sigo pensando que se inflaron a comprar papel entre 840 y 830 y dejaron el futuro a 835, con lo que perfectamente puede rebotar el S&P desde 840. 

Cuidado.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Abr 2009)

Buenos días ^^!

¿Alguien ve el futuro del Eurostoxxx? ...Me he puesto corto... pero no a tope... ando cagado jaja

^^Que tengáis buen día

Edito: Corto en Popular y Sacyr


----------



## Mulder (21 Abr 2009)

A los buenos días!



Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^^!
> 
> ¿Alguien ve el futuro del Eurostoxxx? ...Me he puesto corto... pero no a tope... ando cagado jaja
> 
> ...



Pon stop y muévelo conforme vaya bajando, no espero una reacción seria hasta las 19:30 o las 20:00 de hoy.

Aunque esta tarde me ausento por unos días hasta el viernes que viene y no estaré aquí, así que no podrás echarme en cara si algo sale mal 

Es posible que lea el foro a ratos, pero no participaré.

edito: soportes fuertes 2171 (donde estamos ahora) y 1972.


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

Buenos días.

Chameleon... ING 5,56€


----------



## Riviera (21 Abr 2009)

Pues si,ing se está poniendo a tiro.Voy a buscarme un hacha para amputarme los dedos


----------



## awai (21 Abr 2009)

Buenos días gentes, empezamos con caidas,
SAN Rompiendo los 6,5 (ahora está a 6,46) y el IBEX en 8663.
Yo, en contra del resto, creo que hoy es un rojo claro

Edito... Parece que remonta, si cada vez que pongo que baja remonta, voy a venderme ^_^


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Abr 2009)

Bendito Seas!

Jaja Awai, regálame algo de tu confianza. Ya veremos que tal transcurre el día.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Buenos días gentes, empezamos con caidas,
> SAN Rompiendo los 6,5 (ahora está a 6,46) y el IBEX en 8663.
> Yo, en contra del resto, creo que hoy es un rojo claro
> 
> Edito... Parece que remonta, si cada vez que pongo que baja remonta, voy a venderme ^_^



Pues en principio todo encaja,porque yo acabo de comprar San a 6,50...


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

apolocreed dijo:


> pues en principio todo encaja,porque yo acabo de comprar san a 6,50...



nooooooooooooooooooooo. Por que Apolo, por que me haces esto?


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> nooooooooooooooooooooo. Por que Apolo, por que me haces esto?



No estaras metido,verdad? 

De todos modos,despues de la jugarreta que me hizo Repsol ayer estoy muy sensible...podria salirme a la minima

Que cabronazo el repsol este...y hoy se pone a subir...


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No estaras metido,verdad?
> 
> De todos modos,despues de la jugarreta que me hizo Repsol ayer estoy muy sensible...podria salirme a la minima
> 
> Que cabronazo el repsol este...y hoy se pone a subir...



Le veo color como para aguantar hasta un stop solo un poco por debajo de los minimos de hoy.... ya veremos.


----------



## chameleon (21 Abr 2009)

para ING los 7 eur es una resistencia infranqueable. ojo porque en dic y enero sí que pudo. está claro que ahora las cosas están peor.

puede irse a tocar los 5,20 ó directamente los 4,75
el recorrido arriba es hasta los 7 otra vez, está a mitad de camino entre los dos. asi que la apuesta es al 50% ahora mismo. yo no entraría


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Abr 2009)

Ya se que a toro pasado todo es muy facil y tal...pero mira que habia visto claro que habia que entrar en t5...que la bajada del principio era para asustar...

En fin,resignacion 

Coño,y el Santander confirmando que efectivamente es un gran banco


----------



## rosonero (21 Abr 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Pues si,ing se está poniendo a tiro.Voy a buscarme un hacha para amputarme los dedos



Ing en escalada vertical hacia el verde, ya está en 5.95 :


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Abr 2009)

Basado absolutamente en nada...pero me parece que el dia va a acabar coloradete


----------



## chudire (21 Abr 2009)

buenos días,
IBR me tiene pillado por las calandrakas!


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

IBR tiene los indicadores técnicos cortados a la baja, si pierde los 2,72 EUR se puede ir a los 2,20 EUR, no dispone de otros soportes.


----------



## javso (21 Abr 2009)

Estoy que compro unas gamesas para desayunar esta mañana... como lo veis?


----------



## chameleon (21 Abr 2009)

lo único que queda es guano y más guano
llevamos 6 semanas subiendo...


----------



## awai (21 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues en principio todo encaja,porque yo acabo de comprar San a 6,50...



Vende joven, vende, que ya ha tocado los 6,58 y no parece que no quiere más
Los del SAN y su autocartera, lo suben cuando quieren y a donde quieren


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Abr 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> lo único que queda es guano y más guano
> llevamos 6 semanas subiendo...



Bueno,este comentario me ha llegado muy dentro,y para tranquilidad de muchos me he salido del San...

Lo mismo me arrepiento,pero tambien me da muy mal rollete

Compradas a 6,5 y vendidas a 6,58 exactamente...digo lo mismo de otras veces,solo con tocar el 6,58 he podido venderlas...lo mismo va para arriba.Soy un mar de dudas


----------



## rosonero (21 Abr 2009)

javso dijo:


> Estoy que compro unas gamesas para desayunar esta mañana... como lo veis?



Hombre!! para subir al carro al menos esperaría a que hiciera uno de sus clásicos movimientos a la baja al estilo "Loco Ivan"


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Abr 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Hombre!! para subir al carro al menos esperaría a que hiciera uno de sus clásicos movimientos a la baja al estilo "Loco Ivan"



Yo tambien...


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

Como veo que el guano está en camino... algunas acciones relacionadas con ORO / PLATA

DUN.V , WS.V , EVG.V, SWR, GGY.V , AOF.V y PRR


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Abr 2009)

El guano en camino... si pero alejándose! Me cagonntó jaja

Paciencia Hermanos... Paciencia... El guano resucitará.


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

Si hoy continua el PANICO en USA, llegará... paciencia!


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

Solo nos están sujetando los futuros USA, que vienen en tono verde .... por ahora!


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Abr 2009)

Eso es lo que me asusta... que se van incrementando...

Pero bueno, no será la primera vez que nos ponen el Cebo. Yo apuesto porque esta semana acaba en guano... así que... a joerse si pasa lo contrario.


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

Ahora les toca el turno a las empresas energeticas... hoy están en verde, ENDESA ha hecho la jugada de bajar para meter miedo y posterior recuperación, de todos modos... es un valor con poca negociación... está disminuyendo progresivamente, un día de estos lo hunden.


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

Me salgo de los largos con un buen pellizco, no se pero algo no me gusta en como es la subida.


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

Es preferible estar con liquidez... si llega el momento de ponerse corto... habrá días suficientes.... con tanta volatilidad, es algo arriesgado.


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

Coño, la he clavado, me he salido por los pelos.


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

EUROSTOXX ha pegado una buena corrección en segundos.


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> EUROSTOXX ha pegado una buena corrección en segundos.



Banderita y seguimos para abajo?


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Abr 2009)

Yo ya le estoy viendo a esto el color deseado... y los futuros USA no se aclaran... que difícil nos los ponen.

Ánimos !!


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

Lo mejor para operar con CFDs sigue siendo INTERDIN?


----------



## shamus (21 Abr 2009)

Una cosa que he notado es que operais infinitamente mas en el eurostock que en el ibex. Por que?. Generalmente , o al menos en los broker que yo he mirado , cobran comisiones superiores por operar en eurostock que en el ibex.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Abr 2009)

Donpepito ni idea con interdin, con Renta 4 sale genial, si eres muy activo... si llegas a 41 operaciones en el mes, te las dejan todas a 2.5, inclusive las anteriores (Yo ya tengo esas 40).


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Abr 2009)

Señor, no nos libres del mal, somos muy pecadores, necesitamos un buen castigo para purgarnos. Cuida de mi, que voy a tope en cortos... que nada malo me pase jaja

Sacyr... me está dando alegrías.
Un saludo

Corto en : Sacyr, Popular Y el tito San


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

Gracias! voy a llamar a RENTA4 para que informen de todo.


----------



## rosonero (21 Abr 2009)

Con esa bajadita, GAMESA se ha marcado su Loco Ivan hasta 11.87 pero andaba despistado le he puesto el cebo en 11.89 pero ha vuelto a los 12 en un santiamén


----------



## Tupper (21 Abr 2009)

Maniobra Loco Iván lol.


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

IBR está recuperando... los 2,80€ han funcionado bien.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Abr 2009)

Aghhhh!! Gilipollas ... esta mañana, dude y quise repartir, al final de Sacyr solo pille 1500 a 7.79 (tenía pensadas el doble) y ahora me estoy arrepintiendo. Creo que hubiera sido el pelotazo del mes.


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

SACYR es un chicharro... si cambia la tendencia... tocará los 5,25€ de hace unas semanas.


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

INDITEX es carne de cañon para CORTOS... ADELANTE!!!


----------



## Tupper (21 Abr 2009)

Para distanciarnos un poco del tema y darle una adecuada perspectiva comparando con otros 3 grandes L bear markets (actualizado a fecha de ayer 20-04-2009). El azul es la actual (S&P 500):

http://www.calculatedriskblog.com/2009/04/another-fun-day-in-markets.html


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

He oido que algo que se ha roto..... esto cede....


----------



## Pabajista (21 Abr 2009)

donde estan los frenos?


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Abr 2009)

¡Si! ¡Se rompee! y a casí tope apalancado en corto... estoy pegando palmas con las orejas jaja


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Abr 2009)

Abajo con los banquitos,van a pagar los platos rotos jajajajaja


----------



## awai (21 Abr 2009)

con las orejas de tu oso?? ^_^
los europeos no van tan mal


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

ANTENA 3TV se va por el barranquillo.


----------



## chameleon (21 Abr 2009)

está bajando un poco...
hasta los 8150 por lo menos, cuando hace pop, ya no hay stop 



awai dijo:


> con las orejas de tu oso?? ^_^
> los europeos no van tan mal



los europeos bajaron ayer más que nosotros


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Abr 2009)

Sacyr hoy se despeña un 20% ...


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

Que alguien llame a FALCONE para que haga más PUSH en SANTANDER!


----------



## Pabajista (21 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Sacyr hoy se despeña un 20% ...



De momento va por buen camino... 

A ver cuanto tiempo nos siguen sujetando las electricas...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Abr 2009)

Cierro cortos en Repsol y San
Mantengo en Cintra y Popular


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Abr 2009)

¿En San cierras? ¿Motivos?... dime que yo ando dentro en 6.52.. ¿No será mejor aguantarlas con stops ?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Abr 2009)

Iremos a cerrar el gap del 9 de abril...?

Saludos...

PD: Hablo del futuro del Stoxx...
PD2: Está en 2189,5... ahora mismo en 2229,5...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿En San cierras? ¿Motivos?... dime que yo ando dentro en 6.52.. ¿No será mejor aguantarlas con stops ?



espero que suba un poco,tiene que recuperar cuando abran los gringos le meto otra vez


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Abr 2009)

En San he comprado (vendido) en 6.35, no entro de nuevo... y en POP he vendido en 6.00 ; este si lo espero en 6.06 más fuerte.

Sacyr ni tocarla es la joya de la corona.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Abr 2009)

Ostion de telefonica jajajajaja


----------



## Pabajista (21 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ostion de telefonica jajajajaja



Tarde o temprano tenia que llegar, a pesar de los múltiples ostiones anteriores había resistido....

Porque siguen las eléctricas en verde?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Abr 2009)

En el Stoxx parece que paramos un poco en el 23,6% de todo este rebote... 2210,5

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Abr 2009)

¿Por que mañana da resultados Iberdrola y no serán malos y tienen un mercado a precios fijados?

Vete a saber... además ahora no paran de darle publicidad al echo de que ACS quiere comprar el 20% de IBE.


----------



## Pabajista (21 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Por que mañana da resultados Iberdrola y no serán malos y tienen un mercado a precios fijados?
> 
> Vete a saber... además ahora no paran de darle publicidad al echo de que ACS quiere comprar el 20% de IBE.



Es posible, pero tan contra tendencia... no se, de todas formas ya parece que se va agotando la resistencia, sobre todo en endesa


----------



## awai (21 Abr 2009)

Mi sitemita dice que si no sale nada raro, SAN hoy sobre 6,25
Lo que os digo, cada vez que hablo sube XD


----------



## Claca (21 Abr 2009)

Se ha parado en los 8500, como dijo Sleepwalk. Sin tener ni idea de análisis técnico, vi que el rebote se enmarca en un canal que pasa por ese punto. ¿Era eso? Dicho esto, como los gringos se la peguen, no habrá soportes que valgan.


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

El ibex se nos va a ir de momento a 8200 y el futuro eurostoxx no tiene pinta de parar hasta 2100.


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

El popular a punto de cargarse los 6 y buscar los 5.5, el Santander cascara hasta 6.1 si cede un poco mas


----------



## Mulder (21 Abr 2009)

Cuidado con los gringos esta tarde todos aquellos que esteis cortos.


----------



## Tupper (21 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuidado con los gringos esta tarde todos aquellos que esteis cortos.



¿?

Si los futuros están en rojo.


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

SABADELL tambien pinta bien para cortos, ha subido desde 3,80€ a 4,32€ en 1 semana aprox


----------



## Tupper (21 Abr 2009)

Vídeo de la CNBC demoledor.

*U.S.: The Next Russia?*

Video - CNBC.com

A Putín Reloaded le va a encantar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Abr 2009)

Pues yo al Stoxx como mucho le doy que baje a cerrar el gap del día 9, porque ha tocado el canal de todo el rebote, y creo que subirá... : Es más, creo que le falta la última minionda alcista hasta superar el anterior máximo...

Saludos...


----------



## crack (21 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuidado con los gringos esta tarde todos aquellos que esteis cortos.



Eso, eso, y tened cuidado todos los que os hayáis puesto largos con los gringos por lo que puedan hacer esta tarde.


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

Corto cerrado del eurostoxx

Esta entrando mucha pasta


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues yo al Stoxx como mucho le doy que baje a cerrar el gap del día 9, porque ha tocado el canal de todo el rebote, y creo que subirá... : Es más, creo que le falta la última minionda alcista hasta superar el anterior máximo...
> 
> Saludos...



Coincido, a estos niveles se pueden ver los toros desde la barrera. Solo es el primer intento de descalabro. Y suscribo lo que dice mulder, ayer hicieron una figura al cierre que me parece que significa que compraron mucho papel, ojito.


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> ¿?
> 
> Si los futuros están en rojo.



Cuidado ayer ya lo dije, al cierre los futuros de s&p se despegaron del subyacente (creo que siguiendo la senda de los futuros del eurostoxx que lo hizo antes) con lo cual hoy han abierto 6 puntos más altos de lo que deberían estar, con lo cual cuando ahora mismo estan en -6.25, deberian estar en -0.25.


----------



## chollero (21 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Cuidado ayer ya lo dije, al cierre los futuros de s&p se despegaron del subyacente (creo que siguiendo la senda de los futuros del eurostoxx que lo hizo antes) con lo cual hoy han abierto 6 puntos más altos de lo que deberían estar, con lo cual cuando ahora mismo estan en -6.25, deberian estar en -0.25.



ayer BAC cayo 25% y hoy sigue bajando en el pre market, las gacelas ya estan atrapadas, nos vamos al guano pero hasta el fondo, agarraos las calandras, yo voy a comprar palomitas ya mismo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Abr 2009)

Acaba de tocar el canal alcista y cerrar el gap del día 9, momento super-importante, o para arriba o al infierno...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (21 Abr 2009)

A las 4 de la tarde espero una reacción, no creo que sea fuerte ni que dure demasiado, tal vez sea similar a la de esta mañana y acabe al cierre europeo.


----------



## chollero (21 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las 4 de la tarde espero una reacción, no creo que sea fuerte ni que dure demasiado, tal vez sea similar a la de esta mañana y acabe al cierre europeo.



puedes explicar eso de reaccion no fuerte?


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Abr 2009)

Me salí de SAN con pequeñas perdidas. 

Estoy fuera del todo, esperaré a tiempos mejores.


----------



## Mulder (21 Abr 2009)

chollero dijo:


> puedes explicar eso de reaccion no fuerte?



¿que parte de...



> no creo que sea fuerte ni que dure demasiado, tal vez sea similar a la de esta mañana y acabe al cierre europeo.



...no entendiste?


----------



## Tupper (21 Abr 2009)

chollero dijo:


> ayer BAC cayo 25% y hoy sigue bajando en el pre market, las gacelas ya estan atrapadas, nos vamos al guano pero hasta el fondo, agarraos las calandras, yo voy a comprar palomitas ya mismo



Bueno al menos desde aquí avisamos a las gacelillas de que caería.


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

Ha rebotado justo justo en el mismo nivel en el que lo hizo el 2 de febrero y ahi veniamos de una caida desde el mismo nivel... me gusta como punto de rebote, ese día acabo en vuelta en un día, a ver que pasa.


----------



## chollero (21 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿que parte de...
> 
> 
> 
> ...no entendiste?



no entendí nada, que crees que va a pasar a las 16 h? una subida de 0,2%?


----------



## chollero (21 Abr 2009)

BAC Pre-Market: 7.13 -0.89 (-11.10%) - Apr 21, 9:23AM EDT 
CITIPre-Market: 2.69 -0.25 (-8.50%) - Apr 21, 9:24AM EDT


----------



## Mulder (21 Abr 2009)

chollero dijo:


> no entendí nada, que crees que va a pasar a las 16 h? una subida de 0,2%?



No se exactamente que tipo de subida será, pero no creo que superemos los máximos del viernes. Como ya he dicho antes creo que similar al pequeño rebote de esta mañana, pero algo más largo en extensión temporal, probablemente este mini-rebote dure hasta el cierre europeo.

Eso es lo que quise decir.


----------



## Speculo (21 Abr 2009)

Como recorte para el Ibex, los niveles actuales no van mal. 
Hay que tener cuidado, pero va a haber otro rebote antes de caer del todo y se puede aprovechar si se está con un ojo dentro y el otro también.
Mañana se puede subir y mucho.


----------



## chollero (21 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No se exactamente que tipo de subida será, pero no creo que superemos los máximos del viernes. Como ya he dicho antes creo que similar al pequeño rebote de esta mañana, pero algo más largo en extensión temporal, probablemente este mini-rebote dure hasta el cierre europeo.
> 
> Eso es lo que quise decir.



Pues mi sistema me dice que entre las 16h y el cierre europeo caemos un 1%


----------



## Speculo (21 Abr 2009)

chollero dijo:


> Pues mi sistema me dice que entre las 16h y el cierre europeo caemos un 1%



¿Adicional??


----------



## Condor (21 Abr 2009)

Sólo falta que vuelvan a escribir los agoreros como yo. A por los 5450!!!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Abr 2009)

En Sacyr me salto el stop... bueno se ha ganado algo hoy  
Lo importante es no perder (demasiado).

^_^Un saludo y suerte a los que estáis dentro


----------



## TIPOA (21 Abr 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Sólo falta que vuelvan a escribir los agoreros como yo. A por los 5450!!!!!




Pues yo estoy con el babero puesto.... pa llenarme de palomitas sin mancharme 
yo veo al ibex en 7miles a finales de este mes...
y para el uno de junio a por los 6miles...


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

Pues yo creo.... Que los yankis entre el papel que compraron ayer, justo justo, al nivel que estamos hoy y el que puedan trincar ahora nos van a mandar para arriba.

Por si acaso no olvidad los stops.


----------



## Mulder (21 Abr 2009)

Vaya, parece que me he equivocado por media hora de diferencia, habrá que mejorar este punto.


----------



## Speculo (21 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya, parece que me he equivocado por media hora de diferencia, habrá que mejorar este punto.



Hay veces que no sé si hablas en serio o te estás quedando con los foreros que te leen


----------



## Mulder (21 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Hay veces que no sé si hablas en serio o te estás quedando con los foreros que te leen



Pues a veces es una cosa y a veces otra, según como sea mi humor


----------



## shamus (21 Abr 2009)

De USA solo tengo datos en diferido , con 20 minutos de atraso , pero vaya subidon que a metido citi en los primeros 10 minutos no?.

De -8 a -2 en 10 minutos , ahi es nada. Quien no cerrara cortos se estara tirando de los pelos.


----------



## Tupper (21 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya, parece que me he equivocado por media hora de diferencia, habrá que mejorar este punto.



¿Lo dices en serio?


----------



## chollero (21 Abr 2009)

Mulder deja de meter pasta joer me vas a joer el pronostico


----------



## Kujire (21 Abr 2009)

Comandante Tonuel! Preparados para empezar las maniobras! ...los asustamos como siempre?


----------



## carvil (21 Abr 2009)

Buenas tardes

Timo en TV hablará sobre el TARP en el Capitolio

Edito: Ahora habla sobre el TARP. Resistencia 831 soporte 819 en futuros s&P


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Abr 2009)

Ahora me he puesto largo en IBE en 5.59... ¿¿Cagada u oportunidad para mañana con los resultados ??

Fijo que cagada... Lo reconozco... tengo miedito jaja


----------



## Mulder (21 Abr 2009)

Pues yo tenía previsto un punto de reacción a las 16:02 exactamente, pero ¿reacción contra que?

Cuando he calculado la predicción estábamos bajando, así que lo lógico era predecir una reacción al alza, pero justo antes del momento previsto hemos subido fuerte en muy poco tiempo, entonces ¡la reacción era contra una subida!

Hasta sabiendo predecir el momento exacto en que ocurren las cosas los leoncios nos lo ponen dificil.

edito: el punto en el que hemos girado es exactamente la linea de 45º desde el máximo del viernes.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo tenía previsto un punto de reacción a las 16:02 exactamente, pero ¿reacción contra que?
> 
> Cuando he calculado la predicción estábamos bajando, así que lo lógico era predecir una reacción al alza, pero justo antes del momento previsto hemos subido fuerte en muy poco tiempo, entonces ¡la reacción era contra una subida!
> 
> Hasta sabiendo predecir el momento exacto en que ocurren las cosas los leoncios nos lo ponen dificil.



Mulder, te admiro mucho... pero ahora te has pasado... :o

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (21 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder, te admiro mucho... pero ahora te has pasado... :o
> 
> Saludos...



Soy capaz ahora mismo de predecir puntos de rebote ajustándolos al minuto, pero ya digo ¿rebote contra que?


----------



## Pabajista (21 Abr 2009)

UNF +3%
IBR +1%
ELE +0,88%
IBE -1,58%

La única eléctrica que cae y mañana presenta resultados... igual ya los están descontando


----------



## crack (21 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Soy capaz ahora mismo de predecir puntos de rebote ajustándolos al minuto, pero ya digo ¿rebote contra que?



Fácil, empieza ahora, el siguiente al alza, el siguiente a la baja... y así sucesivamente...


----------



## wolf45 (21 Abr 2009)

Ha habido rebote alto, ahora recogida de beneficios, toca hundimiento a niveles de hace pocas semanas, lo mas seguro lento, pero descenso,,,, coged la pasta.


----------



## chollero (21 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo tenía previsto un punto de reacción a las 16:02 exactamente, pero ¿reacción contra que?
> 
> Cuando he calculado la predicción estábamos bajando, así que lo lógico era predecir una reacción al alza, pero justo antes del momento previsto hemos subido fuerte en muy poco tiempo, entonces ¡la reacción era contra una subida!
> 
> ...



como humorista me caes bien


----------



## Speculo (21 Abr 2009)

Vigilancia y punto de mira puesto sobre A3TV.
Puede ser una buena opción de compra al precio de ahora mismo. Y vigilar que no se pierdan los 3.60-3.55 .

En breve tomo la decisión de entrar o no.


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

Esta mañana he tanteado A3TV, estaba a 3,61€ pero algo me dice que se va mas abajo... hay muchas ventas importantes BSN +

ADEMAS hoy ha entregado dividendo, de ahí que veas el porcentaje variado... creo que ha sido 0,12€


----------



## Mulder (21 Abr 2009)

crack dijo:


> Fácil, empieza ahora, el siguiente al alza, el siguiente a la baja... y así sucesivamente...



Ok, pero tened paciencia.


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

Esta mediodia entre de nuevo en GRIFOLS a 11,87€ APOLO -------- STOP -------


----------



## Speculo (21 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esta mañana he tanteado A3TV, estaba a 3,61€ pero algo me dice que se va mas abajo... hay muchas ventas importantes BSN +
> 
> ADEMAS hoy ha entregado dividendo, de ahí que veas el porcentaje variado... creo que ha sido 0,12€



¡Coño! No sabía lo del dividendo. La tenía apuntada como entrada si se situaba entre los soportes de 3.60-3.80 .
Igual es buen momento si pega otro bajón hasta los 3.60. Si restas el dividendo, no está cayendo tanto como el resto y el valor se puede ir muy arriba en pocos días.

Voy a "reestudiar" el asunto.


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

Tienes que mirar la rentabilidad / riesgo... A3TV negocia pocas acciones... NORMALMENTE... cuando se nota el vol es con las bajadas y grandes subidas.

Prefiero T5 para especular. XD


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

Mira en interdin... pero proceso de alta es un coñazo.


----------



## Tupper (21 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Soy capaz ahora mismo de predecir puntos de rebote ajustándolos al minuto, pero ya digo ¿rebote contra que?



PERO MULDER!!!

Si el viernes pasado te decíamos que esta semana entera guano y tu erre que erre que el lunes 20 abril en verde y toda la semana hasta el jueves!!


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/51667-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-2391.html



Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Este lunes no habrá guano, yo recomendaría quedarse largos a quienes tengan intención de ello todo el fin de semana, este lunes que viene se alegrarán de la hazaña. Si tienen dudas no entren al mercado, pero este lunes seguiremos subiendo igual que toda la semana que viene hasta el jueves.
> 
> Debo ser el único de todo el hilo que opina así ¿no les parece esto un buen indicador?



Tú mismo decías que eras el único del hilo que opinaba así!!


----------



## Speculo (21 Abr 2009)

deal1982 dijo:


> ¿Con quien me puedo poner corto con el B. Santander?
> He mirado Igmarkets y renta 4 y no tienen CFDS.



¿Cómo que no tienen? No has debido mirar bien. En R4 puedo vender ahora mismo todas las que quiera y en IGMarkets igual.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Abr 2009)

Deal mira bien, con los dos Brokers que has dicho si que se puede.

Cerrado un mini-largo en Popular 
Me queda el mini-largo de Iberdrola.


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Comandante Tonuel! Preparados para empezar las maniobras! ...los asustamos como siempre?



¡ Suspenda la inmersión¡ :

Que a los lencitos se les va a mojar todo el papel que han trincado.

Por cierto, a pesar de que aquí en Cadiz hace muy bueno, he intentado ponerme hoy la minifalda, pero desafortunadamente no he encontrado ninguna de mi talla, por cierto el sistema Percebox funciona, vaya que si funciona. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cVGugZNejKQ&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cVGugZNejKQ&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Mulder (21 Abr 2009)

Vaya barridos que pega el Stoxx esta tarde, da igual cortos que largos, les siegan a todos.

Stops de 20 puntos aun son insuficientes :


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Abr 2009)

O__O! No me jodas Percebo que eres Gaditano... ya decía yo... tiene algo especial este chico jajaja

Un saludo desde La Isla

Wee !! Cerrado un cortito de 100 euretes! hoy el día para enmarcarlo.


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> O__O! No me jodas Percebo que eres Gaditano... ya decía yo... tiene algo especial este chico jajaja
> 
> Un saludo desde La Isla



Quiyo (o como se escriba) vivo aqui..... En Camposoto... pero no soy de aqui, pero he de decir que se vive pero que muy bien.... no tanto como en mi tierra pero muy bien.


----------



## Mulder (21 Abr 2009)

Próximos puntos de reacción:

- Todos los días de esta semana a las 21 horas.
- Miercoles a las 14:07
- Jueves a las 12:45
- Viernes a las 11:22

No se si serán al alza o a la baja (yo creo que serán a la baja), pero deberían suponer máximos o mínimos diarios importantes.

Ya me dirán si esto se cumple o no, por supuesto están calculados para el Stoxx, en otros índices las horas podrían ser similares pero no exactas.


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Próximos puntos de reacción:
> 
> - Todos los días de esta semana a las 21 horas.
> - Miercoles a las 14:07
> ...



Echo en falta que pongas los segundos... así no hay quien opere con ese sistema.


----------



## Carolus Rex (21 Abr 2009)

¡¡¡Mierda!!!

Todo p´arriba????

¡¡¡Yo flipo!!!


----------



## Tupper (21 Abr 2009)

Las declaraciones de Geithner diciendo que la gran mayoría de los bancos (americanos) están adecuadamente capitalizados ha hecho que se gire el sentimiento al alza.


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Las declaraciones de Geithner diciendo que la gran mayoría de los bancos (americanos) están adecuadamente capitalizados ha hecho que se gire el sentimiento al alza.



Asi que otro dia un pavo se da cuenta de que los bancos estan mal y ala la bolsa para abajo, hoy otro pavo piensa que no están tan mal y ala para arriba......,, desde luego, cada vez se lo curran menos.


----------



## Tupper (21 Abr 2009)

La bolsa es un tíovivo.


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

IBR ....... ha sido insumperable la subasta... el compañero que las lleva... estará contento!


----------



## Kujire (21 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... AIG, Bac, Citi*

Citi y BAC recuperan y AIG se dispara un 12%


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Abr 2009)

Bueno,si ya decia yo que el dia tenia pinta de acabar coloradete...
En fin,sentia que tenia una cuenta personal con ellas y he pillado unas poquitas repsoles en subasta,a 13,71.

Espero que no se hunda el mundo precisamente esta tarde


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Citi y BAC recuperan y AIG se dispara un 12%



He comprado algunas AIG en apertura... lamentablemente he vendido antes de tiempo a 1.42USD PANIC SELLING!

Si llegan de nuevo a 1.17 / 1.15 compraré.


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno,si ya decia yo que el dia tenia pinta de acabar coloradete...
> En fin,sentia que tenia una cuenta personal con ellas y he pillado unas poquitas repsoles en subasta,a 13,71.
> 
> Espero que no se hunda el mundo precisamente esta tarde



Esta cambiando tu racha, vendiste los Santanderes al maximo esta mañana y esos Repsoles yo diria que en dos o tres días volveran a los maximos de la semana pasada... eso si no los vendes cuando mañana caigamos un poco... porque me parece que eso va a pasar. Los leones quieren vender su papel comprado a precio de saldo en epoca de navidades, espera y cuando veas la nieve vende con ellos.


----------



## Kujire (21 Abr 2009)

Qué subidón .... no tuve tiempo a ponerme larga ya te pillaré ya te pillaré ...

qué manipulación más mezquina, esperar a que Tim Manos Largas salga por la tele para subir sin respiro después de hacer caja...


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Qué subidón .... no tuve tiempo a ponerme larga ya te pillaré ya te pillaré ...



Con que futuro operas? y con que operador? con Interactive Brokers? porque las comisiones de Interdin son una sangria, eso de que te cobren lo mismo ahora que cuando los indices representaban el doble de dinero me parece una pasada.


----------



## Starkiller (21 Abr 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Las declaraciones de Geithner diciendo que la gran mayoría de los bancos (americanos) están adecuadamente capitalizados ha hecho que se gire el sentimiento al alza.



Y supongo que la noticia de que van a dar pasta a GM también habrá hecho lo suyo.


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Y supongo que la noticia de que van a dar pasta a GM también habrá hecho lo suyo.



Que mania con que las noticias son lo que mueven el mercado, el mercado ha subido por que los leones habian comprado ya el papel barato, ni mas, ni menos, tengo comprobado una cosa... cuanto menos noticias leo... mejor, solo graficas, graficas y graficas, el mercado ahora mismo solo se mueve por un motivo, el interes de los que lo manipulan, tienen que seguir unas normas de cortesía si quieren que los demas sigan echando dinero en su casino pero nada más. Lo siguiente es ver si alcanzamos maximos rapidamente o si pierden tiempo para ir colocando papel, si es lo primero los sobrepasaremos porque estamos en una situacion buena para ello, si al acercarnos a maximos subimos poco a poco y no hay saltos bruscos eso es que estan colocando papel, ese es el momento de ponerse corto, asumir un poco de perdidas y esperar la siguiente "noticia".


----------



## Tupper (21 Abr 2009)

No he leído en ninguna parte esa noticia de GM.


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

5 billones USD de los fondos.


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Qué subidón .... no tuve tiempo a ponerme larga ya te pillaré ya te pillaré ...
> 
> qué manipulación más mezquina, esperar a que Tim Manos Largas salga por la tele para subir sin respiro después de hacer caja...



No te preocupes... Aun queda la buena, esa si que no tiene que escaparse...


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> , el mercado ahora mismo solo se mueve por un motivo, el interes de los que lo manipulan, tienen que seguir unas normas de cortesía si quieren que los demas sigan echando dinero en su casino pero nada más.



Yo creo que esta es la explicacion exacta.Dar una excusa formal para que la gente siga pensando que el mercado se mueve por causas "naturales" y no salgan corriendo espantados


----------



## Starkiller (21 Abr 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> No he leído en ninguna parte esa noticia de GM.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-de-la-situacion-carpatos-61.html#post1612691


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Abr 2009)

Bueno... mañana parece que habrá Subidita... con permiso de los americanos. Estoy pensando en entrar en subasta con el tito San.

¿Qué pensáis? No me digáis que guano que voy largo en IBE :o

Un saludo y a los que operáis en mercados Yankis, buena suerte.


----------



## Kujire (21 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> No te preocupes... Aun queda la buena, esa si que no tiene que escaparse...



es que no estoy motivada hoy ayer salió muy bien y hoy estoy un poco de bajón, no siento la presión del floor, lo ví claro para entrar pero dudé, y eso es lo peor, no puedes dudar sólo ejecutar:


----------



## Kujire (21 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... GM, Toyota, Honda*

Sobre GM

He visto el Volt, bonito, el precio por encima de 30.000$, está previsto lo presenten en Noviembre, lo bueno es que cargar la batería del coche cuesta .50cts, es un EV no es un híbrido, y la versión con motorcito(para viajes largos) rondará los 40.000$ (ojo todo esto es estimado dado que GM no lo ha confirmado)

Toyota se pone las pilas y baja el precio del Prius a 21.000$ para la versión del 2010, tendrá opción de techo solar para el AC, de forma que cuando lo dejas en la playita el coche siempre está fresquito 

Honda presenta el Insight también híbrido aún más barato a 19.500$


----------



## Riviera (21 Abr 2009)

Venga,coño,todos a empujar para dejar atras los 840!!!


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> es que no estoy motivada hoy ayer salió muy bien y hoy estoy un poco de bajón, no siento la presión del floor, lo ví claro para entrar pero dudé, y eso es lo peor, no puedes dudar sólo ejecutar:



Dios mio, tengo miedo, eres la broker-terminator, yo tengo el problema contrario en cuanto me animo.... ejecuto y luego me ejecutan a mi... Yo creo que el principal problema es cuando se te escapa la tendencia y en vez de reaccionar, pensar y actuar en consecuencia, hacemos lo peor que se puede hacer, esperar a que el mercado se de la vuelta para hacer lo que esperabamos o peor aun te pones en contra y claro es como ponerse en medio de las vias del tren para pararlo. Yo lo intente ayer con exito desigual.

Pues lo de fijarse en la apertura del eurostoxx hoy a funcionado, me mosqueó como cerro ayer el futuro cambiando el sentido que llevaba el s&p y luego el tema del papel (le estoy cogiendo el gusto y me parece que ahora que esta esto tan manipulado puede ser un indicador de escandalo) le he pegado un viaje al mercado para enmarcarlo.

Por cierto propongo cambiar eso de las gacelas, a mi no me gusta, yo para trincar cuatro hiervajos no me paso todo el día corriendo, me gusta mas sentirme un gerrillero en lucha contra las tropas napoleonicas, si hay que morir que sea luchando no corriendo, pero eligiendo tus batallas, solo cuando tenga ventaja y no entrar a trapo cada vez que vea a las fuerzas invasoras.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Abr 2009)

Parece que Percebo está en racha con el timing.

Bien visto lo de los 83x del S&P, el dólar cae hasta 1.29, si sigue por ese camino y vemos los 1.3x podemos llegar a los 9xx en el SYP, que era el objetivo que yo tenía en mente.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Abr 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Venga,coño,todos a empujar para dejar atras los 840!!!



Yo no se si el que puso a empujar a la señorita tenia por objetivo dejar atras los 840...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Abr 2009)

Algún "analista de gaps" que aventure teorías, por favor.


----------



## Kujire (21 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Por cierto propongo cambiar eso de las gacelas, a mi no me gusta, yo para trincar cuatro hiervajos no me paso todo el día corriendo, me gusta mas sentirme un gerrillero en lucha contra las tropas napoleonicas, si hay que morir que sea luchando no corriendo, pero eligiendo tus batallas, solo cuando tenga ventaja y no entrar a trapo cada vez que vea a las fuerzas invasoras.



Cada vez que lo pienso creo que fué un gran error echar a los franceces ... al final nos compraron con los Carrefures, Auchanes, Renoles, .... en vez de al revés. 

Yo me veo como una Sniper:


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Abr 2009)

Yo despues de ciertas jornadas me veo mas como este,preguntandome que salio mal


----------



## Kujire (21 Abr 2009)

Parece que vamos a bajar un poco ... si es que está ahí estático ... no le veo fuerzas pa'subir pero lo están manteniendo ....


----------



## Riviera (21 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo no se si el que puso a empujar a la señorita tenia por objetivo dejar atras los 840...



Tienes la mirada,al menos,tan sucia como yo.Pero eso no es el tema,empujemos y las señoritas vendran solas 


Por cierto,¿podrias llamarme imbecil? La vez que lo hiciste les saque 1,30 por accion a las ieneges


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Abr 2009)

Por cierto,¿podrias llamarme imbecil? La vez que lo hiciste les saque 1,30 por accion a las ieneges [/QUOTE]

Si te valgo yo... Ojo.. solo es por ayudar ¿en? ajaja


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Algún "analista de gaps" que aventure teorías, por favor.



Yo en un post de hace un par de semanas, ya dije que espero que esta subonda nos lleve hasta cerca de los 900, con lo cual, mi opción es que subiremos hasta cerrarlo, por cierto hoy he dicho que bajaríamos para cerrar el del Stoxx de hace 2 semanas y ha bajado justo hasta ahí... 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

Dear Kujire... BAC compramos si toca de nuevo el rango de 6.00USD/7.00USD ... o ya tienes claro que los bancos USA, van a molder el polvo de nuevo?

Tendría que haber comprado (2.6XUSD)+citis para promediar y sacarlas a la venta 3.28USD .... no me gusta nada las fluctuaciones que hace.


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

Y que te parece NYSE:NYT está casí a su MIN


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (21 Abr 2009)

Dios santo, huelo la sangre.


----------



## Speculo (21 Abr 2009)

Asdrúbal el Bello dijo:


> Dios santo, huelo la sangre.



Te aturde el olor de la colonia que llevas. Yo no huelo nada.


----------



## Kujire (21 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dear Kujire... BAC compramos si toca de nuevo el rango de 6.00USD/7.00USD ... o ya tienes claro que los bancos USA, van a molder el polvo de nuevo?
> 
> Tendría que haber comprado (2.6XUSD)+citis para promediar y sacarlas a la venta 3.28USD .... no me gusta nada las fluctuaciones que hace.



Piramidar, ten cuidado DP, efectivamente el rango de 6 para BAC creo que puede ser una buena entrada, pero dada la volatilidad debido a los comentarios del mundo mundial de las financieras es muy arriesgado, veo con mejores ojos AIG, porque está tan j***** que es dificil que la j***** más jijii

se empieza a mover la cosa vuelvo a la mesa


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

Espero que CITi recupere los 3.70USD y las vendo... duermo bien por ahora... y by other side... AIG .... estaremos atentos... no olvides compartir tus acc favoritas...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Abr 2009)

Se acercan las 21h y Mulder dice que habrá punto de inflexión, yo veo un movimiento a la baja en breve, será a las 21h? 

Saludos...


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Parece que vamos a bajar un poco ... si es que está ahí estático ... no le veo fuerzas pa'subir pero lo están manteniendo ....



Yo creo que es al reves, no es que no tenga fuerzas para subir, es que no le dejan subir, cada vez que intentan pasar el siguiente nivel ponen papel para que se lo coma el mercado y cuando se aburren de empujar y se desploma un poco le pegan un empujoncito desde abajo, no van a dejar que el precio se desplome justo despues de llenarse las manos de titulos.

Para mañana... Bolita Bolita, yo creo que los indices europeos subiran, hasta que se den cuenta de que no hay motivo, entonces bajaran por debajo de los maximos de hoy (por su cuenta o ante una timida apertura de los yankis) despues de eso arreon para arriba cogiendo fuerza con los stops hasta.... yo diria... 860-65 (ala perdiendo la verguenza).

Una ultima cosa cuidado con la idea de que va a pasar seguro de los 880, yo creo que es lo más posible, pero cuidado tambien parecía lo más posible que se rebotase en 820 y mirad lo que ha pasado, yo me fijaría mas en cuando se pongan a vender papel y hacerlo a la vez que ellos, ademas en marzo no se pasó de 880 las segunda vez y mandaron al S&P a los avernos, asi que nada, ojo al parche que puede que ahora nos juguemos las perras gordas.


----------



## Kujire (21 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Espero que CITi recupere los 3.70USD y las vendo... duermo bien por ahora... y by other side... AIG .... estaremos atentos... no olvides compartir tus acc favoritas...



pues eres de los pocos que duermen bien, estoy rodeada de gente que realmente duerme mal y creo que hay pocas ciudades del mundo donde la gente duerme tan mal como aki, y no por el confort de la cama sino por las decisiones que se toman Citi es de muy alto riesgo, si lo llevas bien DP le puedes al mercado


----------



## pepon26 (21 Abr 2009)

¿Creéis que la corrección en las Bolsas ha terminado? y que de aqui pa´rriba?


----------



## wsleone (21 Abr 2009)

Roberto Centeno ahora en la Cope


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

Por cierto he soñado con dos señales, por un lado unos numero 7,2 y 9 y por otro unas letras SAN y BBVA, si en algun momento veis juntos esos enigmaticos simbolos mirad a Poniente y vereis como se acerca el Caballero Tonuel con nuevos certificados que ha tenido que encargar para la ocasion.


----------



## pepon26 (21 Abr 2009)

El futuro del DAX no puede con el 4540.


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

Vamos a ver si hay movimiento en la cot:

AIG PLANEA ACELERAR LA ESCISIÓN DE AIU HOLDINGS


----------



## pepon26 (21 Abr 2009)

Resistencias en el Futuro del DAX: 4552 y 4590.


----------



## Tupper (21 Abr 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-de-la-situacion-carpatos-61.html#post1612691



Creo que debo repasar más mis propios hilos. 

Vela negra a Geithner hoy, grrr.

Sniper, muy bueno Kujire. Hay veces que me das un poco de miedo.


----------



## Carolus Rex (21 Abr 2009)

¡¡¡La "genuflexión" de las 21:00 del Sr. Mulder ya está aquí...!!!

Ha sido párriba.... lastima...


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

Ya tenemos un gap en positivo para el ibex.... esas GRIFOLS tienen que romper la resistencia 12,50€ estos días ha tocado 12,32€

ENAGAS, parece agotada... me ha tentado entrar en 11,94€ ... tendría que haber comprado hace unos días a 11,15€ no creo que rompa los 12,50€ .... estaremos pendientes.... podemos hacer una compra al mismo precio para hacer entrar en subasta a TEC.REUNIDAS (subasta día 20 abril 24,00€) de nuevo.. parece increible que siendo una cot del IBEX, pueda ocurrir esto, yo pensaba que solo ocurria en valores poco liquidos.


----------



## Riviera (21 Abr 2009)

En maximos,acabamos en maximos.

En homenaje a Tonuel (¿donde coño te has metido?) que seguro que ha colgado alguna vez este video.En esta tierra nos las gastamos asi,que le vamos a hacer 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oDUnZe8oGS0&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oDUnZe8oGS0&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Bayne (21 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Pues lo de fijarse en la apertura del eurostoxx hoy a funcionado, me mosqueó como cerro ayer el futuro cambiando el sentido que llevaba el s&p y luego el tema del papel (le estoy cogiendo el gusto y me parece que ahora que esta esto tan manipulado puede ser un indicador de escandalo) le he pegado un viaje al mercado para enmarcarlo.
> 
> invasoras.



Percebo, estoy un poco desconectado y no os puedo seguir lo que me gustaría, ¿puedes explicar por favor el tema ese del papel que sueltan o recogen?


----------



## Kujire (21 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE resultados*

Atentos a YHOO presenta rdos de 0.08c/s clavados pero mucho peor que el año pasado, nuevamente le buscan novia parece que lo de SUN escuece y a MSFT no le hace mucha gracia la nena ...

Los Bancos pequeños han posteado unos resultados malosos...

Ojito a AMEX y otras, los primeros resultados de otras empresas de tarjetas son malos malosos... eso la puede beneficiar ...


----------



## Speculo (21 Abr 2009)

Me flagelo por no haberme hecho caso a mí mismo y no haber entrado cuando el Dow se ponía positivo. Asuntos terrenales variados hicieron imposible mi entrada más adelante.

Ahora se ve claro que la vela de mañana va a ser claramente blanca y la cuestión es en qué lugar de la misma entramos para rascar alguna plusvalía.

Hay dos opciones: Se entra con todo en la apertura y se deshace al cierre, o bien se espera un poco a ver si corrige el gap (más de 100 puntos ahora mismo en CFDs).
La primera opción la veo segura pero igual se queda un poco corta. La segunda nos daría más beneficio, aunque se corre el riesgo de que no se cierre el gap y nos quedemos fuera.

La opción puede ser entrar en subasta sobre un valor que mueva poco en preapertura y asegurarse la compra a un precio razonable.

Vaya dilema.


----------



## donpepito (21 Abr 2009)

Hoy ha sido el día de VERTICE 360º +15,00% .... con un negociado cercano al 1,2M cuando este valor apenas mueve 30.000 acc al día.

Lo estuve tanteando hace unos días, incluso anule la orden de compra a 0,68€ al ver lo poco liquido que era... arghh!

21/04/2009 13:07 Economía/Empresas.- Vértice propondrá una ampliación de capital de 1x1 en la próxima junta del 22 de mayo

MADRID, 21 (EUROPA PRESS)
El consejo de administración de Vértice 360 grados propondrá en su próxima junta de accionistas, que tendrá lugar el 22 de mayo en Madrid, una ampliación de capital liberada para retribuir al accionista, informó hoy el grupo en una nota a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

La compañía de contenidos audiovisuales explicó que dicha ampliación de capital se realizará con cargo a reservas en la proporción de una acción nueva gratuita por cada acción en circulación.

Asimismo, en la menciona junta se aprobarán las cuentas anuales y el Informe de Gestión de la compañía correspondientes al ejercicio cerrado a 31 de diciembre de 2008, así como de la gestión del consejo de cdministración durante ese ejercicio.


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Percebo, estoy un poco desconectado y no os puedo seguir lo que me gustaría, ¿puedes explicar por favor el tema ese del papel que sueltan o recogen?



A ver como lo explico...

La bolsa es oferta y demanda, y lo que se intercambia es dinero y papel, el dinero empuja la grafica hacia arriba y el papel (acciones) lo hacen hacia abajo, si tu quieres vender una accion y nadie la quiere irá bajando de precio hasta que alguien decida que a ese precio le interesa.

De esta manera se pueden producir movimientos muy bruscos con poco intercambio, por ejemplo en momentos de panico en los que nadie esta dispuesto a comprar y el precio se desploma sin que practicamente se venda una acción o de euforia en los que aunque suba mucho el precio nadie esta dispuesto a vender porque parece que nunca va a dejar de subir.

Por el contrario si hay una altisima demanda de acciones y un gran deseo de vender en un precio, se pueden producir muchisimos intercambios sin que se mueva el precio ni un apice.

De esta manera se entiende que el que una persona venda o compre de manera individual apenas se nota en la grafica ya que es absorvido sin problemas por mercado, el problema es cuando quieres comprar muchisimas acciones (ofreces dinero) o tienes que vender muchas acciones (ofreces papel) porque ese gran volumen en cualquiera de las dos variables afecta a la grafica y tienes que pagar cada vez mas caro cada accion o venderla cada vez mas barata, por eso las manos fuertes no pueden poner todo el dinero a la vez en el mercado.

Por que digo yo que me parece que estan comprando papel barato o soltando papelon (vendiendo caro) en determinados momentos? 

NO habeis notado que en determinados momentos el indice se queda como atrancado?, que cuando todo el mundo piensa que tiene que subir lo hace pero muy muy lentamente o al reves, tramos en los que todo el mundo piensa que tienen que llegar a una zona para rebotar pero lo hace lentamente a escalones.

Ahí es donde creo que estan haciendo lo que comento, por ejemplo ayer entre los 840 y los 832 del S&P, hoy por la tarde tambien lo han hecho, y si os fijais en la zona de maximos anteriores (vienes por la tarde) desde media jonada hasta el final el indice solo recorrió entre 870 y 875, cuando todo el mundo pensaba que en ese punto deberia escapar hasta 880, pero nunca hubo un tiron fuerte, solo pequeños picos.

Como se puede Ver? por lo que he visto estos dias de dos maneras: fijandose en los intercambios de acciones en tiempo real, en el futuro del S&P se veía como cada vez que subia un cuarto de punto en el siguiente nivel se ofertaban mas de mil futuros, con lo cual el mercado tenia que comprarlas para pasar al siguiente, en el siguiente más de lo mismo, así hasta que el mercado perdia fuerza, pero como esto lo han hecho en zonas en las que por analisis tecnico indica que debia subir el precio despues de coger un poco de impulso los compradores lo volvía a intentar, encontrandose uno tras otro todas la barreras de papel, de hecho cuando se terminaba la demanda y el precio intentaba alejarse de esa barrera de papel siempre aparecía dinero en el ultimo momento que impedia que este se desplomase y lo devolvía a la zona en la que teoricamente se debería seguir subiendo(evidentemente esto lo hacian las mismas manos fuertes que no les interesaba que las acciones recien compradas se depreciasen, porque ellos las quieren unicamente para venderlas mas caras), a partir de ese punto la gente intentaba nuevamente empujar al precio hacia arriba pero se encontraba con la misma barrera de papel, en el mismo punto o puede que incluso mas abajo, con lo cual han mantenido al indice sin apenas subir y han comprado todo el papel que han querido, barato y sin que suba de precio.

En la grafica se ve esto porque las subidas y las bajadas en los puntos que hacen esto son llenas de dientes, con inclinación pero muy suave.

Despues de esto lo que les interesa es un movimiento lo mas brusco posible para cambiar el precio sin encontrarse resistencia y sin que tengan que sacrificar mucho dinero o acciones para cambiar la cotización, para eso utilizarán o bien pillar al mercado a la contra (con lo que los stops de la gente que vaya en contra ayudaran al precio a ir en el sentido deseado por las manos fuertes o cualquier noticia que les interese soltar en el mercado para que la gente impulse el precio en ese sentido.

Asi que cuidado, el que se detecte alguna de esas acciones no quiere decir que despues vaya a inmediatamente producirse un movimiento brusco, son listos y haran lo posible para quedarse el maximo dinero posible ellos, asi que no descarteis que despues de vender el papel en la zona de 880 decidan subirlo hasta 905 en un movimiento brusco para que cuando todo el mercado este apuntado a la subida pegar un hachazo hacia abajo y volar todos los stop en contra y no encontrar ninguna resistencia en la bajada (es un ejemplo no digo que vaya a pasar a esos niveles).

Es tarde, no se si estara mas o menos claro, pero si a alguien le sirve....

Suerte a todos.

PD: Vaya tocho.


----------



## awai (21 Abr 2009)

Vaya, ahora que esta esto revueltito, no tengo tiempo ni para mear (working working)
Mucha suerte a todos, y mñn SAN en la de todos ^__^


----------



## tonuel (21 Abr 2009)

Mecagüen la puta... :

Me ausento un par de dias y me pierdo lo de ayer... joder... :

Y es que acabo de llegar de Barcelona echo una mierda... y ahora me toca leer 250 posts... ahora vuelvo... :




Saludos


----------



## percebo (21 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mecagüen la puta... :
> 
> Me ausento un par de dias y me pierdo lo de ayer... joder... :
> 
> ...



No olvides los certificados.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> A ver como lo explico...



Es por todo esto por lo que los fundamentales de las empresas importan una mierda (o poquito,al menos).
El modo de ganar siempre seria saber quien esta en posesion de cada una de las acciones de una empresa en cada momento,y tener una cabeza equivalente a un supercomputador capaz de ir procesando toda esa informacion.
Por esto a los leoncios (dentro de poco veremos insignes economistas empleando este termino ) es imposible batirles,no compran y venden ellos,tienen software diseñado para tales menesteres...tengo entendido al menos.

Y a todo esto...nadie tiene unas palabras bonitas para Repsol mañana?


----------



## tonuel (22 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> No olvides los certificados.




Voy a por ellos... os dejo la entrevista de la semana para que vayais haciendo boca... 


<object width="320" height="277" id="SVP1151539IE"><param name="movie" value="http://www.tv3.cat/svp2/svp2.swf"></param><param name="scale" value="noscale"></param><param name="align" value="tl"></param><param name="swliveconnect" value="true"></param><param name="menu" value="true"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><param name="FlashVars" value="VIDEO_ID=1151539&FD=1151539&WIDTH=320&HEIGHT=240&USE_LINK_TOCONTEXT=true"></param><embed width="320" height="277" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.tv3.cat/svp2/svp2.swf" id="SVP1151539" scale="noscale" name="SVP1151539" salign="tl" swliveconnect="true" menu="true" allowfullscreen="true" allow******access="always" FlashVars="VIDEO_ID=1151539&FD=1151539&WIDTH=320&HEIGHT=240&USE_LINK_TOCONTEXT=true" ></embed></object>


*Niño for president...*


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Abr 2009)

tonuel, donde está a quel listado de cjas que te pasé para que las pusieses nota? no encuentro el hilo


----------



## chollero (22 Abr 2009)

Wall Street logra la remontada
Wall Street logra la remontada - Expansión.com
La intervención del secretario del Tesoro, Timothy Geithner, fue crucial para el resurgir de la bolsa neoyorquina. Las palabras del funcionario asegurando que "la mayoría de los bancos dispone de capital suficiente" contrarrestaron los efectos negativos de los resultados empresariales y de las previsiones del FMI sibre las pérdidas de los bancos. El Dow Jones se queda a las puertas de los 8.000 puntos.

USA hoy a remontado por las palabras de un funcionario sin sentido, contra las afirmaciones del FMI, lo de hoy es un espejismo, preparados para el guano, luego no digais que no estais avisados


----------



## tonuel (22 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel, donde está a quel listado de cjas que te pasé para que las pusieses nota? no encuentro el hilo



coño, no me jodas... me pongo a buscarlo en cuanto abra los ojos mañana...

Cuando lo encontremos lo pondré a buen recaudo para ir haciendo honores a los ganadores... 

Quiero decir... clasificarlos por orden conforme vayan cayendo... 




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Abr 2009)

El beneficio neto de Yahoo se desploma un 78% y anuncia un recorte del 5% de su plantilla. europapress.es



+5 en AFTER


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es por todo esto por lo que los fundamentales de las empresas importan una mierda (o poquito,al menos).
> El modo de ganar siempre seria saber quien esta en posesion de cada una de las acciones de una empresa en cada momento,y tener una cabeza equivalente a un supercomputador capaz de ir procesando toda esa informacion.
> Por esto a los leoncios (dentro de poco veremos insignes economistas empleando este termino ) es imposible batirles,no compran y venden ellos,tienen software diseñado para tales menesteres...tengo entendido al menos.
> 
> Y a todo esto...nadie tiene unas palabras bonitas para Repsol mañana?




En el grafico de hoy se puede observar una vela negra con ligeras sombras, querido amigo APOLO, una vez más la has cag... al perder los 14EUR solo ha despejado la primera señal de deterioro y con la pérdida de los 13,70EUR te confirmo que el *guano para REPSOL* está a la vuelta de la esquina.

Si observas la sesión de hoy, verás que ha perdido ese nivel con mucha claridad y en el cierre ha terminado casi justo al mismo. 

Como bien conoce Chamaleon ... REPSOL tiene un muro (resistencia) en los 15EUR, como mañana pierda los 13,25EUR, lo vas a tener que buscar en los 12,50EUR.


----------



## chollero (22 Abr 2009)

El FMI eleva a 4,1 billones de dólares las pérdidas del sector bancario por la crisis

El FMI eleva a 41 billones de dólares las pérdidas del sector bancario por la crisis | Noticias de Empresa

no pasa nada, y mi hija preñada....


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En el grafico de hoy se puede observar una vela negra con ligeras sombras, querido amigo APOLO, una vez más la has cag... al perder los 14EUR solo ha despejado la primera señal de deterioro y con la pérdida de los 13,70EUR te confirmo que el *guano para REPSOL* está a la vuelta de la esquina.
> 
> Si observas la sesión de hoy, verás que ha perdido ese nivel con mucha claridad y en el cierre ha terminado casi justo al mismo.
> 
> Como bien conoce Chamaleon ... REPSOL tiene un muro (resistencia) en los 15EUR, como mañana pierda los 13,25EUR, lo vas a tener que buscar en los 12,50EUR.



No me quiero imaginar lo que pasaria si hubiese pedido unas palabras feas...:
Creo que por un momento he comprendido lo que sienten los famosos pepitos que se mosquean cuando les insinuan que la han cagado con el piso...


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

Buenos días.

Nikkei con subida no me creo nada lo que me dices +0,21%

Hoy nuestro IBEX nos llevará por encima de los 8725.


----------



## Samzer (22 Abr 2009)

Información de fuente contrastada sobre los stress tests.

*AP Exclusive: Fed tests harder on regional banks*

WASHINGTON – The government is giving Wall Street banks a helping hand. But this time it's not a handout.

The federal bank "stress tests" rate the individual loans held by big regional banks as riskier than the complex troubled assets held by the industry titans, according to a Federal Reserve document obtained by The Associated Press.

That approach could threaten some major regional banks while making the national banks appear in better shape when the government releases the results of the tests next month.

Regulators are administering the tests to 19 large financial firms to determine which banks are healthy, which need more help and which might fail if the recession worsens.

Under one scenario, the tests assume banks will see "no further losses" on the complex securities, according to the document obtained by AP. By contrast, it estimates that individual loans will lose up to 20 percent of their value.

Regional banks are holding more individual loans and fewer of the securities Wall Street giants specialize in — complex derivatives backed by huge pools of mortgage-backed loans and other debt.

Analysts say regulators are probably favoring the largest banks because if even one failed, it would pose a grave financial risk. Banks that deal in securities are more connected to other corners of the global financial system.

Regulators also face pressure to highlight the weaknesses of some banks. Otherwise, critics will dismiss the tests as a whitewash. That could undermine one aim of the tests — restoring confidence in the banking system.

The approach spelled out in the Fed document "certainly penalizes those banks that are more involved in traditional banking, which frankly have been performing better in recent months," said Wayne Abernathy, a former Treasury Department official now with the American Bankers Association.

He said banks' loan portfolios have lost only about 5 percent of their value so far, while the values of complex securities are down 30 to 40 percent.

The securities are held mostly by banking titans like Citigroup, JP Morgan Chase, Bank of America and Goldman Sachs. Their value is based on the performance of vast pools of underlying loans.

As defaults on the underlying loans spiked last year, investors lost confidence in the value of the assets. Individual loans have lost less value because their prices are tied more closely to actual defaults.

A Treasury Department spokesman referred questions to the Fed. A spokesman for the Federal Reserve declined comment.

Scott Talbott, a banking industry lobbyist with Financial Services Roundtable, said it's hard to conclude that the method discriminates because there are vast differences among all the companies on the list, regardless of size.

Regulators are administering the tests to all financial institutions with assets of at least $100 billion. The 19 institutions on the list include an insurer, Wall Street brokerages and regional banks, such as Cincinnati-based Fifth Third Bancorp and Cleveland-based Keycorp.

A spokeswoman for Fifth Third Bancorp said the bank would not comment. Keycorp did not respond to requests for comment. The bank said Tuesday it lost $488 million in the first quarter, partly from a large increase in what it sets aside to cover loan losses.

Some other regional banks on the test list also reported disappointing quarterly earnings Tuesday, reflecting steeper losses as people fell behind on loan payments. U.S. Bancorp's profit fell 61 percent, Regions Financial's 92 percent.

The Fed document obtained by AP doesn't mention any bank by name. And no sources or regulators would discuss any bank's performance on the tests. But some analysts have said a poor showing on the test could hammer a bank's stock or the broader market.

"The market is now pricing in an expectation that these reports are going to be pretty good," said Lawrence Brown, an accounting professor at Georgia State University. "So I think the downside risk is bigger than the upside potential."

Douglas Elliott, a former investment banker at JPMorgan now at the Brookings Institution, said only test results that reveal "substantial capital needs" will have credibility.

Once the results are announced May 4, regulators are expected to put the firms into three groups: those that are healthy, those that need more money to stay healthy and those at risk of failure.

The approach in the Fed document could help keep the largest banks out of the weakest category. That would avert the risk that bad news about the biggest banks could set off a market panic.

But it won't help the banks lower on the list. They could face pressure from speculators using share prices, futures and options to set off a wave of selling. Investors "already are preparing their strategies," Abernathy said.

Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner told a congressional panel overseeing the federal bailouts that "the vast majority" of banks have more capital than they need. He said regulators would decide when banks will be allowed to pay the government back.

In the stress tests, regulators are putting banks through two scenarios. One reflects forecasters' expectations about the recession. The other assumes a more severe recession than expected.

Both tests measure losses that banks could face over the next two years against the cash cushions they hold to protect against those losses.

For the test that uses current expectations for the recession, banks can value securities as they have in recent filings. But losses for loans are estimated to range between 5 and 12 percent for mortgages and as high as 17 percent for credit cards.

Under the test that assumes a more severe recession, loan losses are projected at 7 to 20 percent. Securities in that test would be marked down based on market disruptions during the second half of 2008. 

AP Exclusive: Fed tests harder on regional banks


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

Madre mia,si al cierre del dow ayer los cfd's marcaban una subida de +100 puntos en el ibex ahora va a haber que dar gracias y todo si no arrancamos en rojo...


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

No te preocupes que SAN. lo hará en verde.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No te preocupes que SAN. lo hará en verde.



Es un alivio,si


----------



## tonuel (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es un alivio,si




Tu espérate que pronto te vas a desaliviar... 




Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Abr 2009)

Se busca gap al alza desaparecido.

Razón: hilo del ibex35.

Se gratificará...


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

Yo creo lo mismo, el futuro eurostoxx tiene recorrido por la mañana hasta 2200 o 2220.


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

GRIFOLS ha entrado en SUBASTA... arghh!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Tu espérate que pronto te vas a desaliviar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verdad es que el san me da un poco igual,aunque me da la impresion de que este hombre tenia razon con las rep...me temo


----------



## javso (22 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No te preocupes que SAN. lo hará en verde.



SAN a punto de entrar en rojo. No hay gap.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2009)

A mi me ha echado el stop de SAN. Empezamos bien... y en Iberdrola casi casi... :
Edito: Ya me salto el jodido Agh!


----------



## tonuel (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La verdad es que el san me da un poco igual,aunque me da la impresion de que este hombre tenia razon con las rep...me temo




No te preocupes... dicen que Repsol siempre recupera... :






Saludos


----------



## awai (22 Abr 2009)

Interesante arranque, contra pronostico, puede que el cuidador se haya tomado unos dias?


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

Barrido de stops al estilo GRIFOLS... sigo dentro.

APOLO, hombre de poca FE... los ejpertos están en este hilo!


----------



## javso (22 Abr 2009)

Iberdrola bate las previsiones pese a caer un 34% el beneficio

Iberdrola bate las previsiones pese a caer un 34% el beneficio - Expansión.com

Y sin embargo cae fuerte a la apertura... No hay quien lo entienda.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

En momentos como este se me vienen a la cabeza las palabras del señor Percebo "hazle caso a la paginita del igmarkets y veras..." (o parecido) 

En fin,bonita hostia para empezar la mañana



> APOLO, hombre de poca FE... los ejpertos están en este hilo!



Los expertos me dijeron que Repsol se iba al guano...


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

Ahora que se han cargado todos los stops de la gente que ayer entro al alza, empezará la remontada muuuuyyyy lentamente.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Hay dos opciones: Se entra con todo en la apertura y se deshace al cierre, o bien se espera un poco a ver si corrige el gap (más de 100 puntos ahora mismo en CFDs).
> La primera opción la veo segura pero igual se queda un poco corta. La segunda nos daría más beneficio, aunque se corre el riesgo de que no se cierre el gap y nos quedemos fuera.
> 
> La opción puede ser entrar en subasta sobre un valor que mueva poco en preapertura y asegurarse la compra a un precio razonable.
> ...



Parece que el gap si que ha corregido un poquillo 

Yo no se cuantas veces lo digo al cabo del dia...pero esto es una puta mierda


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

Cuantas veces hay que decir que los futuros de un subyacente que no cotiza no sirven de nada?


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

Apertura clone USA -AYER---- miedo.... para subir... GRIFOLS, vieja amiga.. como nos conocemos!

Recuperando... hay gente que le ha saltado los stops a 11,55€ el mejor STOP, es el mental! XD


----------



## Riviera (22 Abr 2009)

Por mi se puede ir ya todo al guano. ,aunque lo dudo mucho


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

El que quiera entar largo ahora es un momento creo que cojonudo

Con un pequeño stop las posibilidades de que lo salten ahora mismo son pequeñas y se le puede sacar una tajadilla.

Eso sí la subida va a ser leeeeennnnnttttaaaaa.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2009)

Ya Don Pepito yo suelo ser de la misma opinión... pero sino está clara la cosa... Stop y a seguirlo. Oportunidades hay muchas...dinero no tanto jaja.

Aprovecho para dar los buenos días, que antes entre a lo bruto


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

Si, pero la volatilidad de GRIFOLS con sus barridas, es todo un clásico en las aperturas... con el hall of fame de un -10,00% de barrido y posterior cierre en verde.

De momento, sigo manteniendo... las tengo en 11,87€ ... ya veremos dentro de unos minutos, si cierro posiciones.


----------



## rosonero (22 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Apertura clone USA -AYER---- miedo.... para subir... GRIFOLS, vieja amiga.. como nos conocemos!
> 
> Recuperando... hay gente que le ha saltado los stops a 11,55€ el mejor STOP, es el mental! XD



Parece que a GRIFOLS también le gusta la maniobra Loco Ivan, de 12 a 11.28  Se lo ha puesto difícil a GAMESA para superarla.

Pd. Tengo que pedir a Mulder si es posible que esta maniobra sea debida a que los dos empiezan por G


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Abr 2009)

Buenas!
Veo a Telefonica a puntito de caer al guano profundo arrastrando a todo el Ibex.voy a meterle unos cortitos por si suena la flauta como ayer y cae un 2% o un 3%...


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

Yo me inclino por las mismas agencias que juegan con GAMESA... que todas comienzan por B.


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Buenas!
> Veo a Telefonica a puntito de caer al guano profundo arrastrando a todo el Ibex.voy a meterle unos cortitos por si suena la flauta como ayer y cae un 2% o un 3%...



Se nota que telefonica, está perdiendo dinero.. a partir del 4 mayo... nos suben los precios en TELEFONIA FIJA, BONOS, ETC. :

Por ahí estaba la noticia... voy a mirar!


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Buenas!
> Veo a Telefonica a puntito de caer al guano profundo arrastrando a todo el Ibex.voy a meterle unos cortitos por si suena la flauta como ayer y cae un 2% o un 3%...



Esperemos que esto suponga un punto de inflexion en la jornada 

(aunque lo dudo)

Voy a tener que empezar a mirar lo de las velas esas que comentaba el señor pepito...


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Buenas!
> Veo a Telefonica a puntito de caer al guano profundo arrastrando a todo el Ibex.voy a meterle unos cortitos por si suena la flauta como ayer y cae un 2% o un 3%...



Suerte.... pero me parece que hoy la flauta tiene los agujeritos tapados...


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

ING Jp morgan reduce su p.o. A 9 euros desde los 16 euros anteriores


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

Pues a lo mejor lenta no es la palabra, pero subida si que es.... de momento... no veo hoy descalabro... ni mucho menos.


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

Esos valientes de los CORTOS... el SAN con STOP a 6,59€


----------



## Speculo (22 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Pues a lo mejor lenta no es la palabra, pero subida si que es.... de momento... no veo hoy descalabro... ni mucho menos.



Pues lenta no sé yo, pero accidentada, un poco ...


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2009)

¿Nadie ve guano hoy por culpa de los americanos? Son casi -10 puntos en el SP. ¿ Arriesgado apostar por una subida no ?


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

Al final aqui lo mas seguro es apostar al San,al menor repunte del ibex tira para arriba como un cohete.

Igualito que Repsol,primos hermanos


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

Aqui os dejo una bonita grafica del futuro del eurostoxx de esta semana, mirada la simetria desde ayer al mediodia... no creo que baje de minimos ni le dejen pasar los 2220 a la primera, rompería una cabeza con hombros invertida que dispararía el indice y no creo que dejen que suba tan rapido... en ese punto, si se llega, lo mejor es estar neutral yapuntarse despues a la subida o la bajada una vez confirmada.

S






Suerte...

PD. Se nota que hoy tengo el día libre eh?


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Aqui os dejo una bonita grafica del futuro del eurostoxx de esta semana, mirada la simetria desde ayer al mediodia... no creo que baje de minimos ni le dejen pasar los 2220 a la primera, rompería una cabeza con hombros invertida que dispararía el indice y no creo que dejen que suba tan rapido... en ese punto, si se llega, lo mejor es estar neutral yapuntarse despues a la subida o la bajada una vez confirmada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estas dicharachero,si


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Nadie ve guano hoy por culpa de los americanos? Son casi -10 puntos en el SP. ¿ Arriesgado apostar por una subida no ?



Olvidate, los americanos estan durmiedo ahora mismo, sus futuros son maquinas que utilizan de referencia el futuro del eurostoxx, igual que por la tarde el futuro del eurostoxx utiliza de referencia el S&P. Si el eurostoxx sube el futuro del S&P tambien lo hará.


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Estas dicharachero,si



Y eso que he empezado el día palmando más de 1000 lereles en media hora... pero parece que esto empiza a coger color.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Y eso que he empezado el día palmando más de 1000 lereles en media hora... pero parece que esto empiza a coger color.



Eso es buena señal,significa que tienes pasta


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2009)

Juas... yo 160 ... pero vamos llevo unos días magníficos y esto quita presión la verdad. (Ayer fueron pa la saca 800).


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Eso es buena señal,significa que tienes pasta



Significa que ayer lo gane bien y hoy se me fue un poco la pinza, pero de pasta nada.... lo justo. De todas maneras ya estamos a -200. Hoy el metodo Percebox de la apertura del eurostoxx ha sido una gran cagada, pero bueno creo que a media mañana estará solucionada, no hay nada peor que creerse las profecías de uno mismo y animarse... porque luego llega la mano de dios y toma piña, porque la apertura de hoy a tenido una mala leche... Es listo Napoleon, hasta me cae bien, pero le va a caer una a la que se descuide....


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Significa que ayer lo gane bien y hoy se me fue un poco la pinza, pero de pasta nada.... lo justo. De todas maneras ya estamos a -200. Hoy el metodo Percebox de la apertura del eurostoxx ha sido una gran cagada, pero bueno creo que a media mañana estará solucionada, no hay nada peor que creerse las profecías de uno mismo y animarse... porque luego llega la mano de dios y toma piña, porque la apertura de hoy a tenido una mala leche... *Es listo Napoleon*, hasta me cae bien, pero le va a caer una a la que se descuide....



Definitivamente no te gusta lo de las gacelas,eh? 


This is very jevi para mi...
BBVA.MC 7,84 € +2,35% +0,18 *WTF??*


----------



## rosonero (22 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Significa que ayer lo gane bien y hoy se me fue un poco la pinza, pero de pasta nada.... lo justo. De todas maneras ya estamos a -200. Hoy el metodo Percebox de la apertura del eurostoxx ha sido una gran cagada, pero bueno creo que a media mañana estará solucionada, no hay nada peor que creerse las profecías de uno mismo y animarse... porque luego llega la mano de dios y toma piña, porque la apertura de hoy a tenido una mala leche... Es listo Napoleon, hasta me cae bien, pero le va a caer una a la que se descuide....



Al menos con el Ibex lo has clavao!!  Un par de barriditas y pa'rriba. :


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Al menos con el Ibex lo has clavao!!  Un par de barriditas y pa'rriba. :



Lo hubiera clavado más si no hubiese mantenido los largos del eurostoxx abiertos desde 2180, pero me pillo llevando a la niña a la guarde.... pero el soporte de abajo tenía muy buena pinta. Hasta 2200 lo veo clarisimo y puede que hasta 2220... despues cuidado con la apertura de los yankis esos tienen muy mala baba.

Edito: lo de los 2220 no lo tengo nada claro. creo que de 2200 no pasamos.


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Definitivamente no te gusta lo de las gacelas,eh?
> 
> 
> This is very jevi para mi...
> BBVA.MC 7,84 € +2,35% +0,18 *WTF??*




Mantienes las Repsoles no?

Si fuera tu esperaría... todos los valores subirán... unos mas que otros, pero en cuanto lo veas a 14.4 *vende apolo vende* y eso no creo que pase hoy.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wA1_aw2wAYI&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wA1_aw2wAYI&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Mantienes las Repsoles no?
> 
> Si fuera tu esperaría... todos los valores subirán... unos mas que otros, pero en cuanto lo veas a 14.4 vende apolo vende y eso no creo que pase hoy.



Si lo viese a ese precio es que me iba ahora mismo a la iglesia a ponerle flores a la virgen (y ya si lo viese sin haber vendido antes las acciones ni te digo )

Me conformo con no perder pasta,soy un hombre humilde

Corre Forrest,corre!!  (o vende)

Re-edito:Me esta temblando el dedo...creo que me voy a deshacer de esas deprimentes acciones de un momento a otro...


----------



## javso (22 Abr 2009)

A eso de las 11:30 tiene que haber una subidita del Ibex fuertecilla.

IBE empieza a tomar fuerza, al fin se dejan notar los resultados. Si el ibex acompaña con rebote, podría acabar hoy en 5,85. Y dentro de unas semanas, al calor de los 33 centimos de dividendos que dan en junio, a subir.


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si lo viese a ese precio es que me iba ahora mismo a la iglesia a ponerle flores a la virgen (y ya si lo viese sin haber vendido antes las acciones ni te digo )
> 
> Me conformo con no perder pasta,soy un hombre humilde
> 
> ...



NO tienes arreglo.


----------



## Speculo (22 Abr 2009)

javso dijo:


> A eso de las 11:30 tiene que haber una subidita del Ibex fuertecilla.



¿Perteneces también tú al grupo de los desfases lunares y la posición del sol?
¿Qué coño pasa a las 11:30?? 

Sin acritud


----------



## javso (22 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Perteneces también tú al grupo de los desfases lunares y la posición del sol?
> ¿Qué coño pasa a las 11:30??
> 
> Sin acritud



No, no, yo soy serio, no me guío por la posición del sol. Simplemente, esta noche se me ha aparecido Botín en sueños y me lo ha confesado. Ha reconocido que quería lavar su conciencia compartiendo su información con un pobre pringaillo elegido al azar


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

En mi opinión el rebote habría terminado el lunes, si los prox días no superamos los 6,80€ (SAN) se confirmará... otra teoría absurda para el hall of fame


----------



## Pabajista (22 Abr 2009)

Que cosa mas rara esta haciendo el ibex.

No me gusta como caza la perrita...


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> NO tienes arreglo.



No se mueve esta jodia accion


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No se mueve esta jodia accion



Apolo, si quieres marcha, marcha... compra ABENGOA....


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Apolo, si quieres marcha, marcha... compra ABENGOA....



Hombre,la gracia esta en que se mueva...hacia arriba...y no creo que ese sea el sentido mas probable desde donde esta ahora (o si)


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2009)

javso dijo:


> A eso de las 11:30 tiene que haber una subidita del Ibex fuertecilla.
> 
> IBE empieza a tomar fuerza, al fin se dejan notar los resultados. Si el ibex acompaña con rebote, podría acabar hoy en 5,85. Y dentro de unas semanas, al calor de los 33 centimos de dividendos que dan en junio, a subir.




¿Puedes retrasar la subida? Ya he recuperado la mitad... échame un cable anda .


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

Queria decir que la tengas en vigilancia... es como GAMESA, pero un poco menos traviesa... no te hace bajar un -15,00% .... cada poco tiempo corrige al alza.

Esta mañana hubiese sido un buen momento para comprar.


----------



## rosonero (22 Abr 2009)

javso dijo:


> *A eso de las 11:30 tiene que haber una subidita del Ibex fuertecilla.
> *
> IBE empieza a tomar fuerza, al fin se dejan notar los resultados. Si el ibex acompaña con rebote, podría acabar hoy en 5,85. Y dentro de unas semanas, al calor de los 33 centimos de dividendos que dan en junio, a subir.



Te damos 5 minutos por delante y por detrás de las 11:30, y no vale un dientecillo de sierra como prueba superada, que ya nos conocemos las triquiñuelas de Mulder


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

GRIFOLS... recuperando... bien!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

Mola mas ser accionista del Santander 
Las echo de menos


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2009)

Calla  que yo hoy con el santander la he cagado, 2 veces... 1 por la mañana al comprar en subasta sin tenerlo claro, y 2 al equivocarme con las modificaciones y olvidárseme quitar una.

Total... me he visto con 3500 acciones, demasiadas para mi gusto, 1500 ya las he despachado con beneficios, con las otras dos mil ando esperando a ver que hago.

Y ando esperando a ver como abre esta tarde los Yankis.

Don Pepito, me tienes que explicar cuanto pagas tu por el visualchart. (He visto las tarifas pero no me aclaro con tanto nombre raro).


----------



## Speculo (22 Abr 2009)

Iberdrola va a remolque. Hoy se puede hacer trading fácil con este valor, ya que tarda varios minutos en seguir la estela principal del Ibex.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Abr 2009)

Yo sigo largo con Acciona y IBR
Corto con pocas Cintras y Inditex que le meti a 32,5
Si sube el POP a 6,20 le meto cortos


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

Le tengo unas ganas a OHL, cuando tenga activados los cortos... verá!


----------



## Speculo (22 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo sigo largo con Acciona y IBR
> Corto con pocas Cintras y Inditex que le meti a 32,5
> Si sube el POP a 6,20 le meto cortos



Iberdrola renovables puede ser una buena entrada. Y hace una hora, más.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2009)

Yo tengo un corto preparado en IBE a 5.83, si entra bien ..sino no me meto.
Sigo en corto en SAN a 6.50 con 1500. Orden de compra en 6.43.

Yo le tengo ganas a Sacyr... pero "Nu" se puede contó


----------



## Speculo (22 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo tengo un corto preparado en IBE a 5.83, si entra bien ..sino no me meto.
> Sigo en corto en SAN a 6.50 con 1500. Orden de compra en 6.43.
> 
> Yo le tengo ganas a Sacyr... pero "Nu" se puede contó



Creo que IBE no está para meterle cortos. Se la ve muy fuerte. Y más si pasa bien los 5.80 .


----------



## rosonero (22 Abr 2009)

javso dijo:


> *A eso de las 11:30 tiene que haber una subidita del Ibex fuertecilla.*
> 
> IBE empieza a tomar fuerza, al fin se dejan notar los resultados. Si el ibex acompaña con rebote, podría acabar hoy en 5,85. Y dentro de unas semanas, al calor de los 33 centimos de dividendos que dan en junio, a subir.




Efectivamente de 11:20 a 12:00 ha habido subida pero parece que sigue todo igual de plasta esta mañana.

Pd.Creo que buscan que compremos por aburrimiento, largo o corto, da igual, .


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2009)

En ese tipo de cortos en cuanto entra la orden de venta, meto la de compra 3-4 céntimos por debajo.
2000 x 4= 80 euros- comisiones, ya he pasado de 60, me cobran 2 euros la operación.
Beneficio= 76 euros ... de estas hago muchas.


----------



## Speculo (22 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> En ese tipo de cortos en cuanto entra la orden de venta, meto la de compra 3-4 céntimos por debajo.
> 2000 x 4= 80 euros- comisiones, ya he pasado de 60, me cobran 2 euros la operación.
> Beneficio= 76 euros ... de estas hago muchas.



Entonces no digo nada. Pensaba que ibas a un plazo más largo. Más de dos o tres minutos


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

Wataru... tu estabas en R4, verdad? se te ha quedado colgado el sistema... o ya lo han solucionado... según he leido... se les cae el chiringuito a menudo?


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2009)

Yo llevo con ellos unas 3 semanas, y menos una actualización un fin de semana, ningún problema por ahora.

Lo que no me gusta de ellos es la contabilidad... pero vamos, tampoco he estado antes en otros brokers, solo con mi banco.


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

Puedes darme algunos detalles, cuando te refieres a la "contabilidad" 

Tengo que pasarme por la deleg de R4 para abrir la cuenta, hoy.

gracias!


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2009)

Umm lo mismo es una chorrada, porque yo no estoy acostumbrado.

Tienen apartados de Pendiente de Liquidar, otros de Liquidado... el patrimonio total... y para colmo las operaciones se cargan 3 días hábiles después.

Esto me daría igual si en el patrimonio total, apareciera realmente actualizado de mis cuentas, aunque no lo pudiese tocar. Vamos para eso tienen el saldo total, etc... 

Hay veces que en patrimonio total, te aparecen disparates, por culpa de las garantías. Yo se más o menos como voy, pero no al detalle, con operaciones tan rápidas llevar una contabilidad yo es jodido.

No se si me he explicado muy bien... Se ha intentado


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

¡Como me lo estoy pasando¡:

Estoy haciendo justo lo contrario que lo que hacen las tropas napoleonicas, llevan toda la mañana haciendo lo mismo dejando que el indice suba poco a poco para vender acciones... hasta que me he cansado, y les estoy vendiendo en maximos para devolverselo 10 puntitos mas abajo y comprar otra tanda, asi llevo 3 o 4. 

Que mañánita.... lo que no tengo claro es que pasará al llegar a 2200, por si acaso me quedaré fuera a mirar, del ibex tengo a los futuros para vender (estoy largo) a 8640 y 8645.


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

Vendidas todas las GRIFOLS a 11,94€ ... ahora a subir!

Muy peligrosa esa subasta en apertura.... y además hoy sale una agencia recomendando comprar. opsss!!!


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

Yo lo que busco es tener liquidez de las ventas, a los 20 minutos como máximo, es decir... si tengo 30.000 euros y hago operaciones por 12.000€ compra venta en unos minutos, que disponga de nuevo de esos 12.000€ en la cuenta para poder operar... es así?


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2009)

Si, eso es instantáneo. Ni un segundo vamos.


----------



## Speculo (22 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo lo que busco es tener liquidez de las ventas, a los 20 minutos como máximo, es decir... si tengo 30.000 euros y hago operaciones por 12.000€ compra venta en unos minutos, que disponga de nuevo de esos 12.000€ en la cuenta para poder operar... es así?



Yo también opero con R4. Nada más vender el paquete, puedes volver a usar el líquido. Al segundo de hacer la operación.
En casi todo. Lo único que no he probado aún son los ETFs, pero será lo mismo.


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

Estupendo.. has realizado operaciones en USD.... mi broker me manipula los cambios en su beneficio... por ejem, si el dolar está a 1.29 me lo indica a 1.38 en la conversión USD--->>> EUR y se ha dado el caso en una venta de AIG -la primera- solo le saqué 4 centavos, sacaron ellos más plusvalias con la conversión fantasma. :-(


----------



## Speculo (22 Abr 2009)

De las operaciones que llevo, no he visto cosas raras con el cambio de moneda. Chanchullearán todo lo que puedan donde puedan, como todos, pero a R4 no se les nota mucho 

Si vas a abrir cuenta y te corre prisa, te recomiendo que lo hagas presencial, porque te marean con los contratos para arriba y para abajo e igual no puedes operar con todos los productos en varios días.


----------



## Speculo (22 Abr 2009)

Bueno, me voy a ver a un cliente, que no me veo fino yo hoy con el trading. 
Tres horas moviendo el dinero y lo único que he hecho es ganar para pagar las comisiones. Me quedo con saldo positivo por los pelos. Y eso después de tres horas perdidas haciendo el tonto. Hay que joderse.
Si es que cuando uno se ve con el dedo flojo, mejor no entrar.

A ver si esta tarde pillo algo.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2009)

En USD solo he echo una operación y la cagué. Luego te paso los números para que tu mires y tal.

Te recomiendo lo mismo, ve a la oficina y pregunta y pregunta  .
Conmigo fueron muy amables, es más las transferencias que hago en la mañana a las pocas horas, me las activan. Le mando un correo al comercial con la copia de la transf.

Ya me quite el mini-corto ^^!


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

Cuidado esta tarde con los yankis, no se, pero cuanto mas miro la grafica menos me gusta, a ver si no pasamos de los 860 al final. Yo pienso quedarme neutral y si me da tiempo seguir la tendencia, porque algo no me acaba de gustar de esta subida.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> ¿Y con qué broker operas y haces eso? ¿Y cuánto palmas si no baja? ¿Tienes un tiempo para vender, o si no baja en el día las puedes dejar para el día siguiente?
> 
> Ilústreme, por favor, sobre eso de los cortos, que lo veo una buena opción para jugarme la salud y la pasta.



Como van esas citis? 

Joder,antes Repsol andaba claramente por debajo del ibex,ahora las vendo y aguantan como jabatas...mi no entender


mmm...vaya lio me he hecho editando mensajes...


----------



## robergarc (22 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> En ese tipo de cortos en cuanto entra la orden de venta, meto la de compra 3-4 céntimos por debajo.
> 2000 x 4= 80 euros- comisiones, ya he pasado de 60, me cobran 2 euros la operación.
> Beneficio= 76 euros ... de estas hago muchas.



¿Y con qué broker operas y haces eso? ¿Y cuánto palmas si no baja? ¿Tienes un tiempo para vender, o si no baja en el día las puedes dejar para el día siguiente?

Ilústreme, por favor, sobre eso de los cortos, que lo veo una buena opción para jugarme la salud y la pasta.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> ¿Y con qué broker operas y haces eso? ¿Y cuánto palmas si no baja? ¿Tienes un tiempo para vender, o si no baja en el día las puedes dejar para el día siguiente?
> 
> Ilústreme, por favor, sobre eso de los cortos, que lo veo una buena opción para jugarme la salud y la pasta.



Ojo... que fácil, para nada es... y riesgo mucho, para poca chica, como dice La Neoyorquina.

Dentro de que no es fácil, trato de reducir riesgos... Si hago cortos, trato que sea lo más alto posible del rango diario. Y viceversa para los Largos. Así si falla, tengo más posibilidades de revertir el error.

Sobre operativas... no te voy a dar consejos, porque primero soy novato y segundo no me fío de mi, como para que otros se fíen.

Lo del Broker, cualquiera que opere con cfds.

No entiendo lo de cuanto palmas sino baja... si estoy corto y no baja no pierdo nada... si sube pues pierdo, según el número de acciones.

¿Cómo andas de canas? prepárate jaja


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

Don pepito, si tienes visual chart en tiempo real hazme un favor, mira cual es el precio minimo que alcanzó a las 13.15 el futuro de julio del eurostoxx, porque a mi me sale 2169 y me ha saltado un stop a 2168 en interdin, creo que se han quedado conmigo. Mira si en algun momento despues de la una se ha producido algun intercambio a 2168.

Gracias


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... tu estabas en R4, verdad? se te ha quedado colgado el sistema... o ya lo han solucionado... según he leido... se les cae el chiringuito a menudo?



Renta4 se fue un dia a las 17:25 hace meses en pleno apogeo bajista y no pude cerrar 2 operaciones que me costaron un buen pico.
Desde entonces no opero con ellos.
Te recomiendo interdin,ni un fallo y se opera desde el iphone con una aplicacion propia de pm.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

Tengo la sensacion de que he metido la pata hasta el fondo con las repsoles


----------



## shamus (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tengo la sensacion de que he metido la pata hasta el fondo con las repsoles



Aun lo dudas? xD. Repsol es la carcel de este monopoli , me temo. Al menos tu no tienes que esperar hasta 16,38 para no perder xD.

Como lo veis para esta tarde?. Los futuros yankis preveen perdidas ligeras , pero yo creo que hoy estaremos en verde.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Abr 2009)

Me da a mi que hoy acabamos en rojo...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Abr 2009)

Cierro cortos en cintra a 4,06


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

son malos como la tiña, capaces son de hacerles rebotar despues de esto.


----------



## rosonero (22 Abr 2009)

Joer!!!!! Como ha cuadrado Percebo la caída del Eurostoxx a 2220 :


----------



## rosonero (22 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> son malos como la tiña, capaces son de hacerles rebotar despues de esto.



Después de esta caídita, ¿qué toca? 

¿esperar a la apertura de USA?


----------



## javso (22 Abr 2009)

Joder, qué ha pasado? Me voy a comer y me encuentro un rojo sangre!!!

Bueno, a las 11:30 hubo subida, ahí queda eso.


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Abr 2009)

Hemos vuelto a un verde clarito.


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

Pues ahora mismo la verdad ni idea, aunque diria que tiene mas pinta para abajo que para arriba.


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Abr 2009)

Falsa alarma, rojo otra vez... que aburrimiento.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Aun lo dudas? xD. Repsol es la carcel de este monopoli , me temo. Al menos tu no tienes que esperar hasta 16,38 para no perder xD.
> 
> Como lo veis para esta tarde?. Los futuros yankis preveen perdidas ligeras , pero yo creo que hoy estaremos en verde.



No,si yo creia que la habia cagado porque me habia desecho de ellas...con plusvalias infinitesimales 

Por otro lado,a los grandes expertos de este foro.Se prevee un guano extremo esta tarde o solo moderado? Es que resulta muy tentador entrar con los recortes que ha habido...


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por otro lado,a los grandes expertos de este foro.Se prevee un guano extremo esta tarde o solo moderado? Es que resulta muy tentador entrar con los recortes que ha habido...




Yo solo soy una humilde gacelilla, pero preveo guano... esto está bajando como por momentos. Luego subirá, me llevaré un owned, y todos tan amigos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo solo soy una humilde gacelilla, pero preveo guano... esto está bajando como por momentos. Luego subirá, me llevaré un owned, y *todos tan amigos*.



y sin dinero 

Por cierto,ya no te pones avatar? El de la rubita que luciste unos instantes estaba curioso


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por cierto,ya no te pones avatar? El de la rubita que luciste unos instantes estaba curioso



Je je je, estaba haciendo pruebas, pero si creo que lo tuve solo 1 minuto... no se te escapa una, eh.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> y sin dinero
> 
> Por cierto,ya no te pones avatar? El de la rubita que luciste unos instantes estaba curioso



Eso,los inversoresh queremos avatares de tias buenas,menos apolo que es trucha y tiene un tio musculoso


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

Son malos como ellos solos, estan haciendo lo mismo al borde del abismo, sube con volumen y baja con poco, me parece que se están deshaciendo de los ultimos titulos y luego.....

O no.

Que locura hoy.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Abr 2009)

Que coñazo inditex,esto es un chicharro lo manipulan como quieren,lo suben,mantienen y bajan con 3mil acc


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Je je je, estaba haciendo pruebas, pero si creo que lo tuve solo 1 minuto... no se te escapa una, eh.



Pues si estas pensando seriamente en un cambio radical de imagen,con tu permiso,voy a aportar mi granito de arena...







Ya me he quedado a gusto,ya...


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

Me la juego, hoy toca bajada, minimo visitamos los 820


----------



## rosonero (22 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Me la juego, hoy toca bajada, minimo visitamos los 820




je je!! Estaba a punto de pedirte que te mojases


----------



## Carolus Rex (22 Abr 2009)

Mientras el Gob. Usano pueda, no va a permitir desplomes. Tienen que demostrar que está en buén camino, que lo están haciendo de puta madre... y tienen todas las armas para ello.

Mientras no pase algo gordo no vamos a ver el guano.

Ahora mismo el S&P lo han llevado al punto en que lo querían antes de la apertura (840)

El GAP del dia 17 al 20 está por cerrar.

Loa europeos vamos a su rebufo...


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Me la juego, hoy toca bajada, minimo visitamos los 820



Me parece que te has colado...

Vaya cachondeo lo de la bolsa...ha recuperado el ibex un +1% en un abrir y cerrar de ojos


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2009)

Paciencia o te recordarán la maniobra "Loco Ivan" jaja


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Abr 2009)

Apolo, te presento a mi nuevo avatar.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Apolo, te presento a mi nuevo avatar.



Tienes unos ojos muy bonitos 

Ya veras como a partir de ahora todos tus comentarios bursatiles son escuchados con atencion


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tienes unos ojos muy bonitos



Y tu unos musculos increibles...


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Abr 2009)

Nos venimos arriba otra vez... el IBEX no se decide.
Y ahora hacia abajo, que mareo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y tu unos musculos increibles...



Esta claro que esto de la bolsa esta reservado a la gente guapa 

Puf,no se si luego subiran,pero menos mal que vendi las repsoles.Ahora mismo estaria jurando en hebreo


----------



## Carolus Rex (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me parece que te has colado...
> 
> Vaya cachondeo lo de la bolsa...ha recuperado el ibex un +1% en un abrir y cerrar de ojos



Hombre... que todavía queda mucho partido...


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2009)

Ummm ¿Guano para todos? Eso parece...

Percebo como sea así... te debo una jaaja


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esta claro que esto de la bolsa esta reservado a la gente guapa



Si, no hay mas que ver a Carolus Rex.


----------



## awai (22 Abr 2009)

Pues yo sin chart ni naada (estoy desde la PDA) veo otra apuesta al rojo, las subidas y bajadas son para pillar a las gacelas con dedo rapido.

Por cierto, ojo al dolar, 
Ror cierto 2, interesante lo de OHL...


----------



## shamus (22 Abr 2009)

Que pasa todos los dias a las 14:00-14:30 que siempre hay un fuerte movimiento , ya sea en un sentido u otro?.


----------



## Speculo (22 Abr 2009)

14:54 conmoción en wall street 



> _david kellermann, director general de finanzas de freddie mac, ha sido encontrado muerto hoy en su hogar.
> 
> Según su esposa, la causa de la muerte fue suicidio._


----------



## awai (22 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Que pasa todos los dias a las 14:00-14:30 que siempre hay un fuerte movimiento , ya sea en un sentido u otro?.



Que es la hora de comer y hay que comer tranquilo que sino sienta mal.
además es la hora en que amace yankilandia, y alli en vez de ir a echar un meo, miran los futuros ^_^


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> 14:54 conmoción en wall street



Como se lo tomaran los mercados?


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

Rectifico totalmente, de bajada nada, bueno vamos a bajar pero muy lentamente, creo que estan comprando papel, asi que cuidado con ir corto.

Es una impresion mia, que cada cual tome su decision.


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ummm ¿Guano para todos? Eso parece...
> 
> Percebo como sea así... te debo una jaaja



Rectifico mi anterior declaración que quede claro, segun lo veo yo, seguira bajando un buen rato, puede que media tarde o hasta el final y luego....

De todos modos en manos de la mano estamos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Rectifico totalmente, de bajada nada, bueno vamos a bajar pero muy lentamente, creo que estan comprando papel, asi que cuidado con ir corto.
> 
> Es una impresion mia, que cada cual tome su decision.



Para arriba con lentitud,para abajo con lentitud...


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Abr 2009)

Yo creo que el IBEX ya ha decidido el rumbo. Vamos hacia arriba con mucha decisión.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo creo que el IBEX ya ha decidido el rumbo. Vamos hacia arriba con mucha decisión.



Que se lo digan a repsol,si...


----------



## Carolus Rex (22 Abr 2009)

Por cierto....

Hora Mulder para el día de hoy.....¡¡¡¡ta chaaaan!!!!

14:07 ????


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2009)

Juas, ando precavido... estoy corto, pero en buen precio y poco 1350 tit de Sacyr.

No hay quien se aclare con esta gente...


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Por cierto....
> 
> Hora Mulder para el día de hoy.....¡¡¡¡ta chaaaan!!!!
> 
> 14:07 ????



Voy a trollear un poco.

Alguien te ha llamado feo...

Joder,joder,joder...esto se desboca...se estaran rompiendo ahora mismo incontables paredes a cabezazos con todos los stops que habran saltado


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Voy a trollear un poco.
> 
> Alguien te ha llamado feo...



Apolo, deja de distraer el hilo, que tienes el IBEX en +1%, estás perdiendo oportunidades...

He entrado en SAN... si es que no aprendo ni a golpes.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Abr 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Por cierto....
> 
> Hora Mulder para el día de hoy.....¡¡¡¡ta chaaaan!!!!
> 
> 14:07 ????



Pues el futuro del Stoxx a partir de ese minuto ha bajado de 2250,5 a 2223,5... 

Saludos...


----------



## Carolus Rex (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Voy a trollear un poco.
> 
> Alguien te ha llamado feo...
> 
> Joder,joder,joder...esto se desboca...



Es lo que hay... ya saco al gato, ya.... p´a que lo mireis a él, no a mi... :o


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

Bueno parece que he dado justo en el blanco, mi madre, mejor hoy dejarle hacer lo que quiera y que sea lo que tenga que ser, me voy a echar una siesta.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2009)

Definitivamente.. juegan con cartas marcadas! jaja ¡Qué mamones!


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Apolo, deja de distraer el hilo, que tienes el IBEX en +1%, estás perdiendo oportunidades...
> 
> He entrado en SAN... si es que no aprendo ni a golpes.



Si no es una pregunta demasiado personal...a que precio? 

No se por que,tengo la impresion de que voy a acabar metiendome en Grifols en subasta,este como este...


----------



## kokaine (22 Abr 2009)

segun bolinches si el ibex cierra en 8660 y el down en 7910, nos vamos para arriba.

Acertara?


----------



## Pabajista (22 Abr 2009)

asi es imposible... abandono por hoy, pensaba entrar en el SAN pero cualquiera se fia hoy del patio...


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2009)

No tienen ni idea... Son también Gacelas, pero van de Gurus.
Los de Bolsamania decía que nos iriamos para los 790/800 en el SP


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si no es una pregunta demasiado personal...a que precio?
> 
> No se por que,tengo la impresion de que voy a acabar metiendome en Grifols en subasta,este como este...



A 6,45, cuando he visto que subía... igual es una cagada, no sé.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A 6,45, cuando he visto que subía... igual es una cagada, no sé.



Psss...yo diria que tiene buena pinta,la verdad...

Yo llegue a poner una orden a 6,33...y en cuanto vi que se acercaba la anule.Si es que soy gilipollas...pero de los buenos


----------



## kokaine (22 Abr 2009)

A cuanto pensáis que puede llegar SAN antes de q recorte otra vez a hasta los 6.35?


----------



## carvil (22 Abr 2009)

Buenas tardes 

Corto en el SAN a 6.54


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Corto en el SAN a 6.54



Ya tenemos conflicto de intereses en el foro de nuevo 

PM...deberias editar tu post anterior y borrar eso de humilde gacelilla...no te pega nada


----------



## carvil (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ya tenemos conflicto de intereses en el foro de nuevo



El corto es con lo justito es que me aburro.......


----------



## Speculo (22 Abr 2009)

Recuperado el orgullo perdido esta mañana en diez minutos.
Ahora unos cortos rápidos antes de las cinco sobre algún banco.


----------



## carvil (22 Abr 2009)

La resistencia esta en 855 en los futuros


----------



## robergarc (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Como van esas citis?



Pillado y quieto parado en 4.41. No las vendo, ahí se quedan.

Como se suele decir, voy a largo. 

Lo que me jode es que me he quedado sin cash para seguir operando. Y me da envidia ver cómo cascáis tanta pasta.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

La verdad es que ha sido absolutamente exagerado.La bajan,acojonan al personal,la disparan...estas cosas no son denunciables? 

Bueno,sin comerlo ni beberlo me he metido en Grifols a 11,79...espero no haberme pasado de listo...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Abr 2009)

Corto en San a 6.61 y BBVA a 7.95


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Abr 2009)

Vale ya con los cortos, dejad a mi SAN en paz


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vale ya con los cortos, dejad a mi SAN en paz



Le voy a meter cortos al SAN hasta que prendas fuego a la carta que te envio Botin jajajajaja


----------



## Hank Scorpio (22 Abr 2009)

Hola a todos,

Qué pasa con Caterpillar? Tras unos resultados pésimos pasa esto...


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vale ya con los cortos, dejad a mi SAN en paz



No seas avariciosa y vende ya...y asi mantienes el buen rollo en el foro.Todo el mundo gana 

En fin,que manera de dejar de ganar dinero la mia...palmando ahora mismo de hecho 

Creo que me retiro


----------



## carvil (22 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vale ya con los cortos, dejad a mi SAN en paz









A trabajar Falcone


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

APOLO, te gusta el dolor... yo vendo GRIFOLS a 11,94€ y tu las compras ahora?

Ese valor está corrigiendo... se vá a los 11,00€


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> APOLO, te gusta el dolor... yo vendo GRIFOLS a 11,94€ y tu las compras ahora?
> 
> Ese valor está corrigiendo... se vá a los 11,00€



Que si,que soy gilipollas...cada vez lo tengo mas comprobado...

Pero vamos,por mucho que este corrigiendo...salvo que la empresa tenga problemas,deberia recuperarse si el ibex esta en +2%.Hoy o mañana...(espero)

A esto me referia --> GRLS.MC 11,80 €


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2009)

También me he puesto corto en Popular a 6.25. Veremos como sale la cosa... de momento los americanos, no despegan o eso creo yo


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

No se puede crear una encuesta de modo anonimo donde se vea el % de ganancias/perdidas de la gente este año? 

Es que a veces tengo la sensacion de que todo el mundo se hincha a ganar pasta menos yo.Bueno,y el caballero de las citis


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2009)

Apolo, si te sirve de consuelo con Sacyr voy perdiendo unos 300... paciencia


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

El ibex se toma lo entregado ayer...


----------



## Kujire (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No se puede crear una encuesta de modo anonimo donde se vea el % de ganancias/perdidas de la gente este año?
> 
> Es que a veces tengo la sensacion de que todo el mundo se hincha a ganar pasta menos yo.Bueno,y el caballero de las citis



Molaría hacer un HF virtual o una especie de index de forma que sumáramos o restáramos nuestras posiciones, sería una forma de controlarnos cómo vamos, el problema que tiene esto es su contabilización práctica, ya tengo bastante con llevar un registro personal, si pudiéramos contabilizarlos sencillamente sería un buen sistema para ayudarnos.


----------



## Kujire (22 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... AXP*

Por cierto, ayer os dije que le echárais un ojo a Amercan Express, pues bueno AXP - American Express Company - Google Finance

hoy sube


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Por cierto, ayer os dije que le echárais un ojo a Amercan Express, pues bueno AXP - American Express Company - Google Finance
> 
> hoy sube



Como otros 50 valores :


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Molaría hacer un HF virtual o una especie de index de forma que sumáramos o restáramos nuestras posiciones, sería una forma de controlarnos cómo vamos, el problema que tiene esto es su contabilización práctica, ya tengo bastante con llevar un registro personal, si pudiéramos contabilizarlos sencillamente sería un buen sistema para ayudarnos.



Podriamos crearlo en google docs de manera compartida


----------



## Kujire (22 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... FRE, FORD*

Como sabéis el CFO de Freddy Mac se ha suicidado, llevaba 16 años trabajando para Freddy, conocía perfectamente la empresa. Apareció tumbado en el suelo de su sótano, en su casa de Virginia. 

Ford despega en bolsa un 14%, la dan como ganadora de las autos.


----------



## Kujire (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Como otros 50 valores :



Risk Management Apollo, se le llama "nopongastodosloshuevosenlamismacesta"


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Risk Management Apollo, se le llama "nopongastodosloshuevosenlamismacesta"



No entiendo muy bien la relacion entre esto y lo que yo dije...pero bueno,da igual,solo era por picar un poco


----------



## Speculo (22 Abr 2009)

Apolo, tío, es que te metes en el único valor que tiene visos de bajar cuando todo sube.
Grifols es valor refugio cuando todo baja y, cuando sube, ya sabes qué pasa con él.

Igual si compras un banco antes de subasta te llevas una alegría.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Apolo, tío, es que te metes en el único valor que tiene visos de bajar cuando todo sube.
> Grifols es valor refugio cuando todo baja y, cuando sube, ya sabes qué pasa con él.
> 
> Igual si compras un banco antes de subasta te llevas una alegría.



Ya,ya...en realidad yo estaba pensando en mañana,no contaba mucho con que resucitase hoy.Pero es que no puedo evitar ponerme de mala leche...me supera 

Tambien contribuye que no me atrevi a meter la orden cuando se pego el trompazo el ibex,aunque estaba casi seguro de que recuperaria.Como dijiste,cagao?


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

Cuando tenga un momento, iré a la oficina de renta4 para poder operar con cortos... hoy el ibex ha ido por su cuenta, parece que está apurando las subidas.

GRIFOLS, en el momento que fue a subasta... no merecia la pena mantenerla, se puede comprar + abajo, hoy cerraremos en 11,70€


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Abr 2009)

Que pena, por poco no me entró la orden de venta SAN a 6,70. A ver si mañana no tengo un disgusto.


----------



## Speculo (22 Abr 2009)

La leche con las subastas. Hay días que directamente se podría meter la orden en subasta y ya está el día hecho.

Hoy, por cierto, les han metido unos arreones a la baja a unos cuantos. Y a otros al alza, por supuesto.

¿Algún valor baratito por Europa/USA??


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> cuando tenga un momento, iré a la oficina de renta4 para poder operar con cortos... Hoy el ibex ha ido por su cuenta, parece que está apurando las subidas.
> 
> Grifols, en el momento que fue a subasta... No merecia la pena mantenerla, se puede comprar + abajo, hoy cerraremos en 11,70€




grls.mc 11,78 € -2,00% -0,24
Ya pierdo un centimo


----------



## Kujire (22 Abr 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Podriamos crearlo en google docs de manera compartida



pues cuanto más sencillo mejor, yo estaba viendo algo para introducir la órdenes que fuera sencillo, web,... si en google lo podemos tener rápido muy bien. 

La idea podría ser, tenemos 1.000.000€ virtuales, cada forero que quiera tiene una cuota de esa cantidad pe 10.000€, los invierte como quiera. Si sus resultados son buenos se va aumentando esa cantidad, lo interesante es que si alguien gana, el fondo sube si alguien pierde el fondo baja. Real como la vida misma, excepto que no dinero de verdad.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Real como la vida misma, excepto que no dinero de verdad.



Hay una fuerte paradoja ahi...pero vamos,que parece buena idea 

Me parece que alguno ha salido hoy escaldado con los cortos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Abr 2009)

Si lo que hemos vivido en el Ibex ha sido una Onda4, no creo que volvamos a pasar los 9000 puntos...

Saludos...

PD: Me apunto a mis 10.000€ virtuales...


----------



## Speculo (22 Abr 2009)

Yo también quiero mis 10.000. En billetes pequeños, por favor


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> pues cuanto más sencillo mejor, yo estaba viendo algo para introducir la órdenes que fuera sencillo, web,... si en google lo podemos tener rápido muy bien.
> 
> La idea podría ser, tenemos 1.000.000€ virtuales, cada forero que quiera tiene una cuota de esa cantidad pe 10.000€, los invierte como quiera. Si sus resultados son buenos se va aumentando esa cantidad, lo interesante es que si alguien gana, el fondo sube si alguien pierde el fondo baja. Real como la vida misma, excepto que no dinero de verdad.



Perfecto, además que te da oportunidad de editarlo en tiempo real

con un excel bastará,??


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

Una cosilla... la tarifa plana que mencionan en R4, a partir de X operaciones, no es validad CFDs, verdad?


----------



## Kujire (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hay una fuerte paradoja ahi...pero vamos,que parece buena idea



Cierto que no hay dinero, peeeeeeeero las decisiones de cada uno influyen en el grupo, dado que si ganas el fondo sube, si pierdes le pillas las ganacias de otro forero, por eso digo que es real como la vida misma, en los HF se trabaja así ... claro aki no tendrás la presión de no recibir el bonus o que el Falcone de turno te estampe contra la pared ..... dormirás por las noches etc... la realidad no se puede comparar, pero a medida que se vea si la idea funciona podemos acercarlo más a la realidad...:


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

Mi teoria de FALCONE... ya sabes cual es... de momento el SAN solo ha perdido un -2,00% desde max.

Apolo, GRIFOLS, ha recuperado desde 10,56€ hasta los 12,xx€ .... lamentablemente no ha podido con la resistencia... ya sabes donde vuelve, no?


----------



## Kujire (22 Abr 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Perfecto, además que te da oportunidad de editarlo en tiempo real
> 
> con un excel bastará,??



Yo creo que podemos probar

Con un poquitín de tiempo, hasta podíamos hacer un formulario para entrar las órdenes en una base de datos, así nos grava el tiempo de la ejecución por ej, podemos usar la burbuwiki para alojarlo, etc... es sencillo pero llevará su tiempo, con el Excel podemos empezar ya, y luego siempre podemos volcar los datos a una base de datos. Podemos definir las columnas del Excel para las órdenes... pej


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Yo creo que podemos probar
> 
> Con un poquitín de tiempo, hasta podíamos hacer un formulario para entrar las órdenes en una base de datos, así nos grava el tiempo de la ejecución por ej, podemos usar la burbuwiki para alojarlo, etc... es sencillo pero llevará su tiempo, con el Excel podemos empezar ya, y luego siempre podemos volcar los datos a una base de datos. Podemos definir las columnas del Excel para las órdenes... pej



Bueno, pues ya he creado la cuenta en Google Docs. Ahora falta vincularla con los emails. Para registraros en Google Docs:

www.google.es->Mas->Docs

Ahi le dais a crear una cuenta nueva (necesitais una cuenta de correo, da igual que sea gmail) y a partir de ahi compartimos entre todos una tabla.

Si quereis pasarme por mensaje privado los email de la gente que ya se haya registrado en google docs y le pongo a compartir el excel que acabo de crear,


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

Peazo de siesta me he pegao... vaya lio hoy, por cierto alguien tiene acceso en tiempo real al futuro del eurostoxx con vencimiento en junio, a ver si puede mirar cual es el precio que aparece como minimo a las 13.16 horas, porque me parece que los de Interdin me han tangado, a mi me sale 2169 como intercambio minimo a esa hora y me han saltado un stop a 2168.

Mi plataforma se basa en proreal time, asi que si es otra mejor.

Gracias.


----------



## Kujire (22 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Peazo de siesta me he pegao... vaya lio hoy, por cierto alguien tiene acceso en tiempo real al futuro del eurostoxx con vencimiento en junio, a ver si puede mirar cual es el precio que aparece como minimo a las 13.16 horas, porque me parece que los de Interdin me han tangado, a mi me sale 2169 como intercambio minimo a esa hora y me han saltado un stop a 2168.
> 
> Mi plataforma se basa en proreal time, asi que si es otra mejor.
> 
> Gracias.



coincido contigo 2169 como punto mínimo en ese minuto 13.16


----------



## bonoce (22 Abr 2009)

Percebin,

SaxoTrader me da 2241,10 a las 13:16 ECT. La plataforma refleja -1 London time. Puede que haya fluctuaciones entre la diferentes plataformas. A estudiar


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Abr 2009)

Bonoce y Sleepwalk ya están añadidos a Google Docs y compartiendo el excel,

EDIT: Esta de escandalo el Google Docs, aparte de todas las opciones que tiene también tiene chat en tiempo real de los usuarios que están viendo el documento,

Kujire añadida


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Una cosilla... la tarifa plana que mencionan en R4, a partir de X operaciones, no es validad CFDs, verdad?



Nop. tienes razón, no lo es. De todas formas, no lo tenía muy claro y esperaba a final de mes a ver que pasaba.


----------



## carvil (22 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mi teoria de FALCONE... ya sabes cual es... de momento el SAN solo ha perdido un -2,00% desde max.
> 
> Apolo, GRIFOLS, ha recuperado desde 10,56€ hasta los 12,xx€ .... lamentablemente no ha podido con la resistencia... ya sabes donde vuelve, no?



Coincido contigo totalmente, le seguí el rastro en Diciembre y lo que se publicó sobre él, sonaba a fabula de las gordas... que si su HF había quebrado...que si se había arruinado,etc. Huele a maniobra Botinesca


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> coincido contigo 2169 como punto mínimo en ese minuto 13.16



Gracias, sabia que no me fallarías, en que plataforma lo has mirado, porque los de interdin se hacen los orejas, sabes tu o alguien si hay algun modo de aceder a los datos oficiales de euronex del trafico de hoy para presentar una queja a estos caras?.


----------



## Kujire (22 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Gracias, sabia que no me fallarías, en que plataforma lo has mirado, porque los de interdin se hacen los orejas, sabes tu o alguien si hay algun modo de aceder a los datos oficiales de euronex del trafico de hoy para presentar una queja a estos caras?.



pues no tengo idea de cómo obtener esos datos, aunque supongo que podrías directamente preguntarle a ellos, deben tener alguna formulario de reclamación para comprobar un rango o algo, si necesitas ayuda con el inglés me lo dices.

eurex

Eurex Frankfurt AG
Neue Börsenstraße 1
60487 Frankfurt/Main, Germany
Service Times: Mon - Fri, 09:00 - 18:00 CET
T +49-69-211-1 17 00
F +49-69-211-1 17 01
customer.support.frankfurt@eurexchange.com 

Esto es para los clientes, quizás allí sepan decirte algo


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Abr 2009)

Kujire

cuando puedas, echale un vistazo al excel a ver que te parece

gracias,


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

deal1982 dijo:


> Esta mañana he firmado el contrato con renta 4 y anoche envié el formulario a igmarkets así q me uno al club de las gacelas muertas.
> :o



Pues como bienvenida ahi va un consejo:

Independientemente del sistema que uses, si tienes la mala suerte de en la primera operacion (que suele salir bien porque se hace con calma, se estudia y no se entra hasta tenerlo claro) ganas, intenta (se que es imposible) centrarte en lo que has ganado y antes no tenías y no en pensar que hubieras podido ganar el doble si hubieras metido mas. 

Se que es imposible que me hagas caso, es mas que nada para que te acuerdes del consejo a posteriori y no lo repitas.

Cuidado, la cosa esta revuelta, si quieres entender esto con dinero es la unica manera, pero no hace falta que te dejes un pastizal al principio, mueve poco, independientemente de lo bien que te vaya, ganes lo que ganes, esto no te va a quitar de trabajar.

Suerte.


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> pues no tengo idea de cómo obtener esos datos, aunque supongo que podrías directamente preguntarle a ellos, deben tener alguna formulario de reclamación para comprobar un rango o algo, si necesitas ayuda con el inglés me lo dices.
> 
> eurex
> 
> ...



Gracias, a lo mejor mañana les mando un correito en mi ingles patatonico, a ver que me responden, lo que mas me ha jodido es como me han tratado en Interdin, 2168 y 2168 y ya está, hace tiempo que me estoy planteando la posiblidad de cambiar de agencia, me tienta Interactive Brokers pero a bote pronto tiene tantas opciones y el hecho de estar en ingles me hecha un poco para atras (más que nada por no echarle mucho tiempo al tema de cogerle el tranquillo), alguien opera con ellos?.


----------



## Nico (22 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Cuidado, la cosa esta revuelta, si quieres entender esto con dinero es la unica manera, pero no hace falta que te dejes un pastizal al principio, mueve poco, independientemente de lo bien que te vaya, ganes lo que ganes, esto no te va a quitar de trabajar.
> 
> Suerte.




Queeeeeee ?????!!!!!! ::

Luego del post de Mulder dando los horarios exactos de los cambios, presenté la renuncia y le arrojé una taza de café a la pelada de mi Jefe !!!!


Entonces esto NO DA PARA SER MILLONARIO ????


----------



## percebo (22 Abr 2009)

Nico dijo:


> Queeeeeee ?????!!!!!! ::
> 
> Luego del post de Mulder dando los horarios exactos de los cambios, presenté la renuncia y le arrojé una taza de café a la pelada de mi Jefe !!!!
> 
> ...



A los de Interdin sí. 

Yo de momento dinero no se, pero tengo un dolor de cabeza...., me voy a la calle en cuanto cierre una posicion.

Mulder por lo menos no cobra....


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Abr 2009)

Señores

voy a crear un hilo para el tema de HF virtual que se esta hablando,

estoy pensando en ponerlo en veteranos (para no enturbiar en el principal), ¿que opinan ustedes?

saludos


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (22 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Molaría hacer un HF virtual o una especie de index de forma que sumáramos o restáramos nuestras posiciones, sería una forma de controlarnos cómo vamos, el problema que tiene esto es su contabilización práctica, ya tengo bastante con llevar un registro personal, si pudiéramos contabilizarlos sencillamente sería un buen sistema para ayudarnos.



Echad un vistazo a BolsaPHP (actualizan las cotizaciones por yahoo finanzas con 15mins de retardo supongo) creando un grupo. La putada que no serán los precios reales de mercado a los que compráis la mayor parte de las veces y si vais al centimeo a veces se pueden hacer trampas


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Abr 2009)

Sobre el HF virtual

Como lo que se va aportando resulta interesante y se corre el riesgo de irse perdiendo lo vamos a recoger en este hilo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ternativas/109186-hf-virtual.html#post1616275


----------



## Kujire (22 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... WF*

Algunos rumores ...



> Se empiezan a oir rumores sobre los stress-test, la relación entre el desempleo y la necesidad de capital a medida que el desempleo crece empieza a ser crítica
> el caso de Wells Fargo estaría sitiado en la posición 9ª de 18, con un 10% de desempleo aguantaría en 2010, ahora bien con un 12% o un 14% necesitaría más capital:
> 
> BAC no aguantaría con un 10% de desempleo en 2010.... necesitaría más capital :
> ...



Citi? .... mejor no os lo digo que últimamente estáis un poco sensibles llegados a estos extramos creo que parte con ventaja ya que se nacionalizó cuando aún había pasta


----------



## evidente (22 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Algunos rumores ...
> 
> 
> 
> Citi? .... mejor no os lo digo que últimamente estáis un poco sensibles llegados a estos extramos creo que parte con ventaja ya que se nacionalizó cuando aún había pasta



peor..mal..cómo estimas que afectrá a su cotización?:


----------



## Kujire (22 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... Tupper*

Os he pillado!




asi que con la crisis os lleváis la comidita de casa eh?







TUP - Tupperware Brands Corporation - Google Finance

pensarlo mejor para otra vez, que luego pasa lo que pasa ... *+16%*

Hoy se espera resultados de Apple (se os dan las gracias por todos los iphones y de ebay (también os dan las gracias por todos los aifones que habéis comprado)


----------



## Kujire (22 Abr 2009)

evidente dijo:


> peor..mal..cómo estimas que afectrá a su cotización?:



Creo que debemos ser pragmáticos, los accionistas de Citi deben de mirar mal a cualquier otro banco que no sea Citi, por lo tanto *les deseamos todo lo peor a MS, GS, JPM, WF, ... *y todos los acrónimos que se os ocurran, *Citi va a empezar a vender activos por el mundo... eso puede ser positivo*, que nos digan que Citi no pasa los test no creo que fuese significativo, lo significativo sería que lo pasara, que entonces no nos lo creeríamos. Creo que ese efecto está descontado, si no todo en parte, pero puede verse arrastrado o aupado por los otros.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Abr 2009)

Apoteosico cierre usa en minimos del dia jjajajajaja

Kujire salio Obama hablando hace poco?


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2009)

Hanibal, ¿Tu alguna vez abres largos? jaja

Kujire, gracias por la info y por la foto... la verdad es que me has dejado pillado pensando en que querías decir...a estas horas ya no se da para mucho.


----------



## tonuel (22 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Apoteosico cierre usa en minimos del dia jjajajajaja
> 
> Kujire salio Obama hablando hace poco?



Diosss... menuda hostia al final... :




Saludos


----------



## Kujire (22 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Apoteosico cierre usa en minimos del dia jjajajajaja



NYSE ...where amazing happens





> Kujire salio Obama hablando hace poco?



... ya ya sabes lo bien que cae


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hanibal, ¿Tu alguna vez abres largos? jaja
> 
> Kujire, gracias por la info y por la foto... la verdad es que me has dejado pillado pensando en que querías decir...a estas horas ya no se da para mucho.



Si,tengo largos en IBR y Acciona pero me gusta mas ir con el pantalon corto que ya empieza el calorcito...


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2009)

Kujire... tengo información del nuevo IPHONE 2 para verano... APPLE va a pegar una buena subida, los proveedores de Taiwan, ya se están frotando las manos....


----------



## Kujire (22 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... VMware*

A que os suena WMware? (a los telcos, IT, software y demás les sonará mucho)

pues parece que se lo piratean todo, ay si me escucha la Sinde... con lo majos que son que han sacado una versión GPL ....malos resultados del 1Q

eBay buenos resultados sube en el "after-hours" al loro con estas chic@s que son los propietarios de Skype y parece que Slype hace dinero.... (que decir que conmigo se forran) 21% de incremento en facturación en un año!, habrá que estar atentos a la IPO


----------



## awai (22 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> A que os suena WMware? (a los telcos, IT, software y demás les sonará mucho)



Tiene un soft de maquinas virtuales, que esta muy por encima de los competidores 

Por cierto, cada vez más claro que para ganar algo hay que estar muy atento :


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

Madre mia que hostion para mañana...y yo dentro,como no :


----------



## tonuel (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Madre mia que hostion para mañana...y yo dentro,como no :



Tu tranquilo... voy a por todas con mi nuevo HF... 


Y mejor que no ojees los futuros... 



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (22 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... tengo información del nuevo IPHONE 2 para verano... APPLE va a pegar una buena subida, los proveedores de Taiwan, ya se están frotando las manos....



yo soy de BB (BlackBerry) .... pero me frustra no tener un apple: me encanta JObs como idea de emprendedor ...pero es un puñetero con el modelo de negocio(que es muy bueno claro) pero me repatea que te venda los equipos y no te deje hacer lo que quieras con ellos ...


----------



## awai (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Madre mia que hostion para mañana...y yo dentro,como no :



Tranquilo, luego saldrá en las noticias alguien que dirá que ha desayunado bien, y todo para arriba 

Por cierto, partidazo del barça


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Tranquilo, luego saldrá en las noticias alguien que dirá que ha desayunado bien, y todo para arriba
> 
> Por cierto, partidazo del barça



Si,desde luego esa gente se ha empeñado en quitarle toda la emocion a la liga


----------



## Kujire (22 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... Apple*

Apple 1.33$/acc mejor de lo esperado 1.12$/acc, beneficio mejor de lo esperado del 2Q, y buenas previones para el 3Q

mensaje para el foro:


> Thanxs for buying my apples! I am Steve Jobs and I approve this message


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Madre mia que hostion para mañana...y yo dentro,como no :



Yo también estoy dentro, no pasa nada, la bolsa siempre sube.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Abr 2009)

Bueno, de momento ya estamos diez personas inscritas en Hedge Fund Virtual, esto va bien

Recuerdo nuevamente el hilo, 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/109186-hf-virtual.html

A ver que podemos sacar, Kujire


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo también estoy dentro, no pasa nada, la bolsa siempre sube.



Como se nota que hoy has dado el pelotazo


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Como se nota que hoy has dado el pelotazo



Si, menudo pelotazo... como este:







me he quedado dentro y no se como amanecerá esto mañana... si tira hacia rojo, me quedo pillada... hasta el 29, que el SAN publicará unos resultados fabulosos y me las quitarán de las manos por el dividendo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2009)

Pues yo no espero dividendo precisamente,mas bien algo de este estilo por la retaguardia...







Espero que Grifols mantenga el tipo contra corriente como tiene costumbre de hacer,aunque el dia menos pensado se acaban las heroicidades...


----------



## pepon26 (23 Abr 2009)

Esperemos que no llegue la sangre al rio.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Abr 2009)

A ver si vuelven esta firm por el Ibex..que el tito botas esta falto de cariño...Harbinger Capital Partners


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Abr 2009)

esto es puenting?

o gomming?


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2009)

Yo solo encuentro un modo de describir lo de esta tarde,y como dicen que una imagen vale mas que 1000 palabras...pues aqui queda mi opinion


----------



## chollero (23 Abr 2009)

creo que voy a duplicar mis activos de atun, todas mis graficas me dicen que el atun nunca baja..

saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2009)

No parece que los japos esten muy impresionados con la caida en yankilandia,no? 

NIKKEI 225( Osaka: ^N225 )
Cambio: 14,59 (0,17%)


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No se puede crear una encuesta de modo anonimo donde se vea el % de ganancias/perdidas de la gente este año?
> 
> Es que a veces tengo la sensacion de que todo el mundo se hincha a ganar pasta menos yo.Bueno,y el caballero de las citis



.
Yo llevo un +1,25%, de puta suerte.

Creo que, conmigo, quién gana de verdad es el que cobra las comisiones. Claro que tal y como está el patio me doy con un canto en los dientes con no ir palmando pasta. No opero mucho, y aún así palme pasta o me quedé igual en 9 de cada 10 que hice.

Me ha salvado que pillé dos muy buenas con ITX y aproveché para salirme del todo con ese +1,25%. Estaba hasta los huevos de mis REP y TEF.

Ahora estoy fuera del todo, me divierto con el hilo y ya no sufro.

Saludos.


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

Hoy no creo que entre más porque tengo mucho curro, pero cuidado con hoy, he estado mirando las graficas y no me gusta nada el día, ayer me parece que los yanquis se dedicaron a colocar papel, justo lo mismo que el viernes pasado y ya sabeis lo que paso el lunes, ademas la figura del S&P esta dibujando una cabeza con hombros entre el 6 de abril y hoy, la figura no significa nada hasta que no se confirme y rompa con claridad los 830, pero si lo hace creo que las consecuencias no tendrían nada que ver con lo del lunes.

Que quede claro que es una opinión, con el mercado tan manipulado puede pasar cualquier cosa, porque solo el que lo manipula sabe lo que va a pasar, pero me mosquea porque todo el mundo esta esperando que tras el rebote del martes esto aguante unos días más y no hay cosa que más le interese a los manipuladores que pillar a todo el mundo a pie cambiado.

Que cada uno lo mire y saque sus conclusiones, pero yo hoy tendría mucho cuidado.

Suerte.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2009)

En fin,me he salido de Grifols perdiendo en total 1 € y pico...asumible 
Mejor veo desde fuera como evolucionan las cosas,que creo que va a haber hostion inicial

mmm...a 11,88 las grifols...estoy yo bueno,si...


----------



## Speculo (23 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> En fin,me he salido de Grifols perdiendo en total 1 € y pico...asumible
> Mejor veo desde fuera como evolucionan las cosas,que creo que va a haber hostion inicial
> 
> mmm...a 11,88 las grifols...estoy yo bueno,si...



A tí cuando te dicen que si la bolsa baja, grifols suele hacer de refugio y sube, o no baja tanto... A tí, es como si te dijeran que ayer hizo viento en Madagascar ¿Verdad?


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> A tí cuando te dicen que si la bolsa baja, grifols suele hacer de refugio y sube, o no baja tanto... A tí, es como si te dijeran que ayer hizo viento en Madagascar ¿Verdad?



Si eso ya lo sabia yo...por eso las pille ayer,veia muy improbable que se despeñasen en la apertura hoy.
Eso si,despues de ver como se iban a la mierda los yankees ayer (que tampoco esperaba algo asi) solo pensaba en quitarmelas de encima 
No he podido evitarlo

Edito como siempre:Lo que es sorprendente es lo de Gamesa,con una apertura como la del ibex hoy,en otros tiempos estaria en el infierno,y mirala,en verde tan campante


----------



## Speculo (23 Abr 2009)

Pensamiento interno sobre enagas:

Si el Ibex se da la vuelta, enagas se dispara. Muy buen valor para entrar con un ratio riesgo/beneficio muy alto. Eso sí, si el Ibex no responde, a la porra.
Y por supuesto, hay que jugársela antes de que se de la vuelta el Ibex, no después.

Hagan sus apuestas, señores.


----------



## Pabajista (23 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pensamiento interno sobre enagas:
> 
> Si el Ibex se da la vuelta, enagas se dispara. Muy buen valor para entrar con un ratio riesgo/beneficio muy alto. Eso sí, si el Ibex no responde, a la porra.
> Y por supuesto, hay que jugársela antes de que se de la vuelta el Ibex, no después.
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo, pero mi apuesta es que el Ibex se va a la porra, o al menos porra moderada...


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2009)

Es el San el que reacciona enseguida a cualquier movimiento en el ibex? O es que se mueve el San y arrastra la cotizacion del indice entero? :

Es que es flipante ver como a cualquier minima variacion del ibex salta el centimo del otro (o 2,o 3...)

A ver si se hostia grifols un poco y le doy otra oportunidad,que todo el mundo se la merece


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Abr 2009)

Cerre cortos en SAN y BBVA ganando unos centimillos.
Mantengo cortos en Pop y Cintra en esta ultima estoy palmando,pero aguantare hasta el final hasta que baje de 4.
No se donde coño va el Ibex 900 puntos arriba del DJI...


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Abr 2009)

Buenos días ^___^!

Ando corto en Popular en 6.25... y ya me quema en las manos... le tenía puesta una orden mucho más abajo... pero me da cosa que se de la vuelta... no se lo que hacer...

En Sacyr estoy pillado desde ayer, eso me pasa por correr detrás de los precios. Pensaba que se iba al guano, y el que se fue fui yo. :o

Que tengáis un buen día de trading 

Frase del día: Más vale pájaro en mano... jajaja


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2009)

Es posible que haya metido la pata bien de nuevo,pero he comprado unas pocas santanderes a 6,62...con vistas al muy corto plazo


----------



## donpepito (23 Abr 2009)

CRITERIA es posible que se vaya a los 2,72€ de esta mañana.. aunque si el ibex se gira... malo.

TELEFONICA... tambien es carne de cortos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^___^!
> 
> Ando corto en Popular en 6.25... y ya me quema en las manos... le tenía puesta una orden mucho más abajo... pero me da cosa que se de la vuelta... no se lo que hacer...
> 
> ...




Yo tengo orden de compra en 6.1 en POP,me puse corto en 6.17 yo con los cortos de popular duermo bien agusto,es solo cuestion de tiempo que baje...
Hay que aguantar los cortos!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2009)

Mi percepcion es que despues de habernos metido el miedo en el cuerpo al inicio de la sesion (lo se porque lo he sentido) esto va a entrar mas o menos holgadamente en el verde.

Luego catacroc,eso si 

Y despues de estas lucidas previsiones hara lo que le de la gana claro


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Abr 2009)

Juas yo la de compra en 5.98 (Si vale me he pasado...) pero mira la "ilu" que me hacia 

Sigo aguantando las POP... hoy caemos o yo mismo me pongo el Owed! jaja


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas yo la de compra en 5.98 (Si vale me he pasado...) pero mira la "ilu" que me hacia
> 
> Sigo aguantando las POP... hoy caemos o yo mismo me pongo el *Owed!* jaja



A Percebo no se lo he dicho nunca porque prometi no ser tocapelotas...

Pero no se escribe owed...es owned


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A Percebo no se lo he dicho nunca porque prometi no ser tocapelotas...
> 
> Pero no se escribe owed...es owned



Soy un borrico ^__^, pero yo si trato de mejorar y me esfuerzo en tratar de respetar nuestra ilustre lengua... ahora de inglés, ni zorra... jaja


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2009)

Aqui puede verse lo que el termino quiere transmitir mas o menos


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es posible que haya metido la pata bien de nuevo,pero he comprado unas pocas santanderes a 6,62...con vistas al muy corto plazo



Apolo, NO ME JODAS.:::
Bueno, si es a muy corto plazo, vale. Ahi las tienes, a 6,67... yo creo que en cuanto se me pongan a tiro, las vendo. No me fío mucho del día de hoy.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Apolo, NO ME JODAS.:::
> Bueno, si es a muy corto plazo, vale. Ahi las tienes, a 6,67... yo creo que en cuanto se me pongan a tiro, las vendo. No me fío mucho del día de hoy.



Yo tampoco,de hecho estoy convencidisimo (a riesgo de llevarme el famoso owned) de que cierran en colorado.No creo que las aguante mucho

Al menos por ahora me va mejor que si me hubiera quedado las Grifols


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Abr 2009)

Ufff mala cosa... El Apolo, pensando que cerramos en rojito... ufff jajaa


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ufff mala cosa... El Apolo, pensando que cerramos en rojito... ufff jajaa



Veo que mi fama me precede 

Yo creo que va a llegar al +1 verde...rizando ya mucho el rizo

Si ya habia dicho que eran impactantes las gamesas...


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2009)

La verdad es que ya no tengo ni idea de que pensar


----------



## awai (23 Abr 2009)

Nah Apolo, ganaras, de momento es todo super lateral en SAN


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Nah Apolo, ganaras, de momento es todo super lateral en SAN



No se...la verdad es que a mi el san me parece cualquier cosa menos un valor coñazo.Se va para arriba,para abajo...pero con alegria siempre,eso si 

Valor lateral/coñazo puede ser Repsol (es que le he cogido mania)


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No se...la verdad es que a mi el san me parece cualquier cosa menos un valor coñazo.Se va para arriba,para abajo...pero con alegria siempre,eso si



Desde luego, es el que más volumen mueve de todo el IBEX. Por eso es mi favorito.


----------



## tonuel (23 Abr 2009)

Corto a saco en Santander a 6,64€... 



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Abr 2009)

He aumentado mi posición bajista, quizás... me tenga que convertir en un especulador a medio plazo jaja


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Corto a saco en Santander a 6,64€...



Ya llegó Falcone...


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2009)

Pues nada,lo mismo perdemos pasta y todo...(yo al menos) 

Joder,es que esta haciendo lo que no hace nunca.Ha perdido 5 centimos y el ibex apenas ha bajado...


----------



## pepon26 (23 Abr 2009)

Al final la hostia no fue tal.... ya estamos en verde.

El Ibex está muy fuerte, parece que quiere romper el 9000 .


----------



## bah (23 Abr 2009)

*a saco, paco*






puntos de diferencia con el down jones


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2009)

Cuanto antipatriota hay por aqui


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Abr 2009)

¿por qué no habré comprado GAM? Menudo cohete...
Pasa del resto, va a su bola, subiendo más de un 6%...


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2009)

El san esta teniendo hoy un comportamiento raruno raruno...
Al final las vendo y me conformo con las tablas (es que me quiero ir a dormir un rato y no puedo dejando eso ahi...) 

uff...se las ve con ganas de caer...


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

Me parece que estan vendiendo papel como unos locos, hoy teniamos que haber bajado bastante, no les ha interesado y por eso seguimos aqui, para venderlo lo mas caro posible, si ellos se desacen del papel, debemos quedarnoslo nosotros?.

Cuidado con los largos, se puede ganar poco y el riesgo el alto ahora mismo, estamos en lo alto del segundo hombro.

Yo ya me he puesto corto en acciones y he comprado un par de puts... a esperar, si sigue subiendo... pues nada habra que comprar futuros para cubrirse.

No digo que no pueda subir más, pero mucho cuidado.

Eso sí que nadie me haga caso si no lo tiene claro el por su cuenta.

Suerte.


----------



## pepon26 (23 Abr 2009)

El Ibex está muy alcista (es mi humilde opinión) y todos los demas en consonancia.

Creo que el Ibex se va a 11300.


----------



## pepon26 (23 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Me parece que estan vendiendo papel como unos locos, hoy teniamos que haber bajado bastante, no les ha interesado y por eso seguimos aqui, para venderlo lo mas caro posible, si ellos se desacen del papel, debemos quedarnoslo nosotros?.
> 
> Cuidado con los largos, se puede ganar poco y el riesgo el alto ahora mismo, estamos en lo alto del segundo hombro.
> 
> ...



Totalmente en DESACUERDO contigo. De todas maneras, por eso existe el mercado. Tu vendes, yo compro y a Quien Dios se la dé, S Pedro se la bendiga.


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Abr 2009)

¡ Alabados sean los desacuerdos ! jaja

Sino no habría mercado. De todas formas lo de muy alcista... ¿en que te basas? ¿Técnico? ¿Fundamentales de risa?. Sin Acritud, por supuesto...


----------



## Caída a Plomo (23 Abr 2009)

Se me está haciendo largo


----------



## pepon26 (23 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¡ Alabados sean los desacuerdos ! jaja
> 
> Sino no habría mercado. De todas formas lo de muy alcista... ¿en que te basas? ¿Técnico? ¿Fundamentales de risa?. Sin Acritud, por supuesto...



Yo creo que en los mercados hay varios teoremas; uno de ellos dice: El mercado tocará los cojones al mayor nº posible de gente.

Ahora mismo, los datos económicos son tan malos, la situación económica es tan desastrosa, que todo el mundo está NEGATIVO en la Bolsa, es decir está corto. Unos cortos outright, otros cortos en forma de infrainvertidos respecto a sus benchmarks.

Esta es la razón por la que creo que la bolsa está muy alcista....


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2009)

El caso es que yo estoy mas o menos de acuerdo con Pepon26...

A corto no tengo ni idea,pero de aqui a un año yo creo que esto habra subido bastante.Lo creo (no se si seran pajas mentales mias) porque los tipos de interes ya solo pueden subir y eso hara que la gente salga de la bolsa (los pequeñitos).

Llevamos meses y meses con los tipos yendo hacia abajo y la bolsa idem...
Ahora bien,no tengo ni pajolera idea de que hara hoy 

Coño con el Santander,le esta costando un mundo subir hoy


----------



## pepon26 (23 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El caso es que yo estoy mas o menos de acuerdo con Pepon26...
> 
> A corto no tengo ni idea,pero de aqui a un año yo creo que esto habra subido bastante.Lo creo (no se si seran pajas mentales mias) porque los tipos de interes ya solo pueden subir y eso hara que la gente salga de la bolsa (los pequeñitos).
> 
> ...




Hoy está muy fuerte. Creo que subiremos mas de 100 puntos.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (23 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> El Ibex está muy alcista (es mi humilde opinión) y todos los demas en consonancia.
> 
> Creo que el Ibex se va a 11300.



Para tí, éste


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2009)

Vale,parece que hoy es Tef quien empuja al ibex...no le toca al banquito


----------



## pepon26 (23 Abr 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Para tí, éste



Yo creo que estamos en una RECESION brutal, pero eso no impide que suba la Bolsa.

La Bolsa va a su puta bola.


----------



## tonuel (23 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Coño con el Santander,le esta costando un mundo subir hoy




Y más que le va a costar... :




Saludos


----------



## javso (23 Abr 2009)

Qué pasa hoy con Gamesa?

Esta peli la he visto antes, como le de al Ibex por subir un 2,xx %, Gamesa se planta en +16% como quien no quiere la cosa... habrá que estar atento a yankilandia.


----------



## donpepito (23 Abr 2009)

Tonuel... de verdad que te has abierto una cuenta para operar con CFDs?

Me estoy pensando abrir una cuenta con R4.... con quien trabajas¿?


----------



## pepon26 (23 Abr 2009)

javso dijo:


> Qué pasa hoy con Gamesa?
> 
> Esta peli la he visto antes, como le de al Ibex por subir un 2,xx %, Gamesa se planta en +16% como quien no quiere la cosa... habrá que estar atento a yankilandia.



No me extrañaria que esta tarde vieramos esa pelicula.


----------



## pepon26 (23 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... de verdad que te has abierto una cuenta para operar con CFDs?
> 
> Me estoy pensando abrir una cuenta con R4.... con quien trabajas¿?



Trabajad con futuros, os sale mas rentable por las comisiones.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Y más que le va a costar... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno,a mi plim,acabo de vender las San...no porque este satisfecho con las "enormes" ganancias,pero me parece que va a darse una leche moderada.

Ademas,ver en el podium a Banesto,Popular,Sabadell,Mapfre...me da mal rollito


----------



## tonuel (23 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... de verdad que te has abierto una cuenta para operar con CFDs?
> 
> Me estoy pensando abrir una cuenta con R4.... con quien trabajas¿?



Tengo una cuenta en IGmarkets y en R4, y he hecho algún curso, pero de empezar a operar con CFDs reales nada de nada... de momento sólo con HF virtuales que se duerme más tranquilo... 




Saludos


----------



## pepon26 (23 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Tengo una cuenta en IGmarkets y en R4, y he hecho algún curso, pero de empezar a operar con CFDs reales nada de nada... de momento sólo con HF virtuales que se duerme más tranquilo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prueba con Interactive Brokers, son los mejores.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2009)

Como empiece a subir despues de haber vendido yo voy a pensar seriamente en agenciarme una de estas...solo aviso


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Prueba con Interactive Brokers, son los mejores.



Que tal funcionan, la plataforma es en ingles no?, cuanto es la cuenta minima, el dinero te lo convierten a dolares?, es que me lo estoy pensando, como son las comisiones? por ejemplo un futuro de mini ibex, o un futuro de eurostoxx?.


----------



## pepon26 (23 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Como empiece a subir despues de haber vendido yo voy a pensar seriamente en agenciarme una de estas...solo aviso



Hombre de poca fe....

Creo que el Ibes extá muy ALCISTA.


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Y más que le va a costar... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normal se estan deshaciendo de todo el papel del mundo,

Alguien se ha pardo a pensar que para igularse con nuestro nivel el S&P tiene que subir en la apertura cerca de 20 puntos respecto al cierre de ayer? que ha pasado¿? han descubierto la fusion en frio?

Edito, me he equivocado son un poco más de 10 puntos.


----------



## pepon26 (23 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Que tal funcionan, la plataforma es en ingles no?, cuanto es la cuenta minima, el dinero te lo convierten a dolares?, es que me lo estoy pensando, como son las comisiones? por ejemplo un futuro de mini ibex, o un futuro de eurostoxx?.



Plataforma en Ingles.
Cuenta minima 15.000$. 
Fut Ibex: 3€ (el grande)


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Plataforma en Ingles.
> Cuenta minima 15.000$.
> Fut Ibex: 3€ (el grande)



Y el del eurostoxx que es el que mas me interesa?

Y muchas gracias que se me olvidaba.


----------



## Perchas (23 Abr 2009)

Necesito vuestra ayuda:

Tengo un amigo que metió en La Caixa por recomendación del sinvergüenza de su director, unas titulaciones referenciadas al al indice Nykey ellos le llaman nº 5, de estas ha perdido aproximadamente un 70% de la inversión, y del Eurostock nº 55 habrá perdido un 55% de la inversión.

Yo no tengo ni idea de esto, pero le he dicho que lo venda todo y se olvide de la basura que recomiendas estos listos.

Que hace, ¿vende, aguanta?

Gracias de antemano.

P.D. los cachondos mejor no digáis nada, ya se lo que vais a contestar.


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

Perchas dijo:


> Necesito vuestra ayuda:
> 
> Tengo un amigo que metió en La Caixa por recomendación del sinvergüenza de su director, unas titulaciones referenciadas al al indice Nykey ellos le llaman nº 5, de estas ha perdido aproximadamente un 70% de la inversión, y del Eurostock nº 55 habrá perdido un 55% de la inversión.
> 
> ...



Sobre el tema de las hipotecas multidividisa hay mucha informacion en la pagina Web de Rankia dentro del Blog de Francisco Llinares, hay una pestaña, espera te pongo el enlace. 

Blog de Francisco Llinares Coloma


----------



## chudire (23 Abr 2009)

Perchas dijo:


> Necesito vuestra ayuda:
> 
> Tengo un amigo que metió en La Caixa por recomendación del sinvergüenza de su director, unas titulaciones referenciadas al al indice Nykey ellos le llaman nº 5, de estas ha perdido aproximadamente un 70% de la inversión, y del Eurostock nº 55 habrá perdido un 55% de la inversión.
> 
> ...



Va a ser dificil recomendarte algo mínimamente serio si no tenemos todos los datos de la inversión, plazos, cantidades, clausulas raras y demás. En prinicipio tu amigo parece haberse convertido en un inversor a largo plazo.


----------



## tonuel (23 Abr 2009)

chudire dijo:


> Va a ser dificil recomendarte algo mínimamente serio si no tenemos todos los datos de la inversión, plazos, cantidades, clausulas raras y demás. En prinicipio tu amigo *parece haberse convertido en un inversor a largo plazo*.




De muy largo plazo diria yo... por decirle algo bonito... 




Saludos


----------



## Caída a Plomo (23 Abr 2009)

Se va acercando mayo, y ya sabéis lo que se dice......

*Sell in May and go away*

Yo iría deshaciendo cartera ya.


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Abr 2009)

hoy habla el lider de lo de gm??


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Abr 2009)

Habiendo perdido ya un 70%, no le queda otra opción que la de joerse... total, ya que va a perder ¿ un 30% ?.

No le des muchos consejos a tu amigo, que como suba y halla vendido se acordará de ti.

Un saludo y mis condolencias, aquí todos sabemos lo que son las perdidas y lo que joden.


----------



## pepon26 (23 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Y el del eurostoxx que es el que mas me interesa?
> 
> Y muchas gracias que se me olvidaba.



Yo usé la cuenta de IB durante algún tiempo, ahora ya no la uso. No me acuerdo lo que cobraban por el EuroStock.

Si tienes pasta en Serio, te aconsejaria Fortis Nederland.

Saldo minimo: 100.000€.
Coste Ibex Plus: 0.9€/lot
Coste EuroStock: 0.4€/lot


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Abr 2009)

Corto a saco con Mapfre a 2,13 tengo una cuenta pendiente con este valor..


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Abr 2009)

Puesta orden de venta en corto a Gamesa a a 13.2


----------



## pepon26 (23 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corto a saco con Mapfre a 2,13 tengo una cuenta pendiente con este valor..



Suerte.

Para que suba con fuerza un mercado es necesrio que haya cortos...


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Abr 2009)

Ufff a mi Gamesa me da cosita... es muy traicionera.

Yo ando ya demasiado cargado de cortos, no me arriesgo más.

Edito: Pepon... tengo ganas de ponerte un "owned" GRANDE jaja


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Abr 2009)

Un pajarito me acaba de mandar un sms : banks sell short
A por ellos!


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Abr 2009)

Jaja, espero que estés en lo cierto... (tengo 30 mil) en corto así que ya veras...

BKK: Rueda de prensa Urgente!! ¿Qué pasa?

Vuelvo a editar: Joder que me da un ataque jaja... como sea bueno la cago...


----------



## donpepito (23 Abr 2009)

Podemos hacer un listado de cortos de los miembros... voy a operar en unos minutos con R4, ya tengo todo preparado.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Podemos hacer un listado de cortos de los miembros... voy a operar en unos minutos con R4, ya tengo todo preparado.



Ten cuidado los cortos crean una gran adicción


----------



## Bayne (23 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ten cuidado los cortos crean una gran adicción



Gran verdad, llevo semanas sin operar, pero cuando lo he hecho he ganado más con ellos que largo, da como más gustirrinín ganar poniéndose corto. El neto es negativo todavía :


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Abr 2009)

BBK: Xabier de Irala dimite de su cargo de presidente (medios)

¿Motivos personales? o bien la caja es un caos...


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Yo usé la cuenta de IB durante algún tiempo, ahora ya no la uso. No me acuerdo lo que cobraban por el EuroStock.
> 
> Si tienes pasta en Serio, te aconsejaria Fortis Nederland.
> 
> ...



Gracias a ese precio sí se puede operar, pero 100.000 lereles...mucha tela, pero gracias de todos modos.


----------



## Bayne (23 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Un pajarito me acaba de mandar un sms : banks sell short
> A por ellos!



¿¿Me garantizas que ese pajarito me permite ponerme corto en bancos e irme a comer tranquilo???


----------



## donpepito (23 Abr 2009)

Union fenosa... -43%


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Abr 2009)

A lo mejor ese mensaje está basado en el rumor de que el test a los bancos USA, lo han endurecido... Necesitan cabezas de Turco.

Ya veremos...


----------



## Speculo (23 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Union fenosa... -43%



Conozco a un tío que se puso corto el día después de la OPA.
Debe de estar descojonándose...


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

Venga sin verguenza, si no lo digo exploto:

TODAY IS THE DAY

GUANAZO IS COMING

Si no es así, aprovecho para despedirme del foro, y el Nelson lo quiero bien grande.


----------



## awai (23 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Venga sin verguenza, si no lo digo exploto:
> 
> TODAY IS THE DAY
> 
> ...



No te vayas hombre, todos los equivocamos, mira yo vendi las san, un dia que subio 0,15 más (desde mi venta)
Y recuerda que el dinero es efimero


----------



## javso (23 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Venga sin verguenza, si no lo digo exploto:
> 
> TODAY IS THE DAY
> 
> ...



Pues a mí no me lo parece. Es más, creo que voy a comprar unas repsoles


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Abr 2009)

Los Bancos algo saben...
Yo aumento mi apuesta a corto.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Abr 2009)

Gamesa ya no tiene mas recorrido al alza y muestra agotamiento,puede dar un buen bajon como el ibex de un achuchon a la baja.


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> No te vayas hombre, todos los equivocamos, mira yo vendi las san, un dia que subio 0,15 más (desde mi venta)
> Y recuerda que *el dinero es efimero *



Y tanto, como estoy a punto de experimentar.


----------



## shamus (23 Abr 2009)

javso dijo:


> Es más, creo que voy a comprar unas repsoles



Con 2 cojones xD. Pienso en los eurines que tengo bloqueados en repsol hasta que pueda vender y me pongo malo...

Por cierto , y pienso que hoy acabamos en verde y con SAN 1% arriba. El guanazo en condiciones lo guardaria para mañana que precisamente es el mulder day si no me equivoco.

A ver que tal.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Abr 2009)

Mil puntos con el cierre de ayer del DJI la ostia va a ser de escandalo


----------



## javso (23 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Con 2 cojones xD. Pienso en los eurines que tengo bloqueados en repsol hasta que pueda vender y me pongo malo...
> 
> Por cierto , y pienso que hoy acabamos en verde y con SAN 1% arriba. El guanazo en condiciones lo guardaria para mañana que precisamente es el mulder day si no me equivoco.
> 
> A ver que tal.



Yo pienso lo mismo, el guanazo viene mañana. Hoy toca subidas moderadas de alrededor del 1%.


----------



## javso (23 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Con 2 cojones xD. Pienso en los eurines que tengo bloqueados en repsol hasta que pueda vender y me pongo malo...



Y por cierto, yo tengo un pastón bloqueado en Iberdrola desde hace mas de 3 meses, las tengo a 6,28 nada menos, así que ya ves. Las dejaré en herencia.


----------



## donpepito (23 Abr 2009)

Si... pero veo a USA con ganas de remontar.... y el IBEX se apunta otra fiesta!


----------



## tonuel (23 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Union fenosa... -43%





Speculo dijo:


> Conozco a un tío que se puso corto el día después de la OPA.
> Debe de estar descojonándose...




Menudo cabronazo el que le dió al botón... 




Y todo ello desde los 18€... eso es pegarse una buena hostia y lo demás son tonterias... 



Saludos


----------



## chudire (23 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Menudo cabronazo el que le dió al botón...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya certificado guapo que te has marcado, eh tonuel?


----------



## chollero (23 Abr 2009)

corporacion dermoestetica +45% ! han patentado el implante de pene con silicona !


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

No sabeis que tranquilidad me da el ver que solo yo veo el guanazo, porque si no es asi, el guanazo va a ser en mi casa. Los gritos vendran del sur.


----------



## tonuel (23 Abr 2009)

chudire dijo:


> Vaya certificado guapo que te has marcado, eh tonuel?




Qué lastima que ya no esté en el ibex... 




Saludos


----------



## chollero (23 Abr 2009)

que te pasa percebo, en ocasiones ves plusvalias?


----------



## tonuel (23 Abr 2009)

chollero dijo:


> corporacion dermoestetica +45% ! han patentado el implante de pene con silicona !



Eh tenido que ir a ver la cotización para creérmelo... pasamos de la época de las tetas a la de los penes... :o



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (23 Abr 2009)

Bankinter ampliará capital tras adquirir Línea Directa para reforzar su solvencia - 1189371 - 23/04/09 - elEconomista.es


Saludos


----------



## chudire (23 Abr 2009)

chollero dijo:


> corporacion dermoestetica +45% ! han patentado el implante de pene con silicona !



No te creas que lo entiendo del todo bien... se supone que la silicona es blandita, cosa que en ciertos menesteres es más bien contraproducente.


----------



## donpepito (23 Abr 2009)

Es por cuestiones psicologicas...


----------



## chollero (23 Abr 2009)

supongo que llevara alguna estructura interna de fibra de carbono


----------



## donpepito (23 Abr 2009)

He estado leyendo que cada día que conservas las posiciones cortas, te abonan un tanto por ciento, me puede alguien ampliar?


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Abr 2009)

Si...a euribor menos un 2.25... oséa nada jaja


----------



## donpepito (23 Abr 2009)

Vale, es por si me tengo que quedar unos días "abierto" sueles vender en intradia o mantienes hasta que el viento es favorable?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He estado leyendo que cada día que conservas las posiciones cortas, te abonan un tanto por ciento, me puede alguien ampliar?



Si,en interdin es euribor - 1,75% o algo asi,unos centimillos poca cosa

No hay problema en quedarse corto varios dias,es lo que suelo hacer yo por si te quedas pillado


----------



## pyn (23 Abr 2009)

Unión Fenosa hace millonarios a más de uno hoy...


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Abr 2009)

Veo mucho interés por los penes artificiales por el foro...

Fuera de SAN a 6,63 (saltó el bendito STOP), entré a 6,45... así que me he ido a comer por ahí.


----------



## javso (23 Abr 2009)

Volvemos al rojo. Pero es para tomar impulso en cuanto abran los americanos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Abr 2009)

javso dijo:


> Volvemos al rojo. Pero es para tomar impulso en cuanto abran los americanos.



Impulso para abajo jajajaja


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Abr 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Unión Fenosa hace millonarios a más de uno hoy...



como los que operan tetas y culos


----------



## awai (23 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> como los que operan tetas y culos



y penes 


Curiosidad: he puesto solo "y penes" en la contestacion y me ha puesto que el mensaje es muy corto, ya estan los de corporacion dermoestetica haciendo publicidad


----------



## Pabajista (23 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> y penes
> 
> 
> Curiosidad: he puesto solo "y penes" en la contestacion y me ha puesto que el mensaje es muy corto, ya estan los de corporacion dermoestetica haciendo publicidad



Al menos no te ha puesto.. *TU* mensaje es muy corto...


----------



## chollero (23 Abr 2009)

El banco estadounidense Citigroup ha realizado un informe en el que se muestra más pesimista con España de lo que lo hizo ayer el FMI, al pronosticar que nuestra economía podría contrarse un 3%. Citi amplía su contracción al 3,6% en 2009, e indica que en 2010 será del 0,6%, con una tasa de paro del 21,3%, pese a la relativa mejora de la economía global

una tasa del 21,3% + la manipulacion de los datos + un pronostico optimista = 30% de paro, eso si es una tasa de champion league, agarraos las calandras...


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Abr 2009)

chollero dijo:


> El banco estadounidense Citigroup ha realizado un informe en el que se muestra más pesimista con España de lo que lo hizo ayer el FMI, al pronosticar que nuestra economía podría contrarse un 3%. Citi amplía su contracción al 3,6% en 2009, e indica que en 2010 será del 0,6%, con una tasa de paro del 21,3%, pese a la relativa mejora de la economía global
> 
> una tasa del 21,3% + la manipulacion de los datos + un pronostico optimista = 30% de paro, eso si es una tasa de champion league, agarraos las calandras...



¿A que vas corto? jaja
Un saludo


----------



## chollero (23 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Veo mucho interés por los penes artificiales por el foro...
> 
> Fuera de SAN a 6,63 (saltó el bendito STOP), entré a 6,45... así que me he ido a comer por ahí.



es que el tamaño importa, no es lo mismo estar corto que estar largo en iberdrola


----------



## carvil (23 Abr 2009)

Buenos mediodias

Toyota Motor Corp Reports March Global output 392.9K units (-50% y/y) - Domestic output at 161.3K, -58% y/y - Exports at 79.8K, -68% y/y

"Nissan Motor Co., Ltd Reports March Global output 172.2K units (-45% y/y) - Domestic vehicle output -56% to 61.9K units - Exports at 25.2K, down 66% y/y"

Mazda Motor Corp March global output -55% y/y to 57.5K units; Global sales fall 7.5% to 1.27M units - Domestic output -57% to 42.4K units. - Exports -53% to 32K units.

"Honda Motor Co Ltd Reports March global output -38% y/y to 215.8K units - Domestic vehicle output -40% to 61.6K units. - Exports -58% to 22.5K units."


----------



## shamus (23 Abr 2009)

• 15:01 (BMS) - EE.UU.: CIT Group publica pérdidas por acción 1T 2009: -$1,30; Prev.: -$0,45 

Y eso?. No iban a tener beneficios?.

Que si , que mienten como bellacos , pero pasar de beneficios en el primer trimestre a una caida del triple de lo previsto es tela de jevi.

Me extrañaria que no se castigue severamente su cotizacion , podria ser carne de cortos.


----------



## donpepito (23 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> • 15:01 (BMS) - EE.UU.: CIT Group publica pérdidas por acción 1T 2009: -$1,30; Prev.: -$0,45
> 
> Y eso?. No iban a tener beneficios?.
> 
> ...




3.41
-0.11 (-3.12%)

CIT GROUP NO CONFUNDIR CON C -CITI- :


----------



## shamus (23 Abr 2009)

Joder , y yo pensando que la falta de I final era una errata xD.


----------



## donpepito (23 Abr 2009)

Entonces hay guano -me conformo con cierre en rojo- ?????


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Abr 2009)

El sp se resiste...

Edito:Vía libre...


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Abr 2009)

Uy, que ha pasado de repente... TODO AL ROJO.


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

Dios que nervios, sera hoy?, sera hoy?.


----------



## javso (23 Abr 2009)

Tranquilos, tranquilos, el DJ se da la vuelta...


----------



## Speculo (23 Abr 2009)

Siguiendo el SP, va respetando a la perfección la parte baja de un mini canal entre 846-848. 
Ya digo que transcurre el asunto sobre la parte baja y si tiene que romper, va a ser por ahí.

Edit: Hablo del objetivo del canal, no del precio actual, claro está


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

Lo que sea pero que sea ya, que indecision.


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Abr 2009)

Yo creo que está recogiendo pasajeros...


----------



## Kujire (23 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... Casas*

Las ventas de viviendas de segunda mano bajan el 3 % en febrero y se revisa a la subida del mes anterior de +5,1 % a +4,9%



> Obama se reune con las empresas de Tarjetas de Créditos, como os comenté hace un tiempo, casi todas han decidido incrementar comisiones e intereses que cargan a sus clientes, curiosamente los ingresos por tarjetas suponen en la actualidad una porción muy importante de los ingresos de los bancos y demás emisores entre el 15% y el 25%, esta proporción es mayor en el caso de empresas especialistas en tarjetas. Obama va a hacer hoy el paripé de tirar de orejas a estos chicos malos, pero también a todos los americanos que les encanta tirar del plástico yeah, incluída yo que a veces me paso:


----------



## Speculo (23 Abr 2009)

Pues no rompe. Me va a salir una telaraña en el dedo.

Y encima se amplía el rango.


----------



## kokaine (23 Abr 2009)

Pues con el dividendo que se avecina el 1 de mayo en SAN , me parece que a niveles de 6.50 no es mala compra.


----------



## donpepito (23 Abr 2009)

kokaine dijo:


> Pues con el dividendo que se avecina el 1 de mayo en SAN , me parece que a niveles de 6.50 no es mala compra.



Pero si el div se lava el mismo día... para que deseas asumir riesgos?


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Abr 2009)

Esto parece un partido de tenis, pero apostando jaja


----------



## Pabajista (23 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Esto parece un partido de tenis, pero apostando jaja



Iguales o Ventaja?


----------



## Speculo (23 Abr 2009)

Rompe por abajo.... No... Sí... No.... Joder... Qué pesados...

Ya ni partido de tenis. Se ha quedado con la bola el árbitro.


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Abr 2009)

Por ahora desventaja...(para mi), pero nuestro jugador, Ibex solo necesita un poco de moral, para perder el partido


----------



## Pabajista (23 Abr 2009)

Este segundo amago no nos lo estamos tragando tan facilmente, en el primero ha picado mucha gente, pero en este no entra nadie...


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

A ver si asi....

Pues parece que al final no va a ser hoy, mecachis....


----------



## kokaine (23 Abr 2009)

No me refiero a aguantar hasta el dia del dividendo, sino que la van a hacer subir un poco mas hasta el 1 de mayo y a partir de ahi....


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Abr 2009)

Google cae, esto se puede empezar acelerar.


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

Esto hoy no rompe


----------



## tonuel (23 Abr 2009)

Hay que tener fe hamijos... hay que tener fe... :o



Saludos


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

Fe es lo que me ha sobrado esta mañana, ahora mismo.... no se, lo veo muy lento.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Abr 2009)

Cierro cortos del popular,aguanto Cintra,Gamesa y Mapfre


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

Nada, nada, que hoy otra vez que no.......


----------



## Speculo (23 Abr 2009)

Creo que esto ya es bajista al 90% . Van a joder a los que estén largos a un cuarto de hora del final.
O puede que se esperen y así pillar a más mañana en la apertura..


----------



## Kujire (23 Abr 2009)

Capitán tonuel, preparados para inmersión!


----------



## chudire (23 Abr 2009)

Mierda, tenía que haber vendido antes. IBR 2,99


----------



## tonuel (23 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Capitán tonuel, preparados para inmersión!



Póselo en el fondo... 


Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2009)

Vaya,pues el caso es que antes de irme a dormir le habia puesto una orden de compra al San a 6,45 por si sonaba la flauta...y coño,ha sonado :

Aguanten la inmersion un poco,que no hay prisa


----------



## tonuel (23 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya,pues el caso es que antes de irme a dormir le habia puesto una orden de compra al San a 6,45 por si sonaba la flauta...y coño,ha sonado :
> 
> Aguanten la inmersion un poco,que no hay prisa




Se está empezando a mojar los pies... 




Saludos


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Capitán tonuel, preparados para inmersión!



Marinero Percebo, listo, cortos 1 y dos en toberas.....

AUUUUUUUAAAAA, AUUUUUUAAAAAA.


----------



## chudire (23 Abr 2009)

Cabrones no agobiéis!


----------



## Kujire (23 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... BAC*

El CEO de BAC ha mentido y ocultado información a los accionistas, según se ha sabido de sus declaraciones ante el fiscal de NY. A petición de Bernanke y Paulson ocultó las pérdidas reales de Merryll Linch.:, y se le presionó para que comprara Merryl.

...se pide su cabeza en bandeja

Ken Lewis pone en una situación muy dificil , a Bernanke y al anterior secre del tesoro Henry Paulson... y por supuesto, al no respectar la diligencia que se supone a un CEO con sus acctas e inclumplir la ley al mentir se le avecina un futuro más bien corto al frente de BAC


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Abr 2009)

Yo me arriesgo para mañana, no vendo mis cortos...
Hasta mañana ^__^


----------



## Kujire (23 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Marinero Percebo, listo, cortos 1 y dos en toberas.....
> 
> AUUUUUUUAAAAA, AUUUUUUAAAAAA.



me lo paso pipa asustando a la gente .. cuando saco el "carro" a dar un paseo por la bahía jiji


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2009)

No tenia que haber aguantado hasta la subasta,me temo...

Bueno,no ha sido tan grave...ya no soy accionista del Santander.Fue bonito mientras duro


----------



## Pabajista (23 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No tenia que haber aguantado hasta la subasta,me temo...



Como diria Gadalf, corred insensatos!!


----------



## Kujire (23 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... GM*

GM le ofrece Opel a Fiat .... esto pasa cuando Fiat está en conversaciones para incrementar su posición en Chrysler .... sólo para torpedear?


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Abr 2009)

caf a este paso llega a 300... es candidato al ibex al final o no?


----------



## chudire (23 Abr 2009)

fuck,
sablazo de última hora. Que Dios nos pille confesados para mañana...


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> me lo paso pipa asustando a la gente .. cuando saco el "carro" a dar un paseo por la bahía jiji



Espera cinco minutos, que los H************ de P******, han saboteado el torpedo 2, no se que leches dicen de garantias, dios mio esto es un infierno, da igual sin brazos, enfilemos rumbo hacia coordenadas 830 y allí...... Triunfo o muerte.


----------



## Tupper (23 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> me lo paso pipa asustando a la gente .. cuando saco el "carro" a dar un paseo por la bahía jiji



Hay veces que no sé cuando bromeas o cuando hablas en serio.


----------



## Tupper (23 Abr 2009)

Pabajista dijo:


> Como diria Gadalf, corred insensatos!!



Ga*n*dalf.


----------



## donpepito (23 Abr 2009)

Esos cortos para CRITERIA ... ya lo adverti!!!!!!


----------



## Pabajista (23 Abr 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Ga*n*dalf.



Es verdad, con las prisas del cierre pasan estas cosas...


----------



## Tupper (23 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> El CEO de BAC ha mentido y ocultado información a los accionistas, según se ha sabido de sus declaraciones ante el fiscal de NY. A petición de Bernanke y Paulson ocultó las pérdidas reales de Merryll Linch.:, y se le presionó para que comprara Merryl.
> 
> ...se pide su cabeza en bandeja
> 
> Ken Lewis pone en una situación muy dificil , a Bernanke y al anterior secre del tesoro Henry Paulson... y por supuesto, al no respectar la diligencia que se supone a un CEO con sus acctas e inclumplir la ley al mentir se le avecina un futuro más bien corto al frente de BAC



BofA's Lewis Says He Was Told To Be Quiet on Merrill - CEOs * US * News * Story - CNBC.com


----------



## wsleone (23 Abr 2009)

Unión Penosa *-34,61%* :


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Ga*n*dalf.



Y ya si me apuras,diría tiene acento en la i  (o tilde)

Bueno,hoy dije que acabamos en colorado despues de entrar moderadamente en verde y diria que lo he clavado (quizas me excedi un poco con lo del 1%)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Abr 2009)

Que chuleo lo de la subasta de Mapfre...
Me da que voy a estar con estos cortos una temporadita


----------



## Kujire (23 Abr 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Hay veces que no sé cuando bromeas o cuando hablas en serio.



[modo Nelson ON]
no te preocupes hamijo, que cuando nos pongamos serios: ... habrá para tod@s:
[modo Nelson OFF]

yo ya tengo mi saquito de guano ... del gueno eh? directamente importado del Loroparque, ante todo producto nacional que no falte!


----------



## donpepito (23 Abr 2009)

Esta tarde he activado el soft de R4... es muy bueno.... me gusta la rapidez para dar las ordenes en subasta, etc.


----------



## donpepito (23 Abr 2009)

Kujire.... llevaba un par de días sin mirar BAC, parece que no quiere romper los 9.00USD, espero que C toque los 3.70USD para lanzar las que me quedan.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Unión Penosa *-34,61%* :



Joder,pues a llegado a tocar los 7,56
Se sabe por que esta haciendo honor a su apelativo de esa manera? :

Ah,que se va a fusionar con GN y se la van a meter doblada a los accionistas de UF...


----------



## tonuel (23 Abr 2009)

Abajo el periscopio...!!! 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (23 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder,pues a llegado a tocar los 7,56
> Se sabe por que esta haciendo honor a su apelativo de esa manera? :
> 
> Ah,que se va a fusionar con GN y se la van a meter doblada a los accionistas de UF...



Unión Fenosa aprueba la fusión con Gas Natural: el canje será de tres acciones por cada cinco de la eléctrica - 1 - 1188941 - 23/04/09 - elEconomista.es



Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2009)

Ya,ya...es que tiendo a mandar el post a las primeras de cambio...luego edito 

Casi que iban a necesitar la recortada mas que yo


----------



## donpepito (23 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Unión Fenosa aprueba la fusión con Gas Natural: el canje será de tres acciones por cada cinco de la eléctrica - 1 - 1188941 - 23/04/09 - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



No tiene sentido tradear con UNF ahora, conociendo a los amigos de la caixa, etc... GAS NATURAL... para tener un rally en poco tiempo, de este modo dejarán buen sabor de boca, con el pufo a los que no fueron a la OPA.

Esto mismo puede pasar cualquier día con ENDESA... cuando lanzen una OPA a por minoritarios a 10,00€ o menos.


----------



## Kujire (23 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Abajo el periscopio...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos





A la órden Capitán ... Eeeeeee tenemos una goteritas capitán:.... pero de momento nada preocupante, esperemos a coger velocidad


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

Espera que me parece que al Grumete se le ha olvidado cerrar la escotilla, mejor lo dejamos para otro dia porque como le de al comandante Touner por darle a la palanquita para abajo tienen que venir los rusos con uno submarino nuclear a rescatarnos.


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

Ante la poca marcha que nos dan los yankis aqui os traigo al super heroe que todo lo arreglara, nada menos que..... EL CAPITAN MUEEETEE


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QeZtDuqaT00&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QeZtDuqaT00&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## donpepito (23 Abr 2009)

Arcelor Mittal, es la ELEGIDA para el hueco que ha dejado en el IBEX UNION FENOSA.


----------



## rosonero (23 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Ante la poca marcha que nos dan los yankis aqui os traigo al super heroe que todo lo arreglara, nada menos que..... EL CAPITAN MUEEETEE
> 
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QeZtDuqaT00&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QeZtDuqaT00&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




Qué buenos son!!!!!!! Ja ja ja Quiere trabajar en una caja de ahorros 

Hoy he estado missing por la celebración de Sant Jordi y tal y tal, veo que tampoco me he perdido mucho.

Saludos


----------



## Kujire (23 Abr 2009)

*Aburrrrimiento....*

no recuerdo cuando fué la última vez que mantuve un largo sin apenas ganancia sin tener que retocar nada, estático ... tanto tiempo, fuí a comer .... volví.... tomé un café...... y otro ..... tuve alguna reunión .... y nada ahí seguía el muy c***** ...más de una vez se me pasó mandarlo a la porra.... pero claro si no pierdo ni gano, pues mamasita que me quede como estoy .... hasta para poner stops esto tiene su ciencia .... esto tiene muy mala pinta mucho papel papel y papel, si esto fuera un partido habría hinchas gritando tongo tongo!!!

Cárpatos nos viene con estas .....



> Pues bien, la bolsa está en un plan en el corto plazo que uno la ve como esa calle tan estrecha. Con una volatilidad literalmente infernal, y uno ya no sabe si vender, comprar, estar neutral o dedicarse a otra cosa. Tremendo. Especialmente el futuro del mini S&P que parece un bingo.



fijo que lo escribió por la mañana:


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Abr 2009)

No se si era en ese u en otro de sus comentarios que el Sr. Carpatos, comentaba que los Bancos con sus potentes ordenadores estaban haciendo trading a ultra-corto plazo.

Lo dicho... para mi que estoy Corto (  ) hay tongo... yo me cago en to lo que se menea. Ya he echo mil cosas esta tarde e igual el jodio...

Paciencia, otra no nos queda, ahora si que es sospechosa la cantidad de papel que está cambiando de manos en un margen tan corto de puntos.

Realmente no tengo ni idea de lo que puede significar... a más no llego ^^!

Buenas noches-tardes a todos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Abr 2009)

Perchas dijo:


> Necesito vuestra ayuda:
> 
> Tengo un amigo que metió en La Caixa por recomendación del sinvergüenza de su director, unas titulaciones referenciadas al al indice Nykey ellos le llaman nº 5, de estas ha perdido aproximadamente un 70% de la inversión, y del Eurostock nº 55 habrá perdido un 55% de la inversión.
> 
> ...



Los pezqueñines asumiendo pérdidas del 70%.

Capitulación, más claro el agua.


----------



## Kujire (23 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> No se si era en ese u en otro de sus comentarios que el Sr. Carpatos, comentaba que los Bancos con sus potentes ordenadores estaban haciendo trading a ultra-corto plazo.
> 
> Lo dicho... para mi que estoy Corto (  ) hay tongo... yo me cago en to lo que se menea. Ya he echo mil cosas esta tarde e igual el jodio...
> 
> ...



El problema es saber a qué juegan, y luego tener las herramientas para jugar, de cualquier forma no hay computadora que pueda batir a un humano en este juego ... ocurre también que hoy ha habido subasta de bonos de la FED por lo que la gente estaba en dudas sobre qué comprar,.... papel? o papel higienico claro


----------



## chameleon (23 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Los pezqueñines asumiendo pérdidas del 70%.
> 
> Capitulación, más claro el agua.



yo sé quien es 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ItVAphLddlk&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ItVAphLddlk&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Riviera (23 Abr 2009)

Viendo el arreon final los resultados de microsoft no parecen ser malos


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

Toma Guanazo´s day, me he lucido como adivino, de todas maneras sigo con la mosca detras de la oreja, esta mañana se han inflado a vender papel en europa, sin dejar apenas subir los indices y esta tarde más de lo mismo, menos mal que por lo menos les he sacado un buen dinerete comprando volatilidad, ya podrían estar así de por vida, pero me parece que se les véa tan claro no va a ser siempre. 

Para mañana el ibex campeon a buscar nuevas cotas, el problema es que le van a tirar papel a montañas, guias de telefono de papel, así que lo que no suba en la apertura, despues no creo que le den mucho recorrido, anda que no tienen ganas los amigos de botin de soltar sus acciones (que raro perderán los dividendos ), así que nada yo mañana a aguantar un pequeño chaparron y devolver lo que me dieron a ultima hora por mis cortos, pero de los maximos del viernes no creo que pasemos.... luego los yankis.... no se hoy han soltado papel a gusto, mañana o nos pegan el viaje o siguen con lo mismo... pero bueno eso ya se verá, ya no vale ni el analis tecnico, ni el fundamental, ni na, como no te lo diga el que maneja este cotarro... apañao vas.

Suerte a todos.

PD: Prometo no anunciar mas Guanazo´s days... pero es que me parecio....


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> El problema es saber a qué juegan, y luego tener las herramientas para jugar, de cualquier forma no hay computadora que pueda batir a un humano en este juego ... ocurre también que hoy ha habido subasta de bonos de la FED por lo que la gente estaba en dudas sobre qué comprar,.... papel? o papel higienico claro



Depende del humano, a mi probablemente contra un zx spectrum tendría serios problemas.







Ahhhh, que tiempos, el manic miner...


----------



## chameleon (23 Abr 2009)

se habla de los 3600 del dow por un colapso de los bonos americanos, y de todo lo referenciado el $

eso equivale a los 2900 del Ibex

se habla de meses para que esto suceda


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> se habla de los 3600 del dow por un colapso de los bonos americanos, y de todo lo referenciado el $
> 
> eso equivale a los 2900 del Ibex
> 
> se habla de meses para que esto suceda



Cuantos meses?, más que nada para ir reservando mi billete de avion para Nueva York, siempre he querido conocer la City, pero claro si no es alojado en el Astoria no tiene gracia, a ver si al nuevo cambio me compensa.

Por cierto si el dinero tambien pasa a ser papel sin valor (como las acciones) nos vamos a liar cada vez que digamos que estan colocando mucho papel...


----------



## muyuu (23 Abr 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> yo sé quien es
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ItVAphLddlk&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ItVAphLddlk&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Pues sí es verdad que hay mucho mentiroso. La grandísima mayoría de la gente que haya tenido mucho en bolsa todo el año, ha palmado pasta a reventar... pero quizás no mole decirlo


----------



## evidente (23 Abr 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> se habla de los 3600 del dow por un colapso de los bonos americanos, y de todo lo referenciado el $
> 
> eso equivale a los 2900 del Ibex
> 
> se habla de meses para que esto suceda




de este colapso vienen hablando ya desde el 2006; no es posible imaginar las consecuencias de un fenómeno de esta magnitud; LEAP 2020 es uno que más predica este apocalipsis...jeje..no le veo ni pies ni cabeza..ya que si hablan del enorme nivel de deud americano, hay otros que en relación a su pib están en una situación similar.


----------



## awai (23 Abr 2009)

juer si el ibex toca 2900 estaré en las próximas juntas generales de Santander, Endesa e Inditex xq comparé medio IBEX ^__^


----------



## tonuel (23 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> PD: Prometo no anunciar mas Guanazo´s days... pero es que me parecio....




Diossss... salgo del camarote y me encuentro con ésto... cuando pille al segundo lo tiro por la borda... :




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (23 Abr 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> se habla de los 3600 del dow por un colapso de los bonos americanos, y de todo lo referenciado el $
> 
> eso equivale a los 2900 del Ibex
> 
> se habla de meses para que esto suceda



Niño lo vaticina para enero... ya veremos... :o


Yo me reafirmo en los 3500... 



Saludos


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Capitán tonuel, preparados para inmersión!



NO es por nada, pero ya es la segunda inmersión fallida que llevamos, no tengo nada en contra de Tonuel, pero creo que para la proxima deberíamos buscarnos un comandante de confianza.


----------



## tonuel (23 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> NO es por nada, pero ya es la segunda inmersión fallida que llevamos, no tengo nada en contra de Tonuel, pero creo que para la proxima deberíamos buscarnos un comandante de confianza.





Te estaba buscando... salta de mi submarino o te ato a un torpedo... :


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Te estaba buscando... salta de mi submarino o te ato a un torpedo... :



Eh, eh, que yo he hecho todo lo que he podído, he metido cortos hasta queme han saltado las garantías, ha sido el grumete Apolo que se ha negado en rotundo a meterse largo en Santander.


----------



## awai (23 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Eh, eh, que yo he hecho todo lo que he podído, he metido cortos hasta queme han saltado las garantías, ha sido el grumete Apolo que se ha negado en rotundo a meterse largo en Santander.



Y eso que Apolo era un buen indicador


----------



## tonuel (23 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Eh, eh, que yo he hecho todo lo que he podído, he metido cortos hasta que me han saltado las garantías, ha sido el grumete Apolo que se ha negado en rotundo a meterse largo en Santander.




*Macagoentodoloquesemenea...* :


Me voy al camarote a escuchar a Becerra mientras me recupero del cabreo...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Abr 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> se habla de los 3600 del dow por un colapso de los bonos americanos, y de todo lo referenciado el $
> 
> eso equivale a los 2900 del Ibex
> 
> se habla de meses para que esto suceda



Mira, cuando oigo estas cosas me pongo malo, a lo mejor sucede, no digo nada, pero coño, vamos a ser coherentes.

¿Cómo se va a desplomar el dólar a la vez que el mercado de bonos?

Si se hunde el mercado de bonos los tipos de interés USA suben a la estratosfera.

Si los tipos USA suben el dólar se dispara.

¿O de qué estamos hablando, de Mad Max?

Que alguien me lo explique.


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mira, cuando oigo estas cosas me pongo malo, a lo mejor sucede, no digo nada, pero coño, vamos a ser coherentes.
> 
> ¿Cómo se va a desplomar el dólar a la vez que el mercado de bonos?
> 
> ...



Tiene su explicación, pero es algo relacionado con la fase lunar en la que se eminten los bonos y no sabría explicartelo muy bien.


----------



## donpepito (23 Abr 2009)

Una última cuestion sobre los CFDs en R4, cuando compras las acciones -los cortos cfds- que tienes en cartera, los que previamente has vendido, es necesario disponer de liquidez para esta operación o con las garantias que han retenido son suficientes?

Si compro 30.000€ en cfds, he visto que te retienen unos 5,xxx€ dependiendo de la cot ( como dep de garantía) .... tienes que tener los 30.000€ para cerrar el corto (comprar las acciones) ????


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Una última cuestion sobre los CFDs en R4, cuando compras las acciones -los cortos cfds- que tienes en cartera, los que previamente has vendido, es necesario disponer de liquidez para esta operación o con las garantias que han retenido son suficientes?
> 
> Si compro 30.000€ en cfds, he visto que te retienen unos 5,xxx€ dependiendo de la cot ( como dep de garantía) .... tienes que tener los 30.000€ para cerrar el corto (comprar las acciones) ????



En Interdin por lo menos no, no tendría sentido que no te dejasen cerrar la posición.

Una pregunta, tu tienes visual chart en tiempo real?.


----------



## awai (23 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> En Interdin por lo menos no, no tendría sentido que no te dejasen cerrar la posición.
> 
> Una pregunta, tu tienes visual chart en tiempo real?.



Yo lo tengo, necesitas algo?

Por cierto hoy no era el dia que pasaba algo Mulder´s Theory?


----------



## donpepito (23 Abr 2009)

Gracias por la info, me voy a dar de baja en VC, la plataforma de R4 va muy bien, es muy eficaz a la hora de lanzar ordenes en segundos.

Además son bastante flexibles a la hora de negociar las tarifas, no he tenido que enseñarles nada de mis operaciones.... me ha encantado la operativa.

Tambien se puede utilizar el VISUALCHART directo con su plataforma, pero de momento prefiero la de R4, por qué pagar dos veces por lo mismo?


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Abr 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> se habla de los 3600 del dow por un colapso de los bonos americanos, y de todo lo referenciado el $
> 
> eso equivale a los 2900 del Ibex
> 
> se habla de meses para que esto suceda



eso es para el año que viene


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

Eso es para que alguien mire en el visual chart cual fue el precio minimo a las 13:16 horas del día de ayer en el futuro de eurostoxx con vencimiento en junio (cinco minutos arriba, cinco abajo), a Kjiure le sale 2169 (no se la plataforma que usa) y a mi en la de Bankinter (con datos de proreal time me sale lo mismo, y ayer me salto un stop a 2168, me creo que me están tomando el pelo en Interdin porque no me han hecho ni caso. Es para estar seguro antes de mover algún hilo.

Gracias.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Abr 2009)

Microsoft palma

El gigante del software obtuvo un beneficio de 2.980 millones de dólares o 33 centavos por acción en el tercer trimestre fiscal frente a los 4.390 millones o 47 centavos por título del mismo periodo de 2008. Los ingresos, por su parte, cayeron un 6% situándose en 13.650 millones de dólares.

El consenso del mercado auguraba un beneficio neto de 39 centavos por acción con ingresos 14.100 millones de dólares. 


Microsoft decepciona: ganó 2.980 millones de dólares, menos de lo esperado - 1191054 - 23/04/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Yo lo tengo, necesitas algo?
> 
> Por cierto hoy no era el dia que pasaba algo Mulder´s Theory?



Mañana 24, hoy me temo que era la Percebo´s theory y no ha sido del todo correcta :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Eso es para que alguien mire en el visual chart cual fue el precio minimo a las 13:16 horas del día de ayer en el futuro de eurostoxx con vencimiento en junio (cinco minutos arriba, cinco abajo), a Kjiure le sale 2169 (no se la plataforma que usa) y a mi en la de Bankinter (con datos de proreal time me sale lo mismo, y ayer me salto un stop a 2168, me creo que me están tomando el pelo en Interdin porque no me han hecho ni caso. Es para estar seguro antes de mover algún hilo.
> 
> Gracias.



yo tengo el visual chart pero ni idea de como se mira un futuro... si me dices como yo te lo miro


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> yo tengo el visual chart pero ni idea de como se mira un futuro... si me dices como yo te lo miro



Supongo que seleccionando el valor fesx (creo) que ponga 06-09 e ir a la hora 13:15 del día 22 y mirar cual fue el valor menor de esa barra o las de los lados.
Es un valor de Eurex.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Abr 2009)

Dia 22 13:15 da 97,18 en el FGBX


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Dia 22 13:15 da 97,18 en el FGBX



Gracias pero no puede ser eso el valor es fesx (y una fecha que debe ser junio) y el precio debe ser cercano a 2169.

No he utilizado el visual chat,pero supongo que estara en alguna carpeta que diga futuros eurex o eurex.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Abr 2009)

22 a las 13:30 da 2171 en el Eurostoxx future continuos.

Eso de los futuros es muy complicado


----------



## percebo (23 Abr 2009)

Muchas gracias no te preocupes, pero minimo debería ser 2169, lo mejor es que nos vayamos a la cama.

Buenas noches a todo el mundo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Muchas gracias no te preocupes, pero minimo debería ser 2169, *lo mejor es que nos vayamos a la cama*.
> 
> Buenas noches a todo el mundo.



Como se notan los galones,ni dios se ha atrevido a postear ya despues de eso 







Por otro lado,me temo que deje de ser accionista del san demasiado pronto:
España 35 + 106

y ya se sabe que lo que dice IGMarkets va a misa...



Edit:No se por que el mensaje de Percebo me parecio verlo a las 21:33...de ahi la chorrada anterior.


----------



## chudire (23 Abr 2009)

Buenas noches man


----------



## tonuel (23 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por otro lado,me temo que deje de ser accionista del san demasiado pronto:
> España 35 + 106
> 
> y ya se sabe que lo que dice IGMarkets va a misa...





No olvide meterse mañana a primera hora... gracias...


----------



## Carolus Rex (23 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> no es por nada, pero ya es la segunda inmersión fallida que llevamos, no tengo nada en contra de tonuel, pero creo que para la proxima deberíamos buscarnos un comandante de confianza.



¿¿¿Starkiller???


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No olvide meterse mañana a primera hora... gracias...



Eso Apolo metete en Gamesa que va parriba como un cohete! :


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

Ya por pedir CRITERIA.... tiene probabilidades de romper los 3,20€ 

Apolo Hegde Fund Inc.


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

Recien despertado y a repartir alegría, las bolsas subiendo y el oro ayer subio 15 dolares (me parece) y hoy ya va por 6, no se pero me parece que el mercado no se fia mucho de esta subida.

Lo diré hoy, el lunes, el martes.... cuidado con los largos, sobre todo como el día anterior les de a los yankis por cerrar por encima de 870, los dos ultimos castañazos fueron a la apertura de estos, a ver si despues de ver que en dos días que no pasa nada cuando abren a la baja, a la tercera.......


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Eso Apolo metete en Gamesa que va parriba como un cohete! :



A ver si es verdad...


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya por pedir CRITERIA.... tiene probabilidades de romper los 3,20€
> 
> Apolo Hegde Fund Inc.



Asi que Grifols iba de cabeza al 11,y al 10,y al 1...

GRLS.MC 11,99	+1,78%
IBEX 35	8.769,20	-0,73 %	

En fin...


----------



## chudire (24 Abr 2009)

Quñe coño hacéis despiertos a esta hora joder??


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

Buenos días.

Nikkei -1,57%


----------



## tonuel (24 Abr 2009)

yalodeciayo... hay que tener fe... 


Iberia se tiñe de rojo...

-9%


Saludos


----------



## awai (24 Abr 2009)

La cosa empieza sin altercados destacados (salvo lo previsible de IBR)


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

Poco volumen de momento.


----------



## javso (24 Abr 2009)

Bueno, empieza bien la mañana. He tenido 10 minutos Bankinter y le he sacado un jugoso 2% de plusvalías. Así me quito el mal sabor de boca que me dejó ayer REP.


----------



## chudire (24 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> La cosa empieza sin altercados destacados (salvo lo previsible de IBR)



Me puedes poner un poco al día? Te refieres a Iberia que?


----------



## tonuel (24 Abr 2009)

chudire dijo:


> Me puedes poner un poco al día? Te refieres a Iberia que?



Iberia Reloaded... 



Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

Quien era el que predijo hace un par de dias que Repsol tenia el guano a la vuelta de la esquina?


----------



## tonuel (24 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Quien era el que predijo hace un par de dias que Repsol tenia el guano a la vuelta de la esquina?



No se... pero todas tienen el guano a la vuelta de la esquina... 




Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En el grafico de hoy se puede observar una vela negra con ligeras sombras, querido amigo APOLO, una vez más la has cag... al perder los 14EUR solo ha despejado la primera señal de deterioro y con la pérdida de los 13,70EUR te confirmo que el *guano para REPSOL* está a la vuelta de la esquina.
> 
> Si observas la sesión de hoy, verás que ha perdido ese nivel con mucha claridad y en el cierre ha terminado casi justo al mismo.
> 
> Como bien conoce Chamaleon ... REPSOL tiene un muro (resistencia) en los 15EUR, como mañana pierda los 13,25EUR, lo vas a tener que buscar en los 12,50EUR.



Ah,ya recuerdo


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

IBERIA ... se va a por MIN del año... 1,51€


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Abr 2009)

Largo en Iberia a 1,52 espero que recupere algun dia....


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Largo en Iberia a 1,52 espero que recupere algun dia....



Yo estaba esperando que llegase al 50...


----------



## Speculo (24 Abr 2009)

Voy a jugar un poco a la ruleta y entrar largo en gamesa.
En cuanto la vea hacer algo raro, me salgo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Voy a jugar un poco a la ruleta y entrar largo en gamesa.
> En cuanto la vea hacer algo raro, me salgo.



A cuanto? (el morbo,ya sabes)


----------



## Speculo (24 Abr 2009)

Me ha entrado la orden a 13,12 hace unos segundos.


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

APOLO, vamos a ver... el analisis, era en el caso de que el valor hubiese perdido los 13,25€ ... hay que leer. XD


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> APOLO, vamos a ver... el analisis, era en el caso de que el valor hubiese perdido los 13,25€ ... hay que leer. XD



Yo se lo que quiero decir


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Voy a jugar un poco a la ruleta y entrar largo en gamesa.
> En cuanto la vea hacer algo raro, me salgo.



Gamesa hace cosas raras todo el tiempo jajajaja


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Me ha entrado la orden a 13,12 hace unos segundos.



La verdad es que eso es ir a por todas...

Good luck

Yo diria que si no eres especialmente avaro,un +1% lo puedes pillar facilmente (si eres avaro igual mas,pero me resulta mas impredecible)


----------



## Speculo (24 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Gamesa hace cosas raras todo el tiempo jajajaja



Bueno, más raras de lo aceptablemente normal


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

Hay noticias de nuevos acuerdos para suministras generadores... pero no creo que esto influya... o quizás son las subidas de los ult días. XD


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

La verdad es que las gamesas estas son perrunas (creo que he hecho el analisto en mi post anterior)


----------



## tonuel (24 Abr 2009)

Voy a tumbar al ibex en breve... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (24 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La verdad es que eso es ir a por todas...
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Yo diria que si no eres especialmente avaro,un +1% lo puedes pillar facilmente (si eres avaro igual mas,pero me resulta mas impredecible)



Ná, un 2% arriba o un 2% abajo y cierro la posición. 

He entrado por puro aburrimiento. No pensaba hacer nada hoy y que mejor forma de pasar el tiempo que comprar una gamesas a ver para dónde salen.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Abr 2009)

Gamesa subia ayer por que no se que agencia subio el precio objetivo de 13 a 18 o algo asi...
gamesa no sube de 13,5 aunque la recomienden a 200


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

GAMESA

La compañía comunica que ha firmado varios acuerdos con Generaciones Especiales I, S.L., empresa perteneciente a NEO Energía, para el suministro de un total de 35 aerogeneradores, con una potencia total de 35 MW, destinados a varios parques eólicos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ná, un 2% arriba o un 2% abajo y cierro la posición.
> 
> He entrado por puro aburrimiento. No pensaba hacer nada hoy y que mejor forma de pasar el tiempo que comprar una gamesas a ver para dónde salen.



Espero que no hayas metido mucha pasta...joder,joder,joder...


----------



## Speculo (24 Abr 2009)

Vaya. Esta vez saltó el stop. Ya paró la ruleta.

PD. Ah, no... Creía que había saltado, pero no.
PD2. Juraría que había tocado el precio que le había puesto. Ummmh, qué raro.


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Abr 2009)

Buenos días ^___^!

Aquí no se aclara nadie jaja... está claro (dentro de lo mínimamente que se puede estar) que como el Eurostoxx baje un poco entramos en rojo.

Y los futuros americanos no sueltan prenda... poco arriba, poco abajo.

Por cierto... ya estoy aburrido de entrar fuerte esperando objetivos... me alegra más eso de centimear jaja

Un saludo y suerte para todos hoy (menos para los que estén largos  )

Para Speculo: Que tu pongas un precio de venta(stop), no quiere decir que te lo compren... seguro te hubiera entrado si hubiera rebasado por debajo ese precio, mientras...


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Un saludo y suerte para todos hoy (menos para los que estén largos  )



Los negocios son los negocios


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Vaya. Esta vez saltó el stop. Ya paró la ruleta.
> 
> PD. Ah, no... Creía que había saltado, pero no.
> PD2. Juraría que había tocado el precio que le había puesto. Ummmh, qué raro.



gamesa negocia muy poco,es normal que el titulo cotize por encima/debajo de las ordenes de venta/compra se manipula facilmente.
Bueno todo lo que no sea San,BBVA,Telefonica y IBerdrola lo manipulan a su antojo,entrar en otros valores del Ibex es estar vendido a la estrategia de la agencia de turno.


----------



## awai (24 Abr 2009)

Bussiness are bussiness,I believe that there is nobody to "largo"


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Bussiness are bussiness,I believe that there is nobody to "largo"


----------



## Speculo (24 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> gamesa negocia muy poco,es normal que el titulo cotize por encima/debajo de las ordenes de venta/compra se manipula facilmente.
> Bueno todo lo que no sea San,BBVA,Telefonica y IBerdrola lo manipulan a su antojo,entrar en otros valores del Ibex es estar vendido a la estrategia de la agencia de turno.



Ya... Por eso lo digo. Tenía puestos los 12,90 por abajo, y para mí que la he visto a 12,8x en algún momento. Igual ni ha dado tiempo a que entrara mi orden, pero me parece un pelín rarito.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

Haberlo puesto a mercado,y salir...sales


----------



## awai (24 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


>



Jajaja sabia que alguien lo pondria ^__^


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Abr 2009)

Umm interesante... en Sacyr, ya se están comiendo la barrera del cuidador ... (Sus famosas 10.000), una vez termine, el aprovisionamiento, la caída es libre... y mis beneficios infinitos jajaja ^____^ 

Fijo... que acaba hoy subiendo para putearme


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

Si alguien tienes OO , ENAGAS está solicitando unos buenos cortos... lleva atacando la RESIS de 12,5x€ varias sesiones... y de momento ná!


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Umm interesante... en Sacyr, ya se están comiendo la barrera del cuidador ... (Sus famosas 10.000), una vez termine, el aprovisionamiento, la caída es libre... y mis beneficios infinitos jajaja ^____^
> 
> Fijo... que acaba hoy subiendo para putearme



SACYR negocia poco volumen.... he leido que la gente de R4, dejo tirados a los cortos en UNF hace unos días... MERRYL optó por ir a la OPA... y no tenian acc para cerrar los cortos, creo que al final R4 ha decidido asumir las perdidas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Jajaja sabia que alguien lo pondria ^__^



Pues al principio iba a poner una foto de Muzzy...pero suponia que a la mayoria ni le sonaria


----------



## tonuel (24 Abr 2009)

Hemos tocado el rojo señorehs... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

Los cachondos de BANKINTER en su rueda de prensa:

10:54 BANKINTER: AHORA CREEMOS QUE ES MOMENTO DE LA RECUPERACIÓN

10:53 BANKINTER: CREEMOS QUE LOS FONDOS DE INVERSIÓN HAN TOCADO SUELO


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Abr 2009)

Lo de UNF era un riesgo enorme... solo hay que recordar Metrovacesa, me da miedo solo pensar que me hubiera multiplicado por 3 por escased de títulos.

Yo lo pensé y no me metí por eso. Pero vamos... visto lo visto la cagué jaja


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Lo de UNF era un riesgo enorme... solo hay que recordar Metrovacesa, me da miedo solo pensar que me hubiera multiplicado por 3 por escased de títulos.
> 
> Yo lo pensé y no me metí por eso. Pero vamos... visto lo visto la cagué jaja



Yo creo que no compensa.Si te sale bien aun tienes una vida por delante para perder pasta,pero si te quedas en un tercio de tu capital...el infarto esta ahi garantizado y no podras recuperar


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

ABENGOA... tambien para cortos... pero negocia poco, los 12,00€ son una resistencia muy fuerte.


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo creo que no compensa.Si te sale bien aun tienes una vida por delante para perder pasta,pero si te quedas en un tercio de tu capital...el infarto esta ahi garantizado y no podras recuperar



Tampoco es necesario invertir todo el capital, es igual que con los chicharros... como mucho puedes comprar un 10% de tu cartera.....:o


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo creo que no compensa.Si te sale bien aun tienes una vida por delante para perder pasta,pero si te quedas en un tercio de tu capital...el infarto esta ahi garantizado y no podras recuperar



No, no. Es peor... el riesgo de los largos es perder el 100%. 
El riesgo de los cortos es perder infinito... un 200%, 300%.

Hay que tener mucho cuidado porque de una como Metrovacesa, ya no sales del hoyo.


----------



## Speculo (24 Abr 2009)

El Ibex tras el eurostoxx como un perrito faldero. Qué chicharrón que está hecho nuestro Ibex.

Me tengo que ir. Subo el stop de las gamesas un par de puntos y ahí se quedan. Ellas verán lo que hacen. Yo que las había comprado por hacer un movimiento rápido y ahí están, más paradas que (mejor no hago el chiste).


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

A los de los avioncitos... IBERIA puedes comprar a 1,51€ ahora!


----------



## Bayne (24 Abr 2009)

Yo estoy con Tonuel, no sé si empezará hoy, pero la semana que viene entramos en la senda del rojo de nuevo


----------



## tonuel (24 Abr 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 11:12; -0,33%

8740 puntos


Pasaba por aquí... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

Nomura Holdings Inc. señala que el rally que ha presentado los mercados globales en las últimas siete semanas está cerca de finalizar.


----------



## yours3lf (24 Abr 2009)

iberia a 1.48 :O !

¿cuanto mas creéis que va a bajar hoy?


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

Hoy han salido las estimaciones del 1t2009 y además está lo de suprimir el dividendo... mal camino lleva... pero no significa que la recuperen durante el día!


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

11:33 bankinter (q&a): El paro no nos modifica nuestras expectativas

*11:32 bankinter (q&a): Nuestro cliente tiene una calidad especial* *(la misma frase de la anterior pres resul.)
*
11:31 bankinter (q&a): Los datos del paro de hoy son una desgracia


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

En fin...dentro de Gamesa a 12,78...a ver que pasa


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Abr 2009)

Cierro cortos en Gamesa a 12,76 entrada a 13,20


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> En fin...dentro de Gamesa a 12,78...a ver que pasa



si se que entras los aguanto!!! :


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cierro cortos en Gamesa a 12,76 entrada a 13,20



Hoy podras cenar como un rey 



> si se que entras los aguanto!!!



Metete otra vez si tienes guevos


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

Cuidado, me parece que estan haciendo lo contrario de lo de ayer, estan comprando papel, así que puede que su idea para hoy es subir los indices, no estoy diciendo que os metais largos porque me parece que a estas alturas es complicado sacar nada en largo y se puede perder mucho, pero si alguien está corto que se ande con cuidado o se cubra con futuros, sobre todo despues de las 13.00.

Suerte.


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cierro cortos en Gamesa a 12,76 entrada a 13,20



Una buena operación... enhorabuena!


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Cuidado, me parece que estan haciendo lo contrario de lo de ayer, estan comprando papel, así que puede que su idea para hoy es subir los indices, no estoy diciendo que os metais largos porque me parece que a estas alturas es complicado sacar nada en largo y se puede perder mucho, pero si alguien está corto que se ande con cuidado o se cubra con futuros, sobre todo despues de las 13.00.
> 
> Suerte.



Este es el tipo de mensaje positivo que este foro necesita 

Aunque estoy un pelin acojonado,todo hay que decirlo

Puf...me parece que speculo y yo vamos a tener destinos paralelos el dia de hoy...


----------



## javso (24 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> En fin...dentro de Gamesa a 12,78...a ver que pasa



A mi también me está tentando Gamesa...


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

javso dijo:


> A mi también me está tentando Gamesa...



Ha tenido un bajon muy brusco,ahora remolonea un poco para volver a subir y acojonar mientras...

Espero 

Yo he puesto una orden de venta a 13,no me hare rico con eso,pero casi seguro que llegara


----------



## Speculo (24 Abr 2009)

Bueno, ya estoy por aquí de nuevo.

Stop en gamesa barrido y, por lo que veo, todo lo demás igual.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

Que poco les ha durado la fuerza a las gam


----------



## Speculo (24 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, BME me sigue gustando bastante si esto no se va a la mierda en un par de días.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Por cierto, BME me sigue gustando bastante si esto no se va a la mierda en un par de días.



Con BME perdi dinero el año pasado como un señor.Las cogi a 30 pensando que estaban baratitas (y por aquel entonces tenia en mente que los buenos inversores van a largo) 

Vamos Gamesa,suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuube!!
Na,esto no se mueve


----------



## chudire (24 Abr 2009)

Apolo, yo también les hablo a las IBR... solidaridad hermano


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

En fin,que dificil es ganar dinero honradamente...

Lo jodido de esto es que yo estoy currando de noche,y me siento incapaz de irme a dormir dejando esto ahi...asi estoy,con 4 horas cada dia 

ah no...igual las mando a la mierda de un momento a otro


----------



## chudire (24 Abr 2009)

El buen descanso es vital macho.


----------



## tonuel (24 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 11:33 bankinter (q&a): El paro no nos modifica nuestras expectativas
> 
> *11:32 bankinter (q&a): Nuestro cliente tiene una calidad especial* *(la misma frase de la anterior pres resul.)
> *
> 11:31 bankinter (q&a): Los datos del paro de hoy son una desgracia



No se meta con el banco donde tengo mis ahorros... :



*Bankinter for president...* :




Saludos


----------



## javso (24 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ha tenido un bajon muy brusco,ahora remolonea un poco para volver a subir y acojonar mientras...
> 
> Espero
> 
> Yo he puesto una orden de venta a 13,no me hare rico con eso,pero casi seguro que llegara



12,71 EUR a las 12:52, creo que voy a esperar un poco


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

javso dijo:


> 12,71 EUR a las 12:52, creo que voy a esperar un poco



Pues...da un poco de miedo si...ya no tengo yo tan claro eso de los 13


----------



## chudire (24 Abr 2009)

Creeis que los brokers tienen espias en los foros de internet? igual los cabrones han hecho algún tipo de estadística tipo: "si apolo compra GAM a 12, 80 un 25% de las gacelas probablemnte habrá hecho lo mismo".??? Igual deberíamos hacer como Anibal y comunicar los resultados a toro pasado... que crack!


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

chudire dijo:


> Creeis que los brokers tienen espias en los foros de internet? igual los cabrones han hecho algún tipo de estadística tipo: "si apolo compra GAM a 12, 80 un 25% de las gacelas probablemnte habrá hecho lo mismo".??? Igual deberíamos hacer como Anibal y comunicar los resultados a toro pasado... que crack!



No les hace falta poner espias en un foro,mas que nada porque yo tambien os espio a vosotros...y me como los mocos igual 

Y mola mas anunciarlo antes,es como mas creible...

Debo decir que recuerdo a Percebo anunciando movimientos a partir de la 1...no se como...pero lo ha clavado


----------



## javso (24 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues...da un poco de miedo si...ya no tengo yo tan claro eso de los 13



Parece que recupera, con el subidón repentino del ibex. Good luck


----------



## Speculo (24 Abr 2009)

He metido otro pellizquito en BME a 21.30 . Vamos a ver qué sucede.


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

Las gacelas comienzan a soltar al mediodia.. confiandos de los futuros USA... hehehehe pobres gacelas!


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Cuidado, me parece que estan haciendo lo contrario de lo de ayer, estan comprando papel, así que puede que su idea para hoy es subir los indices, no estoy diciendo que os metais largos porque me parece que a estas alturas es complicado sacar nada en largo y se puede perder mucho, pero si alguien está corto que se ande con cuidado o se cubra con futuros, sobre todo despues de las 13.00.
> 
> Suerte.



Avisé no?, de todas maneras no tengo ahora mismo hacia donde vamos, yo me voy a mantener neutral y verlas venir.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

No se si es que soy un codicioso,pero me parece que le cuesta un mundo moverse...al menos comparado con la alegria con que bajaba


----------



## shamus (24 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Con BME perdi dinero el año pasado como un señor.



Permiteme que te pregunte. Cuanto dinero has perdido en la bolsa desde que entraste?. Tienes saldo positivo o negativo?.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Avisé no?, de todas maneras no tengo ahora mismo hacia donde vamos, yo me voy a mantener neutral y verlas venir.



Sip,ya te mencione en un post anterior


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Permiteme que te pregunte. Cuanto dinero has perdido en la bolsa desde que entraste?. Tienes saldo positivo o negativo?.



Pues hara algo mas de 2 años,y es muy negativo 
Este año tengo perdidas algo mas moderadas...un 6% aprox desde enero.Cuando empezaba,con decir que entre en Jazztel a 0,81 y estuve una buena temporada...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Abr 2009)

Es hora de meter unos cortitos a los bancos,como suban un poquito mas les atizo


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Es hora de meter unos cortitos a los bancos,como suban un poquito mas les atizo



Estate quieto hombre :


----------



## shamus (24 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues hara algo mas de 2 años,y es muy negativo
> Este año tengo perdidas algo mas moderadas...un 6% aprox desde enero.Cuando empezaba,con decir que entre en Jazztel a 0,81 y estuve una buena temporada...



Joder macho , es una jodienda. Te iba a preguntar si no te habias planteado dejarlo , pero despues he pensado como en incluso mi caso esto se ha convertido mas en una aficion que otra cosa y me doy cuenta de por que no lo dejas.

De hecho , de momento estoy en saldo positivo (la suerte del principiante) pero veo que facilmente puedo perder sumas importantes si sigo operando al tumtum si saber muy bien lo que hago.


Por cierto y cambiando de tema, cuando hablais de atizarle a los bancos un corto , a que cantidades os estais refiriendo?. Realmente teneis la capacidad de mover la grafica con vuestras operaciones?.


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Es hora de meter unos cortitos a los bancos,como suban un poquito mas les atizo



Cuidado hoy con los cortos... no me gusta nada como esta la cosa ahora mismo, quizas los yankis nos dejen en maximos hoy......


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Por cierto y cambiando de tema, cuando hablais de atizarle a los bancos un corto , a que cantidades os estais refiriendo?. Realmente teneis la capacidad de mover la grafica con vuestras operaciones?.



No tengo ni idea de cuanto mueven (ya contesto yo) pero si pudieran hacer eso que dices no estarian aqui en un foro perdiendo el tiempo


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

Ese POPULAR tiene buena pinta con un stop en 6,50€


----------



## Mulder (24 Abr 2009)

posteo desde el movil solo para decirles que el guano de esta tarde sera historico


----------



## shamus (24 Abr 2009)

Cierto , hoy es mulder day. Te digo que casi esperaba este dia con ganas xD.


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

Nos tocará con el IBEX abierto?

Saludos Mulder!


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

bueno ya veremos, se ve que mi guanometro detector esta estropeado, porque lo tengo totalmente plano, pero claro ayer estaba como una moto y nada, una bajadita y a seguir.

Así que cualquiera sabe... :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Abr 2009)

Corto en popular a 6,25 en BBVA a 8 y a ver si me entra en SAN a 6.68


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

Yo la verdad es que no me fio un pelo...le acabo de poner una orden de venta a las gam a 12,96 (cifra aleatoria )

A ver si toca ya

Joder,como se resiste


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo la verdad es que no me fio un pelo...le acabo de poner una orden de venta a las gam a 12,96 (cifra aleatoria )
> 
> A ver si toca ya
> 
> Joder,como se resiste



O vendelas ya o espera mas arriba,como pase de 12,95 se va a ir a 13,15-13,20


----------



## chudire (24 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corto en popular a 6,25 en BBVA a 8 y a ver si me entra en SAN a 6.68



entró la orden en SAN?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Abr 2009)

chudire dijo:


> entró la orden en SAN?



No,sigue puesta


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

Y no te gusta ENDESA para unos cortos?


----------



## pepon26 (24 Abr 2009)

Creo que hoy es una buying opportunity en el Ibex.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Y no te gusta ENDESA para unos cortos?



Endesa es muy peligrosa para cortos,podria bajar hasta 14.8 facil,pero si rompe los 15,5 se puede ir arriba.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Creo que hoy es una buying opportunity en el Ibex.



Para ponerse corto a buen precio :


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

Bueno,yo me acabo de salir de Gamesa.Es posible que ahora me arrepienta pero me apetecia disfrutar de la paz y la tranquilidad 

Compradas a 12,78 y fuera a 12,94...un micropelotazo 

mmm...ya veo en la oferta titulos a 12,97.La madre que las pario...me voy,no quiero verlo


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

Apolo, mas vale centimos realizados que imaginados... muy bien hecho!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Abr 2009)

Corto en San a 6.68 voy corto a full espero que no me peinen...


----------



## Riviera (24 Abr 2009)

Desgraciadamente no puedo operar todavia con futuros ni cfds,pero si pudiera y quisiera ponerme corto esperaria hasta el final de la sesion.Mas que nada,porque de haber guano,sera con europa cerrada.

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## chudire (24 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Creo que hoy es una buying opportunity en el Ibex.



explashaaaate, pive, explashaaate, no rompás las boooolas.


----------



## shamus (24 Abr 2009)

Yo ya tengo el contrato de interdin listo para que lo recojan pero hasta el lunes no vienen y hasta el martes no lo reciben. Estoy deseando abrir un mini-ibex en corto.

Me voy a perder todo el guano :-( .


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Abr 2009)

Tranquilo... hay guano para todos 

Pero fijo que cuando tu entres... sube jajja, esa teoría nunca falla.

Un saludo y ojito con el apalancamiento. La ruina de muchos y el beneficio de pocos.


----------



## Speculo (24 Abr 2009)

Microsoft está arrasando en premarket. Lo puedo ver en cfds ¿Alguien lo puede mirar en Tiempo real? Yo no tengo acceso en premarket al TR.
Si es así, o tumban la cotización en apertura o veo muy complicado un guano profundo. Al menos de inicio.


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

Yo creo que no es hoy, porque si lo fuera habrian estado vendiendo a saco toda la mañana y no lo han hecho (hasta la una), creo que nos subirán a maximos 8900 9000 y 2350 en eurostoxx y nos dejaran ahi, aprovechando los europeos para colocar todo lo que puedan a maximo precio y luego por la tarde, subiendo poco a poco colocando en america todo lo que se pueda tambien caro. 

Si esto ocurre así la apertura en europa será bajista, pero nada comparada con la que venga despues de yankilancia.

Esto si le viene bien a la "mano", pero me parece muy posible.


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Microsoft está arrasando en premarket. Lo puedo ver en cfds ¿Alguien lo puede mirar en Tiempo real? Yo no tengo acceso en premarket al TR.
> Si es así, o tumban la cotización en apertura o veo muy complicado un guano profundo. Al menos de inicio.



Subiendo casi un 5%.


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

YO cada vez le veo mas color a la subida, primero una apertura indecisa, los futuros europeos pegarán un bajon curioso y al final nos dejarán a niveles del eurostoxx de 2320 más o menos. y de ahi al final una lenta subida hasta 2350 eurostox y ibex 9000.

Mojarse mas es imposible.

pero mejor neutral, ver lo que pasa y actuar en consecuencia, mejor perder el arranque y no palmar una pasta por anticiparse.


----------



## chudire (24 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> YO cada vez le veo mas color a la subida, primero una apertura indecisa, los futuros europeos pegarán un bajon curioso y al final nos dejarán a niveles del eurostoxx de 2320 más o menos. y de ahi al final una lenta subida hasta 2350 eurostox y ibex 9000.
> 
> Mojarse mas es imposible.
> 
> pero mejor neutral, ver lo que pasa y actuar en consecuencia, mejor perder el arranque y no palmar una pasta por anticiparse.



Desde que vi el video de tu avatar te leo con admiración.


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

La que se está liando en el futuro del eurostoxx al precio acctual se esta cambiando titulos como golosinas.


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

Dios es impresionante, que cantidad de papel se está colocando, hoy no hay guano seguro.


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

pruedencia lo que pase sea lo que sea es gordo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Abr 2009)

Percebo no me acojones


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Percebo no me acojones



En otras cosas no se, pero en eso es un maestro. A mi me da cosa hasta leerlo jaja Y mucho ojo con sus "Seguro".


----------



## shamus (24 Abr 2009)

Veo animadillos a los 6 futuros que puedo ver en igmarkets , todos en positivo.

España 35 
8824

8832

15:36

56
Wall Street 
7991

7995

15:36

28
Alemania 30 
4635.3

4637.3

15:36

99.8
Fórex contado EUR/USD 
13274.5

13276.5

15:36

132.3
Oro al contado 
908.25

908.75

15:36

4.20
Euro STOKK 50 
2302.5

2304.5

15:36

19.0


Me estan entrando unas ganas de entrar a largo.... pero a 1/2 hora de irme a trabajar , pasando.

A ver si las prediciones de percebo se cumplen y dejamos el guano para el lunes-martes como muy pronto.


----------



## tonuel (24 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Dios es impresionante, que cantidad de papel se está colocando, hoy no hay guano seguro.





percebo dijo:


> pruedencia lo que pase sea lo que sea es gordo.














Saludos


----------



## tonuel (24 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Me estan entrando unas ganas de entrar a largo.... pero a 1/2 hora de irme a trabajar , pasando.
> 
> A ver si las prediciones de percebo se cumplen y dejamos el guano para el lunes-martes como muy pronto.




Entra hamijo... no te acojones que se te van a pasar las plusvalias... 



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Abr 2009)

De Carpatos:

China ha confirmado hoy lo que se ha rumoreado durante mucho tiempo. Han estado acumulando ingentes cantidades de oro desde el 2003. Han aumentado sus reservas enb el 75% desde el 2003 y ahora poseen 1.054 toneladas. Les vendrá bien para cuando les cambien los bonos del tesoro de EEUU por vales de la tómbola.

Juuuasss


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Abr 2009)

Iberia se esta bajando por el retrete...donde me meto largo me cubro de gloria...


----------



## Speculo (24 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Iberia se esta bajando por el retrete...donde me meto largo me cubro de gloria...



Está claro que lo tuyo son los cortos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

Anda que...como sabia que esto iba a pasar...si es que me lo merezco.Me cago en to...


GAM.MC	13,06 €	+1,56%	+0,20

Por no mencionar que mis dos ultimas adquisiciones (que ya no son tales) son las que cortan el bacalao hoy,Repsol y Grifols...








Mola la foto,me la tenia que haber puesto de avatar


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Anda que...como sabia que esto iba a pasar...si es que me lo merezco.Me cago en to...
> 
> 
> GAM.MC	13,06 €	+1,56%	+0,20
> ...



Metete en los banquitos apolo anda :o


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Metete en los banquitos apolo anda :o



Paso,yo ya no muevo un musculo hasta el lunes 

Por cierto,Iberia da mal rollamen,pero malo malo...

IBEX 35	8.859,70	+1,03 %
Ufff...me sienta mal ver esto


----------



## shamus (24 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Anda que...como sabia que esto iba a pasar...si es que me lo merezco.Me cago en to...
> 
> 
> GAM.MC	13,06 €	+1,56%	+0,20
> ...




Pues si no te lo pones tu , ya tengo avatar. Ademas , coincide con mi actitud ante la operacion que me salio mal el otro dia xD.


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

Salvo que el que compra y vende en el futuro del eurostoxx sea la misma persona, hay alguien con mucha pasta, pero mucha que piensa que comprar a estos niveles es buen negocio... así que hoy, por lo menos hoy, lo veo dificil qeu se vaya abajo.


----------



## Bayne (24 Abr 2009)

Yo sigo creyendo en el guano


----------



## chudire (24 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Salvo que el que compra y vende en el futuro del eurostoxx sea la misma persona, hay alguien con mucha pasta, pero mucha que piensa que comprar a estos niveles es buen negocio... así que hoy, por lo menos hoy, lo veo dificil qeu se vaya abajo.



Será que alguien sabe algo sobre los stresstests y que los demá sno sabremos hasta mayo?


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

Esto es deprimente...hala,Repsol,Grifols y Gamesa como tiros para arriba...:



> Yo sigo creyendo en el guano



Pues ya empieza a ser cuestion de fe...


----------



## Kujire (24 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... CasasUS*

Ventas de Casas Nuevas mejor de lo esperado


----------



## Speculo (24 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Salvo que el que compra y vende en el futuro del eurostoxx sea la misma persona, hay alguien con mucha pasta, pero mucha que piensa que comprar a estos niveles es buen negocio... así que hoy, por lo menos hoy, lo veo dificil qeu se vaya abajo.



O muchos con mucha pasta, que también los hay...


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

Que tremendo lo de Iberia...cualquiera le echa huevos y se sube a un avion despues de esto 

Coño,me han robado mi foto :O


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

Dios estoy que me salgo, esto es una pasada, parece que doy yo las ordenes, y encima sin forrarme, pero me da igual.

Ya lo se, no necesito abuela.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Abr 2009)

Uff no se si cerrar los cortos de los banquitos o aguantar...
Ahora palmo en todo...

Parece que la gente ya no compra como antes...no creo que se suba mucho.


----------



## Kujire (24 Abr 2009)

*Porrón de resultados positivos*

entre otras las que os he venido comentando ...

Ford mejor de lo esperado
Amex mejor de lo esperado

tengo una sensación que cada vez se me confirma más .... si os gusta dormir tranquilos PASAD DE LOS BANCOS sobre todo los que están mal que todo el mundo sabe cuales son.

Edito: me refiero a ir largo en ellos


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Dios estoy que me salgo, esto es una pasada, parece que doy yo las ordenes, y encima sin forrarme, pero me da igual.
> 
> Ya lo se, no necesito abuela.



Toma anda,sera por abuelas...


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

Me creo que los precios que veamos al final del día de hoy será dificil volver a verlos, al que le guste los cortos y pueda pasar un fin de semana de nervios.....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Abr 2009)

Cierro corto de SAN a 6.65
Cierro corto bbva a 7.97


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

Que no se cae, unos cuantos stops volados y en un ratin subimos para arriba.


----------



## rosonero (24 Abr 2009)

Buenas tardes a la forería, 
¿cómo es que la subida del DJ y el eurostoxx (minipunto para Percebo) no se refleja en el Ibex, que apenas se mueve?
¿es cosa de los bancos, porque veo que Citi y Bank of America están lastrando un poquito?


----------



## chudire (24 Abr 2009)

crees que va a haber un tironcillo pa´arriba?
o ya nos quedamos donde estamos...?


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

Se van a pasar toda la tarde así, subiendo leeeeennnnnttttaaaammmmeeeeennnnteeeee, puede que antes toquen en el futuro del eurostox el 2240 y despues cual tortuga para arriba.

El ibex no sube porque los amigos de botin son tan buenos que no paran de repartir acciones, es que no quieren los dividendos.


----------



## shamus (24 Abr 2009)

Realizando una valoracion rapida , como veis a endesa?. Parece que en el mes de abril se ha estado manteniendo en su media movil de 15 sesiones si es que he aprendido bien a interpretar esta herramienta y hoy la ha superado con fuerza. Ademas , el rsi indica una sobreventa importante.

Me lo estoy pensando , que opinais?.


----------



## chudire (24 Abr 2009)

Ya que estás dime algo de IBR que me tiene sin dormir desde hace unos días. Compradas a 2,99. Mi cabeza dice que no venda asumiendo pérdidas pero estoy ya un poco cansado del valor...quesque me agota la cabeza.


----------



## Riviera (24 Abr 2009)

Algunos paletillos  nos guiamos por ienege.Segun este sistema a dia de hoy el mejor ,ni ordenares de millones de dolares ni lunas llenas ni pollas en vinagre, tendriamos guano.Se puede apreciar la grafica de hoy de arriba abajo al contrario que el mercado.De hecho lleva un par de horas que se le ve con unas ganas de bajar que da miedo.

Ienege rules!!!


----------



## shamus (24 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> El ibex no sube porque los amigos de botin son tan buenos que no paran de repartir acciones, es que no quieren los dividendos.



Esta frase me plantea 2 preguntas. La primera es , como sabes estas cosas?. La segunda , que tiene de malo el dividendo?. A mi siempre me han gustado mucho , la verdad xD.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

Vaya estilazo tiene Gamesa para caer,es que es inigualable


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Abr 2009)

chudire dijo:


> Ya que estás dime algo de IBR que me tiene sin dormir desde hace unos días. Compradas a 2,99. Mi cabeza dice que no venda asumiendo pérdidas pero estoy ya un poco cansado del valor...quesque me agota la cabeza.



Yo las tengo a 2,98 ahi se quedan hasta que pasen de 3


----------



## chudire (24 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo las tengo a 2,98 ahi se quedan hasta que pasen de 3



oohhh... y si antes hay guanazo?


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Abr 2009)

Estoy dentro de SAN a 6,58, que se me ha olvidado ponerlo...
Creo que me voy a salir, lleva un montón de tiempo a 6,68 y me aburro.


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Esta frase me plantea 2 preguntas. La primera es , como sabes estas cosas?. La segunda , que tiene de malo el dividendo?. A mi siempre me han gustado mucho , la verdad xD.



No las se, las imagino, y el dividendo no tiene nada malo, siempre y cuando en el camino que se llega a el la accion pasa a valer mucho menos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

Iberia va a cerrar en 1,51...para el que le interese :


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, se que prometí no volver a hacerlo..... pero no puedo, po puedorrr...... el lunes, el lunes el lunes  el lunes



*BLACK MONDAY*


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

Otra cosa, si yo tuviera acciones, de lo que fuera, las vendería hoy al cierre, esto no es un consejo, esto es lo que yo haria, que cada cual piense por su cuenta y valore que es mejor. 

Perderse una hipotetica ganacia o ver como el valor se vá hundiendo poco a poco.

Ojo no accepto responsabilidades, pero yo lo haria sin dudar.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo las tengo a 2,98 ahi se quedan hasta que pasen de 3



Va a ser cierto lo que decian por ahi...no tienes tu el don para operar con los largos


----------



## carvil (24 Abr 2009)

Buenas tardes

Seguimos en el canal alcista en el sp futuros, con resistencia en 866 y 874, yo veo que hoy es un dia de largos.


----------



## rosonero (24 Abr 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Algunos paletillos  nos guiamos por ienege.Segun este sistema a dia de hoy el mejor ,ni ordenares de millones de dolares ni lunas llenas ni pollas en vinagre, tendriamos guano.Se puede apreciar la grafica de hoy de arriba abajo al contrario que el mercado.De hecho lleva un par de horas que se le ve con unas ganas de bajar que da miedo.
> 
> Ienege rules!!!




Je je!!! Siempre tengo en una pestañita la bolsa holandesa en tiempo real solo por ING y efectivamente algo huele ha podrido en Dinmarca


----------



## chudire (24 Abr 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Je je!!! Siempre tengo en una pestañita la bolsa holandesa en tiempo real solo por ING y efectivamente algo huele ha podrido en Dinmarca



Donde podemos verla?


----------



## rosonero (24 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Por cierto, se que prometí no volver a hacerlo..... pero no puedo, po puedorrr...... el lunes, el lunes el lunes  el lunes
> 
> 
> 
> *BLACK MONDAY*



Amos a ver!!!!!!! Con el avatar del Doctor Muerte no te podemos creer, ya sabemos que lo crear pánico y maldad va con el oficio pero cada día no puede ser


----------



## rosonero (24 Abr 2009)

chudire dijo:


> Donde podemos verla?




AEX hoofdfondsen - real-time koersen Amsterdam - Het Financieele Dagblad

Alto secreto


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

El empujon final lo daremos dentro de unos minutos... nuestro estimado IBEX es así de traicionero... dejar pillados en weekend!

Me refiero al ALZA!


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

El fin del mundo se acerca...

SAN.MC	*6,66* €


----------



## Speculo (24 Abr 2009)

percebo. Gracias a tus comentarios, de vez en cuando me paro a mirar el tema de la suelta de papel. Para mí, tu teoría puede ser válida en un porcentaje superior al 50%, que al final puede que sea lo que interese.
Pero esta vez no veo por ningún sitio que estén soltando papel a mansalva. Más bien parece que no entra el dinero suficiente.

Es más, ahora mismo están entrando manos fuertes en determinados valores con muchísimo dinero y sí que es verdad que sobre los bancos se observa una suelta de acciones muy importante.

Es posible, y digo posible, que las manos fuertes estén cambiando de valores y quieran que esto siga para arriba. Son elucubraciones pero en todo esta subida de hoy hay cosas que no cuadran.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El fin del mundo se acerca...
> 
> SAN.MC	*6,66* €



Eso era hace un rato, ya está a 6,68...


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Amos a ver!!!!!!! Con el avatar del Doctor Muerte no te podemos creer, ya sabemos que lo crear pánico y maldad va con el oficio pero cada día no puede ser



No es justo :, a Kujire bien que la dejais sacar el submanrino cuando quiere, ademas no todo son sustos, hoy dije lo de la subida (todavía no confirmada) pero pinta de ello tiene, si cerramos en maximos o una de dos, hemos entrado en una nueva era en la que la bolsa sube independientemente de como vaya la economia o pasa lo mismo que la ultima vez que se tocó 880.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Abr 2009)

chudire dijo:


> oohhh... y si antes hay guanazo?



A eso te arriesgas, pero IBR ya a pasado su guano particular.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Son elucubraciones pero en todo esta subida de hoy hay cosas que no cuadran.



Ultimamente hay muchas cosas que no cuadran. Después de los datos tan malos sobre desempleo yo, inocente de mi, pensaba que bajaríamos, pero no... ahí estamos, en verde.


----------



## pepon26 (24 Abr 2009)

Tengo la impresión que de un momento a otro van a arrasar la resistencia del Futuro Ibex en 8770.
El Futuro del DAX cierra hoy en 4700.


----------



## chudire (24 Abr 2009)

oh, oh... no me ha entrado la orden de venta de IBR a 2,97. ???? no comprador bueno? no assión buena?? Chudire pecatore???

dos veces...


----------



## pepon26 (24 Abr 2009)

JOder, si antes lo escribo....


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ultimamente hay muchas cosas que no cuadran. Después de los datos tan malos sobre desempleo yo, inocente de mi, pensaba que bajaríamos, pero no... ahí estamos, en verde.



Eso te pasa por leer las noticias, a quien le importan?.

Cuanto menos leas sobre noticias mejor, solo graficas, graficas y graficas, tambien es util mi carter* de inferseion (para hacer lo contrario) y coger el libro de analisis tecnico que viene cada año con ella (no está mal).


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Eso era hace un rato, ya está a 6,68...



Vaya,ahora que me estaba animando 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mWGo98bH5Yw&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mWGo98bH5Yw&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Speculo (24 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ultimamente hay muchas cosas que no cuadran. Después de los datos tan malos sobre desempleo yo, inocente de mi, pensaba que bajaríamos, pero no... ahí estamos, en verde.



¿Y qué le importa a la bolsa el desempleo español? 
Los parados no tienen empleo, pero seguro que acciones se siguen comprando y vendiendo.


----------



## carvil (24 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> No es justo :, a Kujire bien que la dejais sacar el submanrino cuando quiere, ademas no todo son sustos, hoy dije lo de la subida (todavía no confirmada) pero pinta de ello tiene, si cerramos en maximos o una de dos, hemos entrado en una nueva era en la que la bolsa sube independientemente de como vaya la economia o pasa lo mismo que la ultima vez que se tocó 880.



No estoy de acuerdo... la hoja de ruta no ha cambiado subida hasta 900... no es seguro que lleguemos.. y corrección violenta hasta la zona de 750, hablo en los futuros del sp y según mi punto de vista 

Salu2


----------



## chudire (24 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> A eso te arriesgas, pero IBR ya a pasado su guano particular.



Nadie nunca tiene suficiente guano.
:


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

chudire dijo:


> oh, oh... no me ha entrado la orden de venta de IBR a 2,97. ???? no comprador bueno? no assión buena?? Chudire pecatore???



Por un misero centimo te vas a arriesgar?. a 2,96 entra fijo. y a 2,97 tambien pero merece la pena?


----------



## chudire (24 Abr 2009)

Se trata de mantener las pérdidas por debajo de 100 euros... jeje =)


Ejecutáaaalo pive ejecutáaaalo, no rompaaas las booolas!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Abr 2009)

Vuelvo al redil
Corto en SAN a 6.69
Corto en BBVA a 8.02


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

carvil dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo... la hoja de ruta no ha cambiado subida hasta 900... no es seguro que lleguemos.. y corrección violenta hasta la zona de 750, hablo en los futuros del sp y según mi punto de vista
> 
> Salu2



Yo creo que sí, por una cuestión, demasiados valores se saldrían de la tendencia primaria bajista si pasamos ese nivel, dudo mucho que eso pase en este escenario, pero me puedo equivocar, la verdad es que es que dudo porque me parece tan evidente, pero como de momento siguen el mismo patron, no se ya veremos.


----------



## pepon26 (24 Abr 2009)

El mercado está muy alcista. Tiene pinta que el Ibex la semana que viene rompe el 9000. 

El DAX se va en el corto plazo al 5000.


----------



## chudire (24 Abr 2009)

pfff.................


----------



## carvil (24 Abr 2009)

El IBEx si no recuerdo mal tiene un doble techo en 9200


----------



## pepon26 (24 Abr 2009)

carvil dijo:


> El IBEx si no recuerdo mal tiene un doble techo en 9200



El doble techo es en el 9850.

De todas maneras mi objetivo para el Ibex en unos meses es 11.350.


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

El mercado es una farsa. No han tenido ninguna verguenza de cargarse alguna figura estos días sin ningún problema, el ibex hara lo que le diga el eurostoxx y este lo que le diga el S&P y ese tiene una doble cabeza en 875 si se queda ahi y rompe por debajo.


----------



## pepon26 (24 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> El mercado es una farsa. No han tenido ninguna verguenza de cargarse alguna figura estos días sin ningún problema, el ibex hara lo que le diga el eurostoxx y este lo que le diga el S&P y ese tiene una doble cabeza en 875 si se queda ahi y rompe por debajo.




El SP lo vemos en 1100 en unos meses.


----------



## pepon26 (24 Abr 2009)

Preparaos para unos cierres muy alcistas.


----------



## pepon26 (24 Abr 2009)

Ya me encargaré yo, jajajaja...


----------



## pepon26 (24 Abr 2009)

No direis que no os aviso....


----------



## chudire (24 Abr 2009)

Mirad lo que dicen los hamijos de forobolsa
Voto positivo Escrito por: [wilardo] Feliz (17:14, 24/Abr)
Idea Los datos son claros, no ha entrado dinero en este super rebote.......
ha sido un cierre de cortos espectacular, seguramente el más grande de la historia en consonancia con otros records de los últimos tiempos.
Nadie ha comprado ni insiders, ni particulares, ni manos fuertes........ precisamente el mayor experto en flujos de capital Charles Biderman esta bajista y apalancado ya que el únicamente se basa en los flujos de capital y estos siguen sin aparecer por bolsa.
Esta muy claro y eso se ve a diario que hay falta total del inversor final y que la mayoria de los participantes estamos al puro intradía

Por lo que con estos datos en la mano ya no hay medias tintas.
O se ve que el rebote puede llegar lejos y entramos todos como burros a lo loco, escenario perfecto para lanzar un tercero alcista en los indices mundiales.
O definitivamente vuelven a tomar el control los bajistas al ver la debilidad de la estructura del rebote y nos mandan para abajo por donde hemos venido.

La solución en los próximos días, aunque esta claro que no nos aburriremos con semejante volatilidad intradía por falta del inversor final. 

:: Foro de LaBolsa.com : Los datos son claros, no ha entrado dinero en este super rebote....... ::


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Abr 2009)

Fuera de SAN a 6,69 (entrada a 6,58) porque me aburría de tanto verla rebotar en 6,69 y bajar a 6,66. 2 segundos después de entrar la orden de venta, la veo a 6,72. Mierda.


----------



## pepon26 (24 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Fuera de SAN a 6,69 (entrada a 6,58) porque me aburría de tanto verla rebotar en 6,69 y bajar a 6,66. 2 segundos después de entrar la orden de venta, la veo a 6,72. Mierda.



Consejo: quédate larga para el Lunes.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Consejo: quédate larga para el Lunes.



No, gracias, he vendido precisamente para no quedarme comprada el finde. No me gusta esa sensación...


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

chudire dijo:


> Mirad lo que dicen los hamijos de forobolsa
> Voto positivo Escrito por: [wilardo] Feliz (17:14, 24/Abr)
> Idea Los datos son claros, no ha entrado dinero en este super rebote.......
> ha sido un cierre de cortos espectacular, seguramente el más grande de la historia en consonancia con otros records de los últimos tiempos.
> ...



Mas o menos lo que pienso yo, creo que de este lunes o martes (depende de como cierre hoy) no pasa, de todas maneras por mí encantado, ese día palmo 1000 eurillos y a seguir en este mercado, no he visto chollo más grande en mi vida, fijarse y comprar y vender en los mismos puntos que lo hacen ellos, seguramente me estaré quedando con el dinero de la pensión de algun pobre que la tiene todavia en renta variable, pero para que se lo queden ellos, antes yo.


----------



## carvil (24 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> El SP lo vemos en 1100 en unos meses.



Conoces a Juan Luí? 

Salu2


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Abr 2009)

Uffff casi me ejecutan por garantias,estoy al limite...como suba un pelin mas me joden vivo los cortos


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

Por cierto Pepon26 no se que me gusta menos, tus consejos o tu firma, me lo pones dificil.


----------



## pepon26 (24 Abr 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Conoces a Juan Luí?
> 
> Salu2



¿El manta de Inversis?


----------



## tonuel (24 Abr 2009)

*Húndete ya joder... *:


----------



## pepon26 (24 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *Húndete ya joder... *:



SUBE HOSTIAS, SUBE.

Y va a subir.


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *Húndete ya joder... *:



Comandante, dejemoslo para el lunes, recuerde que este fin de semana hemos quedado con las gemelas Hawayanas.


----------



## chudire (24 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *Húndete ya joder... *:



no te pongas nervioso tonuel. Tendrás tiempo de sobra ara certificar a saco

De entrada me puedes poner uno a mi por quedarme comprado para el lunes!


----------



## pepon26 (24 Abr 2009)

Vamos a subir el futurito 40 puntos....


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Uffff casi me ejecutan por garantias,estoy al limite...como suba un pelin mas me joden vivo los cortos



Suerte en la subasta... a mi no me gusta apurar tanto. Me da Yuyu 

Edito: Todos están cerrando posiciones.


----------



## pepon26 (24 Abr 2009)

Han puesto mucho papel los cabrones, no he podido romper el 8800


----------



## pepon26 (24 Abr 2009)

Nosotro nos vamos LARGOS al 100% de VAR.


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Suerte en la subasta... a mi no me gusta apurar tanto. Me da Yuyu
> 
> Edito: Todos están cerrando posiciones.



Quereis ver cortos?

FESX Jun09 2 
P OESX Jun09 1700 3 
CEP.SAN -600 
cEP.BBVA -300 
CEP.POP -600 
CEP.ITX -200 
CEP.ACS -100 
CEP.ABE -290 
CEP.ANA -77 
CEP.BKT -530 
CEP.TL5 -600


----------



## chudire (24 Abr 2009)

Al final me han ejecutado la mitad de las acciones... supongo que algo es algo.


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Quereis ver cortos?
> 
> FESX Jun09 2
> P OESX Jun09 1700 3
> ...



Percebo, please... explicame ¿ qué significa ?, ¿Qué para Junio bajan 600, 300..?
Eso ¿Qué son?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Quereis ver cortos?
> 
> FESX Jun09 2
> P OESX Jun09 1700 3
> ...



Producto Estado Precio Medio B/P Último 

CEP.SAN -3000 6.69 -0.03 6.72 
CEP.BBVA -2000 8.02 -0.05 8.07 
CEP.POP -2000 6.25 -0.04 6.29 
CEP.CIN -4000 4.13 -0.15 4.28 
CEP.MAP -5000 2.13 - 2.13 

Esas manos fuertes!!!

Putas cintras jajajajaj

Como esto no se caiga el lunes me van a dar para el pelo


----------



## carvil (24 Abr 2009)

Futuros del s&p







Editoerdón x descuadrar el foro


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Producto Estado Precio Medio B/P Último
> 
> CEP.SAN -3000 6.69 -0.03 6.72
> CEP.BBVA -2000 8.02 -0.05 8.07
> ...



No te andas con chicas no, mi madre, yo prefiero guardarme un poco de las garantías para futuros y cubrirme.

A ver como acaba hoy fijate en el grafico del eurostoxx en el 8 y 9 de febrero esto se parece un monton, si se repitiese (que no digo que vaya a pasar) podríamos tener un día de transición el lunes o directamente el castañazo. 

Te deseo un buen fin de semana y mucha cerveza para olvidarte de esto hasta el lunes.


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Futuros del s&p
> 
> Puedes explicar que quiere decir, mi no comprender :.


----------



## carvil (24 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> carvil dijo:
> 
> 
> > Futuros del s&p
> ...


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

carvil dijo:


> percebo dijo:
> 
> 
> > En el circulo rojo son los futuros del sp en Junio y esas son los probabilidades de toque
> ...


----------



## carvil (24 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> carvil dijo:
> 
> 
> > Siempre y cuando se respete la volatilidad media, si no..... me parece que es perfectamente posible no estar dentro de ese sector en mayo si antes cascamos.
> ...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> No te andas con chicas no, mi madre, yo prefiero guardarme un poco de las garantías para futuros y cubrirme.
> 
> A ver como acaba hoy fijate en el grafico del eurostoxx en el 8 y 9 de febrero esto se parece un monton, si se repitiese (que no digo que vaya a pasar) podríamos tener un día de transición el lunes o directamente el castañazo.
> 
> Te deseo un buen fin de semana y mucha cerveza para olvidarte de esto hasta el lunes.



Me cubro con largos,los tengo en Acciona,IBR e Iberia,en largo nunca con CFDs siempre desde el banco.

No opero con futuros o indices,solo con acciones del Ibex,lo mismo digo,a pasar buen finde!


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Abr 2009)

¿de verdad alguno de vosotros vive de esto?


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

Otra ampliación para GAS NATURAL

Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones


----------



## Kujire (24 Abr 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿de verdad alguno de vosotros vive de esto?



sólo por aki NY deben ser miles sino cientos de miles ... es un trabajo como otro cualquiera, un@s ganan más que otros pero lo importante como todo es que te guste... actualmente yo podría vivir de esto y es algo que no descarto.


----------



## kokaine (24 Abr 2009)

a las 20:00 se dan a conocer los metodos usados para los calculos de los stress test. Asi que cuidado con esa hora que puede ser movida.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> sólo por aki NY deben ser miles sino cientos de miles ... es un trabajo como otro cualquiera, un@s ganan más que otros pero lo importante como todo es que te guste... actualmente yo podría vivir de esto y es algo que no descarto.



Danos algun "secretillo" para el resto de iniciados...


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

Kujire, AMERICAN EXPRESS chapó!


----------



## Kujire (24 Abr 2009)

No era muy dificil saber lo de Amex, lo raro es que se cumpla ... al final todo suma. Lo que no tiene buena pinta son los bancos algo va a pasar y va a haber bancos damnificados. No me gusta nada que haya salido ciudadano israelí Enmanuel por la TV... estos personajes siniestros manejan los hilos desde dentro...

Edito: Por cierto SELL In MAY and GO AWAY, nos estamos acercando a la estación de ventas, están intercambiando mucho papel, ayer y hoy está pasando lo mismo, no creo que vayamos a tener guano inmediatamente pero recordad que esto es la guerra, así que no hagáis nada pensando en el largo plazo, eso quiere decir que no hay márgen de error, el/la que la pifie ahora se va a pasar a la sombra un buen rato, y si pasa eso por lo menos que tenga dividendos


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

Tengo desde hace unos días mi orden de venta en CITi, teniendo asumidos algunos centavos como minusvalia, además esta prox en España... continuamos con los resultados de los bancos, como es previsible.... el IBEX será inmune a ellos.

GAS NATURAL, la estoy siguiendo.... ha estado muy vólatil a partir de las 11:xx horas ... supongo que algunos ya conocian lo de la nueva amp capital, de ahí que la cot no levantará cabeza.

En Iberia he retirado la orden de compra varias veces a 1,45 y 1,46 .... intuyo que los mam... de BA, les han exigido que el valor de la cot esté por debajo de los 1,50€ para el canje.

Y como no.... OHL sigue con el plan trazado desde el prestamo de las acciones para tumbar el valor, ya ha recuperado los 10,00€


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

PRESUNTAMENTE ---- OxHxLx EN ACCION ----



Para que un mercado de valores funcione eficientemente se requieren muchas cosas. Entre ellas, que los inversores puedan 

apostar/invertir/especular sobre el valor esperado de los activos financieros y que la información necesaria no sea asimétrica 

ni incompleta.


Soy un claro partidario de que los mercados cuenten con instrumentos para apostar a la baja sobre el precio de un activo, como 

por ejemplo las ventas en corto o short selling. Pero tengo algunos temores de que en el marco actual los mercados tengan 

ineficiencias (por ejemplo, cierta dosis de ignorancia ) que hagan que la actuación de algunos, e importantes, inversores 

bajistas puedan verse anormalmente favorecidas.



Utilizaré las acciones como ejemplo de activo financiero. Un inversor razonable que piense que las acciones de una compañía 

están sobrevaloradas puede hacer básicamente tres cosas:



1. Vender las acciones si las tiene y por supuesto no comprarlas si no las tiene.


2. Utilizar un producto derivado -por ejemplo, un futuro- que se liquide por diferencias através de mercados organizados. Bien 

para cubrirse del riesgo de depreciación si ya tiene acciones de esa empresa, bien para apostar a la baja sobre la evolución del 

precio de la acción si no las tiene.



3. Pedir a alguien que le preste las acciones y venderlas en el mercado confiando en que podrá recomprarlas a un precio más bajo 

y devolvérselas a su propietario original con un beneficio.




Las dos primeras opciones no plantean ningún problema. Pero la tercera, probablemente menos conocida por el gran público, me 

produce cierta inquietud. Algo que siempre he achacado al confuso estado de la regulación internacional del préstamo de valores, 

y a la pobre y oscura información estadística sobre esta importante zona de los mercados.






¿Cómo se articula la opción 3?



No es habitual llamar a un accionista de la empresa y pedirle sus acciones en préstamo, pero imaginemos una conversación entre 

las dos partes sobre este asunto. Uno sería un inversor bajista (IB) y el otro un accionista razonable (AR).



IB: Mire usted, me gustaría que me prestara las acciones que usted tiene.


AR: (algo mosca) Perdone mi curiosidad pero ¿para qué y por qué quiere usted mis acciones?


IB: Es que creo que sus acciones valen menos y me gustaría venderlas


AR: (algo pasmado). ¡Ah, claro! ¿y por qué cree usted eso?



Ahorro el análisis que el inversor bajista le expone al accionista razonable y que no afecta al argumento de este artículo, 

aunque daría para mucho.



Nuestro AR, una vez escuchadas las razones de IB, puede hacer dos cosas:


1. Si le han convencido las razones de IB, procederá a vender inmediatamente sus acciones. Si la decisión se demuestra acertada 

enviará un buen jamón a ese alma de Dios que le llamó para sacarle de su error.


2. Si no le han convencido puede a su vez hacer dos cosas:


a. Llamar a IB e intentar sacarle de su error para que no incurra en pérdidas. Esto es poco probable, me temo.

b. Prestarle las acciones, pidiendo a cambio las garantías suficientes y, muy importante, poniendo un precio al préstamo.


Supongamos que AR opta por prestarle las acciones a IB para que las venda. ¿Cuál será el precio de esa transacción?


Digamos que el precio del préstamo debería estar en función de tres cosas: del tipo de interés libre de riesgo (el repo por 

ejemplo), de la variación (incluyendo dividendos) del valor de la acción y del riesgo de que los valores no sean devueltos. 

Obviamente el precio se fijará en el mercado de acciones para "prestar" en función de la demanda y oferta. 

Conviene recordar que ahora mismo el tipo de interés del repo es casi cero en muchos países del mundo.



Pero ¿cómo funciona todo esto en la realidad? Los inversores minoristas (personas físicas) o institucionales (fondos de 

pensiones e inversión básicamente) depositan sus acciones en una entidad depositaria (en general un banco que se encarga de 

custodiarlos, cobrar los dividendos, etc. y que cobra por este servicio). State Street Bank es el mayor depositario de EEUU y 

posiblemente del mundo, Lehman Brothers era un banco muy activo en el préstamo de valores.



Los inversores bajistas (IB) se dirigen a los depositarios, que suelen ser grandes silos de valores, y formalizan con ellos el 

préstamo. Se supone que el precio del préstamo se determina de manera similar a la que hemos comentado y que las leyes de la 

oferta y la demanda siguen funcionando.


Para que esta situación funcione correctamente y no implique un mal funcionamiento del mercado nuestro AR debe tener un contrato 

con el depositario que autorice a éste a prestar sus valores. A un precio, claro está, que debe ser conocido.



Desde ese momento el depositario pasa a ser el que decide si prestar, o no, los valores de AR (conviene no olvidar que el 

préstamo de valores implica la plena cesión de la propiedad de las acciones y esto conlleva riesgos) y a gestionar 

diligentemente y en el mejor interés de ARlos prestamos que realice. Esto implicaría que para calcular el precio del préstamo 

habrá que incluir los costes del depositario que también, lógicamente, cobraría por esta gestión de prestar los valores de sus 

clientes.



Y aquí es donde anidan mis temores. ¿Saben los diversos AR si han autorizado a sus bancos depositarios a prestar sus acciones? , 

¿son informados de a qué precio se prestan sus acciones?, ¿cuánto obtiene el depositario y cuanto AR de esta actividad?



Si la respuesta es no a las tres preguntas, o a alguna de ellas, ya no estaríamos hablando de un accionista razonable (AR) sino 

de un accionista ignorante (AI) o incauto, y no califico al depositario. Y como nos dice la teoría económica, con información 

inexacta o asimétrica los mercados financieros se alejan de la eficiencia y, a veces, pueden entrar en situaciones de 

inestabilidad que, como en la crisis que padecemos, pueden llegar a afectar muy seriamente a las economías.



En España los fondos de inversión no están autorizados, aún, a prestar los valores de sus fondistas. Pero no es ésta la práctica 

habitual en otros países de la UE y en EEUU. Además, en los mercados existen cadenas interpuestas de subdepositarios que 

enturbian las relaciones contractuales entre los accionistas y los depositarios finales. La regulación del préstamo de valores 

no está armonizada en los países desarrollados, lo cual plantea riesgos no menores para la estabilidad financiera. Y la 

información es escasa y confusa. Todo ello debería afrontarse dentro de la agenda de trabajo del G20 para construir una 

arquitectura financiera más sólida.



Entre tanto, me parece que sería muy conveniente que los inversores de todo el mundo, minoristas o institucionales, procuraran 

estar bien informados sobre a qué precio y en qué condiciones se prestan sus valores, y que los supervisores financieros 

recabaran información más precisa sobre esta importante actividad. -


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

QUE SOBERANO ABURRIMIENTO, ya he planchado lo de toda la semana, y ahora que hago?.


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

uuuuuups, que ha pasado?


----------



## Misterio (24 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> uuuuuups, que ha pasado?



Cárpatos.

Stress test	[Imprimir]	



Los requisitos usados por el gobierno se harán públicos a las 20h , hora española, así que a esa hora atentos que puede haber volatilidad.


----------



## Kujire (24 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> uuuuuups, que ha pasado?



Han salido las normas de los stress-test


----------



## Speculo (24 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> QUE SOBERANO ABURRIMIENTO, ya he planchado lo de toda la semana, y ahora que hago?.



Jajajaajaj ... Vete a pasear un poco al niño, coño, que te vas a cocer ahí todo el día en casa con las acciones de las narices


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

Que campeones, como lo aguantan, se ve que no les viene bien que caiga..... de momento.


----------



## Speculo (24 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Han salido las normas de los stress-test



¿Y el mercado las ha interpretado en cinco minutos o es que hay volatilidad solo por el hecho de que salgan esas normas??


----------



## Kujire (24 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Y el mercado las ha interpretado en cinco minutos o es que hay volatilidad solo por el hecho de que salgan esas normas??



para eso es necesario el sexto sentido, venga apuntaros a la bajada que vamos todos juntos


----------



## Misterio (24 Abr 2009)

Pues vaya como se lo han tomado, no imagino esto el día 4 cuando dan los resultados.


----------



## Kujire (24 Abr 2009)

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

opsss!! hay que mover dinero y crear plusvalías para el weekend!


----------



## Speculo (24 Abr 2009)

Pero vamos a ver ¿Cómo coño se va a tomar nadie bien o mal nada si en diez minutos no hay nadie capaz de interpretar nada?

Venga, no me jodas.

Y ahora lo subirán porque como nadie se ha enterado de nada, pues lo subimos. Qué mas dará.


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

SOL MELIA ha cerrado hoy a 4,24€ casí un +300% de cuando la recomendé hace un mes y medio...


----------



## Kujire (24 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver ¿Cómo coño se va a tomar nadie bien o mal nada si en diez minutos no hay nadie capaz de interpretar nada?
> 
> Venga, no me jodas.
> 
> Y ahora lo subirán porque como nadie se ha enterado de nada, pues lo subimos. Qué mas dará.



llevamos cayendo desde las 13.30, .....y seguimos con esa tendencia

Edito: además todo el mundo sabe que lo importante es en mayo, en este documento no dicen nada


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

Lo que hace tener pasta, que manera de aguantar el tipo. Aqui ni doble techo ni na, por mis huevos que no baja. No esta esto manipulao ni na.


----------



## Speculo (24 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> SOL MELIA ha cerrado hoy a 4,24€ casí un +300% de cuando la recomendé hace un mes y medio...



Si tú no las tienes en cartera, la recomendación no vale nada


----------



## donpepito (24 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Si tú no las tienes en cartera, la recomendación no vale nada



Recuerdo que salio un agorero -que solo aparece en los 6xxx del IBEX, me tachó de embaucador.... a mi no me gustan los chicharros.

Pero hay mucha gente que siembra y recoge la cosecha.


----------



## Speculo (24 Abr 2009)

¿Y ahora qué pasa? 
¿Stress Tests 2.0??


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Se van a pasar toda la tarde así, subiendo leeeeennnnnttttaaaammmmeeeeennnnteeeee, puede que antes toquen en el futuro del eurostox el 2240 y despues cual tortuga para arriba.
> 
> El ibex no sube porque los amigos de botin son tan buenos que no paran de repartir acciones, es que no quieren los dividendos.



Vale dije lentamente, pero esto es demasiado. Yo creo que lo dejan en 870 por sus webos.


----------



## Kujire (24 Abr 2009)

Si es que esto es para mentes simples caballeros

En ese documento no dice nada y lo que importa es en Mayo ... pues depués de asustarles volvemos a a lo nuestro que aún hay mucho papel que intercambiar. Les saco el submarino a pasear por la playa???

Parece mentira señores, pregúntense Quién vende? Quién compra?, vaya si los que están vendiendo son los señores consejeros de la empresas del S&P!!!

Pero señores! no nos decían que "yanosestábamosrecuperando" ... entonces por qué ustedes están vendiendo?????????:

LET'S MAKE SOME MONEY!!!!


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

Ademas han debido hacer las cuentas, que no llegan a tiempo con estos baches, asi que vamos a pasar los 870 a la primera, en plan campeon.


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

A ver si tiene narices y toca otra vez el 2278


----------



## Kujire (24 Abr 2009)

*Viernes de Pasión*

Ya tenemos números de la lotto... Percebo saca las ovejitas que es la hora

unidades de millar = Volúmen SIMILAR al de ayer

centenas = Volúmen SIMILAR a la media

decenas = Los mismos chic@s cambiando cromos, especialmente aquellos que saben como van sus empresas

unidades = Corred insensatos!!!! Tochovista dijo:


> Reconocerán a los fariseos por sus palabrasRápido hamijos que me los quitan de las manos!!!!



Advertencia: Si has llegado hasta aki sin asustarte, lo siento pero probablemente te han TONGADO.


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Percebo saca las ovejitas que es la hora
> 
> .



A la orden, 







Y el resultado igual que ayer, igual que mañana es:

YOU LOSE


----------



## percebo (24 Abr 2009)

Habeis guardado las vacas?, pues nada a descansar, fuen fin de semana a todos, y a descansar, que ya toca.

Percebo fuera.


----------



## Kujire (24 Abr 2009)

...más*de*una*vez*he*soñado*manejar*el*Hummer*contra*la*oficina*de*GS*en*pleno*Manjatan* ...*en*plan*alunizaje**DEJARLA*COMO*UN*SOLAR* ... y colgar el cartel



> "ESTO VA POR MI ABUELITA"​



SERÍA UNA HEROINA!! hundir Un GM en la fachada de WS? Me pondrían una plaza con mi nombre en DETROIT!!

PD: ...otra semana más sangrándolos poco a poco...

PD: Friday Night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Besos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## un marronazo (24 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ...más*de*una*vez*he*soñado*manejar*el*Hummer*contra*la*oficina*de*GS*en*pleno*Manjatan* ...*en*plan*alunizaje**DEJARLA*COMO*UN*SOLAR* ... y colgar el cartel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



coño kujire, que pensamientos mas cojonudos


----------



## Kujire (24 Abr 2009)

no me calientes.... que sólo ver que Ford a llegado a 5$ me pongo enferma:

A las Autos les han racaneado 1/18 de todo lo que le han dado a los mangantes que generaron la burbuja. Es un drama brutal en INDIANA; OHIO etc... miles de familias ... no digo que no tengan que re-estructurarse, pero como se dice: " la misma bara de medir para todos" .... (es decir lo de "o fol***** todos o la p*** al rio" pero es que suena francamente mal en boca de una señorita, que pensará la Aído de esto


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Abr 2009)

Chrysler no se espera tampoco nada bueno.


----------



## pepon26 (24 Abr 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿de verdad alguno de vosotros vive de esto?




Yo vivo EXCLUSIVAMENTE de la especulación en los mercados con mi propio capital.
Por eso, y por la cuenta que me trae, procuro acertar en mis previsiones de mercado.

Ahora estoy largo al 100% de VAR. Creo que las Bolsas están muy alcistas.

En los últimos 2 meses, con el rebote de las Bolsas hemos ganado una cifra 7 dígitos....


----------



## chollero (25 Abr 2009)

mulder como ves el lunes?


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> En los últimos 2 meses, con el rebote de las Bolsas hemos ganado una cifra 7 dígitos....



Yo no es por ser desconfiado...pero me suena a pegote total y absoluto...
Te ha faltado decir que de esos digitos ninguno es menor de 8


----------



## pepon26 (25 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo no es por ser desconfiado...pero me suena a pegote total y absoluto...
> Te ha faltado decir que de esos digitos ninguno es menor de 8



Ahi va otro pegote.
En los tiempos cuando hacia bonos (para un banco, no por mi cuenta) el menda lerenda negociaba EL SOLITO entre 10%-15% del volumen total en bonos españoles.
Los que conozcais el mercado de bonos, sabeis cual es el volumen que se negocia: ¿creeriais que un sólo tio fuera capaz de negociar el 15% del volumen diario, el solito? YO LO HACIA.


----------



## chollero (25 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo no es por ser desconfiado...pero me suena a pegote total y absoluto...
> Te ha faltado decir que de esos digitos ninguno es menor de 8



a lo mejor invierte desde Zimbawe

El gobierno de Zimbabue se enfrenta a una amplia variedad de difíciles problemas en su economía, al cesar sus esfuerzos en fomentar una economía de mercado. Esos problemas incluyen una notoria falta de divisas, hiperinflación y escasez de provisiones y artículos. Su participación en la guerra de 1998 a 2002 en la República Democrática del Congo, por ejemplo, significó un egreso de cientos de millones de dólares de su economía.[8] El muy necesitado apoyo del FMI no llegó, debido a que el gobierno de Zimbabue fracasó en alcanzar los objetivos presupuestarios. La tasa de inflación se incrementó de un 32% por año en 1998 a un 586% al fines de 2005 y con el mayor regisrto del mundo con una tasa de inflación de una estimación oficial en enero de 2008 de 100 580.2%, mientras el tipo de cambio bajó de 24 dólares Zimbabwenses por US$ a 85.000 por US$ en la misma época. Zimbabue tiene al momento la tasa de inflación más alta de todos los países del mundo. En marzo de 2008 la inflación alcanzó el 100.000% y, una tasa de cambio de 1 dólar USA por 30.000.000 de dólares zimbabwenses. Por lo tanto la población local tiende a comprar los productos esenciales en los países vecinos de Botsuana, Sudáfrica y Zambia


----------



## Alvin Red (25 Abr 2009)

Para los Elliottistas......

Swine Flu and Elliott Wave Analysis | Elliott Wave International

Es curioso.


----------



## donpepito (25 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Yo vivo EXCLUSIVAMENTE de la especulación en los mercados con mi propio capital.
> Por eso, y por la cuenta que me trae, procuro acertar en mis previsiones de mercado.
> 
> Ahora estoy largo al 100% de VAR. Creo que las Bolsas están muy alcistas.
> ...



Por un casual esa cotizada VAR no será esta empresa relacionada con el suministro medico?

*Varian Medical Systems*


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Abr 2009)

o sea, el lunes roche, gsk y demas se disparan en bolsa


de hecho miren ROCHE desde ayer por la tarde hasta hoy...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Por un casual esa cotizada VAR no será esta empresa relacionada con el suministro medico?
> 
> *Varian Medical Systems*



Supongo que habrá querido decir VAR=renta VARiable, jeje.

Oye, Pepon, con esos datos que das casi que se podría averiguar quién eres (haciendo amigos).

De todas formas, me parece un poco mal que nos leas y te aproveches de nuestra "sapiencia"  y no nos tires ni un miserable cacahuete.

Que conste que yo te creo, yo mismo he sacado cinco dígitos en un mes por haber comprado abajo, y no he sido nunca profesional de los mercados ni vivo de esto.

Pero ya te digo, un cacahuete de vez en cuando, por favor, aunque sea por privado a los que te caigan bien  (venga, más amigos), que de algo te servirá leernos (aunque sea para descojonarte de nosotros o para hacer lo contrario).


----------



## Promotor alucinado (25 Abr 2009)

Análisis de la jornada de ayer de José Manuel Garayoa. Hoy está duro y muy cabreado:




> *Menos mal que existe la bolsa*
> 
> Oyes de vez en cuando a colegas progres comentarios indulgentes del tipo ¿no crees que con tanta mierda Wall Street debería desaparecer? Pues no, mira, no: Wall Street, el Ibex, etcétera, son, cuando menos, un circo con el que olvidar y tapar las vergüenzas de la economía nacional y sus responsables. Que la tasa de paro se sitúe por encima de cuatro millones y suba el Ibex porque quizá se distinguen señales de recuperación en la economía internacional es como escuchar a Bach en medio de una tormenta de cañonazos. Lo bueno es que luego esa becaria del Ministerio de Economía, de cuyo nombre prefiero no acordarme, suelte que en adelante no veremos cifras tan negativas y que lo peor ya ha pasado. Y tanto que sí, que lo peor ha pasado. Que tengamos un equipo económico dirigido por una señora sobre la que el Supremo ha admitido un recurso por "inactividad" lo dice todo. No entiendo que al pobre Pepe le caigan diez partidos y a Zapatero ninguno. ...





Menos mal que existe la bolsa


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Abr 2009)

¿QUÉ?

¿Pero esto no es Burbuja.info? Un foro de 4 frikis muertos de hambre... y vosotros hablando de beneficios de 5...6 y más dígitos.

Jaja ole vuestros cojones, si es verdad... sino lo es, sinceramente no soy capaz de sentir envidia (cuestión de personalidad).

Iba a escribir algo más sobre lo de ayudar a los novatos, no a ganar pasta, sino a que no la perdamos, pero esto tiene que salir de cada uno y no por peticiones ajenas.

Bueno, resumiendo, pasad un buen fin de semana. (Yo con 7 dígitos, estaría escribiendo esto desde el Brasil jaja, en la playita de Ipanema..pfff que recuerdos jajaja)


----------



## donpepito (25 Abr 2009)

Bueno, bueno... pues sin quererlo hemos descubierto el prox pelotazo de DP HF, le empresa VAR de NASDAQ, ha sido una revelación de PEPON, GRACIAS!

Esa empresa apenas ha sufrido las caídas y tiene un potencial muy grande, al igual que la
cot:

Dendreon Corporation
(Public, NASDAQNDN) en un solo día (hace unos días) subió un +134,00% es muy probable que esta cot alcanze los 100.00USD si todo va bien.


Sobre los beneficios personales, hay operaciones muy buenas y otras que no se llevan a cabo por la desconfianza del inversor en determinadas ocasiones, yo me considero un inversor "social" no podemos convertirnos en inversores patológicos.


----------



## Kujire (25 Abr 2009)

*mis muñecas*

De pequeña tuve una muñeca, la llamaban "LA PEPONA", gordinflona, bajita muy linda aunque qué decir que desde pequeña siempre fuí muy inquieta, por lo que LA PEPONA rápidamente pasó a ser un artículo más de decoración que de juego.

Cada un@ es libre de expresarse, de contar o no sus experiencias, hay personas que tienen más facilidad que otras, pero creo que la mayor satisfacción es cuando los demás te reconocen lo valiosa que ha sido tu ayuda. Seguramente quien presume que últimamente hace mucho dinero(como si fuese un éxito) no nos cuenta cuanto dinero perdió él/ella no hace tanto cuando la bolsa estaba más nerviosa, y seguramente aún esté en negativo por eso desea que siga subiendo. Este negocio se mide por rentabilidad, si manejas 100M y haces 1M, .... pues maj@ creo que hasta el pobre JuanLui lo hace mejor(se deben partir los que le conocen jur jur).

Malas tiempos para los analistos, los están largando a patadas, antes era sencillo ganarse unas perras diciendo cualquier chorrada, que si el Ibex subiría hasta 17.000, etc... muchos se han visto forzados ofrecer sus "servicios" y ponerse a "trabajar" por su cuenta juas juas... vamos a ver cuantos de estos personajes sobreviven, y no les pasa como a mi PEPONA.


----------



## donpepito (25 Abr 2009)

Que sutil eres... tenemos uno de los expertos en el hilo con más patrimonio que el fondo de DP HF, con plusvalías de 7 cifras.... es todo un previlegio! 

Por cierto... CISCO parece que quiere romper y tocar los 22.00USD en la prox semana... es un valor que no ha sufrido un castigo excesivo.

Hay rumores de compra de SEAGATE a 10.00USD... sabes algo de ello, Kujire?


----------



## chudire (25 Abr 2009)

MMMmm... farmaceuticas eh?
Abbot apuntito de tocar suelo en grafico de 10 años


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Abr 2009)

Pepon, aclara lo de "largo en VAR" porque yo creo que has querido decir largo en renta variable y que no te referías a ninguna compañía farmacéutica.


----------



## Kujire (25 Abr 2009)

*Me piro a comer*



donpepito dijo:


> Que sutil eres... tenemos uno de los expertos en el hilo con más patrimonio que el fondo de DP HF, con plusvalías de 7 cifras.... es todo un previlegio!
> 
> Por cierto... CISCO parece que quiere romper y tocar los 22.00USD en la prox semana... es un valor que no ha sufrido un castigo excesivo.
> 
> Hay rumores de compra de SEAGATE a 10.00USD... sabes algo de ello, Kujire?



Hola DP,

Con respecto a Cisco, creo que no es mala idea, sabiendo que te gusta el centímero  creo que tiene recorrido al alza, por lo menos 1$ más. Sin embargo, me gusta mucho en el rango de 15$, por lo que tendrás que atarla en corto.

Seagate es definitivamente más compleja, si te apetece especular a una posible compra pues vale, acepto barco, pero no metas mucha plata ... espero que caiga fuerte para ¿Junio?, y si te quedas pillado olvídate del dividendo, porque seguro que lo poco que tienen ahora lo suprimen y ya sabes lo que pasa entonces.... A muy corto plazo puede que suba hasta el rango 8$-9$, próximamente van a presentar resultados, y creo que van a estar en la línea de lo esperado ... pero bueno ya lo veremos ya te cuento en otro moment

Cisco se tiene que mover pero .... la pregunta no es con quién sino cuándo ...


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Abr 2009)

Kujire, acojónanos, que se cuece para el Lunes, ¿ Verde o Rojito ?. :

Otra cosa, sobre los Bonos... se dice que esta semana, toca venta o recompra  nu se... ¿bueno o malo?.


----------



## pepon26 (25 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Por un casual esa cotizada VAR no será esta empresa relacionada con el suministro medico?
> 
> *Varian Medical Systems*



VAR= Value At Risk


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> VAR= Value At Risk



Vamos, en cristiano, que según tú la probabilidad de un desplome es lo suficientemente pequeña como para seguir dentro.

¿Has querido decir eso?

http://www.circulo-icau.cl/uploads/documentos/descarga_0/value005.pdf

Sería un contraste de hipótesis para un determinado nivel de significatividad y la hipótesis nula sería que el mercado bajase un determinado número de desviaciones típicas por debajo del valor esperado.

De todas formas, en eso estoy con Kujire, si has utilizado métodos estadísticos para invertir en los últimos meses no te habrá ido tan bien, sólo hay que ver las volatilidades que hemos tenido y el número de desviaciones típicas que se ha desviado el mercado respecto a cualquier rentabilidad esperada.

En los últimos meses invertir fiándose de colas de probabilidad ha sido arriesgadísimo, de ahí que se hablara tanto de "cisnes negros".

Por cierto, yo también creo que los "cisnes negros" han quedado atrás, ya el último mínimo del Ibex no fue como el anterior, había menos pánico, era más una cuestión de "aguantar el dolor".

A mí me ha ido bien porque era mi primera operación en tres años, la abstinencia parece que sienta bien , la fastidié hace unos días vendiéndolo todo casi en máximos y volviendo a entrar al día siguiente (ahí me di cuenta que me ponía más nervioso estando fuera que estando dentro, por eso creo que va a subir, me fio de mis sensaciones aunque sé que ha subido mucho).


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Abr 2009)

Os paso esta recolección de informes realizada por reuters que he posteado en el hilo de la gripe, quiza os sirven para saber como iran los tiros este lunes, creo que sera interesante observar el All Ordinaries y el Nikkei que abren pronto.

FACTBOX: Economic costs of a flu pandemic | U.S. | Reuters

_Cita:
* The World Bank estimated in 2008 that a flu pandemic could cost $3 trillion and result in a nearly 5 percent drop in world gross domestic product. The World Bank has estimated that more than 70 million people could die worldwide in a severe pandemic._

El Banco Mundial estimo en el 2008 que el coste de una pandemia de gripe severa, 70 millones de personas muertas, ascenderia a unos 3 *billones de dolares y provocaria una caida del 5% del PIB mundial.

_Cita:
* Australian independent think-tank Lowy Institute for International Policy estimated in 2006 that in the worst-case scenario, a flu pandemic could wipe $4.4 trillion off global economic output._

Un think-tank australiano estimo en el 2006 que en el peor escenario se produciria una caida en la producción y servicios mundiales de 4.4 *billones dolares.

_Cita:
* Two reports in the United States in 2005 estimated that a flu pandemic could cause a serious recession of the U.S. economy, with immediate costs of between $500 billion and $675 billion.
Dos informes en USA realizados en el 2005 estiman que causaria una fuerte recesión y unos costes entre 500.000 y 675.000 millones de dolares._

Otros informes ...

-. Informe de la oficina del congreso.
Los hospitales tendrian problemas para controlar la pandemia y serian un foco de la enfermedad.

-. Informe de una financiera
Unas perdida anual de 488.000 millones de dolares y unas perdidas totales de 1.4 *billones de dolares

-. El SARS produjo unas perdidas de 40.000 millones dolares, duro 6 meses y mato a 775 de los 8.000 infectados en 25 paises.

*billones en terminologia europea un 1 y doce ceros.

Solo les faltaba eso a USA y a España.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Abr 2009)

orden de compra en PESCANOVA y farmaceuticas YA


----------



## percebo (26 Abr 2009)

Pues la verdad el viernes me cerre bastante corto con la idea de cerrarlo dependiendo de la apertura, pero si os digo la verdad es que si baja por algo como esto....maldita la gracia, más allá del pensamiento egoista que tendremos todos de pensar si esto nos afectará a nosotros personalmente o si se quedarán en estadísticas de gente que ves sufrir por televisión, se me ocurren pocos sitios peores que Mejico df para que se propague un virus de estos, pobre gente.

Esperemos que se quede en nada (menos para los que ya han muerto).

Suerte.


----------



## evidente (26 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> orden de compra en PESCANOVA y farmaceuticas YA



los activos de CITI en Japón están tomando cierto color

UPDATE 3-SMFG in lead to buy Citigroup Japan assets-sources | Markets | US Markets | Reuters

creo que debría afectar favorablemente a la cotización..cierto...o no?:

por otro lad me he encontrado con esta compañía en mi tour periodístico dominguero PINK:VIPR...sabe alguien algo de esta compañía de metales preciosos???


----------



## donpepito (26 Abr 2009)

Tengo algunos chicharros del NASDAQ que parece que quieren romper al alza:

MESA

CYTR

ARNA

SPSN

MGM -CASINO MIRAGE- EL OTRO DE LAS VEGAS SAND... ha pegado el pelotazo el viernes.

HYGS

GAS NATURAL USA - UNG- Está en su MINIMO 13.12USD desde 66.xxUSD

CTIC 0.350USD LO VEO CON GANAS DE TOCAR 1.00USD ESTA SEMANA.

FAZ -ES UN EFT- MIN 7.83USD DESDE 200.00USD


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tengo algunos chicharros del NASDAQ que parece que quieren romper al alza:
> 
> MESA
> 
> ...



Muy interesante

Echándole una ojeada : CYTR y ARNA los he visto muy peligrosos,


----------



## Claca (27 Abr 2009)

Un dibujito para hacer más bonito el hilo:







Como no supere eso y le de por terminar un arco en plan tobogán... aunque también es cierto que estas últimas semanas el mercado se ha visto muy alcista. No sé, yo no me la jugaría, estamos muy arriba si tenemos en cuenta cómo están las cosas.


----------



## Stuyvesant (27 Abr 2009)

Goood Morning DOW JONES!! 


¿Quién se anima hoy con ROCHE FARMA? 


<div align="center">




</div>


----------



## donpepito (27 Abr 2009)

Buenos días.

Mejor BAXTER... quien sabe lo mismo ALMIRALL se contagia!


----------



## Stuyvesant (27 Abr 2009)

Olvidaos de Relenza, no solo no es eficaz si no que ademas ha salido rana.


Tamiflú es la estrella de la semana. 

En todo caso "Oseltamivir" es el genérico, con licencia de ROCHE., En Mexico se estan vendiendo cajas, si las encuentran, por 500 $


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Abr 2009)

Uy que ostionnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## tonuel (27 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Uy que ostionnnnnnnnnnnnnnn







Saludos


----------



## tonuel (27 Abr 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 9:22; -2,40%

8675 puntos



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Abr 2009)

Yo estoy JODIDO... veía el Tiempo Real, en Bolsamania, pero ahora no anda.. y no tengo ni idea de precios.

Esta claro que el que quiera ganar ... antes ha de pasar por caja, que cabrones.

Menos mal... que todas las mañanas, meto ordenes muy bajas, por si suena la flauta... y se me han vendido las de Popular, como no... y las de Iberdrola.

Las de POP se me han vendido a 6.05 pero ni puta de si es un buen precio o no... que mosqueo tengo...

Ahh, Buenos días y tal ¿en? que uno entra con los cuernos por delante jaja


----------



## tonuel (27 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo estoy JODIDO... veía el Tiempo Real, en Bolsamania, pero ahora no anda.. y no tengo ni idea de precios.



A mi también ma pasa... *¿lunes negro...?* :




Saludos :


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Abr 2009)

Para mi negrísimo... estoy viendo los futuros usa y va el SP por un -2% y yo sin poder mirar nada... Buuuahhh.

Don Pepito... anda dime cuento te cuesta el visualchart básico... échanos una mano, en estos duros momentos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Abr 2009)

Cierro cortos en SAN.Popular y Mapfre 
Mantengo BBVA y CINTRA

Percebo eres AMO


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Abr 2009)

Hannibal... ¿tu usas un programa de pago? ¿cual?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Abr 2009)

Pepon26 de cuanta es la cifra de lo que estas palmando hoy ????  De seis digitos o de siete?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hannibal... ¿tu usas un programa de pago? ¿cual?



visualchart con nivel 1 de profundidad solo mercado español,unos 70 euros al mes.


----------



## Pabajista (27 Abr 2009)

Que ostia mas guapa...

A ver hasta donde cae IBERIA


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Abr 2009)

Yo acabo de hablar con el director de mi oficina de R4, en streaming, tiempo real, con 5 posiciones, 25 al mes. Me está consultando si al ser activo con CFDs me sale "gratis" o que...


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2009)

Vaya,si que ha empezado la mañana con poderio...:

Por cierto,dentro de Gamesa a 12,75...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Abr 2009)

Cerrados todos los cortos,hoy toca chuleton de avila xxl


----------



## tonuel (27 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> *Cerrados todos los cortos*,hoy toca chuleton de avila xxl



eres un antipatriota burbujil... :o



todo en rojo señoreh... 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> eres un antipatriota burbujil... :o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenia jugosas plusvalias,cuando suba(si es que sube) les meto otra vez.
Prepara los certificados jajajajaja


----------



## tonuel (27 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tenia jugosas plusvalias,cuando suba(si es que sube) les meto otra vez.
> Prepara los certificados jajajajaja




Pues ves metiendo ya que se nos hace tarde... :



Saludos


----------



## percebo (27 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cierro cortos en SAN.Popular y Mapfre
> Mantengo BBVA y CINTRA
> 
> Percebo eres AMO



Esto no tiene nada que ver con el analisis tecnico, simplemente es panico por la gripe y puede ser peor con lo paranoicos que son los yankis, la verdad es qeu preferiría que esta bajada no existiese, la gripe esa no ha podido aparecer en peor momento y peor lugar (gran población y cerca de USA), a ver lo que pasa pero no tiene ninguna buena pinta.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Esto no tiene nada que ver con el analisis tecnico, simplemente es panico por la gripe y puede ser peor con lo paranoicos que son los yankis, la verdad es qeu preferiría que esta bajada no existiese, la gripe esa no ha podido aparecer en peor momento y peor lugar (gran población y cerca de USA), a ver lo que pasa pero no tiene ninguna buena pinta.



Pues si,tienes razón,si al final hay pandemia junto a la crisis madmax estaria a la vuelta de la esquina,no quiero ni imaginarlo...


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Esto no tiene nada que ver con el analisis tecnico, simplemente es panico por la gripe y puede ser peor con lo paranoicos que son los yankis, la verdad es qeu preferiría que esta bajada no existiese, la gripe esa no ha podido aparecer en peor momento y peor lugar (gran población y cerca de USA), a ver lo que pasa pero no tiene ninguna buena pinta.



Que hay doctor muete,

si realmente esta bajada matutina fuese por la gripe seria señal de que va a subir a continuacion,no creo que las manos fuertes (o lencioncios,o como cojones querais llamarlo ) vendan precisamente por eso...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Abr 2009)

Lo que le faltaba a Iberia

Las aerolíneas caen con fuerza en Bolsa por la gripe porcina | elmundo.es


----------



## percebo (27 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que hay doctor muete,
> 
> si realmente esta bajada matutina fuese por la gripe seria señal de que va a subir a continuacion,no creo que las manos fuertes vendan precisamente por eso...



Quien sabe, el problema es que nadie sabe realmente el alcance de eso, piensa que probablemente el tema lleve más de una o dos semanas en marcha y no se ha sabido nada hasta este fin de semana, con lo que es imposible que surja una noticia que lo deje todo en aguas de borrajas en un momento. Lo americanos con lo paranoicos que son seguro que estan locos con este asunto, perfectamente esto lo pueden usar para en la incertidumbre de hoy por la mañana dejar a alguien que se ponga corto muy abajo a contrapie, pero me creo que por la tarde la tendencia sera negativa.

La verdad es que muchas ganas de mirar por la pasta ahora mismo no tengo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Lo que le faltaba a Iberia
> 
> Las aerolíneas caen con fuerza en Bolsa por la gripe porcina | elmundo.es



Desde luego cuando las cosas se tuercen...







Ya no me hace falta ni poner emoticonos


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Abr 2009)

Bueno también yo hoy me he ganado un buen filete, afortunadamente uff ^__^.

Solo me queda un corto abierto en el Popular, pero es pequeño (1000).

He puesto una orden por si suena la flauta (o me la meten jaja) en Iberia a 1.38 (diez mil), no creo que entre... y si entra espero salir rápido.

A los que estén largos tranquilos... que "creo" que esto es solo un susto.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2009)

Bueno,yo creo que voy emplear mi estrategia de plantarle una orden de venta y alejarme lo mas posible de la pantalla,a ver si esto funciona 

Si Gamesa llega a 13 estoy fuera


----------



## Speculo (27 Abr 2009)

Bueno, tres cosas...

- Tocaba una corrección. La escusa es la gripe, pero la corrección tocaba. Lo único, igual que en las subidas, es que el volumen es mierdoso y no acompaña. Como venda ahora Apolo sus gamesas, baja el precio un 1%.
- Si los listos que manejan quieren que esto baje, bajará y si quieren que suba, subirá. Ni peste porcina ni hostias. Así que si quieren que suba, nadie se enterará de las muertes que a buen seguro se producirán en África, China o India. Y las de Europa, Japón o USA las teñirán con velos de colores, como cuando lo de la gripe aviar, que la gente se moría, salía un imbécil diciendo que se habían muerto por otra cosa y todos con cara de bobo haciendo caso de todas las mentiras que se soltaban.
- El sistema que llevo para detectar la posición de manos fuertes en el mercado (bastante fiable) no ha detectado que los listos se hayan salido de nada. Es más, el jueves y el viernes entró todavía más dinero porcedente de esas manos. O se han salido de forma indetectable, que lo dudo, o siguen dentro. Y hoy desde luego no se está saliendo nadie.

Así que, después de lo expuesto, supongo que esto será una corrección sana y necesaria.
Habrá que estar atento a las manos fuertes. Percebo en eso en un hacha. 
Si se ven movimientos de salida, podríamos irnos hasta el 8.000 del Ibex lentamente, sin que la gente se percate apenas de ello. Si no salen del mercado, la inercia tenderá a hacerlo subir en cuanto a los débiles se les pase el susto.


----------



## percebo (27 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bueno también yo hoy me he ganado un buen filete, afortunadamente uff ^__^.
> 
> Solo me queda un corto abierto en el Popular, pero es pequeño (1000).
> 
> ...



Depende del tamaño de lo que quieras llamarle susto, yo diria que hoy nos tendrán dando vueltas por la mañana intentando quitarse todas las acciones que puedan a este precio, ya que no saben si esto va en serio o no, con lo cual no saben si es su ultima oportunidad de vender a este precio, luego los yankis no creo que metan pasta hasta la zona de 820 811 donde todo el mundo estará esperando el rebote, aguantar los niveles a estos precios creo que les costaria mucho dinero.


----------



## percebo (27 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Bueno, tres cosas...
> 
> - Tocaba una corrección. La escusa es la gripe, pero la corrección tocaba. Lo único, igual que en las subidas, es que el volumen es mierdoso y no acompaña. Como venda ahora Apolo sus gamesas, baja el precio un 1%.
> - Si los listos que manejan quieren que esto baje, bajará y si quieren que suba, subirá. Ni peste porcina ni hostias. Así que si quieren que suba, nadie se enterará de las muertes que a buen seguro se producirán en África, China o India. Y las de Europa, Japón o USA las teñirán con velos de colores, como cuando lo de la gripe aviar, que la gente se moría, salía un imbécil diciendo que se habían muerto por otra cosa y todos con cara de bobo haciendo caso de todas las mentiras que se soltaban.
> ...



En parte estoy de acuerdo contigo, de hecho hoy pensaba decir que ya no tenia tan claro lo del guanazo, ya que mirando el grafico de S&P y los volumenes (dentro de mis limitaciones) me parecía que estaba medio formandose un techo redondeado, figura de cambio de tendencia y signo de distribución, con lo cual no podrían tener ahí un tiempo subiendo y bajando, con lo que entraría dentro del terreno de lo posible el que hoy se dedicaran a distribuir jugando con la zona de 878 y 2350, para mañana hacer otra corrección (parecida a la del lunes),

Con respecto a que subirán o bajarán si quieren, sí y no, lo harán si les permite ganar dinero, ellos tienen montado el chiringuito para ganar pasta y tampoco van en contra de la tendencia, y si la gente se asusta y quiere salir no van a meter dinero sin fin para aguantar, maxime cuando no se sabe el alcance de la movida, pensad que no hay nada que asuste mas a los Yankis que un peligro en casa, la que montaron con el 11-S, con lo que no creo que ellos decidan "por sus huevos" aguantar el mercado, sino que esperaran una resistencia fuerte y ver como se desarrolla esto.


----------



## donpepito (27 Abr 2009)

FASE II 


OHL comunica las siguientes operaciones sobre títulos de acciones propias:



- 20.04.09 venta 60.000 acciones a un cambio medio de 8,80 euros por título.

- 21.04.09 venta 60.000 acciones a un cambio medio de 8,59 euros por título.

- 22.04.09 venta 53.877 acciones a un cambio medio de 8,92 euros por título.

- 23.04.09 venta 67.625 acciones a un cambio medio de 9,56 euros por título.

- 24.04.09 venta 67.625 acciones a un cambio medio de 9,81 euros por título.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2009)

Ya esta Gam en el podium...tienes huevos la cosa...:

De todos modos,no se si es un pelicula mia,pero si creo que esto va a remontar luego.Solamente por ver a grifols ahi arriba (una farmaceutica) ya se que la caida es por la excusa de la gripe.

Bueno,me aventuraria a decir que hoy la he cagado


----------



## donpepito (27 Abr 2009)

Esta mañana al ver BSN BI comprar ZELTIA, me imagine por donde irian los tiros... tambien en ALMIRALL.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2009)

puff...hoy si que lo he clavado...madre mia


----------



## tonuel (27 Abr 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 12:10; -2,75%

8643 puntos


No se vayan todavia... 



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Abr 2009)

Cerrado corto en Popular, Abierto largo San en 6.52... se intentará vender en 6.57... ya veremos 

Edito: Abierto Largo en Popular 5.97 y cerrado en 6.01 (Poco a poco se llega a todos lados).


----------



## percebo (27 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Cerrado corto en Popular, Abierto largo San en 6.52... se intentará vender en 6.57... ya veremos



En mi opinion el largo, una locura.... poco que ganar y...... pero me puedo equivocar.


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> En mi opinion el largo, una locura.... poco que ganar y...... pero me puedo equivocar.



Se que asumo riesgos... pero cuento con el apoyo de este mes haber sacado bastante plata... por ello me tomo algunas licencias ^__^! 

Edito: Abierto largo en POP en 5.94, cerrado en 5.98


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Se que asumo riesgos... pero cuento con el apoyo de este mes haber sacado bastante plata... por ello me tomo algunas licencias ^__^!
> 
> Edito: Abierto largo en POP en 5.94, cerrado en 5.98



Metete en Gamesa,ya sabes,los foreros nos apoyamos uno a otros,con una inversion de 7 digitos estaria bien


----------



## percebo (27 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Se que asumo riesgos... pero cuento con el apoyo de este mes haber sacado bastante plata... por ello me tomo algunas licencias ^__^!
> 
> Edito: Abierto largo en POP en 5.94, cerrado en 5.98



Una curiosidad, con esos movimientos tan cortos, despues de comisiones, sacais algun rendimiento?. Yo los cfd´s solo opero a medio largo plazo y luego para cubrir o aprovechar tendencias tiro de futuros que cuestan mucho menos en comisiones ( a pesar de ser un robo en comparación con otros paises).


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Abr 2009)

Juas vamos a dejarlo... que ya me hablo el Percebo y ya la voy cagando jaja, ni me quiero imaginar si me meto contigo jajaja.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (27 Abr 2009)

PULEVA BIOTECH, buena compra a 0,75euros estoy dentro y me gusta SOS CUETARA.


----------



## Pautroski (27 Abr 2009)

perdonar que me meta donde no me llaman... saludos, pero os quisiera hacer una pregunta....

si lo de la pandemia fuese en realidad unas maniobras militares, sabiendo las fechas 17/4/09 a 07/05/09, se notaria en los graficos de la bolsa??? tener en cuenta que no entiendo, pero si fuera asi supongo que halguna empresa sacara tajada no??.
Igual vosotros veis algo, o me podeis aconsejar mas que nada por curiosidad, gracias.


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Una curiosidad, con esos movimientos tan cortos, despues de comisiones, sacais algun rendimiento?. Yo los cfd´s solo opero a medio largo plazo y luego para cubrir o aprovechar tendencias tiro de futuros que cuestan mucho menos en comisiones ( a pesar de ser un robo en comparación con otros paises).




Una compra de 3000 acciones me sale 19 euros x 2 =38 (Edito depende del precio claro de la acción)
3000 x 4 = 120-38 = Algo es algo jaja


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2009)

Yo diria que llevarse 90 pavos por 5 minutos de trabajo no esta nada mal,la verdad


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo diria que llevarse 90 pavos por 5 minutos de trabajo no esta nada mal,la verdad



Justos los que voy perdiendo ahora con el tito SAN


----------



## Speculo (27 Abr 2009)

Si TEF pierde los 14,68 es carne de cortos. Está muuuuy débil.
Y cuidado que si se cae TEF, esto se desparrama un 5% en un abrir y cerrar de ojos. Y ni farmacéuticas ni hostias en vinagre.


----------



## tonuel (27 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Abierto largo San en 6.52... se intentará vender en 6.57... ya veremos




Ya veremos... de momento a 6,48€... pero no desesperes ya sabes lo que dicen del SAN... 


-3,57%



Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2009)

12,65...que stress...

Definitivamente es complicado eso de irse y dejar a mis niñas abandonadas a su suerte


----------



## percebo (27 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Si TEF pierde los 14,68 es carne de cortos. Está muuuuy débil.
> Y cuidado que si se cae TEF, esto se desparrama un 5% en un abrir y cerrar de ojos. Y ni farmacéuticas ni hostias en vinagre.



Personalmente tef es el valor que menos me gusta para cortos, eso sí es el menos volatil y en el que es mas dificil que te hagan un corner.


----------



## percebo (27 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas vamos a dejarlo... que ya me hablo *el Percebo* y ya la voy cagando jaja, ni me quiero imaginar si me meto contigo jajaja.
> 
> Un saludo



Como que "el percebo" un poquito de respeto, en estos casos utiliza "el puto percebo", bueno si te sirve en mi opinión de aquí a las 13.00 subirá, una vez toque o sobrepase el futuro de eurostoxx los 2233 me andaría con mucho cuidado, en cualquier momento viaje y yo diría que hoy hay muchas papeletas de que sea para abajo.

Aunque no creo que San suba mucho, van a intentar vender todo el papel que puedan, suerte de todos modos.

PD: reconoceme que son un poco ganas de pasarlo mal, meterse largo ahora, un poquito de masocas tenemos eh?


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (27 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> PULEVA BIOTECH, buena compra a 0,75euros estoy dentro y me gusta SOS CUETARA.



cuantas has comprao so jarto que ha pegao un repunte de la ostia xD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Abr 2009)

Orden de compra en Iberia a 1,40 para diluir la media hahahaha
Largo que entro valor que se hunde.

Alguien sabe si IBR da dividendo?


----------



## Speculo (27 Abr 2009)

Os pongo un gráfico del BBVA donde se puede observar lo que comentaba anteriormente de las manos fuertes:





En él puede observarse como las manos fuertes han entrado con bastante dinero al comienzo de toda la subida y a principios de abril han dejado que los débiles siguieran subiendo el mercado con poca ayuda.

Si nos fijamos en el comienzo del gráfico, la salida de los fuertes anticipa la caída que llega hasta primeros de marzo. 
En los momentos actuales, puede verse cómo se ha producido distribución y hasta era de esperar una salida mañana o pasado, al haberse retirado lentamente del mercado.

No sé. Creo que esto va a subir para permitir la retirada total de los fuertes. En mi opinión no se han salido del todo y más de uno puede haberse quedado dentro con todo esto de la gripe.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Abr 2009)

Yo estoy como loco por que suba para posicionarme corto


----------



## donpepito (27 Abr 2009)

DP HF mueve a la cotizaciones en un plis-plas... la mano fuerte del MC!

Ahora vamos a por vertice 360º XD


----------



## percebo (27 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Os pongo un gráfico del BBVA donde se puede observar lo que comentaba anteriormente de las manos fuertes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Explica un poco la grafica, que quieren decir cada uno de los colores del indicador y como se obtienen los datos para crealos. 

Gracias.


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya veremos... de momento a 6,48€... pero no desesperes ya sabes lo que dicen del SAN...
> 
> 
> -3,57%
> ...



He tenido que salir un momento.. y le puse compra a 6.54, y se ha comprado. Osea... que "pa" pipas me ha dado... bueno mejor dicho, me ha dado un buen susto.

Hasta las 5, ya no compro más  que luego los Yankis me acojonan.


----------



## Speculo (27 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Explica un poco la grafica, que quieren decir cada uno de los colores del indicador y como se obtienen los datos para crealos.
> 
> Gracias.



A grandes rasgos, los datos del cuadro inferior se obtienen de los indicadores IVN (manos fuertes) y IVP (manos débiles). Las zonas azules nos indican el volumen de las manos fuertes y las verdes nos indican los picos de los débiles.
La linea roja es una media exponencial que puede indicar entrada o salida si se corta en un sentido u otro.
La linea externa de cada montaña indica la velocidad del movimiento y es a lo que hay que prestar la mayor atención, pues indica una entrada/salida lenta en el valor o una situación agresiva y muy rápida de entrada/retirada de dinero.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> A grandes rasgos, los datos del cuadro inferior se obtienen de los indicadores IVN (manos fuertes) y IVP (manos débiles). Las zonas azules nos indican el volumen de las manos fuertes y las verdes nos indican los picos de los débiles.



Y como hace para identificar tan claramente que movimientos son los IVN y cuales IVP? No se...yo creo que es demasiado facil si es asi...

Que asco de mañana,por cierto


----------



## percebo (27 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> A grandes rasgos, los datos del cuadro inferior se obtienen de los indicadores IVN (manos fuertes) y IVP (manos débiles). Las zonas azules nos indican el volumen de las manos fuertes y las verdes nos indican los picos de los débiles.
> La linea roja es una media exponencial que puede indicar entrada o salida si se corta en un sentido u otro.
> La linea externa de cada montaña indica la velocidad del movimiento y es a lo que hay que prestar la mayor atención, pues indica una entrada/salida lenta en el valor o una situación agresiva y muy rápida de entrada/retirada de dinero.



Entonces las manos fuertes estan de todo menos pilladas, porque casi todo lo que han comprado a sido por debajo de 6 (seguro que lo que han comprado mas caro ha sido unicamente para mantener el precio en los momentos que fuera necesario), por lo que aunque no tengan tiempo para distribuirlo como dios manda a precio máximo tienen muchisimo margen para salir muy bien parados todavía.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Entonces las manos fuertes estan de todo menos pilladas, porque casi todo lo que han comprado a sido por debajo de 6 (seguro que lo que han comprado mas caro ha sido unicamente para mantener el precio en los momentos que fuera necesario), por lo que aunque no tengan tiempo para distribuirlo como dios manda a precio máximo tienen muchisimo margen para salir muy bien parados todavía.



Es decir, las manos fuertes en gran volumen y en posición de venta inicialmente si es un buen indicador para abandonar el valor. Mientras que no a aparezcan el valor se mantiene por inercia.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2009)

Por cierto,no esta cayendo el ibex mucho mas que otros indices europeos?


----------



## donpepito (27 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por cierto,no esta cayendo el ibex mucho mas que otros indices europeos?




El Ibex nos lo debe... será por cerdos que habitan por ahí! :o


----------



## percebo (27 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por cierto,no esta cayendo el ibex mucho mas que otros indices europeos?



Puede que haya subido mucho mas que los demas antes y tengan más papelitos que los demas para devolver mas caros, ademas aquí ya hay un caso confirmado..... el miedo es libre


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2009)

Cada vez que me meto en Gamesa me llevo un disgusto,creo que voy a vetar la mierda esta 

Probablemente es que yo este espeso,pero...que cerdos habitan donde? :::


Lo dicho,en el segundo escalon del podium ya...por detras de Iberia,que esta intratable


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Abr 2009)

Juas... Gamesa también me dio coba a mi... son unos joputas, no sabes por donde van a salir. Para mi vetada. 

Otra cosa... ¿ subirá un poco el ibex antes de la apertura de los americanitos para después el precipicio ? Tengo toda la impresión que va a ser así .


----------



## donpepito (27 Abr 2009)

Los cerditos manipuladores que se mueven por el parquet!


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los cerditos manipuladores que se mueven por el parquet!



Ah...entonces la frase habia que tomarla literal,ni dobles sentidos ni nada...


----------



## Speculo (27 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y como hace para identificar tan claramente que movimientos son los IVN y cuales IVP? No se...yo creo que es demasiado facil si es asi...
> 
> Que asco de mañana,por cierto



Mírate aquí, en la sección de indicadores de volumen. No es tan complicado.

http://www.visualchart.com/esxx/ayuda_F1/index.html

El volumen de las manos fuertes se obtiene a partir del incremento porcentual del IVN y el de las manos débiles del incremento porcentual del IVP.
Los dos indicadores son muy fiables y se usan desde hace tiempo. Combinados nos ofrecen lo que os he puesto en el gráfico del BBVA y se puede adivinar tendencia en muchas ocasiones.
Por ejemplo, es muy fiable predecir una caída del valor cuando las manos fuertes salen del valor y las débiles siguen comprando. Casi nunca falla cuando se trata de casos como este.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Mírate aquí, en la sección de indicadores de volumen. No es tan complicado.
> 
> VChart_Help4_es
> 
> ...



Luego le echare un ojo,ahora me esta entrando un mal rollo en el cuerpo que no me permite pensar en nada 

En fin,me he salido de Gamesa a 12,38 despues de comprar nada menos que a 12,75...como se se ponga a subir ahora le planto una bomba al edificio de la bolsa 


Joder,si que tiene opciones el visual chart este


----------



## percebo (27 Abr 2009)

Señores nos acercamos a la hora de las tortas.


----------



## donpepito (27 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Luego le echare un ojo,ahora me esta entrando un mal rollo en el cuerpo que no me permite pensar en nada
> 
> En fin,me he salido de Gamesa a 12,38 despues de comprar nada menos que a 12,75...como se se ponga a subir ahora le planto una bomba al edificio de la bolsa
> 
> ...




Es mejor mantenerlas... venga te esperamos en el submundo chicharril por excelencia el MC... PULEVA BIOTECH, me está alegrando el día!:


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Es mejor mantenerlas... venga te esperamos en el submundo chicharril por excelencia el MC... PULEVA BIOTECH, me está alegrando el día!:



Creo que mejor le pego un martillazo al raton (mejor que a mi dedo)...que me veo debajo de un puente cualquier dia de estos 

Na,esta claro que o te lo curras un poco (y quizas ni aun asi) o vas a palmar fijo


----------



## uribor (27 Abr 2009)

*Uf*

Cuando es el momento de entrar en fenosa


----------



## donpepito (27 Abr 2009)

uribor dijo:


> Cuando es el momento de entrar en fenosa



Ten cuidado con ese valor, tarde o temprano lo van a liquidar y tendrás que aceptar las 3 ACC de GN!

O vender antes, claro!


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Abr 2009)

Dentro de SAN a 6,57.


----------



## rosonero (27 Abr 2009)

A ver !!!!!!! Esos analistas, terminen ya con el café y se mojen con esta subida americana, ¿es de fiar?

Pd. Voy largo en SAN, 1500 a 6.51, ¿donde me bajo?


----------



## rosonero (27 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Dentro de SAN a 6,57.



Bueno, eso ya me da algo más de confianza.

Pd. Por ahora Citi y sobretodo Bank of America van hacia arriba  pero lo que me escama es que a pesar de la subida del DJ y el eurostoxx al Ibex y al SAN le cuesta muchísimo avanzar.

Pd2. PEl volumen del SAN en la jornada de hoy está siendo estratosférico, ¿no?


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Abr 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Bueno, eso ya me da algo más de confianza.
> 
> Pd. Por ahora Citi y sobretodo Bank of America van hacia arriba  pero lo que me escama es que a pesar de la subida del DJ y el eurostoxx al Ibex y al SAN le cuesta muchísimo avanzar.
> 
> Pd2. PEl volumen del SAN en la jornada de hoy está siendo estratosférico, ¿no?



Con todo lo que me equivoco, no se si soy muy de fiar...
El 29 publica el SAN resultados, que serán buenos, maquillados y tuneados, pero buenos. Y el 1 de mayo hay dividendo... yo quiero creer que mañana subirá, y hoy quizas terminemos en verde (ya me pondré yo solita el OWNED).

300 mensajes, ya no soy notario...


----------



## donpepito (27 Abr 2009)

citi está en ROJO


----------



## donpepito (27 Abr 2009)

JP Morgan dice que las preocupaciones sobre el brote de gripe porcina podría pesar en las acciones de MasterCard y Visa debido a los miedos a una caída de las comisiones de los viajes internacionales.

Los títulos de MasterCard y de Visa pierden algo más del 2% en premarket.


----------



## percebo (27 Abr 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> A ver !!!!!!! Esos analistas, terminen ya con el café y se mojen con esta subida americana, ¿es de fiar?
> 
> Pd. Voy largo en SAN, 1500 a 6.51, ¿donde me bajo?



Yo sigo pensando que esto va para abajo, no sabiendo el alcance del tema de la gripe, estos no van a perder la oportunidad de soltar todo el papel que puedan, no saben si volveremos a estos precios o no porque es una variable que no controlan, así que si sube subira poco y muy lento y por contra en cualquier momento a los americanos les puede entrar la cagalera (buenos son ellos para las histerias) y se puede bajar una barbaridad (820).

por lo tanto QUE COÑO HACEIS LARGOS EN UN DIA COMO HOY????:

Suerte a todos


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que esto va para abajo, no sabiendo el alcance del tema de la gripe, estos no van a perder la oportunidad de soltar todo el papel que puedan, no saben si volveremos a estos precios o no porque es una variable que no controlan, así que si sube subira poco y muy lento y por contra en cualquier momento a los americanos les puede entrar la cagalera (buenos son ellos para las histerias) y se puede bajar una barbaridad (820).
> 
> por lo tanto QUE COÑO HACEIS LARGOS EN UN DIA COMO HOY????:
> 
> Suerte a todos



Joder,pues acaba de dar un arreon para arriba de impresion.Yo no me meto por incompetente,pero subir...todo es posible


----------



## Speculo (27 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que esto va para abajo, no sabiendo el alcance del tema de la gripe, estos no van a perder la oportunidad de soltar todo el papel que puedan, no saben si volveremos a estos precios o no porque es una variable que no controlan, así que si sube subira poco y muy lento y por contra en cualquier momento a los americanos les puede entrar la cagalera (buenos son ellos para las histerias) y se puede bajar una barbaridad (820).
> 
> por lo tanto QUE COÑO HACEIS LARGOS EN UN DIA COMO HOY????:
> 
> Suerte a todos



La verdad es que el que haya entrado en mínimos ya está haciendo negocio, independientemente del riesgo que esté corriendo, que ya es otra historia.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2009)

No es para meterse en largos. Hay que tenerlo más que claro


----------



## rosonero (27 Abr 2009)

Bueno bueno!!!!!!!!!!!!! No te pongas así Percebo 

Fuera de SAN a 6.61, 135 aurelios a la buchaca  
Pero si vuelve a 6.50 no sé si podré resistirme , puede que sea un día para hacer la goma


----------



## Kujire (27 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... Gripe Bancaria*

Hola, pues de momento estamos muy tranquilitos por aki .... eso si ... hoy voy a pasar de comida mexicana: ... y si veo a alguien "sospechoso" ya me tienes cambiando de acera jur jur

No os apetece un crucero por el caribe???,,,,, me han dicho que se van a poner baratitos... 

Bueno, ahora sin coñas que esto no tiene nada de gracia. En mi opinión hay mucha desinformación sobre las muertes en México que se producen por gripe y que tanto han alarmado al ser una cifra realmente alta en pocas horas. Por lo que me comentan ... esto simplemente puede haber sido un catalizador de otros problemas sanitarios, hasta que no tengamos más información del brote, dónde como y cuando empezó esto sería muy cauta... porque creo que es la escusa ideal para empapelar a unos cuantos para seguir un poco más tarde bastante más lejos, de esta forma evitamos hablar tanto de la economía, los stress-test etc.. mientras tanto nos aprovechamos 

DP, me apetecen de nuevo las Endesitas cómo las ves?


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Abr 2009)

Juas yo ando mirando precios chollo para vuelos a Sudamérica... si hay algo apetecible...

Bueno... ya nos han intentado engañar, haciendo como los que suben los americanos estos...¿ cerrará fuerte a la baja hoy ?.

La respuesta: 17:36 jaja

Edito.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Dentro de SAN a 6,57.



Joder,le tienes tomada la medida al Santander


----------



## devest (27 Abr 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Bueno bueno!!!!!!!!!!!!! No te pongas así Percebo
> 
> Fuera de SAN a 6.61, 135 aurelios a la buchaca
> Pero si vuelve a 6.50 no sé si podré resistirme , puede que sea un día para hacer la goma



Entonces se supone que has metido unos 9.000 euros ¿no? Es que llevo tiempo leyendoos y voy a empezar a jugar un poquito, con el dinero que me puedo permitir perder. 

Estoy recopilando información de todo tipo para calcular aproximadamente cuál es el dinero mínimo que debería meter para que tras las comisiones me quede algo pa mí.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola, pues de momento estamos muy tranquilitos por aki .... eso si ... hoy voy a pasar de comida mexicana: ... y si veo a alguien "sospechoso" ya me tienes cambiando de acera jur jur
> 
> No os apetece un crucero por el caribe???,,,,, me han dicho que se van a poner baratitos...
> 
> ...



Endesa era para haberla cojido a 14,80 no la veo mucho mas recorrido al alza de 16 y la tumban cada 2 por 3.
A no ser que sepais algo que yo no se


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder,le tienes tomada la medida al Santander



Esta enamorada del Sr Botin


----------



## percebo (27 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> La verdad es que el que haya entrado en mínimos ya está haciendo negocio, independientemente del riesgo que esté corriendo, que ya es otra historia.



Eso me pasa a mi por hablar, con lo bien que estaba tomando cafe....


----------



## Carolus Rex (27 Abr 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No es para meterse en largos. Hay que tenerlo más que claro



Ni cortos... Parece ser que la mano usana quiere a "Ual Estrit" en verde.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Abr 2009)

El Stoxx acaba de cerrar el gap...

Saludos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Eso me pasa a mi por hablar, con lo bien que estaba tomando cafe....



Puf...yo si que me he llevado el owned del dia (aparte de perder pasta,claro) con las gamesitas...y mas viendolas a 12,61
La cara de tonto que se me esta poniendo debe ser inde******ible 







Parece que al admin del foro le mosquea la palabra s c r i p t


----------



## rosonero (27 Abr 2009)

devest dijo:


> Entonces se supone que has metido unos 9.000 euros ¿no? Es que llevo tiempo leyendoos y voy a empezar a jugar un poquito, con el dinero que me puedo permitir perder.
> 
> Estoy recopilando información de todo tipo para calcular aproximadamente cuál es el dinero mínimo que debería meter para que tras las comisiones me quede algo pa mí.



Así es, 1500 x 6.51 . A la plusvalía hay que restarle unos 11 euros de cánones de bolsa (compra + venta ), más la comisión del banco o broker que puede ser muy variada. Ahora mismo a mi la comisión es cero porque accedí a una promoción de Ahorro.com.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Abr 2009)

El BBVA no recupero casi nada de la caida de hoy...lo veo bastante flojo : carne de cortos.
El que tenga prorealtime que nos ilumine con un grafico de las posturas de las manos fuertes en este valor


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El BBVA no recupero casi nada de la caida de hoy...lo veo bastante flojo : carne de cortos.
> El que tenga prorealtime que nos ilumine con un grafico de las posturas de las manos fuertes en este valor



Posiciones...a mi posturas me sugiere otras cosas...

Puf...no me puedo creer que sea tan cenutrio...y mira que dije al principio que esto iba a remontar.Voy a cortarme las venas


----------



## PIOJANO (27 Abr 2009)

juas, me he dado de alta en una cuenta de igmarkets demo, y no me pongo a preguntaros ya que os volveria locos. Suerte a todos. Yo ya perdi bastante con mis inversiones inmobiliarias.


----------



## donpepito (27 Abr 2009)

ENDESA: Indicadores técnicos cortados al alza y de superar resistencia 15,80€ activaría una nueva subida.


----------



## percebo (27 Abr 2009)

no volvere a dar consejos, no volvere a dar consejos, no volvere a dar consejos, que pasada.


----------



## percebo (27 Abr 2009)

No doy consejos,,,, pero ahora deberia caer a plomo


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Abr 2009)

Percebo tu me acojonas... pero prefiero ganar poco... a perder mucho. A si que por mi macho sigue igual, te queremos jajaja


----------



## Kujire (27 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... Gripe Gorrina*

La WHO acaba de hacer público que no modifica su nivel de alerta, actualmente en "DEFCON 3", debido a que el contagio humano-humano no está claro....

Lo que me parece raro raro es que esté claro el contagio gorrino-humano:


----------



## rosonero (27 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> no volvere a dar consejos, no volvere a dar consejos, no volvere a dar consejos, que pasada.



Tú no te cortes, aunque sea para tenerte en cuenta para la teoría del sentimiento contrario al contrario.

Pd. Mi salida de SAN a 6.61 la tenía ordenada hacía rato.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2009)

Yo tengo mucho que aprender...pero por ahora no he podido evitarlo y me he vuelto a meter en Gamesa (es ya como personal ) a 12,75,el precio de mi anterior compra...

Percebo...espero que sigas en tu linea de esta mañana...


----------



## Speculo (27 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El BBVA no recupero casi nada de la caida de hoy...lo veo bastante flojo : carne de cortos.
> El que tenga prorealtime que nos ilumine con un grafico de las posturas de las manos fuertes en este valor



Yo he puesto uno hace tres o cuatro páginas. Mira a ver si te vale y si no, pongo otro.


----------



## percebo (27 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> La WHO acaba de hacer público que no modifica su nivel de alerta, actualmente en "DEFCON 3", debido a que el contagio humano-humano no está claro....
> 
> Lo que me parece raro raro es que esté claro el contagio gorrino-humano:



Que no esta claro, entonces que tienen en Mexico DF, piaras de cerdos cruzando por todos los pasos de peatones?.


----------



## Speculo (27 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Lo que me parece raro raro es que esté claro el contagio gorrino-humano:



Eso de toda la vida. Igual que pasa con el contagio pollo-humano 

Y no preguntes cómo se contagia, que esto es un hilo de bolsa y cosas escatológicas las justas.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> La WHO acaba de hacer público que no modifica su nivel de alerta, actualmente en "DEFCON 3", debido a que el contagio humano-humano no está claro....
> 
> Lo que me parece raro raro es que esté claro el contagio gorrino-humano:



¿hay mucha psicosis por alli?


----------



## Speculo (27 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Que no esta claro, entonces que tienen en Mexico DF, piaras de cerdos cruzando por todos los pasos de peatones?.



El problema de Méjico, y yo lo he comprobado _in situ_, es que para conseguir una caja de algo que no sea paracetamol, te tienes que recorrer tres farmacias y pagar lo que no está en los escritos.
Es decir, que si pillas algo más que un catarro y eres autóctono-nativo, ya te puedes ir encomendando a Jesucristo porque lo llevas claro.


----------



## rosonero (27 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, he oído en radio que México recuerda que el primer enfermo o aparición del virus de la actual gripe porcina tuvo lugar en California hace unos 11 días.


----------



## Kujire (27 Abr 2009)

Veamos, lo primero que se hizo cuando lo de la gripe aviar, o cualquier caso de peste, ... es precintar las granjas y proceder al sacrificio de los animales

¿Habéis visto algún sacrificio de animales, precito de granjas etc etc etc...???

no sé si a alguien se le ha pasado preguntar dónde están los cerdos???? .. os digo que yo sólo he visto FOTOSHOP de cerdos, *pero no los cerdos responsables
*
quizás me estoy perdiendo algo: DÓNDE ESTÁ EL FOCO??

y ahora nos dicen que no tienen muy claro el contagio humano-humano... me faltan piezas en este puzzle


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Os pongo un gráfico del BBVA donde se puede observar lo que comentaba anteriormente de las manos fuertes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok,ya no sabia ni donde lo vi,el BBVA esta listo para que se ponga largo MR Apolo hahahahaha


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> yo sólo he visto FOTOSHOP de cerdos, *pero no los cerdos responsables
> *



Photoshop,photoshop...



> Ok,ya no sabia ni donde lo vi,el BBVA esta listo para que se ponga largo MR Apolo hahahahaha



Por favor,que estoy con la tension delicada...:


----------



## Kujire (27 Abr 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Por cierto, he oído en radio que México recuerda que el primer enfermo o aparición del virus de la actual gripe porcina tuvo lugar en California hace unos 11 días.



raro raro raro: ...vaya!!! pero si Novavax es de California..... y es especialista en gripes, por cierto hoy sube un 122%


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Abr 2009)

lo de pescanova a la apertura era previsible... jeje


mi pregunta es: que pasa cuando toda esa gente que viaja con recuerdos o cosas de mexico en la maleta... que cuando sube al avion esta sellada y facturada y al llegar a destino la abre...??


----------



## Stuyvesant (27 Abr 2009)

Lo bueno que tiene la vida cerca de la naturaleza, es que puedes sacar a pasear un cerdo a pocos metros del centro de Salud, cuando están todos los vejetes comentando lo de México.

Mejor que Lourdes oiga, cojos al galope, tuertos haciendo malabares y viejas corriendo los cien metros lisos. Que salud tiene esta generación de abuelos.


----------



## percebo (27 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> raro raro raro: ...vaya!!! pero si Novavax es de California..... y es especialista en gripes, por cierto hoy sube un 122%



Raro, bueno por lo menos en España si que hay un enfermo confirmado de la gripe porcina y si me fio de ese diagnostico y el de Canada (creo que ahi tambien lo hay). 

Lo que me parece raro es lo que han hecho hoy con el S&P, deben estar realmente asustados para atreverse a semejante disparate.


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Abr 2009)

raro raro raro

http://www.que.es/madrid/200904231340-eeuu--desaparecen-tres-muestras-virus.html
Desaparecen tres muestras de un virus peligroso de un laboratorio militar


----------



## Stuyvesant (27 Abr 2009)

Mucha gripe Cenutria es lo que se esta extendiendo. Creo que cursa con colapso de los medios de comunicación y parrilladas con napalm en las cochiqueras. Lo que siempre me ha extrañado es como hemos sobrevivido a la pandemia de idiotez que nos asola desde hace 2000 años... No va por nadie, en serio, es una reflexión al vuelo. os juro que hoy en un badulaque Chino, una señora española explicándoles a los pobres chinos que íbamos a morir todos y que hacían que no se preocupaban...

Pobres gorrinos. No, no lo digo por los Cerdos. Esos son inmunes al virus que se carga a la personas, ya que es una mutación del suyo y no les afecta, querida Kujire.


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Abr 2009)

por cierto, orden en PAT a 5,78, poco, muy poco....

si hay que morir que sea alcoholizado!!


----------



## percebo (27 Abr 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Mucha gripe Cenutria es lo que se esta extendiendo. Creo que cursa con colapso de los medios de comunicación y parrilladas con napalm en las cochiqueras. Lo que siempre me ha extrañado es como hemos sobrevivido a la pandemia de idiotez que nos asola desde hace 2000 años... No va por nadie, en serio, es una reflexión al vuelo. os juro que hoy en un badulaque Chino, una señora española explicándoles a los pobres chinos que íbamos a morir todos y que hacían que no se preocupaban...
> 
> Pobres gorrinos. No, no lo digo por los Cerdos. Esos son inmunes al virus que se carga a la personas, ya que es una mutación del suyo y no les afecta, querida Kujire.



Francamente prefiero que me saturen a noticias, a que pase lo de 1918 que se llamó "La gripe española" porque solo se tenian noticias de muertos en nuestro pais ya que al estar en guerra los otros se silenciaban las noticias sobre decesos, ya puestos a exajerar noticias prefiero esto a las mil gilipolleces sobre lo que ha dicho el G20 o al ultima ocurrencia del PP o PSOE, no creo que a nadie le cause daño un poco de información de más, que se laben las manos de más, que estornuden en el codo... aunque no haga falta, mejor eso que lo que pasó en 1918 en Zamora donde hubo una tasa muy alta de mortalidad por las misas multitudinarias que se hicieron para pedir el fin de la enfermedad.


----------



## Speculo (27 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por cierto, orden en PAT a 5,78, poco, muy poco....
> 
> si hay que morir que sea alcoholizado!!



¿Te refieres a Paternina? No es un valor muy líquido que digamos (líquido sin doble sentido, entiéndaseme). Además le están tirando a la basura que da gusto.
Manos fuertes en el valor y débiles fuera.
¿Qué coño le ves a este valor que no le veas a otro cualquiera?


----------



## donpepito (27 Abr 2009)

Liquidez en el momento que hay subidas, no te preocupes que las buitres agencias de siempre... aparecen en segundos.

Esto ha pasado hoy en PULEVA BIOTECH, las llevo desde 0,75€ .... es muy probable que veamos el 1,00€ pronto.... hay gente pillada a 2,60€

Desde que lo he posteado esta mañana, hemos negociado +250.xxx acc... cuando yo compré apenas 12.000 se habían neg.

Pescanova, ZELTIA y ALMIRALL, no me atreví cuando las farmas estaban en rojo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a Paternina? No es un valor muy líquido que digamos (líquido sin doble sentido, entiéndaseme). Además le están tirando a la basura que da gusto.
> Manos fuertes en el valor y débiles fuera.
> ¿Qué coño le ves a este valor que no le veas a otro cualquiera?



me lo cuentas el jueves, jiji


----------



## Tupper (27 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> lo de pescanova a la apertura era previsible... jeje



Un clásico, sí.


----------



## Speculo (27 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> me lo cuentas el jueves, jiji



Yo no. En todo caso lo tendrías que contar tú  
Y si puede ser por adelantado para valorar, mejor.


----------



## donpepito (27 Abr 2009)

De los chicharros USA del listado que preparé... van cojonudos... MESA AIR RULEZ!


----------



## Kujire (27 Abr 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿hay mucha psicosis por alli?



por aki no, incluso se sabe que los casos de gripe detectados hasta el momento son muy leves, y eso que son en niños (con lo contagiosos que son

quizás en el metro .... a pesar de tener un día precioso ... he visto muchas bufandas y guantes: jur jur .... pero bueno es el metro... lo raro es no ver gentes con pasamontañas


----------



## donpepito (27 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> por aki no, incluso se sabe que los casos de gripe detectados hasta el momento son muy leves, y eso que son en niños (con lo contagiosos que son
> 
> quizás en el metro .... a pesar de tener un día precioso ... he visto muchas bufandas y guantes: jur jur .... pero bueno es el metro... lo raro es no ver gentes con pasamontañas



Siento ser un poco cotilla... en que zona de NYC vives? 


Por cierto... el chicharro ese de CTIC... parece un YO-YO.


----------



## Kujire (27 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... Mexico*

Terremoto en Mexico, temblores se sienten en el DF....

No hagáis chistes fáciles sobre miles de gorrinos tomando las calles


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> De los chicharros USA del listado que preparé... van cojonudos... MESA AIR RULEZ!



¿y como han ido estos dos?

CYTR

ARNA


----------



## donpepito (27 Abr 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿y como han ido estos dos?
> 
> CYTR
> 
> ARNA




Es que eres un poco particular... estos dos van de tranquis... el resto mejor,,, hay unos cuantos con +15%

CYTR -0,83%

ARNA +0,41%


----------



## donpepito (27 Abr 2009)

Aquí tienes los pelotazos de nuestro GURU P.FALCONE.

Falcone Philip


----------



## donpepito (27 Abr 2009)

Super Chicharro VIRUS:

Linkwell Corporation
(Public, OTC:LWLLE)


*0.137
+0.087 (174.00%)*


----------



## evidente (27 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Super Chicharro VIRUS:
> 
> Linkwell Corporation
> (Public, OTC:LWLLE)
> ...



hasta el momento muy bajo volumen negociado de CITI


----------



## Carolus Rex (27 Abr 2009)

¿Está el PPT manipulando la bolsa?

Interesante opinión de Marc Garrigasait sobre la actual situación de los mercados: investorsconundrum.com - El Blog para el Inversor con Ideas Propias - Donde Invertir en Bolsa hoy ¿Esta manipulando otra vez la bolsa el Plunge Protection Team (PTT)?

No se equivoca en absoluto....


----------



## Bayne (27 Abr 2009)

Interesante mensaje donde Mccoy

Cotizalia - Foro


48.- si uno conoce el articulo 165 o 156 [no recuerdo cual es] del codigo civil y entiende que quiere decir, uno no deberia firmar un contrato de toma de credito sin una clausula que le protega de ese articulo si las cosas en el futuro se tuercen...

no ya por una crisis sistemica, sino por el mero hecho de que a uno las cosa le vayan mal por cualquier adversidad dentro del periodo de amortizacion de ese credito.

y ahi es a donde voy, al conocimiento, a la calibracion adecuada de riesgo.

como algunos ya saben yo soy especulador profesional, mi X cuando abro una posicion no es cuanto puedo llegar a ganar, mi X, lo que me importa es cuanto puedo llegar a perder y es eso lo que intento cubrir, si cubro eso ganare mas o ganare menos pero no perdere, que es de lo que se trata.

si pierdo, pierdo lo que yo he aceptado con anterioridad y por lo tanto no me produce ningun trauma, dado que lo tenia todo controlado.

creo que esta crisis es muy psicologica, la gente no quiere aceptar las perdidas, o al menos las propias.

y eso es sencillamente imposible, habra perdidas y habra que aceptarlas.

de hecho si se aceptaran mañana, a partir de dos dias empezaria la recuperacion...


----------



## carvil (28 Abr 2009)

Buenos dias

Nikkei 8,493.77 -232.57 -2.67%


----------



## Claca (28 Abr 2009)

Y los futuros vienen calentitos:

España 35 8595 8613 08:47 -174 
Wall Street 7937 7943 08:47 -87 
Alemania 30 4614.5 4616.5 08:47 -92.0 

El oro, además, perdiendo de nuevo los 900$


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2009)

La ronda de hoy la pago yo... 



Saludos


----------



## carvil (28 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> La ronda de hoy la pago yo...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos




Vete calentando el brazo


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2009)

A los buenos días!

Parece que hoy nos vamos definitvamente al guano (o eso parece), si se fijan en el Stoxx o S&P de aquí a la semana pasada tenemos máximos decrecientes y eso indica que el rebote se termina.

El rebote ha durado 7 semanas exactamente, que al igual que los 7 días que hemos comentado muchas veces como un pequeño ciclo, es un período adecuado para desarrollar tendencias de corto plazo. 

Además el 7 siempre se ha considerado un número fatal, es el número del descanso, 7 semanas de 7 días hacen 49 días (número doblemente fatal) y, según el calendario, ayer se cumplieron 49 días desde que el rebote se inició en europa, el día 49 para los gringos fue el 24 que además coincidía con luna nueva. Por eso yo tenía previsto el guanazo para el 24-27 de abril, según si lo tomamos desde el punto de vista gringo o europeo, y al final ni siquiera han sido máximos aunque si máximos decrecientes, señal inequívoca de que el siguiente tramo es cuesta abajo.

El día 24 de abril también lo tenían previsto algunos analistas a los que pude leer pero que no nombraré ya que realmente se equivocaron y además no son famosos.

El otro analista al que se ha nombrado por aquí, armstrong, es el que ha acertado el timing correcto, por lo que he podido ver su estrategia se basa en estudiar los ciclos y aplicarlos con la mayor exactitud posible, cosa que me parece estupenda y llevo una semana convertido en ferviente fan suyo 

No estaría mal publicar por aquí todo lo que diga este señor.


----------



## carvil (28 Abr 2009)

Si.... en la vela de cierre de la semana pasada se podia ver claramente un Hanging man en el SPX


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Abr 2009)

Buenos Días ^____^!

¿Toca tempestad de nuevo? Bueno... al menos que el día sea movido, es más divertido 

Que tengáis buena suerte, nunca viene mal.


----------



## carvil (28 Abr 2009)

Corto en el POP


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2009)

Pues si que hemos empezado un poquito de culo, si...


----------



## El_Presi (28 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Parece que hoy nos vamos definitvamente al guano (o eso parece), si se fijan en el Stoxx o S&P de aquí a la semana pasada tenemos máximos decrecientes y eso indica que el rebote se termina.
> 
> ...



y el yen también se ha apreciado a niveles de hace 7 semanas ¿deshaciendo posiciones en carry-trade por miedo al guano?


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

En fin...despues de la hostia que me he dado entre ayer y hoy...creo que sera prudente estar los proximos 5 o 10 años sin tocar nada.
Me quedare leyendoos mas tranquilamente


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2009)

Que acojone... todo el IBEX en rojo, y además, bien rojo. Perdiendo un 2% sin despeinarnos.


----------



## Claca (28 Abr 2009)

Por el momento aguanta dentro del canal, como se salga guanazo total.


----------



## crack (28 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> En fin...despues de la hostia que me he dado entre ayer y hoy...creo que sera prudente estar los proximos 5 o 10 años sin tocar nada.
> Me quedare leyendoos mas tranquilamente



A quién pretendes engañar, en cuanto te enseñen un poco de chicha las gamesitas ya estás otra vez detrás de ellas, que te tienen tontito


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> En fin...despues de la hostia que me he dado entre ayer y hoy...creo que sera prudente estar los proximos 5 o 10 años sin tocar nada.
> Me quedare leyendoos mas tranquilamente



No te lo crees ni tu.

A mi la verdad es que despues de lo de ayer se me han quitado las ganas de todo, vaya viaje me metieron los putos yankis en el rato que tardé en llegar a casa, pues nada suerte a todos.


----------



## Claca (28 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> En fin...despues de la hostia que me he dado entre ayer y hoy...creo que sera prudente estar los proximos 5 o 10 años sin tocar nada.
> Me quedare leyendoos mas tranquilamente



Juraría que se pueden declarar pérdidas para en un futuro, 5 o 10 años , no tener que compartir con el estado los beneficios hasta haber recuperado la pasta. Míralo.


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> En fin...despues de la hostia que me he dado entre ayer y hoy...creo que sera prudente estar los proximos 5 o 10 años sin tocar nada.
> Me quedare leyendoos mas tranquilamente



Apolo, tu es que te has equivocado de bando... lo tuyo son los cortos, deja al banco que te sangra a comisiones y pásate al lado oscuro 

Espero que no perdieras mucho.


----------



## rosonero (28 Abr 2009)

Buenos días a tod@s!!

Así da gusto empezar la mañana, qué más se puede pedir si ya está todo en presuntos mínimos, al menos para hacer intradía lo encuentro clarificador.

No hay mal que por bien no venga.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

Y el caso es que ayer cuando me meti por segunda vez en Gamesa estaba violando uno de mis principios basicos 

*SI ESTAS EMOCIONALMENTE ALTERADO NO HAGAS NADA*

pero nada,me ignoro a mi mismo.En el fondo estaba convencido de estar cagandola...pero nada 

Hale,ya basta de lloros por hoy


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Apolo, tu es que te has equivocado de bando... lo tuyo son los cortos, deja al banco que te sangra a comisiones y pásate al lado oscuro
> 
> Espero que no perdieras mucho.



Un 7% aprox


----------



## rosonero (28 Abr 2009)

"... el Wall Streeet Journal adelantase los primeros resultados del 'test de estrés' que se ha realizado sobre los bancos estadounidenses, según los cuales, Bank of America y Citigroup necesitarán realizar nuevas ampliaciones de capital..."

Las bolsas asiáticas mantienen la tendencia bajista por la preocupación por el sector bancario - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Abr 2009)

Bueno para ir dando emoción jaja Largo en IBerdrola en 5.65, objetivo 5.70.

Tengo un corto abierto, pero hasta que no lo cierre me lo callo, pues es de riesgo y "El Percebo" me acojona jaja.

Edito: oh..oh...
Vuelvo a editar: Cerrado el corto... en SCY Venta en 5.87, cerrado en 5.53 (Hoy tengo filete).


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

Algun dia el ibex (y los otros) van a dejar de remontar a ultima hora...y las hostias van a ser de ordago...


----------



## Condor (28 Abr 2009)

Así así, así es que me gusta a mi


----------



## awai (28 Abr 2009)

Un arranque prometedor, como decia percebo ayer, meterse a largo es igual de peligroso que ir a ligar a un bar de travelos


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

Yo diria que ahora mismo estamos a minimos de toda la mañana, pero con el ojito que tuve ayer, cualquiera sabe.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Abr 2009)

Apolo, no pretendo ir de inversor experto pero tengo un consejo que darte:

invierte como mínimo a una semana vista, hazlo como puedas para conseguirlo, lo mejor es ampliar los stops y reducir bastante el capital que arriesgas.

Sigue al valor durante tantos días como puedas y espera la oportunidad, ten en cuenta que una oportunidad de inversión a 7 días vista no se presenta a todas horas, hay que seleccionar la presa.

Ganes o pierdas adquirirás temple, experiencia y aprenderás a ver las subidas y bajadas como algo más relativo.

El intradía pone de los nervios y vuelve loco a cualquiera, a mí por lo menos.

Por cierto, después del cierre de mañana día 29 empieza la encuesta de sentimiento de mercado del mes de mayo.

La encuesta de abril se decide con el cierre del día 30 y está interesantísima.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Abr 2009)

Buenos días...

La referencia ahora está en el 2250-55 en el futuro del Stoxx más o menos, ahí si que perdería el canal alcista de toda está onda...

Por cierto, el gap lo tiene por arriba, en 2303,5... 

Saludos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> yo diria que ahora mismo estamos a minimos de toda la mañana, pero con el ojito que tuve ayer, cualquiera sabe.



ibex 35	8.538,30	-2,72 %


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

Si antes lo digo..., como rompa el 2200 el futuro del eurostoxx..., pero creo que no.


----------



## awai (28 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El intradía pone de los nervios y vuelve loco a cualquiera, a mí por lo menos.



Pero ganar en el intradia es como foiar un sabado noche con una tia buena 

Que similes más nocturnos estoy poniendo hoy ^_^


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Abr 2009)

Juas creo que va más con tu estilo el símil de los travelos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Pero ganar en el intradia es como foiar un sabado noche con una tia buena
> 
> Que similes más nocturnos estoy poniendo hoy ^_^



De satisfactorio o de dificil? :

Pequeño offtopic...curiosa chorrada me acaba de entrar al correo 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHkdRwiolbY

Joder...y gamesa se pone a remontar...si esto no es algo personal contra mi que baje Dios y lo vea


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> De satisfactorio o de dificil? :



Creo que las dos, ¿quién tiene rentabilidad a largo plazo si cuenta exclusivamente las operaciones intradía?

Yo no digo que ampliar el plazo de inversión sea la panacea pero es que haciéndolo tienes más fácil adquirir experiencia y aprender de tus errores, el intradía te acaba afectando psicológicamente, pierdes la disciplina y acabas haciendo tonterías a velocidad de vértigo.

Puestos a hacer tonterías prefiero hacerlas poco a poco, así es más fácil que en algún punto del proceso pueda darme cuenta de mis errores.

Por cierto, tengo un nuevo sistema de inversión basado en una aparente tontería (de tontería nada), pero necesito colaboración para recoger los datos, si se presentan voluntarios os lo cuento ahora mismo.


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Creo que las dos, ¿quién tiene rentabilidad a largo plazo si cuenta exclusivamente las operaciones intradía?
> 
> Yo no digo que ampliar el plazo de inversión sea la panacea pero es que haciéndolo tienes más fácil adquirir experiencia y aprender de tus errores, el intradía te acaba afectando psicológicamente, pierdes la disciplina y acabas haciendo tonterías a velocidad de vértigo.
> 
> ...



Cual es la idea?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Abr 2009)

Vaya putadaaaaaaaaaa estoy a tope de trabajo y hasta el lunes no podre operar,me estoy perdiendo el guanoooo,dejarme algo para mi !


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 10:24; -2,98%

8515 puntos






Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Abr 2009)

Ya sé que nos la estamos pegando pero las energéticas parecen fuertes, ni grifoles ni nada.

Digo esto porque podría ser una rotación de sectores para continuar la subida, sólo es una idea.


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vaya putadaaaaaaaaaa estoy a tope de trabajo y hasta el lunes no podre operar,me estoy perdiendo el guanoooo,dejarme algo para mi !




Haber mantenido tus cortos ayer hereje... :




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Por cierto, tengo un nuevo sistema de inversión basado en una aparente tontería (de tontería nada), pero necesito colaboración para recoger los datos, si se presentan voluntarios os lo cuento ahora mismo.



Tengo datos diarios del Dow desde el año 1896, el S&P desde 1950, varios índices desde el 90-98, así como datos diarios de acciones del Ibex y el EuroStoxx.

Tengo datos intradía desde hace unos pocos años tomados cada 30 segundos (con algunos agujeros) de futuros de algunos índices, materias primas, divisas, bonos, etc.

Todo ello metido en una tabla mysql o susceptible de poder meterlo al vuelo y capacidad para programar casi cualquier parida que se me ocurra sin problemas.

Si te parece suficiente ya puedes comentar tu idea :


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ya sé que nos la estamos pegando pero las energéticas parecen fuertes, ni grifoles ni nada.
> 
> Digo esto porque podría ser una rotación de sectores para continuar la subida, sólo es una idea.



Desde luego Gamesa esta haciendo una remontada de la leche,la muy hdp


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Abr 2009)

Mulder !!! se te echaba de menos...

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tengo datos diarios del Dow desde el año 1896, el S&P desde 1950, varios índices desde el 90-98, así como datos diarios de acciones del Ibex y el EuroStoxx.
> 
> Tengo datos intradía desde hace unos pocos años tomados cada 30 segundos (con algunos agujeros) de futuros de algunos índices, materias primas, divisas, bonos, etc.
> 
> ...





Yo pongo los dados... :o



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (28 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Desde luego Gamesa esta haciendo una remontada de la leche,la muy hdp



Es la leche GAMESA, le lenía puesto el ojo esta mañana y le puse cebo a 12.13, llegó a 12.14 y se me escapó :: Luego, mientras el Ibex se arrastraba en mínimos le dió por subir. Es muy escurridiza, a parte de joputa 

pd. A ver cuando se marca un Loco Ivan y se pasa otra vez por mínimos


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

Hay posiciones compradoras en muchos valores del Ibex con mucho hueco entre el valor actual y dichas posiciones. Si alguien se pone a comprar ahora, el índice puede recuperar de un plumazo un 1%.

Sigue sin haber volumen y los inversores pequeños ya huyen espantados de cualquier sitio. Las manos fuertes no se han salido de bastantes valores ni les interesa salirse en una caída vertical que de al traste con sus plusvalías. Lo que pasó ayer en el SP y en nuestro Ibex no es más que un intento de subir el mercado para poder ir vendiendo su mercancía. Pero también es evidente que no van a meter dinero de más para mantener esto, sólo el justito. Así que, mientras el volumen que se mueve sea sólo de su dinero, los índices podrían darse la vuelta mañana o esta misma tarde, pues hace falta muy poco para subir a muchos valores del Ibex.

Ojito esta semana con los cortos. Yo no lo veo claro de momento. Si hay que dar algún consejo, o bien se opera al céntimo en el intradía o se está fuera.


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Abr 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Es la leche GAMESA, le lenía puesto el ojo esta mañana y le puse cebo a 12.13, llegó a 12.14 y se me escapó :: Luego, mientras el Ibex se arrastraba en mínimos le dió por subir. Es muy escurridiza, a parte de joputa
> 
> pd. A ver cuando se marca un Loco Ivan y se pasa otra vez por mínimos



¿El cebo a Gamesa? Juass... Ella es la Cazadora... es como las plantas carnivoras... enseña se bella flor, para atraer a las presas... 
Estas muerto si te fijas en ella... te atraerá.
Jajaja


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2009)

Cintra se está derrumbando.


----------



## rosonero (28 Abr 2009)

Sip, parece que mientras los futuros americanos y el eurostoxx se están más o menos manteniendo el Ibex sigue bajando lentamente, ya ha tocado el -3%


----------



## Starkiller (28 Abr 2009)

Como de costumbre contigo, Mulder, opiniones encontradas:

Guanos días, por cierto!



Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Parece que hoy nos vamos definitvamente al guano (o eso parece), si se fijan en el Stoxx o S&P de aquí a la semana pasada tenemos máximos decrecientes y eso indica que el rebote se termina.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón; además, el estudio cabalístico me lleva a ver que el número doblemente fatal (49), si sumas sus dos cifras arroja 13, que coincide exactamente con el número de letras de la palabra "Soplapolleces" ¡Es increible! ¡Algo así no puede ser casualidad!




Mulder dijo:


> El otro analista al que se ha nombrado por aquí, armstrong, es el que ha acertado el timing correcto, por lo que he podido ver su estrategia se basa en estudiar los ciclos y aplicarlos con la mayor exactitud posible, cosa que me parece estupenda y llevo una semana convertido en ferviente fan suyo
> 
> No estaría mal publicar por aquí todo lo que diga este señor.



Armstrong es un analista que a mi me parece bastante serio, como ya os comenté; más teniendo en cuenta que predijo lo de octubre 08 con años de antelación, al igual que el giro del 19 de abril. (Aunque tu te quejaras de que caía en domingo y te lo tomaras a cachondeo al principio, cuando lo dije).

Con años. Y ya lleva varios aciertos.


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Abr 2009)

Ya sabes lo que dicen de que en España es fácil hacerse ricos. Somos extremos e idiotas, la combinación perfecta para que nos chuleen  .


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Como de costumbre contigo, Mulder, opiniones encontradas:
> 
> Guanos días, por cierto!
> 
> ...



Eso es a lo que yo llamo un modo sutil de expresar un desacuerdo 


GAM.MC	12,56 €	-0,95%	-0,12 
Me estan empezando a sangrar los ojos...o sea,pasa de ser la accion que mas cae al principio de la mañana...y ahora es la segunda que menos? uufff...


----------



## Alexandros (28 Abr 2009)

El viernes pasado puse un corto en SAN a 6.67, a ver hasta donde llegamos. A ver cuanto tiran (hacia abajo) los bancos yankis hoy por la tarde. Aunque C y BAC necesiten más capital, en estos momentos parece que estamos con el mundo al reves. Cuando hay noticias positivas bajan y cuando hay negativas suben.


Un saludo.


Comentario apocalíptico: ¿Veremos en unos días a los brokers de Wall Street con mascarilla azul?


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Tienes razón; además, el estudio cabalístico me lleva a ver que el número doblemente fatal (49), si sumas sus dos cifras arroja 13, que coincide exactamente con el número de letras de la palabra "Soplapolleces" ¡Es increible! ¡Algo así no puede ser casualidad!



No se trata de cabalística, sino de algo tan real, palpable y poco desarrollado como el estudio de los ciclos ¿has mirado que ocurre la gran mayoría de años el día número 49 del año?, por cierto, veo que te ha llevado un rato largo encontrar una palabra de 13 letras del sentido que tu querías 

A mi me parecen eso mismo los fundamentales usados para el corto plazo, si he de elegir entre cabalística y fundamentales a corto plazo para operar creo que preferiría lo segundo.



> Armstrong es un analista que a mi me parece bastante serio, como ya os comenté; más teniendo en cuenta que predijo lo de octubre 08 con años de antelación, al igual que el giro del 19 de abril. (Aunque tu te quejaras de que caía en domingo y te lo tomaras a cachondeo al principio, cuando lo dije).



No me lo tomé realmente a cachondeo aunque bromeara con el hecho de que la fecha cayera en domingo, de todas formas Armstrong lo que hace es lo mismo que estoy haciendo yo ahora, desarrollar ciclos para predecir eventos en el tiempo, al final el tiempo es más importante que el precio.

La única forma de predecir el tiempo es el estudio de los ciclos, el estudio de los ciclos implica que la historia siempre se repite, que no hay nada nuevo bajo el sol ni es el caos es el que gobierna las bolsas, aunque en el cortísimo plazo lo parezca, por eso este tipo acierta. También por eso digo que hay que olvidarse de la relatividad de los precios, lo único que cuenta para los ciclos es el estudio de los máximos y los mínimos.

Y eso no es cabalística ni tampoco análisis fundamental, es análisis técnico y hechos palpables.


----------



## chameleon (28 Abr 2009)

hemos perdido el canal alcista, está claro, no? 
como mucho hay parada en 8160, en el intradía podemos hacer cosillas 

suerte!!


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

Mulder, un dato así que no voy a decir por qué lo doy y que quiero comparar con lo que tú tienes ahí entre tus papeles, llenos de sumas y símbolos:

11 de mayo.


----------



## chameleon (28 Abr 2009)

por el rollito reinhardt...

ya se ha equivocado varias veces. de todas formas me parece igual de fiable que los números que hagamos o las señales de las estrellas y la luna...


----------



## PIOJANO (28 Abr 2009)

donde puedo registrarme para poder operar con acciones del ibex, pero en demo que soy nuevo en esto, solo se lo que os voy siguiedo un tiempo, me baje igmarkets, pero ahi no puedo operar con acciones del ibex? gracias. Espero no desconcentraros de vuestras tareas.


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Mulder, un dato así que no voy a decir por qué lo doy y que quiero comparar con lo que tú tienes ahí entre tus papeles, llenos de sumas y símbolos:
> 
> 11 de mayo.



Yo tengo previsto algo gordo para el período 21-26 de mayo 

Creo que nos vamos a acordar bien de esas fechas en el futuro.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

A mi me parece que al final todo se limita a saber quien tiene las acciones en cada momento,si esto es como una gran timba.
Cuando la mayoria de las acciones en circulacion de una empresa estan en manos de pequeñajos indefectiblemente se ira a la mierda,mas o menos rapidamente.
Cuando la economia esta mal,como ahora,la bolsa va bajando simplemente porque los pequeñajos van teniendo menos capacidad de invertir,y van necesitando deshacerse de acciones...
El problema es tener acceso a esta informacion en cada momento,en mi humildisima opinion...


----------



## chameleon (28 Abr 2009)

Apolo, creo que buscas algo como esto:


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> por el rollito reinhardt...
> 
> ya se ha equivocado varias veces. de todas formas me parece igual de fiable que los números que hagamos o las señales de las estrellas y la luna...



Si se lo dices no vale. Era por ver si coincidían.
Veo que les bailan los días, eso sí.


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Cuando la mayoria de las acciones en circulacion de una empresa estan en manos de pequeñajos indefectiblemente se ira a la mierda,mas o menos rapidamente.
> 
> Cuando la economia esta mal,como ahora,la bolsa va bajando simplemente porque los pequeñajos van teniendo menos capacidad de invertir,y van necesitando deshacerse de acciones...
> 
> El problema es tener acceso a esta informacion en cada momento,en mi humildisima opinion...



Vamos a ver ¿no es algo contradictorio lo que acabas de decir? cuando las tienen los pequeños abajo, cuando no las tienen... ¿tambien?

Ten claro que cuando los leoncios acumulan un valor es porque va a subir, cuando lo sueltan es que va a bajar, con esto tenemos que si los pequeños no tienen un valor acumulado es porque subirá y si lo tienen es que bajará, así a grandes rasgos. Teoría de Dow.

Pero por encima de esto están los ciclos económicos, estos son los que marcan cuando los leoncios acumulan o venden, hay grandes ciclos como el de Kondratieff de 50 años, los de 20, 10, 8 y 5 años y los hay pequeños como el de 1 año, 1 mes, 1 semana o 3 días. Todos ellos marcan ciclos en cualquier valor (que la mayoría se desplome no significa que todos lo hagan) los leoncios siempre están entrando y saliendo de algún valor, la única diferencia es que ponen más o menos capital según el momento del que se trate.

Si se logra identificar un ciclo en un valor se podrá saber cada cuanto tiempo los leoncios (que además no son siempre los mismos leoncios) entran o salen de el, ya no te hace falta información privilegiada ni fundamentales, sabes que ocurrirá y porqué.


----------



## wsleone (28 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Si se lo dices no vale. Era por ver si coincidían.
> Veo que les bailan los días, eso sí.




¿y qué se "supone" tan gordo que va a pasar? :


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 12:18; -3,06%

8508 puntos






Saludos


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

Yo diria que viene un rebote ahora.

PD. Aunqeu ya sabeis lo fino que ando ultimamente


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Yo diria que viene un rebote ahora...



......... :


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

Creo que mejor lo dejamos no lo tengo nada claro.


----------



## chameleon (28 Abr 2009)

nah, estamos debajo de soporte. hoy no está el ambiente con fuerza para intentar recuperarlo


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

Puede que me equivoque, porque como hacen lo que quieren, pero yo diria que han comprado bastante hasta el precio que estamos ahora mismo, así que yo diría que una visita a la zona de los 2220 en el futuro del eurostoxx no es descartable.... para luego esperar al amigo americano y ver con que nos salen hoy.


----------



## SNB4President (28 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ibex 35 a las 12:18; -3,06%
> 
> 8508 puntos
> 
> ...



Good ol' days...


----------



## terraenxebre (28 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ibex 35 a las 12:18; -3,06%
> 
> 8508 puntos
> 
> ...



a los under 6500


----------



## Starkiller (28 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La única forma de predecir el tiempo es el estudio de los ciclos, el estudio de los ciclos implica que la historia siempre se repite, que no hay nada nuevo bajo el sol ni es el caos es el que gobierna las bolsas, aunque en el cortísimo plazo lo parezca, por eso este tipo acierta. También por eso digo que hay que olvidarse de la relatividad de los precios, lo único que cuenta para los ciclos es el estudio de los máximos y los mínimos.
> 
> Y eso no es cabalística ni tampoco análisis fundamental, es análisis técnico y hechos palpables.



Sin ánimo de pique o de cachondeo, Armstrong utiliza modelos informáticos alimentados por una cantidad enorme de variables; nada que ver con 7x7 o ese tipo de cosas (Que, lo siento, lo sigo viendo como cábala disfrazada; por mucho que la estadística diga que esos días pasan esas cosas, correlación no implica causalidad).

Pero el tio usa teoría del caos, de la información, vaya; ecuaciones no lineales, etc... estuve leyéndolo un poco, pero me perdí; la verdad, es muy complejo. En lo que a mi se refiere, puede ser un cúmulo de gilipolleces, o el diseño de un genio; mi único criterio es que parece funcionar...


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

Pego un gráfico de los que le gustan a percebo:







Las barras superiores representas las posiciones netas compradoras (azul)/vendedoras (roja) de las manos fuertes desde octubre del año pasado.
Las posiciones son las abiertas y declaradas contra el contrato de futuro del índice sp500.

La gráfica no es mía, pero os podéis fiar de esos datos.

No digo más.


----------



## terraenxebre (28 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pego un gráfico de los que le gustan a percebo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿guano? ¿guano?


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Pero el tio usa teoría del caos, de la información, vaya; ecuaciones no lineales, etc... estuve leyéndolo un poco, pero me perdí; la verdad, es muy complejo. En lo que a mi se refiere, puede ser un cúmulo de gilipolleces, o el diseño de un genio; mi único criterio es que parece funcionar...



¿algún link? me gustaría leerle a mi también.


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

terraenxebre dijo:


> ¿guano? ¿guano?



Pues no sé. Todo es interpretable.
Lo que parece claro es que todos los peces gordos que operan con el contrato del sp500 están vendidos. Extremadamente vendidos. Sólo han rebajado sus posiciones (muy poquito), al inicio de la última subida.

A partir de ahí que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## evidente (28 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues no sé. Todo es interpretable.
> Lo que parece claro es que todos los peces gordos que operan con el contrato del sp500 están vendidos. Extremadamente vendidos. Sólo han rebajado sus posiciones (muy poquito), al inicio de la última subida.
> 
> A partir de ahí que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.



una onsulta, cómo puedo comprar acciones de novavax del nasdaq?
yo cuento con ing broker:


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2009)

Adios a mis PULEVA BIOTECH desde 0,75 a 0,92€ un buen chicharro... lo mismo se va al euro


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

evidente dijo:


> una onsulta, cómo puedo comprar acciones de novavax del nasdaq?
> yo cuento con ing broker:



No conozco ING Broker, pero en los broker con los que trabajo, elijo NASDAQ para operar y compro X acciones de NVAX.

¿Era esa tu pregunta? Porque igual es que no me he enterado.


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No conozco ING Broker, pero en los broker con los que trabajo, elijo NASDAQ para operar y compro X acciones de NVAX.
> 
> ¿Era esa tu pregunta? Porque igual es que no me he enterado.



Algunos brokers no tienen la posibilidad de contratar acciones OTC.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Vamos a ver ¿no es algo contradictorio lo que acabas de decir? *cuando las tienen los pequeños abajo, cuando no las tienen... ¿tambien?
> *
> Ten claro que cuando los leoncios acumulan un valor es porque va a subir, cuando lo sueltan es que va a bajar, con esto tenemos que si los pequeños no tienen un valor acumulado es porque subirá y si lo tienen es que bajará, así a grandes rasgos. Teoría de Dow.
> 
> ...



Yo no veo la contradiccion.Cuando digo que los pequeños van deshaciendo posiciones,hablo de procesos largos,incluso de años segun el ciclo.Hasta que llega un punto en que no tienen nada,y es cuando la bolsa toca suelo (simplificando al maximo)

Que las esten soltando (estadisticamente hablando,unos si,otros no...) no significa que no tengan preponderancia en ese momento.

En cualquier caso...acabo de llegar,he visto esto:

GAM.MC	12,88 €	+1,58%	+0,20	

Y siento como si me estuviesen entrando ganas de matar...no puedo pensar en otra cosa 
Una oscilacion de practicamente un 8%...es que tiene huevos...


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2009)

Voy a comprar unas CINTRAS... parece que la junta de hoy viene cargadita!


----------



## evidente (28 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No conozco ING Broker, pero en los broker con los que trabajo, elijo NASDAQ para operar y compro X acciones de NVAX.
> 
> ¿Era esa tu pregunta? Porque igual es que no me he enterado.



en el desplegable de ing direct no aparece novavax, joder me recontrarecago!!


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

La verdad es que el mercado no tiene una mierda de fuerza, pero sigo pensando que hoy los 2220 los vemos, lo que pase luego....:


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

evidente dijo:


> en el desplegable de ing direct no aparece novavax, joder me recontrarecago!!



De todas formas a mí me aparece con una horquilla compra/venta de 2,93/2,96 frente al cierre de ayer en 2,55. Y ayer subió un 79,58% después de abrir un -38,43% al inicio.
Si estos datos no están mal, el que compró nada más abrir el mercado ganó más de un 100% si no vendió.

Veo que han anunciado una vacuna contra el H1N1 y el H5N1.

Qué mal rollo dan estas compañías. Como lo del virus no sea nada o saquen todas lo mismo, mañana baja un 500% .


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> De todas formas a mí me aparece con una horquilla compra/venta de 2,93/2,96 frente al cierre de ayer en 2,55. Y ayer subió un 79,58% después de abrir un -38,43% al inicio.
> Si estos datos no están mal, el que compró nada más abrir el mercado ganó un 100% si no vendó.
> 
> Veo que han anunciado una vacuna contra el H1N1 y el H5N1.
> ...



Pues casi seguro, porque si lo que dice la menestra de sanidad es verdad el chico afectado en Valencia se ha recuperado con la medicacion disponible en estos momentos.... así que "parece" que el asunto puede controlarse.

Por cierto yo no veo tan claro que en la grafica que has puesto se indique que no les quede nada a las manos fuertes, habría que saber cuanto han acumulado en la subida, seguro que les queda papel para repartir a espuertas, otra cosa es que consideren que a este nivel ya hacen negocio, pero no quiere decir que no les quede "material que repartir".


----------



## evidente (28 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> De todas formas a mí me aparece con una horquilla compra/venta de 2,93/2,96 frente al cierre de ayer en 2,55. Y ayer subió un 79,58% después de abrir un -38,43% al inicio.
> Si estos datos no están mal, el que compró nada más abrir el mercado ganó más de un 100% si no vendió.
> 
> Veo que han anunciado una vacuna contra el H1N1 y el H5N1.
> ...



si ya sé pero me dá que puede subir un pelín más.


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2009)

Si quieres un buen chicharro, compra CTIC!


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Pues casi seguro, porque si lo que dice la menestra de sanidad es verdad el chico afectado en Valencia se ha recuperado con la medicacion disponible en estos momentos.... así que "parece" que el asunto puede controlarse.
> 
> Por cierto yo no veo tan claro que en la grafica que has puesto se indique que no les quede nada a las manos fuertes, habría que saber cuanto han acumulado en la subida, seguro que les queda papel para repartir a espuertas, otra cosa es que consideren que a este nivel ya hacen negocio, pero no quiere decir que no les quede "material que repartir".



Ya dije que el Méjico la gente se muere por falta de asistencia sanitaria y medicinas. Es lo de siempre. Cuando hay una epidemia, en las zonas con recursos aparecen *afectados* mientras que en zonas con pocos recursos y grandes aglomeraciones poblacionales aparecen *muertos*.

La gráfica que he puesto es de diferencias entre contratos _declarados_ vendidos y comprados sobre el sp500.
En efecto, no quiere decir que no hayan manos fuertes compradas, pero es más que evidente que la gran mayoría están vendidas. Y en porcentajes ciertamente asombrosos. Eso es lo que debería llamar la atención sobre ese gráfico.
Lo que, por otra parte, podría significar nada. Sobre todo si les da por empezar a deshacer las posiciones vendidas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

No se si soy el mas apropiado para decir esto...pero yo juraria que es altamente recomendable meterse en Gamesa...


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2009)

GRIFOLS, le han administrado una buena transfusión, desde -3,xx% a +0,7x%


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GRIFOLS, ha tenido una increible transfusión, desde -3,xx% a +0,7x%



Tambien,tambien...


----------



## evidente (28 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si quieres un buen chicharro, compra CTIC!



ota interesante es vipr


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

Que tios pasa el tiempo y seguimos en el mismo punto, la verdad es que para esta tarde no tengo ni la mas remota idea de lo que va a pasar, eso si, me extraña mucho que se vayan a jugar la apertura de los yankis al nivel actual, porque si rompe los 2187 el futuro del eurostoxx la piña puede ser de escandalo, no hay parada hasta cuarenta puntos mas abajo y de ahí a los 2110, eso sin contar todas las figuras de cambio de tendencia que se van a formar en caso de que eso pase en casi todos los graficos.

Lo dicho, me extraría que lleguemos a las 15:30 a estos niveles y dudo que hoy dejen irse todo, en la ultima subida apenas pudieron distribuír papel en 870, en fin ya veremos, yo lo tengo claro, neutral y a ver que pasa.


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Lo dicho, me extraría que lleguemos a las 15:30 a estos niveles y dudo que hoy dejen irse todo, en la ultima subida apenas pudieron distribuír papel en 870, en fin ya veremos, yo lo tengo claro, neutral y a ver que pasa.



Pues yo creo que esta tarde toca guanazo del bueno a partir de las 16:00, pero es solo mi opinión, claro.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GRIFOLS, le han administrado una buena transfusión, desde -3,xx% a +0,7x%



Joder,pero se le esta yendo la mano un poco no? Es que no le han metido sangre,le han metido gasolina super


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que esta tarde toca guanazo del bueno, pero es solo mi opinión, claro.



Puede ser, pero lo realmente importante no es tener razon es no perder dinero y despues aprovechar las oportunidades.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

Me merezco hasta el baneo del foro si me hostio de nuevo...pero me he vuelto a meter en Gam a 12,78,con cada vez menos pasta,eso si.

Joder,pues ni siquiera aguante 5 años


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me merezco hasta el baneo del foro si me hostio de nuevo...pero me he vuelto a meter en Gam a 12,78,con cada vez menos pasta,eso si.
> 
> Joder,pues ni siquiera aguante 5 años





¿Te acabas de meter largo en Gamesa...? ¿Estás loco...? :


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Te acabas de meter largo en Gamesa...? ¿Estás loco...? :



Joder,eso no podias haberlo dicho en mi anterior post? :


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2009)

No te preocupes, PULEVA BIOTECH, está subiendo +40,00% arghh!!!


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder,eso no podias haberlo dicho en mi anterior post? :




no te preocupes... Gamesa siempre recupera... :





Saludos


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> No te lo crees ni tu.
> 
> A mi la verdad es que despues de lo de ayer se me han quitado las ganas de todo, vaya viaje me metieron los putos yankis en el rato que tardé en llegar a casa, pues nada suerte a todos.



Te lo dije, por cierto apolo, a que precio te has metido, porque si es a 12,85 esta altillo.


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, cada vez tengo mas claro que nos mandan para arriba, por lo menos hasta y durante la apertura, han comprado bastante.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Te lo dije, por cierto apolo, a que precio te has metido, porque si es a 12,85 esta altillo.



12,79...creo que esta altillo igual,pero bueno

En cualquier caso le voy a poner el stop a 12,75,si palmo que sea moderadamente


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me merezco hasta el baneo del foro si me hostio de nuevo...pero me he vuelto a meter en Gam a 12,78,con cada vez menos pasta,eso si.
> 
> Joder,pues ni siquiera aguante 5 años



Que huevos tienes, Apolo...

Esto es muy aburrido, me voy 2 horas y sigue todo igual, bajando -3% el IBEX.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que huevos tienes, Apolo...
> 
> Esto es muy aburrido, me voy 2 horas y sigue todo igual, bajando -3% el IBEX.



Aparte de los increibles musculos,si 

De todos modos,gane o pierda estoy haciendo el canelo,creo que la mejor inversion es encontrar algun hobbie nuevo y mas economico...


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, nadie se ha fijado ultimamente en T5, vuelve a hacer cosas raras, a que volvemos a tener alguna "noticia", yo por si acaso ya cerre los cortos, no me gusta como se mueve.


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Aparte de los increibles musculos,si
> 
> De todos modos,gane o pierda estoy haciendo el canelo,creo que la mejor inversion es encontrar algun hobbie nuevo y mas economico...



Tambien puedes mirar la grafica antes de comprar y estudiar los terminos, soporte y resistencia, porque la verdad es que te metes en unos líos....


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Tambien puedes mirar la grafica antes de comprar y estudiar los terminos, soporte y resistencia, porque la verdad es que te metes en unos líos....



Si bastase con eso aqui ganaba pasta hasta la portera de mi casa,como decia Nuñez...

El principal problema es que en cuanto veo perdidas mi mucha o poca capacidad analitica se va por el retrete...entre otros,claro.


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

Por cierto Apolo te dejo un extracto del blog de Francisco LLinares creo que puede serte util, sobre todo lo de la adrenalina:

El enlace:

Blog de Francisco Llinares Coloma: Clasificación de los principiantes en bolsa según su personalidad

"Otros van más allá y no usan ningún librillo, operan según la última noticia, por pálpito o intuición, pero eso si, intradía y siempre con el mismo producto. Lógicamente, nunca se han molestado en saber cuanto dura la quinta tendencia (que es la única que sirve para operar intradía). Profundizar tanto en cualquier sistema medio fiable para operar sería considerado fanatismo. Además, operar utilizando cualquier método le quita emoción al asunto y el cuerpo no suministra la adrenalina necesaria para apaciguar el síndrome de abstinencia. Sin contar el hecho de que el suministro de la droga que producen las glándulas suprarrenales es mayor cuando se pierde que cuando se gana. ¿Qué mejor sistema para perder dinero la mayoría de los días y conseguir una buena dosis, que no usar ninguna estrategia?"

PD: No te lo tomes a mal, pero me da rabia ver como tiras el dinero sin pensar un minutito antes, yo tambien lo tiro, pero pienso cinco minutos antes de equivocame, voy a ver si consigo llegar a los 10.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2009)

Apolo, si has comprado a 12,79... ahora la tienes a 12,85... igual tienes que pensar en vender una vez que recuperes comisiones. Tal y como están las cosas, igual es arriesgado mantener.

Atención, mini-rebote.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me merezco hasta el baneo del foro si me hostio de nuevo...pero me he vuelto a meter en Gam a 12,78,con cada vez menos pasta,eso si.
> 
> Joder,pues ni siquiera aguante 5 años



Tienes devoción por este valor

Metete en acciona, hombre, o en caf


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Apolo, si has comprado a 12,79... ahora la tienes a 12,85... igual tienes que pensar en vender una vez que recuperes comisiones. Tal y como están las cosas, igual es arriesgado mantener.
> 
> Atención, mini-rebote.



Precisamente eso es lo que me sugiere a mi tambien mi intuicion...por eso mismo voy a hacer lo contrario,a ver que pasa 

Tambien el hecho de que la orden a 12,79 ha costado un mundo que entrase me da cierta confianza.Pero bueno,ya digo...stop a 12,75 y que sea lo que dios quiera (as usual)


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Precisamente eso es lo que me sugiere a mi tambien mi intuicion...por eso mismo voy a hacer lo contrario,a ver que pasa
> 
> Tambien el hecho de que la orden a 12,79 ha costado un mundo que entrase me da cierta confianza.Pero bueno,ya digo...stop a 12,75 y que sea lo que dios quiera (as usual)



Tio si te quieres arriesgar que sea por algo, saca el dinero de ahi que no tiene apenas recorrido y ya puestos a jugartela hazlo con San o BBVA que si recuperan tienen recorrido.

Ojo no digo que te metas largo, pero ya puestos que sea por algo.

Olvidalo, debo recordar... no dar consejos, no dar consejos, no dar consejos.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2009)

Apolo, GAM a 12,87...


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Tio si te quieres arriesgar que sea por algo, saca el dinero de ahi que no tiene apenas recorrido y ya puestos a jugartela hazlo con San o BBVA que si recuperan tienen recorrido.
> 
> Ojo no digo que te metas largo, pero ya puestos que sea por algo.
> 
> Olvidalo, debo recordar... no dar consejos, no dar consejos, no dar consejos.



Entiendo perfectamente lo que quieres decir...pero no crees que la mayoria de la gente pensara eso mismo? Especialmente los muchos que como yo hayan palmado por la mañana y esten tirandose de los pelos viendo como sube,pero no se atrevan a meterse...

Y despues de esta profunda reflexion me la pegare otra vez,pero eso es otro asunto 

Por otra parte no se si es lo suyo publicar estas habiles operaciones,juraria que se me nota luego la cara de loser al salir a la calle


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Entiendo perfectamente lo que quieres decir...pero no crees que la mayoria de la gente pensara eso mismo? Especialmente los muchos que como yo hayan palmado por la mañana y esten tirandose de los pelos viendo como sube,pero no se atrevan a meterse...
> 
> Y despues de esta profunda reflexion me la pegare otra vez,pero eso es otro asunto
> 
> Por otra parte no se si es lo suyo publicar estas habiles operaciones,juraria que se me nota luego la cara de loser al salir a la calle



Yo no te digo nada, estoy en SAN a 6,57 (compradas ayer...), y aqui estoy, esperando el milagro.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo no te digo nada, estoy en SAN a 6,57 (compradas ayer...), y aqui estoy, esperando el milagro.



Hombre,no conozco tu turbio pasado,pero ultimamente las estabas clavando todas.

Por cierto Percebo,esta muy curioso el blog,tiene cosas graciosas 



> Los inocentes o bien pensados (ojo, nótese que no he dicho ignorantes sino inocentes, hay mucha diferencia entre los dos). Estas buenas personas tienen algunas creencias peligrosas para la conservación de su patrimonio:
> Creen que el mercado está poblado por almas benditas que están encantadas de perder dinero para que ellos ganen y sean felices. No se les pasa por la cabeza que el resto de participantes del mercado engañaría a su madre con tal de enriquecerse.


----------



## kokaine (28 Abr 2009)

Para el adicto a gamesa que se lea esto:

GAMESA, en la MM30 sesiones… | Inversiones Bruce


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2009)

Lo que ocurre es que hay que tener un sistema, por estúpido que sea este, pero un sistema.

Por ejemplo, que se supere el máximo del día para ponerse largo, o el mínimo para ponerse cortos, es una estrategia tan tonta como efectiva, sin mirar otros indicadores ni nada, un simple stop cercano y a correr. Y no será que todos los días no hay oportunidades de ese tipo en varios valores, no hay aburrimiento posible con esa estrategia.

Pero entrar porque 'parece' que va a subir o 'parece' que va a bajar y tener la esperanza de que lo haga es entrar por aburrimiento.

Por otra parte entrar a la 1 o 2 del mediodía metidos de lleno en un lateral la mayor parte de los días del año es como jugar a la ruleta rusa, hay que entrar en los momentos más volátiles del día.

edito: by the way, guano is coming!


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

Reconozco que entre todos estais consiguiendo acojonarme 



> Lo que ocurre es que hay que tener un sistema, por estúpido que sea este, pero un sistema.



Esto se puede aplicar perfectamente al ajedrez,pero en el caso de la bolsa discrepo.Si entras al tun tun (pero al tun de verdad,con el dado) vas a salir mucho mejor parado que si entras con un sistema estupido...


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

kokaine dijo:


> Para el adicto a gamesa que se lea esto:
> 
> GAMESA, en la MM30 sesiones… | Inversiones Bruce



A Apolo le suele durar la adicción de veinte a treinta minutos, así que no le hables de MM30 o de giros a medio plazo.

Lo raro es que todavía ande dentro de gamesa...


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Reconozco que entre todos estais consiguiendo acojonarme
> 
> 
> 
> Esto se puede aplicar perfectamente al ajedrez,pero en el caso de la bolsa discrepo.Si entras al tun tun (pero al tun de verdad,con el dado) vas a salir mucho mejor parado que si entras con un sistema estupido...



Es que entrar tirando un dado ya es un sistema en sí mismo


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2009)

*Apolo*, GAM a 12,90. No, si todavía das hoy el pelotazo...

Edito: 12,92.


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Abr 2009)

Apolo... hagas lo que hagas, sube el stop hasta beneficios, después que haga lo que quiera.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Apolo... hagas lo que hagas, sube el stop hasta beneficios, después que haga lo que quiera.



Completamente de acuerdo. Igual no ganas, pero por lo menos, no pierdes.
Joder, 12,95. GAM sola sube el IBEX.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Es que entrar tirando un dado ya es un sistema en sí mismo



Que si...

A ver,yo por sistema entiendo todo aquello donde tu "analizas" un conjunto de variables y ese proceso escupe una decision...

EL dado queda excluido,aunque Mulder te agradezca el comentario


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2009)

No vendas... hoy seguro que sube un 5%... 



Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No vendas... hoy seguro que sube un 5%...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Tonuel representa perfectamente al forero cabroncete,pero bueno,tengo en cuenta la sugerencia


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2009)

Vamossssssssssssss, p'arriba.


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que si...
> 
> A ver,yo por sistema entiendo todo aquello donde tu "analizas" un conjunto de variables y ese proceso escupe una decision...
> 
> EL dado queda excluido,aunque Mulder te agradezca el comentario



Imagina que tras largos meses tirando un dado deduces que tu número de la suerte es el 4, así que cada vez que tiras el dado si sale 4 entras porque piensas que vas a tener suerte.

Si sale cualquier otro número te quedas fuera del mercado. Tienes una variable que has analizado y que ha producido una decisión 

¿que no es muy científico? pues no, pero eso aquí es totalmente irrelevante.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Imagina que tras largos meses tirando un dado deduces que tu número de la suerte es el 4, así que cada vez que tiras el dado si sale 4 entras porque piensas que vas a tener suerte.
> 
> Si sale cualquier otro número te quedas fuera del mercado. Tienes una variable que has analizado y que ha producido una decisión
> 
> ¿que no es muy científico? pues no, pero eso aquí es totalmente irrelevante.



Has utilizado un sistema para determinar si en el futuro te va a seguir haciendo falta utilizar un sistema...


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

A ver, un análisis. 

Mini resistencia del Dow en 7971. Si lo traspasa, nos vamos 15 puntos arriba y si sigue, nos vamos al 8015.

Si baja de 7905, nos vamos al hoyo. Hacia los 7835.


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> A ver, un análisis.
> 
> Mini resistencia del Dow en 7971. Si lo traspasa, nos vamos 15 puntos arriba y si sigue, nos vamos al 8015.
> 
> Si baja de 7905, nos vamos al hoyo. Hacia los 7835.



Independientemente de hacia donde vaya el movimiento estoy seguro de que no acabará con el cierre europeo y se prolongará hasta las 21:00 de esta noche.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

Mira que os avise que mi sistema recomendaba entrar en Gam...

Si sube un huevo mas me voy en tablas y todo

Joder,para haberlo cogido en los 12,14...


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2009)

Apolo, GAM a 13 euritos.
Me quito el sombrero ante tu sistema.


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> A ver, un análisis.
> 
> Mini resistencia del Dow en 7971. Si lo traspasa, nos vamos 15 puntos arriba y si sigue, nos vamos al 8015.
> 
> Si baja de 7905, nos vamos al hoyo. Hacia los 7835.



Yo creo que es mas fiable el S&P para las tendencias (aunque venga a ser lo mismo), por cierto, a punto de trincar un minipunto.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

Madre mia,ha enloquecido...no me lo imaginaba ni yo 

GAM.MC	13,18 €	+3,94%	+0,50

Joder,ya he compensado las perdidas de hoy,solo me quedan las de ayer


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No vendas... hoy seguro que sube un 5%...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos





yalodeciayo... :o




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Mini resistencia del Dow en 7971. Si lo traspasa, nos vamos 15 puntos arriba y si sigue, nos vamos al 8015.



Hecho el primero.

ED: Hecho el segundo.

-- Y sin tirar dados ni nada --


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

Coño, peazo de salto que ha pegado, tienen prisa los jodidos.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Madre mia,ha enloquecido...no me lo imaginaba ni yo
> 
> GAM.MC	13,18 €	+3,94%	+0,50



Enhorabuena. Espero que hayas puesto un stop de todas formas, para no perder...
Menos mal que no nos has hecho caso cuando te deciamos que vendieras.


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Abr 2009)

Cerrado un PUTO largo en el POP (5.85-5.90) jodido me he visto... ya me temía que me saltara el stop...
Aún sigo en IBE deseando soltarlas...

Ya veremos como escapo de esta.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2009)

EEUU en verde.
La gripe porcina está controlada.


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Madre mia,ha enloquecido...no me lo imaginaba ni yo
> 
> GAM.MC	13,18 €	+3,94%	+0,50
> 
> Joder,ya he compensado las perdidas de hoy,solo me quedan las de ayer



Apolo de 13.40 no pasan ni borrachas. Creo.

Ten cuidado


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2009)

*SELL*



:


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Abr 2009)

EEUU: la confianza del consumidor se dispara en abril hasta 39,2 puntos

Este salto de 12,3 puntos es el cuarto mayor en los 32 años de historia de este indicador.

Es por esto..


----------



## carvil (28 Abr 2009)

Buenas tardes

Soporte en 839 en los futuros

Salu2


----------



## Bayne (28 Abr 2009)

Probando sistema
Corto en SAN a 6.51, 
corto en BBVA a 7.67
corto en POP a 5.88
en el papel


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

Pues no, va a seguir la subida, quieren comprar mas estos elementos.


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Probando sistema
> Corto en SAN a 6.51,
> corto en BBVA a 7.67
> en el papel



Yo al BBVA le veo más en 7,95-8,00 que en los 7,55 que ha tocado hoy.
Pero deja que lo mire más y ahora digo algo..


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Independientemente de hacia donde vaya el movimiento estoy seguro de que no acabará con el cierre europeo y se prolongará hasta las 21:00 de esta noche.



Pero tú lo que tienes es un sistema que sabe que va a pasar algo, pero no sabes en qué dirección ¿Es así?


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Abr 2009)

Juas... y eso ¿para qué vale?.

Queremos sistemas de Compra o Vende ... lo otro no lo entiendo. jaja

Es un caso este Mulder, tiene un toque místico que "paqué".


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

BME acaba de soltar un arreón de 0.50 en unos minutos. 
Mañana publica resultados.


----------



## Bayne (28 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Yo al BBVA le veo más en 7,95-8,00 que en los 7,55 que ha tocado hoy.
> Pero deja que lo mire más y ahora digo algo..



Intento ser centimero y entrar y salir en rangos de 30 min, pero veo que hay que perfeccionarlo, menos mal que el papel lo aguanta todo...:


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

Apolo? Estaras pensando en vender no?


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pero tú lo que tienes es un sistema que sabe que va a pasar algo, pero no sabes en qué dirección ¿Es así?



No es un sistema como tal, al menos no por sí solo, es un método para determinar hasta cuando durará una tendencia, o mejor dicho todavía, cuando habrá un punto de reacción.

Todo son ciclos, incluso en intradía, el ciclo actual ha empezado (en el Stoxx, claro) a las 16:00 y acabará a las 21:00.

Para determinar tendencias tengo otras cosas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Apolo? Estaras pensando en vender no?



Si,pero otras veces es lo que he hecho y luego me he arrepentido.Creo que voy a aguantarla hasta el cierre

Que Dios me perdone por haberme referido a ella como "accion de mierda" ...lo de ayer no lo voy a recuperar,tendria que subir otro +3%,pero me doy con un canto en los dientes

Ademas,Mulder ha recordado muchas veces que no hay que cortar las ganancias...y se le ve que controla de esto


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si,pero otras veces es lo que he hecho y luego me he arrepentido.Creo que voy a aguantarla hasta el cierre
> 
> Que Dios me perdone por haberme referido a ella como "accion de mierda"



Mi consejo: ve moviendo el STOP según sube, para que no te pille desprevenido en caso de bajón.

Creo que percebo se va a comer un OWNED, GAM ha tocado 13,39...


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

El Dow, de 7.900 a 8.000 en menos de una hora. Para que luego digan que el Ibex es un puto chicharro.


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mi consejo: ve moviendo el STOP según sube, para que no te pille desprevenido en caso de bajón.
> 
> Creo que percebo se va a comer un OWNED, GAM ha tocado 13,39...



Ya ganas pasta... no te fíes mucho de los americanos que en cualquier momento se dan la vuelta... lo mismo te digo... pon Stop

Edito: Cuando escribía estaba en 6.59


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si,pero otras veces es lo que he hecho y luego me he arrepentido.Creo que voy a aguantarla hasta el cierre
> 
> Que Dios me perdone por haberme referido a ella como "accion de mierda" ...lo de ayer no lo voy a recuperar,tendria que subir otro +3%,pero me doy con un canto en los dientes
> 
> Ademas,Mulder ha recordado muchas veces que no hay que cortar las ganancias...y se le ve que controla de esto



Que coño recortar ganancias estas en el maximo del ultimo mes
da gracias y vende


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mi consejo: ve moviendo el STOP según sube, para que no te pille desprevenido en caso de bajón.
> 
> Creo que percebo se va a comer un OWNED, GAM ha tocado 13,39...



Yo creo que precisamente hoy un owned no creo, no.


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

Apolo ¿Tú has mirado que todavía tienes las gamesas y no te ha saltado el stop?


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

Si no me hubiese metido y ahora mismo la estuviese viendo subir como loca...me encontraria asi en estos momentos


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Apolo ¿Tú has mirado que todavía tienes las gamesas y no te ha saltado el stop?



Es que eso seria el mayor owned de la historia...creo que me lo callaria


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

Apolo, pero las tienes todavia o no?


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Apolo, pero las tienes todavia o no?



Sip,ahi andan...

Madre del amor hermoso...jamas volvere a decir una palabra negativa de esta mierda


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Sip,ahi andan...



Habras puesto por lo menos un stop para no perder las ganancias...... jajajajajaja que suerte cabron 13.60
me cayo
pero vende


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ademas,Mulder ha recordado muchas veces que no hay que cortar las ganancias...y se le ve que controla de esto



Al final tendrás que pagarnos una birra por el curso acelerado para gacelillas de burbuja.info 

Los cierto es que el error de cortar beneficios viene siempre derivado de fijarse demasiado en la relatividad del precio, hay que olvidarse de que el precio sea 'caro' o 'barato' eso no tiene que ver con la tendencia ni con el movimiento.

También hay que recordar que deben cortarse rápido las pérdidas y no pillarse los dedos.


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2009)

Otra jugada muy bien realizada... ya llevas unas cuantas seguidas... a seguir así! XD


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Otra jugada muy bien realizada... ya llevas unas cuantas seguidas... a seguir así! XD



hombre,ya comente antes que he palmado un 7% entre ayer y hoy...me falta solo un pelin para recuperarlo :o

Vamos,sube,subeeeee!!


----------



## Bayne (28 Abr 2009)

Impresionante mi Owned, vaya sprint final que ha pegado todo...


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> hombre,ya comente antes que he palmado un 7% entre ayer y hoy...me falta solo un pelin para recuperarlo :o
> 
> Vamos,sube,subeeeee!!



Si no vendes ya vas a tener que cambiar tu avatar por una afoto de Apolo despues del combate con Rocky


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2009)

*¿Estamos locos o qué...?* :




Saludos :


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *¿Estamos locos o qué...?* :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que noooo, que esta bien, que esta gente quiere vender sus papeletas y ademas las quieren vender más caras posibles, mejor, cuanto mas alto estén, más gordos los certificados.


----------



## Kujire (28 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... Bac, Citi*

buenas!

Felicidades a Apolo, al final ha conseguido dominar a esas gamusinas 

Día complicado para Citi y Bac, os lo comenté hace unos días, y lo peor es que jiuston no se equivoca y sabiendo el gob que tenemos raro era que los rumores no saltarán en plan "Aki hay tomate" rajando unos de otros etc... veamos que tal lo llevan hoy. De cualquier forma, la estrategia a seguir es evitar el impacto del informe, así que nos lo irán despiezando poco a poco para que sea digerible. Citi y Bac van a necesitar más capital ... y quién lo va a poner??... piensen

Cuidadín con empresas como Novavax, etc... aunque estén en el Nasdaq, recuerden quién era el jefe del Nasdaq, les suena una tal Bernie??? ..pues eso un valor ilíquido que lo pueden tumbar cuando quieran y controlado por fondos, es decir mafiosos profesionales capaces de manipular el precio a su antojo, sólo para los que les gusten las locuras y tengan el dinero por castigo ( a los que les gusta el riesgo no se metan en nvax )


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> buenas!
> 
> Felicidades a Apolo, al final ha conseguido dominar a esas gamusinas
> 
> ...



Hola, hay que mirar con calma el tema del sistema Percebox, porque hoy llegue tarde por culpa del trafico, pero hubiera funcionado de narices....


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Si no vendes ya vas a tener que cambiar tu avatar por una afoto de Apolo despues del combate con Rocky



Al final vas a tener razon,esto se esta desinflando...:


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Al final vas a tener razon,esto se esta desinflando...:



Pues sí y no, la resistencia la ha superado.... pero me extrañaría mucho que siguiese, pero.....


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Abr 2009)

Pregunta de retra ¿En que minuto exacto comienza la subasta?, o ¿hasta que minuto entran las ordenes? 5.28 -5:30 ??


----------



## Kujire (28 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Hola, hay que mirar con calma el tema del sistema Percebox, porque hoy llegue tarde por culpa del trafico, pero hubiera funcionado de narices....



De hecho, vengo probando el Percebox con mi sistema. No lo he calculado exactamente, pero es una máquina de hacer plata, lo tengo un poco manga con hombro pero estoy llegando a algo bueno bueno. Sin duda mejora mucho mis expectativas por lo que no he tenido tiempo de centrarme.... sólo con contar la pasta y estar pendiente me lleva todo el tiempo


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pregunta de retra ¿En que minuto exacto comienza la subasta?, o ¿hasta que minuto entran las ordenes? 5.28 -5:30 ??



En mi broker de 17:30 a 17:35


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

Nos quedamos sin pelotazo


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi broker de 17:30 a 17:35



idem en el mio

Creo que me las quito antes de la subasta,ahi es capaz de hacer cualquier cosa


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi broker de 17:30 a 17:35



Empieza a las 17:30, pero no se sabe cuándo acaba. Es aleatorio en cada valor.


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Abr 2009)

Lo digo porque ayer trate de meter una orden en el minuto 5:28 o :29 y me dio error... era por eso. Estoy tratando de apurar a la subasta.


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2009)

Esto huele a lateral hasta las 21:00

Estamos prácticamente en el mismo lugar en el que estábamos tras el fuerte movimiento de las 16:00, no podemos subir mucho más ni podemos bajar hasta las 21:00, así que no queda más remedio que hacer el simio hasta la hora bruja.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

Puf...pues al final me las he quedado hasta la subasta...mi gozo en un pozo :


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Empieza a las 17:30, pero no se sabe cuándo acaba. Es aleatorio en cada valor.



que tal PAT???


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Puf...pues al final me las he quedado hasta la subasta...mi gozo en un pozo :



PA MA TAR TE

De todas maneras alegra esa cara que has haganado pasta.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

Pues nada,fuera finalmente a 13,27.Compradas a 12,79
Me tenia que haber quedado con ellas,creo que mañana salen hacia arriba...


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Abr 2009)

Yo he largado mi largo en IBE (5.65-5.70) no me fío de como van a cerrar los americanos, así que esta noche duermo bien ^__^!

Espero que hayáis tenido un buen día. 
Hasta mañana


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> PA MA TAR TE
> 
> De todas maneras alegra esa cara que has haganado pasta.



Creo que he pecado un poco de buitre,es que queria recuperar lo de ayer 
De todos modos,estaba claro (o se podia pensar) que iba a haber una correccion al final despues de subir tan a lo loco


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2009)

Dentro de Iberia en 1,34€ o nos vamos a 1,51€ o para los 1,21€


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dentro de Iberia en 1,34€ o nos vamos a 1,51€ o para los 1,21€



Si mañana empieza cayendo yo tambien me metere seguramente  pero creo que no tendre la oportunidad


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2009)

Si, los muy jop... han empezado la subasta con el 1,21€ 18m vs 17m aprox


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> que tal PAT???



Pues no lo sé 

¿A cuánto has comprado y a cuánto está la mejor posición de venta?


----------



## Kujire (28 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... Capitolio, Autos, BAC etc...*

Ya tenemos un tránsfuga. No sé si recuerdan que cuando Obama pasó el plan de estímulos a la cámara fué aprovado con el apoyo de 3 senadores republicanos... pues uno de ellos Senador Arlen Spector ha confirmado que buscará la re-eleción ... pero esta vez como Demócrata que mola más "Yes they can"

El sindicato de trabajadores UAW se va a hacer con las riendas de Chrysler:, se nota que no quieren dar el barzo a torcer de todos los beneficios que cuentan, asi que van a tomar una participación importante en la empresa. Esto es un caso muy curioso por aki, dado que no es normal, es como demasiado progre que ocurra eso, aunque después de la nacionalización de la banca..... todo es posible y algún caso han tenido aunque ha acabado en al bancarrota, así que aver qué pasa....

Los que sean acctas de BAC, mañana tienen la oportunidad de tirarle huevos, tomates , a Ken (el novio de la barbie) Lewis CEO de BAC, ese que quería cambiar de avión, si ese compró Merryl por amor a su país y amistad con Bernanke, si si ese que cobra 1M$ por año .... sigo pensado que la idea del HUMMER no hay que desecharla

Mejora del índice de confianza del consumidor, pre-cocinado para que nos creamos que las cosas van bien, y a la vuelta de la esquina subidón del transporte público en NY.

Por cierto DP, vivo en Queens .... aunque sigo buscando casa incansablemente.... pero todo está muuuuuy caro

GG: 64 casos de Gripe Gorrina confirmados en US, de momento muy leve que no precisan hospitalización


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> La referencia ahora está en el *2250-55* en el futuro del Stoxx más o menos, ahí si que perdería el canal alcista de toda esta onda...
> 
> ...



Mínimo 2249,5 máximo 2304,5... luego diréis que esto es difícil... 

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (28 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

preparados que esto se va a animar... un poco...


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mínimo 2249,5 máximo 2304,5... luego diréis que esto es difícil...
> 
> Saludos...



Bueno, bueno, que a mi me ha saltado un stop por fiarme de ti y ponerlo en 2255... :, por cierto se te ha echado de menos cuando hemos cerrado el gap de 2217.

La verdad es que sí, ya podían ser todos los dias tan claritos como hoy y no el caos y la locura de ayer.


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

Y yo añado: si el *sp500* pasa del *862*, me pongo largo, como para ir a una boda.


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> preparados que esto se va a animar... un poco...



No te pongas tambien tú como mulder, di si va a subir... a bajar... y por supuesto hasta que punto, o se va a animar porque vas a poner un video entretenido?, a eso tambien me apunto yo. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6-0NydaVskU&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6-0NydaVskU&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Y yo añado: si el *sp500* pasa del *862*, me pongo largo, como para ir a una boda.



Yo creo que durante un buen rato se dedicarán a vender papel, arriba, abajo..... se puede aprovechar para sacarles 100 euritos de vez en cuando, yo ya les he metido un par.

PD: por cierto Kujire... ya veo que no era un video, lo de siempre.... que se supone que ha pasado?.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, que a mi me ha saltado un stop por fiarme de ti y ponerlo en 2255... :, por cierto se te ha echado de menos cuando hemos cerrado el gap de 2217.
> 
> La verdad es que sí, ya podían ser todos los dias tan claritos como hoy y no el caos y la locura de ayer.



Es que tenemos un desfase que no acaba de corregirse... en igmarkets el futuro del Stoxx va adelantado, ahora me marca 2284,5...

Saludos...

PD: Como va el tema del Hedge Fund burbuja.info, donde estan mis 10.000$?


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Es que tenemos un desfase que no acaba de corregirse... en igmarkets el futuro del Stoxx va adelantado, ahora me marca 2284,5...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Como va el tema del Hedge Funda, donde estan mis 10.000$?



Yo creo que lo igmarkets no son futuros, deben ser cfd´s u otra cosa, porque los futuros (lo de vencimiento en junio) están ahora mismo a unos 65 puntos del subyacente (ahora marcan 2221)


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Yo creo que durante un buen rato se dedicarán a vender papel, arriba, abajo..... se puede aprovechar para sacarles 100 euritos de vez en cuando, yo ya les he metido un par.
> 
> PD: por cierto Kujire... ya veo que no era un video, lo de siempre.... que se supone que ha pasado?.



Sí. Yo solo digo que si pasa el 862, se va para arriba cagando leches. Y ya lo ha intentado dos veces.
Lo bueno que tienen los americanos es que las líneas las tratan de dibujar lo mejor posible


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Yo creo que lo igmarkets no son futuros, deben ser cfd´s u otra cosa, porque los futuros (lo de vencimiento en junio) están ahora mismo a unos 65 puntos del subyacente (ahora marcan 2221)



Lo de IG Markets es una patata. Son todo CFDs y como ellos crean mercado, le ponen el precio que les sale de la minga. Así no hay discusión posible si tu posición no se cierra donde tú creías que se iba a cerrar.
Si vas a analizar gráficos de IGM hay que tener en cuenta que sólo tendrías que operar con sus productos, pues no es lo mismo que el mercado real y de ahí los desfases.


----------



## chudire (28 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues nada,fuera finalmente a 13,27.Compradas a 12,79
> Me tenia que haber quedado con ellas,creo que mañana salen hacia arriba...



Tio, no te atormentes joder que me estas dando apuro. Gran secreto chudire para bolsa: más vale pajaro en mano...de hecho, si tienes un pajaro en la mano VENDE y CORRE!


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Abr 2009)

PAT abre a 5,78

ahora mismo con 2200 euros lo han subido a 6,50..... +12,46%


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Sí. Yo solo digo que si pasa el 862, se va para arriba cagando leches. Y ya lo ha intentado dos veces.
> Lo bueno que tienen los americanos es que las líneas las tratan de dibujar lo mejor posible



Si esto sigue como las ultimas dos semanas, no creo que veamos tirones fuertes hacia arriba, porque tendrían que poner toda la pasta ellos y eso no mola, es mejor cuando el dinero lo ponen los demas, así que creo que le darán los empujoncitos suficientes para que suba escalonado y en cuanto coja un poco de carrerilla les soltarán papel, hacia el final es cuando le pegan un meneito para ponerlo donde les interese, pero es tan caotico que creo que lo mejor es quedarse fuera y ver si interesa quedarse cerrado largo, corto o fuera, de todas maneras yo salvo que lo vea muy muy claro lo mejor es siempre fuera porque como el futuro del S&P sigue funcionando unos minutos más es facil que te dejen con el culo al aire.


----------



## Kujire (28 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> No te pongas tambien tú como mulder, *di si va a subir... a bajar... y por supuesto hasta que punto*, o se va a animar porque vas a poner un video entretenido?, a eso tambien me apunto yo.



jiji es que Mulder crea escuela ... además me encata ese toque esotérico por el que va

Acaso fallo?, jijiji cuando os digo algo es que estoy segura o muy segura, yo sólo ejecuto no tengo tiempo para más, para precisión ya tenemos a LCASC que las clava.


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> jiji es que Mulder crea escuela ... además me encata ese toque esotérico por el que va
> 
> Acaso fallo?, jijiji cuando os digo algo es que estoy segura o muy segura, yo sólo ejecuto no tengo tiempo para más, para precisión ya tenemos a LCASC que las clava.



Jejejejejeje, bueno pero si cuela, cuela, por cierto, si no es indiscrección, como lo sabías?


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> PAT abre a 5,78
> 
> ahora mismo con 2200 euros lo han subido a 6,50..... +12,46%



Con 2.200 y con 6,50. Si la primera posición de venta es 6,50 y sólo se ha comprado, el precio se queda ahí. Lo malo de estos valores es lo que te decía ayer. Cuando te quieres salir, o está moviendo mucha pasta por algo o te comes las acciones.

Y por cierto, todavía no nos has contado por qué te metiste en PAT, si es que al final lo has hecho. Dilo ahora que nadie nos oye, que yo no voy a entrar ni harto de mosto


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2009)

Kujire... gracias por la info, yo he estado viviendo unas semanas en Brooklyn, en la casa de un amigo Pakitasni, nacido en USA.

Como ves LCC? vuelve a 3.00USD ... o tocará de nuevo los 5.00USD?


----------



## Kujire (28 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Jejejejejeje, bueno pero si cuela, cuela, por cierto, si no es indiscrección, como lo sabías?



un soplo: ... sólo te diré que en el consejo de BAC han volado una "andanada de os****" la peña se pone muy nerviosa cuando hay "gritos".... y los botones rojo/verde del terminal están muy juntos...

Viste pibe! ...ya hemos recuperado hemos hecho una semicircunferencia de manual


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2009)

VERTICE360º es otro chicharro que va a explotar en breve, de hecho hoy han movido una compra en bloque de 700.000acc, esas no salen en las agencias.

Yo voy cargado de VERTICE360º y voy a resistir, no haré lo de siempre, vender con un +20% cuando a los poco minutos pego otro subidon a +45% (puleva biotech) han hecho una maniobra de libro, con una compra en bloque de +2m de acc.

Me estoy especializando en chicarros patrios.


----------



## Kujire (28 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... gracias por la info, yo he estado viviendo unas semanas en Brooklyn, en la casa de un amigo Pakitasni, nacido en USA.
> 
> Como ves LCC? vuelve a 3.00USD ... o tocará de nuevo los 5.00USD?



Los Pakis son muy majos

mira LUV y déjate de coñas


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> VERTICE360º es otro chicharro que va a explotar en breve, de hecho hoy han movido una compra en bloque de 700.000acc, esas no salen en las agencias.
> 
> Yo voy cargado de VERTICE360º y voy a resistir, no haré lo de siempre, vender con un +20% cuando a los poco minutos pego otro subidon a +45% (puleva biotech) han hecho una maniobra de libro, con una compra en bloque de +2m de acc.
> 
> Me estoy especializando en chicarros patrios.



¿Dónde ves lo de las 700.000 acciones??


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Con 2.200 y con 6,50. Si la primera posición de venta es 6,50 y sólo se ha comprado, el precio se queda ahí. Lo malo de estos valores es lo que te decía ayer. Cuando te quieres salir, o está moviendo mucha pasta por algo o te comes las acciones.
> 
> Y por cierto, todavía no nos has contado por qué te metiste en PAT, si es que al final lo has hecho. Dilo ahora que nadie nos oye, que yo no voy a entrar ni harto de mosto



jeje, pero lo gracioso es que usted de una "orden a mercado"  haga feliz a un inbersoh


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Los Pakis son muy majos
> 
> mira LUV y déjate de coñas



Gracias por el TIP!

Tengo unas miles de MESA, las compré a 0,2x centavos... solo por diversión... parece que estos chicharros los mueven los minoritarios.

Voy a ser honesto, en la apertura he comprado 10.000 de LCC a 3,81USD a la media hora me he salido a 4.15USD ... luego ha tocado los 4.26USD y ha reculado.

Ha sido una compra impulsiva,,, de ahí que te pregunte, entonces me olvido si la bajan a 3.50 / 3.00 , no?

thx!


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ya tenemos un tránsfuga. No sé si recuerdan que cuando Obama pasó el plan de estímulos a la cámara fué aprovado con el apoyo de 3 senadores republicanos... pues uno de ellos Senador Arlen Spector ha confirmado que buscará la re-eleción ... pero esta vez como Demócrata que mola más "Yes they can"
> 
> *El sindicato de trabajadores UAW se va a hacer con las riendas de Chrysler:, *se nota que no quieren dar el barzo a torcer de todos los beneficios que cuentan, asi que van a tomar una participación importante en la empresa. Esto es un caso muy curioso por aki, dado que no es normal, es como demasiado progre que ocurra eso, aunque después de la nacionalización de la banca..... todo es posible y algún caso han tenido aunque ha acabado en al bancarrota, así que aver qué pasa....
> 
> ...



Ahora entiendo porque hay tanto americano visitando cooperativas vascas...


----------



## Kujire (28 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Gracias por el TIP!
> 
> Tengo unas miles de MESA, las compré a 0,2x centavos... solo por diversión... parece que estos chicharros los mueven los minoritarios.
> 
> ...



Pues te ha salido muy bien! Te estaba escribiendo esto....

Por cierto DP, no creo que LCC sea mala cosa, pero con lo psicótico que la gente se vuelve por aki, piensa que es como poner pasta en IB, aunque en este caso IB lo tiene peor por la gripe que LCC, sin embargo, LUV es la mejor, (además una amiga mía trabaja allí) jijij

no veáis que caras pone la gente cuando alguien tose en el metro ... me supongo que más de una imagina que "como me entre una diarrea aún tengo 1h para llegar al curro:"


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2009)

Bueno, yo sigo en SAN, a ver si mañana publican unos resultados espectaculares, y sube un 10% por lo menos , y si no, pues nada, dividendo el 1 de mayo... nunca he cobrado un dividendo, no sé qué se siente...


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Abr 2009)

no te preocupes: espectaculares van a ser, ya veras... tenemos 3 dias seguidos ruedas de prensa de botin, y a la vuelta de vacaciones lanzará alguna otra noticia


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

Bailando por encima del 862.


----------



## crack (28 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Bailando por encima del 862.



Te vas de boda?


----------



## Misterio (28 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bueno, yo sigo en SAN, a ver si mañana publican unos resultados espectaculares, y sube un 10% por lo menos , y si no, pues nada, dividendo el 1 de mayo... nunca he cobrado un dividendo, no sé qué se siente...



Idem con el dividendo, yo confío mucho en la contabilidad creativa del Santander, eso si en cuanto cobre el dividendo me salgo echando leches, espero que me de tiempo a salirme con alguna plusvalía.


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Abr 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Idem con el dividendo, yo confío mucho en la contabilidad creativa del Santander, eso si en cuanto cobre el dividendo me salgo echando leches, espero que me de tiempo a salirme con alguna plusvalía.



STOPLOSS 6,29 No disparada OBJETIVO 7,99 No disparada
COMPRA AC 6,57 COMPRA TC No disparada
SOPORTE 4,94 No disparada RESISTENCIA 6,90 No disparada



hoy ha tocado 6,29


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

crack dijo:


> Te vas de boda?



Lo que es el chaqué ya lo llevo puesto, aunque no veo que corra mucho el vino 
Igual me tengo que salir en mitad del banquete.


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Abr 2009)

miren:
ACM "Con la compra de yenes te garantizas unas plusvalías fáciles y seguras"





Invertia.com - ACM "Con la compra de yenes te garantizas unas plusvalías fáciles y seguras"

¿Cómo está afectando la aversión al riesgo a las principales divisas?
Fabulosamente. En momentos de incertidumbre y aversión al riesgo como los actuales, los operadores buscan más que nunca refugiarse en el Mercado de Divisas. Ahora que la gripe porcina mexicana se ha convertido en una preocupación mundial y las bolsas se desploman entre los temores de una nueva pandemia que retrase aún más la recuperación mundial, comprar yenes (por ejemplo), es la mejor manera de garantizarse unas plusvalías fáciles y seguras.

¿Considera acertados los movimientos de algunas autoridades monetarias para debilitar las divisas, como hizo el banco de Suiza?
Acertado o no, lo cierto es que genera expectativas entre los inversores y buenos recorridos en el Mercado. Una acción intervencionista, en realidad, nunca logra modificar el valor de una moneda en el medio/largo plazo. Pero sí regala buenos recorridos en Forex. Por ejemplo, el cruce del euro frente al franco suizo, en Abril ha registrado recorridos de unos 100 pipos semanales.

“El euro ofrece mejores posibilidades a los países de la zona euro, potenciando un desarrollo equilibrado y sólido, incluso en momentos de crisis. No considero que sea el momento para pensar en una salida de la zona euro.”.

¿Qué divisas volverán antes a actuar como activo refugio?
El Yen, sin lugar a dudas. También el Dólar USA.

¿Cómo puede afectar un nuevo recorte de tipos por parte del BCE a la paridad euro/dólar?
La teoría dice que un recorte de tipo de interés por parte de un banco central hace que sean menos atractivos los activos denominados en esa moneda; ceteris paribus, el euro debería despreciarse ante un recorte de tipos por parte del BCE. Los recorridos que podamos ver en el EUR/USD dependerán de los niveles en los que nos encontremos y lo sobrecomprado/sobrevendido que este el par, así como de las declaraciones verbales que se pueda hacer desde el BCE sobre el futuro de su política monetaria.

¿Cómo está afectando a la libra la gran vinculación que tiene la economía del Reino Unido al sector financiero?
La esterlina ya ha descontado parte de esa vinculación y, de hecho, en Abril la divisa británica ha recuperado parte del terreno perdido, impulsada también, claro, por las ayudas monetarias otorgadas al sector financiero local, y también ante el hecho de que al Banco de Inglaterra prácticamente ya no le queda margen para seguir recortando sus tipos de interés.

¿La actual situación de bajo crecimiento económico puede provocar la salida de algún país del euro?
El euro ofrece mejores posibilidades a los países de la zona euro, potenciando un desarrollo equilibrado y sólido, incluso en momentos de crisis. No considero que sea el momento para pensar en una salida de la zona euro.

Muchas monedas de Europa del Este se han hundido por el colapso de sus economías ¿ocurre lo mismo con las de América Latina?
Si. Las monedas latinoamericanas van por el mismo camino. Las economías más grandes de la región (México, Argentina y Brasil) ya han sentido el impacto, perdiendo sus respectivas monedas un valor superior al 20% frente al dólar.

“Hoy difícilmente podemos encontrar una alternativa de inversión más rentable que las divisas y que, además, ofrezca un 100% de liquidez. En cualquier caso, también hay oportunidades operando con oro y plata frente al dólar. E incluso el petróleo se puede operar en Forex,”.

¿Sería conveniente la creación de una moneda mundial, como piden algunos países?
A nivel mundial lo considero inviable. Pero puede ser una buena medida para fortalecer la integración de algunas regiones del mundo con economías similares y darse apoyo mutuamente (Mercosur, por ejemplo).

¿Recomienda en estos momentos la operativa carry trade?
Absolutamente. El carry constituye una de las operativas más rentables del Mercado Forex. Hoy nos encontramos en un contexto donde se pueden utilizar varias divisas para financiar la compra de otras de mayor interés. Por tal motivo, los inversores en Forex están financiándose en yenes, dólares e incluso euros para comprar activos de economías emergentes ( Hungria, Brasil, Sudáfrica, nueva Zelanda…).

¿Las materias primas (oro, plata, petróleo…) son mejor alternativa de inversión que las divisas en estos momentos?
Hoy difícilmente podemos encontrar una alternativa de inversión más rentable que las divisas y que, además, ofrezca un 100% de liquidez. En cualquier caso, también hay oportunidades operando con oro y plata frente al dólar. E incluso el petróleo se puede operar en Forex, a través de cruces muy sensibles al oro negro, como es el del dólar canadiense/dólar norteamericano.

Ustedes operan con ESP (Executable Streaming Price), ¿en qué consiste esta operativa y qué ventajas ofrece frente a otras?
La primera revolución de ACM en la industria financiera fue, justamente, esa: el lanzamiento del primer programa de ejecución “Tu Click Es tu Precio” (TCETP) que, como su slogan indica, garantiza el precio de ejecución a los operadores sin “deslizamientos” ni “recotizaciones”. El ESP (Executable Streaming Price) es una garantía inigualable para los intraday traders.

¿Ofrecen garantías y liquidez a los inversores?
ACM es la entidad financiera suiza más importante del mundo especializada en operaciones online con divisas y metales preciosos, así como el mayor proveedor mundial de soluciones “White Label” para bancos, brokers e instituciones financieras. Ofrecemos las mayores garantías institucionales, ya que estamos regulados por el Ministerio de Finanzas Suizo y somos la primera institución especializada en Forex que ha logrado la certificación de su sistema de gestión de calidad al cumplir con las exigencias de las normas ISO 9001 e ISO 27001. Más de 25.000 clientes respaldan nuestro accionar y día tras día, seguimos experimentando un sólido crecimiento de los volúmenes mensualmente operados, los cuales rondan los 140 billones de dólares.

¿La búsqueda de liquidez ha aumentado la operativa en el mercado Forex?
Sin duda alguna. Hoy en día, los inversores, además de rentabilidades, buscan REFUGIO y LIQUIDEZ. La seguridad se las ofrece la entidad financiera (ACM). La liquidez, es propia del Mercado. Operando en Divisas con ACM, los inversores tienen las garantías, la seguridad y la liquidez que buscan









ahora pregunto, que tal el yen ultimamente?


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Esto huele a lateral hasta las 21:00
> 
> Estamos prácticamente en el mismo lugar en el que estábamos tras el fuerte movimiento de las 16:00, no podemos subir mucho más ni podemos bajar hasta las 21:00, así que no queda más remedio que hacer el simio hasta la hora bruja.



Para que vean la fiabilidad de mi indicador temporal.

Daré más pruebas los próximos días.


----------



## Kujire (28 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... LCC*

DP, no es por nada pero mira LCC, va camino de de 3.50$, no te lo he dicho pero te lo he dejado caer .... me he puesto la mini para verla mejor jiji desde 4$

.... es tan sensible


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Para que vean la fiabilidad de mi indicador temporal.
> 
> Daré más pruebas los próximos días.




La verdad es que ultimamente donde pones el ojo pones la bala.


----------



## Kujire (28 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

puenting... DNDN - Dendreon Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## festivaldelhumor (28 Abr 2009)

buenas noches chavales,despues de unas merecidas vacaciones bolseras,vuelvo a esta, mi casa...¿Como anda el patio?¿somos ricos ya?
no voy a poder postear mucho por que ando con bastante curro ultimamente pero sabe dios que os leo a la que tengo unos minutos libres
a ver si mañana hace la misma jugada que durante estos dias anteriores y nos sacamos unas perrillas faciles,estaria bien...
a todo esto el macd en grafico diario....nos esta susurrando grandes plusvalias cortas al oido,os lo pondria pero hoy estoy reventado y todavia tengo que hacer la cena


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> buenas noches chavales,despues de unas merecidas vacaciones bolseras,vuelvo a esta, mi casa...¿Como anda el patio?¿somos ricos ya?
> no voy a poder postear mucho por que ando con bastante curro ultimamente pero sabe dios que os leo a la que tengo unos minutos libres
> a ver si mañana hace la misma jugada que durante estos dias anteriores y nos sacamos unas perrillas faciles,estaria bien...



¡Cuanto tiempo festivaldelhumor! Que bien tenerte de nuevo por aqui.

Bueno, para leernos no necesitas minutos libres, más bien horas...


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (28 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> puenting... DNDN - Dendreon Corporation - Google Finance



quien es el loco que se deshace de tantas acciones a la vez?

edit: quiero decir así porque si eso lo habiais visto alguna vez? 

edit2: http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=axlimJ0BNiuw&refer=home


----------



## Speculo (28 Abr 2009)

Yo he tenido algunas alegrías con DNDN hacia el 2007. 
La sigo de vez en cuando y se la ve subir un 170% y bajar un 120% y cosas así.
Una bomba para tíos duros sin marcapasos.

Y hoy la verdad es que no sé qué habrá pasado ni tengo ganas de buscarlo. Ha tocado los 25,00 y los 7,50 y luego la han suspendido en 11,00.

En fin, en su linea ...


----------



## Kujire (28 Abr 2009)

Hola d0ng0n

la he subido para que le veas los riesgos a estos chicharros, esa es la foto de un leoncio, eso es lo que pasa en un momento si no estás atento de 25$ a 11$ más rápido que un Ferrari. Las farma son así, te vas a comer un día y a la vuelta tienes la mitad, quizás que el paciente sobreviva 4 meses más .... pues como no era lo esperado ... y a lo mejor sobrevive pero con "el instrumento" .... a cachos:, ... o simplemente alguien que necesitaba la pasta


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> VERTICE360º es otro chicharro que va a explotar en breve, de hecho hoy han movido una compra en bloque de 700.000acc, esas no salen en las agencias.
> 
> Yo voy cargado de VERTICE360º y voy a resistir, no haré lo de siempre, vender con un +20% cuando a los poco minutos pego otro subidon a +45% (puleva biotech) han hecho una maniobra de libro, con una compra en bloque de +2m de acc.
> 
> Me estoy especializando en chicarros patrios.



Los chicharros del nasdaq una maravilla, hoygan


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2009)

Acabo de llegar y he visto LCC, ya me temia, por ese motivo las vendía a los pocos minutos.... le estaré vigilando... creo que han suspendido los vuelos a MX hasta el 8 de mayo... de momento.

La FARMA del cancer de prostata... se esperaba la caida para el lunes... pero hoy ha sido cuando han dado la rueda de prensa.

Desde 2.00USD ya les vale... además los insiders vendieron a 20.00usd hace unos días, ejercieron sus derechos para comprar acc baratas y las colocaron a 20.00usd a los pardillos.

CTIC va por el mismo camino... si sube y llega a 10.00USD a lo mejor me animo y compro algunas miles ahora que está a 0,3x ... aunque es efecto yo-yo de los 0.40 no pasa.


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Abr 2009)

alguno de este foro va mañana a la pza de españa en madrid a coger el bus para lo del santander?

Grupo Santander presenta los resultados correspondientes al primer trimestre de 2009. Será en Ciudad Grupo Santander, en Boadilla del Monte. A las 11.00 horas saldrá un autocar desde Plaza de España, frente al número 7


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Abr 2009)

porra para mañana de lo quue gana el SAN:

gana 2400 millones, un 16% menos 



> Santander faces a 15 percent drop in earnings from continental Europe in the first quarter as a 5 percent decline in income from its Spanish retail network and a 70 percent plunge in consumer finance earnings drag down results, Ignacio Cerezo and Andrea Unzueta, analysts at JPMorgan Chase & Co., said in a report.
> 
> Earnings from Latin America, a region that yields about a third of Santander’s profit, may drop by 30 percent, led by declines in Brazil and Chile, they said. Profit in the U.K. may have risen 13 percent as the bank consolidated Alliance & Leicester Plc, a lender acquired last year, onto its books, they added.


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> porra para mañana de lo quue gana el SAN:
> 
> gana 2400 millones, un 16% menos




azku 2400 millones
tonuel 2000 millones 



P.D. Precio medio de los activos 300.000 €



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> porra para mañana de lo que gana el SAN:
> 
> gana 2400 millones, un 16% menos




azku 2400 millones
tonuel 2000 millones 



P.D. Precio medio de los activos 300.000 €



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Abr 2009)

por cierto, no seria un bombazo que mañana alguien anunciase su sucesion??


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> alguno de este foro va mañana a la pza de españa en madrid a coger el bus para lo del santander?
> 
> Grupo Santander presenta los resultados correspondientes al primer trimestre de 2009. Será en Ciudad Grupo Santander, en Boadilla del Monte. A las 11.00 horas saldrá un autocar desde Plaza de España, frente al número 7



Creo que va pecata minuta


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2009)

En este hilo tenemos ultimamente mucho sabor americano

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xPXwkWVEIIw&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xPXwkWVEIIw&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por cierto, no seria un bombazo que mañana alguien anunciase su sucesion??



Santander Shuns Subprime as Botin Defers Anointing a Successor - Bloomberg.com

se dicen COSAS MUY INTERESANTES:



> As the U.S. Federal Reserve struggled on March 14 to prop up Bear Stearns Cos., Banco Santander SA Chairman Emilio Botin was at a news conference in Brazil with soccer legend Pele.
> 
> Botin greeted his audience in Portuguese with ``Bom dia'' and then reverted to Spanish as he joked about challenging the three- time World Cup champion on the soccer field and boasted about Santander's rise as Spain's largest bank by assets and Europe's second largest by market value.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Abr 2009)

¿me hace un croquis rapidito?


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Creo que va pecata minuta



A mi me lleva el chofer de Botín, directamente.


----------



## percebo (29 Abr 2009)

Bueno hoy tiene toda la pinta de ser un dia de subidas, a ver lo que pasa, hacia el infinito y más alla, el ibex no tiene limites, compren compren....


----------



## tonuel (29 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> porra para mañana de lo que gana el SAN:





azku 2400 millones LOSER
SAN 2096 millones MAGIC
tonuel 2000 millones WINNER





Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

Buenos Días ^___^!

Eso mismo me parece a mi, casi todos los indices asiáticos han subido fuerte.
Los americanos que no se aclaran (o lo tienen demasiado claro...) 

Umm yo voy a entrar largo, pero a corto plazo y sin mucho convencimiento (€€).

Ya veremos que susto nos traen hoy.


----------



## Speculo (29 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> azku 2400 millones LOSER
> SAN 2096 millones MAGIC
> tonuel 2000 millones WINNER
> 
> ...



Hombre, te has colado en cien milloncejos de nada... Vamos, para el café de por la mañana y eso


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

Banco POPULAR

Amber Master Fund, SPC comunica posición corta a la CNMV de 2.936.696 acciones o el 0,24% del capital.

¿Quedará alguien largo? 

Edito: Umm re-pienso. Osea que tenían más capital en corto y han reducido para no tener que volver a informar a la Cnmv.


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

Buenos días.

Hoy con los resultados de SAN, tenemos fiesta de la buena asegurada, el SAN se va a mantener moderado en las subidas hasta las 14:00h, luego la traca final!


----------



## rosonero (29 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Hoy con los resultados de SAN, tenemos fiesta de la buena asegurada, el SAN se va a mantener moderado en las subidas hasta las 14:00h, luego la traca final!



Bueno, lo que se dice moderado, moderado, ya está en el 5%.

Por cierto estoy dentro con 1000 a 6.77, vaya acojone cuando han retrocedido a 6.68,


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

Pecata... te estas forrando... jaja


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Abr 2009)

A ver si SAN llega a 7 y BBVA a 8.05 y les doy con todo lo gordo...


----------



## javso (29 Abr 2009)

Acabo de vender SAN a 6,91 por si las moscas... o sea, por si el PIB yanki. Un piquito para el puente, que nunca viene mal.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Abr 2009)

Santander supera las previsiones a pesar de reducir su beneficio un 5% en el primer trimestre - 1204050 - 29/04/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pecata... te estas forrando... jaja



Y que lo digas...y eso que es mono-inversora (no en el simiesco sentido del termino) 

Bueno,el caso es que yo he entrado en el famoso San a 6,83...parece que va bien la cosa por ahora


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

Fuera de IBERIA a 1,39€


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Fuera de IBERIA a 1,39€



Ya me temia yo que iba a ser dificil que cayese esta mañana...


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

Yo fuera de Iberia a 1.40, pero desde el 1.37 (300 pa la saca menos comisiones). Aunque ya estaba dudando de perder 100 u más..

Edito: ¿Algún consejo para corto o largo y precio de entrada? Por pedir.. 
Re-edito: tengo puestas para ver si me entra 15 mil acc. de Iberia a 1.43. pero lo veo díficil...


----------



## Speculo (29 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo fuera de Iberia a 1.40, pero desde el 1.37 (300 pa la saca menos comisiones). Aunque ya estaba dudando de perder 100 u más..
> 
> Edito: ¿Algún consejo para corto o largo y precio de entrada? Por pedir..
> Re-edito: tengo puestas para ver si me entra 15 mil acc. de Iberia a 1.43. pero lo veo díficil...



A unas semanas vista y aunque me salí a 21.50, a mí me sigue gustando BME. Hoy puede ser un buen punto de entrada, aprovechando que le están dando por el tema de beneficios.

Igual entro y todo.


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo fuera de Iberia a 1.40, pero desde el 1.37 (300 pa la saca menos comisiones). Aunque ya estaba dudando de perder 100 u más..
> 
> Edito: ¿Algún consejo para corto o largo y precio de entrada? Por pedir..
> Re-edito: tengo puestas para ver si me entra 15 mil acc. de Iberia a 1.43. pero lo veo díficil...



Si las pones a 1,34€ es muy probable, ayer soltaron 19M ACF MA.:


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si las pones a 1,34€ es muy probable, ayer soltaron 19M ACF MA.:



En compra a 1.34, es decir ¿¿ cerrar el corto a 1.34 ?? joder... vaya salto, pero tiene buena pinta.

Speculo, Renta 4 no tiene cfds de BME, ni largos ni cortos... una pena más de una vez he querido entrar en esta empresa.

Gracias a los dos


----------



## percebo (29 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y que lo digas...y eso que es mono-inversora (no en el simiesco sentido del termino)
> 
> Bueno,el caso es que yo he entrado en el famoso San a 6,83...parece que va bien la cosa por ahora



Tu en tu linea, mira que te dije ayer que SAN tenia mucho mas recorrido que las dichosas Gamesas, y te metes ahora..... ya que solo operas con 3 o 4 valores, mira cuales son sus minimos y maximos de las ultimas semanas para meterte abajo y salir arriba, si no es casi imposible que saques rendimientos decentes.... por cierto puede que SAN suba más, pero en mi opinion subirse al carro a mitad de escalada es asumir muchos riesgoss..... todo dicho sin acritud.

Firmado: el puto pepito grillo.


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

Juas Percebo, es que tienes toda la razón... yo hay días que no opero porque no me gustan los precios... todas las empresas tienen un rango. Hay que entrar corto en máximos y largo en mínimos (Ojo yo hablo para el plazo ultra-corto).

Apolo... macho es que hay que echarte la bronca... operas por instintos... y así es fácil cagarla.


----------



## Speculo (29 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Speculo, Renta 4 no tiene cfds de BME, ni largos ni cortos... una pena más de una vez he querido entrar en esta empresa.
> 
> Gracias a los dos



Coño, pues compra acciones. Tampoco te va a costar mucho más en comisiones. Así entras tranquilo, con poca pasta y sin apalancarte 

Decir de BME que las manos gacelescas han desaparecido del valor y que las manos fuertes entran comprando. No sé... Aquí hay algo que se me escapa. Voy a ver si pongo el gráfico y lo vemos entre todos...


----------



## rosonero (29 Abr 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Bueno, lo que se dice moderado, moderado, ya está en el 5%.
> 
> Por cierto estoy dentro con 1000 a 6.77, vaya acojone cuando han retrocedido a 6.68,



Me autocito, fuera de SAN a 6.89 a ver si hacemos un poco la goma y vuelvo a entrar


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Tu en tu linea, mira que te dije ayer que SAN tenia mucho mas recorrido que las dichosas Gamesas, y te metes ahora..... ya que solo operas con 3 o 4 valores, mira cuales son sus minimos y maximos de las ultimas semanas para meterte abajo y salir arriba, si no es casi imposible que saques rendimientos decentes.... por cierto puede que SAN suba más, pero en mi opinion subirse al carro a mitad de escalada es asumir muchos riesgoss..... todo dicho sin acritud.
> 
> Firmado: el puto pepito grillo.



Si es posible que tengas razon si...de todos modos solo queria hacer algo muy rapidito,y al ver el recorte brusco desde el 6,93 pense que podria llegar cerca otra vez con cierta rapidez...

Me parece que si no llega rapidito como dije me voy a salir,aunque sea con microplusvalias


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> En compra a 1.34, es decir ¿¿ cerrar el corto a 1.34 ?? joder... vaya salto, pero tiene buena pinta.
> 
> Speculo, Renta 4 no tiene cfds de BME, ni largos ni cortos... una pena más de una vez he querido entrar en esta empresa.
> 
> Gracias a los dos



Lo mismo le pegan un calenton hoy y la suben a 1,45€ ... yo estoy a la espera, solo llevo VERTICE360º


----------



## festivaldelhumor (29 Abr 2009)

buenos dias chavales,mi pronostico para hoy toque a 8850-8870 y pabajo....llevo tiempo sin mirar graficos asi que ando un poco oxidado y fijo que no se cumple...a la espera estoy


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lo mismo le pegan un calenton hoy y la suben a 1,45€ ... yo estoy a la espera, solo llevo VERTICE360º



¿Cuánto volumen lleva hoy? Perdona pero solo puedo ver en directo el ibex... y por el economista, pone que aún hoy no ha cotizado.

A mi me aterran esas acciones que mueven pocos miles al día. Como por ejemplo, casi todas las del Latibex y mira que de vez en cuando hay oportunidades.

PD: XD, He de mirar las CTIC... tengo curiosidad ... y quien sabe si dos mil euritos te pueden dar muchas alegrías.


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Cuánto volumen lleva hoy? Perdona pero solo puedo ver en directo el ibex... y por el economista, pone que aún hoy no ha cotizado.
> 
> A mi me aterran esas acciones que mueven pocos miles al día. Como por ejemplo, casi todas las del Latibex y mira que de vez en cuando hay oportunidades.
> 
> PD: XD, He de mirar las CTIC... tengo curiosidad ... y quien sabe si dos mil euritos te pueden dar muchas alegrías.



*Titulos Acumulados: 8.209.390 IBERIA IBLA -10:34h
*


----------



## Speculo (29 Abr 2009)

Bueno, pongo el gráfico.

El valor es para tenerlo un par de semanas y no asustarse mucho con lo que haga. En mi opinión, si baja de los 19,70, fuera de ahí, aunque podría aguantarse hasta los 18.
Se marca un objetivo en los 24,20 con un punto de entrada tal que ya mismo.

Lo que más llama la atención es la salida precipitada de manos débiles y la acumulación por parte de las fuertes, que no ha disminuido nada desde mediados de abril, cosa que sí ha sucedido en casi todos los demás valores del Ibex. Los indicadores no marcan cambio de tendencia.

No sé. A mí me gusta bastante y voy a comprar unas pocas. Si pasa de los 21,50, compro más.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Abr 2009)

Apolo, ¿todavía tienes las Gamesas?

Lo de ayer fue por esto: Vestas despedirá a 1.900 empleados en norte de Europa pese aumento beneficio

http://www.vestas.com/Files/Filer/EN/Investor/Company_announcements/2009/090428_CA_UK_09.pdf

Vestas | No. 1 in Modern Energy

Beneficio +70%, ingresos +60%, y anuncia despidos.

Yo, si fuera tú, no soltaba las gamesas, aprovecharía la buena entrada para ver si se puede ir a largo (no sé cuántas has comprado).

Por si acaso, si todavía las tienes, infórmate de cuándo presenta resultados Gamesa, si suben mucho suéltalas justo antes de que los publiquen, que suele ser lo mejor.

Has comprado justo antes de que saliera lo de Vestas, ahora el rumor será que Gamesa va a hacer lo mismo (buenos resultados y anuncio de despidos), si vendes, vende con la noticia, cuando se agote el rumor.


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Bueno, pongo el gráfico.
> 
> El valor es para tenerlo un par de semanas y no asustarse mucho con lo que haga. En mi opinión, si baja de los 19,70, fuera de ahí, aunque podría aguantarse hasta los 18.
> Se marca un objetivo en los 24,20 con un punto de entrada tal que ya mismo.
> ...





La verdad es que el grafico ha mejorado mucho desde la semana pasada, quizás me anime, voy a ver.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Abr 2009)

Buenos días...

Tres cosas:
-Speculo, qué indicadores son los de las manos fuertes y débiles, yo también utilizo prorealtime, y no las encuentro... :
-El gap del Stoxx hoy está por abajo, en CFD's está en 2281,5...
-Wataru_ por las cosas que te leo, que ganas, 500-600€ al día...? 

Saludos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Apolo, ¿todavía tienes las Gamesas?
> 
> Lo de ayer fue por esto: Vestas despedirá a 1.900 empleados en norte de Europa pese aumento beneficio
> 
> ...



Gracias por el consejo,aunque las vendi ayer en la subasta...erroneamente por lo que veo 




> -Wataru_ por las cosas que te leo, que ganas, 500-600€ al día...?



Yo tambien tenia esa misma sensacion


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Abr 2009)

Otra cosa, para el que siga el Stoxx en CFD's (al menos desde igmarkets), el nivel que no tiene que perder hoy es el 2265 ahora hasta el 2275 a las 22:00h

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

La verdad es que no me puedo quejar... estoy ganando bastante. Por ahora... ya vendrán los palos.

Siento haber puesto cantidades, no creo que ayude a nadie... ni a mi juas


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

De vez en cuando, no viene nada mal, comprobar que hay beneficios en gran parte de los participantes del hilo, cuanto menos operaciones realices, menos probabilidades hay.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> La verdad es que no me puedo quejar... estoy ganando bastante. Por ahora... ya vendrán los palos.
> 
> Siento haber puesto cantidades, no creo que ayude a nadie... ni a mi juas



No lo decía en plan irónico en absoluto, aquí hay diferentes estrategias, y viendo los resultados de unos y de otros, puedes plantearte cambiar de sistema, o readaptar el que ya utilizas.... por eso me gustó la idea del HF burbuja.info, porque allí se verían las estrategias, y cuales realmente funcionan mejor...

Saludos y enhorabuena por esas plusvalías...


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

Yo ya he descrito la mía (recuerdo a todos que soy novato), Soy centimero y a mucha honra (  ) trato de entrar corto en máximos de rango diario con ordenes puesta con la mayor antelación que pueda, inclusive muchas vences no me entran. Y al instante de entrar ya tengo puesta la venta, fijándome en los saltos de los céntimos, sin apurar demasiado... Lo mismo a la viceversa. 

No hay más... por ahora funciona, cuando deje de hacerlo me buscaré otra táctica  .


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

Que te parece Ohl para cortos?


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo ya he descrito la mía (recuerdo a todos que soy novato), Soy centimero y a mucha honra (  ) trato de entrar corto en máximos de rango diario con ordenes puesta con la mayor antelación que pueda, inclusive muchas vences no me entran. Y al instante de entrar ya tengo puesta la venta, fijándome en los saltos de los céntimos, sin apurar demasiado... Lo mismo a la viceversa.
> 
> No hay más... por ahora funciona, cuando deje de hacerlo me buscaré otra táctica  .



Que es lo que empleas para los cortos? CFD's? :


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que es lo que empleas para los cortos? CFD's? :



Si... pero el 50% de las veces no entro apalancado y lo bueno de R4 es que lo máximo que me deja es 1/3.

Como novato, ya que las fundamentales no me interesan por el plazo de mi operativa... y el técnico me guío por lo que me dicen . Los cortos los vigilo mucho... eso de que con los largos solo pueda perder un 100% y con los cortos infinito a mi me asusta... (150%-200%).

Pepito... aunque no vaya para mi la pregunta... caer caerá, porque los de OHL ya tienen la autocartera al 4.99 % u algo así. Y las subidas las han echo ellos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Si... pero el 50% de las veces no entro apalancado y lo bueno de R4 es que lo máximo que me deja es 1/3.
> 
> Como novato, ya que las fundamentales no me interesan por el plazo de mi operativa... y el técnico me guío por lo que me dicen . Los cortos los vigilo mucho... eso de que con los largos solo pueda perder un 100% y con los cortos infinito a mi me asusta... (150%-200%).
> 
> Pepito... aunque no vaya para mi la pregunta... caer caerá, porque los de OHL ya tienen la autocartera al 4.99 % u algo así. Y las subidas las han echo ellos...



La verdad es que no tengo ni idea sobre como funcionan los cfd,solo habia estado leyendo algo sobre futuros y opciones (que por otro lado es lo que tiene ahorro.com).
Suena interesante por las comisiones que pagas,ya investigare un poquillo cuando este aburrido 

Me acabo de salir del San...si he perdido la oportunidad de hacerme rico Percebo asumira toda la responsabilidad


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

Si, pero estos días hay muchos nuevos contratos para OHL, etc.

Quizás entre dinero en el valor.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (29 Abr 2009)

de ohl se hablaba de una posible autopista en china,la primera española..a ver si encuentro la noticia...a mi tambien me atrae el meterle corto,pero esperare


El Grupo Villar Mir tira de poderío para conquistar China. Por un lado, OHL Concesiones firmará hoy, en el marco del V Foro empresarial España-China, un memorando de entendimiento con las autoridades de la provincia de Sichuan, que supone arrancar la que podría ser la primera autopista del país asiático en manos españolas.


En virtud del citado acuerdo preliminar, OHL Concesiones realizará el estudio de viabilidad de un proyecto de 144 kilómetros de peaje que, si sigue adelante, conllevará una inversión de 1.200 millones de euros en cinco años, según informaron a este diario fuentes familiarizadas con la operación.

Al mismo tiempo, otra empresa del grupo, Ferroatlántica, cerrará hoy también el acuerdo definitivo para construir en Sichuan la mayor fábrica de transformación de silicio del mundo, un proyecto que arrancó hace más de dos años y que requerirá de una inversión de otros 820 millones de euros. 

El presidente del holding, Juan Miguel Villar Mir, voló ayer a Chengdu, capital de Sichuan, para estar hoy presente en la rúbrica de estos dos históricos acuerdos. Después del acto protocolario, está previsto que la compañía dé más detalles


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Abr 2009)

SANTANDER: 
Comenta que no espera que la tasa de mora llegue a 4,5 % este año
Dice que no tiene interés en participar en el proceso de reestructuración bancaria de España 

CDS de Santander:






Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Abr 2009)

Comentario de Cárpatos sobre vivienda en España:

*La vivienda de segunda mano baja 10,5 % en interanual en abril, con lo cual ya baja 16,5 % desde los máximos de abril de 2007. Aún así el precio medio sigue siendo de 2.465 euros por metro cuadrado, que comparado con el nivel de salarios de España y con otros países europeos, es un disparate, o mejor dicho sigue siendo un disparate.
*
Saludos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (29 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce el indicador (manos fuertes manos debiles) por el que preguntabas es el konkorde blai5,tienes que descargartelo desde su pagina web Blai5.net: Herramientas Gratuitas para Invertir en Bolsa
yo tambien lo uso ,es bastante util


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Si... pero el 50% de las veces no entro apalancado y lo bueno de R4 es que lo máximo que me deja es 1/3.
> 
> Como novato, ya que las fundamentales no me interesan por el plazo de mi operativa... y el técnico me guío por lo que me dicen . Los cortos los vigilo mucho... eso de que con los largos solo pueda perder un 100% y con los cortos infinito a mi me asusta... (150%-200%).
> 
> Pepito... aunque no vaya para mi la pregunta... caer caerá, porque los de OHL ya tienen la autocartera al 4.99 % u algo así. Y las subidas las han echo ellos...



Exacto. Análisis técnico para estas operativas es lo mejor aunque algunas veces te puedes encontrar sorpresas, hasta más que satisfactorias.


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

Bueno mis primeros cortos para OHL, desde 10,00€ le pongo un stop hasta 10,12€ por si recupera... aunque los 10,10€ se le han resistido por ahora.


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

Don Pepito yo le tengo puesta la orden de venta en 10.07, si me entra bien sino... no me la juego. Por tu bien espero que no me entre. 

Edito: Hasta los Eggs de Iberia... le tengo puesto una orden de venta para corto en 1.43... y no paran de meter más y más papel...


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

Opsss! la prox vez coordinamos la estrategia!


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

Un niño de 23 meses, la primera víctima mortal de Estados Unidos por la gripe porcina

Esta tarde, susto en los USA... una cosa es que se infecten 4 mexicanos... y otra que muera uno de ellos. 
Ya veremos...

Es muy jodido que la bolsa pueda tener en cuenta estas cosas, pero... es lo que hay.


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

Estoy tocando los OO a las agencias con OHL, mira las posis de compra como bailan...


----------



## percebo (29 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No lo decía en plan irónico en absoluto, aquí hay diferentes estrategias, y viendo los resultados de unos y de otros, puedes plantearte cambiar de sistema, o readaptar el que ya utilizas.... por eso me gustó la idea del HF burbuja.info, porque allí se verían las estrategias, y cuales realmente funcionan mejor...
> 
> Saludos y enhorabuena por esas plusvalías...



Por si a alguien le sirve yo me pongo corto con cfd´s, busco con tiempo una resistencia fuerte de los valores que me gusten (que hayan subido fuerte con el ultimo rebote, tengan volumen de negociación y de diferentes sectores si puede ser) y dejo la orden puesta cuando veo que pueden llegar a ese punto, luego los cubro con futuros del ibex por la misma cantidad de dinero que las acciones vendidas y a partir de ahi juego solo con los futuros del eurostoxx para operaciones intradía, bien para coger alguna tendencia si la veo clara o comprando y vendiendo con 10 puntos de diferencia cuando entran en una zona de congestion (porque están distribuyendo papel o dinero las manos fuertes) esto siempre lo hago a favor de la tendencia que predomine en ese momento, si es alcista solo compro y luego vendo y viceversa si es bajista (me he llevado algún palo cuando lo he intentado en los dos sentidos).

Luego cuando veo que podemos ir para abajo vendo más o menos futuros dependiendo de lo claro que lo véa y solo pago 0,90 euros por futuro, asi te ahorras dinero en comisiones y puedes ir a mas largo plazo.


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

Me salgo con 300€ de plusvalias en mi primer corto!!!! 10,00 >>> 9,90


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> las cosas a su cauce el indicador (manos fuertes manos debiles) por el que preguntabas es el konkorde blai5,tienes que descargartelo desde su pagina web Blai5.net: Herramientas Gratuitas para Invertir en Bolsa
> yo tambien lo uso ,es bastante util



Gracias festivaldelhumor, no sabia que existían todos esos indicadores!!!! Lo he instalado y lo veo en prorealtime, pero no consigo verlo desde el prorealtime que me lanza igmarkets... :

Seguiré investigando, Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me salgo con 300€ de plusvalias en mi primer corto!!!! 10,00 >>> 9,90



Unete al lado Oscuro... VEN!!... jaja


----------



## percebo (29 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me salgo con 300€ de plusvalias en mi primer corto!!!! 10,00 >>> 9,90



No vas fuerte tu ni nada.


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

Si, pero esto acoj... mas que comprar acciones, me ha gustado el chuleo que les he dado con las posis a las agencias.... mantenme informado de los prox cortos!


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

Tengo puesto para Venta en cortos IBE a 5.87, IBLA en 1.43 y OHL a 10.07.

Puede que no entre ninguno...


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

OHL, se está creciendo desde que he abandonado el barco... para compras a 9,96€ como suban de nuevo... les meto otra vez.

Hay que vigilar a ENAGAS y ABENGOA para cortos, voy a ver el grafico.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Estoy tocando los OO a las agencias con OHL, mira las posis de compra como bailan...



¿Lanzamos un ataque coordinado?


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

Que cabrones los de OHL... mirar las posiciones... como van subiendo poco a poco el valor para que los peZqueñines piquen... increíble.

Edito: Se ha caido el portal de Renta4 que cabrones...


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

Si, OHL, son la crema de las man... desde los 6,25€ hasta los 10,10€ de hoy.... vamos a ver como abren en USA, creo que tienen ganas de subir.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Abr 2009)

Como mola el indicador ese de las manos fuertes/débiles...

Lo he estado mirando en Criteria y en Santander y en esta subida se ha llenado de pez-queñines, ja ja... En Santander por ejemplo, se hicieron un hartón a comprar a 5,xx y 6,xx en noviembre/diciembre, cuando los pez-queñines salían en tropel en octubre, ahora estan saliendo poco a poco, dejando un montón de gacelillas desamparadas, je, je qué cracks!!!! 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

BSN VAL está con cortos en OHL, mira el vol:


BSN VL 40.750 41.550 -800


----------



## festivaldelhumor (29 Abr 2009)

hasta las 14.30 aqui no se mueve nada....rollo patatero


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

VERTICE360º ... el plan va tomando forma... hoy +3,70% las recomendaciones de DP HF!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (29 Abr 2009)

si que se mueve si...ole y reole! cargando cortos en 8870 ...a ver si llega!
bueno creo que esperare a los datos de las 14:30 esto viene con mucha fuerza


----------



## chollero (29 Abr 2009)

El Banco de España ha sometido al conjunto de la banca española a unos 'test de estrés' -pruebas para medir el comportamiento de las entidades en escenarios económicos especialmente duros- tremendamente rigurosos, que las entidades tuvieron que entregar al supervisor hace dos semanas, según fuentes del sector. Sin embargo, a diferencia de lo que va a ocurrir en EEUU, aquí no se van a hacer públicos los resultados individuales de estas pruebas

MAFO mantendrá en secreto los test de estrés a los que ha sometido a la banca española - Cotizalia.com

esto se hincha.... saludos


----------



## Claca (29 Abr 2009)

PIB EEUU -6,1 % muchisimo peor de lo esperado

Edito: jojojo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (29 Abr 2009)

jojojojo que bajon en un momento....los fuertes lo estan sosteniendo...no se con que oscuras razones
corto en 8735


----------



## Kujire (29 Abr 2009)

Wow, qué picos :... cuidado con la volatilidad intencionada.. la primera en la frente 

qué barrido han hecho... volvemos a la carga!!!

Edito: mira que me sabía la jugada... más carga!!! vamos cae cae cae!!!


----------



## Claca (29 Abr 2009)

Cárpatos madmaxista:

"Sube tras el dato de PIB. Es el colmo del surrealismo financiero. La moneda más afectada por el dato, porque su economía ahora mismo tiene la misma fiabilidad que la Burundi, sube, porque "se considera valor refugio". Pues si este es el valor refugio, me voy corriendo a comprarme un terreno con alcachofas plantadas y por lo menos comeré."

¡No te olvides los latunes!


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

Bueno el Corto a OHL no me ha entrado... y cierro el intento.
Estoy dentro de Iberia a 1.43 y de Iberdrola a 5.87.

Ya veremos que tal... Brrr


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

Pues OHL, parece que quiere seguir cediendo... pero estamos muy fuertes, no me fio nada!


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

Yo lo que no me explico es como los futuros suben si las exportaciones han caído un 30%. Estos mangantes pretenden vivir de vendernos Dolares.

¿ Pesará a media sesión ese dato ? Yo pienso que si...


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

DOW JONES NEWSWIRES 

Las solicitudes de préstamos hipotecarios presentadas en Estados Unidos durante la semana pasada disminuyeron frente a la semana previa, a pesar de un descenso en las tasas de interés fijas, informó el miércoles la Asociación de Banca Hipotecaria, o MBA. 

El volumen total de solicitudes registró una merma ajustada por factores estacionales del 18,1%, según la encuesta semanal de la MBA. 

Las solicitudes de préstamos hipotecarios para refinanciar créditos existentes registraron un descenso del 21,9% la semana pasada, concluida el 24 de abril. 

Las solicitudes de préstamos hipotecarios para comprar viviendas cayeron un 0,6% la semana pasada, sobre una base ajustada. 

El promedio variable de cuatro semanas para todos los préstamos hipotecarios descendió un 4,9%. 

La porción de solicitudes destinadas a la refinanciación de préstamos existentes se redujo al 75,3%, frente al 79,7% de la semana anterior. 

La participación de las hipotecas con tasas de interés variables se ubicó en el 2,1% la semana pasada, por encima del 1,4% de la semana anterior. 

La tasa de interés fija promedio para los préstamos a 30 años descendió la semana pasada al 4,62%, comparada con el 4,73% de la semana previa, según el sondeo. 

La tasa de interés fija promedio para los préstamos a 15 años fue del 4,45%, frente al 4,46% de la semana anterior. 

La tasa de interés promedio para los préstamos con tasa variable a un año fue del 6,23%, comparada con el 6,19% de la semana anterior. 

El sondeo de la MBA incluye cerca de la mitad del total de las solicitudes de préstamos hipotecarios residenciales a nivel minorista en Estados Unidos.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2009)

Buf, sigo dentro de SAN, acabo de llegar a casa y me encuentro la agradable sorpresa (he estado toda la mañana sin ningun tipo de informacion, lo que tiene trabajar sin acceso a internet...), no se si salirme ahora con pingües plusvalías antes de que entre Lecter con cortos y me fastidie... o si esperar a mañana, que preveo que suba también, como antesala al dividendo.


----------



## chudire (29 Abr 2009)

IBR a 3 euros... pensé que nunca llegaría!


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

Pecata... yo no quiero ser agorero, porque no tengo ni idea... pero si pones un Stop ajustado no pierdes nada y ganas en Salud. Esta tarde puede ser movida.


----------



## rosonero (29 Abr 2009)

Donde está Apolo cuando se le necesita !!!!!!!!!!!!!

GAMESA casi en mínimos del día, quiero conejo, digo consejo


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

IBR, puede poner un stop en 3,00€ y esperar a final de sesión.


----------



## Mulder (29 Abr 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Mañana (o hoy a última hora) voy a entrar en varios valores porque mi indicador temporal da punto de reacción, los pongo y me comentan que les parece la jugada:

- Banesto: para cortos
- FCC: para cortos.

- Gamesa: para largos.
- Grifols: para largos.

Para mañana tengo más.

edito: ayer el indicador tenía en el punto de mira a ELE y OHL, ambos para largos, y me hubiera ido bien si hubiera entrado a última hora del dia.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2009)

¿Como vienen hoy los USA?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (29 Abr 2009)

pues bastante alegres para el dato de pib que han tenido, ahora el dji marca 8015
pero ya entraran en razon.... ya
!gigantes con pies de barro!


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Donde está Apolo cuando se le necesita !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GAMESA casi en mínimos del día, quiero conejo, digo consejo



Pues es curioso....porque unos 5 minutos antes de este comentario me habia metido en Gam otra vez...a 13,42 y no se por que lo hago,porque creo que la tranquilidad no se paga con dinero 

Por cierto,ante la disyuntiva...yo casi pasaria del consejo 



> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Mañana (o hoy a última hora) voy a entrar en varios valores porque mi indicador temporal da punto de reacción, los pongo y me comentan que les parece la jugada:
> 
> ...



Madre mia...y encima esto


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (29 Abr 2009)

ta dendreon a tope hoy tb eh kujire xDD

Pre-Market Most Active Stocks - NASDAQ Premarket


DNDN Dendreon Corporation $11.81 $28 137.09% 4,297,364


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2009)

A mi no me gusta GAM... hace cosas muy raras. Da subidones y bajones bruscos. Entré una vez a 11,68, la llegué a ver a menos de 8, y en tres sesiones remontó, en cuanto recuperé, vendí sin apenas ganancia. Me pareció un valor muy angustioso.


----------



## Mulder (29 Abr 2009)

Pues yo diría que esta tarde toca guanazo, pero más que nada como una opinión personal.


----------



## Kujire (29 Abr 2009)

d0ng0n dijo:


> ta dendreon a tope hoy tb eh kujire xDD
> 
> Pre-Market Most Active Stocks - NASDAQ Premarket
> 
> ...



es una caja de sorpresas, a ver como la dejan hoy jiji, a más de una le debió dar un ataque ayer, a todo esto son datos de pre-apertura...

Bueno cierro mi cortito


----------



## Speculo (29 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Mañana (o hoy a última hora) voy a entrar en varios valores porque mi indicador temporal da punto de reacción, los pongo y me comentan que les parece la jugada:



Pues yo te la comento cuando vea qué tal te sale el asunto. Y espero sinceramente que bien.

Una cosa ¿Las entradas las haces para el rabioso corto plazo (horas, un día) o vas más largo (una semana). Sin perjuicio, claro está, de que no salten los stops correspondientes.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A mi no me gusta GAM... hace cosas muy raras. Da subidones y bajones bruscos. Entré una vez a 11,68, la llegué a ver a menos de 8, y en tres sesiones remontó, en cuanto recuperé, vendí sin apenas ganancia. Me pareció un valor muy angustioso.



Hombre,a mi lo que me sorprende es que la aguantases con un -30%...yo estoy enamorado de la accion,pero no tanto


----------



## rosonero (29 Abr 2009)

Dentro de GAM a 13.34, quería 500 pero solo se ejecutaron 260 :

Apolo ¿alguna idea para marcar la salida? o simplemente seguir a los americanos hasta que se den la vuelta peligrosamente?


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (29 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> es una caja de sorpresas, a ver como la dejan hoy jiji, a más de una le debió dar un ataque ayer, a todo esto son datos de pre-apertura...
> 
> Bueno cierro mi cortito



en el pre-market se expresan intenciones o realmente se han efectuado esas compra-venta a esos precios?


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

d0ng0n dijo:


> en el pre-market se expresan intenciones o realmente se han efectuado esas compra-venta a esos precios?



Google Finance

Míralo tu mismo... es más divertido.
Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hombre,a mi lo que me sorprende es que la aguantases con un -30%...yo estoy enamorado de la accion,pero no tanto



Mi problema fue que bajó muy de repente, así que preferi esperar antes que salir con pérdidas. Es lo que pasa por no poner stops.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Dentro de GAM a 13.34, quería 500 pero solo se ejecutaron 260 :
> 
> Apolo ¿alguna idea para marcar la salida? o simplemente seguir a los americanos hasta que se den la vuelta peligrosamente?



Yo he marcado la salida a 13,58 porque veo que ha llegado hasta ahi varias veces sin superarlo.Partiendo de 13,34...yo me daria con un canto en los dientes,desde luego (claro,que yo la cago como el que mas...)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Abr 2009)

Para mí guano significa bajar de los 6700 en el IBEX. Todo lo que sea bajar desde el 9080 son correcciones de esta onda, pero no guano. Ya lo he dicho esta mañana, para mi comenzaremos a corregir, cuando perdamos el 2280 (más o menos, dependerá de la hora) en el Stoxx (en CFD's de igmarkets), hasta entonces, seguimos alcistas...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (29 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues yo te la comento cuando vea qué tal te sale el asunto. Y espero sinceramente que bien.
> 
> Una cosa ¿Las entradas las haces para el rabioso corto plazo (horas, un día) o vas más largo (una semana). Sin perjuicio, claro está, de que no salten los stops correspondientes.



La idea es estar dentro todo el tiempo que sea posible si la tendencia acompaña, siempre con stops que se ajustarán a la más mínima señal de cambio de tendencia en mi contra.

Aunque por lo que tengo mirado estos puntos de reacción suelen durar un par de días si vas contra la tendencia general del mercado y alrededor de una semana si la sigues. Al ser puntos de reacción tienes que ir en contra de la tendencia que llevaba el valor en ese momento lo cual no es muy recomendable en principio pero ya he comprobado que la inmensa mayoría de las veces se cumple bastante bien.

edito: la pregunta anterior iba en el sentido de saber que os parecían esos valores con un análisis normalito y corrientito.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Para mí guano significa bajar de los 6700 en el IBEX. Todo lo que sea bajar desde el 9080 son correcciones de esta onda, pero no guano. Ya lo he dicho esta mañana, para mi comenzaremos a corregir, cuando perdamos el 2280 (más o menos, dependerá de la hora) en el Stoxx (en CFD's de igmarkets), hasta entonces, seguimos alcistas...
> 
> Saludos...



Es que ya... a cualquier cosa le llamamos guano . Dudo mucho que esta tarde haya guano, hay que ver que subidón nos estamos marcando, todo ello patrocinado por los USA.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

Yo lo que veo es que franchutes y alemanes no pasan del +1% y nosotros estamos holgadamente por encima del 2...

No acojona un pelin?


----------



## Kujire (29 Abr 2009)

d0ng0n dijo:


> en el pre-market se expresan intenciones o realmente se han efectuado esas compra-venta a esos precios?



lo has definido bien, los leoncios hacen lo que quieran. Se supone que las órdenes puestas durante las horas donde no hay mercado se van filtrando en la preapertura, sin embargo el cálculo del precio es "muy" especial y a veces hay sorpresas, dado que los volúmenes son muy bajos y se puede manipular fácilmente en una cotización poco líquida.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es que franchutes y alemanes no pasan del +1% y nosotros estamos holgadamente por encima del 2...
> 
> No acojona un pelin?



Spain is different.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2009)

¿Quien dijo miedo? Vamos a por los 8.900 con decisión y bravura.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2009)

Apolo, quita la orden de venta, las tienes a 13,57...

Edito: según escribo, tocó los 13,58.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

Hale,ya estoy fuera de Gamesa 12,42 - 12,58

Trabajito fino y profesional 


Vaya,al final voy a tener que cambiar los adjetivos al trabajo...


----------



## Kujire (29 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mi problema fue que bajó muy de repente, así que preferi esperar antes que salir con pérdidas. Es lo que pasa por no poner stops.



has hecho bien, cuando hay un movimiento brusco y no muy lógico llamamos a Santa Paciencia.... ahora bien una vez hecho el análisis si no lo ves claro, "no te lleves un error a la cama", es decir si actúa en tu contra corta las pérdidas lo antes posible, yo siempre me acuerdo de la frase ... y la aplico no sólo al mercado


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hale,ya estoy fuera de Gamesa 12,42 - 12,58
> 
> Trabajito fino y profesional



No es por tocar los huevos, pero ya las tienes a 13,67... llegó tarde mi advertencia.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> *No es por tocar los huevos*, pero ya las tienes a 13,67... llegó tarde mi advertencia.



Eso me pasa por mirar graficas,esta claro que no es el camino 







(chorrada,ya...)

Hala,retiro lo de fino,lo de profesional...y lo de trabajo si me apuras


----------



## Mulder (29 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No es por tocar los huevos, pero ya las tienes a 13,67... llegó tarde mi advertencia.



Cortamos las ganancias y dejamos correr las pérdidas, no siguen uds. el manual


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Eso me pasa por mirar graficas,esta claro que no es el camino



No sé quien te dio ese consejo, era mejor el sistema del dado o el del movimiento de la veleta.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cortamos las ganancias y dejamos correr las pérdidas, no siguen uds. el manual



Desde que me dio usted ese sabio consejo, comenzó mi racha de plusvalías... por eso todavía no he vendido hoy.

Bueno, por eso, y por el dividendo.


----------



## rosonero (29 Abr 2009)

También fuera de GAM a 13.57 desde 13.34 pero iba con solo 260 títulos el resto no se ejecuto y costaba una barbaridad subir la ganancia.

Pd. Ahora ya a 13.76 :: A ver si los americanos se marcan un buen pull back y volvemos a comenzar


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No sé quien te dio ese consejo, era mejor el sistema del dado o el del movimiento de la veleta.



Es que era inevitable,despues de verlas en 13,24...con el susto en el cuerpo ya y despues de leer a Mulder que las recomendaba para largo solo pensaba en quitarmelas de encima...


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> También fuera de GAM a 13.57 desde 13.34 pero iba con solo 260 títulos el resto no se ejecuto y costaba una barbaridad subir la ganancia.
> 
> Pd. Ahora ya a 13.76 ::



No me hagas caso hombre,que luego me siento culpable 

Por cierto,no me cuadra eso de rosonero con una bonita explosion atomica...no deberia ser tu avatar algo tal que asi?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Abr 2009)

Corto a Saco en San a 6.97 y Gamesa a 13,70
Vendidas las IBR a 3,04


----------



## rosonero (29 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No me hagas caso hombre,que luego me siento culpable
> 
> Por cierto,no me cuadra eso de rosonero con una bonita explosion atomica...no deberia ser tu avatar algo tal que asi?



Je je !! Lo de rosonero es una variante libre de uno mis apellidos, nada que ver con los colores o el futbol  Esa bonita explosión me pareció adecuada por lo de la explosión de la burbuja immobiliaria (que es de lo que va este foro aunque haya días que solo pase por este hilo)


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2009)

hannibal lecter dijo:


> corto a saco en san a 6.97 y gamesa a 13,70
> vendidas las ibr a 3,04



traidorrrrrrrr


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

Ten cuidado con SAN, pon un stop en 7,00€ ya sabes como se las gasta cuando resultados maquillados.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> traidorrrrrrrr



Si es que aqui cualquiera te apuñala por la espalda a la minima 

Joder,anda que yo vendi las San a 6,88 esta mañana ya que segun Percebo no tenian recorrido... Sere gilipollas...


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

Juas con dinero te puedes comprar nuevos amigos... jajaja


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Abr 2009)

¿Qué pasa si te registras en el ProRealTime con datos inventados?

Y no quiero respuestas tipo "que llaman a tu puerta..."

(Aunque si a alguno se le ocurre alguna respuesta ingeniosa que no se corte).


----------



## carvil (29 Abr 2009)

Buenas tardes 

Resistencia en 865 en el futuro del S&P

Edito: Perforada... siguiente 871


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ten cuidado con SAN, pon un stop en 7,00€ ya sabes como se las gasta cuando resultados maquillados.



Las compre a cerca de 6

hoy ya no espero a sacarlas, no espero que rompa la resistencia por completo,


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2009)

Creo que el IBEX va a pasar los 8.900 cuando el SAN pase los 7.
Edito: los acaba de tocar.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, el cierre del Ibex de hoy se toma como referencia para la encuesta de sentimiento de mercado del mes de mayo.

El cierre de mañana decide la encuesta del mes de abril.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

Hala,alegria...

IBEX 35	8.917,00 +3,01 %


----------



## rosonero (29 Abr 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Resistencia en 865 en el futuro del S&P



Pues se la ha ventilado rápido. Me da que no vamos a tener pull back antes de la 17:30. :


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Creo que el IBEX va a pasar los 8.900 cuando el SAN pase los 7.
> Edito: los acaba de tocar.



Tiene que resultarte ya hasta aburrido esto de ganar pasta,no? 

Hostia,Gamesa ha vuelto a enloquecer...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Abr 2009)

Se está juntando en el IBEX, la MM200 (nunca la ha superado en toda la bajada desde 16000) y el 23,6%fibo... momento interesantísimo... 

Saludos...

PD: Estamos a 50 puntos... je je


----------



## carvil (29 Abr 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues se la ha ventilado rápido. Me da que no vamos a tener pull back antes de la 17:30. :



En la zona del 871 la resistencia es fuerte


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tiene que resultarte ya hasta aburrido esto de ganar pasta,no?



Va a ser que no. 
En serio, no es mucho, porque invierto poca pasta.


----------



## chollero (29 Abr 2009)

El PIB de EEUU encadena su mayor contracción en 50 años, y el dow se dispara, estamos locos?

PD: esto se hincha....


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

16:30 Dato de las Reservas de Crudo. Vete tu a saber si creen que tener más barriles (lo que no han podido vender en mercado las refinerías) es bueno o malo... 

Alguien pase lo que pase ya tiene la orden metida para que cuando vean que sube/baje se crean lo que el quiere.

Gacelas somos... Por leones moriremos...


----------



## Speculo (29 Abr 2009)

EL sp500 está acariciando la resistencia del 870.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Va a ser que no.
> En serio, no es mucho, porque invierto poca pasta.



Yo desde que vi que aqui hay gente con beneficios de 7 digitos tambien me siento un poco harapiento,la verdad


----------



## Mulder (29 Abr 2009)

He puesto orden de cortos en Banesto sin fijarme en que ¡no había cortos disponibles!!

Mi gozo en un pozo, esto no es serio.

Para quien pueda hay un buen corto en 7.83, sobre todo si viene desde más arriba.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> He puesto orden de cortos en Banesto sin fijarme en que ¡no había cortos disponibles!!
> 
> Mi gozo en un pozo, esto no es serio.
> 
> Para quien pueda hay un buen corto en 7.83, sobre todo si viene desde más arriba.




Mulder, ¿este es el guanazo del que hablábamos? 
Pues no está nada mal...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Se está juntando en el IBEX, la MM200 (nunca la ha superado en toda la bajada desde 16000) y el 23,6%fibo... momento interesantísimo...
> 
> Saludos...



Olvídate del Ibex, tiene razón Carvil, si el S&P pasa los 870-875 queda recorrido hasta su media de 200 sesiones, ahora está en 968 aproximadamente.

Yo había dicho hace ya tiempo que estaba casi seguro que en esta subida llegabamos al 900, a partir de ahí ya no me mojaba pero que incluso podría subir algo más.

Me parece impensable que si llega a la media de 200 sesiones del S&P no intenten alguna trampa, a saber, amago de turn-around a modo de bull-trap, o (más probable) ruptura en falso de la media de 200 sesiones.

Para que luego digan que no hago las predicciones con tiempo...


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> He puesto orden de cortos en Banesto sin fijarme en que ¡no había cortos disponibles!!
> 
> Mi gozo en un pozo, esto no es serio.
> 
> Para quien pueda hay un buen corto en 7.83, sobre todo si viene desde más arriba.



Como bien recalcaron antes,esto no es por tocar los huevos...pero el "porque" de tu firma no va junto,va separado "por que"


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Olvídate del Ibex, tiene razón Carvil, si el S&P pasa los 870-875 queda recorrido hasta su media de 200 sesiones, ahora está en 968 aproximadamente.
> 
> Yo había dicho hace ya tiempo que estaba casi seguro que en esta subida llegabamos al 900, a partir de ahí ya no me mojaba pero que incluso podría subir algo más.
> 
> ...



Hombre, aquí la mayoría opera en el IBEX, dejame que les informe un poco... 

Por cierto la MM200 en el S&P está ahora mismo en 899, no en 968...

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, ¿qué le pasa a Telecinco?


----------



## Mulder (29 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Como bien recalcaron antes,esto no es por tocar los huevos...pero el "porque" de tu firma no va junto,va separado "por que"



Es cierto, ni me había fijado 

Ahora lo cambio.


----------



## Mulder (29 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mulder, ¿este es el guanazo del que hablábamos?
> Pues no está nada mal...



Solo era una opinión personal.

Estamos demasiado cerca de los máximos de la semana pasada, tanto que estamos haciendo un doble techo en el Stoxx, no creo que pasemos esa resistencia a la primera.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Abr 2009)

¿Nadie me dice si comprueban los del ProRealTime si los datos que introduces son falsos?

Es que no quiero meter datos falsos sin estar seguro no me vayan a "banear" la IP o algo de eso por pasarme de listo.


----------



## carvil (29 Abr 2009)

Corto en el POP


----------



## Mulder (29 Abr 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Corto en el POP



¿Tu también estás en renta4? porque Interdin no me deja ponerme corto con ese tampoco.


----------



## carvil (29 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Solo era una opinión personal.
> 
> Estamos demasiado cerca de los máximos de la semana pasada, tanto que estamos haciendo un doble techo en el Stoxx, no creo que pasemos esa resistencia a la primera.



Estoy de acuerdo con Mulder

Salu2


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hombre, aquí la mayoría opera en el IBEX, dejame que les informe un poco...
> 
> Por cierto la MM200 en el S&P está ahora mismo en 899, no en 968...
> 
> Saludos...



¿Dónde miras la media?, yo he descargado las cotizaciones de yahoo y he calculado la media con el Excel.

Creo que es 968 la de 200 sesiones. :


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Abr 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Mulder
> 
> Salu2



Mas uno

¿DonPepito tiene alguna lista de chicharros norteamericanos con aparentes plusvalías?, se lo agradecería


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Dónde miras la media?, yo he descargado las cotizaciones de yahoo y he calculado la media con el Excel.
> 
> Creo que es 968 la de 200 sesiones. :



Sí, lo acabo de mirar en finance.yahoo.com y me da tus datos, lo miro en directo del prorealtime en igmarkets.es. Creo que la tuya es en contado. No se me ocurre otra cosa la verdad... :

Saludos...


----------



## Caída a Plomo (29 Abr 2009)

Las fuertes revalorizaciones que se están dando en la bolsa frente a unos pésimos datos económicos, demuestra sin ningún lugar a dudas que la economía real está tocada de muerte y ya sólo queda la economía basada en el intercambio de cromos.

Aquellos que tienen papeles llamados euros o dólares o anotaciones en cuenta ya sólo pueden optar a comprar acciones cotizadas en un mercado donde esperan que otro venga detrás y les compre más caro los cromitos que ellos compraron más baratos. Ya no queda nada más.

La economía real está *KAPUT*. Y la bolsa es la constatación inequívoca de este hecho innegable. ¿Una prueba? en este momento sube más el IBEX que el DAX o cualquier otro índice, y eso es porque la economía de España está más tronchada que el resto.

Por otro lado todas las inyecciones que están haciendo los gobiernos diría que están yendo a parar a comprar también acciones ayudando así a poner dinerito en el sistema, aunque ese dinerito sólo irá a los que tenían acciones. Espero que sepáis gastarlo bien.

Que la fiesta continué, las putas están pagadas


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Sí, lo acabo de mirar en finance.yahoo.com y me da tus datos, lo miro en directo del prorealtime en igmarkets.es. Creo que la tuya es en contado. No se me ocurre otra cosa la verdad... :
> 
> Saludos...



A lo mejor la del prorealtime no es la media aritmética, será una media "rara".

Por cierto, ¿tú has puesto datos reales para registrarte en prorealtime?, es que ya tengo callos en los dedos de usar el excel para hacer gráficos...


----------



## Mulder (29 Abr 2009)

Pues al final he decidido ponerme corto para mañana en GAM, GRF y FCC.

Ya veremos que ocurre, entraré antes del final de la sesión o a 13.73 en GAM si la orden se llega a ejecutar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> A lo mejor la del prorealtime no es la media aritmética, será una media "rara".
> 
> Por cierto, ¿tú has puesto datos reales para registrarte en prorealtime?, es que ya tengo callos en los dedos de usar el excel para hacer gráficos...



Sí, puse los datos reales... es raro esto de la media, a ver si alguien con Visual Chart nos saca de dudas... :o

Por cierto, vital el 875/80 en el S&P, cuidadín ahí porque podemos o subir a todo tren o bajar disparados...

Saludos...

PD: La media es de 200 sesiones, método simple y aplicado a cierre.


----------



## Mulder (29 Abr 2009)

Corto en GRF a 13.19

edito: corto en FCC a 26.56 y en GAM a 13.66


----------



## Mulder (29 Abr 2009)

Ojo con las medias que no es lo mismo una media de un futuro desde las 8:00 a las 22:00 que otro desde las 9:00 a las 17:30.

Aparte de que existen medias aritméticas, exponenciales, adelantadas y algunos tipos más que no recuerdo ahora mismo.


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

Voy a ver que hay en el mercado chicharril.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

Dentro de San a 6,96 para algo muy rapidito


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Dentro de San a 6,96 para algo muy rapidito




Tú lo que quieres es el dividendo, pájaro.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tú lo que quieres es el dividendo, pájaro.



En cualquier caso para lo del dividendo tendrias que seguir echandole algo de esa paciencia tuya.
Lo que te dan de dividendo lo descuentan del valor de la accion (que lo recuperara se supone...)


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Corto en GRF a 13.19
> 
> edito: corto en FCC a 26.56 y en GAM a 13.66



¿Sabes cuándo presenta resultados Gamesa? Porque como falte mucho te pueden fastidiar a base de bien, puede subir mucho.

Ha presentado buenos resultados Vestas.


----------



## percebo (29 Abr 2009)

Para un dia que me echo la siesta.... hay que ver la que se ha liado.

bueno pues nada a ver que pasa yo encima me pierdo el cierre que tengo que ir al medico (nada de gripe), pues estoy con mulder, esta subida es curiosa, pero yo no pienso entrar a saco, voy a dejar que cierre un poco corto y mañana veremos, voy a esperar el cierre de los futuros S&P y eurostoxx y ahi decedire. Suerte a todos.

Por cierto, me parece que todavia estan comprando papel, así que por lo menos a bote pronto no van a dejar que caiga.... creo que cerraremos en maximos.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Abr 2009)

lo de los resultados de Gamesa me interesa...


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

Por cierto,no recuerdo haber visto nunca un volumen tan bestia en el Santander...alguno de nuestros ilustres analistas tiene alguna interpretacion de este dato? 

SAN.MC	6,99 € volumen día: 271.457.120

Increible lo de Gam...se habia puesto en rojo y ahora esta nada mas y nada menos...ha estado fino Mulder aqui 

*GAM.MC	13,87 €	+4,52%	+0,60*


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

Distribucion de papel a tope!


----------



## percebo (29 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por cierto,no recuerdo haber visto nunca un volumen tan bestia en el Santander...alguno de nuestros ilustres analistas tiene alguna interpretacion de este dato?
> 
> SAN.MC	6,99 € volumen día: 271.457.120



A mi lo curioso me parece que es que con tanto volumen y los dividendos la subida raquitica que ha tenido...

Cuirioso, no que me sorprenda.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

Me quedo con las San para la subasta,espero que no me den un susto


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Abr 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> lo de los resultados de Gamesa me interesa...



De su página web:

Presentación de resultados 1º trimestre 2009
fecha: 14-05-09

Quedan dos semanas largas, la pueden hacer subir a cotas impensables, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que es un valor "alegre" tanto para arriba como para abajo.

Tienen rumor para rato...

Yo que tú no las hubiera vendido Apolo, no todos los días se tiene la suerte de comprar justo antes de que salga una buena noticia como ésa.


----------



## Mulder (29 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por cierto,no recuerdo haber visto nunca un volumen tan bestia en el Santander...alguno de nuestros ilustres analistas tiene alguna interpretacion de este dato?
> 
> SAN.MC	6,99 € volumen día: 271.457.120
> 
> ...



Mira que las he visto en verde y me he decidido por los cortos, nada más entrar he empezado 'probando' la medicina de este valor perdiendo en poco tiempo 26 céntimos, ahora solo pierdo 17.

Aunque FCC me está haciendo ganar bastante más de lo que pierde GAM, y GRF, va poco a poco pero también me hace ganar, de todas formas yo lo que espero es un gap bajista para mañana lo que ocurra hasta el cierre me importa poco si no es exagerado.

edito: ahora solo son 9 céntimos de pérdida en GAM, vamos bien


----------



## devest (29 Abr 2009)

Creo que pronto voy a animarme a meter un dinerillo, pero de momento más como un juego que como inversión. Supongo que meteré poquito dinero, de manera que si los pierdo no me tiraré por la ventana 

He estado leyendo la FAQ, luego el comparador de brokers online y la verdad es que soy un mar de dudas. Pero no quiero dar el coñazo por el general ni en privado para no molestar, por lo que si alguno de vosotros tiene tiempo de responder mis preguntas que me mande un privado y ya le preguntaré todo lo que se me ocurra.

Mientras tanto seguiré informándome por las diversas páginas a ver si consigo yo solito encontrar el mejor camino a seguir.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mira que las he visto en verde y me he decidido por los cortos, nada más entrar he empezado 'probando' la medicina de este valor perdiendo en poco tiempo 26 céntimos, ahora solo pierdo 17.
> 
> Aunque FCC me está haciendo ganar bastante más de lo que pierde GAM, y GRF, va poco a poco pero también me hace ganar, de todas formas yo lo que espero es un gap bajista para mañana lo que ocurra hasta el cierre me importa poco si no es exagerado.
> 
> edito: ahora solo son 9 céntimos de pérdida en GAM, vamos bien



Es un valor perruno el Gamesa este,da la sensacion de que hagas lo que hagas palmas


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Abr 2009)

GAM va pa abajo 

En cuanto cierre a vender SAN


----------



## percebo (29 Abr 2009)

yo hoy no me quedaba largo ni borracho.....


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es un valor perruno el Gamesa este,da la sensacion de que hagas lo que hagas palmas



Es un valor muy complicado


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Abr 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> GAM va pa abajo
> 
> En cuanto cierre a vender SAN



¿Por qué?, ¿técnicamente te refieres?


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

Pues nada,me ha salido el ultimo tiro por la culata

Compradas a 6,96 vendidas idem :

-26 € en comisiones


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

VERTICE360º +4,94% un nuevo día de subidas!


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

Bueno yo he cerrado el corto de Iberia, porque iba fuerte y me da miedo dejarlo para mañana. Vendida 1.43-compradas 1.42. No pierdo, pero estoy enfadado porque tenía que haberlas largado en 1.40 tal y como tenía pensado.

Me quedo con un corto para mañana IBE en 5.87.

Edito: Don pepito ¿Has leído lo de las compras del Tallada en Vertice? Seguramente por eso suban (por eso y por el buen día de hoy)


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues nada,me ha salido el ultimo tiro por la culata
> 
> Compradas a 6,96 vendidas idem :
> 
> -26 € en comisiones



(double face palm)

Lo siento, tio pero no le quedaba mucho recorrido


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Por qué?, ¿técnicamente te refieres?



GAM es impredecible, yo ya desistí hasta de investigar.

SAN tiene una resisitencia muy fuerte en los 7 hasta incluso si me apuras al 8, pero después de esta subida y echando un vistazo a las líneas de tendencia nos vamos hasta un soporte aproximado de 5. Si lo traspasa aprieta bien el trasero.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Voy a ver que hay en el mercado chicharril.



¿hay algun saldo?


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

Lo del tallada, es una noticia de la semana pasada, 22 abril:

Está en la CNMV, no tengo el link correcto, ahora mismo.


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

En el economista ha salido hoy.

El empresario invirtió un total de 168.000 euros en la compra de 200.000 acciones, abonando 0,84 euros por título.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

Javier Tajada le llamaban por ahi


----------



## Mulder (29 Abr 2009)

No soy muy dado a fundamentales ni a hacer caso de este tipo de noticias pero:



> Banesto baja a Gamesa de neutral a infraponderar. Baja precio objetiv o de 16,1 a 11,2.



Lo ha puesto Cárpatos.


----------



## Kujire (29 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... Bac, Citi*

Comentar a los acctas de Citi y Bac, que ya han confirmado que además de estos 2, hay otros 4 que necesitan más capital de acuerdo con los stress-test. Hay rumores desde la semana pasada (tampoco os quiero agobiar) pero parece que se van confirmando que la solución para que aumenten capital va a ser perjudicial para los accttas, dado que a estas alturas Obama no quiere poner más pasta, hay que preparar a la población para otras drásticas medidas...

Entonces, hoy Citi y Bac están subiendo, ....pero es probable que vuelvan a mínimos:, avisados están, nos estamos acercando a JUNIO, mira que lo he dicho veces y veces por aki, yo que ustedes pondría un stop, asumiría el error y listo. No hay dividendo, están perdiendo plata.... y van a diluir la cotización, que van a hacer? mirar como baja? .... mi recomendación, márquense un objetivo RAZONABLE y en el pico del rebote de S&P suelten todo el papel que puedan.


----------



## Kujire (29 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No soy muy dado a fundamentales ni a hacer caso de este tipo de noticias pero:
> 
> Lo ha puesto Cárpatos.



buff buff ... lo ha puesto el becario de Cárpatos ... le creerías si hubiese puesto lo contrario?


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> buff buff ... lo ha puesto el becario de Cárpatos ... le creerías si hubiese puesto lo contrario?



He comentado alguna vez que me mola tu avatar? (me voy ya,como si no hubiese dicho nada...)


----------



## Mulder (29 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> buff buff ... lo ha puesto el becario de Cárpatos ... le creerías si hubiese puesto lo contrario?



Me remito a la primera frase del post


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

Yo en CITi al primer subidon que toque los 3.70USD las tengo en venta desde hace unos días, tendré que poner el liston a la baja... voy a esperar unos días y modificaré el precio de venta.


----------



## Kujire (29 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> He comentado alguna vez que me mola tu avatar? (me voy ya,como si no hubiese dicho nada...)



Apolito creía que lo tenías superado ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Abr 2009)

Kujire, el final de esta onda en el S&P me da sobre los 892 puntos, es realista? Lo digo porque el 875 parece durísimo... Que se habla por USA? daremos el último arreón alcista antes de la bajada?

Saludos y gracias adelantadas...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Abr 2009)

Gamesa sube y baja a su bola,lo suyo es meter el corto y esperar los objetivos,yo cuando estoy corto con gamesa aunque suba la posicion 0,50 o mas estoy tranquilo por que se que en pocos dias se da la vuelta...para el intradia puede resultar desesperante,pero es cojerle el truquillo.


----------



## Kujire (29 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Kujire, el final de esta onda en el S&P me da sobre los 892 puntos, es realista? Lo digo porque el 875 parece durísimo... Que se habla por USA? daremos el último arreón alcista antes de la bajada?
> 
> Saludos y gracias adelantadas...



... no será hoy ...pero lo verás, incluso el 910, creo que habrá arreón a ppios de mayo coincidiendo con la presentación de los stress-test, ...aunque ya sabes que la realidad es como un muro y cada vez tomamos más velocidad ... y te lo digo no por hablar.


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

Kujire, es posible ejecutar ordenes erroneas de este calibre:

Citigroup Inc. (C) After Hours Trading

*CITIGROUP, 76.000 ACC a 47.50USD ?*


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Abr 2009)

Rompemos resistencia, S&P en 877,6...

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (29 Abr 2009)

juas! bueno ya sabes que en cualquier caso siempre te toman el mayor valor de cotización en ese momento(pero no los 47, por lo que se han asegurado comprarlas si o si aunque es un poco tonto hacer eso porque si el valor fuera poco líquido, la intención de compra de 100K puede disparar la cotización en el "after-hours" ... hay gente muy rara


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Abr 2009)

Bueno, arranca la encuesta de sentimiento de mercado del mes de mayo.

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de mayo:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de *8.891,30 *+ 3%= *9.158,04*)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de *8.891,30 *- 3%= *8.624,56*)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre *9.158,04 *y *8.624,56*)

A votar, yo esta vez no voy a ser el primero, que siempre me toca a mí. 

Con el cierre de mañana se decide la encuesta de abril, había quedado asi:



> El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de abril:
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 7.601,10 + 3%= 7.829,13)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 7.601,10 - 3%= 7373,07)
> ...




Que está más que decidida salvo que mañana baje el Ibex casi un 15%, cosa bastante difícil de ver sin utilizar sustancias poco recomendables.

Voten, voten, que es gratis.


----------



## Mulder (29 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Bueno, arranca la encuesta de sentimiento de mercado del mes de mayo.
> 
> El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de mayo:
> 
> ...



Comienzo yo:

Mulder-------------------------B----- -1


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Comienzo yo:
> 
> Mulder-------------------------B----- -1



Tus posiciones bajistas te delatan...

Se me olvidaba decir que como el viernes día 1 de mayo no abren los mercados en España, en vez de poderse votar hasta las 9:00 de ese día se puede alargar hasta que abran los americanos, pero ni un minuto más.

¿A qué hora española abre WS?, el premarket no cuenta, ¿no?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Abr 2009)

A las 15:30h hora española...

Mulder-------------------------B----- -1
LCASC-------------------------A----- +1

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (29 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Tus posiciones bajistas te delatan...



No creas, llevo varios dias mirando tus posts sobre la encuesta y ya tenía decidida mi posición


----------



## Misterio (29 Abr 2009)

Bonita sorpresa me he llevado al llegar a casa, muy mal se tiene que dar mañana para no tener ya asegurados unos beneficios curiosos con el Santander, el tío Botín no me ha defraudado, eso si seguramente el lunes salga corriendo


----------



## percebo (29 Abr 2009)

Menudo día y yo todo el dia por ahi.

Vamos a ver, como lo veo yo. Estan acojonados, el tema de la Gripe es mas grave de lo que la gente piensa, como minimo tiene un potencial como pandemia importantisimo que es imposible de evaluar, creo que van tan deprisa porque no saben si les va a pillar el toro y quieren colocar el maximo numero de acciones lo mas pronto posible y si es caro mejor. Así que no creo que se comana todo el puente mirando a ver como se desarrollan los acontecimientos y van a colocar todo lo que puedan entre hoy y mañana, no creo que mañana peguen el latigazo para abajo pudiendo aprovecharlo para colocar más papel, despues nos dejaran en maximos a ver como se desarrollan los acontecimientos.

Creo que ni ellos mismos saben si esto es el final del rebote o podrán seguir repartiendo papel.

como se vive lo de la gripe en USA kujire? acabo de hablar con un medico y me ha dicho que el tema es grave de narices, los antivirales funcionan pero si es a tiempo, pero se transmite muy facil y el que sea mortal depende de la constitución de la persona, solo la vacuna (cuando se descubra) seria eficaz al cien por cien.

Así que yo no me lo tomaría a broma, hay pocas cosas que pongan mas nerviosa a la gente que un peligro del que no se tiene defensa y el que no se lo tome en serio que busque información sobre la gripe del 1918.

Suerte.


----------



## Carolus Rex (29 Abr 2009)

A las buenas tardes...

Allá voy...

Mulder-------------------------B----- -1
LCASC-------------------------A----- +1
Carolus------------------------B----- -1

No queda tanto para máximos, los tocaremos y entonces nos daremos la vuelta..... no?

(Me imagino...)


Edito: No te había leido, Percebo, tú siempre con buenos pronosticos, dando ánimos. En fin... gracias por avisar, que no cuesta nada.


----------



## Kujire (29 Abr 2009)

pues como es habitual en estos casos, la gravedad del asunto nos lo dirán las víctimas. Lo que comentas de que es importante cogerlo a tiempo es así, de hecho el niño que falleció llevaba 2 semanas con el virus y no pudieron hacer nada en el hospital. El virus está en mi barrio las escuelas están cerradas, hoy han cerrado otras dos escuelas en Brooklyn, .... como ya os comenté al ver un niño siento alergia: ... el tema de la tos en el metro ya no es coña ... me temo que dentro de poco andaremos con mascarillas. Hay 51 casos confirmados.

Yo tengo un plan de emergencia, ... espero no tener que utilizarlo.

Por cierto Percebo... prepárate que nos vamos a mover .... hacia arriba


----------



## Speculo (29 Abr 2009)

Mulder-------------------------B----- -1
LCASC-------------------------A----- +1
Carolus------------------------B----- -1
Speculo------------------------A----- +1


----------



## percebo (29 Abr 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> A las buenas tardes...
> 
> Allá voy...
> 
> ...



Pues no soy una persona precisamente pesimista o conspiranoica, pero es lo que tiene internet que te encuentras sitios donde la gente pone lo que piensa de verdad, ahora para vivir en un mundo feliz siempre se puede oir la radio y la tele que para eso están.

En mi opinión somos una generación que no ha pasado por ningun problema grave y hemos llegado a la conclusión de que las desgracias son cosas que se ven en los libros de historia o en paises del tercer mundo, la primera bofetada se la han llevado algunos con la crisis economica, espero que la segunda lección no sea el tema este de la pandemia (yo hace tiempo que ando temiendo que nos acaben metiendo en alguna guerra pero como las armas ahora mismo son tan bestias no se si atreverán), solo en momentos de crisis se conoce realmente a la gente y creo que nuestra generación puesta al limite puede ser de todo menos civilizada.


----------



## percebo (29 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> pues como es habitual en estos casos, la gravedad del asunto nos lo dirán las víctimas. Lo que comentas de que es importante cogerlo a tiempo es así, de hecho el niño que falleció llevaba 2 semanas con el virus y no pudieron hacer nada en el hospital. El virus está en mi barrio las escuelas están cerradas, hoy han cerrado otras dos escuelas en Brooklyn, .... como ya os comenté al ver un niño siento alergia: ... el tema de la tos en el metro ya no es coña ... me temo que dentro de poco andaremos con mascarillas. Hay 51 casos confirmados.
> 
> Yo tengo un plan de emergencia, ... espero no tener que utilizarlo.
> 
> Por cierto Percebo... prepárate que nos vamos a mover .... hacia arriba



Gracias, pero yo ya me habia salido, algo me había olido.

Jajajaja, pa arriba, para abajo, que puta locura.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Abr 2009)

Qué narices acaba de pasar? : Menuda barrida de stops!!!!


----------



## percebo (29 Abr 2009)

Mulder-------------------------B----- -1
LCASC-------------------------A----- +1
Carolus------------------------B----- -1
Speculo------------------------A----- +1
Percebo------------------------B----- -1

Por poner algo, la verdad es que mi opinion no tiene base ninguna, solo si fuera un León valdría de algo, porque SOLO ELLOS y un virus muy jodido que anda por ahí, saben lo que va a pasar. Bueno ahora que lo pienso no soy un León.... pero soy de León, así que a lo mejor...... jajajajajajaja Festival del Humor, que chispa tengo.


----------



## Kujire (29 Abr 2009)

Ya te dije que nos íbamos a mover ... de momento se ha quedado en el nivel pero ya verás como enfilamos el Turmalet ... pasito a pasito

y eso que os aviso....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Mulder-------------------------B----- -1
> LCASC-------------------------A----- +1
> Carolus------------------------B----- -1
> Speculo------------------------A----- +1
> ...



Ya decía yo que eras un poco cazurro... 

Saludos...

PD: Menuda infiltrada tenemos en GuolEstrí con Kujire, vaya lujo...


----------



## percebo (29 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ya te dije que nos íbamos a mover ... de momento se ha quedado en el nivel pero ya verás como enfilamos el Turmalet ... pasito a pasito
> 
> y eso que os aviso....



Ya te digo, menua bicho estas hecha.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2009)

Mulder-------------------------B----- -1
LCASC-------------------------A----- +1
Carolus------------------------B----- -1
Speculo------------------------A----- +1
Percebo------------------------B----- -1
pecata minuta------------------A----- +1

pues yo soy leo


----------



## Kujire (29 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> pues yo soy leo



ya te veía dotes de mando ... ya somos 2 reinas del sol

Felicidades por "el asalto al Santander"


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

Mulder-------------------------B----- -1
LCASC-------------------------A----- +1
Carolus------------------------B----- -1
Speculo------------------------A----- +1
Percebo------------------------B----- -1
pecata minuta------------------A----- +1
Wataru_------------------------B-------0


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Abr 2009)

don pepito

¿ hay algun chicharro a mano ?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Abr 2009)

La respuesta a la subida...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cia-un-menor-ritmo-de-deterioro-economic.html

Saludos...

PD: Yo tb soy leo...


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> don pepito
> 
> ¿ hay algun chicharro a mano ?



Jazztel emitirá 50,34 millones de nuevas acciones, el 3,38% de su capital

¿Carne de cortos?  Por tu cuenta y riesgo... Jazz es otro agujero negro.

Yo Acuario por si Mulder quiere hacer una encuesta para sus teorías


----------



## Kujire (29 Abr 2009)

Bueno me dá a mi que nos vamos a caer


----------



## percebo (29 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ya te dije que nos íbamos a mover ... de momento se ha quedado en el nivel pero ya verás como enfilamos el Turmalet ... pasito a pasito
> 
> y eso que os aviso....



Muchas gracias, no he dicho nada sobre el pedazo de pico que se han montado en un pispas porque estaba fuera, por cierto... creo que se como te has dado cuenta de que venía movimiento, poco antes de que escribieras el post me di cuenta de dos cosas curiosas, una que el futuro del eurostoxx no estaba siguiendo al del S&P en una bajada, se estaba quedadndo arriba como si no se creyese lo del indice yanki y dos y mas importante, de repente bajaron de manera notable las cantidades que aparecian en las posiciones, con lo cual pudieron borrar el resto de posiciones muy facilmente y luego dispararlo para arriba, de hecho no me gustó y cuando lo escribiste ya había cerrado un corto que tenía, es bueno ir dandose cuenta de estos truquis, son malos estos bichos.

Por cierto, creo que han puesto ese pico como si fuera una zanahoria, para que entre gente a por ella, pero no van a llegar nunca, les van a tirar con papel hasta aburrirse.


----------



## percebo (29 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Bueno me dá a mi que nos vamos a caer



Ya estoy buscando una imagen de una bruja para ponerla en caso de que aciertes.

Jajajaja, otra vez viene otro movimiento brusco, solo hay posiciones 5 euros por encima y por debajo del actual, las demas son de solo de ciento y poco.


----------



## Kujire (29 Abr 2009)

Percebo, no te lo tomes tan en serio ... para mi es como un juego

Pues eso... que nos caemos


----------



## percebo (29 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Ya estoy buscando una imagen de una bruja para ponerla en caso de que aciertes.
> 
> Jajajaja, otra vez viene otro movimiento brusco, solo hay posiciones 5 euros por encima y por debajo del actual, las demas son de solo de ciento y poco.



Lo prometidos es.....


----------



## percebo (29 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Percebo, no te lo tomes tan en serio ... para mi es como un juego
> 
> Pues eso... que nos caemos



Dejate de rollos, tu tienes un yoistick (o como se escriba) en casa con el que subes y bajas el futuro del SP a tu antojo. Ahora que me acuerdo creo que te ví el otro día detras del gafas de Microsoft dandole a la campana en Ual Strit.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (29 Abr 2009)

a las buenas noches,he palmado con mi prediccion y mis cortos as usual,pero como no me fio ya ni de mi sombra no ha habido mucha sangria ni mesura de cabellos
para la encuesta me apuntais un -1 como una galaxia de grande
mañana si que podemos tener un hermoso dia de los de ida y vuelta...pero dios es cruel y voy a currar el dia entero asi que aprovecharlo por mi

saludos bolsisticos


----------



## Kujire (29 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Dejate de rollos, tu tienes un yoistick (o como se escriba) en casa con el que subes y bajas el futuro del SP a tu antojo. Ahora que me acuerdo creo que te ví el otro día detras del gafas de Microsoft dandole a la campana en Ual Strit.



Percebo no te das cuenta que estamos en prime-time? tenemos que darle vidilla e interés al hilo, que competimos contra el Milá en el cuentamentirasTD de las 21.00 jiji


----------



## Mulder (29 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Jazztel emitirá 50,34 millones de nuevas acciones, el 3,38% de su capital
> 
> ¿Carne de cortos?  Por tu cuenta y riesgo... Jazz es otro agujero negro.
> 
> Yo Acuario por si Mulder quiere hacer una encuesta para sus teorías



Yo no soy leo pero os...leo, jejejeje

¿sabían que la bolsa de Wall Street nació bajo el signo de tauro?

Yo soy escorpio, se supone que renazco de mis cenizas como ave fenix, así que mi destino es arruinarme una y otra vez hasta volver a meterme de nuevo en el juego ludópata


----------



## festivaldelhumor (29 Abr 2009)

yo soy acuario y palmo pasta a diario


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

Así no hay quien juegue ... Señores y señoras... o subimos o bajamos... dejaros de mariconadas.

1.72 veremos donde lo dejan.

Buenas noches ^____^!


----------



## Bayne (29 Abr 2009)

Mulder-------------------------B----- -1
LCASC-------------------------A----- +1
Carolus------------------------B----- -1
Speculo------------------------A----- +1
Percebo------------------------B----- -1
pecata minuta------------------A----- +1
Wataru_------------------------B-------0
Festival del humor---------------B----- -1
Bayne -------------------------B------ -1

Saludos a todos, sois unos fenómenos.


----------



## Kujire (29 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... Chrysler*

Habemus Bancarrota de Chrysler!!

...será anunciada mañana ... pero aki lo tenéis como primicia 

última hora: Chrysler y Fiat firmarán una alianza mañana, con Chrysler en la bancarrota


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no soy leo pero os...leo, jejejeje
> 
> ¿sabían que la bolsa de Wall Street nació bajo el signo de tauro?
> 
> Yo soy escorpio, se supone que renazco de mis cenizas como ave fenix, así que mi destino es arruinarme una y otra vez hasta volver a meterme de nuevo en el juego ludópata



Escorpio al poder

Hechizamos a los leoncios con nuestras miradas


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2009)

Buuahh ... todavía peor para mañana... así no hay quien se aclare.

Joder... encima lo de la gripe esa del cochino... Kujire DAS miedo...


----------



## Kujire (29 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... Gripe Gorrina*

DEFCON 5!!!!!

.... la WHO lo anunciará en breves momentos

tendré que ejecutar mi plan ...


----------



## Misterio (29 Abr 2009)

Impresionante Krujire 2 primicias en 5 minutos, a ver que hacen los japos porque empiezo a dudar de que hacer mañana.


----------



## percebo (29 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> yo soy acuario y palmo pasta a diario



Yo capricornio y torpe, porque no se me ocurre nada que rime con ornio.




Kujire dijo:


> Habemus Bancarrota de Chrysler!!
> 
> ...será anunciada mañana ... pero aki lo tenéis como primicia
> 
> última hora: Chrysler y Fiat firmarán una alianza mañana, con Chrysler en la bancarrota



Vaya nochecita de primicias te has marcado, si quieres montar un podcast diario con la información que mueves me apunto como agente. Eso si que triunfaría y no los pobres de Mobuzz.


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Abr 2009)

pero chrysler no era cooperativa ya?


----------



## percebo (29 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> DEFCON 5!!!!!
> 
> .... la WHO lo anunciará en breves momentos
> 
> tendré que ejecutar mi plan ...



En serio o estas asustandonos?, te acuerdas cuando te dije que el bajar de 4 a 3 porque no estaba probado el contagio entre humanos era una autentica tomadura de pelo?

Bueno, ahora esta claro lo que va a pasar mañana.....

Yo voy corto.... y tu?


----------



## Hank Scorpio (29 Abr 2009)

Bancarrota Chrysler:

Obama Said to Ready Plan For Chrysler Bankruptcy, Fiat Alliance - Bloomberg.com

Hace unos 20 minutos


----------



## Kujire (29 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... Chrysler*

El plazo para presentar el plan de viabilidad de Chrysler termina mañana a las 24.00, sin embargo, se sabe que Fiat no ha accedido al precio que pedían los Crysleros. De cualquier forma Fiat está muy interesada en Chrys y mañana se hará con ella,... pero a precio de saldo como merece. Es sin duda la mejor solución, que es apoyada por Obama personalmente dado que dá estabilidad a la empresa y márgen de mejora con la entrada de Fiat. Como os digo no es oficial, pero los tiros van a ir por akí.


----------



## tonuel (29 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> En serio o estas asustandonos?, te acuerdas cuando te dije que el bajar de 4 a 3 porque no estaba probado el contagio entre humanos era una autentica tomadura de pelo?
> 
> Bueno, ahora esta claro lo que va a pasar mañana.....
> 
> Yo voy corto.... y tu?




Alerta 5: La pandemia es inminente


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Abr 2009)

que el nivel 5 no desvie las luces de la calle alcalá mañana


----------



## tonuel (29 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> que el nivel 5 no desvie las luces de la calle alcalá mañana



Estamos en ayunas de intervenciones y la bolsa subiendo..., *que reviente todo ya joder*... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (29 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Bueno, ahora esta claro lo que va a pasar mañana.....
> 
> Yo voy corto.... y tu?



Yo voy cargado para mañana, aunque no a mi máxima capacidad. Pero tampoco es cuestión de poner todos los huevos en el mismo cesto.

Como aun no la tenía analizada en el momento de entrar se me ha escapado Telefónica para cortos también, así que ya voy deduciendo que hará el Ibex mañana.

Es posible que añada algún chicharro (de los capitalizados) para probar.


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2009)

Kujire... los pardillos de la farma siguen empeñados en mantener todo el tinglado en pie.

DNDN, +47M negociados hoy.


----------



## percebo (29 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Estamos en ayunas de intervenciones y la bolsa subiendo..., *que reviente todo ya joder*... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Creo que te vas a quedar mañana más a gusto que el recopon.

Anda ve a preparar un certificado XXXXL en el Decathlon creo que los hacen.


----------



## tonuel (29 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Anda ve a preparar un certificado XXXXL en el Decathlon creo que los hacen.



Acabo de venir de allí y no he visto nada... mañana si eso ya pregunto... 



Saludos


----------



## percebo (29 Abr 2009)

Si os digo la verdad, esto de la bolsa es casi de risa, si al final el bichito se extiende va a ser muy gordo, lo peor es que es una loteria y el que tenga unas defensas incompatibles con él se va para el hoyo, aunque la tasa de mortandaz fuera pequeña con la medicina..... si te toca a tí se acaba la pelicula y te dará igual que a los otros 99% de infectados no les afecte, así que cudadito con el panico que creo que esta pelicula nuestra generación no la ha visto todavía.

Suerte.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (29 Abr 2009)

hacia mucho tiempo que no estabamos todos tan de acuerdo,que bonito, como una gran familia!voy a investigar que se rumorea por otros lares...


----------



## percebo (29 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Acabo de venir de allí y no he visto nada... mañana si eso ya pregunto...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



La verdad es que de esa talla solo he buscado pantalones de chandal, más que nada por si no dejo de estar sentado delante del ordenador como las dos ultimas semanas.... Has mirado en la sección Moda para catastrofes?.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo voy cargado para mañana, aunque no a mi máxima capacidad. Pero tampoco es cuestión de poner todos los huevos en el mismo cesto.
> 
> Como aun no la tenía analizada en el momento de entrar se me ha escapado Telefónica para cortos también, así que ya voy deduciendo que hará el Ibex mañana.
> 
> Es posible que añada algún chicharro (de los capitalizados) para probar.



¿TEF para cortos?, ayer hizo un martillo en un soporte muy importante


----------



## percebo (29 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> hacia mucho tiempo que no estabamos todos tan de acuerdo,que bonito, como una gran familia!voy a investigar que se rumorea por otros lares...



Me he emocionado, cantemos todos juntos........

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pt2xySy39GI&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pt2xySy39GI&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Un poquito de mala leche tengo no?


----------



## tonuel (29 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> La verdad es que de esa talla solo he buscado pantalones de chandal, más que nada por si no dejo de estar sentado delante del ordenador como las dos ultimas semanas.... Has mirado en la sección Moda para catastrofes?.



Como iba con prisa, he comprado lo que queria y me he ido, la próxima vez miraré en deportes de riesgo a ver si encuentro lo que dices, si no ya pregunto... 




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (29 Abr 2009)

Pues por lo menos a los futuros, el tema este de los mejicanos no les está afectando mucho.
Y por llevar la contraria, mientras no se cuenten muertos por docenas, aquí no pasa nada. 
Y digo muertos, no enfermos. Muertos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (29 Abr 2009)

pues el resto de la gente sigue con lo suyo ,sus fibonachis,sus rayas etc...etc eso si he encontrado un archivo bastante interesante sobre como operar en caso de encontrarte un gran gap en contra

http://www.kostarof.es/kostarof/img/rt/imgnot/Como_salir_de_un_desastre.doc

hala, a dormir que me voy!


----------



## Speculo (29 Abr 2009)

?Han puesto esto ya en el foro principal? ¿Lo habíais leido?



> El Banco de España estima la caída trimestral del PIB en el 2,9%
> El%20Banco%20de%20España%20estima%20la%20caída%20del%20PIB%20en%20un%202,9%%20interanual
> Zoom
> 
> ...



El Banco de España estima la caída trimestral del PIB en el 2,9% - swissinfo


----------



## Mulder (29 Abr 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿TEF para cortos?, ayer hizo un martillo en un soporte muy importante



TEF está en tendencia bajista a corto, hace nuevos mínimos todos los días y máximos decrecientes, hizo un máximo a principios de enero, bajó y volvió a subir hasta hacer un máximo mucho más abajo el pasado 17 de abril.

No creo que el soporte aguante, de hecho hoy ha abierto por debajo y aun ha hecho un mínimo más abajo, ha terminado por encima por poco, pero debajo del cierre de ayer.


----------



## tonuel (29 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ?Han puesto esto ya en el foro principal? ¿Lo habíais leido?
> 
> 
> 
> El Banco de España estima la caída trimestral del PIB en el 2,9% - swissinfo



A final de año el -10%... nada nuevo bajo el sol... :o



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ?Han puesto esto ya en el foro principal? ¿Lo habíais leido?



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-un-2-9-el-mayor-descenso-de-la-historia.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...012-pib-1er-trimestre-2009-2-9-segun-bde.html


----------



## Speculo (29 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A final de año el -10%... nada nuevo bajo el sol... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



AH, vale. Entonces mañana me pongo largo sin miedo


----------



## evidente (29 Abr 2009)

si las medidas de prevención de una pandemia son ya oficiales, las pharma se beneficiarán enormemente de ello...Roche tiene la licencia del tamiflu hasta el 2016, si no me equivoco.


----------



## tonuel (29 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> AH, vale. Entonces mañana me pongo largo sin miedo



Me referia a los datos del PIB maquillados... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (29 Abr 2009)

evidente dijo:


> si las medidas de prevención de una pandemia son ya oficiales, las pharma se beneficiarán enormemente de ello...Roche tiene la licencia del tamiflu hasta el 2016, si no me equivoco.



Hombre. Digo yo que lo que se venderá será la vacuna que saquen dentro de una semana o dos y, ahora mismo, las mascarillas y el tamiflú, pero no creo que hagan rica a Roche.

A no ser que no saquen la vacuna y la gente empiece a morirse, que entonces ya, ni Roche ni pollas en vinagre.


----------



## Speculo (29 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me referia a los datos del PIB maquillados...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Ya. Por eso digo lo de los largos.


----------



## tonuel (29 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ya. Por eso digo lo de los largos.




Pues avísame por mp que yo también quiero duplicar lo invertido... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> DEFCON 5!!!!!
> 
> .... la WHO lo anunciará en breves momentos
> 
> tendré que ejecutar mi plan ...



*
La OMS ve posible que aumente a 6 el nivel de alerta por pandemia*

La OMS ve posible que aumente a 6 el nivel de alerta por pandemia - 1207110 - 29/04/09 - EcoDiario.es EcoDiario

Saludos...


----------



## evidente (29 Abr 2009)

medicamnetos usados en el tratamiento de la gripe (principio activo - no nombre comercial):
amantadina (Symmetrel) - GlaxoSmithKline
rimantadina (Flumadine) - (Zovirax - Genérico) - ¿?
zanamivir (Relenza) - GlaxoSmithKline
oseltamivir (Tamiflu) - Roche


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Abr 2009)




----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Lo prometidos es.....



Anda que...pensaba que ibas a sacar tu lado cabron,ese que tienes ahi oculto y me encuentro esa foto mas tierna que el osito de mimosin...

Me resultas clavadito a Festivaldelhumor,ambos seres entrañables (que no es malo,que conste)

Por otro lado,a ver si se va todo a la mierda de una vez...me voy a dormir


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Anda que...pensaba que ibas a sacar tu lado cabron,ese que tienes ahi oculto y me encuentro esa foto mas tierna que el osito de mimosin...
> 
> Me resultas clavadito a Festivaldelhumor,ambos seres entrañables (que no es malo,que conste)
> 
> Por otro lado,a ver si se va todo a la mierda de una vez...me voy a dormir



Pues no ibas desencaminado, de hecho si te fijas el post esta editado, porque al principio puse otra imagen que cogí a voleo.... pero al colgarla me di cuenta de que aparte de estar muy Wena tenía un escote cuando menos excesivo, así que en menos de dos segundos fue editada y por su puesto por la ley del pendulo pasamos al otro extremo. Son los terribles tiempos de lo "politicamente correcto".


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Que síiiiii que te pongo el enlace a la otra aaaaafoooootoooo, ademas ahora que la acabo de ver con mas calma me parece que es de Azpiri.

http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/6012/bruja2zw.jpg


----------



## awai (30 Abr 2009)

Vaya día de subidas! y yo en un hotel y robando la wifi a alguien, algun día volvere a mi casa ^_^


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

awai dijo:


> Vaya día de subidas! y yo en un hotel y robando la wifi a alguien, algun día volvere a mi casa ^_^



No te preocupes en casos de enganchados como nosotros el juez entendera perfectamente que ha sido un Hurto Famelico, por lo tanto eximente por estado de necesidad.


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Abr 2009)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cada-3-grandes-bancos-usa-supera-el-test.html


----------



## awai (30 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> No te preocupes en casos de enganchados como nosotros el juez entendera perfectamente que ha sido un Hurto Famelico, por lo tanto eximente por estado de necesidad.



Jejeje ya te digo, pero vamos, deberian hacer que los 3g funcionaran bien, tengo aqui uno de vodafone y uno de orange, y los joputas no van nada bien, por eso robo la wifi.

Un juez con dos dedos de frente diria que esta justificado 

Por cierto, unos cuantos pasaran un buen puente con las plusvalias de hoy


EDITO PARA DAR UN NOTICIÓN!!!!!!!

Acaban de modificar el formato del economista, menos naranjita y más formal, me gusta


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> pues el resto de la gente sigue con lo suyo ,sus fibonachis,sus rayas etc...etc eso si he encontrado un archivo bastante interesante sobre como operar en caso de encontrarte un gran gap en contra
> 
> http://www.kostarof.es/kostarof/img/rt/imgnot/Como_salir_de_un_desastre.doc
> 
> hala, a dormir que me voy!



Hay que decir respecto a esto que yo tengo estudiado durante todo el 2007 y todo el 2008 que, alrededor del 80% de los casos, los gaps de apertura del Stoxx se cierran antes de las 10 de la mañana, el 96% durante el mismo día y el 4% no llega a cerrarse en el mismo día, aunque un porcentaje considerable se cierra al día siguiente o en los 7 días siguientes.

Es una estrategia muy buena para sacarle dinero al mercado y además bien cubierto contra equívocos, aunque los días que no se llega a cerrar el drawdown es considerable, y es mejor cerrarse pronto a esperar que se de la vuelta.

Recuerden que a veces les he dicho que es mejor aprender a no perder en vez de aprender a ganar.


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Para mañana solo cuatro cosas que voy a tener trabajo:

1 Do you remember? 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1589278-post35053.html

2 Abrochense los cinturones:

Editar.... quien leches ha cambiado el video?????????????????????, uy 


3 Suerte a todos

4 El Robocó.

Edito: los futuros yankis ya empiezan la fiesta a esta hora: -1.75 867.25


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (30 Abr 2009)

3,94%


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Parece que al final han decidido que hoy es un buen día para seguir repartiendo papel, así que nada, yo neutral hasta que los amigos de ual strit decidan lo que van a hacer, mucho cuidado hoy con el cierre... me parece flipante el rostro que le echan, sobre todo despues de ver los dos comunicados que ha enseñado azkunaveteya, yo andaría con mucho cuidado, estamos en un punto en el que tanto la subida como la bajada puede ser brutal, ni idea lo que pasará al final supongo que lo dejaran en todo lo alto y a esperar lo que pasa el puente con la gripe.

Por cierto el gap hoy toda la pinta de ser al alza...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Abr 2009)

Buenos días...

Yo para comenzar he cerrado mi largo en el Stoxx que no lo veo muy claro. El gap lo tenemos por abajo, y el de ayer (tb por abajo) no lo cerramos...
El S&P fuera de horas se ha vuelto a estrellar contra el 880, ha tocado el 879,5... 
El IBEX está a 10 puntitos de tocar su MM200 (al menos la que me da el prorealtime)...

Hagan juego, Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Abr 2009)

La encuesta va asi:

Mulder-------------------------B----- -1
LCASC-------------------------A----- +1
Carolus------------------------B----- -1
Speculo------------------------A----- +1
Percebo------------------------B----- -1
pecata minuta------------------A----- +1
Wataru_------------------------B-------0 <--------¿¿¿¿¿???????
Festival del humor---------------B----- -1
Bayne -------------------------B------ -1


Wataru, aclara qué has querido votar, bajista o neutral, porque no me aclaro.

Gente que votó en encuestas anteriores y que todavía no ha votado:

Benditaliquidez (votaré por la tarde o mañana por la mañana, que estoy vigilando el $/€)
Chollero
Sleepwalk
Chameleon
Carvil
Xavigomis
Borjita Burbujas
Starkiller
evidente
tonuel
Otropepito
Hanibal lecter
Azkunaveteya
Stuyvesant
Burbujeador
Hagen
Monsterspeculator
DR Lecter

No hace falta que se vote ahora porque el S&P está en un momento interesante, pero que a nadie se le olvide, cuantos más seamos mejor, más representativa será.


----------



## Claca (30 Abr 2009)

Buenos días!

Claca vota bajista en la encuesta. 9450 como mucho y hostión del 15. Suerte a todos!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (30 Abr 2009)

buenos dias abrimos en positive,con poquito volumen
cortos en 9015 y a ver que pasa


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

Pues nada,yo como soy un ansioso he dado una orden a mercado para el San en la apertura.A 7,07 ha entrado...confiando en una apertura absurda mas que nada 

Ah,pues parece que tira la cosa


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Abr 2009)

*S&P500 882,5...*

Cuidado con el movimiento que vendrá ahora, hacia arriba o hacia abajo será violento...

Saludos....

Edito: Máximo en 887,5...


----------



## kierevelos (30 Abr 2009)

Se han pasado los 9.000 puntos del IBEX..................


Continua la emoción


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

Fuera a 7,16...me voy superando,13 minutos escasos 

Demasiado rapido me temo...


----------



## rosonero (30 Abr 2009)

Joer!!!!!!! Apolo como la has clavado, parece que ahora se frena la subida y da marcha atrás.


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2009)

A los buenos días!

La verdad es que no se que le ven uds. a GAM teniendo FCC, grandes alegrías y tremendos lloros a tan solo un tick de distancia 

Para deportistas de riesgo, no apto para usuarios de marcapasos.


----------



## Mckensy (30 Abr 2009)

Joder con NHH, es impresionante la subida que esta haciendo estas últimas semanas. el tema de la gripe parace no afectar a las hoteleras.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

Mckensy dijo:


> Joder con NHH, es impresionante la subida que esta haciendo estas últimas semanas. el tema de la gripe parace no afectar a las hoteleras.



El caso es que desde que el señor speculo dijo que se habia metido las miro de vez en cuando por curiosidad...y si,desde luego es impactante

7,21...soy un ansioso,ciertamente


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Abr 2009)

Esto es increible, ecobolsa no funciona y el broker de ING me da sólo la cotización del cierre de ayer.

¿Qué pasa que no quieren que la gente venda con subidón o que?


----------



## Mckensy (30 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Esto es increible, ecobolsa no funciona y el broker de ING me da sólo la cotización del cierre de ayer.
> 
> ¿Qué pasa que no quieren que la gente venda con subidón o que?



Si, ING no actualiza, no sé que debe pasar. En cambio, con Interdin no hay problema.


----------



## Speculo (30 Abr 2009)

Mckensy dijo:


> Joder con NHH, es impresionante la subida que esta haciendo estas últimas semanas. el tema de la gripe parace no afectar a las hoteleras.



Yo le veo recorrido hasta los 4,10, por lo menos. Ahí se va a parar y creo que para un buen rato.
Hoy era buena la entrada por encima de 3,50 para pillar un tramito al alza si se tiene un buen fuelle en el corazón, pero ya no creo que se deba meter nadie que valore su estado de salud a corto plazo hasta que no se vea cómo se comportan los 4,10.

Edito: Por cierto, la resistencia de los 9030 con la que se está pegando el Ibex es muy importante. Más de lo que parece. Se ha pegado con ella en varias ocasiones y no ha conseguido pasarla nunca. atentos a ese punto porque nos pueden llevar a los 9.200/9.300 .


----------



## javso (30 Abr 2009)

Hey, hey, hey!!! Iberdrola a punto de llegar a 6 euros, empiezo a ver la luz al final del tunel.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Abr 2009)

Me cago en todo,otra vez a palmar,no se si cerrar los cortos o aguantar...


----------



## rosonero (30 Abr 2009)

Había pensado en dar el golpe con Zeltia que ayer subió bien, pues hoy baja el 1% : Menos mal que he tenido las manos quietecitas 

Parece que ya se ha vendido todo el pescado !!! Ahora qué? ¿laterales hasta la apertura americana? Que aburrimiento


----------



## Speculo (30 Abr 2009)

Otra cosa.
Un valor que llama la atención por la entrada fuerte de tiburones en las últimas dos sesiones: EADS. 
Igual es un poco tarde para meterse, pero me gustaría que me comentarais algo sobre el valor, el que lo conozca mejor que yo. Sólo veo su gráfica y me gusta.


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

Buenos días!

REE parece que puede dar una sorpresa, solo para atrevidos!


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Abr 2009)

Buenos días ^___^!

Benditaliquidez, juas pues he metido la pata, pensaba que las opciones eran A-B o C y los números, los aciertos o derrotas y claro como es mi primera vez puse 0. Te lo miro y corrijo.

Hannibal, depende de la pasta que tengas metida... yo tengo un corto de ayer en IBE en 5.87, pero estoy tranquilo, primero porque son 2 mil acc. y una perdida de 400 o un poco más la asumo, mientras no llegue a eso, espero.

Speculo, acertaste con la resistencia de 9033, seguramente la superaremos... pero hay pelea.

He cerrado un largo en POP 6.19-6.23, que le cuesta subir al jodio, con lo fácil que baja.

Un saludo a todos y que tengáis buen día.


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

Dentro de REE a 31,35€


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Abr 2009)

(Ampliación) El grupo Antena 3 ganó 8,1 millones hasta marzo, un 74,2% menos, por la caída de la publicidad. europapress.es


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> (Ampliación) El grupo Antena 3 ganó 8,1 millones hasta marzo, un 74,2% menos, por la caída de la publicidad. europapress.es



¿es mi paranoia o tu avatar ha cambiado?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Abr 2009)

Ya tengo el prorealtime, ¿alguno sabe como se saca el konkorde de las narices?, no lo veo por ningún sitio.

He ido a la página del prorealtime, lo he descargado, me dice que ya esta incorporado a mi cuenta pero yo sigo sin verlo.

¿¿¿?¿?¿?¿¿:

Por cierto, que no me ha hecho falta registrarme en prorealtime, al parecer son los mismos que los de ecobolsa, ya estaba registrado con datos falsos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ya tengo el prorealtime, ¿alguno sabe como se saca el konkorde de las narices?, no lo veo por ningún sitio.
> 
> He ido a la página del prorealtime, lo he descargado, me dice que ya esta incorporado a mi cuenta pero yo sigo sin verlo.
> 
> ...



Pues yo si que lo veo, solo lo instalé de la página que puso festivaldelhumor ayer....

Saludos...

PD: Sal y vuelve a entrar...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues yo si que lo veo, solo lo instalé de la página que puso festivaldelhumor ayer....
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Sal y vuelve a entrar...



Ya he probado a salir y volver a entrar y nada.

¿Cuál es la página esa?

Yo he buscado en donde pone indicador/backtest y no lo veo por ningún lado.

Agradecería explicación para tontos, tipo "vas a la pestaña tal y le das al botón cual..."


----------



## pepon26 (30 Abr 2009)

El FUturo del Ibex cerrará hoy Jueves sobre los 9000 puntos.

El Lunes abrirá con gap de 200 puntos directamente en 9200.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dentro de REE a 31,35€



Buenisima oportunidad

Yo lo estoy pensando 

SAN vendidas a 7,07, adios tito botín , te echare de menos...


----------



## pepon26 (30 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> buenos dias abrimos en positive,con poquito volumen
> cortos en 9015 y a ver que pasa



Me encanta que haya cortos...

Para que un mercado suba con fuerza necesita que haya muchossss cortos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> El FUturo del Ibex cerrará hoy Jueves sobre los 9000 puntos.
> 
> El Lunes abrirá con gap de 200 puntos directamente en 9200.



¿Es el cacahuete que te pedíamos?

Si es así, thanks.


----------



## pepon26 (30 Abr 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Buenisima oportunidad
> 
> Yo lo estoy pensando
> 
> SAN vendidas a 7,07, adios tito botín , te echare de menos...




Mañana paga dividendo el SAN. El Lunes creo que va a recuperar todo el dividendo pagado.


----------



## tonuel (30 Abr 2009)

Estoy destrozado... esta tarde me iré al campo a ver si me recupero de todo esto... 



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Estoy destrozado... esta tarde me iré al campo a ver si me recupero de todo esto...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Vota en la encuesta antes de irte, que luego si no tienes conexión te quedas sin votar.

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de mayo:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 8.891,30*+ 3%= 9.158,04)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 8.891,30*- 3%= 8.624,56)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 9.158,04 y 8.624,56)

Mulder-------------------------B----- -1
LCASC-------------------------A----- +1
Carolus------------------------B----- -1
Speculo------------------------A----- +1
Percebo------------------------B----- -1
pecata minuta------------------A----- +1
Wataru_------------------------B-------0 <--------¿¿¿¿¿???????
Festival del humor---------------B----- -1
Bayne -------------------------B------ -1
Claca--------------------------B------ -1


----------



## pepon26 (30 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Estoy destrozado... esta tarde me iré al campo a ver si me recupero de todo esto...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



¿Va contra tu religión ponerte largo?

o acaso, lo que va contra tu religión es ganar dinero....

Lo que va contra mi religión es PERDER DINERO.


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

Tonuel... hay que cambiar la manera de pensar, esta semana -tengo unas plusvalias realizadas muy buenas- otras las tengo latentes -VERTICE360º- hace unos minutos he vendido todas las CINTRAs que me quedaban en la cartera, 3,84 ---> 4,11€

Y ahora estoy con REE.


----------



## pepon26 (30 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Vota en la encuesta antes de irte, que luego si no tienes conexión te quedas sin votar.
> 
> El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de mayo:
> 
> ...



Mi voto es A.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Abr 2009)

Pepon, vota en la encuesta, aunque ya has dejado claro que estás alcista ¿te pongo una A?

¿Nadie me ayuda con el ProRealTime y el Konkorde?

Edito, oído cocina:


El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de mayo:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 8.891,30*+ 3%= 9.158,04)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 8.891,30*- 3%= 8.624,56)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 9.158,04 y 8.624,56)

Mulder-------------------------B----- -1
LCASC-------------------------A----- +1
Carolus------------------------B----- -1
Speculo------------------------A----- +1
Percebo------------------------B----- -1
pecata minuta------------------A----- +1
Wataru_------------------------B-------0 <--------¿¿¿¿¿???????
Festival del humor---------------B----- -1
Bayne -------------------------B------ -1
Claca--------------------------B------ -1
Pepon26-----------------------A----- +1

Vota Tonuel, pásate al lado oscuro, vota A, hay que ser flexible como un junco, be water my friend, be market my friend.

Empty your mind, Tonuel, be formless, shapeless, like market. 

Market can flow or it can crash. Be market my friend.


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez... no entiendo para que son los números, llámame inútil, pero ni idea, solo veo claras las opciones A-B-C.

Pepon, por lo que he podido leer, en este hilo hay variedad de opciones... largos, cortos... e inclusive ambos. Con respeto, claro está.

Tu tono no me agrada... por favor, mantengamos el buen rollo. Por cierto, no voy a ensuciar el hilo con discusiones, así que habiendo dado la mía, lo dejo estar.

Un saludo


----------



## pepon26 (30 Abr 2009)

*Os recuerdo que según nuestro Sistema Experto el Ibex se va a 11350 en 3 meses.*


----------



## tonuel (30 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Vota en la encuesta antes de irte, que luego si no tienes conexión te quedas sin votar.



El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de mayo:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 8.891,30*+ 3%= 9.158,04)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 8.891,30*- 3%= 8.624,56)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 9.158,04 y 8.624,56)

Mulder-------------------------B----- -1
LCASC-------------------------A----- +1
Carolus------------------------B----- -1
Speculo------------------------A----- +1
Percebo------------------------B----- -1
pecata minuta------------------A----- +1
Wataru_------------------------B-------0 <--------¿¿¿¿¿???????
Festival del humor---------------B----- -1
Bayne -------------------------B------ -1
Claca--------------------------B------ -1
tonuel-------------------------B------- -1




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (30 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> ¿Va contra tu religión ponerte largo?
> 
> o acaso, lo que va contra tu religión es ganar dinero....
> 
> Lo que va contra mi religión es PERDER DINERO.




Yo no he perdido dinero... lo que me falta es la alegria de ver desplomarse el ibex... 




donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... hay que cambiar la manera de pensar, esta semana -tengo unas plusvalias realizadas muy buenas- otras las tengo latentes -VERTICE360º- hace unos minutos he vendido todas las CINTRAs que me quedaban en la cartera, 3,84 ---> 4,11€
> 
> Y ahora estoy con REE.




Ponerse largo es de antipatriotas... :o





pepon26 dijo:


> *Os recuerdo que según nuestro Sistema Experto el Ibex se va a 11350 en 3 meses.*





Si cojo tu sistema de ejperto no dejo ni las cenizas... sin acritud... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

Mulder-------------------------B----- -1
LCASC-------------------------A----- +1
Carolus------------------------B----- -1
Speculo------------------------A----- +1
Percebo------------------------B----- -1
pecata minuta------------------A----- +1
Wataru_------------------------B-------0 <--------¿¿¿¿¿???????
Festival del humor---------------B----- -1
Bayne -------------------------B------ -1
Claca--------------------------B------ -1
tonuel-------------------------B------- -1
DP ----------------------------C------- +1


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Abr 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Benditaliquidez... no entiendo para que son los números, llámame inútil, pero ni idea, solo veo claras las opciones A-B-C.
> 
> Pepon, por lo que he podido leer, en este hilo hay variedad de opciones... largos, cortos... e inclusive ambos. Con respeto, claro está.
> 
> ...



Es muy fácil, lo que importa es el voto (A,B o C), es que luego con los votos hago un indicador de sentimiento, el voto A (alcista) vale +1, el voto B (bajista) vale -1 y el voto C (neutral) vale 0.

Si tu eres bajista tienes que poner un -1, es así de fácil, luego calculo la media de los votos.

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de mayo:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 8.891,30*+ 3%= 9.158,04)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 8.891,30*- 3%= 8.624,56)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 9.158,04 y 8.624,56)

Mulder-------------------------B----- -1
LCASC-------------------------A----- +1
Carolus------------------------B----- -1
Speculo------------------------A----- +1
Percebo------------------------B----- -1
pecata minuta------------------A----- +1
Wataru_------------------------B----- -1
Festival del humor---------------B----- -1
Bayne -------------------------B------ -1
Claca--------------------------B------ -1
Pepon26-----------------------A----- +1
tonuel-------------------------B------- -1
DP ----------------------------C------- +1 

Suma--------------------------------- -3
Indicador----------------------------- -0,23

Tonuel, fiel a tu estilo.


----------



## pepon26 (30 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo no he perdido dinero... lo que me falta es la alegria de ver desplomarse el ibex...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estando corto habrás ganado mucho dinero....

Nosotros por nuestra parte hemos ganado mas de 5 millones en los ultimos dos meses.

A la Bolsa le suda la polla la economia, y si está alcista, a subirse al carro con todas las fuerzas.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... hay que cambiar la manera de pensar, esta semana -tengo unas plusvalias realizadas muy buenas- otras las tengo latentes -VERTICE360º- hace unos minutos he vendido todas las CINTRAs que me quedaban en la cartera, 3,84 ---> 4,11€
> 
> Y ahora estoy con REE.



¿hasta donde crees que puedes llegar las acciones en REE?


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

Estoy a la espera de seguir ampliando posiciones, he entrado con 1000, quizás los buenos resultados están descontados, en mi opinión, está acc no ha recuperado todo lo perdido con las actuales subidas, mi PO a corto 34,10€


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Estando corto habrás ganado mucho dinero....
> 
> Nosotros por nuestra parte hemos ganado mas de 5 millones en los ultimos dos meses.
> 
> A la Bolsa le suda la polla la economia, y si está alcista, a subirse al carro con todas las fuerzas.



¿Vosotros?, ¿de cuánta gente estás hablando?, ¿entre cuántos ha tocado repartir?

Rentabilidad sobre capital incial, que es lo que me pone a mí los dientes largos, ¿con apalancamiento?, ¿sin apalancamiento?

Joder, con lo de la chorrada del "be market, my friend" he buscado frases de Bruce Lee y algunas son buenísimas, se pueden aplicar a la bolsa y todo:

Bruce Lee - Wikiquote

Me gusta esta: "Yo no te estoy enseñando nada, solo te ayudo a que te conozcas a ti mismo"


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Abr 2009)

Joder, Donpepito, has puesto C pero no has puesto 0, ¿votas C?

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de mayo:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 8.891,30*+ 3%= 9.158,04)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 8.891,30*- 3%= 8.624,56)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 9.158,04 y 8.624,56)

Mulder-------------------------B----- -1
LCASC-------------------------A----- +1
Carolus------------------------B----- -1
Speculo------------------------A----- +1
Percebo------------------------B----- -1
pecata minuta------------------A----- +1
Wataru_------------------------B----- -1
Festival del humor---------------B----- -1
Bayne -------------------------B------ -1
Claca--------------------------B------ -1
Pepon26-----------------------A----- +1
tonuel-------------------------B------- -1
DP ----------------------------C------- +1 <-----------¿¿???


----------



## pepon26 (30 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Vosotros?, ¿de cuánta gente estás hablando?, ¿entre cuántos ha tocado repartir?
> 
> Rentabilidad sobre capital incial, que es lo que me pone a mí los dientes largos, ¿con apalancamiento?, ¿sin apalancamiento?
> 
> ...



Te voy a contestar a todas esas preguntas, sin acritud.

¿Cuantos somos? YO MISMO. Hablar de nosotros queda mas elegante.

Capital employed: 3 million Euro.

Overnight position: 220 IBEX PLUS FUTURES.

Profits: 5.7 million € at yesterday´s close.

Rentabilidad: close to 200% en dos meses.


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de mayo:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 8.891,30*+ 3%= 9.158,04)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 8.891,30*- 3%= 8.624,56)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 9.158,04 y 8.624,56)

Mulder-------------------------B----- -1
LCASC-------------------------A----- +1
Carolus------------------------B----- -1
Speculo------------------------A----- +1
Percebo------------------------B----- -1
pecata minuta------------------A----- +1
Wataru_------------------------B----- -1
Festival del humor---------------B----- -1
Bayne -------------------------B------ -1
Claca--------------------------B------ -1
Pepon26-----------------------A----- +1
tonuel-------------------------B------- -1
DP ----------------------------C------- 0


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Te voy a contestar a todas esas preguntas, sin acritud.
> 
> ¿Cuantos somos? YO MISMO. Hablar de nosotros queda mas elegante.
> 
> ...



Así que +200 en dos meses y el Ibex a subido un 35%, ¿apalancado 10 veces más o menos?, porque supongo que no habrás pillado la subida justo, justo desde abajo, habrás ido abriendo posiciones poco a poco, ¿no?

Yo hice eso con Repsol, pero claro, no con 3 millones de euros.

¿Cuánto llevas operando?, ¿esos tres millones provienen de la bolsa?

Yo sigo largo, pero claro yo no voy apalancado.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2009)

Aqui va mi pronostico

Mulder-------------------------B----- -1
LCASC-------------------------A----- +1
Carolus------------------------B----- -1
Speculo------------------------A----- +1
Percebo------------------------B----- -1
pecata minuta------------------A----- +1
Wataru_------------------------B----- -1
Festival del humor---------------B----- -1
Bayne -------------------------B------ -1
Claca--------------------------B------ -1
Pepon26-----------------------A----- +1
tonuel-------------------------B------- -1
DP ----------------------------C------- 0
Pepitoria-----------------------C------- 0


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

No te preocupes, cuando hay capital es más fácil generar plusvalías, además si hacemos de gestor con el dinero de otros, se duerme mejor, yo puedo operar hasta 1,5M al mes sin problemas, pero no me la juego.


----------



## rosonero (30 Abr 2009)

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de mayo:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 8.891,30*+ 3%= 9.158,04)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 8.891,30*- 3%= 8.624,56)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 9.158,04 y 8.624,56)

Mulder-------------------------B----- -1
LCASC-------------------------A----- +1
Carolus------------------------B----- -1
Speculo------------------------A----- +1
Percebo------------------------B----- -1
pecata minuta------------------A----- +1
Wataru_------------------------B----- -1
Festival del humor---------------B----- -1
Bayne -------------------------B------ -1
Claca--------------------------B------ -1
Pepon26-----------------------A----- +1
tonuel-------------------------B------- -1
DP ----------------------------C------- 0
Pepitoria-----------------------C------- 0
rosonero ----------------------A------- -1

Aunque pueda parecer contradictorio A vs -1, es lo que pienso, estaremos más arriba en el Ibex pero no puedo dejar de pensar que todo esto es una gran obra de teatro y que por fundamentales debería bajar.

Edito para poner a Pepitoria


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

Jazztel PLC (JAZ.MC) anunció el miércoles por la tarde que emitirá 50,346 millones de nuevas acciones, equivalentes al 3,38% de su capital actual, de acuerdo con un hecho relevante comunicado a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores. 

La emisión de estos títulos se realizará a partir del miércoles y se debe al pago de los intereses de los bonos convertibles de abril de 2005 colocados por Jazztel. 

El precio de referencia para el calculo del interés anual de los bonos y que ha condicionado el número de acciones a emitir se ha fijado en EUR 0,2813, la media ponderada de la cotización de Jazztel en los cinco últimos días.


----------



## pepon26 (30 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Así que +200 en dos meses y el Ibex a subido un 35%, ¿apalancado 10 veces más o menos?, porque supongo que no habrás pillado la subida justo, justo desde abajo, habrás ido abriendo posiciones poco a poco, ¿no?
> 
> Yo hice eso con Repsol, pero claro, no con 3 millones de euros.
> 
> ...




Llevo desde 1990 en los mercados. petróleo, bonos, materias primas, Bolsa, inmobiliario....

Todo mi dinero (y modestamente te digo que soy rico) proviene de la especulación en Bolsa o inmobiliaria (anatema!!!!!, pero lo reconozco, he ganado algun milloncejo especulando con la vivienda tb).


----------



## rosonero (30 Abr 2009)

El Ibex ha roto definitivamente los 9033 que antes se comentaban por aquí pero no acaba de dispararse. ¿Necesitamos un empujón del eurostoxx y/o que abrán los americanos?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Abr 2009)

Entiendo que votas A, rosonero, la cosa va así:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 8.891,30*+ 3%= 9.158,04)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 8.891,30*- 3%= 8.624,56)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 9.158,04 y 8.624,56)

Mulder-------------------------B----- -1
LCASC-------------------------A----- +1
Carolus------------------------B----- -1
Speculo------------------------A----- +1
Percebo------------------------B----- -1
pecata minuta------------------A----- +1
Wataru_------------------------B----- -1
Festival del humor---------------B----- -1
Bayne -------------------------B------ -1
Claca--------------------------B------ -1
Pepon26-----------------------A----- +1
tonuel-------------------------B------- -1
DP ----------------------------C------- 0
Pepitoria-----------------------C------- 0
rosonero ----------------------A------- -1

Suma--------------------------------- -5
Indicador----------------------------- -0,33


----------



## pepon26 (30 Abr 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> El Ibex ha roto definitivamente los 9033 que antes se comentaban por aquí pero no acaba de dispararse. ¿Necesitamos un empujón del eurostoxx y/o que abrán los americanos?




Apunta. 
Lunes: Ibex abre con gap de 200 puntos.

Estais avisados!!


----------



## tonuel (30 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Estando corto habrás ganado mucho dinero...




Pues no... porque además de novato no me gusta jugar con el dinero..., de momento en el banco me lo guardan calentito... :o





pepon26 dijo:


> Nosotros por nuestra parte hemos ganado mas de 5 millones en los ultimos dos meses.




Pues igual te llega para invitarnos a unas cañas... 




pepon26 dijo:


> A la Bolsa le suda la polla la economia, y si está alcista, a subirse al carro con todas las fuerzas.




En eso estoy de acuerdo... nos vemos en los 3500... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Llevo desde 1990 en los mercados. petróleo, bonos, materias primas, Bolsa, inmobiliario....
> 
> Todo mi dinero (y modestamente te digo que soy rico) proviene de la especulación en Bolsa o inmobiliaria (anatema!!!!!, pero lo reconozco, he ganado algun milloncejo especulando con la vivienda tb).




Muchos años de trayectoria, si señor, sin pretender ser indiscreto, el patrimonio original ha sido heredado, o eres un selfman?


----------



## rosonero (30 Abr 2009)

Si voto A, me aplico la teoría del sentimiento contrario a mi mismo.

En si, solo hago intradía porque soy incapaz de convencerme que con todo lo que pasa la bolsa pueda seguir subiendo en general, sino sería tan fácil como haber comprado SAN en 6 y tumbarse a esperar.


----------



## tonuel (30 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Llevo desde 1990 en los mercados. petróleo, bonos, materias primas, Bolsa, inmobiliario....
> 
> *Todo mi dinero *(y modestamente te digo que soy rico) *proviene de la especulación en Bolsa o inmobiliaria* (anatema!!!!!, pero lo reconozco,* he ganado algun milloncejo especulando con la vivienda tb*).




Si no postearas en el hilo del ibex pediria tu excomunión foril... 




Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Llevo desde 1990 en los mercados. petróleo, bonos, materias primas, Bolsa, inmobiliario....
> 
> Todo mi dinero (y modestamente te digo que soy rico) proviene de la especulación en Bolsa o inmobiliaria (anatema!!!!!, pero lo reconozco, he ganado algun milloncejo especulando con la vivienda tb).



Ya veo, por lo que has contado has sido profesional (por cuenta ajena) del mundillo.

¿Se puede ganar dinero de forma continuada sin haber sido "cocinero antes que fraile"?

¿O tarde o temprano caes en alguna trampa?, es que hay mucho mito con lo del intradia que fabrica millonarios, ¿tu haces intradías?, corrígeme si me equivoco pero yo creo que la única forma de batir al mercado a largo plazo (aparte de ir superapalancado y tener suerte), es invertir como poco a un mes vista o así.


----------



## rosonero (30 Abr 2009)

No la he publicado antes porque estaba algo acojonado.

Entrada en GAMESA a 14.00 x 1000, ahora ha superado los 14.04 donde había miles de títulos en oferta, pensaba hacer un viaje de 15 o 20 céntimos pero claro con Pepon26 por aquí hablando de millones y gaps de 2 puntos para el lunes casi me hace sentir cobarde 

Si sale bien se lo dedico a Apolo a quien tan malos días le ha dado GAMESA.


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

Te puedo poner el ejemplo de inversores con millones de EUR, donde más dinero han ganado ha sido recomprando empresas y maquillando para vender a fondos de capital, hay fondos que ni te imaginas los millones de EUR que disponen para comprar empresas TECH y sobre todo las relacionadas con desarrollo -SOFT- plataformas TEL MOVIL.


----------



## pepon26 (30 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Muchos años de trayectoria, si señor, sin pretender ser indiscreto, el patrimonio original ha sido heredado, o eres un selfman?




Al principio empecé de estratega , luego pasé al trading por cuenta propia.

Al principio empecé en un banco (he estado en varios en LDN, NY y Madrid), despues me independicé y lo hago para mi.

No he heredado un duro.


----------



## pepon26 (30 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ya veo, por lo que has contado has sido profesional (por cuenta ajena) del mundillo.
> 
> ¿Se puede ganar dinero de forma continuada sin haber sido "cocinero antes que fraile"?
> 
> ¿O tarde o temprano caes en alguna trampa?, es que hay mucho mito con lo del intradia que fabrica millonarios, ¿tu haces intradías?, corrígeme si me equivoco pero yo creo que la única forma de batir al mercado a largo plazo (aparte de ir superapalancado y tener suerte), es invertir como poco a un mes vista o así.



El trading es muy dificil y ganar dinero en el, poca gente es capaz de hacerlo.

Yo tengo una posición estratégica (220 contratos largos) y no la suelo tocar en el dia. Hago muchiiisimo intradia mas que nada para captar la respiración del mercado, pero menos que antes (cuando hacia bono español habia dias en que hacia mas de 30.000 contratos).
Sólo opero en derivados: es la manera mas rápida de ganar dinero.


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Al principio empecé de estratega , luego pasé al trading por cuenta propia.
> 
> Al principio empecé en un banco (he estado en varios en LDN, NY y Madrid), despues me independicé y lo hago para mi.
> 
> No he heredado un duro.



Gracias por compartir los detalles de tus inicios con el resto de seguidores.... eres economista de profesión, por un casual?

Todos los días hay numerosas oportunidades de inversión, solo hay que tener claro una cosa... ejecutar y no quedarse mirando, como si se tratase de una película.


----------



## pepon26 (30 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Gracias por compartir los detalles de tus inicios con el resto de seguidores.... eres economista de profesión, por un casual?
> 
> Todos los días hay numerosas oportunidades de inversión, solo hay que tener claro una cosa... ejecutar y no quedarse mirando, como si se tratase de una película.




Soy matematico.


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

Pepitoria, por ahora REE va tomando posiciones... +2,00% parece que no me he equivocado... por ahora.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> El trading es muy dificil y ganar dinero en el, poca gente es capaz de hacerlo.
> 
> Yo tengo una posición estratégica (220 contratos largos) y no la suelo tocar en el dia. Hago muchiiisimo intradia mas que nada para captar la respiración del mercado, pero menos que antes (cuando hacia bono español habia dias en que hacia mas de 30.000 contratos).
> Sólo opero en derivados: es la manera mas rápida de ganar dinero.



A ver si me aclaro, tienes los 220 como campo base y el trading lo haces aumentando y disminuyendo esa posición.

¿Y en la fase bajista te sales completamente de la bolsa o tienes posición bajista a largo plazo?

Que conste que no te pregunto ni el sistema que usas ni nada sólo el "estilo" que utilizas.

¿Lees otros foros de bolsa?, ¿somos una pandilla de pardillos, que opinas?, no te cortes.

¿Consejos?


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pepitoria, por ahora REE va tomando posiciones... +2,00% parece que no me he equivocado... por ahora.



Eres un crack

Yo he visto las gráficas y estaba en la duda esta mañana, pero tu me lo has confirmado. Esto por lo menos da para 34 euros.


----------



## Speculo (30 Abr 2009)

Me parece que hay que ir pensando en contratar algún corto. 
No como los de Mulder, claro, unos buenos, de los que bajan


----------



## rosonero (30 Abr 2009)

Fuera de GAM a 14.15, un trabajito rápido y limpio


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Soy matematico.



El otro día estuve mirando una web en la que se afirmaba que se pueden encontrar puntos de salida y entrada en el mercado determinando cuándo los precios comienzan a moverse "de forma browniana" o en forma de "vuelo de levy".

No me quedó claro si el punto de entrada/salida es cuando pasa de browniano a vuelo de levy y viceversa o cuando pasa de tener tendencia a moverse de forma aleatoria.

¿Tú utilizas modelos "raros" o cosas de andar por casa?

Es que yo la licenciatura de matemáticas muchas ganas de estudiarla no tengo


----------



## pepon26 (30 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> A ver si me aclaro, tienes los 220 como campo base y el trading lo haces aumentando y disminuyendo esa posición.
> 
> ¿Y en la fase bajista te sales completamente de la bolsa o tienes posición bajista a largo plazo?
> 
> ...



Exacto. Intradia suelo coger otros 100 o 150 contratos mas (largos o cortos) según veo el dia., y por otra parte estoytodo el rato picando (maldita ludopatia!!!!).

En la fase bajista me pongo corto estrategicamente y sigo cacharreando. En Enero-Fe-marzo sólo gané 200.000 (cogí peor el mercado).

En los foros de Bolsa hay mucho aficionado y pocas opiniones son realmente de peso.
Yo he sido cocinero antes que fraile y sé que en Bolsa sólo puedes hacer caso0 a muy, muy poca gente....

Me gusta este foro porque en el se ha clavado la burbuja inmobiliaria (me interesa el tema muchisimo porque soy uno de esos inversoreh con bastantes propiedades...).

Bajo mi punto de vista, un error de la gente de este foro es que piensa que porque la economia esté jodida la Bolsa lo estará tb, craso error!!. La Bolsa va por libre.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Abr 2009)

Gamesa va a estar subiendo hasta que publique resultados, estaba claro, la mayor empresa del sector publica resultados buenos y quedan dos semanas para que publique Gamesa...

DOS SEMANAS DE RUMOR, con informarse si algún otro grande del sector publica entre medias para controlar riesgos...

Y no digo que yo tenga cojones para entrar ahora, pero Apolo había entrado de pura chiripa antes de conocerse la noticia y va y se sale.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Al principio empecé de estratega , luego pasé al trading por cuenta propia.
> 
> Al principio empecé en un banco (he estado en varios en LDN, NY y Madrid), despues me independicé y lo hago para mi.
> 
> No he heredado un duro.



A mi lo que me sorprende es que un tio que afirma ganar 5 millones de € (en dos mesecitos ademas) sienta la necesidad de venir a un foro a contarlo y vacilar un poco,que me parece que es el principal objetivo de la intervencion,cuando con esas cantidades puedes hacerlo face to face,que siempre mola mas 

Coño,es que si al menos fuera como Don Pepito,otro acaudalado del foro,que publica sus movimientos y se ve que los clava...


----------



## Bayne (30 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Mañana paga dividendo el SAN. El Lunes creo que va a recuperar todo el dividendo pagado.



Joder, y yo pensando en ponerme corto, nada, me acochino en tablas...


----------



## Bayne (30 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> *Os recuerdo que según nuestro Sistema Experto el Ibex se va a 11350 en 3 meses.*



No prevéis ninguna deblace de llegar a los 6.000? de 3.500 ya ni hablo...


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

Vaya maquinon soy,me meto en San a 7,26..y el resto ya se puede ver...:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya maquinon soy,me meto en San a 7,26..y el resto ya se puede ver...:



Escapa cuando puedas, amigo


----------



## pepon26 (30 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A mi lo que me sorprende es que un tio que afirma ganar 5 millones de € (en dos mesecitos ademas) sienta la necesidad de venir a un foro a contarlo y vacilar un poco,que me parece que es el principal objetivo de la intervencion,cuando con esas cantidades puedes hacerlo face to face,que siempre mola mas
> 
> Coño,es que si al menos fuera como Don Pepito,otro acaudalado del foro,que publica sus movimientos y se ve que los clava...



El UNICO objetivo de mi intervención ha sido dar mi opinión sobre la potencia del rebote, para que los que están cortos (por aqui hay bastantes) sepan a lo que se enfrentan. Lo demas es accesorio.


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A mi lo que me sorprende es que un tio que afirma ganar 5 millones de € (en dos mesecitos ademas) sienta la necesidad de venir a un foro a contarlo y vacilar un poco,que me parece que es el principal objetivo de la intervencion,cuando con esas cantidades puedes hacerlo face to face,que siempre mola mas
> 
> Coño,es que si al menos fuera como Don Pepito,otro acaudalado del foro,que publica sus movimientos y se ve que los clava...



Gracias, pero de momento el CARRERA GT, me han confirmado que para finales de mayo me llega.  Estos de Porsche ... saben donde está el dinero. 

Para ganar, solo hay un camino.... operar en el mercado.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Escapa cuando puedas, amigo



Solo quiero sacarle 8 o 9 centimos...no me digas que va a ser ahora el momento en que vaya para abajo :



> Gracias, pero de momento el CARRERA GT, me han confirmado que para finales de mayo me llega.  Estos de Porsche ... saben donde está el dinero.
> 
> Para ganar, solo hay un camino.... *operar en el mercado*.




Ese camino tiene dos direcciones  Una es el Porsche y otra es esta


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Solo quiero sacarle 8 o 9 centimos...no me digas que va a ser ahora el momento en que vaya para abajo :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep! bajista o como ahora..... de ahí los CFDs que vienen muy bien, en el caso que volvamos a visitar los 6.xxx!:o


----------



## Speculo (30 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> El UNICO objetivo de mi intervención ha sido dar mi opinión sobre la potencia del rebote, para que los que están cortos (por aqui hay bastantes) sepan a lo que se enfrentan. Lo demas es accesorio.



Pues hombre, si tu única intención era da tu opinión sobre el rebote, el resto de respuestas te han sobrado. Porque sí que es verdad que se te ha visto con muchas ganas de contarle a todo el mundo la cantidad de millones que mueves todos los días. Casi ni ha hecho falta que te lo preguntaran.

En lo de si es verdad o no, ya no entro porque no me importa ni un pimiento.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2009)

7,06 ultima cotización SAN

chungo, chungo

edito: perdon , me equivoque


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues hombre, si tu única intención era da tu opinión sobre el rebote, el resto de respuestas te han sobrado. Porque sí que es verdad que se te ha visto con muchas ganas de contarle a todo el mundo la cantidad de millones que mueves todos los días. Casi ni ha hecho falta que te lo preguntaran.
> 
> En lo de si es verdad o no, ya no entro porque no me importa ni un pimiento.




No hay ser descortes con Pepon56, es un nuevo acicate para los principiantes pipiolos, como somos algunos de los participantes de este hilo, al menos así me considero yo.


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> 7,06 ultima cotización SAN
> 
> chungo, chungo



7,26 en mi sistema!


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No hay ser descortes con Pepon56, es un nuevo acicate para los principiantes pipiolos, como somos algunos de los participantes de este hilo, al menos así me considero yo.



Si tu eres un principiante pipiolo entonces el 90% de los "inversoreh" de este pais podrian considerarse tranquilamente alumnos de jardin de infancia (y ya basta de peloteo)


----------



## Speculo (30 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No hay ser descortes con Pepon56, es un nuevo acicate para los principiantes pipiolos, como somos algunos de los participantes de este hilo, al menos así me considero yo.



Mira. Yo viví de esto durante dos años hace ya más de tres lustros. 
Si bien he ido siguiendo el mercado, hace dos o tres meses que he empezado a mover otra vez dinero en la bolsa y sólo una cosa me ha quedado clara desde entonces hasta ahora, que no sé si acabaré viviendo otra vez de lo mismo: Hechos probados. 
El resto, las alaracas y las previsiones, es información interesada. En al menos el 90% de las ocasiones. 
Teniendo esto como principio, lo que dice Pepon56 me seguirá importando un pimiento, sin querer ser descortés de ninguna de las maneras.


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

Volviendo a nuestro tema principal, el mercado de acc... cada vez más... me dá la sensación de que esto se orquesta y dirige por 4 agencias que todos conocemos, son muchos años de bolsa los que llevan haciendo que esto funcione.

Dependiendo de perfil de inversor, hay valores con más alto riesgo que el tipico comprador de TELEFONICA que nunca te dará palpitaciones con caídas del -8% etc.

La gente que se ha hecho millonaria, en parte ha sido en el mercado continuo chicharrero, AVANZIT, AFIRMA, metrovacesa, al manejar inf prev y salirse a tiempo antes de tumbar la cot, recuerdo TELEPIZZA, de 5,00€ a 1,00€ con mis pocos años de edad, recordaba la cantidad de pillados que hicieron.


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2009)

Pues me estoy luciendo con mi sistema para predecir temporales, ya me han tirado de FCC y sigo dentro de GAM y GRF, perdiendo claro, pero aun no me han saltado el stop.

Pues yo le doy la bienvenida a pepon, aunque la predicción del Ibex por encima de 11.000 de esta mañana me ha hecho reir por lo bajini, lo cierto es que en el mundo de la bolsa hay que tener la mente abierta a cualquier cosa, ¡todo puede suceder!

Lo único seguro es que sucederá en el peor momento posible, pueden contar con ello


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

Puf,vaya entrada poco afortunada que he hecho.Ha sido tocar el boton y empezar a caer el ibex,lento pero seguro...


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

OPsss.... que le pasa al IBEX, necesitamos una inyección ya!

Mis REE, no pueden dejar escapar esta oportunidad.... si al final... no se va a poder ni mantener 2 horas desde la compra!


----------



## Kujire (30 Abr 2009)

> "Be trendless hamijo, waveless, let the market flow thru your fingers.... " TochoLee dixit
> 
> Ohmmmmmm Ohmmmmmm HUUUUUUSAAAAAAAaaaa



Gracias por la info Pepitoria ...


----------



## Speculo (30 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> [...] lo cierto es que en el mundo de la bolsa hay que tener la mente abierta a cualquier cosa, [...]



Ya te digo, Mulder, ya te digo


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> OPsss.... que le pasa al IBEX, necesitamos una inyección ya!
> 
> Mis REE, no pueden dejar escapar esta oportunidad.... si al final... no se va a poder ni mantener 2 horas desde la compra!



Han pegado dos arreones con volumen para vender , pero aguanta

Yo sigo en la creencia de que va para arriba,


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Puf,vaya entrada poco afortunada que he hecho.Ha sido tocar el boton y empezar a caer el ibex,lento pero seguro...



SAN va a ser en breve carne de corto,


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> SAN va a ser en breve carne de corto,



Bueno,la verdad es que yo estoy a unos milisegundos de salirme...


----------



## Speculo (30 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, si seguimos con los "hechos probados". 
El Ibex se va de nuevo a la zona de los 9030. No vale con pasar ese nivel en el intradía. 
Como hoy no se quede por encima al cierre, ...


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2009)

Acabo de entrar largo en OHL a 10.35, pero esto no tiene que ver con el sistema temporal, es simplemente porque ha superado sus máximos de casi 3 meses y la he visto buena para entrar, a ver si diluyo las pérdidas en FCC.


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

Hay algo que no me cuadra mucho en VERTICE360º, la maniobra de JAVIER TALLADA, ese gran tiburon -especialista en calentar valores- para vender su participación más tarde con jugosas plusvalias.

En la JGA de mayo van a aprobar el reparto de 1 acc gratuita por cada antigua, con un valor nominal de 0,50€ ... las nuevas acc harán diluir el valor de las actuales.

Estoy por vender, pero he recordado -google- que V360º viene de 2,84€ ... y es más que probable que el caso ZINC se vuelva a repetir con revalorizaciones de + 80% en las prox semanas.

Muy arriesgado, pero desde que puse el ojo en el valor, no ha parado de incrementarse el vol de negociado, pasando de apenas 5000acc por día... a +200.000

Una nueva puleva biotech.... chicharrera, veremos el 1,00€ pronto!


----------



## Caída a Plomo (30 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> El UNICO objetivo de mi intervención ha sido dar mi opinión sobre la potencia del rebote, para que los que están cortos (por aqui hay bastantes) sepan a lo que se enfrentan. Lo demas es accesorio.



¿Por qué tiene potencia este rebote?. Parece que los bancos han recibido ingentes inyecciones de dinero para hacer frente a la grave situación. Sin embargo no se ve cambio alguno y sí se observa que están haciendo o han hecho autocartera a saco.

¿Se puede entonces interpretar que todo el dinero de los contribuyentes, endeudamiento del estado, etc, etc... está yendo y va a seguir yendo a la bolsa y por eso el rebote es potente?

Si es así sólo puedo pensar que la bolsa está siendo y va a seguir siendo una orgía de euros y dólares y tonto el que trabaja. ¿Pero hasta cuando? ¿Hasta los 11.000 del IBEX o más? Todo lo que sube de manera especulativa y burbujil lo hace porque hay cada vez mayor entrada de dinero, un globo que crece y crece, cada vez necesita más cantidad de aire para el mismo incremento porcentual, pero cuando no hay suficiente entrada, ploff y suele venir de manera rápida por cualquier motivo.

Lo cierto es que si de mi dependiera íbamos al madmax a la voz de ya.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Por cierto, si seguimos con los "hechos probados".
> El Ibex se va de nuevo a la zona de los 9030. No vale con pasar ese nivel en el intradía.
> Como hoy no se quede por encima al cierre, ...



Por que es tan importante el 9030? Porque lo toco hace unos dias? :


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Lo cierto es que si de mi dependiera íbamos al madmax a la voz de ya.



El caso es que yo tambien repito mucho eso de que a ver si va todo a la mierda ya...pero luego recuerdo que eso implica pasarlas putas y no termino de verlo claro...

Si llega el madmax que no sea el madmax economico,cabezas nucleares y aqui paz y despues gloria...


----------



## Speculo (30 Abr 2009)

Pues arriesgado sí que es meterse aquí. Como mínimo, una búsqueda de emociones fuertes sí que será.
Y como para que salga bien la jugada hay que meter pasta en condiciones, yo no lo veo.


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

Mi amigo -calienta valores- D. Javier Tallada, el que me va a permitir dar el pelotz... en VERTICE 360º


----------



## Caída a Plomo (30 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El caso es que yo tambien repito mucho eso de que a ver si va todo a la mierda ya...pero luego recuerdo que eso implica pasarlas putas y no termino de verlo claro...
> 
> Si llega el madmax que no sea el madmax economico,cabezas nucleares y aqui paz y despues gloria...



¿Te vale la gripe porcina?


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> ¿Te vale la gripe porcina?



Ya aparecera el tipico listo aguafiestas descubriendo un tratamiento...
Ademas,esto parece hacerle una foto tiene que ser la hostia


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

A los seguidores de DP HF, ..... REE ha tocado los 32,00€


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> A los seguidores de DP HF, ..... REE ha tocado los 32,00€



A ti que te movio a meterte en Puleva B. (por decir una que recuerdo)...analisis tecnico puro y duro? Figuritas? :

Joder con el San,ha perdido esa frescura juvenil que tenia hace un rato...


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A ti que te movio a meterte en Puleva B. (por decir una que recuerdo)...analisis tecnico puro y duro? Figuritas? :



Desde hace tiempo tengo el kit de visión futuril!!! 

Son varias las pautas que manejo... estudio a las agencias y las acciones unos días antes de meterme, miro alguna grafica del mes, etc.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Desde hace tiempo tengo el kit de visión futuril!!!
> 
> Son varias las pautas que manejo... estudio a las agencias y las acciones unos días antes de meterme, miro alguna grafica del mes, etc.



Bueno,ya me hago una idea clara con eso


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues me estoy luciendo con mi sistema para predecir temporales, ya me han tirado de FCC y sigo dentro de GAM y GRF, perdiendo claro, pero aun no me han saltado el stop.
> 
> Pues yo le doy la bienvenida a pepon, aunque la predicción del Ibex por encima de 11.000 de esta mañana me ha hecho reir por lo bajini, lo cierto es que en el mundo de la bolsa hay que tener la mente abierta a cualquier cosa, ¡todo puede suceder!
> 
> Lo único seguro es que sucederá en el peor momento posible, pueden contar con ello



Sobre los pronosticos de pepon26 y los momentos en los que aparece.... me reservo mi opinión. 
Ahora bien, sobre la situación actual ya lo dije a la apertura, buen dia para estar neutral y no perder dinero, tanto si sube como si baja va a ser muy brusco, pero hay dos cosas que no me gustan, tanto el S&P ayer como los indices europeos hoy han hecho en la grafica de 5 minutos dos bonitas cabezas con hombros en todo lo alto, en condiciones normales nos iriamos para abajo como un tiro a la apertura, pero creo que no merece la pena el riesgo, se puede perder pasta de verdad tanto en un sentido como en otro, lo mejor que el primer duro lo gane otro y si se ve claro entrar, escalonado y ya habra tiempo de poner más carne en el asadador (siempre que no te hayas peridido la carne antes intentando adivinar tendencias).

Lo dicho, suerte a todos y mucho cuidado, aquí ya no vale ni el analisis tecnico ni nada, de hecho hoy apenas han jugado a vender y comprar en el eurostoxx, así que ni siquiera las manos fuertes de aqui saben lo que nos traerá el amigo americano, pero será movido.... eso seguro. 

Un ultimo consejo, al cierre no pongais muchos huevos en la misma cesta y me da igual que sea corto que largo, son tres dias en los que las cosas pueden cambiar mucho y sí me refiero a la gripe.

Suerte a todos.

Edito: eso me pasa por mirar graficos cutres de las paginas web, no hay ninguna cabeza como hombros rota hoy, ayer sí.


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

Me salgo, me voy a comer y no quiero sorpresas... REE .... son 650,00€ en unas horitas... luego nos vemos!

Cuidarme a V360!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Aprovechando que es sábado tarde y este post acabará en el olvido...
> 
> Hoy me he puesto a analizar al Ibex en el medio y largo plazo, os comento:
> Creo que en el medio plazo hemos hecho suelo en 6700. Yo pensaba que era la onda 1 de la onda5 final, pero ahora no lo veo así, creo que estamos corrigiendo más a lo bestia, y que lo que hemos acabado es la ondaA de la corrección desde los años 90. Esto nos llevaría a pensar, que la subida que estamos teniendo, es el principio de la ondaB, onda correctora sobre la tendencia principal, y que nos llevará a entornos del 10300 mínimo en el IBEX, a partir de ahí, que calculo que será en verano o poco después (octubre? , comenzaría la ondaC, que nos llevaría a visitar los tresmiles...
> ...





pepon26 dijo:


> *Os recuerdo que según nuestro Sistema Experto el Ibex se va a 11350 en 3 meses.*



Buenas tardes, me ha hecho gracia la predicción de pepon26, hace un mes dije donde creía yo que iría el Ibex, y comenté que podía haber una corrección del 38,2%, del 50% me parecía excesiva... me lo sigue pareciendo, pero me ha hecho gracia ver que alguien piensa en una corrección tan "bestia"...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2009)

Mi opinión personal, y siempre personal, para esta tarde es que el Stoxx va a corregir hasta 2300 aproximadamente para volver a subir, este movimiento podría prolongarse hasta las 19:30 de hoy.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Abr 2009)

Hola,

Tengo a mis SAN a huevo a 7,24, me da no sé que vender y perderme el dividendo, pero también me da miedo que se ponga a bajar a partir de la semana que viene.

Aunque sé que es una pregunta repetida hasta la saciedad, no me queda claro este tema del dividendo. El lunes, ¿el importe del dividendo se descuenta de las acciones? ¿Y eso es porque si, o es lo que se prevé y luego puede subir de todas formas?

Apolo, has hecho cosas muy raras, compraste ayer y las soltaste a lo loco en la subasta, ¿ves si las hubieras aguantado hasta hoy? Estaba claro que hoy iba a subir, siendo la víspera del reparto de dividendo...

Me siento super pobre con mis ganancias de dos ceros...


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mi opinión personal, y siempre personal, para esta tarde es que el Stoxx va a corregir hasta 2300 aproximadamente para volver a subir, este movimiento podría prolongarse hasta las 19:30 de hoy.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Basicamente...lei una frase lapidaria en el foro que me acojono un poco...

*"Yo no me quedaria largo para mañana ni borracho"* de un tal Percebo 

y si,la verdad es que viendo las cifras que se manejan aqui se siente uno absolutamente miserable...


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Abr 2009)

Pecata ^__^!

Hay gente con perdidas que se darían con un canto en los dientes por tus beneficios... jaja

Di que si Apolo... a pedradas con el.


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Basicamente...lei una frase lapidaria en el foro que me acojono un poco...
> 
> *"Yo no me quedaria largo para mañana ni borracho"* de un tal Percebo
> 
> y si,la verdad es que viendo las cifras que se manejan aqui se siente uno absolutamente miserable...



Quieres que busque el post donde te dije que compraras santanderes a 6.50 en vez de la mierda de las grifols que llevabas cerca del limite?.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Quieres que busque el post donde te dije que compraras santanderes a 6.50 en vez de la mierda de las grifols que llevabas cerca del limite?.



Es coña hombre,es coña...


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Yo tambien, de todos maneras yo nunca te daré un consejo para que arriesgues, lo mio es advertir de peligros.....

Aunque yo diría que en breve nos vamos para arriba y fuerte....

Allá cada cual.


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

Hombre... las grifols, si las hubieses mantenido, tendrías más plusv... q con el coñazo del SAN. XD


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Perdon no eran grifols, eran gamesas y el recorrido era de 13.78 al maximo del día siguiente de 14.20, las San han pasado de 6.5 a 7.2.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hombre... las grifols, si las hubieses mantenido, tendrías más plusv... q con el coñazo del SAN. XD



Eh, tu, no te pases...


----------



## Tupper (30 Abr 2009)

Joder. Todo pa'rriba. Qué joroba.

Me no entender nothing.

El inicio de la recuperación ya está aquí ¿Tan pronto? Pensaba que áun íbamos a tener caídas severas.

Esto parece el amanecer de las amapolas.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (30 Abr 2009)

madre mia!esto no se cae ni a tiros.....por culpa del curro no he podido abrir mas en 9100esta claro que quieren dejar un numero bonito para el cierre mensual y semanal unos 9050 mas o menos diria yo....tenia que haberlo reflexionado mas...en fin que tampoco vamos tan mal
suerte chavales!


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

Lo del coñazo... va por que NUNCA baja... tiene muy bien aprendida la lección del tipo -autocarteristaBOTIN-


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

Ya digo que leyendo este foro con regularidad te piensas que esta el fin del mundo a la vuelta de la esquina,y cada vez que el indice este se pone en rojo es que crees que ya esta ahi...

Asi es que no hay quien opere :


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> madre mia!esto no se cae ni a tiros.....por culpa del curro no he podido abrir mas en 9100esta claro que quieren dejar un numero bonito para el cierre mensual y semanal unos 9050 mas o menos diria yo....tenia que haberlo reflexionado mas...en fin que tampoco vamos tan mal
> suerte chavales!



No lo van a poner facil, jajajajaja, un cierre en maximos no os lo quita nadie antes del famoso guanazo (que no digo que sea el lunes... pero alguna papeleta hay), así que el que quiera peces... ya sabe a mojarse el culo.

Ojo que estan cargandose de futuros del eurostoxx antes de la apertura.... eso para mi solo puede significar una cosa.... van a venderlas mas caras.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Abr 2009)

Nos caemos un poquito... para subir con carrerilla, seguro.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Nos caemos un poquito... para subir con carrerilla, seguro.



La duda ofende


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La duda ofende



¿Sigues en SAN? ¿en qué mas estas? Si se puede saber...


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Sigues en SAN? ¿en qué mas estas? Si se puede saber...



Yo solo me meto en uno a la vez,el capital que manejo no da para trocearlo demasiado..

Si,estoy en San...vendi ayer en la subasta,me meti esta mañana,vendi,y finalmente me volvi a meter a 7,26...

Creo que voy a asumir la ultima cagadita y salirme con perdidas,pero me da mala espina


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Abr 2009)

S&P 881.

Aguanta un poco más Apolo, esto tira para arriba en cualquier momento.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

Poner lo de la espina y subir 3 centimos de golpe,si ya digo que estoy hecho una maquina 

Hostia...what happened?


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Abr 2009)

El IBEX se ha tomado un red bull y se está saliendo...


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Abr 2009)

¿Alguien puede explicarme lo del dividendo? ¿Aparecerá descontado en la apertura del lunes, más lo que baje porque muchos vendan al cobrar el dividendo?


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede explicarme lo del dividendo? ¿Aparecerá descontado en la apertura del lunes, más lo que baje porque muchos vendan al cobrar el dividendo?



Exactly


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

El div se lava el lunes en la propia cot, pero es probable que recupere el mismo día, es el SAN!


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Abr 2009)

Ni idea lo del dividendo, nunca he cobrado ninguno  .

Se que si, ¿se descuenta del precio de cierre de hoy?... no se...


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

Pues si que han durado poco los efectos del red bull :


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

La cafeina no es buena, mejor un BURN DAY, esos tienen mejor sabor con líquido de color azul, un sabor afrutado, alejado del típico jarabe del R.BULL.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues si que han durado poco los efectos del red bull :



Tranqui, a veces se para un rato, para comer algo...


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

NUEVA YORK (Dow Jones)--Los títulos del Tesoro de Estados Unidos se cotizaban a la baja el jueves por la mañana, a medida que subían las acciones. 

En tanto, el mercado comenzaba a concentrarse en las subastas de valores que el Tesoro realizará la próxima semana, cuando venderá un récord de US$71.000 millones en títulos a dos, 10 y 30 años. 

El mercado seguía siendo afectado por la ausencia de una señal clara por parte de la Reserva Federal de que elevará pronto su programa de compras de títulos del Tesoro. 

El Promedio Industrial Dow Jones subía hace algunos minutos 70 puntos, pese a las noticias sobre la posible bancarrota de Chrysler. 

Las notas a 10 años bajaban 7/32 a 96 28/32 y rendían un 3,12%, el bono a 30 años cedía 15/32 a 90 14/32 y rendían un 4,06%, las notas a cinco años descendían 3/32 a 99 7/32 y rendían un 2,04%, mientras que las notas a dos años se cotizaban sin cambios en 99 28/32 y rendían un 0,94%. 

Los rendimientos y los precios de los bonos se mueven en direcciones opuestas.


----------



## chudire (30 Abr 2009)

Buenas tardes:
El que se tiene que enchufar los rebules a saco soy yo para no despegar el ojo de la pantalla. IBR 3, 07, estoy ganando (poca) pasta tios!


----------



## Riviera (30 Abr 2009)

Todo parece tan fácil,tan claro,hay tanta unanimidad por parte de todos que desde luego de hacer algo serían cortos.Pero por si acaso,que me conozco,para no caer en la tentación al acabad este mensaje me atare las manos


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

chudire dijo:


> Buenas tardes:
> El que se tiene que enchufar los rebules a saco soy yo para no despegar el ojo de la pantalla. IBR 3, 07, estoy ganando (poca) pasta tios!



Si ya digo que encima de que te quitan la salud tienes que pagar comisiones por ello...algo falla aqui


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Todo parece tan fácil,tan claro,hay tanta unanimidad por parte de todos que desde luego de hacer algo serían cortos.Pero por si acaso,que me conozco,para no caer en la tentación al acabad este mensaje me atare las manos



Na,cada vez que toques el raton te vas cortando un dedo,asi se coge disciplina


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Na,cada vez que toques el raton te vas cortando un dedo,asi se coge disciplina



Disciplina o incapacidad, según se mire


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Na,cada vez que toques el raton te vas cortando un dedo,asi se coge disciplina



¿Y cuando se te acaban los dedos?


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y cuando se te acaban los dedos?



Entonces tienes que asumir que eres un rebelde sin causa


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Abr 2009)

Diosssssssssss, me tengo que ir y dejo al SAN a 7,27, y el IBEX en +2,10%, espero encontrarme todo igual o mejor a mi vuelta...

Portaos bien. El lunes os cuento lo del dividendo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Abr 2009)

Por qué no me deja ponerme corto en ninguna acción igmarkets...? :
O hay algo que hago mal, como siempre juego con índices no lo había probado nunca, pero me sale un cuadro en rojo y me dice que nanai...

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (30 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por qué no me deja ponerme corto en ninguna acción igmarkets...? :
> O hay algo que hago mal, como siempre juego con índices no lo había probado nunca, pero me sale un cuadro en rojo y me dice que nanai...
> 
> Saludos...



¿Cuándo te sale el cuadro rojo, cuando ejecutas??


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Cuándo te sale el cuadro rojo, cuando ejecutas??



Sí, me pone:
_"Este mercado no puede venderse en la apertura debido a las restricciones de préstamo en el mercado subyacente. Por favor, llámenos si desea una explicación más detallada." OK_

Saludos y gracias adelantadas...


----------



## Speculo (30 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Sí, me pone:
> _"Este mercado no puede venderse en la apertura debido a las restricciones de préstamo en el mercado subyacente. Por favor, llámenos si desea una explicación más detallada." OK_
> 
> Saludos y gracias adelantadas...



Me parece que no hay acciones para prestar. Dime cuál estás vendiendo y te lo confirmo con Renta4.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Me parece que no hay acciones para prestar. Dime cuál estás vendiendo y te lo confirmo con Renta4.



Criteria.

Mira a ver que te parece para meterle cortos... Está contra su MM200 y muy sobrecomprada...







Saludos...


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

En interdin tampoco estan disponibles los cortos en unos cuantos valores, sobre todo los que tienen menos volumen y alguno que se ha revalorizado mucho tipo pop o bnk, o una de dos o todo el mundo va corto o ya las han prestado para ir largo, el caso es que en algunas acciones ya he visto como desaparecen la opcion de corto cuando se acercan a su resistencia.

Por cierto creo que ahora nos toca un poco de lenta bajada y luego mas fiesta.

La fiesta llegó antes de que acabara de escribir.

Esta esto como para jugarsela.....


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Por cierto creo que ahora nos toca un poco de lenta bajada y luego mas fiesta.
> 
> La fiesta llegó antes de que acabara de escribir.
> 
> Esta esto como para jugarsela.....



te ha molado lo de las lentas bajadas eh?  (y subidas)


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

En RT4 tienes cortos en POP, CRITERIA, ETC


----------



## Bayne (30 Abr 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Criteria.
> 
> Mira a ver que te parece para meterle cortos... Está contra su MM200 y muy sobrecomprada...
> 
> Saludos...



En Interdín por ahora si dejan meter cortos a Criteria


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Vamos a superar maximos del dia en eurostoxx...


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Los malos vuelven a cargar munición, hoy nos mandan a la extratosfera ya no tiene vuelta atras, la vela de hoy o figura de cambio de tendencia o nos cargamos claramente la resistencia. 

La respuesta... el lunes.


----------



## Speculo (30 Abr 2009)

En Renta4 sí que hay para vender Criteria. Y las garantías son del 18%. No sé por qué IGM no te deja.

Entre hoy y ayer ha entrado en zona de descarga en el indicador que sigo. Las manos fuertes se están saliendo y las débiles siguen comprando.
Se ha pegado una hostia contra el 2,9x y de ahí no pasa.

Para mí tiene buena pinta para cortos, pero tal y como está el mercado ya no sé qué pensar.


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

Iba a meterle unos cortos a OHL a 10,43€ pero no creo que los toque de nuevo.


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> En Renta4 sí que hay para vender Criteria. Y las garantías son del 18%. No sé por qué IGM no te deja.
> 
> Entre hoy y ayer ha entrado en zona de descarga en el indicador que sigo. Las manos fuertes se están saliendo y las débiles siguen comprando.
> Se ha pegado una hostia contra el 2,9x y de ahí no pasa.
> ...



Yo creo que ya no tiene nada que ver con la grafica de cada valor (hasta cierto punto) o muere el rebote el lunes y todos los valores a la porra o pegamos el salto y todos para arriba....


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Por cierto el que quiera apostar por el guanazo sin correr muchos sustos, se puede comprar casi al cierre algún put con vencimiento muy alejado al actual, estan tirados de precio.... es como comprar un billete de lotería por 50 euros, te puede tocar una pasta si el lunes hay piña o perderlos todos.


----------



## pepon26 (30 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mi amigo -calienta valores- D. Javier Tallada, el que me va a permitir dar el pelotz... en VERTICE 360º



Conoces a Javier Tallada?

Lo tuve sentado a mi lado varios años.


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Iba a meterle unos cortos a OHL a 10,43€ pero no creo que los toque de nuevo.



OHL ha llegado a 10.44, yo voy largo desde 10.35


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Conoces a Javier Tallada?
> 
> Lo tuve sentado a mi lado varios años.



Mi fantasmometro está a punto de explotar.


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Conoces a Javier Tallada?
> 
> Lo tuve sentado a mi lado varios años.



Una amigo si tiene buena relación con el, negocios... personalmente no tengo el placer.

Eres consejero de alguna empresa del MC?


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Abrochense los cinturones.... suben.


----------



## pepon26 (30 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Mi fantasmometro está a punto de explotar.



Pedazo de gilipollas en FG entre el 92 y el 94.


----------



## pepon26 (30 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Mi fantasmometro está a punto de explotar.



Aunque seguro que eres tan tonto que no sabes lo que era FG ¿o me equivoco?


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

No hay que desconfiar de los que se pasean por este hilo... sin ir más lejos... yo conozco algunos millonarios -CEOs- que se pasean por este foro en general, no solo este hilo.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (30 Abr 2009)

Tranquilidad 

Sociedad de valores y bolsa FG, fue propiedad de Francisco González –actual presidente del BBVA-, que fue vendida posteriormente al banco de inversiones Merrill Lynch

El S&P subiendo tan fácil superando la MM200 con una quiebra que quizá alcanze a bastantes, no sé se me hace raro.

Bueno quizá mágicamente aparezca una solución?


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Pedazo de gilipollas en FG entre el 92 y el 94.





pepon26 dijo:


> Aunque seguro que eres tan tonto que no sabes lo que era FG ¿o me equivoco?



Mira que bien, hasta me ahorran el trabajo de tener que calificar.....:


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Pedazo de gilipollas en FG entre el 92 y el 94.



Aparte de que el comentario del fantasmometro hay que reconocer que ha tenido gracia,es que solo intervienes para tirarte un pegote...(sea cierto o no,que no lo se)


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2009)

Señores!

No se peleen por chuminadas, aquí nadie se ve la cara ni el currículum y la mayoría de cosas se toma a broma.

Si alguien habla de un fantasmómetro yo creo que solo lo dice por hacerse el gracioso y nada más, dejemonos de insultos que en este hilo llevamos bastante buen rollo por normal general.

Ya se que la bolsa estresa y pone de mal humor a mucha gente (yo incluido) pero no lo externalicemos tanto por aquí, al fin y al cabo solo se trata de dinero nadie se muere ni sale herido.


----------



## pepon26 (30 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Aparte de que el comentario del fantasmometro hay que reconocer que ha tenido gracia,es que solo intervienes para tirarte un pegote...(sea cierto o no,que no lo se)



Creo que contar las cosas no es tirarse pegotes.....

Intervengo para dar mi visión del mercado....lo que pasa es que el mundo es muy pequeño.

El Mercado esta SUPERALCISTA.

El Lunes abrimos con gap de 200 points.
Estais avisados.


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2009)

Y dejando los malos rollos aparte.

Tarde aburrida y lateral a más no poder.


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Abr 2009)

Yo paso de contestar a este tipo... me cae mal desde el primer post.

Vamos... que no es por menos preciaros, pero ni de coña iba a estar yo aquí con 8 millones de euros en el banco.

En todos los foros hay un fantasma, en este nos ha tocado el gordo.

Cierro largo en POP ; 6.21-6.27

Un saludo a todos menos a ese 

Edito: Ahora mismo estaría en mi Buenos Aires querido... quizás vuelva pronto  Adoro a las porteñas jaja


----------



## Speculo (30 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Aparte de que el comentario del fantasmometro hay que reconocer que ha tenido gracia,es que solo intervienes para tirarte un pegote...(sea cierto o no,que no lo se)



Bueno, la verdad es que yo no consideraría "pegote" el alardear de haber tenido a Javier Tallada sentado a tu lado muchos años. Vamos, que cada cual alardea de lo que quiere, pero eso... En fin...
Antes daba mucho caché haber dado la mano al presidente o al jefe del estado. Ahora sueltas eso en cualquier círculo de personas medianamente normales y te miran como si fueras un gilipollas.

Pero mira, pepon26, yo te animo a que publiques aquí parte de tu sistema. Yo te lo programo en la plataforma que quieras, si no lo tienes hecho ya, y hacemos un backtest sencillito a ver qué sale.

Eso sí que sería dar una visión clara del mercado.


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

Ya tenemos el capital para nuestro FONDO DE ALTO RIESGO, yo me pido ser consejero DOMINICAL, yo aporto 1,5M


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Ojito que les da tiempo a un ultimo arreon y dejarnos arriba.


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Antes daba mucho caché haber dado la mano al presidente o al jefe del estado. Ahora sueltas eso en cualquier círculo de personas medianamente normales y te miran como si fueras un gilipollas.



Es algo que ocurre desde que los presidentes o jefes de Estado son unos idems


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Por cierto... los ultimos minutos muy curiosos, el s&P apenas se ha movido y sin embargo el eurostoxx ha bajado la friolera de 16 puntazos, creo que está saliendo dinero antes del ciere europeo a expuertas, algo se huelen.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2009)

Bueno,ya no soy accionista del Santander.La srta Minuta se queda sola ante el peligro...

7,26 - 7,33


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Creo que contar las cosas no es tirarse pegotes.....
> 
> Intervengo para dar mi visión del mercado....lo que pasa es que el mundo es muy pequeño.
> 
> ...



Que está superalcista, que están aparcando camiones cargados de dinero delante de la bolsa, que hemos visto los suelos de la bolsa...

Así llevo yo desde finales de marzo, como una hormiguita intentando que el sentimiento alcista cale en el personal y que nadie se suicide con los cortos.

Si es que soy todo corazón.

Por cierto, esta bajada de última hora refuerza la hipótesis del gap de 200 puntos el lunes.

Si lo clavas vamos a pasar de llamarte fantasma a pedirte trabajo.


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno,ya no soy accionista del Santander.La srta Minuta se queda sola ante el peligro...
> 
> 7,26 - 7,33



Personalmente creo que has hecho de puta madre y lo mejor sin que te aconseje para que luego me eches la bronca.

Ultimamente estas triunfando, enhorabuena.


----------



## chudire (30 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores!
> 
> No se peleen por chuminadas, aquí nadie se ve la cara ni el currículum y la mayoría de cosas se toma a broma.
> 
> ...



Es como lo más sensato que te he leido en mucho tiempo...


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Que está superalcista, que están aparcando camiones cargados de dinero delante de la bolsa, que hemos visto los suelos de la bolsa...
> 
> Así llevo yo desde finales de marzo, como una hormiguita intentando que el sentimiento alcista cale en el personal y que nadie se suicide con los cortos.
> 
> ...



Asi da gusto, no me tengo que preocupar ni de responder, en el fondo reconocerlo..... os cae tan gordo como a mi, solo hacia falta que alguien empezara.....

Nada que esto se acabo.... a dar de comer al troll, a ver cual es el siguiente pegote.

Cuidado que si os pasais o puede mandar unos matones con jersey lacoste o peor aún poner vuestra foto en la recepción del club social y vetaros la entrada.


----------



## chudire (30 Abr 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> El Mercado esta SUPERALCISTA.
> 
> El Lunes abrimos con gap de 200 points.
> Estais avisados.



Este tipo de comentarios ya son otra cosa.
Yo me creo lo que nos dice Pepon26. Al fin y al cabo no hay por qué desconfiar. Yo mismo estoy forrado y sin bolsa ni gráficos ni nááá... probad a dar clases de filosofía metafísica, no es fácil, pero a la larga enriquece. Si no también podéis probar con avecream. Está tan cotizado que en el carrefour de Quevedo los guardan en cajitas de seguridad, como si fuera el pinche Cardhu. (Un carrefour es como un super solo que te pierden la compra cuando pides que la lleven a casa- os lo digo porque os veo tan pendientes de la bolsa que no creo que hagáis la compra...!).


----------



## Speculo (30 Abr 2009)

No, si yo también me creo lo que dice pepon26.

Por cierto, el lunes abrimos con gap de -180 puntos. 
Ahora, a falta de la previsión de Mulder, ya tenemos la tarta completa.

Avisados quedáis todos.


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Nada que sois una panda de peseteros, se acabo el ibex y todos fuera, pues nada dejarme aqui tirado con mi largo en el futuro del eurostoxx. 

Que tengais todos un buen fin de semana, tanto los que vayan cortos como largos. 

A disfrutar del buen tiempo, salir al campo donde la gripe no os puede pillar y si alguno está tan loco de meterse en una discoteca o el cine.... que avise para ponerme la mascarilla el lunes.

Suerte a todos y enhorabuena a los premiados, eso hoy no va por mi, pero no ha sido una mala semana.


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

En los últimos minutos he bajado a REE desde 31,86€ hasta los 31,64€ con mis posis de 2500 acc, luego en subasta me la ha metido bien metida el BSN con compras de +220.000 acc, se han visto los 32,47€ hasta los 31,33 entre esa horquilla estaba yo en la subasta en 31,65€ pero han pasado de mis posis... han negociado el doble al cierre, de pasar de 600.000 al 1.020.000 en minutos.

El lunes harán una pre- para sacarla con +3 / +4 directamente.

Panda mam...


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En los últimos minutos he bajado a REE desde 31,86€ hasta los 31,64€ con mis posis de 2500 acc, luego en subasta me la ha metido bien metida el BSN con compras de +220.000 acc, se han visto los 32,47€ hasta los 31,33 entre esa horquilla estaba yo en la subasta en 31,65€ pero han pasado de mis posis... han negociado el doble al cierre, de pasar de 600.000 al 1.020.000 en minutos.
> 
> El lunes harán una pre- para sacarla con +3 / +4 directamente.
> 
> Panda mam...



he visto el bajon y me he quedado :

no des esos sustos , por favor

¿que agencias sostienen las ventas?


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

REE

*+ LA DIFERENCIA DESDE 1.020.000 -780.000 = ALGUIEN HA COMPRADO EN BLOQUE -COMPRA CIEGA- NO SABEMOS QUIEN COJ. ES, LO MISMO HA SIDO PEPON26!!!

Quiero mi parte de comisión por la recomendacion!! *


Descripción Titulos Compra Titulos Venta DIferencia C/V
BSN BI 124.468 13.973 110.495
BSN VL 120.088 2.429 117.659
BYM MA 105.446 72.300 33.146
BBVA BI 72.385 35.236 37.149
BRC MA 68.680 29.567 39.113
BCY MA 49.218 51.855 -2.637
MBC MA 35.000 65.844 -30.844
BIN MA 34.761 10.530 24.231
WRG MA 27.732 2.239 25.493
SGV BA 20.113 11.070 9.043
MOR MA 18.033 137.134 -119.101
DBS MA 16.093 33.525 -17.432
JPM MA 11.873 10.268 1.605
MVR MA 9.592 10.210 -618
SGV MA 8.956 6.848 2.108
BYM VL 8.652 8.652 0
BIC MA 6.170 0 6.170
INT VL 5.393 760 4.633
RT4 MA 5.271 20.444 -15.173
MLC MA 5.143 0 5.143
CAI BA 4.687 4.025 662
SGE VL 3.516 22.145 -18.629
FBK MA 3.168 518 2.650
CAI BI 2.150 229 1.921
CBS BA 1.500 0 1.500
ACF MA 1.278 74.173 -72.895
BSN MA 1.203 2.123 -920
LNK BA 1.200 1.200 0
NOR BI 1.095 1.549 -454
MAG BI 1.000 1.000 0
BBVA BA 1.000 0 1.000
CMD MA 894 266 628
GGV BA 775 95 680
MVR BI 715 70 645
BFI BA 700 150 550
BBVA MA 561 6.054 -5.493
SGA MA 370 300 70
IBS BA 365 226 139
ZAR MA 255 329 -74
CAI VL 253 0 253
FND MA 250 1.500 -1.250
SFT MA 192 116 76
EUP MA 181 10.988 -10.807
BTO MA 163 32.064 -31.901
ACF BA 157 0 157
GSM VL 95 300 -205
ACA BA 31 100 -69
BTO BA 31 600 -569
CVX MA 19 5.117 -5.098
EDL MA 0 100 -100
ATE MA 0 90.800 -90.800
BIC BA 0 100 -100
VEN VL 0 500 -500
NOR MA 0 1.250 -1.250

Titulos Acumulados: 780.871


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

Puedes ver MI POSI (3 lugar) lo bonita que *ha quedado para el lunes 2500 a 31,65€*


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No, si yo también me creo lo que dice pepon26.
> 
> Por cierto, el lunes abrimos con gap de -180 puntos.
> Ahora, a falta de la previsión de Mulder, ya tenemos la tarta completa.
> ...



No es por ser fantasma pero:



Mulder dijo:


> Mi opinión personal, y siempre personal, para esta tarde es que el Stoxx va a corregir hasta 2300 aproximadamente para volver a subir, este movimiento podría prolongarse hasta las 19:30 de hoy.



Ya queda poco, tanto en precio como en tiempo.


----------



## Kujire (30 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... Chrysler*

Obama a punto de comunicar la bancarrota de Chrysler... se supone que dirá que los que tengáis algún auto de la marca, Chrysler, Jeep, etc... (qué mala zuerte, no no que no se preocupen sus autos ... se los reparán en el taller de Fiti a cargo del Tesoro de los US.


----------



## carvil (30 Abr 2009)

Buenas tardes, espero no olvidar a nadie 

Mulder-------------------------B----- -1
LCASC-------------------------A----- +1
Carolus------------------------B----- -1
Speculo------------------------A----- +1
Percebo------------------------B----- -1
pecata minuta------------------A----- +1
Wataru_------------------------B----- -1
Festival del humor---------------B----- -1
Bayne -------------------------B------ -1
Claca--------------------------B------ -1
Pepon26-----------------------A----- +1
tonuel-------------------------B------- -1
DP ----------------------------C------- 0
Pepitoria-----------------------C------- 0
rosonero ----------------------A------- -1
Carvil--------------------------B------- -1


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

Pues a mi siempre me ha gustado el JEEP RUBICON, un amiguete tiene uno para los paseos por la finca.


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No es por ser fantasma pero:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya queda poco, tanto en precio como en tiempo.



Bueno no se, el caso es que el futuro del eurostoxx acaba de romper un doble techo brutal en el intradía que como mínimo debería hacer parada y fonda en los 2280, pero como ultimamente aquí vale todo, perferctamente puede pasar lo que dices.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> REE
> 
> *+ LA DIFERENCIA DESDE 1.020.000 -780.000 = ALGUIEN HA COMPRADO EN BLOQUE -COMPRA CIEGA- NO SABEMOS QUIEN COJ. ES, LO MISMO HA SIDO PEPON26!!!
> 
> ...



una pregunta

¿de donde sacas lo de 1.020.000?,

no tires mas el valor, no


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Por cierto si llega a los 2280 y no se recupera va a hacer un precioso martillo invertido por encima del maximo del día anterior..... si eso pasa no hace falta esperar al lunes para saber lo que viene, la fiesta de las ventas.


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Bueno no se, el caso es que el futuro del eurostoxx acaba de romper un doble techo brutal en el intradía que como mínimo debería hacer parada y fonda en los 2280, pero como ultimamente aquí vale todo, perferctamente puede pasar lo que dices.



Lo importante es el tiempo, no el precio, del precio solo interesan los máximos y los mínimos. 

Por otra parte en 2281 está el gap.


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> una pregunta
> 
> ¿de donde sacas lo de 1.020.000?,
> 
> no tires mas el valor, no



Puedes ver el total del negociado, ha sido 1.020.800 , las compras en bloque, no aparecen en el desglose de las agencias, solo puedes verlo desde las mesas de operaciones SIBE, y logicamente viendo el diferencial, como hago yo.


----------



## Kujire (30 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pues a mi siempre me ha gustado el JEEP RUBICON, un amiguete tiene uno para los paseos por la finca.



Pues a partir de ahora va a ser una reliquia Fiat y Chrysler han acordado una alianza, y Obama les dá un préstamo, que lo tendrán que devolver (cada penny) y gob de Canadá también hará lo mismo. Fiat dará la technología motores etc.. los trabajadores se rebajarán los sueldos y beneficios, los acreedores renunciań a un tercio de su deuda JPM, y Daimler entrega su tercio de propiedad. Sin embargo hay otros acreededores que no han admitido eso por eso va a la bancarrota. Este proceso será rápido (de acuerdo a P. Obama) y no disturbará a nadie. 

LA BANCARROTA ES EFECTIVA NOW

GMAC se queda con Chrysler Financing, para financiar las ventas de Chrysler, y le van a dar más CASH:


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Pues a partir de ahora va a ser una reliquia Fiat y Chrysler han acordado una alianza, y Obama les dá un préstamo, que lo tendrán que devolver (cada penny) y gob de Canadá también hará lo mismo. Fiat dará la technología motores etc.. los trabajadores se rebajarán los sueldos y beneficios, los acreedores renunciań a un tercio de su deuda JPM, y Daimler entrega su tercio de propiedad. Sin embargo hay otros acreededores que no han admitido eso por eso va a la bancarrota. Este proceso será rápido (de acuerdo a P. Obama) y no disturbará a nadie.
> 
> LA BANCARROTA ES EFECTIVA NOW
> 
> GMAC se queda con Chrysler Financing, para financiar las ventas de Chrysler, y le van a dar más CASH:



Buenas tardes brujona, una curiosidad antes de irme por ahi a darme un paseo, como va la paranolla por USA con el tema de la gripe y dos como ves el día, sorprendenos.


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

*Para Pepitoria.*


Sociedad de Bolsas, como entidad legalmente encargada de gestionar el Sistema de Interconexión Bursátil Español (S.I.B.E.), actualmente ofrece 2 métodos de acceso a dicha plataforma electrónica de contratación.

El primero está basado en la propia red de comunicaciones S.I.B.E., que da cobertura a todos los Miembros del mercado, los cuales, de forma manual y a través de los terminales tradicionales de contratación ("Terminal Sibe Windows" - "TSW"), introducen sus propuestas de compra/venta al sistema.

El segundo, al cual nos referimos cuando hablamos de "acceso homologado al SIBE", se basa igualmente en la utilización de la red de comunicaciones SIBE, que interconecta el sistema central de contratación, con nuevos servidores diseñados a tal efecto conocidos como "SIBE-GATE", a los cuales, a su vez, se conectan aplicaciones informáticas debidamente homologadas por Sociedad de Bolsas.


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo importante es el tiempo, no el precio, del precio solo interesan los máximos y los mínimos.
> 
> Por otra parte en 2281 está el gap.



Efectivamente el tiempo es lo más importante.... en cien años todos calvos.


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

Hoy se ha negociado en bolsa +2.900 Millones de EUROS, está todo controlado, cuando el mercado es alcista, entra pasta al 100%


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *Para Pepitoria.*
> 
> 
> Sociedad de Bolsas, como entidad legalmente encargada de gestionar el Sistema de Interconexión Bursátil Español (S.I.B.E.), actualmente ofrece 2 métodos de acceso a dicha plataforma electrónica de contratación.
> ...



o sea ¿los peces gordos están conectados a este sistema a la vez que la agencias, no? y además con sus operaciones pueden dejar "tapadas" operaciones al resto de inversores


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

Así es... es un routing como ellos le llaman, algo así como una mesa de operaciones directa.


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

uuuuuuuuuuuu que pinta esta cogiendo esto, PEEEPOOOONNNN, DONDE ESTAS? que la super subida se nos viene para abajo.....


----------



## Kujire (30 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Buenas tardes brujona, una curiosidad antes de irme por ahi a darme un paseo, como va la paranolla por USA con el tema de la gripe y dos como ves el día, sorprendenos.



Aki no tenemos paranoia no, sólo que los niños están encerrados en casa:, las escuelas cerradas(hoy 2 más), la gente habla del tema, no no paranoia no... yo he empezado con mi plan, mi survival kit personnal, así que ya ves nada de paranoia, esto es una realidad y para la semana que viene tendremos el DEFCON 6. ...NO HABIA CRISIS, VERDAD?? ... lo que pasa es que no hay antivirales para todos, esa es la realidad, y sinceramente yo no quiero que me metan ninguna m****** en mi cuerpo. Tenemos una nueva enfermedad, que va a estar con nosotros, hay que asumirlo, hablar alto y claro a la población, si si esa población que votó a quién votó y que nos llevó hasta este tremendo desastre.

Por lo demás el día está bonito por aki


----------



## Carolus Rex (30 Abr 2009)

Hola de nuevo. Soy de pocas palabras, me gusta mas leeros todos los dias, ver lo que opinais, en suma escucharos....
Hoy no me puedo aguantar si decir algo:
Todos los foros, sobre todo los económicos, están llenos de "ciberpepiños" con dos únicas consignas: "yanosestamosrecuperando" y "estovaparriba". 
Se agarran a las subidas de la bolsa como su única tabla de salvación frente a la avalancha de malos datos que cada dia nos invaden. "La bolsa sube...esto ya remonta.... " ese es el único dato positivo que les queda. No pueden ofrecer, de momento, ningún otro.
Su misión es evitar por todos los medios que nos pongamos cortos, creen que los que nos ponemos cortos somos los que hacemos bajar la bolsa. No entienden que los que arriesgamos, si queremos ganar, debemos utilizar en nuestro favor la dirección que toma el mercado, otra cosa es que lo consigamos.
No saben hacer otra cosa que "trollear", intentar cambiar los puntos de vista de los infelices y los incautos con falsos datos y predicciones que en ningún momento pueden avalar ni con análisis ni con acertados estudios técnicos.
Suelen ser mas ricos, poderosos, altos y guapos que ninguno de los mataos que aquí nos reunimos. 
Si les llevas la contraria insultan.
No lo estoy diciendo por nadie en concreto pero es posible algún dia se descuelgue alguno..... Quedamos avisaos....
Todos sabemos en este foro que en cualquier momento vendrá aquello... debemos estar muy atentos.. cada dia que pasa falta menos... 

No falta tanto para los 3500 de Tonuel. (Por cierto yo también soy de VLC)

Un abrazo


----------



## tonuel (30 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Aki no tenemos paranoia no, sólo que los niños están encerrados en casa:, las escuelas cerradas(hoy 2 más), la gente habla del tema, no no paranoia no... yo he empezado con mi plan, mi survival kit personnal, así que ya ves nada de paranoia, esto es una realidad y para la semana que viene tendremos el DEFCON 6. ...NO HABIA CRISIS, VERDAD?? ... lo que pasa es que no hay antivirales para todos, esa es la realidad, y sinceramente yo no quiero que me metan ninguna m****** en mi cuerpo. Tenemos una nueva enfermedad, que va a estar con nosotros, hay que asumirlo, hablar alto y claro a la población, si si esa población que votó a quién votó y que nos llevó hasta este tremendo desastre.
> 
> Por lo demás el día está bonito por aki




Un nuevo tipo de gripe más... nada nuevo bajo el sol... :o


El tema es que nunca me he vacunado contra la gripe y aquí estoy... 




Saludos


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Aki no tenemos paranoia no, sólo que los niños están encerrados en casa:, las escuelas cerradas(hoy 2 más), la gente habla del tema, no no paranoia no... yo he empezado con mi plan, mi survival kit personnal, así que ya ves nada de paranoia, esto es una realidad y para la semana que viene tendremos el DEFCON 6. ...NO HABIA CRISIS, VERDAD?? ... lo que pasa es que no hay antivirales para todos, esa es la realidad, y sinceramente yo no quiero que me metan ninguna m****** en mi cuerpo. Tenemos una nueva enfermedad, que va a estar con nosotros, hay que asumirlo, hablar alto y claro a la población, si si esa población que votó a quién votó y que nos llevó hasta este tremendo desastre.
> 
> Por lo demás el día está bonito por aki



De momento un bonito dia que esta cogiendo todo el color de vuelta en un día, como el futuro del eurostoxx haga un gap al llegar a los 2280 entonces si que será para echar a correr.

Aqui pasa parecido tienen existencias de antivirales para 1/4 de la población, puede que sean suficientes, el problema es cuando el bicho llegue (que llegará) a Africa y Asia, entonces si que lo vamos a flipar. De todas maneras la gente esta tranquila porque la gente que enferma y muere no son reales, solo son gente que sale en la tele, cuando la realidad se vaya acercando entonces lo vamos a flipar.

Esto no va a ser ninguna broma.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Abr 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno,ya no soy accionista del Santander.La srta Minuta se queda sola ante el peligro...
> 
> 7,26 - 7,33



Acojonaaaaoooooo.
El lunes tendré mi ansiado dividendo. Y unas acciones depreciadas... pero seré feliz, porque Emilio habrá compartido conmigo parte de su patrimonio...


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Acojonaaaaoooooo.
> El lunes tendré mi ansiado dividendo. Y unas acciones depreciadas... pero seré feliz, porque Emilio habrá compartido conmigo parte de su patrimonio...



Por cierto, cuanto es el dividendo por acción? porque 600 las pago yo de mi bolsillo, para que tengas un buen fin de semana y no te preocupes que a mi me los paga los futuros del ibex (que tenía hasta el cierre).


----------



## Kujire (30 Abr 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Un nuevo tipo de gripe más... nada nuevo bajo el sol... :o
> 
> El tema es que nunca me he vacunado contra la gripe y aquí estoy...
> 
> Saludos



yo tampoco, pero ya sabes que el DINERO se consigue, la SALUD viene de fábrica ... ten cuidadín en el Decathlon ese al que vas :


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Hola de nuevo. Soy de pocas palabras, me gusta mas leeros todos los dias, ver lo que opinais, en suma escucharos....
> Hoy no me puedo aguantar si decir algo:
> Todos los foros, sobre todo los económicos, están llenos de "ciberpepiños" con dos únicas consignas: "yanosestamosrecuperando" y "estovaparriba".
> Se agarran a las subidas de la bolsa como su única tabla de salvación frente a la avalancha de malos datos que cada dia nos invaden. "La bolsa sube...esto ya remonta.... " ese es el único dato positivo que les queda. No pueden ofrecer, de momento, ningún otro.
> ...




Ehhhhhh, quieto parao... habla por tí, más ricos, poderosos y altos.... vale, pero mas guapos que yo no eh? y no hablemos si los comparamos con nuestra bruja que vale un potosí o el apolinio cuerpo de nuestro sparring favorito, en la esquina con calzón azuuuuul el gran AAAAApoooolooooo Creeeeeed.


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Abr 2009)

¿Apolo gano alguna pelea en Rocky?... porque mira que le dieron hostias...


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

Kujire... estaba pensando hacer un AIG intradia, pero mucho me temo que nos vamos al rojo, en breve, como lo ves?


----------



## Kujire (30 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> De momento un bonito dia que esta cogiendo todo el color de vuelta en un día, como el futuro del eurostoxx haga un gap al llegar a los 2280 entonces si que será para echar a correr.
> 
> Aqui pasa parecido tienen existencias de antivirales para 1/4 de la población, puede que sean suficientes, el problema es cuando el bicho llegue (que llegará) a Africa y Asia, entonces si que lo vamos a flipar. De todas maneras la gente esta tranquila porque la gente que enferma y muere no son reales, solo son gente que sale en la tele, cuando la realidad se vaya acercando entonces lo vamos a flipar.
> 
> Esto no va a ser ninguna broma.



Coincido plenamente, con la incompetencia que tenemos en los gobiernos(en líneas generales) cómo van a ser capaces de gestionar esto??? pensadlo por un momento, cuando llegue a África:... las pateras las considerarán barcos pirata. Además lo más probable es que el virus mute, y el Tamiflu no haga efecto, hemos entrado en una carrera contra el virus, a ver quień la gana.:


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Coincido plenamente, con la incompetencia que tenemos en los gobiernos(en líneas generales) cómo van a ser capaces de gestionar esto??? pensadlo por un momento, cuando llegue a África:... las pateras las considerarán barcos pirata. Además lo más probable es que el virus mute, y el Tamiflu no haga efecto, hemos entrado en una carrera contra el virus, a ver quień la gana.:



El problema no será el que mute el virus, el problema será cuando mute la gente, el panico, ese será el gran problema, y lo de las pateras ya lo habia pensado, cuando ves la parka por detras si hace falta coges un flotador y cruzas el estrecho, yo lo haría, mejor ahogado que entre esputos.

No tiene porque mutar, el gran problema es que a un porcentaje de la gente independientemente de que se le medique se la llevará por delante y como no sabes si estas dentro o fuera de esa porción (por muy pequeña que sea) hasta que te toca.... la gente va a enloquecer.... tiempo al tiempo, ojala, de verdad, me equivoque.


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Por cierto estan aguantando los 875 y los 2300 como el ultimo bastion que defiende el capitalismo, lo estan poniendo todo, saben que detras de esas barreras solo nos espera el caos, la anarquia.... y lo que es peor el comunismo :


----------



## Kujire (30 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... estaba pensando hacer un AIG intradia, pero mucho me temo que nos vamos al rojo, en breve, como lo ves?



aunque "crea" que vamos a subir, aún estamos un poco pesimistas, mírala en media hora + o - te reservo un billete temporal para que pilles el remonte , (no lo hagas antes)


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Por cierto, cuanto es el dividendo por acción? porque 600 las pago yo de mi bolsillo, para que tengas un buen fin de semana y no te preocupes que a mi me los paga los futuros del ibex (que tenía hasta el cierre).



0,20 NETOS por acción.


----------



## carvil (30 Abr 2009)

El S&P cash tiene soporte en 873 

Salu2


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> aunque "*crea*" que vamos a subir, aún estamos un poco pesimistas, mírala en media hora + o - te reservo un billete temporal para que pilles el remonte , (no lo hagas antes)



Ala, ya se jodio la intriga, pues nada aguafiestas al final se te escapó, pues me voy al parque con la chiqui, que lo disfruten.... a ultima hora pasaré para confirmar el resultado, esto es como esperar el resultado de un partido del BarÇa este año, no tiene emocion ninguna.


----------



## Kujire (30 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Ala, ya se jodio la intriga, pues nada aguafiestas al final se te escapó, pues me voy al parque con la chiqui, que lo disfruten.... a ultima hora pasaré para confirmar el resultado, esto es como esperar el resultado de un partido del BarÇa este año, no tiene emocion ninguna.



cuidadín con los otros "chiquis" que van cargaditos de apañeros ... y no me refiero a los piojos


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

Hasta las 20:30 no salgo, quizás,,,, ya sabes.... pensaba , puede ser una buena idea.... un intradia, pero.......... yo tambien creo que subiremos, tienen que tapar la realidad de momento.


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> cuidadín con los otros "chiquis" que van cargaditos de apañeros ... y no me refiero a los piojos



No te creas que no lo tengo en cuenta.... el lunes ya no va a la guarde y dentro de un par de semanas ya veremos, mientras me encargo yo de la educación para que no pierda curso.... Tengo una manita la hago pasear, la abro, la cierro, y la vuelvo a guardar....., tengo un repertorio....


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

04-21-2009, 08:54 PM 



percebo dijo:


> Por cierto he soñado con dos señales, por un lado unos numero 7,2 y 9 y por otro unas letras SAN y BBVA, si en algun momento veis juntos esos enigmaticos simbolos mirad a Poniente y vereis como se acerca el Caballero Tonuel con nuevos certificados que ha tenido que encargar para la ocasion.



Nada me auto cito, el tema del BBVA a fallado, pero claro quien podia saber en ese momento que la gripe iba a afectar las inversiones del banco azul en mexico, cuidado...... creo que este texto lo saqué de una octava de Nostradamus.

Destino?... Casualidad?.... Yo no lo creo amihos.


----------



## Kujire (30 Abr 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hasta las 20:30 no salgo, quizás,,,, ya sabes.... pensaba , puede ser una buena idea.... un intradia, pero.......... yo tambien creo que subiremos, tienen que tapar la realidad de momento.



Si te fijas en el patrón diario de AIG, parece que se comporta mejor mientras duerme jiji, creo que es trabajo de pro. Mucho cuidado.

Como te comenté tenemos mucho pesimismo en estos momentos, pausado pero pesimismo, normal acaban de admitir al Panda como coche oficial: en "Manjatan", eso dá un bajón, luego a todo se acostumbra una ...


----------



## Kujire (30 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> 04-21-2009, 08:54 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mira por dónde ya tienen la escusa para bajar a 3500, no será por la economía no .... pero por la gripe pues no pinta tan mal no?

Chiqui: papi papi papiiiii!!!! quiero ir aaaal paaaarke!!!!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> No te creas que no lo tengo en cuenta.... el lunes ya no va a la guarde y dentro de un par de semanas ya veremos, mientras me encargo yo de la educación para que no pierda curso.... Tengo una manita la hago pasear, la abro, la cierro, y la vuelvo a guardar....., tengo un repertorio....



Al parque no vas con el traje ese de esqueleto, ¿no? 
Darás miedo a los demas niños.


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> mira por dónde ya tienen la escusa para bajar a 3500, no será por la economía no .... pero por la gripe pues no pinta tan mal no?
> 
> Chiqui: papi papi papiiiii!!!! quiero ir aaaal paaaarke!!!!!!



Cambio de planes, chiki con los abus ya en el parke, padre a jugarsela en el mercadona para hacer acopio de arroz, lentejas, pasta, garbanzos, atun y lo mas importante... alubias pintas que no falten.


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Al parque no vas con el traje ese de esqueleto, ¿no?
> Darás miedo a los demas niños.



A los niños de ahora les vas a asustar con un disfraz.... solo reaccionan si les amenazas con romperles la nintendo, solo así veras el miedo dibujado en esos rostros "angelicales"?.


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2009)

LCC, de nuevo a los 3.80USD hasta que no pase el miedo a la nueva gripe, mal comportamiento en la comp aereas.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Abr 2009)

Resultado de la encuesta de sentimiento de mercado del mes de abril, así había quedado:


> El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de abril
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 7.601,10 + 3%= 7.829,13)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 7.601,10 - 3%= 7373,07)
> ...



Ganan los alcistas por segundo mes consecutivo. El Burbuja Confidence Index (BCI) dio una lectura de +0,0526 y el Ibex ha subido un 18,9%.

Mes--------------------------BDI----------Ibex35
marzo-------------------- -0,6153 ----- +19,94%
abril---------------------- +0,0526 ----- +18,90% 
mayo(hasta el momento)-- -0,1765 ----- ¿¿???



En encuesta para el mes de mayo se puede votar hasta antes de la apertura del mercado americano de mañana, así va de momento:

Mulder-------------------------B----- -1
LCASC-------------------------A----- +1
Carolus------------------------B----- -1
Speculo------------------------A----- +1
Percebo------------------------B----- -1
pecata minuta------------------A----- +1
Wataru_------------------------B----- -1
Festival del humor---------------B----- -1
Bayne -------------------------B------ -1
Claca--------------------------B------ -1
Pepon26-----------------------A----- +1
tonuel-------------------------B------- -1
DP ----------------------------C------- 0
Pepitoria-----------------------C------- 0
rosonero ----------------------A------- +1
Carvil--------------------------B------ -1
Benditaliquidez-----------------A------ +1

Suma--------------------------------- -3
Indicador----------------------------- -0,1765


Si nos fiamos del indicador la subida no ha terminado, porque estamos más pesimistas que el mes pasado, aunque no tanto como en marzo:







Y la clasificación de aciertos:

Forero-------------- aciertos --- votos

Benditaliquidez-------------2---------2
Carolus--------------------2---------2
lascosas-------------------1---------2
Mulder---------------------1---------2
Starkiller-------------------1---------2
Carvil----------------------1---------1
evidente-------------------1---------1
Festivaldelhumor------------1---------1
pecata minuta--------------1---------1
Xavigomis------------------1---------1
Azkunaveteya--------------0---------1
Bayne----------------------0---------1
Borjita Burbujas-------------0---------1
Burbujeador----------------0---------1
Chameleon------------------0--------1
Hagen----------------------0--------1
Monsterspeculator----------0---------1
Otropepito------------------0---------1
Percebo--------------------0---------1
sleepwalk -------------------0--------1
Stuyvesant-----------------0--------1
chollero---------------------0--------2
Hanibal lecter---------------0--------2
tonuel----------------------0--------2


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Abr 2009)

De encuestas de meses anteriores quedan por votar:

Chollero
Sleepwalk
Chameleon
Xavigomis
Borjita Burbujas
Starkiller
evidente
Otropepito
Hanibal lecter
Azkunaveteya
Stuyvesant
Burbujeador
Hagen
Monsterspeculator
DR Lecter

Hasta mañana antes de que abra WS hay tiempo, voten, que es grátis.

Kujire, vota, eres de las pocas habituales del hilo que no ha votado nunca.


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2009)

Bueno, bueno, que tenemos aquí, vuelvo de mi paseo y veo que el Stoxx ha llegado y pasado ampliamente el 2300 para estar a las 19:30 puntual en ese mismo nivel ¿ven como el tiempo es más importante que el precio? si tenemos una tendencia y sabemos con un margen de seguridad alto hasta cuando se desarrollará podemos meternos sin demasiado miedo a explotar esa misma tendencia.

Lo de establecer un objetivo es algo más complicado, he de trabajar algo más en ello, se pueden usar fibos o algún soporte/resistencia fuerte que caiga cerca.

De momento solo hago pruebas sobre el papel con este sistema aunque parece prometer resultados sorprendentes, por otra parte se puede usar para diario, semanal o mensual, es decir, cualquier tipo de escala de tiempo.

Fíjense, además como el conocer el momento exacto de una reacción a la contra permite la entrada en los mejores niveles para el espacio temporal siguiente.


----------



## Speculo (30 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> No te creas que no lo tengo en cuenta.... el lunes ya no va a la guarde y dentro de un par de semanas ya veremos, mientras me encargo yo de la educación para que no pierda curso.... Tengo una manita la hago pasear, la abro, la cierro, y la vuelvo a guardar....., tengo un repertorio....



Y la del tallarín. No te olvides de la del tallarín. Es la más importante de todas.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Abr 2009)

Benditaliquidez-------------2---------2
Carolus--------------------2---------2
lascosas-------------------1---------2
Mulder---------------------1---------2
Starkiller-------------------1---------2
Carvil----------------------1---------1
evidente-------------------1---------1
Festivaldelhumor------------1---------1
pecata minuta--------------1---------1
Xavigomis------------------1---------1
Bayne----------------------0---------1
Borjita Burbujas-------------0---------1
Chameleon------------------0--------1
Hanibal lecter---------------0---------1
Otropepito------------------0---------1
Percebo--------------------0---------1
sleepwalk -------------------0--------1
chollero---------------------0--------2
tonuel----------------------0--------2
Lecter---------------------0---------2


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Abr 2009)

Falto un rato y el Ibex se va parriba....vaya cipote me han metido hoy con los cortos jajajaja


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Falto un rato y el Ibex se va parriba....vaya cipote me han metido hoy con los cortos jajajaja



Te acompaño en el sentimiento y también me rio por no llorar


----------



## dekka (30 Abr 2009)

Yo también pense que nos iriamos a los infiernos entre la caida del PIB , la ola de mierda porcina y la quiebra de chrysler...luego habrá piñazo con cualquier estupidez como excusa


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Y la del tallarín. No te olvides de la del tallarín. Es la más importante de todas.



Porque es la primera.... pero como Un dia Noe a la selva fue..... no tiene igual.


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Por cierto..... !QUE SE LES QUEMA EL COCHECITO!, o llegan pronto los camiones con los billetes a UAL STRIT o se les jode el chiringuito.... Aunque como ya hemos perdido la verguenza capaces son despues de esto arreglarlo en media horita o mejor aún cerrar con un matillo invertido y el lunes empezar como si nada.


----------



## Riviera (30 Abr 2009)

Mulder-------------------------B----- -1
LCASC-------------------------A----- +1
Carolus------------------------B----- -1
Speculo------------------------A----- +1
Percebo------------------------B----- -1
pecata minuta------------------A----- +1
Wataru_------------------------B----- -1
Festival del humor---------------B----- -1
Bayne -------------------------B------ -1
Claca--------------------------B------ -1
Pepon26-----------------------A----- +1
tonuel-------------------------B------- -1
DP ----------------------------C------- 0
Pepitoria-----------------------C------- 0
rosonero ----------------------A------- +1
Carvil--------------------------B------ -1
Benditaliquidez-----------------A------ +1
Sleepwalk----------------------B------ -1
Riviera-------------------------B------ -1


Va,a ver si hay suerte y el lunes los americanos abren al alza para pillar a los ultimos,colocamos los cortos en la cresta de la ola,don pinpon sale a hombros por su potracuerna de los 200 puntos y todos contentos


----------



## Tupper (30 Abr 2009)

dekka dijo:


> Yo también pense que nos iriamos a los infiernos entre la caida del PIB , la ola de mierda porcina y la quiebra de chrysler...luego habrá piñazo con cualquier estupidez como excusa



Ídem. Me he quedado con las ganas. El amanecer de las amapolas en un panorama así. Qué asco.

Caed ya cabrooooonas!!


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Y el premio esta a punto de ser para..........





festivaldelhumor dijo:


> a las buenas noches,he palmado con mi prediccion y mis cortos as usual,pero como no me fio ya ni de mi sombra no ha habido mucha sangria ni mesura de cabellos
> para la encuesta me apuntais un -1 como una galaxia de grande
> mañana si que podemos tener un hermoso dia de los de ida y vuelta...pero dios es cruel y voy a currar el dia entero asi que aprovecharlo por mi
> 
> saludos bolsisticos




Impresionante día de ida y vuelta...
POr cierto Srs. de Ual Strit se les acaba el tiempo, tiren de chequera..... este hermoso rebote no puede acabar tan pronto.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Porque es la primera.... pero como Un dia Noe a la selva fue..... no tiene igual.



Imagino que conoceras la de "aransansan aransansan culiculiculiculiculi aransansan". 

Es super profunda.


----------



## Tupper (30 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> este hermoso rebote no puede acabar tan pronto.



Que sí hombre, que sí, no jorobes. 

Ven rojo, ven bonito...Meow!!


----------



## Kujire (30 Abr 2009)

El Panda Percebo el Fiat Panda ...  pero bueno tampoco no es necesario sacar el barco a la playa... lo arreglamos ahora un poco


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> El Panda Percebo el Fiat Panda ...  pero bueno tampoco no es necesario sacar el barco a la playa... lo arreglamos ahora un poco



No encontraban los camiones un sitio donde aparcar para descargar los billetones?. yo por si acaso ya tengo mi paracaidas a punto.


----------



## Tupper (30 Abr 2009)

Lo que me encanta de esto es que mi suegro tendrá que arreglar su gran cherokee en un taller FIAT!!


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Jajajajaja, la verdad es que es esperpentico, que poca decencia tienen.....


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Y donde estan los Cocos cuando se les necesita, Heads Founds del mundo unios y tiradles papel hasta hundir a esta cabrona, por lo menos que les cueste bien de pasta....


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Kujire, se me nota mucho que me he dejado un par de cortitos abiertos este mediodia?, mejor no quiero verlo, me voy a cenar y luego hare algo de provecho, ire buscando las ovejitas........

Mi pobre corazon, así coja una buena gripe la puñetera mano de las narices.


----------



## Kujire (30 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> No encontraban los camiones un sitio donde aparcar para descargar los billetones?. yo por si acaso ya tengo mi paracaidas a punto.



Estaba claro que caer no íbamos a caer mucho ahora bien .... estamos muy pesimistas por todo lo que ha pasado hoy, ha salido Obama,... una quiebra más, eso normalmente asusta como lo hemos visto en otras ocasiones, y siempre se tarda un poco en reaccionar. Yo preveía la subida como le comenté a DP, en tiempo y forma, en algún momento se corrige es normal ahora estamos otra vez asegurando el nivel, sin problemas.... no sé quizás desde aki se ve todo un poco más sencillo, let the market flow...


----------



## Kujire (30 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Y donde estan los Cocos cuando se les necesita, Heads Founds del mundo unios y tiradles papel hasta hundir a esta cabrona, por lo menos que les cueste bien de pasta....



Ahora mismo les puedes sacar una foto a todos, están en plena faena ....


----------



## Kujire (30 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Kujire, se me nota mucho que me he dejado un par de cortitos abiertos este mediodia?, mejor no quiero verlo, me voy a cenar y luego hare algo de provecho, ire buscando las ovejitas........
> 
> Mi pobre corazon, así coja una buena gripe la puñetera mano de las narices.



Vaya ... yo que pensaba que me estaba llevando el dinero de Peponas Anónimas? ... me han dicho que están que lo tiran hoygan:


----------



## Kujire (30 Abr 2009)

DP, te hubieras sacado 2 pennys/acc con AIG 1.38$-1.40$

para 20.000 accs te hubieras sacado 400$


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Vaya ... yo que pensaba que me estaba llevando el dinero de Peponas Anónimas? ... me han dicho que están que lo tiran hoygan:



Jajajajaja, que mala eres, de todas maneras a mis cortitos del mediodía les saco una pastita seguro.... así que sera la pasta de otra pepona... de todas maneras la vela que queda en el día de hoy.... muy muy buena no es, en condiciones normales les hubieran tirado papel hasta tirarla al fondo.... pero estando como estamos, de todas maneras, si te digo la verdad creo que si se cargan el rebote se acabó todo, así que vamos a divertirnos alguna semanita más que de momento dinerete y conocimientos estamos sacando.

Por cierto, que sepas que eres un bicho un poco retorcido.


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Ehhhhhh, calcular bien, que todavia cerramos en rojo.....


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Abr 2009)

Pues si al final en Rojo. Veremos que sorpresa nos traen para mañana.

Buenas noches a todos ^__^! Que descanséis.


----------



## Kujire (30 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Ehhhhhh, calcular bien, que todavia cerramos en rojo.....



luego te quejas, con lo majos que son que dan oportunidades a tod@s, dá igual lo que tengas ... tú decides dónde te bajas jiji

Dow 8,168.12 *-17.61 (-0.22%)*
S&P 500 872.81 -0.83 (-0.10%)
Nasdaq 1,717.30 *+5.36 (0.31%)*


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Por cierto mañana es fiesta para todos?


----------



## Kujire (30 Abr 2009)

por aki las fiestas ... son a la Japo


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> luego te quejas, con lo majos que son que dan oportunidades a tod@s, dá igual lo que tengas ... tú decides dónde te bajas jiji
> 
> Dow 8,168.12 *-17.61 (-0.22%)*
> S&P 500 872.81 -0.83 (-0.10%)
> Nasdaq 1,717.30 *+5.36 (0.31%)*



Eso si que es verdad.... la duda es.... siguen engañando a pardillos que meten dinero en el chiringuito este?... o no?, porque los ultimos días no son precisamente para animar a nadie para meter un chavo... y si no es así puede haber mucho listo sacandose una parte del pastel.... si se cansan..... a lo peor se llevan la pelota.


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Espera a ver, que no es fiesta en Yankilandia?, peazo de Owned que me he comido, pero que puñetero pais es ese que no se celebra el dia de los trabajadores, malditos neocoms, merecen la asistencia medica que tienen.....
Ay Dios me van a crujir vivo...........

No perdamos la calma.... sera por dinero.....


----------



## Kujire (30 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Eso si que es verdad.... la duda es.... siguen engañando a pardillos que meten dinero en el chiringuito este?... o no?, porque los ultimos días no son precisamente para animar a nadie para meter un chavo... y si no es así puede haber mucho listo sacandose una parte del pastel.... si se cansan..... a lo peor se llevan la pelota.



si los CEOs del MC se dedican a pasearse por aki .... pues te puedes imaginar como están las cosas: .... la estupidez humana es infinita ... y la memoria del inversoh de grillo ... yo me considero una trabajadora social ... ejem


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Bueno me voy a disfrutar de mi puente, por cierto a los del futuro del S&P tampoco les ha gustado mucho el cierre, en diez minutitos se han ido cuatro puntos por debajo del cierre.... a que al final se llevan la pelota.... y no nos dejan a los europeos participar de la fiesta roja..... hacer eso el dia de los trabajadores sería innoble, en fin si se hundieron ellos solos el Maine ... cualquier cosa.... ya veo a los analistos señalando a una foto de un virus cuando les pregunten como despues de no anunciarlo las bolsas se hayan ido a pique.


----------



## Kujire (30 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Espera a ver, que no es fiesta en Yankilandia?, peazo de Owned que me he comido, pero que puñetero pais es ese que no se celebra el dia de los trabajadores, malditos neocoms, merecen la asistencia medica que tienen.....
> Ay Dios me van a crujir vivo...........
> 
> No perdamos la calma.... sera por dinero.....



Espera, el los States es fiesta cuando quieres, no por obligación, mañana no teneis nada que celebrar en España.


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Espera, el los States es fiesta cuando quieres, no por obligación, mañana no teneis nada que celebrar en España.



Yo si que soy funcionario..... y sin recochineo... trabajo.


----------



## Kujire (30 Abr 2009)

*Breaking News ... WHO*



> La vacuna, de ser posible estaría disponible para el otoño. El síntoma más destacable es una diarrea: más profunda que con la gripe normal.



Si al final es verdad, com te pille en el metro...:


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Bueno pues nada buenas noches y a descansar.... por cierto, yo hace poco que estoy en esto del analisis (por llamarle algo a lo que yo intento) tecnico, pero la figura que han hecho hoy.... apertura con gap fiebre compradora y vuelta al punto de inicio no es el tipico martillo invertido de cambio de tendencia?, no esta la gente por ahi un pelin nerviosa con eso?.... o me equivoco?..... o les da igual haran lo que les venga en gana?.


----------



## Kujire (30 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Bueno pues nada buenas noches y a descansar.... por cierto, yo hace poco que estoy en esto del analisis (por llamarle algo a lo que yo intento) tecnico, pero la figura que han hecho hoy.... apertura con gap fiebre compradora y vuelta al punto de inicio no es el tipico martillo invertido de cambio de tendencia?, no esta la gente por ahi un pelin nerviosa con eso?.... o me equivoco?..... o les da igual haran lo que les venga en gana?.



_En este momento España se encuentra apagada o fuera de cobertura, por favor postee su pregunta a la vuelta del puente_


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> _En este momento España se encuentra apagada o fuera de cobertura, por favor postee su pregunta a la vuelta del puente_



Bueno pues me despediré al vacio, buenas noches leona.


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2009)

Pues tras hacer un análisis les traigo una predicción para todo el mes que viene, atentos que la cosa tiene chicha. La metodología es la misma que uso para predecir el momento de giro del Stoxx en intradía.

Tras el rebote, en gráfico semanal, hemos tenido 2 puntos importantes en el Stoxx, uno fue la semana del 30 de marzo al 3 de abril, donde hicimos un mínimo en la tendencia como punto de apoyo y continuamos hacia arriba, pero el final de esta semana nos ha traido un máximo importante, tanto que los leoncios nos lo harán pagar con sangre.

El mes de mayo será bajista hasta la última semana del mes (esta inclusive).

Además, es el momento ideal, ahora mismo a nadie se le ocurre pensar que esto bajará, por eso va a hacerlo. Mucha gente a estas alturas ya piensa que el rebote ha venido para quedarse, yo mismo entre ellos antes de hacer este análisis.

Realmente esto no quiere decir que se acabe el rebote simplemente quiere decir que el mes de mayo será bajista, el rebote puede que se acabe o puede que continue tras el mes de mayo.

El que avisa no es traidor.

edito: tras mirarlo en gráfico mensual me da el mismo punto de giro: la semana que viene.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> _En este momento España se encuentra apagada o fuera de cobertura, por favor postee su pregunta a la vuelta del puente_



Kujire

¿no te pones tapabocas en el avatar?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues tras hacer un análisis les traigo una predicción para todo el mes que viene, atentos que la cosa tiene chicha. La metodología es la misma que uso para predecir el momento de giro del Stoxx en intradía.
> 
> Tras el rebote, en gráfico semanal, hemos tenido 2 puntos importantes en el Stoxx, uno fue la semana del 30 de marzo al 3 de abril, donde hicimos un mínimo en la tendencia como punto de apoyo y continuamos hacia arriba, pero el final de esta semana nos ha traido un máximo importante, tanto que los leoncios nos lo harán pagar con sangre.
> 
> ...



SubOndaB, de la ondaB, pienso muy parecido...


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues tras hacer un análisis les traigo una predicción para todo el mes que viene, atentos que la cosa tiene chicha. La metodología es la misma que uso para predecir el momento de giro del Stoxx en intradía.
> 
> Tras el rebote, en gráfico semanal, hemos tenido 2 puntos importantes en el Stoxx, uno fue la semana del 30 de marzo al 3 de abril, donde hicimos un mínimo en la tendencia como punto de apoyo y continuamos hacia arriba, pero el final de esta semana nos ha traido un máximo importante, tanto que los leoncios nos lo harán pagar con sangre.
> 
> ...



Si a nadie.... caramba si lo he dicho yo en el post anterior.


----------



## rosonero (30 Abr 2009)

Se pone interesante la cosa:

*Pepon 26*, también conocido como: "la bolsa está SUPERALCISTA o gap al alza de 200 p" 


------------------------------- *VS* ------------------------------------


*Mulder*, también conocido como: "Pierre nodoyuna o el rey de los sistemas infalibles"

¿Mes de mayo alcista o bajista?


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Se pone interesante la cosa:
> 
> *Pepon 26*, también conocido como: "la bolsa está SUPERALCISTA o gap al alza de 200 p"
> 
> ...



Ojo no soy objetivo, me cerre un poco corto (no una locura) pensando que mañana era fiesta tambien en USA, donde esta mi Nelson?, así que mas que una convicción es un deseo.... deberia haber cambio de tendencia.... pero será lo que mas les interese a estos bichos, ojo puede ser un semi guano en eso estoy deacuerdo.... que alguien mire si quiere el rebote que está a este nivel más o menos a primeros de 2001 y fue así.

Por cierto Mulder, por lo menos podría ser una teoria diferente por dia, cuando expones más de cuatro cambiando.....


Respuesta:

Sombra Superior larga

Long Upper Shadow

Longuppershadow de la SINTAXIS ()

FIGURA

Un candlestick (negro o blanco) con una sombra superior que tiene una longitud 2/3 o más del rango total del candlestick.

INTERPRETACIÓN : un signo bajista, particularmente cuando aparece alrededor de los niveles de resistencia del precio. 


Pues eso que alguien mire la vela de hoy del S&P 500 y eche cuenta.....
Si mira la del futuro del S&P peor todavia.....


Bolsa. Candlestick. Figuras y Funciones


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Se pone interesante la cosa:
> 
> *Pepon 26*, también conocido como: "la bolsa está SUPERALCISTA o gap al alza de 200 p"
> 
> ...



Gracias por la parte que me toca.


----------



## rosonero (30 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Gracias por la parte que me toca.



La presentación de ambos es en broma, me ha faltado poner un , pero del enfrentamiento espero sacar más provecho del que ya saco de leeros cada día.

Buen puente a todos.


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Por cierto Mulder, por lo menos podría ser una teoria diferente por dia, cuando expones más de cuatro cambiando.....



Llevo estos días haciendo predicciones intradía a horas concretas que se están cumpliendo, la de hoy ha sido bastante buena y aunque aun estoy estudiando un poco el sistema veo que los resultados que da son bastante fiables.

De entre varios sistemas de este tipo que tengo estoy usando el que parece estar dando mejores resultados, aunque hoy me he puesto corto en 3 valores esperando puntos de reacción y al final me han acabado soplando los stops en 2 de ellos, pero creo que lo que ha fallado es la entrada, es como si la semana que viene fueramos a bajar pero yo me hubiese puesto corto al principio de esta por hacer un símil.

Si algún día me hago millonario con esto (cosa que dudo  ) ya no postearé más por aquí.


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Llevo estos días haciendo predicciones intradía a horas concretas que se están cumpliendo, la de hoy ha sido bastante buena y aunque aun estoy estudiando un poco el sistema veo que los resultados que da son bastante fiables.
> 
> De entre varios sistemas de este tipo que tengo estoy usando el que parece estar dando mejores resultados, aunque hoy me he puesto corto en 3 valores esperando puntos de reacción y al final me han acabado soplando los stops en 2 de ellos, pero creo que lo que ha fallado es la entrada, es como si la semana que viene fueramos a bajar pero yo me hubiese puesto corto al principio de esta por hacer un símil.
> 
> Si algún día me hago millonario con esto (cosa que dudo  ) ya no postearé más por aquí.



No, si ya te estoy pillando el tranquillo, eres un tio entrañable, por cierto que signo del zodiaco dijiste que eras?


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Llevo estos días haciendo predicciones intradía a horas concretas que se están cumpliendo, la de hoy ha sido bastante buena y aunque aun estoy estudiando un poco el sistema veo que los resultados que da son bastante fiables.
> 
> De entre varios sistemas de este tipo que tengo estoy usando el que parece estar dando mejores resultados, aunque hoy me he puesto corto en 3 valores esperando puntos de reacción y al final me han acabado soplando los stops en 2 de ellos, pero creo que lo que ha fallado es la entrada, es como si la semana que viene fueramos a bajar pero yo me hubiese puesto corto al principio de esta por hacer un símil.
> 
> Si algún día me hago millonario con esto (cosa que dudo  ) ya no postearé más por aquí.



No hombre si te haces millonario no haces falta que te escondas, nos hace un favor bajando o subiendo la cotización con las ordenes que realices para acomodar nuestras acciones


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No hombre si te haces millonario no haces falta que te escondas, nos hace un favor bajando o subiendo la cotización con las ordenes que realices para acomodar nuestras acciones



Ni así ganariamos dinero, seguro que no somos capaces de ponernos de acuerdo, ademas como decidiese Tonuel terminabamos con todas las empresas en quibra cotizando en 0 en menos de un mes.... Eso sí, que peazo de certificados iba a sacar.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Ni así ganariamos dinero, seguro que no somos capaces de ponernos de acuerdo, ademas como decidiese Tonuel terminabamos con todas las empresas en quibra cotizando en 0 en menos de un mes.... Eso sí, que peazo de certificados iba a sacar.



ya te digo

hoy me ha tirado DP la cotización de REE el muy ....me he quedado flipado

una pregunta a los ejpertos ¿cuanto dinero creeis que es el necesario para empezar a invertir en bolsa?, ¿se ganas más en cortos?


----------



## donpepito (1 May 2009)

Kujire... ya estoy por aquí.... AIG, me entró ganas a 1.37USD, pero no me inspiraba mucha confianza y el poco recorrido que podría tener, no me merecia la pena meter 40.000acc, es lo q suelo comprar en AIG, ni un eur + siempre en esa horquilla de precios 1.2x to 1.3X USD

Pocas plusvalías.

Si es cierto que puedes jugar con las agencias en las posis, yo soy muy rápido cambiando y llevando la cot a mi terreno, eso si, con cierto peso, no puedes pretender mover la cot con 10acc.

Me hubiese entrado la orden a 31,64€ pero al ver 31,6x quite la orden de compra de nuevo y esperé a dar candela en la subasta, varias pujas a 31,55 31,25 y los jop de BSN me tocaron los OO, llegaron hasta 32,4x luego al ver que se la llevaban a 31,6x ... cambié a 31,65€ y así la dejé... en unos 3 segundos del cierre de subasta se la llevaron a 31,79 en venta, dejando a 31,69€ el precio de compra.

Mi posi final de 2500acc a 31,65€ está en el sistema para que se puede corroborar, yo siempre intento adelantar mis operaciones, si algunos miembros del foro se pueden beneficiar, mucho mejor!

BSN, no puede estar en todas las cot, tienen un buen equipo, pero te aseguro que dentro de unos meses... las plusv de pepon26 serán pecata minuta! XD


----------



## Pepitoria (1 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... ya estoy por aquí.... AIG, me entró ganas a 1.37USD, pero no me inspiraba mucha confianza y el poco recorrido que podría tener, no me merecia la pena meter 40.000acc, es lo q suelo comprar en AIG, ni un eur + siempre en esa horquilla de precios 1.2x to 1.3X USD
> 
> Pocas plusvalías.
> 
> ...



Más que interesante

Si me contastes que hay una gran cantidad de acciones "tapadas" para el próximo lunes, el valor puede pegar un buen arreón, ¿no?

¿que opinión te da MOR como agente de bolsa?, ¿que agencia de bolsa es la más fiable?, ¿y la más pirata?


----------



## donpepito (1 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Más que interesante
> 
> Si me contastes que hay una gran cantidad de acciones "tapadas" para el próximo lunes, el valor puede pegar un buen arreón, ¿no?
> 
> ¿que opinión te da MOR como agente de bolsa?, ¿que agencia de bolsa es la más fiable?, ¿y la más pirata?



En primer lugar, yo no me considero experto en bolsa, en los pocos meses que llevo, es relativamente fácil sacar provecho de las operaciones que realizan las agencias, llevo tiempo observando que BSN y otras, acumulan unos días antes de calentar finalmente el valor, no todo son compras de sus fondos, me imagino que habrá compras por encargo, como las de hoy en REE.

Hoy no han querido pegar el subidon a REE, la están reservando para un día más tranquilo, quizás el lunes, martes, como te he comentado, primero acumulan y luego mueven los hilos para subir la cot, me he quedado con las ganas de haber comprado mas a 31,35€ ... las vendí para asegurarme al menos unas buenas plusv de esas 1000.

La más rastrera es la de las cajas de ahorros, ACF MA, otra pirata es CVX, suele hundir los valores, primero acumulan a precios altos, y cuando tienen la estrategia estudiada, te sueltan toneladas de papel en minutos.

Con 60.000€ puedes generar buenas plusv semanales en intradía, a mi me pierde el ultracorto plazo.

Para medio plazo, 5 días de media como mucho, necesitas un capital de al menos 200.000€ para no perder oportunidades.

Antes solo tocaba una acc e invertia una buena cantidad, ahora diversifico un poco más, suelo tener 4 valores como max, con más cantidad pierdes mucho tiempo.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En primer lugar, yo no me considero experto en bolsa, en los pocos meses que llevo, es relativamente fácil sacar provecho de las operaciones que realizan las agencias, llevo tiempo observando que BSN y otras, acumulan unos días antes de calentar finalmente el valor, no todo son compras de sus fondos, me imagino que habrá compras por encargo, como las de hoy en REE.
> 
> Hoy no han querido pegar el subidon a REE, la están reservando para un día más tranquilo, quizás el lunes, martes, como te he comentado, primero acumulan y luego mueven los hilos para subir la cot, me he quedado con las ganas de haber comprado mas a 31,35€ ... las vendí para asegurarme al menos unas buenas plusv de esas 1000.
> 
> ...



Conocia lo de ACF, pero desconocía que CVX se dedicaba a tan malas artes. BSN las tengo como una muy honrosa agencia de bolsa que por encargo saben llevar el valor a lo que quieren o le dicen. Me gusta tenerlas "de lado".

Lo que tu pagas por una comisión es lo que yo invierto, o sea, migajas: lo siento pero no tengo dinero y sólo hago experimentos de momento, aún así, no me han ido mal y se aprende bastante de las aportaciones de cada uno de los foreros. Quien diga que la bolsa hace lo que le da la gana tiene poca paciencia para interpretar lo que detrás se mueve.


----------



## donpepito (1 May 2009)

Pásame tu email por privado y te envío un PDF con los datos que ha movido hoy BSN BI, unos 118MILLONES de EUR en compras ... tengo el SIBE en casa.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pásame tu email por privado y te envío un PDF con los datos que ha movido hoy BSN BI, unos 118MILLONES de EUR en compras ... tengo el SIBE en casa.



Gracias

por cierto, ¿que criterios sigues para "cazar" valores apetecibles?, entiendo que comprando muchas acciones es dificil fallar; si te mueves en ultra corto plazo con unas subidas de centimos es suficiente para plusvalías. No es necesario exponerse en mucho plazo de tiempo


----------



## donpepito (1 May 2009)

Ver los vol de negociación es fundamental, estudia los valores unos días, luego puedes ir probando con pocas acc, te en cuenta que los patrones siempre se repiten en el 70% de las cotizadas, SAN me ha dado buenas plusv, pero desde hace unas semanas, me niego a entrar en bancos, no quiero sorpresas.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *Ver los vol de negociación es fundamental*, estudia los valores unos días, luego puedes ir probando con pocas acc, te en cuenta que los patrones siempre se repiten en el 70% de las cotizadas, SAN me ha dado buenas plusv, pero desde hace unas semanas, me niego a entrar en bancos, no quiero sorpresas.



¿En cantidad y en calidad te refieres, no?. Es decir, ver que son las manos fuertes las que compran papel al menos unas cuantas sesiones para obrar con garantias


----------



## Pepitoria (1 May 2009)

3 M€ para REE para hoy , vaya, vaya

Los de BSN tienen auténticos trabajos de cirujano, como por ejemplo GAM, INDRA, TEF...pero también de desatranque; mira como se han anticipado a lo de SOS y no han comprado muchos titulos hoy, PRISA han vendido también y apenas tienen cartera


----------



## donpepito (1 May 2009)

REE, han comprado otras 120.000 desde su filial BSN VA, solo te he pasado la de BSN BI.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 May 2009)

joder, ellos solos han movido un cuarto del papel del SAN


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 May 2009)

Rectifico la clasificación de aciertos de la encuesta (faltaba gente):

Forero-------------- aciertos --- votos

Benditaliquidez-------------2---------2
Carolus--------------------2---------2
lascosas-------------------1---------2
Mulder---------------------1---------2
Starkiller-------------------1---------2
Carvil----------------------1---------1
evidente-------------------1---------1
Festivaldelhumor------------1---------1
pecata minuta--------------1---------1
Xavigomis------------------1---------1
Azkunaveteya--------------0---------1
Bayne----------------------0---------1
Borjita Burbujas-------------0---------1
Burbujeador----------------0---------1
Chameleon------------------0--------1
Hagen----------------------0--------1
Monsterspeculator----------0---------1
Otropepito------------------0---------1
Percebo--------------------0---------1
sleepwalk	-------------------0--------1
Stuyvesant-----------------0--------1
chollero---------------------0--------2
Hanibal lecter---------------0--------2
tonuel----------------------0--------2

Ahora están todos.

En las dos encuestas finalizadas han participado 24 foreros, se han emitido 32 votos y ha habido 12 aciertos , acertamos un 37,5% de las veces. 

En la encuesta de marzo se emitieron 13 votos y sólo hubo dos aciertos (15%).

En la de abril se emitieron 19 votos y hubo 10 aciertos (53%).


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 May 2009)

Gente que votó en encuestas anteriores y que no ha votado en esta:

Chollero
Sleepwalk
Chameleon
Xavigomis
Borjita Burbujas
Starkiller
evidente
Otropepito
Azkunaveteya
Stuyvesant
Burbujeador
Hagen
Monsterspeculator
H Lecter


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 May 2009)

que hay que decir? que me he perdido?


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si algún día me hago millonario con esto (cosa que dudo  ) ya no postearé más por aquí.



Idem si acabas debajo de un puente,al final todo conduce al mismo sitio


----------



## Wataru_ (1 May 2009)

Buenos Días a todos ^___^!

Bueno ya que hoy no hay bolsa... nos iremos a hacer un poco de ejercicio con la bici. Luego ya nos pondremos a investigar un poco, sobre chicharros interesantes  .

Don Pepito lo que comentabas del SIBA ¿era ese nombre? ?ves los movimientos de las agencias en tiempo real? o ¿al finalizar el día?. Me interesa, siempre es bueno saber quien tienes de compañero.

Otra cosa... ¿alguna recomendación para el mercado USA para hoy? Lo mismo esta tarde me apetece hacer algún intradía. 

Disfrutad del Puente y no seáis malos.


----------



## tonuel (1 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Rectifico la clasificación de aciertos de la encuesta (faltaba gente):
> 
> Forero-------------- aciertos --- votos
> 
> ...





Hoyga... mecaguentodoloquesemenea... encima de muerto apaleao... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 May 2009)

Lo mejor es invertir como nuestro Warren B. del foro, por derivados...

Imagina que un banco compra por orden de un inversor (DP) un buen número de acc (0,5% del total, etc.), DP no dispone o no quiere poner un EUR, el banco le cobra a DP los intereses del (EQUITY SWAP) por la duración que acuerden.

Yo cobro los div. y al finalizar el vencimiento del acuerdo, me quedo con las acciones, si por ejemplo en ese momento valen menos del precio inicial, argghhhh!!! me ha salido mal la operación, y les debo la diferencia al banco.... pero si el mercado ha apostado por esa cot, la acc ha subido... DP ha salido en hombros de esta faena!


----------



## percebo (1 May 2009)

*El consultorio astrologico de habeis visto el ibex?*

Bueno aprovechando que estamos en un largo puente y sin el estres de las cotizaciones quiero ofreceros hablar de cosas realmente serias, actuas en bolsa siguiendo unos patrones y no sabes porque?, ves que tus acciones suben como la espuma en luna llena y cuando venus esta en alza no tienes más que perdidas?.... todas y estas preguntas y más encontrarán respuesta en el nuevo CONSULTORIO ASTROLOGICO DE HABEIS VISTO EL IBEX?, reformado, con mas información, nuevos estudios planterios, la relación entre la orbita de marte y la tendencia del S&P al descubierto.... todo a vuestra disposición y gratis.

Bueno ahora en serio, en un libro que tengo de analisis tecnico (no os riais porque el libro está muy bien y el autor es Francisco Llinares, os dejo un enlace a un comentario del mismo y coincido con el lo recomiendo, vale muy poco y es ameno e interesante Blog de Kretan: Analisis Tecnico (de Francisco Llinares)) viene una seccion en la que se habla de los signos del zodiaco y su comportarmiento al operar en bolsa, si a alguno le hace gracia saber lo que dice de su signo que lo pida y poco a poco lo iré poniendo, con calma que estamos de puente y lo tengo que escribir porque no tengo escaner (tampoco es muy largo), espero que no me denuncien por vulnerar derechos de autor, así que como se dice normalmente... el burro delante para que no se espante... empiezo por mi.....

Que han escrito en mi destino los astros para mí que soy.......

CAPRICORNIO?

Es ambicioso pero prudente, disciplinado y perseverante con tendencias pesimistas, opiniones rigidas y exigentes.
Es amante de llegar a la cumbre a través del trabajo o la política, de que le reconozcan su estatus social. Si no lo consigue, intenta aparentar distinción.
Tiene sentido del humor, pero puede ser duro si hace falta; consigue alcanzar sus objetivos a base de una férrea disciplina.
Planifica muy bien, y una vez convencido de la utilidad de algo, no lo abandona fácilmente.
Le encantan las matemáticas, y no tratará de ganar dinero deprisa, pues necesita seguridad, lo que le obliga a controlar los riesgos.
Puede funcionar muy bien con estrategias tranquilas a largo plazo, que den unos beneficios moderados pero seguros.
Su ansia de notoriedad quizá le empuje a ser un analista de los que salen en los medios para dar pronósticos, pero nunca propondrá operaciones arriesgadas.

No os pienso decir en que acierta y en que se equivoca, pero alguna cosa curiosa hay.







Bueno pues ya está, si alguien quiere saber el suyo.... a pedir, pero cuidado..... estás preparado para descubrir quien sois realmente? ja jaja jaja jaja

*FOREROS QUE YA SABEN SU FUTURO*

CAPRICORNIO
Don Pepito, Percebo
[http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1643645-post38156.html]ESCORPIO[/URL]
Mulder,Pepitoria, PIOJANO
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1643645-post38156.html
SAGITARIO[/URL]
Rosonero
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1644295-post38178.html
VIRGO
Carvil, Chudire
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1644849-post38199.html
LEO
Kujire, Pecata minuta,
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1644911-post38206.html
GEMINIS
Carolus Rex
En proceso de desencriptación.


----------



## rosonero (1 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lo mejor es invertir como nuestro Warren B. del foro, por derivados...
> 
> Imagina que un banco compra por orden de un inversor (DP) un buen número de acc (0,5% del total, etc.), DP no dispone o no quiere poner un EUR, el banco le cobra a DP los intereses del (EQUITY SWAP) por la duración que acuerden.
> 
> Yo cobro los div. y al finalizar el vencimiento del acuerdo, me quedo con las acciones, si por ejemplo en ese momento valen menos del precio inicial, argghhhh!!! me ha salido mal la operación, y les debo la diferencia al banco.... pero si el mercado ha apostado por esa cot, la acc ha subido... DP ha salido en hombros de esta faena!



Ahora que te veo por aquí... acabo de leer esta noticia sobre la bajada del consumo eléctrico por si puede afectar a REE 

Espectaculares caídas de las demandas de electricidad y de gas del 13,4% y 17% - Economia - Economia - ABC.es


----------



## Mulder (1 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lo mejor es invertir como nuestro Warren B. del foro, por derivados...
> 
> Imagina que un banco compra por orden de un inversor (DP) un buen número de acc (0,5% del total, etc.), DP no dispone o no quiere poner un EUR, el banco le cobra a DP los intereses del (EQUITY SWAP) por la duración que acuerden.
> 
> Yo cobro los div. y al finalizar el vencimiento del acuerdo, me quedo con las acciones, si por ejemplo en ese momento valen menos del precio inicial, argghhhh!!! me ha salido mal la operación, y les debo la diferencia al banco.... pero si el mercado ha apostado por esa cot, la acc ha subido... DP ha salido en hombros de esta faena!



¿y no saldría mejor vender (o comprar) opciones call o entrar largo en futuros de este valor con un broker serio que te de las acciones al vencimiento si no cierras tu posición?

Lo pregunto porque no sé la respuesta.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Ahora que te veo por aquí... acabo de leer esta noticia sobre la bajada del consumo eléctrico por si puede afectar a REE
> 
> Espectaculares caídas de las demandas de electricidad y de gas del 13,4% y 17% - Economia - Economia - ABC.es



Si, pero también el gobierno iba a saldar la deuda de ellas a cambio de congelar las facturas de parados y gente con rentas bajas durante 4 años. Casualidad que fue ayer.


----------



## Mulder (1 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Bueno pues ya está, si alguien quiere saber el suyo.... a pedir, pero cuidado..... estás preparado para descubrir quien sois realmente? ja jaja jaja jaja



Empiezo yo.

Quiero saber que dice de escorpio.

edito: para que no decaiga la fiesta en un dia como este, largos S&P 873.5 hasta las 16:00


----------



## percebo (1 May 2009)

*La bolsa y los Escorpio...*



Mulder dijo:


> Empiezo yo.
> 
> Quiero saber que dice de escorpio.
> 
> edito: para que no decaiga la fiesta en un dia como este, largos S&P 873.5 hasta las 16:00



Sabia que serías el primero.... por fin se acabaron las dudas, todo te será revelado, he tenido que hacer un dificil estudio, consultar las cabalas, lanzar mis runas, pero ya está, a partir de hoy todo te será más facil ya que sabras como eres por haber nacido bajo el signo de ...........

ESCORPIO

Es bastante imaginativo, extemado en sus emociones, astuto y con mucha energía, receloso y obstinado. Hay que procurar no tenerlo como enemigo pues es muy peligroso, pudiendo llegar a ser cruel con los demás y también consigo mismo.
Tiene buena percepción para encontrar el enfoque correcto de los problemas, siempre que pueda separar la investigación de sus propias emociones.
Es muy trabajador y puede adquirir un nivel alto de técnica si ve que el objetivo final es suficientemente atractivo. En el caso de la Bolsa no tendrá problema, pues el objetivo final es ilimitado. 
El problema le puede venir si considera el mercado como un juego, en el que acostumbra a cometer excesos. Debe utilizar estrategias moderadas y no abandonarlas bajo ningún pretexto. 
Tiene que vigilar su propensión a hacerse daño a sí mismo, que en este caso sería su bolsillo.
*Le gusta más la investigación por lo que conlleva de hurgar en los entresijos del problema que por lo que puede hacer con los resultados de la misma* (curioso lo que dice eh?)
Tenga cuidado de no cometer una injusticia con un escorpio puro, él se la devolvera.








Perdonarme si el consultorio cierra sus puertas temporalmente, pero los astros (mi mujer que para mi es un sol) han decidido que debo lavar al perro, pero no os preocupeis, dejar vuestras consultas y tarde o temprano serán respondidas.


----------



## donpepito (1 May 2009)

Normalmente, cuando quieren acceder al consejo de adm, utilizan los EQ-SWP, siempre en operaciones de millones de EUR.

Soy CAPRICORNIO, con proyecciones reales.


----------



## rosonero (1 May 2009)

Cuando vuelvas sigue con *Sagitario*, tengo curiosidad por saber qué dice de alguien que invierte sin tener ni idea de sistemas, análisis tecnico ...


----------



## mcd (1 May 2009)

pa enredar

index1


----------



## carvil (1 May 2009)

Cuando termines tus quehaceres  me puedes mirar el mío soy Virgo

Antes de la apertura presentan resultados:AGN, ALE, AXL, AGP, AOC, AIV, BPO, CRNT, CVX, CLX, SUR, ED, DF, FSS, FLIR, FO, HMSY, IBI, JRCC, LPNT, MA, MDU, NI, NWN, PPL, PFS, SPG, SRI, TE, VVI.


----------



## Tupper (1 May 2009)

NOTICIA: 

Resultados Stress Tests se retrasan unos días. Ya no saldrán el lunes como estaba previsto.


----------



## chudire (1 May 2009)

Márcate un VIRGO percebo, tal vez me aclare un par de cositas!


----------



## donpepito (1 May 2009)

Opsss... quizás el mercado puede interpretar que van a ser peores de lo esperado, hoy puede ser el día!

No... para que nos vamos a engañar, esto sube hoy!


----------



## Tupper (1 May 2009)

Creo que el mercado va a seguir "superalcista":

*Las cotizadas podrán 'engordar' su autocartera hasta el 10% del capital*

Carmen Larrakoetxea / Patricia Vegas 
10:01 - 1/05/2009

A partir del próximo 6 de julio 

Llega la revolución a la autocartera de las cotizadas. A partir de este verano -el próximo 6 de julio- pueden producirse cambios importantes en el parqué español, a raíz de la entrada en vigor de una nueva regulación mercantil que ha visto la luz este mes. De acuerdo con la nueva ley, las compañías cotizadas podrán incrementar su autocartera hasta el 10% del capital, cuando el límite actual está fijado en el 5%.


Las empresas más sensibilizadas con la defensa de sus títulos ya han puesto en marcha los trámites necesarios para poder acogerse a la nueva regulación. Éste ha sido el caso de la vasca CIE Automotive y de la aerolínea Iberia, que en sus juntas de accionistas van a aprobar o ya han aprobado las reformas de sus estatutos sociales. 

La elevación del límite máximo de autocartera al 10% implica ajustar la legislación española a lo vigente en Europa. Esta modificación legislativa supone la adaptación de España a las directivas europeas en materia de sociedades internacionales.

Cambios en el capital 
La nueva regulación, por tanto, puede implicar importantes movimientos en el mercado, sobre todo, en el momento actual, en el que de media las compañías caen más de un 40% desde máximos y se encuentran cerca de mínimos anuales. En el último mes, a pesar de que se mantiene la limitación del 5%, ya se han venido produciendo movimientos entre las cotizadas que han aumentado sus autocarteras. 

Según los analistas, estos cambios serán positivos si responden a una estrategia de anticipación ante un mercado alcista, con vistas a comprar acciones baratas para su posterior amortización cuando remonten las cotizaciones. "Vemos posible que se supere en algunos casos el 5%, que es el límite actual, principalmente para defender la cotización en bolsa, algo que las compañías intentarían disfrazar vendiendo la idea de que no ven otra inversión mejor que sus propias acciones a estos precios", comenta Juan José Fernández Figares, director de análisis de Link Securities.

No obstante, según los expertos, esta ley también da más margen de maniobra a los gestores de las compañías para cuidar al valor, incluso en momentos en los que reciba una oferta de compra. Además, en algunas compañías en las que exista poco capital en bolsa, este incremento de autocartera puede estrangular el capital libre en bolsa.

La responsable de los cambios que se producirán en la bolsa española es la Ley 3/2009, de 3 de abril, de Modificaciones Estructurales de las Sociedades Mercantiles, que entrará en vigor el 6 de julio. El preámbulo del texto pretende adaptar la legislación española a las directivas comunitarias de fusiones transfronterizas y de sociedades internacionales. 

*Hasta el 20% para no cotizadas*

Asímismo, contempla la introducción de otra serie de modificaciones "estructurales" de la legislación mercantil como una solución transitoria hasta que se refundan y armonicen la totalidad de las leyes de derecho de sociedades. Y es en estas medidas en las que se incluyen las modificaciones de la Ley de Sociedades Anónimas que afectan a las sociedades cotizadas.

Con esta regulación se modifica el Artículo 75 de la Ley de Sociedades Anónimas, lo que permite que las sociedades cotizadas puedan elevar su autocartera hasta el 10% del capital, porcentaje que se incrementa hasta el 20% para las no cotizadas. "Así se flexibilizan los límites de la autocartera", dice Andrés Recalde, consultor de CMS Albiñana & Suárez de Lezo. 

Además, se establece que la junta deberá fijar el baremo de precio máximo y mínimo para la adquisición de las acciones propias. Además, será la junta la que establezca el periodo por el cual concede la autorización a los gestores de la sociedad para operar sobre la autocartera, pero dicha autorización no podrá exceder de un periodo superior a los cinco años. 

La avanzadilla 
Entre las primeras sociedades cotizadas que han adaptado sus estatutos sociales a la nueva regulación se encuentran el grupo industrial vasco CIE Automotive y el operador aéreo Iberia. 

Así, la Junta de Accionistas de CIE del pasado 22 de abril modificó sus estatutos con vistas a la entrada en vigor de la nueva ley el próximo 6 de julio. Si lo estima oportuno, CIE tendrá vía libre para aumentar su autocartera hasta el 10%. Hasta el momento este grupo industrial, controlado por el grupo inversor Inssec, no ha desarrollado una política activa en materia de acciones propias, ya que su autocartera se limita a un 0,7% del capital. 

En caso de que opte por realizar operaciones, la junta determinó que el precio mínimo será el valor nominal y como máximo, el 10% del precio de cotización en la fecha de la compra. CIE ha estado asesorada por Mario Fernández, uno de los letrados vascos más prestigiosos, que está especializado en reestructuraciones de empresas y en fusiones y adquisiciones.

La compañia Iberia incluyó en el orden del día de su próxima Junta de Accionistas -que se celebra el 2 de junio- autorizar el incremento de acciones propias hasta el 10%.

Qué compañías creen en sí mismas
Cuantía total que invierten las empresas desde los mínimos del Ibex 35, el paasdo 9 de marzo de 2009.

Las cotizadas podrán 'engordar' su autocartera hasta el 10% del capital - 1210631 - 1/05/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


----------



## pecata minuta (1 May 2009)

Percebo, cuando te dejen los astros, nos cuentas algo de LEO, que yo sepa, somos Kujire y yo.


----------



## Carolus Rex (1 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Bueno aprovechando que estamos en un largo puente y sin el estres de las cotizaciones quiero ofreceros hablar de cosas realmente serias, actuas en bolsa siguiendo unos patrones y no sabes porque?, ves que tus acciones suben como la espuma en luna llena y cuando venus esta en alza no tienes más que perdidas?.... todas y estas preguntas y más encontrarán respuesta en el nuevo CONSULTORIO ASTROLOGICO DE PERCEBO, reformado, con mas información, nuevos estudios planterios, la relación entre la orbita de marte y la tendencia del S&P al descubierto.... todo a vuestra disposición y gratis.
> 
> Bueno ahora en serio, en un libro que tengo de analisis tecnico (no os riais porque el libro está muy bien y el autor es Francisco Llinares) viene una seccion en la que se habla de los signos del zodiaco y su comportarmiento al operar en bolsa, si a alguno le hace gracia saber lo que dice de su signo que lo pida y poco a poco lo iré poniendo, con calma que estamos de puente y lo tengo que escribir porque no tengo escaner (tampoco es muy largo), espero que no me denuncien por vulnerar derechos de autor, así que como se dice normalmente... el burro delante para que no se espante... empiezo por mi.....
> 
> ...



Muy buenas tardes.

Percebo podrias poner que dice Llinares de Geminis... :o

Paseis buén dia.


----------



## PIOJANO (1 May 2009)

y ya que no veo ninguna consulta de Libra, poderias contarnos que dice de nosotros?, recuerda que somos el equilibrio.


----------



## tonuel (1 May 2009)

Me parece que te seria más productivo escanear el libro... sin acritud... 




Saludos


----------



## percebo (1 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me parece que te seria más productivo escanear el libro... sin acritud...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Practico puede ser... pero la mistica no entiende de cosas mundanas... no te preocupes y di tu signo.

Ahora estoy pegandome enfundado en mi mandil con unos chipirones encebollados y pasta con mejillones, así que hasta la tarde no vuelvo a reabrir el consultorio.

No os preocupeis los astros seguiran ahi.


----------



## Tyrelfus (1 May 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> NOTICIA:
> 
> Resultados Stress Tests se retrasan unos días. Ya no saldrán el lunes como estaba previsto.




Es que la maquillada que tienen que darle es tan grande, que ocupan mucho tiempo para hacerla


----------



## Kujire (1 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... ISM*

Indice de Confianza de Michigan Mejor de lo esperado: , y pongo la cara de susto porque en Michigan van cerrar varias plantas de las autos .... asi que no sé como tomarme esto, para los que no tengan muy claro dónde está Michigan, quizás les suene más Detroit.

ISM index mejor de lo esperado, provoca que se reafirme el optimismo...., parece que las órdenes se incrementan, (yo ya no sé quién creer....)


----------



## Tupper (1 May 2009)

No sé si maquillada o no. Lo único que oyen mis oidos a cada resultado que publican de una empresa es: "better then expected"

Si seguimos así hasta el infinito y más allá hoygan. Hasta el petróleo está subiendo leñe.

No hay noticia que hunda al mercado.


----------



## Misterio (1 May 2009)

Realmente puede ser que se esten inventando los resultados de los datos macro?.

Al final el stress test no va a tener relevancia porque son test basados en que la economía americana empeora y si ahora día si y día también salen datos de que mejora supuestamente pues eso, habrá que esperar al hostión de Octubre.


----------



## Tupper (1 May 2009)

No sé yo si va a ver un hostión.

Lo único que veo son caras sonrientes diciendo que lo peor ya ha pasado.

Luego será lo de siempre, saldrá una noticia chorra sin la menor importancia y por algún motivo estúpido todo el mundo venderá.

Parece que se ha hecho un suelo el 9 de marzo y se se está intentando apuntalarlo como sea.


----------



## percebo (1 May 2009)

Pues por logica hoy deberia ser un dia de una piña curiosa... pero cualqueiera saber... ver y ya está.


----------



## Misterio (1 May 2009)

Bueno parece que todo todo no va bien, lo más gracioso son las revisiones. 

Pedidos a fábrica	[Imprimir]	



Pedidos a fábrica de marzo bajan 0,9%, cuando se esperaba bajada de sólo 0,6 %. Además el dato previo se revisa fuertemente a la baja de +1,8% a tan solo +0,7%.

Si quitamos la partida de transportes al completo para evitar la distorsión que provocan los aviones, ya que pocas unidades de cambio provocan grandes diferencias porcentuales debido a su alto precio tenemos una bajada de 0,9%. 

Dato malo para la economía, se sale de la línea general de recuperación que estaban marcando otros datos. Malo para bolsas y bueno para bonos.


----------



## Kujire (1 May 2009)

Con respecto al Indice de confianza de la U.Michigan/Reuters, lo calculan después de encuestar a 500 familias por parte del departamento de consumo de la UM, sobre su situación financiera, alegría, etc... mensualmente.

Este tipo de índices es de lo más subjetivo que te puedes echar a la cara, por lo que una pequeña variación no debe tomarse de forma significativa. Otra cosa, no creo que haya dado tiempo a que la bancarrota de de Chrysler haya hecho efecto y que fuera recogido por el índice.


----------



## percebo (1 May 2009)

Continuamos con las respuestas a las consultas realizadas a nuestro consultorio astrológico, en este caso el forero Rosonero quería saber cuanto de su signo Sagitario influye en su vida bolsistica, siento la tardanza pero el manuscrito que a continuación transcribiré, tuve que arrebatarlo de la mano inernte del Sumo maestro de un monasterio en las cubres tibetanas, el cual había prometido protergerlo con su vida, esta fue la parte facil, lo peor fue hacer frente al escudrón de monjes Saholin que habían apostado en defensa del monasterio, pero en fin... no os contaré mis problemas, nada es poco para continuar con esta vital misión a la que me he comprometido para llevar la luz del conocimiento a vuestras vidas bolsisticas.

SAGITARIO

Es muy amante de la libertad, abierto a investigaciones filosóficas, la sinceridad en él es un defecto pues carece de tacto para decir las verdades a los demás, es irresponsablemente optimista, le gusta más el viaje que la llegada, los viajes tienen que ser largos, no de cercanías, y para ello se prepara con idiomas lejanos. Si no puede viajar, disfruta visitando el aeropuerto o la estación del tren.
Aprende muy bien de sus errores, lo que le faculta para mejorar continuamente sus estrategias, aunque tiene que vigilar su tendencia a ser imprudente.
Necesita un desafío constante; cuando alcance un nivel bueno en algo quizá el aburriemiento le incite a cambiar, a pesar de su éxito en ese tema. Le atrate más el desafío en sí ismo que la utilidad de conocer la solución al problema. 
Tiene facilidad para buscar soluciones originales a problemas viejos, es perfecto para encontrar la forma de aprovechar las operaciones especiales.
Lo que realmente le gusta es filosofar, ser bibliotecario o guía de turismo. Si quiere comprar un valor en Nueva York, pensará seriamente en coger el avión para hacerlo allí mismo y no por telefono.
Si es operador de bolsa, su principal objetivo no es el dinero.

Foreros Sagitario

Rosonero.

Otros Sagitario conocidos

Trichet, Jacques Chirac, Churchill, Alberto Alcocer, Woody Allen, Steven Spielberg, Kim Basinguer.








PD: proximamente Carvil conocera lo que Virgo le tiene destinado....


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> tuve que arrebatarlo de la mano inernte del Sumo maestro de un monasterio en las cubres tibetanas, el cual había prometido protergerlo con su vida, esta fue la parte facil, lo peor fue hacer frente al escudrón de monjes Saholin que habían apostado en defensa del monasterio, pero en fin... no os contaré mis problemas, nada es poco para continuar con esta vital misión a la que me he comprometido para llevar la luz del conocimiento a vuestras vidas bolsisticas.



Necesitas unas vacaciones urgentemente


----------



## Mulder (1 May 2009)

El movimiento al alza que está haciendo el S&P durará hasta las 20:00 de esta tarde, hora local, evidentemente (Kujire, tendrás que calcular tu hora particular  )


----------



## Pepitoria (1 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El movimiento al alza que está haciendo el S&P durará hasta las 20:00 de esta tarde, hora local, evidentemente (Kujire, tendrás que calcular tu hora particular  )



¿y si no es asi, que hacemos contigo?


----------



## Mulder (1 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿y si no es asi, que hacemos contigo?



Salvo echarmelo en cara poco más podeis hacer


----------



## percebo (1 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Salvo echarmelo en cara poco más podeis hacer



Espera que como no pase de 875 a la segunda el pronostico se te va a pique rapidito.... yo sigo pensando que hoy debería haber una buena piña, la vela de ayer no es nada, nada buena para subidas.


----------



## percebo (1 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Necesitas unas vacaciones urgentemente



Perdona no he entendido tu signo zodiacal.


----------



## carvil (1 May 2009)

Estamos tocando la resistencia fuerte de hoy en intradia que es 872 como la perfore el forero pepon26 tendra razon :........ haremos nuevos maximos anuales..... hasta 888

Percebo: Que hay de lo mío hoyga 

Salu2


----------



## Kujire (1 May 2009)

Percebo, si te apetece puedes subir tus horóscopos a la FAQ de la burbuwiki, para que no se pierdan en la inmensidad del hilo dado que es más sencillo enlazar desde allí a tu firma.
(Sé que es material con copyright, y si se quejan los tendremos que retirar, pero como es un trabajo derivado siempre que le des licencia a su autor original, es decir lo menciones, podría pasar ...aunque siempre queda más elegante el comentarlo con él, y avisarle que se ha publicado parte de su obra dado que tarde o temprano lo encontrará, de eso estoy segura)


----------



## percebo (1 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Percebo, si te apetece puedes subir tus horóscopos a la FAQ de la burbuwiki, para que no se pierdan en la inmensidad del hilo dado que es más sencillo enlazar desde allí a tu firma.
> (Sé que es material con copyright, y si se quejan los tendremos que retirar, pero como es un trabajo derivado siempre que le des licencia a su autor original, es decir lo menciones, podría pasar ...aunque siempre queda más elegante el comentarlo con él, y avisarle que se ha publicado parte de su obra dado que tarde o temprano lo encontrará, de eso estoy segura)



No, si ya lo habia pensado yo, pero leyendo a Francisco Llinares en su blog no me da la sensación que le moleste, ademas esto que estoy poniendo desde mi punto de vista es lo menos interesante del libro con diferencia (aunque es curioso ver algunas coincidencias), de todas maneras ya con tiempo en el post inicial ya pondré cuando tenga tiempo referencias a su blog y donde comprar el libro, porque la verdad es que lo recomiendo, está lleno de sensatez y fue el leerlo lo que me animó a probar esto de la bolsa y despues me he dado cuenta que siempre que he palmado pasta en serio ha sido yendo en contra de alguno de sus consejos, tanto el libro, como el blog es sencillo de entender, claro y ameno, otra cosa es que compartas o no todas sus opiniones... que alguna curiosa tiene, pero desde luego en el tema de la bolsa para mí es un puto crack.
En cuanto a ponerlo en la Burbuwiki sin problema, de todas maneras estoy poniendo los enlaces de cada signo en el primer post (que a su vez esta en mi firma) con lo cual de momento no es dificil llegar, así que cuando estén los doce si os parece curioso se sube.

Que? hoy hacen los americanos el paripé toda la tarde para al final dejarlo en negativo o van a tener la cara de volver a subir?

Lo digo más que nada por si puedes hablar por ahi, que lo dejen un puntito en negativo hoy (no pido más) lo justo para trincar un poquito de pasta en los cortos suicidas que deje el jueves (mira que no saber que celebran el dia del trabajador otro día) y poder apuntarme al resto de la bajada.

Total, luego rebotamos en 840 o 820 y aqui no ha pasado nada, comentaselo, yo creo que es mejor para todos que si siguen subiendo hoy va a ser demasiado descarado, pero por favor que no se les ocurra bajar dos o tres puntitos, que si no el gap negativo de apertura va a ser tan grande que no vamos a poder encontrar un Nelson lo suficientemente grande para alguien que yo me se.


----------



## percebo (1 May 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Estamos tocando la resistencia fuerte de hoy en intradia que es 872 como la perfore el forero pepon26 tendra razon :........ haremos nuevos maximos anuales..... hasta 888
> 
> Percebo: Que hay de lo mío hoyga
> 
> Salu2



Problemas tecnicos, tengo el equipo de investigación retenido en la frontera israeli, ahora mismo no puedo dar mas información, por otra parte mi niña espera para salir a dar un paseo.... así que, no desesperes, se que vivir con incertidumbre es duro, pero de esta noche no pasa, todo será desvelado para los virgo.

A cambio, vigilame a estos yankis que no me fio un pelo, mucho me están jugando con los 875, no creo que se atrevan... pero por si acaso....


----------



## Kujire (1 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Que? hoy hacen los americanos el paripé toda la tarde para al final dejarlo en negativo o van a tener la cara de volver a subir?



De momento estamos optimistas, ...pero ya sabes que a última hora todo puede pasar, de cualquier forma yo no veo el guano a corto plazo ... y al retrasar la publicación del informe del stress-test la semana que viene está más despejada

Te digo, que todo pues pasar porque acaban de salir las ventas de coches en abril, y son horribles un -30% menos de lo estimado Cómo se puede meter la gamba así en una estimación? , asi que ... las espadas en todo lo alto y tendrás que esperar al final


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Perdona no he entendido tu signo zodiacal.



Tauro si no recuerdo mal...


----------



## Wataru_ (1 May 2009)

Kujire , ¿sigues en DryS? Menudo pelotazo está dando... 
Más del 18%.


NOOOO!! Acabo de mirar la que yo estaba siguiendo, en espera del siguiente descalabro, para entrar a medio plazo.
Frontline
FRONTLINE LTD (FRO) | Cotización en bolsa - Yahoo! Finanzas

Y también está subiendo fuerte `__´ mi gozo en un pozo.

Edito: Lo siento Percebo está subiendo... y espero que acabe al menos con un 0.75%... tengo un largo en Iberia que me puede hacer pupita (También tengo un corto... pero ya de jodidos al río).


----------



## Kujire (1 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Kujire , ¿sigues en DryS? Menudo pelotazo está dando...
> Más del 18%.
> 
> 
> ...



jiji DRYS is a money-making-machine ... e incluso dando pérdidas!


----------



## Pepitoria (1 May 2009)

Son las 20:14h

¿que paso con el S&P?


----------



## Mulder (1 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Son las 20:14h
> 
> ¿que paso con el S&P?



Yo no te lo puedo decir porque ya te lo he dicho


----------



## percebo (1 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no te lo puedo decir porque ya te lo he dicho



Precisamente subiendo, subiedo, desde que tu lo dijiste no es que haya estado...., por cierto como fue ese largo mañanero?.

Tranquilos que ahora lo arreglo yo, bais, bais, sit, sit, abajo, abajo!.

De momento el paripé ya lo han hecho, salvo que tengan muchisimo rostro... el lunes con la bajada de los dividendos del SAN y la diferencia entre el cierre del lunes y donde esta hoy nuestro amigo el discolo S&P, me parece que el gap de doscientos puntos lo vamos a ver..... claro que puede que super-super alcista no sea.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no te lo puedo decir porque ya te lo he dicho



Esto va parriba, como pitonisa no tienes precio


----------



## Mulder (1 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Precisamente subiendo, subiedo, desde que tu lo dijiste no es que haya estado...., por cierto como fue ese largo mañanero?



Ha hecho el pico justo un poco antes de las 20:00, podría ajustar la predicción al minuto pero es una jodienda, así que ajusto a los 30 minutos que es la escala que uso para gráficos habitualmente.

Por otra parte me he equivocado con la tendencia de las 11:00 a las 16:00 pero he acertado con la hora a la que iba a terminar, la verdad es que una tendencia que va de las 11:00 a las 16:00 en el S&P (overnight) en un día con poco volumen como hoy es fácil de equivocarse.

Pero como digo siempre es más importante el tiempo que el precio, si se sabe cuando terminará una tendencia es facil esperar a que se inicie para ver hacia donde va y meterse a la mejor oportunidad, al menos en espacios temporales con mucho volumen como son las aperturas de los gringos.

edito: ya tengo bastante estudiado como aprovechar este tipo de tendencias.


----------



## wsleone (1 May 2009)

espero estar dentro antes de que descorche el champan, y no queda mucho


----------



## percebo (1 May 2009)

Bueno Calvin, a pesar de que no hayas controlado muy bien al S&P (menos mal que he llegado a tiempo para ponerle en su sitio , lo prometido es deuda y te comunico que por fin tengo la carta astral que tanto esperabas, no ha sido nada sencillo, mi equipo de investigación y campo finalmente (gente competente, todos exagentes del MI-6) localizó el incunable en una sepultura datada en el año cero sita en Jerusalen, el problema ha sido que han sido intercepatados a la vuelta por el Mosad en la frontera ya que pensaban que el documento se trataba de un evangelio apocrifo que demostraba que Jesucristo se llevaba mal con su suegra, tras una larga negociación he logrado que les dejen pasar, eso sí me ha costado conseguirles un documento en el que Baltasar Garzon se compromente a no perseguir a ningún ciudadano Israelí durante los proximos cinco años (no os diré como consegui que Baltasar firmara eso porque luego tendría que mataros), en fin que como estarás ansioso, siendo Virgo este eres tú operando en bolsa:
PD: Me olvidaba de Chudire que tambien habia pedido este signo, siento decirte en que la carta no pone nada en referencia a que precio vender IBER.


VIRGO

Demasiado meticuloso, ordenado, trabajador, analítico y perspicaz, demasiado preocupado por el orden y los detalles. Su casa parece una exposición ordenada por orden alfabético, tiene cada cosa en su sitio y le molesta mucho que cambie ese orden. 
Puede estar media hora limpiando un cristal, o arreglando cualquier detalle.
En la elaboración de estrategias puede perderse en los detalles y su afán de perfeccionismo le puede hacer olvidar el asunto principal.
Su incansable ritmo de trabajo puede proporcionarle un buen nivel de técnica y experiencia, siempre que se conozca a sí mismo lo suficiente para reorientarse hacial el motivo principal de vez en cuando. 
No tendrá problemas en asumir las herramientas del análisis técnico, pues le encantan las estadísticas; después de desmenuzarlo y haber comprobado cien veces las probabilidades de acierto en cada ocasión, lo aceptará con todos los sutiles detalles que lo conforman.
Es todo terreno para los diferentes tipos de operativa, aunque este libro le parecerá poco extenso para saciar su ansia de rebuscar los más pequeños detalles que expliquen cada uno de los pormenores del funcionamiento de las técnicas y métodos que lo componen.

Foreros Virgo

Calvin

Otros virgo menos importantes

Solbes, Alicia Koplowitz, Donal Trump, Federico Jimenez Losantos, Doña Leticia, Michael Jackson, Agatha Chistie, Van Morrison, Greta Garbo.






Es curioso, pero yo diria que alguna de las cosas (otras ni idea porque no te conozco lo suficiente) si te pegan.

Por cierto, buenas noticias ya tengo localizados los textos de Leo y Geminis, creo que esta vez va a ser más facil puede que para esta noche estén en mi poder ya, eso sí me va a hacer falta un buen abrigo, desearme suerte Kujire, Pecata minuta y Carolux Rex, puede que hoy pueda acercaros un poco más al mundo del más allá.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Por cierto, buenas noticias ya tengo localizados los textos de Leo y Geminis, creo que esta vez va a ser más facil puede que para esta noche estén en mi poder ya, eso sí me va a hacer falta un buen abrigo, desearme suerte Kujire, Pecata minuta y Carolux Rex, puede que hoy pueda acercaros un poco más al mundo del más allá.



Suerte, compañero, espero que esta vez la obtención de los textos no te de tantos problemas. Me los imagino situados en Afganistán, en la cueva donde se esconde Osama bin Laden, bien custodiados por aguerridos talibanes...

Estás haciendo muy emocionante esta chorrada de la astrología...


----------



## carvil (1 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Bueno Calvin, a pesar de que no hayas controlado muy bien al S&P (menos mal que he llegado a tiempo para ponerle en su sitio , lo prometido es deuda y te comunico que por fin tengo la carta astral que tanto esperabas, no ha sido nada sencillo, mi equipo de investigación y campo finalmente (gente competente, todos exagentes del MI-6) localizó el incunable en una sepultura datada en el año cero sita en Jerusalen, el problema ha sido que han sido intercepatados a la vuelta por el Mosad en la frontera ya que pensaban que el documento se trataba de un evangelio apocrifo que demostraba que Jesucristo se llevaba mal con su suegra, tras una larga negociación he logrado que les dejen pasar, eso sí me ha costado conseguirles un documento en el que Baltasar Garzon se compromente a no perseguir a ningún ciudadano Israelí durante los proximos cinco años (no os diré como consegui que Baltasar firmara eso porque luego tendría que mataros), en fin que como estarás ansioso, siendo Virgo este eres tú operando en bolsa:
> PD: Me olvidaba de Chudire que tambien habia pedido este signo, siento decirte en que la carta no pone nada en referencia a que precio vender IBER.
> 
> 
> ...



Como anillo al dedo "demasiado perfeccionista"

Gracias Percebo


----------



## percebo (1 May 2009)

Por cierto... creo que ya lo puedo poner... es copiando a otro forero (no me acuerdo de quien fue)... pero no puedo esperar hasta el lunes...

Se busca Gap de +200 puntos en el ibex en tendencia super alcista, razon Penpon26.

Tambien hemos encontrado un Nelson tamaño cuatroxcuatro metros, si alguien conoce al propietario que avise.


----------



## percebo (1 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Suerte, compañero, espero que esta vez la obtención de los textos no te de tantos problemas. Me los imagino situados en Afganistán, en la cueva donde se esconde Osama bin Laden, bien custodiados por aguerridos talibanes...
> 
> Estás haciendo muy emocionante esta chorrada de la astrología...



Aciertas solo en el continente, pero por desgracia estoy en latitudes un poco más frias, por cierto alguien quiere encargar un poquito de vodka?. hago buen precio.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 May 2009)

Joder, pedazo de maquillaje le están haciendo...

Edito: Yo les pedí un 0.75%, no ha podido ser... pero bueno me conformo con un 0.53%.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 May 2009)

¡guau!, como ha bajado el S&P 

ha bajado tanto que hasta ha ganado 4 puntos al final

Aqui lo único que se ha visto es un movimiento de papelitos en uno y otro lado con poco volumen de los que pueden hacerlo y en medio los mismos imbeciles de siempre.

Algunos deberíamos jugad mas a las tragaperras del bar, hay más futuro para acertar.


----------



## percebo (1 May 2009)

Brrrrrrrrrrf, que frio, ya estoy aqui de vuelta (no pregunteis como soy tan rapido, bueno puede que algun día os explique como conseguí que el capitan Spok me transmitiese el secreto del teletransporte al coincidir con el mientras buscaba una ballena en el siglo XX), los informes eran ciertos, como sabeis Heinrich Himmler se encargaba de buscar por todo el mundo todo tipo de objetos misticos para su lider Hitler, las cartas de leo y geminis según nuestros datos eran dos de sus piezas estrella, afortunadamente estos objetos, junto con otros de menos importancia como la copa del Grial y la mesa de Salomon, fueron intervenidos por las tropas rusas durante la invasión de Berlín, hemos tenido suerte, justamente hoy todo Moscu esta liada en manifestaciones por el día del trabajador, lo que nos ha facilitado en gran medida sacarlos del forro del abrigo de Lennin sin que se dieran cuenta (menos mal que por la crisis no le han cambiado de traje desde el funeral). Creo que ZP no podrá hacer más viajes a la Fria Rusia durante un tiempo despues de esto, pero creo que merecía la pena.
Pecata Minuta, Kujire, la intriga, el misterio, la desazon ante lo desconocido ha terminado..... los astro hablan a vosotras que sois... 


LEO

Es entusiasta, creativo, se organiza muy bien y es abierto, debe vigilar su vanidad infinita, su intolerancia y dogmatismo.
De todos los signos es el que siempre acaba viviendo bien, se organiza la vida de forma que nadie consigue fastidiarle.
Suele ser el centro de las reuniones, el rey. Para Leo la vida es un juego en el que está acostumbrado a ganar.
Si es consciente de su vanidad y se acostumbra a reconocer sus errores y a corregirlos de inmediato, puede funcionar bien operando en bolsa.
Su buena organización le hará encontrar los métodos adecuados para ganar operando en los mercados, igual que suele ganar en los demas aspectos de su vida.
Su carácter dogmático en este caso puede ser positivo si asume como dogmas métodos operativos que ofrezcan buenos resultado, y es intolerante para cambiarlos por otros no comporabados.
Su vanidad le puede ayudar a no aceptar otras opiniones, lo que es muy bueno siempre que haya trabajado para adquirir el nivel suficiente de formación y experiencia.
Puede dirigir con acierto un equipo de analistas.

Nota mia: Como os pone chicas, os puedo mandar mi dinero para que me lo movais vosotras? poner el porcentaje de las ganancias que querais... por cierto me permito una licencia en la foto.... en un par de dias pondré la estandar.

Foreros Leo

Pecata minuta, Kujire, Las cosas a su cauce.

Otros Leo menos relevantes

George Soros, Warren Buffett, (vaya tela) Obama, Clinton, ZP, Ester Koplowitz, Sergey Brin, Mick Jagger,Tim Geithner, Madonna, Napoleon, Magic Jonson, Robert de Niro, Alfred Hitchcock, y Fidel Castro.







Ahhhh como me gustaban los caballeros del zodiaco.... por cierto Carolus Rex, aunque tengo tu carta desafortunadamente se encuentra encriptada, no sé porque una sí y la otra no (tengo la teoría de que la primera era de Eva Braun y la segunda del propio Hitler y mandara encriptarla para que nadie más conociera su personalidad), aunque solo es una teoría, de todas maneras creo que va a ser facil, solo necesitare una maquina Enigma para descifrarla y por suerte tengo un amigo en la universidad de Oxford que me debe un favor y conservan una en su departamento, así que o bien a ultima hora o mañana si falta, los Geminis por fin os conocereis (jajajajaja, eso no os lo creeis ni locos, no andais mal los geminis ni na).... pero en fin... ya veremos lo que pone.


----------



## carvil (1 May 2009)

Bueno... Percebo siento lo de tus cortos...Si hubiese vendido mis GS... seguro se hubiese notado....


----------



## percebo (1 May 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Bueno... Percebo siento lo de tus cortos...Si hubiese vendido mis GS... seguro se hubiese notado....



Que dices, el lunes abrimos para abajo seguro, con la ponderacion que tiene SAN en cuanto le quiten el dividendo y con lo alto que estabamos en comparación de donde anda ahora el S&P seguro que vamos para atras, dinero le saco fijo... casi mejor así, unos duretes para empezar y luego a ver como va la mañana, seguro que se han enfriado un poquito los animos y cuidado, cuidado con la apertura de Ual Strit el lunes.... pero eso será el lunes, de momento a disfrutar de un buen fin de semana.... que es lo que os deseo a todos.

Percebo corto y fuera.


----------



## carvil (1 May 2009)

Igualmente buen fin de semana para tí y todos los foreros


----------



## evidente (2 May 2009)

Se que es un pelin tarde pero si cuela, mi opinión`para el mes de Mayo

Evidente....Bajista....B.....-1

Estoy pensando seriamente en asumir mis pérdidas en Citi...26% de capital invertido...no me resulta gracioso...pero veo cómo se me pasa el arroz con otras empresas que tienen mucho movimiento estas últimas semanas y me resulta cabreante.

Kujire opina que a los accionistas del Citi nos van a freir con el aumento de capital requerido, alguien que tenga una opinión diferente y razonada me podría ayudar a evaluar el tema ya que yo estoy en situación de semi-bloqueo con el mismo...es que me sangra el bolsillo y no tengo el coraje y vender y ver después que sube libre y grácil a por los 4 o 4,5 USD....joder este es mi laberinto


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 May 2009)

evidente dijo:


> Se que es un pelin tarde pero si cuela, mi opinión`para el mes de Mayo
> 
> Evidente....Bajista....B.....-1
> 
> ...



Bueno, por mí no hay problema en admitir tu predicción, si nadie protesta te la incluyo, aunque ahora los que no hayan votado dirán que pueden hacerlo hasta que abra el Ibex el lunes, pero bueno.



> El Ibex35 cerrará mayo:
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 8.891,30 + 3%= 9.158,04)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 8.891,30 - 3%= 8.624,56)
> ...



Sobre lo de Citi no sé qué decirte, se supone que será uno de los que no supere los tests, también habría que preguntarse si esto de la ampliación no era ya archiconocido, distinto sería si fuese una sorpresa que no pasase los test.

Imagínate que no pasa los test, pero por muy poco o por menos de lo previsto, la ampliación de capital necesaria no sería muy grande, el efecto dilución tampoco y entonces subiría.

Vende una parte..., o pon la orden por lo menos por si baja, cualquiera sabe...

Vigila los movimientos los días previos y compáralo con los de otros bancos a ver qué te dice el olfato.

De todas formas es una decisión complicada, yo no tengo ni idea de lo que puede pasar.


----------



## donpepito (2 May 2009)

Si puedes asumir las perdidas, vende ahora... y compra si baja a 2.00USD para compensarlas, otra posibilidad es olvidarse de que las llevas, con total seguridad durante este año tocarán los 4.50USD, puedes poner una orden de venta a ese precio.

Recuerda... los TIBURONES están siempre en movimiento en el mercado, de lo contrario se ahogan.


----------



## Mulder (3 May 2009)

*gráfico interesante*

Para los estudiosos de los ciclos, aunque seguro que no deja a nadie indiferente, enjoy it:

http://www.geocities.com/WallStreet/Exchange/9807/Charts/SP500/uct1950-2050.jpg

No lo pongo como gráfico porque rompería la página, se trata del S&P500.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Para los estudiosos de los ciclos, aunque seguro que no deja a nadie indiferente, enjoy it:
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/WallStreet/Exchange/9807/Charts/SP500/uct1950-2050.jpg
> 
> No lo pongo como gráfico porque rompería la página, se trata del S&P500.



De cumplirse esa secuencia, haríamos la corrección que puse hará un mes, A-B-C...

Saludos...


----------



## kemao2 (3 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Para los estudiosos de los ciclos, aunque seguro que no deja a nadie indiferente, enjoy it:
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/WallStreet/Exchange/9807/Charts/SP500/uct1950-2050.jpg
> 
> No lo pongo como gráfico porque rompería la página, se trata del S&P500.




Los datos entre 1990 y 2002 no me acaban de cuadrar muy bien con la realidad, .......


----------



## percebo (3 May 2009)

kemao2 dijo:


> Los datos entre 1990 y 2002 no me acaban de cuadrar muy bien con la realidad, .......



Coincido plenamente, esto no es (o por lo menos no debería ser) como la crisis .com.


----------



## Pereirano (3 May 2009)

Como es posible que el Ibex vaya to parriba si lo demas va to pabajo!?:

Este hilo no me interesa mucho asi que no lo leo habitualmente.¿Algunateoria para esto?


----------



## rosonero (3 May 2009)

Pereirano dijo:


> Como es posible que el Ibex vaya to parriba si lo demas va to pabajo!?:
> 
> *Este hilo no me interesa mucho asi que no lo leo habitualmente*.¿Algunateoria para esto?



Con la posdata que has dejado animas mucho a resumirte las 2548 páginas del hilo.


----------



## percebo (3 May 2009)

Pereirano dijo:


> Como es posible que el Ibex vaya to parriba si lo demas va to pabajo!?:
> 
> Este hilo no me interesa mucho asi que no lo leo habitualmente.¿Algunateoria para esto?



Te doy dos opciones y tu elige:

1ª Porque la bolsa va adelantada a la economía y está avisando de que lo peor ha pasado y empezará proximamente una gran recuperación.

2ª Porque no se deben comparar la economía real con juegos de apuestas o las estafas piramidales, ya que es lo mismo que confundir el culo con las temporas.

Tu mismo.


----------



## awai (3 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Te doy dos opciones y tu elige:
> 
> 1ª Porque la bolsa va adelantada a la economía y está avisando de que lo peor ha pasado y empezará proximamente una gran recuperación.
> 
> ...



Apuesto por la 2 ^__^

He visto tu consultorio señor percebo fuster 
No hay ningun piscis?? 

Me ser piscis 






Digame usted por favor mi futuro bulsatil


----------



## chollero (3 May 2009)

bueno, llego tarde a la encuesta, para la próxima....

Cifras de bochorno en CCM: no ganó 30 millones en 2008... ¡perdió 740 millones de euros!

como es posible tal manipulacion de datos? :


----------



## CHARLIE (3 May 2009)

chollero dijo:


> bueno, llego tarde a la encuesta, para la próxima....
> 
> Cifras de bochorno en CCM: no ganó 30 millones en 2008... ¡perdió 740 millones de euros!
> 
> como es posible tal manipulacion de datos? :



Y espérate, que aún no hemos visto nada..quedan más de 40 Engendros de estos (Cajas de Ahorro) y algún que otro banco (más de uno se está "autocomprando" su propia cartera de acciones, para que no caigan hasta el infierno.

La pregunta de turno (que ya llevo hecha desde hace más de un año es: ¿Cuándo se van a ejercitar verdaderas acciones penales contra todos estos delincuentes de cuello blanco, responsables junto con los políticos de esta penosa y desagradable situación?

Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 May 2009)

chollero dijo:


> bueno, llego tarde a la encuesta, para la próxima....
> 
> Cifras de bochorno en CCM: no ganó 30 millones en 2008... ¡perdió 740 millones de euros!
> 
> como es posible tal manipulacion de datos? :



Por mi puedes participar... 

Saludos...

Pd: Percebo, yo soy Leo(y del Barça ), y me cuadra bastante bien el texto...


----------



## percebo (3 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Apuesto por la 2 ^__^
> 
> He visto tu consultorio señor percebo fuster
> No hay ningun piscis??
> ...



Oido cocina, tengo pendiente una de geminis, libra y acuario, te pongo en lista, por cierto me he entretenido un ratillo en buscar personajes de cada signo y piscis no va nada mal, respetando a los leo (curioso los dos bichos que tienen ese signo), mañana por la tarde sigo con esta peazo de frikada.

PD. antes salio como publicidad en esta página un baner de un consultorio astrologico (con una musica persistente y muy coñazo) juro que no tengo nada que ver.


----------



## percebo (3 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por mi puedes participar...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Pd: Percebo, yo soy Leo(y del Barça ), y me cuadra bastante bien el texto...



Que cagones somos los cules, esperamos despues del 2-6 para dar la cara, si al final será verdad lo de la madriditis. Pero bueno, este año esta siendo una pasada y más con esta política de la epoca de paquito, de en tiempos de crisis toma futbol, porque nos estamos hinchando a ver partidazos de estos bichos por la tele.

Mañana pongo en cada signo algun personaje que he mirado, adelanto que los leo vais a sacar pecho. Lo que no he conseguido es la fecha de nacimiento de Juanlu, pero miedo me dá, mira que si es capricornio....


----------



## chollero (3 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por mi puedes participar...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Pd: Percebo, yo soy Leo(y del Barça ), y me cuadra bastante bien el texto...



Bueno se agradece, pero las normas, son las normas, y veo bien que no pueda participar ya que el plazo termino ya. 

saludos!


----------



## percebo (3 May 2009)

chollero dijo:


> Bueno se agradece, pero las normas, son las normas, y veo bien que no pueda participar ya que el plazo termino ya.
> 
> saludos!



Yo creo que al fundador del hilo se le podía dar un poco de vidilla.... pero solo una vez que luego se nos mal acostumbran... por cierto cual es el premio por acertar?.

PD: Es tarde... el puente ha sido largo.... vamos que me he liado de forero... por si mi opinión sirve de algo... desde que se cerro el plazo a ahora apenas han cambiado las cosas, así que...


----------



## chollero (3 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Yo creo que al fundador del hilo se le podía dar un poco de vidilla.... pero solo una vez que luego se nos mal acostumbran... por cierto cual es el premio por acertar?.




creo que no hay ningun premio, es solo un sondeo para calcular la capacidad de reclutamiento de gacelas de los leoncios.

saludos


----------



## percebo (3 May 2009)

chollero dijo:


> creo que no hay ningun premio, es solo un sondeo para calcular la capacidad de reclutamiento de gacelas de los leoncios.
> 
> saludos



Estamos nosotros como para ser objeto de un estudio sociológico, si al que más le dura una posición abierta es 4 horas, peazo de especulatas, como semos nosotros las gacelas que quieren reclutar los leoncios apañaos van, yo creo que somos mas bien carne de buen gusto de brokeoncios porque esos si que se lo tienen que llevar calentito con nuestas (en general) creativas operaciones bursatiles.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Que cagones somos los cules, esperamos despues del 2-6 para dar la cara, si al final será verdad lo de la madriditis. Pero bueno, este año esta siendo una pasada y más con esta política de la epoca de paquito, de en tiempos de crisis toma futbol, porque nos estamos hinchando a ver partidazos de estos bichos por la tele.
> 
> Mañana pongo en cada signo algun personaje que he mirado, adelanto que los leo vais a sacar pecho. Lo que no he conseguido es la fecha de nacimiento de Juanlu, pero miedo me dá, mira que si es capricornio....



Jodó, si puse 0-2 en la porra!!!! El partido del sábado no me daba ningún miedo, el del miércoles es otro cantar... :o pero no me gusta la pinta que va cogiendo... por aquí no han parado en todo el día de hablar del derby, nadie habla del Chelsea, y eso me mosquea...

Saludos y perdón por el off-topic... me voy a la guardería...


----------



## percebo (3 May 2009)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Y espérate, que aún no hemos visto nada..quedan más de 40 Engendros de estos (Cajas de Ahorro) y algún que otro banco (más de uno se está "autocomprando" su propia cartera de acciones, para que no caigan hasta el infierno.
> 
> La pregunta de turno (que ya llevo hecha desde hace más de un año es: *¿Cuándo se van a ejercitar verdaderas acciones penales contra todos estos delincuentes de cuello blanco, responsables junto con los políticos de esta penosa y desagradable situación?*
> 
> Saludos



Creo que les van a imponer la misma pena que a Pepe el del Popular, pero sin obligarles a ir a Mejico que esta muy malita la cosa con el tema de la gripe.


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Jodó, si puse 0-2 en la porra!!!! El partido del sábado no me daba ningún miedo, *el del miércoles es otro cantar... :o pero no me gusta la pinta que va cogiendo... por aquí no han parado en todo el día de hablar del derby, nadie habla del Chelsea, y eso me mosquea...*
> 
> Saludos y perdón por el off-topic... me voy a la guardería...



Ves como somos en el fondo unos cagoncetes?, mecaguentodoloquesemenea este año tenemos equipo, le vamos a meter al Chelsea la del pulpo, el miercoles otra borrachera de futbol-arte, mejor así, no querras que pasen todas las elimintorias en el minuto 5 del primer partido.....

Wenas noches a todos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 May 2009)

a los buenos dias,habeis visto como venimos hoy? tengo tres cortos desde el jueves in the morning a 9015 ......asi me gusta empezar a mi las semanas................se acabo el window dressing de abril comienza el "sell in may and go away" yujuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 May 2009)

chollero dijo:


> Bueno se agradece, pero las normas, son las normas, y veo bien que no pueda participar ya que el plazo termino ya.
> 
> saludos!



Bueno, el forero evidente votó el viernes después del cierre de WS, Percebo tiene razón no ha cambiado tanto la cosas así que podrías votar si lo haces antes de que abra hoy el Ibex.

Por mí no hay problema, eso sí, en cuanto abra el Ibex se acabó, no va más señores.

El dólar en 1.33, lleva bajando muchos días, supongo que por la reunión del BCE el viernes, se supone que bajarán tipos y anunciarán medidas para dar liquidez.

Teniendo en cuenta que bajadas del dólar equivalen casi seguro a subidas de la renta variable, mi predicción para esta semana es que subiremos, a medida que se acerque el viernes nos iremos moderando y bajaremos cuando el BCE anuncia sus medidas.

O lo que es lo mismo, el dólar seguirá bajando toda la semana hasta que se confirmen las medidas del BCE.

Como el BCE se suele poner nervioso cuando el dólar tontea con el 1,35-1,36, si esta semana baja mucho el dólar es posible que Trichet sea moderado y haya sorpresas en la reunión del BCE, eso supondría que el viernes el dólar subiría y bajaría la bolsa.

No sé qué va a pasar, lo digo por dar ideas.

Este mes el vencimiento es el día 15 porque el día 1 fue viernes.


----------



## Samzer (4 May 2009)

En breve habrá que tener en el equipo a un chamán. 

*El mercado se enfrenta a la profecía de mayo... ¿caerá en ella?*

La bolsa está llena de leyendas. De leyendas bursátiles que han nacido a raíz del comportamiento de los mercados. Sin embargo, esto tiene un riesgo, porque hay una creencia que se ha proclamado a los cuatro vientos y que no invita al optimismo para los próximos meses.

Conocida en inglés como Sell in may and go away, -vender en mayo e irse-, resume el dicho de que a partir de mayo comienza la tendencia bajista de los parqués, por lo que sugiere a los inversores vender sus acciones en ese mes o a final de abril. Y es que si se observa la rentabilidad media mensual que ha tenido el principal índice español, el Ibex 35, en los últimos diez años se puede ver el selectivo tiene un comportamiento negativo en ese periodo. De hecho, los peores meses son junio y septiembre en los que de media se ha caído más de un 2% desde 1999.

Además, los analistas aseguran que esta leyenda puede tener especial incidencia en 2009, después del fuerte rally vivido en las últimas semanas, en las que el Ibex 35 ha coronado abril como el mejor mes en nueve ejercicios y hay 40 valores que suman más de un 10% desde el 1 de enero. "Se podrían aprovechar las subidas de las últimas semanas para deshacer posiciones y ya volver después del verano que también suele ser un periodo alcista en los mercados", comenta un operador que no quiso ser citado.

Según algunos expertos este efecto está relacionado con la duración y la estacionalidad de las vacaciones. Los inversores liquidan sus posiciones en el mercado por dos razones generalmente. En primer lugar, por necesidades financieras. Si se han obtenido ganancias en los meses anteriores, se suele recoger beneficios ante cualquier incidente que pueda ocurrir en la época estival. A este argumento se une además que el inversor quiere disfrutar de su liquidez durante el periodo estival y no está dispuesto a tener sorpresas mientras descansa, por lo que se aleja de los mercados durante junio, julio, agosto y septiembre.

Además, hay que tener en cuenta que estar en bolsa durante los meses de verano es más arriesgado porque hay menos volumen de negociación, por lo que cualquier noticia tiene más volatilidad en las cotizaciones de las compañías.

Sin embargo, la suerte está echada este año, en el que el Ibex 35 todavía se deja un 43% desde lo máximos históricos y pierde más de un 1,72% desde el 1 de enero, en línea con el resto de parqués.

El mercado se enfrenta a la profecía de mayo... ¿caerá en ella? - 1215182 - 4/05/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> a los buenos dias,habeis visto como venimos hoy? tengo tres cortos desde el jueves in the morning a 9015 ......asi me gusta empezar a mi las semanas................se acabo el window dressing de abril comienza el "sell in may and go away" yujuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!



No estas solo apañero...... aqui otro suicida.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 May 2009)

Buenos Días ^___^!

¿Qué tal el fin de semana? ¿Pensando en como abrirá? Ains... que jodido es esto del dinero jaja.

Bueno... que tengáis una semana llena de plusvalias 

Cara a informar:

Largo IBLA : 1.43
Corto en IBE: 5.87 (Joder este me está haciendo pupa  )


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 May 2009)

arggggg,que nos damos la vuelta,mi gozo en un pozoooo!


----------



## Wataru_ (4 May 2009)

¡Joder vaya pedazo de GAP de 200 puntos! Increible ... menos mal que estabamos informados...

Así cualquiera se hace millonario. La información es poder ^__^!


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2009)

A los buenos días!

Parece que nuestro amigo el matemático dijo acertadamente que arrancaríamos el lunes subiendo, pero al final la cosa se ha quedado en ~50 puntos en vez de 200.

Todo lo que dije el otro día sobre mayo bajista no se peleaba con ninguna de las teorías del matemático, así que no me pongan contra el.

Por otra parte hoy podría ser día de verde, es probable que mañana los gringos empiecen a flojear y el miercoles la flojera podría ser general en todas las bolsas. Entra mañana y pasado vamos a tener un montón de oportunidades para cortos en el Ibex.


----------



## tonuel (4 May 2009)

El ibex es el Santander y poco más... :o



Saludos


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

NO me lo explico + 50 leuros


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 May 2009)

a mi no me acojonaran,cerrare cuando tenga beneficios......ayyyyyyyyyy noto como se me forma la ulcera


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

Ojito con el San que hoy lo van a dejar subir...


----------



## tonuel (4 May 2009)

¿Estais viendo el volumen del SAN...? :



Saludos


----------



## Bayne (4 May 2009)

Dentro de SAN a 6.99, stop ceñido protege comisiones


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2009)

Pues yo estoy:

Largo en OHL a 10.35
Corto en GRF a 13.19 (espero que hoy baje)
Esperando para ponerme corto en ACX a 11.60


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo estoy:
> 
> Largo en OHL a 10.35
> Corto en GRF a 13.19 (espero que hoy baje)
> Esperando para ponerme corto en ACX a 11.60



Creo que ACX publica hoy resultados, lleva subiendo como un cohete desde hace tiempo, igual aciertas con los cortos, pero cuidado que igual hay calentón tras publicar los resultados.

Otra para repetir la misma estrategia es Gamesa.


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Buenos días.

Lo del SAN, son operaciones ciegas, mercado de bloques.


----------



## Speculo (4 May 2009)

Buenos días a todos.
Yo venía por lo del gap de los doscientos puntos, que me habían dicho que era por aquí ¿Quién da la vez?


Por cierto, percebo, veo que no te aburres los puentes. Si te pilla cerca el microfilm, aquí tienes a un Aries de pura cepa.


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Estais viendo el volumen del SAN...? :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Yo no... iluminanos... pero dejame adivinar... bajo... bajisimo


----------



## tonuel (4 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Por cierto, percebo, veo que no te aburres los puentes. Si te pilla cerca el microfilm, *aquí tienes a un Aries de pura cepa*.




Ya somos dos... 



Saludos


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> Yo venía por lo del gap de los doscientos puntos, que me habían dicho que era por aquí ¿Quién da la vez?
> 
> 
> Por cierto, percebo, veo que no te aburres los puentes. Si te pilla cerca el microfilm, aquí tienes a un Aries de pura cepa.



Tomo nota....

Sigo pensando que la apertura de ual strit tiene hoy mas peligro que una caja de bombas.....


----------



## tonuel (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Yo no... iluminanos... pero dejame adivinar... bajo... bajisimo




ínfimo diria yo... :



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Tomo nota....
> 
> Sigo pensando que la apertura de ual strit tiene hoy mas peligro que una caja de bombas.....



Yo hacía tiempo que no tenía tanta liquidez en la cuenta.
Aunque también es verdad que llevamos dos meses así, esperando un bajadón, y nada de nada.


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2009)

Creo que al final entraré corto en ACX a última hora del día si lo veo en 'buen' lugar.


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Te parece poco +45Millones para el SAN, en menos d 1hora de neg?


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

OP REE, en marcha, objetivo los 31,56€


----------



## Bayne (4 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Lo del SAN, son operaciones ciegas, mercado de bloques.



¿En qué consiste?
Gracias


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Los futuros del crudo permanecían el lunes en niveles máximos de casi seis semanas en Asia, ya que los grandes especuladores compraban contratos por el renovado apetito por el riesgo. 

Los precios del petróleo evolucionaban en línea con las bolsas de valores europeas, que subían por la mejoría de la confianza en la economía, aunque los analistas advierten de que los factores demanda-oferta siguen flojos y podrían reducir la confianza a medio plazo. 

A las 0655 GMT, el futuro de junio del crudo ligero de referencia en el New York Mercantile Exchange cotizaba en US$53,54 por barril, 34 centavos por encima de la cotización electrónica del Globex. 

El futuro de junio del crudo Brent de referencia en el ICE londinense ganaba 33 centavos a US$53,22 por barril. 

Los futuros del crudo a ambos lados del Atlántico subieron el viernes un 4% por la entrada en masa de fondos de inversión. Los reducidos volúmenes de negociación posiblemente contribuyeron a exagerar los movimientos de los precios. 

Varios mercados en Asia y Europa permanecieron cerrados el viernes por la festividad del 1 de mayo, mientras que Japón y Reino Unido están cerrados el lunes.


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

Hay que tener cuidado, porque parece que lo de la gripe (afortunadamente) está perdiendo fuelle, pero por otra parte el viernes el S&P desde mi punto de vista hizo un movimiento claro de buscar una corrección pero con un volumen tan bajo no les costó dejarlo más o menos en el mismo sitio.

No sé creo que el horno no está para muchos bollos e intentar adivinar ahora puede salir muy caro, afortunadamente con lo alto que andamos creo si se tuercen las cosas en la apertura habrá tiempo a coger la ola....


----------



## Speculo (4 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> OP REE, en marcha, objetivo los 31,56€



¿Pero tú no estabas largo en REE??


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2009)

buenos días por la mañana

¿hasta cuanto aguantara el tipo SAN?


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> buenos días por la mañana
> 
> ¿hasta cuanto aguantara el tipo SAN?



Me voy a marcar un Mulder 15:50 de hoy.


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

No, algún intradia el viernes, pero en subasta no me entró el precio de 31,65€ ... ahora estoy por llevarme el precio a 31,57€


----------



## Bayne (4 May 2009)

Me saltó el stop
fuera de SAN: 6.99 a 7.03


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Me lo llevo a 31,55€

Dentro con 1000acc a 31,55€


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 May 2009)

Ecobolsa no funciona, ¿que fallen tanto últimamente puede tener que ver con el estreno de las cotizaciones con cuatro decimales?

Es que en bolsamania.com ya aparecen con cuatro decimales.

Supongo que estarán adaptando las webs.


----------



## Speculo (4 May 2009)

Por cierto, que están poniendo ya lo de los cuatro decimales..


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me lo llevo a 31,55€
> 
> Dentro con 1000acc a 31,55€



¿ha salido y vuelto a entrar?


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Me voy a marcar un Mulder 15:50 de hoy.



Ahora mismo el cambio de tendencia lo tengo previsto para las 10:30


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Voy largo en 31,55€ con 1000acc en REE, dependiendo como evolucione el IBEX, compraré +

Tengo ORDEN de compra en 31,13€


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 May 2009)

Cada vez que pienso la potra que había tenido apolo con las gamesas, y va el tío y se sale.

Míralas cómo suben y no publican resultados hasta el día 14...


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Cada vez que pienso la potra que había tenido apolo con las gamesas, y va el tío y se sale.
> 
> Míralas cómo suben y no publican resultados hasta el día 15...



mejor llevarse algo que quedarse sin nada. Yo opino que hizo bien.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Voy largo en 31,55€ con 1000acc en REE, dependiendo como evolucione el IBEX, compraré +
> 
> Tengo ORDEN de compra en 31,13€



No me gusta como anda la perrita, esta muy clavado el valor


----------



## Bayne (4 May 2009)

ojú, SAN a 6.97, y ha tocado 6.95


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Hay que tener paciencia, por ejm, ALM, no me gustaba a 6,50€ de hace unos días y hoy están calentando el valor a 7,1xx€


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> mejor llevarse algo que quedarse sin nada. Yo opino que hizo bien.



Te dejo elegir, ¿qué prefieres?:

1-¿Ganar o más-ganar?

2-¿Perder o más-perder?


----------



## tonuel (4 May 2009)

Perforamos los 9000 hamijos... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 May 2009)

ya vamos entrando en razon,viva y bravo!
cierro uno en 8990 y los demas con el dedo preparado...han conseguido acojonarme


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> ojú, SAN a 6.97, y ha tocado 6.95



saquen los flags!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 May 2009)

Cinco bancos en rojo en el ibex. Por ahí van los tiros, creo.


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

+80M de acc negociadas en apenas 1 hora de mercado, hoy el SAN se la pega.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2009)

Me cago en la mar

Industria forzará a REE y Enagás a reducir sus inversiones por la crisis - 1215294 - 4/05/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 May 2009)

cerrado otro en 8965 ,ele! el ultimo me lo quedo esperando a los 8900 ,no era lo que me esperaba pero le alegra a uno el dia


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

De momento no veo ningun movimiento claro en los futuros del eurostoxx, ni compran ni venden, creo que durante la mañana va a ser todo un sube y baja.


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

El sector manufacturero de la eurozona continuó su contracción en abril, aunque a su ritmo más lento desde octubre de 2008. 

Según los datos del lunes de Markit Economics, el Índice de Gestores de Compra -PMI en inglés- del sector industrial de la zona euro subió en abril a 36,8 desde 33,9 en marzo. 

Los economistas encuestados por Dow Jones Newswires la semana pasada habían previsto que el PMI se mantuviera sin cambios respecto a la estimación inicial de 36,7. Un dato por debajo de 50,0 indica que la actividad está cayendo. 

El PMI ha estado subiendo desde su mínimo de principios de año, lo que sugiere que la producción manufacturera de la zona euro debería comenzar a mejorar en los próximos meses. 

El PMI manufacturero de Alemania también fue mejor de lo esperado, tras subir en abril al 35,4, su nivel más alto desde noviembre de 2008. El dato se compara con el de 32,4 en marzo y con el dato inicial de 35,0, que los analistas preveían que se mantuviera. 

En Francia, el PMI alcanzó su máximo de seis meses al subir en abril a 40,1 desde 36,5 en marzo. El dato provisional era de 40,0, que los analistas también preveían que fuera el dato final. 

El PMI de Italia subió de 34,6 en marzo a 37,2 en abril. El dato estuvo por encima del 36,3 previsto por los economistas y fue el mayor desde octubre de 2008. 

El índice manufacturero PMI de la eurozona aúna la información de Alemania, Francia, Italia, España, Irlanda, Austria, Grecia y los Países Bajos, que suponen alrededor del 92% de la actividad manufacturera del bloque.


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me cago en la mar
> 
> Industria forzará a REE y Enagás a reducir sus inversiones por la crisis - 1215294 - 4/05/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es




No creo que afecte a REE, enagas está corrigiendo las subidas desde 11,00€ -hace dos semanas-


----------



## Starkiller (4 May 2009)

HOYGAN!! 

Tengo una preguntilla... es mi imaginación, o el IBEX últimamente anda pelín desincronizado con las bolsas mundiales? 

Me da esa impresión, y es un indicador importante.

Grasias de antebraso.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No creo que afecte a REE, enagas está corrigiendo las subidas desde 11,00€ -hace dos semanas-



Los dos en rojo hoy, ya me parecía demasiada casualidad pese a todo no se comportan mal


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

Ahora si están colocando papel parece que no creen mucho en la subida.


----------



## chudire (4 May 2009)

En mi opinión, que daré aquí de forma completamente temeraria, estan amagando con ser este el comienzo de la bajada. Fuente: er duende


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 May 2009)

Repsol sube mucho más que el Ibex, con mucho volumen y el viernes presenta resultados.

Y Total presenta resultados el miércoles.

Vaya tela.

Que alguien me haga un análisis de soportes-resistencias de Repsol, please, ya sé que los 15 euros son difíciles de pelar, ¿no?


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 May 2009)

solo paso por aqui para saludar... se supone que con los primeros resultados en la mano de casi todas las empresas esta semana, los inversores empezaran a decantarse por los valores que pueden aguantar o subir este año...

asi que hago una tabla rasa desde hoy, a ver los tiros....


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

Pues nada,yo acostumbrado al analisis sencillito consistente en "esto siempre sube" me he metido despreocupadamente en el San a 7,07...

(añadanse aqui insultos y descalificativos a eleccion del lector)


----------



## tonuel (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues nada,yo acostumbrado al analisis sencillito consistente en "esto siempre sube" me he metido despreocupadamente en el San a 7,07...
> 
> *(añadanse aqui insultos y descalificativos a eleccion del lector)*




Eres el rey de los owneds hamijo... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 May 2009)

CapitalNews


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Eres el rey de los owneds hamijo...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Hombre,yo tengo la "cortesia" de hacerlo publico...no creo que sea el unico que se lleva golpecillos (espero) 

Por cierto,cuando puse lo de los descalificativos no se supone que fuesen dirigidos hacia mi...lo mismo no me explique bien


----------



## Wataru_ (4 May 2009)

Apolo... ¿A ti te gusta perder dinero? Porque encima... paciencia tienes poca.

Tu veras... ahora mismo nos estamos salvando todos, porque sube... baja y más o menos con un poco de paciencia nos salvamos. Pero llegará el día en que pegue el arreón (arriba o abajo) y deje pillados a muchos que no usen el stop.

En fin... lo dicho tu veras.

 Tu sabes que te queremos jaja


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 May 2009)

Cerrado largo de acciona a 81.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cerrado largo de acciona a 81.



Uno de los que ganan,no me sirve 

mmm...creo que mi jornada bursatil esta a punto de acabarse


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Aguanta Apolo, el ibex se va a girar en unos momentos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Aguanta Apolo, el ibex se va a girar en unos momentos.



Lo que me temo es que sea en el sentido erroneo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 May 2009)

yo pienso igual,cierro el corto que me quedaba a 9015......y abro largo al mismo...a ver si hay suerte


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Pero seamos honestos, si a ti lo q te gusta es el riesgo, entonces mantenlas hasta el cierre de mercado, SAN es un experto en maquillajes de última hora!


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

Por cierto ahora mismo el futuro del S&P esta 883.25, cuando el S&P cerro el viernes en 877 (y de aquella manera), pedazo de apertura tiene que hacer ahora mismo los yankis para que no pegue un recorte bueno.


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

ABENGOA, está subiendo como la espuma... el otro día tendriamos que haber entrado, esa subasta cuando estaba a -3,60% y su posterior recuperación, auguraba manipulación de la buena!


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pero seamos honestos, si a ti lo q te gusta es el riesgo, entonces mantenlas hasta el cierre de mercado, SAN es un experto en maquillajes de última hora!



A mi no me gusta el riesgo,de hecho he comentado muchas veces lo que valoro la paz y la tranquilidad (uno que se hace mayor).El objetivo primario aqui es ganar dinero,aunque no de esa impresion a veces 

Me voy a tomar un cafete,no permitais que se desplome esta mierda en mi ausencia


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Ya.... por eso entramos en max en el SAN... jejejeje! siempre me autoengaño... antes de entrar,..... DP NO TODOS LO DÍAS HAY QUE OPERAR!


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya.... por eso entramos en max en el SAN... jejejeje! siempre me autoengaño... antes de entrar,..... *DP NO TODOS LO DÍAS HAY QUE OPERAR!*



Jodidamente cierto...


----------



## Bayne (4 May 2009)

La corrección de mayo llegará, al tiempo


----------



## Wataru_ (4 May 2009)

Cerrado largo en IBeria 1.43-1.47 , he sacado algo... pero este fin de semana he sudado como un mexicano con gripe, pensando en la siguiente alerta...

Abierto Largo en POP a 6.23, le tengo puesto objetivo 6.29, en ese mismo punto comienzo un corto. (Si se logra claro  )

Un saludo


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

Los malos estan haciendo acopio de acciones en la zona de 2350-53, así que esta no es la bajada buena, los 2562 los volveremos a ver hoy.


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2009)

Pues el SAN tiene una pinta de cortos de que asusta, solo si las bolsas siguen alcistas (muy alcistas) se podrían mantener largos, como razón a favor adicional decir que acaba de superar su canal en diario y eso es buen augurio, además permite establecer stops cercanos.

Recomiendo stop en 7.02 o 6.97, este último si se cree en los niveles psicológicos, aunque si pasa los 7.02 hacia abajo yo creo que ya no tiene remedio.

edito: tras escribir me he dado cuenta de donde estaba


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Los malos estan haciendo acopio de acciones en la zona de 2350-53, así que esta no es la bajada buena, los 2562 los volveremos a ver hoy.



Próximo punto de reacción importante: 15:30


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues el SAN tiene una pinta de cortos de que asusta, solo si las bolsas siguen alcistas (muy alcistas) se podrían mantener largos, como razón a favor adicional decir que acaba de superar su canal en diario y eso es buen augurio, además permite establecer stops cercanos.
> 
> Recomiendo stop en 7.02 o 6.97, este último si se cree en los niveles psicológicos, aunque si pasa los 7.02 hacia abajo yo creo que ya no tiene remedio.
> 
> edito: tras escribir me he dado cuenta de donde estaba



hasta mulder te lo dice, apolo 

mucha suerte y ya sabes, siempre te quedaran los gamusinos


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Próximo punto de reacción importante: 15:30



jajajajajajaja, que morro, no tendrá nada que ver la apertura de ual stris


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

Apolo yo reconsideraría una huida digna en 6.99, mas que por el dinero, por la que te puede caer, de todas maneras ya sabes lo que pasa cuando te recomiendo algo.... asi que.....


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> jajajajajajaja, que morro, no tendrá nada que ver la apertura de ual stris



Son ciclos, calculados a partir de ciclos anteriores, es normal y completamente lógico que coincida con la apertura.

edito: pero adivinar que a las 10:30 habrá un giro o a las 20:00 es más complicado porque no coincide con ninguna apertura ni cierre, aunque lo podría hacer con algún resultado o algún político berreando a esas horas, pero estas citas suelen ser a horas aleatorias.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 May 2009)

otro mini larguito en 9000, vamos ibex espabila un poquito!


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Apolo yo reconsideraría una huida digna en 6.99, mas que por el dinero, por la que te puede caer, de todas maneras ya sabes lo que pasa cuando te recomiendo algo.... asi que.....



Pues si...estoy por asumir la derrota y salirme...estamos muy acostumbrados a las remontadas de ultima hora estilo Madrid y algun dia va a dejar de sonar la flauta...


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues si...estoy por asumir la derrota y salirme...estamos muy acostumbrados a *las remontadas de ultima hora estilo Madrid* y algun dia va a dejar de sonar la flauta...



Menudo ejemplo afortunado te has buscado.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Menudo ejemplo afortunado te has buscado.



El ejemplo es bueno,es una flauta que tambien ha dejado de sonar 

En fin,este no es el banco que yo conocia,me lo han cambiado


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El ejemplo es bueno,es una flauta que tambien ha dejado de sonar



Tranquilos el miércoles lo arregláis en Champions...

Oh wait!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2009)

Que poco movimiento veo


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

PROX asalto en REE, 31,20€ cumpliremos nuestro obj?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> PROX asalto en REE, 31,20€ cumpliremos nuestro obj?



Yo creo que se irá sobre los 30,1x/30,2x, ahí si que seria buena entrada en largo...

Saludos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

Pues nada,definitivamente un mal dia para levantarse de la cama.Fuera del San a 6,91 compradas a 7,07


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues nada,definitivamente un mal dia para levantarse de la cama.Fuera del San a 6,91 compradas a 7,07



Tenías que haber comprado Gamesas hace unos días...


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues nada,definitivamente un mal dia para levantarse de la cama.Fuera del San a 6,91 compradas a 7,07



Hubiese sido mejor esperar a la apert de los americanos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 May 2009)

¿Alguno elabora sus propios indicadores con el ProRealTime?

Tiene su propio lenguaje de programación, con funciones y todo para hacer indicadores.

Estoy probando unas ideas, además, luego puedes hacer un backtest para probar qué tal funciona.

Y yo, hasta hace poco, haciendo los gráficos con el excell, qué atraso, así va España.


----------



## javso (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues nada,definitivamente un mal dia para levantarse de la cama.Fuera del San a 6,91 compradas a 7,07



Tío, que poca paciencia tienes...


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Tenías que haber comprado Gamesas hace unos días...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


>



Ejem, iba con toda la mala idea del mundo, de hecho las tenías y las malvendiste.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo creo que se irá sobre los 30,1x/30,2x, ahí si que seria buena entrada en largo...
> 
> Saludos...



dios NO te oiga


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ejem, iba con toda la mala idea del mundo, de hecho las tenías y las malvendiste.



Que cabrones sois,lo mio es peor que voy corto en Gamesa jajajaja
A lo loco y sin stops


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ejem, iba con toda la mala idea del mundo, de hecho las tenías y las malvendiste.



Que me vas a contar a mi... pero es que a toro pasado todo resulta muy facil.A que tu no tienes gamesas?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Alguno elabora sus propios indicadores con el ProRealTime?
> 
> Tiene su propio lenguaje de programación, con funciones y todo para hacer indicadores.
> 
> ...



Cuando dijiste que hacías tus propias gráficas con excel, me dejaste :

Ya nos diras que tal tus indicadores... 

Por cierto, pudiste poner el manos fuertes/débiles... ?

Aviso a navegantes, a partir de ahora si no haces 4 o más operaciones con igmarkets al mes, a pagar el tiempo real... hoy firmo con renta4... 

Saludos....


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Podemos acumular + en REE, el despegue está próximo!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2009)

Por cierto, niveles importantes para no perder en el intradía para el S&P:
-Hoy 865
-Mañana 870
-Pasado mañana 875

El día que se pierdan en intradía, puede comenzar la fiesta... 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

INDRA, puede ser interesante a corto plazo...


----------



## javso (4 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Podemos acumular + en REE, el despegue está próximo!



A qué nivel hay que meterse, según tus cálculos?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cuando dijiste que hacías tus propias gráficas con excel, me dejaste :
> 
> Ya nos diras que tal tus indicadores...
> 
> ...



Sí, al final apareció, estoy mirando los componentes de ese indicador lo del índice de volumen positivo y negativo, tiene bastante sentido pero quiero construir uno que tenga en cuenta también otra cosa que se me ha ocurrido.

De momento estoy en ello.


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Desde los 31,35€ es una buena oportunidad, de perder los 30,40€ la cosa se pone fea.


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Los contratos a futuro sobre los principales índices de acciones de Estados Unidos subían el lunes en una sesión en que datos clave de viviendas y nuevas preocupaciones sobre los bancos centrarán la atención del mercado. 

Hace unos instantes, los contratos a futuro sobre el índice Standard & Poor's 500 subían 5,7 puntos a 881,50, los futuros sobre el Nasdaq ascendían 11,2 puntos a 1.409,80 y los del Promedio Industrial Dow Jones se cotizaban con un alza de 51 puntos a 8.232. 

Tras los avances récord registrados en abril, los inversionistas se interesarán en averiguar qué les depara mayo. 

El viernes, las acciones en Estados Unidos concluyeron la sesión con leves alzas, en tanto los inversionistas hicieron una pausa para evaluar los avances del mes pasado y la salud de la economía. 

El Dow sumó 44 puntos, o un 0,5%, a 8.212; el índice S&P 500 ganó 5 puntos a 878 y el Índice Compuesto Nasdaq añadió 2 puntos a 1.719. 

Analistas se muestran preocupados ante la posibilidad de que esos avances puedan ser frágiles, en especial luego que gran parte de las alzas se atribuyera a resultados corporativos trimestrales que superaron las expectativas. 

El lunes se publicarán los datos de ventas de viviendas pendientes correspondientes a marzo a las 10 a.m., hora de Nueva York (1400 GMT). A la misma hora se anunciarán los datos de gasto de construcción de marzo. 

Los bancos también centrarán la atención el lunes, tras informes de que Bank of America Corp. (BAC) y Citigroup Inc. (C) están trabajando en planes para recaudar más de US$10.0 millones cada uno en capital tras los resultados preliminares de las pruebas de estrés a bancos, según informes de prensa. 

Sin embargo, los dos bancos y otras instituciones financieras intentarán convencer al Departamento del Tesoro y la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos que los resultados de las pruebas de estrés a su salud financiera son demasiado pesimistas, informó el lunes Financial Times, que cita a personas con conocimiento del tema. 

Las acciones de Citigroup subían un 4% en transacciones antes de la apertura oficial del mercado, mientras que las de Bank of America caían un 0,2%. 

Las automotrices volverían a acaparar la atención el lunes. El presidente de la italiana Fiat S.p.A. señaló en un diario italiano durante el fin de semana que está considerando una alianza con la alemana Opel, de propiedad de General Motors Corp. (GM), la automotriz que enfrenta una posible bancarrota. 

Las acciones de Fiat subían cerca del 8% en Italia, mientras que la mayoría de las otras automotrices también ganaban terreno. 

En general, las acciones europeas subían, mientras los mercados del Reino Unido están cerrados por un feriado. En Asia, los mercados cerraron al alza. 

Los mercados también están cerrados en Japón por un feriado, mientras que varios índices regionales, incluyendo Hong Kong, Taiwán, India y Singapur, subieron más del 5% en medio de señales de mejoras en las economías regionales. 

En tanto, los contratos a futuro del oro subían un 0,5% a US$892, mientras que el contrato del crudo dulce ligero perdía 9 centavos a US$53,11 el barril. 

El rendimiento de los bonos del Tesoro de Estados Unidos a 10 años subía 1,2 puntos base al 3,15%. 

El dólar, por su parte, se negociaba con pocos cambios frente al euro y el yen.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 May 2009)

Yo ahora mismo intentaría entrar en SAN a 6.89 con stop muy ajustado a 6.87, si los yankis acompañan se le puede sacar jugo, sino... perdidas moderadas...


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> INDRA, puede ser interesante a corto plazo...



tiene poco volumen y ha pasado mucho tiempo desde que asalto la resistencia mas cercana..


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Si quieres vol, IBE si supera los 6,10€ se puede ir a los 6,50€ ... hoy lleva +14M de acc negociadas.


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Que cabrones sois,lo mio es peor que voy corto en Gamesa jajajaja
> A lo loco y sin stops



Hay que ver, si te hubieras metido en GRF a la apertura ya le estarías ganando bastante yo la llevo desde hace un par de días y hoy me he 'comido' 45 centimos a la contra pero ahora solo le pierdo 12 aunque he llegado a perder solo 3.

Tengo stop, pero está lejos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que me vas a contar a mi... pero es que a toro pasado todo resulta muy facil.A que tu no tienes gamesas?



Joer, no tengo Gamesas, qué más quisiera, pero es que si mañana compro gamesas y sube un 6% en media hora, lo mínimo que tengo que hacer es averiguar a qué se debe la subida antes de venderlas.

Yo que no tenía gamesas, al día siguiente vi la noticia de los resultados mejores de lo esperado de Vestas y se me encendió la bombilla.

Creo que el mejor uso que se les puede dar a las plusvalías latentes es utilizarlas para aguantar el dolor y permanecer dentro.

Por lo que veo que haces, tú un día compras, hay una OPA y te sales antes de saber ni el precio de la OPA.


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

GAMESA, la manejan los bancos, se han asegurado de echar a los minoritarios, para tranquilamente subirla hasta los 18,00€


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GAMESA, la manejan los bancos, se han asegurado de echar a los minoritarios, para tranquilamente subirla hasta los 18,00€



He estado a punto de decirlo pero he tenido miedo de meter la pata, yo también creo que puede subir a 17 ó 18 o donde sea, hasta el día 14 pueden especular con ella al alza de lo lindo, además, la bajada previa fue de las más fuertes del Ibex.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo que no tenía gamesas, al día siguiente vi la noticia de los resultados mejores de lo esperado de Vestas y se me encendió la bombilla.
> 
> [/IMG]



Pues nada,animate...supongo que encontraras a alguien que quiera venderte las suyas 

Yo por mi parte,despues de otra operacion "dudosa" que acabo de realizar no quiero saber nada de bolsas por muchos años.

Suerte con las inversiones


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Esto si que son manos fuertes 

14:35 MONTEBALITO 
Cartera Meridional incrementa su participación en el capital

[ MONTEBALITO ]

Cartera Meridional comunica las siguientes operaciones sobre los títulos de Montebalito:



- 3 acciones a 4,17 euros por título.

- 52 acciones a 4,00 euros por título.

- 250 acciones a 4,01 euros por título.


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues nada,animate...supongo que encontraras a alguien que quiera venderte las suyas
> 
> Yo por mi parte,despues de otra operacion "dudosa" que acabo de realizar no quiero saber nada de bolsas por muchos años.
> 
> Suerte con las inversiones



REE ? INDRA ? ENAGAS ? :o


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Tengo la corazonada... que la OP SUBIDA REE, ha comenzado!


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GAMESA, la manejan los bancos, se han asegurado de echar a los minoritarios, para tranquilamente subirla hasta los 18,00€



por el endeudamiento que posee

Me he fijado que Iberdrola tiene casi un 23% de la compañia


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tengo la corazonada... que la OP SUBIDA REE, ha comenzado!



Si, señor

Ahora se nota más movimiento, hay papelitos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> REE ? INDRA ? ENAGAS ? :o



Asi estoy ya del temita...


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Sin acritud, solo deseaba conocer cual era tu nueva inversión. :-(


----------



## Speculo (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Asi estoy ya del temita...



Esto es lo que yo llamo no tener pelos en los huevos.


----------



## Speculo (4 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hay que ver, si te hubieras metido en GRF a la apertura ya le estarías ganando bastante yo la llevo desde hace un par de días y hoy me he 'comido' 45 centimos a la contra pero ahora solo le pierdo 12 aunque he llegado a perder solo 3.
> 
> Tengo stop, pero está lejos.



Hombre, bastante, lo que se dice bastante, tampoco es...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 May 2009)

Dios, que asco de foto, Apolo. Que estoy comiendo, por favor...

He cobrado mis dividendos del SAN, 0,21 por acción (netos). Lo malo es que no me he salido a tiempo y sigo dentro, pero como de momento sigo en plusvalías voy a mantener, a ver si con los USA se gira la cosa. Igual es una chorrada y debería vender ahora antes de perder más, peeeeero... estoy cultivando el arte de la paciencia, y esto son mis prácticas.


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

pues el ibex esta flojillo flojillo, le cuesta seguir al eurostoxx un mundo y lleva toda la mañana así, como los americanos nos den un susto devolvemos el diferencial en un tris.


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

En CINTRA se está cociendo algo... un mov de 3M de acc hace unos minutos, (bloques)


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En CINTRA se está cociendo algo... un mov de 3M de acc hace unos minutos, (bloques)



¿Ha pasado algo raro con el volumen de Repsol hoy?, ¿alguna operación gorda?


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Ha pasado algo raro con el volumen de Repsol hoy?, ¿alguna operación gorda?




Si, otra operación en bloque de 11M.:


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Dios, que asco de foto, Apolo. Que estoy comiendo, por favor...



crei que a las mujeres os gustaban los hombres bien dotados


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2009)

Para SAN

cobre su dividendo y venda su parte


----------



## pecata minuta (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> crei que a las mujeres os gustaban los hombres bien dotados



Pero no los que son unos HUEVAZOS...


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pero no los que son unos HUEVAZOS...



Que dificil es acertar con las mujeres


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, otra operación en bloque de 11M.:



Presenta resultados el viernes, los resultados del 4T2008 fueron de pérdidas pero había "cosas raras", creo que hicieron funambulismo contable para dar malos resultados ¿cuestión fiscal?, en cualquier caso voy con un pequeño paracaídas ya que el miércoles publica resultados Total y podré ver por dónde van los tiros.

Es que no consigo ver nada entre tanta maleza, hoy se ha comportado mejor que el ibex durante todo el día. 

Y por la experiencia que tengo de la última vez los resultados de Repsol se "filtran" antes de ser publicados.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, otra operación en bloque de 11M.:



¿van fuera de agencias?


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

Por cierto,para Don Pepito...

La operacion dudosa que comentaba antes era gamesa a 15,25...lo que ocurre es que cuando se puso a 15,05 instantes despues de comprarlas me sentia demasiado owneado para comentarlo...

Joder,ya he recuperado lo del San 

Ya no


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿van fuera de agencias?




Si, CINTRA está remontando.


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por cierto,para Don Pepito...
> 
> La operacion dudosa que comentaba antes era gamesa a 15,25...lo que ocurre es que cuando se puso a 15,05 instantes despues de comprarlas me sentia demasiado owneado para comentarlo...
> 
> Joder,ya he recuperado lo del San



Digo yo, ¿tan dificil es ponerse a hacer operaciones sobre el papel? una vez veas que ganas de verdad ya entras en serio, pero para eso hace falta tener un sistema entrar porque a uno le pican los huev... (lo siento no he podido evitarlo  ) no es buen proceder.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> porque a uno le pican los huev... (lo siento no he podido evitarlo  )



Veo que se os ha incrustado la fotito en el subconsciente...


----------



## Pabajista (4 May 2009)

menudo subidon... 40 puntitos como si nada...


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

Ya estoy mutando otra vez,de tio mierda a tiburon bursatil en minutos 

GAM.MC	15,65 €	+8,76%	+1,26


----------



## Wataru_ (4 May 2009)

Cerrado largo en POP (6.23-6.28) Lo tenía puesto en venta en 6.29... pero preferí coger el pajaro antes de que vuele.

Abierto corto en Iberia 1.47.


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Ten cuidado con las C.AEREAS ... en USA están subiendo +6%


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

Puf...yo le voy a levantar un monumento a la accion esta ahora mismo...



GAM.MC	16,12 €	+12,02%	+1,73 !!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (4 May 2009)

Uy, me voy un rato, vuelvo, y todo (casi) en verde.
Y Apolo hecho un broker agresivo. Todo se da la vuelta en cuestión de minutos.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 May 2009)

Pues si Don Pepito... me he tenido que aguantar... pero han volado 600 mil acc. en 1 min, no esperaba yo un salto tan grande.

Apolo... el Stop... el Stop... ve subiendolo 

El pobre Hannibal como no haya vendido pfff...


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

ahora si que están soltando papel en el eurostoxx, le va a costar subir.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Puf...yo le voy a levantar un monumento a la accion esta ahora mismo...
> 
> 
> 
> GAM.MC	16,12 €	+12,02%	+1,73 !!!!



Ten cuidado, que eso esta muy recalentado


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2009)

*S&P 895,7...* 

Saludos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ten cuidado, que eso esta muy recalentado



El caso es que veo las posis y continuamente veo mas demanda que oferta...las voy a aguantar un poquito mas,a ver si me hace falta ir a currar mañana o no 

Joder,joder...de locos...(compradas a 15,25)

GAM.MC	16,49 €	+14,59%	+2,10


----------



## pecata minuta (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El caso es que veo las posis y continuamente veo mas demanda que oferta...las voy a aguantar un poquito mas,a ver si me hace falta ir a currar mañana o no
> 
> Joder,joder...de locos...(compradas a 15,25)
> 
> GAM.MC	16,49 €	+14,59%	+2,10



ENHORABUENA. Págate unas cañitas, ¿no?


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2009)

que subidon ha pegado REE, madre mia


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *S&P 895,7...*
> 
> Saludos...



Yo apostaba porque llegábamos al 900 seguro, ya estamos ahí, a ver a dónde llegamos, la subida desde mínimos había sido rápida y ya nos hemos tomado un descanso, hasta el infinito y más allá...

Ahora mismo, al que vende para comprar más abajo se le escapa el tren.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El caso es que veo las posis y continuamente veo mas demanda que oferta...las voy a aguantar un poquito mas,a ver si me hace falta ir a currar mañana o no
> 
> Joder,joder...de locos...(compradas a 15,25)
> 
> GAM.MC	16,49 €	+14,59%	+2,10



¿Que las vas a qué...?

Reza diez mercados nuestros y 6 ave tendencias.

¿No habré tenido nada que ver en que las compraras no?


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ENHORABUENA. Págate unas cañitas, ¿no?



ve yendo para el bar y le dices al tio que lo anote en mi cuenta


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Que las vas a qué...?
> 
> Reza diez mercados nuestros y 6 ave tendencias.
> 
> ¿No habré tenido nada que ver en que las compraras no?



Pues no se si lo comentaste tu o no...no recuerdo...

Pero el tema de que publica resultados en varios dias,y que la estaban subiendo los banquitos me ha decidido...aparte de que no se por que tengo cierta debilidad por esta accionzucha...(se escribe asi?)


Bueno,no he aguantado mas...fuera a 16,36

15,25 - 16,36


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 May 2009)

La subida esta coincidiendo con bajada del dólar, está claro que la clave de la semana es la reunión del BCE, dólar bajista y bolsa alcista hasta que se acerque el viernes, después, lo normal sería dólar deja de bajar y bolsa deja de subir.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> ve yendo para el bar y le dices al tio que lo anote en mi cuenta



Vigila tus GAM no vaya a ser que las copas las tengas que pagar de tu bolsillos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues no se si lo comentaste tu o no...no recuerdo...
> 
> Pero el tema de que publica resultados en varios dias,y que la estaban subiendo los banquitos me ha decidido...aparte de que no se por que tengo cierta debilidad por esta accionzucha...(se escribe asi?)
> 
> ...



Seguramente mal hecho otra vez, pero bueno, ¿sabes a qué se debía esta subida?


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

Soy un leoncio y me acabo de enterar ahora...

GAM.MC	16,08 €	+11,74%	+1,69



> Seguramente mal hecho otra vez, pero bueno, ¿sabes a qué se debía esta subida?



Misterios insoldables de la bolsa  (por cierto,se me va la pinza...este palabro no existe)


----------



## donjulio (4 May 2009)

*Dividendos SAN*

Buenas a todos, cuando pagaron dividendos el SAN? Yo tengo acciones y no me han ingresado todavia el tema de los dividendos....


Alguien que haya cobrado dividendos del SAN que me conteste por favor!!!!


Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Me están atacando REE, vamos a tomar posiciones de nuevo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me están atacando REE, vamos a tomar posiciones de nuevo.



a por ellos,a por ellos


----------



## pecata minuta (4 May 2009)

donjulio dijo:


> Buenas a todos, cuando pagaron dividendos el SAN? Yo tengo acciones y no me han ingresado todavia el tema de los dividendos....
> 
> 
> Alguien que haya cobrado dividendos del SAN que me conteste por favor!!!!
> ...



Hola, lo he puesto hace un rato, me los han ingresado esta mañana. 0,21 netos por acción.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (4 May 2009)

donjulio suelen cobrarse al día siguiente en algunos brokers
Da gracias que no sea dividendo americano de fuera del dow que se puede alargar un mes (Con la fluctuación del cambio incluida)

Edito: si los repartían el día 1 lo normal si hubiera sido cobrarlos hoy, pero a veces tardan


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

El tema de la subida de ABENGOA- GAMESITA Y IBR


REGISTRO PARA LAS RENOVABLES.

Por último, el real decreto crea un registro de preasignación de retribución para las instalaciones del régimen especial (renovables y cogeneración) con el objetivo de hacer un seguimiento de la evolución de la potencia instalada y asegurar que se cumple el requisito de que el consumidor cuente con una energía a un coste razonable y que la evolución tecnológica de estas fuentes de generación permita una reducción gradual de sus costes y su competencia con las tecnologías de producción eléctrica convencionales.

El Gobierno entiende que este registro, que permanecerá abierto hasta que se alcance el cien por cien del objetivo de potencia marcado en la legislación vigente, permitirá alcanzar de forma ordenada los objetivos de energías renovables fijados por la Comisión Europea para el año 2020.

Todos los titulares inscritos en el registro recibirán la retribución establecida en la ley, incluso en el caso de que en el momento de la apertura del registro se supere el cien por cien de la potencia instalada prevista, por lo que la medida, señala, otorga "estabilidad al sector" y garantiza "la necesaria seguridad jurídica".

En cuanto al sector del gas, el decreto modifica la Ley de Hidrocarburos y designa a *Enagás transportista único de una parte de la red primaria de transporte.* ---<<<<< PELOTAZO DP HF!!!


----------



## wsleone (4 May 2009)

donjulio dijo:


> Buenas a todos, cuando pagaron dividendos el SAN? Yo tengo acciones y no me han ingresado todavia el tema de los dividendos....
> 
> 
> Alguien que haya cobrado dividendos del SAN que me conteste por favor!!!!
> ...




Me han ingresado hoy, repartían el 1 que era fiesta. Espera a última hora o mañana como mucho.


----------



## donjulio (4 May 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> donjulio suelen cobrarse al día siguiente en algunos brokers
> Da gracias que no sea dividendo americano de fuera del dow que se puede alargar un 1 mes (Con la fluctuación del cambio incluida)




Gracias por la pronta respuesta, pero yo que opero con ING Broker a este momento nada de nada..... no se si tendrá que ver el puente de por medio o que se yo,.... bueno si es así seguiremos esperando...


SAludos y suerte a todos.....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 May 2009)

¿Y el volumen de Telefónica?, ¿qué ha pasado ahí?


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Igual, operaciones en bloques, es muy habitual cuando se cambian carteras, sobre todo sicavs.

Las manos fuertes, vamos!


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Igual, operaciones en bloques, es muy habitual cuando se cambian carteras, sobre todo sicavs.
> 
> Las manos fuertes, vamos!



Creo que hoy al ser el primer dia de trading del mes hay muchos movimientos de ese tipo ¿verdad?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Igual, operaciones en bloques, es muy habitual cuando se cambian carteras, sobre todo sicavs.
> 
> Las manos fuertes, vamos!



¿El dinero cambia de sectores para continuar la subida?

Los bancos caen y veo alegría en Repsol en Tef, en otros sectores.


----------



## Speculo (4 May 2009)

Bueno, ya me he sacado para la barra de pan. Me salgo del mercado. 
vendo BME a 22,00 e iberdrola a 6,07.
Recomendé dejar las BME una semana al menos y lo sigo recomendando. Yo es que soy débil de espíritu y me he salido, pero seguirán subiendo.

El Ibex está muy rarito. Muy muy rarito.

_Aunque me estoy pensando lo de REE._


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que hoy al ser el primer dia de trading del mes hay muchos movimientos de ese tipo ¿verdad?



Ok, ya decía yo, es que era mucha casualidad.

¿No había también un estudio que decía que el primer día del mes es el más decisivo?


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Si corrige un poco ENEGAS, compraré algunas... tendría que haber estado mas pendiente, esta mañana ha tocado los 12,61€

Aunque la ha llevado a 13,5x desde 11,16€ la veo con ganas de seguir con la subida.


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Es posible que se esten metiendo en valores defensivos, energeticas sobre todo.

Los bancos... no tienen mucho recorrido, solo hay que esperar.

REE - ENAGAS - REPSOL con la recuperación del precio del PETROLEO, veo una nueva espec a corto plazo, el barril a 80.00USD este mes!


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

Dentro de gam de nuevo a 16,14...

Eso si,a la minima fuera


----------



## pecata minuta (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Dentro de gam de nuevo a 16,14...



¿Habías vendido, o acumulas más?

Eres el sueño de cualquier broker, lo que ganan contigo en comisiones...


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Habías vendido, o acumulas más?
> 
> Eres el sueño de cualquier broker, lo que ganan contigo en comisiones...



El dia que vea a los de ahorro.com felicitandome el cumpleaños empezare a plantearmelo...
Habia vendido y me he vuelto a meter...soy un jodido avaricioso


----------



## Speculo (4 May 2009)

Soy 100% liquidez. No sé qué hacer sin posiciones tomadas. No sé dónde mirar.
Soy un drogadicto.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Dentro de gam de nuevo a 16,14...
> 
> *Eso si,a la minima fuera*



Vamos, que el cuidador hace contigo lo que le sale de los huevos, ¿no?


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Tendrías que haber cambiado de "HUEVO" nunca mejor dicho!


----------



## Bayne (4 May 2009)

Por cierto, dónde están Hagen y Wbuffete? Y cóndor?


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Vamos, que el cuidador hace contigo lo que le sale de los huevos, ¿no?



joder macho,contigo da la impresion de que haga lo que haga la cago...que frustrante


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 May 2009)

10 valores lo hacen peor que el ibex y 25 lo hacen mejor...

Esto no se ve todos los días, creo yo.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (4 May 2009)

Esta superada ya la MM200 del S&P?

Por cierto lo de Seagate parece que va en serio, sube con gaps al alza 4 seguidos lleva.
Alguien tiene alguna info al respecto?


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Soy 100% liquidez. No sé qué hacer sin posiciones tomadas. No sé dónde mirar.
> Soy un drogadicto.



Si ACX pierde el mínimo de hoy vas a tener un corto muy bueno, aunque esto es para entrar mañana.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> joder macho,contigo da la impresion de que haga lo que haga la cago...que frustrante



Si te hubieras quedado dentro desde la semana pasada a estas alturas una bajada del 5% no te haría ni pestañear, serías tú el dueño, pero como no paras, pues te marean.


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

SEAGATE, lo comente hace unos días... habla con Kujire.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 May 2009)

yo si estoy y tal como lo planeado, TEF nos aupara a los 9250


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si ACX pierde el mínimo de hoy vas a tener un corto muy bueno, aunque esto es para entrar mañana.



Gamesa es otra candidata para hacerle lo mismo el día 14.

Si estamos escalando un muro de preocupaciones lo normal es subir hasta que se presentan resultados, luego se baja cuando se presentan y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## Kujire (4 May 2009)

*Rebote continuos...*

Hola, todo parece indicar que es cierto, la admon. Obama no sabe lo que hacer con los stress-test, pululan toda clase de rumores, que si BAC va a necesitar 10B$ ... que es negado por BAC, que si necesita 60B$: ... y exactamente lo mismo con Citi ... que si WF es de lo mejorcito y cómo se atreven a decir que necesita capital.... bueno lo único contrastado es que la admon Obama no va a dar un duro más a los bancos. Creo que "de perdidos al rio" que se dice, veamos como evoluciona, ... va a ser duro, rumores buenos y malos por unos días pero como os digo, no tienen ni idea qué hacer, así que, mientras siga así yo mantendría unos días más hasta que los rumores fuesen más intensos en una u otra dirección ...

Por otro lado, parece que este rebote es consistente con nuestros análisis, ya decíamos que el més importante era Junio, de momento nada cambia. El dato de las ventas de casas ha salido relativamente mejor de lo esperado  ¿parece que empezamos a encontrar el principio de suelo del mercado de vivienda en US? ...

Obama está preparado para anunciar que les va a cortar las alas a las empresas que podían mover facturación a otros países para pagar menos a la hacienda de US, esto va a afectar a las empresas con subsidiarias en otros países .... salvo en España, que tiene unos impuestos super caros y a nadie le interesa desviarlos allí, sin embargo a Irlanda, Escocia, Australia etc.. les puede hacer mucha pupa ... pero bueno aún tiene que ir al congreso y allí siempre le meterán mano


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Si te hubieras quedado dentro desde la semana pasada a estas alturas una bajada del 5% no te haría ni pestañear, serías tú el dueño, pero como no paras, pues te marean.



vale,vale...







Edito:Ya estoy fuera de nuevo...16,14 - 16,34...ya me quedo quieto por hoy


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2009)

El punto de reacción de las 15:30 llegará hasta las 20:30, así que es buena idea quedarse dentro del mercado comprado porque la tendencia alcista debería durar hasta ese momento. Una utilidad más del sistema.


----------



## Speculo (4 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El punto de reacción de las 15:30 llegará hasta las 20:30, así que es buena idea quedarse dentro del mercado comprado porque la tendencia alcista debería durar hasta ese momento. Una utilidad más del sistema.



Lo cierto es que si USA cierra en estos niveles, no es mala idea comprar ahora mismo cualquier cosa. 
El problema es si cierra plano.

Yo por si acaso, me quedo fuera. Ya pillaré mañana algo cuando se aclare la tendencia.


----------



## Kujire (4 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... Seagate*

Recupero lo que decíamos de Seagate...



> Hay rumores de compra de SEAGATE a 10.00USD... sabes algo de ello, Kujire? ---DP dixit





> Seagate es definitivamente más compleja, si te apetece especular a una posible compra pues vale, acepto barco, pero no metas mucha plata ... espero que caiga fuerte para ¿Junio?, y si te quedas pillado olvídate del dividendo, porque seguro que lo poco que tienen ahora lo suprimen y ya sabes lo que pasa entonces.... A muy corto plazo puede que suba hasta el rango 8$-9$, próximamente van a presentar resultados, y creo que van a estar en la línea de lo esperado ... pero bueno ya lo veremos ya te cuento en otro moment---KJR dixit



Pues, la realidad es que Seagate ha tocado hoy 9$, por lo que sigue de acuerdo al análisis de servilleta que le hicimos, y no cambio ni una coma de lo que dije.


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

SAN, lo veo en 6,93€ para el CIERRE.

Y a CINTRA le van a dar un buen subidon.


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Lo cierto es que si USA cierra en estos niveles, no es mala idea comprar ahora mismo cualquier cosa.
> El problema es si cierra plano.
> 
> Yo por si acaso, me quedo fuera. Ya pillaré mañana algo cuando se aclare la tendencia.



Para mañana espero subidas por la mañana y bajadas por la tarde de la mano de los gringos. El miércoles debería ser un día completamente bajista, esto cuadraría también con la teoría de que hoy se sube por ser principio de mes.

Si entras ahora podrías aprovechar un *-->posible<--* gap al alza para mañana.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Para mañana espero subidas por la mañana y bajadas por la tarde de la mano de los gringos. El miércoles debería ser un día completamente bajista, esto cuadraría también con la teoría de que hoy se sube por ser principio de mes.
> 
> Si entras ahora podrías aprovechar un *-->posible<--* gap al alza para mañana.



A ti todo te cuadra, ¿no?


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A ti todo te cuadra, ¿no?



Descuádremelo por favor


----------



## pecata minuta (4 May 2009)

Halaaaaaaaa, como se han pasado con el SAN en la subasta, a 6,98...


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

ACCIONA, se ha apuntado al famoso decreto... vaya subida!


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Descuádremelo por favor



El S&P del pasado viernes, tu diciendo que bajaba de la leche y al final hasta arañó unos puntos 

No dudes que lo que dices más arriba me la apunto y lo comprobaré


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ACCIONA, se ha apuntado al famoso decreto... vaya subida!



REE no se añade a esto, vaya día me ha dado


----------



## chudire (4 May 2009)

Buenas. Hoy he estado un poco liado, os he leído. Sigo aun dentro de IBR flipandolo un poco aunque el subidón me ha pillado con la mitad del cargamento. No ha sido tan bombazo como lo de apolo pero me doy con un canto en los dientes. 

saludos


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

PACIENCIA... ENAGAS ha ido subiendo en pocos días, REE está en el buen camino...


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

En fin...como decia esta hombre...? 








Voy a ver si curro un poco,que al final me echan...


----------



## Speculo (4 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si entras ahora podrías aprovechar un *-->posible<--* gap al alza para mañana.



No tengo muy claro lo del gap al alza de mañana en el Ibex. Lo que ha pasado hoy ha sido muy raro. Mucho papel soltado y no sé de quién (que indague DonPepito). 

Subasta maquilladísima. USA empezando a recoger parte del exceso inicial.

No lo veo claro. Mañana es posible que esto suba, pero lo del gap no lo tengo tan claro. Y cuando hablo de gap, hablo de 150 puntos por lo menos.


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Te puedo adelantar que el papel -toneladas- en bloques ha sido de las cajas, puedes ver el ejm en el SAN y otras.


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El S&P del pasado viernes, tu diciendo que bajaba de la leche y al final hasta arañó unos puntos
> 
> No dudes que lo que dices más arriba me la apunto y lo comprobaré



Fue el problema de intentar adivinar la tendencia de un momento bajo de volumen en un día bajo de volumen, es un error que no volveré a cometer, aunque en las primeras horas si que hizo esa tendencia alcista que comenté.

Lo de ahora es un momento de máximo volumen diario en un día casi normal (hoy creo que no abren ingleses ni japos)


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Fue el problema de intentar adivinar la tendencia de un momento bajo de volumen en un día bajo de volumen, es un error que no volveré a comenter, aunque en las primeras horas si que hizo esa tendencia alcista que comenté.
> 
> Lo de ahora es un momento de máximo volumen diario en un día casi normal (hoy creo que no abren ingleses ni japos)



Sabes, ¿tu podías llegar a ser un político estupendo (si no lo eres) ?


----------



## Kujire (4 May 2009)

*Breaking News .... desde la Casa Blanca*

Obama empieza la conferencia de prensa sobre su propuesta de recortar las ventajas fiscales con esta frase:



> "Buenos días a tod@s, a nadie le gusta pagar impuestos, ... y menos en esta situación económica ... peeeeeero es una obligación que cumplen los ciudadanos por lo que tenemos que acabar con los agujeros fiscales que permiten a las multinacionales esquivar esa obligación"



.... qué gran verdad señor. Se supone que podría incrementar la recaudación en unos 200B$. A ver si aprender en otros sitios con la vergüenza de las Sicavs...


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No lo veo claro. Mañana es posible que esto suba, pero lo del gap no lo tengo tan claro. Y cuando hablo de gap, hablo de 150 puntos por lo menos.



Que si hombre,esta pendiente el gap que anuncio Pepon26...si no ha sido hoy tocara mañana


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No tengo muy claro lo del gap al alza de mañana en el Ibex. Lo que ha pasado hoy ha sido muy raro. Mucho papel soltado y no sé de quién (que indague DonPepito).
> 
> Subasta maquilladísima. USA empezando a recoger parte del exceso inicial.
> 
> No lo veo claro. Mañana es posible que esto suba, pero lo del gap no lo tengo tan claro. Y cuando hablo de gap, hablo de 150 puntos por lo menos.



Bueno, yo hablo de un gap normalito y corrientito (que sigue siendo un gap), nada de montones de puntos de una tacada solo por abrir.


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Sabes, ¿tu podías llegar a ser un político estupendo (si no lo eres) ?



Eso decía mi horóscopo natal, también decía que valgo para ser jefe y no lo soy 

Pero no, no soy político y además los odio a muerte, a todos ellos.


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> .... qué gran verdad señor. Se supone que podría incrementar la recaudación en unos 200B$. A ver si aprender en otros sitios con la vergüenza de las Sicavs...



Menos impuestos = menos ayudas = cae quien ha de caer, hasta el más grande.

Un mundo sin tantos impuestos sería más justo.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso decía mi horóscopo natal, también decía que valgo para ser jefe y no lo soy
> 
> Pero no, no soy político y además los odio a muerte, a todos ellos.



Yo también soy escorpiano, te tengo vigilado


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

Joder,se cierra el ibex y es como si apagasen las luces en el foro...


----------



## Speculo (4 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, yo hablo de un gap normalito y corrientito (que sigue siendo un gap), nada de montones de puntos de una tacada solo por abrir.



Entonces estoy contigo. Mañana abrimos con gap... Si el que ha estado soltando acciones hoy no sigue haciéndolo mañana, claro.

Así que la opción de quedarse al margen para hoy es buena. Mañana se puede racanear algo en plena tendencia alcista, a primera hora.

Yo es que esto ya no lo veo nada normal. Y eso que hasta ahora he venido siendo alcista contra la opinión de muchos, pero ya no sé qué pensar. La bolsa hace lo que quiere, no es lógica, pero esto ya es pasarse tres pueblos.
No me fío. Por lo menos no hasta que no perforemos la tendencia superior. Entonces ya veremos.


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

Teneis muy claro que mañana subimos otra vez?, porque yo esto de pasar los 900 a la primera no lo veo nada claro, eso sí como hoy he estado un poco liado y me he mantenido fuera, me he cerrado un poco corto, total hoy deberia haber palmado y no ha sido así, tenía que devolverlo al mercado, a ver que pasa mañana.


----------



## Kujire (4 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Menos impuestos = menos ayudas = cae quien ha de caer, hasta el más grande.
> 
> Un mundo sin tantos impuestos sería más justo.



Sin duda, por eso este país US funciona, los impuestos son claros y bajos, ahora intentan que paguen todos reduciendo unas ventajas que tenían unos pocos por ser grandes,... (claro que yo me sé un país que prefiere aumentar los impuestos a todos en vez de acabar con los cortijos de los que más tienen, para que aporten igual que cualquiera cuando más se necesita. En vez de dedicarse a crear riqueza para todos su máximo esfuerzo se centra en secuestrar la poca riqueza que hay para repartirla a sus allegados ....)


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo también soy escorpiano, te tengo vigilado


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Sin duda, por eso este país US funciona, los impuestos son claros y bajos, ahora intentan que paguen todos reduciendo unas ventajas que tenían unos pocos por ser grandes,... (claro que yo me sé un país que prefiere aumentar los impuestos a todos en vez de acabar con los cortijos de los que más tienen, para que aporten igual que cualquiera cuando más se necesita. En vez de dedicarse a crear riqueza para todos su máximo esfuerzo se centra en secuestrar la poca riqueza que hay para repartirla a sus allegados ....)



Sin entrar en disertaciones...si no hay impuestos y por ende un estado fuerte se corre el peligro de que al final todo el poder acabe concentrado en 4 manos,y salgas de la sarten para caer en el cazo.Con un estado fuerte sabes quien te putea y quien es tu "enemigo",en el otro caso no esta tan claro.

Lo suyo es una especie de punto intermedio...ni Spain ni los iuesei...que son los extremos (aunque prefiero este ultimo en todo caso)


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

*Geminis*

Como ando un poco liado no voy explicar el modo en que me he hecho con esta información, pero como os podies imaginar ha sido muy complicado, pues nada al turron, a petición de Carolus Rex:

*GEMINIS*

Es espontáneo, versátil, ingenioso, activo y divertido. Tiene la suerte de aparentar siempre diez años menos de los que realmente tiene (lógicamente cuando tiene más de diez), no puede controlar sus nervios, es superficial, intranquilo y demasiado voluble en sus ideas y aficiones.Ningún géminis puro practica el mismo deporte durante muchos años, necesita cambiar y probar cosas nuevas.

No podrá soportar estrategias a largo plazo, pues le gusta demasiado variar, por el mismo motivo tendrá serias dificultades para mantener la misma estrategia el tiempo suficiente para que se cumpla la ley de los grandes números. 

Debe ser consciente de su carácter dual y tratar de buscar algo que pueda soportar y que al mismo tiempo se pueda comprobar que es rentable.

Aunque debería irle bien especulando a corto plazo, le resultará difícil amoldarse todos los días a repetir la misma técnica. La tentación de cambiar algo que le va bien puede producirle algún disgusto.

También será dificil que le dedique el tiempo suficiente al Análisis técnico para lograr un nivel de experiencia aceptable para operar en los mercados. Tampoco es probable que profundice lo suficiente en el problema de su inconsciencia para poder resolverlo.

Es perfecto para periodista económico, que tiene que saber un poco de todo, estando al día sin profundizar.


Foreros Geminis

Carolus Rex, Hannibal Lecter

Otros geminis menos relevantes

Fernando Martín Alvarez, Marilin Monroe, Clint Eastwod, John F. Kenedy, Paul Mc Cartney.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Foreros Geminis
> 
> Carolus Rex.
> 
> ...



Donde va a parar,donde se ponga un forero...

Por cierto...yo soy Tauro...veo que estamos un poco marginados...


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Donde va a parar,donde se ponga un forero...
> 
> Por cierto...yo soy Tauro...veo que estamos un poco marginados...



No te preocupes, ahora toca libra y luego vas tu... que creo que necesitas toda la orientacion posible . No te lo tomes a mal....


----------



## Kujire (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Sin entrar en disertaciones...si no hay impuestos y por ende un estado fuerte *se corre el peligro de que al final todo el poder acabe concentrado en 4 manos,y salgas de la sarten para caer en el cazo*.Con un estado fuerte sabes quien te putea y quien es tu "enemigo",en el otro caso no esta tan claro.
> 
> Lo suyo es una especie de punto intermedio...ni Spain ni los iuesei...que son los extremos (aunque prefiero este ultimo en todo caso)



Esa es la típica escusa para no cambiar las cosas y tener a un Estado Fagocitador de recursos, la visión de que US es un extremo, es otra visión intencionadamente equivocada por los de siempre, hay muchos países en los que no se pagan impuestos, como en los países islámicos, quizás sean un extremo en sí, pero no los US donde la gente paga impuestos normales es decir, y eso que de este tema no soy experta, sé que si gano menos de 50.000$ al año pago un 8% de IRPF, y si compro algo pago un 4% o un 8.25% de impuestos, y eso que NY es de los estados caros! y os puedo asegurar que los pago con gusto y el gob no se tiene por qué preocupar por mi, ni cobrarme impuestos por temas que me los gestiono yo misma, "déjame la plata en el bolsillo que ya soy mayorcita para gestionarla" y por supuesto que por aki también hay casos de corrupción pero para algo están las leyes no?, sinceramente se respeta mucho más el dinero de los contribuyentes que en España. Olvídate de que los US son un extremo porque no lo son, es un país normal que funciona mejor o peor pero sin la sensación de que te tomen por tonta


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Esa es la típica escusa para no cambiar las cosas y tener a un Estado Fagocitador de recursos, la visión de que US es un extremo, es otra visión intencionadamente equivocada por los de siempre, hay muchos países en los que no se pagan impuestos, como en los países islámicos, quizás sean un extremo en sí, pero no los US donde la gente paga impuestos normales es decir, y eso que de este tema no soy experta, sé que si gano menos de 50.000$ al año pago un 8% de IRPF, y si compro algo pago un 4% o un 8.25% de impuestos, y eso que NY es de los estados caros! y os puedo asegurar que los pago con gusto y el gob no se tiene por qué preocupar por mi, ni cobrarme impuestos por temas que me los gestiono yo misma, "déjame la plata en el bolsillo que ya soy mayorcita para gestionarla" y por supuesto que por aki también hay casos de corrupción pero para algo están las leyes no?, sinceramente se respeta mucho más el dinero de los contribuyentes que en España. Olvídate de que los US son un extremo porque no lo son, es un país normal que funciona mejor o peor pero sin la sensación de que te tomen por tonta



Sí y no, eso esta bien para aquellos que se preocupan por su dinero, yo preferiría que no me cobrasen la parte de los impuestos que se supone que van a destinar a mi pensión y me dejen gestionarla a mí, pero dudo que esa sería una solución idonea para el común de los españoles (otra cosa es que no vayamos a ver un duro de pension los españolitos de nuestra generación), pero ni loco querria el sistema sanitario USA en manos privadas (con la aprovación del gobierno), ni mucho menos estar en la piel de los que tenían su pensión invertida en Enron.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

Precisamente de España yo estoy un poco hasta los webs viendo como se llevan cada mes un 20% de mi nomina y se dilapida en ejercitos de funcionarios,obras publicas absurdas,subvenciones varias,etc etc...

Solo queria hacer ver que la cosa tiene varios puntos de vista,no es algo que este tan claro.


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

Por cierto Kujire, como lo ves? existe algún motivo mistico que desconozca que permita al S&P pasar de los 900 hoy, o se le esta poniendo una carita de corto de escandalo a poco que se vuelva a acercar a los 899?.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> No te preocupes, ahora toca libra y luego vas tu... que creo que necesitas toda la orientacion posible . No te lo tomes a mal....



Financiera,psicologica,amorosa?


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Precisamente de España yo estoy un poco hasta los webs viendo como se llevan cada mes un 20% de mi nomina y se dilapida en ejercitos de *funcionarios*,obras publicas absurdas,subvenciones varias,etc etc...
> 
> Solo queria hacer ver que la cosa tiene varios puntos de vista,no es algo que este tan claro.



Quedate más tranquilo, esa parte es para pagarme a mí.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Quedate más tranquilo, esa parte es para pagarme a mí.



Funcionario y especulador...una joya de persona 

Pero bueno,ya dejaste bien claro que tu eras de los que curran,no tienes que darte por aludido


----------



## pecata minuta (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> ...y se dilapida en ejercitos de funcionarios...



ejem, ejem...
Uy, edito, acabo de ver la respuesta de percebo. Que susceptibles somos los funcionarios en este foro... ¿por qué será?


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Funcionario y especulador...una joya de persona
> 
> Pero bueno,ya dejaste bien claro que tu eras de los que curran,no tienes que darte por aludido



Por lo menos antes de semana santa (menudos dos meses) ahora ando un poco disperso, se te ocurre algún motivo?..... exacto ése y que por 60 horas trabajadas de más pretendían compensarme en dietas a menos de un euros la hora.... así que...... de momento por la tarde el menda libra, el mes que viene veremos.:


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> *Funcionario y especulador...una joya de persona *



Se te olvidan cosas, funcionario, especulador, del barsa y maestro liendre que de todo sabe y de nada entiende.

Lo tengo todo para caer bien.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Por lo menos antes de semana santa (menudos dos meses) ahora ando un poco disperso, se te ocurre algún motivo?..... exacto ése y que por 60 horas trabajadas de más pretendían compensarme en dietas a menos de un euros la hora.... así que...... de momento por la tarde el menda libra, el mes que viene veremos.:



Todos tenemos que arrimar el hombre,tu pais te necesita 



> Se te olvidan cosas, funcionario, especulador, del barsa y maestro liendre que de todo sabe y de nada entiende.
> 
> Lo tengo todo para caer bien.



El caso es que yo soy del Madrid de toda la vida...pero tambien me tiene hasta los webos,como España.Al final me compro la camiseta de Iniesta y oficializo el cambio


----------



## pecata minuta (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Se te olvidan cosas, funcionario, especulador, del barsa y maestro liendre que de todo sabe y de nada entiende.



No olvides tu nueva faceta de pitoniso... que versátiles los funcionarios, para que luego digan.


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ejem, ejem...
> Uy, edito, acabo de ver la respuesta de percebo. Que susceptibles somos los funcionarios en este foro... ¿por qué será?



Hay que ser rapido en contestar, así se piensan que uno es del 0.001 % de funcionarios que realmente trabajan. Es fundamental mostrarse ofendido para lograr tal fin.


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No olvides tu nueva faceta de pitoniso... que versátiles los funcionarios, para que luego digan.



Por cierto, hablando de la faceta de pitoniso, ya he puesto los personajes menos relevantes del signo Leo, aqui están para que saqueis pecho.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1644911-post38206.html


----------



## Kujire (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Sí y no, eso esta bien para aquellos que se preocupan por su dinero, yo preferiría que no me cobrasen la parte de los impuestos que se supone que van a destinar a mi pensión y me dejen gestionarla a mí, pero dudo que esa sería una solución idonea para el común de los españoles (otra cosa es que no vayamos a ver un duro de pension los españolitos de nuestra generación), pero ni loco querria el sistema sanitario USA en manos privadas (con la aprovación del gobierno), ni mucho menos estar en la piel de los que tenían su pensión invertida en Enron.



La mejor pensión que hay es el ahorro, aki y en España, mientras muchos jóvenes españoles se preguntan (o no) si van a recibir esa "pensión" por ser un sistema piramidal insostenible pero legal, por akí tienes la opción de que tu dinero nadie te lo va a estafar en una estafa piramidal legal (te lo digo por lo de Bernie Madoff) tu decides si eres arriesgado y lo inviertes en acciones o en bonos etc..., de cualquier forma es un dinero que es tuyo y que tiene unas ventajas fiscales para tu jubilación. Lo del tema de sanidad también te lo dejan a tu opción, y no te creas que es más caro que pagar autónomos en España p ej, lo más normal es que la misma empresa donde trabajas te lo pague, en cualquier caso es un tema que personalmente arreglas con tu aseguradora, y una de las bazas electorales de Obama ha sido el modificar el programa estatal Medicare para abarcar a más población no sólo a los pensionistas y con mejores prestaciones. A día de hoy, este es un tema muy importante aki, pero no está en cuestión su mantenimiento, sin embargo en España el mantenimiento del sistema sanitario tal cual se disfruta hoy va a ser muy dificil, dado que la burbuja inmobiliaria también lo ha financiado dado que ha sido transferido a las comunidades. Lo que veo es que por aki aún hay márgen para incrementar ciertos impuestos y mejorar prestaciones, en España la situación con un 34% de carga impositiva para los contribuyentes no hay márgen, a no ser que más inmigración aporte más impuestos. He vivido en varios países y el sistema sanitario de españa está entre los mejores sistemas públicos del mundo, pero desgraciadamente es insostenible lo mismo ocurre con las pensiones, parece que una gran parte de la población que trabaja ha de soportar las pensiones de los abuelos y sus gastos sanitarios (además de todo el aparato administrativo) a no ser que más personas jóvenes se incorporen a la pirámide en su base el sistema se colapsará y entonces habrá perjudicados que van a pagar mucho más de lo que van a recibir, y esta realidad está a la vuelta de la esquina. Pero bueno volvamos al tema de hilo que para que pase esto aún falta ...


----------



## Claca (4 May 2009)

Se acerca de nuevo a los 900; qué será, será...


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Pero bueno volvamos al tema de hilo que para que pase esto aún falta ...



Eso, eso, volvamos, que? le atizamos o hay algun mootivo para esperar?


----------



## Claca (4 May 2009)

El S&P en máximos diarios. Que haga algo ya, que tengo que irme!


----------



## Kujire (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Por cierto Kujire, como lo ves? existe algún motivo mistico que desconozca que permita al S&P pasar de los 900 hoy, o se le esta poniendo una carita de corto de escandalo a poco que se vuelva a acercar a los 899?.



jeje, yo creo que ya hemos hecho el día, no hay que atragantarse que "tacita a tacita" sabe mejor además tenemos por delante varios días para subir, luego la presentación de los Stress-Test que sin duda ya va siendo hora de aclararse, como ya he comentado estoy convencida de que pasaremos los 900 bien y se escucharán los gritos habituales en el NYSE. Yo no me pondría corta ahora mismo...


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> jeje, yo creo que ya hemos hecho el día, no hay que atragantarse que "tacita a tacita" sabe mejor además tenemos por delante varios días para subir, luego la presentación de los Stress-Test que sin duda ya va siendo hora de aclararse, como ya he comentado estoy convencida de que pasaremos los 900 bien y se escucharán los gritos habituales en el NYSE. Yo no me pondría corta ahora mismo...



oido cocina, es que desde aqui no se oyen los gritos esos.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> *La mejor pensión que hay es el ahorro*, aki y en España, mientras muchos jóvenes españoles se preguntan (o no) si van a recibir esa "pensión" por ser un sistema piramidal insostenible pero legal, por akí tienes la opción de que tu dinero nadie te lo va a estafar en una estafa piramidal legal (te lo digo por lo de Bernie Madoff) tu decides si eres arriesgado y lo inviertes en acciones o en bonos etc..., de cualquier forma es un dinero que es tuyo y que tiene unas ventajas fiscales para tu jubilación. Lo del tema de sanidad también te lo dejan a tu opción, y no te creas que es más caro que pagar autónomos en España p ej, lo más normal es que la misma empresa donde trabajas te lo pague, en cualquier caso es un tema que personalmente arreglas con tu aseguradora, y una de las bazas electorales de Obama ha sido el modificar el programa estatal Medicare para abarcar a más población no sólo a los pensionistas y con mejores prestaciones. A día de hoy, este es un tema muy importante aki, pero no está en cuestión su mantenimiento, sin embargo en España el mantenimiento del sistema sanitario tal cual se disfruta hoy va a ser muy dificil, dado que la burbuja inmobiliaria también lo ha financiado dado que ha sido transferido a las comunidades. Lo que veo es que por aki aún hay márgen para incrementar ciertos impuestos y mejorar prestaciones, en España la situación con un 34% de carga impositiva para los contribuyentes no hay márgen, a no ser que más inmigración aporte más impuestos. He vivido en varios países y el sistema sanitario de españa está entre los mejores sistemas públicos del mundo, pero desgraciadamente es insostenible lo mismo ocurre con las pensiones, parece que una gran parte de la población que trabaja ha de soportar las pensiones de los abuelos y sus gastos sanitarios (además de todo el aparato administrativo) a no ser que más personas jóvenes se incorporen a la pirámide en su base el sistema se colapsará y entonces habrá perjudicados que van a pagar mucho más de lo que van a recibir, y esta realidad está a la vuelta de la esquina. Pero bueno volvamos al tema de hilo que para que pase esto aún falta ...



¿Nadie le da un thanks a esta mujer?


----------



## Kujire (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> oido cocina, es que desde aqui no se oyen los gritos esos.



He estado revisando las graficas, y es tremendo la incertidumbre que se respira en el mercado antes de que los Green-gos tomaron el control hoy, que curiosamente coincide con los ciclos de Mulder, una vez los yankies se ponen a jugar llevan los índices por el buen camino, es decir, hacia algún sitio, mientras estos chicos no entran en juego hay que tener O_O para meterse. Lo del Stoxx de hoy es para que te devuelvan el dinero si lo pusiste por la mañana, apertura en 2340 (aprox) adivina cual era el valor del Stoxx cuando abrimos aki unas horas más tarde, ...pues 2340 :...


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Nadie le da un thanks a esta mujer?



Yo se lo daria por el avatar,pero ya digo que estoy tratando de superarlo,y eso no ayudaria 

Por otra parte,eso del ahorro esta muy bien,siempre que no se te ocurra llevarlo a cabo en papelitos.Los que tengan 1 millon de pesetas debajo del colchon desde hace 30 años que miren a ver cuanto les queda ahora...


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Kujire, al final tienes ENDESITAS, mira que la recomendación de superar los 15,60€ fue buena!!! XD


----------



## Kujire (4 May 2009)

Apolito, eres el mayor Gamesino del reino fecilidades!


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Hoy he vendido todas las VERTICE360º a 0,83€ algunos cientos de euros, siempre vienen bien.... tengo la certeza que antes de la junta, van a bajarla un poquito.

Estaré atento de nuevo.

PD: Has visto LCC / CONTINENTAL? XD


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> He estado revisando las graficas, y es tremendo la incertidumbre que se respira en el mercado antes de que los Green-gos tomaron el control hoy, que curiosamente coincide con los ciclos de Mulder, una vez los yankies se ponen a jugar llevan los índices por el buen camino, es decir, hacia algún sitio, mientras estos chicos no entran en juego hay que tener O_O para meterse. Lo del Stoxx de hoy es para que te devuelvan el dinero si lo pusiste por la mañana, apertura en 2340 (aprox) adivina cual era el valor del Stoxx cuando abrimos aki unas horas más tarde, ...pues 2340 :...



Pero asi llevamos semanas, apertura al alza, pequeño bajon y lenta recuperación hasta el punto inicial más un extra, aprovechando el camino para colocar papel, luego bajada hasta la zona de apertura y a esperar a Mr Marsal.

Ahora que si lo del eurostoxx es un viaje para el que no hacen falta alforjas, fijate en el ibex... ese ya ni se mueve.

Yo casi todos los días les saco unos durillos así.

por mi que siga eternamente.


----------



## Starkiller (4 May 2009)

Kujire, el sistema de pensiones contributivas no es un sistema piramidal, por muchos motivos:

a) No se capitaliza.
b) Es un apartado de los presupuestos como otro cualquiera.
c) No depende de que entre más gente. Si hay menos gente para sostener a más, ese dinero saldrá de los presupuestos. Igual que si hay que construir más carreteras un año, habrá que dedicarle más dinero.

Otra cosa es que los gestores del estado sean unos chorizos caciquistas corruptos, pero el sistema es muy bueno, y no es piramidal.

Lo que pasa es que hasta el mejor sistema, en las manos equivocadas, falla. Pero distingamos.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2009)

DP

¿has visto esos GRIFOLS ?


----------



## Kujire (4 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire, al final tienes ENDESITAS, mira que la recomendación de superar los 15,60€ fue buena!!! XD



Ups! Me había olvidado de ellas DP, puse una órden a 15,70€ ya hace: y entró hace unos días, una pena no comprar algunas más ... pero unos temas privados me han llevado muxo tiempo ... casi no puedo seguir el ibex


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Si, GRIFOLS... se ha quedado de momento plana, tiene una fortisima resistencia en 13,50€


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

Ya han aplaudido y todo eso?... que sepais que vais a matar a disgustos a Tonuel.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> *Esta superada ya la MM200 del S&P*?
> 
> Por cierto lo de Seagate parece que va en serio, sube con gaps al alza 4 seguidos lleva.
> Alguien tiene alguna info al respecto?



Según los gráficos de prorealtime sí. 901,2 ahora mismo, 892,4 la MM200 en velas diarias...

Por cierto, mi predicción de hace un mes, decía que esta subonda llegaba hasta el 900, a ver que hace, pero creo que continuará un poco más...

Saludos...

PD: Percebo, de los Leo no se si quedarme con Magic o con Robert de Niro, je je Abogadooooooooooo


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

La van a tener calentita hasta el div.


-Gestevision Telecinco SA (TL5.MC) informó el lunes de que pagará un dividendo de *EUR 0,865 por acción el 14 de mayo. *

En un comunicado enviado a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores, Telecinco agregó que el dividendo se desembolsará a cuenta de los resultados de 2008. 

El principal accionista de Telecinco es la compañía italiana Mediaset SpA (MS.MI), con una participación del 50,1%.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2009)

El Ibex en 9128, jojojo... La de oportunidades que se nos brindan para ponernos cortos...  Subid, subid un poco más :


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3Paxur0Zpbw&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3Paxur0Zpbw&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2009)

Apolo cambia Abogado por Criteria o Santander en unos días... :


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Percebo, de los Leo no se si quedarme con Magic o con Robert de Niro, je je Abogadooooooooooo



Aunque lo de abogadoooooo es casi insuperable, de esa pelicula me quedo con Juliette Lewis y antes que magic me quedo con Denis Rodman, eso sí de la epoca de Detroid, esta claro que me llaman más la atención los tronados.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> eso sí de la epoca de Detroid,



Esta claro que 20 años no tenemos,eh?


----------



## Speculo (4 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El Ibex en 9128, jojojo... La de oportunidades que se nos brindan para ponernos cortos...  Subid, subid un poco más :



Dices en CFDs ¿No?


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esta claro que 20 años no tenemos,eh?



AAAAyyyyyy si aplicaras esa clarividencia a tus inversiones......


----------



## Speculo (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> AAAAyyyyyy si aplicaras esa clarividencia a tus inversiones......



Calla, calla, que ya le he visto, por lo menos, dos o tres pelotazos con gamesa de tres pares de cojones. Lo que no sé es si sigue en pérdidas o no, pero ver los pelotazos, los he visto.


----------



## Kujire (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Ya han aplaudido y todo eso?... que sepais que vais a matar a disgustos a Tonuel.



Sip jeje son unos cachondos

Por cierto creo que Fidel Fiiiiideeeel Castro es Leo

Edito: Ups ya veo que lo has puesto


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Calla, calla, que ya le he visto, por lo menos, dos o tres pelotazos con gamesa de tres pares de cojones. Lo que no sé es si sigue en pérdidas o no, pero ver los pelotazos, los he visto.



Ahora mismo tengo unas minusvalias acumuladas en el año de -5 euros...

Perdia un 15% hace mes y medio mas o menos,pero bueno,ahi podemos volver en cualquier momento


----------



## pecata minuta (4 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Sip jeje son unos cachondos
> 
> Por cierto creo que Fidel Fiiiiideeeel Castro es Leo



ZP también es leo...


----------



## Kujire (4 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ZP también es leo...



Los astros también se equivocan:?


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ahora mismo tengo unas minusvalias acumuladas en el año de -5 euros...
> 
> Perdia un 15% hace mes y medio mas o menos,pero bueno,ahi podemos volver en cualquier momento



Coño, pues es que te publicitas mal, así que menos plañidera y mas pelotazos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ZP también es leo...



Y Pete Sampras


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Coño, pues es que te publicitas mal, así que menos plañidera y mas pelotazos.



El año pasado si que palme como un campeonisimo...entre jazzteles,solarias y octubres rojos...no quiero ni recordar 

Hoy por ejemplo ha estado bien,le he sacado un 9% a las gamesitas...solo que venia de palmar con el San a primera hora (cuando puse la foto de los megacojones )


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Los astros también se equivocan:?



Ehhhhh, brujas, que a ZP lo tenia, pero por ponerlo con las iniciales se me traspapelo, Fidelito si estaba puesto no?.

NO se me alteren que les cambio el horoscopo y se lo pongo mas negro que un gato bañandose en un pozo de petroleo.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (4 May 2009)

Parece que se esta olvidando el pasado con tanta subida, recordatorio 2008:
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nay4VbUJl3E&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nay4VbUJl3E&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

Del que no consigo la fecha de nacimiento es de Juanlu alias nostradamus, creo que es fundamental conocer su signo, tanto por su vinculación con la bolsa, como por sus dotes de clarividencia..... a veces veo los 17.000....

Si alguien localiza la fecha que me la diga y le añado sobre la marcha.


----------



## tonuel (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Ya han aplaudido y todo eso?... que sepais que vais a matar a disgustos a Tonuel.




Hay dias en los que es mejor no conectarse...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Ehhhhh, brujas, que a ZP lo tenia, pero por ponerlo con las iniciales se me traspapelo, Fidelito si estaba puesto no?.
> 
> NO se me alteren que les cambio el horoscopo y se lo pongo mas negro que un gato bañandose en un pozo de petroleo.



¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Tim Geithner también es Leo!!!!!!
Mejor no sigo mirando que me deprimo...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Del que no consigo la fecha de nacimiento es de Juanlu alias nostradamus, creo que es fundamental conocer su signo, tanto por su vinculación con la bolsa, como por sus dotes de clarividencia..... a veces veo los 17.000....
> 
> Si alguien localiza la fecha que me la diga y le añado sobre la marcha.



¿Nombre y apellidos? Lo podría averiguar...


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Tim Geithner también es Leo!!!!!!
> Mejor no sigo mirando que me deprimo...



Ahhhhhh, Tim Geithner, como se me pudo pasar?, no he tardado tanto en mirar en google quien leches es no?, añadido ya.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Como ando un poco liado no voy explicar el modo en que me he hecho con esta información, pero como os podies imaginar ha sido muy complicado, pues nada al turron, a petición de Carolus Rex:
> 
> *GEMINIS*
> 
> ...



Otro Geminis


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Precisamente de España yo estoy un poco hasta los webs viendo como se llevan cada mes un 20% de mi nomina y se dilapida en ejercitos de funcionarios,obras publicas absurdas,subvenciones varias,etc etc...
> 
> Solo queria hacer ver que la cosa tiene varios puntos de vista,no es algo que este tan claro.



Pues como tengas una empresa paga Iva,y como te vaya bien prepara el 40% de retenciones....
En España esta prohibido ganar dinero


----------



## Kujire (4 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Tim Geithner también es Leo!!!!!!
> Mejor no sigo mirando que me deprimo...



NO PUEDE SER:


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> NO PUEDE SER:



Leo: famosos

* Mónica Lewinski, becaria, 23-07-1973
* Jennifer López, actriz, 24-07-1970
* Mick Jagger, cantante, 26-07-1943
* Sandra Bullock, actriz, 26-07-1965
* Jacqueline Kennedy, mito, 28-07-1929
* Henry Ford, industrial, 30-07-1863
* Arnold Schwarzenegger, actor, 30-07-1947
* Wesley Snipes, actor, 31-07-1962
* Yves Saint Laurent, modisto, 01-08-1936
* Martin Sheen, actor, 03-08-1940
* Neil Armstrong, astronauta, 05-08-1930
* Patrick Ewin, deportista, 05-08-1956
* Robert Mitchum, actor, 06-08-1917
* Andy Warhol, pintor, 06-08-1928
* Geri Halliwell, cantante, 06-08-1972
* *David Ducchovny, actor, 07-08-1960*
* Dustin Hoffman, actor, 08-08-1937
* Gillian Anderson, actriz, 09-08-1868
* Melanie Griffith, actriz, 09-08-1957
* Whitney Houston, cantante, 09-08-1963
* Rosanna Arquette, actriz, 10-08-1959
* Antonio Banderas, actor, 10-08-1960
* Cecil B. DeMille, cineasta, 12-08-1881
* Pete Sampras, tenista, 12-08-1971
* Alfred Hitchcock, cineasta, 13-08-1899
* Steve Martin, actor, 14-08-1945
* "Magic" Johnson, deportista, 14-08-1959
* Napoleón Bonaparte, emperador, 15-08-1769
* Ben Affleck, actor, 15-08-1972
* Madonna, cantante, 16-08-1958
* Mae West, actriz, 17-08-1892
* Robert De Niro, actor, 17-08-1943
* Sean Penn, actor, 17-08-1960
* Robert Redford, actor, 18-08-1937
* Patrick Swayze, actor, 18-08-1954
* Christian Slater, actor, 18-08-1969
* Bill Clinton, político, 19-08-1946
* Kenny Rogers, cantante, 21-08-1938 


Culturilla general,que siempre viene bien 
Mira,Mulder tambien es Leo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 May 2009)

Hoy se termino mi epoca de cortos.
Cerre el corto de Gamesa con bastantes perdidas,dilapide lo poco que me quedaba de la cuenta de Interdin 
A partir de ahora operare solo en largos a la antigua usanza,sin apalancamiento ni cdfs.
Joder no doy una,vendi las Acciona en 81,esta claro que esto no es lo mio.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Pues como tengas una empresa paga Iva,y como te vaya bien prepara el 40% de retenciones....
> En España esta prohibido ganar dinero



Siempre hay honrosas excepciones


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Siempre hay honrosas excepciones



Ya me reire yo el Miercoles cuando os tire el Chelsea de la Champions


----------



## Wataru_ (4 May 2009)

Esto es para animar a Tonuel 

De cualquier forma existen evidencias en las últimas jornadas que nos parecen preocupantes. Hoy hemos conocido por ejemplo, que los Short Sellers en EEUU están multiplicando por dos y por tres sus posiciones cortas, lo que normalmente anticipa fuertes caídas.

- CAPITAL BOLSA -

Ni idea de sus "fuentes".


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Siempre hay honrosas excepciones



Bueno creo que ese, Guti y Casillas, son fantasticos invershores inmobiliarios.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ya me reire yo el Miercoles cuando os tire el Chelsea de la Champions



Si yo soy del Madrid...pero al cancerigeno del Raulito no puedo verlo  (y si me apuras,casi que al Madrid tampoco...tengo un conflicto interno ahi...)


----------



## Kujire (4 May 2009)

[modo profesora de la ESO on] Hannibal ya sabes lo que toca ... a escribir 900 veces

Se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis
Se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis
Se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis
Se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis
Se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis
Se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis
Se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis
Se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis
Se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis
Se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis
Se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis
...

y con buena letra

[modo Profesora de la ESO off]


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2009)

"Otros" personajes...

*Ben Bernanke Sagitario
Alan Greenspan Piscis
William J. McDonough Tauro
*
Saludos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Bueno creo que ese, Guti y Casillas, son fantasticos invershores inmobiliarios.





Si,desde luego el tio va a ser dificil que se quede sin un techo...

*Los municipios madrileños de Boadilla de Monte, Villaviciosa del Odón y Móstoles, las localidades elegidas para sus inversiones*

*La pasión de Iker Casillas por los bienes inmuebles: acumula un total de 21 propiedades

Propiedades de Iker Casillas:
En Boadilla del Monte: 3 Viviendas de 284, 144 y 122 m2, y 3 garajes de 16 m2 cada uno.
En Villaviciosa de Odón: 3 viviendas de 128, 111 y 75 m2, 1 trastero de 4 m2 y 2 garajes de 10 y 15 m2.
Propiedades de Ikerka, S.L.
En Boadilla del Monte: 7 viviendas de 284, 268, 268, 268, 181, 123 y 121 m2, 1 trastero de 3 m2 y 3 garajes de 16 m2 cada uno.
En Villaviciosa de Odón: 2 viviendas de 115 y 82 m2 y 1 trastero de 2 m2.
*


http://www.extraconfidencial.com/articulos.asp?idarticulo=415


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> [modo profesora de la ESO on] Hannibal ya sabes lo que toca ... a escribir 900 veces
> 
> Se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis
> Se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis se acabó la crisis
> ...



Es que despues del leer burbuja.info me da cosa ponerme largo,parece que mad-max esta a la vuelta de la esquina...


----------



## tonuel (4 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Esto es para animar a Tonuel
> 
> De cualquier forma existen evidencias en las últimas jornadas que nos parecen preocupantes. Hoy hemos conocido por ejemplo, que los Short Sellers en EEUU están multiplicando por dos y por tres sus posiciones cortas, lo que normalmente anticipa fuertes caídas.
> 
> ...




Gracias hamijo... ya me iba a dormir bien jodido... 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Los municipios madrileños de Boadilla de Monte, Villaviciosa del Odón y Móstoles, las localidades elegidas para sus inversiones
> 
> Si,desde luego el tio va a ser dificil que se quede sin un techo...
> 
> ...



Casillas es de la cofradia del puño cerrado,vamos que no te invita ni a pipas,te lo digo de primera mano


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2009)

Con permiso de Wataru_ pego la gráfica que ha puesto en su enlace... 

Es que es un poco lo que vengo diciendo hace tiempo, y me ha hecho ilusión... 







Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Casillas es de la cofradia del puño cerrado,vamos que no te invita ni a pipas,te lo digo de primera mano



_Mode gossip ON_

Cuenta, cuenta...

_Mode gossip OFF_


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hoy se termino mi epoca de cortos.
> Cerre el corto de Gamesa con bastantes perdidas,dilapide lo poco que me quedaba de la cuenta de Interdin
> A partir de ahora operare solo en largos a la antigua usanza,sin apalancamiento ni cdfs.
> Joder no doy una,vendi las Acciona en 81,esta claro que esto no es lo mio.



Sería bueno saber cual es tu sistema para no usarlo 

Hoy con las grifols te hubieras puesto las botas, bueno sin exagerar pero al menos hubieras recuperado algo, yo sigo corto en ellas y creo que me saldré cuando la tendencia general de las bolsas pase a bajista, esta acción es muy anticíclica.

El cambio lo espero para mañana por la tarde, ajustaré el stop en ese momento por si acaso.


----------



## Kujire (4 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... AIG*

El S&P acaba de saltar 5 puntos!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AIG no va a necesitar pasta de gob en su primer trimestre:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2009)

*S&P 907,7...* :

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (4 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Sería bueno saber cual es tu sistema para no usarlo
> 
> Hoy con las grifols te hubieras puesto las botas, bueno sin exagerar pero al menos hubieras recuperado algo, yo sigo corto en ellas y creo que me saldré cuando la tendencia general de las bolsas pase a bajista, *esta acción es muy anticíclica.*
> 
> El cambio lo espero para mañana por la tarde, ajustaré el stop en ese momento por si acaso.



Welcome to the fundamentals hamijo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Sería bueno saber cual es tu sistema para no usarlo
> 
> Hoy con las grifols te hubieras puesto las botas, bueno sin exagerar pero al menos hubieras recuperado algo, yo sigo corto en ellas y creo que me saldré cuando la tendencia general de las bolsas pase a bajista, esta acción es muy anticíclica.
> 
> El cambio lo espero para mañana por la tarde, ajustaré el stop en ese momento por si acaso.



El sistema es meterte corto sin stop de ningun tipo,si la cosa se pone fea esperar a que la cotizacion baje,sobre todo con gamesa es mano de santo para dejarte con una mano delante y otra detras


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

Pues el cierre ha sido bien curioso, es increible la cantidad de pasta que han tenido que meter los leones para dejar el indice donde lo han dejado, alguien ha colocado una cantidad ingente de papel... no se si eso es normal, pero dudo mucho que ninguno de los que empujaba por ambas partes fueran "pezqueñines".


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2009)

IBEX en CFD's en 9144... : Va a tener razón Azkuna y se va a girar en 9250....

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (4 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... S&P*

we are in the green for 2009


Dow 8,426.74 +214.33 (2.61%)
S&P 500 907.24 +29.72 (3.39%)
Nasdaq 1,763.56 +44.36 (2.58%)


----------



## pecata minuta (4 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El sistema es meterte corto sin stop de ningun tipo,si la cosa se pone fea esperar a que la cotizacion baje,sobre todo con *gamesa *es mano de santo para dejarte con una mano delante y otra detras



En el ring, a mi izquierda, con calzon corto, Hannibal Lecter, el puma de burbujainfo, a mi derecha, con calzon largo, ApoloCreed, el tiburón del ibex.

¿Quien ganará?


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

Ya estamos todos largos? TONUELLLLL preparate.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El sistema es meterte corto sin stop de ningun tipo,si la cosa se pone fea esperar a que la cotizacion baje,sobre todo con gamesa es mano de santo para dejarte con una mano delante y otra detras



Schssttt...a ver que decimos de Gamesa  
De todos modos,por tu comentario y segun reglas bursatiles que exceden toda comprension humana,esto deberia empezar a caer en picado desde ya mismo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> En el ring, a mi izquierda, con calzon corto, Hannibal Lecter, el puma de burbujainfo, a mi derecha, con calzon largo, ApoloCreed, el tiburón del ibex.
> 
> ¿Quien ganará?



Yo me he pirado corriendo jajajajaja
Pero Gamesa se a convertido en mi valor mas odiado del Ibex desbancando a Gas Natural que me jodio de lo lindo los largos con la OPA.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Ya estamos todos largos? TONUELLLLL preparate.



En unos dias,cuando este largo a tope,si se ve venir...


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

Y sigue lo del futuro del S&P que barbaridad.


----------



## Kujire (4 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... esto se desmadra!!!*

Hala hala hala!!!

Sector Bancario

BAC 10.38 +1.68 (19.31%) 
Citigroup Inc. 3.20 +0.23 (7.74%)

Construcción

KB HOME 19.50 +2.03 (11.62%) 
D.R. Horton 13.49 +1.13 (9.14%) 
Centex 11.62 +1.03 (9.73%) 
Lennar 10.34 +0.88 (9.30%)


----------



## Misterio (4 May 2009)

Es curioso el Oro también ha subido hoy bastante y el Dólar a 1.34.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hala hala hala!!!
> 
> Sector Bancario
> 
> ...



Mañana el IBEX para arriba sin cortapisas. Cerramos en un +3% por lo menos.


----------



## Bayne (4 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> IBEX en CFD's en 9144... : Va a tener razón Azkuna y se va a girar en 9250....
> 
> Saludos...



Eso es en Interdin?, me temo que no...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Eso es en Interdin?, me temo que no...



No, en igmarkets...


----------



## Wataru_ (4 May 2009)

Bueno, yo me voy a dormir que mañana he de estar despierto para ver bien como me la meten jaja.

Buenas noches, que descanséis ^____^!


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> El S&P acaba de saltar 5 puntos!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AIG no va a necesitar pasta de gob en su primer trimestre:



¿Comooooor??


----------



## awai (4 May 2009)

hola gente! 
Una vez más otra noche solo en el hotel, el trabajo me mata 
Increíble lo de AIG! Y claro ya veréis mañana la banca, subidita de las buenas.
Por cierto enhorabuena a los GAMESAS han sacado una rentabilidad muy maja ^__^


----------



## rosonero (4 May 2009)

Hola a todo el mundo!!!!!!! Esta tarde me he puesto delante del ordenador cuando abrían los americanos y mira que era fácil acertar con cualquier valor, casi todos subían pero que si éste, que si aquel, que si ya es tarde... he acabado como siempre en el SAN que apenas ha aprovechado la subida :

Menos mal que me he quedado con ellas con la esperanza de ver cerrar los USA por encima de 880 y al final se han salido casi materialmente de la gráfica.

Enhorabuena a los afortunados en el día de hoy y para los que no, siempre nos queda lo de "mañana será otro día".

Pd. Lo que peor llevo es que donde mejor lo hago es en el juego de bolsa en tiempo real de Rankia, 5º de casi 16.000 participantes, 18% de rentabilidad, eso sí, casi todo gracias a GAMESA


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2009)

Continuamos generando plusvalías, el verano es muy largo y los caprichos cuestan mucho dinero, no merece la pena volver al mercado bajista, ya ha pasado a la historia!

Mañana un buen gap alcista de +1,61% y a continuar la subida ... GAMESA & ABENGOA y mi querida ACCIONA.

REE tiene que dar el desmarque, los leoncios han asustado a las gacelillas el viernes y hoy lunes, mañana / miércoles nos vamos a los 34,00€.

ENAGAS mañana a por los 13,50€

y para terminar EUROMILLONES reparte 123Millones el viernes!


----------



## awai (4 May 2009)

¿Os parece una porrita de la subida de SAN y BBVA? mañana (como se nota que me aburro eh)

Puede ser un megaowned este mensaje y quitarle el puesto a Juanlu ^__^


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

Pues no se, a mi me sigue llamando la atencion la cantidad de papel que se coloco durante el cierre, una autentica animalada, de hecho sentí un arrebato tipo Apolo y me meti corto al cierre, yo supongo que lo hice como los conejos cuando ven venir el coche y se quedan quietos....

No se, como siempre he dicho que si había guanazo iba a ser despues de cerrar en máximos, total llevamos casi un mes totalmente ilógico, aunque no lo pueda explicar.... despues de cerrar en maximos europa y usa, que mejor que corto en uno y corto en otra:, bueno que no me pidais que lo explique, porque yo no lo entiendo.... pero más que nada por dar la nota.

Mañana si pregunta algun pepon por mi, he salido a limpiar limpia parabrisas para arreglar lo de hoy.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> ¿Os parece una porrita de la subida de SAN y BBVA? mañana (como se nota que me aburro eh)
> 
> Puede ser un megaowned este mensaje y quitarle el puesto a Juanlu ^__^



Mirale que chispa, pues ya me has dado la idea... SAN 6.69 y BBVA 7.99


----------



## rosonero (4 May 2009)

Una preguntita, para los que queremos entrar para aprovechar la presumible subida ¿ es buena idea hacerlo a mercado en la subasta de apertura? 

(sin esperar el típico pull back durante la primera hora ya que mañana igual no lo hay)

Estoy un poco pez en el funcionamiento de las subastas y sus riesgos

En cuanto a la porrita SAN 7.50 BBVA 8.60


----------



## awai (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Mirale que chispa, pues ya me has dado la idea... SAN 6.69 y BBVA 7.99



Jajaja, nah, yo voy a hacer una entrada fugaz de esas de ganar unos euros y a currar de nuevo, porque si que creo que pegara una subida al menos hasta media mañana (puede que todo el día).
Si con una subida como la de hoy de los bancos USA, mañana no suben los gigantes de la española... algo no me cuadraría... (que ultimamente pasa mucho )
Porrita: Mañana entro en SAN a 7 y salgo a 7.35 
BBVA cierra en 8.50


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

para que os animeis:

- CAPITAL BOLSA -



> Las acciones norteamericanas registraron fuertes avances gracias al repunte del sector bancario, con los inversores esperanzados en que no necesitarán elevar capital tanto como se esperaba, y por los positivos datos inmobiliarios estadounidenses. El índice S&P Bancos ascendía un 18,30% con Citigroup subiendo un 7,7%, Bank of America un 19,3%, Wells Fargo un 23,7% y JP Morgan un 10,2%. Desde el lado macroeconómico, conocimos el dato de ventas pendientes de pago pero ya firmadas de marzo, que ascendieron un 3,2% cuando el mercado estimaban un incremento del 2,1%.
> 
> El DJIA finalizaba con un ascenso del 2,61% hasta los 8.426,74 puntos, el S&P 500 con una subida del 3,39% a 907,24 puntos (marcando ya signo positivo en el año) y el Nasdaq un 2,58% a 1.763,56 puntos.
> 
> ...



Ya veis todo sube y el unico carajote que se pone corto el menda lerenda, yo no esperaría una subida explosiva tras la apertura.... yo creo que un gap al alza majete y luego bajara, hasta que a alguien le parezca que ya esta barato... si os quereis meter largo yo lo haria así.


----------



## awai (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> para que os animeis:
> Ya veis todo sube y el unico carajote que se pone corto el menda lerenda, yo no esperaría una subida explosiva tras la apertura.... yo creo que un gap al alza majete y luego bajara, hasta que a alguien le parezca que ya esta barato... si os quereis meter largo yo lo haria así.



Buffet decía algo así, y se hizo multimillonario.
Si mañana sube el SAN más de un 15% te pago una cena en el Zalacain.


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Ya veis todo sube y el unico carajote que se pone corto el menda lerenda, yo no esperaría una subida explosiva tras la apertura.... yo creo que un gap al alza majete y luego bajara, hasta que a alguien le parezca que ya esta barato... si os quereis meter largo yo lo haria así.



Eh, el único no, yo también estoy corto y encima hoy he ganado (los CFDs se liquidan diariamente como los futuros  ) aunque realmente voy perdiendo, pero ya es muy poco. No se puede negar que he acertado con el corto de Grifols pero entré en mal momento.

Aparte tengo el largo del OHL pero no sube tanto como a mi me gustaría que subiera, aunque el hecho de haya confirmado el máximo del viernes da muchas posibilidades de que mañana abra con gap fuerte.

De todas formas avisé antes del cierre del Ibex de que pasaría esto y ya he avisado también de que mañana no pasará, no se confíen los fans de los largos porque podríamos tener sorpresas poco agradables, aunque lo mejor sería ceñir stops antes de la apertura de los gringos y que pase lo que tenga que pasar.


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Buffet decía algo así, y se hizo multimillonario.
> Si mañana sube el SAN más de un 15% te pago una cena en el Zalacain.



Este comentario ha sido registrado, su imagen capturada y volcada en un archivo encriptado, se considera que el contenido del mismo tiene caracter contractual, por lo que su borrado no supondría en ningún caso la ruptura de los compromisos adquiridos por la parte ofertante.

Creo que tengo mas papeletas de comer que de hacerme milionario.


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Eh, el único no, yo también estoy corto y encima hoy he ganado (los CFDs se liquidan diariamente como los futuros  ) aunque realmente voy perdiendo, pero ya es muy poco. No se puede negar que he acertado con el corto de Grifols pero entré en mal momento.
> 
> Aparte tengo el largo del OHL pero no sube tanto como a mi me gustaría que subiera, aunque el hecho de haya confirmado el máximo del viernes da muchas posibilidades de que mañana abra con gap fuerte.
> 
> De todas formas avisé antes del cierre del Ibex de que pasaría esto y ya he avisado también de que mañana no pasará, no se confíen los fans de los largos porque podríamos tener sorpresas poco agradables, aunque lo mejor sería ceñir stops antes de la apertura de los gringos y que pase lo que tenga que pasar.



Oh Dios, no es que me importe coincidir.... pero adios ley del sentimiento contrario... adios ultima esperanza.... hola comida en Zalacain.


----------



## Claca (4 May 2009)

Una pregunta sin mala intención para sus señorías, ¿en qué se diferencia esta subida de las anteriores? Me refiero, ¿realmente cree la gente que esta vez es distinto o sólo se habla en clave de juego?

En los dos rebotes anteriores cuando se alcanzó esta cota (nuevemiles) repentinamente nos invadió a todos una ola de optimismo alcista cierracortos, o al menos es lo que interpretaba por los mensajes de este y otros foros. De hecho la última vez me perdí un gran tramo de la bajada por cerrar cortos precipitadamente al creer que la continuidad del rebote era posible, palmando dos durillos, pero sobre todo fastidiando una oportunidad que veía gestándose desde hacia meses. De modo que ahora, en circunstancias parecidas, me pregunto ¿qué ha cambiado esta vez? ¿Que se ve luz al final del túnel? ¿No la vimos acaso entonces en otras dos ocasiones? Joder, el sol brilla con fuerza al elevarte por encima de la barrera de nubes, pero no debes olvidar que bajo tus pies te espera una caída impresionante. No me gustaría repetir el mismo error; según el horóscopo de percebo los sagitarios aprendemos rápido. A ver si es verdad.


----------



## awai (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Este comentario ha sido registrado, su imagen capturada y volcada en un archivo encriptado, se considera que el contenido del mismo tiene caracter contractual, por lo que su borrado no supondría en ningún caso la ruptura de los compromisos adquiridos por la parte ofertante.
> 
> Creo que tengo mas papeletas de comer que de hacerme milionario.



Jajaja, yo soy un hombre de palabra, si se cumple, pásate por Madrid, el restaurante merece la pena.

Por lo demás coincido con Mulder, y es lo que comente, entrada y salida en un rato para matar el gusanillo (llevo mucho sin entrar , si veo que palmo me piro bien rápido, y bueno... lo que no veo factible es esperar a los gringos, algo arriesgado... aunque el que no arriesga no gana.

Por cierto he mirado mi EXCEL de cuentas de bolsa, y tengo por aqui acciones del SAN compradas a 5,23 y vendidas a 5,90 (si me hubiera estado quietecito )


----------



## percebo (4 May 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Una pregunta sin mala intención para sus señorías, ¿en qué se diferencia esta subida de las anteriores? Me refiero, ¿realmente cree la gente que esta vez es distinto o sólo se habla en clave de juego?
> 
> En los dos rebotes anteriores cuando se alcanzó esta cota (nuevemiles) repentinamente nos invadió a todos una ola de optimismo alcista cierracortos, o al menos es lo que interpretaba por los mensajes de este y otros foros. De hecho la última vez me perdí un gran tramo de la bajada por cerrar cortos precipitadamente al creer que la continuidad del rebote era posible, palmando dos durillos, pero sobre todo fastidiando una oportunidad que veía gestándose desde hacia meses. De modo que ahora, en circunstancias parecidas, me pregunto ¿qué ha cambiado esta vez? ¿Que se ve luz al final del túnel? ¿No la vimos acaso entonces en otras dos ocasiones? Joder, el sol brilla con fuerza al elevarte por encima de la barrera de nubes, pero no debes olvidar que bajo tus pies te espera una caída impresionante. No me gustaría repetir el mismo error; según el horóscopo de percebo los sagitarios aprendemos rápido. A ver si es verdad.



Creo que todo lo que dices esta lleno de sensatez, ahora bien, desde mi punto de vista (y ojo te puedo asegurar que no tengo ni repajolera idea, estoy aqui para aprender) o una de dos o te basas en el tecnico o te basas en el fundamental, no mezcles las dos cosas.... a mi me gusta el tecnico... pero ahora no funciona y es porque esto es ahora mismo esto es una partida de poker, olvida la economia y lo que la rodea, ahora mismo esto es un juego de engaño, van de farol, lo sabemos, el problema es que pueden poner fichas encima de la mesa hasta donde quieran, así que solo se trata de saber en que mano no van a seguir subiendo la apuesta para ir a esa, evidentemente si vas a todas te acabarán desplumando. Así que.... si crees que es tu mano intentalo pero no arriesgues mucho, lo importante no es acertar la mano buena sino seguir teniendo tus fichas cuando la encuentres.

Suerte.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Pd. Lo que peor llevo es que donde mejor lo hago es en el juego de bolsa en tiempo real de Rankia, *5º de casi 16.000 participantes*, 18% de rentabilidad, eso sí, casi todo gracias a GAMESA



Mira que habia post para comentar,de todos los colores...pues no,tiene que ser esta este.La ultima vez que experimente una sensacion parecida fue con un tal Pepon26...

En definitiva,no me lo creo,nadie esta en el puesto 5 entre 16000,sea de lo que sea.Vamos,que es otro pegote


----------



## awai (4 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Mira que habia post para comentar,de todos los colores...pues no,tiene que ser esta este.La ultima vez que experimente una sensacion parecida fue con un tal Pepon26...
> 
> En definitiva,no me lo creo,nadie esta en el puesto 5 entre 16000,sea de lo que sea.Vamos,que es otro pegote



Yo estoy el puesto 5 de 16000 de pelar platano con la nariz 

Por cierto, todo el mundo habla de las GAMESAS, pero nadie habla de la subida del debutante

http://www.eleconomista.es/empresa/MITTAL-STEEL-CO-A


----------



## tonuel (4 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Ya estamos todos largos? TONUELLLLL preparate.




Calla, calla... me gusta el olor a gacela por las mañanas... 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Por lo demás coincido con Mulder, y es lo que comente, entrada y salida en un rato para matar el gusanillo (llevo mucho sin entrar , si veo que palmo me piro bien rápido, y bueno... lo que no veo factible es esperar a los gringos, algo arriesgado... aunque el que no arriesga no gana.



No se trata de arriesgar nada, se trata de ceñir el stop solo por si acaso la tendencia al final no gira hacia abajo, yo creo que si lo hará pero en caso de que no lo haga perderíamos mucho para ganar poco.

No me estaba refiriendo a entrar y salir rapidito, nunca hay que cerrar si no hay una BUENA razón para ello (al menos si se va ganando) y leer un comentario de alguien en un foro no es una razón de peso.

El mejor análisis es el que hace uno mismo.


----------



## percebo (5 May 2009)

El dia menos pensado echan el hilo del foro, mira que haber mas movimiento un día con subidas, definitivamente estamos perdiendo el norte.

Buenas noches. Percebo fuera.


----------



## awai (5 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No se trata de arriesgar nada, se trata de ceñir el stop solo por si acaso la tendencia al final no gira hacia abajo, yo creo que si lo hará pero en caso de que no lo haga perderíamos mucho para ganar poco.
> 
> No me estaba refiriendo a entrar y salir rapidito, nunca hay que cerrar si no hay una BUENA razón para ello (al menos si se va ganando) y leer un comentario de alguien en un foro no es una razón de peso.
> 
> El mejor análisis es el que hace uno mismo.



Coincido ^__^ por eso no quito las ordenes de mañana (aunque leo vuestros comentarios), pero si que creo que es arriesgado, sobre todo si no vas a poder mirarlo mucho (como yo en esta temporada por el trabajo).
Y para mi es una opción clara una entrada como digo, que puede que me equivoque... pues puede que si o no, si lo supiera ya sería rico


----------



## rosonero (5 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Mira que habia post para comentar,de todos los colores...pues no,tiene que ser esta este.La ultima vez que experimente una sensacion parecida fue con un tal Pepon26...
> 
> En definitiva,no me lo creo,nadie esta en el puesto 5 entre 16000,sea de lo que sea.Vamos,que es otro pegote



Bueno, bueno, las comparaciones son odiosas y en este caso creo que inmerecida, cuando de lo único que hago es comparar lo bien que se puede hacer cuando no hay la presión de jugarte el dinero de verdad. 

Lo de "esta este" no te he entendido y lo del pegote ... pues paso de colgar un pantallazo.


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Una pregunta sin mala intención para sus señorías, ¿en qué se diferencia esta subida de las anteriores? Me refiero, ¿realmente cree la gente que esta vez es distinto o sólo se habla en clave de juego?
> 
> En los dos rebotes anteriores cuando se alcanzó esta cota (nuevemiles) repentinamente nos invadió a todos una ola de optimismo alcista cierracortos, o al menos es lo que interpretaba por los mensajes de este y otros foros. De hecho la última vez me perdí un gran tramo de la bajada por cerrar cortos precipitadamente al creer que la continuidad del rebote era posible, palmando dos durillos, pero sobre todo fastidiando una oportunidad que veía gestándose desde hacia meses. De modo que ahora, en circunstancias parecidas, me pregunto ¿qué ha cambiado esta vez? ¿Que se ve luz al final del túnel? ¿No la vimos acaso entonces en otras dos ocasiones? Joder, el sol brilla con fuerza al elevarte por encima de la barrera de nubes, pero no debes olvidar que bajo tus pies te espera una caída impresionante. No me gustaría repetir el mismo error; según el horóscopo de percebo los sagitarios aprendemos rápido. A ver si es verdad.



Coge un gráfico de meses del S&P o del DOW, cuantos más años mejor, fíjate como en prácticamente todos los años hay alguna subida entre los meses de febrero-marzo-abril, incluso en años de fuertes bajadas, hablando en general por supuesto, podría haber alguna excepción.

Es un ciclo estacional como cualquier otro, pero no se produce en un punto fijo sino que va variando en algún momento de entre esos meses, en años alcistas las fechas donde se ha producido el rebote suelen ser mínimo anual.

Todo es más sencillo si se mira el cuadro desde lejos.

Por cierto, este ciclo estacional también suele poner al mes de mayo como bajista.

edito: Mirandolo en el DOW hasta 1956 solo me salen como excepciones 1973 y 1985, no está mal.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, las comparaciones son odiosas y en este caso creo que inmerecida, cuando de lo único que hago es comparar lo bien que se puede hacer cuando no hay la presión de jugarte el dinero de verdad.
> 
> Lo de "esta este" no te he entendido y lo del pegote ... pues paso de colgar un pantallazo.



Lo del pegote es por lo que le dije a Pepon...me gusto la palabreja 
Lo del "esta este" (sobra el "esta") yo tampoco lo entiendo...espero que no sea un principio de alzheimer o algo parecido...:
En resumen,que no tiene mayor importancia el post...me apetecia escribir alguna tonteria...

Por cierto,tiene huevos la cosa...mañana subidon en la apertura y yo fuera...juraria estar teniendo una especie de deja vu...


----------



## Alvin Red (5 May 2009)

Algo esta pasando y no lo entiendo ...

EUR/USD a 1,3412
Oro a $903
Y los T-notes apenas han bajado pese el subidón de la bolsa y la compre masiva de notas y bonos por la FED.

No veo el futuro tan claro para mañana aunque quizas sea solo el primer dia (laborable) de Mayo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Jajaja, yo soy un hombre de palabra, si se cumple, pásate por Madrid, el restaurante merece la pena.
> 
> Por lo demás coincido con Mulder, y es lo que comente,* entrada y salida en un rato para matar el gusanillo (llevo mucho sin entrar , *si veo que palmo me piro bien rápido, y bueno... lo que no veo factible es esperar a los gringos, algo arriesgado... aunque el que no arriesga no gana.
> 
> Por cierto he mirado mi EXCEL de cuentas de bolsa, y tengo por aqui acciones del SAN compradas a 5,23 y vendidas a 5,90 (si me hubiera estado quietecito )



Entráis y salís como si esto fuera...


----------



## percebo (5 May 2009)

Alguien quiere ir preparando el cartel de "se busca gap".?


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

¿Nadie se pone corto en gamesa...? :


Aún estais a tiempo... 





Saludos


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Alguien quiere ir preparando el cartel de "se busca gap".?



Sigue buscando.... hoy planitos y al guano... 




Saludos


----------



## percebo (5 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Sigue buscando.... hoy planitos y al guano...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuatro post seguidos pesimistas.... no cabe duda... hoy nos vamos al infinito y más allá, esta claro que quereis arruinarme.


----------



## percebo (5 May 2009)

Que arranque... esto parece el concurso.. el que piensa... pierde.


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2009)

A los buenos días!

Acabo de entrar corto en ACX a 11.64, mientras mis OHL me siguen dando alegrías y mis GRF se niegan a bajar de mi nivel de entrada aunque siempre pasan muy cerca del lugar, un poco más de paciencia y al final lograré salir indemne.

Hoy el Stoxx se ha levantado débil y ahora mismo acaba de cerrar el gap, no parece que tengamos las cosas muy positivas para hoy, aunque yo espero que el negativo de verdad llegue esta tarde.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 May 2009)

A m me da que de un momento a otro el chiringito se viene abajo,recojida de beneficios que dicen en el economista


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 May 2009)

Dios mio corto en el popular,estoy enfermo jajajajaja


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 May 2009)

Me ha dicho un pajarin que van a cambiar el canje de acciones de la fusion de cintra con ferrovial,antes la operacion iba a ser de 5 cintras x 1 ferrovial,seguramente mejoren el ratio para cintra.


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

Esas gamesasssss... diosssss.... :




Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (5 May 2009)

Buenos Días ^___^!

Me he deshecho de mi corto en Iberia, perdiendo comisiones... Sniff... pudo ser muuchisimo peor jaja.

Voy cargado de San en 6.98, espero que no me defrauden.

Un saludo a todos y buena suerte, la vamos a necesitar.


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> *Voy cargado de San en 6.98*, espero que no me defrauden.




:









Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (5 May 2009)

Tonuel... miralo de esta manera. Cuanto más suba... más bajará. Yo contribuyo a ello. 

Y reza algo por mi... jaja


----------



## percebo (5 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Tonuel... miralo de esta manera. Cuanto más suba... más bajará. Yo contribuyo a ello.
> 
> Y reza algo por mi... jaja



Pues al santander le estan soltando papel a cascoporro y en 7.00 le espera una barrera brutal, pero cualquiera sabe.


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Tonuel... miralo de esta manera. Cuanto más suba... más bajará. Yo contribuyo a ello.
> 
> *Y reza algo por mi... *jaja




Ya lo hago.... 











Saludos


----------



## awai (5 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Voy cargado de San en 6.98, espero que no me defrauden.
> 
> Un saludo a todos y buena suerte, la vamos a necesitar.



Estamos igual :


----------



## Speculo (5 May 2009)

Buenas... Frené mi impulso primario de comprar cosas y sigo hasta arriba de dinero sin usar.

Hoy no lo veo tan claro como Mulder. Si no llevan al Ibex hasta los 9150, los americanos van a recoger hoy lo sembrado. No quiere decir que esto haya tocado techo ya, pero el Ibex se puede pegar esta tarde un buen castañazo.

Y parece que siguen con ganas de soltar papel. No sé si las cajas o quién.

La teoría es que, una vez las bolsas han descontado la mejoría de las condiciones económicas, caerán a plomo coincidiendo con la corroboración de esa mejoría en forma de datos.

Y que conste que yo sigo viendo recorrido al alza. Hasta los 1.000 o 1.100 del SP.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Buenas... Frené mi impulso primario de comprar cosas y sigo hasta arriba de dinero sin usar.
> 
> Hoy no lo veo tan claro como Mulder. Si no llevan al Ibex hasta los 9150, los americanos van a recoger hoy lo sembrado. No quiere decir que esto haya tocado techo ya, pero el Ibex se puede pegar esta tarde un buen castañazo.
> 
> ...



De momento... los americanos están Muy Alcistas... (el pepon tiene razón, no se la quito). Así que sigo la tendencia ... aunque ya sabeis no tardo mucho en soltar  .

Un saludo


----------



## percebo (5 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Buenas... Frené mi impulso primario de comprar cosas y sigo hasta arriba de dinero sin usar.
> 
> Hoy no lo veo tan claro como Mulder. Si no llevan al Ibex hasta los 9150, los americanos van a recoger hoy lo sembrado. No quiere decir que esto haya tocado techo ya, pero el Ibex se puede pegar esta tarde un buen castañazo.
> 
> ...



Yo no sé que pasará, pero ayer cuando el S&P pegó el ultimo arreón en los 15 minutos finales, salió papel para aburrir en los futuros, una cantidad como no habia visto nunca (tampoco es que lleve mucho tiempo en esto) pero me llamó muchisimo la atención, si tan alcistas estaban.... que leches hacian vendiendo sus acciones como golosinas justo al comienzo del nuevo tramo alcista?.

Yo les metí un corto en el futuro del eurostoxx bien arriba y de momento....

Pero no sé sigue esto tan manipulado y como lo hacen todo para liarnos que cualquiera sabe.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 May 2009)

Percebo... ya 400 mil en 7.00 . Nada eso es Pecata Minuta jaja

Ya veremos que tal va el día...

Aprovecho el post ^__^

Rosonero de Rankia en el juego.. ¿ cuánto lleva el primero ? Creo que gano


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Yo no sé que pasará, pero ayer cuando el S&P pegó el ultimo arreón en los 15 minutos finales, salió papel para aburrir en los futuros, una cantidad como no habia visto nunca (tampoco es que lleve mucho tiempo en esto) pero me llamó muchisimo la atención, si tan alcistas estaban.... que leches hacian vendiendo sus acciones como golosinas justo al comienzo del nuevo tramo alcista?.
> 
> Yo les metí un corto en el futuro del eurostoxx bien arriba y de momento....
> 
> Pero no sé sigue esto tan manipulado y como lo hacen todo para liarnos que cualquiera sabe.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 May 2009)

LAS VEGAS SANDS CORP (LVS) | Cotización en bolsa - Yahoo! Finanzas

 Hagan apuestas....


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

Buenos días....

Si quieres diversión, compran tubitos en TUB, estoy dentro desde 2,22€ BANESTO COMPRA TODO LO QUE SE VENDE.

Y las cajas ACF están soltando de lo lindo!

Necesitan pasta.... fresca!


----------



## Speculo (5 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días....
> 
> Si quieres diversión, compran tubitos en TUB, estoy dentro desde 2,22€ BANESTO COMPRA TODO LO QUE SE VENDE.
> 
> ...



Yo me estaba fijando en Tubos reunidos (TRG) y me sales ahora con TUB.
Qué ganas de marear


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

TUB, la he estado vigilando desde el JUEVES, el vol ha ido incrementandose de manera sobrenatural... ayer +1,9M y hoy van por 1,4m con apenas una hora.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 May 2009)

10:18 TÉCNICAS REUNIDAS 
Pago dividendo complementario

[ TÉCNICAS REUNIDAS ]

La compañía ha comunciado la aprobación por parte de la junta general de accionistas, de un dividendo complementario de 0,65 euros por acción con cargo a los resultados de 2008, pagadero durante la primera mitad de julio.


----------



## Speculo (5 May 2009)

¿Cómo veis a IDR? 
El gráfico me gusta.


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis a IDR?
> El gráfico me gusta.



Tiene resistencia de largo plazo en 15.51 y luego otra resistencia en 15.93, además por ahí tiene una directriz semanal y el techo del canal semanal también. Sin embargo por abajo tiene recorrido hasta 14.37 sin despeinarse.

Personalmente la veo más para cortos que para largos.


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

He estado viendo TRG, la negociación está incrementando, no hay acumulación por la manos fuertes, hoy tendría que romper los 2,10€

TUB, sigue oscilando entre los 2,29 - 2,34 horq.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 May 2009)

Cierro el largo en San (6.98-7.08) iba bastante fuerte y aseguro ganancias, voy a intentar recomprar un poco más abajo y en menor cantidad.


----------



## awai (5 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Cierro el largo en San (6.98-7.08) iba bastante fuerte y aseguro ganancias, voy a intentar recomprar un poco más abajo y en menor cantidad.



Yo igual, no me ha pintado bien, y casi no puedo estar pendiente, aun así me da para la comida de hoy


----------



## percebo (5 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Yo igual, no me ha pintado bien, y casi no puedo estar pendiente, aun así me da para la comida de hoy



Y pa mi llega? 

Por cierto, creo que volvemos a bajar, por lo menos en el eurostoxx.


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

Venga!!! las tengo en liquidación... vamos a bajar de nuevo TUB, para que puedan comprar!!! oiga!!!! que nos vamos a 2,30€ en unos segundos.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 May 2009)

Ups ^__^! he abierto un corto al POP en 6.40, si llega a 6.45 o 46 lo cierro.

Edito: Titulos prestados

http://www.capitalbolsa.com/articulo/27952/titulos-prestados-del-mercado-continuo-.html


----------



## wsleone (5 May 2009)

Acercándonos a las teorías .....

a) La llegada a los 9200 (azku, yo ...)

b) Algo hacia el día 11 (speculo)

c) Algo por el día 21-27 (mulder)


----------



## Speculo (5 May 2009)

Bueno, pues al final compré unos cuantos tubos, pero de TRG.

A priori, veo buenas tendencias tanto en TUB como en TRG, pero como me había fijado en TRG y voy con poco, pues TRG.


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Acercándonos a las teorías .....
> 
> a) La llegada a los 9200 (azku, yo ...)
> 
> ...



Corrección, entre el 21 y *26*, aunque realmente lo que espero es que pasen cosas esos dos días, no los que hay en medio, pero al ser el período tan corto los mezclo con un del 21 al 26.


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

¿Alguien se pone corto en SAN con tonuel...?

Hoy voy a darle a los CFDs... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2009)

Y recuerden que a las 12:00 se acabaron las subidas en el Stoxx y a las 14:00 fuegos de artificio,


----------



## shamus (5 May 2009)

Me acabo de estrenar en futuros con 2 miniibex largos. Los he cerrado al primer tick a mi favor (esta bailando , con cierta tendencia alcista) llevandome 6.4 euros en total despues de comisiones. No es mucho , pero despues de todo , 1 millon de euros puede ser un gran golpe o un millon de operaciones con 1 euro de beneficio cada una.

Ahora acaba de empezar a caer un poco , voy a ver si abro mi primer corto.

Por cierto , me ha parecido curioso que el futuro de miniibex guarde tan poca relaccion con la cotizacion en si del ibex. Si sube sube y si baja baja a grandes rasgos , pero no en la misma proporcion ni en los mismos precios. El hecho de que el futuro este mas bajo significa que se prevee que el indice baje?.


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

Mecagüen los de IGMarkets que no me dejan ponerme corto en el SAN... ¿Quien se ha llevado mis cortos cabrones...? :




Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mecagüen los de IGMarkets que no me dejan ponerme corto en el SAN... ¿Quien se ha llevado mis cortos cabrones...? :



En Interdin si que hay disponibles del SAN.


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Me acabo de estrenar en futuros con 2 miniibex largos. Los he cerrado al primer tick a mi favor (esta bailando , con cierta tendencia alcista) llevandome 6.4 euros en total despues de comisiones. No es mucho , pero despues de todo , 1 millon de euros puede ser un gran golpe o un millon de operaciones con 1 euro de beneficio cada una.



Es un error típico de novato pensar de esa forma, es algo así como decir poco riesgo + poco tiempo = mucho dinero. Pero las cosas no son así hay mucho más riesgo de perder que de ganar haciendo ese tipo de operaciones.

El BIG money se hace operando a un plazo mucho más largo, varios días cogiendo una buena tendencia alcista o bajista. Si te va bien aumentas el número de futuros, que en el miniIbex las garantías son pocas, hasta que te salte el stop.


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En Interdin si que hay disponibles del SAN.



Y del BBVA tampoco... *¿que coño está pasando? mulderrrrr.... *:




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (5 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mecagüen los de IGMarkets que no me dejan ponerme corto en el SAN... ¿Quien se ha llevado mis cortos cabrones...? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Últimamente los de IGMarkets no te dejan ponerte corto en casi ninguna acción. Lo comentaba por aquí otro forero el otro día.
Desde Renta4 sí que se puede. Si quieres meto algunos, por solidaridad.


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

Me he salido de TUB, 2,22 --->>>>> 2,31 unas llantas nuevas para el carrera S 

Voy a bajarte TRG un poquito, sin acritud!


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Últimamente los de IGMarkets no te dejan ponerte corto en casi ninguna acción. Lo comentaba por aquí otro forero el otro día.
> Desde Renta4 sí que se puede. Si quieres meto algunos, por solidaridad.



Voy a cancelar la cuenta... ahora vuelvo... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

A tomar por saco... bye bye IGmarkets.... 



Saludos


----------



## shamus (5 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es un error típico de novato pensar de esa forma, es algo así como decir poco riesgo + poco tiempo = mucho dinero. Pero las cosas no son así hay mucho más riesgo de perder que de ganar haciendo ese tipo de operaciones.
> 
> El BIG money se hace operando a un plazo mucho más largo, varios días cogiendo una buena tendencia alcista o bajista. Si te va bien aumentas el número de futuros, que en el miniIbex las garantías son pocas, hasta que te salte el stop.



Tengo que reconocer que si , las probabilidades estan en mi contra operando de este modo , pero lo hago porque no veo una tendencia clara para los proximos dias. Creo que todavia puede subir mucho , pero el guanazo es inevitable. Como no se cuando ocurrira , mato el mono de operar de este modo y ya vere.

Claro , si pillara una buena tendencia no me andaria con tanto mamoneo , que las comisiones del miniibex son bajas , pero el coñazo de estar frente a la pantalla no hay quien me lo quite xD.


Por cierto , ha sido rondar las 12:00 y meter un bajon medio serio el futuro del ibex. Enhorabuena , ojala yo tuviera un metodo fiable que seguir como el tuyo.


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Y del BBVA tampoco... *¿que coño está pasando? mulderrrrr.... *:



Lo mismo de antes, no vale la pena comentar más, ya te dije que no me acababa de gustar ese broker. Aunque yo estoy pensando en apuntarme porque tiene CFD's de acciones europeas y norteamericanas, cosa que en Interdin nada de nada


----------



## Speculo (5 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me he salido de TUB, 2,22 --->>>>> 2,31 unas llantas nuevas para el carrera S
> 
> Voy a bajarte TRG un poquito, sin acritud!



¿Cómorr??? :


----------



## Speculo (5 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo mismo de antes, no vale la pena comentar más, ya te dije que no me acababa de gustar ese broker. Aunque yo estoy pensando en apuntarme porque tiene CFD's de acciones europeas y norteamericanas, cosa que en Interdin nada de nada



En Renta4 tienes CFDs internacionales. Y los que te marca que están, los puedes contratar.
IGMarkets te presenta un catálogo cojonudo, pero luego no puedes contratar ni una porra.


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

2,02€ como muy bajo! TRG


----------



## Speculo (5 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 2,02€ como muy bajo! TRG



No. Si digo que por qué dices que las vas a bajar tú ¿Va en serio?


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

Cuantas has comprado,... 1000/2000 ? a 2,04 EUR


----------



## Speculo (5 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cuantas has comprado,... 1000/2000 ? a 2,04 EUR



1.500 sí. Ya dije que iba con poquita cosa. :o
Ahora, que según las vea, igual entro con más. Si tu no las tocas más, claro, manipulador


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

TUB, la manipulan más... dejan caer unos centimos para que los nuevos pardillos entren y suben... un bucle, vamos!

TRG... no tiene apenas negociación, TUB van por +2,7M y TRG 306.000 APROX


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

Vamos a subirla, ahora!

Quitando ordenes de compra... de 2,03 --->>> 2,04

Voy a ver si la bajamos a 2,03 de nuevo.


----------



## Speculo (5 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Vamos a subirla, ahora!
> 
> Quitando ordenes de compra... de 2,03 --->>> 2,04
> 
> Voy a ver si la bajamos a 2,03 de nuevo.



Jugando entre céntimos, se puede uno sacar unas pelillas a lo largo del día. Y hasta puede llegar a ser divertido.
¿Qué, meto más o me quedo quieto??


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

Hay que pegarle un arreon de los buenos para atraer a los tiburones... no creo que los 2,00€ se vayan a perder, muy probable es que pasemos los 2,10€ hoy.

Voy a seguir observando.... el tren puede salir en cualquier momento. XD


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> En Renta4 tienes CFDs internacionales. Y los que te marca que están, los puedes contratar.
> IGMarkets te presenta un catálogo cojonudo, pero luego no puedes contratar ni una porra.



Tenia una cuenta de prueba en R4, pero ahora ya he pedido los papeles... a ver si no se va todo a la mierda hasta que tonuel le pueda meter mano a los CFDs... 


Me parece que aún le queda recorrido al ibex hacia arriba... sinceramente... 



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (5 May 2009)

O_____O!! Esta tarde bajamos !! Fijisimo... si ya hasta los más pesimistas se ponen optimistas... JajaJa! El caos...

:***


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2009)

Pues Sacyr acaba de superar máximos de 5 meses, todo un evento, sería interesante entrar si baja de 8.29 y vuelve a pasarlo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Tengo que reconocer que si , las probabilidades estan en mi contra operando de este modo , pero lo hago porque no veo una tendencia clara para los proximos dias. Creo que todavia puede subir mucho , pero el guanazo es inevitable. Como no se cuando ocurrira , mato el mono de operar de este modo y ya vere.



Te digo lo que va a pasar operando de ese modo:

Vas a ganar algo la mayoria de las veces,ahora bien,vas a necesitar 10 operaciones exitosas para compensar cada una de las que te hosties.Poque te dara grima salirte con perdidas,aguantaras,aguantaras...y pasa lo que pasa 

En resumen,que a la larga vas a palmar.

He dicho


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

ABENGOA, es la nueva GAMESA de los pobres... APOLO!


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

Reiros ahora que podeis... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2009)

Fume, fume, que el mundo se consume!

Chinese ordered to smoke more to boost economy - Telegraph


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ABENGOA, es la nueva GAMESA de los pobres... APOLO!



Recuerdo perfectamente como ayer te daba mi bendicion a eso que dijiste de "no hay por que operar todos los dias"


----------



## Speculo (5 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Fume, fume, que el mundo se consume!
> 
> Chinese ordered to smoke more to boost economy - Telegraph



A mí lo que más me llama la atención de esa noticio es aquello de "_*ordered*_"


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

De acuerdo, lo decia porque ABENGOA va de la mano con GAMESA en esta subida, recordemos que GAMESA se ha duplicado desde los 7,3x de marzo....... PECATA MINUTA, las compró a 10,00€ aprox... si hubiese mantenido... oh my god!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> De acuerdo, lo decia porque ABENGOA va de la mano con GAMESA en esta subida, recordemos que GAMESA se ha duplicado desde los 7,3x de marzo....... PECATA MINUTA, las compró a 10,00€ aprox... si hubiese mantenido... oh my god!!!



Hombre,si las tienes a 10 y las llegas a ver a 7,x hay que tener un corazon de adamantium de ese para no soltarlas al menor atisbo de verde...


----------



## awai (5 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Y pa mi llega?
> 
> Por cierto, creo que volvemos a bajar, por lo menos en el eurostoxx.



Bueno, depende del restaurante 
Pero adios a ese 15% ^_^


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2009)

He entrado en SYV a 8.33, ahora mismo.


----------



## Speculo (5 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> He entrado en SYV a 8.33, ahora mismo.



Corto o largo ??


----------



## percebo (5 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Bueno, depende del restaurante
> Pero adios a ese 15% ^_^



Pues nada a pachas


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Corto o largo ??



Largo, como he dicho antes ha superado máximos de 5 meses en 8.29, ha hecho máximo del día en 8.47 y ha vuelto a meterse por debajo de 8.29, cuando los ha vuelto a superar he entrado.

Aunque es una acción que se mueve muy lenta.


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

SACYR es una acc que tiene un cuidador integrado automaticamente, protege la acción... por algo está detrás ..... los del SIGNO X.

Efecto muelle, le llamo yo!


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

Tonuel... Ohl está pidiendo unos cortos, ya!


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... Ohl está pidiendo unos cortos, ya!



No me jod... que llevo 2 días en ella y le estoy sacando unas buenas plusvalías 

Aunque estoy con el stop ajustadísimo justo por debajo de los 11 euros que ha superado hoy mismo.


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

OHL, será de las primeras que los cortos tumben.... en el nuevo mercado bajista. cambiar fecha, según mes. -ABRIL - MAYO - JUNIO-


----------



## Alexandros (5 May 2009)

Me he puesto corto a medio plazo (unas semanas o meses) con BBVA, POP y SAB.


A ver cuando se pasa el false bottom y volvemos a la senda infernal.


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... Ohl está pidiendo unos cortos, ya!




Estoy esperando el contrato de R4... a ver si espabilan... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

TONUEL, tienes que ir en persona, que vean que eres un buen inversor, dando propinas a todos los de la sucursal, sin miramientos.

LLevate el bolsillo lleno de billetes y realizas la aportación en REAL TIME. XD


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2009)

Que cara de accion vengativa se le esta poniendo a Gamesa...para mi que quiere devolver el 14% ese de ayer


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 May 2009)

Esto no baja hasta que no deje de bajar el dólar, de momento 1,34, hasta el jueves-viernes que se reuna el BCE tocan subidas, creo.

Ésa era mi hoja de ruta para esta semana.


----------



## Speculo (5 May 2009)

Joder con TRG, me van a matar de aburrimiento. 
Me voy a comer y veo luego a ver si compro (o vendo) alguna cosilla más.


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TONUEL, tienes que ir en persona, que vean que eres un buen inversor, dando propinas a todos los de la sucursal, sin miramientos.
> 
> LLevate el bolsillo lleno de billetes y realizas la aportación en REAL TIME. XD




Sólo espero no llevarme el mismo bluff que con los CFDs de IGMarkets... :o




Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (5 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> De acuerdo, lo decia porque ABENGOA va de la mano con GAMESA en esta subida, recordemos que GAMESA se ha duplicado desde los 7,3x de marzo....... PECATA MINUTA, las compró a 10,00€ aprox... si hubiese mantenido... oh my god!!!



NO ME LO RECUERDES... tendría para las vacaciones, de este año, del que viene y del siguiente. Me dio tantos disgustos que en cuanto pude las solté. Y ahora cuando las veo subir...

Pero es un valor en el que no sé si volveré a entrar alguna vez, no lo entiendo, no lo sigo, no le cojo el tranquillo...


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Nadie se pone corto en gamesa...?
> 
> Aún estais a tiempo...




Gamesa -5,48%... :o


¿Dónde están mis cortosssssss....? :





Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Gamesa -5,48%... :o
> 
> ¿Dónde están mis cortosssssss....? :



Llevando más de dos meses de rebote y que te pase esto ahora


----------



## pepon26 (5 May 2009)

Sólo recordar los objetivos de los mercados en este rebote:

*SP 1100
DAX 6000
Ibex 11350*


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2009)

DonPepito tenemos a OHL superando máximos del día, estos no paran aun y SYV está casi en máximos también.


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

Ya veo... hay que ganar dinero con las nuevas gacelas.... cuando explote, ya lo lamentaran!


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya veo... hay que ganar dinero con las nuevas gacelas.... cuando explote, ya lo lamentaran!



Bueno, yo ya lo tengo todo asegurado stops mediante, incluso las grifols que ya las tengo en verde tras hacerme sufrir un par de días seguidos.


----------



## pepon26 (5 May 2009)

El Ibex tiene un doble techo en 9800.
Previsiblemente lo atacaremos en un a semana o dos. 
El primer intento fallaremos y el mercado caerá hasta 8770 (OCASION HISTORICA DE COMPRA).
Después lo volveremos a atacar y lo romperemos, calculo que para mediadode Junio.

Estais avisados.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> El Ibex tiene un doble techo en 9800.
> Previsiblemente lo atacaremos en un a semana o dos.
> El primer intento fallaremos y el mercado caerá hasta 8770 (OCASION HISTORICA DE COMPRA).
> Después lo volveremos a atacar y lo romperemos, calculo que para mediadode Junio.
> ...



Yo no me pronuncio sobre lo que hara el ibex (tampoco lo se),pero si pienso que este post habria que guardarlo en algun lugar seguro bajo llave y sacarlo en un par de mesecillos...

por cierto,dentro de Gam a 15,66...y la cague


----------



## pepon26 (5 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo no me pronuncio sobre lo que hara el ibex (tampoco lo se),pero si pienso que este post habria que guardarlo en algun lugar seguro bajo llave y sacarlo en un par de mesecillos...



¿Por qué no sacas los post que he ido publicando desde hace un mes?


----------



## Wataru_ (5 May 2009)

¿Y donde está mi gap de 200 puntos? ¿Devuelves el dinero?...


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

Kujire... AIG tomando posiciones... ves DRYS con ganas de doblar la cot?


----------



## pepon26 (5 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Y donde está mi gap de 200 puntos? ¿Devuelves el dinero?...



Cierre 30/04 8896
Apertura 04/05 8985

Pas mal eh?


----------



## Tupper (5 May 2009)

La tendencia alcista se consolida. 2 meses es una eternidad.

Me declaro oficialmente alcista. Grrr Tochovista y su octubre. He perdido la fe.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 May 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Cierre 30/04 8896
> Apertura 04/05 8985
> 
> Pas mal eh?



La verdad es que voy bastante bien... no 5 millones como tu claro...


----------



## pepon26 (5 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> La verdad es que voy bastante bien... no 5 millones como tu claro...



Ya son mas de 6


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> El Ibex tiene un doble techo en 9800.
> Previsiblemente lo atacaremos en un a semana o dos.
> El primer intento fallaremos y el mercado caerá hasta 8770 (OCASION HISTORICA DE COMPRA).
> Después lo volveremos a atacar y lo romperemos, calculo que para mediados de Junio.
> ...




Se agradecen sus comentarios, ¿Y cuando tiene usted previsto que se desplome...? 


¿Octubre...? 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 May 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Sólo recordar los objetivos de los mercados en este rebote:
> 
> *SP 1100
> DAX 6000
> Ibex 11350*



Son los objetivos para un 50% de corrección de toda la bajada desde máximos, personalmente creo que nos pararemos en el 38,2% pero bueno, cuanto más subamos más bajaremos... 

Saludos...

Por cierto, como ves al mercado a partir de esos niveles, vuelta a los 15/16M bajada a hacer un doble suelo a 6M o infierno...


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> La tendencia alcista se consolida. 2 meses es una eternidad.
> 
> Me declaro oficialmente alcista. Grrr *Tochovista y su octubre. He perdido la fe*.




Cómprate un piso... :o




Saludos


----------



## pepon26 (5 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Se agradecen sus comentarios, ¿Y cuando tiene usted previsto que se desplome...?
> 
> 
> ¿Octubre...?
> ...



Si. Nuestro obejtivo de 11350 deberia ser alcanzado en Septiembre (aunque esto va muy rápido e igual se adelanta algunas semanas).
De todas maneras seria perfecto técnicamente y analíticamente muy bello que el desplome se produjera en Octubre.

Desde Octubre esperamos una caida BRUTAL.


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Si. Nuestro obejtivo de 11350 deberia ser alcanzado en Septiembre (aunque esto va muy rápido e igual se adelanta algunas semanas).
> De todas maneras seria perfecto técnicamente y analíticamente muy bello que el desplome se produjera en Octubre.
> 
> Desde Octubre esperamos una caida BRUTAL.



Me gusta su análisis... (muy Becerrista...) voy a abrirme unos largos... ya les informaré... 




Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2009)

Uy que magnifica ocasion he perdido de estarme quietecito...


----------



## Tupper (5 May 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Si. Nuestro obejtivo de 11350 deberia ser alcanzado en Septiembre (aunque esto va muy rápido e igual se adelanta algunas semanas).
> De todas maneras seria perfecto técnicamente y analíticamente muy bello que el desplome se produjera en Octubre.
> 
> Desde Octubre esperamos una caida BRUTAL.



Caída que no llega. La travesía se hace eterna...


----------



## pepon26 (5 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me gusta su análisis... (muy Becerrista...) voy a abrirme unos largos... ya les informaré...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Qué es un análisis Becerrista?


----------



## Speculo (5 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Uy que magnifica ocasion he perdido de estarme quietecito...



¿Qué has hecho ahora?


----------



## pepon26 (5 May 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Caída que no llega. La travesía se hace eterna...



Hay que aprender a disfrutar de las curvas del camino....


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Qué has hecho ahora?



He creido tener una iluminacion y me he metido en Gam a 15,66...:


----------



## wsleone (5 May 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Si. Nuestro obejtivo de 11350 deberia ser alcanzado en Septiembre (aunque esto va muy rápido e igual se adelanta algunas semanas).
> De todas maneras seria perfecto técnicamente y analíticamente muy bello que el desplome se produjera en Octubre.
> 
> Desde Octubre esperamos una caida BRUTAL.




3500 ? 

+10 caracteres


----------



## pepon26 (5 May 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> 3500 ?
> 
> +10 caracteres



Si. Mas o menos.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> He creido tener una iluminacion y me he metido en Gam a 15,66...:



Tengo unas ganas de que ponga Percebo tu horóscopo... necesito una explicación astral para tanta precipitación.


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> ¿Qué es un análisis Becerrista?




No es nada, es que Santiago Niño Becerra espera que el ibex toque los 4000 puntos en enero de 2010... :

Entonces yo me he hecho unos números y he previsto que el desplome... la caida brutal... empezará en Octubre... 

Como vaticinó tochovista... 



Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tengo unas ganas de que ponga Percebo tu horóscopo... necesito una explicación astral para tanta precipitación.



Es cuestion de fe,como diria John Locke...(si sigues lost)


----------



## pepon26 (5 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No es nada, es que Santiago Niño Becerra espera que el ibex toque los 4000 puntos en enero de 2010... :
> 
> Entonces yo me he hecho unos números y he previsto que el desplome... la caida brutal... empezará en Octubre...
> 
> ...



Ah!!! Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es cuestion de fe,como diria John Locke...(si sigues lost)



Deberías pensar seriamente en apostatar, o en cambiar de religión.
Bueno, aquí ya no hay nada que rascar, vamos para arriba y todo bien. Dejo mis SAN a buen recaudo y me voy a dar una vuelta.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 May 2009)

Como ahora todo el mundo se ha hecho amigo de Pepon26 he estado a punto de cagarme en su suegra, por aquello de ir a la contra. 

Pepon, he encontrado la página en la que hablaba del movimiento de los mercados desde el punto de vista matemático, es ésta:

Political Calculations

El artículo es éste:
Political Calculations: Leaving Brownian Motion Behind

Tú que sabes de mates, ¿tiene algún sentido?

Más cosas, ayer vi una señal propia de tendencia principal alcista, es en un gráfico de sentimiento de mercado, el Smart Money, después de mucho tiempo, hizo esto:







Personalmente dije que estaba hiper-alcista a principios de marzo, yo voy desde entonces cargado hasta los topes de repsoles y llevo todo el tiempo intentando "descargar" para "cargar" más abajo, pues bien, no me atrevo, no lo veo claro y tengo miedo a quedarme fuera.

Gracias a todos por los cacahuetes.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 May 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Si. Mas o menos.



¿Te refieres a caída de 3500 puntos, no? 

No a llegar a los 3500 del ibex. :


----------



## pepon26 (5 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Como ahora todo el mundo se ha hecho amigo de Pepon26 he estado a punto de cagarme en su suegra, por aquello de ir a la contra.
> 
> Pepon, he encontrado la página en la que hablaba del movimiento de los mercados desde el punto de vista matemático, es ésta:
> 
> ...



Yo no creo que el movimiento de los mercados sea browniano. Es una simplificación (falsa desde mi punto de vista).

Creo que académicamente queda muy bonito asumirlo, porque entyre otras cosas seria muy dificil de matematizar el mercado o de dar un pricing a las opciones... Pero repito, bajo mi punto de vista es rigurosamente erróneo.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (5 May 2009)

pepon:
Una caída a unos 3500-4000 del ibex acompañada de una caida del S&P a?

Una caída tan alta significaría un empeoramiento muy significativo del empleo en USA.

Con esto creo que sabre con que datos te mueves.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a caída de 3500 puntos, no?
> 
> No a llegar a los 3500 del ibex. :



Se refiere a bajar hasta los 3500, venimos diciéndolo desde hace meses y meses... pero como nosotros no tenemos 6M€ invertidos ni somos matemáticos... ni puto caso hoygan!

Saludos...


----------



## wsleone (5 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a caída de 3500 puntos, no?
> 
> No a llegar a los 3500 del ibex. :




No sé qué me habrá entendido pepon, pero yo quería decir llegar al 3500 aprox. del IBEX (Enero/Febrero)


----------



## pepon26 (5 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a caída de 3500 puntos, no?
> 
> No a llegar a los 3500 del ibex. :



Me refiero a llegar a 3500 en el Ibex. 
De hecho, sería un poco mas abajo, pero bueno, una caida de 8000 puntos en el mercado.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 May 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Me refiero a llegar a 3500 en el Ibex.
> De hecho, sería un poco mas abajo, pero bueno, una caida de 8000 puntos en el mercado.



Con lo que esperas valores de 2000€ para el oro supongo...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 May 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> No sé qué me habrá entendido pepon, pero yo quería decir llegar al 3500 aprox. del IBEX (Enero/Febrero)



Ni de coña, pienso yo, para eso tendría que fracasar todo, todo y todo.

Incluso si todo sale mal tendremos tiempo para hacer subir la bolsa mucho más antes de ver eso, creo yo.

Luego pongo el gráfico que utilizo como base de mí modelo, aquel que predecía 900-1000 del S&P en este rebote, bajada durante el verano y nueva subida para luego bajar a finales2009-principios2010.

Adelanto que está relacionado con los balances de los bancos.


----------



## pepon26 (5 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Con lo que esperas valores de 2000€ para el oro supongo...




Sería lo lógico...

Pero ojo, incluso conociendo la dirección... el timing en los mercados lo es todo...


----------



## Claca (5 May 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Sólo recordar los objetivos de los mercados en este rebote:
> 
> *SP 1100
> DAX 6000
> Ibex 11350*




¿Puedes desarrollar esta idea? En qué te basas, etc... Normalmente la gente acompaña sus afirmaciones con una breve explicación, de modo que quede más claro para el resto el por qué de las predicciones. Así todos aprendemos un poco.

Lo que dices tiene sentido si se acepta que más tarde el castañazo será brutal, pues no creo que nadie con un mínimo de sentido común piense que la fiesta se ha terminado. Lo que a mí me gustaría saber es por qué esta vez sí se van a superar los 9800. Es decir, comprendo un megarebote oportunista dentro del actual mercado (es una posibilidad que así se ha comentado en numerosas ocasiones, además), pero no le veo justificación aparente y dado que tú ves claros unos objetivos que a mí me parecen inalcanzables, es de suponer que sigues unos indicios que a muchos se nos escapan. Pues eso, que me repito.


----------



## Tupper (5 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Se refiere a bajar hasta los 3500, venimos diciéndolo desde hace meses y meses... pero como nosotros no tenemos 6M€ invertidos ni somos matemáticos... ni puto caso hoygan!
> 
> Saludos...



Y dale con los 6M€.

Qué más da lo que cada uno invierta, tanto si son 10 como si son 100. Eso sólo le concierne a la persona.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2009)

Joder,y mira que comente antes que la accion tenia pinta de querer venganza...ya me reconozco mas en este tipo de inversiones,son mas en mi linea


----------



## Hank Scorpio (5 May 2009)

Podeis poner esas caidas para el S&P, que el IBEX para mi no cuenta como indice serio.

Además una caída de ese calibre donde llevaría la mayor parte del liquido a commodities para empeorar la situación? A bonos, con algunos con una calidad bajisima?

Y el oro supongo que es que a pesar de la subida de la RV sigue hay en 900$, lo cual si encaja.

Media de 200 del S&P: 950 +-


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2009)

Pues ya solo me queda una, me ha saltado el stop ajustado que tenía en SYV y OHL:

SYV compradas a 8.33 vendidas a 8.44
OHL compradas a 10.35 vendidas a 11.15

No está mal para este día, aun mantengo los cortos en GRF.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 May 2009)

Éste es el gráfico (archiconocido) en el que se basa mi modelo:







La explicación es la siguiente, una vez que el subprime comienza a aflorar la bolsa se resiste a caer, cuando se ve que la cosa va en serio y que la bola de nieve subprime aumenta, la bolsa se derrumba.

En el momento de máximo pesimismo, la bolsa no sólo descuenta el estallido subprime, sino también el estallido Alt-A..., pues bien, como a principios de marzo ya descontábamos el apocalipsis, a medida que vaya llegado el Alt-A, por muy mal que vayan las cosas, la bolsa irá subiendo.


----------



## Claca (5 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Éste es el gráfico (archiconocido) en el que se basa mi modelo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy interesante, gracias. Sería interesante ver algo similiar pero con la evolución del dólar, me refiero a su destino final, aunque supongo que es imposible de calcular.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (5 May 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Me refiero a llegar a 3500 en el Ibex.
> De hecho, sería un poco mas abajo, pero bueno, una caida de 8000 puntos en el mercado.



Jo, eres más madmaxista que yo. ¡Qué bien se va a poner esto!


----------



## rosonero (5 May 2009)

!!!!!!!!!Vamos a ver!!!!!!!!!! Con tanta chachara hiperalcista y el SP perdiendo los 900 : Como empiece hoy el GUANO nos autowneamos todos 

Por cierto, ya voy segundo en el desafío del juego de bolsa de Rankia, que sé que hay gente que me sigue  Hoy mi mejor decisión, no operar.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 May 2009)

Rosonero ¿Cuánto lleva el ganador? En porcentajes...


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2009)

Puf...madre mia...ya me he salido...a 15,21,el precio de entrada no quiero ni recordarlo


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

OCNF - OceanFreight Inc. - Google Finance

Una apuesta segura by DP HF!


----------



## rosonero (5 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Rosonero ¿Cuánto lleva el ganador? En porcentajes...



26% un tal JGN0002; yo el 18%. Supongo que los que andamos por ahí arriba tuvimos la suerte de aguantar la subida de GAMESA, y el que va primero fue el que vendió en el mejor momento.


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> !!!!!!!!!Vamos a ver!!!!!!!!!! Con tanta chachara hiperalcista y el SP perdiendo los 900 : Como empiece hoy el GUANO nos autowneamos todos



Todos no, yo llevo desde ayer por la mañana diciendo que hoy tocaba guano con los gringos.

De ahí que esta tarde haya ajustado stops, ya me esperaba esto, mañana nos toca guano a los europeos, así que es recomendable no quedarse abierto de largos esta noche.


----------



## percebo (5 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> !!!!!!!!!Vamos a ver!!!!!!!!!! Con tanta chachara hiperalcista y el SP perdiendo los 900 : Como empiece hoy el GUANO nos autowneamos todos
> 
> Por cierto, ya voy segundo en el desafío del juego de bolsa de Rankia, que sé que hay gente que me sigue  Hoy mi mejor decisión, no operar.



Todos? todos?.... De todas maneras me da igual hoy le vendí el corto de ayer a 2370 y volvi a repetir la operación, vamos a ver... pero creo que hoy guano no.... pero....


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> 26% un tal JGN0002; yo el 18%. Supongo que los que andamos por ahí arriba tuvimos la suerte de aguantar la subida de GAMESA, y el que va primero fue el que vendió en el mejor momento.



Esta claro que no voy a hacer amigos asi...pero como es posible que haya 16000 participantes,y el 1º y el 2º se lleven nada mas y nada menos que un 8%?

Tambien acabo de palmar bien,puede influir en mi estado de animo


----------



## Wataru_ (5 May 2009)

Yo iría ganando  por goleada... pero como yo opero ahí no se puede. 

Pegote del siglo jaja


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Se refiere a bajar hasta los 3500, *venimos diciéndolo desde hace meses y meses... *pero como nosotros no tenemos 6M€ invertidos ni somos matemáticos... ni puto caso hoygan!




Yo diria que ya hace un año... Por cierto... ¿En qué página estará aquella porrita que hicimos sobre el suelo del ibex...? 


3500 tonuel




pepon26 dijo:


> Sería lo lógico...
> 
> Pero ojo, incluso conociendo la dirección... *el timing en los mercados lo es todo...*




Pues si... además es mejor operar y dejarlo correr, el intradia es muy estresante... :o


pero más divertido... 




Saludos


----------



## Tupper (5 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> !!!!!!!!!Vamos a ver!!!!!!!!!! Con tanta chachara hiperalcista y el SP perdiendo los 900 : Como empiece hoy el GUANO nos autowneamos todos
> 
> Por cierto, ya voy segundo en el desafío del juego de bolsa de Rankia, que sé que hay gente que me sigue  Hoy mi mejor decisión, no operar.



Enhorabuena Rosonero!! No tenía ni idea.


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> OCNF - OceanFreight Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Una apuesta segura by DP HF!




Deja a los americanos estar y vente pa Madrid... 


Diossss... hoy habria cenado en el Bulli con esas gamesasss... :




Saludos


----------



## Tupper (5 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Todos no, yo llevo desde ayer por la mañana diciendo que hoy tocaba guano con los gringos.
> 
> De ahí que esta tarde haya ajustado stops, ya me esperaba esto, mañana nos toca guano a los europeos, así que es recomendable no quedarse abierto de largos esta noche.



Al César lo que es del César. 

Hoy Mulder ha avisado desde primera hora.


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Sería lo lógico...
> 
> Pero ojo, incluso conociendo la dirección... el timing en los mercados lo es todo...



Si quieres asociarte con un pobre que sabe algo sobre timing mándame un mensaje privado 

Me conformo con una modesta comisión.


----------



## rosonero (5 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esta claro que no voy a hacer amigos asi...pero como es posible que haya 16000 participantes,y el 1º y el 2º se lleven nada mas y nada menos que un 8%?
> 
> Tambien acabo de palmar bien,puede influir en mi estado de animo



Vamos a ver Apolito!!!!! Si quisiera fantasmear, coño!!!!! lo haría de verdad, como Pepon (que no me pongo si es verdad o mentira lo de sus millones). Pero resulta que os cuento la suerte que tengo en una mierda de JUEGO mientras pierdo horas aquí para rascar unos euros.

Un poquito de por favor.


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Vamos a ver Apolito!!!!! Si quisiera fantasmear, coño!!!!! lo haría de verdad, como Pepon (que no me pongo si es verdad o mentira lo de sus millones). Pero resulta que os cuento la suerte que tengo en una mierda de JUEGO mientras pierdo horas aquí para rascar unos euros.
> 
> Un poquito de por favor.



Una rentabilidad del 18% es de pobres... :o



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (5 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> OCNF - OceanFreight Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Una apuesta segura by DP HF!



nos metemos? hoy parece un buen día DP... si DRYS es un chicharro.... de esta ya no te cuento nada:

Objetivo para DRYS sobre 13-15, aunque podría tener una corrección antes creo que los veremos en este mes


----------



## Wataru_ (5 May 2009)

Joder xd como estan los ánimos... Apolo, lo decía totalmente en broma. Estoy seguro... No he visto yo la puya por ningún lado.


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

He retirado la orden en 1.69USD, los cortos se han vuelto locos.... he perdido 2.100 USD de plusvalias en segundos, vamos a esperar.

Me gusta OCNF, DRYS ha recuperado x5 el MIN... en cambio OCNF x2.


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Joder xd como estan los ánimos... Apolo, lo decía totalmente en broma. Estoy seguro... No he visto yo la puya por ningún lado.



No te preocupes... se la acaban de meter con gamesa... :o



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Puf...madre mia...ya me he salido...a 15,21,el precio de entrada no quiero ni recordarlo



15,66 me parece recordar... 




Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Vamos a ver Apolito!!!!! Si quisiera fantasmear, coño!!!!! lo haría de verdad, como Pepon (que no me pongo si es verdad o mentira lo de sus millones). Pero resulta que os cuento la suerte que tengo en una mierda de JUEGO mientras pierdo horas aquí para rascar unos euros.
> 
> Un poquito de por favor.



Joder,60000 pavos...

Si no es por ti,si se registrase Warren Buffet en el foro y soltase algo asi tambien le diria que no me lo creo .Es que oigo eso de 5 entre 16000 y todos los conceptos basicos que yo tenia sobre probabilidad y estadistica saltan por los aires...mente cuadriculada que tiene uno.

Por otro lado es una putada...y con euros contantes y sonantes no te sale?


----------



## wsleone (5 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ni de coña, pienso yo, para eso tendría que fracasar todo, todo y todo.
> 
> Incluso si todo sale mal tendremos tiempo para hacer subir la bolsa mucho más antes de ver eso, creo yo.
> 
> ...




Arma de doble filo con resultados maquillados que no se los creerá nadie y hará el efecto contrario al deseado.

Por otra parte, yo lo veo ésto desde lejos, y no me cuadra que una crisis de este calibre se solucione en un pis pas. Están engañanado al personal con la fe y esperanzas puestas en la "confianza", y todos a bailar de alegría. Cuando la gente se dé cuenta de la superchería todo se hundirá. Eso sí, para dar verosimilitud a sus "otras" palabras de vez en cuando sueltan que el proceso será duro pero que saldremos adelante y bla bla bla. Más y más fotocopiar billetes, tirar dinero e hipotecar a nuestros hijos ..... una pena, pero yo lo veo así


y el broker de Bankinter caído, menos mal que estaba fuera de todo


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> 15,66 me parece recordar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es usted todo amabilidad


----------



## percebo (5 May 2009)

Que graciosos los americanos, creo que nos van a dejar igual que al principio y luego ellos a subir, ahora que lo del ibex es desesperante, no reacciona a nada.


----------



## Speculo (5 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> 15,66 me parece recordar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué cabrón.... cete


----------



## rosonero (5 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder,60000 pavos...
> 
> Si no es por ti,si se registrase Warren Buffet en el foro y soltase algo asi tambien le diria que no me lo creo .Es que oigo eso de 5 entre 16000 y todos los conceptos basicos que yo tenia sobre probabilidad y estadistica saltan por los aires...mente cuadriculada que tiene uno.
> 
> Por otro lado es una putada...y con euros contantes y sonantes no te sale?



Todo lo que sé hacer con euros de verdad es entrar en SAN a lo Curro Jiménez y largarme con 10, 15 céntimos después de pasar algún que otro mal rato.


----------



## Speculo (5 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He retirado la orden en 1.69USD, los cortos se han vuelto locos.... he perdido 2.100 USD de plusvalias en segundos, vamos a esperar.
> 
> Me gusta OCNF, DRYS ha recuperado x5 el MIN... en cambio OCNF x2.



Chicharrazo total el OCNF este. Lo demás son tonterías.


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Todo lo que sé hacer con euros de verdad es entrar en SAN a lo Curro Jiménez y largarme con 10, 15 céntimos después de pasar algún que otro mal rato.



Está claro que a ti te mata la psicología cuando estás dentro del mercado con pasta de verdad, hay libros sobre psicología del trading por ahí y son muy aconsejables de leer, sobre todo para gente como tu a la que le pierde el 'real'.

En la web de Cárpatos venden uno muy bueno.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2009)

Iba a haber comprado gamesas de los cojones en la subasta,pero no me he atrevido...me estoy haciendo mayor


----------



## Wataru_ (5 May 2009)

Para animar a los bajistas ^__^!

"Estamos en un rally de un mercado bajista

Hace unos meses estábamos hablando de un colapso total del sistema financiero en EEUU, y ahora estamos hablando de que un nuevo mercado alcista ha comenzado...¿es esto racional?...evidentemente no, pero los mercados no lo son.

Paul Miller, analista de FBR Capital Markets Corp, y especialista en el sector bancario señala que serán 14 el número de bancos que tengan que aumentar capital según los resutlados de la prueba de estrés. Esto podría dañar a los mercados en el corto plazo.

Según el indicador C-RSI de fuerza relativa, las alzas de los dos últimos meses es un rally de un mercado bajista mayor. Únicamente podríamos plantearnos la vuelta a un mercado alcista cuando el C-RSI de lecturas positivas.


----------



## rosonero (5 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Está claro que a ti te mata la psicología cuando estás dentro del mercado con pasta de verdad, hay libros sobre psicología del trading por ahí y son muy aconsejables de leer, sobre todo para gente como tu a la que le pierde el 'real'.
> 
> En la web de Cárpatos venden uno muy bueno.



Joer!!!!!!!!!! Y yo que creía que era un trader man del intradía 

Pd. No es que me pierda el céntimo es que no sé hacer otra cosa, no tengo conocimiento alguno de técnico ni de nada como para arriesgarme al medio plazo o para elaborar otras estrategias o métodos. Me sobra con vuestras aportaciones (aunque a veces sean contradictorias). De todas manera me apunto el consejo


----------



## Kujire (5 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Chicharrazo total el OCNF este. Lo demás son tonterías.



... y te está llamando ... 

(altíííísssssimo riesgo, .... pero sabrosas plusvalías)


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

Bueno... se me escapó este barco OCNF... la semana pasada estaba en 1.08USD desde los 1.65USD... hoy los cortos han acojo.... al personal y han tirado un poco la cot... estos chicharros son efecto YO-YO.

La voy a vigilar.... he dejado correr unas plusv. de 6000.00USD... arghhh!!!

Mi orden de 30k a 1.69USD... si la hubiese mantenido. :-(


----------



## Tupper (5 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Para animar a los bajistas ^__^!
> 
> "Estamos en un rally de un mercado bajista



Gracias Wataru, eres un solete. 

Qué fue de la fuerza de la gravedad? Si Isaac asomora la patita...el poder antigravitatorio del dúo hype Obama-Bernie.


----------



## Speculo (5 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ... y te está llamando ...
> 
> (altíííísssssimo riesgo, .... pero sabrosas plusvalías)



Jaja Yo soy de aguas un poquito más tranquilas... De esas que no te ahogan a la primera de cambio


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

El mercado USA... es lo + para quedarse pillado o bien saborear esas jugosas plusv que tanto gustan por aquí.


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El mercado USA... es lo + para quedarse pillado o bien saborear esas jugosas plusv que tanto gustan por aquí.



Te dejo que hagas las americas... pero acuérdate de volver la semana que viene que hemos de tumbar el ibex... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Jaja Yo soy de aguas un poquito más tranquilas... De esas que no te ahogan a la primera de cambio




Al final... no he entrado en TRG, ha cerrado en SUBASTA a 2,03€ en cambio TUB ha cerrado en 2,29€ con +5M de neg.

Mañana veré si entro de nuevo... por otro lado... he ampliado con otras 1000 REE a 31,16€ en subasta con un limite de 31,20€ me ha entrado a 31,16€ :o


----------



## Speculo (5 May 2009)

Yo, para que se me entienda, soy más bien de este tipo de compañías:


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

Por cierto...


Gamesa -8,23%







Saludos


----------



## Kujire (5 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... Bernanke*

Por cierto, Bernanke está de visita en el congreso desde primera hora, para hablar de lo que más nos gusta, los bancos..., la inflación..., la deuda..., la recesión... los "greatest hits" del 08-09, en fin que sólo le falta ir cargadito de regalos

Ben "el HOMBRE" Bernanke ha dicho que hay síntomas de que estamos topando con el suelo, y que se empieza a ver alguna sombra más clara dentro de la oscuridad en la que nos encontramos


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

Conociendo a GAMESA, con el mercado alcista... no me hubiese atrevido a ponerme corto... mira OHL, con las ganas que tengo de tumbarla... no hay manera.


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

Otro pardillo *USA*NIANO:

You know how confident i am in this stock OCNF, i unloaded my MGM, LVS and
my MTL, and ING stocks...I am just going to buy 1 stock and you
guessed it, it is this one. 100% all in on this. The reason is b/c
my brother and his friend, which both work in the financial district,
are saying that the shipping companies are way too undervalued. They
also told me about 2 months ago that LVS, MGM, MTL, and ING were way
under valued. I believe them cause right now i have made over 100%
gain on all my stocks. I am not an analyst nor am i a stock trader,
but i do take there advice cause they are one of the best in the
game. All i have to say is watch guys give this stock 1 month, and
you will see it over 2.50 per share. They also said that with the
dilution that this is not a big factor, cause the shipping industry
are way UNDER VALUED!!. Anyways do you own research, cause i didn't i
had other people do it for me =D. But gl in your investing. GL to
all I will tell you guys what happens 1 month from now, *while i drive
my new BMW and live in my new house LOL, *yeah that is how heavily i am
invested in this stock. GL all and good hunting.


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Conociendo a GAMESA, con el mercado alcista... no me hubiese atrevido a ponerme corto... mira OHL, con las ganas que tengo de tumbarla... no hay manera.



OHL está muy alcista, me he salido esta tarde porque espero guano y he hecho lo mismo con Sacyr, pero lo poco que le sacado está bien, pero creo que seguirán subiendo más aun. Con GAM cometí un fallo tremendo aunque estaba probando un sistema, pero a la próxima me voy a asegurar más o al menos entraré corto cuando haya esa tendencia general en todos los índices.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ben "*el HOMBRE*" Bernanke ha dicho que hay síntomas de que estamos topando con el suelo, y que se empieza a ver alguna sombra más clara dentro de la oscuridad en la que nos encontramos



Para mi que le tienes un pelin idealizado


----------



## pecata minuta (5 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Para mi que le tienes un pelin idealizado



Esta foto ya me gusta más que la que pusiste ayer... vas por buen camino.


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

Kujire... que te parece esta:

Mañana reportan los resultados

EGLE - Eagle Bulk Shipping Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## felipe (5 May 2009)

Mi corazón de gacela me dice que ya es el momento de entrar en la bolsa que esto "va parriba" ¿será que el batacazo está próximo?


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

Otro de mis chicharros del listado de hace unos días, desde 0.35USD a:

CTIC - Cell Therapeutics, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Wataru_ (5 May 2009)

DP hace 20 segundos le estaba echando un ojo al gráfico de CTIC... la tengo entre posibles esperando un recorte.

Tambien estaba mirando MBIA y Ambac, 2 aseguradoras...

Kujire, ¿se sabe ya algo de los test?. Esta tarde le comunicaban parte de los resultados a los bancos ¿no?.


----------



## Kujire (5 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... que te parece esta:
> 
> Mañana reportan los resultados
> 
> EGLE - Eagle Bulk Shipping Inc. - Google Finance



Curiosamente me pillas con las manos en la "masa"...







Gestionan una flota de más de 100 barcos, de TODO TIPO, y nunca he dudado de su profesionalidad. Últimamente, ellos son los que mueven las cotizaciones jiji


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

Así que nos olvidamos de ella... el STAFF es de lo mas apropiado! XD

CTIC... es otro chicharro que desean skyrocket como a DNDN...... y SIRI hoy han metido otro arreon pá arriba!

OCNF he leido que van a sacar xxxx millones de acc nuevas... dilución is coming.


----------



## percebo (5 May 2009)

Kujire, eran estos tus americanos que llegaban para llevar los indices a alguna parte?... pues hoy se están luciendo.. ZZZZZZZZZZ, bueno la verdad es que hoy no he hecho mucho caso... menos mal. Como os lo pasais con vuestras conspiraciones chicharriles.

Por cierto hoy los de Ual Strit deben tener las manos peladas de aplaudir cada vez que pasan de los 900. 

Un saludo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Esta foto ya me gusta más que la que pusiste ayer... vas por buen camino.



Es que al final tanta grafica llena de rayitas,incomprensibles para cualquier persona de bien,termina saturando un poquillo 

Iba a darme yo tambien un gusto,que a mi las abdominales ajenas no me molan,pero lo dejare para otro momento,que veo a los analistas muy concentrados en lo suyo


----------



## plakaplaka (5 May 2009)

Aprovechando la subida de los últimos días (de 3,6 a 4,2), he vendido mis Zeltias a 4,16 (con una orden de stop al 1,50% intradía que puse hoy mismo). 
Les tenía cariño porque llevaban varios años conmigo , y obviamente he salido con pérdidas (importantes porcentualmente, pero no desde el punto de vista cuantitativo, ya que eran muy poca cosa).
El tema me recordó a la subidilla de la gripe aviar hace unos años, que se desinfló para volver a su nivel anterior en un par de semanas, por lo que he pensado que si me apetece entrar de nuevo, podré hacerlo dentro de nada a 3 y pico. 

¿Cómo veis la venta? ¿Y la posibiliodad de volver a entrar en ese valor en algún momento?


----------



## Kujire (5 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Kujire, eran estos tus americanos que llegaban para llevar los indices a alguna parte?... pues hoy se están luciendo.. ZZZZZZZZZZ, bueno la verdad es que hoy no he hecho mucho caso... menos mal. Como os lo pasais con vuestras conspiraciones chicharriles.
> 
> Por cierto hoy los de Ual Strit deben tener las manos peladas de aplaudir cada vez que pasan de los 900.
> 
> Un saludo.



pues parece que me hemos cogido cariño al "pasito a pasito", la verdad que desde que Bernanke dijo que la economía va'parriba se han puesto como locos a por los bonos: y no entra más dinero ... pero todo debe tener su explicación ... quizás el jueves nos dan una alegría


----------



## Kujire (5 May 2009)

*Breaking Rumors ... Bac, Citi*

Ya se filtran ciertas cosas de los stress-test

TODOS LOS BANCOS NECESITARÁN CAPITAL .... excepto JPM

Ésta puede hacer sido sido la solución salomónica, y creo que son buenas nuevas para Citi y BAC.. 

Como había comentado ya hace, todo pinta de que continuaremos con el rebote... después de que los stress-test sean presentados, y el "jolgorrio" volverá ... aunque sólo son rumores


----------



## percebo (5 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ya se filtran ciertas cosas de los stress-test
> 
> TODOS LOS BANCOS NECESITARÁN CAPITAL .... excepto JPM
> 
> ...



Osea que como todos estan igual de jodidos, es bueno para todos, supongo que tendrá alguna logica bolsistica.... pero se me escapa, en fin no seré yo el que discuta a Kujire porque ultimamente no hay quien la tosa, que ojito niña, habrá que tener cuidado con los Leo a partir de ahora, sospecho que ninguno de mis jefes es de ese signo.... en fin que pedazo de viaje a ninguna parte del S&P, sospecho que han aprovechado para comprar alguna acción baratita, así que nada... tacita a tacita.....

Yo voy a seguir concentrado como fairy para el partido de mañana.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Yo voy a seguir concentrado como fairy para el partido de mañana.



El bursatil o el otro? :


----------



## percebo (5 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El bursatil o el otro? :



Tienes alguna duda? en epoca de crisis la plebe disfrutamos con el pan y circo.


----------



## Claca (5 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Osea que como todos estan igual de jodidos, es bueno para todos, supongo que tendrá alguna logica bolsistica.... pero se me escapa, en fin no seré yo el que discuta a Kujire porque ultimamente no hay quien la tosa, que ojito niña, habrá que tener cuidado con los Leo a partir de ahora, sospecho que ninguno de mis jefes es de ese signo.... en fin que pedazo de viaje a ninguna parte del S&P, sospecho que han aprovechado para comprar alguna acción baratita, así que nada... tacita a tacita.....
> 
> Yo voy a seguir concentrado como fairy para el partido de mañana.



Mal de muchos consuelo de tontos, supongo. La de tontos que esperan pillar antes de recoger la red, quiero decir. Qué cabrones.

Por el partido de mañana no te preocupes. Los 6 de mayo han sido históricamente muy favorables a los azulgrana; lo digo en serio, comprobado en un gráfico a 50 años


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2009)

Toma,toma...a ver si esto te eleva el espiritu...(y yo me cambio de chaqueta definitvamente) 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8b8cGhxhAsY&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8b8cGhxhAsY&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ya se filtran ciertas cosas de los stress-test
> 
> TODOS LOS BANCOS NECESITARÁN CAPITAL .... excepto JPM
> 
> Ésta puede hacer sido sido la solución salomónica, y creo que son buenas nuevas para Citi y BAC..




Mal de muchos consuelo de tontos... :o



Saludos


----------



## awai (5 May 2009)

Otra noche más agotado en la habitación de un hotel .... (al menos es de 4 estrellas )
Os lo iba a comentar antes, pero se me quedo en el tintero, con otra cosilla que tuve que hacer.
Bueno el caso es que esta mañana como os comente entre y salí en SAN.
Todo normal, como siempre, pero la venta, en vez de a mercado la hice a 7,08 (limitada vamos).
Seguimos normal, pero, lo que se me ha hecho raro es lo siguiente:
Antes cuando ponía este tipo de ordenes, siempre, en cuanto el chart me decía que lo tocaba, me lo vendía al instante, hoy no, hoy de hecho estuvo un buen rato con el precio a 7,08 y mi orden no entraba!!!!
Como soy algo conspiranoico, y además me ha parecido raro que el BBVA llegar a subir hasta 8,57 (máx sesión) y el SAN 7,14 (máx sesión) me da que estos de SANTANDER INVEST están soltando todo todo y todo.

Por cierto yo compro y vendo con SANTADER INVEST que es la filial de bolsa del banco SANTANDER, por eso todo esto me parece algo rarito lo que os comento.

Fin de modo Expediente X


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Otra noche más agotado en la habitación de un hotel .... (eso sí, de 4 estrellas )
> Os lo iba a comentar antes, pero se me quedo en el tintero, con otra cosilla que tuve que hacer.
> Bueno el caso es que esta mañana como os comente entre y salí en SAN.
> Todo normal, como siempre, pero la venta, en vez de a mercado la hice a 7,08 (limitada vamos).
> ...





Saben que de aquí poco tendrán que comprar desde mucho más abajo... y en gran cantidad... 



Saludos


----------



## percebo (5 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Otra noche más agotado en la habitación de un hotel .... (al menos es de 4 estrellas )
> Os lo iba a comentar antes, pero se me quedo en el tintero, con otra cosilla que tuve que hacer.
> Bueno el caso es que esta mañana como os comente entre y salí en SAN.
> Todo normal, como siempre, pero la venta, en vez de a mercado la hice a 7,08 (limitada vamos).
> ...



Es cierto yo no me suelo fijar en la subasta, pero hoy miré la del San y del BBVA (la verdad es que es la primera vez que lo hago) y me llamó la atención cuando ví esos valores que tu dices, pero yo dí por hecho que se trataba de algún error, que no era posible que se hiciera algún intercambio a ese precio.... que alguien que entienda de eso lo explique, estoy contingo Awai, es una conspiración, destapemosla.... la verdad esta ahi fuera.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Saben que de aquí poco tendrán que comprar desde mucho más abajo... y en gran cantidad...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Empiezo a pensar que si a los del Santander les empezaran a crecer lingotes de oro debajo de las mesas tu seguirias fijo en tu postura


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que si a los del Santander les empezaran a crecer lingotes de oro debajo de las mesas tu seguirias fijo en tu postura



Ya quedan pocos meses... que nervios.....



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (5 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Otra noche más agotado en la habitación de un hotel .... (al menos es de 4 estrellas )
> Os lo iba a comentar antes, pero se me quedo en el tintero, con otra cosilla que tuve que hacer.
> Bueno el caso es que esta mañana como os comente entre y salí en SAN.
> Todo normal, como siempre, pero la venta, en vez de a mercado la hice a 7,08 (limitada vamos).
> ...



Yo traía unas SAN de ayer y las he vendido a 7.10, también con orden limitada, y he tenido que esperar 5 minutos de reloj para que se comieran todo el papel que iban echando. Tocaba 7.10 y volvía a 7.09 y después durante 2 o 3 minutos en 7.10 hasta que han tocado las mías. 

Al superar los 7.10 he pensado que despegarían pero han seguido echando papel hasta aburrir. Mi broker es Ahorro.com y hasta ahora tampoco me había pasado algo así o no me había fijado.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Al superar los 7.10 he pensado que despegarían pero han seguido echando papel hasta aburrir. *Mi broker es Ahorro.com* y hasta ahora tampoco me había pasado algo así o no me había fijado.



Hermano de broker 

En fin,a mi me da igual que la bolsa baje,que suba...lo unico que es inaceptable es que Gamesa suba mañana...todo lo demas es secundario


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ya se filtran ciertas cosas de los stress-test
> 
> TODOS LOS BANCOS NECESITARÁN CAPITAL .... excepto JPM
> 
> ...



Mira que yo siempre digo que no hay que moverse por fundamentales en el corto plazo pero es que esto ya me mata.

Todos los bancos necesitarán capital y ¿eso es bueno? ¿nos ponemos largos en todos los bancos que necesiten capital y cortos en JPM? ¿huyendo de toda lógica económica?

A lo mejor es que paso tanto, tantíiiisimo de los fundamentales que me estoy perdiendo sin retorno de la comprensión de estos.

En fin, lo más razonable que he leido ultimamente es a Cárpatos diciendo que quiere comprarse una casa con terreno para cultivar alcachofas


----------



## rosonero (5 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hermano de broker
> 
> En fin,a mi me da igual que la bolsa baje,que suba...lo unico que es inaceptable es que Gamesa suba mañana...todo lo demas es secundario



Es que la promoción que tenían de los primeros 600 eurazos gratis en comisiones y sin custodia todo 2009 era ideal para mi plan de entrenamiento.


----------



## Speculo (5 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En fin, lo más razonable que he leido ultimamente es a Cárpatos diciendo que quiere comprarse una casa con terreno para cultivar alcachofas



Alcachofas no sé, pero dame una vaca con sus ternerillos y unas cuantas gallinas con sus pollos y me voy sin pensarlo a cultivar lo que quieras.


----------



## awai (5 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En fin, lo más razonable que he leido ultimamente es a Cárpatos diciendo que quiere comprarse una casa con terreno para cultivar alcachofas



De Carpatos de traigo:

_
JP Morgan rebaja a Telefonica de 19,5 a 19 

Comentario interesante sobre Dogi del diario Negocio: 

Un grupo de accionistas de Dogi quiere hacerse con la presidencia del grupo, pues discrepa de la gestión de sus actuales responsables, según rumores escuchados en el parqué madrileño. El grupo en cuestión, que ya es accionista significativo, desea incrementar su participación y se asegura que para ello está adquiriendo títulos en el mercado, lo que explicaría los abultados volúmenes registrados en las últimas jornadas, muy superiores a la media diaria del último año 

Telefónica 

Ahora la media de 200 a 15 minutos está siendo soporte. Ayer conseguimos cerrar por encima pero no pudimos perforar el máximo del día 29 del mes pasado en los 14,79 euros, pero en general los 14,8 son la resistencia. El estocástico está intentando salir de la sobrecompra y el RSI se aleja de ella sin haber entrado. M200/15 en 14,65. Baja -0,14% a 14,7. 

Santander 

En las últimas dos sesiones el RSI ha descrito una directriz bajista en gráficos de 15 minutos que está rompiendo al alza con el MACD cruzando en la misma dirección y por encima del 0. Lo malo es que el estocástico esta en sobrecompra y eso puede ser un freno. El máximo de ayer está en los 7,10 y ahora subimos +0,86% a 7,03 euros. _

Interesante lo de Timofonica y lo del SAN creo que hablan un idioma que aun no he aprendido 

Bueno si los del SAN sueltan su acción por algo será, pensar que ellos son unos brokers al fin de al cabo.... o a lo mejor no son ellos quien las están soltando y hay alguna mano grandota pululando ^__^


----------



## Misterio (5 May 2009)

A parte del stress test tenemos lo siguiente en Cárpatos.



> Empleo de EEUU	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> La Casa Blanca acaba de comentar que "supone" que el viernes se verá que se han perdido varios cientos miles de empleos. Parece que empieza la preparación psicológica para esa cifra.




La rehostia cuando llegue va a ser tan brutal porque a mi me da que los índices que nos están pintando los americanos de mejoría son como los datos del paro españoles pedidos por encargo.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 May 2009)

Don Pepito

¿que hacemos con REE?, ¿suicido las acciones?


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Alcachofas no sé, pero dame una vaca con sus ternerillos y unas cuantas gallinas con sus pollos y me voy sin pensarlo a cultivar lo que quieras.



Pues eso es barato y fácil de conseguir... pero no os veo yo agachando el lomo a diario... 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Para mi que le tienes un pelin idealizado



Apolo empiezas buscando hombretones en internet y terminas en una sauna de chueca


----------



## Speculo (5 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Don Pepito
> 
> ¿que hacemos con REE?, ¿suicido las acciones?



Me parece que Donpepito había comprado más REE. Busca los mensajes hacia el cierre del Ibex, pero me suena que sí que lo hizo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Apolo empiezas buscando hombretones en internet y terminas en una sauna de chueca



Ya sabia yo que iban a surgir dudas sobre mi orientacion sexual... pero bueno,todo sea por darle el gusto a las sras/srtas del foro (y algun que otro anonimo caballero)


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Otra noche más agotado en la habitación de un hotel .... (al menos es de 4 estrellas )
> Os lo iba a comentar antes, pero se me quedo en el tintero, con otra cosilla que tuve que hacer.
> Bueno el caso es que esta mañana como os comente entre y salí en SAN.
> Todo normal, como siempre, pero la venta, en vez de a mercado la hice a 7,08 (limitada vamos).
> ...



¿he oido expediente x? :o

El caso es que yo suelo salir con órdenes de stop, que teniendo en cuenta lo cutre de la bolsa española, es como tener una orden limitada oculta que se ejecuta a mercado, vamos, una ventaja competitiva 

A veces si que se me ejecutan las compras o ventas a cachos, pero como mucho son de 3 bloques.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Es que la promoción que tenían de los primeros 600 eurazos gratis en comisiones y sin custodia todo 2009 era ideal para mi plan de entrenamiento.



rosonero, Apolo, ¿os puedo hacer unas preguntas?

¿Qué comisión cobran por traspaso de efectivo a la cuenta de ahorro.com? ¿la cobra ahorro o la cobra vuestro banco?

cuando se acaban esos 600 euros de comisiones, ¿cuanto cobran luego por las operaciones?

y lo más importante, ¿qué pasa con el dinero que está depositado en ahorro.com? ¿eso está protegido de alguna manera, o si quiebra y/o se fuga alguien con toda la pasta, ya la has visto?

es que yo estoy con mi caja, y me fríen un poco con las comisiones... pero me aseguro la pasta.


----------



## percebo (5 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Alcachofas no sé, pero dame una vaca con sus ternerillos y unas cuantas gallinas con sus pollos y me voy sin pensarlo a cultivar lo que quieras.



Ten cuidado con la vaca y las pitas que compras, no vaya a ser que lo que cultives sea una nueva cepa de gripe aviar loca.

En serio, el tema de la agricultura no está jodido tambien ni nada...


----------



## Kujire (5 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mira que yo siempre digo que no hay que moverse por fundamentales en el corto plazo pero es que esto ya me mata.
> 
> Todos los bancos necesitarán capital y ¿eso es bueno? *¿nos ponemos largos en todos los bancos que necesiten capital y cortos en JPM?* ¿huyendo de toda lógica económica?
> 
> ...



No es por nada, pero con esa estrategia simple hubieras ganado bastante, corto en JPM y Largo en Citi y BAC (podrías haber añadido otro corto a Wells y entonces pleno, este corto también era lógico)

JPM 34.82 -0.97 (-2.71%) 
Wells Fargo & Company 23.27 -0.98 (-4.04%)  
Bank of America BAC 10.84 +0.46 (4.43%)  
Citigroup Inc.	C 3.31 +0.11 (3.44%) 
Goldman Sachs GS 135.20 +1.04 (0.78%)  

... me encanta chincharte un poquitin con los fundamentales, además deberías definir qué es corto plazo para ti


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> rosonero, Apolo, ¿os puedo hacer unas preguntas?
> 
> ¿Qué comisión cobran por traspaso de efectivo a la cuenta de ahorro.com? ¿la cobra ahorro o la cobra vuestro banco?
> 
> ...



1-La cobra la entidad de origen...CajaMadrid en mi caso,lo que te cueste cualquier transferencia.

2-a mi me sale por unos 13 euros cada movimiento (26 compra/venta)...juraria que eran 6 o 7 € mas los canones de bolsa...

3-la pregunta del millon  Supongo que te fias simplemente...como de cualquier otra entidad...
Te mandan cartitas de vez en cuando con tu saldo,supongo que podrias reclamar algo con eso...


La verdad es que si no fuese por ese invento diabolico de las comisiones yo ahora mismo estaria en numeros verdes,a pesar de astutas operaciones como la de hoy...


----------



## pecata minuta (5 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> 2-a mi me sale por unos 13 euros cada movimiento (26 compra/venta)...juraria que eran 6 o 7 € mas los canones de bolsa...



¿De cuanto dinero hablamos? Yo pago esos 26 por una compra+venta de unos 3.500-4.000 euros aprox. Y me parece mucho (incluyo comisiones, cánones de bolsa y todo).


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

Kujire... al final los de OCNF nos la han jugado cerrando a 1.88 USD... CTIC es alto riesgo al estilo DP-DP pero DNDN.

Las REE, seguro que me tienen que dar un alegria esta semana, he comprado otras 1000acc, la estrategia con REE, la tenia planificada desde la semana pasada, compras en mini-bloques DP.

El plan va funcionando.... hay volumen de contratación y acumulación por las agencias que mueven el mercado, me he planteado un stop psicologico de 29,00 / 30,00€

Esto mismo me paso con ABENGOA, tenia la certeza de que algo se está gestando en las mentes de los manipuladores, el jueves con esa subasta, cuando el valor estaba -3,60% y su posterior cierre en verde, me confirmaba el objetivo alcista... pero no me atreví a entrar, lo mismo ocurrió ayer con CINTRA, la tumbaron a 4,07€ para echar a las gacelas y hoy subidón +7,xx%

En REE han acumulado cientos de miles en unos 3 días.

TUB tambien tiene todas las de ir a buscar los 2,50€ mañana... hoy en subasta no me han aceptado la orden de compra a 2,29€ ... el mismo precio al cierre ...los muy.... se las han quedado para ellos!

EDITO: Para ofrecer todo mi "support" a Speculo con sus TRG, hoy en subasta han cerrado a 2,03€ no está mal, solo has perdido un centimillo, veo muchas posibilidades si supera los 2,12€ mañana.

Lo peor, es la poca liquidez de la acc, por ahora.

Para los que desean entrar de nuevo en PULEVA BIOTECH... quizás mañana la puedan encontrar a 1,00€


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿De cuanto dinero hablamos? Yo pago esos 26 por una compra+venta de unos 3.500-4.000 euros aprox. Y me parece mucho (incluyo comisiones, cánones de bolsa y todo).



Unos 10000 euripidos...no soy como Pepon,pero ya digo que lo de los 6 o 7€ es fijo hasta 100000 €,lo que es en relacion al capital son los canones de bolsa...que ahora mismo no los recuerdo...(pero poco)

mmm...me explico,si metes 99999 € te saldra...a ojimetro completamente...yo creo que en torno a 20 o 25 €...


----------



## rosonero (5 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> 1-La cobra la entidad de origen...CajaMadrid en mi caso,lo que te cueste cualquier transferencia.
> 
> 2-a mi me sale por unos 13 euros cada movimiento (26 compra/venta)...juraria que eran 6 o 7 € mas los canones de bolsa...
> 
> ...



Y ampliando un poco, las transferencias desde el broker hacia tu banco o caja son 2 eruos.

Hay dos tarifas: 
- Cuenta Activa (más de 20 operaciones al trimestre) hasta 4.000 euros -> 5 euros..... hasta 100.000->7 euros

- Cuenta dinámica (menos de 20 operaciones al trimestre) hasta 4.000 euros -> 6 euros..... hasta 100.000-> 9 euros

En cuanto al broker copio y pego: Ahorro.com es el broker on line del Grupo Ahorro Corporación, grupo de empresas dedicadas a la prestación de servicios de inversión cuyos accionistas son
42 Cajas de Ahorros y la Confederación Española de Cajas de Ahorros(CECA).

*Edito*. A las tarifas hay que añadirles los cánones de la bolsa que son entre 5 y 6 euros para unos 10.000 euros, en total lo que te indicaba Apolo para una operación de 10000 de compra-venta.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> mmm...me explico,si metes 99999 € te saldra...a ojimetro completamente...yo creo que en torno a 20 o 25 €...



si meto 99999 seguro que pierdo la mitad.
solo se moverme en cantidades pequeñas...


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

Le seguis el juego a los mam.... de ACF.. esta es la agencia de las cajas (ahorro corp)... están soltando papel desde lo de IBERIA, están buscando CASH de donde sea... así que mucho cuidado... te tumban la cot en unos minutos.

En TUB, han soltado de lo lindo.


----------



## Kujire (5 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... al final los de OCNF nos la han jugado cerrando a 1.88 USD... CTIC es alto riesgo al estilo DP-DP pero DNDN.



no te preocupes que ya le están dando caña en el "afters"

Creo que voy a crear el PIRATE FUND, con una recopilación de lo mejorcito del panorama corsario-acuático


----------



## Pepitoria (5 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... al final los de OCNF nos la han jugado cerrando a 1.88 USD... CTIC es alto riesgo al estilo DP-DP pero DNDN.
> 
> Las REE, seguro que me tienen que dar un alegria esta semana, he comprado otras 1000acc, la estrategia con REE, la tenia planificada desde la semana pasada, compras en mini-bloques DP.
> 
> ...



Lo de TUB, ha sido para quitarse el sombrero.

Yo tengo el stop de REE en 30 pero hoy he tenido pesadillas, tengo que reconocerlo.

Menudo baile de agencias han pegados las acciones en menos de un día, lo único que me consuela es que papel se ha movido pero la especulación está por todas partes. Hoy puede catalogarse como un día en el que hay que tener extremo cuidado para que los leoncios no dejen ni tus huesos,...


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

Hoy han cambiado papelitos en OCNF, 

*Vol negociado: 41.08M cuando la empresa tiene 18.54M de acciones totales.*


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Lo de TUB, ha sido para quitarse el sombrero.
> 
> Yo tengo el stop de REE en 30 pero hoy he tenido pesadillas, tengo que reconocerlo.
> 
> Menudo baile de agencias han pegados las acciones en menos de un día, lo único que me consuela es que papel se ha movido pero la especulación está por todas partes. Hoy puede catalogarse como un día en el que hay que tener extremo cuidado para que los leoncios no dejen ni tus huesos,...



Preferia entrar de nuevo en TUB, al precio de cierre... esta mañana al comprarlas a 2,22€ ... mi idea era mantenerlas, pero al ver esas miniplusvalías las vendí y me arrepentí.

Veremos mañana como se presenta ACF, creo que tienen muchos papelitos de TUB para vender. ;-)


----------



## Pepitoria (5 May 2009)

Me reafirmo en que esto no me gusta...


----------



## chudire (5 May 2009)

Yo estoy con ahorro.com desde que me quité de ING que me sangraba. eso de cobrar un 0,25% del capital movido me hacía polvo. El problem que le veo a ahorro es que se tarda un poco en poner las órdenes, siempre pide clave de seguridad.
La atención telefonica funciona OK.
El dinero que tengas está garntizado por el FGD.
Es una plataforma que se cae muy poco a menudo. A mi me gusta por eso. Muchas veces leo en el foro que no sé quiene stá down.
Graficos malos, de mierda.
Información reguleras. No hace recomendaciones.
Si tienes el dinero parado puedes recapitalizar. Es decir, dejarlo a un tipo de interés bajito pero más o menos seguro (la útlima vez que lo comprobé uno de los dos que ofertan estaba en numeros rojos pero bueno...) y podrás seguir utilizando ese dinero para compraventas.
Si no operas es gratis...
MMM.... no sé qué mas decirte de este broker, salvo qu el que me inició en bolsa, allá cuando las OPVs eran jugosas, me lo recomendó.

saludos


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

Voy muy quemado con los intradías, por no mantener, me pierdo buenas plusvalías, desde T5 que el amigo APOLO MALVENDIO, aunque me saco unos centimos de diferencia... hasta las GRIFOLS, ENDESA, CINTRA.... al tener una imagen de las agencias determinada... no me atrevo a quedarme largo, por ahora en mi cartera tengo:

REE - MESA -USA- - CITI -USA- las VERTICE360º las vendí ayer... voy a esperar unos días para volver a entrar.


----------



## Carolus Rex (5 May 2009)

Esto le va a gustar a Mulder: 


> *De Cárpatos:*
> 
> Vamos refrescarnos con una curiosidad un tanto rara de las bolsas.
> 
> ...



A mi esta teoría me gusta tanto o más que la teoría de la "Luna llena"

Buenas noches.


----------



## percebo (5 May 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Esto le va a gustar a Mulder:
> 
> 
> A mi esta teoría me gusta tanto o más que la teoría de la "Luna llena"
> ...



Pues como pongan unos rayos uva en el techo de ual strit, vamos a tener que comprar un desfibrilador para Tonuel, y aun sin instalarlo, que mes llevá, yo no voy a decir lo de cuidado con la apertura de los americanos mañana... porque ya no me lo creo ni yo, anda y que reviente la bolsa de gorda :... aunque pensandolo bien... sera mañana??????????????.

Buenas noches.


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

Juan Carlos de Gregorio Santos comunica la compra de 1.693.465 acciones de Puleva Biotech a 1,00 euros por título.






Esta fue la compra en bloque del otro día en PULEVA BIOTECH, cuando "rompió" los 0,92EUR de la subasta intradía, yo me salí antes, luego llegó a 1,40€ hoy ha cerrado en 1,13€ pero se nota el descenso de la negociación, tocando los 1,14€ en intradía.

Es una empresa que apenas tiene beneficios, creo que el 1T 2009, ha sido .... TENGO QUE CONFIRMAR DATOS... 

Solo entraría en PULEVA BIOTECH, para especular intradía.


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> No es por nada, pero con esa estrategia simple hubieras ganado bastante, corto en JPM y Largo en Citi y BAC (podrías haber añadido otro corto a Wells y entonces pleno, este corto también era lógico)
> 
> JPM 34.82 -0.97 (-2.71%)
> Wells Fargo & Company 23.27 -0.98 (-4.04%)
> ...



Bueno, no estoy al dia de los bancos USA por eso no lo acababa de entender (mejro dicho sigo sin entenderlo  )

El corto plazo normalmente es el siguiente al del swing, es decir, entre una semana y un mes, aunque a veces me refiero a intradía como cuando salen datos del paro, por ejemplo.


----------



## percebo (5 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, no estoy al dia de los bancos USA por eso no lo acababa de entender (mejro dicho sigo sin entenderlo  )
> 
> *El corto plazo normalmente es el siguiente al del swing, es decir, entre una semana y un mes*, aunque a veces me refiero a intradía como cuando salen datos del paro, por ejemplo.



Me parece que a la media de los foreros de aqui tener acciones durante lo que tu llamas "corto plazo" nos produciría, pesadillas, quemaduras en las manos y probablemente algun desarreglo neurotico cronico. Deberíamos mirarnoslo.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 May 2009)

Biblia económica segun Mulder

Y dios dijo:

"_Para mañana (martes) espero subidas por la mañana y bajadas por la tarde de la mano de los gringos. El miércoles debería ser un día completamente bajista, esto cuadraría también con la teoría de que hoy se sube por ser principio de mes.

Si entras ahora podrías aprovechar un -->posible<-- gap al alza para mañana_."


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Pues como pongan unos rayos uva en el techo de ual strit, vamos a tener que comprar un desfibrilador para Tonuel, y aun sin instalarlo, que mes llevá, yo no voy a decir lo de cuidado con la apertura de los americanos mañana... porque ya no me lo creo ni yo, *anda y que reviente la bolsa de gorda*... aunque pensandolo bien... sera mañana??????????????.
> 
> Buenas noches.




Aquí no va a reventar nada hasta que yo pueda operar a corto... 

Por cierto... comprar y vender acciones es de pobres..., hay que pasarse al lado oscuro... :


Edito:

Mecagüen IGMarkets yentodoloquesemenea... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2009)

Ya dispongo de la info.... BENEFICIOS ANTES DE IMPUESTOS DE 25.000€ ????? ESTARÁN DE COÑA, NO???


Puleva Biotech elevó un 1% su Ebitda, hasta los 969.000 E en primer trimestre

Fecha: 29/4/2009 Fuente: Admin EFE

imprimir Enviar noticia a un amigo disminuir el tamaño de la fuente aumentar el tamaño de la fuente

Madrid, 29 abr (EFECOM).- Puleva Biotech obtuvo un beneficio bruto de explotación (Ebitda) de 969.000 euros durante el primer trimestre de 2009, lo que supone un 1% más con respecto al mismo periodo del año anterior, según ha informado hoy la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

*La empresa alcanzó una cifra neta de negocio de 4,89 millones de euros, un 0,5% más que en el mismo periodo del año anterior, y un obtuvo un beneficio antes de impuestos de 25.000 euros.
*
Puleva Biotech ha considerado "muy positiva" la evolución de la venta de productos de la empresa, a pesar de la crisis económica, ya que ha aumentado un 11% respecto al primer trimestre del año anterior.

Asimismo, ha subrayado que si bien el mercado nutricional es el mayor generador de crecimiento en este trimestre, la evolución ha sido positiva también en los mercados de alimentación, farmacéutico y de nutrición animal.

Ha señalado que en un análisis por mercados geográficos la tendencia también es positiva, ya que las ventas de la compañía productos en España aumentan un 5%, mientras que en los mercados internacionales, el crecimiento obtenido es del 20%.

Prevé que la actividad comercial se intensifique durante los próximos meses, y maximizar las sinergias entre productos y mercados para consolidar el comienzo del año.

En el área de investigación, continúa, según ha asegurado, dando soporte a las empresas del Grupo Ebro Puleva en el desarrollo de tecnología, productos y procesos, así como en la evaluación nutricional de productos lácteos, arroz y pasta. EFECOM


----------



## Bayne (5 May 2009)

Yo me estoy pensando en cambiar a CMC, tiene un espectro de CFDs para aburrir, pero sí parece que son caretes, ¿alguien tiene experiencia o conoce de ellos?
Gracias


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Esto le va a gustar a Mulder:
> 
> 
> A mi esta teoría me gusta tanto o más que la teoría de la "Luna llena"
> ...



Será por eso que el Ibex cada día tiene más diferencial con el Dow 

En Madrid hay más dias de sol que en NY. Anque a mi me parece que esta teoría, por muy cierta que sea, es una completa chorrada inutil y además imposible de aprovechar, así que queda como curiosidad técnica.


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Me parece que a la media de los foreros de aqui tener acciones durante lo que tu llamas "corto plazo" nos produciría, pesadillas, quemaduras en las manos y probablemente algun desarreglo neurotico cronico. Deberíamos mirarnoslo.



Pues yo compré OHL el viernes a mediodía y he mantenido hasta hoy, creo que aun subirán más pero hay guano por delante en las bolsas y este mes tiene todas las papeletas de ser bajista, como ya le ganaba bastante preferí vender.

El intradía es muy estresante, mirar contínuamente las cotizaciones un completo error ya que solo hay que fijarse en el gráfico, el es quien nos tiene que decir si mantenemos o nos salimos de forma objetiva. Pero vivimos pegados a la pantalla mirando los números bailar y eso nos vuelve locos a todos, reaccionamos a la mínima, los brokers también nos putean en ese sentido al hacernos algunas jugarretas cuando el stop está cercano y tendemos a mirar por si acaso.

Y aunque parezca que esto solo ocurre con el mundo de hoy con ordenadores y TFT's estamos muy equivocados, esto también ocurría en los años 30 en las casas de los brokers donde las cotizaciones salían en una cinta y los operadores se volvían locos de la misma forma, lo único que ha cambiado es que ahora todo es más rápido, solo eso y tal vez hasta esté equivocado.


----------



## percebo (6 May 2009)

De momento el día viene calentito, a ver con que nos salen hoy, pero el futuro del S&P anda 892.5 -10.75, y el del eurostoxx en 2354 -9, ojito con el día que despues de la subida el eurostoxx ha estado un rato aguantando a ver si daba el tipico rebote y no ha tenido fuerzas nada más que para subir un punto.

Al curro me voy.


----------



## Claca (6 May 2009)

Buenos días!

El ibex aguanta los 9100, abriendo a 9.119,70. Puede que al final benditaliquidez tenga razón y hasta el juves nada. No creo que se pueda aguantar mucho más sin hacer algún movimiento violento, al fin y al cabo hemos recuperado 2400 puntos desde mínimos, algo así como un 40%.


----------



## carvil (6 May 2009)

Buenos dias

Movimiento sospechoso en el overnight del S&P futuros

Corría el rumor que BAC necesita 33,9B$ : (Por ahora solo rumor)

Salu2


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2009)

A los buenos días!

Me ha gustado esta cita de Cárpatos de hoy:



> Con los futuros en el Globex cayendo duro, y Bank of American desplomándose el 15 % apertura surrealista en Europa con varios índices en positivo. Posible maniobra de windows dressing de manos fuertes que necesitan vender y manipulan al alza para salir desde más arriba. Precaución.



Creo que es muy indicativo de lo que vamos a ver hoy. Por otra parte sigo dentro de GRF corto esperando que baje de los 13 euros que ayer se resistió a abandonar, sería un buen punto de entrada para quien esté fuera.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Me ha gustado esta cita de Cárpatos de hoy:
> 
> ...



Ayer en subasta intente entrar en Grifols a 13,Gas Natural a 12 y Iberdrola a 6.
No me entro nada,de momento miro los toros desde la barrera,solo tengo el largo de Iberia con pequeñas ganancias.


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ayer en subasta intente entrar en Grifols a 13,Gas Natural a 12 y Iberdrola a 6.
> No me entro nada,de momento miro los toros desde la barrera,solo tengo el largo de Iberia con pequeñas ganancias.



Ayer GRF no llegó a tocar el 12.99, así que sería ahí donde deberías marcar la orden de entrada en cortos. Para los demás hoy no tengo previsto nada.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 May 2009)

Joder con Gas Natural,esta a 12,70 ayer la tenia a 12,03 a guevo y por racanear unos centimos me quede fuera.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ayer GRF no llegó a tocar el 12.99, así que sería ahí donde deberías marcar la orden de entrada en cortos. Para los demás hoy no tengo previsto nada.



Los cortos buenos son en Popular a 6.44 al que le deje su broker
Esta tarde toca guano de bancos y cuando salga el stress test igual


----------



## tonuel (6 May 2009)

No se vayan al guano sin mi... ibex aguanta... x diossssss... :






Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 May 2009)

¿alguien del hilo sigue la cot de Arcelor Mittal?
Sube y baja intradia muy rapido,lo veo muy bien para hacer trading,pero en interdin no tienen cortos,por lo que solo podria operar en un sentido.
Una gamesa en potencia


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Tampoco se puede asegurar con rotundidad.... que ya nos conocemos las noticias de los bancos... al final siempre acaban en positivo.... y el AH casí el 50% no acierta.


----------



## javso (6 May 2009)

Dentro de REE, a ver qué nos depara.

Por cierto, una pregunta para los que todavía usais ING como broker, si es que queda alguno. ¿No os pasa que siempre os compra todo a una cotización más alta de la que realmente existe? Tarda unos 10/15 segundos en ejecutar la orden de compra, y yo antes pensaba que en ese tiempo variaba, pero es que me pasa siempre, el 100% de las veces. Me tiene jodido ya el asuntillo.


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Los cortos buenos son en Popular a 6.44 al que le deje su broker
> Esta tarde toca guano de bancos y cuando salga el stress test igual



Pues me acaban de echar fuera de GRF, al final saltó el stop protege-comisión, tantos días dentro para nada...

edit: por dios, he escrito echar con h, creo que aun no me he despertado hoy del todo


----------



## chudire (6 May 2009)

tonuel,

windows dressing= visillera?


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

OHL, sigue con su plan.... los tratos hay que cumplirlos, no?


----------



## chudire (6 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ayer en subasta intente entrar en Grifols a 13,Gas Natural a 12 y Iberdrola a 6.
> No me entro nada,de momento miro los toros desde la barrera,solo tengo el largo de Iberia con pequeñas ganancias.



A cuanto vendiste las IBR?


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Si, compras con limite... es imposible... pero si compras por lo mejor, puede ser.

RT4 va muy bien.


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2009)

Mis posibles jugadas para hoy, para quien quiera ayudarme a empujar:

ANA.MC Largos 83.40. Stop 82.60 (0.80)
BBVA.MC Cortos 8.32. Stop 8.45 (0.13)
MAP.MC Largos 2.23. Stop 2.18 (0.05). Poco activa.
POP.MC Cortos 6.28. Stop 6.45 (0.17). Poco activa.
REE.MC Cortos 31.09. Stop 31.51 (0.42)
REP.MC Cortos 14.53. Stop 14.88 (0.35)


----------



## tonuel (6 May 2009)

chudire dijo:


> tonuel,
> 
> windows dressing= visillera?



window dressing = te la van a clavar cuando menos te lo esperes... (maquillaje para visilleras bursátiles...) 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

CORTO en POP a 6,40€ -3000acc-


----------



## Speculo (6 May 2009)

Buenos días. Hoy no puedo estar mucho por aquí. Un ratito ahora y me piro.
Sigo con los TRG, aunque no me van a hacer ni pobre ni rico, de lo poco que llevo.
Y le estoy echando el ojo a Abengoa, para entrar alrededor de los 14,90 o así.

El corto sobre el POP me gusta, Mulder. El de REE lo dejaría pasar. Vamos, es que yo compraría a 31,00 , así que...


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2009)

de momento poco movimiento y los mismos especuladores de turno sosteniendo las acciones


----------



## tonuel (6 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> CORTO en POP a 6,40€ -3000acc-



Nooooo, aún nooooo... mamones.... :




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (6 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> CORTO en POP a 6,40€ -3000acc-



¿Lo ves claro? Mira que he dicho que me gusta y me meto.


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

TONUEL... que pasa con RT4, te están investigando los antecedentes de bajista, CERTIFICADOR OFICIAL? XD


----------



## SNB4President (6 May 2009)

Buenas, rumores fresquitos: 

GM Shareholders: Poof! - The Market Ticker
_
So as of 4:00 Eastern today, your $1.85 stock price would be.... drum roll please..... $0.0185 per share._

GM - General Motors Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Puedo aguantar hasta 6,50€ es que le tengo ganas al POP, desde siempre, pero no me fio de los rumores USA, aunque los 6,50€ son mucho para el POP.


----------



## Mckensy (6 May 2009)

Buenas, lo dije hace dos dias y lo vuelvo a decir. Impresionante lo de NHH. Creia que hoy tocaba corrección de las gordas pero nada, que no quiere parar de subir. Estoy que no me lo creo. XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 May 2009)

chudire dijo:


> A cuanto vendiste las IBR?



A 3,03 o 3,04 las compre a 2,98 y las vi bastante abajo,cuando recupere las solte :


----------



## tonuel (6 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TONUEL... que pasa con RT4, te están investigando los antecedentes de bajista, CERTIFICADOR OFICIAL? XD




Como no me activen la cuenta ipsofacto voy y les monto un pollo en la oficina que se van a mear... :

Edito: 

Por mi puede seguir subiendo tranquilamente el ibex hasta los 9500... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2009)

Pues ya estoy dentro de ANA a 83.40, que San Apapusio bendito me proteja de los valores volátiles como este.


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Speculo, está mañana compré 5000acc -2,03€- de TRG, me acaban de dar una alegria, *ahora a 2,09€  * .... en TUB prefiero dejar correr las plusv... mejor vamos con TRG!

EDITO: Se nota quien ha entrado en el valor, DP HF! 

El valor se ha disparado en segundos!!!


----------



## javso (6 May 2009)

mmm, mala jugada esto de REE, no para de bajar. Esto de estar acostumbrado a valores que van paralelos al ibex es mala cosa.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2009)

javso dijo:


> mmm, mala jugada esto de REE, no para de bajar. Esto de estar acostumbrado a valores que van paralelos al ibex es mala cosa.



Están tonteando con el valor toda la mañana

No compran papeles apenas y no hay nadie de peso haciendolo


----------



## Speculo (6 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Speculo, está mañana compré 5000acc -2,03€- de TRG, me acaban de dar una alegria, *ahora a 2,09€  * .... en TUB prefiero dejar correr las plusv... mejor vamos con TRG!
> 
> EDITO: Se nota quien ha entrado en el valor, DP HF!
> 
> El valor se ha disparado en segundos!!!



Ha roto los 2,05. Tenía un escollo importante ahí.
A ver qué hace porque mover, no mueve mucho, pero se puede ir a por los 2,20 en dos palmadas precisamente por ese motivo.

Si ves algo raro, avisa. Aunque mientras no toque los 2,00 irá bien.


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

REE, ya lo dije en su momento, la están reservando... es un valor para dejar aparcado unos días... y os lo dice alguien que el corto plazo = 3 días.


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

No te preocupes.... el cuidador sabe que hay q mover el valor... para atraer a los pardillos / tiburones... verás como hoy, tenemos + volumen.

Los 2,30€ los tiene que ver esta semana.  TRG-


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Por lo que he visto ... en RT4... NO HAY CFDs para REE!

Mejor de lo esperado.


----------



## percebo (6 May 2009)

Hoy tiene el día una pinta muy rara, no estan manipulando el futuro de eurostoxx, yo por lo menos no he visto movimientos significativos y a esta hora ya suelen estar enredando en él, ha subido 20 puntos en un pispas, porque yo lo valgo y curiosamente el futuro del S&P ni siquiera ha reaccionado y ahora mismo tienen un diferencial curioso respecto de la apertura.... no se no me gusta nada esta perra como caza.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2009)

venta 64.000 de una tacada en REE

¿compra/venta en bloques?

edit: joder, joder,... ha hecho la grafica un roto que ni el PIB en españa


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

No he visto nada extraño, no hay op en bloques en REE, de hecho cuadra perfectamente el vol negociado, con el desglose agencias:



Descripción Titulos Compra Titulos Venta DIferencia C/V
MOR MA 53.563 39.158 14.405
BSN VL 50.000 42.800 7.200
INT VL 10.000 100 9.900
BRC MA 9.568 10.713 -1.145
ACF MA 8.474 13 8.461
BYM MA 6.113 14.725 -8.612
DBS MA 5.698 2.876 2.822
SGE VL 5.646 3.256 2.390
WRG MA 4.041 0 4.041
IBS BA 3.167 0 3.167
SGV MA 2.418 78 2.340
SGV BA 2.305 1.290 1.015
MVR MA 1.850 11.458 -9.608
MLC MA 1.700 0 1.700
BCY MA 1.627 313 1.314
BBVA BI 1.524 5.237 -3.713
BSN MA 978 200 778
RT4 MA 698 40 658
FBK MA 560 18.363 -17.803
BSN BI 501 3.712 -3.211
NOR MA 500 0 500
IBS MA 460 0 460
CAI BA 460 215 245
BBVA MA 310 340 -30
BIN MA 310 256 54
SFT MA 282 0 282
GSM VL 250 0 250
EDL MA 210 0 210
CAI VL 200 0 200
CMD MA 0 65 -65
CAI BI 0 35 -35
BTO BA 0 50 -50
BTO MA 0 17.090 -17.090
ACA BA 0 8 -8
MBC MA 0 372 -372
GGV BA 0 400 -400
NOR BI 0 250 -250

Titulos Acumulados: 173.413


----------



## tonuel (6 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *Por lo que he visto ... en RT4... NO HAY CFDs para REE!*
> Mejor de lo esperado.




Estos de RT4 haciendo amigos... :

Como quiera ponerme corto en bankitos y no hayan CFDs voy a pegarle fuego a más de uno... :




Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2009)

Los de MOR e INT no me fio ni un pelo, ACF ya ni te cuento


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Si pierde los 31,00€ REE... habría que estar atento.


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Estos de RT4 haciendo amigos... :
> 
> Como quiera ponerme corto en bankitos y no hayan CFDs voy a pegarle fuego a más de uno...



En Interdin si que hay cortos disponibles de REE y hoy los hay incluso del POP, no está mal, aunque no hay en BKT ni BTO


----------



## percebo (6 May 2009)

Sigue el dia, raaro, raro.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 May 2009)

Mira que avise que esto era lo unico que me iba a tocar la moral...ej que tiene huevos la cosa...:::

GAM.MC	15,61 €	+3,65%	+0,55


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Apolo, ya sabes que GAMESA, es una loteria con los cortos, las agencias cuidadoras... consiguen de este modo sus beneficios, GAMESA nunca repite bajadas, al menos en este ciclo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Apolo, ya sabes que GAMESA, es una loteria con los cortos, las agencias cuidadoras... consiguen de este modo sus beneficios, *GAMESA nunca repite bajadas*, al menos en este ciclo.



Estaba casi seguro,pero es que no iba a ver la sesion desde las 9:00 y si me despierto y me encuentro un -6% o -7% me puede dar un yuyu muy serio...


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

CRITERIA está subiendo por GN, pero muy poco vol negociado. 200.000acc aprox.

POP, está en la horq de 6,40 / 6,41 por ahora mi corto va bien encaminado...


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Ejem... ejem:

Sacyr Vallehermoso ha resultado adjudicatario del proyecto de construcción de la futura sede de Repsol en Madrid, *tras un concurso en el que, durante un año, han concurrido las mayores empresas constructoras nacionales. <<<<<<<<<<<<< TOTAL TRANSPARENCIA por los O_O
*

*La oferta de Sacyr, con un proyecto de construcción estimado en unos 127 millones de euros, ha resultado ganadora por sus calidades técnicas y medioambientales, precio y tiempos de ejecución previstos.*


----------



## tonuel (6 May 2009)

Yo teóricamente...  ...ayer apunté que para hoy tocaba ponerse corto en Popular y Cintra y largo en Gamesa... 

Estoy aprendiendo... 




Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (6 May 2009)

CORTO en POP a 6,40€ -3000acc-

Don Pepito, estas en el mismo céntimo y con las mismas acciones que yo.

Que asco de día con el curro, no he podido mirar nada... anoche le tuve que meter un stop en 6.46, ni de coña lo pasaba, pues ayer el Popular estuvo rarísimo, muy muy manipulado y la subasta fue el colmo. La subieron 6 céntimos con posiciones de relleno de 79 acciones en cada céntimo.

^__^ Bueno... me pongo a mirar noticias y ver si los futuros nos son propicios para hoy.

Un saludo a todos y fuertes plusvalías


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Mira que avise que esto era lo unico que me iba a tocar la moral...ej que tiene huevos la cosa...:::
> 
> GAM.MC	15,61 €	+3,65%	+0,55



hay más valores

lo tuyo con GAM es una relación de amor, odio pero no terminas de cortar


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Nuestro IBEX no reacciona a los datos de las ventas europeas, se resiste a perder los -0,20%


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

ABENGOA, puede ser un buen corto, si el ibex se desploma.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ABENGOA, puede ser un buen corto, si el ibex se desploma.



¿por que lo dices?


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Porque no ha parado de subir desde los 11,00€ y no ha recortado nada.


----------



## Wataru_ (6 May 2009)

Una posibilidad de lo que harán los Yankis esta tarde:

es885ish.PNG (image)


Las velas Dojis indican que esta tarde toca...
http://i41.tinypic.com/2e4gdvb.jpg

Sacado de un foro Argento, por temas de copyright .


----------



## tonuel (6 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Una posibilidad de lo que harán los Yankis esta tarde...




*in guano we trust...*



Saludos


----------



## percebo (6 May 2009)

Lo de las velas ya lo estube mirando yo, pero creo que debería ser que hoy hubiese una vela negra para confirmar un cambio de tendencia (no de la secundaria sino una corrección).... de todas maneras a estas alturas no me fio del tecnico ni una mijita, con lo que manipulan


----------



## percebo (6 May 2009)

Por cierto no han trateado casi nada en el futuro del eurostoxx, dos timidos empujones para abajo cuando estabamos en 2390 y 2380... y una ligera intentona de pararlo donde andamos ahora, pero muy poca cosa... practicamente nada para lo que suelen hacer.


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2009)

Pues a mi me ha saltado el stop protege-beneficios en ANA, justo antes había puesto una orden de venta en el máximo del día que no se ha ejecutado (puts!) :

El caso es que ahora ando preparando el guano para la tarde ya solo me falta darle al botón para entrar en el mercado en el momento apropiado y mientras llega a los niveles de venta toca esperar.

edito: Hoy tendremos guano hasta las 17:00


----------



## Wataru_ (6 May 2009)

Don pepito, he aumentado en otras 2 mil en 6.40, en POP.

Veremos cuanto aguanta el cuidador si esta tarde se tuerce la cosa en el mercado americano.

Y he puesto para corto otras 1500 más en el mismo precio... si no cae la voy a tirar yo jajaa

Edito:
Bank of America 
Baja 10,5 % en preapertura


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

BAC, esta mañana estaba en -14,xx% .... POP tiene el muelle en 6,36€ .... hoy toca un buen recorte de al menos ---> 6,21€


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

CORP.DERMO, según mis calculos con la op de la OPA, quieren dejar caer el valor hasta niveles de 2,00€ o menos, para luego comprar el resto a esos precios irrisorios, hay rumores de venta a un grupo inversor.


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

A los seguidores de REE... parece que está despertando ....agencias deciden-


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Ya empezamos... hay que vender el papel alto... antes!

IBEX subidón!


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Espero que no sea por la noticia 

El Gobierno ha inyectado más de 50.000 millones contra el paro

Vaya... falacia.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 May 2009)

Madre mía, como para hacer el tonto intentando descargar arriba para comprar más abajo.

Están rabiosos intentado descabalgar a la gente como sea.


----------



## tonuel (6 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Espero que no sea por la noticia
> 
> El Gobierno ha inyectado más de 50.000 millones contra el paro
> 
> Vaya... falacia.




Esperemos a ver... aunque podria seguir subiendo hasta la semana que viene... 

Esta tarde lo veremos...




Saludos


----------



## alfacs (6 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Espero que no sea por la noticia
> 
> El Gobierno ha inyectado más de 50.000 millones contra el paro
> 
> Vaya... falacia.



Podria ser esto?
La Eurocámara frena la patada en la puerta contra los internautas que hagan descargas presuntamente ilegales - 1222567 - 6/05/09 - EcoDiario.es - EcoDiario

El volumen de negociación de los papelitos de telefónica y su aumento de precio coinciden bastante con el "subidon" del ibex.


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Los inversores reaccionan con compras en la renta variable por el mejor dato de empleo ADP de lo esperado.

El euro también sube frente al dólar y yen por el incremento del apetito por los activos de riesgo

En abril -491.000 vs -645.000 esperado. Buen dato para la renta variable.

Definición: La encuesta ADP es una medida del empleo privado no agrícola, basada en un subconjunto de datos de nóminas agregadas y anónimas que representa aproximadamente a 400.000 de los 500.000clientes empresariales de ADP en los Estados Unidos y aproximadamente a 24 millones de empleados trabajando en los 19 grandes sectores industriales privados de los Estados Unidos. Esta encuesta se toma como un indicador adelantado del empleo no agrícola oficial.


----------



## pepon26 (6 May 2009)

NO direis que no teneis buena información ¿eh?.

Esto está muy alcista. 

La semana que viene testearemos el 9800 en el Ibex.


----------



## tonuel (6 May 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> NO direis que no teneis buena información ¿eh?.
> 
> Esto está muy alcista.
> 
> La semana que viene testearemos el 9800 en el Ibex.




Perfecto, ya me pondré corto entre los 9500 y los 9800... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

No creo que testemos esos 9800 tan pronto!


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Han puesto una posi de 237.000ACC en venta POP... a 6,45€

Jejejejej!

Vaya... como sean cortos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 May 2009)

Vaya partido se juega hoy!!!! (sí, sí, el Chelsea-Barça )

EuroStoxx vs Directriz bajista de largo plazo... 







Saludos...


----------



## percebo (6 May 2009)

Mi madre que viaje, que malos son, justo a la hora en la que volvía al trabajo.... gracias San Stop y gracias telefono 3g. Ya decia yo que no me gustaba la pinta de los de los futuros hoy.... que malos son... capaces son de ir para atras ahora que han barrido los stop... la verdad a mi me da igual.... siesta y Barsa.

suerte.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 May 2009)

Y tiene toda la pinta de ser una "paradinha" para seguir subiendo.


----------



## Claca (6 May 2009)

Tenía un mini abierto en 9035 y lo he cerrado diez minutos antes del subidón. Sólo puedo decir: Ea, ea, ea, soy otra gacela. Ea, ea, ea, esto me cabrea :


----------



## pepon26 (6 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No creo que testemos esos 9800 tan pronto!



We´ll see my friend.


----------



## Claca (6 May 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> We´ll see my friend.



¿Vas a comprar lo que haga falta hasta llegar ahí? Si es así dilo disimuladamente, que me meto en algo


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

El POP, tiene que bajar.. vendidas 237.xxx acc hace unos minutos.


----------



## Wataru_ (6 May 2009)

No las ha vendido... han puesto el anzuelo... han picado y lo ha retrocedido.

En 6.50 tiene el resto.


----------



## Claca (6 May 2009)

En intradía todavía no se ha logrado superar la propuesta de azkunaveteya antes de reanudar las caídas (9250). En dos ocasiones ha tocado y pa abajo.


----------



## pepon26 (6 May 2009)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Vas a comprar lo que haga falta hasta llegar ahí? Si es así dilo disimuladamente, que me meto en algo



Llevo largo deade hace mucho...

de todas maneras, en el intradia tambien estoy bastante largo.


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (6 May 2009)

Cuando decis que BAC baja os referís al pre-market? Bank of America Corporation (BAC) Pre-Market Trading aquí pone que sube.. :


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> No las ha vendido... han puesto el anzuelo... han picado y lo ha retrocedido.
> 
> En 6.50 tiene el resto.



Ya decia yo... las 199.xxx las veo en 6,50€


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 May 2009)

Máximo del Ibex en 9269,6...

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 May 2009)

Repsol pisando los 15 euros, en subida libre durante toda la semana, presenta resultados el viernes, no sé qué hacer.

Como alcista, está todo alcista, pero el viernes anuncia medidas el BCE y puede dejar de bajar el dólar.

Demasiadas cosas pasan el viernes, resultados de Repsol, BCE.

Igual no merece ni la pena bajarse para volver a subir, mejor tranquilito.

Francia Total redujo su beneficio neto un 35 en el primer trimestre | Economía

La cotización de Total ni se ha inmutado, máximos de 2007 en 60 euros, bajó a 30 y ahora está en 39.

Repsol bajó de 30 a 12 y ya presentó pérdidas en el 4T08, creo que van con los deberes hechos.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (6 May 2009)

Parece que van a cerrar algo ese gap de apertura aun asi pongo el dato de la MM200 del S&P:

955

El dato que importa de empleo es el viernes si las demandas de empleo continuo unas gráficas actualizadas hasta febrero:












fuente:
Calculated Risk: Weekly Claims: Continued Claims Over 5 Million


----------



## tonuel (6 May 2009)

Dejadla que suba... todavia es pronto... 










Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (6 May 2009)

Esto es un casino... que volatilidad... como sube y baja todo.

Pero es emocionante  

¡Hagan juego señores! ¡Qué se nos acaban...!


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

TRG------ 2,11€ desde 2,03€ vamos bien!


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Aquí estamos los del POPULAR... aguantando datos del desempleo USA.... 6,43€ y bajando.


----------



## Misterio (6 May 2009)

El oro sigue subiendo curiosamente, yo me salí ayer, ciertamente me da igual que se suba, como si se tira hasta Octubre así, prefiero jugar sobre seguro en el futuro con precios muy baratos.


----------



## Speculo (6 May 2009)

Ya estoy de vuelta. 
Donpepito ¿Has cuidado bien que no nos hayan tocado mucho las TRG?

Edito: Ya veo que sí


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Vamos un poco retrasadillos con respecto TUB, estamos consolidando suelo.

TRG, ya te comenté del volumen.... ha ido incrementando con relación a la subida.


----------



## Speculo (6 May 2009)

He ejecutado a los Tubos. Ahora veo si vuelvo a entrar más abajo.


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2009)

Dentro de MAP largo a 2.23. Esta espero mantenerla durante un tiempo, al menos si las bolsas no bajan demasiado que para eso un valor muy tranquilo.


----------



## Speculo (6 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Dentro de MAP largo a 2.23. _Esta espero mantenerla durante un tiempo_, [...]



¿Unos segundos? ¿Unos minutos? ¿Unos días? ¿Unos años?


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 May 2009)

saludos, estamos a tiro de piedra de los 9250, podremos??


por cierto CAF a 293 casi... y pensar que yo entre en 215! ains


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Yo tengo mi orden en TRG a 2,18€


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 May 2009)

qué porcentaje de TBR depende de la quiebra GM?


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Unos segundos? ¿Unos minutos? ¿Unos días? ¿Unos años?



Unos días, of course


----------



## Speculo (6 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> [...]
> El caso es que ahora ando preparando el guano para la tarde ya solo me falta darle al botón para entrar en el mercado en el momento apropiado y mientras llega a los niveles de venta toca esperar.
> 
> edito: Hoy tendremos guano hasta las 17:00



¿Cuándo dices que le dabas al botón??


----------



## Speculo (6 May 2009)

Venga, que he estado todo el día fuera trabajando y tengo ganas de marcha para esta tarde...

http://www.google.com/finance?q=AKNS





Ahora pongo otra más que me gusta...


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Cuándo dices que le dabas al botón??



Ninguno de los valores para cortos que tenía previstos hoy han llegado a su punto de entrada, los dos que tenía para largos si y en esos he entrado ¿te parece bien la jugada?

¿me he equivocado en el sentido de los índices? si, cosa que pasa todos los días ayer, sin embargo, logré acertar lo que harían europeos y gringos.


----------



## Speculo (6 May 2009)

Ahí va otra, un poco más "riesgosa"  ...

JRJC - China Finance Online Co. (ADR) - Google Finance


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Biblia económica segun Mulder
> 
> Y dios dijo:
> 
> ...



*Pues va a ser que no*

Reza porque Tonuel no lo lea ahora,...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 May 2009)

Speculo, Akeena llegó a estar a casi 17 el año pasado, las gráficas me gustan, tanto el estocástico como el indicador de manos fuertes/débiles...

Suerte...

Por cierto, se ha triplicado el valor en menos de 2 meses...


----------



## Kujire (6 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... STREESSSSSS*

Los stress-test serán publicados después del cierre: ... jurjur .... de mañana Jueves

para que lo sepan ... Citi y Bac siguen subiendo, y con ellos las caras de sus accttas vuelven a coger colorcillo. Hoy se ha filtrado que WF necesitará 15B$ en capital.

Por cierto, saben quién presenta mañana sus resultados? sorpresa sorpresa.... AIG ... qué casualidad eh


----------



## Speculo (6 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Speculo, Akeena llegó a estar a casi 17 el año pasado, las gráficas me gustan, tanto el estocástico como el indicador de manos fuertes/débiles...
> 
> Suerte...



Si rompe la línea roja, se va a disparar. Van a faltar dólares para comprarla.

Aunque hoy no sea un buen día para ninguna de las dos que he puesto, las mantengo ahí para que hagáis seguimiento. DonPepito ayuda en en Ibex y yo trato de aportar lo que puedo de posibles chicharrazos en un mercado (NASDAQ), que va a su bola.

Pero siempre con mucho cuidado y pidiendo segundas opiniones (Kujire's help), que os lanzáis a la primera de cambio


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Preparados para el cierre al alza del ibex.


----------



## tonuel (6 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> *Pues va a ser que no*
> 
> *Reza porque Tonuel no lo lea ahora,...*







Me acaban de llamar de R4... que me pase por la oficina que *quieren hablar seriamente conmigo*... :

Enseguida he pensado en Botín y su troupe de matones... pero he reaccionado a tiempo...

*"Enviadme el contrato por correo que soy un tio ocupado..." *tonuel dixit... 


Por cierto...

Sube el ibex un 1% y estoy contento... no se por qué... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (6 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me acaban de llamar de R4... que me pase por la oficina que quieren hablar seriamente conmigo... :
> 
> Enseguida he pensado en Botín y su troupe de matones... pero he reaccionado a tiempo...
> 
> ...



Yo en su día les adelanté el contrato por correo electrónico y me dejaron operar al día siguiente.


----------



## tonuel (6 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Yo en su día les adelanté el contrato por correo electrónico y me dejaron operar al día siguiente.



Paso... por que si no me pondré corto antes de tiempo... :



Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me acaban de llamar de R4... que me pase por la oficina que *quieren hablar seriamente conmigo*... :
> 
> Enseguida he pensado en Botín y su troupe de matones... pero he reaccionado a tiempo...
> 
> ...



¿Tienes fiebre?
¿las plusvalías te agotan?


----------



## tonuel (6 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Tienes fiebre?
> ¿las plusvalías te agotan?



Como dice pepon26...

"no te pongas corto hoy que mañana será mejor..." 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

No me han entrado los TRG a 2,18€ pero hemos tenido un buen cierre a 2,16€

He cerrado (comprado) sin quererlo 2000acs del POP a 6,41€ me quedan 1000acs. :-(

y por supuesto.. sigo con mis REE. XD


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

No quiero ni mirarlo de nuevo... pero TUB ha cerrado con un +12,xx% de subida a 2,60€

Me consuela un poco el llevar los TRG... vamos a por ellos!


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No me han entrado los TRG a 2,18€ pero hemos tenido un buen cierre a 2,16€
> 
> He cerrado (comprado) sin quererlo 2000acs del POP a 6,41€ me quedan 1000acs. :-(
> 
> y por supuesto.. sigo con mis REE. XD



Tenías que haberlas aguantado, mañana POP se va para abajo con bastante seguridad. Hoy podía bajar o no, dependía de que alcanzara cierto nivel, pero mañana lo puedes dar prácticamente por seguro.

Aunque yo esperaré su llegada a 6.41 para entrar, siempre que no haga gap bajista por en medio.


----------



## Wataru_ (6 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tenías que haberlas aguantado, mañana POP se va para abajo con bastante seguridad. Hoy podía bajar o no, dependía de que alcanzara cierto nivel, pero mañana lo puedes dar prácticamente por seguro.
> 
> Aunque yo esperaré su llegada a 6.41 para entrar, siempre que no haga gap bajista por en medio.




Mulder... ¿Te he dicho cuánto te quiero? jaja

Gracias por el apoyo... yo voy cargado de POP y toda ayuda (inclusive de los astros) es poca.

Bueno... mañana toca volatilidad, con rumores ... pero con lo alcistas que están estos mamones... no se yo como acabará la cosa.


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Alguien sabe el tel del yate de FALCONE?

Verán las posis del cuidador del POP, lo que nos van a durar?

XD


----------



## tonuel (6 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Alguien sabe el tel del yate de FALCONE?
> 
> Verán las posis del cuidador del POP, lo que nos van a durar?
> 
> XD



Cuando me activen la cuenta te lo doy... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Opssss... no me habia percatado... pero ENDESA ha hecho un lateral alcista desde -0,70% a +3,xx% por encima de 17,00€


----------



## Wataru_ (6 May 2009)

CTIC 1.37 +0.74 (117.46%) 

`___´ Joder... y nosotros llorando por 4 euros... jaja


----------



## Kujire (6 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... las vergüenzas de Bernie*

Os traigo noticias frescas de uno de los habituales del hilo, y me consta ferviente admirador del foro ... creo que además de su faceta conocida por todos, existe otra faceta menos conocida ... la atracción que sentían las mujeres por él ... o más bien por su cartera ...



> Lujo, Mujeres y Poder .... un regalo de la secretaria de Bernie Madoff
> 
> * Escándalo
> 
> ...


----------



## percebo (6 May 2009)

Kujire, donde ha quedado ese gusto americano por ir tacita a tacita?, menudo tazon de desayuno xxl que se han tincado esta mañana y luego encima nos quitan los cereales para que se atragante todo.... en fin creo que esto hasta me ha venido bien, voy a relajar un poco mi operativa porque en este plan es una locura y entre esto, el trabajo y la casa me voy al volver tarumba, así que me voy a centrar en cuatro truquillos que estos días me han estado funcionando y en plan yanki... tacita a tacita.

A los amigos del misterio, no os preocupeis, aunque tenga el consultorio un poco avandonado, ya que tengo visitas en casa (afortunadamente son de este mundo), en cuanto esté un poco libre le pego un arreón al asunto, más que nada por no dejar a nadie sin su signo y dejarlo un poco arregladito que ando un poco liado con lo de los enlaces (para master web estoy yo).

Venga, suerte a todos.... sobre todo a los seguidores del Barsa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 May 2009)

Datos de EEUU mañana y el viernes:

*Jueves 7

* A las 14.30:
-Peticiones de subsidio de paro semanales.
Dato previo: 631.000. Previsión: 635.000. 

* A las 14.30:
-Productividad del primer trimestre.
Dato previo: -0,4%. Previsión: +0,6%.
Subpartida de costes laborales:
Dato previo: +5,7%. Previsión: +2,8%.

* A las 21.00:
-Creditos al consumo de marzo
Dato Previo: -7,48 mill.de dól. Previsión: -3,5 mill.de dól. 

Viernes 8

* A las 14.30:
-Datos completos de empleo de Estados Unidos de abril
Creación de empleo no agrícola:
Dato previo: -663k. Previsión: -620k.
Tasa de paro:
Dato previo: +8,5%. Previsión de +8,9%.
Ingreso por hora de los empleados.
Dato previo: +0,2%. Previsión: +0,2%.


* A las 16.00:
-Inventarios al por mayor de Marzo
Dato previo: -1,5%. Previsión: -1%.

* A las 16.30:
-Índice del Instituto del Ciclo Económico ECRI.
*
Saludos...

Edito: Percebo cambia la v de abandonado o te excomulgo
Edito2: Visca el Barça!!!! Me voy al bar, no me rompáis nada...


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> La forma que Madoff manejaba el estrés era, por decir algo, decirlo desagradable: *Te ves terrible. Qué gorda estás. Eres estúpida*.” Nunca me lo tomé personalmente, porque sabía que no era sobre mí, era sobre él. " (las secuelas que debe dejar eso...)



Yo tambien he tenido esa fantasia desde pequeñito,peculiar que es uno 
Alguna forera se ofrece voluntaria? 

Bueno,y desde que estoy viendo como suben los yankees y yo fuera...seria extremadamente relajante


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

LLamando a Kujire... DRY SHIP ha despegado hoy... ayer perdimos una buena oportunidad de entrar... hay otra naviera que me gusta DAC. take a look!


----------



## Kujire (6 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Kujire, donde ha quedado ese gusto americano por ir tacita a tacita?, menudo tazon de desayuno xxl que se han tincado esta mañana y luego encima nos quitan los cereales para que se atragante todo.... en fin creo que esto hasta me ha venido bien, voy a relajar un poco mi operativa porque en este plan es una locura y entre esto, el trabajo y la casa me voy al volver tarumba, así que me voy a centrar en cuatro truquillos que estos días me han estado funcionando y en plan yanki... tacita a tacita.



Bueno, yo me esperaba un rebote que coincidiría con el tema de los stress-test, por eso he recomendado a los chicos de Citi y BAC, el aguantar y no desesperar, el 910 estaba ahí a tiro de piedra pero vamos un dia por delante de mis previsiones, no sé ... a este ritmo nos vamos a poner cerca de los 1000 points muy rápido y no me extrañaría que hoy visitáramos los máximos de nuevo ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 May 2009)

IBEX EN CFD'S 9296!!!! :


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Vendidas todas las CITIs a 3.83USD


----------



## Kujire (6 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> LLamando a Kujire... DRY SHIP ha despegado hoy... ayer perdimos una buena oportunidad de entrar... hay otra naviera que me gusta DAC. take a look!



... Capitán DP yo estoy a bordo, y eso que te dije que era bastante mejor que OCNF míra lo chuchurría que está hoy .... por mucho 5x que tenga DRYS y la otra sólo 2x, aún tiene mucho recorrido, tiene una pequeña parada en 12 y una fonda en 16 para repostar. También EGLE se está portando bien, aunque ha llegado a su cota.... la única forma de que pase de 9$ es que presente unos resultados muy buenos. Le echaré un ojo a la que me comentas


----------



## Kujire (6 May 2009)

pues eso...., NUEVOS MÁXIMOS ...esto de tener el "joystick" mola


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Bueno C ha tocado los 3.97USD . me doy por satisfecho con la venta... he sido un poco impaciente, habia modificado la orden de venta a 3.95USD por la de 3.83.USD pero ya estoy fuera!

Suerte con DRYS!


----------



## Kujire (6 May 2009)

*minuto y marcador ...............*

Y arranca el gran partidazo!!! ...  ... pero ojo Manolo! lo más importante ocurre en Uol estriiii!!!! ni stress ni gripe ...nada puede parar al ESEPE!

Dow 8,485.68 +75.03 (0.89%)
S&P 500  915.36  +11.56 (1.28%)
Nasdaq 1,751.12 -3.00 (-0.17%)


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Y arranca el gran partidazo!!! ...  ... pero ojo Manolo! lo más importante ocurre en Uol estriiii!!!! ni stress ni gripe ...nada puede parar al ESEPE!
> 
> Dow 8,485.68 +75.03 (0.89%)
> S&P 500  915.36  +11.56 (1.28%)
> Nasdaq 1,751.12 -3.00 (-0.17%)



A mi como no me gusta el futbol salvo cuando juega la selección española en un mundial o una eurocopa (con 3-5 partidos cada 2 años ya tengo bastante  ) voy a preparar el partido para mañana, el bolsístico se entiende.


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

OCNF he comprado algunas a 1.67USD, no creo que bajen + de 1.63USD ... he leido el acuerdo 424B2


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 May 2009)

Pero esta mierda por que sube *SIEMPRE*? No se supone que deberia caer a veces...aunque sea por darle un poco de emocion al asunto?


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

He comprado algunas + a 1.62USD ...


----------



## Hank Scorpio (6 May 2009)

> Pero esta mierda por que sube SIEMPRE? No se supone que deberia caer a veces...aunque sea por darle un poco de emocion al asunto?



Apolo me da que hasta la MM200 que esta en 955 nada de nada, tiene una dirección clara


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Confio que EVIDENTE haya vendido sus CITis a buen precio, quizás mañana lleguen a los 4.25USD, mission completed!


----------



## Kujire (6 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi como no me gusta el futbol salvo cuando juega la selección española en un mundial o una eurocopa (con 3-5 partidos cada 2 años ya tengo bastante  ) voy a preparar el partido para mañana, el bolsístico se entiende.



... yo practico el mismo deporte que la Longoria o la Pakaky


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ... yo practico el mismo deporte que la Longoria o la Pakaky



Pues ahora me he quedado con la duda de si esto es la sección Cosmopolitan del hilo o una indirecta


----------



## Kujire (6 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ahora me he quedado con la duda de si esto es la sección Cosmopolitan del hilo o una indirecta



ainss ....el Basket ...


----------



## Wataru_ (6 May 2009)

Bloomberg TV: The Best rally of Wall Street History!!!
CNN: Una oportunidad única e irrepetible!!!
Fox: Crisis, What Crisis? Buy, Buy, Buy!!!

Creo que han leído esto...


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ainss ....el Basket ...



Desde luego tienen buena planta las dos si... o iban los tiros por otro lado?


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

A mi la pataky,,, no la veo sexy, prefiero a las mujeres morenas con los ojos color miel.


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

APOLO el mercado NYSE te está esperando... ALTA VOLATILIDAD en segundos... lo que estabas buscando... dejate de GAMESAS... lo tu necesitas es operar en USA!

CTIC --- BUSCA Y YA VERAS!


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

WARNING!!!! Kujire... C se está desinflando!!!!!


----------



## Kujire (6 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bloomberg TV: The Best rally of Wall Street History!!!
> CNN: Una oportunidad única e irrepetible!!!
> Fox: Crisis, What Crisis? Buy, Buy, Buy!!!
> 
> Creo que han leído esto...


----------



## Kujire (6 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> WARNING!!!! Kujire... C se está desinflando!!!!!



DP ... les vas a dar un ataque ... un poco de tranquilidad, está subiendo un 13% hoy, eso no lo consigues en un deposito en el banco


----------



## Kujire (6 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... STREESSSSSS*

rumores de que GS, MS y JPM no necesitan capital


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 May 2009)

Jodido lo tiene el barca,preveo luto en el foro mañana...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Jodido lo tiene el barca,preveo luto en el foro mañana...



O fiesta


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> APOLO el mercado NYSE te está esperando... ALTA VOLATILIDAD en segundos... lo que estabas buscando... dejate de GAMESAS... lo tu necesitas es operar en USA!
> 
> CTIC --- BUSCA Y YA VERAS!



Si no te digo que no tenga su gracia...

CITIGROUP INC	3,763 $ 21:46 Up 0,453 *(13,69%)*


pero creo que mi corazon no lo aguantaria,hay que nacer con el don


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Jodido lo tiene el barca,preveo luto en el foro mañana...



para nada, chaval


----------



## Hank Scorpio (6 May 2009)

Cell Therapeutics, Inc.
(NasdaqCM: CTIC)

1.27 0.64 (101.59%) 3:59pm ET


----------



## Kujire (6 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

Para la posteridad .... hasta el NQ se animó al final

Dow 8,513.72 +103.07 (1.23%)
S&P 500  919.43  +15.63 (1.73%)
Nasdaq 1,759.10 +4.98 (0.28%)

Resultados de Cisco mejor de lo esperados y sube en el after, mira que hemos hablado de ella DP si es que donde ponemos el ojo,.... 

News Corp (la empresa para la que trabaja Aznar) presenta unos resultados peor de lo esperados peeeeero "sube en el after" hoy dá igual ... todo es alegría, fiesta!!! (que poca memoria tiene el inversoh...)

os dejo un video de Octubre 08 ... para los nostálgicos

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cWO8bq96byw&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cWO8bq96byw&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si no te digo que no tenga su gracia...
> 
> CITIGROUP INC	3,763 $ 21:46 Up 0,453 *(13,69%)*
> 
> ...



Es CTIC , NO CONFUNDIR CON C de CITIGROUP! :


----------



## sapito (6 May 2009)

*Presentación y ayuda*

Hola hamij@s,
llevo bastante tiempo siguiendo el hilo porque estoy "iniciándome en el tema".
Se agradece leer vuestras conversaciones y opiniones sobre el mercado.

Como estoy un poco pez... agradecería que me expliqueis la diferencia entre las siguientes operaciones a tiempo real, que estoy a punto de contratar. 
No entiendo los de 1 o 5 posiciones. Y no sé si lo del streaming elimina el slippage... Os pongo el texto y gracias por adelantado.



> 1. Tiempo Real
> 1. Tiempo Real con Mejor posición de compra/venta.
> 1. Persona Física: 6 €/mes+IVA
> 2. Persona Jurídica: 18 €/mes+IVA
> ...




Y ya que me presento, apuesta de novato.
He estado mirando Iberia, me parece que si sube un poco coge muy buena pinta...


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Bienvenido/a!

Lo mejor es tiempo real con posis, en algunos brokers, de condonan el precio, dependiendo del numero de op efectuadas.

RT4 va muy bien y son muy transparentes.

IBERIA es arriesgado, pero al igual que en USA, las AEROL. están recuperandose de las bajadas, GRIPE A.

Saludos!
DP


----------



## sapito (6 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Bienvenido/a!
> 
> Lo mejor es tiempo real con posis, en algunos brokers, de condonan el precio, dependiendo del numero de op efectuadas.
> 
> ...



Hola, efectivamente me las condonan, estoy con RT4.
Pero lo de las posiciones, qué significa? Que solo hay tiempo real para una o 5 posiciones? Perdón si m pongo un poco pesado!!!


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> WARNING!!!! Kujire... C se está desinflando!!!!!



C tiene una resistencia de largo plazo en 3.76 y otra bastante fuerte en 3.93, es muy dificil que pase esas dos resistencias a la primera sin corregir un poco.

Además el nivel de 3.76 fue el máximo de marzo y luego intento pasarlo en abril pero volvió a caerse, en bolsa a la cuarta va la vencida, hay que dejar que pase unos cuantos días corrigiendo y si vuelve pasarlo cerrando por encima es muy probable que esta sea la buena.

De ahí tendría recorrido hasta 6.17 sin obstáculos, una buena entrada donde las haya


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

5 POSIS es mejor para "bichear"


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Kujire... he juntado 10.000acc de los piratas de OCNF, a 1.55 , 1.61 y 1.67USD


----------



## Kujire (6 May 2009)

Juas que Día tenemos mañana!!! los STRESS-TEST..... con la emoción de lo que pasará en el after.....

Ademas la sorpresa de AIG... 


y sabéis quién presenta TAMBIÉN MAÑANA resultados????????????


La única

La estrella

La bonita​
General Motors​


----------



## tonuel (6 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Juas que Día tenemos mañana!!! los STRESS-TEST..... con la emoción de lo que pasará en el after.....



Yo sólo se que el dow ha cerrado en los 8512 puntos... :o



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 May 2009)

el ibex está a punto de caramelo


----------



## Kujire (6 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... he juntado 10.000acc de los piratas de OCNF, a 1.55 , 1.61 y 1.67USD



ten cuidado con RON DP

por cierto le he echado un ojo a DAC ... y tiene mucha chicha es de las que me gustan, ... está en la bancarrota, que tal si nos hacemos con unos barquitos DP? creo que es mejor que comprarles acciones... y hasta les hacemos un favor. Ya tengo deberes que hacer para el finde

vaya! y el Barça acaba de empatar ...


----------



## tonuel (6 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> vaya! y el Barça acaba de empatar ...




Iniesta es mi pastor... 











Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (6 May 2009)

Don Pepito... Ojala te salga redondo el tema. Personalmente una empresa con 5 empleados que cotiza ... no entra en mi margen de riesgo.

Mañana va a ser un día emocionante si... ¿Habrán jugado a ir filtrándonos unos resultados de los test peores de los esperado para hacer parecer buenos a unos resultados malos?. Si es así Chapo... a muchos, entre los que me incluyo nos la han colado.

Lo bueno de estos momentos son la gran experiencia que nos aportan ¿Cuántas más recesiones así viviremos? Yo seguro que muchas más 

Buenas noches a todos, descansad para mañana.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 May 2009)

tonuel, teneis que saber que en valencia vais a morir

mi padre dixit


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ten cuidado con RON DP
> 
> por cierto le he echado un ojo a DAC ... y tiene mucha chicha es de las que me gustan, ... está en la bancarrota, que tal si nos hacemos con unos barquitos DP? creo que es mejor que comprarles acciones... y hasta les hacemos un favor. Ya tengo deberes que hacer para el finde
> 
> vaya! y el Barça acaba de empatar ...




Como no me llego a tiempo el pasaje para DRYSHIP, me he embarcado con esta tripulación GRIEGA, dicen que comparten oficinas con DRYSHIP.... DRYS se ha desmarcado muy rapidamente.

Veremos si la supuesta dilución afecta a la cot.... si toca de nuevo 1.00USD compraré + ... esos barcos tienen que transportar cualquier cosa algún día!

:


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 May 2009)

Bueno,bueno...este si que es el autentico HOMBRE


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Iniesta es mi pastor...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coño,has puesto la misma foto que yo


----------



## hugolp (6 May 2009)

Aquí dejo dicho: La semana que viene las bolsas caeran (el Dow seguro). Se ha acabado el bear market rally.

DISCLAIMER: No tengo ni guarra de bolsa, así que es poco recomendable hacerme caso.


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Opsss... tengo que estar pendiente del POP, llevo 1000 CDFs a 6,40€ ... con tanta alegria... mañana el IBEX se apunta de nuevo!


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2009)

DonPepito

¿como ves a azkoyen?


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 May 2009)

tonuel, yo lo que he visto 3 CLAROS penalties no pitados..... todos a favor de los azules


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel, yo lo que he visto 3 CLAROS penalties no pitados..... todos a favor de los azules



mas chasco seran cuando pierdan con el manchester


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Os dejo una pista... TUBOS REUNIDOS... esta agencia JPMORGAN ha comprado, algo se está preparando en el mundo de los tubos... FUSIONES: TUB-TRG ?

*JPM MA +113.039 0 TOTAL ACUMULADOS: 113.039*


----------



## tonuel (6 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel, teneis que saber que en valencia vais a morir
> 
> mi padre dixit




Da igual..., no soy avaricioso... 




ApoloCreed dijo:


> Coño,has puesto la misma foto que yo




*Hay que tener fe...*



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (6 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel, yo lo que he visto 3 CLAROS penalties no pitados..... todos a favor de los azules




Si no lo pitan no es penalti... 


Edito:

Pues yo lo que no he visto es el gol en directo... estaba en la cocina ahogando las penas... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> DonPepito
> 
> ¿como ves a azkoyen?



Tengo que echarle un vistazo... pero hoy BSN ha comprado:

IBS MA 27.400 29.300 -1.900
*BSN MA 20.311 0 20.311*
DBS MA 9.900 0 9.900
GGV BA 8.543 10.911 -2.368
BBVA VL 1.500 0 1.500
RT4 MA 90 1.165 -1.075
BBVA BI 0 2.000 -2.000
EUP MA 0 4.113 -4.113
CAI BA 0 2.094 -2.094
IBS BA 0 1.506 -1.506
FND MA 0 655 -655
NOR BI 0 600 -600
MVR MA 0 8.400 -8.400
BCV MA 0 7.000 -7.000

Titulos Acumulados: 67.744


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si no lo pitan no es penalti...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



¿eres catalino?


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Os dejo una pista... TUBOS REUNIDOS... esta agencia JPMORGAN ha comprado, algo se está preparando en el mundo de los tubos... FUSIONES: TUB-TRG ?
> 
> *JPM MA +113.039 0 TOTAL ACUMULADOS: 113.039*



Apasionante mundo el de los tubos

JPM es de fiar??


----------



## tonuel (6 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿eres catalino?



No, pero soy del barsa desde que nací... ya lo llevaba en la sangre, defecto de fábrica... 

*Y esta noche subidón...* 










Por cierto... voy a ver si me centro que mañana quiero operar... ¿A cómo están las gamesas...?



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

Puede tener recorrido, desde su min de 2,39€ .... pero tiene poco free float en el mercado, la tendré vigilada.... hoy SOS ha pegado la subida que venia insinuando diás atrás.

Como está ahora el smallcap se pueden generar +plusvalías que con acc del ibex35, VERTICE, TUB, TRG, NHH, FAES, SOS...

Siempre lo he dicho, a los pocos millonarios que conozco, han generado su patrimonio en parte con pelotazos del MC.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2009)

joder, joder

tonuel, viviendo en valencia y del barca...bluf


----------



## tonuel (6 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> joder, joder
> 
> tonuel, viviendo en valencia y del barca...bluf



:o

Pregúntale a mi padre por qué cojones se fué a estudiar allí... :o



Saludos


----------



## percebo (6 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Iniesta es mi pastor...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada me puede faltar, espera que voy a por otra copa....


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2009)

TUB, me ha dado pocas plusv... por mi temor... me salí antes del pelotazo... pero con TRG, voy a mantener hasta el viernes.

REE ... voy a llamar a BSN, yo estimo que mañana / viernes, nos pueden dar la alegria!

TEC.REU. se ha escapado, como siempre suele hacer, muy sigilosamente.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 May 2009)

tonuel, mi padre me esta diciendo que vaya con el a valencia, a ver al barsa-athletic, que si no vende la entrada.... igual voy porque parece que hay conciertos buenos y tal.... quien sabe


----------



## tonuel (6 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TUB, me ha dado pocas plusv... por mi temor... me salí antes del pelotazo... pero con TRG, voy a mantener hasta el viernes.
> 
> REE ... voy a llamar a BSN, yo estimo que mañana / viernes, nos pueden dar la alegria!
> 
> TEC.REU. se ha escapado, como siempre suele hacer, muy sigilosamente.



DP... ¿cómo ve usted en el ibex para mañana...? :



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 May 2009)

mucho os gustan las empresas vascas del metal...


----------



## tonuel (6 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel, mi padre me esta diciendo que vaya con el a valencia, a ver al barsa-athletic, que si no vende la entrada.... igual voy porque parece que hay conciertos buenos y tal.... quien sabe



Los conciertos bien... pero si quieres ver jugar al Athletic mejor que no vengas... 


Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Puede tener recorrido, desde su min de 2,39€ .... pero tiene poco free float en el mercado, la tendré vigilada.... hoy SOS ha pegado la subida que venia insinuando diás atrás.
> 
> Como está ahora el smallcap se pueden generar +plusvalías que con acc del ibex35, VERTICE, TUB, TRG, NHH, FAES, SOS...
> 
> Siempre lo he dicho, a los pocos millonarios que conozco, han generado su patrimonio en parte con pelotazos del MC.



FAES la veo un poco desactivada en volumen y sin resitencia a la vista puede ser peligroso

NHH, ¿aún tiene potencial para seguir subiendo más?.Supongo que nada indica lo contrario, ¿no?


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Los conciertos bien... pero si quieres ver jugar al Athletic mejor que no vengas...
> 
> 
> Saludos



a mi el pan y circo me da igual, seria por dar una alegria la viejo...


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel, mi padre me esta diciendo que vaya con el a valencia, a ver al barsa-athletic, que si no vende la entrada.... igual voy porque parece que hay conciertos buenos y tal.... quien sabe



joder, no sé que equipo desearía que ganara


----------



## tonuel (6 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> a mi el pan y circo me da igual, seria por dar una alegria la viejo...



Pues vente y se la das, merece la pena... 

Yo la verdad es que no se ni que dia juegan... con esto de la liga y la champions... 



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (6 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> joder, no sé que equipo desearía que ganara



No te cortes, abre un hilo sobre el tema, en política, claro.


----------



## invaco (6 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel, mi padre me esta diciendo que vaya con el a valencia, a ver al barsa-athletic, que si no vende la entrada.... igual voy porque parece que hay conciertos buenos y tal.... quien sabe



Pues si la vende, conozco a uno que se la pagaría bien.


----------



## awai (6 May 2009)

Uf que subidon... y no por el IBEX sino por el BARÇA!!!!!!
Alguna recomendación de entrada rápida mañana?
Ahora tengo demasiada adrenalina en el cuerpo como para pensar ^__^


----------



## tonuel (6 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Uf que subidon... y no por el IBEX sino por el BARÇA!!!!!!
> Alguna recomendación de entrada rápida mañana?



*GAMESA*


Subidón de los buenos... 



Saludos


----------



## awai (6 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *GAMESA*
> 
> 
> Subidón de los buenos...
> ...



Jajaja no me mientas que ahora tengo el dedo feliz


----------



## Speculo (6 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *GAMESA*
> 
> 
> Subidón de los buenos...
> ...



No me seas Nelson, que el tío juega con pasta de verdad 

Aunque ahora que lo dices...


----------



## Speculo (6 May 2009)

De todas formas, para el que tenga el dedo rápido y los nervios de acero:

Afirma -- compra: 0,32/0,33 -- objetivo: 0,38 -- plazo: ni cuatro horas



Ya me escribís por lo de la comisión.


----------



## Kujire (6 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... GM*

El cuidador del DOW JONES avisa



> Si el gobierno dá más pasta a GM o si GM va a la bancarrota .... GM será ELIMINADA: del DOW JONES INDEX


----------



## awai (6 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> De todas formas, para el que tenga el dedo rápido y los nervios de acero:
> 
> Afirma -- compra: 0,32/0,33 -- objetivo: 0,38 -- plazo: ni cuatro horas
> 
> ...



0,33*40000=13200 €
0,38*40000=15200 €
Comisiones + canon ponle unos 150€ (lo sé, tengo que cambiar de broker)
beneficio antes de impuestos 1850€
cual es tu comisión por asegurarme que eso pasa? ^__^


----------



## percebo (6 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> 0,33*40000=13200 €
> 0,38*40000=15200 €
> Comisiones + canon ponle unos 150€ (lo sé, tengo que cambiar de broker)
> beneficio antes de impuestos 1850€
> cual es tu comisión por asegurarme que eso pasa? ^__^



No tengo ni idea de si el comprar acciones reales tiene alguna ventaja real en operativa a muy corto plazo, pero yo te recomendaría mirar el operar con cfd´s, desde luego en interdin no se pagan esas cantidades ni de coña, y mira que me parecen un robo. Si no me equivoco para una compra de ese tipo te saldría por unos 21 leuros de comision. Yo mañana no opero, sufro trastorno blaugrana.


----------



## awai (7 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de si el comprar acciones reales tiene alguna ventaja real en operativa a muy corto plazo, pero yo te recomendaría mirar el operar con cfd´s, desde luego en interdin no se pagan esas cantidades ni de coña, y mira que me parecen un robo. Si no me equivoco para una compra de ese tipo te saldría por unos 21 leuros de comision. Yo mañana no opero, sufro trastorno blaugrana.



Prometo que en Agosto, en cuanto vuelva de dublin, aprendo a manejar los cdf´s y eso de ponerse a corto y alguna cosilla mas que he ido leyendo.
Lo que pasas que ahora no tengo mucho tiempo para andar mirándolo y dándome de alta en sitios y demás, y como lo unico que tengo es mi sistemita para tontos (que ultimamente tampoco puedo mirar) y lo que voy viendo en el chart, y en este y algun otro foro pues por eso entro un ratillo para matar el gusanillo 

Por cierto, lo de Iniesta.... si tuviera una empresa comparia sus acciones solo por lo de hoy


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 May 2009)

Para empezar el dia con optimismo (bueno,para algunos),ya que no creo que hayan muchos mas post hasta las 9...
Vaya crack que es el "morenito"...


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tgPXJh1NZng&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tgPXJh1NZng&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Claca (7 May 2009)

Qué partido señores, sufriendo hasta el último momento. Igualito que mantener unos cortos estos días, si bien al final ha merecido la pena. Algunas chaquetas teriman pesando más que otras; tarde o temprano el equipo bajista volverá a meter sus goles certificando caídas espectaculares :o

Mientras, en sus islas en el pacífico, los japoneses celebran la victoria del barça con una subidita de nada, a estas horas suman 397.12 o lo que es lo mismo, un 4.42% más.


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

Pufff... Abengoa se merece unos cortos... :



Saludos


----------



## Claca (7 May 2009)

Buenos días!

Abrimos en 9.292,20, si bien ahora la cosa está así 9.277,10 +48,10 +0,52%. Los valores que más tiran del carro:

ABENGOA, S.A. 15,65 +5,03%  
CRITERIA CAIXACORP, S.A. 2,99 +3,10%  
OBRASCON HUARTE LAIN, S.A. 11,67 +2,37%  
GAMESA CORPORACION TECNOLOGICA, S.A. 15,95 +1,72% 

Los que lastran:

FOMENTO DE CONSTR. Y CONTRATAS S.A. 28,95 -0,10%  
ACERINOX, S.A. 11,94 -0,25%  
INDUSTRIA DE DISENO TEXTIL, S.A. (INDITEX) 32,95  -0,51%  
BOLSAS Y MERCADOS ESPANOLES S.A. 22,44 -2,73% 

Suerte a todos!


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pufff... Abengoa se merece unos cortos... :



*[Modo entrenamiento on]*


Corto en Abengoa a 15,80€... (9:13 horas)






*[Modo entrenamiento off]*


Ya me queda menos para el debut... 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

Dentro de Inditex a 33


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *[Modo entrenamiento on]*
> 
> Corto en Abengoa a 15,80€... (9:13 horas)



Si quieres cortos para hoy te recomiendo BME.


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Dentro de Inditex a 33



Tú siempre vas corto ¿Aquí también?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 May 2009)

Apolo, ¿estás viendo las Gamesas?

Las volviste a malvender.


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *GAMESA*
> 
> 
> Subidón de los buenos...




yalodeciayo... :o



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Tú siempre vas corto ¿Aquí también?



No ahora voy largo,los cortos pasaron a mejor vida


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

REE, hoy está reaccionando por fin.

TRG, ahí vamos!

POP... aguantando el corto... 

Ya lo decia yo... las bajadas no se anuncian... y el gob americano ha estado preparando el show desde hace unos días.... una puesta en escena de quitarse el sombrero.


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2009)

A los buenos dias!

(que no lo dije en el anterior post)

Hoy va a ser dia de largos, pero también dia de abrir cortos, y digo abrir no estar cortos. El sabado hay luna llena, hemos subido una burrada y es muy probable que mañana sea el dia elegido para corregir un poco.

Yo a pesar de ir recomendando cortos en algunos valores (hoy también tengo un buen cargamento de ellos) voy largo en MAP y me va estupendamente, las cogí con volumen y al mejor precio posible para entrar ayer por la tarde, aunque tuve la orden metida durante 1 hora más o menos hasta que se ejecutó, fue una de las mejores entradas que he hecho en mi vida, porque al poco se fue volando hacia arriba para no volver al precio de entrada 

Aunque es un valor un poco aburrido, sacarle 10 cts. en una tarde y media mañana ya es todo un logro.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

Largo en Iberdrola a 6,10 me siento una gacelilla de tres al cuarto


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2009)

Aquí mi cargamento de cortos para hoy:

ACS.MC Cortos 37.12. Stop 37.57 (0.45)
BME.MC Cortos 23.03. Stop 23.53 (0.50)
ELE.MC Cortos 16.37. Stop 16.90 (0.53)
IBR.MC Cortos 3.19. Stop 3.24 (0.05). Poco activa.
SAN.MC Cortos 6.96. Stop 7.08 (0.12)
TRE.MC Cortos 27.39. Stop 28.03 (0.64)


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Aquí mi cargamento de cortos para hoy:
> 
> ACS.MC Cortos 37.12. Stop 37.57 (0.45)
> BME.MC Cortos 23.03. Stop 23.53 (0.50)
> ...




SAN está ahora a 7,23€
IBR está a 3,30€


Hoy es para cortos si los quieres dejar más de una semana... con stops amplios por si acaso o sin ellos... :o


digo yo... 


Saludos


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> (que no lo dije en el anterior post)
> 
> Hoy va a ser dia de largos, pero también dia de abrir cortos, y digo abrir no estar cortos. El sabado hay luna llena, hemos subido una burrada y es muy probable que mañana sea el dia elegido para corregir un poco.



Yo estoy esperando que suba algo más para abrirle algún corto al popular o al santander. Quizás coincidiendo con los recortes de WallStreet.

Ayer cerré TRG porque saltó el stop. No se lo tendría que haber puesto al ir con tan pocas acciones, pero bueno. Hoy ha tocado ya los 2,29, que era el máximo al que esperaba que fueran a llegar estos tubos. Aquí van a empezar a soltar ya y un buen precio de venta por stop pueden ser los 2,24. Evidentemente, y esto va por DonPepito, todo lo que sea seguir subiendo, bienvenido sea 

Mulder, de los cortos que has puesto, yo quitaría a BME. Está muy fuerte y hoy, habiendo pagado dividendo, mira dónde está ya.


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> SAN está ahora a 7,23€
> IBR está a 3,30€
> 
> Hoy es para cortos si los quieres dejar más de una semana... con stops amplios por si acaso o sin ellos... :o
> ...



Pues también, pero es mejor hacer la entrada en el sitio adecuado y no estar aguantando pérdidas a la contra como un leoncio cualquiera. Ya se que muchos niveles de entrada están lejos ahora mismo, pero son los puntos de entrada seguros, es decir, si llegan a esos niveles por lo que sea (digamos que los gringos nos dan la sorpresa y se caen hoy) si entras ahí es muy probable que te vaya bien, de lo contrario no te puedo asegurar nada.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

Sigo de cerca telefonica,si quieren subir el Ibex tendran que tirar de ella,me da un yuyu meterme largo en los bancos...


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Yo estoy esperando que suba algo más para abrirle algún corto al popular o al santander. Quizás coincidiendo con los recortes de WallStreet.




Acuérdese de mi HF cuando lo vea... la unión hace la fuerza... 


El ibex ahora en los 9350 puntos... ya ves... :o




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

Cintra si no pasa de 4,5 es carne de cortos.


----------



## Tupper (7 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bloomberg TV: The Best rally of Wall Street History!!!
> CNN: Una oportunidad única e irrepetible!!!
> Fox: Crisis, What Crisis? Buy, Buy, Buy!!!
> 
> Creo que han leído esto...



Grrmph! :

Buenos días a todos.


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

Por cierto. *BBVA*, del que no hablo mucho últimamente, pero que sigue siendo mi valor "predilecto" (todos tenemos uno), le veo a 7 euros (aprox. luego subo un gráfico) casi que desde que empiece a caer hoy mismo o mañana. 

En esos niveles puede rebotar muchísimo, hasta los 9 o 9,30 , coincidiendo con el escenario superalcista del amigo pepon. Pero esto será otro capítulo.

El principal problema que yo le veo a esto es que si no corrige hoy o maña, a mí ya me rompen todos los esquemas. Y ya no vale eso que dicen de que la caída también fue brutal para sacar argumentos que apoyen la subida porque no es cierto.


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Acuérdese de mi HF cuando lo vea... la unión hace la fuerza...
> 
> 
> El ibex ahora en los 9350 puntos... ya ves... :o
> ...



Déjale. Va a tocar lo 9.400 en una hora. No pasa nada.


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cintra si no pasa de 4,5 es carne de cortos.



4,51€... pero sigue siendo carne de cortos..., el problema es el timing... 



Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2009)

Don Pepito

AZK subiendo un casi un 3% ahora mismo


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Don Pepito
> 
> AZK subiendo un casi un 3% ahora mismo



Esta mañana estaba +5% :o

voy a ver que tal ....


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

Esto es soltar papel y lo demás son tonterías:

SAN
BSN MA 888.675 3.189.670 -2.300.995
BSN VL 60.000 3.267.759 -3.207.759


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Déjale. Va a tocar lo 9.400 en una hora. No pasa nada.



Muchos ejpertos iban hablando del techo de esta farsa en los 10.000 del ibex... ya veremos... :o




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

Howard dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> De expansión:
> 
> ...



No. Demasiado tarde. Van a atrapar a unos cuantos con la fecha de salida de esos ETFs, ya lo verás.


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

Howard dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> De expansión:
> 
> ...





Que gran noticia..., más refuerzos... 




Speculo dijo:


> No. Demasiado tarde. *Van a atrapar a unos cuantos con la fecha de salida de esos ETFs*, ya lo verás.




Por... :



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 May 2009)

a los buenos dias chavales,algun dia se acabara este subir y subir? por ahi se comenta que no hay resistencias hasta los 9800 ,no he tenido tiempo de mirar grafico pero me da que no llegaremos,esperando al entorno de los 9400 para meter cortos
saludos


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Muchos ejpertos iban hablando del techo de esta farsa en los 10.000 del ibex... ya veremos... :o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



11.000 del Ibex y 1.050 del S&P. 

Y llegaremos ahí, pero esta semana toca enseñar el caramelo a los que no se han atrevido a entrar. 
Mucho papel que soltar para tan poco dinero. Hacen falta incentivos jugosos.


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

LLevo observando desde el rally ... que las AGENCIAS del SAN, suelen soltar papel... aprovechando que las nuevas gacelas alimentan sus ventas.

Solo las he visto nerviosas desde finales de febrero hasta el 6 de marzo...

EDITO: Fecha correcta.


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> 11.000 del Ibex y 1.050 del S&P.
> 
> Y llegaremos ahí, pero esta semana toca enseñar el caramelo a los que no se han atrevido a entrar.
> Mucho papel que soltar para tan poco dinero. Hacen falta incentivos jugosos.




Yo creo que será un poco antes de los 11.000..., me irá la vida en ello... :




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

¿Son aqui las plusvalias?


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Por... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Esto va a caer desde hoy/mañana hasta el lunes/martes. Incluso puede que el martes haya un minicrack y el miércoles/jueves se extienda mientras los tiburones acaparan papel. Justo lo que quieren para la entrada de más pardillos.

Los ETFs van a salir justo cuando esto vaya a pegar otro subidón y va a quedarse ahí pillado hasta el apuntador.

Y esto, que lo va a ver cualquiera, se va a permitir en nuestro mercado con una impunidad absoluta.

Y si no, el tiempo.


----------



## Tupper (7 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Apolo, ¿estás viendo las Gamesas?
> 
> Las volviste a malvender.



Lo de Apolo con GAM es una relación amor-odio.


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Esto va a caer desde hoy/mañana hasta el lunes/martes. Incluso puede que el martes haya un minicrack y el miércoles/jueves se extienda mientras los tiburones acaparan papel. Justo lo que quieren para la entrada de más pardillos.




¿Un minicrack...? eso huele bien... 




Speculo dijo:


> Los ETFs van a salir justo cuando esto vaya a pegar otro subidón y va a quedarse ahí pillado hasta el apuntador.
> 
> Y esto, que lo va a ver cualquiera, se va a permitir en nuestro mercado con una impunidad absoluta.
> 
> Y si no, el tiempo.




De alguien tienen que salir nuestras plusvalias... :



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

Ahora ya empieza a ser buen momento para vender hasta los calzoncillos.

No, en serio, ya no subimos mucho más hoy.

Mulder ¿Te ha quedado algún stop vivo??


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ahora ya empieza a ser buen momento para vender hasta los calzoncillos.




*No me jodas...* :


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Vendidos mis TUBITOS a 2,28€ entrada en 2,03€ ----- 1.250€ pá los masajes!

TRG... todavía tiene recorrido... me las quitan de las manos....


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Vendidos mis TUBITOS a 2,28€ entrada en 2,03€ ----- 1.250€ pá los masajes!
> 
> TRG... todavía tiene recorrido... *me las quitan de las manos...*




Si... como los pisos... :o



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Vendidos mis TUBITOS a 2,28€ entrada en 2,03€ ----- 1.250€ pá los masajes!
> 
> TRG... todavía tiene recorrido... me las quitan de las manos....



Buena venta 



tonuel dijo:


> Si... como los pisos... :o


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Si, el mejor consuelo de DP... que los últimos centimos se los lleve... APOLO! 

No en serio... hay que ser muy cauteloso y garantizar los beneficios... los STOPs... no siempre saltan en momento apropiado!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 May 2009)

cargando cortos en 9350f ,han echo una minisubida salta-stops de cortos hace unos minutos y han llegado hasta ahi para bajar rapidamente...a mi plin desde que opero sin stops soy mucho mas feliche


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ahora ya empieza a ser buen momento para vender hasta los calzoncillos.
> 
> No, en serio, ya no subimos mucho más hoy.
> 
> Mulder ¿Te ha quedado algún stop vivo??



Pero si estoy largo :

Por cierto, como MAP llegue a 2.35 y/o lo supere se va a disparar muy fuerte, dejará de ser un valor tranquilo.


----------



## pyn (7 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Vendidos mis TUBITOS a 2,28€ entrada en 2,03€ ----- 1.250€ pá los masajes!
> 
> TRG... todavía tiene recorrido... me las quitan de las manos....



10.000€ en la misma cesta es mucho riesgo no? :O.

Felicidades!


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2009)

pyn dijo:


> 10.000€ en la misma cesta es mucho riesgo no? :O.
> 
> Felicidades!



El riesgo no lo tiene la inversión sino el inversor, coge a un Apolo cualquiera con 1000 € y tendrá más riesgo allí donde invierta que DP con 10.000 €


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 May 2009)

Parece que los resultados que Repsol anunciará mañana van a ser buenos.

Es decir, menos malos de lo esperado.


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Depende... en los chicharros, suelo invertir poco... prefiero el riesgo a que el banco maneje mi dinero por un 3-5% al año.

Gracias por las felicitaciones, tengo la espinita de REE, nos tiene que dar unas buenas plusvalías!

ENEGAS, esta mañana se me ha escapado... han hecho unas barridas de stops, estos dos últimos días.

EDITO: Info complentaria.


----------



## malospelos3 (7 May 2009)

*Trading en tubitos*

Los analistas de Inversis Banco proponen hoy una operación de trading en Tubacex consistente en entrar en torno a los 2,63 euros (2,67 euros máximo) y salida en los 2,71 euros (2,89 euros máximo) estableciendo un stop de pérdidas en los 2,54 euros.


INFORME


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 May 2009)

corto en 3394 ...amos a ver si sale bien


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero si estoy largo :
> 
> Por cierto, como MAP llegue a 2.35 y/o lo supere se va a disparar muy fuerte, dejará de ser un valor tranquilo.



No sé. Me parecía haber te leído una lista de valores para ponerte corto hace unas horas. Pensaba que estabas metido en ellos. Por eso lo decía.


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No sé. Me parecía haber te leído una lista de valores para ponerte corto hace unas horas. Pensaba que estabas metido en ellos. Por eso lo decía.



Ninguno ha llegado al nivel de entrada (excepto BME, pero se escapó en la apertura), si el mercado estuviera bajando es probable que si hubieran llegado, pero esos niveles están puestos ex-profeso para eso, si el mercado baja llegarán de lo contrario no.

edito: MAP ya ha llegado a 2.35, se prepara la fiesta.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

Vendidas las Iberdrola a 6.16


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ninguno ha llegado al nivel de entrada (excepto BME, pero se escapó en la apertura), si el mercado estuviera bajando es probable que si hubieran llegado, pero esos niveles están puestos ex-profeso para eso, si el mercado baja llegarán de lo contrario no.
> 
> edito: MAP ya ha llegado a 2.35, se prepara la fiesta.




Si, los 9400 y el ibex subiendo un 2%... menudo fiestón... 



Saludos


----------



## Perchas (7 May 2009)

Una pregunta: ¿vosotros los asiduos, vivís del estraperlo de la bolsa?, veo que sois unos buenos Tigueritos difíciles de embaucar.

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Mckensy (7 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si, los 9400 y el ibex subiendo un 2%... menudo fiestón...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos




Para mi si  Mis queridas NHH siguen y siguen. +56% 


Piensa en el Barça hombre, tenemos las suerte de los campeones.

Por cierto, a no ser que los stress test sean excepcionalmente buenos creo que vienen dias rojos. No me creo llegar a los 9800 sin una buena corrección pero bueno ya sabemos como es esto.


saludos.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (7 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si, los 9400 y el ibex subiendo un 2%... menudo fiestón...



Orgía de dinero iogan 

Todas esas inyecciones de dinero a algún lado tenían que ir 

Visto lo visto estoy con Pepón, subirá y subirá y subirá.

Ahora bien, hace tiempo leí que no había nada mejor que todo el mundo estuviera vendido para que la bolsa subiera a lo bestia, pero también es cierto que si todo el mundo está comprado va a ser muy divertido el batacazo cuando llegue


----------



## Mckensy (7 May 2009)

Por cierto, veo que Endesa ha vuelto a pegar el subidon, se está cercando al precio objetivo (17,80). La subida de hoy de Gas Natural rompiendo los 12,89 también es muy buena señal siempre que la confirme en el cierre.

TRE parece querer ir a por los 32 aunque creo que va a tener alguna correción fuerte en breve.

Salu2.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2009)

¿que ha pasado con ENDESA?

+107%


----------



## Tupper (7 May 2009)

Perchas dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿vosotros los asiduos, vivís del estraperlo de la bolsa?, veo que sois unos buenos Tigueritos difíciles de embaucar.
> 
> Gracias por adelantado



No. 

Del mercado negro de Relenza y Tamiflú. 

La bolsa es un hobby.


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 May 2009)

tonuel, el dia no ha acabado,


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 May 2009)

caf a 299, uf!


----------



## Mckensy (7 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿que ha pasado con ENDESA?
> 
> +107%



Dónde lo miras??? jajaja, ojalá tuviera esa subida


----------



## Gamu (7 May 2009)

Mckensy dijo:


> Por cierto, veo que Endesa ha vuelto a pegar el subidon, se está cercando al precio objetivo (17,80). La subida de hoy de Gas Natural rompiendo los 12,89 también es muy buena señal siempre que la confirme en el cierre.
> 
> TRE parece querer ir a por los 32 aunque creo que va a tener alguna correción fuerte en breve.
> 
> Salu2.



yo vendi gas natural ayer, y hoy podría haber ganado más. Pero saqué unas jugosas plusvalias de 700 eurinis , y no me cuadran los resultados que presentaron ayer. No tiene tan buenos fundamentales como dicen.

Fenosa ganó 506 millones (incluyendo plusvalias en cepsa de 264 millones), y en las cuentas de G.N solo han contado un mes del beneficio de fenosa, o sea 170 millones.

Eso quiere decir que el beneficio recurrente de G.N solo ha sido de 183 millones (353 presentados - 170 que provienen de fenosa)!!! bajadón brutal! 

Si descontamos las plusvalias de cepsa, el grupo conjunto ganaria unos 242+183= 425 millones de euros en el primer trimestre (invierno) donde más gas y energia se gasta. Este año no van a llegar a 1500 millones de beneficio. PER entre 8 o 9 a cotizacion actual.

Teniendo en cuenta que el ritmo de consumo de gas bajó el primer trimestre un 17% y el de electricidad un 7,5% (noticia del 5 de abril, publicada en este mismo foro). Lo más probable es que sus fundamentales se deterioren todavía mas...

Están inflando el valor, el precio objetivo no pasa de 12 euros...


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

AKZ, llevo observandola durante la mañana, muy poca liquidez, apenas hay cruces, ha comprado BSN MA, si quieres puedes entrar, pero con poco capital, es mi opinión.

*PD: He comprado 1000acc a 3,45€ para ver como cierra!
*

Descripción Titulos Compra Titulos Venta DIferencia C/V
*BSN MA 33.333 2.500 30.833*
GGV BA 28.859 25.512 3.347
MVR MA 4.680 1.800 2.880
IBS BA 1.600 0 1.600
ACF MA 1.500 0 1.500
ZAR MA 1.000 0 1.000
BIN MA 1.000 0 1.000
RT4 MA 971 0 971
NOR BI 500 0 500
BBVA VL 400 0 400
CAI BI 382 0 382
CAI BA 285 2.000 -1.715
IMV VL 0 1.500 -1.500
BTO MA 0 5.905 -5.905
NDK VL 0 14.700 -14.700
WRG MA 0 8.393 -8.393
IBS MA 0 11.200 -11.200
BBVA BI 0 1.000 -1.000

Titulos Acumulados: 74.510


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2009)

DP

¿has visto SPS?, lleva una escalada terrible


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 May 2009)

abriendo otro corto en 9420 ...vamos alla!


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2009)

Mckensy dijo:


> Dónde lo miras??? jajaja, ojalá tuviera esa subida



en yahoo finanzas

era un error, pero que sustos te da...


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

SPS, me dio entrada en 0,85€ hace un par de días, pero no la he vuelto a mirar, desde la presentación de resultados, peor de lo esperado, parece que cualquier chicharro es bueno para especular!


----------



## Mckensy (7 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> yo vendi gas natural ayer, y hoy podría haber ganado más. Pero saqué unas jugosas plusvalias de 700 eurinis , y no me cuadran los resultados que presentaron ayer. No tiene tan buenos fundamentales como dicen.
> 
> Fenosa ganó 506 millones (incluyendo plusvalias en cepsa de 264 millones), y en las cuentas de G.N solo han contado un mes del beneficio de fenosa, o sea 170 millones.
> 
> ...





Con todos mis respetos basarse ahora en valores en fundamentales me parece una tonteria a no ser que quieras operar a medio o largo plazo y no creo que sea tu caso. Estoy de acuerdo que no pinta bien pero operando a corto plazo en lo que hay que fijarse ees en el AT desde mi punto de vista. Ahora mismo, por fundamentales hay muchos valores sobrevalorados pero eso no significa que tengan que irse abajo por decreto ni mucho menos. Además GAS tiene margen para reducir su deuda y más teniendo a los grandes en sus lomos. Que se la va a pegar? Pues casi seguro, pero que nos quiten lo bailao.

Salu2.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 May 2009)

Previsiones de resultados de Repsol.

Invertia.com - El beneficio de Repsol caerá un 72% y cuestiona el importe del dividendo 2009

Joder, -72%, si no bate las previsiones vamos listos.

De momento sube, pero la cotización está haciendo unos movimientos "centimeros" rarísimos.


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (7 May 2009)

Fed?s Bank Results ?Reassuring,? Show No Insolvency (Update1) - Bloomberg.com

hasta el infinito y más allá?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 May 2009)

no os olvideis de trichetin hoy,ese hombre siempre me ha dado buenas plusvalias cortas,es empezar a hablar y todo para abajo


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Ya lo comento ayer el secretario del tesoro, modo ironic:

Estos test solo han sido para mantener ocupados a los mercados con el rally, no vamos a dejar caer de nuevo a los bancos, todos los del test (19) son solventes!

Hoy seguirán subiendo. XD


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... GM*

GM ha anunciado *una pérdida más pequeña de lo esperado, hala! Alegría!*

GM sube en pre-apretura un 6%


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> no os olvideis de trichetin hoy,ese hombre siempre me ha dado buenas plusvalias cortas,es empezar a hablar y todo para abajo



Sí, porque suele hacer que suba el dólar, yo ya lo había dicho a principio de semana, había pronosticado subidas hasta que hablase Trichet.

Pero es que entre ayer y hoy el dólar ha subido de 1,34 a 1,33 y las bolsas no han bajado, con lo cual, la teoría no ha funcionado muy bien.

El lunes tenía muy claro que subiríamos y que la alegría se terminaría hoy, ahora ya estamos a jueves y no sé qué pensar.

De todas formas, yo estoy jodido, coincide la presentación de resultados de Repsol mañana, así que, venda o me quede quieto es una lotería.

Mejor me quedo quieto y me ahorro comisiones.


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... Bac, Cit*

Al parecer CIti SOLO necesitaría 5B$ de capital, o sea calderilla para estos chicos, por lo que quedaría descartado que necesitaran una ampliación capital por dilución.

BAC necesitaría 34B$, y lo más probable es que obten por la misma solución que Citi, veder algunos activos, aunque la cantidad es bastante mayor también BAC es bastante grande

...


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Si observas la situación de los mercados, desde hace unas semanas, nadie apostaba por las subidas, pero seguia entrando dinero, la excusa de los ST, no va a ser el denotante de las bajadas, hemos pasado del pánico -pandemia- a todo marcha perfectamente... la luz del tunel a max potencia! XD


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Al parecer CIti SOLO necesitaría 5B$ de capital, o sea calderilla para estos chicos, por lo que quedaría descartado que necesitaran una ampliación capital por dilución.
> 
> BAC necesitaría 34B$, y lo más probable es que obten por la misma solución que Citi, veder algunos activos, aunque la cantidad es bastante mayor también BAC es bastante grande
> 
> ...



Así que, he hecho mal en venderlas, verdad?  hoy las suben a 4.50USD en unos minutos -C- :


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Al parecer CIti SOLO necesitaría 5B$ de capital, o sea calderilla para estos chicos, por lo que quedaría descartado que necesitaran una ampliación capital por dilución.
> 
> BAC necesitaría 34B$, y lo más probable es que obten por la misma solución que Citi, veder algunos activos, aunque la cantidad es bastante mayor también BAC es bastante grande
> 
> ...



Entonces el forero Evidente estará contento. ¿Vendió las Citi que tenía o aguantó con ellas?


----------



## Tupper (7 May 2009)

Hemos alcanzado un nuevo paradigma económico señores!!!

En donde *perder menos de lo esperado* se traduce en una inmediata subida en bolsa.

ej. BOA anuncia que _sólo _necesitará 35 MM dólares*: subida en bolsa del 19% intradía.


*= por el momento, presente ejercicio fiscal=traducido al xtiano= tenemos para ir tirando este año pero el próximo necesitamos más ayuda del contribuyente (hay que pagar bonos al personal y esas cosillas).

Esto me recuerda a las valoraciones idiotas de empresas tipo Terra allá por el milenio pasado cuando Mi Cartera decía que había que vender todo lo físico y centrarse sólo en vender por Internet. Umm va ser que no.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 May 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Hemos alcanzado un nuevo paradigma económico señores!!!
> 
> En donde *perder menos de lo esperado* se traduce en una inmediata subida en bolsa.
> 
> ...



De nuevo paradigma nada, si se supone que vas a perder 100 y la cotización refleja eso, y después publicas pérdidas de 50, lo normal es que suba.

Vamos, digo yo.


----------



## Tupper (7 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> De nuevo paradigma nada, si se supone que vas a perder 100 y la cotización refleja eso, y después publicas pérdidas de 50, lo normal es que suba.
> 
> Vamos, digo yo.



Pst, agorero. No estás en sintonía con el Obama Put.


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Si, pero no es el caso, desde hace tiempo, las agencias tienen las herramientas y el dinero para subir una cot, solo hay que ver el caso de ABENGOA, que la quieren echar fuera del IBEX35... y con los resultados de hoy... que ya se conocian internamente desde la semana pasada, de ahí asusta gacelas con -3,60% y subida en vertical hasta los 17,00€ como poco!


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Atención AZK, BSN MA, se está llevando todas las ventas... inminente subida se acerca:

*BSN MA 58.900 2.500 TOTAL ACUMULADOS: 56.400*

Yo estoy dentro, con 1000acs.


----------



## javso (7 May 2009)

Dentro de que?


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

javso dijo:


> Dentro de que?



AZKOYEN, aviso!!! Cotización con poco negociado.... pero ya sabemos como son estas cosas, cuando metan el arreón... vienen los todopoderosos! :


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 May 2009)

ojo que le van a subir los impuestos al tabacooorlll


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

Ésto va p'arriba... 





donpepito dijo:


> Si, pero no es el caso, desde hace tiempo, las agencias tienen las herramientas y el dinero para subir una cot, solo hay que ver el caso de ABENGOA, que la quieren echar fuera del IBEX35... y con los resultados de hoy... que ya se conocian internamente desde la semana pasada, de ahí asusta gacelas con -3,60% y *subida en vertical hasta los 17,00€ como poco*!



Menos mal que no puedo ponerme corto... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Acaban de dar el arreón a AZK.... +4,11%


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> AZKOYEN, aviso!!! Cotización con poco negociado.... pero ya sabemos como son estas cosas, cuando metan el arreón... vienen los todopoderosos! :



Gracias DonPepito.

Tiene una horquilla de 0,13 para un precio de 3,55. Buff, me dan los siete males sólo de pensarlo.
Yo en esta no entro hoy.


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Si, es lo que tiene ser un valor con poca liquidez... de momento no voy a ampliar mi posición... las dejaré aparcadas unos días.


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Acaban de dar el arreón a AZK.... +4,11%



Menudo gráfico... no se como teneis cojones de meteros en estos valores... :o





arreón p'arriva... arreón p'avajo... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Si, pero en mundo chicharril, esto funciona de este modo, si te das cuenta el precio de venta sigue en 3,55€ seguimos con la subida!

Tonuel, tienes que invertir en el smallCAP!

Como va NOVARTIS hoy? ayer estaba previsto el boom....`pà arriba!


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, pero en mundo chicharril, esto funciona de este modo, si te das cuenta el precio de venta sigue en 3,55€ seguimos con la subida!
> 
> Tonuel, tienes que invertir en el smallCAP!
> 
> Como va NOVARTIS hoy? ayer estaba previsto el boom....`pà arriba!




Te refieres a éste..

IBEX SMALLCAP


Prisa pinta la mar de bien... 


Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 May 2009)

trichet rebaja un cuartillo


----------



## javso (7 May 2009)

Lo esperado, de momento no hay cambios. Parece que los futuros yankis se animan, +0,7%


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 May 2009)

mis cortos en peligrooorll...ayyy


----------



## Wataru_ (7 May 2009)

Buenas tardes ^___^!

No he podido mirar nada con el curro... ¡Vaya con el día, está interesante!

Me salto el stop en POP... bueno para algo están... ¿pillado? No, Gracias. 

Ahora ando mirando... y no veo ninguna oportunidad, sin riesgo a cagarla, pues esta tarde tampoco puedo mirar nada.

Pero ya estoy preparando mercado en USA, pero en cortos  , voy a meter algo... poco... en una acción que tiene posiciones bajistas. Si sigue subiendo compraré otras pocas.

FAZ - Direxion Daily Finan. Bear 3X Shs(ETF) - Google Finance

Entraré luego a eso de las 8 (Viene en pre-apertura bajando fuerte).

¿Opiniones? ¿La voy a cagar? Tampoco voy a meter mucho max. 3 mil dolares, si sigue subiendo le meteré otro pico, pero no mucho más.

Un saludo a todos y buenas plusvalías :

Edito: Antes de irme le he puesto orden de compra a 4.55 (600 títulos para hacer boca)


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Un saludo a todos y buenas plusvalías :




esta mierda sube sin descanso... :o


Ibex35 +2,18%



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

Pues yo ya me quedo sin argumentos si esto no baja a partir de esta tarde o mañana.
Es evidente que hay que seguir al precio. Es lo único importante. Pero veo tal nivel de sobreventa, que ya no sé de dónde sale la pasta para acaparar tanta acción.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 May 2009)

¿Queréis emociones fuertes?

Mira lo que pasa cuando te aprueban un medicamento:

Vanda Pharmaceuticals Inc. Share Price Chart | VNDA - Yahoo! Finance

+800% en un día :


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> AZKOYEN, aviso!!! Cotización con poco negociado.... pero ya sabemos como son estas cosas, cuando metan el arreón... vienen los todopoderosos! :



Te lo dije que tenia buena pinta

Una pregunta, REE se ha encontrado con una fuerte resistencia??, no para de darse con los 31,90 y no pasa, aparte que BSN no para de vender como cosacos hoy


----------



## Alexandros (7 May 2009)

Madre mía, echad un vistazo a los grandes bancos americanos en el Pre-market. Que cosa más inflada, madre mia :


Parece que estos días los artificieros de Wall Street están haciendo bién su trabajo. Cada sesión que estos zombies suben un 20% es otra carga explosiva que meten en los pilares base. Madre mía...madre mía... vaya ataque de falsa bandera económico que nos espera.


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3ENZNybZ6xU&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3ENZNybZ6xU&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​

P.D. 1: Mulder, espero que a parte de jugar a la bolsa poseas otras habilidades. Esta estafa ponzi acabará cayendo tarde o temprano.

P.D. 2: Parte de este cabreo viene del dolor de dedos pillados en el _Mierdibex 35 _ :o.


Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> P.D. 2: Parte de este cabreo viene del dolor de dedos pillados en el _Mierdibex 35 _ :o.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.



¿Con qué te has quedado pillado? Si no es mucha indiscrección...


----------



## Alexandros (7 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Con qué te has quedado pillado? Si no es mucha indiscrección...



Oh, para nada.

Lo que viene siendo banca: POP, BBVA, SAB (estos los puse el martes). Y tengo un SAN a 6.67.

Todo cortos, claro. Un saludico.


P.D: Me tranquilizo a mi mismo diciendo que esta subida tiene los días contados y que estamos en un false bottom como una catedral. No hay ninguna noticias positiva y cualquier acontecimiento geopolítico la tirará abajo asi que... 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OhYhTAt1_EI&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OhYhTAt1_EI&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2009)

ya te digo que vamos pa'arriba


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

REE, hoy ha tocado los 31,9x le voy a dar unos días mas.

AZK, no se mueve...


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

Por cierto, mucho cuidado ya los que llevéis *NHH*.
Se acabó lo que se daba... De momento.

Acaba de hacer una franja diaria entre 5,11 - 4,89 . Se ha pegado contra la resistencia principal y se ha ido abajo como una roca en un acantilado.

Y fijaros muy bien lo que puede pasar con el índice general viendo lo que va a pasar con este valor.
NHH estaba muy barato. Yo lo recomendé y me metí con mucho antes de que empezara a hablar todo el mundo de él. Hacia la mitad de la subida me saltó el stop de beneficios en una bajadita que tuvo un día de borrasca.

El valor siguió subiendo sin paradas y en vertical. Y ahora toca estabilizar el precio. Hasta que eso suceda, vamos a ver todos cómo se dibuja una V al revés en vivo y en directo.

Esperemos que pare al llegar a un soporte que tiene por los 4,20 , pero mal rollo lo que acaba de hacer el valor.


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

Por cierto, yo no quiero decir nada, pero...

Vol. SAN
BSN MA 2.065.993 9.222.018 -7.156.025
BSN VL 162.964 7.743.259 -7.580.295

A mí ver cómo la casa vende 17K de acciones así por las buenas como que me da que pensar.


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> P.D. 1: Mulder, espero que a parte de jugar a la bolsa poseas otras habilidades. Esta estafa ponzi acabará cayendo tarde o temprano.
> 
> P.D. 2: Parte de este cabreo viene del dolor de dedos pillados en el _Mierdibex 35 _ :o.



¿pero cuando aprendereis a poner stops? si algo va en tu contra es que te has equivocado y punto, a mi también me pasa, de todas formas creo que tendré que quedarme callado un tiempo y contar solo donde me meto yo, y el que quiera seguirme que arree.

Por otra parte si el mercado subía y yo o cualquier otra persona de este hilo dice que mañana toca guano lo que hay que hacer es esperar y confirmar para entrar no adivinar, hay que tirar al plato cuando este ya ha salido nunca antes.

Ayer yo pronosticaba guano para todo el dia (y lo tenía bastante claro), al principio vi que había una subida, luego vi un valor que tenía para largos a punto de caramelo, entré y le saqué un poco aun sin creer en la subida, a mediodía vi las MAP a punto de caramelo también pero decidí esperar a ver que hacían los gringos, como vi que subían volví a ver MAP y ya se había pasado de mi punto de entrada, aun así puse la orden por si acaso, al final se ejecutó y ahora ya llevo unas buenas plusvalías aseguradas por un stop y bastantes más en la cotización real.

No hay que operar basándose solo en la esperanza o en pensar que tendrás suerte, hay que operar basándose en lo que pasa y aun así hay que andar protegiendo siempre el capital porque aun teniéndolo todo controlado nos puede salir el tiro por la culata. Ir a la contra de un mercado alcista es jugarse la suerte a la carta menos indicada.

Espero que tu, o al menos alguien, aprenda de esto al leer este post.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Por cierto, yo no quiero decir nada, pero...
> 
> Vol. SAN
> BSN MA 2.065.993 9.222.018 -7.156.025
> ...



Han zumbado un bloque gordo hace poco... si baja un poco mas igual me meto :


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Eso es que se van a poner cortos!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿pero cuando aprendereis a poner stops? si algo va en tu contra es que te has equivocado y punto, a mi también me pasa, de todas formas creo que tendré que quedarme callado un tiempo y contar solo donde me meto yo, y el que quiera seguirme que arree.
> 
> Por otra parte si el mercado subía y yo o cualquier otra persona de este hilo dice que mañana toca guano lo que hay que hacer es esperar y confirmar para entrar no adivinar, hay que tirar al plato cuando este ya ha salido nunca antes.
> 
> ...



Vamos a formar el Club de dannificados de Mulder,es nuestro Madoff de andar por casa jajajajaja


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

Me voy a entrenar.
Dejo puestas ordenes de compra y de venta,que pase lo que tenga que pasar.


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Me salgo de los PIRATAS OCNF, a 1.75USD


----------



## Alexandros (7 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿pero cuando aprendereis a poner stops? si algo va en tu contra es que te has equivocado y punto, a mi también me pasa, de todas formas creo que tendré que quedarme callado un tiempo y contar solo donde me meto yo, y el que quiera seguirme que arree.
> 
> Por otra parte si el mercado subía y yo o cualquier otra persona de este hilo dice que mañana toca guano lo que hay que hacer es esperar y confirmar para entrar no adivinar, hay que tirar al plato cuando este ya ha salido nunca antes.
> 
> ...




Si que aprendo si, a base de ostias, claro :o.

Joer, es que no me jodas. Dicen que BAC necesita capital, lo lógico es que este gran banco arrastre al resto. Los stress test de los güebos, otro timo, la banca pa´rriba. Ya me paso hace unas semanas con la presentación de resultados: mejor de lo esperado y la banca pa´bajo. Las noticias son malas y los bancos pa´rriba. 

Correcto, no sigo ningun método (el dinero que meto es ridiculo, por otra parte) intento seguir el sentido común. A lo mejor este es el metodo que tengo que seguir. Pornerme largo con noticias malas y corto con las buenas . Vale que el mercado este manipulado, pero a estos niveles roza lo obsceno.

De todas formas la proxima vez si que pondré STOPS.

Gracias por la respuesta y un saludo.


----------



## Tupper (7 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vamos a formar el Club de dannificados de Mulder,es nuestro Madoff de andar por casa jajajajaja



Lo llamaremos el Grupo Mulderberg.


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

COOOOOOOOMIENZA EL PARTIDO!!!

Muy buenas plusvalías con los piratas


----------



## pecata minuta (7 May 2009)

Buenas,

Sigo dentro de SAN. Va subiendo aunque no con el brío de otras veces. Pero de momento, mientras siga subiendo, no tengo mucha prisa por vender.


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... FED*

BERNANKE EN MENSAJE A LA NACIÓN:


Citi 4.17  +0.31 (8.03%) 22.77B 
Bank of America 14.87 +2.18 (17.18%)  95.31B 

Congratulations a todos los afortunados ... la paciencia es una virtud


----------



## Alexandros (7 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> BERNANKE EN MENSAJE A LA NACIÓN:



Dime que esta diciendo que EEUU está en bancarrota y que el dolar no sirve ni para papel de fumar. Se me esta caducando la reserva de latas.


----------



## Tupper (7 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> BERNANKE EN MENSAJE A LA NACIÓN:



Bien, bien, bajada de bolsas. Dedos cruzados.


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (7 May 2009)

dice algo el puto barbas o me piro a la biblio?


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... FED*

Bernanke está explicando los parámetros de los stress-test asi como las diferente medias tomadas desde la FED el Tesoro, la FHIC , etc... todo lo necesario para la estabilidad financiera. El discurso es el típico de Ben, infumable


----------



## Alexandros (7 May 2009)

Ojo que parece que esto tira pa´bajo. DOW + 0.11


Las frases de este corte de la pelicula no tienen desperdicio 


<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_S7IMr734C4&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_S7IMr734C4&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>​


----------



## pecata minuta (7 May 2009)

¿Qué está pasando?
¿QUÉ ESTÁ PASANDO?

Me voy a comer, vuelvo y pillo al SAN en mínimos diarios.
Ggggggg.


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2009)

Pues ya me han largado de las MAP 

Tras ver el guano en los índices he empezado a ajustar el stop, las MAP se han puesto a bajar y yo he ajustado todavía más el stop hasta que ha saltado, una pena, pero buenísimas plusvalías para un solo dia de trading en un solo valor.

Ahora toca ver cual será mi siguiente entrada.


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

Yo estoy con el dedo en el POP si baja a 6,45 ... Vendido.


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

Cagüen todo... :


¿Como se enviaba el contrato de R4 por mail...? daros prisa joder... cartero cabrón... diossss... :

Me voy a perder el guano.... :




Saludos


----------



## Tupper (7 May 2009)

Sí, oh sí, por fín toca bajada...


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

Corto en POP a 6,45 .


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Corto en POP a 6,45 .



todavia nooooo... no me jodais... :



Saludos :


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

El SAN pide cortos a gritos..


----------



## Tupper (7 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> todavia nooooo... no me jodais... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :



Mándalo ya por courier que te pierdes la fiesta...


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Corto en POP a 6,45 .



Yo también a 6.41, todos a empujarrrrr


----------



## Tupper (7 May 2009)

Eso todos a una...down down


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

Pues hoy va a certificar su puta madre... :




Saludos


----------



## Tupper (7 May 2009)

Yes we can!


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> todavia nooooo... no me jodais... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :



Tranqui.. Yo sigo siendo alcista ... Pero otro día ya.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 May 2009)

Fuera de SAN a 7,10 (compradas a 6,57, + dividendos del 1 de mayo)
Mierda, podía haber vendido a 7,30 esta mañana...
En fin, unas pequeñas plusvalías, para algún homenaje.


----------



## rosonero (7 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Bernanke está explicando los parámetros de los stress-test asi como las diferente medias tomadas desde la FED el Tesoro, la FHIC , etc... todo lo necesario para la estabilidad financiera. *El discurso es el típico de Ben, infumable*



Y tan infumable, de un plumazo ha teñido de rojo medio planeta


----------



## Claca (7 May 2009)

El gráfico resultante se asemeja bastante a un precipicio. Ya estamos en negativo.


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

Ibex en negativo.


----------



## Tupper (7 May 2009)

Ben te queremos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2009)

Buenas tardes, al final el gráfico que puse ayer se ha cumplido a rajatabla... 

Ha sido tocar el eurostoxx su línea mayor de tendencia bajista y caer en picado... 

Saludos...


----------



## kokaine (7 May 2009)

volvera a tantearlo?


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Ben te queremos.



Menudo calco de gráficas entre el dow y el ibex... brutal... :




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes, al final el gráfico que puse ayer se ha cumplido a rajatabla...
> 
> *Ha sido tocar el eurostoxx su línea mayor de tendencia bajista y caer en picado... *
> 
> Saludos...




Ya... y todo esto es por el eurostox... habla con Ben... :o




Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

YEP! Me voy a comer fuera y me encuentro con este bonito final de fiesta?¿


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2009)

kokaine dijo:


> volvera a tantearlo?



Sí, seguro... y en breve lo pasará...

Por cierto, pongo los datos del paro USA que creo que no los habéis puesto...

*Paro semanal en la semana del 2 de mayo baja de 635.000 a 501.000 peticiones, cuando se esperaba 635.000. Mucho mejor de lo esperado por tanto.

La media de 4 semanas baja de 638.250 a 623.500.

El total de parados percibiendo el subsidio de paro sube de 6,295 a 6,3511 pero mejor de lo esperado que era 6,36 millones.

Dato bueno para la economía, parece confirmar una mejoría del mercado laboral que aún así sigue bastante decaído. *


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

Me cago en la putaaaaaaaaaa
Me entraron todas las ordenes de compra,soy un pillado...
San a 7,15
ACS a 37
Iberdrola a 6,10
Grifols a 13

Diossssssssss me pongo largo y se viene abajo....


----------



## rosonero (7 May 2009)

Esta caida es de pobres :

En la última media hora los americanos son capaces de acabar en verde y de largo.


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

Fuera de POP a 6,34. Ahora entro otra vez y sigo empujando.


----------



## kokaine (7 May 2009)

y el nikkei subio anoche un 4.5%. Esta bolsa es cada vez mas de locos, es como jugar a la ruleta.

Alguien sabe que estan haciendo los bancos USA?? imagino que bajando , pero poco o mucho?


----------



## Tupper (7 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me cago en la putaaaaaaaaaa
> Me entraron todas las ordenes de compra,soy un pillado...
> San a 7,15
> ACS a 37
> ...





kokaine dijo:


> y el nikkei subio anoche un 4.5%. Esta bolsa es cada vez mas de locos, es como jugar a la ruleta.
> 
> Alguien sabe que estan haciendo los bancos USA?? imagino que bajando , pero poco o mucho?





Tranquilo, los bancos siguen subiendo una barbaridad en USA. Aún queda mucho recorrido.


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... White House*

Bueno, ayer ya os avisé que este día iba a ser para recordar jiji... por un lado me encanta que algunos foreros recuperen sus dineros pero un poco de acongojo siempre viene bien para sentirse vivos.

NO SE VAYAN TODAVÏA AÚN HAY MÁS!!!!

OBAMA EN MENSAJE A LA NACIÓN​


----------



## rosonero (7 May 2009)

kokaine dijo:


> y el nikkei subio anoche un 4.5%. Esta bolsa es cada vez mas de locos, es como jugar a la ruleta.
> 
> Alguien sabe que estan haciendo los bancos USA?? imagino que bajando , pero poco o mucho?



BAC y Citi aguantando sin problemas. 

Pd. Esto ha sido una barrida de stops un poco a lo bruto.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Bueno, ayer ya os avisé que este día iba a ser para recordar jiji... por un lado me encanta que algunos foreros recuperen sus dineros pero un poco de acongojo siempre viene bien para sentirse vivos.
> 
> NO SE VAYAN TODAVÏA AÚN HAY MÁS!!!!
> 
> OBAMA EN MENSAJE A LA NACIÓN​



Joderrrrrrrrrr
Lo que faltaba que hable obama estando largo :


----------



## Tupper (7 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> OBAMA EN MENSAJE A LA NACIÓN​





Ondiá, habla el Mesías...


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Kujire.. les están dando la del pulpo, nunca mejor dicho a los tankers OCNF.

Me estoy pensando en comprar de nuevo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

Pecata minuta metete en el SAN que seguro que sube


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Fuera de POP a 6,34. Ahora entro otra vez y sigo empujando.



Traidorrrr, yo sigo dentro y sufriendo un poco pero creo que acabará cayendo, tengo el stop en 6.50 y estoy vigilando al SAN para otra entrada en cortos.


----------



## javso (7 May 2009)

Pero que ha dicho el barbas para provocar este precipicio???


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2009)

Los peces gordos manejaran info que no sabemos


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Traidorrrr, yo sigo dentro y sufriendo un poco pero creo que acabará cayendo, tengo el stop en 6.50 y estoy vigilando al SAN para otra entrada en cortos.



Tranquilo, que ahora empujo más. Es que he visto la plusvalía rápida y no me he podido contener


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... White House*

No tranquilos, Obama viene a comunicar que cortan la financiación de 121 programas que ahorrarán 17B$, y estos serán empleados en ayudas para los estudiantes a financiar sus estudios ... y otro tipo de medidas, para cortar el deficit lo más que puedan ... 

Se nota que están buscando la patsta bajo las piedras, y me parece bien que se dejen de coñas y de financiar estupideces ... a ver si es verdad.


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire.. les están dando la del pulpo, nunca mejor dicho a los tankers OCNF.
> 
> Me estoy pensando en comprar de nuevo.



Ya sabes, esto es una pequeña "paradinha" para repostar


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

Pepon manifiestate, estoy largo a tope,tengo metidos hasta los calzoncillos,habla a la nacion


----------



## Ajoporro (7 May 2009)

Este es un hilo de ludópatas.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Este es un hilo de ludópatas.



Unete a la fiesta hamijo


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

kujire, deje abierto un corto del eurostoxx en 2449, vengo de comer y me encuentro esto... que hago, caja? o esto es serio?.


----------



## Tupper (7 May 2009)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Este es un hilo de ludópatas.



Creo que les gusta más el término "inversores". Es más políticamente correcto. GNBC dixit (sic)


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

Antes de que me odieis, ayer palme 700 mientras iba a casa a comer... asi que ahora mismo saco un poco pero no mucho.


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> kujire, deje abierto un corto del eurostoxx en 2449, vengo de comer y me encuentro esto... Que hago, caja? O esto es serio?.



a la buchaca!!!!


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

Acabo de mirar los futuros del eurostoxx

Totalmente de acuerdo

Caja.. Estan comprando ahora mismo a trisca pellejo.


----------



## chudire (7 May 2009)

Thai Press Reports

May 7, 2009 Thursday

UNITED STATES BERNANKE
Enhanced Coverage Linking
BERNANKE -Search using:

* Biographies Plus News
* News, Most Recent 60 Days

RULES OUT NEW ROUND OF MASSIVE FINANCIAL BAILOUTS IN US

LENGTH: 322 words

Section: General News - U.S. Federal Reserve Chairman Ben Bernanke
Enhanced Coverage Linking
Ben Bernanke -Search using:

* Biographies Plus News
* News, Most Recent 60 Days

Tuesday ruled out the possibility of a massive new round of bailouts to save the U.S. banking giants.

"I've looked at many of the banks and I believe that many of them will be able to meet their capital needs without further government capital," Bernanke
Enhanced Coverage Linking
Bernanke -Search using:

* Biographies Plus News
* News, Most Recent 60 Days

told the Congress' Joint Economic Committee.

Media reported that about half of the 19 largest U.S. banks will be told to raise more capital after being "stress tested" by the government.

Citigroup, Bank of America, Wells Fargo
Enhanced Coverage Linking
Wells Fargo -Search using:

* Company Profile
* News, Most Recent 60 Days

and JPMorgan Chase
Enhanced Coverage Linking
JPMorgan Chase -Search using:

* Company Profile
* News, Most Recent 60 Days

are reported to be among those who will have to boost their reserves.

The U.S. government will release the details of the "stress tests" on Thursday.

Moreover, Bernanke
Enhanced Coverage Linking
Bernanke -Search using:

* Biographies Plus News
* News, Most Recent 60 Days

told the Congress that the U.S. economy will begin to rebound later this year but the recovery will probably be slower than usual.

"We continue to expect economic activity to bottom out, then to turn up later this year," said the U.S. central bank chief.

But he also warned that even after a recovery gets under way, the rate of growth of real economic activity is likely to remain below its longer-run potential for a while.

"We expect that the recovery will only gradually gain momentum and that economic slack will diminish slowly," he said. "In particular, businesses are likely to be cautious about hiring, implying that the unemployment rate could remain high for a time, even after economic growth resumes." The U.S. economy shrank at an annual rate of 6.1 percent in the first quarter of 2009, slightly smaller than the 6.3 percent drop in the previous quarter.

The worse-than-expected decline marked the third straight quarter of contraction for the world's biggest economy and signaled little improvement in a deep recession.

Looking ahead, many analysts were predicting the U.S. economy would shrink less in the current April-June period as the government's stimulus begins to take hold. - PNA


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

De hecho si baja 4 puntos mas les entra un largo y todo... solo me causa duda la grafica, tiene pinta de bandera, pero el soporte donde esta tiene buena pinta.


----------



## Sleepwalk (7 May 2009)

Suelo entrar a mirar a estas horas el DJ.
Hoy hay el triple de volumen más que ayer.....y bajando.
Parece que tienen ganas.


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

Cort fuera, a esperar a ver si entra el largo.... tiene buena pinta.


----------



## rosonero (7 May 2009)

Ahora le toca a los bancos, Citi ha perdido los 4$ y BAC los 14$ .


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Kujire... te gusta PRGN? o saco el billete para la escala que está haciendo DRYS?


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

Tiene buena pinta el rebote, solo queda dinero por debajo y el papel casi ha desaparecido, esto si que es llegar a tiempo.... y el movil sin bateria... ma habernos matao....


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel, el dia no ha acabado,



esto era cuando andaba a por los 9400 


hay que tener fé. tonuel


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

Vuelvo vorto al POP a 6,43 y protejo con stop a 6,50 con parte de lo ganado antes.

Ahí redoblo empujoncitos.


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

Esta entrando pasta, yo diria que aguantará, el stop en 57


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 May 2009)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...009-y-ahora-los-datos-son-mas-pesimistas.html


----------



## Tupper (7 May 2009)

Qué cabroncetes, tenían los de Invertia la noticia en el frigo esperando la ocasión propicia para empujarrr...


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

yo diria que esto sube ahora.


----------



## chudire (7 May 2009)

Bueno tios,

ya he vendido todas las IBR. Ha salido bien la cosa. +12% desde que compré. Esta noche chuletón de 3 kilos para todos. He cumplido objetivos y aunque podría haberle sacado algo más he preferido lo del pájaro en mano y lo del útlimo euro y eso.
un saludo


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

Y me salgo de POP en 6,39 porque no me funciona bien la plataforma y no me fío.
Unos eurillos más al bolsillo. Para la bolsa de pipas.
Y ahora en subasta lo suben todo los cabrones, ya lo veréis.


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

chudire dijo:


> Bueno tios,
> 
> ya he vendido todas las IBR. Ha salido bien la cosa. +12% desde que compré. Esta noche chuletón de 3 kilos para todos. He cumplido objetivos y aunque podría haberle sacado algo más he preferido lo del pájaro en mano y lo del útlimo euro y eso.
> un saludo



Disfruta ese chuleton porque esas iberdrolas te han quitado seguro un par de kilos de salud.... enhorabuena


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

Se les acaba el papel y sigue entrando pasta.


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

El volumen ahora mismo en el eurostoxx es muy alto. Yo creo que aguanta.


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

Hablo solo verdad?


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2009)

Pues al final el POP se ha quedado más o menos plano, yo sigo dentro con cortos aunque la subasta prometía bastante para luego quedarse igual que en el cierre, mal rollete.

Ya veremos mañana como nos despertamos, aunque quien haya tenido fe (o no le haya saltado el stop) habrá ganado algo


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Hablo solo verdad?



No. Yo te he leído este último.
Pero queda maja toda la página llena de tíos vestidos con un traje de esqueleto.


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Quien ha saboteado la red SIBE? POSTIN y los BSNS?

Me salto el corto (compra) en POP en 6,40€ ... el corto del POP, se salda con unos pocos euros de perdidas.

OHL, continua salvandose del rojo, aunque ha tenido una buena caida. XD


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 May 2009)

> Hablo solo verdad?



 verdad verdad


----------



## Tupper (7 May 2009)

Speculo habla poco, pero cuando lo hace te suelta cada una...


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

La SUBASTA del POP, lo de siempre... contento con los 6,30€ pero solo fue un espejismo.!!!!!!


----------



## rosonero (7 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> hablo solo verdad?



 jejejeje

No, hombre, no. Yo también confío en el soporte del Eurostoxx y ahí me he quedado, comprado largo, a la espera que lo americanos arreglen el estropicio en su última hora.


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Bueno, al final los tubitos se han venido abajo: TRG: 2,11€ y TUB 2,51,€

El mercado chicharrero, es así!

Mi amuleto me dijo esta mañana ... VENDE a 2,28€ y consigue esas plusvalías realizadas que tanto le gustan a TONUEL.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

Hoy me toca sufrir
Como esto se venga abajo va a haber pillados para parar un tren.


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Bueno, al final los tubitos se han venido abajo: TRG: 2,11€ y TUB 2,51,€
> 
> El mercado chicharrero, es así!
> 
> Mi amuleto me dijo esta mañana ... VENDE a 2,28€ y consigue esas plusvalías realizadas que tanto le gustan a TONUEL.



Yo creo que más que tu amuleto, leíste mi mensaje donde te decía que no iban a pasar de 2,28 y se te quedó grabado en el dedo, que luego actuó por su cuenta y riesgo y vendió a ese precio.

Por cierto, a mí tampoco me ha funcionado el sistema durante un buen rato.
No podía ver precios pero sí poner órdenes. Y gracias a eso rompí la segunda posición corta sobre el POP con ganancias pírricas, pero sin pérdidas.

Por un lado metía la órden y por el otro miraba precios en EcoBolsa, que sí funcionaba.


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La SUBASTA del POP, lo de siempre... contento con los 6,30€ pero solo fue un espejismo.!!!!!!



Ha llegado a 6.20, eso si que fue un espejismo


----------



## Tupper (7 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hoy me toca sufrir
> Como esto se venga abajo va a haber pillados para parar un tren.



Por culpa de tus posts me he reido un montón en en trabajo y me han mirado mal, que lo sepas.


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

Se me olvidaba. *NHH* ha cerrado cayendo en el mismo día más de un 20% desde máximos. Eso es un tobogán y lo demás son tonterías.
De hecho, ha marcado un rango diario de 5,11-4,04 . Acojonante.

Digo lo mismo de antes. Si respeta los 4,15 (más o menos), puede seguir tirando, pero lo veo complicado. Creo que se va más abajo.


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Por ahora mantengo mis REE, AZK, MESA y de nuevo OCNF he comprado a 1.46USD. con las jugosas plusvalías de la apertura, las vendí a 1.75USD y recompra a 1.46USD.

Speculo, en parte tu comentario de esta mañana, acerca de los techos de los tubos, me estuvo rondando por la cabeza... pero al ver los 1.250€ de plusvalías que tenía disponibles en el sistema... el dedo actuó solito!

No descarto entrar de nuevo si mañana se hunden.


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hoy me toca sufrir
> *Como esto se venga abajo va a haber pillados para parar un tren*.



Imagina que esta frase la suelta un leoncio y luego se rie como el malvado de la película


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

vamos a corregir un poco,... que lo sepan


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Los hoteles, los estuve mirando cuando estaban a muy buen precio, pero nadie compraba con el acoj, me refiero a marzo, la semana pasada entré en SOL MELIA, un intradía que me reportó 825 euros, al día siguiente continuo subiendo, como era de esperar.


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

Oido, ya habia cerrado un largo, lo que me faltaba para cerrar el otro.


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Opsss... DRY SHIP ha zarpado sin DP.... voy a esperarla el prox amarre o mejor la abordamos sobre la marcha... Kujire... echame un cabo a babor (lado izquierdo)!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Imagina que esta frase la suelta un leoncio y luego se rie como el malvado de la película




Cabrones....


----------



## pecata minuta (7 May 2009)

Buffff, yo me quedo fuera del todo hasta el lunes (por lo menos) después de que me saltara el stop del SAN a 7,10. Mañana me toca currar hasta las 18:00, y sin acceso a internet, el lunes será otro día.

¿Es este el comienzo del guano, o solo una pequeña corrección en nuestro rally alcista? 

Pepon, manifiestate.


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2009)

Lástima que se me escapó ACS a 37.12 

Estaba ausente en ese momento.


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

MADRID (EFE Dow Jones)--

El IBEX-35 cierra el jueves plano en 9.228.9 puntos, ya que la caída de Wall Street contrarresta las subidas de pesos pesados nacionales como Telefónica o BBVA. 

Telecinco -5,1% tras publicar unos decepcionantes resultados del 1t. Ferrovial +5,9%, ha sido el valor con mejor evolución de la sesión, con el recorte de tipos por parte del BCE reduciendo los temores que genera la financiación.

Norbolsa fija el soporte en 8.933 puntos y la resistencia en 9.302. 

El viernes la atención se centrará en el informe laboral de abril en EEUU, a las 1230 GMT. (SJP)


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Oido, ya habia cerrado un largo, lo que me faltaba para cerrar el otro.



me gusta como suena la nave al girar, ... por si acaso tener la plata, aunque creo que vamos a seguir hacia arriba


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> me gusta como suena la nave al girar, ... por si acaso tener la plata, aunque creo que vamos a seguir hacia arriba



Las subidas no compensan en precio y tiempo a las bajadas, por lo tanto toca seguir bajando, aunque me inclino más por un lateral porque hemos bajado demasiado en muy poco tiempo y creo que aun bajaremos más pero antes toca hacer la pausa para asentar.


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pepon, manifiestate.




pepon aún está ocupado dándole al botón de vender... 



Saludos


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

> me gusta como suena la nave al girar, ... por si acaso tener la plata, aunque creo que vamos a seguir hacia arriba



Yo creo que tambien, pero me quedo ciego a partir de las 17:30, que es la hora en la que dejan de trastear en los futuros del eurostoxx, y en el futuro del S&P solo puedo ver la ultima orden de oferta y demanda...., asi que creo que por hoy a estado de escandalo... despues del palo de ayer. Pero dudo que la subida sea como la bajada, aprovecharan para colocar todo el papel que puedan, ya han puesto el cebo en todo lo alto, ahora solo hace falta que la avaricia de la gente ponga el dinero suficiente para llegar al mismo punto, y al dinero nuevo no le va a resultar tan facil subir al S&P al mismo sitio, y si no que se lo digan a los que iban largos en el Santander.... peazo de tortuga.


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Opsss... DRY SHIP ha zarpado sin DP.... voy a esperarla el prox amarre o mejor la abordamos sobre la marcha... Kujire... echame un cabo a babor (lado izquierdo)!



Hola Capitán DP, DRYS ha estado por un momento en 9.99$, si bien hoy ha tocado los 11,40$ ya ves que con esta hay que atarla en corto. Lo que me gusta de esta DP es que se mueve con el ESEPE, y eso mola asi no te tienes porque que preocupar.

Paragon está bien, aunque no ha reportado, cuando tenga tiempo le hecho un ojo xq no tengo nada de ella actualizado, cosa que con DRYS no pasa dado que ya han reportado por lo que te olvidas de los sustos de los resultados


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2009)

REE me tiene de morros, es la quinta vez que intenta superar la resistencia y nada,

se queda cerca pero se viene para abajo 

necesito su ayuda, DP


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Para ser honesto, REE, es una cot que está desvinculada de la subidas del IBEX, has visto que ha mantenido bien el tipo, yo las tengo apartadas, son 2000acc, mañana verá que hago con ellas.

Podemos dejarlas si tocan los 32,00€ y esperar un recorte, later on!


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola Capitán DP, DRYS ha estado por un momento en 9.99$, si bien hoy ha tocado los 11,40$ ya ves que con esta hay que atarla en corto. Lo que me gusta de esta DP es que se mueve con el ESEPE, y eso mola asi no te tienes porque que preocupar.
> 
> Paragon está bien, aunque no ha reportado, cuando tenga tiempo le hecho un ojo xq no tengo nada de ella actualizado, cosa que con DRYS no pasa dado que ya han reportado por lo que te olvidas de los sustos de los resultados



Ya, he visto la buena apertura que ha tenido, es una roca, voy a ver que hago con OCNF, y me alisto en la tribulación de DRYS, en alguna escala.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Para ser honesto, REE, es una cot que está desvinculada de la subidas del IBEX, has visto que ha mantenido bien el tipo, yo las tengo apartadas, son 2000acc, mañana verá que hago con ellas.
> 
> Podemos dejarlas si tocan los 32,00€ y esperar un recorte, later on!



Eso es cierto

¿que valores ves buenos para meterse en mercado continuo?


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

El MC, es muy volatil, me gustan VERTICE360, SOS -parece que recupera- , TRG & TUB han recortado hoy.

AZKOYEN, tengo 1000acs... voy a mantener unos días.


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Kujire... otro CHICHARRON del NASDAQ con posibles... take a look: TEC


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El MC, es muy volatil, me gustan VERTICE360, SOS -parece que recupera- , TRG & TUB han recortado hoy.
> 
> AZKOYEN, tengo 1000acs... voy a mantener unos días.



Cuidado con SOS, no es de grandes volumenes y se mueve muy lateral


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

Atentos atentos!


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Nos colocamos el chaleco SV? voy a por uno!


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... otro CHICHARRON del NASDAQ con posibles... take a look: TEC



me gusta el "Tetón Bervenero" de TEC , está a punto de caramelo ...


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

No me aparece en RT4, este chicharro TEC... tendré que buscar por #.

Cual es el precio de entrada en DRYS. eres una veterana en el valor, o te has enrrolado hace poco? precio levey entry. XD


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No me aparece en RT4, este chicharro TEC... tendré que buscar por #.
> 
> Cual es el precio de entrada en DRYS. eres una veterana en el valor, o te has enrrolado hace poco? precio levey entry. XD



DP, con DRYS ya tengo "parche" y "pata palo", no tengo pantallas libres en este momento para verlo detalladamente.... es un swing continuo y sé que no te mola entrar a este precio ...


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Si.... lo veo muy alto... espero un pequeño recorte.


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Me ha entrado la orden a 9.99USD  me voy a arrepentir?


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

Bienvenido a Bordo Grumete! Ahora vas a saber lo que es bueno jeje

ya ganas 1 penny virtual, pero espera que esto se va a poner divertido...


----------



## chameleon (7 May 2009)

¿nos damos la vuelta ya?


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

Esto está cogiendo un color rojo guano del copon, o para aqui o pedazo de piña que se nos pega el s&P..


----------



## donpepito (7 May 2009)

Me marcho ... que hoy tengo partido de padel con la HIGH S. 

Cuidamela bien. XD


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿nos damos la vuelta ya?



hemos puesto al timón al grumete y ya ves que desastre .. a ver si aprende rápido


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

Largo 2369, stop 2362, rumbo -70 leuros y a toda maquina, pero esta baratito, era yo el timoner? porque estaba echando una siesta de escandalo con mi chiqui... no me estraña que termináramos al borde del abismo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Largo 2369, stop 2362, rumbo -70 leuros y a toda maquina, pero esta baratito, era yo el timoner? porque estaba echando una siesta de escandalo con mi chiqui... no me estraña que termináramos al borde del abismo.



Joder con las siestas percebo, eres un funcionario de libro...


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

0000000000


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Joder con las siestas percebo, eres un funcionario de libro...



La de la siesta era mi chiqui (tiene un añito y medio se le puede permitir a estas horas) y yo tan agusto con ella acurrucada viendo una mierda de pelicula de Robin Willians, por cierto.... esto tira...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> La de la siesta era mi chiqui (tiene un añito y medio se le puede permitir a estas horas) y yo tan agusto con ella acurrucada viendo una mierda de pelicula de Robin Willians, por cierto.... esto tira...



No, si a mi no tienes nada que explicarme, que también soy funcionario... 

PD: De los que trabaja, eh!


----------



## carvil (7 May 2009)

Buenas tardes

Soporte en futuros 891-894

Salu2


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> hemos puesto al timón al grumete y ya ves que desastre .. a ver si aprende rápido



Creo que hemos conseguido corregir completamente el rumbo del SP y el Eurostoxx, ambos fuera de peligro.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2009)

El Stoxx tiene que volver a testear la linea de tendencia bajista mayor, pero también tiene que ir a cerrar el gap por abajo que se dejó el día 4 de mayo... por cual comenzará primero...?

Saludos...


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No, si a mi no tienes nada que explicarme, que también soy funcionario...
> 
> PD: De los que trabaja, eh!



Como todos no? 



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El Stoxx tiene que volver a testear la linea de tendencia bajista mayor, pero también tiene que ir a cerrar el gap por abajo que se dejó el día 4 de mayo... por cual comenzará primero...?
> 
> Saludos...



Estaba temiendo que sacaras a relucir el gap que quedaba por ahi pendiente.... no podias esperar un poco :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Como todos no?
> 
> Yo te lo juro  aunque trabajo 6 días al mes, eso sí...
> 
> Estaba temiendo que sacaras a relucir el gap que quedaba por ahi pendiente.... no podias esperar un poco :



Pues tiene que cerrarlo (si lo hace) antes de las 13:00h de mañana, si no quiere meterse por debajo del canal alcista de toda esta subida...

Saludos...


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

Se acerca un finstro de torpedo por estribor, las mujeres, los niños y los percebos primero.... y no tiene por que respetarse este orden.

Como rompamos esta.... veo guanismo...


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Se acerca un finstro de torpedo por estribor, las mujeres, los niños y los percebos primero.... y no tiene por que respetarse este orden.
> 
> Como rompamos esta.... veo guanismo...



Pero no has dicho hace un rato que se estaban quedando sin papel y bla bla bla...? 

En fin,tiene collons la cosa...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> 0000000000



Me tiene intrigado este post... :
Le habrán secuestrado? Lo enviará en binario para que lo descifremos...?
Significará ponerse corto en POP? :

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (7 May 2009)

Hombre, Apolo, tu por aquí, no te has dejado ver el pelo mucho hoy.
¿Has hecho alguna compra-venta reseñable?


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me tiene intrigado este post... :
> Le habrán secuestrado? Lo enviará en binario para que lo descifremos...?
> Significará ponerse corto en POP? :
> 
> Saludos...



00000000 en binario era 0 en decimal no? y en hexadecimal tambien creo...


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hombre, Apolo, tu por aquí, no te has dejado ver el pelo mucho hoy.
> ¿Has hecho alguna compra-venta reseñable?



Es que yo tengo un animo muy voluble...y cuando palmo pasta (obviamente es el caso) me noto un poco mas tirante de lo habitual,por eso me he limitado a leer un poquito...

He comprado si,y lo peor es que sigo comprado...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> 00000000 en binario era 0 en decimal no? y en hexadecimal tambien creo...



Tu eres informático seguro... 

Por cierto no sé si alguien lo habrá puesto:_
"...Entre los bancos con necesidades de capital (datos no oficiales), se habla de Bank of America (35.000 mln $),Wells Fargo(13.000-15.000 mln $), G Mac (11.500 mln $), Citigroup (5.000 mln $) y Morgan Stanley (1.500 mln $).
Por su parte, no precisarían de capital adicional JP Morgan, American Express y Goldman Sachs, entre otros."_

Saludos...


----------



## carvil (7 May 2009)

*A U.S. congressional panel will ask Bank of America Corp. Chief Executive Kenneth Lewis and top federal officials to testify under oath on claims that the bank was pressured by the government to buy Merrill Lynch & Co., a media report said Wednesday.*

Parece que no cabe nada más debajo de la alfombra


----------



## pecata minuta (7 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es que yo tengo un animo muy voluble...y cuando palmo pasta (obviamente es el caso) me noto un poco mas tirante de lo habitual,por eso me he limitado a leer un poquito...
> 
> He comprado si,y lo peor es que sigo comprado...



Bueeeeeeeno, no pasa nada. Mañana más y mejor.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bueeeeeeeno, no pasa nada. Mañana más y mejor.



Grrrrr :

Por cierto,quien es la chica de tu avatar? (lo se,soy un ser muy primario...)


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Grrrrr :
> 
> Por cierto,quien es la chica de tu avatar? (lo se,soy un ser muy primario...)



Pillin tu lo que quieres es que te confirme que es ella....




ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero no has dicho hace un rato que se estaban quedando sin papel y bla bla bla...?
> 
> En fin,tiene collons la cosa...



Bueno han debido encontrar mas papel dentro de un baul, durante la limpieza de primavera..... anda que no llevan tiempo cerrados esos largos y bien cerrados, y aqui lo puse.

Por cierto le he puesto un segundo largo en 2368 para empujar.... pero no se si será suficiente. :o


----------



## pecata minuta (7 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Pillin tu lo que quieres es que te confirme que es ella....



Tú si que sabes.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tú si que sabes.



Esta confirmado entonces?


----------



## pecata minuta (7 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esta confirmado entonces?



Noooooooooooooooooooo. No soy yo.


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

cobarde retirada de los stops a 2358, da igual estan condenados.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

Uff que chungo pinta esto,espero que la mano nos salve... 
Quien coño me mandaria meterme hoy!


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Noooooooooooooooooooo. No soy yo.



Ya lo sabia hombre (o suponia)...pero bueno,ya sabes que aqui se te aprecia por tu valia como persona y tus agudos comentarios bolsisticos...

Madre mia...me temo lo peor...


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Uff que chungo pinta esto,espero que la mano nos salve...
> *Quien coño me mandaria meterme hoy!*



Joder,me estas leyendo la mente?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ya lo sabia hombre (o suponia)...pero bueno,ya sabes que aqui se te aprecia por tu valia como persona y tus agudos comentarios bolsisticos...
> 
> Madre mia...me temo lo peor...


----------



## pecata minuta (7 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Uff que chungo pinta esto,espero que la mano nos salve...
> Quien coño me mandaria meterme hoy!



Para una vez que te pones largo... Te iba mejor cuando ibas de corto


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder,me estas leyendo la mente?



Lo mio es peor,me entraron todas las ordenes que puse por la mañana,estoy dentro con todo :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Para una vez que te pones largo... Te iba mejor cuando ibas de corto



Metete en el SAN,o te vendo unas miles por lo bajini sin que se entere nadie


----------



## pecata minuta (7 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Metete en el SAN,o te vendo unas miles por lo bajini sin que se entere nadie



Ya no soy la que era... ya no hago bajar los valores como antes. Ahora gano dinero y todo.

Estoy aprendiendo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 May 2009)

No se por que motivo...en esta clase de tardes dificiles...siempre se me viene a la cabeza la misma melodia...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5X7srWjn-z4&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5X7srWjn-z4&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya no soy la que era... ya no hago bajar los valores como antes. Ahora gano dinero y todo.
> 
> Estoy aprendiendo.



Me parece que aqui solo palmamos siempre los mismo,es decir apolo y yo.


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

Vamos Hannibal no me flaquees ahora, que esto es un profit taking, nada más. Tenemos que corregir un poco para coger fuerza de nuevo, a las 23.00 salen los stress-test por lo que todo el mundo está ahí aguantando.


----------



## Tupper (7 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Lo mio es peor,me entraron todas las ordenes que puse por la mañana,estoy dentro con todo :



La pechada de reir que me ha dado hoy leyendo tus posts.

Justo cuando te pones largo, sale Ben(=caidas), sale Obama(=caidas), se gira el mercado, salen los resultados del s-test ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Vamos Hannibal no me flaquees ahora, que esto es un profit taking, nada más. Tenemos que corregir un poco para coger fuerza de nuevo, a las 23.00 salen los stress-test por lo que todo el mundo está ahí aguantando.



Bona nit Kujire... saliendo los datos después del cierre, seria lo suyo quedarse largo esperando un "peazo de gap" para mañana...?

Saludos...


----------



## Tupper (7 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me parece que aqui solo palmamos siempre los mismo,es decir apolo y yo.



Apolo y sus GAM son un clásico ya en este hilo.


----------



## crack (7 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Bona nit Kujire... saliendo los datos después del cierre, seria lo suyo quedarse largo esperando un "peazo de gap" para mañana...?
> 
> Saludos...



Eso mismito estaba pensando yo... pero conociéndome, no lo haré...
Ergo... métete con todo!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Vamos Hannibal no me flaquees ahora, que esto es un profit taking, nada más. Tenemos que corregir un poco para coger fuerza de nuevo, a las 23.00 salen los stress-test por lo que todo el mundo está ahí aguantando.



Es que no doy una,cuando voy corto sube,cuando voy largo baja,me veo que esto se hunde y me quedo pillado...
Me recomiendas aguantar la posicion hasta que recuperen o le doy mañana al boton del panico ????


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

Una curiosidad Kujire, si perdemos los 900, los alegres chicos de ual strit, abuchean y patalean?, acabo de sacar al perro y me parece que he visto detras de la esquina un camión con un cargamento de guano intentando aparcar frente a mi casa, que hago? voy comprando geranios?


----------



## pecata minuta (7 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Bona nit Kujire... saliendo los datos después del cierre, seria lo suyo quedarse largo esperando un "peazo de gap" para mañana...?
> 
> Saludos...



Leyendo esto, tengo la sensación de haberla cagado "malvendiendo" tan precipitadamente. Pero es que me ha entrado pánico viendo el ritmo al que bajaba la cosa.


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

Dios como aguanta que tensión, esto es como el partido de ayer, por Dios, que venga ya Iniesta.

Edito; ha sido mencionarle y el SP para arriba, venga esto no puede ser nada mas que una señal, hoy ganamos la S&P500 league.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Leyendo esto, tengo la sensación de haberla cagado "malvendiendo" tan precipitadamente. Pero es que me ha entrado pánico viendo el ritmo al que bajaba la cosa.



No te creas....

Kujire las agencias USA que parten el bacalao que estan haciendo hoy con los bancos,sueltan papel o acumulan? supongo que lo olerian y soltaron ayer en la cresta de la ola...


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

NO se yo tengo una teoria, si dejan caer mucho los indices asustarían a los nuevos inversores (lo que les interesa es trincar cuantas nuevas gacelas mejor) me creo que dejen el SP en un nivel por encima del 900 para dar una nueva oportunidad a los rezagados y que con su dinero generen un nuevo Rally.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 May 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Apolo y sus GAM son un clásico ya en este hilo.



Adivina donde hice una fugaz incursion esta mañana...a partir de las 2...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Dios como aguanta que tensión, esto es como el partido de ayer, por Dios, que venga ya Iniesta.
> 
> Edito; ha sido mencionarle y el SP para arriba, venga esto no puede ser nada mas que una señal, hoy ganamos la S&P500 league.



Vamos a quitar un poco de tension...


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Es que no doy una,*cuando voy corto sube,cuando voy largo baja*,me veo que esto se hunde y me quedo pillado...
> Me recomiendas aguantar la posicion hasta que recuperen o le doy mañana al boton del panico ????



desde luego somos almas gemelas,si


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Bona nit Kujire... saliendo los datos después del cierre, seria lo suyo quedarse largo esperando un "peazo de gap" para mañana...?
> 
> Saludos...



Veamos, estamos sin rumbo se nota que estamos esperando a algo, si te metes de noche es como tirar una moneda, tienes un 50% de probabilidades de que te salga bien, pero quedas a merced del oleaje, ... y siempre puede pasar que las cosas no te salgan como pensaste, 20 o 30 puntos en el stoxx en tu contra probablemente. En este juego debes jugar cuando conoces las cartas de tus rivales, así juegan los pros, cuando no están seguros no se la juegan, porque aki se puede ganar mucho dinero pero recuerda que no hay muchos tontos por el parqué, no vaya ser que seas el único/a y no te des cuenta ...


----------



## Tupper (7 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Adivina donde hice una fugaz incursion esta mañana...a partir de las 2...



Eres un crack tío. 

Tu broker y sus hijos te adoran.


----------



## awai (7 May 2009)

Hola muchachada!
Otro día de curro intenso 
Esta mañana he visto que esto subía como la espuma y me estaba enfadando por no haber puesto una orden de estas de entrar a precio y salir al rato con unos euros, pero bueno, como hoy era un día complicado no lo pensé mucho.
Ahora veo que esto esta más rojo que el culo de Jesus Vaquez, y hasta me siento bien.
Mi humilde opinión.... a partir de las 23:00 


PD: He movido 20.000 € a ING y el director de mi oficina se ha enfadado un huevo y la primera vez se equivoco y solo puso 2000 y claro entre anulación y pitos y flautas 0,29 más que me cobra!!! ladrón!
He negociado con él lo de las comisiones de la bolsa y me ha dicho que naranjas, le he dicho que la semana que viene otros 20.000 fuera para meterlos en una agencia de valores (es lo que suelo invertir)
Me han recomendado self-trade, creo que abriré una cuenta 

PD2: Al final adelantaré las cosas ^__^


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Hola muchachada!
> Otro día de curro intenso
> Esta mañana he visto que esto subía como la espuma y me estaba enfadando por no haber puesto una orden de estas de entrar a precio y salir al rato con unos euros, pero bueno, como hoy era un día complicado no lo pensé mucho.
> Ahora veo que esto esta más rojo que el culo de Jesus Vaquez, y hasta me siento bien.
> ...



Si lo que quieres es una cuenta remunerada y operar con acciones te recomiendo activobank del sabadell no se que interes dan a la cuenta pero comprar y vender solo te quitan el 0,10% de la compra/venta.


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No te creas....
> 
> Kujire las agencias USA que parten el bacalao que estan haciendo hoy con los bancos,sueltan papel o acumulan? supongo que lo olerian y soltaron ayer en la cresta de la ola...



No sé si vale de algo peeeero parece que están aflojando la marcha, aunque el último arreón fué fuerte pero no tanto como cuando caímos la primera vez, ahora es la hora en dónde se empieza a cortar el bacalao ... con la raspa y todo


----------



## pecata minuta (7 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Hola muchachada!
> Otro día de curro intenso



No te quejes, debes de ser de los pocos en España con mucho curro... (excepto los funcionarios de este hilo, que somos todos "de los que trabajan").  Hoy mismo, hablando con un familiar, me ha dicho que lleva varios días sin NADA de trabajo. Pero nada, nada. Desesperante.


----------



## Wataru_ (7 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me parece que aqui solo palmamos siempre los mismo,es decir apolo y yo.



Juas... tranquilo yo he perdido hoy sobre 650 euros... tenía un corto en POP en 6.40 .... y no podía vigilarla, el stop hizo su trabajo, joderme bien jaja.

Un saludo


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> No sé si vale de algo peeeero parece que están aflojando la marcha, aunque el último arreón fué fuerte pero no tanto como cuando caímos la primera vez, ahora es la hora en dónde se empieza a cortar el bacalao ... con la raspa y todo



Pues nada, vamos a ver que nos tienen preparado los chicos de los Head Found para hoy.... aunque cada vez me parece más que nos traen carbon.


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas... tranquilo yo he perdido hoy sobre 650 euros... tenía un corto en POP en 6.40 .... y no podía vigilarla, el stop hizo su trabajo, joderme bien jaja.
> 
> Un saludo



Yo ayer una piña de casi 800.

Pero mola mas decir solo cuando ganas... es mas chic....


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoy mismo, hablando con un familiar, me ha dicho que lleva varios días sin NADA de trabajo. Pero nada, nada. Desesperante.



Tambien puede ser igualmente desesperante a la inversa...

mmm...que final mas feo esta teniendo esto...ah no,pues esta levantado cabeza :S


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

Creo que oigo los tajos de como cortan el bacalo... que barbaridad.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 May 2009)

a las wenas noches!pues yo hoy he triunfado como la coca-cola dos cortos abierto uno en 9400 y el otro en 9420 esta mañana...hay siguen, me he tenido que ir a currar con el acojone metido en el cuerpo y me encuentro con esta relinda sorpresa...yujuuuuuu
viva trichet ..bernanke y sus discursos bajabolsas!


----------



## Wataru_ (7 May 2009)

Bueno... he comprado 3500 de ABK (Ambac), esperando a ver como se toman los resultados de AIG de esta noche.

Pondré Stop


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2009)

Hale, arreón de última para dar esperanzas a los pilladitos y que no lo vendan todo a la apertura, mañana cuando arranquemos va a ser brutal, independientemente de los s-tests y las chorradas banquero-políticas con las que nos aburren a diario.

Aunque si no llevan stop tal vez les convenga aguantar


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> a las wenas noches!pues yo hoy he triunfado como la coca-cola dos cortos abierto uno en 4400 y el otro en 4420 esta mañana...hay siguen, me he tenido que ir a currar con el acojone metido en el cuerpo y me encuentro con esta relinda sorpresa...yujuuuuuu
> viva trichet ..bernanke y sus discursos bajabolsas!



4400 y 4420? corto en que, exactamente?


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hale, arreón de última para dar esperanzas a los pilladitos y que no lo vendan todo a la apertura, mañana el desplome en la apertura va a ser brutal, independientemente de los s-tests y las chorradas banquero-políticas con las que nos aburren a diario.
> 
> Aunque si no llevan stop tal vez les convenga aguantar



Bueno,parece que entonces la cosa no esta tan mal como pensaba


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hale, arreón de última para dar esperanzas a los pilladitos y que no lo vendan todo a la apertura, mañana el desplome en la apertura va a ser brutal, independientemente de los s-tests y las chorradas banquero-políticas con las que nos aburren a diario.
> 
> Aunque si no llevan stop tal vez les convenga aguantar



Con la de dias que llevas pronosticando el Guanazo.... que pena que no hayas posteado antes para dejar dos o tres larguitos....


----------



## carvil (7 May 2009)

*Thursday, May 07, 2009 4:05:20 PM Wells Fargo & Co *ANNOUNCES $6B COMMON STOCK OFFERING*


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

carvil dijo:


> *Thursday, May 07, 2009 4:05:20 PM Wells Fargo & Co *ANNOUNCES $6B COMMON STOCK OFFERING*



que para los no muy versado en la lengua de skespeare quiere decir....¿:


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> 4400 y 4420? corto en que, exactamente?



jajajaja se me ha ido la pinza...9400 y 9420


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> que para los no muy versado en la lengua de skespeare quiere decir....¿:



Ampliacion de capital? (creo)


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> jajajaja se me ha ido la pinza...9400 y 9420



ahhhhh, porque si estabas corto desde ese precio en el eurostoxx muy bien, pero si era en el ibex.........


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Hola muchachada!
> Otro día de curro intenso
> Esta mañana he visto que esto subía como la espuma y me estaba enfadando por no haber puesto una orden de estas de entrar a precio y salir al rato con unos euros, pero bueno, como hoy era un día complicado no lo pensé mucho.
> Ahora veo que esto esta más rojo que el culo de Jesus Vaquez, y hasta me siento bien.
> ...




Mírate en el faq el comparador de comisiones según tu perfil de experto inversor... 


http://www.burbuwiki.org/burbuja2/index.php/FAQ



Saludos


----------



## carvil (7 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> que para los no muy versado en la lengua de skespeare quiere decir....¿:



Dilución de WFC


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto no sé si alguien lo habrá puesto:_
> "...Entre los bancos con necesidades de capital (datos no oficiales), se habla de Bank of America (35.000 mln $),Wells Fargo(13.000-15.000 mln $), G Mac (11.500 mln $), Citigroup (5.000 mln $) y Morgan Stanley (1.500 mln $).
> Por su parte, no precisarían de capital adicional JP Morgan, American Express y Goldman Sachs, entre otros."_
> 
> Saludos...





carvil dijo:


> *Thursday, May 07, 2009 4:05:20 PM Wells Fargo & Co *ANNOUNCES $6B COMMON STOCK OFFERING*



Se va deshojando la margarita:
-El mercado esperaba entren 13 y 15B$ para Wells Fargo y parece que van a ser 6...

Saludos...

PD: Suponiendo que la noticia de carvil sean Billions americanos, vamos de los de 9 ceros y no 12...


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Lo mio es peor,me entraron todas las ordenes que puse por la mañana,estoy dentro con todo :




Mira que meterte con todo el equipo... suerte hamijo... 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

Wells Fargo ofrecerá 6.000 millones en acciones para cumplir con el 'test' de estrés - 1227980 - 7/05/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Wells Fargo ofrecerá 6.000 millones en acciones para cumplir con el 'test' de estrés



¿Compro...? :


----------



## carvil (7 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Se va deshojando la margarita:
> -El mercado esperaba entren 13 y 15B$ para Wells Fargo y parece que van a ser 6...
> 
> Saludos...
> ...



Son billones americanos.... si no WFC desparecería


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... STREESSSSSS*

Estamos a 37 mins de la entrega de los stress-test

... que nerviosssssssss :::

WF cae en el afters ...


----------



## -H- (7 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hale, arreón de última para dar esperanzas a los pilladitos y que no lo vendan todo a la apertura, mañana cuando arranquemos va a ser brutal, independientemente de los s-tests y las chorradas banquero-políticas con las que nos aburren a diario.
> 
> Aunque si no llevan stop tal vez les convenga aguantar



A ver si es verdad y tocamos suelo por segunda vez para confirmar que es el suelo y que el papel ya solo está en manos fuertes. A ver si podemos ponernos a comprar de una vez.


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hale, arreón de última para dar esperanzas a los pilladitos y que no lo vendan todo a la apertura, *mañana cuando arranquemos va a ser brutal*, independientemente de los s-tests y las chorradas banquero-políticas con las que nos aburren a diario.
> 
> Aunque si no llevan stop tal vez les convenga aguantar



... te noto tenso cariño


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Estamos a 37 mins de la entrega de los stress-test
> 
> ... que nerviosssssssss :::
> 
> WF cae en el afters ...



la verdad es que estos de ual strit lo hacen de tal manera que parece serio y todo, que morro le gastan, si debemos ser los unicos que no conocen todavia lo que ponen las notas..... Menos mal que a mi no me han hecho el Stress-test ese porque ayer suspendía de calle.


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ... te noto tenso cariño



Sera la luna.


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2009)

-H- dijo:


> A ver si es verdad y tocamos suelo por segunda vez para confirmar que es el suelo y que el papel ya solo está en manos fuertes. A ver si podemos ponernos a comprar de una vez.



El 30 de marzo tuviste un mínimo creciente, una oportunidad de oro para comprar, no habrá un segundo suelo, sino otro mínimo creciente, probablemente antes de final de mes, estate atento.


----------



## carvil (7 May 2009)

*Morgan Stanley Announces $2 Billion Public Offering of Common Equity, Plans for $3 Billion Public Offering of non-FDIC Guaranteed Senior Notes*


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

¿Pero alguien se cree lo del stress-test...? :o



Saludos


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

pues las notas no deben ser muy buenas ... porque el futuro del eurostoxx ha pasado de cerrar en -9.5 a -13.75 en un pispas.


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ... te noto tenso cariño



Gracias por lo de cariño 

La verdad es que si lo estoy, pero es que esta semana le estoy sacando bastante al mercado, me salgo de una y entro inmediatamente en otra, a veces llevo varias a veces solo una, cortos-largos-cortos, reaccionando muy rápido a todo lo que ocurre y me va bien, pero es agotador.

Y cuando no estoy mirando el mercado estoy analizando los valores donde tengo puesto el ojo para el día siguiente, llevo una agenda con todos los puntos de reacción de los próximos días en cada valor (timing ya calculado) pero aun así analizo a ver si están bien para entrar, donde y los stops.

En los años 20 un tipo con 130$ hizo 12.000$ en un mes, si lograra conseguir tan solo el 25% de eso partiendo de ese dinero sería bastante feliz, creo que aun no puedo conseguirlo pero voy por el buen camino 

De todas formas yo parto con mucho más de 130$.


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Pero alguien se cree lo del stress-test...? :o



Déjate de stresses, acuerdate de lo del minicrack que te dije esta mañana y firma ya los putos contratos, que como sigas así no llegas ni al pacharán.


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Gracias por lo de cariño
> 
> La verdad es que si lo estoy, pero es que esta semana le estoy sacando bastante al mercado, me salgo de una y entro inmediatamente en otra, a veces llevo varias a veces solo una, cortos-largos-cortos, reaccionando muy rápido a todo lo que ocurre y me va bien, pero es agotador.
> 
> ...



Creo que te pones objetivos demasiado bajos, que menos que un 75%, el unico problema que le veo es que partiendo de 130 $ a ese tipo hoy en día solo le llegaría para cubrir las comisiones de la primera operacion.


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En los años 20 un tipo con 130$ hizo 12.000$ en un mes, si lograra conseguir tan solo el 25% de eso partiendo de ese dinero sería bastante feliz, creo que aun no puedo conseguirlo pero voy por el buen camino




Algún dia aprenderás... 



Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Gracias por lo de cariño
> 
> La verdad es que si lo estoy, pero es que esta semana le estoy sacando bastante al mercado, *me salgo de una y entro inmediatamente en otra, a veces llevo varias a veces solo una, cortos-largos-cortos, reaccionando muy rápido a todo lo que ocurre y me va bien, pero es agotador.*
> 
> ...



Ciertamente algunos no tienen abuela...


----------



## awai (7 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Creo que te pones objetivos demasiado bajos, que menos que un 75%, el unico problema que le veo es que partiendo de 130 $ a ese tipo hoy en día solo le llegaría para cubrir las comisiones de la primera operacion.



Con el SAN deberia dinero 

Hay que cuidar la salud también, que el "stres" es malo y te quedas calvo, y luego los injertos valen un huevete


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En los años 20 un tipo con 130$ hizo 12.000$ en un mes, si lograra conseguir tan solo el 25% de eso partiendo de ese dinero sería bastante feliz, creo que aun no puedo conseguirlo pero voy por el buen camino
> 
> De todas formas yo parto con mucho más de 130$.



Ahora con los apalancaos esos ya no tiene gracia 

Y ya que estamos, mañana me cuelgo un corto sobre POP y puede que otro sobre BBVA. 
El valor objetivo de mañana al martes para el BBVA: 7 euros.
El del POP: Dios dirá.


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Creo que te pones objetivos demasiado bajos, que menos que un 75%, el unico problema que le veo es que partiendo de 130 $ a ese tipo hoy en día solo le llegaría para cubrir las comisiones de la primera operacion.



Solo fue con acciones, hoy en día con el apalancamiento que hay en los CFD's y la elección correcta se podría doblar esa cantidad en un par de días sin demasiados problemas, claro que hablamos de USA donde las comisiones son justas, no los atracos que sufrimos aquí (me estoy quejando de Interdin, pero los demás son peores).

Encadenando varias elecciones correctas y un timing correcto se podría llegar facilmente a esa cantidad.


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... AIG*

AIG presenta unos resultados peores de lo esperado ... peeeeero por lo menos han dado resultados que hacía muuuuucho tiempo que no presentaban resultados


----------



## Wataru_ (7 May 2009)

Juas ^__^ yo este mes he sacado el 55% (Hoy andará por el cuarenta y tantos...).

Eso si... con una chorra que... pfff 
Hasta que se acabo 

Edito: Mierda Kujire yo he comprado hoy Ambac... esperando unos mejores de lo esperado... ya sabes... por continuar el juego.

Lo dicho... se acabó la suerte. jaja


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Déjate de stresses, acuerdate de lo del minicrack que te dije esta mañana y firma ya los putos contratos, que como sigas así no llegas ni al pacharán...



Cagüento... :

Mañana imprimo el pdf, lo firmo y lo envio por mail... menuda mierda de contrato... xdiosss.... :

Y esperad un poco joder... que ésto aún tiene recorrido alcista... 


Saludos :


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> AIG presenta unos resultados peores de lo esperado ... peeeeero por lo menos han dado resultados que hacía muuuuucho tiempo que no presentaban resultados



Luego eso es.... BUENO?, Dios mio aparta los fundamentales de mi camino, porque ese caliz no está hecho para mi.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas ^__^ yo este mes he sacado el 55% (Hoy andará por el cuarenta y tantos...).
> 
> Eso si... con una chorra que... pfff
> Hasta que se acabo



Pues con el dinero que mueves, será un pico... 

Felicidades y que no se te acabe la racha!!!!


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas ^__^ yo este mes he sacado el 55% (Hoy andará por el cuarenta y tantos...).
> 
> Eso si... con una chorra que... pfff
> Hasta que se acabo
> ...



Pues esta muy lejos de nuestro heroe que pasó de 130 a 12500, eso es casi un 10.000 % de rendimiento.


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

¿Por dónde dan los datos...? :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ciertamente algunos no tienen abuela...



Antes de decir lo de la abuela podrías haber revisado las operaciones que he hecho en el histórico del hilo, supongo que te falta hacer lo mismo cuando entras en un valor


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

*a puntito a puntito ............*

Nadie acierta el 100% de las veces, pero lo importante es ganar regularmente, y por mucho análisis que puedas hacer la experiencia es un grado, ser capaz de ver el mercado, de sentirlo ... be water hamijo!


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

*Resultados Oficiales Stress Test*

Y los números del Stress-Test de hoy

Bank 33.9B$
WF 13.7B$
GMAC 11.5B$
CIti 5.5B$
otros ...
-------------------------
GS no
MS no
US BC no
otros no
------------------------
El Total es de 75B$


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ahora con los apalancaos esos ya no tiene gracia



En los años 20 en USA uno podía apalancarse con futuros sobre materias primas igual que hoy lo hacemos sobre índices o acciones, todo lo que vemos ya está inventado de hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Y los números del Bono Test de hoy
> 
> Bank 33.9B$
> WF 13.7B$
> ...



Justo lo que publicaba hoy ws journal.... entonces no hay sorpresas y todo segun lo previsto.


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

Mañana subidón en la apertura... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tu eres informático seguro...
> 
> Por cierto no sé si alguien lo habrá puesto:_
> "...Entre los bancos con necesidades de capital (datos no oficiales), se habla de Bank of America (35.000 mln $),Wells Fargo(13.000-15.000 mln $), G Mac (11.500 mln $), Citigroup (5.000 mln $) y Morgan Stanley (1.500 mln $).
> ...





Kujire dijo:


> Y los números del Bono Test de hoy
> 
> Bank 33.9B$
> WF 13.7B$
> ...



Pues lo esperado, menos MS mejor de lo esperado...  S&P pa'rriba, bienvendio gap al alza...

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Justo lo que publicaba hoy ws journal.... entonces no hay sorpresas y todo segun lo previsto.



Ya sabes lo que tienen los gobiernos de progreso ..... lo filtran todo por todas partes


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

Bueno mientras llegan los datos esos famosos, y para pasar el rato.... en contestación de Apolo Creed que manifiesta ser Tauro (estas seguro que eres de ese signo) aun a pesar de hundir el poco prestigio que tiene este consultorio... Según tu signo.. asi eres por ser...

TAURO

Muy hábil para los negocios, paciente, tenaz, con mucha fuerza de voluntad y honrado, demasiado posesivo, poca moderación y muy testarudo, muy dado a la rutina.

Éste puede ser inversor a largo, su aversión al riesgo le llevará a buscar valores sólidos, que además querrá que tengan buenos datos fundamentales para sentirse más seguro.

Tendrá serias dificultades para elaborar estrategias a corto, o que impliquen la venta a crédito o futuros. Su afán posesivo le impedirá vender en el momento adecuado sin hacer un esfuerzo, pues desprenderse de algo que le pertenece, para él es bastante duro. Mucho menos contemplará la posibilidad de vender algo que ni siquiera tiene.

Pocas posiblidades de desarrollar estrategias creativas y originales para aprovechar situaciones inusuales.

Puede efercer de creador de mercados, trabajo en el que la rutina da beneficios pequeños pero seguros; también puede hacer arbitraje.

No sirve para especulación rápida y dura, y difícilmente llegará a estar convencido totalmente de las ventajas operativas del análisis técnico.

Lo que más le gustará de este libro es el capítulo sobre el fondo de pensiones, pero que no sea con basura.



Ya pondré mas adelante quienes son de este signo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues lo esperado, menos MS mejor de lo esperado...  S&P pa'rriba, bienvendio gap al alza...
> 
> Saludos...



Como van los fut usa?
Entonces los resultados sin sorpresa son buenos???? :
Puedo dormir tranquilo que mañana no me trasquilan a las primeras de cambio?


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Como van los fut usa?
> Entonces los resultados sin sorpresa son buenos???? :
> Puedo dormir tranquilo que mañana no me trasquilan a las primeras de cambio?



En principio se lo han tomado bien, han pasado de -14 a -7.


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Esto va a caer desde hoy/mañana hasta el lunes/martes. Incluso puede que el martes haya un minicrack y el miércoles/jueves se extienda mientras los tiburones acaparan papel. Justo lo que quieren para la entrada de más pardillos.




A ver si aguanta el chiringuito un poco más... :











Saludos


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> [...]
> _
> No sirve para especulación rápida y dura, y difícilmente llegará a estar convencido totalmente de las ventajas operativas del análisis técnico._
> [...]


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Nadie acierta el 100% de las veces, pero lo importante es ganar regularmente, y por mucho análisis que puedas hacer la experiencia es un grado, ser capaz de ver el mercado, de sentirlo ... be water hamijo!



Eso hago, a la que veo rojillo el Stoxx empiezo a ajustar stops hasta que saltan. No problem con aquello de sentir el mercado, pero al final estresa un poco.

De todas formas todo lo que estoy aprendiendo estos días me ahorrará mucho trabajo en el futuro.


----------



## Claca (7 May 2009)

Sí que han sentando bien los resultados, sí. Aunque no sé por qué me da la sensación de que esta es una canción que ya he escuchado antes, de hecho muchas veces en los últimos días. Aunque al principio la odiase, al final a fuerza de repertirla terminas encontrándole un puntito o al menos no se te hace molesta. _Necesitaremios capital, tralala, lo necesitaremos, lelele _


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Como van los fut usa?
> Entonces los resultados sin sorpresa son buenos???? :
> Puedo dormir tranquilo que mañana no me trasquilan a las primeras de cambio?



Tu tranquilo que mañana tenemos gap al alza... palabrita del niño tonuel... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Como van los fut usa?
> Entonces los resultados sin sorpresa son buenos???? :
> Puedo dormir tranquilo que mañana no me trasquilan a las primeras de cambio?



viento en popa grumete... 

S&P en 913-14
Ha pegado un salto desde los 905 antes de los stest

Saludos...


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


>



Lo se, lo se..... en fin fue bonito mientras duro.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 May 2009)

O sea, que H.Lecter y Apolo recuperan mañana lo perdido hoy. Enhorabuena. 

Yo me subiré al carro alcista en cuanto pueda.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 May 2009)

gap al alza no,noooooo!!!,que me dejais sin plusvalias yo preveo una llegada a los 9170-90 y parriba otra vez


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> O sea, que H.Lecter y Apolo recuperan mañana lo perdido hoy. Enhorabuena.
> 
> Yo me subiré al carro alcista en cuanto pueda.



Te prometo que si recupero mañana nunca mas me metere con tus largos del SAN ni con el botas,perdon Sr Botin


----------



## -H- (7 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El 30 de marzo tuviste un mínimo creciente, una oportunidad de oro para comprar, no habrá un segundo suelo, sino otro mínimo creciente, probablemente antes de final de mes, estate atento.



¿esto quiere decir que ya hemos llegado a mínimos y casi todo el papel está en manos fuertes que tienen previsto hasta que haya más malas noticias imprevistas? ¿no se caerá por debajo de esos mínimos aunque sea para confirmarlos? ¿ni siquiera con la nueva quiebra de cajas? habrá que ver, de todas formas tomo en cuenta tu consejo y estaré superatento, aunque agradecería que explicaras porque ves este mínimo creciente


----------



## percebo (7 May 2009)

No os fieis mucho, que ya han bajado un poco los futuros a -9.5, esto no sirve de nada, hasta que no abra el mercado con pasta real no vale pa na.

Y despues de este mensaje tranquilizador. Buenas noches a todos... 
Percebo corto y fuera.


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Te prometo que si recupero mañana nunca mas me metere con tus largos del SAN ni con el botas,perdon Sr Botin




Los futuros indican un ligerísimo gap al alza...


Buenas noches y buena suerte...


----------



## awai (7 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> No os fieis mucho, que ya han bajado un poco los futuros a -9.5, esto no sirve de nada, hasta que no abra el mercado con pasta real no vale pa na.
> 
> Y despues de este mensaje tranquilizador. Buenas noches a todos...
> Percebo corto y fuera.



Sabias palabras, por cierto todo este rato de "stres" y me he abierto una cuenta en...... renta4!!!! (esa de 15 días de prueba)

ahora tengo un simulador y comprare acciones que no valen nada y por tanto ni me dan pasta, pero bueno, tengo que aprender la operativa de esta página :


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Sabias palabras, por cierto todo este rato de "stres" y me he abierto una cuenta en...... renta4!!!! (esa de 15 días de prueba)
> 
> ahora tengo un simulador y comprare acciones que no valen nada y por tanto ni me dan pasta, pero bueno, tengo que aprender la operativa de esta página :




Pide los contratos ya... y déjate de periodo de pruebas... te vas a perder el guanazo... 

¿Dónde coño está el cartero por diosssss...? :




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (7 May 2009)

Bueno. Yo también me voy a dormir un poco.
Mañana hay tiempo para tomar la decisión correcta.

Yo sigo creyendo que van a dejar caer los índices unos días. 
Es una cuestión de que hace falta que entre dinero fresco. Los tiburones tienen que vender lo suyo a alguien y con la subida que llevamos no es posible y nadie se lo cree.

Lo del estrés son chorradas para marear la perdiz.

Hasta mañana.


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2009)

-H- dijo:


> ¿esto quiere decir que ya hemos llegado a mínimos y casi todo el papel está en manos fuertes que tienen previsto hasta que haya más malas noticias imprevistas? ¿no se caerá por debajo de esos mínimos aunque sea para confirmarlos? ¿ni siquiera con la nueva quiebra de cajas? habrá que ver, de todas formas tomo en cuenta tu consejo y estaré superatento, aunque agradecería que explicaras porque ves este mínimo creciente



No he dicho que YA hayamos llegado a alguna parte, he dicho que estés atento para ver que ocurre antes de fin de mes y busques un mínimo creciente, nada más.

Leyendo este hilo a veces me doy cuenta de que la bolsa solo es para exaltados


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

DP, tengo un mensaje de George, si hombre, el Capitán del Barco Seco al que has decidido unirte, un cruce entre Toni Soprano y Jack Sparrow...



> Carta al Grumete DP,
> 
> Bueno DP, te felicito por tu primer día de grumete a bordo de la tripulación loca del BarcoSeco, ... 4 pennies de plusvalía, y lo mejor es que en el after estamos en positivo para una nueva singladura. Por cierto mañana te toca pasar por los retretes, ya sabes aki sin privilegios se empieza desde abajo. No te preocupes si mañana tomamos un poco de marejada, recuerda que no nos gustan los que se marean a las primeras olas... y si te mareas acuérdate de los pulgares, si hombre de esos deditos colgamos a la Kujire un par de veces y ahora ni se inmuta, ahora lo importante es que pertences a la famiglia.
> 
> ...


----------



## awai (7 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pide los contratos ya... y déjate de periodo de pruebas... te vas a perder el guanazo...
> 
> ¿Dónde coño está el cartero por diosssss...? :
> 
> ...



Te hago caso, te has fijado si por tener activados los CDF te cobran comisión?
Yo asi comisión periódica he visto los 2 euros al mes sino realizas ninguna operación, lo demás... lo que menos me gusta es la de custodia... pero espero no tener que utilizarla mucho


----------



## Kujire (7 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... FED*

El presidente de la FED en NYC ..... ha dimitido:

Ojo! Ojo al dato OJITO! el paisano ha dimitido y la FED en NY, esa donde está todo el oro etc.... es la que mueve los hilos con WS

-------------------
Vikram (the Bandit) Pandit CEO de Citi ha dicho que Citi está preparada para soportar condiciones más difíciles.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> El presidente de la FED en NYC ..... ha dimitido:
> 
> Ojo! Ojo al dato OJITO! el paisano ha dimitido y la FED en NY, esa donde está todo el oro etc.... es la que mueve los hilos con WS
> 
> ...



Vaya tela,ya no duermo...:


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Te hago caso, te has fijado si por tener activados los CDF te cobran comisión?
> Yo asi comisión periódica he visto los 2 euros al mes sino realizas ninguna operación, lo demás... lo que menos me gusta es la de custodia... pero espero no tener que utilizarla mucho



Con los CFDs olvídate del canon y de las custodias... 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Con los CFDs olvídate del canon y de las custodias...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Con los cfds pagas cada dia que te quedes largo euribor+2% aprox


----------



## Alexandros (7 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> El presidente de la FED en NYC ..... ha dimitido:
> 
> Ojo! Ojo al dato OJITO! el paisano ha dimitido y la FED en NY, esa donde está todo el oro etc.... es la que mueve los hilos con WS
> 
> ...






Mulder, echa curriculum a ver si suena la flauta.


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Con los cfds pagas cada dia que te quedes largo euribor+2% aprox



el tema es que yo siempre los utilizaré a corto... :



Saludos


----------



## awai (8 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Con los cfds pagas cada dia que te quedes largo euribor+2% aprox



(ejemplo)

Osea si compras 1000€ en acciones, el yuri a 1,70 + 2,35 (creo que he ledio eso)
pagarías 40 € al día que te quedes ????

y al contrario si has vendido acciones por valor de 1000€ y te quedas, para comprarlas más baratas (osea en el guanazo)

te dan 40€ al día

me he equivocado en algo?


PD: ahora entiendo porque queréis que la bolsa baje ^___^


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Mulder, echa curriculum a ver si suena la flauta.



Creo que Kujire reune más méritos que yo


----------



## Kujire (8 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vaya tela,ya no duermo...:



A ver Hannibal, de momento todo va ok no pasa nada, parece que esta última noticia no ha impactado, y lo mejor es eso, que seguimos con el plan, mañana nos esperan los datos del paro en US y probablemente sean mejores de lo esperado, yo espero que mañana vayamos asimilando las cosas con tranquilidad, en definitiva que no veo guano para mañana.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> (ejemplo)
> 
> Osea si compras 1000€ en acciones, el yuri a 1,70 + 2,35 (creo que he ledio eso)
> pagarías 40 € al día que te quedes ????
> ...



Divide el E1Y+2,35% entre 365 días hombre!!!!!


----------



## awai (8 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Divide el E1Y+2,35% entre 365 días hombre!!!!!



cachis, entonces ya no es tan diver :


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

Ya estoy de vuelta... hemos dejado en buenas manos el puesto de mando, mañana tenemos que sacudirnos a esos polizontes -cortos- hoy nos han hecho aminorar la marcha.

Tenemos combustible hasta los 12.25 ---- por cierto mi camarote tiene una cama kingsize! y minibar hasta los topes...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> A ver Hannibal, de momento todo va ok no pasa nada, parece que esta última noticia no ha impactado, y lo mejor es eso, que seguimos con el plan, mañana nos esperan los datos del paro en US y probablemente sean mejores de lo esperado, yo espero que mañana vayamos asimilando las cosas con tranquilidad, en definitiva que no veo guano para mañana.



¿Nunca te han dicho que eres la forera mas guapa de burbuja.info?


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> A ver Hannibal, de momento todo va ok no pasa nada, parece que esta última noticia no ha impactado, y lo mejor es eso, que seguimos con el plan, mañana nos esperan los datos del paro en US y probablemente sean mejores de lo esperado, yo espero que mañana vayamos asimilando las cosas con tranquilidad, en definitiva que no veo guano para mañana.



Creo que a pesar de ser fiel seguidora de fundamentales a corto plazo aun no has aprendido ni asimilado lo que sucede exactamente cuando dan los datos de paro 

Azcuna tiene una buena experiencia que contarte de hace tiempo.


----------



## tonuel (8 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> te dan 40€ al día...




Yo si que te voy a dar 40 al dia... :o



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> cachis, entonces ya no es tan diver :



Los cortos con CDFs.
Los largos con el metodo de toda la vida,no pagas intereses y si te "quedas pillado" al menos cobras tu dividendo y tienes tu acción en propiedad,no un contrato con un broker.


----------



## awai (8 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo si que te voy a dar 40 al dia... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Ultima pregunta, estoy ya pidiendo el contrato, puedo ligarla a la cuenta naranja de ing??? es decir, me preocupa que haya "fallos de conexión" y mierdas de esas, yo quiero entrar y salir en el acto


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Y los números del Stress-Test de hoy
> 
> Bank 33.9B$
> WF 13.7B$
> ...



Han publicado estos, en los que a MS le ponen 1,8B$... :

* Bank of America: 33.900 millones de dólares
* Wells Fargo: 13.700 millones de dólares
* GMAC: 11.500 millones de dólares
* Citigroup: 5.500 millones de dólares
* Regions Financial: 2.500 millones de dólares
* SunTrust: 2.200 millones de dólares
* Morgan Stanley: 1.800 millones de dólares
* Keycorp: 1.800 millones de dólares
* Fifth Third: 1.100 millones de dólares
* PNC: 600 millones de dólares

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Los cortos con CDFs.
> Los largos con el metodo de toda la vida,no pagas intereses y si te "quedas pillado" al menos cobras tu dividendo y tienes tu acción en propiedad,no un contrato con un broker.



Con CFDs el dividendo también se cobra si estás largo y se paga si estás corto. Evidentemente no tienes acciones en propiedad y careces de derechos políticos, pero no hay vencimiento, el contrato sigue vigente hasta que cierres la posición.

Además creo que también te aprovechas de ampliaciones, splits y esas cosillas tan tontillas que tienen las acciones de verdad que no te permiten ponerte corto.

Cuanto más lo pienso, más creo que la bolsa española es cutre con ganas.


----------



## tonuel (8 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Los cortos con CDFs.
> Los largos con el metodo de toda la vida.



A menos que te quieras apalancar claro... 


Pero creo que tu no sueles hacerlo... si no no te quedarian ni los gallumbos... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

Toca retirada, Hannibal, para que te quedes más tranquilo, te dejo con el S&P en 916,1... 

Saludos y hasta mañana...


----------



## Kujire (8 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Han publicado estos, en los que a MS le ponen 1,8B$... :
> 
> * Bank of America: 33.900 millones de dólares
> * Wells Fargo: 13.700 millones de dólares
> ...



Fe de errata mía, ... es que si no pasa de 10$B hasta parece poco


----------



## Kujire (8 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que a pesar de ser fiel seguidora de fundamentales a corto plazo aun no has aprendido ni asimilado *lo que sucede exactamente* cuando dan los datos de paro
> 
> Azcuna tiene una buena experiencia que contarte de hace tiempo.



Mulder faltan dos días para la luna llena pero veo que ya tienes los primeros efectos sastamente ... sastamente ... lo veremos mañana, lo importante es que Hannibal descanse y mañana esté atento y despejado, si las estadísticas lo explicaran todo ... seguramente no estaríamos por akí, este es un juego psicológico en el que yo también juego.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 May 2009)

Yo hoy no he seguido el plan que había puesto para toda la semana por culpa de la presentación de resultados de Repsol, tenía previsto vender antes del anuncio de Trichet y no lo he hecho por miedo a que se filtraran los resultados de Repsol.

Como mañana no haya gap y los resultados de Repsol sean malos malos...

Pero yo creo que van a ser buenos, buenos, sorpresón total. 

Luego dice Azkuna que no tenemos fe.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Bueno mientras llegan los datos esos famosos, y para pasar el rato.... en contestación de Apolo Creed que manifiesta ser Tauro (estas seguro que eres de ese signo) aun a pesar de hundir el poco prestigio que tiene este consultorio... Según tu signo.. asi eres por ser...
> 
> TAURO
> 
> ...



Sabes que siempre he tenido muy presentes tus opiniones (que me ha costado dinero a veces)...pero...tu estas seguro que ese horoscopo es fiable 100%? Con la ilusion que han recibido los demas sus horoscopos,al leer eso van a pensar que les has vendido la moto...

28/04/1978...juraria que soy tauro,si


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> O sea, que H.Lecter y Apolo recuperan mañana lo perdido hoy. Enhorabuena.
> 
> Yo me subiré al carro alcista en cuanto pueda.



La verdad es que es bonito ver gente de buen corazon hoy dia... (en serio,en serio) A mi es que no me sale


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> ¿Nunca te han dicho que eres la forera mas guapa de burbuja.info?



Que te pierdes,que te pierdes...


----------



## Claca (8 May 2009)

Parece que en Japón ven continuidad al rebote. Enhorabuena a los que estén largos


----------



## tonuel (8 May 2009)

*De momento* el ibex subiendo casi un 1% en preapertura... 



Saludos


----------



## percebo (8 May 2009)

Buenos dias largos a todos, esto parece que chuta, hace sol, estamos casi en luna llena, los datos del stres-tess son buenos?, esto no puede sino subir y subir, asi que nada todos a meter pasta que si no se nos viene el chiringuito abajo y no le da tiempo a Tonuel a firmar los contratos, desafortunadamente no voy a estar aqui para controlar el asunto, me voy en plan cicerón a enseñar a mis papis los caballos y bodegas de Jerez (viernes libre y ni siquiera es un moscoso, viva las libranzas por incidencias), pero estais en buenas manos Apolo Creed que según su horoscopo es un tio tranquilo y rutinario, tenaz en sus inversiones e ideal para el trabajo de Creador de mercado, se encargará de ello, así que en sus manos dejo los dos largos que ayer dejé.

No os preocupeis, si en algún momento notais que flaquean vuestras fuerzas, los refuerzos llegarán, no tengo duda alguna que hoy como buen dia alcista Pepon26 aparecerá por aquí para surtir al mercado de cuanta liquidez necesite para superar las resistencias necesarias y daros las directrices oportunas para alcanzar pronto un nuevo estatus económico de acuerdo con la nueva realidad financiera en la que vivimos.

Suerte a todos y felices plusvalías.


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Apolo Creed que según su horoscopo es un tio tranquilo y rutinario, tenaz en sus inversiones e ideal para el trabajo de Creador de mercado, se encargará de ello, así que en sus manos dejo los dos largos que ayer dejé.



Me temo que hoy tu creador de mercado favorito va a fallarte con esos largos. A pesar de todo voy a cerrar mis cortos en POP en breve. Para entrar corto más tarde en algunas otras que tengo previstas para hoy, luego las pongo.

edito: Y a los buenos y festivos días!


----------



## percebo (8 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me temo que hoy tu creador de mercado favorito va a fallarte con esos largos. A pesar de todo voy a cerrar mis cortos en POP en breve. Para entrar corto más tarde en algunas otras que tengo previstas para hoy, luego las pongo.
> 
> edito: Y a los buenos y festivos días!



Y mulder se pone corto.... que mas se puede pedir para irse tranquilo.... Duro con ellos Apolo, PO DE MOS.


----------



## tonuel (8 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> *Y mulder se pone corto....* que mas se puede pedir para irse tranquilo.... Duro con ellos Apolo, PO DE MOS.




La verdad es que ya me quedo más tranquilo... cuando llegue voy a leerme el contrato de CFDs con paciencia... 




Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 May 2009)

Repsol -48% de beneficio 1T09, mucho mejor de lo esperado (-75%, se esperaba), como la cotización no ha reaccionado bien eso significa que la subida de los días previos era porque ya se sabía, ya pasó el trimestre anterior, se sabe antes de que lo anuncien, de sorpresa nada.

ACTUALIZA-Beneficio operativo ajustado CCS Repsol 1tr baja 45,6% | Reuters


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Y mulder se pone corto.... que mas se puede pedir para irse tranquilo.... Duro con ellos Apolo, PO DE MOS.



No, estaba corto desde ayer, ahora mismo estoy fuera de todo porque ya me saltó el stop. Seguiremos intentándolo, por la tarde probablemente.


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

Las de hoy:

CIN.MC Cortos 4.43. Stop 4.51 (0.08). Poco activa.
CRI.MC Cortos 2.86. Stop 2.98 (0.12). Poco activa.
ENG.MC Cortos 12.61. Stop 12.79 (0.18)
IBE.MC Cortos 6.01. Stop 6.14 (0.13). Poco activa.
TL5.MC Largos 7.87. Stop 7.51 (0.36)

edito: el stop en TL5 estaba mal.


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

Buenos días.

Endesa ayer no me gusto lo que hizo al cierre, mejor vender.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 May 2009)

Al final parece que recupero.
Tenia san a 7,15 Iberdrola a 6,10 ACS a 37 Inditex a 33 y grifols a 13 ya veremos como evoluciona la cosa.


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

Hay poco volumen ha estas horas... REE baja negociación... los tubos recuperando.


----------



## tonuel (8 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Al final parece que recupero.
> Tenia san a 7,15 Iberdrola a 6,10 ACS a 37 Inditex a 33 y grifols a 13 ya veremos como evoluciona la cosa.



Esta noche cenará chuletón... pero tenga cuidado no se de la vuelta... :o



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Al final parece que recupero.
> Tenia san a 7,15 Iberdrola a 6,10 ACS a 37 Inditex a 33 y grifols a 13 ya veremos como evoluciona la cosa.



GRF tiene un soporte muy fuerte en 13, pero como los pierda se va a ir al abismo, te recomiendo poner el stop muy cerca de esa cifra.


----------



## Speculo (8 May 2009)

Vamos a aportar el apunte del día.
El estudio lo haremos sobre nuestras queridas TRG ...

Primero, el gráfico:





Segundo, un artículo muy majo al respecto de la figura que marco con flechas negras:

Bulkowski’s Adam & Eve Double Bottoms

Tercero, fijar el objetivo de escape en el lugar donde he dibujado las dos flechas verdes. Aproximadamente 2,50 .

Cuarto, se podría entrar en TRG a partir de los 2,20 ajustando el stop en 2,16/2,17 , por si no sale bien la jugada.

Mulder, me gustaría que me dieses tu opinión al respecto, por favor. Incluyendo tus propios estudios de giros.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2009)

No veo volumen

En breve vamos a descontar la subida en el Ibex


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

Si supera los 32,00€ mejora su aspecto... voy a mantenerlas hasta las 14:30h, a esa hora ya conoceremos los datos del paro USA...


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Cuarto, se podría entrar en TRG a partir de los 2,20 ajustando el stop en 2,16/2,17 , por si no sale bien la jugada.
> 
> Mulder, me gustaría que me dieses tu opinión al respecto, por favor. Incluyendo tus propios estudios de giros.



Los chicharros no son santo de mi devoción y no la tengo analizada, pero como estoy fuera y esperando a que pase algo para entrar corto ando algo desocupado ahora te la analizo a ver que sale.

Igual entro hasta yo


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si supera los 32,00€ mejora su aspecto... voy a mantenerlas hasta las 14:30h, a esa hora ya conoceremos los datos del paro USA...



Por lo menos se esta negociando , ayer ni se intento

por cierto, ha visto adolfo dominguez, creo que la oportunidad para meterse fue hoy pero resulta interesante,


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2009)

Chicos, cuidado con Iberdola Renovables y Gamesas entre otros

Industria prepara un decreto para rebajar las ayudas a las renovables - 1228187 - 8/05/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


----------



## tonuel (8 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Chicos, cuidado con Iberdola Renovables y Gamesas entre otros
> 
> Industria prepara un decreto para rebajar las ayudas a las renovables - 1228187 - 8/05/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es




Ésto afecta a los inversoreh de huertoh solareh y de ventiladoreh... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Por lo menos se esta negociando , ayer ni se intento
> 
> por cierto, ha visto adolfo dominguez, creo que la oportunidad para meterse fue hoy pero resulta interesante,



Sobre REE... hemos recuperado desde los 31,16€ hasta hoy... yo la veo sobre los 32,00€ para el cierre.

Paciencia, mira ENDESA, he perdido varias oportunidades, las vendí en 14,80€ y ahora están en +17,00€ eso sí... parece que quiere corregir.

Pero no me fio de ENDESA...

Adolfo Dominguez, he visto la neg.... ahora unos 10.000 tit aprox... habrá que ver como sigue a media mañana.

Saludos.
DP


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

No tiene lógica... las subidas de estos días, van condicionadas a las ayudas que se aprobaron la semana pasada... no creo que afecte en bolsa.

IBR... está sobrecomprada y GAMESA... un día de estos la OPA IBERDROLA. ;-)


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 May 2009)

buenos dias por la mañana,cerrados los cortos a 9328 .....los tenia que haber hecho ayer pero bueno...165 leuros pal bolsillo...a ver que depara hoy...joer,me podia haber esperado un poco esto va pabajo


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

MADRID (EFE Dow Jones)--La eléctrica española Endesa SA (ELE.MC), filial del grupo italiano Enel SpA (ENEL.MI), dijo el viernes que su beneficio neto cayó un 23% en el primer trimestre respecto al año anterior por el ajuste de algunos activos vendidos en 2008. 

El beneficio neto bajó hasta EUR509 millones entre enero y marzo desde EUR662 millones el año anterior. 

La compañía se anotó unas ganancias de EUR4.550 millones por las ventas de activos al grupo alemán E.ON AG (EOAN.XE) en junio. Los activos vendidos a E.ON no reportaron beneficios a Endesa en el primer trimestre. 

Los ingresos de Endesa aumentaron hasta EUR5.980 millones desde EUR5.450 millones el año anterior.


----------



## tonuel (8 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> buenos dias por la mañana,cerrados los cortos a 9328 .....los tenia que haber hecho ayer pero bueno...165 leuros pal bolsillo...a ver que depara hoy...joer,me podia haber esperado un poco esto va pabajo



ya te digo... tiene pinta de sangria continua... sin prisa pero sin pausa... 

Por cierto... ¿alguien se ha puesto largo/corto...? o es que habeis ido a cambiaros los gallumbos... 




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 May 2009)

Vendidas las grifols a 13,17
En lo demas palmo pasta...aguantare con 2 cojones,o plusvalias o me voy al foro de pillados de invertia


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

BSN VL, comprando de nuevo REE.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 May 2009)

Los banquitos aguantan bien,pero lo demas....


----------



## tonuel (8 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vendidas las grifols a 13,17
> En lo demas palmo pasta...aguantare con 2 cojones,o plusvalias o *me voy al foro de pillados de invertia *




En ese foro te ponen la alfombra cuando te conectas... ya lo sabes... 

Yo aguantaria aunque pegue bajón esta semana y la que viene... ya sabes que estamos alcistas hasta *octubre*... 



Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> BSN VL, comprando de nuevo REE.



y BSN BI

a ver si consiguen animar el valor.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 May 2009)

Si baja Iberdrola a 6 comprare con el cash de la venta de grifols,es un valor muy liquido y se le puede sacar 9 o 10 centimos al alza en intradia muy facil.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> En ese foro te ponen la alfombra cuando te conectas... ya lo sabes...
> 
> Yo aguantaria aunque pegue bajón esta semana y la que viene... ya sabes que estamos alcistas hasta *octubre*...
> 
> ...



Yo soy hombre de cortos,este sufrimiento no va conmigo,solo veo guano alla donde miro :


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Vamos a aportar el apunte del día.
> El estudio lo haremos sobre nuestras queridas TRG ...
> 
> Primero, el gráfico:
> ...



Este valor está bajista, hoy tenía un punto de reacción menor (de ahí que esté bajando) el próximo es el 14 de mayo, que es el jueves que viene. Si sigue bajando, que es lo más seguro, se podría entrar en los alrededores de 2 o un poco más arriba (entre 2.05 y 2.10) donde tendrá un soporte muy fuerte y es probable que rebote, aunque dependerá de si el mercado general es bajista o alcista para que el rebote sea leve o vaya mucho más allá.

En 2.13 hay resistencia, pasar ese nivel al alza y mantenerse por encima sería muy buena señal (pero acaba de perforarlo), luego está el techo del canal en 2.30 aproximadamente que ha sido el sitio desde donde está cayendo. Si pasara el 2 hacia abajo tendría recorrido sin escalas hasta 1.85, en 1.74 está el soporte mayor, pasarlo a la baja sería la total perdición.

Conclusión: yo de ti no lo haría forastero 

Conclusión 2: las mascarillas, aparte de para evitar la gripe porcina, también sirven para analizar chicharros sin que el hedor a manipulación te mate


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 May 2009)

Banco Pastor gana un 68% menos en el primer trimestre - Cotizalia.com


----------



## tonuel (8 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Banco Pastor gana un 68% menos en el primer trimestre - Cotizalia.com




¿Cuántos meses le quedan a éste...? :



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 May 2009)

Repsol entre las mejores, pues sí que les ha costado darse cuenta que los resultados del primer trimestre 09 son cojonudos y que los del 4T08 estaban manipulados a la baja.

Amos, no me jodas, dieron pérdidas en el 4T08 a propósito haciendo funambulismo con las cuentas.


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

Hummmmmm... con las poq acc que negocia al día:

4,00€ P.OBJETIVO -AGENCIA DP HF LTD- RECOMIENDA, desde INFRAPONDERAR A VENDER.

B.PASTOR


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hummmmmm... con las poq acc que negocia al día:
> 
> 4,00€ P.OBJETIVO -AGENCIA DP HF LTD- RECOMIENDA, desde INFRAPONDERAR A VENDER.
> 
> B.PASTOR



Un dia tenemos que ponermos largos/cortos todos los del foro en un valor concreto burbuja hedge found!! 

Por supuesto que sea un chicharrillo,que movamos la cot a nuestro antojo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 May 2009)

podriamos hacer quedada con otros foros...jajajaja un lunes al mes,a empujar todos juntos
creo que si superamos con fuerza los 9350-60 el dia acabara verdecito hannibal,aguanta tu posicion !chuleton o muerte!


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

Si, pero el problema puede presentarse en momento que vengan las BSN -ACF, de turno... nos fastidian la operación... ellos tienen controlado el chicharril al momento que descubren mov sospechosos... allí están ellos.

Hay que seguir sus movimientos, es mejor que el pelotón de asalto vaya primero.


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Un dia tenemos que ponermos largos/cortos todos los del foro en un valor concreto burbuja hedge found!!
> 
> Por supuesto que sea un chicharrillo,que movamos la cot a nuestro antojo.



Yo me apunto a esa gesta, pero que sea un chicharro con disponibilidad en CFDs de Interdin, por favor.

Por otra parte esto habría que llevarlo algo más en secreto que aquí nos lee mucha gente


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 May 2009)

necesitamos un agente doble en una agencia......alguien conoce a alguien?ponemos un anuncio en el periodico?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 May 2009)

¿A que no hay cojones a traspasarle 1000 euros a ciegas a algún forero y hacer un fondo para operaciones mega-suicidas?

Además hay que fiarse de alguien, doble riesgo.

Mini HF, e ir apalancados a tope.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 May 2009)

no hay cojones,no os traspasaria ni 10 centimos....jajajaja
en todo caso se los daria a Apolo,para que gamesease a gusto


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2009)

La venganza de las gacelas


----------



## Speculo (8 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Por otra parte esto habría que llevarlo algo más en secreto que aquí nos lee mucha gente



Pues sí. Se puede crear algún grupo de trabajo privado en google o algo así.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> no hay cojones,no os traspasaria ni 10 centimos....jajajaja



Yo había pensado en Mulder, que parece buen tipo y tal...







Las operaciones se decidirían en oscuras y secretas reuniones cibernáuticas...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 May 2009)

luchando contra la resistencia.......9355,creo que lo va a conseguir


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 May 2009)

Pues ya estais empezando a buscar la cot "victima" jajajaja
Para cortos para mayor recochineo tendria que ser un banco/constructor/inmobiliaria jajajajaja


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

OHL, cuando preparen la tercera parte del YO TE PRESTO para recomprar barato y te subo la acc como la espuma... está al caer.... nunca mejor dicho!


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

Lo que dice DP es cierto, habría que emplear una estrategia de acumulación por lo bajini para ir subiéndola poco a poco y un buen día...ZAS... ¡en toda la boca!

Al estilo leoncio, vamos, si lo hacen así es por algo.


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

Pepitoria, REE va a por los 32,00€ vas a vender¿ = GACELILLA ? XD


----------



## javso (8 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pepitoria, REE va a por los 32,00€ vas a vender¿ = GACELILLA ? XD



Ha tocado ya los 32? La estoy siguiendo toda la mañana y se da una y otra vez contra el muro de los 31,95-97, debe tener una resistencia fuerte ahí. A ver si explota ya!!!


----------



## tonuel (8 May 2009)

Ibex arriba un 1,5%... camino de los 17000... 



Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pepitoria, REE va a por los 32,00€ vas a vender¿ = GACELILLA ? XD



a corto plazo crees que puede subir hasta 33/34??


----------



## Speculo (8 May 2009)

Bueno, yo no opero ya más hasta después de comer.
Me voy a ver si vendo alguna escoba.


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

Ya sabes mi opinión... tiene que recuperar los 34,00€ .... pero no hay seguro, dependerá del vol de estos días.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 May 2009)

largo en 9360 objetivo 9400 stop irrisorio en 9345


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

Entro corto en ELE en 16.92.


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 May 2009)

hemos superado los maximos de ayer? saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 May 2009)

ni de coña,9445 creo que fueron


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> hemos superado los maximos de ayer? saludos



No,los max de ayer fueron 9440 aprox


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 May 2009)

pues eso, 


segundo asalto


----------



## pyn (8 May 2009)

Me acaban de llegar los papeles de Ahorro.com. Así que esperaros a la próxima semana para el tema del HF , que yo me apunto.

A por ellooooooooos  .


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

Entro corto en ACS a 36.89 y que San Apapusio Bendito me ampare que de esta no me fio un pelo, ACS es un valor muy chungo, pero si me sale va a salir estupendamente.


----------



## tonuel (8 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Entro corto en ACS a 36.89 y que San Apapusio Bendito me ampare que de esta no me fio un pelo, ACS es un valor muy chungo, pero si me sale va a salir estupendamente.



Yo si me hubiera puesto corto esta semana ya palmaria bastante... :o


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

ELE, te la va a jugar,,,,,,,, mucho cuidado!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 May 2009)

los gordonchos estan haciendo caja,los 9400 van a tardar un poco


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 May 2009)

joer pyn, vas a entrar seguramente en lo mejor de todo


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

Ree ----->>>>> 32,00€ superados


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

MADRID (EFE Dow Jones)-La recesión económica y la actual crisis de consumo que vive España han provocado que el grupo de moda Adolfo Domínguez SA (ADZ.MC) reduzca de forma significativa su inversión prevista en nuevos puntos de venta en el ejercicio 2009-2010. 

La compañía gallega tiene previsto destinar EUR8,5 millones a la apertura de 25 establecimientos, entre tiendas propias, córners integrados en El Corte Inglés y franquicias, según documentación remitida a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores. 

En el ejercicio fiscal cerrado el 29 de febrero de 2009, Adolfo Domínguez había abierto un total de 101 nuevos puntos de venta. 

Debido a su programa de reducción de costes para responder a la contracción de la demanda ha prescindido de 19 contratos de alquiler para tiendas en las que no se habían iniciado las obras de adaptación. 

"Seguiremos analizando todas y cada una de las tiendas para proceder al cierre de aquellas que mantienen la tendencia negativa de ejercicios anteriores", señala el grupo de moda en una presentación. 

Adolfo Domínguez redujo un 74% su beneficio neto del ejercicio fiscal 2008-2009 hasta los EUR4,1 millones, mientras que las ventas cayeron un 2,4% a EUR187,9 millones.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 May 2009)

joer las bbvas cerquita de 9 ...que tentadoras.....


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ELE, te la va a jugar,,,,,,,, mucho cuidado!



Si, he entrado justo encima de una resistencia de largo plazo, y encima por debajo de mi nivel de entrada, pero creo que ahora los índices van a bajar un poco, a ver si puedo asegurar algo y si no mantendré, el stop lo tengo relativamente lejos.

De todas formas no he entrado con demasiada pasta en esta.


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

Ayer, ELE tocó los 17,80€ y hoy están acumulando... BSN VL, cuando lo miré iban por 60.000 accs.

BSN VL +76.000 -4.650 71.350
EDL MA +42.641 -26.641 16.000
BSN BI +35.183 -64.819 -29.636


----------



## shamus (8 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> largo en 9360 objetivo 9400 stop irrisorio en 9345



Futuros?. Donde los compras para que te aparezcan con el precio real del indice?. En interdin me aparecen al menos 60 puntos por debajo.


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ayer, ELE tocó los 17,80€ y hoy están acumulando... BSN VL, cuando lo miré iban por 60.000 accs.
> 
> BSN VL +76.000 -4.650 71.350
> EDL MA +42.641 -26.641 16.000
> BSN BI +35.183 -64.819 -29.636



Esta mañana estaba haciendo una figura de envolvente bajista, si logra cerrar un poco por debajo que ayer, o mejor todavía de los mínimos de ayer, ya la tendríamos confirmada.


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Futuros?. Donde los compras para que te aparezcan con el precio real del indice?. En interdin me aparecen al menos 60 puntos por debajo.



El índice y el futuro son dos cosas distintas, nunca o casi nunca verás el futuro del Ibex coincidiendo con el precio del subyacente y lo mismo pasa en todos los demás índices del mundo mundial.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 May 2009)

Vendidas Inditex a 33,38 las tenia a 33 un muerto menos,a ver si me quito de encima las ACS y las Iberia y me quedo con Iberdrola y SAN


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 May 2009)

fuera largos en 9410,50 mas pa la saca


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 May 2009)

BBVA a puntito de tocar los 9...


----------



## tonuel (8 May 2009)

vuela, vuela pajarito... 


+2%



Saludos


----------



## Tupper (8 May 2009)

Jorls, esto está super alcista.


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

De nuevo en VERTICE360º a 0,82€


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 May 2009)

ahora si que ya estamos cerca de maximos de ayer,se repetira la jugada? ...yo ya tengo un corto cargando en 9450
hannibal ya respiras mas tranquilo ¿eh?


----------



## Kujire (8 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... Payrolls rolling*

Buenos dias,

Dentro de 10mins salen los datos de empleo, tened cuidado porque nos podemos mover un poco


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2009)

REE se ha quitado el sanbenito de los 32,00 

ahora empieza a despegar (con volumen escaso) pero de manera solida


----------



## Riviera (8 May 2009)

Como dejen de tocar la musica como ayer la hostia hoy sera sin red.

Corto en ing a 8,25


----------



## pyn (8 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> joer pyn, vas a entrar seguramente en lo mejor de todo



No me da tiempo... Esperaré a la próxima semana a ver.


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> Dentro de 10mins salen los datos de empleo, tened cuidado porque nos podemos mover un poco



Yo ya he visto esta mañana un movimiento en el Stoxx que nos conduce a un máximo decreciente, la piña para esta tarde está casi asegurada y el timing me coincide con la presentación del dato del empleo...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 May 2009)

De la Vega: "Ha llegado el momento de la supresión de la publicidad de TVE"
ojo a TEF y telecinco
esto se pone interesting


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 May 2009)

Vendidas todas las SAN a 7.29 !!! 

ME quedan Iberia - ACS - Iberdrola


----------



## Kujire (8 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... Payrolls rolling*

Datos de empleo mejor de lo esperado -539.000 esperados 600.000


----------



## Caída a Plomo (8 May 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Como dejen de tocar la musica como ayer la hostia hoy sera sin red.
> 
> Corto en ing a 8,25



Sin red pero abajo espera una cama elástica. Es que los estados están comprando directa o indirectamente todo el guano con nuestro dinero


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

Hola Kujire, los piratas nos están intentando abordar en el PM... saca los cañones!


----------



## javso (8 May 2009)

Pues yo preveo subida del Ibex al 2,5% en cuanto abra USA


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 May 2009)

pero que zorrones que son,datos mejor de lo esperado y pabajo,jajajaja a ver donde lo dejan y entro largo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 May 2009)

pues eso largo en 9390 objetivo los 9440


----------



## Riviera (8 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> pero que zorrones que son,datos mejor de lo esperado y pabajo,jajajaja a ver donde lo dejan y entro largo



Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


Dejando aparte toda la pantomima que se llevan con los numeritos del empleo y que es sabido que poco importa,me escama sobremanera que haya caido algo desde el dato :.Deberia haber sido al contrario para pillar a los ultimos.Creo que cerrare los cortos al abrir los americanos.


----------



## Speculo (8 May 2009)

Ya estoy por aquí de nuevo... ¿Todavía andáis por el mismo sitio?

Creo que Mulder esta vez no se equivoca, aunque voy a esperar un pelín para meterle un corto a algún valor.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 May 2009)

vamos ibex!,tira parriba viejo zorro!


----------



## Kujire (8 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hola Kujire, los piratas nos están intentando abordar en el PM... saca los cañones!



DP, malas nuevas al parecer han ofrecido una porrada de acciones a Merryl:, creo que para cortos: ... sigo investigando ...


----------



## Speculo (8 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> vamos ibex!,tira parriba viejo zorro!



El Ibex tiene el punto de mira puesto en los 9.100 y para allá que va.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> El Ibex tiene el punto de mira puesto en los 9.100 y para allá que va.



dejale que suba un poco,recuerda que es cierre semanal lo dejaran para el lunes 
eso espero


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets
> 
> 
> Dejando aparte toda la pantomima que se llevan con los numeritos del empleo y que es sabido que poco importa,me escama sobremanera que haya caido algo desde el dato :.*Deberia haber sido al contrario para pillar a los ultimos*.Creo que cerrare los cortos al abrir los americanos.



A mi me ha dado exactamente la misma impresion...


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

Kujire... algo he leido en los foros, pero dicen que es una op antigua... que lo que necesitan es +pasta ... porque los bancos no le dan crédito, no me creo nada!

voy a refugiarme de esos piratas en mi camarote.


----------



## Riviera (8 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A mi me ha dado exactamente la misma impresion...



Me acabas de aclarar las dudas.Tu y yo somos el perfecto ejemplo del sentimiento contrario  . ¡Mantendre los cortos contra vientos y mareas!







¡al abordaje!


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Me acabas de aclarar las dudas.Tu y yo somos el perfecto ejemplo del sentimiento contrario  . ¡Mantendre los cortos contra vientos y mareas!



Bueno,bueno...pero yo no me hago responsable de nada...


----------



## Tupper (8 May 2009)

Jorls, el tinglado no baja ni a tiros. :


----------



## Riviera (8 May 2009)

Interesante comentario de Carpatos que coincide con el de nuestro Pepon

*Comentario 8 Mayo 2009 

En el mercado bursátil empezó a mostrar ayer alguna señal de debilidad que podia confirmarse si hoy cierra en negativo. Lo más probable seria caer hacia la zona de 860 para coger fuerza y seguir subiendo hacia niveles de 940. Según nuestros análisis de medio plazo hemos visto los mínimos en el año y una caída adicional hacia la zona de 790 puede ser una interesante oportunidad de compra de medio plazo para el resto del año. El movimiento al alza posterior nos podría llevar a la zona de 940 e incluso niveles de 1.060. Consideramos que podemos entrar en un gran movimiento lateral que puede durar hasta el 2010 entre 666 y 1.060. Como estrategia de medio plazo seguimos esperando una corrección significativa para posicionarnos agresivamente y pensamos que en la zona de 790 estaría el nivel óptimo. Mantenemos nuestro intento de posicionarnos si el mercado corrige en los mercados emergentes de Brasil,China, Rusia e India a través del ETF ligado a un Indice BRIC (BKF). Y además hoy añadimos dos apuestas en el mercado asiático y en el mercado tecnológico para posicionarnos en una corrección. 

A nivel de Divisas nuestros modelos han cambiado a tendencia alcista en el corto plazo para el Euro y nuestra proyección es que el euro podría subir hasta niveles de 1,42/1,45 €/$. Vamos a tratar de posicionarnos alcistas en el Euro; y bajistas en el Dólar. En cuanto al yen nuestros modelos marcan movimiento lateral. 

A nivel de Bonos nuestros modelos marcan claras señales bajistas; por lo tanto vamos a tratar de adoptar una posición bajista en cuanto corrija algo. Por otro lado seguimos considerando que ha llegado el momento de empezar a posicionarse largo de Crédito de cara al medio plazo, y por lo tanto vamos a tratar de posicionarnos alcistas en un ETF de Bonos High Yield (HYG) que en el peor de los casos nos va a pagar un dividendo del 11% a los precios actuales. 

En el mercado de metales preciosos en el corto plazo nuestros modelos han pasado a alcistas en la Plata, mientras que marcan posiciones bajistas en el Oro. Intentaremos posicionarnos alcistas en la Plata, mientras que esperaremos a que el oro marque alguna señal alcista. 

Con respecto a los metales industriales seguimos intentando posicionarnos alcistas en el medio plazo en un ETF ligado al Cobre (JJC) aprovechando cualquier corrección. 

A nivel de commodities energéticos el mercado puede continuar subiendo hacia niveles de 63$ el barril de petróleo y parece confirmarse un suelo de medio plazo; en el corto plazo hemos pasado a tendencia alcista. Vamos a tratar de posicionarnos alcistas en la Gasolina y en el Petróleo. 

En cuanto a los commodities agrícolas, el mercado ha confirmado con fuerza el movimiento alcista; mantenemos nuestra posición alcista ajustando el stop al alza. *


----------



## Tupper (8 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo ya he visto esta mañana un movimiento en el Stoxx que nos conduce a un máximo decreciente, la piña para esta tarde está casi asegurada y el timing me coincide con la presentación del dato del empleo...



Mulder bonito te he dicho lo bien que me caes?


----------



## javso (8 May 2009)

Vendidas REE a 32,10. No creo que hoy de para mucho más, aunque quien sabe. Unos eurillos para el finde.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Jorls, el tinglado no baja ni a tiros. :



A mi no me importa que baje...pero es posible que sea dentro de un ratillo? 
Acabo de adentrarme en el fascinante mundo de los futuros,y no quisiera estrenarme con una derrota...que tiene pintilla de que si


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

Vuelvo y me encuentro con un segundo intento de pasar la línea de tendencia mayor bajista en el Stoxx, y otra vez para abajo... lo pasará a la tercera? lo intentará hoy? el lunes...? el desenlace en unos momentos... 

Saludos y buenas tardes a tod@s!!!


----------



## Speculo (8 May 2009)

El Ibex tiene tiempo de intentar una vez más el asalto a esos niveles que ni él mismo se cree. 
Veremos si tiene fuerzas por lo menos para intentar eso o se hunde directamente y ya está.

las cosas a su cauce, si lo pasa, los de elliot vais a tener que ir comprando otros libros.


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Mulder bonito te he dicho lo bien que me caes?



Pues ya está requeteconfirmadísimo en el Stoxx y casi confirmado en el S&P

Mientras tanto las ELE que llevo ya están al borde del abismo haciendo su envolvente bajista y las ACS suben bajan hacen laterales, vaya lotería de valor.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 May 2009)

Ayer, justo antes de empezar a bajar la bolsa, el dólar se dio la vuelta en 1,346 y llegó a estar en unas horas a 1,334.

Hoy, a la misma hora, el dólar toca los 1,349 y amaga con darse la vuelta...







Con todo el mundo esperando que se repita la película.


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A mi no me importa que baje...pero es posible que sea dentro de un ratillo?
> Acabo de adentrarme en el fascinante mundo de los futuros,y no quisiera estrenarme con una derrota...que tiene pintilla de que si



: OMG! (oh my god!)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> El Ibex tiene tiempo de intentar una vez más el asalto a esos niveles que ni él mismo se cree.
> Veremos si tiene fuerzas por lo menos para intentar eso o se hunde directamente y ya está.
> 
> las cosas a su cauce, si lo pasa, los de elliot vais a tener que ir comprando otros libros.



Pero si yo con ondas de Elliot le doy margen hasta el 10300...


----------



## Kujire (8 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... algo he leido en los foros, pero dicen que es una op antigua... que lo que necesitan es +pasta ... porque los bancos no le dan crédito, no me creo nada!
> 
> voy a refugiarme de esos piratas en mi camarote.



DP, échale un ojo a esto:



> We have entered into an ATM Equity Offering SM Sales Agreement, dated May 7, 2009, with Merrill Lynch, Pierce, Fenner & Smith Incorporated, or Merrill Lynch, for the offer and sale of up to $475 million of our common shares. We previously entered into an ATM Equity Offering SM Sales Agreement, dated January 28, 2009, with Merrill Lynch, for the offer and sale of up to $500.0 million of our common shares. We completed the sale of 95,669,595 common shares pursuant to this January 28, 2009 sales agreement, resulting in net proceeds of approximately $487.5 million after commissions and before deducting expenses of the offering.
> 
> In accordance with the terms of the sales agreement, we may offer and sell our common shares at any time and from time to time through Merrill Lynch as our sales agent. Sales of the common shares, if any, will be made by means of ordinary brokers’ transactions on The Nasdaq Global Select Market or otherwise at market prices prevailing at the time of sale, at prices related to the prevailing market prices, or at negotiated prices.
> 
> ...



DP, al parecer tiene pinta de ser la misma operación que la que hicieron en Enero, el tema que George E. el pirata mayor del barco sabe que el DRYS tiene fuerza, y Merryl las irá colocando como hizo antes, mientras los acctas a sufrir un poco al momento las agencias empiezan a soltar papel ...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 May 2009)

me vais a acojonar entre todos .subo stop a 9380.....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 May 2009)

Gráfico a más largo plazo, Trichet se empieza a poner nervioso con el dólar en 1,34-1,35.







Si el dólar no remonta la bolsa seguirá subiendo, pero el riesgo de rebote del dólar y corrección bursátil es alto, creo yo.


----------



## Speculo (8 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero si yo con ondas de Elliot le doy margen hasta el 10300...



No digo hasta donde va a llegar al final del ciclo. Yo creo que hasta los 11.000 .
Digo hasta donde va a llegar de aquí a dos días o tres.


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (8 May 2009)

son cosas mías o arriba hay un banner de bolsamania que apunta a burbuja.info? lleva mucho tiempo ahí? :


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 May 2009)

saltada stopista.......-10 pavos menos....la ruina!


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> saltada stopista.......-10 pavos menos....la ruina!



En este hilo tenemos más que comentado que los datos de empleo USA hay que tomarselos *siempre* al revés de como salen, si son buenos las bolsas bajan, si son malos las bolsas suben.

Esta regla podría fallar alguna vez pero la inmensa mayoría de las veces se cumple a la perfección.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 May 2009)

mecachis como siempre me tengo que ir a currar en lo mejor,mi pronostico para el cierre 9355 mas o menos,previa subida a los 9450 pa dejar un reguero de cadaveres
chao!


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> : OMG! (oh my god!)



Tengo comprados 3 miniibeses a 9340...que ardo en deseos de deshacerme de ellos 



> mecachis como siempre me tengo que ir a currar en lo mejor,mi pronostico para el cierre 9355 mas o menos,previa subida a los 9450 pa dejar un reguero de cadaveres
> chao!



Donde hay que firmar?


----------



## Catacrack (8 May 2009)

Alguien me puede probar si le funciona Renta4 ?


----------



## Riviera (8 May 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Alguien me puede probar si le funciona Renta4 ?



No funciona.Me cago en su puta madre,siendo generoso


----------



## Catacrack (8 May 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> No funciona.Me cago en su puta madre,siendo generoso



Yo no sere tan generoso, me cago en sus muertos. :


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> No funciona.Me cago en su puta madre,siendo generoso



Bueno,bueno...recordemos que estamos entre caballeros


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

Percebo, hoy también tenemos el gap del Stoxx por abajo... 

Saludos....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno,bueno...recordemos que estamos entre caballeros



A mi tampoco me funciona... comenzamos bien con estos... 

Por cierto, me envian cada mañana un documento que está muy bien...

Saludos...


----------



## Catacrack (8 May 2009)

Ganas de matar augmentando.


----------



## kokaine (8 May 2009)

Alguno tiene alguna opinión acerca de deutsche telekom.

Esta prácticamente en mínimos históricos y por lo que se es una empresa sin problemas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A mi tampoco me funciona...



Pues su puta madre y sus muertos ya estan cogidos...se siente


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Saludos...



Otro como el Tonuel,no,por Dios


----------



## Claca (8 May 2009)

¡Apolo, que esto sube!


----------



## rosonero (8 May 2009)

Buenas tardes a todos. 

Después del susto de ayer voy a hacer un rato de mirón; fuera de SAN a 7.27 (entrada promedio a 7.14) y fuera de REE a 32.10 (uno de los ojitos derechos de DP) entrada a 31,31.  

A ver qué telefilme nos tienen preparado hoy los americanos, de terror o de acción.


----------



## Claca (8 May 2009)

9360 el mini, el contado 9420


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 May 2009)

¿Han OPAdo a Repsol y no me he enterado o qué?

Su puta madre como sube. Qué duro es ver estos calentones y quedarse quieto, servidumbres de ir a largo plazo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2009)

Claca dijo:


> ¡Apolo, que esto sube!



Si que sube si...y tanto,como que me han echado ya 
Bueno,60 eurines,para ser la primera toma de contacto esta bien



> 9355 el mini, el contado 9420



Sip...entre a 9340 y fuera en 60


----------



## rosonero (8 May 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Ganas de matar augmentando.



Pues los que operan con ING deben estar igual (de contentos)


----------



## Speculo (8 May 2009)

A mí sí que me funciona Renta4. Ha pasado una cosa rara con el gráfico interactivo, pero tengo abiertas las pantallas sin problema.


----------



## Riviera (8 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno,bueno...recordemos que estamos entre caballeros



Tiene usted razon.Señores de renta4,les rogaria que con la mayor celeridad posible solucinasen el problema que en estos momentos tanta deshazon me causa.Que lo arreglen o no depende que el domingo mi familia y yo comamos marisco o ensalada.Asi que espabilen,en caso contrario juro que les metere todas las langostas que me sea posible acaparar por el culo.He dicho

P.D.Asunto solucionado,con unas buenas pinzas hay que ver lo que se puede conseguir


----------



## Catacrack (8 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> A mí sí que me funciona Renta4. Ha pasado una cosa rara con el gráfico interactivo, pero tengo abiertas las pantallas sin problema.




Ya se solvento el problema y pude vender rapidamente. Fuera de todo y buen fin de semana, nos vemos el Lunes.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

Tercer intento sobre la tendencia mayor en el Stoxx... 
A ver, a ver...

Saludos...

PD: Corto en Stoxx...


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo ya he visto esta mañana un movimiento en el Stoxx que nos conduce a un máximo decreciente, la piña para esta tarde está casi asegurada y el timing me coincide con la presentación del dato del empleo...



Anda que,anda que...el timing...si yo no digo nada...


----------



## Claca (8 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si que sube si...y tanto,como que me han echado ya
> Bueno,60 eurines,para ser la primera toma de contacto esta bien
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats 

A mí los minis me parecen amor (aunque sé que Mulder tiene razón cuando los critica), pero debes vigilar mucho con el apalancamiento. 3 contratos pueden destrozarte, a menos que seas un Don Pepito o similar, si dejas correr demasiados puntos. No hablemos ya de dejar posiciones abiertas durante algunos días... los gaps de apertura provocan infartos. En fin, es un mundillo interesante siempre que tengas claro que aquí no tienes paracaídas (dividendo): si las cosas te van mal, te la pegas sin remedio.


----------



## Speculo (8 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tercer intento sobre la tendencia mayor en el Stoxx...
> A ver, a ver...
> 
> Saludos...



No lo pasa ni con un cohete en el culo. Está muy dura la línea esa, por lo que se ve.


----------



## Riviera (8 May 2009)

¡Mulder,como andamos con el timing! ¡que me estoy poniendo nervioso!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No lo pasa ni con un cohete en el culo. Está muy dura la línea esa, por lo que se ve.



Dios te oiga, porque me he puesto corto justo en ese punto, además (para darle rabia a tonuel ), comienzo a operar también con R4, corto en Criteria 2,99€...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> ¡Mulder,como andamos con el timing! ¡que me estoy poniendo nervioso!



Los gringos no están metiendo mucho volumen hoy, hay como una especie de compás de espera a ver que ocurre y mientras tanto subimos y bajamos pero no nos salimos muy fuera del redil, esto está ocurriendo desde las 15:00 que era donde terminaba un ciclo temporal y empezaba otro, aunque esta semana los ciclos temporales del Stoxx no me están funcionando muy bien tampoco.

La semana que viene cambiaré el máximo/mínimo de referencia para calcular los miniciclos intradiarios.

edito: De mis cortos en ELE y ACS no puedo quejarme mucho, aunque pensé que eran valores más volátiles.

edito 2: quisiera decir 'guano starts now', pero no me fio


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2009)

No,si al final voy a tener que borrar el post del timing disimuladamente...


----------



## Riviera (8 May 2009)

Venga,caballeros,no se hagan los remolones,¡que no tenemos todo el dia!


----------



## Speculo (8 May 2009)

Yo me meto a empujar ligeramente con un corto sobre el BBVA.
Estoy a la espera de meterle otro al POP.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Congrats
> 
> A mí los minis me parecen amor (aunque sé que Mulder tiene razón cuando los critica), pero debes vigilar mucho con el apalancamiento. 3 contratos pueden destrozarte, a menos que seas un Don Pepito o similar, si dejas correr demasiados puntos. No hablemos ya de dejar posiciones abiertas durante algunos días... los gaps de apertura provocan infartos. En fin, es un mundillo interesante siempre que tengas claro que aquí no tienes paracaídas (dividendo): si las cosas te van mal, te la pegas sin remedio.



Hombre,yo asi a bote pronto la ventaja que le veo es que con los 3 miniibex me cobran de comisiones practicamente la mitad que con 10000 € en acciones.
Y total,entre seguir el ibex o seguir a Gamesa tampoco hay tanta diferencia realmente 

Aparte de moverse tu saldo con bastante mas alegria,para bien y para mal


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

El Stoxx se tiene que decidir la semana que viene, antes del 15/05 o pasa la línea bajista de tendencia mayor o pasa la línea alcista de todo este super-rebote...

Saludos...

PD: Voy a ver esos cortos en POP...


----------



## Tupper (8 May 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Venga,caballeros,no se hagan los remolones,¡que no tenemos todo el dia!



Eso, eso, joroñe que joroñe.


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

He cargado + DRYS en 8.30USD


----------



## javso (8 May 2009)

DJ se da la vuelta momentaneamente

8,497.87
+88.02 (1.05%)
Real-time: 10:11AM


----------



## Riviera (8 May 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xoPddMFJFTk&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xoPddMFJFTk&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Dow 8,474.53 +64.68 (0.77%) 
S&P 500 914.95 +7.56 (0.83%) 
Nasdaq 1,715.75 -0.49 (-0.03%) 
10y bond 3.30% 0.00 (0.00%)


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

Guano happens!


----------



## javso (8 May 2009)

DJ en caida libre, incluso más pronunciada que ayer. Buff


----------



## Kujire (8 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He cargado + DRYS en 8.30USD



Pues las has cogido a un buen precio, ya ves que estos son unos piratas de cuidado, wow ya llevamos negociado casi el volúmen medio. Échale un ojo a la evolución de la vez anterior cuando hicieron lo mismo. El tema es que DRYS está tomando ventaja con respecto a otras navieras, en los momentos que el mercado está caliente se dedican a recaudar, que es la forma más barata de financiación


----------



## Speculo (8 May 2009)

Se resiste...


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

De momento se mueve en esa horq ... 8,3x - 8,4x vamos a ver como cierra.


----------



## wolfy (8 May 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xoPddMFJFTk&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xoPddMFJFTk&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> Dow 8,474.53 +64.68 (0.77%)
> ...



Eres Un Caxondo!!! 

por lo del Video


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

Entro largo en TL5 a 7.87

A pesar del guano...


----------



## javso (8 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Entro largo en TL5 a 7.87
> 
> A pesar del guano...



Y eso?? Alguna razón especial?


----------



## Kujire (8 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> De momento se mueve en esa horq ... 8,3x - 8,4x vamos a ver como cierra.



... hoy no se salva ninguna, a los otros piratas también les están zurrando, veo gripe acuática,... si es que nuestro barco es el más bonito! ...


----------



## tonuel (8 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Dios te oiga, porque me he puesto corto justo en ese punto, además (para darle rabia a tonuel ), comienzo a operar también con R4, corto en Criteria 2,99€...
> 
> Saludos...



Aún no me ha llegado el contrato y es viernes... el guano puede esperar, ya me pondré corto en criteria bastante más arriba... 



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (8 May 2009)

javso dijo:


> Y eso?? Alguna razón especial?



pues que hay que hacer pasta, y de guano no se vive


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

javso dijo:


> Y eso?? Alguna razón especial?



Mi sistema de ciclos temporales tiene prevista una reacción para el próximo dia al alza. Nada más, bueno si, que de paso diversifico en cortos y largos que nunca viene mal.


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

Me consuela que al menos lleva sin tocar el suelo temp de los 8.30USD


----------



## Speculo (8 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> _A pesar del guano..._



Se escribe : _A pesar de que creo que va a haber guano..._


----------



## kokaine (8 May 2009)

El viernes que viene toca vencimientos así que la semana que la semana que viene no creo que baje esto mucho, mas bien al contrario.


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Se escribe : _A pesar de que creo que va a haber guano..._



Faltan 2 minutos escasos para que de el guano por totalmente confirmado en el S&P y ya lo tengo confirmadísimo en el Stoxx.

Tenemos máximos decrecientes en ambos índices y no hay mucho más que se pueda decir ahora.


----------



## tonuel (8 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Faltan 2 minutos escasos para que de el guano por totalmente confirmado en el S&P y ya lo tengo confirmadísimo en el Stoxx.
> 
> Tenemos máximos decrecientes en ambos índices y no hay mucho más que se pueda decir ahora.



*tic tac tic tac...* :



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (8 May 2009)

kokaine dijo:


> El viernes que viene toca vencimientos así que la semana que la semana que viene no creo que baje esto mucho, mas bien al contrario.



Sí, sí, tú fíate del rollo ese de los vencimientos, ya verás qué risa...


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *tic tac tic tac...* :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



¿como va el guano?

¿hay o no hay?

me aburro....


----------



## Riviera (8 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Faltan 2 minutos escasos para que de el guano por totalmente confirmado en el S&P y ya lo tengo confirmadísimo en el Stoxx.
> 
> Tenemos máximos decrecientes en ambos índices y no hay mucho más que se pueda decir ahora.




<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5Y8UpoKF5LM&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5Y8UpoKF5LM&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

P.D. y hablando de tiempo,una hora sin ir renta4


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

¿hace falta decir que el guano ya está confirmado?

Preparen los cortos para la semana que viene, esto no quiere decir que el rebote haya terminado, simplemente que hacemos un receso para meter a más gacelillas incautas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿hace falta decir que el guano ya está confirmado?
> 
> Preparen los cortos para la semana que viene, esto no quiere decir que el rebote haya terminado, simplemente que hacemos un receso para meter a más gacelillas incautas.



Yo juraria haber leido eso ya antes...(y no solo de tu persona) 
Guano por aqui,guano por alla...pero esto no hace mas que subir

Que triste,y pensar que tuve santanderes a primera hora de la mañana...


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2009)

yo solo me fio de lo que veo


----------



## Speculo (8 May 2009)

O viene el puto guano ya o me van a saltar los stops. Coño.


----------



## Tupper (8 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿como va el guano?
> 
> ¿hay o no hay?
> 
> me aburro....



Yo no veo guano, tá tó con brotes verdes.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Yo no veo guano, tá tó con brotes verdes.



como dice percebo fiaos de lo que creais y veais,

luego pasa lo que pasa,

gacelillas,....gamesas a tope....esfinteres rotos...


----------



## tonuel (8 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿como va el guano?
> 
> ¿hay o no hay?
> 
> me aburro....



Esperando a tonuel... 


+2,07%



Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Esperando a tonuel...
> 
> 
> +2,07%
> ...



Esto puede ser una novedad, tonuel

cuando esto no cae, boicotear a mulder con indices positivos,


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

Corto en SAN 7,35€... 

Saludos...

PD: Que majos estos de R4, al final me las han vendido a 7,37€


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

El guano aun no se ve pero está latente, es como cuando mueves una alfombra y ves algo de suciedad, luego la levantas y...

De todas formas mis cortos en ELE van estupendamente, acaban de perforar los mínimos del día y tenemos una figura de envolvente bajista, los largos de TL5 no van mal y ACS me hace sufrir lo indecible cuando esta mañana me iba bien con ella, pero que puñetero es este valor y que ventanas de liquidez de hasta 15 puntos que he visto hoy...creo que la voy retirar de mis análisis definitivamente en cuanto me pueda salir.


----------



## kokaine (8 May 2009)

Ahi teneis a carpatos:

ECRI es muy claro en su informe de hoy. La recesión todo parece indicar que terminará ester verano. He tenido que mirar el informe dos veces, pero lo pone bien claro. Y ya saben que ECRI no falla nunca. Importantísimo comentario, que daría muchas posibilidades de que las resistencias mayores caigan en los próximos días, semanas o meses, pero caigan. Si la recesión termina la anticipación de las bolsas sería correcta. No se puede descartar que estemos en otro marzo del 2003, al menos a la vista de esto.

yo de vosotros me cuidaria con tanto corto.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El guano aun no se ve pero está latente, es como cuando mueves una alfombra y ves algo de suciedad, luego la levantas y...
> 
> De todas formas mis cortos en ELE van estupendamente, acaban de perforar los mínimos del día y tenemos una figura de envolvente bajista, los largos de TL5 no van mal y ACS me hace sufrir lo indecible cuando esta mañana me iba bien con ella, pero que puñetero es este valor y que ventanas de liquidez de hasta 15 puntos que he visto hoy...creo que la voy retirar de mis análisis definitivamente en cuanto me pueda salir.



Si,si...

" *El miércoles debería ser un día completamente bajista*, esto cuadraría también con la teoría de que hoy se sube por ser principio de mes."


----------



## Speculo (8 May 2009)

Si no me echan a tomar por saco en la subasta, me quedo corto en POP y BBVA.


----------



## Tupper (8 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> como dice percebo fiaos de lo que creais y veais,
> 
> luego pasa lo que pasa,
> 
> gacelillas,....gamesas a tope....esfinteres rotos...



Ein? 

Pero si todo va bien...hay brotes verdes...esto va pa'rriba.


----------



## tonuel (8 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El guano aun no se ve pero está latente...




Hay que tener paciencia... esos centimillos me generarán jugosísimas plusvalias en un futuro... 



Saludos


----------



## Riviera (8 May 2009)

Yo tambien me quedo corto en ing todo el fin de semana,ja vorem


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Ein?
> 
> Pero si todo va bien...hay brotes verdes...esto va pa'rriba.



Esa publicidad subliminal de suzuki...al de saber vivir le han largado por algo parecido 

Ah,ya la has cambiado


----------



## Tupper (8 May 2009)

Es que estaba pariendo la muy puñetera, no me había percatado hasta colgarla.


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si,si...
> 
> " *El miércoles debería ser un día completamente bajista*, esto cuadraría también con la teoría de que hoy se sube por ser principio de mes."



Bueno, es lo que yo creo que va a pasar, si opinas de diferente forma expón el porque 

De todas formas estoy en el mercado largo y corto a la vez, si me equivoco en unas saltarán los stops pero las otras me harán ganar, de todas formas he entrado con la intención de ganar en todas ellas.


----------



## tonuel (8 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> De todas formas estoy en el mercado largo y corto a la vez...




Su forma de operar va acorde con sus predicciones... sin acritud... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Su forma de operar va acorde con sus predicciones... sin acritud...



Con el mercado hay que ser mentalmente flexible.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 May 2009)

¿Alguien recuerda la predicción que hice el lunes para toda la semana?

Yo creo que ha ido bastante bien.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> De todas formas estoy en el mercado largo y corto a la vez, si me equivoco en unas saltarán los stops pero las otras me harán ganar, de todas formas he entrado con la intención de ganar en todas ellas.



No es por tocar las pelotas,aunque lo parezca...

Si tienes la intencion de ganar en todas ellas,eso implica que tambien se puede perder en todas ellas.Con lo cual la primera afirmacion queda invalidada...no se si me explico.

En definitiva,son incompatibles las dos sentencias entre si


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

*Morgan Stanley cierra la colocación de 3.500 millones dólares en acciones *

El banco estadounidense ha anunciado hoy un aumento de capital de 146 millones de acciones comunes a 24 dólares cada una, con lo que recaudó un monto mayor al esperado de 3.500 millones de dólares.

El precio del papel tuvo un descuento de casi un 12% respecto al cierre del jueves. La entidad dijo el ayer, justo antes de que los reguladores federales anunciaran que necesitaba aumentar su capital en 1.800 millones de dólares, que vendería 2.000 millones de dólares en acciones.

Fuentes cercanas a la operación citadas por Reuters aseguran que las suscripciones para la oferta superaron la cifra inicial.

Morgan Stanley cierra la colocación de 3.500 millones dólares en acciones - 1230169 - 8/05/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es

Saludos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Alguien recuerda la predicción que hice el lunes para toda la semana?
> 
> Yo creo que ha ido bastante bien.



Probablemente no le hiciese caso ni Dios,no se acordaran


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Alguien recuerda la predicción que hice el lunes para toda la semana?
> 
> Yo creo que ha ido bastante bien.



Ok, muy buena la predicción, ¿ahora que toca?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

Se acerca un muy buen momento para ponerse corto en Stoxx...

Saludos....


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Alguien recuerda la predicción que hice el lunes para toda la semana?
> 
> Yo creo que ha ido bastante bien.



¿La puedes poner de nuevo?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Alguien recuerda la predicción que hice el lunes para toda la semana?
> 
> Yo creo que ha ido bastante bien.



Cualquier predicción que no fuera, vamos a subir toda la semana y acabar en máximos (casi) no fue una buena predicción... :o

Felicitaciones para pepon26, creo que es el que más ha acertado...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No es por tocar las pelotas,aunque lo parezca...
> 
> Si tienes la intencion de ganar en todas ellas,eso implica que tambien se puede perder en todas ellas.Con lo cual la primera afirmacion queda invalidada...no se si me explico.
> 
> En definitiva,son incompatibles las dos sentencias entre si



He entrado con la *intención* de ganar y todas están protegidas con stops por si acaso, claro que puedo perder en todas ellas pero cuando entro al mercado ya asumo ese riesgo de lo contrario no entraría.

Si no asumiera ese riesgo tampoco pondría stops ¿para que? ¡voy a ganar y punto en boca!


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

Pepitoria, has abandonado la RED, ahora me dejas solo ante los tiburones electricos.

Mi enhorabuena por tus plusvalías, has sido paciente, ves como ha pasado de los 32,00€


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Probablemente no le hiciese caso ni Dios,no se acordaran



Pues si es así es una pena, era una predicción bastante bien argumentada.


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cualquier predicción que no fuera, vamos a subir toda la semana y acabar en máximos (casi) no fue una buena predicción... :o
> 
> Felicitaciones para pepon26, creo que es el que más ha acertado...
> 
> Saludos...



Yo también creo que los gaps de hoy no se quedarán sin cerrar.


----------



## Carolus Rex (8 May 2009)

kokaine dijo:


> Ahi teneis a carpatos:
> 
> ECRI es muy claro en su informe de hoy. La recesión todo parece indicar que terminará ester verano. He tenido que mirar el informe dos veces, pero lo pone bien claro. Y ya saben que ECRI no falla nunca. Importantísimo comentario, que daría muchas posibilidades de que las resistencias mayores caigan en los próximos días, semanas o meses, pero caigan. Si la recesión termina la anticipación de las bolsas sería correcta. No se puede descartar que estemos en otro marzo del 2003, al menos a la vista de esto.
> 
> yo de vosotros me cuidaria con tanto corto.



Esto a las 16:23 también lo ha puesto hoy Cárpatos:



> Existe alguna forma de entrever un entorno sostenidamente positivo para la renta variable?. A priori e independientemente de sobresaltos temporales del mercado no, puesto que además del trasfondo económico y financiero, las valoraciones del mercado son generosas a los precios de hoy y los resultados empresariales proyectados muy pobres. Se espera una recuperación económica lenta y tortuosa; mal ecosistema para la mejora de los resultados empresariales y de las bolsas. Los niveles de deuda todavía pululando son imponentes. Vean el siguiente cuadro comparativo entre los niveles de deuda por áreas en 1982, inicio del último gran mercado alcista sostenido, y la deuda de ahora.
> 
> .....
> 
> ...




¿Que le vamos a hacer? Él es así.....


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Se escribe : _A pesar de que creo que va a haber guano..._



Yo siento discrepar...creo que a "a pesar del guano" es correcto...aunque sea Mulder el autor 


pesar2.

1. loc. adv. A pesar de todo, a pesar de todos los obstáculos.
a ~, o a ~ de.
1. locs. conjunts. Contra la voluntad o gusto de las personas y, por ext., contra la fuerza o resistencia de las cosas. Lo haré a pesar tuyo, de cuantos quieran impedirlo, del cariño que te profeso, de ser ya muy anciano.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> He entrado con la *intención* de ganar y todas están protegidas con stops por si acaso, claro que puedo perder en todas ellas pero cuando entro al mercado ya asumo ese riesgo de lo contrario no entraría.
> 
> Si no asumiera ese riesgo tampoco pondría stops ¿para que? ¡voy a ganar y punto en boca!



Pero si yo no hablo de mercados ni de nada...solo de como esta planteado el tema.Solo se contemplan dos opciones:o te vas a 0,o te vas ganando...lo de perder no aparece en ningun lado...y eso es metafisicamente imposible


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

Entro corto en el Stoxx... 2479,5...

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pepitoria, has abandonado la RED, ahora me dejas solo ante los tiburones electricos.
> 
> Mi enhorabuena por tus plusvalías, has sido paciente, ves como ha pasado de los 32,00€



La principal resistencia que llevaba dias intentanto superar lo ha conseguido y con un volumen atípico. Hoy ha sido prueba de resistencia y tenacidad, espero una subida sostenida en adelante. 

No me voy de REE porque no pierdo/gano practicamente nada si las saco, asi que esperaré un poco más . Estoy en modo training y de momento no lo estoy haciendo mal.


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

Me habia parecido haber leido que las ibas a soltar en 32,10€


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

Lucha encarnizada en el Stoxx sobre la misma línea de tendencia bajista mayor...

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (8 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo siento discrepar...creo que a "a pesar del guano" es correcto...aunque sea Mulder el autor
> 
> 
> pesar2.
> ...



Es correcto porque Mulder tenía y tiene (creo) la seguridad de que había guano en ese momento.
Pero todo aquel que no fuera Mulder ya empezaba a tener sus dudas. Es más, las mías, _a pesar de_ que me he quedado vendido para el fin de semana, ya empiezan a tener cierta consistencia.
Aunque eso de que el SP no se atreva con los 925 me llena el cuerpo de Fe.

Y como yo en eso de la Fe no es que confíe mucho, también llevo los cortos llenitos de stops


----------



## Speculo (8 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lucha encarnizada en el Stoxx sobre la misma línea de tendencia bajista mayor...
> 
> Saludos...



¿Te quedaste vendido en el Ibex con algún valor??


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Te quedaste vendido en el Ibex con algún valor??



Vendido en San y Criteria 7,37 y 2,99... 
Ahora tengo 2 cortos abiertos en el Stoxx sobre los 2480 en igmarkets...

Por cierto, los dos cortos en renta4 con CFD's, como puedo modificar stops? Es que no me sale el botón MOD, la verdad es que es el primer día que opero con ellos, y la interfície falla más que una escopeta de feria... :o

Saludos....


----------



## Speculo (8 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vendido en San y Criteria 7,37 y 2,99...
> Ahora tengo 2 cortos abiertos en el Stoxx sobre los 2480 en igmarkets...
> 
> Por cierto, los dos cortos en renta4 con CFD's, como puedo modificar stops? Es que no me sale el botón MOD, la verdad es que es el primer día que opero con ellos, y la interfície falla más que una escopeta de feria... :o
> ...



En CFDs elimina la órden y la vuelves a crear. Si ha expirado ya no te deja hacer nada con ella.
Ten cuidado con el periodo, porque por defecto expiran en el día y te puedes llevar una sorpresa si no estás atento. Pon siempre una fecha de dos o tres días y si la quieres eliminar, la das de baja antes y listo.

Ayer y hoy ha pasado algo muy raro con Renta4, pero no sé si era culpa suya o del SIBE. La plataforma no daba los precios actualizados pero sí que dejaba meter y cancelar órdenes. Y en los gráficos interactivos sí que se reflejaba el precio en tiempo real.
Yo mientras me dejen el precio real en cualquier sitio me vale, pero sí que es raro lo que ha pasado. 
Será que si esto se pone a la baja, Zapatero da orden de que se elimine el TR de los sistemas


----------



## percebo (8 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> *Buenos dias largos a todos, esto parece que chuta, hace sol, estamos casi en luna llena, los datos del stres-tess son buenos?, esto no puede sino subir y subir*, asi que nada todos a meter pasta que si no se nos viene el chiringuito abajo y no le da tiempo a Tonuel a firmar los contratos, desafortunadamente no voy a estar aqui para controlar el asunto, me voy en plan cicerón a enseñar a mis papis los caballos y bodegas de Jerez (viernes libre y ni siquiera es un moscoso, viva las libranzas por incidencias),* pero estais en buenas manos Apolo Creed que según su horoscopo es un tio tranquilo y rutinario, tenaz en sus inversiones e ideal para el trabajo de Creador de mercado, se encargará de ello, así que en sus manos dejo* los dos largos que ayer dejé.
> 
> No os preocupeis, si en algún momento notais que flaquean vuestras fuerzas, los refuerzos llegarán, no tengo duda alguna que hoy como buen dia alcista Pepon26 aparecerá por aquí para surtir al mercado de cuanta liquidez necesite para superar las resistencias necesarias y daros las directrices oportunas para alcanzar pronto un nuevo estatus económico de acuerdo con la nueva realidad financiera en la que vivimos.
> 
> Suerte a todos y felices plusvalías.



Por la presente, por sus meritos, su valía demostrada ante las adversidades cortistas y los gaps sin cerrar por debajo, su temple y su dotes innatas para la creación y arbitrio de mercados, propongo por la presente a Apolo Creed como timoner oficial en esta singladura alcista en la que nos hemos embarcado bajo bandera Peponiana, solo los 17.000 pueden ser nuestro objetivo estando en semejantes manos.


----------



## percebo (8 May 2009)

El juego se trata de capturar gacelas para que pongan pasta, si les hacen el mismo estropicio dos veces nadie metera pasta, dudo mucho que les vayan a meter un susto ahora, han bajado a los 907 para que nuevos pringados metan su dinero, mi opinion es que lo van a estabilizar por encima del nivel perdido ayer.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> En CFDs elimina la órden y la vuelves a crear. Si ha expirado ya no te deja hacer nada con ella.
> Ten cuidado con el periodo, porque por defecto expiran en el día y te puedes llevar una sorpresa si no estás atento. Pon siempre una fecha de dos o tres días y si la quieres eliminar, la das de baja antes y listo.
> 
> Ayer y hoy ha pasado algo muy raro con Renta4, pero no sé si era culpa suya o del SIBE. La plataforma no daba los precios actualizados pero sí que dejaba meter y cancelar órdenes. Y en los gráficos interactivos sí que se reflejaba el precio en tiempo real.
> ...



No me he explicado bien, ya estoy vendido, y ahora quiero meterles un stop loss...

Saludos...

PD: percebo, mira la lucha encarnizada en este nivel en el Stoxx...


----------



## percebo (8 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me temo que hoy tu creador de mercado favorito va a fallarte con esos largos. A pesar de todo voy a cerrar mis cortos en POP en breve. Para entrar corto más tarde en algunas otras que tengo previstas para hoy, luego las pongo.
> 
> edito: Y a los buenos y festivos días!



Incluso a tí mulder, amonitador, te acogemos a bordo, pero no te volveremos a permitir que pongas en duda la capacidad de nuestro timoner.

Por cierto como va ese Guano, llevamos teniendo guando desde la semana pasada todas las tardes, el dia que llegue va a ser terrible.


----------



## rosonero (8 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me habia parecido haber leido que las ibas a soltar en 32,10€



Ese he sido yo :o. Seguí tu seguimiento (valga la rebuznancia ) y compré hace unos 2 o tres días a 31.31; hoy he hecho caja.


----------



## hugolp (8 May 2009)

Alguien sabe porque se está pegando el dólar una leche hoy?


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 May 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Alguien sabe porque se está pegando el dólar una leche hoy?



porque en verano se acaba la recesion...  y menos mal que han bajado tipos


----------



## percebo (8 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: percebo, mira la lucha encarnizada en este nivel en el Stoxx...



Lo primero mil gracias, ayer estaba dudando si quedarme largo o no, porque me parecía que el eurostoxx estaba haciendo un suelo redondeado (o como se diga) al cierre, y como aguantó el soporte (eso sí al limite) me encontré con dos largos abiertos en 2366 al cierre y depues de oirte lo del gap matutino fue lo último que me faltó para decidirme y deje los dos abiertos, peazo de pelotazo, uno cerrado en 2446 y el otro aún abierto y encima sin estar aqui, mil gracias lcasc.

De lo que hablais me parece que todo es un gran paripé, en mi opinión no van a cerrar muy lejos de los 2460, ni por arriba ni por abajo, el juego de ellos es que entre gente y ponga pasta, y luego disponer del tiempo suficiente para colocarla, ayer y hoy en el eurostoxx han repartido a gusto papel mientras subía el indice, se ve claro en la grafica y dudo que se lo vuelvan a cargar, muchisima gente que se ha metido por la supuesta "recuperacion" no aguantaria dos hachazos seguidos, les interesa portadas de periodicos, hablando de lar recuperación de la bolsa durante todo el fin de semana.

Tambien me puedo equivocar.... pero me cuadra mucho lo que digo, no me fiaría mucho del técnico por que manipulan que da gusto y ellos son los que llevan las riendas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> porque en verano se acaba la recesion...  y menos mal que han bajado tipos



pues cae frente a TODOS, CHF-GBP-JPY, se desploma


----------



## Speculo (8 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No me he explicado bien, ya estoy vendido, y ahora quiero meterles un stop loss...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: percebo, mira la lucha encarnizada en este nivel en el Stoxx...



Te había entendido que ya tenías puesta la orden de Stop y que la querías modificar.

Para añadir un Stop Loss o un Stop Dinámico, te abres la página de contratación de CFDs y en la parte de abajo a la derecha tienes las posiciones. Al lado de cada una de ellas te salen dos botoncitos: SL y SD. Pinchas en el que quieras utilizar y rellenas condiciones.

A ver si ahora ya me he enterado. :o


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Te había entendido que ya tenías puesta la orden de Stop y que la querías modificar.
> 
> Para añadir un Stop Loss o un Stop Dinámico, te abres la página de contratación de CFDs y en la parte de abajo a la derecha tienes las posiciones. Al lado de cada una de ellas te salen dos botoncitos: SL y SD. Pinchas en el que quieras utilizar y rellenas condiciones.
> 
> A ver si ahora ya me he enterado. :o



Ese es el problema, que le doy a SL y no hace nada, como no sea rellenar un cuadrito arriba que pone "P.Disparo" :

Saludos y gracias mil...

PD: De nada percebo, pero si tienes aun un largo, yo pensaría en venderlo...
Edito: Pues si que era eso del disparo... jojo 3 horas mirándolo y era eso...


----------



## Speculo (8 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> De lo que hablais me parece que todo es un gran paripé, en mi opinión no van a cerrar muy lejos de los 2460, ni por arriba ni por abajo, el juego de ellos es que entre gente y ponga pasta, y luego disponer del tiempo suficiente para colocarla, ayer y hoy en el eurostoxx han repartido a gusto papel mientras subía el indice, se ve claro en la grafica y dudo que se lo vuelvan a cargar, muchisima gente que se ha metido por la supuesta "recuperacion" no aguantaria dos hachazos seguidos, les interesa portadas de periodicos, hablando de lar recuperación de la bolsa durante todo el fin de semana.
> 
> Tambien me puedo equivocar.... pero me cuadra mucho lo que digo, no me fiaría mucho del técnico por que manipulan que da gusto y ellos son los que llevan las riendas.



Todo eso está muy bien y estoy de acuerdo contigo. Pero es necesaria una corrección ya. Y no lo digo porque me haya quedado vendido, que si me equivoco, saltan los stops y a otra cosa... Lo digo porque esto no es normal, lo manipulen todos los días o no.
La subida entera la han pillado cuatro monos. Los demás, o no la han olido o se han salido a las primeras de cambio esperando correcciones. Hay muchísimos tiburones que no han entrado y ya no te digo nada de los inversores pequeños, que les dices "bolsa" y te miran raro. 
Nadie se va a atrever a entrar si las correcciones son como las que estamos teniendo, que ni son correcciones ni son nada.

Técnico o no, busca por favor desde que tengas datos cuándo narices hemos tenido una subida tan vertical como la de ahora que no haya terminado corrigiendo a lo bestia ¿Y cuántas de esas subidas verticales han terminado en cambio de tendencia?


----------



## percebo (8 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ese es el problema, que le doy a SL y no hace nada, como no sea rellenar un cuadrito arriba que pone "P.Disparo" :
> 
> Saludos y gracias mil...
> 
> PD: De nada percebo, pero si tienes aun un largo, yo pensaría en venderlo...



Gracias, pero estoy euforico... ayer corto de 2450 a 2370 y luego dos largos de 2366 a 2450... me lo puedo permitir.. ppor la gloria de mi madre... es mas si baja a 2445 le meto otro largo con stop en 2438 y a ver, realmente creo que hoy lo pasan, les interesa mucho un titular para el fin de semana con el texto... nuevo maximo de S&P, mas de un 2 o 3 porciento de incremento.... son malos, confio en ellos.


----------



## percebo (8 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Todo eso está muy bien y estoy de acuerdo contigo. Pero es necesaria una corrección ya. Y no lo digo porque me haya quedado vendido, que si me equivoco, saltan los stops y a otra cosa... Lo digo porque esto no es normal, lo manipulen todos los días o no.
> La subida entera la han pillado cuatro monos. Los demás, o no la han olido o se han salido a las primeras de cambio esperando correcciones. Hay muchísimos tiburones que no han entrado y ya no te digo nada de los inversores pequeños, que les dices "bolsa" y te miran raro.
> Nadie se va a atrever a entrar si las correcciones son como las que estamos teniendo, que ni son correcciones ni son nada.
> 
> Técnico o no, busca por favor desde que tengas datos cuándo narices hemos tenido una subida tan vertical como la de ahora que no haya terminado corrigiendo a lo bestia ¿Y cuántas de esas subidas verticales han terminado en cambio de tendencia?



Eso pensaba yo cuando entré en esta locura, despues de 17 dias de subidas seguidas, piensalo, nada de lo anterior vale, estamos en una crisis nueva, necesitan colocar todo el papel que puedan antes de que sea demasiado tarde, recuperacion? ja me rio, vamos directos al pozo, por eso antes situaciones desesperadas... medidas desesperadas, para que la gente meta dinero tan pronto despues de una bajada tan rapida el cebo tiene que ser muy muy suculento, estan desesperados por eso hacen lo que hacen.


----------



## hugolp (8 May 2009)

Un econolisto en la CNBC hoy: "you gotta go long the banks... and short your grandkids" (Hoy tienes que ir largo en los bancos... y corto en tus nietos).


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

A ver si entra Kujire y nos saca de este sinvivir... yo creo que nos caemos...

Saludos...


----------



## percebo (8 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A ver si entra Kujire y nos saca de este sinvivir... yo creo que nos caemos...
> 
> Saludos...



Un poco sin vivir es, ni acaba de despegar, ni me entra el segundo largo.... yo creo que capaces son de dejarlo al cierre lo dejan por encima de los 930.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

Por cierto, en cfd's de igmarkets, el ibex ha marcado nuevo máximo de este rebote¿?, 9475... cada vez más cerca de los 9800...

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues cae frente a TODOS, CHF-GBP-JPY, se desploma



Tengo una teoría y además con gráficos, tengo que buscar unas cosas para hacer el gráfico y luego la pongo.


----------



## percebo (8 May 2009)

fuera la orden de largo, o se carga la resistencia ahora o va a buscar fuerzas mas abajo.


----------



## Wataru_ (8 May 2009)

Buenas Tardes/Noches ^___^!

Con el curro... hoy apenas he podido mirar nada, pero al menos el día ha sido fructífero en parte...

Le hice un mini corto de 4 céntimos al SAN, ... quise recuperar lo que ayer me ROBO jaja el Popular... y me la ha vuelto a jugar, estoy corto en 6.63 (ya pierdo un céntimo y pudo ser mucho peor).

Y el pelotazo del día... Ayer entre en Ambac a 1.32 y hoy he vendido a 1.60, un 21%... he vendido porque no se como poner stops en Bolsa Internacional... y las plusvalías me gustan en mano.

Como soy así de carajote... he puesto una orden de compra en 7.70 en la Acción de Don pepito Dryships, veremos si entra... acción volátil... volátil.

Un saludo a todos

Edito: `__´ He vendido a 7.80 y sigue subiendo... voy a mirar lo de los stops...


----------



## Speculo (8 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Eso pensaba yo cuando entré en esta locura, después de 17 días de subidas seguidas, piénsalo, nada de lo anterior vale, estamos en una crisis nueva, necesitan colocar todo el papel que puedan antes de que sea demasiado tarde, recuperación? ja me río, vamos directos al pozo, por eso antes situaciones desesperadas... medidas desesperadas, para que la gente meta dinero tan pronto después de una bajada tan rápida el cebo tiene que ser muy muy suculento, están desesperados por eso hacen lo que hacen.



Si el lunes el mercado no empieza cayendo a plomo, te aseguro que me voy a meter largo hasta con el dinero que no tengo. Con dos cojones.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

Mulder, levante las gafas de la pantalla y díganos cuando llega la bajada, porque este marear la perdiz no me gusta un pelo... a las 10 comienzan los fuegos artificiales y no quiero perdérmelos!!!!

Saludos...

PD: Hoy comienzan las fiestas en mi ciudad (Lleida), estáis todos invitados of course...


----------



## percebo (8 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Si el lunes el mercado no empieza cayendo a plomo, te aseguro que me voy a meter largo hasta con el dinero que no tengo. Con dos cojones.



Entonces se abrazarán como locos, porque eso es lo que yo creo que buscan, ojo que no estoy diciendo que a corto plazo no pueda ser una buena tactica.


----------



## percebo (8 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder, levante las gafas de la pantalla y díganos cuando llega la bajada, porque este marear la perdiz no me gusta un pelo... a las 10 comienzan los fuegos artificiales y no quiero perdérmelos!!!!
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: *Hoy comienzan las fiestas en mi ciudad (Lleida), estáis todos invitados of course... *



A buenas horas nos invitas mangas verdes.....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> A buenas horas nos invitas mangas verdes.....



Eh, eh que duran hasta el lunes inclusive... 

Pero bueno, si os gustan los caracoles a "la llauna" o como sean, en dos fines de semana es la fiesta "de verdad".... 

Por cierto, cada vez que gane un título el Barça, estáis invitados a unas birras, jeje

Saludos...


----------



## percebo (8 May 2009)

Las invitaciones a birras por victoria barsiana tienen caducidad o se pueden acumular, porque como el equipo siga así, como empecemos a visitarte de aquí a unos años te puede salir por un pico cada vez que veas a uno.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Las invitaciones a birras por victoria barsiana tienen caducidad o se pueden acumular, porque como el equipo siga así, como empecemos a visitarte de aquí a unos años te puede salir por un pico cada vez que veas a uno.



Es que tengo un pub (además de ser funcionario ) y abriremos cada vez que el Barça gane un título, yo os digo el santo y seña, y birras gratis!!!! 

Saludos...

PD: Por cierto, el Stoxx es ahora o nunca!!!! :
PD2: Decir esto en un hilo con más de 1,7M de visitas es un pelín arriesgado, no?
PD3: Habrá que venir con la camiseta del Barça y en la frente burbuja.info... je je


----------



## percebo (8 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Es que tengo un pub (además de ser funcionario ) y abriremos cada vez que el Barça gane un título, yo os digo el santo y seña, y birras gratis!!!!
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



Tengo más fe en la ultima media hora magica de esos sinverguenzas. Pero sigo creyendo que cerramos por encima de 930 y entonces el eurostoxx hará lo que diga el amo.


----------



## Speculo (8 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Entonces se abrazarán como locos, porque eso es lo que yo creo que buscan, ojo que no estoy diciendo que a corto plazo no pueda ser una buena tactica.



Ya sabes que aquí es todo a corto plazo. 
Más de cinco horas no se está nadie de aquí con cosas abiertas... 

No, en serio, si esto acaba hoy como parece, la única táctica es meterse con todo y que sea lo que dios quiera. Aquí ni guano ni hostias.


----------



## carvil (8 May 2009)

Buenas noches

Resistencia en 930 cash

Salu2


----------



## Kujire (8 May 2009)

Hola a todos, me he tenido que ausentar ... pero ya veis que os he dejado en buenas manos

hemos empezado a corregir, parece que no queremos que se nos vea demasiado


----------



## percebo (8 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola a todos, me he tenido que ausentar ... pero ya veis que os he dejado en buenas manos
> 
> hemos empezado a corregir, parece que no queremos que se nos vea demasiado



Si, la verdad es que los chicos son de lo mas discretos, apenas se les nota.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Eh, eh que duran hasta el lunes inclusive...
> 
> Pero bueno, si os gustan los caracoles a "la llauna" o como sean, en dos fines de semana es la fiesta "de verdad"....
> 
> ...



¿y para los que no sean del barca?


----------



## Kujire (8 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Si, la verdad es que los chicos son de lo mas discretos, apenas se les nota.



Enhorabuena por la jugada! Oeoeoeoeoeooe!! nunca te había sido tan rentable una tarde con la familia


----------



## percebo (8 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ya sabes que aquí es todo a corto plazo.
> Más de cinco horas no se está nadie de aquí con cosas abiertas...
> 
> No, en serio, si esto acaba hoy como parece, la única táctica es meterse con todo y que sea lo que dios quiera. Aquí ni guano ni hostias.



No es por nada, pero a estas alturas he aprendido una cosa muy importante en bolsa, con esa carita Kujire no nos puede mentir, si dice que no hay guano..... por que insistir en perder dinero. Por cierto, que alguien me convenza de no dejar el largo que llevo abierto desde ayer del eurostoxx, porque voy flechao a dejarlo otra vez.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Es correcto porque Mulder tenía y tiene (creo) la seguridad de que había guano en ese momento.
> Pero todo aquel que no fuera Mulder ya empezaba a tener sus dudas. Es más, las mías, _a pesar de_ que me he quedado vendido para el fin de semana, ya empiezan a tener cierta consistencia.
> Aunque eso de que el SP no se atreva con los 925 me llena el cuerpo de Fe.
> 
> Y como yo en eso de la Fe no es que confíe mucho, también llevo los cortos llenitos de stops



6 horas mas tarde me acabo de dar cuenta de que te habia entendido mal...crei que era un conflicto con la RAE lo que se trataba aqui


----------



## percebo (8 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Enhorabuena por la jugada! Oeoeoeoeoeooe!! nunca te había sido tan rentable una tarde con la familia




Ehhhh, que no estoy loco, stops cubiertos con ganancias del dia anterior, y telefono 3g, ademas deje a Apolo al mando... no podia fallar, por cierto que bonito lo de los caballos y que rico el canasta....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> No es por nada, pero a estas alturas he aprendido una cosa muy importante en bolsa, con esa carita Kujire no nos puede mentir, si dice que no hay guano..... por que insistir en perder dinero. Por cierto, que alguien me convenza de no dejar el largo que llevo abierto desde ayer del eurostoxx, porque voy flechao a dejarlo otra vez.



Pues la verdad es que tienes la supertendencia de largo plazo bajista contra los morros, todos los estocásticos en sobreventa, la MM200 a tiro de piedra... dicho esto, sigue con el largo, esto se escapa de toda lógica... 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿y para los que no sean del barca?



A esos ni agua... :

Saludos...


----------



## Silent Weapon (8 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder, levante las gafas de la pantalla y díganos cuando llega la bajada, porque este marear la perdiz no me gusta un pelo... a las 10 comienzan los fuegos artificiales y no quiero perdérmelos!!!!
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Hoy comienzan las fiestas en mi ciudad (Lleida), estáis todos invitados of course...



en pocos meses me iré a vivir a your city... Lleida.


cosas de la vida.... y el amor.


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

Kujire... he hecho un intradia con los piratas OCNF, para aliviar la dilución de DRYS, compra de 30k en 1,34 ----> 1.46 acabo de soltarlas... más vale plusva en mano!


----------



## rosonero (8 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Es que tengo un pub (además de ser funcionario ) y abriremos cada vez que el Barça gane un título, yo os digo el santo y seña, y birras gratis!!!!
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



Pasa el santo y seña y el nombre del local que antes de lo que crees tienes visita de un burbujista. Vivo en Palamós (Girona) pero mi mujer es de Aitona (Lleida) y solemos ir a ver a sus padres de tanto en cuando. 

Pd. Por cierto, veo que somos unos cuantos los _funcionatas_ en el hilo, de los que dan el callo, of course :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Pasa el santo y seña y el nombre del local que antes de lo que crees tienes visita de un burbujista. Vivo en Palamós (Girona) pero mi mujer es de Aitona (Lleida) y solemos ir a ver a sus padres de tanto en cuando.
> 
> Pd. *Por cierto, veo que somos unos cuantos los funcionatas en el hilo, de los que dan el callo, of course *:



Pero hay de los otros... :

PD: Cuando vengas me mandas un privado y hacemos un poco de trading-day, je je..


----------



## tonuel (8 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Pd. Por cierto, veo que somos unos cuantos los _funcionatas_ en el hilo, de los que dan el callo, of course :



Si, por aquí veo a mucho funcionario dando el callo... 

Me sabe mal decir ésto pero... *estar corto es de locos... *:



Saludos


----------



## percebo (8 May 2009)

Me los imagino ahora mismo, Jefe le doy a la palanquita?, es la hora; naaaa, dejales que sufran un poco mas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

Silent Weapon dijo:


> en pocos meses me iré a vivir a your city... Lleida.
> 
> cosas de la vida.... y el amor.



Con una de Lleida, tu estas loco!!!!!!! :


----------



## percebo (8 May 2009)

Pd. Por cierto, veo que somos unos cuantos los funcionatas en el hilo, de los que dan el callo, of course 



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero hay de los otros... :



Se ha demostrado que se trata de una leyenda urbana, que nace a finales de siglo XIX, cuando según la leyenda un funcionario que no trabajaba llamado Juan Norrasco Nibola destinado en cuerpos generales en la ciudad de Madrid, fue apaleado hasta la muerte por sus compañeros por su falta de honradez y dedicación, posteriormente se ha demostrado que Juan Norrasco era odiado por sus compañeros al ser seguidor del Barsa, siendo el detonante del homicidio un tripete Blaugrana.


----------



## Kujire (8 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... he hecho un intradia con los piratas OCNF, para aliviar la dilución de DRYS, compra de 30k en 1,34 ----> 1.46 acabo de soltarlas... más vale plusva en mano!



Muy bueno DP! .. como te comenté los piratas van camino de la anterior vez, ya sabemos cual es el timing, y no problem que los chinos empiezan a necesitar todo el hierro y cobre del mundo y estos piratas se lo llevan


----------



## tonuel (8 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Pd. Por cierto, veo que somos unos cuantos los funcionatas en el hilo, de los que dan el callo, of course
> 
> 
> 
> Se ha demostrado que se trata de una leyenda urbana, que nace *a finales de siglo XIX*, cuando según la leyenda un funcionario que no trabajaba llamado Juan Norrasco Nibola destinado en cuerpos generales en la ciudad de Madrid, fue apaleado hasta la muerte por sus compañeros por su falta de honradez y dedicación, posteriormente se ha demostrado que Juan Norrasco era odiado por sus compañeros *al ser seguidor del Barsa*, siendo el detonante del homicidio un tripete Blaugrana.



A finales del siglo XIX no existia el barça... sin acritud... 



Saludos


----------



## Silent Weapon (8 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Con una de Lleida, tu estas loco!!!!!!! :




jajajajaj... noooooo! no es de Lleida, pero vive allí. Le salió una oportunidad muy interesante de trabajo y se fué allí, ahora me arrastra a mí! :o


a ver como me adapto!


----------



## Kujire (8 May 2009)

Cómo se nos revolucionan los funcis ... sólo pensáis en currar


----------



## percebo (8 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A finales del siglo XIX no existia el barça... sin acritud...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Vaya pues lo había sacado de la wikipedia, a ver si encuentro el enlace....:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A finales del siglo XIX no existia el barça... sin acritud...
> 
> Saludos



Los datos son poco precisos, los historiadores no se ponen de acuerdo... 

Saludos... me piro a ver los fuegos pitando, dejo los cortos, ya saltaran ellos solos... :

Buen fin de semana a tod@s!!!!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A finales del siglo XIX no existia el barça... sin acritud...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Por los pelos...


Nombre completo	Futbol Club Barcelona
Apodo(s)	Barça, Blaugranas, Culés, Azulgranas
Fundación	*29 de noviembre de 1899 (109 años)*
Estadio	Camp Nou
Barcelona, España
Capacidad	98.787 espectadores
Inauguración	24 de septiembre de 1957
Presidente Joan Laporta
Entrenador Josep Guardiola1
Liga	Primera División de España
2007-08	3º


----------



## tonuel (8 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Vaya pues lo había sacado de la wikipedia, a ver si encuentro el enlace....:



Si, por los pelos... pero de triplete nada de nada... 

fc barcelona,todas las temporadas



Saludos


----------



## percebo (8 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si, por los pelos... pero de triplete nada de nada...
> 
> fc barcelona,todas las temporadas
> 
> ...



Seguro que no habia champions league en el siglo XIX?, a lo mejor era aficionado al Hockei.


----------



## tonuel (8 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Seguro que no habia champions league en el siglo XIX?, a lo mejor era aficionado al Hockei.



Igual en la clandestinidad... 

Lo mejor es que no tenian entrenador... pero iban sobrados de presidentes... 8 nada menos... 



Edito:

El Dow ha cerrado con una subida de casi el 2%... el lunes ya sabeis lo que toca... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2009)

*Este lunes tendremos un gap al alza de 600 puntos por lo menos*

(a ver si así consigo que baje)


----------



## Kujire (8 May 2009)

*minuto y marcador ...............*

Casi cerrando en máximos ...

Dow 8,575.36 +165.51 (1.97%)
S&P 500 929.08  +21.69 (2.39%)
Nasdaq 1,739.00 +22.76 (1.33%)


----------



## percebo (8 May 2009)

hoy hemos conquistado el 930, mañana la liga, pasado mañana el mundo.


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

Si, hemos cerrado en 8.00USD , mejor q el min de 7.62USD, he preferido no cargar +, mejor esperamos a la prox semana.... si toca los 6.50USD, esperemos que no sea así, no obstante haremos acopio.

He comprado 20k MESA al cierre en 0.1608USD para hacerle compañia a las otras 20k = 40k de los avioncitos.... la prox semana tiene que despegar hasta los 0.21USD

Esto de trabajar con los 4 dec, me gusta!


*Whatever you do, don't take your eyes off of MESA. Sometimes spikes
happen for a reason or no reason at all. We may see a spike next
week. It's well overdue for one. *


----------



## percebo (8 May 2009)

Que final tan insipido, ni guanazo, ni rotura de maximos, voy a pedir que e devuelvan el dinero de la entrada.

Buen fin de semana a todos.

Percebo corto y fuera.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2009)

Creo que estas mezclando los conceptos...


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

APOLO, te estas perdiendo unas buenas oportunidades en el mercado USA, ven acompañame.....!!!!

http://www.google.com/finance?q=mesa

*MIRA EL AH,+9,90%*


PHOENIX, May 7 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Mesa Air Group, Inc. (Nasdaq: MESA) announced today that it will hold a conference call on Monday, May 11, 2009 to discuss financial results for the second quarter ended March 31, 2009 at 10:00 am Mountain Standard Time, 1:00 pm Eastern.

(Logo: http://www.newscom.com/***-bin/prnh/19990210/LAW065)

Interested investors can access the Company's webcast of the conference call through the Mesa website at http://www.mesa-air.com. The call leader will be Jonathan Ornstein, Chairman and CEO of Mesa, and will last approximately one hour. A replay of the call will also be available, for approximately one month, through the Mesa website.

Representatives from Mesa may make material non-public disclosures during the conference call. The Company does not intend to make any further disclosure of such information and encourages all interested parties to listen to the conference call live or via a rebroadcast.

Mesa currently operates 146 aircraft with over 800 daily system departures to 123 cities, 38 states, the District of Columbia, Canada and Mexico. Mesa operates as Delta Connection, US Airways Express and United Express under contractual agreements with Delta Air Lines, US Airways and United Airlines, respectively, and go!. In June 2006 Mesa launched inter-island Hawaiian service as go!. This operation links Honolulu to the neighbor island airports of Hilo, Kahului, Kona and Lihue. The Company, founded by Larry and Janie Risley in New Mexico in 1982, has approximately 4,000 employees and was awarded Regional Airline of the Year by Air Transport World magazine in 1992 and 2005.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> APOLO, te estas perdiendo unas buenas oportunidades en el mercado USA, ven acompañame.....!!!!
> 
> MESA - Mesa Air Group, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> *MIRA EL AH,+9,90%*



Yo de todos modos sigo sin saber muy bien que es lo que hace que te salte el sentido aracnido a la hora de meterte en un chicharro de esos...

Ver quien esta comprando,basicamente? :


Esto si que no viene mucho a cuento,pero tenia que haber dedicado un par de minutos al menos para elegir nick a la hora de registrarme...


----------



## Wataru_ (8 May 2009)

Es bien sencillo... El dinero  . A más riesgo, por norma... más perdidas, peeeroo.. de vez en cuando jugosas plusvalías.

Y a decir verdad... te dan más adrenalina.

Bueno yo a ver una peli y a mimir ^___^!

Buen fin de semana a todos


----------



## donpepito (8 May 2009)

Si nuncas estas dentro, como vas a disfrutar de ver como tus acc, suben un 200% en pocos días... tampoco es tanto dinero... 0,16eur son 20pesetillas por acc.... con 40.000 no te vas a arruinar, pero si el cohete se dispara, puedes multiplicar x2 , x4 , x5 ... la inversión!


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2009)

Y hablando de cosas que no vienen a cuento,una cancioncita que me mola...realmente impactante 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AlaxAP0QMIM&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AlaxAP0QMIM&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si nuncas estas dentro, como vas a disfrutar de ver como tus acc, suben un 200% en pocos días... tampoco es tanto dinero... 0,16eur son 20pesetillas por acc.... con 40.000 no te vas a arruinar, pero si el cohete se dispara, puedes multiplicar x2 , x4 , x5 ... la inversión!



¿hay alguna accion que me reporte un 40% o 50% de subidas aseguradas en un par de dias? 

de momento gano, pero con lo poco que entro (y tengo) me es imposible sacar unos pocos euros (y gracias)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 May 2009)

Buenos dias a tod@s, os pongo la línea de tendencia mayor bajista de la que tanto hablo...







Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 May 2009)

Y el IBEX35 contra su MM200 en diario, como pasen los dos gráficos que he puesto, nos vamos a ir muy arriba...







Saludos...


----------



## mcd (9 May 2009)

las acciones prestadas suben y ¿la bolsa sube?

index1

aparte de para venderlas primero y recomprarlas mas baratas, ¿sirven las prestadas para algún otro juego?


----------



## elreventón (10 May 2009)

Hola. Me gustaría haceros una pregunta a los que domináis esto de la bolsa.
El caso es que leo casi a diario este hilo a ver si aprendo algo, pero con la jerga que usáis no me entero de nada, que si piratas, que si leones, que si un montonazo de siglas que no consigo averiguar a qué se refieren, y digo esto sin ánimo de ofender. El caso es que me gustaría invertir un dinerillo en bolsa y no consigo aclararme de por dónde empezar. Y la pregunta del millón: ¿me podríais contar en cristiano como véis la evolución de la bolsa en unos 3 o 4 meses?. Ya perdí mi oportunidad por cobardica no hace mucho. Gracias a todos y seguid así. Saludos.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 May 2009)

elreventón dijo:


> Hola. Me gustaría haceros una pregunta a los que domináis esto de la bolsa.
> El caso es que leo casi a diario este hilo a ver si aprendo algo, pero con la jerga que usáis no me entero de nada, que si piratas, que si leones, que si un montonazo de siglas que no consigo averiguar a qué se refieren, y digo esto sin ánimo de ofender. El caso es que me gustaría invertir un dinerillo en bolsa y no consigo aclararme de por dónde empezar. Y la pregunta del millón: ¿me podríais contar en cristiano como véis la evolución de la bolsa en unos 3 o 4 meses?. Ya perdí mi oportunidad por cobardica no hace mucho. Gracias a todos y seguid así. Saludos.




Buenas Tardes ^__^!

Me adelanto al lunes, voy a recopilar info... 

Elreventón, lo primero es preguntarle a la persona con quien hables de este tema es si está corto o largo (corto es pedir prestadas unas acciones para devolverlas, deseablemente, más baratas), de ello dependerá muchísimo su respuesta.

NADIE sabe lo que va a pasar... el único consejo que te voy a dar pero pocas veces seguirás, es poner un stop y no moverlo ,con esto no quiero decir que lo ajustes demasiado, solo que lo pongas.

Si te quedas pillado se acabo el juego y vete a saber que año lo recuperarás.

Lo de los leones y demás son bromas del personal.
Leones= Manos fuertes son gente, fondos... con mucho dinero.
Gacelas= Nosotros, somos su presa.

Un saludo y anímate a jugar  jaja

Edito: Con lo del Stop y no moverlo me refería claro está a si vas perdierdo, si vas ganando... tienes que ir subiendolo, es de cajón ya... pero por si acaso.

Otra cosa, no recuerdo si lo comente el viernes, a última hora entre en FAZ, con poco, espero que el lunes haya algo de guano, sino... que me ayude "san" Stop.


----------



## sapito (10 May 2009)

Bueno bueno, 
calentando para la semanita eh?

Aquí os cuento mi primera operación, hay una nueva gacela correteando:

Compré Iberia a 1,47 la semana pasada . Me he quedado con ellas el finde, y revisando el valor he visto que la gráfica semanal da una divergencia alcista de la MACD, lo que me parece de lo más positivo (mi conocimiento de anális técnico es mínimo). 

Cerró a 1,48 y por no poder decidirme, no le he puesto stop, pero podré estar encima de ellas en cuanto abrá la bolsa el lunes. 

Si alguien tiene algún consejo o pensamiento sobre esta acción, se agradece por adelantado.

Saludos y no dejéis de comentar por aquí que a los novatos nos viene muy bien.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 May 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Bueno bueno,
> calentando para la semanita eh?
> 
> Aquí os cuento mi primera operación, hay una nueva gacela correteando:
> ...



Yo las vendi todas el Viernes a 1,48 tiene una resistencia muy fuerte en 1,49 que no creo que supere,en las caidas se solto mucho papel y lo sueltan en 1,48... el martes creo que publican resultados.


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2009)

Buenas tardes.

Como cada domingo, DP HF LTD, os brinda una gran oportunidad para triunfar en el mercado AMERICANO:

Acciones en nuestro Fondo de ALTO RIESGO:


LEA

RUS

ZILA

SAY

ALTU

KNDL

EESSO

OCNF - Una de PIRATAS

MESA - AVIONCITOS-

DRYS - G.ECONO... AKA "EL CAPITAN CRUNCH"

BZH

SPNG

HEB -EL PROX DNDN / VNDA -

ACUS -OTRO DNDN / VNDA-

NOBL

ENCO

QTWW -A PUNTO DE EXPLOTAR-

BWTR -LA TORMENTA PERFECTA!

KERX


Como siempre, un HOP a los que decidadn entrar y un THANKS por las plusvalias!


----------



## pecata minuta (10 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Como cada domingo, DP HF LTD, os brinda una gran oportunidad para triunfar en el mercado AMERICANO:



Gracias por los consejos, pero de momento con el IBEX tengo suficiente...


----------



## Pepitoria (10 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo las vendi todas el Viernes a 1,48 tiene una resistencia muy fuerte en 1,49 que no creo que supere,en las caidas se solto mucho papel y lo sueltan en 1,48... el martes creo que publican resultados.



El día 12 presentan resultados: veo movidita la accion para próximas jornadas


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2009)

Otras que acabo de estudiar:

CDR

KFN

ADLS

NGSX

FRZ

KNDL


----- EL MERCADO USA, ES SOLO PARA INVERSORES EXPERIMENTADOS, CON UN ALTO CONOCIMIENTO DEL RIESGO -----


----------



## sapito (10 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El día 12 presentan resultados: veo movidita la accion para próximas jornadas



ay ay ay que nervios


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2009)

Hace unas semanas hablamos de VAR, por casualidad debido a una interpretación incorrecta en un post de PEPON26:

Varian Medical System (VAR) PriceWatch Alert Bullish Price Movement

Posted on Friday, May 08, 2009 8:07 AM

Varian Medical System (NYSE: VAR) closed yesterday at $34.99. So far the stock has hit a 52-week low of $27.10 and 52-week high of $65.84. Varian Medical System stock has been showing support around 33.62 and resistance in the 36.04 range. Technical indicators for the stock are Bullish and S&P gives VAR a neutral 3 STAR (out of 5) hold rating. VAR appears on the Investors Observer Momentum Plays list. For a hedged play on this stock, look at a Nov '09 30 covered call (VAR KF) for a net debit in the $27.89 area. That is also the break even stock price for this trade. This covered call has a 197 day duration, provides 20.29% downside protection and a 7.57% assigned return rate for a 14.02% annualized return rate (comparison purposes only). A lower cost hedged play for this stock would use a longer term call option in place of the covered call stock purchase. To use this strategy look at going long the VAR Jan '10 22.50 Call (LMX AX) and selling the Nov '09 30 call (VAR KF) for a $6.45 debit. The trade has a 197 day life and would provide 17.26% downside protection and a 16.28% assigned return rate for a 30.00% annualized return rate (for comparison purposes only). Varian Medical System does not pay dividends at this time. [For more information on these strategies along with more details on possible risks go to www.iotogo.com/HPWAinfo]


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Otras que acabo de estudiar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por eso me lo recomiendas cada dia? No sabia que tenias tan alto concepto de mi


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2009)

Una + que tiene todas consigo para explot:

CRDC


Repasando el MC, VERTICE360º está apuntito.... antes de la JGA, si bien no recuerdo mal, es el 22 mayo, va a duplicar su valor, un caso similar a PULEVA BIOTECH, desde los 0,7x hasta los 1,40€ .... posteriormente se ha desinflado a los 1,1x€ pero TODOS conocemos lo importante de operar "TIMING" en el momento apropiado.

Todavía no tengo muy claro, si romperá antes de la junta, o el día despues, pero con total seguridad, veremos superar el EURO, en VERTICE360º

Si recorta en estos días, ampliaré mi posición, ahora llevo solo 6000acs, con intención de quintuplicar mi posición en este valor.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Una + que tiene todas consigo para explot:
> 
> CRDC
> 
> ...



una pregunta, ¿que criterios utilizas para la selección de las acciones en el mercado yanqui?,


----------



## Mulder (10 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Una + que tiene todas consigo para explot:
> 
> CRDC
> 
> ...



Yo tengo otra ¿que broker usas para invertir en acciones USA?

Porque las comisiones en estos casos suelen altas.


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo tengo otra ¿que broker usas para invertir en acciones USA?
> 
> Porque las comisiones en estos casos suelen altas.




No tener un broker propio es de pobres... :o



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No tener un broker propio es de pobres... :o



Si que lo tengo, pero solo tiene CFDs españoles


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si que lo tengo, pero solo tiene CFDs españoles




En R4 hay CFDs europeos pero americanos no... :o

Por cierto... operar con interdin, renta4 y demás es de pobres... 



Saludos


----------



## percebo (10 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> En R4 hay CFDs europeos pero americanos no... :o
> 
> Por cierto... operar con interdin, renta4 y demás es de pobres...
> 
> ...



Creo que operar, en la mayoria de los casos, independientemente del broker no es "de pobres" sino que implica se un poco mas pobre.


----------



## pecata minuta (10 May 2009)

¿Cómo veis la próxima semana? ¿Guano o continuación del rebote?
Volví a entrar en SAN a 7,18 y estoy un poco acongojadilla...

Don pepito, interesante la información sobre Vertice 360º...


----------



## elreventón (10 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas Tardes ^__^!
> 
> Me adelanto al lunes, voy a recopilar info...
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la respuesta. La verdad es que sí que estoy animada a jugar. Había pensado en meter 12.000 euros en el Santander este lunes. ¿Es una bobada?. ¿La voy a cagar nada más entrar?. ¿Es poco dinero? ¿Es mucho?. Éstas son sólo algunas de mis dudas existenciales bursátiles.
En fin...


----------



## percebo (10 May 2009)

elreventón dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta. La verdad es que sí que estoy animada a jugar. Había pensado en meter 12.000 euros en el Santander este lunes. ¿Es una bobada?. ¿La voy a cagar nada más entrar?. ¿Es poco dinero? ¿Es mucho?. Éstas son sólo algunas de mis dudas existenciales bursátiles.
> En fin...



Si tu intencion es jugar con el Santander, yo te recomendaría jugar en Santander, en frente del Sardinero hay un casino muy bonito, te diriges a la ruleta y prueba suerte con la ruleta, las condiciones son mucho mas claras, sin comisiones, y las probabilidades mucho mejores que en bolsa, eso siempre y cuando ese dinero te sobre, si no, si le tienes apego a ese dinero, en el barrio pesquero se me ocurren inversiones mucho mejores, la rentabilidad no es muy buena, pero las cigalas a la plancha están de escandalo y siempre te quedará mejor sabor de boca.

Suerte.


----------



## pecata minuta (10 May 2009)

elreventón dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta. La verdad es que sí que estoy animada a jugar. Había pensado en meter 12.000 euros en el Santander este lunes. ¿Es una bobada?. ¿La voy a cagar nada más entrar?. ¿Es poco dinero? ¿Es mucho?. Éstas son sólo algunas de mis dudas existenciales bursátiles.
> En fin...



Desde que las acciones de SAN están a 6 euros, estoy pensando que están altas y que me voy a pillar los dedos... y ya están a 7,35. Yo he entrado y salido varias veces, y las últimas las he pillado a 7,18. Creo que es un precio alto pero de momento sigue subiendo... hasta que llegue el gran bajón.

Sobre si 12.000 euros es mucho o poco... según. Todo depende si es todo lo que tienes, si lo puedes necesitar, si puedes vivir sin ello un tiempo en caso de que te quedaras pillada... todas esas respuestas no te las va a dar nadie, solo puedes responderte tú. Para una persona puede ser mucho dinero, porque cuesta mucho ganarlo, y para otros que invierten cantidades de 6 ó 7 dígitos, pues puede ser calderilla.

Yo empezaría probando con menos dinero, no metas todo de golpe, y vas viendo... no sé, es solo una opinión y no tienes por qué hacerme caso...


----------



## elreventón (10 May 2009)

Gracias a los 2. Mejor me quedo quietecita. Mecachissss....


----------



## awai (10 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Si tu intencion es jugar con el Santander, yo te recomendaría jugar en Santander, en frente del Sardinero hay un casino muy bonito, te diriges a la ruleta y prueba suerte con la ruleta, las condiciones son mucho mas claras, sin comisiones, y las probabilidades mucho mejores que en bolsa, eso siempre y cuando ese dinero te sobre, si no, si le tienes apego a ese dinero, en el barrio pesquero se me ocurren inversiones mucho mejores, la rentabilidad no es muy buena, pero las cigalas a la plancha están de escandalo y siempre te quedará mejor sabor de boca.
> 
> Suerte.



Muy bueno ^__^
Después de un finde muy duro, de conocer jovencitas y otras cosas que no hay que mencionar porque hay chicas presentes vuelvo a estar por Madrid.
Mañana voy a firmar con renta4, que la chica amablemente me ha dicho si me puedo pasar por la oficina, que es mejor que por correo, la invitaré a tomar un desayuno, que parecía maja por teléfono.

Por cierto, voy a operar con CFD, el viernes por la tarde en el avión, me lei unos articulos de como se manejaban 
Pero solo operare a corto, a largo, con el método tradicional (algún forero ya me lo había dicho, gracias!!).

El SAN tendrá que bajar algún día, lleva subiendo muchisimo tiempo!!!! bueno la verdad es que todo está igual :S

Un saludo a todos, y mañana nos vemos en el ring


----------



## percebo (10 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Muy bueno ^__^
> Después de un finde muy duro, de conocer jovencitas y otras cosas que no hay que mencionar porque hay chicas presentes vuelvo a estar por Madrid.
> Mañana voy a firmar con renta4, que la chica amablemente me ha dicho si me puedo pasar por la oficina, que es mejor que por correo, la invitaré a tomar un desayuno, que parecía maja por teléfono.
> 
> ...



Personalmente creo que esa idea de que operar en largo en CFD´s es peor que comprar acciones no la acabo de entender, puede tener su lógica si las compras con la intención de mantenerla mucho tiempo, en cuyo caso te va a costar dinero por el tema de los intereses, pero si no es así, si la operativá se limita a unas horas, dias o dos semanas, creo se sigue teniendo mucho más interes ver el costo de las comisiones y la agilidad y fiabilidad del broker con que se trabaje, si no da igual, siempre y cuando no haya un periodo de pago de dividendos de por medio.


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Muy bueno ^__^
> Después de un finde muy duro, de conocer jovencitas y otras cosas que no hay que mencionar porque hay chicas presentes vuelvo a estar por Madrid.
> Mañana voy a firmar con renta4, que la chica amablemente me ha dicho si me puedo pasar por la oficina, que es mejor que por correo, la invitaré a tomar un desayuno, que parecía maja por teléfono.



Joder... pues a mí me atendió un tio... si no también me hubiera pasado por la oficina... 



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (10 May 2009)

*huelo a gacelilla??*

elreventón, date una vuelta por la FAQ: Habéis visto el Ibex, allí tienes unos conceptos básicos que deberías conocer.

12K? en el SAN? sin duda pecataminuta es toda una especialista en el SAN, 

yo te preguntaría cuánta plata estás dispuesta a perder si no te sale bien la operación? 3k? 6k? todo?... hasta que no sepas contestar a esta sencilla pregunta, haz las operaciones en papel, no vale eso de "bueno no me importa esperar un tiempo... hasta que recupere... no me hace falta ahora:...y todo el blablabla"


----------



## Pepitoria (10 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> elreventón, date una vuelta por la FAQ: Habéis visto el Ibex, allí tienes unos conceptos básicos que deberías conocer.
> 
> 12K? en el SAN? sin duda pecataminuta es toda una especialista en el SAN,
> 
> yo te preguntaría cuánta plata estás dispuesta a perder si no te sale bien la operación? 3k? 6k? todo?... hasta que no sepas contestar a esta sencilla pregunta, haz las operaciones en papel, no vale eso de "bueno no me importa esperar un tiempo... hasta que recupere... no me hace falta ahora:...y todo el blablabla"



y añadiria que preguntaras a algunos de los habituales del hilo, como Apolo para ver como se pierde plusvalías en minutos,

lo mejor es hacer operaciones ficticias y hasta que no se esté seguro (casi siempre conlleva pegarse un par de sustos) no hacer nada.

P.D. Tonuel te certificará la cartilla de "Ibex Loser" cuando estemos en el guano del bueno


----------



## Pepitoria (10 May 2009)

Para los interesados en Iberia

Iberia definirá este martes su plan contra la crisis, ante su previsión de entrar en 'números rojos' - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2009)

Si vais asustando a las gacelas me voy a quedar sin cenar... :


----------



## percebo (10 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esto si que no viene mucho a cuento,pero tenia que haber dedicado un par de minutos al menos para elegir nick a la hora de registrarme...



Si te sirve de consuelo le dedicaste dos minutos más que yo, aunque estoy muy orgulloso de él, define perfectamente mi operativa.



Pepitoria dijo:


> y añadiria que preguntaras a algunos de los habituales del hilo, como Apolo para ver como se pierde plusvalías en minutos,



O dejamos de meternos con Apolo o el día menos pensado, si se parece lejanamente a su avatar, nos va poner a todos calentitos. Por lo menos él y Hanibal no se cortan a la hora de dar cuenta de sus meteduras de pata, cosa que yo no se si todos los demas hacemos... yo por lo menos creo que describo con menos lujo de detalles mis cagadas.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> O dejamos de meternos con Apolo o el día menos pensado, si se parece lejanamente a su avatar, nos va poner a todos calentitos. Por lo menos él y Hanibal no se cortan a la hora de dar cuenta de sus meteduras de pata, cosa que yo no se si todos los demas hacemos... yo por lo menos creo que describo con menos lujo de detalles mis cagadas.



Calla, calla que ahora va en racha 

Cagadas las tenemos todos, lo importante es reconocerlas y sobre todo aprender. Aquí las perdidas se socializan entre todos.


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2009)

Estoy apuntito de ponerme corto... quien quiera que se pegue a rueda... :




Saludos


----------



## DST (10 May 2009)

Buenas noches, llevo bastante tiempo leyendo el foro y tambien bastante tiempo leyendo este hilo y hoy por fin me he decidido a escribir..

Y abusando un poco de vuestra generosidad, en mi primera intervención me atrevo a haceros una consulta. ¿ Como veis a Abengoa para cortos ? Ha subido practicamente un 100% desde mínimos sin corregir, esta en la resistencia de 16 euros, sobrecompra... Asimismo esta realizando una ampliación gratuita de 1x20.El otro dia leí un comentario, creo que de Don Pepito, sobre que querían echar a Abengoa del IBEX35. Si me podeis facilitar mas información os lo agradeceria, asi como vuestras opiniones..

Bueno, espero vuestras respuestas..

Un saludo a todos y gracias.


----------



## awai (10 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Calla, calla que ahora va en racha
> 
> Cagadas las tenemos todos, lo importante es reconocerlas y sobre todo aprender. *Aquí las perdidas se socializan entre todos*.



Mira, ya podemos ser grandes banqueros mundiales


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2009)

DST dijo:


> Buenas noches, llevo bastante tiempo leyendo el foro y tambien bastante tiempo leyendo este hilo y hoy por fin me he decidido a escribir..
> 
> Y abusando un poco de vuestra generosidad, en mi primera intervención me atrevo a haceros una consulta. ¿ Como veis a Abengoa para cortos ? Ha subido practicamente un 100% desde mínimos sin corregir, esta en la resistencia de 16 euros, sobrecompra... Asimismo esta realizando una ampliación gratuita de 1x20.El otro dia leí un comentario, creo que de Don Pepito, sobre que querían echar a Abengoa del IBEX35. Si me podeis facilitar mas información os lo agradeceria, asi como vuestras opiniones..
> 
> ...




Creo que la querian echar cuando estaba a 8,5€... ahora está a 16 y no creo que estén pensando en ello... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2009)

Los criterios que utilizo para entrar en el mercado USA, son parecidos en algunos casos a los chicharrines patrios, observar unos días los volumenes, MIN... gacelas que levantan una acc en dos días, el clásico PUMP and BUMP, que tanto me gusta.

Luego están los fundamentales, que en el mercado USA, funcionan muy bien, medicamentos a punto de ser aprobados / desaprobados por la "FDA"

Siempre hay que ser muy cauteloso y no invertir demasiado capital en chicharros, a no ser que puedas mantener unas semanas si te toca el recorte, en el momento que has decidido comprar.

CTIC, me tentó varias veces en 0.35USD, además lo indicamos en el foro, hace un par de semanas... esta semana está por 1.1x llegando a los 1.2x

Si quieres riegos asegurados, el mercado NASDAQ, es lo suyo, el IBEX, está excesivamente "manipulado" presuntamente para mi gusto... siempre es lo mismo... el SAN siempre gana... y honestamente, paso de prestarme a su juego.

En cambio... esas subidas vertiginosas de +800% solo es posible en USA!!!

O en las acc de los amiguetes "prisa" un 200% desde 0,98€ hace un mes y medio, ahora a 3,00€ ... algo parecido a SACYR, desde los 5,00€

En RT4 puedes negociar la comisión de internacional, es cuestión de hablarlo con el responsable de la delegación de tu zona, son muy legales con los cambios realizados US--> EUR.

Como anecdota... hay brokers que ganan más dinero con los cambios de divisa que uno mismo con las plusvalias, les cargan un +8,00% de margen, por la cara.


----------



## DST (10 May 2009)

Gracias por la respuesta Tonuel, pero ¿ Porque razón la querían echar cuando estaba a 8,5 € ? ¿ Y porque no quieren echarla ahora ? ¿ Esta subida es una " subida artificial " propiciada por alguién en concreto ? Es que con tu respuesta me has dejado intrigado, me parece que sabes algo mas que no cuentas...jejejej

¿ Crees que las subidas continuaran en este valor o le toca corregir ?

PD: Tonuel, me gusta el escudo de tu carnet. Creo que somos compañeros de profesión.


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2009)

Abengoa, OHL, T5 y alguna +... estaban a punto de caramelo para salir del ibex35... por la capitalización, creo que ha ido disminuyendo.

Recueda que ABENGOA, lleva muy poquito en el IBEX, un año y medio aprox:

El comité de expertos del Ibex-35 acordó el martes la entrada en el selectivo del mercado continuo de la empresa de ingeniería Abengoa y del fabricante de hemoderivados Grifols en sustitución de NH Hoteles y de Antena 3 TV, dijo Sociedad de Bolsa a través de sus pantallas.


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2009)

Abengoa ha subido un 50% en un mes... :

Cuando sepa el dia y la hora en que pegará el gran castañazo, al igual que el resto..., ya te aviso... 


Todo depende del timing compañero... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2009)

La andaluza Abengoa entra en el IBEX 35
La empresa andaluza Abengoa, además de Grifols, entrarán en el Ibex 35 a partir del próximo dos de enero en sustitución de Antena 3 Televisión y NH Hoteles, que abandonan el selectivo español tras la revisión ordinaria del selectivo que realizó hoy el Comité Asesor Técnico (CAT). La decisión del CAT coincide parcialmente con la previsión de los analistas consultados por Europa Press, que apuntaban a la salida de algunos de cualquiera de estos dos valores para la entrada de Grifols, Solaria o Criteria CaixaCorp, que por ahora se mantiene fuera del principal indicador español.El Comité del Ibex decidió la entrada de Abengoa y Grifols porque se ajustan y reúnen varias de las condiciones* necesarias para cotizar en el selectivo, como capitalización, volumen de negocio o 'free float'.*El próximo año, el CAT del Ibex 35 se reunirá cuatro veces, como consecuencia de los continuos cambios a los que están sometidos los valores que integran los distintos índices bursátiles. A las reuniones ordinarias de junio


----------



## DST (11 May 2009)

Ok, gracias por la información.


----------



## Depeche (11 May 2009)

Mucho cuidado,creo que esta semana va a empezar la caida del ibex,mañana lunes se subirá el 38,2% desde minimos, o sea que posiblemente se empiece con una sesión alcista, y por la tarde a partir de las 16:00 una vez hayan abierto los americanos creo que el ibex se irá para abajo,para acabar cerrando en negativo,y si cierra en positivo, creo que será a partir del martes cuando se finalice este rebote dentro de la tendencia bajista y empecemos a ver grandes bajadas,creo que es momento de ponerse cortos o estar fuera del mercado.
Es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## mcd (11 May 2009)

por lo de los cortos

Entre los bajistas no están todos los que son, ni son todos los que están - 1088126 - 10/03/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (11 May 2009)

me da que hoy habrá sangre.... 

Chávez dice que el Banco del Grupo Santander será pronto estatal - 1234068 - 10/05/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es

Dice Chavez: "Tengo todos los estudios y cálculos y sabemos cuánto vale. Así que en eso seremos sumamente rigurosos, como lo hemos sido en todos los casos", añadió el gobernante.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> O dejamos de meternos con Apolo o el día menos pensado, si se parece lejanamente a su avatar, nos va poner a todos calentitos. Por lo menos él y Hanibal no se cortan a la hora de dar cuenta de sus meteduras de pata, cosa que yo no se si todos los demas hacemos... yo por lo menos creo que describo con menos lujo de detalles mis cagadas.



Mira,una cagada y de las gordas 



> *Iniesta se rompe*, se pierde la Copa y será duda para la final de Champions
> El centrocampista manchego, héroe del Barcelona en el partido de vuelta de semifinales de Champions, se ha roto el recto anterior de su pierna derecha.
> 
> Iniesta se suma a la lista de bajas del equipo, que ha perdido para el resto de la campaña a Rafa Márquez y está pendiente de la evolución física de Thierry Henry, quien se lesionó en el Bernabeu y ya no jugó en Stamford Bridge



En cuanto a lo de parecerme al de mi avatar...quizas si yo tambien levanto asi el pulgar y me dejo bigotillo...un aire lejano...


----------



## percebo (11 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Mira, ya podemos ser grandes banqueros mundiales



Me temo que para ser Grandes banqueros mundiales las perdidas se tendrían que socializar entre todos los españoles, no con los cuatro pringaos que estamos aqui.


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

Buenos días.

Hoy seguirá el pelotaz... de PRISA.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

Buenos Días ^___^!

Abajo copio un párrafo de un artículo de Capital-Bolsa donde otro "Economisto"
opina como la brujita del foro, llegaremos a niveles de 1000-1100 a finales de año, jarrr... si ya casi estamos. ¿Qué vamos a hacer mientras? jaja

Si acabamos esta semana en positivo, ya serán 10 semanas consecutivas al alza, ¿ya está bien no? Un poco de guano por caridad...

Jeremy Graham

Mi previsión es que el S&P 500 es muy probable que alcance niveles superiores a su valor objetivo de los 880 puntos, hasta niveles de 1.000-1.100 puntos a final de año.

- CAPITAL BOLSA -

Edito:
Banco Popular 
Egerton Capital Limited Partnership comunica a la CNMV posiciones cortas de 2.582.000 acciones o el 0,2089 % del capital.

Qué manía con este banco... ¿sabrán algo?


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Banco Popular
> Egerton Capital Limited Partnership comunica a la CNMV posiciones cortas de 2.582.000 acciones o el 0,2089 % del capital.
> 
> *Qué manía con este banco... ¿sabrán algo?*



No se... pero aquí estamos a la espera para ponernos cortos también... 



Saludos


----------



## Samzer (11 May 2009)

Repsol anuncia su quinto descubrimiento de hidrocarburos en Brasil - 1234277 - 11/05/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es

¡Los yacimientos no lo permitirán!


----------



## Mulder (11 May 2009)

A los buenos días!



Samzer dijo:


> Repsol anuncia su quinto descubrimiento de hidrocarburos en Brasil - 1234277 - 11/05/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es
> 
> ¡Los yacimientos no lo permitirán!



Pues ya saben, cortos seguros en REP


----------



## carvil (11 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo tengo otra ¿que broker usas para invertir en acciones USA?
> 
> Porque las comisiones en estos casos suelen altas.



Buenos dias

Puedes probar con interactive brokers ó con Ameritrade son las que más utiliza la gente (Para esta última necesitas Swift Code)

Salu2


----------



## Speculo (11 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No se... pero aquí estamos a la espera para ponernos cortos también...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



En realidad, yo llevo corto en POP desde el viernes. Perdiendo la fé poco a poco, pero corto al fin y al cabo.


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> En realidad, yo llevo corto en POP desde el viernes. Perdiendo la fé poco a poco, pero corto al fin y al cabo.



No pierda la fe... seguro que volveremos a ver los 3,23€... el problema es saber cuando... 



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

`__´ me estoy empezando a mosquear ... No me entra una orden de compra, para cerrar corto en Renta4... vaya mierda... 

Estoy ya un poco hasta los huevos de su web...

¿Alguien me puede confirmar si le entran las ordenes?


----------



## javso (11 May 2009)

Dentro de Indra a 15,24. Dejé la orden puesta y me lo ha comprado altisimo. A ver si remonta.


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

Pues serás uno de los pocos q ha comprado... llevaN 27.XXX acc negociadas -INDRA-


----------



## Mulder (11 May 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Puedes probar con interactive brokers ó con Ameritrade son las que más utiliza la gente (Para esta última necesitas Swift Code)
> 
> Salu2



En IB ya estoy incluso registrado, me faltaría mandar la pasta pero quiero esperar a tener bastante más para entrar, hace años que le tengo echado el ojo a ese broker, el otro he de mirarlo.

No entro porque no tengo muy claro el asunto de los impuestos y porque te piden un mínimo de pasta alto para poder operar.


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

El IBEX-35 empieza la semana en negativo presionado por los sectores energético e industrial. A las 0722 GMT, el selectivo pierde un 0,1% a 9.396,7 puntos. 

Arcelor Mittal y Abengoa registran las mayores caídas, del -2,4%.

Repsol cae un 1,1% afectado por las rebajas de recomendación de UBS y Societe 

Generale, a pesar de anunciar un nuevo descubrimiento en Brasil. Gas Natural -0,9%.

* En el lado contrario, OHL repunta cerca del 5%.*


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

Joder acabo de llamar a los de R4... como me jodan... me voy. No puede ser que se esté cayendo el servicio cada 2x3. No es serio. 

Que me lo miran y me mandan un correo. GRRRRR!!!


----------



## Speculo (11 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> `__´ me estoy empezando a mosquear ... No me entra una orden de compra, para cerrar corto en Renta4... vaya mierda...
> 
> Estoy ya un poco hasta los huevos de su web...
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede confirmar si le entran las ordenes?



Sí que entran, sí, lo que pasa es que tienes que mirar si hay oferta suficiente al precio que le estás metiendo.
Depende del valor que sea, si es poco líquido igual no te termina de entrar.

Si te los quieres quitar de encima, pasa la orden a mercado y te entra seguro


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

SOS, nadie quiere comprar. ZERO NEGOCIADOS!


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Joder acabo de llamar a los de R4... como me jodan... me voy. No puede ser que se esté cayendo el servicio cada 2x3. No es serio.
> 
> Que me lo miran y me mandan un correo. GRRRRR!!!




¿Va a cerrar un corto? ¿Está loco...? :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

El fabricante español de tubos Tubacex SA (TUB.MC) anunció el lunes que su beneficio neto en el primer trimestre cayó un 77% tras reducirse sus ventas como consecuencia de una menor actividad global por la crisis económica mundial. 

Tubacex señaló que su beneficio neto fue de EUR3,2 millones, frente a EUR13,9 millones un año antes. 

El beneficio bruto de explotación, o Ebitda, cayó un 59% a EUR11,3 millones, mientras que las ventas se redujeron un 15% a EUR151 millones. 

La compañía indicó que la crisis ha retrasado los nuevos proyectos previstos en el sector del petróleo, el gas y la energía. Añadió que prevé una recuperación progresiva de la actividad a final de año. Tubacex dijo que mantiene todas las inversiones previstas en su plan estratégico. 

Página web: TUBACEX


----------



## Speculo (11 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Joder acabo de llamar a los de R4... como me jodan... me voy. No puede ser que se esté cayendo el servicio cada 2x3. No es serio.
> 
> Que me lo miran y me mandan un correo. GRRRRR!!!



Creo que el problema es tuyo. Yo estoy con tres pantallas de R4 abiertas y ningún problema.
Aunque yo más que cerrar, pondría un stop. Hoy puede ser buen día para dejar cortos abiertos.


----------



## Mulder (11 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> * En el lado contrario, OHL repunta cerca del 5%.*



Agggg y yo fuera! quien me mandaría a mi cerrarme :

Menos mal que ahora las ELE, ACS y TL5 me van bien, aunque con ACS acabo de aprender que si no se trata de GAM o ANA no vale la pena entrar en acciones que se coticen a más de 10 euros, mejor si están por debajo de 5.


----------



## Speculo (11 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Agggg y yo fuera! quien me mandaría a mi cerrarme :



Sí quieres te metes otra vez. Se va a los 14,20 casi seguro. Si no pasa nada raro, claro


----------



## Mulder (11 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Sí quieres te metes otra vez. Se va a los 14,20 casi seguro. Si no pasa nada raro, claro



Creo que me va a convenir más entrar corto cuando llegue a esos niveles


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

SINGAPUR -Los futuros del crudo caían el lunes en Asia porque los agentes optaban por recoger beneficios ante el escaso potencial alcista de las bolsas de valores de la región. 

Sigue predominando la cautela a pesar de la reciente subida del petróleo y la renta variable, porque aún preocupa el estado de la economía mundial tras la elevada destrucción de empleos y las abultadas reservas de petróleo y derivados en los principales mercados. 

"Seguimos preocupados por la demanda en los mercados petroleros", indicó Peter Beutel, presidente de la firma de asesoría Cameron Hanover. 

"Se asume que el consumo repuntará si la economía mejora. No obstante, la medias agregadas de cuatro semanas parecen empeorar cada semana". 

A las 0658 GMT, el futuro de junio del crudo ligero de referencia en el New York Mercantile Exchange caía 65 centavos a US$57,98 por barril.

A la misma hora, el futuro de junio del crudo Brent de referencia en el ICE londinense perdía 59 centavos a US$57,55 por barril. 

Esta semana se publicarán una serie de informes oficiales que podrían dar más pistas sobre la evolución del consumo petrolero mundial.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Sí que entran, sí, lo que pasa es que tienes que mirar si hay oferta suficiente al precio que le estás metiendo.
> Depende del valor que sea, si es poco líquido igual no te termina de entrar.
> 
> Si te los quieres quitar de encima, pasa la orden a mercado y te entra seguro



Speculo, me refiero a introducir una orden, que me da error... es decir precio de compra a 6.50, cuando está a 6.55.

Me acaban de llamar... dicen:
Hay problemas con Merryl, se pueden poner ordenes por teléfono.

Edito:
De todas formas... esperaré a la tarde para vender, en el Mercado USA, también voy corto.


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

FLUIDRA, se ha escapado.. +16,00%


----------



## carvil (11 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En IB ya estoy incluso registrado, me faltaría mandar la pasta pero quiero esperar a tener bastante más para entrar, hace años que le tengo echado el ojo a ese broker, el otro he de mirarlo.
> 
> No entro porque no tengo muy claro el asunto de los impuestos y porque te piden un mínimo de pasta alto para poder operar.



Si ahora, me parece que IB pide 10000$ y la plataforma en cuanto a graficas y tal es pocha ,el tema de impuestos no es problema los pagas solo en España.Dicen que el SAT funciona muy bien, otro punto a favor es que tiene web en español

Think or swim (Ameritrade) el mínimo es 2500$... pero tienes que tener cuenta en un banco USA (Ahora mismo desconozco que bancos te ofrecen esa posibilidad), la plataforma es de lo mejor para operar por gráficos. La web está en inglés 

Con cualquiera de las dos alucinarás con las comisiones 


Salu2


----------



## hugolp (11 May 2009)

*Un crash de las bolsas mundiales volvería a dar fuerza al dólar*

Boosting The Dying Dollar With A False Rally - The International Forecaster


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

10:06 EL RALLY ESTÁ LLEGANDO A SU FIN 

Las operaciones de los Traders Profesionales sobre opciones muestran que el rally de los dos últimos meses está llegando a su fin.

Juas... como no dan una... ¿Nos ponemos largos?

Evidentemente es un coña. GUANO FOREVER! jaja


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2009)

Buenos días!!!

He cerrado mis cortos en el Stoxx, sigo con los cortos en SAN y CRITERIA...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

5000acc -VERTICE360º a 0,82€ añadidas.


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (11 May 2009)

reinhart te queremos! vamos ibeex


----------



## Mulder (11 May 2009)

Mientras los índices caían TL5 estaba luchando por pasar los 8 euros, ahora que parece que se están moderando las caidas lo vuelve a intentar, creo que explotará si supera el máximo de hoy.


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

T5, veo techo en los 8,10€ ... vamos a ver como avanza LA POSIBLE FUSIÓN -CUATRO & LA SEXTA - MEDIAPRO


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

Ojo con los cortos en FCC, que se puede dar la vuelta.


----------



## Mulder (11 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> T5, veo techo en los 8,10€ ... vamos a ver como avanza LA POSIBLE FUSIÓN -CUATRO & LA SEXTA - MEDIAPRO



En 8.10 hay, desde luego, una resistencia fuerte, creo que me saldría si llega a ese entorno y los índices siguieran bajando.


----------



## Speculo (11 May 2009)

d0ng0n dijo:


> reinhart te queremos! vamos ibeex



¿Lo de ese tío no era para mañana? 99% may-12
Y hablaba de "hecatombe" bursátil, no de un 1% de caída.

Ya veremos qué pasa, ya veremos...


----------



## Mulder (11 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ojo con los cortos en FCC, que se puede dar la vuelta.



Hoy tenemos punto de reacción en FCC, se va a ir más abajo (casi seguro) y hoy debería acabar en rojo, mañana también, pasado ya no lo sé seguro.


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (11 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Lo de ese tío no era para mañana? 99% may-12
> Y hablaba de "hecatombe" bursátil, no de un 1% de caída.
> 
> Ya veremos qué pasa, ya veremos...



un aperitivo nunca viene maaal


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

Juas... si hay hecatombe, me forro... llevo un ETF en USA x3 en corto...

Yo de momento no pienso cerrar mis cortos hoy ... aunque claro... ya se verá.

Un saludo y ánimos a los que van largos... esto no ha terminado de subir aún. (Pienso yo)

Edito:

En los comentarios de Elconomista , siempre hay un loro que repite lo mismo... lleva ya muuuuucho tiempo, un tal "Pepin" , sospechoso ¿no? Bueno esto es lo que dice hoy:

Soy Pepín.
Hoy comenzará la bajada que nos llevará al 7.400

Junio al 10 mil

Este "individuo" siempre está R que R con que subimos... subimos...
No se... me recuerda a alguien.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (11 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Este "individuo" siempre está R que R con que subimos... subimos...
> No se... me recuerda a alguien.



Será que está distribuyendo papel a lo bestia y la pura verdad es que esto se tiene que ir al guano de un momento para otro 

Pero al guano de verdad, IBEX cerca de 3000.
Quiebra del Estado
Funcionarios sin sueldo.
Todo se va a hundir en la miseria. TODO.

Busco terreno fértil para plantar hortalizas y criar unas gallinas


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2009)

*Dejadme algo cabrones...* : :




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 May 2009)

Hoy bajaremos un poco hasta la apertura de los americanos,luego subiremos una hora antes del cierre.
Se puede comprar barato ahora y soltarlas a final de tarde.
No creo que esta sea la caida buena.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *Dejadme algo cabrones...* : :
> 
> Saludos



Tranquilo, yo me he puesto largo en Stoxx 2431,5... 

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hoy bajaremos un poco hasta la apertura de los americanos,luego subiremos una hora antes del cierre.
> Se puede comprar barato ahora y soltarlas a final de tarde.
> No creo que esta sea la caida buena.




S&P 500 -12.90 911.80 5/11 4:51am S&P 500 FUTURES

Casi 13 puntos lo único que indican es caída. Pase lo que pase no te quedes pillado.

Un saludo


----------



## percebo (11 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tranquilo, yo me he puesto largo en Stoxx 2431,5...
> 
> Saludos...



A mi no me entró por un punto tocó el futuro del eurostoxx el 2395 y yo le habia puesto dos largos a 2394.... en fin, seguimos en liquidez.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 May 2009)

Os pongo los maximos de los valores del Ibex que sigo de estos dias para el que le interese ponerse corto,sobre estos maximos es muy buena opción:

Cintra-4,64
IBR-3,50
Iberia-1,49
Acs-38,80
BBVA-9,04
SAN-7,41
Popular-6,70
Mapfre-2,40
Endesa-17,80
Gamesa-16,52
Gas Natural-13
Grifols-13,65
Iberdrola-6,21
Inditex-33,60
Repsol-15,74
Tel-15,33
REE-32,30
Abengoa-16,50
Acerinox-12,40
Arcelor-22,44


----------



## Speculo (11 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hoy bajaremos un poco hasta la apertura de los americanos,luego subiremos una hora antes del cierre.
> Se puede comprar barato ahora y soltarlas a final de tarde.
> No creo que esta sea la caida buena.



Hoy hay algo distinto a las correcciones de semanas atrás. 
Las anteriores coincidían con noticias raras, duraban dos días y a subir otra vez. 
Hoy hay "recogida de beneficios". Es decir, alguien soltando sin pudor ¿Para compra más abajo? No lo sé.
Si hoy se cierra en negativo, me pensaría mucho lo de comprar nada. Si hace lo que tú dices, ya no digo nada. Yo mismo me pondré largo.


----------



## rosonero (11 May 2009)

Dentro de SAN a 7.24. ¿ Creeis que este 7.24 que fue máximo de Enero puede convertirse en soporte?

Sed comprensivos si he dicho una burrada


----------



## Speculo (11 May 2009)

No tengo acceso a gráficos ahora mismo, pero la divergencia entre los bonos, que están cayendo como condenados y las bolsas en general, empieza a ser ciertamente preocupante.
O aquí pasa algo que no nos cuentan, o esto no es normal.


----------



## Speculo (11 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Dentro de SAN a 7.24. ¿ Creeis que este 7.24 que fue máximo de Enero puede convertirse en soporte?
> 
> Sed comprensivos si he dicho una burrada



El BBVA se va a los 7,20 y el SAN a los 6,80 . 
Ese soporte en 7,24 no veo. Quizás en 7,00 .

A ver si busco el gráfico y lo pongo porque el de SAN lleva ya varios días dando hasta risa de ver cómo están sosteniendo el valor.

Suerte.


----------



## percebo (11 May 2009)

Pues a este nivel siguen comprando papel en el futuro del eurostoxx, no suele ser antecedente de caidas.


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No tengo acceso a gráficos ahora mismo, pero la divergencia entre los bonos, que están cayendo como condenados y las bolsas en general, empieza a ser ciertamente preocupante.
> O aquí pasa algo que no nos cuentan, o esto no es normal.



Hombre..., un colapso financiero no pasa todos los dias... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2009)

Ya lo dije el viernes, el Stoxx está metido entre dos líneas, o supera la línea bajista mayor o rompe la línea de tendencia alcista de todo este rebote, la que rompa lo hará de forma muy fuerte, hay que estar atentos, yo no lo acabo de tener claro del todo...

Saludos...


----------



## Alexandros (11 May 2009)

Por mi trabajo estoy bastante tiempo en la calle y en casas de particulares y os digo que este país está arruinado. Apenas se ven furgonetas por la calle y cada día veo más tiendas cerradas.

Que me expliquen porqué coño sube la bolsa si cada día España está más arruinada. 

Los analistas de intereconomía están diciendo todos los días que hemos tocado mínimos, que ya se atisba recuperación aunque queda "un largo camino por delante" "la bolsa adelanta la coyuntura económica".

Estoy ya hasta lo cojones de este puto false bottom. ¿Hasta cuando van a mantener esto?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> *Por mi trabajo estoy bastante tiempo en la calle y en casas de particulares* y os digo que este país está arruinado. Apenas se ven furgonetas por la calle y cada día veo más tiendas cerradas.
> 
> Que me expliquen porqué coño sube la bolsa si cada día España está más arruinada.
> 
> ...



Madre mía como suena eso... a qué te dedicas...? 

Saludos...


----------



## awai (11 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> El BBVA se va a los 7,20 y el SAN a los 6,80 .
> Ese soporte en 7,24 no veo. Quizás en 7,00 .
> 
> A ver si busco el gráfico y lo pongo porque el de SAN lleva ya varios días dando hasta risa de ver cómo están sosteniendo el valor.
> ...



Buenos días, yo tampoco veo soporte hasta los 6,85 (aprox como siempre)


----------



## Alexandros (11 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Madre mía como suena eso... a qué te dedicas...?
> 
> Saludos...



Je,je trabajo de fontanero con mi hermano pero últimamente se ha notado un parón impresionante. Llevo varías semanas sin hacer nada "serio".

El modelo de autónomo es ya insostenible y tengo compañeros de la vieja escuela que tienen clientela fija y local abierto que les va muy mal.

Gracias a diós no pago hipoteca, aunque tenemos que pagar algún pufo que por supuesto, me deben a mi por otro lado.


Un saludo.


----------



## Speculo (11 May 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Por mi trabajo estoy bastante tiempo en la calle y en casas de particulares y os digo que este país está arruinado. Apenas se ven furgonetas por la calle y cada día veo más tiendas cerradas.
> 
> Que me expliquen porqué coño sube la bolsa si cada día España está más arruinada.
> 
> ...



Pues yo veo los mismos coches todos los días. No hay sitio para aparcar en ningún lugar medianamente comercial. Cuando voy a comprar algo, o vas a primera hora o te lo encuentras todo arrasado. Los precios no bajan.

En fin, que salvo que la gasolina ha bajado algo (lo que les ha dado la real gana), lo demás yo lo veo todo igual. Bueno, quizás la gente no se gasta la pasta en tonterías, pero todo lo demás, igual.

No confundamos crisis de liquidez con depresión. Yo la depresión no la veo. Llegará, pero, de momento, no la veo.


----------



## percebo (11 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ya lo dije el viernes, el Stoxx está metido entre dos líneas, o supera la línea bajista mayor o rompe la línea de tendencia alcista de todo este rebote, la que rompa lo hará de forma muy fuerte, hay que estar atentos, yo no lo acabo de tener claro del todo...
> 
> Saludos...



Totalmente de acuerdo, sea lo que venga tal como está el ambiente es fundamental poner un stop para cubrirse las espaldas, aunque sea un poco amplio, porque últimamente están volviendo los movimientos bruscos y te puedes encontrar con 40 o 50 puntos en contra en un pispas. Yo creo que subirá desde este nivel, pero no descartaría nada, lo mejor andarse con pies de plomo estos días.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Je,je trabajo de fontanero con mi hermano pero últimamente se ha notado un parón impresionante. Llevo varías semanas sin hacer nada "serio".
> 
> El modelo de autónomo es ya insostenible y tengo compañeros de la vieja escuela que tienen clientela fija y local abierto que les va muy mal.
> 
> ...



Joder!!! si me lo hubieses dicho antes te contrataba en Lleida... tu eres de ZGZ, no? Nos tenemos que gastar 5100€ en el local en cambiar unas bajantes de la comunidad que nos inundan el local cada 2 x 3... :

A ver si te lee alguien que necesite fontaneros y te pega un toque... 
Hay que ayudarse entre burbujistas coño...

Perdón por el offtopic...

Saludos...


----------



## Caída a Plomo (11 May 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Por mi trabajo estoy bastante tiempo en la calle y en casas de particulares y os digo que este país está arruinado. Apenas se ven furgonetas por la calle y cada día veo más tiendas cerradas.
> 
> Que me expliquen porqué coño sube la bolsa si cada día España está más arruinada.
> 
> ...



La bolsa sube porque ahora mismo en España no hay ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA. NADA. 0 PATATERO.

Quien tienen un dinero se dedica a guardarlo, o a lo sumo jugar a la bolsa, en lugar de ir al casino, pues la bolsa. Economía especulativa. Pero España está en la ruina total y absoluta. Sólo veremos miseria en pocos meses y quien sabe si altercados en la calle muy, pero que muy gordos.

Un panorama muy feo el que nos espera. Esto es el acabose.


----------



## Alexandros (11 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues yo veo los mismos coches todos los días. No hay sitio para aparcar en ningún lugar medianamente comercial. Cuando voy a comprar algo, o vas a primera hora o te lo encuentras todo arrasado. Los precios no bajan.
> 
> En fin, que salvo que la gasolina ha bajado algo (lo que les ha dado la real gana), lo demás yo lo veo todo igual. Bueno, quizás la gente no se gasta la pasta en tonterías, pero todo lo demás, igual.
> 
> No confundamos crisis de liquidez con depresión. Yo la depresión no la veo. Llegará, pero, de momento, no la veo.




Si que se nota si, por lo menos en Zaragoza. Te recomiendo que te pases por un polígono industrial y preguntes. Entras al almacen a comprar y antes tenías que esperar, ahora vienen lo empleados y te preguntan que quieres, que te lo preparan ellos (falta trabajo). Tengo un conocido que vende flores y lo veo bastante, igual. Por la mañana me he encontrado a un chico que vende calzado y lo mismo, que la semana pasada no vendió nada y por suerte el sabado le entró una mujer a comprar bastante y le salvó la semana. Buf, que más, un colega que reparte aceite de motor un bajón increible, repartidor de seur autónomo les han reducido no se cuanto, albañil de toda vida y profesional como la copa de un pino de repente sin trabajo... Así me pegaría paginas y paginas, te estoy contando lo primero que me viene a la cabeza y más reciente.


Yo estoy contigo, la "depresión" aun no ha llegado y todavía se puede aguantar un poco más pero por este camino vamos a la ruina pero total. Despues del verano esto tiene que pegar un bajón de la ostia.

Un saludo.


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Un panorama muy feo el que nos espera. Esto es el acabose.




Vale, vale... pero esperad un poco a tonuel... 

A ver si tengo hoy el puto contrato en el buzón cuando llegue a casa... :




Saludos


----------



## Alexandros (11 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Joder!!! si me lo hubieses dicho antes te contrataba en Lleida... tu eres de ZGZ, no? Nos tenemos que gastar 5100€ en el local en cambiar unas bajantes de la comunidad que nos inundan el local cada 2 x 3... :
> 
> A ver si te lee alguien que necesite fontaneros y te pega un toque...
> Hay que ayudarse entre burbujistas coño...
> ...




Jeje, gracías pero tranquilo, este trabajo es muy irregular e igual no tienes trabajo un mes como te salen tres o cuatro faenas seguidas y no llegas. Pero vamos, que ha habido bajón guapo porque en todo el 2008 no he parado de trabajar.

De todas maneras, la cuestión del fondo en el offtopic viene porqué estoy perdiendo 100 sucios euros en la bolsa 


Un saludo!

P.D: Por allí también hay paro. Que te hagan presupuesto en varios sitios y compara. Te recomiendo que nunca cojas el más barato.


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

SOS de nuevo cotizando a las 12:30h -- subasta--- a donde nos vamos, al cielo o nos enterramos?

Ahora que se han quitado a los hermanos Sal... del consej. como ACF suelte papel.....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2009)

Me da que al menos en el Stoxx nos vamos a ir en breve pa'rriba... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Yo estoy contigo, la "depresión" aun no ha llegado y todavía se puede aguantar un poco más pero por este camino vamos a la ruina pero total. Despues del verano esto tiene que pegar un bajón de la ostia.




Aquí en Valencia donde tenemos la oficina "aparentemente" no se nota mucho porque es zona de negocios, pero tengo un amigo que es representante y cuenta que el panorama en los polígonos industriales de por aquí es desolador...

Cada dia que pasa lo veo más pesimista, y eso que él está en una empresa fuerte con un buen sueldo y demás... pero la realidad que empieza a imponerse y a verse es muy dura...


Por cierto:

Que dia veis el idóneo para ponerse corto en el POP, yo me hubiera puesto esta mañana a 6,60... pero.... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

Opsss... REE vamos a pos los 32,00€ con mi posi de 10.000acc en 32,00€


----------



## Speculo (11 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Que dia veis el idóneo para ponerse corto en el POP, yo me hubiera puesto esta mañana a 6,60... pero.... :



Cualquier día, tonuel... Ajusta el stop y el día que no salte, das el pelotazo.
Yo estoy dentro, o mejor dicho, fuera, con stops muy ajustados por encima de las comisiones. Si saltan es que no debe ser la buena y ya entraré otra vez cuando abra USA.
Total, no pierdo nada.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

Agh! Se me han vendido las POP en 6.44, con el curro tuve que ponerle un precio... y de largo se lo ha llevado. Ahora estoy tratando de recomprar en 6.51. Si entra bien... sino ya pensaremos en que hacer.


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Agh! Se me han vendido las POP en 6.44, con el curro tuve que ponerle un precio... y de largo se lo ha llevado. Ahora estoy tratando de recomprar en 6.51. Si entra bien... sino ya pensaremos en que hacer.




*[modo hijodeputa on]*


Póngase largo que ésto va p'arriva... 


*[modo hijodeputa off]*




Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

"Parriba" que vaya pasado mañana... sino te importa claro ^___^.

Sube un poooccoooo, que se me escapan los buenos precios...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 May 2009)

hola majetes!hoy he llegao un poco tarde ....esperando a los 9350 para ponerme en corto
un saludo y buen comienzo de semana


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2009)

Compradas las Criterias que tenia a 2.99 en 2.95...
Compradas las SAN que tenia a 7.37 en 7.25...

Saludos...

PD: Es que creo que nos vamos pa'rriba...


----------



## jcfdez (11 May 2009)

Ojito con SAN, que según carpatos están recomendando por ahí venta agresiva.


----------



## Speculo (11 May 2009)

Recompro POP a 6,46 y BBVA a 8.74 .
Después de comer ya veremos qué hago. Creo que lateral hasta la apertura de WS.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 May 2009)

como siempre,empezara el movimiento cuando tenga que irme a currar,me caguen todo, que horario mas malo tengo para operar!


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2009)

jcfdez dijo:


> Ojito con SAN, que según carpatos están recomendando por ahí venta agresiva.



Pues ya me quedo más tranquilo..., gracias... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

Acciona SA (ANA.MC): Resultados del 1t 
Fecha: 13 de mayo antes de las 0700 GMT 

Sondeo de EFE DJ a 5 analistas 

Media beneficio neto: EUR111,5m, -27,5% (EUR154m en 1t de 2008) 

Media ebitda: EUR207,1m, -67,4% (EUR636m en 1t de 2008) 

Media ingresos: EUR1.543,6m, -46% (EUR2.854m en 1t de 2008) 

Nota: El beneficio se vería lastrado por el desplome de los precios de la electricidad y del sector de la construcción debido a la recesión económica. Los ingresos y el ebitda se verán también afectados por la desconsolidación de su participación en la eléctrica Endesa (ELE.MC), que vendió el pasado febrero a la italiana Enel (ENEL.MI). (JMO)


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 May 2009)

Banco Santander lanza una emisión de cédulas hipotecarias por 1.500 millones a cinco años. europapress.es


----------



## Speculo (11 May 2009)

*Compra QTWW*

Voy a meter una orden de compra a 0,62 para esta compañía. Stop por debajo de la línea azul inferior (0,55 más o menos).





Del objetivo no digo nada


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 May 2009)

tiene una pinta estupenda,cuentanos si te sale bien
joer lo que se esta haciendo de rogar el ibex chufo este,amos sube ya, coñe!


----------



## Mulder (11 May 2009)

Pues TL5 acaba de superar su máximo del día en 8.02 y ya se ha ido casi directo a 8.09, las voy a seguir aguantando de momento aunque estoy tentado de salirme.


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

ZNZ... ha recortado un poquito la subida de esta mañana... veo objetivo en 1,71€ como poco...


----------



## Speculo (11 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> tiene una pinta estupenda,cuentanos si te sale bien



Si entra la orden esta semana, ya voy actualizando. Y si no baja, no entro.


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

SOS, el arroz variedad rice crisp comienza a bajar.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 May 2009)

ha llegado a 9346 y pabajo,creo que he perdido la oportunidad por rata centimera...ay!
pues no......ahi viene de vuelta


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> ha llegado a 9346 y pabajo,creo que he perdido la oportunidad por rata centimera...ay!
> pues no......*hay* viene de vuelta



Ahí pone hay, cuando deberia poner ahí... 

Saludos...

PD: No veo claro el ponerse corto ahora... yo creo que subiremos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 May 2009)

Puf...esto ni son caidas,ni es guano,ni es na...donde estan aquellos lustrosos -4% de cada dia? Si es que cualquier tiempo pasado fue mejor 

PD:No estoy nostalgico,es que he abierto mi primer (y creo que ultimo) corto sobre el ibex y me estan jodiendo...:


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 May 2009)

en cuanto lo has abierto?


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

Paciencia Apolo... paciencia. La caballería llega a las 15.35.

Edito:

Yo también he metido la pata por impaciente, abrí corto a SAN en 7.25 ...siske...


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> en cuanto lo has abierto?



3 miniibex vendidos a 9320 :

Realmente lo jodido es que me quiero ir a dar una vuelta,pero me siento atrapado delante de la pantalla


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> 3 miniibex vendidos a 9320 :



joer pues tampoco va tan mal,pero para empezar ve de uno en uno,piensa que estas en periodo de practicas y con los futuros le crujen a uno a base de bien
¿donde has puesto el stop?
ya estan al precio, decide ahora que vas a hacer


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> joer pues tampoco va tan mal,pero para empezar ve de uno en uno,piensa que estas en periodo de practicas y con los futuros le crujen a uno a base de bien
> ¿donde has puesto el stop?



no stop 

Yo estaba acostumbrado a meter 10000 pavetes y esto tiene movimientos demasiados bruscos para mi gusto...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 May 2009)

joer ,que huevos tienes,andate con cuidao que esta el terreno pantanoso
aprovecha cuando llegue a 9300 para vender alguno y pon stop a los otros ,aunque sea calderilla es mejor que nada


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> joer ,que huevos tienes,andate con cuidao que esta el terreno pantanoso



Es que para mi lo ideal seria que esta mierda me dejase poner 2 stops,uno saliendo con perdidas y otro con ganancias...pero asi me obliga a estar aqui delante :

Ah bueno,rectifico...si tenia un stop,a 9170 (para salir con ganancias).Aunque creo que no es el tipo de stop al que te referias


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

QTWW , subiendo en pre-market +8,00%


----------



## Caída a Plomo (11 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> no stop
> 
> Yo estaba acostumbrado a meter 10000 pavetes y esto tiene movimientos demasiados bruscos para mi gusto...



Yo nunca he operado ni con miniibex ni maxiibex ni nada de por el estilo. Esos movimientos bruscos ¿podrías decir de qué porcentaje son?

5%, 10%, 30%... ¿?, es por tener una idea de vuestras emociones y si os lo pasáis como si estuvierais en un parque de atracciones. Yo sólo conozco las anodinas y aburridas cotizaciones de cualquier empresa gris.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> joer ,que huevos tienes,andate con cuidao que esta el terreno pantanoso
> aprovecha cuando llegue a 9300 para vender alguno y pon stop a los otros ,aunque sea calderilla es mejor que nada



Ah,mea culpa...me he confundido...

Quise decir a 9220...no se en que coño estaba pensando 

Ya me extrañaba eso de que no iba tan mal


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 May 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Yo nunca he operado ni con miniibex ni maxiibex ni nada de por el estilo. Esos movimientos bruscos ¿podrías decir de qué porcentaje son?
> 
> 5%, 10%, 30%... ¿?, es por tener una idea de vuestras emociones y si os lo pasáis como si estuvierais en un parque de atracciones. Yo sólo conozco las anodinas y aburridas cotizaciones de cualquier empresa gris.



Lo de los movimientos bruscos...no hablo porcentualmente,sino en terminos absolutos,me explico...

Si tu juegas 10000 euros,y tu subyacente,el que sea se mueve un +1% tu ganas 100 euros.
Pero es que operando con futuros,puedes jugar el equivalente a 30000,40000,50000 € (en mi caso con 3 minis casi 30000).

Porcentualmente varia igual,pero tu saldo varia de modo muy diferente.

Me explico? No se si tengo vocacion docente...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo de los movimientos bruscos...no hablo porcentualmente,sino en terminos absolutos,me explico...
> 
> Si tu juegas 10000 euros,y tu subyacente,el que sea se mueve un +1% tu ganas 100 euros.
> Pero es que operando con futuros,puedes jugar el equivalente a 30000,40000,50000 € (en mi caso con 3 minis casi 30000).
> ...



ayyyy,y yo no he entrado por rataorca miseria!
si perforamos minimos intradia con ganas (9275) casi conseguridad nos iriamos 40 puntos mas abajo estate atento


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

Se pone interesante el futuro del SP:

S&P 500 -13.90 910.80 5/11 8:22am S&P 500 FUTURES


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> ayyyy,y yo no he entrado por rataorca miseria!
> si perforamos minimos intradia con ganas (9275) casi conseguridad nos iriamos 40 puntos mas abajo estate atento



Hombre,si te metieses ahora estarias mas o menos en la misma posicion que yo...

Unos hablando de la cotizacion del ibex,y otros de la del miniibex...me lio 

Bueno,ya tengo el saldo en numeros azulitos +7 euros


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Se pone interesante el futuro del SP:
> 
> S&P 500 -13.90 910.80 5/11 8:22am S&P 500 FUTURES



Yo lo veo en 915 y subiendo... :


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

El que yo veo, tiene un retraso de unos 20 minutos... 

Pre-Market: Stock Trading Before the Markets Open from CNNMoney.com


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hombre,si te metieses ahora estarias mas o menos en la misma posicion que yo...
> 
> Unos hablando de la cotizacion del ibex,y otros de la del miniibex...me lio



yo te hablo siempre de precios de contado no de futuros segun la posicion que me has dicho tu(9320) deberias sacarle ya unos 40 leuros por contrato no es asi?


----------



## percebo (11 May 2009)

Yo apuesto por que hoy vuelve a subir, usease que voy largo, no me parece mal momento para meterse.... con un stop claro, pero tiene que ser algo holgado, el que quiera peces va a tener que mojarse el culo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 May 2009)

yo creo que acabaremos casi planos pero antes tocan los bandazos habituales para dar de comer a los tiburones malignos


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> yo te hablo siempre de precios de contado no de futuros segun la posicion que me has dicho tu(9320) deberias sacarle ya unos 40 leuros por contrato no es asi?



No...ya te digo que se me fue la pinza,mas me gustaria a mi 
Me habia metido a 9220 el contrato...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Yo apuesto por que hoy vuelve a subir, usease que voy largo, no me parece mal momento para meterse.... con un stop claro, pero tiene que ser algo holgado, el que quiera peces va a tener que mojarse el culo.



Totalmente de acuerdo, al menos en el Stoxx es buen momento ahora para entrar...

Saludos...

PD: Yo tb voy largo, pero estoy pensando meterle otro mini... lo único que me tira para atrás es el gap por abajo del otro día sin cerrar...


----------



## Mulder (11 May 2009)

Pues yo sigo con mis largos y cortos a la vez en CFDs (todos en beneficios ahora mismo) y por el momento voy a olvidarme de los índices y a seguir mis CFDs exclusivamente. Bueno le ire echando un ojo al Stoxx de vez en cuando pero no voy a cerrar posición por ver según que cosas en el índice.

Para eso pongo un stop, para poder seguir la tendencia tranquilo y el mercado me lo agradece


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No...ya te digo que se me fue la pinza,mas me gustaria a mi
> Me habia metido a 9220 el contrato...



pues no seas loco y vende alguno ahora, no arriesgues tanto,has entrado corto en minimos intradia en todas estas semanas raro ha sido el dia que hemos cerrado por debajo de 2% te la estas jugando con el viento en contra


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Para eso pongo un stop, para poder seguir la tendencia tranquilo y el mercado me lo agradece



Es gracioso ese eufemismo de "el mercado".
Cuando se dice "ganarle al mercado" no sera mas sencillo decir "sacarle pasta a los pringados que a su vez esperan ganarle al mercado"?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 May 2009)

hoy no hablaba el tio bernanke?¿a que hora era?


----------



## sapito (11 May 2009)

Preguntita de gacela total:
- si pongo un stop este se ejecuta durante la subasta de apertura.

Un ejemplo concreto: tengo una acción y pongo un stopun 2% por debajo. Al día siguiente el mercado abre y la acción cae un 5%. ¿ Se habrá vendido en algún punto entre 2 y 5 o se vendera a partir del 5 después de la apertura?

Gracias por adelantado!


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 May 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Preguntita de gacela total:
> - si pongo un stop este se ejecuta durante la subasta de apertura.
> 
> Un ejemplo concreto: tengo una acción y pongo un stopun 2% por debajo. Al día siguiente el mercado abre y la acción cae un 5%. ¿ Se habrá vendido en algún punto entre 2 y 5 o se vendera a partir del 5 después de la apertura?
> ...



Te comes el 5...hasta el ultimo decimal


----------



## Mulder (11 May 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Preguntita de gacela total:
> - si pongo un stop este se ejecuta durante la subasta de apertura.
> 
> Un ejemplo concreto: tengo una acción y pongo un stopun 2% por debajo. Al día siguiente el mercado abre y la acción cae un 5%. ¿ Se habrá vendido en algún punto entre 2 y 5 o se vendera a partir del 5 después de la apertura?
> ...



Eso depende de como maneje tu broker las órdenes de stop y si te permiten operar en subasta, muchos brokers, especialmente bancos no te lo permiten. Esa pregunta debes hacérsela a ellos directamente que para eso eres cliente suyo.


----------



## Speculo (11 May 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Preguntita de gacela total:
> - si pongo un stop este se ejecuta durante la subasta de apertura.
> 
> Un ejemplo concreto: tengo una acción y pongo un stopun 2% por debajo. Al día siguiente el mercado abre y la acción cae un 5%. ¿ Se habrá vendido en algún punto entre 2 y 5 o se vendera a partir del 5 después de la apertura?
> ...



El stop te salta cuando se cruce la primera operación, ya que en subasta no hay cambio de acciones. Así que se te venderán en el 5% si has puesto la orden a mercado (siempre y cuando sea ese el primer cruce). Si has fijado precio de venta en el 2%, no se venderán.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

Los precios de subasta son la media de las ventas y compras... si tu pones venta en subasta a 3.20 y la subasta sale a 3.22 se te venden a ese precio. Y viceversa, claro está.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> El stop te salta cuando se cruce la primera operación, ya que en subasta no hay cambio de acciones. Así que se te venderán en el 5% si has puesto la orden a mercado (siempre y cuando sea ese el primer cruce). Si has fijado precio de venta en el 2%, no se venderán.



Bueno,esa explicacion es mas precisa,lo reconozco


----------



## Mulder (11 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es gracioso ese eufemismo de "el mercado".
> Cuando se dice "ganarle al mercado" no sera mas sencillo decir "sacarle pasta a los pringados que a su vez esperan ganarle al mercado"?



El mercado es soberano, está compuesto de fieros leoncios y tiernas gacelillas, supongo que les he ganado a todos aquellos que estaban largos en los valores donde estoy corto y a los que están cortos en los valores donde estoy largo.

La verdad es que todo esto es un ente abstracto y es dificil de imaginar, por eso creo que es mejor decir que le he ganado al 'mercado' o también puedo decir que estoy del lado de la demanda en los cortos y del lado de la oferta en los largos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 May 2009)

al hoyoooo!


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El mercado es soberano, está compuesto de fieros leoncios y tiernas gacelillas, supongo que les he ganado a todos aquellos que estaban largos en los valores donde estoy corto y a los que están cortos en los valores donde estoy largo.
> 
> La verdad es que todo esto es un ente abstracto y es dificil de imaginar, por eso creo que es mejor decir que le he ganado al 'mercado' o también puedo decir que estoy del lado de la demanda en los cortos y del lado de la oferta en los largos.



Tampoco lo decia por ti en particular...pero a mi siempre me ha parecido que esa expresion "el mercado" es un modo de enmascarar que basicamente le estas sacando su dinero a otro como tu...

Porque a los leoncios normalmente no va a ser


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> al hoyoooo!



Si es que eres una rata centimera


----------



## Mulder (11 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tampoco lo decia por ti en particular...pero a mi siempre me ha parecido que esa expresion "el mercado" es un modo de enmascarar que basicamente le estas sacando su dinero a otro como tu...
> 
> Porque a los leoncios normalmente no va a ser



A los leoncios puede ser exactamente las mismas veces o más que a las gacelas porque ellos son los que más participaciones tienen sobre un valor ¿no crees?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si es que eres una rata centimera



no me lo recuerdes 85 puntacos le sacaria ya....me consuelo con que por lo menos tu has pillado algo en tu estreno


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

Juas Aquí se presenta otra... de porcentajes ni zorra... yo entiendo de céntimos. jajaja


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> no me lo recuerdes 85 puntacos le sacaria ya....me consuelo con que por lo menos tu has pillado algo en tu estreno



Creo que a mi no me llegaria para el Porsche como DonPepito...+22,50 € marca mi saldo de hoy 

Joder Gamesa,se ha bajado casi un 3% en milisegundos...(es que no puedo evitar echarle un ojo )


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 May 2009)

pues ya marca mas que el mio-------0% y un par de horas pendiente para nada ..


----------



## -H- (11 May 2009)

Yo ahora mismo voy sin stop porque solo me meto en compañías que conozca y esté dispuesto a aguantar los años que sea, hasta el 2007 si que usaba stop
A ver si esta semana y la que viene hay bajaditas y compramos barato


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 May 2009)

a no ser que se despeñe en 5 min hasta 9230 en cuyo caso entraria largo con stop en 9170 precio de contado por supuesto
pero no lo va a hacer


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

-H- dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo voy sin stop porque solo me meto en compañías que conozca y esté dispuesto a aguantar los años que sea, hasta el 2007 si que usaba stop
> A ver si esta semana y la que viene hay bajaditas y compramos barato



Mi opinión (solo es mi opinión...) que quedarse pillado es igual que perder dinero. De que te vale que dentro de 2 años no pierdas dinero... lo importante es ganarlo ahora, u al menos intentarlo. 

Cuando compro, me pongo stop mental si estoy delante o fijo si me voy... 
Antes de pensar en los beneficios hay que pensar en cuanto estas dispuesto a perder si esta operación no te sale bien.

Un saludo


----------



## Speculo (11 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Los precios de subasta son la media de las ventas y compras... si tu pones venta en subasta a 3.20 y la subasta sale a 3.22 se te venden a ese precio. Y viceversa, claro está.



Pero el stop no le va a saltar en subasta. El stop le salta con el primer cruce que se realice tras la subasta. 
Y el primer cruce de subasta casi nunca sigue al segundo si hay un gap como el que sapito comenta.


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2009)

Ya estamos cayendo el 1,5%... como esto no remonte me voy a cabrear... :



Saludos :


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

Speculo, tienes razón, no entendí muy bien lo que quiso decir.

En las subastas siempre voy con ordenes limitadas, a eso me refería yo.

De todas, gracias. ^__^ para una vez que trato de ayudar la cago. jaja


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 May 2009)

A efectos practicos:

Si el stop lo has puesto con una venta a mercado,te comes el 5...


----------



## awai (11 May 2009)

SAN tocando los 7,19 ^__^
Al final no he podido ir a lo de renta4, mañana iré, hubiera sido un buen dia para probar esos cfd


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya estamos cayendo el 1,5%... como esto no remonte me voy a cabrear... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :



Ya no te da morbo eso de certificar? :


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

Yo tengo puesta orden de compra para cerrar corto a 7.18, cuando entre (si entra), me replantearé comprar un poco más arriba o buscar otras posibilidades.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ya no te da morbo eso de certificar? :



quiere certificar cuando este dentro empujandolo al abismo....jajajajaja que perraca!


----------



## Speculo (11 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A efectos practicos:
> 
> Si el stop lo has puesto con una venta a mercado,te comes el 5...



Si el 5 es el primer cruce y tu orden entra en el primer cruce, sí. 
Lo digo porque la orden _puede_ tardar unos segundillos en entrar al mercado y te puedes comer incluso más. 
Por supuesto, la agencia nunca tendrá la culpa del retraso.


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ya no te da morbo eso de certificar? :



Cuando me estoy perdiendo las plusvalias y cenando verde todos los dias se me pasan las ganas de certificar... :



Saludos :


----------



## awai (11 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo tengo puesta orden de compra para cerrar corto a 7.18, cuando entre (si entra), me replantearé comprar un poco más arriba o buscar otras posibilidades.



Parece que alguien te ha leído y se ha puesto a 7,22


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 May 2009)

hala, me voy a la mina,suerte a todos y cuidaros del Ben barbas que ya sabeis que cada vez que habla sube el pan!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2009)

Compro CRI a 2.95, a ver que tal...


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Cuando me estoy perdiendo las plusvalias y cenando verde todos los dias se me pasan las ganas de certificar... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :



Economica lechuguita dices?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 May 2009)

Largo en iberia a 1,44
Mantengo las Iberdrolas y ACS ya con buenas perdidas


----------



## Tupper (11 May 2009)

Buenas tardes al hilo.

Un link interesante del WSJ a una gráfica interactiva sobre los bancos americanos y su recap:

Banks Won Concessions on Tests - WSJ.com


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Parece que alguien te ha leído y se ha puesto a 7,22



Lo he modificado a 7.16 ... soy un agonías... 

AL final... sin plusvalías ni "ná".

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (11 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Largo en iberia a 1,44
> Mantengo las Iberdrolas y ACS ya con buenas perdidas



De ACS deberías haberte salido cuando ha hecho el primer mínimo del día en 36.66, ahora ya van por el segundo y creo que tienen ganas de bajarla más.


----------



## awai (11 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Lo he modificado a 7.16 ... soy un agonías...
> 
> AL final... sin plusvalías ni "ná".
> 
> Un saludo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> De ACS deberías haberte salido cuando ha hecho el primer mínimo del día en 36.66, ahora ya van por el segundo y creo que tienen ganas de bajarla más.



Florentino no lo permitira! 

tenia orden de venta a 37,20 pero no me entro la muy puta!
Las tengo a 37 a esperar tocan


----------



## pecata minuta (11 May 2009)

¿Habra hoy guano del bueno, o solo una pequeña corrección?
Sigo larga en SAN compradas a 7,18, y no sé si me voy a estrellar o si mañana recuperarán...


----------



## percebo (11 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Habra hoy guano del bueno, o solo una pequeña corrección?
> Sigo larga en SAN compradas a 7,18, y no sé si me voy a estrellar o si mañana recuperarán...



Sigo pensando que hoy subimos, han comprado mucho papel en 2390, seria raro que se desplomase... eso sí si pasa... percebo -450


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Habra hoy guano del bueno, o solo una pequeña corrección?
> Sigo larga en SAN compradas a 7,18, y no sé si me voy a estrellar o si mañana recuperarán...



Cuando venga el guano vendra poco a poco con bajadas del 2% diarias,las gacelas estan ansiosas de papel barato que iran comprando hasta que esto reviente.


----------



## jcfdez (11 May 2009)

Probablemente te estrelles...esto está pensado para que sea así...


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

NOBL - Noble International, Ltd. - Google Finance +160,00%

De mi listado de recomendaciones de ayer:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 May 2009)

Se puede comprar ahora barato y soltar papel mañana,es arriesgado pero lo veo la jugada maestra...yo creo que mañana subimos.
Me voy a meter en algun banquito,creo que BBVA puede recuperar mañana mejor.
Tambien veo a Iberdrola bien de precio,siempre suele recuperar al dia siguiente.


----------



## Speculo (11 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Habra hoy guano del bueno, o solo una pequeña corrección?
> Sigo larga en SAN compradas a 7,18, y no sé si me voy a estrellar o si mañana recuperarán...



El guano del bueno lo vas a ver mañana si confirmamos el cierre a los precios de ahora mismo. Y nada indica que esto se vaya a dar la vuelta de repente.

Yo que tú iría poniendo un stop de pérdidas.


----------



## percebo (11 May 2009)

jcfdez dijo:


> Probablemente te estrelles...esto está pensado para que sea así...



Eso por quien va?


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 May 2009)

Pues nada,yo he cerrado mi posicion corta sobre el ibex (que tecnico suena ) sacando unos durillos que me daran para pasar tranquilo al menos lo que queda de hoy 

Hale,que Dios reparta suerte


----------



## Speculo (11 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues nada,yo he cerrado mi posicion corta sobre el ibex (que tecnico suena ) sacando unos durillos que me daran para pasar tranquilo al menos lo que queda de hoy
> 
> Hale,que Dios reparta suerte



Tal y como lo has dicho, parece que te vayas a comprar ahora mismo el plato de sopa


----------



## percebo (11 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues nada,yo he cerrado mi posicion corta sobre el ibex (que tecnico suena ) sacando unos durillos que me daran para pasar tranquilo al menos lo que queda de hoy
> 
> Hale,que Dios reparta suerte



Seguro que no caerás en la tentación?, mira que queda una hora y media....


----------



## pecata minuta (11 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Eso por quien va?



Eso va por mi, he preguntado a ver si me estrellaré con las SAN... unos post más atrás.


----------



## jcfdez (11 May 2009)

Efectivamente..


----------



## percebo (11 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Eso va por mi, he preguntado a ver si me estrellaré con las SAN... unos post más atrás.



Animo, que esta recuperando con volumen.... sigo pensando que los malos no se equivocan... y hoy han comprado.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 May 2009)

Speculo y Lecter, que dos opiniones tan diferentes... 
ups... ahora parece que recupera un poco...


----------



## percebo (11 May 2009)

Modo Pepon26 on

Estamos super alcistas
Mañana Gap de 200 puntos.

Modo Pepon26 off

Yo estoy de acuerdo...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 May 2009)

Hoy cerramos por encima de 9300
Orden de compra en bbva a 8,60 por si suena la flauta


----------



## percebo (11 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hoy cerramos por encima de 9300
> Orden de compra en bbva a 8,60 por si suena la flauta



Hannibal, quien nos ha visto y quien nos ve.... amos pa riba


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

Otro que se muestra disconforme con que va acabar subiendo. Esta mini-subida es para coger impulso, para abajo claro está . 

Que dios reparta suerte... porque el muy cabrón no suelta un duro.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Hannibal, quien nos ha visto y quien nos ve.... amos pa riba




Ya te digo...hay que adaptarse a la corriente...pero tengo muy cercano esas operaciones en las que abria largos en el San a 4.30 y perdia dinero y vendia con perdidas...
Son tiempos de adaptarse e improvisar


----------



## rosonero (11 May 2009)

Claro que sí!!!!!!!!!! A comprar se ha dicho. Hay que confiar más en los locos americanos, mis 1500 SAN a 7.24 _promediadas_ con 1000 BBVA a 8.64


----------



## Mulder (11 May 2009)

Pues yo opino que las bajadas ya han comenzado pero las están disfrazando muy bien con algún máximo un poco (pero solo un poco) más arriba para despistar (y mucho) en cuanto eso ocurre nos vamos para abajo de nuevo y con más fuerza que en el anterior tirón.

Dejen que se vaya solidificando la idea entre todo el mundo de que aun no nos toca bajar (es evidente que llegamos el viernes a máximos) y mientras tanto vamos dando tirones a la baja cada vez más largos y más fuertes para no volvernos a recuperar de ellos.

Es mi opinión y solo mi personal opinión.


----------



## jcfdez (11 May 2009)

hoy cerramos en mínimos, por que los yankis así lo ordenan.


----------



## Tupper (11 May 2009)

Ya iba siendo hora. Qué paciencia, la virgen.


----------



## rosonero (11 May 2009)

No son nadie los americanos disimulando caidas!!!!!! En ocasiones son capaces de acabar en verde y todo, así nadie sospecha de que ha habido una caida.


----------



## Speculo (11 May 2009)

A ver. Ahora mismo estamos lamiendo todas las resistencias habidas y por haber. Estar en el mercado para mover un poco el dinero en el intradía, vale, pero estar en el mercado con la vista puesta en el mañana, es de locos.

Yo me esperaría al cierre de hoy y empezaría a mirar los movimientos de las manos fuertes. Qué han hecho cuando hemos tocado máximos y qué hacen cuando los índices se dan la vuelta.


----------



## Bayne (11 May 2009)

Probando sobre el papel (la última que hice sobre el papel me salió de culo)

corto	SAN	7,28
corto	BBV	8,69
corto	POP	6,42


----------



## kokaine (11 May 2009)

a SAN lo han subido a 7.30 en 20min para pegarle otro hachazo para abajo.


----------



## percebo (11 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> No son nadie los americanos disimulando caidas!!!!!! En ocasiones son capaces de acabar en verde y todo, así nadie sospecha de que ha habido una caida.



Tienen tan mala leche que a veces bajan cerrando en maximos...


----------



## pecata minuta (11 May 2009)

kokaine dijo:


> a SAN lo han subido a 7.30 en 20min para pegarle otro hachazo para abajo.



Tengo puesta ahí la orden de venta pero no ha entrado.


----------



## kokaine (11 May 2009)

El Nasdaq se ha pegado un subidon y esta en verde.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tengo puesta ahí la orden de venta pero no ha entrado.



Vendidas las SAN a 7,30 (compradas a 7,18), ahora empezarán a subir cual posesas.

Mini-plusvalías para pagarme una cena que tuve el viernes que fue cuando las compré... me siento una rata centimera yo también aunque aliviada porque esto hoy está raro, raro, raro.


----------



## wsleone (11 May 2009)

Me han invitado para una charla sobre ETFs que dará la empresa Lyxor AM (filial de Societe Generale), no sé si ir ¿creéis que merece la pena o será una pérdida de tiempo? :o


----------



## percebo (11 May 2009)

OOOOhhh Kujire, yo te invoco, pasaremos hoy de los 930? manifiestate y sacanos de este mar de incertidumbre.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vendidas las SAN a 7,30 (compradas a 7,18), ahora empezarán a subir cual posesas.
> 
> Mini-plusvalías para pagarme una cena que tuve el viernes que fue cuando las compré... me siento una rata centimera yo también aunque aliviada porque esto hoy está raro, raro, raro.



Las gacelas venden (vendemos )!!! Esto va pa'rriba!!!!! 

Saludos y felicidades por las plusvalías...

PD: Como consejo, si haces entradas tan rápidas, pásate a CFD's...
PD2: En cuanto pueda me saco las Criterias, madre de Dios que acción más aburrida!!!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Me han invitado para una charla sobre ETFs que dará la empresa Lyxor AM (filial de Societe Generale), no sé si ir ¿creéis que merece la pena o será una pérdida de tiempo? :o



El saber no ocupa lugar, yo iría...


----------



## pecata minuta (11 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Como consejo, si haces entradas tan rápidas, pásate a CFD's...



Es que no era mi intención vender tan rápido, pero me estaba poniendo de nerviosa...

Estudiaré la opción de CFD...


----------



## rosonero (11 May 2009)

Vamos!!!!!!!! Que nos vamos.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

Juas es normal.... el que no se ponga nervioso en este foro es de piedra... ya suba o baje la bolsa. No nos ponemos de acuerdo nunca jaja.

Un saludo y felicidades por las plusvalías. Ya sabes... más vale pájaro en mano.


----------



## wsleone (11 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El saber no ocupa lugar, yo iría...




Tienes razón, iré


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es que no era mi intención vender tan rápido, pero me estaba poniendo de nerviosa...
> 
> Estudiaré la opción de CFD...



No sé cuanto dinero juegas, pero te pongo un ejemplo en Renta4:

-Comprar 1000acc de SAN a 7.18, te hubiese costado 7.18€ comprar más 0.78€ al día en intereses.
-Vender 1000acc de SAN a 7.30, 7.30€ de venta.

1000*(0.12€)=120€-7,18€-7,30-0,78*días

-Con 2135€ de garantías...

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (11 May 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Me han invitado para una charla sobre ETFs que dará la empresa Lyxor AM (filial de Societe Generale), no sé si ir ¿creéis que merece la pena o será una pérdida de tiempo? :o



Te quieren vender el ETF inverso del Ibex. Lo sacan en un par de días, creo yo.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No sé cuanto dinero juegas, pero te pongo un ejemplo en Renta4:
> 
> -Comprar 1000acc de SAN a 7.18, te hubiese costado 7.18€ comprar más 0.78€ al día en intereses.
> -Vender 1000acc de SAN a 7.30, 7.30€ de venta.
> ...



Tengo que estudiar todo esto... estoy mirando en la página de Renta4, no acabo de entender todo esto de CFD, garantías, etc... me imagino que se entiende mejor una vez se empieza a operar...


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

FUERA de los piratas en 1.56USD OCNF, entrada en 1.41USD, 30k acc.


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

Dentro de SOS, a 4,02€ y TRG de nuevo a 2,12€


----------



## percebo (11 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> FUERA de los piratas en 1.56USD OCNF, entrada en 1.41USD, 30k acc.



Más de 4000 barcodolares a la buchaca no?, eso si es operar y lo demas son tonterias, enhorabuena.


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

OCNF me permite hacer las mismas operaciones, el jueves, viernes y hoy, hay que ver como bajan la cot... es probable que suba a 1.60USD, pero me doy por satisfecho.


----------



## Mulder (11 May 2009)

Me salgo de TL5 en máximos del día:

Entrada 7.87 viernes tarde
Salida 8.15 lunes tarde

Ya tengo para el chuletón de hoy


----------



## pecata minuta (11 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dentro de SOS, a 4,02€ y TRG de nuevo a 2,12€



¿No decías que en SOS había poco volumen? ¿Tiene pinta de subir? 
Que cuesta arriba se me hacen estos chicharros, veo los gráficos y hay unas subidas y bajadas vertiginosas que no se si mi corazón lo aguantaría.

He visto el de Española del Zinc y me he acojonao.


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

Dentro de ALTU -NASDAQ- a 0.35USD con 10k acc.


----------



## Kujire (11 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> OOOOhhh Kujire, yo te invoco, pasaremos hoy de los 930? manifiestate y sacanos de este mar de incertidumbre.



Hola Percebo, 930 hoy? no lo creo ... los índices reflajan el sentimiento del mercado y a día de hoy tenemos incertidumbre en varios sectores, y eso no es bueno para que subamos, en mi opinión os habéis puesto largos demasiado alegremente, esto no quiere decir que vayamos a caer, sino que veo dificil subir y recuperar lo que nos hemos dejado, creo que ya hemos caído suficiente por hoy, pero eso te lo digo ahora ... tengo datos de que esto se acaba, debes hilar muy fino a partir de ahora y ojo que esta semana puede ser una semana de transición en la que no subamos ni bajemos mucho, atento a lo que pase a mediados de semana ...


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿No decías que en SOS había poco volumen? ¿Tiene pinta de subir?
> Que cuesta arriba se me hacen estos chicharros, veo los gráficos y hay unas subidas y bajadas vertiginosas que no se si mi corazón lo aguantaría.
> 
> He visto el de Española del Zinc y me he acojonao.




Me he metido por el vol de hoy +480.000acc y comprando agencias BBVA, ETC.

Es POSIBLE que recorte algo... pero mi intuición, me dice que vamos a ver movimiento, con la ampliación de capital, recuerda que esta acc estaba a 10,00€ en navidad.


----------



## Speculo (11 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> [...] *tengo datos* de que esto se acaba, debes hilar muy fino a partir de ahora y ojo que esta semana puede ser una semana de transición en la que no subamos ni bajemos mucho, atento a lo que pase a mediados de semana ...



Eso es lo que mueve la bolsa. Lo demás son tonterías.

Ya lo decía aquél: A nosotros no nos dan las noticias. Sólo se limitan a ponernos el vídeo de las noticias que ya vieron los poderosos hace una semana.
Ellos ya hicieron de las suyas con esa información. Ahora llegamos nosotros a limpiar su mierda y vuelta a empezar.

Mañana cuando recupere algo el Ibex, me vuelvo a poner corto... Si es que recupera.


----------



## Speculo (11 May 2009)

Por cierto, acabo de ver al BBVA a 8,90 en la subasta ¿La gente es tonta o qué?


----------



## pecata minuta (11 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me he metido por el vol de hoy +480.000acc y comprando agencias BBVA, ETC.
> 
> Es POSIBLE que recorte algo... pero mi intuición, me dice que vamos a ver movimiento, con la ampliación de capital, recuerda que esta acc estaba a 10,00€ en navidad.



He puesto una orden de compra de SOS hace un rato, para comprar unas poquitas, y nada, no entra...
¡las tienen todas los leoncios!


----------



## rosonero (11 May 2009)

Fuera de BBVA con plusvaluas rápidas y me quedo con mis SAN para mañana (1500 a 7.24). También espero que el Ibex tenga algún buen rato mañana y después ya veremos.


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> He puesto una orden de compra de SOS hace un rato, para comprar unas poquitas, y nada, no entra...
> ¡las tienen todas los leoncios!



El miércoles tiene una junta extraordinaria convocada, los bancos han confirmado que irán a la ampliación, los SALAZAR'S BROSS han dicho que ellos no van... unos días calentitos!


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

Kujire... otra vez están atacando ... tengo preparada la red en 6.2xUSD confio no tener que repescar en 5.25USD


----------



## Tupper (11 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Eso es lo que mueve la bolsa. Lo demás son tonterías.
> 
> Ya lo decía aquél: A nosotros no nos dan las noticias. Sólo se limitan a ponernos el vídeo de las noticias que ya vieron los poderosos hace una semana.
> Ellos ya hicieron de las suyas con esa información. Ahora llegamos nosotros a limpiar su mierda y vuelta a empezar.
> ...



Kujire es poderosa...Kujire rules!


----------



## percebo (11 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola Percebo, 930 hoy? no lo creo ... los índices reflajan el sentimiento del mercado y a día de hoy tenemos incertidumbre en varios sectores, y eso no es bueno para que subamos, en mi opinión os habéis puesto largos demasiado alegremente, esto no quiere decir que vayamos a caer, sino que veo dificil subir y recuperar lo que nos hemos dejado, creo que ya hemos caído suficiente por hoy, pero eso te lo digo ahora ... tengo datos de que esto se acaba, debes hilar muy fino a partir de ahora y ojo que esta semana puede ser una semana de transición en la que no subamos ni bajemos mucho, atento a lo que pase a mediados de semana ...



Hola preciosa, que gracia, no te había leido porque estaba atento al volumen de la ultima vez que tocamos los 2400, que no me gustó nada y ya estaba cogiendo el asunto mal color, así que ya me he deshecho de los tres largos en 2401, bueno no es como lo de los otros días, pero desde 88 no está mal, pues nada un saludo, más rapido no se te puede hacer caso, incluso antes de leerte.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El miércoles tiene una junta extraordinaria convocada, los bancos han confirmado que irán a la ampliación, los SALAZAR'S BROSS han dicho que ellos no van... unos días calentitos!



Finalmente me entró la orden de compra... a ver qué tal nos va, je je je. A comer galletas todo el mundo para ayudar.

Estoy leyendo las noticias sobre el grupo, que culebrón...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2009)

De Cárpatos:

-Banco Popular: Egerton Capital Limited Partnership comunica a la CNMV posiciones cortas de 2.582.000 acciones o el 0,2089 % del capital
-UBS baja a Repsol de comprar a neutral.
-Citigroup sube precio objetivo de Sacyr de 6 a 9.
-SOS Cuetara anuncia ampliación de capital de 200 millones de euros. Sigue suspendido de cotización. 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> De Cárpatos:
> 
> -Banco Popular: Egerton Capital Limited Partnership comunica a la CNMV posiciones cortas de 2.582.000 acciones o el 0,2089 % del capital
> -UBS baja a Repsol de comprar a neutral.
> ...




Ahora se llama SOS, las galletas las vendimos hace unos meses!


----------



## Kujire (11 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... otra vez están atacando ... tengo preparada la red en 6.2xUSD confio no tener que repescar en 5.25USD



Te comenté hace un par de días que veía una estabilización alrededor de 7, atento porque si los pierde se puede ir a 5 fácilmente, te recomiendo mirar más que actuar, veamos cuando los cortos pierden fuerza


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

Ahora mismo me estoy comiendo unas Chiquilin con el café ¿Esas valen? 

Don Pepito... ya me estoy empezando a creer lo de DP HF y el Porche.. jaja

Me alegro por las plusvalías (más vale malo conocido... jaja)

Edito:
En el mercado USA estoy con FAZ .. me está dando algunas plusvalías... pero no las que esperaba, de todas mantengo. Que hoy me he perdido el resto de la subida de ABK por atrincar demasiado rápido


----------



## pecata minuta (11 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ahora se llama SOS, las galletas las vendimos hace unos meses!



Pues ya pueden actualizar la web porque siguen estando todas las galletas de cuetara.

Bueno, el aceite y el arroz lo siguen teniendo, ¿no?


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 May 2009)

quien tiene SAN?


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

FAZ, es una apuesta que triplica las posis cortas en bancos... si el guano vuelve... veremos como sube (espuma)

Suerte!


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

El aceite uno con la marca bertolli, o algo parecido lo vendieron hace un par de meses... lo demás sigue ... de momento, expolio dixit!


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> quien tiene SAN?



Yo estoy corto en SAN

Santander ofrece a los accionistas recibir parte del dividendo en acciones.


----------



## rosonero (11 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> quien tiene SAN?



Aquí el menda. Dispara.


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 May 2009)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-recibir-parte-del-dividendo-en-acciones.html


----------



## percebo (11 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-recibir-parte-del-dividendo-en-acciones.html



Jugar con el Santander, parece cada vez más un casino, ahora DOBLE O NADA. Hagan juego señores.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 May 2009)

Pero eso es para octubre... para entonces el mundo ya se habrá terminado.


----------



## rosonero (11 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-recibir-parte-del-dividendo-en-acciones.html



Supongo que en principio es una noticia un tanto mala que puede provocar desconfianza en el valor y hacerlo bajar pero confío ciegamente en el mercado de la confusión en el que estamos actualmente.

Por si acaso, mañana en cuanto pueda salto por la borda


----------



## Palacete (11 May 2009)

> El Santander se pondrá en contacto con todos los accionistas que tengan depositadas sus acciones en el banco antes del segundo dividendo a cuenta del 2009, *y si el accionista no comunica su elección*, por defecto recibirá acciones.



Siempre tan majo el Sr. Botín, atendiendo las solicitudes de los Sres.accionistas. Apostaría algo a que tal comunicación nos llega cuando ya haya pasado el plazo de respuesta. Pero sin problemas de liquidez, claro, claro.
Pero visto el éxito, voy a hacerle una serie de propuestas, a ver si las atiende igualmente.:
Ya me perdió como cliente, y ahora...


----------



## Kujire (11 May 2009)

Botín sabe .... todo pinta de acuerdo a nuestro análisis, nada nuevo pero significativo ... ahora vendrán los demás a copiar al SAN jur jur


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2009)

Señor Benditaliquidez, anda por ahí...? 

El euro marca su máximo de siete semanas frente al dólar - Cotizalia.com

Saludos...


----------



## Tupper (11 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pero eso es para octubre... para entonces el mundo ya se habrá terminado.



Gripe, guerra, riesgo sistémico...hagan juego Señores! Rien va plus.


----------



## Tupper (11 May 2009)

Palacete dijo:


> Siempre tan majo el Sr. Botín, atendiendo las solicitudes de los Sres.accionistas. Apostaría algo a que tal comunicación nos llega cuando ya haya pasado el plazo de respuesta. Pero sin problemas de liquidez, claro, claro.
> Pero visto el éxito, voy a hacerle una serie de propuestas, a ver si las atiende igualmente.:
> Ya me perdió como cliente, y ahora...



Menos mal que ahora estoy fuera SAN que si no estaría hechando bilis por la boca.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 May 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Menos mal que ahora estoy fuera SAN que si no estaría hechando bilis por la boca.



Idem. Menos mal que sali a tiempo.


----------



## rosonero (11 May 2009)

Bueno, bueno, no me seais tan pesimistas/dramáticos con el SAN y el Ibex en general o voy a tener que invocar a Pepon 26. 

Mañana el SAN a 7.50


----------



## Kujire (11 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

Atentos, nos vamos a mover un poco, ...y no precisamente para arriba


----------



## Mulder (11 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Botín sabe .... todo pinta de acuerdo a nuestro análisis, nada nuevo pero significativo ... ahora vendrán los demás a copiar al SAN jur jur



Realmente SAN está copiando a BBVA que ya se le ocurrió la idea hace tiempo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Atentos, nos vamos a mover un poco, ...y no precisamente para arriba



A ver,a ver...expectante estoy


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Señor Benditaliquidez, anda por ahí...?
> 
> El euro marca su máximo de siete semanas frente al dólar - Cotizalia.com
> 
> Saludos...



sí, lo veo, y pese a que baja el dólar la bolsa no sube, eso podría significar que la bolsa puede caer en breve.


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 May 2009)

y el petroleo con el dolar cayendo?


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Por cierto, acabo de ver al BBVA a 8,90 en la subasta ¿La gente es tonta o qué?



Sin gacelillas no habria plusvalias hamijo... :o

Y dejadme algo que me acaban de llegar los contratos de R4... :



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Sin gacelillas no habria plusvalias hamijo... :o
> 
> Y dejadme algo que me acaban de llegar los contratos de R4... :
> 
> Saludos



Llegas en el mejor momento Tonuel, pero ve poco a poco... 

Saludos y suerte...


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Llegas en el mejor momento Tonuel, *pero ve poco a poco... *




Si... tienes razón pero...


*TODO AL ROJO... * 




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Atentos, nos vamos a mover un poco, ...y no precisamente para arriba



Desde cuando 4 puntos en el S&P es un movimiento para ti...? 

Saludos...

Por cierto, se estrechan las líneas, esta semana es crucial para ver a donde vamos...


----------



## Kujire (11 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A ver,a ver...expectante estoy



Precission by Kujire: ...


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

¿Lunes NEGRO?

 Es para poner nervioso al personal... jaja

No creo que sea tan brusco ... siguen entrando gacelillas en manada, viendo a las Pennys multiplicarse.


----------



## Kujire (11 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Desde cuando 4 puntos en el S&P es un movimiento para ti...?
> 
> Saludos...



... estoy haciendo cirugía ... si me paso ...os ****** pata abajo:


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

WASHINGTON (AP) -- Fannie Mae issued a grave warning about its future on Friday, saying it needs $19 billion in additional government aid as job losses grow and risky loans made during the housing boom go bad at an unnerving pace.
The mortgage finance company, which already got a $15 billion government bailout in March, warned it may need even more money and won't be profitable for the foreseeable future.

Oh! oh....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> sí, lo veo, y pese a que baja el dólar la bolsa no sube, eso podría significar que la bolsa puede caer en breve.



Nos debe una gráfica... 

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Nos debe una gráfica...
> 
> Saludos...



La tenía casi lista pero un comentario de Starkiller me ha hecho empezar de nuevo, si tengo tiempo la terminaré, más que nada es una representación gráfica de la evolución del $/€, el S&P, y las reuniones en las que el BCE toma medias (ya que la FED hace tiempo que tiene los motores funcionando el 100%).

Pero ahora, por culpa de Starkiller, voy a mirar las gráficas del mercado de bonos USA.

Si sale algo "decente" lo pongo en el hilo.

Por cierto, ¿alguien ve un doble techo en el oro?


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

MESA... ha despegado!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2009)

Realmente hay que tenerlos "bien puestos" para entrar largo en el Ibex... 







Se acaba la onda4?

Saludos...

PD: Yo no veo ningún doble techo...


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Realmente hay que tenerlos "bien puestos" para entrar largo en el Ibex...



Yo creo que la MM200 esa se la va a cepillar inicialmente por la mañana,y cuando la gente se confie pensando que esto es jauja...hachazo.Ya aparte de por la grafica,porque no puede seguir subiendo en vertical indefinidamente (supongo al menos)

Pero claro,si yo fuese a muerte con lo que digo hubiese seguido corto...y es que cualquiera puede equivocarse


----------



## percebo (11 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿alguien ve un doble techo en el oro?



Hombre para confirmarse ese doble techo tendría que perder los 700 $ que estan bastante lejos, creo que está mas cerca una cabeza con hombros invertida de tamaño más que respetable si supera los 1000 $.


----------



## CHARLIE (11 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo creo que la MM200 esa se la va a cepillar inicialmente por la mañana,y cuando la gente se confie pensando que esto es jauja...hachazo.Ya aparte de por la grafica,porque no puede seguir subiendo en vertical indefinidamente (supongo al menos)
> 
> Pero claro,si yo fuese a muerte con lo que digo hubiese seguido corto...y es que cualquiera puede equivocarse




Nunca antes este valor-índice-estafa que es el IBEX-35 (todos lo son, pero este, si cabe, aún más), había actuado de forma tan ZOMBIE ni manipulada como ahora lo está haciendo.
Como muy bien dijo S.N.B., los valores normales (si no estuvieran manipulados a la desesperada como lo están ahora), de nuiestro índice, a horas de ahora mismo serían de ¡4000! puntos.

Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 May 2009)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Nunca antes este valor-índice-estafa que es el IBEX-35 (todos lo son, pero este, si cabe, aún más), había actuado de forma tan ZOMBIE ni manipulada como ahora lo está haciendo.
> Como muy bien dijo S.N.B., los valores normales (si no estuvieran manipulados a la desesperada como lo están ahora), de nuiestro índice, a horas de ahora mismo serían de ¡4000! puntos.
> 
> Saludos



El creador del hilo ha hablado


----------



## awai (11 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El creador del hilo ha hablado



Me ha molado la foto en la que sales esperando 
Deberías ponértela de general, tu musculado amigo no me pone... sin embargo ese monillo


----------



## Hank Scorpio (11 May 2009)

Superar la MM200 en el Ibex es un riesgo pero tambien significa poco.

En el S&P estan cerca de la misma 955, realmente es lo que va a marcar tendencia si se supera un 5% la MM200. No creo que se produzca, además en estas fechas Mayo. 
Como ejemplo se puede ver la de 2003, el 75 y el 82. Significaría un cambio de tendencia a medio plazo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2009)

Para los SOS-eros...

*"...El presidente de CajaGranada dimite como consejero de Grupo SOS"
*
Saludos...


----------



## Tupper (11 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El creador del hilo ha hablado



Es...es Charlie. Qué nervios, y yo con estos pelos!!


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2009)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Como muy bien dijo *S.N.B*., los valores normales (si no estuvieran manipulados a la desesperada como lo están ahora), de nuiestro índice, a horas de ahora mismo serían de ¡*4000*! *puntos*.
> 
> Saludos




A final de año hamijo... a final de año... :o



Saludos :


----------



## pecata minuta (11 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Para los SOS-eros...
> 
> *"...El presidente de CajaGranada dimite como consejero de Grupo SOS"
> *
> Saludos...



¿eso es bueno o malo? 

Da igual, Trichet ha dicho que la economía va p'arriba así que mañana todas las bolsas +5%.


----------



## Speculo (11 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿eso es bueno o malo?
> 
> Da igual, Trichet ha dicho que la economía va p'arriba así que mañana todas las bolsas +5%.



. Todo el mundo anda diciendo ya que estamos superando la crisis...
. Las bolsas ya han descontado que estamos superando la crisis...

Ya no hay nada más que descontar, luego...


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

Dentro de ABIO NASDAQ, desde 10.45USD...

ABIO - ARCA biopharma, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## percebo (11 May 2009)

MI madre, ha sido convocar a Kujire y nada, dos palabritas y de volatilidad absoluta a calma chicha, que poder, es que ni una triste marejadilla en toda la tarde, esta claro que hoy ha dejado el Joystick tranquilito. Mañana merece la pena entrar por aquí? o nos tomamos vacaciones Madamme Kujire?.


----------



## percebo (11 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dentro de ABIO NASDAQ, desde 10.45USD...
> 
> ABIO - ARCA biopharma, Inc. - Google Finance



NO se como no te vuelves loco, no paras, que barbaridad, me dan ganas de abrirme una cuenta en Interactive Brokers solo para comprar lo mismo que tu, aunque no tenga ni puta idea de que empresa compro.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> MI madre, ha sido convocar a Kujire y nada, dos palabritas y de volatilidad absoluta a calma chicha, que poder, es que ni una triste marejadilla en toda la tarde, esta claro que hoy ha dejado el Joystick tranquilito. Mañana merece la pena entrar por aquí? o nos tomamos vacaciones Madamme Kujire?.



Lo mismo digo, vaya ****** de tarde!!! : En fin, percebo que te parece hacer el truco del almendruco?
Abrir una posición en el último minuto alcista o bajista en el Stoxx, a ver si aciertas el gap de mañana...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

Hay que invertir para ganar/perder... el dinero no viene solito a casa de DP!

LEA se me ha escapado... y ACUS, ...... una pena lo de *NBL,* las empresas aux de automoción, están recuperando a marchas forzadas, esta en concreto desde el viernes!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 May 2009)

A mi esto me parece una pausa en el ataque a los 9800 del Ibex y los 1000 del esepe.
Hasta el ataque no veremos una bajada seria de 1000 puntos del ibex.

Oh gran pepon26 manifiestate entre nosotros!


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

Juas lo mismo pienso.. que barbaridad, que cantidad de acciones sigue...

Yo solo tengo una en el mercado yanki y no dejo de vigilarla...

Bueno...  ¡Qué nervios! ^__^ ¿Cerraremos en mínimos?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 May 2009)

DP vete poniendo el culo en remojo...
Mañana en diario elEconomista: El PSOE debate subir impuestos a las rentas altas para pagar la crisis - 1237155 - 11/05/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

Entre el y Pepon estamos salvados...


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

En unos meses... la SICAV de DP... estará a la altura de otras .... Alicia K. XD


----------



## percebo (11 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> DP vete poniendo el culo en remojo...
> Mañana en diario elEconomista: El PSOE debate subir impuestos a las rentas altas para pagar la crisis - 1237155 - 11/05/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es



NI eso, independientemente de lo que gane tributará 18% que le corresponde como rendimientos de activos moviliarios. Así que mejor preparamos el culo los demás porque a ver que cojones entienden estos por rentas mas altas, que ultimamente me estoy llevando unos sustos.....


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

Quantum Fuel Systems Technologies
(Public, NASDAQ:QTWW) 

He comprado unas miles, 10.000 a 0.6955USD ... hay rumores de compra por ahí... y los datos de la compañia son muy buenos.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> NI eso, independientemente de lo que gane tributará 18% que le corresponde como rendimientos de activos moviliarios. Así que mejor preparamos el culo los demás porque a ver que cojones entienden estos por rentas mas altas, que ultimamente me estoy llevando unos sustos.....



Estoy buscando por las noticias pero no han concretado, no sé a lo que se refieren con "rentas mas altas". Pobre Botín... a pagar el pato.


----------



## percebo (11 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo mismo digo, vaya ****** de tarde!!! : En fin, percebo que te parece hacer el truco del almendruco?
> Abrir una posición en el último minuto alcista o bajista en el Stoxx, a ver si aciertas el gap de mañana...
> 
> Saludos...



Ahora mismo ni idea, estamos en tierrra de nadie, ademas el día ha acabado bastante bien como para pifiarla ahora, mejor el dedito quieto, mañana cuando vea los movimientos en los futuros ya veré si merece la pena meterse o no, otra cosa es que bajemos mucho y mañana despues de un gap a la baja y un poco de recorrido inicial a la baja demos en el 2380 del futuro del eurostoxx o en el 2360, en esos niveles puede que me arriesgue a abrir un larguito con un stop corto.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> NI eso, independientemente de lo que gane tributará 18% que le corresponde como rendimientos de activos moviliarios. Así que mejor preparamos el culo los demás porque a ver que cojones entienden estos por rentas mas altas, que ultimamente me estoy llevando unos sustos.....



Esta claro que en España esta prohibido ganar dinero,a mi con la empresa me exprimen como un limon :
Esta claro que los que sigan trabajando/empresas con ingresos somos los que vamos a pagar el pato de la crisis.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Estoy buscando por las noticias pero no han concretado, no sé a lo que se refieren con "rentas mas altas". Pobre Botín... a pagar el pato.



Don emilione como mucho pagara el 1% que es lo que tributan las sicavs,eso de lo que tenga en España,a saber esta gente lo que tendra offshore...

Los que de verdad tienen pasta son los que menos tributan,tienen expertos en evadir impuestos en nomina.


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

Tambien llevo a 0.32USD ALTU NASDAQ -pocas 20.000acc-


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2009)

Bueno, se acabo por hoy, voy a ver un rato la tele y a mimir ^___^

Buenas noches a todos, que descanséis.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 May 2009)

buenas noches mis cuates! creo que hoy hice pleno con mis predicciones (bajada desde 9350 hasta 9235 y recuperacion)y no me he llevado un miserable euro ..por esperar arghhhhh.!!!!!!!...mañana creo que si puede ser el dia que bajemos a probar los 9180...por desgracia estare currando desde las 12 in the morning y como no me de una entrada muy muy ventajosa no creo que abra nada....en fin serafin...that,s life!


----------



## Speculo (11 May 2009)

En respuesta a donpepito por lo de QTWW, me copio y pego a mí mismo. Hoy casi entra mi orden. Entrará mañana. 
Puede ser un pelotazo de órdago si sale bien la jugada y esta compañía no es de pega...



Speculo dijo:


> Voy a meter una orden de compra a 0,62 para esta compañía. Stop por debajo de la línea azul inferior (0,55 más o menos).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Del objetivo no digo nada



Si, mejor no digas nada que tengo a Nelson deseando verte... :o



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (11 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si, mejor no digas nada que tengo a Nelson deseando verte... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



De momento, creo que me salvo


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2009)

Vendidas las ABIO a 11.63USD... quizás me pierda un 40% ...pero prefiero el beneficio realizado.

QTWW, es una cot lenta, no creo que vayamos a despegar en dos días, si mañana recorta, compraré algunas + .... su MIN es 0.53USD ... esperemos que no anuncien una dilución en los prox días... cada vez más... los chicharros USA, y otras, aprovechan las subidas para vender acciones (caso DRYSHIP y ahora el super chicharro de HEB) ha tocado los 1.9xUSD y al darse a conocer la noticia de la dilución... ha bajado a 1.08USD

Mucho cuidado ahí fuera!


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> *Me ha molado la foto en la que sales esperando*
> Deberías ponértela de general, tu musculado amigo no me pone... sin embargo ese monillo



Supongo que las mentes brillantes que pueblan este hilo se habran dado cuenta de que no era yo el de la foto... (o no?


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> . Todo el mundo anda diciendo ya que estamos superando la crisis...
> . Las bolsas ya han descontado que estamos superando la crisis...
> 
> Ya no hay nada más que descontar, luego...



Nada,que no lo pillo...como cojones sigue la frase? 

(foto de macaco pensante de nuevo)


----------



## pecata minuta (12 May 2009)

luego...

IT'S GUANO TIME. Así que hoy... a relajarse.


----------



## Wataru_ (12 May 2009)

Buenos Días ^___^!

¿Preparados para otro día más de guerra?

Iberia perdió 92,6 millones de euros en el primer trimestre. 
Ni idea de si estaba en lo previsto o no... ahora lo miraré.

Voy a ir tomándome el café 

Hasta ahora.


----------



## percebo (12 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Nada,que no lo pillo...como cojones sigue la frase?
> 
> (foto de macaco pensante de nuevo)



Yo te lo explico.







Como todas las noticias de las que tengas conocimiento ya han sido descontadas antes del precio por el mercado, si ya solo hay buenas noticias es que no queda ningun motivo por el que el mercado siga subiendo, luego es el momento de vender. Es como lo de comprar con el rumor, vender con la noticia.


----------



## Mulder (12 May 2009)

A los buenos días!

Guano happens!


----------



## percebo (12 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> luego...
> 
> IT'S GUANO TIME. Así que hoy... a relajarse.



Yo creo que hoy más de lo mismo, bajar en el arranque del día hasta un soporte (creo que puede ser la zona de 2365-60 del futuro del eurostoxx) luego a subir lentamente mientras los chicos de los consejos de accionistas colocan acciones y luego un poco de bajada a partir de las 12.30-13.00 a esperar al amigo americano.

Eso sí como perdamos los 2360 con claridad, por debajo solo nos espera, el guano, el caos, la anarquía, el comunismo y Federico Jimenez Losantos con un programa de TV en Prime time.


----------



## Wataru_ (12 May 2009)

PFFFF!!! ¿Jimenez Losantos en Prime-Time? Eso es peor que el caos...

Umm ahora mismo el SAN anda por 7.15 en el PRE.

Pecata te libraste a medias, vete a saber lo que pasa con el arroz.... ten cuidado no se te vaya a pasar... jaja

Un saludo y Precaución, que lo mismo nos la dan con queso.


----------



## Mulder (12 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> PFFFF!!! ¿Jimenez Losantos en Prime-Time? Eso es peor que el caos...
> 
> Umm ahora mismo el SAN anda por 7.15 en el PRE.
> 
> ...



En mi modesta opinión nos pasaremos todo el día bajando hasta la última media hora de hoy.

En el Stoxx podríamos bajar hasta 2200 sin romper, en principio, ninguna figura técnica. Es una consecuencia de lo fuerte que hemos subido.

edito: ultima media hora del día = 21:30


----------



## Claca (12 May 2009)

Buenos días y suerte!

Apertura 9196,90. Telefónica baja un 3.2%, pero abona dividendo de 0.5 (editado)


----------



## tonuel (12 May 2009)

Trata de arrancarlo Carlos... trata de arrancarlo... por diossss.... :

Activadme la cuenta ya *CABRONESSSSSSS....* :




Saludos


----------



## Starkiller (12 May 2009)

Chicos, vosotros que manejáis con soltura los indicadores bursátiles... ¿Como esta evolucionando el ITRAXX, y la volatilidad en general? Me da a mi que se va a disparar...


----------



## Claca (12 May 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Chicos, vosotros que manejáis con soltura los indicadores bursátiles... ¿Como esta evolucionando el ITRAXX, y la volatilidad en general? Me da a mi que se va a disparar...



El ITRAXX lleva unos días subiendo, pero es que últimamente se había relajado mucho. En la web de cárpatos adjuntan un gráfico la mar de majo.

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 May 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días y suerte!
> 
> Apertura 9196,90. Telefónica baja un 3.2%



Baja por que repartio un dividendo de 0,50 euros netos hoy


----------



## Claca (12 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Baja por que repartio un dividendo de 0,50 euros netos hoy



Síp, ahora mismo había editado, pero gracias igualmente!


----------



## tonuel (12 May 2009)

Ejto va p'arriva hamijos... hoy no es el gran dia... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (12 May 2009)

Hoy es buen día para ponerse corto en Banesto, pero Interdin no tiene cortos disponibles.


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

Buenos días.

He hecho entrar en SUBASTA a SOS


----------



## chameleon (12 May 2009)

creeis que se va a dar la vuelta el ibex hoy?
todo internet lo está esperando...


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

Hoy no creo que veamos el guano de ayer en USA... vamos a tener recortes, pero NO días seguidos.


----------



## rosonero (12 May 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> creeis que se va a dar la vuelta el ibex hoy?
> todo internet lo está esperando...



Hombre!! No estaría mal. Hace mucho que el Ibex no se marca una chulería de las suyas. 

¿Qué me podéis decir de Tel5? Sube sin parar y así, a ojímetro, sube sobretodo cuando el resto está en rojo, ¿se está convirtiendo en valor refugio? :


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

TL5 en mi opinión... esta en la burbuja creada por el gobierno con la supresión a toda máquina de la publicidad de TVE... las agencias que conocen muy bien el funcionamiento, están calentando y manteniendo con fuerza el valor.


----------



## Mulder (12 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TL5 en mi opinión... esta en la burbuja creada por el gobierno con la supresión a toda máquina de la publicidad de TVE... las agencias que conocen muy bien el funcionamiento, están calentando y manteniendo con fuerza el valor.



Yo me salí ayer porque creo que dentro de poco la van a tirar, aunque debería haber aguantado un poco más estando dentro. No creo que llegue a fin de mes en verde, opinión personal.


----------



## chameleon (12 May 2009)

No sé, t5 es un cadaver, incluso aunque se fusione 

Voy a meterle cortos a IBR en 3,39
Cortos a REP esperaré a ver si llega a 15,35


----------



## rosonero (12 May 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> *No sé, t5 es un cadaver, incluso aunque se fusione *
> 
> Voy a meterle cortos a IBR en 3,39
> Cortos a REP esperaré a ver si llega a 15,35



Je je Pues por ahora recuerda a la película: _Este Muerto está muy Vivo_


----------



## tonuel (12 May 2009)

Creo que pepon está comprando gamesas... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

SOS, está recuperando desde la subasta en 3,70€ a los 3,9x€ en minutos.

Voy con 5000acs... me gusta el vol de negociación que hay... y BSN BI está comprando desde ayer.


----------



## tonuel (12 May 2009)

en verde... a ver si llegamos a los 9500... :



Saludos


----------



## percebo (12 May 2009)

Primera remesa de ventas en el nivel que estamos ahora en el eurostoxx..... yo diria que no iremos mucho más arriba.


----------



## Mulder (12 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión nos pasaremos todo el día bajando hasta la última media hora de hoy.
> 
> En el Stoxx podríamos bajar hasta 2200 sin romper, en principio, ninguna figura técnica. Es una consecuencia de lo fuerte que hemos subido.
> 
> edito: ultima media hora del día = 21:30



Está claro que me dieron un joystick defectuoso


----------



## tonuel (12 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Está claro que me dieron un joystick defectuoso



No, usted a lo suyo que lo hace muy bien... 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 May 2009)

Vendidas las acs a 37,19 parece que no sube de ahi.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Está claro que me dieron un joystick defectuoso



Prueba con estos


----------



## percebo (12 May 2009)

Me cambio de bando, hoy veo guano.


----------



## rosonero (12 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Me cambio de bando, hoy veo guano.



A ver, pero qué clase de guano? Un guano tan bien disimulado que acaba en verde? o Guano Guano, ¿Aquí, en USA o ambos? Un poquito de detalle, por favor


----------



## percebo (12 May 2009)

Han soltado papel en 2424-2425 a gusto, es una pena no poder ver el grafico, pero supongo que el volumen habra sido muy majo.


----------



## percebo (12 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> A ver, pero qué clase de guano? Un guano tan bien disimulado que acaba en verde? o Guano Guano, ¿Aquí, en USA o ambos? Un poquito de detalle, por favor



Jajajajaja, naaaaa, un guanito de andar por casa, una corrección, pero no me hagais mucho caso, yo desde luego no voy largo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 May 2009)

Lo importante es ver lo que hacen las manos fuertes,hasta que no suelten papel el guano no llegara,ayer no soltaron.
El que tenga prorealtime que ponga una grafica y nos ilumine.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (12 May 2009)

buenos dias,tenia la corazonada de que hoy ibamos a tocar el soporte de los 9190 ,ya lo han probado y aguanta estupedamente,eso si lo han hecho mientras yo estaba durmiendo el sueño de los justos...imagino que ahora intentaran superar la resistencia del lunes en los dichosos 9355 si se consigue nuevo intento a los 9400


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 May 2009)

Menudo pelotazo Iberia,esta mañana estaba a 1,40 y va por los 1,47 subiendo con fuerza,voy a soltar las mias.


----------



## percebo (12 May 2009)

Por cierto alguien sabe que demonios pasa con inditex, porque va disparada.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Por cierto alguien sabe que demonios pasa con inditex, porque va disparada.



Estos dias han tirado el valor,inditex mueve pocos titulos diarios y se manipula facil.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 May 2009)

Vendidas las 30 k de Iberia a 1,47 entre a 1,44


----------



## festivaldelhumor (12 May 2009)

creo que nos vamos pabajo corto en 9322,stop en maximos intradia 9365


----------



## Wataru_ (12 May 2009)

Juas pues se te pondrían de corbata cuando llego a 1.40 ¿no?. Yo suelo entrar con 10k... y alguna vez con 15, pero pff jaja

Que te aprovechen las plusvalías


----------



## Speculo (12 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Lo importante es ver lo que hacen las manos fuertes,hasta que no suelten papel el guano no llegara,ayer no soltaron.
> El que tenga prorealtime que ponga una grafica y nos ilumine.



Ayer no soltaron mucho, no. Lo que pasa es que el dato se ve mejor al final del día. Ahora vale de poco ver si las manos fuertes están soltando papel porque lo pueden estar haciendo por muchos motivos. Si el saldo es negativo al final del día, entonces sí que se puede decir que han empezado a soltar.

También hay que estar atento a otro dato inquietante: Se comenta que la subida la han sostenido los gobiernos de turno. Es decir, que los gobiernos han hecho de manos fuertes y la percepción en ese caso sería muy distinta, porque ellos no van a vender nada. Si fuera este el caso, tendríamos un panorama bastante curioso: La subida se la han inventado los bancos centrales y no hay ni dios metido en el mercado, lo cual coincidiría con todos esos rumores que hablan de que mucha gente con pasta no ha tenido tiempo de entrar al mercado. Y coincidiría también con la bestialidad de la subida. Cuando tu pones a un papanatas a controlar el mercado, suceden estas cosas.


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

Eso son rumores, por ahí hay un informe de que los gobiernos tienen equipos preparados para mantener los mercados a flote.. no más cracks con -40% en un día.

Enhorabuena por las plusvalias en IBERIA!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (12 May 2009)

si eso fuera asi en cuanto realmente no hubiera necesidad de mantener los mercados artificialmente ,quien entraria con unas cotizaciones tan infladas ?tendrian que tirarlas hasta un precio interesante ¿no creeis?


----------



## percebo (12 May 2009)

Ahora que la cosa está tranquila, una curiosidad a ver si alguien sabe responder.

Es sobre la correlación entre los futuros del Eurostoxx y el S&P, yo creo que durante la tarde el futuro del eurostoxx no hace sino repercutir los movimientos de S&P como un titere ya que no hay mercados abiertos en Europa y se ve que en lineas generales la correlación a partir de la apertura de USA es muy fuerte, mi duda es, el futuro del S&P cuando abre Europa hace lo mismo?, esto es, sigue al Eurostoxx? porque dudo mucho en en horas de madrugada en USA haya nadie negociando de manera significativa, ni existan noticias que motiven cambio de tendencia.

Porque si es como yo digo, la apertura de los Yankis puede ser jodida hoy, ya que ellos dejaron el futuro en -4 % y se lo van a encontrar en +6 % (ahora mismo) y como no lo encuentren muy logico el giro que nos van a pegar puede ser de aupa.

Es una reflexión, puede que sea una parida, pero si alguien puede aportar algo pues gracias por adelantado.

Edito: vuelven a soltar papel en la zona de 2422-2425.


----------



## rosonero (12 May 2009)

Cuando veo que los futuros, el eurostoxx y todo el Ibex se mueve hacia arriba y el SAN se queda como un pasmarote GGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :::

Siempre me digo que no volveré a entrar más pero me vuelve a pillar, tendré que hacer un poco de codos y otear más allá del pu.. SAN.


----------



## rosonero (12 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Ahora que la cosa está tranquila, una curiosidad a ver si alguien sabe responder.
> 
> Es sobre la correlación entre los futuros del Eurostoxx y el S&P, yo creo que durante la tarde el futuro del eurostoxx no hace sino repercutir los movimientos de S&P como un titere ya que no hay mercados abiertos en Europa y se ve que en lineas generales la correlación a partir de la apertura de USA es muy fuerte, mi duda es, el futuro del S&P cuando abre Europa hace lo mismo?, esto es, sigue al Eurostoxx? porque dudo mucho en en horas de madrugada en USA haya nadie negociando de manera significativa, ni existan noticias que motiven cambio de tendencia.
> 
> ...



Siempre que das datos del eurostoxx en timpo real difieren de los que sigo yo en esta página EURO STOXX 50 Liste Realtime Indikation | Realtimekurse ¿alguna explicación? :


----------



## devest (12 May 2009)

Creo que ayer compró alguien SOS alrededor de 4 (y luego incluso un compañero lo siguió). Viendo que hoy se ha ido bastante abajo, ¿habéis vendido a aguantáis?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (12 May 2009)

los bancos ya no dan mas de si
me voy a currar y me dejo el corto abierto muy a mi pesar......pasadlo bien muchachuelos!


----------



## Wataru_ (12 May 2009)

Rosonero, gracias por esa Web, me es muy útil.


----------



## percebo (12 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Siempre que das datos del eurostoxx en timpo real difieren de los que sigo yo en esta página EURO STOXX 50 Liste Realtime Indikation | Realtimekurse ¿alguna explicación? :




Porque yo siempre hablo de futuros del eurostoxx y tu estas mirando el Indice Eurostoxx propiamente dicho, siempre es mas bajo el futuro pero las diferencias se van acortando segun se acerca la fecha de vencimiento del futuro que en mi caso es junio, según esa página el indice esta ahora mismo en 2433 y el futuro segun interdin en 2419, así que la diferencia es más o menos de 14 puntos, pero se irá acortando según se acerque a vencimiento.

Edito, habia visto mal indice 2441- futuro 2415= diferencia 26 +-


----------



## Pepitoria (12 May 2009)

REE al asalto de los 32,XX €


----------



## tonuel (12 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> los bancos ya no dan mas de si




*GACELA...* 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (12 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ayer no soltaron mucho, no. Lo que pasa es que el dato se ve mejor al final del día. Ahora vale de poco ver si las manos fuertes están soltando papel porque lo pueden estar haciendo por muchos motivos. Si el saldo es negativo al final del día, entonces sí que se puede decir que han empezado a soltar.
> 
> También hay que estar atento a otro dato inquietante: Se comenta que la subida la han sostenido los gobiernos de turno. Es decir, que los gobiernos han hecho de manos fuertes y la percepción en ese caso sería muy distinta, porque ellos no van a vender nada. Si fuera este el caso, tendríamos un panorama bastante curioso: La subida se la han inventado los bancos centrales y no hay ni dios metido en el mercado, lo cual coincidiría con todos esos rumores que hablan de que mucha gente con pasta no ha tenido tiempo de entrar al mercado. Y coincidiría también con la bestialidad de la subida. Cuando tu pones a un papanatas a controlar el mercado, suceden estas cosas.



Este último mes, que he estado muy metido con historias de ciclos de mercado, he estado estudiando varios ciclos de años atrás y todos eran previsibles desde antes que ocurrieran sin embargo el rebote de marzo por mucho que me he empeñado no he podido sacarlo fácilmente, siempre he detectado el principio de ese rebote como antes o después pero no el día que ocurrió.

Por otra parte no habían resistencias de largo plazo en ningún índice en ese lugar concreto, siempre me ha parecido muy extraño que ocurriera ahí.


----------



## percebo (12 May 2009)

Corto en T5 8.54


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 May 2009)

Telefonica valor predilecto junto al SAN del gacelerio patrio se esta comiendo al alza el dividendo de 0,5 que han dado hoy,me la juego a que los que han comprado ni se han dado cuenta del dividendo y se les hizo el culo cocacola al ver a TEL a 14,5


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

Yo llevo SOS, y hoy he cargado con + ... a 3,71€ voy a mantener hasta final de semana .... hay convocada una JGA EXTRAORDINARIA para mañana.

Además de echar + VERTICE360º a 0,81€ a la cartera.


----------



## Carolus Rex (12 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Eso son rumores, por ahí hay un informe de que los gobiernos tienen equipos preparados para mantener los mercados a flote.. no más cracks con -40% en un día.
> 
> Enhorabuena por las plusvalias en IBERIA!



No son rumores, en la USA de Reagan se fundó la PPT, un organismo gestionado entre otros por la FED que vela por el buén comportamiento de los índices bursátiles. Sobre todo cuando en ello vá la credibilidad de las medidas económicas que esté tomando el político de turno. Supongo que el resto de los paises hacen algo parecido...


----------



## percebo (12 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo llevo SOS, y hoy he cargado con + ... a 3,71€ voy a mantener hasta final de semana .... hay convocada una JGA EXTRAORDINARIA para mañana.
> 
> Además de echar + VERTICE360º a 0,81€ a la cartera.



Puedes hacer mil operaciones buenas, pero como una salga regular, enseguida sale alguien para acordarse, hay que tener valor, y saber reconocerselo, para dar indicaciones, si luego la gente se mete sin saber nada del valor será problema suyo, creo que aqui casi todos sabemos lo suficiente como para saber en donde metemos la cabeza.


----------



## Gamu (12 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Telefonica valor predilecto junto al SAN del gacelerio patrio se esta comiendo al alza el dividendo de 0,5 que han dado hoy,me la juego a que los que han comprado ni se han dado cuenta del dividendo y se les hizo el culo cocacola al ver a TEL a 14,5



jejejej si, eso pasa con algunas gacelillas que tienen puestas ordenes de compra a un precio fijo durante varios dias... o a los que tienen sistemas automáticos trabajando y no han tenido en cuenta los dividendos...

Pero no olvidemos que TEF presenta resultados mañana antes de que abra el mercado, y si son buenos la accion se puede disparar. De hecho es la única gran compañia que los ultimos dias no ha acompañado al ibex, y muchos creemos que eso se debe a que los inversores están esperando a los resultados...

Yo estoy largo, con el dividendo cobrado (para reducir plusvalias anuales de cara a hacienda, aprovechando que los primeros 1500 de dividendos no tributan) y esperando a los resultados de mañana. 

Veremos.


----------



## rosonero (12 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Telefonica valor predilecto junto al SAN del gacelerio patrio se esta comiendo al alza el dividendo de 0,5 que han dado hoy,me la juego a que los que han comprado ni se han dado cuenta del dividendo y se les hizo el culo cocacola al ver a TEL a 14,5



Pues no ha sido tan mala la inversión para lo que hayan _picado_, de 14.50 a 14.85 en tres horitas.


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

Con total seguridad, hay que marcarse una estrategia, en el caso de quedarse pillado puedes vender rapidamente o manterner hasta que el pánico ha pasado.

Algo tengo claro... sin operar en el mercado... preservas el capital pero no lo amplias.


----------



## Speculo (12 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Este último mes, que he estado muy metido con historias de ciclos de mercado, he estado estudiando varios ciclos de años atrás y todos eran previsibles desde antes que ocurrieran sin embargo el rebote de marzo por mucho que me he empeñado no he podido sacarlo fácilmente, siempre he detectado el principio de ese rebote como antes o después pero no el día que ocurrió.
> 
> Por otra parte no habían resistencias de largo plazo en ningún índice en ese lugar concreto, siempre me ha parecido muy extraño que ocurriera ahí.



Porque la subida la han hecho gentes que no tienen temor a quedarse arruinados ni persiguen un fin concreto que a tí y a mí nos cuadre. Persiguen algo tan alejado de la realidad que la psicología de mercado, que es la que al final miden los gráficos, no sirve para nada.
Por eso está todo el mundo descolocado con lo que pasa, porque es demasiado racional.


----------



## carvil (12 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Ahora que la cosa está tranquila, una curiosidad a ver si alguien sabe responder.
> 
> Es sobre la correlación entre los futuros del Eurostoxx y el S&P, yo creo que durante la tarde el futuro del eurostoxx no hace sino repercutir los movimientos de S&P como un titere ya que no hay mercados abiertos en Europa y se ve que en lineas generales la correlación a partir de la apertura de USA es muy fuerte, mi duda es, el futuro del S&P cuando abre Europa hace lo mismo?, esto es, sigue al Eurostoxx? porque dudo mucho en en horas de madrugada en USA haya nadie negociando de manera significativa, ni existan noticias que motiven cambio de tendencia.
> 
> ...



Cuando abre Europa el futuro del S&P registra más movimiento, pero la pauta la marca siempre el futuro del S&P 

Sólo en determinadas ocasiones no van correlacionados (Window dressing americano)

Por cierto los ultimos movimientos fuertes se han anticipado en el Overnight (Información privilegiada), alguien se está forrando vendiendola por ejemplo FED por decir el último.


----------



## tonuel (12 May 2009)

No os desespereis los HFs estamos apuntito de reventarlo todo... :




Saludos


----------



## Caída a Plomo (12 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Siempre que das datos del eurostoxx en timpo real difieren de los que sigo yo en esta página EURO STOXX 50 Liste Realtime Indikation | Realtimekurse ¿alguna explicación? :



Muy buena página.

¿Alguien puede decirme alguna para valores del IBEX o todo el mercado contiunuo en tiempo real? He buscado pero sólo cotizaciones diferidas 15 minutos :o. Que sea gratis 

Gracias


----------



## tonuel (12 May 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Muy buena página.
> 
> ¿Alguien puede decirme alguna para valores del IBEX o todo el mercado contiunuo en tiempo real? He buscado pero sólo cotizaciones diferidas 15 minutos :o. Que sea gratis
> 
> Gracias



Bolsamania - La web de la bolsa y los mercados de valores


----------



## ( | )_euribor===>( O ) (12 May 2009)

Que hay bolsaadictos, ¿alguien me puede explicar por qué el ibex35 sigue manteniéndose? estaba viendo la página de invertia (-0,08%) y ninguna noticia positiva desde hace ya un tiempo ¿se han vuelto locos? ¿se meten tripis?¿leen libros de autoayuda?


----------



## Wataru_ (12 May 2009)

He cerrado el corto que tenía en SAN (7.25-7.21) para pipas me da  .

Y he abierto otro en Sacyr, veremos sino la cago demasiado.


----------



## Mulder (12 May 2009)

( | )_euirbor===>( O ) dijo:


> Que hay bolsaadictos, ¿alguien me puede explicar por qué el ibex35 sigue manteniéndose? estaba viendo la página de invertia (-0,08%) y *ninguna noticia positiva* desde hace ya un tiempo ¿se han vuelto locos? ¿se meten tripis?¿leen libros de autoayuda?



¿ninguna noticia positiva? por eso subimos!!


----------



## yours3lf (12 May 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Muy buena página.
> 
> ¿Alguien puede decirme alguna para valores del IBEX o todo el mercado contiunuo en tiempo real? He buscado pero sólo cotizaciones diferidas 15 minutos :o. Que sea gratis
> 
> Gracias



ecobolsa

te registras y ya está


----------



## tonuel (12 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿ninguna noticia positiva? por eso subimos!!



ZP en directo... dinero para todos... 







Saludos :o


----------



## percebo (12 May 2009)

La peste a guanacillo empieza a ser mas intensa.....


----------



## percebo (12 May 2009)

Estan empezando a comprar papel en 2400, habra que estar atento al volumen, puede que deshaga los cortos un poco más abajo.... se nos va el guano?


----------



## Speculo (12 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Estan empezando a comprar papel en 2400, habra que estar atento al volumen, puede que deshaga los cortos un poco más abajo.... se nos va el guano?



La MM60 ha cortado hace media hora a la MM200 en gráficos de un minuto. Eso suele significar subidas en muchísimos casos, por lo menos hasta el siguiente corte.
Así que, de momento, bajar no creo que bajemos más.


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

Esto no avanza... el guano va a tener que esperar hoy... al menos el que nos gusta de -2,00%


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

Señores AZK hoy +10,00%


----------



## tonuel (12 May 2009)

ZP es burbujista... :

Le acaba de meter 400 kilos de C4 al tocho... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

Subasta sos!!!


----------



## tonuel (12 May 2009)

Si no fuera por el SAN estariamos en verde... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (12 May 2009)

Me está tentando ABG en 15.50

Creo que a pesar de los tirones a la baja y de que aun no superamos el máximo del viernes, el guano de verdad va a ser a partir de este viernes que viene cuando pasemos el vencimiento de futuros.

Estoy convencido de que este mes acabará en rojo, ocurre la mayoría de años y este no creo que sea la excepción y además tenemos que bajar un poco antes de continuar subiendo, pero el mercado no se decide aun a corregir como debe.

edito: Ya entré en ABG a 15.50


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

Vendidas las 5000accs a 3,99€


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

Los contratos a futuro sobre los principales índices de acciones en Estados Unidos subían el martes ante el optimismo que genera una posible recuperación económica. 

Los contratos a futuro sobre el Standard & Poor's 500 subían 4 puntos a 913, los futuros sobre el Nasdaq 100 ascendían 8,2 puntos a 1405, mientras que los del Promedio Industrial Dow Jones ganaban 39 puntos. 

El lunes, las acciones en Estados Unidos cerraron a la baja, presionadas por los descensos en el sector financiero pese a que varios bancos a los que el Gobierno no había ordenado aumentar su nivel de capital decidieran hacerlo de todas formas. 

El Promedio Industrial Dow Jones cayó 156 puntos, o el 1,8%, a 8419. El índice S&P 500 retrocedió 20, o el 2,1%, a 909, presionado por un descenso del 6,8% en su segmento financiero, del 3,2% en el de energía y del 2,7% en el industrial. 

Pese al descenso del lunes, el S&P 500 ha registrado un alza del 34% respecto de su mínimo del 9 de marzo. 

Varios funcionarios de gobiernos y bancos centrales, incluido al presidente del Banco Central Europeo, Jean-Claude Trichet, han emitido mensajes optimistas sobre la economía mundial. 

"Ese optimismo claramente proviene de la persistencia de señales de recuperación económica que se observaron en las principales economías el mes pasado", dijeron estrategas de divisas de Société Générale (SCGLY). 

El presidente de la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos, Ben Bernanke, señaló el lunes tras el cierre de los mercados que se siente alentado por la rápida respuesta de los bancos para recaudar capital. 

Los futuros del petróleo subían el martes más de US$1 el barril, con el contrato principal acercándose al nivel de US$60 el barril. 

De las compañías que concentran la atención del mercado, Ford Motor Co. (F) caía un 6% en Francfort luego que la empresa señalara que venderá 300 millones de acciones para financiar los beneficios de jubilados. 

Entre los mercados bursátiles de Asia, el índice Nikkei 225 de Tokio cerró el martes con un descenso de 153,37 puntos, o un 1,6%, a 9298,61; el índice compuesto de Shanghai subió un 1,5% para cerrar en 2618,17; mientras que el índice Hang Seng de Hong Kong ganó 65,69 puntos, o un 0,38%, a 17153,64.

En tanto, en Europa, el índice Dow Jones Stoxx 600 avanzaba un 0,6%, impulsado por empresas químicas como Rhodia y Lanxess.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Yo te lo explico.
> 
> Como todas las noticias de las que tengas conocimiento ya han sido descontadas antes del precio por el mercado, si ya solo hay buenas noticias es que no queda ningun motivo por el que el mercado siga subiendo, luego es el momento de vender. Es como lo de comprar con el rumor, vender con la noticia.



Con cierto retraso (uno que va a su ritmo)...que ya lo sabia,solo era una comentario chorra propio de las 3 de la mañana...

Por cierto,vaya exitazo que han tenido las fotos de macacos...


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (12 May 2009)

PORSCHE AUTOHLDG VZ (PAH3.DE) | Cotización en bolsa - Yahoo! Finanzas -7% 

Standard & Poor's estudia rebajar los 'rating' de Volkswagen por la fusión con Porsche. europapress.es la bajada es por esto o por algo más?

edit: hoola buenas xD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 May 2009)

Vendidas las Iberdrolas en 6,15
Estoy fuera de todo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 May 2009)

Mapfre, Gas Natural y Popular estan cojiendo buen precio para ponerse corto,asi como gamesa si se pone a 16


----------



## percebo (12 May 2009)

A mi me sigue oliendo a piñazo... a ver los americanos.


----------



## rosonero (12 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mapfre, Gas Natural y Popular estan cojiendo buen precio para ponerse corto,asi como gamesa si se pone a 16



Ha sido decirlo y marcarse GAMESA uno de sus giros a lo loco Ivan hasta 15.45

Por cierto, dentro de GAM a 15.50 x 1000, esperando que los USA nos dejen subir un ratito.


----------



## jcfdez (12 May 2009)

Ajústate el stop con GAM que me da que solo está empezando a caer...


----------



## otropepito (12 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> A mi me sigue oliendo a piñazo... a ver los americanos.



A mí también me huele a piñazo gordo.

Por cierto: HOLA FORO, tanto tiempo.


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

Gamesa Corporación Tecnológica SA (GAM.MC): Resultados del 1t de 2009 

Fecha: 14 de mayo después del cierre del mercado 

Sondeo de EFE DJ a 5 analistas 

Media beneficio neto: EUR25,8m, -24,1% (EUR34m en 1t de 2008) 
Media Ebitda: EUR93,1m, -4% (EUR97m en 1t de 2008) 
Media ventas: EUR732,2m, -8,2% (EUR798m en 1t de 2008) 

Nota: Resultados no comparables por la venta del negocio de parques eólicos a mediados de 2008. Se espera un sólido resultado en la división de aerogeneradores. 

La atención se centra en la evolución de las previsiones a corto y medio plazo. (JMO)


----------



## jcfdez (12 May 2009)

Esperaba leche, pero no tan rápido!


----------



## otropepito (12 May 2009)

Querido Tonuel:

American Express, JP Morgan, Bank of America y GM echan de menos una dedicatoria tuya. Espero que sepas corresponderles con una gran mención.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## rosonero (12 May 2009)

Que manera de perder 200 euros en un santiamén, maldita GAMESA ::


----------



## Mulder (12 May 2009)

GAM está muy alcista y no la recomendaría en absoluto para cortos ahora mismo, habría que esperar un poco a que baje y llegue a niveles críticos para entrar corto.

Yo sigo corto en ELE, me saltó el stop en ACS y también estoy largo en ABG.


----------



## Wataru_ (12 May 2009)

Juas... Gamesa es peligrosa... ni sigue al ibex cuando baja ni cuando sube... hace lo que quiere. Con ella es entrar, poner un stop muy cercano... y tratar de vender con pequeñas plusvalías. Como esperes sacarle un pico... te cascan.

DP GNTA 0.0090 -0.0076 (-45.78%) 
Que peligrosas son las Pennys.. ahora emociones te da.


----------



## otropepito (12 May 2009)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ GM -22% !!!!!!!!!!!!


Está muerta.


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

Si, creo que es porque van a bancarrota -capitulo 11- ya sabes!


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

GM, puede ser una loteria , pero compraría en 0.01USD por si me toca!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 May 2009)

Buenas tardes a tod@s... no me permiten ponerme corto en Gas natural en R4... y lo está pidiendo a gritos!!!! Que alguien le meta por Dios!!!!! :

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (12 May 2009)

A 0.01 puede que no llegue, pero a 0.10... hay muchas probabilidades. Y también yo me plantearía jugar un poco a la lotería.

Un saludo.


----------



## Mulder (12 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes a tod@s... no me permiten ponerme corto en Gas natural en R4... y lo está pidiendo a gritos!!!! Que alguien le meta por Dios!!!!! :
> 
> Saludos...



Yo tenía GAS hoy para largos, pero no me gusta un pelo como pinta la mona, a pesar de ello hoy no creo que acabe en rojo, mañana puede que si


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes a tod@s... no me permiten ponerme corto en Gas natural en R4... y lo está pidiendo a gritos!!!! Que alguien le meta por Dios!!!!! :
> 
> Saludos...



Corto desde 13,06 ademas corto en Popular y Mapfre donde coño va Mapfre....(Se nota que le tengo ganas)
Largo fuerte en Iberdrola a 6,10


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 May 2009)

S&P en 904, como baje de 894 comenzaran los fuegos artificiales... 

Saludos...

PD: Eso hoy, mañana tiene margen "solo" hasta el 899...
PD2: Ha bajado del 917 al 904 en 1h30' :


----------



## tonuel (12 May 2009)

otropepito dijo:


> Querido Tonuel:
> 
> American Express, JP Morgan, Bank of America y GM echan de menos una dedicatoria tuya. Espero que sepas corresponderles con una gran mención.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Esta noche hamijo... todo a su debido tiempo... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (12 May 2009)

Le he metido un corto a POP desde 6,45 ...


----------



## tonuel (12 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Le he metido un corto a POP desde 6,45 ...



No vayamos jodiendo... no vayamos jodiendo... :


POP 6,37€... no diossss... :




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Le he metido un corto a POP desde 6,45 ...



Cerrado el mio a 6.37 lo tenia a 6.5 pero eran muy pocas.


----------



## Wataru_ (12 May 2009)

Hannibal ¿reincides con los cortos? jaja Bueno... te dejo hasta mañana... más no se yo.. 

Don Pepito mis Faz van muy bien ^__^ lo malo es que soy un cagueta y solo compré 1500.

Las cosas a su cauce... como caiga de los 894 como tu dices... A la cerveza te invito yo.. jaja

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Speculo (12 May 2009)

Me salgo a 6,38 que no lo veo claro ... 

Creo que me ha aguantado la posición media hora. .


----------



## jcfdez (12 May 2009)

ahora podría haber un rebotillo, pero para algo muy rápido...quizá en GAM con stop ajustado


----------



## rosonero (12 May 2009)

jcfdez dijo:


> ahora podría haber un rebotillo, pero para algo muy rápido...quizá en GAM con stop ajustado



Estoy por hacerte caso porque vaya ojito has tenido con la bajada. Gracias por el soplo, aunque aún así me han desplumado


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 May 2009)

Metidas ordenes de compra de 7,18 en San y 8,6 en BBVA si entran me las dejo para mañana a jugarmela

Edito dentro de SAN a 7,18 cancelo lo del BBVA demasiado banquito,a ver si rateo unos centimos


----------



## Speculo (12 May 2009)

Si hay guarrazo, será al final, pero no creo que hoy haya nada.
Y mañana a subir un poquito ...

Estoy por meterle un largo a OHL a estos precios de ahora mismo.


----------



## rosonero (12 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> *Metidas ordenes de compra de 7,18 en San y 8,6 en BBVA si entran me las dejo para mañana a jugarmela*
> 
> Edito dentro de SAN a 7,18 cancelo lo del BBVA demasiado banquito,a ver si rateo unos centimos



Jo jo jo Ahí está, con un par. : 

Yo, por hoy, estoy servido de guano


----------



## jcfdez (12 May 2009)

Creo que van a seguir para abajo, entrar ahora es una auténtica lotería...mejor las manos a los bolsillos


----------



## Kujire (12 May 2009)

*Cuidadín a los largos ....*

rebotillo? ... ah claro,... si le damos la vuelta a la gráfica


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

Me alegro que te tus plusvalías virtuales con FAZ, de momento va bien, ayer un +15% ...


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

Ya cualquiera es un ANALISTO del tres al cuarto:

Los analistas de Gestifonsa señalan con respecto a Iberia:



"Cifras malas se miren por donde se miren y que nos sorprenden tanto al mercado. El segundo trimestre también será negativo y habrá que ver qué es lo más importante de la incidencia de estos resultados y este comportamiento sobre la viabilidad de la fusión con BA.



Como siempre todo tiene un precio e Iberia ha caído muy fuerte después de este anuncio y en caso de que llegara a niveles de 1,30 euros, empezaría a tomar posiciones de cara a esa posible fusión con BA".



IBLA +2,08% a 1,47 euros.


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

CTIC, otra que se une al fenomeno... dilucion por venta de nuevas accs.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya cualquiera es un ANALISTO del tres al cuarto:
> 
> Los analistas de Gestifonsa señalan con respecto a Iberia:
> 
> ...



Si se pone a 1,44 me meto de cabeza otra vez,el dia que los señores quieran romper el 1,49 creo que puede llegar a 1,70 facil.


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

Estoy dentro de ENAGAS con unas poquitas a 13,15€ no me entraron el resto....


----------



## percebo (12 May 2009)

Que locura de día, alguien se ha fijado en la diferencia que hay entre el eurostoxx y el s&P entre ayer y hoy, casi 30 puntos positivos para el eurostoxx, alguien tiene una explicación logica para esto? a mi no se me ocurre nada.
Hola Kujire, aqui ando corto desde 2420, tambien hoy me he metido demasiado alegremente? o la cosa va mejor que ayer?.


----------



## Mulder (12 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Estoy dentro de ENAGAS con unas poquitas a 13,15€ no me entraron el resto....



buena jugada! yo voy a entrar en 13.29, si llega hoy.


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

Es posible si rompe los 13,40€ de nuevo ... verla en 14,00€


----------



## Mulder (12 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Es posible si rompe los 13,40€ de nuevo ... verla en 14,00€



Al final he entrado a 13.18, quería estar dentro antes de terminar la sesión.


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

Ha cerrado en 13,22€ ... hoy se ha incrementado el negociado. ENG

VERTICE360º, buen negociado +171.000accs



REE, de nuevo pá abajo!


----------



## Kujire (12 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Que locura de día, alguien se ha fijado en la diferencia que hay entre el eurostoxx y el s&P entre ayer y hoy, casi 30 puntos positivos para el eurostoxx, alguien tiene una explicación logica para esto? a mi no se me ocurre nada.
> Hola Kujire, aqui ando corto desde 2420, tambien hoy me he metido demasiado alegremente? o la cosa va mejor que ayer?.



Holitas Percebo, me he dado cuenta de eso jur jur ya verás eso lo recuperamos con un buen gap ... los leoncios también tienen que vivir no?. Lo que veo es que últimamente seguir el foro tiene más riesgo que ser amiga de espinete ... si tengo un poco de tiempo esta semana te cuento un cuento ...

El corto te lo veo bien, no veo ganas de ir mucho arriba pero ... yo soy partidaria de realizar plusvalias cuando estamos en situaciones como esta, porque el tiempo es dinero, por lo que si ves que empieza a repuntar ciérralo y haz algo bueno con ese dinero. Además creo que en breve podemos empezar a movernos.... poco a poco y te puedes poner corto/largo otra vez (ojo, cuidadín y evaluando mucho esa posición porque no viendo clara la jugada y moviéndonos en pocos puntos yo soy partidaria de tomar un café


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 May 2009)

¿Alguien tiene de broker a Ahorro Corporación?, es que estos de ING se pasan con la comisión de compra-venta, 0,25% sobre el efectivo, casi nada.

Recomendaciones, comisiones compra-venta, custodia, trucos, trampas, etc...

¿Cuánto tardan en hacer un traspaso de valores?


----------



## percebo (12 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Holitas Percebo, me he dado cuenta de eso jur jur ya verás eso lo recuperamos con un buen gap ... los leoncios también tienen que vivir no?. Lo que veo es que últimamente seguir el foro tiene más riesgo que ser amiga de espinete ... si tengo un poco de tiempo esta semana te cuento un cuento ...
> 
> El corto te lo veo bien, no veo ganas de ir mucho arriba pero ... yo soy partidaria de realizar plusvalias cuando estamos en situaciones como esta, porque el tiempo es dinero, por lo que si ves que empieza a repuntar ciérralo y haz algo bueno con ese dinero. Además creo que en breve podemos empezar a movernos.... poco a poco y te puedes poner corto/largo otra vez (ojo, cuidadín y evaluando mucho esa posición porque no viendo clara la jugada y moviéndonos en pocos puntos yo soy partidaria de tomar un café



Jejeje, no te doy trabajo ni na, gracias, si, el caso es que eran tres futuros 2 los he fulminado en 2395 y el otro lo dejare para ver que pasa, desafortunadamente tengo que irme otra vez al curro así que no me podre dedicar a comprar volatilidad como dices, pero si repunta un poco ya veré si le meto un poco más arriba o no, la verdad es que el día ha sido raro de narices, no había visto el eurostoxx tan empecinado nunca, sera que nos estamos independizando del amigo americano?... jajajajaja.

Un saludo, ya veremos como va esto.


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene de broker a Ahorro Corporación?, es que estos de ING se pasan con la comisión de compra-venta, 0,25% sobre el efectivo, casi nada.
> 
> Recomendaciones, comisiones compra-venta, custodia, trucos, trampas, etc...
> 
> ¿Cuánto tardan en hacer un traspaso de valores?



Yo te recomiendo RT4, por rapidez y formalidad.


----------



## carvil (12 May 2009)

Buenas tardes

Cuidadado al tocar los 900 puede haber un rebote gordo


----------



## Mulder (12 May 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Cuidadado al tocar los 900 puede haber un rebote gordo



Pues no parece que vayamos a rebotar mucho :


----------



## carvil (12 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no parece que vayamos a rebotar mucho :



No sé....... es una intuición saben que mucha gente se está poniendo corta aquí ya lo aprendimos de otras veces..... esperan a que la gente abra los cortos y depués los barren

Salu2


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 May 2009)

Si hoy se pierden los 8400 del DJI el guano ya esta garantizado.
Nos vamos a los 8200-8100 en un pispas


----------



## percebo (12 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Si hoy se pierden los 8400 del DJI el guano ya esta *garantizado*.
> Nos vamos a los 8200-8100 en un pispas



La garantía es por dos años?, en caso de de guano fallido a quien reclamamos a la CCNV o directamente a Hannibal Lecter HF.

Dicho lo cual, yo tambien le veo un color rojillo...


----------



## percebo (12 May 2009)

Todavia es pronto para decirlo, pero me parece que esta jugada ya la he visto antes, si el S&P sigue cayendo como ahora lentamente con pequeños escalones quiere decir que han provocado una situación en la que la gente está deseosa de vender (al haber perdido los 900) puede que esten dejando caer poco a poco aprovechando para comprar todo lo posible a este precio, aunque aun es pronto para decirlo, si es así no me extrañaría que mañana el amigo americano venga con fuerzas renovadas, cuando esté en casa buscaré el grafico al que me refiero fue un viernes y el S&P se paró en 830 aproximadamente, pero antes trincaron todas las acciones que pudieron, a ver si se parece a la de hoy.

Por cierto el Eurostoxx va devolviendo un poco del diferencial.


----------



## Kujire (12 May 2009)

No veo muchas ganas de ir más abajo


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

Tubos Reunidos SA (TRG.MC) dijo el martes que su beneficio neto bajó un 64,4% en el primer trimestre del año debido a la caída de las ventas en el periodo, en un contexto de menor demanda del sector siderúrgico. 

El beneficio neto cayó a EUR7,2 millones entre enero y marzo, frente al beneficio de EUR20,3 millones del año anterior, indicó la compañía en un hecho relevante remitido a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores. 

El resultado bruto de explotación, o Ebitda, fue de EUR20,8 millones, un 48% menos que en el primer trimestre de 2008. 

El importe de la cifra de negocio bajó un 11,1% a EUR151,3 millones en el periodo. 
La compañía indicó que la visibilidad de la demanda de tubos de acero sin soldadura y del sector siderúrgico en general para los próximos meses será "muy limitada", sin signos de recuperación.


----------



## chameleon (12 May 2009)

ING usa renta4 para las operaciones
es más rápido ir directamente con rt4


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

Menos mal que las he soltado esta mañana a 2,16 entrada ayer a 2,12€ TRG.


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

OHL, El grupo constructor y de concesiones de infraestructuras Obrascón Huarte Lain SA (OHL.MC) señaló el martes que su beneficio neto cayó un 56% en el primer trimestre por el impacto de la crisis económica en el negocio de construcción nacional, así como por la ausencia de extraordinarios. 

La compañía española dijo que el beneficio neto en el primer trimestre fue de EUR21,9 millones, frente a EUR49,6 millones en el mismo período de 2008. 

OHL indicó que los ingresos de su negocio de construcción en España cayeron un 11% a EUR377 millones. Los ingresos totales fueron de EUR917 millones, frente a EUR811 millones un año antes. 

La compañía dijo que prevé una mejora de este negocio en el segundo semestre del año con la ejecución de los contratos en cartera y con los planes de obra civil del gobierno. A cierre del primer trimestre, OHL tenía una cartera de construcción en España de EUR3.143 millones, un 7,3% menos que un año antes. 

La facturación de la construcción internacional creció un 56% a EUR345 millones, mientras que la de las concesiones aumentó un 32% a EUR141 millones. 

El beneficio antes de intereses, impuestos, depreciaciones y amortizaciones, o Ebitda, aumentó un 14% a EUR131 millones. 

Las cifras de 2008 se vieron impulsadas por una plusvalía de EUR25 millones de la venta de Fumisa. 

La deuda financiera neta a 31 de marzo era de EUR3.136 millones, frente a EUR2.755 millones al cierre de 2008. 

La compañía anunció recientemente que podría reducir las inversiones con recurso en concesiones para no aumentar su endeudamiento. 

Página web: Bienvenido al portal web del Grupo OHL


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

Kujire... que te parece esta farma para especular ALTU ALTU - Altus Pharmaceuticals Inc. - Google Finance

LLevo accs.


----------



## Kujire (12 May 2009)

*La selva II*

Os dejo este post que escribí hace tiempo, sastamente cuando estaba de vacas en S.Santa, ... luego con las prisas (entre otras cosas...) se me traspapeló entre diferentes equipos, como la tarde está un poco como la de ayer espero que os guste. Existe una primera parte ... en algún lugar del foro ... no he cambiado una coma.



> Hola!
> 
> antes de que me vaya a comer... siempre me han gustado los cuentos sobre todo los de moraleja y final feliz, bien, en el nuestro ...que se hace día a día, nadie quiere soltar prenda, ayer estuve de "platique" con una señora muy maja, esas señoras "señoras" que alguna vez una se imagina si se parecerá a ella, sacada de como de cuento de hadas en la época victoriana, con una preciosa pamela y aún mejor cuenta corriente... viúda por cierto... y muy simpática. Como yo, está de vacas en los Cayos, junto con muchos otros pensionistas que buscan el buen clima... bueno al tajo, la señora "invirtió" con Madoff: perdió una asquerosa cantidad, menos mal que su marido, dado que ella no sabía..., sólo puso una parte, en fin la señora , me ha pedido un favor... congeniamos largo y es algo que haré al regresar a NYC ... se encuentra muy preocupada, a lo de Madoff se une el tema de su hijo, su trabajo pende de un hilo ... ella ha ayudado a alguna "gente" y según parece es tiempo que le ayuden a ella: ...esta mujer está forradíssima y me ofrecido una cantidad asquerosa por ese favor ... a lo que no he aceptado , sin embargo,.... me he ofrecido a gestionarle su pasta(un poco de calderilla para ella) por una módica fee... bueno bueno bueno (que el señor me perdone ... en que líos me meto, asaltando a viejecitas) .... estoy emocionada y con ese gusanillo en el estómago... hoy lloro:o
> 
> ...


----------



## Wataru_ (12 May 2009)

Me encantan tus cuentos Kujire, gracias por publicarlo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 May 2009)

que tal GM?


----------



## Kujire (12 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> que tal GM?



Los directores vendiendo acciones a porrillo ............ cae un 22% hoy....


----------



## Tupper (12 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GM, puede ser una loteria , pero compraría en 0.01USD por si me toca!



Compraste Citi a 1 USD por curiosidad?

¿Alguien lo hizo a parte de Ronald?


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

No, en aquellos días, estaba centrado en el IBEX.


----------



## Speculo (12 May 2009)

No me puedo creer que estos tíos tengan la poca vergüenza de dejarnos en el mismo sitio en el que empezamos .


----------



## Kujire (12 May 2009)

*otro post ...*

A ver, yo no es por poneros nervisos pero:

Rumor: GM quebrará en JUNIO (Les he dicho algo sobre este mes no?)

Otro post que se me traspapeló (si es que soy un desastre ... entre otras cosas..)



> Es un proceso normal, acabamos una etapa en la que las entidades fras. tenían un examen, .. los stress-test, eso ya ha pasado, teníamos una especulación en materias primas, petróleo, etc... ahora ya estamos con el siguiente objetivo... el problema es que ahora ya se habla de que GM va a ir a la bancarrota como Chrysler, los datos especulativos pueden mover las bolsas pero llega un momento en que la realidad aparece, el patrón del dolar ha cambiado en estos últimos días, la FED es probable(añado: saquen el "probable" de la fraso) que empiece a comprar bonos de nuevo dado que hay muchos problemas para colocarlos entre otros pbs, los CEOs continúan vendiendo acciones de sus empresas, ampliaciones y diluciones ... y más. Todo esto indica que estamos en los últimos momentos de este rally y que probablemente en las proximas semana veamos una corrección. Esto no quiere decir que vayamos a ver guano mañana ... pero está claro que vamos a hacer cumbre muy pronto ... y que JUNIO se acerca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

BKUNA - BankUnited Financial Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 May 2009)

Cierro un largo que he abierto hace una hora en el Stoxx, vaya subidón!!! :
Para mañana parto vendido en Criteria x 1500acc en 2.98...

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (12 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... que te parece esta farma para especular ALTU ALTU - Altus Pharmaceuticals Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> LLevo accs.



buff ...no sé qué decirte, tiene pinta de ser una lotería ... están en una carrera y el dinero se les acaba, largan a la tercera parte de la plantlla, y a los principales investigadores también los largan, no han tenido éxito con su producto estrella y a mitad de la partida cambian de objetivo ... la única forma que veo que suba es por manipulación de los de dentro.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 May 2009)

tic,tac,tic,tac 

un día más y seguimos entre las dos líneas, gloria y muerte, pero cada vez el espacio entre ellas es más pequeño, esto se estrecha... que pasará mañana?

Saludos y suerte... 

PD: En el stoxx en CFD's de igmarkets que es lo que yo sigo, hay menos de 80 puntos...


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2009)

He visto el volumen que ha ido incrementando esta semana... tendría que haber vendido en la apertura a 0.39USD.... voy a mantener hasta el viernes.

Gracias por el input!


----------



## percebo (12 May 2009)

Jajajaja, que disgusto, yo que pensaba cerrar hoy largo y los americanos se me adelantan, que bichos en fin, será que tengo algo de ñu, muy bien tu cuento Kujire, aunque ahora tengo tal dolor de cabeza que creo que me he perdido en algun paramo lejano desde el que no se ve ningun oasis, ni na de na.

Por cierto tu historia me recuerda mucho al ultimo intento de ZP de reactivar la venta de viviendas diciendo que en 2011 se acaba la desgravación por compra, hubiera estado muy bien hace 6 años.... pero ahora eso solo es un espejismo, el pobre que compre por la desgravación se va a comer una travesía del desierto de escándalo.

Una última cosa, los cocos me tienen despistado, son los gestores de los bancos de inversión?. o los que gestionan los planes de pensiones ajenos?.... lo se soy muy torpe, un triste ñu.

Saludos.


----------



## Kujire (12 May 2009)

*Los próximos para salir en CSI Miami ...*



donpepito dijo:


> BKUNA - BankUnited Financial Corporation - Google Finance



Te has fijado quienes son los directores de este "Cofidis"? ... para mi que le han colocado subprimes en guantánamo a Fidel!! ... me ha pasado un escalofrío ... Un juez les obligó a tener una junta de acctas: ... supongo que para saber contra quién emprender acciones legales ... en el estado de Florida ... "anda cuate aki ay t:mate" ...

Por cierto los pirates han hecho parada (y fonda?¿) en 7$ como deciamos ... si es que dónde ponemos el ojo ...esto me recuerda al sexador de pollos: ... si ya sé ... es que estoy un poco romántica

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3t4_HGDU1zk&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3t4_HGDU1zk&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 May 2009)

Me acabo de poner corto en el Stoxx, a ver si pillo algo hacia el final, o mañana en el gap... 

Saludos...


----------



## carvil (12 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me acabo de poner corto en el Stoxx, a ver si pillo algo hacia el final, o mañana en el gap...
> 
> Saludos...



Mañana vas a tener un dia feliz


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 May 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Mañana vas a tener un dia feliz



Lo tendré igualmente carvil...  pero gracias igualmente!!!!! 

Saludos...

PD: Supongo que lo dices por el Barça, no?


----------



## carvil (12 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo tendré igualmente carvil...  pero gracias igualmente!!!!!
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Supongo que lo dices por el Barça, no?



Ahora parece más seguro lo del Barça.... que lo de los mercados, pero en ambos casos se puede perder más que ganar  (Leones hambrientos)

Salu2


----------



## Speculo (12 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me acabo de poner corto en el Stoxx, a ver si pillo algo hacia el final, o mañana en el gap...
> 
> Saludos...



¿El gap? ¿Qué gap?


----------



## awai (12 May 2009)

Ya tengo cuenta en renta 4!!!
Quiero probar eso de ponerme a corto ^__^


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

Kujire.... tendremos que comprar en el mercado, las accs están totalmente colocadas antes del 17 mayo.

Boulder County Business Report - Online!


----------



## Bayne (13 May 2009)

Hoy empezamos en verde clamoroso
Telefónica gana 1.690 millones, el 10% más y reafirma objetivos y dividendo para 2009
Invertia.com - Telefónica gana 1.690 millones, el 10% más y reafirma objetivos y dividendo para 2009

Telefónica ganó 1.690 millones de euros en el primer trimestre del año, el 9,8% más que en el mismo periodo del año anterior.


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Hoy empezamos en verde clamoroso...



Hombre... tenemos un gap inferior al de ayer por la noche... :o

Aquí ya ni telefónica pinta nada... 



Saludos


----------



## carvil (13 May 2009)

Buenos dias 

Corto en el POP


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

Buenos días.

Acciona, tiene mucha fuerza, ayer no la desarrolló al 100% y hoy es probable que se desmarque.


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy estoy bastante contento con mis ABG y mis ENG con buenos gaps de apertura, las ELE que llevaba a corto las acabo de fusilar con un pequeño beneficio, pero muy poco para el tiempo que las he tenido.

Las bolsas parecen estar cayéndose ahora mismo pero no creo que dure demasiado ni que nos vayamos muy abajo tampoco. Los leoncios no quieren que los mercados bajen demasiado porque este viernes tienen vencimiento de opciones, sin embargo, en cuanto pase el vencimiento creo que nos vamos a caer con todo el equipo.

edito: en vez de ABE era ABG


----------



## Speculo (13 May 2009)

Buenas. Entro comprado en Ferrovial a 25,85. Rotura importante de resistencia.
La entrada era ayer al cierre, pero tampoco se ha movido mucho.

DonPepito, no me la toques mucho ..


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

No te preocupes, que no voy con FERROVIAL, en la cartera estrella de DP HF LTD, no la hemos incluido.


----------



## Bayne (13 May 2009)

Largo en TEF 14.81, stop ceñido protege comisiones
Fuera a 14.94


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

SOS, puede ser una buena oportunidad si la tumban a 2,xx€ con la ampliación de capital y los derechos, se puede hacer un buen trading en unos días.


----------



## rosonero (13 May 2009)

Buenos días a todos.

Ayer, llevado por ira de haber sido desplumado por GAMESA en un cuarto de hora (200 euros), a ultimísima hora entré en 14.82. Confiando en la teoría de la *CONSPULACIÓN* de Percebo (conspiración+manipulación), por la cual no se puede asustar cerrando dos días en rojo, he dormido con 1.500 GAM que he endosado hoy a primera hora a una media de 15.17 .

Espero no tener que repetir acciones de este tipo, mi corazón lo agradecerá.


----------



## Speculo (13 May 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Largo en TEF 14.81, stop ceñido protege comisiones
> Fuera a 14.94



Os pongo una estrategia con TEF que creo haber comentado ya en alguna ocasión. A mí ya me ha dado resultado en dos ocasiones y esta última será en tres:





Como se puede apreciar, la estrategia es más simple que la tripa del chorizo. Se compra en la parte baja del canal y se vende en la parte alta.
Ahora estamos en medio del canal, ya que la compra debía de haberse hecho en los alrededores del 14,00 (yo las llevo a 14,25), pero queda recorrido hasta 15 y pico.
El ciclo lo completa en cinco o seis días, aunque puede tardar algo más en este último, por eso de que ha tenido que enfrentarse con resistencias importantes.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 May 2009)

saludos pinches bolseros!lo grandotes estan comprando ahora con mas volumen del habitual.....asin me lo dice el grafico y asin sus lo cuento,rectifico el pico de volumen ha sido en la apertura...no me habia quitado bien las legañas


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

Acciona, el primer intento +2,25%


----------



## Speculo (13 May 2009)

Y ya que estamos, os pongo aquí mi última adquisición.






Estrategia también clara. Superación del canal bajista primario, rotura de máximos de octubre de 2008, rompe los 25,75 y da señal de compra alta y clara.
Manos fuertes dentro del valor desde finales de abril sin ganas de salirse.
El objetivo pueden ser los 29 euros o, ya más arriba, los máximos de septiembre de 2008 (37,00) .

Si luego sale mal el asunto será porque no hemos visto algo en el gráfico


----------



## Bayne (13 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> *Manos fuertes dentro del valor desde finales de abril sin ganas de salirse.*El objetivo pueden ser los 29 euros o, ya más arriba, los máximos de septiembre de 2008 (37,00) .
> 
> Si luego sale mal el asunto será porque no hemos visto algo en el gráfico



¿Cómo se ve cuándo se salen las manos fuertes, cuando el área de color azul baja por debajo de 0? Mientras esté el área por arriba es que siguen comprando?
Gracias Speculo


----------



## Speculo (13 May 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> ¿Cómo se ve cuándo se salen las manos fuertes, cuando el área de color azul baja por debajo de 0? Mientras esté el área por arriba es que siguen comprando?
> Gracias Speculo



Sí. El indicador inferior muestra el volumen negociado respecto a la media de ese valor. Las barras azules son los movimientos que se sitúan por encima de esa media en un porcentaje lo suficientemente claro como para ser considerado un movimiento de "manos fuertes". Es decir, grandes cantidades a lo DonPepito.

Si la barra azul se mantiene por encima de cero, los movimientos de esas manos fuertes han sido mayoritariamente de compra.


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

Cabrones... activadme la cuenta de una vez... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Estrategia también clara. Superación del canal bajista primario, rotura de máximos de octubre de 2008, rompe los 25,75 y da señal de compra alta y clara.
> Manos fuertes dentro del valor desde finales de abril sin ganas de salirse.
> El objetivo pueden ser los 29 euros o, ya más arriba, los máximos de septiembre de 2008 (37,00) .
> 
> Si luego sale mal el asunto será porque no hemos visto algo en el gráfico



Yo tendría cuidadito con FER entre hoy y mañana, si hacia el final de la sesión de hoy lo ven en rojo hay que salirse pitando.


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Cabrones... activadme la cuenta de una vez... :



¿Pero aun estás así? si que lo hacen largo estos señores


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

Joder... el POP de los pocos que están en rojo...


Que alguien me devuelva mis plusvalias... :




Mulder dijo:


> ¿Pero aun estás así? si que lo hacen largo estos señores



Me parece que están en contacto con hacienda... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

TONUEL... el guano está "on HOLD" no te preocupes!

RT4 suele habilitar la cuenta en menos de 24 horas, tienes que imponer orden!


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TONUEL... el guano está "on HOLD" no te preocupes!



Deberia estar corto en POP a 6,60... y me estoy cagandoentodoloquesemenea... :




donpepito dijo:


> RT4 suele habilitar la cuenta en menos de 24 horas, tienes que imponer orden!




Si..., voy a amenazarles con hundirles su cotización... :



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (13 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo tendría cuidadito con FER entre hoy y mañana, si hacia el final de la sesión de hoy lo ven en rojo hay que salirse pitando.



Yo siempre llevo stop ajustado por si falla la estrategia, pero no veo por qué motivo va a hacer nada raro ¿Has visto algo o es intuición?


----------



## Wataru_ (13 May 2009)

Buenos Días ^___^!

Tonuel que raro lo de renta4. Yo rellené los formularios por la noche, al día siguiente vino el chico a mi casa, me dejó en el buzón el contrato y lo llevé firmado por la tarde junto con una fotocopia de la transferencia. Al día siguiente ya estaba activa la cuenta.

Bueno... me pongo a leer que aún no he tenido tiempo de nada :

Un saludo a todos.

¿Pecata... te ha pillado mucho lo de SOS? Ojo... no he visto ni la cotización por falta de time. Espero de todas que recuperes... si has perdido algo claro está.


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Yo siempre llevo stop ajustado por si falla la estrategia, pero no veo por qué motivo va a hacer nada raro ¿Has visto algo o es intuición?



Hoy tengo un punto de reacción previsto en FER, este punto de reacción significa la llegada a un máximo o un mínimo, ayer hizo un máximo. El valor está muy alcista pero si hay una reacción a la baja también podría corregir fuerte y lo hará entre hoy y mañana seguro, aunque la corrección podría durar más tiempo.

Además está justo en un punto clave, los máximos de 6 meses si hoy no pasa ese nivel, que está en 25.94, corregirá.

edito: es 25.94 según mi gráfico, pero en otros veo que está en 25.60, claro que mis gráficos no son del todo exactos.


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Tonuel que raro lo de renta4. Yo rellené los formularios por la noche, al día siguiente vino el chico a mi casa, me dejó en el buzón el contrato *y lo llevé *firmado por la tarde junto con una fotocopia de la transferencia. Al día siguiente ya estaba activa la cuenta.



Ahí está la clave... que el que lleva los papeles es correos... :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (13 May 2009)

Pues entonces paciencia. Piensa que cuanto más tarde menos perderás jaja.

Un saludo


----------



## awai (13 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ahí está la clave... que el que lleva los papeles es correos... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Yo ya tengo todo operativo, quiero hacer mi primer CFD, pero no se con quien atreverme XD


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Yo ya tengo todo operativo, quiero hacer mi primer CFD, pero no se con quien atreverme XD



Yo lo tengo claro... pero no a estos precios... :


Puedes probar con Gamesa a ver que tal... y por supuesto... da igual corto que largo... 


Saludos


----------



## Speculo (13 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy tengo un punto de reacción previsto en FER, este punto de reacción significa la llegada a un máximo o un mínimo, ayer hizo un máximo. El valor está muy alcista pero si hay una reacción a la baja también podría corregir fuerte y lo hará entre hoy y mañana seguro, aunque la corrección podría durar más tiempo.
> 
> Además está justo en un punto clave, los máximos de 6 meses si hoy no pasa ese nivel, que está en 25.94, corregirá.
> 
> edito: es 25.94 según mi gráfico, pero en otros veo que está en 25.60, claro que mis gráficos no son del todo exactos.



Sólo te falta dar la hora de la reacción


----------



## awai (13 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo lo tengo claro... pero no a estos precios... :
> 
> 
> Saludos



Jajaja por eso por eso, que mi primera oepracion quiero que sea positiva, aunque sea 1 centimo, que sino me pongo triste y lloro


----------



## Speculo (13 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Yo ya tengo todo operativo, quiero hacer mi primer CFD, pero no se con quien atreverme XD



POP siempre es una apuesta segura... 

(Cuidado con las posiciones, que estamos muy laterales)


----------



## awai (13 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> POP siempre es una apuesta segura...
> 
> (Cuidado con las posiciones, que estamos muy laterales)



a 6,33 no se yo


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> a 6,33 no se yo



Si, yo voy a esperar a que suba antes de ponerme corto ahí... :o


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Sólo te falta dar la hora de la reacción



Eso lo miro en índices pero no con acciones, es demasiado trabajo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 May 2009)

vaya caida guapa esperando a 9250 para entrar a largo!
largo en 9257 stop en 9225


----------



## Speculo (13 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> a 6,33 no se yo



¿Decías qué? ¿Seis treinta y qué??


----------



## percebo (13 May 2009)

Buenos días, mucho curro, aunque no el suficiente para haber echado un vistazo al asunto, me da en la nariz que el amigo americano va a venir con fuerzas renovadas, así que si el futuro eurostoxx llega a la zona de 2393 +- puede ser una buena oportunidad para meterse largo, mas que nada porque ahora mismo estan trincando papel en la zona de 2403-2394. Ademas ayer esa vueltecilla en cuña que hizo el S&P por debajo del 900 me suena a compra de papel barato... y claro cuando uno hace eso es para venderlo más caro despues... eso sí un stop si alguien se mete por dios.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Decías qué? ¿Seis treinta y qué??



Yo hasta 6,60 mínimo no me meto corto... 



Saludos


----------



## javso (13 May 2009)

Buenooo, y este bajón??? Qué dato ha salido?

Aprovecho para comprar más Indras a 15,17.


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

javso dijo:


> Buenooo, y este bajón??? Qué dato ha salido?




Que más da... :o



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2009)

Guanoooooooooooo


----------



## rosonero (13 May 2009)

Dentro de Acciona a 84.70 x 100 y dentro de Telefónica a 14.99 x 500. Esperemos que el nivel al que estamos aguante y repunte. Eso sí, ahora mismo ajusto unos stops por si las flyes.


----------



## percebo (13 May 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Malos datos en Europa, de Cárpatos, 11:25 horas:
> 
> IPC de Francia +0,1 %, frente al +0,2 % esperado.
> 
> ...



Milongas..... yo compro.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 May 2009)

yo idem..otro largo a 9245 y bajo el stop a 9175 como un machote!


----------



## Portador del Caos (13 May 2009)

Del Sr. Carpatos: 



> 12:00:19 h. Cuidado con el dólar
> 
> America’s triple A rating is at risk
> 
> FT.com / Comment / Opinion - America?s triple A rating is at risk


----------



## rosonero (13 May 2009)

Cita:


> Originalmente Escrito por javso Ver Mensaje
> Buenooo, y este bajón??? Qué dato ha salido?





> Aprovecho para comprar más Indras a 15,17.
> Malos datos en Europa, de Cárpatos, 11:25 horas:
> 
> IPC de Francia +0,1 %, frente al +0,2 % esperado.
> ...






percebo dijo:


> Milongas..... yo compro.



Afortunadamente el mercado (cuando quiere) tiene memoria de pez, así que:
VÁAAAAMONOSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!! pa'rriba.

Pd. Percebo, unos posts atrás me he permitido darle a nombre a tus teorías (conspiración + manipulación de los mercados) = *CONSPULACIÓN*


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> Del Sr. Carpatos:



Esta noticia mola más... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

*ACTIVADO...*


¿Qué hay de lo mio señoreh...? :




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 May 2009)

muhahaha,nooooooooooooo tonuel puede entrar a corto,el juicio final ha llegado!


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> muhahaha,nooooooooooooo tonuel puede entrar a corto,el juicio final ha llegado!




¿Metemos unos largos...? :




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Metemos unos largos...? :



Vaya estreno de m.....


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

Dentro de ANA con 500accs en 84,65€


----------



## awai (13 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Metemos unos largos...? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CFD a largo en ITX, de momento con 2 € de beneficio ^_^ como lo vendo!!!! quiero mis dos euros!


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya estreno de m.....



Soy un tio de principios... :



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 May 2009)

uffff que mala pinta esta cogiendo esto,diosss dame fuerzassss


----------



## javso (13 May 2009)

Esto no remonta. Tercer día en rojo, o esperamos a que venga el séptimo de caballería para impulsarnos?


----------



## percebo (13 May 2009)

Acabo de hacer mis compras a 2382 a ver que tal....


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

No se que hacer diosss... para ponerme largo no me hacian falta estas alforjas... :


*ooooh pepon... dime algo.....* :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (13 May 2009)

Juass Dejadme al Pepon tranquilo que el ya tiene sus propias preocupaciones  , además hoy no es su día... hacen falta 3 días de subidas, como mínimo para que el aparezca.

Pero bueno.. si lo hace que nos avise antes ¿o no?.


----------



## jcfdez (13 May 2009)

hola, aun es pelín pronto para coger largos. Hay que esperar algo a ver si seguimos cayendo o rebotamos...


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

Jodeeeer... que pesaditos los del Athletic dando la brasa por la calle... :



Como se nota que llevan 25 años pasando la mano por la pared... 




Saludos


----------



## percebo (13 May 2009)

Que no panda el cunico, que hoy no toca guano.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Que no panda el cunico, que hoy no toca guano.



He soltado iberdrolas que tenia a 6,10 en 6,06
Tengo San a 7,18 y BBVA a 8,57...


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

Aquí manteniendo a mi amiga ANA.... me podría haber avisado!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 May 2009)

puff salvados in extremis ,estoy sudando la gota gorda


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2009)

Vendidas las San a 7,11


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

*SUBIDÓN... *:


-1%



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2009)

Guanazo y dentro de BBVA....


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 May 2009)

diossssssss
saltada de stops,-145 points .....desplume total 3


----------



## percebo (13 May 2009)

upppppppsss, vaya volada, menos mal de stops.


----------



## Wataru_ (13 May 2009)

General Motors ya vale 24 veces menos que Tenaris

Se conoció que un grupo de ejecutivos de la firma salió a vender acciones de GM y el precio tocó un mínimo desde 1933. Ya evalúan que el papel podría llegar a u$s 0,02 

Ojo con esta quiebra... o como la quieran llamar. ¿Quién tiene la deuda? Aparte claro del Gobierno. 

¿Llegará a Junio?

^___^! No se lo que pasará o si llega a pasar algo... pero es tan emocionante.


----------



## Speculo (13 May 2009)

Por debajo de 9.180. Soporte importante de los últimos días.
Mal rollo para el que esté largo .


----------



## awai (13 May 2009)

Corto en POP de prueba, he ganado 10€ en mi primero CFD ^_^ esta divertido esto


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

Pues yo voy a ponerme largo en SAN... ¿Alguna objeción...? 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (13 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues yo voy a ponerme largo en SAN... ¿Alguna objeción...?
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Yo esperaría a que la vela confirmara por encima de los 9180. Si cierra por debajo, esto se hunde.

Edito: Me refiero a la vela de 15 minutos.


----------



## Wataru_ (13 May 2009)

Los americanos podrían tener alguna... jaja

Si quieres ganar algo... mi consejo.. en cuanto compres, ponle venta 4 céntimos arriba, en un salto puedes ganar para pipas.


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Yo esperaría a que la vela confirmara por encima de los 9180. Si cierra por debajo, esto se hunde.




Déjese de velas... yo quiero mis plusvalias... :



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 May 2009)

hazle caso que hoy puede ser el dia del castañazo


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> hazle caso que hoy puede ser el dia del castañazo




Gracias por los consejos hamijos... 


Pero no me meto largo ni jarto de vino... lo que me jode es no haberme puesto corto el lunes... 



Saludos


----------



## percebo (13 May 2009)

Vuelvo a intentarlo... otro largo a ver..... amigo americano en ti confio.


----------



## javso (13 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dentro de ANA con 500accs en 84,65€



Te habías puesto stops?

A las 13:33 - 82,75 EUR. Menudo piñazo.


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

No, el psicologico de los 81,00€


----------



## Wataru_ (13 May 2009)

Pues el amigo americano viene con los futuros cargadito de ROJO, además en el pre-market de Faz, (acción para short) viene subiendo fuerte.

Está claro que hay que arriesgarse para sacarle 4 duros a esta mierda sin la información que manejan los leoncios, pero cuidadito, aunque a ti no hace falta que te diga nada, ya eres "perro" viejo en esto. 

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

*Otro arreón... *:


-1,36%



Saludos


----------



## percebo (13 May 2009)

Hoy o triunfo o muerte.... 4 largos en 2361 stop en 2348. La suerte esta echada, me voy a casa a comer que curro de tarde, a ver que me encuentro.


----------



## Claca (13 May 2009)

_¿Hueles eso? ¿Lo hueles muchacho? Es guano hijo. Nada en el mundo huele así. ¡Me encanta el olor a guano por la mañana! 

Un día vendimos un índice entero durante 12 horas. Cuando todo acabó, compré. No encontramos ni una gacela. Ni una sola acción en manos de esos jodidos particulares. ¡Ese olor, ese olor a papel barato! Olía a... plusvalías. 

Algún día esta crisis terminará_


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

ACCIONA, siempre recupera.... o .... eso espero!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2009)

Pillado en bbva se veia venir...


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2009)

Pues mis ABG y mis ENG aun siguen en verde, verde muy pálido pero verde al fin y al cabo


----------



## Wataru_ (13 May 2009)

* A las 14.30:

-Ventas al por menor de abril.

Dato previo: -1,2%. Previsión: -0,1%.

Ojo con este dato... ya he leído por ahí que no va a ser tan optimista como esperan. Voy a estar pendiente... si sale bueno cierro los cortos, si sale malo me pondré contento ^___^!


----------



## Bayne (13 May 2009)

SAN a punto de perder los 7, ¿a dónde se puede ir si lo confirma? 6.40? 6.00?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 May 2009)

¿si cerramos hoy por debajo de 9100 podriamos dar el rebote por concluido?¿que opinais?


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> SAN a punto de perder los 7, ¿a dónde se puede ir si lo confirma? 6.40? 6.00?



Antes a tocado los 6,98... Qué lástima no haber puesto los cortos más arriba... :o



Saludos


----------



## carvil (13 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> * A las 14.30:
> 
> -Ventas al por menor de abril.
> 
> ...



Exacto 

Salu2


----------



## chameleon (13 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> ¿si cerramos hoy por debajo de 9100 podriamos dar el rebote por concluido?¿que opinais?




yo diría por debajo de 9200 que es donde hemos rebotado dos veces

cortos, 15,39 en REP y 3.39 IBR


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> ¿si cerramos hoy por debajo de 9100 podriamos dar el rebote por concluido?¿que opinais?



El mínimo de la semana pasada está en 8852, creo que si perforamos ese nivel deberíamos empezar a preocuparnos.


----------



## Claca (13 May 2009)

Se está confirmando un doble techo en 9450 entonces? Tiene gracia porque en la porra de este mes dije que este punto no lo pasaríamos.



> Claca vota bajista en la encuesta. 9450 como mucho y hostión del 15. Suerte a todos!



Estas cosas no suelo acertarlas... Pepon debe estar preparando la pasta.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 May 2009)

probare otro largo en 9100 si llega,a ver si recupero algo de lo perdido o ya me voy a currar calentito


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

No es mañana cuando TL5 entrega su div?


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2009)

El movimiento que ha hecho el Stoxx entre las 13:00 y las 14:00 ha sido más falso que Judas, extremo de dolor para los largos y nada más, esta tarde deberíamos volver a subir hasta el final de la semana.


----------



## javso (13 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No es mañana cuando TL5 entrega su div?



Es mañana, si. 87 cents por acción, no está nada mal.


----------



## Speculo (13 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El movimiento que ha hecho el Stoxx entre las 13:00 y las 14:00 ha sido más falso que Judas, extremo de dolor para los largos y nada más, esta tarde deberíamos volver a subir hasta el final de la semana.



Por aportar diferentes puntos de vista:

La caída en Europa está confirmada. En USA también van a corregir. Y mañana todo seguirá el mismo camino.

Y añado: Espero con el anzuelo a Ferrovial en los 24,00 para entrar otra vez largo.


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

No vendo ACCIONA, si recorta +... amplio posiciones... los leoncios pueden buscar en otro lugar!


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Por aportar diferentes puntos de vista:
> 
> La caída en Europa está confirmada. En USA también van a corregir. Y mañana todo seguirá el mismo camino.
> 
> Y añado: Espero con el anzuelo a Ferrovial en los 24,00 para entrar otra vez largo.



Sip... hoy ya se ha ido el tren... 


-2,27%


Saludos


----------



## Speculo (13 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Sip... hoy ya se ha ido el tren...
> 
> 
> -2,27%
> ...



No se ha ido, tu tranquilo. Si te quieres subir, ahora viene una oportunidad.

Puesta orden de compra en BBVA a 8,20 . A ver si llega.


----------



## percebo (13 May 2009)

Mi madre vaya cagada de dia, mejor vamonos a comer....


----------



## Caída a Plomo (13 May 2009)

*Sell in May and go away* 

*Guano has come *


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No se ha ido, tu tranquilo. Si te quieres subir, ahora viene una oportunidad.
> 
> Puesta orden de compra en BBVA a 8,20 . A ver si llega.




Ale... primera orden en CFDs


Compra BBVA a 8,18... No me quiero poner el Nelson yo solo... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (13 May 2009)

Lo del BBVA es para el ultra-cortísimo plazo


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Lo del BBVA es para el ultra-cortísimo plazo




Hasta mañana máximo... :


Gato muerto lo llaman... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (13 May 2009)

largo en 9070 a ver si el apocalipsis no va a ser hoy


----------



## Alexandros (13 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ale... primera orden en CFDs
> 
> 
> Compra BBVA a 8,18... No me quiero poner el Nelson yo solo...
> ...




Cuidado con tu bautismo de fuego Nelson. Espera que este claro el recorte de perdidas. Parece que ya están calando bayonetas... 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qfvCjLgbpy0&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qfvCjLgbpy0&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​

Petroleo rozando los 60$, el dolar cayendo, GM casi penny stock etc. A ver cuanto duran los animos del yanosestamosrecuperandoismo.


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Cuidado con tu bautismo de fuego Nelson. Espera que este claro el recorte de perdidas. Parece que ya están calando bayonetas...
> 
> 
> Petroleo rozando los 60$, el dolar cayendo, GM casi penny stock etc. A ver cuanto duran los animos del yanosestamosrecuperandoismo.




No va a entrar... yo lo que quiero es ponerme corto más arriba... :o



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (13 May 2009)

Yo que tu ... en cuanto pilles un rebotillo, vendía . ¿Quién nos dice que hoy no va haber un castañazo?.

Suerte de todas


----------



## awai (13 May 2009)

Esto de ponerse a corto es divertido 
Gracias a todos los que me aconsejaron CFD ^_^


----------



## Speculo (13 May 2009)

El valor no ha llegado a 8,20. Si llega a 8,18 esto es el apocalipsis .


----------



## shamus (13 May 2009)

Me cago en dios!.

Me he metido en mi cuenta de interdin y he descubierto que tenia 2 ordenes de compra que no sabia que tenia y que me han saltado en los 2 ultimos dias que no miraba estos temas. Las he cerrado ya que no creo que el ibex vaya a subir a corto plazo. Encima para que mañana rebote , pero no tengo la paciencia para comprobarlo. 358 euros a tomar porculo.

Me voy a asegurar de que no tenga ninguna orden mas por ahi y despues a tomar porculo los futuros. Me vuelvo a las acciones , que me daban menos disgustos.


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

PRISA, está recortando... para quienes crean en las fusiones! -8,xx%


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> El valor no ha llegado a 8,20. Si llega a 8,18 esto es el apocalipsis .



8,21... 


Calla, calla... que aún puedo retirar la orden... 

Edito:


8,19...



Saludos


----------



## Bayne (13 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> El valor no ha llegado a 8,20. Si llega a 8,18 esto es el apocalipsis .



8.19 ahorita mismo 15:08

Edito: ¿qué ha pasado a las 14:30 para que pegara ese bajonazo todo?


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

No se para que lado rezar... pero suerte hamijo... 


Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (13 May 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> 8.19 ahorita mismo 15:08
> 
> Edito: ¿qué ha pasado a las 14:30 para que pegara ese bajonazo todo?



Ya lo puse antes... Ojo... yo de esto ni idea... solo hay que leer mucho. Ventas Minoristas, peor de lo esperado.

Puse que si salía mejor cerraba cortos y si salía peor de lo esperado, sería muuuy feliz, a tope con cortos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 May 2009)

amigos, hoy han dixho uno de los grandes que fuera de la bolsa hasta septiembre


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ya lo puse antes... Ojo... yo de esto ni idea... solo hay que leer mucho. Ventas Minoristas, peor de lo esperado.
> 
> Puse que si salía mejor cerraba cortos y si salía peor de lo esperado, sería muuuy feliz, a tope con cortos.



*Porque más no pueden bajar...* os suena...??? 

Edito:


8,20...


que viene... que viene... 



Saludos


----------



## awai (13 May 2009)

Cierro todo y a currar un rato, no esta nada mal mi inicio en renta4, 85€ de beneficios despues de comisiones y antes de impuestos.

De nuevo, gracias a los que me aconsejasteis


----------



## Wataru_ (13 May 2009)

¿Alguien me podría decir si están saliendo por patas las manos fuertes? o ¿son las Gacelillas?

Please... es importante saberlo. Hoy es un día para saber la tendencia de días posteriores.


----------



## wsleone (13 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> amigos, hoy han dixho uno de los grandes que fuera de la bolsa hasta septiembre




ya estamos ..... "han dixo uno de los grandes ..." ¿Quién? :


----------



## wsleone (13 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Alguien me podría decir si están saliendo por patas las manos fuertes? o ¿son las Gacelillas?
> 
> Please... es importante saberlo. Hoy es un día para saber la tendencia de días posteriores.




+ 10 caracteres

edito: aunque tampoco es mucho de fiar, igual quieren hacer creer las manos fuertes que se retiran y pillan entonces a las gacelillas a contrapie


----------



## Speculo (13 May 2009)

Que abran ya los yanquis que me como las uñas, joder...


----------



## Tupper (13 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Alguien me podría decir si están saliendo por patas las manos fuertes? o ¿son las Gacelillas?



Pero..pero...pero qué pasa? Si todo iba bien, había brotes verdes, todos eran felices...por qué corre la manada?


----------



## Speculo (13 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Alguien me podría decir si están saliendo por patas las manos fuertes? o ¿son las Gacelillas?
> 
> Please... es importante saberlo. Hoy es un día para saber la tendencia de días posteriores.



Mirar ahora ese dato no sirve de nada. Al final del día sí. Si sirviese, ahora mismo ya sabría si estar fuera o dentro ..


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 May 2009)

intereconomia a las 9


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Mirar ahora ese dato no sirve de nada. Al final del día sí. Si sirviese, ahora mismo ya sabría si estar fuera o dentro ..



FER se está desplomando literalmente, espero que te salieras de ella a tiempo y los próximos días va a ser peor.


----------



## Speculo (13 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> FER se está desplomando literalmente, espero que te salieras de ella a tiempo y los próximos días va a ser peor.



Y tan a tiempo. Benditos stops 
Tengo orden a 24,00 pero no me ha entrado.


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

Lástima que no entrera a 8,18... la cancelo y así me voy a comer tranquilo... 



Suerte y saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 May 2009)

Buenas ludópatas... 

Qué lástima que el gap al alza en el Stoxx de esta mañana me hiciera saltar el stop...  pero bueno, no hay que ser avaricioso, las criterias bajan bien... 

En fin, ya os dije que cuando rompiera una de las dos líneas lo haría de forma brusca... yo ahora he abierto un largo en el Stoxx, supongo que iremos a hacer un pull-back...

En fin, suerte a todos, voy a leer el hilo a ver si me pongo al día...

Saludos...


----------



## Bayne (13 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> FER se está desplomando literalmente, espero que te salieras de ella a tiempo y los próximos días va a ser peor.



¿La inflamos a cortos Mulder?


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 May 2009)

bueno, como será imposible pedir algo en las barras de los bares, me voy a por unos litros... 22 pantallas gigantes que nos han puesto en la ciudad, y en la provincia más

hala, ahi les dejo, que será un fieston

y eso que no me gusta el futbol


----------



## jcfdez (13 May 2009)

Puede ser momento de largos si no pierde esta zona el ibx


----------



## Speculo (13 May 2009)

Fuera de BBVA a 8,32. El objetivo estaba en 8,30 pero ha fluctuado tan rápido que me las han pasado a 8,32 por la orden a mercado.. Creo...

Que baje ya todo lo que quiera.


----------



## Wataru_ (13 May 2009)

Yo he cerrado en USA, tenía bastantes plusvalías y hay que asegurarlas... recompraré si baja más.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2009)

Vaya jornada vendi sobre las 2 las BBV que tenia a 8,30 me puse corto en 8,3 y cerre el corto en 8,21 he dilapido hoy todas las ganancias de dias atras


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> ¿La inflamos a cortos Mulder?



Yo le iba a arrear cortos hoy, pero a pesar de todo aun está muy alcista y no me gusta para cortos, hay que dejar que caiga un poco más para que se ponga a tiro de verdad. De lo contrario podría bajar pero repuntar de nuevo rápidamente a la más mínima noticia positiva.

De todas formas hoy y mañana espero que acabe en rojo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2009)

Me da a mi que bajamos otra vez...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2009)

Hay una posicion de compra de mas de 20000 en gamesa a 14...apolo o un valiente que se meta...


----------



## Wataru_ (13 May 2009)

Mierda!! He tenido un fallo de Novato a más no poder... he vendido en USA contando con esa pasta para operar.. y hasta 3 días después no me dejan : Buuuuahhhh!

Me han echo una faena... me voy a perder parte de Guano.

Edito: Hay una posición de compra en Sacyr con 30 mil... casi 270 mil euros... será el cuidador... o algún colgado.


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2009)

DP, si aun sigues manteniendo las ENG, hoy no deberían rebasar hacia abajo el nivel de 12.70, yo las sigo aguantando con un stop bastante más lejano, pero me están empezando a preocupar.

edito: pongo 12.70 donde dije 18.70


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2009)

Mirando en varios valores se ven fuertes posiciones de compra a los minimos de hoy....
Que alguien confirme si las agencias acumulan o sueltan papel


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

Las 416acc de ENG las coloque está mañana a 13,41€ unos minutos + tarde tocaron los 13,45€ 

y hace unos minutos he comprado de nuevo en 13.99€


----------



## Bayne (13 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Fuera de BBVA a 8,32. El objetivo estaba en 8,30 pero ha fluctuado tan rápido que me las han pasado a 8,32 por la orden a mercado.. Creo...
> Que baje ya todo lo que quiera.



Enhorabuena por la jugada, ha sido hasta estéticamente bella...


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

Tambien llevo unas PRISA -3000acs- a 2,67€ para especular....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2009)

Dentro de iberdrola a 5,96


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Dentro de iberdrola a 5,96



¿Corto o largo?


----------



## jcfdez (13 May 2009)

pinta largo, leñe! mientras no pierda mínimos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Corto o largo?



Largooooo a ver que pasa,me da que cerramos en minimos y mañana el gacelerio vende a saco por la mañana....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 May 2009)

Vendí las CRI, 2.98 -> 2.91
Vuelvo a comprar en 2.91...

Saludos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Largooooo a ver que pasa,me da que cerramos en minimos y mañana el gacelerio vende a saco por la mañana....



Y con esas convicciones tan ferreas...no hubiera sido mejor esperar a que venda el gacelerio mañana por la mañana?


----------



## rosonero (13 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *ACTIVADO...*
> 
> ¿Qué hay de lo mio señoreh...? :
> 
> Saludos



No podía ser de otra manera el Guano ha esperado al Certificador Oficial 

Por mi parte hace unas horitas escribía:


> Dentro de Acciona a 84.70 x 100 y dentro de Telefónica a 14.99 x 500. Esperemos que el nivel al que estamos aguante y repunte. Eso sí, ahora mismo ajusto unos stops por si las flyes.



Y tan feliz salí a comer fuera, menos mal que puse un stops ceñiditos porque _p'averse matao_


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 16:48; -2,98%

8992,60 puntos




Hagan juego señoreh... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Largooooo a ver que pasa,me da que cerramos en minimos y mañana el gacelerio vende a saco por la mañana....



Yo tenía intención de entrar corto en 6.04, pero se me ha escapado.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y con esas convicciones tan ferreas...no hubiera sido mejor esperar a que venda el gaceleria mañana por la mañana?



De momento espero,los bancos tienen muy mala pinta a mi que cierran en minimos,al menos bbva a 8,10 y san en 6,8


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo tenía intención de entrar corto en 6.04, pero se me ha escapado.



Iberdrola ya no esta para cortos,mejor a los banquitos me dan mas juego para cortos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 May 2009)

Percebo, ya tenemos cerrado el gap en el stoxx del día 30/04... las cosas poco a poco vuelven a su cauce... 

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (13 May 2009)

¡Qué emoción! ¿ Perderemos los 9000 mil ?

¡Por dios! ¡Qué alguien avise a Pepon que le vuelan los millones!


----------



## wsleone (13 May 2009)

Banco Sabadell, coloca 750 millones de deuda sin aval
Redacción - Miércoles, 13 de Mayo Enviar artí*culo por Email Imprimir artí*culo 
El banco catalán ha comunicado a la CNMV la colocación de una emisión de deuda, “sin el aval del Estado”, por importe de 750 millones de euros. El precio fue de 240 puntos básicos sobre el índice de referencia para las emisiones a tipo fijo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2009)

Tocados los 9mil y yo dentro largo,si es que no aprendo....


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

Ferrovial -7%

23,90€




Saludos


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (13 May 2009)

que dices, es que no ves los brotes ::::: 

lo que pasa que no son verdes, mas bien son brotes de rosas, pero sin las rosas, solo las espinas amenazantes


----------



## chameleon (13 May 2009)

tienen mucha pasta fresca, han estado vendiendo a las gacelillas y ahora tienen mucha capacidad de maniobra. cada soporte lo van a pelear como sea

creo que llegamos a 8400 fácil, aparte de los 9000 es el único soporte que veo


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tocados los 9mil y yo dentro largo,si es que no aprendo....



Si es que haces como yo...piensas una cosa y luego haces otra (lo cual me ha costado palmar esta mañana y el retiro para unos cuantos años)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2009)

Pepon por dios manifiestate,no dejes que esto se caigaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Pepon por dios manifiestate,no dejes que esto se caigaaaaaaaaa



Con 5 millones de € estara de fiestorro ahora,no creo que este con ganas de ir levantando indices


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si es que haces como yo...piensas una cosa y luego haces otra (lo cual me ha costado palmar esta mañana y el retiro para unos cuantos años)



Yo ahora si veo que baja vendo,no me quedo pillado,algo voy avanzando,si fuera como antes estaria pilladisimo,al menos pierdo menos


----------



## Wataru_ (13 May 2009)

Si.. y OHL casi igual ... un 6.5% y la mía que estoy en Sacyr no baja la muy... sino hay señoritas delante (puta).

Pero vamos... perder hoy los 9 mil es demasiado, los yankis no están perdiendo tanto.


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2009)

Pues yo ya he ajustado stops que esto no lo veo claro para largos.


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Si.. y OHL casi igual ... un 6.5% y la mía que estoy en Sacyr no baja la muy... sino hay señoritas delante (puta).
> 
> Pero vamos... perder hoy los 9 mil es demasiado, los yankis no están perdiendo tanto.



Sacyr está demasiado alcista como para meterse corto de momento, hay que esperar a que llegue a niveles críticos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2009)

DP sigues dentro de acciona?

Me he metido a 80 a ver que pasa


----------



## Speculo (13 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo ya he ajustado stops que esto no lo veo claro para largos.



¿No decías que íbamos a subir??? Vaya caso que le haces al sistema. Así no puede ser. Disciplina ante todo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 May 2009)

Que barbaridad,como estan las recogepelotas del tenis (ya me ciño al tema,ya)


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

Si, voy a comprar en subasta... no me apetece regalar +2000,00€... mantengo hasta que venga el viento favorable.

Llevo buenas plusvalias acumuladas... me arriesgo a que se vaya a 75,00€


----------



## Wataru_ (13 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Sacyr está demasiado alcista como para meterse corto de momento, hay que esperar a que llegue a niveles críticos.



`___´ Juas tarde... pero vamos solo llevo 2500, así que paciencia. Esta no la suelto tan rápido.


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 17:00; -3,06%

8985,60 puntos



Vamos.... aguanta ese 3%...



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2009)

Fuera de ABG, me ha saltado el stop al final, mejor fuera que perdiendo más.

Aunque ya me conozco bien y ahora tocará girarse supongo.


----------



## Bayne (13 May 2009)

Hoy tengo ganas de sensaciones fuertes, me quiero quedar vendido esta tarde para mañana comprar, ¿alguna sugerencia arriesgada?


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Hoy tengo ganas de sensaciones fuertes, me quiero quedar vendido esta tarde para mañana comprar, *¿alguna sugerencia arriesgada?*




*Apuesta por el athletic... *:o




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

Subasta en prisa!


----------



## rosonero (13 May 2009)

MIEEERDAAAAAAAAAA!!!!! Me acabo de acordar del maldito juego de bolsa virtual, sí hombre, aquel en el que iba de los 10 primeros con un 18% de plusvalías. Ya no salgo ni en la lista je je je


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

LONDRES -La oferta presentada por el consorcio de Lysander Gatwick Investment Group para comprar el aeropuerto británico de Gatwick ha sido rechazada, dijo el miércoles una fuente cercana a la operación. 

"Lysander infravaloró significativamente el aeropuerto de Gatwick Airport y por eso ha sido eliminado del proceso", dijo la fuente. 

El consorcio Lysander integra al fondo de infraestructuras de Citigroup (C), a Vancouver Airport y a John Hancock Life Insurance Co. 

La fuente indicó que a BAA, controlado por el grupo español Ferrovial SA (FER.MC), también le preocupaba la viabilidad de la oferta de Lysander. Agregó que aún quedan dos ofertas en el proceso. 

Página web: www.baa.com; 
Grupo Ferrovial


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Hoy tengo ganas de sensaciones fuertes, me quiero quedar vendido esta tarde para mañana comprar, ¿alguna sugerencia arriesgada?



Gamesa,ACS,Gas Natural y por supuesto nuestros amigos los banquitos


----------



## Speculo (13 May 2009)

Y toda la patulea de analistas de las radios y las televisiones diciendo que Iberia estaba para caer en picado y miradla, en verde fosforito. Como para hacer caso a la panda esta. Qué poca vergüenza.


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Gamesa,ACS,Gas Natural y por supuesto nuestros amigos los banquitos



Muy bien..., pero aquí no se pone corto ni dios... :


Saludos


----------



## rosonero (13 May 2009)

Donde esta Percebo para analizar esta caída dentro de la teoría de la CONSPULACIÓN (conspiración + manipulación). :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2009)

Al san le veo maduro maduro,estan soltando papel a saco


----------



## chudire (13 May 2009)

oooohhh... un poco de guanazo o que?
De acuerdo con Pepón eso es porque la gente se ha estado poniendo a largo. Actúa contra corriente maderfoker!

Buenas tardes, hoy he estado missing!


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 May 2009)

chudire dijo:


> oooohhh... un poco de guanazo o que?
> De acuerdo con Pepón eso es porque la gente se ha estado poniendo a largo. Actúa contra corriente *maderfoker!*
> 
> Buenas tardes, hoy he estado missing!



Exquisita pronunciacion


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (13 May 2009)

como que subastan prisa??????


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

Jejeje! Subasta de volatilidad!


----------



## Speculo (13 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Muy bien..., pero aquí no se pone corto ni dios... :
> 
> 
> Saludos



Yo me pongo corto mañana, cuando se corrija la caída. 
Hoy está todo muy barato ya y era día para hacer cosas como las del BBVA de antes.


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

Voy palmando pasta en el ibex, menos en VERTICE360º MC.


----------



## Wataru_ (13 May 2009)

Yo por si acaso... voy a poner precio para la subasta. Sin ser demasiado ambicioso... por si acaso, plusvalías para la saca. Si el día acaba bien con los americanos, mañana castañazo en la apertura, pero como no me fío...

Un saludo y ya hasta mañana.

Please Speculo, acuérdate de lo de las manos fuertes y demás al cierre ^__^


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

GM, ha tocado el penny -1.00USD- la veremos hoy a 0.89USD ???


----------



## Riviera (13 May 2009)

Ufff,dilema.Entre corto en ing el viernes en 8,25 y anda por los 6,88.Bendito dilema,creo que me quedare hoy vendido


----------



## rosonero (13 May 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Ufff,dilema.Entre corto en ing el viernes en 8,25 y anda por los 6,88.Bendito dilema,creo que me quedare hoy vendido



Que cabrooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnn  Dales fuerte que ya no dan ni un rábano por los depósitos.


----------



## Claca (13 May 2009)

Se salvan los 9.000. Hay que dejar un poco de margen para la esperanza de modo que entre el dinero.


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

PRISA ha cerrado muy bien, en 2,76€ ... dentro en 2.67eur

He ampliado mi posición en ACCIONA, a 80,00€


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2009)

Al final compre san en subasta a 6,84,junto con iberdrola a 5,95 y Acciona a 80.
Espero que los gringos recuperen un poco y mañana recupere algo.


----------



## Wataru_ (13 May 2009)

Pfff ... que cabrones... puse venta en 8.99 en Sacyr y ha cerrado a 9.00 si es que son unos perros...

Cierre en 9000.60 Como controlan ¿en? Son unos magos maquillando. los 8999 quedan feísimos para las noticias.


----------



## rosonero (13 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Al final compre san en subasta a 6,84,junto con iberdrola a 5,95 y Acciona a 80.
> Espero que los gringos recuperen un poco y mañana recupere algo.



Yo lo hice ayer con GAMESA y me salió bien, vendí en la primera hora de la mañana. Hoy, aunque estoy en total liquidez, no me he vuelto a atrever, deamasiadas emociones fuertes :o

Suerte.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Al final compre san en subasta a 6,84,junto con iberdrola a 5,95 y Acciona a 80.
> Espero que los gringos recuperen un poco y mañana recupere algo.



El caso es que los cfd's estos de IgMarkets ya marcan -30 puntos para mañana...

-22...en fin,me voy a la calle a llorar un poco por las perdidas del dia.Que se de bien la cosa para mañana


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El caso es que los cfd's estos de IgMarkets ya marcan -30 puntos para mañana...



A ver como cierra hoy USA... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A ver como cierra hoy USA...
> 
> Saludos



Mi voto es que a partir de ahora sube... y que gana el Barça, of course! 

Saludos....


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

Mañana GAP alcista -AKA- PEPON26+1,69%


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2009)

Según veo al Stoxx tenemos que llegar al 2300 para tener un rebote serio, hasta que no llegue ahí a seguir bajando, no queda otra.

edito: y mucho ojo, que como lo pase claramente hacia abajo, entonces volveremos a las bajadas diarias del 5%.


----------



## Riviera (13 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Según veo al Stoxx tenemos que llegar al 2300 para tener un rebote serio, hasta que no llegue ahí a seguir bajando, no queda otra.
> 
> edito: y mucho ojo, que como lo pase claramente hacia abajo, entonces volveremos a las bajadas diarias del 5%.



Si,yo tambien creo que hasta los 860 del sp minimo tiene recorrido y ahi dios dira,apostaria por los maravillosos 1000 y pico.


----------



## chollero (13 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Según veo al Stoxx tenemos que llegar al 2300 para tener un rebote serio, hasta que no llegue ahí a seguir bajando, no queda otra.
> 
> edito: y mucho ojo, que como lo pase claramente hacia abajo, entonces volveremos a las bajadas diarias del 5%.




en ocasiones ves soportes?

saludos


----------



## Speculo (13 May 2009)

Repasados los datos de lo que ha pasado hoy en nuestro querido Ibex, hay que decir que han empezado a verse ventas importantes de manos fuertes en algunos valores, cosa que no sucedía desde mediados de abril. Es de suponer que mañana lo sigan haciendo.
En general, se ve que los cuidadores han metido mano y han evitado la quema de muchos valores, sobre todo grandes bancos y también que se ha producido espantada general de manos débiles.

Por ejemplo, entre los valores que hoy han tenido una descarga importante por parte de las manos fuertes pueden encontrarse FER, ENG (muy fuerte), OHL, ITX (ventas fuertes con las manos débiles sin enterarse de la jugada), GAM (donde llevan soltando toda la semana), BKT (todo girado a la baja, valor muy muy débil).

En el resto de valores se observa una venta masiva de manos débiles y compra al nivel de toda esta semana por parte de las manos fuertes, que coincide con lo que he comentado de los cuidadores. En los valores menos castigados, hay equilibrio comprador/vendedor, aunque se haya bajado de forma general.

Así que tenemos los indicadores girados a la baja en bastantes valores y sólo resta esperar a mañana para la confirmación, pero la vela que se dejan hoy casi todos es para pensar el haberse quedado hoy comprado.

De valores que yo veo ya confirmados para posicionarse a la baja y para discutir aquí por si es buena idea ir poniéndose ya corto en ellos o esperar a ver qué hace el Ibex, veo a *ELE*, *CRI*, *ABE*, *GAM*, *FCC *y puede que *CIN*. 

Espero comentarios de la jugada.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Repasados los datos de lo que ha pasado hoy en nuestro querido Ibex, hay que decir que han empezado a verse ventas importantes de manos fuertes en algunos valores, cosa que no sucedía desde mediados de abril. Es de suponer que mañana lo sigan haciendo.
> En general, se ve que los cuidadores han metido mano y han evitado la quema de muchos valores, sobre todo grandes bancos y también que se ha producido espantada general de manos débiles.
> 
> Por ejemplo, entre los valores que hoy han tenido una descarga importante por parte de las manos fuertes pueden encontrarse FER, ENG (muy fuerte), OHL, ITX (ventas fuertes con las manos débiles sin enterarse de la jugada), GAM (donde llevan soltando toda la semana), BKT (todo girado a la baja, valor muy muy débil).
> ...



De los valores que sigo yo de los que dices para ponerse corto sin duda Cintra y Gamesa seran de las que mas sufran cuando esto se venga abajo,Endesa es un valor muy raro va a su bola y negocia muy poco con lo que se manipula con extrema facilidad.
Tambien veo carne de cortos a SAN,BBVA y Popular.
Otros valores que se pueden pegar un buen ostion son Gas Natural,Mapfre e IBR


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 May 2009)

Speculo yo a Criteria le veo cortos a saco si pierde mañana el 2.78 más o menos, perdería la directriz alcista de todo este rebote.

Por cierto, no se como no me he fijado antes, el Stoxx ha hecho un HCH de libro, encima rompiendo a la vez que rompía la directriz alcista de todo este rebote... en fin el objetivo (en CFD's de igmarkets) es sobre los 2306 puntos, ahora está sobre los 2350, aunque podría hacer un pull-back sobre los 2400 que es lo que yo esperaba esta tarde...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 May 2009)

Complementando:
Para el corto plazo compraría IBERDROLA (Desde ahora a 6,2x€)
Para el medio largo plazo vendería IBERDROLA... (6,2x€)



Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (13 May 2009)

Gracias por la info Speculo, Mañana si el cierre de los Yankis no lo impide va a ser un Espectacular día para los cortos.

 ¿Me puedes mirar Sacyr? Es que he estado poco y a saltos... y apenas he visto nada.

Un saludo


----------



## awai (13 May 2009)

Creo que mañana abriré un corto a una acción que me ha dado mucho dinero ultimamente.... SAN


----------



## Gamu (13 May 2009)

joer, se va uno por ahi, y le preparan un guarrazo de 2,9 %!!!

Menos mal que solo estaba dentro de tef... pero si hubiera vendido antes de irme.... porca miseria!!!

A ver si mañana recuperamos algo.


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2009)

Señores!

Yo mañana no entraría largo en Iberdrola ni jarto de vino, lleva encima todas las señales que me indican guanazo para mañana:

- Envolvente bajista en diario.
- Tendencia alcista demasiado lateral como para subir fuerte.
- *Punto de reacción previsto para hoy* (miren mi comentario a Speculo sobre FER de esta mañana)
- Acaba de superar el canal bajista semanal justo cuando los índices se van al guano.

Yo hoy buscaba cortos y este valor se me escapó a 6.09, si mañana sube un poco intentaré entrar corto en ese nivel, aunque dudo mucho que llegue.


----------



## carloszorro (13 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> joer, se va uno por ahi, y le preparan un guarrazo de 2,9 %!!!
> 
> Menos mal que solo estaba dentro de tef... pero si hubiera vendido antes de irme.... porca miseria!!!
> 
> A ver si mañana recuperamos algo.



telefonica es bajista mientras no supere la resistencia


----------



## Speculo (13 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Gracias por la info Speculo, Mañana si el cierre de los Yankis no lo impide va a ser un Espectacular día para los cortos.
> 
> ¿Me puedes mirar Sacyr? Es que he estado poco y a saltos... y apenas he visto nada.
> 
> Un saludo



No se han visto movimientos bruscos hoy en Sacyr, ni en todo el mes de mayo. Se nota la venta, como en todos los valores, pero no ha salido nadie espantado del valor. 
Mis indicadores se giran levemente a la baja aunque no es preocupante. Si los mercados caen, Sacyr caerá, pero no se la ve con muchas ganas de irse al carajo.

En cuanto a IBE, yo estoy con Mulder. No la pongo como candidata a cortos porque a mí no me lo confirma (por poco) el sistema como a las otras, pero mañana confirmará seguro, como todo el Ibex.

No he mirado el tema de futuros para el vencimiento, pero creo que mañana vamos a caer sin descanso desde primera hora y, dependiendo de qué soportes se vayan perforando, veremos si nos damos la vuelta en algún momento. Mi opinión es que no nos daremos la vuelta. Creo que queda caída para tres o cuatro días, así que a elegir bien el valor y a cruzar los dedos.


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

IBERDROLA, desde que paso la resistencia de los 5,88€ ... el objetivo lo veo en 6,50€


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2009)

Cabrones Iberdrola va parriba k tengo 15k... menuda me espera mañana


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2009)

De todas formas hay que esperar como cierran los yanquis y como se abre mañana,pero creo que llega el verano y solo me voy a poner el pantalon corto


----------



## Depeche (13 May 2009)

Mi consejo es ponerse corto en Acciona y comprar Jazztel entre 0,25-0,27 y esperar para vender por encima de 0,40


----------



## Pepitoria (13 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> IBERDROLA, desde que paso la resistencia de los 5,88€ ... el objetivo lo veo en 6,50€



Opino similar, pero todo se verá en la practica

¿sigues teniendo AZK?, anteayer la acción se fue de rango


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

Las vendi ayer... se me habian olvidado, poco negociado.... venta en 3,55€ pocas plusv.


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

Respecto a ACCIONA, tengo confianza en recuperar los 84,00€ durante la semana...


----------



## crack (13 May 2009)

Depeche dijo:


> Mi consejo es ponerse corto en Acciona y comprar Jazztel entre 0,25-0,27 y esperar para vender por encima de 0,40



:

Puestos a aconsejar, yo aconsejo comprar esas Jaz en 0,19 y venderlas en 0,54... es mucho mejor 

Bueno, y si te pones corto ahora hasta que lleguen a 0,19 ya...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2009)

Kujire como esta la cosa por alli?Se da finalizado el rebote?Guano del bueno?


----------



## Wataru_ (13 May 2009)

Pfff quien sabe como acabará mañana, pero demasiado optimista te veo. Si mañana acaba el día como se espera, dime tu quien se va a quedar comprado el Viernes.

Personalmente mañana voy a tener muy vigilados a los cortos... ajustando los stops, si se da la vuelta vendo a la mínima.

Bueno... mañana ya veremos, de momento los yankis han acabado muy bajistas.


----------



## Kujire (13 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Kujire como esta la cosa por alli?Se da finalizado el rebote?Guano del bueno?



Hola Hannibal estaba escribiendo algo pero no he tenido tiempo para postear hoy te lo dejo por akí, por cierto que día más majo para ponerse la mini y relajarse, ... por cierto ayer os dejaba este post



Kujire dijo:


> Es un proceso normal, acabamos una etapa en la que las entidades fras. tenían un examen, .. los stress-test, eso ya ha pasado, teníamos una especulación en materias primas, petróleo, etc... ahora ya estamos con el siguiente objetivo... el problema es que ahora ya se habla de que GM va a ir a la bancarrota como Chrysler, los datos especulativos pueden mover las bolsas pero llega un momento en que la realidad aparece, el patrón del dolar ha cambiado en estos últimos días, la FED es probable(añado: saquen el "probable" de la fraso) que empiece a comprar bonos de nuevo dado que hay muchos problemas para colocarlos entre otros pbs, los CEOs continúan vendiendo acciones de sus empresas, ampliaciones y diluciones ... y más. Todo esto indica que estamos en los últimos momentos de este rally y que probablemente en las proximas semana veamos una corrección. Esto no quiere decir que vayamos a ver guano mañana ... pero está claro que vamos a hacer cumbre muy pronto ... y que JUNIO se acerca.



... y apareció hoy la realidad ... y el CEO de AIG ha dicho hoy que contempla la "posibilidad" de devolver "algún día" el dinero prestado por lo contribuyentes, que tal como están las cosas no necesita más plata ... pero no descarta pedir alguna ... más tarde jur jur ... y algunos se sorprendían de un dato negativo de ventas en las tiendas jiji es para llorar, con 600.000 parados la mes, con 5.500 ejecuciones hipotecarias a la semana: esperarían que nos fuéranos de compras... no me digan que esto no era previsible

Lo vengo comentando desde hace unos días; la facilidad con que nos ponemos largos es muy peligrosa, cierto que a los cortos los han puesto del revés y medio después de este rally pero eso es lo que se pretendía no? que los cortos perdieran su fé y abrazaran la idea del vergel, del oasis floreciente no? ..


----------



## Kujire (13 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> BKUNA - BankUnited Financial Corporation - Google Finance



DP te acuerdas de lo que te dije ayer de BKUNA - BankUnited Financial Corporation - Google Finance:


> Te has fijado quienes son los directores de este "Cofidis"? ... para mi que le han colocado subprimes en guantánamo a Fidel!! ... me ha pasado un escalofrío ... Un juez les obligó a tener una junta de acctas: ... supongo que para saber contra quién emprender acciones legales ... en el estado de Florida ... "anda cuate aki ay t:mate" ...



... pues -50%BKUNA - BankUnited Financial Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## Wataru_ (13 May 2009)

Como siempre Kujire dices las cosas de una manera que es imposible estar en desacuerdo contigo  .Era muy lógico el dato de las ventas minoristas, aunque tenía mis dudas con la manipulación del dato. Aunque claro USA no es España, al menos allí tienen una mínima decencia. 

Ojo con los cortos al SAN.

El Gorila ha hablado:
El presidente Hugo Chávez dijo el miércoles que su Gobierno está a punto de cerrar un acuerdo con el grupo financiero español Santander para adquirir su filial local, Banco de Venezuela.

El mandatario dijo que el ministro de Finanzas, Alí Rodríguez, está en una reunión con representantes de la firma española para concretar la nacionalización de la entidad, una de las mayores del mercado venezolano. 

No me estrañaría que si mañana están apurados suelten la venta y suba la cotización.


----------



## Kujire (13 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Como siempre Kujire dices las cosas de una manera que es imposible estar en desacuerdo contigo .Era muy lógico el dato de las ventas minoristas, aunque tenía mis dudas con la manipulación del dato. Aunque claro USA no es España, al menos allí tienen una mínima decencia.



Una cosa buena es que aki tienen estadísticas de hasta cuando vamos al baño, cuántas veces y las deposiciones:o que hacemos, pero no te preocupes dentro de poco ya nos soltarán algún otro dato por ahí "mas mejó" y volverá la fiesta (y es más elegante que usar el tippex)

Pero lo mejor de todo es que "SI HAY BROTES VERDES!!!" si si donde? .. pues en la sección de verduras y hortalizas, que estamos en primavera y hay que comer sano sano.... y con fundamento.

Si la gente no es tonta cuando "vota" con el bolsillo van a lo bueno, por cierto (yo compro los tomates de valencia, junto con las naranjas, SOY UNA PATRIOTA!! ... y como no ....los ajos muchos ajos de España.... que no vaya a ser por lo ajos!)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola Hannibal estaba escribiendo algo pero no he tenido tiempo para postear hoy te lo dejo por akí, por cierto que día más majo para ponerse la mini y relajarse, ... por cierto ayer os dejaba este post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les voy a dar vergel mañana yo bien dado jajajajaja la fe en los cortos nunca se pierde,esta vez espero que no me peinen en mi envolvente bajista


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

Bueno... será mejor que empiece a deshojar la margarita para mañana... :o



largo - corto -largo - corto -largo - corto -largo - corto -largo - corto -largo - corto -largo - corto -largo - corto -largo - corto -largo - corto -largo - corto -largo - corto -largo - corto -largo - corto -largo - corto -largo - corto -largo - corto -largo - corto -largo - corto -largo - corto -largo - corto -largo - corto -largo - corto -largo - corto -largo - corto...




Veremos mañana por donde voy... 


Por cierto azku...


*4-1*



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2009)

Kujire... lo del banquito.. estaba previsto... Pump and cruch! ehhehehee!

Mañana es cuando sale al mercado lo nuestro, no?

La competencia... parece que ha recuperado:

GEOY - GeoEye Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

Bankinter amplía su capital un 16,64% para comprar Línea Directa Aseguradora


Salen a 5,35€... Me parece que mañana hará mucho calor... ya saben... 




Saludos


----------



## awai (13 May 2009)

Paliza a los del Bilbao, y mañana caída de nuestro IBEX


----------



## tonuel (13 May 2009)

Ferrovial -7,32%
Gamesa -6,22%
BME -6,03%
Mapfre -5,83%
Cintra -5,82%
OHL -5,35%
B. Santander -5,13%






Esta ronda de sellos la pago yo... 


y a ver si mañana entran algunas de éstas en el POP... 












Saludos


----------



## Tyrelfus (14 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ferrovial -7,32%
> Gamesa -6,22%
> BME -6,03%
> Mapfre -5,83%
> ...



Extrañaba tanto estos certificados!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kujire (14 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... lo del banquito.. estaba previsto... Pump and cruch! ehhehehee!









"me encanta que lo planes salgan bien"


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

Muy buenas especuladores y gente de mal vivir...una preguntilla (que la tendran todos,claro)

Mañana amanece en rojo el ibex,parece claro...la grafica va a ser una de las facilitas? Sin curvas raras y esas cosas...en sentido descendente.Va a caer si o si al final del dia? (obviamente no tengo ganas de pensar )

Por cierto,vaya exhibicion ha dado el barca.Sin el crack Iniesta les han dado un baile de los que hacen epoca,a ver como lo recogen los mercados 


Y ya puestos...me estoy dando cuenta de que estoy fatal...ya no he podido leer los interesantes comentarios tecnicos posteriores 



Kujire dijo:


> Hola Hannibal estaba escribiendo algo pero no he tenido tiempo para postear hoy te lo dejo por akí, por cierto *que día más majo para ponerse la mini y relajarse*, ... por cierto ayer os dejaba este post



En fin,que Dios reparta suerte,que se suele decir...


----------



## Alexandros (14 May 2009)

Va lo cuelgo de nuevo, que ayer borré el mensaje por que la caida no fue digna:



Santiago Seguro como "Ibex 35" (No pierdan ojo a las frases del protagonista de la escena)



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HgAGNjS5Tac&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HgAGNjS5Tac&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## festivaldelhumor (14 May 2009)

joer,pues a mi ayer me dieron con todo lo gordo......3 largos vapuleados -210 points menos mal que solo los abro de 1 en 1 ...a no ser que lo tenga muy claro...para hoy no tengo mucha idea de que puede pasar es probable que toquemos los 8930 nada mas abrir y subir rapidamente y aluego lo que digan los yanquis y recordar cierre semanal por debajo de estos 8930 ...fin del rebote se mire por donde se mire
saludos pinches compadres!

PD:no estaria mal una nueva limpieza de tags,acorde a una nueva etapa ¿NO?


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Empecemos con los cortos... ¿Quien se anima...? :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2009)

Tonuel... espera un poco... lo digo por la subasta. Seguro que hay rebotes... ese es el momento.

Un saludo


Buenos Días , antes que nada... que como siempre, entro a lo bruto ^____^!


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Tonuel... espera un poco... lo digo por la subasta. Seguro que hay rebotes... ese es el momento.
> 
> Un saludo




Si... pero hay que estar atento... las manos fuertes están vendiendo a saco... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

Buenos días.

Puedes comenzar con CRITERIA, los 3,03€ se le han atragantado...


----------



## carvil (14 May 2009)

Buenos dias y buena suerte para hoy


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Puedes comenzar con CRITERIA, los 3,03€ se le han atragantado...



Criteria es de pobres... :


Saludos


----------



## carvil (14 May 2009)

Tonuel puedes probar con el POP


----------



## festivaldelhumor (14 May 2009)

prueba con el san si quieres hasta 6,62 no hay quien le pare


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Tonuel puedes probar con el POP



Lo tengo en la ventana de CFDs preparadito... pero el cabrón no quiere subir y venir con papá tonuel... 



Saludos


----------



## carvil (14 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo tengo en la ventana de CFDs preparadito... pero el cabrón no quiere subir y venir con papá tonuel...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos




Objetivo 5.25-5.30

Salu2


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2009)

A los buenos dias!

Ayer ante el pequeño fallo que tuve con ENG me pasé media tarde comprobando los datos que tenía hasta que cai en la cuenta de que había algo inexacto en ellos mientras los miraba, tengo 3 ristras de datos de ENG y todos me dan resultados diferentes, por ejemplo, en el último año para ENG tengo lo siguiente:

- Yahoo: Máximo anual en 14.6956 el dia 07-01-2009
- Visual chart: Máximo anual en 15.63 el dia 29-12-2008 (aunque hace 15.63 el 07-01-2009)
- Bolsa de Madrid: Máximo anual en 15.90 el dia 29-12-2008 (aunque hace 15.90 el 07-01-2009)

¿como es posible que difieran tanto los datos de un lado a otro? para mi sistema es importante tener datos lo más exactos posible ya que el día del máximo (si hay dos máximos en el mismo precio cuenta el primero porque es el verdadero máximo) es importante para definir un ciclo, el precio es menos importante pero también lo es y en cada sitio da uno diferente.

Me temo que esta es una forma como otra cualquiera de que nos la claven los leoncios, datos inexactos.


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Objetivo 5.25-5.30
> 
> Salu2




Orden de corto en POP a 6,00€... a ver si entra... :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2009)

`___´ y yo Gilipollas de mi, con un buen pico retenido, por la venta de las acciones USA, Buuaahh... prefiero los cfds, na más vender ya tengo el disponible.

Nivel importante hoy en USA, SP500 875 caer, vamos a caer... pero ahí puede haber un buen rebotillo.


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Criteria es de pobres... :



Criteria te permite meter mucho más volumen por el mismo dinero y cada salto de cotización representa más pasta (ganada o perdida) que con acciones a precios más altos.

Por eso es interesante


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

-1%


Veo el tren saliendo de la estación... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

SOS, el arroz se está quemando... 3,79€


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Ejto va p'arriva... anulado el corto en el POP... 



Saludos


----------



## Condor (14 May 2009)

Sony reports $1 billion annual loss-

Cómo van esas tazas de realidad?


----------



## awai (14 May 2009)

Corto al POP a 5,95 me ha entrado y ahora está a 5,98
Quien coño compra eso ^_^


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Corto al POP a 5,95 me ha entrado y ahora está a 5,98
> Quien coño compra eso ^_^



Ya empujo yo... pero un poco más arriba... 



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2009)

Mamonas `__´ no comprar cuando estemos bajando... sino cuando rebotemos. Así no se juega jajaa

OJO! Todo lo digo por envidia... porque yo estoy sin hacer nada Buuahhh


----------



## awai (14 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya empujo yo... pero un poco más arriba...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Quien lo iba a decir, tu gacela y leoncio ^_^


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mamonas `__´ no comprar cuando estemos bajando... sino cuando rebotemos. Así no se juega jajaa
> 
> OJO! Todo lo digo por envidia... porque yo estoy sin hacer nada Buuahhh




Voy a echar unos dados... ahora vuelvo... :



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

Buenos días...
Aquí el que les habla ha tenido a bien meterle un cortito a POP en 6,01.

Vamos a ver cómo se va desarrollando el día y veremos qué más hacemos.


----------



## rosonero (14 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Ayer ante el pequeño fallo que tuve con ENG me pasé media tarde comprobando los datos que tenía hasta que cai en la cuenta de que había algo inexacto en ellos mientras los miraba, tengo 3 ristras de datos de ENG y todos me dan resultados diferentes, por ejemplo, en el último año para ENG tengo lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Una prueba más para la teoría de la CONSPULACIÓN de Percebo.


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Buenos días...
> Aquí el que les habla ha tenido a bien meterle un cortito a POP en 6,01.
> 
> Vamos a ver cómo se va desarrollando el día y veremos qué más hacemos.



Aquí se va a poner corto en el POP hasta el Presi... :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2009)

Señores orden al entrar... que si todos nos ponemos cortos (yo no sniff) en el mismo valor... no dejamos que baje jajaja.

Un saludo y buenas plusvalías.


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

PRISA... ha comenzado a echar a los peq para subir... yo no vendo hasta los 2.9xx€


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Señores orden al entrar... que si todos nos ponemos cortos (yo no sniff) en el mismo valor... no dejamos que baje jajaja.
> 
> Un saludo y buenas plusvalías.



Que sí hombre, que sí, todos vendiendo lo mismo hasta hundirlo...


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Me parece que el único que compra POP es el propio POP... 


Volvámoslo a intentar... :


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

Prisa.. se va hoy a por los 3,00€ -RECOMENDACION DP HF LTD- MANTENER


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2009)

Ayer ya dije que en cuanto el Stoxx llegara a 2300 habría rebote, hoy ha hecho mínimo justo en 2301, no creo que volvamos a estos lugares hasta después del vencimiento de mañana, aunque esto es una opinión personal, claro.


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

VOCENTO, se puede ir + arriba... recomendación - SOBREPONDERAR-


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Otro corto puesto por mi HF... si entra ya os lo cuento... 



No hay que asustar a las gacelas... :





Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

PRISA... es + peligroSA que GAMESA... montaña rusa.


----------



## percebo (14 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Una prueba más para la teoría de la CONSPULACIÓN de Percebo.



Jajajaja, perdona que no te contestara ayer pero andaba muy liado, y solo tuve tiempo para cagarla gloriosamente con mis comentarios (ayer me lucí), de todas maneras si le sirve de consuelo a alguien el primero que palmó pasta ayer fui yo, lo que mas me jode es que me había dado cuenta antes de ayer de que habían inflado el eurostoxx más de 30 puntos con respecto al S&P en el transcurso de la mañana y como gilipollas me pilla largo cuando se cobraron esos puntos ayer a ultima hora de la mañana, en fin de todo se aprende. 

Sobre eso de la teoría tengo que estudiarlo porque creo que lei ayer que pusiste que yo había dicho que es imposible que bajen dos días seguidos (creo que no lo he dicho), de todas maneras no te lo tomes todo lo que digo como una cosa fija, voy cambiando de opinión cual veleta según me parecen ver cosas nuevas, de todas maneras para hoy tengo mi teoría pero despues de la pifia de ayer me la reservo, solo quiero plantear una reflexión, para mi no tiene sentido llegar a un maximo y sobre la marcha hundir los indices, lo lógico sería alcanzar una cota interesante y luego permanecer ahí un tiempo para poder distribuir el dinero, luego lo lógico es que despues de dar una oportunidad a los Ñus (como díce Kujire) a entrar largos desde un punto no muy alto, darles una buena subida para animarlos a mantener el dinero en la bolsa y despues permanecer subiendo poco a poco en un nivel en el que le saquen una buena pasta los leones colocando su papel comprado baratito.

Pero en fin, no me hagais mucho caso, creo que eso pasará, el problema es detectar el timing, yo sigo creyendo que no es la caida buena, al fin y al cabo los americandos solo han caido hasta la resistencia de 880, que es donde estabamos hace solo cuatro días, en europa la leche ha sido peor porque antes de ayer habían inflado los indices, en fin como dice Kujire, buen día para ponerse minifalda y salir a dar un paseo.

Suerte.

PD. Creo que viene ahora mismo un movimiento fuerte (en principio para arriba) pero un movimiento casi seguro. En el eurostoxx claro.


----------



## wsleone (14 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Ayer ante el pequeño fallo que tuve con ENG me pasé media tarde comprobando los datos que tenía hasta que cai en la cuenta de que había algo inexacto en ellos mientras los miraba, tengo 3 ristras de datos de ENG y todos me dan resultados diferentes, por ejemplo, en el último año para ENG tengo lo siguiente:
> 
> ...




¿No te habrás equivocado en algo? : , tanto Yahoo como Bankinter me dan los mismos datos:

29 y 30 de Diciembre 15,90
7 de Enero 15,90


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

tag:


percebo el nuevo discípulo de mulder...




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

TONUEL, guarda esos cortos... DP HF LTD, va con posiciones largas... hoy no hay guano.... Garantizado 100%


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TONUEL, guarda esos cortos... DP HF LTD, va con posiciones largas... hoy no hay guano.... Garantizado 100%



Habia puesto una orden de venta en POP a 6,04€... si entra tampoco pasa nada... 



Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (14 May 2009)

guau TL5 -11%

menuda trampa para osos


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> guau TL5 -11%
> 
> menuda trampa para osos



PEPITORIA, NO es una caída del -11% ...... es por el descuento del DIV... no me seas gacelilla temerosa!


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> guau TL5 -11%
> 
> menuda trampa para osos



Yo lo veo en verde...

:



Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (14 May 2009)

maldito yahoo finanzas

me da sustos de muerte!!


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

Hoy no es el día....

El DJ Eurostoxx 50 abre el jueves con un descenso del 0,7% a 2.340,6 puntos presionado por el sector de recursos básicos, debido a la caída del precio de los metales, y por el financiero. Además, los valores relacionados con el petróleo y el gas bajan por el repliegue del precio del petróleo desde el nivel de US$60 por barril. 

No se esperan datos económicos relevantes el jueves.

"Los precios de producción en EEUU y las peticiones de subsidio por desempleo atraerán parte de la atención por la tarde", señala Kenneth Broux, economista de Lloyds Banking Group. 

Ambos datos se conocerán a las 1230 GMT. (ANT)


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy no es el día....




Si... no tiene pinta... 


¿unos largos...?




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

TUBOS REUNIDOS, se va los 1,9x€


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si... no tiene pinta...
> 
> 
> ¿unos largos...?
> ...



Y0 estoy dentro desde ayer.... el IBEX es muy reconroso.... y quiere recuperar lo que le han quitado.  :


----------



## Samzer (14 May 2009)

¿Solo rumores? Por si acaso ahí va...

*Breaking News: Imminent Big Bank Failure on Overnight Bank Loan Failure*

Jim Willie of the Hat trick Newsletter has just sent an urgent message of a potential imminent big bank failure that would be expected to hit the financial markets hard - message as follows -

just got word from a reliable source with an excellent track record
he calls me every several weeks when he has something very critical to share
he wants me to put the word out and to see what comes back to confirm or add to the story
an extremely large overnight bank transaction loan failed last night, gathering major attention
it started in US west coast, went to Hong Kong, then Singapore, then London
it failed in London, by that is meant no return was given on the overnight loan
he guessed the size was something like $10 to $30 billion
he suspected (without much direct evidence) that it was Citigroup
he believes the failing bank is a London subsidiary for a giant US-based bank
he likened it to a plumbing blockage with extreme backup consequences
he expects a ripple effect to cause shock waves, or a flood of sewage
we wondered if it could have Commercial Paper consequences, since often used in overnights
he has five expert friends watching for specific market reactions, like LIBOR

so be on the lookout
in February, this source said that in May June timeframe, foreign creditors
will put the screws to the US bankers, who are recognized as totally corrupt
foreigner big bankers want to remove some power levers from US control

Breaking News: Imminent Big Bank Failure on Overnight Bank Loan Failure :: The Market Oracle :: Financial Markets Analysis & Forecasting Free Website


----------



## percebo (14 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> tag:
> 
> 
> percebo el nuevo discípulo de mulder...
> ...



Ultimamente estoy dejando pasar unas fantasticas ocasiones para estar con la boca cerrada, se puede hacer un recopilatorio de mis comentarios de ayer en los que me cubro ciertamente de gloria.

Lo mejor, antes de ayer corto en T5 en 8.55 y todavia no me lo explico ayer en un momento de locura las recompré en 8.50, un gran momento de gloria y saber bolsistico.


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2009)

Samzer gracias por el rumor. ¿Más problemas para Citigroup?.
Umm puede ser jodido si es cierto.

Por cierto... al menos yo veo claro que están esperando a ver si esta tarde los yankis rebotan en los 875 o se hunden.

Un saludo

Edito: He vuelto a re-leerlo, ¿Eminente quiebra de Citigroup? Ese rumor si se extiende puede hacer muuucha pupa... Gracias de nuevo... y voy a investigar si se extiende o no...


----------



## awai (14 May 2009)

El corto este me esta haciendo sudar, si es que tenia que estar quieto, el ansia me puede.
Aunque yo pierda dineros como una prosti en cuaresma, creo que esto acabará rojo, quizas no mucho, pero rojo


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

Moda Chinatil:

SHANGHAI --La compañía Mecox Lane, la mayor firma de venta de ropa y accesorios por correo de China, tiene previsto abrir 2.000 tiendas en todo el país en los próximos dos años para competir con marcas como la española Zara -de Industria de Diseño Textil SA (ITX.MC)- o la sueca Hennes & Mauritz AB (HM-B.SK). 

"Nuestro objetivo es crear en China una 'moda rápida' como Zara y H&M", explicó Gu Beichun, director ejecutivo de Mecox Lane, que por ahora sólo cuenta con 200 tiendas en todo el país asiático, recogió el jueves el diario oficial Shanghai Daily. 

Mecox Lane tiene previsto también hacer una fuerte inversión en logística y en estos momentos prepara su salida a bolsa en el índice Nasdaq de Nueva York el próximo año. 

La marca española Zara, con la que Mecox Lane espera competir pronto, cuenta en estos momentos con 23 tiendas en China.


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> El corto este me esta haciendo sudar, si es que tenia que estar quieto, el ansia me puede.
> Aunque yo pierda dineros como una prosti en cuaresma, creo que esto acabará rojo, quizas no mucho, pero rojo



No se preocupe que iré en su ayuda... pero todavia no... 

Estando corto en el POP dormiria a pierna suelta... :



Saludos


----------



## Riviera (14 May 2009)

Claudicó y cierro cortos en ing a 7.15.


----------



## awai (14 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No se preocupe que iré en su ayuda... pero todavia no...
> 
> Estando corto en el POP dormiria a pierna suelta... :
> 
> ...



Lo he cerrado, perdidas... 125€ para que luego los que dicen que no ponemos las perdidas XD
Y ahora a quien le abro algo ? ^_^


Prometo venganza!


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2009)

Riviera... más vale pájaro en mano... De todas, buena operación.

Yo voy a cerrar parte de los cortos en la próxima bajada. A la espera de los datos de las 2:30. Buenos, cierro todo- Malos... a por ellos 

Un saludo
Edito: Por cierto en la Pre de C ... está plana la cosa. Y no me creo que no hayan llegado a sus oídos los rumores.


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

Te comprendo... los cortos son más peligrosos en un mercado alcista... yo los llevaba desde 6.40€ la semana pasada... los tuve que cerrar en 6,40€ y el resto 1000acc en 6,43€ me saltó la orden de compra.

Si los hubiese mantenido hasta ayer.... + 1.200€ plusv... ya llegará el momento.


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> ¿No te habrás equivocado en algo? : , tanto Yahoo como Bankinter me dan los mismos datos:
> 
> 29 y 30 de Diciembre 15,90
> 7 de Enero 15,90



No todas fallan, pero si unas cuantas. Mi programa de gráficos se baja datos de diario de Yahoo y ya me había dado cuenta con anterioridad de que Yahoo tiene muchos valores con los datos algo cambiados, para evitar esto lo que hago de vez en cuando es exportar los datos que me bajo con Visual Chart, además tengo un s-c-r-i-p-t que baja datos de Yahoo cada minuto y alimenta mi programa para poder tener datos cuasi-intradía, lo podría tener mucho mejor montado todavía pero con eso me basta.

Pero que difieran los datos de Yahoo, Visual y la bolsa de Madrid en sus históricos ya me parece escandaloso. En fin, a partir de ahora ire alimentando, una vez al mes o así, mis datos con los de la bolsa de Madrid que deben ser los más exactos porque esa parte es muy importante para dar un pronóstico lo más exacto posible sobre un valor y no hablo solo por mi.


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Lo he cerrado, perdidas... 125€ para que luego los que dicen que no ponemos las perdidas XD
> Y ahora a quien le abro algo ? ^_^
> 
> 
> Prometo venganza!



No pasa nada... esta noche quédate en casa y los recuperas... 











Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (14 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Lo he cerrado, perdidas... 125€ para que luego los que dicen que no ponemos las perdidas XD
> Y ahora a quien le abro algo ? ^_^
> 
> 
> Prometo venganza!



bienvenido al club!


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No se preocupe que iré en su ayuda... pero todavia no...
> 
> Estando corto en el POP dormiria a pierna suelta... :
> 
> ...



Si pones una orden para vender POP más arriba, porque esperas que baje pero quieres vender más caro, y cuando sube te asustas y la quitas, tú me dirás cuándo vas a meter la orden.


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Si pones una orden para vender POP más arriba, porque esperas que baje pero quieres vender más caro, y cuando sube te asustas y la quitas, tú me dirás cuándo vas a meter la orden.



La tenia que haber metido a 6,60... :o

Hoy hasta las 14:30-15:00 no me muevo... :


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Claudicó y cierro cortos en ing a 7.15.



Yo quiero que me digas como lo haces para ponerte corto en ING, prometo hacer lo que me digas punto por punto


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 May 2009)

Tengo la negra,me meti corto en gamesa,me estan dando bien.
Vendi San con perdidas.
Aguanto Acciona y Iberdrola.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (14 May 2009)

corto en 8944


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

Acciona... debe recuperar los 85,00€ de ayer... aunque BSN BI, está vendiendo....


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo quiero que me digas como lo haces para ponerte corto en ING, prometo hacer lo que me digas punto por punto



Ábrete una cuenta con un operador que tenga CDFs extranjeros y que no te engañen con los spreads (IGM). En Renta4 tienes CFDs para ponerte vendido en ING.C todas las veces que quieras. No he trabajado nunca con interdin, pero creo que las comisiones andan a la par o son incluso mejores en Renta4. Y con gráficos


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ábrete una cuenta con un operador que tenga CDFs extranjeros y que no te engañen con los spreads (IGM). En Renta4 tienes CFDs para ponerte vendido en ING.C todas las veces que quieras. No he trabajado nunca con interdin, pero creo que las comisiones andan a la par o son incluso mejores en Renta4. Y con gráficos



Los de Interdin tienen comisiones competitivas en futuros dentro de lo que es el mercado español, pero la verdad es que tengo la sensación de que me atracan con los CFDs.

Menos mal que su mercado de CFDs no es de esos paralelos.

edito: Creí que R4 solo tenía CFDs españoles, creo que voy a abrirme una cuenta algún dia de estos aunque sea para probar.


----------



## wsleone (14 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No todas fallan, pero si unas cuantas. Mi programa de gráficos se baja datos de diario de Yahoo y ya me había dado cuenta con anterioridad de que Yahoo tiene muchos valores con los datos algo cambiados, para evitar esto lo que hago de vez en cuando es exportar los datos que me bajo con Visual Chart, además tengo un s-c-r-i-p-t que baja datos de Yahoo cada minuto y alimenta mi programa para poder tener datos cuasi-intradía, lo podría tener mucho mejor montado todavía pero con eso me basta.
> 
> Pero que difieran los datos de Yahoo, Visual y la bolsa de Madrid en sus históricos ya me parece escandaloso. En fin, a partir de ahora ire alimentando, una vez al mes o así, mis datos con los de la bolsa de Madrid que deben ser los más exactos porque esa parte es muy importante para dar un pronóstico lo más exacto posible sobre un valor y no hablo solo por mi.




Acabo de bajar en excel de Yahoo desde el 29/12 y sigue dando los 15,90 ¿no estarás haciendo referencia a otra columna o un cálculo mal hecho?


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

JBF y CVX llevan 600.000 títulos de POP vendidos hoy.

Que confirme DonPepito pero son dos agencias muy burras que van siempre de la mano en lo que hacen.

Por el otro lado, los bestias de BYM, pero comprando poco.


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> JBF y CVX llevan 600.000 títulos de POP vendidos hoy.
> 
> Que confirme DonPepito pero son dos agencias muy burras que van siempre de la mano en lo que hacen.
> 
> Por el otro lado, los bestias de BYM, pero comprando poco.




*[modo esperando al gato muerto on]*


Vamos bonito...ven con papá... 


*[modo esperando al gato muerto off]*



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

Cortos Powah!

CVX, es una de las habituales.


----------



## Bayne (14 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ábrete una cuenta con un operador que tenga CDFs extranjeros y que no te engañen con los spreads (IGM). En Renta4 tienes CFDs para ponerte vendido en ING.C todas las veces que quieras. No he trabajado nunca con interdin, pero creo que las comisiones andan a la par o son incluso mejores en Renta4. Y con gráficos



En Interdín son trasparentes con el precio del CFD, es igual a la cotización, ¿en renta 4 es igual o tiene algún tipo de horquilla...? Si es así también pensaré en abrirme cuenta con ellos...


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> En Interdín son trasparentes con el precio del CFD, es igual a la cotización, ¿en renta 4 es igual o tiene algún tipo de horquilla...? Si es así también pensaré en abrirme cuenta con ellos...



Es una réplica del mercado, yo me fijo mucho en las posiciones de las colas... y se respetan los turnos. Así que por mi parte bien. Mal la web... que desde que estoy han tenido varias caídas.


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Acabo de bajar en excel de Yahoo desde el 29/12 y sigue dando los 15,90 ¿no estarás haciendo referencia a otra columna o un cálculo mal hecho?



Pues según mi programa eso no es así, por otra parte faltaría saber porque visual chart tambien se desmarca de esos valores...en fin, yo voy a lo seguro, ahora trabajaré con históricos oficiales de la bolsa de Madrid.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (14 May 2009)

cierro cortos a 8895 ...+50 puntos para intentar arreglar el desaguisado de ayer


----------



## Riviera (14 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo quiero que me digas como lo haces para ponerte corto en ING, prometo hacer lo que me digas punto por punto



Es muy sencillo. Primero como ya te han dicho r4.Segundo paso el sistema,que aunaue carece de importancia hay que mantener las formas.El mío es el tiempo en valencia,nuboso cortos,soleado los cerramos.El tercero si que es importante,salte siempre que ganes,parece estupido pero en este punetero circo en tres días todo se da la vuelta.En serio,pensaba y pienso que llegará a los 5.5,pero desgraciadamente soy gacela de manual y hay que tenerlos cuadraos para aguantar tanto


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Es muy sencillo. Primero como ya te han dicho r4.Segundo paso el sistema,que aunaue carece de importancia hay que mantener las formas.El mío es el tiempo en valencia,nuboso cortos,soleado los cerramos.El tercero si que es importante,salte siempre que ganes,parece estupido pero en este punetero circo en tres días todo se da la vuelta.En serio,pensaba y pienso que llegará a los 5.5,pero desgraciadamente soy gacela de manual y hay que tenerlos cuadraos para aguantar tanto



Ummm, aquí en Alicante también está nublado, ¡a ver esos cortos!


----------



## NosTrasladamus (14 May 2009)

Por cierto, excelente artículo:

Blog de Marc Vidal. [es]: ¿POR QUE SUBEN LAS BOLSAS?



> Algunas empresas que estaban sobrevendidas lo estuvieron por unos resultados previstos muy negativos que al final no lo fueron tanto. Esa impresión de que las cosas no están tan mal como nos pensamos ha dado alas a algunas cotizaciones. El problema es que no se atiende que si la previsión de caída en beneficios de una empresa era del -40% y al final ha resultado ser del una tasa negativa del 25, la realidad es que esa empresa está en graves pérdidas por mucho que no sean tan grandes como algunos “analistas” predijeron. Por otra parte, los datos positivos en la economía son el resultado de inyecciones que se deberán de pagar tarde o temprano y que no conllevan una solución estructural sino coyuntural. Y finalmente, la garantía de los bancos centrales de que la bajada histórica y peligrosa de tipos hasta estos niveles casi nulos no será algo puntual sino que la previsión es mantener el precio del dinero al 1% o más bajo incluso cuando la recuperación sea real lo que va a provocar es otra burbuja de consumo aun mayor. El error se volverá a cometer y eso, aunque las bolsas ahora no lo reflejen, ya tendrán tiempo de entrar en pánico.
> 
> Llevo muchos años trabajando en bolsa y se que ahí se apuesta por que las cosas pueden mejorar aunque las noticias digan lo contrario y además es muy habitual que esa actitud acabe dando resultados. Sin embargo la bolsa, los inversores, los banqueros, los gobiernos, los periodistas, los economistas, los docentes y todos los hijos de puta que salen hasta de debajo de las piedras en época electoral, saben que esto es una gran mentira.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2009)

Interesante reseña de Capital Bolsa:



> Desde Market Oracle comentan que ayer recorrió por los mercados un rumor de una caída de una gran banco. El origen viene de Jim Willie y su Hat trick Newsletter, donde se comenta que una fuente confiable le había preguntado sobre una posible gran operación overnight que habría fracasado. El importe se encontraría entre los 10.000 y 30.000 millones de dólares. Las especulaciones apuntaban que este fracaso vendría de una subsidiaria londinense de un gran banco estadounidense.
> 
> El rumor no es nada fiable pero sí que recorrió el mercado una hora antes de que los mercados comenzaran un descenso continuado del 2% en la renta variable europea.


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Interesante reseña de Capital Bolsa:



interesante... si no fuera por el rumor seguiriamos p'arriva... :o



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (14 May 2009)

largo en 8880 objetivo 8930
fuera en 8890 para perder pasta estoy yo hoy +10


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

Fuera del POP a 5,93 y esperándole más arriba para volver a atizarle con otras 5.000 .


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

*Probando FIRMA*


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

Buen día para hacer la goma el de hoy...





Al que no saque hoy para café le meto


----------



## Bayne (14 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Es una réplica del mercado, yo me fijo mucho en las posiciones de las colas... y se respetan los turnos. Así que por mi parte bien. Mal la web... que desde que estoy han tenido varias caídas.



¿Tiene también CFD para índices? es que los futuros/opciones son un coñazo...


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Al que no saque hoy para café le meto




Por aquí veo hoy a mucha gacela que se conforma con café... :




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (14 May 2009)

tacita a tacita.....hasta las 14:30 no nos queda otra


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> ¿Tiene también CFD para índices? es que los futuros/opciones son un coñazo...



No los tiene. Me dijeron que los iban a poner, pero no me dijeron fechas ni si era seguro.


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Por aquí veo hoy a mucha gacela que se conforma con café... :



Yo soy un leoncio  Lo que pasa es que soy pobre :o

Y a ver si le damos ya al botón, que tanto esperar los contratos y ahora nos cagamos a última hora 

(Coincidiendo con la apertura en USA seguramente subamos y se pueden pillar unos buenos cortos en BBVA en el entorno de los 8,40/8,50 para hoy o para mañana. Y el que quiera rizar el rizo, que se meta largo ya y cierre en esos niveles para volver a quedarse vendido.)


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> ¿Tiene también CFD para índices? es que los futuros/opciones son un coñazo...



Por lo menos con los contratos de futuro no te engañan. 
Todo lo que sean contratos por diferencias contra índices es crear mercado y te pueden hacer lo que quieran cuando quieran. 
A no ser que especifiquen claramente, como con las acciones, que los precios se liquidan contra un subyacente concreto. Y en ese caso estaríamos casi en las mismas.


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Y a ver si le damos ya al botón, que tanto esperar los contratos y ahora nos cagamos a última hora
> 
> (Coincidiendo con la apertura en USA seguramente subamos y se pueden pillar unos buenos cortos en BBVA en el entorno de los 8,40/8,50 para hoy o para mañana. Y el que quiera rizar el rizo, que se meta largo ya y cierre en esos niveles para volver a quedarse vendido.




Yo hace un rato puse una orden de compra en el BBVA a 8,05... pero me las quitaron de las manos... se ve que no habia suficiente papel... :o



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Yo soy un leoncio  Lo que pasa es que soy pobre :o



Eso es como cuando Groucho Marx decía aquello de la inteligencia militar


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Buen día para hacer la goma el de hoy...
> 
> Al que no saque hoy para café le meto



Bueno,segun la grafica en principio esta para ponerse corto ipso facto...lo estas haciendo? 

Yo la verdad es que si creo que va a respetar el canal ese de la grafica,pero me siento incapaz de tocar un solo boton...Tonuel style


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2009)

13:17 WAL-MART 
Publica un beneficio por acción del primer trimestre de 0,77 dólares, justo lo esperado. Los ingresos bajan a 94.240 millones de dólares vs 94.940 millones anterior.

Estima un BPA sin extraordinarios para el segundo trimestre del año entre 0,83-0,88 dolares y unas ventas de entre 0% y 3% en tiendas comparables.

Mierda... esto nos podría haber aclarado algo... a seguir esperando


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso es como cuando Groucho Marx decía aquello de la inteligencia militar



No se contradicen, es que la nobleza leoncia, en cuanto los rojos toman el poder, lo pasa muy mal, aunque el instinto nunca se pierde


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Largo en BBVA a 8,07... :

Esto de no darle al botón era de pobres... rueguen por mi alma... 











Saludos


----------



## Bayne (14 May 2009)

Mira que si al final el rumor es verdad...los tenéis como el caballo de Espartero


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Largo en BBVA a 8,07... :
> 
> Esto de no darle al botón era de pobres... rueguen por mi alma...



Tu también te estás convirtiendo rápidamente en discípulo de Apolo


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno,segun la grafica en principio esta para ponerse corto ipso facto...lo estas haciendo?
> 
> Yo la verdad es que si creo que va a respetar el canal ese de la grafica,pero me siento incapaz de tocar un solo boton...Tonuel style



Yo ya he hecho una operación en POP. Esperaba otra subida a la parte alta del canal para ponerme otra vez corto y vender en la parte baja, pero ya no va a dar tiempo. Ahora toca ponerse corto cuando se alcancen máximos junto con la apertura americana o ponerse largo para pillar la subida.

Y es que han cambiado las reglas de repente:





Me voy a hacer unas labores. Cuídenme que las velas no se salgan mucho de la directriz, que luego quiero hacer un par de operaciones.


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tu también te estás convirtiendo rápidamente en discípulo de Apolo



Mañana me lo cuentas... :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2009)

Yo he cerrado el cortillo que tenía en IBE, solo me queda el de Sacyr que me la están dando.

En espera de nuevas news, hay muchísimo que ganar por esperar un poco y poco que perder.

Si salen malos los datos ya no hay excusa para la subida y nos podemos meter a tope de cortos... de lo contrarío yo cierro en perdidas.

Disciplina! Me está costando... pero hay que hacerlo jaja


----------



## festivaldelhumor (14 May 2009)

yo me he quedao dormido en el sofa y no se ha movido ni una decima ,ese es mi ibex !


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> yo me he quedao dormido en el sofa y no se ha movido ni una decima ,ese es mi ibex !



No se vayan todavia... 



Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

Puf...me pongo corto en el ibex y en un pispas recupera sus 30 puntitos...
Creo que yo no he nacido con el gen del inversor :


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Puf...me pongo corto en el ibex y en un pispas recupera sus 30 puntitos...
> Creo que yo no he nacido con el gen del inversor :



Súbase al carro con THF... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (14 May 2009)

largo en 8900 tengo una corazonada de esas que me hunden la cuenta corriente


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> largo en 8900 *tengo una corazonada* de esas que me hunden la cuenta corriente



Seguro que no eres el de tu avatar?


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> largo en 8900 tengo una corazonada de esas que me hunden la cuenta corriente











Saludos :o


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 May 2009)

Guano señoreh
Corto en todo,agarrense las kalandrakas que nos vamos al averno.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Guano señoreh
> Corto en todo,agarrense las kalandrakas que nos vamos al averno.



Dios te oiga...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (14 May 2009)

si fuera el,aqui iba a estar intentandome sacar unas perrillas miseras,estaria talando arboles y haciendo bujeros en el presupuesto


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Guano señoreh
> Corto en todo,agarrense las kalandrakas que nos vamos al averno.



De eso nada... :o


Pero pongo stop loss en BBVA en 8,01€... y si no las plusvalias las recogeríamos mañana... 




Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> si fuera el,aqui iba a estar intentandome sacar unas perrillas miseras,estaria talando arboles y haciendo bujeros en el presupuesto



Es que el tambien tenia una corazonada...(dejo la propaganda de paso)


----------



## chollero (14 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Largo en BBVA a 8,07... :
> 
> Esto de no darle al botón era de pobres... rueguen por mi alma...
> 
> ...


----------



## awai (14 May 2009)

Tengo el corto al san preparado, 10 minutos XD


----------



## jcfdez (14 May 2009)

no queda casi nada para el dato de paro usa...en breve fuertes vaivenes...o no?


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

chollero dijo:


> mañana nos las quitan de las manos? Apolo creando escuela.....




Tiene razón... a 7.99 las BBVA no llegan ni de coña... pero he quitado el stop loss... con un par... :


Mañana cenaré en el Bulli... 




Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

Por cierto,que diferencias significativas hay entre los cfd's y los futuros? Yo estoy comprobando que con estos tambien es muy facil arruinarse,si de eso se trata...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (14 May 2009)

pues si que me ha salido mal la jugada cierro largos con -50


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Tiene razón... a 7.99 las BBVA no llegan ni de coña... pero he quitado el stop loss... con un par... :
> 
> 
> Mañana cenaré en el Bulli...
> ...



Llegaron jijijiji


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Tiene razón... a 7.99 las BBVA no llegan ni de coña... pero he quitado el stop loss... con un par... :
> 
> 
> Mañana cenaré en el Bulli...
> ...



No comas mucho que luego salir a la carrera es jodido...


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Llegaron jijijiji



Estoy dentro... creo que de 7,99 no bajan... :



ApoloCreed dijo:


> No comas mucho que luego salir a la carrera es jodido...




Tranquilo... le pagaré a Ferrán con tus minusvalias... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

Compra IBERDROLA... mejor que un banquito!


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

Puff...mi reino por un Ibex -5% certified...


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Compra IBERDROLA... mejor que un banquito!



Iberdrola es para abueletes que sufren del corazón... :o



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Puff...mi reino por un Ibex -5% certified...



Esos los tengo yo y me los guardo para mañana... 

Las manos fuertes estamos rondando los 8 euros del BBVA... no se preocupen por mi... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

Si quieres aventuras ... vente pá OCNF -NASDAQ- lo vas a pasar muy bien!


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si quieres aventuras ... vente pá OCNF -NASDAQ- lo vas a pasar muy bien!



Lástima que estos de R4 no tengan CFDs americanos... lo íbamos a pasar muy bien... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

Eso no es problema... me mandas tu nomina y en DP HF te abrimos una "vip account" ASAP!


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Eso no es problema... me mandas tu nomina y en DP HF te abrimos una "vip account" ASAP!



OK, envíame tus datos personales y el número de cuenta... 

Me voy a comer... a las 16:00 vuelvo... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

IBEX modo recovering....


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

La leche...y el bote que ha pegado el ibex a cuento de que...?

Demasiados cortos que habia que echar?


----------



## Caída a Plomo (14 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Compra IBERDROLA... mejor que un banquito!



Iberdrola es un gran muermo. Además también se dirige al guano (-2% hoy) A ver si se la pega muy fuerte, anda hacer cortos con ella que igual me animo para comprar muy abajo, que no parece mal la rentabilidad por dividendo y se acerca julio


----------



## festivaldelhumor (14 May 2009)

vaya vaiven,hay lucha a muerte


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> vaya vaiven,hay lucha a muerte



La mia en el momento menos pensado...

Esto del apalancamiento es un invento del demonio...no estoy acostumbrado a estos botes


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2009)

Buenas Tardes ^___^

Deberían cambiar la hora de los datos... la comida la he echo a saltos 

He aumentado los cortos en Sacyr, ¿Por qué? Me huelo que el extremo control que le están haciendo a la acción para que suba es por algo como ... una ampliación de capital. Ya veremos sino la cago.

Por otra parte me mosquea que traten de justificar el aumento del paro previsto por los despidos de Crysler (o como sea xd) que casualidad... que estos parados añadidos no estuvieran "previstos".

Alea iacta est


----------



## festivaldelhumor (14 May 2009)

decidido, corto a 8865


----------



## pecata minuta (14 May 2009)

Buenas!!

He estado estos días sin entrar por aquí y me encuentro el IBEX en 8.900. No se os puede dejar solos, Tonuel la que has liado tú solito...


----------



## Alvin Red (14 May 2009)

Lo habeis leido?

Breaking News: Imminent Big Bank Failure on Overnight Bank Loan Failure :: The Market Oracle :: Financial Markets Analysis & Forecasting Free Website

¿Guano a tope?


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

Ya volví.
Os dije que no me tocárais el canal, no que dejárais el índice en el mismo sitio y en la mitad arriba abajo arriba abajo .. 

Bueno, Ibex en 8880/8900 justo antes de la apertura USA, como yo lo quería.


----------



## jcfdez (14 May 2009)

yo creo que el mercado ya lo tiene descontado...al igual que lo de GM ...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas!!
> 
> He estado estos días sin entrar por aquí y me encuentro el IBEX en 8.900. No se os puede dejar solos, Tonuel la que has liado tú solito...



Vas larga en San????


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2009)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo habeis leido?
> 
> Breaking News: Imminent Big Bank Failure on Overnight Bank Loan Failure :: The Market Oracle :: Financial Markets Analysis & Forecasting Free Website
> 
> ¿Guano a tope?



Esta mañana lo publico Samzer a primera hora. Desde luego el banco supuestamente afectado "citigroup" en la Pre, no baja mucho.


----------



## Alvin Red (14 May 2009)

Se han volitaizado de 10.000 millones a 30.000 millones de dolares en el aire.

Posible, no se conoce, afectado o causante (?) City.


----------



## MALASPINA (14 May 2009)

*baltic dry index*

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/cbuilder?ticker1=BDIY:IND


Aquí podéis ver el hostión que nos hemos pegado y lo que queda para ver "brotes verdes"


----------



## Alvin Red (14 May 2009)

Sorry, lo acabo de leer ahora en Carpatos, ¿Se sabe algo?


----------



## pecata minuta (14 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vas larga en San????



No, gracias a Diossssssssss, las vendi en 7,30 y acertadamente no volvi a entrar porque notaba guano cerca... Tengo las SOS famosas, que hoy han caido estrepitosamente pero se van recuperando muy bien, de momento las dejo a ver si les gano algo, porque no me interesa ahora mismo comprar nada... ya sabes que yo soy de largos.

Compraré SAN cuando caiga a 4, je je je.


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2009)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Sorry, lo acabo de leer ahora en Carpatos, ¿Se sabe algo?



Nada. Es un rumor, y el periodista dice que no revelará su fuente. Así que... vete tu a saber.

Hay tantos intereses en esto que...


----------



## Tupper (14 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Guano señoreh
> Corto en todo,agarrense las kalandrakas que nos vamos al averno.



Eso, eso, Dios te oiga.


----------



## shamus (14 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> decidido, corto a 8865



Yo que tu casi que esperaria a perforar los 8800 antes de precipitarme.

Creo que el ostion de ayer me ha vuelto prudente xD.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

MALASPINA dijo:


> Bloomberg.com: Personal Finance
> 
> 
> Aquí podéis ver el hostión que nos hemos pegado y lo que queda para ver "brotes verdes"



Pero...que quieres transmitir exactamente con esa grafica? que la cosa va mejorando? :


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2009)

Yo no es por aguar la fiesta a nadie... pero "creo" que nada más empezar los yankis, tendrán su rebote. Luego... poco a poco... GUANO! Ojo... no hacerme caso que estoy corto jaja.


15:16 RENTA 4 
Insiders - Autocartera

La compañía ha comunicado una posición de autocartera del 0,924% del capital frente al 2,414% que poseía en octubre de 2008.

Estos también creen en el Guano.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (14 May 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Yo que tu casi que esperaria a perforar los 8800 antes de precipitarme.
> 
> Creo que el ostion de ayer me ha vuelto prudente xD.



ayer fue un dia de llantos para muchos...yo los dias que me pongo cabezon me atizan pero bien
saludos


----------



## shamus (14 May 2009)

Yo tambien lo veo asi. esto va a estar lateral/alcista hasta el cierre y despues de eso ya podriamos ver caidas en USA.

Me encantaria equivocarme y que bajaramos de los 8800 antes del cierre , me pondria a corto sin dudarlo.


----------



## shamus (14 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> ayer fue un dia de llantos para muchos...yo los dias que me pongo cabezon me atizan pero bien
> saludos



Mis llantos fueron por melon y por no darme cuenta de que tenia 2 posiciones sin abrir pero con la orden dada. Hace 2 dias entraron y gane 100 puntos sobre el ibex pero ayer perdi eso y otros 150 puntos mas sobre cada orden.

Un error estupido , y menos mal que entre a mirar por curiosidad por el estado del futuro del ibex , que si no me como todo el guano sin saberlo.


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

Apolo ¿Sigues vendido con los futuros?


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Apolo ¿Sigues vendido con los futuros?



si...me temo

Estuve por cerrar todo cuando vi que el señor Gallardon se ponia corto...pero no estaba seguro si lo del sentimiento contrario seria algo tan preciso


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2009)

15:29 ZARDOYA OTIS 
Insiders
Pedro Sainz de Baranda Riva ha comunicado la venta de 11.000 acciones, el pasado 2 de abril, a un precio de 13,38 euros.

Tras esta venta tan solo mantiene en cartera 365 acciones.

Las ratas abandonan el barco...


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

Es que me parece que vamos a máximos ahora mismo ...

Pero ni caso, que es sólo una teoría, no vayas a tomar decisiones por mí.


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Ya estoy aquí... voy reservando mesa para mañana... :



Saludos


----------



## shamus (14 May 2009)

Hombre , tanto como a maximos...

Yo creo que toca correccion gorda. Hasta los 8000 como minimo.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 May 2009)

Que subida tan vertiginosa...


----------



## javso (14 May 2009)

Parriba USA!!!

Los que habeis metido largos hoy vais a sacar tajada


----------



## festivaldelhumor (14 May 2009)

joeeerrr bueno saltada de stops en 8900 -35 points hala me voy a currar con moratones!


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

Joder...es que no damos una...


----------



## Tupper (14 May 2009)

Mierda, subida, joder, no lo esperaba.


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Hombre , tanto como a maximos...
> 
> Yo creo que toca correccion gorda. Hasta los 8000 como minimo.



A máximos de hoy.


----------



## shamus (14 May 2009)

Que habilidad para entrar justo cuando se da la vuelta joder. Mini largo cerrado con -30 puntos. He entrado justo cuando ha empezado a caer y he salido justo cuando a terminado de caer.

Estoy por cerrar mi cuenta con interdin.


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Hoy los americanos tienen ganas de fiesta... ya venderé mañana... :



Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

La verdad es que yo tambien estoy hasta los webos de palmar...:


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Que habilidad para entrar justo cuando se da la vuelta joder. Mini largo cerrado con -30 puntos. He entrado justo cuando ha empezado a caer y he salido justo cuando a terminado de caer.
> 
> Estoy por cerrar mi cuenta con interdin.



Hazlo...estoy convencido de que a la larga no te arrepentiras


----------



## shamus (14 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La verdad es que yo tambien estoy hasta los webos de palmar...:



Yo , entre ayer y hoy he perdido casi todos los beneficios de los ultimos meses. en +151 euros tengo ahora el tema. Los futuros han sido mi perdicion.

Les voy a dar una nueva oportunidad de corto si veo que perfora en las proximas sesiones los 8800 y si no sale bien chapo la cuenta y vuelvo a las acciones normales , que al menos siempre puede uno esperar a que vuelva a subir con el consuelo de los dividendos. Ahi esta mi repsol , que aun no me reporta ganancias , pero anunciando que va a subir el dividendo un 5% mas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

Creo que debo ser el unico paquete en negativo este año (por no hablar de los otros)


----------



## chameleon (14 May 2009)

joer esque ponéis unos stops super ajustados...

al menos poner la parte del canal arriba más un poquito, o la de abajo menos un poquito, osea que salga con alegría


----------



## shamus (14 May 2009)

Es que lo veo caer unos puntos y me da el panico. Poner stops en puntos de resistencia/soporte implica una oscilacion de varios cientos de puntos en la mayoria de los casos. Para mi , una operacion asi es inaceptable.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Creo que debo ser el unico paquete en negativo este año (por no hablar de los otros)



Si te sirve de consuelo +523 eur son mis plusvalías ahora mismo, después de tantas horas de dedicación... no es rentable.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si te sirve de consuelo +523 eur son mis plusvalías ahora mismo, después de tantas horas de dedicación... no es rentable.



Te lo cambio 

-360 € anuales ahora mismo...claro,que con los 3 minis que tengo vendidos esto varia que da gusto...


----------



## javso (14 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Te lo cambio
> 
> -360 € anuales ahora mismo...claro,que con los 3 minis que tengo vendidos esto varia que da gusto...



Hey, eso estaría divertido. ¿Por qué no hacer un ranking de beneficios/pérdidas del año entre los foreros??


----------



## awai (14 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Te lo cambio
> 
> -360 € anuales ahora mismo...claro,que con los 3 minis que tengo vendidos esto varia que da gusto...



+670€ empezando en febrero, esto no me va a sacar de pobre 
Intuyo que los CFD van a ser mi perdición ^_^


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

javso dijo:


> Hey, eso estaría divertido. ¿Por qué no hacer un ranking de beneficios/pérdidas del año entre los foreros??



Puf...ya no son -360...la he cagado un poquito mas...

No me jodas,y empieza a recuperarse cuando me salgo...digo caer de nuevo


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2009)

Yo hasta que la medio cagada de Sacyr no se solucione... no digo nada ^__^

Por cierto:



Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo no es por aguar la fiesta a nadie... pero "creo" que nada más empezar los yankis, tendrán su rebote. Luego... poco a poco... GUANO! Ojo... no hacerme caso que estoy corto jaja.



Veremos sino la cago con el comentario.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 May 2009)

Esto está muy aburrido, me voy a dar una vuelta.
Felices plusvalías a todos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

javso dijo:


> Hey, eso estaría divertido. ¿Por qué no hacer un ranking de beneficios/pérdidas del año entre los foreros??



Empezando por los que palman,que siempre es relajante...


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Puf...ya no son -360...la he cagado un poquito mas...
> 
> No me jodas,y empieza a recuperarse cuando me salgo...digo caer de nuevo



Tu perfil no vale para la operativa que llevas. Eres demasiado impulsivo.
Yo creo que lo que tendrías que hacer es meter la orden, poner un stop del -7%/-8% de pérdidas e irte por ahí a dar un paseo.
A tí lo que te mola es la subida de adrenalina y eso no es bueno para ganar dinero en bolsa.

Edito: Por cierto, vendidas 4000 BBVA a 8,17 desde 8,01 . Las pensaba mantener hasta los 8,50 pero soy peor que tú, Apolo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Tu perfil no vale para la operativa que llevas. Eres demasiado impulsivo.
> Yo creo que lo que tendrías que hacer es meter la orden, poner un stop del -7%/-8% de pérdidas e irte por ahí a dar un paseo.
> A tí lo que te mola es la subida de adrenalina y eso no es bueno para ganar dinero en bolsa.



Creeme que lo de irme a dar un paseo estoy convencido de que es lo que tendria que hacer...pero no consigo despegarme de la pantalla...

Poner el stop y a otra cosa,pero no hay manera


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Tu perfil no vale para la operativa que llevas. Eres demasiado impulsivo.
> Yo creo que lo que tendrías que hacer es meter la orden, poner un stop del -7%/-8% de pérdidas e irte por ahí a dar un paseo.
> A tí lo que te mola es la subida de adrenalina y eso no es bueno para ganar dinero en bolsa.
> 
> Edito: Por cierto, vendidas 4000 BBVA a 8,17 desde 8,01 . Las pensaba mantener hasta los 8,50 pero soy peor que tú, Apolo.



Tu te has salido ganando...igualito,si


----------



## javso (14 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Empezando por los que palman,que siempre es relajante...



Yo de momento gano en lo que va de año, pero eso si, sin contar con Iberdrola, que me tiene entrampao desde enero con una cantidad obscena. Pero no pienso vender por lo menos hasta que cobre los dividendos de junio.


----------



## shamus (14 May 2009)

El problema suele estar en que el stop que tiene logica de poner esta fuera de lo que uno esta dispuesto a perder y dentro de lo que uno considera como perdidas aceptables el stop no vale de nada.

Por ejemplo , una oscilacion de 25 puntos ya me tiene con los huevos por corbata y vendiendo. Dentro de una oscilacion de 25 puntos o quiza algo mas , que clase de stop con coherencia pueden ponerse?.

Yo , que lo considero una aficion mas que un metodo de ganar dinero necesitaria un mini-(mini-ibex). Un futuro en el que cada tick supusiera tan solo 0.10 centimos xD.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

Pues nada...

Despues de cerrar el corto me puse largo inmediatamente...cagandola ampliamente de nuevo.

Dia desastroso a mas no poder,creo que acabo cerrando la cuenta

Lo cojonudo es que nada mas salirme se da la vuelta,da igual el sentido.Me cago en to...


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

shamus dijo:


> El problema suele estar en que el stop que tiene logica de poner esta fuera de lo que uno esta dispuesto a perder y dentro de lo que uno considera como perdidas aceptables el stop no vale de nada.
> 
> Por ejemplo , una oscilacion de 25 puntos ya me tiene con los huevos por corbata y vendiendo. Dentro de una oscilacion de 25 puntos o quiza algo mas , que clase de stop con coherencia pueden ponerse?.
> 
> Yo , que lo considero una aficion mas que un metodo de ganar dinero necesitaria un mini-(mini-ibex). Un futuro en el que cada tick supusiera tan solo 0.10 centimos xD.



Es que eso depende de tu operativa y de la propia operación que estés llevando a cabo.

Si por ejemplo haces lo que he hecho yo hoy, que tenía todo el tiempo libre del mundo y sólo me he despegado de la pantalla unas horas, pues te la juegas a tendencias en operaciones de una hora como mucho y te pones un stop de un 2% o un 3%.
Por el contrario, si las operaciones van pensadas para mantener el valor unos días, el stop del otro párrafo no vale para nada porque te va a saltar a los dos minutos. Hay que alargar el stop y arriesgar en la operación, sabiendo que puede haber momentos en los que pierdas más de lo que quisieras. Si no lo haces así, nunca vas a ganar nada.

Una cosa es "escalpear" en días como los de ayer y hoy y otra cosa es invertir en serio en un valor durante cinco o diez días.

Edito: Y va por delante que si no tienes un sistema para entrar o salir, mejor no hagas nada.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

No digo nada que no se sepa ya...pero vaya manera absurda de tirar el dinero...


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

Por ejemplo, que alguien trace ahora una raya al canal que lleva el Ibex desde las 14:30, busque el mínimo donde va a rebotar y entre largo. Para salirse, la parte alta.
Así que ahora ponemos un largo en 8920 y lo esperamos en 8980. 60 puntitos que no están mal.

La hacemos en virtual a ver qué tal va.


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Poner stops centimeros es de pobres... menos mal que quité el que le habia puesto a mis BBVAs en 8,01... :o

A ver como cierran hoy los americanos... será divertido... :


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2009)

¿quien se atreve a analizar el Ibex en diario y ponerse corto o largo durante varios dias? 

Que sea en el mini-ibex, que es poca pasta, stop lejano y fundamentado (de esos que es imposible que salte) y objetivo para dos o tres dias vista.

¿quien se atreve?


----------



## Pepitoria (14 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No digo nada que no se sepa ya...pero vaya manera absurda de tirar el dinero...



Te recomiendo dos cosas que por lo general funcionan

-Haz operaciones con dinero virtual para depurar operativas y no desesperarte por perder dinero. Con esto irás depurando la técnica y podrás operar con seguridad.

-Piensalo hasta cien veces cuando entres en mercado,...y cuando las hayas pensado repasa todavía más si lo que haces es correcto.


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿quien se atreve a analizar el Ibex en diario y ponerse corto o largo durante varios dias?
> 
> Que sea en el mini-ibex, que es poca pasta, stop lejano y fundamentado (de esos que es imposible que salte) y objetivo para dos o tres dias vista.
> 
> ¿quien se atreve?



Yo hoy.... No


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

Pongo la foto para que luego me ponga Tonuel un Nelson si sale mal.





Si salta el stop de los 8.900, pasamos a ponernos cortitos y aprovechamos el movimiento para minimizar pérdidas, claro está.


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿quien se atreve?




Me llaman por teléfono... 




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pongo la foto para que luego me ponga Tonuel un Nelson si sale mal.




Si se dan la vuelta los americanos cuando cierren ya me lo pongo yo... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me llaman por teléfono...



Vaya hombre ¡que casualidad!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Es que eso depende de tu operativa y de la propia operación que estés llevando a cabo.
> 
> Si por ejemplo haces lo que he hecho yo hoy, que tenía todo el tiempo libre del mundo y sólo me he despegado de la pantalla unas horas, pues te la juegas a tendencias en operaciones de una hora como mucho y te pones un stop de un 2% o un 3%.
> Por el contrario, si las operaciones van pensadas para mantener el valor unos días, el stop del otro párrafo no vale para nada porque te va a saltar a los dos minutos. Hay que alargar el stop y arriesgar en la operación, sabiendo que puede haber momentos en los que pierdas más de lo que quisieras. Si no lo haces así, nunca vas a ganar nada.
> ...



Yo creo que es incluso más importante saber soportar el dolor que tener un buen sistema.

Y a "soportar el dolor" no se aprende nada más que "soportando dolor", pero claro, a la gente le tienen lavado el cerebro con lo de "quedarse pillado" y huyen del dolor, pero claro, si no te "curtes" nunca vas a ganar nada.

Gatillo fácil + valor con alta volatilidad + apalancamiento = hara-kiri bursátil


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿quien se atreve a analizar el Ibex en diario y ponerse corto o largo durante varios dias?
> 
> Que sea en el mini-ibex, que es poca pasta, stop lejano y fundamentado (de esos que es imposible que salte) y objetivo para dos o tres dias vista.
> 
> ¿quien se atreve?



Escribo mucho yo hoy... Se nota que estoy sin hacer nada 

Lo he pensado mejor: Si te metes conmigo, empezamos a analizar.


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2009)

Pues yo acabo de entrar largo en CRI, ya veremos como me sale la jugada.

edito: mañana hay vencimiento, no creo que sea mala idea ponerse largo hasta mañana por la tarde, el guano esperará.


----------



## wsleone (14 May 2009)

Motivos para que sigan subiendo las bolsas:

EE.UU, el paro semanal aumenta más de lo esperado
Redacción - Jueves, 14 de Mayo Enviar artí*culo por Email Imprimir artí*culo 
Las peticiones de subsidio por desempleo de la primera economía del mundo aumentaron en la última semana en 637.000 frente a las 610.000 que esperaba el mercado, y por encima también de las 605.000 peticiones que se registraron la semana anterior.


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

Conforme vaya subiendo, vamos moviendo el stop, claro está ..
Aunque por ser virtual la jugada, no llevamos ningún stop, que somos muy machos si no nos jugamos la pasta.


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

Kujire... ha salido la cot de los mapitas, hoy?


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (14 May 2009)

javso dijo:


> Yo de momento gano en lo que va de año, pero eso si, sin contar con Iberdrola, que me tiene entrampao desde enero con una cantidad obscena. Pero no pienso vender por lo menos hasta que cobre los dividendos de junio.



por favor


una plato de "coste de oportunidad" por aquí

El coste de oportunidad. at El Mercado Travieso


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

Subimos el stop a 8960 y nos aseguramos 40 puntitos.


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> http://img.directoalpaladar.com/2008/05/bulli.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> ¿soy yo o en tu firma antes decía guano? :D


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (14 May 2009)

yo estoy llenando de liquidez mi cuenta de R4


estoy esperando que el IBEX llegue a los 10000 y pico, si pasa de los 9500 me pondré a observarlo y analizar detenidamente


Si pasa de los 10000 por Junio (me gusto lo que dijo Kujire)espero meterme a corto con coberturas, y poner un stop de un 10%


Y luego rezar mucho

Yo soy de los que pienso que todavía tiene que bajar mucho el mercado, estaba analizando el otro día el canal bajista y le pongo 10.125 para los proximos dos meses, y luego otra vez en picado para el guano


soy una dulce gacelilla que baila por el campo buscando florecillas


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

La subasta de PRISA, va a ser movidita, una subidita a 2.91€!


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

Ya hemos conseguido el objetivo. Si hubiéramos jugado con dinero de verdad, me habría saltado el stop en 8960.





Y yo que tú, tonuel, iría asegurando ganancias con el BBVA. No sé desde dónde ibas, por cierto.


----------



## Kujire (14 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... ha salido la cot de los mapitas, hoy?



Buenas

Sip, sólo ha subido un 800%: .... DGI ... hay que dejarla reposar se está igulando a su competidora, de momento paciencia.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 May 2009)

Buenas a tod@s... 

Hace pinta como que el S&P busca hacer un pull-back a la línea de tendencia de todo este rebote perdida el otro día...

Si lo hace y no lo pasa, aconsejo cortos a diestro y siniestro... 

Saludos...

Pd: Hoy lo tiene sobre 904... ahora en 892


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (14 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La subasta de PRISA, va a ser movidita, una subidita a 2.91€!



perdone una preguntita


donde realiza la simulación?


perdone importunarle con mi incompetencia manifiesta


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Y yo que tú, tonuel, iría asegurando ganancias con el BBVA. No sé desde dónde ibas, por cierto.



Me puse largo en 8,07... Mañana dependiendo del gap que tengamos ya veremos... :o

las manos fuertes están de mi lado... :



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (14 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ya hemos conseguido el objetivo. Si hubiéramos jugado con dinero de verdad, me habría saltado el stop en 8960.



Me ha gustado mucho la clase, espero que los alumn@s hayan tomado nota


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 May 2009)

SANTANDER

3,92+23,6*(15,2-3,92) = 3,92+76,4*(7,43-3,92)

Pues ha sido un buen soporte...  aguantará...?

Saludos...

PD: Por cierto, en el Stoxx hemos parado en el mismo nivel, el 23,6% de todo este rebote... (al menos en CFD's de IGM)
PD2: El S&P500 también ha parado en el 23,6% de todo este rebote...
PD3: El Ibex también... justo en el 23,6%...
PD4: El Dax también... sigo?


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> SANTANDER
> 
> 3,92+23,6*(15,2-3,92) = 3,92+76,4*(7,43-3,92)
> 
> ...




Me acabo de cambiar la firma en su honor... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Me ha gustado mucho la clase, espero que los alumn@s hayan tomado nota



Mañana damos otra más. Esta vez en el lado corto


----------



## percebo (14 May 2009)

Kujire, te habrás dado cuenta de que el diferencial que tenía el Stoxx con el S&P positivo ayer de 20 puntazos y que se merendó en la bajada, pillandome como melon largo en repetidas ocasiones, hoy lo teníamos negativo justo antes de la apertura de Ual Strit, y nos lo hemos merendado en la subida de hoy por la tarde.... bueno parece que el percebo no es un animal que se la dé dos veces contra la misma piedra... y no ha ido nada mal la cosa, habra que irse fijando en estas fluctuaciones tan repentinas. 

Edito: como se ven las cosas desde Usa?


----------



## Kujire (14 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Kujire, te habrás dado cuenta de que el diferencial que tenía el Stoxx con el S&P positivo ayer de 20 puntazos y que se merendó en la bajada, pillandome como melon largo en repetidas ocasiones, hoy lo teníamos negativo justo antes de la apertura de Ual Strit, y nos lo hemos merendado en la subida de hoy por la tarde.... bueno parece que el percebo no es un animal que se la dé dos veces contra la misma piedra... y no ha ido nada mal la cosa, habra que irse fijando en estas fluctuaciones tan repentinas.
> 
> Edito: como se ven las cosas desde Usa?



Los pensionistas de GM están muy preocupados .... tendrán que pagar la Viagra a partir de ahora

por cierto, no se tú pero yo iría cerrando los largos


----------



## percebo (14 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Los pensionistas de GM están muy preocupados .... tendrán que pagar la Viagra a partir de ahora
> 
> por cierto, no se tú pero yo iría cerrando los largos



Ya lo estaban, hoy el timing perfecto, abiertos en 2295 y cerrados en 2347, vi una posición vendedora de 4000 en el eurostoxx, en los 2350 y eso a estas horas no es normal, fulminados sobre la marcha.

Gracias.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 May 2009)

Si el HCH del S&P y el pull-back que acabamos de hacer son correctos, nos vamos hacia el 860 de objetivo...

Saludos...

PD: Corto en Stoxx 2365,5...


----------



## percebo (14 May 2009)

Por cierto alguien ha leido el tipico comentario de carpatos en el que informa de los precios de vencimiento de los futuros que interesan a los cuidadores, he intentado encontrarlo pero no lo he visto, creo que el mes pasado comentaron que les interesaría el entorno de 2400, pero tengo memoria de grillo, así que no me fio, alguien ha visto si lo ha publicado hoy?.


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2009)

Yo lo he leído, pero fue ayer u hace un par de días. Ahora lo busco.

Por cierto ¿Alguien tiene el Quotetracker? Estoy abriendo una cuenta(falsa) en Ameritrade para que me den el Realtime


----------



## percebo (14 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Corto en Stoxx 2365,5...



Entonces si te la pegas te quedara el consuelo de mal de muchos consuelo..... idem desde 2345 en el futuro.


----------



## Kujire (14 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Entonces si te la pegas te quedara el consuelo de mal de muchos consuelo..... idem desde 2345 en el futuro.



El único problema que hay es que en estos niveles el mercado es muy manipulable en cualquier dirección ... y te pueden dar un susto, para al final irse hacia abajo pero el tema es pescar jiji ...


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2009)

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

A mitad de pagina. Un saludo 

Interesa el 2300


----------



## percebo (14 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> El único problema que hay es que en estos niveles el mercado es muy manipulable en cualquier dirección ... y te pueden dar un susto, para al final irse hacia abajo pero el tema es pescar jiji ...



NO todo puede ser perfecto, de vez en cuando hay que hacer un poco el Ñu, si no de que vivirían los pobre leoncios, aunque ahora que lo pienso ayer se pegaron una buena merienda de Percebo en su jugo. : eso por no hablar de harakiri que me hice recomprando T5 antes de la super bajada, 5 centimos saque, pa matarme.


----------



## percebo (14 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets
> 
> A mitad de pagina. Un saludo
> 
> Interesa el 2300



Jejeje, tampoco les viene mal los 2400, a lo mejor si baja un poco más es buena idea quedarse corto mañana y aguantar hasta el mediodía, aunque tampoco es un dato definitivo, pero que les gusta enredar esos días esta clarisimo.


----------



## Kujire (14 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> NO todo puede ser perfecto, de vez en cuando hay que hacer un poco el Ñu, si no de que vivirían los pobre leoncios, aunque ahora que lo pienso ayer se pegaron una buena merienda de Percebo en su jugo. : eso por no hablar de harakiri que me hice recomprando T5 antes de la super bajada, 5 centimos saque, pa matarme.



Si es que le pasa a cualquiera, un día te obcecas y pam: te devuelven a la realidad. Los leoncios nunca pierden, por lo menos los que conozco yo, es considerada una humillación, aunque a veces se equivocan, muchas más de lo que parece pero no suelen perder, además se conocen y hablan entre ellos(no entre todos) y coordinan movimientos, sobre todo entre colegas de promoción, donde hay buen rollito&drinks&chicks ... si antes lo digo ... ya los ves enredando, cuidado con los stops.

por cierto a los pensionistas de GM ... se les acaba el dentista gratis


----------



## percebo (14 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Si es que le pasa a cualquiera, un día te obcecas y pam: te devuelven a la realidad. Los leoncios nunca pierden, por lo menos los que conozco yo, es considerada una humillación, aunque a veces se equivocan, muchas más de lo que parece pero no suelen perder, además se conocen y hablan entre ellos(no entre todos) y coordinan movimientos, sobre todo entre colegas de promoción, donde hay buen rollito&drinks&chicks ... si antes lo digo ... ya los ves enredando, cuidado con los stops.
> 
> por cierto a los pensionistas de GM ... se les acaba el dentista gratis



Evidementemente si es leoncio tiene que ser listo, si no los primeros que se lo merendarían es el resto de la manada.

Edito, por cierto el futuro del S&P ha superado el anterior maximo y el futuro de eurostoxx no, no suele ser mala señal en el sentido de que el rebotillo no tiene mucho futuro.


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

El Ibex entra ya en zona peligrosa y, aunque a mí no me da giro confirmado, una bajadita más y quedará hecho. Hoy ha sido casi de transición por el cierre final, así que nos toca esperar a mañana de nuevo.

Ayer se vieron ventas de manos fuertes. Hoy se han visto ventas ya con cierta agresividad. Lo que algunos analistas nos decían esta mañana de que las bajadas tan fuertes eran porque estaban entrando todos los cortos a la vez, y una porra, eran las manos fuertes que aprovechaban cualquier subida del índice para ir descargando a lo bestia. Por eso no se ha seguido al Dow cuando ha abierto al alza como sí se hacía con los futuros por la mañana. Se le seguía, sí, pero 70 o 100 puntos por abajo.
Hay valores como Bankinter y Enagas donde las ventas ya las hacen con todo descaro. Incluso sobre la propia Telefónica.

Cuidado porque sólo pasó algo parecido hacia el 20 de abril. La diferencia es que entonces sólo vendieron las manos fuertes y las débiles siguieron con las compras. Ahora hay espantada general.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

Una preguntilla no especialmente tecnica,antes de cortarme las venas 
Los tags en este hilo se renuevan o son fijos cual funcionario? 

Este lleva desde tiempo inmemorial: "Mano fuerte polla floja"


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Cuidado porque sólo pasó algo parecido hacia el 20 de abril. La diferencia es que entonces sólo vendieron las manos fuertes y las débiles siguieron con las compras. Ahora hay espantada general.



El 20 de abril fue un punto de reacción en el Stoxx haciendo un mínimo, para mañana tengo previsto otro punto de reacción en este índice, esto significa que haremos un máximo o un mínimo mañana, apuesten que será.

- Si mañana es vencimiento de futuros y se suele manipular al alza, esto quiere decir que mañana podríamos subir muy fuerte, hacer un máximo y la semana que viene bajaríamos toda la semana. Sería lo más lógico porque mañana tendremos gap al alza en los índices europeos.

- Si mañana hacemos como el pasado 20 de abril, es curioso que cayera un lunes tras un vencimiento, bajaríamos al principio para luego girarnos al alza y toda la semana que viene sería alcista.

[hormiguero mode on]
¿máximo o mínimo?
[hormiguero mode off]


----------



## pecata minuta (14 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Una preguntilla no especialmente tecnica,antes de cortarme las venas
> Los tags en este hilo se renuevan o son fijos cual funcionario?
> 
> Este lleva desde tiempo inmemorial: "Mano fuerte polla floja"



En febrero los quitaron todos, los dejaron a 0, todos se escribieron a partir de ese momento... de ahí el de "acción santander<bolsa de kikos", era de cuando estuvieron a 4 eur...

No te cortes las venas... que lo vas a poner todo hecho un asco.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El 20 de abril fue un punto de reacción en el Stoxx haciendo un mínimo, para mañana tengo previsto otro punto de reacción en este índice, esto significa que haremos un máximo o un mínimo mañana, apuesten que será.
> 
> - Si mañana es vencimiento de futuros y se suele manipular al alza, esto quiere decir que mañana podríamos subir muy fuerte, hacer un máximo y la semana que viene bajaríamos toda la semana. Sería lo más lógico porque mañana tendremos gap al alza en los índices europeos.
> 
> ...



DIOS, no he entendido nada. Que espesa estoy...


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> - Si mañana es vencimiento de futuros y se suele manipular al alza, esto quiere decir que mañana podríamos subir muy fuerte, hacer un máximo y la semana que viene bajaríamos toda la semana. Sería lo más lógico porque mañana tendremos gap al alza en los índices europeos.
> 
> - Si mañana hacemos como el pasado 20 de abril, es curioso que cayera un lunes tras un vencimiento, bajaríamos al principio para luego girarnos al alza y toda la semana que viene sería alcista.



Vamos,que podria pasar cualquier cosa 

mulde el pillado, mulder 99 fallos 1 acierto, mulder largo en terras, mulder superstar, mulder=hedge fund


Simpaticos los tags...y yo no he puesto ninguno 

Por cierto,que a mi tambien me hace ilusion eso de pegar dibujitos...si se rompe el canal estamos en serio peligro? 








Vaya,me ha salido canijo...


----------



## percebo (14 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El 20 de abril fue un punto de reacción en el Stoxx haciendo un mínimo, para mañana tengo previsto otro punto de reacción en este índice, esto significa que haremos un máximo o un mínimo mañana, apuesten que será.
> 
> - Si mañana es vencimiento de futuros y se suele manipular al alza, esto quiere decir que mañana podríamos subir muy fuerte, hacer un máximo y la semana que viene bajaríamos toda la semana. Sería lo más lógico porque mañana tendremos gap al alza en los índices europeos.
> 
> ...



Mañana un maximo en el eurostoxx, un poco optimista lo veo, nada menos que 120 puntos de nada de subida, no va a ser sufiente un oaisis para atraer a los Ñuses, como minimo un Harén con sus Ñuesas o Ñueses (al gusto) en paños menores, para llevar a la manada hasta allí.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Entonces si te la pegas te quedara el consuelo de mal de muchos consuelo..... idem desde 2345 en el futuro.



Pues le he puesto un "buen" stop, y espero aguantarlo un tiempecillo... vamos más de un par de horas... 

Stop en 2389

Saludos y suerte... y Visca el Barça!!! :


----------



## pecata minuta (14 May 2009)

Yo ya me pierdo entre gacelas, ñus, leoncios, cocos... un ñu es esto:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/55/Black-wildebeest-aka-gnu.jpg

¿que pintan en todo esto los ñus?

Me he bebido una copita de Malaga Virgen y no tengo todos mis sentidos en su sitio...


----------



## Kujire (14 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El 20 de abril fue un punto de reacción en el Stoxx haciendo un mínimo, para mañana tengo previsto otro punto de reacción en este índice, esto significa que haremos un máximo o un mínimo mañana, apuesten que será.
> 
> - Si mañana es vencimiento de futuros y se suele manipular al alza, esto quiere decir que mañana podríamos subir muy fuerte, hacer un máximo y la semana que viene bajaríamos toda la semana. Sería lo más lógico porque mañana tendremos gap al alza en los índices europeos.
> 
> ...



Ok, yo apuesto a que tenemos una semana alcista con objetivos de 930 - 955 en el ESEPE, mañana ... sinceramente que haga lo que quiera


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

Iba comentando esta tarde... que la adquisición de nuevas amistades a través del hilo IBEX no puede ir en menoscabo de nuestra disponibilidad para la familia ... nuestros amigos de siempre y eso sucede cuando el "ibex35" se convierte en un ídolo y el deseo de entrar a operar en los mercados todos los día... degenera en algo obsesivo.

Soy un degenerado....

Ya estoy de vuelta.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 May 2009)

Por cierto, ha pasado desapercibido, pero a veces vemos que los índices van un poco a su aire, sobre todo en el caso del Ibex, es "curioso", que el S&P, DAX, STOXX, IBEX, SAN... todos han rebotado en el mismo punto, en un fibo23,6%... esto está más que amañao... :o

Me encantaria ver las caras de los que realmente mueven los hilos desde arriba viendo hilos como éste... jeje 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Mañana un maximo en el eurostoxx, un poco optimista lo veo, nada menos que 120 puntos de nada de subida, no va a ser sufiente un oaisis para atraer a los Ñuses, como minimo un Harén con sus Ñuesas o Ñueses (al gusto) en paños menores, para llevar a la manada hasta allí.



No me refiero a un máximo absoluto, sino a un máximo entre los últimos días, es decir, esta semana hemos bajado, un máximo significaría un pequeño repunte dentro del rango diario (eso siempre) para luego bajar toda la semana que viene.

Tengo la sensación de que nadie ha caido en que lo importante no es lo que ocurra mañana sino las consecuencias que traerá.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo ya me pierdo entre gacelas, ñus, leoncios, cocos... un ñu es esto:
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/55/Black-wildebeest-aka-gnu.jpg
> 
> ...



Yo juraria que esta gente cuando habla de ñues se refiere a algo tal que asi...o tambien estoy espeso yo,solo con aguita...


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2009)

Yo veo que ha rebotado un par de veces en el 896, mientras no lo rompa... un dibujito que he visto.. sigue el canal bajista.

Yo ni zorra de técnico... pero y lo bien que queda uno ¿qué?.

Pecata... cuidado con las copitas... que luego pasa lo que pasa... jaja (Borrachera de strangis mal pensáos...)


----------



## pecata minuta (14 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pecata... cuidado con las copitas... que luego pasa lo que pasa... jaja (Borrachera de strangis mal pensáos...)



No hay peligro, el IBEX está cerrado ahora... ese sería mi mayor peligro, je je


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ok, yo apuesto a que tenemos una semana alcista con objetivos de 930 - 955 en el ESEPE, mañana ... sinceramente que haga lo que quiera



Yo apuesto por los 860 en el S&P...

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (14 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El 20 de abril fue un punto de reacción en el Stoxx haciendo un mínimo, para mañana tengo previsto otro punto de reacción en este índice, esto significa que haremos un máximo o un mínimo mañana, apuesten que será.
> 
> - Si mañana es vencimiento de futuros y se suele manipular al alza, esto quiere decir que mañana podríamos subir muy fuerte, hacer un máximo y la semana que viene bajaríamos toda la semana. Sería lo más lógico porque mañana tendremos gap al alza en los índices europeos.
> 
> ...



Los vencimientos de derivados suelen provocar, en la mayoría de las ocasiones (mírate todo el 2007, por ejemplo) puntos de reacción que cambian bruscamente la tendencia, al alza o a la baja, dependiendo de lo que vayan haciendo los índices.
A simple vista y en meses recientes, en un gráfico diario del Ibex, se ven días significativos como el 21-nov-08, 19-dic-08, 23-feb-09, 17-abr-09, ...

El día de vencimiento en sí mismo no tiene por qué suponer manipulación al alza. Dependerá de qué les interese más a los creadores de mercado. Y precisamente mañana les puede interesar bajarlo, por como ha subido el índice últimamente. Además, dicha manipulación empieza y termina en el mismo sitio, siendo luego el mercado el que se lo toma a la tremenda, o no. Al final, ellos viven de la volatilidad, no del precio final de un contrato.

¿Qué haremos mañana? Pues subir como bestias hasta el 8,50 del BBVA (un dos o tres por ciento del Ibex), más o menos. Después dios dirá porque yo no tengo ni la más remota idea.

Edito: Si no la terminan liando en USA a última hora como siempre, claro.


----------



## Starkiller (14 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Mañana un maximo en el eurostoxx, un poco optimista lo veo, nada menos que 120 puntos de nada de subida, no va a ser sufiente un oaisis para atraer a los Ñuses, como minimo un Harén con sus Ñuesas o Ñueses (al gusto) en paños menores, para llevar a la manada hasta allí.



Este es el "gnu" por excelencia... seguro que quereis tener algo que ver con el?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (14 May 2009)

pues yo solo estoy mirando zonas mañana para poder meter cortos,como los 9180 que me gustan mucho,estos 8980 o ya si se desparramase mucho la cosa los 9350...que cada vez que los miro me doy de cabezazos contra la pared por no haberlos abierto ahi en su momento 
un saludote


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No hay peligro, el IBEX está cerrado ahora... ese sería mi mayor peligro, je je



Puedes irte con Don Pepito de compras por yankilandia...


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Este es el "gnu" por excelencia... seguro que quereis tener algo que ver con el?



Que coño hago yo sintiendome culpable por plantar una foto de 800x600? 




> Después dios dirá porque yo no tengo ni la más remota idea.



Pues si sube inicialmente y no cambia la tendencia hasta el cierre puedo anticipar un cierre con ganancias,y si no pues todo lo contrario...segun el analisis mulderiano


----------



## percebo (14 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo ya me pierdo entre gacelas, ñus, leoncios, cocos... un ñu es esto:
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/55/Black-wildebeest-aka-gnu.jpg
> 
> ...



Yo entiendo que los Ñus son los que invierten a largo plazo en largo, porque en la bolsa nunca se pierde a largo plazo.... pero Kujire dira, los que me tienen despistado son los cocos, yo al que conozco es al que me duerme a la niña en el Playhouse Disney a las 9:00, aunque mis favoritos son Epi y Blas, yo diria que Blas un poco Ñu es.


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2009)

: Y encima feo de cojones!!

Leches... algo que alegre la vista.... pero eso... tkss


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Este es el "gnu" por excelencia... seguro que quereis tener algo que ver con el?



Pues yo tengo bastante que ver con el, mejor dicho con su obra, todos los días.

Mi firma me delata y encima debianero.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> : Y encima feo de cojones!!
> 
> Leches... algo que alegre la vista.... pero eso... tkss



Toma anda,dinero no,pero de fotos andamos sobrados


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2009)

Por cierto, ya pueden ponerse cortos en ACS que este señor va a tener mucha faena y no va a poder dedicarle el tiempo necesario a su chiringuito constructor


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2009)

Juasss ! Esa foto parece hecha con photoshop, la cabeza no corresponde con el cuerpo...

(Que exigentes... vamos... ni que nos importara mucho...)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 May 2009)

Doy inicio a la porra, je je: Para la semana que viene en el S&P:

-Kujire 930-955
-LCASC 860

Saludos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

La verdad es que yo no se que espera la gente del Floren...lo que va a hacer es endeudar al club hasta las trancas (mas aun) y dar el pelotazo en unos añitos con el bernabeu...(si no se ha ido el mundo a la mierda para entonces,claro)


----------



## percebo (14 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que nadie ha caido en que lo importante no es lo que ocurra mañana sino las consecuencias que traerá.



Pero la final de la Champions League no era el miercoles de dentro de dos semanas?.


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me encantaria ver las caras de los que realmente mueven los hilos desde arriba viendo hilos como éste... jeje




Si yo te contara... :o



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Pero la final de la Champions League no era el miercoles de dentro de dos semanas?.



Umm, no hay luna llena ni luna nueva para ese día, no hay pues cambio de tendencia


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Toma anda,dinero no,pero de fotos andamos sobrados




Aquí te pongo una por si te quieres cambiar el avatar y tal... 












Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Aquí te pongo una por si te quieres cambiar el avatar y tal...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Yo si...lo reconozco,siempre he sido un poco lloron...
Por cierto,que cabronazo 

Pero coño,yo uso el foro como terapia...para poner graficas llenas de rayitas ya estan otros


----------



## percebo (14 May 2009)

Kujire, hay alguna posibilidad de que durante la tarde le den otra vez asistencia dental a los jubilados de GM, o los que se hayan despistado haciendo la tortilla de patatas de la cena y se hayan quedado cerrados corto por error pueden dormir tranquilos?.:o

Que sucio me hace sentir lo que acabo de escribir, nada que les den la asistencia dental, ya ganaremos más pasta otro día.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Que sucio me hace sentir lo que acabo de escribir, nada que les den la asistencia dental, ya ganaremos más pasta otro día.



No tengo yo claro que haya unanimidad en el foro sobre esto que acabas de escribir


----------



## awai (14 May 2009)

Mañana otro mar de dudas en la bolsa! yo así no puedo 
No quiero palmar otros 125€, no me gusta perder, me enfado y grito a mis curritos, y eso esta feo


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

Donde está la cotiz de DGI, Kujire?

NYSE, pero no logro encontrarla, hoy era el día, no?
Thx!


----------



## Kujire (14 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Kujire, hay alguna posibilidad de que durante la tarde le den otra vez asistencia dental a los jubilados de GM, o los que se hayan despistado haciendo la tortilla de patatas de la cena y se hayan quedado cerrados corto por error pueden dormir tranquilos?.:o
> 
> Que sucio me hace sentir lo que acabo de escribir, nada que les den la asistencia dental, ya ganaremos más pasta otro día.



me encanta la tortilla de patata, para mí "tortilla española", ... aunque me la tengo limitada dado que realmente me encanta y luego cuesta "quemarla". Yo creo que un cortito para mañana no debería tener problemas, eso si habrá que vigilarlo dado que mañana expiran contratos y puede haber bandazos. 

Los de GM empiezan a ver los "dientes" al lobo .... pero los de Chyrsler pufff esos ya lo tienen en casa y quiere cenar esa tortilla, van cerrar 700: concesionarios. Va a ser tremendo cuando la bancarrota vaya país por país como si de efecto un dominó se tratara ... quién nos diría que la mitad de la producción muldial de autos iba a quedar en manos italianas ...


----------



## Kujire (14 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Donde está la cotiz de DGI, Kujire?
> 
> NYSE, pero no logro encontrarla, hoy era el día, no?
> Thx!



mira unas páginas atrás, donde te lo contesté ...


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Cuando todo el mundo ve mañana cortos... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> mira unas páginas atrás, donde te lo contesté ...



Siento la molestia, no me había percatado. :o

Muchas gracias.... por cierto.... el barco sigue su travesia.


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Siento la molestia, no me había percatado. :o
> 
> Muchas gracias.... por cierto.... el barco sigue su travesia.



En su firma deberia poner...

"Aquí *tiene* DP..."


Por lo de Don y tal... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Sip, sólo ha subido un 800%: .... DGI ... hay que dejarla reposar se está igulando a su competidora, de momento paciencia.



Donde está el precio original de salida al mercado, no me cuadra esa subida.


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> En su firma deberia poner...
> 
> "Aquí *tiene* DP..."
> 
> ...



Tengo muchos cazagacelas a sueldo... y BF es uno de los más leales ... con lo cual... el puede permitirse el lujo de tutearme!


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> En su firma deberia poner...
> 
> "Aquí *tiene* DP..."
> 
> ...




No tiene por que,si consideraramos que su nombre es donpepito (original,eso si) tal cual,y no pepito,al que le antecede el titulo don...


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No tiene por que,si consideraramos que su nombre es donpepito (original,eso si) tal cual,y no pepito,al que le antecede el titulo don...




*Cámbiate el avatar... *












te lo he puesto a huevo...



Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *Cámbiate el avatar... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El caso...es que lo he intentado,pero me decia que el original era demasiado grande...

Y por favor,no hace falta que te tomes la molestia,que lo veo...


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Por cierto...

Tenga una pregunta importantísima para dibujarme el plan de mañana, ahí va...



¿alguien sabe si hablarán Obama & Company...? :




Saludos :


----------



## Kujire (14 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Donde está el precio original de salida al mercado, no me cuadra esa subida.



ahora ya lo han ajustado, con anterioridad le ponían un precio de salida de 2$, jiji 

como dice un personaje del foro "era para despitar y tal ..."

me encata la nueva firma (la del pequeño Pepón atónito viendo el caza imperial)


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El caso...es que lo he intentado,pero me decia que el original era demasiado grande...
> 
> Y por favor,no hace falta que te tomes la molestia,que lo veo...




No es ninguna molestia hamijo..., es un placer... 







Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

Entonces, cual ha sido el precio que han pagado los accionistas antes de cotizar?


----------



## Kujire (14 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Entonces, cual ha sido el precio que han pagado los accionistas antes de cotizar?



19$ .... y muchos lo vendieron a 25$


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> .....



pepon26 es mano fuerte... no me lo espante... 



Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No es ninguna molestia hamijo..., es un placer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder,pocas veces habia visto el futuro con mas claridad que esta...

En fin,me voy a dar una vuelta...que estoy hasta los webos de la bolsa...y del planeta en general (efectivamente,a llorar un poco)

Good luck for everyone (bueno,casi todos)


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder,pocas veces habia visto el futuro con mas claridad que esta...
> 
> En fin,me voy a dar una vuelta...que estoy hasta los webos de la bolsa...y del planeta en general (efectivamente,a llorar un poco)
> 
> Good luck for everyone (bueno,casi todos)



Si quieres llorar te recomiendo que escuches el último audio de Becerra... sin acritud... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

Hemos conseguido que hasta MULDER, no desvele sus inversiones -para guiarnos-... con un poco de tenacidad... lo mismo lo conseguimos -que Pepon56 suelte prenda!


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hemos conseguido que hasta MULDER, no desvele sus inversiones -para guiarnos-... con un poco de tenacidad... lo mismo lo conseguimos -que Pepon56 suelte prenda!



es *pepon26* no 56... :o



Saludos


----------



## percebo (14 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> es *pepon26* no 56... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Seguramente se trata de una estrategia para evitar demandas por injurias y tal, con las manos fuertes nunca se sabe, te puedes encontrar con su ejercito de abogados encabezados por Lionel Hurz en un momento. Abogaaaadoooooo?. 







Tras perder el norte... buenas noches a todos.

Edito: Mola el Tie, me recuerda las partidas que me pegaba con el Tie fighter simulator, se puede alquilar por un fin de semana?.


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2009)

Bueno... refugiaros y dejad las plusvalias para tonuel... :

Mañana será dia de analizar canales... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 May 2009)

Lo he metido como gastos de la sociedad, el vehiculo del trabajo... ya tu sabes!


----------



## awai (14 May 2009)

Tras el desastre de hoy, me he puesto a buscar estrategias para poder invertir en el corto día, y que no solo valga mi intuición (que no es muy buena)

He visto unas cuantas, y algunas no van mal, aplicandolas, sobre todo esta:

_Para empezar una idea muy elemental en trading: Cruce del precio con una media movil simple ( de 9, 12 ó 15 perídos, hay que hacer pruebas); gráfico de 3 ó 5 minutos; Cuando la vela cierra por encima de la media movil y la siguiente abre larga, nos ponemos largos. Y viceversa, cuando cierra por debajo, nos ponemos cortos. Preferiblemente opera con la tendencia a favor. 
Te aseguro que funciona. Para mas seguridad le puedes agregar un MACD o un Stocastico para complementar la señal._ 

Con el MACD como base, y entrando solo en los cruces... se habria ganado en 3/4 de las operaciones.

Aunque despues de leer todas estas cosas que dice la gente que sabe, veo esto y me echo a dormir 

"_Quito de un libro de Graham ( uno de los mejores inversores que ha existido ) lo siguiente:
Las operaciones intradia son unas de las mejores armas que se han inventado para cometer el suicidio financiero. Tal vez algunas de sus operaciones ganen dinero, la mayoría de ellas perderán dinero, pero su intermediario ganará con todas ellas.

Su propia ansia por comprar y vender acabará reduciendo los resultados que obtenga.
Los costes de realizar operaciones intradia desgastan los rendimientos como las pasadas de papel de lija.
Miles de personas lo han intentado, y la evidencia es clara: cuantas más operaciones se hacen, menos valor se conserva._"


Pero.... sigo pensando que alguien tiene que haberlo conseguido, lo que pasa es que lo ha echo automático, y ahora vive en la bahamas ^__^


----------



## Speculo (15 May 2009)

Mañana ofreceremos otro curso en directo para todos aquellos que estéis interesados.
Permanezcan atentos a sus pantallas o volarán sus plusvalías.

Buenas noches. 
[...]


----------



## chollero (15 May 2009)

Andalucía y Valencia acumulan más de un tercio del 'stock' de pisos sin vender

Andalucía y Valencia acumulan más de un tercio del 'stock' de pisos - Expansión.com


----------



## chollero (15 May 2009)

mañana guano garantizado bajada a los infiernos, mañana empieza el holocausto


----------



## sopelmar (15 May 2009)

mucho españolito se a quedao fuera de este rebote y andan hambrientos de beneficios , estan con la escopeta cargada para jugarse los ahorros que tenian en depositos , rescates de planes de pensiones , cuantas a vista , todos han oido hablar del dorado de plusvalias del santander


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Mañana ofreceremos otro curso en directo para todos aquellos que estéis interesados.
> Permanezcan atentos a sus pantallas o volarán sus plusvalías.
> 
> Buenas noches.
> [...]



Pero tu que extraña filia tienes con los bichos?


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (15 May 2009)

hola ueno diaahh


----------



## pecata minuta (15 May 2009)

¿Habéis visto el IBEX35? - el hilo que nunca duerme...

¡así nos van luego las cosas!

DP, me mola la nave que te has comprao. ¿Te han dado también los 1.500 EUR de ayuda del gobierno, como para los coches? 

Dejamela un día, para ir al curro, iba a fardar una barbaridad.


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

Buenos días.

Hoy con gap al alza....


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

chollero dijo:


> mañana guano garantizado bajada a los infiernos, mañana empieza el holocausto






*
Mucho ahí... Rappel... HA HA*




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto el IBEX35? - el hilo que nunca duerme...
> 
> ¡así nos van luego las cosas!
> 
> ...



No, ZP lo tiene previsto para el prox paquete de medidas anticrisis... calculo que será en el 2050... por entonces... este modelo estará producido en SEAT MARTOREL.


----------



## carvil (15 May 2009)

Buenos dias

Ja ja ja ja muy buena tu firma DP


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

Espero que los resultados "peor de esperado" de VERTICE360º no castigue en exceso la cot.... :-(


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

Menudo chuletón me voy a zampar en el bulli hoy... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

ACCIONA... BSN & BBVA comprando....


----------



## Speculo (15 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Menudo chuletón me voy a zampar en el bulli hoy... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recuerda lo que dije de los 8,50 .


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Recuerda lo que dije de los 8,50 .



las plusvalias hay que dejarlas correr... ya iré subiendo el stop de ganancias... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 May 2009)

Buenos días, corto en POP para comenzar la mañana...

6,06€

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días, corto en POP para comenzar la mañana...
> 
> 6,06€
> 
> Saludos...



Desde aquí oigo el rechinar de sables en BBVA... :




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (15 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días, corto en POP para comenzar la mañana...
> 
> 6,06€
> 
> Saludos...



Yo te recomendaría cerrar la posición si llega a 6.09

edito: y a los buenos dias!


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

CRITERIA y POP.... son de mis favs para cortos.... pero hoy no creo que vaya a ser el día.


----------



## awai (15 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo te recomendaría cerrar la posición si llega a 6.09



No he entrado por lo mismo, los indicadores no estan por la labor de la bajada


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 May 2009)

buenos dias chavales y chavalas! creo que vamos a subir un poquito ,largo en 9015objetivo 9100 stop mental en 8990


----------



## Mulder (15 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> CRITERIA y POP.... son de mis favs para cortos.... pero hoy no creo que vaya a ser el día.



Yo solo te recomiendo CRI para largos (no porque esté dentro de ella largo y la lleve bien de momento), hoy no para de hacer máximos del dia y está muy alcista a pesar de la corrección de anteayer.


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

Si pierde los 2,80€ y el mercado acompaña... se va de nuevo a los 2,00€ ... ha recuperado desde los 2,72€ de hace una semana, aprox.

Los 3,0x€ se han convertido en una resis muy fuerte. CRI


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si pierde los 2,80€ y el mercado acompaña... se va de nuevo a los 2,00€ ... ha recuperado desde los 2,72€ de hace una semana, aprox.
> 
> Los 3,0x€ se han convertido en una resis muy fuerte. CRI




Yo también la veo en los 2 euros... no vale ni eso... 



Saludos


----------



## Riviera (15 May 2009)

Buenos dias.Me gusta bastante lo que apunta Carpatos

* 9:56:04 h. 

Vencimiento



En el vencimiento del mes pasado, pasó algo parecido a lo de hoy, no andaba nada bien el futuro del eurostoxx, hasta que sobre las 10h15-10h20 empezó la manipulación al alza, para frenarse en seco y darse la vuelta con violencia a la baja sobre las 11h que fue la hora del vencimiento. Poco después volvió a subir muy fuerte por el vencimiento del Dax para volver a caer después. Es posible que hoy pase algo parecido. Habrá que estar atentos. Estamos a una hora del primer vencimiento de opciones del día, el del eurostoxx.

*

p.d. Y el oscar para la mejor firma va para: ¡DP!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 May 2009)

ya hemos cerrado el gap,a ver si ahora decide subir,leñe! por lo menos que me de para un desayuno continental


----------



## Riviera (15 May 2009)

Dentro de ing en 7.17


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> ya hemos cerrado el gap,a ver si ahora decide subir,leñe! por lo menos que me de para un desayuno continental




Te lo voy poniendo... 











Saludos


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

Hoy con FESTIVO LOCAL -SAN ISIDRO- los chicos malos -agencias- PRISA están tumbando la cot... he tenido 5 oportunidades de salirme a 2,83 - 2,88 desde ayer.

Hay que mantener, el intradia no hace MILAGROS!


----------



## Mulder (15 May 2009)

Pues me he salido de CRI en 2.92, entrada 2.87 y con mucho volumen, parece que mucho porque se ha vendido en 4 tandas.


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

Mi enhorabuena... pero ese de mucho vol... cuando compro en CRI, lo hago en packs de 50k y muevo la cot.. directamente... hoy hay unas 258.000acs negociadas... poco!


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

RÍO DE JANEIRO -El banco estatal de fomento al desarrollo de Brasil anunció el jueves la concesión de un crédito por 792 millones de reales -unos US$377 millones- para financiar diferentes obras que serán realizadas por la concesionaria de carreteras Obrascón Huarte Lain Brasil SA (OHLB3.BR), filial de la española Obrascón Huarte Lain SA (OHL.MC). 

El préstamo corresponde al 63,4% de las inversiones por 1.249,5 millones de reales -unos US$595 millones- que la concesionaria invertirá en tres de las carreteras que administra en Brasil, informó el Banco Nacional de Desarrollo Económico y Social en un comunicado. 

OHL tiene una participación del 60% en su filial brasileña. 

Página Web: Bienvenido al portal web del Grupo OHL


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 May 2009)

DP hasta donde ves de objetivo a las ohl?¿los 14?


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

Tengo una pregunta:

Los que teneis R4... ¿Utilizais sus gráficos interactivos, los de otros o ningunos...? 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

OHL, compraría de nuevo cuando decidan hacer el juego de nuevo... alrededor de 6,80€ ... no me gusta como manejan la cot... personalmente veo un techo de 15,00€ aprox.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 May 2009)

6,80 que recuerdos....no fue hace tanto ,verdad?


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

Yo las compré en menos... 6,3x creo recordar... luego tocaron los 6,26€

Se preocuparon de echar a los peques... con bajadas de -12,00% ... seguro que los allegados del SR. V.MIR... se están frotando las manos, casí un 100% desde mediados de marzo.


----------



## Riviera (15 May 2009)

Vendidas las ieneges en 7.22.Esto anda demasiado peligroso,cada vez soy mas partidiario de que nos vamos a los 860


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Vendidas las ieneges en 7.22.Esto anda demasiado peligroso,cada vez soy mas partidiario de que nos vamos a los 860









Saludos


----------



## Speculo (15 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta:
> 
> Los que teneis R4... ¿Utilizais sus gráficos interactivos, los de otros o ningunos...?
> 
> ...



Yo sí los uso, sobre todo para la operativa a tiempo real. Si te los configuras bien, son muy fiables y no veo divergencias raras en los datos. Además, si operas con ellos, en realidad es lo que te vale.

Luego para hacer análisis más pausados y con calma, Prorealtime.


----------



## Riviera (15 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Saludos



Corto en ing a 7.275


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 May 2009)

madre mia que toston,ni objetivo ni gaitas cierro largos en 9025 ....
fuera y a esperar a ver que pasa
y como siempre segun me salgo se pone a subir jajajaja hay dias que tengo la sensacion de que me observan


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días, corto en POP para comenzar la mañana...
> 
> 6,06€
> 
> Saludos...





Mulder dijo:


> Yo te recomendaría cerrar la posición si llega a 6.09
> 
> edito: y a los buenos dias!



Compradas en 6,00€, jeje hoy estoy de guardia, y solo poner la orden de venta, puse la de compra en 6€...dicho y hecho salida y cuando vuelvo vendido... 

Saludos...

PD: Vendido en BBVA en 8,29€


----------



## Mulder (15 May 2009)

Puts! intento ponerme corto en ACX a 11.81 y me sale esto:



> OPERACIÓN RECHAZADA: Esta operación requiere autorización por parte del Emisor. Le rogamos contacte con nosotros en el 91.555.7775 si está interesado en realizarla.



Tiene narices la cosa, voy a llamar a ver que excusa idiota me sueltan, más que nada por curiosidad.

edito: me dicen que solo tienen 10 CFDs disponibles, pues va a ser que no


----------



## Wataru_ (15 May 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Vendidas las ieneges en 7.22.Esto anda demasiado peligroso,cada vez soy mas partidiario de que nos vamos a los 860



Buenos Días ^__^!

Pienso como tu. Ayer me extraño muchísimo que Kujire dijera que nos vamos a los 930/940. Ya hemos echo techo dos veces en el 930 y la subida de ayer sin volumen. Aunque eso si... el cierre fue con volumen y hacia arriba. Así que... ni idea. Yo veo máximo en 910 (lo que he leído y me cuadra).

Otra cosa es el vencimiento de hoy... con poco volumen. Ya veremos como juegan con nosotros, desde luego lo mismo que ayer... a la espera de noticias, aunque el dato del paro de ayer creo que fue el más importante.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> madre mia que toston,ni objetivo ni gaitas cierro largos en 9025 ....
> fuera y a esperar a ver que pasa



Otro...


----------



## Riviera (15 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos Días ^__^!
> 
> Pienso como tu. Ayer me extraño muchísimo que Kujire dijera que nos vamos a los 930/940. Ya hemos echo techo dos veces en el 930 y la subida de ayer sin volumen. Aunque eso si... el cierre fue con volumen y hacia arriba. Así que... ni idea. Yo veo máximo en 910 (lo que he leído y me cuadra).
> 
> ...




Si, a mi tambien me mosqueo lo de Kujire,siempre suele andar en la onda buena


----------



## Riviera (15 May 2009)

La puta madre que pario al carpatos 

* Vencimiento 



Antes me he despistado, el vencimiento del eurostoxx es a las doce, era erróneo cuando he dicho que faltaba un poco, estoy mayor y me he despistado. Pido disculpas.

*

Y yo de primo jugando con el futuro pienso del perro a que el vencimiento era a las 11


----------



## Wataru_ (15 May 2009)

Y para colmo....

Se producen 1.000 casos más de gripe porcina en las últimas 24 horas según la OMS


Capaz de ser esto bueno...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 May 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Si, a mi tambien me mosqueo lo de Kujire,siempre suele andar en la onda buena





Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos Días ^__^!
> 
> Pienso como tu. Ayer me extraño muchísimo que Kujire dijera que nos vamos a los 930/940. Ya hemos echo techo dos veces en el 930 y la subida de ayer sin volumen. Aunque eso si... el cierre fue con volumen y hacia arriba. Así que... ni idea. Yo veo máximo en 910 (lo que he leído y me cuadra).
> 
> ...





las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Doy inicio a la porra, je je: Para la semana que viene en el S&P:
> 
> -Kujire 930-955
> -LCASC 860
> ...



Apuntaros...


----------



## Wataru_ (15 May 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> La puta madre que pario al carpatos
> 
> * Vencimiento
> 
> ...



O___O!! A mi también me ha despistado... pero yo no llevo futuros


----------



## Wataru_ (15 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Apuntaros...



Ains... es que no se ^___^!! que indecisión. 

Me quedo a medias jaja 880... ¿semana de transición para pillar a más gacelas?.


----------



## Riviera (15 May 2009)

Cierro los cortos a 7,325 y exijo mi Nelson,¡tonnnnnueeeeelllllllllllll!


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Cierro los cortos a 7,325 y exijo mi Nelson, *¡tonnnnnueeeeelllllllllllll!*




*¿Mande señorh....? * 






Saludos


----------



## Riviera (15 May 2009)

Ya me puedo ir a pescar tranquilo que es lo que tendria que haber hecho desde un principio con este gran dia que tenemos .

¿que prefieres Tonuel,dorada o lubina?


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> ¿que prefieres Tonuel,dorada o lubina?



Gracias hamijo... pero Ferrán ya se encarga de darme de comer... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (15 May 2009)

Por lo que estoy viendo hoy los gringos nos van a dar hasta en el DNI, creo que se imponen cortos a partir de ahora.

Me están tentando las gamusinas, SAN y REP, pero no para ahora mismo 

edito: las REP serían para largos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 May 2009)

Comienza la manipulación en el Stoxx (vencimiento en 13 minutos)... esto va p'arriba!!!!!! 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

He vendido 300acs ACCIONA a 82,45€ de las de 80,00€


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 May 2009)

preparando cortos en 9090-100


----------



## Speculo (15 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Por lo que estoy viendo hoy los gringos nos van a dar hasta en el DNI, creo que se imponen cortos a partir de ahora.
> 
> Me están tentando las gamusinas, SAN y REP, pero no para ahora mismo
> 
> edito: las REP serían para largos.



Calma, calma, dejad que manoseen los precios hasta el vencimiento de los derivados y luego a jugarse la pasta con la preapertura en USA. Subidas hasta donde dije ayer, a pesar de que los americanos ya la jodieron al final del día, pero subidas tendremos.

SAN en 6,99 podría estar dando señal de cortos. Con objetivo en los 6,83, más o menos. Y un stop en los 7,03 / 7,05 . Si me sigue alguien me tiro al barranco, que me da cosa cagarla yo solo. :o


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 May 2009)

yo te sigo ,pero veo un objetivo mas lejano 6.60 o asi ,en unos dias claro


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

Fuera de BBVA a 8,32€ entrada a 8,07€... Esta noche nos vemos en el Bulli... 


Más vale plusvalias en mano que ciento volando... :



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (15 May 2009)

Vamos a dejar que salga el gráfico de la sobreventa. Pongo la orden a 6,99 ...

Edito: Se me han escurrido entre los dedos. Dejo puesta la orden por si pica.


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Vamos a dejar que salga el gráfico de la sobreventa. Pongo la orden a 6,99 ...



¿A qué botón hay que darle...? :



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Fuera de BBVA a 8,32€ entrada a 8,07€... Esta noche nos vemos en el Bulli...
> 
> Más vale plusvalias en mano que ciento volando... :
> 
> Saludos



Cuando ha llegado a 8,32€? :

*-Según la CBS, abogados de la SEC estarían siendo investigados por el FBI de insider trading.
-2,5 %, peor de lo esperado que era -2 %
*
Saludos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 May 2009)

idem..a ver si hay suertecilla
que se nos vaaaaaa


----------



## Speculo (15 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿A qué botón hay que darle...? :



Eing?? :


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cuando ha llegado a 8,32€? :



Se me ha ejecutado la orden exactamente a las 11:50:31... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Eing?? :



Es que me he liado contándome los billetes... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (15 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> idem..a ver si hay suertecilla
> que se nos vaaaaaa



Ha sido un visto y no visto. A ver si recupera y me entra la orden, aunque visto el papel que tiene que haber ahí, igual la meto a mercado cuando vea que toca esos niveles.

De momento sigue ahí, a 6,99, sin ejecutar ... A ver cómo evoluciona.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Se me ha ejecutado la orden exactamente a las 11:50:31...
> 
> Saludos



Vaya retraso llevan los gráficos de R4 entonces... 

Sé sincero, cuantas acciones llevabas...? 

Por cierto Speculo, la orden la tengo, a ver si entra... 

Saludos...

Edito: Sí, ya las tengo...


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ha sido un visto y no visto. A ver si recupera y me entra la orden, aunque visto el papel que tiene que haber ahí, igual la meto a mercado cuando vea que toca esos niveles.



Yo veo mucho... y a 6,98 más... :



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (15 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vaya retraso llevan los gráficos de R4 entonces...



¿Pero tienes los interactivos? Porque los otros no valen una porra y media. A mí no se me retrasan prácticamente nada.


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Sé sincero, cuantas acciones llevabas...?



Las suficientes para poder invitaros a cenar... :




Speculo dijo:


> ¿Pero tienes los interactivos? Porque los otros no valen una porra y media. A mí no se me retrasan prácticamente nada.



Hombre... si no está mirando las cotizaciones en tiempo real menudo inversorh... sin acritud... 


Saludos


----------



## Speculo (15 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto Speculo, la orden la tengo, a ver si entra...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Edito: Sí, ya las tengo...



¿Cuándo te ha entrado? ¿Ahora? Porque a mí no me huele el precio de 6,99 ni de lejos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Pero tienes los interactivos? Porque los otros no valen una porra y media. A mí no se me retrasan prácticamente nada.



Sí, y el 8,32€ de tonuel lo he vito tardísimo...

Por cierto SAN tiene un gap hasta 6,86€... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Sí, y el 8,32€ de tonuel lo he vito tardísimo...
> 
> Por cierto SAN tiene un gap hasta 6,86€...
> 
> Saludos...



Me parece que llevas el reloj retrasado 15 minutos... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 May 2009)

vuelta al ataquerrrrl  largo en 9015


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Cuándo te ha entrado? ¿Ahora? Porque a mí no me huele el precio de 6,99 ni de lejos



No, me decía que sí pero no me ha entrado...

Por cierto tonuel, es un número... dilo y así sabremos si nos puedes o no invitar a cenar a todos...? 
Quiero saber hasta que punto eres mano fuerte, jeje 

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (15 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me parece que llevas el reloj retrasado 15 minutos...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Va a ser eso, sí. 
Se me escapó el tren del SAN  . Le esperaremos abajo para unos largos rápidos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 May 2009)

yo eso lo veo riesgoso compadre....te espero arriba


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No, me decía que sí pero no me ha entrado...
> 
> Por cierto tonuel, es un número... dilo y así sabremos si nos puedes o no invitar a cenar a todos...?
> Quiero saber hasta que punto eres mano fuerte, jeje




Lo que intento es posicionarme junto con las manos fuertes..., que más da mover cinco... que cinco millones de acciones... :


Ya le digo a Ferrán que por si acaso ponga más sillas para esta noche..., ahora voy a ver si aumento mi productividad diaria... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (15 May 2009)

El cabrón del SAN tocando el objetivo 
Ahora para arriba... creo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 May 2009)

dioss que palmada de largo,me cago en todo
voy a esperar a ver si recupera pero creo que la he cagado one more time


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> El cabrón del SAN tocando el objetivo
> Ahora para arriba... creo



No creo que baje de los 6,75... pero todo puede ser... :o



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (15 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> dioss que palmada de largo,me cago en todo
> voy a esperar a ver si recupera pero creo que la he cagado one more time



No sé a qué hora vencen los futuros en Madrid, pero puede que sea la manipulación de ellos. Si as así, no paran hasta los 8.900 . Luego lo tendrán que dejar donde estaba.


----------



## Speculo (15 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No creo que baje de los 6,75... pero todo puede ser... :o



No me lo recuerdes ..


----------



## Speculo (15 May 2009)

Corto a Gamesa en 15.35 . Con dos cojones.


----------



## Mulder (15 May 2009)

A pesar del vencimiento creo que esta tarde será totalmente guanística.

Opinión personal, pero que se está confirmando cada vez más.


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No me lo recuerdes ..



¿Unos largos en SAN...? :


es el momento de jugársela...


Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 May 2009)

madre mia que desaguisado,otro largo en 8935 a ver si promedio la ruina...desearme suerteee


----------



## Mulder (15 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> madre mia que desaguisado,otro largo en 8935 a ver si promedio la ruina...desearme suerteee



Una pregunta, ¿tu tienes un sistema o entras por intuición?


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

Antes he puesto una orden de compra en BBVA a 8,01€... a ver si entra... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (15 May 2009)

Siempre me viene esta canción a la cabeza cuando entro al mercado ¿porque será? 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SMbWJqHxCAQ&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SMbWJqHxCAQ&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Siempre me viene esta canción a la cabeza cuando entro al mercado ¿porque será?



Ante todo mucha calma hamijo... :


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

LONDRES --El DJ Eurostoxx 50 pierde las ganancias de la apertura y baja un 0,4% a 2.345,2. Un corredor señala que el descenso está más relacionado con la caída de los futuros de EEUU que con el dato del PIB. También apunta a varios datos económicos que podrían dar dirección al mercado. 

Se esperan el IPC de EEUU a las 1230 GMT, la producción industrial a las 1315 GMT y el índice de confianza de la Universidad de Michigan a las 1355 GMT.


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

NUEVA YORK --Los contratos a futuro sobre los principales índices de acciones en Estados Unidos caían el viernes para cerrar una semana de consolidación antes de la publicación de una avalancha de datos económicos. 

Los contratos a futuros sobre el Standard & Poor's 500 caían 4,7 puntos a 884,80, los futuros sobre el Nasdaq 100 descendían 9,25 puntos a 1344,50, mientras que los del Promedio Industrial Dow Jones perdían 32 puntos. 

El jueves, las acciones en Estados Unidos cerraron con leves alzas, luego que resultados sorpresivamente estables divulgados por importantes firmas minoristas del país dieran un impulso a las acciones más sensibles a la economía, como las financieras y del sector del consumidor. 

El Promedio Industrial Dow Jones ascendió 46 puntos a 8331, el índice S&P 500 ganó 9 a 893 y el Índice Compuesto Nasdaq subió 25 a 1689. 

Luego que gran parte de los componentes del S&P 500 informaran sus resultados del primer trimestre, estrategas de Goldman Sachs Group Inc. (GS) estiman que el mensaje de las conferencias telefónicas para analizar los resultados fue que había señales de estabilización económica, China ha sido una fuente constante de fortaleza, hay continuos recortes de costos y mayores presiones de márgenes, los inventarios han disminuido y las políticas del Gobierno siguen concentrando la atención. 

Se publicaron datos del producto interno bruto a lo largo del globo, incluidas cifras que muestran que Alemania registró el peor desempeño trimestral desde 1970. 

Los datos económicos de Alemania afectaron al euro, que se debilitó un 0,6% a US$1,3556. El dólar se depreció más del 1% en relación con el yen. 

Los rendimientos de los bonos del Tesoro a 10 años cayeron 1 punto base al 3,08%. 

Los rendimientos se mueven en dirección opuesta a los precios. 

General Motors Corp. (GM) está cerca de un acuerdo para reducir sus costos laborales por hora en más de US$1.000 millones anuales y reducir su compromiso de US$20.000 millones para cubrir obligaciones de cuidado de salud, según The Wall Street Journal. 

Las acciones europeas perdían terreno. El índice paneuropeo Dow Jones Stoxx 600 retrocedía un 0,1%. 

En tanto, en Asia, el índice Nikkei 225 de Tokio cerró el viernes con un alza de 171,29 puntos, o un 1,9%, a 9265,02, el índice compuesto de Shanghai ascendió un 0,2% para cerrar en 2645,26, mientras que el índice Hang Seng de Hong Kong ganó 249,01 puntos, o un 1,5%, a 16790,70.


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

Bueno chicos me voy a comer... el lunes más... 


Saludos


----------



## Speculo (15 May 2009)

Se ve que ayer pararon la caída al cierre. Y de forma importante.

(Línea roja son los movimientos de manos fuertes)





Yo iría teniendo cuidado porque creo que nos vamos al hoyo. Si hoy al cierre confirma el giro, me meto corto con bastante.


----------



## jcfdez (15 May 2009)

No sabía que fueras Cárpatos...


----------



## Speculo (15 May 2009)

jcfdez dijo:


> No sabía que fueras Cárpatos...



O eso, o que los dos tenemos la misma fuente


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 May 2009)

Grifols tiene un soporte fuerte en 13,00€, ahora mismo esta encima... que os parece para largos...?

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (15 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Grifols tiene un soporte fuerte en 13,00€, ahora mismo esta encima... que os parece para largos...?
> 
> Saludos...



No me parece mal, pero esperaría al próximo día o, al menos, a que superara el precio de apertura de hoy. De todas formas es un valor muy tranquilo que se mueve más bien lateral y está muy bajista, cualquier dia nos da la sorpresa y perfora los 13e, este es el 3er intento en diario, al cuarto no resistirá.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 May 2009)

fuera de largos en 8975 ,40 puntos de uno por 40 de otro ...desaguisado apañado....sigo las indicaciones que me dan 4 sistemas distintos del visual chart,pero a veces como ahora opero por intuicion y asi me va jajjajaja


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No me parece mal, pero esperaría al próximo día o, al menos, a que superara el precio de apertura de hoy. De todas formas es un valor muy tranquilo que se mueve más bien lateral y está muy bajista, cualquier dia nos da la sorpresa y perfora los 13e, este es el 3er intento en diario, al cuarto no resistirá.



Gracias x la respuesta, pero ya he entrado y salido... 
13.07 -> 13.15

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (15 May 2009)

Pues yo acabo de ponerme corto en el SAN a 6.88, aunque mucho me temo que voy a comerme alguna pérdida a cuenta del vencimiento. De todas formas espero mantenerla hasta el lunes o el martes.


----------



## Riviera (15 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Doy inicio a la porra, je je: Para la semana que viene en el S&P:



-Kujire 930-955
-LCASC 860
-Riviera 860


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 May 2009)

-Kujire 930-955
-LCASC 860
-Riviera 860 
-Benditaliquidez 925


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 May 2009)

Me apunto a la porra:

SP500 870


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 May 2009)

Las tarifas de ahorro.com son muy competitivas, ¿no?:

Comprar valores online (acciones mercado continuo ibex) con bajas comisiones y tarifas

7 euros por operación para operaciones hasta 100.000 euros. 

-Kujire 930-955
-LCASC 860
-Riviera 860 
-Benditaliquidez 925 
-mixtables 870


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 May 2009)

Speculo, te confirmo que los gráficos interactivos de R4 me van con 15' de retraso... sabes a que es debido? tengo que hacer algo para ver el TReal?

Gracias y un saludo...

Por cierto, el dato de Michigan mejor de lo esperado... 67,9


----------



## Speculo (15 May 2009)

Para el lado que rompa, decide la suerte ... Yo fuera, tranquilito y esperando acontecimientos


----------



## Wataru_ (15 May 2009)

Te respondo yo ^__^!

Hay que contratarlo! juas, cuesta 25 al mes... pero si haces operaciones en ese mes no te cobran.

Un saludo.. se activa desde la web... sino lo encuentras avisa.


----------



## Speculo (15 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Speculo, te confirmo que los gráficos interactivos de R4 me van con 15' de retraso... sabes a que es debido? tengo que hacer algo para ver el TReal?
> 
> Gracias y un saludo...
> 
> Por cierto, el dato de Michigan mejor de lo esperado... 67,9



No está activado por defecto. Tienes que contratarlo. En el menú de cuenta, servicios.
Creo recordar que te salía gratis si hacías dos operaciones al mes. O que te descontaban el precio de los corretajes. No me acuerdo bien.


----------



## Tupper (15 May 2009)

jcfdez dijo:


> No sabía que fueras Cárpatos...



Mecachis, yo estaba seguro que era el Mulder. 

Por cierto Speculo, muy chulo 2 nuevo avatar.

EDIT: lo has vuelto a cambiar ahora mismo!! Mejor el de hace un momento atrás.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Te respondo yo ^__^!
> 
> Hay que contratarlo! juas, cuesta 25 al mes... pero si haces operaciones en ese mes no te cobran.
> 
> Un saludo.. se activa desde la web... sino lo encuentras avisa.





Speculo dijo:


> No está activado por defecto. Tienes que contratarlo. En el menú de cuenta, servicios.
> Creo recordar que te salía gratis si hacías dos operaciones al mes. O que te descontaban el precio de los corretajes. No me acuerdo bien.



Gracias x las respuestas, suelo hacer bastantes operaciones, supongo que me lo darán gratuito, no? Por cierto qué tenéis, TReal o Streaming TReal?

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (15 May 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Mecachis, yo estaba seguro que era el Mulder.
> 
> Por cierto Speculo, muy chulo 2 nuevo avatar.
> 
> EDIT: lo has vuelto a cambiar ahora mismo!! Mejor el de hace un momento atrás.



Ya me quedo quietecito 



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gracias x las respuestas, suelo hacer bastantes operaciones, supongo que me lo darán gratuito, no? Por cierto qué tenéis, TReal o Streaming TReal?
> 
> Saludos...



Sí. Con que hagas dos o tres operaciones lo tienes gratis.. Creo. A mí no me cobran nada.
Uso el Streaming TReal. Con el otro tienes que actualizar tú la página.
Por cierto, cuando entres a la página, elije el modo Html. El modo Java es un churro. No por ellos, si no por el java de las narices. El Html va más fluido.



Por cierto, el triángulo se rompió por arriba...


----------



## Wataru_ (15 May 2009)

De momento... de momento sigue rebotando en la parte alta del canal bajista.
En 896, veremos cuanto más aguanta... porque el Nasdaq tiene unas ganas locas de subir.


----------



## Speculo (15 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> De momento... de momento sigue rebotando en la parte alta del canal bajista.
> En 896, veremos cuanto más aguanta... porque el Nasdaq tiene unas ganas locas de subir.



El nasdaq va por libre 

La velas vuelven al redil, así que trazamos una de confirmación hacia los 9020. Si lo traspasa, pienso que sí nos iríamos ya para arriba de forma definitiva.

Yo sigo mirando, con la cuenta llena de euros


----------



## Mulder (15 May 2009)

Lo del SAN es increible, se pega el gran subidón justo media hora antes del vencimiento y nada más pasar este los leoncios empiezan a tirar papel como si fuera confetti y no baja más porque los índices suben. Vaya montaña rusa, espero que el lunes baje con más tranquilidad.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 May 2009)

Soy el único que sigue estando bajista?


----------



## Kujire (15 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Soy el único que sigue estando bajista?



Hola mix, cuanto tiempo!

[modo pepON]

todo se cura ... vas por el buen camino lo primero es reconocerlo ...

[modo pepOFF]


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Soy el único que sigue estando bajista?



Hacía tiempo que no entrabas... eh?

Yo estoy corto en ABENGOA, y posiblemente me quede así todo el fin de semana, en esta bajada casi no ha bajado, y tiene un techo muy fuerte en 16,4x....

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (15 May 2009)

Se nos ha muerto la Volatilidad...¿Donde tá?

Yo también estoy bajista por desgracia, me hubiera esperado para hoy o el lunes...

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 May 2009)

Venga apuntaros, que van baratitas hoygan!!! 

-LCASC 860
-Riviera 860
-mixtables 870
-Wataru 880
-Benditaliquidez 925
-Kujire 930-955

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (15 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo del SAN es increible, se pega el gran subidón justo media hora antes del vencimiento y nada más pasar este los leoncios empiezan a tirar papel como si fuera confetti y no baja más porque los índices suben. Vaya montaña rusa, espero que el lunes baje con más tranquilidad.



Tampoco ha sido tan raro. Peores cosas ha hecho durante el día.
Ya se sabía que la volatilidad iba a ser extrema hoy.


----------



## Wataru_ (15 May 2009)

`__´ yo antes dije 880...


----------



## Mulder (15 May 2009)

Pues yo, consecuente con mis predicciones, estoy corto y largo a la vez 

Aunque creo que este lunes bajamos, mayo es un mes bajista por costumbre, y además lo tengo marcado en mis análisis como bajista, la semana que viene también la veo muy bajista y la tengo marcada igualmente.


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

Kujire... HEB ha pegado el petardazo!!! estoy dentro... como sabes... XD


----------



## Kujire (15 May 2009)




----------



## Tupper (15 May 2009)

Por cierto que es de Pepón26 que hace tiempo que no se deja caer por aquí, ¿lo habéis espantado?


----------



## Mulder (15 May 2009)

El Stoxx acaba de hacer triple techo y se va hacia abajo nada más cerrar los europeos, una buena muestra de que ocurrirá el lunes cuando abramos.


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

Si... ya sabes que la travesia es larga... http://www.streetinsider.com/Corporate+News/DryShips+(DRYS)+Reaches+Waiver+Terms+On+$645M+In+Debt/4655514.html

Me conformo con cerrar en 7.00USD hay que ir consolidando.


----------



## Wataru_ (15 May 2009)

Enhorabuena DP ... El riesgo tiene sus recompensa (a veces...).

Cuando en unos meses estemos todos llorando por la economía, buscaré alguna de esas peques, para meterlas en la carpeta de largo plazo (no tengo ese tipo de cartera, me compraré una ).

Con respecto al Ibex... se que da igual su cierre... si los Yankis suben fuerte hoy... el lunes subimos a más de mil. Pero... ¿qué nos dicen las velas para el lunes?.

Un saludo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 May 2009)

Pues sí que hacía mil que no entraba, en enero me quede bastante pillado, ya que entré largo el día 14 por aquello del " compra ahora que mañana no podrás", y luego paso lo que pasó. Así que sufría en silencio, todo muy estóico. Pero vamos, afortunadamente se quedaron al final en minusvalias de 8%, que llendo perdiendo el 35% de la inversión, pues no está nada mal.

Ahora estoy de exámenes y voy bastante pillado de tiempo, pero como en septiembre cambié la LFP por el DJI, siempre le echo un ojillo a esto y al hilo.

Ahora estoy bajista en BXX.PA, y a ver que pasa, haciendo de rappel veo al €/$ de 1´40 hasta 1´55 en 2/3 meses, a ver que pasa.

Por cierto no sé si ha salido por aqui el UYG, yo para el siguiente rebote, si hay leuros ( condición número 1), y sí el USD está entre los valores de arriba ( condición número 2), lo más seguro que meta unas fichas a la maquinita, a ver que sale.

Saludos para todos.


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

Tampoco llevo muchas... 10.000 a 1.07USD y otras 5000 de ayer a 0.91USD

HEB, si llega a 1.50USD las vendo.... o pegará hasta +100.00% como CTIC?

Estoy indeciso...


----------



## Kujire (15 May 2009)

a mi me gusta mucho, de hecho ayer "casi" pruebo .. pero estuve liadilla con los futuros y ... no te comenté nada porque la vi ok y quiero hacer algún otro análisis, pero promete. Felicidades!!


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

Ya que estoy dentro ... la voy a mantener unos días, el proceso ha comenzado... CTIC y las demás se han ido madurando con los días....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 May 2009)

Dow 8,295.40 -35.92 (-0.43%)
S&P 500 885.46 -7.61 (-0.85%)
Nasdaq 1,686.24 -2.97 (-0.18%)
10y bond 3.13% +0.02 (0.64%)


----------



## Claca (15 May 2009)

Sólo pasaba para decir que Don Pepito es un crack. De rico quiero ser como él.


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

¿quien le ha dado al puto botón...? :






Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (15 May 2009)

¡¡El final está MUY CERCA!! ¡Arrepentíos!

U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time

(Sacado de un foro Argento, que me van a llamar copión  )


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¡¡El final está MUY CERCA!! ¡Arrepentíos!
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time
> 
> (Sacado de un foro Argento, que me van a llamar copión  )



Kujire, debes 37k pavos... :


----------



## Tyrelfus (15 May 2009)

GEAB N°35 est disponible! Crise systémique globale : Juin 2009 ? Quand le monde sort définitivement du cadre de référence des soixante dernières années

Sí, está cerca el final


----------



## Wataru_ (15 May 2009)

Se me hace la boca Agua pensando en el GAP de -200 puntos del lunes ¿No pepón?

Como acabe así de débil (aún falta mucho) el lunes va a ser Sangriento.

Ufff menos mal.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 May 2009)

Tyrelfus dijo:


> GEAB N°35 est disponible! Crise systémique globale : Juin 2009 ? Quand le monde sort définitivement du cadre de référence des soixante dernières années
> 
> Sí, está cerca el final



Estaria bien si...el timo de la estampita a escala planetaria


----------



## Kujire (15 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Kujire, debes 37k pavos... :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


>



Vamos, que no estas para bromas... 

Por cierto, he abierto un largo en el Stoxx para el cortísimo plazo... por el aburrimiento y eso... 2344,5...


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Se me hace la boca Agua pensando en el GAP de -200 puntos del lunes ¿No pepón?
> 
> Como acabe así de débil (aún falta mucho) el lunes va a ser Sangriento.
> 
> Ufff menos mal.





¿Pero llegaremos vivos al lunes...? :



Saludos


----------



## percebo (15 May 2009)

Un saludo peña, hoy he estado alejado del foro por prescripción facultativa, arrastaba un dolor fabuloso de cabeza desde el miercoles y hoy he ido al medico y me ha mandado a la cama de cabeza, por lo visto tengo la tension por las nubes por falta de sueño, una medicación que me dieron y stress.... esto ultimo no puede estar relacionado con la bolsa (con lo tranquila que esta ultimamente), afortunadamente ya estoy mejor y con lo que me han dado se me ha pasado el migrañazo. Así que nada un buen fin de semana a todos y para lo de la porra yo voto, hoy bajamos, para la semana que viene 960.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Un saludo peña, hoy he estado alejado del foro por prescripción facultativa, arrastaba un dolor fabuloso de cabeza desde el miercoles y hoy he ido al medico y me ha mandado a la cama de cabeza, por lo visto tengo la tension por las nubes por falta de sueño, *una medicación que me dieron y stress*.... esto ultimo no puede estar relacionado con la bolsa (con lo tranquila que esta ultimamente), afortunadamente ya estoy mejor y con lo que me han dado se me ha pasado el migrañazo. Así que nada un buen fin de semana a todos y para lo de la porra yo voto, hoy bajamos, para la semana que viene 960.



Y eso que gano el Barca...no quiero imaginarme tu estado si hubiera sido al reves...


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

Como salga Obama ésto se cae... :o


Suerte a los que esteis largos... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

Percebo, me alegro que te estes recuperando.... recuerda que la bolsa no cierra, hay que cuidarse!

Saludos,
DP


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 May 2009)

.INX - S&P 500 INDEX - Google Finance

Ojo que aqui es donde nos jugamos los cuartos. Que Dios reparta suerte.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 May 2009)

-LCASC 860
-Riviera 860
-mixtables 870
-Wataru 880
-Benditaliquidez 925
-Kujire 930-955
-Percebo 960

Vamos que faltáis muchos, tonuel, Apolo, Hannibal, Speculo, Mulder, Donpepito, pecata, festivaldelhumor, Tupper, Chameleon, Azkuna, Carolus, etc...

Votad!!! Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (15 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Un saludo peña, hoy he estado alejado del foro por prescripción facultativa, arrastaba un dolor fabuloso de cabeza desde el miercoles y hoy he ido al medico y me ha mandado a la cama de cabeza, por lo visto tengo la tension por las nubes por falta de sueño, una medicación que me dieron y stress.... esto ultimo no puede estar relacionado con la bolsa (con lo tranquila que esta ultimamente), afortunadamente ya estoy mejor y con lo que me han dado se me ha pasado el migrañazo. Así que nada un buen fin de semana a todos y para lo de la porra yo voto, hoy bajamos, para la semana que viene 960.



descansa hamijo. en el sitio donde trabajo, los chicos de la bolsa entran muy jovencitos, con unos trajes carísimos y muy requetepeinados. al cabo de dos años están todos gordos y calvos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 May 2009)

En el intradía en el Stoxx tenemos doble techo en 2380 y doble suelo en 2340... quién ganará...?

Saludos y me alegro que estés bien Percebo, descansa y recuperate, te necesitamos en plena forma para la semana que viene!!!!


----------



## Carolus Rex (15 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> -LCASC 860
> -Riviera 860
> -mixtables 870
> -Wataru 880
> ...



Venga, me mojo... 

-Riviera 860
-mixtables 870
-Wataru 880
-Benditaliquidez 925
-Kujire 930-955
-Percebo 960
-Carolus 910-920

La MANO está haciendo lo imposible por mantenerla pero..... podrá?

Saludos a todos... Percebo, lo mejor dormir y descansar mucho, ya sabes...

Adeu.


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

Tengo otra con posible objetivo en 4-5 Dolares:

ACAD

ACAD - ACADIA Pharmaceuticals Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## percebo (15 May 2009)

Gracias a todos por vuestra preocupacion, pero no parece que sea gran cosa, acabo de venir de tomarme la tensión y ha habido Guanazo, he pasado de 16/10 a 12/6, desde esta mañana a la tarde.... que barbaridad, mi tensión es un chicharro de tomo y lomo, lo que mas me jode es que esta tarde iba a ir a la feria de la Gamba en Chiclana (no es coña) a dar cuenta de unos cuantos bichos con el lomito a rayas y de momento lo hemos tenido que posponer, a ver si para el domingo....

Un saludo.


----------



## Speculo (15 May 2009)

> -lcasc 860
> -riviera 860
> -mixtables 870
> -wataru 880
> ...



..........


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

Doy fe del buen comer en CHICLANA... tengo una casita muy prox a la PLAYA DE LA BARROSA.


----------



## Wataru_ (15 May 2009)

Juas... yo es que todo lo que sea ferias y personal a porrillo pfff...

Además soy alérgico al marisco  .

Yo el domingo tengo una excursión por Doñana en Globo ^___^! Eso mola!


----------



## chameleon (15 May 2009)

de 16/10 a 12/6 ?
yo creo que habrá rebote, al menos hasta los 61,8 fibo 

ojo esepe en mínimos del día 883, está rompiendo suelo de los últimos dos días


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

Ya soy accionista de ACAD... me ha entrado la orden en 1.60USD

Michael J. Fox beat is the upbeat as 'an Incurable Optimist'


----------



## Tupper (15 May 2009)

-lcasc 860
-riviera 860
-mixtables 870
-wataru 880
-benditaliquidez 925
-kujire 930-955
-percebo 960
-carolus 910-920
-speculo 875 
-tupper 925

A cuidarse Percebo, que la salud es más importante.


----------



## chameleon (15 May 2009)

de qué es la porra que no menterau!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 May 2009)

Me da que hoy acabamos subiendo... desde ahora se entiende


----------



## Speculo (15 May 2009)

¿Y qué nos dicen las velas?

Pues nada bueno para los toros ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 May 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> de qué es la porra que no menterau!!



S&P para la próxima semana...

Es un poco "suigeneris", no hay fecha final, es más bien, hacia donde crees que tirará el mercado...
Y como somos muy "IN" pues lo hacemos con el ESEPÉ...

Saludos...


----------



## percebo (15 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Doy fe del buen comer en CHICLANA... tengo una casita muy prox a la PLAYA DE LA BARROSA.



Y conociendote seguro que estará en una zona urbana consolidada, porque lo de las casas en Chiclana es autentico espectaculo, yo estube mirando para construir en un terreno en el Pago del Humo pero hacerlo legal es algo proximo a lo imposible, estaba tentado de hacermela alli porque es una zona muy tranquila y no pilla muy mal para ir al curro en cadiz cada día (la Barrosa ya pilla un poco mas a tras mano), de todas maneras no es algo que haya descartado, tenia los planos y todo, pero de momento de alquiler genial y tirao de precio, así que quizas dentro de un par de años me lo replantee a ver si los terrenos han vuelto a un precio normal.



Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas... yo es que todo lo que sea ferias y personal a porrillo pfff...
> 
> Además soy alérgico al marisco  .
> 
> Yo el domingo tengo una excursión por Doñana en Globo ^___^! Eso mola!



Ya te digo que mola, como lo has contratado, cuanto cuesta?... informa, informa, porque Doña Ana visto en globo debe ser realmente espectacular.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 May 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> -lcasc 860
> -riviera 860
> -mixtables *855*
> -speculo 875
> ...



Me retracto y lo bajo hasta *855*


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

Está al lado de la carretera (camino) que lleva a la playa... donde está el puesto de las chuches, etc. vamos a 3 minutos de tocar el agua!

Todo legal

PD: Ya verás mi TIE... aparcado en una zona reservada de la playa.... me están construyendo una pista de at.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 May 2009)

El S&P está casi tocando el 23,6%fibo de corrección que os comenté el otro día... o rebota fuerte o nos vamos al 38,2% para la semana que viene...

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (15 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Y qué nos dicen las velas?
> 
> Pues nada bueno para los toros ...





> -speculo 875



wishful thinking?


----------



## Wataru_ (15 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Ya te digo que mola, como lo has contratado, cuanto cuesta?... informa, informa, porque Doña Ana visto en globo debe ser realmente espectacular.



Pues lo he contratado directamente con ellos... es carillo, porque te incluyen muchas chorradas, desayuno, etc... 150 por persona. No se si harán precios especiales para niños... seguro que si.

GLOOBO, Paseos en globo en Sevilla y Publicidad aérea con globos aerostáticos e hinchables. Vuela en globo

Ya te contaré que tal el Domingo u el Lunes.


----------



## percebo (15 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El S&P está casi tocando el 23,6%fibo de corrección que os comenté el otro día... o rebota fuerte o nos vamos al 38,2% para la semana que viene...
> 
> Saludos...



Yo creo que rebotamos, estaba corto desde los 2352 en el futuro del eurostoxx para cerrarlo en 2300, pero se han negado a seguir al S&P y se han parado en seco en 2316-22, comprando bastante papel en el eurostoxx para la hora que es, así que me temo que alguien sabe que la bajada no es la buena, por lo que sin saber muy bien porque, he cerrado los cortos en 2318 y he abierto dos largos, si ellos lo hacen por algo será, me he puesto el disfraz de leon de peluche y voy a infliltrarme en su manada a ver a donde van.


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

*UN CLIENTE PLENAMENTE SATISFECHO, VIAJE EN GLOBO...*


----------



## percebo (15 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pues lo he contratado directamente con ellos... es carillo, porque te incluyen muchas chorradas, desayuno, etc... 150 por persona. No se si harán precios especiales para niños... seguro que si.
> 
> GLOOBO, Paseos en globo en Sevilla y Publicidad aérea con globos aerostáticos e hinchables. Vuela en globo
> 
> Ya te contaré que tal el Domingo u el Lunes.



Estaré pendiente a ver que tal lo has pasado, pero casi seguro que me apuntaré a un viajecillo de esos, tenia ganas de subir a un globo y me viene de escandalo, que la debía un regalo a la jefa, por la chiqui no me preocupo, no creo que con un añito y medio la vayamos a subir al cacharro.


----------



## Kujire (15 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Yo creo que rebotamos, estaba corto desde los 2352 en el futuro del eurostoxx para cerrarlo en 2300, pero se han negado a seguir al S&P y se han parado en seco en 2316-22, comprando bastante papel en el eurostoxx para la hora que es, así que me temo que alguien sabe que la bajada no es la buena, por lo que sin saber muy bien porque, he cerrado los cortos en 2318 y he abierto dos largos, si ellos lo hacen por algo será, me he puesto el disfraz de leon de peluche y voy a infliltrarme en su manada a ver a donde van.



jiji que bueno, yo me he hecho la bajada desde el mismo punto ... y la subida anterior tb

...creo que la diferencia es que yo he tomado el tren de las 10:45 y tú tomaste el nocturno


----------



## percebo (15 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> jiji que bueno, yo me he hecho la bajada desde el mismo punto ... y la subida anterior tb
> 
> ...creo que la diferencia es que yo he tomado el tren de las 10:45 y tú tomaste el nocturno



De hecho me he cascado 4, cerre los cortos de ayer nada mas abrir porque no me gusto el arranque, le saque poco pero algo es algo, le deje dos ordenes que entraron las dos con una media de 2353 y me las quite en 2317, y deje el cebo otra vez, colo una en 2349 y la quite en 2335 y despues entraron estas ultimas, ahora estoy largo desde 2318 y un futuro del S&P en 880.5, en el que me estan crujiendo ahora mismo, a ver si aguanta el stop.

el viaje en globo esta mas que pagado hoy.


----------



## Speculo (15 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> wishful thinking?



Ya... Sí... Iba a poner 775, pero luego he pensado lo que suele pasar en Wall Street durante la última media hora de negociación y se me ha cambiado el 7 por el 8 

Edito: En serio, creo que los 875 deberían de aguantar unos días. Si se pierden....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 May 2009)

-lcasc 860
-riviera 860
-mixtables 855
-wataru 880
-benditaliquidez 925
-kujire 930-955
-percebo 960
-carolus 910-920
-speculo 875 
-tupper 925


----------



## Kujire (15 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ya... Sí... Iba a poner 775, pero luego he pensado lo que suele pasar en Wall Street durante la última media hora de negociación y se me ha cambiado el 7 por el 8
> 
> Edito: En serio, creo que los 875 deberían de aguantar unos días. Si se pierden....



es que hoy es un día raro ... porque vencen opciones (no doy más pistas porque me juego una porra)


----------



## Sleepwalk (15 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> *-sleepwalk 850*
> -lcasc 860
> -riviera 860
> -mixtables 855
> ...



Buenas tardes, me añado que acabo de verlo y lo dejo ordenado también.
El tema de los stres bank sólo ha analizado 19, pero me da que debe haber más de un centenar tocados. Mi sentimiento es de bajar conforme se vayan sabiendo las necesidades reales. No como Wells Fargo que anuncia ganancias millonarias y hace subir al sector y una semana después reconoce la necesidad de 15 mil millones para recapitalizarse.

Buen fin de semana a todos/as.


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Un saludo peña, hoy he estado alejado del foro por prescripción facultativa, arrastaba un dolor fabuloso de cabeza desde el miercoles y hoy he ido al medico y me ha mandado a la cama de cabeza, por lo visto tengo la tension por las nubes por falta de sueño, una medicación que me dieron y stress.... esto ultimo no puede estar relacionado con la bolsa (con lo tranquila que esta ultimamente), afortunadamente ya estoy mejor y con lo que me han dado se me ha pasado el migrañazo.




Cuídate... si sigues los pasos de DPHF y THF dormirás más tranquilo... :





las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vamos que faltáis muchos, tonuel, Apolo, Hannibal, Speculo, Mulder, Donpepito, pecata, festivaldelhumor, Tupper, Chameleon, Azkuna, Carolus, etc...
> 
> Votad!!! Saludos...




Ahí va lo mio... tengo confianza en el fin de semana... 

-percebo 960
-kujire 930-955
-benditaliquidez 925
-tupper 925
-carolus 910-920
-wataru 880
-speculo 875 
-lcasc 860
-riviera 860
-mixtables 855
-sleepwalk 850
-tonuel 500




chameleon dijo:


> en el sitio donde trabajo, los chicos de la bolsa entran muy jovencitos, con unos trajes carísimos y muy requetepeinados. al cabo de dos años están todos gordos y calvos




Aaaaah, ahora entiendo lo de su avatar... 

Por cierto, ¿está dentro o recuperando fuerzas...?




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 May 2009)

Percebo, hoy es de esos días en los que el Stoxx no sigue al S&P, a unos 25 puntos más o menos...

Saludos...


----------



## percebo (15 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Cuídate... si sigues los pasos de DPHF y THF dormirás más tranquilo... :
> 
> Saludos



NO pongo en duda la capacidad de esos Headfounds, pero me temo que no serán capaces de evitar que mi niña se despierte cada noche a las 3 de la mañana.


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> NO pongo en duda la capacidad de esos Headfounds, pero me temo que no serán capaces de evitar que mi niña se despierte cada noche a las 3 de la mañana.



Que te voy a contar que no sepas de las mujeres... :o



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (15 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vamos que faltáis muchos, tonuel, Apolo, Hannibal, Speculo, Mulder, Donpepito, pecata, festivaldelhumor, Tupper, Chameleon, Azkuna, Carolus, etc...
> 
> Votad!!! Saludos...



Pues yo iba a poner un objetivo a eso de las 17:30-18:00 ¿te puedes creer que ya tenía el msg. escrito y me quedaba darle a enviar? pero he abortado porque mi objetivo eran 883.5, así de exacto y determinado, pero al final he abortado porque me he dado cuenta en ese momento de que íbamos a alcanzarlo hoy.

Al final ha llegado 876.75. Tal vez este finde calcule uno nuevo y lo ponga aquí como apuesta para la semana.


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

Por cierto...


Tanto esperar a los CFDs para tumbar el ibex y lo primero que hago es ponerme largo... :o







Saludos :o


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo iba a poner un objetivo a eso de las 17:30-18:00 ¿te puedes creer que ya tenía el msg. escrito y me quedaba darle a enviar? pero he abortado porque mi objetivo eran 883.5, así de exacto y determinado, pero al final he abortado porque me he dado cuenta en ese momento de que íbamos a alcanzarlo hoy.
> 
> Al final ha llegado 876.75. Tal vez este finde calcule uno nuevo y lo ponga aquí como apuesta para la semana.



De ti me lo creo todo Mulder... 

Cuando lo tengas lo pones, y pasa un buen finde!!


----------



## percebo (15 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Percebo, hoy es de esos días en los que el Stoxx no sigue al S&P, a unos 25 puntos más o menos...
> 
> Saludos...



Ya me di cuenta esta mañana, tengo una teoria, pero esta muy verde, no ponerme largo cuando el eurostoxx tenga un diferencial alto con el S&P por la mañana, porque es muy posible (ya lo he visto dos veces una me pillo y otra le pille) que se la meriende rapida y te deje fuera de juego, sin embargo por la tarde creo que no es tan mala señal ya que a veces he visto que el eurostoxx no sigue con la misma fuerza la tendencia del S&P y normalmente resulta que el S&P se acaba dando la vuelta, como si el futuro europeo adelantara lo que iban a hacer los yankis o no se lo creyesen mucho. De todas maneras puede ser una completa chorrada, pero esta semana de momento no ha funcionado mal.

La diferencia para mi es que por la mañana la contraprestación la ponen los subyacentes del eurostoxx que están operando en ese momento, por lo que le pegan el bocado a los accionistas que operan en el mercado real, sin embargo por la tarde no es así, por lo que el futuro funciona como un juego de apuestas cerrado en la que no se le puede endosar las perdidas a nadie.


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

Real Time Stock Quotes: Hemispherx BioPharma, Inc. (HEB) NASDAQ.com

Aquí pueden comprobar las jugosas plusvalías que se va a llevar hoy DP HF!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Real Time Stock Quotes: Hemispherx BioPharma, Inc. (HEB) NASDAQ.com
> 
> Aquí pueden comprobar las jugosas plusvalías que se va a llevar hoy DP HF!



Donpepito a que cuenta tengo que enviar el dinero para entrar en tu HF? 

Saludos...

Por cierto... vota!!! queremos ver lo que piensan las manos fuertes... jeje


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

Pepon*26 quizás la edad... *tiene +plusvalías realizadas, nuestro HF está en pañales, de momento.


----------



## Wataru_ (15 May 2009)

Bueno... el que quiera "plata" para el Lunes... que compre en el rebote de aquí al final "FAZ"... yo ando todavía con un pico retenido por la mierda de las acciones y nu puede ser.

Don Pepito... ¿vas a vender o serán plusvalías virtuales?


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

Que demonios!!! vamos a dejar correr esas plusvalías... confio en el premarket... ya hemos distribuido el rumor... comprueba el VOL de hoy!

El lunes un premarket +50% las gacelas siguen el mismo patrón con las FARMAS, CTIC, etc.


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

Por otro lado... me temo que deberías hablar con RT4, yo tengo disponible el importe al momento, aunque me indique pendiente de liquidar, puedo seguir operando como saldo operativo, sin esperas.


----------



## Wataru_ (15 May 2009)

Este Lunes vete a saber como abren los Yankis... lo mismo hasta por debajo de 875... y ufff correrán con la manada. 

^__^ Que tengas suerte


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 May 2009)

buenassss nochess al final ni he pillado cortos ,ni santanderes a 6´99 ni na de na....en fin para la proxima semana el S&P va a estar ahhhhh 835 ni mas ni menos....
que tengais un buen fin de semana y afilar los cuchillos para el lunes


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 May 2009)

-percebo 960
-kujire 930-955
-benditaliquidez 925
-tupper 925
-carolus 910-920
-wataru 880
-speculo 875
-lcasc 860
-riviera 860
-mixtables 855
-sleepwalk 850
-festivaldelhumor 835
-tonuel 500

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (15 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Por otro lado... me temo que deberías hablar con RT4, yo tengo disponible el importe al momento, aunque me indique pendiente de liquidar, puedo seguir operando como saldo operativo, sin esperas.



¿Uh? ¿si? ummm el Lunes preguntaré porque no me ha gustado nada eso...
Lo tengo el money en el disponible... pero no me cuenta para operar y la verdad me ha jodido.

Gracias por el detalle.


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

Puede operar en bolsa por* xxxxxxxxxxxx Euros.*


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Puede operar en bolsa por* 911.314,22 Euros.*



Hasta que llegues al nivel de pepon26 te quedan muchas plusvalias que realizar...:o

Por cierto...

Con eso no tienes ni para pagar la gasolina del TIE...



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (15 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Puede operar en bolsa por* 911.314,22 Euros.*



O________O! No jodas... que mira que te creo en ??? jajaja Qué mamón si mi cuenta de R4 anda por los 20 mil...


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> O________O! No jodas... que mira que te creo en ??? jajaja Qué mamón si mi cuenta de R4 anda por los 20 mil...



Yo si me lo creo... lo que pasa es que lo de pepon26 también me lo creo... 


El capital de mi HF es menor pero en pocos años puedo superar a este par de leones, aún soy pequeñín... pero estoy creciendo... :










Saludos


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

No ha sido mal cierre... HEB se ha portado bien... ahora q hemos puesto la zanahoria a las burrogacelas.... el lunes será un día de ventas.

Mi TIE-FIGHTER, no utiliza combustibles fosiles....

UTILIZA ENERGIAS RENEW... GAMESA POWER!


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No ha sido mal cierre... HEB se ha portado bien... ahora q hemos puesto la zanahoria a las burrogacelas.... el lunes será un día de ventas.




Haremos fuerza... 




donpepito dijo:


> Mi TIE-FIGHTER, no utiliza combustibles fosiles....




entonces tampoco le echas carbón... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

No, ZP me ha dado un subvención... nosotros nos movemos con energia EOLICA.


----------



## donpepito (15 May 2009)

Me marcho que he quedado a las 23:00 con unas señoritas... 

Cuidarme el AFTERHOURS .... 

Saludos,


----------



## tonuel (15 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No, ZP me ha dado un subvención... nosotros nos movemos con energia EOLICA.



Ahí estamos... subvencionando a los más desfavorecidos... :o


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (15 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> buenassss nochess al final ni he pillado cortos ,ni santanderes a 6´99 ni na de na....en fin para la proxima semana el S&P va a estar ahhhhh 835 ni mas ni menos....
> que tengais un buen fin de semana y afilar los cuchillos para el lunes



Yo me he metido corto en el SAN esta tarde a 6.88, que era el cierre de ayer, y durante la sesión he arañado los 10 céntimos, pero luego se ha girado para el vencimiento, al final de la subasta me he quedado con 5 céntimos, creo que llegará más abajo.

Y ahora estoy bastante contento con la bajada de los índices, este lunes la clavo en la apertura 

Por la parte negativa ando pillado en un largo con ENG pero este lunes-martes que viene creo que subirán bastante y las estoy aguantando por eso.

Todo es cuestión de tener un sistema para no tomar la decisión equivocada, no quiero decir que el sistema no falle, pero si está probado y actuas según este no deberías fallar o al menos deberías tener cierta esperanza de recuperar minusvalías.


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo me he metido corto en el SAN esta tarde a 6.88, que era el cierre de ayer, y durante la sesión he arañado los 10 céntimos, pero luego se ha girado para el vencimiento, al final de la subasta me he quedado con 5 céntimos, creo que llegará más abajo.
> 
> Y ahora estoy bastante contento con la bajada de los índices, este lunes la clavo en la apertura



El lunes no se si hará frio o calor, pero antes de meter el equipo será mejor analizar los movimientos de las manos fuertes... :o



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 May 2009)

*Porqué creo que esta semana es la final de la champions.*

Hola a todos, os adjunto dos pantallazos del SP.

Estamos en los niveles de fibo a L/P y a C/P, por último, interesante resaltar como ha servido de apoyo la MM20 ( media de las bollinger).

Saludos para todos, compren palomitas, y si pestañean se lo pierden.

Editado: Salen los pantallazos demasiado grandes para el hilo, os dejo el link de la galeria abajo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 May 2009)

ImageShack® - Gallery


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 May 2009)

Aprovecho también para adjuntaros la guía fiscal del inversor 

Es muy completa, y dadas las fechas que corren, seguro que a más de uno le viene bien .

Saludos!


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2009)

Aquí os dejo el enlace a un video de mi amigo Cava... no apto para gacelas... :


Análisis de la semana con Jose Luis Cava




Saludos


----------



## percebo (16 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Aquí os dejo el enlace a un video de mi amigo Cava... no apto para gacelas... :
> 
> 
> Análisis de la semana con Jose Luis Cava
> ...



Que disgustazo, la primera frase y ya dice que el S&P puede desplegar una tendencia extra hasta la zona del 950-1000, está claro que la porra no la gano:, porque no se si será casualidad pero al buen Sr. Cava no lo he visto acertar ni una.

Edito: Rayos lo he visto entero y estoy de acuerdo en casi todo, en que me estaré equivocando?... hasta lo de vender opciones al llegar a 950, tengo miedo.


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Edito: Rayos lo he visto entero y estoy de acuerdo en casi todo, en que me estaré equivocando?... hasta lo de vender opciones al llegar a 950, tengo miedo.




Puede que a corto plazo nos equivoquemos si nos ponemos cortos... pero a medio plazo seguro no... :o

Yo lo que veo es que por aquí ya se está poniendo corto hasta el jardinero... :


Saludos


----------



## percebo (17 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Puede que a corto plazo nos equivoquemos si nos ponemos cortos... pero a medio plazo seguro no... :o
> 
> Yo lo que veo es que por aquí ya se está poniendo corto hasta el jardinero... :
> 
> ...



NO si para abajo vamos seguro, lo que no tengo yo tan claro es que sea tocar un nivel y al día siguiente irnos a pique, yo creo que necesitan su tiempo para colocar su papel a buen precio, mi idea es que volverán a los niveles anteriores o por encima, pero más despacio soltando todo el papel del mundo a los que quieran entrar ahora.


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> NO si para abajo vamos seguro, lo que no tengo yo tan claro es que sea tocar un nivel y al día siguiente irnos a pique, yo creo que necesitan su tiempo para colocar su papel a buen precio, mi idea es que volverán a los niveles anteriores o por encima, pero más despacio soltando todo el papel del mundo a los que quieran entrar ahora.



Como dijo pepon26 la clave es el timing... porque lo que va a pasar ya lo sabe hasta Rita la Cantaora... :o

Yo queria ponerme corto en algún bankito pero las manos fuertes me dicen que me meta largo... para pillar la nueva onda y tal... :



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 May 2009)

tonuel:

<object width="640" height="480"><param name="movie" value="http://www.megavideo.com/v/RNUFO775f275d54b8de6ca9bd89ca3b8608f72d8"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.megavideo.com/v/RNUFO775f275d54b8de6ca9bd89ca3b8608f72d8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="480"></embed></object>

lo puso carlos zorro en el hilo del oro, pero mira los primeros 5 minutos


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2009)

Muy bueno este hombre... 

Pues nada, nos dedicaremos a comer alguna que otra gacela intradia... 




Saludos


----------



## percebo (17 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel:
> 
> lo puso carlos zorro en el hilo del oro, pero mira los primeros 5 minutos



El Sr. Saez del Castillo ya me cae mejor mira, ademas le gusta mucho decir lo de soltar papelón. Del Señoruco este me fio más, el que has puesto es interesante, pero me gusta más este video que aunque es de hace un mes habla de lo que yo comento muy amenudo sobre como colocan papel (no iba a ser idea mia), a mi me ha resultado muy interesante y le he sacado muy buen rendimiento el último mes, estando en mi opinión vigente todo lo que dijo en su momento. Lo más interesante en el minuto 6.30.

<object width="640" height="523"><param name="movie" value="http://www.megavideo.com/v/G46ZKIG21052a7d7b83c86f6288dbf4359d9a777"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.megavideo.com/v/G46ZKIG21052a7d7b83c86f6288dbf4359d9a777" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="523"></embed></object>


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> El Sr. Saez del Castillo ya me cae mejor mira, ademas le gusta mucho decir lo de soltar papelón. Del Señoruco este me fio más, el que has puesto es interesante, pero me gusta más este video que aunque es de hace un mes habla de lo que yo comento muy amenudo sobre como colocan papel (no iba a ser idea mia), a mi me ha resultado muy interesante y le he sacado muy buen rendimiento el último mes, estando en mi opinión vigente todo lo que dijo en su momento. Lo más interesante en el minuto 6.30.



He estado viendo videos de este hombre... menudo crack... jajaja 

Voy a ver si me leo sus libros... buena caza... 




Saludos


----------



## percebo (17 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> He estado viendo videos de este hombre... menudo crack... jajaja
> 
> Voy a ver si me leo sus libros... buena caza...
> 
> ...



Pues prueba a mirar el blog de Francisco Llinares en Rankia, ese si que es un puto crack y el libro que tiene lo recomiendo sin ninguna duda, ademas no es muy largo y es baratito a mi me costó 17 leuros, en el enlace de la firma viene la referencia a él, se llama "Analis técnico, como operar con exito en acciones y futuros". 

Blog de Francisco Llinares Coloma

Si tienes curiosidad pincha en la etiqueta de Renta Variable y fijate en los consejos que daba a inicios de 2008, me gusta porque se moja sin proponer locuras.


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Pues prueba a mirar el blog de Francisco Llinares en Rankia, ese si que es un puto crack y el libro que tiene lo recomiendo sin ninguna duda, ademas no es muy largo y es baratito a mi me costó 17 leuros, en el enlace de la firma viene la referencia a él, se llama "Analis técnico, como operar con exito en acciones y futuros".
> 
> Blog de Francisco Llinares Coloma
> 
> Si tienes curiosidad pincha en la etiqueta de Renta Variable y fijate en los consejos que daba a inicios de 2008, me gusta porque se moja sin proponer locuras.



Lo leeré... pero espérese a que yo saque mi libro... bestseller mundial hoyga... :



Saludos


----------



## Tupper (18 May 2009)

Buenos días a todos.

Impresionante gráfica. 

Caída beneficios de las empresas componentes del SP ajustada a la inflación (en términos reales):

“While the stock market is up sharply since early March, the economy as well as corporate earnings continue to suffer. Today’s chart helps provide some perspective as to the magnitude of the current economic decline. Today’s chart illustrates that 12-month, as-reported S&P 500 earnings have declined over 90% over the past 20 months (with over 90% of S&P 500 companies having reported for Q1 2009), *making this by far the largest decline on record (the data goes back to 1936)*. In fact, real earnings have dropped to a record low and if current estimates hold, Q3 2009 will see the first 12-month period during which S&P 500 earnings are negative.”


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

*Me encanta el olor a guano por las mañanas... *:




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 May 2009)

japon -2,4%

india casi +10%!!!! que ha pasado?


----------



## chameleon (18 May 2009)

india, parece que se han filtrado rumores de los planes del gobierno contra la crisis
supongo que se pondrán a comprar activos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 May 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> india, parece que se han filtrado rumores de los planes del gobierno contra la crisis
> supongo que se pondrán a comprar activos...



o igual tienen un plan "I" o un 2010I...


----------



## Claca (18 May 2009)

Buenos días

¿Últimos días de bajadas antes de volver a subir o finalmente ha terminado el rebote? Que alguna mano fuerte de esas nos ilumine con el mechero.


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 May 2009)

esta semana tiene pinta de que van a haber muchas visitas en este hilo...


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> ¿Últimos días de bajadas antes de volver a subir o finalmente ha terminado el rebote? Que alguna mano fuerte de esas nos ilumine con el mechero.



Yo voy a ponerme largo cuando toque suelo intradia... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

Buenos días.

GAMESA, descontando resultados...


----------



## Claca (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo voy a ponerme largo cuando toque suelo intradia... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tal y como lo veo yo, en los 870-880 del S&P debería arrancar un último impulso al alza, entonces el timo quedaría perfecto. En cualquier caso, no nos certifiques mucho


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

MOR , está haciendo lo mismo en GAMESA y ACCIONA, vender y recompra, tumbar la cot.


----------



## Claca (18 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> MOR , está haciendo lo mismo en GAMESA y ACCIONA, vender y recompra, tumbar la cot.



MOR = Mordor?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo voy a ponerme largo cuando toque suelo intradia... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



donde estaria ese suelo intradia ?


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2009)

A los buenos dias!

Ya estoy fuera de mis cortos en SAN:
6.88->6.65

Creo que aun bajará algo más pero esta vez he preferido materializar plusvalías porque era uno de mis objetivos.

Hoy tendremos un fuerte punto de inflexión a las 14:00, probablemente un mínimo importante, cuyas consecuencias se dejarán notar hasta el miércoles a mediodia más o menos.

El que avisa no es traidor


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

muertoviviente dijo:


> donde estaria ese suelo intradia ?



Al final de la sesión te lo digo... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 May 2009)

en el 6000


apunta:
GAM -5%
POP -4%
TELE -4%

nada mas abrir


----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Al final de la sesión te lo digo...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



: que jodio nada e comprao unas cuantas call


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

Ummmm... Esas gamesitas huelen muy bien... venid con papá... 


Edito:


Mierda... ya se va el SAN... : ... a ver si vuelve... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

INDITEX, se va a llevar hoy una de las buenas....


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 May 2009)

Las cotizadas catalanas ganan un 24,5% más hasta marzo - Expansión.com


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> INDITEX, se va a llevar hoy una de las buenas....



No solo hoy, le toca recibir palo toda esta semana.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 May 2009)

Cerrados los cortos que tenia en la bajada matutina.
Sigo largo en Iberdrola,acciona y compre Grifols a 13 el Viernes.
Estoy un poco mosca,todo el mundo dice que tenemos que subir aun un poco mas...que esta no es la bajada buena...me parece que es todo demasiado facil,y como siempre nos cojeran con los pantalones bajados.


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 May 2009)

Todo el mundo dice que el miercoles rebotamos, sí... es mosqueante... todos esperamos los 9800... todos


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

IBERDROLA, tengo la seguridad que la vamos a ver a menos de 5,00€ ... ACS FLORENTINO ... tiene la pasta para comprar el 8% a precio mercado.

Intuiciones.


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 May 2009)

Florentino:

"donde metas la olla, no metas la ..."


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> *Hoy tendremos un fuerte punto de inflexión a las 14:00*, probablemente un mínimo importante, cuyas consecuencias se dejarán notar hasta el miércoles a mediodia más o menos.
> 
> El que avisa no es traidor




Es cuando sale Soraya en Eurovisión ¿no...? :






Saludos


----------



## awai (18 May 2009)

Buenos días,

Estoy preparando la revenge al POP por lo del jueves 

Los mínimos a las 13:30 ^_^


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Los mínimos a las 13:30 ^_^




Orden de compra en SAN a 2€... a ver si entra... 




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 May 2009)

pues si hace un split, no te quepa duda que este año te entra


----------



## Bayne (18 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues si hace un split, no te quepa duda que este año te entra



Yo creo que, después de la junta de junio, SAN se desligará de todas sus ataduras que lo mantienen a flote...


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

Uau... menuda lucha... en el SAN se están repartiendo hostias como panes... :











Saludos


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

Corto en SAN a 6,75€... a ver si me deshago de ellas esta semana o el mes que viene... 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Corto en SAN a 6,75€... a ver si me deshago de ellas esta semana o el mes que viene...



Yo tenía 2 objetivos para ella: 6.65 y 6.31, pero si no llega a ese nivel a las 14:00 y los índices hacen un mínimo en ese momento yo de ti las soltaría donde estén.

Luego será peor.


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo tenía 2 objetivos para ella: 6.65 y 6.31, pero si no llega a ese nivel a las 14:00 y los índices hacen un mínimo en ese momento yo de ti las soltaría donde estén.
> 
> Luego será peor.



Da igual, las voy a mantener aunque suba a 8 euros... :

Operando corto con CFDs me dan intereses y todo... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

Iberdrola 5,77€


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Da igual, las voy a mantener aunque suba a 8 euros... :
> 
> Operando corto con CFDs me dan intereses y todo...



Ese comentario huele a 'soy inversor a largo plazo por el dividendo'


----------



## Caída a Plomo (18 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> IBERDROLA, tengo la seguridad que la vamos a ver a menos de 5,00€ ... ACS FLORENTINO ... tiene la pasta para comprar el 8% a precio mercado.
> 
> Intuiciones.



Este es el tipo de mensajes por los que merece la pena leer este post.

Te debo una cerveza


----------



## Gamu (18 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo tenía 2 objetivos para ella: 6.65 y 6.31, pero si no llega a ese nivel a las 14:00 y los índices hacen un mínimo en ese momento yo de ti las soltaría donde estén.
> 
> Luego será peor.



se huele un lunes negro en wall street eh! 

Yo solté todo el viernes pasado, y no me equivoque!!! Pero hoy creo que no es dia de compras...


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ese comentario huele a 'soy inversor a largo plazo por el dividendo'



No veas lo tranquilo que voy a dormir estando corto en el SAN... hasta los 3 euros no las suelto... 

Así de mientras me da tiempo a leerme este par de libros... 





Por repasar conceptos... cabezas, hombros, ondas de elliott y tal...





Saludos


----------



## Caída a Plomo (18 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> se huele un lunes negro en wall street eh!
> 
> Yo solté todo el viernes pasado, y no me equivoque!!! Pero hoy creo que no es dia de compras...



Ni hoy, ni esta semana, ni....

Hasta que no se vea guano, pero guano de verdad, no hay que meter ni un céntimo en bolsa.

Este rebote está muerto, muerto del todo. Ya sólo queda bajar, de manera clara o con dudas engañosas para que piquen gacelillas incautas, pero hacia abajo. No hay otra dirección.


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 May 2009)

107 euros? te regala acciones con el libro....?? por mucho dvd que tenga!!


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 107 euros? te regala acciones con el libro....?? por mucho dvd que tenga!!



No... pero es que las tapas me hacen juego con la estanteria y las cortinas... 



Saludos


----------



## Caída a Plomo (18 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 107 euros? te regala acciones con el libro....?? por mucho dvd que tenga!!



No veas el pedazo de negocio que tienen montado muchos charlatanes. Por cierto que le estoy dando vueltas al tema con la intención de forrarme con la bolsa de manera segura. Sin invertir un chavo y hablando de cabezas y hombros. Un poco de psicología barata y todo adornado con palabras embaucadoras envueltas en una aureola de experiencia y aciertos. Decir las cosas con aplomo, eso es fundamental.

Siempre la responsabilidad última es de quien le da a la tecla enter para ejecutar una operación.


----------



## Bayne (18 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 107 euros? te regala acciones con el libro....?? por mucho dvd que tenga!!



490 páginas implican mucho gasto en papel...
Además el libro es filosofía pura
*Que conste que le oí por primera vez el viernes y me pareció muy convincente...

Reseña:
La Filosofía para triunfar en los Mercados Organizados del Mundo basada en la lógica y lo simple 

Índice:
CAPÍTULO PRIMERO:

SE PONE EL SOL 

¡A los mercados hay que ir aprendido! 

La ambición medida 

El señuelo de las riquezas 


CAPÍTULO SEGUNDO: 

LA IDEA Y EL SIGNO 

El lenguaje es un sistema simbólico 

Convertir la idea en realidad 

Mostrar mejor que decir 

El valor de la memoria 

Un gráfico es un ente real mudo 

Gran capacidad fotográfica y habilidad en la síntesis para

desmenuzar lo complejo 

La realidad de un gráfico es única 

La mejor escuela del engaño es el mercado 

Los ciegos y el elefante 



CAPÍTULO TERCERO: 

EL OTRO YO, PERSONA BIOLÓGICA 

Nuestro mundo 

Sólo una cosa 

Accidente de Cali 

Vuelo tranquilo 

Ideas Preconcebidas 



CAPÍTULO CUARTO: 

¿EL HOMBRE ES UN ANIMAL RACIONAL? 



CAPÍTULO QUINTO: 

LA MASA AMORFA

El individuo integrado en el rebaño 

¿Vamos a estar todos equivocados? 

Fuera de la masa hace frío 

La masa en mercado bajista 

Mente esférica 

Sincronización de fase nula 



CAPÍTULO SEXTO: 

EL PODER Y LOS MEDIOS DE COMUNICACIÓN 

La dictadura de la propaganda 

Publicidad 

La propaganda para el consumo 

Pluma Blanca 

Las pasiones 

Persuasión 

La cultura condiciona 

Las debilidades del ser humano 

Capitalismo popular 

Mentir es profesión muy antigua 

Símil de la estafa. Salida a Bolsa 

Sumisión-Sometimiento

Los profesionales del análisis. Independencia 

Me gusta esta acción 

Profesión y libertad

Mentira y verdad

Juan y su mujer

Los gritos del silencio de la propaganda organizada 200

Como en Fuenteovejuna, todos a una 200



CAPÍTULO SÉPTIMO: 

LOS FUNDAMENTALES 

Someterse a un nuevo sistema supone deponer al otro 

El «análisis fundamental» es una pieza memorable para

la galería del disparate 

El «análisis fundamental» no se cumple nunca 

Los estafadores del mercado 

Como reliquia del pasado 



CAPÍTULO OCTAVO: 

ALGO SOBRE EL MERCADO 

El mercado es el centro de golfería y estafa más grande

del mundo 

Visión global del mercado 

El engaño de las nuevas generaciones 

Los escándalos en los mercados 

Conocimiento del mercado 

La huida siempre nos permite volver a participar 

A más rendimiento más riesgo 

Sopa de confusiones 

Jornada de castigo duro 

El concepto de rotación 



CAPÍTULO NOVENO: 

EL PRECIO, EL PRECIO Y EL PRECIO 

El tic como mínima representación real del precio 

Representación gráfica del precio en coordenadas carte-

sianas 

El concepto universal de filtro 

En las resistencias 

En los soportes 

Proyecciones teóricas: niveles de sobrecomprado y sobre-

vendido 

Concepto genérico de «largo» y «corto», como sustitutos

de «compra» y «venta» 

Los conceptos de comprar y vender, versus largo y corto

Connotaciones peyorativas de comprar y vender 

Estar largo o estar corto 


CAPÍTULO DÉCIMO: 

EL STOP: EL SISTEMA UNIVERSAL DE PROTECCIÓN 

Abrir y cerrar una posición 

Premisas básicas a la colocación del stop 

Abrir una posición larga o corta


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

El cabrón del SAN ha roto el muro de los 6,78€... Póngase corto mulder por diossss.... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

Tonuel... con lo bien que conoces al SAN.... vas y le sigues el juego de los cortos!


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... con lo bien que conoces al SAN.... vas y le sigues el juego de los cortos!



Ponerse largo va en contra de mi credo... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

Ya sabes... bajada sin VOL.... = GACELAS asustadas >>>> CORTOS <<<<< y vuelta a subir.


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya sabes... bajada sin VOL.... = GACELAS asustadas >>>> CORTOS <<<<< y vuelta a subir.



Yo sigo esperando el castañazo para esta tarde... el que marca el paso es Wall Street... :


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

La noticia del superávit... ha hecho el milagro!


LONDRES --La eurozona registró un inesperado superávit comercial en marzo, aunque las exportaciones y las importaciones cayeron en términos interanuales porque la demanda dentro y fuera de la región se vio mermada por la recesión, según datos oficiales publicados el lunes. 

Sin embargo, los flujos comerciales podrían estar comenzando a recuperarse, como indican las cifras desestacionalizadas, que mostraron que las exportaciones de la eurozona aumentaron por segundo mes consecutivo en marzo y las importaciones registraron el primer incremento mensual desde septiembre del año pasado. 

Las cifras no ajustadas a efectos de calendario mostraron que los 16 países que comparten el euro lograron un superávit de EUR400 millones frente al déficit revisado de EUR1.000 millones en febrero, el mayor superávit desde abril de 2008, según la agencia de estadística de la Unión Europea, Eurostat. La eurozona registró un déficit comercial de EUR2.300 millones en marzo del pasado año. 

Los analistas esperaban un déficit de EUR300 millones en marzo, según un sondeo realizado por Dow Jones Newswires la semana pasada. El déficit de febrero se revisó a la baja desde EUR2.000 millones anunciados el mes pasado. 

Según las cifras no ajustadas, las exportaciones de la eurozona en marzo cayeron un 17% interanual hasta EUR108.000 millones, y las importaciones bajaron un 18% interanual a EUR107.600 millones. El comercio dentro de la eurozona alcanzó EUR113.100 millones, un 17% menos que en marzo de 2008. 

Sin embargo, los datos desestacionalizados muestran que las exportaciones en la eurozona aumentaron un 1,4% y las importaciones se incrementaron un 0,6% respecto a febrero. El comercio en la eurozona creció un 0,4%.


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

*HAY QUE TENER FE... *









Saludos


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *HAY QUE TENER FE... *



En esa foto falta la soga o una ventana abierta 

Hoy me parto contigo, pero no olvides que hay que entrar seguro de lo que se hace no con la fe de que ocurrirá algo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (18 May 2009)

buenos dias,ay el SAN,el SAN cuantos disgustos nos da y nos dará`...yo sigo esperandolo a 6,99


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En esa foto falta la soga o una ventana abierta
> 
> Hoy me parto contigo, pero no olvides que hay que entrar seguro de lo que se hace no con la fe de que ocurrirá algo




*La fe mueve montañas... *:




festivaldelhumor dijo:


> buenos dias,ay el SAN,el SAN cuantos disgustos nos da y nos dará`...yo sigo esperandolo a 6,99



Sigue esperando... te vas a quedar calvo... :



Saludos


----------



## percebo (18 May 2009)

Mucho cuidado hoy con los largos hasta que abran los yankis, ayer teniamos un diferencial con el S&P en los futuros de 20 puntos mas o menos y hoy se ha incrementado, por lo que no descartaría que pegaran un buen bajon antes de las 14.00, ademas han vendido a gusto entre 2340 y 2350, ojo no digo que nos vayamos para abajo, puede que solo vuelen los stops para luego pegar la subida buena, porque yo sigo pensando que no nos cargamos los 875 y 2300, eso sí, si los rompemos claramente es el momento de cerrar largos y darse la vuelta.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

GAMESA...... APOLO... seguro que has comprado cuando estaba en -5,xx% .... buena inversión intradia!


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

El SAN va p'abajo... quien avisa no es traidor... :



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 May 2009)

He vendido acciona y Grifols con leves plusvalias.
Sigo con muchaaaaas iberdrolas en perdidas,de momento aguanto la posicion


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

Abengoa SA (ABG.MC) dijo el lunes que obtuvo en consorcio con otras dos compañías un contrato para construir dos tramos de líneas de transmisión eléctrica por valor de EUR250 millones en Brasil. 

La compañía española de infraestructuras y energía tiene una participación del 25,5% en el consorcio, participado también por la Compañía de Transmisión Eléctrica Paulista y por Electronorte. 

Los proyectos, que se ejecutarán en un plazo de dos años, canalizarán la energía generada en la planta hidroeléctrica en construcción del río Madeira. 

Abengoa anunció recientemente que su beneficio neto subió un 17% en el primer trimestre, impulsado por el fuerte incremento de las ventas del negocio de construcción industrial y de la división tecnológica Telvent (TLVT).


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 May 2009)

Voy a meter unos cortos para cubrirme las espaldas


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GAMESA...... APOLO... seguro que has comprado cuando estaba en -5,xx% .... buena inversión intradia!



Pues...evidentemente no...
La verdad es que despues del reves del ultimo dia digamos que he perdido un poco la confianza en mi dominio de los mercados...estoy pasando de todo un poco,se vive mas tranquilo.


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

PRISA, esta mañana han hecho un barrido aspiradora de -10,xx% y ahora en verde... manteniendo desde 2,67€


----------



## Tupper (18 May 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Ni hoy, ni esta semana, ni....
> 
> Hasta que no se vea guano, pero guano de verdad, no hay que meter ni un céntimo en bolsa.
> 
> Este rebote está muerto, muerto del todo. Ya sólo queda bajar, de manera clara o con dudas engañosas para que piquen gacelillas incautas, pero hacia abajo. No hay otra dirección.



Haces honor a tu nick.


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

*tic tac tic tac...*






Saludos


----------



## awai (18 May 2009)

Como molan tus imagenes ^_^
PD: Menos mal que no le meti el corto al pop, me hubiera vuelto a ganar

Pero mi venganza será terrible


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

No se puede luchar contra la tendencia.... USA viene verde... estoy terminando mi listado de EMPRESAS.


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

Recomendaciones dp hf -mercado usa-

peix
pot
lcc
cal
gdx
sqnm
spwra
adls
sirf
ssti
tqnt
ifnny
csr -china security etc.
Ovti
beat
acad
mesa
altu
drys
ocnf


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Como molan tus imagenes ^_^
> PD: Menos mal que no le meti el corto al pop, me hubiera vuelto a ganar





donpepito dijo:


> No se puede luchar contra la tendencia.... USA viene verde... estoy terminando mi listado de EMPRESAS.



A mi me parece que la única equivocación ahora mismo es ponerse largo buscando la nueva onda alcista... no vale la pena por unos céntimos de más... cualquier dia te la clavan... :o



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Recomendaciones dp hf -mercado usa-
> 
> peix
> pot
> ...



Voy a echarles un vistazo, hace tiempo que quiero meterme en este mercado chicharril, aunque aun no se como sin pagar cuantiosas comisiones.


----------



## Sleepwalk (18 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Hoy tendremos un fuerte punto de inflexión a las 14:00, probablemente un mínimo importante, cuyas consecuencias se dejarán notar hasta el miércoles a mediodia más o menos.
> 
> El que avisa no es traidor



Pues de momento, va a ser que no.
Que Santa Lucía le conserve la vista, porque lo que toca la intuición tiene VD. el punto de mira descentrado.


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

Chicharril, solo hay 3 / 4... las demás tienen una CAPITALIZACIÓN de muchos MILLONES de $


----------



## Gamu (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A mi me parece que la única equivocación ahora mismo es ponerse largo buscando la nueva onda alcista... no vale la pena por unos céntimos de más... cualquier dia te la clavan... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



eso mismo pienso yo. 

La semana pasada ya se vió que el rebote ha perdido toda su fuerza. Ya hace dos semanas hubo un amago de fin de rebote, y la pasada se confirmó con un 4,5% de pérdidas.


----------



## Tupper (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A mi me parece que la única equivocación ahora mismo es ponerse largo buscando la nueva onda alcista... no vale la pena por unos céntimos de más... cualquier dia te la clavan... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Eres de los míos Tonuel. 

De momento a ver Pérdidos que ya habrá tiempo de entrar...


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

Estamos en la mitad de mayo... y de momento la tendencia sigue siendo alcista... voy a largo... aunque los recortes no me desagradan en lo +mínimo.

A mi ME gusta LA SERIE.... INFIERNO DE VERANO!!!! (BURSATIL)


----------



## Tupper (18 May 2009)

Joer DP los tienes pero que bien puestos.

Me espero a que haya sangre para entrar a saco. Y no pasa de octubre del 2009.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 May 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Eres de los míos Tonuel.
> 
> De momento a ver *Pérdidos* que ya habrá tiempo de entrar...



Veo que Percebo esta creando escuela...
Por cierto,que capitulo? Lo mismo puedo hacer mi mala accion del dia...


----------



## Claca (18 May 2009)

¿Llueve mucho papel en los 9050? Lleva una hora ahí, sin moverse demasiado.


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Chicharril, solo hay 3 / 4... las demás tienen una CAPITALIZACIÓN de muchos MILLONES de $



Hoy no te recomiendo entrar largo en POT ni en PEIX, sobre todo si superan el mínimo del viernes.

Sigo viendo las demás.

edito: LCC si me gusta para hoy, buen largo.


----------



## jcfdez (18 May 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Pues de momento, va a ser que no.
> Que Santa Lucía le conserve la vista, porque lo que toca la intuición tiene VD. el punto de mira descentrado.



Lo que el comentaba podría pasar en breve....


----------



## Tupper (18 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Veo que Percebo esta creando escuela...
> Por cierto,que capitulo? Lo mismo puedo hacer mi mala accion del dia...



Juas. 

Estoy viendo la reposición en la cuatro los domingos. Me tiene enganchado la verdad.


----------



## Speculo (18 May 2009)

Muy buenas. 
Llevo todo el día fuera sin ver la bolsa, pero veo que seguimos como siempre.
Tiburones voraces vendiendo todo lo que tienen a los tiernos pececitos, que nadan cortos y largos sin saber que lo que tienen que hacer en un río revuelto es estarse quietecitos.

Voy a mirar unos gráficos y ahora comento a algo.


----------



## Claca (18 May 2009)

Dos horas en línea recta, vaya tela. ¿Será como hacer cola en Port Aventura para subirse al Dragon Khan o por el contrario estamos en un atasco en medio de la autopista? :


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

Si el SAN cierra por encima de los 7 euros me corto la coleta... :




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si el SAN cierra por encima de los 7 euros me corto la coleta... :



Como empieces a leer libros del bandurrio ese que habéis estado comentando, te vas a terminar cortando otra cosa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 May 2009)

Buenas tardes, vaya mañanita hoy, no me funcionan los gráficos en R4, le pasa a alguien más? creo que es de java...

Momento muy importante, el S&P está en su MM200 en gráficos de 30'...

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (18 May 2009)

Yeahhhhh! GoooooD morning boyz and girlz!! 

Que comience el show!!


----------



## Speculo (18 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes, vaya mañanita hoy, no me funcionan los gráficos en R4, le pasa a alguien más? creo que es de java...
> 
> Momento muy importante, el S&P está en su MM200 en gráficos de 30'...
> 
> Saludos...



Yo acabo de abrir el del Ibex y sin problema. Cosa tuya, creo. :o


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2009)

DP, aquí tienes más:

CAL: Tiene envolvente bajista, no creo que suba hoy.
SQNM: suicidio, está en mínimos absolutos ahora mismo. Habría que ver, antes de meterse, si reacciona.
GDX: largos si supera la apertura del viernes claramente.
SQWRA: Tal vez dentro de un par de dias esté bien para largos.

Sigo con las demás que esto es muy interesante


----------



## Claca (18 May 2009)

Me descubro ahora que ya no tengo riesgo de Nelsons: tengo un largo abierto sobre los 8880 del ibex, le he metido un stop a 9030, pero me gustaría pensar que puedo pillar la nueva onda alcista cazagacelas que podría desarrollarse. ¿Wishful thinking o puedo tener suerte? ¿Desde el otro lado del atlántico cómo se ven las cosas?


----------



## Speculo (18 May 2009)

Están haciendo tan poco porque no se les note, que ya lo nota hasta la portera 

Hoy seguimos fuera.


----------



## Bayne (18 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Yeahhhhh! GoooooD morning boyz and girlz!!
> 
> Que comience el show!!



Joe Kujire, cuando dices esas cosas es que algo se cuece, dinos si es pa´rriba o pa´bajo, que te sigo al segundo

Edito: A mi me da que es p´abajo, pero uno ya no sabe...


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

En HEB, estamos volando... desde 0,9x dentro

Real Time Stock Quotes: Hemispherx BioPharma, Inc. (HEB) NASDAQ.com


----------



## Claca (18 May 2009)

Se han tocado los 9080! De superarse sería una buenísima señal para mi mini, pero parece demasiado fácil.


----------



## Claca (18 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En HEB, estamos volando... desde 0,9x dentro
> 
> Real Time Stock Quotes: Hemispherx BioPharma, Inc. (HEB) NASDAQ.com



Joder, eso sí es nivel. Hacienda estará contenta contigo


----------



## carvil (18 May 2009)

Buenas tardes

Largo en el SAN 6.94


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 May 2009)

Esto es desesperante,sube todo menos Iberdrola y los cortos que abri estan subiendo...jooooder.... necesito una señal.... tonuel aguanta...


----------



## Kujire (18 May 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Joe Kujire, cuando dices esas cosas es que algo se cuece, dinos si es pa´rriba o pa´bajo, que te sigo al segundo
> 
> Edito: A mi me da que es p´abajo, pero uno ya no sabe...



Estamos alcistas, yo estoy siguiendo la filosofía de TochoDowLee "be water hamij@" ... que viene a ser "súbete al carro y déjate llevar" también puedes mirar sin subirte, pero JAMÁS vayas en contra del río


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Esto es desesperante,sube todo menos Iberdrola y los cortos que abri estan subiendo...jooooder.... necesito una señal.... tonuel aguanta...



La única esperanza que queda con IBE es que hoy esté haciendo un mínimo, aguantala hasta mañana y si ves que perfora mínimos o cierre de hoy te las quitas de encima. A mi pasa algo similar con ENG pero tenía claro que hoy iba a subir y sigo dentro, de momento supera máximos del día pero ya veremos si me podré salir sin pérdidas, aunque doy gracias a que ya son pocas.


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Largo en el SAN 6.94



Si vieras el papelón que están soltando por debajo de los 7 euros no te habrias metido largo... :



Saludos


----------



## Claca (18 May 2009)

Estos 9080 están costando, pero allá vamos!


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

¿A qué hora salia Obama...? 



Saludos


----------



## carvil (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si vieras el papelón que están soltando por debajo de los 7 euros no te habrias metido largo... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Voy con stop ajustado, todavia queda un poco de recorrido al alza.... rascaré unos centimillos antes del hundimiento.

Salu2


----------



## Claca (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿A qué hora salia Obama...?
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Ya habrá tiempo para caer. Estamos muy, muy arriba, pero sigue entrando dinero, no hay nada que hacer si la gente quiere regalar su dinero. Al principio no lo entendía, ahora tampoco, pero al menos lo aprovecho


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Ya habrá tiempo para caer. Estamos muy, muy arriba, pero sigue entrando dinero, no hay nada que hacer si la gente quiere regalar su dinero. Al principio no lo entendía, ahora tampoco, pero al menos lo aprovecho



Pues si... ya meteré otros cortos más arriba... :o



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si vieras el papelón que están soltando por debajo de los 7 euros no te habrias metido largo... :



SAN mañana a 7,20 y BBVA a 8,50 .

Creo que ya se comentaron esos precios como objetivo a cumplir antes del giro o del despegue.

Los índices no habían completado el giro y esto es lo que pasa cuando no se completan los giros: Que la tendencia no cambia. Estamos muy laterales, pero la tendencia alcista secundaria no se ha roto y en ella seguimos. Yo no veo que sea buena idea estar dentro ahora mismo. No hasta que no tengamos otra confirmación clara al alza o a la baja, pero...


----------



## awai (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues si... ya meteré otros cortos más arriba... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Para cuando una foto de tu coleta cortada ?


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Para cuando una foto de tu coleta cortada ?



No llevo coleta... ¿unos largos...? 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> *Yo no veo que sea buena idea estar dentro ahora mismo*. No hasta que no tengamos otra confirmación clara al alza o a la baja, pero...




La cuestión es que estar fuera es de pobres... 



Saludos


----------



## Riviera (18 May 2009)

Llamadme aburrido,plasta,pesado...pero soy hombre de una sola mujer.Unas cuantas ieneges a la butxaca,a ver si superamos de una vez los 895


----------



## awai (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No llevo coleta... ¿unos largos...?
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Jajaja, pues si me dices esta mañana cuando estábamos todos con el ojo puesto a ver que pasaba, que iba a subir así... te hubiera tachado de loco ^__^

Habrá que esperar a mañana, hoy el pescado ya esta todo vendido, no merece la pena hacer nada ya, por cierto, esta mañana no se quien lo peguntaba, los mínimos intradia.... a las 9:15


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

Kujire... las farmas van según el plan.... HEB - ACAD


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> *Yo no veo que sea buena idea estar dentro ahora mismo*. No hasta que no tengamos otra confirmación clara al alza o a la baja, pero...




La cuestión es que estar fuera es de pobres... :

Seguro que estoy dentro el dia que se hunda el chiringuito... voy a ver si rescato el plan de pensiones... hasta luego... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (18 May 2009)

la leche, recuperamos el canal y todo :
si no lo veo no lo creo...


----------



## pecata minuta (18 May 2009)

Que hace MI santander???????
He intentado entrar a 6,94, y ha subido tan rápido que no me ha entrado la orden de compra, y ahora cada vez que lo intento, lo mismo, y lo veo a 7,12 de repente...
Creo que paso, esperaré a mañana.

Sali el viernes de los arroces, más o menos como había entrado... menos mal porque hoy se ha hundido en la miseria.


----------



## rosonero (18 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> *SAN mañana a 7,20 y BBVA a 8,50 *.
> 
> Creo que ya se comentaron esos precios como objetivo a cumplir antes del giro o del despegue.
> 
> Los índices no habían completado el giro y esto es lo que pasa cuando no se completan los giros: Que la tendencia no cambia. Estamos muy laterales, pero la tendencia alcista secundaria no se ha roto y en ella seguimos. Yo no veo que sea buena idea estar dentro ahora mismo. No hasta que no tengamos otra confirmación clara al alza o a la baja, pero...



A lo mejor no hay que esperar ni a mañana :: SAN a 7.12


----------



## carvil (18 May 2009)

Cerrando largos en SAN 7.12


----------



## pecata minuta (18 May 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Cerrando largos en SAN 7.12



ENHORABUENA. Buena operación.


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

Fuera de PRISA a 2,92€ desde 2,67€ -3000acs-


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

Fuera de ENG... 13,08€ desde 13,00€ -2000acs- prefiero liquidez!


----------



## awai (18 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ENHORABUENA. Buena operación.



Interesante todo lo que han soltado en los 7,10 ^_^ 
Sigo pensando que alguna gran mano esta vendiendo mucho de esto a los precios que él quiere


----------



## Kujire (18 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que hace MI santander???????
> He intentado entrar a 6,94, y ha subido tan rápido que no me ha entrado la orden de compra, y ahora cada vez que lo intento, lo mismo, y lo veo a 7,12 de repente...
> Creo que paso, esperaré a mañana.
> 
> Sali el viernes de los arroces, más o menos como había entrado... menos mal porque hoy se ha hundido en la miseria.



Has hecho muy bien no dejando "que se te pase el arroz", así se hace, sin sentimientos ...cortar por lo sano y a otra cosa


----------



## carvil (18 May 2009)

Cerrando largos en GS a 140$  con el cariño que las había cogido a 115$


----------



## Tupper (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿a qué hora salia obama...? :d
> 
> 
> 
> saludos :d



:d 




...............


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Interesante todo lo que han soltado en los 7,10 ^_^
> Sigo pensando que alguna gran mano esta vendiendo mucho de esto a los precios que él quiere



Cada vez me gusta más esta palabra...


*PAPELÓN...* jajaja 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (18 May 2009)

la bolsa siempre sube hamijos


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> la bolsa siempre sube hamijos



Me voy al chalet a ver si recojo unas alcachofas para cenar... 




Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (18 May 2009)

Tiene resistencia el SAN en 7,10...


----------



## Claca (18 May 2009)

Yo me quedo dentro como un machote. Sólo un gap de -250 podría arruinarme la mañana. Suerte a los que sigan el mercado yanki.


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Yo me quedo dentro como un machote. Sólo un gap de -250 podría arruinarme la mañana. Suerte a los que sigan el mercado yanki.



Mañana creo que arrancaremos planos, esto me lleva a pensar que ahora toca lateral para consolidar la subida de hoy.


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Corto en SAN a 6,75€... a ver si me deshago de ellas esta semana o *el mes que viene*...











Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

Tonuel.... ya te lo advertimos esta mañana... el SAN ... siempre recupera!


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2009)

Pues anda que yo, que me he salido de mi corto en 6.65, justo el mínimo del día 

Hoy es mi día de suerte, todo hay que decirlo, pero espero seguir clavándola así porque el precio objetivo venía dado por un análisis semi-experimental que estoy empezando a usar.

Esta mañana perdía 53 céntimos con mis ENG y cuando han cerrado perdían solo 11, mañana me salgo de ellas, esto también venía determinado por el análisis semi-experimental.


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues anda que yo, que me he salido de mi corto en 6.65, justo el mínimo del día
> 
> Hoy es mi día de suerte, todo hay que decirlo, pero espero seguir clavándola así porque el precio objetivo venía dado por un análisis semi-experimental que estoy empezando a usar.
> 
> Esta mañana perdía 53 céntimos con mis ENG y cuando han cerrado perdían solo 11, mañana me salgo de ellas, esto también venía determinado por el análisis semi-experimental.



Yo he preferido mantenerlas hasta que tocaran los 13,09 para salirme... al menos tengo 160,00€ de plusv - l0s 2x,00€ de comisiones c/v. ENG

Me temo que no vamos a superar los 13,57€ de nuevo.


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo he preferido mantenerlas hasta que tocaran los 13,09 para salirme... al menos tengo 160,00€ de plusv - l0s 2x,00€ de comisiones c/v. ENG
> 
> Me temo que no vamos a superar los 13,57€ de nuevo.



Yo tenía dos objetivos: 13.01 y 13.37, si ha pasado el primero podría ser factible que alcance el segundo, aunque yo me saldré pitando cuando llegue a 13.23 (si es que llega pero parece posible).


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy es mi día de suerte, todo hay que decirlo, pero espero seguir clavándola así porque el precio objetivo venía dado por un análisis semi-experimental que estoy empezando a usar.




¿Al final que pasaba a las 14:00... según tu análisis...? :




Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 May 2009)

Time axis.
*Dow 8,418.85 +150.21 (1.82%)
S&P 500 898.08 +15.20 (1.72%)
Nasdaq 1,704.29 +24.15 (1.44%)
10y bond 3.17% +0.06 (1.93%)*

Loco me estoy quedando.

Congratulations para los alcistas.

Aún así para los que vayais largos, he notado que el volumen tanto del dax como del cac ha sido muy inferior a la media. Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

Fuera de HEB, unas plusvalías de +10.000USD no se pueden dejar escapar!


----------



## Kujire (18 May 2009)

*... éste no hizo caso*


----------



## chollero (18 May 2009)

en este foro nadie pierde pasta? habeis pensado en escribir un libro de analisis?

PD: en ocasiones veo numeros verdes


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

Es lógico... por este motivo solo están los que operan en este hilo..... si hay alguna operación "frog" mantienes hasta que puedes salir airoso de la situación.

Si hubiese esperado unos minutos en HEB, ahora tendría +1.200USD extras... pero me conformo con lo conseguido.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 May 2009)

Yo creo que quien más y quien menos palmamos pasta, peeeero, el contarlo ya es harina de otro costal ;-).


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Yo creo que quien más y quien menos palmamos pasta, peeeero, el contarlo ya es harina de otro costal ;-).



No veo el por qué no contarlo.... yo ahora voy pillado en ACCIONA, con 500acs compradas a 84,65€ .... compre otras 300acs a 80,00€ y las vendí de nuevo el viernes a 82,45€ aprox, ahora voy con esas 500accs pero he logrado +6xx,00€ de plusv.

Voy recuperando hasta nivelar las minusvalías... distinto es si necesitas el dinero... y debes vender al momento... entonces.... estás jod....


----------



## Claca (18 May 2009)

chollero dijo:


> en este foro nadie pierde pasta? habeis pensado en escribir un libro de analisis?
> 
> PD: en ocasiones veo numeros verdes



En uno de mis primeros mensajes reconocí haber palmado pasta por cerrar unos cortos precipitadamente (vendí en 9400 y compré en 9500. Unos días después el ibex se iba a los 8500 . Todos tenemos nuestras vergüenzas, pero poco a poco vamos aprendidendo.

Creo que donpepito está en lo cierto, el truco es aguantar tu posición siempre que no estés astrokizado o similar.


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Al final que pasaba a las 14:00... según tu análisis...? :



Bueno, esa ha sido lo único de todo el día que no ha salido, aunque me ha convenido que no pasara


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

chollero dijo:


> en este foro nadie pierde pasta? habeis pensado en escribir un libro de analisis?
> 
> PD: en ocasiones veo numeros verdes




Yo de momento voy palmando un 17% con el SAN... pero ya sabes... si no vendes no pierdes... 



Saludos


----------



## Claca (18 May 2009)

Por cierto, mañana me espera un buen día  de apertura plana nada monada, que los japos seguro que se flipan esta noche.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 May 2009)

*Dow 8,455.57 +186.93 (2.26%)
S&P 500 902.66 +19.78 (2.24%)
Nasdaq 1,715.04 +34.90 (2.08%)*

Impresionante Kujire & Don Pepito.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo de momento voy palmando un 17% con el SAN... pero ya sabes... si no vendes no pierdes...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Ostras tonuel tu con santander, la ley del karma es muy jodida!


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> *Dow 8,455.57 +186.93 (2.26%)
> S&P 500 902.66 +19.78 (2.24%)
> Nasdaq 1,715.04 +34.90 (2.08%)*
> 
> Impresionante Kujire & Don Pepito.




Mientras no lleguemos a los 17000 estoy tranquilo... 




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Ostras tonuel tu con santander, la ley del karma es muy jodida!




Y eso sólo hoy... ya los recuperaré con creces cuando se la pegue... :




Saludos


----------



## Claca (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo de momento voy palmando un 17% con el SAN... pero ya sabes... si no vendes no pierdes...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



¿Los CFDs se pueden mantener eternamente? Sería interesante plantearse una operación bajista a largo plazo. Muchos tienen pérididas latentes de más del 50% en posiciones largas y se consuelan con la esperanza de que algún día la bolsa suba, ¿por qué no hacer lo mismo a la inversa con la seguridad de que tarde o temprano esto va a petar? El san estuvo por debajo de los 4 euros hace unos meses, a saber cómo estará cuando la morosidad ronde el 8%.

Me recuerda un poco a lo del alquilar es tirar el dinero: "con los largos al menos tienes algo tuyo"


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

Tonuel... ya sabes que tienes la cuenta VIP en DP HF, es una pena que le vayas dejando tu dinero al "amigo" BOTIN.


----------



## Wataru_ (18 May 2009)

Buenas Tardes ^___^!

Ando jodido con la puta alergia así que solo estoy miroteando  .Percebo ya te contaré lo del globito, el resumen es que muy bien. Mi padre salió en canal sur... ese día vinieron con nosotros (El jodio siempre sale tiene un Imán para las camaras).

Solo tengo una duda (tengo muchas más... pero estoy ufff) ¿qué significado tiene el bajo volumen del DOW con respecto a la media?

Volume: 124.88M Avg Vol: 363.06M

¿Será que solo compran y venden los bancos con sus programas de trading?
De todas formas... que más da... el caso es que sube 

Un saludo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 May 2009)

A ver si recuperan mañana las Iberdrolas...


----------



## pecata minuta (18 May 2009)

Aquí perdemos muchos, y lo decimos. Lo que pasa, es que nos gusta más decir cuando ganamos, lógicamente, entonces parece que eso sucede más a menudo... además, como dice Tonuel, hasta que no vendes, no has perdido... y si mantienes, aunque sean 2 años, y consigues vender sin perder, pues al final hay plusvalía.

Yo he entrado hoy en SAN a 7,09 como a las 16:45 porque subía como un cohete, a partir de ahí ya no se ha movido. Que cosas... 

Por cierto hoy me ha llegado carta de Santander informandome de que hay junta de accionistas el 19 de junio para aprobar la ampliación de capital... igual voy, a ver si me hago hamija de las manos fuertes y puedo manejar los hilos del IBEX.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas Tardes ^___^!
> 
> Ando jodido con la puta alergia así que solo estoy miroteando  .Percebo ya te contaré lo del globito, el resumen es que muy bien. Mi padre salió en canal sur... ese día vinieron con nosotros (El jodio siempre sale tiene un Imán para las camaras).
> 
> ...



Para mi, subida con volumen, vale por 2.

Alguien me puede confirmar que el futuro del DAX cierra a las 20:00 horas, o las 22¿?. Gracias.


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Alguien me puede confirmar que el futuro del DAX cierra a las 20:00 horas, o las 22¿?. Gracias.



Cierra a las 22, de nada.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 May 2009)

Os pongo una chorrada que me han mandado, igual está ya vista, pero me ha hecho gracia. Es que estoy estudiando y cualquier excusa es buena para distraerme. Perdón por el off-topic.



> *Economía para todos los públicos*
> 
> Socialismo:
> Tú tienes 2 vacas.
> ...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 May 2009)

Actualmente, suponiendo que la progresión diaria del volumen fuese lineal, el actual, Volume: 141.05M , representa el 56,12% de la media en 363, que deberian ser a estas horas, 272.25M.

Valoraciones ¿?.

Saludos


----------



## Kujire (18 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Actualmente, suponiendo que la progresión diaria del volumen fuese lineal, el actual, Volume: 141.05M , representa el 56,12% de la media en 363, que deberian ser a estas horas, 272.25M.
> 
> Valoraciones ¿?.
> 
> Saludos



Si pillas las empresas del ESEPE500, las imprimes en una hoja, pegas esa/s hoja/s en una pared, coges un dardo y te tapas los ojos ....

Tienes un 90% de probabilidad de que la empresa donde pinche el dardo te hubiera hecho ganar dinero hoy, es decir mucha mas probabilidad de que te toque la lotto o de llegar a casa sana y salva después de trabajar.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Si pillas las empresas del ESEPE500, las imprimes en una hoja, pegas esa/s hoja/s en una pared, coges un dardo y te tapas los ojos ....
> 
> Tienes un 90% de probabilidad de que la empresa donde pinche el dardo te hubiera hecho ganar dinero hoy, es decir mucha mas probabilidad de que te toque la lotto o de llegar a casa sana y salva después de trabajar.



Ya, eso ya lo sé.

Yo estoy preguntando opinión y valoración del bajo volumen de hoy, de seguir así.Gracias.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 May 2009)

Buenas tardes, bolsadictos!

Yo soy un pillado en cortos abengoísticos... 500 acciones a 17.07 y 16.24... :o

Hay que llevarlo con humor hombre!!!! 

Saludos...


----------



## percebo (18 May 2009)

chollero dijo:


> en este foro nadie pierde pasta? habeis pensado en escribir un libro de analisis?
> 
> PD: en ocasiones veo numeros verdes



En ocasiones veo sentido del humor.


----------



## Kujire (18 May 2009)

*US&Israel Whitehouse meeting*

OBAMA está hablando:!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 May 2009)

Por cierto...

*NO TOQUÉIS NUNCA UN STOP QUE TENÉIS PUESTO!!!!!
*
Saludos...

PD: Ya me he quedado a gusto... :o


----------



## Tupper (18 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> OBAMA está hablando:!!!!!!!!!!






Israel & Iran war here we go!


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto...
> 
> *NO TOQUÉIS NUNCA UN STOP QUE TENÉIS PUESTO!!!!!
> *
> ...



Cuanta razón hay en esa frase, yo también estuve a punto de cascarla hoy por eso pero reaccioné a tiempo.


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... ya sabes que tienes la cuenta VIP en DP HF, es una pena que le vayas dejando tu dinero al "amigo" BOTIN.




Gracias hamijo ya te mandaré una felicitación por navidad... 


Al tito Botín le voy a estar metiendo cortos hasta que regalen sus acciones en el mercadona... :

Por cierto, la subida de hoy sin volumen...




Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Gracias hamijo ya te mandaré una felicitación por navidad...
> 
> 
> Al tito Botín le voy a estar metiendo cortos hasta que regalen sus acciones en el mercadona... :
> ...



Cierto. Por eso preguntaba post más arriba si alguno de vosotros teneis justificación para ello, si es por algo en particular, o como veis el asunto.

Saludos


----------



## dabuti (18 May 2009)

chollero dijo:


> *en este foro nadie pierde pasta*? habeis pensado en escribir un libro de analisis?
> 
> PD: en ocasiones veo numeros verdes



En este foro se gana como asalariado una media de 5.000 euros más otros 3.000/mes de promedio en el IBEX, vivimos de alquiler en la Puerta del Sol en áticos de 100 metros por 500 euros y todos tenemos pollas de 25 cm parriba.



Forocoches no nos asedia.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Al tito Botín le voy a estar metiendo cortos hasta que regalen sus acciones en el mercadona... :



Di que sí... poner stops es de pobres.


----------



## Gamu (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Por cierto, la subida de hoy sin volumen...
> Saludos



normal, a ver quien es el guapo que apuesta porque las bolsas este año terminan en positivo.... y ahora mismo están casi así.

Aparte de la gente que especula con los intradias, y las gacelas que se creen el mensaje de "esto va parriba" de los gobiernos de turno.... nadie mete un duro en bolsa. Es obvio que cualquier dia de estos la bolsa se va a pegar un buen talegazo y va a dejar pillados a muchos. Yo pensé que sería hoy.... pero me equivoqué.

Eso si, las cosas se ven tranquilo desde la barrera .


----------



## pecata minuta (18 May 2009)

dabuti dijo:


> En este foro se gana como asalariado una media de 5.000 euros más otros 3.000/mes de promedio en el IBEX, vivimos de alquiler en la Puerta del Sol en áticos de 100 metros por 500 euros y todos tenemos pollas de 25 cm parriba.



En mi caso, menos en lo último, en lo demás casi has acertado...


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

Claca dijo:


> *¿Los CFDs se pueden mantener eternamente?*



Si, además me dan intereses durante todo el tiempo que esté corto... 




Claca dijo:


> Sería interesante plantearse una operación bajista a largo plazo.



¿largo plazo...? :

A este paso a octubre no llegamos... :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (18 May 2009)

`___´ Es Euribor ... -2.25 osea que NADA. Ni un duro...
Suerte... (la próxima).


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> `___´ Es Euribor ... -2.25 osea que NADA. Ni un duro...
> Suerte... (la próxima).



*"2- Margen Financiero 

-Las Posiciones compradas generan un coste para el inversor de Euribor (12m) + 2,25%; en posiciones vendidas generan un abono para el inversor de Euribor (12m) -2,25%. En operaciones intradía no habrá coste/abono por este concepto."*



Y el SP500 ya va por los 905 puntos... ¿alguien sabe cómo limpiar unas alcachofas...? :o




Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> [¿alguien sabe cómo limpiar unas alcachofas...?



Es difícil, tienes que quitar todas las hojas de fuera y dejar solamente los corazones... si no te sabrán mal y las hojas estarán duras.

Mejor vuelve a la ensalada


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es difícil, tienes que quitar todas las hojas de fuera y dejar solamente los corazones... si no te sabrán mal y las hojas estarán duras.
> 
> Mejor vuelve a la ensalada




OK... voy a pedirme una en el restaurante de abajo... :o




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

Tonuel... que has hecho con esas estupendas plusv del BBVA?


----------



## chudire (18 May 2009)

Espero que lo siguiente no sea una gilipollez pero...

Si todos estamos esperando que esto pete (y que tonuel se marque el certificado de su vida) lo normal es que las agencias que operan con cortos se pongan a comprar para tener algo que venderles a las gacelillas. Eso puede hacer que la bolsa suba? Es decir, si la apuesta es que baje... pagarán más si sube, no?

gracias mil muyayos


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Y el SP500 ya va por los 905 puntos... ¿alguien sabe cómo limpiar unas alcachofas...? :o



Aunque la cocina no es mi especialidad ni mucho menos, tengo entendido que se pone un plato con agua y limón exprimido y las dejas un rato ahí.

De nada


----------



## awai (18 May 2009)

<a href='http://hoycocinamama.blogspot.com/2008/04/limpiar-alcachofas.html'>Limpiar alcachofas</a> 
</h3> 
<div class='post-header-line-1'></div> 
<div class='post-body entry-content'> 
<p>Las alcachofas son algo que gustan mucho o su disgusto llega casi al odio. Yo soy del primer grupo, me gustan de todos los modos. Limpiarlas parece un trabajo tedioso, pero os prometo que va rápido.<br /><a onblur="try {parent.deselectBloggerImageGracefully();} catch(e) {}" href="http://bp1.blogger.com/_FstENGB5fbM/SBYF-8V-tjI/AAAAAAAAAFA/V4yGcwQhPEQ/s1600-h/IMG_0827.jpg"><img style="margin: 0px auto 10px; display: block; text-align: center; cursor: pointer;" src="http://bp1.blogger.com/_FstENGB5fbM/SBYF-8V-tjI/AAAAAAAAAFA/V4yGcwQhPEQ/s320/IMG_0827.jpg" alt="" id="BLOGGER_PHOTO_ID_5194345799126791730" border="0" /></a><br /><br />Llenar un bol grande con agua ( suficiente para cubrir las alcachofas) y un chorrillo de vinagre ( aprox. 2 cucharadas por litro). Se puede usar cualquier ácido, como el limón, pero yo lo que tengo más a mano siempre es vinagre ( y mucho más barato).<br /><br />Coger la alcachofa y con un cuchillo de acero inoxidable ( por si alguno todavía tiene alguno que no lo es) pelar el tallo sin comerse el corazón.<br /><a onblur="try {parent.deselectBloggerImageGracefully();} catch(e) {}" href="http://bp0.blogger.com/_FstENGB5fbM/SBYI-sV-tkI/AAAAAAAAAFI/dr2TYmEmVPs/s1600-h/IMG_0829.jpg"><img style="margin: 0px auto 10px; display: block; text-align: center; cursor: pointer;" src="http://bp0.blogger.com/_FstENGB5fbM/SBYI-sV-tkI/AAAAAAAAAFI/dr2TYmEmVPs/s320/IMG_0829.jpg" alt="" id="BLOGGER_PHOTO_ID_5194349093366707778" border="0" /></a><br /><br />Coger la alcachofa por el tallo y simplemente estirando de la parte superior de las hojas, quitar dos capas de hojas, . A partir de aquí, pondremos el pulgar como a mitad de hoja y estiraremos con el cuchillo, con movimiento perpendicular a la fibra, desde la parte de arriba de la hoja. Si está suficientemente pelada la hoja se romperá por la mitad, si no, necesita quitar otra capa de hojas. Cuando la hoja se rompa, completar la limpieza de toda esa capa.<br /><br />Apoyandolas en la tabla de cortar, quitar las puntas de las hojas. Tenemos que cortar unos 2 cm para quitar también las puntas de las hojas centrales.<br /><br /><a onblur="try {parent.deselectBloggerImageGracefully();} catch(e) {}" href="http://bp3.blogger.com/_FstENGB5fbM/SBZPtcV-tlI/AAAAAAAAAFQ/NGBTorpVYOU/s1600-h/IMG_0830.jpg"><img style="margin: 0px auto 10px; display: block; text-align: center; cursor: pointer;" src="http://bp3.blogger.com/_FstENGB5fbM/SBZPtcV-tlI/AAAAAAAAAFQ/NGBTorpVYOU/s320/IMG_0830.jpg" alt="" id="BLOGGER_PHOTO_ID_5194426862339536466" border="0" /></a><br /><br /><br />Partir la alcachofa por la mitad y luego, dependiendo del tamaño y del uso posterior, en dos o en tres. Si son para hacer a la plancha, las partiremos en láminas. Algunas alcachofas ( no las mejores desde luego) tienen una pelusilla dura en el centro, quitarla con el cuchillo. Las de primavera no suelen tenerla.<br /><br />Inmediatamente, las sumergiremos en el agua con vinagre que hemos preparado. Algunas flotarán pero lo importante es que se impregnen del medio ácido para que no se oxiden.<br /><a onblur="try {parent.deselectBloggerImageGracefully();} catch(e) {}" href="http://bp3.blogger.com/_FstENGB5fbM/SBZRKcV-tmI/AAAAAAAAAFY/NMMApdFaRSA/s1600-h/IMG_0833.jpg"><img style="margin: 0px auto 10px; display: block; text-align: center; cursor: pointer;" src="http://bp3.blogger.com/_FstENGB5fbM/SBZRKcV-tmI/AAAAAAAAAFY/NMMApdFaRSA/s320/IMG_0833.jpg" alt="" id="BLOGGER_PHOTO_ID_5194428460067370594" border="0" /></a><br /><br /><div style="text-align: justify;">Antes de usar, las escurriremos muy bien. Como hemos usado muy poco vinagre, no les quedará sabor ácido. Si son para plancha o fritas, las secaremos con un poco de papel de cocina para que no enfríen el aceite y no salpiquen.<br /></div><br />Si los dedos os quedan un poco negros, dos soluciones: usar guantes o limpiarlos con vinagre.<br /><br />


----------



## percebo (18 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas Tardes ^___^!
> 
> Ando jodido con la puta alergia así que solo estoy miroteando  .Percebo ya te contaré lo del globito, el resumen es que muy bien. Mi padre salió en canal sur... ese día vinieron con nosotros (El jodio siempre sale tiene un Imán para las camaras).
> 
> ...



A ver como lo explico.... estaba cuidando a mi niña en el salon, mis suegros habian dejado canal sur encendido en la tele..... el caso es que vi a tu padre con el sombrero de paja, no hice mucho caso porque en ese momento estaba jugando con la niña, pero si vi el reportaje por encima lo que pasa es que como hablaron de que era una ruta por una zona recuperada tras un desastre ecológico no caí en que fuera lo de las valsas esas del coto, ya vi que os lo pasasteis bieon (u os pagaron los del globo para mentir a las camaras), dentro de un par de semanas me daré un rulillo aereo yo en globo, no es un Tie Fighter pero....

Kujire, lo de la subida de hoy ha sido una pasada, totalmente despiadada, ni un paso para atras, esto no es normal, y si lo del S&P es raro lo del Eurostoxx ya clama al cielo, mira que me había quedado cerrado con dos largos del eurostoxx y uno del S&P, pero en los 2355 me ha podido la tensión y he cerrado los del eurostoxx porque el diferencial que llevaban (y que llevan todavia) es alucinante, el caso es que luego no ha habido tu tía de reengancharse, solo me he atrevido a meter un segundo largo al S&P en 899 a la vuelta, porque el eurostoxx no hay quien lo tosa. 

Estoy muy, pero que muy tentado de quedarme cerrado largo en el S&P y los mismos futuros en corto en el Eurostoxx, porque creo que la apertura del eurostoxx mañana puede ser divertida... como lo ves?.

A mi las alcachofas como me gustan son así.


----------



## awai (18 May 2009)

En mi vida he probado una alcachofa, soy un tio del norte que no se adapta a la comida verde, en mi tierra se come solo carne ^__^


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> En mi vida he probado una alcachofa, soy un tio del norte que no se adapta a la comida verde, en mi tierra se come solo carne ^__^



Y yo que me estaba apuntando su receta... :




donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... que has hecho con esas estupendas plusv del BBVA?



En la caja están... casi que mejor no voy a descontar la clavada que me metió el amigo Ferrán el viernes... :o



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (18 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> En mi vida he probado una alcachofa, soy un tio del norte que no se adapta a la comida verde, en mi tierra se come solo carne ^__^



Pues en tus datos pone localización: Madrid, ¿eres del norte?


----------



## Riviera (18 May 2009)

Como decia Mixtables a principio de la tarde,bravo Dp&Kujire.¡cerramos en maximos! ¿siguiente parada 930?


----------



## percebo (18 May 2009)

Jajajajaja, esto cada vez es mas divertido, el S&P sube 3 puntos y pasa de los 905 claramente y el futuro de eurostoxx se queda clavado en 2420.... que malos son, que puñeteros.


----------



## awai (18 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues en tus datos pone localización: Madrid, ¿eres del norte?



Si, soy del Norte, lo que pasa que la habichuela esta en Madrid, y me he tenido que venir para acá, pero bueno viajo bastante 

Por cierto, mirar que interesante justo donde se ha quedado el POP.


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

NO TENEMOS LIQUIDEZ... HAY QUE VENDER....


MADRID --Dos entidades financieras españolas están vendiendo 13 millones de acciones de Abertis Infraestructuras SA (ABE.MC), dijo el lunes una persona próxima a la operación. 

La caja de ahorros regional Bancaja y su filial que cotiza en bolsa Banco de Valencia están colocando estas acciones, que representan un 2% del operador de infraestructuras. Un portavoz de las entidades de crédito no estuvo disponible para hacer comentarios. 

La colocación de acciones se produce después de que Bancaja, Banco de Valencia, así como Unicaja y Caja de Ahorros del Mediterráneo desmantelaran el vehículo de inversión que poseía más del 5% de Abertis. 

Las acciones de Abertis cerraron con un alza del 0,9% en Madrid a EUR13,42. La empresa tiene 670 millones de acciones en circulación y un valor de mercado cercano a EUR9.000 millones. 

Página web: abertis - Infraestructuras de transporte y comunicaciones


----------



## percebo (18 May 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Como decia Mixtables a principio de la tarde,bravo Dp&Kujire.¡cerramos en maximos! ¿siguiente parada 930?



Hace tiempo que a mi me ha quedado muy claro que hay que tener mucho cuidado con estos dos bichos.... mejor no saber quien son exactamente porque provablemente tendrían que matarnos.... :, yo hace tiempo que oir, ver, callar y operar $$$$$.


----------



## Misterio (18 May 2009)

Que divertido un 3% arriba los americanos basado en la más absoluta nada.


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

Si, muy divertido... pero las plusvalías son muy REALES:

Hemispherx BioPharma, Inc. (HEB) Real-Time Stock Quote - NASDAQ.com

Enhorabuena a los afortunados seguidores de DP HF, hemos logrado una rentabilidad del +100% desde el jueves pasado, solo con esta cotizada.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 May 2009)

dabuti dijo:


> En este foro se gana como asalariado una media de 5.000 euros más otros 3.000/mes de promedio en el IBEX, vivimos de alquiler en la Puerta del Sol en áticos de 100 metros por 500 euros y todos tenemos pollas de 25 cm parriba.
> 
> 
> 
> Forocoches no nos asedia.



En este foro se sigue un riguroso proceso de seleccion...a ver si piensas que escribe cualquier mindundi aqui


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 May 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Que divertido un 3% arriba los americanos basado en la más absoluta nada.



Pues el volumen al final de la sesión ha sido gordete al final. 80% segun la media de google.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hemispherx BioPharma, Inc. (HEB) Real-Time Stock Quote - NASDAQ.com
> 
> Enhorabuena a los afortunados seguidores de DP HF, hemos logrado una rentabilidad del +100% desde el jueves pasado, solo con esta cotizada.



¿Y por qué yo solo te hice caso en lo del arroz? Que mala suerte tengo...


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y por qué yo solo te hice caso en lo del arroz? Que mala suerte tengo...



Toma anda,para que te des un homenaje mañana


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

Mañana guanazo... esta noche voy a soñar con los angelitos imaginándome los rostros del gacelerio mañana al cierre... :







Saludos :


----------



## Kujire (18 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Kujire, lo de la subida de hoy ha sido una pasada, totalmente despiadada, ni un paso para atras, esto no es normal, y si lo del S&P es raro lo del Eurostoxx ya clama al cielo, mira que me había quedado cerrado con dos largos del eurostoxx y uno del S&P, pero en los 2355 me ha podido la tensión y he cerrado los del eurostoxx porque el diferencial que llevaban (y que llevan todavia) es alucinante, el caso es que luego no ha habido tu tía de reengancharse, solo me he atrevido a meter un segundo largo al S&P en 899 a la vuelta, porque el eurostoxx no hay quien lo tosa.
> 
> Estoy muy, pero que muy tentado de quedarme cerrado largo en el S&P y los mismos futuros en corto en el Eurostoxx, porque creo que la apertura del eurostoxx mañana puede ser divertida... como lo ves?.



Me alegra que lo hayas aprovechado, yo tomé el tren de las 10 as usual, (échale un ojo es el tren de color verde que pone KujireExpress950) Mañana tengo previsto seguir alcista, así que lo que habrá que ver es si tenemos algún gap. Pero como siempre digo, vigílala no vaya ser que el mercado hable claro y no te guste, Europa y US no llevan la misma velocidad por lo que no es extrapolable al 100% lo que ocurra en una zona a la otra, quizás Asia es más segura dado que la mayoría que conozco hacen trading en Asia cuando llegan a casa jiji no vaya a ser que me hubiera quedado corta en la porra: y la ganaras tú. 

Nota: No sería tampoco extraño que al Stoxx le entrara un poco de vértigo y esperara a los green-gos dada la falta de personalidad que tiene, porque hemos corregido la mitad de la bajada de la semana pasada .... en un día.


----------



## awai (18 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y por qué yo solo te hice caso en lo del arroz? Que mala suerte tengo...




Estaba yo viendo tu perfil, ya sabes la testosterona y esas cosas, y veo!!!


The last 2 visitor(s) to this page were:
ApoloCreed awai

Apolo, lo que se dice la bolsa ya vemos tras los últimos incidentes que no es lo nuestro, debemos irnos a un bar cerca del parké a ligar con las broker ^__

Es una forma de vida muy digna! hace algún tiempo leí un articulillo de estos por internet, en la que una piba se quejaba porque no conseguía a un broker de +500.000, fue divertida la respuesta del broker, voy a ver si lo encuentro


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Estaba yo viendo tu perfil, ya sabes la testosterona y esas cosas, y veo!!!
> 
> 
> The last 2 visitor(s) to this page were:
> ...



Joder,yo tengo un tio morenito y cachas en el avatar y solo hay tios visitando mi perfil...:




> Es una forma de vida muy digna! hace algún tiempo leí un articulillo de estos por internet, en la que una piba se quejaba porque no conseguía a un broker de +500.000, fue divertida la respuesta del broker, voy a ver si lo encuentro



Lo pusieron hace un tiempo en la guarderia,el hilo misogino de cada dia...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Me alegra que lo hayas aprovechado, yo tomé el tren de las 10 as usual, (échale un ojo es el tren de color verde que pone KujireExpress950) Mañana tengo previsto seguir alcista, así que lo que habrá que ver es si tenemos algún gap. Pero como siempre digo, vigílala no vaya ser que el mercado hable claro y no te guste, Europa y US no llevan la misma velocidad por lo que no es extrapolable al 100% lo que ocurra en una zona a la otra, quizás Asia es más segura dado que la mayoría que conozco hacen trading en Asia cuando llegan a casa jiji no vaya a ser que me hubiera quedado corta en la porra: y la ganaras tú.
> 
> Nota: No sería tampoco extraño que al Stoxx le entrara un poco de vértigo y esperara a los green-gos dada la falta de personalidad que tiene, porque hemos corregido la mitad de la bajada de la semana pasada .... en un día.



Joder, si es que soys unos cracks los dos, porque yo me esperaba o bajadas o plano-bajada, pero un 3% pa arriba. 

Ahora, que yo no creo que esto pueda seguir subiendo _per secula seculorum_ no hasta el fin de los días, sino como mucho está semana. Me voy a ir a llorar las penas a la terracita con los colegas.

Se-ñor.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder,yo tengo un tio morenito y cachas en el avatar y solo hay tios visitando mi perfil...:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya he visitado tu perfil, para que no solo seas oscuro objeto del deseo masculino.


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder,yo tengo un tio morenito y cachas en el avatar y solo hay tios visitando mi perfil...:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tu píllate unas gamesas que mañana subidón... 



Saludos


----------



## awai (18 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder,yo tengo un tio morenito y cachas en el avatar y solo hay tios visitando mi perfil...:




Que recuerdos... cuando hacia la ingeniería...


----------



## awai (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Tu píllate unas gamesas que mañana subidón...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



La ultima vez que me dijiste eso bajaron un 3%, te reservaré un sitio en el infierno


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya he visitado tu perfil, para que no solo seas *oscuro* objeto del deseo masculino.



Joder,y eso que yo no soy negro,pero me estoy metiendo mucho en el papel...
ERES UNA RACISTA!!


----------



## Claca (18 May 2009)

Los americanos se han portado, ahora es el turno de los japoneses para animar a la gacelada.


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Que recuerdos... cuando hacia la ingeniería...



Pues si te pasaras por el Politécnico en Valencia ibas a flipar... en caminos ya son 50-50...

como ha cambiado el cuento... :o











Saludos


----------



## awai (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues si te pasaras por el Politécnico en Valencia ibas a flipar... en caminos ya son 50-50...
> 
> como ha cambiado el cuento... :o
> 
> ...



Que injusta es la vida, en mi clase la chica más atractiva tenia bigote.


PD: He de reconocer que en verano le miraba el escote :


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Que injusta es la vida, en mi clase la chica más atractiva tenia bigote.



Por no decir... que no se lavaba ni la cara para ir a clase... 



Saludos


----------



## terraenxebre (18 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Es una forma de vida muy digna! hace algún tiempo leí un articulillo de estos por internet, en la que una piba se quejaba porque no conseguía a un broker de +500.000, fue divertida la respuesta del broker, voy a ver si lo encuentro



Era un broker que invitaba a una tia a champán y ella le decía que sólo se acostaría con él si la polla le media 18 cm, tenía un millón de euros en el banco y no sé cuantas cosas más...

a lo cual el broker le respondió que sintíendolo en el alma le deseaba mejor suerte para otra vez, ya que no cumplia sus requisitos,la polla le media 25cm, tenía 23 millones en el banco y no sé cuantas cosas másmás.


----------



## Claca (18 May 2009)

Leyendo algunas intervenciones hay que reconocer que donpepito es muy generoso al acercarnos su fórmula secreta, el problema es que nostros no somos tan ricos y los cambios bruscos de cotización nos provocan infartos a los pobres :sad: Quién pudiera comprarse un trasto de esos para surcar el universo...


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 May 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Leyendo algunas intervenciones hay que reconocer que donpepito es muy generoso al acercarnos su fórmula secreta, el problema es que nostros no somos tan ricos y los cambios bruscos de cotización nos provocan infartos a los pobres :sad: Quién pudiera comprarse un trasto de esos para surcar el universo...



Lo mismo te lo alquila,se le ve buen chaval


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2009)

Bueno gacelas... me voy a descansar que hoy me han dado hasta en el carnet de identidad... :o








Buenas noches y buena suerte...


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Bueno gacelas... me voy a descansar que hoy me han dado hasta en el carnet de identidad... :o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si que ha tenido que afectarte,si...hasta te has cargado el clasico "saludos"...


----------



## percebo (18 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Joder, si es que soys unos cracks los dos, porque yo me esperaba o bajadas o plano-bajada, pero un 3% pa arriba.
> 
> Ahora, que yo no creo que esto pueda seguir subiendo _per secula seculorum_ no hasta el fin de los días, sino como mucho está semana. Me voy a ir a llorar las penas a la terracita con los colegas.
> 
> Se-ñor.



Por lo de la porra no te preocupes que puse 960 por aquello de.. y dos huevos duros... osea 5 mas que tu, me parecía una barbaridad... pero quien sabe, lo que si veía claro es lo de la subida por el suelo redondeado que han hecho estos últimos días, aunque pensaba que la subida era el viernes no hoy, pero en fin... no ha ido nada mal, en cuanto a la apertura de mañana tampoco me preocupa mucho, si acaso el gap del eurostoxx se compensara con la subida del S&P, lo que busco es un una caida del eurostoxx mañaneras, tan tipicas en él y reengancharme pa arriba en 2400. En fin ya veremos mañana que pasa. Que facil hubiera sido sin tocar el botoncito, pero eso es casi imposible.

Edito, esta claro que me he equivocado de cita, en fin es tarde.... buenas noches a todos.


----------



## percebo (18 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo mismo te lo alquila,se le ve buen chaval



Yo ya pregunte, y todavia no tengo precio.....:, me tengo que conformar con el globo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Yo ya pregunte, y todavia no tengo precio.....:, me tengo que conformar con el globo.



Bueno,os podeis echar una carrera...


----------



## percebo (18 May 2009)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Era un broker que invitaba a una tia a champán y ella le decía que sólo se acostaría con él si la polla le media 18 cm, tenía un millón de euros en el banco y no sé cuantas cosas más...
> 
> a lo cual el broker le respondió que sintíendolo en el alma le deseaba mejor suerte para otra vez, ya que no cumplia sus requisitos,la polla le media 25cm, tenía 23 millones en el banco y no sé cuantas cosas másmás.



Bueno el chiste era que explicaba que reunia todas las condiciones..... pero que por ella no se cortaba 7 cms.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (18 May 2009)

Tal vez soy un poco inoportuno pero... Vegeta, ¿qué dice tu monitor sobre el Ibex?

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/E3dj3TJ1r9A&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/E3dj3TJ1r9A&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 May 2009)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Tal vez soy un poco inoportuno pero... Vegeta, ¿qué dice tu monitor sobre el Ibex?
> 
> </object>



Yo creo que Vegeta adolece de cierta falta de fluidez verbal en ese video...


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y por qué yo solo te hice caso en lo del arroz? Que mala suerte tengo...



El arroz lo vendi en 3,99€ la semana pasada... hay que aprovechar el "timing" no obstante, te recomiendo que las vendas en la prox subida, con la ampliación de capital, seguramente la van a tumbar... hoy han comenzado... :

SOS... habría que haberse salido el miércoles-jueves pasado... como mucho!

Suerte en tus inversiones.


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 May 2009)

La CNMV publica su primer Boletín electrónico del inversor - Expansión.com


----------



## Speculo (18 May 2009)

El rebote del gato muerto... Así llamaban a estas cosas en mi pueblo.

Subidón sin volumen, sobrecompra exagerada, gente saliendo espantada del mercado y los ordenadores comprando papel de forma automática...

Yo vendería sin dudarlo tras el gap de apertura... 
O hacemos caso a Cárpatos y, como todos los fondos se iban a poner comprados a lo bestia si se pasaba el 895 de S&P, pues nos ponemos todos comprados y a vivir la vida, que son dos días.

Se ha recuperado la senda alcista. 
No sé quién quieren que entre al mercado, a quién querrán engañar, pero si quieren que la gente entre con dinero, esto lo tienen que subir hasta el 11.000 y poner a todos los telediarios a hablar del subidón. Con lo de hoy no basta, así que no digo más.

Buenas noches y suerte a los que estén vendidos, que mañana lo pueden pasar muy mal. O no.

Qué dificil está el mercado.


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

En los chicharros USA... es recomendable vender para tomar la inversión inicial y dejar los beneficios correr... hasta que explote!

Siempre en el caso de los últimos superchicharros que suben un 400% en una semana.... para los más valientes. HEB le queda algo de recorrido, está llevada por el sentimiento de la aprobación de su medicamente AMPLIGEN por la AGENCIA (FDA)

Hasta el día 25 de mayo.... es muy probable que siga subiendo.... con algunos recortes.

Estoy estudiando el nuevo superchicharro...


----------



## pecata minuta (18 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> SOS... habría que haberse salido el miércoles-jueves pasado... como mucho!



Sali el viernes, a 4,05...


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

Me alegro!!!! ya me estabas creando cargo de conciencia.. 

VERTICE360º ha hecho un barrido de los buenos.... pero el mejor ha sido PRISA.... a la altura de la empresa... vaya, vaya!


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Yo ya pregunte, y todavia no tengo precio.....:, me tengo que conformar con el globo.



De todos modos,segun estoy leyendo (el saber no ocupa lugar) el modelo de DP tampoco es el ultimo grito en cuanto a naves espaciales...ya veo por que se la han dejado tan barata 



> La principal carencia de esta nave es su falta de generador de escudos, no incorporado para aligerarla y dotarla de mayor maniobrabilidad, lo que la hace una nave frágil. Además tampoco dispone de hiperimpulsor, por lo que precisan estar siempre cerca de una nave capital o estación espacial. Un dato revelador de la fragilidad de estas naves es el hecho de que los pilotos TIE se encuentran entre los pilotos con menor esperanza de vida.
> La principal estrategia del Imperio con respecto a los TIE Fighter es la supremacía numérica: da igual cuántas naves sean destruidas si el objetivo principal se cumple. Los ataques TIE se componen de cientos de estas naves, hecho que se ve facilitado por la rápida producción de las mismas: por cada TIE que se destruya, miles más se construirán


----------



## donpepito (18 May 2009)

La voy a donar para una subasta benéfica, con suerte el prox propietario es de este foro!

Me he informado y el mantenimiento (ESTRELLA DE LA MUERTE -TALLER OFICIAL- me pilla un poco lejos!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 May 2009)

Bueno señores, mañana más y mejor. Dejo una pequeña fábula de Mr. Diógenes para los que esten bajistas, (as me).



> Un día estaba Diógenes comiendo un plato de lentejas. En ese momento llegó Aristipo, otro filósofo que vivía con lujo adulando al rey Alejandro Magno y le dijo:
> Mira, si fueras sumiso al rey, no tendrías que comer esa basura de lentejas
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Bueno señores, mañana más y mejor. Dejo una pequeña fábula de Mr. Diógenes para los que esten bajistas, (as me).



Despues de ver la foto de tu firma...no quiero ni imaginarme de que iran las clases del tal Jesus Huerta...


----------



## Samzer (19 May 2009)

Dedicado a las gacelillas. 
*
As stock market rallies, insiders sell, TrimTabs warns*

Increase in shares outstanding last week was biggest this decade, firm says

SAN FRANCISCO (MarketWatch) -- As the stock market rallied in recent months, company insiders have been selling, a sign that investors should exit, too, TrimTabs Investment Research said Monday.

"As investors have turned more upbeat, the smartest money in the stock market has been leaving the party," TrimTabs wrote in a note to clients.

TrimTabs, run by Charles Biderman, tracks share buybacks and acquisitions, along with new equity issuance by companies and stock buying and selling by chief executives and other corporate insiders.

This allows the firm to gauge the level of outstanding shares, or "float," in the market -- potentially useful information when trying to work out which way prices are heading next. It's particularly helpful because companies and their executives know more than outsiders such as investors, TrimTabs argues.

Judging by the behavior of these insiders in recent weeks, the signs aren't good for the stock market, the firm said Monday.

Last week there were $31.3 billion of new equity offerings, as many of the nation's largest banks sold stock to raise new capital, TrimTabs reported, noting that's the highest level of issuance this decade.

"Companies took advantage of the rally to flood the market with new shares," TrimTabs wrote.

Meanwhile, announced corporate buying was "almost non-existent," no new cash takeovers were unveiled and insiders sold $500 million worth of stock, the firm added.

The overall float of shares in the market soared by $34.6 billion during the first 10 days of May. That puts this month's float increase on course to be the largest this decade, TrimTabs said.

"The message the 'house' is sending is clear -- investors should get out of the stock market," the firm concluded. 

MarketWatch.com Story


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Despues de ver la foto de tu firma...no quiero ni imaginarme de que iran las clases del tal Jesus Huerta...



, te aseguro que no es de como da la mano una hijita a su papá, malpensado


----------



## Interesado (19 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Apolo, lo que se dice la bolsa ya vemos tras los últimos incidentes que no es lo nuestro, debemos irnos a un bar cerca del parké a ligar con las broker ^__
> 
> Es una forma de vida muy digna! hace algún tiempo leí un articulillo de estos por internet, en la que una piba se quejaba porque no conseguía a un broker de +500.000, fue divertida la respuesta del broker, voy a ver si lo encuentro



Creo que a lo que te refieres es: Fresh Family Office. Gurús de la Felicidad y la Riqueza: Matrimonio y Patrimonio.

Un saludo de un espectador.


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (19 May 2009)

joder acabo de darme cuenta que era un puto dedo.. las otras dos veces que miré no hice mucho caso digo uy un penev jojo quita quita xdd


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2009)

d0ng0n dijo:


> joder acabo de darme cuenta que era un puto dedo.. las otras dos veces que miré no hice mucho caso digo uy un penev jojo quita quita xdd




Ya la he quitado, porque además era demasiado grande.

Está va para tí.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2009)

d0ng0n dijo:


> joder acabo de darme cuenta que era un puto dedo.. las otras dos veces que miré no hice mucho caso digo uy un penev jojo quita quita xdd



Joder,pues yo no lo veia claro...al final opte por la opcion facilona del pene


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (19 May 2009)

Hola, alguien sabe algo de bonos? 

GENL MOTORS CORP.98/28MTN | 231435 | US370442AZ85

- ¿El turnover es el nominal? 
- ¿El 1.50 que marca son los céntimos que se pagan por dolar?; vamos, ¿% del nominal? o, ¿son el número de dólares que cuesta el bono?
- Si quebrase que es lo que tiene pinta (Kujire dixit)... en un tiempo así lejano no pagarían algo por los bonos? He leído que son lo último en pagar junto con accionistas pero a ver si os suena algo a alguno/a de alguna quiebra jej
- El canje por acciones ese del que se habla es humate? 
- Que ostias suelen cascar por comprar bonos?
- Que grado de locura/ludopatía me diagnosticaríais si comprase por ejemplo 15 bonos basura de estos?


edit: huy! gracias si contesta alguien


----------



## Starkiller (19 May 2009)

d0ng0n dijo:


> - Que grado de locura/ludopatía me diagnosticaríais si comprase por ejemplo 15 bonos basura de estos?
> 
> 
> edit: huy! gracias si contesta alguien



Si te esperas un par de meses, este papel te costará más barato que el scotexx y te valdrá para lo mismo.

Yo no digo nada, pero parece que estamos a punto de entrar en una tormenta de renta fija... no se yo si es el mejor momento para bonos...


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2009)

d0ng0n dijo:


> Hola, alguien sabe algo de bonos?



Voy a intentarlo que algo sé.



> - ¿El turnover es el nominal?



Según lo que leo en esa página parece que turnover se refiere a giro, dice price/turnover history que debería querer decir 'histórico de precios/giros' o algo parecido.



> - ¿El 1.50 que marca son los céntimos que se pagan por dolar?; vamos, ¿% del nominal? o, ¿son el número de dólares que cuesta el bono?



El precio del bono, efectivamente.



> - Si quebrase que es lo que tiene pinta (Kujire dixit)... en un tiempo así lejano no pagarían algo por los bonos? He leído que son lo último en pagar junto con accionistas pero a ver si os suena algo a alguno/a de alguna quiebra jej



Pues estás equivocado, un bono es deuda y en caso de quiebra un bonista aparece como un acreedor, así que son los primeros de la lista en cobrar ¿te has dado cuenta de que el bono vale más que la acción? los accionistas, al contrario, son siempre los últimos de la lista en cobrar ya que son los dueños de la empresa.



> - El canje por acciones ese del que se habla es humate?



No se que quieres decir con esto, pero si relees el párrafo de arriba comprenderás que es muy dudoso que a un bonista le paguen en acciones.



> - Que ostias suelen cascar por comprar bonos?



¿te refieres a comisiones? ni idea, supongo que será como todo y dependerá del broker que te los consiga.



> - Que grado de locura/ludopatía me diagnosticaríais si comprase por ejemplo 15 bonos basura de estos?



¿jugar con deuda de una empresa que está a punto de quebrar? ummm, espera que te lo calculo con decimales....


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

Bueno chavales...

Estoy estudiando nuevos puntos de entrada para meterle más cortos al botas... :

La apertura del ibex en los 9250 no me intimida lo más mínimo... :




Saludos


----------



## Starkiller (19 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues estás equivocado, un bono es deuda y en caso de quiebra un bonista aparece como un acreedor, así que son los primeros de la lista en cobrar ¿te has dado cuenta de que el bono vale más que la acción? los accionistas, al contrario, son siempre los últimos de la lista en cobrar ya que son los dueños de la empresa.



Hasta donde yo se, primero cobran los empleados, luego los acreedores, posteriormente los bonistas (en función al tipo de bono, hay un orden), y por último los accionistas.

Es decir, los primeros de la lista, no.


----------



## carvil (19 May 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Hasta donde yo se, primero cobran los empleados, luego los acreedores, posteriormente los bonistas (en función al tipo de bono, hay un orden), y por último los accionistas.
> 
> Es decir, los primeros de la lista, no.



Buenos dias... los primeros que cobran son los acreedores privilegiados (Los trabajadores) depués las administraciones públicas (Hacienda) luego los acreedores con garantía real(Bancos) y por último los acreedores sin garantía real (Proveedores, etc)

Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 May 2009)

Lo de la bolsa es otro mundo...

Madre del amor hermoso... :

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...dustria-20-6-pedidos-industria-28-a.html:eek:

Saludos...

PD: Buenos días...


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo de la bolsa es otro mundo...
> 
> Madre del amor hermoso... :
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...dustria-20-6-pedidos-industria-28-a.html:eek:




*HAY QUE TENER FE... *:



Saludos


----------



## awai (19 May 2009)

Como me gusta perder dinero, corto al POP ^_^ tengo una corazonada


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Como me gusta perder dinero, corto al POP ^_^ tengo una corazonada



A mi también me gusta... pero la pérdida es ficticia... ya sabe usted que poner stops es de pobres... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

*¿Los 950 del SP500 es por aquí...? *












Saludos


----------



## Mckensy (19 May 2009)

OPPPPPS, subidita: vamos a por la MM200????


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 May 2009)

Vendidas las Iberdrolas a 6,01 ahora subiran como locas...


----------



## Mckensy (19 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vendidas las Iberdrolas a 6,01 ahora subiran como locas...





YEEEEESSSSSSSS, vamos que nos vamos, cómo les está costando subir a las iberdrolitas. Pero parece que despegan.


TRE tambien pinta muy bien.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

Mckensy dijo:


> YEEEEESSSSSSSS, vamos que nos vamos, cómo les está costando subir a las iberdrolitas. Pero parece que despegan.
> 
> 
> TRE tambien pinta muy bien.




Póngase largo... es el momento antes de que despegue... 



Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Como me gusta perder dinero, corto al POP ^_^ *tengo una corazonada*



Como ha triunfado Gallardon con el slogan,esta causando furor


----------



## Mckensy (19 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Póngase largo... es el momento antes de que despegue...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos





Ya, ya lo estoy desde hace dias. Sólo hay que ir subiendo los stops poquito a poco.

Aunque tambien he decir que tengo dos cortitos por si las moscas.

Saludos.


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2009)

A los buenos días!

Pues yo solo mantengo mis viejas ENG que ya están rozando los números verdes, valió la pena esperar, ya he ajustado el stop al punto clave por debajo del mínimo de hoy y ahora a ver si llegan al objetivo que tengo pensado para ellas.

No tengo nada más aunque me está tentando entrar en algún chicharro.


----------



## awai (19 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Como ha triunfado Gallardon con el slogan,esta causando furor



Pues como le vaya como a mi, Madrid se va a convertir en Malawi.
He cerrado cortos y abierto largos y de momento recupero algo :


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2009)

Realmente es que es adictivo eso de palmar pasta,yo estoy tratando de dejarlo poco a poco


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> He cerrado cortos y abierto largos y de momento recupero algo




No me jodas... pero si los cortos ahora en el POP es apostar sobre seguro... :





Templen sus nervios por favor... su bolsillo se lo agradecerá... 


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 May 2009)

El índice de confianza de los inversores alemanes elaborado por el instituto ZEW subió en mayo hasta los 31,1 puntos desde los 13,0 del mes anterior.

El dato es mucho mejor de lo esperado. Los analistas consultados por Bloomberg esperaban una lectura de 20,0 enteros.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> El índice de confianza de los inversores alemanes elaborado por el instituto ZEW subió en mayo hasta los 31,1 puntos desde los 13,0 del mes anterior.




*Todos largos... súbanse al tren* que ya me bajo yo... :o




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 May 2009)

target 9800 y ESTE SI ES IMPOSIBLE SUPERARLO


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> target 9800 y ESTE SI ES IMPOSIBLE SUPERARLO



Pepon26 no lo permitira...


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> target 9800 y ESTE SI ES IMPOSIBLE SUPERARLO



¿Nos apostamos 100 euros a que el ibex no llega a los 9500...? 



Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Pepon26 no lo permitira...



pepon26 no se conecta porque está ocupado vendiendo papel a las gacelas que van entrando... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 May 2009)




----------



## Mulder (19 May 2009)

AGS tenía hoy entrada clara en 15.09, en apertura ha subido como la espuma a 16.05 cuando yo tenía objetivo en 15.87.

Lástima habérselo perdido, pero empecé a analizar chicharros ayer.


----------



## Gamu (19 May 2009)

joer, la de dinero que les están/estamos estafando estos dias a los particvipes de fondos de pensiones e inversión, que son los que están comprando ahora mismo.

Y lo bueno es que es algo concertado: se están magnificando noticias "menos malas" mientras se ocultan noticias malisimas. Los 9500 es un nivel de "fin de crisis" ¿como es posible que alguien compre a estos niveles?

A este paso no va a quedar ni una gacela viva...


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

*¿Aquí nadie opera hoy...?*










El nuevo techo de SAN son los 7,30... si los pasa me dedicaré a cultivar verduritas... :



Saludos


----------



## Gamu (19 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *¿Aquí nadie opera hoy...?*
> 
> Saludos



se ven los tiburones navegando por las aguas.

Los que jugamos en segunda división hacemos bien en mantenernos al margen cuando NADA parece tener sentido.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Nos apostamos 100 euros a que el ibex no llega a los 9500...?



Yo me apostaria esos 100 a que tu no pagas 100 euros en caso de perder ni de coña...


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo me apostaria esos 100 a que tu no pagas 100 euros en caso de perder ni de coña...



hecho... 


Saludos


----------



## Starkiller (19 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo me apostaria esos 100 a que tu no pagas 100 euros en caso de perder ni de coña...



Es mi imaginación o le acabas de hacer un CDS a Tonuel sobre su apuesta? xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Claca (19 May 2009)

Buenas gente

Sigo dentro desde 8880 y eso que soy un ferviente seguidor de tonuel. Es una crisis de fe pasajera, por eso, en breve espero acompañaros de nuevo con los cortos. Eso sí... estaría muy bien que hasta entonces esto subiera hasta los 9800 

Por cierto, ya dije que de apertura plana nada de nada, aunque esperaba más del Nikkei.

Edito: el stop en 9270, que no se diga.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Es mi imaginación o le acabas de hacer un CDS a Tonuel sobre su apuesta? xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



Es el derivado del derivado del acierto o no del subyacente (tonuel) sobre el subyacente, índice.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Es el derivado del derivado del acierto o no del subyacente (tonuel) sobre el subyacente, índice.



Si Azku acepta la apuesta:

Si supera los 9500

azkuna = +100
tonuel -100+100= 0
*apolo= -100*


Si no supera los 9500

tonuel= +100
*apolo= 0*
azkuna= -100



¿Apolo es usted solvente...? 


Saludos


----------



## Claca (19 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Es el derivado del derivado del acierto o no del subyacente (tonuel) sobre el subyacente, índice.



Suena como un producto subprime, te compro 4.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2009)

Bueno señores, como dijo ayer un sabio, si ponen un stop, no hay que tocarlo.

Ahora, ya está puesto.

La pregunta que les hago es hasta cuando creen ustedes que esto seguirá subiendo.

Mi apuesta, hasta que ejecute mi stop.

Hagan sus apuestas.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Suena como un producto subprime, te compro 4.



Pero sólo tengo uno... bueno... da igual le vendo cuatro... 



mixtables dijo:


> Bueno señores, como dijo ayer un sabio, si ponen un stop, no hay que tocarlo.
> 
> Ahora, ya está puesto.
> 
> ...




¿Y donde colocó usted su stop si se puede saber? 

tonuel 9500 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2009)

Ahora empiezo a entender porqué Apolo no es capaz de batir al mercado.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si Azku acepta la apuesta:
> 
> Si supera los 9500
> 
> ...



Hombre,la apuesta le sale (o te sale,que todo se pega...) ventajosa porque aceptamos la clausula ciertamente ventajosa de no pagar las apuestas en caso de derrota...

Voy a proponerles algo similar a los de ahorro.com,si me lo aceptan me convierto en gacela de nuevo sin problemas


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora empiezo a entender porqué Apolo no es capaz de batir al mercado.



Con todo el respeto y consideracion que me merece un reputado forero...

GILIPOLLAS


----------



## Claca (19 May 2009)

Otra cosilla, le sacamos 800 al DOW ¿no? Que se pongan las pilas, que se quedan atrás


----------



## Starkiller (19 May 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Suena como un producto subprime, te compro 4.



En realidad, solo basta que Tonuel le pague a Apolo un tanto por ciento por aceptar el riesgo de la apuesta (un 0,5% o un 1%, dado que es complicado que el IBEX supere los 9500) y es, tal cual, un derivado xD. Un CDS, concretamente, dado que Apolo estaría asumiendo el riesgo de el activo financiero apuesta de Tonuel, a cambio de un dinerillo.

Ahora solo falta que Apolo lo empaquete con unas gamesas y unos bonos de esos de GM que quería comprar un forero por ahí, y ya tienes un estructurado mas tóxico que un cubata de Wisky del Dia con Uranio empobrecido y un chorro de Mosto del Eroski...


----------



## BILU (19 May 2009)

¿Alguien sabe qué narices está pasando en la bolsa?? La economía estará muy mal, mucha morosidad, consumo en mínimos y bla,bla,bla la bolsa sin parar de subir. 
Yo creo que sin tardar mucho pegará un bajonazo de órdago cuando se produzca una mala noticia (sobre todo del sector financiero) que las habrá seguro.
Una cosa son repuntes normales, no va a estar siempre bajando, y otra cosa es que suba y con fuerza como lo está haciendo.

Un saludo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2009)

Ojo que la media de 200 del ibex está a 9423.


----------



## Alexandros (19 May 2009)

BILU dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe qué narices está pasando en la bolsa?? La economía estará muy mal, mucha morosidad, consumo en mínimos y bla,bla,bla la bolsa sin parar de subir.
> Yo creo que sin tardar mucho pegará un bajonazo de órdago cuando se produzca una mala noticia (sobre todo del sector financiero) que las habrá seguro.
> Una cosa son repuntes normales, no va a estar siempre bajando, y otra cosa es que suba y con fuerza como lo está haciendo.
> 
> Un saludo



Los titiriteros del mundo se están riendo de la gente y a pesar de todo a muchos les parece "normal".

No hay ninguna razón que justifique una subida del 200% en los bancos americanos más importantes *(C y BAC)*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ei4Q4Fd3HrE&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ei4Q4Fd3HrE&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## Starkiller (19 May 2009)

BILU dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe qué narices está pasando en la bolsa?? La economía estará muy mal, mucha morosidad, consumo en mínimos y bla,bla,bla la bolsa sin parar de subir.
> Yo creo que sin tardar mucho pegará un bajonazo de órdago cuando se produzca una mala noticia (sobre todo del sector financiero) que las habrá seguro.
> Una cosa son repuntes normales, no va a estar siempre bajando, y otra cosa es que suba y con fuerza como lo está haciendo.
> 
> Un saludo



Yo hago mis apuestas:

El verano pasado toda la pasta que quedaba se escapó de la renta fija como pudo, y se refugió en el petroleo, provocando un burbujón que triplicó el precio del mismo, a la vez que el dolar se hundía junto con la renta fija que ñlo soporta.

Personalmente, creo que este verano toca lo mismo, pero con la bolsa. Con lo cual, lo mismo apolo debería cobrar a tonuel un 5%, dado que el riesgo de que supere los 9500, de ser así, es elevado.

Es sencillo: como veamos el EURUSD a 2 (Y esto no es tan descabellado) y los treasuries dando intereses negativos (Como ya pasó), no os extrañe que la bolsa suba un 40% este verano.

Eso si, la volatilidad, infumable.

Evidentemente, es solo una reflexión rápida, que seguramente este muy equivocada.

Pero encaja.


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2009)

BILU dijo:


> Yo creo que sin tardar mucho pegará un bajonazo de órdago *cuando se produzca una mala noticia* (sobre todo del sector financiero) que las habrá seguro.



Estás muy equivocado, la bolsa bajará cuando se produzca una *buena* noticia.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Evidentemente, es solo una reflexión rápida, que seguramente este muy equivocada.
> 
> Pero encaja.



A mi tampoco me parece descabellado,la verdad...si total,todo consiste en hacer lo contrario que el populacho.Si la gente estuviese convencida de que esto va p'arriba tardaria dos milisegundos en irse a la mierda...


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

Buenos días.

He comprobado que me ha entrado la orden de venta en ACCIONA a 85,30€


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Estás muy equivocado, la bolsa bajará cuando se produzca una *buena* noticia.



Se refiere usted a una noticia veraz, no sr. Mulder?


----------



## Gamu (19 May 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Yo hago mis apuestas:
> 
> El verano pasado toda la pasta que quedaba se escapó de la renta fija como pudo, y se refugió en el petroleo, provocando un burbujón que triplicó el precio del mismo, a la vez que el dolar se hundía junto con la renta fija que ñlo soporta.
> 
> ...



el problema de esta teoria es que, mientras el petroleo es un bien de primera necesidad, las acciones no lo son.

Hay multiples gobiernos y compañias que necesitan cubrirse frente a una subida de precio del petroleo, lo estamos viendo ahora: muchas compañias aereas compraron muchisimo petroleo por el miedo a que se disparara a 200 dolares, muchos gobiernos acapararon reservas "por si acaso" se acababa el petroleo, etc.

En cambio ¿quien va a acaparar acciones "por si se acaban"? ¿quien necesita acciones para continuar con su actividad económica? Nadie. Además, cualquier compañia puede imprimir más acciones para financiarse, como por ejemplo están haciendo los bancos USA AHORA MISMO.

Si pretenden crear una burbuja bursatil es posible que lo consigan, pero dudo mucho que engañen a nadie con dinero para que se las compre en el punto más alto, con lo cual tienen todos los números de acabar perdiéndolo todo. 

De todas maneras, ojala tengas razón y la bolsa se dispare otro 40%. Aunque yo estoy casi totalmente fuera de la bolsa, mi plan de pensiones (que paga mi empresa) está dentro. 

Yo me conformo con haber aprovechado a tope la subida del 40% hasta la semana pasada.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2009)

Por cierto, pronostico, ( posiblmentente mal ), que no superará a la MM200m, y si lo hacen, no más de un 5%.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Por cierto, pronostico, ( posiblmentente mal ), que no superará a la MM200m, y si lo hacen, no más de un 5%.



Puedes recuperar tu firma de ayer? Es que no consigo recordar un dedo...

Ah bueno,y ahora que me fijo...al cepillartela te has cargado el tag del ...ya no podemos seguir las clases del señor Huerta :)


----------



## Kujire (19 May 2009)

Buenos Primaverales Dias!

... hoy me he levantado un poco melancólica ... si hace tiempo que estoy buscando algo y ... no le encuentro ... para todos los que se sienten como yo ... en busca de un gu*** (aunque esa pequeño) que no aparece que sepáis que os entiendo, pero a veces la realidad es caprichosa

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wpPvBe6M4ZE&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wpPvBe6M4ZE&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2009)

Buenos días!.

La vida es una caja de sorpresas.

Dios, que agudos tiene la chica.!. La firma ya está solucionada, gracias apolo.

Edito: No lo puedo solucionar ahora, asi que después se hará.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenos Primaverales Dias!
> 
> ... hoy me he levantado un poco melancólica ... si hace tiempo que estoy buscando algo y ... no le encuentro ... para todos los que se sienten como yo ... en busca de un gu*** (aunque esa pequeño) que no aparece que sepáis que os entiendo, pero a veces la realidad es caprichosa



ti? y? iski?  Es que no lo pillo...

ano?


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

El SAN desde la 9:30 planito y sin volumen... me da que quedan pocas gacelas vivas por el campo... :



Saludos


----------



## carvil (19 May 2009)

Corto en el SAN 7.24


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Corto en el SAN 7.24



Si le pone usted un stop que sea superior a los 7.31€... pero ya sabe que eso es de pobres... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenos Primaverales Dias!
> 
> ... hoy me he levantado un poco melancólica ... si hace tiempo que estoy buscando algo y ... no le encuentro ... para todos los que se sienten como yo ... en busca de un gu*** (aunque esa pequeño) que no aparece que sepáis que os entiendo, pero a veces la realidad es caprichosa



Hoy tampoco toca ¿verdad?


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

Hoy en PRISA... están cocinando unas tiernas gacelillas... menos mal que ayer vendí las que tenía... y el ARROZ se ha ido a 3,46€ ... buscando los 3,00€ para el jueves.


----------



## Speculo (19 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El SAN desde la 9:30 planito y sin volumen... me da que quedan pocas gacelas vivas por el campo... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Hombre, 60 millones de acciones movidas no se puede considerar un "sin volumen" .

Buenas a todos. Otro día fuera vendiendo alfombras. A ver si cazo algo con la apertura yanqui, aunque sea en el propio mercado yanqui.. 

¿Cómo veis a Ebay?


----------



## Kujire (19 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> ti? y? iski?  Es que no lo pillo...
> 
> ano?



[modo PAGAFANTAS ON]

ay Apolito, hoy necesitaba a un HOMBRE como tú... fuerte ... a mi lado ... con esos músculos .. para abrazarme ... además ya sabes lo que dicen .... desafortunado en el juego ... afortunado en otras cosassss ... 

[modo PAGAFANTAS OFF]


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Hombre, 60 millones de acciones movidas no se puede considerar un "sin volumen" .




Ya... pero ha sido en la primera media hora, a partir de las 10 se acabó... :o


Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> [modo PAGAFANTAS ON]
> 
> ay Apolito, hoy necesitaba a un HOMBRE como tú... fuerte ... a mi lado ... con esos músculos .. para abrazarme ... además ya sabes lo que dicen .... desafortunado en el juego ... afortunado en otras cosassss ...
> 
> [modo PAGAFANTAS OFF]



Puedes repetir eso de Apolito? Mola como suena...


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis a Ebay?



Ahora voy a comer, pero en volver le hecho un vistazo y te cuento.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Puedes repetir eso de Apolito? Mola como suena...



Sin problema... 


*Apolito cariñín... no me comprarias unas gamesitassss... *














Saludos jajaja


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Sin problema...
> 
> 
> *Apolito cariñín... no me comprarias unas gamesitassss... *
> ...



No te tomes muy a pecho esto que voy a decir,va sin maldad alguna,tengo el dia tonto...pero cuando califique de gilipollas al otro forero no era el unico en quien pensaba...

Y coño,deja de decir "saludos" en cada post


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

Por cierto...


No os vayais al guano sin tonuel... quiero vivirlo en directo... :



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2009)

La h*stia, como estais de tensos, no¿?


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> La h*stia, como estais de tensos, no¿?



Es que hace un tiempo que no me meto al casino,estoy con el mono


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 May 2009)

Si alguien puede poner la gráfica del S&P500 ha sido buenísimo el sitio donde se ha girado... 

Si trazáis la tendencia mayor bajista de toda la bajada desde hace año y medio y la tendencia al alza de todo este rebote, pasando por el mínimo del 28 de abril, da un punto, pues se ha girado justo ahí... vamos que ha hecho un pull-back a la tendencia alcista del rebote y no ha conseguido volver a entrar...

Saludos...

PD: Ánimos kujire...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Sin problema...
> 
> 
> *Apolito cariñín... no me comprarias unas gamesitassss... *
> ...



Jajajajajajaja Tonuel muy merecedor de su carnet de hijo de puta jajajajaja


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si alguien puede poner la gráfica del S&P500 ha sido buenísimo el sitio donde se ha girado...
> 
> Si trazáis la tendencia mayor bajista de toda la bajada desde hace año y medio y la tendencia al alza de todo este rebote, pasando por el mínimo del 28 de abril, da un punto, pues se ha girado justo ahí... vamos que ha hecho un pull-back a la tendencia alcista del rebote y no ha conseguido volver a entrar...
> 
> ...



Las cosas te importaría colgar el chart?

Edito: Es lo primero que pones en tu post. 

Aún así no logro saber entender lo que quieres decir en él. Saludos artista


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 May 2009)

Corto en BBVA a 8,.71


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Las cosas te importaría colgar el chart?
> 
> Edito: Es lo primero que pones en tu post.
> 
> Aún así no logro saber entender lo que quieres decir en él. Saludos artista



Es que no puedo... :o

En el gráfico del S&P en gráfico de 1h, dibuja la línea de tendencia que pasa por el 19/05/08 y el 10/05/09. Y luego dibuja la tendencia alcista de este rebote, que pasa por los días 8/03/09 y 28/04/09. 
El S&P, se para justo donde se juntan esas dos líneas... vamos que ha hecho un pull-back a la tendencia alcista del rebote y no ha podido con ella...

Saludos...

PD: Hablo de CFD's en igmarkets, por cierto el Stokk hace exactamente lo mismo...
PD2: Creo que vamos a tener una tarde bajista...


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis a Ebay?



Ya estoy de vuelta.

Pues si abre plana o al alza me parecería bien para entrar pero si abre por debajo del cierre de ayer me esperaría a ver si de verdad sube. Tenía punto de reacción el pasado día 14 que cumplió a rajatabla con objetivo 17.54 que ya ha alcanzado.

Entraría en ella pero con cautela, tal vez si corrige un poco antes de volver a subir, esa corrección podría hacerla hoy perfectamente porque está en el punto adecuado.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 May 2009)

Mixtables, envíame el mail por MP y te lo envio...

Saludos...


----------



## Tupper (19 May 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Los titiriteros del mundo se están riendo de la gente y a pesar de todo a muchos les parece "normal".
> 
> No hay ninguna razón que justifique una subida del 200% en los bancos americanos más importantes *(C y BAC)*



Claro que la hay.

Hay que justificar ante la cabreadísima sociedad USA los TARP (TRAP ha ha) pdtes cuyo importe coincide sospechosamente exactamente con el capital pdte que se necesita según los s-test para recapitalizar las entidades.

Los insiders venden, los listos siguen el trend, pero el smart money ahora está aparcado fuera esperando.

De todas formas el mercado estaba exageradamente sobrevendido y tocaba corregir tanto exceso bajista. Lo que no quita que este mismo año volvamos a tocar mínimos tras este bear rally.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2009)

Futuros en rojo en estados unidos. Esto es, cuando me ha saltado el stop.

Antes lo digo, antes pasa.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 May 2009)

cerrado el corto a bbva a 8,64


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 May 2009)

Me parece que nos espera una tarde muy entretenida


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2009)

Me voy a comer, que llevo un cabreo. Justo el mínimo del día era el stop.

A tomar por culo. Suerte a todos.


.


Justo, justo justo el puto minimo del día es cuando me ha entrado el stop del ETF, y ahora sube.


----------



## jcfdez (19 May 2009)

venga....todos a vender que se han iniciado pocas casas....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 May 2009)

jcfdez dijo:


> venga....todos a vender que se han iniciado pocas casas....



Que coño pocas casas, lo he puesto en la página anterior, dejad de pensar en fundamentales, esto es todo técnico, no me seáis inoncentes... :o

Saludos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2009)

Esto cierra hoy en colorado...yo tambien me juego 100 pavos


----------



## percebo (19 May 2009)

Hola un saludo a todos, veo que la cosa esta revuelta, no he tenido tiempo de mirar apenas, así que ni idea de que nos espera hoy, yo por si acaso me subí al Kujireexpress a las 10, pese a que ibamos con buen ritmo, parece que al jefe de estacion se le olvidó coger la saca de correos y hemos vuelto al mismo sitio a recogerla, en fin, espero que el expreso salga pronto porque tengo una cita en los 960, eso sí si llegamos a los 900 aprovechando que estan al lado de casa me bajo y me echo una siestecita.

Pues nada, un saludo, kujire si quieres una birrita en el vagon restaurante estoy dando cuenta de un lingotazo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esto cierra hoy en colorado...yo tambien me juego 100 pavos



Unos cortitos a gamesa apolo?


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Unos cortitos a gamesa apolo?



Yo es que tengo un broker humilde...solo tiene futuros para hacer esas cosas,y solo he probado a ponerme corto sobre el ibex (no salio bien obviamente,de ahi mi periodo de abstinencia)

En cualquier caso,y sin ser amigo de dar consejos...yo no hubiera cerrado el corto que tenias...interpretese esto como se quiera


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 May 2009)

Escuchad a este hombre que sabe de lo que habla... 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1683237-post15.html

Saludos...

PD: Entendéis ahora el 950 de la apuesta de Kujire...?


----------



## pecata minuta (19 May 2009)

Buenas,
¿Esperamos bajadita para la tarde?


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Escuchad a este hombre que sabe de lo que habla...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1683237-post15.html
> 
> ...



Este video lo colgué yo aquí este fin de semana (post 41028)... por eso me puse corto el lunes... 


Las 15:30 están al caer... el avión va a despegar hamijos... 



Saludos


----------



## jcfdez (19 May 2009)

Mi comentario era en tono sarcástico!


----------



## percebo (19 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Escuchad a este hombre que sabe de lo que habla...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1683237-post15.html
> 
> ...



Ya lo dije en su momento, si Cava estaba de acuerdo con nosotros esto no podía salir bien, que alguien lo tire del tren ya.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

Saludos


----------



## percebo (19 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Este video lo colgué yo aquí este fin de semana (post 41028)... por eso me puse corto el lunes...
> 
> 
> Las 15:30 están al caer... el avión va a despegar hamijos...
> ...



Momento para la gloria y un Nelson XXL:

Creo que te estas precipitando, la señal es bbva 9.2 y San 7.45.


----------



## Claca (19 May 2009)

Buenas

Ya me ha saltado el stop. Un mini comprado en 8880 y vendido en 9270 (el stop). No está mal teniendo en cuenta que la inversión ha sido una garantía de unos 1.000 euros. Un buen pico en dos días 8)

De todos modos creo que continuaremos subiendo. Son tan cínicos que harán el timo perfecto (para ellos).


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Momento para la gloria y un Nelson XXL:
> 
> Creo que te estas precipitando, la señal es bbva 9.2 y San 7.45.




Sigue sentado en el sillón esperando la señal... evidentemente de saberlo me hubiera puesto corto hoy y no ayer... :


Como ya he dicho antes si el SAN supera los 7,30€ me dedicaré a cultivar verduritas... :o



Saludos


----------



## percebo (19 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> La h*stia, como estais de tensos, no¿?



Ya te digo, he mirado, cuatro ultimas paginas del foro y solo he visto un post con un "gracias", nada todos al vagon cafeteria que pago cubatas pa generar buen rollito, si llegamos al destino esperado, si no a escote.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 May 2009)

Buenas Tardes ^__^!

Yo tengo excusa... estoy echo mierda con la alergia. Vamos fatal...

Y aparte en perdidas... para rematar.

Ayer u antes de ayer, no recuerdo leí que había que cerrar un Gap en 910, si es así asusta lo manipulado que esta todo esto. No es que me importe claro... si estuviera del lado correcto 

Un saludo y ya hasta mañana.. os leo... pero Off...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2009)

Aqui está el chart del SP500 de hora en hora por cortesía de las cosas a su cauce.


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2009)

Pues yo ya estoy fuera de todo, al final me fusilaron el stop de mis viejas ENG a 13.01 con leves pérdidas, pero en liquidez total.

Y ahora quiero que baje todo un poco porque si no no hay manera de que algo se ponga a tiro, debemos bajar para que entre el siguiente pelotón de gacelas tiernas y frescas.

¡Slurp!


----------



## jcfdez (19 May 2009)

Ese gráfico tiene pinta de querer corregir...


----------



## percebo (19 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Aqui está el chart del SP500 de hora en hora por cortesía de las cosas a su cauce.



El grafico ese lo has sacado por estar en R4 o es pagando el prorealtime?.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Aqui está el chart del SP500 de hora en hora por cortesía de las cosas a su cauce.



Gracias por ponerlo Mixtables...  la verdad es que lo han hecho "perfecto"... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

A estos americanos les voy a cocinar una paellita si quieren... 




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> El grafico ese lo has sacado por estar en R4 o es pagando el prorealtime?.



Lo he sacado desde igmarkets... 

Saludos...

Por cierto, yo voté 860 en el S&P porque pensaba que era un HCH, la verdad es que hizo 2 pull-backs, pero al final lo superó...


----------



## Kujire (19 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Hola un saludo a todos, veo que la cosa esta revuelta, no he tenido tiempo de mirar apenas, así que ni idea de que nos espera hoy, yo por si acaso me subí al Kujireexpress a las 10, pese a que ibamos con buen ritmo, parece que al jefe de estacion se le olvidó coger la saca de correos y hemos vuelto al mismo sitio a recogerla, en fin, espero que el expreso salga pronto porque tengo una cita en los 960, eso sí si llegamos a los 900 aprovechando que estan al lado de casa me bajo y me echo una siestecita.
> 
> Pues nada, un saludo, kujire si quieres una birrita en el vagon restaurante estoy dando cuenta de un lingotazo.



jeje el de las 10 es mi tren, atento porque vamos a empezar la marcha, que majos son que han hecho la "paradinha" para recoger a más gacel... digo pasajeros 

Tenemos una parada importante en 915, no pensarías que no íbamos a parar? y además había que bajarse percebin y probar las especialidades con las plusvalías (que son unas chicas muy majas "las plusvalías"), si los volvemos a alcanzar hoy sería muy buena señal para atacarlos mañana, sino caerán un poco más tarde ...


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

Amigos hemos tirado HEB, para que puedan comprar + barato!


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> jeje el de las 10 es mi tren, atento porque vamos a empezar la marcha, que majos son que han hecho la "paradinha" para recoger a más gacel... digo pasajeros




Pues el tren de las 10 de ayer va marcha atrás... sin acritud... 




Saludos


----------



## Kujire (19 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Amigos hemos tirado HEB, para que puedan comprar + barato!



no serán familia de los piratas? ... me dá que esto ya lo he visto antes jeje


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

Si, G.E. me lo sopló ayer... DP vende a 1.72USD... esas plusvalías valen lo suyo... ya podrás comprar de nuevo si lo deseas. 

Hoy ha tocado 2.30USD... DRYS va con la caldera a tope!


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esto cierra hoy en colorado...yo tambien me juego 100 pavos



Empiezo a pensar que he metido la pata un pelin


----------



## Kujire (19 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues el tren de las 10 de ayer va marcha atrás... sin acritud...
> 
> Saludos


----------



## percebo (19 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> jeje el de las 10 es mi tren, atento porque vamos a empezar la marcha, que majos son que han hecho la "paradinha" para recoger a más gacel... digo pasajeros
> 
> Tenemos una parada importante en 915, no pensarías que no íbamos a parar? y además había que bajarse percebin y probar las especialidades con las plusvalías (que son unas chicas muy majas "las plusvalías"), si los volvemos a alcanzar hoy sería muy buena señal para atacarlos mañana, sino caerán un poco más tarde ...



Desafortunadamente esa parada me pasó totalmente desapercibida, estaba roncando cual lirón y no me di cuenta de que nos cambiavan de via, de todas maneras como soy un tio fundamentalmente monogamo y no echo en falta a las plusvalías esas, de momento sigo con "la plusvalía" desde 880 y una pequeñita desde 905. Mis aventuras cortescas en el eurostoxx no salieron muy bien esta mañana, afortunadamente escape relativamente indemne, así que decidí centrarme en el S&P que para ser la primera vez que me pruebo con el se está portando muy bien.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 May 2009)

Tenía una orden de venta de SAN a 7,30 pero la he quitado a tiempo... esto tiene pinta de subir algo más todavía.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tenía una orden de venta de SAN a 7,30 pero la he quitado a tiempo... esto tiene pinta de subir algo más todavía.



Ese es mi SAN... aguantando al torete como un campeón... 



Saludos


----------



## Tupper (19 May 2009)

Ayer, 07:49 AM 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/51667-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-2736.html




Tupper dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> Impresionante gráfica.
> 
> ...




Para que luego digáis que no estáis informados (han usado en LD la misma gráfica que yo postée aquí ayer a las 7:49 am):





Los beneficios de las empresas del S&P 500 sufren el mayor desplome desde 1936 - Libertad Digital



*Martes 19 de Mayo
Actualizado a las 14:41:21*

*CAEN UN 90% EN 20 MESES*

*Los beneficios de las empresas del S&P 500 sufren el mayor desplome desde 1936*

La bolsa repunta, pero la economía real no. Los beneficios de las compañías que componen el índice Standard & Poor´s 500 (S&P 500), uno de los más importantes de EEUU, se han desplomado un 90% en los últimos 20 meses. La mayor caída desde que existen registros (1936).

Rogers y Schiff contra Bernanke: la recesión se convertirá en gran depresión

*2009-05-19*

LD (M. Llamas) La evolución de la bolsa internacional muestra síntomas de mejoría desde el pasado mes de marzo. Sin embargo, lo que en principio comenzó en forma de crisis financiera desde mediados de 2007 se ha ido materializando progresivamente en la mayor recesión económica mundial desde la II Guerra Mundial.

Una contracción que, sin duda, golpea los ingresos de las empresas y de los trabajadores, más allá de las quiebras y el aumento del desempleo. Así, las empresas que componen el índice S&P 500, de referencia en EEUU y a nivel internacional, han registrado una caída de beneficios próxima al 90% en los últimos 20 meses, según los últimos datos correspondientes al primer trimestre de 2009.

Un desplome que carece de precedentes, al menos, desde que existen datos al respecto (1936). De hecho, dada la evolución a la baja de este indicador en los últimos meses, en el tercer trimestre del presente año, los ingresos de las compañías bursátiles que componen el S&P 500 registrará tasas interanuales negativas.




Fuente: Chart of the day

Este dato viene a confirmar otras tres referencias muy negativas en base a la evolución bursátil desde el estallido de la crisis del crédito, tal y como adelantó LD. 

En primer lugar, la banca de EEUU perdió 26.000 millones de dólares en el último trimestre de 2008. Su beneficio anual cayó un 84% en 2008, el más bajo desde 1990. La bolsa de Wall Street ha caído a un ritmo no visto desde el crack del 29.




Por otro lado, algunos de los principales indicadores de actividad muestran que la actual crisis económica mundial supera, incluso, a la Gran Depresión de los años 30, tanto en intensidad como en rapidez. Por último, un informe de Deutsche Bank advertía recientemente de que el nivel de impago en los bonos corporativos superarán a los de la Gran Depresión.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> *Los beneficios de las empresas del S&P 500 sufren el mayor desplome desde 1936*



Y que más da... :








¿Alguien sabe algo de agricultura...? 


Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (19 May 2009)

joder.

+10


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2009)

Que duro es esto de no tocar el boton a veces...


----------



## percebo (19 May 2009)

Que velocidad, que se me vuela er peluquin. Por cierto Kujire, parada y fonda en la misma estación??? porque tengo una pendiente con los cortos del eurostoxx...... Soy cerruo sí.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

¿Alguien ha visto a Espartero...?


Busco apoyo moral... 




Saludos


----------



## awai (19 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha visto a Espartero...?
> 
> 
> Busco apoyo moral...
> ...




Recuerdas los largos del POP de esta mañana? me ayudan bastante a pasar este rato, pero no te preocupes, seguro que todo caerá, yo estaré detrás de ti en esa lucha contra el IBEX


----------



## jcfdez (19 May 2009)

tonuel, hay un atisbo de que estemos en el límite y lo siguiente sea caer a los infiernos...jajajaja


----------



## pecata minuta (19 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha visto a Espartero...?
> 
> 
> Busco apoyo moral...
> ...



Creo que buscas esto.








Dios, me ha quedado super soez.


----------



## Claca (19 May 2009)

Lo sabía, qué cabrones. Pero los stops no se cambian, nooooo : 

Estamos demasiado arriba como para plantearme otra entrada. Nada me da más rabia que perder dinero cuando la bolsa baja, cosas de la religión :o

En fin, me voy a la playa que he quedado con un bomboncín. Suerte!


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

Hay mucho sentimiento....

Si los bajistas estamos esperando bajada y los alcistas -nuevas gacelas- tambien estan esperando corrección, como va a bajar?

Cuando alguno de los dos capitulemos!!

SR. TONUEL... CIERRE ESOS CORTOS, YA!


----------



## percebo (19 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha visto a Espartero...?
> 
> 
> Busco apoyo moral...
> ...



Si te sirve de consuelo... a mi me paso lo mismo, solo que yo me puse corto despues de ver el video hace un mes y eso que me protegía con futuros, al final un coñazo, el descalabro nunca llegaba, y encima la señora Kujire venga a anunciar que seguiamos subiendo (un pelin de mania al principio si que la tenia) al final abracé la fe verdadera, mucho menos lio, sacando pasta, sin problemas de garantías.... ya habra tiempo de ponerse corto, yo creo que cuando los grandes se den de morros contra los maximos siguientes será el momento de ir pensando en pasarse en el lado oscuro, de la otra manera es un estres de narices, todo el día pendiente a esto y al final para casi na.

Abraza la fe verdadera, si Kujire y DP dicen que sube, te pones la minifalda como yo y a disfrutar del paisaje (y si es dentro del tren mejor que mejor)....

Saludos.

Edito: Ya se que cubrirse los cortos con futuros es de pobres...


----------



## percebo (19 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Creo que buscas esto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas bien, super borroso, si te sirve de consuelo.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Mas bien, super borroso, si te sirve de consuelo.



En mi pantalla no está tan borroso... ¿hay happy hour en el bar del tren?


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

Llamando a mano fuerte... de Kujire... DGI ha tenido un alto en el camino... bajando.. tocado MIN.... compramos algunas cientos de miles?


----------



## percebo (19 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> En mi pantalla no está tan borroso... ¿hay happy hour en el bar del tren?



Yeeeaaaapaaaaaa.


----------



## awai (19 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Yeeeaaaapaaaaaa.



Necesito de tu sabiduria ^_^ donde quedan esas predicciones a lo mulder?

Por cierto hace tiempo decía, no se sien este foro o en otro, que las subidas poco a poco iban a seguir, pero no por la recuperación, sino por los bajos intereses de los depósitos, letras y demás inventos.

No sé si eso es un factor a tener en cuenta, pero os pongo un ejemplo personal. 
En octubre me vence un dep al 4,89% de una suma bastante importante de pasta, y realmente no se que hacer con ella, porque paso de darles el dinero a los banqueros por un 1,25% probablemente la meta en bolsa, supongo que habrá más gente igual de loca que yo.

Probablemente esto que digo no tiene ningún sentido, pero bueno, lo reitero para decir, que yo creía la semana pasada que esto era el fin y habíamos tocado techo (y todo el mundo pensaba eso) y al final nada...


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> SR. TONUEL... CIERRE ESOS CORTOS, YA!




Ni de coña... los mios son más grandes que los del caballo... :


Que me den un capote... prefiero quemar el dinero que dárselo al botas... :





Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2009)

Claca dijo:


> En fin, me voy a la playa que he quedado con un bomboncín. Suerte!



Como era aquello de que todos los foreros ganan mas de 5000 € al mes,les mide mas de 20 cm...etc etc...


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

Eso está mejor...


----------



## percebo (19 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Necesito de tu sabiduria ^_^ donde quedan esas predicciones a lo mulder?



Ese comentario es lo ultimo que me faltaba para colgar mi capa de Nostradamus.
Te sugiero que sigas los post de Kujire, que la veo mucho más inspirada, sobre todo más que yo últimamente, que cada vez que voy por libre la lio, de todas maneras, me parece que es un buen momento para meterle un corto al eurostoxx, yo lo he hecho en 2460, a ver que tal.....

De todas maneras estoy ultimamente muy liado con el curro y no puedo ponerme a mirar los movimientos del eurostoxx. Pero no te preocupes, pronto volvere por el mismo camino y cagarla nuevamente.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Si te sirve de consuelo... a mi me paso lo mismo, solo que yo me puse corto despues de ver el video hace un mes y eso que me protegía con futuros, al final un coñazo, el descalabro nunca llegaba, y encima la señora Kujire venga a anunciar que seguiamos subiendo (un pelin de mania al principio si que la tenia) al final abracé la fe verdadera, mucho menos lio, sacando pasta, sin problemas de garantías.... ya habra tiempo de ponerse corto, yo creo que cuando los grandes se den de morros contra los maximos siguientes será el momento de ir pensando en pasarse en el lado oscuro, de la otra manera es un estres de narices, todo el día pendiente a esto y al final para casi na.
> 
> Abraza la fe verdadera, si Kujire y DP dicen que sube, te pones la minifalda como yo y a disfrutar del paisaje (y si es dentro del tren mejor que mejor)....
> 
> ...




+1.

Sí la bolsa sube, y tu estás bajista, eres tú el equivocado, no la bolsa.

Y los errores, cuestan pasta, asi que a minimizarlos. Os saludo desde la barrera.


----------



## Kujire (19 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Llamando a mano fuerte... de Kujire... DGI ha tenido un alto en el camino... bajando.. tocado MIN.... compramos algunas cientos de miles?



No sé no sé, ... su amiga también está bajando ... me dá que alguien está descontando algo


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

Ahí viene el botas... :

Ale torito... aleeeeeeee... 













Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

Estaremos vigilando con nuestro SATELITES ESPIAS.


----------



## awai (19 May 2009)

Joer, lo de SAN clama al cielo, ha subido 0,70 desde mínimos de ayer a hoy, un 10% y tu con los cortos!!! Ya no los cierres! Si hay que morir que sea como un hombre, en el momento que me des la señal meto cortos tb


----------



## España1 (19 May 2009)

Que os parece Iberdrola comprado a 5,99?

Es que me sonó a oferta y no me pude resistir.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Joer, lo de SAN clama al cielo, ha subido 0,70 desde mínimos de ayer a hoy, un 10% y tu con los cortos!!! Ya no los cierres! Si hay que morir que sea como un hombre, en el momento que me des la señal meto cortos tb




El próximo muro son los 7,40... pero todo depende de Wall Street... :




Saludos


----------



## awai (19 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El próximo muro son los 7,40... pero todo depende de Wall Street... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según mi sistemita para tontos hasta 7,60 naranjas


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 May 2009)

Largo abierto en Inditex


----------



## jcfdez (19 May 2009)

La verdad está jodido de eggs el tema...abrá que cerrarse que mañana puede pasar cualquier cosa....y me refiero a los cortos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 May 2009)

DP veo acciona y me pongo malo jajajajaja en 2 dias estaba por debajo de 80


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

Si amigo... ACCIONA te la juega... ya nos tomaremos venganza!


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

Acabo de poner un stop al SAN en los 15€... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

Dentro de DGI... a 18.50USD -1000acs- por cierto no estaba habilitada en RT4, pero una llamada de DP y ya pueden comprar... disponible!


----------



## percebo (19 May 2009)

cortos cerrados en 2440, vamos a ver si se vuelve a animar a subir....


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

He vendido mis accs en ACAD... a 1.80USD... entrada en 1.61USD unos 1000 USD de plusv aprox.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dentro de DGI... a 18.50USD -1000acs- por cierto no estaba habilitada en RT4, pero una llamada de DP y ya pueden comprar... disponible!



Digital Goble Inc disponible... 


¿Y esos donde juegan...? :





Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

Solo para inv experimentados...  en NYSE!


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Solo para inv experimentados...  en NYSE!



Ya ya... pero a qué dedican el tiempo digo... :


Edito:

Pues ya ves...

http://www.digitalglobe.com/



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

Aquí está el jefe de ACAD, que dice que nadie quiere comprar accs de su compañia... verás el subidón en breve... vamos a organizar un PUMP AND DUMP al estilo HEB... le he dicho que quiero 500.000acs para el trato.

San Diego?s Acadia Awaits Parkinson’s Trial Results (and a Chance to Prove Naysayers Wrong) | Xconomy


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

Son los suppliers de los mapas google earth... ... SPY SAT... GOBIERNO, MILITARES... te parece bien?


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Son los suppliers de los mapas google earth... ... SPY SAT... GOBIERNO, MILITARES... te parece bien?



Genial... húndelos en la miseria cuando termines... :




Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (19 May 2009)

Cerró el IBEX a 9.341,60 (+1,99%)


----------



## Gamu (19 May 2009)

joer que baratos los warrants sobre el ibex a vencimiento en diciembre.

Si entre mañana y pasado toca los 9800, dejare de ser un bajista virgen y compraré unos poquillos.

Al fin y al cabo, si pierde alguien será un banco.

Es curioso, pero ni un solo banco español ha emitido warrants sobre el ibex a más de 8500 con vencimiento para diciembre. Solo los gabachos y los alemanes se atreven... porque será?


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

TONUEL... aquí tienes nuestros principios... todos los miembros de DP HF:

Note: controlling your emotions is the championing aspect of a 
successful investor 


Weather the storm, have the heart of a lion and learn to endure. As an 
investor, you will have moments of joy and moments of sorrow 
throughout your path to potential riches. When the going gets tough, 
just remember that this is what makes the investment game so 
beautiful: Everyday brings something new. Days where there is 
unexpected news and you gain 50%, and conversely moments when lawsuits 
fly in and you lose 50%....this is what makes this the best show on 
earth, by far.


----------



## Speculo (19 May 2009)

Vaya pan con unas tortas que me he hecho hoy ... 

Resulta que me entra el mono a última hora y me pongo corto en el BBVA justo cuando empiezan los yanquis a darse la vuelta. Y en vez de poner un stop, voy y me compro la misma cantidad, pero en SAN, para cubrirme. Un estilo percebo, pero con acciones del mismo palo. Total, que BBVA se pone a 8,70 , recompro las acciones y dejo que SAN siga subiendo.

En estas estoy cuando me doy cuenta de que lo que he hecho ha sido comprar el mismo número de acciones, no de dinero, y que las ganancias de SAN no cubren las pérdidas de BBVA, así que al final me he quedado comprado en SAN y he perdido unos 15 céntimos contando con la operación comprada, que como encima le de por bajar, ya me tiro al pozo.

Y todo en una hora y media escasa. La polla no os digo cuánto me mide, pero las pérdidas, ya las sabéis. Y ya veremos si no aumentan con la marea :o


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TONUEL... aquí tienes nuestros principios... todos los miembros de DP HF:




Gracias hamijo... la semana que viene le meteré más cortos al botas... 




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (19 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Gracias hamijo... la semana que viene le meteré más cortos al botas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Ya te has deshecho de los que llevabas??


----------



## awai (19 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Y todo en una hora y media escasa. La polla no os digo cuánto me mide, pero las pérdidas, ya las sabéis. Y ya veremos si no aumentan con la marea :o



Yo me he quedado comprado en POP, que tonuel no aparezca mañana por el IBEX ^_^


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Vaya pan con unas tortas que me he hecho hoy ...
> 
> Resulta que me entra el mono a última hora y me pongo corto en el BBVA justo cuando empiezan los yanquis a darse la vuelta. Y en vez de poner un stop, voy y me compro la misma cantidad, pero en SAN, para cubrirme. Un estilo percebo, pero con acciones del mismo palo. Total, que BBVA se pone a 8,70 , recompro las acciones y dejo que SAN siga subiendo.
> 
> ...





Ya ve usted... comprando SAN y encima querrá que le anime... :o




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Ya te has deshecho de los que llevabas??



No, voy transferir más dinero a la cuenta de renta 4 y metiendo cortos hasta que el botas se doble de rodillas... :









Saludos


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2009)

España1 dijo:


> Que os parece Iberdrola comprado a 5,99?
> 
> Es que me sonó a oferta y no me pude resistir.



Yo lo veo un suicidio seguro, mejor haberse jugado el capital con boletos de la ONCE


----------



## Kujire (19 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Vaya pan con unas tortas que me he hecho hoy ...
> 
> Resulta que me entra el mono a última hora y me pongo corto en el BBVA justo cuando empiezan los yanquis a darse la vuelta. Y en vez de poner un stop, voy y me compro la misma cantidad, pero en SAN, para cubrirme. Un estilo percebo, pero con acciones del mismo palo. Total, que BBVA se pone a 8,70 , recompro las acciones y dejo que SAN siga subiendo.
> 
> ...



yo las he tenido peores ... pero de todo se aprende y seguramente no cometas este error nuevamente ... al menos por un tiempo ... aunque siempre me sorprendo haciendo alguna tontería:, cuando eso ocurre no intento pensar en lo que he perdido sino en cómo conseguir más


----------



## percebo (19 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Vaya pan con unas tortas que me he hecho hoy ...
> 
> Resulta que me entra el mono a última hora y me pongo corto en el BBVA justo cuando empiezan los yanquis a darse la vuelta. Y en vez de poner un stop, voy y me compro la misma cantidad, pero en SAN, para cubrirme. Un estilo percebo, pero con acciones del mismo palo. Total, que BBVA se pone a 8,70 , recompro las acciones y dejo que SAN siga subiendo.
> 
> ...



Eso no es na... si contara las veces que me he equivocado, comprando en vez de vender, metiendo una a mercado en vez de un stop, el precio...., dejandome ordenes abiertas de las que no me acordaba y al final se ejecutaban, la mejor fue una vez que quise cerrar un corto en el S&P y como al dar al botón no reaccionaba le dí dos veces resultando que no me di cuenta de que me había quedado largo... afortunadamente me di cuenta dos días mas tarde con 20 puntos de ganancia (pa haberme matao), de todos los colores las he liado.. estoy mejorando, pero una epoca parecía Hamilton con los botones del volante....

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_qCKhicBRRU&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_qCKhicBRRU&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

Los americanos están poco animaos hoy... :o




awai dijo:


> Yo me he quedado comprado en POP, que tonuel no aparezca mañana por el IBEX ^_^




Allí nos veremos... 











Saludos


----------



## Kujire (19 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Los americanos están poco animaos hoy... :o
> 
> Allí nos veremos...
> 
> Saludos



Obama nos va a subir los impuestos, ... a todos tod@s


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

Eso está bien... yo pago un IBI (casa principal) de no me veas... 1.200€ allí hay algo parecido?


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Obama nos va a subir los impuestos, ... a todos tod@s



Pues vente pa España... aquí te dan subsidios... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

Manipulando... 

FRANCFORT --Volkswagen AG (VOW.XE) y su accionista de referencia, Porsche Automobil Holding SE (PAH3.XE), indicaron el martes que intentarán constituir una compañía integrada, tan sólo dos días después de que Volkswagen anunciara que suspendía las negociaciones debido a que las conversaciones eran poco constructivas. 

En un comunicado, las compañías afirman que los consejos de supervisión de Volkswagen y de Porsche han confirmado que su objetivo sigue siendo combinar ambas empresas. 

"Ambas (compañías) trabajarán de manera amistosa y constructiva para lograr este objetivo", indicó.


----------



## Kujire (19 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Eso está bien... yo pago un IBI (casa principal) de no me veas... 1.200€ allí hay algo parecido?



DP tu vives en un palacete pillín ...si aki también hay IBI y es de dónde se financian los ayuntamientos, depende del la ciudad donde residas y otros parámetros....

un ejemplo si tu casa vale unos 100.000$ (la tasación suele coincidir con el valor de mercado +/-) el IBI sería de 750$


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

Este año han subido el IBI, es la ruina... luego me arrepiento del ladrillo que tengo... 5 IBIs al año + 3 impuestos de matriculación.

Menos mal que tenemos la bolsa para sufragar estos gastos, tal y como comenta el amigo, en unos hilos antes... XD


----------



## percebo (19 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Eso está bien... yo pago un IBI (casa principal) de no me veas... 1.200€ allí hay algo parecido?



Ibi de 1200 €????? :, así no te va a entrar el Tie Fighter aparcado...


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

Kujire... hazme compañia en DGI... seguro que tocará 17.70USD... voy a comprar algunas + ... ahora tengo liquidez absoluta.


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Ibi de 1200 €????? :, así no te va a entrar el Tie Fighter aparcado...



Mi padre tiene hecho un helipuerto, el muy.... pero en una finca que tenemos por extremadura, de esas donde hay ganaderia... cuando vaya... me llevo la camara y saco unos planos de los O_O que tanto le gustan a TONUEL.


----------



## Kujire (19 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... hazme compañia en DGI... seguro que tocará 17.70USD... voy a comprar algunas + ... ahora tengo liquidez absoluta.



al no cotizar ... casi no tengo datos, pero las barras de estos días me salen rojas ... luego hay otra cosa, mira KBR o LMT, en rojo también. Me temo que se tiene que ajustar, y esto coincide con el patrón de su amiga, que lleva corrigiendo desde ya hace, sé prudente DP con esta vamos a meternos cuando tenga algo positivo que enseñar


----------



## awai (19 May 2009)

El único día que me quedo comprado con algo y .....

_El Banco Popular anunció hoy que completa la absorción de sus filiales con la fusión del Banco de Andalucía, que efectuará mediante una ampliación del 2,06% de su capital, según comunicó la entidad a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV). 

Banco Popular adquirirá el Banco de Andalucía mediante un canje de seis acciones del primero por cada una del segundo, con lo controlará totalmente al banco andaluz después de que el pasado septiembre se fusionara con otras filiales (Banco de Castilla, Banco de Crédito Balear, Banco de Galicia y Banco de Vasconia). 

Banco Popular, titular directo del 80,071% del Banco de Andalucía, ha informado de que para llevar a cabo esta operación propondrá a su junta general de accionistas un aumento del capital social de 2,5 millones de euros, mediante la emisión y la puesta en circulación de 25,9 millones de acciones ordinarias por un valor de 0,10 euros por título, el 2,06% de su capital social._



...... PUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

Me gusta LMT para el largo plazo... si hay recorte, puede ser una buena opción.


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

LCC... Kujire.. la veo en 2.50USD... lleva un par de días con los 3.10USD... cuando está prevista la dilución... o ha sido diluida, already?


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

DGI, me sale que está negociando +3Millones... ha compras en bloque -ciegas-


----------



## Kujire (19 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> DGI, me sale que está negociando +3Millones... ha compras en bloque -ciegas-



tienes posis? vol mayor que ayer y que "antes de ayer" (no sé si se escribe junto o no LMT también me mola, pero ahora está cara...

Edito las últimas...



> 14:23:42 18.38 30
> 14:15:30 18.56 200
> 14:12:20 18.47 100
> 13:38:40 18.10 50
> ...


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

Yo veo mucho volumen, posis de compra de hoy?

Level2StockQuotes.com - Level 2 Quotes and Charts

Pero en mi programa de tradeo me sale +3.113.000acs negociadas por ahora.


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

Newsflash: GeoEye Is Not DigitalGlobe


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> El único día que me quedo comprado con algo y .....
> 
> ...... PUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!




No te preocupes... si no se desploma Wall Street mañana nos pegaremos otro festival... 

Y ábrase unos cortos y no los cierre hombre... :o


Yo cuando sea mayor podré contarle a mis nietos que su abuelo *tonuel estuvo corto en el Santander el dia en que se produjo el megacatacrack, *ese dia en el que se desparramaba a raudales la sangre de los toros por los parquets... :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (19 May 2009)

Sacyr comprará hasta el 29 de mayo acciones de Itínere a 9,763 euros - 1258799 - 19/05/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es

Van a pagar 9.79 euros por acción de Itinere que cotiza ahora en 3.9... ¿Alguien va intentar mañana entrar en la subasta? ¿Por qué esta prima tan grande?.

Un saludo


----------



## Kujire (19 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> LCC... Kujire.. la veo en 2.50USD... lleva un par de días con los 3.10USD... cuando está prevista la dilución... o ha sido diluida, already?



puff ... DP está llena de crap, si siguen por este camino van a tumbarla,.. el precio de la dilución es a 0.01$, ... más convertibles, ... más un porrón más que solicitaran a los accttas en Junio, 2.50$ es una valoración optimista


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

Gracias....

Wataru.... creo que la venta A CITIGROUP de ITINERE se debe llevar antes de finales de mayo....


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

Noto que el sentimiento en HEB.. sigue muy alcista... esa gente no aprende nunca... siempre lo hacen cuando tienen un precio TARGET, no han esperado +.... vamos al estilo DRYS tocando los 11.00USD.

Lo q + me sorprende en HEB, es el negociado casí 20MILLONES!

Quieren llevarla +arriba... pero antes tumbarla, que te parece?

Hay que aprovechar el sentimiento para ganar!


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

DigitalGlobe, Inc (DGI) Real-Time Stock Quote - NASDAQ.com

Ahí puedes ver en la grafica el VOL


----------



## Kujire (19 May 2009)

*minuto y marcador ...............*

Dow 8,531.80 +27.72 (0.33%)
S&P 500 916.01 +6.30 (0.69%)
Nasdaq 1,749.28 +16.92 (0.98%)


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

NUEVA YORK --El dólar descendía el martes por la tarde frente al euro por segundo día consecutivo, a medida que las acciones en Estados Unidos registraban leves alzas y el crudo regresaba al nivel de los US$60 por barril, lo que reducía el interés de los inversionistas en conservar dólares como una forma de protección. Durante la tarde en Nueva York, el euro se negociaba en US$1,3644 frente a los US$1,3554 del lunes por la tarde.

El dólar cambiaba de manos a Y96,14 respecto de los Y96,39 previos, según EBS. El euro se ubicaba en Y131,14 frente a los Y130,65. 

La libra esterlina se negociaba en US$1,5492, comparados con los US$1,5324 previos. Frente al franco suizo, el dólar cambiaba de manos a CHF1,1083 respecto de los CHF1,1140. (DKM) 

Para buscar MARKET TALK utilice el código N/DJMT


----------



## percebo (19 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Dow 8,531.80 +27.72 (0.33%)
> S&P 500 916.01 +6.30 (0.69%)
> Nasdaq 1,749.28 +16.92 (0.98%)



Que? hoy cerramos en verde o a ultima hora lo dejamos en tablas?


----------



## pyn (19 May 2009)

Agarraos los machos que una nueva gacela campa por estas praderas :. Usaré ahorro corporación como broker... espero vuestra ayuda


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

Conspiraciones HEB
The move of CEO to further dilute the HEB second time within a month 
is very suspicious. He is not worried for funding for the near future 
as he already has secured needed funding for a couple of years ahead 
according to his last conference call. Then again he decided to 
accumulate fund by issuing share @1.34, which is much lower than 
current price. He is not a dumb. He knows well that the share-price 
would be at least 500% up a week later if he is confident on FDA 
approval. If he had diluted the share a week late, he would not have a 
problem to get at least 400% more than what he got today. Since he is 
not sure of any approval or good news coming out, he wanted to cash 
the rumors of FDA approval right now and assure his salary for a 
couple more years. 

So guys, stay out and play safe.


----------



## Speculo (19 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Que? hoy cerramos en verde o a ultima hora lo dejamos en tablas?



El 916 es resistencia importante. El 8535, también.
En cuanto se pasen, Kujire gana la porra..


----------



## Kujire (19 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Conspiraciones HEB
> The move of CEO to further dilute the HEB second time within a month
> is very suspicious. He is not worried for funding for the near future
> as he already has secured needed funding for a couple of years ahead
> ...



jeje si es que cuando los veo venir , son de la pirate family, 
Una vez más me quito el sombrero ante la jugada maestra de DP


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Agarraos los machos que una nueva gacela campa por estas praderas :. Usaré ahorro corporación como broker... espero vuestra ayuda



Si vas a ponerte corto bienvenido pero si no te voy a poner dos velas... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

George E. y el CEO de HEB, seguro que han leido el mismo manual.... como crear "HYPE" para las gacelas con hotmoney in the pocket. 

OCNF, ha hecho lo mismo... y está recuperando el precio... esperemos que DRYS recupere pronto los 10.00USD.  antes haremos una parada para "load" en 6<


----------



## Hank Scorpio (19 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me gusta LMT para el largo plazo... si hay recorte, puede ser una buena opción.



Ya me quereis atacar una de las posiciones que mantengo desde hace años, ojo con lo que haceis , avisad antes.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mi padre tiene hecho un helipuerto, el muy.... pero en una finca que tenemos por extremadura, de esas donde hay ganaderia... cuando vaya... me llevo la camara y saco unos planos de los O_O que tanto le gustan a TONUEL.




Mejor vas y cortas unos cuantos, si sobrevives están de muerte... :


Aquí te paso la receta:


> *COJONES DE TORO*
> 
> Ingredientes
> 
> ...





Saludos


----------



## Kujire (19 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Que? hoy cerramos en verde o a ultima hora lo dejamos en tablas?



El tema no es acabar en verde sino en qué nivel acabamos ...tengo pensado atacar mañana la cima una vez los últimos mohicanos sean exterminados... si esto es así la lucha mañana será encarnizada y eso que se me están descoordinando un poco los índices ... he de mejorar el tema de joystick


----------



## percebo (19 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> El tema no es acabar en verde sino en qué nivel acabamos ...tengo pensado atacar mañana la cima una vez los últimos mohicanos sean exterminados... si esto es así la lucha mañana será encarnizada y eso que se me están descoordinando un poco los índices ... he de mejorar el tema de joystick



Debes practicar más, esta tarde ya sabes lo que te toca.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Ya me quereis atacar una de las posiciones que mantengo desde hace años, ojo con lo que haceis , avisad antes.



A Lockheed Martin le quedan cuatro dias en manos de DP HF... :

Yo venderia ahora y compraria a final de año sobre los 20$... :




Saludos


----------



## Kujire (19 May 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Ya me quereis atacar una de las posiciones que mantengo desde hace años, ojo con lo que haceis , avisad antes.



vaya ... tengo buenas nuevas, ya que te gusta podrás comprar más ...un poco más abajo


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

LMT... es un caballo ganador con la administración americana, puedes estar seguro, podemos tomar posiciones en 65.00USD XD


----------



## percebo (19 May 2009)

A la mano de Dios habra que ir pensando en bajarle la productividad, porque ultimamente nos da unos cierres de lo mas sosos.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> A la mano de Dios habra que ir pensando en bajarle la productividad, porque ultimamente nos da unos cierres de lo mas sosos.



Toma cierre... 

SP500




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 May 2009)

http://www.elmundo.es/mundodinero/2009/05/19/economia/1242757680.html

Moody's amenaza con bajar sus calificaciones a 36 bancos y cajas españolesEspera bajar 'en las próximas semanas' la calificación de 'la mayoría' 
La calificación sobre la fortaleza financiera bajará más que la de deuda 
Afecta a Santander, BBVA, La Caixa, Caja Madrid, Popular y Banesto 
Actualizado martes 19/05/2009 20:28
Javier González
Madrid.- La agencia de calificación Moody's ha lanzado una amenaza en bloque sobre el sistema financiero español. La firma ha puesto en supervisión 36 entidades del país ante una "posible" rebaja de la fortaleza de cada una ellas (calificación BFSR, relativa a la solvencia).

La decisión de Moody's afecta a las grandes entidades españolas, Banco Santander, BBVA, La Caixa, Caja Madrid, Popular y Banesto.

La posible rebaja del rating de la fortaleza de las entidades que Moody's espera hacer efectiva "para la mayoría en las próximas semanas" obedece a la profundidad del deterioro de la economía española con el consiguiente efecto sobre la calidad de los activos de la banca.

Además, 34 de las 36 entidades podrían ver recortadas las notas sobre sus emisiones de deuda y 22 del conjunto total también podrían tener una calificación peor sobre sus títulos híbridos.

Para calcular cada nota sobre emisiones de deuda, Moody's tiene en cuenta el apoyo gubernamental a la entidad ahora y tras estabilizarse el sistema financiero; su importancia en el mercado; la fortaleza financiera intrínseca de la entidad para cumplir sus obligaciones y sus recursos para conseguir ayuda externa, como fondos interbancarios y garantías de depósitos.

El método para analizar la fortaleza bancaria (BFSR) se basa en los niveles de capitalización de la entidad frente a las posibles pérdidas por activos de riesgo, como los derivados de activos hipotecarios y préstamos al sector inmobiliario.

Según Moody's, el apoyo del Gobierno al sistema financiero con avales y el Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos mitigará el impacto de la crisis en las notas sobre estos y sus emisiones de deuda, aunque ello no impedirá que empeoren las perspectivas sobre la fortaleza (BFSR) de las propias entidades.

Así, la agencia de calificación calcula que las rebajas de las notas relativas a emisiones de deuda estarán limitadas en uno o dos escalafones de la clasificación, aunque en el caso de la fortaleza financiera las notas serán bajadas "muy significativamente".

La recesión arrastra a la banca
La firma destaca que, hasta ahora, "gracias a las provisiones genéricas y a los fuertes beneficios recurrentes, los bancos españoles han demostrado una relativa alta capacidad de absorción de riesgos pese al notable incremento de la morosidad". Así, la supervisión desde 2007 sólo había afectado a los "bancos particularmente expuestos al sector inmobiliario".

Sin embargo, la nueva supervisión contempla la devaluación de todo tipo de activos de las entidades porque la "profunda recesión española" se extenderá hasta 2010 unida a "unas perspectivas negativas para el mercado laboral" y "la continuación del brusco ajuste del valor de la vivienda y del sector la construcción".

"El rápido deterioro de 2008 (...) ha reducido las provisiones de los bancos contra la morosidad que les protegían hasta ahora de las pérdidas crediticias", explica Moody's.


----------



## awai (19 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Toma cierre...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Ese si es un cierre cazagacelas 

Edito para decir que todo noticias buenas para lo de quedarme comprado hoy... que diver


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

Lo que tiene que hacer es rebajarles el rating a la de ya... 






Saludos


----------



## percebo (19 May 2009)

Bueno Kujire, me he bajado en villa plusvalía pero no me ha dado tiempo a na, porque me he pillado el cercanías del Eurostoxx para volver hacia los 2400, a ver si hago trasbordo con el Kujire Express de mañana, pero me parece que las 10 va a ser muy temprano para cojer ese tren no? mejor un poquito más tarde cuando cruece por novecientospolis o un poquito más al sur, como lo ves?, reservo billete?.

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo que tiene que hacer es rebajarles el rating a la de ya...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es cuestion de tiempo que vuelvas a certificar,hay que tener paciencia


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ...



Al final cogió el habitual tren de las 10... 

Espero que no lo cogiera con tiempo... 



Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Es cuestión de tiempo que vuelvas a certificar, hay que tener paciencia



La tengo hamijo... si el ibex toca los 9500 le pegaré otro empujoncito p'abajo... 



Saludos


----------



## percebo (19 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> La tengo hamijo... si el ibex toca los 9500 le pegaré otro empujoncito p'abajo...



Como sigas dandole empujoncitos hacia abajo, al final Juanlu acaba teniendo razon.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Como sigas dandole empujoncitos hacia abajo, al final Juanlu acaba teniendo razon.



A este paso en mi firma pondrá:


*Me puse corto en los 9000... y en los 10000... y en los 11000.... soy tonto de cojones... * :



Saludos


----------



## awai (19 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Como sigas dandole empujoncitos hacia abajo, al final Juanlu acaba teniendo razon.









Te ha dado, pero yo se que al final ganarás tonuel, tarde o temprano reventara la burbuja de la bolsa


----------



## Hank Scorpio (19 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> LMT... es un caballo ganador con la administración americana, puedes estar seguro, podemos tomar posiciones en 65.00USD XD



No es para tanto siguen siendo beneficios. Además llevo muchos dividendos desde entonces. Y es de las que no tengo prisa por vender, si baja comprare alguna más sin problema.
La verdad es que la resistencia que tiene un poco por debajo de 81 le va a pasar factura


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> No es para tanto siguen siendo beneficios. Además llevo muchos dividendos desde entonces. Y es de las que no tengo prisa por vender, si baja comprare alguna más sin problema.
> La verdad es que la resistencia que tiene un poco por debajo de 81 le va a pasar factura



Y no le gustaria poseer en el 2010 el doble de acciones a cambio de nada... :



Saludos


----------



## percebo (19 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Te ha dado, pero yo se que al final ganarás tonuel, tarde o temprano reventara la burbuja de la bolsa



Si me parece bien ser cortista, pero no será mejor ponerse corto desde más arriba si se puede? y mientras engordar la cartera para luego poder poner mas cortos no parece mala idea. 

Yo se lo digo porque creo que he pasado exactamente por lo mismo, hasta que me he dado cuenta de que se puede hacer mucho más sencillo, y sin tener que estar pendiente de esto todo el santo día.

Ademas, aunque utiliza ultimamente mucho la frase "sin acritud" le veo pelin más tenso y eso no es bueno.

Saludos.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Te ha dado, pero yo se que al final ganarás tonuel, tarde o temprano reventara la burbuja de la bolsa





percebo dijo:


> Si me parece bien ser cortista, pero no será mejor ponerse corto desde más arriba si se puede? y mientras engordar la cartera para luego poder poner mas cortos no parece mala idea.
> 
> Yo se lo digo porque creo que he pasado exactamente por lo mismo, hasta que me he dado cuenta de que se puede hacer mucho más sencillo, y sin tener que estar pendiente de esto todo el santo día.
> 
> ...





No se preocupen... el arte torero lo llevo en la sangre... :










Saludos


----------



## Hank Scorpio (19 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Y no le gustaria poseer en el 2010 el doble de acciones a cambio de nada... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Por ahora espero al dividendo de finales de mayo, además la mantengo por simple superstición quizas, porque fue la primera que compre.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Además, aunque utiliza últimamente mucho la frase "sin acritud" le veo pelin más tenso y eso no es bueno.




Esa frase la llevo utilizando desde siempre... a ver si se cree usted que el carnet de hijodeputa se lo dan a cualquiera... 

Por cierto:

Mañana gap bajista... y si lo veo bien igual abro unos largos... pero los cortos al botas no se los voy a quitar... cuestión de principios... por no decir O_O... :



Saludos


----------



## Crack Mundial (19 May 2009)

*Una nueva gacelilla*

Buenas noches a todos, se presenta una nueva gacelilla. 

Llevo mucho tiempo leyendo por el foro. Pero me he decido a postear aquí, pues desde que os leo se me ha metido el gusanillo este de la bolsa.

Lo único que se de bolsa es lo que he aprendido aquí y las noticias que salen en internet y lo que escucho en radio intereconomia. Gacela Total, jeje 

Espero seguir aprendiendo de vosotros, seguir así sois la Rehostia.



P.D: No me deis mucha caña, aún no se como ponerme corto, pero creo que tonuel no tendrá problemas en enseñarme.


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2009)

Pues yo estoy afilando los trastos de matar al toro porque también voy a cargar con algunos cortos para mañana en el Ibex. Hay muchas oportunidades, por ejemplo, algunos medios de comunicación televisivos 



pyn dijo:


> Agarraos los machos que una nueva gacela campa por estas praderas :. Usaré ahorro corporación como broker... espero vuestra ayuda



Bienvenido a este idílico mundillo, estoy seguro de que le va a ir muy bien y ahora espere un momento que estoy terminando con un cliente que ha venido antes de ud., enseguida le atiendo 

.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Kujire (19 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Bueno Kujire, me he bajado en villa plusvalía pero no me ha dado tiempo a na, porque me he pillado el cercanías del Eurostoxx para volver hacia los 2400, a ver si hago trasbordo con el Kujire Express de mañana, pero me parece que las 10 va a ser muy temprano para cojer ese tren no? mejor un poquito más tarde cuando cruece por novecientospolis o un poquito más al sur, como lo ves?, reservo billete?.
> 
> Buenas noches a todos.



_"Mañana el día es, la cosa habrá que ver ... batallón preparado está y hoy hemos asegurado las posiciones y mañana el asedio continuará... por cierto tenemos a la aviación de nuestra parte capitán DP comandará, día dificil va a ser con bajas en los dos lados ...que la fuerza te acompañe."
_
...pequeño Tonuel recuerda que toda resistencia es fútil pásate al lado de la fuerza ... (acritud sin)



Cárpatos (parece que escuece jiji) ... lo más sensato es la frase del final



> 17:08:43 h.
> ¡Esto es de locos! Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ...pequeño Tonuel recuerda que toda resistencia es fútil pásate al lado de la fuerza ... (sin acritud)




*Soy todo un maestro sith... no lo dudes... *:











Kujire dijo:


> Cárpatos (parece que escuece jiji) ... lo más sensato es la frase del final



*Cárpatos viene a corroborar la 2ª Ley de tonuel: no pongas stops si lo tienes claro... *:o



Saludos


----------



## percebo (19 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> _"Mañana el día es, la cosa habrá que ver ... batallón preparado está y hoy hemos asegurado las posiciones y mañana el asedio continuará... por cierto tenemos a la aviación de nuestra parte capitán DP comandará, día dificil va a ser con bajas en los dos lados ...que la fuerza te acompañe."
> _
> ...pequeño Tonuel recuerda que toda resistencia es fútil pásate al lado de la fuerza ... (acritud sin)
> 
> ...



Creo que estoy totalmente preparado para la batalla, mi preparación y motivación no puede ser mayor. 







Eso sí, en yo voy en la quinta columna porque en cuanto llegue el momento me paso al lado oscuro, en junio quedamos no?


----------



## donpepito (19 May 2009)

DGI: DP HF TARGET 25.00USD
----------------------------

Date Open High Low Close Volume


19-May-09 19.81 19.81 17.75 18.25 4,188,711

18-May-09 20.91 21.20 19.40 19.51 1,403,348

15-May-09 21.86 22.25 20.35 20.50 2,039,217

14-May-09 22.88 25.00 21.14 21.50 12,200,745


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *Cárpatos viene a corroborar la 2ª Ley de tonuel: no pongas stops si lo tienes claro... :o*



*

Yo creo que si son necesarios, pero si lo tienes tan claro entonces ponlos lejos. Hay que usar un stop automático contra desastres repentinos no previstos y uno mental cercano, de esos de 'detente aquí o me llevas a la ruina'.

En acciones del Ibex lo ideal es 1 punto para la mayoría de valores.*


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Eso sí, en yo voy en la quinta columna porque en cuanto llegue el momento me paso al lado oscuro, en junio quedamos no?




En junio ya no quedará ningún torete vivo al que poder estocar... :




Cómo no te pilles uno de éstos... 










Saludos


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que si son necesarios, pero si lo tienes tan claro entonces ponlos lejos.



El stop mental del SAN lo tengo en los 15€... pero cuando le meta más capital a mi HF igual lo subo a 20... :



Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Eso sí, en yo voy en la quinta columna porque en cuanto llegue el momento me paso al lado oscuro, en junio quedamos no?



Joder Percebo...no habia ningun otro piloto que transmitiese un poco mas de ardor guerrero?


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Al final cojió el habitual tren de las 10...
> 
> Espero que no lo cojiera con tiempo...
> 
> ...



Cogio,cogiera...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 May 2009)

Buenas!!! Acabo de llegar y veo que la línea de tendencia bajista ha hecho su trabajo... ha parado en el 916. Para mañana no podemos superar el 914/915, si se supera, nos iríamos muy arriba...

Saludos...

PD: Pensad que en algún momento se superará, es el mejor aliciente para que entren gacelas nuevas, y una vez pasado, a la mínima resistencia fuerte, para abajo a toda leche!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 May 2009)

olvidate y compra AIG 


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nvestors-get-843-million-sec.html#post1691255


----------



## awai (20 May 2009)

Buenos días muchachada, dicen que un día plano el de hoy


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Buenos días muchachada, dicen que un día plano el de hoy



Bueno ya veremos... ya yo me he vestido por si acaso... 











Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 May 2009)

Acciona por los 90...rota la resistencia de 86,10 a saber donde llegara,a los 100???


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

A los buenos días!

Parece que los índices quieren hacer la *perforación dermohistérica* por *arriba*.

Pero a mi que no cuenten *ibertrolas* que creo que nos vamos *abajo*.

Tan seguro como que *telahinco* por *abajo*.


----------



## Speculo (20 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Parece que los índices quieren hacer la *perforación dermohistérica* por *arriba*.
> 
> ...



Pues parece que los índices, igual que las de la jesulina antes de operarse ..


----------



## pyn (20 May 2009)

Atentos a Arcelor Mittal y su 22.07€, creo que como pase de ahí puede haber sorpresas alegres para los amantes de los largos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (20 May 2009)

buenos dias gente! el SAN se esta poniendo a tiro de piedra 
Speculo ¿hacen unos cortitos a 7,40?


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues parece que los índices, igual que las de la jesulina antes de operarse ..



Pues ahora se están poniendo algo turgentes


----------



## Speculo (20 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> buenos dias gente! el SAN se esta poniendo a tiro de piedra
> Speculo ¿hacen unos cortitos a 7,40?



Calla, que ayer me metí largo por error en el SAN y ahí estoy, que no sé si deshacer o quedarme quieto ..

Hay que vigilar los 9400 de Ibex. Creo que son el punto clave tanto si se pasan como si no, para aclarar un poco la tendencia.

Ya sabéis que tenemos a los del Bilderberg  detrás, así que cuidado...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (20 May 2009)

9450 si pasa eso con ganas la siguiente parada son los 9800 pero dudo muy mucho de que lo haga
ya le he metido a orden a ver si vuelve a esos 7.40
TONUEL voy contigo!Juntos venceremos al lord oscuro!


----------



## Speculo (20 May 2009)

Por cierto, a estas horas de la mañana, la casa de Botín sigue soltanto papel que da gusto...

BSN MA 104.036 1.781.460 -1.677.424

No sé cuánto le quedará todavía, pero a este ritmo diario, se pule la cartera propia en una semana.


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Por cierto, a estas horas de la mañana, la casa de Botín sigue soltanto papel que da gusto...
> 
> BSN MA 104.036 1.781.460 -1.677.424
> 
> No sé cuánto le quedará todavía, pero a este ritmo diario, se pule la cartera propia en una semana.




A mi seguro que no me empapela... :


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> 9450 si pasa eso con ganas la siguiente parada son los 9800 pero dudo muy mucho de que lo haga
> ya le he metido a orden a ver si vuelve a esos 7.40
> TONUEL voy contigo!Juntos venceremos al lord oscuro!



No me jodas... yo soy el lord oscuro... :



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

En el Stoxx acabamos de superar los máximos del 8 de mayo, creí que les costaría más pasar ese nivel pero lo han conseguido, lo siento por los que estén cortos pero no creo que hoy acabemos en rojo con estos mimbres.


----------



## Gamu (20 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Por cierto, a estas horas de la mañana, la casa de Botín sigue soltanto papel que da gusto...
> 
> BSN MA 104.036 1.781.460 -1.677.424
> 
> No sé cuánto le quedará todavía, pero a este ritmo diario, se pule la cartera propia en una semana.



soltando papelon


----------



## Speculo (20 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> soltando papelon



Sí.. ¿Cómo decía el siemprebajista ese al que seguís muchos de este hilo últimamente?

_Cuidador en posición papelón en los 7,40 _


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

Ya que ninguna de mis favoritas para hoy se pone en precio he entrado corto en GRF a 13.27

objetivo: 12.94, aunque no se si logrará atravesar el fuerte soporte en 13.


----------



## jcfdez (20 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En el Stoxx acabamos de superar los máximos del 8 de mayo, creí que les costaría más pasar ese nivel pero lo han conseguido, lo siento por los que estén cortos pero no creo que hoy acabemos en rojo con estos mimbres.



Te refieres al futuro o al contado? por que en el contado no lo ha pasado, y de hecho a funcionado como resistencia hoy el máxmimo de primeros de mes (2488). Pero puede pasar de todo que queda mucho día por delante.


----------



## Speculo (20 May 2009)

Venga, vamos a echarnos una primera rayita mañanera...





Hasta la una o las dos creo que lo van a llevar así.


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

jcfdez dijo:


> Te refieres al futuro o al contado? por que en el contado no lo ha pasado, y de hecho a funcionado como resistencia hoy el máxmimo de primeros de mes (2488). Pero puede pasar de todo que queda mucho día por delante.



Siempre que hablo del Stoxx me refiero al futuro.


----------



## jcfdez (20 May 2009)

Speculo, si hace esa cuñita, podría tener implicaciones bajistas.


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

jcfdez dijo:


> Speculo, si hace esa cuñita, podría tener implicaciones bajistas.



El precio tropieza 4 o 5 veces con la parte baja de la cuña y solo una vez con la parte alta ¿esto que quiere decir?

Hace tiempo que no miro este tipo de figuras técnicas y no recuerdo nada.


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Sí.. ¿Cómo decía el siemprebajista ese al que seguís muchos de este hilo últimamente?
> 
> _Cuidador en posición papelón en los 7,40 _



Buena posición para soltar papelón... ¿unos cortos...? 

Ey crack... ¿En R4 donde se mira lo de las agencias que compran y venden en tiempo real...? ¿O lo miras en otro lado? 

De momento sólo lo se a toro pasado... 




Saludos


----------



## jcfdez (20 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El precio tropieza 4 o 5 veces con la parte baja de la cuña y solo una vez con la parte alta ¿esto que quiere decir?
> 
> Hace tiempo que no miro este tipo de figuras técnicas y no recuerdo nada.



De momento es mejor esperar antes de anticipar nada, dependerá de como evolucione y sobre todo por donde rompa.


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

Buenos días.

Yo me pondría corto en CRITERIA... voy a mirarlo.


----------



## Mckensy (20 May 2009)

Los banquitos estan perdiendo fuelle. Pero las energéticas y las aerolineas estan fuertecillas.


----------



## Speculo (20 May 2009)

Romper ha roto por abajo y se ha ido a mínimos, pero el mercado tiene poco movimiento.
Yo creo que lo volverán a subir un poco para dejar el índice donde estaba ayer y que decidan los americanos.


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Yo me pondría corto en CRITERIA... voy a mirarlo.



La tengo prevista para mañana, si hoy acaba en verde serán cortos.


----------



## jcfdez (20 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Yo me pondría corto en CRITERIA... voy a mirarlo.



Criteria lleva varios días sin poder con la zona de 3-3.02€ aunque hoy ha tocado los 3.06, pero luego es valor que no se mueve mucho. Lo bueno es que el stop estaría bastante cercano y claro.


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

*Me encanta el olor a papelón por las mañanas...* 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gUDShxRWniw&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gUDShxRWniw&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

*huele a victoria...* :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Buena posición para soltar papelón... ¿unos cortos...?
> 
> Ey crack... ¿En R4 donde se mira lo de las agencias que compran y venden en tiempo real...? ¿O lo miras en otro lado?
> 
> De momento sólo lo se a toro pasado...



Yo lo miro (cuando me da por hacerlo) aquí:

Visual Chart

Pero me guío más por mi sistema porque no se leer bien esos números.


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

El div de G.FERROVIAL, era 1,50€........ hoy lo entregan?


----------



## Speculo (20 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ey crack... ¿En R4 donde se mira lo de las agencias que compran y venden en tiempo real...? ¿O lo miras en otro lado?



Lo miro con los datos del SIBE, pero no sé si R4 tiene ese servicio. Como ya lo tenía, ni lo he mirado.
Creo que Visual Chart tenía una página donde mirar la negociación por agencias en tiempo real, pero no me hagas mucho caso.

Edito: Ya te lo ha puesto Mulder lo del VC.


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero me guío más por mi sistema porque no se leer bien esos números.



Pues yo lo que veo es que el SAN ha soltado 2 minoyes de papelas... y subiendo... 



Gracias y saludos


----------



## Mckensy (20 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El div de G.FERROVIAL, era 1,50€........ hoy lo entregan?



Si, lo pagan hoy aunque aun no lo he cobrado.


----------



## Wataru_ (20 May 2009)

Buenos Días ^__^!

Vaya mierda de cambio de estación, aún sigo tocado, pero bueno... todo sea eso.

Ando intrigadísimo de saber quien a podido hacer esas comprar en el Stoxx en esos dos gigantescos paquetes.... vaya dos subidones.

Por lo demás... opino como el resto, andamos a la espera de la apertura de Wall Street, ellos deciden.

Los futuros que yo veo andan ligeramente positivos. Ayer leí al cierre sobre el Dow y las implicaciones bajistas que tuvo el cierre. Esperan 2 días de bajadas, aunque... ya sabemos todos, si les fuera bien... serían inversores y no analistas.

Un saludo y suerte a todos.


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

Telecinco, bonita, ven con papá Mulder que te vamos a poner la mini y nos vamos a visitar paraísos bajistas


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

CRITERIA... orden en 3,03€ unos cortitos... (10.000)


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En el Stoxx acabamos de superar los máximos del 8 de mayo, creí que les costaría más pasar ese nivel pero lo han conseguido, *lo siento por los que estén cortos pero no creo que hoy acabemos en rojo *con estos mimbres.





Mulder dijo:


> Telecinco, bonita, ven con papá Mulder que te vamos a poner la mini y *nos vamos a visitar paraísos bajistas *



Ei Mulder figura... gracias por el enlace de antes... 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

Pues ya estoy corto en TL5 en 6.93, al final se vino con papá Mulder


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

Una cosa es el Stoxx y otra TL5.



tonuel dijo:


> Ei Mulder figura... gracias por el enlace de antes...



De nada.


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

Me han entrado por ahora 5.547acs ... de las 10.000acs.

Tengo que estar pendiente del div... el 27 mayo.

*CORTO en CRITERIA . 3,03€ OBJETIVO ----->>> 2,72€*


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

Maricón el último... :



Saludos


----------



## percebo (20 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *CORTO en CRITERIA . 3,03€ OBJETIVO ----->>> 2,72€*



Voy a intentar mi primera operación coordinada con el DP HF, pero mas modesto, orden de 2.000 a 3.02 en Criteria, a ver si entran, de momento entretenido con cuatro cortos en el eurostoxx desde 2462, en espera del ataque de esta tarde.


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Voy a intentar mi primera operación coordinada con el DP HF, pero mas modesto, orden de 2.000 a 3.02 en Criteria, a ver si entran, *de momento entretenido con cuatro cortos en el eurostoxx desde 2462*, en espera del ataque de esta tarde.



¿Con uno no tenias bastante...? :


Me encanta disminuir minusvalias virtuales por las mañanas... :



Saludos


----------



## percebo (20 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Con uno no tenias bastante...? :
> 
> 
> Me encanta disminuir minusvalias virtuales por las mañanas... :
> ...



Bueno ya solo son dos.


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

Yo, he realizado mi oferta... NOS QUEDAMOS con el 50% 


FRÁNCFORT (EFE Dow Jones)--La división europea de General Motors Corp. (GM) anunció el miércoles que espera recibir al menos tres ofertas antes de las 1600 GMT para su negocio. 

Un portavoz declinó ofrecer los nombres de los potenciales oferentes. 
No obstante, es sabido que el fabricante de automóviles italiano Fiat SpA (F.MI) tiene previsto integrar las operaciones europeas, latinoamericanas y sudafricanas de GM con su propia filial de automóviles y con Chrysler LLC. 

Por otro lado, el proveedor de piezas de automóviles austríaco-canadiense Magna International Inc. (MGA) también ha expresado su interés en GM Europa, aunque no ha desvelado detalles de su plan. 

Una fuente cercana a la situación indicó a The Wall Street Journal este mes que RHJ International, una firma de capital riesgo europea, podría también estar interesada en GM Europe. 

Página web: General Motors | Corporate Website | GM


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

¿Que dice la teoria de lineas sobre el paroncete en el que estamos...? :


Es que luego tengo que ir a comprar la cena... :o


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

Otra vez... una nueva artimaña para subir:

NUEVA YORK --Los contratos a futuro sobre los principales índices de acciones en Estados Unidos subían el miércoles luego que el tema de la salud del sector financiero volviera a concentrar la atención tras una gran oferta de acciones de Bank of America y antes del testimonio del secretario del Tesoro estadounidense, Timothy Geithner. 
Los contratos a futuro sobre el Standard & Poor's 500 subían 2,6 puntos a 909,10, los futuros sobre el Nasdaq 100 ascendían 3 puntos a 1397, mientras que los del Promedio Industrial Dow Jones ganaban 17 puntos. 

El martes, los principales índices bursátiles de Estados Unidos concluyeron sin muchos cambios, luego que un sorpresivo descenso en las cifras de construcciones residenciales no lograra malograr el optimismo de los inversionistas hacia una recuperación económica. 

El Promedio Industrial Dow Jones bajó 29 puntos a 8475, el índice S&P 500 perdió 2 puntos a 908, mientras que el Índice Compuesto Nasdaq subió puntos 2 a 1735. 
La noticia económica negativa provino del extranjero, donde la economía de Japón se contrajo un 15% interanual durante el primer trimestre. En tanto, la confianza del consumidor en Australia cayó inesperadamente en mayo. 

"Débiles datos de vivienda en Estados Unidos, la contracción del PIB en Japón, una caída en la confianza del consumidor ABC en Estados Unidos y también en la lectura de confianza del consumidor Westpac en Australia deberían generar cautela entre los inversionistas en cuanto a que aún hay desafíos para la economía global", señalaron estrategas de divisas de Société Générale (SCGLY). 

Toll Brothers informó que los ingresos de construcciones de viviendas del segundo trimestre registraron una disminución del 51%, mientras que los pedidos acumulados cayeron un 55%. 

El testimonio de Geithner es a las 9:30 a.m., EDT (1330 GMT), los datos de energía a las 10:30 a.m., EDT (1430 GMT, y las minutas de la Fed a las 2 p.m., EDT, 1800 GMT. 
Bank of America Corp. (BAC), que está recibiendo fondos del Gobierno, informó el martes por la tarde que ha recaudado US$13.470 millones con la venta de 1.250 millones de acciones a un precio promedio de US$10,77. 

Las acciones de Bank of America se cotizaban en Francfort a US$11,49. 
Hewlett-Packard Co. (HPQ) caía un 5% en Francfort luego que la compañía de computadoras e impresoras informara que su ganancia trimestral disminuyó un 17% y que eliminará 6.000 empleos. La empresa además emitió proyecciones en línea con las estimaciones del mercado y anunció que postergara una reunión con analistas a septiembre. 

Los rendimientos de las notas del Tesoro de Estados Unidos a 10 años subían 1 punto base al 3,26%. Los rendimientos se mueven en dirección opuesta a los precios. 
Los futuros del petróleo subían 52 centavos a US$60,62 el barril, mientras que los futuros del oro ascendían US$2,90 la onza. 

Entre los mercados bursátiles de Asia, el índice Nikkei 225 de Tokio cerró el miércoles con un alza de 54,35 puntos, o un 0,6%, a 9344,64, el índice compuesto de Shanghai cayó un 0,9% a 2651,41, mientras que el Hang Seng de Hong Kong perdió 68,19 puntos, o un 0,4%, para cerrar en 17475,84. 

Por su parte, el índice paneuropeo Stoxx 600 registraba un alza del 0,3%.


----------



## Riviera (20 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Que dice la teoria de lineas sobre el paroncete en el que estamos...? :
> 
> 
> Es que luego tengo que ir a comprar la cena... :o
> ...



Dicen que cierres los cortos aprovechando la tregua de hoy antes de que abran los yanquis.Que ya podras plantarlos mucho mas arriba .Y que si no vayas comprando lechuga,si es que te llega


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Dicen que cierres los cortos aprovechando la tregua de hoy antes de que abran los yanquis.



Antes se lo regalo al banco... :


Saludos


----------



## awai (20 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Antes se lo regalo al banco... :
> 
> 
> Saludos



Un promotorh!


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Un promotorh!



*"tonuel estuvo corto"*



Lo grabarán con letras de oro sobre mi lápida... :





Saludos


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

Ya hemos comenzado la fase "modo recover" IBEX35


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya hemos comenzado la fase "modo recover" IBEX35



Esa es la fase que más me gusta... :






Saludos


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya hemos comenzado la fase "modo recover" IBEX35



Yo diría que estamos haciendo la fase 'banderín', cuidado con los cortos a ver por donde lo rompe.


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

Bueno ... he dejado un STOP LIMITADO en 3,08€ con fecha hasta 22 mayo 2009

CRITERIA -5.547ACS- CFDs -corto-


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

Mi Porsche 993 S4 ...todo un clásico... esa forma trasera ... hummmmm!!!


FRÁNCFORT --Porsche Automobil Holding SE (PAH3.XE) anunció el miércoles que las familias propietarias, Porsche y Piech, que controlan el 100% de las acciones con derecho a voto del grupo, han acordado dejar entrar en el consejo a un inversores externo. 

"Ambas familias apoyan el plan unánimemente", dijo Frank Scholtys, portavoz de Porsche. 
Página web: Home - Porsche Automobil Holding SE


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 May 2009)

Hola, ahora me pongo al día, pero lo primero es lo primero, el S&P sigue "pegándosela" contra la línea de tendencia bajista mayor, en cuanto la pase, se irá arriba muchísimo... (si la pasa )

Saludos...

PD: Ya lo dije ayer, hoy no puede pasar en ningún caso del 916... si lo pasa preparaos para un arreón alcista...


----------



## Starkiller (20 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *"tonuel estuvo corto"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si sigues en corto ahora, como mucho, lo pintarán con Edding... no vas a tener pasta para más.


----------



## Speculo (20 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola, ahora me pongo al día, pero lo primero es lo primero, el S&P sigue "pegándosela" contra la línea de tendencia bajista mayor, en cuanto la pase, se irá arriba muchísimo... (si la pasa )
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Ya lo dije ayer, hoy no puede pasar en ningún caso del 916... si lo pasa preparaos para un arreón alcista...



Pues parece que vienen con ganas de tirar hacia arriba... Lo que no sé es si se dará contra el 916 otra vez.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues parece que vienen con ganas de tirar hacia arriba... Lo que no sé es si se dará contra el 916 otra vez.



Me da que hoy "no es el día"... Pero van a extremar el dolor al máximo...

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (20 May 2009)

Deshago la posición larga en el SAN y me quedo casi en tablas por la metedura de pata de ayer.

Me gusta la idea de CRI para meterse con poquita carga. Creo que a alguien le ha saltado la orden a 3,02 , si no la ha quitado antes ¿No, percebo?


----------



## evidente (20 May 2009)

Don Pepito / Kujire (por cierto qué significa Kujire?)

Cómo creen que evolucione Drys después de la venta de acciones de esta semana? Tocará los 10 USD/acción?


----------



## percebo (20 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Deshago la posición larga en el SAN y me quedo casi en tablas por la metedura de pata de ayer.
> 
> Me gusta la idea de CRI para meterse con poquita carga. Creo que a alguien le ha saltado la orden a 3,02 , si no la ha quitado antes ¿No, percebo?



Correcto, la verdad es que ayer mire un ratillo varias graficas del ibex y la de Criteria me gusto, y claro si DP se mete... de cabeza, a ver que tal. 3.02 correcto.

Ojito con el arranque que de momento biene fuertecillo.

De todas maneras esto no me cuadra, en pleno ataque y la comandante Kujire sin aparecer, debe tratarse de una escaramuza.....


----------



## pecata minuta (20 May 2009)

Americanos, os recibimos con alegría...


----------



## Kujire (20 May 2009)

La resistencia es fútil!

Ríndete Tonuel, estás rodeado tengo a las tropas apostadas ... a tiro de piedra



NO SEAS CABEZÓN !!


----------



## awai (20 May 2009)

Yo tengo mis largos en el POP que estoy muy cerca de venderlos, quiero sacar unos eurillos para recuperar perdidas XD
Decis corto a CRI? atacare entonces


----------



## Kujire (20 May 2009)

*minuto y marcador ...............*

Dow 8,534.34 +59.49 (0.70%)
S&P 500 917.15  +9.02 (0.99%)
Nasdaq 1,746.97 +12.43 (0.72%)


... sólo me faltan 15 points ...tres días y bajando


----------



## percebo (20 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> La resistencia es fútil!
> 
> Ríndete Tonuel, estás rodeado tengo a las tropas apostadas ... a tiro de piedra
> 
> ...



Pues como no reculemos un poco conmigo no cuentes que me ha pillado fuera, este es el ataque definitivo, ves a los chicos de ual strit con ganas de aplaudir tan pronto?


----------



## Speculo (20 May 2009)

EL Ibex se ha vuelto a pegar contra los 9.400 y retrocede con más pena que gloria. EL S&P ahí tentando los 917, pero no los pasa con alegría.

El ataque está costando. Puede que se necesiten más efectivos.


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

Pues a mi me ha saltado el stop en GRF que ya estaba protegiendo beneficios y me quedan unos cortos en TL5 con stop lejano (de momento). A mi esto también me parece una escaramuza de los gringos, pero esperemos y veamos que pasa.


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Si sigues en corto ahora, como mucho, lo pintarán con Edding... no vas a tener pasta para más.



Y más corto que me voy a poner... :



Kujire dijo:


> Ríndete Tonuel, estás rodeado tengo a las tropas apostadas ... a tiro de piedra



Podrás ganar una batalla pero no la guerra... :




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (20 May 2009)

Desde luego que si perforan el canal bajista con ganas mañana ya os podéis poner todo cristo largos que nos vamos hacia las nubes y más allá.


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Desde luego que si perforan el canal bajista con ganas mañana ya os podéis poner todo cristo largos que nos vamos hacia las nubes y más allá.




*Cuéntame otro...* :o




Saludos :o


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

Mantengo hasta 3,08€ si las quieren a ese precio... cierro posiciones.

DSCO, puede llegar a 2.00USD pronto. 
SNSS, otra ....
APPA... una +


----------



## rosonero (20 May 2009)

Lo bueno de esta guerra es que puedes ir cambiando de bando según convenga


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

Kujire... DGI ... en verde +1.92%


----------



## pecata minuta (20 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Lo bueno de esta guerra es que puedes ir cambiando de bando según convenga



¿qué tal vas en el ranking de inversorej virtualej?


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Lo bueno de esta guerra es que puedes ir cambiando de bando según convenga




Este foro está plagado de gente sin principios... :o


*Resistir hasta morir...*


Eso decia mi abuelo antes de cambiarse de bando en la guerra... 



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (20 May 2009)

¿Alguien lleva GAM?


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Alguien lleva GAM?



No, pero yo te compro Santanderes a 6€... 




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (20 May 2009)

¿Y hoy por qué dicen que sube esto??
El Ibex no puede con los máximos. Ojito.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No, pero yo te compro Santanderes a 6€...



No lo verán tus ojos en muuuuuuuuucho tiempo.


----------



## awai (20 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Y hoy por qué dicen que sube esto??
> El Ibex no puede con los máximos. Ojito.



Porque el dinero sale de los árboles, no te lo decia tu madre de pequeño?

S&P 921.19 ....


----------



## percebo (20 May 2009)

Curioso lo del futuro del eurostoxx, a pesar del S&P apenas se ha movido, con lo marchoso que andaba a primera hora.


----------



## rosonero (20 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿qué tal vas en el ranking de inversorej virtualej?



Me pilló el bajón de la semana pasada y no me acordé del jueguecito intentando salvar mis papelitos de verdad, así que dije adiós a los primeros puestos y ando entre _cienes y cienes _de ellos  

Esta semana que trabajo de noches me estoy perdiendo toda la subida ::


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Y hoy por qué dicen que sube esto??
> El Ibex no puede con los máximos. Ojito.



No se... pero al SAN se la trae al pairo... soltar papelón es lo que tiene... 

Aprovechad el subidón gacelillas... en poco tocaremos los 1000 del SP... que no se os escape el tren... 



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (20 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Y hoy por qué dicen que sube esto??
> El Ibex no puede con los máximos. Ojito.



Dow 8,534.34 +59.49 (0.70%)
S&P 500 920.60  +12.47 (1.37%)
Nasdaq 1,755.85 +21.31 (1.23%)

El ESEPE ha demarrado y sube cual Contador ...sin oposición alguna, un poco de EPO al pibex.... que le falla el aliento


----------



## Speculo (20 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Curioso lo del futuro del eurostoxx, a pesar del S&P apenas se ha movido, con lo marchoso que andaba a primera hora.



Creo que aquí está todo el mundo esperando a ver si los americanos perforan la bajista. Hasta que no lo hagan en serio, quietecito todo el mundo.

Que los soldados los pongan ellos


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Que los soldados los pongan ellos



Están cayendo bajo mi espada en oleadas... tan jóvenes y tiernos y los envian al matadero... :











Saludos


----------



## Speculo (20 May 2009)

¿Alguien ha visto 9478 en el futuro del Ibex?


----------



## percebo (20 May 2009)

Pues no se porque pero me huele a reuse.... seguramente me equivoco.


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha visto 9478 en el futuro del Ibex?



Si, como MAX.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 May 2009)

¿Que ha pasado que el euro y el oro han saltado de golpe?

¿El fin del mundo y las bolsas sin enterarse?


----------



## Speculo (20 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, como MAX.



¿Pero tienes la misma vela que yo hacia las tres y pico? Es que no tengo las transacciones a mano, pero alguien ha cambiado contratos a ese precio...


----------



## percebo (20 May 2009)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Que ha pasado que el euro y el oro han saltado de golpe?
> 
> ¿El fin del mundo y las bolsas sin enterarse?




Esto es el caos, salvad a las mujeres, los niños y los percebos.!!!!:


----------



## Speculo (20 May 2009)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Que ha pasado que el euro y el oro han saltado de golpe?
> 
> ¿El fin del mundo y las bolsas sin enterarse?



¡Aggh! ¡Y yo que no he ido a cortarme el pelo!!

El EUR/USD me marca 137,903


----------



## rosonero (20 May 2009)

DONG DONG DONG DONG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


EURO STOXX 50 DB Realtime Indikation
2.500,00 Punkte


http://www.finanzen.net/aktien/realtimekurse.asp?inindex=11


----------



## pecata minuta (20 May 2009)

IBEX +1.13%
TONUEL, ve hacia la luz...


----------



## Gamu (20 May 2009)

que suban un poco más las bolsas.... tengo el ojo echado a unos futuros put sobre el ibex con vencimiento en diciembre que me van a hacer rico!!! jejejeje

No se puede saber cuando será el último megabatacazo, pero antes de diciembre seguro....


----------



## Tupper (20 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Aprovechad el subidón gacelillas... en poco tocaremos los 1000 del SP... que no se os escape el tren...



Gracias. 

Era lo que pensaba, hay que comprar ahora mismo y aprovechar que están baratas, luego será muy tarde.


----------



## kokaine (20 May 2009)

q bajon le acaban de meter al SAN a 7.27


----------



## Pepitoria (20 May 2009)

ole, ole

ese REE superando los 32 euros, ya era hora


----------



## awai (20 May 2009)

Donde se puede ver lo que sueltan las manos gordas y fuertes, es que lo del SAN es de locos, al final voy a meter un corto y todo XD


----------



## pecata minuta (20 May 2009)

Que le hacen al SAN, por dios, me mareo, p'arriba, p'abajo...
Parece un chicharro cualquiera.


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

Llamando a KUJIRE... OCNF nos está saboteando... hay que salir a flote.... DRY SHIP up!


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

A mi las TL5 me han salido rebotadillas y se han puesto tercas, querían subir y han llegado a superar el máximo del día por un maldito céntimo pero yo estoy decidido a llevarmelas al paraiso bajista aunque refunfuñen, de 7.11 a 7.02 en 1 hora más o menos, como lleguen a 6.99 ya puedo respirar tranquilo.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 May 2009)

No entiendo, todo el mundo subiendo +1%, ¿qué le pasa al IBEX?


----------



## Claca (20 May 2009)

Buenas!

Nuevamente no se han podido superar los 9450. Eso nos da un triple techo ¿no? aunque lo más probable es que tarde o temprano se supere ese nivel, ya que hay mucha fuerza en este rebote y pepon26 está dispuesto a todo. La verdad es que es de locos.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 May 2009)

¿Alguien lleva GENERAL MOTORS?
¿Kujire?


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

Mis CRI... siguen sin ceder a los 3,00€ veremos en subasta!

Por cierto.. HEB, sigue en sus trece en seguir subiendo... desde 1.38USD de ayer ... va ahora por los 1.9xUSD.


----------



## Speculo (20 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mis CRI... siguen sin ceder a los 3,00€ veremos en subasta!



¡Pero si están a 3,04! ¿Cómo las van a poner en subasta a 3,00?

Que me pongo corto yo también, no me piques...


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mis CRI... siguen sin ceder a los 3,00€ veremos en subasta!
> 
> Por cierto.. HEB, sigue en sus trece en seguir subiendo... desde 1.38USD de ayer ... va ahora por los 1.9xUSD.



Las CRI tocan para cortos mañana en cuanto pasen el nivel de apertura de hoy, aunque no estoy muy seguro de meterme a cortos con ellas.


----------



## Speculo (20 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No entiendo, todo el mundo subiendo +1%, ¿qué le pasa al IBEX?



El movimiento es lógico. La subida del Ibex está agotada si no se superan las directrices bajistas y los americanos se están dando la vuelta de forma un tanto pasmosa.
Si no se sube, sólo resta bajar o quedarse en el sitio...


----------



## jcfdez (20 May 2009)

ya comenté que las CRI apenas se menea...no tiene emoción. Es un valor para abuelos, que no aguanten disgustos.


----------



## Kujire (20 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Llamando a KUJIRE... OCNF nos está saboteando... hay que salir a flote.... DRY SHIP up!



OCNF huele raro ... pump¿?¿ ...DRYS sigue su camino poco a poco


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

Es posible que la dilución se esté llevando a buen termino.... mira HEB... eso si que es un sentimiento alcista... tendríamos que haber seguido "el pump" y vender en 1.9x USD.

Hay que aprovechar el plan del DR.CARTER.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 May 2009)

A este paso cerramos en rojo.

Edito: va a ser que no.


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

CRITERIA va a cerrar en 3,03€ la mano fuerte me lo está comunicando ahora mismo!


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

jcfdez dijo:


> ya comenté que las CRI apenas se menea...no tiene emoción. Es un valor para abuelos, que no aguanten disgustos.



No señor, CRI es un valor para entrar con mucho volumen y sacarle una buena tajada con pocos ticks pero, aun así, con poco dinero comparativamente a otros valores.


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

Pues nada... parece q quiere los 3,06€


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

Parece que mañana arrancaremos ligeramente alcistas.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 May 2009)

Pues nada, al final CRI cerró a 3,06.
SAN se quedó a 7,31, puse una orden de venta para la subasta a 7,33 pero no me ha entrado. No me gusta quedarme así, no me fío mucho para mañana. En fin que pase lo que tenga que pasar.


----------



## Alexandros (20 May 2009)

Un poco de memoria. Un corte de Antonio Saez de enero de 2008. "A la larga todos los valores tienden a 0"


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BOROIQOZ6Xo&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BOROIQOZ6Xo&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​




Mulder dijo:


> Parece que mañana arrancaremos ligeramente alcistas.




Saludos Mulder. ¿Cuál ha sido tu metodo para llegar a esa conclusion?


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

Y el tope es el cielo... puedes sacar dos lecturas... el ZERO como MIN y el infinito como TECHO!

Google es el + claro ejemplo.


----------



## Speculo (20 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que mañana arrancaremos ligeramente alcistas.



Espera, espera, no vendas la piel antes de...


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Saludos Mulder. ¿Cuál ha sido tu metodo para llegar a esa conclusion?



Pues ver la subasta del SAN, suele ser muy predictiva en este aspecto y aun no la he visto fallar nunca, eso no quiere decir que si pueda fallar obviamente, no la he mirado tantas veces como para sacar una conclusión seria.

Mañana veremos que pasa.


----------



## Speculo (20 May 2009)

El Dow ha hecho un doble techo en 8595 y no han funcionado las resistencias en la suelta de papelón.
A ver qué hacen ahora.


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

[modo cepillo: ON]

Señorita Kujire ¿puede ud. decirme si hay alguna fiesta en USA este fin de semana incluyendo estos próximos viernes y lunes?

Si es ud. tan amable, gentil y diligente 

[modo cepillo: OFF]


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

Yo veo cierre USA en rojo... hay que mover el gacelio!


----------



## Wataru_ (20 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> [modo cepillo: ON]
> 
> Señorita Kujire ¿puede ud. decirme si hay alguna fiesta en USA este fin de semana incluyendo estos próximos viernes y lunes?
> 
> ...



El lunes si es festivo... pero creo que el Viernes es "algo raro", los empollones que quieran pueden ir a clase... hay menos nenes en las aulas, pero sigue el profe puteado  .

He leído que suele haber menos volumen, pero bolsa hay.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

*Día de los Caídos: may 25*

La primera celebración del Día de los Caídos que se haya documentado tuvo lugar en Waterloo, Nueva York, el 5 de mayo de 1866. La finalidad de este día era honrar a quienes habían combatido en la Guerra de Secesión. 



En la actualidad, esta fecha representa un homenaje a todos los estadounidenses que murieron en combate. Todos los años, en una ceremonia que se celebra en el Cementerio Nacional de Arlington, situado en el estado de Virginia, se coloca una corona sobre la Tumba del Soldado Desconocido. 



El Día de los Caídos también se conoce como "Día de la Decoración", ya que es habitual decorar las tumbas de los cementerios locales con flores y banderas. También se arrojan flores al océano para honrar la memoria de los que murieron en el mar.


----------



## Kujire (20 May 2009)

ya veo que están muy bien informados

el lunes es festivo y el viernes es un día raro como dice Waturu_ ... en US hay muy pocos festivos, es decir, festivos donde todo el país para, por lo que son una estupenda oportunidad para visitar a los parientes, etc de hecho mucha gente opta por tomarse el viernes, medio día por ej para el viaje ...


----------



## percebo (20 May 2009)

Pero que ha pasado aqui?, que desbarajuste, al final han tenido huevos de darle vuelta tan arriba, en fin, como siguen los animos kujire? lo volveran a intentar a ultima hora o se han quedado los animos alicaidos?, el caso es que hoy ando despistado y no me acerco por aqui a tiempo de meterme en las fiestas.... y menos mal que escape por los pelos con unos cortos en el eurostoxx esta mañana, estos experimentos mios.....

Ahora sigo teniendo fe, si tenemos que ver los 930 en la fiesta de los caidos los veremos.


----------



## ddddd (20 May 2009)

Buenas tardes a todos los inversores.

Como podéis observar esta es mi primera intervención en este foro que sigo desde hace bastantes meses, realmente adictivo, la verdad, incluido obviamente este post del que intento aprender lo más posible.

Aún no he invertido nunca en bolsa y obviamente este no es el mejor momento, dejé pasar la ola, no debería entrar en momentos de resaca, la verdad.

Aún así, querría consultarles por valores tradicionalmente defensivos como son Telefónica, Deutsche Telecom y France Telecom. Al ser novato lo que me planteó por ahora es entrar en largos y no se si en la coyuntura actual estos valores serían recomendables.

Mi principal duda es si en un mercado bajista como el que se preveé estos valores bajarán simplemente menos que los demás, o si por el contrario, pueden subir sus acciones al refugiarse parte del dinero fluyente a ellas. En caso de que fuera recomendable su entrada en ellos, ¿lo sería ahora o todavía pueden bajar un poco su cotización para entrar dentro de unos días?

Si creeis que puede haber alguna información más sobre ellas no dudéis en comentarlo.

Muchas gracias por las molestias y espero que en un futuro no demasiado largo pueda también aportar mis conocimientos sobre el tema y no sólo realizar preguntas que os quiten parte de vuestro valioso tiempo, ya se dice que este es oro 

Saludos.


----------



## Speculo (20 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Pero que ha pasado aqui?, que desbarajuste, al final han tenido huevos de darle vuelta tan arriba, en fin, como siguen los animos kujire? lo volveran a intentar a ultima hora o se han quedado los animos alicaidos?, el caso es que hoy ando despistado y no me acerco por aqui a tiempo de meterme en las fiestas.... y menos mal que escape por los pelos con unos cortos en el eurostoxx esta mañana, estos experimentos mios.....



A muchos se les han tenido que quitar las ganas de volver a comprar nada en unas sesiones.

Todos los indicadores que miro, sea cual sea, marcan unas divergencias del carajo. No sé qué harán mañana los índices, pero que el movimiento será brusco de cojones casi se puede palpar en el ambiente.


----------



## percebo (20 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> A muchos se les han tenido que quitar las ganas de volver a comprar nada en unas sesiones.
> 
> Todos los indicadores que miro, sea cual sea, marcan unas divergencias del carajo. No sé qué harán mañana los índices, pero que el movimiento será brusco de cojones casi se puede palpar en el ambiente.



Pues a mi no me ha pillado porque pensaba que iba a irse un poco mas abajo antes del ataque, de hecho esta todo tan raro que me acabo de meter en el S&P cuando ha tocado el futuro los 908, es todo tan raro y lo que esta haciendo el eurostoxx es tan extraño (no baja ni a tiros) que me da en la nariz que hoy acabamos por encima de los 915, no me pidas ninguna razon, de todas maneras el stop estaba baratito, ha tocado ahi dos veces así que por debajo con tres puntos mas me vale para salirme, si hoy cierra en rojo el S&P haría una vela fea de narices y eso los manipuladores lo saben, creo que cerramos en verde pero de narices.... estoy currandome un Nelson brutal, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## Speculo (20 May 2009)

Ha caído el S&P, en cinco minutos, del 814 al 809 y ahora lo ha vuelto a recorrer, pero al revés...

S&P Chicharro's Inc.


----------



## Kujire (20 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Pero que ha pasado aqui?, que desbarajuste, al final han tenido huevos de darle vuelta tan arriba, en fin, como siguen los animos kujire? lo volveran a intentar a ultima hora o se han quedado los animos alicaidos?, el caso es que hoy ando despistado y no me acerco por aqui a tiempo de meterme en las fiestas.... y menos mal que escape por los pelos con unos cortos en el eurostoxx esta mañana, estos experimentos mios.....
> 
> Ahora sigo teniendo fe, si tenemos que ver los 930 en la fiesta de los caidos los veremos.



eres incorregible, mira que te lo dije ayer ... hoy hemos tomado la cota del 915, eliminado el enemigo apostado allí nos hemos vuelto por provisiones, hemos fijado un nuevo campo base .. ya sabes la utillería de estos avances tenemos el 930 a la vista, no creo que los hagamos hoy pero hemos dejados apostados a unos vigías en el 920, o sea que todo bajo control ... hasta Tonuel se le ve desaparecido


----------



## Tupper (20 May 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos los inversores.
> 
> Como podéis observar esta es mi primera intervención en este foro que sigo desde hace bastantes meses, realmente adictivo, la verdad, incluido obviamente este post del que intento aprender lo más posible.
> 
> ...



Hola ddddd

En un mercado bajista no hay valores refugio, todo cae, hasta las telecos.

Sino mira los mínimos de marzo.

Yo te recomendaría esperar a que el mercado se vuelva a girar antes de entrar a largo en nada.

Es muy importante ser paciente en esto y no entrar a matar. Pero cada inversor tiene su propio estilo, método, acorde a su personalidad.

Los hay muy pacientes (snipers) y luego están los culos de mal asiento que no se pueden estarse quietos etc.

Tienes que encontrar tu propio método acorde a tu perfil. Y lee mucho y aprende antes de invertir un duro.

Saludos,


----------



## percebo (20 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> eres incorregible, mira que te lo dije ayer ... hoy hemos tomado la cota del 915, eliminado el enemigo apostado allí nos hemos vuelto por provisiones, hemos fijado un nuevo campo base .. ya sabes la utillería de estos avances tenemos el 930 a la vista, no creo que los hagamos hoy pero hemos dejados apostados a unos vigías en el 920, o sea que todo bajo control ... hasta Tonuel se le ve desaparecido



De todas maneras no ha ido tan mal me he reenganchado mas abajo de lo que hubiera podido esta mañana, eso sí no me pueden dar ninguna medalla al valor, porque he visto los toros desde la barrera la mar de tranquilito, hasta una siesta me he echado y todo, he llevado al perro a cortarle el pelo (el pobre no parece el mismo) me he dado un buena vuelta con la chiqui y hasta de compras al Mercadua nos hemos ido.... no todo va a ser salir con plusvalías pelandruscas de esas.....


----------



## Speculo (20 May 2009)

Kujire, deja ya quietecito el joystick, o dale para una sola dirección, que me estás mareando..


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ya veo que están muy bien informados
> 
> el lunes es festivo y el viernes es un día raro como dice Waturu_ ... en US hay muy pocos festivos, es decir, festivos donde todo el país para, por lo que son una estupenda oportunidad para visitar a los parientes, etc de hecho mucha gente opta por tomarse el viernes, medio día por ej para el viaje ...



Los festivos también son una buena oportunidad para hacer cambios de tendencia cuando se terminan


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

Otras 500acs de DGI a la cartera en 17.70USD... vamos a ver ese satelite que van a poner en orbita...


----------



## percebo (20 May 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Hola ddddd
> 
> En un mercado bajista no hay valores refugio, todo cae, hasta las telecos.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, telefonica no es para nada un valor refugio, ahora mismo esta frente los 15 euros que es una resistencia muy fuerte... poco que ganar y mucho que perder, el mejor valor refujio ahora mismo es la liquidez. 

Lo mas importante, no te jueges (porque esto ahora mismo NO ES UNA INVERSION ES UN JUEGO QUE TE QUEDE CLARO) ni un solo duro que te haga realmente falta.

Si quieres ver cosillas sobre esto te recomiendo que leas los articulos de Francisco Llinares y Fernan2 en Rankia (a mi por lo menos me gustan mucho) sobre todo los antiguos que vienen ordenados por las etiquetas de la derecha (quizas los ultimos sean un poco liosos y te desanimen).

Bienvenido, suerte y cuidado que engancha.


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

Kujire .... aquí tenemos otra HEB... con dilución incluida a 0.81USD

DSCO - Discovery Laboratories, Inc. - Google Finance

Se podría entrar a menos de 1.00USD por probar suerte!


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

*Oppenheimer says DryShips near completion of stock offering*


Oppenheimer says DryShips near completion of stock offering - Forbes.com


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire .... aquí tenemos otra HEB... con dilución incluida a 0.81USD
> 
> DSCO - Discovery Laboratories, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Se podría entrar a menos de 1.00USD por probar suerte!



Me están entrando unas ganas tremendas de meterme en mercados europeos y de USA, no lo puedo controlar, me empieza a aburrir el mercado español, necesito más drojaaaaa....



Creo que de momento voy a meterme con el broker naranja a ver que tal me va, ya se que las comisiones son altas pero la emoción está asegurada.

pd: DP, ya le estoy pillando el truco a tu sistema, combinado con el mio seguro que triunfa, no hay error posible 

pd2: firma, un futuro pillado.


----------



## Kujire (20 May 2009)

DP esa noticia huele a resesa jur jur


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

Te recomiendo RT4, sin duda... ING utiliza la plataforma de RT4 ,,, siempre puedes negociar las comisiones con RT4 para el mercado USA.

El mercado USA, es + al estilo trinca las plusvas y a por otra! en España es lo de siempre... para ganar un 40% tienes que esperar 3 meses... bueno o menos si has comprado abengoa en 11,00€


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

Esta recuperando desde los 6.79 de unos minutos a 6.88 ahora mismo... estimo que antes del cierre ... le pegan un meneo pá abajo!

Estoy pendiente de comprar si llegamos a 6.00USD ... me imagino que los tocará pronto... aunque viendo a los otros corsarios -OCNF- nos llevan ventaja... los muy bribones!


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

NUEVA YORK --El dólar descendió el miércoles por la tarde frente al euro, yen, la libra esterlina y varias otras monedas tras la publicación de las actas de la última reunión de la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos. 

Algunos funcionarios de la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos están dispuestos a aumentar los montos de los programas de compras de valores hipotecarios y de títulos del Tesoro por sobre los US$1,75 billones ya asignados, según las actas de la reunión de abril. 

Por otra parte, los funcionarios proyectaron una recesión incluso más profunda de la que esperaban hace tres meses y una recuperación más aletargada durante los próximos dos años, a medida que los mercados laborales permanecen bajo presión. 

Tras la divulgación de las minutas, el euro ascendió a su nivel más alto desde inicios de enero, de US$1,3831. En tanto, la libra subió a US$1,5760, un máximo de seis meses, y el dólar cayó a Y94,85, un mínimo de casi una semana. 

Sin embargo, el dólar reducía hace algunos minutos sus descensos. 

Durante la tarde en Nueva York, el euro se negociaba en US$1,3806 frente a los US$1,3635 del martes por la tarde. El dólar cambiaba de manos a Y94,97, respecto de los Y96,06 previos, según EBS. 

El euro se ubicaba en Y131,12 frente a los Y130,98. La libra esterlina se negociaba en US$1,5737, comparados con los US$1,5481 previos. 

Frente al franco suizo, el dólar cambiaba de manos a CHF1,09997 respecto a los CHF1,1094.


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Te recomiendo RT4, sin duda... ING utiliza la plataforma de RT4 ,,, siempre puedes negociar las comisiones con RT4 para el mercado USA.
> 
> El mercado USA, es + al estilo trinca las plusvas y a por otra! en España es lo de siempre... para ganar un 40% tienes que esperar 3 meses... bueno o menos si has comprado abengoa en 11,00€



Todo eso ya lo se, tengo experiencia en el mercado USA, hace unos años me metí en GOOG, APPL, RHAT y alguna otra y no me fue mal. Creo que te haré caso y al final firmaré contrato con R4, me queda cerca la oficina.


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

Personalmente, el mercado USA, está menos manipulado -según accs- no hablo de los chicharros farmas, etc.

En España... las 3 agencias hacen lo que quieren, cuando les dá la gana.... ejemplo SACYR... ya lo comenté hace tiempo... la nuev FILESA ...-PRESUNTAMENTE-


----------



## Kujire (20 May 2009)

DP ya sabes que están nerviosos, y en lo que dices de US es verdad, aki son profesionales y saben cómo hacer dinero, joke->...sino pregúntaselo a los clientes de Bernie M. jeje ... no tuvieron queja por muchos años,( en España siempre te das cuenta porque te estafan a ti sóla, y es legal jiji ... akí lo hacen a lo grande, con estilo ...)


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

En España... lleva funcionando correctamente desde hace muchos años... CONGELACIÓN DE FONDOS por papi BOTIN, 2 años para q ellos sigan especulando con tu dinero en los mercados por un triste 10% anual... como mucho! en el mejor de los casos... o canjes por accs para no montar escandalos en los tribunales etc... XD


----------



## Gamu (20 May 2009)

ojo!!! el Dow se ha girado y cotiza en rojo!!!!


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

Kujire... piensas que GE, nos la pegará de nuevo ... con otra dilución en dos meses, hace cuanto que fue la penultima?

Me parece bien, que con los 475M, cancele deuda o bien compre nuevos barquitos... pero?


----------



## Kujire (20 May 2009)

Es que son majos majos, le van a dar la oportunidad a Tonuel de ponerse largo mañana, es decir, liquidar esos cortos que tiene por la mañana... para que no le quede mal sabor de boca


----------



## Kujire (20 May 2009)

DP confiarías en la palabra de este tipo



.... pues eso, tu vigila no pasar de espaldas al palo mayor: ... por si acaso


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> hoy hemos tomado la cota del 915, eliminado el enemigo apostado allí nos hemos vuelto por provisiones, hemos fijado un nuevo campo base .. ya sabes la utillería de estos avances *tenemos el 930 a la vista*, no creo que los hagamos hoy *pero hemos dejado apostados a unos vigías en el 920*, o sea que todo bajo control ... *hasta Tonuel se le ve desaparecido...*




Lo siento pero estaba ocupado... Me está costando lidiar el último de la tarde... venga tonuel... hoy orejas y rabo... 


Bueno... os dejo que me toca rematar la faena... :










Saludos


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

OCNF ... se ha encontrado unas pateras de piratas armados y está de fiesta... eso si, ahora más moderadamente...


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> DP ya sabes que están nerviosos, y en lo que dices de US es verdad, aki son profesionales y saben cómo hacer dinero, joke->...sino pregúntaselo a los clientes de Bernie M. jeje ... no tuvieron queja por muchos años,( en España siempre te das cuenta porque te estafan a ti sóla, y es legal jiji ... akí lo hacen a lo grande, con estilo ...)



A mi lo que más me repatea es no poder ponerme corto en cualquier valor que me salga de las narices porque nuestra bolsita de m.... nacional está montada así, tampoco hay stops autómaticos son todos 'inventados' por el broker, etc.etc.

Y lo peor es que cualquiera en España ve esto como normal.

Ya me empieza a cansar el estar en desventaja, en USA hasta pueden ponerse cortos en cualquier 'blue chip' del Ibex mediante CFRs o como se llamen.


----------



## Kujire (20 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> OCNF ... se ha encontrado unas pateras de piratas armados y está de fiesta... eso si, ahora más moderadamente...



estos piratas son muy imaginativos, licenciados en las I. Caimán, con 5 empleados: ... y una señora deuda .... 

Por cierto, por akí cuando vas a una junta de accttas, etc.., hay pinchitos y regalos ... casi lo prefiero por que con los dividendos de ahora no dá pa ná


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

OCNF... al ser una empresa de la GE family... la utilizan como lavanderia para operaciones negativas... "FIGURES" de ahí que solo tengan 5 tipos y contraten por libre.

Esta gente... gana más dinero en bolsa que operando con sus empresas.


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Es que son majos majos, le van a dar la oportunidad a Tonuel de ponerse largo mañana, es decir, liquidar esos cortos que tiene por la mañana... para que no le quede mal sabor de boca




No lo verán sus ojos...


Lo que está hoy viendo tiene un nombre... *ARTE*... :





¿Dónde quiere que le deje el SP...?


Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> OCNF... al ser una empresa de la GE family... la utilizan como lavanderia para operaciones negativas... "FIGURES" de ahí que solo tengan 5 tipos y contraten por libre.
> 
> Esta gente... gana más dinero en bolsa que operando con sus empresas.



GE debe ser la única empresa del mundo que tiene un pequeño 'wall street' montado dentro de ella


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

Y volviendo a HEB... me apuesto el TIE--- a que no le aprueban el medicamento... llevan 20 años con el testing, etc.

Muy smart el CEO, ha visto la oportunidad de su vida para sacar papel al mercado... mira los millones de accs que tiene y el mkt cap. X desde 0.05centavos.


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

No utilices fotos del PONCE, que es amiguete... tiene una finca en JAEN... hace unos meses estuve celebrando el bautizo de su hija... por allí... peazo fiesta nos pegamos!


----------



## Gamu (20 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No lo verán sus ojos...
> 
> 
> Lo que está hoy viendo tiene un nombre... *ARTE*... :
> ...



mañana en la apertura te vas a hinchar si esto sigue así.

Mira que esta tarde he estado a puntito de comprar unos turbowarrants put de bnp a 9500, tirados de precio... Veremos mañana


----------



## Kujire (20 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Y volviendo a HEB... me apuesto el TIE--- a que no le aprueban el medicamento... llevan 20 años con el testing, etc.
> 
> Muy smart el CEO, ha visto la oportunidad de su vida para sacar papel al mercado... mira los millones de accs que tiene y el mkt cap. X desde 0.05centavos.



eso es lo que creo, se está asegurando su futuro,... por algunos añitos, entiéndelo sus niños tienen que ir a esos coles caros y la mami-pija a la pelu-manos-uñas ...


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No utilices fotos del PONCE, que es amiguete... tiene una finca en JAEN... hace unos meses estuve celebrando el bautizo de su hija... por allí... peazo fiesta nos pegamos!



Es que nadie ha toreado como él... y yo no puedo hacerme fotos... :o

Pero la verdad es que a mi ese pase no me sale igual... pero casi... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Es que nadie ha toreado como él... y yo no puedo hacerme fotos... :o
> 
> Pero la verdad es que a mi ese pase no me sale igual... pero casi... :
> 
> ...



ANIMO, MAESTRO!!


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi lo que más me repatea es no poder ponerme corto en cualquier valor que me salga de las narices porque nuestra bolsita de m.... nacional está montada así, tampoco hay stops autómaticos son todos 'inventados' por el broker, etc.etc.




A mi con que me dejan torear a los bankitos del ibex me sobran CFDs... :

En R4 del ibex creo que no estan Arcelor, BME, FCC, Gas Natural y REE...



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

Te cuento un secreto.... BME, no va estar nunca en RT4, porque ellos tienen un 2,5% de la empresa...


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

Espectacular remontada de DGI!


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

Tengo una teoría que se me acaba de ocurrir, el dato clave es la fiesta USA de este fin de semana.

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Kujire en que tenemos que subir hasta los 950 del S&P más o menos, pero los festivos USA marcan cambios de tendencia importantes, además estos días veo muchos valores del Ibex muy bien situados para ponerse cortos, muchos más que para largos.

Si ahora nos ponemos a bajar hasta el viernes este finde tendremos a los diarios económicos de todo el mundo asustando al unísono al gacelerío, imgínense los titulares: guano has come! rebote is over! panic! el lunes-martes todos a vender y/o a ponerse cortos, pero luego los índices a subir fuerte y mientras tanto el gacelerío con un palmo de narices.

Parece bastante factible.


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A mi con que me dejan torear a los bankitos del ibex me sobran CFDs... :
> 
> En R4 del ibex creo que no estan Arcelor, BME, FCC, Gas Natural y REE...



Pues quitando Arcelor creo que yo si puedo entrar corto en todas ellas, pero en los bancos no puedo en BTO, BKT ni SAB 

Hoy era buen dia para poner corto en BTO, pero como no puedo casi ni lo contemplo.


----------



## percebo (20 May 2009)

Kujire, me parece que los sherpas se han emborrachado con el alcohol de quemar, han tirado las provisiones ladera abajo y han prendido fuego al campamento base, yo por si acaso como empieza a hacer mucho pelete por aquí he llamado al helicoptero para que me saque de aqui, no vaya a ser que todavía con el ruido que estan haciendo acaben inciando una avalancha.


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tengo una teoría que se me acaba de ocurrir, el dato clave es la fiesta USA de este fin de semana.
> 
> Yo estoy de acuerdo con Kujire en que tenemos que subir hasta los 950 del S&P más o menos, pero los festivos USA marcan cambios de tendencia importantes, además estos días veo muchos valores del Ibex muy bien situados para ponerse cortos, muchos más que para largos.
> 
> ...




Bueno, dicen que ahora estamos en una fase lateral de subidas y bajadas... ya veremos... :o


¿Os ha gustado el cierre..? 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues quitando Arcelor creo que yo si puedo entrar corto en todas ellas, pero en los bancos no puedo en BTO, BKT ni SAB
> 
> Hoy era buen dia para poner corto en BTO, pero como no puedo casi ni lo contemplo.



Menuda estafa... como los de IGMarkets...


Aún me acuerdo del corto al POP en los 6,60... mecagüensuputamadre... : :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Bueno, dicen que ahora estamos en una fase lateral de subidas y bajadas... ya veremos... :o
> 
> 
> ¿Os ha gustado el cierre..?
> ...



Mucho... pero recuerda amigo que el kit de clarividencia lo tengo hace unos meses... y hace unos hilos que lo anticipe.... cierre mercados USA en ROJO!

DP HF... tiene unos cortos en CRI.:


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Os ha gustado el cierre..?



Mentiría si dijese que no, que yo también estoy corto!


----------



## Speculo (20 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tengo una teoría que se me acaba de ocurrir, el dato clave es la fiesta USA de este fin de semana.
> 
> Yo estoy de acuerdo con Kujire en que tenemos que subir hasta los 950 del S&P más o menos, pero los festivos USA marcan cambios de tendencia importantes, además estos días veo muchos valores del Ibex muy bien situados para ponerse cortos, muchos más que para largos.
> 
> ...



No sé lo que pasará el lunes que viene, Mulder, pero mañana el Ibex se deja 200 puntos a los dos minutos de abrir...

Es en CFDs y ya se está dejando 100 puntos, así que no digo nada.

Mañana unos cortos rápidos en preapertura sobre cualquier banco, negociete casi seguro.


----------



## Kujire (20 May 2009)

Tonuel ... que me asustas a la manada ...


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Tonuel ... que me asustas a la manada...




*Ya no hay manada... *:













Y las huestes de tonuel retornan victoriosas...


Saludos :


----------



## Pepitoria (20 May 2009)

Manolete, si no sabes torear, pa que te metes


----------



## pecata minuta (20 May 2009)

Mierda, y yo pillada en el SAN. Jodeeeeeeeeer. No he vendido por 2 céntimillos de ná.


----------



## Kujire (20 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *Ya no hay manada... *:
> 
> Y las huestes de tonuel retornan victoriosas...
> 
> ...



Tonuel, ya sé que parte de Barrio Sésamo te perdiste .... las clases de Coco

... por lo de la diferencia entre Arriba y Abajo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Kujire, me parece que los sherpas se han emborrachado con el alcohol de quemar, han tirado las provisiones ladera abajo y han prendido fuego al campamento base, yo por si acaso como empieza a hacer mucho pelete por aquí he llamado al helicoptero para que me saque de aqui, no vaya a ser que todavía con el ruido que estan haciendo acaben inciando una avalancha.



Jajajaja muy bueno


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 May 2009)

habeis visto la cantidad de cortos en cnmv: sab,bkt, pop...??


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mierda, y yo pillada en el SAN. Jodeeeeeeeeer. No he vendido por 2 céntimillos de ná.



Mañana le meto 5k en cortos al SAN,en preapertura de buena mañana que es donde mejor saben


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 May 2009)

Si es semifestivo en USA pueden manipular el mercado facilmente ya que baja mucho el volumen,todavia me acuerdo de semana santa que subieron los banquitos mas de un 10% en un dia...esa todavia me escuece que estaba con cortos...


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Si es semifestivo en USA pueden manipular el mercado facilmente ya que baja mucho el volumen,todavia me acuerdo de semana santa que subieron los banquitos mas de un 10% en un dia...esa todavia me escuece que estaba con cortos...



Eso dependerá del titular que quieran escribir en las portadas de los diarios.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mañana le meto 5k en cortos al SAN,en preapertura de buena mañana que es donde mejor saben



Capullo.


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> habeis visto la cantidad de cortos en cnmv: sab,bkt, pop...??



Es apuesta segura... si no es hoy será mañana... :o



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (20 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Kujire, me parece que los sherpas se han emborrachado con el alcohol de quemar, han tirado las provisiones ladera abajo y han prendido fuego al campamento base, yo por si acaso como empieza a hacer mucho pelete por aquí he llamado al helicoptero para que me saque de aqui, no vaya a ser que todavía con el ruido que estan haciendo acaben inciando una avalancha.



Hereje.


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Capullo.





Kujire dijo:


> Hereje.




No se por qué será... pero las chicas no saben perder... 


Vendan en la apertura... no me pondré el traje de faena hasta las 9:15...



Saludos


----------



## percebo (20 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hereje.



Eeeeh, que me he subido en el stop-coptero automatico, de todas maneras no te preocupes, los daños han sido minimos, tres punticos de na, mejor desde más abajo..... a ver mañana si encontramos unos sherpas un poco mas decentes. Venga que no decaiga, mañana más y mejor, nas noches a todos.

Y cuidado con los cortos mañana que esta esto ultimamente que cualquiera adivina la apertura de un día para otro, porque lo de hoy del eurostoxx al arranque ha sido de traca.

Ojo y al toro.


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Eeeeh, que me he subido en el stop-coptero automatico, de todas maneras no te preocupes, los daños han sido minimos, tres punticos de na, mejor desde más abajo..... a ver mañana si encontramos unos sherpas un poco mas decentes. Venga que no decaiga, mañana más y mejor, nas noches a todos.
> 
> Y cuidado con los cortos mañana que esta esto ultimamente que cualquiera adivina la apertura de un día para otro, porque lo de hoy del eurostoxx al arranque ha sido de traca.
> 
> Ojo y al toro.




Bajamos 100 puntos de momento... y no haremos prisioneros... :



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (20 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No se por qué será... pero las chicas no saben perder...
> 
> 
> Vendan en la apertura... no me pondré el traje de faena hasta las 9:15...
> ...



Que tal la ensalada? ... hazte a la idea que van a hacer un menú con tu nombre


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Que tal la ensalada? ... hazte a la idea que van a hacer un menú con tu nombre



Hoy tocaba japonés... lástima que no tuvieran entrecot... me lo merecia... :



Saludos


----------



## percebo (20 May 2009)

He tenido una visión, ten cuidado Tonuel mañana no te vayas a hacer famoso por el pase del Salto de la Rana.


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hereje.



Be water, my friend!


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

percebo dijo:


> He tenido una visión, ten cuidado Tonuel mañana no te vayas a hacer famoso por el pase del Salto de la Rana.




Da igual... a ver si el SAN vuelve a los 7,35-7,40 y le meto otros cortos... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Be water, my friend!



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OW-cnizLDEE&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OW-cnizLDEE&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Saludos


----------



## awai (20 May 2009)

Esto huele raro, como las Termópilas antes de la gran batalla, la tensión rompe el ambiente, y el miedo esta en ambos bandos.

Este solo es momento para los heroes







Y yo sigo con mis largos en el POP!!! Si tonuel se niega a cerrar con perdidas! yo también!!!!!!!!

Tonuel, mañana nos veremos en


----------



## pecata minuta (20 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Que tal la ensalada? ... hazte a la idea que van a hacer un menú con tu nombre



La dieta TONUEL, ideal para la operación bikini de este año...


----------



## pecata minuta (20 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Esto huele raro, como las Termópilas antes de la gran batalla, la tensión rompe el ambiente, y el miedo esta en ambos bandos.



Espero que no sea olor a guano... todavía no... que no he salido...


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2009)

*tic... tac... tic... tac...*




Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (20 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *tic... tac... tic... tac...*



¿es una bomba?


----------



## awai (20 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿es una bomba?



Que vá, es el juego, que le toc poner ficha a los alcistas 









Por cierto, en este juego, es imposible que un ordenador pierda... que tiempos aquellos de la inteligencia artificial ^_^
Algoritmo de poda alpha-beta creo que era


----------



## Wataru_ (20 May 2009)

La Fed prevé que la contracción en EE.UU. será peor de lo calculado en enero.

Ahí queda eso. Datos a tener en cuenta... ¿Cuánto ha caído hoy? Desde arriba del todo... mucho y con más volumen que en las subidas.

Mañana a esperar el dato del paro en USA, aunque está un poco devaluado con tantas correcciones posteriores.

Si cae malo... de cojones porque ya rompería el canal alcista (Al menos en el dibujito que yo vi  ). Mi duda está en si han empapelado a bastante gente... o aún quieren más. 

Espero impaciente los resultados del segundo trimestre... ya con menos maquillaje por el tema de los impuestos y que nadie se los creería con un paro ya importante y muchos con la prestación acabada.

Mañana día interesante ^___^!

Buenas Noches a todos, que descanséis.


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Que vá, es el juego, que le toc poner ficha a los alcistas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese fue mi primer juego en un ordenador hace la friolera de 27 años, el ordenador iba con discos de 8", que tiempos aquellos donde todo era grande y aparatoso.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas Noches a todos, que descanséis.



Con estos noticiones no sé si voy a poder descansar...


----------



## awai (20 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Con estos noticiones no sé si voy a poder descansar...



No te preocupes, si perder a veces no es malo, que cuando viene hacienda con las rebajas... ya verás que gracia...
Además, no es problema, si ves que es clara la tendencia, vendes con minusvalias, y te pones a corto para recuperar.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ese fue mi primer juego en un ordenador hace la friolera de 27 años, el ordenador iba con discos de 8", que tiempos aquellos donde todo era grande y aparatoso.



Es usted ya muy talludito entonces.


----------



## awai (20 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ese fue mi primer juego en un ordenador hace la friolera de 27 años, el ordenador iba con discos de 8", que tiempos aquellos donde todo era grande y aparatoso.




Seguro, que de aquella, mientras tu jugabas a ese juego, y yo no habia nacido, habia alguien que estaba diseñando los programitas y sistemitas automáticos para bolsa, que ahora tienen los grandes para hacer sus operaciones beneficiosas.


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (20 May 2009)

Hola muchachada!

Taba leyendo mierdecillas varias por los blogs de la interned... 
Blog de Francisco Llinares Coloma: Estrategia para los empleados de Telefónica

Los CFDs de renta4 para ponerse en corto pagan euribor-2.25% pone en su web... si el euribor a 12 meses está al 1.6%... que cojjjj??? Alguien que use renta4 puede comentarme copmo va? Es simple curiosidas  Gracias!


----------



## awai (20 May 2009)

d0ng0n dijo:


> Hola muchachada!
> 
> Taba leyendo mierdecillas varias por los blogs de la interned...
> Blog de Francisco Llinares Coloma: Estrategia para los empleados de Telefónica
> ...



0 te dan (10 caracteres)


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 May 2009)

tonuel: pasate por aqui


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...aneamiento-en-cajasur-instancias-del-bde.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...as-en-la-morosidad-cojos-vs-mentirosos-3.html


----------



## donpepito (20 May 2009)

Kujire... echale un vistazo al "scam" de HEB

Battle Royale Brewing: Hemispherx Biopharma and Asensio Tangle | Herb on TheStreet | Financial Articles & Investing News | TheStreet.com


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> No te preocupes, si perder a veces no es malo, que cuando viene hacienda con las rebajas... ya verás que gracia...
> Además, no es problema, *si ves que es clara la tendencia*, vendes con minusvalias, y te pones a corto para recuperar.



Hombre,es muy caballeroso por tu parte intentar animar a la chica,pero...es que si hubiese tendencias claras de esas seria tan sencillo como ponerte a comer palomitas delante de la pantalla y esperar a que pase alguna de de vez en cuando...no se que hace la gente palmando pasta entonces...



> Es usted ya muy talludito entonces



Igualmente "caballerosa"... Por cierto,y tu? 

Respecto al asunto bursatil puro y duro...yo estoy deseando que el ibex arda en el infierno mañana...a pesar de que tenia un voto de abstinencia hecho no pude evitar vender un trio de minibex de esos...necesito hostia y gorda a poder ser


----------



## Kujire (21 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... echale un vistazo al "scam" de HEB
> 
> Battle Royale Brewing: Hemispherx Biopharma and Asensio Tangle | Herb on TheStreet | Financial Articles & Investing News | TheStreet.com



jeje DP, asaltaste al ladrón ya lo comentábamos...posts atrás que parecía un pufo, es bueno que nos lo vayan confirmando por otras fuentes.


----------



## Kujire (21 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Respecto al asunto bursatil puro y duro...yo estoy deseando que el ibex arda en el infierno mañana...a pesar de que tenia un voto de abstinencia hecho no pude evitar vender un trio de minibex de esos...necesito hostia y gorda a poder ser



Apolito es esto cierto????::


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Apolito es esto cierto????




Coño,cuando dije si podias repetir lo de Apolito no esperaba que fuese dos dias despues...

Pues si hombre si...esta tarde,no pude evitar la tentacion...supongo que debe ser algo asi como dejar de fumar,poco a poco.No la habre cagado no?


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

Tengo algo bueno para mañana en acciones europeas:

DTE.DE: Summary for DEUTSCHE TELEKOM N - Yahoo! Finance

Si mañana arrancamos a la baja como parece que va a ser esta sería una buena oportunidad para meterse largo, si quieren asegurarse compren entre 8.40-8.50 (cuanto más alto más seguro pero menos puntos)

El objetivo es 8.89 pero podría irse perfectamente a 9, aunque si arranca mañana más abajo resten al objetivo la diferencia entre el mínimo de hoy y el que haga mañana.

Si ven que los mercados empiezan a subir tras la apertura sería ideal para meterse, siempre que llegue a los puntos de entrada, claro.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2009)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿preparados para desplome 2.o?



Si,si...me ha costado pero ya estoy mentalizado.Puedes tocar el boton cuando quieras 



> Si mañana arrancamos a la baja como parece que va a ser...bla bla bla



O yo chocheo antes de tiempo o tu dijiste hace unos posts que mañana abriamos ligeramente en positivo...


----------



## Kujire (21 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Coño,cuando dije si podias repetir lo de Apolito no esperaba que fuese dos dias despues...
> 
> Pues si hombre si...esta tarde,no pude evitar la tentacion...supongo que debe ser algo asi como dejar de fumar,poco a poco.No la habre cagado no?



Es que estoy preparando el Apolo Index, si mañana el índice se comporta llamamos a los de Reuters para que tengan unas palabras contigo


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Es que estoy preparando el Apolo Index, si mañana el índice se comporta llamamos a los de Reuters para que tengan unas palabras contigo



Si toca el verde aunque sea unos milisegundos mejor ve llamando a una ambulancia (la llamada es gratis ademas )


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> O yo chocheo antes de tiempo o tu dijiste hace unos posts que mañana abriamos ligeramente en positivo...



Ya expliqué que esa fue la sensación que me dio la subasta del SAN, también dije que no era un estudio serio.

Por cierto, el futuro del Stoxx, el que cierra a las 22:00, ha terminado en verde:

FESX.EX: Summary for DJ EURO STOXX 50 - Yahoo! Finance

Así que el estudio de las subastas del SAN aun tiene su utilidad, por otra parte a la hora del cierre europeo estábamos en el máximo del día. Lo curioso es que yo estoy ahora mismo corto en el mercado, me conviene más que baje a que suba


----------



## Kujire (21 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si toca el verde aunque sea unos milisegundos mejor ve llamando a una ambulancia (la llamada es gratis ademas )



que va que va lo que ocurre es que la gente no tiene la mente abierta, pero una vez canalizadas las aptitudes hacia el mercado correcto ... quién sabe aki siempre hay riesgo y en cualquier caso, siempre puedes deshacer la posición si ves que pinta verde


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2009)

Joder,estos motherfuckers de ahorro.com tienen la fea costumbre de toquetear sus servidores por la noches...no me deja poner ordenes :

En fin,me voy a dormir,que noto que este mundillo saca todos los malos sentimientos que hay en mi...

Que duermas bien Kuyi (y quien lo lea,claro) :


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 May 2009)

El crudo de Texas cierra a 62,04 dólares, el precio más alto en seis meses - 1262801 - 20/05/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


al yuri le queda poco de bajada ya


----------



## chollero (21 May 2009)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿preparados para desplome 2.o?



ahora que todos estamos seguros del desplome, no creo que esto baje, estais pensando en quitarles la comida a los leones?

saludos


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

chollero dijo:


> ahora que todos estamos seguros del desplome, no creo que esto baje, estais pensando en quitarles la comida a los leones?



Este foro está lleno de leones chavalín... :


*y el oro subiendo... ummmmm...*






Saludos


----------



## Tupper (21 May 2009)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿preparados para desplome 2.o?



Listos y en posición!! Mua ha ha ha.


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Listos y en posición!! Mua ha ha ha.




Menos hablar y ábrete unos cortos... 


El gacelerio está ahí fuera...


Otra *pequeña corrección *que debería trasladarse a Europa - elEconomista.es



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (21 May 2009)

Necesito una visitilla al foro de Pepon26 para que me diga que no me preocupe, que vamos a ver los 14.000 la semana que viene... y no vuestras palabras de antipatriotas.


----------



## awai (21 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Necesito una visitilla al foro de Pepon26 para que me diga que no me preocupe, que vamos a ver los 14.000 la semana que viene... y no vuestras palabras de antipatriotas.



Buenos días,
La semana pasada también deciamos algo similar. de mega desplome... Como dirian en expediente X la verdad esta en el parqué, o no era así


----------



## pecata minuta (21 May 2009)

Como hemos madrugado todos hoy...


----------



## awai (21 May 2009)

Oye... a ver si alguien me puede ayudar, porque esto ya se me sale de las órbitas, la duda es sobre r4.
A ver, yo hice un CFD a largo por un precio X, ese dia al cierre, el precio acabo siendo más alto, por tanto, y según lo que me habian dicho en la oficina, me deberían haber liquidado la diferencia, y mi garantia sería más alta.
Pues bién, no me liquidaron nada.
El caso es que hoy el precio ya no es X, sino que es X-Z, y hoy, si que me han liquidado la diferencia, y me han recalculado la garantia.
No lo entiendo, porque en un caso si, y en otro no, alguien puede echarme una mano?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 May 2009)

Buenos dias a todos.

Compren hoy que mañana no podrán.


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy es 21 de mayo, si se acuerdan hace ya un tiempo que dije en este hilo que hoy sería un día especial, algo va a ocurrir hoy pero ni yo mismo se muy bien que será, un giro importante probablemente.

Por otra parte, ayer CRI superó sus máximos de 4 meses, a los que estén cortos en este valor les recomendaría salirse donde mejor puedan porque este entorno técnico es muy alcista, si se supera el cierre o el máximo de ayer la cosa quedará totalmente confirmada.

Según la subasta, CRI parece ligeramente alcista de momento, el resto parece que serán ligeramente bajistas. 

Hoy será un día para estar muy atentos a todo lo que ocurra y reaccionar rápido. Tengan cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> ¿alguien puede echarme una mano?



No... 

Lo que yo compruebo es que al cerrar la operación me cuadren las plusvalias/minusvalias al restar las comisiones, y de momento cuadran... :o




Mulder dijo:


> Hoy será un día para estar muy atentos a todo lo que ocurra y reaccionar rápido. Tengan cuidado ahí fuera.



Tu ves abriendo largos que no te vamos a dejar ni los huesos... :

*
De Cárpatos:*



> *Banco de Sabadell *
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Saludos


----------



## carvil (21 May 2009)

Buenos dias

Los futuros cotizando a 898.75

Salu2


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Los futuros cotizando a 898.75
> 
> Salu2



¿Aún sigue usted corto en el SAN? 

Creo que festival también lo estaba..., a estos nuncabajistas les vamos a dar pal pelo... :



Saludos


----------



## carvil (21 May 2009)

Si... pero no me gusta esto hoy...... aquí esta mañana hacía un calor de muerte...... pero estan apareciendo nubarrones puede que haya tormenta 

Edito: ahora un buen stop

Solamente estaremos bajistas en serio cuando estemos por debajo de 875 en los futuros, mientras tanto hay que tener cuidado


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Si... pero no me gusta esto hoy......




Veo a muchos acojonados en mis filas... pero no tengais miedo... THF irá al frente hasta el final... :


Objetivo los 2000 puntos... :



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (21 May 2009)

Buenos días.

Nivel a vigilar: 9230. Si se perfora, nos vamos a tapar el gap del otro día por completo.
El 9250 también se podría tomar a modo de mini soporte mañanero.


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

CRI... tiene poco negociado... prontito en 3,00€


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

Está todo estudiado por las agencias... poco vol en la caída... recuperación al mediodía.

No hay apenas negociado.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2009)

AL GUANO :


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Está todo estudiado por las agencias... poco vol en la caída... recuperación al mediodía.
> 
> No hay apenas negociado.




Necesito una herramienta para ver el volumen negociado por las agencias a la de ya... :

¿Dónde se puede contratar ese servicio aparte del visual chart? 

Porque en R4 no lo he visto... :



Saludos


----------



## jcfdez (21 May 2009)

Buenos días....veo que esas CRI siguen con emoción a tope...


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

MADRID --El IBEX-35 cae un 1,4% a 9.257,3 puntos a las 0734 GMT, en una sesión de toma de ganancias tras las subidas del miércoles en los principales índices europeos y el cierre en negativo de Wall Street y Tokio. 

Los descensos de los dos grandes bancos, Santander, -1,9%, y BBVA, -2,3%, pesan sobre el índice, mientras que Repsol cede un 1,8%, con el precio del petróleo a la baja. Iberia +0,6%, gracias a la mejora de recomendación de Goldman Sachs. 

Fuera del IBEX-35, SOS Cuétara sube un 6,5% tras nombrar a un nuevo primer ejecutivo y anunciar acciones legales contra los hermanos Salazar, anteriores directivos de la compañía. (CLP)


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Necesito una herramienta para ver el volumen negociado por las agencias a la de ya... :
> 
> ¿Dónde se puede contratar ese servicio aparte del visual chart?
> 
> ...




Tonuel... tienes un correo privado.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 May 2009)

Buenos Días ^___^!

Don pepito... yo también te quiero... y lo quiero, please 

Asias...


----------



## aksarben (21 May 2009)

Wnas!

Después de mucho tiempo leyéndoos, he decidido registrarme. Parece que he elegido un día interesante para hacerlo : .

Saludines


----------



## Speculo (21 May 2009)

jcfdez dijo:


> Buenos días....veo que esas CRI siguen con emoción a tope...



Pues cayendo un 2% y con una horquilla diaria de 2,98 - 3,04 .

No se ve que sean para viejetes las CRI estas. Son volátiles como las que más.


----------



## Riviera (21 May 2009)

Acabó de vender las ieneges del lunes con 38 ctms de plusvalías.Espero poder volver a ponerme largo mas abajo hoy


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues cayendo un 2% y con una horquilla diaria de 2,98 - 3,04 .
> 
> No se ve que sean para viejetes las CRI estas. Son volátiles como las que más.




Ya... ya... pero aquí mi amigo el SAN cayendo un 3,15%... :




Riviera dijo:


> Acabó de vender las ieneges del lunes con 38 ctms de plusvalías.Espero poder volver a ponerme largo mas abajo hoy




Ponte largo ponte... ahora toca subidón... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

Me salgo de mi corto en TL5:
6.93->6.74

Y ahora busco algo interesante para entrar.


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

A los de SGE les voy a dedicar un toro, se lo han ganado... :




Saludos


----------



## jcfdez (21 May 2009)

Los bancos están más cachondos, como el SAN y el BBVA en el que estoy corto desde hace algunos días.


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

jcfdez dijo:


> Los bancos están más cachondos, como el SAN y el BBVA en el que estoy corto desde hace algunos días.



Pues yo tengo ahora mismo en el punto de mira al SAB para largos.

Igual estoy cometiendo una locura.


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

jcfdez dijo:


> Los bancos están más cachondos, como el SAN y el BBVA en el que estoy corto desde hace algunos días.



Eso no vale... aquí hay que decir precio de entrada y salida... 


Para ver si te sacamos a hombros o bien recogemos tus huesos... :




Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo tengo ahora mismo en el punto de mira al SAB para largos.
> 
> Igual estoy cometiendo una locura.




Usted a lo suyo... 


osea palmar pasta...



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

O puedes jugartela en CRITERIA... XD


----------



## jcfdez (21 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Eso no vale... aquí hay que decir precio de entrada y salida...
> 
> 
> Para ver si te sacamos a hombros o bien recogemos tus huesos... :
> ...



Vale, estoy corto desde el 65.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo tengo ahora mismo en el punto de mira al SAB para largos.
> 
> Igual estoy cometiendo una locura.



Ahora mismo... todo es una locura, porque vete a saber que hacen.

Un saludo y al toro!  (Me quedo con el Oso... me parece más "mono")


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2009)

Joder que cenutrio soy...por no decir otra cosa.Cerrada la posicion corta sobre el ibex cuando iba por el -1% :

Creo que voy a seguir con mi terapia de desintoxicacion mejor


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2009)

jcfdez dijo:


> Vale, estoy corto desde el 65.



Pues si que eres un inversor paciente tu...


----------



## awai (21 May 2009)

Pues bien, adios a los CFD (perdidos +300€ por los putos CFD y mis nervios) vuelvo a las acciones (ganados +700€), que no me dan estos infartos, alguna recomendacion?


----------



## Wataru_ (21 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder que cenutrio soy...por no decir otra cosa.Cerrada la posicion corta sobre el ibex cuando iba por el -1% :
> 
> Creo que voy a seguir con mi terapia de desintoxicacion mejor



Juer ya nos quejamos hasta ganando dinero...  El vicio, es el vicio.

Para la próxima si llevas 3... ve soltando de 1 en 1. Consejo tonto lo se...

Un saludo


----------



## Speculo (21 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo tengo ahora mismo en el punto de mira al SAB para largos.
> 
> Igual estoy cometiendo una locura.



Todas las figuras chartistas y todos los indicadores que yo sigo indican caídas hasta los 8.900 del Ibex, por lo menos. Luego se lo pasarán por el forro, pero, como mínimo, yo lo tendría en cuenta. Sería la primera vez que tantos indicadores y tantas figuras, _a la vez_, se equivocaran.

Os pongo una pequeña lista de los más importante en referencia al Dow, que es el índice que yo tomo como referencia:

- La bajista que lleva el Dow desde los 13000 no se ha perforado ni una sola vez.
- Ya se ha rebotado hace unos meses contra la misma resistencia y no se ha pasado. La figura es clara. Doble techo y pullback a la misma zona. No hay figuras más claras que esta y que fallen menos una vez se han desarrollado.

Los indicadores de rotura de tendencia:
- Debilidad extrema en el Dow. Se tocan ayer lo 8590 y se cae de forma casi inmediata unos 150 puntos.
- Huecos bajistas que cerrar, en el Stoxx y en el Ibex y en casi todo. Los últimos huecos bien podrían ser de agotamiento puro y duro.

Sólo si se pasan lo 8600 se puede pensar que esto no va a caerse a la voz de ya.


----------



## jcfdez (21 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues si que eres un inversor paciente tu...



...es que sigo mi teoría de la megaostia en breve...


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Pues bien, adios a los CFD (perdidos +300€ por los putos CFD y mis nervios) vuelvo a las acciones (ganados +700€), que no me dan estos infartos, alguna recomendacion?




Con compra/venta de acciones de aquí a final de año tiene dos opciones:

1º Perder pasta
2º Perder pasta



Usted elige... 




Speculo dijo:


> Todas las figuras chartistas y todos los indicadores que yo sigo indican caídas hasta los 8.900 del Ibex, por lo menos. Luego se lo pasarán por el forro, pero, como mínimo, yo lo tendría en cuenta. Sería la primera vez que tantos indicadores y tantas figuras, _a la vez_, se equivocaran.
> 
> Os pongo una pequeña lista de los más importante en referencia al Dow, que es el índice que yo tomo como referencia:
> 
> ...




Si ya parece usted un seguidor de Don Antonio Sáez del Castillo... 



Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2009)

jcfdez dijo:


> ...es que sigo mi teoría de la megaostia en breve...



Na...era el tipico comentario absurdo por mi parte,ahora que no tengo ningun indice que mirar me salen solos...

(desde el 65...año 65...inversor paciente...eso)


----------



## jcfdez (21 May 2009)

...me habéis puesto nervioso y las he largao en 41


----------



## awai (21 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Con compra/venta de acciones de aquí a final de año tiene dos opciones:
> 
> 1º Perder pasta
> 2º Perder pasta
> ...



No, tambien puedo vender XD


----------



## jcfdez (21 May 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Na...era el tipico comentario absurdo por mi parte,ahora que no tengo ningun indice que mirar me salen solos...
> 
> (desde el 65...año 65...inversor paciente...eso)



jajaja...joder si estubiese corto desde el año 65 estaría arruinado...


----------



## Starkiller (21 May 2009)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿preparados para desplome 2.o?



Yo creo que aun no toca!!!

Ahora va el turno de la renta fija... que los bonos USA se balancean en el precipicio.

Joder, sigo pensando que de aquí a septiembre la bolsa tiene que subir, pero un huevo, además.

Lo que no quiere decir que no tengamos una semanita con un 10 o 15% de bajadas, para coger carrerilla...


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> No, tambien puedo vender XD




Si, pero para vender préviamente deberá haber comprado... y eso es mal negocio... :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (21 May 2009)

Esta es una posibilidad que me gusta:

DC_Capital_01+May.+20+23.25.gif (image)

Aunque me gustaría más que su indice de aciertos fuera mayor 
Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

Pues ahora acabo de marcar orden de cortos en CRI a 3 euros, pero se que me arrepentiré.

edito: el SAB no llega a mi precio objetivo para largos, hasta entonces seguiré fuera de el.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 May 2009)

Señores, hay consenso o no hay consenso.¿?.

Por ahora los futuros yankies están en -47 puntos del dji.

-0,55%


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ahora acabo de marcar orden de cortos en CRI a 3 euros, pero se que me arrepentiré.
> 
> edito: el SAB no llega a mi precio objetivo para largos, hasta entonces seguiré fuera de el.



SAB?, a que se refiere sr. mulder?


----------



## jcfdez (21 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si, pero para vender préviamente deberá haber comprado... y eso es mal negocio... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



No hombre, se las pido prestadas al banco...


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> SAB?, a que se refiere sr. mulder?



Banco de Sabadell, obviamente, SAB es su ticker.


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Yo creo que aun no toca!!!
> 
> Ahora va el turno de la renta fija... que los bonos USA se balancean en el precipicio.
> 
> ...



Y luego hablan mal de mi por aquí porque dicen que en el mismo post me pongo para largos y cortos.


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Todas las figuras chartistas y todos los indicadores que yo sigo indican caídas hasta los 8.900 del Ibex, por lo menos. Luego se lo pasarán por el forro, pero, como mínimo, yo lo tendría en cuenta. Sería la primera vez que tantos indicadores y tantas figuras, _a la vez_, se equivocaran.
> 
> Os pongo una pequeña lista de los más importante en referencia al Dow, que es el índice que yo tomo como referencia:
> 
> ...



Yo tengo otras figuras en mi análisis, al menos en el Stoxx:

- Por volumen hemos hecho un máximo que tardaremos varios días en igualar, si es que lo igualamos, no me lo esperaba en ese sitio pero es que hemos subido tanto y tan deprisa que es muy factible.
- Para hoy (que podría ser ayer noche) tengo previsto hacer un máximo importante que tardaremos mucho tiempo también en superar, esto va en función de ciclos ya calculados por mi mismo para el Stoxx.

PD: Ya estoy corto en CRI en 3.00, ahora veremos como se da la cosa, pondré el stop bien lejitos.


----------



## Speculo (21 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ahora acabo de marcar orden de cortos en CRI a 3 euros, pero se que me arrepentiré.
> 
> edito: el SAB no llega a mi precio objetivo para largos, hasta entonces seguiré fuera de el.



Pues bienvenido al club. Yo estoy dentro (o fuera, según se mire ) a 3.03 y donpepito y percebo creo que están por ahí también.
Ahora, que como no me fío ya ni de mi sombra, yo voy sólo con 2.000 acciones. Si veo que esto va en serio ya vendo más.

¿No se anima nadie más? Hay que empujar que si no esto no baja...


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues bienvenido al club. Yo estoy dentro (o fuera, según se mire ) a 3.03 y donpepito y percebo creo que están por ahí también.
> Ahora, que como no me fío ya ni de mi sombra, yo voy sólo con 2.000 acciones. Si veo que esto va en serio ya vendo más.
> 
> ¿No se anima nadie más? Hay que empujar que si no esto no baja...




Criteria es de pobres... lo que mola son los bankitos... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

Los 2,98€ los veremos en CRI.... aunque los abuelos están esperando el div de la prox semana!

Lo mismo le pegan un arreón pá arriba... los muy jop. :-Ç


----------



## Speculo (21 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Criteria es de pobres... lo que mola son los bankitos... :



De pobres no, de viejos verdes 

Los bancos para lo que hagan hoy los mercados. Si se confirman definitivamente los giros, corto en todos. Si no se confirma, el 4% que pierdan hoy lo recuperan mañana o dentro de dos horas. Mucha volatilidad para acabar en nada.


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Criteria es de pobres... lo que mola son los bankitos... :



Señor mio, que Criteria es ¡La Caixa!


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los 2,98€ los veremos en CRI.... aunque los abuelos están esperando el div de la prox semana!
> 
> Lo mismo le pegan un arreón pá arriba... los muy jop. :-Ç



Yo he entrado porque tengo objetivo en 2.97 y no ha llegado.


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

Efectivamente... estas maniobras son para cepillar los cortos... solo hay que darse cuenta de las historias que nos cuentan... GM quiebra... ahora + dinero, etc.

No hay noticias realmente demoledoras.


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> De pobres no, de viejos verdes
> 
> Los bancos para lo que hagan hoy los mercados. Si se confirman definitivamente los giros, corto en todos. Si no se confirma, el 4% que pierdan hoy lo recuperan mañana o dentro de dos horas. Mucha volatilidad para acabar en nada.




Soy un tio paciente...


Por cierto... como no me lleguen hoy los dos libros que pedí, mañana voy y les quemo la casa del libro de Valencia... :

Necesito abrir unos canales para torear con seguridad... :



Saludos


----------



## percebo (21 May 2009)

Bueno, aqui ando liado con el trabajo, ya veo que la cosa anda indecisa otra vez, por si a alguien le sirve en mi opinión por tecnico deberíamos irnos a tomar por culo pero bien hoy, pero tal y como funcionan ultimamente las cosas cualquiera sabe, lo que esta claro desde mi punto de vista es que el S&P esta ante el ultimo bastión antes del descalabro, ahora mismo una orden a 893.25 en el futuro puede estar bien si entra, se le puede poner un stop bastante ajustado (no demasiado porque con la volatilidad que hay sería carne de cañon) y probar suerte, porque si tiene que rebotar es ahi y se puede sacar una buena tajada, yo estoy en ello los riesgos son claros pero creo que puede merecer la pena, ahi lo he dejado y a ver que pasa... de las Critera ya se encarga DP HF.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Speculo (21 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Por cierto... como no me lleguen hoy los dos libros que pedí, mañana voy y les quemo la casa del libro de Valencia... :



¿A quién le has comprado un libro? A algún charlatán advenedizo, seguro


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

Una cosa más, aparte de la fecha de hoy tengo marcado también el 26 de mayo como fecha señalada, probablemente se trate de un mínimo importante.

Hay que tenerlo en cuenta, se trata además del martes que viene, día en que casualmente los gringos acaban su fiesta de este fin de semana.

Tal vez veamos caidas muy fuertes hasta esa fecha.


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿A quién le has comprado un libro? A algún charlatán advenedizo, seguro





Uno de ellos es de tu amigo Castillo... 





Así me entretengo leiendo y dejo el botón de compra tranquilito... :


Saludos


----------



## Speculo (21 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo he entrado porque tengo objetivo en 2.97 y no ha llegado.



No había leído lo del 2,97 
¿Te has metido en Criteria para sacarle 3 céntimos?? :


----------



## Speculo (21 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Uno de ellos es de tu amigo Castillo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, jaja El Castillo. El tío, como siempre está bajista aunque llevemos tres años subiendo, sólo vende libros cuando hay crisis.
Y al Llinares yo no le entiendo. Demasido "cool" para mí estilo de rayas simplistas


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No había leído lo del 2,97
> ¿Te has metido en Criteria para sacarle 3 céntimos?? :



Tengo otro objetivo en 2.89 

Pero es que en este momento no tengo ninguna otra cosa a tiro, pensaba entrar corto en Indra a 16.19, le he visto un precio muy alto y se me ha escapado por pensar, Iberdrola estaba bien para cortos en 6.07 y también se me ha escapado, grrr.

Aunque ahora que está a 6.05 igual le meto que también es un precio interesante 

edito: Se me vuelve a escapar, hoy parece que no es mi dia, mantengo la orden en 6.05 a ver si suena la flauta.


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ja, jaja El Castillo. El tío, como siempre está bajista aunque llevemos tres años subiendo, sólo vende libros cuando hay crisis.
> Y al Llinares yo no le entiendo. Demasido "cool" para mí estilo de rayas simplistas



Yo también soy bajista-guanista... que le vamos a hacer... :o

Además, seguro que aprovecho el tiempo más que viendo telenovelas o leyendo el marca... :




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 May 2009)

Tonuel ya lo has puesto 2 veces (le*Y*endo... ), a la tercera MP a Taliván Hortográfico... :

Saludos bajistas...


----------



## chollero (21 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo también soy bajista-guanista... que le vamos a hacer... :o
> 
> Además, seguro que aprovecho el tiempo más que viendo telenovelas o leiendo el marca... :
> 
> ...



como hagas mucho caso a esos libros, creo que vas a necesitar alguno sobre grandes recetas con lechugas y escarolas.

saludos


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel ya lo has puesto 2 veces (le*Y*endo... ), a la tercera MP a Taliván Hortográfico... :
> 
> Saludos bajistas...




El plurilingüismo es lo que tiene... :o




chollero dijo:


> como hagas mucho caso a esos libros, creo que vas a necesitar alguno sobre grandes recetas con lechugas y escarolas.




He catado plusvalias que usted jamás hubiera imaginado...



Saludos


----------



## chudire (21 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Uno de ellos es de tu amigo Castillo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En bolsa no se si sabrá ganar dinero pero lo que es vendiendo libros, se va a forrar a 100 euritos la unidad!


----------



## jcfdez (21 May 2009)

Hoy salían datos empleo USA?


----------



## carvil (21 May 2009)

jcfdez dijo:


> Hoy salían datos empleo USA?




A las 14.30:

-Peticiones de subsidio de paro semanales.

Dato previo: 637.000. Previsión: 639.000.

La mayoría espera sobre los 625.000

Puede ser un momento para girarse 

Salu2


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

El volumen desde hace un rato en el SAN es para ponerse a llorar... :o



Saludos


----------



## jcfdez (21 May 2009)

Pues mejor estarse quieto hasta que salga el dato, que es una lotería lo que viene después.


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

jcfdez dijo:


> Pues mejor estarse quieto hasta que salga el dato, que es una lotería lo que viene después.



Da igual lo que salga... pareces nuevo... :o





Saludos


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

*






Laszlo Birinyi*, fundador de la firma de gestión _Westport_, ha afirmado que: 

"Estamos en un *nuevo mercado alcista, que nos hará subir cerca del 90% en los próximos dos o tres años*. Los inversores deben evitar las pequeñas compañías y comprar valores como lo está haciendo Warren Buffet".

*Laszlo Birinyi* se hizo famoso en el parqué americano cuando en octubre de 2007 previó el crash de los valores del sector financiero.


----------



## Speculo (21 May 2009)

Me voy. 

Vaya figura fea que acaba de completar nuestro Ibex. Si es correcta, a los 9.100 cagando leches.

Luego os leo.


----------



## awai (21 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Da igual lo que salga... pareces nuevo... :o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perdona, lei algo por encima mientras iba en el coche acerca de lo del volumen de las manos fuertes, es posible tenerlo?


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El volumen desde hace un rato en el SAN es para ponerse a llorar... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



sí, para llorar

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-santander-y-bbva-en-eeuu-e-iberoamerica.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nes-preferentes-con-caracter-irrevocable.html


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

NUEVA YORK --Los contratos a futuros sobre los principales índices de acciones en Estados Unidos caían el jueves, luego que la rebaja de Standard & Poor's para las expectativas de la deuda del Reino Unido generara temores en cuanto a que también podría materializarse pronto una rebaja en la calificación crediticia del Gobierno de Estados Unidos. 

Los contratos a futuro sobre el S&P 500 caían 3,9 puntos a 896,30, los futuros sobre el Nasdaq 100 descendían 5,8 puntos a 1386,80, mientras que los del Promedio Industrial Dow Jones perdían 32 puntos. 

El miércoles, tras subir durante la mañana, las acciones en Estados Unidos cerraron a la baja, luego que los títulos del sector bancario perdieran su impulso inicial y la Reserva Federal advirtiera que sus expectativas para la profundidad de la recesión empeoraron en los últimos tres meses. 

El Promedio Industrial Dow Jones descendió 53 puntos a 8422, el Índice Compuesto Nasdaq cayó 7 puntos a 1728 y el índice S&P 500 descendió 5 a 903, con avances de las emisiones de bienes básicos, pero presionado por las bajas de compañías financieras y de servicio básicos. 

Standard & Poor's ratificó la calificación crediticia del Reino Unido en "AAA", pero rebajó sus expectativas de "estable" a "negativa", aduciendo que existe el potencial de que la deuda gubernamental pueda igualar la producción del país. Mientras peor sea la calificación de deuda de un país, más caro se hace pedir préstamos. 

"Si Wall Street se comporta hoy como lo ha hecho últimamente, creo que habrá una reacción inicial a esto, que será negativa en todos los mercados", dijo Mike Lenhoff, estratega jefe de la corredora británica Brewin Dolphin. 

"Otros mercados podrían pensar que lo que le pasó al Reino Unido también podría pasarles a ellos". 

La decisión de S&P tuvo un gran impacto en los activos del Reino Unido. El precio de los bonos británicos caía, el índice accionario FTSE 100 perdía más del 2% y la libra esterlina se debilitaba frente al dólar. 

En tanto, el dólar se depreciaba un 0,2% en relación con el yen y un 0,3% frente al euro. 

Los futuros del petróleo también perdían terreno, caían US$1,37 a US$60,67 el barril, mientras que los futuros del oro subían US$2,70 la onza. 

Los rendimientos de los bonos del Gobierno de Estados Unidos a 10 años subían 2 puntos base al 3,21%. 

En Asia, donde la mayoría de los mercados no tuvieron la oportunidad de reaccionar a la noticia de S&P, el índice Nikkei 225 de Tokio cerró el jueves con una baja de 80,49 puntos, o un 0,9%, a 9264,15; el índice compuesto de Shanghai cayó un 1,5% para concluir en 2610,62; y el índice Hang Seng de Hong Kong descendió 276,35 puntos, o un 1,6%, a 17199,49.


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,
JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JAJA,JA,JA,,

JAAAAAAAAAAAA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JAJA,,JA,JA,JA

Nada más que decir


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 May 2009)

no leisteis ayer las previsones de donde dije digo digo diego de losUSA??

paro al 9%


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 May 2009)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-eeuu-sera-peor-de-lo-calculado-en-enero.html


----------



## Wataru_ (21 May 2009)

No se como saldrá el dato del Paro... pero es lógico pensar... que si el dato de construcción de nuevas viviendas pego el palo el otro día, eso tiene importantes repercusiones en el trabajo, como bien sabemos en España.

Estamos de acuerdo que los niveles de PIB en la construcción de ambos países no son comparables, pero siguen contando y mucho.

Por otra parte las previsiones ¿se modifican semanalmente?. Es una duda que tengo ^___^!

Un saludo


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 May 2009)

dato del paro (PORRA) 666.666

dato anterior revisado 650.000


----------



## carvil (21 May 2009)

Las previsiones que se manejan es que USA siga destruyendo empleo como mínimo hasta finales del primer semestre del 2010 a eso sumale +1 año para aquí


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 May 2009)

Como está el patio.

Yo creo que esto caerá, pero emepezará mañana, o la semana que viene, si lo hace, y cuando caiga, creo, veremos nuevos mínimos.

Cuál es su opinión¿?


----------



## Tupper (21 May 2009)

Caerá cuando menos se espere por cualquier noticia chorra.

Yo esperaba que fuera GM el detonante en junio/julio pero igual hasta la rescatan o nacionalizan los muy mamones.

Lo que tiene que cambiar es el sentimiento de los inversores y que vuelva la desconfianza/miedo. El VIX a mínimos.

Y de momento yo no veo tal cosa. No va a caer cuando todos lo esperamos ansiosos.


----------



## carvil (21 May 2009)

Primero hay que subir hasta 930 en el futuro del S&P y luego bajaremos hasta la zona 740-750


----------



## Wataru_ (21 May 2009)

Caerá cuando a ellos le interese, si a estos niveles no entran nuevas Gacelas, pues bajamos los precios... lo importante es sumar. 

Es un negocio y lo importante es que entren clientes.

Un saludo

Ojo... como el dato del Paro salga malo nos vamos al -3... cosa que no creo.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ZdctlOEsqMQ/ShRzRH5w1FI/AAAAAAAABro/FWWfbl_K9H4/s1600-h/crowded-train.jpg


----------



## Gamu (21 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si hombre, a los 17000 vamos a volver en un añito y poco... Este tio que se ha fumao? a menos que los chinos inunden las bolsas con todos sus dólares dificil veo que subamos ni un 10% anual.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 May 2009)

Por la forma del S&P, diria que el dato va a salir mejor del esperado... o eso o se lo pasan por el forro... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> si hombre, a los 17000 vamos a volver en un añito y poco... Este tio que se ha fumao? a menos que los chinos inunden las bolsas con todos sus dólares dificil veo que subamos ni un 10% anual.



Pues yo estoy completamente de acuerdo con este hombre... :o


Cuando el SAN ronde los 2,5€ al cabo de 1-2 años subirá hasta los 4,75€... osea justo el 90% que vaticina este hombre... es usted un certero visionario hoyga... 





Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 May 2009)

el dato del paro se lo han pasado por el forro los ultimos 3 meses... puedes comprobarlo


----------



## carvil (21 May 2009)

Fuertes ventas en GS en el Pre-Market (Siempre tienen la mejor información)


----------



## Wataru_ (21 May 2009)

Calendario econmico

Algo peores de lo esperado, pero en linea vamos... que de recuperación por ahora nada de nada...

Entiendo que quieran hablar de que a cosa mejora... pero eso díselo al número de parados que no deja de aumentar.

Un saludo


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> dato del paro (PORRA) 666.666
> 
> dato anterior revisado 650.000



yo me referia a este, claro, jeje 




> Actual: 6662KCons.: 6650KPrevio: 6560K
> 
> Las peticiones de desempleo continuadas que publica el Labor Department es una estimación del número de desempleados que actualmente recibe beneficios de desempleo. Es un indicador de la fortaleza del mercado de trabajo. Un incremento en este indicador tiene implicaciones negativas sobre el gasto de los consumidores. Un resultado superior a las expectativas es bajista para el dólar, mientras que una lectura inferior al consenso del mercado es alcista.




no al semanal 

Peticiones semanales de subsidio por desempleo (may 16) 



> Actual: 631KCons.: 630KPrevio: 643KRevised
> 
> Las peticiones semanales de subsidio por desempleo son publicadas por el US Department of Labor y es una medida del número de personas que han pedido su primera solicitud de seguro por desempleo. En otras palabras, provee una medida de la fortaleza en el mercado de trabajo. Un número superior al anticipado indica debilidad en el mercado laboral, que influye en la fortaleza y dirección de la actividad económica estadounidense. De esta manera, una lectura inferior a la esperada es alcista para el dólar.


----------



## carvil (21 May 2009)

Cerrado cortos en POP y SAN

Salu2


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 May 2009)

ws -100...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 May 2009)

S&P viene en 890, ahí tiene un punto importante, de perder éste, nos iríamos al soporte de los 880/2, que es el fibo23,6% de toda la bajada desde máximos de 2007...

Saludos...

PD: Como va la porra...?


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

Que aburrimiento de día, al menos en el Ibex, esto ni sube ni baja ni hace nada, las CRI en el mismo lugar que cuando entré (bueno, pierdo un mísero céntimo) las Iberdrolas no bajan pero tampoco se me ejecuta la orden que puse hace no se cuantas horas.

A ver si los gringos mueven esto un poco más.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Que aburrimiento de día, al menos en el Ibex, esto ni sube ni baja ni hace nada, las CRI en el mismo lugar que cuando entré (bueno, pierdo un mísero céntimo) las Iberdrolas no bajan pero tampoco se me ejecuta la orden que puse hace no se cuantas horas.
> 
> A ver si los gringos mueven esto un poco más.



Qué pusiste al final en la porra, Mulder...? :

PD: Al menos yo estoy corto en Abengoa...  Aunque desde hace unos días y todavía pierdo...


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

Y el SAN soltando papel... 


*I LOVE THIS GAME...*




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué pusiste al final en la porra, Mulder...? :
> 
> PD: Al menos yo estoy corto en Abengoa...  Aunque desde hace unos días y todavía pierdo...



guat porra?


----------



## jcfdez (21 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Que aburrimiento de día, al menos en el Ibex, esto ni sube ni baja ni hace nada, las CRI en el mismo lugar que cuando entré (bueno, pierdo un mísero céntimo) las Iberdrolas no bajan pero tampoco se me ejecuta la orden que puse hace no se cuantas horas.
> 
> A ver si los gringos mueven esto un poco más.



Al final CRI si que parecen un rollo...según dice capital bolsa:



> Francisco Renés, director general de Criteria, ha señalado que no tiene obligación ni necesidad de realizar desinversiones, y que el momento actual no es bueno para desinvertir.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> guat porra?



La del S&P para esta semana!!!!! No me dijiste que lo estudiarías este fin de semana...? :

Esa en la que Kujire dijo 930/55 y Percebo 960... 

Saludos...

PD: Por cierto, pobre Pecata_Minuta, ayer por 2 céntimos no vendió SAN y hoy tiene el marrón encima...


----------



## Riviera (21 May 2009)

Como me alegro de haber salido esta mañana


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

jcfdez dijo:


> Al final CRI si que parecen un rollo...según dice capital bolsa:



Pues me he metido varias veces en ellas y 5 ticks en una mañana si que se movían, al menos, mientras las otras se pueden mover perfectamente 20 o 30 céntimos.

Mi fijación con CRI es que hoy tenía punto de reacción en ella para cortos y lo que te dije ayer del volumen.


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La del S&P para esta semana!!!!! No me dijiste que lo estudiarías este fin de semana...? :
> 
> Esa en la que Kujire dijo 930/55 y Percebo 960...
> 
> ...



Yo dije 883 pero los alcanzó enseguida, ahora según mi sistema me sale 842.25, pero creo que ya es tarde para decirlo 

La verdad es que hice una pequeña modificación a mi sistema para que usara ciclos a más largo plazo en el S&P y en el Stoxx.

edito: es curioso en el Stoxx me sale 2293 y es el mínimo de esta semana exactamente, bueno es el de la semana pasada pero el ciclo empieza el 11 y acaba el 27 de mayo.


----------



## Riviera (21 May 2009)

Pues yo empiezo a oler que con los 890 hoy na van a poder,por lo tanto...


Kujireeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Riviera (21 May 2009)

Dentro de ing a 8,05,si,lo se.Los tengo cuadrados


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Dentro de ing a 8,05,si,lo se.Los tengo cuadrados



¿corto o largo?


----------



## Riviera (21 May 2009)

Largo,para cortos ya hay muchos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 May 2009)

Fuera de los cortos de Abengoa 17,07 -> 17,03
Todavía me quedan 181 vendidas a 16,24... :o Esas tendran que esperar un poco más... 

Jodó, se acaban de poner a 17,15... ufff!!!

Saludos...

PD: Como bien dice donpepito, hay que primar la liquidez...


----------



## Hank Scorpio (21 May 2009)

Bueno a rellenar el gap de apertura, despues ya veremos si se puede o no con los 890.


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

De los chicharros de mi listado... hoy le toca a VICL +25%


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Fuera de los cortos de Abengoa 17,07 -> 17,03
> Todavía me quedan 181 vendidas a 16,24... :o Esas tendran que esperar un poco más...
> 
> Jodó, se acaban de poner a 17,15... ufff!!!
> ...



Y luego se me escandalizan a mi por querer sacar 3 céntimos en CRI 

Iberdrola quiere llegar a 6.05 para iniciar una travesía por las profundidades abisales, pero le está costando un mundo llegar a ese nivel, en cuanto llega a 6.04 le meten papelón a 6.03.


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> De los chicharros de mi listado... hoy le toca a VICL +25%



Voy a echarle un vistazo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Y luego se me escandalizan a mi por querer sacar 3 céntimos en CRI
> 
> Iberdrola quiere llegar a 6.05 para iniciar una travesía por las profundidades abisales, pero le está costando un mundo llegar a ese nivel, en cuanto llega a 6.04 le meten papelón a 6.03.



No ha sido por gusto... :o Se pasa mal cuando las ves en 17.97...

Ha sido ver que con las comisiones pagadas no perdía y darle al botoncito... encima ha sido vender y subir, jeje

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (21 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La del S&P para esta semana!!!!! No me dijiste que lo estudiarías este fin de semana...? :
> 
> Esa en la que Kujire dijo 930/55 y Percebo 960...
> 
> ...



bua, bua, buaaaa
aqui sigo, como de momento no pierdo, las aguanto, a ver si esto sube...


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

Al finnnnnn!

Corto en Iberdrola a 6.05


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

Otra del listado con +25% OSCI


----------



## pecata minuta (21 May 2009)

Yo de mayor quiero ser donpepito.


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

Insider Form 4 (Insider Trades) - Hemispherx BioPharma, Inc. (HEB) - NASDAQ.com

Kujire .... take a look a las compras del DR.CARTER.


----------



## Kujire (21 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Insider Form 4 (Insider Trades) - Hemispherx BioPharma, Inc. (HEB) - NASDAQ.com
> 
> Kujire .... take a look a las compras del DR.CARTER.



vaya pelotazo!


----------



## Riviera (21 May 2009)




----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

CRI parece que va a perder los 3 euros, parece que ya se han cansado de aguantarla.


----------



## aksarben (21 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Insider Form 4 (Insider Trades) - Hemispherx BioPharma, Inc. (HEB) - NASDAQ.com
> 
> Kujire .... take a look a las compras del DR.CARTER.



Mola, del millón de acciones compradas el 80-90% son suyas .


----------



## awai (21 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> CRI parece que va a perder los 3 euros, parece que ya se han cansado de aguantarla.



Pues los cabrones siguen comprando.... yo también tengo cortos a 3.01, para ser como DP ^_^


----------



## Wataru_ (21 May 2009)

Y ¿por qué no caen los bancos...? Cosa rara, BAC, JP...GS Suben!! Umm ¿mañana más  ?

Un saludo

Por cierto Awai... Don Pepito solo hay uno... jaja


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

¿200 puntos de caida del ibex os parece poco...? me estoy dejando la piel en la arena... :



Saludos


----------



## awai (21 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Y ¿por qué no caen los bancos...? Cosa rara, BAC, JP...GS Suben!! Umm ¿mañana más  ?
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Por cierto Awai... Don Pepito solo hay uno... jaja



Jajjaa, llevo perdida mucha pasta estos tres días, estoy empezando a moderarme y aprender de los sabios.

No se quien a cambiando la recomendación a Neutral a todos los bancos USA, no sé que agencia fue, pero una que se quiere librar del papel


----------



## awai (21 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿200 puntos de caida del ibex os parece poco...? me estoy dejando la piel en la arena... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Como el S&P cierre por debajo de 880 ya veras que pedazo GAP mañana


----------



## Wataru_ (21 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Como el S&P cierre por debajo de 880 ya veras que pedazo GAP mañana



Mucha caída es esa ¿en? Sería casi un 3%. Con los bancos sin estar por la labor, no lo veo muy factible. Yo con que cierre con un -1.1% Me sobra... y así mañana gano la apuesta ^___^ 880.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Como el S&P cierre por debajo de 880 ya veras que pedazo GAP mañana



joder, joder... que no llega la transferencia que hice ayer a R4... esto es un complot... :

Me están robando las plusvalias... por diossss.... :


Tengo el estoque que ya no tiene ni punta...




Saludos :


----------



## Kujire (21 May 2009)

no sé Tonuel ... pero te veo un poco fondon ... claro debe ser la falta de entrenamiento ... vigila el astado que no he visto al picador


----------



## awai (21 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mucha caída es esa ¿en? Sería casi un 3%. Con los bancos sin estar por la labor, no lo veo muy factible. Yo con que cierre con un -1.1% Me sobra... y así mañana gano la apuesta ^___^ 880.
> 
> Un saludo



Recuerda lo de ayer... ganaba un 1% y acabo perdiendo... ¿habla hoy alguien?


----------



## awai (21 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> joder, joder... que no llega la transferencia que hice ayer a R4... esto es un complot... :
> 
> Me están robando las plusvalias... por diossss.... :
> 
> ...



Yo tengo la oficina aquí al lado, la prox la haces a mi cuenta y ya me encargo yo del resto 


Edito: Empieza a ponerse interesante el volumen en CRI


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

Otra FARMA... a la lista de vigilancia ANPI


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

MITTAL, puede ser una buena oportunidad de compra... mañana recupera con total seguridad... -IBEX35


----------



## Riviera (21 May 2009)

Me salto el stop,han ido a por mis milloneh  

-9 centimos mas comisiones.Acepto osito como animal de compañia


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

Entre hoy y mañana los gringos van a deshacer posiciones masivamente ante la fiesta de este fin de semana y la que está cayendo, el guanazo debería estar asegurado.


----------



## awai (21 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> MITTAL, puede ser una buena oportunidad de compra... mañana recupera con total seguridad... -IBEX35



Me acojona este tipo de empresas, por lo típico de las ventas masivas del dia antes de una noticia bomba.

SP 885.58 ... Wataru te espero


----------



## Gamu (21 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Me acojona este tipo de empresas, por lo típico de las ventas masivas del dia antes de una noticia bomba.
> 
> SP 885.58 ... Wataru te espero



además, mittal pierde pasta a cascoporro. 

Si la crisis es en L, este tipo de empresas van a sufrir mucho...

Edito: acabo de leer que le han rebajado el rating de su deuda al nivel de "casi" bono basura.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Me acojona este tipo de empresas, por lo típico de las ventas masivas del dia antes de una noticia bomba.
> 
> SP 885.58 ... Wataru te espero



Juas nada nada minucias... ya mismo suben... hay que maquillar el cierre europeo. ^___^!

Sin una noticia bomba... un 3% con el VIX tan arriba... Ya veremos... por mi que los fusilen a todos ! jaja


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> no sé Tonuel ... pero te veo un poco fondon ... claro debe ser la falta de entrenamiento ... vigila el astado que no he visto al picador




Pues las chavalas del gimnasio no me dicen lo mismo... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

Orden puesta de 2000acs a 20,75 -MITTAL.


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

Ya.... lo mismo decian de OHL... desde 7,00€ y mira donde está.


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Orden puesta de 2000acs a 20,75 -MITTAL.




Vas a palmar... ha subido demasiado estos dias...

Por cierto, el ibex deberia estar cayendo 50 puntos más por lo menos... 

espera que viene otro... :




Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

ACCIONA... me la jugado esta semana... llevarlas desde 84,65 y 80,00€ y malvenderlas en 82,65 y 85.40€ y al día siguiente en 93,00€ hay que arriesgar!!!!


----------



## awai (21 May 2009)

El economistas, carlos doblado responde a una pregunta que me ha dejado loco.

*#30Hola Carlos. El otro día he visto los ''Ciclos de Benner'' y pronostica que en el 2010 habrá un máximo por encima de los 16.000 en el IBEX. ¿Qué opinas? Gracias por tu tiempo y conocimientos.*
Benner también se ha equivocado a lo largo de la historia. Esta vez me parece complicado (ya me gustaría, ya) que acierte. Gracias a vosotros.


El Benner ese es un Juanlu cualquiera!


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

Tengo una orden en DSCO... a 1.01USD ha tocado los 1.02USD ----30K ACS---- algo me dice que hay PUMP!


----------



## Wataru_ (21 May 2009)

Tenemos a la campeona perdiendo solo un -0.34% (Telefónica)... pesa mucho la jodía.

Yo tranquilo hasta los 790 no estaré... no me fío un pelo de estos Yankis... tienen cara de tontos... pero jarl te la meten doblada, los muy viciosos.


----------



## jcfdez (21 May 2009)

ZP está comprando a saco para que no caiga más el IBEX. Y lo hace con el fondo de pensiones.


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

XOMA, otra que vamos a invertir... con dilución como le gustan A DP HF LTD!

XOMA announces $10 million financing - International

Kujire... la oferta es a 1.0xUSD y ahora están a 0.77USD.


----------



## sopelmar (21 May 2009)

yo creo que salvamos la semana con nota , ya no hay caidas como las de antes


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

Cuando el SAN está soltando su propio papel en un dia como hoy, me parece que ya saben que nos la pegamos... :



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 May 2009)

El Ibex está a punto de formar una peligrosa figura de doble techo


Un doble techo en máximos de un rebote significa, por lo general, un cambio de tendencia, según la teoría chartista. Y eso es, precisamente, lo que podría ocurrir en breve si el Ibex, que ayer volvió a chocar con los máximos alcanzados la pasada semana, perfora el suelo de los 8.830 puntos. La caída, como mínimo, sería del 7%, lo que anularía totalmente la ganancia conquistada. Pero, aún más, si en su desplome no aguanta el soporte que dibuja la figura en la zona de los 7.755-7.590 puntos, el selectivo se vería abocado a descender hasta los mínimos del pasado marzo.

El peligro de doble techo amenaza a los mercados bursátiles del mundo. De forma casi perfecta, los principales indicadores han chocado con los máximos que se alcanzaron la pasada semana –9.450 puntos en el caso del Ibex- para volver a caer y rebotar hasta esos mismos niveles. Los máximos alcanzados son una barrera hasta ahora infranqueable, que ha llevado al selectivo español a marcar también un doble suelo en los 8.830 puntos el 14 y el 18 de mayo.






Fuente: Noesis

Según la teoría chartista, es necesario que el Ibex rompa ese doble suelo, es decir, la base de la figura para que se confirme el doble techo y se pierda la última directriz del movimiento. De momento hay ciertos indicios de que esto puede no tardar en ocurrir, como el importante volumen en zonas altas observado en la caída del 20 de marzo, los niveles de sobrecompra, los excesos de volúmenes en el último tramo, etc.

CAÍDA BRUSCA

La experiencia muestra que llegada esta situación las caídas suelen ser bastante bruscas. “Lo normal es que lleguemos a los niveles del lunes pasado a muy corto plazo y que en sólo tres días se pierda lo ganado desde máximos”, comenta Eduardo Faus de Renta 4. Para este experto técnico, la fiabilidad del doble techo hay que buscarla en que produzca después de una subida, como es el caso en la actualidad. Hay que recordar que desde que el Ibex tocara mínimos en febrero, no ha cesado de revalorizarse.

También la teoría dice que lo mínimo que puede llegar a corregir el índice es lo que resta entre la base y el techo de la figura, que ahora serían 630 puntos. Con esta referencia, habría que buscar puntos en la curva del Ibex para establecer los siguientes soportes. Así, se encuentra un mínimo en la zona de 8.410 puntos, que no sería relevante al situarse por encima del mínimo que marca la anterior figura, para pasar a otro más serio en 7.760 puntos, donde se establecería el nivel “normal” de la corrección.

No obstante, hay otro soporte más importante en la zona de 7.590 puntos, que si se perfora llevaría al Ibex de vuelta a los mínimos de marzo, comenta Carlos Jaureguizar, de Noesis. Sin embargo, señala la existencia de un hueco que aún no se ha perdido en el que estaría el soporte de corto plazo del selectivo español: los 9.163 puntos.

La analista de Financia Sofinloc, Pepa Montes, cree que no hay que conectar las alarmas porque el doble techo es mínimo, ya que el plazo de tiempo en el que se han alcanzado los dos máximos es muy corto (el primero fue el 11 de mayo y el segundo el martes 20 de mayo). “Para que este tipo de figuras sean consistentes, la bolsa debe permanecer al menos tres meses en máximos”, asegura. “El doble techo es, por tanto, pequeño y llevaría al Ibex a caer a 8.850 puntos”. Montes sitúa el recorte natural cerca de los 8.000 puntos o ligeramente por debajo.

En su opinión, lo más importante es que los índices han llegado a la media de las 200 últimas sesiones, donde chocan. “Esta media se utiliza para ver las tendencias, junto a diversos factores que también influyen. Por eso, si el índice está por encima de la media (que se encuentra en 9.368 puntos) la tendencia es alcista y si está por debajo es bajista”, explica. “Por tanto, nadie invierte por debajo de la media de las últimas 200 sesiones”.


----------



## ( | )_euribor===>( O ) (21 May 2009)

jcfdez dijo:


> ZP está comprando a saco para que no caiga más el IBEX. Y lo hace con el fondo de pensiones.



Se agarraban a los brotes verdes de la bolsa para explicar el inexplicable cambio de tendencia al alza de la economía que ellos veían. Se les hunde el barco. Lo de las pensiones...¿pueden sacar pasta de otro sitio?, creo que no.


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

MITTAL, no quiere que DP HF LTD, entre en su accionariado... por ahora.... veremos en subasta!


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

La leyenda de que el bobiernos iba a meter pasta en la bolsa... es cierta... de hecho según mis fuentes... el SAN... tiene una buena parte de las cuotas de mis empleados.


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 May 2009)

China pide a los países desarrollados que reduzcan sus emisiones un 40 por ciento para 2020. europapress.es


de bonos, no?


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

Hoy tenemos un sospechoso cierre al borde del abismo


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 May 2009)

invertia confirma que nos podemos ir al guano

solo hay que aguantar 11 dias


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

¿Nadie mete unos largos...?

¿Unas gamesas apolo...? 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> invertia confirma que nos podemos ir al guano
> 
> solo hay que aguantar 11 dias



Pues entre decir que nos vamos o que nos 'podemos' ir al guano, es como no decir nada ¿eh?


----------



## wsleone (21 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> MITTAL, no quiere que DP HF LTD, entre en su accionariado... por ahora.... veremos en subasta!




Permítame que le corrija: DP HF LTD & Co


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 May 2009)

invertia era hasta hace 10 minutos "esto vaparriba",.... se esta curando en salud por si


----------



## bullish consensus (21 May 2009)

estais equivocaos ya veis lo que dice este:
Criteria: "No son buenos momentos para desinvertir" - 1265442 - 21/05/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

En subasta haremos una microcirugìa... al paciente!!! le vamos a extirpar cortos!


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> invertia era hasta hace 10 minutos "esto vaparriba",.... se esta curando en salud por si



*invertia = juanluís*


sobran las palabras... :o







Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (21 May 2009)

Timothy Geithner, secretario del tesoro de EEUU, ha declarado que la posición fiscal de EEUU es insostenible a menos que se recorte déficit en un futuro.

O antes de que los Chinos nos quite la paga del todo. Tendrán cara...


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 May 2009)

lo q he puesto en la pag anterior esde ellos


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

El volumen del SAN de hoy es de risa... :o

Aquí os dejo el torito tonto del dia...:










Saludos


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

Paso de subir a 20,82€ en subasta... abandono MTS!

Nos han subido CRI a 3,01€ de momento mantengo CORTOS.


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

Pues según la subasta del SAN mañana arrancamos otra vez ligeramente alcistas 

He de irme.


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

Casi 1000 puntos de diferencia entre el ibex y el dow... 



*La hostia va a ser pequeña...*







Saludos :


----------



## rosonero (21 May 2009)

Tengo la intuición de que el día que sea capaz de no dejarme llevar por la última noticia, el último análisis técnico ni los últimos 30 minutos de cotización, haré algo grande.


----------



## awai (21 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Paso de subir a 20,82€ en subasta... abandono MTS!
> 
> Nos han subido CRI a 3,01€ de momento mantengo CORTOS.



Me too (10 caracteres)


----------



## pecata minuta (21 May 2009)

Bueno, pues nada, ahí sigo con mis santanderes... es que me ha llegado una carta de Botin invitandome a la reunion de accionistas del 19 de junio, y empezaba por "Querido accionista..." y claro, me he emocionao.

Mañana puede ser un día un poco raro. Me puedo esperar cualquier cosa, pero me inclino a pensar que no va a ser de guano ni de subidón. Igual es porque voy larga y niego la evidencia. Pero bueno, como todos los analistos dicen que esto va p'abajo, igual es la mejor excusa para que todo remonte.


----------



## Speculo (21 May 2009)

Bueeeeno, ya estoy por aquí.

No me habéis cuidado nada bien la bajista que os dejé a punto de caramelo antes de irme. Os dejo el índice listo para irse a los 9100 y me lo encuentro 125 puntos más arriba.

Y las CRI ¿Qué pasa? A ver si mantenemos a raya a los viejetes, que entran a última hora en la subasta y me modifican el precio. Un poco de control, hombre.


----------



## awai (21 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bueno, pues nada, ahí sigo con mis santanderes... es que me ha llegado una carta de Botin invitandome a la reunion de accionistas del 19 de junio, y empezaba por "Querido accionista..." y claro, me he emocionao.
> 
> Mañana puede ser un día un poco raro. Me puedo esperar cualquier cosa, pero me inclino a pensar que no va a ser de guano ni de subidón. Igual es porque voy larga y niego la evidencia. Pero bueno, como todos los analistos dicen que esto va p'abajo, igual es la mejor excusa para que todo remonte.



Personalmente en el primer repunte vendería... el riesgo es muy alto para el escaso beneficio.
Date cuenta que la bajada ha sido de 20 centimos en apertura, otra de esas mañana y rompe los 7 a la baja, ademas las aplicaciones del Santander estan vendiendo cosa mala.


Pero esa es la opinion de alguien que ha perdido 300 euros en 2 dias, osea que no me hagas mucho caso.
Por cierto el S&P parece que no quiere caer.:





Speculo dijo:


> Y las CRI ¿Qué pasa? A ver si mantenemos a raya a los viejetes, que entran a última hora en la subasta y me modifican el precio. Un poco de control, hombre.



Eso digo yo... que vamos a este paso pierdo en cada operación que haga, y eso me enfada


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

Hace unos días ... compre y vendí a con un beneficio de 8% intradía... de nuevo es posible entrar a buen precio:

ABIO


----------



## Kujire (21 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bueno, pues nada, ahí sigo con mis santanderes... es que me ha llegado una carta de Botin invitandome a la reunion de accionistas del 19 de junio, y empezaba por "Querido accionista..." y claro, me he emocionao.
> 
> Mañana puede ser un día un poco raro. Me puedo esperar cualquier cosa, pero me inclino a pensar que no va a ser de guano ni de subidón. Igual es porque voy larga y niego la evidencia. Pero bueno, como todos los analistos dicen que esto va p'abajo, igual es la mejor excusa para que todo remonte.



A los analistos-agoreros-charlatanes no se les hace ningún caso, porque a ellos se les paga por hablar y no por el rendimiento de sus análisis. Ya sabes, somos lo que comemos ...


----------



## Speculo (21 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> [...]
> Por cierto el S&P parece que no quiere caer.:
> [...]



Depende de cómo se mire. Para mí que lo que no quiere hacer ya es subir más.
O vuelve a recuperar los 890 o Kujire pierde la porra.


----------



## Kujire (21 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Depende de cómo se mire. Para mí que lo que no quiere hacer ya es subir más.
> O vuelve a recuperar los 890 o Kujire pierde la porra.


----------



## Speculo (21 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


>



Esto es un bufido o una risotada ??


----------



## Kujire (21 May 2009)

DP qué le pasa a MESA?

échale un ojo a LCC:, jur jur


----------



## Wataru_ (21 May 2009)

Las ELI (Farma) no se si era de las de DP, la tengo en mi Portfolio han llegado a bajar un 50%, de una sola venta... Ojo... ahora anda en 36%,

Mama tengo miedo... , Pennys= Muchas plusvalías... o... lo que era normal.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Eso digo yo... que vamos a este paso pierdo en cada operación que haga, y *eso me enfada*



Y te transformas en este?


----------



## chollero (21 May 2009)

ahí es donde están las plusvalias en estos momentos de incertidumbre, en las centimeras que se han estrellado en Wall Street, DP es un crack


----------



## Speculo (21 May 2009)

> Por lo demás en el Mundo Hedge se comenta que no queda nadie largo, el perder el soporte 890 ha hecho saltar los stops loss de todo el mundo.
> 
> Todos los ojos puestos por debajo en 875, si lo perdiera muchos venderían agresivamente camino del 830-840 posiblemente.



A media hora del cierre lo subirán a los 900. Como si lo estuviera viendo ¿O no?


----------



## Wataru_ (21 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> A media hora del cierre lo subirán a los 900. Como si lo estuviera viendo ¿O no?



Hombre... muchas pintas no tiene. Se ve más cerca del -3%, aunque la mano de Dios ayudará.

Un saludo y ya veremos como acaba el partido


----------



## Speculo (21 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hombre... muchas pintas no tiene. Se ve más cerca del -3%, aunque la mano de Dios ayudará.
> 
> Un saludo y ya veremos como acaba el partido



*Trata de arrancarlo , Carlos ... Trata de arrancarlo, Carlos, por Dios ...*


----------



## awai (21 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hombre... muchas pintas no tiene. Se ve más cerca del -3%, aunque la mano de Dios ayudará.
> 
> Un saludo y ya veremos como acaba el partido



Al final voy a acertar y todo, me voy a cenar con una chati que conocí el otro día en una reunión ^__^


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

Ya he vuelto... un partidito de padel de la semana...

LCC, de momento no bajan de 2.95USD y las MESA, les tengo cariño... llevo unas 40.000acs... al cambio unos 4.000€ ahí las dejo aparcadas.

Soy accionista de XOMA, solo 2000acs me han entrado a 0.75USD y estoy a la espera de DSCO a 0.95USD con una orden puesta.

He comprado 1000acs de DGI a 17.12USD


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

De momento el "HYPE" de HEB... se está desinflando ... 1.48USD.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Al final voy a acertar y todo, me voy a cenar con una chati que conocí el otro día en una reunión ^__^



Esperemos que dejes el pabellon del foro bien alto esta noche


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 May 2009)

Esta mañana abri cortos a San ,popular y cintra esta ultima me salio rana y voy palmando,aunque mantengo la posicion.


----------



## Speculo (21 May 2009)

Kujireeee! 

¡¡Saca al gato o lo que sea, que se nos va el paciente!!


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

Bueno chavales... voy a sacar al manso que estos toros dan bastante pena... :o

Y luego a ver si dejo un cierre bien arregladito para que entre carne fresca mañana... ahora vuelvo... :




Saludos :


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 May 2009)

vamos vamos!!


----------



## Misterio (21 May 2009)

Y esto qué?


----------



## Kujire (21 May 2009)

Os dejo en manos de Tonuel que a él se le dan bien los cierres jiji


----------



## Wataru_ (21 May 2009)

Ya ha estado la mano de dios actuando... dime quien se querría quedar hoy largo comiéndose mañana el posible Gap a la baja...

Bueno... ellos también juegan 

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (21 May 2009)

DGI, tiene un buen cuidador... al cierre, recupera decentemente desde min del día.

Como curiosidad ... soy accionista de VICL... solo 225 tit a 2.25USD.


----------



## Kujire (21 May 2009)

*minuto y marcador ...............*

Dow 8,292.13 -129.91 (-1.54%)
S&P 500 888.34 -15.13 (-1.67%)
Nasdaq 1,695.25 -32.59 (-1.89%)

Edito: DP al final han ido sobrados...


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Os dejo en manos de Tonuel que a él se le dan bien los cierres jiji



*Ahí lo tienes... 

Venid gacelas, venid con tonuel y su papá... *:








Saludos


----------



## Kujire (21 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *Ahí lo tienes...
> 
> Venid gacelas, venid con tonuel y su papá... *
> 
> ...



ay que mono ...digooo que León más fiero, encantada de conocer a la familia, se nota que tienen un porte especial ...

por cierto, al final parece que habéis dejado escapar a alguna presa


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ay que mono ...digooo que León más fiero, encantada de conocer a la familia, se nota que tienen un porte especial ...
> 
> por cierto, al final parece que habéis dejado escapar a alguna presa




El cazador saciado no debe asustar al resto del rebaño... :



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 May 2009)

pole:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-gross-says-u-s-eventually-will-lose-aaa.html


----------



## Claca (21 May 2009)

Son la leche. Esta última media hora casi siempre decide el partido.

Como curiosidad:







Se parece un poco ¿no?


----------



## Speculo (21 May 2009)

A alguien le han robado una cartera con diez puntos y ni se ha enterado.

Yo creo que la última media hora en USA, como la gente ya sabe que lo van a subir, se mete a saco e incluso sube más. Es que si hay algún día que no lo suban, les montan una huelga.

Pues nada, al final se quedarán jugando ellos solos, ya veréis qué divertido.


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 May 2009)

estas seguro que mañana sube?


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

A las buenas noches!



azkunaveteya dijo:


> estas seguro que mañana sube?



Al menos ligeramente en apertura, tal como estaba anunciado.

Creo que tendremos una mañana lateral-alcista (levemente alcista) y muy aburrida, si los japos no logran avanzar o retroceder más de 1% esta noche, nos tocará aburrimiento.

Creo que me buscaré algo para largos y así compenso mi excesivo giro a los cortos.


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> estas seguro que mañana sube?




Diario de mañana viernes:

gap alcista... reclutamiento de gacelas... y luego al infierno... 



Saludos


----------



## awai (21 May 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Como curiosidad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te prometo que he hecho el mismo analisis esta mañana en el chart


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Diario de mañana viernes:
> 
> gap alcista... reclutamiento de gacelas... y luego al infierno...



Puede que sí, pero ten mucho cuidado mañana con los banquitos y las aseguradoras que tienen muchas ganas de subir.


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Puede que sí, pero ten mucho cuidado mañana con los banquitos y las aseguradoras que tienen muchas ganas de subir.



De lujo... así meteré otros cortos más arriba... :



Saludos


----------



## Claca (22 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Te prometo que he hecho el mismo analisis esta mañana en el chart



Probablemente repita otro arco hacia el infierno. La cosa está en saber cuando. A ver si finalmente lo llevan hasta el 950 o así.


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Puede que sí, pero ten mucho cuidado mañana con los banquitos y las aseguradoras que tienen muchas ganas de subir.



si si, mañana AIG triunfa


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Kujire: 

ARCA Biopharma Layoffs Ahead of PDUFA!!! | IguanaBio - A Daily Biotech and Pharma Tabloid - Gossip, News, Research, Humor and Updates on the Latest Events in Biotech and Pharma - Unique, Insightful, Truthful, Sometimes Sneaky


----------



## Mulder (22 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> si si, mañana AIG triunfa



Solo me refería a las españolas.


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Buenos días.

Pues a mapfre la veo más bien para cortos... buscando los 2,00€


----------



## awai (22 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Pues a mapfre la veo más bien para cortos... buscando los 2,00€



Otra accion conjunta con el DP HF?
Tengo unas CRI todavia y liquidez para otros cortos


----------



## awai (22 May 2009)

*La mayor quiebra de 2009: Estados Unidos cierra BankUnited FSB *

Las autoridades estadounidenses han anunciado el cierre de un gran banco de Florida, el BankUnited FSB de Coral Gables, que con 12.800 millones de dólares en activos representa la mayor quiebra bancaria del año.


La entidad era el mayor banco independiente del estado de Florida, duramente afectado por la crisis inmobiliaria, ha indicado la Agencia Federal de Garantías de Depósitos Bancarios (FDIC) en un comunicado.

El costo de la quiebra será particularmente elevado para la agencia, que lo evaluó en 4.900 millones de dólares.

La FDIC ha anunciado que optó por "la solución menos costosa", es decir la creación de una nueva sociedad bautizada BankUnited, que retomará la totalidad de las 86 sucursales, y la casi totalidad (97%) de los 8.600 millones de dólares de depósitos de BankUnited FSB, así como casi todos sus activos.

Seguirá funcionando con normalidad
La FDIC informó que los clientes podrán seguir utilizando sus tarjetas de débito y crédito con normalidad, así como hacer uso de los servicios del banco, que mañana abrirá las 86 oficinas que tiene en Florida. 

BankUnited FSB, que al 2 de mayo tenía 13.000 millones de dólares en activos, es el 34 banco intervenido por la FDIC este año y el tercero en Florida. 

Se esperaba que el banco tuviera unas pérdidas en el segundo trimestre del año de cerca 443,1 millones de dólares (12,55 dólares por acción), frente a los 65,8 millones de dólares (1,88 dólares por acción) del año anterior. 

En virtud de la intervención de FDIC, los activos del banco intervenido fueron vendidos a un consorcio de empresas financieras que operarán como institución de ahorros con el nombre de BankUnited.

La mayor quiebra de 2009: Estados Unidos cierra BankUnited FSB - 1266634 - 22/05/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es

Y si lo juntamos con esto

*Bill Gross advierte: EEUU podría perder su rating triple A*

Bill Gross, gerente del mayor fondo de bonos del mundo, ha advertdo que Estados Unidos perderá finalmente su calificación crediticia AAA, un temor que ya había afectado a los mercados financieros, y pondría al dólar, las acciones bajo presión vendedora.

En una entrevista concedida a Reuters, Gross dijo que cree que Estados Unidos podría enfrentar una baja de calificación en "al menos tres a cuatro años, si sucede eso, pero el mercado reconocerá los problemas antes que los servicios de calificación, justo como lo hicieron hoy".

Gross, uno de los jefes de inversión de Pacific Investment Management Co. y gerente de Pimco Total Return Fund, que tiene 154.000 millones de dólares en activos, había dicho que los caídas del mercado de ayer se debían a los temores de los inversores de que Estados Unidos "va por el camino del Reino Unido, de perder la calificación AAA, lo cual afecta a todos los activos financieros y al dólar".

http://www.eleconomista.es/flash/no...-EEUU-podria-perder-su-rating-triple-AAA.html

Parece que hoy puede ser un gran dia, el cuidador va a tener mucho trabajo


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> La entidad era el mayor banco independiente del estado de Florida, *duramente afectado por la crisis inmobiliaria*, ha indicado la Agencia Federal de Garantías de Depósitos Bancarios (FDIC) en un comunicado.
> 
> El costo de la quiebra será particularmente elevado para la agencia, que lo evaluó en 4.900 millones de dólares.







circulen...circulen...



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (22 May 2009)

A los buenos dias!



donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Pues a mapfre la veo más bien para cortos... buscando los 2,00€



Si hoy llega a superar los 2.36€ subirá, aunque el objetivo de subida dependerá de donde arranque hoy.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 May 2009)

Buenos días... 

El POP, BBVA y SAN tienen gaps por cerrar del 20/05, no nos iremos abajo sin cerrarlos, no? 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> 
> 
> Si hoy llega a superar los 2.36€ subirá, aunque el objetivo de subida dependerá de donde arranque hoy.




Mira el Dow y mira el Ibex... y luego me cuentas que vamos camino de los 10000... :

Ni Juanluís hoyga... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 May 2009)

El oro a 955$ no augura cosas buenas...

Saludos...

PD: Buenas, según se mire...


----------



## Mulder (22 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mira el Dow y mira el Ibex... y luego me cuentas que vamos camino de los 10000... :
> 
> Ni Juanluís hoyga...



Yo no he dicho 10.000 ni nada parecido, he dicho cuidado hoy con ponerse corto en bancos y aseguradoras, si hoy no suben el lunes si lo harán.

Solo aviso, quien no quiera creerme que no me lea.

pd: que susceptibles estamos esta mañana


----------



## Alvin Red (22 May 2009)

Parece que los UK compran Euros y Oro de buena mañana, ¿FTSE al guano?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 May 2009)

Que os parecen estas opciones?

*-Venta Put Telefónica strike 13,50 Diciembre 2009
*Ingreso total prima = 4810 euros
74 contratos = 7.400 acciones
TAE = 8,25%

*-Venta Put SAN strike 6,06 Diciembre 2009
*Ingreso total prima = 9405 euros
165 contratos = 16.500 acciones
TAE = 16,12%

*-Venta Put Iberdrola strike 5,00 Diciembre 2009
*Ingreso total prima = 5000 euros
200 contratos = 20.000 acciones
TAE = 8,57%

Para una inversión de 100K, vamos para DP o Pepon26... 

Saludos...


----------



## awai (22 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El oro a 955$ no augura cosas buenas...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Buenas, según se mire...



Si tuvieras a unos negros cogiendo pepitas de oro del rio si que auguraria cosas buenas


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no he dicho 10.000 ni nada parecido, he dicho cuidado hoy con ponerse corto en bancos y aseguradoras, si hoy no suben el lunes si lo harán.
> 
> Solo aviso, quien no quiera creerme que no me lea.
> 
> pd: que susceptibles estamos esta mañana




Mulder... usted sabe que yo sólo opero después de conocer sus maravillosos análisis... *es un placer leerle por las mañanas... *


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> ¿Que os parecen estas opciones?



Las opciones son de pobres... :o

Meta unos cortos al SAN y contribuya al derrumbe patrio... :





Saludos


----------



## Mulder (22 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Que os parecen estas opciones?
> 
> *-Venta Put Telefónica strike 13,50 Diciembre 2009
> *Ingreso total prima = 4810 euros
> ...



Telefónica está taaaan lateral, que hasta esa operación es arriesgada


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 May 2009)

Largo en SAN 7,13€... stop 6,97€... objetivo 7,30€

Saludos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... usted sabe que yo sólo opero después de conocer sus maravillosos análisis... *es un placer leerle por las mañanas... *
> 
> 
> Saludos



Eso asi...a pelo? Sin activar "mode" ni nada? :


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Largo en SAN 7,13€... stop 6,97€... objetivo 7,30€
> 
> Saludos...




Te lo digo ya... te voy a poner un Nelson al cierre... al SAN ya lo tengo bajo control... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

De momento.. solo en modo "view" vamos a ver como aguanta la primera hora.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 May 2009)

Buenos Días ^__^!

Igual, solo viendo... las dos últimas velas de ayer en el SP, me dan muy mala espina... fueron con un volumen muy grande para maquillar el cierre. ¿Qué harán hoy con menos volumen? Lo que quieran.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Bueno... comienza el baile.. 10.000acs MAPFRE -CFDs- corto a 2,31€


----------



## awai (22 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Bueno... comienza el baile.. 10.000acs MAPFRE -CFDs- corto a 2,31€



Yo tengo la orden de otras 2000, pero no entra ni de coña


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

En principio iba a colocarla a 2,32€ su max díario -por ahora- pero he preferido entrar en 2,31€ con un stop imaginario de 2,40€


----------



## awai (22 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En principio iba a colocarla a 2,32€ su max díario -por ahora- pero he preferido entrar en 2,31€ con un stop imaginario de 2,40€



Acaban de entrar las mias


----------



## Speculo (22 May 2009)

Muy buenas.
Mañanita lateral que no sabemos dónde nos llevará.

¿Lo de Mapfre es por alguna cosa especial o es simple intuición?


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Muy buenas.
> Mañanita lateral que no sabemos dónde nos llevará.
> 
> ¿Lo de Mapfre es por alguna cosa especial o es simple intuición?




No se... pero quedarse pillado a largo no es muy recomendable a dia de hoy... :o



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (22 May 2009)

Entro largo en el BBVA a 8.47 mientras intento quitarme de encima IBE y CRI.


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Los indicadores tecnicos se están cortando a la baja... quizás me he precipitado... pero ya está hecho!


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2009)

La Bolsa esta muy normalita

Hace tiempo que ya no se certifica


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2009)

El SAN hace lo que le da la gana con su cotización... que cracks... 

Suelto por arriba y compro por abajo... negocio seguro hoyga...




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Tonuel... ahora te dás cuenta de quienes son los que controlan el mercado en España?

Antes prefiero jugarme mi dinero en otra cotización... que el tito saque rendimiento de mi capital!


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Ya están fraguando alguna de las suyas para subir el ibex:

LONDRES --DJ Eurostoxx 50 cae 0,1% a 2.420,7 después de un breve momento en territorio positivo. Los volúmenes son bajos en el Reino Unido y EEUU debido al largo fin de semana que les espera al ser festivo el lunes. Un corredor cree que los comentarios de Bill Gross, cofundador de PIMCO, que el jueves dijo que EEUU podría perder su calificación crediticia "AAA", aunque dentro de unos años, podrían estar presionando los mercados. 

No hay importantes datos económicos en la agenda del día. (ANT)


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... ahora te dás cuenta de quienes son los que controlan el mercado en España?
> 
> Antes prefiero jugarme mi dinero en otra cotización... que el tito saque rendimiento de mi capital!




Al final el botas no podrá con nosotros... cada dia somos más... :




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (22 May 2009)

Buen arreón cruje-cortos que hemos tenido en cosa de minutos.

No sé por qué será, pero el mercado no está para hacer nada hoy..


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2009)

Bueno chavales... hoy si... hemos tocado los 1000 puntos arriba de Down... 

ésto quiere decir que nuestra economia es sólida y tal... :o



Saludos


----------



## awai (22 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Buen arreón cruje-cortos que hemos tenido en cosa de minutos.
> 
> No sé por qué será, pero el mercado no está para hacer nada hoy..



No te preocupes, dentro de 2 horas, en cuanto se vea que el SP cae en pre, volverá a perde rlo ganado


----------



## Kujire (22 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Al final el botas no podrá con nosotros... cada dia somos más... :
> 
> Saludos



la esperanza es lo último que se pierde


----------



## Bayne (22 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Largo en SAN 7,13€... stop 6,97€... objetivo 7,30€
> 
> Saludos...



Chapó, me quito el sombrero


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> la esperanza es lo último que se pierde



ya sabe usted que la fe mueve montañas... 




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (22 May 2009)

Me he quitado las Criteria de encima con pocas pérdidas, acordes con la poca cantidad invertida.

Y ahora... Pues no sé qué hacer :o


----------



## Kujire (22 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ya sabe usted que la fe mueve montañas...
> 
> Saludos



sin duda y gracias a ella a la que madruga Dios le ayuda, te quedan unos largos puestos como banderillas, échales un ojo de vez en cuando ... me vuelvo al sobre ... (sabe usted que estoy enfrascada en una porra ... y aunque no sea muy ético estoy "colaborando" para intentar ganarla)



> Con la jugada de ayer, hoy nos encontraremos muchos más cortos en el camino .... para tener liquidez para la subida, ándense con cuidado y ahorren munición para cuando sea precisa



S2


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 May 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Chapó, me quito el sombrero



Si,se lo podria considerar un trabajito de esos finos y profesionales


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Ahí está la clave... los pardillos -gacelas- está comprando ahora... como siempre las manos fuertes habían acumulado en marzo... han soltado papel... pero de momento no al completo.... cuando esto ocurra ... será el inicio de cambio de tendencia.


----------



## Alvin Red (22 May 2009)

Alucinante el grafico del PER S&P500, solo con ver este graficvo es para salir echando leches de la bolsa, si no recuerdo mal, un PER correcto esta entre 10 a 25 dando un margen amplio.







http://www.chartoftheday.com/20090522.htm?T


----------



## Speculo (22 May 2009)

Yo ya no me atrevo a nada, pero han cerrado el hueco que había y se ha girado a la baja.. 
Teóricamente deberían venir bajadas importantes, pero vete a saber tú. Esto ya es la lotería y el que acierte es, o porque tiene información que nadie tiene o por pura chorra.


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

MITTAL.... hubiese sido una buena compra ayer... en el momento que le bajan la calificación... sube seguro!


----------



## Speculo (22 May 2009)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Alucinante el grafico del PER S&P500, solo con ver este graficvo es para salir echando leches de la bolsa, si no recuerdo mal, un PER correcto esta entre 10 a 25 dando un margen amplio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El PER es brutal. Creo que es el más alto de la historia del S&P. Nunca antes estuvieron las acciones más caras teniendo en cuenta el PER.

Dicho lo cual, el PER, como todo análisis fundamental que se precie, no vale para nada en el mercado de intercambio de acciones. Lo que manda es el precio. Y si hay gente dispuesta a pagar por una acción un 300% de PER, la acción costará eso diga lo que diga el PER. 
Y mientras se mira el PER, el PIR y el POR, mucha gente se ha perdido una subida de más del 70% en valores que no se pueden tildar de chicharros ni por asomo. Y se la ha perdido teniendo todos los indicadores de tendencia a favor. Pero nada, cada uno a lo suyo


----------



## Tupper (22 May 2009)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Alucinante el grafico del PER S&P500, solo con ver este graficvo es para salir echando leches de la bolsa, si no recuerdo mal, un PER correcto esta entre 10 a 25 dando un margen amplio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joderrrr vaya gráfica. :


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Yo ya no me atrevo a nada, pero han cerrado el hueco que había y se ha girado a la baja..
> Teóricamente deberían venir bajadas importantes, pero vete a saber tú. Esto ya es la lotería y el que acierte es, o porque tiene información que nadie tiene o por pura chorra.



El SAN ya sólo suelta papelón... hasta aquí hemos llegado hamijos... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

MAPFRE ... le queda poquito...


----------



## awai (22 May 2009)

Las criterias me estan dando por el cacas!


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Hay que dosificar el dolor... CRI... recuerda el dividendo está al caer.... 27 de mayo.


----------



## Speculo (22 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> MAPFRE ... le queda poquito...



¿Para caer o para llegar a los 2,50 ??


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

A los 2,50€ ni hablar... solo tienes que ver el negociado y están vendiendo!

<table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="532" height="213"><tbody><tr height="63"><td id="mm_17" valign="top" width="532" height="63"><table id="mo_17"><tbody><tr><td class="LEFT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Descripción</td> <td class="RIGHT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Titulos Compra</td> <td class="RIGHT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Titulos Venta</td> <td class="RIGHT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">DIferencia C/V</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">ACF MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">323.886</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">327.040</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-3.154</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">ADP BA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">180.402</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">180.402</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">SGE VL </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">121.371</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">121.371</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">CVX MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">100.447</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">100.447</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">CMF BA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">70.000</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">70.000</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">INT VL </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">65.947</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">21.749</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">44.198</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">DBS MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">62.198</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">5.293</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">56.905</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">MLC MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">35.801</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">19.000</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">16.801</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BBVA MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">33.122</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">7.182</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">25.940</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">SGV BA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">25.828</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">15.177</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">10.651</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">MVR MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">19.025</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">256.602</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-237.577</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">IBS MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">18.624</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">17.136</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.488</td> </tr>  <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">RT4 MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">13.715</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">16.340</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-2.625</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">JPM MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">13.493</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">13.493</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BYM MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">13.127</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">18.268</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-5.141</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BIN MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">9.535</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">5.738</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">3.797</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">GGV BA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">6.400</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">6.400</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BSN BI </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">5.355</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">728</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">4.627</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">CMD MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">5.006</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">380</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">4.626</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">CAI BA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">4.916</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">7.336</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-2.420</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">CAI BI </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">3.600</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">3.600</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BSN MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">3.345</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">4.277</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-932</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">SFT MA  </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">3.000</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">44</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">2.956</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">WRG MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">2.172</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">5.732</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-3.560</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">MOR MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.888</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">4.460</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-2.572</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">IBS BA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.000</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">9.494</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-8.494</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">FND MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">975</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">24</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">951</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BCY MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">152</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">152</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BFI BA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">10.000</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-10.000</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BFS MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">214</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-214</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BST MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">2.146</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-2.146</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">CBS BA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">500</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-500</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">MAG BI </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td>  <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.500</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-1.500</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">NDK VL </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">23</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-23</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">CLP BI </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">23</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-23</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">NOR BI </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">701</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-701</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BBVA BI </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.100</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-1.100</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">EUP MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">8.660</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-8.660</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">GSM VL </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">92</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-92</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BTO VL </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">19.764</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-19.764</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">MVR BI </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">4.143</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-4.143</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BIC MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.363</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-1.363</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">ACA BA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.351</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-1.351</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">SGV MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">33.157</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-33.157</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">IBS VA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">46</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-46</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BTO MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">50.023</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-50.023</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">ABA BA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">9.500</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-9.500</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">ACF BA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">4.022</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-4.022</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr height="44"> <td id="mm_18" class="VC5_IMAGE_BORDER_BOTTOM" valign="top" width="532" height="44">
</td> </tr> <tr align="center" valign="top" height="10"> <td id="mm_19" align="center" valign="top" width="532" height="10">
</td> </tr> <tr height="91"> <td id="mm_20" valign="top" width="532" height="91"><table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="532" height="91"> <tbody><tr align="center" valign="top" height="91"> <td id="mm_21" align="center" valign="top" width="200" height="91">
</td> <td id="mm_22" valign="top" width="329" height="91"><table id="mo_22"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Titulos Acumulados:</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.144.330</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Wataru_ (22 May 2009)

Umm ¿ hay alguna manera de saber cuantos títulos tienen en cartera ? o ¿hay que hacerlo con un excel y todos los días?

Un saludo


----------



## Alvin Red (22 May 2009)

Perdon Speculo, no busques fallo en los fundamentales, la razón esta en que;



> The bears forgot to include two critical factors in their analysis, however: interest rates and inflation. Back in the mid-’70s and early ’80s, inflation reached into double digits, and interest rates soared. Treasury bonds yielding in excess of 10% looked pretty good to many investors, especially given the fact that their nominal returns — unlike those of stocks — were safe. Stocks thus had more competition than usual from bonds, part of why, as value guru Jeremy Grantham recently noted, *“high inflation rates typically come with lower than average P/Es and vice versa”*.
> 
> Today, interest rates are exceptionally low, and deflation — not inflation — is the concern of the day. ...



Pero el PER no puede llegar hasta el infinito, los inversores trasladaran su dinero a valores con mayor rendimiento, hay mucha deuda soberana en camino, cierto que no puedes mirar el PER en el intradia o a corto plazo, pero a la que haya un repunte inflacionario la bolsa va a caer a plomo.

The Real Question The Guru Investor


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Yo tengo un historico de negociados por valor.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 May 2009)

Los analistas de UBS rebajan el precio objetivo de Criteria a 3,8 euros desde los 4 euros anteriores.
Mantienen recomendación de COMPRAR

Los analistas de UBS suben el precio objetivo de Sacyr Vallehermoso a 6,3 euros desde los 5,1 euros anteriores.
Recomendación VENDER.

Como para fiarse de estos...


----------



## Riviera (22 May 2009)

A principios de año alguien colgo el enlace del negociado de las agencias de virtual chart que por lo que se ve tenia un bug.¿aun funciona? ¿alguien podria colgarlo?


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Mira MP.............


----------



## Riviera (22 May 2009)

Me apunto al carro de mapfre,corto en 2,35


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2009)

*Papelónnnn... papelónnnn....* 

A ver si me ponen la pasta ya estos XXbrones, es el momento de ponerle otros cortos al tito... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Hay que subir para soltar papel + caro... eso es lo habitual... el lunes verás que subida mas artificial... todo lo perdido esta semana en el IBEX,,,, nos lo vamos a cobrar el lunes... 9800.


----------



## Speculo (22 May 2009)

El gráfico de mapfre está para cortos, aunque le falta un día de confirmación. Un cierre por debajo de los niveles de ayer, por ejemplo.
Al precio de ahora mismo se puede dar la vuelta hacia arriba.

Si es que casi todos los valores están en las mismas, pero no terminan de girarse del todo.


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Hay que ser consecuente con los cortos... hasta los 2,41€ no me planteo cerrarlos... unos 1.000,00€ de minusv.


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Por ahora... tengo que pagar a HACIENDA bastante dinero en plusvalías.. prefiero arriesgarme... que tener que regalar ese 18% ... a TVE, los bancos, operadores, etc.




Me han dicho que los de la Agencia Tributaria te ponen la alfombra roja cada vez que vas... 

Ya sabes hamijo... hacienda somos todos...




donpepito dijo:


> Hay que subir para soltar papel + caro... eso es lo habitual... el lunes verás que subida mas artificial... todo lo perdido esta semana en el IBEX,,,, *nos lo vamos a cobrar el lunes... 9800*.




Está usted provocando al gacelerio DP... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

No, hacienda no somos todos, yo me alegro enormemente que mi dinero vaya a los que realmente lo necesitan, pero no comparto las ayudas a ciertos colectivos, campañas proabortistas, etc.

En fin... :-(


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Cuando FALCONE vuelve de su viaje... estimo que será a principios de JUNIO... veremos al tito... con sus cortos.

Ahora... solo hay que llevar la cot a los 8,00€ para soltar con plusvalias al 100%


----------



## Freeman (22 May 2009)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Alucinante el grafico del PER S&P500, solo con ver este graficvo es para salir echando leches de la bolsa, si no recuerdo mal, un PER correcto esta entre 10 a 25 dando un margen amplio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:x10 carácteres. Acojonante ese PER: *Tonuel*, carga tu rifle de certifieds y ten munición abundante a mano, la necesitaremos por aquí 

Saludos


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No, hacienda no somos todos, yo me alegro enormemente que mi dinero vaya a los que realmente lo necesitan, pero no comparto las *ayudas a ciertos colectivos*, campañas proabortistas, etc.
> 
> En fin... :-(



Digamos por ejemplo la SGAE... 

Por cierto... las agencias del SAN soltando a saco... 




La de Valencia esta mañana a primera hora sólo compraba...


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Hay que hacer caja para los consejeros... hay la TOCINO!!!!XD que recatada...


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No, hacienda no somos todos, yo me alegro enormemente que mi dinero vaya *a los que realmente lo necesitan*, pero no comparto las ayudas a ciertos colectivos, campañas proabortistas, etc.
> 
> En fin... :-(



Ah,pues yo soy tu hombre,indudablemente.Acuerdate de marcar la casilla AC en tu declaracion


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Largo en SAN 7,13€... stop 6,97€... objetivo 7,30€
> 
> Saludos...





tonuel dijo:


> Te lo digo ya... te voy a poner un Nelson al cierre... al SAN ya lo tengo bajo control...
> 
> Saludos



Donde está mi Nelson...? :

Saludos y felices plusvalías...


----------



## Riviera (22 May 2009)

venga va,que ya es la hora de que esto se de la vuelta y volvamos al punto de partida


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Donde está mi Nelson...?
> 
> Saludos y felices plusvalías...



Al cierre hamijo... al cierre... espero que finiquitara esos largos en su momento... :


Edito:








Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Si hoy no hay noticias para sujetar los indices... nuestro IBEX se las inventa... EUR fortalecido, las bolsas EUR, celebran las pocas exportaciones .... si esto sigue así!

Mejor seguimos importando... y DRYSHIP tiene que repuntar hasta los 20.00USD! XD


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Esta es muy buena:

*Por ahora el Ibex tiene un buen soporte en los 8.600 puntos , aunque si lo perdiera podríamos ver cotas mas inferiores....

Como hacer analisis siendo alcista y bajista al mismo tiempo!

*


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

APOLO... unas ACCIONA para intradía?


----------



## crack (22 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *Por ahora el Ibex tiene un buen soporte en los 8.600 puntos , aunque si lo perdiera podríamos ver cotas mas inferiores....
> 
> Como hacer analisis siendo alcista y bajista al mismo tiempo!
> 
> *



¿Análisis? ¿Has leido bien la frase? jajajaja


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Ese analisto es muy perspicaz!

Solo era una broma... de lo que tenemos en España.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> APOLO... unas ACCIONA para intradía?



Cuando me llegue tu transferencia para los mas necesitados  (no...que lo estoy dejando)

Por otro lado,como el "analisis" anterior yo juraria haber visto mas de uno similar en el hilo...


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Ahora mismo estarías con unas plusv de 0.15€ en ANA.


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

CORTOS ready para ABENGOA:

La compañía *reduce su autocartera al 0,178%* del capital frente el 0,814% anterior.


----------



## Speculo (22 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ese analisto es muy perspicaz!
> 
> Solo era una broma... de lo que tenemos en España.



Seguro que muchos de vosotros habéis oído esto más de una vez...



> A pesar del castigo sufrido por este valor, puede seguir bajando a corto plazo, aunque a largo plazo sus perspectivas son buenas.



Es la frase estrella del analista medio. Acierto seguro al 100%.


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Ya se esta comentando que USA va a subir porque los cortos van a cerrar... por el lunes festivo... aprovechando el poco VOL de negociado... previsiblemente. =?


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Ya estamos de nuevo alargando la bancarrota de GM... como sigamos así.. nos vamos a septiembre:



El Gobierno estadounidense prepara un plan para que General Motors (GM) se declare en bancarrota la próxima semana y reciba financiación pública adicional de decenas de miles de millones de dólares, informó el viernes en su sitio web el Washington Post. 
El diario atribuyó la información a fuentes cercanas a las discusiones. 

Según el borrador del plan de bancarrota, GM recibiría un poco menos de US$30.000 millones en fondos federales nuevos, dijo una de las fuentes, que solicitó el anonimato, agregó el periódico. 

La medida se produce en momentos en que el Gobierno del presidente Barack Obama se prepara para sacar a Chrysler de la protección de las leyes de bancarrota, algo que podría ocurrir la próxima semana, agregó el diario.


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2009)

Mira que me aburren los laterales... 


¿Éstos de las agencias están locos...? :

Para mi que entre 4 de ellas tienen medio ibex... :o



Saludos


----------



## Gamu (22 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya se esta comentando que USA va a subir porque los cortos van a cerrar... por el lunes festivo... aprovechando el poco VOL de negociado... previsiblemente. =?



Pues yo más bien creo que el lunes puede ser el dia para destrozar las cotizaciones. Con poco volumen pueden subir la bolsa mucho, o bajarla mucho, y estando "los grandes" en posición papelón... es mucho más facil que consigan llevarla a los infiernos, que subirla a los cielos.

Si los turbowarrants de BNP a 9500 llegan a 0,22-0,23 esta tarde, entraré con 500 al menos, serian 110 eurillos de mierda, y si resulta que el doble techo en 9450 se confirma puedes ganar un 1000% en poco tiempo. Si no se confirma, y nos vamos a los 9800... entonces solo pierdes 100 eurillos. 

Es una cuestión de probabilidades, ¿la probabilidad de llegar a 9800 es de un 90%? ¿no verdad? pues entonces las probabilidades juegan a favor del comprador de ese turbowarrant put...


----------



## pecata minuta (22 May 2009)

Fuera de SAN 7,09 -> 7,31

Ahora subirá como la espuma...


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Muy buenas plusvalías!


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Quien se cree todas estas "pamplinas" ??

BARCELONA --El presidente de Laboratorios Almirall SA (ALM.MC), Jorge Gallardo, ha anunciado hoy que la compañía farmacéutica española ha pedido a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores que investigue si se manipuló el valor de la acción en septiembre de 2008. 

Gallardo ha explicado el viernes en la junta de accionistas que en esas fechas la acción cayó por las noticias sobre el bromuro de aclidinio -un medicamento para la enfermedad respiratoria EPOC-, ya que los resultados de eficacia fueron inferiores a los esperados. 

Pero el día antes la acción había subido casi un 9% por los rumores de que un fondo holandés iba a entrar en el capital de la compañía, informaciones que fueron desmentidas por la empresa. 

*"Desde entonces hemos pedido que se investigue a fondo este caso", ha declarado Gallardo, que ha señalado que "estamos muy enfadados por este tema, porque se pone en cuestión a toda la compañía". **-----VAYA FORMA DE EXPRESAR SU MALESTAR --- ENFADADOS-- MUAHHH!!!
* 
Los accionistas mayoritarios de Almirall han anunciado este año que elevarán su participación en un 5% "para mostrar su confianza y su apoyo a la compañía. El proceso de compra sigue vigente", ha señalado Gallardo. 

Página web: Almirall


----------



## Speculo (22 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Pues yo más bien creo que el lunes puede ser el dia para destrozar las cotizaciones. Con poco volumen pueden subir la bolsa mucho, o bajarla mucho, y estando "los grandes" en posición papelón... es mucho más facil que consigan llevarla a los infiernos, que subirla a los cielos.
> 
> Si los turbowarrants de BNP a 9500 llegan a 0,22-0,23 esta tarde, entraré con 500 al menos, serian 110 eurillos de mierda, y si resulta que el doble techo en 9450 se confirma puedes ganar un 1000% en poco tiempo. Si no se confirma, y nos vamos a los 9800... entonces solo pierdes 100 eurillos.
> 
> Es una cuestión de probabilidades, ¿la probabilidad de llegar a 9800 es de un 90%? ¿no verdad? pues entonces las probabilidades juegan a favor del comprador de ese turbowarrant put...



la probabilidad de llegar a 9800 será de lo que tú quieras, pero la de llegar a los 9500, que es cuando se extingue el warrant, es mucho más alta.
No veo por qué se decide la compra de un warrant a un precio de extinción valorando si llegamos o no a otro distinto, que poco o nada tiene que ver con el primero. O no lo veo o me he perdido algo por el camino de tu explicación.


----------



## Mulder (22 May 2009)

Aunque ya ha sido hace rato porque estaba fuera y tenía la orden puesta, fuera de mis largos en BBVA:

8.47->8.62

Tenía un objetivo más arriba pero al ver el parón que llevaban las bolsas me he decidido a venderlas en el primer objetivo. Tampoco está mal para 2 horas de estar en el mercado, a ver si así diluyo un poco las pérdidas que tengo ahora mismo en IBE y en CRI (virtuales, eso sí). Esta mañana le puse orden de venta a IBE en 5.99 ha llegado y no se ha ejecutado, grrr 

Por mi que los gringos caigan todo lo que puedan esta tarde


----------



## Tupper (22 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya estamos de nuevo alargando la bancarrota de GM... como sigamos así.. nos vamos a septiembre:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cagüen tó. :

Esto es como desojar margaritas: quiebro o no quiebro, quiebro o no quiebro...

El WSJ diciendo que iba quebrar la próxima semana (y va y sube un 37% intradía la cabrona) y hoy sale el Bobierno Obama diciendo que la rescatan, bueno igual si o igual no.


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Ayer compré unas pocas accs de VICL - Vical Incorporated - Google Finance a 2.25USD... hoy me he enterado... como es habitual... que van a hacer una oferta de accs a inversores institucionales a 2.25USD .... hasta ahí todo bien... pero lo que me ha extrañado ... es que google finance ha sumprimido el comunicado de su apdo de noticias, hace 10 minutos estaba allí!


----------



## Gamu (22 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> la probabilidad de llegar a 9800 será de lo que tú quieras, pero la de llegar a los 9500, que es cuando se extingue el warrant, es mucho más alta.
> No veo por qué se decide la compra de un warrant a un precio de extinción valorando si llegamos o no a otro distinto, que poco o nada tiene que ver con el primero. O no lo veo o me he perdido algo por el camino de tu explicación.



me he explicado mal. Si superamos los 9500 el turbowarrant se extingue, eso esta claro. Pero es que el nivel de referencia a partir de 9450 es el 9800. Es decir, si superamos el 9450 nos iriamos al 9800 facilmente. 

No se, para mi la probabilidad de que el turbo se extinga es menor al 90% (o lo que es lo mismo, la probabilidad de que se confirme el doble techo en 9450 es mayor del 10%). Por eso creo que es una buena compra... veremos.


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Me parece que USA va a tener un día alcista total... espero que mis largos en USA, compensen los cortos patrios.

IBEX modo asustagacelas activado....


----------



## pecata minuta (22 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> IBEX modo asustagacelas activado....



Menos mal que en el foro somos todos leoncios.
Gggggg se me ha quemado la comida por andar al mismo tiempo pendiente del IBEX...


----------



## Wataru_ (22 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Menos mal que en el foro somos todos leoncios.
> Gggggg se me ha quemado la comida por andar al mismo tiempo pendiente del IBEX...



Bah... con lo que has ganado hoy... llama al chino u al Bulli a domicilio 

Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (22 May 2009)

Vaya, esto empieza a subir, y yo estoy fuera


----------



## rosonero (22 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vaya, esto empieza a subir, y yo estoy fuera



Jo jo, La subida ha durado minuto y medio: 
A ver donde vamos ahora, una barridita de stops para coger fuerza y subir o Guano is coming.


----------



## SNB4President (22 May 2009)

Por cierto, ¿alguien se apunta a bajar en monopatín por ahí? 

PS: es el amigo dólar.


----------



## Mulder (22 May 2009)

Fuera de IBE prácticamente plano:

6.05->6.02

Me quedo pilladito con las Criteria, a ver si esta tarde los gringos me salvan


----------



## Wataru_ (22 May 2009)

Mirar esta Grafica del DOW-IBEX ...

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?t=1y&s=^DJI&l=on&z=m&q=l&c=&c=^IBEX

¿Cómo hago para que aparezca el dibujito del tirón?

Un saludo... ¿Cuándo volveremos a donde nos corresponde ?


----------



## Riviera (22 May 2009)

Cierro cortos de map en 2,33,pa pipas


----------



## rosonero (22 May 2009)

Minetras algunos valores similares del DJ más menos se mantienen BAC está cayendo a plomo.

¿Algo que me haya perdido?


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 May 2009)

UBS: la caída de acelerará si el S&P perfora los 888
16:02 El director de operaciones de parqué de UBS, Art Cashin, ha comentado en la CNBC que si se perfora el nivel de 888 del S&P 500 podríamos ver una aceleración de las caídas. El S&P 500 se mantiene plano en los 888,29 puntos.


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2009)

Los americanos están juguetones hoy... 



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (22 May 2009)

¿Qué pasa?

He visto a GM a 2$ y pico... y ahora lo vi en uno y medio... y dando unos saltos que ufff...

Día Sospechoso...


----------



## pecata minuta (22 May 2009)

Esto está muy raro. No capto la tendencia. Mejor dejo todo como está, y me voy a dar una vueltita.
El lunes será otro día.


----------



## kokaine (22 May 2009)

si que parece una barrida de cortos bestial.
Menuda panda son los yankees y todos los indices europeos detras de lo que haga el S&P. Mira que son flojos. jeje


----------



## Speculo (22 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> UBS: la caída de acelerará si el S&P perfora los 888
> 16:02 El director de operaciones de parqué de UBS, Art Cashin, ha comentado en la CNBC que si se perfora el nivel de 888 del S&P 500 podríamos ver una aceleración de las caídas. El S&P 500 se mantiene plano en los 888,29 puntos.



Sí que va a ser eso, sí... A sido perforarlos y ponerse a subir como si tuviera un cohete en el culo.


----------



## rosonero (22 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Sí que va a ser eso, sí... A sido perforarlos y ponerse a subir como si tuviera un cohete en el culo.



A las bolsas les encanta la coletilla utilizada por los entrenadores de fútbol:

*"Las estadísticas están para romperlas"*


----------



## Mulder (22 May 2009)

Pues yo voy a aprovechar esta última subida para ponerme corto en otro valor que se está poniendo a tiro, a ver si entra la orden.


----------



## rosonero (22 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> UBS: la caída de acelerará si el S&P perfora los 888
> 16:02 El director de operaciones de parqué de UBS, Art Cashin, ha comentado en la CNBC que si se perfora el nivel de 888 del S&P 500 podríamos ver una aceleración de las caídas. El S&P 500 se mantiene plano en los 888,29 puntos.



Después de leer la declaración que has posteado y ver como ha respondido el SP al cabo de un rato, cada vez soy más fan de la teoría de la CONSPULACIÓN (conspiración + manipulación)

Pd. Todavía ganará Kujire la apuesta de los 930 del SP.


----------



## rosonero (22 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo voy a aprovechar *esta última subida* para ponerme corto en otro valor que se está poniendo a tiro, a ver si entra la orden.



 (+10 carac)


----------



## Speculo (22 May 2009)

¿Hoy cierran antes en USA, no?


----------



## Mulder (22 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> (+10 carac)



En gráfico de 60 mins. el S&P ha pasado en la última vela de 884 a 892, no se que es tan gracioso.


----------



## Mulder (22 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Hoy cierran antes en USA, no?



Pues no señor, cierran normal.


----------



## rosonero (22 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En gráfico de 60 mins. el S&P ha pasado en la última vela de 884 a 892, no se que es tan gracioso.



Disculpa, error de comprensión, entendí _última_ como definitiva.


----------



## Mulder (22 May 2009)

Corto en Cintra a 4.58, objetivo 4.32


----------



## carvil (22 May 2009)

Buenas tardes... corto en el BBVA 8.60


----------



## Mulder (22 May 2009)

Según la subasta del SAN el lunes abrimos planos, nothing to see here, ¡go away!

edito: a tenor del número de comentarios de esta tarde parece que lo del 'go away' sobraba


----------



## carvil (22 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Según la subasta del SAN el lunes abrimos planos, nothing to see here, ¡go away!
> 
> edito: a tenor del número de comentarios de esta tarde parece que lo del 'go away' sobraba




Cual es la teoría de la subasta del SAN?


----------



## Mulder (22 May 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Cual es la teoría de la subasta del SAN?



Yo miro como cierra antes de subasta y después la diferencia suele indicar como abrirá el mercado al dia siguiente.


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

SEC Filings - XOMA Ltd.

Acumulación de insiders en XOMA... ya sabes q voy con 11.000acs a 0.73USD ... es probable que tengamos fiesta... los royalties etc...

Puede ser otra HEB, al menos con menos perdidas.


----------



## carvil (22 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo miro como cierra antes de subasta y después la diferencia suele indicar como abrirá el mercado al dia siguiente.



Gracias

Un poco de noticias bajistas 

(US) Computer networks at the FBI and US Marshals have been hit by an unknown virus, partially shut down - Update - The U.S. Marshals confirmed it disconnected from the Justice Department's computers as a protective measure after being hit by the virus"


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Un poco de noticias bajistas




Esta mierda se cae... :


Por cierto... apúntate lo de la subasta del SAN y veremos si acierta aunque sólo sea un dia al mes... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Acabo de hablar con FALCONE.. que no me preocupe... que está terminando una "deal" para comprar una compañia minera... me ha dicho que tiene unas posis abiertas y algo que tratar con el tito.


*El fondo de cobertura de riesgo Harbinger Capital Partners* informó que ofrecerá US$500 millones para comprar Asarco LLC y sacarla de la quiebra, con lo que se convierte en el tercer postor que ha dado un paso adelante para comprar la minera cuprífera. 

En documentos judiciales presentados el jueves por la tarde en el caso de quiebra de Asarco, Harbinger develó un plan de reorganización para la compañía que pagaría a los acreedores una recuperación completa de sus peticiones.

Harbinger necesita la aprobación de la corte para seguir adelante con el plan. Si la corte le concede lo solicitado, Harbinger competiría con Vedanta Resources Plc (VED.LN) y Grupo México SAB (GMEXICO.MX) por el control de Asarco. 

Vedanta, una compañía minera de India, ofreció US$1.100 millones en efectivo por Asarco más un instrumento de deuda de US$600 millones. Grupo México, la matriz de Asarco, ofrece US$1.300 millones en efectivo más un instrumento de deuda de US$250 millones. 

Pese a que Harbinger, tenedor de bonos de Asarco, ofrece sólo US$500 millones en efectivo, su plan de reorganización sería financiado con demandas judiciales contra Grupo México y Vedanta que podrían ascender a cerca de US$10.000 millones, señaló Harbinger.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> -percebo 960
> -kujire 930-955
> -benditaliquidez 925
> -tupper 925
> ...



Vamos recuperando la porrita, no?  Por ahora Wataru es la "mano fuerte" de burbuja.info...


----------



## carvil (22 May 2009)

Habrá que llamar a Falcone Tonuel.... aunque creo que es peor el remedio que la enfermedad 

555 Madison Avenue
16th Floor
New York, NY 10022

Phone: (212) 521-6970


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

GMAC LLC informó el viernes que sus propietarios y el Departamento del Tesoro alcanzaron un acuerdo diseñado, en parte, para facilitar una potencial salida a bolsa de GMAC. 

En el caso de un salida a bolsa, el Gobierno buscaría "una liquidación ordenada de sus intereses en GMAC", que comenzaría a más tardar siete años después de la salida a bolsa, según un documento presentado ante la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores de Estados Unidos. 

El Gobierno entonces planearía deshacerse de entre el 10% y el 20% de su participación en GMAC cada año, señala el documento. 

El jueves, el Departamento del Tesoro acordó invertir US$7.500 millones en GMAC en un esfuerzo para elevar los préstamos a potenciales compradores de vehículos de Chrysler LLC y General Motors Corp. (GM). La inversión, en forma de acciones preferentes obligatorias convertibles, se convertiría en acciones comunes en un plazo de siete años. 

La ayuda más reciente del Gobierno a GMAC se suma a los US$5.000 millones que GMAC recibió bajo el Programa de Alivio Para Activos con Problemas, o TARP, en diciembre pasado. GMAC en la actualidad es propiedad de GM y un grupo encabezado por la firma de inversiones privadas de capital Cerberus Capital Management LP. Los propietarios reducirían sus respectivas participaciones en GMAC para finales del año, como condición para que el prestamista se convierta en holding bancario.


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Insider Holdings Summary (Ownership) for XOMA Ltd. (XOMA) - NASDAQ.com

Barclays tiene parte de la compañia... no es un chicharro.


----------



## Riviera (22 May 2009)

Para chicharro farma este

http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:SNSS



Aqui hay tomate hoy


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Ya lo comentamos... pero ese tiene pinta de irse al OTC... los que no llegan a 10M de mkt CAP... los quintan del NASDAQ. -DELISTED-

Gracias, pero ten cuidado con la liquidez, hay poca, al menos ahora!


----------



## TORPEDO (22 May 2009)

Buenas a todos, llevo leyendo un par de años este foro y espero empezar a participar, no se si para bien o para mal. Pero el nivel es muy alto… pero por lo menos se aprende.
Tengo una pregunta:
Porque GM (GEN MOTORS) sube tanto si va a la quiebra quiebra, o eso dicen? Como podéis ver me gustan las emociones fuertes o las corazonadas…
Gracias a todos y es un gusto estar con ustedes.


----------



## Kujire (22 May 2009)

TORPEDO dijo:


> Buenas a todos, llevo leyendo un par de años este foro y espero empezar a participar, no se si para bien o para mal. Pero el nivel es muy alto… pero por lo menos se aprende.
> Tengo una pregunta:
> Porque GM (GEN MOTORS) sube tanto si va a la quiebra quiebra, o eso dicen? Como podéis ver me gustan las emociones fuertes o las corazonadas…
> Gracias a todos y es un gusto estar con ustedes.



Hola Torpedo, bienvenido, pues yo acabo de salirme de GM aprovechando el subidón de estos días. Si es que GM no me falla jiji. Todo esto se mueve por rumores, dimes y diretes, no es nada que le afecte directamente a su capacidad, aparte de que está en bancarrota ... y tal la situación es muy mala, y probablemente vaya a una bancarrota forzada la semana que viene.


----------



## carvil (22 May 2009)

Bienvenido 


Yo no lo tengo tan claro que la vayan a dejar a caer asi como asi.... eso afectaria al mercado indirectamente de una manera muy negativa...... por ponerte un ejemplo GM es el mayor comprador privado de tecnologia en Silicon Valley


----------



## TORPEDO (22 May 2009)

Gracias Kujire, ya sabia lo de la bancarrota, por eso me estraña estas subidas, la gente se quiere quedar pillada???? si vuelve a bajar a 1,1 igual me meto, jejeje. Vamos a esperar.


----------



## rosonero (22 May 2009)

TORPEDO dijo:


> Buenas a todos, llevo leyendo un par de años este foro y espero empezar a participar, no se si para bien o para mal. Pero el nivel es muy alto… pero por lo menos se aprende.
> Tengo una pregunta:
> Porque GM (GEN MOTORS) sube tanto si va a la quiebra quiebra, o eso dicen? Como podéis ver me gustan las emociones fuertes o las corazonadas…
> Gracias a todos y es un gusto estar con ustedes.



Bienvenido TORPEDO. 
Pd. Muy apropiado tu avatar para este hilo.


----------



## Kujire (22 May 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Bienvenido
> 
> 
> Yo no lo tengo tan claro que la vayan a dejar a caer asi como asi.... eso afectaria al mercado indirectamente de una manera muy negativa...... por ponerte un ejemplo GM es el mayor comprador privado de tecnologia en Silicon Valley



dejarla caer.... está a 1.50$, puede llegar a 0.001$ no sé si te refieres a eso con dejarla caer. Una bancarrota es una solución, no es dejarla caer, la otra solución es nacionalizarla, ten encuenta que GM no tiene dinero, y cuando deciamos eso decimos que esta seca, zero, nada, rien, nothing ... y tiene unos compromisos, si GM no hace frente a los compromisos los acreedores de GM irán a juzgado y forzarán una quiebra. Esto es lo que pasa en los países normales, si el pais no es normal, pues se nacionaliza y chimpúm. Además GM tiene co-responsabilidad sobre su filiales en otros países, por lo tanto ya no es sólo la quiebra de US, es la quibra mundial al ser posible que la lleven al juzgado en otros países. Por eso se encuentra en un proceso de venta de de las marcas, ha chapao 1.700 concesionarios sólo en US. Obama va a forzar una quiebra acordada para que los acreedores no puedan forzar la liquidación, dado que nunca se recupería el dinero que le han prestado los contribuyentes y es más intenta proteger la matriz de sus filiales en Europa de que dando dinero de los contribuyentes, éste podría acabar en China, Europa, etc... 

La situación es muy compleja, GM continuará pero no será la misma y sólo en US por lo que habrá que ver cual es el valor real de la empresa una vez se desprenda de activos. Y lo alemanes creen que Opel es alemana juas, el gob alemán tendrá que comprar Opel a GM, así que ya ves cómo están las cosas. La empresa tiene una valor, pero no a cualquier precio.


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

He cargado 2000acs DRYS a 6.63USD


----------



## Mulder (22 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> La situación es muy compleja, GM continuará pero no será la misma y sólo en US por lo que habrá que ver cual es el valor real de la empresa una vez se desprenda de activos. Y lo alemanes creen que Opel es alemana juas, el gob alemán tendrá que comprar Opel a GM, así que ya ves cómo están las cosas. La empresa tiene una valor, pero no a cualquier precio.



En Inglaterra se llama Vauxhall, los modelos son exactamente los mismos que la Opel, pero no se si es una marca aparte. Tal vez la compre el gobierno británico.


----------



## Kujire (22 May 2009)

> Sigue así áspequeño grumete pronto ascenderás, hoy arriamos velas pero la semana que viene pondremos rumbo a Isla Calavera: que hay unas chikis que quiero conocer jojojo


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2009)

Estoy deseando pisar TIERRA, MI CAPITAN!

........

DGI / GEOEYE van de la mano en porcentaje de subida... que mala es la envidia!

XD

Que curioso... estos de VICL han vendido unos días antes de la dilución:

Insider Form 4 (Insider Trades) - Vical Incorporated (VICL) - NASDAQ.com

Hay + piratas ahí fuera... que en la ISLA CALAVERA!!!


----------



## Kujire (22 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En Inglaterra se llama Vauxhall, los modelos son exactamente los mismos que la Opel, pero no se si es una marca aparte. Tal vez la compre el gobierno británico.



Si, Vauxhall era una empresa GB que fué comprada por GM hace años, lo mismo que han hecho recientemente con Daewo, pe.

Los brits no salvaron otras de sus emblemátiacs marcas, rover, ... o jaguar,... que está en manos(Indias) extranjeras demasidas velas que encender y un ejecutivo castigado por escándalos


----------



## Alexandros (22 May 2009)

TORPEDO dijo:


> Buenas a todos, llevo leyendo un par de años este foro y espero empezar a participar, no se si para bien o para mal. Pero el nivel es muy alto… pero por lo menos se aprende.
> Tengo una pregunta:
> *Porque GM (GEN MOTORS) sube tanto si va a la quiebra quiebra, o eso dicen? *Como podéis ver me gustan las emociones fuertes o las corazonadas…
> Gracias a todos y es un gusto estar con ustedes.





Hola. Bienvenido.


GM no sube en bolsa.A GM le dan convulsiones en la bolsa. En el año 2000 una acción se llego a pagar a 88 $, años sucesivos rondaba los 45 $ con sus bajones y subidones pero hoy esa misma acción vale 1.45 $. Hoy se está metiendo una buena enganchada, solo cae un 25%. Hay rumores muy solidos sobre quiebra y rescate con un panorama futuro muy esperanzador .

No creo que le queden muchos días al negocio este de la bolsa. Es una estafa Ponzi más, pero a escala global. Madoff timó a un numero irrisorio de clientes comparados con los millones de accionistas que se van a quedar con las manos vacias.


El capitalismo se muere, bye bye GM.

*Cotización GM* *1971-2009*


----------



## Wataru_ (22 May 2009)

El volumen es de risa...

Bueno, me pongo a ver una peli ^__^!

Hasta el Lunes


----------



## Mulder (22 May 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> No creo que le queden muchos días al negocio este de la bolsa. Es una estafa Ponzi más, pero a escala global.
> El capitalismo se muere, bye bye GM.



Si miras un poco en la historia verás que este tipo de crisis se han sucedido más veces de lo que parece, en los años 20 había una compañía que fabricaba coches llamada Studebaker, cotizaba en bolsa y estaba en el Dow, era muy famosa en su época y sin embargo quebró y desapareció del índice.

Hoy nadie la echa de menos y es que ya ha llovido desde entonces, pero no se acabó el capitalismo por ello, no nos exaltemos demasiado y miremos los acontecimientos desde una conveniente distancia.

Para quien quiera ver modelos de Studebaker:

Vehicle Search Results


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> El volumen es de risa...
> 
> Bueno, me pongo a ver una peli ^__^!
> 
> Hasta el Lunes



Que peli ni que niño muerto... Si vas a ganar la porra!!!! : Tendrás que celebrarlo hombre! Pasas a ser la mano fuerte de burbuja.info durante toda la semana que viene, tendrás que ir diciendo donde te metes para que podamos replicarte y ganar dinero a lo grande... 

Saludos...


----------



## Alexandros (22 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si miras un poco en la historia verás que este tipo de crisis se han sucedido más veces de lo que parece, en los años 20 había una compañía que fabricaba coches llamada Studebaker, cotizaba en bolsa y estaba en el Dow, era muy famosa en su época y sin embargo quebró y desapareció del índice.
> 
> Hoy nadie la echa de menos y es que ya ha llovido desde entonces, pero no se acabó el capitalismo por ello, no nos exaltemos demasiado y miremos los acontecimientos desde una conveniente distancia.
> 
> ...






Ojalá tuviera ese optimismo Mulder.

Te creía más esceptico. Como creas que esta crisis la superamos sin pasar hambre...

No hay precedentes Mulder, nunca la economía mundial estuvo tan interconectada. Veo que todavía no te has tomado la pastilla. 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uGQF8LAmiaE&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uGQF8LAmiaE&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## carvil (22 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> dejarla caer.... está a 1.50$, puede llegar a 0.001$ no sé si te refieres a eso con dejarla caer. Una bancarrota es una solución, no es dejarla caer, la otra solución es nacionalizarla, ten encuenta que GM no tiene dinero, y cuando deciamos eso decimos que esta seca, zero, nada, rien, nothing ... y tiene unos compromisos, si GM no hace frente a los compromisos los acreedores de GM irán a juzgado y forzarán una quiebra. Esto es lo que pasa en los países normales, si el pais no es normal, pues se nacionaliza y chimpúm. Además GM tiene co-responsabilidad sobre su filiales en otros países, por lo tanto ya no es sólo la quiebra de US, es la quibra mundial al ser posible que la lleven al juzgado en otros países. Por eso se encuentra en un proceso de venta de de las marcas, ha chapao 1.700 concesionarios sólo en US. Obama va a forzar una quiebra acordada para que los acreedores no puedan forzar la liquidación, dado que nunca se recupería el dinero que le han prestado los contribuyentes y es más intenta proteger la matriz de sus filiales en Europa de que dando dinero de los contribuyentes, éste podría acabar en China, Europa, etc...
> 
> La situación es muy compleja, GM continuará pero no será la misma y sólo en US por lo que habrá que ver cual es el valor real de la empresa una vez se desprenda de activos. Y lo alemanes creen que Opel es alemana juas, el gob alemán tendrá que comprar Opel a GM, así que ya ves cómo están las cosas. La empresa tiene una valor, pero no a cualquier precio.




No sé si no me he explicado bien.. queria decir que creo que GM no desaparecerá, la reestructuran, venderán activos y la inyectarán más pasta bajo la ley de bancarrota, el valor real de la acción se verá más tarde.

Salu2


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2009)

Ale chavales... aquí os dejo el cierre para que soñeis con mi poderoso HF el fin de semana... :

DJIA 8,278.20 -13.93 -0.17% 
NASDAQ 1,692.01 -3.24 -0.19% 
S&P 500 887.26 -1.07 -0.12% 




Saludos :


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si miras un poco en la historia verás que este tipo de crisis se han sucedido más veces de lo que parece, en los años 20 había una compañía que fabricaba coches llamada Studebaker, cotizaba en bolsa y estaba en el Dow, era muy famosa en su época y sin embargo quebró y desapareció del índice.
> 
> Hoy nadie la echa de menos y es que ya ha llovido desde entonces, pero no se acabó el capitalismo por ello, no nos exaltemos demasiado y miremos los acontecimientos desde una conveniente distancia.
> 
> ...




Las crisis no son del capitalismo.

Son del patrondeudismo que tenemos.

Sin el patrón deuda que tenemos JAMÁS la bolsa habría sido lo que ha sido.


----------



## Mulder (22 May 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Ojalá tuviera ese optimismo Mulder.
> 
> Te creía más esceptico. Como creas que esta crisis la superamos sin pasar hambre...
> 
> No hay precedentes Mulder, nunca la economía mundial estuvo tan interconectada. Veo que todavía no te has tomado la pastilla.



Yo no soy optimista ni pesimista, han habido muchas más crisis de las que este foro en su conjunto cree, antes de 1929 hubo crisis en 1907 y en 1919, tal vez parecidas a las de 1992 y la de las puntocom, creo que hubo otra en 1884 o 1897.

En 1929 habían muchas cosas nuevas o realativamente nuevas, por ejemplo los electrodomésticos, el descubrimiento de la bombilla, las empresas químicas, los principios del siglo XX representaron una evolución sin precedentes en la historia tecnológicamente hablando. USA ni siquiera era potencia mundial, quisieron rehuir la I guerra mundial y no pudieron. La primera guerra con aviones y tanques, la 'Gran guerra' le llamaron sin saber lo que deparaba el futuro cercano.

El Dow en 1914 cerró durante ¡4 meses y medio! del 30 de julio al 14 de diciembre.

¿Se acabó el capitalismo por ello? NO

Hoy es la globalización y la interconexión universal de la economía, pero esto no es más que otro paso en la evolución y su posterior receso. Así es la vida, pero no hay nada nuevo inventado realmente, salvo eso, en 1929 mucha gente estaba metida en créditos hasta la médula para invertir en bolsa, hoy son los CDS y los pisitos, mañana será otra cosa.

El capitalismo es así, yo creo que sufriremos mucho pero saldremos de esta.


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El capitalismo es así, yo creo que sufriremos mucho pero saldremos de esta.



Yo por si acaso ya me estoy construyendo un búnker en las montañas... con su pozo, su huerto, granja y demás... para que no nos falte de ná... :


Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no soy optimista ni pesimista, han habido muchas más crisis de las que este foro en su conjunto cree, antes de 1929 hubo crisis en 1907 y en 1919, tal vez parecidas a las de 1992 y la de las puntocom, creo que hubo otra en 1884 o 1897.
> 
> En 1929 habían muchas cosas nuevas o realativamente nuevas, por ejemplo los electrodomésticos, el descubrimiento de la bombilla, las empresas químicas, los principios del siglo XX representaron una evolución sin precedentes en la historia tecnológicamente hablando. USA ni siquiera era potencia mundial, quisieron rehuir la I guerra mundial y no pudieron. La primera guerra con aviones y tanques, la 'Gran guerra' le llamaron sin saber lo que deparaba el futuro cercano.
> 
> ...




En el mundo en el 2011, en España en 2016.

Volver a remarcar que capitalismo viene de capital, y aprovecho para preguntar a los fieles del hilo como ven el oro, a C/P y a L/P.

Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 May 2009)




----------



## tonuel (22 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> En el mundo en el 2011, en España en 2016.
> 
> Volver a remarcar que capitalismo viene de capital, y aprovecho para preguntar a los fieles del hilo como ven el oro, a C/P y a L/P.
> 
> Saludos




Yo soy más optimista... 

2011-2016 me parece un poco pronto digamos que 2013-2018 seria más realista-optimista...

Y el oro a C/P subidón, y a L/P bajón... nada nuevo bajo el sol... :


Edito:


Pero para que preocuparse... si *vamos a morir todos*... :


Saludos :


----------



## aksarben (22 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Las crisis no son del capitalismo.
> 
> Son del patrondeudismo que tenemos.
> 
> Sin el patrón deuda que tenemos JAMÁS la bolsa habría sido lo que ha sido.



+1

(10 caracteres)


----------



## Wataru_ (23 May 2009)

Esta noche ha habido movimiento en una página que visito los viernes noche ^__^!.

2 más "pa" la saca...

FDIC: Failed Bank List

Y eso que los están repartiendo como pueden.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (23 May 2009)

Ultima adquisición en DP HF... CBST a 17.20USD 5000acs, he estado estudiando a la compañia,,, hay un 90% de que la acción se dispare a 27.00USD en breve.

Novaris... quiere lanzar una oferta a 26.00USD aprox.... estaremos atentos para ampliar posiciones.


----------



## tonuel (23 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ultima adquisición en DP HF... CBST a 17.20USD 5000acs, he estado estudiando a la compañia,,, hay un 90% de que la acción se dispare a 27.00USD en breve.
> 
> Novaris... quiere lanzar una oferta a 26.00USD aprox.... estaremos atentos para ampliar posiciones.




El ibex es de pobres... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 May 2009)

Tonuel... cada vez lo tengo + claro... el ibex solo hace millonarios a los de siempre... el mercado americano... tiene muchas posibilidades, no solo se vive de: SAN, GAS, REPSOL , TELEFONICA , GAMESA y SUPER SACYR!

El dinero siempre vuelve a las mismas manos, SICAVS, amiguetes, etc!

En cambio en USA... hay muchas oportunidades para perder y ganar.... sin necesidad de esperar que un día te toque dentro y las agencias españolas decidan que es el momento... EJ... GAMESA - ABENGOA - OHL - SACYR-


----------



## donpepito (23 May 2009)

VRNM --->>> PO de 1.00USD


----------



## Wataru_ (23 May 2009)

Don Pepito...antes de que Apolo lo insinúe... 

¿La mano del de detrás donde la tiene puesta? Foto sospechosa... jaja

Eso si... ante todo "apertura" de miras...

Un saludo 

Edito: ¡Tonuel, más de 1000 puntos de diferencia!


----------



## Starkiller (23 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Las crisis no son del capitalismo.
> 
> Son del patrondeudismo que tenemos.
> 
> Sin el patrón deuda que tenemos JAMÁS la bolsa habría sido lo que ha sido.



Totalmente cierto!

Matizaría: las crisis son del patrón inflacionario. En una economía no inflacionaria todo este mamoneo jamás hubiera pasado.

Hay que basar la creación de riqueza en el ahorro (Es decir, los beneficios de anterior creación de riqueza) en lugar de en el crédito (Es decir, los beneficios de futura creación de riqueza).

No olvidemos que esta crisis deriva de que, en el sistema de distribución de riqueza (financiero) se ha utilizado tanta riqueza como no se podrá producir en cien años. Con el añadido de que la productividad se ha hundido debido a que resultaba mas facil obtener rentas del futuro (vía especulación y rentismo) que generar auténtica riqueza. La corrección implica un reventón impresionante del sistema o cien años de estancamiento (Evidentemente estas descripciones son extremadamente simplistas).


----------



## tonuel (23 May 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> ...




La crisis también es de pobres... :o




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Don Pepito...antes de que Apolo lo insinúe...
> 
> ¿La mano del de detrás donde la tiene puesta? Foto sospechosa... jaja
> 
> ...



Donde va a ser!!!

Está apoyada en el estabilizador horizontal... desde ahí no se aprecia...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 May 2009)

Hola ibexeros, os pongo una gráfica de lo que creo que vamos a ver este verano...

Por cierto, coincide mucho con nuestro amigo pepon... 







Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (23 May 2009)

A las buenas tardes!



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola ibexeros, os pongo una gráfica de lo que creo que vamos a ver este verano...
> 
> Por cierto, coincide mucho con nuestro amigo pepon...
> 
> ...



Creo que el a debería caer por junio y el b en octubre, según tengo calculado.

Podría estar equivocado claro.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Creo que el a debería caer por junio y el b en octubre, según tengo calculado.
> 
> Podría estar equivocado claro.



Hola Mulder, eso confirmaría el "junio" que siempre dice _Kujire_... aunque sería una "pequeña" corrección para llevarnos más arriba en verano, con la caida del dólar que predice _Starkiller_... A partir de ahí, como dice _Tochovista_ en Octubre, al guano (como precide _Tonuel_)... jeje somos una gran familia... 

Saludos....

PD: Por cierto, ya lo expliqué un día, a mi me gusta más el 1013 por arriba...


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 May 2009)

piensas que vamoa a tocar los 11.000 ?? en serio?


----------



## SUBCONTRATA (23 May 2009)

*ASOCIACIÓN DE PROVEEDORES IMPAGADOS DE LA CONSTRUCCIÓN*

*PÁGINA DE AEPIC*

*INFORMACIÓN SOBRE EMPRESAS*
AEPIC.es - Información sobre Empresas - Foro

*VINCULACIONES DE EMPRESAS*
AEPIC.es - Vinculaciones de Empresas - Foro

*PUBLICACIONES DE CONCURSOS EN BOE*
AEPIC.es - BOE - Foro


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> piensas que vamoa a tocar los 11.000 ?? en serio?



La verdad es que cada día pienso más que nos van a vender la moto alcista... Y una cosa está clara, como peten los bonos, la renta variable subirá muchísimo...

Saludos...

PD: Hay muchos pillados en largos de bolsa, cuidadín con pillarnos con cortos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La verdad es que cada día pienso más que nos van a vender la moto alcista... Y una cosa está clara, como peten los bonos, la renta variable subirá muchísimo...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Hay muchos pillados en largos de bolsa, cuidadín con pillarnos con cortos...




Lo de la burbuja de la renta fija es una cosa a la que le he estado danto vueltas utlimamente. Creo que cuando explote, inundará el mercado de dinero, pero no sé hasta que punto, ya que muchos de sus compradores, son institucionales.

También creo, que dicho pete de burbuja, estará directamente relacionada, con el repunte de la inflación, dará igual qué ocurra antes, pero cuando ocurra, se darán ambas cosas a la vez.

Y cuando eso ocurra, será el momento de tener TODO en bolsa y otros 6 años a ver que ocurre. El SP se irá a los 4000 puntos en menos de una década con la inflación que está por venir.

Respecto a lo los pillaos en cortos, creo que salvo excepciones, la gente que se mete en cortos, es bastante dinámica, y salvo ETF´s el resto de instrumentos tienen vencimiento trimestral, asi que muchos pillaos no habrá, pérdidas eventuales, sí, pero pillaos a lo BBVA 18€, no.

Saludos !


----------



## Catacrack (24 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... cada vez lo tengo + claro... el ibex solo hace millonarios a los de siempre... el mercado americano... tiene muchas posibilidades, no solo se vive de: SAN, GAS, REPSOL , TELEFONICA , GAMESA y SUPER SACYR!
> 
> El dinero siempre vuelve a las mismas manos, SICAVS, amiguetes, etc!
> 
> En cambio en USA... hay muchas oportunidades para perder y ganar.... sin necesidad de esperar que un día te toque dentro y las agencias españolas decidan que es el momento... EJ... GAMESA - ABENGOA - OHL - SACYR-



Yo opero en USA con Renta4 y aunque las operaciones no son del todo caras en cada compra/venta se comen un trozo de pastel con el cambio €/$.

El cambio no es como las casas de cambio del aeropuerto es muy inferior pero al mover 20-30mil € se nota bastante.

Sabeis si R4 o de algun broker que te permitar abrir un cuenta en $ para poder operar en USA y solo tener que pagar los gastos de compra/venta al tener ya el saldo en $.


----------



## tonuel (24 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Lo de la burbuja de la renta fija es una cosa a la que le he estado danto vueltas utlimamente. Creo que *cuando explote, inundará el mercado de dinero*, pero no sé hasta que punto, ya que muchos de sus compradores, son institucionales.
> 
> También creo, que dicho pete de burbuja, estará directamente relacionada, con el repunte de la inflación, dará igual qué ocurra antes, pero cuando ocurra, se darán ambas cosas a la vez.
> 
> Y *cuando eso ocurra, será el momento de tener TODO en bolsa *y otros 6 años a ver que ocurre. *El SP se irá a los 4000 puntos *en menos de una década con la inflación que está por venir.




¿Qué me está contando...? Viene de hablar con Juan Luís o qué... :

¿O acaso hipotecó sus bienes para comprar bonos de GM...? :

Un poco de info:

http://www.tuasesorfinanciero.info/Productos/rentafija.htm




mixtables dijo:


> Respecto a lo los pillaos en cortos, creo que salvo excepciones, la gente que se mete en cortos, es bastante dinámica, y salvo ETF´s el resto de instrumentos tienen vencimiento trimestral, asi que muchos pillaos no habrá, pérdidas eventuales, sí, pero pillaos a lo BBVA 18€, no.




¿Y hacen unos larguitos buscando los 11.000...?


Pues no cuente con tonuel... para eso tiene usted una legión de tiernas gacelas... :o



Saludos


----------



## Gamu (24 May 2009)

yo solo se que de momento los que están imprimiendo montones de dinero son los americanos, y que su bolsa es la que peor se comporta. 

¿porque regla de tres si hay mucha inflación la bolsa tiene que subir? Entiendo que walmart, macdonalds, las mineras, etc subieran como la espuma porque sus ingresos de caja se dispararían, al ser sus precios completamente dinámicos. Pero otras empresas de servicios a precio ya pactado se hundirían en la puta misería. El ADSL de telefónica, por ejemplo, te podría llegar a costar menos que una barra de pan... 

Por otro lado, si hubiera una alta inflación, y tipos bajos, el negocio bancario se hundiría y las monedas fiat colapsarían. Ni un solo banco podría resistir en ese entorno:tendrían que forzar unas laaargas vacaciones bancarias. Las cotizaciones de las entidades financieras se irían a la porra.

Si el escenario es el de hiperinflación (cosa que yo empiezo a no creer, porque antes que destrozar el tinglado FIAT sobreendeudarían a los estados y nos masacrarían a impuestos) la bolsa puede irse literalmente a la mierda. 

Alta inflación y tipos bajos es algo malo tanto para la bolsa como para la renta fija, simplemente nadie comprará esa renta fija y convertiremos al BCE en el único proveedor de liquidez, pero tampoco nadie comprará bolsa porque se verán quebrar empresas dia si y dia también. En resumen: ese escenario inevitable, según vosotros, nos lleva al caos financiero donde el único método de ahorro sería el oro, la plata y similares.


----------



## tonuel (24 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Alta inflación y tipos bajos es algo malo tanto para la bolsa como para la renta fija, simplemente nadie comprará esa renta fija y convertiremos al BCE en el único proveedor de liquidez, pero tampoco nadie comprará bolsa porque se verán quebrar empresas dia si y dia también. En resumen: ese escenario inevitable, según vosotros, nos lleva al caos financiero donde el único método de ahorro sería el oro, la plata y similares.



El cuento de la alta inflación y la hiperinflación ya cansa, me trae a la mente recuerdos no muy lejanos del tipo...


*Compra ahora que mañana no podrás...*



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (24 May 2009)

Ya no descansamos ni el fin de semana, je je...
¿Alguna predicción para mañana lunes? 

Por cierto al final el viernes entré en IBERIA a 1,62...


----------



## tonuel (24 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya no descansamos ni el fin de semana, je je...
> ¿Alguna predicción para mañana lunes?
> 
> Por cierto al final el viernes entré en IBERIA a 1,62...




El lunes tocamos los 9150... lo que no le puedo anticipar es la hora... :



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 May 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo opero en USA con Renta4 y aunque las operaciones no son del todo caras en cada compra/venta se comen un trozo de pastel con el cambio €/$.
> 
> El cambio no es como las casas de cambio del aeropuerto es muy inferior pero al mover 20-30mil € se nota bastante.
> 
> Sabeis si R4 o de algun broker que te permitar abrir un cuenta en $ para poder operar en USA y solo tener que pagar los gastos de compra/venta al tener ya el saldo en $.



Creo que en bankinter te permiten, comprar los USD, o ingresarlos desde otro sitio, y mantener tu cuenta en divisas. Si compras los USD por ellos te aplican un margen de 1%.


----------



## Gamu (24 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El cuento de la alta inflación y la hiperinflación ya cansa, me trae a la mente recuerdos no muy lejanos del tipo...
> *Compra ahora que mañana no podrás...*
> Saludos



con la gran cantidad de dolares que están imprimiendo para comprar activos tóxicos, es imposible evitar que la gente hable de hiperinflación.

Pero si tienes en cuenta todas las variables y los intereses que hay en juego, te das cuenta enseguida que a los USA les convendría mucho más una suspensión de pagos y una devaluación de su moneda, lo cual solo generaría inflación en los productos importados. 

Los Usanos tranquilizaron a los chinos hace tiempo, y les han dicho como empapelar al resto del mundo con dolares usando bonos americanos como aval para aumentar las reservas de materias primas de todo tipo. 

Es el momento de comprar opciones call de euros en dolares... lo de la revisión del rating de los bonos usa es el pistoletazo de salida. A ver como abren el lunes.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Qué me está contando...? Viene de hablar con Juan Luís o qué... :
> 
> ¿O acaso hipotecó sus bienes para comprar bonos de GM...? :
> 
> ...



Estimado Sr. Tonuel:

Mis estimaciones sobre el SP500 son 100% Joseluisianas, aunque para ellas me baso en una vision retrospectiva de los mercados financieros.

De no haber una alta inflación en los próximos 10 años, sería la primera vez que ocurriría en la bolsa, puede usted comprobar como las anteriores recesiones, ( que no tenian nada que ver con esto), siempre hubo devaluaciones relativas o depreciaciones absolutas, sobre las diferencias divisas, y eso es inflación.

Si no inflactamos en los próxmimos 5 o 10 años, quiebra todo, y es una desfachatez que una economía quiebre entera y a la vez,

Le dejaré un dato que sin duda alguna le hará la boca agua.

La deuda POR ACCIÓN, del SAN.MC, es 70€, por acción eh, es el pepito mayor del reino, pero quien más y quien menos, empresas y particulares, están así.

Y si todo eso no le convence, el argumento último, es; si han generado de la nada nosecuantos mil millones de USD EUR, y demás divisas, no conozco absolutamente nadie que destruya la masa monetaría, y más tarde y más temprano, acabará drenándose a la economía real,


----------



## Gamu (24 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Le dejaré un dato que sin duda alguna le hará la boca agua.
> 
> La deuda POR ACCIÓN, del SAN.MC, es 70€, por acción eh, es el pepito mayor del reino, pero quien más y quien menos, empresas y particulares, están así.
> 
> Y si todo eso no le convence, el argumento último, es; si han generado de la nada nosecuantos mil millones de USD EUR, y demás divisas, no conozco absolutamente nadie que destruya la masa monetaría, y más tarde y más temprano, acabará drenándose a la economía real,



bueno, los argentinos se sobreendeudaron, y lo solucionaron suspendiendo pagos y devaluando su moneda. 

Su bolsa subió como medio de generar liquidez porque hubo corralito, pero no por la inflación que se debió sobretodo al incremento de precios de los productos importados. De hecho, el gobierno se vió obligado a limitar las exportaciones de productos locales, porque eran los únicos asequibles para los argentinos, y si no lo hubieran hecho así se habrían muerto todos de hambre. 

Dicen que hay dos opciones para los USA: zimbabwe o japón. *Pero a mi me parece más plausible una tercera: Argentina*. California y NY al borde de la suspensión de pagos, dificultades crecientes para mantener la cotización de su divisa frente al resto de activos, sobreendeudamiento exterior creciente y descontrolado, políticos llevando a cabo medidas populistas de pan para hoy y hambre para mañana, inversores internacionales preocupandose por el devenir de sus inversiones en el país, etc. Todo son analogias.

¿como afectará eso al resto de bolsas del mundo? pues no creo que la cosa vaya bien, puesto que la mayoria de multinacionales tienen un % muy alto de capital en los USA. Si hacen corralito y/o devaluación bestia, van a tener que provisionar miles de millones en pérdidas de capital. Por no hablar de que será imposible vender nada en los USA en muuuucho tempo, lo que provocará excesos de capacidad industrial instalada en todas partes. Y encima tendremos que lidiar con los problemas derivados de la caida de gigantes americanos como general motors... 

Echad un vistazo a las cotizaciones de las empresas que hacian negocio en Argentina en el 2001... las perspectivas bursátiles son terroríficas si pasa lo mismo en los USA. Los que estén invertidos en USA perderán casi todo por la devaluación del dolar, y los invertidos fuera perderán mucho por la perdida de capital y de clientes en norteamerica.


----------



## carvil (24 May 2009)

La primera vez que veo sincero a Obama :


'WE'RE OUT OF MONEY'
Sat May 23 2009 10:32:18 ET

In a sobering holiday interview with C-SPAN, President Obama boldly told Americans: "We are out of money."

C-SPAN host Steve Scully broke from a meek Washington press corps with probing questions for the new president.

SCULLY: You know the numbers, $1.7 trillion debt, a national deficit of $11 trillion. At what point do we run out of money?

OBAMA: Well, we are out of money now. We are operating in deep deficits, not caused by any decisions we've made on health care so far. This is a consequence of the crisis that we've seen and in fact our failure to make some good decisions on health care over the last several decades.

So we've got a short-term problem, which is we had to spend a lot of money to salvage our financial system, we had to deal with the auto companies, a huge recession which drains tax revenue at the same time it's putting more pressure on governments to provide unemployment insurance or make sure that food stamps are available for people who have been laid off.

So we have a short-term problem and we also have a long-term problem. The short-term problem is dwarfed by the long-term problem. And the long-term problem is Medicaid and Medicare. If we don't reduce long-term health care inflation substantially, we can't get control of the deficit.

So, one option is just to do nothing. We say, well, it's too expensive for us to make some short-term investments in health care. We can't afford it. We've got this big deficit. Let's just keep the health care system that we've got now.

Along that trajectory, we will see health care cost as an overall share of our federal spending grow and grow and grow and grow until essentially it consumes everything...

SCULLY: When you see GM though as “Government Motors,” you're reaction?

OBAMA: Well, you know – look we are trying to help an auto industry that is going through a combination of bad decision making over many years and an unprecedented crisis or at least a crisis we haven't seen since the 1930's. And you know the economy is going to bounce back and we want to get out of the business of helping auto companies as quickly as we can. I have got more enough to do without that. In the same way that I want to get out of the business of helping banks, but we have to make some strategic decisions about strategic industries...

SCULLY: States like California in desperate financial situation, will you be forced to bail out the states?

OBAMA: No. I think that what you're seeing in states is that anytime you got a severe recession like this, as I said before, their demands on services are higher. So, they are sending more money out. At the same time, they're bringing less tax revenue in. And that's a painful adjustment, what we're going end up seeing is lot of states making very difficult choices there...

SCULLY: William Howard Taft served on the court after his presidency, would you have any interest in being on the Supreme Court?

OBAMA: You know, I am not sure that I could get through Senate confirmation...

DRUDGE REPORT: OBAMA SAYS 'WE'RE OUT OF MONEY' 2009®


Salu2


----------



## Starkiller (24 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> piensas que vamoa a tocar los 11.000 ?? en serio?



Fácilmente, para finales de septiembre. 



Gamu dijo:


> con la gran cantidad de dolares que están imprimiendo para comprar activos tóxicos, es imposible evitar que la gente hable de hiperinflación.
> 
> Pero si tienes en cuenta todas las variables y los intereses que hay en juego, te das cuenta enseguida que a los USA les convendría mucho más una suspensión de pagos y una devaluación de su moneda, lo cual solo generaría inflación en los productos importados.



A USA como país, si. A los magnates de USA, no. El default de USA representaría la pérdida de todos sus activos de fuera de USA, o casi. No pueden aceptarlo. Aparte que su riqueza esta en activos, y un default conllevaría una deflación importante.

Sin embargo, mediante hiperinflación... bueno, la gente lo pasara fatal, habrá mucha hambre, pero ellos tendrán aun más fracción del pastel de la riqueza.


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Fácilmente... porque me lo ha dicho Juan Luís...




Bueno gacelas... va por ustedes... 










Saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

Buenos días.

Apertura casí plana, con una leve subida..


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2009)

A los buenos días!



donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Apertura casí plana, con una leve subida..



Eso es lo que nos decía el SAN este pasado viernes al cerrar. Yo creo que hoy veremos una caida más o menos fuerte cuando nadie se lo espere y será momento de cerrar cortos de cara a los próximos días donde deberíamos subir fuerte. Yo voy a intentar salirme de CRI de la mejor forma posible, aunque lo veo muy mal.

Eso tengo en mis análisis, pero puedo estar equivocado.


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

Gracias por tu analisis.

Hay que cerrar cortos de cara a mañana, pero sin minusvalías.... al menos en MAP, a 2,31€ :-(


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

MADRID --Los precios industriales disminuyeron un 3,4% en abril en tasa interanual y un 0,3% con respecto a marzo, según los datos difundidos el lunes por el Instituto Nacional de Estadística, INE. 

Los precios industriales acumularon cuatro meses de descensos consecutivos con respecto a mismo mes del año anterior y dos en tasa intermensual. 

Las actividades relacionadas con las coquerías y el refino de petróleo fueron las que más influyeron en la caída de los precios industriales con respecto a abril de 2008, con el 37,9% menos, mientras que respecto al mes anterior el principal lastre fue el suministro de energía eléctrica y gas, que bajó un 3,1%.


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso es lo que nos decía el SAN este pasado viernes al cerrar. Yo creo que hoy veremos una caida más o menos fuerte cuando nadie se lo espere y será momento de cerrar cortos de cara a los próximos días donde deberíamos subir fuerte. Yo voy a intentar salirme de CRI de la mejor forma posible, aunque lo veo muy mal.
> 
> *Eso tengo en mis análisis, pero puedo estar equivocado*.




Eso ya lo damos por supuesto Dr. Mulder... 

Ahora mismo no hay análisis que valga... el timoibex se puede ir hacia cualquier lado... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

Pobres iberoamericanos.. a MAPFRE, no solo les basta timar a los patrios, ahora va a hacer las AMERICAS, hace tiempo que cancelé todos mis seguros con esa gent....


MADRID --La aseguradora española Mapfre SA (MAP.MC) ha alcanzado un acuerdo para distribuir sus productos a través de las 3.600 oficinas que Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argentaria SA (BBV) posee en América Latina, según publica el lunes el diario Expansión. 

Según el acuerdo, las dos compañías pretenden reducir los costes de distribución y alcanzar economías de escala, apunta el diario. 

BBVA cuenta con oficinas en México, Chile, Venezuela, Colombia, Perú y Argentina. 
Página web: Expansión.com. Portada - Diario Expansión. Líder en información de mercados, económica y política.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 May 2009)

Mas de mil puntos con el DJI lo veo una locura,esto tiene que corregir si o si,donde coño va el IBEX? La semana pasada cuando subia siempre por encima del Eurostx50,Cac40,Ftse... y las bajadas por debajo...
creo que me voy a ir a USA con DP a hacer las americas,esto es un tongo muy grande!


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mas de mil puntos con el DJI lo veo una locura,esto tiene que corregir si o si,donde coño va el IBEX? La semana pasada cuando subia siempre por encima del Eurostx50,Cac40,Ftse... y las bajadas por debajo...
> creo que me voy a ir a USA con DP a hacer las americas,esto es un tongo muy grande!



Sin duda, amigo... el SAN... no ha CERRADO ni un solo día + de -3,00% ... desde que comenzo el super rally.

Donde se ha visto esto? incluso ING ha recortado en varias ocasiones, para luego recuperar... pero el SAN... no se puede permitir eso... FALCONE!!!!


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2009)

Todos los valores del Ibex han bajado y luego han vuelto a subir, pero los bancos se han quedado muy atrás, exceptuando al SAN, están todos más abajo de lo que debieran y cuando corrijan ese desbarajuste el Ibex acabará con más diferencial respecto al Dow.


----------



## chollero (25 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mas de mil puntos con el DJI lo veo una locura,esto tiene que corregir si o si,donde coño va el IBEX? La semana pasada cuando subia siempre por encima del Eurostx50,Cac40,Ftse... y las bajadas por debajo...
> creo que me voy a ir a USA con DP a hacer las americas,esto es un tongo muy grande!



teniendo en cuenta la que se les viene encima a los yankees, no se si 1000 puntos de diferencia es mucho, ó es poco, saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2009)

¿es esta la caída fuerte, Mulder?
Me resisto a creer que vayamos a caer durante todo el día... se les acabaría el negocio.


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿es esta la caída fuerte, Mulder?
> Me resisto a creer que vayamos a caer durante todo el día... se les acabaría el negocio.



Hasta los 9150 toca caer... luego dios dirá... :o



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿es esta la caída fuerte, Mulder?
> Me resisto a creer que vayamos a caer durante todo el día... se les acabaría el negocio.



Nos quieren hacer creer que las cosas se tuercen y nos vamos al guano definitivo, la intención es comprar bastante más abajo de cara a los próximos días.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hasta los 9150 toca caer... luego dios dirá... :o
> 
> Saludos



Por qué el 9150?: Veo puntos fuertes de soporte en la zona 919x/9200... 

Saludos...

Edito: Buenos días....


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

Ya lo hemos dicho muchas veces... hay que tener un recorte de cara a las nuevas gacelas... los precios están muy arriba, ahora hay que invertir mucho capital... todo es psicologico... + cuantia de accs por inversión.


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por qué el 9150?: Veo puntos fuertes de soporte en la zona 919x/9200...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Edito: Buenos días....




Si, yo también sueño con soportes en ocasiones... 

A ver si el SAN toca los 7,05€ y puedo cerrar cortos para abrirlos más arriba... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

oPSSSS!!! día sin VOL, donde habré visto estoo yo antes.... recuperación organizada.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si, yo también sueño con soportes en ocasiones...
> 
> A ver si el SAN toca los 7,05€ y puedo cerrar cortos para abrirlos más arriba... :
> 
> Saludos



Entre 7 y 7,05€ seria un buen valor para abrir largos a corto plazo...

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 May 2009)

Cierro cortos en san a 7,20 plusvalia de 11 centimos.
Abro largos e Iberdrola a 5,97


----------



## Gamu (25 May 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> A USA como país, si. A los magnates de USA, no. El default de USA representaría la pérdida de todos sus activos de fuera de USA, o casi. No pueden aceptarlo. Aparte que su riqueza esta en activos, y un default conllevaría una deflación importante.
> 
> Sin embargo, mediante hiperinflación... bueno, la gente lo pasara fatal, habrá mucha hambre, pero ellos tendrán aun más fracción del pastel de la riqueza.



no lo veo tan claro. ¿porque el default de USA iba a suponer la expropiación de las compañias USA en el exterior? 

Para bien, o para mal, hay que diferenciar entre estado y compañias privadas. Quizá no en venezuela, pero en Europa no podríamos expropiar las inversiones usanas bajo pretexto de un impago del gobierno de los usa.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2009)

Ya estamos en 9.200.


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2009)

Fuera de CRI a 3.04, entré a 3.00. Minusvalía de 4 céntimos.

Cuando entré no lo veía nada claro y ahora veo a CRI con muchas ganas de subir, así que aprovecho para salir con pocas minusvalías.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Eres un mago, crack.

Ahora, creeis que se va an a poner a subir como locos este junio/julio¿?, a mi eso no me cuadraba, pero no se...


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cierro cortos en san a 7,20 plusvalia de 11 centimos.
> Abro largos e Iberdrola a 5,97



Podria haber ganado 15 céntimos más de plusvalias hamijo... 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Podria haber ganado 15 céntimos más de plusvalias hamijo...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Ya le meti el viernes 19 por cabeza 

Estos son intradia de hoy.


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ya le meti el viernes 19 por cabeza
> 
> Estos son intradia de hoy.




No está mal... 

Por cierto, no voy a cerrar los cortos que es de pobres... cuiden de lo mio en mi ausencia... 



Saludos


----------



## carvil (25 May 2009)

Buenos dias

Cerrado corto en BBVA 8.60-8.45

Salu2


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2009)

Aquí veo mucho cerrador de corto antipatriota... :


Por cierto sigo con ustedes hasta la 13:00 h..., osea que tengo tiempo de sobra para rematar al SAN... :



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Aquí veo mucho cerrador de corto antipatriota... :
> 
> Por cierto sigo con ustedes hasta la 13:00 h..., osea que tengo tiempo de sobra para rematar al SAN... :
> 
> ...



No creo que lo vean hoy tus ojos a 7,05...


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No creo que lo vean hoy tus ojos a 7,05...



¿Van 100 euros...? :


Una pista... las agencias del SAN no están comprando... :


Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2009)

Por cierto, Mulder, Criteria el único valor en verde del IBEX a 3,06... cortos cerrados a tiempo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No creo que lo vean hoy tus ojos a 7,05...



Peores cosas se han visto,cuando vuelva la tendencia bajista lo vas a pasar faltal con tu SAN del alma jajajajaja


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Por cierto, Mulder, Criteria el único valor en verde del IBEX a 3,06... cortos cerrados a tiempo.



Además no se comerá el dividendo... estando corto le tocaba pagarlo a él.... :o

Saludos...

Por cierto, el 919x ha hecho bastante bien de soporte, no?


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto, el 919x ha hecho bastante bien de soporte, no?



A tu soporte se lo van a fumar en breve... :



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Peores cosas se han visto,cuando vuelva la tendencia bajista lo vas a pasar faltal con tu SAN del alma jajajajaja



El SAN siempre me da alegrias y plusvalías...


----------



## Alexandros (25 May 2009)

Buenos días a todos.


Al que le saque 60€ diarios al Ibex se le aplicará la ley de vagos y maleantes.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Además no se comerá el dividendo... estando corto le tocaba pagarlo a él.... :o
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Por cierto, el 919x ha hecho bastante bien de soporte, no?



Lo del dividendo estando corto no se que miedo teneis,el dia del reparto se resta a la cotizacion del valor,es lo comido por lo servido.


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

Venga que nos vamos.. ya tenemos excusa para girarnos.... LA CONFIANZA ALEMANA -EMPRESARIAL - MEJORA EN MAYO...

Siempre hay algo que nos llevará -SKY ROCKET-


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2009)

Metan largos... ésto está apunto de despegar... 



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 May 2009)




----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 May 2009)

Yo lo que sigo sin entendender, al margen la posición de especulador, es como coño un pais con 5.000.000 de parados tiene la bolsa bajando menos de paises con mejor situación económica.


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Yo lo que sigo sin entendender, al margen la posición de especulador, es como coño un pais con 5.000.000 de parados tiene la bolsa bajando menos de paises con mejor situación económica.



No pregunte y aprovéchese del subidón... :



Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

FRÁNCFORT --La confianza empresarial en Alemania mejoró en mayo aunque en menor medida de lo esperado, lo que indica que la caída de la economía es menos pronunciada, según el informe del Instituto Ifo alemán publicado el lunes. 
El índice Ifo de clima empresarial subió en mayo por segundo mes consecutivo, situándose en 84,2 frente al nivel de 83,7 de abril. 

Sin embargo, los economistas consultados por Dow Jones Newswires esperaban que llegara a 85,0. 

El dato ligeramente menor de lo esperado llega tras los fuertes avances del índice de gestores de compras en Alemania y el ZEW de expectativas económicas. 

Tras la publicación del Ifo, a las 0805 GMT, el euro caía a US$1,3967 desde US$1,3986 unos minutos antes del anuncio. 

Página web: CESifo Group Munich


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2009)

La verdad es que el volumen del SAN da bastante pena... :o



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 May 2009)

Puesta orden de cortos en SAN 7,25€... a ver si entra...

Saludos...

PD: Pues sí, ya soy anti-accionista...


----------



## malospelos3 (25 May 2009)

*IFO peor de lo esperado*

El indicador de sentimiento empresarial en Alemania elaborado por el Instituto IFO se situó en mayo en los 84,2 puntos, frente a los 83,7 puntos que alcanzó el mes pasado. La cifra es peor que los 85 puntos que esperaban los expertos. 

Sin embargo, el indicador de expectativas fue de 85,9 puntos, mejor que los los 85,5 puntos esperados.


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Puesta orden de cortos en SAN 7,25€... a ver si entra...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Pues sí, ya soy anti-accionista...



No se si ponerle un Nelson o felicitarle por haber encontrado el camino hacia las plusvalias... :o




las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto, el 919x ha hecho bastante bien de soporte, no?



Y ahora que lo veo... el mínimo del ibex de hoy han sido los 9175,6 puntos... de momento... :


Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2009)




----------



## Mulder (25 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


>



Hoy es un día aburrido por naturaleza, tras la caida tan fuerte que hemos visto debería venir un lateral que podría durar, tal vez, hasta la hora de apertura de los gringos ahí haríamos otro tirón más o menos fuerte y a dormir el resto del día.


----------



## sapito (25 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy es un día aburrido por naturaleza, tras la caida tan fuerte que hemos visto debería venir un lateral que podría durar, tal vez, hasta la hora de apertura de los gringos ahí haríamos otro tirón más o menos fuerte y a dormir el resto del día.




El segundo tirón es también para abajo?


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

Hoy... cerramos con ligera subida... USA -CERRADO-


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy es un día aburrido por naturaleza, tras la caida tan fuerte que hemos visto debería venir un lateral que podría durar, tal vez, hasta la hora de apertura de los gringos ahí haríamos otro tirón más o menos fuerte y a dormir el resto del día.



Hoy los gringos no abren... :o


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2009)

sapito dijo:


> El segundo tirón es también para abajo?



A las 12:00 en punto lo podré decir.

Aunque puedo equivocarme.


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2009)

Cuando hablo de la apertura de los gringos realmente me refiero a hora de volatilidad, no quiero decir que los gringos abran hoy, aunque los minis norteamericanos están todos hoy cotizando con normalidad en Interdin.


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las 12:00 en punto lo podré decir.
> 
> Aunque puedo equivocarme.



Camino de los 9400... :



Saludos


----------



## España1 (25 May 2009)

Camino de los 9.400?.

No, no.

Los 9.200 ya asoman.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2009)

Mulder, son las 12:00


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mulder, son las 12:00



Que ansias! 

Creo que el Stoxx va a volver al 2400, pero ahí parece que rebotará y ya haremos el lateral-rigor-mortis del mediodía, tengo todos los objetivos bajistas de hoy ya cubiertos (por duplicado) así que ya no tengo muy claro que ocurrirá el resto del día, habrá que seguirlo todo a más corto plazo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 May 2009)

Pregunta abierta:

-. ¿ Vamos a ver nuevos mínimos en bolsa ?


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Pregunta abierta:
> 
> -. ¿ Vamos a ver nuevos mínimos en bolsa ?



Yo creo que si, pero no esta semana.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que si, pero no esta semana.



Me refiero a mínimos de marzo, no a mínimos relativos.

Yo creo que también, a ver como lo ve el foro.

saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

Kujire... si estás por ahí .. haz acto de presencia... ;-)

PR-CANADA.net - DryShips Announces It Has Reached Agreement With DnB NOR on Waiver Terms for $86 Million of Debt

G.E. plan B.


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2009)

Entro largo en Ferrovial a 23.91, espero estar un par de días en ella, objetivo 25.35-25.77.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Entro largo en Ferrovial a 23.91, espero estar un par de días en ella, objetivo 25.35-25.77.



¿donde has puesto el stop?


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

Alto.... ya mismo comenzamos a subir... 


MADRID --El IBEX-35 -0,2% a 9.290,7 puntos a las 1112 GMT, en una sesión con poco volumen y sin referencias al estar Nueva York y Londres cerrados por festivo, señala un corredor. El comportamiento del selectivo español es similar al del Euro Stoxx 50, que pierde un 0,1% hasta 2.092,9 puntos. Santander plano, tras anunciar la venta de su participación mayoritaria en el Banco de Venezuela al Estado venezolano por US$1.050 millones. 

La noticia "era de sobra conocida", apunta, lo que explica el escaso movimiento de la acción. BBVA -0,1%, después de anunciar un acuerdo con Mapfre, plano, para comercializar productos de la aseguradora a través de las 3.600 oficinas del banco en América Latina. Iberia -2,5%, tras presentar el viernes British Airways malos resultados anuales y suprimir su dividendo, lo que apunta a un retraso de las negociaciones de fusión entre ambas, dice el corredor. (CLP)


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿donde has puesto el stop?



Siempre pongo 1 punto normalmente. Si veo que los índices suben y esta no desharía posición donde mejor la vea.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Entro largo en Ferrovial a 23.91, espero estar un par de días en ella, objetivo 25.35-25.77.



Buena elección, yo personalmente creo que se irá a los 26,8x/26,9x, a cerrar el gap que todavía le queda abierto...

Suerte, Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

RAMS... recomendación DP HF -COMPRAR-

RAMS - Aries Maritime Transport Limited - Google Finance


G.E. le ha echado el ojo, ahora tenemos unos cuantos millones ... nos vamos de compras!


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

Me apunto a FER... pero en 23,78€ vamos a bajarla.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me apunto a FER... pero en 23,78€ vamos a bajarla.



Vamos meterle 1k en 23,78


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

Le has metido otras 1k a 23,78€, right?


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

FERROVIAL.. lo que nos dejó el viernes... se aprecia una minúscula vela blanca con pequeña sombra superior, un descenso en el volumen de contratación. 

Como primer nivel a superar los 24,80 euros, donde mantiene abierto el hueco bajista del jueves,. estamos espectantes si llevará a completar el segundo impulso alcista con objetivo +28,80 euros. 

Estocástico cortado a la baja, el MACD sigue cortado al alza pero girándose y RSI en zona neutra.


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

HL, nos unimos a 23,66€ vale?


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

Mulder... has visto como te la hemos bajado?


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2009)

Iberia va a su libre albedrío...
Quien me mandará a mi salirme de mi camino...


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

Que cabr... el cuidador... ha sacado posis de compra con dos centimos de diferencia... seguro que nos lee!


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mulder... has visto como te la hemos bajado?



Creo que tendré que dejar de publicar mis entradas 

pd: es broma.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 May 2009)

No pude bajar la orden...me entro a 23.78 enterita...


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

Estaba muy alta... por cierto APOLO!!! GAMESA recuperando...


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

Si ... ya he visto como la ejecutaba el sistema, suerte!

Voy a ver si puedo entrar en esa posi de 23,66€


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2009)

Creo que hace tiempo que no veia un volumen tan penoso... el resto de leones de vacaciones en la playa y nosotros aquí currando... ya ves que injusta es la vida... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

La están empezando a manipular para subir...


----------



## rosonero (25 May 2009)

Cómo está el día de aburrido que hasta seguimos a Mulder en sus compras en el Ibex  

Pd. Dentro de FERR con 400 x 23.80 (bueno, por ahora 384 porque está entrando a tramos)


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2009)

¿Nadie en GAM? Hoy se le podría haber sacado un buen pellizquito...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 May 2009)

Puesta entrada larga en Ferrovial a 23.70, a ver si consigue entrar...

Saludos...

PD: Al final entre todos seremos mano fuerte...  Tenemos que movernos así, todos a la vez y en el mismo sentido, hacemos análisis cada uno de su sistema, y cuando lleguemos a quorum, mazazo!!!!! 
PD2: Ahora está en 23.80


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 May 2009)

Estan comprando en Inditex,puede que le metan el subidon los proximos dias.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 May 2009)

Por cierto, si no es mucha indiscreción, que variables soléis utilizar en los stocásticos, es que estoy probando unas cuantas y varía mucho...

Gracias adelantadas...

PD: Yo utilizo 14,3,5


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

Me estoy planteando entrar en subasta... o quizás le van a dar un arreón para arriba al IBEX, antes?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Estan comprando en Inditex,puede que le metan el subidon los proximos dias.




Yo estoy largo en ITX en 31.18. A ver que tal sale.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto, si no es mucha indiscreción, que variables soléis utilizar en los stocásticos, es que estoy probando unas cuantas y varía mucho...
> 
> Gracias adelantadas...
> 
> PD: Yo utilizo 14,3,5



Yo meto 14,6,3, creo que buenas señales.

PD: Te dejé un link que pensé te iría bien, saludos.

Edito: Ya he visto el mensaje. .

Los valores de 14,6,3, lo pillé del libro de Cárpatos, y a mi me va bastante bien. Creo que para una inversión a más largo plazo, ver las velas en 4 días minimiza mucho los errores. Mira a ver que te parece. Saludos .


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Yo meto 14,6,3, creo que buenas señales.
> 
> PD: Te dejé un link que pensé te iría bien, saludos.



Sí gracias, ya te he contestado, y encima te preguntaba por las variables stocásticas, jeje así que gracias dobles...

Saludos...


----------



## rosonero (25 May 2009)

*eppur si muove*

Ibex 9300


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 May 2009)

Vendidas las Iberdrolas a 6,05 8 centimillos a la buchaca.


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

Lo han estado aguantando ... via libre... por cierto ACCIONA hasta los 98,00€


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 May 2009)

Si antes las suelto antes suben...


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2009)

Me salgo de mis cortos en CIN por saltarme el stop, yo pensaba que llegarían más abajo, pero como entré con bastante volumen me doy por satisfecho:

4.58->4.51

Las FER ya están cogiendo un colorcillo verde muy bonito


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

Si, enhorabuena a los que estais dentro de FER.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 May 2009)

Como veís ITX¿?.

Yo particularmente si tuviera 100.000€, que no los tengo, los metia en ITX, y a vivir.

No creo que haya una compañía mejor en el IBEX, tanto por niveles de solvencia, única con posiciones en efectivo, como por evolución del negocio.

Industria de Diseno Textil SA (Inditex SA) (ITX): Financial Ratios - BusinessWeek


----------



## rosonero (25 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me salgo de mis cortos en CIN por saltarme el stop, yo pensaba que llegarían más abajo, pero como entré con bastante volumen me doy por satisfecho:
> 
> 4.58->4.51
> 
> *Las FER ya están cogiendo un colorcillo verde muy bonito*



Gracias por el chivatazo!!  voy contigo desde 23.80


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Como veís ITX¿?.
> 
> Yo particularmente si tuviera 100.000€, que no los tengo, los metia en ITX, y a vivir.
> 
> ...



Yo para largos la veo la mejor junto con Iberia,mas que nada por que no tienen deuda.
Tengo 2k en inditex a 31,21 de media


----------



## rosonero (25 May 2009)

¿Alguna teoría para que Sacyr apenas se mueva?

Sí, tengo unas cuantas a 11.51 desde hace unos días :


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Como veís ITX¿?.
> 
> Yo particularmente si tuviera 100.000€, que no los tengo, los metia en ITX, y a vivir.
> 
> ...



La veo algo débil, en la última subida que hizo debió haber llegado a 36.38, pero se quedó por el camino en 34.46.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 May 2009)




----------



## Mulder (25 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


>



Es que a mi los fundamentales no me gustan, mi estilo no es el de Warren Buffet y soy bastante cortoplacista, voy buscando la liebre allá donde salta, cuando ya ha saltado me retiro y busco otra


----------



## rosonero (25 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Como veís ITX¿?.
> 
> Yo particularmente si tuviera 100.000€, que no los tengo, los metia en ITX, y a vivir.
> 
> ...



Si la bolsa conservará sus principios primarios no habría duda pero como se ha convertido en pura "CONSPULACIÓN" (conspiración + manipulación) pues los fundamentales de la empresa no aseguran nada o poca cosa.


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2009)

Os dejo una imagen que vale más que mil palabras... 







Saludos


----------



## rosonero (25 May 2009)

Fuera de FER a 24.30, casi 200 leuros a la buchaca. Por ahora no me atrevo con la estrategia a dos o tres días de Mulder. 

Gracias de nuevo. A modo de agradecimiento por si un día decides cambiar de avatar te dejo uno.


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Fuera de FER a 24.30, casi 200 leuros a la buchaca. Por ahora no me atrevo con la estrategia a dos o tres días de Mulder.



Yo de ti me hubiera esperado, al menos, a la apertura de mañana.


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

La estrategia de las AG de SAN, es la misma en días de poco VOL... compras en negativo al inicio y posterior CESION de papelon a nuevos pardillos.


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

Ferrovial es muy peligrosa... +vale plusv realizadas... ahora está en rojo...


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

Ya tenemos excusa...

WASHINGTON -El presidente estadounidense, Barack Obama, calificó el lunes la prueba nuclear de Norcorea como una "amenaza a la paz y seguridad internacional" e instó a una acción mundial concertada contra el aislado Estado. 

"Corea del Norte está desafiando de manera directa e irresponsable a la comunidad internacional", declaró Obama. 

"El peligro que revisten las amenazantes actividades de Norcorea garantizan acción por parte de la comunidad internacional", dijo el mandatario. 

Corea del Norte enfrentó una escalada de condenas desde las capitales del mundo luego que informase que había detonado el lunes por la mañana una bomba nuclear. 

Se prevé para la jornada una reunión de emergencia del Consejo de Seguridad de la Organización de las Naciones Unidas, para analizar cómo responder a esta acción.


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La estrategia de las AG de SAN, es la misma en días de poco VOL... compras en negativo al inicio y posterior CESION de papelon a nuevos pardillos.



La agencia que ha empezado a vender bankitos a saco esta mañana es SGE VAL, me parece que me voy a pasar por allí a invitarles a unas cervezas... :



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Si la bolsa conservará sus principios primarios no habría duda pero como se ha convertido en pura "CONSPULACIÓN" (conspiración + manipulación) pues los fundamentales de la empresa no aseguran nada o poca cosa.



No sé. Yo creo que quien se hace rico en bolsa, es quien compra instrumentos de deuda perpétua, aunque de un modo más a lo mulder, también se sacan ricas tajadas, el dinero se gana mediante la revalorización del dividendo.

Yo sí que creo que los fundamentales importan, es decir, en la gráfica IBEX Vs ITX, se ve como cuando subian, subia más que el IBEX, y cuando bajaba bajaba menos, en roman paladino, que aqui esto lo mueve la codicia, y si una cosa buena, vale poco es barata, y hay muchos popiolos que la quieren comprar.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 May 2009)

Orden de venta de 250k en el POP soltando papelon jajajaja
Unos cortitos al POP a 6.35


----------



## rosonero (25 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo de ti me hubiera esperado, al menos, a la apertura de mañana.



Buuuffffffffff !!!!!!! Es que desde hace días ya estoy medio pilladito con mis Sacyr y me pesaban mucho. Por otra parte, las aperturas son una lotería y más sin la referencia de los USA. Las seguiré de cerca.


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2009)

Aggg, quería ponerme corto en ABG y no me dejan, porca miseria!


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

Mañana hay que asustar ... en los ultimos días, al menos en el mercado USA, solo están comprando los minoritatios -dummy money- las manos fuertes están fuera.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Aggg, quería ponerme corto en ABG y no me dejan, porca miseria!



Dale al popular,lo tiene a huevo,de 6,38 no pasa


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya tenemos excusa...
> 
> WASHINGTON -El presidente estadounidense, Barack Obama, calificó el lunes la prueba nuclear de Norcorea como una "amenaza a la paz y seguridad internacional" e instó a una acción mundial concertada contra el aislado Estado.
> 
> ...



Estos están aprendiendo de nuestro bobierno a tapar las crisis con cortinas de humo


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Dale al popular,lo tiene a huevo,de 6,38 no pasa



En mi opinión el POP debería haber llegado a 6.57 y girarse por los alrededores pero solo ha llegado hasta 6.44, no me fio. Mi sistema me dice que estará a punto para este próximos viernes.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi opinión el POP debería haber llegado a 6.57 y girarse por los alrededores pero solo ha llegado hasta 6.44, no me fio. Mi sistema me dice que estará a punto para este próximos viernes.



Mi sistema de rata centimera me dice que unos centimillos se le sacan mañana.


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

MAPFRE... está a punto de caer... no tiene fuerza....


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2009)

Pues según la subasta del SAN mañana toca abrir completamente planos o el equipo del botas no tiene ni idea de lo que va a ocurrir ahora


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

Cierre con miedo:

FER, 23,07€

CRI, 3,05€

MAP, 2,34€ -----BIEN!!!


----------



## rosonero (25 May 2009)

Una noche más a dormir con mis SAcyr. 
Por cierto, hoy en apertura tocó 11.51, suficiente para salir airoso de ellas, pero trabajé hasta tarde y me fui a dormir sin poner ninguna orden de venta ya que creía que la apertura sería directamente a la baja ( sí, una de esas órdenes "_por si suena la flauta_") y la flauta sonó mientras dormía ::

Lección aprendida. :o


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Lección aprendida. :o



Dormir es de pobres...


Por cierto... +1050 puntos con el Dow... y luego hay antipatriotas que no ven los brotes verdes... :o



Saludos


----------



## Gamu (25 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


>



si las estimaciones de beneficio se basan en los "brotes verdes" que algunos quieren vislumbrar en 2010 y 2011. Me parece que no son nada fiables.

No entiendo porque una empresa que vende MODA es una buena inversión en una época en que la gente dejará de consumir cosas superfluas (la moda entre ellas)


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2009)

Este fin de semana he estado haciendo análisis y vi que íbamos a tener un cambio de tendencia estos días, tal vez es lo que hemos visto hoy. Hundimiento más subida fuerte.

Pues resulta que ayer domingo fue luna nueva, signo ineludible de cambio de tendencia, según esta señal a partir de mañana deberíamos subir hasta finales de semana, tal vez hasta este miércoles.


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Este fin de semana he estado haciendo análisis y vi que íbamos a tener un cambio de tendencia estos días, tal vez es* lo que hemos visto hoy*. Hundimiento más *subida fuerte*.
> 
> Pues resulta que ayer domingo fue luna nueva, signo ineludible de cambio de tendencia, según esta señal a partir de mañana deberíamos subir hasta finales de semana, tal vez hasta este miércoles.




Si, fuerte... fuerte... del subidón casi me caigo de la silla... :o




Saludos :o


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> si las estimaciones de beneficio se basan en los "brotes verdes" que algunos quieren vislumbrar en 2010 y 2011. Me parece que no son nada fiables.
> 
> No entiendo porque una empresa que vende MODA es una buena inversión en una época en que la gente dejará de consumir cosas superfluas (la moda entre ellas)




Cierto es, pero quisiera matizar varias cosas:

1) ITX vende moda, pero la vende barata y la produce más barata aún. La moda es superflua, la vestimenta, no.

2) ITX tiene liquidez, y en un hipotético caso de deflación prolongada, ( más aun en aquellos bienes relacionados con su explotación, locales comerciales, arrendados, o para compra etc), su poder adquisivo, sera mayor.

3)Gran parte de sus ingresos provienen del exterior.

4)Si mantienen dividendo, cosa probable teniendo en cuenta los resultados obtenidos, tienes un depósito perpétuo de 2 veces el euribor 12 meses, que además hasta 1500€ no pagas nada a hacienda.

Tiene sus defectos, si, pero tiene bajo mi opinión, más fortalezas.


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si, fuerte... fuerte... del subidón casi me caigo de la silla... :o



Pues hemos superado la bajada de la mañana y hemos acabado en verde al final.

A lo mejor es que soy daltónico


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 May 2009)

quien tiene FER??


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> quien tiene FER??



Tu si que has pegado el pelotazo macho. CAF a 300€.


----------



## Gamu (25 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Cierto es, pero quisiera matizar varias cosas:
> 
> 1) ITX vende moda, pero la vende barata y la produce más barata aún. La moda es superflua, la vestimenta, no.
> 
> ...



1.- Si todavía piensas que las empresas de moda hacen negocio por vender ropa como necesidad, me parece que te equivocas un poco. La gente cambia de ropa muchisimo antes de que la que tienen en el armario esté rota. Y la cambia por moda, no por necesidad. Si no se consume MODA, se venderá poquisima ROPA. 

2.- El poder adquisitivo será mayor, pero ITX tendrá el mismo problema que todos los ahorradores ¿en que meter esa liquidez? ¿de que le serviría abrir más tiendas? ¿de que le serviría comprar más locales? Si el mercado de moda se hunde, lo unico bueno de tener liquidez es que no tendrá que suspender pagos por no poder pagar a sus empleados.

3.- Ingresos del exterior, pero ¿de donde?. Europa y america, que estan casi tan jodidas como nosotros. En los paises emergentes no hay apenas clase media que pueda consumir, y habiendo crisis dificil será que se cree... Por no hablar de que fuera de España los precios de las marcas de ITX no son tan baratos...

4.- "Si mantienen dividendo...": ¿que te hace pensar que si disminuyen las ventas, el volumen de negocio, y el mercado de la moda en general, el dividendo de ITX se mantendrá?. Si el beneficio baja, el dividendo también. No cometas el error de los que han invertido en bancos, no cometas el error de pensar que un dividendo es una renta fija "segura"... 

Inditex es una buena empresa, pero "invertir" en bolsa a tan larguisimo plazo... no lo veo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 May 2009)

FERROVIAL es muy muy peligrosa a mi entender:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a/112973-rebelion-de-los-bonos-ferrovial.html


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> FERROVIAL es muy muy peligrosa a mi entender:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a/112973-rebelion-de-los-bonos-ferrovial.html



Se trata de mantenerla un par de días hasta llegar al objetivo, si no llega a el debería quedarse muy cerca. Una vez en el objetivo o cerca de el, a volar.

De todas formas puse dos objetivos al comentar mi entrada y por otra parte es muy sospechoso que justo cuando una empresa está a punto de subir fuerte (por técnico) aparezcan noticias como esta en la prensa económica. Esto me reafirma más en mi largo, son intentos de crear duda entre posibles accionistas porque ahora no interesa colar papelitos con el valor.

Pero puedo estar equivocado.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> 1.- Si todavía piensas que las empresas de moda hacen negocio por vender ropa como necesidad, me parece que te equivocas un poco. La gente cambia de ropa muchisimo antes de que la que tienen en el armario esté rota. Y la cambia por moda, no por necesidad. Si no se consume MODA, se venderá poquisima ROPA.
> 
> 2.- El poder adquisitivo será mayor, pero ITX tendrá el mismo problema que todos los ahorradores ¿en que meter esa liquidez? ¿de que le serviría abrir más tiendas? ¿de que le serviría comprar más locales? Si el mercado de moda se hunde, lo unico bueno de tener liquidez es que no tendrá que suspender pagos por no poder pagar a sus empleados.
> 
> ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Se trata de mantenerla un par de días hasta llegar al objetivo, si no llega a el debería quedarse muy cerca. Una vez en el objetivo o cerca de el, a volar.
> 
> De todas formas puse dos objetivos al comentar mi entrada y por otra parte es muy sospechoso que justo cuando una empresa está a punto de subir fuerte (por técnico) aparezcan noticias como esta en la prensa económica. Esto me reafirma más en mi largo, son intentos de crear duda entre posibles accionistas porque ahora no interesa colar papelitos con el valor.
> 
> Pero puedo estar equivocado.



pues uk lo ha hecho antes, no veo porque no lo va a hacer con baa


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

Si alguien quiere largo plazo.. ALM, está recuperando desde los 6,50€ de hace dos semanas, si el mercado acompaña, es muy probable los 14,00€ antes de julio.


----------



## tonuel (25 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *Si alguien quiere largo plazo.. *ALM, está recuperando desde los 6,50€ de hace dos semanas, si el mercado acompaña, es muy probable los 14,00€ antes de julio.



Le veo hoy muy optimista... 



¿O acaso me quiere quitar el carnet...?




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 May 2009)

Na!!! como estoy viendo que el mercado no tiene techo... y los inversores están buscando invertir sus ahorros... que si INDITEX... nada de eso... ALM es mucho más rentable.

Mañana tenemos que recuperar desde el viernes... ya me están avisando desde WALL STREET, mañana NUKEAMOS AL COREANO!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Na!!! como estoy viendo que el mercado no tiene techo... y los inversores están buscando invertir sus ahorros... que si INDITEX... nada de eso... ALM es mucho más rentable.
> 
> Mañana tenemos que recuperar desde el viernes... ya me están avisando desde WALL STREET, mañana NUKEAMOS AL COREANO!



Te importaría poner link a la compañía, o al ticker,¿?

Gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Tyrelfus (26 May 2009)

OJO

¡ 9 Trillones de Dólares “perdidos” por la FED!


Espero que no, por que si esto es cierto, sera el fin de la ECONOMIA, tal como la conocemos.

Un video que circula actualmente por YouTube, que si no es una impostura ,puede provocar la explosion casi instant´anea de la sociedad norteamericana. Se podrá ocultar para no crear el pánico pero este video sostiene un rumor que se propaga por la Web al ritmo de 2000 mensaje por hora y que ninguno se atreve a negar. La cuestión es mientras tanto PARAR el pánico.


YouTube - Does Anyone at the Federal Reserve Know Where the 9 Trillion of off Balance Sheet Transactions are?

9_TRILLION Perdus par la fed - Vox


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

Tyrelfus dijo:


> ¡ 9 Trillones de Dólares “perdidos” por la FED!



Támpoco es tanto... :o


Por cierto... el ibex está que se sale... caminito de los +1100 puntos con el Dow... :




Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

Buenos días.

Es LAB.ALMIRALL


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2009)

Buenos días, corto en POP en 6,32€, stop en 6,50€, objetivo 6,18€...

Saludos...

PD: Hannibal métele unos cuantos a ver si la bajamos...


----------



## rosonero (26 May 2009)

¿Qué está pasando aquí? Vamos arriba y abajo como un yo-yo !!!!!!!

Harán los 9300 de suelo, por ahora?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días, corto en POP en 6,32€, stop en 6,50€, objetivo 6,18€...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Hannibal métele unos cuantos a ver si la bajamos...



Los tenia de ayer a 6,35 los cerre esta mañana a 6,29 no veo al POP hoy con ganas de bajar de momento,veo mas flojo a l SAN y BBVA


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

CRITERIA..... con el reparto del div, está aguantando... yo sigo con mis cortos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> CRITERIA..... con el reparto del div, está aguantando... yo sigo con mis cortos.



Me apunto a los cortos de Criteria, 3,05€...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

Tenemos que recortar -1,30% en los prox minutos... EUROPA nos lo pide!

STOXX


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2009)

Por cierto, me he metido corto en Criteria porque la cotización está pegada a la línea de tendencia bajista mayor... si la pasa a volar, sino... 

Saludos...

Por cierto, lo de mañana son 6 céntimos brutos...
http://www.europapress.es/economia/...enta-centimos-euro-accion-20090526093011.html


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

Si, CRI -LA CESTA DE ACCS- como yo la llamo... está en su resistencia de 3,09€ ... DEBE de irse a los 2,80€ como 1er soporte.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2009)

Saludos...

PD: Os pego el enlace... http://www.marketoracle.co.uk/Article10737.html


----------



## España1 (26 May 2009)

Maectros; ¿Que siginifica ponerse en corto?.

Disculpen mi ignorancia.


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (26 May 2009)

España1 dijo:


> Maectros; ¿Que siginifica ponerse en corto?.
> 
> Disculpen mi ignorancia.



apostar que algo va a bajar de precio


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2009)

España1 dijo:


> Maectros; ¿Que siginifica ponerse en corto?.
> 
> Disculpen mi ignorancia.



-Tu puedes comprar y luego vender (ponerte largo): Te interesa que la acción suba.
-O puedes vender y luego comprar (ponerte corto): Te interesa que la acción baje.

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

Porsche (PAH3.XE) está negociando con Bank of Tokyo la concesión de un crédito de EUR750 millones con el que desea cubrir deudas y deshacerse de posiciones de derivados vinculadas a su fallido intento de hacerse con Volkswagen (VLKAY), informó el Telegraph el martes. 

El fabricante de automóviles alemán negocia un crédito puente con varios bancos, entre los que se encuentra el estatal KfW, de acuerdo con el rotativo, que cita a un portavoz de Porsche. 

El diario informó de que la empresa también busca la ayuda del gobierno regional de Baden-Wurttemberg. 

Página web: Porsche on the financial brink - Telegraph


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Os pego el enlace... Stock Market is 50% Over Valued, Bear Market is Not Over! :: The Market Oracle :: Financial Markets Analysis & Forecasting Free Website



Me hace gracia este gráfico, "inflation-adjusted" dice..., ¿y cuándo se han manipulado más (a la baja) los niveles oficiales de inflación que en los últimos diez años?

Ese gráfico tiene truco, si fuera "inflation-adjusted" de verdad estaríamos por debajo de 10.

Es sólo una opinión, que nadie se lo tome como un "compra ahora que mañana no podrás"


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (26 May 2009)

donpepito ayer me acordé de tí cuando pase por un bareto llamado así joojoj vaya tela no tengo cámara a mano si puedo un día te saco una foteli


----------



## Speculo (26 May 2009)

Hola. Buenos días.
Llevo unos días de desintoxicación de intradías y estoy removiendo el mercado en busca de alguna oportunidad interesante.

Si corregimos en general así como un 10%-15% esta semana y la siguiente, sería un buen momento para pillar acciones a precios razonables de cara a la subida que nos va a llevar a máximos en breve.

Veo que seguís con vuestros cortos en CRI. Yo me deshice de ellos. Me parece que va a estar complicado que pierda otra vez los 3,00. El canal alcista que va dibujando lo va respetando a la perfección. No lo ha perforado nunca y aunque se viene apoyando en la parte baja del mismo, lo sigue respetando escrupulosamente. Es uno de los pocos valores que no están ahora para cortos, en mi opinión. Si hoy cierra en verde, no va a perder los 3 euros ni con el dividendo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2009)

d0ng0n dijo:


> donpepito ayer me acordé de tí cuando pase por un bareto llamado así joojoj vaya tela no tengo cámara a mano si puedo un día te saco una foteli



Pero que haces tu por esos sitios... 







Saludos....


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

Hehehehe! es la CANTINA de los brokers!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Hola. Buenos días.
> Llevo unos días de desintoxicación de intradías y estoy removiendo el mercado en busca de alguna oportunidad interesante.
> 
> Si corregimos en general así como un 10%-15% esta semana y la siguiente, sería un buen momento para pillar acciones a precios razonables de cara a la subida que nos va a llevar a máximos en breve.
> ...



Pues se tiene que decidir antes del 2 de Junio, o rompemos la tendencia bajista mayor o rompemos el canal alcista del rebote...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

Si, algunos pronostican a CRI --- en los 3,40€ e incluso 4,00€ ... la hora de los CRITERIOs ha llegado.. aquellos que las conservan desde los 5,xx€

Desde los 1,95€ de hace un mes y poco... toda una recuperacion!

Que coñazo de REE... las voy a vender esta semana... no veo los 33,00€ y prefiero invertir en USA con ese capital.


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

Edito: STOXX -1,22% ... el ibex no lo descuenta.


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2009)

A los buenos días!

Sigo dentro de FER capeando el temporal bolsísitico con ligero verde y esperando un giro de mercado que debería estar llegando en estos momentos.

Me está tentando entrar en ABE para largos, tengo como objetivo 14.46 ¿que me dicen?


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

Ejm... 14,xx€ ... cuantos días de has marcado para ese PO?


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me está tentando entrar en ABE para largos, tengo como objetivo 14.46 ¿que me dicen?



Que te metas ahora que luego... 



Saludos :o


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ejm... 14,xx€ ... cuantos días de has marcado para ese PO?



Para antes del final de esta semana.

edito: la entrada sería en 12.92, preferiblemente a última hora de hoy.

edito de nuevo: se podría entrar a cortísimo plazo en 12.92 con obj. 13.20


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

MITALL... es el chicharro a vigilar... siempre recupera desde los 18,xx€ llevo una semana vigilandolo.... es una inversión con riesgo .... pero siempre recupera los 20,xx€


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

+11,00% en 4 días... complicado lo veo, si esta semana recortamos, no obstante ,es un valor sin volatilidad extrema!


----------



## Speculo (26 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me está tentando entrar en ABE para largos, tengo como objetivo 14.46 ¿que me dicen?



Pues que esperaría unos días a que terminara de formar lo que está formando 

Necesita dos o tres días más de lateral en torno al precio de hoy y esperar a ver si se empieza a escapar al alza.

Me fijé ayer en este valor porque su gráfico se parecía ligeramente y salvando las diferencias evidentes, al de EVA, valor que espero en los alrededores del 11,38 y que, a mi juicio, presenta una gráfica impecable y muy poquita manipulación. Si respeta el canal alcista, EVA está entre mis preferidas para entrar a largo. Échala un vistazo si quieres, Mulder, y comenta lo que gustes


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2009)

También tengo ACS en el punto de mira para largos, aunque este valor no me gusta mucho, pero ha de devolverme lo que me quitó hace unas semanas.


----------



## aksarben (26 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> También tengo ACS en el punto de mira para largos, aunque este valor no me gusta mucho, pero ha de devolverme lo que me quitó hace unas semanas.



Desde mi inexperiencia, intentar ganar lo que perdiste en el mismo sitio donde lo perdiste, suele ser mala idea .


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

FER.... tiene todas las de ir a cerrar los 23,40€ ... Mulder tendrías que haber soltado ayer a 24,30€

-----MAPFRE---- 2,32€ vamos pasito a pasito a los 2,27€


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 May 2009)

Mapfre e Iberia son carne de cortos
A ver si baja Iberdrola y me meto otra vez,pero ya se saben la jugada y veo dificil que baje de 6


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 May 2009)

Lo que me estoy dando cuenta es que ya la gente vende menos en las bajadas,aguantan el papel con la seguridad de que va a subir luego.... el dia que esto caiga en serio va a haber record mundial de pillados...


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues que esperaría unos días a que terminara de formar lo que está formando
> 
> Necesita dos o tres días más de lateral en torno al precio de hoy y esperar a ver si se empieza a escapar al alza.
> 
> Me fijé ayer en este valor porque su gráfico se parecía ligeramente y salvando las diferencias evidentes, al de EVA, valor que espero en los alrededores del 11,38 y que, a mi juicio, presenta una gráfica impecable y muy poquita manipulación. Si respeta el canal alcista, EVA está entre mis preferidas para entrar a largo. Échala un vistazo si quieres, Mulder, y comenta lo que gustes



EVA la tengo prevista para vigilarla a partir de mañana, voy a verla y ahora te cuento.


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Lo que me estoy dando cuenta es que ya la gente vende menos en las bajadas,aguantan el papel con la seguridad de que va a subir luego.... *el dia que esto caiga en serio va a haber record mundial de pillados*...



A mi... largo seguro que no me pilla... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Lo que me estoy dando cuenta es que ya la gente vende menos en las bajadas,aguantan el papel con la seguridad de que va a subir luego.... el dia que esto caiga en serio va a haber record mundial de pillados...



En mi caso es porque sigo ciclos, los ciclos calculan el precio según lo que ocurre el día que este ciclo se inicia, normalmente se llega a los precios objetivos en una tercera parte del tiempo que dura ese ciclo.

Y eso también implica aguantar laterales, incluso pequeñas pérdidas antes de llegar a esos objetivos.


----------



## carvil (26 May 2009)

Buenos dias 

Largo en BBVA 8.51


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> Desde mi inexperiencia, intentar ganar lo que perdiste en el mismo sitio donde lo perdiste, suele ser mala idea .



Fue un problema de haber situado el stop en un mal sitio justo el día en que el (%&#@) de ZP dijo lo de los pisitos y las subvenciones, yo andaba corto y estaba en lo correcto pero hizo un rally rápido justo al sitio donde tenía el stop y volvió a bajar de nuevo.

Es un error que no volveré a cometer.


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

Lo normal vamos... si puedes resistir ver tu cot... con unos cuantos miles de eur en negativo y tienes nervios de acero... mantienes sin vender... está MUY CLARO... ahora no hay PANICO, como en marzo, que no conociamos el SUELO del mercado.

Así que... TODO DIOS... mantiene las accs sin vender... el SAN siempre recupera -CAMBIAR SAN por valor en cartera-


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lo normal vamos... si puedes resistir ver tu cot... con unos cuantos miles de eur en negativo y tienes nervios de acero... mantienes sin vender... está MUY CLARO... *ahora no hay PANICO, como en marzo, que no conociamos el SUELO del mercado*.
> 
> Así que... TODO DIOS... mantiene las accs sin vender... el SAN siempre recupera -CAMBIAR SAN por valor en cartera-




Exacto, ahora ya lo conocemos... sobre los 2000-3000 del ibex... 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 May 2009)

Sos metiendose meneos del 8% a la baja....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 May 2009)

DP como ves mittal para entrar?
Estaria bien si pierde los 20


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2009)

Speculo, a EVA la veo muy bien para largos, pero lo mejor sería entrar mañana cerca del cierre, tal vez en 11.09, pero eso dependerá de donde cierre hoy.


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lo normal vamos... si puedes resistir ver tu cot... con unos cuantos miles de eur en negativo y tienes nervios de acero... mantienes sin vender... está MUY CLARO... ahora no hay PANICO, como en marzo, que no conociamos el SUELO del mercado.
> 
> Así que... TODO DIOS... mantiene las accs sin vender... el SAN siempre recupera -CAMBIAR SAN por valor en cartera-



Lo de tener fe va muy bien para los pilladitos, pero yo tengo un sistema y se que hará la cotización aunque esta se muestre algo débil al poco de entrar, que no son más que manipulaciones de los leoncios para asustar a las gacelillas. Ayer en FER tuve que aguantar 15 ctms. a la contra hasta que se fue hacia arriba y le llegaba a sacar 44 ctms.

Ahora sigo dentro de ella (aun sigue en verde ligero) sabiendo que llegará a mi objetivo en un máximo de 3 días desde ayer, si en ese tiempo no ha llegado miraré a ver donde podría salirme sin que me pique demasiado o ganando un poco y perdiendo coste de oportunidad.


----------



## Speculo (26 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Speculo, a EVA la veo muy bien para largos, pero lo mejor sería entrar mañana cerca del cierre, tal vez en 11.09, pero eso dependerá de donde cierre hoy.



Y si te esperas a que rebase los 11,40 , mejor que mejor.


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

Bueno chavales...,

¿Como veis a mi querido SAN?, es que quiero meterle otros cortos a ser posible hoy... 

Habia pensado ponerlos entre los 7,30-7,40 pero no se si llegará... ¿qué opinais...? 


Edito:


Mierda... ya me he perdido el subidón de las 12:15... 


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Bueno chavales...,
> 
> ¿Como veis a mi querido SAN?, es que quiero meterle otros cortos a ser posible hoy...
> 
> ...



A 7,30 tenia yo para meterlos,pero cada vez que llegaba a 7,29 soltaban PAPELON,imposible hamijo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2009)

Vendidos los cortos POP 6.32->6.27
Vendidos también en SAN 7.25->7.21

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

Justo voy a ver si meto más cortos cuando se pega la hostia del dia... 


Hoy con los americanos tendremos un dia interesante... 






Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2009)

Pues el S&P está en su soporte de los 880... al menos entretenido estará, aunque su estocástico diario no me invita a muchas bajadas más, parece que tendremos un tirón al alza...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues el S&P está en su soporte de los 880... al menos entretenido estará, *aunque su estocástico diario no me invita a muchas bajadas más*, parece que tendremos un tirón al alza...
> 
> Saludos...



Pues ya te invito yo... y que siga la fiesta... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues el S&P está en su soporte de los 880... al menos entretenido estará, aunque su estocástico diario no me invita a muchas bajadas más, parece que tendremos un tirón al alza...
> 
> Saludos...



El futuro del Bund, que también lo sigo, tenía hoy señal de largos en 119.94, si logra pasar ese nivel lo tendremos subiendo hasta 120.55, ahora lo está tocando por segunda vez. Esto significaría que las bolsas aun bajarían más, al menos esta tarde. Aunque no siempre se correlacionan al contrario Bund y bolsas.

Para mañana (o pasado como mucho) espero que volvamos a subir.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2009)

Si cuando digo lo del estocástico diario, me refiero a corto/medio plazo, días o semanas, lo que digo es que no parece que tengamos intenciones de bajar "mucho"...

Por cierto largo en BBVA 8.49€, ha bajado hasta la tendencia alcista de este rebote y ahí se ha parado... (8.46€)...
Largo también en Stoxx 2404.5, también ha parado en la directriz alcista de todo este rebote...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si cuando digo lo del estocástico diario, me refiero a corto/medio plazo, días o semanas, lo que digo es que no parece que tengamos intenciones de bajar "mucho"...
> 
> Por cierto largo en BBVA 8.49€, ha bajado hasta la tendencia alcista de este rebote y ahí se ha parado... (8.46€)...
> Largo también en Stoxx 2404.5, también ha parado en la directriz alcista de todo este rebote...
> ...



Un pajarito me acaba de decir que mañana podríamos tener una fuerte subida en todos los índices, sobre todo hacia el final de la sesión.

Para mañana yo tengo previsto un punto de reacción en el Stoxx, así que me cuadra bastante bien.

Recomendaría cerrar, hoy o mañana en la apertura, cualquier corto.


----------



## dekka (26 May 2009)

¿Y esta tarde qué?


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Recomendaría cerrar, hoy o mañana en la apertura, cualquier corto.




Pues va a ser que no... 

Lo que vengo a decir es que mañana o pasado meteremos más cortos... 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2009)

La subida fuerte de la que hablo podría extenderse a lo largo de una semana o dos.



tonuel dijo:


> Pues va a ser que no...
> 
> Lo que vengo a decir es que mañana o pasado meteremos más cortos...



Aquí cada uno a lo suyo, a este paso te veo pagando el dividendo


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

Ya estoy por aquí de nuevo... veo a mis MAPFRE... que se han portado bien.. cerrando los cortos en 2,28€ desde 2,31€ algo es algo.

MITTAL, si toca los 19,00€ puede ser buena opción, para un largo intradía.


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2009)

Entro largo en ABE a 12.92, objetivo cercano 13.20, lejano 14.46

Mi paciencia decidirá donde me bajo 

Edito: Mis FER siguen en color verde, han visitado el rojo una pocas veces pero siempre han recuperado.


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

Si, tienes suerte que FER y CIN, casualmente tienen el mismo cuidata... manipulador a jornada completa.


----------



## Speculo (26 May 2009)

MITTAL ha cerrado un gap alcista de forma perfecta. Fuerte implicación al alza.
Se puede ir a los 23,00 si acompaña el mercado.


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

Bajando MTS, PO 20,31€ 3000ACS... vamos a por ellos!


----------



## Speculo (26 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Bajando MTS, PO 20,31€ 3000ACS... vamos a por ellos!



¿Te has metido a 20,31?? Lleva un buen rato que ya ni se acerca a ese precio :


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

Estoy apuntito de meter un corto al SAN a 7,30... :


tonuel.... por diosssss... resístete que mañana también podrás... :







Saludos


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Estoy apuntito de meter un corto al SAN a 7,30... :
> 
> 
> tonuel.... por diosssss... resístete que mañana también podrás... :





A tomar por saco... corto en SAN a 7,29... a ver si entra... 




Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2009)

¿Por qué caemos hoy tanto?
¿Por los coreanos?
¿Porque toca bajar?


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A tomar por saco... corto en SAN a 7,29... a ver si entra...



¿Entro? Está a 7,27...

No sé quien tenía cortos en MAP, pero le está yendo de puta madre.


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Entro? Está a 7,27...
> 
> No sé quien tenía cortos en MAP, pero le está yendo de puta madre.



todavia no... pero hay que tener fe... 


Mierda... ya se me escapa de nuevo el tren por céntimos... :


Saludos :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2009)

Tonuel si tu intención es abrir cortos, espera, en cuanto abran los yankees nos vamos pa'rriba...

Saludos...

PD: Y si aceptas un consejo, aunque vaya en contra de tu religión, ponte de largo en el Stoxx...


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel si tu intención es abrir cortos, espera, en cuanto abran los yankees nos vamos pa'rriba...



Dicen que la fe mueve montañas hamijo... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

Yo he cerrado los cortos de MAP en 2,28€ desde 3,31€

MTS, he puesto la orden... a 20,31€ por ahora vamos bien.


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Por qué caemos hoy tanto?
> ¿Por los coreanos?
> ¿Porque toca bajar?



¿Porque mañana toca subir? 

Hemos empezado a caer fuerte justo cuando el Bund ha pasado definitivamente los 119.94 tal y como comentaba antes.


----------



## carloszorro (26 May 2009)

para los expertos en bolsa:

¿cual es el per del sp500? no se dondehe leido un per 60, me parece un poco exagerado...


----------



## Alexandros (26 May 2009)

Vaya pelotazo que se han debido marcar unos cuantos "Shorties" con GM. Échenle un vistazo. Que no pare la fiesta, al alza o a la baja.


GM


*1.18*
*-0.25 (-17.48%)*

GM - General Motors Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> para los expertos en bolsa:
> 
> ¿cual es el per del sp500? no se dondehe leido un per 60, me parece un poco exagerado...



Querrás decir expertos en análisis fundamental de bolsa.

Remite tu plegaria a San Google.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 May 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Vaya pelotazo que se han debido marcar unos cuantos "Shorties" con GM. Échenle un vistazo. Que no pare la fiesta, al alza o a la baja.
> 
> 
> GM
> ...



Si baja de 1 dollar igual me la juego y pillo unas cuantas...


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

Me han entrado 1000 de MTS....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2009)

Yo me he hecho con más BBVA's... en 8,47€

Por cierto Tonuel, desde que te dije largo en Stoxx ha subido 18 puntos... 

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me han entrado 1000 de MTS....



A cuanto has entrado? Estan subiendo la cot


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

20,36€ 1000acs... de momento... he cancelado las 3000acs a 20,31€ ayer me paso algo parecido en FER y me quedé fuera... he preferido subir a 20,36€ y de momento solo 1000.


----------



## carloszorro (26 May 2009)

ya miré en el san google y me dá un per 120...peor todavía
en invertia me sale un per 15:




El PER que mide este gráfico se obtiene dividiendo la capitalización bursátil del índice SP500 por la suma de los beneficios de los últimos doce meses de todos los valores de dicho índice. Y lo que nos muestra sólo envía un posible mensaje: SALIR CORRIENDO. La media histórica del PER ha sido durante cerca de un siglo de alrededor de 15, los suelos se han hecho con un PER de entre 7 y 10, y los techos alrededor de 20. Esto quiere decir que cuando la cotización del SP500 multiplicaba por 20 los beneficios conocidos de los últimos doce meses, cuando se tardaba veinte años en comprar el índice con sus beneficios de los últimos doce meses, la bolsa comenzaba el camino del sur. 

Pues bien, ahora se tardan 120 años con los beneficios actuales para comprar los valores que los producen. Los datos son muy coincidentes y parecen tomados de los que publica la propia agencia Standar&Poors que elabora el índice, con la única diferencia de que según la agencia el último PER (referido a finales de abril) es de 60 en vez de 120. Pero en las cifras que nos movemos eso ya no es una diferencia que importe mucho.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2009)

Esto está tan sumamente manipulado, que lo único que puedes hacer es unirte a ellos... 

Durante la mañana he plantado tomateras en el jardín para el MADMAX, y mientras me voy poniendo "largo" para seguir el juego de la manipulación... qué contradicciones tiene la vida!!!!! :

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2009)

Qué ha pasado? : hemos subido 30 puntos en el stoxx de golpe... :

Saludos...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (26 May 2009)

yo tenía en mi sistema que iba a llegar a 10125 el Ibex en Junio, pero no se si llegará a tanto, pero por lo menos no entre a corto ni perdi dinero con la subida

Yo soy "bear" a saco, y jugando con coberturas, espero que ahora empecemos a entrar en mi terreno, y ahora es cuando empiezo a fijarme en bolsa, pero estoy indeciso, no me fio, la subida se tiene que acabar, pero no se si ahora o dentro de un mes.

en fin

roger, cambio y corto


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2009)

Pues las FER siguen en verde y mis ABE ya superaron los 13 euros. Creo que voy a materializar plusvalías si hoy las veo a 13.20.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Esto está tan sumamente manipulado, que lo único que puedes hacer es unirte a ellos...
> 
> Durante la mañana he plantado tomateras en el jardín para el MADMAX, y mientras me voy poniendo "largo" para seguir el juego de la manipulación... qué contradicciones tiene la vida!!!!! :
> 
> Saludos...



Felicidades has acertado hoy de pleno,es usted listo como un roboc


----------



## Claca (26 May 2009)

De Cárpatos: _Munufacturas de la FED de Ritchmond sube a 4 desde el -9 en abril._

¡Ya no hay crisis!


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué ha pasado? : hemos subido 30 puntos en el stoxx de golpe... :
> 
> Saludos...



16:02 ÍNDICE FED RICHMOND 
En mayo 4 vs -7 esperado.


16:00 CONFIANZA CONSUMIDOR EEUU 
En mayo 54,9 vs 42,0 esperado. Buen dato para la renta variable.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (26 May 2009)

Popular
Santander
Sacyr 
Ferrovial

BBVA con cuidado

Y por supuesto el indice IBEX en general que es el que más sigo

eso son mis víctimas :

roger, cambio y corto


----------



## Speculo (26 May 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> ya miré en el san google y me dá un per 120...peor todavía
> en invertia me sale un per 15:
> 
> [...]



Mira, no sé si te lo dije a tí el otro día o fue a otro.

Si por un plátano hay gente que paga 1.200 euros, el precio del plátano son 1.200 euros. Aunque el coste de producción sea de 0,005 euros. Aunque el plátano sea pequeño. Aunque el plátano esté medio pocho.

Yo me dejaría de pers y de pors y atendería al precio. Hay gente que paga un PER de 120 por las acciones del S&P. Pues vale ¿Y qué pasa? ¿Cuál es el problema? Seguramente piensen que en dos años esas empresas van a multiplicar por quince su benefico y no se quieren quedar fuera. O a lo mejor piensan que si el sistema actual se va a la porra, da igual tener el dinero en casa que en IBM ¿Qué más da? El precio de esas acciones es el que es y todo lo demás sobra.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2009)

Hoy es mi día.... 

Cierro todos los cortos por la mañana ganando, y abro justo en el punto más bajo largos en BBVA y en el Stoxx... 

Tonuel, no diga que no le avisé!!!!!!

Saludos....


----------



## carloszorro (26 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Mira, no sé si te lo dije a tí el otro día o fue a otro.
> 
> Si por un plátano hay gente que paga 1.200 euros, el precio del plátano son 1.200 euros. Aunque el coste de producción sea de 0,005 euros. Aunque el plátano sea pequeño. Aunque el plátano esté medio pocho.
> 
> Yo me dejaría de pers y de pors y atendería al precio. Hay gente que paga un PER de 120 por las acciones del S&P. Pues vale ¿Y qué pasa? ¿Cuál es el problema? Seguramente piensen que en dos años esas empresas van a multiplicar por quince su benefico y no se quieren quedar fuera. O a lo mejor piensan que si el sistema actual se va a la porra, da igual tener el dinero en casa que en IBM ¿Qué más da? El precio de esas acciones es el que es y todo lo demás sobra.



solo era una pregunta!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoy es mi día....
> 
> Cierro todos los cortos por la mañana ganando, y abro justo en el punto más bajo largos en BBVA y en el Stoxx...
> 
> ...



No me entraron los largos en bbva a 8,46 justo en el momento del subidon que oportunos :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 May 2009)

DP ejecuta las Mittal ya!!!


----------



## Claca (26 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoy es mi día....
> 
> Cierro todos los cortos por la mañana ganando, y abro justo en el punto más bajo largos en BBVA y en el Stoxx...
> 
> ...



Felicidades 

Este es el tipo de días que las gacelas prefieren olvidar.


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo me he hecho con más BBVA's... en 8,47€
> 
> Por cierto Tonuel, desde que te dije largo en Stoxx ha subido 18 puntos...
> 
> Saludos...



Menos mal que quité la orden antes de irme... le voy a poner un par de thanks por el aviso... 

Pero ya voy buscando nuevos puntos de entrada... digo... estocada... 

Diossss... que manera de soltar papelón los del SAN.... jajaja


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No me entraron los largos en bbva a 8,46 justo en el momento del subidon que oportunos :



Yo me he deshecho de mis 2 largos en Stoxx, a las BBVA si quieres te las vendo...? A 8,65€ son suyas...

Saludos...

PD: Vendidas a 8,64€... jeje me quemaban en las manos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 May 2009)

Es el momento de abrir unos cortos por si suena la flauta...


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

Orden de venta en SAN a 7,39€... esta vez tiene que entrar por diossss.... 






Saludos


----------



## chameleon (26 May 2009)

ing es carne de cortos
ha hecho triple techo en 8 eur. si pierde los 7,6 está clarísimo


----------



## Speculo (26 May 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> solo era una pregunta!!!



No es nada personal, es sólo que siempre estáis con lo mismo.


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

De las 1000acs puestas en venta a 21,28€ me han comprado 61acs... gracias!


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

Modificación de cortos a 7,38... ven ratita... :

Edito:

Por fin... otra de cortos para el botas a 7,38€... 


*PAPELÓN...*






Saludos


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

Fuera a 21,30€ MTS... buen chicharro....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 May 2009)

Vendidas las 1000 ferrovial a 24,33


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Modificación de cortos a 7,38... ven ratita... :
> 
> Edito:
> 
> ...



You'll never walk alone... 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0nfFi-_Hb2A&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0nfFi-_Hb2A&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

En el mismo punto voy contigo...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vendidas las 1000 ferrovial a 24,33



Pues acaban de superar el máximo de ayer, esto aun tiene recorrido.


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues acaban de superar el máximo de ayer, esto aun tiene recorrido.



aguafiestas... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2009)

Ahora tiene más sentido lo de plantar tomates, vamos a darle al Botas Tonuel!!!!  y mañana al Manchester of course...! 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

Algo me dice que esto se va a desinflar de aquí al cierre.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2009)

Por cierto me gustaría decir una cosa con semanas/meses de antelación... si no superamos el 9540 más o menos, y nos vamos para abajo pero sin hacer nuevos mínimos y volvemos para arriba.... vamos a hacer un bonito HCHinvertido de 3000 puntos de objetivo hacia arriba... : más o menos hacia los 12500... yo ya lo he dicho... 

Saludos...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (26 May 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ing es carne de cortos
> ha hecho triple techo en 8 eur. si pierde los 7,6 está clarísimo



esta creando un triangulo

puede salir por arriba o por abajo, no suelen ser muy previsibles


Y atentos al pullback que suele ser engañoso


----------



## rosonero (26 May 2009)

Hoy me he incorporado un poco tarde y no he aprovechado el filón Mulderiano de FERROVIAL, tampoco el de MITAL : Enhorabuena a los plusvaliados.

A ver si los USA aguantan hasta las 17:30 y me quito de encima mis Sacyr en la robasta 

Pd. Últimamente este post parace Tonuel contra todos  Bueno, a veces con aliados cortistas temporales.


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> aguafiestas...



Be water, my friend! 

(creo que nunca mejor dicho)


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Be water, my friend!
> 
> (creo que nunca mejor dicho)




He visto cosas que jamás creerias... por un momento soñé ver al SAN a 7,41€... :








Saludos


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

Parece que HEB, con el retraso en la notificación de la FDA,,,, está salvaje!!!

Nuevos chicharros DP HF -WATCH LIST-

EXM
NVAX
ANPI
APPA
NEXM


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2009)

Tonuel, estate atento!!! Han pasado hasta 7,41€, he puesto órdenes en 7,40€...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel, estate atento!!! Han pasado hasta 7,41€, he puesto órdenes en 7,40€...
> 
> Saludos...



Órdenes de que... :


¿no me sea esquirol...? :


Edito:


Yo dejo los cortos a mis nietos si hace falta... no los quito ni aunque tenga que comer una vez al mes...


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

Ya han decidido empujar a REE... los 33,00€ al fín!!!!


----------



## awai (26 May 2009)

alguien acaba de comprar 100.000 acc de san a 7,39 ^_^ botin tiene un nuevo amigo
Edito: 3 minutos más tarde otras 85000 a 7,41!


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

En marzo he llegado a comprar 100k para intradía.. eso si cuando estaban a 3,98€ en ese rango... ahora como que me lo pensaria,,,, varias veces!!!


----------



## Speculo (26 May 2009)

Vendidas 500 MTS a 21.38 . Desde 20.20 . Una pena no haber comprado algunas más.

Edito: Desde 20.40 . Que me quería poner 20 centimillos de más


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> alguien acaba de comprar 100.000 acc de san a 7,39 ^_^ botin tiene un nuevo amigo




Los del botas se la acaban de clavar a los de Société Générale..., venden barato y compran caro... una joyita de agencia hoyga... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2009)

Tonuel: Orden de abrir más cortos en 7,40€ hombre!!!! Por quien me ha tomado!!!! 

Saludos...

Edito: Ya soy doble-anti-accionista!!!


----------



## Speculo (26 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Parece que HEB, con el retraso en la notificación de la FDA,,,, está salvaje!!!
> 
> Nuevos chicharros DP HF -WATCH LIST-
> 
> ...



DRYS vuelve a tener buena pinta y tiene que irse a por un hueco alrededor de los 10,00.


----------



## awai (26 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel: Orden de abrir más cortos en 7,40€ hombre!!!! Por quien me ha tomado!!!!
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Edito: Ya soy doble-anti-accionista!!!



Pues ya ha tocado los 7,42!!!


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Pues ya ha tocado los 7,42!!!



Los del SAN están tomando unas cervezas a costa de SGE..., pero tranquilo que ahora vuelven... 


edito:

Desde que han parado de vender sube como la espuma...

¿Se les habrá acabado el papelón mulder...????

O es que quieren vender más caro... 



Saludos


----------



## awai (26 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Los del SAN están tomando unas cervezas a costa de SGE..., pero tranquilo que ahora vuelven...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso espero... porque ya esta en 7,45


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2009)

Estamos en máximos del año en el SAN... 7,45€ :

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

Si, DRYS llevo una buena carga desde 6.63USD.... voy soltando y recomprando.... tenía algunas de 9.99USD .... esta COT es para hacer dinero todos los días... si entras con buen pie... y sabes vender a tiempo.


----------



## awai (26 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Estamos en máximos del año en el SAN... 7,45€ :
> 
> Saludos...



7,47 amigo la crisis ha muerto


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

Conociendo al TITO, no era menos... no pueden soportar que su rival BBVA haya duplicado su min...


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

No se alarmen que han vuelto ya de tomarse las cervezas... vuelven a soltar papelón... 






Saludos


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

Si... no se lo creen ni ellos... vaya soltada.... e incluso BANESTO.. donde irán.... al fondo de pensiones ejpanol...


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

A 7,40 las tenemos hamijos... estamos que lo tiramos... 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 May 2009)

Al final me puse corto en BBVA a 7.65 los cerre en subasta perdiendo 2 centimos,ya veremos como nos levantamos mañana que veo al ibex con muchos brios.


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2009)

Atendiendo a la subasta del SAN, mañana nos toca salir algo más abajo de donde hemos terminado hoy.


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

A CRITERIA le han dado un arreón para abajo en la subasta... hasta unos segundos del cierre a 3.02€ luego ha terminado en 3.04€


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A 7,40 las tenemos hamijos... estamos que lo tiramos...



Tonuel, unos pocos consejos pero como las lentejas, si quieres las tomas....:

1.- NUNCA se debe piramidar estando en pérdidas.
2.- Hay que seguir la tendencia.
3.- Hay que ser muy flexible mentalmente y estar dispuesto a cambiar de opinión más rápido que de camiseta, hoy tocaba largos y mañana a lo mejor cortos y pasado mañana de nuevo largos, así es como se hace el dinero en bolsa.
4.- No existen precios 'caros' ni 'baratos'.


----------



## Speculo (26 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Atendiendo a la subasta del SAN, mañana nos toca salir algo más abajo de donde hemos terminado hoy.



¿Tienes un histórico de las subastas del SAN para compararlas con las aperturas del Ibex? Lo digo porque parece una tontería, pero el cierre del SAN viene equivocándose poco últimamente.


----------



## mcd (26 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ..............
> 4.- No existen precios 'caros' ni 'baratos'.



jugando a corto

index1


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

La subasta del SAN... al menos cuando a ellos les interesa... suele subirla al cierre.. para aprovechar soltar papel en la apertura con el GAP alcista.

Al menos esto lo han hecho durante abril, en numerosas ocasiones... cuando no lo tienen claro... cierran muy planos.


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Tienes un histórico de las subastas del SAN para compararlas con las aperturas del Ibex? Lo digo porque parece una tontería, pero el cierre del SAN viene equivocándose poco últimamente.



Pues no, pero en un gráfico de 5 minutos puedes fijarte en lo que ocurre entre las 17:30 y las 17:35, si te aparece.


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2009)

mcd dijo:


> jugando a corto
> 
> index1



Jugar a fundamentales solo es bueno para el largo plazo, pero meterse en bolsa ahora mismo a largo plazo, y me refiero a varios meses o años, me parece una locura.

Vengo a referirme más a lo que se estaba comentado ahora mismo sobre el SAN, ¡anda ha llegado a 7.40! ¡de aquí no pasa! y argumentos similares. El intradía, los números bailando y el histerismo habitual de cualquier bolsista nos hacen olvidarnos muchas veces de la tendencia, nos ponemos barreras mentales y hacemos porras usando precios objetivos, eso nos hace tener una perspectiva bastante distorsionada de la realidad.

Estamos hablando de técnico y para el técnico lo que hay que mirar es el gráfico sin preocuparse del numerito que es algo propio de analistas por fundamentales.


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Jugar a fundamentales solo es bueno para el largo plazo, pero meterse en bolsa ahora mismo a largo plazo, y me refiero a varios meses o años, me parece una locura.
> 
> Vengo a referirme más a lo que se estaba comentado ahora mismo sobre el SAN, ¡anda ha llegado a 7.40! ¡de aquí no pasa! y argumentos similares. El intradía, los números bailando y el histerismo habitual de cualquier bolsista nos hacen olvidarnos muchas veces de la tendencia, nos ponemos barreras mentales y hacemos porras usando precios objetivos, eso nos hace tener una perspectiva bastante distorsionada de la realidad.
> 
> Estamos hablando de técnico y para el técnico lo que hay que mirar es el gráfico sin preocuparse del numerito que es algo propio de analistas por fundamentales.



Las agencias del SAN han dejado de vender mientras subia de 7,40 a 7,47... y luego.. ZAS... en toda la boca... 


Yo sigo pensando que lo importante es el precio y la tendencia, lo demás son tonterias, por cierto, hoy me han traido los libros y no estaba en casa... mecagüen la hostia... me hubiera echado unas lineas... :




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

Upsss.... 


Santander: Optimal acuerda pagar 235 millones a Picard por Madoff - elEconomista.es




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

DP HF LTD -RECOMENDACION COMPRAR:

LMNX - Luminex Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> hoy me han traido los libros y no estaba en casa... mecagüen la hostia... me hubiera echado unas lineas... :



Al final he tenido que ir a buscarlos... pero ha valido la pena... voy a ver si aprendo algo mientras el SAN va colando papel a las gacelas... :


Por cierto DP... ¿No se meteria hoy en GM...? está el tema interesante... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

GM... hubiese especulado en 1.00USD / 1.10USD ahora lo veo peligroso...


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GM... hubiese especulado en 1.00USD / 1.10USD ahora lo veo peligroso...



Y tan peligroso... 


Los acreedores de GM tienen hasta medianoche para aceptar el plan - elEconomista.es



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

Está subiendo como la espuma despues de:


GM Agreement Gives 17.5% of Stock to UAW Trust Fund to Cut Debt - Bloomberg.com


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

Tonuel, te la hemos bajado para que entres en 1.50USD de nuevo... no te podrás quejar, ehh!!


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2009)

Ggggg, el SAN subiendo como la espuma, y yo sigo dentro de Iberia. No sé por qué hice caso cuando Goldman Sachs recomendaba comprar...


----------



## chollero (26 May 2009)

cervatillos incautos la crisis ha terminado, ya podeis entrar en los prados a pastar la verde hierba os atrae, los leones se alejan......


saludos


----------



## rosonero (26 May 2009)

Hoy me he intentado deshacerme de mis Sacyr en la subasta (750 x 11.46 desde hace una semana  poniendo orden en el último minuto a 11.40, que es justo donde ha acabado, pero mi orden no ha entrado. 

Mira por donde todavía me veo sacándole alguna plusvalía si es que los americanos no se dan la vuelta en su última hora loca. 

Cómo me gusta pasear por los prados llenos de tiernos y verdes brotes


----------



## wsleone (26 May 2009)

Centeno ahora en la cope


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel, te la hemos bajado para que entres en 1.50USD de nuevo... no te podrás quejar, ehh!!



Hasta que no me acabe los dos libros no vuelvo a operar..., eso si... los cortos no los cierro..., todavia tengo fe... 


Vosotros direis lo que querais pero el Saéz del Castillo es un crack, ahí van un par de trocitos de la introducción:



> "Con la experiencia vemos fácilmente que, para conseguir el éxito en los mercados, lo que hace falta es conocimiento, objetividad y realismo, mucho realismo, ninguna pasión, *nada de fe*, fiel a nada, leal mientras me interese, ausencia total de pasiones o de sentimientos, cruel en la mirada justa, agresividad controlada, flexibilidad, nunca rígido ni orgulloso, observador permanente y reflexivo ante la adversidad, desconfiado de todo y, ante todo, estar en alerta permanente y... especialmente, no dejar nunca de pensar en la huida. En el cerrar la posición cuando el precio no vaya en el sentido programado estará su salvación. Conviene recordar el proverbio que dice: << más vale cobarde que huye, que enamorado muerto>>."






> "A los mercados no se va a buscar honor, ni prestigio, ni favores, ni a perder el tiempo; *se va*, recuérdelo siempre, *a por el dinero de otro ajustándose a la legislación vigente*. Los mercados son sólo cuestión de dinero: o lo sacas o te lo sacan, no hay nada más."




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

Pues si... yo siempre digo... + vale... capital asegurado que plusvalías por realizar... según que casos.


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

GM baratita... a 1.32USD


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pues si... yo siempre digo... + vale... capital asegurado que plusvalías por realizar... según que casos.



Ya... pero el tema es que soy un romántico y además tengo mucha fe en los 3500 del ibex... a partir de ahí empezaré a pensar en cerrarle los cortos al botas... 



Saludos


----------



## chollero (26 May 2009)

Los activos tóxicos de los bancos alemanes podrían explotar "como una granada", según el BaFin - Cotizalia.com

si en Alemania donde en Berlin puedes encontrar pisos por 35000 euros, pueden explotar los activos como una granada, aquí en Spain como pueden explotar? :

saludos


----------



## Kujire (26 May 2009)

Hola a tod@s!

Tengan cuidado con entrar en GM, hoy los acreedores(gran parte de ellos) de GM deciden si aceptan la conversión de la deuda que ha propuesto GM/Obama, tienen de márgen hasta las 24:00 horas de hoy, así que si desean dormir tranquilos ... ya saben lo que no deben hacer



> Junio se acerca, el lado oscuro me llama, siento una fuerza poderosa .... y en sueños veo como Tonuel me llama... tengan cuidado con el resto de la semana que va a ser movida


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

*Ahí tienes tocho de GM.....*


DETROIT --Los líderes del sindicato United Auto Workers de todo el país se encuentran el martes en Detroit para conocer los detalles de las nuevas concesiones laborales a General Motors Corp. (GM), a medida que la empresa automotriz busca recortar sus costos en un intento por sobrevivir. 

Es probable que durante la reunión se especifiquen el número de despidos y qué plantas serán cerradas. El encuentro fue organizado apresuradamente para permitir a los líderes sindicales locales finalizar la votación de todos los miembros para el jueves. 

La reunión se produce horas antes de la fecha tope para la oferta de canje de deuda presentada por GM a los tenedores de bonos, quienes tienen hasta la medianoche para decidir si aceptan renunciar a una deuda de US$27.000 millones por una participación colectiva del 10% en la empresa que surja de la reestructuración. 

El acuerdo laboral y el canje de deuda son dos elementos clave en los esfuerzos de GM para reestructurarse fuera de un tribunal de bancarrotas o, más probablemente, mediante una quiebra financiada por el Gobierno, que la empresa automotriz solicitaría no más allá del lunes. 

La meta sería que GM salga de la bancarrota en unos 30 días. 

El acuerdo tentativo que GM alcanzó la semana pasada con el UAW le podría permitir a la empresa ahorrar más de US$1.500 millones por año, al recortar obligaciones de servicios médicos para jubilados y reducir costos laborales, dijeron fuentes con conocimiento del pacto. 

Los líderes locales del UAW escucharán el martes los detalles y votarán si los aprueban o no. Si son aprobados, como se espera, el acuerdo será sometido a votación de los 60.000 empleados sindicalizados de GM, hecho que ocurriría el miércoles y el jueves. 

En tanto, la empresa está compilando los resultados finales en momentos en que miles de tenedores de bonos individuales e institucionales deciden si participarán o no en el canje de deuda. GM planea anunciar los resultados del canje el jueves por la mañana. Una fuente cercana a la situación dijo que sólo un pequeño porcentaje de los tenedores de bonos ha aceptado la oferta. 

GM, que sigue operando gracias a los préstamos del Gobierno estadounidense, ha afirmado que deberá declararse en bancarrota si menos del 90% de los tenedores de bonos aceptan la oferta. La compañía planea anunciar el miércoles si extenderá el plazo para el canje.


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ya saben lo que no deben hacer




Algo en mi interior susurra que mañana será un gran dia... :




Saludos :


----------



## chollero (26 May 2009)

GM no puede desaparecer = los pisos nunca bajan


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola a tod@s!
> 
> Tengan cuidado con entrar en GM, hoy los acreedores(gran parte de ellos) de GM deciden si aceptan la conversión de la deuda que ha propuesto GM/Obama, tienen de márgen hasta las 24:00 horas de hoy, así que si desean dormir tranquilos ... ya saben lo que no deben hacer



24:00 Española o USA?
Esto esta mas interensante que la final de la champions


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Algo en mi interior susurra que mañana será un gran dia... :
> 
> Saludos :



Mañana será un gran día. El botas se pondrá de rodillas y el Barça ganará la Champions!!! :

Saludos...


----------



## awai (26 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mañana será un gran día. El botas se pondrá de rodillas y el Barça ganará la Champions!!! :
> 
> Saludos...



Los brokers y el dios del futbol te oigan!!!

De todas formas la cosa no pinta tampoco muy bien para los que tenemos cortos, estamos en una batalla en desigualdad y con peores armas... pero... los héroes nacen así!


----------



## Wataru_ (26 May 2009)

¿Alguno tiene Dogis en su cartera? Espero que no 

Dogi solicitará el concurso voluntario de acreedores.


----------



## awai (26 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Alguno tiene Dogis en su cartera? Espero que no
> 
> Dogi solicitará el concurso voluntario de acreedores.



Lo he visto, supongo que no afectará en nada al mercado, ya sabes como están las cosas... o anuncian que un meteorito destruirá la tierra, o la bolsa no baja.... y aún así... estoy dudando si bajaría...


----------



## Kujire (26 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> 24:00 Española o USA?
> Esto esta mas interensante que la final de la champions



Ups! perdón, van a ser las 17:00 ET y se espera una decisión antes de las 24:00 ET. 

Os puedo informar que con casi total seguridad (+/- la misma que tiene el Barça mañana) los acreedores no aceptarán la propuesta de GM/Obama.


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

Los líderes de los locales del sindicato United Auto Workers votaron unánimemente el martes en Detroit a favor de endosar un acuerdo con General Motors Corp. (GM) que modificaría el contrato del grupo sindical con la automotriz, informó CNBC. 

Los miembros regulares del sindicato UAW votarán sobre la medida durante los próximos dos días. 

Sitio en la Web: Stock Market News, Business News, Financial, Earnings, World Market News and Information - CNBC.com


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 May 2009)

yo he metido toda mi fortuna a Dogi, 100.000 leuros


----------



## Kujire (26 May 2009)

.... visto lo visto ... algún liquidador en el foro? ... si es posible con experiencia en "quitas" y "pones"


----------



## donpepito (26 May 2009)

En nov 2006... estaba por 3,40€


----------



## tonuel (26 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> .... visto lo visto ... algún liquidador en el foro? ... si es posible con experiencia en "quitas" y "pones"



¿Me llamaba usted...? :



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (26 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... GM*

La cotización de GM ha perdido un 91% en un año:

La quiebra es inminente, los acuerdos con los trabajadores tanto en US como en Canadá, la eliminación de más de 1000 concesionarios, la reducción de marcas a la mitad permitirán a GM ir a una quiebra programada, donde el gob de US se convertirá en su dueño cuasi-nacionalizando esta empresa con un procentaje próximo al 70%. En los próximos días iremos conociendo los detalles de la reestructuración de GM, un icono de la empresa norteamericana, y de la que penden no menos de 2 millones de empleos sólo en US.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 May 2009)

tonuel como ves DOGI?


----------



## chollero (27 May 2009)

uno ya no sabe ni cuales son los chicharros, tened cuidado


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 May 2009)

era una coña por lo que acaba de suceder en la cnmv


----------



## Kujire (27 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... VaR*

antes de que se pierda lo posteo, para que luego digan los que son todo VaR (que queda muy pijapepona) .. los comentarios de lo mejor



> El 'VaR' descubre sus vergüenzas tras una crisis sin precedentes
> Patricia Vegas / Ana Palomares
> 8:40 - 25/05/2009
> 
> ...


----------



## tonuel (27 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel como ves DOGI?



* La veo bien... tan bien... como al sólido sistema bancario ejpañol... *:o










Saludos


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

GM... puede darnos hoy algún buen intradía... con máximo riesgo.


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Buenos días.

Apertura al alza.... hoy:

El índice Redbook se espera a las 1255 GMT y las ventas de viviendas de segunda mano a las 1400 GMT.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2009)

Menuda apertura... y el SAN está ya a 7,51... joderrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2009)

A los buenos dias!

Fuera de ABE a 13.24, no estuvo mal la jugada, ayer fue la que más subió en el Ibex y creo que llegará al objetivo que tenía para final de semana en 14.46, pero ahora mismo prefiero las plusvalías.

Sigo dentro de FER encarado hacia el objetivo, ya ha superado el máximo de ayer y ando pendiente de que me entren BKT, EVA y/o ACS, aunque ya se han ido más arriba de mi precio previsto para la entrada 

Para hoy espero un dia fuertemente alcista como ayer, pero es posible que en los últimos momentos de la sesión empecemos a flojear. Ayer fue 26 de mayo, un día que di hace unas semanas como crucial, un mínimo importante.

El único punto negro (gris perla diría yo, que estoy largo  ) es que la subasta del SAN de ayer no acertó en nada.


----------



## carvil (27 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Fuera de ABE a 13.24, no estuvo mal la jugada, ayer fue la que más subió en el Ibex y creo que llegará al objetivo que tenía para final de semana en 14.46, pero ahora mismo prefiero las plusvalías.
> 
> ...




Creo que la subasta del BSCH sigue la cotización de STD

STD - Banco Santander, S.A. (ADR) - Google Finance

Salu2


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

A estas alturas, es normal que la subasta SAN... nadie quiera quedarse comprado, con los precios que estamos viendo.

MITTAL, va a ser el nuevo GAMESA del IBEX35... hay que estar pendiente para entrar cuando la tumben de nuevo a 19,xx / 20,xx que será durante la semana.


----------



## rosonero (27 May 2009)

Bien por esas plusvalías y esas FER Mulder.

Por mi parte, a primerisima hora me he sacado de encima mis Sacyr a 11.50, la verdad es que yo preveía apertura a alza pero que enseguida nos daríamos la vuelta e iríamos perdiendo fuelle durante la mañana.
No descarto todavía ese escenario si los resultados de algunos índices europeos (que ni me acuerdo cuales son) son negativos, que lo serán.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 May 2009)

Largo en San a 7,48


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Vamos a subir a los banquitos:

Morgan Stanley eleva precios objetivo de bancos medianos españoles:

*Banco Popular *a 4,5 euros desde 4 euros anterior
*Sabadell *a 3,5 euros desde 2,5 euros anterior.
*Banesto *a 3,5 euros desde 2,5 euros anterior.
*Bankinter *a 6 euros desde 5 euros anterior.


----------



## rosonero (27 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Largo en San a 7,48



Uffffffffff!!!!!!! A Tonuel le va dar algo. Te deshereda seguro.


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2009)

Pues en EVA me han entrado solo 54 CFDs de los 539 que tenía puestos y se ha disparado , poco le vamos a sacar a esta.


----------



## carvil (27 May 2009)

Mulder tu que sigues tambien el E-Mini SP me puedes decir como es ahora el volúmen.... es que ó esto está plano ó no me marca bien el volúmen

Salu2


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Vamos a subir a los banquitos:
> 
> Morgan Stanley eleva precios objetivo de bancos medianos españoles:
> 
> ...



Ya llevo varios días diciendo que los bancos españoles estaban por debajo de lo que debían estar y tenían que subir para ponerse parejos a los demás valores del Ibex.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Uffffffffff!!!!!!! A Tonuel le va dar algo. Te deshereda seguro.



Si paso de 7,51 tiene que subir hasta casi tocar los 8.

Espero cerrar esta tarde y ganar unos centimillos.


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Ya conoceis mi ánima adversión por las AGENCIAS BSN... desde hace unos días ---antes del 22 mayo---- ... empezaron a soltar papel en DOGI.

Con los pillados que han dejado... sobre todo minoritarios.


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Mulder tu que sigues tambien el E-Mini SP me puedes decir como es ahora el volúmen.... es que ó esto está plano ó no me marca bien el volúmen
> 
> Salu2



Lo que ocurre es que ayer el volumen en el S&P fue altísimo, tu gráfico intenta escalar en el mismo espacio el poquísimo volumen de hoy con el exagerado volumen de ayer y parece que hoy no te sale.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 May 2009)

Unos cortos a gamesa??'
El Gobierno se planta y pone a coto a la instalación de más parques eólicos - 1279969 - 27/05/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues en EVA me han entrado solo 54 CFDs de los 539 que tenía puestos y se ha disparado , poco le vamos a sacar a esta.




Poco negociado... con PO de 13,xx €


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

GAMESA, tiene pocas esperanzas... SIEMENS se ha puesto a trabajar y tiene una buena parte del mercado internacional.

Las RENEW son un HYPE creado por los gobiernos, no son rentables, bubble ---- burbujita!


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Poco negociado... con PO de 13,xx €



Yo tengo el P.O. en 11.53.

Por cierto, es el primer chicharro donde meto el capital.


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

CRITERIA ,,,, ya ha recuperado el DIV.... ayer me lo imaginé en la subasta.

Algo me dice que están preparando una buena subida en GAS NATURAL, con un PO de 15,00€ para JUNIO.


----------



## carvil (27 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo que ocurre es que ayer el volumen en el S&P fue altísimo, tu gráfico intenta escalar en el mismo espacio el poquísimo volumen de hoy con el exagerado volumen de ayer y parece que hoy no te sale.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Gracias .... es cierto.. todavía estoy con la caraja...voy por un café
> ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 May 2009)

Corto en SAN y corto en POP 7.50 y 6.49...

Saludos...

PD: Consejo del día: En R4 (en otros no sé) si ponéis un Stop Loss, acordaros de sacarlo cuando cerréis la posición, sino se os ejecutaran... 
PD2: Buenos días... 
PD3: El Ibex está pegado contra la línea que comenté ayer...


----------



## Riviera (27 May 2009)

Aquí otro pillado de cortos del san de ayer. Montamos una asociación?


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2009)

Dentro de ACS a 37.35, quería entrar a 37.07 pero ya está muy lejos, el objetivo es 37.82.


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Que le han dado al POP ???... siempre ocurre algo parecido cuando hay recomendaciones.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Aquí otro pillado de cortos del san de ayer. Montamos una asociación?



Yo quiero estar en una que sea para "gilipollas que compran valores del IBEX que bajan, haciendo caso a recomendaciones". O de pillados en IBERIA a 1,62. Creo que me voy a salir a 1,61, aunque sea con minusvalías, estoy un poco harta ya de esperar y me estoy perdiendo la subida.


----------



## Speculo (27 May 2009)

Buenas días. Me voy fuera todo el día, así que espero que os vaya bien, aunque hoy va a ser todo lo mismo hasta que abran los americanos.

Dos cosillas:

Donpepito, si te interesa seguir Mittal, síguela desde su cotización y negociado en el CAC, que es lo que vale. Está menos manipulada de lo que parece, así que cuidado. Aún así, si cuando llegue esta tarde me acuerdo, pego una operativa muy facilita para este valor que lleva funcionándome un año casi sin ningún fallo.
Para ir adelantando, la siguiente parada la tiene en torno a los 23,00 , donde me iba a bajar yo si no hubiera hecho lo que hizo ayer. Cancelé posición por los beneficios tan fulminantes que tuvo en unos minutos.

Mulder, EVA no es un chicharro. Es una compañía muy buena y en su cotización no se aprecian las gansadas que se pueden ver en valores verdaderamente chicharreros. Tiene unos velones propios de las acciones con baja capitalización, lo que obliga a separar un poco más los stops, pero no es una acción que te de demasiados sustos. Yo tengo la caña tirada en los 11,40 , así que a ver qué pasa.


----------



## BLICHON (27 May 2009)

Un gráfico por si interesa a alguien 
un saludo


----------



## Gamu (27 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> CRITERIA ,,,, ya ha recuperado el DIV.... ayer me lo imaginé en la subasta.
> 
> Algo me dice que están preparando una buena subida en GAS NATURAL, con un PO de 15,00€ para JUNIO.



no se si llegará a 15 en junio. Pero si llega será un momento muy bueno para abrir cortos... 

Yo en el prorealtime veo que la subida se está agotando: gran bajada de volumen, velas muy muy estrechas, macd bajando desde el verde y casi en rojo...

Ayer estuve a punto de comprar a 12,78. Pero la verdad es que me da MUCHO miedo entrar. La subida está prácticamente agotada, y esto puede dispararse tanto para arriba como para abajo... 

Prefiero posicionarme en el mercado de divisas, ayer aproveche la bajada a 1,38 para comprar derivados por valor de 5000 euros en dolares. 

Veo bastante claro que el dolar se hunde respecto del euro, pero no veo nada claro que harán las bolsas, ni siquiera de un dia para otro. Es una loteria...


----------



## Bayne (27 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Corto en SAN y corto en POP 7.50 y 6.49...
> 
> Saludos...



No veo claras las bajadas, ¿confías en Kujire y la apertura a la baja de los USA?


----------



## rosonero (27 May 2009)

Después del atracón que se dieron ayer los USA y acabando en casi todo lo alto parece muy probable que hoy hagan una de esas salidas al aza de cinco minutos para caer enseguida a plomo o casi.

Por cierto, qué pasa con FERR, está cayendo como ninguna? :


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

MADRID --ArcelorMittal (MT) informó el miércoles de que el miércoles acabó la fijación del precio de dos nuevas series de obligaciones denominadas en euros por un importe principal total de EUR2.500 millones, que la compañía destinará a ampliar el perfil de vencimientos de la deuda y a la refinanciación del endeudamiento. 

Una de las emisiones, cuyo montante asciende a EUR1.500 millones, contempla obligaciones con un tipo de interés del 8,250% y vencimiento en 2013. 

La segunda, que suma EUR1.000 millones, cuenta con un tipo de interés del 9,375% y vence en 2016. 

El cierre de la oferta tendrá lugar previsiblemente el 3 de junio de 2009, según la misma fuente.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 May 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> No veo claras las bajadas, ¿confías en Kujire y la apertura a la baja de los USA?



Confio en AT y estocásticos... aunque podría equivocarme...

Kujire dijo que hoy bajaríamos...? :

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 May 2009)

porra: cuantos creeis que veremos superar los 9850 al cierre este año?


...


----------



## Starkiller (27 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Prefiero posicionarme en el mercado de divisas, ayer aproveche la bajada a 1,38 para comprar derivados por valor de 5000 euros en dolares.
> 
> Veo bastante claro que el dolar se hunde respecto del euro, pero no veo nada claro que harán las bolsas, ni siquiera de un dia para otro. Es una loteria...



Corto en dólar? Es buena idea, aunque no se yo si vamos a ver grandes movimientos de momento. Creo que hace falta otra convulsión (Que USA saque mas bonos samuraí, o que haya algún talegazo en subastas de bonos, cosas así) para que se rompa el 1,40... y eso solo si el BCE no se saca algún as de la manga, que seguramente si.


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2009)

Dentro de BKT a 8.67, objetivo 8.83.


----------



## Bayne (27 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Confio en AT y estocásticos... aunque podría equivocarme...
> Kujire dijo que hoy bajaríamos...? :
> Saludos...



Gracias Las Cosas..
Yo es que interpreto a Kujire de forma muy libre.
En este comentario lo entendí así, aunque pudiera ser a un poco más de largo plazo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-2833.html#post1708740

_Junio se acerca, el lado oscuro me llama, siento una fuerza poderosa .... y en sueños veo como Tonuel me llama... tengan cuidado con el resto de la semana que va a ser movida _


----------



## rosonero (27 May 2009)

El Eurostoxx se va por la barranquilla ¿Había alguna noticia/dato/resultado de interes a las 11:00 horas?

Mulder ¿se te ha escapado este movimiento brusco o no lo has querido compartir?


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> El Eurostoxx se va por la barranquilla ¿Había alguna noticia/dato/resultado de interes a las 11:00 horas?
> 
> Mulder ¿se te ha escapado este movimiento brusco o no lo has querido compartir?



Lo tenía previsto, desde hace una hora más o menos, pero no creo que sea importante a pesar de todo, ayer subimos tan fuerte que ahora toca corregir un poco como es lógico.

Creo que hoy acabaremos bastante más arriba, entre hoy y pasado mañana el Stoxx debería alcanzar la cota de 2537


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2009)

Fuera de IBERIA a 1,61 (entrada 1,62).
¿Bajaremos cuando abran los yankees?


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

MAPFRE... se merecia unos cortos en 2,41€ se me ha escapado!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 May 2009)

Voy a cerrar los largos del SAN,quien me mandaria meterme...


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> porra: cuantos creeis que veremos superar los 9850 al cierre este año?
> 
> 
> ...



cof cof cof

ejem


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> cof cof cof
> 
> ejem



Voy a mirarlo, por cierto, cuidate esa tos 

edito: lo veo improbable, pero nunca se sabe con el Ibex...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 May 2009)

Vendidas a 7,45 - 3 centimos mas comisiones grrrrrr

Jodeeeer ahora se pone a subir...


----------



## Gamu (27 May 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Corto en dólar? Es buena idea, aunque no se yo si vamos a ver grandes movimientos de momento. Creo que hace falta otra convulsión (Que USA saque mas bonos samuraí, o que haya algún talegazo en subastas de bonos, cosas así) para que se rompa el 1,40... y eso solo si el BCE no se saca algún as de la manga, que seguramente si.



el año pasado el movimiento en el mercado de divisas de verano fue brutal. La balanza comercial de la zona Euro se mantiene estable, mientras la dolar sigue siendo deficitaria. El euribor sube descontando que el BCE no va a bajar más los tipos. Y Trichet dijo que SOLO imprimiria 60000 millones de euros, y además no se van a emplear para comprar activos tóxicos. 

De todas maneras, no importa que este verano al final no se mueva la cosa. Me he decidido por unos turbowarrants a 1,24 (es muy muy dificil que llegue a la barrera y se extingan) con vencimiento en diciembre. Al volver de vacaciones en septiembre se va a liar muy parda, y el dolar va a salir muy mal parado. 

Tampoco he "apostado" mucho. Solo 530 eurillos, un pequeña parte de las plusvalias que ya he realizado este año. Si los pierdo no pasa nada, pero si el euro llega a valer 1,7 dolares... me ganaré unas buenas vacaciones


----------



## rosonero (27 May 2009)

> Originalmente Escrito por azkunaveteya Ver Mensaje
> porra: cuantos creeis que veremos superar los 9850 al cierre este año?





azkunaveteya dijo:


> cof cof cof
> 
> ejem



Pasado mañana estamos ahí (sí, en ocasiones veo brotes verdes)


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Hay movimientos en bloque en ACS... de unos 600.000 tit aprox.


----------



## pyn (27 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Dentro de BKT a 8.67, objetivo 8.83.



¿"Sólo" un 1,8% de porcentaje de ganancia esperas? Si sumamos comisiones de compra/venta ¿cuanto es el dinero que inviertes (si se puede saber) para que te salga la jugada decentemente?


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿"Sólo" un 1,8% de porcentaje de ganancia esperas? Si sumamos comisiones de compra/venta ¿cuanto es el dinero que inviertes (si se puede saber) para que te salga la jugada decentemente?



6000 euros (solo meto el 10%, voy apalancado mediante CFDs)


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay movimientos en bloque en ACS... de unos 600.000 tit aprox.



En que dirección? porque puedo asegurar que no soy yo


----------



## pyn (27 May 2009)

Gracias Mulder!, no estoy muy puesto en el tema de los CFD's, pero más o menos me hago una idea.

Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe como ponerse corto desde la plataforma de ahorro corporación?


----------



## carvil (27 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> cof cof cof
> 
> ejem




A medio plazo creo que no, a finales de año no lo sé..... lo que todavía me pregunto es que hace el IBEX ahí 


Salu2


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 May 2009)

eperen, que he pueto mal la coma:


cuantos creeis que veremos superar los 9850 al cierre, este año?


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> eperen, que he pueto mal la coma:
> 
> 
> cuantos creeis que veremos superar los 9850 al cierre, este año?



Pues ahora has pueSto mal el 'pueto'


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Cambio de cartera, si llegan a ser ventas se hubiese hundido a 36,50€ como poco!


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

He puesto orden de 3000acs en 36,97€ ... pero la he quitado... voy a tantear el mercado USA.... ACS como mucho hoy en 37,35€ de ahí no pasa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> eperen, que he pueto mal la coma:
> 
> cuantos creeis que veremos superar los 9850 al cierre, este año?



Yo creo que sí, porque últimamente veo más la corrección ABC, pero si no supera el 9800 será una cuarta de libro, así que digamos que estoy abierto a las dos posibilidades... 

Saludos...

Edito: Por cierto, creo que se acerca otro buen momento de ponerse corto...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Fuera de IBERIA a 1,61 (entrada 1,62).
> ¿Bajaremos cuando abran los yankees?



Acaba de tocar 1,70 no se te puede dejar salir del SAN


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Lo de IBERIA.... fue una buena maniobra... yo las malvendi por 1,38€ compradas a 1,34€ .... arghhh....


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

*Cambio de nombre, en honor a una ilustre accionista "PECATA MINUTA"*


LONDON --El Banco Santander SA (STD) cambiará los nombres de sus principales sucursales en el Reino Unido, anunció el miércoles la cadena británica BCC en su página web. 

Un total de 1.300 oficinas de sus filiales británicas Abbey, Alliance & Leicester lucirán la nueva imagen a finales de 2010. 

"Esto permitirá al Santander ofrecer su gama completa de productos en toda la red británica y, lo que es más importante, ofrecerá a las entidades del Reino Unido la oportunidad de medir la experiencia y conocer los productos que el Banco Santander está desarrollando a nivel internacional", afirmó Antonio Horta-Osorio, consejero delegado de la filial británica del Santander, según la BBC. 

Página web: BBC NEWS | Business | Santander scraps UK bank brands


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2009)

La psicología siempre nos juega malas pasadas y los cuidadores se las saben todas para hacernos caer en el peor momento. 

Yo hoy quería entrar en ACS a 37.07 y he entrado a 37.35, luego ha llegado al primer precio y aun sigo palmando, poco pero así estoy. En Bankinter quería entrar a 8.67, y se ha ido más arriba, he dejado la orden puesta y sorprendentemente se ha ejecutado, ha estado en ese precio menos de un minuto y ha vuelto a subir bastante por encima, a esta le voy ganando. En FER tengo el stop bastante por abajo hoy he pasado de ganarle 1 euro por acción a estar perdiendo, ahora le gano algo, pero este valor es una auténtica montaña rusa (para que luego digan de Gamesa) se que llegará a mi objetivo final y así me voy a mantener hasta que no llegue o hasta que salte el stop, una de dos.

Hay que tener claros los objetivos y no desviarse de ellos, fijar un stop y olvidarse de los números bailando, ya llegará, no todos los días hay subidas en bolsa tan fuertes como la de ayer, pero habrán otros días, es cuestión de tener paciencia y esperar.

Aunque ya se que el coste de oportunidad jode mucho.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lo de IBERIA.... fue una buena maniobra... yo las malvendi por 1,38€ compradas a 1,34€ .... arghhh....



Iberia y Acciona nos la metieron bien....
Ahora en Inditex pretenden hacer lo mismo,las aguantare hasta 33-34 o cobro dividendo,esta no se escapa


----------



## rosonero (27 May 2009)

Joer con Iberia, nos la da con queso a todos. He vuelto a entrar en FERR a 24.00 y me he dicho "entraré en otra para compensar y he visto Iberia y Mapfre en mínimos, ¿a qué no adivanais en cual he entrado?

Correcto, en Mapfre, que no se mueve ni a tiros. :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La psicología siempre nos juega malas pasadas y los cuidadores se las saben todas para hacernos caer en el peor momento.
> 
> Yo hoy quería entrar en ACS a 37.07 y he entrado a 37.35, luego ha llegado al primer precio y aun sigo palmando, poco pero así estoy. En Bankinter quería entrar a 8.67, y se ha ido más arriba, he dejado la orden puesta y sorprendentemente se ha ejecutado, ha estado en ese precio menos de un minuto y ha vuelto a subir bastante por encima, a esta le voy ganando. En FER tengo el stop bastante por abajo hoy he pasado de ganarle 1 euro por acción a estar perdiendo, ahora le gano algo, pero este valor es una auténtica montaña rusa (para que luego digan de Gamesa) se que llegará a mi objetivo final y así me voy a mantener hasta que no llegue o hasta que salte el stop, una de dos.
> 
> ...



Hay que entrenar el estado mental y las emociones,yo la cago siempre por lo mismo,soy un impaciente... cuando cambie de tactica empezare a ganar dinero...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 May 2009)

Dentro de Grifols a 13,03 voy a ver si cargo mas a 13


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Hannibal Leecter dijo:


> Iberia y Acciona nos la metieron bien....
> Ahora en Inditex pretenden hacer lo mismo,las aguantare hasta 33-34 o cobro dividendo,esta no se escapa




Así es.. ACCIONA tenía claro que se iba a buscar los 100,00€ de hecho las compré en 84,65€ luego esperé y compre + en 80,00€ ... como era de esperar las vendí con plusvalías de unos 900,00€ aprox, cuando se podrían haber sacado + 7000,00€ por solo aguantar unos 3 días.

En USA, soy más conservador, mantengo desde hace + 3 semanas!!! un día puedes perder -20% pero en la semana suele recuperar y consolida. :

IBEX, solo hace lo que quieren las agencias.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 May 2009)

Ahhhhhhhh
Se cepillaron a Grifols....hoy no es mi dia


----------



## rosonero (27 May 2009)

Fuera de FERR a 24.29, 130 limpios. Le estoy cogiendo el tranquillo 

Ahora parece que se está asentando en los 24.30 y ya no baja fácil cuando cae el eurostoxx.


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

*ORDEN de 2000acs en ASC a 36,95€ Mejor 2000acs
*


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Completada 2000acs a 36,95€ ACS


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Esos movimientos en bloque eran por esto:

http://www.invertia.com/empresas/noticias/noticia.asp?idDoc=2155436&idtel=RV011ACS

VER LINK!


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esos movimientos en bloque eran por esto:
> 
> Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones
> 
> VER LINK!



Pues parece que quieren comprarla baratita porque están que lo tiran, oiga!


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Si, ya tengo unos 200,00€ en rojo... CVX lleva comprando desde primera hora... hace unos minutos llevaba 30.000acs sin vender nada.


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2009)

Me salgo de EVA, para 54 acciones no vale la pena seguir dentro, beneficio 5 euros con comisiones descontadas 

Un aperitivo.


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

ACS, ha estado en la horquilla de 35,xx - 37,xx en los dos últimos meses... no creo que vaya a buscar los 29,21€ del 10 de marzo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Edito: Por cierto, creo que se acerca otro buen momento de ponerse corto...



Hoy también he avisado, eh? 

2488,5 cuando lo he dicho 2465,5 hace 2 minutos...


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ACS, ha estado en la horquilla de 35,xx - 37,xx en los dos últimos meses... no creo que vaya a buscar los 29,21€ del 10 de marzo.



Ayer ACS hizo un mínimo en 36.50, hoy no debería superar esa cota porque si no, mal vamos. Ayer además era punto de reacción lo que significa hacer un mínimo o un máximo, ahora está haciendo lo que parece un martillo hacia arriba, yo creo que quiere subir pero se hacen los remolones para fastidiar al personal.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Acaba de tocar 1,70 no se te puede dejar salir del SAN



¿Soy o no soy una desgraciada?
Es que no hay derecho... después de varios días, y de lo que estaba haciendo hoy por la mañana, que me haga esto...


----------



## Alvin Red (27 May 2009)

No vale la pena abrir un hilo por esto, lo posteo aqui 

*El servidor de Banco de España esta caido*, http://bde.es
¿Inicio del corralito? ¿No han pagado la conexión a su ISP? ¿Estan tramando algo?.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Joer con Iberia, nos la da con queso a todos. He vuelto a entrar en FERR a 24.00 y me he dicho "entraré en otra para compensar y he visto Iberia y Mapfre en mínimos, ¿a qué no adivanais en cual he entrado?
> 
> Correcto, en Mapfre, que no se mueve ni a tiros. :



Al salir de Iberia con pérdidas (aaaaaagggggggggg), pensé en entrar en MAPFRE a 2,35 (es que MAPFRE también me debe algo de pasta...), menos mal que me estuve quietecita.

Aunque también pensé en entrar a 1,59, porque volvió a bajar, pero pensé que era tentar a la suerte... 

Igual mejor si no pienso.


----------



## Speculo (27 May 2009)

Ya estoy por aquí para haceros compañía.

Antes de comer, me permito el lujo de tiraros unas rayas:







Luego comento más, que tengo hambre..


----------



## rosonero (27 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ya estoy por aquí para haceros compañía.
> 
> Antes de comer, me permito el lujo de tiraros unas rayas:
> 
> ...



Pero hombre!!!!!!!!! No nos dejes así, que los que no tenemos ni idea de técnico no sabemos ni por donde van ir los tiros 

Pecata: Ahora solo queda esperar a las 15:30, y si estás fuera, esperar que hagan una de sus salidas al alza en falso para enseguida caer a plomo y recuperar durante el resto de la sesión.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 May 2009)

Hoy es importante el 915 por arriba y el 885 por abajo... personalmente creo que se bajará, pero "quilosá"? 

Ahora mismo 910,8, creo que subiremos un poco en la apertura y luego para abajo... pero soy "aficionado", a ver que dice Mulder... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (27 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoy es importante el 915 por arriba y el 885 por abajo... personalmente creo que se bajará, pero "quilosá"?
> 
> Ahora mismo 910,8, creo que subiremos un poco en la apertura y luego para abajo... pero soy "aficionado", a ver que dice Mulder...



El SAN siempre recupera... o eso dicen... lo que tengo claro es que a este paso algún dia se les acabará el papel... :






Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Pecata: Ahora solo queda esperar a las 15:30, y si estás fuera, esperar que hagan una de sus salidas al alza en falso para enseguida caer a plomo y recuperar durante el resto de la sesión.



Estoy fuera, estoy fuera... y de momento así me voy a quedar. Los futuros de USA no me dicen nada ahora mismo.


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoy es importante el 915 por arriba y el 885 por abajo... personalmente creo que se bajará, pero "quilosá"?
> 
> Ahora mismo 910,8, creo que subiremos un poco en la apertura y luego para abajo... pero soy "aficionado", a ver que dice Mulder...
> 
> Saludos...



Yo creo que esta tarde veremos el Stoxx a 2500.

Pero podría estar equivocado.


----------



## tonuel (27 May 2009)

Bueno chavales... cuando se vaya el chiringo a esparragar avisadme...


y a poder ser mañana... que hoy tengo cosas que hacer... 




Saludos


----------



## Gamu (27 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El SAN siempre recupera... o eso dicen... lo que tengo claro es que a este paso algún dia se les acabará el papel... :
> 
> Saludos



¿como se les va a acabar? hacen otra ampliación a 4,5 y listos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que esta tarde veremos el Stoxx a 2500.
> 
> Pero podría estar equivocado.



Tiene un triple techo por arriba y la tendencia alcista del rebote por abajo, en esta semana o la que viene como mucho tiene que decidirse, o para arriba o para abajo... el tocar el 2500 seria un cuátriple techo, no es importante, dime si lo pasara o no... 



tonuel dijo:


> Bueno chavales... cuando se vaya el chiringo a esparragar avisadme...
> 
> y a poder ser mañana... que hoy tengo cosas que hacer...
> 
> Saludos



Ver el Barça? 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (27 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> ¿como se les va a acabar? hacen otra ampliación a 4,5 y listos.



No lo habia pensado... al final los papelitos no servirán ni para limpiarse lo que sabemos... :


A los chicos del botas les va a coger empacho de tanta gacela... :o







Saludos


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tiene un triple techo por arriba y la tendencia alcista del rebote por abajo, en esta semana o la que viene como mucho tiene que decidirse, o para arriba o para abajo... el tocar el 2500 seria un cuátriple techo, no es importante, dime si lo pasara o no...



Si, si que lo va a pasar, no existen los cuádruples techos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, si que lo va a pasar, no existen los cuádruples techos.



Vaya, no lo sabía... pues eso va a ir fatal para mis cortos... 

Saludos...

Por cierto Hannibal, que hiciste con las Grifols? Yo entré detrás tuyo a 13,05€ :o En fin, vendí mis POP, sigo con GRF (largos) y SAN (cortos)...


----------



## rosonero (27 May 2009)

Vaya caida a plomo de Bankinter de 8.77 a 8.61 , ¿alguien sabe que ha pasado?


----------



## Bayne (27 May 2009)

Estoy por meterle cortos a SAN a 7.54


----------



## Kujire (27 May 2009)

*Buenos dias!*

Buenas,

Os dejo una reflexión que he estado madurando estos días. La semana pasada sabéis que mis objetivos eran 930-950, estos objetivos siguen vigentes esta semana (cuando tenga tiempo os cuento por qué no se consiguieron en mi opinión, dado que creo que la gente ha patinado bastante respecto de este punto, creo que se confunden consecuencias con causas y así luego salen las cosas), atentos a cualquier situación anómala que podría dar al traste nuevamente con estos objetivos ... a lo mejor definitivamente

Bien, el viernes comentaba a DP que yo me empiezo a sentir más bajista, justo cuando "alomejor" hay mucha gente que confía que la subida siga un poco más. Desde finales de la semana pasada, el lunes y gran parte del martes nos conportamos bajistas, pero sin suficiente convicción. Creo que vamos a seguir subiendo, pero el problema que veo es que se nos está agotando la gasolina para seguir, es decir, esta subida se terminará en cuestión de días no semanas. Yo creo que los siguientes objetivos que debemos tener en mente son los 850 en el ESEPE, en Junio, por lo que será una corrección liviana de producirse. No creo que nos vayamos más allá del 850, e incluso algún valor superior como 855-860 sería factible para la remontada durante julio-agosto

Dicho esto, lo normal es que hoy sigamos subiendo a tirones y lateralmente, por lo demás yo veo que el rally continuará después de la corrección(que debería ocurrir) y que no veremos mínimos en mucho tiempo, por supuesto decir lo que pasará de aki a tres meses es aventurar demasiado pero me temo que los que esperan entrar cuando esté "barato" se van a dar con un canto en los dientes ... por mucho tiempo.

Lo de GM van a intentar que tenga el menor impacto en le mercado y para ello piensa sacar de la suspensión a Chrysler, para sirva como ejemplo, en la fecha que GM entre en bancarrota. Sin embargo, creo que habrá impacto, menor de lo que cabía esperar pero impacto al fin y al cabo. GM acaba de confirmar oficialmente que los acreedores no aceptan el canje de deuda por acciones.

buen día a tod@s y que realicen plusvalias


----------



## awai (27 May 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Estoy por meterle cortos a SAN a 7.54



Yo me he vendido, cerre cortos con perdidas esta mañana a 7,48, y abri largos a 7,47. 
De momento bien, ya veremos al final de la sesión, pero segun el misistemita para tontos (lo voy a volver a seguir como el padrenuestro) se debe ir a 7,76 (aprox) osea que yo no pondria cortos


----------



## rosonero (27 May 2009)

Por ahora no hay caída a plomo al inicio de la sesión. 

¡Qué diabólicos ardides tramarán en comandita! Como diría el Jefe Bigun (Los Simpsons)


----------



## Kujire (27 May 2009)

atentos nos vamos a mover:!!! agárrense!!...... que esa lo que Dow quiera:


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Os dejo una reflexión que he estado madurando estos días. La semana pasada sabéis que mis objetivos eran 930-950, estos objetivos siguen vigentes esta semana (cuando tenga tiempo os cuento por qué no se consiguieron en mi opinión, dado que creo que la gente ha patinado bastante respecto de este punto, creo que se confunden consecuencias con causas y así luego salen las cosas), atentos a cualquier situación anómala que podría dar al traste nuevamente con estos objetivos ... a lo mejor definitivamente
> 
> ...



Ultimamente te hago más caso porque parece que aciertas bastante, aunque creo que fallas un poco a corto plazo.

Yo espero para hoy un lateral que, hacia el final de la sesión, se convertirá en una subida fuerte.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 May 2009)

Kujire, viste el gráfico que puse este fin de semana...? 







Se parece mucho a tus predicciones... 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Hola Kujire... lo de GM ... lo han estado escenificando desde hace dos meses... parece que desean pasar inadvertidos por la bolsa, pero efect. tendrá repercusión.

Como ves al pirata hoy? G.E.


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Por otro lado... XOMA parece que quiere despertar... ayer compré otras 10k a 0.67USD


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Algunas cositas para mirar de USA

JASO
CSUN
GNTA SOLO PARA ARRIESGADOS.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vaya, no lo sabía... pues eso va a ir fatal para mis cortos...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Por cierto Hannibal, que hiciste con las Grifols? Yo entré detrás tuyo a 13,05€ :o En fin, vendí mis POP, sigo con GRF (largos) y SAN (cortos)...



Aguanto las Grifols hasta que los señores que la bajaron se harten a comprar barato,Grifols da dividendo de 0,23 la semana que viene,ya no hago mas el primo como esta mañana con el SAN vendiendo a minimos del dia,que el santo de los pillados ilumine nuestro camino :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Aguanto las Grifols hasta que los señores que la bajaron se harten a comprar barato,Grifols da dividendo de 0,23 la semana que viene,ya no hago mas el primo como esta mañana con el SAN vendiendo a minimos del dia,que el santo de los pillados ilumine nuestro camino :



No sabía lo del dividendo  creo que también las aguantaré... Te lo decia porque técnicamente mientras no pierdan el 12,72 tranquilo... Lo digo por si pones stops y eso...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (27 May 2009)

Me estais haciendo al botas de oro... si es que no puedo dejar nada en vuestras manos... :o






Voy a ver si arreglo ésto... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Así es.. las BSN son la "ELITE" de las agencias man......


----------



## Kujire (27 May 2009)

Hola LCASC,

esto se lo contaba a DP la semana pasada



> El tema es que hoy está saliendo como pensaba ayer, camino de 900, ... sin embargo la volatilidad está aumentando y la semana que viene se comporta más compleja y movida, yo ahora mismo apostaría por una corrección, subidas y bajadas, curioso eh? todo el mundo está esperando que nos vayamos a 950 y me huele a corrección. Creo que debemos ir día a día, creo que mucha gente se va a quedar pillada ... pero lo dicho, hay que ver cómo va el día.



creo que el gráfico plama bastante bien lo que percibo desde ya hace tiempo, pero no creo que sean tan extremas, ni las subidas ni las bajadas que nos quedan, razón es que ya estamos como empezamos el año, y me juego algo a que acabamos por donde estamos, creo que vamos a hacer un "quieto-parao sin movernos del sitio", pero es que hacer previsiones más allá de una semana es perder el tiempo y para mí lo importante es lo que pasa día a día, paso a paso, hay demasiadas cosas que pasan ahora mismo que buscar la sincronía a una semana vista es muy compleja(si una se juega la plata, ya sabemos que hablar es gratis)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 May 2009)

Tonuel, con el vencimiento de deuda que tienen en Junio, tendran que sacar dinero de donde sea... 

Saludos...

Por cierto, corto en Criteria 3,05...


----------



## Speculo (27 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me estais haciendo al botas de oro... si es que no puedo dejar nada en vuestras manos... :o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que te fijas demasiado en lo que venden las agencias de SAN y no te fijas nada en lo que compran otras agencias como JP Morgan o Credit Suisse.

Si bien es cierto que alguien tiene que comprar lo que está colocando SAN, que igualmente entre tiburones se pisan la manguera y se muerden la cola, no hablamos de agencias de chichinabo.

Como a estas alturas, SAN ha colocado tal cantidad de papel que ya es incontable, lo mejor es olvidarse del tema y seguir la tendencia. Es como mejor te va a ir.

BCY MA 4.122.476 216.814 3.905.662
JPM MA 2.985.394 201.563 2.783.831
BSN BI 3.002.756 483.703 2.519.053
INT VL 2.461.131 145.482 2.315.649
MLC MA 3.128.793 1.434.409 1.694.384
BYM MA 3.295.023 1.679.706 1.615.317
MOR MA 3.073.801 2.065.130 1.008.671


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola LCASC,
> 
> esto se lo contaba a DP la semana pasada
> 
> ...



Totalmente deacuerdo,yo creo que la corrección nos la van a dar cuando nadie se lo espere eso que no os quede duda,a operar intradia o como mucho a 3 o 4 dias vista,yo a la minima suelto el papel y que se lo quede rita la cantaora


----------



## tonuel (27 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Como a estas alturas, SAN ha colocado tal cantidad de papel que ya es incontable, lo mejor es olvidarse del tema y seguir la tendencia. Es como mejor te va a ir.



Eso es justamente lo que hago... seguir la tendencia... esa que nos va a llevar hasta los 2000-3500... 

Para operar intradia aún me faltan dos tardes... y unos libros por leer... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Tonuel... tienes que empezar a moverte entre tiburones... ellos nunca paran de *moverse*.... Acs... es el ejm de manipulación de hoy...


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Ya se han llevado a ACCIONA a 99,00€ vaya panda... asustagacelas desde 78,00€ en una semana y poco!


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... tienes que empezar a moverte entre tiburones... ellos nunca paran de *moverse*.... Acs... es el ejm de manipulación de hoy...



Lo que ha hecho FER hoy es otro ejemplo muy bueno, yo ya me voy a acostumbrando a estas cosas.


----------



## tonuel (27 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... tienes que empezar a moverte entre tiburones... ellos nunca paran de *moverse*.... Acs... es el ejm de manipulación de hoy...



Mande...???? :







Yo con correr por la sabana tengo bastante... estoy yo bueno para ir metiéndome en charcos... :o



Sañudos


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Esos libros tienes que amortizarlos... olvidate del SAN!! cuando veas amarrado el YATE de FALCONE en MALLORCA, comenzamos a jugar!


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Mulder, cuando vas a colocar el papel en ACS, a 37,80€ =?


----------



## sapito (27 May 2009)

Hola donpepito y mulder,
si no es mucho pedir, podriais explicar un poco más lo de manipulación, para las gacelillas que os leemos?



> Originalmente Escrito por donpepito
> Tonuel... tienes que empezar a moverte entre tiburones... ellos nunca paran de moverse.... Acs... es el ejm de manipulación de hoy...





> Originalmente Escrito por Mulder
> Lo que ha hecho FER hoy es otro ejemplo muy bueno, yo ya me voy a acostumbrando a estas cosas.



Saludos y gracias por adelantado.


----------



## tonuel (27 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esos libros tienes que amortizarlos... olvidate del SAN!! cuando veas amarrado el YATE de FALCONE en MALLORCA, comenzamos a jugar!



Pues si..., del SAN me voy a olvidar..., pero con los cortos del botas ya sabeis lo que hay... es algo personal... :

Hasta los 9800 no le voy a meter los próximos... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mulder, cuando vas a colocar el papel en ACS, a 37,80€ =?



Si, por ahí lo tenía pensado, concretamente en 37.82, hace un momento las han subido de 37.20 a 37.47 en un plis-plas y ha vuelto a 37.20, no han durado ni un segundo ahí.

Espero que no sea barrida de cortos.


----------



## tonuel (27 May 2009)

Al SAN seguro que lo quieren dejar altito hoy por lo de Madoff... así tenemos a los abueletes bien orgullosos de su banco.... :o

En las dos últimas horas compran y venden... eso es que lo quieren cerrar ahí...



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (27 May 2009)

EADS haciendo un doble suelo y subiendo hoy más del 5% .. A vigilar o a entrar directamente .


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Si, tambien lo he visto y han barrido unas cuentas posis de 37,35€ pá abajo... vamos a cerrar en 37,80€ aprox.


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Hola donpepito y mulder,
> si no es mucho pedir, podriais explicar un poco más lo de manipulación, para las gacelillas que os leemos?



Es muy sencillo, te metes largo, y el valor sube un poco para que parezca que estás en la dirección correcta, luego lo bajan y lo mantienen casi todo el dia ahí abajo, tu piensas que te has equivocado con ese valor y en cuanto ves una pequeña subida te sales con pérdidas pero te has 'salvado de la quema' que crees que ocurrirá posteriormente.


Luego a última hora lo vuelven a subir hasta el punto de que le hubieras sacado un buen pellizco, o no, pero al dia siguiente un fuerte gap al alza te hace dar cabezazos contra la pared.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 May 2009)

La furia alcista dijimos que acabaria con las primeras noticias positivas... no?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-mejor-trimestre-en-terminos-de-benefici.html

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

EADS.. la estuve tanteando hace unas 3 semanas, pero me desanimó el poco negociado díario, si es cierto que parece que quiere arrancar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 May 2009)

Donpepito, esta no se si la has puesto... que os parece...?

YGE






Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Ya la están preparando.. si toca los 37,80€ en subasta me salgo...


----------



## Speculo (27 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> EADS.. la estuve tanteando hace unas 3 semanas, pero me desanimó el poco negociado díario, si es cierto que parece que quiere arrancar.



Yo la estoy vigilando por si pasa los 12,35 y entrar. De todas formas va muy bien tras hacer ese doble suelo que comento. Se dirige sin pausa hacia la parte alta del banderín y eso es una señal muy buena.

El volumen es bajo, sí, es el único "pero".


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Me gusta más la primera JASO... esta que comentas está muy prox a su techo... pero no obstante tiene bastante mkt cap y negociado.


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya la están preparando.. si toca los 37,80€ en subasta me salgo...



Si, yo también voy a hacer lo mismo, ya estoy bastante harto de como manipulan las ACS.


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Se ha visto el 37.95€ mañana lo vemos ... como cierre hoy por debajo.


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Serán mam.... 37.40€


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Serán mam.... 37.40€



Han visitado los 37.83 pero no se me han vendido 

De todas formas este cierre en verde significa que mañana tenemos que alcanzar el precio objetivo, en algún momento del día, sospecho que en apertura. También significa que no me he equivocado de dirección como estaba creyendo durante todo el día.

Si quitamos las BKT, que me han freido a base de bien, no ha estado mal el dia.


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2009)

La subasta del SAN, que ayer se equivocó por completo, indica que mañana abriremos ligeramente más abajo del cierre de hoy.


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Casualmente la subasta de MITALL, hizo algo parecido a lo que ha hecho hoy ACS... comenzó en los 21,80€ y luego cerró en 21,34€

Hoy en ACS... comenzamos en 37,95€ hasta los 37,04€ hemos tocado... esos cuidadores manipuladores... ya sabiamos que se estaban reservando para el final de sesión.

H estado comiendo fuera... me marché cuando estaba a 37,6x casualmente la han empezado a bajar despues de mi compra... conocen muy bien las posis.

Ese barrido 15 minutos antes del cierre en un visto y no visto... las constructoras ... están todas regidas por los mismos cuidadores ... OHL - SACYRS - FER y ACS.


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Otras de USA que acabo de analizar:

OPEN

RTS


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Acabo de vender mis 40.000 acciones de XOMA en 0.79USD


----------



## tonuel (27 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Acabo de vender mis 40.000 acciones de XOMA en 0.79USD



¿Con plusvalias...? 


Por cierto...


Estaba aquí echándome unas ondas de elliott y tal... y la cosa está clara... :



*GAME OVER GACELILLAS...*



Las plusvalias de THF van a tender a infinito en breve... :



Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Sin duda... esas jugosas plusv han sido muy buenas, desde 0.72usd y 0.67usd ... las operaciones de DP HF... son para ganar dinero!

Seguimos sumando plusvalías.


----------



## tonuel (27 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Sin duda... esas jugosas plusv han sido muy buenas, desde 0.72usd y 0.67usd ... las operaciones de DP HF... son para ganar dinero!
> 
> Seguimos sumando plusvalías.



Me alegro... 


Pues una vez leida la primera parte del libro de Llinares sobre el análisis técnico me he puesto a analizar los índices... :


Y en ellos *aprecio claramente un triángulo invertido*... :


De la estupefacción que me han causado mis conclusiones sólo puedo esbozar una palabra...


*RUN...*


Edito:


Los americanos por el barranquillo y el barça apuntito de empezar... que dilema...


Saludos


----------



## Misterio (27 May 2009)

Que les pasa a los americanos ha quebrado ya GM o qué?.


----------



## Kujire (27 May 2009)

venga Tonuel!!

no dirás que no te estoy echando una mano estamos haciendo un picado de los que le gustan a DP en su avioneta jiji

Edito: con la mini desde 2478, 2474, 2471, 2467 .... y ya sólo me falta el bingo


----------



## tonuel (27 May 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Que les pasa a los americanos ha quebrado ya GM o qué?.



No... sólo cae un 17%... 


Saludos


----------



## Kujire (27 May 2009)

venga que le casco otro!

edito otro 2456


----------



## tonuel (27 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> venga que le casco otro!
> 
> edito otro 2456




Mecagüen la leche que me tengo que ir... :

Aunque no esté yo podeis iros al guano... no problem.. pero el ibex mañana es mio... sólo mio... 



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (27 May 2009)

venga conio a por él!!!! que está débil
otro 2454, p*to 900 del ESEPE

ED: otro 2452, ...piramidando como bernie, si es que de todo se aprende


----------



## Speculo (27 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Y en ellos *aprecio claramente un triángulo invertido*... :



Yo lo que aprecio es que el índice americano se ha estrellado ya tres veces contra un techo que no va a pasar ni harto de vino.

Nos vamos para abajo. Hay que mostrarles el pastel a todos los que se han quedado fuera y eso sólo se consigue con un 10% en picado. Aunque no tengo yo muy claro quién narices se ha quedado dentro, pero bueno...


----------



## Speculo (27 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Edito: con la mini desde 2478, 2474, 2471, 2467 .... y ya sólo me falta el bingo



¿Queda algún contrato que no hayas vendido ya ??


----------



## Kujire (27 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Queda algún contrato que no hayas vendido ya ??



ahora viene lo dificil SUMAR, para poner los stops y que no se me quede ninguno atrás, si es que seto no tiene ciencia


----------



## Wataru_ (27 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> venga conio a por él!!!! que está débil
> otro 2454, p*to 900 del ESEPE
> 
> ED: otro 2452, ...piramidando como bernie, si es que de todo se aprende



O___O! ¿Has dejado alguno vivo? Qué jodia... avariciosa... jaja

¡Duro con ellos! Que quiero ver una dif. con el Ibex de 1200 puntos... 

Otra cosa no se... pero que bien te lo pasas jaja

Un saludo a todos ^__^
Y dejarme algo.. que ando mu liao...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 May 2009)

Me lo olia,al final me puse corto en el San a 7.55
Se va a cagar la perra y el juanluis de los 18000 por las patas abajo....


----------



## donpepito (27 May 2009)

Kujire... voy a tumbar a DGI con una super orden a 17.10USD ... por ahora vamos bien.

Me ha confirmado la tripulación que este mes.. no hay paycheck.


----------



## awai (27 May 2009)

acaban de reventar todos los stop que había puestos ^__^
Ahora a jugar de nuevo entre ellos... como me gustaría tener tanto dinero como para abrirles el culo cuando quisiera


----------



## Kujire (27 May 2009)

no creo que podamos moverlo mucho más p'abajo, si algún valiente se anima ..... ya sabe lo que dicen "primero mujeres y niños"

...ahora que lo pienso... igual son fans del Barça jeje ... a ver si los pillamos con la "guardiola" baja jeje ... voy ajustando:

awai: imagina cómo se parten en las salas de trading haciéndonos perrerías, la única forma para nosotros es la paciencia para esperar a gazapados y a la mínima que se les ve débiles zurrarles un poco y llamar a más coleguis para que se apunten, hoy la jugada me ha recorda a alguna otra que se me había escapado

Edito: SIIiiiiiiiiiiiiiii se van a ver el partido, perdemos claramente el 900!!

como baje de 2448 no lo dudeis, meterlo otro!!


----------



## Riviera (27 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Creo que te fijas demasiado en lo que venden las agencias de SAN y no te fijas nada en lo que compran otras agencias como JP Morgan o Credit Suisse.
> 
> Si bien es cierto que alguien tiene que comprar lo que está colocando SAN, que igualmente entre tiburones se pisan la manguera y se muerden la cola, no hablamos de agencias de chichinabo.
> 
> ...



Entre tiburones siempre gana Botin.Un gran porcentaje de esas compras de agencias son cierres de cortos  .
Botin es la tendencia


----------



## Speculo (27 May 2009)

Por cierto, os debía la estrategia con MTS que os prometí esta mañana.
Ahí va. Es parecida a la que ya expuse con TEF, pero aquí es mucho más clara.

Y mañana creo que ya sabéis qué parte de la estrategia toca ..


----------



## carvil (27 May 2009)

Burnas tardes

El soporte es 898 en los futuros del SP


----------



## Kujire (27 May 2009)

gracias Carvil, efectivamente ha rebotado por ahí, voy realizando plusvalías .... sólo con la intención de pegar más fuerte la próxima vez jeje


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Por cierto, os debía la estrategia con MTS que os prometí esta mañana.
> Ahí va. Es parecida a la que ya expuse con TEF, pero aquí es mucho más clara.
> 
> Y mañana creo que ya sabéis qué parte de la estrategia toca ..



El que pueda,en interdin no tienen cortos de MTS


----------



## carvil (27 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> gracias Carvil, efectivamente ha rebotado por ahí, voy realizando plusvalías .... sólo con la intención de pegar más fuerte la próxima vez jeje



A tí.....y enhorabuena por esas plusvalías


----------



## Kujire (27 May 2009)

vaya .... estoy rodeada de guiris: .... en el CME están viendo el partido en un monitor menos mal que los traders de productos agrícolas van del barça.... lo sé porque han saltado en el gol jeje


----------



## Wataru_ (27 May 2009)

O___O! Cómo lo haces bajar... así me gusta jaja 

¿CME? ¿Qué es? Yo creo que si... que están todos viendo el partido.


----------



## Kujire (27 May 2009)

Chicago Mercantil Exchange...

...ahora que caigo creo que en Chicago son de los pocos que entienden de soccer junto con los Californianos

por supuesto, jeje he abierto 5 cortos en 2448 

Edito: (vaya pues aprovechando en el Stoxx .... que estarían con un ojo en el partido, no me fío de los green-gos con respecto al soccer jeje si es que aki los descuidos se pagan)
yuuuuuuuuu juuuuuuuu!!!


----------



## Kujire (27 May 2009)

Bueno, pues voy a realizar las plusvalías, jeje

Edito: si habéis decidido hacer la bajada conmigo os felicito y haced algo bueno con ese dinero no os lo puláis tontamente que el dinero hecho con cortos es el que mejor sabe jiji  ... VIVA GM!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Bueno, pues voy a realizar las plusvalías, jeje
> 
> Edito: si habéis decidido hacer la bajada conmigo os felicito y haced algo bueno con ese dinero no os lo puláis tontamente que el dinero hecho con cortos es el que mejor sabe jiji  ... VIVA GM!!!



A ver si aprendo a operar con indices!!!
Esto es el inicio de la corrección o un dia tonto???


----------



## Speculo (27 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El que pueda,en interdin no tienen cortos de MTS



Venga, no me jorobes. Será por productos. Compra un warrant PUT o vende uno CALL, o negocia directamente con opciones o futuros. Juega con el strike para ser más o menos agresivo en la estrategia.

Que no todo son acciones y CFDs.


----------



## tonuel (27 May 2009)

*En ocasiones veo velas negras...* :





Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 May 2009)

el barsa ha ganado no?


----------



## adso de melk (27 May 2009)

Cada vez veo mas esto de la bolsa como matrix, nada que ver con la realidad. Sospecho que cuando las empresas se enteren de que hay crisis y empiecen a aparcar sus mercancías debajo de la cama de los accionistas la ostia bursatil va a ser tremenda.

Buena suerte con los cortos.


----------



## tonuel (27 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> el barsa ha ganado no?




No..., ha arrasado... 




adso de melk dijo:


> Buena suerte con los cortos.



Gracias hamijo... le acabamos de partir los dientes al botas con el giro de la tendencia secundaria... :

No podia resistirme a soltar algo técnico... xD... 


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 May 2009)

El futbol es de pobres


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 May 2009)

que os queda la intercontinental y la supercopa no?


----------



## tonuel (27 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El futbol es de pobres




Mañana huele a grandes plusvalias en el SAN, no me sea cagueta y manténgalas toda la bajada...

Podrá vanagloriarse de que HL estuvo corto desde los 7,55€... le pondrán alfombras rojas allá donde vaya... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (27 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> que os queda la intercontinental y la supercopa no?



Esas copas son de pobres... lo grande ya se ha conseguido... 

A ver si Ronaldo se va al Madrid el año que viene y le pone aliciente a la liga..., hoy le he visto haciendo puntos... 




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (27 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Yo lo que aprecio es que el índice americano se ha estrellado ya tres veces contra un techo que no va a pasar ni harto de vino.










*Yo también veo velas negras...* :



Speculo dijo:


> *Nos vamos para abajo*. Hay que mostrarles el pastel a todos los que se han quedado fuera y eso sólo se consigue con un 10% en picado. Aunque no tengo yo muy claro quién narices se ha quedado dentro, pero bueno...



Pues que sea rapidito que me quiero ir de vacaciones en agosto con todos los gastos pagados por el tito botas... 



Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (27 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Esas copas son de pobres... lo grande ya se ha conseguido...
> 
> A ver si Ronaldo se va al Madrid el año que viene y le pone aliciente a la liga..., hoy le he visto haciendo puntos...
> 
> ...



¿no lo quereis en el Barcelona? 

Menudo loser


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿no lo quereis en el Barcelona?




No, pero vende camisetas... ¿lo quieres...? 


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 May 2009)

a ver si un dia me lo encuentro "vendiendo camisetas"


----------



## Señor Morales (28 May 2009)

Señores, que les parece este ETF 2 x corto de las bolsas occidentales (salvo EEUU) (o sea que si las bolsas de esos paises bajan un 20%, entonces el ETF sube un 40% mas o menos y viceversa):

ProShares ETFs ? UltraShort MSCI EAFE ? EFU ? Overview

Fijense, si volvemos a niveles de marzo, se puede duplicar el capital.


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> A ver si aprendo a operar con indices!!!
> Esto es el inicio de la corrección o un dia tonto???



pues todo parece que hoy se les dió por empapelar a la gente.... pero la jugaba no les salió tan bien como ellos pensaban, me explico







en la imagen ves el gráfico de volúmen/60mins de ayer y hoy, son las últimas horas de la sesión, mira los rectángulos. El volúmen es similar, hoy un poco más bajo pero sin duda con un patrón muy similar. Atento a la jugada, ayer estuvimos bajistas hasta que alguien dió la señal y les dió por subir a lo loco, lo compraban todo. Hoy, al contrario de bajar como hicimos ayer de madrugada/mañana nos encontrábamos sin las cosas claras y bastante arriba, es decir nadie quería arriesgar un chavo y no estaban por la labor de vender, obviamente no nos creíamos la subida de ayer, hoy la intención era "vamos repetir la jugada +/- la misma hora las manos fuertes que compraron ayer y hoy les dan papelón a los que entran, tenemos a las gacelas y vuelta a empezar" 

Ese era el plan, pillar a los últimos incautos por un tiempo, para poder llevar el rally más arriba. Visto lo visto, habrán pillado a alguno peeeero tampoco les ha salido como ellos pensaban dado que han perdido soportes importantes. (Tanto en un caso como en otro, el volúmen acompaña en movimiento)

Por lo tanto yo creo que van a seguir jugando, atentos a mañana que tenemos un día movidito, de los que nos gustan vamos: datos de paro, ventas de casas, ventas de lavadoras y frigos...., inventarios jur jur y todo amenizado por la impresora del Tesoro que no para ... que descansen que mañana más, me voy al super (creo que queda claro que habrá corrección, ahora es cuestión del timing que más les interese, en el momento que los rangos no sean interesantes veremos cosas interesantes)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2009)

Madre mía, como hace 3 años... de guardia y fuego justo antes de comenzar la final de la Champions!!!! :

Cuidado que no hemos perdido tendencia... 



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoy es importante el 915 por arriba y el 885 por abajo... personalmente creo que se bajará, pero "quilosá"?
> 
> Ahora mismo 910,8, creo que subiremos un poco en la apertura y luego para abajo... pero soy "aficionado", a ver que dice Mulder...





Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que esta tarde veremos el Stoxx a 2500.
> Pero podría estar equivocado.





las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vaya, no lo sabía... pues eso va a ir fatal para mis cortos...





Mulder dijo:


> Ultimamente te hago más caso porque parece que aciertas bastante, aunque creo que fallas un poco a corto plazo.
> 
> Yo espero para hoy un lateral que, hacia el final de la sesión, se convertirá en una subida fuerte.



Mulder de pitoniso no es lo tuyo... 

Felicidades Kujire, yo sigo con mi corto en el Stoxx desde 2487,5... Corto en San y en Criteria, y largo en Grifols...

Saludos y Visca el Barça!!!!! :


----------



## carvil (28 May 2009)

Buenos dias


Nikkei 9.451 +12.62


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> 
> Nikkei 9.451 +12.62
> ...




:


Que susto... 


+0,12%... :o




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2009)

Bon dia!

Vendido el corto en el Stoxx 2441,5... 

Más arriba lo abriremos de nuevo... 

Saludos...

Edito: Si renta4 no se equivoca, SAN abre en 7,40 ahora mismo...


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

Buenos días,

Hoy abrimos con un gap de casi -1%... no sé hasta donde podríamos llegar.
Enhorabuena a los que están cortos. Hoy es su día.


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Edito: Si renta4 no se equivoca, SAN abre en 7,40 ahora mismo...




¿Dónde lo miras...? :


Ah... ya lo he visto... 

7,45 ahora :


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Dónde lo miras...? :
> 
> Saludos



Como tengo unas cuantas abiertas...  en la ventana de CFD's -> Garantías CFD's -> Actualizar....

Supongo que van modificándolo, porque me ha variado en 10 minutos unas cuantas veces, ahora debe andar sobre los 7,45...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Como tengo unas cuantas abiertas...  en la ventana de CFD's -> Garantías CFD's -> Actualizar....
> 
> Supongo que van modificándolo, porque me ha variado en 10 minutos unas cuantas veces, ahora debe andar sobre los 7,45...
> 
> Saludos...



En la página de la compañia, en compra/venta aparece actualizado en tiempo real... 



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

Pues el SAN está ya a 7,48... se loj quitan de laj manoj...


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

rosonero, ¿te dio tiempo ayer a salir de MAP?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (28 May 2009)

buenos dias muchachuelos,llevo dias despistado pero hoy vuelvo al ruedo,corto en SAN a 7.49 cargadito y con paciencia........botin me ha dado mucha pasta en el pasado...a ver si se repite


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues el SAN está ya a 7,48... se loj quitan de laj manoj...



El botas soltando papel desde primera hora... lo tiene baratoooooo... 



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

Cuidado esta tarde a los cortos, que los futuros americanos vienen tirando a verde...


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cuidado esta tarde a los cortos, que los futuros americanos vienen tirando a verde...



Verde que te quiero verde... está saliendo el último tren hacia los 1100 del SP... 



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

Tonuel... mientras vemos al IBEX desplomarse... puedes ilustrarnos un poquito, ¿qué cuentan en tu libro?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cuidado esta tarde a los cortos, que los futuros americanos vienen tirando a verde...



Ya pueden tirar todo lo verde que quieran,1200 points es mucha tela...el Ibex subio ayer mas que el stock,Dax,cac40,Ftse... donde coño va el Ibex...
Ahora el gacelerio esta comprando avido de precios bajos,a partir del mediodia me lo cuentas...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 May 2009)

Corto en Repsol a 15.6


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tonuel... mientras vemos al IBEX desplomarse... puedes ilustrarnos un poquito, ¿qué cuentan en tu libro?



*Que esto va p'abajo...* :



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (28 May 2009)

Buenos días.

Otro día de tendencia lateral agobiante. El Ibex no va a recortar nada con respecto al desfase que lleva con el Dow. Somos más chulos que un ocho. Es el problema de los países subdesarrollados, que las cosas las controlan cuatro.

En el corto plazo, seguimos en lateral bajista a la espera de que alguien haga algo, pero como nadie se mueve, lo único que nos queda a los demás es mirar, intentar pillar algún chicharro que se les haya ido de las manos y se acabó. Todo lo que no sea eso, con esta volatilidad, significa perder la pasta en minutos.


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Todo lo que no sea eso, con esta volatilidad, significa perder la pasta en minutos.




Si quiere le presto uno de mis capotes... tengo de sobra... :



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

Lo de Acciona es desconcertante... llevo observando desde las 9, están haciendo cosas rarísimas con este valor.


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Buenos días.

CVX ha comenzado a soltar en ANA... si seguimos en rojo... es probable que se la lleven a subasta.


----------



## Speculo (28 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Lo de Acciona es desconcertante... llevo observando desde las 9, están haciendo cosas rarísimas con este valor.



¿Qué crees que están haciendo exactamente con Acciona? 
Lo normal es que hoy se vaya a buscar los 95 euros y es precisamente lo que hace. No veo qué cosas raras le están pasando al valor.


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> CVX ha comenzado a soltar en ANA... si seguimos en rojo... es probable que se la lleven a subasta.



¿Qué agencia es CVX...? :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Credit agricole ch....


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Qué crees que están haciendo exactamente con Acciona?



No lo sé, por eso lo pregunto.


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Antes compraría ACS ... si nos vamos al verde... va a tocar los 38,00€ con total seguridad. palabra de DP HF!


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

A los buenos días!

Ayer estuve demasiado pendiente de las acciones del Ibex y no me fijé lo suficiente en los índices, todos estaban marcando cortos y yo en la inopia.

Ahora los cortos se ven tan claramente que....no me extrañaría que subiéramos  aunque mi sistema dice que en el Stoxx nos iremos a visitar el 2443 y ahí rebotaríamos un poco, pero esto es a ultracorto plazo, a plazos más largos la pérdida hoy del 2438 sería fatal.

El despiste con los índices ha hecho que me quede largo en todo, aunque pienso conservar las FER aunque caigamos, lo que no tengo tan claro es que harán las ACS y las BKT que llevo encima como una pesada losa, espero poder salirme sin pérdidas o, al menos, con pocas.

Me tienta MAP a 2.35 para cortos, pero quiero esperar a ver que ocurre, si lo supera y volviera creo que pondría la orden ahí.


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Antes compraría ACS ... si nos vamos al verde... va a tocar los 38,00€ con total seguridad. palabra de DP HF!



Espero que tengas toda la razón del mundo, pero como pase hacia abajo los 36.66 no lo voy a ver tan de color de rosa.


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Cuidado con ANA... esto ya lo he vivido yo antes... incluso llegando a tocar un -10,00% en intradía, para cerrar en -5,00% ... parece atractivo meterse... pero mucho cuidado.


----------



## Speculo (28 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Qué agencia es CVX...? :



Jajaja Credit Agricole, los más brutos del ruedo. 
Si se equivocan, o así lo creen ellos, cierran posiciones de forma agresiva y sin reparo de lo que pueda ocurrirle al valor.
Si creen que algo tiene buena pinta, hasta que no lo suben al sitio que quieren, no paran.

Unos burros de cuidado.


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

Una cosa más sobre el Stoxx, dudo mucho que esta semana perforemos el mínimo que hicimos el martes pasado.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me tienta MAP a 2.35 para cortos, pero quiero esperar a ver que ocurre, si lo supera y volviera creo que pondría la orden ahí.




Pues lo tienes a 2.36...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Jajaja Credit Agricole, los más brutos del ruedo.
> Si se equivocan, o así lo creen ellos, cierran posiciones de forma agresiva y sin reparo de lo que pueda ocurrirle al valor.
> Si creen que algo tiene buena pinta, hasta que no lo suben al sitio que quieren, no paran.
> 
> Unos burros de cuidado.



O bajan el valor jajajaja tonuel donde se meten estos no vuelve a crecer la hierba,son de la famiglia!


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Suelen echar a las gacelas y al día siguiente, o en un par de días te suben el valor... ACERINOX, lo llevaron a los 8,xx y el prox día subidón!


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues lo tienes a 2.36...



Ya estoy dentro!


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> O bajan el valor jajajaja tonuel donde se meten estos no vuelve a crecer la hierba,son de la famiglia!



Pues también están vendiendo SAN... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

CVX, es de las buenas cuando el mercado está bajista... te ayudan con los cortos, vamos el perfecto aliado ... hacen de GRAN TIBURON, y dá de comer a otros escualos!


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Me gusta esta frase... aplicada por ejem al SAN:

*The only people buying SAN stock are the duped and the ignorant*!


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Parece que no quieren bajar + ANA, puede ser buena compra en 94,10€ para vender hoy.


----------



## Speculo (28 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues también están vendiendo SAN...



La operativa de CVX es válida con valores pequeños/medianos. 
Lo que hagan en SAN no es relevante. Estarán vendiendo ganancias, como todas 

Cuando los veas dar caña en valores medio franchutes o valores españoles medianos, es buena idea estar de su parte, corto o largo. Da igual si se equivocan porque van a saco, como el que se da de cabezazos contra una pared y no para hasta que se rompe (la pared o su cabeza  ).


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> La operativa de CVX es válida con valores pequeños/medianos.
> Lo que hagan en SAN no es relevante. Estarán vendiendo ganancias, como todas
> 
> Cuando los veas dar caña en valores medio franchutes o valores españoles medianos, es buena idea estar de su parte, corto o largo. Da igual si se equivocan porque van a saco, como el que se da de cabezazos contra una pared y no para hasta que se rompe (la pared o su cabeza  ).



Pues en MAP parece que hoy los tengo de mi parte


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Has visto ACS... la han bajado a 36,63€ y en 5 minutos de nuevo arriba... se puede sacar pasta con este cuidador... de hecho he comprado 1000acs a 36,72€


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Has visto ACS... la han bajado a 36,63€ y en 5 minutos de nuevo arriba... se puede sacar pasta con este cuidador... de hecho he comprado 1000acs a 36,72€



Si, justo 3 puntos bajo el mínimo de hace dos días, vaya panda de h.de.p., menos mal que no puse el stop ahí porque me estaba oliendo algo similar.

edito: parece como si nos leyeran.


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Y todavía.... hay quien pretende hacernos ver que la bajada de ANA es por esto:


 Bank of America *ha rebajado su consejo sobre Acciona a infraponderar* frente a su anterior recomendación de neutral. Los títulos de la compañía se revalorizaron ayer más de un 4% y cerraron a 99,10 euros.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2009)

Abengoa está pidiendo a gritos unos cortos... 

Ha hecho un doble techo en 18€, tiene el MACD a la baja y todos los estocásticos "grandes" en sobrecompra...

Saludos...

PD: Ahora en 17,6€, tiene un recorrido larguísimo... le queda un gap abierto en 14,93€...


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

CVX, me parece que está recomprando, ANA:

<table id="mo_17"><tbody><tr><td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">CVX MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">+8.142</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-16.431</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-8.289 VENDIDAS
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

Dentro de ANA a 94,10.
A ver que pasa...


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Mucha suerte... yo no las vendería hasta bajar a 88,00€


----------



## Speculo (28 May 2009)

Me voy a venderle algo a un cliente, que hoy en la bolsa no saco ni para quicos.
Volveré antes de la comida para ver si meto algún largo.

MTS sobre los 21,90 (22,00 si no quiere bajar más) parece compra segura con objetivo en los 22,75.
ANA si recupera los 95,00 compra con objetivo 99,00.

Pero todo a partir de las 14:00 horas.

Mulder, hoy creo que subimos a tocar otra vez resistencias.


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Me voy a venderle algo a un cliente, que hoy en la bolsa no saco ni para quicos.
> Volveré antes de la comida para ver si meto algún largo.
> 
> MTS sobre los 21,90 (22,00 si no quiere bajar más) parece compra segura con objetivo en los 22,75.
> ...



El Stoxx ha rebotado justo en 2443, pero si subimos no habrá 'toque de resistencias', no existen los cuádruples techos como dije ayer por aquí, llegar a esos niveles significa que los superaremos.


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

He vendido los 1000 acs de esta mañana a 37,14€ desde 36,72€


----------



## chameleon (28 May 2009)

ING 7.60
vah pahbajo objetivo 6,55


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

ANA tiene una posi de 8xxx acs en 94,00€ hasta que no cedan, no repuntará.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

donpepito, ¿has visto esto de SOS?
Rumasa plantea a las cajas una fusión con SOS para crear un líder alimentario - 1283191 - 28/05/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Gracias por el link... dudo mucho que los politicos lo permitieran... llevo unos días que no me paso por la cot de SOS.


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

A quien le guste el mercado europeo tengo largos para hoy en Unilever con entrada a 17.36 y objetivo 18.08


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Otra del listado de DP HF, que ha pegado el pelotazo ANPI, la recomendé en 1.23USD ahora en AH a 2.3xUSD


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

Subidita sin volumen... mientras el SAN da de comer a las pocas gacelas que entran... 

¿Lo hueles muchacho...?









Saludos


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Subidita sin volumen... mientras el SAN da de comer a las pocas gacelas que entran...
> 
> ¿Lo hueles muchacho...?



¿en esos libros que te has comprado no dicen nada del wishful thinking? 

El SAN podría irse a 7.22, más o menos.


----------



## pepon26 (28 May 2009)

No parece que el IBEX tenga muchas ganas de bajar. Es el mercado ancla de Europa.


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Un listad de FARMAS con posibilidades:


SLXP Salix Pharmaceuticals Sanvar 5/19/2009 

HEB Hemispherx BioPharma Ampligen 

ACUS Acusphere Imagify 5/31/2009 

ABIO ARCA biopharma Gencaro 5/31/2009 

DSCO Discovery Laboratories Surfaxin 6/2/2009 

BDSI BioDelivery Sciences International Onsolis 6/15/2009 

SVNT Savient Pharmaceuticals KRYSTEXXA 6/16/2009 

SPPI Spectrum Pharm Zevalin 7/2/2009 

DDSS Labopharm trazodone 7/18/2009 

TSPT Transcept Pharmaceuticals Intermezzo 7/30/2009 

ADLS Advanced Life Science cethromycin 7/31/2009 

CTIC Cell Therapeutics pixzntrone 12/1/2009 

VION Vion Pharmaceuticals Onrigin 12/12/2009 

AMRN Amarin Corporation AMR101 Phase III 

OGXI OncoGenx Pharmaceuticals OGX-011 Phase III 

ANPI Angiotech Pharmaceuticals TAXUS Researching -PELOTAZO CONFIRMADO-


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 May 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> No parece que el IBEX tenga muchas ganas de bajar. Es el mercado ancla de Europa.



Seguimos con el plan previsto del primer ataque a los 9800?? Cuando llegara?? La prox semana?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿en esos libros que te has comprado no dicen nada del wishful thinking?
> 
> El SAN podría irse a 7.22, más o menos.



Las agencias del sal sueltan papel en las subidas,para recomprar cuando cae el valor,su mision principal aparte de ganar dinero es la custodia de la accion propia por encima de todo.
Yo estoy hasta los webos de su programa de trading que compra y vende centmo arriba/abajo...


----------



## Gamu (28 May 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> No parece que el IBEX tenga muchas ganas de bajar. Es el mercado ancla de Europa.



el dia que salga la EPA de septiembre... ese dia nos vamos al hoyo. 

Nuestra bolsa no acabará en positivo en 2009 ni de coña. Lo cual no quiere decir que algunos valores si que lo hagan..


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿en esos libros que te has comprado no dicen nada del wishful thinking?
> 
> El SAN podría irse a 7.22, más o menos.




En la dedicatoria pone... *"tonuel coge las plusvalias y corre..."* :




pepon26 dijo:


> No parece que el IBEX tenga muchas ganas de bajar. Es el mercado ancla de Europa.



Coño... usted conectado y yo con estos pelos... :

Seguramente el ibex hace de ancla porque nuestra economia está mejor que la del resto de europa... ya ve usted... acabamos de ganar la champions...



¿No le harian unos cortos al SAN...? 

Lo digo por si quiere ayudar a mi cuenta de resultados y tal... 



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

Esto es un aburrimiento... ni para arriba, ni para abajo con decision...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 May 2009)

Soltando papelon en 15.3 en telefonica,la culpable de que no caigamos mas hoy...


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

Dentro de Unilever a 17.28, estoy usando el broker naranja de los ($%&#@) y ya me he dado cuenta de que es un m.... pinchada en un palo, puse orden limitada a 17.36 y han hecho lo que les ha pasado por el arco del triunfo.

Voy a abrirme cuenta en R4.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Dentro de Unilever a 17.28, estoy usando el broker naranja de los ($%&#@) y ya me he dado cuenta de que es un m.... pinchada en un palo, puse orden limitada a 17.36 y han hecho lo que les ha pasado por el arco del triunfo.
> 
> Voy a abrirme cuenta en R4.



El broker naranja usa R4 mas de lo mismo jajajaja


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Voy a abrirme cuenta en R4.




Pregunte por tonuel... le agasajarán como nunca hubiera imaginado... 




Saludos


----------



## -H- (28 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> el dia que salga la EPA de septiembre... ese dia nos vamos al hoyo.
> 
> Nuestra bolsa no acabará en positivo en 2009 ni de coña. Lo cual no quiere decir que algunos valores si que lo hagan..



A ver si baja de una vez para poder comprar a mejor precio


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

A mi RT4 para internacional, al menos en USA, me funciona a la perfección, con limite de compra, sin problemas!

Otra FARMA, que me he dejado en el tintero: HGSI


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El broker naranja usa R4 mas de lo mismo jajajaja



Lo que no me gusta es la forma de operar, no hay real-time ni nada de nada y lo peor de todo es que no me respeten una orden limitada puesta a un precio por donde la cotización no ha pasado (al menos en teoría según Yahoo Finance, pero no tengo otra forma de comprobarlo)


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

-H- dijo:


> A ver si baja de una vez para poder comprar a mejor precio



Yo compraria ahora... cuando abran los americanos subidón... 


SAN por ejemplo está barato...




Saludos


----------



## -H- (28 May 2009)

Yo SAN lo dejo para los ejpertos y me quedo con mis accioncitas de petroleras tan aburridas


----------



## pepon26 (28 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Seguimos con el plan previsto del primer ataque a los 9800?? Cuando llegara?? La prox semana?



Tu haz el trading que te salga de los cojones: si te sientes mejor corto, ponte corto.
Yo mientras tanto, me sale de la polla estar largo y ESTOY LARGO. De echo, llevo largo desde 6820.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Tu haz el trading que te salga de los cojones: si te sientes mejor corto, ponte corto.
> Yo mientras tanto, me sale de la polla estar largo y ESTOY LARGO. De echo, llevo largo desde 6820.



Perdone usted mi humilde corrección, pero se escribe DE HECHO.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 May 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Tu haz el trading que te salga de los cojones: si te sientes mejor corto, ponte corto.
> Yo mientras tanto, me sale de la polla estar largo y ESTOY LARGO. De echo, llevo largo desde 6820.



Pepon te veo un poco tenso...anda tomate la pastillita de la tensión no te vaya a dar un amarillo,que a tu edad los sofocos son muy malos... no te preocupes que esto va parrriba


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

No se me alteren que llamaré al jefe... :

Por cierto... menudo bluff de volumen... a ver si los americanos vienen con ganas de marcha y me alegran el dia... :o




Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Por cierto... menudo bluff de volumen... a ver si los americanos vienen con ganas de marcha y me alegran el dia... :o



No sé si los americanos traerán el tipo de marcha que tu buscas...
¡QUE ALGUIEN MUEVA ESAS ACCIONA POR DIOS!


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No sé si los americanos traerán el tipo de marcha que tu buscas...
> ¡QUE ALGUIEN MUEVA ESAS ACCIONA POR DIOS!



Hombre... yo preveo algo parecido a lo de ayer...


un recogegacelas de primeras y luego el sustito de rigor... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Tu haz el trading que te salga de los cojones: si te sientes mejor corto, ponte corto.
> Yo mientras tanto, me sale de la polla estar largo y ESTOY LARGO. De echo, llevo largo desde 6820.



Un poco de calma hombre, que no es para tanto.

Y ahora una pequeña pregunta ¿que tendría que pasar para que cerraras tus largos?


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

ANA... tiene el freno echado.... con el techo de los 94,70€ .... DEBE cerrar por encima de los 97,00€ para continuar y traspasar la resist de 100,00€


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hombre... yo preveo algo parecido a lo de ayer...
> 
> un recogegacelas de primeras y luego el sustito de rigor...



Si el Stoxx no pierde los 2438 hoy dudo mucho que nos caigamos.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

Si lo sé, grito antes.
Ya están las Accionas en 95,00...


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Un poco de calma hombre, que no es para tanto.
> 
> Y aohra una pequeña pregunta ¿que tendría que pasar para que cerraras tus largos?



Menuda pregunta señor mulder...


Pues que se rompa la tendencia secundaria con claridad... al estilo mad max... 


Lo que está claro es que no llegamos a Octubre... la verdad es que me jode por tochovista... :o


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Hay que seguir dando de comer a las hormiguitas.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

Mulder, ¿sigues con las MAPFRE?
Les cuesta moverse un montón.


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mulder, ¿sigues con las MAPFRE?
> Les cuesta moverse un montón.



Si, sigo dentro y quiero salirme hoy mismo, lo haría si llegaran a 2.30 pero no descarto salirme antes algo más arriba si veo que no se mueven, tal vez a 2.33-2.32


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

1120 puntacos con el Dow...


*YES WE CAN...*



Saludos


----------



## carloszorro (28 May 2009)

el ibex está muy cerca de resistencias fuertes ¿que opinais?
en caso de romperlas, cambiaría la tendencia en el medio/largo plazo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 May 2009)

Comienza la fiesta hamijos!


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

¿Qué ha pasado? Que bajón...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado? Que bajón...



Lo que tenia que pasar,que se cayo el ancla jajajaja

No es normal que en europa se baje el doble y aqui nada,cosas de la champions... 

Pero no te preoucupes,ahora llegara Kujire con el joystick y nos daremos otro viaje..:


----------



## Gamu (28 May 2009)

-H- dijo:


> A ver si baja de una vez para poder comprar a mejor precio



Hombre, yo también quiero que baje para entrar a mejor precio, pero hay que tener cuidado que una vez empieza a bajar, nunca se sabe a donde la van a llevar. Ten cuidado con las petroleras que si "se lia parda" geopoliticamente hablando pueden sufrir bastante... 



-H- dijo:


> Yo SAN lo dejo para los ejpertos y me quedo con mis accioncitas de petroleras tan aburridas



tonuel te está tomando el pelo, lleva unos dias corto en SAN (al menos eso dice en este mismo hilo).


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> el ibex está muy cerca de resistencias fuertes ¿que opinais?
> en caso de romperlas, cambiaría la tendencia en el medio/largo plazo




*[Modo analisto técnico on]*

Está apuntito de cambiar la tendencia secundaria alcista por la bajista, la tendencia primaria sigue siendo bajista de cojones... :o

*[Modo analisto técnico off]*




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Hombre, yo también quiero que baje para entrar a mejor precio.




Ai señor... perdónalos porque no saben lo que hacen... :o




Gamu dijo:


> tonuel te está tomando el pelo, lleva unos dias corto en SAN (al menos eso dice en este mismo hilo).




Yo no le tomo el pelo a nadie... lo que pasa es que necesito carne fresca con la que alimentarme y usted me está jodiendo la cena... :




Saludos


----------



## carloszorro (28 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *[Modo analisto técnico on]*
> 
> Está apuntito de cambiar la tendencia secundaria alcista por la bajista, la tendencia primaria sigue siendo bajista de cojones... :o
> 
> ...



esto se va a pegar un buen castañazo, cuidado los alcistas que ya hay mucho desplumado


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

DP, más sobre SOS:

Aemec pide a la CNMV que investigue a SOS Cuétara en defensa de los accionistas minoritarios. europapress.es



> *Aemec pide a la CNMV que investigue a SOS Cuétara en defensa de los accionistas minoritarios*
> MADRID, 28 May. (EUROPA PRESS) -
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Opsss. con la AK, se van a 2,50€ como poco.

Por cierto... he oido que IBERDROLA, planea una ampliación de capital.


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

Mola... es la hora de las ampliaciones de capital... todo un preludio del castañazo... 



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... Desempleo, Frigos y Lavadoras ....*

Buenos Dias,

empezamos

-Datos de Bienes Duraderos .... repuntan desde mínimos ... mejoran ligeramente

-Datos de Desempleo .... menos de lo esperado ... siguen siendo malos pero mejoran ligeramente


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

Kujire, saca el joystick y empieza a darle brío a esto, que nos aburrimos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 May 2009)

¿Alguien lee la revista Dinero15 (de la OCU)?

Es muy interesante para conocer los datos más importantes de muchas empresas cotizadas españolas y europeas.

No sé si aciertan en sus recomendaciones porque no las sigo pero por lo menos no son los típicos analistas siemprealcistas o siemprebajistas de turno. No utilizan el análisis técnico, sólo hablan de fundamentales.

Se publica cada 15 días, por si alguno no lo sabe te regalan un mp4 y dos meses de suscripción, luego te borras si quieres y no pagas ni un duro.

Os cuelgo el número de hace dos semanas a ver si a alguien le gusta, tengo descargados todos desde 1998, si alguno quiere hacer un índice de sentimiento de mercado basado en las recomendaciones que hacen, que me lo diga (yo no tengo paciencia).

No es que les quiera hacer publicidad, pero ya tengo 3 mp4 gracias a ellos y como voy a colgar un número sin pedir permiso tendré que hacer un poquito de spam no me vayan a denunciar o algo. 

En este número hablan de SOS, pecata, DP.

GigaSize.com: Host and Share your Files

Otra de sus publicaciones, un suplemento sobre acciones con múltiples datos:

GigaSize.com: Host and Share your Files


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

DP acabo de encontrar la herramienta perfecta para seguir las cotizaciones de ACS


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Jope!!! ese es el aseo del cuidata de ACS!!!


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Soy una nena... antes de irme a comer me ha saltado la orden de 1000acs a 37,22€ me quedan solo 1000acs de las de 36,95€


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Soy una nena... antes de irme a comer me ha saltado la orden de 1000acs a 37,22€ me quedan solo 1000acs de las de 36,95€



Esta mañana en la subasta de la apertura he visto BKT a 11.62 y los ha alcanzado, FER a mi precio objetivo y ACS también, estoy seguro de que hoy llegamos.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

Las Accionas se van p'arriba.
Estas me van a devolver lo que me ha quitado Iberia...


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Si, ANA... era una apuesta segura... enhorabuena!


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

La cotización del SAN la ha subido el propio SAN... ¿Qué cohones estará tramando el botas...? 



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> La cotización del SAN la ha subido el propio SAN... ¿Qué cohones estará tramando el botas...?



Ese sabe que te has puesto corto y te quiere putear.


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ese sabe que te has puesto corto y te quiere putear.



Pues no le queda... :

Una agencia SAN la que más compra y otra la que más vende... con dos cojones... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Que le pasa a GM!!!!


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que le pasa a GM!!!!



WoW! suspendida de cotización cuando llevaba un 170%+


----------



## Wataru_ (28 May 2009)

O___O! Ni idea yo la había visto un 170% arriba y ahora... 0% de up ¿?¿? La han suspendido ??

A todo esto.. Buenas tardes ^___^


----------



## pyn (28 May 2009)

Pues yo habia visto un -20% :O


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Ya.. por eso comentaba... debido a la volatilidad o suspención por otro hecho relevante?


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

Extrema volatilidad con GM, hay rumores de que no van a dar acciones de la NewGM a los actuales accionistas, y al parecer se ha corrido la voz de que los acreedores podrían haber aceptado la oferta de canje.

La empresa acaba informar su estructura de capital, el gob tendrá el 72% de las acciones.... GM vuelve a cotizar.... los rumores se confirman, los accionistas actuales NO VAN A RECIBIR NI UNA SOLA ACCIÖN

Edito, la volatilidad se ha incrementado muchísimo porque han retirado del mercado la mayor parte del capital, en la actualidad posee 700M de acciones para una empresa de Billones. ESTO ES UN TONGO TONGO EN TODA REGLA STAY AWAY!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 May 2009)

Ya solo le sacamos 1100 puntos al DOW...


----------



## Wataru_ (28 May 2009)

Yo había leído por ahí que los bonistas habían aceptado una oferta mejorada. ¿Cómo se explica que los actuales accionistas no vayan a recibir acciones y suba?

Qué lio. ^___^


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo había leído por ahí que los bonistas habían aceptado una oferta mejorada. ¿Cómo se explica que los actuales accionistas no vayan a recibir acciones y suba?
> 
> Qué lio. ^___^



Que no habrá ampliación de capital.


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Mulder... nos vuelven a mover el arbol en ACS.


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mulder... nos vuelven a mover el arbol en ACS.



El cuidador las quiere por debajo de 37.30 hasta que sea el momento en que le piquen las p*l*t*s


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

*Breaking News ... GM*

Esto va tomando forma: la NuevaGM



> New GM would be expected to have the following capitalization:
> 
> Debt
> 
> ...


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

Me gusta... volvemos al averno del que jamás debimos haber salido... :



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

Venga Tonuel a por ellos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Edito 10 cortos en 2460


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Hombre, yo también quiero que baje para entrar a mejor precio.



Ahí lo tiene... baratitas se las traigo... 




Saludos


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

Empuja Tonuel empuja!!!!!!!! necesitamos +++++++++cortos!!!!!

ale ale ale ale!!!!!!


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Empuja Tonuel empuja!!!!!!!! necesitamos +++++++++cortos!!!!!
> 
> ale ale ale ale!!!!!!



ya empujo... ya empujo... go go go... :



Saludos


----------



## Gamu (28 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ahí lo tiene... baratitas se las traigo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no se preocupe usted, que yo no me pongo largo en un banco por lo menos hasta el 2020. 

Las que quiero que bajen es Gas natural, Iberdrola, y como mucho TEF. 

Los bancos van a oler a guano durante muchos años...


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

5 cortos + en 2448

Edito: necesito saber las resistencias echarme una mano


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

otros 5 cortos más 2440!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ed: vamos conio vamos esto se cae vamos vamos


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

señores!

No se emocionen, que mientras el Stoxx no caiga hoy por debajo de 2438 no tendremos guano.

El que avisa no es traidor.

edito: ya estamos ahí, mandando una de cortos!


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

La apuesta segura de Acciona se me ha ido un poquito a tomar por el culo...
Me he despistado unos minutos y me encuentro con esto.


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

Puts! todo se cae y las MAP siguen en el mismo sitio, tiene narices la cosa.


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> señores!
> 
> No se emocionen, que mientras el Stoxx no caiga hoy por debajo de 2438 no tendremos guano.
> 
> El que avisa no es traidor.



*
AGORERO...*




Saludos :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2009)

Yo creo que vamos directos al 2420 en CFD's, yo tb me he puesto corto...

Saludos...

Edito: Mejor dicho, que como perdamos el 2420 al final de la sesión, aquí se lía parda...


----------



## Wataru_ (28 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> señores!
> 
> No se emocionen, que mientras el Stoxx no caiga hoy por debajo de 2438 no tendremos guano.
> 
> El que avisa no es traidor.




Uis... estabamos en 38 ya... ahora 39, queda menos ^___^!

Kujire... ¿Donde puedo comprar acciones de tu HF?


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> señores!
> 
> No se emocionen, que mientras el Stoxx no caiga hoy por debajo de 2438 no tendremos guano.
> 
> El que avisa no es traidor.



no me seas aguafiestas

+10 cortos en 2434

+10 cortos en 2433

+10 cortos en 2432

y no tengo más pasta a mano ... de momento


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

*Ponga unos cortos al botas y luego mueva el mortero al otro flanco soldado...*



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2009)

El S&P se ha parado justo en su línea de tendencia alcista del rebote... mucho cuidado Kujire... Ahora os pego la gráfica....

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

y ahora todos juntos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 2432


----------



## Gamu (28 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> señores!
> 
> No se emocionen, que mientras el Stoxx no caiga hoy por debajo de 2438 no tendremos guano.
> 
> ...



ha llegado a 2435....


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Esas ANA estaban en perita a 95,xx€ ya sabes que tacita a tacita se hacen los porsches. XD


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

voy ajustando los stops .... (SÖLO para ir realizando plata.... y seguir atacando)

Edito: cerrados cortos, tengo de todo un poco


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

Prometo que cuando escribí mi comentario-aguafiestas estaba por encima de esa cifra 

De lo contrario no lo hubiera escrito.


----------



## Wataru_ (28 May 2009)

Morosidad

La tasa de morosidad en EEUU a máximos historicos de 9,12 %

¿Será por esto... o por que ya no entraba la pasta que ellos querían?


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esas ANA estaban en perita a 95,xx€ ya sabes que tacita a tacita se hacen los porsches. XD



Ya te digo... pero me he ausentado 20 minutillos y mira lo que me ha organizado Tonuel.

Cuando le he dicho a Kujire que jugara con el joystick no me refería a esto, la verdad.


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhh debí haber aguantado la madre que te pari............

como pierda el 2432 le metemos TODOS A LA VEZ

Edito: a por eeeelelellllllllllllllllllllllllll +40 cortos ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2009)

Si el S&P no pierde el 887 ahora mismo... cuidado con los cortos...

Ya os dije a comienzos de esta semana que llegaba la hora clave, ahora mismo estamos entre la línea de tendencia de medio plazo bajista y la tendencia del rebote alcista, la que rompa subirá como una bala...

Saludos...

PD: Puto imageshack!!


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

886 decias? los he visto

Edito estoy fuera


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

Fuera de MAP, tras 1 hora de tener la orden de venta puesta:

2.35->2.33

Entré con bastante volumen, así que para el rato que las he tenido hay bastante beneficio.


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Como me gusta ACS... me la he llevado a 36,54€ he cargado 2000acs en 36,60€ solo llevo estas 2000acs. ahora mismo!


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

Trata de arrancarlo, donpepito, trata de arrancarlo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2009)

Por fin...!!!







Saludos...

PD: Por arriba 902...


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Eso son arreones del soft de FALCONE... todo controlado y en subasta la vamos a cerrar en 37,40€ por los cortos de TONUEL! XD


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

A miiiiii FALCONE!!!!!!

adónde estará Wbufette? ... con lo que le molaba la sangre


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2009)

Recuento de bajas...!!!

Yo he abierto corto al Stoxx en 2452,5 y lo he cerrado en 2439,5... ha llegado a tocar el 2429,5...

Saludos...

PD: Kujire no quiero ni imaginarte en las rebajas...


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Kujire.. se nos han escapado:

ANPI.. VEO POSIBLES -----<<<<>>> SEGUIR SUBIENDO.

OSCL

FREE


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> A miiiiii FALCONE!!!!!!







En esta guerra no se hacen prisioneros... :


Saludos :


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

Así me gusta LCASC metiendo presión todos, de momento las oportunidades van apareciendo y son claras si hoy no aparece nada más mañana seguro y el lunes también así ir buscando pasta, (yo la estoy rateando a mi broker a ver si me dan algo más y puedo doblar la puesta, siempre con cuidado y en plan run&gun adjunto foto de la idea) estas son oportunidades únicas; para sacarles unos cuartos a los cocos que son los que van alcistas ahora.



OJo lo que que los acreedores de GM han aceptado una segunda oferta es un bulo, de momento parece que no la han aceptado aunque les gusta a una parte de ellos .... ummm no me gusta ... estos pensionistas estńa bajando la guardia


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 May 2009)

Mantengo mis cortos en san y le meti mas a repsol,venga abajo con todo!!


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mantengo mis cortos en san y le meti mas a repsol,venga abajo con todo!!



Un trato, que suba un ratito, me salgo, y luego todo tuyo, ¿OK?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Un trato, que suba un ratito, me salgo, y luego todo tuyo, ¿OK?









Corre corre que te pillo jajajajaja


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2009)

La verdad es que la pasta ganada a cortos, como que mola más, no? 

PD: S&P en 896, seguimos con el plan...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La verdad es que la pasta ganada a cortos, como que mola más, no?
> 
> PD: S&P en 896, seguimos con el plan...



Y si llevas con ellos tiempo sabe a gloria,ya veras tonuel cuando se ponga el san a 3 miseros euros


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

Soy un coco y no lo sabía  :


----------



## rosonero (28 May 2009)

Vuelvo a ver esos brotes verdes  

Dentro de FERR a 23.94 i de IBERIA a 1.62 :


----------



## chameleon (28 May 2009)

ienege 7,47 € 
(ha tocado 7,36)
pabajooo!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Vuelvo a ver esos brotes verdes
> 
> Dentro de FERR a 23.94 i de IBERIA a 1.62 :




¿Corto o largo?
¿Largaste las MAPFRE?


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

En el Stoxx una vela de 30 mins. atravesando el 2438 y otra casi igual superandolos, ya les dije que este nivel iba a ser duro de roer, yo aun no veo que esto esté para caer, mañana creo que va a ser día de ponerse largos.


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

veo que no creen(cocos) en sus posibilidades de seguir subiendo, no les veo capaces de pasar de 900 jur jur .... voy a refrescarme que dentro de un rato les podremos dar más caña haha


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 May 2009)

esto resume un poco la bolsa estos dias... tranqui en unos limites


----------



## rosonero (28 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Corto o largo?
> ¿Largaste las MAPFRE?



Largo, siempre largo (no sé más )

Las MAPFRE las largué después de aburrirme unas horas perdiendo un céntimo de cotización :

En qué andas tú?

Pd. Da un poco de miedo hablar de largos entre tanto osito


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

Vamos con una subidita antes de cerrar...


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Como adoro al cuidador de ACS.... nos vamos a por los 37,30€ XD


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Largo, siempre largo (no sé más )
> 
> Las MAPFRE las largué después de aburrirme unas horas perdiendo un céntimo de cotización :
> 
> ...



Las malditas Accionas de las que no me conseguí librar cuando estaban en 95,5 (compradas a 94,10). A ver si me las quito antes del cierre.

Las MAPFRE son desesperantes, no se mueven, cuando pones la orden de venta tarda un montón en ejecutarse...


----------



## Wataru_ (28 May 2009)

Kujire, como diría Percebo. Leer, hacerte caso, no preguntar y ganar plata jaja

Por cierto... ¿donde andará?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vamos con una subidita antes de cerrar...



Como rompamos por abajo la rayita de la gráfica que he puesto antes, verás que risa mañana la apertura europea... 

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Como adoro al cuidador de ACS.... nos vamos a por los 37,30€ XD



Dile que hable con el cuidador de ANA y que las suba un poquito antes del cierre.


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> esto resume un poco la bolsa estos dias... tranqui en unos limites



Si esa cama tuviera un colchón de fakir lo resumiría mejor


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

*Muchos de vosotros ardereis esta noche en el infierno...
sois comida fresca para mis soldados...* :




Saludos :


----------



## chudire (28 May 2009)

*patient bear*

Me descojono...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Kujire, como diría Percebo. Leer, hacerte caso, no preguntar y ganar plata jaja
> 
> Por cierto... ¿donde andará?









Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Eso está hecho... te la vamos a cerrar en 96,12€ pero no se lo digas a nadie! XD


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Como adoro al cuidador de ACS.... nos vamos a por los 37,30€ XD



Con esos altibajos histéricos que tiene a lo mejor hasta termina en 37.80


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

Resumen del día en el Stoxx:

Lateral - pincho arriba - pincho abajo - lateral....


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

Nada, el de ACS, ni puto caso.
Que día más perdido...


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Nada, el de ACS, ni puto caso.
> Que día más perdido...



Pues estoy de acuerdo, este ha sido un día casi perdido, al menos les he sacado algo a las MAP y las BKT me han recuperado hasta el punto de devolverme al verde, de las FER y las ACS mejor ni hablar.

Pero según la subasta del SAN mañana toca empezar el día por encima de donde hemos cerrado hoy.


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Ahí se han quedado a dormir en CASA FLORENTINO... mañana tenemos que recuperar los 37,80€


----------



## rosonero (28 May 2009)

Pues nada, me quedo con mis FERR e IBERIA para mañana, ambas me han perdido un céntimo en el cierre. Ahora a cruzar los dedos para que los USA aguanten el tipo o incluso no den una alegría en su última hora loca rompiendo los jodidos 900. 

pd. No creáis que no pienso en los _cortitos_  (perdón, a lo mejor preferiis lo de osos ) , cuanto más subamos mayor será la caída, ¿no?


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Ya estoy presintiendo el GAP alcista para mañana... estos americanos conocen la formula para dosificar las malas noticias, GM un nuevo capítulo de este largo serial!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2009)

Pues el S&P ya está pegado a la línea de tendencia... 902

Saludos...

Abro un cortito en el Stoxx en 2461,5 por si suena la flauta...


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues el S&P ya está pegado a la línea de tendencia... 902
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Abro un cortito en el Stoxx en 2461,5 por si suena la flauta...




Aquí sólo somos cuatro patriotas... :o


el resto se merece un gap del -10% el dia menos esperado... :



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2009)

Kujire, Tonuel, les he hecho retroceder en el 902, no sé si podré resistir mucho, enviad tropas!!!! :

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

GM anunciará su quiebra el lunes ..... pero hasta el sábado a las 5pm US ET los acreedores tienen tiempo de aceptar la nueva oferta

corta en 2459...

ed:10+ cortos preparados en 2450


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> GM anunciará su quiebra el lunes ..... pero hasta el sábado a las 5pm US ET los acreedores tienen tiempo de aceptar la nueva oferta
> 
> corta en 2459...



Yo le he zumbado otro... Tonuel cojones actua!!!! :


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

VPHM.. vigilar esta cot... y HGSI está apunto.

Kujire... FREE va tomando posiciones, DRYS con la noticia de DBANK, nos va a llevar a 9.00USD esta semana, mañana es el día clave.


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Kujire, Tonuel, les he hecho retroceder en el 902, no sé si podré resistir mucho, enviad tropas!!!! :
> 
> Saludos...



Si, si... no se preocupe... 


*oleeeeee me gritan por radio... *:


Rompiendo la linea de los 900... hay que tener fe... si no se desploma hoy se desplomará mañana... 



Saludos :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2009)

A mañana no llegamos Tonuel, hoy creo que rompemos por arriba o por abajo... hay que estar atentos y ser muy rápido con los stops, porque como fallemos nos crujen... :

Saludos...


----------



## Alexandros (28 May 2009)

El petroleo está calentando motores, si tuviera pasta metía a medio plazo seguro. En Enero rondaba los 35$ y ahora esta casi en 65$, calculen plusvalias señores. No tengo ni idea de la compra de materias primas, pero vamos, que si tienes dinero que no necesitas es para pensarselo. Recordemos que en verano del año pasado toco los 147$. Aun le quedará algo de recorrido para arriba


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A mañana no llegamos Tonuel, hoy creo que rompemos por arriba o por abajo... hay que estar atentos y ser muy rápido con los stops, porque como fallemos nos crujen... :
> 
> Saludos...




A mi no me cruje nadie... como si mañana nos levantamos en los 17000... 

Pero va a ser que no... :



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2009)

Kujire, recuerde 888...

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

voy ajustando stops ....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> voy ajustando stops ....



Te abandono, vendo los dos cortos... 

Me voy a entrenar con la perra y a ver como van mis tomates...  El MADMAX está a la vuelta de la esquina... luego más... 

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 May 2009)




----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

CHICAGO -La actividad manufacturera en la región del medio oeste de Estados Unidos cayó en abril a su nivel más bajo en 15 años y medio, después que los atribulados sectores automotriz y del acero registraran sus desempeños más débiles desde comienzos de los 90. 

El Banco de la Reserva Federal de Chicago informó el jueves que su índice de actividad manufacturera descendió un 1,1% en abril a un nivel ajustado por factores estacionales de 81,0. Esa el la cifra más baja desde noviembre de 1993, según la entidad. 

El banco revisó a la baja su índice de marzo, a 81,8, frente a su estimación inicial de 82,0. 

Sobre una base interanual, la producción regional cayó un 22,7% frente a abril del 2008, comparada con la merma del 14,3% a nivel nacional frente a igual período de hace un año. 

La Fed de Chicago mide el número de horas trabajadas en 15 industrias manufactureras ubicadas en Illinois, Michigan, Indiana, Iowa y Wisconsin. 

Michigan ha sido golpeada por la recesión y la crisis en la industria automotriz. General Motors Corp. (GM) se encuentra al borde de la bancarrota y Chrysler LLC solicitó el mes pasado la protección de la ley de quiebras de Estados Unidos. 

La producción de autos en la región cayó el 2,0% en abril y se encuentra un 33,3% por debajo de donde se ubicaba hace un año. El índice de autos se situó en 50,4, el más bajo desde enero de 1992. 

A nivel nacional, la producción de autos no registró cambios en abril y se ubicó un 19,3% por debajo del mismo período de hace un año. 

La producción de acero en el medio oeste declinó el 3,4% en abril a 69,2. Esa es la cifra más baja desde julio de 1991, según la Fed de Chicago. 

Sobre una base interanual, la producción regional de acero se redujo el 36%, mientras que a nivel nacional descendió el 25,3%. Durante abril, la producción nacional de acero sufrió un descenso del 1,8%.


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

vaya, parece que nos queremos mover un poco, ... jeje así podemos cargar desde más arriba

ED: me está tentando meterle unos cortos ... pues hala! marchando unos cortitos en 2470, si es que tampoco hay que dudarlo mucho aki se dispara que luego ya habrá tiempo para hacer las preguntas jiji


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Kujire... drys está muy tranquila... tendrá algo pensado G.E?


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... drys está muy tranquila... tendrá algo pensado G.E?



Grumete DP, estamos con los efectos navales, ahora que tenemos el dinero por castigo (jeje para castigo de los accttas) unas fiestecitas con las chikis y travesia hacia la isla de Nunca Jamás:



Por cierto le sigo atizando con otros cortos + en 2465, por decenas así la suma final es más fácil y no te quedan decimales que es de pobres.

DP: he solicitado crédito de mi broker para cargar más ... a ver si mañana ya lo tengo listo, (cág*te ESEPE!!! no sabes lo que se te viene encima hahahaha)


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Ya era hora... pero veo mucha resistencia en la frontera de los 7.20USD ... veremos si cierra por encima de 7.00USD .... y nos confirma la nueva ruta!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2009)

Entro y me encuentro esto... : vaya movimientos, je je

Toma corto!!!! 

Saludos...

Edito: Y otro más!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 May 2009)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...njose-saldra-bolsa-antes-del-30-de-junio.html


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

Es una vergüenza que después de programar la quiebra de GM para el lunes, estemos tan contentos y verdes en el ESEPE y aún por encima se nos pone a hacer un paripé en el 903, ..... como levante la cabeza de nuevo le vuelvo a atizar: (he cerrado unos los de 2470, a la espera de volver a la carga)

Ed: Estoy fuera  se ejecutó el stop

ED2: si estáis dentro recomiendo que realicéis pérdidas/ganacias inmediatamente

ED3: volúmen bajo y fácilmente manipulable, no tienen fuerza para ir más arriba pero es mejor cortar por lo sano y volver a la carga en otra oportunidad, (lo han aguantado bastante bien y han apretado justo para que con poco parezca mucho)


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

No me explico como siguen comprando GM, tendría que haber caido a 0.50USD por lo menos.....


----------



## Speculo (28 May 2009)

Acabo de volver de hacer un buen negocio y vaya panorama que me encuentro.





Suerte a los que quedéis en pie. Yo mañana intentaré hacer fuerza hacia algún lado. Aún no sé cuál será


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No me explico como siguen comprando GM, tendría que haber caido a 0.50USD por lo menos.....



Ya ves de vergüenza y tongo, mira la capitalización... es de risa para GM, seguro DP que tu la puedes mover y bajar hoy a tu antojo si te pones

Parece que la órden es que tiene que salirmos positivo el niño


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2009)

Para esta reflexión me falta Percebo... 

-Si el S&P hizo máximo en 931,8 y el Stoxx en 2504,5

Como narices anda el S&P en 909 y el Stoxx en 2481,5??????? Me he perdido algo????? :

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Kujire... ABIO... parece que no aguanta, las noticias de la FDA are coming. 05/31


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

Tengo los térmicos por el suelo, pero el Stoxx se escapa a poco que ve un aliento verde, es al ESEPE al que le cuesta subir, yo me imagino que un día de estos vamos a tener un gap de los buenos

+ cortos en 2478 ... a ver si se les acaba la gasol-ine


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2009)

Me gusta porque hoy están gastando toda la manipul...digo munición muy pronto... a ver como se lo montan la última 1/2 hora... 

Saludos...

PD: Ha caido un soldado, pero el otro sigue entre líneas enemigas... :o


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Dudo que vayamos a perder muchos puntos de aquí al cierre, el mercado ya ha descontado lo de GM, quizás el lunes pueda recortar... pero esta semana no lo tengo claro.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

La agenda para mañana:

Precios Producción Francia (m/m) Abril Esperado -0,1% Anterior -0,4%
Ventas Minoristas Alemania (m/m) Abril Esperado 0,0% Anterior -1,0% 
IPC armonizado Italia (interanual) Mayo Esperado 0,9% Anterior 1,2% 
Precios Producción Italia (m/m) Abril Esperado -0,4% Anterior -0,6% 
14:30 Indicador de Precios PCE EE.UU. (Trim.) 1º Trim. Esperado -1,0% Anterior -1,0% 
15:45 PMI Chicago EE.UU. Mayo Esperado 42,0 Anterior 40,1 
14:30 PIB EE.UU. (Trim.) 1º Trim. Esperado -3,2% Anterior -3,4% 
15:55 I. Conf. Consum. Univ. Michigan EE.UU. Mayo Esperado 68,0 Anterior 65,1 
Tasa de Paro Japón Abril Anterior 4,8% 
Tasa de Paro Zona Euro Abril Anterior 8,9% 
Masa Monetaria (M3) Zona Euro Abril Esperado 4,5% Anterior 5,1% 
IPC Zona Euro - Armonizado (interanual) Mayo Esperado 0,2% Anterior 0,6% 

Y Junta General Ordinaria de Accionistas de Gamesa a las 12:00


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

no tienen fuerza para ir arriba, pero no van a dejar que se caiga, yo ajustaría los stops para salir airosa con respecto al final de la sesión, veo que a poco que baja una bofetada de volumen entra casi sincrónico, a medida que el otro volúmen desciende (me imagino que porque si te pasas manipulando no te apetece jugar)

Venga yo ya he ajustado el stop para recuperar los puntitos que antes perdí ...ahora a rezar para que no salte ... tan pronto lo digo tan pronto que salta:


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Con el cierre que nos están preparando, mañana los mercados EUROPEOS, abrirán en verde..... es lo que deseo.... por el bien de mis ACS.


----------



## Speculo (28 May 2009)

pecata minuta, a riesgo de equivocarme y de que me tires una ristra de tomates, lo que he dicho esta mañana sigue en pie.

ANA se ha apoyado perfectamente en la zona 93,75 y el precio ha salido rebotado de allí. Si yo fuera tú, sencillamente me pondría un stop en los 92,88 y esperaría tranquilamente a que la acción se vaya a los 100,00 como primer objetivo y a los 107,00/110,00 como segundo.

Yo sigo en que entro en el valor una vez pase de los 95,00 en velas de 15/30 minutos. Hoy no lo ha hecho.


----------



## rosonero (28 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Con el cierre que nos están preparando, mañana los mercados EUROPEOS, abrirán en verde..... es lo que deseo.... por el bien de mis ACS.



Yo también me apunto  Que bastante se han divertido con los cortos esta tarde. Mañana por la mañana para nosotros.


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Aunque restan unos 35' hasta el cierre... algún recorte vamos a tener.


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Ya está DRYS... reculando... tendría que haber vendido y recomprado.... YEP!


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2009)

Estamos en un momento con muchas connotaciones bullish, el lunes es 1 de junio (primer dia de mes en mercado alcista), estamos a punto de llegar a resistencias por cuarta vez (esta vez no habrá resistencia) y lo más importante, he estado mirando gráficos semanales y en casi todos los valores hemos subido muchísimo menos de lo previsto y he visto (y sufrido en mis carnes) el peso de acciones que quieren subir y no lo hacen pero tampoco bajan.

Este pasado martes hicimos un mínimo muy importante al que tardaremos un tiempo en volver, dos semanas como poco (teoría de ciclos) así que el mercado ha de ser alcista con algunos dias de correcciones como el de ayer, yo tengo ahora mismo calculados para el Stoxx objetivos entre 2500 y 2600.

No hay lugar para los cortos, es un mercado bullish aunque no lo parezca, las malas noticias por fundamentales a corto plazo tal vez se dejen notar a partir del lunes, pero no antes y tampoco creo que acaben repercutiendo mucho en el mercado.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2009)

Veo unos cuantos largos-alcistas por aquí...


----------



## evidente (28 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Estamos en un momento con muchas connotaciones bullish, el lunes es 1 de junio (primer dia de mes en mercado alcista), estamos a punto de llegar a resistencias por cuarta vez (esta vez no habrá resistencia) y lo más importante, he estado mirando gráficos semanales y en casi todos los valores hemos subido muchísimo menos de lo previsto y he visto (y sufrido en mis carnes) el peso de acciones que quieren subir y no lo hacen pero tampoco bajan.
> 
> Este pasado martes hicimos un mínimo muy importante al que tardaremos un tiempo en volver, dos semanas como poco (teoría de ciclos) así que el mercado ha de ser alcista con algunos dias de correcciones como el de ayer, yo tengo ahora mismo calculados para el Stoxx objetivos entre 2500 y 2600.
> 
> No hay lugar para los cortos, es un mercado bullish aunque no lo parezca, las malas noticias por fundamentales a corto plazo tal vez se dejen notar a partir del lunes, pero no antes y tampoco creo que acaben repercutiendo mucho en el mercado.




Hola a tod@s...hace días que os lo pero me he mantenido fuera de la arena
Una breve consulta: cómo ven a Citigroup...vengo aguantando mis acciones desde hace ya un tiempillo y veo que han habido interesantes movimientos en
otros valores (gracias DP por el listado de pharmas que pusistes hoy)...bueno...cómo la ven a Citi? :


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Citi, me saldría si toca de nuevo los 4.00USD, pero depende de tu precio de compra, yo vendí las ultimas a 3.82USD con ligeras perdidas.


----------



## evidente (28 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Citi, me saldría si toca de nuevo los 4.00USD, pero depende de tu precio de compra, yo vendí las ultimas a 3.82USD con ligeras perdidas.



las compré a 3,95...si tocan 4.00 las vendo cagando leches!!


----------



## donpepito (28 May 2009)

Oppsss... yo tenia puesto un precio de venta en 3.95usd y lo cambie al momento que vi tocar los 4.82usd... + vale salirse a tiempo.

Aunque ... creo recordar que toco los 4.14USD ese mismo día... te hablo de 3 semanas aprox.


----------



## evidente (28 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Oppsss... yo tenia puesto un precio de venta en 3.95usd y lo cambie al momento que vi tocar los 4.82usd... + vale salirse a tiempo.
> 
> Aunque ... creo recordar que toco los 4.14USD ese mismo día... te hablo de 3 semanas aprox.



sip...tanteó por segunda vez los 4,xx hace aprox 3 semanas...cruzo los dedos hasta de los pies para que llegue a 4 de nuevo y pronto


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 May 2009)

8400 de cierre...
Mañana hay partido! Mañana tendremos que estar bien despiertos con los cortos/largos no nos la metan doblada 

Tonuel certifica Acciona no vayamos a perder las buenas costumbres!


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

Uyuyui.... os voy a dar una razón para que penseis bien lo que hacer.... por lo menos hasta que abran los green-gos ...


Mañana: Plaza NYSE
Hora: a partir de las 2.30 Hora Española

*PIB USA*





preparados para el peor PIB de la historia::


----------



## Condor (28 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Uyuyui.... os voy a dar una razón para que penseis bien lo que hacer.... por lo menos hasta que abran los green-gos ...
> 
> 
> Mañana: Plaza NYSE
> ...



Si eso es así, esto:_Cierre positivo en wall Street: el Dow Jones sube un 1,25%_, con que se come?: 

Ahh, ya lo veo, gacelas (venados y otros bichos de uña (ungulados)) dentro. Tampoco está mal estar dentro con el caballo herrado con el casquillo al revés, para que los busquen por un lado cuando por el otro se fué.


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

ya pero nosotros somos simples cascarillas en el océano de dinero que ha inundado toda la economía, por lo que si quieren que subamos subiremos

Hoy tuvimos un volúmen inferior a la media, y similar al de ayer con un patrón muy parecido, donde procurar ir empapelando a la quién se meta largo para que dure el rally, el tema es ir ganando tiempo dia-a-dia es cada vez más dificil sostener el rally. Creo que va a haber oportunidades para todos, por lo que yo me iría preparando para hacer un poco de ski mañana.

Por cierto, GM la van a retirar del DOW, por lo que la que entre .... hará subir el índice, habrá que ver cuando pasa.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Uyuyui.... os voy a dar una razón para que penseis bien lo que hacer.... por lo menos hasta que abran los green-gos ...
> 
> 
> Mañana: Plaza NYSE
> ...



Que dato previsto se maneja?
Para luego que nos vacilen con el mejor de lo previsto, peor de lo previsto


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

*Pib*



Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Que dato previsto se maneja?
> Para luego que nos vacilen con el mejor de lo previsto, peor de lo previsto



Esto es lo que sé, lo mejor es lo del rango .... algo así como un 1X2 en una quiniela jiji

Previo Estimado Rango Estimado
Real GDP - Q/Q change - SAAR -6.1 % -5.5 % -6.4 % to -5.1 %
GDP price index - Q/Q change - SAAR	2.9 %	2.9 % 2.8 % to 2.9 %













Edito al parecer es la revisión del PIB del 1T, es decir del adelantado. Qué curioso pese a todos los malos datos que salen la gente está muy alcista, no si al final se van a creer lo de los botes verdes. De primeras habrá que ver si mañana abrimos al alza y el sentimiento general del mercado dependiendo de esto podría ser un día para largos a la espera del Lunes con la quiebra official de GM.


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Uyuyui.... os voy a dar una razón para que penseis bien lo que hacer.... por lo menos hasta que abran los green-gos ...
> 
> 
> Mañana: Plaza NYSE
> ...



Espero que mañana venga con algún arma de verdad porque esa es de juguete... no me extraña que hoy los americanos nos dieran pal pelo en mi ausencia... :o



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Espero que mañana venga con algún arma de verdad porque esa es de juguete... no me extraña que hoy los americanos nos dieran pal pelo en mi ausencia... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



pues no sé Jefe, veo a la gente muy lateral-alcista ... yo estoy intentando meter miedo pero ya sabe usted como son las gacelas


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> pues no sé Jefe, veo a la gente muy lateral-alcista ... yo estoy intentando meter miedo pero ya sabe usted como son las gacelas




A las gacelas no hay que meterles miedo... hay que incitarlas a entrar... y luego... 


*ZAS... * :



los ahorros de toda su vida se han reducido al 20%... 




Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (28 May 2009)

me he abierto una botella de enate, me la he tomado hasta la mitad

luego estoy tomandome mi segundo gintonics, con ginebra "london gin" con pepino y pomelo rojo, en copa balón. IMPRESIONANTE. 


y me lo estoy pasando como nunca leyendo el hilo

PD: tb es verdad que soy un poco cobarde y todavía no me he metido en bolsa, estoy esperando el tiempo para los osos, que lo veo todo muy lateral


----------



## rosonero (28 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A las gacelas no hay que meterles miedo... hay que incitarlas a entrar... y luego...
> 
> *ZAS... * :
> 
> ...



Cuidado con las gacelas, a lo mejor son búfalos !!!!!!!!!!  -------------- Bromas a parte, impresionante vídeo.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LU8DDYz68kM&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LU8DDYz68kM&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (28 May 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> me he abierto una botella de enate, me la he tomado hasta la mitad
> 
> luego estoy tomandome mi segundo gintonics, con ginebra "london gin" con pepino y pomelo rojo, en copa balón. IMPRESIONANTE.
> 
> ...



os lo decia por si no sabeis que hacer con tanto dinero

que este es un hilo de ricos


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Cuidado con las gacelas, a lo mejor son búfalos !!!!!!!!!!




Me parece que no sabe usted con quien se juega los cuartos... :







*
lugartenientes de tonuel*









*y el gran tonuel...*


Saludos :


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 May 2009)

roubini hadicho que esto está hecho:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...says-u-s-economy-may-dip-again-next-year.html




blackholesun dijo:


> me he abierto una botella de enate, me la he tomado hasta la mitad
> 
> luego estoy tomandome mi segundo gintonics, con ginebra "london gin" con pepino y pomelo rojo, en copa balón. IMPRESIONANTE.
> 
> ...




enate qué mas?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (29 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> roubini hadicho que esto está hecho:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...says-u-s-economy-may-dip-again-next-year.html
> 
> 
> ...



crianza 2004


8,5 euros la botella

y me ha gustado mas que mi viña tondonia que costaba 20 euros


impresionante, nunca habia probado este vino, habia probado somontanos, pero nunca este, me he quedado helado

que bueno está, y no soy entendido ehhhhh


IMPRESIONANTE

pero todo se queda corto ante la london gin, no hace falta ni que te guste la ginebra


la proxima me pillo la l´ving

esa ginebra me hará ser mejor persona


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> crianza 2004, somontanos, london gin...



Pues si..., cuando lleves 3 o 4 bricks te dará igual uno que otro... :o










Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues si..., cuando lleves 3 o 4 bricks te dará igual uno que otro... :o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajajaja miticos los ladrillos de don simon .... que recuerdos 


Leeros los comantarios de la noticia de la quiebra de GM de elconomista... vaua fauna friki y ludopata,tonuel trollealos....

Los acreedores de GM aceptan una nueva oferta de canje de deuda por acciones - 1285061 - 28/05/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 May 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> crianza 2004
> 
> 
> 8,5 euros la botella
> ...





le recomiendo un par:

Rioja tienda, Vinos de Rioja, Crianza, Reserva y Gran Reserva.

Rioja tienda, Vinos de Rioja, Crianza, Reserva y Gran Reserva.

Banda Azul, Monte Haro y Clos Reserva consiguen Medallas de Oro en la Berliner WineTrophy 2009 el de la derecha Monte Haro


Le he dicho baratos, vamos, pero que los busque, que los encontrará mas baratos en los supers


Ahora, los mejores del mundo son estos, de los que he catado:

http://www.vinissimus.com/es/vinos/tinto/detalle_vino.html?id_vino=rga95gn es caro, 97 pavos aqui
http://www.vinissimus.com/es/vinos/tinto/detalle_vino.html?id_vino=rgan02r y este 40 euros

pero es que son la polla


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (29 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues si..., cuando lleves 3 o 4 bricks te dará igual uno que otro... :o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no no

ya me retiro


dos gintonics, y tres copas de vino, y ya estoy borracho (me ha dado por escribir mira el hilo)


la web de vinisimuss, es brutal, pocas como esas, pero tengo mi bodeguita


me piro que mañana me parece que me toca currar


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (29 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> le recomiendo un par:
> 
> Rioja tienda, Vinos de Rioja, Crianza, Reserva y Gran Reserva.
> 
> ...



gracias ...................


----------



## carvil (29 May 2009)

Buenos dias

Nikkei: 9504  +52.85 +0.56% 


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2009)

SAN a 7,60€ en preapertura... 

Súbanse al concorde que está apuntito de salir, sólo tienen 15 minutos hasta que cierren las puertas... :




Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (29 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> SAN a 7,56€ en preapertura...



Debiste haber comprado ayer, hamijo.
El tito Botín nunca defrauda...

Edito: futuros USA en verde.


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Debiste haber comprado ayer, hamijo.
> El tito Botín nunca defrauda...
> 
> Edito: futuros USA en verde.



Ahora 7,60... estoy pensano en meterle otra andanada al botas... :



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (29 May 2009)

Speculo... Acciona te llama...


----------



## Mulder (29 May 2009)

A los buenos dias!

Fuera de FER en 24.10 desde 23.91, como ya dije anteriormente si pasados 3 días no llegaba al objetivo me salía allí donde estuviera, me salgo con un pequeño beneficio.

Mantengo ACS y BKT, creo que las ACS si no se disparan hoy lo harán a partir de la semana que viene.

El mercado, como ya ven esta fuertemente alcista, hemos superado resistencias y ahora corregimos un poco, pero seguiremos subiendo muy fuerte entre hoy y el lunes. Tal vez a partir del martes ya nos moderemos un poco.

Creo que el principio de junio será alcista aunque acabaremos bajando, tenemos que hacer un buen máximo antes de corregir.


----------



## rosonero (29 May 2009)

Buenos días a la forería.

Esto va viento en popa!!!! FERR e IBERIA, ya, con jugosas plusvalías. Y ACCIONA disparada, a ver si Speculo nos ilumina aunque estoy sin liquidez puedo hacerla rápido. 

¿Visitaremos los 2500 del Eurostoxx?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenos días a la forería.
> 
> Esto va viento en popa!!!! FERR e IBERIA, ya, con jugosas plusvalías. Y ACCIONA disparada, a ver si Speculo nos ilumina aunque estoy sin liquidez puedo hacerla rápido.
> 
> ¿Visitaremos los 2500 del Eurostoxx?



Espero que no, jaja tengo el Stop en 2511... 

Corto en ABENGOA... buenos días...

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (29 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Esto va viento en popa!!!!



Increible, hoy se mueven hasta las MAPFRE...


----------



## pepon26 (29 May 2009)

Another good day in Paradise.


----------



## rosonero (29 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Increible, hoy se mueven hasta las MAPFRE...



La madre que las parió. Hoy que estoy en Iberia si que se mueven :

Y ahora nos vamos pa'tras : Un poquito de por favor !!!!!! Que así no hay quien trabaje.


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Espero que no, jaja tengo el Stop en 2511...
> 
> Corto en ABENGOA... buenos días...
> 
> Saludos...



Buenos dias...

Le veo con ganas hoy... ya sabe usted que...


*NO PASARÁN...*



Saludos :


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Another good day in Paradise.



*Te vas a cagar en el paradise y en los 11000... toma pepino... *:











Saludos


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

Buenos días.


PARÍS --El grupo alimentario francés Danone SA (BN.FR) anunció el viernes el lanzamiento de una ampliación de capital por algo más de EUR3.000 millones con el objetivo principal de reducir su deuda. 

Este aumento de capital, previsto para un capital bruto de EUR3.048 millones, se llevará a cabo entre el 1 y el 12 de junio con derecho preferencial de suscripción para los actuales accionistas, explicó Danone en un comunicado. 

En concreto, esos accionistas podrán suscribir de forma preferencial cuatro nuevos títulos por cada 17 que tengan actualmente. 

El precio de esas acciones será de EUR24,73 euros, lo que significa una rebaja del 31,4% respecto a la cotización de cierre de la empresa el jueves. 

Está programada la entrega de esos nuevos títulos el 25 de junio, que será el primer día en que se negocien en los mercados de valores Euronext París y Six Swiss Exchange, donde estarán asimiladas a las acciones ya existentes de Danone. 

Entre los actuales accionistas, el fondo de inversión Eurazeo (RF.FR) ha manifestado su intención de suscribir, mientras que Sofina (SOF.BT) y Predica han señalado que lo harán a altura de sus respectivas participaciones. 

Danone subrayó que la operación está en totalidad -al margen de los compromisos de Sofina y Predica- garantizada por un consorcio bancario en el que participan Calyon, JP Morgan Chase Co. (JPM), BNP Paribas (BNP.FR), Citigroup Inc. (C), Lazard-Natixis, Société Générale Corporate & Investment Banking (GLE.FR), ABN Amro (ABN.YY), Banco Santander (STD), Barclays Plc. (BARC.LN) y HSBC Holdings Plc. (HBC). 
Página web: www.danone.com


----------



## rosonero (29 May 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Another good day in Paradise.



Hombre Pepon !!!!!!!! Cuanto tiempo !!!!!!! Necesitábamos al rey de los alcistas para contrarestar a toda esta tropa de cortistas antipatriotas.

Dinos, ¿como ves el panorama? Lo del PIB USA esta tarde y demás.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 May 2009)

¿Alguien en ARCELOR?


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Hombre Pepon !!!!!!!! Cuanto tiempo !!!!!!! Necesitábamos al rey de los alcistas para contrarestar a toda esta tropa de cortistas antipatriotas.
> 
> Dinos, ¿como ves el panorama? Lo del PIB USA esta tarde y demás.





Está soltando papelón a incautos como usted... no le presione... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (29 May 2009)

Buenos días. Más de lo mismo. 

ANA sigue respetando todos los aspectos gráficos que ya pusimos ayer por aquí.
Tiene un soporte en 93,75 que respeta agradablemente y uno algo más serio sobre los 92,88. Yo limitaría pérdidas a corto sobre este último precio. Si se es un inversor más tranquilo, podrían aguantarse hasta los 88, más o menos, pero yo es que limito pérdidas al 2%-3% y a otra cosa. 

Si se mantiene sobre los 95,00 96,00 yo la veo para entrada clara hasta los 99,00-100,00 como primer objetivo y hasta los 107,00 como segundo, a unos días más adelante.

Como no voy a poder estar demasiado atento, voy a poner un precio en 95,00 y si salta, estoy dentro. Creo que irá a cerrar el hueco de esta mañana, así que supongo que entrará la orden sin problemas.

Sólo un "pero". Hoy el valor lo están moviendo los pequeñines, como casi todo el Ibex. Cuidado con estos movimientos, porque son muy falsos.


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Sólo un "pero". *Hoy el valor lo están moviendo los pequeñines*, como casi todo el Ibex. Cuidado con estos movimientos, porque son muy falsos.



Dígalo claramente...


*son tiernas gacelas que corretean por la pradera...*



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

Tonuel.. esta semana es totalmente alcista, no te compliques... e incluso adelantaria que el lunes, NO nos vamos a estrellar con la BC de GM.

La máquina de hacer dinero está con el rodaje hecho.... solo podemos subir!


----------



## Speculo (29 May 2009)

Una cosa más: Ojito con el nivel de 9.554 de Ibex, que ya ha rebotado ahí dos veces y es resistencia importante. Se pueden ensayar unos cortos contra este límite con objetivo cercano al hueco. Son unos puntejos a arañar con ciertas garantías, que es lo único que se puede hacer con este mercado de caca que tenemos últimamente.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 May 2009)

Tonuel, te recomiendo que cambies la firma de tu foto y pongas la que colgo ayer Mulder... el torero pillado...

O QUE TE UNAS A NOSOTROS.

Ve hacia la luz... Caroline...


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel.. esta semana es totalmente alcista, no te compliques... e incluso adelantaria que el lunes, NO nos vamos a estrellar con la BC de GM.
> 
> La máquina de hacer dinero está con el rodaje hecho.... solo podemos subir!












Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (29 May 2009)

Pues a mi se me olvidaba que ando largo en Unilever, ayer cerró bajado fuerte, pero hoy ha subido en apertura tanto que ya le saco un pico, menudos vaivenes, parecen propios de mercado USA, pero al menos son mejores que los puyazos habituales de los valores del Ibex.

Esa cuenta de R4 no tardaré mucho en tenerla.


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tonuel, te recomiendo que cambies la firma de tu foto y pongas la que colgo ayer Mulder... el torero pillado...
> 
> O QUE TE UNAS A NOSOTROS.
> 
> Ve hacia la luz... Caroline...



Igual me pongo una parecida a ésta:










Lo que veo por aquí es mucha indecisión... mucha gacela que no sabe en que dirección sopla el viento... :




Saludos


----------



## rosonero (29 May 2009)

Ya les he puesto precio a mis FER, 24.29, a ver si en la próxima oleada se me las llevan. (entrada 500 x 23.94) Váaaaaaaaaaaaaaamonos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (29 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Igual me pongo una parecida a ésta:



Cuidado... no aprietes mucho...


----------



## rosonero (29 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Ya les he puesto precio a mis FER, 24.29, a ver si en la próxima oleada se me las llevan. (entrada 500 x 23.94) Váaaaaaaaaaaaaaamonos!!!!!!!!!



Joer, sí antes lo pongo antes se las llevan, me ha pasado por encima hasta 24.36.


----------



## carvil (29 May 2009)

Yo tengo una intuición mirando las gráficas y esos giros tan bruscos presiento que los "big boys" que han estado en este rally se estan saliendo, eso sí muy ordenadamente... sólamente hay fuerte volúmen cuando se baja y siempre hasta algún soporte importante..... ahí dejan el mando a las gacelas que al ver que no baja, compran hasta la primera resistencia fuerte... bueno todo esto es una *intuición* :



Salu2


----------



## pecata minuta (29 May 2009)

Que minuto más largo el del backup...

DP, ¿qué opinas de La Seda? Es que lo veo tan... chicharril


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 May 2009)

ya solo quedan 300 puntos y 6-7 dias habiles para conseguirlos


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

Hola,

Siempre la he dejado pasar... no me gustan los chicharros hispanos de menos de 0,50€ ... eso si.... hay negociado.

Las asocio a DOGI, JAZ.... antes hubiese metido capital en SLR, AHORA ESTÁ MUY ARRIBA.


----------



## Gamu (29 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel.. esta semana es totalmente alcista, no te compliques... e incluso adelantaria que el lunes, NO nos vamos a estrellar con la BC de GM.
> 
> La máquina de hacer dinero está con el rodaje hecho.... solo podemos subir!



que yo sepa los únicos que imprimen son los americanos (por desgracia para españa)

En europa el BCE ha dicho que imprimirá un máximo de 60000 millones, lo cual es una miseria comparado con los trillones de dolares que está imprimiendo la FED. 

Los alemanes y franceses han decidido que es mejor soportar algunos impagos por parte de sus acreedores, que devaluar el euro mediante la inflación. Ha sido una decisión política que el BCE ha apoyado porque su mandato es precisamente controlar la inflación. 

Eso no es bueno para la bolsa española, teoricamente nos aboca a un periodo de deflación profunda y paro prolongado, pero sí es bueno para la bolsa europea que recibirá muchos miles de millones de inversores internacionales que van a dejar de confiar en el dolar. En los paises fuertes de europa no tiene porque haber deflación, porque podrán mantener más o menos su nivel de consumo al no estar sobre endeudados, España esta sobreendeudada, asi que dos piedras para nosotros: los beneficios de nuestras empresas bajarán

En resumen, no tengo ni puta idea de si la bolsa española va a subir o bajar, dependerá de si la inversión internacional atraida por la fortaleza del euro puede compensar la disminución de beneficios provocada por la deflación, pero para los que quieren especular lo mejor es ponerse corto en el dolar respecto del euro. Es lo que yo he hecho, y de momento no me va mal...


----------



## Mulder (29 May 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Yo tengo una intuición mirando las gráficas y esos giros tan bruscos presiento que los "big boys" que han estado en este rally se estan saliendo, eso sí muy ordenadamente... sólamente hay fuerte volúmen cuando se baja y siempre hasta algún soporte importante..... ahí dejan el mando a las gacelas que al ver que no baja, compran hasta la primera resistencia fuerte... bueno todo esto es una *intuición* :



Eso tiene una explicación muy sencilla, se sube en horas de poco volumen y se baja en horas de mucho, sin embargo las subidas superan a las bajadas en precio. Eso hace que al final subamos y el volumen sea correcto, aunque nos lo disimulan muy bien.

Estos leoncios se las saben todas.


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

Que alguien le lleve + cafe al cuidador de ACS... necesitamos volatilidad.


----------



## Gamu (29 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso tiene una explicación muy sencilla, se sube en horas de poco volumen y se baja en horas de mucho, sin embargo las subidas superan a las bajadas en precio. Eso hace que al final subamos y el volumen sea correcto, aunque nos lo disimulan muy bien.
> 
> Estos leoncios se las saben todas.



esta crisis va a suponer el fin de la bolsa. Es la primera vez que estos tejemanejes se hacen publicos, y cuando nos vayamos de nuevo a los infiernos mucha gente va a cabrearse y mucho. Terreno abonado para el populismo al mas puro estilo Chavez de Venezuela.


----------



## carvil (29 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso tiene una explicación muy sencilla, se sube en horas de poco volumen y se baja en horas de mucho, sin embargo las subidas superan a las bajadas en precio. Eso hace que al final subamos y el volumen sea correcto, aunque nos lo disimulan muy bien.
> 
> Estos leoncios se las saben todas.




Cual es tu opinión sobre mi "intuición"

Conste que voy largo en el BBVA desde 8.51 y para hoy espero subidas... pero esto es lo que pienso del mercado


Salu2


----------



## Speculo (29 May 2009)

*Interesante gráfico del Stoxx 50*

Gráfico muy interesante del contado del Stoxx50





Lo que marcan las líneas discontinuas es una pauta terminal en el índice con un mínimo en el día de ayer. Los máximos a alcanzar por el índice estarían entre la línea tres y la cinco.
Para confirmarse no habría de sobrepasarse el nivel de los 2.530 . La línea cuatro se tiene que perforar en menos tiempo del que se tarde en formar la quinta onda.

Los niveles en el Ibex podrían ser los 9.650 .

Hoy puede ser un día fantástico para apostar por los cortos, justo antes del cierre, si se marcan unos máximos como los que indica el gráfico.


Sigo esperando a las ANA...


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 May 2009)

oyen eso? BRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Mulder (29 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> esta crisis va a suponer el fin de la bolsa. Es la primera vez que estos tejemanejes se hacen publicos, y cuando nos vayamos de nuevo a los infiernos mucha gente va a cabrearse y mucho. Terreno abonado para el populismo al mas puro estilo Chavez de Venezuela.



¿Podrías explicarte mejor?

¿de que tejemanejes hablas?

Decir que esta crisis supondrá el final de la bolsa demuestra una incultura histórica grandísima ¿sabes que ya existían mercados cotizados en la edad media? ¿incluso de futuros?

En fin, lo mismo que el cuento de la hiperinflación.


----------



## Mulder (29 May 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Cual es tu opinión sobre mi "intuición"
> 
> Conste que voy largo en el BBVA desde 8.51 y para hoy espero subidas... pero esto es lo que pienso del mercado



Tu intuición no es errónea, pero creo que fallas en el timing, tendremos bajadas dentro de poco, pero no tocan ni esta semana ni la que viene.


----------



## Mulder (29 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Hoy puede ser un día fantástico para apostar por los cortos, justo antes del cierre, si se marcan unos máximos como los que indica el gráfico.



Pues a mi eso me parece una locura, estamos en plena efervescencia alcista justo *antes* del primer día del mes. Ten cuidado si te pones corto hoy.


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tu intuición no es errónea, pero creo que fallas en el timing, tendremos bajadas dentro de poco, pero no tocan ni esta semana ni la que viene.



La deuda a 10 años de EEUU ya paga más intereses que la alemana - 1286415 - 29/05/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es

BRRRRRR

cierto, tenemos que hacer un doble techo rapido en 9850 aprox a partir del 8J


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 May 2009)

Es gracioso Azkuna... éste gráfico se resuelve justo antes de las elecciones... 







Yo personalmente recomendaría ponerse corto en el stoxx en breves minutos... no creo que pasemos el 2500 así como así...

Saludos...


----------



## carvil (29 May 2009)

El timing lo desconozco todavía...... lo espero en el interesante gráfico que ha puesto Speculo que... sorprende como coincide con el SP


----------



## Gamu (29 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Podrías explicarte mejor?
> 
> ¿de que tejemanejes hablas?
> 
> ...



joder, tu mismo explicas como están masacrando a las gacelillas. 

La diferencia de esta crisis respecto a las demás, es que TODO acaba sabiendose. Los líderes dicen "nadie predijo esta crisis" pero luego resulta que si habian voces que la predijeron, y fueron acalladas. Pero al final se sabe... y queda muy muy feo. 

Mientras la gente tenga que comer, ningún problema. El "pan y circo" romano sigue funcionando. Pero tengo mis dudas de que en un futuro más o menos cercano vaya a haber pan para todos... y ahí puede acabar liandose muy parda. Resultará superfacil destrozar la bolsa tal y como la conocemos.


----------



## Mulder (29 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> La deuda a 10 años de EEUU ya paga más intereses que la alemana - 1286415 - 29/05/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es
> 
> BRRRRRR
> 
> cierto, tenemos que hacer un doble techo rapido en 9850 aprox a partir del 8J



Pues eso, hemos de hacer un máximo antes de caer.


----------



## Mulder (29 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> joder, tu mismo explicas como están masacrando a las gacelillas.
> 
> La diferencia de esta crisis respecto a las demás, es que TODO acaba sabiendose. Los líderes dicen "nadie predijo esta crisis" pero luego resulta que si habian voces que la predijeron, y fueron acalladas. Pero al final se sabe... y queda muy muy feo.
> 
> Mientras la gente tenga que comer, ningún problema. El "pan y circo" romano sigue funcionando. Pero tengo mis dudas de que en un futuro más o menos cercano vaya a haber pan para todos... y ahí puede acabar liandose muy parda. Resultará superfacil destrozar la bolsa tal y como la conocemos.



Te vuelvo a decir lo mismo que te dije antes: incultura histórica.

Todas las crisis del siglo XX (y las que llevamos del XXI) se predijeron con muchos años de antelación y los que lo hicieron también fueron 'acallados'.

Por ejemplo:

Nikolai Kondratiev - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Al gacelerío lo masacran todos los días por igual, subamos, bajemos o hagamos un lateral. La bolsa trata precisamente de eso.

Como comentaba este pasado viernes, la crisis será grave, pero que manía con que será el fin del mundo. Sobra mucho fatalismo. Las cosas no están bien, pero tampoco están tan rematadamente mal.

Si no, ya nos habríamos ido todos directamente al guano.


----------



## Gamu (29 May 2009)

que siiii

pero en ninguna de las crisis anteriores se creó la OPINIÓN PUBLICA de que se masacra a los ahorradores por todos los medios posibles. 

Esa es la diferencia: en esta crisis la información alternativa llega a muchisima gente. La información "oficial" no lo controla todo. 

Yo no opino que sea el fin del mundo, ¿o es que el fin de la bolsa tal y como funciona ahora sería el fin del mundo?


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Te vuelvo a decir lo mismo que te dije antes: incultura histórica.



Pues si... pienso lo mismo... :o



Lo importante es ver si se acaban el papelón ya... que me estoy aburriendo con tanto torete sin casta... :o




Saludos


----------



## Alexandros (29 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> joder, tu mismo explicas como están masacrando a las gacelillas.
> 
> La diferencia de esta crisis respecto a las demás, es que TODO acaba sabiendose. Los líderes dicen "nadie predijo esta crisis" pero luego resulta que si habian voces que la predijeron, y fueron acalladas. Pero al final se sabe... y queda muy muy feo.
> 
> Mientras la gente tenga que comer, ningún problema. El "pan y circo" romano sigue funcionando. Pero tengo mis dudas de que en un futuro más o menos cercano vaya a haber pan para todos... y ahí puede acabar liandose muy parda. Resultará superfacil destrozar la bolsa tal y como la conocemos.



Yo estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices. La bolsa es una maldita lavadora de dinero.

Y Mulder, hasta en los ultimos momentos de la desaparición de una civilización mucha gente creia que eso era imposible. Todos pensamos que nuestro sistema es _too big to fall_. ¡Pero si hasta Madoff estuvo supervisando el Nasdaq un tiempo!



_
"Estos son los días de nuestro gran lamento. Los *mercados* están sedientos . Una gran bajada infesta nuestros *indices*. El azote de la crisis nos aflije a su antojo. Dicen que esta lucha nos ha vuelto débiles. ¡Nos han hecho menos!, ¡dicen que no podríamos! Gran pueblo del estandarte del *dolar*, ¡yo digo que somos fuertes!, ¡somos un pueblo con un destino!, ¡destinados a ser los amos del tiempo!, ¡destinados a ser los más cercanos a los dioses!"_




<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O_99mcINufQ&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O_99mcINufQ&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​

Los rascacielos también perderán su esplendor como las majestuosas pirámides del imperio maya o la resplandeciente *Tenochtitlan* siglos después.


----------



## Speculo (29 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi eso me parece una locura, estamos en plena efervescencia alcista justo *antes* del primer día del mes. Ten cuidado si te pones corto hoy.



Como muy bien sabes, las pautas terminales nunca acaban en bajadas. 
La fase de agotamiento se verá culminada si se cumple lo que muestra el gráfico. Y se dará entre hoy y el lunes. 

No he dicho que me vaya a poner corto hoy. He dicho que si hoy se alcanzan esos niveles del gráfico, será un día fantástico para apostar por los cortos. Yo lo voy a hacer porque el ratio pérdida/beneficio me va bien. El resto que haga lo que quiera. Como si se quieren poner a hacer el pino.


----------



## Gamu (29 May 2009)

una pregunta tonta. El lunes la bolsa abre? Es que para mi es festivo y no tengo ni idea de si abre o no...

Una segunda pregunta: como veis comprar grifols para cobrar el dividendo el martes? Los últimos dias ha corregido "algo" y supuestamente es una empresa anticiclica que resistiría si nos vamos al guano...


----------



## Mulder (29 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> que siiii
> 
> pero en ninguna de las crisis anteriores se creó la OPINIÓN PUBLICA de que se masacra a los ahorradores por todos los medios posibles.
> 
> ...



En la Edad Media habían ferias, donde todos los agricultores de las comarcas del alrededor iban a una localidad bastante poblada para comprar y vender ganado, grano, etc. En esas ferias imperaba la ley de la oferta y la demanda aunque el mercado no estuviera tan centralizado ni fuera electrónico como lo es hoy la bolsa.

También hoy en día puedes ir a una lonja, allí se subasta fruta, verdura, carne, pescado, etc. que los tenderos venden en los mercados, la lonja no es más que un mercado centralizado de compra/venta y también existen desde la Edad Media.

Pero en el fondo es lo mismo que ahora compra/venta de mercancías cotizadas, futuros sobre materias primas, participaciones de capital en empresas, compra/venta de deuda institucional o de empresas, etc. Solo que ahora es muchísimo más sofisticado pero ¿es todo esto lo que se va a acabar? ¿seguro?

Pues yo creo que no.


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 May 2009)

::
estas sugeriendo que hagamos acopio de viveres?


----------



## Speculo (29 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> que siiii
> 
> pero en ninguna de las crisis anteriores se creó la OPINIÓN PUBLICA de que se masacra a los ahorradores por todos los medios posibles.
> 
> ...



Yo que tú seguiría soñando. Total, es gratis... 

Desde que yo tengo uso de razón, todo el mundo ha visto la bolsa como un lugar donde a la mínima de cambio va a venir un tiburón que te va a robar el dinero. Ahora no es distinto, así que no entiendo tu argumento.
No te lo tomes a mal, pero es probable que tengas un problema de incredulidad manifiesta. 
Crees en un escenario donde una serie de gentes minúsculas que han perdido dinero en la bolsa, se van a levantar contra otras gentes minúsculas que sí ganan con sus inversiones y, lo que es peor, contra montañas mayúsculas de instituciones que roban dinero a diario. No te lo crees ni tú.

El problema de la bolsa no es que te roben, es la codicia. La codicia hace que la gente arriesgue todos sus ahorros aún a sabiendas de que va a salir perdiendo la mayor parte de las veces. Pero la promesa de un beneficio abismal hace que el ciudadano que mete su pasta en un sitio desconocido lo haga una y otra vez... A ver si ahora es la buena. Esto no va a cambiar nunca. Es inherente al ser humano el ser codicioso y si la bolsa desaparece, aparecerá otra cosa similar al día siguiente. La gente necesita que la roben. Lo piden a gritos a diario.


----------



## Alexandros (29 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En la Edad Media habían ferias, donde todos los agricultores de las comarcas del alrededor iban a una localidad bastante poblada para comprar y vender ganado, grano, etc. En esas ferias imperaba la ley de la oferta y la demanda aunque el mercado no estuviera tan centralizado ni fuera electrónico como lo es hoy la bolsa.
> 
> También hoy en día puedes ir a una lonja, allí se subasta fruta, verdura, carne, pescado, etc. que los tenderos venden en los mercados, la lonja no es más que un mercado centralizado de compra/venta y también existen desde la Edad Media.
> 
> ...



No creo que en la Edad Media existiera el concepto de apalancamiento tal y como lo conocemos ahora. Ni que se puediera ganar dinero cuando una asociación gremial estaba en crisis (ir a corto). Ni que se especulara a gran escala con materias primas que no existían. Ningún reino o señorio "empaquetaba" sus deudas y las convertía en activo.

Todo esto es una locura.

La especulación siempre ha existido. La diferencia es que ahora se especula con humo, con deuda a 30 años y con una moneda que solo se respalda con ella misma.

El trabajo y el esfuerzo crean la verdadera riqueza, verdadera prosperidad con respaldo físico (cosechas, oro, madera, hierro). Los edge founds y todas esas porquerías que están reportando obscenas plusvalías a entes invisbles no son más que herramientas perversas para ganar dinero a corto plazo sin que importe el mañana.

Menuda mentira.


----------



## Gamu (29 May 2009)

En resumen: según vosotros la gente busca un sitio donde le roben el dinero debido a la ludopatia generalizada. Y precisamente por eso nadie se va a quejar: ya saben que les van a robar.

Pues yo veo gente que invierte sus ahorros de buena fé. Veo gacelillas sueltas por el campo que no saben que hay osos, leones, tiburones y demás, esperando arrebatarles sus ahorros.

Quizá tengais razón, y la gente se deje robar silenciosa y sumisamente. Yo, ingenuo de mí, pense que hasta ahora se habían dejado porque no se daban cuenta de que era un robo en toda regla, y que darse cuenta iba a suponer una diferencia. Quizá haya leido demasiado a Maquiavelo cuando decía que el robo es algo que nunca se puede perdonar, y que por eso era preferible matar a tus adversarios antes que robarles.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 May 2009)

Cerrado corto de Repsol grrrrr


----------



## rosonero (29 May 2009)

Que esto va irse al _peo_ (entiéndase depresión) cuando se levanten algunas alfombras, estamos casi todos de acuerdo, pero de aquí a que haya una revolución, revuelta, o como se le quiera llamar,va un abismo.
Los medios de comunicación de masas poco van ayudar a animar a las masas a quejarse y menos a revolucionarse, nos queda internet pero su alcance y credibilidad son menores para el común de los mortales.

No creo que unas miles de gacelas pilladas vayan a hacer lo que no hacen 4 o 5 millones de parados.


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2009)

En España se van a repartir hostias como panes... y les aseguro que estaré allí para verlo... 




Pero mientras tanto los cortitos al botas irán haciendo su camino... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (29 May 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> No creo que en la Edad Media existiera el concepto de apalancamiento tal y como lo conocemos ahora. Ni que se puediera ganar dinero cuando una asociación gremial estaba en crisis (ir a corto). Ni que se especulara a gran escala con materias primas que no existían. Ningún reino o señorio "empaquetaba" sus deudas y las convertía en activo.
> 
> Todo esto es una locura.
> 
> ...



Perdone, creí que hablabamos de bolsa, no de artilugios financieros exóticos 

¿cuantos años/décadas/centurias hace que para pagar una casa se da una señal y luego se paga el resto en mensualidades?

El concepto de apalancamiento no es tan extraño como parece, otra cosa es la peligrosa sofisticación a la que hemos llegado, pero aun así no creo que eso acabe con las bolsas.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 May 2009)

Hola a todos, espero que esten teniendo un buen día.

Hago una pregunta abierta, sobre cuando creen ustedes que empezaremos a caer, y desde que altura, en sp500 y ibex35.

Saludos de nuevo.

PD: Siempre, invariablemente, generación tras generación, se intenta culpar al mercado de las crisis existentes, y al capitalismo de la expolación de la ciudadania.

Lo cierto, es que en cuaoquier circunstancia de la historia, siempre los movimientos migratorios han sido de paises con "menos" libertad empresarial, y a paises con más libertad empresarial. El mercado, no es un invento del capitalismo, es un invento de la civilación, que le permitió, y le permite, abandonaar una economía de subsistencia, por una con mayores tejidos productivos, y especializada.

Saludos de nuevo


----------



## carvil (29 May 2009)

BAC y C subiendo en PM 0.88% y 1.91% respectivamente


Salu2


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 May 2009)

carvil dijo:


> BAC y C subiendo en PM 0.88% y 1.91% respectivamente
> 
> 
> Salu2



Hoy lo bueno es seguir a GM.


----------



## carvil (29 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hoy lo bueno es seguir a GM.




Ahora cotiza a 1.17


salu2


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

Mulder te dejo con las ACS... me he salido a 37,19€ (2000acs) son unas buenas plusv -repetidas- con la misma cot, en un par de días, desde 36,60€ -2000acs- 3000-acs-

Si tocan los 37,80€ lo celebraré del mismo modo.


----------



## Berebere (29 May 2009)

Con casi 1500 páginas creo que va siendo hora de abrir el hilo:
¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35? II

Ya es difícil seguirlo y de paso se corrige la ausencia del acento en el título y el incorrecto uso de mayúsculas y minúsculas.


----------



## chameleon (29 May 2009)

cuando caiga la primera entidad mediana, la más grande de las suyas, se les van a poner de corbata a los compradores de preferidas


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 May 2009)

Caeremos desde 9850 y mas o menos el mismo dia que el año pasado... si alguien tan amable pone las 2 graficas de nuevo...

por cierto: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...an-de-que-no-se-produjera-una-desbandada.html


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

BTO... ha hecho una nueva pillada... por ahí lo comentan.


http://www.eleconomista.es/mercados...o-da-un-interes-justo-en-sus-preferentes.html


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

Hoy RT4, no ha negociado mucho el valor ACS, ahí están las 2000acs de DP HF vendidas:


<table id="mo_16" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="532" height="213"><tbody><tr height="63"><td id="mm_17" valign="top" width="532" height="63"><table id="mo_17"><tbody><tr><td class="LEFT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Descripción</td> <td class="RIGHT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Titulos Compra</td> <td class="RIGHT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Titulos Venta</td> <td class="RIGHT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">DIferencia C/V</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">DBS MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">39.551</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">5.541</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">34.010</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">WRG MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">34.112</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">45</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">34.067</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BRC MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">31.881</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">21.171</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">10.710</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BYM MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">23.933</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">16.295</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">7.638</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">SGE VL </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">16.648</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">14.699</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.949</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">ACF MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">11.580</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">11.580</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BCY MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">6.650</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">16.683</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-10.033</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">MLC MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">6.324</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">10.953</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-4.629</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">CMD MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">4.451</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">41</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">4.410</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">INT VL </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">3.770</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">13.553</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-9.783</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BSN BI </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">3.531</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">6.400</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-2.869</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">SGV BA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">3.148</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">11.405</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-8.257</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">AUR BA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">2.991</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">2.991</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">MVR MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">2.772</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">6.388</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-3.616</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BBVA BI </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">2.598</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">4.936</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-2.338</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">AUR MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.617</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.500</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">117</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">ADP BA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.170</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.170</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">EDL BA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.000</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.000</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">LNK BA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.000</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.000</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">FBK MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.000</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.000</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">MOR MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">798</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">5.920</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-5.122</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">SFT MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">750</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">750</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BSN MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">516</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">516</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BIC MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">505</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">500</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">SGV MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">427</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">40.881</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-40.454</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BTO MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">167</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">167</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">CAI BA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">161</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">105</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">56</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">RT4 MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">134</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">*2.000*</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-1.866</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BIN MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">IBS BA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">50</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-50</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">CAI VL </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">49</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-49</td> </tr> <tr>  <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">IBS VA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.071</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-1.071</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">MBC MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">17.156</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-17.156</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BBVA VL </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">558</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-558</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">INT MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">100</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-100</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BBVA MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">25</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-25</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr height="44"> <td id="mm_18" class="VC5_IMAGE_BORDER_BOTTOM" valign="top" width="532" height="44">
</td> </tr> <tr align="center" valign="top" height="10"> <td id="mm_19" align="center" valign="top" width="532" height="10">
</td> </tr> <tr height="91"> <td id="mm_20" valign="top" width="532" height="91"><table id="mo_20" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="532" height="91"> <tbody><tr align="center" valign="top" height="91"> <td id="mm_21" align="center" valign="top" width="200" height="91">
</td> <td id="mm_22" valign="top" width="329" height="91"><table id="mo_22"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Titulos Acumulados:</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">203.186</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy RT4, no ha negociado mucho el valor ACS, ahí están las 2000acs de DP HF vendidas



En el ibex los únicos que siguen metiendo pasta son cuatro ignorantes... :o




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

Hay que hacer operaciones rápidas... por si hay que salir en un POP DOWN!

ACS, te dá plusv seguras.. solo tienes que seguirle el juego al que controla el botón.... 

Te pega una barrida de STOPs a díario... unas 3-4 veces te la envía a los 36,80€ o <<<<


----------



## rosonero (29 May 2009)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Vaya tostón de mañana !!!!!!!!


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay que hacer operaciones rápidas... por si hay que salir en un POP DOWN!
> 
> ACS, te dá plusv seguras.. solo tienes que seguirle el juego al que controla el botón....
> 
> Te pega una barrida de STOPs a díario... unas 3-4 veces te la envía a los 36,80€ o <<<<




Para eso ya está usted... yo sigo "dentro" paciente... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

Desde donde estas corto en SAN... 7,04€ o menos?

Es para ir encargando el sello.


----------



## rosonero (29 May 2009)

Atención! Loco Ivan de GAMESA hasta 16.50


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 May 2009)

Gamesa ardeeeeeeee


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

Opsss... que le ha pasado DE NUEVO A -NUESTRA ANA-???


----------



## rosonero (29 May 2009)

Y ACCIONA también dejándose un euro en minutos : ¿Qué pasa?

A todo esto el eurostoxx se mantiene


----------



## pecata minuta (29 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Y ACCIONA también dejándose un euro en minutos : ¿Qué pasa?



Mecagüen todo lo que se menea. Me acabo de conectar y me encuentro con este percal. Y yo con mi orden de venta a 97,15... incauta.

Lo de GAM, no sé, tenían junta de accionistas a las 12:00, igual han tomado alguna drástica decisión.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 May 2009)

Hay una parte en mi que me indica que esto tiene que caer, pero hay otra y pesa mucho, que el valor actual neto, (VAN), a tipos 0, es infinito. 

Esto es, la razón por la que no soy 100% bajista, es porque a tipos cero, la bolsa no tendría techo. Y acojona y mucho, a la hora de dar al botón de los cortos.

-.Como lo ven ustedes?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 May 2009)

Otro buen momento para ponerse corto en el Stoxx... 

Edito: Corto en Stoxx...


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

CVX es la que la ha liado en GAMESA,,, soltando +200.000acs


----------



## carvil (29 May 2009)

*Gamesa ha rebajado su previsión de ventas para este año a 3.000 megavatios, frente a horquilla anterior (entre 3.300 y 3.600 megavatios) por retrasos en los pedidos. Sus acciones, que subían más del 2% antes de este anuncio, ceden ahora un 1%.*


----------



## pecata minuta (29 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> CVX es la que la ha liado en GAMESA,,, soltando +200.000acs



¿Y en ACCIONA? Ya se deja más de -1%


----------



## Speculo (29 May 2009)

¿Qué ha pasado con ANA? Estaba por aquí para meter una orden a 95,00 y está ahora mismo a 93,00 .

Creo que está vendiéndolo todo CajaMadrid .

Estoy por entrar, pero no sé por qué ha caído o por qué ha vendido CMD.


----------



## Speculo (29 May 2009)

Se las cambian entre CMD y BYM .. A ver si me entero de algo. 
DonPepito, movimientos raros en el horizonte..


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 May 2009)

Iberdrola renovables tambien cae....Acciona,Gamesa...si los gordos venden es que saben algo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Hay una parte en mi que me indica que esto tiene que caer, pero hay otra y pesa mucho, que el valor actual neto, (VAN), a tipos 0, es infinito.
> 
> Esto es, la razón por la que no soy 100% bajista, es porque a tipos cero, la bolsa no tendría techo. Y acojona y mucho, a la hora de dar al botón de los cortos.
> 
> -.Como lo ven ustedes?



Ponte corto con un stop y a relajarse.... si sale bien te forras si sale mal pierdes lo que tú hayas decidido... 

Saludos...

PD: El paint.net va de lujo, zenkiu!!!


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Desde donde estas corto en SAN... 7,04€ o menos?
> 
> Es para ir encargando el sello.



De los sellos ya me preocupo yo gracias hamijo...

Estoy corto en los 6,75 y los 7,38... 


Los próximos que ponga deberian estar sobre los 8 euros más o menos... 




Saludos


----------



## rosonero (29 May 2009)

El Eurostoxx escalando pociones y el Ibex sin fuerza para seguirlo. Mau mau !!!

¿algo huele a podrido en Dinmarca?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 May 2009)

A acciona y Gamesa en cuanto recuperen racion de cortos del menda


----------



## Speculo (29 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Iberdrola renovables tambien cae....Acciona,Gamesa...si los gordos venden es que saben algo...



Es CajaMadrid en casi todas ...

ENDESA -7.700
INDRA "A" -7.848
VISCOFAN -9.620
ACCIONA -18.386
ENCE -20.000
ENAGAS -29.596
ZELTIA -34.299
GAMESA -99.838
AVANZIT,S.A. -157.626
IBE.RENOVABL -497.565
INM.COLONIAL -748.488


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

ANA, ha recuperado, me por unos segundos he sido tentado a comprar en 93,00€ .... con 1000acs.... mejor no toco nada.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Otro buen momento para ponerse corto en el Stoxx...
> 
> Edito: Corto en Stoxx...



Te sigo a cuasi ciegas. Todo al rojo, al menos por un ratillo.


----------



## carvil (29 May 2009)

*La CNMV ha suspendido la cotización de Gamesa. Poco antes de la decisión del regulador, el fabricante de aerogeneradoras había anunciado que rebajaba su previsión de ventas a 3.000 megavatios en 2009 por retrasos en los pedidos, frente a horquilla anterior (entre 3.300 y 3.600 megavatios). En el momento de la suspension, sus acciones caían un 2,83%, hasta 16,150 euros.*


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ponte corto con un stop y a relajarse.... si sale bien te forras si sale mal pierdes lo que tú hayas decidido...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: El paint.net va de lujo, zenkiu!!!



Gracias a ti artista.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Te sigo a cuasi ciegas. Todo al rojo, al menos por un ratillo.



Pon el stop por encima del 2504,5... yo personalmente lo tengo en 2511, pero no te fies nada, con las gráficas en la mano, el dato PIB USA tendría que salir malo, pero en ese instante habrá unos bandazos a lo bestia para saltar stops por arriba y por abajo...

A rezar... 

Saludos...

PD: Yo esta tarde gano dinero seguro!!!!! a las 17:15 tengo hora en hacienda para hacer la declaración...


----------



## Speculo (29 May 2009)

GAM suspendida de cotización.

[Ya lo ha puesto carvil más arriba]


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

Bajo que criterio pueden hacer esto......

http://www.reuters.com/article/marketsnews/idESLT7864220090529?rpc=444


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 May 2009)

Comentario de Cárpatos:

*Seguimos en una zona de marraneo pegados a las grandes resistencias de la directriz bajista mayor del futuro del eurostoxx, o las medias de 200 de este mismo o del mini S&P 500 o de otros tantos futuros.

Los compradores aplazan compras, mientras no se pasen esas resistencias, porque no tiene sentido comprar un poco por debajo de un nivel así, para eso mejor esperar que lo rompa, y los vendedores no se atreven a sacar la cabeza, porque llevamos mucho tiempo donde cualquier intento de abrir cortos, se salda con un palo tremendo en poco tiempo.
*
En el mundo de los gestores siempre se oye la misma frase, qué difícil está esto, y que poco claro todo. Y es la realidad. Un mercado muy difícil, donde muchísima gente quedó fuera del rebote, y ahora duda entre si entra no sea que se pierda el próximo nivel de subida, o si a ver si va a ser el último de Filipinas el que se meta aquí.

Un fiel reflejo de la situación es el estudio diario que seguimos de lo que hacen las instituciones, que me parece vital en estos tiempos, que marca neutralidad absoluta, con las compras y las ventas igualadas, cuando durante todo el rebote las compras predominaron y por mucho.

*Es muy importante permanecer neutral,* y actuar en función de lo que hagan estas manos fuertes y de lo que nos digan los gráficos, si caen las resistencias o si no lo hacen. Mientras tanto sólo cabe esperar.

Realmente interesante el estudio que publicó ayer Bespoke Inv. sobre el *enorme volumen de emisiones de nuevo papel que han salido al mercado en las últimas semanas.

Exactamente hablamos de 44.000 millones de dólares en lo que va de mayo. El volumen es tal que provocaría una dilución teórica del 0,56% de toda la capitalización de Wall Street que como saben es gigantesca, en concreto de 7,8 billones (de los nuestros) de dólares.
*
*La habilidad de las compañías para colocar sus papelitos de colores y encima en zona de máximos es impresionante, ya que el 78% de estos valores ahora mismo cotizan por encima del precio de colocación.* De media están subiendo el 4,1 % sobre el precio de colocación.

También ayer Bespoke publicaba el nivel de cortos en el S&P 500. *Un 7% de los valores está corto.* La bajada es muy importante respecto a los niveles que se llegaron a ver este año, y estamos hablando del menor nivel desde febrero de 2007. Atención a esta cifra.

*El cierre de cortos en el rebote ha sido masivo. El castigo a los que tomaron esa posición bastante abajo durísimo. Ahora el mercado está limpio de cortos... por ley de sentimiento contrario... bueno, cualquiera sabe, que esto está muy difícil, los datos son los que son y debemos tenerlos en cuenta.*

*Los cinco valores con más cortos son C, AIG, BAC, PFE y GE. Ellos sólos suponen el 21% del total de cortos en el índice.
*

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Yo esta tarde gano dinero seguro!!!!! a las 17:15 tengo hora en hacienda para hacer la declaración...




Hacer la declaración es hacienda es de pobres... :o


No puedes defraudar... 




Saludos


----------



## carvil (29 May 2009)

Por el mismo criterio que hicieron con SACYR 

Edito: Mientras se difunde informacion relevante.... igual que SACYR... traducido por que le sale de los OO


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

Ya lo comente esta semana, las ventas y la competencia de SIEMENS... era previsible.. ahora bien.. la han estado subiendo para vender muy arriba.


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

sacyr es la joya del partido... ella siguió cotizando ... cuando empezaron los rumores de la venta de REPSOL, llego a subir +10% en el día, aprox.

Mientras repsol .... decidieron que era mejor -dejarla en HOLD- una horita.... vaya panda de...


----------



## rosonero (29 May 2009)

Cuando se suspende una cotización, ¿vuelve al mercado al mismo precio en que se suspendió o se le hace una subasta antes de entrar o algo así?


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

Los contratos a futuro sobre los principales índices de acciones de Estados Unidos subían el viernes temprano, lo que indica que Wall Street abriría al alza gracias a noticias positivas de General Motors (GM), antes de la publicación de indicadores. 

Los contratos a futuro sobre el Standard & Poor's 500 subían 3,6 puntos a 908,70, los futuros sobre el Nasdaq 100 escalaban 5,5 puntos a 1423,75 y los futuros sobre el Promedio Industrial Dow Jones escalaban 26 puntos a 8410. 

El jueves, los principales índices de Estados Unidos concluyeron en territorio negativo, ya que la menor preocupación sobre una serie de ventas de deuda gubernamental y un alza de los precios del petróleo ayudaron a las acciones de bancos y del sector de la energía a obtener amplios avances. 

El Promedio Industrial Dow Jones subió 103 puntos, o el 1,2%, a 8404; el Índice Compuesto Nasdaq ascendió 21, o el 1,2%, a 1752; y el índice S&P 500 sumó 14 puntos, o el 1,5%, a 907. 

El viernes se publicarán revisiones al producto interno bruto del primer trimestre a las 1230 GMT, mientras que el informe sobre la confianza del consumidor para mayo se publicará a las 1355 GMT. 

Las acciones del sector automotor posiblemente seguirán concentrando la atención. General Motors Corp alcanzó el jueves un nuevo acuerdo de canje de deuda con tenedores de bonos, el que probablemente no la salvará de una quiebra inminente, pero debiera ayudar a acelerar el proceso. En tanto, funcionarios del Gobierno alemán sostendrán nuevas negociaciones el viernes para llegar a un acuerdo respecto de un rescate de su filial Opel. 

En tanto, las negociaciones sobre el futuro de las operaciones europeas de General Motors Corp. fracasaron en Alemania durante la noche luego que la automotriz estadounidense exigiera supuestamente US$415 millones adicionales en efectivo. 

Los mayores precios del petróleo podrían seguir impulsando a las acciones del sector de energía el viernes. Los precios del crudo superaron los US$66 y se negociaban 
recientemente a US$66,17, mientras que el precio del oro escalaba US$14,2 a US$977,4. 

Las acciones europeas cerraron al alza, mientras que Asia registró dificultades para lograr avances anoche. 

Los mercados de China, Hong Kong y Taiwán no abrieron el jueves y estarán cerrados el viernes por un feriado. 

La nota del Tesoro de Estados Unidos a 10 años cayó a un 3,59% desde el 3,72% alcanzado a mediados de la sesión anterior.


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

Normalmente SUBASTA.... pero quien sabe.


MADRID --La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores suspendió el viernes la cotización de las acciones de Gamesa Corporación Tecnológica SA (GAM.MC). 

El órgano supervisor suspendió la acción a la espera de información relevante sobre la entidad, explicó. 

No se pudo contactar con Gamesa inmediatamente. 

La compañía dijo el jueves en una rueda de prensa que construirá parques eólicos con capacidad conjunta de 250 megavatios en China a lo largo de los próximos tres años en una sociedad conjunta con China Guandong Nuclear Power Group. 

Página web: Portada - Gamesa: generamos futuro


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

Ya me explico por què compraron en marzo los chinos (banco)... estaba detrás barclays, que actuó de intermediario.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 May 2009)

Por mi como si gamesa se hunde en el infierno,apolo y yo lo celebraremos....anda que no he perdido yo pasta en esa cot...

Los que siguen las tablas del economista se tienen que estar tirando de los pelos de los huev... han entradado en 16 altos en el valor estos dias...


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

Hehehehe!!!! verás como hoy GAMESA cierra con +8% .... no es normal que la suspendieran cayendo -5,xx%


----------



## pecata minuta (29 May 2009)

¿Y cuando vuelve la acción a cotizar de nuevo? ¿Lo decide la CNMV, Gamesa...?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 May 2009)

Por cierto nadie dice nada de Repsol? A roto resistencias y superado el max anual... chame di algo que eres el experto de repsol


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y cuando vuelve la acción a cotizar de nuevo? ¿Lo decide la CNMV, Gamesa...?



empezara a cotizar cuando apolo se ponga largo


----------



## pecata minuta (29 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> empezara a cotizar cuando apolo se ponga largo



¿Donde estará?


----------



## pecata minuta (29 May 2009)

Acciona recupera poco a poco.
¿La han bajado para comprarla más barata (y al mismo tiempo matarme a mi de un disgusto) y luego vender más arriba? ¿Es correcto?

Yo con el SAN vivía más tranquila...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Acciona recupera poco a poco.
> ¿La han bajado para comprarla más barata (y al mismo tiempo matarme a mi de un disgusto) y luego vender más arriba? ¿Es correcto?
> 
> Yo con el SAN vivía más tranquila...



Yo que tu las venderia,se la van a llevar a 8x luego no digas que no te avise.


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

ANA.... la tienen controlada al max... quieren ganar de nuevo los 99,00€ pero no descarto volver a los 89,00€ vende si llegan a 99,00€


----------



## pecata minuta (29 May 2009)

Estoy al lado justo de donde la Junta de Accionistas de GAM, igual me paso a ver si les han sobrado canapés, y para que me cuenten...


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

Ya tenemos paripé... cuando ellos mismos lo confirmaron en su rueda de prensa marzo....

que alguien le ponga el texto a estos manipuladores!


MADRID --Un portavoz de Gamesa Corporación Tecnológica SA (GAM.MC) desmintió el viernes una información que asegura que la compañía ha rebajado sus previsiones de ventas de aerogeneradores en 2009. 

El portavoz del fabricante de aerogeneradores confirmó que la compañía mantiene su previsión de vender entre 3.300 y 3.600 megavatios en 2009. 

La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores suspendió la acción de Gamesa cuando caía un 2,8% a EUR16,15.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ANA.... la tienen controlada al max... quieren ganar de nuevo los 99,00€ pero no descarto volver a los 89,00€ vende si llegan a 99,00€



Y si llegan a 97 también, tengo la orden de venta a 97,15...


----------



## Riviera (29 May 2009)

El cielo no pinta muy bien,la verdad.


----------



## carvil (29 May 2009)

GM baja de 1.17 a 1.12 en PM....con volumen


Salu2


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo que tu las venderia,se la van a llevar a 8x luego no digas que no te avise.




Acciona SA (ANA): Stock Quote & Company Profile - BusinessWeek



> *Acciona SA may have more financial risk than other companies in the Electric Utilities industry as it is one of the most highly leveraged with a Debt to Total Capital ratio of 75.55%.* This ratio actually increased over the last year. Additionally, an examination of near-term assets and liabilities shows that there are not enough liquid assets to satisfy current obligations and operating profits are not yet strong enough to comfortably handle the burden. Cash Collection is a strong suit as the company is more effective than most in the industry. As of the end of 2008, its uncollected receivables totaled €3.1B, which, at the current sales rate provides a Days Receivables Outstanding of 92.14. Last, Acciona SA is among the most efficient in its industry at managing inventories, with only 141.17 days of its Cost of Goods Sold tied up in inventory.


----------



## carvil (29 May 2009)

*Los títulos de Gamesa volverán a cotizar a las dos y media de la tarde, después de que la compañía haya remitido a la CNMV un comunicado en el que reiteraba sus previsiones para 2009.*


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

GAMESA de nuevo cotizando a las 14:30h.... yo afirmo que sube...!!!


----------



## carvil (29 May 2009)

Yo no tengo ninguna duda seguro que sube


----------



## rosonero (29 May 2009)

Si sube GAM hará subir a ANA y cia, digo yo, porque parece que han caído por simpatía.


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

Subasta GAMESA ... ha comenzado


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 May 2009)

Para abajo...


----------



## Claca (29 May 2009)

Bueno, se pasarán el PIB por el forro ¿no? (-5.7%, se esperaba -5.5%)


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

Podemos darlo por sentado... Mejor de lo previsto!!!


----------



## Claca (29 May 2009)

El euro a 1.41. Esto ya recuerda a otros tiempos; una época donde los castañazos eran hasta del 10% y se certificaba día sí día también.


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2009)

Empujad lo que querais p'arriva... porque teneis a tonuel empujando p'avajo... :


El xiringuito se hunde...





Saludos :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 May 2009)

*de Cárpatos...*

*El PIB del primer trimestre preliminar baja 5,7%, peor que el -5,5 % esperado, y desde el -6,1 % anterior.
*
El deflactor queda en +2,8% una décima menos de lo esperado.

El PCE price indez -1 %, lo esperado, core +1,5 % lo esperado.

Gastos empresariales se desploman el -36,9% aunque menos que el mes anterior que quedaron -37,9%

Gastos del consumidor +1,5 % desde el anterior +2,2 %

*Exportaciones -28,7%, peor dato desde 1971, importaciones -34,1 %
*
Los inventarios siguen bajando nada menos que 91.400 millones de dólares. Esta partida supone 2,1 puntos porcentuales restando por si sola.

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 May 2009)

Váyanse a comer que a las 16:00 vienen más datos...

*- Índice manufacturero Chicago EE.UU..
29 de mayo de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: 42.0%. Dato Previo: 40.1%. 15:45
*
*- Confianza U.Michigan EE.UU..
29 de mayo de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: 68.0. Dato Previo: 67.9. 16:00
*
Saludos... 

PD: Mixtables, de los dos cortos vendí uno, sigo con el otro a ver que tal salen estos índices...


----------



## Mulder (29 May 2009)

Yo se por donde se van a pasar los leoncios el dato PIB de hoy ¿uds. no? 

edito: atentos al oro esta tarde que va a moverse.


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo se por donde se van a pasar los leoncios el dato PIB de hoy ¿uds. no?
> 
> edito: atentos al oro esta tarde que va a moverse.



Ya te gustaria a ti antipatriota... 

Y el oro ya se ha movido... :


975$


Saludos


----------



## Carolus Rex (29 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo se por donde se van a pasar los leoncios el dato PIB de hoy ¿uds. no?
> 
> edito: atentos al oro esta tarde que va a moverse.



¿Hacia donde..?


----------



## Mulder (29 May 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> ¿Hacia donde..?



Al infierno.


----------



## Apilapalés (29 May 2009)

Hola muchachos... ¿veis factible vender grifols a 13.1 y BBVA a 8.79? Compré ayer a 12.84 y 8.60.
Creo que me voy a comer el bbva con patatas.
¿Cómo veis el fin de fiesta de hoy?


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2009)

Apilapalés dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis el fin de fiesta de hoy?



¿Me preguntas a mi...??? :




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GAMESA de nuevo cotizando a las 14:30h.... yo afirmo que sube...!!!





carvil dijo:


> Yo no tengo ninguna duda seguro que sube





ya lo veo ya... 


-3,31%




Saludos


----------



## Apilapalés (29 May 2009)

Tonuel, ¿crees que el dow jones arrancará en rojo?


----------



## rosonero (29 May 2009)

Apilapalés dijo:


> Tonuel, ¿crees que el dow jones arrancará en rojo?



Arrancar, arrancar .... arrancará en verde, según los futuros. Cinco minutos más tarde, quien sabe?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 May 2009)

Apilapalés:

Ahora mismo, S&P en 912,3 Dow en 8443...

Saludos...


----------



## rosonero (29 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Apilapalés:
> 
> Ahora mismo, S&P en 912,3 Dow en 8443...
> 
> Saludos...




Saludos TRICAMPEON


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Saludos TRICAMPEON



No me hables que no pude ver la final!!!!! : Tenía guardia y tuvimos una salida a las 20:00 y volví casi a la 1 de la madrugada....

Pero bueno, cantaron los goles por la emisora... 

A todo esto, el S&P hoy no puede perder los 892...

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 May 2009)

Ojito que aguantan eh... futuros en +36 puntos en DJI


----------



## carvil (29 May 2009)

Cerrado largo en BBVA 8.51-8.70


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 May 2009)

Vaya bandazos estamos pegando... las SAN se desinflan  las Abengoas bajan  El stoxx para abajo...  Oís el trinar de los pajaritos... 

Saludos...

Mixtables cuantos puntos le sacas al Stoxx, 25 o así no..? El objetivo máximo es 2430 más o menos, si baja de ahí se acabó el rebote...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (29 May 2009)

wujuuuuuuuuuuuuuu,empieza el baile,vamos al hoyoooooooo!
vamos a cortilandia!


----------



## Riviera (29 May 2009)

Tan solo oigo un piano!!!!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WscauQyPQeI&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WscauQyPQeI&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## rosonero (29 May 2009)

Esto es un infierno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, no me siento las piernas !!!!!!!!!!

Y yo que me quejaba del aburrimiento por la mañana  

!!!!!!!!!!Toma volatilidad !!!!!!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 May 2009)

*CHICAGO PMI: Pasa del 40,1 anterior a 34,9, cuando se esperaba 42, dato muy malo.
El índice de empleo baja a 25 desde el 31,8 de abril. Malísimo dato.
*
Saludos...

Tonuel coge el mando, todo el mundo a meter cortos pero ya!!!! Kujire donde estas!!!!!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (29 May 2009)

yo tengo casi toda la artilleria en el SAN...si se pierden los 9180 voy con mas ....
recordar que es fin de mes..aguantaran lo que haga falta hoy ,pero cada dia esta mas claro que tenemos que corregir


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mixtables cuantos puntos le sacas al Stoxx, 25 o así no..? El objetivo máximo es 2430 más o menos, si baja de ahí se acabó el rebote...



Pues estoy con un etf bajista.

BXX.PA.

Ahora está en 61, y lo tengo comprado a 59,71.

Asi que para un intrarato un 2% pues no está mal. .

Yo creo que puede bajar un rato.

Lo que no entienddo es porque creeis que el oro se va a ir a los infernos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 May 2009)

Yo no lo veo claro.... para que gane el broker me estoy quieto...


----------



## Kujire (29 May 2009)

AAAAAAgggggggg!!!!!!!!!! Dejarme algo de GUANO!!!!!

No seáis burros queTraigo munición!!!!


----------



## Mulder (29 May 2009)

Es curioso, tengo varios valores hoy para entrar largo y ninguno está a tiro, todos por encima del precio al que quería entrar, esta caida es un tongo, un window dressing, y espero que a final de sesión haya algo donde poder ponerme largo a buen precio.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es curioso, tengo varios valores hoy para entrar largo y ninguno está a tiro, todos por encima del precio al que quería entrar, esta caida es un tongo, un window dressing, y espero que a final de sesión haya algo donde poder ponerme largo a buen precio.



Yo sigo a Repsol pero no baja la muy p...


----------



## carvil (29 May 2009)

Estad precavidos no se ha perdido soportes fuertes, yo no voy a entrar corto hasta que no lo vea claro

Salu2


----------



## Gamu (29 May 2009)

Claca dijo:


> El euro a 1.41. Esto ya recuerda a otros tiempos; una época donde los castañazos eran hasta del 10% y se certificaba día sí día también.



mis cortos sobre el dolar suben como la espuma 

Como mola ganar pasta a costa del tio sam


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 May 2009)

Jajaja el índice de confianza de Michigan sube... yo es que me parto... lo único que sube es la confianza, el resto pa'bajo... esta subida es más falsa que Judas.... jajaja 

*Indicador de confianza del consumidor de la Universidad de Michigan, final de mayo, sube de 65,1 a 68,7. Este es el mejor nivel desde septiembre del año pasado.

Dato mejor de lo esperado que era 68.
*
Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es curioso, tengo varios valores hoy para entrar largo y ninguno está a tiro, todos por encima del precio al que quería entrar, esta caida es un tongo, un window dressing, y espero que a final de sesión haya algo donde poder ponerme largo a buen precio.



Que estas siguiendo?
Mas que nada para que compres y luego nos metamos nosotros mas abajo


----------



## Mulder (29 May 2009)

Dentro de CIN a 4.62, ahora pongo el objetivo

edito: objetivo 4.92, de momento


----------



## festivaldelhumor (29 May 2009)

tiene toda la logica..."la confianza es lo ultimo que se pierde"!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 May 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Estad precavidos no se ha perdido soportes fuertes, yo no voy a entrar corto hasta que no lo vea claro
> 
> Salu2



Ni yo, los stops son nuestros amigos...  Eso sí, algún que otro soldado destinamos a la causa... 

Saludos...

Lo he dicho antes, hoy el nivel a vigilar es no perder los 892 más o menos en el S&P...


----------



## pecata minuta (29 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es curioso, tengo varios valores hoy para entrar largo y ninguno está a tiro, todos por encima del precio al que quería entrar, esta caida es un tongo, un window dressing, y espero que a final de sesión haya algo donde poder ponerme largo a buen precio.



¿unas ACCIONA? barato, barato


----------



## rosonero (29 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es curioso, tengo varios valores hoy para entrar largo y ninguno está a tiro, todos por encima del precio al que quería entrar, esta caida es un tongo, un window dressing, y espero que a final de sesión haya algo donde poder ponerme largo a buen precio.



Estoy dentro con 500 FERR a 24.10 e 4000 IBERIA a 1.62 y éstas apenas han caído. 
Por cierto, al eurostoxx le cuesta mucho más recuperar las caídas que al SP o DJ. :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 May 2009)

Van a tumbar a ACS!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Dentro de CIN a 4.62, ahora pongo el objetivo




Es manipulacion pura y dura,tienen a un perro de presa puesto para dominar la cot... es una gamesa de andar por casa.
Que te sea leve!


----------



## pecata minuta (29 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Es manipulacion pura y dura,tienen a un perro de presa puesto por ferrovial para dominar la cot... es una gamesa de andar por casa.
> Que te sea leve!



Hablando de GAM, ¿esa no era la que iba a subir como un tiro?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿unas ACCIONA? barato, barato



Que los cortos y CVX se apiaden de tu alma gacela mia jajajajaja


----------



## Mulder (29 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Es manipulacion pura y dura,tienen a un perro de presa puesto por ferrovial para dominar la cot... es una gamesa de andar por casa.
> Que te sea leve!



Al menos no se mueven como las ACS que la llevan donde les pasa por los bajos en cualquier momento con total independencia de las condiciones de mercado, las ACS las voy a abandonar la semana que viene, me tienen más quemado que la pipa de un indio.


----------



## carvil (29 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hablando de GAM, ¿esa no era la que iba a subir como un tiro?



Ha subido cuando la suspendieron perdía un 5% 

Ahora esta bajando por los USANOS pero si esto se recupera cerrará en verde o plana


Salu2


----------



## pecata minuta (29 May 2009)

Ooohhhh, me tengo que ir y me voy a perder la traca final...


----------



## rosonero (29 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ooohhhh, me tengo que ir y me voy a perder la traca final...



Tránquila, acabo de encargar un par de toneladas de epinefrina para inyectársela en caso GUANO.


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2009)

Ale xavales... dejadme paso que tengo una gacela esperando...


¿Y el VIX que tal va...?


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (29 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ale xavales... dejadme paso que tengo una gacela esperando...
> 
> ¿Y el VIX que tal va...?



Ayer subió fuerte, hoy ha arrancado más o menos donde ayer pero desde entonces baja.

A su servicio


----------



## Mulder (29 May 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Que estas siguiendo?
> Mas que nada para que compres y luego nos metamos nosotros mas abajo



Has podido comprar CIN a 4.61, no creo que baje de ahí hoy.


----------



## carvil (29 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ale xavales... dejadme paso que tengo una gacela esperando...
> 
> 
> ¿Y el VIX que tal va...?
> ...




<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EwetSBNx1CI&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EwetSBNx1CI&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## rosonero (29 May 2009)

Mulder, si esto hoy no sube lo suficiente para vender, según tu análisis ¿te quedarías comprado para el lunes, esperando hoy un cierre en verde de los USA?

No creo que haya GUANO pero los viernes a última hora suelen recoger beneficios y dejarlo todo tiritando.:


----------



## Mulder (29 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Mulder, si esto hoy no sube lo suficiente para vender, según tu análisis ¿te quedarías comprado para el lunes, esperando hoy un cierre en verde de los USA?
> 
> No creo que haya GUANO pero los viernes a última hora suelen recoger beneficios y dejarlo todo tiritando.:



Puede, pero yo creo que el lunes vamos a subir muy fuerte, por eso pienso que ahora es el momento apropiado para comprar.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 May 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hablando de GAM, ¿esa no era la que iba a subir como un tiro?



Yo que se,yo estoy corto en el San,Gamesa,Acciona y popular yo predije guano


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

Ya he vuelto... que bien.. menos mal que quite la orden e 36,50€ en ACS a tiempo.... 3000acs... 

Kujire... vamos a por los 8.00USD en DRYS.... estoy por vender algo de mi posicion.


----------



## rosonero (29 May 2009)

Hay va otra.

Ayer mientras el SP estaba en 909 el eurostoxx estaba en 2481 (aproximadamente), hoy el SP está en 911 y el Eurostoxx en 2460 (aprox)

¿Las bolsas europeas no se fían, no se creen la subida americana? :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Puede, pero yo creo que el lunes vamos a subir muy fuerte, por eso pienso que ahora es el momento apropiado para comprar.



Si usted dice que el lunes subiremos,me quedo corto mas feliz que un regaliz este finde.


----------



## carvil (29 May 2009)

GM 0.95 cts.


Salu2


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Has podido comprar CIN a 4.61, no creo que baje de ahí hoy.



No me meto largo en cintra ni loco,es objetivo de cortos.


----------



## Kujire (29 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Hay va otra.
> 
> Ayer mientras el SP estaba en 909 el eurostoxx estaba en 2481 (aproximadamente), hoy el SP está en 911 y el Eurostoxx en 2460 (aprox)
> 
> ¿Las bolsas europeas no se fían, no se creen la subida americana? :



no, es sólo que el Stoxx había subido mucho en comparación con el ESEPE y estaban un poco desajustados +/-20 puntos, recuerdo que fué Percebo el que empezó a controlar estos desajustes, que pueden resultar muy plusvaliosos jiji, curiosamente suele corregir esos 20 punticos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 May 2009)

carvil dijo:


> GM 0.95 cts.
> 
> 
> Salu2



0,88 now la veremos cotizar a 0,10??? menos no creo,los mas psicopatas diran que para malvenderlas que se las quede el banco


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 May 2009)

Animense,unos cortos a gamesa y acciona,plusvalias garantizadas!!!


----------



## Mulder (29 May 2009)

Ya empezamos igual que ayer, horas de máximo volumen y hacen como que se caen con mucha negociación para luego subir en el overnight europeo, con sus correspondientes pull-backs a soporte y todo.

edito: y además justo en el mismo sitio donde ayer hicimos un lateral durante la mayor parte del día.


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

Mulder ... lo mismo hoy en SUBASTA... deciden subir a ACS...


----------



## Mulder (29 May 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mulder ... lo mismo hoy en SUBASTA... deciden subir a ACS...



ACS la semana que viene va a darse el último arreón arriba antes de caer, o eso creo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 May 2009)

Cerrados el 50% de los cortos,el resto me los dejo para el Lunes


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 May 2009)

Han vuelto a chorrear grifols


----------



## Kujire (29 May 2009)

ojo nos hemos giramdo en el Dow ... por unos instantes


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2009)

Bueno people..., cuidadme los cierres que me tengo que ir... :


Suerte y saludos


----------



## Kujire (29 May 2009)

corta en 2455 yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Tupper (29 May 2009)

*RIP GM*

*1908 - 2009*






BREAKING NEWS

General Motors' stock falls below $1 - hitting a level not seen since the Great Depression - as automaker faces looming bankruptcy.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 May 2009)

La encuesta de sentimiento de mercado del mes de mayo está más que decidida, enseguida pongo los resultados.

Por cierto, Repsol rulezzzzzzz 

Voy a mirar luego cómo se han comportado el resto de petroleras en Europa porque puede que haya algo raro por ahí, aunque puede que sea por el precio del petróleo, no sé.


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

Al final han dejado peor de lo previsto el cierre:

ANA. 92,30€ se llego a mantener en 93,xx

ACS, 36,80€ se llegó a mantener unos cuantos min en 37,30€


----------



## Mulder (29 May 2009)

Atendiendo a la subasta del SAN el lunes abriremos por abajo. Feliz fin de semana, espero que descansen tanto como tengo previsto hacerlo yo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 May 2009)

Vendidas las Inditex en subasta,no se que me da que el Lunes viene guano del bueno


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 May 2009)

Bueno, la encuesta de sentimiento de mercado del mes de mayo queda como sigue:



> El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de mayo:
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 8.891,30 + 3%= 9.158,04)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 8.891,30 - 3%= 8.624,56)
> ...



Ganan los alcistas por tercer mes consecutivo, el Burbuja Confidence Index (BCI) dio una lectura de -0,222 y el Ibex ha subido un 5,99%

Mes--------------------------BCI----------Ibex35
marzo-------------------- -0,6153 ----- +19,94%
abril---------------------- +0,0526 ----- +18,90% 
mayo--------------------- -02222 ----- +5,99%


La clasificación de aciertos queda como sigue:

Forero-------------------aciertos------votos

Benditaliquidez--------------3------------3
Carolus---------------------2------------3
las cosas a su cauce--------2------------3
pecata minuta--------------2------------2
Pepon26--------------------1------------1
rosonero--------------------1------------1
Speculo---------------------1------------1
Xavigomis-------------------1------------1
Carvil-----------------------1------------2
evidente--------------------1------------2
Festivaldelhumor------------1-------------2
Starkiller--------------------1------------2
Mulder----------------------1------------3
Azkunaveteya---------------0------------1
Borjita Burbujas--------------0------------1
Burbujeador-----------------0------------1
Chameleon------------------0------------1
Claca-----------------------0------------1
DP--------------------------0------------1
Hagen-----------------------0------------1
Monsterspeculator-----------0------------1
Otropepito------------------0-------------1
Pepitoria--------------------0------------1
Sleepwalk-------------------0------------1
Stuyvesant-----------------0------------1
Wataru---------------------0------------1
Bayne----------------------0-------------2
Chollero---------------------0------------2
Percebo---------------------0------------2
Hanibal lecter----------------0------------2
tonuel




----------0------------3


Declaro inaugurada la encuesta del mes de junio.

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de junio:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.424,30 + 3%= 9.707,03)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.424,30 - 3%= 9.141,57)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 9.707,03 y 9.141,57)


Como hoy es viernes tenemos todo el fin de semana para pensarlo, se puede votar hasta que abra el Ibex el lunes.


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

Has visto en ACS se han movido bloques al cierre +2.9xx.xxx acs-


----------



## Kujire (29 May 2009)

*minuto y marcador ...............*

Dow 8,386.84 -16.96 (-0.20%)
S&P 500 906.82 -0.01 (0.00%)
Nasdaq 1,746.49 -5.30 (-0.30%)

como perdamos los 905 ..... bang!!!!!!!!! otra tanda  de cortos...


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

Kujire... ANPI... pullback... take a look!


----------



## Kujire (29 May 2009)

Es algo sistemático que llevo observando ... cuando los índices están en negativo .... los canales de noticias no conectan con los monitores, atentos sólo cuando están en positivo jur jur

Marchando otra de cortos en 2440 jeje, si es que me lo pide el cuerpo

venga chic@s animaos que esto es tirar y pescar!!!

Edito: y cuando conectan ...y están en negativo .... te ponen el semanal cá-ga-te para que veas que sube sube

Edito2: Ajustad los stops, ya sabéis la técnica Guerra de Guerrillas

Edito3: Estoy Fuera, ...las rondas las pago yo hoy jeje si estáis dentro y vais ajustados, mejor cortar y volver a cargar más tarde, así se hizo famoso Curro Jiminez!!


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

Dentro de ANPI a 1.76USD con 15.000acs


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 May 2009)

B), por debajo de los niveles actuales.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 May 2009)

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de junio:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.424,30 + 3%= 9.707,03)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.424,30 - 3%= 9.141,57)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 9.707,03 y 9.141,57)


Mixtables----------------B------------- -1


Veo que lo tienes claro, podías haber esperado al cierre de guolestrit por lo menos.

Votar la opción alcista implica que fusilemos la famosísima resistencia de los 9800 de azkuna.


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

El que me preguntó sobre LA SEDA, me puede enviar un vega sicilia a casa.... HOY HA CERRADO en 0,36€ -8,x% de bajada.


----------



## -H- (29 May 2009)

Yo espero que acaba por debajo de los niveles actuales, a ver si vemos los minimos de marzo o parecido, o incluso a ver si confirmamos el suelo rompiendolo y rebotando que lo veo como ocasión de compra perfecta

De momento si no baja habrá que bajarse los pantalones a estos precios de mierda, pero no muchas para seguir con dinero para entrar a la bajada cuando se produzcan

A ver si se ponen a quebrar cajas de una vez. Yo hoy hablo con:
-una amiga que fabrica camisetas y me dice que sus clientes de menos de cuatro años cerrando
-uno que vende coches de segunda mano y por 5000 le entran megacochazos, coches y coches de leasings que no saben que hacer con ellos
-el taxista y me dice que fatal
¿donde están los brotes verdes?

Pienso que esto no puede crecer pues el mercado real aun le queda por purgar, a ver si nos acercamos a esos 6000 otra vez


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de junio:
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.424,30 + 3%= 9.707,03)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.424,30 - 3%= 9.141,57)
> ...



Ese menos uno que es lo que significa¿?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 May 2009)

La encuesta de este mes está chupada... 

LCASC B -1

PD: Mixtables que tal los cortos...?  Por cierto, el -1 es lo que pondera, como estás con sentimiento bajista un -1, como yo...
PD2: 1350x2 en la declaración de hacienda, no ha ido mal la tarde... 
PD3: Mira que les dije que se pusieran cortos en ABENGOA... jeje 50cent.. han caido...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Ese menos uno que es lo que significa¿?



Los votos alcistas puntúan +1, los bajistas putuan -1 y los neutrales puntúan cero.

Luego se suman y se calcula la media para tener así un índice, nos indica el "sentimiento" del hilo, el Burbuja Confidence Index (BCI).

El BCI está siempre entre -1 y +1, se supone que como somos gacelas, si el BCI está muy positivo (todos estamos alcistas), la bolsa caerá, y si el BCI está muy negativo (todos estamos bajistas), la bolsa subirá.



En las últimas tres encuestas quedó así, por si te interesa utilizarlo para invertir:

Mes--------------------------BCI----------Ibex35
marzo-------------------- -0,6153 ----- +19,94%
abril---------------------- +0,0526 ----- +18,90% 
mayo--------------------- -02222 ----- +5,99%

En abril el BCI estuvo ligeramente en positivo (no mucho) y pese a eso la bolsa subió mucho, como es un indicador muy reciente todavía no sé qué niveles positivos del BCI son indicadores de venta, lo que está claro es que el mínimo histórico de -0,6153 es señal de compra clara porque en esas fechas la volatilidad era infernal y el Ibex estaba en sietemiles.

También hay que decir que lo que haga la bolsa en los días en que se vota la encuesta condiciona un poco el resultado, ésta es la primera vez que se va a votar en fin de semana, así que, por un lado puede que salga un churro porque no vote casi nadie, y por otro lado, la gente votará sin estar mirando lo que hace la bolsa ese día en concreto.

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de junio:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.424,30 + 3%= 9.707,03)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.424,30 - 3%= 9.141,57)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 9.707,03 y 9.141,57)


Mixtables----------------B------------- -1
-H- --------------------B------------- -1

Suma--------------------------------- -2
Indicador (media)--------------------- -1


Más estadísticas:

En las tres encuestas anteriores hemos votado un total de 31 foreros y se han emitido 50 votos.

De los 50 votos emitidos, sólo 18 (36%) han sido acertados.

Como hay tres opciones posibles (sube/baja/lateral), lo normal es acertar eso, una de cada tres.

Ya sé que las tres opciones (sube/baja/lateral) no son equiprobables, pero no quiero meterme con variables aleatorias y desviaciones típicas y todo eso.


Mes------------votos totales----------aciertos------ % aciertos
marzo------------ 13 ---------------- 2 ---------- 11,11%
abril-------------- 19 --------------- 10 ---------- 52,63%
mayo------------- 18 --------------- 6 ---------- 33,33% 
Total------------- 50----------------- 18 ---------- 36,00%


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 May 2009)

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de junio:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.424,30 + 3%= 9.707,03)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.424,30 - 3%= 9.141,57)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 9.707,03 y 9.141,57)


Mixtables---------------B-------------- -1
-H- --------------------B------------- -1
LCASC------------------B------------- -1

Suma--------------------------------- -3
Indicador(media)---------------------- -1


----------



## rosonero (29 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Los votos alcistas puntúan +1, los bajistas putuan -1 y los neutrales puntúan cero.
> 
> Luego se suman y se calcula la media para tener así un índice, nos indica el "sentimiento" del hilo, el Burbuja Confidence Index (BCI).
> 
> ...



De un y dó, menudo estudio !!!!!!!!! 

Este mes me paso al lado bajista, esto no se puede aguantar durante mucho más tiempo, bueno, espero que llegue al menos hasta el lunes y pueda vender con alguna pluvalía 

rosonero ------------- B -------------- -1


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La encuesta de este mes está chupada...
> 
> LCASC B -1
> 
> ...




La verdad que bastante contento, aunque me he quedado abierto hasta el lunes, pero a ver que pasa, por ahora el 2,6%.

Os adjunto este ETF que a largo plazo creo puede ser una buena inersión.

UCO: Summary for PROSH ULTRA DJ CRUDE - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 May 2009)

Éste es mi primer mes "en serio" operando en bolsa, os hago un pequeño resumen por si le sirve a alguien.
He hecho 14 días de trading, desde el 8/05 a hoy. Opero con R4(acciones) e IGMarkets(índices).

*-27 operaciones sobre acciones.* 20 bien, 4 mal, 3 todavía abiertas. De las cuales 15 iba corto y 9 largo. Las 2 abiertas son 2 cortos y un largo.
*-20 operaciones sobre índices.* 13 bien, 7 mal, 0 abiertas. De las cuales 14 corto y 6 largo.

He de decir que me siento gacelilla y como tal creo que he estado mal posicionado en el mercado. El Ibex como bien ha dicho Benditaliquidez ha subido este mes, y yo he intentado muchas más operaciones cortas que largas, supongo que este hilo y este foro tienen parte de culpa... 

La rentabilidad total (quitando todo tipo de comisiones, pero no IRPF), ha sido del 21,36% mensual. A ver que tal se da Junio... 

Saludos...

PD: Por si a alguien le interesa, han sido 705€ sobre una inversión de 3300€, supongo que iré aumentándola...
PD2: IGMarkets ha ganado 84€ y R4 250€ en comisiones...


----------



## Kujire (29 May 2009)

qué forma de arreglarlo para que parezca que el día ha sido VERDE, la última subida ... me recuerda a las de Contador

LCASC: Muy buen primer mes felicidades!!! ... piensa que ha hecho lo más dificil que es ... como en todas las cosas EMPEZAR 

Para que no se diga pongo la foto de los culpables:

Dow 8,500.57 +96.77 (1.15%)
S&P 500 919.15 +12.32 (1.36%)
Nasdaq 1,774.33 +22.54 (1.29%)

Superamos la resistencia de 915, y los futuros va disparadíssimos más allá del 922!!! 

Sólo tengo que decir: Manda huevos!! Tongo!!! Tongo!!! Tongo!!! Que alguien suba la MANO DE DIOS .... pero la de 6 DEDOS!!!


----------



## donpepito (29 May 2009)

Está muy correcto para el periodo que llevas.

Dryship, nos tiene que alegrar el lunes con la conference call del JEFE!

Los 9.00USD están en la prox escala!

Anpi, de momento le saco algunos centavos.... espero q el lunes recupere algo, o bien se hunda hasta los 1.52USD.

He ampliado mi posición en CBST a 16.60USD , despues de la venta del 50% del miercoles.


Veremos!

Ya tenemos apertura en verde en nuestro IBEX....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 May 2009)

Gracias Kujire, lo de los últimos minutos ha sido el timo de la estampita... habrá que mirar ese volumen... La importancia de los stops en estos días es básica, lo digo en muchos post... Si se da cuenta, el Stoxx no ha seguido al S&P, no sé si ha sido para "igualar" los índices, porque no se cree lo de los últimos minutos o porque el lunes vamos a comenzar con un gap de narices...

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (29 May 2009)

Como hoy ha sido un día de chichinabo, dejaremos los cortos para el lunes o el martes.
La desvergüenza que acaban de demostrar con el cierre americano demuestra que a esto le quedan dos telediarios. 

Vuelvo a poner el gráfico de esta mañana y que cada cual actúe en consecuencia. 
Sólo recuerdo los niveles de Ibex que yo creo servirán de techo final: 9.650 puntos.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 May 2009)

Me apunto a la porra:

Mixtables---------------B-------------- -1
-H- --------------------B------------- -1
LCASC------------------B------------- -1
rosonero----------------B------------- -1
pecata minuta-----------A------------- +1

¿es que vosotros no los veis?


----------



## rosonero (29 May 2009)

Cita:


> Originalmente Escrito por rosonero Ver Mensaje
> Mulder, si esto hoy no sube lo suficiente para vender, según tu análisis ¿te quedarías comprado para el lunes, esperando hoy un cierre en verde de los USA?
> 
> No creo que haya GUANO pero los viernes a última hora suelen recoger beneficios y dejarlo todo tiritando.






Mulder dijo:


> Puede, pero *yo creo que el lunes vamos a subir muy fuerte, por eso pienso que ahora es el momento apropiado para comprar*.



Mulder es al Ibex lo que Tochovista a Burbuja.com. Últimamente le tiene cogido el tranquillo al milímetro a toda esta pantomima 

Por mi parte agradecérselo porque me quedé comprado para el lunes con FERR e IBERIA. 

Pd. Sabía yo que el encargo de epinefrina para chutárselo en la última hora iba a tener efecto. 

Pd. Pecata, espero que no vendieras.


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 May 2009)

84€ y R4 250€ en comisiones...



a descontar de los 700?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 84€ y R4 250€ en comisiones...
> 
> a descontar de los 700?



No, no... ya estan descontados...  705 limpios vamos...

Quiere preferentes de LCASCHF...?


----------



## donpepito (30 May 2009)

La excUSA de hoy, ya la comentamos...

*POR DEBAJO DEL 6,1% ESTIMADO INICIALMENTE PERO POR ENCIMA DEL 5,5% ESPERADO*


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (30 May 2009)

Menudo batacazo después del verano. Los brotes verdes son mala hierba. Las bolsas no representan nada. Es el gran casino


----------



## Diegales (30 May 2009)

Yo ando con un ojo detras de USO. Tambien creo que a largo plazo sera una buena inversion. A ver si junto unos dolarcillos y me meto. 



mixtables dijo:


> La verdad que bastante contento, aunque me he quedado abierto hasta el lunes, pero a ver que pasa, por ahora el 2,6%.
> 
> Os adjunto este ETF que a largo plazo creo puede ser una buena inersión.
> 
> UCO: Summary for PROSH ULTRA DJ CRUDE - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## pecata minuta (30 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Pd. Pecata, espero que no vendieras.



No, no, no vendí, no por falta de ganas... pero es que para malvender se las regalo al banco. 

Alguien puede explicarme a que se debió el subidon de MAP en la subasta? Todo el día mas o menos estable y de repente, eso..


----------



## rosonero (30 May 2009)

Las hdp de MAP e IBE me tienen contento, cada vez que me decido por uno de ellas la que elijo se mantiene o va atrás y la otra sube como la espuma :

.............Uuuuuuuummmmmmmmm, ya tengo sistema, comprar cada día mitad y mitad de MAP e IBE 

Sobre lo de MAP, ni idea, AIG en USA estuvo y acabó plana.
Puede que tengan poderes sobrenaturales (o llámale información privilegiada) y previeron y materializaron la subida que tendría horas más tarde del SP americano.
Veremos que hace el lunes en una apertura con hueco alcista, si no se mueve es que lo descontó con esa subida final, ¿no? :


----------



## chameleon (30 May 2009)

¿cuando se producira el agotamiento del _techo_ bursatil?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (30 May 2009)

Creo que la jiñé al quedarme abierto en el ETF corto, a ver como abrimos el lunes...


----------



## tonuel (30 May 2009)

Ale... aquí teneis un avance de lo que está por venir... :


GAMESA -5,23%






Saludos


----------



## tonuel (30 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Creo que la jiñé al quedarme abierto en el ETF corto, a ver como abrimos el lunes...



No se... yo lo que veo por aquí es mucho giñado... :o




Saludos


----------



## rosonero (30 May 2009)

Hasta el martes conviene recordar a los que vais a corto que en ocasiones suceden cosas increíbles, como la del vídeo: 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LU8DDYz68kM&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LU8DDYz68kM&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Creditopropulsado (30 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Hasta el martes conviene recordar a los que vais a corto que en ocasiones suceden cosas increíbles, como la del vídeo:
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LU8DDYz68kM&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LU8DDYz68kM&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Porqué hasta el martes?¿?


----------



## tonuel (30 May 2009)

Da igual...

yo el gap bajista del -5-10% no me lo voy a perder... :




Saludos


----------



## -H- (30 May 2009)

Pues justo en las que me quiero meter que es 75% Repsol 20% Red Electrica Española y 5% Tecnicas Reunidas no bajan ni a patadas!!!!!!!


----------



## rosonero (30 May 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Porqué hasta el martes?¿?



Martes, miércoles o jueves, lo que tardemos en igualar los máximos del SP-Eurostoxx.
Teorías Mulderianas, y últimamente lo sigo a pies juntillas porque le tiene cogido el timming a todo este esperpento.


----------



## rosonero (30 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Da igual...
> 
> yo el gap bajista del -5-10% no me lo voy a perder... :
> 
> Saludos



Pronto podrás añadir a la firma " ....Me puse corto a los 9000, a los 9400 *y a los 9800* 

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (30 May 2009)

Me he analizado todos los valores del Ibex en mensual para poder contestar a esta encuesta:



pecata minuta dijo:


> Me apunto a la porra:
> 
> Mixtables---------------B-------------- -1
> -H- --------------------B------------- -1
> ...



Mulder --------- B ------------ -1

La mayoría de valores del Ibex está marcando cortos para este mes, especialmente los 'blue chips' ,sin embargo en los índices y en el propio Ibex no lo veo tan claro, aunque el futuro del Bund debería subir muy fuerte este mes de junio.

En fin, apuesta bajista, este mes falló aquello del 'sell in may and go away', en junio ya no debería fallar.

A pesar de esto yo creo que tendremos nuevos máximos al empezar junio, luego ya empezaremos a bajar.


----------



## sapito (30 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Éste es mi primer mes "en serio" operando en bolsa, os hago un pequeño resumen por si le sirve a alguien.
> He hecho 14 días de trading, desde el 8/05 a hoy. Opero con R4(acciones) e IGMarkets(índices).
> 
> *-27 operaciones sobre acciones.* 20 bien, 4 mal, 3 todavía abiertas. De las cuales 15 iba corto y 9 largo. Las 2 abiertas son 2 cortos y un largo.
> ...



Hola,
podrías decir las rentabilidades de las operaciones buenas y malas por separado?
gracias.


----------



## tonuel (30 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> tonuel
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Apúntenme a lo de siempre... 


Saludos


----------



## chollero (30 May 2009)

Me apunto a la porra:

Mixtables---------------B------------ -1
-H- --------------------B------------- -1
LCASC------------------B------------ -1
rosonero----------------B------------ -1
pecata minuta-----------A---------- +1
Mulder------------------------------- -1
Chollero------------------------------ -1

saludos


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (30 May 2009)

Animo chicos, levantar los ladrillitos, las baldositas, sacar las ollas escondiditas por la casa que empiezan las oportunidades. Liquidez, liquidez, esa gran ventaja de los que saben esperar.

:


----------



## Bayne (30 May 2009)

Actualizo y me apunto
Mixtables---------------B------------ -1
Tonuel-----------------B------------ -1
Bayne------------------B----------- -1
-H- --------------------B------------- -1
LCASC------------------B------------ -1
rosonero----------------B------------ -1
pecata minuta-----------A---------- +1
Mulder-------------------B----------- -1
Chollero------------------B----------- -1


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 May 2009)

esto esta chupado.... si alguien me pone el grafico del año pasado y de este al lado....


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 May 2009)

Actualizo y me apunto
Mixtables---------------B------------ -1
Tonuel-----------------B------------ -1
Bayne------------------B----------- -1
-H- --------------------B------------- -1
LCASC------------------B------------ -1
rosonero----------------B------------ -1
pecata minuta-----------A---------- +1
Mulder-------------------B----------- -1
Chollero------------------B----------- -1
Azkuna-------------------B------------esto que es?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 May 2009)

Alguien lleva grifols????
Me parece que la quieren llevar al hoyo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 May 2009)

Mixtables---------------B------------ -1
Tonuel-----------------B------------ -1
Bayne------------------B----------- -1
-H- --------------------B------------- -1
LCASC------------------B------------ -1
rosonero----------------B------------ -1
pecata minuta-----------A---------- +1
Mulder-------------------B----------- -1
Chollero------------------B----------- -1
Azkuna-------------------B------------????
Hannibal Lecter-----------B----------- -1


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 May 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Hola,
> podrías decir las rentabilidades de las operaciones buenas y malas por separado?
> gracias.



Claro que sí..

*Sobre acciones con CFD's:* De los 15 cortos, 12 bien y 3 mal, de los 9 largos, 8 bien y 1 mal. Descontadas comisiones, las 20 operaciones buenas: +783€, las 4 operaciones malas: -357€, total +426€

*Sobre índices:* Descontadas comisiones, las 13 buenas +485€ y las 7 malas -205€.

Total buenas: +1268€
Total malas: -562€
Total: +706€

Saludos.... 

PD: Actualmente tengo abiertas 3 posiciones:
-Largo en Grifols en 13,05€
-Corto en SAN en 7,50€
-Corto en ABENGOA en 17,98€


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 May 2009)

Benditaliquidez, hay un sentimiento bajista total, a ver si entra pepon para igualar...  10 a 1 :

Saludos...

Pd: Según esto, hay que ponerse larguísimos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (30 May 2009)

Los tipos al cero son una trampa. En todos los sentidos.


----------



## Carolus Rex (30 May 2009)

Ni Pepon ni leches, de este mes no pasa....

Mixtables---------------B------------ -1
Tonuel-----------------B------------ -1
Bayne------------------B----------- -1
-H- --------------------B------------- -1
LCASC------------------B------------ -1
rosonero----------------B------------ -1
pecata minuta-----------A---------- +1
Mulder-------------------B----------- -1
Chollero------------------B----------- -1
Azkuna-------------------B------------????
Hannibal Lecter-----------B----------- -1
Carolus------------------B----------- -1


----------



## tonuel (30 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Actualmente tengo abiertas 3 posiciones:
> -Largo en Grifols en 13,05€
> -Corto en SAN en 7,50€
> -Corto en ABENGOA en 17,98€



¿Lo del SAN a 7,50€ es una media no...?

Yo creo que voy a promediar todos los cortos al SAN... 

así diluyo el primero que lo tengo a 6,75€... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (30 May 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Pronto podrás añadir a la firma " ....Me puse corto a los 9000, a los 9400 *y a los 9800*
> 
> Saludos



La semana que viene toca meterle otros cortos al botas, y le aseguro que no será en los 9800... :


Aunque puede que sea en los 9650..., he de subir la media como sea...xD... 




Saludos


----------



## awai (30 May 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Ni Pepon ni leches, de este mes no pasa....
> 
> Mixtables---------------B------------ -1
> Tonuel-----------------B------------ -1
> ...



awai ------------------A----------- +1


Yo voy con pecata minuta, por eso de ser chica 

Bromas aparte, mi sistemita para tontos me dice que a esto lo queda mínimo hasta el 9768, luego ya veremos, y dudo mucho que hagamos esa subida en esta semana, por tanto, voto alcista antipatriotas!!!

Por cierto a SAN le queda subida hasta 7,76 (yo estoy a largo) ahora es cuando tonuel pone su torero 
El POP es carne de corto pura, las gráficas ya están bajistas.
En TEF se acaba de cruzar el 120 minutos, osea que va a ser entretenida esta semana.
MAP ya se va a por los 2,54.
ITX me tiene desconcertado.

Esos son los que sigo un poquillo.

Un saludo


----------



## OGULNIO (30 May 2009)

-H- dijo:


> Pues justo en las que me quiero meter que es 75% Repsol 20% Red Electrica Española y 5% Tecnicas Reunidas no bajan ni a patadas!!!!!!!



Perdona -H- que te utilice, pero es que lo tenéis delante y no lo véis:

Calvo elevó su beneficio de explotación un 48% en 2008, hasta 13,83 millones - Cotizalia.com

Latunes.


----------



## Sleepwalk (30 May 2009)

Mixtables---------------B------------ -1
Tonuel-----------------B------------ -1
Bayne------------------B----------- -1
-H- --------------------B------------- -1
LCASC------------------B------------ -1
rosonero----------------B------------ -1
pecata minuta-----------A---------- +1
Mulder-------------------B----------- -1
Chollero------------------B----------- -1
Azkuna-------------------B------------????
Hannibal Lecter-----------B----------- -1
Carolus------------------B----------- -1 
awai ------------------A----------- +1
*Sleepwalk---------------B----------- -1*

Me añado otra vez: A ver si los de LEAP 2020 tienen razón y es en Junio.
GEAB N°35 June2009-When the world steps out of a sixty-year old referential framework 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria...02-post23.html
Saludos.


----------



## tonuel (30 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> awai ------------------A----------- +1
> 
> 
> Yo voy con pecata minuta, por eso de ser chica
> ...




Pues perfecto... a ver si esta semana llega a 7,70 y le meto la próxima estocada... 


Mientras tanto ya saben lo que hay...







Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 May 2009)

calvo el año pasado no echó a media plantilla o andaba ahi?


----------



## OGULNIO (30 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> calvo el año pasado no echó a media plantilla o andaba ahi?



Lo que importa son los beneficios, no se me distráiga del objetivo.


Edito y aclaro: no encuentro noticias de despidos, salvo a sindicalistas en El Salvador ¿?. Si fuera así, retiro mi comentario, no me gusta bromear con los despidos, es ironía amarga.


----------



## awai (30 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues perfecto... a ver si esta semana llega a 7,70 y le meto la próxima estocada...
> 
> 
> Mientras tanto ya saben lo que hay...
> ...



Jejeje ese torero 

Tu tranquilo, cuando toque meterle cortos, yo también se los meteré, pero de momento es lo que toca, que tengo que recuperar perdidas que estas dos ultimas semanas casi no he acertado nada con los CFD y me han abierto el c....


----------



## Speculo (30 May 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Mixtables---------------B------------ -1
> Tonuel-----------------B------------ -1
> Bayne------------------B----------- -1
> -H- --------------------B------------- -1
> ...



Speculo-----------A---------- +1


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Lo del SAN a 7,50€ es una media no...?
> 
> Yo creo que voy a promediar todos los cortos al SAN...
> 
> ...



No, no, todas a 7,50€ 

Las otras pasaron a mejor vida... otro dia se lo cuento...

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Benditaliquidez, hay un sentimiento bajista total, a ver si entra pepon para igualar...  10 a 1
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Pd: Según esto, hay que ponerse larguísimos...



Ya lo veo, ya, tengo un lío tremendo y no sé qué votar. :

Tengo varias teorías así que votaré el lunes por la mañana que tengo que pensar, puede que me fíe del BCI.


----------



## Wataru_ (31 May 2009)

Buenos días ^__^!

Mixtables---------------B------------ -1
Tonuel------------------B----------- -1
Bayne------------------B----------- -1
-H- ---------------------B------------ -1
LCASC------------------B------------ -1
rosonero----------------B------------ -1
pecata minuta-----------A---------- +1
Mulder-------------------B----------- -1
Chollero------------------B----------- -1
Azkuna-------------------B------------????
Hannibal Lecter----------B----------- -1
Carolus------------------B----------- -1
awai ---------------------A----------- +1
Sleepwalk---------------B----------- -1
Speculo-----------------A------------+1
Wataru_-----------------A------------ -1

Juas, yo estoy como los demás, ni idea de por donde va a tirar. 

He visto algunos dibujitos y el SP ha formado una nueva cuña ¿por donde la romperá?. Pues vete a saber, de momento mi estrategia va a ser tradear, intentando cerrar posición antes de que abran los Yankis.

En los dibujos que vi... tenía recorrido el SP hasta 980 pfff jaja, bueno mejor... más duro caerá.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> En los dibujos que vi... tenía recorrido el SP hasta 980 pfff jaja, bueno mejor... más duro caerá.



Si, si quiero le enseño uno con recorrido los 17.000... 

Estamos terminando la quinta onda de elliott... quien avisa no es traidor... :


Saludos


----------



## Gamu (31 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^__^!
> 
> Mixtables---------------B------------ -1
> Tonuel------------------B----------- -1
> ...



Basándome en el vuelo de los pajaros, predigo que la bolsa bajará lentamente los proximos dos meses, pero no demasiado, y al volver de vacaciones nos iremos al guanisimo cuando centenares de miles de personas vuelvan a sus casas para darse cuenta de que las empresas han cerrado.


----------



## awai (31 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Basándome en el vuelo de los pajaros, predigo que la bolsa bajará lentamente los proximos dos meses, pero no demasiado, y al volver de vacaciones nos iremos al guanisimo cuando centenares de miles de personas vuelvan a sus casas para darse cuenta de que las empresas han cerrado.



Llevo escuchando eso de que a la vuelta de vacaciones las empresas van a cerrar masivamente... desde junio del 2007, y de momento, en mi entorno, todavía no ha cerrado ninguna, despidos, si (de los más improductivos por cierto), pero cerrar, todavía no he visto ninguna, y que conste que lo de los brotes verdes no me lo creo y que ZP es lo más inútil que puede haber, pero entre el blanco y el negro... esta el gris.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 May 2009)

El triángulo del que habla Wataru_ creo que es éste...







Como rompa por arriba (y hace toda la pinta) tiene objetivo 970/980...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Llevo escuchando eso de que a la vuelta de vacaciones las empresas van a cerrar masivamente... desde junio del 2007, y de momento, en mi entorno, todavía no ha cerrado ninguna, despidos, si (de los más improductivos por cierto), pero cerrar, todavía no he visto ninguna.



Pues pásate por cualquier polígono industrial... ahora mismo son la alegria de la fiesta... 



Saludos


----------



## awai (31 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues pásate por cualquier polígono industrial... ahora mismo son la alegria de la fiesta...
> Saludos



Me paso por unos cuantos todas las semanas ^__^ de hecho si te contara de lo que trabajo, dirías algo así, como...que hijo d....
Y la cosa está mal, muy mal, no te lo niego, pero de ahí, a que todas las fabricas de España cierren, queda un trecho.
Ya te digo he visto despidos, bastantes, cosa que yo hubiera hecho mucho antes en la mayoría de las empresas (ya sabes, la reducción de costes para mejorar la eficiencia no es algo que muchos empresarios hagan con asiduidad, prefieren tener 2 secretarias macizas a una fea que hace lo que las dos juntas ^__^, no saben que irse a un club les sale más barato ).
Pero ya te digo, cierres masivos a la argentina no lo verán tus ojos (al menos este año), el que viene ya veremos.


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2009)

awai dijo:


> Me paso por unos cuantos todas las semanas ^__^ de hecho si te contara de lo que trabajo, dirías algo así, como...que hijo d....
> Y la cosa está mal, muy mal, no te lo niego, pero de ahí, a que todas las fabricas de España cierren, queda un trecho.
> Ya te digo he visto despidos, bastantes, cosa que yo hubiera hecho mucho antes en la mayoría de las empresas (ya sabes, la reducción de costes para mejorar la eficiencia no es algo que muchos empresarios hagan con asiduidad, prefieren tener 2 secretarias macizas a una fea que hace lo que las dos juntas ^__^, no saben que irse a un club les sale más barato ).
> Pero ya te digo, cierres masivos a la argentina no lo verán tus ojos (al menos este año), el que viene ya veremos.




Pues si..., al año que viene ya veremos... :o



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (31 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce; El triángulo del que habla Wataru_ creo que es éste...













Este es... es de un chico argento (¿He dicho alguna vez que me encanta Buenos Aires jaja? (joder... acabo de leerlo todo junto y me sonaba a "gey" total, y ni de coña... me refiero a las Bonarenses pfff pfff)).

Otra cosa, he visto en el foro de Kostaroff (u algo así ), una recopilación de el tradeo de las agencias en cada valor... voy a ver si me pongo en contacto con este chico y vamos recopilando info de varios valores... 

Creo que es de lo más útil, saber lo que hace el enemigo es vital. La inteligencia militar es clave para no desperdiciar a los soldados ^__^!

Un saludo, luego abriré otro post con el post del chico este.

Re-Edito: http://www.rava.com.ar/foro/viewtop...k=t&sd=d&sid=65678920b845b784f6a21e567c803df4
Re-re-Edito: En el primer dibujo aún no había roto, en el segundo se ve como rompió y con volumen además.

Este es el foro... todos lo conocéis, pero me sabe mal sacar dibujitos sin agradecer, (Me he de registrar... pero aún no me ha dado por ahí).


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2009)

Los 1100 del SP500 están ahí fuera... simplemente debeis meter la pasta... 


Edito:

Es el momento de comprar:

http://www.eleconomista.es/mercados...-hallan-camino-en-la-enredadera-bursatil.html


Y no se pierdan los comentarios... 



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (31 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Los 1100 del SP500 están ahí fuera... simplemente debeis meter la pasta...
> 
> 
> Edito:
> ...



A mi me mola el 10.



> A final de año el ibex estará por debajo de los 3000 puntos y si no al tiempo.
> 
> La verdad es que cuesta creer la cantidad de pardillos que hay en este país...



A unir seguidores a la causa.

PD: Me reafirmo, los tipos al cero, son una trampa.


----------



## azkunaveteya (31 May 2009)




----------



## tonuel (31 May 2009)

Para animar un poco el hilo os contaré que ya terminé de leer el primero de los libros, el de Llinares que me recomendó percebo... 


Y la conclusión que saco es que este tio es un charlatán, un hereje, un hombre sin moral ni fe y un antipatriota joder... :



*I WANT TO BELIEVE... * :




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (31 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Para animar un poco el hilo os contaré que ya terminé de leer el primero de los libros, el de Llinares que me recomendó percebo...
> 
> 
> Y la conclusión que saco es que este tio es un charlatán, un hereje, un hombre sin moral ni fe y un antipatriota joder... :



En realidad no es más que un nuevo profeta venido a más. 
No hay más que ver las operaciones chorras e irrealizables que publica en su blog y esos aires de grandeza que afloran por cada una de las letrujas que escribe. Llegará la hora de su caída (si no le ha llegado ya), como les llegó a todos los gurús que alguna vez acertaron con algo por pura chorra.

Una pena de dinero el que has tirado a la basura. Lo podrías haber tirado en el parqué de la bolsa. Te hubieras divertido más


----------



## Wataru_ (31 May 2009)

Este dibujito me gusta ^___^!







Ya veremos que tal sale la cosa... lo importante de estas cosas es el tener posibilidades a mano, para no obsesionarse que una única idea (Eso va por ti, Tonuel  )
Abre algún largo en el mismo valor para protegerte de las subidas... es decir ve jugando con el.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Una pena de dinero el que has tirado a la basura. Lo podrías haber tirado en el parqué de la bolsa. Te hubieras divertido más




Eso ya lo hago... 


Por cierto... ahora voy a empezar con el de Saez del Castillo, el de las tapas duras... "Así se gana el dinero en bolsa"

Este hombre por sus "actuaciones" en intereconomia ya me cae mejor... sobre los famosos decálogos de la bolsa lo que veo difícil es lo de no tener fe..., no va conmigo... :



Saludos


----------



## P1TERPAN2006 (31 May 2009)

*Analísis pormenorizado de tendencias...*

Intervengo en este hilo, después de mucho tiempo de no hacerlo y es para dar mi pronóstico para la semana que se avecina, según mis análisis bursatil del dedo chupao puesto al viento, me dice que la figura de dos hombros y el cabezón desinflao me indica muy a las claras que para la semana que viene, si mulder no me contradice, la tendencia de la bolsa apañola será:
*PABAJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!*​
Un saludo!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 May 2009)

Peterpan, mucho no has leido, porque una página atrás hay una porra... 

Por cierto, alguien sabe donde anda SNB4president, que últimamente no cuelga la bolsa oriental.... :

Saludos...

PD: Wataru_ totalmente de acuerdo contigo, yo también tengo un par de ideas en la cabeza, no una sola, y aprovecharé en cada momento lo que me brinde la tendencia, ya la he cagado bastante este mes, intentado predecir cuando se giraría...


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2009)

P1TERPAN2006 dijo:


> Intervengo en este hilo, después de mucho tiempo de no hacerlo y es para dar mi pronóstico para la semana que se avecina, según mis análisis bursatil del dedo chupao puesto al viento, me dice que la figura de dos hombros y el cabezón desinflao me indica muy a las claras que para la semana que viene, si mulder no me contradice, la tendencia de la bolsa apañola será:
> *PABAJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!*​
> Un saludo!!!




Hombre... cuanto tiempo sin saber de sus pormenorizados análisis... 


No me tiren todavia el ibex al guano que para el martes o miercoles tengo cita con el botas... 



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien sabe donde anda SNB4president, que últimamente no cuelga la bolsa oriental.... :




Creo que se piró del país con unos cuantos millones bajo el brazo... en plan patriota y tal...



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (31 May 2009)

tonuel busca un pdf editado por santander y cepsa de como invertir...


----------



## P1TERPAN2006 (31 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Peterpan, mucho no has leido, porque una página atrás hay una porra...
> 
> Por cierto, alguien sabe donde anda SNB4president, que últimamente no cuelga la bolsa oriental.... :
> 
> ...



Tiene usted razón, pero si ha leido mis concienzudos análisis bursatiles, siempre llego a la misma conclusión y no se porqué??? :

*PABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJJJJJJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!*


----------



## Wataru_ (31 May 2009)

Santander contaba, a 25 de mayo, con un colchón de títulos propios del 1,795%, frente al 2,142% que acumulaba el 10 de marzo.


BSN Total 
22-may-09 -4.879.098 
25-may-09 -2.009.305 
26-may-09 -6.801.415 
27-may-09 -9.130.448 
28-may-09 -486.429 
29-may-09 -3.608.905

Contando a partir del día 26 de Mayo(supongo que en la declaración ya estaría incluidas las ventas de ese día, o no...)Me da -20.027.197

Número total acciones del Santander: 8.155.605.723

De las cuales:
El Consejo tiene:290.520.830
Institucionales: 4.580.664.853
Minoristas:3.284.420.040
Estos datos no valen demasiado, están publicados en el informe del accionista, del primer trimestre (Habrá cambiado mucho desde entonces.) 

El 1.795% de 8.155.605.723 me da: 146.393.122
(Que alguien me revise eso, me sale un .7 al final, que he descartado para centrarnos en lo importante).

146.393.122 - 20.027.197= 126.365.925

Esas son el número aproximado de acciones que tiene ahora... si en el segundo trimestre va a entregar acciones en vez de money ,a menos que el accionista lo exprese, que serán muy pocos... con este dato actualizado podemos jugar muucho.

Un saludo y ya iremos actualizando esto... 
PD: Echarme un cable y revisemos el dato, puede ser interesante el tema.


----------



## carvil (31 May 2009)

Buenas y calurosas tardes, mi voto 



Mixtables---------------B------------ -1
Tonuel-----------------B------------ -1
Bayne------------------B------------ -1
-H- --------------------B------------ -1
LCASC------------------B------------ -1
rosonero----------------B------------ -1
pecata minuta----------A------------ +1
Mulder-------------------B----------- -1
Chollero------------------B----------- -1
Azkuna-------------------B------------????
Hannibal Lecter-----------B----------- -1
Carolus------------------B------------ -1
awai ------------------A-------------- +1
Sleepwalk---------------B------------- -1 
Speculo-----------------A-------------+1
Carvil-------------------B------------- -1



Salu2


----------



## Mulder (31 May 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

El SAN tiene ahora como objetivo los 8 euros, creo que de ahí se ira hacia abajo.


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> El SAN tiene ahora como objetivo los 8 euros, creo que de ahí se ira hacia abajo.




Ya echaba en falta sus análisis... no sabe las alegrias que me dan... 



Saludos


----------



## Claca (31 May 2009)

Tras largos meses de estudio, por fin he dado con una sesuda operativa que explica perfectamente los movimientos del ibex. Os la traigo en forma de jueguete. 

Empieza así:

*El ibex...*

Se lanza el dado intención







Se lanza el dado acción







Luego se lanza el dado momento







Finalmente, si se quiere, se puede lanzar el dado M o Mulder, repitiendo una vez más la secuencia anterior.







Hasta el momento me están generando jugosas plusvalías. Que los disfrutéis ;-)


----------



## Claca (31 May 2009)

Añado mi voto:

Mixtables---------------B------------ -1
Tonuel-----------------B------------ -1
Bayne------------------B------------ -1
-H- --------------------B------------ -1
LCASC------------------B------------ -1
rosonero----------------B------------ -1
pecata minuta----------A------------ +1
Mulder-------------------B----------- -1
Chollero------------------B----------- -1
Azkuna-------------------B------------????
Hannibal Lecter-----------B----------- -1
Carolus------------------B------------ -1
awai ------------------A-------------- +1
Sleepwalk---------------B------------- -1 
Speculo-----------------A-------------+1
Carvil-------------------B------------- -1
Claca-------------------B------------- -1 ( techo en 9800)


----------



## Wataru_ (31 May 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Añado mi voto:
> 
> Mixtables---------------B------------ -1
> Tonuel-----------------B------------ -1
> ...



Wataru_-----------------A------------ -1
Comentario racista: ¿Yo soy negro o que? Snifff... Me habéis sacado de la lista... me vuelvo a poner..


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Wataru_-----------------A------------ -1
> Comentario racista: ¿Yo soy negro o que? Snifff... Me habéis sacado de la lista... me vuelvo a poner..



O una cosa u otra... no vale decir que sube y baja a la vez... :o



Saludo


----------



## Wataru_ (31 May 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> O una cosa u otra... no vale decir que sube y baja a la vez... :o
> Saludo



^__^! Subirá... pero no mucho jaja , el menos uno es que no lo tengo muy claro.

Mañana...voy a entrar en SAN, justo después de la subasta... 

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ^__^! Subirá... pero no mucho jaja , el menos uno es que no lo tengo muy claro.
> 
> Mañana...voy a entrar en SAN, justo después de la subasta...
> 
> Un saludo



El -1 no se elige Wataru_, si dices A es +1 y si dices B es -1. 

Por cierto, entraras largo o corto...?

Saludos...


----------



## awai (31 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ^__^! Subirá... pero no mucho jaja , el menos uno es que no lo tengo muy claro.
> 
> Mañana...voy a entrar en SAN, justo después de la subasta...
> 
> Un saludo



tonuel? y ese torero? ^___^


----------



## Wataru_ (31 May 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El -1 no se elige Wataru_, si dices A es +1 y si dices B es -1.
> 
> Por cierto, entraras largo o corto...?
> 
> Saludos...



Juer ... no lo entiendo... si ya pongo A o B ... ¿para qué hace falta entonces el número? Umm esto ya lo he preguntado creo... pero vamos sigo sin enterarme.

Entraré largo, si los futuros están en positivo, que lo estarán. El euro50 y el resto de bolsas europeas cerraron muy por debajo de donde lo hicieron los Yankis, con lo cual... hasta su apertura estaremos verdecitos.

Pero vamos... que yo trataré de sacarle algunos céntimos y ha otra cosa... (si me dejan). Y si veo algún pico de estos rápidos... ya me pondré corto, pero lo mismo... intentaremos ser breves. El objetivo es llegar a la apertura liquido, o bien con el stop ajustado.

Umm ... quiero mirar lo de operar con indices con el Euro50... ¿es complicado? lo de la volatilidad y esas cosas ¿dan mucho la vara?
¿Alguien se atreve a dar un mini-curso?

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ^__^! Subirá... pero no mucho jaja , el menos uno es que no lo tengo muy claro.
> 
> Mañana...voy a entrar en SAN, justo después de la subasta...
> 
> Un saludo




Error de gacela... si quieres comprarle papel al botas mejor espera a que llegue a la zona de 7,35-7,40... que luego vienen los lloros... :



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 May 2009)

El -1 o el +1 simplemente es la ponderación para hacer una media y ver como queda el sentimeinto de burbuja.info... 

Yo opero con IGMarkets sobre índices, el Stokk50 es con diferencia el que mejor está por riesgo. Un mini-contrato vale 20€, te soplan 6€ en comisiones, 2€ por abrirlo y 2€ al comprar y 2€ al cerrar por la orquilla de a compra/venta que es de 1 pipo arriba y abajo del actual.

Lo bueno del Stokk es:
-No hace barridos "muy" estraños
-Es barato
-Se comporta como el S&P, o muy parecido

Es difícil ajustarlo, no es como las acciones que se mueven más tranquilas, y para mí la clave es saber entrar en el momento preciso y saber ajustar el stop...

Saludos...

PD: Es más adrenalítico que las acciones, porque se mueve más, ganas y pierdes dinero en segundos o minutos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 May 2009)

Bueno, ahí van mis teorías, por si alguno se aburre y quiere leer un ladrillo:

Teoría 1----> el día 4 reunión del BCE y habla Trichet, dirá o hará algo para frenar al Euro, en teoría eso es malo para las bolsas.

BCE: Calendario de reuniones del Consejo de Gobierno y del Consejo General del BCE y de las conferencias de prensa respectivas en los años 2008 y 2009

Pero claro, queda por ver que las bolsas y el €/$ se sigan correlacionando como hasta ahora, con la bajada que ha tenido el dólar en los últimos días el S&P debería haberse disparado, pero no, a ver si va a bajar el Euro y las bolsas no bajan.

También se puede interpretar como que las bolsas no han bajado gracias a la debilidad del dólar, así que si Trichet no tiene cuidado y hace caer al Euro las bolsas caerían con fuerza.

Otra cuestión es que, en teoría, Trichet quiere ayudar a USA a salir de la crisis, como se acerca el veranito y USA es un destino turístico de primer nivel, Trichet se estaría calladito para que el dólar esté bajo y tengan una buena temporada turística que les ayude a mejorar el saldo de su balanza por cuenta corriente, ya el verano pasado el dólar estuvo muy débil.

Creo que Trichet se estará calladito el día 4 y no tumbará al Euro.

Teoría 2----> pepon está alcista y punto pelota. Parafraseando a la película The Jackal: "pepon en un profesional que ha sobrevivido durante años en uno de los oficios más duros del mundo, tiene un plan perfectamente trazado y un sólo objetivo..., ganar dinero..."

Teoría 3----> Teoría del Smart/Dumb money. Se repite el patrón que tuvo lugar en los suelos de la bolsa de 2003, según eso, ahora tocaría el último recorte antes de superar la MM200 sesiones en el S&P e irnos al infinito y más allá.

Aquí se ve bien lo que quiero decir:







Los paralelismos son evidentes.

El Smart/Dumb money a corto plazo:







Aquí se ve que el ambiente de euforia no ha llegado ni siquiera al nivel de principios de enero, donde la confianza total superó el 1,2.

El dumb money sí llegó a los niveles de enero, han sido las manos fuertes las que no se han comportado igual, no sé si esto tendrá que ver con lo que dice Cárpatos de que muchas manos fuertes se han quedado fuera mirando, ni idea.

Que cada cual lo interprete como quiera, yo tengo un lío tremendo.

Teoría 4----> El Burbuja Confidence Index da señal de compra clara.


Así que me voy a fiar del BCI y voto A (y eso que me da algo de miedo el 9800 del Ibex).



De momento:

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de junio:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.424,30 + 3%= 9.707,03)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.424,30 - 3%= 9.141,57)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 9.707,03 y 9.141,57)

Mixtables---------------B------------ -1
Tonuel-----------------B------------ -1
Bayne------------------B----------- -1
-H- --------------------B------------- -1
LCASC------------------B------------ -1
rosonero----------------B------------ -1
pecata minuta-----------A---------- +1
Mulder-------------------B----------- -1
Chollero------------------B----------- -1
Azkuna-------------------B----------- -1
Hannibal Lecter-----------B----------- -1
Carolus------------------B----------- -1
awai --------------------A----------- +1
Sleepwalk----------------B----------- -1
Speculo-----------------A---------- +1
Wataru_----------------A------------ +1
Gamu------------------B------------- -1
Carvil------------------B------------- -1
Claca------------------B------------- -1 ( techo en 9800)
Benditaliquidez---------A------------- +1

Suma------------------------------ -10
BCI(media)------------------------ -0,5







Por cierto, que alguien lo confirme pero creo que el Ibex YA ESTÁ por encima de la media de 200 sesiones y nadie ha dicho nada.


----------



## P1TERPAN2006 (1 Jun 2009)

*Lunes NEGRO, NEGRISIMO...*

Yo apuesto por B y -3, mañana va a ser un LUNES NEGRO, mas o menos la evolución de los valores va a ser como los de la grafica adjunta... 
*PABAJOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jun 2009)

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de junio:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.424,30 + 3%= 9.707,03)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.424,30 - 3%= 9.141,57)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 9.707,03 y 9.141,57)

Mixtables---------------B------------ -1
Tonuel-----------------B------------ -1
Bayne------------------B----------- -1
-H- --------------------B------------- -1
LCASC------------------B------------ -1
rosonero----------------B------------ -1
pecata minuta-----------A---------- +1
Mulder-------------------B----------- -1
Chollero------------------B----------- -1
Azkuna-------------------B----------- -1
Hannibal Lecter-----------B----------- -1
Carolus------------------B----------- -1
awai --------------------A----------- +1
Sleepwalk----------------B----------- -1
Speculo-----------------A---------- +1
Wataru_----------------A------------ +1
Gamu------------------B------------- -1
Carvil------------------B------------- -1
Claca------------------B------------- -1 ( techo en 9800)
Benditaliquidez---------A------------- +1
P1TERPAN2006---------B------------- -1

Suma------------------------------ -11
BCI(media)------------------------ -0,5238


Gente que votó en encuestas anteriores y que no ha votado en ésta:

Pepon26
Xavigomis
evidente
Festivaldelhumor
Starkiller
Borjita Burbujas
Burbujeador
Chameleon
DP
Hagen
Monsterspeculator
Otropepito
Pepitoria
Stuyvesant
Percebo

Se puede votar hasta que abra el Ibex.


----------



## luisfernando (1 Jun 2009)

me uno ante la ausencia, mañana GM, ya os dije 
y el dolar mañana, muerto, a 1,50$=1€, ya sabeis, China dice que tiene demasiadisimos Bonos de EEUU


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jun 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> me uno ante la ausencia, mañana GM, ya os dije
> y el dolar mañana, muerto, a 1,50$=1€, ya sabeis, China dice que tiene demasiadisimos Bonos de EEUU



¿Te pongo voto bajista en la encuesta?

¿O alcista?, porque ya sabrás que si cae el dólar las bolsas y el petróleo van p'arriba.


----------



## Riviera (1 Jun 2009)

Mixtables---------------B------------ -1
Tonuel-----------------B------------ -1
Bayne------------------B----------- -1
-H- --------------------B------------- -1
LCASC------------------B------------ -1
rosonero----------------B------------ -1
pecata minuta-----------A---------- +1
Mulder-------------------B----------- -1
Chollero------------------B----------- -1
Azkuna-------------------B----------- -1
Hannibal Lecter-----------B----------- -1
Carolus------------------B----------- -1
awai --------------------A----------- +1
Sleepwalk----------------B----------- -1
Speculo-----------------A---------- +1
Wataru_----------------A------------ +1
Gamu------------------B------------- -1
Carvil------------------B------------- -1
Claca------------------B------------- -1 ( techo en 9800)
Benditaliquidez---------A------------- +1
P1TERPAN2006---------B------------- -1
Riviera-----------------B------------- -1

Eso si,viendo el cierre del viernes,esta semana veremos los 9800 :


----------



## Starkiller (1 Jun 2009)

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de junio:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.424,30 + 3%= 9.707,03)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.424,30 - 3%= 9.141,57)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 9.707,03 y 9.141,57)

Mixtables---------------B------------ -1
Tonuel-----------------B------------ -1
Bayne------------------B----------- -1
-H- --------------------B------------- -1
LCASC------------------B------------ -1
rosonero----------------B------------ -1
pecata minuta-----------A---------- +1
Mulder-------------------B----------- -1
Chollero------------------B----------- -1
Azkuna-------------------B----------- -1
Hannibal Lecter-----------B----------- -1
Carolus------------------B----------- -1
awai --------------------A----------- +1
Sleepwalk----------------B----------- -1
Speculo-----------------A---------- +1
Wataru_----------------A------------ +1
Gamu------------------B------------- -1
Carvil------------------B------------- -1
Claca------------------B------------- -1 ( techo en 9800)
Benditaliquidez---------A------------- +1
P1TERPAN2006---------B------------- -1
Starkiller---------------A------------- +1
Riviera-----------------B------------- -1

Suma------------------------------ -11
BCI(media)------------------------ -0,4782


Gente que votó en encuestas anteriores y que no ha votado en ésta:

Pepon26
Xavigomis
evidente
Festivaldelhumor
Borjita Burbujas
Burbujeador
Chameleon
DP
Hagen
Monsterspeculator
Otropepito
Pepitoria
Stuyvesant
Percebo

Se puede votar hasta que abra el Ibex.


----------



## Starkiller (1 Jun 2009)

Por cierto, tengo curiosidad, como se ha desempeñado el indicador en los meses pasados? No he andado muy atento al tema...


----------



## aksarben (1 Jun 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de junio:
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.424,30 + 3%= 9.707,03)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.424,30 - 3%= 9.141,57)
> ...



aksarben---------------A------------- +1

No sé cómo lo van a conseguir, pero creo que son capaces...


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

Los futuros vienen calentitos...


Abrimos en los 9570 puntos.... oh yeahhhh... :




Saludos


----------



## carvil (1 Jun 2009)

Buenos dias


Nikkei: 9,673  +150.25 +1.58% 

Salu2


----------



## Tyrelfus (1 Jun 2009)

QUEBRÓ GM:

General Motors se declarará hoy en quiebra antes de la apertura de mercados

Dia caliente...


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

Hoy cerramos en los 9350 puntos... he dicho... 




Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jun 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Por cierto, tengo curiosidad, como se ha desempeñado el indicador en los meses pasados? No he andado muy atento al tema...




Mes--------------------------BCI----------Ibex35
marzo-------------------- -0,6153 ----- +19,94%
abril---------------------- +0,0526 ----- +18,90% 
mayo--------------------- -02222 ----- +5,99%
junio--------------------- -0,4166------?¿?¿?








Las 9:00, campaaana y se acabó.

Así queda este mes:


> El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de junio:
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.424,30 + 3%= 9.707,03)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.424,30 - 3%= 9.141,57)
> ...


----------



## rosonero (1 Jun 2009)

Buenos días a la forería,

Eurostoxx en 2520, ¿dónde tiene resistencia? gracias


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Jun 2009)

Buenos días ^___^!

Se me escapó el SAN, después de la subasta, los de R4 como siempre, jodiendo, se me quedó paralizado, lo de las posiciones... grrr

He entrado en IBE en 6.09, es la blue chip tonta.. siempre va algo retrasada, veremos que tal lo hace hoy.

Un saludo y suerte a todos


----------



## rosonero (1 Jun 2009)

Otra retrasadita es FERROVIAL, todo el mundo en escalada libre y ella justo lo que sube el Ibex y ni eso, e IBERIA más de lo mismo ::

Por cierto, IBERIA cotizando con tres decimales. Por lo que he leído a partir de hoy unas cuantos valores se acogen a este tipo de cotización a tres decimales, en el Ibex solo IBERIA.


----------



## pepon26 (1 Jun 2009)

Otro dia de champán y rosas en el paraiso. Y van.....


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Jun 2009)

Hombre Iberia está subiendo casi un 2%... además con la noticia de que esta semana vuelve a las negociaciones para la fusión... volverá a subir.


----------



## rosonero (1 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hombre Iberia está subiendo casi un 2%... además con la noticia de que esta semana vuelve a las negociaciones para la fusión... volverá a subir.



JE JE , tienes razón, me puede el ansia, es que entre recuperar lo que bajo el viernes y luego sacarle algo de plusvalía necesito MMMMMAAAAAAAAASSSSSSS


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Buenos días.

La suspensión de pagos de GM, no va a deslucir otro día alcista....


FRÁNCFORT --Qatar todavía está considerando invertir en el fabricante de automóviles de lujo Porsche Automobil Holding SE (PAH3.XE), según una información del fin de semana de la agencia Reuters. 

"Estamos estudiando este asunto", dijo el sábado el primer ministro, el jeque Hamad bin Jassem al-Thani, según Reuters. "Desde un punto de vista legal, no puedo hacer más comentarios", añadió.


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

El por qué del subidon de ENAGAS:

--GAS Natural SA (GAS.MC) anunció el lunes que ha acordado la venta de su participación del 5% de Enagás (ENAG.MC) a Oman Oil Holdings Spain SLU por EUR155,2 millones. 

En un comunicado, la gasista catalana dijo que la ejecución de la operación está sujeta a la aprobación por parte de la autoridad de competencia. 


La compañía indicó que la venta de su participación en Enagás se enmarca en el plan de desinversiones acordado con la Comisión Nacional de la Competencia por la compra de Unión Fenosa (UNF.MC). 

Página web: Gas Natural - Calefaccion domestica, calderas, instalaciones y servicios al consumidor.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Otro dia de champán y rosas en el paraiso. Y van.....




pepon antipatriota... a octubre no llegamos y usted lo sabe... 




Saludos


----------



## Mckensy (1 Jun 2009)

Alguien sabe lo que le pasa a Vueling??? Está totalmente parada.


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Tonuel, la bolsa es previsible... el viernes cerramos con vistas al cierre de USA, estaba garantizado el GAP al alza... al igual que comprar GAMESA era sinonimo de grandes plusvalías al día siguiente.

Todo está saliendo según lo previsto, se pueden generar enormes plusv... solo es necesario tener el capital y operar.

Los mercados nos brindan la oportunidad... solo hay que saber aprovecharla... y pepon nos recuerda donde estamos!


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Jun 2009)

DonPepito, una pregunta del mercado USA.

En las Pre-subastas y post... ¿A que hora abren hora española y cierran? Es que en algunos sitios pone una cosa y luego está abierto antes...

Otra cosa... ¿ahí se puede comprar? o solo es un reflejo de las ordenes puestas como en aquí, fácilmente manipulables.

Thx


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel, la bolsa es previsible... el viernes cerramos con vistas al cierre de USA, estaba garantizado el GAP al alza... al igual que comprar GAMESA era sinonimo de grandes plusvalías al día siguiente.
> 
> Todo está saliendo según lo previsto, se pueden generar enormes plusv... solo es necesario tener el capital y operar.
> 
> Los mercados nos brindan la oportunidad... solo hay que saber aprovecharla... y pepon nos recuerda donde estamos!




*ES LO QUE HAY...* :o


Yo de momento voy a esperar para meter los próximos cortos... seguramente hasta los 97XX del ibex... :


Mientras tanto seguiré leyendo y aprendiendo a la vez que fortalezco mi fe en los 3500... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Ellos le llaman el pre-market & AfterHours, normalmente los brokers españoles no pueden operar a esas horas.... Es preferible comprar antes del cierre, si la cot está calentita... siempre abren con el GAP alcista y no hay manera de comprar barato... no la sueltan ni un solo momento.

Yo he perdido algunos EUR, por el cambio actual... el dolar irá a 1.60USD... quien lo sabe?

No veo claro que vayamos a ver los niveles de marzo, tendremos recortes semanales, en mi opinión!


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No veo claro que vayamos a ver los niveles de marzo, tendremos recortes semanales, en mi opinión!




Si eso hasta pepon lo tiene claro para el 4T... xD... :


Aunque yo lo que creo es que será antes..., aunque bien es cierto que tochovista vaticinó que seria en octubre... 




Saludos


----------



## rosonero (1 Jun 2009)

Fuera de FERR a 24.35 desde los 24.11 x 500 del viernes. Parece que nos hemos metido en un lateral de tres pares de coj..........

Y mientras, Iberia atrás como los cangrejos ::, pero hoy no me la da, en cualquier momento se va a 1.65 y de ahí a buscar el 1.70 si los USA acompañan estos días (o eso espero )


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

El IBEX va a subir +2,20% hoy... está pendiente de prender la mecha.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Y mientras, Iberia atrás como los cangrejos pero hoy no me la da, en cualquier momento se va a 1.65 y de ahí a buscar el 1.70 si los USA acompañan estos días (o eso espero )





donpepito dijo:


> El IBEX va a subir +2,20% hoy... está pendiente de prender la mecha.





Hoy acabamos en negativo... lo huelo... :


Por cierto...

¿Quien coño son ACF Madrid?

En Arcelor lo están comprando todo... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

LONDRES --DJ Eurostoxx 50 +2,6% a 2.515,39 puntos, con el sector automóvil encabezando las subidas por el acuerdo alcanzado entre el gobierno de EEUU y General Motors, indican los corredores. Renault +5,1% y Daimler +4,8%. 

Agregan que la reciente mejora de los datos económicos ha impulsado el apetito por el riesgo. "Para la supervivencia del sector automóvil de EEUU, la mejora de la confianza de los consumidores llega en el momento adecuado", señala Newedge Group. 

Los mineros lideran el índice por un aumento de los precios de los metales, con el cobre y el níquel alcanzando nuevo máximos de 2009. La atención se centra en los datos del PMI de la eurozona. (ISD)


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Ahorro corporación... las cajas.. esos son los causantes de llevar a IBERIA a 1,34€ (vendieron +10m en subasta) .... están buscando liquidez...

MTS, es una cot de cuidado.. hemos sido unos ingenuos.


----------



## rosonero (1 Jun 2009)

Dita sea!!!!!!!! Nuca acierto con la salida en FERR, ya está en 24.60 :

Es curioso como cuando el Ibex entra en lateral o baja un poco ellas van y siguen subiendo sin prisa pero sin pausa. la madre que las parió.


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Esas nuevas gacelas que están llamando a las puertas... aquí están las plusv:

Cuarenta valores para catapultar su cartera - Expansión.com


Mas de cuarenta valores de la bolsa española cotizan ya por encima de la valoración media de los expertos. *Destaca el sector financiero, con Banco de Valencia un 48% por encima de su precio objetivo; Bankinter lo ha superado en un 40% y Sabadell en casi un 30%.*


Los que mejor están son los dos grandes bancos. Santander todavía tendría un recorrido del 7% y BBVA cotiza por encima de su valoración objetiva en un 4%, según los datos de FactSet. Muchas entidades señalan que las últimas rebajas de precios objetivos fueron muy agresivas y que se corregirán al alza progresivamente.


Es cierto que los precios objetivos suelen ir en aumento cuando la cotización mejora. Otras compañías que cotizan muy por encima de lo que valoran sus acciones los analistas son NH, Afirma, Nicolás Correa, Puleva Biotech, Sacyr y Dogi, entre otros. Esta última ha presentado concurso de acreedores.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

Otro dia más de papelón... que pete todo ya hostia... :



Saludos


----------



## Caída a Plomo (1 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si eso hasta pepon lo tiene claro para el 4T... xD... :
> 
> Aunque yo lo que creo es que será antes..., aunque bien es cierto que tochovista vaticinó que seria en octubre...



No se puede estar contra la tendencia.

Desde marzo hay una orgía de euros y dólares, y hasta que pare no se puede ir en contra. ¿Hasta cuándo? yo creo que todos los estados están fulminando el dinero de los contribuyentes inyectándolo indirectamente en multinacionales, bancos, etc. y que de alguna manera hace que la bolsa suba y suba.

Importa un bledo si después la masa borrega tiene que pagarlo en futuras generaciones. Al fin y al cabo la masa borrega está para trabajar por cuatro duros y votar tras consumir televisión como lo que son, borregos. Después de todo cuando se le trasquila a un borrego, éste sigue balando al son del pastor como antes.

Además en las crisis hay un auge importante de los juegos de azar.


----------



## Starkiller (1 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Otro dia más de papelón... que pete todo ya hostia... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



No te queda ná...
Mientras la renta fija siga cayendo, la bolsa seguirá subiendo.

Eso es una máxima inamovible.


----------



## Sleepwalk (1 Jun 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> No te queda ná...
> Mientras la renta fija siga cayendo, la bolsa seguirá subiendo.
> 
> Eso es una máxima inamovible.



Pues que hagan lo que yo....nómina que cobro, nómina que sale del banco.
A ver con que van a jugar.....


----------



## Starkiller (1 Jun 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Pues que hagan lo que yo....nómina que cobro, nómina que sale del banco.
> A ver con que van a jugar.....



Y que mas les da?

Por cada uno que saca su nómina del banco (Cosa que yo tb hago), hay veinte hipotecaditos que se dejan hasta los calzones.

Pero eso da igual, lo que anda por la renta fija / bolsa son las grandes fortunas y fondos, jugando con dinero fiduciario creado durante toda esta orgía.

Por triste que parezca, ellos lo mueven todo. Tu nómina importa tres cojones, a pesar de que en una economía sana, debería ser lo que importara.


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Tengo una orden en GAS NATURAL de 12000acs a 12,85 ... la llevaremos allí?

Que se apunten los de las plusvalias ....!!!


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2009)

A los buenos dias!

Hoy hemos subido fuerte tal y como estaba previsto, aunque ahora nos toca hacer un pequeño pull-back, no veo que acabemos en rojo ni hoy ni en los próximos 2 días (como mínimo).

De todas formas me acabo de salir de CIN con 3 céntimos de beneficio, le he puesto orden en el máximo cuando ha llegado pero la orden no se ha ejecutado, maldita sea, claro que estaba acompañando a mi mujer al médico y estaba operando a través del movil, no se puede ser tan rápido.

Busco salirme de todo lo que tengo, aunque sean todos largos y nos vayamos arriba, porque las operaciones de la semana pasada no me salieron tan bien como hubiese querido que salieran y ya las estoy aguantando más tiempo del previsto.

Para este mes no espero que acabemos en verde, pero eso no quiere decir que ahora no hagamos unos máximos para caernos desde bien alto. De todas formas las primeras dos semanas de junio las espero alcistas, con algunas correcciones claro, la corrección de final de mes no debería ser demasiado fuerte tampoco.


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

LONDRES --El sector manufacturero de la eurozona se contrajo en mayo a su tasa más baja desde el pasado mes de noviembre. 

El índice de Gerentes de Compra, PMI por sus siglas en inglés, del sector industrial de la eurozona se situó en 40,7 en mayo desde el 36,8 de abril, según los datos de Markit Economics. 

Un dato inferior a 50 indica una caída de la actividad. 

Los economistas, la semana pasada esperaban que el PMI se mantuviera sin cambios en su estimación preliminar de 40,5. 

El PMI manufacturero ha ido subiendo desde los mínimos alcanzados a principios de año en línea con otros indicadores económicos, lo que sugiere que el crecimiento de la economía encontró su punto de inflexión en el primer trimestre del año. 

En Alemania, el PMI manufacturero subió a 39,6 en mayo desde el 35,4 de abril; en Francia avanzó a 43,3 frente al dato adelantado de 43,1. 

El PMI italiano se situó en 41,1 desde el 37,2 de abril. 

El PMI de la eurozona se calcula a partir de los datos de Alemania, Francia, Italia, España, Irlanda, Austria, Grecia y los Países Bajos, que aglutinan el 92% de la actividad manufacturera de la región.


----------



## -H- (1 Jun 2009)

Esto no baja ni a patadas, en fín habrá que acopiar paciencia ::


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Ya han entrado algunas en GAS, a 12,85€


----------



## Alexandros (1 Jun 2009)

Pregunto a los entendidos: ¿Que va a pasar con GM en Wall Street? ¿Van a cancelar el stock?


Buenos días a todos.


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Si, creo que el viernes ... estaban rellenando el formulario para ser "delisted"


----------



## Starkiller (1 Jun 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Los hipotecaditos como dices, no dejan más que deudas, y les hace rezar para que no les falte trabajo y paguen, lo que vale es los más de 3000 lereles de un no hipotecado que les deja beneficio y que cada vez saco. Eso les pica te lo puedo asegurar, pero por un 1% no les dejo más que los gastos.
> Mi nómina, como la de muchos, es la que sirve para jugar, los que les deben aportan poco y dan menos juego.



En realidad cada vez que un hipotecadito paga su cuota, les da bastante margen de maniobra; date cuenta que ellos las titularizaciones no las pagan mensualmente; no normalmente. Es mas bien algo trimestral o anual.

Cierto que es aun mejor el dinero de tu nómina, pero tampoco es problema para ellos. Tienen fuentes de liquidez de sobra ahora mismo.

Precisamente, lo que les falta no es liquidez, es activos solventes donde meterla.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jun 2009)

Repsol en 16, y pico, ha tocado el 16,44 y yo me pregunto dónde tiene la próxima resistencia.

¿17,5?

Que alguien "tire" unas rayas de esas.


----------



## Alexandros (1 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, creo que el viernes ... estaban rellenando el formulario para ser "delisted"



Bueno...¿y la gente que tiene acciones de esto? ¿las van a liquidar? ¿a que precio?


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Es previsible que mantengan hoy la cot... por los foros USA de GM, puedes cotillear.


----------



## chollero (1 Jun 2009)

"En el día de hoy, cautivo y desarmado el ejército burbujista, han alcanzado las tropas constructoras sus últimos objetivos urbanizadores. La crisis ha terminado. Burgos, 1º de junio de 2009, año de la victoria."


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Jun 2009)

chollero dijo:


> "En el día de hoy, cautivo y desarmado el ejército burbujista, han alcanzado las tropas constructoras sus últimos objetivos urbanizadores. La crisis ha terminado. Burgos, 1º de junio de 2009, año de la victoria."



Joder que bueno.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

chollero dijo:


> "En el día de hoy, cautivo y desarmado el ejército burbujista, han alcanzado las tropas constructoras sus últimos objetivos urbanizadores. La crisis ha terminado. Burgos, 1º de junio de 2009, año de la victoria."



Y una mierda... :

Aquí estoy yo vivito y coleando... y con ganas de repartir hostias como panes... :




Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Jun 2009)

Si tuviera posibilidades de abrir cortos, me fijaría en BBVA.

Y para largos en telecinco.


----------



## -H- (1 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Repsol en 16, y pico, ha tocado el 16,44 y yo me pregunto dónde tiene la próxima resistencia.
> ¿17,5?



Va como un cohete, a ver si esto pega el petardazo de una vez, sino yo ya estoy dentro de hace meses, pero con lotes pequeñitos, que desastre


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

Esto va p'abajo...


Por cierto... os habeis enterado de la última hora en el BBVA... :


BBVA ofrece bajas de cinco años a sus empleados


Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Jun 2009)

Venga hombre que esto está muy aburrido eh


----------



## Alexandros (1 Jun 2009)

Por ahora GM sin premarket.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jun 2009)

Buenos días compañeros...!!! 

Cuando cobramos el diviendo de Grifols...? Es que es la primera vez y me hace ilusión y todo... y encima los primeros 1500€ no tienen IRPF... jeje 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Negociado BME.

*Negociación Renta Variable mayo alcanzó 75.780 millones de euros frente 97.479 millones en mayo 2008.*


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Jun 2009)

Joder, pues cobrar 1500 pavazos de dividendos en griffols ya es eh...

Cuando suba para lleida pagas tu las copas eh..


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Hay que apostar fuerte... MIRA MTS... la compramos en 20,21€ y la vendimos el mismo día por 21,30€ ... y en menos de una semana se ha ido a 24,00€

Master of manipulation AWARD! le doy!


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Tonuel... una gacela valiente ....

Relata su inversión:


Jajaja, yo tengo acciones de General Motors y podria hacer lo mismo que los llorones del Banif , Forum o los propietarios que se van a comer sus inversiones en ladrillo. 

Podria echarle la culpa al gobierno o al entrenador jejeje. 

Pero la realidad es la misma para todos los casos, creia que me metia en un chollo y que ganaria dinero facil, seguro y en pocos dias. La realidad es bien distinta, habia riesgo y salio mal. Toca apechugar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Joder, pues cobrar 1500 pavazos de dividendos en griffols ya es eh...
> 
> Cuando suba para lleida pagas tu las copas eh..



Las copas te las pago seguro, pero no cobro 1500€ en dividendos ni de coña... 

Digo que los primeros 1500€ que cobres en dividendos en todo el año no tributan IRPF...

Creo que se cobran 0,23€ y tengo 400acc, 92€ je je

Saludos...

PD1: Por cierto yo ahora no tengo liquedez en R4, pero entraría largo en Grifols...
PD2: Largo en Stokk en 2508,5... objetio quedarme poco tiempo...


----------



## -H- (1 Jun 2009)

A ver si pasan las europeas de una vez y empieza el baile, aunque empiezan a embargarme temores de que ya esté descontado, ¡¡¡¡¡¡queremos quiebras de cajas ya!!!!!!!
YouTube - Pompero - Pompero


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Yo recomiendo GRIFOLS para cortos, te hago un analisis DP HF,,, ahora.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

gacela devorada dijo:


> Jajaja, *yo tengo acciones de General Motors *y podria hacer lo mismo que los llorones del Banif , Forum o los propietarios que se van a comer sus inversiones en ladrillo.
> 
> Podria echarle la culpa al gobierno o al entrenador jejeje.
> 
> Pero la realidad es la misma para todos los casos, creia que me metia en un chollo y que ganaria dinero facil, seguro y en pocos dias. La realidad es bien distinta, habia riesgo y salio mal. Toca apechugar.








Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jun 2009)

Qué cabrón el Tonuel, y lleva cortos de SAN en 6,75 y 7,38.... 

Y lo digo yo, que tb voy corto en SAN... :o

Saludos....


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Grifols... en la sesión del viernes nos dejó una pequeña vela negra con ligera sombra superior, el estocástico y el MACD están cortados a la baja, y el RSI, se encuentra en zona neutral, por lo que he comprobado los 13,59€ son un muro muy fuerte.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué cabrón el Tonuel, y lleva cortos de SAN en 6,75 y 7,38....




Y más que voy a llevar... :




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2009)

Tonuel, anda, ponte un Nelson a ti mismo por esos fabulosos cortos en el SAN 

edito: intentando entrar largo en Realia.


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

GAS NATURAL, he cargado con 3000acs + a 12,70EUR... los leoncios han tenido hoy reunión... VEREMOS AL FINAL DEL DÍA.... +13,25€


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Grifols... en la sesión del viernes nos dejó una pequeña vela negra con ligera sombra superior, el estocástico y el MACD están cortados a la baja, y el RSI, se encuentra en zona neutral, por lo que he comprobado los 13,59€ son un muro muy fuerte.



Hombre, con el IBEX alcista, en 12,78€ que está ahora y pagando mañana 0,23€xacción, ojalá se le resistan los 13,59€...  porque en 13,50€ las suelto todas!!!!

Gracias x el análisis DP...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Peligro en ANA... aunque VEO que se trata de una maniobra para asustar a las gacelas que compraron el viernes.... NO VENDAN, POR AHORA!


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Heheheh! si.... pero lo suyo hubiese sido ponerse corto la semana pasada en GRIFOLS.... no hoy.  al menos tendrías plusv realizadas....

Menos mal que me salí de MAPFRE... están aprovechando y haciendo autocartera... los 2.68€ están coming.


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Antes dq se adeltante ... TONUEL HF... vamos a lanzar DP & DONPEPON HF ... se van a enterar... como min con 1000M EUR... Y estos nos vienen con solo... 615M EUR... eso es calderilla.

MILÁN --La compañía de seguros italiana Assicurazioni Generali SpA (G.MI) confirmó el lunes el lanzamiento de un fondo de capital riesgo, constituido de forma conjunta con PPF -un grupo financiero creado por Peter Kellner- y dirigido a inversores de Europa Central y del Este. 

Generali dijo en un comunicado que el fondo, que recibe el nombre de PPF Partners, ya ha recaudado un total de EUR615 millones por parte de Generali y del grupo checo PPF. 

El fondo de capital riesgo ha realizado inversiones en el negocio del petróleo y del gas, el ocio y los medios de comunicación en la República Checa, Rumanía y Ucrania, añadió la compañía. 

"La dislocación del mercado está generando una amplia gama de oportunidades de negocio debido a la caída del valor de los activos y a que la falta de liquidez está creando dificultades en otros compradores. Incluso en tiempos difíciles hay 
oportunidades interesantes para crear valor en el grupo", afirmó Giovanni Perissinotto, co-consejero delegado de Assicurazioni Generali en la compañía. 

Página web: Generali Worldwide - Generali Worldwide


----------



## -H- (1 Jun 2009)

Tecnicas reunidas más recalentada que un frankfurt
REE y Repsol no bajan ni a patadas
Queremos más sangre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tonuel dale duro a esos cortos


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

REE, su momento fue hace dos semanas... en el rango 31,16 hasta 31,80€ estuvo unos días... ahora... si todo marcha bien... nos vamos a 34,00€


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Ya tenemos la seguridad que USA,,, CIERRA EN ROJO!


WASHINGTON -El presidente de Estados Unidos, Barack Obama, analizará la prevista solicitud de quiebra de General Motors (GM) en comentarios programados para las 11:55 a.m. (1555 GMT) del lunes, anunció la Casa Blanca. 

En un comunicado emitido el domingo, la Casa Blanca señaló que Obama haría comentarios sobre la reestructuración del sector automotor tras reunirse el lunes con sus asesores. 

Los comentarios de Obama se emitirán poco después de que la gigante automotriz presente su solicitud de bancarrota, que medios de prensa de Estados Unidos señalan se realizaría alrededor de las 8:00 am (1200 GMT) del lunes.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jun 2009)

El día que Tonuel cierre sus cortos nos envía directos al 17.000.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

-H- dijo:


> Tonuel dale duro a esos cortos




Ya le doy amigo... ya le doy... 

Ahora mismo voy a recargar la munición que tengo metida en R4, en poco lo tendré todo listo para la siguiente andanada de hostias... :




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2009)

Acabo de entrar largo en Realia a 1,73 y con volumen, me lo han vendido todo. Veremos que sale.

Con el gap que ha hecho esta mañana es imposible que hoy el S&P acabe en rojo 

edito: yo creo que aun va a subir más.


----------



## Tupper (1 Jun 2009)

*General Motors se declara en bancarrota*


elEconomista.es/ Agencias1/06/2009 - 14:02 


Esta noticia acaba de llegar a la redacción y la estamos ampliando. Actualiza en unos minutos la página para ver los cambios.


GM anunciará el lunes que atravesará un rápido proceso de quiebra (00:06)
El grupo automovilístico General Motors presentó hoy ante un tribunal de Nueva York la solicitud para acogerse al capítulo 11 de la Ley de Quiebras de Estados Unidos, en lo que supone la mayor suspensión de pagos de una empresa industrial en la historia, con un pasivo de 172.810 millones de dólares (122.500 millones de euros al cambio actual). La corporación cuenta con 230.000 empleados en todo el mundo y fabrica más de 20.000 coches cada día. 

La suspensión de pagos del gigante de Detroit, con más de cien años de historia a sus espaldas, abre un proceso para la cesión de sus activos en Estados Unidos a una nueva sociedad en la que el Tesoro ostentará la mayor parte del capital (72,5%) y en la que también estarán representados un fondo de los trabajadores y los acreedores de la corporación. 

El concurso de acreedores de General Motors no afecta directamente a las actividades en Europa, tras el acuerdo alcanzado para la cesión de los activos a la firma Adam Opel y el principio de acuerdo alcanzado con el Gobierno alemán para la entrada de la canadiense Magna en la filial alemana. No obstante, este acuerdo debe concretarse en las próximas semanas.

General Motors se declara en bancarrota - 1293408 - 1/06/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jun 2009)

Tonuel ya que has estado estudiando este fin de semana, vamos a ponerlo en práctica... 

Esto es lo que yo creo que está pasando en el Stoxx







Estamos desplegando una OndaA de una B de ABC o una onda4 de 12345, eso todavía está por ver... la gracia de esta onda es que viene en 5, y creo que estamos en la 3 de 5, tendríamos que caer un poco hasta el 2450/70 en estos días y luego volver a subir por encima de los máximos actuales.... La bajada tiene su lógica con cerrar todos los gaps que se nos han quedado hoy, y la subida tiene la lógica de las elecciones Europeas y los 9800 en el IBEX...

A partir de ahí, habrá que ver, si estábamos en una onda 4, nos quedará una bajada prolongada en 5 ondas, si era una B, bajaremos para volver a subir a niveles muy altos, para también volver a bajar en 5 (ondaC)...

Saludos... 

PD: Vaya ha salido un poco descuadrada...  en fin, espero que se vea claro...


----------



## Alexandros (1 Jun 2009)

Ahora si que veo el Premarket de GM


Pre-Market: 0.550 -0.200 (-26.67%)​

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OoUiCBMlQho&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OoUiCBMlQho&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Estamos desplegando una OndaA de una B de ABC o una onda4 de 12345, eso todavía está por ver... la gracia de esta onda es que viene en 5, y creo que estamos en la 3 de 5, tendríamos que caer un poco hasta el 2450/70 en estos días y luego volver a subir por encima de los máximos actuales.... La bajada tiene su lógica con cerrar todos los gaps que se nos han quedado hoy, y la subida tiene la lógica de las elecciones Europeas y los 9800 en el IBEX...



A ver, vamos por partes, ¿qué es una onda?, ¿qué es una ABC?, ¿y una 12345?, es que me pierdo, yo con esto de las ondas me pierdo, en mi puñetera vida he sido capaz de entenderlo.

Pero sobre todo eso, ¿QUÉ ES UNA ONDA?, POR FAVOR, ¿es un sube-baja?, ¿es un sube?, ¿es un baja?, ¿hasta dónde, desde dónde?

Va en serio, que alguien me lo explique.


----------



## Interesado (1 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> A ver, vamos por partes, ¿qué es una onda?, ¿qué es una ABC?, ¿y una 12345?, es que me pierdo, yo con esto de las ondas me pierdo, en mi puñetera vida he sido capaz de entenderlo.
> 
> Pero sobre todo eso, ¿QUÉ ES UNA ONDA?, POR FAVOR, ¿es un sube-baja?, ¿es un sube?, ¿es un baja?, ¿hasta dónde, desde dónde?
> 
> Va en serio, que alguien me lo explique.



Elliott wave principle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jun 2009)

Interesado dijo:


> Elliott wave principle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Ya, ya, ¿y en español y para tontos?

¿Nadie puede explicarlo en menos de 200 palabras?


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ya, ya, ¿y en español y para tontos?
> 
> ¿Nadie puede explicarlo en menos de 200 palabras?




Aquí en sólo 2000 páginas te lo explica... 


http://www.gesmovasa.com/gesmovasa/index.htm


Yo aún voy por el primer libro... 


Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Jun 2009)

tenemos unos megahuecos en muchos muchos indices...


----------



## carvil (1 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes


Cisco reemplaza a General Motors en el DJIA

Travelers Insurance reemplaza a Citi en el DJIA

Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ya, ya, ¿y en español y para tontos?
> 
> ¿Nadie puede explicarlo en menos de 200 palabras?



Las ondas son "montañas" por así decirlo, toda la gráfica es una "cordillera", si vas haciendo zoom, hay montañas grandes, en medio montañas más pequeñas, y en medio de éstas todavía más pequeñas... y así hasta el nivel que quieras... te recomiendo la página onda4.com está muy bien...

Simplificando: Los movimientos impulsivos se hacen en secuencias de 5 y los correctivos en 3, fíjate en cualquier gráfica y se ve claramente, la teoría de Ondas de Elliot, son una serie de normas que deben cumplirse, tipo que la onda tal no se solape con la onda cual, y cosas de esas, y te pronostica junto con niveles fibonacci objetivos a cumplir...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jun 2009)

Te pongo un ejemplo del Ibex en los últimos 5 años...







Saludos...

PD: Lo acabo de hacer, si hay algún error aimsorry... 
PD2: Te he dibujado una corrección ABC de la cual solo hemos visto la A (hasta el 67xx) y ahora estamos en la B, que nos llevaría a 10.300 o 11.400 (niveles fibo), luego vendría la C que seria tipo la A (los 8000 de caida que te dijo un día pepon).
PD3: La otra opción es que donde pone A realmente sea el final de la 3, que ahora estemos en la 4 y una vez acaba esta venga la 5...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Jun 2009)

aaaaaaaaarrrrrrriba ese sp500!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Las ondas son "montañas" por así decirlo, toda la gráfica es una "cordillera", si vas haciendo zoom, hay montañas grandes, en medio montañas más pequeñas, y en medio de éstas todavía más pequeñas... y así hasta el nivel que quieras... te recomiendo la página onda4.com está muy bien...
> 
> Simplificando: Los movimientos impulsivos se hacen en secuencias de 5 y los correctivos en 3, fíjate en cualquier gráfica y se ve claramente, la teoría de Ondas de Elliot, son una serie de normas que deben cumplirse, tipo que la onda tal no se solape con la onda cual, y cosas de esas, y te pronostica junto con niveles fibonacci objetivos a cumplir...
> 
> Saludos...



Prometo entenderlo aunque sea lo último que haga, esta noche me leo el enlace de Interesado que ahora estoy que me caigo de sueño.

A ver si lo consigo y me puedo poner a discutir de ondas y subondas contigo, con Tonuel, Mulder y compañía.

Por cierto, mirando el gráfico de hoy de Repsol he descubierto una nueva figura técnica muy interesante, el Bart Simpson:







No sé qué pasa ahí en 16,35.

Por la noche miro lo de las ondas, ahora no puedo, creo que voy a echar una siesta.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Jun 2009)

Con cariño, para las cosas a su cauce.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jun 2009)

Mejor esto:


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

He vendido todas mis DRYSHIP a 8.50USD...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jun 2009)

Qué cabrones ya no pongo ni otra... 

Por cierto, con riesgo a equivocarme mucho... creo que los máximos del Stoxx de hoy ya los hemos visto...
Por cierto2, Repsol tiene una resistencia como una "house de payés" en 16,50€...
Por cierto3, estoy a punto de cerrar el largo del Stoxx para abrirlo corto...

Saludos...

PD: Prometo mirarme algo de paint.net a ver si tienes mejores "bolis"...


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Jun 2009)

De Carpatos ahora:

El H-C-H invertido en el futuro del Ibex confirmado es ya muy claro. Objetivo teórico hasta cerca de 10.000

Las cosas a su cauce: 2525, ufff la verdad es que tienta para un mini-corto jaja

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> De Carpatos ahora:
> 
> El H-C-H invertido en el futuro del Ibex confirmado es ya muy claro. Objetivo teórico hasta cerca de 10.000
> 
> ...



Espera a la próxima vela de 15'... a lo mejor si que pasamos los máximos de hoy... :
Lo que está claro es que tenemos de cerrar todos los gaps que estamos dejando por abajo...

Saludos...

Edito: Ya están pasados, como pitoniso no tengo precio...


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

Venga chavales... ya tenemos ahí los 950 puntos del SP y el terminar con la 5ª onda... ¿alguien da más...? 



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué cabrones ya no pongo ni otra...
> 
> Por cierto, con riesgo a equivocarme mucho... creo que los máximos del Stoxx de hoy ya los hemos visto...
> Por cierto2, Repsol tiene una resistencia como una "house de payés" en 16,50€...
> ...



Creo que para ese caso, tienes una función en el propio proreal, que es insertar texto, metes el texto y le das a los pantallazos, y listo.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Espera a la próxima vela de 15'... a lo mejor si que pasamos los máximos de hoy... :
> Lo que está claro es que tenemos de cerrar todos los gaps que estamos dejando por abajo...
> 
> Saludos...
> ...



No tengo firmado el contrato de futuros de R4 `__´ ... demasiadas cosas nuevas. Pero ando muy tentado en firmarlo...

Ando en duda... tengo IBE en 6.09, ahora está en 6.14 .. le tengo puesta orden de venta en 6.17 desde está mañana... no se... y si a los yankis, les da por corregir la subida... (Si toca los 6.16 lo pensaré más en serio jaja)


----------



## Speculo (1 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Venga chavales... ya tenemos ahí los 950 puntos del SP y el terminar con la 5ª onda... ¿alguien da más...?



Creo que te vas a comer la quinta onda con lechuga y tomatitos ... 

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Starkiller (1 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Venga chavales... ya tenemos ahí los 950 puntos del SP y el terminar con la 5ª onda... ¿alguien da más...?
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Tendremos alguna corrección de por medio, pero ya te digo yo que tenemos subida para todo el verano...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Creo que te vas a comer la quinta onda con lechuga y tomatitos ...
> 
> Un saludo a todos.



Explicación...  de la lechuga y los tomatitos digo...


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Creo que te vas a comer la quinta onda con lechuga y tomatitos ...
> Un saludo a todos.





Starkiller dijo:


> Tendremos alguna corrección de por medio, pero ya te digo yo que tenemos subida para todo el verano...





las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Explicación... de la lechuga y los tomatitos digo...




Ya saben que las cosas hay que planificarlas con tiempo..., quiero estar ahí el dia del gran castañazo... y eso seguro que pasará... :


Próximos cortos al SAN en los 9700-9800, si la quinta onda sube más... pues le meteremos más caldo... :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Jun 2009)

Juas con el avatar de bicho que tiene puesto... ¿en que quieres que piense?

^__^ Tonuel... a este paso deberías estudiar opciones de compra, para protegerte (yo también me tengo que poner las pilas...).

Un saludo, y ah... he modificado la orden subiéndola... Gacelilla a más no poder ^^!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jun 2009)

Vendido el largo sobre stoxx en 2537,5... abro cortos...

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Jun 2009)

señores, directitos a los 1000 puntos


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Kujire.... ya te lo comenté.. que no me gustaba ABIO

ABIO - ARCA biopharma, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jun 2009)

Mi consejo a los repsoleros:
*-Entre 16,50 y 16,65 vender para recomprar más barato...*

Saludos...

PD: Mulder el miércoles hay luna llena o algo, es que mi análisis me da que para el miércoles bajamos a cerrar el gap del Stoxx 2462,5...


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ^__^ Tonuel... a este paso deberías estudiar opciones de compra, para protegerte (yo también me tengo que poner las pilas...).




Gracias, pero no me hace falta protegerme... ya sabe usted que yo sólo vendo... con dos cojones... :



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (1 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Explicación...  de la lechuga y los tomatitos digo...



No hay nada que explicar. Todo está a favor de las subidas, así que se opera a favor de tendencia y listo. El que lo haga a la contra, se tendrá que comer las minusvalías. Si no os gustan los tomatitos, con filetitos.

Otra cosa es Tonuel, que le da lo mismo, pero el resto de mortales que operan a corto plazo, tienen subidas para toda la semana o, dependiendo de la velocidad de subida, hasta el miércoles o el jueves.

Y si aún así queréis una explicación, una muy simple pero efectiva: El S&P ha roto resistencia y las siguientes las tiene por los 940, 943 y 962. Mientras siga rompiendo, seguirá subiendo. Esto es prácticamente irrebatible y mientras el mercado no de señales de giro, estaremos al alza o, como mucho, en lateral (como la semana pasada), pero nunca a la baja.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

Edito:


El SAN ha soltado 8 minolles de sus papelitos de los que 5,6 minolles se los a quedado BYM...

¿A este paso qué dia se les acabará el papel...? :




Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Jun 2009)

Tonuel, ya puse yo ayer el calculo de acciones que podría quedarles.... ^__^! Al menos me entretuve un rato.


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Todo va según lo previsto el timing es perfecto y, de momento, no vamos a bajar ni aunque caigan chuzos de punta, está claro.

Aunque me gustaría aportar algo de mi experiencia con los fibnonaccis:
- La longitud de la primera onda no se puede determinar antes de que ocurra.
- La longitud de la tercera onda siempre se alarga más de lo previsto.
- La longitud de la quinta onda suele alargarse menos de lo previsto.

Ya hace un tiempo que uso los fibos para saber en que lugar estamos y hacia donde vamos, pero no para establecer objetivos ni basar mi trading en ellos por todas estas razones comentadas más arriba.

Sigan disfrutando de la subida aquellos que estén largos.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Tonuel, ya puse yo ayer el calculo de acciones que podría quedarles.... ^__^! Al menos me entretuve un rato.



Sólo le falta calcular la fecha... :



Saludos


----------



## pepon26 (1 Jun 2009)

*Mercado alcista rabioso.

El Dax ha roto 5063 lo que prácticamente garantiza que veremos el 6000.*


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Jun 2009)

Juas eso para cuando se acerque el segundo pago del SAN. Ahí podré calcular cuantas acciones les hace falta o no.

Por cierto, me cago en IBE, vale que sea retrasada... pero leches ya se pasa.


----------



## pepon26 (1 Jun 2009)

Como tantas veces hemos repetido en estas lineas, el mercado está SUPERALCISTA. Me alegro de que los cortos pierdan la camisa ( que va a mi cuenta jajaja...).

Como he repetido en múltiples ocasiones.

IBEX se va a 11350.

Animo a alguna gente del foro a que siga con sus cortos (mas adelante nos reiremos mas a gusto juntos). JAJAJA


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jun 2009)

pepón, le recuerdo que usted pronosticó girarnos en menos de 180 puntos unos 1000 hacia abajo...

Nos cambiamos de chaqueta...?


----------



## Bayne (1 Jun 2009)

Corto (sobre papel) en 
SAN 7.77
BBV 8.84
Ya sé que no tiene gracia así, pero en real no hay huevos


----------



## Speculo (1 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas eso para cuando se acerque el segundo pago del SAN. Ahí podré calcular cuantas acciones les hace falta o no.
> 
> Por cierto, me cago en IBE, vale que sea retrasada... pero leches ya se pasa.



La usan de contrapeso junto con TEF. Sobre todo para que ésta última no se quede en rojo de forma tan descarada.


----------



## pepon26 (1 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> pepón, le recuerdo que usted pronosticó girarnos en menos de 180 puntos unos 1000 hacia abajo...
> 
> Nos cambiamos de chaqueta...?




Por favor: LEE LO QUE HE ESCRITO.
No me confundas con algún otro cantamañanas del foro.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (1 Jun 2009)

Rota la MM200 en el S&P500


----------



## pepon26 (1 Jun 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Rota la MM200 en el S&P500



Esta es la señal alcista para digamos los gestores mas convencionales (nosotros llevamos casi un 40 % ya).


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Por favor: LEE LO QUE HE ESCRITO.
> No me confundas con algún otro cantamañanas del foro.



He leido lo que ha escrito y lo que escribió, y mi pregunta es, si le quedan 180 puntos de subida para luego bajar 1000 y luego volver a subir hasta 11350, la gente que está corta, mejor que deje sus cortos, no? Y los cierre cuando baje a 8800... 

Saludos....


----------



## festivaldelhumor (1 Jun 2009)

el SAN a 7.80 .....esto es la ruina....jajajajajajajaja!
antes de vender mis cortos se los regalo al banco....sigo tranqui y esperando mas arriba para promediar mi miseria


----------



## pepon26 (1 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> He leido lo que ha escrito y lo que escribió, y mi pregunta es, si le quedan 180 puntos de subida para luego bajar 1000 y luego volver a subir hasta 11350, la gente que está corta, mejor que deje sus cortos, no? Y los cierre cuando baje a 8800...
> 
> Saludos....



Cierto, disculpa.
Ese es nuestro escenario principal.
De todas maneras vamos a ver como llegamos a esos 9800 para intentar predecir la estructura de precios.
De todas maneras:
Regla#1: Never trade against the trend.


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

De nuevo dentro de DRYS a 7,85USD -10.000ACS-


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jun 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Rota la MM200 en el S&P500









Habrá que darle algo de filtro... en dic'07 también la rompió... 
Aunque coincido con vosotros que es una señal muy alcista...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> el SAN a 7.80 .....esto es la ruina....jajajajajajajaja!
> antes de vender mis cortos se los regalo al banco....sigo tranqui y esperando mas arriba para promediar mi miseria



Ya no se si meterle más a 7,90 o esperarme a los 8... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Como tantas veces hemos repetido en estas lineas, el mercado está SUPERALCISTA. Me alegro de que los cortos pierdan la camisa ( que va a mi cuenta jajaja...).
> 
> Como he repetido en múltiples ocasiones.
> 
> ...





Si te cojo por banda si que te vas a reir... :




Saludos


----------



## pepon26 (1 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya no se si meterle más a 7,90 o esperarme a los 8...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Regla#2. Yo hago trading para ganar dinero. Perder dinero no es divertido. Participar para ni ganar ni perder no merece la pena.


----------



## Speculo (1 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Habrá que darle algo de filtro... en dic'07 también la rompió...
> Aunque coincido con vosotros que es una señal muy alcista...
> 
> Saludos...



Por ejemplo, en Ibex, yo le daría un filtro de unos 500/600 (quizás 1000) puntos para ponerse ya alcista con todo.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (1 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Habrá que darle algo de filtro... en dic'07 también la rompió...
> Aunque coincido con vosotros que es una señal muy alcista...
> 
> Saludos...



Algo de filtro hay que darle, pero ese ejemplo no me parece muy correcto,mejor marzo del 2002. Venía de un mercado muy bajista, paso algo por encima y abajo de nuevo.

Que conste que no parece buena epóca del año para empezar a romper cosas de este estilo.

Además cuando tocan ya los resultados del 2Q?


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Cada uno opera según su criterio, los cortos me producen mucho + pánico que cuando voy long term... no hay posibilidades, la quiebra de GM... hubiese sido muy evidente... esta semana... tendremos correción.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (1 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Por ejemplo, en Ibex, yo le daría un filtro de unos 500/600 (quizás 1000) puntos para ponerse ya alcista con todo.



No me convence tomar ese tipo de referencias en uno de los muchos remolques americanos, no se...


----------



## Speculo (1 Jun 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> No me convence tomar ese tipo de referencias en uno de los muchos remolques americanos, no se...



Explícate... No me he enterado de nada...

La MM200 es una media seguida masivamente por gestores de todo tipo y condición. Históricamente, siempre que se ha perforado _con holgura_, ha cambiado la tendencia. Si encuentras alguna vez que no lo haya hecho, te invito a que lo pongas aquí.


----------



## Bayne (1 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Regla#2. Yo hago trading para ganar dinero. Perder dinero no es divertido. Participar para ni ganar ni perder no merece la pena.



Pepón, denos alguna "chance" a las gacelas, ¿qué nos recomienda para empezar a operar con ciertas garantías, para ganar, lógicamente? (cursos, libros, etc...). ¿O si no hemos estado en el mundillo no tenemos opción?


----------



## Claca (1 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Como tantas veces hemos repetido en estas lineas, el mercado está SUPERALCISTA. Me alegro de que los cortos pierdan la camisa ( que va a mi cuenta jajaja...).
> 
> Como he repetido en múltiples ocasiones.
> 
> ...



Si no recuerdo mal también dijiste que para finales del año estaríamos mucho más abajo, no veo, entonces, el motivo de tu burla. Según tus palabras el recorrido alcista del ibex es "sólo" de 1750, mientras que el bajista es mucho mayor (de 9600 a.... ¿6000? ¿4000?). No veo que los cortos sean un mal negocio siempre y cuando no se cierre la posición precipitadamente. 

Por cierto, ¿los ricos usan stops? Yo creo que no, pero podrías confirmarlo.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (1 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Explícate... No me he enterado de nada...
> 
> La MM200 es una media seguida masivamente por gestores de todo tipo y condición. Históricamente, siempre que se ha perforado _con holgura_, ha cambiado la tendencia. Si encuentras alguna vez que no lo haya hecho, te invito a que lo pongas aquí.



Que mejor tener como referencia que ocurre en los USA antes que en IBEX que realmente tienen volumen 5 valores, nada más.


----------



## pepon26 (1 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Pepón, denos alguna "chance" a las gacelas, ¿qué nos recomienda para empezar a operar con ciertas garantías, para ganar, lógicamente? (cursos, libros, etc...). ¿O si no hemos estado en el mundillo no tenemos opción?



El trading es el trabajo mas darwiniano que existe: muchos lo intentan pero pocos lo consiguen... Y enseguida ves si vales o no: en cuanto se te agotan los cromos....GAME OVER!!.

Dejar correr los beneficios, cortar enseguida las pérdidas (regla de oro).

Hay muchos libros de Análisis Técnico. Mi opinión: Muy pocos aportan algo útil.

Incluso se dice que Gann era un trader fracasado (eso si, se forraba vendiendo libros y conferencias...).

Empezar con cuidado e ir probando lo que funciona y lo que no (cada mercado es ligeramente distinto). hay que conocer el mercado en que trabajas.


----------



## Speculo (1 Jun 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Que mejor tener como referencia que ocurre en los USA antes que en IBEX que realmente tienen volumen 5 valores, nada más.



Ah, coñe, vale, perdona ... Doy por hecho que el Ibex irá detrás de los USA aunque rompa antes la MM200, pero el filtro de 600 o 1000 puntos debería funcionar.


----------



## Claca (1 Jun 2009)

Don pepito clava el cierre


----------



## Bayne (1 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> El trading es el trabajo mas darwiniano que existe: muchos lo intentan pero pocos lo consiguen... Y enseguida ves si vales o no: en cuanto se te agotan los cromos....GAME OVER!!.
> 
> Dejar correr los beneficios, cortar enseguida las pérdidas (regla de oro).
> 
> ...



Gracias majete, pero yo, p ej, empezando de 0, alguna base debo crearme antes de empezar e ir probando, ¿no?, ¿dónde puedo/debo apoyarme?


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Gracias... ha sido muy aprox... en mi pronostico manipulux ... dije 2,20%


----------



## Interesado (1 Jun 2009)

De un comentario en El Economista


> Si queremos ser ortodoxos con el análisis de la subida de hoy, tenemos que considerar varios factores: que si las materias primas están subiendo, y es cierto, que si la magia del primer día del mes, y es cierto, que si el descuento de que la recuperación económica se está produciendo, que si esto y que si lo otro. Y todo será cierto. Pero la realidad, la realidad, es que hemos abierto, porque Wall Street dio el subidón el viernes. Pero podemos precisar más aún. Estamos hoy como estamos, porque en los últimos 15 minutos de la sesión pasó algo en Wall Street que provocó una aceleración de la subida.
> 
> Si esa subida no se produce en los últimos 15 minutos lo normal es que estaríamos más abajo hoy, con las mismas materias primas subiendo, la recuperación y demás historias.
> 
> ...



El Ibex 35 se embala tras los datos macro de EEUU y bate los 9.600 - 1292555 - 1/06/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es

Ya sé que esto va de análisis técnico y que pasamos de fundamentales, no operamos contra tendencia, etc... pero ya que se habla tanto de la manipulación de las manos fuertes, me parece que viene a cuento.


----------



## Bayne (1 Jun 2009)

Para Mulder
Subasta SAN de 8.78 a 8.80


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> El trading es el trabajo mas darwiniano que existe: muchos lo intentan pero pocos lo consiguen... Y enseguida ves si vales o no: en cuanto se te agotan los cromos....GAME OVER!!.
> 
> Dejar correr los beneficios, cortar enseguida las pérdidas (regla de oro).
> 
> ...



Según cuenta el mismo en sus libros Gann se arruinó 40 veces antes de empezar a ganar dinero de verdad y cuando lo hizo lo ganaba a paletadas. Los libros y las conferencias, siempre según el mismo, no le importaban. He visto comentarios de gente muy mayor que vivió y lo conoció y se hicieron ricos siguiendo sus reglas de trading, aunque si que hay que decir que sus métodos eran bastante exóticos pero basados en las matemáticas.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Para Mulder
> Subasta SAN de 8.78 a 8.80



Te voy a contar la clave de la subasta del SAN...


Edito:

*NO IMPORTA UN COMINO*




todo depende del cierre en USA... :




Saludos


----------



## Kujire (1 Jun 2009)

*Breaking News ... White House*

Obama on GM ....


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Obama on GM ....



Menos mal que hoy habla Obama... porque ya me veia mañana en los 9800 y yo con las pistolas sin cargar... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Si... ya he notado que hemos aminorado la marcha. XD


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Para Mulder
> Subasta SAN de 8.78 a 8.80



Si, la he visto 

Si no falla como el viernes pasado mañana arrancaremos al alza de nuevo.


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Me va estupendo ... GAS NATURAL tiene que recuperar los 13,00€ ... aunque ha malvendido su parte de ENAGAS en 12.99EUR.


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2009)

Ojo con la vela que está haciendo durante esta media hora el Stoxx, porque si es bajista vamos a subir de nuevo, no se si fuerte o no, pero seguiremos subiendo.

Si es verde podríamos corregir un poco o hacer un lateral.


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

He ampliado posiciones en ANPI, a 1.64USD.


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Pld tiene recorrido.

http://www.google.com/finance?q=pld


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ojo con la vela que está haciendo durante esta media hora el Stoxx, porque si es bajista vamos a subir de nuevo, no se si fuerte o no, pero seguiremos subiendo.
> 
> Si es verde podríamos corregir un poco o hacer un lateral.





Yo digo que no llegaremos a tocar los 950 del SP500, me lo indican las lineas... :


Cuando nadie se lo espere....



*ZAS...*



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo digo que no llegaremos a tocar los 950 del SP500, me lo indican las lineas... :
> 
> Cuando nadie se lo espere....
> 
> *ZAS...*



Tu sigue con tu wishful thinking, pero hasta que no ocurra algo que indique nos vamos a girar de verdad, lo único que hace todo aquel que diga 'llegaremos hasta aqui y ZAS' no es muy distinto de lo que hacía Aramis Fuster.

Toca subir y subir, y no quiero ser aguafiestas, pero no hay razones por fundamentales que valgan, tampoco razones de relatividad de precios (no hay nada 'caro' o 'barato') y muchas razones por técnico corroboran las alzas.

No hay nada que hacer.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Jun 2009)

¿Por que sube la bolsa Usana? Una hipotesis.

Carpatos comenta hoy:



> 1.- Incremento del “propietary trading” (trading de las instituciones para si mismas)
> 
> Pues bien, igualmente hay que recordar que Biderman sigue teniendo importantes pérdidas en sus posiciones cortas, debido a que aunque no hay compra alguna, y por tanto su sistema de especulación debería funcionar, ha aparecido otro factor, precisamente ese el del propietary trading, o *trading de los bancos por su cuenta*, que lo ha distorsionado todo, en este caso al alza.



Si vemos el panorama economico donde continua una fuerte contracción del gasto y de los creditos que cuestiona cualquier posible recuperación económica, ademas del fuerte incremento en las materias primas y el petroleo nos encontramos con que la velocidad del dinero esta ha minimos historicos.





Los grandes bancos no sueltan dolares, pero si los estan metiendo en bolsa como locos, ojo cuando vendan, muchas gacelas van a quedar tan machadas que no van a poder ni servir como alimento.

Si la velocidad del dinero no aumenta, un supercrash esta servido a corto plazo y si esta aumenta la inflación va a galopar a su aire, más teniendo en cuenta que tanto los bonos, materias primas y oro ya estan recelando del dolar.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Toca subir y subir, y no quiero ser aguafiestas, pero no hay razones por fundamentales que valgan, tampoco razones de relatividad de precios (no hay nada 'caro' o 'barato') y muchas razones por técnico corroboran las alzas.
> 
> No hay nada que hacer.



Pues nada, cuando lleguemos a los 17000 me avisas... 




Saludos


----------



## Kujire (1 Jun 2009)

*Breaking News ... GM R.I.P.*

Obama ha finalizado ... nada nuevo que no sepamos... salvo que van a cerrar 14 factorías, (debe ser lo que estamos celebrando hoy) 

Estamos a la espera de que el monicreque puesto por Obama..... digo el todavía CEO de GM nos regale una palabras desde Detroit, cual es el motivo de que las acciones de GM sigan cotizando? pulir a los últimos accttas?

Actualizo: No ha dicho nada relevante el CEO de GM... como era de esperar. Lo más importante que ha dicho es que pretenden alcanzar el break-even para el final de 2009, eso no quiere decir que hacen plata pero puede ser un buen punto. NO están interesados en SAAB, que es parte de Opel, así que mis sweedees no van a depender de lo que pase por aki. 

Por cierto, sólo decirles que este es un deporte de peso, el que está más gordiflón tiene ventaja..... parece que se les olvida a algunos, sin kilos no se puede jugar ni probar ni nada de nada y menos seguir las indicaciones de vendedores de crecepelo. 

Lo que estamos viendo hoy les viene muy bien a los que han perdido pasta y van recuperando nada más, desde el viernes (que les recuerdo que el ibex cerró negativo, pese al wishful thinking) en los últimos minutos se tergiversó el mercado US, cierto que les dije que los objetivos de 930-950 seguían vigentes, pero no de esta forma, en la última media hora, sin volúmen o en la apertura europea de hoy también sin volúmen. Por qué digo sin volúmen, porque SÓLO hubo volumen positivo y eso es una manipulación como una casa, con el mercado errático a tirones y laterales para dar papelón. Por supuesto, con la ayuda del humo del dolar, y de las mps .... siento vergüenza ajena por esto que ocurre, dado que al final parece que le vamos a dar la razón a aquellos que dicen lo del casino ... no esto no es un casino, es bastante peor. Sabiendo que mantengo posiciones largas en mi cartera, pero no recomiendo aumentar ni empezar en este momento cartera al menos en 2 semanas, salvo de atravesar claramente 960 en el ESEPE, recuerden que en Julio se presentan resultados, y estos piratas van darnos papelón del bueno ... que tienen en sus balances .... a no ser que los leoncios tomen el testigo.

No me creo el timo de que ahora viene la inflación, esto es lo que les interesa a los cocos, la especulación en que a corto plazo va a venir la inflación, nada más lejos de la realidad, todos sabemos que la economía está malita, que no hay nada (salvo tontas estadísticas que están en las cloacas y que se asoman como muertos), estamos haciendo un bottom .... el dinero prestado a los bancos NO LLEGA A LA CALLE, la calle no tiene un duro y lo ahorra lo que puede, la demanda cae y las factorías chapan..... a poco que los chinos compren algo los precios repuntan de sus mínimos pero eso no significa inflación, significa que los chinos están dando papelón $ a otros países para garantizarse sus mps cuando las necesiten ... y además jamás ha ocurrido en la historia US un fenómeno en el que tengamos inflación en la economía con los salarios deflactando .... asi que mírensenlo bien.



> Los cocos ya tienen el espejismo del oasis prácticamente hecho, poco a poco las gacelas espantadas por las aves rapiñas se dirigirán hacia allí, los ñus les marcan el camino. Los leoncios no se lo creen, saben que esto es un ejercicio de ilusionismo y esperan su momento. Habrá corrección y será fuerte nuevamente ... y está cada vez más cerca


----------



## Speculo (1 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Toca subir y subir, y no quiero ser aguafiestas, pero no hay razones por fundamentales que valgan, tampoco razones de relatividad de precios (no hay nada 'caro' o 'barato') y muchas razones por técnico corroboran las alzas.
> 
> No hay nada que hacer.



Todos los indicadores que sigo y que hace unas semanas estaban comenzando a girarse a la baja, están alcistas sin un solo atisbo de posibles bajadas. Incluso los indicadores de compras en grandes bloques (manos fuertes) están ligeramente alcistas, cosa que no se veía desde hace ya muchos días. No con esta claridad. Y encima se ha abandonado el nivel de sobrecompra en el que nos instalamos con la subida en V.
Es evidente que esto va a subir otro tramo más. Y cuanto más se sube, más cortos cerrados y más subidas. El 950 del S&P es la clave. Creo que ese nivel generaría pánico alcista. Porque recordemos que, igual que se genera pánico bajista para los que están comprados, también se genera de igual modo pánico alcista para los que están vendidos.

Así que mañana, día ideal para un recorte mañanero y unos largos intradía que nos van a dejar beneficios jugosillos.

Apuesto por BME, EVA y FER para tomar posiciones cortoplacistas y aprovechar lo que quede de subida. Stops muy ceñidos y luego no digáis que no se os avisa (MTS).


----------



## Speculo (1 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> [...] y además jamás ha ocurrido en la historia US un fenómeno en el que tengamos inflación en la economía con los salarios deflactando .... asi que mírensenlo bien.



Jamás en la historia de la bolsa se ha formado un suelo en V y mira... Ya no sé qué creer. Cuando todo está tan manipulado (o tan tergiversado, que igual ni se está manipulando nada), la historia y las técnicas de estudio no sirven para nada.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Jun 2009)

^________^!!

Iberdrola ha encomendado a Morgan Stanley la venta de un 10% del capital social de Gamesa Corporación Tecnológica, informó hoy la eléctrica a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV). 

Mañana me como superGap al alza. Pfff.. después de la desilusión de día me viene bien.


----------



## Kujire (1 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Jamás en la historia de la bolsa se ha formado un suelo en V y mira... Ya no sé qué creer. Cuando todo está tan manipulado (o tan tergiversado, que igual ni se está manipulando nada), la historia y las técnicas de estudio no sirven para nada.



Creo que hay que ir día a día, es normal que los indicadores que usas se vuelvan locos, atienden al pasado, no hay indicador que prediga el futuro. Yo tendría mucho cuidado, ahora la gente ya se ha dado cuenta del juego sin tapujos, ... nos han dicho con hechos lo que son capaces de hacer. Yo les vengo sacando mucha pasta por este motivo. No se puede luchar contra eso, ellos tienen el tablero y los dados así que no hay que dar nada por asegurado y operar en el cortissssimo plazo o no operar, o si no que jueguen ellos. No olvidemos que estamos a mitad de partida, y que ellos saben exactamente lo que haremos de antemano lo único que corre en su contra es el tiempo ...

Mira que precioso lateral nos están regalando .... es como si lo levitaran a veces, justo cuando decae el interés le pegan una bofetada para que simule tendencia, son unos ases...


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Kujire... te gusta el juego de los MM en ANPI... ahora en 1.80USD


----------



## Kujire (1 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... te gusta el juego de los MM en ANPI... ahora en 1.80USD



es la leche, me mola a 1,60$ le ves posibilidades? .... no llega a junio la muy....


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Está claro.... q deberiamos de haber comprado... cuando lo comenté por aquí... hace una semana... estaba en 1.23USD... yo las voy a mantener... veo posibilidades de tocar los 3.00USD en breve... la semana pasada tocamos los 2.5xUSD.

Es cuestión de mantener... mira ABIO.... mi intuición me decia que era tongo... NO FDA APROVED!

Al igual que pasará con HEB... pero están jugando con el nuevo plazo... los muy joios!

ACAD... me gusta... si recorta de nuevo, compraré ... y xoma ... te acuerdas de la jugada de los MM, compras 100 y esa cantidad de xx.xxx.xx acs... ahora que han asustado a las gacelas... está subiendo.

Me gustan:

FE
AEP
ETR

Saludos
DP


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

dryship... ESTÁ HACIENDO el pullback clásico... compraré de nuevo en los soportes de 6.xx ... vender en 8.50USD no ha estado del todo mal... pronto la vemos en 9.85USD

FREE nos lleva ventaja y PRGN ... compraré cuando recorte a 3.00/4.00USD hoy dan dividendo de 0.05cents


----------



## Kujire (1 Jun 2009)

jeje ... DP te veo conservador como buscando el cash pillín


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jun 2009)

ibe vende gamesa????

a cuanto compro y a cuanto vende?

estamos locos?


----------



## Speculo (1 Jun 2009)

¿Cómo actúan las manos fuertes?



> Primero dejan que cunda el pánico y que las ventas de los débiles sean cuantiosas y prolongadas, esperan también a que haya un gran número de cortos confiados y en posiciones ganadoras, entonces empiezan a comprar derivados en descenso sin prisa, cuando el cambio medio es conveniente y el volumen suficiente se lanzan súbitamente sobre las acciones y no dejan de comprar durante varias sesiones de manera continuada pero sin provocar alzas escandalosas, aguantan la embestida de los que aprovechan el primer rebote para vender y ponerse cortos y entonces hacen subir los índices con más fuerza, después todo es coser y cantar, primero los cortos recomparando con pérdidas y después los que se suben al tren temiendo perderse el rally hacen el resto. Esta es la razón por la que en las ondas dirigidas por las manos fuertes no hay apenas correcciones, finalmente los gestores de fondos, viendo sus rentabilidades por debajo de los índices no tienen más remedio que, haciendo de tripas corazón, ir sacando el cash y picoteando allí y allá procurando siempre comprar valores líquidos y seguros, por lo que pueda pasar, provocando que las acciones más capitalizadas apenas recorten y sosteniendo de paso los índices.
> De igual forma que las manos fuertes siempre empiezan comprando a la baja, también empiezan vendiendo al alza. Aprovechan las sesiones de fuerza para ir soltando papel sin hacer descender las cotizaciones, proceso que siempre lleva un tiempo y que deja huella en los gráficos mediante una evidente zona de distribución. No olviden que los volúmenes que ellos manejan no pueden venderse de un día para otro.
> 
> Para las manos fuertes los derivados son una herramienta esencial ¿porqué? Muy sencillo: tienen un vencimiento ¿Y? No hay que venderlos, llegada la fecha se liquidan al precio que estén, al no tener que venderlos no hay presión bajista, no hay descenso de cotizaciones y por tanto se salvan todas las plusvalías.
> ...


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Cómo actúan las manos fuertes?



Yo creo que hay otra realidad aparte del precio y es el tiempo, hay tan pocos libros que hablen sobre timing y ciclos que parece un buen punto de partida para operar.

Gracias al estudio del timing llevo varios dias diciendo que vamos a subir. Fijándose muy bien en los ciclos que se repiten, desde un máximo y un mínimo, es posible obtener mucha información que permanece oculta por otros medios o es engañosa, como el precio.

No olviden nunca esto: la historia siempre se repite.


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Evidentemente... hacer dinero es lo que se trata, al fin de cuentas el pánico es su mejor aliado, cuando estabamos en los 6.xxx ... preguntabamos cuando ibamos a comprar repsoles... hay el amigo Chameleon... cuantas veces hemos tenido la oportunidad de acumular en el rango de 11,xx euros... pero el miedo a no encontrar el suelo... ha hecho perderse la subida.

Además quien mantiene desde esos niveles¿¿¿¿????? como no seas un pillado del SAN desde 18,00€


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

Si vierais el % que voy palmando virtualmente os caeriais de culo... asi que continue el wishful thinking... 


¿Como era aquella mítica frase sobre los papeles...? :


A si... ya me acuerdo...


*si no compras no pierdes...* :



Saludos


----------



## evidente (1 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> dryship... ESTÁ HACIENDO el pullback clásico... compraré de nuevo en los soportes de 6.xx ... vender en 8.50USD no ha estado del todo mal... pronto la vemos en 9.85USD
> 
> FREE nos lleva ventaja y PRGN ... compraré cuando recorte a 3.00/4.00USD hoy dan dividendo de 0.05cents



DP, he vendido mis Citi con pérdidas de libro. Me seduce DRYS, la veo un pelín cara en 7,xx...me equivoco?? Me podrías ilustrar ya que de repetir mi evento CITI (mi Cisne Negro) me dará una apoplejía :o


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

Venga chavales... que el chiringo se cae... :

Hoy voy a cerrar por la puerta grande... :



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (1 Jun 2009)

evidente dijo:


> DP, he vendido mis Citi con pérdidas de libro. Me seduce DRYS, la veo un pelín cara en 7,xx...me equivoco?? Me podrías ilustrar ya que de repetir mi evento CITI (mi Cisne Negro) me dará una apoplejía :o




Reclutamiento de nuevos Grumetes: DP explícale al candidato cómo nos gastamos las bromas los piratas ron ron ron


----------



## awai (1 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Venga chavales... que el chiringo se cae... :
> 
> Hoy voy a cerrar por la puerta grande... :
> 
> ...



Tienes más ansias de que caiga que susan boyle de perder la virginidad


----------



## Astur147 (1 Jun 2009)

Hola a todos, soy un asiduo lector de éste hilo aunque silencioso, pero me pica el gusanillo de meter unos € ( a ser posible a cortos, que soy bajista como tonuel  ) y la pregunta estaría en que utilizáis para operar, creo que muchos utilizáis IGmarkets, cual es el mejor? Hay algún tutorial por ahí para aprender a utilizar los programas para operar? Yo también quiero plusvalías


----------



## Kujire (1 Jun 2009)

: ...ay señor esto es predicar en el desierto .... el lado oscuro les atrae como Nelsons a ..... Tonuel tú eres el responsable


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Jun 2009)

Evidente... es que te gustan las acciones peligrosas. No se la cantidad que invertirás (no es importante), pero divide al menos en dos o tres... 1 del tipo Farma y otras dos no tan volátiles...

De todas formas suerte ^__^!

Yo estuve en Drys (10 minutos jaja)


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

DRYS... es un casino flotante ... tienes que tener valor y coraje, aguantar tormentas y abordajes de otros piratas - ocnf - free -----

Tiene un suelo en los 6.00USD aprox... de ahí ya decides donde quieres comprar el pasaje ... eso siiiiii... preparate para una travesia llena de peligros!


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

He cargado de nuevo en 7.77USD ... algo me dice que hay subida de aquí al cierre.

En drys... suelo cargar como mucho 20.000acs... tenía unas ---las primeras---pardillero que fui... compradas a 9.99USD -3000acs--- ya no recuerdo cuantas veces he vendido y recomprado en esta acc... es la gamesa del nasdaq!


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jun 2009)

cuanta razon... nos quedan 4 dias para subir un 3% en el ibex, luego un doble techo y para abajo... y del 20 al 30 apretamos 



> En cuanto a los traídos y llevados brotes verdes, mi opinión es que no van a dar para más de unas ensaladas, me hace sonreír ver tantas opiniones sumándose a la corriente de optimismo, tres meses después de declarar que estábamos en el infierno. Ya saben desde el 2.007 cuál es mi criterio: esto no se habrá acabado hasta que veamos, como mínimo, el 5.300 del Ibex. Creo que los próximos sustos vendrán de las divisas y la deuda.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

Astur147 dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy un asiduo lector de éste hilo aunque silencioso, pero me pica el gusanillo de meter unos € ( a ser posible a cortos, que soy bajista como tonuel ) y la pregunta estaría en que utilizáis para operar, creo que muchos utilizáis IGmarkets, cual es el mejor?




Por experiencia propia de IGMarkets pasaria y me iria directamente a operar con CFDs en Renta4.




Astur147 dijo:


> Hay algún tutorial por ahí para aprender a utilizar los programas para operar? Yo también quiero plusvalías




Lo importante es tener fe... algún dia llegarán esas plusvalias... 


Por cierto...

Yo rezo todos los dias al gran elliott para que estemos a punto de tocar el techo de su quinta onda... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> : ...ay señor esto es predicar en el desierto .... el lado oscuro les atrae como Nelsons a ..... Tonuel tú eres el responsable



Hay que atraer soldados a la causa comandante... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Alguien ve sospechas de la subida experimentada de GAMESA, desde los 8,xx€ en dos meses y la repentina venta del 10% por parte de IBERDROLA?


----------



## cibex (1 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> cuanta razon... nos quedan 4 dias para subir un 3% en el ibex, luego un doble techo y para abajo... y del 20 al 30 apretamos



mi no entender,

hoy quiebra General Motors y la bolsa se dispara, yo ya no entiendo nada pero creo que nos queda mucha fiesta por delante.


----------



## evidente (1 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Evidente... es que te gustan las acciones peligrosas. No se la cantidad que invertirás (no es importante), pero divide al menos en dos o tres... 1 del tipo Farma y otras dos no tan volátiles...
> 
> De todas formas suerte ^__^!
> 
> Yo estuve en Drys (10 minutos jaja)




mi historia con el CITI retrocede a principios de este año, es como un matrimonio feliz (ya que al comienzo me alegró un montonazo) que de pronto se acaba...bueno vaya analogía la que busqué pero grafica mi situación...me ha dejado el corazón y la cuenta destrozados..jejeje...todo fruto de una mala estrategia...ser monoaccionista olvidando que en esto mientras más mejor!!


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

cibex dijo:


> mi no entender,
> 
> hoy quiebra General Motors y la bolsa se dispara, yo ya no entiendo nada pero creo que nos queda mucha fiesta por delante.



como dice pepon... a la bolsa la economia se la trae floja... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Llamada de G.E. al puesto de mando.... vamos a subir a toda máquina DRYS a 8.00USD para un cierre blindado.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Llamada de G.E. al puesto de mando.... vamos a subir a toda máquina DRYS a 8.00USD para un cierre blindado.



A ver si algún dia le veo hacer plusvalias en plan patriota... 


siempre a largo... siempre a largo... si no fuera usted plantearia su excomunión... :



Por cierto... acabo de ver un brote verde:


futuros en negativo... :



Saludos


----------



## evidente (1 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Llamada de G.E. al puesto de mando.... vamos a subir a toda máquina DRYS a 8.00USD para un cierre blindado.



dime, con que broker operas?


----------



## Kujire (1 Jun 2009)

GM​


Long Live to:​
Governmental Motors​
​
mañana las acciones de GM dejarán de cotizar en el DOW


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

Se están perdiendo el debate en antena 3 hamijos..., hagan como tonuel y acostúmbrense a operar en modo multitarea... :


"Nos dirigimos a una salida social de la crisis..." :




Saludos :o


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jun 2009)

cibex, lo de GM esta descontado hace muuuucho


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jun 2009)

lo que no esta descontado por ejemplo es la quiebra de un gran banco en europa 

de que es el debate tonuel?


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> lo que no esta descontado por ejemplo es la quiebra de un gran banco en europa
> 
> de que es el debate tonuel?



Un tal Oreja y un tal Lopez Aguilar... creo que están hablando del euro... :




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jun 2009)

yo como oi el otro dia, paso de la oreja y de las cejas...


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo como oi el otro dia, paso de la oreja y de las cejas...




Sólo saben que tirarse la mierda unos a otros y decir chorradas como si los españoles fueran retrasados mentales... siento vergüenza ajena... :o

No hay huevos de decir las cosas claras...




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2009)

Astur147 dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy un asiduo lector de éste hilo aunque silencioso, pero me pica el gusanillo de meter unos € ( a ser posible a cortos, que soy bajista como tonuel  ) y la pregunta estaría en que utilizáis para operar, creo que muchos utilizáis IGmarkets, cual es el mejor? Hay algún tutorial por ahí para aprender a utilizar los programas para operar? Yo también quiero plusvalías



Este tipo de comentarios son los que más me hacen pensar en que aun queda mucha subida, vigilen bien a este elemento y a Tonuel, cuando se les acabe la paciencia con los cortos es que ya nos tocará bajar. Cerrarán la posición justo en la cúspide del gráfico.

Es ley de vida y otros lo hemos sufrido anteriormente, si no todos.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Este tipo de comentarios son los que más me hacen pensar en que aun queda mucha subida, vigilen bien a este elemento y a Tonuel, cuando se les acabe la paciencia con los cortos es que ya nos tocará bajar. Cerrarán la posición justo en la cúspide del gráfico.
> 
> Es ley de vida y otros lo hemos sufrido anteriormente, si no todos.




Ya sabe que no voy a cerrar los cortos ni aunque fuera perdiendo el 100%, no insista... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## luisfernando (1 Jun 2009)

ya si que es el fin, la destrucción de la demanda está en camino, el petroleo tocará los 200$/barril y el dolar 1,5€


----------



## Claca (1 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Este tipo de comentarios son los que más me hacen pensar en que aun queda mucha subida, vigilen bien a este elemento y a Tonuel, cuando se les acabe la paciencia con los cortos es que ya nos tocará bajar. Cerrarán la posición justo en la cúspide del gráfico.
> 
> Es ley de vida y otros lo hemos sufrido anteriormente, si no todos.



Este foro es en un 89% bajista, lo cual no creo que soprenda a nadie. La cosa estaría en saber cómo lo ve la gacelada ahí fuera :


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> ya si que es el fin, la destrucción de la demanda está en camino, el petroleo tocará los 200$/barril y el dolar 1,5€



¿no eras tu el que repetía hasta la saciedad DOW a 4000? 

¿o era otro?


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> ya si que es el fin, la destrucción de la demanda está en camino, el petroleo tocará los 200$/barril y el dolar 1,5€



Coño luisfer, usted otra vez por aquí...

¿Cómo ve un experto como usted la evolución de la bolsa en los próximos 6 meses? 




Saludos


----------



## luisfernando (1 Jun 2009)

jajaja, ustedes no habeis adivinado nada no? GM lo confirmasteis cuando ya no teniais mas remedio, es mas, City igual,... pero bueno, ya os dareis cuenta de que la crisis es mentira y de que intentan disimular con que todo va bien con el Dow y El Ibex, pero es mentira amigos, queda muy poco....


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> jajaja, ustedes no habeis adivinado nada no? GM lo confirmasteis cuando ya no teniais mas remedio, es mas, City igual,... pero bueno, ya os dareis cuenta de que la crisis es mentira y de que intentan disimular con que todo va bien con el Dow y El Ibex, pero es mentira amigos, queda muy poco....



Ale... cuéntame otro que no me sepa... :o


Saludos :o


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2009)

Para que no digan que me paso el tiempo mofándome de los que están cortos, pasen y vean la sección de oportunidades de cortos de Mulder:

TEF - Cualquier dia.
SYV - Cualquier dia.
REP - Mejor esperar a la semana que viene.
GAS - Cuanto antes mejor, no esperar (lo siento DP pero así lo veo yo)


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> jajaja, ustedes no habeis adivinado nada no? GM lo confirmasteis cuando ya no teniais mas remedio, es mas, City igual,... pero bueno, ya os dareis cuenta de que la crisis es mentira y de que intentan disimular con que todo va bien con el Dow y El Ibex, pero es mentira amigos, queda muy poco....



No me lo digas, las bolsas tienen los días contados ¿a que sí?

Pues creo que alguno se te ha adelantado


----------



## donpepito (1 Jun 2009)

Evidente... puedes probar con RT4... las acciones "raras" te las habilitan en unos minutos, hay muchas que no están por defecto.

GAS NATURAL, has visto hoy el volumen... no te dice nada¿?

Se está preparando para el sprint final.


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Evidente... puedes probar con RT4... las acciones "raras" te las habilitan en unos minutos, hay muchas que no están por defecto.
> 
> GAS NATURAL, has visto hoy el volumen... no te dice nada¿?
> 
> Se está preparando para el sprint final.



Como mañana pase el 12.65 a la baja claramente ya se hacia donde va a ir el sprint final y a que se debe el volumen :

Los dias 1 de cada mes los usan los leoncios para hacer cambios de cartera y los volúmenes pueden ser muy altos, pero eso no quiere decir que vengan subidas.

Por ejemplo, el acumulador-distribución muestra salidas de dinero y el volumen positivo ha bajado, aunque el del gacelerío ha subido, no se si en el SIBE ese se verá otra cosa.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Evidentemente... hacer dinero es lo que se trata, al fin de cuentas el pánico es su mejor aliado, cuando estabamos en los 6.xxx ... preguntabamos cuando ibamos a comprar repsoles... hay el amigo Chameleon... cuantas veces hemos tenido la oportunidad de acumular en el rango de 11,xx euros... pero el miedo a no encontrar el suelo... ha hecho perderse la subida.
> 
> Además quien mantiene desde esos niveles¿¿¿¿????? como no seas un pillado del SAN desde 18,00€



Yo estoy largo en Repsol desde entonces


----------



## donpepito (2 Jun 2009)

Jorrr... queria decir ay!!! el amigo Chameleon....

Me alegro que estes aprovechando la subida...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Jun 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> jajaja, ustedes no habeis adivinado nada no? GM lo confirmasteis cuando ya no teniais mas remedio, es mas, City igual,... pero bueno, ya os dareis cuenta de que la crisis es mentira y de que intentan disimular con que todo va bien con el Dow y El Ibex, pero es mentira amigos, queda muy poco....



Luisfernando, flipo contigo, ¿de qué hablas cuando dices que no hemos reconocido no sé qué?

Nosotros sólo decíamos que la quiebra de GM estaba totalmente descontada, de hecho eras tú el que vaticinaba que la bolsa se iba a hundir cuando quebrara GM.

Mira la fecha de este hilo:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...motors-se-muere-quiebra-1-6-2009-14-00-a.html

En el foro se da por segura la quiebra de GM desde hace más de un año.


----------



## El_Presi (2 Jun 2009)

¿ya se acerca al nivel que les va bien para sanear las cuentas?

Goldman Sachs venderá parte de su participación en ICBC - 1295200 - 2/06/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es

American Express lanza una oferta de acciones para lograr 500 millones - 1295168 - 2/06/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es

JPMorgan quiere lograr 5.000 millones con una oferta de acciones - 1295150 - 2/06/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

*La CNMV suspende de negociación los títulos de Gamesa (08:44) *


¿corralito sostenible...? :


Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (2 Jun 2009)

Buenos días.

Supuestamente apertura a la baja... GAS NATURAL en verde en subasta.


----------



## donpepito (2 Jun 2009)

CNMV, como siempre.. creando HYPE... para los especuladores.


----------



## donpepito (2 Jun 2009)

MADRID --La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores suspendió el martes la cotización de las acciones de Gamesa Corporación Tecnológica SA (GAM.MC) ante la colocación de acciones en el mercado de su principal accionista, Iberdrola SA (IBE.MC). 

La suspensión se produce después de que el lunes por la tarde la eléctrica anunciara que ha puesto a la venta un 10% de su participación en el fabricante de aerogeneradores español. 

La CNMV agregó en un comunicado que levantará la suspensión de Gamesa a las 0800 GMT. 

Tras la operación, Iberdrola seguirá siendo el principal accionista de Gamesa con una participación del 14%.


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Supuestamente apertura a la baja... GAS NATURAL en verde en subasta.



SAN a 7,70...


Mulder figura... ¿me puede usted a explicar lo de la subasta del SAN? :


Es que estoy metiendo algoritmos, ondas, triángulos y demás y no lo pillo... 





Saludos


----------



## carvil (2 Jun 2009)

Buenos dias


Nikkei: 9,721  +43.01 +0.44% 


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> *ajustando el sistema disculpen las molestias... *




Mulder joder..., ya se me ha vuelto a escapar el tren del botas... :


¿cree usted que llegará a los 8 euros pronto? lo digo por esperarme un poco... 




Gracias y saludos


----------



## rosonero (2 Jun 2009)

Buenos días,

Parece que el Eurostoxx se ha levantado juguetón.  Venga!!!!!!!! arriba y abajo.


----------



## rosonero (2 Jun 2009)

El paro baja en mayo tras 14 meses de subidas consecutivas - Expansión.com

El paro registrado en los Servicios Públicos de Empleo Estatal bajó en 24.741 personas en mayo -un 0,68%- 14 meses de subidas consecutivas y la cifra total de desempleados se situó en 3.620.139, según el Ministerio de Trabajo e Inmigración. Desde mayo de 2008, cuando el paro subió en 15.058 personas, el desempleo se ha incrementado en 1.266.564 (el 53,81%).

Esto va pa'rriba


----------



## pepon26 (2 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Según cuenta el mismo en sus libros Gann se arruinó 40 veces antes de empezar a ganar dinero de verdad y cuando lo hizo lo ganaba a paletadas. Los libros y las conferencias, siempre según el mismo, no le importaban. He visto comentarios de gente muy mayor que vivió y lo conoció y se hicieron ricos siguiendo sus reglas de trading, aunque si que hay que decir que sus métodos eran bastante exóticos pero basados en las matemáticas.




Enhorabuena Mulder. He encontrado por lo menos una persona en el foro que no es una pescadilla....y sabe algo de trading...

Déjame decirte, Gann cobrara en su época por un curso que duraba una semana lo equivalente al coste de una CASA de tamaño medio. Según reconoce su propio hijo (Robert?) , su padre nunca ganó un duro haciendo trading...

Conozco creo que (casi) todos los libros publicados sobre Gann y algunas veces funciona y otras no, con lo que los resultados no son concluyentes. Dicho esto, he visto algunas de las previsiones mas bestiales usando Gann que se han cumplido con precisión milimétrica....


----------



## pepon26 (2 Jun 2009)

Venga chicos animaos.....abrid unos cortos....

Necesitamos gente que palme pasta....


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Venga chicos animaos.....abrid unos cortos....
> 
> Necesitamos gente que palme pasta....




Un poco más arriba... no se preocupe... 




Saludos


----------



## rosonero (2 Jun 2009)

> ...algunas veces funciona y otras no, con lo que los resultados no son concluyentes. Dicho esto, he visto algunas de las previsiones mas bestiales usando Gann que se han cumplido con precisión milimétrica....



Esto también se podría decir del mismísimo Mulder 

Pd. Tonuel está a la espera de que el Ibex llegue a los 9.800 para añadírselo a la firma.


----------



## pepon26 (2 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Un poco más arriba... no se preocupe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo de abrir siempre cortos... ¿es mera fijación mental o es que te encanta perder dinero?


----------



## pepon26 (2 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Esto también se podría decir del mismísimo Mulder
> 
> Pd. Tonuel está a la espera de que el Ibex llegue a los 9.800 para añadírselo a la firma.



Nuestro objetivo en el IBEX para este rebote 11350 es un NUMERO DE GANN. De hecho, es su RESISTENCIA PRIMARIA.


----------



## donpepito (2 Jun 2009)

Pepon, tienes que compartir con tus colegas ex-banqueros esas inversiones a largo plazo.

Tus compis del Citi te echan de menos. XD


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Lo de abrir siempre cortos... ¿es mera fijación mental o es que te encanta perder dinero?



*Es cuestión de fe... *


Además... hasta que el ibex no baje de los 3500 no pensaré en cerrarlos... :o



Soy un especulador a medio plazo hamijo... no me voy a ganar la vida con esto como bien puede adivinar... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (2 Jun 2009)

EADS. Iba a entrar a 11.80 y se ha escapado como una anguila, la jodida. A ver si baja.


----------



## pepon26 (2 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pepon, tienes que compartir con tus colegas ex-banqueros esas inversiones a largo plazo.
> 
> Tus compis del Citi te echan de menos. XD



Touché. Ni con un nick eres anónimo.


----------



## rosonero (2 Jun 2009)

Nuestro Chulibex en verde y el eurostoxx apretando para arriba y mis Iberia estancadas :


----------



## pepon26 (2 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pepon, tienes que compartir con tus colegas ex-banqueros esas inversiones a largo plazo.
> 
> Tus compis del Citi te echan de menos. XD



Dame alguna pista sobre quien eres tu.


----------



## pepon26 (2 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pepon, tienes que compartir con tus colegas ex-banqueros esas inversiones a largo plazo.
> 
> Tus compis del Citi te echan de menos. XD



De todas maneras, creo que he dado demasiadas pistas sobre mi en mis posts...

Si eres de mercado y te digo que YO hacia el 15% del mercado de bonos sabes quien soy....


----------



## donpepito (2 Jun 2009)

Yo soy un patrimonio nacional.


----------



## Mulder (2 Jun 2009)

A los buenos dias!



tonuel dijo:


> Mulder joder..., ya se me ha vuelto a escapar el tren del botas... :
> 
> ¿cree usted que llegará a los 8 euros pronto? lo digo por esperarme un poco...



El SAN hoy debería empezar a bajar, si no lo hace hoy lo hará mañana y recuerda que más vale una pérdida pequeña que aguantar cuantiosas pérdidas bajo la (supuesta) promesa futura de grandes ganancias.



> Enhorabuena Mulder. He encontrado por lo menos una persona en el foro que no es una pescadilla....y sabe algo de trading...
> 
> Déjame decirte, Gann cobrara en su época por un curso que duraba una semana lo equivalente al coste de una CASA de tamaño medio. Según reconoce su propio hijo (Robert?) , su padre nunca ganó un duro haciendo trading...
> 
> Conozco creo que (casi) todos los libros publicados sobre Gann y algunas veces funciona y otras no, con lo que los resultados no son concluyentes. Dicho esto, he visto algunas de las previsiones mas bestiales usando Gann que se han cumplido con precisión milimétrica....



Gann cobraba 5000 dólares y dice que no le interesaba el dinero. Fue el primer particular en ser propietario de un avión metálico y también era propietario de varias embarcaciones. No creo que en aquella época un arruinado pudiera poder comprarse esos caprichitos. Por otra parte, los métodos de Gann pueden interpretarse de formas tan diversas que dan mucho juego y todos funcionan bastante bien, no lo he estudiado científicamente pero diría que aciertan bastante más que los métodos estándar que usa el trader medio.

Gann, además, tenía mucho material sin publicar y decía que el tiempo era más importante que el precio, si tomamos esta premisa como base para el análisis se puede acertar bastante con índices y valores, ya sea a largo, corto o intradía y lo tengo probado.

Y por último, no se quedó en un simple trader, también investigó sus métodos para aplicarlos en apuestas de caballos y loterías aunque no se si llegó a a ganar algo con esto.


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> De todas maneras, creo que he dado demasiadas pistas sobre mi en mis posts...
> 
> Si eres de mercado y te digo que YO hacia el 15% del mercado de bonos sabes quien soy....



No se preocupe usted... su verdadera identidad está a salvo en este foro... 

Aquí le dejo un video que colgó azkuna hace unos dias de mi amigo Saéz del Castillo, a ver que le parece...:


*"Si algo sobra en el mundo son ignorantes"... *Menudo crack el Don Antonio... jajaja 



<object width="640" height="480"><param name="movie" value="http://www.megavideo.com/v/RNUFO775f275d54b8de6ca9bd89ca3b8608f72d8"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.megavideo.com/v/RNUFO775f275d54b8de6ca9bd89ca3b8608f72d8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="480"></embed></object>




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (2 Jun 2009)

Fuera de ACS a 37.83.

DP, al final ACS llegó al objetivo aunque me haya costado una semana sacarselo


----------



## donpepito (2 Jun 2009)

*La colocación del 10% de Gamesa por Iberdrola se cerrará en pocos minutos, a un precio final de 16,10 euros.

Y os puedo adelantar que vamos a subir hasta los 18,00€
*


----------



## pepon26 (2 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No se preocupe usted... su verdadera identidad está a salvo en este foro...
> 
> Aquí le dejo un video que colgó azkuna hace unos dias de mi amigo Saéz del Castillo, a ver que le parece...:
> 
> ...



Nunca me ha gustado demasiado Sáenz del Castillo... aunque soy amigo de su hijo Antonio.

Si alguno de vosotros busca trabajo de trader, él está buscando gente para su chiringo.


----------



## donpepito (2 Jun 2009)

Si, ACS.. se les ha visto el método... menudos pillos!

Enhorabuena... yo me cansé... le saqué unas plusvalías majas.


----------



## pepon26 (2 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo soy un patrimonio nacional.



¿Patrimonio Nacional?


----------



## pepon26 (2 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Nunca me ha gustado demasiado Sáenz del Castillo... aunque soy amigo de su hijo Antonio.
> 
> Si alguno de vosotros busca trabajo de trader, él está buscando gente para su chiringo.



Me autorrespondo. 

No me gusta Sáenz del Castillo porque el trading que hacen es puro pipeo con muy poca ambición.


----------



## donpepito (2 Jun 2009)

Opsss... la subasta de GAM... lleva una eternidad.


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El SAN hoy debería empezar a bajar, si no lo hace hoy lo hará mañana y recuerda que más vale una pérdida pequeña que aguantar cuantiosas pérdidas bajo la (supuesta) promesa futura de grandes ganancias.




OK gracias... , entonces me esperaré a los 9800 y a los 10200 del ibex si es que llega... 




pepon26 dijo:


> Nunca me ha gustado demasiado Sáez del Castillo... aunque soy amigo de su hijo Antonio.





pepon26 dijo:


> No me gusta Sáenz del Castillo porque el trading que hacen es puro pipeo con muy poca ambición.




Pues igual le envio su libro para que me lo firme... 



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (2 Jun 2009)

*Gamesa 15.72 -6%*


----------



## pepon26 (2 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Opsss... la subasta de GAM... lleva una eternidad.



Acabo de ver tu avatar. Me gusta lo de "Minipepon26 mirando atónito".

Por cierto en 3 meses llevo cerca de 9 millones de plusvalias...y sigo largo.


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Y os puedo adelantar que vamos a subir hasta los 18,00€



Me está tentando de entrar largo... 




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (2 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *La colocación del 10% de Gamesa por Iberdrola se cerrará en pocos minutos, a un precio final de 16,10 euros.
> 
> Y os puedo adelantar que vamos a subir hasta los 18,00€
> *



Si de los 15.75 que está ahora se va a los 18.00 las plusvalías servirán para comprar miles de pañuelos que limpien bien la caquita del que se meta.


----------



## donpepito (2 Jun 2009)

Heheheh... pero tienes que reconocer que 10M ... son 10 M I L L O N ES ... es lo min para poder ordenar un TIE-F a fábrica.


----------



## donpepito (2 Jun 2009)

No tiene que ser hoy... pero los 18,00€ los veremos en breve!


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No tiene que ser hoy... pero los 18,00€ los veremos en breve!



joder... Sólo conozco a una persona con huevos de meterse en Gamesa... :



¿Dónde cojones se ha metido apolo...? :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (2 Jun 2009)

MADRID --La eléctrica española Iberdrola SA (IBE.MC) dijo el martes que vendió un 10% de participación en Gamesa Corporación Tecnológica SA (GAM.MC) por EUR391,7 millones como parte de un plan de venta de activos. 

La compañía colocó en el mercado unos 24 millones de acciones a un precio de EUR16,1, lo que supone un descuento del 4,2% con respecto al cierre de Gamesa del lunes. 
* La operación generó unas plusvalías de EUR112 millones. *

Iberdrola, altamente endeudada, explicó que la venta forma parte de su plan de desinversiones por más de EUR3.000 millones. 

El gigante eléctrico español mantiene en Gamesa, tercer fabricante mundial de aerogeneradores por cuota de mercado, un 14% de participación y confirmó su voluntad de seguir siendo el principal accionista.


----------



## pepon26 (2 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Heheheh... pero tienes que reconocer que 10M ... son 10 M I L L O N ES ... es lo min para poder ordenar un TIE-F a fábrica.




¿Qué es un TIE-F?

Yo si el IBEX llega a nuestro objetivo 11350, espero ganar (mas o menos) 15 millones de €.
Despues, creo que me tomaré una vacaciones.


----------



## donpepito (2 Jun 2009)

No está mal... en verano no merece la pena estar en el mercado... hay que disfrutarlo!


----------



## pepon26 (2 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No está mal... en verano no merece la pena estar en el mercado... hay que disfrutarlo!



El timing es Septiembre. No creo que se alcance ese nivel antes.

Mulder pregunta ¿Por qué va a ser en Septirmbre?


----------



## donpepito (2 Jun 2009)

Algunas AGENCIAs en GAMESA:

CVX, como siempre soltando lastre..

 <table id="mo_17"><tbody><tr><td class="LEFT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Descripción</td> <td class="RIGHT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Titulos Compra</td> <td class="RIGHT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Titulos Venta</td> <td class="RIGHT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">DIferencia C/V</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">MOR MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">306.351</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">47.573</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">258.778</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">MLC MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">232.959</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">21.984</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">210.975</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BYM MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">190.779</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">173.462</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">17.317</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">MVR MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">128.318</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">25.652</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">102.666</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">AUR BA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">115.614</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">80.614</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">35.000</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">ACF MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">72.113</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">96.660</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-24.547</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">ADP BA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">61.600</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">72.172</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-10.572</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">CVX MA </td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">60.194</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">405.500</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-345.306</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## javso (2 Jun 2009)

florentino vuelve a la carga. reitera que quiere el 20% de Iberdrola, según expansion


----------



## donpepito (2 Jun 2009)

Pepon, tengo un conocido de Los Angeles que ha generado +6 Millones de EUR al cambio en menos de un mes.

Solo compraba CTIC, a precio de mercado desde los 0.06USD .... ayer colocó parte del paquete a 2.20USD


----------



## carvil (2 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Me autorrespondo.
> 
> No me gusta Sáenz del Castillo porque el trading que hacen es puro pipeo con muy poca ambición.




*Sáez del Castillo*... no Sáenz del Castillo




Anoche en el after hours se movió igual o más volúmen que en la subida



Salu2


----------



## pepon26 (2 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pepon, tengo un conocido de Los Angeles que ha generado +6 Millones de EUR al cambio en menos de un mes.
> 
> Solo compraba CTIC, a precio de mercado desde los 0.06USD .... ayer colocó parte del paquete a 2.20USD



Cada uno encuentra su camino.

Yo sólo hago derivados (me gusta la droga dura). Por lo demás estoy muy satisfecho...


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> El timing es Septiembre. No creo que se alcance ese nivel antes.




Si hubiera dicho octubre me abriria unos largos... 




Saludos


----------



## Caída a Plomo (2 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Acabo de ver tu avatar. Me gusta lo de "Minipepon26 mirando atónito".
> 
> Por cierto en 3 meses llevo cerca de 9 millones de plusvalias...y sigo largo.



Y ¿qué se suele hacer con tanta pasta? Personalmente yo con 9 millones de euros de plusvalías, lo cual indica que hay más pasta, lo metería en algo + o - seguro, casi incluso en liquidez y me dedicaría a vivir. No perdería más tiempo en hacer trading, que al fin y al cabo es curro. Ni menos en forear. Y trabajar para otro por supuesto que jamás.

Sólo se vive una vez y si hay algo que he aprendido aunque todavía soy joven para decir algo así, es que lo más valioso que tenemos en este mundo es nuestro tiempo y yo con 9 millones de euros no lo dejaría escapar ni de coña.

Si es que Dios da pañuelo a quien no tiene mocos. No es justo.


----------



## donpepito (2 Jun 2009)

El capital original es lo + importante, money print machine.... no creo que nadie la tenga en la buhardilla... de ahí ... hay dos caminos.


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Y ¿qué se suele hacer con tanta pasta? Personalmente yo con 9 millones de euros de plusvalías, lo cual indica que hay más pasta, lo metería en algo + o - seguro, casi incluso en liquidez y me dedicaría a vivir. No perdería más tiempo en hacer trading, que al fin y al cabo es curro. Ni menos en forear. Y trabajar para otro por supuesto que jamás.
> 
> Sólo se vive una vez y si hay algo que he aprendido aunque todavía soy joven para decir algo así, es que lo más valioso que tenemos en este mundo es nuestro tiempo y yo con 9 millones de euros no lo dejaría escapar ni de coña.
> 
> Si es que Dios da pañuelo a quien no tiene mocos. No es justo.




Ahora existe algo divertido que se llama apalancamiento hamijo... :


Lo malo es que puedes perder hasta la camisa... pregunta en la volkswagen... 




Saludos


----------



## pepon26 (2 Jun 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Y ¿qué se suele hacer con tanta pasta? Personalmente yo con 9 millones de euros de plusvalías, lo cual indica que hay más pasta, lo metería en algo + o - seguro, casi incluso en liquidez y me dedicaría a vivir. No perdería más tiempo en hacer trading, que al fin y al cabo es curro. Ni menos en forear. Y trabajar para otro por supuesto que jamás.
> 
> Sólo se vive una vez y si hay algo que he aprendido aunque todavía soy joven para decir algo así, es que lo más valioso que tenemos en este mundo es nuestro tiempo y yo con 9 millones de euros no lo dejaría escapar ni de coña.
> 
> Si es que Dios da pañuelo a quien no tiene mocos. No es justo.




Yo me odría haber jubilado con 38 años, y de hecho, lo hice....pero el mercado me gusta demasiado.

Un gran error que se comete en el trading es no sacar a las posiciones todo su potencial. Tan malo como perder es casi no ganar lo que se debe.

El potencial es 11350 en el Ibex. ¿Por qué vender antes?

Y respecto a lo de forear.... lo hago de vez en cuando...me relaja.


----------



## Mulder (2 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pepon, tengo un conocido de Los Angeles que ha generado +6 Millones de EUR al cambio en menos de un mes.
> 
> Solo compraba CTIC, a precio de mercado desde los 0.06USD .... ayer colocó parte del paquete a 2.20USD



¿Partiendo de que capital?

Porque si ha hecho eso con $1000 mill.pues como que no es mucho ¿verdad?


----------



## Caída a Plomo (2 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Yo me odría haber jubilado con 38 años, y de hecho, lo hice....pero el mercado me gusta demasiado.
> 
> Un gran error que se comete en el trading es no sacar a las posiciones todo su potencial. Tan malo como perder es casi no ganar lo que se debe.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que con tanta pasta se pierde la noción de la pasta que en realidad es. ¿Cuántas vidas necesita un vulgar mortal para sacar 9 millones de euros?

Yo es que no tengo tiempo de hacer lo que quisiera y con esa pasta cerraba ya todo y me dedicaba a mis aficiones no sea que no me fuera a dar tiempo.

Ah, que si te gusta el morbo ese de decir ahora más, y más y más, pues vale. Lo importante es disfrutar. Si gozas despellejando a las gacelas, pues bien, al fin y al cabo están ahí para dar de comer a los leones. Y éstos disfrutan saboreando su tierna carne en un plis-plas que tantas horas de pasto las ha costado


----------



## donpepito (2 Jun 2009)

No dispongo del importe exacto... pero calculo que con una inv de 300.000€ al cambio... compras en abril y mayo.... si hubiese confiado ... ahora sería multimillonario.


----------



## Mulder (2 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Yo me odría haber jubilado con 38 años, y de hecho, lo hice....pero el mercado me gusta demasiado.
> 
> Un gran error que se comete en el trading es no sacar a las posiciones todo su potencial. Tan malo como perder es casi no ganar lo que se debe.
> 
> ...



Foerar también ayuda a tener las cosas claras, puedes tener las cosas muy bien razonadas, pero como dijo Einstein (creo que fue el) ' si no eres capaz de explicarselo a tu abuela es que no lo tienes tan claro'.

Respecto a porqué será en septimebre no podría decir la razón, aunque muchos de los valroes del Ibex tienen puntos de reacción en ese mes.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jun 2009)

A Gamesa le han pegado un buen bocado


----------



## donpepito (2 Jun 2009)

Ayer en CTIC, soltaron papel... +100M negociaron... nuevos millonarios!


----------



## pepon26 (2 Jun 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Yo creo que con tanta pasta se pierde la noción de la pasta que en realidad es. ¿Cuántas vidas necesita un vulgar mortal para sacar 9 millones de euros?
> 
> Yo es que no tengo tiempo de hacer lo que quisiera y con esa pasta cerraba ya todo y me dedicaba a mis aficiones no sea que no me fuera a dar tiempo.
> 
> Ah, que si te gusta el morbo ese de decir ahora más, y más y más, pues vale. Lo importante es disfrutar. Si gozas despellejando a las gacelas, pues bien, al fin y al cabo están ahí para dar de comer a los leones. Y éstos disfrutan saboreando su tierna carne en un plis-plas que tantas horas de pasto las ha costado



El objetivo de vida de las gacelas es el de ser alimento de los depredadores....

Pero uno debe ser gacela antes que depredador. Sólo asi se aprende. El trading es darwinismo puro. Si empiezas en él, lo mas normal es que pierdas. Sólo si ganas ( y esto es fundamentalmente cuestión de carácter) te conviertes en depredador. Pocos llegan... pero es el trabajo mas bonito que existe. 
A mi me fascina, ves salir los billetes de las pantallas de tus ordenadores. Es un milagro. Es fascinante. No hay otro trabajo igual!
Es lo único que he hecho en la vida, lo único que sé hacer y me encanta.


----------



## pepon26 (2 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Foerar también ayuda a tener las cosas claras, puedes tener las cosas muy bien razonadas, pero como dijo Einstein (creo que fue el) ' si no eres capaz de explicarselo a tu abuela es que no lo tienes tan claro'.
> 
> Respecto a porqué será en septimebre no podría decir la razón, aunque muchos de los valroes del Ibex tienen puntos de reacción en ese mes.




Deja que te ayude... Septiembre es el mes objetivo de Gann para el máximo de este rebote.


----------



## Mulder (2 Jun 2009)

Largo en BME a 23.47

edito: objetivo: 24.43-25.07


----------



## Speculo (2 Jun 2009)

A ver, Donpepito HF y Mulder, que necesito un pequeño empujoncito.

Estoy a punto de meterme en AMZN esta misma tarde ¿Cómo la veis? Porque yo por técnico la veo impecable. La subida de ayer un pelín brusca, pero impecable para hacer un recorrido hasta los 89,00 y seguir hasta los 96,00 .

Me ha dado señal de entrada clara, a pesar de la sobrecompra.


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> El objetivo de vida de las gacelas es el de ser alimento de los depredadores....
> 
> Pero uno debe ser gacela antes que depredador. Sólo asi se aprende. El trading es darwinismo puro. Si empiezas en él, lo mas normal es que pierdas. Sólo si ganas ( y esto es fundamentalmente cuestión de carácter) te conviertes en depredador. Pocos llegan... pero es el trabajo mas bonito que existe.
> A mi me fascina, ves salir los billetes de las pantallas de tus ordenadores. Es un milagro. Es fascinante. No hay otro trabajo igual!
> Es lo único que he hecho en la vida, lo único que sé hacer y me encanta.




Ya ves... y yo aquí jugando con el pan de mis hijos por afición... :o


Por cierto...


Déjese de Gann y estudie a elliott antes de que tonuel se queda con sus plusvalias virtuales... :



Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (2 Jun 2009)

AMAZON... ayer tocó intradía 84,80€ su max en 6 meses, sobrecompra, como bien has comentado, hoy va a corregir... yo veo un pullback a 75.00USD.

Si decides entrar, mantenme informado.


----------



## rosonero (2 Jun 2009)

ARCELOR MITTAL ha hecho su pull back y se ha ido a 25.00 ¿cómo lo veis para entrar?


----------



## Mulder (2 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> A ver, Donpepito HF y Mulder, que necesito un pequeño empujoncito.
> 
> Estoy a punto de meterme en AMZN esta misma tarde ¿Cómo la veis? Porque yo por técnico la veo impecable. La subida de ayer un pelín brusca, pero impecable para hacer un recorrido hasta los 89,00 y seguir hasta los 96,00 .
> 
> Me ha dado señal de entrada clara, a pesar de la sobrecompra.



La veo demasiado arriba, pero me esperaría al jueves-viernes de la semana que viene a ver que pasa, o se podría entrar si corrigiera bastante fuerte estos días, al menos hasta el nivel del viernes pasado o algo más abajo.


----------



## Mulder (2 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> ARCELOR MITTAL ha hecho su pull back y se ha ido a 25.00 ¿cómo lo veis para entrar?



Yo entraría largo si llegara a 25.41.


----------



## Speculo (2 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> ARCELOR MITTAL ha hecho su pull back y se ha ido a 25.00 ¿cómo lo veis para entrar?



Le toca corregir. Está en la parte alta de la estrategia que puse hace unos días y ahora toca irse a la parte baja del canal.

La estrategia se invalida en cuanto supere los 26,80-27,00 . Puede ser una buena entrada hacia los 22,00 , pero hay que vigilarla a ver qué termina haciendo hoy.


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

Como veo que hoy tenemos el plantel de leoncios al completo aprovecharé para preguntaros por el próximo nivel de venta en el SAN.

¿Cómo lo ven? ¿Los 8 euros?

Ya tengo la cuenta de R4 reloaded... totalmente preparado para disparar... 


sin fe, valentia y sacrificio no hay posibilidad de victoria hamijos... :



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (2 Jun 2009)

Por cierto, que iba largo en BME desde 23,30 . Ya dije ayer que era una a apuntar junto a FER y EVA (ésta es mi debilidad, no puedo evitarlo  )

Edito: Mi objetivo son los 24,50 , aunque creo que puede tener un serio escollo en los 24,00 -


----------



## -H- (2 Jun 2009)

Aquí subimos hasta con aumento de paro, quiebra de General Motors o lo que sea menester, no bajamos ni a patadas HOYGAN
¿como veis los volúmenes?


----------



## rosonero (2 Jun 2009)

A falta de Apolo...............Dentro de GAM 500x15.75 (no me atrevo con más) :o

Pd. Que miedito


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

-H- dijo:


> Aquí subimos hasta con aumento de paro, quiebra de General Motors o lo que sea menester, no bajamos ni a patadas HOYGAN
> ¿como veis los volúmenes?



El papelón de siempre... :o


Pero lo que estamos empezando a ver es ésto:











Saludos


----------



## Mulder (2 Jun 2009)

-H- dijo:


> Aquí subimos hasta con aumento de paro, quiebra de General Motors o lo que sea menester, no bajamos ni a patadas HOYGAN
> ¿como veis los volúmenes?



Yo ya estoy más que cansado de decir que los fundamentales no sirven para operar en bolsa y poca gente me hace caso.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jun 2009)

2% para arriba aun y 4 dias por delante


----------



## -H- (2 Jun 2009)

Mira que no me gusta meter cortos, pero me estoy poniendo de un mal humor tan inusitado por esta comedia que creo que voy a dedicar el 5% de mi capital a abrir cortos sobre el Ibex
Además los voy a abrir hoy mismo, porque los que creen que bajará tras las elecciones van a vender esta semana y los que no lo creen no venderán lo que viene
Como lo ven las eminencias
¿hay más papel que tontos o más tontos que papel?
Yo creo que hay más papel que tontos


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo ya estoy más que cansado de decir que los fundamentales no sirven para operar en bolsa y poca gente me hace caso.


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

-H- dijo:


> ¿hay más papel que tontos o más tontos que papel?
> Yo creo que hay más papel que tontos




No se que decirle... no hay más que ver como van colocando las preferentes... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (2 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 2% para arriba aun y 4 dias por delante



Repites esto tantas veces que ya se me ha olvidado por qué lo escribes ¿Me puedes refrescar la memoria, por favor?



-H- dijo:


> [...]
> Además los voy a abrir hoy mismo, porque los que creen que bajará tras las elecciones van a vender esta semana y los que no lo creen no venderán lo que viene
> Como lo ven las eminencias
> ¿hay más papel que tontos o más tontos que papel?
> Yo creo que hay más papel que tontos



Yo lo que veo es que no sé a cuento de qué van a bajar o subir las bolsas con el tema de unas elecciones totalmente intrascendentes. 
Decíamos ayer que aquí lo que cuenta no es la cantidad de papel que haya, que siempre es el mismo, más o menos, si no quién tiene ese papel. Ahora mismo no hay datos que confirmen que los tiburones se han desprendido de un porcentaje alto del mismo, así que nada que hacer mientras el papel lo tengan las manos fuertes. Cuando empiecen a distribuir, ya veremos.

Y lo del SAN no cuenta, tonuel


----------



## -H- (2 Jun 2009)

Precisamente ese apetito por las preferentes puede indicar que ven la bolsa muy arriesgada y aquí puede haber avalancha de papel
A ver si bajamos de una vez


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Y lo del SAN no cuenta, tonuel



Ya se que no cuenta pero hoy ya van 6 minolles... suma y sigue... para finales de mes ya no les queda... 




Saludos


----------



## Gamu (2 Jun 2009)

como ha dicho nosequien, vivimos en tiempos donde los fundamentales no valen para nada en bolsa.

Teniendo en cuenta que, gracias a los bancos centrales, las agencias disponen de liquidez prácticamente ilimitada, lo mas normal es que se dediquen a burbujear todavia más si cabe. 

Si les da por burbujear en bolsa, pueden llevarla "al infinito y más allá". Lo malo será que no se sabe que dia, ni a que hora, les dará por pegar el sablazo y sacar ese dinero de la bolsa para meterlo en materias primas, oro, bonos, productos agrícolas, o lo que les salga de la punta del nabo. 

Para los que no tenemos acceso a esa "financiación ilimitada" de los bancos centrales, los fundamentales de una compañia suponen un "seguro de vida" en caso de que se dediquen a masacrar esa cotización. Para el trading diario pueden ser prácticamente inñutiles, pero como seguro de valor.... no veo tan mal que la gente se fije en los fundamentales. 

Yo mismo no meto ni un duro en ninguna empresa que no sea solida por fundamentales.


----------



## rosonero (2 Jun 2009)

GAMESA bajando y rozando mi stop loss :


----------



## donpepito (2 Jun 2009)

Además el papel, cuando escasea.... vienen las ampliaciones... BANKINTER, SOS, IBERDROLA-POSIBLE- , una nueva del SAN... para OCTUBRE -ESPECULACION DE DP HF- ;-) así veremos de nuevo al SAN a 4,00€


----------



## pepon26 (2 Jun 2009)

-H- dijo:


> Precisamente ese apetito por las preferentes puede indicar que ven la bolsa muy arriesgada y aquí puede haber avalancha de papel
> A ver si bajamos de una vez



El desear las cosas (lo mismo que ponerle velas a Santa Rita) no parece una estrategia de trading muy inteligente...

El mercado está ALCISTA, muy ALCISTA, y el que no lo quiera ver es su problema.

Me alegro que haya gente corta, como vosotros. Todas las mañanas teneis que poner en la Cámara de Compensación (EUrex, Meff...) los márgenes para cubrir vuestras pérdidas, una parte de los cuales van a mi cuenta...

Os animo a que sigais cortos y sigais pagándome los beneficios....

Un mercado para subir necesita cortos. En este foro parece que se han reunido muchos de ellos. Como siempre pasa, cuando se cansen de palmar pasta dejarán el trading y el foro...


----------



## rosonero (2 Jun 2009)

Hora de ir a currar. Hasta luego y suerte esta tarde.


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Un mercado para subir necesita cortos. En este foro parece que se han reunido muchos de ellos. Como siempre pasa, cuando se cansen de palmar pasta dejarán el trading y el foro...




A usted me gustaria verlo por aquí en octubre-diciembre...




donpepito dijo:


> Además el papel, cuando escasea.... vienen las ampliaciones... BANKINTER, SOS, IBERDROLA-POSIBLE- , una nueva del SAN... para OCTUBRE -ESPECULACION DE DP HF- ;-) así veremos de nuevo al SAN a 4,00€



Diosssss... 7,81€... el botas con el culo en pompa para que se lo repatee... :


Joder tonuel... contrólate... hasta los 9800 no toca... :





Saludos


----------



## Kujire (2 Jun 2009)

El análisis fundamental es una herramienta más, que explica los comportamientos de una cotización en el medio/largo plazo con seguridad. En el corto plazo nos "sugiere" pautas de tendencia en una cotización en momentos claves. 

El principal inconveniente es intentar buscar la correlación entre datos macroeconómicos y movimientos bursátiles en diferentes escalas temporales, o incluso con variables macro que poco tienen ver por ejemplo con un índice. Un ERE le puede afectar a una empresa, pero no al índice, caso de Chrysler p ej. la cual no cotiza pero es responsable de un monumental ERE.

Y como bien dice Gamu, los fundamentales son un seguro anti-manipulación. Lo que ocurre es que obtener e interpretar los datos fundamentales lleva su tiempo, y tirar unas rayas no tanto, por lo tanto el análisis técnico tiene esa ventaja. Además del AT y del AF, tenemos los modelos matemáticos econométricos, fractales y teorías varias .... ninguno predice el futuro, y lo que es peor muchos de ellos han llevado a la ruina a mucha gente en el 2008 y a otros muchos al retiro en 2009, porque se les acaba el chollo de hecho me temo que este rally va a retirar a muchos jiji

..... y además la suerte existe, y cuando aparece .....es mejor darse cuenta porque en bolsa se aprende de errores no de aciertos. Seguimos con la misma situación que ayer por lo que tengan mucho cuidado. 

Speculo con respecto a Amazón, aunque ya se ha comentado, yo le veo recorrido hasta 86 aprox, es ahí donde tiene una fuerte máximo/resistencia y todo me indica que llegará hasta ahí. Ahora te toca echar números para saber dónde es rentable entrar, ideal entre 78-76, si cae mucho más de 75 me lo pensaría, como se ha dicho contrólala durante esta semana y hacia el final de la misma no debería andar muy lejos si quieres entrar, si no está en esos valores entonces habrá que analizarla de nuevo. s2

Buenos primaverales días!!!!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> El análisis fundamental es una herramienta más, que explica los comportamientos de una cotización en el medio/largo plazo con seguridad. En el corto plazo nos "sugiere" pautas de tendencia en una cotización en momentos claves.
> 
> El principal inconveniente es intentar buscar la correlación entre datos macroeconómicos y movimientos bursátiles en diferentes escalas temporales, o incluso con variables macro que poco tienen ver por ejemplo con un índice. Un ERE le puede afectar a una empresa, pero no al índice, caso de Chrysler p ej. la cual no cotiza pero es responsable de un monumental ERE.
> 
> ...



Muy bien resumido. Luego, los que estamos cortos, que nos lo pensemos, no¿?

Vaya full of Istambul.

Por cierto, y aquien le pueda interesar, algo ha llegado a mis oidos sobre una tal técnicas reunidas y acerlor. Factores positivos, se entiende.


----------



## carloszorro (2 Jun 2009)

el análisis fundamental indica que es lo que se debe comprar/vender
el análisis técnico indica el momento en el cual se debe hacer lo anterior


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Jun 2009)

A mi lo que me encanta de Kujire, es lo claro que lo tiene. Así da gusto jaja.

Lo de matemáticas econométricas y fractales ufff ni zorra de lo que será pero que bien suena jaja.

Vuelvo a repetir las sabidas palabras de Percebo, Ver, oir, callar y $$$

(Por cierto, tengo un llaverito de cuando fui a Japón, que representa eso) Son tres monitos la mar de simpáticos.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

¿Nadie se mete en Gamesa...?


Está baratoooo.... 



-9%





Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jun 2009)

Buenos días.... ya me he puesto al día... es que hemos estado de simulacro de fuego en túneles... (supongo que nos preparan para el MADMAX... 

Bueno, al grano... corto en Stoxx 2537,5... pepon dame tu número de cuenta y ya te lo ingreso directamente... 

Saludos....

Edito: Vendido en 2518,5... clic, clic (hay que hacer el moviminto de una caja registradora, sino no hace gracia... )
PD: Cuando se cobran los dividendos...? Al final de la sesión...?


----------



## Kujire (2 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Muy bien resumido. Luego, los que estamos cortos, que nos lo pensemos, no¿?



sin duda, y como dice Mulder el timing es todo, así que si te lo piensas mucho mejor estar fuera. Hace un momento he entrado corta ...para probar en 2535, en condiciones normales cae y está cayendo, sin embargo ayer hice varias pruebas varias veces y no salío ni una(recuperaba rápidamente), por experiencia me dice que jamás había fallado ... siempre se aprende

Yo suelo hacer un juego, y es entrar "a lo japo"(o a lo Kujire), te vas comer y te alejas de la plataforma de tradeo, una vez estás de vuelta tienes 10 segundos para introducir la órden corta o larga, el juego no acaba ahí .. para darle más emoción el número de segundos que tardes será equivalente al número de minutos mínimo que debes dejar la órden abierta, es decir si has tardado 10 segundos, la debes dejar 10mins: mínimo luego decides si sigues con ella o cortas por lo sano. El juego no lo he inventado yo pero se utiliza para perder el miedo a operar forzándote a entrar y a estar preparada para ello en cualquier momento, tambien te sirve para medir la fortaleza del método que usas


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

Joder... me voy a perder la fiesta... y yo con la escopeta a tope... :


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Jun 2009)

Buenas!!
Hoy vendi mis ultimas inditex que tenia en reserva a 33,03 desde 30,71 
Solo me quedan Grifols que se estan defendiendo bastante bien despues del dividendo.
No tengo ningun corto abierto. Espero aconteciemientos para darle al boton.


----------



## Kujire (2 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Joder... me voy a perder la fiesta... y yo con la escopeta a tope... :
> 
> 
> Saludos



Estoy fuera ya, ándese con ojo ... ya se le sacado algunas plusvalías al que usted sabe


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Buenas!!
> Hoy vendi mis ultimas inditex que tenia en reserva a 33,03 desde 30,71
> Solo me quedan Grifols que se estan defendiendo bastante bien despues del dividendo.
> No tengo ningun corto abierto. Espero aconteciemientos para darle al boton.



Has cobrado el dividendo....? Yo es que en R4 le pongo en Mi cuenta -> Dividendos... y no me pone nada... :

Supongo que se cobrará al final de la sesión..

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Jun 2009)

Señores, creo que acabo de ver un HCH en el oro, con un objetivo de 1200 USD. Por favor que alguien lo confirme.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Señores, creo que acabo de ver un HCH en el oro, con un objetivo de 1200 USD. Por favor que alguien lo confirme.



Hola mixtables, yo lo único que veo, es un posible HCHInvertido si llega a 1015, con objetivo +320$, 1335$...







Saludos...

Edito: De todas formas tiene un nivel de sobreventa muy grande... me extrañaría que lo hiciese...


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Estoy fuera ya, ándese con ojo ... ya se le sacado algunas plusvalías al que usted sabe



Estoy esperando a quien ya sabe en los 7,90-7,95... :




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Has cobrado el dividendo....? Yo es que en R4 le pongo en Mi cuenta -> Dividendos... y no me pone nada... :
> 
> Supongo que se cobrará al final de la sesión..
> 
> Saludos...



Si,ayer a medianoche ya lo tenia... 0,189 netos por titulo,yo en largos opero a traves de activo bank,con broker suelen tardar uno o dos dias en dar el dividendo.


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

Por cierto...

¿Cuándo reparte dividendos el SAN....? :




Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Por cierto...
> 
> ¿Cuándo reparte dividendos el SAN....? :



1 de agosto, creo... (febrero-mayo-agosto-noviembre)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola mixtables, yo lo único que veo, es un posible HCHInvertido si llega a 1015, con objetivo +320$, 1335$...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que yo veía.

Por cierto, en el propio proreal, a la derecha del boton para los niveles de fibo, es donde puedes meter el texto, por si lo consideras más rápido que el paint.

Como vais en CFD´s?


----------



## carloszorro (2 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Señores, creo que acabo de ver un HCH en el oro, con un objetivo de 1200 USD. Por favor que alguien lo confirme.



además de sobrecompra el volumen no ayuda


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Si,ayer a medianoche ya lo tenia... 0,189 netos por titulo,yo en largos opero a traves de activo bank,con broker suelen tardar uno o dos dias en dar el dividendo.



Gracias, a ver cuando me llega que me hace ilusión... 



tonuel dijo:


> Por cierto...
> ¿Cuándo reparte dividendos el SAN....?
> 
> Saludos



Te va a tocar pagar los dividendos... :



mixtables dijo:


> Eso es lo que yo veía.
> Por cierto, en el propio proreal, a la derecha del boton para los niveles de fibo, es donde puedes meter el texto, por si lo consideras más rápido que el paint.
> 
> Como vais en CFD´s?



Me hace más gracia lo de dibujar con el lápiz... 
Yo sigo corto en ABENGOA y SAN y largo en GRIFOLS...

De aquí a nada le meteré otro corto al Stoxx... pero cosas rápidas, entrar y salir... :

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Jun 2009)

Los huecos, siempre han de cerrarse¿?


----------



## Speculo (2 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Los huecos, siempre han de cerrarse¿?



No. Aunque tarde o temprano, suelen hacerlo. Si no se cierra en mucho tiempo, es señal clara de fortaleza hacia el lado del hueco.


----------



## rosonero (2 Jun 2009)

Hola desde el trabajo

Veo que Gamesa se me ha ventilado 100 euros :, pero bueno, había que intentarlo.

Cómo van los USA?


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Hola desde el trabajo
> 
> Veo que Gamesa se me ha ventilado 100 euros :, pero bueno, había que intentarlo.
> 
> Cómo van los USA?



¡A trabajar, holgazán!


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Jun 2009)

Dow 8,732.41 +10.97 (0.13%)
S&P 500 943.26 +0.39 (0.04%)
Nasdaq 1,826.56 -2.12 (-0.12%)
10y bond 3.64% +0.01 (0.28%)

Había que intentarlo... pero también tienes que tener en cuenta que en ese tipo de valores el stop ha de ser un poco más amplio de lo normal.

Un saludo


----------



## rosonero (2 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡A trabajar, holgazán!





XXXXXsssssssssssssstttttttttttttttt !!!!!!!!!


----------



## rosonero (2 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Dow 8,732.41 +10.97 (0.13%)
> S&P 500 943.26 +0.39 (0.04%)
> Nasdaq 1,826.56 -2.12 (-0.12%)
> 10y bond 3.64% +0.01 (0.28%)
> ...




Si no estuviera en el trabajo ni hubiera puesto stop, pero aquí nunca sé cuando o si podré conectarme en algún momento, sí que es verdad que tenía todas las de perder :o


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Si no estuviera en el trabajo ni hubiera puesto stop, pero aquí nunca sé cuando o si podré conectarme en algún momento, sí que es verdad que tenía todas las de perder :o



Mal echo... el stop SIEMPRE. Quién te dice a ti... que no sale otra noticia bomba y en cuestión de segundos sin enterarte tu, baja otro 5-10%.

Venga te dejo "trabajar" jaja


----------



## rosonero (2 Jun 2009)

Se me acabó el chollo, hasta luego


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jun 2009)

Corto en Stoxx 2535,5...

Saludos...


----------



## carvil (2 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes, de Cárpatos:

A las 16.00:

-Pending Home Sales de abril

Dato previo: +3,2%. Previsión: +0,5%.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas tardes, de Cárpatos:
> 
> A las 16.00:
> 
> ...



Jodó, suerte del stop, jaja vuelvo a intentarlo corto 2546,5...


----------



## carvil (2 Jun 2009)

*Pending sales of existing homes rose for the third month in a row in April, boosted by record low mortgage rates and special incentives for first-time buyers, a real estate trade group reported Tuesday*


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> *Pending sales of existing homes rose for the third month in a row in April, boosted by record low mortgage rates and special incentives for first-time buyers, a real estate trade group reported Tuesday*



Las viviendas vendidas pero pendientes de escritura suben el 6,7% en el mes de abril, muy por encima de lo esperado. *Esta es la mayor subida mensual desde octubre de 2001.*

Saludos...


----------



## Mckensy (2 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Las viviendas vendidas pero pendientes de escritura suben el 6,7% en el mes de abril, muy por encima de lo esperado. *Esta es la mayor subida mensual desde octubre de 2001.*
> 
> Saludos...



UF UFFF, Vaya dato!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Jun 2009)

Orden de compra en inditex a 32,4 a ver si entra...


----------



## carvil (2 Jun 2009)

Algo no cuadra en todo esto... el oro sigue subiendo ya está por encima de 980

Salu2

P.D.: LCAC gracias por la traducción estaba comiendo...

Edito:Vamos a probar la resistencia en 950.... cuidado con los cortos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Algo no cuadra en todo esto... el oro sigue subiendo ya está por encima de 980
> 
> Salu2
> 
> ...



Aquí no cuadra nada, sube la bolsa, el oro, el petróleo, el Euro... tengo ganas de ver que noticia sale para pasar el 9800... :

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (2 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Aquí no cuadra nada, sube la bolsa, el oro, el petróleo, el Euro... tengo ganas de ver que noticia sale para pasar el 9800... :
> 
> Saludos...



El problema de las subidas de precios controladas, es que los beneficios sólo se realizan cuando le pasas el muerto a otro. Mientras la gente de la calle, que es la que habitualmente carga con el muerto, no entre en el mercado, la bolsa seguirá subiendo y subiendo.

A fin de cuentas, no se van a vender a sí mismos la mercancía.

Suponiendo que la subida esté provocada por la manipulación de los tiburones y no sea algo ficticio generado por los gobiernos, claro está.


----------



## pyn (2 Jun 2009)

tonuel prepara el nelson.

Entré en gamesa a 15,56.


----------



## donpepito (2 Jun 2009)

Ya estoy por aquí... veo que DRYSHIP ha tocado los 8.32USD... nos tienen preparada una buena .... hoy veo los 9.00USD ... las demás navieras siguen muy verdes... y en concreto FREE con +14,00% varios días subiendo.

G.E. has visto que tiene unos derivados de 30.00USD en octubre...


----------



## Kujire (2 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> El problema de las subidas de precios controladas, es que los beneficios sólo se realizan cuando le pasas el muerto a otro. Mientras la gente de la calle, que es la que habitualmente carga con el muerto, no entre en el mercado, la bolsa seguirá subiendo y subiendo.
> 
> A fin de cuentas, no se van a vender a sí mismos la mercancía.
> 
> Suponiendo que la subida esté provocada por la manipulación de los tiburones y no sea algo ficticio generado por los gobiernos, claro está.



Lo cierto es que sí pueden venderse a si mismos, y lo hacen habitualmente, sobre todo a la espera de colocarle el papel a otros ... aunque depende de los inflados y gordos que estén ... eneste caso tienen 350B$ del TARP más los dados a dedo a C, BAC, JPM, que no recuerdo exactamente... otros 100B$, más los 100B$ y pico de AIG pero se podría calcular para cuanto tiempo tienen jiji


----------



## Caída a Plomo (2 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Mientras la gente de la calle, que es la que habitualmente carga con el muerto, no entre en el mercado, la bolsa seguirá subiendo y subiendo.



Entonces, ¿hasta ahora el populacho no ha entrado en bolsa?.

¿Pensáis que la plebe en vacaciones, aburridos con la falilia en la playa comprarán el periódico, verán que la bolsa ha subido un montón y a la vuelta de vacaciones se meterán en bolsa pensando que la crisis era pasajera cuando *ZAS* les damos en los bajos hasta que echen el último centimico 

Je je, por un momento me veo como un tiburón


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> tonuel prepara el nelson.
> 
> Entré en gamesa a 15,56.



Siempre recupera... ya lo sabe... 




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> El problema de las subidas de precios controladas, es que los beneficios sólo se realizan cuando le pasas el muerto a otro. Mientras la gente de la calle, que es la que habitualmente carga con el muerto, no entre en el mercado, la bolsa seguirá subiendo y subiendo.



¿Y a quien le coloca los papelitos el SAN... A rita la cantaora...? 



Pues se va tragando 8,5 minolles sólo hoy... :



Saludos


----------



## pepon26 (2 Jun 2009)

Un dia mas amigos, agradecemos a todos Vds que hayan participado en este nuestro juego "Como Desplumar al Pardillo" también conocido como Bolsa. 
Recordamos a todos Vds con posiciones cortas se sirvan pasar por Caja para cubrir sus apuestas.
Aquellos de Vds con posiciones largas les recordamos que el regalito lo encontrarán en su cuenta con la liquidación de mañana.

Besitos a ellas, abrazos a ellos y les recordamos nuestro lema: "Lo importante no es ganar sino participar".


----------



## Mulder (2 Jun 2009)

Según la subasta del SAN, que ultimamente falla como una escopeta de feria, mañana abrimos algo por debajo.

Al final me he salido de BKT con pequeñas plusvalías, pero es otro valor que he tenido más tiempo del que quería y no había forma de que subiera. Mañana creo que empezaremos a flaquear un poco en las subidas de las bolsas en general, pero será solo durante un pequeño parentesis, no durará mucho.


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Un dia mas amigos, agradecemos a todos Vds que hayan participado en este nuestro juego "Como Desplumar al Pardillo" también conocido como Bolsa.
> Recordamos a todos Vds con posiciones cortas se sirvan pasar por Caja para cubrir sus apuestas.
> Aquellos de Vds con posiciones largas les recordamos que el regalito lo encontrarán en su cuenta con la liquidación de mañana.
> 
> Besitos a ellas, abrazos a ellos y les recordamos nuestro lema: "Lo importante no es ganar sino participar".




Ay pepon... pepon... parece mentira que a su edad intente reclutar gacelas en este foro... 



Y que alguien apunte las 8,52 minolles de acciones de las que hoy se ha desecho el botas...


Saludos


----------



## Gamu (2 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> El problema de las subidas de precios controladas, es que los beneficios sólo se realizan cuando le pasas el muerto a otro. Mientras la gente de la calle, que es la que habitualmente carga con el muerto, no entre en el mercado, la bolsa seguirá subiendo y subiendo.
> 
> *A fin de cuentas, no se van a vender a sí mismos la mercancía.*
> 
> Suponiendo que la subida esté provocada por la manipulación de los tiburones y no sea algo ficticio generado por los gobiernos, claro está.



te equivocas, SI SE VAN A VENDER A SI MISMOS LA MERCANCIA. 

Me explico: compran con fondos propios abajo, y luego le venden esas acciones a los fondos de pensiones que gestionan. La separación entre entidad gestora y depositaria de los fondos de pensiones y de inversión, en realidad no existe. 

La gente "normal" no va a entrar en bolsa en muuuuucho tiempo, como mucho mantendrán posiciones que ya están en pérdidas. Gato escaldado del agua huye.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jun 2009)

Os pego un par de gráficos:

-Primero uno del IBEX






-Y ahora uno del STOXX






Son de Renta4, espero que no se me enfaden...  Con la publicidad que les hacemos en este hilo y la pasta que me dejo en comisiones... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Os pego un par de gráficos:
> -Primero uno del IBEX
> 
> -Y ahora uno del STOXX
> ...



*ES LO QUE HAY...*



P.D: Pepon, no cierre esos largos hasta los 11000 como mínimo... con dos cojones... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (2 Jun 2009)

Tonuel... una cot ...-scam- con un mkt cap de andar por casa.

IGNT - Ingen Technologies, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Claca (2 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Un dia mas amigos, agradecemos a todos Vds que hayan participado en este nuestro juego "Como Desplumar al Pardillo" también conocido como Bolsa.
> Recordamos a todos Vds con posiciones cortas se sirvan pasar por Caja para cubrir sus apuestas.
> Aquellos de Vds con posiciones largas les recordamos que el regalito lo encontrarán en su cuenta con la liquidación de mañana.
> 
> Besitos a ellas, abrazos a ellos y les recordamos nuestro lema: "Lo importante no es ganar sino participar".




Una pregunta ¿ya que reconocías que sobre los 9800 iríamos de nuevo para abajo hasta los ochomiles, aunque luego suba hasta los 11350, cambiarás la posi, o dejarás que te desplumen algún milloncejo que otro con esos 200 contratos que tienes comprados? Entiendo que luego estás convencido de que volverá a subir, pero mientras debe doler un huevo ver como te quitan tanta pasta, pese a ser, tal vez, algo temporal. 

Curiosidad sin mala intención


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... una cot ...-scan- con un mkt cap de andar por casa.
> 
> IGNT - Ingen Technologies, Inc. - Google Finance




A esos precios se las quitarán de las manos... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (2 Jun 2009)

Señores, al fin soy cliente de pleno derecho de R4, la intención es poder ponerse corto (o largo) en valores europeos de todo pelaje con CFDs.

La segunda intención es entrar en alguno de esos valores, aunque solo sea largo, donde está DP


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jun 2009)

Cierro mi corto sobre stoxx 2534,5...

Saludos...

Edito: Entré en 2546,5...


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, al fin soy cliente de pleno derecho de R4, la intención es poder ponerse corto (o largo) en valores europeos de todo pelaje con CFDs.
> 
> La segunda intención es entrar en alguno de esos valores, aunque solo sea largo, donde está DP



joder... la verdad es que podrian regalarnos algo... :


Y yo que me dejé el contrato de derivados sin firmar... :o



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (2 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> joder... la verdad es que podrian regalarnos algo... :
> 
> Y yo que me dejé el contrato de derivados sin firmar... :o



Realmente lo que me ha animado a apuntarme es que tengan CFDs europeos. En Interdin no hay, aunque me guste más este último.


----------



## donpepito (2 Jun 2009)

Eso está hecho... voy a hablar con el QUIÑONES para que nos haga un BONO de corretaje de 1.000,00EUR


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Realmente lo que me ha animado a apuntarme es que tengan CFDs europeos. En Interdin no hay, aunque me guste más este último.



Pues si le da por darle al botón avise... yo aquí sigo a hostias con el botas...


Fitch rebaja el rating a una emisión de titulizaciones de Santander


Mañana toca los 7,90€... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (2 Jun 2009)

Mulder.... si quieres seguridad... yo voy largo en CBST desde 16.60USD objetivo 27.00USD

Apenas dos semanas -viernes- compré 5000acs en 17.21USD vendí en 18.xx y volví a recomprar en 16.60USD la semana pasada.


----------



## Gamu (2 Jun 2009)

Morgan Stanley y American Express siguen la estela de JPMorgan y ampliarán capital - Expansión.com

si se quedan sin papel que colocar, imprimen más acciones y listos. No te preocupes tonuel, SAN hará lo mismo.

Si algo comparten los banqueros, es su codicia por captar capital para poder forrarse especulando con él. Preferentes, acciones o lo que sea.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jun 2009)

Me faltaba el del S&P500... 







Saludos...

PD: Nadie se anima a meterle unos cortos al Stoxx...?  Si llega a 2540, le caen fijo, y sino también... 
Edito: Corto en 2537,5...


----------



## Speculo (2 Jun 2009)

Al final entré largo en AMZN en 83,00 . Si baja a los 76-77, cargo unas pocas más, pero no quería dejar atrás la subida. Como he dicho esta mañana, la tendencia alcista de este valor es clara y concisa para meterse desde ya.


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me faltaba el del S&P500...



Si le pasa la teoria de ondas de elliott al SP500 ya seria la hostia... 


Desde aquí huelo las plusvalias... 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (2 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me faltaba el del S&P500...



Lo pasará, aunque no será mañana ni pasado, probablemente.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo pasará, aunque no será mañana ni pasado, probablemente.



Mi apuesta hace tiempo que es 1013... , pero no descarto el 1121... lo que tengo claro es que de ahí no pasará...

Saludos...

Por cierto, que aburrimiento de tarde en el Stoxx y en el S&P, no...?


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Jun 2009)

Juas pues si... es que debería corregir un poco, pero se niega. De todas formas en el mercado americano ,últimamente, lo importante son los 5 minutos finales. 

¿A quién le toca tirar hoy la moneda? jeje


----------



## carvil (2 Jun 2009)

Buenas noches



Huy que poco hemos subido....... a pesar del dato de las casas


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mi apuesta hace tiempo que es 1013... , pero no descarto el 1121... lo que tengo claro es que de ahí no pasará...
> 
> Por cierto, que aburrimiento de tarde en el Stoxx y en el S&P, no...?




Yo lo que creo seriamente es que el SAN de los 8 euros no pasará..., es más... seré uno de los artífices de que no pase... :


Aunque también me mola el POP... no se por qué.... 


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...os-en-eeuu-siguen-negativas-segun-moodys.html



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo lo que creo seriamente es que el SAN de los 8 euros no pasará..., es más... seré uno de los artífices de que no pase... :
> 
> 
> Aunque también me mola el POP... no se por qué....
> ...



Al popular ya le he tentado hoy a corto a 6,40 pero no entro la orden...
Estamos llegando al 9800 y algunos valores no dan mas recorrido al alza y hay que atizarles ya no se vayan a agotar :


----------



## carvil (2 Jun 2009)

BBVA mañana puede ser una opción interesante


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Al popular ya le he tentado hoy a corto a 6,40 pero no entro la orden...
> Estamos llegando al 9800 y algunos valores no dan mas recorrido al alza y hay que atizarles ya no se vayan a agotar




Si..., los 6,60 del POP y los 8 del SAN para mi son los puntos de meterse a saco... sin hacer prisioneros... :


Pero toca esperar un poco... :o




carvil dijo:


> BBVA mañana puede ser una opción interesante




No me tiente que sabe que tengo el gatillo flojo con los bankitos... 




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Jun 2009)

¿Sabeis donde se puede ver el porcentaje de subida de cada uno de los valores del ibex desde los minimos de Marzo?
Los que mas subieron son los que mas recorrido a la baja tendran....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Jun 2009)

Tonuel certifica Gamesa!


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tonuel certifica Gamesa!



Marchando... 


Gamesa -8,16%






Pero me sabe a poco... :o



Saludos


----------



## carvil (2 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> ¿Sabeis donde se puede ver el porcentaje de subida de cada uno de los valores del ibex desde los minimos de Marzo?
> Los que mas subieron son los que mas recorrido a la baja tendran....




Esto le puede orientar

LaBolsa.com : Bolsa de Madrid : Ibex 35 : Mensual


Salu2

P.D. no confíen mucho en la resistencia en 9.850


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Jun 2009)

Buenos días ^__^!

Pfff en la cuarta pagina estaba el hilo... ¡cómo escriben los burbujistas!

Empiezo a leer... hasta las nueve y diez tengo algo de tiempo ^^

Un saludo a todos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

Buenos días, hoy toca comenzar al alza... SAN a 7,85€...

Japón:NIKKEI 225 9,741.67 37.36 0.38%
Hong Kong: HANG SENG COMPOSITE INDX 2,632.04 60.12 2.34%
China: SHANGHAI SE COMPOSITE IX 2,758.25 33.95 1.25%
Taiwan: TAIWAN TAIEX INDEX 6,893.14 -55.94 -0.80%
Corea del Sur: KOSPI INDEX 1,414.89 2.04 0.14%
Australia: ALL ORDINARIES INDX 4,009.30 61.20 1.55%
Nueva Zelanda: NZX ALL INDEX 711.57 5.87 0.83%
Tailandia: THAI SET 50 INDEX 420.02 9.84 2.40%
India: BSE SENSEX 30 INDEX 14,999.80 124.89 0.84%
Singapur: STRAITS TIMES INDEX 2,414.85 39.03 1.64%

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

Hoy hay muchos datos que pueden salir mejor de lo esperado, confianzas y cosas de esas...

*- PMI servicios España.
*03 de junio de 2009, Mayo. 09:15

*- PMI servicios Francia.
*03 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Dato Previo: 47.6. 09:50

*- Confianza consumidor España.
*03 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Dato Previo: 61.9. 10:00

*- PMI Compuesto Zona Euro.
*03 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Dato Previo: 43.9. 10:00

*- PMI servicios Zona Euro.
*03 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Dato Previo: 44.7. 10:00

*- PMI servicios Alemania.
*03 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Dato Previo: 46.0. 10:00

*- PMI servicios Reino Unido.
*03 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Dato Previo: 48.7. 10:30

*- Precios producción Zona Euro.
*03 de junio de 2009, Abril. Dato Previo: -0.7% (3.1% y/y). 11:00

*- Capital fijo bruto Zona Euro.
*03 de junio de 2009, 1T. Dato Previo: -4.0%. 11:00

*- Consumo doméstico Zona Euro.
*03 de junio de 2009, 1T. Dato Previo: -0.3%. 11:00

*- Gasto de Estados Zona Euro.
*03 de junio de 2009, 1T. Dato Previo: 0.4%. 11:00

*- PIB Zona Euro.
*03 de junio de 2009, 1T. Dato Previo: -2.5% (-4.6% y/y). 11:00

*- Solicitudes de hipoteca MBA EE.UU..
*03 de junio de 2009, Semanal. Dato Previo: -14.2%. 13:00

*- ADP cambio de empleo EE.UU..
*03 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: -543.000. Dato Previo: -491.000. 14:15

*- Composite ISM no manufacturero EE.UU..
*03 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: 45. Dato Previo: 43.7. 16:00

*- Pedidos de fábrica EE.UU..
*03 de junio de 2009, Abril. Estimación: 0.3%. Dato Previo: -0.9%. 16:00

*- Inventarios crudo EE.UU..
*03 de junio de 2009, Semanal. 16:30

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días, hoy toca comenzar al alza... SAN a 7,80...





7,85... acercándonos a los 7,90 que vaticiné ayer... 


¿Habeis visto el volumen de gamesa en preapertura...? ¿25 millones..., eso es posible o es que a los de R4 se les va de buena mañana...? :


Ahora en 15,30€...




Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Jun 2009)

Speculo, aquí anda Amazón:


----------



## pyn (3 Jun 2009)

Madre mia vaya debut con GAM, bajando un 3,44% --->14,84€ :'-((


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Madre mia vaya debut con GAM, bajando un 3,44% --->14,84€ :'-((



Jodó, es que debutar con Gamesa es como debutar con el Rayo en el Camp Nou... :

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

pepon...


A ver si me puede subir más arriba el POP... por diossss... :





Saludos


----------



## rosonero (3 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Madre mia vaya debut con GAM, bajando un 3,44% --->14,84€ :'-((



je je, ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ que pendeja que es !!!!!!!! Ayer me desplumó a mi. :

Sé fuerte y sino ten un marcapasos a mano para aguantar los vaivenes, según DP se irá a 18 € en unos días supongo que como favor a los que les vendieron el 10% el otro día. :

Pd.Tonuel, El alcista


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> je je, ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ que pendeja que es !!!!!!!! Ayer me desplumó a mi. :
> 
> Sé fuerte y sino ten un marcapasos a mano para aguantar los vaivenes, según DP se irá a 18 € en unos días supongo que como favor a los que les vendieron el 10% el otro día. :




La verdad es que con Gamesa hay que tener fe... quizá demasiada... 


Saludos :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

Primer dato: Colleja

*PMI de servicios de España baja de 42,3 a 39,1 . Cifra que no confirma la teoría de los brotes verdes demasiado.
*
Saludos...

Edito: De regalo un artículo..."Los analistas avisan de que la Bolsa se ha precipitado con la recuperación"
http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/m...tado-recuperacion/20090603cdscdimer_4/cdsmer/


----------



## pyn (3 Jun 2009)

Joder llevo MESES siguiéndola a diario, viendo sus vaivenes desde la barrera, jugando con dinero virtual...Mecago en tó, habia visto la grafiquita, me habia imaginado el típico rebote Gamesiano en los 15,50 para salir disparados hacia los 18 y...ZASCA! Pues nada, ahí se quedan ya pueden pasar 10 años que yo no cierro mi primera posición largo perdiendo pasta.


----------



## Speculo (3 Jun 2009)

Buenos días .

BME cumpliendo expectativas de subida.
Amazón, que ya compré ayer (83,00) sin esperar bajadas ni leches, siguió subiendo y creo que lo seguirá haciendo hasta 86,00 , donde empezaré a fijar el stop de protección.

Para el que siga Mittal, recordar que la estrategia bajista se invalida si el valor supera los 27,00 . De momento, sigue intacta, respeta canales y el sistema marca bajadas inminentes si perfora los 24,50. Se puede apostar por una rotura al alza, claro está. Las ganancias serían muy jugosas.


----------



## Speculo (3 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Joder llevo MESES siguiéndola a diario, viendo sus vaivenes desde la barrera, jugando con dinero virtual...Mecago en tó, habia visto la grafiquita, me habia imaginado el típico rebote Gamesiano en los 15,50 para salir disparados hacia los 18 y...ZASCA! Pues nada, ahí se quedan ya pueden pasar 10 años que yo no cierro mi primera posición largo perdiendo pasta.



Dí que sí. Con dos cojones. Para malvenderlas, que se las quede el broker. Cuando esté a 12,00 me avisas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

Relación inversa entre el Ibex y el paro...







Artículo completo: Relación inversa entre el paro y el Ibex El blog de DROBLO

Saludos...


----------



## pepon26 (3 Jun 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Una pregunta ¿ya que reconocías que sobre los 9800 iríamos de nuevo para abajo hasta los ochomiles, aunque luego suba hasta los 11350, cambiarás la posi, o dejarás que te desplumen algún milloncejo que otro con esos 200 contratos que tienes comprados? Entiendo que luego estás convencido de que volverá a subir, pero mientras debe doler un huevo ver como te quitan tanta pasta, pese a ser, tal vez, algo temporal.
> 
> Curiosidad sin mala intención



En 9800 venderé parte de la posición (y eso dependiendo de como lleguemos ahí).
Puede darse el caso de que incluso mantenga un largo estratégico de 100 contratos (pérdida estimada 1 millón) y en el intradía jugaria corto.


----------



## rosonero (3 Jun 2009)

Ahora que miro GAMESA ¿alguien que controle lo de los volúmenes puede explicar el megavolumen de GAMESA esta mañana? ¿al guien está acumulando, soltando o lo que sea?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Joder llevo MESES siguiéndola a diario, viendo sus vaivenes desde la barrera, jugando con dinero virtual...Mecago en tó, habia visto la grafiquita, me habia imaginado el típico rebote Gamesiano en los 15,50 para salir disparados hacia los 18 y...ZASCA! Pues nada, ahí se quedan ya pueden pasar 10 años que yo no cierro mi primera posición largo perdiendo pasta.



Esto es exactamente lo que decía el otro día pepon... hay que darle la razón cuando la lleva... 

Cuando entras en una acción, debes tener claro tus objetivos (tanto de ganancia como de pérdida), si se cumplen a otra cosa, se asume la pérdida y arreando... yo estoy corto en SAN en 7,50€, mi objetivo de pérdida son 8,02€ si lo cumple me salgo... y a otra cosa, no se acaba el mundo por cerrar una posición con pérdidas...

Saludos...

PD: Si no lo ves claro, aplícalo al caso del pisito...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2009)

Creo que fué por la venta de IBE de su parte del pastel gamesialiano.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2009)

Ahi alguien que tenga los volumenes de los índices en tiempo real¿?

Preeveo un Stoxx en pocas horas en 2520.


----------



## pyn (3 Jun 2009)

No se si será que no habeis tomado café, pero estaba siendo sarcástico . Yo asumo pérdidas, más que nada porque así es como se aprende, ya verás como para la próxima me lo pienso más y hago un estudio mejor ;-).


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Buenos días .
> 
> BME cumpliendo expectativas de subida.
> Amazón, que ya compré ayer (83,00) sin esperar bajadas ni leches, siguió subiendo y creo que lo seguirá haciendo hasta 86,00 , donde empezaré a fijar el stop de protección.
> ...



Yo también estoy dentro de BME desde 23.47 y va de maravilla, ahora se ha parado en 24 tal y como comentabas ayer pero yo tengo objetivos en 24.43 y 25.07, según como vea las bolsas me apearé antes o después.

edito: pedazo de bajada que se acaba de dar, claro que la iliquidez es rampante.


----------



## awai (3 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> En 9800 venderé parte de la posición (y eso dependiendo de como lleguemos ahí).
> Puede darse el caso de que incluso mantenga un largo estratégico de 100 contratos (pérdida estimada 1 millón) y en el intradía jugaria corto.



Ser pobre no me gusta


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Ahi alguien que tenga los volumenes de los índices en tiempo real¿?
> 
> Preeveo un Stoxx en pocas horas en 2520.



Siempre acertando en papel.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2009)

Oro a 986$/Ounce


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Jun 2009)

Repsol y Gamesa son pasto de cortos,que dios se apiade de las almas de esas gacelillas que entraron


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2009)

Cuasi cuasi estrella de la muerte en el stoxx50.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Jun 2009)

Inditex la veo que se va a por los 35,ayer me precipite... a ver si vuelvo a entrar.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Relación inversa entre el Ibex y el paro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me apuesto a que haces un análisis de correlación y sale estadísticamente no significativo.

Fíjate que del 1999 al 2004 la relación era directa, no inversa.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2009)

Preveeo otro stoxx a 2500 puntos en horas.


----------



## Speculo (3 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo también estoy dentro de BME desde 23.47 y va de maravilla, ahora se ha parado en 24 tal y como comentabas ayer pero yo tengo objetivos en 24.43 y 25.07, según como vea las bolsas me apearé antes o después.
> 
> edito: pedazo de bajada que se acaba de dar, claro que la iliquidez es rampante.



BME es así. Yo sigo mucho al valor y entro de vez en cuando. Las horquillas son un poco bestias y las velas que hay que manejar en este valor han de ser de más de 30 minutos en el intradía y ejecutar stops viendo el cierre de dichas velas y no un precio que tenga en un momento dado. Si no lo haces así, te puede dar un ataque y puedes cerrar posición antes de tiempo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Me apuesto a que haces un análisis de correlación y sale estadísticamente no significativo.
> 
> Fíjate que del 1999 al 2004 la relación era directa, no inversa.



ç

Dotcom bubble.


http://finance.yahoo.com/charts?s=%5EIBEX#chart2:symbol=^ibex;range=19980102,20090602;compare=^ixic+^gspc;indicator=volume;charttype=line;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Repsol y Gamesa son pasto de cortos,que dios se apiade de las almas de esas gacelillas que entraron



Mulder había dicho que hasta la semana que viene Repsol no era para cortos, LCASC decía que Repsol no pasaba de 16,50 ni a tiros, y ahí la tienes, ayer tocó el 16,90.

Yo había previsto que llegara a 17,50.

Pero como no me he leído lo de las ondas de Elliot Ness (monstruo del lago...), pues no puedo hacer el análisis "tésnico".

Que alguien le tire unas rayas a Repsol, cojones, que se está separando de las medias móviles nosecuantas desviaciones típicas y tengo el dedo en el gatillo y me pongo nervioso.


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> BME es así. Yo sigo mucho al valor y entro de vez en cuando. Las horquillas son un poco bestias y las velas que hay que manejar en este valor han de ser de más de 30 minutos en el intradía y ejecutar stops viendo el cierre de dichas velas y no un precio que tenga en un momento dado. Si no lo haces así, te puede dar un ataque y puedes cerrar posición antes de tiempo.



Pues me ha saltado el stop protege-comisión, otra vez será.


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

El ibex pierde los 9600 now... 




Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> ç
> 
> Dotcom bubble.
> 
> ...



No lo pillo. :


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2009)

Yo en rep no metía ahora. Como poco a 16.00 o 15,65 más o menos, pero ha cubierto el objetivo por fibo. Y tiene una envolvente bajista en dias. ( A confirmar )


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mulder había dicho que hasta la semana que viene Repsol no era para cortos, LCASC decía que Repsol no pasaba de 16,50 ni a tiros, y ahí la tienes, ayer tocó el 16,90.
> 
> Yo había previsto que llegara a 17,50.
> 
> ...



Respol supero los max de Enero,vende por enciama de 16.60 que es el precio objetivo de los peces gordos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No lo pillo. :



La burbuja de las punto com. Fijate como en el NASDAQ hay una super montaña en 2000. Los índices se inflaron por la bajada de tipos y la locura especuladora con las terras y demás.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> La burbuja de las punto com. Fijate como en el NASDAQ hay una super montaña en 2000. Los índices se inflaron por la bajada de tipos y la locura especuladora con las terras y demás.



Ah, ok.

Curioso que la explosión de la burbuja .com no provocara una subida apreciable del desempleo en España.

Cómo se nota cuál era la "tesnología" hispánica.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No lo pillo. :



Añado también para matizar como en 5 años, se ve una enorme montaña de ladrillos en el IBEX.


----------



## Speculo (3 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues me ha saltado el stop protege-comisión, otra vez será.



No. Si a mí me han saltado todas a 24,00. Mi objetivo era ese. 
Lo decía porque tenías expectativas hasta los 25,00 y a esta acción no hay que atarla muy corta.
La de cabezazos que me habré dado yo con la bicha esta hasta que le conseguí pillar el truco


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

¿Pero qué coño está pasando mulder...? :


¿Dónde están mis SAN a 7,95€...? :





Saludos


----------



## javso (3 Jun 2009)

como se está poniendo gamesa...


----------



## Speculo (3 Jun 2009)

tonuel ¿Tú llevas cortos todavía en el SAN (en dinero, no virtuales) o ya los tiraste por el retrete?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2009)

El oro no se mueve por ahora.


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> tonuel ¿Tú llevas cortos todavía en el SAN (en dinero, no virtuales) o ya los tiraste por el retrete?




Es lo único que llevo y seguiré llevando hasta los 3€ más o menos... :

Lo único que son virtuales son las pérdidas... igual que las plusvalias de pepon... 



Pero yo lo que quiero es cargar bankitos más arriba... joder... :



Saludos


----------



## Gamu (3 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> No se si será que no habeis tomado café, pero estaba siendo sarcástico . Yo asumo pérdidas, más que nada porque así es como se aprende, ya verás como para la próxima me lo pienso más y hago un estudio mejor ;-).



por mucho estudio que hagas, nunca tendrás toda la información, nunca sabrás que van a vender un 10% y que van a suspender la cotización, y tampoco sabrás hasta donde llevarán la acción después de esa noticia.

Asumir perdidas estoicamente es algo FUNDAMENTAL en un buen bolsista. Si no tienes disciplina en este aspecto, puede que hagas 10 operaciones ganadoras, y luego lo pierdas todo en una perdedora solo por empeñarte en no vender con pérdidas.

Ojo, porque cualquier bolsista sabe que lo principal es preservar el capital. Puedes arriesgarte a perder algo, pero no todo. 

Otro buen consejo es no intentar recuperar lo perdido jugando en el mismo valor. Si haces esto, puede que pierdas algunas plusvalias, pero te librarás SIEMPRE de casos como jazztel, terra, enron, general motors... te librarás de quiebras y megabatacazos SIEMPRE, aunque pierdas un 10%.


----------



## Gamu (3 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> El oro no se mueve por ahora.



el dolar ha recuperado algo en las últimas horas. Cuando vuelva a bajar, verás el oro a 1000. Estoy corto en el dolar desde 1,385 ¿se nota?


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No. Si a mí me han saltado todas a 24,00. Mi objetivo era ese.
> Lo decía porque tenías expectativas hasta los 25,00 y a esta acción no hay que atarla muy corta.
> La de cabezazos que me habré dado yo con la bicha esta hasta que le conseguí pillar el truco



La verdad es que esto es algo que me ocurre con todo, mi sistema pone los objetivos más lejos de lo que debería. Creo que voy a revisarlo.


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

Ahora mismo prefiero operar a medio plazo, en intradia seguro que palmaria pasta... eso os lo dejo a leoncios como vosotros... 


Por cierto... tengo el dedo que se me va continuamente a por el botón de vender más santanderes el muy cabrón...  


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ee-uu-y-vaticina-perdidas-de-470-000-mil.html


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Jun 2009)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...gentina-el-mayor-parque-eolico-del-mundo.html


----------



## Speculo (3 Jun 2009)

Hoy que tengo tiempo, me voy a tirar una rayas especiales.

Observen ustedes la curiosa pauta que viene marcando el Ibex en las subidas. Todas de doce días. Ni uno más ni uno menos.





Por esa regla de tres, nos esperan un par de días o tres de bajadas. Comenzando hoy mismo.


----------



## pyn (3 Jun 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> por mucho estudio que hagas, nunca tendrás toda la información, nunca sabrás que van a vender un 10% y que van a suspender la cotización, y tampoco sabrás hasta donde llevarán la acción después de esa noticia.
> 
> Asumir perdidas estoicamente es algo FUNDAMENTAL en un buen bolsista. Si no tienes disciplina en este aspecto, puede que hagas 10 operaciones ganadoras, y luego lo pierdas todo en una perdedora solo por empeñarte en no vender con pérdidas.
> 
> ...



Gracias por los consejos  . Lo tendrá muy en cuenta, cerrar con pérdidas es muy dificil por el corazón, pero es lo más sensato con la cabeza.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Jun 2009)

ya falta menos...


----------



## -H- (3 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El ibex pierde los 9600 now...
> Saludos



Dale duro a esos cortos tonuel yo ya voy ganando en los que puse ayer


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

-H- dijo:


> Dale duro a esos cortos tonuel yo ya voy ganando en los que puse ayer




Esperaré a que el SAN vuelva a subir... (los famosos 9800... ) no tengo ninguna prisa... :


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...en-peligro-por-la-morosidad-segun-merril.html


Pero que no vayan ya jodiendo que tengo todo el camión lleno de pepinos... ahora mismo les estoy poniendo la dedicatoria...


*"Para el botas con amor..."*



Saludos


----------



## -H- (3 Jun 2009)

En todo caso y como siempre las energeticas buenas no bajan ni a patadas


----------



## luckybastardo (3 Jun 2009)

¿hasta donde aguantarias los cortos de del SAN tonuel?¿ 3-4€ que estas harto de vaticinar?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Jun 2009)

Alguien puede ver si las manos fuertes estan soltando papel?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Jun 2009)

-H- dijo:


> En todo caso y como siempre las energeticas buenas no bajan ni a patadas



Pues Repsol muy buena no debe de ser, porque me están dando de lo lindo.


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2009)

Corto en Grifols a 12.70, ahora veremos que pasa, como se pongan a cerrar el gap del lunes va a ser una buena operación


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

luckybastardo dijo:


> ¿hasta donde aguantarias los cortos de del SAN tonuel?¿ 3-4€ que estas harto de vaticinar?



3€, de los 4 baja holgadamente seguro... Habrá que estar atento a los movimientos esos dias... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (3 Jun 2009)

Por cierto. La única pega que tiene el gráfico que he puesto, es que la última subida la ha hecho sin volumen y pegada a la directriz alcista de marzo, así que puede que no sean sólo dos o tres días de caídas ... 

Puede que no sea ninguno


----------



## Caída a Plomo (3 Jun 2009)

¿Sabe alguien dónde se puede ver el calendario de los próximos dividendos a pagar por parte de las del Ibex35?


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Por cierto. La única pega que tiene el gráfico que he puesto, es que la última subida la ha hecho sin volumen y pegada a la directriz alcista de marzo, así que puede que no sean sólo dos o tres días de caídas ...
> 
> Puede que no sea ninguno



Coño..., cada dia me recuerda más a Mulder en sus análisis... 




Saludos


----------



## rosonero (3 Jun 2009)

En Iberia todo sigue igual en cuanto la fusión interminable 

Las negociaciones de fusión con BA siguen adelante, dice Iberia | Principales noticias | Reuters


----------



## rosonero (3 Jun 2009)

¿Acabará la bajada en los 2500 del eurostoxx? ¿son un soporte? :


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2009)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1728888-post43675.html

Están bajando muy rápido


----------



## Sleepwalk (3 Jun 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> ¿Sabe alguien dónde se puede ver el calendario de los próximos dividendos a pagar por parte de las del Ibex35?



Espero te sirva.
Saludos.
Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2009)

Ahi está la MM20 creo que en horas o en 15 minutos, no recuerdo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Ahi está la MM20 creo que en horas o en 15 minutos, no recuerdo.



Se ha parado en la MM200 en 15'... 

Yo dije el lunes, que el miércoles bajaríamos hasta el 2462... por ahora no va mal la cosa... 

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Jun 2009)

Toda la subida de las bolsas ha venido acompañada de una bajada del dólar, hoy que se toman un respiro las bolsas coincide que repunta el dólar.

Todos estamos suponiendo que el ibex se dé la vuelta en 9800 pero es que el "equivalente" al 9800 del Ibex en el S&P eran los 93x y ya se han superado.

Creo que conviene no fiarse mucho del 9800 del Ibex y vigilar más los 980-1000 puntos del S&P.

Si el S&P llega a esa zona coincidiendo con la llegada del dólar a zona de soportes sería muy sospechoso.

Y si eso pasa el Ibex ya habría superado los 9800.


¿¿¿¿¿¿S&P 1000-- dolar 1,46 ---- Ibex 10xxx??????

Lo digo por apurar bien apurada la subida (y que Tonuel abra los cortos bien arriba XD).

A mí en el ProRealTime me sale que el S&P también ha superado su MM200 sesiones.

Pepon, manifiéstate, yo te invoco, ¿podemos darnos la vuelta para hacer el amago ése del que hablas un poco más arriba de los 9800 del Ibex?

Es que una bajada de cierta entidad tiene que coincidir con un pull-back del dólar, eso creo que está claro, debería coincidir una resistencia del S&P con un soporte del dólar y creo que puede ser 1000 del S&P y 1,46 del dólar.


----------



## -H- (3 Jun 2009)

-H- dijo:


> Mira que no me gusta meter cortos, pero me estoy poniendo de un mal humor tan inusitado por esta comedia que creo que voy a dedicar el 5% de mi capital a abrir cortos sobre el Ibex
> Además los voy a abrir hoy mismo, porque los que creen que bajará tras las elecciones van a vender esta semana y los que no lo creen no venderán lo que viene
> Como lo ven las eminencias
> ¿hay más papel que tontos o más tontos que papel?
> Yo creo que hay más papel que tontos





pepon26 dijo:


> El desear las cosas (lo mismo que ponerle velas a Santa Rita) no parece una estrategia de trading muy inteligente...
> 
> El mercado está ALCISTA, muy ALCISTA, y el que no lo quiera ver es su problema.
> 
> ...



En mi lugar amijo yo no meto cortos por sistema, no me gusta meter cortos, es lo primero que digo en el mensaje, en segundo lugar si fuiste capaz de ver que había más papel que tontos, ya sabes... no será que no avise 

No te olvides de pagar tus perdidas para que me las pueda embolsar, umh que rico, pero que rico que sabe el dinerito fresco de todos los listos que apostaron por los brotes verdes.

Tonuel marchando un owned a este señor que invita la casa


----------



## Speculo (3 Jun 2009)

Os refresco el gráfico de estrategia con MTS, para que veáis cómo los mamones la van siguiendo al dedillo:


----------



## -H- (3 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pues Repsol muy buena no debe de ser, porque me están dando de lo lindo.



Eso no es bajar, eso es una bajadilla, yo los paquetes más caros los compré a 15,50 y tengo paquetes a 12,5, lo que necesito es que baje mucho para promediar más abajo


----------



## hugolp (3 Jun 2009)

Abu Dhabi vende todas sus acciones en Barclays, el fin del bear market rally? Por cierto, que los cabrones han sacado un pico.

Abu Dhabi Dumps Barclays: End to Bank Stock Rally? -- Seeking Alpha


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Abu Dhabi vende todas sus acciones en Barclays, el fin del bear market rally? Por cierto, que los cabrones han sacado un pico.



Si, ayer el barclays se pegó una buena hostia... 



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo digo por apurar bien apurada la subida (y que Tonuel abra los cortos bien arriba XD).



Gracias por el apunte... pero ahora sólo tengo dos objetivos en mente: POP y SAN... 




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> En Iberia todo sigue igual en cuanto la fusión interminable
> 
> Las negociaciones de fusión con BA siguen adelante, dice Iberia | Principales noticias | Reuters



esta anticuado 

Economía.- Iberia ve difícil cerrar 2009 en positivo y avisa de que si la crisis se recrudece el ERE sería insuficiente - 1299180 - 3/06/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Jun 2009)

Hamijos,las manos fuertes estan empezando a soltar papelon,esto del rally se acabo,maricon el ultimo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Jun 2009)

Que listos son,como levantan a telefonica para que no se caiga el ibex...


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Jun 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Abu Dhabi vende todas sus acciones en Barclays, el fin del bear market rally? Por cierto, que los cabrones han sacado un pico.
> 
> Abu Dhabi Dumps Barclays: End to Bank Stock Rally? -- Seeking Alpha



solo baja un 20% en dos dias, es un brote.... ahora esperemos a que otro banco aleman haga parecido


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hamijos,las manos fuertes estan empezando a soltar papelon,esto del rally se acabo,maricon el ultimo.




No vaya jodiendo que le meto pepinazo al botas... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (3 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No vaya jodiendo que le meto pepinazo al botas...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Céntimo arriba, céntimo abajo... Si yo pensara como tú, ya se lo habría metido hace un rato, para evitar que se vaya el barco y eso..


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Céntimo arriba, céntimo abajo... Si yo pensara como tú, ya se lo habría metido hace un rato, para evitar que se vaya el barco y eso..



que cabrones... 


A ver si remonta el tito, hay que darle una oportunidad al hombre de recuperarse y tal... :o




Saludos


----------



## -H- (3 Jun 2009)

Oh que rica la pasta de tanta gacelilla alcista
A ver si aprenden!!!!
Ahora vendrá lo de que hay que prohibir las posiciones bajistas, pepón no te olvides de poner la pasta que la estoy esperando

Cuidado no excederse hay que liquidar posiciones bajistas antes de las elecciones por si se produce un fenomeno contrario
Es decir por si se pone a subir en vez de a bajar que es lo que espera la gente


----------



## Kujire (3 Jun 2009)

Magníficos días

Cómo se nota que muchos de ustedes van largos .....

...no dirán que no les hemos avisado ..... 

SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL

NO SE QUEDEN CON EL PAPELÓN


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

Se está rifando una hostia y el botas tiene todas las papeletas... :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Jun 2009)

O___O!

¡A la orden mi comandante! Si usted lo dice... cerraremos los largos... pero los cortos, con su permiso, me espero un poco.

(Esperemos que suba un poco antes de la apertura americana)

Un saludo y quedo atento :


----------



## carvil (3 Jun 2009)

Buenos mediodias 



A las 14.15:

-Indicador de la consultora ADP sobre empleo de mayo.

Dato previo: -491.000. Previsión: -520.000

Salu2


----------



## Kujire (3 Jun 2009)

....presiento que van a ser malos ....muy malos:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

Buenas.... corto en criteria... 3.15€

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos mediodias
> 
> A las 14.15:
> 
> ...



-532.000 Toma brote!!! :o

Saludos...

PD: Madre mía, más de 500.000 al paro cada mes desde ya hace unos cuantos meses... cuando acabará esto...?


----------



## Kujire (3 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas.... corto en criteria... 3.15€
> 
> Saludos...



corta en 2315, por cierto felicidades por la buena predicción!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

Quieren un dato fundamental para la bajada...

*"Bin Laden: Acaba de aparecer en otro vídeo amenazando de nuevo a EEUU"
*
Saludos...

PD: Sell in June and go away...


----------



## Kujire (3 Jun 2009)

vamoooooossssss Rafa vamos!!!!!!!!!


si pierde 2506 a por él!!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> vamoooooossssss Rafa vamos!!!!!!!!!
> 
> si pierde 2506 a por él!!!!!



Iba a seguirte, pero no me han gustado mucho los gráficos (por ahora), lo único que puedo decire es que el 2551,5 será el máximo de esta subonda... (por los stops y eso...)

Saludos...

PD: De aquí a un rato le meteré yo... 
PD2: Ya no cerramos el supergap del otro día sin romper la línea de tendencia del rebote... no se si me entienden...


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

Dejo a mis soldados un orden de meterle pepinacos al SAN si vuelve a los 7,80... por si suena la flauta...

Bueno chavales... me voy a comer... por lo que el guano tendrá que esperar...



¿o no...? 



Saludos


----------



## carvil (3 Jun 2009)

*El sector estadounidense privado eliminó 532,000 empleos netos en mayo. El sector industria pierde 267.000 y el sector servicios recorta 265.000 empleos*

Edito:Recuerdo que faltan los del sector agricola unos 13.000


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD2: Ya no cerramos el supergap del otro día sin romper la línea de tendencia del rebote... no se si me entienden...




*¿Lo hueles muchacho...?*




Saludos


----------



## Kujire (3 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *¿Lo hueles muchach@...?*
> 
> Saludos



[modo niña de Rajoy ON]

SIiiiiii Siii Papi siiiiiii ..... huele muuuuuy mal Papi:

[modo niña de Rajoy OFF]

Por cierto LCSAC, explícame un poco mejor el tema de la subonda, donde empieza? yo me visto la corrección de la subida pero lo de la subonda no lo pillo... es que estoy muy mañanera 

Ed: Perdemos 2506!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ed1: Hay que ser consecuentes .... más madera en el 2506 que no se diga que no tenemos palabra


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> [modo niña de Rajoy ON]
> 
> SIiiiiii Siii Papi siiiiiii ..... huele muuuuuy mal Papi
> 
> ...



Ufff tengo 2 chuletones en el fuego, y no puedo estar por todo... 

Está en una gráfica que puse antes de ayer creo... luego te la vuelvo a poner...

Saludos... y como pierda el 2500... pa'bajo!!!!! 

Edito: Por cierto los chuletones van a cargo de Abengoa's shorts...
Edito2: La gráfica Kujire, donde pone 3 es 2551,5... creo que bajaremos hasta la línea de tendencia, y luego la última para arriba, posiblemente sobre los 2620... a partir de ahí, en teoría... pa'bajo...


----------



## Kujire (3 Jun 2009)

R.I.P.​2500


​


----------



## Speculo (3 Jun 2009)

Aunque no suelo poner estas operaciones por aquí, he comprado antes de comer unos warrants put con strike en 8 sobre SAN, a un precio de 0,54. Vencimiento en septiembre.

Lo pongo para que veáis que yo ya he cambiado el chip. Ha sido cuestión de segundos.

Eso sí, con poquita carga, que no me fío.


----------



## shamus (3 Jun 2009)

Que ocasion de vender repsol que me he perdido...

No puede uno despegarse del tema ni 1 dia.


----------



## Speculo (3 Jun 2009)

Y los cabrones del SAN soltando papel pese a la caída. 
Si es que les importa tres cojones. Se lo compran todo.


----------



## Kujire (3 Jun 2009)

Aún están a tiempo!!! .... vendan y recompren más abajo ... que se queden ellos con el papelón, sean ágiles ...piensen que cortar las pérdidas es lo más inteligente AKI NO SE HACEN PRISIONEROS



I LOVE THIS GAME​


----------



## Kujire (3 Jun 2009)

*Mensaje del Centro de Coordinación de Operaciones*

Hemos tomado los 2500 con éxito, ahora nos disponemos a caer hasta 2480, en 2494-5 tenemos un soporte importante que probablemente no caiga hasta que comience el mercado. Les recomiendo que ajusten stops y vean señal de entrada a partir de 2492-90. SI por cualquier motivo repuntáramos hasta 2500, les recomiendo que hagan caja para cargar de nuevo.

Centro de Coordinación de Operaciones


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Jun 2009)

Las cosas a su cauce (Vaya nick más largo...)

¿ Sigues corto en Criteria ? Estoy intentando entrar en 3.14... pero me parece que va a ser 3.13.

¿Qué stop tienes puesto? A esta acción no la sigo...
¿En subasta de cierre la suelen bajar o subir?

Un saludo... y que me espere un poco el guano please ^___^


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (3 Jun 2009)

que laguien pegue los futuros del dow por Diosssss
que alguien los pegueeeeee


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Jun 2009)

Las gracias son para las Japos que conste... jaja

Dios... pfff


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Las cosas a su cauce (Vaya nick más largo...)
> 
> ¿ Sigues corto en Criteria ? Estoy intentando entrar en 3.14... pero me parece que va a ser 3.13.
> 
> ...



No tengo ningún tipo de objetivo, en cuanto cambien las condiciones cerraré el corto, el stop lo he puesto muy alto en 3.28, por si la aguanta en la última onda al alza...

Es una acción muy tranquila, no tiene mucha volatilidad...

Saludos y suerte...

PD: Kujire quita esa hache!!!!! 
PD2: Wataru_ pon LCASC que es más corto...


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2009)

A mi aun me queda un largo de estos días, pero completo el cuadro con dos cortos que yo también soy de opiniones rápidas 

De todas formas no creo que bajemos demasiado, tal vez solo hoy, y mañana como mucho. Aunque todo dependerá de los niveles que alcancemos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> que laguien pegue los futuros del dow por Diosssss
> que alguien los pegueeeeee



S&P 935,8...
Dow 8674...

Saludos...

Edito: Corto en Stoxx 2498,5 y en 2499,5...


----------



## Alexandros (3 Jun 2009)

Pregunta a entendidos.


Decis que aun queda recorrido para arriba y que esto solo es un pull-back, lo que vienen siendo las famosas ondas. Si en teoría solo queda una... ¿llegaremos a Octubre?

En pocas palabras ¿Cuanto tiempo le quedan a los brotes verdes?

Ya sabemos que uno de los principales músicos de la orquesta "Recupereision 2.0" es la bolsa y este chico no creo que pueda mantener mucho el tipo con Santanderes a 8.5, 9 o 10€. ¿Aguantará la bolsa hasta otoño sin desplomarse? ¿Cuanto tiempo va a durar la siguiente subida?

He ahí la cuestión...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (3 Jun 2009)

me he puesto corto en el ibex


Como el botas le de por joderme me planto en la ciudad financiera de boadilla y se la lio


anda que este no me ha visto a mi cabreado,


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Pregunta a entendidos.
> 
> Decis que aun queda recorrido para arriba y que esto solo es un pull-back, lo que vienen siendo las famosas ondas. Si en teoría solo queda una... ¿llegaremos a Octubre?
> 
> ...



Te contesto yo aunque de entendido tengo lo que tú... 

Estamos en la etapa decisiva de la bolsa, yo vengo diciendo hace tiempo que veo 2 posibilidades, la primera es que esto es lo máximo a lo que llegaremos y de aquí para abajo... la segunda es que cuando acabe este rebote (que no ha acabado todavía) vendrá una corrección y otro rebote para arriba... a partir de ahí pa'bajo... esta segunda opción nos llevaría subiendo hasta agosto-septiembre calculo yo...

Saludos...

PD: La primera opción, en junio comenzaría la debacle...


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Pregunta a entendidos.
> 
> 
> Decis que aun queda recorrido para arriba y que esto solo es un pull-back, lo que vienen siendo las famosas ondas. Si en teoría solo queda una... ¿llegaremos a Octubre?
> ...



¿Pero que brote verde? la crisis sigue en vigor en toda su magnitud, las bolsas habían bajado tanto que ahora tenemos un rebote fortísimo y nadie se lo cree, parece mentira.

¿cuantos meses vengo diciendo que las bolsas han corregido mucho más de lo que lo ha hecho la economía de la calle? pues eso.

Nos queda un impulso al alza antes de mitad de este mes y de ahí veremos guano. Pero yo espero que sea moderado, según mi opinión y la de otros foreros de este hilo en julio y agosto deberíamos volver a subir y en septiembre (o en octubre, que me parece más lógico) a bajar fuerte de nuevo.

Todo está escrito.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (3 Jun 2009)

yo voto en junio el Armageddon


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Y los cabrones del SAN soltando papel pese a la caída.
> Si es que les importa tres cojones. Se lo compran todo.



Hoy sólo han soltado un millón... eso es moco de pavo hamijo... 




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> este chico no creo que pueda mantener mucho el tipo con *Santanderes a 8.5, 9 o 10*€.



¿Qué te has fumao hoy... ? :o



Saludos


----------



## Alexandros (3 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Te contesto yo aunque de entendido tengo lo que tú...
> 
> Estamos en la etapa decisiva de la bolsa, yo vengo diciendo hace tiempo que veo 2 posibilidades, la primera es que esto es lo máximo a lo que llegaremos y de aquí para abajo... la segunda es que cuando acabe este rebote (que no ha acabado todavía) vendrá una corrección y otro rebote para arriba... a partir de ahí pa'bajo... esta segunda opción nos llevaría subiendo hasta agosto-septiembre calculo yo...
> 
> ...





Ok. Gracias "las cosas a su cauce" y Mulder.

En teoría tenemos que empalmar dos rebotes con sus correspondientes correciones. De esto me acordaré eh . Personálmente quiero que os llevéis un owned  pero creo que "a lo mejor"  podéis tener razón. Estoy muy sorprendido con esta subida de la bolsa, cuando empezo el rebote me reía de Susana Criado de Intereconomía hablando de que este rebote "puede durar semanas, incluso meses". Ese Owned lo tengo colgado en mi cuarto.

Asi es, la bolsa sigue subiendo. Nunca hubiera imaginado en los mínimos de Marzo que las cifras de economía mundial se pudiera falsear tanto. Solo hay que ver lo poco que se habla en la TV de la actual fragilidad del dolar.

De todas maneras nos espera un verano cargadito de noticias geopolíticas interesantes, un bonito paseo junto a don barril de petroleo y doña onza de oro y las inoportunas _flatulencias_ del dolar.

Feliz Verano.


----------



## Alexandros (3 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Qué te has fumao hoy... ? :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos





Tonuel el día que viste Santander a 3.90 te hubieras jugado una mano, o la mano de tu madre  a que sería imposible ver a "your SAN" a 7.80. 

¿Cuanta plusvalía se han llevado estos hijos de puta?

No es tan descabellado.


----------



## -H- (3 Jun 2009)

Vamos que nos vamos, por fin un poquillo de bajada a ver cuanto la exprimimos, yo apuesto por rebote la semana que viene y luego un poquito de bajada más


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

Kujire atenta a las 16:00...

*- Composite ISM no manufacturero EE.UU..
*03 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: 45. Dato Previo: 43.7. 16:00

*- Pedidos de fábrica EE.UU..
*03 de junio de 2009, Abril. Estimación: 0.3%. Dato Previo: -0.9%. 16:00

Por cierto a qué hora habla Bernanke...? :

Tonuel, análisis de tu "SAN"... 







Saludos...


----------



## Gamu (3 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Qué te has fumao hoy... ? :o
> 
> Saludos



tonuel, ve preparando a nelson que hoy vas a tener que poner varios tonuel certified...


----------



## Kujire (3 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Kujire quita esa hache!!!!!



ya tá ya tá, echo de menos al dislésico Percebo, hoy con su famosa tactica Percebox se hubiera forrado

alguien sabe cómo está, recuerdo que había comentado que tenía ciertos problemillas con la tensión y eso ¿sabéis algo?

Hemos tocado 2490 no tienen fuerza para subir... de momento yo no me fiaría y ajustaría los stops, hemos corregido bastante... nos quedaría poco, deberíamos ver una estampida dentro de poco, por lo que cuidado


----------



## Interesado (3 Jun 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Pregunta a entendidos.
> 
> 
> Decis que aun queda recorrido para arriba y que esto solo es un pull-back, lo que vienen siendo las famosas ondas. Si en teoría solo queda una... ¿llegaremos a Octubre?
> ...



Dada mi dilatada experiencia en el análisis bursátil mediante la técnica de las ondas de Elliott (puedo acreditar casi 24 horas de experiencia a mis espaldas), me permito la licencia de adjuntarle un gráfico extraído de un documento que, podrá ver por la fecha, está altamente correlado con el escenario actual.

Para mayor claridad he añadido un par de comentarios.







De las opciones posibles, después de realizar un concienzudo análisis del panorama geopolítico y dado que empiezo ya a añorar los certificados que antaño expedía el señor tonuel, me inclino a pensar que estamos en el punto (b)c.

De un modo u otro, en mi opinión el recorrido que le queda a la bolsa es insignificante comparado con el riesgo potencial que correrá su inversión una vez pasado el 7J.

A no ser que sea un miembro de DP HF o un avezado trader que juega en el intradia, si su estrategia es el "buy and hold", posiblemente lo mejor sea no dilatar en exceso el cierre de posiciones.

[MODE IRONIC OFF]


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Jun 2009)

Tambien lo que veo en el Ibex que se baja,pero no con volumen gordo.


----------



## Kujire (3 Jun 2009)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!

+10 cortos en 2492!!

ED: ISM PEOR DE LO ESPERADO
ED1: Factory orders PEOR DE LO ESPERADO

ambos por poco...... jiji me suena a penalti injusto hahahahahaha


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Jun 2009)

Ni idea de Percebo... yo también lo echo de menos con su habitual escepticismo, muchas veces ayudaba, te pensabas las cosas 2 y 3 veces.

LCASC, pfff le está costando caer a CRI, es dura la joia.

Edito: Y a ti también Apolo!... Aunque pases por ahora de la bolsa... entra a reirte de nosotros


----------



## Speculo (3 Jun 2009)

Vendo el PUT sobre SAN a 0,58 desde, recordemos, 0,54 . 
Casi un 7% de ganancia incluidas comisiones. Para mí se terminó la bajada.

En media hora veremos si me quedo corto para mañana o qué.


----------



## bullish consensus (3 Jun 2009)

no creo que el volumen sea algo a tener en cuenta en estos tiempos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ni idea de Percebo... yo también lo echo de menos con su habitual escepticismo, muchas veces ayudaba, te pensabas las cosas 2 y 3 veces.
> 
> LCASC, pfff le está costando caer a CRI, es dura la joia.
> 
> Edito: Y a ti también Apolo!... Aunque pases por ahora de la bolsa... entra a reirte de nosotros



Tambien le meti corto a criteria,a 3,14 .... tengo orden de compra a 3,09


----------



## Speculo (3 Jun 2009)

bullish consensus dijo:


> no creo que el volumen sea algo a tener en cuenta en estos tiempos



Cuando llegue uno y barra la mitad de las posiciones con el doble de dinero que se ha utilizado para bajar, me lo cuentas ...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Jun 2009)

Quien sigue a BBVA,como veis unos largos a 8,50???


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ni idea de Percebo... yo también lo echo de menos con su habitual escepticismo, muchas veces ayudaba, te pensabas las cosas 2 y 3 veces.
> 
> LCASC, pfff le está costando caer a CRI, es dura la joia.
> 
> Edito: Y a ti también Apolo!... Aunque pases por ahora de la bolsa... entra a reirte de nosotros



Qué dices si está bajando a lo bestia... : desde máximos se entiende... jeje


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> LCASC, pfff le está costando caer a CRI, es dura la joia.



No solo a CRI, parece que les pasa a casi todas, yo tengo cortos en ACX y en GRF, no hay forma de que bajen están todo el rato en rojiverde.

NOTA: rojiverde: dícese del valor que se pasa la sesión guarreando entre tu beneficio y tu pérdida.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No solo a CRI, parece que les pasa a casi todas, yo tengo cortos en ACX y en GRF, no hay forma de que bajen están todo el rato en rojiverde.
> 
> NOTA: rojiverde: dícese del valor que se pasa la sesión guarreando entre tu beneficio y tu pérdida.



Grifols no va a bajar,ayer recupero el dividendo,miratelo bien!


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tambien le meti corto a criteria,a 3,14 .... tengo orden de compra a 3,09



¿Cuántas llevas? Yo llevo 10 mil y creo que son demasiadas para esta acción.

LCASC ... Es una acción rara... si son participaciones de SAN... BBVA..etc y estos caen, lo normal es que bajara como mínimo eso ¿no?

Un saludo


----------



## Alexandros (3 Jun 2009)

Interesado, muy ilustrativo tu comentario. Tengo una idea muy básica de las tendencias pero casi todos los analisis en lineas generales dicen que aun queda recorrido y que luego, efectívamente, nos iremos al úlitmo punto de la tabla que has colgado.
Si quieres que volvamos a mínimos tendría que ocurrir algo gordo, un atentado o algo con Corea, Irán, una superbancarrota o movimientos extraños en los bonos/dolar.

Enlanzando esto, lanzo otro pensamiento que me ronda.

¿No corre el sistema peligro en la siguiente bajada? Me explico.
Si tenemos que volver a minímos y como es lógico, rebasarlos, ¿no corremos el peligro de que TODO EL MUNDO viendo como se han comportado las bolsas en 2008 y muy escaldado se ponga corto y diga "esta vez no me pillan, esto es verdadero pánico bajista" 

Se les acabará el comodín de los brotes verdes y empezará también a notarse de verdad la falta de empleo y el descontento social. Ahora mucha gente cree que nos estamos recuperando pero cuando se desvanezca el espejismo, será para echarse a llorar.


Un saludo.


----------



## Kujire (3 Jun 2009)

Bernanke en la comisión del senado paranosequé, ...voy ajustando los stops para ir cerrando. Yo de este hombre no me fio (tiene poderes)

Ed: Además me mola realizar plusvalías, sólo por ver que al sacar plata del juego... necesitan más pardill@s y si no encuentran a los suficientes a los que desplumar tienen que darle a la maquinita


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Cuántas llevas? Yo llevo 10 mil y creo que son demasiadas para esta acción.
> 
> LCASC ... Es una acción rara... si son participaciones de SAN... BBVA..etc y estos caen, lo normal es que bajara como mínimo eso ¿no?
> 
> Un saludo



1402 ya cerre el corto,no me entraron mas y para las pocas que son prefiero centrarme en los otros.
Luego me lio y pasa lo que pasa.
Suerte!


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel, análisis de tu "SAN"...




Gracias hamijo... pero yo lo queria desde los mínimos de marzo... 




Gamu dijo:


> tonuel, ve preparando a nelson que hoy vas a tener que poner varios tonuel certified...





Aquí lo tengo correteando y dando saltos al muy cabrón... 






Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

Kujire, tiene que cerrar hoy el gap en 2462,5... yo he vendido los cortos...

Si cierra ese gap y no baja más, preparaos para la siguiente onda alcista...

Saludos...

Wataru_ yo llevo 1700, en cuanto toque el 3,09 o 3,10 salgo...
Edito: Vendidas en 3,10...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Jun 2009)

Cierro cortos y abro largo en BBVA a 8,51


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

Por aquí veo mucho acojonao cerrando cortos... como siempre... :o


Por cierto...


¿Donde está pepon...? hemos quedado a la hora del cierre... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Grifols no va a bajar,ayer recupero el dividendo,miratelo bien!



Yo me rijo por criterios técnicos, si hay alguna historia con el dividendo mi sistema debería haberme dicho largos pero me dice cortos, entonces le meto cortos y tengo objetivo en 12.20, como mínimo.

Si estoy equivocado el tiempo lo dirá, de momento voy en verde pálido.


----------



## Kujire (3 Jun 2009)

es de lo peor:, no me deja realizar..... se me va más abajo , venga voy a ajustar un poco más .... me temo que alguien está haciendo números en la calculadora.... y no le llegan las cifras jurjur


----------



## Mckensy (3 Jun 2009)

Sin que sirva de precedentes estoy con Mulder, A grifols yo también la veo bajista.
Por cierto, estamos en un momento importante con los 930 del SP. A ver hacia donde tira.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> es de lo peor:, no me deja realizar..... se me va más abajo , venga voy a ajustar un poco más .... me temo que alguien está haciendo números en la calculadora.... y no le llegan las cifras jurjur



Creo que es otro dia mas de champan y rosas


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Jun 2009)

Mckensy dijo:


> Sin que sirva de precedentes estoy con Mulder, A grifols yo también la veo bajista.
> Por cierto, estamos en un momento importante con los 930 del SP. A ver hacia donde tira.



Ya veo lo bajista que esta...pierde un 0,16% y el IBEX 2,4%... eso era hasta el Lunes,ayer recupero el dividendo,nada si tan seguros estais meterles cortos a saco.


----------



## Interesado (3 Jun 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Interesado, muy ilustrativo tu comentario. Tengo una idea muy básica de las tendencias pero casi todos los analisis en lineas generales dicen que aun queda recorrido y que luego, efectívamente, nos iremos al úlitmo punto de la tabla que has colgado.
> Si quieres que volvamos a mínimos tendría que ocurrir algo gordo, un atentado o algo con Corea, Irán, una superbancarrota o movimientos extraños en los bonos/dolar.
> 
> Enlanzando esto, lanzo otro pensamiento que me ronda.
> ...



Dos cosas que he aprendido en este foro:
1) La historia se repite pero la muy cabrona no quiere acabarse.
2) La bolsa es una farsa.

No creo que el descontento social esté correlado con la bolsa.

Si la bolsa va bien sirve para decir que si los brotes verdes y tal, pero si va mal, a la gente casi que más bien le gusta (¡al final reciben su merecido esos pérfidos especuladores capitalistas).

Realmente todavía queda mucho dinero por entrar, si sigues el hilo de ir- verás que se ha comentado que faltan por entrar los pasapiseros reconvertidos en zampalangostinos y sobretodo, en un plano más hipotético, las pensiones mediante el mfbh-p.

De hecho , yo mismo estoy "interesado" en meter un poco de pasta cuando toquemos los 5000 y pico, que es dónde creo que tocaremos fondo, pero no para tradear como en este hilo, sino más como inversión a largo en empresas sólidas para buscar una rentabilidad moderada a través de beneficios. Pero claro para eso la bolsa tiene que estar barata.

Y esa es la gracia del sistema de mercado, que aún descontando el fin del mundo, siempre existe un precio suficientemente bajo (y que por tanto ofrece rendimientos suficientemente altos) por el cual la gente es capaz de asumir el riesgo y poner su dinero.

De todos modos, conviene siempre ir echándole el ojo al VIX, no sea que se acabe el mundo de verdad. Aunque llegados a ese punto, lo de menos será la cotización del SAN.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

Vendidos todos los cortos, en el Stoxx, en Abengoa, en SAN y en Criteria... 

Sigo largo en Grifols (Hannibal, ya cobré el dividendo... )

A partir de esta noche o mañana, largo a saco a buscar el 9800-10000, ahí cortos a discreción...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Interesado, muy ilustrativo tu comentario. Tengo una idea muy básica de las tendencias pero casi todos los analisis en lineas generales dicen que aun queda recorrido y que luego, efectívamente, nos iremos al úlitmo punto de la tabla que has colgado.
> Si quieres que volvamos a mínimos tendría que ocurrir algo gordo, un atentado o algo con Corea, Irán, una superbancarrota o movimientos extraños en los bonos/dolar.
> 
> Enlanzando esto, lanzo otro pensamiento que me ronda.
> ...



Enhorabuena, has explicado en palabras, porque la ondaC será tan mortífera... piensa que solo un pequeño % de inversores sabe ponerse corto en un valor, la bajada se retroalimentará como pasó en oct-nov del 2008... 

Mi consejo: Pasa un feliz verano y compra palomitas para cuando vuelvas...

PD: En que fecha cae la reunión del G-20...?


----------



## Kujire (3 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Creo que es otro dia mas de champan y rosas



Sin duda y te felicito Hannibal!

La verdad me gustaría recordar a Wbuffete y su "Quiero Sangre", a Festival de Humor, por su buen humor (mira que me he reído con él) a los músculos de Apolito( ... me caes bien, que lo sepas) y como no a Percebo. Deseo que se encuentren bien de salud, jugando con su Chiki, entrenando, estudiando mucho etc... que es lo que importa.


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vendidos todos los cortos, en el Stoxx, en Abengoa, en SAN y en Criteria...
> 
> Sigo largo en Grifols (Hannibal, ya cobré el dividendo... )
> 
> ...



Yo creo que aun queda un pequeño tramo de recorrido bajista, hasta el 2455 del Stoxx más o menos y creo que lo haremos en el overnight europeo o, como mucho, mañana por la mañana.


----------



## Speculo (3 Jun 2009)

Interesado dijo:


> [...]
> De hecho , yo mismo estoy "interesado" en meter un poco de pasta cuando toquemos los 5000 y pico, que es dónde creo que tocaremos fondo, pero no para tradear como en este hilo, sino más como inversión a largo en empresas sólidas para buscar una rentabilidad moderada a través de beneficios. Pero claro para eso la bolsa tiene que estar barata.
> 
> Y esa es la gracia del sistema de mercado, que aún descontando el fin del mundo, siempre existe un precio suficientemente bajo (y que por tanto ofrece rendimientos suficientemente altos) por el cual la gente es capaz de asumir el riesgo y poner su dinero.
> [...]



Barata para tí. 
Como muy bien dices, hay gente entrando ahora mismo al mercado, considerando que el precio actual les vale para obtener el beneficio que buscan. Igual el precio que tú buscas no aparece hasta dentro de treinta años. 
Es lo malo del mercado, que nunca suele hacer lo que uno desea.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que aun queda un pequeño tramo de recorrido bajista, hasta el 2455 del Stoxx más o menos y creo que lo haremos en el overnight europeo o, como mucho, mañana por la mañana.



Somos de la misma opinión... pero me tengo que ir de compras y a jugar a basket, dejo una orden de largos en el Stoxx en el nivel 2465... con un buen stop, creo que bajaremos hasta el 2460 y luego subiremos... maquillaje total para las europeas... 

De todas formas, todo lo que he cerrado corto, ahora mismo está más alto, así que no lo he hecho tan mal... :

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Sin duda y te felicito Hannibal!
> 
> La verdad me gustaría recordar a Wbuffete y su "Quiero Sangre", a Festival de Humor, por su buen humor (mira que me he reído con él) a los músculos de Apolito( ... me caes bien, que lo sepas) y como no a Percebo. Deseo que se encuentren bien de salud, jugando con su Chiki, entrenando, estudiando mucho etc... que es lo que importa.



A nuestros amigos bajistas si nos leen les digo que donde esten,que se preparen que llegara nuestro momento,solo hay que creer y esperar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

Entro largo en POP 6,19€... todavía no se donde poner el stop... espero venderlas mañana o pasado mañana como muy tarde... 

Saludos...

Edito: En 5,98€...


----------



## Starkiller (3 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Barata para tí.
> Como muy bien dices, hay gente entrando ahora mismo al mercado, considerando que el precio actual les vale para obtener el beneficio que buscan. Igual el precio que tú buscas no aparece hasta dentro de treinta años.
> Es lo malo del mercado, que nunca suele hacer lo que uno desea.



No es lo mismo invertir para especulación que para dividendos. De hecho, el que tiene la mentalidad para una de esas cosas, no suele comprender bien la otra.

El PER aun tiene que bajar mucho antes de que la inversión cara a dividendo (Creación de riqueza) sea rentable. De momento, y a pesar de lo bajista de las bolsas, lo único viable es la inversión para especulación.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Jun 2009)

He comprado unas pocas Grifols,mas que nada por joder


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> He comprado unas pocas Grifols,mas que nada por joder



Se nota, ha subido...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Se nota, ha subido...



Ya veras en subasta jajajajaja


----------



## sapito (3 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vendidos todos los cortos, en el Stoxx, en Abengoa, en SAN y en Criteria...
> 
> Sigo largo en Grifols (Hannibal, ya cobré el dividendo... )
> 
> ...



perdona si me meto donde no me llaman, pero me gustaría hacerte unas preguntas:
- sigues invirtiendo la cantidad inicial (sobre 3000)? lo digo porque si estas en 3 o más valores a la vez, sale a mil euros la posicion. En esa cantidad, los 3000, están incluidas las garantías?

Gracias y un saludo!


----------



## Hank Scorpio (3 Jun 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> No es lo mismo invertir para especulación que para dividendos. De hecho, el que tiene la mentalidad para una de esas cosas, no suele comprender bien la otra.
> 
> El PER aun tiene que bajar mucho antes de que la inversión cara a dividendo (Creación de riqueza) sea rentable. De momento, y a pesar de lo bajista de las bolsas, lo único viable es la inversión para especulación.



También existen casos de empresas nuevas, o que pasan por malos momentos que tienen una buena idea, que hace que obtenga mayores benficios y crezca.

Por ejemplo:

Apple en la epcoa del Ipod, tenía un precio atractivo y mucho por recorrer.
Microsoft en la epoca del Windows 3.1 tenía mucho por recorrer.
Activision.
Vestas.

No hay que confundir con chicharros basados en crecimientos especulativos puros y duros.

Por poner un ejemplo últimamente estoy buscando empresas que se centren en tecnología hibrída (motores,componentes, etc).

Nuevos productos e ideas ocupan el lugar de las anteriores.


----------



## Interesado (3 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Barata para tí.
> Como muy bien dices, hay gente entrando ahora mismo al mercado, considerando que el precio actual les vale para obtener el beneficio que buscan. Igual el precio que tú buscas no aparece hasta dentro de treinta años.
> Es lo malo del mercado, que nunca suele hacer lo que uno desea.



Por supuesto. Lógicamente hay que ir adaptando los objetivos a la evolución del mercado, pero en los niveles actuales y con la perspectiva de la famosa onda c, creo que está cara (para el tipo de inversión que quiero hacer).

Pero eso es simplemente porque mi aversión al riesgo es ligeramente superior a la vuestra y por tanto para entrar exijo mayor prima para meterme en estos fregaos. A vosotros os va el rollo más duro y me parece fenomenal.

De mientras palomitas y con cosas más relajadas que me permitan dormir cada noche tranquilamente.


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

El SAN se está ganando hoy un sellito... 


Lástima que no lleguemos al -5%... :o




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

sapito dijo:


> perdona si me meto donde no me llaman, pero me gustaría hacerte unas preguntas:
> - sigues invirtiendo la cantidad inicial (sobre 3000)? lo digo porque si estas en 3 o más valores a la vez, sale a mil euros la posicion. En esa cantidad, los 3000, están incluidas las garantías?
> 
> Gracias y un saludo!



Pregunta cuanto quieras... LCASC-HF es todo transparencia... 

Comencé el mes pasado con 2300 pero hacia finales metí 2000 más, así que dije que había jugado con 3300, haciendo una media.

He comenzado el mes con los 4300+705 (ganancias)=5005, y hoy he hecho un ingreso de 2000. Con lo cual y para no liar mucho, este mes tendré como base 7000€

Saludos...

PD: Lo de las posiciones lo voy poniendo por aquí, pero me "jode" ensuciar tanto el hilo... ahora mismo tengo 300 largos en grifols y 1000 largos en POP, todo en CFD's. Si el Stoxx llega a 2465, se ejecutará un mini-largo...


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2009)

Interesado dijo:


> De mientras palomitas y con cosas más relajadas que me permitan dormir cada noche tranquilamente.



Si quieres estar en bolsa debes comprender tu sistema y creer tanto en el que puedas dormir tranquilo por las noches sin problemas aun estando dentro de este mercado con bandazos arriba y abajo bastante violentos.

El que no comprende su sistema o piensa inconscientemente que no funciona no duerme.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (3 Jun 2009)

ganados 150 euritos


yatengo para el tft de assus de 22"


como mola esto de la bolsa


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Jun 2009)

Yo he cerrado mi corto en CRI en 3.08 ^__^! Me ha gustado el tema.

Kujire... a sus ordenes! jajaja

Bueno... ¿ mañana se prevee borrasca? ¿u escampará?

Me voy a quedar largo para mañana...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> ganados 150 euritos
> 
> yatengo para el tft de assus de 22"
> 
> como mola esto de la bolsa



Te emplazamos en este, tu hilo, para que des cuenta también de tus pérdidas... si es que alguna vez las tienes... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

Los que os quedais largos mañana os vais a cagar... palabrita del niño tonuel... :



Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (3 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Te emplazamos en este, tu hilo, para que des cuenta también de tus pérdidas... si es que alguna vez las tienes...
> 
> Saludos...



pues dame dos minutos porque me acabo de poner largo en el popular


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

Mañana tengo guardia y no sé si podré entrar con asiduidad, os dejo la agenda:

Jueves, 04 de junio de 2009

*- Tasa de desempleo ILO Francia.
*04 de junio de 2009, 1T. Dato Previo: 8.2%. 08:45

*- Ventas al por menor Zona Euro.
*04 de junio de 2009, Abril. Dato Previo: -4.2%(-0.6% y/y). 11:00

*- Decisión del BoE sobre los tipos de interés Reino Unido.
*04 de junio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: 0.50%. Dato Previo: 0.50%. 13:00

*- Decisión sobre los tipos de interés Zona Euro.
*04 de junio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: 1%. Dato Previo: 1%. 13:45

*- Productividad no agrícola EE.UU..
*04 de junio de 2009, 1T. Estimación: 1.2%. Dato Previo: 0.8%. 14:30

*- Costes laborales unitarios EE.UU..
*04 de junio de 2009, 1T. Estimación: 2.9%. Dato Previo: 3.3%. 14:30

*- Peticiones iniciales de desempleo EE.UU..
*04 de junio de 2009, Semanal. 14:30

*- Reclamos contínuos EE.UU..
*04 de junio de 2009, Semanal. 14:30

*- Ventas principales cadenas minoristas ICSC EE.UU..
*04 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Dato Previo: 0.7%. A lo largo del día

*- Resultados Ciena.
*04 de junio de 2009, 2TF. Estimación: -0.08 $/acn. Dato Previo: 0.40 $/acn. Antes apertura 

Saludos...


----------



## Catacrack (3 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Te emplazamos en este, tu hilo, para que des cuenta también de tus pérdidas... si es que alguna vez las tienes...
> 
> Saludos...



Quereis perdidas, tomar perdidas.







Donde puedo recoger mis Nelsons ?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> pues dame dos minutos porque me acabo de poner largo en el popular



Je,je yo tb estoy largo, en esta espero que no declares pérdidas... 

Segun mis cálculos tiene que irse más allá de los 6,53€... sobre los 6,7x/6,9x...

Saludos...

Edito: Ha tocado en subasta los 6,03€...!!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Quereis perdidas, tomar perdidas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jodó, haces honor a tu Nick... pregunta por Tonuel para el Nelson, te lo pondrá seguro.... 

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (3 Jun 2009)

100€ de pérdidas (+comisiones), putas gamesas. Vaya debut...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (3 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Je,je yo tb estoy largo, en esta espero que no declares pérdidas...
> 
> Segun mis cálculos tiene que irse más allá de los 6,53€... sobre los 6,7x/6,9x...
> 
> Saludos...



lo he pillado bien, he hecho un corto en el que le he sacado un poco al ibex


y luego he comprado warrants call cuando estaban muy bajo el popular, los he comprado a 0,54

stops en 0,52 y 0,58, pero con lo que me has dicho los voy a cambiar a 0,60


a ver si mañana sube


----------



## Interesado (3 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si quieres estar en bolsa debes comprender tu sistema y creer tanto en el que puedas dormir tranquilo por las noches sin problemas aun estando dentro de este mercado con bandazos arriba y abajo bastante violentos.
> 
> El que no comprende su sistema o piensa inconscientemente que no funciona no duerme.



Digamos entonces que mi sistema no contempla entrar ahora y que por tanto no podría dormir bien en caso de que lo hiciera ahora (como sugería Speculo, con su "si no entras ahora, después no podrás" ).

No os toméis como crítica lo de las palomitas, porque no lo es.

Además, que conste señor Mulder que en mi sistema tengo muy en cuenta su máxima de que "lo que importa no es el precio sino el timing". Simplemente mi escala de tiempos no es la misma que la suya.


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Jun 2009)

Catacrack ... yo también he tenido en el pasado una perdida de Diez mil ... por eso ahora predico para todo el mundo lo del PUTO STOP SIEMPRE.

A mi me jodio... era el 50% de mi patrimonio :o algunos somos pobretones...

Pero sinceramente me lo tome como una enseñanza muy cara y aquí sigo ^__^!

Ah... esta mañana perdí 400, pero iba tranquilo porque ayer logré un beneficio de 600 (y esta tarde no me ha ido nada mal.)

Un saludo y ánimos


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2009)

Mañana por la mañana entre las 8 y las 9 tendremos un mínimo importante en el Stoxx, así que preveo apertura bajista pero luego recuperación durante el resto del día, el viernes debería ser alcista, la traca final de este junio, probablemente.


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Quereis perdidas, tomar perdidas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*
¿Las plusvalias bien hamijo...?*



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

BLACKHOLESUN: Con el nick que tienes, te has ganado un análisis del POP







PD: Supongo que no lo elegiste por la canción de Soundgarden, pero es muy buena...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (3 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> BLACKHOLESUN: Con el nick que tienes, te has ganado un análisis del POP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mira el video de youtube y ya me diras si la canción es burbujista o no?


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo de las posiciones lo voy poniendo por aquí, pero me "jode" ensuciar tanto el hilo... ahora mismo tengo 300 largos en grifols y 1000 largos en POP, todo en CFD's. Si el Stoxx llega a 2465, se ejecutará un mini-largo...





Vete tranquilo... que te vas a acordar de esos largos en plan desertor... :



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> BLACKHOLESUN: Con el nick que tienes, te has ganado un análisis del POP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Qué es lo que tienes debajo del Konkorde?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> mira el video de youtube y ya me diras si la canción es burbujista o no?



Y tu mirate mi avatar...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (3 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Y tu mirate mi avatar...



es que las avatares los teng deshabilitados


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

Se me olvidaba comentar que el SAN sólo ha podido colocar en todo el dia 870.000 papelitos... :


No sabeis la lástima que me da que hayan tenido que recomprar en las últimas horas... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

joder con Gamesa... dos seguidos... 


Gamesa -6,36%







Saludos


----------



## Caída a Plomo (3 Jun 2009)

tonuel, creo que por fin empieza a verse mierda en la bolsa 

Hay que abrir cortos a mansalva, todos los que están largos se van a rebozar bien en el guano.

¡Que venga el madmax a la bolsa!, ¡¡qué es eso de tanto subir!! :o


----------



## Gamu (3 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Catacrack ... yo también he tenido en el pasado una perdida de Diez mil ... por eso ahora predico para todo el mundo lo del PUTO STOP SIEMPRE.
> 
> A mi me jodio... era el 50% de mi patrimonio :o algunos somos pobretones...
> 
> ...



hay quien dice que para ser un buen bolsista es necesario arruinarse un par de veces.

Yo creo que hasta que no pierdes al menos un 10% en dos operaciones, no aprendes a aguantar el dolor.

En mi primera operación, perdí casi un 50%. Me metí en BBVA a 18,62 hace unos años, justo en lo más alto de la burbuja... La cagué bien cagada, y lo unico que me salvó es la humildad: solo compré 100 acciones a ver que tal me iba, y no "promedié" durante toda la bajada. Después he recuperado todas las pérdidas, con creces. Pero aquello me dolió...


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2009)

He de decirlo, Don Pepito tiene mucha razón cuando habla de manipulación bestial en la bolsa española, sobre todo ahora que estoy analizando muchos valores europeos para meterme, la bajada de hoy en las bolsas no se ha notado en absoluto en casi ningún valor español. Sin embargo en los europeos si que se han visto bajadas importantes.

Y encima en subasta tienen la desfachatez de dejarlo todo más arriba, mañana nos vamos a reir en la apertura del Ibex, ya lo verán. Pero no se preocupen que la alegría durará poco, en cuanto las bajen un poco volverán a subirlas a saco.

Pongan un precio objetivo para cualquier valor del Ibex y nunca llegará a el, aunque se quedará cerca, da igual el método que usen, los leoncios parece que usen algún dado para decidir hasta donde suben o bajan sus acciones, tal vez con alguna notable excepción pero será porque es un 'blue chip'.

Cojan cualquier valor europeo y establezcan su precio objetivo, llegará en el timing previsto al precio previsto.

Pongan un stop protegiendo el beneficio en un valor español y se lo saltarán sin miramientos y además en un lugar mucho más lejano de donde estaba puesto por culpa de la iliquidez rampante consecuencia de la inexistencia de cortos sin usar derivados.

Y mejor no hablemos del mercado contínuo.

Creo que a partir de ahora solo me voy a meter en acciones españolas en plan espculativo-buitre total, de un dia para otro para sacarles lo mínimo posible, en el primer punto de resistencia o soporte fuera del valor, los objetivos los dejaremos para cosas más serias y líquidas.


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> tonuel, creo que por fin empieza a verse mierda en la bolsa
> 
> Hay que abrir cortos a mansalva, todos los que están largos se van a rebozar bien en el guano.
> 
> ¡Que venga el madmax a la bolsa!, ¡¡qué es eso de tanto subir!! :o



Jefe! otra ronda de wishful thinking.


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Jefe! otra ronda de wishful thinking.



Marchando... 










Saludos


----------



## Caída a Plomo (3 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Jefe! otra ronda de wishful thinking.



Es cuestión de tiempo que mis deseos se hagan realidad 

De todas formas después de todo lo que se ha subido parece lógico pensar que el rebote tiene que acabarse. En algún momento tendrá que parar y empezar a bajar la bolsa, digo yo que no se va a estar así siempre, que hay muchos que se han perdido el rebote y están muy cabreados :

A ver si cazo las Gamesas en los 10


----------



## Kujire (3 Jun 2009)

jo, he llegado de comer y me encuentro que vamos bien bien, pues no he podido resistirme a ayudar un poco a que sigamos haciendo camino ... cuesta abajo 

que no digan que no somos solidarias

Por cierto Tito Bernanke le ha tirado de las orejas a Tim Manos Largas por ser un pedigüeño y pedirle pasta a la gente, (pero es que yo no le puse "Manos Largas" porque si, todo tiene su puntico de razón)

Edito: MInuto y Marcador

Dow 8,605.87 -135.00 (-1.54%)
S&P 500 924.57 -20.17 (-2.13%)
Nasdaq 1,807.45 -29.35 (-1.60%)

Ahora caemos un 2% y ya nos parece mucho.... en fin qué fué de los 4% y 5%? ... no hablemos del Ibex


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2009)

Si el SP pierde 3 puntos más, tenemos una estrella de la noche perfecta en días copmo la que acontenció a mediados de febrero 2009.


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

¿Cuántos ha dicho que le hacen falta...? :


Ahora se los traigo...


924 now



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CJiCohgjFFs&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CJiCohgjFFs&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Jun 2009)

En 925 anda la MM200. ¿Aguantará ese soporte? ¡Qué emoción! y que pena haber cerrado mi corto... y que alegría que no me entrará el largo para mañana ^___^! uff ufff


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mi consejo a los repsoleros:
> *-Entre 16,50 y 16,65 vender para recomprar más barato...*
> 
> Saludos...
> ...



El lunes les dije que hoy cerraríamos el gap... 

También les dije que si lo cerrábamos hoy no romperíamos la tendencia del rebote... 

Saludos...

PD: Me he pulido los beneficios de hoy de compras... : para que luego digan que baja el consumo...


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El lunes les dije que hoy cerraríamos el gap...
> 
> También les dije que si lo cerrábamos hoy no romperíamos la tendencia del rebote...
> 
> ...



Si acaban los yankis sobre 1.60-1.80 yo también soy de la opinión que aún queda rebote... si quedamos por debajo de la media, mañana cierro o ajusto mucho los stops antes de que abran. 

No se... me huele a que quieren más cortos para seguir con el rebote, los muy .... 

A si me gusta... leches hay que consumir, que luego uno se vuelve un rata y más leyendo este foro jaja


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2009)

La putada es que si quieren cerrar el gap en la hora que queda, entonces implica una estrella de la noche en días. Ergo, roullete...


----------



## Tupper (3 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> A nuestros amigos bajistas si nos leen les digo que donde esten,que se preparen que llegara nuestro momento,solo hay que creer y esperar.



Amén hermano. 

Nuestra hora llegará!


----------



## Tupper (3 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> yo voto en junio el Armageddon



Nah, tiene que entrar más pasta pardilla.

Aún hay mucho miedoso esperando entrar comiéndose las uñas sobre si se están perdiendo la fiesta del siglo.

Seguirá subiendo hasta otoño. Luego diós dirá (o sea, el tito Ben). Salvo que los israelíes les dé por atacar irán.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2009)

Como ya he dicho antes, mañana a las 8 toca hacer un mínimo importante, tal vez el último antes de que este junio nos vayamos al guano moderado.

El rebote se está terminando pero no va a ser ahora mismo.

edito: adivinen que ocurre este próximo fin de semana = luna llena


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Como ya he dicho antes, mañana a las 8 toca hacer un mínimo importante, tal vez el último antes de que este junio nos vayamos al guano moderado.
> 
> El rebote se está terminando pero no va a ser ahora mismo.



Si... también yo en ocasiones veo ondas... :


Y otra cosa...

¿Que hay de los 11000 del otro dia...? 




Mulder dijo:


> edito: adivinen que ocurre este próximo fin de semana = luna llena



Ya lo tenia marcado en rojo en el calendario... 


ese dia toca salida nocturna con la bici... :


Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Como ya he dicho antes, mañana a las 8 toca hacer un mínimo importante, tal vez el último antes de que este junio nos vayamos al guano moderado.
> 
> El rebote se está terminando pero no va a ser ahora mismo.
> 
> edito: adivinen que ocurre este próximo fin de semana = luna llena



Explique lo de las lunas para los no niñobecerristas por favor


----------



## Tupper (3 Jun 2009)

Luna llena = >optimismo = subida.


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

Por cierto... os estais perdiendo la manita americana... 


Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (3 Jun 2009)

eohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,a las buenas noches miembros y miembras bolsistas!hijos del rock,n,roll!me encanta llegar del tajo y ver el grafico del visual en pendiente pronunciada...ultimamente con el broteverdismo tengo mas trabajo y no posteo ni puedo trazar lineas en graficos ni na de na...pero os leo a la que puedo, bien lo sabe el altisimo...mis cortos cargaditos en el SAN van como un cohete ..se han echo esperar pero ya me estan dando solomillos ...a 7,63 promediados los tengo señora...me los quitan de las manos....he comprado un lote de velas negras marubozu para ver si mañana pierde los 7,49 al cierre y se termina de ir por la barranca....un saludo
P.D kujire yo tambien echo de menos a warren buffette ....los oseznos estamos tristonchos sin su espiritu carmesi


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2009)

INDEXDJX:.DJI,INDEXSP:.INX,INDEXNASDAQ:.IXIC - Google Finance Search


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si... también yo en ocasiones veo ondas... :
> 
> Y otra cosa...
> 
> ¿Que hay de los 11000 del otro dia...?



Ahora ya no uso ondas practicamente, solo lo mínimo para tener otra perspectiva de las cosas y no basarme en una sola cosa, por otra parte no recuerdo haber nombrado los 11.000 en ningún post.

No sabía que era ud. un hombre-lobo ¿también se dedica a asustar jovencillas?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Jun 2009)

Vaya con la manita,80 puntitos de nada en media hora,ni se nota oigan...


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Explique lo de las lunas para los no niñobecerristas por favor



Significa un cambio de tendencia más o menos fuerte, según el dia, pero suelen ser cambios de tendencia que pueden durar desde par de días a mucho más tiempo.


----------



## carvil (3 Jun 2009)

Buenas noches

Era previsible el rebote después de llenar el gap... pero han cerrado por encima de la resistencia fuerte en 930..... con GS tirando del carro como de costumbre

Salu2


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vaya con la manita,80 puntitos de nada en media hora,ni se nota oigan...



Ya empieza lo bueno hamijos... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (3 Jun 2009)

jodia manita......


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No sabía que era ud. un hombre-lobo ¿también se dedica a asustar jovencillas?



Primero las atraigo... y luego ya se asustan... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

Le acabo de echar unas lineas al Dow hamijos.... pásmense... :



Si continuamos la tendencia de la última media hora mañana tocamos los 11000... :




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Jun 2009)

Una pregunta a los expertos en Forex,tengo que hacer un pedido fuerte a USA y pagar en dolares,puedo esperar hasta 10 dias para pagar,como veis que va a estar la cosa?


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

Bonita gráfica la de hoy by Doblado... 


Pérdidas del 2,07% para el Ibex 35: el marubozu se llevó por delante los 9.500



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Una pregunta a los expertos en Forex,tengo que hacer un pedido fuerte a USA y pagar en dolares,puedo esperar hasta 10 dias para pagar,como veis que va a estar la cosa?



Yo no soy experto en Forex pero creo que tal y como está la cosa lo mejor es que agotes el plazo del pago hasta el final.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Significa un cambio de tendencia más o menos fuerte, según el dia, pero suelen ser cambios de tendencia que pueden durar desde par de días a mucho más tiempo.



Es decir, que tanto pa arriba como pa abajo. ¿no?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (3 Jun 2009)

yo te diria que tal como andan las cosas ...dejales con la pella y que se lo pague el TARP


----------



## carvil (3 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Una pregunta a los expertos en Forex,tengo que hacer un pedido fuerte a USA y pagar en dolares,puedo esperar hasta 10 dias para pagar,como veis que va a estar la cosa?





Esta en el soporte 1.41 pero si tuviera que apostar.. digo que va a subir a 1.44 según mi punto de vista... osea espera

Salu2


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

Me estaba preguntando que sistema informático tan perfecto utiliza la mano de dios... :



*¿¿Será Güindous...???? :*




Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2009)

Yo el $ lo veo barto barato barato...


----------



## chollero (3 Jun 2009)

A China le interesa un dólar fuerte - cotizalia.com

saludos


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Yo el $ lo veo barto barato barato...




Y más barato que lo vas a ver... :




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> yo te diria que tal como andan las cosas ...dejales con la pella y que se lo pague el TARP



Jajaja,ya me gustaria,pero tengo que pagar las piezas por delante,si no pago me mandan cabezas de carajo


----------



## carvil (3 Jun 2009)

La bolsa americana utiliza Linux

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LHZCZcJeTFE&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LHZCZcJeTFE&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>





La mano no lo sé..... creo que son más rudimentarios


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Jun 2009)

chollero dijo:


> A China le interesa un dólar fuerte - cotizalia.com
> 
> saludos



China y sus bonos USA, yo creo que de esto viene la retahila "les engañan como chinos" :


----------



## chameleon (3 Jun 2009)

joer, es que asi no se puede 
mañana abre el ibex por encima del soportillo 9450 y otra vez arriba...

ya da grima abrir cortos, ¿cuando se les acaba la pasta para hacer esto?
se les va la mano, casi acaba en positivo...


----------



## carvil (3 Jun 2009)

El otro dia leyendo un blog comentaban que en el último viaje de Geithner a China estos habían pedido secretos milatares a cambio de comprar más bonos concretamente la fabricación de los bombarderos B2 y que esto no había gustado nada en Japón, Singapur y Taiwan

Edito: Por cierto mañana hace 20 años

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/E8-k6nUzX8g&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/E8-k6nUzX8g&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> La bolsa americana utiliza Linux
> 
> La mano no lo sé..... creo que son más rudimentarios



Aparte de que yo también tengo entendido que Wall Street usa Linux desde hace muchos años, esa viñeta explica la bolsa de una forma magistral en poquísimo espacio 

edito: todas las automovilísticas europeas están bastante fuertes ahora que ha quebrado GM y aun tienen recorrido al alza

http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=rno.pa

http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=vow.de&.yficrumb=ghR9beUsZQx


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2009)

Optinver: una visión independiente de la bolsa y los mercados: ¿Afecta la luna al comportamiento de los mercados?

Y entonces es llena la luna, no¿?


----------



## carvil (4 Jun 2009)

Si... la viñeta es buenona 

Las distros que utilizan es Red Hat y Solaris

Salu2


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Si... la viñeta es buenona
> 
> Las distros que utilizan es Red Hat y Solaris
> 
> Salu2





Pues yo creo que la mano de dios usa windows 7... se nota que no lo tiene muy pulido... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel ya que has estado estudiando este fin de semana, vamos a ponerlo en práctica...
> 
> Esto es lo que yo creo que está pasando en el Stoxx
> 
> ...



Por ahora va bien, no...?
Kujire, vendiste los cortos...?

Saludos... 

PD: Aprovechad este tirón al máximo los "larguistas", luego viene una época "cortista"...


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Optinver: una visión independiente de la bolsa y los mercados: ¿Afecta la luna al comportamiento de los mercados?
> 
> Y entonces es llena la luna, no¿?



Lunar Calendar 2009


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> P.D kujire yo tambien echo de menos a warren buffette ....los oseznos estamos tristonchos sin su espiritu carmesi



Yo tambien me echo de menos.

Tengo un monazo operativo del copon.

La proxima semana seguramente estare en "modo dentro".Estamos en el momento clave.

DJI lucha con MM200 y tendencia bajista secundaria.

Ibex lucha con linea tendencia bajista primaria.
Ya se que no os cuento nada nuevo.Un poco de tiempo necesitamos.


¡Y si no invocare a Paulson! 

Saludos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Una pregunta a los expertos en Forex,tengo que hacer un pedido fuerte a USA y pagar en dolares,puedo esperar hasta 10 dias para pagar,como veis que va a estar la cosa?



2009

04/06/2009 Governing Council meeting of the ECB in Frankfurt

04/06/2009 Press conference following the Governing Council meeting of the ECB in Frankfurt

Hoy habla Trichet, si hace la vista gorda y no dice nada, el dólar no subirá.

Si dice algo fuerte (comprar más deuda privada, comprar deuda pública, bajar los tipos de interés, es decir, seguir la estela de la Reserva Federal), entonces subiría el dólar y casi seguro que las bolsas caerían.

Yo espero que no diga nada relevante porque estoy largo en bolsa.


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

Buenos dias...


¿Le metemos un pepino al botas o que...? :




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Buenos dias...
> 
> ¿Le metemos un pepino al botas o que...? :
> 
> Saludos



Más tarde tonuel, no gastes energías ahora, ya habrá tiempo... cuando el Stoxx esté cerca de 2620 será el momento... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Más tarde tonuel, no gastes energías ahora, ya habrá tiempo... cuando el Stoxx esté cerca de 2620 será el momento...
> 
> Saludos...




Joder... para eso le quedan 150 puntacos de nada... :


No lo verán sus ojos... :





Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (4 Jun 2009)

para los que tengan renta 4


cual sistema de comisiones es mejor?

el antiguo o el nuevo??


muchas gracias a todos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Joder... para eso le quedan 150 puntacos de nada... :
> 
> No lo verán sus ojos... :
> Saludos



Ya quedan menos de 130...


----------



## carvil (4 Jun 2009)

Buenos dias

Largo en BBVA 8.53


Salu2


----------



## rosonero (4 Jun 2009)

Buenos días a la forería.

Después de leer aquí y allá todavía no sé si lo de ayer fue el inicio de un cambio de subtendencia o una corrección, y aun menos sé si lo de ayer nos llevará a los 9800 o a dibujar una estrella de la muerte o de la noche o yo que sé


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Largo en BBVA 8.53
> 
> Salu2



Le sigo en 8.55... 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

A los buenos dias!

Hoy a las 8 debíamos haber hecho un mínimo importante y no ha sido así. Esto me hace pensar que aun podríamos bajar un poco antes de empezar a subir, así que atentos a lo que pueda venir.


----------



## javso (4 Jun 2009)

Pues yo me la juego con Gamesa. Dentro a 14,78. Con esta es un todo o nada, a ver como pinta el día.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

javso dijo:


> Pues yo me la juego con Gamesa. Dentro a 14,78. Con esta es un todo o nada, a ver como pinta el día.



Por si te sirve de algo...







Saludos...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Le sigo en 8.55...
> 
> Saludos...



yo ayer a última hora me puse largo en el popular


me da a mi que nos van a joder


como pille yo al botassssss:


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Jun 2009)

Buenos días ^__^!

Yo estoy largo en IBE en 6.09.

Motivos... principalmente dos. Uno... que reboto fuerte en la DMA200, el otro es la manipulación del cierre ¿Creéis que a los leoncios les gusta perder dinero ?

Por mi que continúe el rebote y sino que San Stop me proteja. 
Chaaopp


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Le sigo en 8.55...
> 
> Saludos...




Te voy a dar una oportunidad hamijo... :



Largo en BBVA a 8,56



Por matar el mono y tal... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

Pues yo me he puesto largo en ING a 7.64

Que San Apapusio bendito me ampare.


----------



## Gamu (4 Jun 2009)

ojo que telefónica ha abierto a la baja contracorriente. Era una de las pocas series (de las que yo sigo) cuyo macd aún no se habia girado...

En mi opinión, a este rebote le quedan dos dias...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 Jun 2009)

buenos dias...a que hora es el discurso de nuestro amado trichet ?
ya sabreis que este hombre y el guano loco van casi de la mano...aunque en su ultima intervencion me defraudo un poco...
saludos
estan sujetando al ibex para que no suba ..SAN y TEF en negativo uyuyuyuyuuyy me huele mal


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

Las 4 agencias del BBVA soltando papelón en el SAN... jojojo 



Saludos


----------



## javso (4 Jun 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> En mi opinión, a este rebote le quedan dos dias...



Pues habrá que aprovecharlos. Arriba Gamesa!!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por si te sirve de algo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya te lo pregunté ayer, no sé si lo has visto, ¿qué indicadores son esos que aparecen en la imagen?

Por cierto, los 2620 del Stokk, serían 98x-1000 del S&P, ¿no?

Ya he leído lo de las ondas de Elliot, por fin lo he comprendido, ya he estado haciendo recuentos, pero no me queda claro lo del volumen, ¿se supone que esta onda 5 que queda por completarse debería ser con mucho volumen porque en ella se hace la distribución?

¿O el volumen sube en los comienzos de la onda A?


----------



## carvil (4 Jun 2009)

*MADRID, 4 jun (Reuters) - Banco SANTANDER (SAN.MCSANTANDER
7,50 -0,40% -0,03
Última noticiaACTUALIZA-Santander emitirá preferentes 2.500 mlns euros prepara una emisión de participaciones preferentes por valor de 2.500 millones de euros, dijo el jueves Cinco Días sin citar fuentes.*

Vaya esto frenará la subida y yo que esperaba un dia tranquilo 


Salu2


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 Jun 2009)

me caguen la! en fin os voy a hacer caso fuera de SAN a 7.54 ...9 ctm de miniplusvalias...ya se los metere algo mas arriba.....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Jun 2009)

Los bancos estan jodidos,las ampliaciones de capital,emision de preferentes y anulacion de dividendos van a estar a la orden del dia.

Veo que medio foro esta largo en BBVA,que dios nos coja confesados...


----------



## Gamu (4 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Los bancos estan jodidos,las ampliaciones de capital,emision de preferentes y anulacion de dividendos van a estar a la orden del dia.



esa estrategia se llama "reforzando el capital".

Estan empapelando toda la sociedad española con acciones nuevas, dividendos en forma de acción (o sea ampliaciones de capital encubiertas), anulación de dividendos, preferentes, etc.

Eso no cuadra con lo de los "bortes verdes" que luego predican, se estan preparando para una larga travesia del desierto con morosidades MUCHO más altas que las actuales y un paro del 25%. Necesitarán mucho capital para no entrar en bancarrota porque la morosidad llegará al 8-9%, y se comerá todo el capital actual. 

No me pongo corto en bancos, porque pueden acceder a la financiación del bce y barrer cortos cuando les de la gana manipulando las cotizaciones, pero a largo plazo está clarisimo que se van al guanisimo.


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Los bancos estan jodidos,las ampliaciones de capital,emision de preferentes y anulacion de dividendos van a estar a la orden del dia.
> 
> Veo que medio foro esta largo en BBVA,que dios nos coja confesados...




Me han liado de mala manera hamijo... creo que voy a cerrarlos en breve porque ésto no es lo mio... :o



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Jun 2009)

Léanse esto porque si Trichet quiere tumba al Euro y a las bolsas:



> Con los tipos al 1%... Trichet se centrará en comprar bonos
> 
> El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) protagonizará hoy un capítulo que promete ser clave en el culebrón en el que ha convertido su intención de comprar deuda en el mercado como mecanismo anticrisis. Estrenó la serie el 2 de abril, cuando anticipó que la entidad estaría preparada en un mes para anunciar novedades al respecto. Ese tiempo expiró el 7 de mayo, y en efecto ofreció nueva información, aunque otra vez incompleta. Concretó que iba a adquirir títulos hipotecarios y adelantó que, en principio, destinará 60.000 millones de euros para ello. Pero, como todo guionista que se precie, terminó con un continuará...
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-1-trichet-se-centrara-en-comprar-bonos.html


A las 14:30 horas sale a la palestra.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 Jun 2009)

jajaja...eso mismo iba a poner yo ahora sensei...tu me descubriste la relacion divisas-bolsas...veremos a ver por donde sale


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2009)

Es hora de put-ear al ibex lastima que no lo hiciera ayer


----------



## Speculo (4 Jun 2009)

Buenos días.

Laterales. No sé si subiremos. Ni zorra. Y como no tengo ni idea, estoy fuera. Liquidez 100% .

Veo un problema. Deberíamos bajar hoy otro poco, al menos en USA sí. Lo que pasa es que el que tira las rayas se ha dado cuenta de que el movimiento lateral que apuntaló el último tramo de subida, fue demasiado lateral. Cualquier bajada fuera de rango rompería las líneas esas tan majas que los tiburones nos han venido pintando con tanto descaro. Y podría dar al traste con todo la farsa porque hay mucha gente, no ya esperando ponerse vendida, si no esperando deshacer posiciones y recoger beneficios. Y esta gente sí que se suele mirar las rayas de vez en cuando. Recordemos que los débiles de verdad aún no han terminado de entrar en el mercado. No hay más que ver el volumen diario y echar unas cuentas rápidas. Los fondos populares no han vuelto a entrar en bolsa.

Así que las opciones son pocas: O se sube ya de forma definitiva hasta los 10.000 y más allá, porque la siguiente entrada de dinero tiene que venir ya, sí o sí, de la gente de la calle, o se produce una pedazo de corrección que nos llevará hasta los 8.500, un buen lugar para volver a tirar el anzuelo y que ya terminen de picar los pececillos. Yo personalmente no veo más movimiento lateral. Veo bajadas o subidas. Nada más. Y lo van a decidir entre hoy y mañana.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 Jun 2009)

muhahahaha ¿unas gamesitas?

*Morgan Stanley pierde más de 11 millones en Gamesa*

Morgan Stanley pierde más de 11 millones en Gamesa - Cotizalia.com

Morgan Stanley se enfrenta a pérdidas de alrededor de 11,2 millones de euros por no conseguir encontrar compradores para la participación del 10% de Gamesa que le encargó vender Iberdrola el lunes pasado. Ayer, al cierre de los mercados, el banco con sede en Nueva York anunció a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores que se había quedado con el 4,9% del mayor fabricante de turbinas de viento de España.

Las acciones de Gamesa se han desplomado en la sesión de hoy el 6,36%, que suman al 8,1% de depreciación sufrida en la jornada de ayer, para acabar en los 14,48 euros, lo que supone unas importantes pérdidas para el banco. Tanto los portavoces de Morgan Stanley como los de Iberdrola han declinado hacer comentarios al respecto.

El banco fue el encargado de la colocación del 10% de Gamesa y ahora cuenta con un total de 11,941 millones de acciones, por los que pagó 192,26 millones de euros, ya que Iberdrola cerró la venta de su participación a un precio de 16,10 euros por título


----------



## Speculo (4 Jun 2009)

Perdón. Sigo con mis Amazon, que ayer volvieron a subir, pero que seguramente me las quite hoy de encima. El stop de protección ya lo tienen puesto.

Como dice Mulder, da gusto ver cómo los valores importantes de las bolsas importantes, suelen cumplir con el objetivo sin sobresaltos excesivos.

Lo malo es el cambio EUR/USD , que siempre termina jodiendo. Pero bueno, no todo iban a ser rosas.


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> muhahahaha ¿unas gamesitas?
> 
> *Morgan Stanley pierde más de 11 millones en Gamesa*
> 
> ...



Vaya, vaya, ahora resulta que Apolo se ha metido en Morgan Stanley 

Que nivel Maribel!


----------



## Starkiller (4 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> jajaja...eso mismo iba a poner yo ahora sensei...tu me descubriste la relacion divisas-bolsas...veremos a ver por donde sale



En realidad la relación es renta fija - divisas - bolsas.

Es importante centrarse en eso.

A corto plazo lo de Trichet revitalizará la renta fija, bajará el EURUSD y bajará la bolsa. Que, más o menos, es lo deseado.

Pero no creo que dure ni diez días. 60.000 millones no es nada; a duras penas dará para luchar contra la deflación que tenemos (No olvidemos que tenemos un IPCA Europeo de 0% este mes... ahí es ná).

En diez o quince días, de nuevo la renta fija al guano, el EURUSD por las nubes, y la bolsa sky-rocket. 

¿Porque en 15 días? Porque en cuanto se empiece a mover el mercado de renta fija, esta bajará aun más. Muchos van a estar como locos para aprovechar a colocar bonos y títulos, aunque tengan que tirarlos de precio.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 Jun 2009)

nos vamos pabajo muchachos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ya te lo pregunté ayer, no sé si lo has visto, ¿qué indicadores son esos que aparecen en la imagen?
> 
> Por cierto, los 2620 del Stokk, serían 98x-1000 del S&P, ¿no?
> 
> ...



Perdona BLiquidez, no te leí ayer... la verdad es que no sé que indicadores son. Los de recuentos de ondas los hago yo, estos que he posteado de empresas son informes que me llegan... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Veo bajadas o subidas. Nada más. Y lo van a decidir entre hoy y mañana.



Pues yo sólo veo guano... 


Ahora me voy a quedar pillado con las BBVAs hasta los 8000... 




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> nos vamos pabajo muchachos



Será por poco rato, aprovechen para cargar más abajo...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Será por poco rato, aprovechen para cargar más abajo...




nuevemilcuatrocientostreinta?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> nuevemilcuatrocientostreinta?



En el Ibex ni idea, ahora te lo miro... 

Largo en Stoxx 2494,5...

Saludos...

PD: No bajará de 9400...


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Será por poco rato, aprovechen para cargar más abajo...



El rato durará hasta las 12


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Jun 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> En realidad la relación es renta fija - divisas - bolsas.
> 
> Es importante centrarse en eso.
> 
> ...



No, si el problema no son los 60.000 que ya están más que sabidos, el problema es si le da por decir algo más y aumenta esa cantidad o deja abierta la puerta de comprar más.

Eso lo haría si está preocupado por el daño que un Euro tan fuerte pueda hacerle a la economía europea.

Pero claro, tampoco creo yo que le interese cargarse el clima de recuperación bursátil, les has costado mucho estabilizar la cosa como para cargárselo así por las buenas.

Espero que no diga nada inesperado, de todas formas ya veremos qué hacen los mercados según se aproxime la hora de hablar Trichet.

Puede que el discurso de Bernanke de hace poco hablando de "consolidación fiscal" en EEUU tenga más que ver con el ligero repunte del dólar del otro día que la comparecencia de hoy de Trichet.

Parece como si Bernanke le hubiera querido lanzar al mercado de bonos el mensaje de que no van sacar tanto papel como se esperaba. Podría ser una gran jugada, haber engañado al mercado, haber jugado con las expectativas dando la impresión de que iban a emitir más bonos de los que tenían pensado para, de esa manera, cuando la trampa de liquidez que habían montado fuese a derrumbarse, salir con estas y pillar a todo el mundo a pie cambiado.

Una vez que Trichet ve que ese discurso de Bernanke es capaz de hacer repuntar al dólar, se da cuenta que no hace falta decir nada de momento, que Bernanke se basta el sólo para crear y destruir expectativas en torno al tipo de cambio.

Eso suponiendo que colaboren, que ya sé, Starkiller, que eso tú no lo ves tan claro.

Todo esto son especulaciones mías, pero me encanta divagar y el mercado hoy está muy aburrido comparado con lo de ayer.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Jun 2009)

Me voy a Jerez a comer pescaito frito,cuidenme el chiringo,me quedo largo sin stops y a lo loco,no quiero ver guano hasta el Lunes.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Perdona *BLiquidez*, no te leí ayer... la verdad es que no sé que indicadores son. Los de recuentos de ondas los hago yo, estos que he posteado de empresas son informes que me llegan...
> 
> Saludos...



No entiendo como todavía no habíamos hecho esto:

Nombre: Benditaliquidez
Ticker: BLZ 
Isin: BRB000000001

Código ISIN - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No, si el problema no son los 60.000 que ya están más que sabidos, el problema es si le da por decir algo más y aumenta esa cantidad o deja abierta la puerta de comprar más.
> 
> Eso lo haría si está preocupado por el daño que un Euro tan fuerte pueda hacerle a la economía europea.
> 
> ...



Voy a hacer una predicción:

Trichet anunciará que aumenta la cantidad destinada a bonos, las bolsas caerán pero solo durará el dia de hoy y casi todo el día de mañana viernes hasta las 18:00

Y espero no acertar


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El rato durará hasta las 12



Lo he dicho en más de una ocasión, de este hilo saldría un HF buenísimo... con lo que aporta cada uno con sus indicadores seríamos una mano fuerte...

Saludos...

Por cierto Mulder, podrías contestar la pregunta de BLiquidez (Isin: BRB000000001 ) sobre el volumen en las ondas, es que yo sigo las ondas y tu (creo) que te guías bastante por el volumen... Gracias adelantadas...


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo he dicho en más de una ocasión, de este hilo saldría un HF buenísimo... con lo que aporta cada uno con sus indicadores seríamos una mano fuerte...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Por cierto Mulder, podrías contestar la pregunta de BLiquidez (Isin: BRB000000001 ) sobre el volumen en las ondas, es que yo sigo las ondas y tu (creo) que te guías bastante por el volumen... Gracias adelantadas...




No tengo fe en usted... lo siento hamijo... :o



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (4 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No tengo fe en usted... lo siento hamijo... :o



Eso es porque todavía no vende libros-panfleto. Todo se andará.


----------



## carvil (4 Jun 2009)

Las ventas de libros sobre economía crecen un 25% con respecto al 2008

Los libros de economía se sitúan en los primeros puestos de las listas de ventas de todas las librerías. Tienen especial repercusión los libros de carácter divulgativo que intentan acercar al ciudadano de a pié el complejo proceso que vive la economía mundial. El dato se extrae al comparar los datos obtenidos en el primer cuatrimestre de 2008 con los de 2009.


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo he dicho en más de una ocasión, de este hilo saldría un HF buenísimo... con lo que aporta cada uno con sus indicadores seríamos una mano fuerte...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Por cierto Mulder, podrías contestar la pregunta de BLiquidez (Isin: BRB000000001 ) sobre el volumen en las ondas, es que yo sigo las ondas y tu (creo) que te guías bastante por el volumen... Gracias adelantadas...



Estamos en un momento de muchísima incertidumbre, si la vela de las 11 es alcista seguiremos bajando, si es bajista subiremos. todo apunta en este momento a que seguiremos bajando hasta 2488, como mínimo.

Yo estoy corto en dos valores y largo en otros dos, así que me da igual lo que pase


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Eso es porque todavía no vende libros-panfleto. Todo se andará.



Se llaman vendedores de picos, palas y mapas del tesoro:


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

¿Ya son las 12:00? :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

Suelto lo que habia cargado en BBVA si llega a 8,60... 

Acabo de abrir la ventana y justo pasaba un camión de cerdos... esa era la señal...



Saludos


----------



## Gamu (4 Jun 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> En realidad la relación es renta fija - divisas - bolsas.
> 
> Es importante centrarse en eso.
> 
> ...



hablas de "las bolsas" como si todas estuvieran en el mismo saco, y no es así.

Si el BCE imprime más billetes la renta fija subirá a corto plazo, está claro, y el euro bajará. 

Pero eso de que bajará la bolsa ¿me lo explica? La inflación controlada, al menos en teoria, hace subir la bolsa.

Por otro lado 60000 millones de euros, es CALDERILLA frente a los trillones de dolares de bernake. En eso estamos de acuerdo. Si no multiplica la cifra por 10, al menos, no afectará al mercado a medio plazo.

A mi me parece que está buscando un equilibrio de manera que el Euro sea divisa fuerte, sin entrar en deflacion en la zona euro (aunque algunos paises la sufrirán, por ejemplo españa). El euro se va a apreciar mucho respecto del dolar, si o si, porque los alemanes ya han decidido que no habrá inflación en la zona euro, y habría que imprimir muchos billetes para "cazar" a bernake en ese punto.

Puede que la bolsa americana suba por la inflación, o puede que baje si la depreciación del dolar expulsa a los inversores internacionales. Si esto último sucede, tanto la bolsa europea, como la renta fija en euros, podrían tener un incremento de demanda brutal. 

Hablar de "la bolsa" como si fuera todo uno... no termino de verlo claro. Existen compañias multinacionales, es cierto, pero incluso las multinacionales tienen gran parte del negocio en una zona monetaria determinada. 

En resumen: puede suceder perfectamente que la bolsa americana se desplome y la europea aguante el tirón, si trichet juega bien sus cartas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Suelto lo que habia cargado en BBVA si llega a 8,60...
> 
> Acabo de abrir la ventana y justo pasaba un camión de cerdos... esa era la señal...
> 
> Saludos



Ponga venta a 9,00€ y no la mire más, supongo que la semana que viene se le ejecutará... 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ya te lo pregunté ayer, no sé si lo has visto, ¿qué indicadores son esos que aparecen en la imagen?



He estado investigando, el indicador se llama OBV(flujo de dinero)... 
OBV: On Balance Volum

Saludos...

http://ciberconta.unizar.es/LECCION/fin005/540.HTM
Lo tienes en el prorealtime...


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ponga venta a 9,00€ y no la mire más, supongo que la semana que viene se le ejecutará...
> 
> Saludos...



He quitado la orden por ser usted... pero que conste en acta que prefiero irnos al guano hoy... :



Saludos


----------



## Starkiller (4 Jun 2009)

Gamu, yo estoy deacuerdo en que en algún momento las bolsas EUR y USA se desacoplarán. Pero creo que aun tardará bastante.

En todo caso, que la bolsa baje no es mala señal, necesariamente, para una economía. De hecho, que el PER de los valores de bolsa alcance cotas razonables por lo bajo, es realmente muy buena señal.


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

Pues como ya dije antes a las 12 nos íbamos a caer un poco y aun nos queda un trecho por recorrer hacia abajo, en el Stoxx deberíamos irnos hacia el 2488-2474.

Blanco y en botella 

Y eso que yo no uso indicadores.


----------



## chameleon (4 Jun 2009)

venga que perdemos los 9400
y no hay stop hasta 4200 (edit: 9200 joer!!  )


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> venga que perdemos los 9400
> y no hay stop hasta 4200



Pero si los mínimos del día son 9462... :

Por cierto Mulder, mantienes los cortos en Grifols en 12.70€? 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> venga que perdemos los 9400
> y no hay stop hasta 4200



Un tio con moral si señor... 



Saludos 


Edito:


tonuel.... tonuel... pa que te metes hoy con lo bien que huele...


----------



## bullish consensus (4 Jun 2009)

entramos en zona camino de guano, pero yo no veo fuerza para bajar


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 Jun 2009)

esto es barrida .....largo en 9444 con el stop en 9420 mas pegao imposible


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero si los mínimos del día son 9462...




Cuando te vea te voy a canear... aunque lo voy a dejar todo abierto para variar...


largo en BBVA y corto en SAN... :o

Si cuando vuelva de comer nos hemos ido al guano que alguien me ponga un Nelson por favor... :



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Un tio con moral si señor...
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ...



Primera lección tonuel: Un buen broker ha de saber aguantar el dolor... 
Como has llevado el estar perdiendo los 10cent x acción...? 

Saludos...


----------



## Gamu (4 Jun 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Gamu, yo estoy deacuerdo en que en algún momento las bolsas EUR y USA se desacoplarán. Pero creo que aun tardará bastante.
> 
> En todo caso, que la bolsa baje no es mala señal, necesariamente, para una economía. De hecho, que el PER de los valores de bolsa alcance cotas razonables por lo bajo, es realmente muy buena señal.



hombre, que la bolsa baje no es mala señal en general, si eso mejora el PER. 

Pero a mucha gente le puede joder la economia personal/empresarial: los que tengan las acciones pignoradas, los que tienen fondos de pensiones o inversión, los que necesitan ampliar capital para no ver sus empresas quebrar, etc. 

Y eso por no hablar del "efecto riqueza", igual que pasa con los pisos, si la bolsa baja la gente tiene menos tendencia a gastar. Y eso es bueno para algunos, pero nefasto para otros.

De todas maneras, ahora la bolsa no está mejorando el PER con sus bajadas. De hecho, en muchas empresas la bolsa tiene que bajar mucho más para tener PER adecuados. Hace poco pusieron una gráfica histórica del PER del S&P y estamos en niveles más altos que nunca. Y las que tienen un buen PER (bajo) es porque las espectativas futuras de beneficio son malisimas.


----------



## Speculo (4 Jun 2009)

Pues mira que si los yanquis abren con ganas de irse hacia arriba, hay algunos valores que me están tentando.

ACX es uno de ellos. POP es el otro.


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Primera lección tonuel: Un buen broker ha de saber aguantar el dolor...
> Como has llevado el estar perdiendo los 10cent x acción...?
> 
> Saludos...




Eso no es nada con los 80 cents. por acción que he aguantado con el SAN... y mucho más cargado...xD... 


El larguito de hoy era para concederle una oportunidad... pero va a ser que será la última... 

a largo digo... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues mira que si los yanquis abren con ganas de irse hacia arriba, hay algunos valores que me están tentando.
> 
> ACX es uno de ellos. POP es el otro.



Como el S&P supere los 940, nos vamos a ir al 960... Ahora mismo estamos en 934...

Saludos...

PD: Ponte largo en POP hombre, así nos ayudas a las almas cándidas del foro...


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ponte largo en POP hombre, así nos ayudas a las almas cándidas del foro...



Si, si... que nos ayuda a ponernos cortos más arriba... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Como el S&P supere los 940, nos vamos a ir al 960... Ahora mismo estamos en 934...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Ponte largo en POP hombre, así nos ayudas a las almas cándidas del foro...



Ná. Hasta las tres no muevo ni los nudillos. O lo veo claro o sigo en liquidez.

No sabía que estabais en el POP. me había parecido leer que estaba todo el mundo en el BBVA.


----------



## Gamu (4 Jun 2009)

a mi me tientan muchos, porque sigo valores que hoy se están pegando un guarrazo importante: indra, gas natural...

pero esperaré. Por aquí deciis que todavía quedan unos dias para el guarrazo final. Pero a mi me da muy mala espina meterme ahora. Mi sexto sentido me dice que espere...

Puede que sean tonterias, pero me huelo una muy muy gorda.


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

*Quiero guano... y lo quiero ahora...*


Mecago en las BBVA... ya se las donaré a mis hijos... :





Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ná. Hasta las tres no muevo ni los nudillos. O lo veo claro o sigo en liquidez.
> 
> No sabía que estabais en el POP. me había parecido leer que estaba todo el mundo en el BBVA.



BlackHoleSun y yo por lo menos nos pusimos largos ayer, colgué un gráfico y todo...

Por cierto, el Euro ha bajado mucho contra el $, y corre el rumor que Gordon Brown ha dimitido... seguiremos informando...

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Jun 2009)

http://www.thomson-webcast.net/de/dispatching/?ecb_090604_stream_video


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 Jun 2009)

voy a quitarle el stop al largo hasta las 14 40 por que preveo bandazos....que dios me ayude
amos arribaaaaaaaaaa! darle fuerte!


----------



## carvil (4 Jun 2009)

Buenos mediodias 


el Dólar estaba pullbackeando a 140 euros

Salu2


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Jun 2009)

Apuestas sobre lo primero que va a decir Trichet:

-Hello, everybody

-We are going to die, three times.


----------



## bullish consensus (4 Jun 2009)

veras que pronto vamos parriba


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 Jun 2009)

el bce y el banco de inglaterra mantienen los tipos
EE.UU.: Productividad, Costes laborales y Empleo

04/06/2009 - 14:30 - MADRID, 04 JUN. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Productividad no agrícola del primer trimestre en EE.UU. Dato: 1.6% t/t. Dato anterior: 0.8% t/t. Previsión: 1.2% t/t.

Costes laborales unitarios del primer trimestre en EE.UU. Dato: 3.0% t/t. Dato anterior: 3.3% t/t. Previsión: 2.9% t/t.

Peticiones iniciales de desempleo en EE.UU. Dato: 621.000. Dato anterior: 623.000. Dato anterior revisado: 625.000. Previsión: 620.000. 

Reclamos continuos de desempleo en EE.UU. Dato: 6.735.000. Dato anterior: 6.788.000. Dato anterior revisado: 6.750.000. Previsión: 6.855.000.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Jun 2009)

Inflacción contralada a medio plazo, (no te jode).

Todo se arreglará a mediados de 2010...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Jun 2009)

Niveles de inflación según habían previsto en el medio y largo plazo...


----------



## Caída a Plomo (4 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *Quiero guano... y lo quiero ahora...*
> 
> Mecago en las BBVA... ya se las donaré a mis hijos... :
> 
> Saludos



Todos queremos guano, no hay que desesperar. Todo llega, todo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Jun 2009)

Ahora, ahora, los 60.000 millones en bonos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Jun 2009)

Las compras de bonos empiezan en julio de este año hasta julio del 2010.

¿Se supone que hasta julio de 2010 no se compran más?

Eso fortalece el Euro, ¿no?.

Pues ale, bolsa alcista.

Tipos de interés "en niveles apropiados", no cambia "ni una palabra de lo que acaba de decir", "no comenta nada nuevo sobre los 60.000"...

Ni frío ni calor.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 Jun 2009)

dios me estoy comiendo las uñas hasta lo vivo...jajajajaja....no valgo para esto
pues otro mini en 9460 y vuelta al stop en 9410 esta vez 
y me voy a comeeeeeeeer
el oro traspasa la resistencia de los 970 con ganas


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero si los mínimos del día son 9462... :
> 
> Por cierto Mulder, mantienes los cortos en Grifols en 12.70€?
> 
> Saludos...



Si, aun las tengo y me llevan por la calle de la amargura ¿porque lo preguntabas?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Jun 2009)

La gordita pregunta más sobre el programa de compra de bonos.

Toréala Trichete, que te quiere liar.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Jun 2009)

Not quantitative easing, repetido 3 ó 4 veces.

Bueno para las bolsas.


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

Fuera de ACX a 13.16, entre corto ayer a 13.22 pero no veo que quieran bajar, así que hago plusvalías buitre-carroñeras y lanzo el sedal a por otra.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Jun 2009)

Qué descojone con las preguntas de los bonos.

Le pregunta si es posible ampliarlo.

Cristal clear "60.000 y punto, no comento más", "no quiero crear EXPECTATIVAS".

Cuánto sabes, Trichete.

Ja, ja, que se pica el tío con lo de los bonos.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (4 Jun 2009)

fuera del largo de popular, mira que esta mañana por poco gano algo pero no ha podido ser


entre en 0,54 yme salgo en 0,54 (eran unos warrants)


me he gastado 20 euros en comisiones


panda de ratas asquerosas


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> BlackHoleSun y yo por lo menos nos pusimos largos ayer, colgué un gráfico y todo...
> 
> Por cierto, el Euro ha bajado mucho contra el $, y corre el rumor que Gordon Brown ha dimitido... seguiremos informando...
> 
> Saludos...



yo ya me he salido


estoy buscando alguna otra


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 Jun 2009)

como echo de menos la volatilidad...no lo sabeis bien


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (4 Jun 2009)

como veis bankinter para ponerse corto



se han cruzado las medias de 14 y 40


alguna noticia relevante?


alguien me acompaña???


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 Jun 2009)

yo creo que esto va a pegar un petardazo hacia arriba en breve mira el petroleo en maximos el euro ha escalado y va a entrar en terreno positivo...las bolsas van retrasadas pero ya tiraran...o eso espero


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> yo creo que esto va a pegar un petardazo hacia arriba en breve mira el petroleo en maximos el euro ha escalado y va a entrar en terreno positivo...las bolsas van retrasadas pero ya tiraran...o eso espero



Yo tengo dos señales en mis sistemas para largos, algo difusas, pero señales, si el Stoxx pasa los 2500 arriba claramente hoy acabaremos en verde.


----------



## chameleon (4 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> como echo de menos la volatilidad...no lo sabeis bien



cuanta menos volatilidad más apalancamiento


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2009)

Lo cojonudo de la bolsa, es que pase lo que pase, en cualquier momento, es que la mitad se forra, la mitad se arruina, y todos estaban seguros de lo que iba a pasar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, aun las tengo y me llevan por la calle de la amargura ¿porque lo preguntabas?



Porque estoy largo en Grifols, y sigo tus comentarios. Me extrañó que entrases corto... :

Saludos...

PD: Blackholesun creo que cuando veas al popular mañana o el lunes te arrepentiras...
PD2: Yo ahora mismo no aconsejaría a nadie ponerse corto, el S&P se va a por los 950, y como los pase veras que risa en la bolsa...


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD2: Yo ahora mismo no aconsejaría a nadie ponerse corto, el S&P se va a por los 950, y como los pase veras que risa en la bolsa...



Comprar en la ruptura de 946 con objetivo en 956, S/L en 940 – Vender en la ruptura de 923 con objetivo en 915, S/L en 928

Leído por ahí y me resultó interesante.
Un saludo


----------



## chameleon (4 Jun 2009)

el esepe tiene que cerrar el gap del 01/06, atraviesa hasta 920 y lo demás abajo claro


----------



## carloszorro (4 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Lo cojonudo de la bolsa, es que pase lo que pase, en cualquier momento, es que la mitad se forra, la mitad se arruina, y todos estaban seguros de lo que iba a pasar.



la bolsa es un oficio muy dificil, y como en todos los oficios difíciles ganan dinero los que saben el oficio


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Porque estoy largo en Grifols, y sigo tus comentarios. Me extrañó que entrases corto... :
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



Yo la situación a corto, estoy neutral.

Pero por favor que alguien confirme que los volumenes hoy en IBEX son de risa. a 2 horas para el cierre no llegan a 110 millones.


----------



## Kujire (4 Jun 2009)

Dia Bueno,

caro mucho mi no interesar

tú otra gili buscar

2S


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Jun 2009)

ojo que nos vamos!!

Defcon 1


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 Jun 2009)

me cago en mi generacion!,vaya leche me acaban de pegar


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Porque estoy largo en Grifols, y sigo tus comentarios. Me extrañó que entrases corto... :



Pues lo miro y lo remiro y sigo viendo cortos en GRF, aunque parece ser que no tocan ahora, de todas formas mientras no salte el stop voy a seguir con ellos.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Jun 2009)

Si la proyección se cumple son 250 puntos abajo en Ibex


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 Jun 2009)

a mi me acaban de echar con -95 points....ya se puede ir el indice a donde le de la gana....
P.D :welcome again mister buffete


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

Entro largo en Criteria... 3,08€

Saludos...


----------



## Gamu (4 Jun 2009)

que viene el guanoooo


----------



## Speculo (4 Jun 2009)

Vendí mis AMZN en 86,00 . No hice caso a Kujire y compré, pero ahora sí que la hago caso con lo de los 86,00 . Unos dólares para el bolsillo y la espero en 78-79, que me ha gustado la librería esta 

(Ahora sí que estoy en liquidez 100%)


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Jun 2009)

Como comience la sangría antes de la semana que viene,le meto una hostia al Berni y al Trinchete que les tienen que escayolar hasta la sangre.

Buenas tardes, quiero sangría(es veranito casi).


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Entro largo en Criteria... 3,08€
> 
> Saludos...



Me too, en 3.10€


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Como comience la sangría antes de la semana que viene,le meto una hostia al Berni y al Trinchete que les tienen que escayolar hasta la sangre.
> 
> Buenas tardes, quiero sangría(es veranito casi).



Hombre! cuanto tiempo sin leer aquello de 'quiero sangre'.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Jun 2009)

Volverá a dar un cabezazo contra los 9440 y luego creo que a paladear la zona 9200

No disparéis hasta que no les veais el blanco de los ojos.La disciplina de fuego es importante.


----------



## Catacrack (4 Jun 2009)

Menudo inicio de Junio en 3 dias me cargue todos los beneficios de Mayo. Tengo que hacer justo lo contrario de lo que pienso y asi seguro que me forro.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hombre! cuanto tiempo sin leer aquello de 'quiero sangre'.




Instinto animal (de buitre).Disfrutando mis hobbies y estudiando.

Aun así hay probabilidades de ver los 10000 antes del guano.

V bajo triángulo suele romper por arriba, para barrer,aunque es una figura más propia del intradía

Saludos


----------



## Speculo (4 Jun 2009)

Sigo esperando al POP, pero no llega, no le están pegando con fuerza y se resiste


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 Jun 2009)

no me rindo...largo en 9400 con dos minis
hoy es de esos dias que me pongo cabezon ya veras que estacazo me van a pegar


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (4 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Sigo esperando al POP, pero no llega, no le están pegando con fuerza y se resiste



ma salía tiempo


menos mall


----------



## Speculo (4 Jun 2009)

USA en terreno de nadie y nosotros cayendo. Las ratas abandonan el barco y, como era de esperar, las españolas primero.
Y si se nota, que se note.


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

El Stoxx ha hecho mínimo un punto por encima del 2474 que predije. Yo creo que hoy acabaremos en verde la cuestión es si lo haremos antes de que termine la sesión europea, aunque yo también creo que sí.


----------



## Kujire (4 Jun 2009)

me lo estoy pasando pipa .... maximos decrecientes, rotura de tendencia diaria .... las ratas abandonando el barco.... sólo les queda la fé

*SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL*​

....y pararán el dolor


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx ha hecho mínimo un punto por encima del 2474 que predije. Yo creo que hoy acabaremos en verde la cuestión es si lo haremos antes de que termine la sesión europea, aunque yo también creo que sí.



Le estaba escribiendo un post felicitándole por su atino... Enhorabuena, tiene el Stoxx controlado... 

Saludos...

PD: Qué objetivo tiene para CRI? Yo le he puesto 3.14 para venderlas hoy, pero supongo que será mañana...


----------



## carvil (4 Jun 2009)

En cuanto rompamos la resistencia en 933 el objetivo es 944 en los futuros

Salu2

P.D buenas tardes


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Le estaba escribiendo un post felicitándole por su atino... Enhorabuena, tiene el Stoxx controlado...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Qué objetivo tiene para CRI? Yo le he puesto 3.14 para venderlas hoy, pero supongo que será mañana...



CRI la tengo alcista para esta semana y todo este mes, así que voy a aguantarla bastante, mi sistema daba señal para entrar mañana pero viendo como caia esto me he decidido a entrar ahora.

Los objetivos serían: 3.24-3.48-3.92

Al primero si espero que lleguemos, al menos.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (4 Jun 2009)

corto en bankinter


que dios me coja confesaoooooo


----------



## chameleon (4 Jun 2009)

solaria me tienta
bajço ayer con mucho volumen, y hoy está sin volumen y casi en el mínimo de ayer, sólo se han intercambiado papel

ahora 2,27, tiene soportillo en 2,23 más o menos (antes fue resistencia), a ver si baja un poco más


----------



## donpepito (4 Jun 2009)

Hola,

He estado un par de días sin poder seguir el mercado...

Nuestro IBEX cerrará en verde.


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> He estado un par de días sin poder seguir el mercado...
> 
> Nuestro IBEX cerrará en verde.



Se te echaba de menos!


----------



## donpepito (4 Jun 2009)

Ha sido por causa mayor... fallecimiento de un familiar. :-(


----------



## Starkiller (4 Jun 2009)

Veo verde... la renta fija se ha tomado de forma ambibalente el anuncio de Trichet. Vamos, que se esperaban algo mejor y ha sabido a poco.

La renta fija no se recupera apenas, el EURUSD empieza a recuperar lo poco perdido por expectativas frente al anuncio Trichetil, y eso hará que la bolsa vaya p'arriba.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> He estado un par de días sin poder seguir el mercado...
> 
> *Nuestro IBEX cerrará en verde.*



Dinos algo que no sepamos... 

PD: Siento lo del familiar...


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

LCASC ¿has visto el batacazo que se ha pegado Grifols mientras el resto subía?


----------



## donpepito (4 Jun 2009)

Pues que sigo con mis ANPI, ayer tocaron 2.2xUSD, GAS NATURAL, he comprado 3000acs a 12,15€ para promediar.

No he vendido nada de mi cartera.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> LCASC ¿has visto el batacazo que se ha pegado Grifols mientras el resto subía?



Sí... dicen que es anticíclica, no? :o

Si donpepito no vende, el rebote no ha acabado... DPHF es mano fuerte!!!!

Saludos...

PD: Nuestras criterias viento en popa...


----------



## Gamu (4 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pues que sigo con mis ANPI, ayer tocaron 2.2xUSD, GAS NATURAL, he comprado 3000acs a 12,15€ para promediar.
> 
> No he vendido nada de mi cartera.



me tienta gas natural, pero yo la espero en 11,81. Veremos...


----------



## aksarben (4 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ha sido por causa mayor... fallecimiento de un familiar. :-(



Mis condolencias .


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ha sido por causa mayor... fallecimiento de un familiar. :-(



Mi más sentido pésame a usted y a su familia...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Jun 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Veo verde... la renta fija se ha tomado de forma ambibalente el anuncio de Trichet. Vamos, que se esperaban algo mejor y ha sabido a poco.
> 
> La renta fija no se recupera apenas, el EURUSD empieza a recuperar lo poco perdido por expectativas frente al anuncio Trichetil, y eso hará que la bolsa vaya p'arriba.



Trichet ha estado insondable e impenetrable, le acosaban con lo de los bonos y no ha cedido ni un milímetro, no ha hecho concesiones a la galería, no ha querido crear ninguna expectativa de ningún tipo.

Es decir, no quiere debilitar el Euro y hacer caer las bolsas por nada del mundo, hará lo necesario para sanear el sistema financiero (lo más rápido posible) y punto.

Creo que toca bolsa alcista para rato, tienen al enfermo estabilizado y así quieren que siga.

Lo que no quita para que haya caídas y subidas técnicas.

Salvo algún dato catastrófico de la economía europea que haga aparecer expectativas de que Trichet tenga que hacer algo creo que dólar débil (bolsas alcistas) hasta la próxima reunión del BCE por lo menos.

Salvo que Bernanke dijera o hiciera algo, que no creo porque Trichet también ha hablado de lo mismo que Bernanke, de que hay que consolidar fiscalmente después de sanear el sistema financiera (para mí que esto tenían apalabrado decirlo los dos).


----------



## bullish consensus (4 Jun 2009)

epa epa arriba arriba


----------



## Speculo (4 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ha sido por causa mayor... fallecimiento de un familiar. :-(



Lo siento mucho. 
Y bienvenido.


----------



## donpepito (4 Jun 2009)

Gas NATURAL, hasta hace poco, era + rentable comprar UNF, siempre que la inversión vaya a largo plazo.. cobrar el div UNF y esperar al canje en SEP.

11,50 a 12,00 es un buen precio de entrada en GAS.

La otra vez, las vendí en 12,00€ desde 11,50€ creo recordar,,,, y han tocado 13,5x hace unos días.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ha sido por causa mayor... fallecimiento de un familiar. :-(



Lo siento donpepito.
Te envío todo mi apoyo (aunque sea virtual) en estos duros momentos.


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Gas NATURAL, hasta hace poco, era + rentable comprar UNF, siempre que la inversión vaya a largo plazo.. cobrar el div UNF y esperar al canje en SEP.
> 
> 11,50 a 12,00 es un buen precio de entrada en GAS.
> 
> La otra vez, las vendí en 12,00€ desde 11,50€ creo recordar,,,, y han tocado 13,5x hace unos días.



Ya te avisé el otro día de que no era el momento adecuado para entrar en GAS, pero bueno, cada cual tiene su sistema.

Te acompaño en el sentimiento por lo de tu familiar, pero los que nos quedamos en este barrio tenemos que seguir luchando.


----------



## Kujire (4 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ha sido por causa mayor... fallecimiento de un familiar. :-(



un fuerte abrazo DP  te echamos de menos


----------



## carvil (4 Jun 2009)

Mi pésame Don Pepito


----------



## Mckensy (4 Jun 2009)

Toma bajonazo de Grifols. Si lo de ser un valor defensivo tiene sus cosas. Dónde le tienes puesto el stop Mulder?? yo lo tengo a 13.41


----------



## donpepito (4 Jun 2009)

Grifols... lo comenté hace unos días... que era para cortos. XD


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

Mckensy dijo:


> Toma bajonazo de Grifols. Si lo de ser un valor defensivo tiene sus cosas. Dónde le tienes puesto el stop Mulder?? yo lo tengo a 13.41



Yo a 13.70, entré a 12.70 y suelo poner un punto, al menos en valores con precios normales.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Jun 2009)

Lo lamento DP, ánimo.

Ya me extrañaba a mí no ver aparecer el Tie-Fighter durante tanto tiempo.


----------



## carvil (4 Jun 2009)

*La Reserva Federal, dentro de su multimillonario programa de compra de deuda pública, ha adquirido hoy otros 7.490 millones de dólares en bonos estadounidenses, en este caso, con vencimiento entre 2011 y 2012. La operación se produce en el mismo día en el que el Banco de Inglaterra mantenía su programa de compra de deuda por 125.000 millones de libras, y en el que el BCE daba más detalles sobre sus planes de adquisición de cédulas hipotecarias, por 60.000 millones de euros.*


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

Diossss... sólo hago que mirar el botoncito de mandar a cagar las bbvas... :


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

Qué cabrones... dejan el asalto al 940 del S&P y al 2500 del Stoxx con el mercado europeo cerrado... 

Mañana, gap al alza o a la baja, al alza o a la baja, tic, tac, tic, tac...

Saludos...


----------



## carvil (4 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Diossss... sólo hago que mirar el botoncito de mandar a cagar las bbvas... :
> 
> 
> Saludos



Take it easy 

Y si no han subido más ha sido culpa de su amigo el Botas que siempre esta tocando las...... 

Salu2

P.D Yo mantengo la posición abierta


----------



## Speculo (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué cabrones... dejan el asalto al 940 del S&P y al 2500 del Stoxx con el mercado europeo cerrado...
> 
> Mañana, gap al alza o a la baja, al alza o a la baja, tic, tac, tic, tac...
> 
> Saludos...



Mañana gap...o . Abrimos planos.


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

Nos han tenido media mañana y media tarde enganchados en un lateral de rango grande. Creo que mañana no habrá gap ni al alza ni a la baja, aunque espero que ya empecemos a subir.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

Vendidas las Criterias 3,08€ -> 3,16€... pelotazo del día... 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vendidas las Criterias 3,08€ -> 3,16€... pelotazo del día...
> 
> Saludos...



Enhorabuena y me alegro de haber participado yo también del pelotazo, aunque he cometido un error al calcular los objetivos antes y quedan ligeramente por abajo:

3.22->3.46->3.89

Yo me saldré, probablemente, en el primer objetivo.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Jun 2009)

Ha cerrado en rojo

Estamos en manos de los useros.Mañana más.De momento sigue vigente el Ibex9200´pero yo contaba con que DJI llegara a 9060 antes del desplome

Por favor,tú que estás en lo más alto,y que todo lo puedes,retrasa el guano hasta el lunes o martes.
APIÁDATE DE MÍ, SUPERMÁN!!

Como me pierda el baile...


----------



## Claca (4 Jun 2009)

Vaya día más aburrido, como lían al personal. He hecho bien en irme a la playa y pasar de todo.

Lamento leer lo del familiar, don pepito. Ánimo y a por todas.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Jun 2009)

Kujire
¿Ha salido algún dato de ventas minoristas,o de alguna cadena de grandes superficies,algo flojete en usa?

Gracias.


Don pepito,mis condolencias.Ánimo.


----------



## Kujire (4 Jun 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Kujire
> ¿Ha salido algún dato de ventas minoristas,o de alguna cadena de grandes superficies,algo flojete en usa?
> 
> Gracias.
> ...



no se lo he dicho pero voy corta desde 2500..... sssshhhhhh no se lo diga a nadie

--------
Mi sistema me dice que cuando baja el petróleo, mejora el desempleo, baja el dolar, suben los bonos, obama se va del país y el Tito BEN no habla ..... la cosa se pone roja ... y si a eso le añadimos que las ventas en las tiendas bajan ....
Aki hay Tomate!!!​---------

PD: No sé quién dijo esto de.... regla num. 1 "No ir contra tendencia"


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> PD: No sé quién dijo esto de.... regla num. 1 "No ir contra tendencia"



Lo bueno del día de hoy era adivinar contra que tendencia no ponerse en contra


----------



## Gamu (4 Jun 2009)

mis condolencias don pepito.


----------



## Speculo (4 Jun 2009)

Yo lo único que puedo decir del día de hoy es que, por primera vez en mucho tiempo, ya hay bastantes valores directrices que han roto a la baja la tendencia alcista que empezó a primeros de marzo. Muchos de esos valores también se han terminado de girar a la baja en los indicadores que sigo. Está todo muy agotado.

El único problema que veo, es que hay que dejar un pequeño filtro de otro día más, pues ya pasó lo mismo, aunque con menos intensidad, a mediados de mayo y luego se giró todo al alza al día siguiente.

Así que lo recomendable es mantener la calma y esperar. No se va a ganar nada por estar los primeros en la cola y se puede perder bastante. Mañana día clave. Si los indicadores se giran, volveremos a subir. Si confirman, bajaremos en un porcentaje ya superior a lo vivido hasta ahora y será el momento de entrar vendidos con mucha munición.

Veremos a ver cómo cierran los gansos estos...


----------



## Starkiller (4 Jun 2009)

Yo creo que ese amago de bajada se ha debido a las expectativas por el BCE. Al no cumplirse, se ha vuelto todo muy confuso... pero WS ya esta en verde.

No creo que esto sea el cambio de tendencia; como mucho una corrección de un par de días (que ya toca, carape).

Me sumo a las condolencias por la pérdida que ha sufrido Don Pepito.


----------



## Kujire (4 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo bueno del día de hoy era adivinar contra que tendencia no ponerse en contra



Efectivamente, aunque ya sabe que me gusta chincharles un poco cuando los veo muy alcistas (lo hago de buena fé, para que revisen y se lo piensen) dado que con la incertidumbre que tenemos todo es posible ... hasta llevarme algunos dólares

Ed: Coincido con Speculo, el patrón de comportamiento del final de sesión de ayer y la apertura europea siguen el esquema de la semana pasada, esta vez sin embargo no tuvieron la ayuda de los otros factores que nos catapultaron por encima de 940. Esto es clave, y mañana viernes sería el espacio ideal para repetir jugada por eso "alomojó" han decidido no tirar todas las balas hoy. Lo tienen a tiro de piedra y me supongo que en un tiro de gracia cuando haya menos volúmen y con el árbitro pitando el final nos la meten de 3 y se llevan el cuarto. Les repito, LO TENGO TODO GRABADO, hoy lo han intentado ...lo volverán a intentar. ....tengo miedo....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> no se lo he dicho pero voy corta desde 2500..... sssshhhhhh no se lo diga a nadie
> 
> --------
> Mi sistema me dice que cuando baja el petróleo, mejora el desempleo, baja el dolar, suben los bonos, obama se va del país y el Tito BEN no habla ..... la cosa se pone roja ... y si a eso le añadimos que las ventas en las tiendas bajan ....
> ...



Lo único que me hace dudar de este movimiento alcista, es verla a usted corta... 

Saludos...

PD: S&P está en 937,8, tendría que bajar hoy de 907 para cambiarme de chaqueta... así que creo que mañana seguiré alcista...


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo único que me hace dudar de este movimiento alcista, es verla a usted corta...
> 
> Saludos...




Estoy dudando entre poner la orden de venta de las BBVAs a 8,88€... o a mercado para mañana a primera hora... 


De 21:30 a 22:00 se resolverán mis dudas... :



Saludos


----------



## Sleepwalk (4 Jun 2009)

Don Pepito, te acompaño en el sentimiento y te doy mi más sentido pésame.
Me extrañaba no leerte por la mañana porque con la pantalla minimizada en el despacho os sigo y realmente (para un profano como yo) pareces entender de esto.
Saludos y ánimo.


----------



## chameleon (4 Jun 2009)

que curioso, le han añadido un decimal en renta4 a los valores europeos

pronto nos pondran dos decimales mas. esos chicharrillos 

DP animo


----------



## Kujire (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo único que me hace dudar de este movimiento alcista, es verla a usted corta...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: S&P está en 937,8, tendría que bajar hoy de 907 para cambiarme de chaqueta... así que creo que mañana seguiré alcista...



eso es bueno ... ya sabe que me gusta chincharles (lo hago de buena fé, para que revisen sus datos y se reafirmen ... o no) cuando los veo alcistas/bajistas y "las cosas no están claras" (o eso creo claro) ... pero veo que sus razonamientos son coherentes y al mismo tiempo desafiantes de los mios, y es más fuerte que yo... he de llevarlos al límite, aún a riesgo de que pierda algo por llevar mi método al límite. Creo que lo importante es saber por qué erramos ... más allá de una operación lo importante es el éxito continuo. Por cierto he cerrado posición, la plata ya está en la cuenta


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> eso es bueno ... ya sabe que me gusta chincharles (lo hago de buena fé, para que revisen sus datos y se reafirmen ... o no) cuando los veo alcistas/bajistas y "las cosas no están claras" (o eso creo claro) ... pero veo que sus razonamientos son coherentes y al mismo tiempo desafiantes de los mios, y es más fuerte que yo... he de llevarlos al límite, aún a riesgo de que pierda algo por llevar mi método al límite. Creo que lo importante es saber por qué erramos ... más allá de una operación lo importante es el éxito continuo. Por cierto he cerrado posición, la plata ya está en la cuenta



Como ya le dije ayer a un forero yo creo lo suficiente en mi sistema como para dormir tranquilo, creo en el incluso inconscientemente. Tengo razones de sobra y poderosas para pensar que aun falta un latigazo al alza y no se me caen los anillos por quedarme largo con el mercado cerrado, sufro más cuando estoy corto en las mismas circunstancias, como ayer.

Aunque tengo claro el timing, no cierro posiciones precipitadamente ni las abro si no veo la dirección del mercado clara, ahora mismo sigo pensando en alcista fuerte, lo de ayer y hoy han sido correcciones menores.


----------



## donpepito (4 Jun 2009)

Es curioso lo bien que está respondiendo CBST, es un valor muy fuerte, apenas sufre una caída, recupera rapidamente.

En cartera DP HF.


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ahora mismo *sigo pensando en alcista fuerte*, lo de ayer y hoy han sido correcciones menores.




Pues yo pienso que nos vamos al guano... :o



como siempre... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (4 Jun 2009)

GD - General Dynamics Corporation - Google Finance


Puede subir a corto plazo... acaba de comprar AXYS


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues yo pienso que nos vamos al guano... :o
> 
> como siempre...



Pues aun no hemos perforado ningún mínimo de los 5 últimos días anteriores, es decir, esta semana sigue siendo alcista.


----------



## donpepito (4 Jun 2009)

MADRID --Criteria CaixaCorp SA (CRI.MC), rama de inversión de la caja de ahorros española La Caixa, anunció el jueves que ha aumentado su participación en el austriaco Erste Group Bank AG (EBS.V) al 5,1% desde el 4,9%, y dijo que ambas entidades han acordado convertirse en socios preferentes. 

En un comunicado remitido a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores, Criteria señaló que el acuerdo dará a ambos grupos acceso a los clientes del otro en sus respectivos mercados nacionales. 

Con el acuerdo, Criteria pone un pie en los siete países de Europa del Este donde Erste Group está presente, incluidos República Checa, Hungría y Rumanía, y tendrá derechos preferentes para participar en futuras iniciativas comerciales en las que Erste necesite un co-inversor. 

Criteria dijo además que el acuerdo le permite aumentar su participación en Erste Group al 10% sin restricciones, y llegar a un 20% si logra la aprobación de la Fundación ERSTE. 

Si Criteria quisiera vender su participación en el banco austriaco, la Fundación ERSTE tendría un derecho preferente de recompra de las acciones, añadió Criteria. 

La Caixa utiliza a Criteria como su vehículo de expansión internacional. Además de la inversión en Erste Group, también es propietaria de participaciones en el mexicano Grupo Financiero Inbursa (GFINBUR.MX) y en el hongkonés Bank of East Asia Ltd (0023.HK). 

Criteria es propiedad al 80% de La Caixa. Con más de 5.000 sucursales, la caja barcelonesa opera la mayor red de banca minorista de España y tiene una cuota en el mercado español del 10%.


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues aun no hemos perforado ningún mínimo de los 5 últimos días anteriores, es decir, esta semana sigue siendo alcista.




Es un sentimiento que no puedo controlar sabe usted... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

Traspasamos el 940... cuidado...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Criteria es propiedad al 80% de La Caixa. *Con más de 5.000 sucursales*, la caja barcelonesa opera la mayor red de banca minorista de España y tiene una cuota en el mercado español del 10%.



Y digo yo...


¿Cuántas sucursales le quedarán en 2013...? :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (4 Jun 2009)

*GAS NATURAL, el fondo de capital riesgo DP HF, reafirma...*

La agencia de calificación crediticia Fitch reafirmó hoy los 'rating' de Gas Natural a largo plazo ('A-', calidad buena) y a corto plazo ('F2', nota media dentro del grado de inversión), después de apreciar que la adquisición de Unión Fenosa ha tenido un impacto menor al previsto.

La agencia, que ha retirado además la perspectiva negativa sobre estos 'rating', ha mantenido la calificación crediticia de Unión Fenosa, que se sitúa en las mismas notas que la de Gas Natural y que, en el largo plazo, seguirá sometida a vigilancia.


Fitch dice haber adoptado esta decisión después de que la "exitosa" ampliación de capital por 3.500 millones de Gas Natural, el menor precio de adquisición de Fenosa (15.600 millones frente a los 16.800 millones previstos) y las desinversiones acometidas en Cepsa y Enagás por 597 millones hayan tenido como resultado un impacto sobre la fortaleza credicitica de la gasista menor al previsto.


La agencia indica además que la nueva estructura de la gasista presidida por Salvador Gabarró le permitirá sacar mayor provecho de negocios que darán estabilidad al grupo, como la distribución de gas y electricidad, la generación eléctrica eficiente y la gestión de contratos de gas.


El director de Energía de Fitch para la región de Europa, Oriente Próximo y África, *Josef Pospisil*, mostró su confianza en que, a pesar del entorno de dificultad, el apalancamiento de Gas Natural en 2009 y 2010 sea "menor de los esperado inicialmente".


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Traspasamos el 940... cuidado...
> 
> Saludos...




Cuidado deberá tener usted como esas BBVAs no me generen jugosas plusvalias...

se que pub frecuenta... :



Saludos


----------



## Caída a Plomo (4 Jun 2009)

Mi pésame don pepito, hace poco he pasado también por ello pero hay que seguir. Ánimo.


----------



## donpepito (4 Jun 2009)

MADRID --La inmobiliaria española Realia Business SA (RLIA.MC) acudirá a la ampliación de capital de su filial francesa, pero continúa buscando un socio que entre en la compañía gala para poder seguir beneficiándose del ventajoso régimen fiscal de Francia. 

SIIC de Paris (IMMP.FR), de la que Realia controla un 82,35%, anunció el miércoles a última hora una ampliación de capital por EUR143,3 millones, a la que Realia acudirá para compensar un crédito de EUR118 millones concedido a su filial en 2007. 

Realia indicó que, en principio, acudirá con el 100% de su participación. Sin embargo, incluyó la posibilidad de ceder un 25% de sus derechos preferentes de suscripción, lo que le permitiría reducir su participación en la compañía hasta alrededor del 76%. 

Un portavoz de Realia dijo el jueves que la inmobiliaria continúa trabajando para reducir su participación en la filial por debajo del 60% antes de 2010. En el caso de no lograrlo, perdería beneficios fiscales. 

"Hemos mirado varias operaciones. La idea es venderlo en uno o dos paquetes", señaló el portavoz, que no descartó ventas de paquetes más pequeños. 

La ampliación de capital de SIIC de Paris se hará a un precio por acción de EUR171,24, con el derecho preferente de adquirir tres acciones nuevas por cada siete antiguas. El período de suscripción será del 8 al 18 de junio. 

El portavoz de Realia indicó que el objetivo de la ampliación es reducir la deuda y 
mejorar los recursos propios de la filial francesa. 

Página web: REALIA ::


----------



## Caída a Plomo (4 Jun 2009)

Me voy a dar un rulo por la Feria del Libro, ¿algún buen libro para que me enseñe cómo hacer para dirigir las cotizaciones de los valores de la bolsa al.... guano :

Vamos, que me enseñe cómo ponerme corto para cuando llege el momento empujar hacia abajo con todas mis fuerzas


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Me voy a dar un rulo por la Feria del Libro, ¿algún buen libro para que me enseñe cómo hacer para dirigir las cotizaciones de los valores de la bolsa al.... guano :
> 
> Vamos, que me enseñe cómo ponerme corto para cuando llege el momento empujar hacia abajo con todas mis fuerzas




*"Las estrategias del leoncio tonuel al alcance de una gacela como usted"*


200€ la unidad... mándame un mp, el pago será por transferencia...




Saludos


----------



## javso (4 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ha sido por causa mayor... fallecimiento de un familiar. :-(



Vaya, lo siento mucho. Ánimo


----------



## donpepito (4 Jun 2009)

Kujire... esta nueva maniobra de G.E. no tiene mucho sentido, penalización y parte de la entrega a cuenta, perdidas?

Si el barco, cuesta 118M.... solo?

DryShips Trading Lower After Ship Cancellation - Comtex SmarTrend Alert


----------



## Kujire (4 Jun 2009)

DP, ... más de piratas, échale un ojo ... les acaban de robar el tesoro

OMEX - Odyssey Marine Exploration, Inc. - Google Finance

GE la ha hecho buena, la gente está muy cabreada  

Mucho ámino y un fuerte abrazo!


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Jun 2009)

Dji pone carita de cansancio.

Ha hecho un canal convergente y puede recortar mucho.


----------



## donpepito (4 Jun 2009)

Gracias por tu "support"

Parece que DRYSHIP, va a buscar su botton ... 6.xxUSD.

Voy a echarle un vistazo a los cazatesoros de galeones hispanicos.

Saludos,
DP


----------



## Kujire (4 Jun 2009)

Eso parece Wbuffete, al ppio como que casi me sorprende porque atacó con fuerza 2495, que ya lo hemos visto estos días, en el momento necesario le dan el empujón, pero sin la EPO que mostraban por la mañana y me temo que lo que les interesa es repartir papelón fresco, como dicen en el mercado, "te lo tengo del día nena" es increíble como baja el volúmen .... 

Por cierto, al parecer los Técnicos están alcistas y los Fundamentales están bajistas ... (Encuesta realizada entre l@s colegas de Edificio a la hora de comer)

Por Dios!!! XD Trata de arrancarlo que se nos cae ..... !!! Corta en 2500, la misma jugada que antes ... (me juego la cena con la colega que tengo aki al lado...)


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Jun 2009)

Kujire

No teneis Pagafantas para pagar las cenas?

Se ve que usa es otro mundo!!


----------



## donpepito (4 Jun 2009)

HGSI, ha subido +60% desde que la recomendé hace apenas una semana... lamentablemente no tomé posiciones de esta cot. :-(

HGSI - Human Genome Sciences - Google Finance


----------



## Kujire (4 Jun 2009)

no sé si os pasa,.... pero cuando opero corta me vuelvo un poco ........ _¿?¿?¿agresiva¿?¿?¿_ no sé ... cuando voy larga no .... ¿Doctor Tonuel esto es grave?​ ....


----------



## donpepito (4 Jun 2009)

Kujire... te va a dar un bajón cuando lo veas:

XOMA - XOMA Limited - Google Finance


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Jun 2009)

Ahora ya quedo a la espera de lo que haga la mano divina.

Hasta mañana


----------



## rosonero (4 Jun 2009)

Hola desde el trabajo

Casi que me alegro de estar trabajando de tardes y no poder seguir muy de cerca el curso de la bolsa, entre las fluctuaciones y los debates sobre si es el inicio de la bajada o la corrección que nos llevará al repunte final del rebote... seguro que acabaría haciendo algo de lo que me arrepentiría (estoy con todo comprado desde hace tres días).

Espero que Mulder siga en su linea de acierto y nos vayamos arriba unos días.

Para DP, mi pésame por la pérdida.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

Os dejo la agenda de mañana:

Viernes, 05 de junio de 2009
- Producción industrial NSA España.
05 de junio de 2009, Abril. Dato Previo: -14.0%. 09:00

- Producción industrial WDA España.
05 de junio de 2009, Abril. Dato Previo: -24,7%. 09:00

- Precios producción Reino Unido.
05 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Dato Previo: 0.6 (1.2% y/y). 10:30

- Cambio de nóminas no agrícolas EE.UU..
05 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: -550.000. Dato Previo: -539.000. 14:30

*- Tasa de paro EE.UU..
05 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: 9.2%. Dato Previo: 8.9%. 14:30
*
- Cambio de nóminas-manufactura EE.UU..
05 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: -153.000. Dato Previo: -149.000. 14:30

- Salario medio por hora intermensual EE.UU..
05 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: 0.2%. Dato Previo: 0.1%. 14:30

- Salario medio por hora interanual EE.UU..
05 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Dato Previo: 3.2%. 14:30

- Horas medio/semana EE.UU..
05 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: 33.2. Dato Previo: 33.2. 14:30

- Crédito al consumidor EE.UU..
05 de junio de 2009, Abril. Estimación: -6.000 millones $. Dato Previo: -11.000 millones $. 22:00

Saludos...

PD:Y yo a las 14:30 currando... ahhhh!!!!!!! 
PD2: Kujire se comenta algo entre bastidores de como puede salir... ?


----------



## donpepito (4 Jun 2009)

Otra con posibilidades:

DYAX - Dyax Corp. - Google Finance


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> no sé si os pasa,.... pero cuando opero corta me vuelvo un poco ........ _¿?¿?¿agresiva¿?¿?¿_ no sé ... cuando voy larga no .... ¿Doctor Tonuel esto es grave?​ ....



Si no le da por repartir mamporros a todo aquel que se le ponga por delante no... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *- Tasa de paro EE.UU..
> 05 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: 9.2%. Dato Previo: 8.9%. 14:30
> *



Mañana es el dia hamijos... :

Yo por mucho que miro al SP500 no le veo onda alcista alguna... sólo veo guano... 940-960



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (4 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... te va a dar un bajón cuando lo veas:
> 
> XOMA - XOMA Limited - Google Finance



: .... sólo me quito la pamela para darme de cabezazos contra el monitor, ...


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> : .... sólo me quito la pamela para darme de cabezazos contra el monitor, ...



Yo no se que coño hago en el ibex... :



Saludos


----------



## aksarben (4 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Otra con posibilidades:
> 
> DYAX - Dyax Corp. - Google Finance



Jo, con un EPS de -1.13, da miedo (ahora mismo roza los $1.83)...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo no se que coño hago en el ibex... :
> 
> Saludos



Tu sueles entrar corto tonuel, imaginate que te baja un 33% en un día... :

Mejor quedate en el Ibex, el Nasdaq es para manos expertas como DP y Kujire...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mejor quedate en el Ibex, el Nasdaq es para manos expertas como DP y Kujire...




Me está usted llamando gacela...!!!! :


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Jun 2009)

Uis, uis... reza para que tu compi no sea muy tragón, porque tiene toda la pinta de que la manita va a ser para arriba. Y el Viernes a vender... que los fines de semana son muy caros.

El volumen... ¿ donde se ha ido ?. No se... al menos que tengan algún As más en la manga... le queda poco al rebote, pero hay que aprovecharlo todo ^__^

DP, se te ha echado de menos... sorry men.


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Uis, uis... reza para que tu compi no sea muy tragón, porque tiene toda la pinta de que la manita va a ser para arriba. Y el Viernes a vender... que los fines de semana son muy caros.
> 
> El volumen... ¿ donde se ha ido ?. No se... al menos que tengan algún As más en la manga... le queda poco al rebote, pero hay que aprovecharlo todo ^__^
> 
> DP, se te ha echado de menos... sorry men.




Ésto de estar largo es un sufrimiento... mañana venderé las BBVAs... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (4 Jun 2009)

La tecnica ya la conocemos en esas cot... unos días antes de pegarle el "arreón" la tumban para echar a las gacelas... XOMA, llegó a tocar 0.66USD la semana pasada, compré y vendí en 0.87USD, no recuerdo exactamente la cifra.

En ANPI, están haciendo lo mismo... el lunes / martes a 1.52USD luego subiendo .... ahora pullback... yo las mantengo, tengo unos 30.000EUR al cambio.

DSCO, otra que pueden calentarla de un momento a otro.. y la reina de los RIP OFFS... HEB, QUE SIGUE SUBIENDO!!! ARGHHH!!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2009)

Volume: 160.97M Avg Vol: 348.79M


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La tecnica ya la conocemos en esas cot... unos días antes de pegarle el "arreón" la tumban para echar a las gacelas... XOMA, llegó a tocar 0.66USD la semana pasada, compré y vendí en 0.87USD, no recuerdo exactamente la cifra.



Están haciendo eso con :
GNTA 0.0102 -0.0012 (-10.53%) ¿?¿?

Uis, uis... ya me imagino al compi haciendo sitio en el estomago... jaja

2.500,50
Punkte

Kurszeit 
22:00:20


----------



## Kujire (4 Jun 2009)

voy viendo la guía?? .... no no que hasta el rabo ....ups mejor no sigo

es que tienes que ponerle alicientes a esto .... además no voy muy fuerte y no me voy a quedar abierta .... (voy a invitarla aunque gane, pero me gusta sacarle tensión al asunto ... es como caminar por un alambre tentando a la mano de Dios ... que me puede arrugar cual servilleta en un plis


----------



## donpepito (4 Jun 2009)

Otra que es roller coaster pura... es OSCI.


----------



## donpepito (4 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Están haciendo eso con :
> GNTA 0.0102 -0.0012 (-10.53%) ¿?¿?
> 
> Uis, uis... ya me imagino al compi haciendo sitio en el estomago... jaja
> ...



GNTA - Genta Incorporated - Google Finance

No me gustan las OTC, pero puedes comprar 1000,00€ para probar


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2009)

¿Alguien sabe por qué Tecnicas Reunidas ha bajado tanto hoy? Es siempre tan estable... Estoy buscando por ahí alguna noticia y no encuentro nada.

Por cierto DP, SOS se hunde en la miseria. Las sigo un poco, menudo culebrón el de los Salazar...


----------



## donpepito (4 Jun 2009)

Otra de las que he comprado el 15 mayo.. y vendido en 1.81USD.... arghhh!!!

ACAD - ACADIA Pharmaceuticals Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GNTA - Genta Incorporated - Google Finance
> 
> No me gustan las OTC, pero puedes comprar 1000,00€ para probar



Umm nah... cuando estemos cerca de los antiguos mínimos... meteré algo de pasta en 3. Meter 1000 € para olvidárlos no mola...

Que suerte tiene la jodia  2.498,50

Hasta mañana ^___^! Que descanséis


----------



## donpepito (4 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe por qué Tecnicas Reunidas ha bajado tanto hoy? Es siempre tan estable... Estoy buscando por ahí alguna noticia y no encuentro nada.
> 
> Por cierto DP, SOS se hunde en la miseria. Las sigo un poco, menudo culebrón el de los Salazar...



TEC.REU... la calientan cuando les viene bien... cualquier contrato en ciernes, etc... recueda que hará un mes y poco ... estaba a 24,xx€ 

SOS, la veo en menos de 3,00€ ... otra que se me ha escapado... es PRISA... la han estado manteniendo para echar a las gacelas impacientes... y hoy le han dado el arreón.


----------



## donpepito (4 Jun 2009)

Kujire... que está pasando aquí?

Podríamos haber generado unas pluvs desde los 0.9xUSD que compré hasta ahora....

REPITO... Esto no puede estar pasando....

HEB - Hemispherx BioPharma, Inc - Google Finance


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe por qué Tecnicas Reunidas ha bajado tanto hoy? Es siempre tan estable... Estoy buscando por ahí alguna noticia y no encuentro nada.
> 
> Por cierto DP, SOS se hunde en la miseria. Las sigo un poco, menudo culebrón el de los Salazar...



Técnicas puede ser una buena inversión a 10/20 días, y hasta aqui puedo contar.


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2009)

Bueno chavales...

Me voy a estudiar un rato... el amigo Castillo me espera... :


Por cierto...

Avisadme si viene guano..., tengo unas gacelas que empapelar... 




Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Bueno chavales...
> 
> Me voy a estudiar un rato... el amigo Castillo me espera... :
> 
> ...




Que es eso del amigo Castillo, queremos saber!.

Donde cotiza? Contínuo?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (4 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Que es eso del amigo Castillo, queremos saber!.
> 
> Donde cotiza? Contínuo?



puro fixing, debe ser un chicharro con alta volatilidad estilo el valencia fc


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo no se que coño hago en el ibex... :



Pues yo ya he empezado a operar con los europeos, ya veremos que sale, aun no me meto con los gringos porque no puedo ponerme corto y además no tengo la ventaja del apalancamiento con CFDs pero todo se andará.

Una vez empiece a irme bien con los blue chips europeos me meteré con los chicharros.

Para mañana tengo señal de largos (ahora mismo ninguna me da cortos) en estas:

ACA.PA: Summary for CREDIT AGRICOLE - Yahoo! Finance

ALU.PA: Summary for ALCATEL-LUCENT - Yahoo! Finance

MT.AS: Summary for ARCELORMITTAL REG - Yahoo! Finance

RNO.PA: Summary for RENAULT - Yahoo! Finance

Anda, si que había una para cortos, no la había visto entre tanto largo  :

BAY.DE: Summary for BAYER - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## festivaldelhumor (4 Jun 2009)

a las buenas noches....pues yo he conseguido arreglar la zapatiesta de esta mañana con los dos minis en 7400 a ver si mañana no hay sustos y los cierro con ganancias y a ver si sube el dichoso SAN con ganas y le meto en los alrededores de 7,70....seria tan bonito ...la semana que viene va a ser la buena...ya lo vereis
P.D :mis condolencias DON PEPITO y animo


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Técnicas puede ser una buena inversión a 10/20 días, y hasta aqui puedo contar.



¿Me vas a dejar así, con esta intriga?
Es que hoy ha entrado mi padre en este valor con bastante artillería, y es por tranquilizarle o por ponerle más nervioso...


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2009)

Y una cosa más, hoy el S&P ha dado señales confirmadas pero bastante disimuladas de largos, el Stoxx no le ha seguido el juego, pero me parece que lo hará mañana por la mañana porque creo que tendremos gap al alza para empezar.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Jun 2009)

tonuel: sacaras para esto? os van a freir tio!!

El Ayuntamiento de Valencia multará con 750 euros a quien tire los chicles al suelo - 20minutos.es


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Jun 2009)

Dimite un quinto ministro británico e insta a Gordon Brown a hacer lo mismo.

Aghh! Nos van a joder el Gap... mira que son malos ¿ en ? Toda la vida robando y ahora se nos ponen decentes. Ya se podrían haber esperado al Lunes los muy xxxxxxx.

Aprovecho el mensaje... que con esto de la crisis ^^!

Buenos días ^__^!

Vamos a ver que tal sale el día... la mañana esperemos que tranquila, ya a eso de las 2 y 30 comienza el meneo. De todas formas, no van a salir peor de lo esperado, han gastado muchas energías para subirlo hasta aquí para que 4 "flojos" lo tiren.

Un saludo y que tengan suerte, les va hacer falta


----------



## rosonero (5 Jun 2009)

Venga !!!!!!!! Vamos!!!!!!!!!! Es hora de levantarse !!!!!!!!! 

El ibex no camina sólo, o sí ......


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Jun 2009)

buenos dias...cierro largos con +240 points ......viva y bravo!
voy a echarme otro ratito


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Jun 2009)

Solo 2 en negativo en todo el Ibex... y a mi me toco la negra ... grr

Estoy largo en 6.09 y 6.07.

Paciencia... ya sabemos que IBE es remolona... y tarda en despertar. Pero buff jaja


----------



## Mulder (5 Jun 2009)

A los buenos dias!

Fuera de Grifols a 12.45, entrada en 12.70. Tenía objetivo más abajo, pero en vista de lo parcas que son las acciones del Ibex para llegar a ellos me he salido a mitad de camino.

El objetivo era 12.20, creo que llegará cerca.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Jun 2009)

bueno ...ya que estamos despiertos, corto en SAN a 7.68 con un tercio de todo lo que le pienso meter


----------



## Mulder (5 Jun 2009)

Entro largo en Iberia a 1.605

edito: objetivo: 1.655


----------



## Speculo (5 Jun 2009)

Buenos días ...

Meto unos cortos al SAN en 7.67 . Muy poca carga de momento.


----------



## donpepito (5 Jun 2009)

Buenos días.

GAS NATURAL, ha dado señal de cortos, pero como voy con la tendencia, las voy a mantener hasta los 13,00€

GRIFOLS, se confirma el recorte.


----------



## malospelos3 (5 Jun 2009)

*El Ibex chocará con los 9.800 puntos*

Hay más de un analista que coincide en que la resistencia está en los 9.800 puntos. Si lo supera lo hará de manera efímera para caer duramente.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Buenos días ...
> 
> Meto unos cortos al SAN en 7.67 . Muy poca carga de momento.



speculo...a que nivel volverias a meterle cortos?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (5 Jun 2009)

ayer entre corto en bankinter a última hora


según mi sistema ha entrado en tendencia bajista, pero claro tambie´n tele 5 me decia que entraba bajista y mirad como está


pero no se si aguantar, 


que miedo


estoy indeciso


esta noche hay luna llena?? es para ajustar el sistema


----------



## Speculo (5 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> speculo...a que nivel volverias a meterle cortos?



Depende de como se desarrolle el día, pero en el cierre de ayer tiene un soporte majo que roza la línea de tendencia. Si lo perfora con un filtro en, digamos, barras de treinta minutos (quince para los agobiados), puede ser buen momento para meter más carga.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> ayer entre corto en bankinter a última hora
> 
> 
> según mi sistema ha entrado en tendencia bajista, pero claro tambie´n tele 5 me decia que entraba bajista y mirad como está
> ...



yo veo bastante bien tu entrada,mirate cuanto estas dispuesto a jugarte y coloca un stop logico....vamos lo de siempre
las posibilidades de que hoy lleguemos (en algun momento)a los 9580 son elevadas ,eso tampoco quiere decir mucho...si los sobrepasamos habremos roto el lateral de estos dias (9580-9380) y entonces los que estamos cortos si podriamos empezar a tener problemas


----------



## Mulder (5 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> ayer entre corto en bankinter a última hora
> 
> 
> según mi sistema ha entrado en tendencia bajista, pero claro tambie´n tele 5 me decia que entraba bajista y mirad como está
> ...



La luna llena es el próximo domingo 

De todas formas BKT es un valor excesivamente lateral para mi gusto, suele arrancar fuerte, luego lo bajan durante la mañana y a partir de ahí lo van subiendo poco a poco o se esperan a ultima hora de la tarde para subirlo. Yo lo 'sufrí' la semana pasada.

Al dia siguiente 3/4 de lo mismo, de vez en cuando hace algo de recorrido, sobre todo si tras el mínimo de la mañana lo empiezan a subir.

Si no estás seguro de lo que haces (¿ponerse corto con tendencia alcista?) mejor salte cuando recuperes comisiones.


----------



## donpepito (5 Jun 2009)

Con el poco VOL, hay demasiados valores subiendo sin noticias importantes... ABENGOA, ACCIONA...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Jun 2009)

Ayer no se supero la barrera de los 200M de vol en el RECIBEX35, volumen que ya comento LCASC. Be careful


----------



## rosonero (5 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Entro largo en Iberia a 1.605
> 
> edito: objetivo: 1.655



Desde hace dos/tres días estoy en Iberia con un promedio de 162.7 :: sí, me precipité. La salida a 1.655 es la que he puesto cada día  . Por cierto, ahora acaba de dar un latigazo y ha tocado los 1.64. 

Mulder, ¿esperas salir hoy mismo o mañana?


----------



## Mulder (5 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Desde hace dos/tres días estoy en Iberia con un promedio de 162.7 :: sí, me precipité. La salida a 1.655 es la que he puesto cada día  . Por cierto, ahora acaba de dar un latigazo y ha tocado los 1.64.
> 
> Mulder, ¿esperas salir hoy mismo o mañana?



Pues, si me salgo hoy mejor, si no esperaré al siguiente día.


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Que es eso del amigo Castillo, queremos saber!.
> 
> Donde cotiza? Contínuo?





blackholesun dijo:


> puro fixing, debe ser un chicharro con alta volatilidad estilo el valencia fc




Cursos de Bolsa. Libros de Bolsa. Historicos de Valores. Mercado Español. Mercados Internacionales. Gesmovasa. Gestion Moderna de Valores.



Voy a decirle a Don Antonio que me invite a unas cervezas de tanto hacerle publicidad... :o




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 Jun 2009)

Una pregunta para los habituales de R4 ¿os quitan los stops que teníais puestos por la noche siempre en todos los valores donde estais?


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel: sacaras para esto? os van a freir tio!!
> 
> El Ayuntamiento de Valencia multará con 750 euros a quien tire los chicles al suelo - 20minutos.es




Ya lo intentan... pero conmigo no podrán... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> bueno ...ya que estamos despiertos, corto en SAN a 7.68 con un tercio de todo lo que le pienso meter





Speculo dijo:


> Buenos días ...
> 
> Meto unos cortos al SAN en 7.67 . Muy poca carga de momento.




Así me gusta chavales... vamos a darle al botas... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (5 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Una pregunta para los habituales de R4 ¿os quitan los stops que teníais puestos por la noche siempre en todos los valores donde estais?



que miedo...son como duendecillos que mientras duermes se llevan tus stops..que con tanto amor y delicadeza has colocado...... en interdin hacen lo mismo....me resulta incomprensible:


----------



## Riviera (5 Jun 2009)

DP animo


----------



## Speculo (5 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Una pregunta para los habituales de R4 ¿os quitan los stops que teníais puestos por la noche siempre en todos los valores donde estais?



Si les pones fecha, no. Lo que pasa es que la fecha por defecto es para el día. Fíjate bien.


----------



## donpepito (5 Jun 2009)

hummm... modificas la fecha de los stops, por ejm hasta 20 de JUNIO?

En las pocas ocasiones que los he utilizado, no me los han quitado.


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Si les pones fecha, no. Lo que pasa es que la fecha por defecto es para el día. Fíjate bien.





donpepito dijo:


> hummm... modificas la fecha de los stops, por ejm hasta 20 de JUNIO?
> 
> En las pocas ocasiones que los he utilizado, no me los han quitado.



*[modo hijodeputa on]*


Son los errores típicos del gacelerio patrio... no hay que alarmarse... 


*[modo hijodeputa off]*



Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (5 Jun 2009)

Bueno seguiré en Bankinter hasta el lunes a ver como va


al meter una warrants put, tendré que asumir perdidas si las cosas van mal


Ayer entre por el poco volumen que tenía la subida, y porque vi que las medias se cruzaban (14-40) y entraba en terreno bajista.


Pero esto está muy loco, no hay noticias


Pero a mi humilde parecer creo que la semana que viene empezaremos bajadas bastante a lo bestia, hasta ahora se ha subido sin noticias, y el petroleo está calentando a las energéticas, pero de los bancos sólo espero malas noticias, y el subidon de los últimos meses se ha realizado NO con noticias positivas sino con la ausencia de noticias negativas lo cual no significa que haya cambiado la tendencia del IBEX, y si no ha cambiado la tendencia del IBEX el máximo decreciente se acerca, y si el maximo decreciente se acerca y hay poco volumén a mi humilde entender significa bajada.


Pero tal como está la bolsa este análisis tiene el mismo sentido que mirar el horoscopo antes de entrar en el santander


----------



## donpepito (5 Jun 2009)

No recuerdo si alguien del hilo... lleva LA SEDA, actualmente suspendida de COTIZACIÓN:

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Votan a favor formulacuón de cuentas: D. Rafael Español Navarro, D. Joan Castells Trius, D. José Luís Morlanes Galindo y D. Jacint Soler Padró. Vaya fichajes ni el barça de Van Gaal.  
  
 -No Votan a favor: los restantes consejeros Caixa Capital Sociedade de Capital Risco SA, Inverland Dulce, SLU, cuyo representante físico es Carlos Gila Lorenzo, Oman Oil Holdings Spain, SLU y Liquidambar Inversiones Financieras, SL. Los máximos accionistas.  
  
 -Y para colmo; Que hasta el día de hoy la sociedad Jupiter SGPS, SA no ha aceptado formalmente el cargo de Consejero ni, por tanto, ha designado persona física que le represente.  
  
 -Jueguecitos centimeros con mucho volumen ACF MA; BIN MA; BTO MA.  
  
 Én estas condiciones, ya me direis quién coño va a suscribir los bonos, cómo se va a financiar la seda. Los consejeros, representantes de las manos fuertes, mçaximos accionistas no firman ni la formulación de cuentas.[/FONT]


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> Pero tal como está la bolsa este análisis tiene el mismo sentido que mirar el horoscopo antes de entrar en el santander



Yo voy a ponerle un stop de pérdidas al BBVA en los 8,46... que ésto huele fatal.. 


eh... queria decir que huele la mar de bien... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

¿Se busca un tal volumen...?


¿Alguien lo ha visto...? :

*
GUANO NOW...*



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (5 Jun 2009)

Ahí los tenemos, sujetando tanto al Santander que hasta se les va para arriba cuando todo baja


----------



## javso (5 Jun 2009)

Esto está de lo más aburrido hoy

¿Qué le pasa a Iberdrola? No hacen más que recomendarla por todos sitios, con la cantinela de que se ha quedado rezagada respecto a las demás y tiene que explotar (aunque yo creo que es por la secreta esperanza de que Florentino va a conseguir reunir los millones que le hacen falta para llegar al famoso 20%), pero no explota nunca. Menudo engañabobos.


----------



## Desencantado (5 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Una pregunta para los habituales de R4 ¿os quitan los stops que teníais puestos por la noche siempre en todos los valores donde estais?



Lo hacen... para que madruguéis!


----------



## Mulder (5 Jun 2009)

javso dijo:


> Esto está de lo más aburrido hoy
> 
> ¿Qué le pasa a Iberdrola? No hacen más que recomendarla por todos sitios, con la cantinela de que se ha quedado rezagada respecto a las demás y tiene que explotar (aunque yo creo que es por la secreta esperanza de que Florentino va a conseguir reunir los millones que le hacen falta para llegar al famoso 20%), pero no explota nunca. Menudo engañabobos.



Es lo que suele pasar cuando uno se fia de las recomendaciones de la prensa salmón. No sigas a otros analistas y haz los tuyos propios.

Cuanto mayor sea la escala temporal con que los hagas mejor.


----------



## Riviera (5 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ahí los tenemos, sujetando tanto al Santander que hasta se les va para arriba cuando todo baja




Que desgraciados,he vendido esta mañana a 7,68 las que compre ayer a 7,52 y me he puesto corto al mismo precio con el objetivo de sacarles 6 centimillos ¡mi gozo en un pozo!

Me temo que aun le queda subida


----------



## donpepito (5 Jun 2009)

Con ese tipo de noticias IBERDROLA, las manos fuertes aprovechan para salir del valor, soltando a buen precio.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Jun 2009)

javso dijo:


> Esto está de lo más aburrido hoy
> 
> ¿Qué le pasa a Iberdrola? No hacen más que recomendarla por todos sitios, con la cantinela de que se ha quedado rezagada respecto a las demás y tiene que explotar (aunque yo creo que es por la secreta esperanza de que Florentino va a conseguir reunir los millones que le hacen falta para llegar al famoso 20%), pero no explota nunca. Menudo engañabobos.



Dímelo a mi, que ando en 6.09-6.07 `__´ Ains... siske...


----------



## rosonero (5 Jun 2009)

¿Y que me deciis de Mapfre? Hoy está cayendo de lo lindo .
Partiendo de 2.47 ha hecho un máximo a primera hora de 2.50 y ya ha tocado los 2.40 :

pd. Tenía 2000 cochinos títulos de hace unos días comprados a 2.50 que los he soltado hoy justo a los mismos 2.50, tiene bemoles de que me tenga que alegrar de la operación más tonta de la semana. ::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Jun 2009)

Creo que estamos ante un compren ahora que mañana no podrán.


----------



## Tupper (5 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Creo que estamos ante un compren ahora que mañana no podrán.



Hmm, ¿de qué me sonará a mí ese slogan?


----------



## Mulder (5 Jun 2009)

Mis ING están disparadas hoy y ya me dan jugosas plusvalías  aunque ayer tuve que sufrir un poco con ellas.

ING.AS: Summary for ING GROEP - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## javso (5 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Con ese tipo de noticias IBERDROLA, las manos fuertes aprovechan para salir del valor, soltando a buen precio.



Qué tipo de noticias?


----------



## rosonero (5 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mis ING están disparadas hoy y ya me dan jugosas plusvalías  aunque ayer tuve que sufrir un poco con ellas.
> 
> ING.AS: Summary for ING GROEP - Yahoo! Finance



Vaya, vaya !!! tendré que seguir con más atención sus movimientos


----------



## donpepito (5 Jun 2009)

La entrada de ACS, en iberdrola, llevan desde mayo con este rumor.


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Joder... que cabrones... :

Vuelvo y me encuentro que las BBVAs han tocado los 8,47€... sólo un centimillo más de donde tengo puesto el stop... 




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Otra de ejpertos...

Deutsche Bank ve a Santander y BBVA como "ganadores de mercado"


Por cierto... esta mañana he oido a un tal *Juan Luis de inversis*, en radio interecomia exactamente, diciendo nosequé de un put a los bancos... :



Saludos


----------



## javso (5 Jun 2009)

Deutsche Bank prevé subidas superiores al 35% para Santander y BBVA

Expansin.com. Diario Expansin. Lder en informacin de mercados, economica y poltica.


----------



## Catacrack (5 Jun 2009)

javso dijo:


> Deutsche Bank prevé subidas superiores al 35% para Santander y BBVA
> 
> Expansin.com. Diario Expansin. Lder en informacin de mercados, economica y poltica.




Que dios le oiga que voy cargadito de BBVA hasta las cejas y a mas de 8.50


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Que dios le oiga que voy cargadito de BBVA hasta las cejas y a mas de 8.50




¿A cuánto...? 


Yo a 8,56... : 


Y eso que estoy seguro que a las 14:30 nos vamos a buscar los 9000... 




Saludos


----------



## Catacrack (5 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿A cuánto...?
> 
> 
> Yo a 8,56... :
> ...



Yo aun estoy pillado mas arriba y con mas del 70% de mi cartera. A lo grande!!!







Espero no tener que recoger nelsons a cascoporro.

EDITO; Lo jodido es que queria entrar en SAN y ellos sin que han subido en estos 2 dias. ;(


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo aun estoy pillado mas arriba y con mas del 70% de mi cartera. A lo grande!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por ser usted voy a quitar la orden de venta y sólo dejo el stop en los 8,46€... 


Suerte... y feliz guano... 

Edito:

Por cierto... cambie de analista y póngase corto en los bancos en vez de largo... le podria recomendar unos cuantos... 




Saludos


----------



## Catacrack (5 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Por ser usted voy a quitar la orden de venta y sólo dejo el stop en los 8,46€...
> 
> 
> Suerte... y feliz guano...
> ...




Como dijo javso:

12.:39
La firma de inversión alemana considera que los dos grandes bancos españoles son "ganadores de mercado" por la solidez de su posición respecto a la de sus competidores y a pesar de que se enfrentan a un escenario en el que persiste la reducción de la actividad bancaria, el deterioro de la calidad crediticia y las mayores provisiones para afrontar la morosidad. Deutsche Bank recomienda 'comprar' acciones de Santander y BBVA, y otorga potenciales alcistas del 35% y del 42%, respectivamente

PD: NO quiero cambiar de analista, quiero mi 40% de plusvalias YA!!! A la que tenga liquidez cargo unas cuantas mas.


----------



## Mulder (5 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿A cuánto...?
> 
> Yo a 8,56... :
> 
> Y eso que estoy seguro que a las 14:30 nos vamos a buscar los 9000...



Hoy no toca bajar hasta las 17:00.

edito: respecto del BBVA acabo de leer esto (ya que a uds. les van los fundamentales y las noticias de la prensa) 



> 12:53 BBVA
> Secretario Consejero reduce su participación en el capital
> 
> BBVA José Maladonado Ramos, secretario del consejo de la entidad, comunica la venta de 40.000 acciones del BBVA a 8,75 euros por acción.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Jun 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo aun estoy pillado mas arriba y con mas del 70% de mi cartera. A lo grande!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te están timando de lo lindo con las comisiones... Deberías perder unos minutos en buscar algo mejor porque hay mucho que ganar...

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> PD: NO quiero cambiar de analista, quiero mi 40% de plusvalias YA!!! *A la que tenga liquidez cargo unas cuantas mas*.





*corre gacela... corre feliz...* 



Hace falta más gente como usted en los mercados...


Saludos


----------



## rosonero (5 Jun 2009)

Joer!!!!! Pues ayer corría un post con un amplio listado de joputadas tanto del SAN como del BBVA a sus clientes, pago de intereses de depósitos retrasados y y la baja, comisiones y cobros varios fantasmas, mil y una trabas para retirar dinero o dar de baja cuentas y tarjetas ....
Vaya, igual de pillados y lonchafinistastafadores que las cajitas :


----------



## Catacrack (5 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Te están timando de lo lindo con las comisiones... Deberías perder unos minutos en buscar algo mejor porque hay mucho que ganar...
> 
> Un saludo



Y usted no me puede ahorrar algunos minutos y recomendarme algo directamente. Actualmente tengo las nuevas comisiones de R4 y viendo las comisiones que les clavan a los que trabajan con los bancos las mias me parecen de risa.

Que hay mas barato oficinadirecta ?


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Joer!!!!! Pues ayer corría un post con un amplio listado de joputadas tanto del SAN como del BBVA a sus clientes, pago de intereses de depósitos retrasados y y la baja, comisiones y cobros varios fantasmas, mil y una trabas para retirar dinero o dar de baja cuentas y tarjetas ....
> Vaya, igual de pillados y lonchafinistastafadores que las cajitas :




Se van a la mierda la mayoria, aunque seguramente estos dos sobrevivan... sólo falta saber en que estado lo harán... :o

SAN_____ 3,0€
BBVA____ 3,5€


Saludos


----------



## Catacrack (5 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hace falta más gente como usted en los mercados...
> 
> 
> Saludos




Calla y reza que de momento estamos en el mismo barco.


----------



## rosonero (5 Jun 2009)

Por cierto, las previsiones del paro en USA no son muy halagüeñas 

El paro en EEUU podría haber subido al 9,2% en mayo - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Mulder (5 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Por cierto, las previsiones del paro en USA no son muy halagüeñas
> 
> El paro en EEUU podría haber subido al 9,2% en mayo - Cotizalia.com



Eso significa una fuerte revalorización de mis largos para esta tarde


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Calla y reza que de momento estamos en el mismo barco.



Acabo de poner una orden de venta a 8,58... 



Saludos


----------



## Catacrack (5 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Acabo de poner una orden de venta a 8,58...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos




Subela a 8,78 y asi aparte de comer tu broker te podras pegar un festin este fin de semana. Por cierto la semana que viene tocamos los 9.


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> ¿Que hay mas barato?




CFDs hamijo... sobretodo para ponerse corto desde ya mismo... :




Catacrack dijo:


> Subela a 8,78 y asi aparte de comer tu broker te podras pegar un festin este fin de semana. Por cierto la semana que viene tocamos los 9.




Quien te lo ha dicho... ¿pepon...?



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Jun 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Y usted no me puede ahorrar algunos minutos y recomendarme algo directamente. Actualmente tengo las nuevas comisiones de R4 y viendo las comisiones que les clavan a los que trabajan con los bancos las mias me parecen de risa.
> 
> Que hay mas barato oficinadirecta ?



Cata, los gastos de tu operación son de 98.27 x 2=196.54
Con R4 en cfds serían de 57.4 (el 0.1% sin más gastos) x 2 =114.8

Los cfds tienen la pega de los intereses si vas a largo plazo... si es para pocos días, si es interesante. Además de que no tendrías que emplear todo tu capital para esa operación. Lo Malo, mucho ojo... al tener más disponible como no te controles ufff jaja


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Lo Malo, mucho ojo... al tener más disponible como no te controles ufff jaja




A largo se puliria todos sus fondos antes de fin de año... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Aquí ya se está poniendo todo el mundo corto en los bancos... mientras tanto las agencias sosteniendo el valor...:


A ver si entra la orden y que le den a los largos... :o




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (5 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Por cierto, las previsiones del paro en USA no son muy halagüeñas
> 
> El paro en EEUU podría haber subido al 9,2% en mayo - Cotizalia.com



No son muy halagüeñas, pero si sale un +9.2%, está ya descontado.

_Tasa de paro: Dato previo: +8,9%. Previsión de +9,2%._


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No son muy halagüeñas, pero si sale un +9.2%, está ya descontado.
> 
> _Tasa de paro: Dato previo: +8,9%. Previsión de +9,2%._



Si..., si llegan las 14:20 y no he vendido las BBVAs a 8,58 le quitaré la orden de venta por si suena la flauta...

Pero el stop en 8,46 no lo quito ni harto de vinacho barato... :


Edito:

Orden de venta a 8,57...

La madre que los parió... ésto huele a guano 100%... 


Quien me mandaria a mi no estar delante del puto ordenador a las 9 de la mañana... :


Saludos


----------



## Catacrack (5 Jun 2009)

tonuel tranquilo que la bolsa es como la vivienda, esto siempre va parribA!!!

Vete reservando restaurante para esta noche que hoy recogemos beneficios.


----------



## donpepito (5 Jun 2009)

NUEVA YORK --Los contratos a futuro sobre los principales índices bursátiles de Estados Unidos registraban leves alzas el viernes mientras el mercado espera que las cifras de empleo que se darán a conocer durante la jornada respalden la visión de una recuperación económica. 

Hace unos instantes, los contratos a futuro sobre el índice Standard & Poor's 500 subían 5,5 puntos a 945,50, mientras que los futuros del Nasdaq 100 añadían 5,75 puntos a 1.498,75 y los del Promedio Industrial Dow Jones sumaban 36 puntos. 
El jueves, los principales índices bursátiles de Estados Unidos concluyeron la sesión en alza gracias al ascenso de los bienes básicos. 

El Dow ganó 74,96 puntos a 8.750,24, el S&P 500 sumó 10,70 a 942,46 y el Índice Compuesto Nasdaq avanzó 24,10 puntos a 1.850. 

La atención del mercado estará centrada el viernes en las cifras de nóminas de empleo no agrícolas, que se darán a conocer a las 1230 GMT. Economistas esperan que el informe revele que la economía perdió alrededor de 500.000 empleos en mayo, la menor pérdida desde octubre, aun cuando sería una de las peores de los últimos 35 años. 

Entre las acciones en el centro de la atención, Citigroup Inc. (C) subía un 1% antes de la apertura luego que The Wall Street Journal informara en su edición del viernes que la Corporación Federal de Seguro de Depósitos de Estados Unidos, o FDIC, está presionando a la empresa para que reorganice su plana gerencial, con lo que se cierne una amenaza en el futuro del presidente ejecutivo de la compañía, Vikram Pandit. El diario alude a fuentes cercanas a la situación. 

Wal-Mart Stores Inc. (WMT) también podría ser centro de atención, pues el grupo sostendrá el viernes su reunión anual de accionistas. 

Apple Inc. (AAPL) subía un 2% luego que The Wall Street Journal informara que Steve Jobs podría retomar el mando de la empresa este mes tras una ausencia por razones de salud. 

La libra esterlina se veía presionada el viernes ante la reestructuración de Gabinete anunciada por el Primer Ministro británico Gordon Brown, en un último esfuerzo por mantenerse en el poder. 

El dólar no registraba un rumbo claro frente al euro y al yen. 

Los futuros del oro caían US$4,10, mientras que los del petróleo bajaban 6 centavos. 
Los mercados asiáticos cerraron en su mayoría al alza ante el optimismo por un repunte en la demanda mundial. Pese a ello, los volúmenes de cotización fueron bajos, a la espera de las cifras de empleo en Estados Unidos. 

En China, el Índice Compuesto de Shanghai, que sigue el desempeño de las acciones A y B, cerró con un descenso del 0,5% a 2.753,89. Por su parte, el Índice Hang Seng de acciones líderes cerró en Hong Kong con un ascenso de 176,76 puntos, o un 1%, a 18.679,53.


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Ale a tomar por culo la orden de venta... :o

Próximo destino del BBVA los 3,5€... con parada en los 8,46 para que tonuel venda sus papelitos...

Así son las cosas y así se las hemos contado...



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (5 Jun 2009)

Cómo sigan subiendo al SAN, lo van a sacar del gráfico... Y al Ibex detrás, que la mitad es el SAN.

Yo sigo corto y esperando, aunque ya duele un poco estar aquí aguantando...


----------



## Caída a Plomo (5 Jun 2009)

¿Alguien ha probado algún simulador? he estado mirando y he visto estos:
DobleSuelo - Simulador de bolsa y este otro: BolsaPHP

En el último te dan 60.000 euracos así, by the face  aunque virtuales 

Ya sé que no es lo mismo, si ganas no sientes alegría ni tienes esa sensación de mirar al jefe como a ese gilipollas que le vas a dar una patada en el culo, pero si pierdes tampoco te ahoga esa angustia que te quita la vida ni te ves como un pringao palmando pasta


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Cómo sigan subiendo al SAN, lo van a sacar del gráfico... Y al Ibex detrás, que la mitad es el SAN.
> 
> Yo sigo corto y esperando, aunque ya duele un poco estar aquí aguantando...




Si que está usted flojo... :o

si sólo pierde unos pocos céntimos virtuales.... :




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

*YEEEEHAAAAAAA...* 


Saludo


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Jun 2009)

Esta tarde fiesta ^___^! yo invito y LCASC pone las copas jaja


----------



## carvil (5 Jun 2009)

Buenos mediodias 

Objetivo para el SP contado 875


Salu2

Edito: Un buen Stop en BBVA sería 8.43


----------



## Catacrack (5 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *YEEEEHAAAAAAA...*
> 
> 
> Saludo



Vendistes a 8.58 ?

PD; Tendriamos que estar subiendo como el SAN y marcando la diferencia que siempre hubo de 1.00-1.20 entre las 2 acciones.


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Vendistes a 8.58 ?



No, pero estoy pensando en hacerlo hoy... :



Catacrack dijo:


> PD; Tendriamos que estar subiendo como el SAN y marcando la diferencia que siempre hubo de 1.00-1.20 entre las 2 acciones.



Ya... pero mucha gente se está poniendo corta en el BBVA en este tramo...


Saludos


----------



## carloszorro (5 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Cursos de Bolsa. Libros de Bolsa. Historicos de Valores. Mercado Español. Mercados Internacionales. Gesmovasa. Gestion Moderna de Valores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alguien sabe de alguna pagina donde se puedan descargar los libros de d. antonio saez del castillo gratis?


----------



## Catacrack (5 Jun 2009)

EEUU destruye en mayo menos empleo de los esperado
La mayor economía del mundo destruyó 345.000 empleos en el mes de mayo, muy por debajo de los 520.000 que se esperaban.


----------



## Catacrack (5 Jun 2009)

Tonuel yo tambien me las quiero quitar de encima hoy, me gusta tener liquidez el fin de semana 

Espero con los datos del paro y la apertura de de los yankis poderles sacar 20pix de beneficios.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Jun 2009)

Tasa desempleo 9,4% vs 9,2% esperado.

No entiendo. Si han destruido menos de lo previsto... ¿porqué la tasa es más alta?


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Tonuel yo tambien me las quiero quitar de encima hoy, me gusta tener liquidez el fin de semana
> 
> Espero con los datos del paro y la apertura de de los yankis poderles sacar 20pix de beneficios.



La agencia del BBVA es la que más ha comprado papelitos del santander hoy... ahí dejo el dato... :

Y por supuesto el botas el que más suelta... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> alguien sabe de alguna pagina donde se puedan descargar los libros de d. antonio saez del castillo gratis?



No se... pregúntale a él... 


Seguro que lo sabe... 



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Jun 2009)

Ha sido fulminante.


----------



## Speculo (5 Jun 2009)

Ya se ve lo que pasa cuando el volumen brilla por su ausencia.
He contado 70 puntos arriba en menos de un minuto.

Al que haya comprado en lo alto del tramo se le van a atragantar los fideos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ya se ve lo que pasa cuando el volumen brilla por su ausencia.
> He contado 70 puntos arriba en menos de un minuto.
> 
> Al que haya comprado en lo alto del tramo se le van a atragantar los fideos.



No te fíes, igual le meten otro arreón cuando abra yankilandia. Date cuenta que ha sido un "arreón" por "fundamentales".


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (5 Jun 2009)

bueno me piro

he dejado los stops puestos para no pegarme un susto

recordad estoy a corto en bankinter


tonuel cuidamela


----------



## Catacrack (5 Jun 2009)

Los yankis vienen muy verdes, mucho mas verdes que los brotes del gobierno.


----------



## Riviera (5 Jun 2009)

Botin soltando papelitos a todo quisqui,y yo es la segunda vez en dos semanas que me pillan corto en el santander.La semana que viene recuperamos,pero no es plan,coño 

P.d.Por cierto yo tampoco entiendo lo del 9.4 cuando la prevision era 9.2


----------



## Speculo (5 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No te fíes, igual le meten otro arreón cuando abra yankilandia. Date cuenta que ha sido un "arreón" por "fundamentales".



Y unos cojones por fundamentales. 
El arreón ha sido por stops de cortos automáticos ¿O te crees acaso que había tanta gente ahí esperando el dato de paro y le ha dado todo el mundo a la vez al botón?

No había volumen en las posiciones y se las han comido todas en un minuto con un par de millones en órdenes de venta.


----------



## Gamu (5 Jun 2009)

aqui se estan moviendo las fichas importantes del aejdrez, y nosotros no llegamos ni a peón.

Normalmente veo operaciones seguras en alguno de los valores que sigo, pues bien, hace un par de semanas que no compro ni vendo nada en bolsa...

Aqui van a haber "andanadas de hostias".


----------



## Starkiller (5 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Y unos cojones por fundamentales.
> El arreón ha sido por stops de cortos automáticos ¿O te crees acaso que había tanta gente ahí esperando el dato de paro y le ha dado todo el mundo a la vez al botón?
> 
> No había volumen en las posiciones y se las han comido todas en un minuto con un par de millones en órdenes de venta.



El arreón ha coincidido, exactamente, con un bajón gordo de EURUSD.


----------



## Starkiller (5 Jun 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha probado algún simulador? he estado mirando y he visto estos:
> DobleSuelo - Simulador de bolsa y este otro: BolsaPHP
> 
> En el último te dan 60.000 euracos así, by the face  aunque virtuales
> ...



Graaaacias por el comentario xD

Voy a entrar al BolsaPHP y jugar un poco con esos 60.000€, a ver que pasa xD


----------



## Catacrack (5 Jun 2009)

En este foro cuando la bolsa sube la gente desaparece....


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2009)

Desde hace unos días no me gusta nada para comprar en el Ibex


----------



## Mulder (5 Jun 2009)

A las buenas tardes, seguimos subiendo tal como estaba planeado, tendremos un hito importante alrededor de las 17:00, hasta entonces yo no cerraría ninguna posición en largos.

¡Hoy es mi día, me estoy forrando!


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jun 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> En este foro cuando la bolsa sube la gente desaparece....



Eh, eh, yo estoy aquiiiiii.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes, seguimos subiendo tal como estaba planeado, tendremos un hito importante alrededor de las 17:00, hasta entonces yo no cerraría ninguna posición en largos.
> 
> ¡Hoy es mi día, me estoy forrando!



ENHORABUENA.

¿Que va a pasar a las 17:00? ¿Bajón?


----------



## Mulder (5 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ENHORABUENA.
> 
> ¿Que va a pasar a las 17:00? ¿Bajón?



Muy probablemente, tal vez ocurra un poco antes o un poco después de esa hora, pero ocurrirá.

edito: No será el definitivo que nos lleve al guano, la semana que viene aun toca empezar subiendo.


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> aqui se estan moviendo las fichas importantes del aejdrez, y nosotros no llegamos ni a peón.




Hable por usted... gracias... 




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Jun 2009)

Buenas chic@s...  Quién me hizo caso ayer y se puso largo...?

Tonuel, no te quejarás de esas BBVA's... eh? 

Bueno resumiendo:
Cierro dos largos en el stoxx 2497,5 y 2500,5 en 2538,5
Cierro BBVA 8,55 -> 8,66
Cierro POP 6,19 -> 6,29 Blackholesun, te dije que las aguantaras...

Saludos...

PD: Sigo con mis Grifols que me estan rompiendo las estadísticas... 
PD2: Estan aprovechando esta subida para salirse las manos fuertes, mucho cuidado y ajustad stops...!!!!!


----------



## Speculo (5 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hable por usted... gracias...



Tienes una buena oportunidad para promediar precios de cortos en el SAN. 
Así la sangría no será tan dolosa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Jun 2009)

Por cierto, no creo que esta tarde superemos los 958,8 que ya se han visto en el S&P... vamos que espero una tarde bajista a partir de ahora...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Mierda... vuelvo de comer y por un décimo no he vendido las BBVAs... :

Ahora ya no las quieren ni a 8,65... serán cabrones... 


Saludos


----------



## Speculo (5 Jun 2009)

Una cosa. Antes se preguntaba que por qué los parados bajan y la tasa sube al 9,4%. 
Eso es porque los parados no bajan. Sólo bajan menos de los previsto, lo cual no evita que la tasa siga subiendo.


----------



## Catacrack (5 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mierda... vuelvo de comer y por un décimo no he vendido las BBVAs... :
> 
> Ahora ya no las quieren ni a 8,65... serán cabrones...
> 
> ...




Pues nos las comemos el fin de semana.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jun 2009)

Vaya, bajamos y en mi reloj son todavía las 15:45...
Estos sobresaltos mientras estoy comiendo no son buenos.


----------



## El_Presi (5 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Una cosa. Antes se preguntaba que por qué los parados bajan y la tasa sube al 9,4%.
> Eso es porque los parados no bajan. Sólo bajan menos de los previsto, lo cual no evita que la tasa siga subiendo.



pero supongo que se referirán a que con una previsión de 520.000 desempleados más esperaban una tasa del 9,2%. En cambio, al final con 300 y pico mil, la tasa de paro ha sido superior a la esperada.


----------



## javso (5 Jun 2009)

Se acabó la fiesta. Pabajo los USA


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pues nos las comemos el fin de semana.



con patatitas... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Jun 2009)

Que forma de cerrar el gap en el stoxx :

Largo en 2514,5... por probar...

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (5 Jun 2009)

El_Presi dijo:


> pero supongo que se referirán a que con una previsión de 520.000 desempleados más esperaban una tasa del 9,2%. En cambio, al final con 300 y pico mil, la tasa de paro ha sido superior a la esperada.



Como cocinan los datos como les sale de las narices, la tasa no tendrá nada que ver con los cálculos que han hecho previamente los analistas 

En fin, un timo... Como siempre. Debe ser que se han dado cuenta en Wall Street y por eso ya está bajando todo hasta donde estaba.

Más de un listo habrá sacado para invitar a todo su edificio.


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (5 Jun 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha probado algún simulador? he estado mirando y he visto estos:
> DobleSuelo - Simulador de bolsa y este otro: BolsaPHP
> 
> En el último te dan 60.000 euracos así, by the face  aunque virtuales
> ...



Yo jugué durante un tiempo.. pero puedes hacer burradas que en el mundo real no se hacen o al menos esa impresión me da. Lo que sí que puede que valga (o eso me parece) es para hacerse una idea de lo ansias y miedica que puedes llegar a ser.. en mi caso bastante 

- Actualiza cada 15 minutos. Una eternidad para la gente de este foro xDD

- Guarrear con chicharros comprando paquetes grandes a un precio y vendiendolo acto seguido por un céntimo más es algo que los cuidadores no suelen dejar hacer en el mundo real. Verás que gente que está en lo más del ranking hace eso. 

- Soltar medio millón de acciones a un precio determinado de repente no es algo que se haga mucho... o al menos esa impresión me da. Suelen ir soltando paquetes a precios diferentes, ¿no? Yo siempre soltaba del tirón xD

- Los stops saltan al precio que tu pongas aunque en la apertura haya subida/bajada de la ostia o de repente suba/baje mucho.

- Te deja ponerte en corto en USA y aún no tengo claro si se puede o no en el mundo real... 

- El servidor es un pentium mmx y se peta bastante l web.. algunas veces te beneficia y te deja comprar cosas más baratas y otras te jode xD


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Que forma de cerrar el gap en el stoxx :
> 
> Largo en 2514,5... por probar...
> 
> Saludos...



El Gap y mi corazón ...

A eso me refería Presi. Si con 520 mil la tasa prevista era de 9.2 ¿por qué sale 9.4? Y encima se ha corregido a la baja un dato de paro anterior. Ni idea.


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

javso dijo:


> Se acabó la fiesta. Pabajo los USA



todavia no... antes he de vender las BBVAs... 


Vuelvo a poner el stop en los 8,46... :




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (5 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> todavia no... antes he de vender las BBVAs...
> 
> 
> Vuelvo a poner el stop en los 8,46... :
> ...



¿Pero no habías puesto ya la orden de venta? Yo me pierdo ya o es que me salto mensajes.


----------



## Diegales (5 Jun 2009)

Yo me pregunto exactamente lo mismo. 



Wataru_ dijo:


> Tasa desempleo 9,4% vs 9,2% esperado.
> 
> No entiendo. Si han destruido menos de lo previsto... ¿porqué la tasa es más alta?


----------



## carloszorro (5 Jun 2009)

Diegales dijo:


> Yo me pregunto exactamente lo mismo.



porque hay más parados


----------



## Riviera (5 Jun 2009)

Diegales dijo:


> Yo me pregunto exactamente lo mismo.



Sencillo ,nos vamos a los 910 del esepe y habia que pillar a los ultimos ¡yupi!


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Pero no habías puesto ya la orden de venta? Yo me pierdo ya o es que me salto mensajes.




Hoy he puesto así como 8 órdenes en el BBVA... Obviamente las de venta que queria no entraron..., ahora ya sólo tengo puesto el stop... :o




Saludos


----------



## mcd (5 Jun 2009)

enrrededando con los per; y justificación de lo que podría ser un precio de compra razonable para Iberdrola despues de ver el consumo de energía electrica hasta Mayo;

index1


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (5 Jun 2009)

mcd dijo:


> enrrededando con los per; y justificación de lo que podría ser un precio de compra razonable para Iberdrola despues de ver el consumo de energía electrica hasta Mayo;
> 
> index1



Por curiosidad.. ¿es tuya la web? Saludos


----------



## mcd (5 Jun 2009)

no, pero me cae bien, si resulta pesado me callo;


----------



## carvil (5 Jun 2009)

Corre el "rumor" que podría haber un error en la contabilidad del paro de 100K : ajusten los stops 

Soporte en futuros 935

Salu2


----------



## Mulder (5 Jun 2009)

Se ve que en vez de un máximo a las 17:00 toca un mínimo. Total, que tras el dato de empleo nos hemos quedado prácticamente donde estábamos.

Si lo que toca a las 17:00 es un mínimo, entonces el lunes subiremos seguro al menos en los primeros momentos.


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

A tomar por culo las BBVA a 8,46€... lástima de plusvalias... :o



Saludos


----------



## Riviera (5 Jun 2009)

Viajeros,proxima parada en los 910.


----------



## Speculo (5 Jun 2009)

Velorrios de 15 minutos...


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Menos mal que siempre nos quedará el SAN... 


Va a volver a entrar largo su p... madre... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Jun 2009)

Vuelvo a comprar Cri a 3.11, BBVA a 8.48 y POP a 6.22

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vuelvo a comprar Cri a 3.11, BBVA a 8.48 y POP a 6.22
> 
> Saludos...




Ahí las hereden tus nietos... :



*QUIERO GUANO PARA EL FINDE SEÑOR... *



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Corre el "rumor" que podría haber un error en la contabilidad del paro de 100K : ajusten los stops
> 
> Soporte en futuros 935
> 
> Salu2




Cualquier día nos dicen que ha habido un error con los índices y que el S&P está en realidad 200 puntos por encima o por debajo... :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ahí las hereden tus nietos... :
> 
> *QUIERO GUANO PARA EL FINDE SEÑOR... *
> 
> Saludos



Me extrañaría... tengo stops... 

Saludos...

PD: Mira que no vender después de lo del paro!!!!!  luego te quejaras que te llamo gacelilla...
PD2: Mis felicitaciones a *carvil* últimamente las clava...


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me extrañaría... tengo stops...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Mira que no vender después de lo del paro!!!!!  luego te quejaras que te llamo gacelilla...



Estaba comiendo hamijo... orden de venta puesta a 8,70... :o


Y luego 8,67, 8,65, 8,62... nadie queria los papelitos de tonuel... ya ve usted...


Y como los stops no hay que tocarlos... pues minusvalias a la saca... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (5 Jun 2009)

USA, está en modo recuperación... on


----------



## javso (5 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A tomar por culo las BBVA a 8,46€... lástima de plusvalias... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



BBVA sube a 8,50


----------



## Mulder (5 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Estaba comiendo hamijo... orden de venta puesta a 8,70... :o
> 
> Y luego 8,67, 8,65, 8,62... nadie queria los papelitos de tonuel... ya ve usted...
> 
> ...



Te recomiendo que cuando quieras ajustar la salida, ajustes el stop y cuando quieras ajustar el stop hazlo con la salida 

Está claro ¿no?


----------



## Catacrack (5 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Y como los stops no hay que tocarlos... pues minusvalias a la saca...




Mi ultimo stop me costo cerca de 3mil € y luego recupero el valor en menos de 2 dias. :

No mas Stops el mundo es de los valientes, las BBVA no las vendo perdiendo un duro, aunque tenga que cobrarlas dentro de 2 decadas.


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Te recomiendo que cuando quieras ajustar la salida, ajustes el stop y cuando quieras ajustar el stop hazlo con la salida
> 
> Está claro ¿no?




A toro pasado veo mucho listo por aquí... :o



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Mi ultimo stop me costo cerca de 3mil € y luego recupero el valor en menos de 2 dias. :
> No mas Stops el mundo es de los valientes,



Es lo que siempre he dicho... :o

En fin... creo que voy a tirar los libros de Castillo a la basura... 



Catacrack dijo:


> las BBVA no las vendo perdiendo un duro, aunque tenga que cobrarlas dentro de 2 decadas.




Poniéndote largo es lo que pasará seguramente...



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A toro pasado veo mucho listo por aquí... :o



De toro pasado nada, esos movimientos que has puesto me recuerdan demasiado a mis inicios. Hay que tener un objetivo claro y un stop claro y no moverlos. Lo malo del Ibex es que los objetivos habitualmente se quedan más arriba (o más abajo en los cortos) así que es mejor establecer un objetivo y ponerlo en la vida real algo por debajo.

edito: los stops solo se mueven si vas a medio/largo plazo tras una caida de un par de días y una vuelta a las subidas, siempre en beneficios.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jun 2009)

¡arriba! ¡arriba!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Jun 2009)

Vendidas las BBVA en menos de 10 minutos... entrar, robar y salir... 

8,48 -> 8,54

Saludos...

PD: Estas no las veran mis nietos... 
PD2: Las POP tampoco, vendidas 6,22 -> 6,28...


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> De toro pasado nada, esos movimientos que has puesto me recuerdan demasiado a mis inicios. Hay que tener un objetivo claro y un stop claro y no moverlos. Lo malo del Ibex es que los objetivos habitualmente se quedan más arriba (o más abajo en los cortos) así que es mejor establecer un objetivo y ponerlo en la vida real algo por debajo.



Pues eso... la orden de venta en 8,70 no se ejecutó y se ejecutó el stop en los 8,46...

Y ahora p'arriba... pues ya ve usted... :o



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Jun 2009)

¿Entonces el dato del paro era falso, era cierto, es mentira todo, sólo hemos ido a cerrar el gap de la apertura?

Bolsa subiendo + dólar subiendo = recuperación con inflación ---->subidas de tipos.

Antes la ecuación era: Miedo a la deflación = tipos por los suelos + dólar en caída libre + bolsas por los suelos.

Lo mejor para la bolsa es recuperación + inflación.

Lo peor para los bonos es recuperación + inflación.

Por su parte, el dólar, lo que gana al subir tipos lo pierde al hundirse los bonos. Y mientras, Trichete ayuda en lo que puede.


----------



## donpepito (5 Jun 2009)

Según mis calculos, el IBEX solo corrige una vez a la semana, por lo tanto el cierre estará alrededor +0,92%


----------



## Catacrack (5 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Poniéndote largo es lo que pasará seguramente...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Los holandeses dicen que mis BBVA van a subir un 42%


----------



## javso (5 Jun 2009)

Puta Gamesa, me está fastidiando la tarde. La he podido vender a 15 euros y de repente ha pegado una de sus maniobras locas a la baja...


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Según mis calculos, el IBEX solo corrige una vez a la semana, por lo tanto el cierre estará alrededor *+0,92%*



Que exactitud... me quedo boquiabierta.


----------



## Mulder (5 Jun 2009)

Olviden lo que he dicho antes del máximo de las 17:00, ya ha ocurrido a las 16:00 y ha sido un mínimo importante, seguimos las alzas fuertes hasta el lunes y puede que también el martes.


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Los holandeses dicen que mis BBVA van a subir un 42%



Pues querian decir un -42%... aunque seguramente sea más... 


Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Olviden lo que he dicho antes del máximo de las 17:00, ya ha ocurrido a las 16:00 y ha sido un mínimo importante, seguimos las alzas fuertes hasta el lunes y puede que también el martes.



Ya lo habíamos olvidado...


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jun 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Los holandeses dicen que mis BBVA van a subir un 42%



¿A cuantos holandeses has preguntado? 
Perdón es que he comido con un vinito y me da por decir tonterías...


----------



## donpepito (5 Jun 2009)

Hehheeehee... es para dar algo de emoción al cierre!


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya lo habíamos olvidado...



Si..., yo visto lo que dice mulder estoy por meterle otro corto al botas...


Para quitarme el sabor de boca y tal... 


pero sin stops...


con dos cojones... :




Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si..., yo visto lo que dice mulder estoy por meterle otro corto al botas...



El botas te va a desplumar, este año te quedas castigado sin vacaciones.


----------



## Speculo (5 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Según mis calculos, el IBEX solo corrige una vez a la semana, por lo tanto el cierre estará alrededor +0,92%



En realidad, desde que comenzó la subida, viene corrigiendo cada 12 jornadas un 2%-5%, repartido en series de dos a cuatro días.


----------



## Catacrack (5 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿A cuantos holandeses has preguntado?
> Perdón es que he comido con un vinito y me da por decir tonterías...



Deutsche Bank prevé subidas superiores al 35% para Santander y BBVA

Expansin.com. Diario Expansin. Lder en informacin de mercados, economica y poltica.



PD; Perdon fueron los alemanes los que me alegraron el dia.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Olviden lo que he dicho antes del máximo de las 17:00, ya ha ocurrido a las 16:00 y ha sido un mínimo importante, seguimos las alzas fuertes hasta el lunes y puede que también el martes.



Mulder, 2 preguntas:
-Tienes alguna relación causa/efecto día de bolsa/después de elecciones...? Es que creo que suele ser bajista.
-Qué harías con las grifols, tengo stop en 11.95. Hasta donde la ves de bajada...?

Gracias adelantadas...


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El botas te va a desplumar, este año te quedas castigado sin vacaciones.



De eso nada... el que me va a pagar las vacaciones es el botas... 


Aunque puede que sean las del año que viene... porque no se si para agosto dará tiempo a que lleguemos a los 3000... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Deutsche Bank prevé subidas superiores al 35% para Santander y BBVA
> 
> PD; Perdon fueron los alemanes los que me alegraron el dia.




Pues nada machote... nos vemos en los 17000... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si..., yo visto lo que dice mulder estoy por meterle otro corto al botas...
> 
> Para quitarme el sabor de boca y tal...
> 
> ...



No soy medium, pero puedo ver claramente muchas ensaladas en tu vida


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No soy medium



Pues nadie lo diria... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder, 2 preguntas:
> -Tienes alguna relación causa/efecto día de bolsa/después de elecciones...? Es que creo que suele ser bajista.
> -Qué harías con las grifols, tengo stop en 11.95. Hasta donde la ves de bajada...?
> 
> Gracias adelantadas...



¿que las elecciones afectan a las bolsas? JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

Las Grifols ya llegaron a mi objetivo de bajada, el normal, no el reducido donde me salí yo, así que ahora podrían repuntar. Pero como ya dijimos antes, son un valor anticíclico y yo espero más subidas así que o las aguantas hasta que empecemos a bajar (supongo que a partir del martes-miercoles de la semana que viene) o te las quitas de encima YA.


----------



## tonuel (5 Jun 2009)

Bueno chavales... cuidarme las santanderes que me las aprecio mucho... 

Y a ver si me dais una alegria esta noche...


Bye, bye...


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿que las elecciones afectan a las bolsas? JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA



Vaya tontería.
A las bolsas solo les afectan las cosas importantes: los cambios de luna, el vuelo de las gaviotas, la berrea de los ciervos...


----------



## Kujire (5 Jun 2009)

Buenos Dias.... y nublados

.... que? las alegrías son efímeras? ... por si les interesa les digo que a las 8:31ET tengo constatado un volúmen de entre 7 - 9 veces el volúmen máximo que teníamos hasta ese momento, a las 8:32 volúmen 4 - 5 veces y un minuto más tarde de entre 3 - 4 veces. Este volúmen de compra?¿ se ve contrarestrado con una salida de volumen de entre 6 - 7 veces a las 10:24ET... y un minuto más tarde de entre 4 -5 veces. Es decir, tenemos un volúmen de 4 - 5 veces que han sido empapelados .... se encuentran perdidos, despistados y ....muy muy cabreados ....... y yo creo que algunos ya se están haciendo creyentes porque la fé es lo último que se pierde.

Por cierto, a la espera de la conferencia de prensa del todavía primer ministro británico Gordon B. ....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Jun 2009)

Cómo ha cambiado la cosa, ahora el 980 del S&P ya "coincide" con el 9800 del Ibex.

Se desmonta la teoría que lancé ayer sobre los 10xxx del Ibex.

Supongo que será por la subida del dólar, el diferencial Ibex-Dow también ha bajado.


----------



## Speculo (5 Jun 2009)

Pues nada. 
Me quedo con mis cortos sobre SAN abiertos. Llevo poco, pero me han puesto la cara de tortazos que ya ni veo


----------



## Mulder (5 Jun 2009)

Pelotazo se escribe con I


¿que no?


ING.AS: Summary for ING GROEP - Yahoo! Finance

IBLA.MC: Summary for IBERIA - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿que las elecciones afectan a las bolsas? JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> 
> Las Grifols ya llegaron a mi objetivo de bajada, el normal, no el reducido donde me salí yo, así que ahora podrían repuntar. Pero como ya dijimos antes, son un valor anticíclico y yo espero más subidas así que o las aguantas hasta que empecemos a bajar (supongo que a partir del martes-miercoles de la semana que viene) o te las quitas de encima YA.



Yo no digo que afecten, digo que "normalmente" las bolsas suelen bajar el día después de las elecciones... 

Es como cuando dices lo de la luna, o lo de primero de mes...

Saludos...


----------



## rosonero (5 Jun 2009)

Hola desde el trabajo

Despues de postear la previsión al alza del paro en USA y ver que había un millón de títulos en venta a 1.65 antes de irme al curro baje la venta de mis 9000 Iberia a 1.645 y fuera. Lo mío se ha quedado en minipelotazín. :o

Ahora 100% liquidez

Buen fin de semana.


----------



## Kujire (5 Jun 2009)

*Breaking News ... Guirilandia*

Gordon B. mantiene en estos momentos una rueda de prensa desde el 10 de DOW-ning Street, en dónde anuncia que...... sigue erre que erre, echa balones fuera, vamos que debe haber llamado a ZP .... y le ha echado la culpa de todo a marian:.... digo a la crisis y que él es el mejor para el cargo .... ummmm esto como me suena familiar...


----------



## Kujire (5 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo no digo que afecten, digo que "normalmente" las bolsas suelen bajar el día después de las elecciones...
> 
> Es como cuando dices lo de la luna, o lo de primero de mes...
> 
> Saludos...



verdad verdadera, sólo debemos retroceder 4 meses cuando Obama fué investido presi ... se le recibió "en olor de multitudes de guano" en WS

Por cierto .....el euro se nos desincha...................


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> verdad verdadera, sólo debemos retroceder 4 meses cuando Obama fué investido presi ... se le recibió "en olor de multitudes de guano" en WS
> 
> Por cierto .....el euro se nos desincha...................



De todas formas no deberíamos perder el 2470 para seguir el rebote... 

Tengo un largo en Stoxx, dejo un stop muy grande... no quiero sobresaltos...

Saludos...

PD: Me vuelvo de compras...


----------



## Kujire (5 Jun 2009)

*Datos de Desempleo y Nóminas perdidas...*

Me gustaria explicarles el "conundrum" de la tasa de desempleo y el número de desempleados que al parecer les ha confundido (y a mí me ha sorprendido también ... al leerlo aki

US es el país de las estadísticas, yo tuve la suerte de aprender estadística y econometría de un profesor californiano ex-director de la oficina del censo de aquel estado, muy majo y dicharachero, ya estaba retirado y se dedicaba a la docencia cuando lo conocí. Todo un profesor, del que tengo un agradable recuerdo porque sencillamente quería que aprendiéramos para qué servía la estadística, dónde era útil y qué podíamos hacer con ella, más allá de centrarse en fórmulas, me explicó lo más interesante, a interpretar, a inferenciar y a interpolar. En fin, vayamos al grano(no les he contado esto para que me crean a pies juntillas, simplemente nadie nace aprendida y los fundamentos me los dió este señor ... los errores los sigo cometiendo yo sola)

Por un lado hoy se ha dado el dato de desempleo, la tasa aumentó al 9.4%, hasta ahí me siguen, y al mismo tiempo se facilita el dato de Pérdida de Nóminas, que se perdieron 345.000, dato muy inferior al previsto de 500.000. Es decir, en España, país en dónde las estadísticas son secreto de estado, el dato de nóminas perdidas no se facilita, en todo caso sería mucho más "similar" el dato de afiliaciones a la S.S.

Con esto datos tenemos que, el desempleo ha aumentado, pero algunos parados han encontrado trabajo por eso no se han perdido tantas nóminas como estaban previstas, por eso estos datos que crecían correlativamente en meses anteriores ahora uno de ellos se ralentiza. Por ejemplo, tengan en cuenta que hay personas que se apuntan al paro (..... esto me suena..) pero que no tenían una nómina(caso de estudiantes en busca de trabajos de verano...), otras que estaban en el paro y han encontrado trabajo (no como ellos pensaban) pero ya no forman parte del paro y reducen la pérdida de nóminas que es el dato que también se daba hoy

Espero que les haya aclarado algo ....


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Jun 2009)

Es complicado, pero si, he captado el concepto. La verdad es que prefiero eso de nuevas afiliaciones no previstas a Ups... se nos han colado 100 mil parado menos en la estadística.

Ahora ya solo me queda la duda... de si has estudiado en USA, y has vivido en otros países ... tu edad jajaja Pero bueno... eso no es un dato importante, solo curiosidad Sana 

Un saludo y pasad buen fin de semana


----------



## Alexandros (5 Jun 2009)

Kujire ya veo que vives en Yankilandia, con sus pros y los sus contras. 


De verdad Kujire, compraté un buén arsenal con las plusvalías de la bolsa. Pilla alguna pistola "lady model" y munición en abundancia. No te olvides de la ropa de campaña y un buén AK-47.


Segurísimo que a esos precios y con las facilidades que dan alli me las pillaba . En cualquier caso, como pareces una chica muy fina y no creo que hagas caso (como una personal normal, vamos ) haz acopio de algo de dinero en cash, comida enlatada, agua, oro...ya sabes, algo por si las moscas, no te vaya a toda la movida con 3 yogures caducados en la nevera y 24 dolares en el bolsillo.


Un saludo desde España, la tierra del 20% de paro.

Y ante todo recordad que el plomo será el metal del futuro.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eNAohtjG14c&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eNAohtjG14c&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## pyn (5 Jun 2009)

kujire ¿cómo ves General Motors?¿alguna noticia fresca? Está bastante apetecible .


----------



## Kujire (5 Jun 2009)

Hola, ¿qué ticker estás siguiendo pyn?


----------



## pyn (5 Jun 2009)

GMGMQ.PK

¿por qué?


----------



## Kujire (5 Jun 2009)

GMGMQ - General Motors Corporation - Google Finance

Ok, Éste es el ticker de GM ahora, si te fijas la Q que tiene al final no es de "Queso" sino de "Quiebra". A GM le quedan 2 meses de travesía, altos y bajos ... cierres de plantas etc... creo que para una inversión completamente especulativa "podríamos esperar que se comportara como el caso Lehmann", échale un ojo. En su contra tiene que está en el OTC market, que no es para nada transparente y te la pueden jugar como quieran, estarías a merced de los leoncios ... creo que hay muchas más oportunidades de ganar plata sin tanto riesgo como es ahora GM. Por cierto la NewGM no cotiza..... el gob, los sindis y los acreed se han quedado todos los papelitos, así que estás pujando por lo que valgan las piezas(0) y las marcas(algo) que venderán ... te acuerdas de lo que hacía Richard Gere en Pretty Woman? ... (no no me refiero a que se cepillaba a Julita...) su trabajo era el valorar una empresa en quiebra/pbs y venderla por partes, pues eso es lo que tendrías que hacer pero sin Julita de por medio, si crees que puedes valorar lo que valen esas marcas Hummer a los chinos, Saturn a unos chapistas, Opel(?), SAAB, Vauxhal, etc.... calculas el precio objetivo por acción y nada .... es como un boleto de la ONCE

Edito: se rumorea que Saturn vale 100M$
Hummer es probable que entre en el negocio con China lo mismo que Volvo(parte de Ford), aunque no su versión militar el Humvee que recordemos ha sido el vehículo militar record de ventas y que en España fabrica bajo licencia SBGD bajo la marca URO. Al parecer Tim manos largas está cerrando las negociaciones en china (tecnología a cambio de seguir comprando bonos....)


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Jun 2009)

ya tengo ganas...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ya tengo ganas...



¿Estás intentando decirnos algo sutilmente, verdad? 

Pues como todo el mundo tenga puesto stops justo por debajo de la media de 200 sesiones nos vamos a reir.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Jun 2009)

no no, yo no digo nada... 9850 es el numero.... espero que no lo rompa en mas de un 3%... al cierre de sesion


ademas es un fibo


como llevo tiempo diciendo, un doble techito y nos vamos de vacaciones... a ver el owned si no me lo como


----------



## Kujire (5 Jun 2009)

Corta en 2503 ... llevo ya tres días con la misma jugada, ya sabes si te saale bien porqué cambiar?

Edito: Aprovecho el post para ahorrar: Estamos a la espera de los datos de "Créditos al Consumo de Abril en US"... a ver que tal nos sale jiji 

Ed2: ajustamos en stop, no vaya a ser ....

Ed3: Datos malos .... peeeero no caemos  "ta baraaaato" si cae de 2488 le metemos más carga corta ... entramos en la última hora y debemos ser cautelosas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Corta en 2503 ... llevo ya tres días con la misma jugada, ya sabes si te saale bien porqué cambiar?
> 
> Edito: Aprovecho el post para ahorrar: Estamos a la espera de los datos de "Créditos al Consumo de Abril en US"... a ver que tal nos sale jiji
> 
> ...



Buenas, al final hoy no me he comprado nada... lo siento por los brotes verdes... 

En fin, yo me pongo largo con otro mini en el Stoxx nivel 2493,5... creo que vamos a ir al 960 en breve en el S&P...

Saludos....


----------



## Kujire (5 Jun 2009)

*minuto y marcador ...............*

Dow 8,762.22 +11.98 (0.14%)
S&P 500  938.71 -3.75 (-0.40%)
Nasdaq 1,844.75 -5.27 (-0.28%)
VIX 29.61

como dato decir que casi no hay volúmen .... asi que tenemos una alta probabilidad de manipulación ... si desean manipular esta es su oportunidad como ya lo comenté hace unos dias.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> En fin, yo me pongo largo con otro mini en el Stoxx nivel 2493,5... creo que vamos a ir al 960 en breve en el S&P...
> 
> Saludos....



Vendido en 2500,5... 

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (5 Jun 2009)

... no te veo muy convencido del 960

Ed: Es muy importante acabar por debajo del 940, está claro que no tienen fuerza, hoy lo intentaron pero era muy dificil Y LO SABEN. De todas formas intentarán acabar por encima como sea ..... jiji

Ed2: Un día más cenando de gorra jiji ... esta noche creo que iremos a un Thai, al final se nos han "arrejuntao" unos gorrones y ya me siento un poco pagafantas...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Jun 2009)

Uyyyy 940´19


----------



## Mulder (5 Jun 2009)

Este lunes podríamos abrir a la baja en Europa ¿será por la elecciones? lo dudo pero podría ser, si está excusa le convence a alguien... estas elecciones son totalmente intrascendentes porque Europa queda tan lejos como el gobierno federal en USA del votante medio norteamericano-liberal.

Pero el S&P subirá por dos razones:
1.- Mis análisis lo dicen, aunque también dicen que la semana será bajista.
2.- Esta va para los fundamental-istas: la keynote de Apple con Steve Jobs de vuelta al telón tras su enfermedad, con nuevas historietas sobre el iphone, el artilugio de moda, ya saben.

Hace años compré como loco acciones de Apple dos días antes de una keynote en septiembre y les saqué el 50% a los 3 meses, fue una de mis primeras operaciones en bolsa y solo me basé en fundamentales, realmente ni eso, creía en Apple y en el genio incombustible de Jobs 

Sigo creyendo que aun nos queda un latigazo al alza superando máximos, es probable que no duremos mucho ahí arriba pero ha de ocurrir antes de que bajemos.

Buen finde a todas y todos.


----------



## Kujire (5 Jun 2009)

*minuto y marcador ...............*

Dow 8,763.13 +12.89 (0.15%)
S&P 500  940.09 -2.37 (-0.25%)
Nasdaq 1,849.42 -0.60 (-0.03%)
Futuro del Stoxx 2492

para que no se diga que las Ositas no podemos, ahí lo tienes colorao


----------



## Riviera (6 Jun 2009)

+ 10 caracteres


----------



## Riviera (6 Jun 2009)

_D. Rodrigo Buenaventura
Director de Mercados Secundarios
Dirección General de Supervisión
CNMV
Pº de la Castellana, 19
Madrid
Valencia, 2 de marzo de 2009.



COMUNICACIÓN DE HECHO RELEVANTE
Muy Sres. Nuestros:
Por la presente, ponemos en su conocimiento a los efectos de dar cumplimiento a lo
dispuesto en el artículo 82 de la Ley 24/1988, de 28 de julio, reguladora del Mercado
de Valores y disposiciones concordantes, que Natra, S.A. y la sociedad de
nacionalidad Suiza, Barry Callebaut, AG, cotizada en el mercado de valores de Zurich,
han formalizado un acuerdo de intenciones sobre la negociación de una eventual
integración de la división de cacao y chocolate de Natra, S.A. con la división de
negocio dirigido al consumidor de Barry Callebaut, AG, que opera bajo el nombre de
Stollwerck, mediante integración de esta última en Natra, S.A.
- Barry Callebaut, AG es el productor líder en el mundo de cacao y productos de
chocolate de alta calidad. Con unas ventas de más de 2.900 millones de euros,
Barry Callebaut, AG, está presente en 26 países, cuenta con unas 40 plantas de
producción y emplea en torno a 7.000 personas. La compañía sirve a toda la
industria alimenticia, desde fabricantes de alimentos hasta profesionales del
sector (como chocolateros, artesanos o pasteleros), y a distribuidores
mundiales.
- Stollwerck constituye la división de consumo de Barry Callebaut, AG, y produce
y comercializa tanto marca propia como marca de distribución,
principalmente en Alemania, Bélgica y Suiza.
- Se espera que la operación proyectada suponga una importante creación de
valor por la complementariedad de ambos negocios en términos de presencia
geográfica, know-how y productos con ventajas competitivas en
aprovisionamiento de materias primas. Asimismo, el proyecto de integración
incluiría un significativo acuerdo de aprovisionamiento de chocolate liquido a
largo plazo por parte de Barry Callebaut, AG, a Natra, con un volumen mínimo
de 85.000 toneladas anuales. Dicho contrato garantizaría, no sólo el suministro,
sino también un refuerzo en el control directo de la cadena de valor del
producto en origen.
El proyecto de integración persigue esencialmente objetivos estratégicos e industriales
y daría lugar al posicionamiento de Natra, S.A. como destacado grupo europeo de
productos de cacao y chocolate dedicado a la marca de distribución y marca de
terceros, con unas ventas estimadas de en torno a 850 millones de euros, según cifras
pro forma combinadas del ejercicio 2008. Natra, S.A. conservaría su carácter de
entidad independiente y cabecera del grupo resultante tras la integración
proyectada.
- La operación proyectada se encuentra en fase de negociación en virtud de la
cual se han establecido los términos y condiciones preliminares para la
integración de la división de cacao y chocolate de Natra, S.A. con Stollwerck.
De llevarse a cabo la operación proyectada implicaría la emisión de nuevas
acciones de Natra, S.A. para su adjudicación a Barry Callebaut, AG.
- De acuerdo con las valoraciones preliminares de las compañías, sujetas a los
resultados de los procesos de due diligence, la participación de los actuales
accionistas de Natra, S.A. representaría en torno a un 50/70% del capital
resultante, siendo la participación de Barry Callebaut, AG, de entre un 30% y un
49,9%. Estos porcentajes consideran al menos una participación entre el 25% y
el 28% de Natra, S.A. en su filial Natraceutical, S.A., así como la no aportación
de deuda bancaria por parte de Barry Callebaut, AG.
- Para llevar a cabo la reducción del actual porcentaje de acciones de
Natraceutical S.A. que detenta Natra,S.A. del 50,454% al 25% anteriormente
indicado, se contempla, bien dar entrada a nuevos inversores estratégicos y/o
distribuir dichas acciones entre los actuales accionistas de Natra,S.A., si bien en
ningún caso, se venderán a través del mercado para no perjudicar a los
actuales accionistas de Natraceutical,S.A. Dicha reducción accionarial se
llevará a cabo, en todo caso, con anterioridad a la entrada de Barry
Callebaut, AG. en el accionariado de Natra,S.A.
- En cualquier caso, es intención, tanto Natra S.A. como de Natraceutical S.A.
seguir cotizando en la Bolsa de Valores de Madrid, sin que la operación prevista
reduzca la liquidez de la acción, ni contemple, en ningún caso, la exclusión de
cotización de ninguna de las indicadas sociedades.
- La operación proyectada objeto de las negociaciones previstas en el acuerdo
de intenciones está sujeta a la previa aprobación por la Junta General de
Accionistas de Natra S.A. que será convocada al efecto, y a la previa
concesión por la CNMV a Barry Callebaut, AG de la exención de la
obligatoriedad de lanzar una oferta pública de adquisición de acciones de
Natra, S.A., al responder la operación a razones de carácter industrial (al
amparo del artículo 8 g) del R.D. 1066/2007 de 27 de Julio) así como a cualquier
autorización que se deba obtener por parte de otras autoridades, como las de
defensa de la competencia. Asimismo, la operación se condiciona a un
resultado satisfactorio del correspondiente proceso de due diligence y a la
obtención, en su caso, de las autorizaciones pertinentes de las autoridades de
defensa de la competencia.
- Tanto Barry Callebaut, AG como Natra, S.A. prevén que, una vez cumplidas las
condiciones a las que estaría sujeta la operación, y previa aprobación en su
caso por sus Juntas Generales de Accionistas, la operación se ejecute durante
el verano del año en curso.
Natra, S.A. comunicará de forma inmediata al mercado cualquier decisión o acuerdo
que pudiera adoptarse finalmente respecto al posible proyecto de integración
descrito.
Sin otro particular, aprovecho la ocasión para saludarle cordialmente,
____________________________________
Fdo. Rafael Busutil
Secretario Consejero de Natra, S.A._







_
D. Rodrigo Buenaventura
Director de Mercados Secundarios
Dirección General de Supervisión
CNMV
Pº de la Castellana, 19
Madrid
Valencia, 2 de junio de 2009.




COMUNICACIÓN DE HECHO RELEVANTE
Muy Sres. Nuestros:
Por la presente, a los efectos de dar cumplimiento a lo dispuesto en el artículo 82 de la
Ley 24/1988, de 28 de julio, reguladora del Mercado de Valores y disposiciones
concordantes, y en relación con la potencial operación de integración en Natra, S.A.
de la división de negocio dirigido al consumidor de Barry Callebaut, AG, que opera
bajo el nombre de Stollwerck, anunciada mediante Hecho Relevante de fecha 3 de
marzo de 2009, ponemos en su conocimiento:
- Que, tras las negociaciones mantenidas hasta la fecha por las partes para
acometer la operación y sin perjuicio de que se mantienen invariables los objetivos
y resultado previsto, las partes han alcanzado un acuerdo sobre la estructura para
la implementación de la operación de integración proyectada.
- Natra S.A. reestructurará su grupo por líneas de negocio a través de dos
subholdings, facilitando su crecimiento y una mayor eficiencia. Una de las
subholdings aglutinará la actividad relacionada con el cacao y el chocolate,
mientras que las actividades relativas a otros sectores (Natraceutical, Torre Oria) se
aportarán a la otra subholding. Cada subholding recibirá igualmente la deuda
relacionada con cada línea de negocio.
- Barry Callebaut tiene proyectado aportar su división de consumo (compuesta por
sociedades, marcas y otros activos) a Natra Chocolates, S.L., en cuya sociedad
Barry Callebaut mantendrá una participación significativa minoritaria.
- En el curso de la negociación, y fruto de la reestructuración mencionada, se ha
abandonado la previsión inicial de reducir hasta el 25% la participación de Natra
en Natraceutical.
- Asimismo, se prevé que Natra, S.A. conceda a BC la opción de canjear sus
acciones en Natra Chocolates, S.L. por acciones de la holding Natra, S.A.,
mediante la emisión y entrega a BC de un warrant sobre acciones de Natra, S.A.,
que BC podrá canjear en el plazo de seis años, convirtiéndose de este modo en
accionista de la matriz. La valoración de las acciones de ambas sociedades a
efectos de conversión de los warrants, se realizaría a precios de mercado
- Barry Callebaut y Natra, S.A. prevén que se firme un documento vinculante
durante el mes de junio y que una vez cumplidas las condiciones a las que estaría
sujeta la operación, ésta se ejecute a inicios del mes de septiembre del año en
curso.
- La operación proyectada se mantiene igualmente sujeta a cualquier autorización
que se deba obtener por parte de las autoridades de defensa de la competencia,
así como a la aprobación por los órganos competentes de ambas sociedades de
los acuerdos necesarios para su implementación.
Natra, S.A. comunicará de forma inmediata al mercado cualquier decisión o acuerdo
que pudiera adoptarse finalmente respecto al posible proyecto de integración
descrito.
Sin otro particular, aprovecho la ocasión para saludarle cordialmente,
____________________________________
Fdo. Rafael Busutil
Secretario Consejero de Natra, S.A._


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Jun 2009)

Otro "pa" la saca:

Bank of Lincolnwood, Lincolnwood, IL 17501 June 5, 2009 June 5, 2009

Es el nº 37.

Kujire, si andas este finde echando un ojo... u a todos, cuantas más opiniones mejor. ¿Manteniendo el 940, está aún con fuerza el rebote?

Mi opinión es que si han echo tanto esfuerzo por mantener dicho numerito será para sacarle rendimiento ¿no?

Bueno me voy a duchar que yo también he de ir de compras, (entre otras cosas arena para los cagones de los gatos jajaa) nada glamuroso...

Pasad buen fin de semana ^____^


----------



## donpepito (6 Jun 2009)

Para los seguidores de SACYR, un caballo ganador desde los 5,25€ y el por qué de las cosas: 

Sacyr, modelo de empresa pública - cotizalia.com


----------



## Mulder (6 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Para los seguidores de SACYR, un caballo ganador desde los 5,25€ y el por qué de las cosas:
> 
> Sacyr, modelo de empresa pública - cotizalia.com



SYV está bajista ahora mismo, este mes le toca desplomarse hasta los 8.58 euros, como mínimo. Es probable que eso no ocurra esta semana aunque la empezará haciendo un mínimo antes de subir.

La verdad es que está en un momento de incertidumbre, estaría bien entrar largo esta semana si primero hace un mínimo algo más abajo que el de la semana pasada, pero para salir rápido.


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Jun 2009)




----------



## tonuel (7 Jun 2009)

Bueno chavales... ahora mismo se están pegando de hostias en el POP y en el SAN para que les pegue un morterazo.


Próxima estación los 9800... : 



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Jun 2009)

Grrr yo no puedo ver las cotizaciones ahora en R4... no entiendo porque si en igmarkets....

¿Ahora mismo en que precio está el SAN? Tengo curiosidad...

¿Alguno que tenga R4 que lo vea y me diga como...?

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (7 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Grrr yo no puedo ver las cotizaciones ahora en R4... no entiendo porque si en igmarkets....
> 
> ¿Ahora mismo en que precio está el SAN? Tengo curiosidad...
> 
> ...



7,73€

Bolsamania


Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Jun 2009)

Gracias Tonuel, pero soy un inútil, yo estoy registrado en Bolsamania y ahora mismo veo el mismo precio del cierre a 7.73 a las 17:35... ¿me podrías poner el link? y desde ese link ya investigo yo. Please :**

Ughh... has editado... antes ponías 7.74.


----------



## tonuel (7 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Gracias Tonuel, pero soy un inútil, yo estoy registrado en Bolsamania y ahora mismo veo el mismo precio del cierre a 7.73 a las 17:35... ¿me podrías poner el link? y desde ese link ya investigo yo. Please :**



¿Y qué precio quieres ver...? Hoy es domingo... 


Información de BSCH



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (7 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ughh... has editado... antes ponías 7.74.




Si... jajaja

Ya decia yo... 



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Jun 2009)

Juazz ¿si?. Es que según LCASC, en IGmarkets, puede ver el futuro de cfds y no me refiero a 30-40 minutos antes de la apertura.

Yo pensaba que por tu comentario te referías a eso. Ains... ^___^

Un saludo

Edito: Bueno yo sigo con un curso de introducción a los Futuros y opciones. Está muy bien, aunque ahora mismo al saber operar con cfds te ayuda mucho.
http://estrategumtrading.com/2009/05/18/introduccion-a-las-opciones-y-futuros-en-9-videos/


----------



## tonuel (7 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juazz ¿si?. Es que según LCASC, en IGmarkets, puede ver el futuro de cfds y no me refiero a 30-40 minutos antes de la apertura.
> 
> Yo pensaba que por tu comentario te referías a eso. Ains... ^___^
> 
> Un saludo




No se... yo es que el futuro no lo suelo ver...



Saludos


----------



## ddddd (7 Jun 2009)

Buenas noches de nuevo.

Por fin me adentré en el mundo de la bolsa. Realizé mi primera operación y aluciné ya que me cobraron unos 19 euros por una operación de unos 2.200 euros. ¿Cuáles son las mejores compañías en cuanto a comisiones para operar en bolsa?

En mi caso sería un inversor que por ahora no metería demasiado dinero y no las iría moviendo a cada hora, aunque si abierto al corto plazo.

Ya me dirán ustedes cuales pueden ser las mejores compañías, es que por ahora estoy hecho un lío con el tema de las comisiones. Espero pronto poder aconsejaros en la medida de mis posibilidades alguna acción y no sólo preguntaros con la molestia que ello puede conllevar.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Jun 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas noches de nuevo.
> 
> Por fin me adentré en el mundo de la bolsa. Realizé mi primera operación y aluciné ya que me cobraron unos 19 euros por una operación de unos 2.200 euros. ¿Cuáles son las mejores compañías en cuanto a comisiones para operar en bolsa?
> 
> ...



Hola ddddd, yo personalmente opero con:
Renta4 para CFD's con acciones
IGMarkets para índices

Saludos y suerte... 

PD: Wataru_ yo veo como se mueven las acciones en premarket, minutos antes de que abra el mercado... en IGMarkets si que se ve el futuro del ibex desde las 00:00 de hoy creo...


----------



## rosonero (8 Jun 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas noches de nuevo.
> 
> Por fin me adentré en el mundo de la bolsa. Realizé mi primera operación y aluciné ya que me cobraron unos 19 euros por una operación de unos 2.200 euros. ¿Cuáles son las mejores compañías en cuanto a comisiones para operar en bolsa?
> 
> ...



Bienvenido y suerte.

Para empezar Ahorro.com está muy bien, funciona sin problemas, tienen unas comisiones bastante competitivas y además con la promoción si te das de alta no pagas comisiones hasta septiembre.

Te dejo un enlace con tarifas y demás Opere en bolsa sin comisiones con Ahorro.com

Pd. Los futuros del Ibex enrojeciendo.


----------



## rosonero (8 Jun 2009)

¿Pepon 26 en Cotizalia.com?


El rally alcista puede coger velocidad en junio - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Starkiller (8 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> ¿Pepon 26 en Cotizalia.com?
> 
> 
> El rally alcista puede coger velocidad en junio - Cotizalia.com



Yo opino mas o menos lo que dicen ahí. Me preocupa, por lo tanto, que aparezca en Cotizalia... lo mismo estoy equivocado...


----------



## Bayne (8 Jun 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Yo opino mas o menos lo que dicen ahí. Me preocupa, por lo tanto, que aparezca en Cotizalia... lo mismo estoy equivocado...



Jejejej, muy bueno.

No obstante, yo esta expresión la veo pericolosa pericolosa...

“Hay demasiados inversores que sienten que se han perdido el rally alcista de los últimos meses”

Ya se sabe, los últimos en llegar


----------



## sapito (8 Jun 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas noches de nuevo.
> 
> Por fin me adentré en el mundo de la bolsa. Realizé mi primera operación y aluciné ya que me cobraron unos 19 euros por una operación de unos 2.200 euros. ¿Cuáles son las mejores compañías en cuanto a comisiones para operar en bolsa?
> 
> ...



Hola apañero.
Con renta 4 por esa operación te habrían cobrado 6 (3 para r4, y 3 para la bolsa) al comprar y lo mismo al vender.Es decir, entre la compra y la venta 12. Si las haces en el mismo dia se te quedaría en 9.

Yo vi una comparativa y r4 es de los mejores si vas a operar habitualmente. Me parece que el banco pastor tenía tb muy buenas ofertas si tienes cuenta con ellos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2009)

Tenéis problemas con los gráficos y cotizaciones en R4? :

Saludos y buenos días...

PD: Se acabó la agonía en Grifols, madre mía qué palo... -440€. Espero que me haya servido de lección...


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Jun 2009)

BUenos días ^__^!

Si... a mi tampoco me va, estos como siempre, vaya sistema informático que tienen.

Sorry por las perdidas..pero a veces es bueno, nos recuerdan el riesgo de esto.

Ahora ando sufriendo con IBE... grrr


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

A los buenos días!



Starkiller dijo:


> Yo opino mas o menos lo que dicen ahí. Me preocupa, por lo tanto, que aparezca en Cotizalia... lo mismo estoy equivocado...



Esa noticia solo significa que el mes de junio será bajista, nada más, tras junio seguiremos subiendo, a las gacelillas les toca entrar ahora a meter capital y palmar históricamente.

Tras junio seguiremos subiendo superando los máximos de ahora, la bolsa es así se puede estar de acuerdo con lo que dice la prensa salmón y seguir teniendo razón, hay que fijarse en el margen temporal del que habla la noticia.

Al fin me pude deshacer de las Realias que llevaba desde no se cuanto tiempo en largos (una semana más o menos), lástima que entré un día antes de lo debido porque mi sistema dio señal ese día por un pequeño fallo en mi programa que ya está subsanado. Si no la operación hubiera sido sumamente lucrativa, pero se ha quedado en mediocremente lucrativa, al menos les he sacado algo más que la comisión.



> PD: Se acabó la agonía en Grifols, madre mía qué palo... -440€. Espero que me haya servido de lección...



Yo las hubiera aguantado un poco antes de quitarmelas de encima, seguro que esta semana hubieras vuelto a los números verdes, pero claro ver el tremendo agujerote toca la moral al más plantado


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

Buenos días.

Siento mucho las minusv en GRIFOLS... al final mi pronostico se está cumpliendo.


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tenéis problemas con los gráficos y cotizaciones en R4? :
> 
> Saludos y buenos días...
> 
> PD: Se acabó la agonía en Grifols, madre mía qué palo... -440€. Espero que me haya servido de lección...



Yo si, pero solo con los CFDs, la cotización de las acciones si las puedo ver.


----------



## pyn (8 Jun 2009)

Buenos y rojos días ¿cómo veis la mañana?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2009)

Gracias x los ánimos... ahora toca recuperar esas pérdidas... 

Largo en Criteria a 3,0957€, je je vaya números salen ahora... y largo en Stoxx con 4 minis sobre los 2470... ha tocado la directriz alcista y ha rebotado...

Saludos....


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos y rojos días ¿cómo veis la mañana?



A las 10 toca rebote hacia arriba.


----------



## Speculo (8 Jun 2009)

Buenos días. Hoy me marcho fuera todo el día.
Dejo mis mini-cortos sobre el SAN sin cerrar.

A ver si alguien me confirma el posible HCH bajista que estoy viendo en el gráfico de las dos últimas sesiones. No me da tiempo a colgarlo, pero ahí queda el análisis.

Luego os leo otro rato.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las 10 toca rebote hacia arriba.



Si... ya lo veo ya... :o

Entonces voy preparándome para certificar hamijo... 




Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Jun 2009)

Hombre un rebote desde -1.54 hasta -1.20 lo veo factible... jaja

Ains... que Gacelilla soy... me pilla largo grr grrr

Edito: Mulder.. dale la vuelta a tu sistema que lo tienes al reves


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hombre un rebote desde -1.54 hasta -1.20 lo veo factible... jaja
> 
> Ains... que Gacelilla soy... me pilla largo grr grrr
> 
> Edito: Mulder.. dale la vuelta a tu sistema que lo tienes al reves



Está claro que eres un hombre sin fé


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Me encanta el olor a cortos por la mañana... :






Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

Para los que aun mantienen la fe, los largos en el Stoxx tienen objetivo 2481, la entrada ideal sería en 2463.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jun 2009)

Fugura de apoyo en el stoxx50 en horas


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Para los que aun mantienen la fe, los largos en el Stoxx tienen objetivo 2481, la entrada ideal sería en 2463.



Pues ale... ahí lo tienes... 

O acaso es que huele a caquita... 








Saludos


----------



## chollero (8 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Para los que aun mantienen la fe, los largos en el Stoxx tienen objetivo 2481, la entrada ideal sería en 2463.



a que hora?


----------



## chameleon (8 Jun 2009)

al ibex no hay quien lo baje de sietemiles hasta que no baje telefónica

por lo visto está presionando a los proveedores para que rebajen costes. de repente y unilateralmente TF decide que le paga 100k menos a indra y tienen que tragar.

el mercado ejpañol es como 1/5 del beneficio. tienen que ir las cosas mal en sudamérica para bajarla.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Para los que aun mantienen la fe, los largos en el Stoxx tienen objetivo 2481, la entrada ideal sería en 2463.



Yo he entrado con 2 minis más en el 2455... y he comprado más criterias a 3,06...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

:


Este hilo se está llenando de esquiroles... :




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo he entrado con 2 minis más en el 2455... y he comprado más criterias a 3,06...
> 
> Saludos...



A mi las CRI también me están dando el dia :

Aunque las sigo teniendo alcistas para toda esta semana y todo este mes.


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

chollero dijo:


> a que hora?



En la página anterior dije que habría rebote a las 10 y así ha sido.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jun 2009)

Era un espejismo, guano time especulatas.


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

ACCIONA, se va de nuevo a los 99,00€ en cuanto firme el crédito para comprar las renov a ENDESA.

Puede estar al caer.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Era un espejismo, guano time especulatas.




El stoxx en 15 minutos hay un martillo verde, pero creo que hasta que no se vuelvan a juntar las MM, no hay bull market. Prudencia hamijos,


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Jun 2009)

como mola la bolsa cuando se gana ....fuera del SAN a 7.58 10 ctms por accion a la saca y esperando a los 9340 para abrir largos con los beneficios

ahhhhm buenos dias a todos


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En la página anterior dije que habría rebote a las 10 y así ha sido.



¿Si...???, espérese que voy a ponerme las gafas porque no lo veo bien... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

Ya hemos comenzado a mover el arbol.... quien va a resistir, sin caerse?


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jun 2009)

que bien nos vamos al guano , tengo unos put del ibex comprados en 9500 y algo .

realmente creo que se inicia la bajada poner largos es de locos


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

*Oooooooo....leeeeeeeeé...*



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

¡Piense como la bolsa! Ella cree en la reactivación de los valores cíclicos






Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Si...???, espérese que voy a ponerme las gafas porque no lo veo bien... :



Tras bajar tanto es normal que el rebote sea lento al principio, pero que sea lento no quiere decir que deje de ser seguro. No hemos perforado el mínimo del día en la vela de las 9, así que el rebote sigue en marcha.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jun 2009)

contar tambien que me puse largo con mucho apalancamiento en plena bajada el lunes ese que comenzo la subida alrededor de los 8800 , pero no se porque las vendi 15 min antes de que comenzase el subidon y lo peor es que las vendi para ponerme corto


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Jun 2009)

ha llegado a los 9340 pero se me ha escapado...2 minis a 9360 y quiera dios que el hch que ha visto speculo no sea un hch


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Jun 2009)

no es caida, tenemos que tocar los 9850 al menos infieles


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> no es caida, tenemos que tocar los 9850 al menos infieles



*¿Pero es que nadie lo huele o qué...?* :



Saludos :


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jun 2009)

9850 ? creo que ese es el anzuelo la gente se quedara pilladisima esperando el 9850 que a mi parecer no llegara , por cierto los futuros del dj estan al -1%


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Jun 2009)

A estas horas los futuros americanos no cuentan... Solo son medias que hacen maquinas. A partir de las 2 y 30 o un poco más es cuando hay que fijarse... aunque poco importa, nada más abrir pegan un salto sin dirección conocida 

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> A estas horas los futuros americanos no cuentan... Solo son medias que hacen maquinas. A partir de las 2 y 30 o un poco más es cuando hay que fijarse... aunque poco importa, nada más abrir pegan un salto sin dirección conocida
> 
> Un saludo



A estas horas los futuros USA los mueven los europeos, máquinas puede que también, pero principalmente son operadores europeos 

No son medias calculadas ni nada de eso.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jun 2009)

no importan? no se si te as fijado pero el ibex es el perro faldero de las bolsas estadounidenses , al ibex solo le vale que estan suban incluso si los gringos se pusieran en movimiento lateral bajista el ibex adelantaria lo peor osea el guano .

sinceramente aqui se esta viendo como la gente intenta ganar el ultimo centimo de la subida y por eso todo parece indicar que ellos seran los que alimenten a los tibus .


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

¿Nadie abre largos...? :


Pero si ésto va a despegar...!!!! :




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Jun 2009)

corto en ohl a 13,80 a esta se le va a acabar el chollo en breve....
ya vamos pa arriba yujuuu objetivo 9470


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Nadie abre largos...? :
> 
> Pero si ésto va a despegar...!!!! :



Yo estoy esperando a que las FER se pongan a tiro, ya han superado los 15 euros de momento pero tengo la señal algo más arriba.

edito: Donde dije FER quise decir IDR, sorry.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo estoy esperando a que las FER se pongan a tiro, ya han superado los 15 euros de momento pero tengo la señal algo más arriba.



¿Objetivo los 11000 del ibex...? :




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Objetivo los 11000 del ibex...? :



No lo se, pero este mes no toca :


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

ANA, tiene muy poco VOL negociado... vamos a recuperar en cuanto el IBEX reaccione.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (8 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No lo se, pero este mes no toca :



Ni el próximo ni al siguiente, y así ya llegamos a octubre. Me temo que se terminó la fiesta alcista para todos.

Ahora hay que empezar a hablar sobre la posibilidad de ver al Ibex en los 4000 o 3000. Yo creo que para el próximo año podemos tumbarlo fácilmente


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Hoy voy a certificar os guste o no... :



Saludos


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jun 2009)

se acabo el rebotillo , retomamos el camino del guano


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Ni el próximo ni al siguiente, y así ya llegamos a octubre. Me temo que se terminó la fiesta alcista para todos.
> 
> Ahora hay que empezar a hablar sobre la posibilidad de ver al Ibex en los 4000 o 3000. Yo creo que para el próximo año podemos tumbarlo fácilmente



Es exactamente igual de peligroso pensar que el mercado siempre va a subir como pensar que el mercado siempre va a bajar. Hay que ser capaz de cambiar de opinión como de camiseta y estos cambios de opinión deben tomarse en base a *hechos contrastados*, como por ejemplo perforación de mínimos importantes (semanales o mensuales) o superación de máximos importantes.

Todo lo demás es palabrería y wishful thinking.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Jun 2009)

upss fuera de largos en 9360 0 points comisiones pal broker
vaya subida de mierda sin fuerza ni na


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Todo lo demás es palabrería y wishful thinking.




Si el SAN vuelve a los 7,60 le meto con la puntita... 



Saludos


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jun 2009)

no es tiempo de aprovechar rebotillos perdera dinero como lo hice yo poniendome corto en 3 ocasiones cuando empezo la subida desde los 8800  , es tiempo de cortos .


----------



## Caída a Plomo (8 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es exactamente igual de peligroso pensar que el mercado siempre va a subir como pensar que el mercado siempre va a bajar. Hay que ser capaz de cambiar de opinión como de camiseta y estos cambios de opinión deben tomarse en base a *hechos contrastados*, como por ejemplo perforación de mínimos importantes (semanales o mensuales) o superación de máximos importantes.
> 
> Todo lo demás es palabrería y wishful thinking.



Con el dinero no se juega. La gente no puede ni debe ponerse larga esperando si se perforan unos mínimos o no, porque si se perforan ya se quedan pillados. Eso es perder pasta.


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no es tiempo de aprovechar rebotillos perdera dinero como lo hice yo poniendome corto en 3 ocasiones cuando empezo la subida desde los 8800  , es tiempo de cortos .



Aun no, esto es solo un pequeño receso, a las 12 volveremos a retomar las alzas. Además, esta tarde los gringos van a venir con ganas de hacer la última subida.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Aun no, esto es solo un pequeño receso, a las 12 volveremos a retomar las alzas. Además, esta tarde los gringos van a venir con ganas de hacer la última subida.



¿Y qué fue de lo de las 10...? :


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Con el dinero no se juega. La gente no puede ni debe ponerse larga esperando si se perforan unos mínimos o no, porque si se perforan ya se quedan pillados. Eso es perder pasta.



Si se perforan mínimos y estás largo lo correcto, entonces, es cerrar la posición inmediatamente.


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Y qué fue de lo de las 10...? :



No veo que hayamos pasado aun los mínimos de antes de las 10 :


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es exactamente igual de peligroso pensar que el mercado siempre va a subir como pensar que el mercado siempre va a bajar. Hay que ser capaz de cambiar de opinión como de camiseta y estos cambios de opinión deben tomarse en base a *hechos contrastados*, como por ejemplo perforación de mínimos importantes (semanales o mensuales) o superación de máximos importantes.
> 
> Todo lo demás es palabrería y wishful thinking.



De acuerdo Mulder, pero dime que hace el IBEX en 9300 puntos con 5 millones de parados, y todo el sector bancario descapitalizado.

Yo si creo que el IBEX se tiene que ir al guano no es porque me guste más o menos, es una cuestión de fundamentales.

No podemos seguir indexados con los americanos cuando estamos 2 o 3 veces más jodidos que ellos.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Aun no, esto es solo un pequeño receso, a las 12 volveremos a retomar las alzas. Además, esta tarde los gringos van a venir con ganas de hacer la última subida.



le repito que ese es el anzuelo "la ultima subida " realmente estoy convencido de que comienza la bajada , me da igual si se da lo de la ultima subida pero si no se da significaria que tendria que ponerme corto desde mas abajo .

de todas maneras es de locos ponerse largos ahora mismo , o corto o a esperar que se confirme totalmente esta bajada , lo mismo nos pilla el toro y terminamos comprando cuando comience un nuevo gran rebote :o


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2009)

He vendido los dos largos en 2466,5, he abierto otro en 2459,5...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

500acs -ANA- a 90,15€ hay que darle un poco de margen!


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

muertoviviente dijo:


> *lo mismo nos pilla el toro *y terminamos comprando cuando comience un nuevo gran rebote :o




Hable por usted... 



¿Quiere un capote...? :




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

En R4 no quedan cortos del POP, Bankinter ni del Sabadell... ahí os dejo el apunte... 



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jun 2009)

Pregunta abierta al foro:

-.No sería que esa mega subida de 100 puntos que vimos el viernes una manera bastante efectiva de limpiar de cortos el mercado¿?


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hable por usted...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que jodio , lo que queria decir es que lo mismo nos ponemos cortos en el momento en que se produzca un nuevo gran rebote  , intentar tradear a la contra ( largos ) es muy dificil ahora mismo suerte del compi del foro que solo a perdido comisiones no merece la pena el riesgo .


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> De acuerdo Mulder, pero dime que hace el IBEX en 9300 puntos con 5 millones de parados, y todo el sector bancario descapitalizado.
> 
> Yo si creo que el IBEX se tiene que ir al guano no es porque me guste más o menos, es una cuestión de fundamentales.



Vade retro Satanás, fundamentales no! 

Vamos a hacer un ejercicio:

Piensa que hacía el Ibex en 14.000 con 3-3.5 millones de parados y la banca igualmente descapitalizada. Razona si la bajada en ~5000 puntos ha sido suficiente o no.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Vamos botitas ven con papá... :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Jun 2009)

muertoviviente dijo:


> le repito que ese es el anzuelo "la ultima subida " realmente estoy convencido de que comienza la bajada , me da igual si se da lo de la ultima subida pero si no se da significaria que tendria que ponerme corto desde mas abajo .
> 
> de todas maneras es de locos ponerse largos ahora mismo , o corto o a esperar que se confirme totalmente esta bajada , lo mismo nos pilla el toro y terminamos comprando cuando comience un nuevo gran rebote :o



Entonces es momento de largos .

Para mi aún no se ha acabado el rebote, es más propongo otra alternativa... ¿Quién nos dice que esto no va a volver a ser otro mercado alcista en vez de un rebote?. Con esto no quiero decir que sea esta mi opinión, sino que estoy "abierto" a más posibilidades.

¿Caeremos esta tarde? Pfff y yo que se... ya me gustaría a mi saberlo, solo opino que les costó mucho maquillar el cierre en 940 y eso quiere decir algo. Además marcamos el camino a los 960 y en mi opinión si caemos no vamos a traspasar la DMA200 .Esto no es una opinión, me juego mi dinero en ello y por tanto lo creo, si estoy confundido... perderé más pasta, sino estuviera medio pillado en IBE, cerraba y a mirar lo que ocurre o bien compraría justo por encima de la linea con un stop claro está.

Ea no me linchéis mucho. Mixtables, olvídate de los datos de España. Te irá mejor.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Vade retro Satanás, fundamentales no!
> 
> Vamos a hacer un ejercicio:
> 
> Piensa que hacía el Ibex en 14.000 con 3-3.5 millones de parados y la banca igualmente descapitalizada. Razona si la bajada en ~5000 puntos ha sido suficiente o no.



Pues ahi estaba la pasta del ladrillo 

"En el sistema monetario moderno, mientras la música siga sonando, no hay perdedores"


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Entonces es momento de largos .
> 
> Para mi aún no se ha acabado el rebote, es más propongo otra alternativa... ¿Quién nos dice que esto no va a volver a ser otro mercado alcista en vez de un rebote?. Con esto no quiero decir que sea esta mi opinión, sino que estoy "abierto" a más posibilidades.
> 
> ...



Me irá mejor en que sentido¿?


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Últimas oportunidades para ponerse corto.....


Me los quitan de las manos hoyga... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

Objetivo de DP HF... llevarnos a ACS a 36,10€


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Jun 2009)

Mixtables, solo que evitarás ruido de fondo. Nos interesan los datos Americanos y quizás más los datos Chinos.

Cuando los chinos, tengan mejores datos, los americanos irán mejorando y por último los europeos. 

El ibex, no es España ni su economía. 

Un saludo y ánimos...


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

No me ha entrado la orden a 7,60... mecagüen sus muertos... :



Saludos :


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Jun 2009)

otra vez largos en 9380 ya veis la confianza que tengo yo en la caida esta


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> otra vez largos en 9380 ya veis la confianza que tengo yo en la caida esta



Si, esperaremos un poco a ver por donde nos vienen los americanos... :o



Saludos


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jun 2009)

poco importan ya las buenas noticias las bolsas ya an descontado esa pequeña recuperacion o que hayamos tocado fondo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No me ha entrado la orden a 7,60... mecagüen sus muertos... :
> 
> Saludos :



A mi no me entra una de compra en 7,58€... :

Saludos...

PD: Muertoviviente pon haches que son gratis...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Jun 2009)

Me han violado mis grifols !!!! 
Estas se las dejare a los nietos...

Yo creo que se inicio la corrección,lo de los 9800 y bajada lo veo muy facil y vox populi asi que me puse corto esta mañana y que pase lo que tenga que pasar...

DP siento lo de tu familiar,un abarazo.

Como veis a Ferrovial? Lleva dias con bajadas fuertes,que soportes tiene este valor?


----------



## Pabajista (8 Jun 2009)

Ultimamente hay mucho "broteverdista" por aqui...

Hay que ponerse cortito con el verano para no pasar calor, ya para el otoño-invierno se podrán sacar los largos del armario...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> He vendido los dos largos en 2466,5, he abierto otro en 2459,5...
> 
> Saludos...



Vendido en 2469,5... me voy a hacer recados y a comer con los papis... luego os leo... 

Suerte a tod@s...


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Pabajista dijo:


> Ultimamente hay mucho "broteverdista" por aqui...
> 
> Hay que ponerse cortito con el verano para no pasar calor, *ya para el otoño-invierno se podrán sacar los largos del armario*...




¿Se acaba de caer de la higuera o qué...? :




Saludos :


----------



## Bayne (8 Jun 2009)

No habrá guano confirmado hasta que aparezca por aquí Condor


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jun 2009)

Venga, un poquito de publicidad creativa-engañosa:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lwhKpzxCVnc&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lwhKpzxCVnc&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Pabajista (8 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Se acaba de caer de la higuera o qué...? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya lo verá usted en octubre


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Diosssssss... no sabeis lo que me está costando no darle al puto botón... :



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me han violado mis grifols !!!!
> Estas se las dejare a los nietos...



Ya te dije que las Grifols se iban para abajo 




> Como veis a Ferrovial? Lleva dias con bajadas fuertes,que soportes tiene este valor?



La veo bien para entrar largo a partir de mañana, la veo alcista para toda esta semana, aunque en mensual la veo bajista.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Pabajista dijo:


> Ya lo verá usted en octubre



De Octubre a Diciembre la bolsa parecerá Chernobyl... :


Pero nada... usted póngase largo a principios de otoño si tiene cojones... :o



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Jun 2009)

El euro se desincha esta a 1,38 dolares grrrrr


----------



## Pabajista (8 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> De Octubre a Diciembre la bolsa parecerá Chernobyl... :
> 
> 
> Pero nada... usted póngase largo a principios de otoño si tiene cojones... :o
> ...



No lo dude, si está abajo de verdad no lo dude... pillarla a media subida es de pobres, hay que entrar bien abajo.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Joder.... que lateral más aburrido... 


¿Cómo están las apuestas para esta tarde...?


tonuel_____ 9150



Saludos :


----------



## Starkiller (8 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Entonces es momento de largos .
> 
> Para mi aún no se ha acabado el rebote, es más propongo otra alternativa... ¿Quién nos dice que esto no va a volver a ser otro mercado alcista en vez de un rebote?. Con esto no quiero decir que sea esta mi opinión, sino que estoy "abierto" a más posibilidades.
> 
> ...



Hay gente que no se da cuenta que una bolsa alcista puede (En este caso es) un síntoma de una mala economía.

Economía jodida= Subida en el PER de los valores, y refugio en la renta variable.

Los fundamentales en bolsa funcionan cojonudamente, el problema es que la gente suele coger los equivocados...


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

Dentro de ACCIONA ... con 200acs a 90,00€


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

A ver si los americanos vienen con volatilidad y empapelo santanderes en la cresta de la ola... 



Saludos


----------



## Caída a Plomo (8 Jun 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Hay gente que no se da cuenta que una bolsa alcista puede (En este caso es) un síntoma de una mala economía.
> 
> Economía jodida= Subida en el PER de los valores, y refugio en la renta variable.
> 
> Los fundamentales en bolsa funcionan cojonudamente, el problema es que la gente suele coger los equivocados...



La bolsa ha subido porque no hay absolutamente nada donde se pueda invertir, a la gente le gusta el casino y las máquinas tragaperras y no pueden tener el dinero quieto bajo el colchón o en una cuenta sin remunerar, pero la avaricia puede y 'juegan' aunque a las gacelas les sale muy caro.


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

Por lo que he averiguado... hay muchos inversores enganchados con los futuros, eso si crea verdadera adicción.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jun 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> La bolsa ha subido porque no hay absolutamente nada donde se pueda invertir, a la gente le gusta el casino y las máquinas tragaperras y no pueden tener el dinero quieto bajo el colchón o en una cuenta sin remunerar, pero la avaricia puede y 'juegan' aunque a las gacelas les sale muy caro.



Yo creo que es mucho más sencillo.

La bolsa está alcista, porque con tipos al 0, el VAN de cualquier acción es infinito.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (8 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Yo creo que es mucho más sencillo.
> 
> La bolsa está alcista, porque con tipos al 0, el VAN de cualquier acción es infinito.



¿Incluso si la empresa está en pérdidas, tiene un futuro desolador y una gestión pésima?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jun 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> ¿Incluso si la empresa está en pérdidas, tiene un futuro desolador y una gestión pésima?




Nah, esas las quitan, no vaya a ser que la bolsa no suba. Veáse C y GM.


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

*Durante la semana....*

NUEVA YORK --La siguiente tabla muestra los indicadores económicos que se publicarán esta semana en Estados Unidos y las estimaciones de los economistas de burbuja.info: ​FECHA HORA INDICADOR PERÍODO CONSENSO PREVIO 


Martes 1000 Inventarios mayoristas Abr -1,2% -1,6% 



Miércoles 0830 Déficit comercial EEUU Abr US$29.000m US$27.600m 

1400 Presupuesto federal May -$180.500m -$20.900m 

Jueves 0830 Solic. seguro desempleo  Jun 6 615.000 621.000 

0830 Ventas minoristas May +0,5% -0,4% 
0830 -- sin autos May +0,4% -0,5% 
1000 Inventarios empresas Abr -0,8% -1,0% 



Viernes 0830 Precios importación May +1,5% +1,6% 

0955 Índice percepción consumidor 

U. Michigan/Reuters (preliminar) Jun 69,8 69,4* 


*Lectura final mayo


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

MADRID --La agencia de análisis y medición de riesgos estadounidense Standard and Poor's (S&P) rebajó el viernes la calificación crediticia a largo plazo de Irlanda de 'AA+' a 'AA' y la situó en perspectiva negativa ante la posibilidad de nuevos recortes a medio plazo. 

Standard and Poor's consideró que los costes fiscales a los que Irlanda tendrá que hacer frente para financiar su sistema financiero serán significativamente mayores a los anunciados por el Gobierno y elevarán la deuda del país por encima del 100% del PIB a medio plazo. 

"La calificación podría ser rebajada nuevamente si la calidad de los activos del sector financiero se deteriora a un ritmo más rápido de lo que esperamos o si la gravedad de la crisis tuviese un impacto negativo sobre la política fiscal del Gobierno mayor de lo previsto", señaló el analista David Beers de Standard and Poor's.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Jun 2009)

La gente de la calle normal que antes entraba en bolsa cuando subia,no entra en renta variable ni loca,prefieren incluso meterse en las preferentes de bancos y cajas,las gacelas estan ya muy escaldadas....


----------



## Africano (8 Jun 2009)

Perdón por meterme como elefante por cacharrería.
No tengo ni puta idea de bolsa,así que perdón si meto la pata ¿compraríais acciones de lockheed?
Sería para tenerlas 15 años o más.
Gracias de "antebrazo" :


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

LMT... puede ser una buena inversión ... al igual que algunas farmas que han resistido honorablemente durante octubre y marzo.

Pero 15 años... dejarlas invertidas modo hucha?


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Africano dijo:


> Perdón por meterme como elefante por cacharrería.
> No tengo ni puta idea de bolsa,así que perdón si meto la pata ¿compraríais acciones de lockheed?
> Sería para tenerlas 15 años o más.
> Gracias de "antebrazo" :



Espera a finales de año... 


Que mania tiene la gente de comprar justo en la cresta de la ola... :o




Saludos


----------



## Africano (8 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> LMT... puede ser una buena inversión ... al igual que algunas farmas que han resistido honorablemente durante octubre y marzo.
> 
> Pero 15 años... dejarlas invertidas modo hucha?



Si, como no tengo ni puta idea lo que me queda es aguantar.


----------



## Africano (8 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Espera a finales de año...
> 
> 
> Que mania tiene la gente de comprar justo en la cresta de la ola... :o
> ...



Manía no, ha coincidido. Voy comprando cuando puedo y todavía no he vendido ni una vez.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (8 Jun 2009)

Africano dijo:


> Sería para tenerlas 15 años o más.



Para cualquier acción, depende de la edad que yo tuviera y del patrimonio.

Si por ejemplo tuviera 80 años, pues no. Dentro de 15 años me daría igual que esas acciones valieran 0 o mil trillones.

Si el dinero de me cae por las orejas, pues sólo si me produce placer tener cromitos.

En cualquier caso 15 años son tantos años que ni me plantearía algo así nunca con acciones de bolsa salvo que fuera parte interesada con un porcentaje alto y estuviera en el Consejo de Administración.


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

Durante los pocos meses que llevo en los mercados... siempre vas a encontrar un mejor punto de entrada, ahí están las dudas del inversor.

Si lo tienes decidido, una buena opción es plantearse una fecha tope de entrada y despues NO MIRAR LA COTIZACIÓN en un largo periodo de tiempo, si tienes claro que ese dinero no tienes que recuperarlo.

Yo lo he hecho con acciones USA, y me va medianamente bien, por ahora, hehehehe si la miro... pero no toco el botón!


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Africano dijo:


> Si, como no tengo ni puta idea.




Se nota... 

Espera a la debacle de las bolsas mundiales y entonces entra con todo lo que quieras...

Ya llegará el momento de ponerse largo mucho más abajo... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

Retiro mi estrategia con ACS... voy a ver como abrimos a las 15:30h.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (8 Jun 2009)

Gamesa se va a espachurrar a esta velocidad 
Estoy esperándolas a 9


----------



## Africano (8 Jun 2009)

Seguiré ahorrando pasta entonces...
Lo que me corroe es que en caso de debacle en las bolsas (y posible conflicto armado) esta empresa debido a lo que se dedica subiría un montón.
Saludos


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

GAMESA... tiene que recuperar los 17,00€ ... MORGAN va a recuperar su inversión en breve... han pagado 16,10€ aprox por el 10% a IBERDROLA.


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

Me gusta BOING (BA) para acumular, si hay recorte.


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

Por otro lado... tienes que tener en cuenta las empresas que ofrecen DIV en USA, te lo descuentan DOS VECES ...TAX en origen.... y luego IRPF PATRIO.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Africano dijo:


> Seguiré ahorrando pasta entonces...
> Lo que me corroe es que en caso de debacle en las bolsas (y posible conflicto armado) esta empresa debido a lo que se dedica subiría un montón.
> Saludos



Cuando la bolsa se desploma... todo se desploma... :o

Unas más y otras menos... pero todo se va p'abajo...



Saludos


----------



## Africano (8 Jun 2009)

Yo tengo algunas Raytheon, me gusta el sector


----------



## Africano (8 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Por otro lado... tienes que tener en cuenta las empresas que ofrecen DIV en USA, te lo descuentan DOS VECES ...TAX en origen.... y luego IRPF PATRIO.



¿No hay un impreso en el que solicitas la devolución por doble imposición? Hasta ahora no lo he hecho porque vale mas el papel que los dividendos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2009)

Ya vuelvo a estar por aquí... largo en SAN 7.58€... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ya vuelvo a estar por aquí... largo en SAN 7.58€...
> 
> Saludos...



Que alegria me ha dado usted... 


Ya creia que se me escapaba el SAN y que me quedaba con el camión de pepinos sin disparar... 




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Que alegria me ha dado usted...
> 
> Ya creia que se me escapaba el SAN y que me quedaba con el camión de pepinos sin disparar...
> 
> Saludos



La verdad es que espero una tarde bastante alcista... (entiéndase alcista desde donde estamos ahora... )... Pero quédese tranquilo, no creo que las aguante mucho tiempo, si puedo sacármelas hoy, mejor...

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (8 Jun 2009)

Bueeenas ... Ya estoy por aquí y me encuentro con más de lo mismo. No se ha movido nada, salvo vuestros comentarios, desde que lo dejé esta mañana.
Cierro los cortos del SAN en 7,58 y me quedo con unas buenas plusvalías y a la espera de la apertura yanqui.

Sólo decir que mientras SAN no pierda con ganas los 7,60 , aquí no se van a ver ni giros ni leches, así que cuidadito con los cortos esos agresivos, que esto no baja aunque todo el mundo empuje.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Jun 2009)

joer,ya era hora,venga rompe los 9400 bonito,dame mis plusvalias


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Bueeenas ... Ya estoy por aquí y me encuentro con más de lo mismo. No se ha movido nada, salvo vuestros comentarios, desde que lo dejé esta mañana.
> Cierro los cortos del SAN en 7,58 y me quedo con unas buenas plusvalías y a la espera de la apertura yanqui.
> 
> Sólo decir que mientras SAN no pierda con ganas los 7,60 , aquí no se van a ver ni giros ni leches, así que cuidadito con los cortos esos agresivos, que esto no baja aunque todo el mundo empuje.



Ya... pero es que en R4 quedan cada vez menos cortos... 

A ver si vuelve a los 7,80 y le meto si o si... 



Saludos


----------



## Hank Scorpio (8 Jun 2009)

Africano dijo:


> Perdón por meterme como elefante por cacharrería.
> No tengo ni puta idea de bolsa,así que perdón si meto la pata ¿compraríais acciones de lockheed?
> Sería para tenerlas 15 años o más.
> Gracias de "antebrazo" :



Yo llevo varios años en LMT, cómo empresa sólida es pero ten en cuenta que te encuentras algo alta la cotización.

De análisis técnico no soy un experto te podrán aconsejar mejor los demás.

Sus cuentas son solventes y los productos desarrollados buena acogida al necesitar sustituirse por ejemplo el harrier en muchos paises.

Problema ten en cuenta que muchos pedidos quizas no aguanten, al tener que realizar recortes de presupuesto.

Como entrada ahora mismo no esta mal GD, tengo que analizarla más a fondo.


----------



## Starkiller (8 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Yo creo que es mucho más sencillo.
> 
> La bolsa está alcista, porque con tipos al 0, el VAN de cualquier acción es infinito.



Eso lo pensaran los inversores que no sepan matemáticas xD

Sería infinito si el cash flow se dividiera entre cero. Pero se divide entre uno (Precisamente porque otra cosa sería absurda).

Con tipos cero, el VAN es el cash flow (Dividido entre 1) menos la inversión inicial. Eso solo si no tenemos en cuenta coste oportunidad y otras zarandajas.

EDITO para añadir: nunca me han gustado los cálculos que incorporan tipos, pero no incorporan inflación. Pero allá ellos.


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

He analizado Lockheed en mensual y recomendaría la entrada a partir de enero del 2010, tal vez diciembre del 2009 como poco, no antes, ahora en el corto/medio plazo va a caerse y mucho.

edito: el objetivo de caida es hasta 76.22.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Jun 2009)

que pesaos los del ibex,me voy a currar con los huevos en la garganta...como siempre


----------



## Africano (8 Jun 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Yo llevo varios años en LMT, cómo empresa sólida es pero ten en cuenta que te encuentras algo alta la cotización.
> 
> De análisis técnico no soy un experto te podrán aconsejar mejor los demás.
> 
> ...



Gracias.
¿alguien conoce algún fondo que invierta en los índices DFI ó DFX que se pueda contratar en España?
Saludos.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (8 Jun 2009)

Africano dijo:


> ¿No hay un impreso en el que solicitas la devolución por doble imposición? Hasta ahora no lo he hecho porque vale mas el papel que los dividendos



Si.

Aun asi viendo tus comentarios, ves cómo se mueve el sector.
Siempre puedes diversificar si estan tan seguro de ese futuro tienes el sector de Defensa no aeroespacial, para diversificar.

Por ejemplo Rheinmettal, o la propia GD.


----------



## Speculo (8 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya... pero es que en R4 quedan cada vez menos cortos...



¿Y? Los warrants y las opciones sobre acciones los tienes siempre disponibles.

No sólo de CFDs vive el especulador


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> He analizado Lockheed en mensual y recomendaría la entrada a partir de enero del 2010, tal vez diciembre del 2009 como poco, no antes, ahora en el corto/medio plazo va a caerse y mucho.



*yalodeciayo...* :o



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Y? Los warrants y las opciones sobre acciones los tienes siempre disponibles.
> 
> No sólo de CFDs vive el especulador




Pero yo si... :


Vamos SAN... majete... ven con papá tonuel... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

VENDIDAS TODAS MIS ANPI a 2.85USD

ANPI - Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (USA) - Google Finance

+70,00% BENEFICIO... Y SEGUIRAN SUBIENDO!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jun 2009)

O subimos mucho, o caemos mucho, ya no quedan medias tintas.


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

ANPI, me ha reportado +20.000,00€ de plusv... queria celebrarlo con vosotros!


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ANPI, me ha reportado +20.000,00€ de plusv... queria celebrarlo con vosotros!



Pues danos 1000€ a cada uno... 




Saludos :o


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

La euforia contagiará nuevas plusvalias!


----------



## aksarben (8 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ANPI, me ha reportado +20.000,00€ de plusv... queria celebrarlo con vosotros!



Uau, enhorabuena .


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ANPI, me ha reportado +20.000,00€ de plusv... queria celebrarlo con vosotros!



Felicidades DP...  Yo a ver si recupero lo de Grifols esta tarde... Y mira que tú y Mulder lo dijísteis, jeje

Saludos y ánimos con las Grifols Hannibal!!!!! 

PD: Mixtables, yo creo que toca subir, no se han perdido directrices alcistas y falta la última onda alcista... En breve me pondré otra vez largo en el stoxx...


----------



## Africano (8 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ANPI, me ha reportado +20.000,00€ de plusv... queria celebrarlo con vosotros!



Enhorabuena!!!:
Mas que de la pasta me da envidia lo que controlas/ais para ganar dinero en esto.
:o


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Jun 2009)

Enhorabuena DP.
Yo me conformaría con el 10% de eso...


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

Hay operaciones que merece la pena compartir, de hecho... yo siempre las comento antes en el foro.

ANPI, subió el otro día +31,00% y las guardé... al día siguiente pullback a 1.62USD y hoy hasta 2.94USD... yo he preferido ejecutar las plusv!

Es muy probable que esta cot, llegue a los 5.00USD ... hay que vigilarla.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Diosssss... no os vayais al guano sin mi.... joder.... :




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ANPI, me ha reportado +20.000,00€ de plusv... queria celebrarlo con vosotros!



Pues ya sabes que el socio financiero de todos los españoles a los que les va bien se llevará sus 3600 euros de plusvalías  

Enhorabuena.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Diosssss... no os vayais al guano sin mi.... joder.... :
> 
> Saludos



Esto ni es guano ni ná tonuel... vas a ver a tus SAN a 7,8€ en breve... 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

Yo soy un buen "supporter" del estado Español" y sin remordimientos!


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo soy un buen "supporter" del estado Español" y sin remordimientos!



DP HF siempre gana... no hace falta felicitarle... es lo que esperamos que haga...

España necesita más compatriotas como usted... :










Saludos


----------



## Kujire (8 Jun 2009)

HOOOOOOOOOOLAAAAAAAAA!

Felicitaciones a los cortos! empezar la semana así mola

Estamos jugando con los 930 del ESEPE, a ver si los rompe de una vez y nos vamos a buscar el 924 y dejamos de hacer el paripé

DP ha vuelto a saquear la caja Felicidades!!


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Estamos jugando con los 930 del ESEPE, a ver si los rompe de una vez y nos vamos a buscar el 924 y dejamos de hacer el paripé




Noooooooooooooo......... :




Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

Kujire... hay muchas farmas que darán el campanazo en los prox días... hay que estar dentro!

Gracias a todos por vuestras felicitaciones.


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

Hoy he echado de nuevo papelitos de DRYSHIP. 4000acs a la cartera... a 6.69USD ... los 12.00USD están al caer.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Jun 2009)

Aquí no huele más que a guano, ¿dónde está el rebote?
Sigo con mis Accionas compradas a 94,10... que desastre.


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

Yo te hago compañia con 200 ANITAS a 90,00€


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aquí no huele más que a guano, ¿dónde está el rebote?
> Sigo con mis Accionas compradas a 94,10... que desastre.



Pregúntale a LCASC... parece que se ha fumado unas lineas... :




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (8 Jun 2009)

No miréis al Ibex. Es un índice-porra. Hay que mirar a SAN y a TEF, a ver qué hacen. SAN respeta su soporte y no le dejan caer. Y a TEF tampoco.
Hoy ya no caemos más. Al menos de momento.


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

Entro largo en FER a 22.49


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pregúntale a LCASC... parece que se ha fumado unas lineas... :
> 
> Saludos



Yo he abierto un par de minis en 2463,5... 

Saludos...

PD: Estoy con Speculo, además ni el S&P ni el Stoxx han roto sus tendencias alcistas...


----------



## Kujire (8 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aquí no huele más que a guano, ¿dónde está el rebote?
> Sigo con mis Accionas compradas a 94,10... que desastre.



tranquila, yo te las veo bien... hazle caso a DP que es el de las manos fuertes en Acciona


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

*Paulson... yo te invoco....* :





Saludos


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

NUEVA YORK --Los precios del petróleo se han duplicado con creces desde febrero, incluso pese a que la demanda por crudo es "considerablemente menos volátil que el precio", señala Edward Silver en el blog Money & Co del diario LA Times. "Claramente, la inestabilidad está en el ADN de nuestra principal fuente energética", afirma. "Lo único que está claro: El desplazamiento desde US$33 a US$68 el barril -durante tiempos de excedentes- ofrece apenas una muestra de lo que sucederá cuando nuevamente disminuya la oferta.

En caso de que la recesión pase y la escasez se asiente, la vuelta a la angustia por el tema de la energía, acá y en todo el mundo, generará precios vertiginosos en el mercado petrolero". (SMR) 

Oil: The rise and fall . . . and rise | Money & Company | Los Angeles Times


----------



## Starkiller (8 Jun 2009)

No tendrá el precio del petróleo que ver con la debilidad del dólar, que va...


----------



## Bayne (8 Jun 2009)

Ojo, SAN ha tocado 7.55

Y 7.54


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes
Parece que el canal convergente del DJI va dando que hablar.

Si Ibex cierra bajo 9415 es para abrir cortos.Mientras tanto tranquilidad.

DJI va a juguetear con mínimos intradía.

Poooodeeeemooooos!!

Saludos


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Como el SAN cierre por debajo de 7,50 y yo con la munición cargada me va a dar algo... :



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2009)

Largo en Repsol 16,02€... 

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (8 Jun 2009)

De todas formas, aunque no se vaya a caer de momento y no se hayan roto líneas de tendencia, no está de más recordar que los precios están jugando con esas líneas de una forma más que peligrosa. Están en la cuerda floja y es muy arriesgado meterse en cualquier dirección en este momento. Yo esperaría a tener alguna confirmación para quedarme dentro del mercado ahora mismo.
Por mucho que funcionen los soportes.


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *Paulson... yo te invoco....* :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sabia opción has tomado!!

Paulson tiene más peligro que Saurón y Harry Potter intentando ligar con las Winx.


----------



## Kujire (8 Jun 2009)

Atención perdemos los 930 ESEPE!!!!!!!!!!!!! nuevo mínimo!!

Carga de profundidad lista....

Ed: Recuerden ...."si lo que les emociona es ver como salen los numeritos en la pantalla, parpadeando a un ritmo frenético ... ..... como las lucecitas de las tragaperras .... " me lo haría mirar eh, el trading aumenta cualquier cualquier tipo de dependencia, vicio, psicopatía y no es apto para todo el mundo, perder dinero no mola y ganar dinero en bolsa no es sencillo, por mucha experiencia que se tenga éxitos pasados no garantizan nada, este juego está en evolución continua.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Tranquilidad... hoy el SAN hasta se permite el lujo de soltar papelitos... :o



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Largo en Repsol 16,02€...
> 
> Saludos...



Pedazo de operación de nosecuantos millones de acciones que acaban de hacer en Repsol.

Creo que son 8 millones.

Uno de los sistemas que utilizo me dio una señal el viernes pasado. Es la tercera vez que da señal en los últimos 5 meses.

La primera la dio una semana antes del techo de enero de este año, la segunda unos días después de los mínimos de marzo.

Y la tercera la dio el viernes pasado. :


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Jun 2009)

CNBC live

Peter Schiff hablando de que usa se argentiniza.
Luego os cuento.


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

Señores!

Miren el volumen de hoy ¿donde está? en ninguna parte porque aun no ha llegado, esa es la razón de que sigamos abajo jugando con soportes. Cuando venga subiremos.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (8 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Largo en Repsol 16,02€...
> 
> Saludos...



¿Qué ves en Repsol? Cuenta, estoy siguiendo la cotización y desde el máximo en 16,89 no ha hecho más que caer. No me gusta el gráfico que está pintando.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> ¿Qué ves en Repsol? Cuenta, estoy siguiendo la cotización y desde el máximo en 16,89 no ha hecho más que caer. No me gusta el gráfico que está pintando.



Soporte en 16, estocásticos sobrevendidos, volumen bajando en las caídas...

Saludos... 

PD: Está a 16,08€ ahora... 
PD2: Benditaliquidez, muy interesante el gráfico...


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Jun 2009)

Buenas Tardes ^^!

Según mi opinión poco relevante  , hoy caeremos, yo espero que sea en el rango de -0.80, -0.50 ¿Por qué? Pues porque me viene bien juas.

El rebote (o nueva tendencia) necesita recortes, son sanos... así que aunque sufra hoy... es lo que toca.

Un saludo

Don Pepito, felicidades yo jamás podré ser como tu... ya estaría de vacaciones con esa pasta.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores!
> 
> Miren el volumen de hoy ¿donde está? en ninguna parte porque aun no ha llegado, esa es la razón de que sigamos abajo jugando con soportes. Cuando venga subiremos.



En las últimas sesiones el volumen brilla por su ausencia... y eso sólo significa una cosa... :


*GUANO IS COMING...*




Saludos :


----------



## Caída a Plomo (8 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Soporte en 16, estocásticos sobrevendidos, volumen bajando en las caídas...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



¿El dividendo lo has tenido en cuenta?
0,5250 el 9 de julio creo. No esta mal para la saca 

¿Y objetivo? quizá en las cercanías de 16,90 ¿No?


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> En las últimas sesiones el volumen brilla por su ausencia... y eso sólo significa una cosa... :
> 
> *GUANO IS COMING...*



Si, vale, estos días hemos tenido volumen bajo, pero lo de hoy ya ha sido muy exagerado. También estoy de acuerdo en aquello de 'guano is coming' pero aun no toca, falta poco pero repito: aun no toca.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (8 Jun 2009)

Por cierto, ha sido comprarlas y empezar a subir un poquillo ¿no serás una mano fuerte?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> ¿El dividendo lo has tenido en cuenta?
> 0,5250 el 9 de julio creo. No esta mal para la saca
> 
> ¿Y objetivo? quizá en las cercanías de 16,90 ¿No?



Pues posiblemente me salga hoy, así que lo del dividendo no tenía ni idea... 
Siempre es bueno saberlo.... aunque ya te digo que hasta el 9Julio no las aguanto seguro...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Por cierto, ha sido comprarlas y empezar a subir un poquillo ¿no serás una mano fuerte?



Pues como no sea de hacer pulsos...


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

Ya estamos recuperando... nuestro IBEX es un fenómeno...


----------



## Speculo (8 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores!
> 
> Miren el volumen de hoy ¿donde está? en ninguna parte porque aun no ha llegado, esa es la razón de que sigamos abajo jugando con soportes. Cuando venga subiremos.



Pues acabamos de hacer una buena vela de quince y el volumen yo todavía no lo veo venir 

No es por tocar las narices, pero esto tiene más pinta de irse a probar los 9.200 que de subir, esté el volumen donde quiera que esté...

Eso no quita que los índices reboten con alegría, vistas las velocidades que se alcanzan en las caídas.


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Jun 2009)

Resumen de Peter Shiff:

Se hundirán dólares ,bonos,vivienda .
Compren oro.Vivan de alquiler.

Vamos,lo que lleva diciendo estos años.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Soporte en 16, estocásticos sobrevendidos, volumen bajando en las caídas...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



El gráfico de marras parece indicar que da señal unos días antes de los techos y unos días después de los suelos.

Según eso quedaría el último arreón para colocar el papel (atentos al volumen) y después guano y última oportunidad de compra.

Vamos, la quinta onda de la que tú hablabas, que es lo que queda.

Personalmente me vendría de puta madre que coincidiera con una bajada del dólar, así los 980-1000 del S&P coincidirían con los 10xxx del Ibex y no con los 9800, además si baja el dólar sube el petróleo y yo estoy también en Repsol.

Sería demasiado bonito poder soltarlas en 17,50 o así.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Jun 2009)

No, si todavía cerramos en verde...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Jun 2009)

Soltando papelon en el SAN, no sube por que las agencias del san sueltan todo lo que compran abajo cuando cae la cot mas un plus.... 
Al que veo que puede subir rapido es a BBVA,Ferrovial y Cintra

Yo me meto largo ni loco,tengo unos pocos cortos pero quiero que suba para cargar mas.


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

XOMA sigue recuperando despues del pullback.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No, si todavía cerramos en verde...



Hoy creo que será buen día para quedarse comprado para mañana...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Soltando papelon en el SAN, no sube por que las agencias del san sueltan todo lo que compran abajo cuando cae la cot mas un plus....
> Al que veo que puede subir rapido es a BBVA,Ferrovial y Cintra
> 
> Yo me meto largo ni loco,tengo unos pocos cortos pero quiero que suba para cargar mas.



Las agencias del SAN ya hace rato que no sueltan papelitos... las tengo muy controladas... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoy creo que será buen día para quedarse comprado para mañana...
> 
> Saludos...



Eso voy a hacer yo, creo que mañana en apertura voy a salirme de algún largo, aunque eso dependerá de como lo vea todo.


----------



## Speculo (8 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso voy a hacer yo, creo que mañana en apertura voy a salirme de algún largo, aunque eso dependerá de como lo vea todo.



¿Vendiste el otro día las ING?


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Vendiste el otro día las ING?



Aun las mantengo porque las espero para salirme en 8.43, aunque si pasan muchos días y veo que no llegan me desharé de ellas, de momento las llevo en verde.


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

PM... vamos a tener una buena subasta en ANA... quieren cerrarla en 91,25EUR


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> PM... vamos a tener una buena subasta en ANA... quieren cerrarla en 91,25EUR



A mi me viene bien que la cierren de 95 para arriba... 
Pero este es un buen comienzo.


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

Al final... les ha entrado el pánico... cierre en 90,60€ mañana +


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Jun 2009)

Me puse corto en un par mas de valores,señores nos vamos al 9200 de cabeza...


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

Que día más correoso, sin volumen, sin volatilidad y todo esto lo han hecho para bajar un poco. El dia que tengamos que bajar de verdad lo haremos fuertemente lo de hoy ha sido un simulacro de pánico al que cualquier gacela se apunta para meterse en cortos.

¿alguien se cree de verdad que bajaremos así?

Mejor tomense una tila.


----------



## Kujire (8 Jun 2009)

*Breaking News ... Chrysler*

Pequeños ahorradores llevan ante el tribunal supreno a Chrysler para evitar la venta "que ellos consideran fraudulenta" de los activos a Fiat. En sus alegaciones afirman que el gob de los US no puede usar fondos del TARP para salvar a las autos. El proceso de venta debería concluir a las 16.00 ET, por lo que es una lucha contra el reloj. Por su parte FIAT asegura que si el "negocio" no está listo para el 10 de Junio, no estarían interesados ....

ED: no es por nada pero a mí me gusta la pinta "Colorá" que tiene esto ....

ED2: Bajar un poco? bueno ya saben lo que se dice "Tacita a tacita ...sabe mejor "


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ED: no es por nada pero a mí me gusta la pinta "Colorá" que tiene esto ....



Lo crees de verdad o es de esas veces que te gusta tocarnos los co*****??? 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿alguien se cree de verdad que bajaremos así?
> 
> Mejor tomense una tila.



Me he tenido que tomar más de una para no darle al botas con el mazo... :o

Mañana más... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

Recuerda que tenemos que llegar al puerto de los 12.00USD .... hasta mediados de JUNIO... HELL OF SUMMER ----<<<<<>>>>ON HOLD!


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

Otra que nos puede alegrar la semana:

VITA - Orthovita, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Como se acaben los cortos en R4 voy y les quemo el chiringuito... :




Saludos :


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Jun 2009)

El Ibex ha quedado en precio.

Falta que DJI confirme.

Hasta mañana


----------



## Kujire (8 Jun 2009)

*minuto y marcador ...............*

Dow 8,642.97 -120.16 (-1.37%)
S&P 500 927.05  -13.04 (-1.39%)
Nasdaq 1,819.50 -29.92 (-1.62%)

Lo pongo en ROJO para que no perdamos la perspectiva del "rebote", yo estoy "torciendo" para que la corrección sea mayor y así ustedes entre largos desde más abajo ... y cuando venga el "rebote positivo" hagan mucha más plata


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (8 Jun 2009)

me he metido a corto en la única del ibex que ha subido un 1%

bankinter


alguien sabe porque no la dejan caer, porque la manipulación del valor es brutal


Mulder gracias por avisarme lastima que no te hiciera caso y las soltara el viernes


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

botitas family... te parece poco???? su hermano tiene +50% del banco.


----------



## Speculo (8 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> me he metido a corto en la única del ibex que ha subido un 1%
> 
> bankinter
> 
> ...



¿Y exactamente dónde has podido apreciar tú que el valor está brutalmente manipulado?

Lo pregunto porque sueltas la frase con tal serenidad que a buen seguro sabes la respuesta y a mí me gustaría saberla también.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (8 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Y exactamente dónde has podido apreciar tú que el valor está brutalmente manipulado?
> 
> Lo pregunto porque sueltas la frase con tal serenidad que a buen seguro sabes la respuesta y a mí me gustaría saberla también.



mulder me dijo que a las primeras horas de la tarde siempre le pegan el subidon


joder y es que llevo tres días dentro, y tres días que empezaba a bajar y a primera hora de la tarde sube siempre un 2%


clavao vamos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Y exactamente dónde has podido apreciar tú que el valor está brutalmente manipulado?
> 
> Lo pregunto porque sueltas la frase con tal serenidad que a buen seguro sabes la respuesta y a mí me gustaría saberla también.



Creo que la manipulación de las acciones es directamente proporcional al dinero que perdemos en ellas... 

Saludos...

PD: Grifols está super-manipulada!!!!! :


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (8 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> botitas family... te parece poco???? su hermano tiene +50% del banco.



esto es de bankinter???????????


ayhhhh dios mio que he apostado contra la familia del botassss:


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

En subasta siempre recupera... es un valor con poco negociado (COMPARADO con otros bancos medianos) ... y lo dejan donde quieren.... recupera en 3 días todas las perdidas... suele estar en la horq. de 8---<>---9 EUR.
<table id="mo_16" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="532" height="213"><tbody><tr height="63"><td id="mm_17" valign="top" width="532" height="63"><table id="mo_17"><tbody><tr><td class="LEFT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Descripción</td> <td class="RIGHT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Titulos Compra</td> <td class="RIGHT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Titulos Venta</td> <td class="RIGHT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">DIferencia C/V</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BCY MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">372.175</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">79.241</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">292.934</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BRC MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">62.727</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">74.571</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-11.844</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">MLC MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">57.535</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">72.660</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-15.125</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">SGE VL</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">45.567</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">98.385</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-52.818</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">MVR MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">33.056</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">82.508</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-49.452</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">CVX MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">31.000</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">31.000</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BYM MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">28.283</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">63.308</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-35.025</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BSN BI</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">27.500</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">26.683</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">817</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">DBS MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">21.882</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">77.135</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-55.253</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">SGV BA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">21.027</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">32.239</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-11.212</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">MOR MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">20.767</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">32.532</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-11.765</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">SGV MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">19.605</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">31.670</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-12.065</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BTO MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">12.500</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">12.500</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">INT VL</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">9.369</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">18.036</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-8.667</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">RT4 MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">9.009</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">10.511</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-1.502</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">MBC MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">4.831</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">11.641</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-6.810</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">GGV BA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">4.700</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">6.950</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-2.250</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">JPM MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">4.447</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">29.254</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-24.807</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">GPM MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">3.000</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">3.000</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">SFT MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.899</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">977</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">922</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BSN VL</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.819</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.819</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">FBK MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.686</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.686</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">NOR MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.150</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.150</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">CMD MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">904</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.484</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-580</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">CAI BA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">556</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">3.195</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-2.639</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">EUP MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">550</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.850</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-1.300</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">ABA BA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">500</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">500</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BSN MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">344</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.000</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-656</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">MVR BI</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">33</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">79</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-46</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">ZAR MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">16</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">100</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-84</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BBVA MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">14</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">6.158</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-6.144</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BFI BA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">755</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-755</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BTO VL</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.300</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-1.300</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">SGA MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">375</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-375</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BBVA BI</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">5.000</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-5.000</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">ACA BA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">337</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-337</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">NDK VL</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">120</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-120</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">CAI VL</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">348</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-348</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">WRG MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">5.694</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-5.694</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">CAI BI</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.000</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-1.000</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">IBS BA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.850</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-1.850</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr height="44"> <td id="mm_18" class="VC5_IMAGE_BORDER_BOTTOM" valign="top" width="532" height="44">
</td> </tr> <tr align="center" valign="top" height="10"> <td id="mm_19" align="center" valign="top" width="532" height="10">
</td> </tr> <tr height="91"> <td id="mm_20" valign="top" width="532" height="91"><table id="mo_20" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="532" height="91"> <tbody><tr align="center" valign="top" height="91"> <td id="mm_21" align="center" valign="top" width="200" height="91">
</td> <td id="mm_22" valign="top" width="329" height="91"><table id="mo_22"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Titulos Acumulados:</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">798.451</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2009)

Largo en el Stoxx 2462,5... a ver si poco a poco vamos recuperando algo... 
Hoy llevo +45pipos en el mini...

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (8 Jun 2009)

Kujire, hoy GM otro rebotazo de 20%+, entre el del viernes y este "pa habernos retirao".


----------



## Speculo (8 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> mulder me dijo que a las primeras horas de la tarde siempre le pegan el subidon
> 
> 
> joder y es que llevo tres días dentro, y tres días que empezaba a bajar y a primera hora de la tarde sube siempre un 2%
> ...



Vale. Ya pensaba yo que no sabías dónde te habías metido.

Por si te sirve de algo, el valor se ha pegado hoy por tercera vez contra una resistencia que lleva atacando desde mediados de abril.
Las manos fuertes ya descargaron todo lo que tenían que descargar entre mediados de mayo y principios de junio.

BKT es una lotería sin volumen y se puede disparar hacia arriba o se puede hundir a la mínima de cambio.

Mi consejo es que te salgas del valor en cuanto puedas. Sin perjuicio de que cuando tú te salgas, el precio se pueda disparar hacia cualquier dirección un 10%. Es lo que tiene el valor.

Hoy han comprado mucho, como pone DonPepito, los de credit suisse first boston, lo cual puede ser sinónimo de que la quieren subir más.


----------



## Kujire (8 Jun 2009)

Hola pyn, creo que son por cierre de cortos.... pero por otro lado el volúmen es majo, como veo que te interesa te digo que estés atento a que confirme suelo en 0.8-0.9 parece que está en un proceso de reverso que hoy debería confirmar ....pero siempre con precaución mira Chrysler hoy, una noticia en un momento que no estás atenta y bang:, yo he hecho muy buenas operaciones con GM, y siempre la estaré agradecida ...


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

Kujire... take a look:

VPHM - ViroPharma Incorporated - Google Finance

SVNT - Savient Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

MBRX - Metabasis Therapeutics, Inc. - Google Finance

Y ese es el pelotazo del día... ha tocado los 1.1xUSD


----------



## Kujire (8 Jun 2009)

*Breaking News ... Apple*

Desde el Moscone West en SF

De momento no hay señales de S. Jobs por la conferencia, la cual ha dado comienzo hoy, y tampoco señales del nuevo Iphone, sin embargo Apple ha mostrado diferentes Notebooks así como una versión mejorada del MAC OSX.... y han estado rajando de Mircrosoft de lo lindo.....


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

About the new iphone 2.... cual era el ETA ?


----------



## Kujire (8 Jun 2009)

Bueno, no estoy segura: se supone, porque no ha sido presentado, que habrá 2 modelos, uno barato ...menos de 100$, otro caro y con características mejoradas. El barato no mejora el actual, salvo por el tema del OS y que es también más barato de producir, el caro viene con más memoria y con mejores prestaciones de la batería y un OS mejorado. Se supone que lo presentarán y que estará disponible para Agosto(?), pero claro lo tienen que presentar...


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

Estaremos atentos para darnos una vuelta por NYC..


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2009)

Como le gusta hacer a Kujire , minuto y marcador...

Dow	8,669.42	-93.71	-1.07%
Nasdaq	1,827.81	-21.61	-1.17%
S&P 500	931.63 -8.74	-0.93%

Por ahora aguantamos el soporte... y nos quedaría otro por abajo... el 924/925...

Saludos...

PD: Aprovecho el post para decir que he vendido el largo del Stoxx en 2469,5... vaya aburrimiento de sesión!!!!!


----------



## Speculo (8 Jun 2009)

LCASC ¿Sólo operas con CFDs sobre índices? ¿Nunca con contratos de futuro?


----------



## chollero (8 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Estaremos atentos para darnos una vuelta por NYC..



eres tan friki de irte a NY a por un iphone? :


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Como le gusta hacer a Kujire , minuto y marcador...
> 
> Dow	8,669.42	-93.71	-1.07%
> Nasdaq	1,827.81	-21.61	-1.17%
> ...



Me parece a mi que mañana también nos toca sufrir...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> LCASC ¿Sólo operas con CFDs sobre índices? ¿Nunca con contratos de futuro?



Sí, nunca he comprado futuros... solo CFD's... 

Pero mi operativa en bolsa se remonta a 3 meses atrás... y 2 casi de prueba... 

Saludos...

PD: Wataru_ yo el contado del S&P nunca lo sigo, solo el del Stoxx y tiene cerrados todos sus gaps (más o menos, porque hoy se ha dejado un punto...)


----------



## Kujire (8 Jun 2009)

chollero dijo:


> eres tan friki de irte a NY a por un iphone? :



NY vale bien un viaje, ... pero el Iphone no lo venden sin línea: por lo que mejor obtener uno en España, además te evitas cualquier problema en la aduana y el precio será similar


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Me parece a mi que mañana también nos toca sufrir...



En el Stoxx ese gap ya lo han cerrado, el S&P no puede bajar ahora mismo de 922, ni el Stoxx de 2445, porque sería el pistoletazo de inicio de la debacle, el auténtico punto de no retorno.

Me da que ese gap lo cerrarán tras el último latigazo que tenemos pendiente. La semana que viene es vencimiento, un buen momento para bajar desde el punto de vista de los leoncios, aunque yo creo que el inicio del movimiento ya lo veremos al final de esta semana.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2009)

Ese día creo que lo tenemos marcado todos como cambio de tendencia a corto plazo... 

Saludos...

PD: Todavía me quedan 5 minis abiertos, a ver si de aquí al final de la sesión cierro alguno...


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

Hhehehehe! just kidding!

He estado en NYC en un par de ocasiones... 3 en Los Angeles, 2 en ATLANTA y 1 en Miami.

No tengo intenciones de ir a por un IP2.


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En el Stoxx ese gap ya lo han cerrado, si el S&P bajara hasta ahí y el Stoxx le siguiera nos pondríamos automáticamente bajistas en el Stoxx y el S&P correría serio peligro de ir por el mismo sitio.
> 
> Me da que ese gap lo cerrarán tras el último latigazo que tenemos pendiente. La semana que viene es vencimiento, un buen momento para bajar desde el punto de vista de los leoncios.



Mulder ¿sabes ya si les conviene bajar los indices para el vencimiento? Lo normal es que los suban ¿no?.

Bueno ya veremos la sorpresa que nos tienen preparada estos mamoncetes.


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

Tonuel... me ha dicho un confidente que nuestro famoso "PEPON26" vive en VALENCIA, te puedes pasar a tomar algún cocktail en su refugio.


----------



## Speculo (8 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Me parece a mi que mañana también nos toca sufrir...



Si la raya que has tirado la tiras en los 948/950, verás un doble techo que te hará sufrir mucho más que ese hueco que señalas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Si la raya que has tirado la tiras en los 948/950, verás un doble techo que te hará sufrir mucho más que ese hueco que señalas.



Pues también podría ser un fallo de 5ª, ya lo había pensado, pero con los vencimientos tan pronto, parece más lógico subir hasta finales de la semana que viene...

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Si la raya que has tirado la tiras en los 948/950, verás un doble techo que te hará sufrir mucho más que ese hueco que señalas.



No es mio el gráfico. De todas formas, le echaré un vistazo a eso que dices... aunque en ese doble techo que comentas... hay una vela que ha marcado un nivel un poco superior ¿no?.

Phantonomics


----------



## Speculo (8 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> No es mio el gráfico. De todas formas, le echaré un vistazo a eso que dices... aunque en ese doble techo que comentas... hay una vela que ha marcado un nivel un poco superior ¿no?.
> 
> Phantonomics



Sí, por eso digo 948/950. Y tratándose de velas de 15 minutos, te puedes comer el tramo sin cuerpo sin problemas


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

LDK - LDK Solar Co., Ltd. - Google Finance


----------



## Kujire (8 Jun 2009)

*Breaking News ... Apple*

Apple presentará su new Apple3G estos días, tiene una mejora en la velocidad de datos(2x veces más rápido) y una cámara de 3mpx (como siempre rateando capacidades), lo ha confirmado el D.Mark

ESEPE: jur jur entramos en la última hora, aki es dónde se corta el bakalao


----------



## Speculo (8 Jun 2009)

Otra cosa. Hoy han descargado manos fuertes. 
El 20/21 de abril descargaron igual y luego se siguió subiendo, pero atentos al dato porque mañana esto va a seguir cayendo casi seguro.

El dato puede estar tergiversado por el poco volumen, pero en la batalla de grandes bloques de hoy, han ganado los vendedores.


----------



## Claca (8 Jun 2009)

Buenas

¿Qué está pasando?


----------



## Kujire (8 Jun 2009)

quita esa manita de ahí


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

Ya estamos preparando el GAP alcista para mañana,,,,,, Jijijijiji!!


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Jun 2009)

O___O! ¿Qué está pasando aún queda mucho para la manipulación del cierre?

Joder... eso duele (al que tenga cortos).  Espero que useís protección


----------



## Claca (8 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> quita esa manita de ahí



¿Hay excusa o ya ni se molestan en disimular?


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

Kujire... ANPI la van a bajar... si quieres probar suerte... es probable que mañana en el -pre-market.... abran en 3.00USD XD


----------



## Kujire (8 Jun 2009)

son juguetones, el viernes ya lo avisaba ...pero no aparecieron, creo que se quedaron con las ganas después de salir tiesos del dato del paro, hoy es un día ideal, sin volúmen en contra, se ha bajado bien, se puede comprar barato y empapelar al personal en el 940 ... that's life!


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Jun 2009)

O____O! Los muy cabr... mañana si recupero cierro la posi. Esto se está poniendo muy feo. No es normal esto...


----------



## Kujire (8 Jun 2009)

*minuto y marcador ...............*

Dow 8,794.42 +31.29 (0.36%)
S&P 500 942.82  +2.73 (0.29%)
Nasdaq 1,850.64 +1.22 (0.07%)

o como limpiar la plata a la gente .... de forma legal


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Para los que aun mantienen la fe, los largos en el Stoxx tienen objetivo 2481, la entrada ideal sería en 2463.



Esto lo he dicho yo a las 10:30, no era tan inesperado, ni tan anormal. Para mi era esperadísimo que ocurriera esto


----------



## donpepito (8 Jun 2009)

El mercado conoce los temores... mañana es un buen día para caer.... hay datos para apoyarnos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2009)

Yo hoy he cerrado 10 minis sobre stoxx, aun me quedan 2... 

Saludos...

PD: Lástima que cuando veía unos beneficios los cerraba... me queda mucho por aprender!!!!!


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo hoy he cerrado 10 minis sobre stoxx, aun me quedan 2...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Lástima que cuando veía unos beneficios los cerraba... me queda mucho por aprender!!!!!



Hay que ir a buscar el premio gordo, pero con los futuros es harto complicado, aunque yo estoy en el camino pero de momento solo sobre el papel.


----------



## kemao2 (8 Jun 2009)

Una vez mas en los últimos 60 minutos de sesión se produce una subida en vertical que maquilla toda la sesión y anima a Europa a subir. 

¿la mano de Dios?, porque lleva interviniendo así mas de un mes.


----------



## Kujire (8 Jun 2009)

*minuto y marcador ...............*

Dow 8,794.42 +31.29 (0.36%)
S&P 500  938.99  -1.10 (-0.12%)
Nasdaq 1,842.40 -7.02 (-0.38%)

Vaya! hemos acabado "coloraos" ... otro día más



> ... lo bueno es que ahora incluso predecimos la "mano de dios", si es que "los caminos del señor son infinitos", y es más "la fé es lo último que se pierde", y si todo falla "lo único que queda es rezar y esperar"



Me han dicho muchas veces que "se aprende más de un error que de un acierto", y yo me permitiría añadir: Hay aciertos que cuestan mucho capital


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... me ha dicho un confidente que nuestro famoso "PEPON26" vive en VALENCIA, te puedes pasar a tomar algún cocktail en su refugio.



Si lo encuentro me pasaré y le dejaré un Nelson... 

Por felicitarle sobre lo de los 11000 y tal... 




Saludos


----------



## chollero (8 Jun 2009)

+ 40 % general motors, mañana sigue subiendo


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Me han dicho muchas veces que "se aprende más de un error que de un acierto", y yo me permitiría añadir: Hay aciertos que cuestan mucho capital



Mañana le voy a meter un pepino al SAN a primera hora... :

Así... tal cual... sin miramientos...



Saludos


----------



## Astur147 (8 Jun 2009)

Hola, hamijos de los mercados, pese a que crea que el ibex va a bajar y que el mercado en general tiene que recortar, me apetece meter una ridícula suma (100€ o menos) , en GM, simplemente para tenerlas porque me hace ilusión, jaja, y olvidarme de ellas varios años. La pregunta es: ¿Como coño compro acciones así desde casa? ¿Tengo que pagarle una comisión a un banco? No lo puedo hacer por internet?

Saludos!


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Astur147 dijo:


> Hola, hamijos de los mercados, pese a que crea que el ibex va a bajar y que el mercado en general tiene que recortar, me apetece meter una ridícula suma (100€ o menos) , en GM, simplemente para tenerlas porque me hace ilusión, jaja, y olvidarme de ellas varios años. La pregunta es: ¿Como coño compro acciones así desde casa? ¿Tengo que pagarle una comisión a un banco? No lo puedo hacer por internet?
> 
> Saludos!












Saludos :o


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2009)

Astur147 dijo:


> me apetece meter una ridícula suma (100€ o menos) , en GM, simplemente para tenerlas porque me hace ilusión, jaja,



Mejor te imprimes en color unas cuantas de éstas... :o





Saludos


----------



## Astur147 (9 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Saludos :o



Oiga , que usted me cae bien!! jejeje

Yo metería cortos a saco, pero soy pobre  y para 100€, de los muchos que he ahorrado como buen burbujista lonchafinista, me apetece un souvenir


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

En comisiones te van a crujir... no vale la pena, tirar 100 euros a la basura... :o



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mañana le voy a meter un pepino al SAN a primera hora... :
> 
> Así... tal cual... sin miramientos...



Si lo que te gusta es perder dinero sin miramientos, vas a disfrutar como un oso, jejeje.

Mañana el Stoxx se va a ir hacia el 2534-2536, como objetivos mínimos, es probable que los propase por un poco, entre 10 y 15 puntos. Para que se sitúen, hoy ha terminado en 2486.

Llegaríamos a esos niveles alrededor de las 11:30-12 de la mañana.


----------



## kmaleon (9 Jun 2009)

*mi primera vez*

Buenas noches,

este es mi priemr mensaje normalmente os sigo todos los días, aunque se me pierdo un poco cuando hablais de acciones USA. ante todo felicitaros por este gran hilo.


bueno, el motivo por el que me he decidido a escribir es para pediros ayuda:o

resulta que estoy haciendo la declaracion de renta y no sé como he de poner los cfd´s cortos que tuve el año 2008. En principio van en la casilla 340, pero ahi pregunta el valor total de las transmisiones efectuadas y dentro de ahi pregunta el tipo de valor (supongo que será el 1). bueno, mi problema viene sobretodo en qué valores he de poner en las casillas ya que trabajo con interdin y estos solo me han enviado el resultado de las operaciones con cada cfd y el margen financiero de cada cfd. pero digo yo q para saber el valor de las transmisiones y adquisiciones habra que saber precio de venta y compra, los tengo q buscar yo? : yo creia q cuando enviaban la info fiscal eso ya aparecia...., por cierto el margen financiero donde va?

bueno a ver si alguien me echa una mano..

gracias.


----------



## chollero (9 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si lo que te gusta es perder dinero sin miramientos, vas a disfrutar como un oso, jejeje.
> 
> Mañana el Stoxx se va a ir hacia el 2534-2536, como objetivos mínimos, es probable que los propase por un poco, entre 10 y 15 puntos. Para que se sitúen, hoy ha terminado en 2486.
> 
> Llegaríamos a esos niveles alrededor de las 11:30-12 de la mañana.



No se como podeis perder dinero en la bolsa teniendo al Dr. Mulder de asesor.... deberiamos estar todos en las Bahamas.


----------



## Starkiller (9 Jun 2009)

Astur147 dijo:


> Hola, hamijos de los mercados, pese a que crea que el ibex va a bajar y que el mercado en general tiene que recortar, me apetece meter una ridícula suma (100€ o menos) , en GM, simplemente para tenerlas porque me hace ilusión, jaja, y olvidarme de ellas varios años. La pregunta es: ¿Como coño compro acciones así desde casa? ¿Tengo que pagarle una comisión a un banco? No lo puedo hacer por internet?
> 
> Saludos!



¿Se ha puesto de moda hacer donaciones a los potentados yankees?

En mi tiempo se daban a los pobres, o a las ONGs xD


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si lo que te gusta es perder dinero sin miramientos, vas a disfrutar como un oso, jejeje.
> 
> Mañana el Stoxx se va a ir hacia el 2534-2536, como objetivos mínimos, es probable que los propase por un poco, entre 10 y 15 puntos. Para que se sitúen, hoy ha terminado en 2486.
> 
> Llegaríamos a esos niveles alrededor de las 11:30-12 de la mañana.




*ES LO QUE HAY...*


A partir de 7,70 le meto... ahora está a 7,63... :o



Saludos


----------



## Bayne (9 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *ES LO QUE HAY...*
> 
> A partir de 7,70 le meto... *ahora está a 7,63*... :o
> 
> Saludos



Buenos días
Ya te queda menos, 7.65 estoy viendo ahora mismo.
Y los futuros van cogiendo todos color verdoso.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Jun 2009)

kmaleon dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> este es mi priemr mensaje normalmente os sigo todos los días, aunque se me pierdo un poco cuando hablais de acciones USA. ante todo felicitaros por este gran hilo.
> 
> ...



No te compliques... Suma el total de beneficios descontando las perdidas y lleva a hacienda un cd, usb.. lo que quieras con el excel de intendin... no se va a querer complicar tanto la vida... pero si lo hace que lo mire el.

Un saludo


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si lo que te gusta es perder dinero sin miramientos, vas a disfrutar como un oso, jejeje.
> 
> Mañana el Stoxx se va a ir hacia el 2534-2536, como objetivos mínimos, es probable que los propase por un poco, entre 10 y 15 puntos. Para que se sitúen, hoy ha terminado en 2486.
> 
> Llegaríamos a esos niveles alrededor de las 11:30-12 de la mañana.



Mulder lo de 2534 sería subir un 2% ¿no lo ves demasiado? y más sin señales claras de USA y encima Asia en Rojo...


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2009)

A los buenos dias!



Wataru_ dijo:


> Mulder lo de 2534 sería subir un 2% ¿no lo ves demasiado? y más sin señales claras de USA y encima Asia en Rojo...



Si no te lo crees, espera y mira


----------



## Bayne (9 Jun 2009)

Tonuel, 7.70, ¿le metes al botas?


----------



## malospelos3 (9 Jun 2009)

*La caída del beneficio de Inditex será del 15%*

La fuerte caída experimentada por el consumo a nivel mundial en los primeros meses del año no le ha sentado bien a Inditex, cuyo beneficio neto ha podido descender un 15,5%, hasta los 185 millones, en el primer trimeste de su año fiscal, según las estiamciones de los expertos.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Tonuel, 7.70, ¿le metes al botas?



La he puesto a 7,72... los ha tocado pero no ha entrado... 


Edito:


He quitado la orden... voy a esperar al botas más arriba... 


Saludos


----------



## Speculo (9 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> La he puesto a 7,72... los ha tocado pero no ha entrado...
> 
> 
> Edito:
> ...



Cambias la orden tantas veces que deberían cobrarte comisión


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Cambias la orden tantas veces que deberían cobrarte comisión



El botas se aleja... esperaremos a que vuelva... :o



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> La he puesto a 7,72... los ha tocado pero no ha entrado...
> 
> 
> Edito:
> ...



Yo tambien estoy esperando que suba San,BBVA y POP para meterle...
De momento ya le meti ayer unos pocos,no se nos vaya a pasar el tren jijijiji

Los ejpertos,veis algun valor para entrar a corto a parte de los bancos?


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo tambien estoy esperando que suba San,BBVA y POP para meterle...
> De momento ya le meti ayer unos pocos,no se nos vaya a pasar el tren jijijiji
> 
> Los ejpertos,veis algun valor para entrar a corto a parte de los bancos?



Del POP en R4 ya no quedan cortos, sólo SAN, BBVA y Banesto... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (9 Jun 2009)

Buenos días.

INDITEX, parece que los resultados serán peores de lo previsto, no obstante,,,,,, mejor quedarse quieto con los cortos.

MTS, era de libro... siempre recupera en la prox jornada.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (9 Jun 2009)

cuantiosas perdidas en cortos del bankinter


buahhh buahhhhhh


snif snif


----------



## donpepito (9 Jun 2009)

GAS NATURAL, va recuperando... hoy el sector energetico está tirando del IBEX!


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> cuantiosas perdidas en cortos del bankinter




¿Y para qué los cierra...? :


¿No sabe aguantar el dolor...? 




Saludos :o


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2009)

La hora de la predicción que hice anoche sobre el Stoxx se cambia hacia las 15, este dato lo calculé demasiado rápido, aunque no es muy lejos de las 11:30-12 que dije ayer.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> INDITEX, parece que los resultados serán peores de lo previsto, no obstante,,,,,, mejor quedarse quieto con los cortos.
> 
> MTS, era de libro... siempre recupera en la prox jornada.



Inditex esta muy fuerte...recupera muy rapido siempre lo poco que baja,yo vendi las mias hace dias a 33 y tenia ganas de volver a entrar.
La bajaron a 30-31 cuando el rumor de profit warning,lo de la bajada de ventas esta descontado.
Es un valor en el que pienso meterme a saco en un futuro no muy lejano :


----------



## Starkiller (9 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> La he puesto a 7,72... los ha tocado pero no ha entrado...
> 
> 
> Edito:
> ...



Coño! Esa es tu forma de decir que hoy no toca guano!!!

Que poca fe tienes!!!


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Coño! Esa es tu forma de decir que hoy no toca guano!!!
> 
> Que poca fe tienes!!!




No me vaya picando que le meto... :




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Jun 2009)

Las manos fuertes estan vendiendo en varios valores con descaro,en algunas incluso se les fue la mano tirando la cot...

Vended insensatos!!


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Las manos fuertes estan vendiendo en varios valores con descaro,en algunas incluso se les fue la mano tirando la cot...
> 
> Vended insensatos!!




Si lo dice por mi todavia no he vendido... 

Yo estoy en posición de disparo esperando al SAN sobre los 7,78€... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2009)

Entro largo en Telecom Italia a 0.97


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (9 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Y para qué los cierra...? :
> 
> 
> ¿No sabe aguantar el dolor...?
> ...



porque hay que saber cortar y asumir perdidas, y además creo que a las 14:00 le vuelven a meter un subidon


----------



## donpepito (9 Jun 2009)

ÁMSTERDAM --El fabricante de equipos de navegación TomTom NV (TOM2.AE) dijo el martes que suministrará aplicaciones de localización para el nuevo iPhone de Apple Inc. (AAPL),* lo que impulsó sus acciones un 11%. *

TomTom dijo que suministrará un programa de navegación a Apple, así como un equipo diseñado para el coche. 

El portavoz de TomTom Scott Johnston no quiso dar detalles financieros y no hizo comentarios sobre los objetivos que se ha fijado TomTom en su colaboración con Apple. 

A las 0744 GMT, las acciones de TomTom repuntan un 11%% a EUR5,63, y sube por encima de AEX de Ámsterdam.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> porque hay que saber cortar y asumir perdidas, y además creo que a las 14:00 le vuelven a meter un subidon



¿Es fiel seguidor de Mulder o algo por el estilo...? :o



Saludos :o


----------



## Starkiller (9 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si lo dice por mi todavia no he vendido...
> 
> Yo estoy en posición de disparo esperando al SAN sobre los 7,78€... :
> 
> ...



Es curioso que ultimamente no coincidamos. Yo hoy huelo guano, pero vamos, que apesta.

PS: Que viaje le han metido a Acciona, no?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (9 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Es fiel seguidor de Mulder o algo por el estilo...? :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :o



me parece que hay que saber ser inteligentre y ver cuando te has equivocado

mulder me avisó, tampoco me puedo poner a penar en modo forum filatelico de que voy a recuperar perdidas


ahora mismo yo creía que bankinter la semana que viene iba a bajar, y subió y perdí dinero. Tampoco hay que darle mas vueltas han saltado los stopss y ya está

A crear otra estrategia y a por otra


----------



## donpepito (9 Jun 2009)

Acciona... es de la vieja escuela... han hecho una peq barrida hasta 89,80€ y posterior recuperación... está haciendo la misma figura de hace unas semanas.

En cuanto toque los 96,00€ suelto las 200acs, desde 90,00€


----------



## donpepito (9 Jun 2009)

MADRID --Realia Business SA (RLIA.MC) dijo el martes que ha alcanzado un acuerdo inicial con sus entidades acreedoras para refinanciar su deuda que vence en 2009. 

"Hay un preacuerdo en la mesa de negociación para ir a un vencimiento superior a tres años", señaló el presidente de la inmobiliaria, Ignacio Bayón, en una conferencia de prensa previa a la junta de accionistas. 

Bayón indicó que este año vencen unos EUR900 millones de deuda. 

Realia está participada en un 30% por Fomento de Construcciones y Contratas SA (FCC.MC) y en un 28% por Caja Madrid (CMD.YY). 

Página Web: REALIA ::


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Es curioso que ultimamente no coincidamos. Yo hoy huelo guano, pero vamos, que apesta.
> 
> PS: Que viaje le han metido a Acciona, no?




Yo es que el guano lo huelo siempre... :o



Saludos


----------



## chollero (9 Jun 2009)

no hay analisis que sirva, las bolsas están mantenidas artificialmente para dar sensacion de que la crisis está tocando suelo, cuidado con los cortos


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> MADRID --Realia Business SA (RLIA.MC) dijo el martes que ha alcanzado un acuerdo inicial con sus entidades acreedoras para refinanciar su deuda que vence en 2009.
> 
> "Hay un preacuerdo en la mesa de negociación para ir a un vencimiento superior a tres años", señaló el presidente de la inmobiliaria, Ignacio Bayón, en una conferencia de prensa previa a la junta de accionistas.
> 
> ...



Realia es un valor para meterle mucho volumen y sacarle 5 céntimos, la cotización no tiene que ver con las noticias que se dicen sobre ella, pero realmente lo que están intentando es subirla tras el último bajón que le han dado, creo que quieren terminar de liquidarla para empezar a acumular.

La semana pasada estuve en ella y podría haberle sacado mucho, pero me equivoqué con el día de la entrada y los beneficios fueron modestos.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

chollero dijo:


> no hay analisis que sirva




Como que no...











chollero dijo:


> las bolsas están mantenidas artificialmente para dar sensacion de que la crisis está tocando suelo




No me diga..., si alguien tiene esa sensación es que es subnormal profundo... :o




chollero dijo:


> cuidado con los cortos



No hamijo... cuidado con los largos... :




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Jun 2009)

Agotados los cortos del pop en interdin :


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Agotados los cortos del pop en interdin :



Espero que no se acaben los del SAN... , venga bonito... :




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Espero que no se acaben los del SAN... , venga bonito... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le tengo puesta al botas una carga de profundidad a 7.74 a ver si entra...


----------



## donpepito (9 Jun 2009)

Desde hace unas semanas hay rumores .... sobre los cortos .... nuestra querida CNMV... está investigando si las supuestas ventas de acciones para cortos, están cedidas por sus propietarios originales con su consentimiento. o bien están vendiendo a descubierto.

El negocio es muy interesante.... imaginad la cantidad de abuelos que tienen sus acciones desde hace 15 años y que no las van a vender a corto plazo... especulan con sus accs, sin ellos conocerlo.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Le tengo puesta al botas una carga de profundidad a 7.74 a ver si entra...



Seguro... yo la tengo puesta a 7,78 y estoy convencido que el botas pisará la mina... :




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Jun 2009)

No creo que llege a 7,78 si llega a 7,80 le meto 5mil cortos mas


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No creo que llege a 7,78 si llega a 7,80 le meto 5mil cortos mas




Luego me lo cuenta... 



Ups...

7,74...



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Jun 2009)

a los buenos dias,pandilla bolsera....corto (otra vez) en SAN a .7.73 y esperando a los 9500 para vender los dos largos que traigo desde ayer en 9380 ...la vita e bella!
9500....... largos fuera !240 points a la saca


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Desde hace unas semanas hay rumores .... sobre los cortos .... nuestra querida CNMV... está investigando si las supuestas ventas de acciones para cortos, están cedidas por sus propietarios originales con su consentimiento. o bien están vendiendo a descubierto.
> 
> El negocio es muy interesante.... imaginad la cantidad de abuelos que tienen sus acciones desde hace 15 años y que no las van a vender a corto plazo... especulan con sus accs, sin ellos conocerlo.



Si en España tuviéramos un sistema de cortos como el de los demás paises desarrollados no habría nada que investigar. Aquí nuestra CNMV sigue haciendo el imbecil y malgastando fuerzas, como de costumbre, en vez de encararse en la dirección correcta.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

No ha entrado... mecagüen los muertos de R4... :


Botas ven aquí que tengo un pepino para ti... 



Saludos :


----------



## Speculo (9 Jun 2009)

Mulder, supongo que habrás comprado algún contrato del Stoxx en los mínimos. Si tus previsiones para las tres son que va a tocar los 2534, yo habría comprado sin dudarlo.

Como no soy tú, no he comprado nada, claro está. Y estoy atentísimo a la perforación de ese canal tan perfecto que viene respetando desde marzo.


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Mulder, supongo que habrás comprado algún contrato del Stoxx en los mínimos. Si tus previsiones para las tres son que va a tocar los 2534, yo habría comprado sin dudarlo.
> 
> Como no soy tú, no he comprado nada, claro está. Y estoy atentísimo a la perforación de ese canal tan perfecto que viene respetando desde marzo.



Pues no, porque tengo todo el dinero invertido en CFDs, pero si se cumple dejaré liquidez que dedico a las acciones para operar con el Stoxx.

Estoy bastante seguro de que llegará.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

Posición de venta del SAN modificada y dispuesta en los 7,79€... aunque hoy veo al botas con ganas de atravesar los 7,80... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (9 Jun 2009)

Lo verás!!!!


----------



## Speculo (9 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no, porque tengo todo el dinero invertido en CFDs, pero si se cumple dejaré liquidez que dedico a las acciones para operar con el Stoxx.
> 
> Estoy bastante seguro de que llegará.



No lo digas con tanta seguridad que estoy a punto de comprar un par de contratillos  (Si se cumple, son 60 puntos de ganancia)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Jun 2009)

Señores, como vamos para esta tarde, largos, cortos o mediopensionistas¿?


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Señores, como vamos para esta tarde, largos, cortos o mediopensionistas¿?




Yo lo veo largo... pero me voy a poner corto... :


Joder el SAN... como se giren los americanos revienta los 7,80...



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No lo digas con tanta seguridad que estoy a punto de comprar un par de contratillos  (Si se cumple, son 60 puntos de ganancia)



Que llegará a ese precio estoy *segurísimo*, de lo único de lo que no estoy tan seguro es de la hora de llegada, yo he calculado las 15:00 pero no acabo de verlo llegar en ese momento, parece haber demasiado recorrido. Alguna noticia a mediodía podría compensarlo.

Como siempre digo, el tiempo es más importante que el precio, y eso siempre se nos escapa a la hora de hacer análisis.


----------



## Bayne (9 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo lo veo largo... pero me voy a poner corto... :
> Joder el SAN... como se giren los americanos *revienta los 7,80...*
> Saludos :



Sinceramente, para hoy no lo veo, parece que le faltara fuerza.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Que llegará a ese precio estoy *segurísimo*, de lo único de lo que no estoy tan seguro es de la hora de llegada, yo he calculado las 15:00 pero no acabo de verlo llegar en ese momento, parece haber demasiado recorrido. Alguna noticia a mediodía podría compensarlo.
> 
> Como siempre digo, el tiempo es más importante que el precio, y eso siempre se nos escapa a la hora de hacer análisis.



Osea que las 11:00, que en realidad eran las 15:00, se han convertido en la hora H... del dia D...


Voy a guardarme su post (nº 44668) para el recuerdo... 




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (9 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Que llegará a ese precio estoy *segurísimo*, de lo único de lo que no estoy tan seguro es de la hora de llegada, yo he calculado las 15:00 pero no acabo de verlo llegar en ese momento, parece haber demasiado recorrido. Alguna noticia a mediodía podría compensarlo.
> 
> Como siempre digo, el tiempo es más importante que el precio, y eso siempre se nos escapa a la hora de hacer análisis.



Visto el volumen de hoy, cualquier chorrada que haga que se mueva el asunto, puede causar estragos en un sentido o en otro.


----------



## donpepito (9 Jun 2009)

He añadido + VERTICE360º a la cartera... de momento han entrado el 90% a 0.78 EUR de las 10.000acs de la orden.

Estamos a un paso del rebote.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Estamos a un paso del rebote.



Acojonando al personal no tiene precio... :o




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (9 Jun 2009)

Al menos en el caso de VERTICE360º .... has visto como hemos recuperado en minutos... hoy el IBEX, no cierra en rojo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Jun 2009)

Pero a que llamais rebote, a seguir subiendo un 10% más, o a subir menos y menos tiempo.


----------



## donpepito (9 Jun 2009)

NUEVA YORK --Los contratos a futuro sobre los principales *índices de acciones en Estados Unidos registraban leves descensos *el martes, mientras se generaba optimismo por las mejores proyecciones de Texas Instruments y las expectativas de que un informe mostrará que los niveles de inventarios no están disminuyendo tanto como para contrarrestar la inquietud en el mercado por el alza en los rendimiento de los bonos. 

Hace unos instantes, los contratos a futuro sobre el índice Standard & Poor's 500 caían 1,8 puntos a 937, los futuros del Nasdaq 100 perdían 0,5 de punto a 1.490 y los del Promedio Industrial Dow Jones descendían 17 puntos. 

El lunes, los principales índices bursátiles de Estados Unidos repuntaron en las postrimerías de la sesión gracias al avance de las emisiones financieras, si bien el descenso de los títulos relacionados a los bienes básicos ejerció presión sobre el mercado. 

El Dow ganó 1 punto a 8.764, el S&P 500 perdió 0,95 de un punto a 939 y el Compuesto Nasdaq descendió 7 puntos a 1.842. 

Durante la mañana del martes se anunciarán los datos de inventarios mayoristas correspondientes a abril. 

James Knightley, economista de ING Bank N.V. en Londres, señaló que los operadores no deberían prestar atención sólo a la disminución de los inventarios, sino también a la relación de inventarios a embarques. El economista anticipa que la relación no debería registrar muchos cambios. 

"Sostenemos que el actual flujo de datos nuevamente es apenas consistente con una desaceleración en la tasa de contracción en la actividad económica, más que un aumento sustentable en la producción económica", señaló el economista en una nota a clientes. 

"A su vez, esto apunta a una débil actividad económica para los próximos meses, lo que ayudará a mantener la inflación baja y podría desbaratar el reciente aumento en los rendimientos de los bonos del Gobierno". 

Los rendimientos de los títulos del Gobierno de Estados Unidos a 10 años caían 5 puntos base al 3,82%. Los rendimientos se mueven en dirección opuesta a los precios. 
En tanto, según The Wall Street Journal, el Tesoro de Estados Unidos espera una devolución inicial de al menos US$50.000 millones del dinero en el Programa de Alivio para Activos con Problemas, o TARP por su sigla en inglés. 

Entre las empresas que concentrarán la atención durante la sesión está Texas Instruments Inc. (TXN), que subía un 4% en Francfort luego que la fabricante de chips revisara al alza sus proyecciones de ingresos y ganancias por acción para el segundo trimestre. 

La noticia de Texas Instrument contribuía a impulsar las emisiones relacionadas con tecnología en Asia y Europa, incluyendo a Nokia Corp. (NOK) y Samsung Electronics Co. Ltd. (005930.SE). 

Procter & Gamble Co. (PG) registraba cierta debilidad en Francfort ante informes de que Robert McDonald, su actual director general de operaciones, reemplazará al presidente ejecutivo de larga data A.G. Lafley. 

La mayoría de las acciones asiáticas cerró la sesión del martes a la baja. 

El índice Nikkei 225 de Tokio cayó 78,81 puntos, o un 0,8%, a 9.786,82, el índice compuesto de Shanghai cerró con un alza del 0,7% a 2.787,89, el índice Hang Seng de Hong Kong retrocedió 194,90 puntos, o un 1,07%, a 18.058,49, el índice compuesto Kospi de Corea del Sur descendió un 1,5%, y el S&P/ASX 200 de Australia terminó la sesión con una baja del 0,9%. 

Por su parte en Europa, el índice FTSE 100 de Londres registraba un alza marginal y el índice paneuropeo Dow Jones Stoxx 600 avanzaba un 0,4%.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Al menos en el caso de VERTICE360º .... has visto como hemos recuperado en minutos... hoy el IBEX, no cierra en rojo.




Yo al SAN lo veo con ganas de cerrar en un +2-3%... otra cosa es que los americanos le dejen... :o



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

Bueno chavales... me he hecho caquita al ver al ejército del botas...


La orden de cortos la he retrasado a 7,87€...

irse a comer tranquilo si que no tiene precio... :o



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Bueno chavales... me he hecho caquita al ver al ejército del botas...
> La orden de cortos la he retrasado a 7,87€...
> irse a comer tranquilo si que no tiene precio... :o
> Saludos



Ya te dije hace tiempo que si estabas pillado hicieras cobertura poniéndote largo. Y ya de paso... a menos que volvamos a los 8XX del SP no incrementes tu posi en el SAN. La liquidación diaria te va a matar.

Yo al menos que este en beneficios no incrementaría mi posi (así si baja se cierra al menos sin perdidas).

Un saludo y cuídate...


----------



## donpepito (9 Jun 2009)

NUEVA YORK --El índice de ventas de cadenas minoristas en Estados Unidos de The International Council of Shopping Centers-Goldman Sachs ascendió un 0,2% durante la semana al 6 de junio frente a la semana previa, sobre una base ajustada por factores estacionales y de tiendas comparables. 

El índice registró un descenso interanual del 0,8% en la semana más reciente, informó el martes la entidad.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ya te dije hace tiempo que si estabas pillado hicieras cobertura poniéndote largo. Y ya de paso... a menos que volvamos a los 8XX del SP no incrementes tu posi en el SAN. La liquidación diaria te va a matar.




No me va a matar... si se acaban las garantias ingresaré más dinero... :o

El SAN de 8 euros no creo que pase... pero si pasa... pues ración de cortos que se volverá a comer... :



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jun 2009)

Buenas.... he estado toda la mañana en un curso, llego y veo que se han vendido mis SAN 7,58->7,73...

Me voy a jugar a padel, DP a ver cuando jugamos... 

Nos leemos luego.... Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Jun 2009)

Hola a todos.

Es mi primer post aquí, os llevo investigando un tiempo porque estoy interesado en operar en cortos...

Tenía unas Santanderes y Timofónicas de las cuales me desembaracé ayer y pillé 3k de Accionas a 90,65 con intención de soltarlas a 95 coincido con Donpepito en esto.

Vértice 360 la he estado mirando desde que DP fué avisando, viendo el ojo que tiene con los chicharros no es de extrañar... 

Cómo sabes que va a tirar para arriba DP?? le va a beneficiar el tema de la tve sin publicidad? no debería de arranzar Avanzit también ¿¿??

Mirando la gráfica se puede apreciar que están un poco correladas, si avanzit baja sube vertice (cuando baja fuerte) seguramente por autocartera...

AVANZIT | AVZ.MC | Gráficas de Yahoo! Finanzas

Ahora mismo Avanzit baja casi un 4% si van por ahí los tiros y nos lo quieres aclarar...

Gracias.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Jun 2009)

Ahora tengo una preguntilla para el señor Tonuel.

Ya que por tus mensajes me has animado a introducirme en el tema de los cortos, me gustaría comentar qué tal ves Abengoa, últimamente tenía una evolución muy ligada con una de sus filiales, Befesa:

ABENGOA | ABG.MC | Gráficas de Yahoo! Finanzas

Si nos fijamos en el despegue que ha tenido (Siendo Befesa una de las áreas que más ha crecido y mejores resultados tiene junto con telvent) está bastante inflado el tema, en mi opinión si abengoa llega alrededor de los 20€ se le pueden pegar unos buenos cortos hasta 14€ o más (la última vez bajó a 8,90 mas o menos, ya lleva una subida acumulada del 100%)

Pues preguntarte eso, ya que santanderes espero poder crujir a 8,10 que yo creo que llega...

Saludos.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ahora tengo una preguntilla para el señor Tonuel.
> 
> Ya que por tus mensajes me has animado a introducirme en el tema de los cortos, me gustaría comentar qué tal ves Abengoa




Pues la veo para meterle cortos a medio plazo... como a tod@s... 

Si quiere que alguien le eche las cartas pregunte por Mulder... suele pasarse por aquí... 




LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> santanderes espero poder crujir a 8,10 que yo creo que llega...



Pues yo voy crujiendo ya no sea cosa que me pierda el gap del -10%... :


Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (9 Jun 2009)

en bankinter lo han vuelto a hacer

a la hora de comer que está todo el mundo fuera


grrrgrhrrhrhrh:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Jun 2009)

Hombre no pretendo que nadie me heche las cartas ni me diga qué hacer, si no, no hubiera comentado ningún análisis.

Te preguntaba lo de abengoa porque alguna vez lo has mencionado, y no con todas se puede sacar un 100% en cortos en un mes y abengoa es muy buena candidata si toca los 20€...

Donde me meto en Interdin o en R4 para los cortos ¿¿??

Gracias.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

En el SAN está una de sus agencias soltando papelitos desde hace un rato...

Me parece que voy a posicionar los cañones más abajo... :




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Donde me meto en Interdin o en R4 para los cortos ¿¿??



A mi R4 me gusta, interdin no lo he probado... :o


Lo que tengo claro es que ahora mismo para meterle caña a los bankitos españoles todos los momentos son buenos... :o




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2009)

A las buenas tardes!




blackholesun dijo:


> en bankinter lo han vuelto a hacer
> 
> a la hora de comer que está todo el mundo fuera
> 
> grrrgrhrrhrhrh:



La verdad es que, una vez comprendida la estrategia, se puede meter uno intradía y sacarle algo 

Yo no voy a ser ese, pero por si a alguien le interesa.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigues con las Ferrovial?
Estoy pensando en meterme largo,pero no dejan de bajar


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Sigues con las Ferrovial?
> Estoy pensando en meterme largo,pero no dejan de bajar



Si señor. Ya han dejado de bajar, o eso parece, el problema es que no suben, esta mañana las han llevado bastante arriba, muy cerca del objetivo que tenía para ellas.

Pero como es un valor muy manipulado esta tarde podrían empezar a subir y llegar perfectamente donde las quiero, ya tengo experiencias pasadas con ellas.


----------



## rosonero (9 Jun 2009)

Se acabo el trabajo empieza el divertimento 

Dentro de ANA a 90.40, espero que el análisis de DP que he leído esta mañana siga en pie.
No sé si entrar también en Iberia o Mapfre que las veo rezagadas. :


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Jun 2009)

Vamos que nos vaaaaamooooos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (9 Jun 2009)

ahora bankintr acaba de romper los 9, lo he visto en un análisis que era un resistencia grande


y según invertia la resistencia está en 9,20


es decir que se pone alcista de cojones


----------



## Bayne (9 Jun 2009)

SAN a 7.79, al final va a tener razón tonuel...


----------



## Kujire (9 Jun 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

Buenas!!

Tengo una sopa de cortos a distintos niveles 2500, 2494, 2487 estos niveles me han dado buenos resultados y son bastante complejos de romper. Hoy deben tener mucho cuidado, los cocos necesitan más pasta y van a exprimir la operativa en todos los frentes. El volúmen de hoy está siendo ridículo, por lo que lo mismo que decíamos el viernes o ayer es válido, además los cocos juegan también con el dolar y la gran subasta de bonos que hará dragar si aún cabe más volúmen, por lo que quedaremos a su merced como ayer.

Lo que parece claro es que en Europa no se ven tantos brotes como por aki, y eso ayuda a que los cocos puedan repetir jugada sobre unos niveles bastante seguros, porque una cosa es jugar con los futuros y otra diferente meterse a estas alturas en empresas con buenas perspectivas. 

Anden con mucho ojo y no se fien lo más mínimo. Entre que escribo y posteo ya me han saltado los primeros stops, los cocos quieren jugar fuerte hoy

Por cierto, el TS ha paralizado la venta/expolio de los bienes de Chrysler a FIAT.

Por cierto DP, he visto el tema de Acciona y el cierre de ayer no me ha gustado nada. Cómo la ves?


----------



## Speculo (9 Jun 2009)

La leche. Es que no sé ni qué hacer.
Hay resistencia sobre los 8790 del Dow. Si la pasa, entro con un largo en el stoxx.



(Si, ya, miro el Dow y entro en el stoxx ¿Qué pasa, algún problema?  )


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> La leche. Es que no sé ni qué hacer.
> Hay resistencia sobre los 8790 del Dow. Si la pasa, entro con un largo en el stoxx.
> 
> (Si, ya, miro el Dow y entro en el stoxx ¿Qué pasa, algún problema?  )



Operar en el Stoxx mirando el Dow es de pobres


----------



## donpepito (9 Jun 2009)

Ya estoy por aquí....

He vuelto a comprar ANPI a 2.06USD, me han entrado solo 15.000acs.

ACCIONA, he comprado solo 200 acs, mi idea es mantenerlas hasta final de semana, hay poco vol.... las agencias están soltando pocas, no como en otras ocasiones, con grandes bloques.

VERTICE360º ... las llevo desde finales de abril, creo recordar... suelo comprar de vez en cuando... he vendido en 0.84€ y recompro... tengo unas 30.000acs.


----------



## Kujire (9 Jun 2009)

El Dow sube más "gracilmente" que el Stoxx, ten cuidado


----------



## Alexandros (9 Jun 2009)

Buenas a todos.



Don Pepito ¿no tenías unas GM? Esta haciendo un Skyrocket de los majos.



Un saludo.


----------



## donpepito (9 Jun 2009)

Kujire... ANPI... le veo mucho recorrido hasta +3.00USD... mira HEB, sin tener nada aprobado... solo sube de la especulación, en cambio ANPI... lleva varios productos, y aunque tiene un debito importante, tiene + proyección:


1. (FDA) has granted 510(k) clearance for the Option Inferior Vena 
Cava (IVC) Filter in the United States, for use in both permanent and 
retrievable indications. Angiotech holds exclusive worldwide rights 
to 
market and distribute the Option IVC Filter, which it obtained in a 
license agreement with privately held Rex Medical, LP (Rex Medical), 
as previously announced in March 2008 
2.approval from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) to market 
its TAXUS Liberte Atom Paclitaxel Eluting Coronary Stent System, a 
highly deliverable eluting stent (DES) 

3.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Corporate Partner, Boston 
Scientific 
Corporation Reports Results From Analysis Of Economic and Quality Of 
Life Outcomes, Based On One-Year Data From SYNTAX Trial 

5.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Announces License Agreement With 
Baxter International Inc. . announced that its corporate partner, 
Cook 
Medical, reported data on two-year follow up that showed that 82% of 
patients who were treated with Cook Medical's Zilver PTX drug-eluting 
peripheral stent (DES) were free from reintervention at two-year 
follow up. 

6.Announces License Agreement With Baxter International Inc. 
Angiotech 
will receive $25 million. Angiotech and Baxter initially entered into 
a Distribution and License Agreement in 2003 relating to certain 
intellectual property for Angiotech's COSEAL surgical sealant 

7.Positive Results From Bio-Seal Clinical Study 

announced positive clinical study results for its Bio-Seal Lung 
Biopsy 
Tract Plug System. The trial assessed the safety and efficacy of Bio- 
Seal in patients undergoing lung biopsy procedures and demonstrated a 
statistically significant clinical benefit in the group receiving 
BioSeal 

8.Receives Approval For Quill SRS PDO, MONODERM And Nylon Product 
Lines For Sale In Canada 

9.Receives CE Mark Approval of HemoStream Chronic Dialysis Catheter 

10. Positive Interim Results For Its Zilver PTX Clinical Study 

11.received 510(k) clearance from the U.S. Food and Drug 
Administration (FDA) to begin marketing sizes 3-0 and 4-0 of its 
Quill 
Self-Retaining System (SRS) Polydioxanone (PDO) product line. The 
Quill SRS PDO is a longer-lasting absorbable suture, which is 
typically used for deeper tissue closures. 

12.Novel 5-FU Central Venous Catheter Receives FDA 510(k) Clearance 

13.Study Demonstrates Zero Blood Stream Infection In Patients Treated 
With Angiotech's Novel 5-FU Central Venous Catheter 

14.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. And Symphony Medical, Inc. 
Announces Licensing Agreement 

15.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Submits 510(K) To FDA For 5-FU CVC 
Monday, 17 Dec 2007 04:05pm EST 

16.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Receives CE Mark Approval of Quill 
SRS MONODERM 

17.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Announces Intent To File 510(k) 
For 
5-FU Central Venous Catheter (CVC) 

18.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Reaches Agreement With Johnson & 
Johnson To Settle Outstanding Patent Litigation 

19.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Receives Favourable Patent 
Decision 
From New Zealand's Intellectual Property Office 

20.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. announced that the U.S. Food and 
Drug Administration (FDA) has given clearance to begin marketing the 
Hemo-Stream chronic dialysis catheter. 

21. Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. announced that it has received 
clearance from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) to begin 
marketing additional diameters of its Quill Self-Retaining System 
(SRS) Polydioxanone (PDO) product line. 

22.CombinatoRx Incorporated and Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. 
Extend 
Research and Development Collaboration 
23.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Wins Patent Infringement Case In 
Netherlands 
24. UK Court Of Appeal Releases Decision On Angiotech 
Pharmaceuticals, 
Inc.'s Patent 

25.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. To Acquire Quill Medical Inc. 
26. Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Completes Acquisition Of Afmedica 

27.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Announces Drug Discovery And 
Development Agreement With CombinatoRx 
28.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Completes Acquisition of NeuColl 

29.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Partner Receives FDA Approval for 
Clinical Trial of its Liberte Paclitaxel-eluting Coronary Stent 
System 

30.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Enters Fast Growing Orthopedic and 
Spinal Surgery Arena Through Acquisition of NeuColl. 

31.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. announced that it has received a 
$2,050,000 milestone payment from Boston Scientific Corporation, an 
international medical device manufacturer. 

31.Orthovita Enters into an Agreement with Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, 
Inc. to Market Surgical Hemostat to Control Bleeding in Spine and 
Orthopedic Surgery 

Application for approval and trial 

1.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Initiates European Trial Examining 
Vascular Wrap Paclitaxel-Eluting Mesh 
2.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Initiates U.S. Pivotal Trial for 
the 
Vascular Wrap Paclitaxel-Eluting Mesh 
3. Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. announced the results from its 
European first-in-man study for its Vascular Wrap paclitaxel-eluting 
product. The trial produced evidence that the Vascular Wrap reduced 
the overall incidence of leg amputation and prolonged limb retention 
time for patients in the treatment arm relative to the control group. 

4.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Initiates Anti-Infective CVC U.S. 
Pivotal Study 
5.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Announces Positive Adhibit Data to 
Prevent Surgical Adhesions 

6.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Announces Preliminary Data from 
Pivotal European Gynecology Anti-adhesion Study 

5.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Announces Vascular Wrap/Lifespan 
Vascular Graft Combination Product Receives Designation of Device for 
U.S. Pivotal Study 

Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Corporate Partner, Boston Scientific 
Corporation Reports Results From Analysis Of Economic and Quality Of 
Life Outcomes, Based On One-Year Data From SYNTAX Trial 

6.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Announces Positive Phase 1 
Psoriasis 
Results 

7.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. announced that it has initiated a 
Phase 2 clinical study for the use of PAXCEED (Micellar Paclitaxel 
for 
Injection) in the treatment of patients with rheumatoid arthritis 
(RA). 

8.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Receives European Approval For 
Quill 
SRS Wound Closure Product 

9.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Receives European Approval To 
Market 
Contour Threads Product Line 

10..Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. and Genzyme Corporation Form 
Collaboration to Develop Surgical Oncology Treatments 

11.Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Receives Canadian Approval for 
Premix CoSeal Surgical Sealant 
12. .Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Receives Canadian Approval for 
Premix CoSeal Surgical Sealant 

13..Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc.'s Partner Shows Zilver PTX 
Results


----------



## donpepito (9 Jun 2009)

No, GM... no la he tocado... Kujire ha sido la triunfadora ... creo que fue la semana pasada.... no me gustan las OTC con Q


----------



## Speculo (9 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> El Dow sube más "gracilmente" que el Stoxx, ten cuidado



Ya, ya, tranquila, si los tiempos los administro bien.

Estás hablando con un tío que entraba en BBVA según fuera el S&P y ganaba dinero, así que no hay problema... Todo es cuestión de adaptar las escalas de las velas


----------



## rosonero (9 Jun 2009)

Dentro también de Mapfre a 2.37. 

Unos stops lejanos por si viene el guano (qué bonito pareado me ha quedado) y voy a planchar una horita la oreja que me he levantado muy pronto 

Cuidar bien del patio


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> SAN a 7.79, al final va a tener razón tonuel...



Ups... me saltó la orden y yo por ahí de marcha... 


*Cortitos pal botas a 7,79... * 


Y las agencias del SAN están soltando papelón que da gusto... 






Saludos


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2009)

Pues al final no ha podido ser, la predicción de 2534 para las 15:00 en el Stoxx ha fallado y eso que al principio de la mañana prometía mucho, mientras sigamos teniendo estos días tan correosos, aburridos y laterales así seguiremos.

El limite de tiempo para llegar al 2534 del Stoxx eran realmente dos días y medio contados a partir de las 20:00 de ayer, pero las últimas señales de este tipo llegaron en muy poco tiempo al objetivo, de ahí que pusiera las 15:00.

Tenía otra predicción para hoy de llegar a 2503 antes de las 19:00 (completamente compatible con la otra), estas predicciones son de otro tipo y si debería cumplirse, ahora veremos porque estamos muy cerca pero no hacemos más que guarrear arriba y abajo, la volatilidad ha desaparecido totalmente del mercado.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

No pasa nada Mulder... otro dia será... 




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (9 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> [...]
> 
> El limite de tiempo para llegar al 2534 del Stoxx eran realmente dos días y medio contados a partir de las 20:00 de ayer, pero las últimas señales de este tipo llegaron en muy poco tiempo al objetivo, de ahí que pusiera las 15:00.
> 
> [...]



Saber que el stoxx va a llegar a esos niveles en un máximo de dos días y medio es saber muchísimo, si realmente se cumpliera.
El único problema es que no lo hace 

La resistencia del Dow va a estar dificililla, la jodida.


----------



## Kujire (9 Jun 2009)

Vamos a ser patriotas y meter un poco de carga corta

....de la misma forma que no hay volúmen para unos tampoco lo hay para los otros, hoy mi cortos tienen más fuerza, ya saben los niveles que les dije antes


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Saber que el stoxx va a llegar a esos niveles en un máximo de dos días y medio es saber muchísimo, si realmente se cumpliera.
> El único problema es que no lo hace



Yo creo que a los sistemas de Mulder sólo le faltan unos pocos ajustes... 




Con dos tardes creo que seria suficiente... 


Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (9 Jun 2009)

popular para unos cortitos como lo veis????


lejos de resistencias, con poco volumen...


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Vamos a ser patriotas y meter un poco de carga corta
> 
> ....de la misma forma que no hay volúmen para unos tampoco lo hay para los otros, hoy mi cortos tienen más fuerza, ya saben los niveles que les dije antes




Yo estaba pensando en repartir los pepinos entre el botas y el POP pero... :o


A ver si los de R4 se ponen las pilas y me consiguen munición antiPOPera... :




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> popular para unos cortitos como lo veis????




Lo veo de la hostia... pero me parece que hemos hecho tarde hamijo... :o




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Saber que el stoxx va a llegar a esos niveles en un máximo de dos días y medio es saber muchísimo, si realmente se cumpliera.
> El único problema es que no lo hace



Aun no ha pasado ni siquiera un dia, es un poco pronto para decir que 'no lo hace' 

El margen de tiempo son 2 días y medio.


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2009)

Informo a los interesados que en Interdin aun quedan cortos del POP, aunque ya quedan pocos.


----------



## aksarben (9 Jun 2009)

¿Alguien ha intentado alguna vez que ING añada acciones de mercado americano? La mitad de las que me interesan, no están disponibles...


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha intentado alguna vez que ING añada acciones de mercado americano? La mitad de las que me interesan, no están disponibles...



Te recomiendo encarecidamente que te vayas a un broker serio como R4, ING será un gran banco pero como broker es una pena, lo menos recomendable que he podido ver nunca.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Jun 2009)

Buuahhh!!

DonPepito recuerdas lo que te comenté de los chicharros Usa... uno era este:

IGNT 0.0135 +0.0100 (285.71%) Y no entré... y me gustaba hasta el producto que fabrica... iba a comprar a 0.0019.

En fin.. en otra ocasión


----------



## donpepito (9 Jun 2009)

Es muy peligroso,,,,, has visto el market cap? normalmente son TIMOS -SCAM- en la mayoria de las ocasiones.

IGNT - Ingen Technologies, Inc. - Google Finance

Que Kujire... te comente al respecto.


http://finance.google.com/group/google.finance.4274222/browse_thread/thread/bbb21e216df8f01c?hl=en#

MIRA ESE HILO


----------



## aksarben (9 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Te recomiendo encarecidamente que te vayas a un broker serio como R4, ING será un gran banco pero como broker es una pena, lo menos recomendable que he podido ver nunca.



La verdad es que uso ING para ir largo en valores "conocidos", porque es a muy largo y me ahorro pagar custodia, que me jode aunque sea poco.

Ahora estoy comparando brokers serios para cosas más complejas que el buy 'n hold, pero mientras me decido por uno quería probar unas cosillas y con la selección de valores de ING no hay manera.

Sobre R4 ¿si no tienes posiciones abiertas te cobra "mantenimiento" o similares?


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Es muy peligroso,,,,, has visto el market cap? normalmente son TIMOS -SCAM- en la mayoria de las ocasiones.
> 
> IGNT - Ingen Technologies, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Que Kujire... te comente al respecto.



 ... si el producto que anunciaban tenía muy buena pinta... lo mismo es lo que dices no lo se.

De todas formas... duele no ganar esas plusvalías, la de veces...que pense en entrar grr grr!

Bueno al menos ... no he perdido dinero que algo es algo... jaja 
¿WHAT? Solo están circulando el 500:1 de las acciones???

PFff!! timo al canto en cuanto saquen el resto...
Es peligroso... si
Gracias por el aviso.. .avisare a unos de expansion... que están dentro


----------



## donpepito (9 Jun 2009)

Yo no afirmo nada... solo sospecho de las cifras que tienen en la web, y no lo veo claro... muchas veces es preferible entrar con poco capital... si tu lo ves seguro!

Así no te arrepientes en el futuro... mejor palmar 6.000€ VS 30.000€


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Así no te arrepientes en el futuro... mejor palmar 6.000€



Pues si... que mas da palmar 6000€ más que 6000€ menos... total... :o




Saludos :


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

Hoy ya puedo dormir tranquilo...

La sensación de meterle al botas y que se vaya p'abajo no tiene precio... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (9 Jun 2009)

Mejor 6.000€ versus 30.000€ no estaba completa la frase... recheck!


----------



## Kujire (9 Jun 2009)

Vamos cuesta abajo .... venga empujen que vamos a por los mínimos:

Dow 8,728.29 -36.20 (-0.41%)
S&P 500 936.20 -2.94 (-0.31%)
Nasdaq 1,847.93 +5.53 (0.30%)


----------



## donpepito (9 Jun 2009)

INDITEX ... en verde... los fundamentales don't works!


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

¿Alguien sabe por qué sube el ibex un 1% cuando todo lo demás está en negativo...?

¿Acaso hemos salido de la crisis...? :





Saludos :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Jun 2009)

Mulder no hay cortos en pop,a faltan de pan otra remesa al SAN,vamos coño a hundirlos!!!!


----------



## Speculo (9 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe por qué sube el ibex un 1% cuando todo lo demás está en negativo...?
> 
> ¿Acaso hemos salido de la crisis...? :



Si, salimos ayer ¿No te has enterado?


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mulder no hay cortos en pop,a faltan de pan otra remesa al SAN,vamos coño a hundirlos!!!!



El pobre botas se las está llevando hoy todas... 






Pero el caso es que ha soltado 3,8 minolles de papeles... y no creo que esté muy apenado... :o



Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (9 Jun 2009)

dios mio menos mal que me he salido de bankinter


----------



## Alexandros (9 Jun 2009)

Me ha hecho gracia este comentario del foro de GM.


Mirad el recorrido de hoy, es una cumbre perfecta y parece que ahora también quiere hacer otra.

_
This stock is for suckers.
I should know because I am one of them - lol
The market makers ran it up to 1.70 and got a lot of people to unload
their puts at a loss.
I'm sure a bunch more people jumped in and bought the stock at 1.70 -
poor suckers.
Now they reveresed it and sold it off - wow - pump and dump in
extreme.
These guys are good.
And I am a sucker for getting involved in this insanity. _


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> dios mio menos mal que me he salido de bankinter



jojojo... ¿Que pasó con el subidón de mi querido botitas por diossssss.... xD? 



*Bankinter 9,66€ +8,78%*



Eso le pasa por meterse con mi banco..., hay que saber donde meter la pasta hamijo... :




Saludos :


----------



## Kujire (9 Jun 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Me ha hecho gracia este comentario del foro de GM.
> 
> 
> Mirad el recorrido de hoy, es una cumbre perfecta y parece que ahora también quiere hacer otra.
> ...



es la vida misma, "si no sabes hacer trampas no juegues", ahora han creado una resistencia para GM en 1.70 y han dado trabajo a algún analisto a su costa jurjur ay esos brotes!


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (9 Jun 2009)

pues si la estaban manipulando todo el dia y subiendola y bajandola


y al final era para esto han roto la resistencia de 9,5 tiene recorrido hasta 10 que hay otra resistencia


pero sin volumen


como siempre


----------



## rosonero (9 Jun 2009)

La madre que los parió !!!! En la subasta me han bajado Mapfre de 2.36 hasta los 2.34 ::


----------



## Speculo (9 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> dios mio menos mal que me he salido de bankinter



Ya te lo dije ayer. Y hoy ha seguido comprando credit suisse BCY hasta que han llegado los botines y han terminado de subirla.
Otra acción de vergüenza caza-incautos.


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mulder no hay cortos en pop,a faltan de pan otra remesa al SAN,vamos coño a hundirlos!!!!



Yo ahora mismo estoy largo en 5 valores, de los cuales 3 me dan beneficio y dos (casualmente los más recientes) pérdidas.

Todas las telecos europeas subiendo hoy y me fui a meter en la única que ha bajado, tiene narices la cosa.

Precisamente el Ibex debe haber subido hoy debido a TEF.


----------



## donpepito (9 Jun 2009)

Ya te lo advertimos... con la familia no se juega... BANKINTER es un superchicharro en el IBEX.... hay que pagar la compra de la aseguradora teleforil!

<table id="mo_17"><tbody><tr><td class="LEFT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Descripción</td> <td class="RIGHT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Titulos Compra</td> <td class="RIGHT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Titulos Venta</td> <td class="RIGHT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">DIferencia C/V</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BSN VL</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">407.786</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">407.786</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">ADP BA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">286.617</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">286.617</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BCY MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">277.179</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">62.333</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">214.846</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BSN BI</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">197.379</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">58.070</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">139.309</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (9 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ya te lo dije ayer. Y hoy ha seguido comprando credit suisse BCY hasta que han llegado los botines y han terminado de subirla.
> Otra acción de vergüenza caza-incautos.



puedo hacer una suposición con vuestro permiso


A mi humilde entender han realizado la última limpia antes de la gran bajada, por supuesto que no voy a apostar dinero que esto es como ir al casino, me meti en una que estaba demasiado manipulada a partir de ahora valores un poco más grandes


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo estoy largo en 5 valores, de los cuales 3 me dan beneficio y dos (casualmente los más recientes) pérdidas.
> 
> Todas las telecos europeas subiendo hoy y me fui a meter en la única que ha bajado, tiene narices la cosa.
> 
> Precisamente el Ibex debe haber subido hoy debido a TEF.



Estan sujetando el Ibex con el San y Telefonica y vendiendo lo demas para que no se note,ya vendra el tio paco con las rebajas


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Estan sujetando el Ibex con el San y Telefonica y vendiendo lo demas para que no se note,ya vendra el tio paco con las rebajas



Pues Criteria hoy se ha dado un buen subidón y más que le van a dar, por eso las mantengo.


----------



## donpepito (9 Jun 2009)

Con lo fácil que es ganar dinero con DRYSHIP... hay que comprar en los 6.x hasta 7.10USD y luego esperar el subidón.... hoy cerramos en 7.80USD como poco.

Nunca falla.... XD


----------



## donpepito (9 Jun 2009)

No hay que preocuparse por ACCIONA, están haciendo lo mismo que hace un par de semanas, de aquí al viernes a 95,00€ ... y en JULIO habrá subidón de los buenos hasta 124,00€ si el mercado acompaña.... el crédito está apunto de firmarse.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Jun 2009)

El Tesoro autoriza a diez grandes bancos de EEUU a devolver 48.900 millones - Expansión.com



> Además de estas firmas, otras diez entidades financieras entre las que se incluyen *Bank of America y Citigroup*, están pendientes de recibir el visto bueno del Tesoro para poder devolver las ayudas recibidas. Estos bancos tendrán que esperar un poco más ya que, en el caso de Citi y BoA, ayer mismo presentaron a la Reserva Federal (Fed) sus planes de capitalización.



Estos dos podrían ser buena inversión si consiguen colocar deuda y acciones para recapitalizarse.

No creo que se hunda el mercado mientras estos dos no hayan vendido papel a espuertas, ya veremos.


----------



## donpepito (9 Jun 2009)

C, por debajo de 2.80USD es buena compra y BAC por debajo de 8.00USD


----------



## Speculo (9 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No hay que preocuparse por ACCIONA, están haciendo lo mismo que hace un par de semanas, de aquí al viernes a 95,00€ ... y en JULIO habrá subidón de los buenos hasta 124,00€ si el mercado acompaña.... el crédito está apunto de firmarse.



Acciona la sigo bastante de cerca. Lejos de noticias chicharreras que hagan explotar al valor, por técnico creo que se va a ir a por los 88,00 como primer soporte. Si los perfora, tiene uno importante en los 86,00. Creo que los 88,00 son un buen punto de entrada para largos, mañana o pasado.
Por abajo, mientras no pierda los 77,00 , no hay problema. Por arriba, el objetivo son los 111,00/115,00, con paradita en los 95,00.
Y además, ésta no sigue al Ibex, así que los análisis son más fiables.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (9 Jun 2009)

bueno estos tres dias he perdido 800 euros y estoy contento porque podría haber perdido 4000 


de buena me he librado


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> bueno estos tres dias he perdido 800 euros y estoy contento porque podría haber perdido 4000
> 
> 
> de buena me he librado



Porqué no aguantaste conmigo en POP..? : Cambiaste largos por cortos en el peor momento... pero me gusta como te lo has tomado...

Ánimos, Saludos... 

PD: Por cierto, mi avatar es Chris Cornell, el ex-cantante de Soundgarden... por lo de Black Hole Sun...


----------



## donpepito (9 Jun 2009)

Las manipulaciones actualmente, basadas en fundamentales.. funcionan!!!

Sin ir mas lejos... PRISA desde 2,40€ hasta los +4,00€ en 12 días... hoy no he mirado como ha cerrado... recuerda que solo ha subido con noticias!

y ACCIONA, está aparcada.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (9 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Porqué no aguantaste conmigo en POP..? : Cambiaste largos por cortos en el peor momento... pero me gusta como te lo has tomado...
> 
> Ánimos, Saludos...
> 
> PD: Por cierto, mi avatar es Chris Cornell, el ex-cantante de Soundgarden... por lo de Black Hole Sun...




Cuando ha roto la resistencia de los 9 sabía que esto era como un casino y que yo tenía todas las de perder porque tenía cortos, así que he vendido los cortos antes de irme a comer, asumiendo perdidas. 

Pero viendo lo que podía haber perdido es casi como ganancias


----------



## Speculo (9 Jun 2009)

Hablando sólo de los fundamentales:
Lo único que me mosquea de Acciona, es que si van a publicar un bombazo no la bajen todavía más. Puede ser buena señal si la llevan hasta los 80,00 .


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> bueno estos tres dias he perdido 800 euros y estoy contento porque podría haber perdido 4000
> 
> de buena me he librado



No se si darte la enhorabuena o acompañarte en el sentimiento 

Yo de ti operaría con otra cosa que no fueran Warrants, puede que se gane menos pero al menos no se pierde tanto tan rápido y el factor tiempo no es determinante, si van en tu contra ya recuperarás.


----------



## donpepito (9 Jun 2009)

Los 72,xx han sido los min del 2009, una buena oportunidad de acumular... otra hace unos días en 78,xx yo las vendí en 86,xx 

80,00€ puede ser un buen punto de entrada.... por ahora estoy manteniendo... hasta final de semana.


----------



## donpepito (9 Jun 2009)

Hay una cot que puede subir +300% ... yo la mantengo con perdidas desde 0.16USD y 0.20USD 40.000acs ... hoy he comprado 100.000acs a 0.11USD es poco dinero según se mire... pero cuando explote!!!!!!

MESA


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jun 2009)

Yo una que veo que pide cortos a gritos es ABENGOA como pase los 18,xx, de los 18,5€ no pasa y tiene un recorrido a la baja muy grande...

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (9 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo de ti operaría con otra cosa que no fueran Warrants, puede que se gane menos pero al menos no se pierde tanto tan rápido y el factor tiempo no es determinante, si van en tu contra ya recuperarás.



El problema de la operativa con warrants (y con opciones) es que la mayoría de la gente no hace una buena gestión del riesgo. 
Como con todo en esto de los mercados, tienes estrategias más agresivas que otras y está en la elección del que se juega su dinero el escoger una u otra.

Yo he conocido a personas que invertían 2.000 euros en warrants que multiplicaban la inversión ocho veces y cuando en un par de días habían perdido casi el 50% de su inversión se quedaban con cara de tontos, como no sabiendo qué era lo que había pasado. Y lo que había pasado era, sencillamente, que no se habían parado siquiera a mirar las características del producto.

Cuando se opera con productos apalancados hay que saber exactamente cuánto se está invirtiendo en realidad, para luego no llevarse sorpresas desagradables.


----------



## Speculo (9 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay una cot que puede subir +300% ... yo la mantengo con perdidas desde 0.16USD y 0.20USD 40.000acs ... hoy he comprado 100.000acs a 0.11USD es poco dinero según se mire... pero cuando explote!!!!!!
> 
> MESA



Si es por subidas explosivas, mírate esta. Creo que la entrada era hace una semana, pero si se entra hoy, se puede aprovechar un buen tramo, sobre todo viendo cómo han sido los anteriores.





http://www.google.com/finance?q=chnr

Ya me pasarás luego la comisión... O la carta bomba


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce, algo he comentado yo antes sobre Abengoa, de recorrido bajista tiene hasta equipararse con Befesa como poco, pero yo creo que los 20,00€ los roza antes, pero está apuntito, lo chungo es que hay que tener cuidado con el accionariado... y su free float... por eso pega esas subidas y bajadas tan espectaculares...


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Jun 2009)

Don pepito, A Mesa le eche un ojo en su día. Me gusta no es un chicharro (u eso creo) y tiene una plantilla amplia, lo que pensaba es que bajando como están las ocupaciones de las aerolíneas lo pasaría mal.

Aunque si baja a 0.09... u .08 me meto del tirón.  Eso si... más de 2500 dolares o 3 mil no meto... 1 céntimo ahí ya dolería mucho.

Speculo, yo ando metido estudiando el tema de las opciones. Me gusta eso de fijarme una perdida (total por lo general). Sabes de algún buen libro o curso ya para post-iniciados. Ya he echo un cursito de iniciación.


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Don pepito, A Mesa le eche un ojo en su día. Me gusta no es un chicharro (u eso creo) y tiene una plantilla amplia, lo que pensaba es que bajando como están las ocupaciones de las aerolíneas lo pasaría mal.
> 
> Aunque si baja a 0.09... u .08 me meto del tirón.  Eso si... más de 2500 dolares o 3 mil no meto... 1 céntimo ahí ya dolería mucho.
> 
> Speculo, yo ando metido estudiando el tema de las opciones. Me gusta eso de fijarme una perdida (total por lo general). Sabes de algún buen libro o curso ya para post-iniciados. Ya he echo un cursito de iniciación.



Aunque no se mucho sobre opciones tienes dos alternativas:

comprar puts o calls con pérdida limitada.
vender puts o calls con pérdida ilimitada.

Según todos los libros que he leido sobre opciones lo correcto es operar vendiendo puts o calls, de la otra forma no se gana, aunque yo nunca he operado con opciones pero espero probarlo al menos algún dia.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Jun 2009)

Ingeniería Financiera de Mascareñas no está mal, viene bastante claro.

De renta 4 hay pdf´s por ahí también muy ilustrativos.


----------



## Kujire (9 Jun 2009)

Vayan ajustando los stops sobre todo los que están cerca de 2487, estamos en pleno trabajo de los cocos tengan cuidado y vayan realizando plusvalias si no lo ven claro, siempre hay tiempo para atacarles ....

Ed:Obama al habla  ...le quieren dar mucha publi a que 10 bancos van a devolver la pasta, juas que risas, se nota que quieren manipular en mercado al alza cuidado, nadie compra a estos niveles y estos banquitos les quieren llevar su dinero para pagar a Obama, no sean tontos

*COME ON OBAMA!! MAKE MY DAY*


----------



## Speculo (9 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Según todos los libros que he leido sobre opciones lo correcto es operar vendiendo puts o calls, de la otra forma no se gana, aunque yo nunca he operado con opciones pero espero probarlo al menos algún dia.



En realidad no es que con la compra de opciones no se gane, es que con la venta de las mismas tienes más probabilidades a tu favor. Entre otras cosas, y esto es muy importante, porque en la venta de opciones el emisor no tiene control sobre tu beneficio, cosa que sí sucede en la compra.
Pasa lo mismo con los warrants. El día que te dejen venderlos, serán mejor inversión que las propias opciones.


----------



## Speculo (9 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Speculo, yo ando metido estudiando el tema de las opciones. Me gusta eso de fijarme una perdida (total por lo general). Sabes de algún buen libro o curso ya para post-iniciados. Ya he echo un cursito de iniciación.



No caigas en el truco del almendruco. Si compras acciones también tienes una pérdida prefijada. Hasta si vendes CFDs tienes una pérdida limitada si fijas un stop o te ejecutan la garantía. Lo de "sólo puedes perder la prima" es una frase atrapa incautos.
Al final todo es lo mismo. Todo se compra y se vende, obteniendo un resultado de la diferencia.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No caigas en el truco del almendruco. Si compras acciones también tienes una pérdida prefijada. Hasta si vendes CFDs tienes una pérdida limitada si fijas un stop o te ejecutan la garantía. Lo de "sólo puedes perder la prima" es una frase atrapa incautos.
> Al final todo es lo mismo. Todo se compra y se vende, obteniendo un resultado de la diferencia.




No te discuto lo de la perdida, es una herramienta más pero bien estudiada y con un poco de suerte puedes tener muy buenos beneficios, teniendo una muy pequeña parte de tu capital retenida.

La sana intención es ganar el 1000% antes de terminar el año aunque para ello haya que alargar la vida de este put haciendo algún roll over.
Comprar puts de TMV - Blog de Francisco Llinares Coloma

Evidentemente veo casi imposible que esto ocurra... pero oportunidades hay muchas, solo no dejarte llevar por la codicia.

Un saludo


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes
Sigo en liquidez
Ayer el DJI evidentemente no confirmó y el Ibex ha pullbackeado el soporte.
Nos podemos ir a romper el triángulo por arriba a Ibex10020 DJI9063.

Como el Ibex hizo vuelta en V bajo triángulo es fácil que rompan un poquito por arriba para barrer.Luego guano.
Ojito ojito.


----------



## chameleon (9 Jun 2009)

ya lo rompió por arriba el otro día, no? y luego se fue abajo
los límites están claros, 9200 por abajo, 9750 por arriba.
a ver si llega una corrección porque esto es aburridísimo

estoy largo en REP, me tuve que apalancar para sacar algo...


----------



## Speculo (9 Jun 2009)

Francisco Llinares Coloma es un profeta iluminado. No hay más que ver las operaciones que propone en su blog.

Mírate la última, sin ir más lejos: Venta de un call spread de Citigroup - Blog de Francisco Llinares Coloma

Luego te lees los comentarios y ya te partes. El que cree haber entendido algo, hace la operación y le ejecutan las calls a los dos minutos. Y hasta hay uno que hace la operación sin saber siquiera lo que hace. Les da lo mismo, porque como lo pone Llinares, es que tiene que ser cierto.

No es excesivamente complejo obtener un 1000% de una operación jugando con derivados. Pero el riesgo de una operación que implica esas ganancias siempre suele ser del 100% de tu capital invertido.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jun 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> las cosas a su cauce, algo he comentado yo antes sobre Abengoa, de recorrido bajista tiene hasta equipararse con Befesa como poco, pero yo creo que los 20,00€ los roza antes, pero está apuntito, lo chungo es que hay que tener cuidado con el accionariado... y su free float... por eso pega esas subidas y bajadas tan espectaculares...



No te había leido antes, la verdad es que me extrañaría que pasase los 18,5x, yo ahí metería cortos a saco... Lo de befesa, no se ni lo que es, la verdad es que no se ni a que se dedica Abengoa... lo único que miro son las gráficas... 

Saludos...

PD: Kujire, unos cortos ahora que nos aproximamos al 2500...?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Jun 2009)

El mes que viene voy comprar opciones de compra sobre opciones de compra sobre opciones de compra.

Los turbowarrants son para las nenas.

O mejor, las voy a emitir yo mismo, va a ser un producto tan complejo que para encontrar el subyacente final el inversor va a tener que usar una perforadora.

No, en serio, cualquier día alguien emite opciones utilizando como subyacente el precio de otras opciones y así hasta el infinito...


----------



## pyn (9 Jun 2009)

Que frustrante es que en las operaciones que haces con dinero virtual estés ganando y en las que metes dinero real, palmes. Que triste es ser pobre.

OHL, te tengo en mente.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jun 2009)

Estamos tan laterales que estoy corto y largo en el Stoxx al mismo tiempo... 

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Jun 2009)

Por cierto, ¿tocamos hoy los 950 S&P?

El dólar está volviendo a bajar, yo había apostado por ver el dólar en 1.46, el S&P en 980-1000 y el Ibex en 10xxx.


----------



## Kujire (9 Jun 2009)

El que todavía no ha pasado es el 2494, ése de momento es bueno, el 2500 lo dejamos para la última hora, ajusta los stops que aunque nos sabemos la jugada tenemos muchas operaciones en bloque (y no miro para nadie ... pero van poco a poco con el poco volúmen que hay se pueden empapelar ellos mismos sin querer), veamos si cae del 2490 de momento parece que puede caer...


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Jun 2009)

LCASC ¿Tu operas en el stoxx con cfds? Pensaba que lo hacías con futuros...

Es que acabo de recordad algo que te comentó Speculo ayer. ¿Y que has de poner un precio en concreto? ¿hay que esperar colas?.

Es que los de R4 dijeron que iban a poner los indices también con cfds, pero ahí quedo la cosa.

Un saludo

El volumen del Dji es para llorar... 115 millones. Con este volumen y las maquinas de los Cocos tradeando hasta el 40% del total... apañados el que se ponga en frente.

Ahora se están haciendo los heridos... Ay! ay!... entrad... entrad cortitos... jaja son malos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jun 2009)

*MIÉRCOLES 10 JUNIO
*
- A las 0900 horas, se celebra en el Congreso de los Diputados una sesión plenaria de control al gobierno en la que participan, entre otros, el presidente del Gobierno, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, y el ministro de Industria, Miguel Sebastián.
- A la misma hora, el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE) da a conocer cifras finales de inflación e inflación armonizada de mayo.
- A las 1030 horas, el consejero delegado de FCC , Baldomero Falcones, ofrece una rueda de prensa en Barcelona.
- A las 1200 horas, Iberdrola Renovables celebra en Valencia una junta general de accionistas.
- A las 1200 horas, Renta Corporación celebra junta de accionistas en Barcelona.
- A las 1300 horas, el consejero del BCE, José Manuel González Páramo; el gobernador del Banco de España, Miguel Ángel Fernández Ordóñez, y el secretario de Estado de Economía, José Manuel Campa, asisten a la entrega del premio Bernácer de Economía 2008.
- Inditex da a conoce sus resultados del primer trimestre de 2009.
- Duro Felguera reparte entre sus accionistas un dividendo complementario a 2008 de 0,0918 euros por acción.
- Zardoya Otis reparte entre sus accionistas un dividendo a cuenta de 2009 de 0,150 euros por acción.
- El comité asesor técnico del Ibex <.IBEX> anuncia su decisión trimestral sobre la composición del selectivo.
* La Agencia Internacional de la Energía publica su boletín mensual sobre el mercado del crudo.
* A las 0800 horas, Alemania divulga cifras finales de inflación e inflación armonizada de mayo.
* A las 0845 horas, Francia informa sobre la producción industrial de abril.
* A las 1030 horas, Gran Bretaña divulga datos de producción industrial y manufacturera de abril.
* A las 1030 horas, Gran Bretaña da a conocer cifras de la balanza comercial de abril.
* A las 1100 horas, Italia publica cifras definitivas del Producto Interior Bruto del primer trimestre de 2009.
* A las 1430 horas, Estados Unidos publica datos de la balanza comercial de abril. 

Saludos...

PD: Benditaliquidez, si quieren pueden llevarlo hasta 960, la última hora en Wall Street es mágica...


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Sí, opero con CFD's con IGMarkets. Es como las acciones, compras en un valor, pones un stop y vendes cuando quieras... compras y vendes en el mismo segundo... yo juego con minis, 2€ el pipo.
> 
> Saludos...



¿Entonces no hay colas? ¿Ni para comprar ni vender?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> LCASC ¿Tu operas en el stoxx con cfds? Pensaba que lo hacías con futuros...
> 
> Es que acabo de recordad algo que te comentó Speculo ayer. ¿Y que has de poner un precio en concreto? ¿hay que esperar colas?.
> 
> ...



Sí, opero con CFD's con IGMarkets. Es como las acciones, compras en un valor, pones un stop y vendes cuando quieras... compras y vendes en el mismo segundo... yo juego con minis, 2€ el pipo.

Saludos...

PD: Realmente yo estoy largo, tanto en acciones como en el Stoxx, pero lo he abierto un poco como un seguro, porque no me fio nada de los últimos minutos en WS...  El corto lo tengo con stop en 2505, si pasa de ahí, via libre a mis largos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Entonces no hay colas? ¿Ni para comprar ni vender?



No. Compras y vendes en el mismo segundo que aprietas el botón... 

Saludos...


----------



## carvil (9 Jun 2009)

Buenas noches 

Resistencia en el futuro del SP 947 soporte 922 


Salu2

Edito el soporte es *925*


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> Resistencia en el futuro del SP 947 soporte 922
> 
> ...



Buenas Carvil... tengo la sensación de que hoy vamos a tener un cierre "raro"...

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (9 Jun 2009)

otra vez al 2487, si es que llevamos casi una semana jugando a las "Resistencias", mira que se puede hacer dinero simplemente siguiendo a los cocos ... compran 4 puntos por debajo y venden 4 puntos por encima, si es que no hay como un buen café "tacita a tacita"

ED: Os doy una pista: A que todos estáis esperando que salga la manos de Dios????


----------



## carvil (9 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas Carvil... tengo la sensación de que hoy vamos a tener un cierre "raro"...
> 
> Saludos...



Buenas noches LCASC.... raro en que sentido


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No te había leido antes, la verdad es que me extrañaría que pasase los 18,5x, yo ahí metería cortos a saco... Lo de befesa, no se ni lo que es, la verdad es que no se ni a que se dedica Abengoa... lo único que miro son las gráficas...




Lo de meterle cortos a Abengoa está muy bien... 


pero lo que pasa es que no hay... :

aquí si esperas el momento ideal para ponerte corto te quedas con las ganas... así es la vida... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas noches LCASC.... raro en que sentido



Pues que va p'abajo... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas noches LCASC.... raro en que sentido



Pues no sé, me da la sensación de que todo el mundo se espera que haga lo de siempre, osea subir la última media hora, y la resistencia que dices se le está atragantando mucho, así que o la traspasa como mantequilla o nos vamos para abajo... Es más yo he abierto un corto en 2492,5 por si las moscas... 

Saludos...

PD: Tonuel como se mira si quedan cortos...?


----------



## Kujire (9 Jun 2009)

: ...peeero que vaya p'abajo no es raro, .... ay señor! SOY RARA:::!!!!!



> Si su sistema acierta las Manos de Dios,.... su sistema falla el 95% de las veces


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> : ...peeero que vaya p'abajo no es raro, .... ay señor! SOY RARA: !!!!!




Algún dia le explicaré como funciona ésto de la mano... :o



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2009)

Hoy no se ha cumplido ninguna de mis predicciones, aunque una de ellas solo ha sido por 3 puntos.

En mi modesta opinión se están haciendo los débiles, nos han acostumbrado tanto a la volatilidad que ahora estamos sedientos de ella, si la volatilidad no mejora acabaremos subiendo. Estamos en los niveles más bajos del 2009 en el VIX, nivel que tocamos tan solo 2 veces en el 2007 (como máximos) y 3 en el 2008, hubo una cuarta vez pero fue para encararnos hacia la volatilidad de las fuertes bajadas de cotización de ese año.

Durante todo 2009 la tendencia del VIX ha sido bajista, creo que voy a incorporar este índice a los análisis automatizados que hago ahora porque me estoy encontrando con sorpresas que no me gustan.


----------



## carvil (9 Jun 2009)

Ten precaución GS todavía no se ha movido......:

Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> : ...peeero que vaya p'abajo no es raro, .... ay señor! SOY RARA:!!!!



Y que tengas que invertir en bolsa para darte cuenta... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy no se ha cumplido ninguna de mis predicciones



Ya ves que raro... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy no se ha cumplido ninguna de mis predicciones, aunque una de ellas solo ha sido por 3 puntos.
> 
> En mi modesta opinión se están haciendo los débiles, nos han acostumbrado tanto a la volatilidad que ahora estamos sedientos de ella, si la volatilidad no mejora acabaremos subiendo. Estamos en los niveles más bajos del 2009 en el VIX, nivel que tocamos tan solo 2 veces en el 2007 (como máximos) y 3 en el 2008, hubo una cuarta vez pero fue para encararnos hacia la volatilidad de las fuertes bajadas de cotización de ese año.
> 
> Durante todo 2009 la tendencia del VIX ha sido bajista, creo que voy a incorporar este índice a los análisis automatizados que hago ahora porque me estoy encontrando con sorpresas que no me gustan.




Pues mire ustéd sr Mulder, le puedo asegurar que cuando escuché en intereconomía el stoxx en los famosos 2476, pensé...

Mulder did it.

Estos americanos no aguantan hasta el final, ( que es cuando más se disfruta).


----------



## chameleon (9 Jun 2009)

¿no es una pasada lo del eur/usd?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jun 2009)

Pues mañana tocan más subidas...

Saludos...

PD: No me diréis que no ha sido un cierre "raro"...


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues mañana tocan más subidas...



Ya... ya... y lo del BBVA a 9 euros como lo lleva... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Pues mire ustéd sr Mulder, le puedo asegurar que cuando escuché en intereconomía el stoxx en los famosos 2476, pensé...
> 
> Mulder did it.



Esteee, no se si es por la cerveza que acabo de tomarme, pero ¿podrías refrescarme la memoria? ¿que era eso del famoso 2476?

Sorry y sin acritud.


----------



## carvil (9 Jun 2009)

Yo para mañana no espero subidas es más se confirma como una resistencia fuerte 945-947.... pero con este miserable volúmen es deficil aseverarlo

Lo raro raro!!! hoy es el volúmen


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya... ya... y lo del BBVA a 9 euros como lo lleva... :
> 
> Saludos



Fatal... ya no recuerdo ni cuando las vendí... :o

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Tonuel como se mira si quedan cortos...?



No le habia leido...

Pues es fácil... si no hay botón de venta... pues no hay... :







Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Esteee, no se si es por la cerveza que acabo de tomarme, pero ¿podrías refrescarme la memoria? ¿que era eso del famoso 2476?
> 
> Sorry y sin acritud.



Pues será que el lapsus mental es mio, creo que te referías a el ayer como muy tarde, debí pensar que fué hoy.

Aprovechando la coyuntura; 

No hay nadie que sea de Madrid¿?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (9 Jun 2009)

bueno aquí está lo que le ha pasado al bankinter


Invertia.com - Bankinter se dispara: Un fondo deshace a marchas forzadas su posición bajista



> Empresa Titulares Fuente
> | Economía | Empresas | Fiscalidad | Mercados | Mis Finanzas
> Empresas
> Bankinter se dispara: Un fondo deshace a marchas forzadas su posición bajista
> ...



esto es imposible de preveer, se veia que desde hace días pasaba algo

pero joder es que me he metido en medio del asunto de lleno


----------



## Stuyvesant (9 Jun 2009)

Ya somos dos...


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

Una rata muy gorda va abandonando el barco del botas... :





> BANCO SANTANDER
> 
> Capital Research and Management Company rebaja participación hasta el 4,991% desde el 5,004% del capital





Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> bueno aquí está lo que le ha pasado al bankinter
> 
> 
> Invertia.com - Bankinter se dispara: Un fondo deshace a marchas forzadas su posición bajista
> ...



Vamos, que Botín y compañía han "violeao" a base de bien a estos del fondo, obligándolos a cerrar cortos a toda pastilla.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Sigues con las Ferrovial?
> Estoy pensando en meterme largo,pero no dejan de bajar





Mulder dijo:


> Si señor. Ya han dejado de bajar, o eso parece, el problema es que no suben, esta mañana las han llevado bastante arriba, muy cerca del objetivo que tenía para ellas.
> 
> Pero como es un valor muy manipulado esta tarde podrían empezar a subir y llegar perfectamente donde las quiero, ya tengo experiencias pasadas con ellas.




Aquí les dejo un enlace por si aún les queda fe alcista... :o


Análisis Técnico Ferrovial


Lo mejor del video es el comienzo: "Si nos creemos..." 



Saludos


----------



## sapito (9 Jun 2009)

yo intente ponerme corto en bkt hace unos días, pero no pude porque no me habían liquidado la pasta de la última operación con acciones...

se me ha quedado una cara de gacela al ver el subidón...


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Jun 2009)

Buenas noches pregunta Gilipo... ¿Mañana podría ser un buen día para meterse largo en bkt? Aprovechando...


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2009)

¿entonces soy el único que se puso largo en BKT esperando que llegara a 9.5?

Realmente mi objetivo era 8.83, el reducido porque todos los valores del Ibex siempre me acaban deprimiendo, el día que entré llegó a 8.81 y bajó para no volver a llegar a ese punto, decidí salirme cuando llegara a 8.79 y así lo hice tras aguantarlas unos cuantos días.

Es decir, que mi análisis si que prevenía tal situación, pero no estaba dispuesto a esperar tantos días en una acción tan aburrida, creo que con el Ibex voy a usar ciclos más cortos a ver si logro emparejar objetivos reales con las entradas de pocos días.


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas noches pregunta Gilipo... ¿Mañana podría ser un buen día para meterse largo en bkt? Aprovechando...



No soy glipo, pero no te recomendaría esa entrada ahora mismo.


----------



## sapito (9 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas noches pregunta Gilipo... ¿Mañana podría ser un buen día para meterse largo en bkt? Aprovechando...



¿Este hilo no es para gente educada?


----------



## Bayne (9 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Pues será que el lapsus mental es mio, creo que te referías a el ayer como muy tarde, debí pensar que fué hoy.
> 
> Aprovechando la coyuntura;
> 
> No hay nadie que sea de Madrid¿?



Yo vivo en Madrid


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Jun 2009)

sapito dijo:


> ¿Este hilo no es para gente educada?



Yo no se que habéis entendido... o si me he expresado mal. Me refería a que la pregunta era tonta (Gilipollas) osea que me refería totalmente a mi. 

Al ver la respuesta de Mulder, no he caído en que había mal-intrerpretado mi pregunta.

Soy muy educado, por cierto.

Un saludo a todos y perdonad como he formulado la pregunta


----------



## awai (10 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Yo vivo en Madrid



Y yo también, hace una salida a un club nocturno?
Otro día más de viaje y sin poder ver la bolsa, asi no saldré de pobre :


----------



## awai (10 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No le habia leido...
> 
> Pues es fácil... si no hay botón de venta... pues no hay... :
> 
> Saludos



Equivocado... yo al menos he metido cortos no pudiendo presionar el click, eso te indica que no hay cortos a ese justo precio (o eso creo) porque ya lo he probado varias veces como para que exista tanta casualidad.


----------



## sapito (10 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo no se que habéis entendido... o si me he expresado mal. Me refería a que la pregunta era tonta (Gilipollas) osea que me refería totalmente a mi.
> 
> Al ver la respuesta de Mulder, no he caído en que había mal-intrerpretado mi pregunta.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por aclararlo.Me he pasado unos minutos buscando si había un usuario llamado "gilipo" o algún otro mensaje al que le pegara lo que yo había entendido ( y la verdad es que no me cuadraba nada que me acabaras de un poner un thanks...)
Ya entendido lo que querías decir.

Queda claro que eres muy educado.

Y solventado el malentendido... buen rollito  ... y a ver si acertamos donde meterle unos buenos cortos al botas & co.

Saludos!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Jun 2009)

awai dijo:


> Y yo también, hace una salida a un club nocturno?
> Otro día más de viaje y sin poder ver la bolsa, asi no saldré de pobre :



Hombre pues más o menos los que posteamos aqui en el hilo, si nos pillara cerca unas copas caían seguro. Entre guanos y pull up´s.


----------



## aksarben (10 Jun 2009)

Otro de Madrid .


----------



## Bayne (10 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Hombre pues más o menos los que posteamos aqui en el hilo, si nos pillara cerca unas copas caían seguro. Entre guanos y pull up´s.



Si avisáis con tiempo...pq yo tengo que cuadrarlo con "la sargenta"...


----------



## Bayne (10 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No le habia leido...
> 
> Pues es fácil... si no hay botón de venta... pues no hay... :
> 
> ...



Tonuel, los CFDs de R4(creo que tenías R4, no?) ¿trabajan con horquillas de precios o son transparentes (= al precio de cotización)?


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo no se que habéis entendido... o si me he expresado mal. Me refería a que la pregunta era tonta (Gilipollas) osea que me refería totalmente a mi.
> 
> Al ver la respuesta de Mulder, no he caído en que había mal-intrerpretado mi pregunta.
> 
> ...





Crei que habías preguntado a un forero con nick Glipo, no llegué a leer la i que falta, de ahí que lo de mi respuesta no sea un 'typo' (un error) y por eso digo que ' no soy glipo'

Debe haber sido la cerveza


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Pues será que el lapsus mental es mio, creo que te referías a el ayer como muy tarde, debí pensar que fué hoy.
> 
> Aprovechando la coyuntura;
> 
> No hay nadie que sea de Madrid¿?



Yo lo fui por un tiempo, pero afortunadamente ese tiempo no es ahora


----------



## Catacrack (10 Jun 2009)

Los que operais con R4 lo haceis tambien para comprar acciones en $ ? Porque yo cada vez que compro algo en USA me quitan hasta los pantalones con el cambio de divisa.


----------



## rosonero (10 Jun 2009)

Buenos días a la forería !

-NIKKEI +1,63%
-TOPIX +1,78%
-HANG SENG +2,13 %
-SINGAPUR +0.99%
-ASX +2,09%
Hasta los coreanos con su KOSPI con un +2,34 % se unen a la fiesta

Futuros USA e Ibex +O,4 % y subiendo.


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

Buenos días.

RT4, son los + legales en el cambio de divisa, nunca vas a encontrar un 1:1 real, suelen resperar la conversión aprox.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Tonuel, los CFDs de R4(creo que tenías R4, no?) ¿trabajan con horquillas de precios o son transparentes (= al precio de cotización)?



Si, es el precio de cotización.

Ahora mismo el SAN está en 7,80... si pasa de los 7,90 le vuelvo a meter... :



Saludos


----------



## carvil (10 Jun 2009)

Buenos dias


Ahora entiendo el poco volúmen de anoche 

En el overnight lo han llevado a 947 

Salu2


----------



## chameleon (10 Jun 2009)

repsol 16.40 en preapertura, orden de venta a 16,48 (no creo que pase de 16,50)

voy a probar solaria, a ver si la calientan hoy, está a 2.22 en preapertura. esperaré a que baje un poquito

edit: cancelo la venta de repsoles, stán a 16,51 en pre :


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

awai dijo:


> Equivocado... yo al menos he metido cortos no pudiendo presionar el click, eso te indica que no hay cortos a ese justo precio (o eso creo) porque ya lo he probado varias veces como para que exista tanta casualidad.



Pues si consigue ponerse corto en el POP avíseme porque yo no puedo... :




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

Lo huelo chavales... hoy será un gran dia... :



Saludos :


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jun 2009)

Buenos días ^___^!

Tengo bastante liquidez... y no se donde entrar para algo rápido. Mi idea es entrar después de subasta que suele caer un poco y vender un poco más arriba, pero ando corto de ideas. ¿Sugerencias?

Sapito no problem, al revés, prefiero aclarar las cosas, thanks. 

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^___^!
> 
> Tengo bastante liquidez... y no se donde entrar para algo rápido.








Prueba largos en el SAN, últimamente están que lo tiran por la ventana... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

A los buenos dias!



> Lo huelo chavales... hoy será un gran dia...



Si, hoy será un gran dia, pero no para ti 




Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^___^!
> 
> Tengo bastante liquidez... y no se donde entrar para algo rápido. Mi idea es entrar después de subasta que suele caer un poco y vender un poco más arriba, pero ando corto de ideas. ¿Sugerencias?
> 
> ...



Yo tengo señales de largos en:
ABG.MC
BKT.MC
REE.MC
SYV.MC

chicharros:
FRS.MC
ZEL.MC

Para algo muy rapidito, largos en:
CIN.MC
GRF.MC
IBLA.MC
IBR.MC
MAP.MC
POP.MC
REP.MC
SAN.MC
TL5.MC

Ya tienes ideas 

Para el lado corto también tengo unas pocas sugerencias pero no tantas y no creo que sean recomendables para hoy.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> 
> Si, hoy será un gran dia, pero no para ti
> ...




Me acaba usted de alegrar la mañana, si hubiera dicho guano... hoy ya me veia en los 17000... :



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Jun 2009)

hacia el infinito y mas alla,nuevos cortos a mis SAN favoritas en 7.88! promediando que es gerundio! voy poco a poco todavia me queda mucha artilleria para darle
P :buenos dias por la mañana!


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

¿Unos largos...? :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> hacia el infinito y mas alla,nuevos cortos a mis SAN favoritas en 7.88! promediando que es gerundio! voy poco a poco todavia me queda mucha artilleria para darle
> P :buenos dias por la mañana!



Yo voy a poner una orden a 7,94... a ver si el botas pega el estirón... :



Saludos


----------



## Catacrack (10 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Unos largos...? :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Estoy apunto de darle al boton y quitarme nuestras queridas BBVA. Aunque no sea con el 42% de revalorizacion que dicen los alemanes.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Estoy apunto de darle al boton y quitarme nuestras queridas BBVA. Aunque no sea con el 42% de revalorizacion que dicen los alemanes.




¿Ha perdido usted la fe...? 




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo huelo chavales... hoy será un gran dia... :
> 
> Saludos :



Buenos días... por ahora sí, he vendido los 2 largos en el Stoxx y me saltó el corto... y vendidas las REP de 16,02 a 16,51... 
Si vendo la CRI en 3,16 hoy me meto mariscada... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

Orden de cortos al botas a 7,94... :


Ale bonito.... deja de soltar papelón y ven con papá... 




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (10 Jun 2009)

rep se ha puesto a 16.64, ahora 16.63. está en máximos del día. cerró en 16.19
yo he abierto cortos en 16.62, recompra en 16.50

solaria se me ha escapado por un céntimo, 2.19 cerró ayer, 2.33 ahora


----------



## Caída a Plomo (10 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días... por ahora sí, he vendido los 2 largos en el Stoxx y me saltó el corto... y vendidas las REP de 16,02 a 16,51...
> Si vendo la CRI en 3,16 hoy me meto mariscada...
> 
> Saludos...



Las Repsoles las estoy viendo en 16,66 ahora. De todas formas buena operación :


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

Enhorabuena Chameleon... tienes que seguir operando en el mercado, te echabamos de menos.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

El botas soltando 2 minolles de papeles en media hora... :


Venga gacelillas... que los 11000 están ahí... 



Saludos


----------



## Caída a Plomo (10 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> yo he abierto cortos en 16.62, recompra en 16.50



¿Con 12 céntimos de diferencia sólo ya compensa? ¿Con quien operas y qué comisiones cobra (céntimos por acción entre compra y venta)?

Pues sí que soy gacela :o


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Las Repsoles las estoy viendo en 16,66 ahora. De todas formas buena operación :



Hay que aprender del gran maestro DonPepito...  El último céntimo que lo gane otro... 

Si fuera capaz de cerrar en el máximo del día ya sería la hos**a... jeje

Saludos...

Por cierto corto en Stoxx... a ver si vamos a cerrar el supergap de esta mañana...
PD: No me dejan poner corto en ABG ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!! y ha tocado 17.99€!!!!!


----------



## chameleon (10 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Enhorabuena Chameleon... tienes que seguir operando en el mercado, te echabamos de menos.



he estado ocupadillo en el trabajo. no me gusta no estar delante de la pantalla 

tengo ahorro.com pero estoy probando interdín. 12 cent no stá mal, da para unas gambas 

con la volatilidad que hay, debemos estar en máximos del día, no? tiene que bajar


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

*Upssss... le di al botón sin querer... *:



Otra ronda pal botas a 7,94... :



Este fin de semana lo teneis todo pagado... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

Todo es posible... pero cualquier noticia la utilizan para soltar papel. 

Poco VOL... estamos solo en la primera hora.

Lo del SAN.... ya es una desverguenza... me niego a meter dinero ahí.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Jun 2009)

mas madera ,es la guerra! nuevos cortos a 7.95....tonuel que te lo pierdes!


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> mas madera ,es la guerra! nuevos cortos a 7.95....tonuel que te lo pierdes!



¿que me lo que... ? 


Lo que pasa es que los cortos ya no me caben en la firma... :




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2009)

Mulder te quedas solo en CRI, algún pardillo me las ha comprado a 3,1502€ 

Recuperada la cagada de Grifols + plusvalías... vamos que nos vamos.....!!!!! 

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Jun 2009)

Esperad un poco que las Santanderes se van a 8,10 como os comenté ayer.

Con las abengoas mucho cuidado que se van a acercar mucho a los 20€ metedle los cortos a partir de 19€ arrrggg yo estoy esperando a que me funcione Interdin!!!!!!!!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Jun 2009)

Me puse corto en los 9000, en los 9400, en los 9500 y en los 9700... con dos cojones... 

me descojono!
el Sp ha superado los 950...alabado sea el SP!


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jun 2009)

Don pepito ^^! Échame un ojo a estas dos... please

DPTR - Delta Petroleum Corp. - Google Finance
Petrolera... gusta a mi 

Y la otra es Say... ha subido un egg... pero podría subir más

Mesa ayer le dediqué un rato.. y personalmente prefiero esperarla un poco más abajo a riesgo de perderme el salto.

Tonuel: Es para ti :***

Alister Hibbert ha afirmado en una reunión de gestores de fondos que "el balance del Banco Santander es a prueba de balas. Yo estoy comprando acciones del banco, y creo que se doblarán en los próximos dos o tres años".

http://www.capitalbolsa.com/articul...or-se-doblara-en-los-proximos-2-a-3-anos.html


----------



## pyn (10 Jun 2009)

Bueno días,
verdes praderas veo. Hoy será un gran día. Preparen sus largos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2009)

Corto en SAN 7,94€... 

Saludos...

PD: No se que tipo de munición utilizáis, lo mio ha sido un tomahawk!!!


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

ACCIONA, está respondiendo... a pesar del poco VOL.


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Don pepito ^^! Échame un ojo a estas dos... please
> 
> DPTR - Delta Petroleum Corp. - Google Finance
> Petrolera... gusta a mi
> ...




DPTR, estuve en su momento echandole el ojo... pero...... al final opte por dejarla... no me gusto la venta de accs -dilución- a 1.50USD echale un vistazo:

Delta Petroleum Corporation (DPTR.O) Key Developments | Stocks | Reuters.com

La otra... voy a ver...


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Corto en SAN 7,94€...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: No se que tipo de munición utilizáis, lo mio ha sido un tomahawk!!!



Los tengo de todos los colores... y con el careto del botas impreso... 










Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder te quedas solo en CRI, algún pardillo me las ha comprado a 3,1502€
> 
> Recuperada la cagada de Grifols + plusvalías... vamos que nos vamos.....!!!!!
> 
> Saludos...



A lo mínimo que voy a venderlas es a 3.19 y si lo veo bien encarado podría venderlas en 3.22


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2009)

Cuidado con los largos que todo esto viene por la debilidad del $, hoy a las 19h hay subasta de Notas a 10 años, y se está descontando un mal resultado.

Si al final no es tan malo, $ para arriba y bolsas y mmpp para abajo...

Saludos...


----------



## Catacrack (10 Jun 2009)

Que opinais de Telecinco ? Se le puede ganar algo en el intradia si entramos ahora mismo ?


----------



## Speculo (10 Jun 2009)

Buenos días... Veo que llego tarde a la apertura.
En fin, qué le voy a hacer. Si baja esto un 1%, le meto un larguito a FER, que la veo con buena pinta. De hecho, voy a meter una orden a 22,50, a ver si entra en la mañana.
Si no, todas para vosotros, que yo de estas subidas sin volumen, controladas por cuatro gatos, no me fío.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Jun 2009)

Repsol está haciendo la "cobra".







A que le pegan otro arreón para arriba.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A lo mínimo que voy a venderlas es a 3.19 y si lo veo bien encarado podría venderlas en 3.22



Yo tb lo espero... pero las volveré a recomprar más abajo... 

Saludos y suerte...

Por cierto, menudo tapón tiene el stoxx en 2525... ya ha hecho un doble techo intradiario...


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Si no, todas para vosotros, que yo de estas subidas sin volumen, controladas por cuatro gatos, no me fío.




Póngase detrás de mi... de estos toretes ya me encargo yo... :











Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

SAY... debido a la mejora del crédito, es muy probable que continue subiendo... mejor comprar si hace un pullback.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Jun 2009)

Por cierto, yo sigo diciendo:

Dólar 1.46, S&P 980-1000, Ibex 10.xxx.

Se me hace la boca agua, dólar bajo, petróleo alto, Ibex altísimo, Repsol...


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> SAY... debido a la mejora del crédito, es muy probable que continue subiendo... mejor comprar si hace un pullback.



Osea que la vigile, oks thanks ^__^

Es que me apetece hacer una excursión a Usa, esta tarde...  ¿Alguna que veas potencialmente up?

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Por cierto, yo sigo diciendo:
> 
> Dólar 1.46, S&P 980-1000, Ibex 10.xxx.
> 
> Se me hace la boca agua, dólar bajo, petróleo alto, Ibex altísimo, Repsol...



Por cierto, pregunta abierta...

Es normal que Repsol tenga tantos gaps abiertos...? : Porque el de hoy es de traca...

Saludos...

PD: No ha cerrado recientemente ni el del 26 y 29 de mayo, ni el del 1 de junio ni el de hoy...


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

Yo sigo en ANPI, ayer recomprè 15.500acs a 2.06USD, si bajan... compro +... tengo unas plusv realizadas con ella de +20.000€ ... prefiero arriesgarme.

Otra que va a tocar los 9.00USD / 10.00USD es DRYSHIP, pero es una cot... roller coaster.. tienes que tener los ojos cerrados, mucha volatilidad, yo voy con 20.000acs, de media en 7.00USD

Luego tengo algunas en vigilancia: INSV KERX STEM VPHM HGSI NEP(ESTÁ ESTUVE APUNTO DE COMPRAR EN 0.26USD, HACE UNA SEMANA, pero no me fiaba... es una OTC, con poca capitalización)


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto, pregunta abierta...
> 
> Es normal que Repsol tenga tantos gaps abiertos...? : Porque el de hoy es de traca...
> 
> ...



Si miras la cotización en dólares en ADR creo que no hay tantos gaps.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (10 Jun 2009)

ya hay cortos en el popular,albricias!pues vamos a estrenarlos corto en 6.47...que no se diga que no diversifico


----------



## chameleon (10 Jun 2009)

joer ya estamos, ahora se queda todo parado hasta que abren los americanos


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Esperad un poco que las Santanderes se van a 8,10 como os comenté ayer.




Puede ser... pero yo es que las veo en los 3€ sabe usted... 




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (10 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo tb lo espero... pero las volveré a recomprar más abajo...
> 
> Saludos y suerte...
> 
> Por cierto, menudo tapón tiene el stoxx en 2525... ya ha hecho un doble techo intradiario...



Y mal rollo ese tapón. Cuidado, cuidado, que ese es el tope para descartar el tema bajista. Si no lo pasa, muchos hoy se van a comer unos cuantos papeles.
Si lo pasa, a comprar en algún recorte y los cortos a joderse.

Yo me he perdido unos cuantos repuntes estos días, pero sigo con liquidez total.


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

SAN... el precio OBJ, puede estar en 4.50 a 5.50 EUR.


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Y mal rollo ese tapón. Cuidado, cuidado, que ese es el tope para descartar el tema bajista. Si no lo pasa, muchos hoy se van a comer unos cuantos papeles.
> Si lo pasa, a comprar en algún recorte y los cortos a joderse.
> 
> Yo me he perdido unos cuantos repuntes estos días, pero sigo con liquidez total.



Creo que esta será una caida pequeña (la calculo en el Stoxx hasta 2511 y algo de margen) a partir de ahí deberíamos seguir subiendo.

Entre los que se ponen cortos y los que no entran por miedo no se quien ganará dinero aquí 

edito: también están los que cierran posiciones demasiado pronto, entre los que me cuento ocasionalmente.


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

Como querian ayer acongojar ayer al personal... INDITEX malos resultados... que ya nos conocemos... HOY +6,00% y subiendo!

Quien confia en los anal-istas.  ... recibe su propia medicina. XD


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

Metiendo miedo a GAMESA...

MADRID --El precio de las turbinas eólicas podría caer un 20% durante los próximos tres años, dijo el responsable de energía del grupo español Acciona SA (ANA.MC) en declaraciones recogidas por el diario Cinco Días. 

La entrada de nuevos competidores en la fabricación de turbinas y la madurez de las tecnologías hará que los precios bajen, dijo el consejero delegado de Acciona Energía, Esteban Morrás, según el diario. 

Añadió que Acciona participa en los principales contratos de nuevos parques eólicos mar adentro en Reino Unido.


----------



## Speculo (10 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que esta será una caida pequeña (la calculo en el Stoxx hasta 2511 y algo de margen) a partir de ahí deberíamos seguir subiendo.
> 
> Entre los que se ponen cortos y los que no entran por miedo no se quien ganará dinero aquí



Hombre, yo por miedo no es que no entre. No entro sencillamente porque mi sistema no me da señal de entrada. Igual tendría que empezar a modificar el sistema para jugar en movimientos laterales, pero de momento no lo he hecho.
Si el movimiento que estamos viendo dura más días, a lo mejor me lo voy pensando o quizás empiece a meter dinero en chicharros.

Mi orden en Ferrovial está ahí, en 22,50. Lo que pasa es que la gente no me las vende, aunque creo que les estoy haciendo una buena oferta


----------



## chameleon (10 Jun 2009)

A gamesa la veo bien a 14,4
quizás es a donde la quieren llevar


----------



## Riviera (10 Jun 2009)

Después de sacarle en una semana algo mas de 40 ctms en varias operaciones de cortos y largos ya me he vuelto a quedar pillado corto en 7.77 con el san.Espero que al mediodiodia el san nos ofrezca una salida airosa


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Como querian ayer acongojar ayer al personal... INDITEX malos resultados... que ya nos conocemos... HOY +6,00% y subiendo!
> 
> Quien confia en los anal-istas.  ... recibe su propia medicina. XD



Lo mismo pasaba ayer con Iberia que dio malos resultados, hoy a volar. De analistas y fundamentales nunca hay que fiarse en el corto plazo.


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Después de sacarle en una semana algo mas de 40 ctms en varias operaciones de cortos y largos ya me he vuelto a quedar pillado corto en 7.77 con el san.Espero que al mediodiodia el san nos ofrezca una salida airosa



Si es que no aprendemos, la tendencia es alcista, cuando perforemos mínimos semanales ya pensaremos en cortos, pero meterse corto ahora es un error.

Exceptuando a Tonuel que es mano fuerte y siempre vende, debe ser consejero dominical o algo así


----------



## javso (10 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> A gamesa la veo bien a 14,4
> quizás es a donde la quieren llevar



Parece que no la quieren dejar subir. Esta mañana después de la apertura ha tocado los 15,20, y enseguida se ha ido para abajo con fuerza, tendencia contraria al ibex.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Jun 2009)

Vaya con Inditex,hoy le dieron el subidon,mi objetivo era 34-35 y las solte en 33 dias atras...a mi me quema el papel en las manos... asi nunca voy a ganar dinero 
Botin me la esta metiendo doblada


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Mi orden en Ferrovial está ahí, en 22,50. Lo que pasa es que la gente no me las vende, aunque creo que les estoy haciendo una buena oferta



Era buena oferta ayer, ahora está en 22.61 y todo parece indicar que no quieren bajarla más, aunque el cuidador es un auténtico HdP y a lo mejor te da el privilegio de ser parte de su club de accionistas 'manejados'


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si es que no aprendemos, la tendencia es alcista, cuando perforemos mínimos semanales ya pensaremos en cortos, pero meterse corto ahora es un error.
> 
> Exceptuando a Tonuel que es mano fuerte y siempre vende, debe ser consejero dominical o algo así




Yo lo que hago es soltar papelón... igualito que el botas... :

Hoy van ya más de 5 minolles y subiendo...


Saludos


----------



## Bayne (10 Jun 2009)

*Bkt*

Siguiendo la táctica del cuidador estos últimos días, ¿qué os parece si nos metemos largos, aunque sea testimonialmente en Bankinter a eso de las 13.45?, para que nos entre un poco de gusanillo en la comida


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jun 2009)

Bueno al menos en la que sigo (IBE) hay más volumen que ayer... que fue penoso.

Mulder, según tu sistema ¿hasta donde podría tocar hoy el stoxx?

Un saludo

Hasta a mi me está tentando meterle un corto al botas... uff


----------



## shamus (10 Jun 2009)

Fuera de repsol en los 16.60 , 22 centimos de beneficios y un dividendo que me he llevado.

Y aun asi , no estoy contento , ha sido a demasiado largo plazo , tengo una sensacion de derrota aun cuando he ganado un piquillo....


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hasta a mi me está tentando meterle un corto al botas... uff



6,5 minolles de papeles y p'arriba... 








Mira como saltan de alegria en el parquet madrileño...



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Jun 2009)

El volumen es más alto que otros días, ¿no?

¿Ha empezado la mini-distribución?

¿A quién le ha mordido?







A ver qué pasa en 97xx, ahí nos dimos la vuelta el otro día.

Está subiendo demasiado deprisa, no parece que lo vaya a superar, por lo menos sin ayuda americana.

Cualquiera sabe, a lo mejor quieren que cunda el pánico a "quedarse fuera".


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bueno al menos en la que sigo (IBE) hay más volumen que ayer... que fue penoso.
> 
> Mulder, según tu sistema ¿hasta donde podría tocar hoy el stoxx?
> 
> ...



Mi sistema no entiende de días, ayer tenía un objetivo en 2503 que ha sido superado ya en apertura. El otro estaba en 2534-36 y tiene vigencia hasta pasado-mañana, hoy ya estamos cerca de esos niveles y tienen todos los números para ser los máximos del día.

Ahora tengo un pequeño objetivo en 2511 (con algo de margen), para rebotar al alza. Con salida desde 2523, tal vez llegue ahí antes de mediodía, podría ser un mínimo diario.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jun 2009)

Los responsables de estrategia de Inversis Banco recomiendan la siguienta cartera de valores para la segunda mitad del año:

Perfil conservador
Wal Mart - Telefónica - Iberdrola - Grifols

Perfil más arriesgado
Santander - Telefónica - BP - Repsol o Total - OHL o Ferrovial

Pfff si esta gente considera a TEF arriesgada yo soy un abuelo con Iberdrola.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Los responsables de estrategia de Inversis Banco recomiendan la siguienta cartera de valores para la segunda mitad del año:



¿Y por qué no recomiendan estar fuera si no quieren perder pasta...? :



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Jun 2009)

2 millones acc posicion de venta en el san a 8.
Me da que cerramos a 7,99


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> 2 millones acc posicion de venta en el san a 8.
> Me da que cerramos a 7,99



Ya lo veo... me da que de ahí hoy no pasa... 



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> 2 millones acc posicion de venta en el san a 8.
> Me da que cerramos a 7,99



A lo mejor van de farol, o es DP "enredando" con las órdenes.


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Los responsables de estrategia de Inversis Banco recomiendan la siguienta cartera de valores para la segunda mitad del año:
> 
> Perfil conservador
> Wal Mart - Telefónica - Iberdrola - Grifols
> ...



Si esta gente recomienda FER para largos será cuestión de salirse


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> A lo mejor van de farol...



Seguramente... en los 7,99 sólo hay 750 mil en posición de venta... ya veremos si cierra ahí... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> 2 millones acc posicion de venta en el san a 8.
> Me da que cerramos a 7,99



Y el céntimo que falta para 8 para la robasta


----------



## Bayne (10 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> 2 millones acc posicion de venta en el san a 8.
> Me da que cerramos a 7,99



Por si suena la flauta he puesto orden de cortos a 8


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Por si suena la flauta he puesto orden de cortos a 8



No le va a entrar... yo la pondria a 7,98 o 7,99 como mucho...

Posiciones de venta:

7,99 800.000 acciones
8,00 2.200.000 acciones


Saludos


----------



## Speculo (10 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Los responsables de estrategia de Inversis Banco recomiendan la siguienta cartera de valores para la segunda mitad del año:
> 
> Perfil conservador
> Wal Mart - Telefónica - Iberdrola - Grifols
> ...



En realidad, la consideran de todo un poco, porque la meten en las dos carteras


----------



## Bayne (10 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No le va a entrar... yo la pondria a 7,98 o 7,99 como mucho...
> Posiciones de venta:
> 
> 7,99 800.000 acciones
> ...



Ya, si lo hacía para sentirme "mano fuerte" por unos momentos :o


----------



## Speculo (10 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hasta a mi me está tentando meterle un corto al botas... uff



Y yo que estoy por meterle un largo como baje un poco... 

Y no es broma. Se puede apurar el estallido de hoy hasta los 8,20 o así.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Por si suena la flauta he puesto orden de cortos a 8



Yo creo que es mala estrategia, lo ideal es ponerse corto en 7.99, y stop en 8.01, si se comen esos 2 millones de acciones lo mejor será correr.

Es una idea


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Y yo que estoy por meterle un largo como baje un poco...
> 
> Y no es broma. Se puede apurar el estallido de hoy hasta los 8,20 o así.





¿Se ha fumado algo usted hoy...? 


Y no es broma...



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

Pregunta para los Rcuatreros  ¿veis las posis en el SAN porque lo teneis contratado o sale solito?


----------



## Alexandros (10 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pregunta para los Rcuatreros  ¿veis las posis en el SAN porque lo teneis contratado o sale solito?



En renta cuatro con el paquete básico ves la última posición de venta y de compra. Si pagas una cuota al mes ves las últimas 5 posiciones.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pregunta para los Rcuatreros  ¿veis las posis en el SAN porque lo teneis contratado o sale solito?



Lo ha de contratar en servicios... pero a usted le saldrá gratis por las veces en las que suele operar al mes... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (10 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Se ha fumado algo usted hoy...?
> 
> 
> Y no es broma...



Pues no. Y como con FER, meto una orden a 7,91 por si alguien me las quiere vender. El stop lo dejaría, si entra la orden, en los 7,74.

Ya veremos qué pasa.


----------



## shamus (10 Jun 2009)

Pues es un servicio que esta muy bien. En interdin por no decir no dicen ni los buenos dias.


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Pues es un servicio que esta muy bien. En interdin por no decir no dicen ni los buenos dias.



Pues en Interdin no pagas por ver las posis en cualquier cosa, ni tampoco por el real-time, además de que parece más transparente, si tuviera CFDs europeos no me hubiera ido a R4.

edito: para valores españoles sigo usando Interdin.


----------



## Alexandros (10 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues en Interdin no pagas por ver las posis en cualquier cosa, ni tampoco por el real-time, además de que parece más transparente, si tuviera CFDs europeos no me hubiera ido a R4.



Una pena que no te puedas poner vendido en valores de USA, pero yo se que Mulder es conservador y nunca iría a jugar a ese casino.


----------



## shamus (10 Jun 2009)

Claro que no pago por las posiciones ni por el real-time. Porque no las tengo xD.

Que yo sepa al menos.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

Modifican las posiciones en el SAN:

7,99 800.000 acciones
8,00 2.600.000 acciones


Igual esperan el petardazo de los americanos... :


8 minolles de papeles y son las 12, hoy el botas y yo nos vamos de mariscada...


Saludos :


----------



## Alexandros (10 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Modifico los datos:
> 
> 7,99 800.000 acciones
> 8,00 2.600.000 acciones
> ...



A 8 €, madre mia. En marzo creo que toco los 3.90...Algunos ya han ganado el 100 % de plusvalías y no digo nada ya si estaban apalancados.


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Una pena que no te puedas poner vendido en valores de USA, pero yo se que Mulder es conservador y nunca iría a jugar a ese casino.



Pues si que lo haría si existiera, de hecho no me meto mucho en ese mercado por la imposibilidad de ponerme corto y a su vez es la razón por la que opero con acciones europeas.

Aunque en R4 son un poco chorizos en ese aspecto, si quieres el mercado de Milan trokotró, si quieres el de Amsterdam trokotró, si quieres el Dax más trocotró, y los futuros sobre índices son más caros todavía 

Y para colmo en acciones europeas no hay ni la posibilidad de contratar las posiciones.


----------



## Bayne (10 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues en Interdin no pagas por ver las posis en cualquier cosa, *ni tampoco por el real-time*, además de que parece más transparente, si tuviera CFDs europeos no me hubiera ido a R4.
> 
> edito: para valores españoles sigo usando Interdin.



¿Pero no es Visual Chart y cobra 15 euros mes si no llegas a un mínimo de 25 contratos? :


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> ¿Pero no es Visual Chart y cobra 15 euros mes si no llegas a un mínimo de 25 contratos? :



Eso si quieres, yo no uso VC, en web tienes real-time, auténtico de verdad en streaming sin pagar más que las comisiones de compra-venta.

Si no haces más de 5 operaciones en 4 o 6 meses te cobran solo 6 euros de cuota, yo no lo veo nada mal.

edito: *SUBIDONNNN*


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

Speculo ¿lo ves? mi sistema funciona, en menos de dos días y medio hemos llegado en el Stoxx a 2534-36 :


----------



## Catacrack (10 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo ha de contratar en servicios... pero a usted le saldrá gratis por las veces en las que suele operar al mes...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Compañero me sali del BBVA con miniplusvalias, me interesa el servicio de ver las ordenes que hay en cada posicion, estoy remenando por Servicios pero no encuentro donde contratarlo. Me echa una mano ?


----------



## shamus (10 Jun 2009)

Si no me equivoco es asi como comentas , pero solo como pasarela para operar desde visual chart. El tiempo real es aparte. Y carisimo.


----------



## Speculo (10 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Speculo ¿lo ves? mi sistema funciona, en menos de dos días y medio hemos llegado en el Stoxx a 2534-36 :



Apuntado queda. Si sigues acertando, seguiré a tu sistema y dejaré el mío.


----------



## pepon26 (10 Jun 2009)

Hoy romperemos el 9720 en el Futuro del Ibex.
Tiene pinta.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Compañero me sali del BBVA con miniplusvalias, me interesa el servicio de ver las ordenes que hay en cada posicion, estoy remenando por Servicios pero no encuentro donde contratarlo. Me echa una mano ?



En Mi cuenta/Servicios/Tiempo real en.../ Mercado continuo...




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Hoy romperemos el 9720 en el Futuro del Ibex.
> Tiene pinta.



Coño pepon... sólo se le ve cuando va p'arriba... 


el SAN ha tocado los 7,99


Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Hoy romperemos el 9720 en el Futuro del Ibex.
> Tiene pinta.



No te me escapes, que te prodigas poco, ¿cómo ves hacer techo un poco más arriba de 9800 en el Ibex, 10100 o así?

Tú habías dicho que al llegar a 9800 nos iríamos para abajo antes de volver a subir, ¿podríamos llegar un poco más arriba del 9800?


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)




----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2009)

Os dejo un análisis del EuroDolar...







He dejado una orden de cortos al SAN en 7.98... stop en 8.02...  (estilo Wataru_)

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (10 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Aunque en R4 son un poco chorizos en ese aspecto, si quieres el mercado de Milan trokotró, si quieres el de Amsterdam trokotró, si quieres el Dax más trocotró, y los futuros sobre índices son más caros todavía
> 
> Y para colmo en acciones europeas no hay ni la posibilidad de contratar las posiciones.



En interdin cuánto cobran por los contratos de futuro sobre el stoxx?? En R4 son 8 euros.


----------



## Catacrack (10 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> En Mi cuenta/Servicios/Tiempo real en.../ Mercado continuo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gracias. Acabo de contratar el de 5 posiciones por 25e al mes, supongo que si hago varios movimientos no me cobraran nada.

PD: Llevo una mala leche, vendi las BBVA ha 8.64 y las han subido hasta 8.75 aguante el dolor durante 10 dias y luego vendi a la que vi 4 duros de beneficios. 

PD2: Nadie te ha dicho que cansa leer siempre la colita de "Saludos". Sin acritud.


----------



## Bayne (10 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> En interdin cuánto cobran por los contratos de futuro sobre el stoxx?? En R4 son 8 euros.



7 euros por contrato


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> PD: Llevo una mala leche, vendi las BBVA ha 8.64 y las han subido hasta 8.75 aguante el dolor durante 10 dias y luego vendi a la que vi 4 duros de beneficios.



Les suele pasar a ustedes... 




Catacrack dijo:


> PD2: Nadie te ha dicho que cansa leer siempre la colita de "Saludos". Sin acritud.



Si... pero es parte de la firma...



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> En interdin cuánto cobran por los contratos de futuro sobre el stoxx?? En R4 son 8 euros.



En Interdin 7 euros.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jun 2009)

Ojo, de Carpatos:

Igualmente corren comentarios por el mercado de que hay gran cantidad de puts comprados en el strike 1000 del mini S&P por lo cual a muchos no les interesaría un cierre de vencimiento demasiado pegado a 1000 y desde luego no van a consentir que lo sobrepase.

Si en los próximos días el mini llegara a 1.000 lo mejor sería intentarlo corto muy agresivo en el primer ataque. De hecho es lo que harán muchos hedge.

Yo personalmente le voy hacer caso ^__^! Si me equivoco, será mi dinero.

Un saludo cansino


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

Esta tarde habrá subidón, ya lo tengo claro y creo que será el último de la semana. Para mañana a primera hora (también podría ser hoy a última) tengo señal de cortos en el Stoxx con 76 puntos de recorrido y espacio temporal de 2.14 dias.

Avisados quedan.

edito: la señal se dará mañana a las 9 de la mañana exactamente, lo adecuado será entrar corto en el máximo de la vela que se haga entre las 9 y las 10.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Esta tarde habrá subidón, ya lo tengo claro y creo que será el último de la semana. Para mañana a primera hora (también podría ser hoy a última) tengo señal de cortos en el Stoxx con 76 puntos de recorrido y espacio temporal de 2.14 dias.
> 
> Avisados quedan.
> 
> edito: la señal se dará mañana a las 9 de la mañana exactamente, lo adecuado será entrar corto en el máximo de la vela que se haga entre las 9 y las 10.




*TRADUZCO PARA LOS RECIÉN LLEGADOS*


*Nos vamos a dar una hostia de tres pares de cojones... póngase corto ahora... que a mañana no llegamos... *:



Por cierto:

posis SAN

7,99 950.000 acciones
8,00 2.750.000 acciones



Saludos :


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jun 2009)

Mulder, al menos en el valor que sigo (IBE) te lo confirmo, varias agencias no paran de comprar sin vender nada, poco a poco, para que no suba el valor demasiado.

Yo tengo puesta una orden de venta que en el próximo arreón fuerte espero que me entre y ya... a vigilar. Según interese entro más abajo o sigo mirando 

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

VERTICE360º se está animando... ayer lo adelanté... incremento de vol en días pasados.


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

Atención, entre hoy y mañana a primera hora podríamos llegar a 2592 en el Stoxx, ese va a ser el subidón de esta tarde, probablemente.

Estén atentos.


----------



## Speculo (10 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En Interdin 7 euros.



Pues sí que son ratillas en R4, sí, aunque para un contrato donde cada punto son 10 euros, tampoco se nota mucho. 
Esto no es escusa, claro está.


----------



## shamus (10 Jun 2009)

he estado estudiando lo que comentabais de corto al SAN en los 7.98 con stop en 8.01 y resulta interesante. Tanto , que me he animado a estrenarme en CFD con interdin.

El problema esta en que no se muy bien como va , si alguien que los haya usado anteriormente en interdin me pudiese aclarar como ponerlo , le estaria agradecido. El problema esta en que no me da la posibilidad de poner una orden a stop limitado como si me ofrece en los futuros , en la que puedo especificar a que precio quiero que salte y donde quiero que pare. Solo me da opcion a limitada por un lado y stop por otro. Supongo que es lo mismo , pero dividido en 2 operaciones?. La opcion de stop supondria una venta o una compra segun de estoy largo o corto?. 

La pregunta seguramente sonara estupida , pero no me gustaria cometer ningun error mas estupido aun. Si alguien que opere en interdin me lo pudiera aclarar le estaria muy agradecido.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Atención, entre hoy y mañana a primera hora podríamos llegar a 2592 en el Stoxx, ese va a ser el subidón de esta tarde, probablemente.
> 
> Estén atentos.



Pfff con ese comentario me has echo subir mi orden de venta jaja

Interesante:

Comentario de PriceWaterhouse sobre banca española:

Impacto de la crisis sobre la banca española: conclusiones


• La morosidad está creciendo espectacularmente, lo que va a eliminar la provisión
genérica acumulada, probablemente va a obligar a destinar todos los beneficios de
este ejercicio a la cobertura de morosos y, en un escenario pesimista, va a obligar a
una recapitalización del sector que puede estar entre el 2 y el 6 % del PIB
• La reducción de los niveles de endeudamiento de familias y empresas hasta un nivel
más sostenible y en la línea de los principales países europeos, va a suponer un
exceso de capacidad del sector, a medio plazo, de alrededor del 30 %
• El sector va a sufrir un proceso de reestructuración y consolidación reseñable

Ains... que ganas tengo de que llegemos ya a los 980-990 del Sp ahí le meto duro al botas u alguno otro.

Un saludo


----------



## Caída a Plomo (10 Jun 2009)

Vendidas unas Repsoles que tenía a 16,72.

Lo cierto es que pienso que subirán algo más pero voy a hacer caso a los comentarios que leo por aquí de que a esos niveles es carne de cortos. Además con fiesta de por medio me gusta estar a cuerpo de Rey 

Si Las Cosas a su Cauce me avisa de otro estocástico sin volumen me vuelvo a meter, que quiero pillar el dividendo


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Atención, entre hoy y mañana a primera hora podríamos llegar a 2592 en el Stoxx, ese va a ser el subidón de esta tarde, probablemente.




A ésto me referia... Mulder quiere decir que cuando abran los americanos nos vamos al infierno... y que si esperas a los 2592 puedes quedarte sentado... :




Por cierto:

Repartidos 9 minolles de papelotes entre las 9:00 y la 13:00, el botas ya ha encargado el champán para después del cierre... 

posis SAN

7,99 850.000 acciones
8,00 2.800.000 acciones


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

shamus dijo:


> he estado estudiando lo que comentabais de corto al SAN en los 7.98 con stop en 8.01 y resulta interesante. Tanto , que me he animado a estrenarme en CFD con interdin.
> 
> El problema esta en que no se muy bien como va , si alguien que los haya usado anteriormente en interdin me pudiese aclarar como ponerlo , le estaria agradecido. El problema esta en que no me da la posibilidad de poner una orden a stop limitado como si me ofrece en los futuros , en la que puedo especificar a que precio quiero que salte y donde quiero que pare. Solo me da opcion a limitada por un lado y stop por otro. Supongo que es lo mismo , pero dividido en 2 operaciones?. La opcion de stop supondria una venta o una compra segun de estoy largo o corto?.
> 
> La pregunta seguramente sonara estupida , pero no me gustaria cometer ningun error mas estupido aun. Si alguien que opere en interdin me lo pudiera aclarar le estaria muy agradecido.



Creo que te estás liando tu solito. Vamos a ver, si estás FUERA de mercado y pones una orden de stop, eso ejecutará tu entrada.

Si estás DENTRO del mercado y pones una orden de stop eso ejecutará tu salida.

¿lo ves más claro ahora?


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

Como lo ves mulder?

Voy a esperar hasta la apertura 15:30H.... para vender GAS NATURAL, ha cerrado el hueco en los 12,24EUR ... el estocástico y el MACD se encuentran cortados a la baja, aunque el estocástico se ha girado al alza.

Si vendo ahora, salgo con ligeras plusv.


----------



## shamus (10 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que te estás liando tu solito. Vamos a ver, si estás FUERA de mercado y pones una orden de stop, eso ejecutará tu entrada.
> 
> Si estás DENTRO del mercado y pones una orden de stop eso ejecutará tu salida.
> 
> ¿lo ves más claro ahora?



Entonces , si estoy fuera de mercado y en el apartado de ventas pongo una orden de stop a 7.98 , me vendera cuando lleguen a 7.98?. Muy bien , y para que vuelva a comprar a 8.01 si se diera el caso que haria?. Otro stop desde ventas con precio a 8.01?.

Lo siento si parezco un inutil , soy aun novato con todo lo que no sean acciones convencionales.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Entonces , si estoy fuera de mercado y en el apartado de ventas pongo una orden de stop a 7.98 , me vendera cuando lleguen a 7.98?. Muy bien , y para que vuelva a comprar a 8.01 si se diera el caso que haria?. Otro stop desde ventas con precio a 8.01?.
> 
> Lo siento si parezco un inutil , soy aun novato con todo lo que no sean acciones convencionales.




Deja los stops y entra con un par de huevos gacela mia... :



Saludos


----------



## shamus (10 Jun 2009)

Despues del error que cometi en futuros no hace mucho decidi 2 cosas. La primera es que a partir de entonces pienso mirar y remirar bien todo lo que hago antes de hacer nada y volverlo a revisar 2 veces despues de hecho. La segunda es que llevar los stop siempre por delante.


----------



## chameleon (10 Jun 2009)

una vez me equivoqué con la coma y puse una orden de venta de repsoles a 1,450 

REP 16,78... :


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Jun 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Entonces , si estoy fuera de mercado y en el apartado de ventas pongo una orden de stop a 7.98 , me vendera cuando lleguen a 7.98?. Muy bien , y para que vuelva a comprar a 8.01 si se diera el caso que haria?. Otro stop desde ventas con precio a 8.01?.
> 
> Lo siento si parezco un inutil , soy aun novato con todo lo que no sean acciones convencionales.



Pon una orden de venta a 7.98 y cuando se te ejecute pones una orden de compra a 8.01. 

Así se hace con los futuros, supongo que con CFDs será igual.


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Como lo ves mulder?
> 
> Voy a esperar hasta la apertura 15:30H.... para vender GAS NATURAL, ha cerrado el hueco en los 12,24EUR ... el estocástico y el MACD se encuentran cortados a la baja, aunque el estocástico se ha girado al alza.
> 
> Si vendo ahora, salgo con ligeras plusv.



Pues hoy te recomiendo mantener hasta los 13 euros por lo menos 

Mis objetivos están entre 13.07 a muy corto plazo y 13.85 para dentro de una semana más o menos.


----------



## shamus (10 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pon una orden de venta a 7.98 y cuando se te ejecute pones una orden de compra a 8.01.
> 
> Así se hace con los futuros, supongo que con CFDs será igual.



Una orden limitada en 8.01 en lugar de stop?. Hombre , podria funcionar , pero en un caso de gap alcista que se ponga en 8.02 por ejemplo , con esa orden no saltaria y con stop si , no?.


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Entonces , si estoy fuera de mercado y en el apartado de ventas pongo una orden de stop a 7.98 , me vendera cuando lleguen a 7.98?



Si, pero si lo que quieres es vender cuando esté a ese precio y la cotización está más abajo de 7.98 tendrás que poner una orden limitada, no te dejará poner una de stop, obviamente.



> . Muy bien , y para que vuelva a comprar a 8.01 si se diera el caso que haria?. Otro stop desde ventas con precio a 8.01?



Si estás vendiendo desde 7.98 lo que debes poner en 8.01 es una orden de stop de compra.

Si estuvieras largo desde 7.98 deberías poner una orden limitada de venta.

¿está más claro ahora?



> Lo siento si parezco un inutil , soy aun novato con todo lo que no sean acciones convencionales.



Es facil pillarle el truco, en cuanto lo hagas un par de veces ya sabrás como funciona.


----------



## Speculo (10 Jun 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Entonces , si estoy fuera de mercado y en el apartado de ventas pongo una orden de stop a 7.98 , me vendera cuando lleguen a 7.98?. Muy bien , y para que vuelva a comprar a 8.01 si se diera el caso que haria?. Otro stop desde ventas con precio a 8.01?.
> 
> Lo siento si parezco un inutil , soy aun novato con todo lo que no sean acciones convencionales.



A ver, bajo mi punto de vista, la operación te la van a barrer en cuanto pase mínimamente los 8,00 euros. El stop es demasiado ajustado y si pasa los 8,00 no es raro que se vaya a 8,05 en segundos.
Amplía la pérdida a un poco más y sube el stop un pelín, a 8,05 por lo menos. Tampoco es mucho más y das posibilidades al valor de que se de la vuelta una vez haya pasado los 8,00 .

Estás apostando por una vuelta rápida en los 8,00 , pero tampoco hay que pasarse poniendo un stop de tres céntimos. Deja que el valor tenga algo de recorrido.


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

Chameleon.. en RT4, tienen un autofix para esos casos... por ejemplo no hace mucho... puse una orden en venta por 10,00€ menos y el sistema no lo autorizó... tiene un check con la cot actual y un % porcentual... en cambio en otros brokers... vá para adelante!


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> A ver, bajo mi punto de vista, la operación te la van a barrer en cuanto pase mínimamente los 8,00 euros. El stop es demasiado ajustado y si pasa los 8,00 no es raro que se vaya a 8,05 en segundos.
> Amplía la pérdida a un poco más y sube el stop un pelín, a 8,05 por lo menos. Tampoco es mucho más y das posibilidades al valor de que se de la vuelta una vez haya pasado los 8,00 .
> 
> Estás apostando por una vuelta rápida en los 8,00 , pero tampoco hay que pasarse poniendo un stop de tres céntimos. Deja que el valor tenga algo de recorrido.



Speculo... esa orden es por los 2.800.000 acciones que hay en 8.00, si pasa los 8.. está claro que se va a ir más arriba.
Yo tal y como está esto, ponía una orden de recompra 4 o 5 céntimos más abajo. 

Un saludo


----------



## shamus (10 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si estás vendiendo desde 7.98 lo que debes poner en 8.01 es una orden de stop de compra.
> 
> Si estuvieras largo desde 7.98 deberías poner una orden limitada de venta.
> 
> ...




Si , creo que lo tengo mucho mas claro. Supongo que si lo hago le pillare el truco muy facilmente , pero claro , no quiero aprender al precio de equivocarme xD.

Speculo , crees que llegaran a comprar esos 2 millones de acciones que hay en los 8?. Con esta operacion me baso en la suposicion de que si llega a los 8.01 es para seguir subiendo bastante mas y por lo tanto me convendria cortar rapido las perdidas. Es mucho suponer?.


Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> *A ver, bajo mi punto de vista, la operación te la van a barrer en cuanto pase mínimamente los 8,00 euros. *El stop es demasiado ajustado y si pasa los 8,00 no es raro que se vaya a 8,05 en segundos.
> Amplía la pérdida a un poco más y sube el stop un pelín, a 8,05 por lo menos. Tampoco es mucho más y das posibilidades al valor de que se de la vuelta una vez haya pasado los 8,00 .
> 
> Estás apostando por una vuelta rápida en los 8,00 , pero tampoco hay que pasarse poniendo un stop de tres céntimos. Deja que el valor tenga algo de recorrido.



Es que en cuanto la cotización se acerque a los 8 euros esa muralla de títulos a la venta puede desaparecer, y no me refiero a que alguien compre todos esos títulos, me refiero a que quien tiene puesta la orden de venta la quite de repente.


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

Algo pasa con ACCIONA, muy poco VOL... y está bajando la cot.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Algo pasa con ACCIONA, muy poco VOL... y está bajando la cot.



No lo huele DP... 


Por cierto...


Para mi ésta es la página 1500 del hilo... y sólo queria decir lo siguiente...


*tonuel was here*


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

Esa orden de venta es la 798 ... (SAN de los 2,xM)


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

NUEVA YORK --La mayoría de los inversionistas institucionales no cree que la crisis financiera haya tocado fondo aún, según reveló un sondeo. 

En una encuesta realizada a 127 inversionistas institucionales en 24 países por TheMarkets.com, alrededor del 60% dijo que cree que los mercados aún no han tocado fondo, mientras que el 40% restante considera que lo peor ya pasó. 

Si bien se observan "retoños verdes" de recuperación en la economía y los mercados financieros, muchos participantes del mercado aún sufren de estrés postraumático tras los acontecimientos de los dos últimos años, afirmas David Eisner, presidente ejecutivo y director general de TheMarkets.com. 


"En marzo, a medida que los mercados de desplomaban y parecían ir en caída libre, muchos inversionista se preguntaban si eso tendría un fin. Para muchos, la masacre de comienzos del 2009 había sido inimaginable", dijo Eisner. 

"Una vez que has tenido la experiencia de un acontecimiento sin precedentes, tu creencia en su recurrencia es significativamente mayor que antes", añadió. 

Los resultados del sondeo también mostraron que los inversionistas esperan que el S&P 500 se recupere a niveles previos a la recesión dentro de los próximos dos años. 

Alrededor del 80% de los inversionistas encuestados esperan que el S&P 500 regrese a 1.200 para finales del 2011 y llegue a 1.500 para finales del 2013. 

"Existe cierta preocupación de que tendremos otro descenso antes de que el mercado toque fondo", afirmó Eisner. 

Sin embargo, esa conclusión contrasta con las conclusiones a las que llegó el sondeo de TheMarkets.com en marzo y representa una declaración más bien fuerte sobre el panorama a largo plazo para los mercados. El sondeo de marzo mostró que el 80% de los inversionistas no esperaba que el S&P 500 regresara a 1.200 hasta el 2012, y más del 40% no proyectaba que retornaría a 1.500 hasta después del 2013. 

"La vasta mayoría (de los inversionistas) ahora cree que el S&P 500 regresará a 1.200 para finales del 2011", señala Eisner. "Eso es un reflejo bastante bueno del optimismo en el largo plazo". 

Los sectores que los inversionistas esperan que reciban la mayor atención dentro de los próximos doce meses son el de energía, financiero, cuidado para la salud y materiales básicos. 

Ello representa un ligero cambio en la opinión de los inversionistas desde el fin del primer trimestre, cuando el sector financiero era el foco principal mientras que el de la energía ocupaba el segundo lugar. 

"La atención de los inversionistas se dirige mucho más hacia Washington D.C. de lo que lo ha estado históricamente, por estas son grandes fuentes de interés el interés del inversionista", dijo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Jun 2009)

Mi interpretación a la debilidad de Repsol del los últimos días:

Alguien quería comprar una buena cantidad de títulos y dio el encargo de bajar la cotización un poco para pillar buen precio.

Llevaba flojísima desde el míercoles de la semana pasada, el lunes se hizo una operación en bloques de 8 millones de títulos y, oh, maravilla, empieza a subir.

Si alguien me puede decir qué operaciones gordas ha habido en los últimos días.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esa orden de venta es la 798 ... (SAN de los 2,xM)




Si el SAN pasa hoy de los 8 euros voy y me apunto a clases de ballet... :o




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (10 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Speculo... esa orden es por los 2.800.000 acciones que hay en 8.00, si pasa los 8.. está claro que se va a ir más arriba.
> Yo tal y como está esto, ponía una orden de recompra 4 o 5 céntimos más abajo.
> 
> Un saludo



Ufff Depende. El valor puede pasar los 8,00 y la gente tendría puestas órdenes de venta más arriba. Es decir, la gente con cortos (o con beneficios cuantiosos) puede tener los stops en 8,01 , 8,02 , 8,03 y con la fuerza de la subida, se pueden ir ejecutando hasta 8,05. A partir de ahí, todo venta y a bajar. No sería la primera vez que ha pasado algo parecido.



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Es que en cuanto la cotización se acerque a los 8 euros esa muralla de títulos a la venta puede desaparecer, y no me refiero a que alguien compre todos esos títulos, me refiero a que quien tiene puesta la orden de venta la quite de repente.



Exacto. Y ese mismo que tiene esa orden, que puede ser incluso del doble o más, soltaría el papel más arriba sin tocar apenas la cotización. Trabajo limpio. Ya ha pasado demasiadas veces y no veo por qué no va a pasar ahora.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

Joder con Arcelor... y pensar que anteayer estuve pensando en echarme unos larguitos en plan hereje... 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si el SAN pasa hoy de los 8 euros voy y me apunto a clases de ballet... :o



Mmmm, Imaginemoslo:


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

MTS.. es solo cuestión de pillarle el timing y olvidarse de ella unos días....lleva +30% en menos de dos semanas, desde los 19,75€


----------



## shamus (10 Jun 2009)

Yo lo veo claro , SAN tiene que bajar. Asi que toque los 8 , habra alcanzado a la banda de bollinger y siempre que lo hace , cambia la tendencia. Ademas , el RSI esta tocando los 70 puntos , demasiado comprado esta.

En estos momentos , la media movil de 200 sesiones pasa por los 7,4 aproximadamente , creo que se va a buscarla.

Id preparando los nelsons si me equivoco xD.

Por cierto , ya esta puesto el corto en 7.98 , con stop en compra a 8.01. Mi primer corto al santander y CDF , con las malas esperiencias que he tenido con los cortos..... a ver que sale de aqui.


----------



## Speculo (10 Jun 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Yo lo veo claro , SAN tiene que bajar. Asi que toque los 8 , habra alcanzado a la banda de bollinger y siempre que lo hace , cambia la tendencia. Ademas , el RSI esta tocando los 70 puntos , demasiado comprado esta.
> 
> En estos momentos , la media movil de 200 sesiones pasa por los 7,4 aproximadamente , creo que se va a buscarla.
> 
> ...



Pues si tan seguro estás, no veo por qué no poner la orden directamente a 8,00 euros y el stop en 8,01. Total, así no pierdes nada.


----------



## javso (10 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Algo pasa con ACCIONA, muy poco VOL... y está bajando la cot.



MADRID (EFE Dow Jones)--Ibersecurities rebaja su recomendación sobre Acciona (ANA.MC) de comprar a vender y su precio objetivo de EUR130,5 a EUR104,2, ya que después de la venta de su participación del 25% en Endesa (ELE.MC) siguen vigentes dos catalizadores: una mayor información sobre cómo impulsar el negocio de energía renovable -que ahora representa el 75% de su valoración de Acciona- y la reducción de la deuda que prevé complicada. Acción +0,6% a EUR91,1.


----------



## shamus (10 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues si tan seguro estás, no veo por qué no poner la orden directamente a 8,00 euros y el stop en 8,01. Total, así no pierdes nada.



Lo he pensado , pero supongo que las ordenes se ejecutan en el orden en el que son puestas , si pongo una venta en los 8 euros se ejecutara cuando esos 2 millones de acciones que ya estan a la venta en los 8 se hayan vendido , no es asi?. 

Lo que si he pensado es en subirlo a 7.99 , pero estoy dudando. Tambien dudo si subir un poco el stop como bien me has recomendado , no sea que se detenga algo mas arriba. 

No estoy muy seguro de si sera a los 8 o a los 8.05 , ni mis conocimientos ni mis herramientas dan para tanta precision. Lo que si me parece casi seguro es que de los entornos de los 8 no pasa.

Ya veremos.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

Bueno chavales me tengo que ir... Les acompañaré en mis plegarias... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (10 Jun 2009)

Ya no resulta ni curioso ver cómo los futuros americanos pierden terreno a marchas forzadas y nosotros seguimos subiendo. Qué asco de Ibex.


----------



## shamus (10 Jun 2009)

Hombre , subiendo , subiendo.... yo veo al ibex plano desde su apertura.

Aunque claro , con el san y telefonica estando como estan , no es de extrañar que esten planos. El resto no ha hecho mas que subir , pero claro , los que pesan en el ibex son los que pesan.

A todo esto , como va el papel de san en los 7.99 y los 8?. Alguien con R4 lo podria comentar?. En interdin hay en este momento 7652 ordenes de venta en los 7.99 y 2879 en los 8. Vaya usté a saber cuantas acciones son esas , pero un buen puñado seguro.


----------



## Claca (10 Jun 2009)

¡3.000 páginas en el hilo del ibex! Hoy sería un buen día para que ocurriese algo interesante... que sé yo, que en una rueda de prensa Obama reconociese que un colosal meteorito está a punto de estrellarse contra la tierra en unas pocas horas -descontado, por supuesto, por los mercados- o algo similar.

Felicidades a todos los inversores que cada día hacen más y más grande este hilo. En breve espero poder acompañarles de nuevo.


----------



## Bayne (10 Jun 2009)

shamus dijo:


> A todo esto , como va el papel de san en los 7.99 y los 8?. Alguien con R4 lo podria comentar?. *En interdin hay en este momento 7652 ordenes de venta en los 7.99 y 2879 en los 8. Vaya usté a saber cuantas acciones son esas , pero un buen puñado seguro*.



En Interdin yo veo

932412 a 7.99
2894726 a 8.00


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (10 Jun 2009)

llego la era de los cortos









el botas sauron se va a cagar


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Jun 2009)

Creo que está subida no tiene fundamentales, no tardaremos mucho en emepzar a caer. Por cierto, recuerdo a navengantes:


----------



## rosonero (10 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes a todos !!!!! Se acabó por hoy trabajar y según leo veo que hay más intriga que en un libro de Agatha Christie 

Mientras tanto el hilo haciendo historia con 3000 páginas :

¿Alguien opera en corto con Ahorro.com? Parece que se está acercando el momento de pasar al lado oscuro.


----------



## shamus (10 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> En Interdin yo veo
> 
> 932412 a 7.99
> 2894726 a 8.00



Donde?. Tan inutil soy que lo he tenido delante todo el tiempo y no lo he visto? xD.

Por cierto , me acaba de entrar el corto en 7.98. El dia de hoy sera legendario. Un fracaso legendario , pero fracaso xD.

Aun estoy por subir el stop , por si acaso...


----------



## Claca (10 Jun 2009)

El ibex se está manteniendo muy arriba. Como la apertura yanki acompañe, los 9700 se superan definitivamente. El siguiente objetivo serían los 9850 o matalargos, aunque lo lógico sería que subiera más para llevarse por delante a tantos cortos como pueda antes de caer. Ahí nos veremos, índice chicharrero!


----------



## Bayne (10 Jun 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Donde?. Tan inutil soy que lo he tenido delante todo el tiempo y no lo he visto? xD.
> 
> Por cierto , me acaba de entrar el corto en 7.98. El dia de hoy sera legendario. Un fracaso legendario , pero fracaso xD.
> 
> Aun estoy por subir el stop , por si acaso...



P ej, en el apartado de CFDs, pinchas en el valor y al saltarte la ventana de operativa te aparecen las acciones en mercado para un abanico de 5 posiciones distintas de compra y venta.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jun 2009)

Uff ufff mala cosa:


15:09 VUELO ACCIDENTADO AIR FRANCE 
Dos nombres del pasaje podrían estar vinculados con terrorismo islamista

Los servicios de información fraceses han difundido que había dos nombres sospechosos entre los pasajeros del vuelo AF447 pero a falta de los datos de nacimiento la identificación es incompleta, ha informado la web lexpress.fr.

Se trata de nombres "correspondientes a personas conocidas por su vinculación con el terrorismo islamista", precisó el sitio en Internet del semanario.

Esperemos que solo sea un rumor... porque ya me estoy cagando por las patas abajo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Donde?. Tan inutil soy que lo he tenido delante todo el tiempo y no lo he visto? xD.
> 
> Por cierto , me acaba de entrar el corto en 7.98. El dia de hoy sera legendario. Un fracaso legendario , pero fracaso xD.
> 
> Aun estoy por subir el stop , por si acaso...



A mi también...  Que levanten la mano los que vayan cortos en SAN!!!!!  Para hacer el recuento de bajas al final, más que nada... jeje

Saludos...

PD: tonuel, LCASC, Hannibal, festivaldelhumor, shamus... alguien más...?


----------



## chameleon (10 Jun 2009)

repsol ha tocado los 16.86, que es el máximo que yo le veía para el resto de semana, techo del canalillo. ahora 16,78, o bajamos ahora o nunca, está claro...


----------



## rosonero (10 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Uff ufff mala cosa:
> 
> 
> 15:09 VUELO ACCIDENTADO AIR FRANCE
> ...



Pues por la parte que le toca a Iberia es lo que le faltaba hoy.


----------



## shamus (10 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> P ej, en el apartado de CFDs, pinchas en el valor y al saltarte la ventana de operativa te aparecen las acciones en mercado para un abanico de 5 posiciones distintas de compra y venta.



En efecto , pero a mi en 8 me aparece 2893 , muy lejos de los 2 millones de acciones que se comentaba. Habia supuesto que esos 2893 eran 2893 operaciones de venta , con una cantidad indefinida de acciones cada una. Supongo mal?.


----------



## Bayne (10 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A mi también...  Que levanten la mano los que vayan cortos en SAN!!!!!  Para hacer el recuento de bajas al final, más que nada... jeje
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: tonuel, LCASC, Hannibal, festivaldelhumor, shamus... alguien más...?



Señores, ha tocado los 8.00¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ :


----------



## shamus (10 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> repsol ha tocado los 16.86, que es el máximo que yo le veía para el resto de semana, techo del canalillo. ahora 16,78, o bajamos ahora o nunca, está claro...



Me duele leer esto habiendo vendido esta mañana a 16.60 :-(


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Señores, ha tocado los 8.00¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ :



JoJoJo, aquí hoy salimos a hombros o nuestros nietos van a heredar acciones del SAN como churros... 

SAN en 8 otra vez...


----------



## Bayne (10 Jun 2009)

shamus dijo:


> En efecto , pero a mi en 8 me aparece 2893 , muy lejos de los 2 millones de acciones que se comentaba. Habia supuesto que esos 2893 eran 2893 operaciones de venta , con una cantidad indefinida de acciones cada una. Supongo mal?.



Pues ahí ya no te puedo ayudar, a ver si va a ser tema de configuración local del PC...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Jun 2009)

Pregunta para entendidos; alguien me podría decir cual es la direfencia entre un forward con unas acciones y un contrato de futuros sobre esas acciones¿?


----------



## rosonero (10 Jun 2009)

En SAN hay guerra para rato con los 8.00, según Ahorro.com la posición en 8.00 es esta:

8,00..........	2.763.356..........	767


----------



## chameleon (10 Jun 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Me duele leer esto habiendo vendido esta mañana a 16.60 :-(




se ha disparado, yo también he soltado por ahí, y luego me he puesto corto un poco más arriba, pero no ha corregido el muy c..... 

mucho ojo que es la tercera vez que choca con techo

la bolsa abre todos los días, hay oportunidades


----------



## Bayne (10 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> JoJoJo, aquí hoy salimos a hombros o nuestros nietos van a heredar acciones del SAN como churros...
> 
> SAN en 8 otra vez...



Se ha engullido los 2 millones y pico de acciones en 1 minuto...lo he visto con estos ojitos...:


----------



## rosonero (10 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> En SAN hay guerra para rato con los 8.00, según Ahorro.com la posición en 8.00 es esta:
> 
> 8,00..........	2.763.356..........	767



Retiro lo dicho, ya sólo hay unos 400.000, como en cualquier otra posición


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> En SAN hay guerra para rato con los 8.00, según Ahorro.com la posición en 8.00 es esta:
> 
> 8,00..........	2.763.356..........	767



Cuantas posis hemos perdido...? Vuelve a bajar a 7.98..


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Jun 2009)

Por favor, podríais decir la fuente del accidente de air france


----------



## shamus (10 Jun 2009)

A tocado los 8.01?:. Que ha pasado con los 2 millones de acciones del 8?.

Me libro porque he subido el stop a 8.03 , pero estoy viendo que mis predicciones de las que tan seguro estaba se van al guano , y yo con ellas. O peor aun , SAN se hundira en los infiernos.... justo cuando a mi me salte el stop. No seria la primera vez xD.


----------



## Bayne (10 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cuantas posis hemos perdido...? Vuelve a bajar a 7.98..



Vaya, me tengo que ir por un tiempecito, me voy en lo mejor...

Fuera de mercado, por supuesto, no hay huevos...

Cuidadme el foro


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

shamus dijo:


> A tocado los 8.01?:. Que ha pasado con los 2 millones de acciones del 8?.
> 
> Me libro porque he subido el stop a 8.03 , pero estoy viendo que mis predicciones de las que tan seguro estaba se van al guano , y yo con ellas. O peor aun , SAN se hundira en los infiernos.... justo cuando a mi me salte el stop. No seria la primera vez xD.



Quita ese stop... no me seas gacela... :



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Se ha engullido los 2 millones y pico de acciones en 1 minuto...lo he visto con estos ojitos...:



Que me dices!!!! las 2MM de tonuel...!!!! 

Volvemos a 7.98... lo tenemos dominado... :

NO PUEDES PASAR!!!!






Saludos...


----------



## shamus (10 Jun 2009)

Pero no se han comprado los 2 millones de acciones , no?. Las habran quitado de enmedio o algo. Alguien estaba mirando el volumen de negociacion de santander antes y despues del "momento 8"?.

Ahora mismo gano 1 centimillo , estoy por cerrar la posicion y olvidarme xD.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Por favor, podríais decir la fuente del accidente de air france



- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (10 Jun 2009)

están jugando con vosotros


normalmente se ven un posis de compra y de venta, y si pagas creo que en renta 4 puedes ver hasta 5 posis.

Pero nada que ver con los que pueden ver las manos fuertes que ven todos los posis


Así que para ellos es muy fácil poner 2 millones de acciones a la venta, que todo el mundo cargue cortos, y cuando está a 7,98 quitarlas de golpe


Así todo el mundo carga cortos, justo los cortos que ellos quieren vender


Mi humilde opinión claro, que yo de esto no tengo ni idea


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

El SAN lleva soltadas 11,9 millones de papelas...


¿Queda alguien por empapelar...? 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (10 Jun 2009)

shamus dijo:


> A tocado los 8.01?:. Que ha pasado con los 2 millones de acciones del 8?.



Han quitado la orden. Te lo hemos comentado hace dos páginas


----------



## shamus (10 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Que me dices!!!! las 2MM de tonuel...!!!!
> 
> Volvemos a 7.98... lo tenemos dominado... :
> 
> ...




Me gusta tu manera positiva de ver las cosas , pero yo cada vez me siento mas y mas como...







Ahora bien , esta marioneta se queda aqui hasta que salte el stop , con 2 cojones. A ver su USA ayuda y manda esto para abajo.


EDIT: 2 centimos de beneficios. Como llegue a cubrir la comisiones me salgo y me quedo mas tranquilo....

Speculo , tenias razon , se han reido de nosotros en nuestra cara. No obstante , ahi estaba el RSI y las bandas de bollinguer , no pierdo esperanza todavia. Pero reconozco que ha sido el tener ese muro en la espalda lo que me ha dado la confianza para entrar xD.


----------



## chameleon (10 Jun 2009)

nos desinflamos, mucha euforia había hoy...

SAN 7,97


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2009)

Yo hace rato que veo esta tarde bajista, tanto en el Stoxx como en USA, pero como Mulder dice que va ser explosivamente alcista... :

Y no es que "solo" lo crea... es que he vendido largos en CRI y REP, para meterme corto en SAN... 

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (10 Jun 2009)

Ha sido el S&P oler los 950 y caerse al fango... Qué olor tienen que tener esos 950


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Que levanten la mano los que vayan cortos en SAN!!!!!  *Para hacer el recuento de bajas al final, más que nada*...




*No lo verán sus ojos... *:


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ha sido el S&P oler los 950 y caerse al fango... Qué olor tienen que tener esos 950



*Huele a victoria...*









Saludos :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ha sido el S&P oler los 950 y caerse al fango... Qué olor tienen que tener esos 950



Dicen que por encima de 950 tendrían que entrar los "leoncios" de Kujire, esta subida la estan hacienda solos los "cocos"... y algunas gacelillas por supuesto... 

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (10 Jun 2009)

a rep la quieren sostener en 16,70
mantengo cortos, ha subido demasiado


----------



## shamus (10 Jun 2009)

Estoy es un sinvivir. Me voy de aqui a que me de el aire. Volvere como rey de los especuladores o no volvereis a tener noticias mias de lo hundido que estare en el guano.

Le rezo una oracion al S&P pidiendole su ayuda y me voy hasta 3/4 de hora antes del cierre.


----------



## sapito (10 Jun 2009)

Alguien puede ilustrarnos, o pasarnos un link, sobre como influyen las posiciones al fijar el precio?


----------



## rosonero (10 Jun 2009)

ING igualito que el SAN tocar los 8 y atrás, aunque está aguantando sobre los 7.98-7.99


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

Pues si, esta tarde será bastante alcista, lo siento por los cortos pero yo no soy mano fuerte.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jun 2009)

mulder no solo tu... yo no he parado de aumentar mis largos... eso si.. con stps y asumiendo perdidas si la cago.

Ahora mismo tengo 7029 acciones de IBe... y cagado jaja


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Dicen que por encima de 950 tendrían que entrar los "leoncios" de Kujire, esta subida la estan hacienda solos los "cocos"... y algunas gacelillas por supuesto...
> 
> Saludos...



A ver si alguien me explica la diferencia coco-leoncio. :


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

La diferencia principal con ING, es q el SAN, no lo dejan caer ni un solo día,,, cuestion de orgullo patrio.... otros bancos al menos recortan y cierran en negativo algunos días.


----------



## chameleon (10 Jun 2009)

ING es mucho más volátil que SAN,
si ING hubiera subido lo que SAN, estaría por encima de 9. está más barato ahora mismo ING que SAN


----------



## Speculo (10 Jun 2009)

Venga, el S&P en rojo y nosotros un punto y medio arriba. Así se crean los imperios. Con cojones.


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

Además el ING ya llegó a los 8 euros el viernes, la de hoy es la 2a vez


----------



## rosonero (10 Jun 2009)

Citi y BoA resistiendo la caída y subiendo ligeramente, parece que allí los bancos también se resisten a caer.

Por cierto, hoy Bankinter no ha hecho su subidita a traición a la hora de comer


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

Bankinter ... se encuentra cómoda en los 9,00€ mientras no baje de ahí.


----------



## chameleon (10 Jun 2009)

que coñazo rep, como la quieren aguantar a 16,70
mañana querrá volver a tocar 16,86


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jun 2009)

Don pepito

SAY 4.51 +0.87 (23.90%) . Nada... nunca entro ni salgo a tiempo... jaja


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

Pero ha sido imposible entrar a primera hora.... :-(


----------



## Speculo (10 Jun 2009)

O tengo yo mal los precios o aquí los únicos que caen son los americanos ..


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> O tengo yo mal los precios o aquí los únicos que caen son los americanos ..



Están deleitándonos con un magnifico window dressing leoncio-visillero.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> O tengo yo mal los precios o aquí los únicos que caen son los americanos ..



El Euro está cayendo en picado... 1.40$ y el petróleo a 71$...

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jun 2009)

Petróleo 
Reservas de crudo bajan 4,4 millones de barriles cuando se esperaba una bajada de tan solo 400.000.

Reservas de gasolina bajan 1,6 millones cuando se esperaba subida de 800.000.

Reservas de destilados bajan 300.000 cuando se esperaban subidas de 1,4 millones.

Dato claramente alcista para el futuro del crudo

Don pepito te dan más acciones de Vertice...
- CAPITAL BOLSA - HISTÓRICO DE VALORES: Mercado Continuo

Para que no se note tanto cuando venden


----------



## shamus (10 Jun 2009)

Sera posible que no haya pasado absulutamente nada en el rato que no he estado?. Estoy pensando en quedarme comprado para mañana , pero me da un acojone que no puedo con el. Se supone que tenia que caer y no lo ha hecho , no tiene mas explicacion que lo deben de estar manteniendo. Y si es asi nuncan se sabe si lo subiran para barrer los cortos....

Ahora mismo , soy la duda personificada. Me quedo con el hecho de que no ha subido contra las previsiones de mulder , pero aun asi , la situacion no me da confianza.

Pregunta a los que ya han usado CFD. Tengo el corto abierto en 7.98 y orden de compra con stop en 8.04. Si mañana abre con gap alcista a 8.05 a mas , el stop saltara o se quedara ahi al no haber pasado por 8.04?. De ello depende si me quedo o no comprado esta noche.


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Sera posible que no haya pasado absulutamente nada en el rato que no he estado?. Estoy pensando en quedarme comprado para mañana , pero me da un acojone que no puedo con el. Se supone que tenia que caer y no lo ha hecho , no tiene mas explicacion que lo deben de estar manteniendo. Y si es asi nuncan se sabe si lo subiran para barrer los cortos....
> 
> Ahora mismo , soy la duda personificada. Me quedo con el hecho de que no ha subido contra las previsiones de mulder , pero aun asi , la situacion no me da confianza.
> 
> Pregunta a los que ya han usado CFD. Tengo el corto abierto en 7.98 y orden de compra con stop en 8.04. Si mañana abre con gap alcista a 8.05 a mas , el stop saltara o se quedara ahi al no haber pasado por 8.04?. De ello depende si me quedo o no comprado esta noche.



Interdin quita todos los stops y ordenes limitadas por la noche, no te saltará y además mañana tendrás que poner la orden de nuevo.


----------



## shamus (10 Jun 2009)

Vendiendo que es gerundio....

Y eso no me ha gustado nada , en R4 tambien es asi?. Porque de no ser asi , dejo interdin rapidamente.


----------



## rosonero (10 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Interdin quita todos los stops y ordenes limitadas por la noche, no te saltará y además mañana tendrás que poner la orden de nuevo.



¿ No se comentó que se podía evitar cambiando la fecha de caducidad/vencimiento del stop u orden?


----------



## shamus (10 Jun 2009)

Yo ya he cerrado la posicion. Posiblemente mañana baje y me arrepienta , pero eso de no tener stop no me gusta nada.

He perdido 8 euros , que no es mucho , pero no me gusta. Saldo del dia , positivo. 

No vuelvo a abrir un corto hasta que no haya guano masivo como en octubre-febrero.


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> ¿ No se comentó que se podía evitar cambiando la fecha de caducidad/vencimiento del stop u orden?



En R4 si, en Interdin no.


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

Objetivo para la bajada de esta tarde (si, me he equivocado) en el Stoxx: 2496.


----------



## Alexandros (10 Jun 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Yo ya he cerrado la posicion. Posiblemente mañana baje y me arrepienta , pero eso de no tener stop no me gusta nada.
> 
> He perdido 8 euros , que no es mucho , pero no me gusta. Saldo del dia , positivo.
> 
> No vuelvo a abrir un corto hasta que no haya guano masivo como en octubre-febrero.



El stop loss dinámico de "rata" 4 con CFD creo que si se mantiene. Aun tienes tiempo y no seas hurón. A lo mejor a 7.98 no te entra, pues lo bajas si no te importa perder esa diferencia ya que veo que no eres un broker pofesioná (yo soy también amateur) y luego te ajustas el stop al 1% por si las moscas para mañana o la cantidad que estes dispuesto a perder. Siempre tienes que asumir una posible perdida.

Si crees que va a bajar no pierdas la oportunidad por un roñoso centimo (que si estás invirtiendo mucho pues claro, tu te marcas los objetivos justos). Recuerda que con R4 el apalancamiento es de 1:5.



Suerte.


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SVUzTZ5dgwQ&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SVUzTZ5dgwQ&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## rosonero (10 Jun 2009)

> Objetivo para la bajada de esta tarde (si, me he equivocado) en el Stoxx: 2496.




En cuanto se acerque, compro (en mi juego virtual de Rankia.com), en la realidad, viendo como está el patio, no me atrevo ni de coña 

Me parece un riesgo altísimo quedarse comprado (largo) para mañana esperando que aparezca la mano de Dios, aunque el hecho de que los banquitos USA estén resistiendo como si no fuera con ellos inspira un atisbo de esperanza.


----------



## Alexandros (10 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> En cuanto se acerque, compro (en mi juego virtual de Rankia.com), en la realidad, viendo como está el patio, no me atrevo ni de coña
> 
> Me parece un riesgo altísimo quedarse comprado (largo) para mañana esperando que aparezca la mano de Dios, aunque el hecho de que los banquitos USA estén resistiendo como si no fuera con ellos inspira un atisbo de esperanza.



Rosonero respecto a tu firma pasate por el hilo "El nuevo orden mundial va tomando color" y mírate uno de los últimos videos colgados. Una entrevista que le hacen a un profesor de USA en Londres.

Comenta que en la antigüedad era práctica común eliminar toda la deuda en tiempos dificiles, asumiendola el prestamista correspondiente. Algo así pasará en estos tiempos. Pondrán el contador a 0 y a seguir pa´lante.


----------



## Kujire (10 Jun 2009)

Buen Día!!!

Vaya tobogán que nos hemos hecho ... la única forma de subir los índices ha sido "con nocturnidad y alevosía" porque sino fuera así jamás habríamos superado los 2494, menos mal que volvemos a tener un poco de cordura. Una subida tan artificial al final pasa factura a todos, mejor tacita a tacita. Enhorabuena a esos cortos al SAN espero que les vaya bien, creo que voy a tener que despertarme antes porque ya me encuentro con el guano vendido:

Por cierto, el expolio de Chrysler ha concluido. Los acreedores con una manita delante y otra detrás, así es hace... vamos a ver quién les deja pasta algún día...


----------



## Alexandros (10 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> En cuanto se acerque, compro (en mi juego virtual de Rankia.com), en la realidad, viendo como está el patio, no me atrevo ni de coña
> 
> Me parece un riesgo altísimo quedarse comprado (largo) para mañana esperando que aparezca la mano de Dios, aunque el hecho de que los banquitos USA estén resistiendo como si no fuera con ellos inspira un atisbo de esperanza.



Y con lo de ponerse largo para mañana pues eso...puede salirte bién, claro, como a De Niro en "El cazador"

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lqakCa-MysE&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lqakCa-MysE&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## Bayne (10 Jun 2009)

*Imagino que se lo pasarán por el forro...*

...pero lo posteo por si interesara

Tirón de orejas de la CNMV al Santander por vender preferentes demasiado caras

Después de Banesto, Santander. La CNMV también ha incluido una dura advertencia en el folleto de la emisión de preferentes de la entidad que preside Emilio Botín, aprobado hoy, en la que, además de considerar excesivo el precio al que se venden estos productos, recuerda los numerosos riesgos de los mismos. La emisión consiste en 2.000 millones de euros y ofrece un tipo de interés el primer año del 5,75%, el más bajo de la banca española hasta el momento.

En el segundo año, la rentabilidad bajará al 4,75% fijo, mientras que a partir de ahí pagará Euribor tres meses más un diferencial del 2,2%. Sólo BBVA ha emitido preferentes con peores condiciones para los clientes (Euribor flat), pero garantizaba un mínimo del 3,5% anual que no garantiza el Santander. La entidad cántabra se reserva el derecho de recompra a los cinco años, aunque no tiene ninguna obligación de hacerlo no tampoco hay penalización si no lo lleva a cabo.Tirón de orejas de la CNMV al Santander por vender preferentes demasiado caras - Cotizalia.com


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

Aquí está la noticia esperada...

MADRID --El Consejo de Administración de Vértice 360 grados (VER.MC), empresa del grupo Avánzit SA (AVZ.MC), ha acordado el miércoles ejecutar la ampliación de capital aprobada en la Junta del pasado 22 de mayo para remunerar a sus accionistas, informó la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores, CNMV. 

Para dicha ampliación de capital, que se realizará con cargo a reservas, la empresa repartirá de forma gratuita entre sus accionistas una acción nueva por cada una en circulación. 

Tras esta operación, el capital de la sociedad aumentará EUR67 millones mediante la emisión y puesta en circulación de 134 millones de acciones con un valor nominal de EUR0,50 cada una. 

Los derechos de asignación de estas nuevas acciones podrán ejercitarse durante quince días a descontar desde la publicación de la operación en el Boletín Oficial del Registro Mercantil, BORME.


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Jun 2009)

por lo menos parece que no ha mentido con la morosidad y cobertura.... el SAN digo...

segun pone en el folleto de 100 paginas!!






habeis visto el bono USA 10Y??


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (10 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Citi y BoA resistiendo la caída y subiendo ligeramente, parece que allí los bancos también se resisten a caer.
> 
> Por cierto, hoy Bankinter no ha hecho su subidita a traición a la hora de comer



ya te digo pedazo de cabrones


pero por le menos lo sabemos para la proxima vez, porque al fondo en cuestión le quedan todavía mas de la mitad (bastante más) de las posiciones bajistas de las cuales se tuvo que deshacer ayer, 


Pregunta a don Pepito, si vendieron ayer las posisicones bajistas porque fué? Les obligaron? les vencían? porque las compraron tan alto el santander y creditt suisse si en teoría eran posisicones bajistas? vaya lio yo es que en esto soy muy malo

Así que atentos por si a alguien le interesa, a mi me han esquilmado

Estoy viendo a ver si me pongo corto en el santander o en el popular


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

Tengo que ponerme al día en BANKINTER... habia una ampliación de capital prevista... o ya está ejecutada? 

Han comprado LINEA ABIERTA SEGUROS, desde hace unos meses continua la pugna por incrementar posiciones . JAIME BOTIN VS los FRANCESES.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

Ya estoy aquí...


Pues el SAN ha estado comprando mientras caian los americanos...


Al final de la corrida sólo han empapelado 9,3 millones... :o





Saludos


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tengo que ponerme al día en BANKINTER... habia una ampliación de capital prevista... o ya está ejecutada?
> 
> Han comprado LINEA ABIERTA SEGUROS, desde hace unos meses continua la pugna por incrementar posiciones . JAIME BOTIN VS los FRANCESES.





> Bankinter cierra con éxito su ampliación de capital
> 
> Se suscribe la totalidad de la ampliación (99,986%)
> 04/06/2009 - 08:25 - MADRID, 04 JUN. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Bankinter comunicó ayer tarde la finalización del periodo de suscripción preferente del aumento de capital, periodo en el que se suscribieron la totalidad de las acciones (99,986% o 67.544.896 acciones) a lo que también hay que sumar las acciones adicionales que se solicitaron y que se adjudicaron, según prorrateo, a razón de 0,004% acciones por solicitante (en total 67.553.852 acciones).
> ...




Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (10 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tengo que ponerme al día en BANKINTER... habia una ampliación de capital prevista... o ya está ejecutada?
> 
> Han comprado LINEA ABIERTA SEGUROS, desde hace unos meses continua la pugna por incrementar posiciones . JAIME BOTIN VS los FRANCESES.





> Además, ha realizado con gran aceptación (muchos se quedaron fuera) una ampliación de capital para la compra del 50% de Línea Directa.



en teoría si se pican entre ellos puede subir mucho


Vamos que aquí el análisis técnico nada de nada


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> en teoría si se pican entre ellos puede subir mucho
> 
> Vamos que aquí el análisis técnico nada de nada



El análisis técnico dice: Doble suelo, objetivo 12€ 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

Bankinter siempre ha sido el banco elitista, mi padre tenía cuenta allí, tratan muy bien al colectivo médico, con promociones especiales, vehículos con descuentos, etc.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El análisis técnico dice: Doble suelo, objetivo 12€




Se jugaria su dinero en ello... :




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2009)

Mulder las CRI me las saqué a 3,15€ y han acabado a 3,10€...  
Esta me salió bien, si mañana estan a ese precio a lo mejor vuelvo a entrar para acompañarte hasta el 3,19€...

Saludos...

PD: Tonuel, le hemos hecho retroceder 6 céntimos... a ver lo que dura!!!! Yo me he quedado vendido para mañana, la verdad es que sigo esperando una tarde bajista, la última 1/2 hora ya será una incógnita...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Se jugaria su dinero en ello... :
> 
> Saludos



Obviamente, no... 

El objetivo es para el medio/largo plazo, y a mi el papel me quema en las manos... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Tonuel, le hemos hecho retroceder 6 céntimos... *a ver lo que dura*!!!! *Yo me he quedado vendido para mañana*




Con soldados como usted que echan a correr a las primeras de cambio estoy bueno... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Con soldados como usted que echan a correr a las primeras de cambio estoy bueno... :o
> 
> Saludos :o



ssssshhhhh... No se lo diga al botas, me infiltro en las bases enemigas para conocer su estrategia, pero usted y yo sabemos que los papelotes esos del SAN no valen ni 3€... 

Saludos... ya les iré informando... si ve que mañana vendo, quédese tranquilo, es para recomprar más arriba... :


----------



## Alexandros (10 Jun 2009)

Yo también me he dejado llevar. Corto en SAN :o y un buén amigo me ha dicho que se ha quedado vendido con 5000 SANS


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Yo también me he dejado llevar. Corto en SAN :o



Jo, jo, jo ya lo he dicho páginas atrás, o somos recordados como héroes o nuestros nietos heredaran cortos del SAN... 

Por cierto, mi objetivo para el Stoxx hoy es 2481, y obviamente he dejado puesta una orden de compra en 2482... 

Saludos...

PD: Tonuel apunta, Shamus baja, Alexandros alta...


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Jo, jo, jo ya lo he dicho páginas atrás, o somos recordados como héroes o nuestros nietos heredaran cortos del SAN...
> 
> Por cierto, mi objetivo para el Stoxx hoy es 2481, y obviamente he dejado puesta una orden de compra en 2482...
> 
> ...




Del pobre Shamus creo que no han dejado ni los huesos... 



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (10 Jun 2009)

LCASC el objetivo a 2481,.... no le parece un poco optimista? en la actualidad estamos 20 punticos por encima ... hace poco en el foro había muchas personas abriendo largos, o es que la economía se ha hundido en un par de horas ... no me diga que quiere cerrar un gap, porque a veces no se cierran ... que conste que sólo me parece optimista, es posible pero lo veo muy peligroso el efectuar una compra en 2482 ....

saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> LCASC el objetivo a 2481,.... no le parece un poco optimista? en la actualidad estamos 20 punticos por encima ... hace poco en el foro había muchas personas abriendo largos, o es que la economía se ha hundido en un par de horas ... no me diga que quiere cerrar un gap, porque a veces no se cierran ... que conste que sólo me parece optimista, es posible pero lo veo muy peligroso el efectuar una compra en 2482 ....
> 
> saludos



Umm la teoría del cierre del Gap era la mía jaja peeero.. va a ser que por el momento No.

Veremos al final, pero no creo que hoy lo suban. Todos los días canta demasiado.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

Un cierre plano... si lo veo factible.


----------



## Kujire (10 Jun 2009)

Lo comento porque el programar una compra después de una caída relativamente intensa con gap de apertura y todo.... en fin... p. ej ahora hemos caído hasta 2493, pero si caemos del 2487-90 podremos perder 20 puntos perfectamente, que ha sido una resistencia relativamente estable en la subida, hemos visto esta jugada desde hace una semana. 

Atentos que la jugada está ahí....

Ed: Corta desde 2503 con stop ajustado...

Ed1: ESEPE ha hecho mínimos 

8,696.25 -66.81 (-0.76%)
S&P 500 933.64 -8.79 (-0.93%)
Nasdaq 1,838.94 -21.19 (-1.14%)

Ed2: Hemos comentado otras veces que tenemos una resistencia fuerte en 2494, es decir, ahora se ha convertido en soporte, en un corto espacio tenemos dos posibles soportes relativamente fuertes en el intradía, si los pierde nos vamos a 2456 más o menos, pero es muuuuuuuuy dificil y sin duda sería una mala señal para este rebote jurjur

Ed3: Para los no iniciados: No estoy diciendo que resistencias y soportes sean intercambiables, simplemente en esta ocasión tenemos do-cu-men-tado" en el foro que ésta es la jugada desde hace una semana, desde hace ese tiempo los cocos vienen jugando marcadonos sus entradas y salidas claras, repito que no siempre ocurre pero en este momento se está comportando así. De la misma forma que 2500 ha sido un soporte dificil de romper espero lo mismo de estos, veremos .... parece que de momento la 2490 aguanta, seguro que la testea un poco, en nível a vigilar es el 2487.


----------



## carvil (10 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes 


Soporte en el futuro del S&P 925-928


Salu2


----------



## kmaleon (10 Jun 2009)

esto se va cayendo poco a poco... killing me sofly....

p.d. yo tb me he puesto corto con cfd´s en san a 7,97...


----------



## Kujire (10 Jun 2009)

perdemos el 930 ... le metemos más carga!!!!!!:

ED: LCASC 2477... espero que no haya dejado la compra ON

ED2:

Dow 8,650.22 -112.84 (-1.29%)
S&P 500 *929.48 -12.95 (-1.37%)*
Nasdaq 1,830.67 -29.46 (-1.58%)


----------



## kmaleon (10 Jun 2009)

a las 20 h sacan no se q histiria del libro beige de la fed... espero q no sea la mano de Dios..


----------



## Speculo (10 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Objetivo para la bajada de esta tarde (si, me he equivocado) en el Stoxx: 2496.



Esta, igual que la otra, también te la apunto, aunque veo que sueles acertar más cuando estableces horquillas temporales amplias.


----------



## kmaleon (10 Jun 2009)

El Libro Beige de la Fed ha reflejado que las condiciones económicas se mantenían débiles y en algunos casos empeoraban hasta mayo aunque ha mostrado que en al menos cinco distritos la tendencia a la baja se moderaba en este periodo. En cuanto a las condiciones de los mercados laborales, la publicación que elabora el banco central estadounidense apunta que se mantenían débiles en líneas generales y que los salarios en general caían o se mantenía planos.


----------



## kmaleon (10 Jun 2009)

las caidas se han moderado un poco... espero q no sea otra vez lo mismo de todos los dias...

ya no puedo mas!!, siempre se repite la misma historiaaaa
vivir asi es morir de amoooor...


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

Mucho me temo que así será... por ejm DRYS ha caído hasta los 7.03USD.. en segundos ha recuperado hasta 7.11USD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2009)

Hola, solo pasaba a saludar... 

El soporte en la línea de tendencia parece que aguanta... 

Saludos... me voy a jugar a basket! Luego os leo!


----------



## Catacrack (10 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mucho me temo que así será... por ejm DRYS ha caído hasta los 7.03USD.. en segundos ha recuperado hasta 7.11USD




Como van esas DRYS y las ANPI ? Te segui en la estrategia y espero que me ayudes a pagar el coche nuevo. 

Un saludo camarada.


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

Hay que mantener... ya sabes como va DRYSHIP, se mueve un día arriba,,,, dos abajo... 

ANPI, has entrado? yo estoy en 2.06USD... antes de fin de mes, veremos los 3.00USD... solo hay que esperar.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes ^^

Bien... me van apalear, por copiar "dibujitos", sin pedir permiso... pero ando vago y no me he registrado (Prometo hacerlo). De todas ya he puesto el link a su blog y varias veces la dirección a su foro. ¿Eso me exculpa? 







Este otro, no será suyo, pero no importa es un chico bastante joven (no se la edad) pero a mi parecer es acertado y coherente. Lo que no le quita que sea un poco fanfarrón. Es una impresión que me da, no lo afirmo ni mucho menos. 







Y su comentario:

Segun Dan, entre mañana y pasado terminamos un Triangulo (E), mas doppo el mercado sale volando a buscar la luca. Cuando baje a 925-30 seguramente leamos varios entrando Short hasta las muelas. Esos son los que van a proveer la nafta que hace falta para a volada.

Con esto no quiero opinar nada (estoy en plan políticamente correcto ) y encima me falta mucho que aprender, sobre todo ser más coherente con mis opiniones.


----------



## Riviera (10 Jun 2009)

Desde la semana pasada estoy con que nos iriamos a los 910 para rebotar,los cojones


----------



## Kujire (10 Jun 2009)

jur jur para arriba lo vamos a tener muy dificil tenemos la resistencia de 2487-90.... que sólo se pasa con la mano de dios: por lo que hay muy poco recorrido, hace días que las cartas estan echadas ... entramos en los minutos de los milagros


----------



## kmaleon (10 Jun 2009)

aparecio, aparecio..


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jun 2009)

Buenas noches ^^

Pregunta: ¿En que nivel cerro el stoxx a la par del ibex? Mañana no se si podré estar delante del pc... y es para calcular el stop.

Espero que hayáis tenido beneficios esta tarde-noche, al menos aburrida no ha sido (yo no miraba me daba miedo  ).

Un saludo

Edito: Ya lo he visto, en similar posición. Está claro... empapelarnos a todos...


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

joder... llego a casa y lo primero que veo es la mano de los cojones...


Mecagüen su puta madre... como el botas pase de los 8 euros le vuelvo a meter... :




Saludos 


P.D. Perdón por el vocabulario...


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Jun 2009)

nadie dice nada del B10Y ??? que ha tocado los 4


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Jun 2009)

Tonuel, si dices en serio que le vas a seguir metiendo cuando vaya subiendo, creo que deberías cambiar tu estrategia, porque a este ritmo, no llegas a septiemre.


----------



## Kujire (10 Jun 2009)

Mulder ... al final "con mano de dios incluida" hemos cerrado bastante cerca de donde comentaste 2496, cómo ves el temita para mañana? ...tiene pinta que vamos a dar el último estirón ... de la pata


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jun 2009)

Kujire ^^ te responde el de las ondas esas de elliot:

Daneric's Elliott Waves 

Me ha costado encontrar saber a quien se referían.

Ya me acuerdo... intenté registrarme, pero no me llegan los correos de confirmación... por eso no puedo preguntar ni dar las gracias.

Te resumo lo que yo con mi inglés de la EGB he entendido. Mañana nos vamos a los 950.

Un saludo


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Jun 2009)

tonuel, ya falta menos, cuando cayo el año pasado?


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Tonuel, si dices en serio que le vas a seguir metiendo cuando vaya subiendo, creo que deberías cambiar tu estrategia, porque a este ritmo, no llegas a septiemre.




Tengo las espaldas cubiertas, gracias por preocuparse por mis ahorros... 

Pero hay que ir empapelando gacelas al ritmo que lo hace el botas... es mi sistema... 




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel, ya falta menos, cuando cayo el año pasado?



No se... :


¿un 74% por ejemplo...? 





Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Jun 2009)

cuanto no, cuando, que dia de junio?


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

Un buen cierre... mañana abriremos planos.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> cuanto no, cuando, que dia de junio?



¿el 16...? :

¿Alguna teoria de lineas que yo no sepa...? 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

No me gustan las OTC, pero esta puede romper mañana... volumen sospechoso:

ARDM - Aradigm Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No me gustan las OTC, pero esta puede romper mañana... volumen sospechoso:
> 
> ARDM - Aradigm Corporation - Google Finance



Si es para meterse largo no cuente conmigo... :o


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Mulder ... al final "con mano de dios incluida" hemos cerrado bastante cerca de donde comentaste 2496, cómo ves el temita para mañana? ...tiene pinta que vamos a dar el último estirón ... de la pata



Pues tengo un lio tremendo al respecto.

Antes de nada decir que hoy a los de Yahoo Finance les ha dado por cambiar el nombre de todos los tickers españoles, añadiendo una B delante, lo cual me ha jodido un montón porque yo le 'chupo' datos al Yahoo para el real-time (realmente pseudo real-time, pero me sirve para saber que ocurre en intradia).

Por eso ahora estoy bajandome los datos de otra parte y añadiéndolos a mi programa, el caso es que no he podido ver mucho sobre los índices, el 2496 era el objetivo para después de las 16:00 (de aquí, claro) en cuanto ha llegado ahí ha rebotado como esperaba pero luego se ha seguido bajando y si ha terminado otra vez en el 2496 debe ser por pura casualidad 

Yo esperaba para esta tarde un subida fuerte porque mañana a las 9 tengo previsto que empecemos a caernos fuerte, pero como eso no ha sucedido no estoy seguro de la caida de mañana, aunque pienso que se producirá de todos modos (por fin buenas nuevas para Tonuel  ) el caso es que antes de esa caida deberíamos hacer un máximo y eso implica un gap al alza y la hora de las 8 a las 9 muy alcista.

La caida tiene un recorrido de 72 puntos y el plazo máximo para que se produzca es de 60 horas, es decir, 4.28 dias de trading (son 14 horas cada uno).

La caida podría empezar fuerte y luego ir más lenta, y luego más fuerte, según cada hora, no ira directo al grano pero llegará antes del periodo temporal previsto.

En fin, si descubro algo nuevo ya lo contaré por aquí.


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Jun 2009)

le sugiero que mire graficamente ENERO-JUNIO de 2008 y a continuacion superponga el de ENERO-JUNIO de este 2009


solo el "dibujo", pruebe pruebe


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jun 2009)

Pfff yo acabo de leer a uno que ha invertido un pastón en HEB, gran parte en máximos y que está pensando en suicidarse... para cagarse.

Gente... cuidaos y deberían prohibir el apalancamiento. Se que porque una pequeña parte lo haga mal no quiere decir... pero ufff


----------



## donpepito (10 Jun 2009)

Hombre... HEB es un claro ejm del esquema PONZI... personalmente le saque unas buenas plusvalías... +10.000USD creo recordar... y si hubiese mantenido hasta los 4.xx imagina.... compré en 0.91USD aprox y las solté en 1.8x aprox.

Luego bajaron hasta 1.11USD y su posterior HYPE ... YO NUNCA INVIERTO + 40.000€ en stocks con menos de 200M market cap.

Solo me la juego con grandes, DRYS, llevo 20.000acs , CBST, 8000acs , MESA 140.000acs y ANPI 15.500acs.


*Por cierto.. vaya XENOFOBIA, que se gastan en el foro de HEb, hablan del DR.CARTER er timaor!

I am 100% convinced he is a nigerian in a whiteman b-o-d-y *


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> le sugiero que mire graficamente ENERO-JUNIO de 2008 y a continuacion superponga el de ENERO-JUNIO de este 2009
> 
> 
> solo el "dibujo", pruebe pruebe




Ahora lo veo... 


Una teoria aplastante... a la altura del mismísimo Mulder... 



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues tengo un lio tremendo al respecto.
> 
> Antes de nada decir que hoy a los de Yahoo Finance les ha dado por cambiar el nombre de todos los tickers españoles, añadiendo una B delante, lo cual me ha jodido un montón porque yo le 'chupo' datos al Yahoo para el real-time (realmente pseudo real-time, pero me sirve para saber que ocurre en intradia).
> 
> ...




Te importaría explicar como haces lo del proreal y el yahoo finance¿?
Que suena muy interesante...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (11 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pfff yo acabo de leer a uno que ha invertido un pastón en HEB, gran parte en máximos y que está pensando en suicidarse... para cagarse.
> 
> Gente... cuidaos y deberían prohibir el apalancamiento. Se que porque una pequeña parte lo haga mal no quiere decir... pero ufff



no es importante lo que inviertas


pero hay que saber asumir perdidas si vienes aqui


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2009)

A los buenos dias!



mixtables dijo:


> Te importaría explicar como haces lo del proreal y el yahoo finance¿?
> Que suena muy interesante...



No, no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con proreal, hablo de real-time, es decir gráficos en tiempo real, usando un programa de fabricación propia que saca los datos del Yahoo Finance, pero al cambiar los nombres de los tickers me han fastidiado el tiempo real.

Aunque ya lo tengo solucionado por el momento, lo malo es que tengo un 'gap' con los datos de ayer que no pude bajarme


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

He conseguido dejar al SAN a 7,90 en preapertura... con un poco de ayuda podemos conseguirlo muchachos... :



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (11 Jun 2009)

ayer cerré cortos en rep, 16,73 - 16,48
y abrí largos en 16,49. se ven los 16,76 en preapertura. el crudo ha subido esta noche. apuesto a que volvemos a tocar 16,86

buenos días y buena suerte!


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

Hoy me voy a llevar el ibex al guano... quien no lo quiera ver que no mire... :



Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (11 Jun 2009)

a los buenos días


me piro a dormir


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2009)

Fuera de los largos ING, CRI y FER con ganancias moderadas-buenas.

Ordenes de salida ya preparadas en IBLA y TIT perdiendo comisiones.

Por si no se ha entendido bien, el juego se llama: ¡fuera todos los largos!


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (11 Jun 2009)

llego el momento de los cortos


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoy me voy a llevar el ibex al guano... quien no lo quiera ver que no mire... :



Por una vez, y sin que sirva de precedente, estamos de acuerdo. Pero no se me malacostumbre


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Jun 2009)

Pues no es que me guste llevar la contraria, pero yo entre hoy y mañana creo que subiremos... es más creo que pasaremos los 950 en el S&P.... Ayer tocamos la línea de tendencia en el Stoxx y rebotamos, posiblemente ayer comenzamos la última onda alicista, que yo creo que llegará hasta el vencimiento del viernes que viene...

Saludos...

Pd: Se me olvidaba... buenos días...
Pd2: Y no quiere eso decir, que hoy haya momentos que caigamos, eh? pero de guano, nada...


----------



## donpepito (11 Jun 2009)

Buenos días....

Y a todo esto.. a que hora estimada es el comienzo... y el detonante?


----------



## crack (11 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> a los buenos días
> 
> 
> me piro a dormir



yo también, no quiero ver cómo se lleva Tonuel el IBEX al averno, que tiene unas formas un tanto extrañas de hacerlo... desde los 9000, los 9400, los 9500 y los 9700... 

En serio, suerte, ya cuando comience la bajada te acompañaré, espero que no quede mucho...

Salu2


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues no es que me guste llevar la contraria, pero yo entre hoy y mañana creo que subiremos... es más creo que pasaremos los 950 en el S&P....
> 
> Saludos...




Con Mulder en mis filas ya me están entrando frios sudores... :



*Juan Luís yo te invoco...*



Saludos :


----------



## chameleon (11 Jun 2009)

orden de compra solaria 2,26
no la quieren dejar bajar de 2,25, vahparriba!!


----------



## donpepito (11 Jun 2009)

Chameleon.... has puesto la orden... no la veo?


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Jun 2009)

Buenos días ^__^

Yo no quiero aguaros la fiesta, pero  lo voy a intentar, con razones.

Ayer pasamos del descalabro en el sp y stoxx, a una simple correción y además lo hizo con fuerza. Razón para todos los que tengan cortos... se piensen en cerrarlos en la apertura viendo que vienen los futuros verdes. Eso es mayor presión para subir, el que cierra un corto no ajusta tanto como el que compra.

Hoy, según lo que he leído hay muchas posibilidades de que se superen los 950.

Yo por si acaso, voy a vender parte de mis largos 1/3 por que no me fio jajaja

Un saludo a todos y buenas plusvalías


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Chameleon.... has puesto la orden... no la veo?



No la ponen para que no se acojone el personal... :


Saludos :


----------



## chameleon (11 Jun 2009)

he subido a 2,27, hay un tapón tremendo e 2,29
si hacen el barrido abajo no sé si pasará del 2,27

rep va bien, camino de los 16,7 donde querían dejarlo ayer


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hoy, *según lo que he leído *hay muchas posibilidades de que se superen los 950.




Hay que animar al gacelerio hamijo... :



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Jun 2009)

Largo en Cri a 3.115...  Mulder creo que me he quedado las tuyas...

Saludos...

Por cierto, vendí esta mañana el largo de ayer en el stoxx 2505,5...


----------



## chameleon (11 Jun 2009)

largo en solaria 2,27
soy solariego 
a ver como se portan, el cuidador suele calentarla a partir de las 10


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> he subido a 2,27, hay un tapón tremendo e 2,29
> si hacen el barrido abajo no sé si pasará del 2,27



Ahí las tiene...


Saludos :o


----------



## donpepito (11 Jun 2009)

Mucha suerte... pero te la van a bajar a 2,23EUR.... la mano fuerte.


----------



## donpepito (11 Jun 2009)

En SOLARIA, puedo aplicar mi frase favorita:

I bought this cash cow way back in the low 2,27EUR .... it takes a while to milk a cow


----------



## chameleon (11 Jun 2009)

venga que ya nos animamos, hay que tocar por lo menos niveles de ayer


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2009)

Fuera de IBLA al mismo precio de entrada, pierdo la comisión.

Quiero deshacerme de unas telecom italia que tengo PERO R4 DICE QUE NOPUEDE CONECTAR CON EL MERCADO DE MILAN!!!!

Las he intentado vender incluso a mercado y no hay forma, que poca seriedad, leñes!


----------



## donpepito (11 Jun 2009)

Mulder... que te parece FCC... lleva unas cuantas semanas consolidando... puede tener otro tramo alcista en breve.


----------



## donpepito (11 Jun 2009)

LLama a la mesa y vendelas!


----------



## donpepito (11 Jun 2009)

Hoy es festivo en MADRID... habrá sorpresas????


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mulder... que te parece FCC... lleva unas cuantas semanas consolidando... puede tener otro tramo alcista en breve.



La veo para cortos en semanal y mensual, en diario no tengo los datos de ayer y no puedo decirtelo, pero si marca cortos a medio plazo no me gustaría estar dentro largo.

Eso no quiere decir que no tenga algún tramo al alza.

Aunque opino que este no es el momento para ponerse largos, hoy me he quitado casi todo lo que llevaba encima


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> venga que ya nos animamos, *hay que tocar por lo menos niveles de ayer *





donpepito dijo:


> Mulder... que te parece FCC... lleva unas cuantas semanas consolidando... puede tener *otro tramo alcista en breve*.











Saludos :o


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Aunque opino que este no es el momento para ponerse largos, hoy me he quitado casi todo lo que llevaba encima




Entre hoy y mañana caen los 10.000... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (11 Jun 2009)

ya tienen a rep en 16,70, tal y como querían ayer
quieren que pase resistencias en 16,86


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 Jun 2009)

a los buenos dias!tenemos como un triple techo en los 9700?yo creo que de subidas nada de nada ,esta cuesta esta muy empinada y llevamos el motor gripao desde hace unos dias...no le veo con mucho animo de bajadas tampoco....todo hay que decirlo


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Entre hoy y mañana caen los 10.000...



Tu wishful thinking adopta formas algo extrañas a veces


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tu wishful thinking adopta formas algo extrañas a veces



Ya sabe que para mi es un honor tenerlo de mi parte... pero me gusta mencionarle para arengar a las tropas... 




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (11 Jun 2009)

nos dará trichi un disgusto hoy? :

poco volumen se ve hoy, a ver si entra ya

me parece que sol melia es carne de cortos al final de esta jornada


----------



## ako (11 Jun 2009)

que tal? Tonuel viendo algunos de tus post me entra la curiosidad viendo tu firma:

"Me puse corto en los 9000, en los 9400, en los 9500 y en los 9700... con dos cojones..." 

que producto utilizas para estar corto a largo ETF´s?

saludos,


----------



## Bayne (11 Jun 2009)

Buenos días a todos
SAN sigue jugando con el 7.99 - 8.00


----------



## pepon26 (11 Jun 2009)

Preparaos para una arrasada de 80 puntos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 Jun 2009)

ya estamos cerca de esos 9700...a ver que pasa


----------



## pepon26 (11 Jun 2009)

Creo que Terminator va a comprarlo todo hasta 9750


----------



## Bayne (11 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Preparaos para una arrasada de 80 puntos



Arrasada de cortos, imagino...:


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Preparaos para una arrasada de 80 puntos



Eso se parece mucho a los 76 puntos que pronostiqué ayer


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

ako dijo:


> que tal? Tonuel viendo algunos de tus post me entra la curiosidad viendo tu firma:
> 
> "Me puse corto en los 9000, en los 9400, en los 9500 y en los 9700... con dos cojones..."
> 
> ...



Utilizo los CFDs de Renta 4... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Creo que Terminator va a comprarlo todo hasta 9750









*Tu si que te vas a mear...* :



Saludos :


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Buenos días a todos
> SAN sigue jugando con el 7.99 - 8.00



A ver... a ver...

2 millones de papeles en hora y media... no está mal la mañana para el botas... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 Jun 2009)

en SAN y sus satelites estan soltando papel a toda maquina


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 Jun 2009)

9700 superados...los cortos estamos jodidos...mecachis en la mar!


----------



## Bayne (11 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A ver... a ver...
> 
> 2 millones de papeles en hora y media... no está mal la mañana para el botas...
> 
> ...



8.06, después de todo lo que vimos ayer...


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

El botas parece creerse el único con derecho a empapelar a la gente... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

El SAN ha soltado 2,6 minolles y a Credit Suisse la han empapelado con otros 2 minolles... :

Vamos Botas... puedes con ellos... que no se diga que en Ejpein hay chupreim... 



Saludos


----------



## Bayne (11 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El SAN ha soltado 2,6 minolles y a Credit Suisse la han empapelado con otros 2 minolles... :
> 
> Vamos Botas... puedes con ellos... que no se diga que en Ejpein hay chupreim...
> Saludos



Tonuel ¿Me puedes pasar la página de VC si es posible? Gracias


----------



## Speculo (11 Jun 2009)

Buenos días. Hoy estoy de fiesta.

Tengo pensado un largo para Antena 3. Pero me voy a esperar un ratito a ver si vemos volumen por algún sitio.

Por otra parte, movimientos raritos con los futuros. Creo que los americanos quieren abrir planos y llevar la batuta. Lo de ayer no les gustó nada de nada.


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Tonuel ¿Me puedes pasar la página de VC si es posible? Gracias



Yo tengo acceso de prestado... lo siento... :o




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

El partido continua... 8,07€


Botas: - 3 minolles

Suizos: + 2,2 minolles



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (11 Jun 2009)

parece que toca correccioncilla, quizás unas decenas de punntos
yo sigo largo, queda mucho partido hasta 9850 

esas solarias no acaban de despegar, en cualquier caso hoy cierro todos los largos


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> yo sigo largo, queda mucho partido hasta 9850



SAN: -4,5
SUIZOS: +3,3


Hora: 11:45



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Jun 2009)

El nivel clave (como ayer) vuelve a ser el 2515/20, donde pasa la línea que une las ondas 2 y 4... cuando rompa ese nivel con claridad estará más claro por donde nos llevaran hoy...

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (11 Jun 2009)

parece que lo quieren aguantar en 9700 hasta que los americanos abran
tres horas y media aburridas esperando... :/


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Jun 2009)

No me imagino su cuenta tonuel... 

Si yo voy corto en 7,96€ de media y me marca -240€ (2000acc), estando corto desde el 9000 debe ser la leche... 

Saludos...

PD: Mulder hay hora para esas bajadas...?


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No me imagino su cuenta tonuel...
> 
> Si yo voy corto en 7,96€ de media y me marca -240€ (2000acc), estando corto desde el 9000 debe ser la leche...
> 
> ...




Ya... pero recuerde que son minusvalias *virtuales*... y no creo que sigamos subiendo hasta los 17000... :o


Minuto y marcador:


SAN: -4,8
SUI: +3,4



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ya tienen a rep en 16,70, tal y como querían ayer
> quieren que pase resistencias en 16,86



¿Ves posibles los 17,5? 

(Es una forma de preguntarte si ves posible tocar los 10xxx en el ibex). 

Por cierto, Chame, menos mal que has vuelto por el hilo, eres uno de los más repsoleros de todos.

¿Nadie le pregunta a pepón cómo sabía lo de los 80 puntos?, ¿terminator eres tú, pepon?


----------



## chameleon (11 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Ves posibles los 17,5?
> 
> (Es una forma de preguntarte si ves posible tocar los 10xxx en el ibex).



claro que no
pero yo soy de los de la firma de tonuel, pensaba en guano en los 9000, 9200, 9500... 

seguimos aguantando 9700, y solaria haciendo el tonto, se va a poner en 2,,25 como dijo DP HF


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

Parece que los suizos ya tienen papeles de sobra para decorar el comedor... 


SAN: -6,2
SUI: +3,4



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (11 Jun 2009)

VERTICE360º continua su escalada hasta los 1,20€ ... dentro de poco nos regalan 1 acc gratís.


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

Hoy me lo llevo al guano si o si... :


SAN 8 euros


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Aquí estoy de nuevo, el Stoxx va a caerse ahora (me parece) con objetivo provisional en 2484, la entrada buena sería entre 2411-2415.

Objetivo más cercano en 2506, para los miedosos.


----------



## Speculo (11 Jun 2009)

*Una de análisis técnico*

Miren ustedes qué figura más maja está terminando nuestro querido SAN.





Su nombre es "triángulo diagonal". Os dejo que lo busquéis en google


----------



## Speculo (11 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Aquí estoy de nuevo, el Stoxx va a caerse ahora (me parece) con objetivo provisional en 2484, la entrada buena sería entre 2411-2415.
> 
> Objetivo más cercano en 2506, para los miedosos.



Será 2511-2515.

Acabo de vender un contrato ahora mismo en 2513. Si te metes conmigo vendo otro


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Miren ustedes qué figura más maja está terminando nuestro querido SAN.



Me está insinuando que le de el golpe de gracia al botas... 


¿Y qué hay de los 9800...?



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Será 2511-2515.
> 
> Acabo de vender un contrato ahora mismo en 2513. Si te metes conmigo vendo otro



Eso mismo 

Hoy quiero estar fuera del mercado por un dia, demasiado stress acumulado, mañana volveré a la carga, ahora estoy 100% en liquidez.

edito: además no hay tendencia estos días, te metes y aguantas pero le sacas muy poco al mercado porque un dia subimos y otro bajamos el mismo trecho una y otra vez.


----------



## donpepito (11 Jun 2009)

Chameleon... la mano fuerte en SLR... ha movido el arbol.


----------



## chameleon (11 Jun 2009)

ya veo ya 
hay tan poco volumen que ahoramismom pueden hacer lo que quieran


----------



## Speculo (11 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me está insinuando que le de el golpe de gracia al botas...
> 
> 
> ¿Y qué hay de los 9800...?



Yo solo digo que la información sobre las probabilidades de acierto de esa figura son extremadamente altas. 
Puede que no esté todo lo diagonal que debiera, pero que nos confirme LCASC si en el interior del triángulo se han terminado ya de formar las cinco ondas, que me da a mí que sí.


----------



## chameleon (11 Jun 2009)

que gráfica más fea







edit: me salgo, rep 16,49-16,76 SLR 2,27-2,27 (una operación genial)
no hay volumen, luego habrá que ver si hay posiciones atractivas para mañana


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

SAN: -6,4 minolles

SUI: +3,9 minolles


Pacoooo.... otra de calamares..... 

7,99

Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes ^^

Toda la mañana afuera y llego y sigue igual agh! y por poco me encuentro con el mismo volumen en IBE.... solo 6 millones eso no es nada, un día malo son 40 millones y los buenos buenos... 70.

No me gusta... ahora después de almorzar miro como vienen los yankis... aunque casi está al mismo precio que compré, no me interesa vender así.

Un saludo

14:30 PETICIONES SUBSIDIO DESEMPLEO EEUU 
En la última semana 601.000 vs 625.000 esperado.


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

Da igual... nos vamos al averno... 


SAN: -7,1 minolles de papelas

SUI: +4,1 minolles de los de tonuel y el botas



SAN a 7,97€


Cuiden de lo mio mientras estoy fuera... 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Jun 2009)

La verdad es que mi objetivo (lo dije hace como 2 meses...) para el SAN era 8,27€, coincidiendo con el 38,2% de toda la caida desde máximos, pero gráficamente la verdad es que ha cumplido (o está cumpliendo) con la 5ª de la 5ª, es decir, ha hecho una 1-2-3-4-5, respetanto las 5 ondas en la 1-3-5 y las 3 en la 2-4.

Vamos, que si acabara con el máximo en 8,08€ también lo cumpliría... después de comer os subo el gráfico....

Saludos...

PD: Acaba de pegar un bajón a 7,97€... :
Edito: 7,92€.... qué has hecho Tonuel!!!!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 Jun 2009)

ole mis SAN! 10 ctms pa abajo mas y la tortilla se dara la vuelta


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Edito: 7,92€.... qué has hecho Tonuel!!!!




Upsss... 


lo siento... 



Saludos :


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Jun 2009)

Estas ACCIONA son un coñazo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Jun 2009)

Vente a SAN pecata minuta, esto es un chicharrazo!!!!! 

Por cierto Mulder, por ahora muy bien... bajamos... mi objetivo en el Stoxx es 2484-87... si pasamos esa línea de tendencia, llamen a pepón que perderá millones... 

Saludos...

Edito: Mi objetivo para el SAN sin perder tendencia alcista es 7,7x


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vente a SAN pecata minuta, esto es un chicharrazo!!!!!



Quien me mandaría a mi alejarme de don Emilio... me está castigando.


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vente a SAN pecata minuta, esto es un chicharrazo!!!!!
> 
> Por cierto Mulder, por ahora muy bien... bajamos... mi objetivo en el Stoxx es 2484-87... si pasamos esa línea de tendencia, llamen a pepón que perderá millones...
> 
> ...



Mi objetivo para miedosos ya está conseguido, ahora falta el de los valientes que está en 2484, igual que el tuyo.

edito: veo muchas probabilidades de conseguir el siguiente objetivo en la siguiente hora.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes ^^

Mirad este dibujito:

tick.png (image)

No lo pongo en imagen porque es grande.

Fijaos sobre todo en el volumen y en la reacción que produce sobre el SP. El último tramo al alza... objetivo casi los 990. Si toca entre hoy o mañana sobre los 985 vendo hasta mi madre... jaja

Este tío acierta mucho... no digo que variéis vuestra estratégia, solo que lo tengáis en cuenta.

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ espera hasta el 1013... lo digo para endosar a tu madre y eso... 

Bueno, lo prometido es deuda...







Razones porque me gusta el 8,27€ en el SAN, pues porque como he dicho antes, coincide con el 38,2% de toda la caida desde 2007, además, "cuadra" con el 61,8% de la onda1 y con el 38,2% de la onda4. Vamos, quedaría una gráfica "de libro". Más razones, es que nos podrían en el 10300 del Ibex aprox, y en el 1013 del S&P... demasiado bonito para ser verdad... 

Saludos...

Edito: Tonuel, ya sabes hasta cerca del 8,2x no metas más misiles, que nos quedamos sin!!!!!


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^^
> 
> Mirad este dibujito:
> 
> ...



No hace falta que toquemos nada, el guano ya está garantizadísimo.

Se lo digo yo.

Creo que a ultima hora de hoy empezaré a ponerme corto en algún valor europeo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (11 Jun 2009)

yankis venir en nuestra ayuda y mandarlo todo al guano,copon ya!
pues va a ser que no


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Jun 2009)

Mulder, ¿te refieres para hoy y mañana? ¿Sin un último tirón al alza?.

Todo es posible. Solo eso, no me atrevo a decir más.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> yankis venir en nuestra ayuda y mandarlo todo al guano,copon ya!



ssshhhh, calla, calla, y deja que aguante esto un poco mas, hasta fin de mes.
que tengo que ganar la porra de benditaliquidez.
y vender las ANA.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No hace falta que toquemos nada, el guano ya está garantizadísimo.
> 
> Se lo digo yo.
> 
> Creo que a ultima hora de hoy empezaré a ponerme corto en algún valor europeo.



Pasándose por el forro los vencimientos de la semana que viene... jaja estaría bueno, eso no se lo espera nadie... 

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pasándose por el forro los vencimientos de la semana que viene... jaja estaría bueno, eso no se lo espera nadie...
> 
> Saludos...



No al reves... todo coincide, según Carpatos, les interesa bajar al mercado para el vencimiento, pero podían empezar el lunes perfectamente o el martes, hasta el viernes tendrían tiempo de sobra.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (11 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No hace falta que toquemos nada, el guano ya está garantizadísimo.
> 
> Se lo digo yo.
> 
> Creo que a ultima hora de hoy empezaré a ponerme corto en algún valor europeo.



vale o sea que mañana le meten caña para abajo no?


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pasándose por el forro los vencimientos de la semana que viene... jaja estaría bueno, eso no se lo espera nadie...
> 
> Saludos...



Mira lo que ocurrió el mes pasado, solo hay que mirar el gráfico para saber lo que va a pasar.


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> vale o sea que mañana le meten caña para abajo no?



No, no hablo de mañana, el guano ya ha empezado y está aquí entre nosotros ahora cubriéndolo todo de rojo con su presencia, es como Dios


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No, no hablo de mañana, el guano ya ha empezado y está aquí entre nosotros ahora cubriéndolo todo de rojo con su presencia, es como Dios



Pfff , Mulder me da que tu timming está un pelo desfasado por 1 día o dos... 
Ahora eso si...¡ Cómo me acojonas!.

Voy a ser fuerte y respetar mi creencia, aunque no te miento si te digo que ya tengo puesta la venta en la ventana de R4 y con la orden a mercado, solo falta aceptar.

Y a aquí tenemos el combustible.... cierre de cortos ^__^


----------



## Bayne (11 Jun 2009)

Corto en SAN a 8.02


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Jun 2009)

Corto en REP 16.78€

Saludos...


----------



## sapito (11 Jun 2009)

Un comentario que escuché ayer en intereconomia:
- por primera vez en 11 años el ratio de warrants bajistas supera al de alcistas en el ibex...55%vs45%

No sé si os dirá algo, o la fuente os parecerá poco fiable...

Edito: también dijo que era sobre todo a corto plazo, no más de una semana.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Un comentario que escuché ayer en intereconomia:
> - por primera vez en 11 años el ratio de warrants bajistas supera al de alcistas en el ibex...55%vs45%
> 
> No sé si os dirá algo, o la fuente os parecerá poco fiable...
> ...



me parece que se referia a lo que llevamos de 2009 no a este momento concreto .


----------



## sapito (11 Jun 2009)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me parece que se referia a lo que llevamos de 2009 no a este momento concreto .



puede ser, estaba un poco grogui...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Wataru_ espera hasta el 1013... lo digo para endosar a tu madre y eso...
> 
> Bueno, lo prometido es deuda...
> 
> ...



Yo apuesto por ello, parece que Wataru (por el gráfico que ha puesto) también.

Pero hay un problema, sin una bajada del dólar lo veo difícil, ahora mismo clavado en 1.40, parece como si el S&P llevara unos días "esperando" a que el dólar "sople" favorable para dar el último estirón.

Mulder, no te pongas corto en nada sin vigilar el €/$, que te puedes acordar del rush final de la onda 5.

El sistema que puse el otro día sigue dando señales:







Creo que hay que vigilar el volumen porque tendrán que distribuir tarde o temprano, probablemente aprovecharán cuando se rompa (si se rompe, que espero que sí) el 950 del S&P.

Aunque no sé, el otro día Cárpatos decía que los sistemas que utilizan los grandes bancos son capaces de entrar y salir "sin que se note", no sé si serán capaces de manipular el volumen para que no se note, supongo que si sueltan papel todos a la vez se tiene que notar por narices.


----------



## kaxkamel (11 Jun 2009)

NO SUBEN las acciones del manchester o qué?


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Edito: Tonuel, ya sabes hasta cerca del 8,2x no metas más misiles, que nos quedamos sin!!!!!




Tengo misiles de sobra... pero por ser usted me guardaré el petardo de aquí abajo para cuando usted diga... 



Ahora mismo lo tengo saliendo de mi banco habitual caminito de Renta 4... :










Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Jun 2009)

BenditaLiquidez... si, inclusive si el momento es explosivo se podría llegar a los 1050-1100 del Sp. No lo descarto. (Juas yo... si no tengo ni idea.. es el resumen del batiburrillo de ideas que leo).

LCASC, juas.. tranquilo... si llegáramos a 985 vendo la mitad de la posición, si baja de 970 vendo el resto, igual, si llegáramos a 1050.

Corto no se cuando me pondría, prefiero perderme el principio. Como bien dijo Don pepito a mi me dan más miedo los cortos que los largos.

Un saludo


----------



## Speculo (11 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No, no hablo de mañana, el guano ya ha empezado y está aquí entre nosotros ahora cubriéndolo todo de rojo con su presencia, es como Dios



Sí, sí, igual que Dios, que ni se le ve ni se le intuye, pero algunos creen que está ahí siempre. Una cuestión de fe.


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Sí, sí, igual que Dios, que ni se le ve ni se le intuye, pero algunos creen que está ahí siempre. Una cuestión de fe.



No hay nada más poderoso que la fe en el guano hamijo... :



Saludos :


----------



## chameleon (11 Jun 2009)

corto rep 16,8
a ver si se desmorona el esepe


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> BenditaLiquidez... si, inclusive si el momento es explosivo se podría llegar a los 1050-1100 del Sp. No lo descarto. (Juas yo... si no tengo ni idea.. es el resumen del batiburrillo de ideas que leo).
> 
> LCASC, juas.. tranquilo... si llegáramos a 985 vendo la mitad de la posición, si baja de 970 vendo el resto, igual, si llegáramos a 1050.
> 
> ...



Yo no es que no quiera perderme el principio de los cortos, lo que quiero perderme es el final de las subidas estando largo y que no me pillen con el paso cambiado.

Ultimamente se están empleando a fondo para manipular el mercado en las horas de mas volumen y que parezca que no baje, mano de dios aparte. Sin embargo yo estoy viendo señales claras, pero muy bien disimuladas. Ha de llegar un momento en que se cansen de hacer el paripé.

Hasta esta mañana yo llevaba cinco largos y he cambiado de opinión repentinamente, ahora espero a que confirmen los cortos y de paso quitarme un poco de stress de encima, llevaba mucho sin estar 100% en liquidez.


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

El BBVA se une a la fiesta en el SAN:


SAN: -8,6 minolles
BBVA: -4,1 minolles

Que van a empapelar a un tal Credit Suisse... 

BCY: +4,7 minolles




Saludos


----------



## carvil (11 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes 

Soporte en el futuro del SP 928-929


Salu2

Edito:927-929 Resistencia 950-953


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Jun 2009)

Fijaos en el 950 del Sp, el salto que va a dar. ¿Cuánta gente se pondrá corto en esa posi? ... Los van a destrozar para que cierren. Es mi opinión.


----------



## chameleon (11 Jun 2009)

que mierda no tengo cortos en sol melia


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> que mierda no tengo cortos en sol melia



No hay ningún broker español que tenga CFDs cortos disponibles para cualquier valor fuera del Ibex, incluso para algunos de los que están dentro tampoco hay nunca.

Siempre que no hablemos de mercados paralelos, claro.


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2009)

Entro corto en Louis Vuitton Moet Henessy a 59.51, soy así de sibarita 

Mi primer corto europeo ahora veremos que tal.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Entro corto en Louis Vuitton Moet Henessy a 59.51, soy así de sibarita
> 
> Mi primer corto europeo ahora veremos que tal.



Mira qué réplica de un bolso Louis Vuitton tan bonita:






(La tía tampoco está mal).


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mira qué réplica de un bolso Louis Vuitton tan bonita:



Me puse largo de manteros! :

No está nada mal la leoncia no.


----------



## chameleon (11 Jun 2009)

no lo puedo entender
rep lleva toda la semana contracorriente, primero aguantando los 16,70, ahora a por los 16,80. se están gastando muchísimo dinero en papeles


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Jun 2009)

Hay alguien que pueda informar sobre el volumen en USA, en comparación hora a hora, o en 2h, o en 4h¿?


----------



## kemao2 (11 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No hay ningún broker español que tenga CFDs cortos disponibles para cualquier valor fuera del Ibex, incluso para algunos de los que están dentro tampoco hay nunca.
> 
> Siempre que no hablemos de mercados paralelos, claro.



Mirar en Difbroker, yo estuve mirando cfds ante entrar en el mundo de las opciones y ellos me dijeron que si tenían sobre todo el continuo y empresas extranjeras. 


SIno igmarketis que es el mas completo de todos. 



Dif Broker - Inicio


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Hay alguien que pueda informar sobre el volumen en USA, en comparación hora a hora, o en 2h, o en 4h¿?



En 60 minutos el volumen en el S&P es absolutamente penoso, el menor de toda la semana.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> no lo puedo entender
> rep lleva toda la semana contracorriente, primero aguantando los 16,70, ahora a por los 16,80. se están gastando muchísimo dinero en papeles



Está subiendo mucho el petróleo, tenlo en cuenta, no sé si el resto de petroleras europeas está haciendo lo mismo, míralo a ver.

La semana pasada era al revés, supongo que purgaba las subidas previas.

Porque para la OPA es pronto, ¿no?

Lo jodido de la OPA es que, cuando sube el petróleo y las posibles opantes tienen dinerito fresco, pues Repsol también sube y les sale más cara la operación.


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2009)

kemao2 dijo:


> Mirar en Difbroker, yo estuve mirando cfds ante entrar en el mundo de las opciones y ellos me dijeron que si tenían sobre todo el continuo y empresas extranjeras.
> 
> SIno igmarketis que es el mas completo de todos.
> 
> Dif Broker - Inicio



Yo diría que eso es un mercado paralelo de CFDs, por lo tanto la cotización es la que ellos quieren, aunque se acerque mucho a la real.


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

kemao2 dijo:


> Mirar en Difbroker, yo estuve mirando cfds ante entrar en el mundo de las opciones y ellos me dijeron que si tenían sobre todo el continuo y empresas extranjeras.
> 
> 
> SIno igmarketis que es el mas completo de todos.




IGMarkets es una mierda pinchá en un palo... con perdón... :o



Saludos


----------



## carvil (11 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Hay alguien que pueda informar sobre el volumen en USA, en comparación hora a hora, o en 2h, o en 4h¿?




No hay volúmen... (Todavía)


*Ken Lewis CEO de BAC testificando por el FEDGATE
*


Salu2


----------



## Kujire (11 Jun 2009)

*Breaking News ... Ken & Ben*

Buen Dia ...aunque mal tiempo

Bernanke puede estar en peligro



> Ken Lewis Presi del BoA y ex-Ceo de BoA testifica en el congreso para aclarar si hubo presiones por parte de la FED y de Hank Paulson en la adquisión de Merryl.
> Lo están friendo en la barbecue y Bernanke no está saliendo muy bien parado, ... Bernanke termina mandato este año:, Ken Lewis está muuuuuy nervioso, balbucea, duda respira profundamente, calcula cada respuesta AKI HAY TOMATE este tema que estaba aparcado lo han vuelto a sacar .... acusan a Bernanke de "matón" "acoso" y cosas parecidas para obligar a Ken a comprar ML. Parece un caso de violencia "del mismo género:"


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

Oh señor... concédeme un gap del -10% mañana... :


Por cierto:

SAN: -11,2
BBVA:-4,4

vs

SUI: +4,8



Saludos


----------



## kemao2 (11 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> IGMarkets es una mierda pinchá en un palo... con perdón... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos






YO me bajé la demo y no entendía nada, era todo muy complejo y los mandé a la M solo con ver su demo, me parecia mucho mas sencillo el programa que usan en difbroker, que es el mismo que en Agenbolsa y Saxobank.


----------



## carvil (11 Jun 2009)

Cerrado largo en BBVA 853-8.78

Abierto corto en BBVA 8.78


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buen Dia ...aunque mal tiempo
> 
> Bernanke puede estar en peligro



A Bernanke, como se consoliden los brotes verdes, lo van a sacar a hombros.

Voy a escribir dos libros, el primero se va a titular "Bernanke: el hombre que salvó America", el segundo se va a titular "Bernanke: el hombre que hundió América".

Es un negocio seguro, en un par de años este tío tiene que ser héroe o villano, no hay término medio.


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> A Bernanke, como se consoliden los brotes verdes, lo van a sacar a hombros.
> 
> Voy a escribir dos libros, el primero se va a titular "Bernanke: el hombre que salvó America", el segundo se va a titular "Bernanke: el hombre que hundió América".
> 
> Es un negocio seguro, en un par de años este tío tiene que ser héroe o villano, no hay término medio.



Yo incluso los vendería los dos, independientemente de como acabe.


----------



## Kujire (11 Jun 2009)

Le preguntan directamente a Ken ex-Ceo BoA



> Bernanke le amenazó con secuestrar a su perro? ....usted ha dicho que desconocía, no sabía que había 12B$ en pérdidas .... o le amenazó con revelar sus notas de la EGB?
> 
> Señor@s congresistas, si una persona como Ben que puede despedir a esta persona como Ken y a todos sus colegas del consejo por los poderes guanísticos de la FED no ejerciera su poder amenazante para obligar a la compra del guano de Merryl ... debemos deficir un nuevo significado para la palabra amenaza .... sin embargo el guano siempre estará ahí, en BoA.



Han revelado amenazas en los mails entre el tesoro y la FED como "Ben(bernanke), creo que este caso es ridículo, pero KL (ken lewis) sabe que si hace tonterías el consejo se va a la p*** calle, y además KL está a punto de jubilarse ...." yo creo que Ken se está haciendo c:quita...por la cara que pone una chica que está detrás de él...


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Le preguntan directamente a Ken ex-Ceo BoA
> 
> Han revelado amenazas en los mails entre el tesoro y la FED como "Ben(bernanke), creo que este caso es ridículo, pero KL (ken lewis) sabe que si hace tonterías el consejo se va a la p*** calle, y además KL está a punto de jubilarse ...." yo creo que Ken se está haciendo c:quita...por la cara que pone una chica que está detrás de él...



¿como, así?


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿como, así?



Lo huelen... de eso no hay duda... :



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Jun 2009)

A ver si me entero, el CEO de BoA sabía de sobra que había guano a patadas en BoA.

¿Y Bernanke lo amenazó con revelarlo y dejarlo con el culo al aire si no compraban Merryl?

Coño, mala salida tiene, si habla de amenazas Bernanke hablará de mentiras en la contabilidad de BoA, digo yo.


----------



## Speculo (11 Jun 2009)

El problema de los CFDs es que, o creas mercado, tipo IGMarkets, CMC, SaxoBank, etc... y pones el precio que te sale de la nalga, que para eso lo creas tú y es transparente sólo para los que lo crean, o, como segunda opción, haces contratos sobre un subyacente real, lo cual limita la oferta de acciones tanto para la compra como para la venta, al depender el broker de otra financiera que es la que te deja las acciones.

No es que el mercado español sea cutre, es que, o te vas con un broker que te va a timar (y la mayoría de éstos no son españoles) pero que tiene CFDs hasta sobre el cambio lunar, o te vas con uno que, al menos en el precio, no te engaña pero que no tiene CFDs de casi nada.

El mercado, el broker y la elección existen. Sólo hay que elegirlas y aceptar de antemano las consecuencias.


----------



## donpepito (11 Jun 2009)

Con potencial de subida hasta 5.00USD

ESLR - Evergreen Solar, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Kujire (11 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> A ver si me entero, el CEO de BoA sabía de sobra que había guano a patadas en BoA.
> 
> ¿Y Bernanke lo amenazó con revelarlo y dejarlo con el culo al aire si no compraban Merryl?
> 
> Coño, mala salida tiene, si habla de amenazas Bernanke hablará de mentiras en la contabilidad de BoA, digo yo.



Básicamente, tanto BoA como ML tenían el mismo tipo de guano, y KL lo sabía, para hacer la compra tuvo que presentar unos balances de ML maquillados porque sino nanai de la china y jamás hubieran entrado allí dado que se sabría y en el consejo se hubieran opuesto al que dar en el negative equitity del capital tier de los bancos. Aki viene lo bueno, Ben, el tesoro y KL pactaron que recibirían asistencia cuando las cosas se pusieran chungas, esto es lo que no puede contar KL, que falseó los datos. En DIC 14 él descubre que las pérdidas se aceleraban, a una cantidad inasumible 12b$ en ML, es decir un agujero, consultó con sus abogados y lo comunicaron a los accttas en ENERO 16th: es decir un mes más tarde, jur jur .... esto huele a tribunal guanístico, hubo reuniones entre el tesoro, KL y la FED mientras tanto.... durante ese mes, además por aquellas fechas se supo que el CEO de ML había gastado 1.2M$ en redecorar su despacho.... y fué noticia . Entre tanto viene una nueva administración y se encargan de destapar este asunto? .... la mano larga de Tim Manos Largas parece que está detrás de todo esto? .... el objetivo sería cargarse a Bernanke y con ello meterle mano: a la FED?

Rumor: ......a riesgo de equivocarme ..... Mr Summers puede ser el sustituto de Bernanke, ... si pensáis que Ben era malo ....rezo para que este pendejo no llegue a la FED, ha trabajado para el FMI ... con eso os digo todo un halcón político demócrata sectario


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2009)

En el Stoxx estamos haciendo una especie de triángulos convergentes, cada dia que pasa el suelo y el techo del triangulo no se alcanzan y se crea otro triangulo más afilado.

Ahora mismo puedo ver 3 triangulos uno dentro de otro y la diferencia es de solo 20 puntos (o menos a medida que se desarrolla) entre suelo y techo. Atendiendo a la teoría de que los triángulos son figuras de consolidación yo diría que lo romperemos por arriba.

Hoy la mano de dios podría romper, al menos, el triángulo más reciente.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Jun 2009)

El la esquina derecha el S&P, en la esquina izquierda la resistencia de los 950 puntos.

951.xx, ahora mismo...


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Jun 2009)

¿Y la subida de BAC es porque se creen que van a poder devolver Fargo? Ni de coña... lo que se da no se quita  .

Lo de Bernake me preocupa, la verdad es que se encontró en un situación muy delicada y seguramente se saltó "un par de normas".

EEUU vista a 10-15 años se va a encontrar con una situación delicada, los imperios no desaparecen rápidamente.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (11 Jun 2009)

QTWW - Quantum Fuel Systems Technologies - Google Finance

La vendí hace unas cuantas semanas. :-(


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> QTWW - Quantum Fuel Systems Technologies - Google Finance
> 
> La vendí hace unas cuantas semanas. :-(



 yo las esperaba en 0.062, ese precio lo comentó no recuerdo si Speculo, y me pareció buena entrada. En fin... afortunadamente todos los días hay movimiento menos en IBE... que la jodia no se mueve. Jaja

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (11 Jun 2009)

Yo las vendí en 0.7xUSD estaban practicamente planas.... hoy están subiendo todas las GREENs... solares.


----------



## donpepito (11 Jun 2009)

Ayer....
No me gustan las OTC, pero esta puede romper mañana... volumen sospechoso:

ARDM - Aradigm Corporation - Google Finance



Ayer lo adelanté

ARDM - Aradigm Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Jun 2009)

Los triángulos de los que habla Mulder en el Stoxx y las líneas de tendencia...







Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (11 Jun 2009)

*Breaking News ... Owned info*

A quién pueda interesar:



> A partir de hoy, y sin retroactividad, aquel forer@ que mencione literalmente la palabra "guano" en cualquiera de sus acepciones y al final no tengamos guano será _owneado_. El único que tiene derecho a utilizar semejante palabra de la forma que desee, tantas veces como quiera y en cualquiera de sus acepciones es el forero Tonuel ... con dos 0_O.
> 
> Esta desagradable decisión: viene provocada ante la falta de respeto al susodicho estado de m*erda en el que deberíamos estar rebozad@s tod@s.... ahora mismo! y sí ...vamos a morir tod@s.. 3 veces!!!!
> 
> ...



Dow 8,836.29 +97.27 (1.11%)
S&P 500 951.79 +12.64 (1.35%)
Nasdaq 1,874.54 +21.46 (1.16%)


Por cierto, esos "triangulitos de Mulder"..... se les llama "banderines" en el lenguaje coloquial


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Jun 2009)

Je,je ya lo sé Kujire... 

Me gusta esa política de ownear al que diga guano y no haya... de hecho lo dije en un post hará un mes por lo menos... 

Por cierto Tonuel, tengo una noticia importante:
-El 8,08€ del botas, ha sido el 50% de toda la bajada desde Jun08, 12,41€ : ahí dejo el dato...

Saludos...

PD: Kujire, ves donde puse ayer la orden de entrar largo...?


----------



## Kujire (11 Jun 2009)

que va es broma 

Si, la ví, yo iba en dirección contraria, precisión de cirujano diría yo.... menos mal que todavía tenemos al paciente vivo ... 

(he de confesar hoy me he puesto larga ... varias veces.... renegando del ... "eso" .... por un día aunque tenía esperanzas me he rendido a la realidad alcista de hoy c'est la vie... )


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Jun 2009)

No se lo diga a nadie... pero yo tb voy largo... 

Edito: Ahora está apoyado en la línea de tendencia interior... a ver por donde sale...


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2009)

Parece que tenemos doble techo en el Stoxx, ahora me voy a abonar el jardín con guano... ¡huy, ya lo he dicho!


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que tenemos doble techo en el Stoxx, ahora me voy a abonar el jardín con guano... ¡huy, ya lo he dicho!



¡Ha dicho Jehová!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Jun 2009)

O lo arreglan pronto, o tercera rotura en falso del 950... 

Se estan pasando ya los cocos, no? 

Saludos...


----------



## kmaleon (11 Jun 2009)

q ha pasado? ha pegado un bajon de repente.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Jun 2009)

Volumen del DJI a la mitad de la media a 25 minutos del cierre...


----------



## kmaleon (11 Jun 2009)

esto se cae.. mano de dios inversa?


----------



## rosonero (11 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> O lo arreglan pronto, o *tercera rotura en falso del 950*...
> 
> Se estan pasando ya los cocos, no?
> 
> Saludos...




Pues así va a ser. 

Hoy la última hora de los USA ha sido de miedo escénico, como diría Valdano.

Vaya viernes nos espera !!!!!!! Y yo currando hasta las 15:00 h :


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2009)

Pues yo estoy corto, además tras decir la fatídica palabra ya han visto que ha pasado, dejen de lapidarme, por favor. 

Ahora en vez de ir a favor de la tendencia hay que ir a favor de la mano de dios.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Jun 2009)

Juass está claro... que acertar con está gente es difícil. Ya podemos darles las gracias por dejárnoslo en verde jaja

El stoxx en horario normal cerro en 2522, ahora está en 2511.

¿mañana abrimos con -0.40%?


----------



## rosonero (11 Jun 2009)

Ese caprichoso Esepe ......., mañana otro día para la intriga.


----------



## chameleon (11 Jun 2009)

con lo fácil que lo tenían para sostenerlo por encima de 950...

yo creo que esto es el pistoletazo de salida para EL recorte


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> con lo fácil que lo tenían para sostenerlo por encima de 950...
> 
> yo creo que esto es el pistoletazo de salida para EL recorte



¿recorte se puede decir?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿recorte se puede decir?



Hay alguien que crea que veremos nuevos mínimos?


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Hay alguien que crea que veremos nuevos mínimos?



La pregunta es...

¿Hay alguien que crea que no los veremos...? :


Por cierto... mañana a primera hora marcho de viaje todo el finde y no podré meterle al botas..., espero que sepan encontrar el camino correcto en mi ausencia...


Mucho guano a tod@s... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (11 Jun 2009)

es posible que veamos niveles menos positivos
quizás experimentemos subidas desaceleradas


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2009)

Que figura es la que se ha formado hoy... no me acaba de quedar claro... :














Saludos


----------



## donpepito (12 Jun 2009)

Buenos días.

Vamos a tener una apertura plana ... con ligero descenso.


----------



## chameleon (12 Jun 2009)

rep en preapertura imparable, 16.85 (cerró en 16.74)

el euroestok metido en un triángulo, creo que lo va a romper al alza.
esperaré que toque la base para ponerme largo


----------



## Bayne (12 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> rep en preapertura imparable, 16.85 (cerró en 16.74)
> 
> el euroestok metido en un triángulo, creo que lo va a romper al alza.
> esperaré que toque la base para ponerme largo



Buenos días a todos
Da bandazos, ahora lo veo en 16.75
Edito: y ahora 16.62


----------



## chameleon (12 Jun 2009)

uff el estok está al límite


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Jun 2009)

Buenos días ^^

En el stoxx ya hemos llegado a donde lo dejaron con los americanos. Ahora veremos lo que nos tienen preparados.

Creo que para esto lo ideal sería hacer un cursillo de esos de psicología a distancia. Seguro que nos funciona mejor 

Un saludo


----------



## chameleon (12 Jun 2009)

soy repsolero a 16,60
a ver que pasa


----------



## Nico (12 Jun 2009)

Gamesa para "buy&hold" cómo la ven ?


----------



## Mulder (12 Jun 2009)

A los buenos dias!



Nico dijo:


> Gamesa para "buy&hold" cómo la ven ?



En mi modesta opinión la estrategia 'buy&hold' no sirve ahora mismo, igual podemos subir más que despeñarnos, cualquier cosa puede ocurrir cualquier día y hay que andarse con cuidado. Ahora solo es momento para posiciones especulativas a corto plazo.

Por otra parte creo que empezar ahora mismo es un error, yo esperaría para entrar al final de la semana que viene que hay vencimiento de futuros o a la siguiente semana, según si la semana que viene subimos o no.

Aunque todo esto es mi modesta opinión y podría estar equivocado.


----------



## chameleon (12 Jun 2009)

ahora podemos irnos a la piscina y volver a las 14:00 cuando empiece el volumen


----------



## aksarben (12 Jun 2009)

Hoy esto se mueve menos que los ojos de Espinete...


----------



## Mulder (12 Jun 2009)

Pues parece que empezamos a tener algo de volatilidad en las caidas, de hecho en este lateral hemos tenido muchísima más volatilidad cuando se cae que cuando se sube, tal vez en un ratio 3:1

edito: Objetivo de caida en el Stoxx 2492.


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Jun 2009)

Buenos días
Parece que DJI no rompe con solvencia la MM200 ni la línea de tendencia.
Independientemente de que hagamos una falsa rotura por arriba o no,lo que he podido apreciar en el mercado es "distribución".Me temo que la suelta de papel puede dejar a las gacelas aviadas en un plas.
Mierda de lateralidad si no te puedes currar el intradía.

Para los que preferimos el medio o largo plazo,es tarde para ponerse largo y pronto para abrir cortos.
Me quedo detrás de la mata con la escopeta cargada.
Saludos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Jun 2009)

Joder, esto no va a caer, va a seguir subiendo siempre.


----------



## Bayne (12 Jun 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> 
> Para los que preferimos el medio o largo plazo,*es tarde para ponerse largo y pronto para abrir cortos.*
> ...



1000% de acuerdo...


----------



## Mulder (12 Jun 2009)

Este es uno de mis posts trascendentes, de esos que perduran varios días:

Este próximo lunes hemos de hacer un mínimo de importancia relativa para el diario- semanal.

Este próximo dia 21 de junio podríamos hacer un mínimo importante hasta agosto.

Ténganlo en cuenta a partir de ahora.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (12 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Joder, esto no va a caer, va a seguir subiendo siempre.



Sí, como la vivienda, siempre sube, siempre sube, hasta que _*zas*_ 

Lo malo es que se hace largo y necesitamos a tonuel metiendo cortos al botas para que baje, o para que suba más


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Este es uno de mis posts trascendentes, de esos que perduran varios días:
> 
> Este próximo lunes hemos de hacer un mínimo de importancia relativa para el diario- semanal.
> 
> ...



¿Acaso hueles sangre?
Voy a comprar pan para mojar.Aquí no se desperdicia nada.

Slurrppp!!


----------



## Bayne (12 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Este es uno de mis posts trascendentes, de esos que perduran varios días:
> 
> Este próximo lunes hemos de hacer un mínimo de importancia relativa para el diario- semanal.
> 
> ...



El 21 de junio es domingo :
Me lo apunto, no obstante
Gracias Mulder


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Este es uno de mis posts trascendentes, de esos que perduran varios días:
> 
> Este próximo lunes hemos de hacer un mínimo de importancia relativa para el diario- semanal.
> 
> ...




Luego el 21 será el minimo más mínimo hasta agosto según usted¿?


----------



## Mulder (12 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> El 21 de junio es domingo :
> Me lo apunto, no obstante
> Gracias Mulder



¡Es cierto! bueno, pues entonces para el 22.


----------



## Mulder (12 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Luego el 21 será el minimo más mínimo hasta agosto según usted¿?



Si, según yo.


----------



## Mulder (12 Jun 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> ¿Acaso hueles sangre?
> Voy a comprar pan para mojar.Aquí no se desperdicia nada.
> 
> Slurrppp!!



No es que huela sangre (aunque ahora mismo estoy corto), es una predicción en base a ciclos temporales que obtuve hace algo más de un mes.

Hay un post mio de hace tiempo donde detallé con pelos y señales todas las fechas importantes para el futuro en base a ciclos temporales.


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Jun 2009)

El Fut DJI acaba de ponerse plano
Asco de indefinición

No se atreven a meter el dedito gordo del pie,a ver si el agua de la piscina está fría.

No saben que Tonuel quitó el tapón.

Edito: ahora +3


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No es que huela sangre (aunque ahora mismo estoy corto), es una predicción en base a ciclos temporales que obtuve hace algo más de un mes.
> 
> Hay un post mio de hace tiempo donde detallé con pelos y señales todas las fechas importantes para el futuro en base a ciclos temporales.



A mí, en el fibo en tiempo, me sale una cosa cuasi parecida. ¿Van por ahi los tiros?


----------



## Mulder (12 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> A mí, en el fibo en tiempo, me sale una cosa cuasi parecida. ¿Van por ahi los tiros?



Es fácil que un fibo temporal pueda coincidir con lo mio, pero yo no uso fibos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Jun 2009)

¿Alguien ha hecho alguna vez un traspaso de valores de una cuenta a otra?

¿Cuántos días tarda?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha hecho alguna vez un traspaso de valores de una cuenta a otra?
> 
> ¿Cuántos días tarda?



De que entidad habla¿?.

Conozco casos de la entidad naranjita que furon inmediatos, cancelandose una al poco tiempo. Traspaso de cuenta a otra cuenta de la misma entidad.

Si es de diferentes entidades, posiblemente 2 semanas. Desde el comienzo de la operacion al final de la misma


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> De que entidad habla¿?.
> 
> Conozco casos de la entidad naranjita que furon inmediatos, cancelandose una al poco tiempo. Traspaso de cuenta a otra cuenta de la misma entidad.
> 
> Si es de diferentes entidades, posiblemente 2 semanas. Desde el comienzo de la operacion al final de la misma



¿Dos semanas?

Me cago en su puta madre, y resulta que hay un plazo durante el cual no puedes disponer de los valores, con la suerte que tengo me va a coincidir la semana de vencimiento y la siguiente.

Yo había visto una promoción de bankinter en la que decían que en tres días tenías los valores en tu cuenta.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Dos semanas?
> 
> Me cago en su puta madre, y resulta que hay un plazo durante el cual no puedes disponer de los valores, con la suerte que tengo me va a coincidir la semana de vencimiento y la siguiente.
> 
> Yo había visto una promoción de bankinter en la que decían que en tres días tenías los valores en tu cuenta.



Bankinter es la que le digo que eran bastante rapidos, no se preocupe, porque seguro que no le llegará a vencimiento.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Jun 2009)

Alguien me puede explicar porque en IG van los futuros en -35 en alemania, y aparentemente, en mis datos el DAX no vaya ni 10 ¿?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar porque en IG van los futuros en -35 en alemania, y aparentemente, en mis datos el DAX no vaya ni 10 ¿?



Según lo que decía Percebo ¿andandará?, los datos de IGMarkets son "orientativos", vamos que son los precios de sus CFDs, no van exactamente con las cotizaciones.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Jun 2009)

El hilo hoy:


----------



## chameleon (12 Jun 2009)

se va animando la cosa
el estok ha vuelto a tocar la base del triángulo por segunda vez y ha salido hacia arriba

sigo largo rep 16,60 (desde las 9 de la maána  ) creo que hoy rompe por arriba

saludos


----------



## Speculo (12 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Según lo que decía Percebo ¿andandará?, los datos de IGMarkets son "orientativos", vamos que son los precios de sus CFDs, no van exactamente con las cotizaciones.



Eso no es así. Lo que decía Percebo, y digo yo también, es que los precios de IG, con el mercado cerrado, son los que ellos quieren poner.
Con el mercado abierto, los precios suelen coincidir al punto, una vez hayas quitado sus horquillas.

Otra cosa distinta es desde dónde empiezan a contar las diferencias, que suele ser desde las 12 de la noche. Nada que ver con las 8 de la mañana, que es donde empiezan a contar los de, por ejemplo, el DAX. Es decir, que si a las 12 de la noche, el CFD del DAX perdía 20 puntos y en la apertura empieza no perdiendo nada, en IG marcará +20 nada más empezar la fiesta. Pero el precio de cambio debería ser el mismo.


----------



## Speculo (12 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> se va animando la cosa
> el estok ha vuelto a tocar la base del triángulo por segunda vez y ha salido hacia arriba
> 
> sigo largo rep 16,60 (desde las 9 de la maána  ) creo que hoy rompe por arriba
> ...



¿Dónde ves un triángulo en el stoxx? Yo es que no veo nada :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Jun 2009)

Buenos días, mucho curro hoy... 
Chameleon, el triángulo que has puesto, lo puse yo ayer más grande...
Vendidos cortos en Repsol 16,78 -> 16,61 

Saludos...

PD: La línea de tendencia del gráfico que puse ayer, pasa +o- por el 2500 del Stoxx... según como salga el dato de las 14:30h puede ser un buen punto para entrar largo...


----------



## chameleon (12 Jun 2009)

POR FAVOR QUE ESTO SE MUEVA YA!!!!


----------



## chameleon (12 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Dónde ves un triángulo en el stoxx? Yo es que no veo nada :



el de hace dos páginas
que mira que están jugando con la base, que ya casi están fuera y tenemos guanísimo, y yo largo y con estos pelos!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Dónde ves un triángulo en el stoxx? Yo es que no veo nada :



Busca un post mio de ayer por la noche...

Saludos...

PD: El dato de las 14:30 ha salido neutral, cuidado con el de las 16:00. 
*A las 15:55 horas, la Universidad de Michigan divulga cifras preliminares de su índice de confianza del consumidor de junio.


----------



## Riviera (12 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Lo que decía Percebo, y digo yo también, es que los precios de IG, con el mercado cerrado, son los que ellos quieren poner.




Efectivamente y eso les da opcion a hacer las guarradas que les venga en gana,y por supuesto las hacen.Ojito con igmarkets

otra jugada sucia de IG Markets


----------



## Mulder (12 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El hilo hoy:



De Cárpatos:



> Mundo hedge Fund [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está claro que hasta el lunes no nos vamos a mover mucho, aunque parece que hoy es un dia adecuado para cortos.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Jun 2009)

Buenas,
Pues si que está parado el hilo, si...
Casi tanto como el IBEX. Que aburrimiento, dios mío.


----------



## rosonero (12 Jun 2009)

Cuanto antipatriota, pesimista-cortista 

Dentro de SAN 1500 x 7.97. A por los 8.10 y más ....... :


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Cuanto antipatriota, pesimista-cortista
> 
> Dentro de SAN 1500 x 7.97. A por los 8.10 y más ....... :



OLÉ tu polla gorda !


----------



## rosonero (12 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas,
> Pues si que está parado el hilo, si...
> Casi tanto como el IBEX. Que aburrimiento, dios mío.



Pequitas  en qué andas que no entras en tu SAN. ¿O no te fías ni un pelo de la jornada de hoy?


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Pequitas  en qué andas que no entras en tu SAN. ¿O no te fías ni un pelo de la jornada de hoy?



Pues mira, sigo con mis ANA compradas a 94,10, a ver si suben y me libro de ellas... en cuanto las venda empezaran a subir y donpepito me lo agradecerá. En SAN no quería entrar porque no les veía ya mucho recorrido y mira hasta donde han llegado... y es que ahora mismo no quiero entrar en nada más, estoy ahorrando para pegarme unas buenas vacaciones y necesito liquidez. Si hubiera seguido con las SAN cuando las tenía a 7,20, podía haberme ido a dar la vuelta al mundo, gggggg.

Yo ya me he perdido y no se ni cual es la tendencia... ¿alcista? ¿un último empujón y empezar a caer?


----------



## rosonero (12 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> OLÉ tu polla gorda !



Hombre tampoco hay para tanto  

No me digáis que no vamos a tocar los 950 del SP por última vez antes de caer defintivamente. 
Es como el beso final (o algo más) con tu expareja después de haber roto


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Jun 2009)

Buenas Tardes ^__^!

Ufff vaya día más lateral y con tan poco volumen (la que yo sigo). Justo ahora se empieza a mover y hacia abajo... grrr

Este es el cuadro de vencimientos de Junio:







Un saludo


----------



## Kujire (12 Jun 2009)

*Breaking News ... U.M.C.I.*

Buenos Dias

U. Michigan C.I.

marca 69 ....peor de lo esperado

nos vamos p'abajo


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Jun 2009)

Índice de sentimiento del consumidor de la Universidad de Michigan (jun) 

Actual: 69,0 Cons.: 68,6 Previo: 68,7

Un poco peor... pero no ayuda nop .

Edito: Ups al revés es un poco mejor ¿no? Pero da igual ... baja


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Jun 2009)

A ver si bajamos ya,tengo cortos a tope,las que mas me pesan SAN a 7,65 de media,ayer tube que comprar unas pocas a 7,91 voy a limite de apalancamiento,quiero sangreeeeee


----------



## rosonero (12 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenos Dias
> 
> U. Michigan C.I.
> 
> ...



Una pequeña bajada para que no se diga que la pasta que se despilfarra en tanto índice, encuesta y estadística no sirve para nada y nadie le hace caso.


----------



## donpepito (12 Jun 2009)

He retirado mi orden de 40.000acs -AIG- 1.50USD... veremos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Jun 2009)

Kujire, la línea de tendencia que llevo diciendo hace días en el Stoxx ha funcionado hoy 2 veces más... si la pierde hay que abrir cortos, pero mientras no la pierda... mucho cuidado...

Saludos...

PD: Por arriba pasar el 2530/35 con claridad nos llevaría muy arriba...


----------



## rosonero (12 Jun 2009)

Fuera de aquí, dejar los cadáveres en paz un ratito más 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qVTXElh_HiQ&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qVTXElh_HiQ&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

A ver si esto pega un tirón para arriba y viene Pepón a ayudarme


----------



## Catacrack (12 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He retirado mi orden de 40.000acs -AIG- 1.50USD... veremos.




Como tenemos las ANPI y las DRYS tendremos que aguantar mucho dolor o solo un poco ?


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Jun 2009)

¿Se pueden hacer apuestas? Yo digo (xD) que cerrará en 942.

Rosonero... estos quieren lamer nuestros huesitos


----------



## rosonero (12 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Se pueden hacer apuestas? Yo digo (xD) que cerrará en 942.
> 
> Rosonero... estos quieren lamer nuestros huesitos



Je je, vaya pandilla están hechos !!!!! Y eso que hoy falta Tonuel, el animador mayor de los cortos.


----------



## donpepito (12 Jun 2009)

ANPI... ya conoces tu tactica de barrer stops... suelo comprar cuando baja de precio... DRYSHIP.... el lunes tendremos noticias de nuevos contratos, ya sabes como funciona... comprar alrededor de 7.00USD y vender en 8.xxUSD.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Jun 2009)

Vendido largo en Stoxx 2499,5 -> 2511,5 
Vuelvo a esperar que toque la línea para meterle... si tuviera que apostar diría que hoy romperá por arriba...

Saludos...

Edito: El Instituto del ciclo económico ECRI, publica sus indicadores semanales.
Su indicador adelantado pasa de 113,5 a 115,4 y esta es la mayor lectura de 34 semanas.
*El indicador de crecimiento anualizado pasa de -7,1% a -4,7 %. Este es el nivel más alto desde diciembre de 2007.
**ECRI sigue diciendo que se está a punto de salir de la recesión.*


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Jun 2009)

Me voy a currar.
Cuidadme esto, no rompais nada.
Que paséis un buen fin de semana.


----------



## Kujire (12 Jun 2009)

Hola, me han dado un mensaje para Catacrack



> Mensaje del Capitán:
> 
> Querido Grumete Catacrack,
> 
> ...


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Jun 2009)

DP, el volumen de acciona hoy es un poquito de risa, ¿no?
La que menos de todo el IBEX...
Por cierto que nos vamos para arrriiiiiiba.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Jun 2009)

Entro largo en REP 16,60€

Saludos...


----------



## rosonero (12 Jun 2009)

Ahí está !!!! Tomando un poquito de aire para seguir con la escalada 

Los 8.10 de SAN a tiro de piedra. Podemos


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Jun 2009)

¿Donde me he metido? ... da igual que baje... da igual que suba... IBE no se mueve ni a tiros. No me salgo, porque seguro es salirme yo y se pone a subir, así que "jodido" yo, "jodidos" todos 

Un saludo...


----------



## Speculo (12 Jun 2009)

_



....Estaba muy intrigado sobre la metodología con uno de los trader mejores del estado cuando este sacó un péndulo que puso sobre el gráfico de cotizaciones y me dijo que dependiendo de la oscilación del péndulo, sabía cuando comprar y vender....Estaba muy impresionado y le pregunté si había algo más sobre su metodología de trading, a lo que me respondió:
- "Si, hay algo más, pero no es muy importante, la verdad"......A lo que respondí.
"Insisto, ¿Podriá decirme cual es el punto final de la estrategia?.....
-"Bien, si lo que he comprado o vendido al principio del día está en pérdidas en el momento de cierre de la sesión , cierro la posición inmediatamene.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_..........


----------



## Kujire (12 Jun 2009)

yaya veo mucho "güisful zinkin" por aki, a ver que es viernes

Circulen circulen Nada que ver Circulen circulen



váyanse de compras que yo les guardo el mercado, vuelvan para el cierre que es lo importante


----------



## Mulder (12 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ..........



Buenísimo!

La verdad es que esto del trading puede ser de lo más sencillo, casi cuestión de tirar los dados y ya está


----------



## Speculo (12 Jun 2009)

*Estrategia con futuros*

Os pego aquí una estrategia con futuros que ya comentamos alguna vez.
Creo que la voy a empezar a seguir en breve. 100% garantizada.
Speculo's HF



> _Los futuros suben o bajan.
> 
> Podemos operar con una moneda de manera quizá bastante exitosa. Sólo hay que tener mucha disciplina con los stops.
> Ej: cogemos a Endesa y tiramos saliendo cara que significa " abrir largos"(comprar). Situamos un stop de un 3% por ej. por si sale rana la cosa.
> ...


----------



## rosonero (12 Jun 2009)

Ahí va una teoría, no sé si wisiful tinking de esas.

Si quieren dejar empapelado al mayor número de gacelas posibles que mejor que un subidón a última hora del cierre europeo 

Edito y me contesto. No ha sido así, o sea que la fiesta alcista continua el lunes. [modo Pepon off]


----------



## Mulder (12 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Ahí va una teoría, no sé si wisiful tinking de esas.
> 
> Si quieren dejar empapelado al mayor número de gacelas posibles que mejor que un subidón a última hora del cierre europeo



Pues yo creo que:

1.- Hoy acabaremos en rojo.
2.- El lunes abriremos con un fuerte gap a la baja.

Tal vez es lo mismo que piensas tu ¿verdad?


----------



## rosonero (12 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que:
> 
> 1.- Hoy acabaremos en rojo.
> 2.- El lunes abriremos con un fuerte gap a la baja.
> ...



El punto 1 lo veo posible, el 2 no tanto.

De todas maneras me he salido en 8.05, no me gusta quedarme comprado el finde. 

Por cierto el SAN ha cerrado en la subasta al alza. :

Otro por cierto, me acaban de cobrar mi primer corretaje, se me acabó la promoción de Ahorro.com :-( snif snif


----------



## donpepito (12 Jun 2009)

Otra que ha tocado el cielo... del listado de recomendaciones de DP HF:

SVNT - Savient Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Jun 2009)

Estamos a 3 puntos del soporte... lo digo por si alguien se anima conmigo a abrirse un larguito... 

Saludos...


----------



## pepon26 (12 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que:
> 
> 1.- Hoy acabaremos en rojo.
> 2.- El lunes abriremos con un fuerte gap a la baja.
> ...



Yo no sé si eso será asi....

Si los yankis terminan en rojo... gap a la baja en Europa MODERADO:
Si los yankis terminan en verde... GAP TREMENDO al alza.

Creo que el mercado (sobre todo el español9 está escorado y muy escorado al alza.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Jun 2009)

LCASC, sin dolor no hay gloria.

Yo he mantengo cortos en stoxx 50con -3.3%.


----------



## pepon26 (12 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> LCASC, sin dolor no hay gloria.
> 
> Yo he mantengo cortos en stoxx 50con -3.3%.



No comparto tu filosofia.

La verdadera gloria se consigue sin dolor, fácilmente, como que te viene dado.
Esa es mi filosofia en la vida y en el trading.


----------



## Kujire (12 Jun 2009)

Dedicado a todos los Alcistas, exGap-istas y demás fauna

Las Bingueras



> Como aves precursoras de primavera,
> en Madrid aparecen las bingueras
> que pregonando... parecen golondrinas
> que van piando, que van piando.
> ...



jiji ahora algunos tienen que hacer turno de tarde.... tan mal está la cosa:

Ed: Video de Las Violeteras_Sara_Montiel

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3R-jKWlKB7k&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3R-jKWlKB7k&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> No comparto tu filosofia.
> 
> La verdadera gloria se consigue sin dolor, fácilmente, como que te viene dado.
> Esa es mi filosofia en la vida y en el trading.



Pues asi va el pais. La gente comunmente confunde ser feliz con pasarlo bien y así nos va.

Yo no defiendo el sufrir porque si, lo único que digo es que generalmente, para conseguir algo, lo que sea, cuesta. Y siguiendo la máxima estoica, lo que cuesta, vale, lo que no cuesta, no vale.

Y la prueba más evidente de esto, es que generalmente, ( y digo generalmente), la gente que gana mucha pasta sin esfuerzo, o la malgasta, o la pierde. No obstante, creo que me has malinterpretado al confundir esfuerzo, con sufrimiento.

Un saludo.


----------



## pepon26 (12 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Dedicado a todos los Alcistas, exGap-istas y demás fauna
> 
> Las Bingueras
> 
> ...



Si rompemos la zona justo encima de nosotros en todos los mercados:
Dax...5180
Ibex...9800
SP...960

Tenemos asegurado un 20% de subida adicional minimo. 

Que es lo que terminará pasando.

Lo de las posiciones largas o cortas no deben ser tomadas como algo personal. Debes de tomar la que te da pasta. En el intradia estoy largo 3 o 4 veces diarias y corto otras tantas.
En el overnight ahora mismo, larguisimo...


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Jun 2009)

esta semana ha sido la de la calma... como el dia de hoy


----------



## pepon26 (12 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Pues asi va el pais. La gente comunmente confunde ser feliz con pasarlo bien y así nos va.
> 
> Yo no defiendo el sufrir porque si, lo único que digo es que generalmente, para conseguir algo, lo que sea, cuesta. Y siguiendo la máxima estoica, lo que cuesta, vale, lo que no cuesta, no vale.
> 
> ...



Yo no aguanto el sufrimiento. Si una posicion va en contra tuya la deshaces y a otra cosa mariposa.... No me gusta la sensación de ir palmando... aguantar... palmar mas...seguir aguantando... NO, NO y NO. Se cortan pérdidas y te das la vuelta.


----------



## Kujire (12 Jun 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

Fallo en la operativa de Trading en el NYSE, preguntados por el error... un tipo bajito con bigote respondió con acento tejano

_"Estamos trabajando en eeeeello"_​
Empresas afectadas GE, BAC, C.... y 240 más, según han indicado lo tendrán todo listo para las 15.30


----------



## pepon26 (12 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Dedicado a todos los Alcistas, exGap-istas y demás fauna
> 
> Las Bingueras
> 
> ...



Por cierto, ¿ers la de la foto?

Decirte guapisima es quedarse corto...


----------



## pepon26 (12 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Fallo en la operativa de Trading en el NYSE, preguntados por el error... un tipo bajito con bigote respondió con acento tejano
> 
> _"Estamos trabajando en eeeeello"_​
> Empresas afectadas GE, BAC, C.... y 240 más, según han indicado lo tendrán todo listo para las 15.30



Por cierto, te pareces a una novia que tuve, no serás Carmen?


----------



## donpepito (12 Jun 2009)

Pepon,,, no seas tan adulador... esa mirada del avatar de Kujire... es desafiante!

Le vas a preparar una paella?


----------



## pepon26 (12 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pepon,,, no seas tan adulador... esa mirada del avatar de Kujire... es desafiante!
> 
> Le vas a preparar una paella?



Se la debo 1º a mi mujer. Yo me ofrezco, pero ella no se atreve a probar mi paella.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Jun 2009)




----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Si rompemos la zona justo encima de nosotros en todos los mercados:
> Dax...5180
> Ibex...9800
> SP...960
> ...



¿Y la bajada de la que hablabas cuando llegásemos a los 9800 del Ibex?

¿Nos vamos ya directamente p'arriba?

Pues sí que hay sesgo alcista, sí, que ni una corrección nos permitimos.


----------



## Riviera (12 Jun 2009)

Pepon,esta semana has estado hablando con un tipo de Credit Agricole que trabaja en luxemburgo?


----------



## pepon26 (12 Jun 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Pepon,esta semana has estado hablando con un tipo de Credit Agricole que trabaja en luxemburgo?




Evidentemente no te voy a contestar a esa pregunta pues seria lo mismo que mostrar mi pasaporte....

No me gusta mucho CA, prefiero Julius Bäer o Goldman Sachs.


----------



## pepon26 (12 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Y la bajada de la que hablabas cuando llegásemos a los 9800 del Ibex?
> 
> ¿Nos vamos ya directamente p'arriba?
> 
> Pues sí que hay sesgo alcista, sí, que ni una corrección nos permitimos.




El caso es que se está dando una acumulación importante justo debajo de esas importantes resistencias. Cuando ocurre esto, las resistencias se suelen quebrar overnight y en gap..
La semana pasada el Ibex hizo un mínimo en 9336 (¿quien estaba comprando a ese nivel? pepon26) que tiene pinta de ser el mínimo del recorte.


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Jun 2009)

Juas lo que hace el dinero... ya hasta Pepon me está cayendo simpático jaja

Ains... y esto no puede ser... a ver si consigo algún objetivo y me cambio de bando.. esto no es bueno


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas lo que hace el dinero... ya hasta Pepon me está cayendo simpático jaja
> 
> Ains... y esto no puede ser... a ver si consigo algún objetivo y me cambio de bando.. esto no es bueno



Coño, tampoco ha dado motivos para que te caiga mal, si hasta tira cacahuetes de vez en cuando.

Sí es verdad que entró en el hilo como un elefante en una cacharrería, pero claro, si se puso largo en 6xxx, imagínate la tensión que tenía acumulada, de alguna forma tenía que soltarla y ver que el Ibex ya se iba por los nuevemiles no era suficiente. 

A mí, cuando me va mal en la bolsa, se me quitan las ganas de hacer deporte, y cuando me va bien me da por ponerme a estudiar, supongo que la adrenalina hace milagros, lo que pasa es que adrenalina y bolsa es una mala combinación.


----------



## donpepito (12 Jun 2009)

Voy a darle un poco de animo a CATACRACK.. uno de mis HF favoritos, lleva acumulando ANPI desde el año 2003, tiene +1.9M de accs.

MFFAIS - Mffais History of Renaissance Technologies Corp ownership of Angiotech Pharmaceuticals Inc (ANPI)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Jun 2009)

bendita eres estudiante?


----------



## donpepito (12 Jun 2009)

Hablando de CA... DP HF tiene participación de CBST.... 8000ACS.

MFFAIS - Mffais History of Credit Agricole S A ownership of Cubist Pharmaceuticals Inc (CBST)


----------



## Speculo (12 Jun 2009)

Estas últimas dos semanas ¿Quién ha ganado dinero aquí? 
Porque lo que es yo, ni un duro. Tampoco he perdido, claro, pero lo que he ganado con las subidas, lo he perdido luego con las bajadas haciendo el ganso con los futuros. Y el que no haya deshecho, se habrá quedado igual que estaba, porque lo que ha bajado, lo ha vuelto a subir y viceversa.
Si, SAN está a ocho, pero son unos centimillos más que hace unas semanas. Ni para echarle pipas al loro...

Este movimiento lateral es caca. Quiero definición ya.


----------



## Kujire (12 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Decirte guapisima es quedarse corto...
> 
> Por cierto, te pareces a una novia que tuve, no serás Carmen?



Hola Pepon, te agradezco el cumplido:o ... si hubiese sido novia tuya seguro que lo recordaría, peeero no soy Carmen aunque es un nombre muy bonito.


----------



## Mulder (12 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Estas últimas dos semanas ¿Quién ha ganado dinero aquí?
> Porque lo que es yo, ni un duro. Tampoco he perdido, claro, pero lo que he ganado con las subidas, lo he perdido luego con las bajadas haciendo el ganso con los futuros. Y el que no haya deshecho, se habrá quedado igual que estaba, porque lo que ha bajado, lo ha vuelto a subir y viceversa.
> Si, SAN está a ocho, pero son unos centimillos más que hace unas semanas. Ni para echarle pipas al loro...
> 
> Este movimiento lateral es caca. Quiero definición ya.



Pues yo si que he ganado, ayer deshice todas las posiciones largas a primera hora, esperé un rato y me puse corto por la tarde, hoy ya iba ganando, este lunes revertiré la jugada volviéndome a poner largo, pero eso será un rato después de la apertura.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> bendita eres estudiante?



Noooo, bueno sí, por afición, no por obligación.


----------



## Mulder (12 Jun 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿ers la de la foto?
> 
> Decirte guapisima es quedarse corto...



¡¡pepon ha dicho 'corto'!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Estas últimas dos semanas ¿Quién ha ganado dinero aquí?
> Porque lo que es yo, ni un duro. Tampoco he perdido, claro, pero lo que he ganado con las subidas, lo he perdido luego con las bajadas haciendo el ganso con los futuros. Y el que no haya deshecho, se habrá quedado igual que estaba, porque lo que ha bajado, lo ha vuelto a subir y viceversa.
> Si, SAN está a ocho, pero son unos centimillos más que hace unas semanas. Ni para echarle pipas al loro...
> 
> Este movimiento lateral es caca. Quiero definición ya.



Yo también voy ganando... : 
Desde el 1 de junio llevo 16/17 buenas, solo he fallado en Grifols... aunque se ha comido muchas ganancias... 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola Pepon, te agradezco el cumplido ... si hubiese sido novia tuya seguro que lo recordaría, peeero no soy Carmen aunque es un nombre muy bonito.



Hombre, cumplido sería si fueses la de la foto... jaja 

PD: Nos movemos hacia arriba... demasiado pronto, no? Os jugáis algo a que nos dejan en 2531... justito, justito en el techo del triángulo...


----------



## donpepito (12 Jun 2009)

Otra para acumular:

CRME - CARDIOME PHARMA CORP - Google Finance

No está en RT4, ya he hablado con ellos para que la habiliten.


----------



## donpepito (12 Jun 2009)

Por otro lado.. he ampliado posicion en ANPI, 30.000acs a 1.88USD


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo si que he ganado, ayer deshice todas las posiciones largas a primera hora, esperé un rato y me puse corto por la tarde, hoy ya iba ganando, este lunes revertiré la jugada volviéndome a poner largo, pero eso será un rato después de la apertura.




Pero no habiamos quedado que el lunes haciamos un mínimo y después el 21¿?


----------



## Hank Scorpio (12 Jun 2009)

Bueno, a esta hora pasa la mano de las 21:00 (15:00 de Nueva York)

A este paso otra como el Lunes.


----------



## Mulder (12 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Pero no habiamos quedado que el lunes haciamos un mínimo y después el 21¿?



Efectivamente un mínimo quiere decir que tras el, el mercado subirá, también dije que era una señal semanal aunque no creo que dure la semana entera pero todo dependerá de donde hagamos ese mínimo.

El dia 21 (22 realmente) tendremos otro mínimo, este será más importante porque podría (debería) durar hasta principios de agosto, momento ideal para ponerse largo a medio plazo.


----------



## Kujire (12 Jun 2009)

[modo gacellila ON]

Compren compren.... me losh quitan de laj manos hoygan!!!

no se vayan eh?, que todavía hay más......

[modo gacellila OFF]


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Jun 2009)

No logro entender que buscan con esta estratégia (aparte de ganar dinero )

¿Qué se supone que puedan estar haciendo? Vendiendo lo máximo posible a estos precios porque ya compraron abajo. ¿Comprar para vender más alto?

Ni idea...

Edito ¿cuántos dojis llevamos ya?

LCASC ¿te estarás forrando no? pfff nuevo guru del foro...


----------



## rosonero (12 Jun 2009)

¿Era LCASC quien había vaticinado el cierre del SP en 944? Va camino de clavarlo o no andar muy lejos. :


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Jun 2009)

Roso, ni idea... el dijo algo sobre el stoxx, sino recuerdo mal, algo así como 2528... pero vamos cerca.

Yo dije 942, por las ondas de elliot, y no han fallado mucho...


----------



## Kujire (12 Jun 2009)

*minuto y marcador ...............*

Dow 8,799.41 +28.49 (0.32%)
S&P 500 946.19 +1.30 (0.14%)
Nasdaq 1,858.80 -3.57 (-0.19%)

...del volúmen mejor no hablamos .....

Como ya dije, hubo un error en el sistema de trading del NYSE, que efectó a 17 empresas del dow y a 242 empresas en general.... a saber cómo lo ha arreglado


----------



## carvil (12 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Dow 8,799.41 +28.49 (0.32%)
> S&P 500 946.19 +1.30 (0.14%)
> Nasdaq 1,858.80 -3.57 (-0.19%)
> 
> ...





Muy sencillo... como en Ejpain........... no lo han arreglado 

Edito: Bueno lo han solucionado parcialemente sólo hay un pequeño problema todos los indices marcan de más (Les puede más la voluntad que la fuerza hehehhe)


----------



## carvil (12 Jun 2009)

Un poco de noticias bajistas 


*Jarro de agua fria en Wall Street, Ahmadinejad gana las elecciones*

*Corea del Norte es sancionada por la ONU*


Salu2


----------



## Catacrack (13 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Voy a darle un poco de animo a CATACRACK.. uno de mis HF favoritos, lleva acumulando ANPI desde el año 2003, tiene +1.9M de accs.
> 
> MFFAIS - Mffais History of Renaissance Technologies Corp ownership of Angiotech Pharmaceuticals Inc (ANPI)



Yo no quiero ir acumulando acciones durante años, quiero plusvalias 



donpepito dijo:


> Por otro lado.. he ampliado posicion en ANPI, 30.000acs a 1.88USD



Dentro de poco te pondran un despacho en el atico al lado del presidente.

Yo sigo con mi modesta participacion con 17.200 acciones.

Buenas noches y buen fin de semana.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Jun 2009)

Bueno dejo aqui las posiciones de los foreros muy nobles y muy leales al noble señor don dinero:

Bear: Kujire, mixtables.

Alcistas: Mulder, Pepon, LCASC.

Si alguno no se encuentra agusto en dicho casillero, rectifiquenlo.
Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Bueno dejo aqui las posiciones de los foreros muy nobles y muy leales al noble señor don dinero:
> 
> Bear: Kujire, mixtables.
> 
> ...



Buenos días Mixtables, hombre yo estoy alcista en Stoxx y repsol, pero bajista en SAN... 

Digamos que no lo acabo de ver "tan claro"... 

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Jun 2009)

el proximo viernes el tan temido tercero viernes de junio...

yo estoy preparando mi refugio nuclear


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> el proximo viernes el tan temido tercero viernes de junio...
> 
> yo estoy preparando mi refugio nuclear



Es demasiado sencillo, no? Todo el mundo (y yo me incluyo) tienen claro que hasta ahí llegaremos... 
Repito: Demasiado fácil... Si los "cocos" nos han hecho llegar hasta aquí, no creo que sea para darse la vuelta y caer, creo que tendremos subidas durante el verano...

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Es demasiado sencillo, no? Todo el mundo (y yo me incluyo) tienen claro que hasta ahí llegaremos...
> Repito: Demasiado fácil... Si los "cocos" nos han hecho llegar hasta aquí, no creo que sea para darse la vuelta y caer, creo que tendremos subidas durante el verano...
> 
> Saludos...



Lo normal es que bajaria: Está cara, y la economía no tiene visos de mejorar al menos en C/P. 

Ahora cuando los de intereconomía dicen que va a bajar... sube. Ese es un indicador con 0% de error.

Yo creo que algo, aunque sea algo, tiene que bajar. Mínimo un 10%


----------



## Mulder (14 Jun 2009)

A los buenos dias!

Este post fue escrito por mi el 13 de abril de 2009:



Mulder dijo:


> Me ha hecho gracia este post y aunque no me gusta mucho revelar mis métodos, porque luego me sale la gente con que digo noseque gilipolleces de las lunas llenas, observen lo siguiente:
> 
> * Raiz cuadrada de 2 = 1.4142
> * Mínimo en S&P de 2008 = 10 de noviembre
> ...



Pues bien, tras el mínimo de marzo tenemos lo siguiente en el S&P:

* Minimo de marzo: 665.75
* Sesioness entre el máximo de enero al mínimo de marzo: 43

665.75 * 1.4142 = 941.51
43 * 1.4142 = 60.8

Este pasado 1 de junio hicimos 60 sesiones desde el mínimo de marzo y el precio fluctuó ese dia entre 941.25 y 942.75, desde entonces estamos en un lateral impresionante, como si fuera un compás de espera.

¿se han dado cuenta de lo dramáticamente exacto que es todo esto?

A veces pienso que el mercado está guiado por algo más fuerte que los propios leoncios.


----------



## sapito (14 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Este post fue escrito por mi el 13 de abril de 2009:
> 
> ...



A ver si me aclaro... nos volvemos al 666 de aquí a 60*1.4142 días?

Cambiamos la raíz de dos por otra cosa?

Macho, ponme unos links, dame un cursillo... yo quiero saber lo que tú sabes...

Gracias por este interesante post.


----------



## Mulder (14 Jun 2009)

sapito dijo:


> A ver si me aclaro... nos volvemos al 666 de aquí a 60*1.4142 días?
> 
> Cambiamos la raíz de dos por otra cosa?
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, nadie sabe si subiremos o bajaremos, si multiplicamos y dividimos 60 por la raiz de 2 nos da 84 y 42:

84 / 5 = 16 semanas * 7 = 117 dias, esto nos da el dia 25 de septiembre como fecha para que pase 'algo', contando desde el 1 de junio.
42 / 5 = 8 semanas * 7 = 56 dias, esto nos da el 26 de julio.

La fecha no es real porque en medio hay alguna fiesta que no debe contarse como dia de trading, por ejemplo el 4 de julio, aunque este año cae en sábado pero habrán otras.

La tendencia la veremos cuando empiece a desarrollarse, mientras tanto conoces los dias y sabes de que forma calcular el objetivo ¿cual será más probable? puedes calcular la media diaria de puntos que se hizo en las anteriores ocasiones y determinar hacia donde iremos, por ejemplo. Es MUY facil.

Yo solo sé que no se nada.

No te daré links, solo te diré que leas a Gann como si fuera la biblia y estudies profundamente todo lo escrito sobre los ciclos en la bolsa para llegar a este tipo de conclusiones (Armstrong, por ejemplo, otro gurú de los ciclos).

Los libros de Gann ya no tienen derechos de autor y los puedes encontrar por la web, aunque no en castellano.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Vamos a ver, nadie sabe si subiremos o bajaremos, si multiplicamos y dividimos 60 por la raiz de 2 nos da 84 y 42:
> 
> *84 / 5 = 16 semanas * 7 = 117 dias, esto nos da el dia 25 de septiembre como fecha para que pase 'algo', contando desde el 1 de junio.*
> 42 / 5 = 8 semanas * 7 = 56 dias, esto nos da el 26 de julio.
> ...



Yo solo digo que el 25 de septiembre es la reunión del G-20... 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (14 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La fecha no es real porque en medio hay alguna fiesta que no debe contarse como dia de trading, por ejemplo el 4 de julio, aunque este año cae en sábado pero habrán otras.



Lo dicho, el 3 de julio y el 7 de septiembre son festivos en USA:

El Blog de WallStreet: Calendario de Bolsas: USA, CME, M. Continuo, MEFF y EUREX 2008-2009

Esto nos da el 28 de julio y el 30 de septiembre como fechas clave donde se cumplen los 42 y 84 dias de trading tras el 1 de junio.


----------



## sapito (14 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La tendencia la veremos cuando empiece a desarrollarse, mientras tanto conoces los dias y sabes de que forma calcular el objetivo ¿cual será más probable? puedes calcular la media diaria de puntos que se hizo en las anteriores ocasiones y determinar hacia donde iremos, por ejemplo. Es MUY facil.



Gracias. Me explicas esto un poco más?...si tienes un rato


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jun 2009)

Me ha hecho mucha gracia lo del 25/09 Mulder, porque hace más de un mes que dije esa fecha como final de la ondaB... 
Nos leemos luego...

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes ^^

Estoy como vosotros pensando en el vencimiento. Está complicado el saber que pasará o más bien el como pasará.

Según veo interesa por poner un ejemplo que Google esté a 400 (anda ahora en los 424) Eso es una bajada del 5%.

El SPy indica ¿830? muy alejado... aunque he leído que están pagando mucho los 1000 del SP. (Mala cosa...)

Otra cosa que me preocupa es el porcentaje de Bulls/bears.






Está bajando... y cuando bajen demasiado pues ZAS!

Resumiendo... que ni idea... será cosa de ir ajustando el stop, otra no me queda. 

Un saludo

LCASC: Según este dibujito la onda B ya paso... 
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_TwUS3GyHKsQ/SjLDmgUgkkI/AAAAAAAAA3k/BJkV3bGM9UI/s


----------



## Alexandros (14 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Vamos a ver, nadie sabe si subiremos o bajaremos, si multiplicamos y dividimos 60 por la raiz de 2 nos da 84 y 42:
> 
> 84 / 5 = 16 semanas * 7 = 117 dias, esto nos da el dia 25 de septiembre como fecha para que pase 'algo', contando desde el 1 de junio.
> 42 / 5 = 8 semanas * 7 = 56 dias, esto nos da el 26 de julio.
> ...





:

Mulder, la calculadora humana.



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RfcT4manNgY&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RfcT4manNgY&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uIKVT-VaGC4&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uIKVT-VaGC4&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>​


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Es demasiado sencillo, no? Todo el mundo (y yo me incluyo) tienen claro que hasta ahí llegaremos...
> Repito: Demasiado fácil... Si los "cocos" nos han hecho llegar hasta aquí, no creo que sea para darse la vuelta y caer, creo que tendremos subidas durante el verano...
> 
> Saludos...



pues la otra opcion es que superase los 9850 el ibex y que cuando se confie la gente... al hoyo...

pero a mi gusta mucho este viernes


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^^
> 
> Estoy como vosotros pensando en el vencimiento. Está complicado el saber que pasará o más bien el como pasará.
> 
> ...



El enlace no se ve... :

Pero lo que yo creo, es que la bajada hasta el 6700 fue la onda A, la onda B es en la que estamos que se dividirá en otras 3, ABC, estamos en la A, que es una 12345, y el último latigazo es la 5... no se si ha quedado muy claro, a ver si tengo tiempo y hago un dibujillo... 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues la otra opcion es que superase los 9850 el ibex y que cuando se confie la gente... al hoyo...
> 
> pero a mi gusta mucho este viernes



No, si yo también creo que caerá en el 9800, pero que volveremos a superarlo durante el verano, antes pensaba en el 10300 como final (fibo 38,2%), pero ahora me inclino más por el 11400 (fibo 50%)...

Saludos...

Por cierto, aprovecho el post para preguntarle a Kujire si se ha comentado algo en USA de los japoneses con 134.000 Milllones de $ en bonos USA en la frontera italo-suiza.... http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...oneses-con-134-000-millones-en-bonos-usa.html


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Jun 2009)

hombre yo tambien veo las ondas....

la primera de 1996 al 2000 (de 3600 a 13.000).........4 años
caida del 2000 al 2002 (de 13.000 a 6000).............2 años
otra subida de 2003 al 2007 (de 6000 a 16.000)......4 años
otra bajada de 2007 hasta 2009 (de 16.000 a 6600)..2 años
subida de 2009 hasta 21-dic-2012 y como serian 4 años, pues nos plantamos en los 20.000


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> hombre yo tambien veo las ondas....
> 
> la primera de 1996 al 2000 (de 3600 a 13.000).........4 años
> caida del 2000 al 2002 (de 13.000 a 6000).............2 años
> ...



Ja,ja pues esa si que sería buena... y encima el día del cambio de era maya... 

Lo que está claro, y lo he dicho muchas veces es que en el 9800 se decidirá todo, o esto ha sido una onda4 y falta la 5, o ha sido la A de la B y todavía nos queda subir... habrá que esperar...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (14 Jun 2009)

Dejad de fumar ondas e id preparando los dodotis... :



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (14 Jun 2009)

> Interdin.com
> 
> Estimad@ Cliente,
> 
> ...



para qué querrán tantos decimales con SAN y BBVA? los ven en el rango sub-euro?


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> para qué querrán tantos decimales con SAN y BBVA? los ven en el rango sub-euro?



ummm... 


Me van a salir las plusvalias por las orejas... :




Saludos


----------



## carvil (15 Jun 2009)

Buenas noches, les dejo un gráfico 









Me voy al sobre 

Salu2


----------



## chollero (15 Jun 2009)

guanos dias


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2009)

Coño... el *SAN* a *7,965*.... :



Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

Buenos días.

Hoy hay datos interesantes desde USA.


----------



## aksarben (15 Jun 2009)

Según la web que uso para el tiempo real, el Ibex está a 0,00 .


----------



## pyn (15 Jun 2009)

donpepito: ¿cómo que no hay datos interesantes en USA? Los lakers han ganado el anillo  .


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

A los buenos dias!

Hoy tenemos gap a la baja tal y como estaba anunciado desde el viernes.

Estoy intentando ponerme corto en algunos valores, a ver si llegan al precio adecuado y me dejan entrar.

edit: corto en TRE a 33.58


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Jun 2009)

Guanos Días ^___^!

Nada nada... no os asustéis, que esto es para que vendan barato las gacelillas... jaja 

Bueno... nos toca un poco más de sufrimiento.

LCASC: Ups tienes razón... este es el correcto (creo).

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_TwUS3GyHKsQ/SjLDmgUgkkI/AAAAAAAAA3k/BJkV3bGM9UI/s1600-h/30.png

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

TOKIO --El anuncio de empeoramiento de las condiciones crediticias de grandes empresas alemanas depreciaba al euro frente al dólar y al yen en la sesión asiática el lunes, con el temor añadido de que los débiles datos de Europa puedan elevar la aversión al riesgo. 


Según unas noticias publicadas en Der Spiegel y el diario británico Telegraph el lunes, la Cámara de Comercio alemana publicará esta semana una encuesta que demuestra que los problemas financieros están empeorando en la mayor economía de Europa. 

*Esto recuerda que a pesar de los brotes verdes, la economía podría todavía encontrarse con dificultades. *

Las noticias hicieron que el euro retrocediera frente al yen y al dólar. A las 0630 GMT, el euro caía a 136,86 yenes frente a 137,75 yenes a última hora del viernes en Nueva York._* Frente al dólar, retrocedía a US$1,3898 frente a US$1,3995 la semana pasada. *_

El mercado se está volviendo pesimista respecto al euro dado que su atención se traslada de los fundamentales económicos de Estados Unidos a los fundamentales económicos europeos, afirma Hiroshi Maeba, corredor senior en Nomura Securities. 

Por su parte, el yen se aprecia frente al dólar por el temor a que los países del BRIC -Brasil, Rusia, India y China- puedan expresar su descontento con el uso del dólar como divisa mundial de reserva en la próxima cumbre en Rusia. 

El ministro de Finanzas ruso, Alexei Kudrin, dijo durante una entrevista en Italia que "es demasiado temprano para hablar de una alternativa" al dólar.


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

Para los que quieran buenas plusv.... TECNICAS REUNIDAS... hoy recomendación DP HF.


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> LCASC: Ups tienes razón... este es el correcto (creo).
> 
> 30.png (image)
> 
> Un saludo



¿Bullish monday?


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Estoy intentando ponerme corto en algunos valores, a ver si llegan al precio adecuado y me dejan entrar.
> 
> edit: corto en TRE a 33.58





donpepito dijo:


> Para los que quieran buenas plusv.... TECNICAS REUNIDAS... hoy recomendación DP HF.





¿En qué quedamos...? :




Saludos


----------



## rosonero (15 Jun 2009)

Buenos días forería !!!!!!!

La verdad es que entre el bajo volumen y los tres decimales cada vez es más difícil tomarse esto en serio.

En cuanto el gap a la baja es solo culpa de la poca creatividad de los asiáticos a la hora de interpretar la economía


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Para los que quieran buenas plusv.... TECNICAS REUNIDAS... hoy recomendación DP HF.



Supongo que no querrás decir para cortos


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2009)

SAN a 7,90... 



así se hace tonuel... :












Saludos


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

El estocástico está cortado de nuevo al alza, mientras que el MACD está cortado a la baja y el RSI acercándose de nuevo a sobre compra ... sigue demostrando gran fortaleza, suelo en los 31€ ... DP HF recomienda comprar.


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2009)

Hoy tenemos a los del Deutsche Bank dándole cera de la buena al tito botín... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

El staff del botas ha dejado caer... que van a replicar el plan de compras UK... en el mercado USA... dentro de unos días hay JUNTA DE GACELAS.... nueva ampliación para octubre... -opinión de DP HF-


----------



## Speculo (15 Jun 2009)

Buenos días. Me pongo corto en Iberia, a 1.565.
Punto de mira en el BBVA, también para cortos si alcanza los 8.50, aunque hoy no sé yo si esto bajará mucho más.
Me marcho, que tengo cosas que hacer.


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

*Ya sabeis... si desmienten... es que es verdad!*


MADRID --La compañía de ingeniería industrial Técnicas Reunidas SA (TRE.MC) negó el lunes que se hubiera adjudicado todavía algún contrato en la nueva refinería petrolífera de Al Jubail, en Arabia Saudí, ante ciertos rumores en la prensa. 

Técnicas Reunidas ha presentado ofertas para diseñar y construir varias unidades del nuevo complejo petrolífero Satorp, un consorcio integrado por Saudi Aramco Oil Co. (SOI.YY), conocida como Saudi Aramco, y la francesa Total SA (FP.FR). 

La adjudicación de los principales contratos es inminente, ya que se espera que Satorp anuncie las principales concesiones en el segundo trimestre de 2009. 

El proyecto de la refinería de Al Jubail tiene una inversión total prevista de unos US$10.000 millones y está prevista su puesta en marcha en 2013.


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 09:48; -1,60%

9559 puntos



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Jun 2009)

Me ha sacado el stop... una pasta a ... dios uff


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jun 2009)

hola chavaleria,lo suyo seria que cerraramos el agujero del miercoles y nos fueramos a los 9500 del tiron...eso podria inclinar la balanza hacia el lado oscuro y empezar a darnos unas plusvalias que nos las tenemos bien merecidas,leñe!


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> hola chavaleria,lo suyo seria que cerraramos el agujero del miercoles y nos fueramos a los 9500 del tiron...eso podria inclinar la balanza hacia el lado oscuro y empezar a darnos unas plusvalias que nos las tenemos bien merecidas,leñe!



No habrá ninguna inclinación de balanza, lo de hoy significará un mínimo semanal, así que a partir de mañana tocan largos, pero mejor esperar a que confirme el giro.

Yo le estoy sacando bastante al mercado hoy con mis cortos, aunque MAP se me ha escapado, ntchs!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No habrá ninguna inclinación de balanza, lo de hoy significará un mínimo semanal, así que a partir de mañana tocan largos, pero mejor esperar a que confirme el giro.
> 
> Yo le estoy sacando bastante al mercado hoy con mis cortos, aunque MAP se me ha escapado, ntchs!



mulder....aguafiestas ..y lo del dolar a 1,38 que pasa con el? dejanos que disfrutemos un par de dias por lo menos


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

SOS ... sigue buscando los 2,50€ .. ahora 3,12€


----------



## Bayne (15 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *Ya sabeis... si desmienten... es que es verdad!*
> 
> 
> MADRID --La compañía de ingeniería industrial Técnicas Reunidas SA (TRE.MC) negó el lunes que se hubiera adjudicado todavía algún contrato en la nueva refinería petrolífera de Al Jubail, en Arabia Saudí, ante ciertos rumores en la prensa.
> ...



Buenos días
El forero Mixtables de hecho insinuó algo sobre Técnicas Reunidas hace como una semana, para abrir largos, aunque no quiso concretar...


----------



## Bayne (15 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Técnicas puede ser una buena inversión a 10/20 días, y hasta aqui puedo contar.



Esto dijo el 04/06/2009, pues eso


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jun 2009)

pues yo si creo que vamos a por los 9500,corto en ibex en 9580 con dos minis....vamos bonito dale una alegria a papa!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El estocástico está cortado de nuevo al alza, mientras que el MACD está cortado a la baja y el RSI acercándose de nuevo a sobre compra ... sigue demostrando gran fortaleza, suelo en los 31€ ... DP HF recomienda comprar.



MAS UNO.

10 caracteres


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

VERTICE360º.... ha comenzado la jornada con mucho VOL.... nos vamos al EURO!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *Ya sabeis... si desmienten... es que es verdad!*
> 
> 
> MADRID --La compañía de ingeniería industrial Técnicas Reunidas SA (TRE.MC) negó el lunes que se hubiera adjudicado todavía algún contrato en la nueva refinería petrolífera de Al Jubail, en Arabia Saudí, ante ciertos rumores en la prensa.
> ...



Ese contrato está ya cerrado. Según insiders.


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

Mixtables... nos puedes confirmar la noticia a la inversa?


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

Hehheheehhee! gracias... me he adelantado.


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

Mucho hablar de largos en TRE pero yo ya le he sacado más de 50 céntimos esta mañana, he cerrado la mitad de la posición me queda la otra mitad 

No creo que se acaben aquí las bajadas, pero el Ibex ya sabemos que es para tomar el dinero y correr. A la francesa que llevo a cortos ya le saco más de 1 euro por CFD.


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

Dentro con 1000acs a 33,03€ -TRE-


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Jun 2009)

Yo creo que de aqui a menos de 6 meses, como nos organicemos, seremos no un león, sino una manada de hienas, mucho más flexible y ágil.

Por cierto, agradecería a sus señorías, que en caso de cerrar cortos en STOXX50, me avisaran cuando, ya que estoy un poco acojonado con las previsiones largas que tienen algunos foreros.

Gracias


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

Ya saben.. COMPREN CON EL RUMOR Y VENDAN CON LA NOTICIA:

<table id="mo_16" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="532" height="213"><tbody><tr height="63"><td id="mm_17" valign="top" width="532" height="63"><table id="mo_17"><tbody><tr><td class="LEFT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Descripción</td> <td class="RIGHT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Titulos Compra</td> <td class="RIGHT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Titulos Venta</td> <td class="RIGHT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">DIferencia C/V</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BCV MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">7.253</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">7.253</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">INT VL</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">6.710</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">3.287</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">3.423</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BSN BI</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">6.267</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.652</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">4.615</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">MVR MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">4.470</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.951</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">2.519</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">RT4 MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">2.894</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.674</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.220</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">ACA BA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">2.450</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">2.450</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">MOR MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.441</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.127</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">314</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">ZAR MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.400</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.400</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BSN MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.323</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.323</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">CAI BA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.250</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">889</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">361</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BBVA MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.155</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.154</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">JBF MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.059</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.059</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BCY MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.050</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">5.194</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-4.144</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BFI BA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.000</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.000</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">MVR BI</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">994</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">18</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">976</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BIN MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">991</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">9.580</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-8.589</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">ACF MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">868</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">312</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">556</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BBVA BI</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">544</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">4.477</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-3.933</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">DBS MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">513</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">7.710</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-7.197</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">SGA MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">501</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">618</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-117</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">IBS BA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">500</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">500</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">ABA BA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">300</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">300</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">CAI VL</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">240</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">3</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">237</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">NOR BI</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">224</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">224</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BFS MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">200</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">200</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">SFT MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">200</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">200</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">SGE VL</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">200</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">4.040</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-3.840</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BTO MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">180</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">180</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BTO VL</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">180</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">180</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">MLC MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">171</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">267</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-96</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BRC MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">155</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">50</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">105</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">GSM VL</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">145</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">80</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">65</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">NDK VL</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">119</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">119</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">EUP MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">89</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">89</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">WRG MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">750</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-750</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">MGV MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">500</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-500</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">FND MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">60</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-60</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">CAI BI</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">150</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-150</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BYM MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">315</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-315</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">SGV BA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.204</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-1.204</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">SGV MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">127</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-127</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr height="44"> <td id="mm_18" class="VC5_IMAGE_BORDER_BOTTOM" valign="top" width="532" height="44">
</td> </tr> <tr align="center" valign="top" height="10"> <td id="mm_19" align="center" valign="top" width="532" height="10">
</td> </tr> <tr height="91"> <td id="mm_20" valign="top" width="532" height="91"><table id="mo_20" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="532" height="91"> <tbody><tr align="center" valign="top" height="91"> <td id="mm_21" align="center" valign="top" width="200" height="91">
</td> <td id="mm_22" valign="top" width="329" height="91"><table id="mo_22"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Titulos Acumulados:</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">47.036</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Bayne (15 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hehheheehhee! gracias... me he adelantado.



Debe haber sido un error de mi pantalla, perdón
No era un error, lo han bajado a 32.51 y lo han vuelto a subir a 32.85


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jun 2009)

Buenas....

Largo en REP 16,25€...

Saludos...

PD: Por cierto a mi TRE no me gusta graficamente para largos nada...


----------



## Caída a Plomo (15 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Yo creo que de aqui a menos de 6 meses, como nos organicemos, seremos no un león, sino una manada de hienas, mucho más flexible y ágil.



Creo que por cada león solitario hacen falta unas 9 hienas para que éste se achante y se retire, si son varios leones las hienas lo tienen muy crudo, tendrían que ser muchísimas e ir en plan kamikaze. Vamos, que bastantes de ellas se quedarían por el camino.

Así que cuidado, los leones son los fuertes


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

Fuera de TRE por completo: 33.58->33.01

En algo más de 1 horita de nada


----------



## Caída a Plomo (15 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas....
> 
> Largo en REP 16,25€...
> 
> ...



Yo las solté el miércoles a 16,72 pero me gustaría verlas un poco más bajas para volver a entrar, así que ¡no os pongáis a comprar tan pronto!


----------



## aksarben (15 Jun 2009)

Jugándome el Nelson, dentro a 32,85.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Jun 2009)

A que hora creen que volveremos a remontar vuelo¿?


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

Ya mismo viene CVX y empieza a soltar papel en TRE... ampliaré posición en breve... con DP HF, no se juega!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jun 2009)

Agenda USA para hoy....

* A las 14.30:
*-Indicador de manufacturas de la FED de New York Empire State de junio.
*Dato previo: -4,55. Previsión: -3,5.

* A las 15.00:
*-TICS o flujos netos de entrada de capitales extranjeros en EEUU de abril.
*Dato previo: : 55.800. Previsión: 52.900 mill.de dól.
Entradas en deuda del tesoro:
Dato previo: : 55,3. Previsión: N/A mill.de dól.

* A las 19.00:
*-Índice NAHB Index de junio.
*Dato previo: 16. Previsión: 17.

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2009)

Veo mucha gacela por aquí hoy... :o



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya mismo viene CVX y empieza a soltar papel en TRE... ampliaré posición en breve... con DP HF, no se juega!



Yo a TRE la espero mínimo en 32.31, pero aun podría bajar algo más antes de remontar, si he hecho plusvalías es porque ya estoy bastante escaldado con los valores del Ibex y sus objetivos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Jun 2009)

MORNINGSTAR en STOXX en 30 minutos ( en proceso de formación, pero con volumen)


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2009)

Los larguistas se van a cagar... espero que ayer compraran sus dodotis... :



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jun 2009)

vamos,vamos,vamos,vamos!vamooooooooooooooooooooooos!


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

CDR... -CODERE----- posibilidades de OPA... en el *corto* plazo.


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Los larguistas se van a cagar... espero que ayer compraran sus dodotis... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Solo un recorte... para que se pueda hacer dinero rápido ..... de aquí a las 15:30h.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jun 2009)

a las 15.30 seran los yanquis los que empezaran a caer en serio y nosotros detras...wishful thinking a tope!


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

Volviendo a CODERE.... está en sus MIN de 52 semanas... muchas posibilidades de realizar grandes plusvalías!

Voy a comprar... veamos esas posis.


----------



## Alexandros (15 Jun 2009)

Buenos días a todos, otra mañana sin trabajo : puta crisis.


Solo comentar si os habéis fijado que con Rateros4 ya no te puedes poner vendido con Abengoa. ¿Soy solo yo?


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

Mi posi en SOS a 3,02€ parece que se va a ejecutar de un momento a otro... POSI en CODERE de 5000acs a 5,66€


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Solo un recorte... para que se pueda hacer dinero rápido ..... de aquí a las 15:30h.



Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

Fuera de LWMH (MC.PA) o dicho de forma larga: Louis Vuitton Moet Hennesy

59.54->58.40 en unos 3 días.

Busco sobre todo valores alemanes para entrar largo en este momento porque son interesantísimos, pero muy muy dificiles de pillar.

También intento entrar largo en EVA a 10.81, la orden ya está puesta.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jun 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Buenos días a todos, otra mañana sin trabajo : puta crisis.
> 
> 
> Solo comentar si os habéis fijado que con Rateros4 ya no te puedes poner vendido con Abengoa. ¿Soy solo yo?



Ya lo comentamos hace tiempo... porca miseria... : Con lo que se le atragantan los 18€...

Saludos...

Por cierto largo en Stoxx 2461,5...
Otro por cierto, vendidos los cortos en SAN, 7,98 -> 7,93 y 7,94 -> 7,93... espero abrirlos más arriba...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo.




En que estamos de acuerdo, en que de aqui a las 15:30 subimos, o que a partir de las 15:30 vamos a empezar a subir¿?


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

Dentro de EVA a 10.84 largo, objetivo mínimo 11.17.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> En que estamos de acuerdo, en que de aqui a las 15:30 subimos, o que a partir de las 15:30 vamos a empezar a subir¿?



No se Mulder y donpepito, yo creo que a partir de las 15:30 toca subir... 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> En que estamos de acuerdo, en que de aqui a las 15:30 subimos, o que a partir de las 15:30 vamos a empezar a subir¿?



Hasta las 15:30 va a tocar lateral y cuando abran los gringos nos iremos hacia arriba.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jun 2009)

alla vamos!vamos bonito, sin paradas hasta los 9500


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

Largo en Deutsche Boerse a 57.16, la espero en 62.19


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Jun 2009)

Largo en LXX a 13.88


----------



## Alexandros (15 Jun 2009)

Un vistazo a SOS señores, se la está metiendo muy bién.


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

Chameleon... sigues en SLR? van a por los 2,12€


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Un vistazo a SOS señores, se la está metiendo muy bién.



Yo estoy dentro... no la van a dejar caer de los 2,90€


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jun 2009)

El dólar ha subido hoy hasta su nivel más alto en una semana frente al euro después de que el ministros de Finanzas ruso asegurara que su país tiene confianza plena en la moneda estadounidense. El billete verde, también se aprecia frente a 14 de las 15 divisas más importantes del mundo.


El euro (EURUSDEURUSD
1,3865 -1,00% -0,01 


ha caído hoy hasta los 1,3863 dólares, el nivel más bajo desde el 5 de junio. La moneda comunitaria se vio también presionada por las declaraciones de un importante grupo industrial alemán citado por el diario británico Telegraph, que aseguraba que las condiciones crediticias de la mayor economía de Europa estaban empeorando


----------



## Riviera (15 Jun 2009)

Como veis mapfre para largos?


----------



## chameleon (15 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Chameleon... sigues en SLR? van a por los 2,12€



buenos días a todos
no, salí a 2,27, no le ví ganas de subir
tengo algunas repsoles a 16,60 , no muchas las voy a mantener aunque la verdad debí venderlas el viernes cuando se rompió el triángulo por abajo... 

creo que no podemos bajar mucho esta semana, los japos han acabado con recortes de medio punto y nosotros creo que acabaremos igual...

suerte a todos!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Jun 2009)

Mucho me temo que esto puede sentar mal a muchos, pero creo que se avecina una gacelada histórica.

Que me da en el hocico, vamos.


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

Que vayan primero a por el sector financiero.. es el protocolo a seguir en estos casos.


----------



## aksarben (15 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Mucho me temo que esto puede sentar mal a muchos, pero creo que se avecina una gacelada histórica.
> 
> Que me da en el hocico, vamos.



Si es gacelada de compras, admito mi parte de culpa :o .


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jun 2009)

el ibex la verdad es que esta aguantando las embestidas bien,mejor que el resto de indices....yo creo que si no fuera por que el viernes hay vencimiento...hoy tocaria sangria de la buena


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Como veis mapfre para largos?



Yo iba a entrar corto hoy pero se me escapó, no creo que haya llegado aun a mi precio objetivo.

edito: la espero a 2.35 mínimo, pero aun podría bajar algo más. No seas suicida.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Jun 2009)

Cómo veis SOS CUETARA¿?


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Mucho me temo que esto puede sentar mal a muchos, pero creo que se avecina una gacelada histórica.
> 
> Que me da en el hocico, vamos.



Siguen distribuyendo,el choque con la línea de tendencia bajista en el Ibex es ya inminente.

Como dicen en mi pueblo de los enfermos terminales..."estamos pa cualquier cosa".

Puede que una última chincheta antes de caer.

Buenos días y mejores sangrías


----------



## Alexandros (15 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Cómo veis SOS CUETARA¿?



La tienes oscilando entre los 2.98 - 3.00 todo este último rato. Yo también la estoy siguiendo.


----------



## chameleon (15 Jun 2009)

hay que deshacerse de los largos esta semana


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Jun 2009)

SOS, como la veis para entrar largos, a M/P¿?


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

SOS ... objetivo los 2,50€ pero dudo que lo veamos esta semana... dentro en 3,02€ .... es una acc que cuando recupere... se va a los 9,00€


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2009)

*¿Black Monday...? * :



Saludos


----------



## pyn (15 Jun 2009)

¿Hasta aquí se ha llegado no? Esta semana comienza el fin de los días .


----------



## Caída a Plomo (15 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *¿Black Monday...? * :



Tanto como eso para una bajadita de chichinabo. Se está haciendo larga esta subida ehhh


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Tanto como eso para una bajadita de chichinabo. Se está haciendo larga esta subida ehhh



Lo de black es por lo de esta tarde... of course... :



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (15 Jun 2009)

Buenos Dias

enhorabuena a los cortos, Festival, Mix, hannibal, warren .... dentro de un rato os llegan refuerzos....



> Por cierto, Javier Bardem hará de Malo Maloso HF manager en la nueva parte de Wallstreet .... contra Gordon Gekko (Michael Douglas)



ciao


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenos Dias
> 
> enhorabuena a los cortos, Festival, Mix, hannibal, warren .... dentro de un rato os llegan refuerzos....
> 
> ...



Señorita no me diga usted eso que me mete el miedo en el cuerpo.

Vendí el ETF corto en el máximo para ponerme largo otra vez, con ligeras ganancas del 0.65%.

Vienen los operadores con ganas de pulsar botones¿?

Saludos y buenos días.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jun 2009)

megde,fuera de cortos en 9570...10 miseros points
kujire, cada dia estas mas guapa ,yo que pensaba que los brokers eran todos gordonchos y semicalvos....


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> hay que deshacerse de los largos esta semana



Todo lo contrario, hay que acumular que la subida aun no ha terminado, lo de hoy ha sido un mínimo importante, pero no veremos otro más importante hasta debtro de una semana, probablemente creciente.


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

Kujire... el sábado estuve navegando y pescando, el capitán me dejo el día libre.


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenos Dias
> 
> enhorabuena a los cortos, Festival, Mix, hannibal, warren .... dentro de un rato os llegan refuerzos....
> 
> ciao



*¿una segunda parte de Wall Street?* ole ole, aunque dicen que segundas partes nunca fueron buenas, pero si sale Michael Douglas como Gordon Gekko seguro que es buena 

No creo que lleguen esos refuerzos, esta tarde toca subir.


----------



## chameleon (15 Jun 2009)

desde hace decenas de años, la semana después de vencimientos de junio ha sido bajista
igual seguimos subiendo el próximo lunes pero yo no seré el primero en ponerme largo 

ese repunte que dices mulder yo lo espero para esta semana, pero quilosa...


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)




----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

He modificado la orden en CODERE... a 2000acs -5,69€- han entrado unas 166acs y la he hecho bajar.


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

Aviso a los seguidores de DP HF.... TRE... ya estamos en los 33,00€ y subiendo!


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2009)

Vayan ajustándose los cinturones...











Saludos :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jun 2009)

Largo en Bankinter 8.99€

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Vayan ajustándose los cinturones...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que limpito lo tienes... seguro q es lavable... no lo pierdas de vista...


----------



## rosonero (15 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Largo en Bankinter 8.99€
> 
> Saludos...



Je je, esperando a que hagan su subidita traidora de la hora de comer !!!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Jun 2009)

Largo en SOS 3.04


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Jun 2009)

Hay alguien mas que sea accionista eventual de SOS¿?


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

Los mam... de UBS... (wrg ma) han comprado 5000acs de CODERE a 5,74€ serán jop... no quieren dejarla caer.


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

DP HF a 3.02€ ----ZOS-------


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (15 Jun 2009)

yo me he puesto corto esta mañana en santander


de aqui no me muevo

con Tonuel hasta que se hunda el barco


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que limpito lo tienes... seguro q es lavable... no lo pierdas de vista...




A mi no me hacen falta...pero aquí más de un larguista los va a necesitar... :



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jun 2009)

corto de nuevo en el ibex,en 9575......yankis locos ,acudir al rugido del oso!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Je je, esperando a que hagan su subidita traidora de la hora de comer !!!!



Pues no... me ha gustado el gráfico simplemente... 

Os leí lo de movimientos traidores, pero no me acordaba de nada más...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

Abrochense los cinturones que se acaban de poner los motores en marcha y vamos a despegar, pero suavecito al principio para que las azafatas expliquen a los cortistas que hacer para no ahogarse 

Si tienen miedo a las alturas cierren los ojos.


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

NUEVA YORK --La siguiente tabla muestra los indicadores económicos que se publicarán esta semana en Estados Unidos: 

FECHA HORA INDICADOR PERÍODO CONSENSO PREVIO 
(ET) 

Lunes 0830 Índice sector fabril Fed NY Jun. -3,0 -4,6 
Martes 0830 Inicio construcción viviendas Mayo 480.000 458.000 
--cambio porcentual +4,8% -12,8% 
0830 Permiso construcciones Mayo 510.000 498.000 
--cambio porcentual +2,4% -2,5% 
0830 Índice precios productor Mayo +0,6% +0,3% 
0830 --sin alimentos, energía Mayo +0,1% +0,1% 
0915 Producción industrial Mayo -1,1% -0,5% 
0915 Utilización de capacidad Mayo 68,3% 69,1% 
Miércoles 0830 Índice precios consumidor Mayo +0,3% s/c 
0830 --sin alimentos, energía Mayo +0,1% +0,3% 
0830 Balance cuenta corriente 1T -US$85.000m -US$132.800m 
Jueves 0830 Solicitudes seguro desempleo Jun.13 610.000 601.000 
1000 Indicadores anticipados Mayo +1,0% +1,0% 
1000 Índice actividad empresarial 
Fed de Filadelfia Jun. -18,0 -22,6


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

MADRID --El IBEX-35 baja un 1,4% a 9.574,2 puntos a las 1130 GMT e inicia la semana con toma de beneficios, al igual que el resto de bolsas europeas. 

El sector financiero cae y especialmente la banca mediana: Bankinter -2,5%, Banco Popular -2,4% y Banco Sabadell -2,3%. Los pesos pesados retroceden encabezados por Repsol -2,1%, mientras que Santander resta un 1,6%, BBVA cae un 1,5%, Iberdrola un 1,2% y Telefónica se deja un 0,8%. 

Sacyr, +2,2%, es el único valor en positivo. 


DP HF fija el soporte en 9.536 puntos y luego 9.341 puntos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jun 2009)

mas brotes verdes!
El Servicio Postal de EEUU anuncia decenas de miles de despidos 
13:38

El servicio de correos estadounidense (USPS, por sus siglas en inglés) se anotó en su segundo trimestre fiscal unas pérdidas por valor de 2.000 millones de dólares, por lo que ha anunciado nuevas medidas para recortar costes. 

Según informa el diario The Wall Street Journal, el organismo federal que controla el servicio postal en EEUU acometerá decenas de miles de despidos y cerrará hasta 3.100 oficinas, equivalentes al 8,4% del total de sus sucursales. La compañía ya había ofrecido bajas voluntarias a unas 150.000 personas el pasado mes de marzo.

Además, USPS está considerando la posibilidad de suprimir las entregas de los sábados, debido a que el volumen de correspondencia registrado hasta el 31 de marzo se redujo en un 15% frente al mismo periodo del año anterior, explica el WSJ.

y otros mas...esto ya parece un jardin

la morosidad se eleva al 2,95%
La banca ganó 4.052 millones hasta marzo, un 21,5% menos


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> *Abrochense los cinturones que se acaban de poner los motores en marcha y vamos a despegar*, pero suavecito al principio para que las azafatas expliquen a los cortistas que hacer para no ahogarse
> 
> *Si tienen miedo a las alturas *cierren los ojos.






*Usted si que se va a mear...*


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *Usted si que se va a mear...*



Cuando se demuestre quien de los dos tenía razón espero que te pongas el Nelson a ti mismo 

Vuelvo a decir que hay que ser extremadamente flexible de opiniones para operar en bolsa.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jun 2009)

esto tiene que subir si o si (ironic mode)
EE.UU.: Índice manufacturero de Nueva York

15/06/2009 - 14:30 - MADRID, 15 JUN. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Índice manufacturero de Nueva York de junio en EE.UU. Dato: *-9,41*. Dato anterior: -4,55. Previsión: -6,00.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jun 2009)

ruge oso yanki,ruge y hazlos huir en desbandada!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jun 2009)

Empire State de la FED de N. York: Baja de -4,55 a -9,41 en junio, mucho peor de lo esperado que era -4,5 .

El indicador de empleo mejora de -23,86 a -21,84. *Mejor dato de empleo desde octubre de 2008.*

*El indicador de nuevas órdenes mejora de -9,01 a -8,15.
*
El indicador de precios pagados sube de -11,36 a -5,75. *Mejor indicador de precios desde noviembre de 2008. *

Por esto no han caido las bolsas...

Saludos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jun 2009)

fuera de cortos a 9568 +15x2 ...vamos a ver para donde tira entonces


----------



## chameleon (15 Jun 2009)

joer festivaldehumor, que bien lo has cogido


----------



## Speculo (15 Jun 2009)

Muy buenas tardes. Vuelvo a leeros, después de un acalorado día.
Sigo corto en Iberia y doy mi opinión sobre lo que va a pasar esta tarde:

_Nada._

Así que, 9490 - 9520 que no se va a perforar por abajo y 9880 - 9900 que no se va a pasar por arriba. El que tire bien los dados, se quedará con parte de esos 300 puntitos. El que no, tampoco perderá mucho.

Ahora veremos qué pasa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jun 2009)

*De Cárpatos...*

Esto lo aguantan con alfileres...

*FMI: Acaba de comentar que en el 2010 seguramente se verá una recuperación sólida en EEUU. Estima un crecimiento en 2010 de 0,75%. Curiosa la definición de crecimiento sólido del FMI ¡un 0,75%!*

Saludos...

PD: Speculo, un rango de 300 puntos para una tarde, es para tí no pasar nada...?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> joer festivaldehumor, que bien lo has cogido



jajajaja bien? son 30 euros de full menos comisiones...no me da ni para unas pipas


----------



## chameleon (15 Jun 2009)

con la poca volatilidad que hay hacer intradía es difícil. hay que apalancarse mucho y las comisiones te comen.

le voy a meter cortos a Gamesa cuando toque 15,6


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> con la poca volatilidad que hay hacer intradía es difícil. hay que apalancarse mucho y las comisiones te comen.
> 
> le voy a meter cortos a Gamesa cuando toque 15,6



Qué harás con las repsoles Chame...? Te quedarás a cobrar el dividendo...?

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (15 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Speculo, un rango de 300 puntos para una tarde, es para tí no pasar nada...?



No necesariamente tiene que moverse el índice sobre los extremos y en un día. 
Lo que digo es que no va a pasar de esos puntos, ni por arriba ni por abajo, pero el movimiento lo puede desarrollar en dos o tres días.

Vamos, que estamos laterales y no vamos a salir de aquí, por mucho que alguno le consiga pillar doscientos puntos seguidos a algún índice. Así que si sube todo 300 puntos, no quiere decir nada, porque seguramente dentro de dos o tres días, estemos en el mismo sitio.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jun 2009)

los yankis dicen guano,cortos en ibex a 9570
me voy al currele dejo el stop en 9620 y a correrrrrrrrrrrrrr.......pasar buena tarde


----------



## Kujire (15 Jun 2009)

Buenos Lunes!!

Que comience el Show!!!

ya saben TODO AL ROJO jijijijiji


----------



## chameleon (15 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué harás con las repsoles Chame...? Te quedarás a cobrar el dividendo...?
> 
> Saludos...



¿dividendo? y ezoh que eh? 

aguanto, esta semana no podemos irnos al guanísimo, perder el soportillo de lo s8500 es irnos demasiado abajo. hoy ya hemos visto lo peor, mañana subidilla pequeña y quizás las vendo, o el miércoles...
la quieren arriba, la hora de la subasta es buenísima para poner la orden y dejar que los guardas compren al precio que sea 

pd: estoy a la busca y captura de valores volátiles, sino esto es un rollo...


----------



## Kujire (15 Jun 2009)

*MÁS CARGA Y MÁS FUERTE!!!! *... nos vamos a por los 890!!!!


....esto no es un simulacro señores vamos a por el primer soporte. tenemos todo el día.... y estamos entrenados hahahahahahaha


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿dividendo? y ezoh que eh?
> 
> aguanto, esta semana no podemos irnos al guanísimo, perder el soportillo de lo s8500 es irnos demasiado abajo. hoy ya hemos visto lo peor, mañana subidilla pequeña y quizás las vendo, o el miércoles...
> la quieren arriba, la hora de la subasta es buenísima para poner la orden y dejar que los guardas compren al precio que sea
> ...



Yo también estoy bastante seguro de que el mínimo de hoy va a serlo para toda la semana, aunque parece que seguimos algo laterales, ultimamente los gringos no nos hacen movernos mucho.

Lo malo es que creo que vamos a tener un mercado así hasta el 25 de septiembre todos los días, salvo contadas excepciones, con ligera e inapreciable tendencia alcista.


----------



## carvil (15 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes 

923 es el soporte en los futuros.... si lo rompe será un buen dia para los cortos 

Salu2


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> 923 es el soporte en los futuros.... si lo rompe será un buen dia para los cortos
> 
> Salu2



El soporte real a medio plazo para el S&P es el 895, podríamos llegar hasta los alrededores del 900 y aun no habríamos perdido la tendencia alcista.


----------



## carvil (15 Jun 2009)

Si se dá ese nivel, el rebote esta más que acabado y habría que mirar hacia más abajo, yo apuesto por la zona de 740 pero eso será más adelante

Salu2

Editorobamos otra vez el 923


----------



## Kujire (15 Jun 2009)

Por cierto, Wallstreet 2.0 se empezará a rodar a final de agosto y estará ambientada en la crisis actual. Según parece se estrenaría para los Oscars así que, hay muchas posibilidades de que (si es medianamente decente) cuente con nominaciones; el director será Oliver Stone como en la primera, .... y no os cuento más porque creo que va a ser una pasada de peli así que mejor hacemos pasta mientras tanto.

Para los que vayan cortos, hay que tener paciencia, que durante esta semana vamos a tener muchas posibilidades, así que ajusten los stops y vuelvan a la carga cuando vean debilidad, esto es la guerra de guerrillas hay que dar cuando más débil esté el enemigo y replegarse tan pronto los vean por el horizonte en formación.---- tanto brote verde .....tanto iluminado y tanta tontería 
*
PAPARRUCHAS!!!* ​Dónde conio anda Tonuel:???? 

SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL AHAHHAHAHAHAHHA​


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Jun 2009)

Ains... ¿y si rebota en el soporte? Yo por hoy ya me estoy quieto... mil euros menos me duelen jaja

Tengo que volver a las bases de mi sistema... me iba mejor antes con los bocados pequeños... que con los grandes.

Además casualmente he estado leyendo a un tal Gordon Gekko, en otro foro y el sistema que usa es muy parecido al mio, pero más pulido, bastante más.

Así que me voy a dedicar unos días (o más) a probarlos en el simulador.

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera... que son unos malotes!


----------



## Bayne (15 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ains... ¿y si rebota en el soporte? Yo por hoy ya me estoy quieto... mil euros menos me duelen jaja
> 
> Tengo que volver a las bases de mi sistema... me iba mejor antes con los bocados pequeños... que con los grandes.
> 
> ...



¿Qué otros foros visitas Wataru?


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

Largo en BME a 22.54, con vistas a la apertura de mañana más que a lo que pueda hacer hoy.

También me tienta ponerme largo en el SAN.

edito: Pues ya está, largo en SAN a 7.91


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (15 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ains... ¿y si rebota en el soporte? Yo por hoy ya me estoy quieto... mil euros menos me duelen jaja
> 
> Tengo que volver a las bases de mi sistema... me iba mejor antes con los bocados pequeños... que con los grandes.
> 
> ...



hola

me podrías decir que simuladores buenos hay?

muchas gracias


----------



## Kujire (15 Jun 2009)

Nada Wataru no te preocupes osito que ya verás como los recuperas 1000 no son nada, esta semana va a ser para los pros así que mucho cuidado porque vamos a dar bandazos toda la semana, la corrección hasta 890 nos viene muy bien, todo lo que sea bajar un poco es muy sano en estos momentos...

...la madre k t ... pos vale más carga los cocos están vendiendo!!!


----------



## Bayne (15 Jun 2009)

Vaya leñazo nos estamos metiendo ahora mismo


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Jun 2009)

Bayne

Leo un poco de todo...

Foro de Rava Sociedad de Bolsa &bull; Ver foro - Foro Bursatil
Este es Argento... mucha paja, pero hay varios que merecen la pena.

X-Trader :: Indice Este es más PRO... muchos contando batallitas y aún mas novatillos en busca de un programa de trading perfecto. Dentro hay timadores... ojo con lo que lees.

xTrends Este es un blog BEAR, si estas largo y entras pfff jaja

Hay muchos más... leo bastantes más pero al final acabas con un cacao de mil pares... por eso te digo lo de volver a mis bases, ahí me daba igual las tendencias, los gráficos y su xxxx madre...

Blackhole, Rosonero anda en uno en Invertia creo, tiene retardo de 15 minutos, pero no es importante para mi estrategia.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Nada Wataru no te preocupes osito que ya verás como los recuperas 1000 no son nada, esta semana va a ser para los pros así que mucho cuidado porque vamos a dar bandazos toda la semana, la corrección hasta 890 nos viene muy bien, todo lo que sea bajar un poco es muy sano en estos momentos...
> 
> ...la madre k t ... pos vale más carga los cocos están vendiendo!!!



Pues los cocos venderán lo que quieran pero ninguna de los largos que tengo está haciendo nuevos mínimos ahora mismo, lo de esta caida es flor de un día. Lo de los bandazos puede ser, yo también lo espero, pero el resultado creo que será positivo a final de semana (y hablo de antes del vencimiento).


----------



## rosonero (15 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Largo en BME a 22.54, con vistas a la apertura de mañana más que a lo que pueda hacer hoy.
> 
> También me tienta ponerme largo en el SAN.
> 
> edito: Pues ya está, largo en SAN a 7.91



Yo estoy largo en SAN desde hace unas aburridas horas a 7.91. 

Ahora al acecho de Técnicas Reunidas. :

Pd. He leído por ahí que los 923 del SP son un soporte, espero que la sangría acabe ahí.


----------



## Speculo (15 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo también estoy bastante seguro de que el mínimo de hoy va a serlo para toda la semana, aunque parece que seguimos algo laterales, ultimamente los gringos no nos hacen movernos mucho.
> 
> Lo malo es que creo que vamos a tener un mercado así hasta el 25 de septiembre todos los días, salvo contadas excepciones, con ligera e inapreciable tendencia alcista.



¿Pero el mínimo de hoy no había sido ya hace unas horas?
Lo digo porque se ha marcado otro (intradiario) hace un ratito ..


----------



## carvil (15 Jun 2009)

917-918 siguiente soporte


----------



## Kujire (15 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hay muchos más... leo bastantes más pero al final acabas con un cacao de mil pares... por eso te digo lo de volver a mis bases, ahí me daba igual las tendencias, los gráficos y su xxxx madre...
> 
> Un saludo



That's the secret! sentirte cómod@ con tu método, y siempre testearlo con la realidad no con el wishful thinking, hay mucho vendedor de humo por ahí fuera y nadie es 100% correcto, pero si tu sistema es correcto el 90% de las veces correcto tienes una mina en tus manos Wataru, ....y para el 10% restante tienes la MasterCardStop


----------



## Speculo (15 Jun 2009)

Como estáis con lo de los soportes...
En 825 tenía yo uno fijado. En cuanto lo ha roto, se ha ido al 823 sin pensárselo.

Nivel clave después de esto: el 820. Si los pierde, sí que va a oler a caca por algún sitio. Más de lo que ya huele.


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Pero el mínimo de hoy no había sido ya hace unas horas?
> Lo digo porque se ha marcado otro (intradiario) hace un ratito ..



Pues si, ya lo he visto y espero que sea el último mínimo del día y de toda la semana.

Al menos parece que tenemos algo de volatilidad, que ya iba siendo hora de que apareciera.


----------



## carvil (15 Jun 2009)

Yo creo que hoy testearemos el 903

Salu2


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuando se demuestre quien de los dos tenía razón espero que te pongas el Nelson a ti mismo
> 
> Vuelvo a decir que hay que ser extremadamente flexible de opiniones para operar en bolsa.








Saludos


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

ANPI.. ha comenzado...


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


>




Está bien  lo reconozco he tomado la opinión alcista demasiado rápido, pero ahora ya no hay tregua, se ha terminado el juego de bajar por hoy.

edito: y además voy largo en SAN para chincharte


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Jun 2009)

Juas... parecerá coña pero me iba bastante bien con lo sencillo que era.

Se coge una acción, se calcula la volatilidad media de las ultimas X sesiones, para referencia del stop. Opero en Horas de volatilidad (apertura, y hora de apertura yanki) y ponía un precio predeterminado (corto rango). Por eso no me gustaba... no dejaba correr las ganancias y hacia demasiadas operaciones aumentando la posibilidad de cagarla.

Quiero ver en el simulador la mejor manera de ajustar el stop y alguna medida temporal por la cual sino consigo objetivos, cierre y si los consigo continuar. Aquí ya me pierdo. ^__^ ¿Alguna ayudita?

La tendencia (largo o corto) no me importaba. Acertar con eso es díficil, pero se intentaba.

Un saludo


----------



## Catacrack (15 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ANPI.. ha comenzado...



Queremos ver los 3.00$ antes del cierre


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

Han hecho un pump and dump de unos minutos... veremos!


----------



## Kujire (15 Jun 2009)

HUSSAAAAAAAAAAAAA ......HUSSSAAAAAAAA .....HUUUUUUUUUUSA



Vale ya .....MAS CARGA!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jun 2009)

Me está cayendo la del pulpo... 

Cada vez que le doy al actualizar de R4, pierdo más.... estoy por no darle más... 

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (15 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Está bien  lo reconozco he tomado la opinión alcista demasiado rápido, pero ahora ya no hay tregua, se ha terminado el juego de bajar por hoy.
> 
> edito: y además voy largo en SAN para chincharte



Lo del SAN no vale. Ese valor es una apuesta segura: Nunca baja 

Edito: Por cierto, nuevo mínimo. En el Ibex, en el S&P, en todo ...


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Está bien  lo reconozco he tomado la opinión alcista demasiado rápido, pero ahora ya no hay tregua, se ha terminado el juego de bajar por hoy.



Toma chatín... el segundo del dia... hoy estás que te sales... 






Saludos


----------



## Kujire (15 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas... parecerá coña pero me iba bastante bien con lo sencillo que era.
> 
> Se coge una acción, se calcula la volatilidad media de las ultimas X sesiones, para referencia del stop. Opero en Horas de volatilidad (apertura, y hora de apertura yanki) y ponía un precio predeterminado (corto rango). Por eso no me gustaba... no dejaba correr las ganancias y hacia demasiadas operaciones aumentando la posibilidad de cagarla.
> 
> ...



Algo sencillo que puedes hacer es añadir los pivots a tu estrategia, los calculas en diferentes escalas de tiempo y vas ajustando según el recorrido(mira a Kobe que bien le ha ido con Pau) ponga un pivot en su vida!!

por cierto el 923 ya es historia


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me está cayendo la del pulpo...
> 
> Cada vez que le doy al actualizar de R4, pierdo más.... estoy por no darle más...
> 
> Saludos...



A mi también aunque me está enseñando la olvidada lección de tener paciencia y confirmar giros antes de meterse.

Aunque sigo estando seguro del giro al alza que vamos a tener.


----------



## Catacrack (15 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me está cayendo la del pulpo...
> 
> Cada vez que le doy al actualizar de R4, pierdo más.... estoy por no darle más...
> 
> Saludos...



Wellcome to the party!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi también aunque me está enseñando la olvidada lección de tener paciencia y confirmar giros antes de meterse.
> 
> Aunque sigo estando seguro del giro al alza que vamos a tener.



Yo no vendo, antes que se las quede el banco... 

Saludos...

PD: Ya doy casi por seguro que cobraré el dividendo de Repsol... jeje


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jun 2009)

Si lo mio está siendo una sangría... me gustaría ver la cuenta de Pepon al actualizarla segundo, tras segundo... :

*PEPON YO TE INVOCO!!!!
*
Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo no vendo, antes que se las quede el banco...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Ya doy casi por seguro que cobraré el dividendo de Repsol... jeje



Yo preferí, perder mil y perderme el dividendo, el 1 de Julio.. antes que perder tres mil. Si mañana hay otro día Bear total... pff pfff

Un saludo y ánimos jaja nos hacen falta.


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo no vendo, antes que se las quede el banco...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Ya doy casi por seguro que cobraré el dividendo de Repsol... jeje



Yo tengo los stops puestos y no los voy a quitar si han de saltar que salten, puedo haberme metido algo pronto en los valores donde estoy largo pero también se que subirán incluso con el mercado en contra.

Así que o salta el stop o se llega a objetivo y mientras tanto se mantiene.


----------



## Speculo (15 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me está cayendo la del pulpo...
> 
> Cada vez que le doy al actualizar de R4, pierdo más.... estoy por no darle más...
> 
> Saludos...



Eso es porque no tienes el streaming contratado. 
Pérdidas en tiempo real, sin darle al botón ni nada. Sólo para hombres con el pecho lleno de pelos.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (15 Jun 2009)

frankie says RELAX


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jun 2009)

Hemos parado en el fibo23,6% en el Stoxx... 

Saludos...

PD: Speculo, casi mejor no lo contrato... (total, tengo 4 mal puestos... )
PD2: Mulder, yo tb tengo stops puestos hombre...


----------



## Catacrack (15 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo tengo los stops puestos y no los voy a quitar si han de saltar que salten, puedo haberme metido algo pronto en los valores donde estoy largo pero también se que subirán incluso con el mercado en contra.
> 
> Así que o salta el stop o se llega a objetivo y mientras tanto se mantiene.



Es una incongruencia, si sabes con certeza que van a subir no pongas stop, total ya estamos vacunados contra el dolor...


----------



## Claca (15 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si lo mio está siendo una sangría... me gustaría ver la cuenta de Pepon al actualizarla segundo, tras segundo... :
> 
> *PEPON YO TE INVOCO!!!!
> *
> Saludos...



Ahora mismo 200 contratos suponen una pérdida de 400.000 euretes, pero él estimaba las pérdidas durante el recorte en un millón de euros, así que lo tiene todo controlado. 

Ser rico a veces tiene que doler, por eso


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jun 2009)

Largo en Stoxx 2429,5...  (Seré masoca...? 

Saludos...

PD: Remontada espectacular de mis Bankinter...


----------



## Speculo (15 Jun 2009)

La mano de Dios también aparece en la importante plaza europea situada en nuestra piel de toro. 
El dinerito fresco de los impuestos renovados sobre drogas y gasolina hará bien su trabajo y evitará una caída del Ibex superior al 2%.
¿Alguien da más?


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Es una incongruencia, si sabes con certeza que van a subir no pongas stop, total ya estamos vacunados contra el dolor...



Una de las cosas que me ha hecho aprender la bolsa es que se puede estar segurísimo de lo que va a pasar, acertar y aun así que el mercado vaya a la contra mucho más de lo que desearías.

Si los largos que tengo bajan demasiado los objetivos se harán más improbables de conseguir, así que es mejor salirse y ahorrar en coste de oportunidad que aguantar como un tonto hasta que algún día dejes de perder.

Las pérdidas que tengo ahora mismo son las ganancias que tenía esta mañana al poco de abrirse el mercado, si saltan los stops será algo más pero no mucho más y se que lo puedo recuperar en menos tiempo del que pasaría si mantuviera sin stop.

Por eso no vale la pena mantener pérdidas.


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Jun 2009)

Y lo que más me Jodx (así me desahogo un poco) es que la consola también se me ha jodido y vete a saber cuanto tardan los de Microsoft en repararla o darme una nueva grrr jajaja.

Típico día para haber tenido mucho curro y haberme distraido.

Un saludo a todos

Kujire... si Apolo estuviera aquí pfff jaja (yo me creía que la foto era de una presentadora de Tv, sin coñas.)


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Largo en Stoxx 2429,5...  (Seré masoca...?
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Remontada espectacular de mis Bankinter...



Y luego Tonuel me pone los Nelsons a mi :


----------



## Kujire (15 Jun 2009)

Bueno, voy haciendo plusvalías, muuuuuy poco a poco ok? no se asusten, aún voy a tardar un rato hoy hemos asaltado a la banca

... para volver a la carga se entiende jijijiji .... cómpreme un cortito señor taaa barato....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Y luego Tonuel me pone los Nelsons a mi :



Con toda la que ha caido hoy, y mis bankinter estan como las compré... 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Bueno, voy haciendo plusvalías, muuuuuy poco a poco ok? no se asusten, aún voy a tardar un rato hoy hemos asaltado a la banca
> 
> ... para volver a la carga se entiende jijijiji .... *cómpreme un cortito señor taaa barato*....



Querrás decir que *taa carooo*


----------



## Bayne (15 Jun 2009)

*Cortesía de otro hilo*

Y de otro foro

Bols@spain » Un regalito para vds:


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

*Mano de dios, yo te invoco*


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Y de otro foro
> 
> Bols@spain » Un regalito para vds:
> 
> ...


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2009)

*Y después de la masacre sólo quedaron gacelas destripadas por doquier...* :









Saludos


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

Señores!

Igual que estaba bastante seguro este viernes pasado de que tendríamos gap a la baja hoy y de que tocaban cortos, estoy seguro hoy de que los mínimos de hoy (que podríamos haberlos visto ya o no) serán los mínimos semanales y de que a partir de ahora subiremos.

Por eso voy largo.


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

Tampoco ha ido demasiado negativo el día:

TRE, CIERRE EN 33,00€ compra en 33.03EUR

SOS, CIERRE EN 3,00€ compra en 3,02€

CDR, CIERRE EN 5,86€ compra en 5.69€


----------



## evidente (15 Jun 2009)

dentro de ANPI a 2,02.
el movimiento con TRE ha dejado para la cena, modesta, pero cena al fin.
después de varias semanas lamiéndome las heridas causadas por Citi me animo a entrar en el ruedo...aprovecho para agradecer a DP por llamar miatención sobre TRE hoy por la mañana y porel dato de ANPI (que llevo siguiendados semanas)!


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Jun 2009)

¿Podríamos haber ido a cerrar el gap que dejó el Sp el 1 de Junio?

spx15.png (image)


----------



## Kujire (15 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Kujire... si Apolo estuviera aquí pfff jaja (yo me creía que la foto era de una presentadora de Tv, sin coñas.)



Apolo y Percebo ... no sé pero lo de Percebo me tiene preocupada, él había comentado que no se encontraba del todo ok, deseo que no sea nada. Echo de menos que se meta conmigo y me llame bicho, bruja, leona.... y todas esas cosas

Wataru, el mundo está lleno de mujeres cañón ... sólo hay un problema... no van casa a buscar al forero de burbuja.info y si la situación en España está muy malita pues a otro sitio desafortunadamente el mundo está mal repartido porque hay más mujeres que hombres:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hGLZqDXau98&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hGLZqDXau98&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

En MESA voy palmando como un campeón... hay rumores del chapter 11.... lo mismo compro + XD


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Jun 2009)

Uish... Kujire lo malo de intenet es que no se pueden apreciar las ironías o tonos. Así que si te soy sincero, no se si he pillado bien lo que me querías decir (creo que lo he entendido, pero por si acaso). 

Sobre lo de España... pues si te soy sincero, prefiero las sudamericanas. Las españolas son muy majas pero... me tiran más las de allí.


Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

Por lo que deduzco de algunas expresiones de Kujire... o es de Puerto Rico, Venezuela... ella nos iluminará.  ese nuevo avatar tiene luz propia! XD


----------



## Kujire (15 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores!
> 
> Igual que estaba bastante seguro este viernes pasado de que tendríamos gap a la baja hoy y de que tocaban cortos, estoy seguro hoy de que los mínimos de hoy (que podríamos haberlos visto ya o no) serán los mínimos semanales y de que a partir de ahora subiremos.
> 
> Por eso voy largo.



Sr. Mulder ... cada vez que usted dice las palabras "mínimo" y "ahora subiremos" , el Stoxx cae dos puntos de media, .... me temo que es casualidad pero podría ser que todavía estuviéramos buscando el bottom... yo sin duda estoy ayudando a ello


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (15 Jun 2009)

coño parece que al botas le han enculado en la subasta a lo bestia


tonuel que hacias hace 15 minutos que no estabas en el ordenador escribiendo???

no estarías soplando al botines la nuca????


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> tonuel que hacias hace 15 minutos que no estabas en el ordenador escribiendo???
> 
> no estarías soplando al botines la nuca????




Mejor no te lo cuento... :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Jun 2009)

Pfff ¿chapter 11 en Mesa? Don pepito... menos mal que soy un cagao jajaja, no ya en serio. Hasta que no veamos un poco de luz... las compañías aéreas van a sufrir mucho. Y más en la zona de Hawai, que según leí, les estaba golpeando la crisis duro. Los funcionarios, iban a recortarles el sueldo (según ellos trabajar gratis 1 día a la semana u así).


----------



## Kujire (15 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Por lo que deduzco de algunas expresiones de Kujire... o es de Puerto Rico, Venezuela... ella nos iluminará.  ese nuevo avatar tiene luz propia! XD



Caliente caliente DP, no se le escapa nada, veo que ha hecho buena pesca... yo soy más de comer que de pescar, ... pero me encanta el marisquito y el pescado en general jiji


----------



## Speculo (15 Jun 2009)

Bueno, actualizo la imagen del otro día, porque creo que es más fiable seguir a este que al Ibex. Pienso que los movimientos de SAN son los que van a dar la verdadera medida de lo que va a pasar con nuestro índice esta semana.
Las líneas ni las he tocado. Están justo donde las dejé el otro día.






Jugada para borrachos. Los huevos los dejamos para otro momento.
El SAN cierra en mínimos y lame justo la base de la cuña. Lo de la directriz rota se arregla dibujando otra vez la raya. Lo de la cuña a punto de perforarse, ya no se arregla con otro dibujo.
El cuidador es muy listo y muy atrevido. Les deja el trabajo sucio a los americanos y se la juega a doble o nada.
Lo dicho, huevos a parte, una jugada para borrachos.


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

Algunas acciones de USA... son como jugar a la ruleta... MESA la tengo aparcada desde hace tiempo... me tiene que dar alegrias, el día menos pensado!

Kujire... ya sabes que me gusta el pescado y la carne... sin doble sentido, eh!


----------



## Alexandros (15 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mejor no te lo cuento... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Ponme un Nelson Tonuel, me he quitado los cortos con SAN a 7.95 esta mañana. ME CAGÜEN LA PUTA DE OROS JODERRR


----------



## evidente (15 Jun 2009)

Compradas más ANPI A 1,95...no me levanto ni para ir al baño...


----------



## donpepito (15 Jun 2009)

KBLB - Kraig Biocraft Laboratories Inc - Google Finance

OTC... en RT4 solo dejan vender OTC, no quieren dejar habilitado el BOTON DE COMPRA en OTCs... 

Para los pillados de hace unos años que tienen OTCs en cartera.

CRME vigila está cot...


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Ponme un Nelson Tonuel, me he quitado los cortos con SAN a 7.95 esta mañana. ME CAGÜEN LA PUTA DE OROS JODERRR



Lo siento... los de hoy se los ha llevado todos Mulder... :o


Por cierto Mulder...

¿Qué indica para mañana aquella teoria suya del cierre del SAN...? :




Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Jun 2009)

Maña SAN BBVA y etc etc se la pegan.

Moody`s ha bajado el rating a 25 cajas bancos españoles...

Podeis ver cuantos cortos llevan algunas agencias afines a ellos??

Creo que voy a vender lo que tengo ahora mismo y pillar más cortos casi de cualquier cosa...


----------



## Alexandros (15 Jun 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Maña SAN BBVA y etc etc se la pegan.
> 
> Moody`s ha bajado el rating a 25 cajas bancos españoles...
> 
> ...



Pues ahora jodido hija, el mercado está chapado. Como no te pongas corta a mercado en preapertura jodido lo veo... A no ser que usted también sea jugadora de la ruleta en WS claro...

Eso si, de todas maneras el gap de mañana ya está reservado :


----------



## Speculo (15 Jun 2009)

Otra de las que sigo, BME, velón como hacía tiempo que no se veía. El valor va a su bola y los movimientos horarios no es raro verlos rondar el 2% arriba o abajo, pero lo de hoy ha sido un poco bestia.
Espantada general de gacelas, que no sé si es buena cosa o mala porque los movimientos a partir de ahora pueden ser brutales en un sentido o en otro y sin seguir al mercado.
Indicador cortado hacia abajo, dando señal de venta clara casi sin confirmación.

Otro valor que comentáis hoy, TRE. Yo tendría mucho cuidado con TRE porque oigo que es el valor a comprar hasta en el telediario. Ojo con TRE, que llevan empapelando desde el 8 de junio con un descaro que asusta.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (15 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo siento... los de hoy se los ha llevado todos Mulder... :o
> 
> 
> Por cierto Mulder...
> ...



no te metas con mulder, que mira que me avisó en bankinter y no le hice caso, y así me fue


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (15 Jun 2009)

os dejo esto donde viene cada caja y banquito


leeros la mención especial para el santander


FT Alphaville » Blog Archive » Moody’s bank downgrades, pain in Spain edition


----------



## Kujire (15 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Uish... Kujire lo malo de intenet es que no se pueden apreciar las ironías o tonos. Así que si te soy sincero, no se si he pillado bien lo que me querías decir (creo que lo he entendido, pero por si acaso).
> 
> Sobre lo de España... pues si te soy sincero, prefiero las sudamericanas. Las españolas son muy majas pero... me tiran más las de allí.
> 
> ...



Ya sé lo que no ha entendido, mire a veces nos gusta que nos chinchen, es un juego delicado pero atrevido y que es muy dificil de jugar, el Sr. Percebo tenía esa cualidad lo hacía con cariño, (por supuesto no le pregunte esto a la sra Aido) y aunque parezca raro pues es un punto a su favor que a mi me gustaba, echo de menos su buen humor, su horóscopo, etc... Por eso mismo, como él había comentado que tenía la tensión un poco rara y que le convenia descansar deseo que lo haga y que se recupere. Seguro que está más tiempo con su chiki y familia que al final es lo que cuenta... que esto son dos días y el dinero sólo sirve para pagar facturas.

Obama está hablando de las farmas cuidadín cuidadín contando chistes y tal... (el "y tal" se lo tomo prestado a Tonuel)


----------



## Catacrack (15 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Obama está hablando de las farmas cuidadín cuidadín contando chistes y tal... (el "y tal" se lo tomo prestado a Tonuel)



Que dice el presi de las farmas!


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ya sé lo que no ha entendido, mire a veces nos gusta que nos chinchen, es un juego delicado pero atrevido y que es muy dificil de jugar, el Sr. Percebo tenía esa cualidad lo hacía con cariño, (por supuesto no le pregunte esto a la sra Aido) y aunque parezca raro pues es un punto a su favor que a mi me gustaba, echo de menos su buen humor, su horóscopo, etc... Por eso mismo, como él había comentado que tenía la tensión un poco rara y que le convenia descansar deseo que lo haga y que se recupere. Seguro que está más tiempo con su chiki y familia que al final es lo que cuenta... que esto son dos días y el dinero sólo sirve para pagar facturas.
> 
> Obama está hablando de las farmas cuidadín cuidadín contando chistes y tal... (el "y tal" se lo tomo prestado a Tonuel)



Percebo vivirá entre 300-500 mts de mi casa, pero vamos ni idea... lo mismo lo conozco, pero no se.

Yo pienso que se ha tomado unas vacaciones de Bolsa, porque si fueran de otro tipo con la family seguro nos habría avisado. 

Ains... soy bastante obtuso, para las ironías, a veces tardo en pillarlas (al estilo Hommer u Homero )

Un saludo


----------



## Kujire (15 Jun 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Que dice el presi de las farmas!



que les va a cortar los .... seguros, es decir las seguras plusvalias del sistema de salud medicare, no va a subsidiar esos costes, va a introducir una reforma para impedir que esos costes sigan subiendo año a año incrementando brutalmente el déficit en 8 años, sería la partida presupuestaria que mas dinero tendría que dedicar US. También van a regular los seguros médicos normales (como el mio) para que no puedan subir las pólizas cómo les dá la gana... y lo que es peor si te pones enferma grave te pueden dejar tirada. En principio debería estar listo para Octubre,... van a regular y meterle mano al sector nacionalizando un sistema público para toda la población que competirá con el privado... todo esto en ppio pero a ver como queda....


----------



## Speculo (15 Jun 2009)

El stoxx se hunde en la miseria...
Y el nivel a vigilar en el S&P es el 920.


----------



## Kujire (15 Jun 2009)

Es normal, los cocos están vendiendo, NO HAY SALIDA MÁS ALLÁ DE LA VENTA

Si pierde 920, .... virgencita virgencita, con todas mis fuerzas a por el 915!!!


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Es normal, los cocos están vendiendo, NO HAY SALIDA MÁS ALLÁ DE LA VENTA
> 
> Si pierde 920, .... virgencita virgencita, con todas mis fuerzas a por el 915!!!




*919,90...*

*Vamos... empujad.....* :



Saludos :


----------



## Speculo (15 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Es normal, los cocos están vendiendo, NO HAY SALIDA MÁS ALLÁ DE LA VENTA
> 
> Si pierde 920, .... virgencita virgencita, con todas mis fuerzas a por el 915!!!



De momento resisten bien, aunque no rebota. Antes era tocar un soporte e irse los precios a por uvas en segundos. Ahora los soportes funcionan, pero ya no hay elasticidad, el precio se queda pegado.


----------



## Kujire (15 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> De momento resisten bien, aunque no rebota. Antes era tocar un soporte e irse los precios a por uvas en segundos. Ahora los soportes funcionan, pero ya no hay elasticidad, el precio se queda pegado.



un compa de planta se ha hecho la bajada con este video

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-f1cwycSWq0&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-f1cwycSWq0&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

dale volúmen, y mira la caída desde del stoxx en slow motion.... dentro de 15mins la cosa se va a decidir.... relax & surf


----------



## Catacrack (15 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Catacrack dijo:
> 
> 
> > Quereis perdidas, tomar perdidas.
> ...




Quiero recuperar lo que en su dia me arrebato AIG. La estoy esperando entre 1.45-1.50$. ¿Como lo veis? Recuperare mis 2.800€ o palmare otros tantos. Ya he aprendido a aguantar el dolor. Por no decir que ya las vi en su dia a 0.39$ claro que por aquel entonces tenia poco invertido.


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

Del SAN he de decir que la semana pasada salía no se quien de los luxemburgos diciendo que a medio/largo plazo la veia muy bien para largo....larguísimo, todo con mucho bombo, platillo y alharaca.

Y hoy nos dicen que no la recomiendan, que es un mal valor, bla bla bla, más bombo, platillo y maracas.

Pues a mi todo esto me suena a movimiento culinario del gran chef Botín para:

1.- Quitar el miedo al gacelerío, superando los 8 euros, para que todos aquellos que *solo se fijan en el precio*, se decidan a entrar mientras babean a lo hommie. Para mejorar el apetitoso plato dejamos el cierre del viernes decorado con una bonita envolvente alcista.

2.- Una vez quitado el miedo y recolectado el dinero de las gacelas, metemos el superpapelón y escaldamos a los pezqueñines a base de bien que huyen de nuevo despavoridos, para ello nos aprovechamos de que nuestros analistos saben con certeza que este día habrá caidas y lo usamos como excusa.

3.- Seguimos subiendo sin gacelas de por medio, ya les meteremos el papelón de nuevo a finales de septiembre en máximos absolutos que ahora se pasarán un buen tiempo sin entrar y luego los tendremos de vacaciones.

Y esto solo guiándome por 'fundamentales' (jajaja)


----------



## Kujire (15 Jun 2009)

...jugando de nuevo con los 920.... yo tengo la caña preparada.... no vaya a ser que me pase lo de Villa ayer y me pille desprevenida

Lo de AIG es algo personal y eso es malo... aki sin sentimientos se opera mejor


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Del SAN he de decir que la semana pasada salía no se quien de los luxemburgos diciendo que a medio/largo plazo la veia muy bien para largo....larguísimo, todo con mucho bombo, platillo y alharaca.
> 
> Y hoy nos dicen que no la recomiendan, que es un mal valor, bla bla bla, más bombo, platillo y maracas.
> 
> ...



El origen de esta información no se la puedo desvelar, pero:

1- No ven recorrido al alza a RV.

2- Repunte de tipos tanto en FED como en ECB.

3- Largo en $. Objetivo 1.30.

4- Bajistas en deuda soberana.


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> El origen de esta información no se la puedo desvelar, pero:
> 
> 1- No ven recorrido al alza a RV.
> 
> ...



Todos los días leo 50.000 recomendaciones como estas, subamos, bajemos o vayamos en lateral, de analistas muy '_famosos_' y gestores de '_grandes y famosos_' hedge funds, curiosamente todos ellos '_predijeron_' algún gran guano ya fuera en 1987, en el 2000, o en 2007 o puede que sean el '_analista de moda_'.

Al menos mis recomendaciones digo que son mias y creo que, aunque alguna vez falle, acierto más que ellos que son tan _'famosos, grandes y están de moda_'.


----------



## Speculo (15 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Del SAN he de decir que la semana pasada salía no se quien de los luxemburgos diciendo que a medio/largo plazo la veia muy bien para largo....larguísimo, todo con mucho bombo, platillo y alharaca.
> 
> Y hoy nos dicen que no la recomiendan, que es un mal valor, bla bla bla, más bombo, platillo y maracas.
> 
> ...



Si hablamos de fundamentales y puestos a elucubrar, es mucho más sencillo que todo eso.

El Santander va a hacer una ampliación de capital en breve. El precio está ahora mismo parado en una directriz alcista de larguísimo plazo (observar un gráfico a más de quince años, por favor).
Ya que el valor va a rebotar contra ese techo al menos un par de veces, Botín va a dejar que caiga para vender la ampliación. El valor tiene que estrellarse cuando la venda, así que el momento actual es idóneo para hacerlo: Cae porque los mercados así lo deciden, vendo mi ampliación y me evito tener que ver cómo el banco cae dos veces y se lleva con él a todo el Ibex.


----------



## chameleon (15 Jun 2009)

joer como han aguantado los 920

la mano de dios aparece en 15 min, no? 

espero que no se rompan estos niveles o nos iremos muy abajo...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Todos los días leo 50.000 recomendaciones como estas, subamos, bajemos o vayamos en lateral, de analistas muy '_famosos_' y gestores de '_grandes y famosos_' hedge funds, curiosamente todos ellos '_predijeron_' algún gran guano ya fuera en 1987, en el 2000, o en 2007 o puede que sean el '_analista de moda_'.
> 
> Al menos mis recomendaciones digo que son mias y creo que, aunque alguna vez falle, acierto más que ellos que son tan _'famosos, grandes y están de moda_'.



No escapará a su fina percepción señor Mulder, que yo no estoy recomendando nada. Sólo estoy poniendo en conocimiento público valoraciones que de otro modo es dificil acceder. Lo de sus recomendaciones es asunto a parte, nadie le discute nada al respecto.

Como usted bien sabe, son creadores de mercado, y como tal, aunque esten equivocados, si lo mueven todo a un sitio, es probable que vayamos a ese sitio. Nada más.


----------



## chameleon (15 Jun 2009)

venga no os enfadéis, que ya tenemos la manita aquí


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> venga no os enfadéis, que ya tenemos la manita aquí



Saca la manita que te vas a acordar hamijo... :










Saludos


----------



## Gamu (15 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> El origen de esta información no se la puedo desvelar, pero:
> 
> 1- No ven recorrido al alza a RV.
> 
> ...



me puedes explicar como coño un hedge fund "creador de mercado" va a subir los tipos de interés?¿?¿

Por otro lado, como se pongan largos en el dolar... los chinos y los rusos se van a poner muy contentos, y van a empapelar a esos hedge funds de dolares a base de bien. Y yo con ellos. 

Habiendo tanto dolar por ahi suelto, en manos de gente deseando soltarlos, ponerse largo en el dolar es buscarse la ruina. Allá ellos...


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

Siento un dolor muy fuerte en el brazo....¿que será? es...

LA GARRAAAA, el terror de los tonueles 

Ya estamos por encima del cierre de las 17:30, lo siento hamijos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Jun 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> me puedes explicar como coño un hedge fund "creador de mercado" va a subir los tipos de interés?¿?¿
> 
> Por otro lado, como se pongan largos en el dolar... los chinos y los rusos se van a poner muy contentos, y van a empapelar a esos hedge funds de dolares a base de bien. Y yo con ellos.
> 
> Habiendo tanto dolar por ahi suelto, en manos de gente deseando soltarlos, ponerse largo en el dolar es buscarse la ruina. Allá ellos...



Y yo cuando he dicho que sea un HF, y cuando he dicho yo que vayan a subir los tipos.

¿?


----------



## Kujire (15 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Siento un dolor muy fuerte en el brazo....¿que será? es...
> 
> LA GARRAAAA, el terror de los tonueles
> 
> Ya estamos por encima del cierre de las 17:30, *lo siento hamijos*.



[modo Tonuel Away ON]

...mejor que se siente no se le vaya a esparramar el guano por la pata abajo

...mañana más... que el Botas me espera.... y tal

Saludos

PD: Sin acritud

[modo Tonuel Away OFF]


----------



## carvil (15 Jun 2009)

Buenas noches

Mulder el rebote se daría por acabado, concretamente por debajo de 873-875

Salu2


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> [modo Tonuel Away ON]
> 
> ...mejor que se siente no se le vaya a esparramar el guano por la pata abajo
> 
> ...



La verdad es que nos vamos al guano, pero creo que eso no sucederá mañana. En el Stoxx tengo como objetivo de bajada el 2369 pero eso será hasta el 26 de junio, dia en que toca hacer un mínimo muy importante que no será rebasado hasta agosto, si no es el 26 será el 29.

El Stoxx ya ha superado niveles importantes para bajar, pero el S&P (sorprendentemente) no lo ha hecho, aunque al S&P también lo tengo bajista hasta el 888 con margen temporal para hacerlo hasta el 29 de junio.

Para mañana tengo muchísimas señales de largos en valores europeos y españoles, y alguno testimonial para cortos, que además son chicharros, no creo que nos caigamos, puede que más adelante si.


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> *Siento un dolor muy fuerte en el brazo*....¿que será? es...
> 
> LA GARRAAAA, el terror de los tonueles




Nada hombre... pídele al botas una pastillita a ver si se te pasa... :o









Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jun 2009)

hola muchachada...hoy dia de rosas y plusvalias....os dije que cerrariamos el gap del miercoles y me he llevado 190 points ,en futuros,mas el santa y el popu que ya los tengo en positivo,con un + en la cuenta que da gusto verlo...y ademas mi churri ha aprobado arquitectura..... ole,reole y recontraole....vivan los lunes!
mañana creo que subiremos poquito pero subiremos 9565 o por ahi


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Nada hombre... pídele al botas una pastillita a ver si se te pasa... :o



Esta es buena semana para ponerse largos, si todo falla siempre te queda el vencimiento


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Esta es buena semana para ponerse largos, si todo falla siempre te queda el vencimiento




El stop que tienes en el SAN te lo voy a reventar antes del viernes... :


gacela...



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El stop que tienes en el SAN te lo voy a reventar antes del viernes... :
> 
> gacela...



Pues deberíamos tener un 11-S por duplicado para que el SAN baje más 1 punto en menos de 4 sesiones


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues deberíamos tener un 11-S por duplicado para que el SAN baje más 1 punto en menos de 4 sesiones



un 13% en 4 dias? eso esta hecho


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jun 2009)

si lo conseguis os invito a todos a una mariscada como jamas ha conocido el hombre


----------



## Kujire (15 Jun 2009)

he oído mariscada? ... si hay reto me apunto!! zurrarle "al botas" es lo que siempre he deseado (desde pequeñita) ... pero como no controlo al SAN ni al POP que alguien nos plasme un plan para "ejecutar" y que alguien coordine la operación ... prometo despertarme


----------



## tonuel (15 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> he oído mariscada? ... si hay reto me apunto!! zurrarle "al botas" es lo que siempre he deseado (desde pequeñita) ... pero como no controlo al SAN ni al POP que alguien nos plasme un plan para "ejecutar" y que alguien coordine la operación ... prometo despertarme



Esta semana nos bañaremos en lagos de plusvalias... 


Sólo hay que darle al botón... :









Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Jun 2009)

a ver si no llegamos a los 9850 y esto es el dia 1 A.T.R. (after tonuel returns)...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hemos parado en el fibo23,6% en el Stoxx...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



Buenas noches... pues al final, hemos parado justamente ahí... abrí dos largos en ese momento, a ver que tal abrimos mañana... no llamemos al guano tan pronto, no se ha roto ninguna tendencia del rebote...

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Jun 2009)

al loro:


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-de-la-situacion-carpatos-64.html#post1761458


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Jun 2009)

Guanoooooooooooooooooooo 

Al fin,los numeros rojos estan muy verdes,mañana con las plusvalias metere mas cortos.

El dia de puta madre,pulverizo el crono con la moto y la bolsa baja,la vida es bella


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Guanoooooooooooooooooooo




Y Mulder empapelado por los chicos del botas.... 




sin acritud y tal... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> al loro:
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-de-la-situacion-carpatos-64.html#post1761458



Del artículo:



> Con el objetivo declarado de evitar que en el futuro se produzcan nuevas crisis como la que está viviendo todavía el país, la propuesta de Obama dedicará un capítulo especial a la necesidad de establecer controles más estrictos en productos concretos como las hipotecas o las tarjetas de crédito, a tenor de lo ocurrido con las 'subprime' y el alto endeudamiento de millones de estadounidenses.



Parafraseando a cierta firma que corre por ahí: un politico es aquel que te da un paraguas cuando ya ha dejado de llover y estás empapado.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Y Mulder empapelado por los chicos del botas....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajajaja si Mulder va largo en SAN es la mejor señal para nuestros cortos,alguien mas empapelado?

Sin acritud


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Jun 2009)

mulder dijo:


> del artículo:
> 
> 
> 
> Parafraseando a cierta firma que corre por ahí: Un politico es aquel que te da un paraguas cuando ya ha dejado de llover y estás empapelado.



:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas noches... pues al final, hemos parado justamente ahí... abrí dos largos en ese momento, a ver que tal abrimos mañana... no llamemos al guano tan pronto, no se ha roto ninguna tendencia del rebote...
> 
> Saludos...



El wishful thinking de los muy pillados con cortos de este hilo es tan fuerte que se desborda, como si una presa se rompiera, cada vez que tenemos una bajada de cierta consideración 

Luego viene la lógica calma y compás de espera.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El wishful thinking de los muy pillados con cortos de este hilo es tan fuerte que se desborda, como si una presa se rompiera, cada vez que tenemos una bajada de cierta consideración
> 
> Luego viene la lógica calma y compás de espera.



Mulder, por lo que más quieras, acierta.

Mis escasos € dependen de ello.


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

Hola chavales, 


Vengo de fiesta de celebrar la empapelada... 


Pero ahora toca dormirla... hasta mañana...










Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Jun 2009)

Citi's Levkovich: Not in new bull mkt | Reuters


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Jun 2009)

tonuel:

NEW YORK (Reuters) - While stocks have recovered from March lows, the market has not entered a new long-term bull market, Tobias Levkovich, chief U.S. equity strategist for Citigroup, said on Monday.

Absent some new and unforeseen shock, the market should not revisit the March lows, Levkovich told the Reuters Investment Outlook Summit in New York.

*"We don't believe we're in a new secular bull market," Levkovich said. "Do I think we're seeing the March 9 lows again? Not without exogenous variables at this point. Can we have a pullback in markets? Of course."*

*He said he sees the market as similar to what was seen in the 1930s and '70s in the United States, when it took many years for stocks to return to their previous highs.*

"From 1932 when you hit your bottom to 1940 ... I think most people would say we were mired in the Great Depression. Yet in that period there were five major trading rallies that averaged 90 percent," Levkovich said.

But, he said, the bull market did not start until 1956. Similarly, in the 1970s, there were six major trading rallies, yet the market's bull run did not start until 1982.

Levkovich sees the benchmark S&P 500 index hitting 1,000 by year end. That would be an 8 percent increase from the 923 level the index ended at on Monday.

Each of the three major indexes fell more than 2 percent on Monday, pressured by regional manufacturing data and resource shares. But the S&P index has gained about 40 percent since the 12-year closing low of March 9.

Investors have been keen for more definitive signs that an economic recovery will be strong enough to sustain a rebound in corporate profits.

Levkovich sees U.S. corporate earnings down in the second and third quarters, but up in the fourth quarter. He expects earnings gains of 10 percent in 2010.

"In some instances, we will have very favorable comparisons," he said.

Data compiled by Thomson Reuters shows a 34.6 percent decline in S&P 500 earnings in the upcoming second quarter, a 21.6 percent decline in the third quarter and a 165.9 percent jump in earnings in the fourth quarter.

Levkovich also expects that U.S. government stimulus and industrial activity may be the key drivers for an economic recovery.

He said he thinks Federal Reserve Chairman Ben Bernanke "has done a decent job under the circumstances.

"It's theoretical to think that someone could have done it better," he said.

(Reporting by Caroline Valetkevitch, editing by Jeffrey Benkoe and Dan Grebler)


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

Tras el cierre en 2438 en el Stoxx tenemos que el objetivo para mañana por la mañana está en 2450, el espacio temporal para llegar a este precio son las 17:00, pero yo creo que llegaremos por la mañana.

En el vencimiento de septiembre el Stoxx ha cerrado en 2433, esto es importante tenerlo en cuenta para esta semana porque así sabremos como de grande puede ser el gap con el que abramos el viernes, el anterior vencimiento provocó un mínimo importante durante el rebote aunque al final no pasó nada y se siguió subiendo.

Y por otra parte a mi me importa un carajo estar largo o corto, como ya he dicho muchas veces puedo cambiar de opinión más rápido que de camiseta, y que las bolsas tengan que bajar no significa que lo hagan en línea recta. La mentalidad cuadrada de estar siempre cortos 'por mis coj....' me parece que son ganas de perder el tiempo y el dinero, aunque sea muy divertido.

No digo que no haya que ponerse corto, pero si que hay que hacerlo en el momento adecuado, estar corto desde hace más de 1 mes esperando a que caiga lo de hoy NO es lo adecuado. Al menos si lo que se quiere es ganar.

El San algún dia caerá fuerte y perforará los mínimos de este año y el pasado, pero eso no pasará mañana si no hay un gran cataclismo de por medio y no pasará porque de lo contrario ya lo habríamos visto.

¿que hoy se ha ganado con los cortos? si, pero será el que se haya puesto corto *HOY*, no el que lo hizo hace más de una semana.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Jun 2009)

hamijo, si hoy no han tirado a los grandes bancos españoles los de moodys junto a los demas, ha sido porque lo va a hacer en 1 mes


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Jun 2009)

se lo pongo a tonuel para que mañana se levante con el pijama corto:




> NEW YORK (Reuters) - Technical analyst Robert Prechter on Monday said he sees the United States losing its top AAA credit rating by the end of 2010, as he stuck by a deeply bearish outlook on the U.S. economy and stock market.
> 
> Prechter, known for predicting the 1987 stock market crash, joins a growing coterie of market heavyweights in forecasting the United States will lose its top credit rating as the government issues trillions of dollars in debt to fund efforts to bail out the economy.
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ely-lose-aaa-rating-prechter.html#post1761949


----------



## Alexandros (16 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> se lo pongo a tonuel para que mañana se levante con el pijama corto:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ely-lose-aaa-rating-prechter.html#post1761949



Una pregunta Azkuna...¿Lo de Madoff llegó a tener calificación?


Un saludo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Jun 2009)

ya sabe la respuesta hamijo 




pero esta en este hilo por lo del dow jones, no por lo que esta pensando cabroncete


----------



## Alexandros (16 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ya sabe la respuesta hamijo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es tarde y estoy algo espeso, no lo he cogido amigo del norte...:o


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Jun 2009)

era AAA sí, como lo es USA.... no se refería a que USA es un maddoff?


----------



## Alexandros (16 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> era AAA sí, como lo es USA.... no se refería a que USA es un maddoff?



Je,je,je también si.


Pues no sabía que tenía la misma calificación la verdad - Tu has hecho el chiste.


En estos casi dos años de foro solo he aprendido málamente los rudimentos de la economía pero aún asií no me complico mucho la vida. El dinero es una estafa piramidal, los bancos son una puta mentira y vamos directitos a la Tercera Guerra Mundial . No se si será en 2012, en Octubre o cuando sea, pero vamos, el desenlance será militar segurísimo.


Aquí te dejo una versión chorra de una de los Beatles para que te alegre la madrugada. Un saludo.


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7DWtQNi2LlQ&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7DWtQNi2LlQ&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​
Y bueno también coincido con Peter Schiff en mucho de lo que dice en este video con ese temazo y la voz en off de fondo. Acojona.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XIZgfj7W_rE&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XIZgfj7W_rE&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (16 Jun 2009)

yo le pondria un AAA al zapaca de 23 años que me acabo de tomar


Ron Zacapa Centenario 23 Year Old Rum $40.


jijjijiji


----------



## ralph (16 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> era AAA sí, como lo es USA.... no se refería a que USA es un maddoff?




Era A..A.. A..normal

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4VkXdrPLjfU&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4VkXdrPLjfU&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (16 Jun 2009)

Mirad el anuncio que he visto hoy en la sección de contactos del expansión


"Señorita Volatilidad, hago en cada sesión lo que no te ha hecho nadie, por arriba y por abajo. Especializada en toda clase de posturas (cisne negro, triangulos convergentes, la fibonacci). Sólo clientes solventes, preferiblemente del sector financiero. No contesto llamadas ocultas ni mensajes. Absoluta seriedad y discreción. Tlf:xxxxxxxxx"

Me he quedado:


----------



## nief (16 Jun 2009)

Toñon importante en el nikkei

Nikkei 225	6/16 - *close 
9,752.88 - 286.79


----------



## chameleon (16 Jun 2009)

el nikkei se ha dejado lo que subió ayer más el 2% de WS

no podemos bajar de 919!! (nos despeñaríamos... )

Buenos días!


----------



## Samzer (16 Jun 2009)

Santander: Marubozu puro negro - 1332098 - 16/06/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es

A por el botas!


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (16 Jun 2009)

Tonuel´s Day


----------



## rosonero (16 Jun 2009)

SAN en preapertura 7.95. Minipunto para mulder.


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

Buenos días.

Ayer el IBEX, recortó menos que otras plazas europeas... y las figuras en el SAN.... los cuidadores del SAN... se las pasan por .... esto es España!


----------



## carvil (16 Jun 2009)

Buenos dias 

*Goldman Sachs mejroa a 'comprar' su recomendación sobre Santander

Los analistas de la firma de inversión estadounidense han revisado al alza su reocmendación sobre los títulos de Santnader, desde 'neutral' hasta 'comprar', con un precio objetivo que pasa de los 9,1 euros por acción anteriores hasta los 10,7 euros, por encima de los 7,85 euros con los que partirá en la jornada de hoy. *

Salu2


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

Fuera de SAN a 7.93, entrada en 7.91 me gano la comisión y poco más, a pesar de la apertura creo que me equivoqué con esta.

Hale, ya pueden chincharse y rabiar como los locos del manicomio


----------



## chameleon (16 Jun 2009)

queda el último achuchón arriba


----------



## chollero (16 Jun 2009)

Buenos dias

Hoy cerramos en rojo


----------



## carvil (16 Jun 2009)

Brotes rojos ::: 

*Las ventas de viviendas se desploman un 47,6% en abril

El desplome en las ventas de viviendas se agravó en el pasado mes de abril, al registrar una caída del 47,6% interanual, y del 24,3% respecto a marzo, según los datos publicados por el INE. *

Salu2


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jun 2009)

Buenos días a todos.

Yo ando bastante jiñao con las SOS.MC, que en un ataque de locura especulatonta me agarré ayer... pero bueno, a ver que es lo que pasa...

Como valora DP HF, su posición en las mismas¿?.

Saludos a todos


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

Mi intención es permanecer en el valor hasta el viernes... los 2,95€ tienen que actuar de suelo temporal.


----------



## Speculo (16 Jun 2009)

Hola. Buenos días.

Tenemos ahora mismo, mientras escribo esto, al Ibex en negativo.
Era de esperar una apertura ligeramente bajista, pero como somos los más chulos, pues abrimos al alza y luego nos caemos, para que se note que existimos o algo así 

Hoy supongo que más de lo mismo. Lateralidad y más lateralidad, que seguirá mientras no se perforen los niveles claves. Y no se van a perforar.


----------



## Speculo (16 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Fuera de SAN a 7.93, entrada en 7.91 me gano la comisión y poco más, a pesar de la apertura creo que me equivoqué con esta.
> 
> Hale, ya pueden chincharse y rabiar como los locos del manicomio



La que te está saliendo rana es BME, aunque sus movimientos son normales para el valor. Es un valor para corazones templados.
Si lo aguantas, te recupera en una sesión todo lo perdido y, además, pocas gacelas tiene el valor dentro ahora mismo. Aunque puede que esto último no sea todo lo bueno que parece...


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Fuera de SAN a 7.93, entrada en 7.91 me gano la comisión y poco más, a pesar de la apertura creo que me equivoqué con esta.
> 
> Hale, ya pueden chincharse y rabiar como los locos del manicomio





mamacaca... 


Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Jun 2009)

buenos dias,mis pequeños drugos..esperando al SAN en los alrededores de 8 para meterle mas cortos de esos buenos


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> mamacaca...



Prefiero eso a estar aguantando minusvalías de 2 o 3 ceros, asumo que estoy equivocado y a por la siguiente. Y encima me salgo ganándole algo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jun 2009)

Fuera de SOS a 3.08 ctms.


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> La que te está saliendo rana es BME, aunque sus movimientos son normales para el valor. Es un valor para corazones templados.
> Si lo aguantas, te recupera en una sesión todo lo perdido y, además, pocas gacelas tiene el valor dentro ahora mismo. Aunque puede que esto último no sea todo lo bueno que parece...



Pues de todas las que llevo ahora mismo es la que menos rana me está saliendo, peor está EVA, que, aunque le pierda menos que a BME, la llevo con más volumen.

Y la alemana que tambien llevo ha estado cerca del stop esta mañana aunque aun no ha saltado, esta es la peor de todas pero ahora parece que recupera algo.

De BME espero movimiento brusco siempre porque es un valor muy volátil.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jun 2009)

Esperando 100% de la posición en liquidez.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jun 2009)

Me comenta un conocido que desde la central de una importante aseguradora, descuentan una próxima bajada general de la RV.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Me comenta un conocido que desde la central de una importante aseguradora, descuentan una próxima bajada general de la RV.



esos son foreros de la casa,seguro


----------



## Speculo (16 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Me comenta un conocido que desde la central de una importante aseguradora, descuentan una próxima bajada general de la RV.



¿Cómo lo descuentan? ¿Con cupones? ¿Con seguros gratuitos? ¿Bajada de cuotas?

 


Perdón, no me he podido resistir


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> buenos dias,mis pequeños drugos..esperando al SAN en los alrededores de 8 para meterle mas cortos de esos buenos




Sigue esperando... para el 2012 ya queda menos... :



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Cómo lo descuentan? ¿Con cupones? ¿Con seguros gratuitos? ¿Bajada de cuotas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me he explicado mal, perdón.

Me refiero a que preveen, o cuentan en sus revisiones con una bajada general de la RV, no que la descuenten de algún tipo de intrumento.


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

Entro corto en GAM a 14.20 , con un par...


----------



## Speculo (16 Jun 2009)

Espero a Sabadell en 4,45 para cortos, aunque sea comprando puts, que en R4 no hay acciones para vender.
Y a Repsol en 15,75 , para lo mismo ...

Las que tengo marcadas para largos, están horriblemente lejos de su señal de entrada. Por qué será. Son, por si a alguien le interesa analizarlas, ZOT y EAD.


----------



## Speculo (16 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Me he explicado mal, perdón.
> 
> Me refiero a que preveen, o cuentan en sus revisiones con una bajada general de la RV, no que la descuenten de algún tipo de intrumento.



Te has explicado perfectamente. He debido ser yo el que no ha sabido transmitir el chiste tonto del día


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (16 Jun 2009)

fuera del santander porque me ha saltado el stop


he ganado un 2%


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> fuera del santander porque me ha saltado el stop
> 
> 
> he ganado un 2%



Como mola la chinorris de la sudadera roja, señor, que hembra!


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

ABERTIS... para cortos... puede ser rentable, el estocástico y el MACD se han cortado a la baja, los 13,88€ son una resistencia muy fuerte.


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Prefiero eso a estar aguantando minusvalías de 2 o 3 ceros, asumo que estoy equivocado y a por la siguiente. Y encima me salgo ganándole algo.




Ya... ya... pero a mi el botas no me empapela... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> fuera del santander porque me ha saltado el stop
> 
> 
> *he ganado un 2%*




¿No seria mejor esperar el hundimiento y llevarse un 250%...? :o



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya... ya... pero a mi el botas no me empapela... :



Que casualidad! a mi tampoco!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Jun 2009)

ohl chavales,ohl! a ver si hoy es su dia grande...ya las tengo al precio a las que abri los cortos 13,80...esta si que me daba disgustos!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jun 2009)

Se está formando un cuasimartillo en el STOXX50, quizás oportunidad para abrir unos largos.


----------



## Speculo (16 Jun 2009)

Recordamos a la gente que el stoxx ha roto con solvencia el canal alcista y se ha situado otra vez bajo la MM200, por mucho que la sobreventa haga pull-backs hasta los 2480/90. Ha dado señal de venta.
Recordamos también que el BUND alemán está jugando de forma muy peligrosa con la zona de los 120 y que, si la pierde, supondría una rotura del canal bajista principal y haría, a mi juicio, que el S&P se fuera a los 900 sin pausa y con prisa.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Jun 2009)

A todo esto el Euro esta recuperando al dolar lo que perdio ayer poco a poco


----------



## Starkiller (16 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Recordamos a la gente que el stoxx ha roto con solvencia el canal alcista y se ha situado otra vez bajo la MM200, por mucho que la sobreventa haga pull-backs hasta los 2480/90. Ha dado señal de venta.
> Recordamos también que el BUND alemán está jugando de forma muy peligrosa con la zona de los 120 y que, si la pierde, supondría una rotura del canal bajista principal y haría, a mi juicio, que el S&P se fuera a los 900 sin pausa y con prisa.



¿Porque motivo una bajada del BUND supone una bajada del S&P?


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Recordamos a la gente que el stoxx ha roto con solvencia el canal alcista y se ha situado otra vez bajo la MM200, por mucho que la sobreventa haga pull-backs hasta los 2480/90. Ha dado señal de venta.
> Recordamos también que el BUND alemán está jugando de forma muy peligrosa con la zona de los 120 y que, si la pierde, supondría una rotura del canal bajista principal y haría, a mi juicio, que el S&P se fuera a los 900 sin pausa y con prisa.



Pues como llevo diciendo y anunciando hace varios días, el mínimo de ayer fue un hito importante y no creo que volvamos a perforarlo. Desde que llegamos a ese mínimo por 1a vez ya lo hemos testeado 2 veces más sin poder pasarlo, eso demuestra la solidez de ese mínimo.

Como digo muchas veces también, no hay cuarta oportunidad, si volvemos a ese mínimo lo rebasaremos hacia abajo pero estoy bastante seguro de que el mínimo de ayer va a ser importante, por razones técnicas de seguimiento de ciclos.

Por eso creo que no lo pasaremos en toda esta semana.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Jun 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> ¿Porque motivo una bajada del BUND supone una bajada del S&P?



creo que quiere decir que perforaria el canal bajista(hacia arriba)


----------



## Caída a Plomo (16 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues como llevo diciendo y anunciando hace varios días, el mínimo de ayer fue un hito importante y no creo que volvamos a perforarlo. Desde que llegamos a ese mínimo por 1a vez ya lo hemos testeado 2 veces más sin poder pasarlo, eso demuestra la solidez de ese mínimo.
> 
> Como digo muchas veces también, no hay cuarta oportunidad, si volvemos a ese mínimo lo rebasaremos hacia abajo pero estoy bastante seguro de que el mínimo de ayer va a ser importante, por razones técnicas de seguimiento de ciclos.
> 
> Por eso creo que no lo pasaremos en toda esta semana.



Esta no, pero ¿y la siguiente?


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Esta no, pero ¿y la siguiente?



Congratulations, se ha dado ud. cuenta de que, efectivamente, no digo nada de la semana siguiente y además le diré que lo he hecho con total nocturnidad y alevosía


----------



## Starkiller (16 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> creo que quiere decir que perforaria el canal bajista(hacia arriba)



Si dice que el S&P tira a los 900... eso es bajar, no subir (Creo que ahora esta en los 930, mas o menos, no?)

EDIT: Ah! Que el BUND rompa hacia arriba. Pues ya lo vería yo raro...


----------



## Speculo (16 Jun 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> ¿Porque motivo una bajada del BUND supone una bajada del S&P?



Si rompe la parte alta del canal bajista. Es decir, si rompe los 120.
No he debido de explicarme bien, pero queda más o menos claro que, en condiciones normales, si el BUND sube, el S&P baja.


----------



## Starkiller (16 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Si rompe la parte alta del canal bajista. Es decir, si rompe los 120.
> No he debido de explicarme bien, pero queda más o menos claro que, en condiciones normales, si el BUND sube, el S&P baja.



Vale, vale, eso si. Lo entendi mal porque no sigo apra nada la cotización de los bonos.

Lo que no veo es porque motivo va a recuperarse ya la renta fija; pero eso es ya otra guerra.

¿O ya se empieza a desacoplar USA de Europa?


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Vale, vale, eso si. Lo entendi mal porque no sigo apra nada la cotización de los bonos.
> 
> Lo que no veo es porque motivo va a recuperarse ya la renta fija; pero eso es ya otra guerra.
> 
> ¿O ya se empieza a desacoplar USA de Europa?



Se trata de movimientos intradiarios, no son determinantes de una tendencia a largo plazo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Jun 2009)

oye y no podria ser que como todos estamos esperando que finalize el plazo de los futuros para entrar a corto...¿nos hagan el lio y comiencen los descensos esta semana?,asi se explicaria las alzas sin volumen de estos dias y dejarian a todos los pequeños inversores con un palmo de narices.....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jun 2009)

Fuera de BKT 8,99 -> 9,08  y fuera tb de un largo en el stoxx, ya solo me queda uno...

Saludos...

PD: Ayer ya lo dije, el fibo23,6% está parando al Stoxx, ya lo ha tocado entre ayer y hoy en gráfico de 5' más de 30 veces...
PD2: En cuanto BKT toque el 9,00€ vuelvo a comprar...


----------



## Speculo (16 Jun 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Si dice que el S&P tira a los 900... eso es bajar, no subir (Creo que ahora esta en los 930, mas o menos, no?)
> 
> EDIT: Ah! Que el BUND rompa hacia arriba. Pues ya lo vería yo raro...



Pues sería raro porque las dos veces anteriores que lo intentó, no pudo conseguirlo.
Pongo el dato para comprobar cómo todos los indicadores se giran a la baja de manera sorprendente. Y aunque esta vez lo hacen con más fuerza que otras veces, puede que se acabe igual que esas otras veces: Subiendo.

Por cierto, la renta fija puede o no recuperarse, pero se comenta ya demasiado que las grandes cuentas están empezando a especular con ella de forma constante. Eso no sé si recuperará o no el mercado de bonos al alza, pero si lo hace, será por mera especulación. Y ahí todo es posible


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jun 2009)

Creo que nadie lo ha puesto...

*ZEW: -89,7 condiciones actuales mucho mejor que el -92,8 esperado, 44,8 sentimiento económico, mucho mejor que el 35 esperado*

*Agenda del día:

- Construcciones iniciales EE.UU..
16 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: 480.000. Dato Previo: 458.000. 14:30

- Permisos de construcción EE.UU..
16 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: 500.000. Dato Previo: 498.000. 14:30

- Producción industrial EE.UU..
16 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: -0.8%. Dato Previo: -0.5%. 15:15
*
- Utilización de capacidad EE.UU..
16 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: 68.5%. Dato Previo: 69.1%. 15:15

*- Inventarios al por mayor EE.UU..
16 de junio de 2009, Abril. Estimación: -1.1%. Dato Previo: -1.6%. 16:00

- Índice de optimismo económico IBD/TIPP EE.UU..
16 de junio de 2009, Junio. Dato Previo: 48.6. 16:00
*
- Propensión al consumo ABC EE.UU..
16 de junio de 2009, Semanal. Dato Previo: -47. 23:00

- Resultados Adobe Systems.
16 de junio de 2009, 2TF. Estimación: 0.35 $/acn. Dato Previo: 0.50 $/acn. Después cierre

- Resultados Best Buy.
16 de junio de 2009, Q1 2010. Estimación: 0.34 $/acn. Dato Previo: 0.43 $/acn. A lo largo del día

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (16 Jun 2009)

este lateral aburre a los caracoles


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> este lateral aburre a los caracoles



Chame, vente pa'Bankinter!!! compramos a 9 y vendemos a 9,08... negocio seguro!!! 

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jun 2009)

Para los bajistas, para los alcistas, para los mediopensionistas, para todos con cariño del Sr. Botín.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r2Jy_c86H0c&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r2Jy_c86H0c&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

Hoy está pasando algo muy raro con el Ibex, todas las acciones que me dan señal de largos se caen y las que me dan señal de cortos suben.

Ayer me metí largo en el SAN porque lo decía mi programa de señales, luego miro el gráfico y resulta que me equivoqué, el programa parece que tiene un pequeño bug. Sin embargo es el único valor de todos que me ha permitido recuperarme ¿no es intrigantemente extraño todo esto?

Para colmo el único valor que tengo que no pertenece al Ibex hace lo que tiene hacer hoy, que es subir y además lo hace fuertemente.

Creo que estos días estamos asistiendo a una manipulación orquestada y coordinada en todo el Ibex, supongo que de cara al vencimiento.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Jun 2009)

Alguien a leido este libro de Carpatos???
Leones contra gacelas. Manual completo del especulador - Leones contra gacelas - MCapital Editorial


----------



## Bayne (16 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Alguien a leido este libro de Carpatos???
> Leones contra gacelas. Manual completo del especulador*- Leones contra gacelas*- MCapital Editorial



Buenos días
Mulder sí (de hecho me lo recomendó), y yo lo he encargado para hacerlo en breve.


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

*Sr. Cárpatos, especula usted en el mercado con su propio dinero. Gestiona ademas dinero de otras personas o sociedades? ¿ Es cierto que se plantea usted la creación de un Hedge Fungd?*
Siempre he estado en mercado por mi cuenta propia desde hace muchos años. Efectivamente en la actualidad estoy trabajando en la posibilidad de creación de un Hedge Fund internacional. Estoy trabajando en estos días con el papeleo y los permisos legales ante diferentes organismos reguladores europeos. Es un proyecto que me ilusiona mucho, para poder aglutinar los productos en los que creo y que son muy desconocidos para el gran público por desgracia.

*Por lo tanto, ¿ Le gustaría gestionar un Hedge Fund? *

Que duda cabe que es algo que a cualquiera que ame el mercado le gustaría.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Buenos días
> Mulder sí (de hecho me lo recomendó), y yo lo he encargado para hacerlo en breve.



Sí, y es cojonudo.

No obstante, en la mula está en pdf.

De ahi viene lo de las gaceladas y demás nomenclatura eroticofestivalera del hilo


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

*¿Como es un dia en la agenda de Jose Luis Carpatos? Tiene muchos compromisos que atender?*

Mi vida suele ser bastante compleja últimamente. Me levanto a las 7h55 y a las 08h15 me siento ya delante del ordenador. Soy poco aficionado a trabajar en una oficina, y ya sea cuando estoy en España o cuando vivo en Suiza, ya que estoy a caballo entre los dos países a lo largo del año, me gusta trabajar en despachos habilitados dentro de la casa para no perder tiempo.

*Suelo comer delante del ordenador, y no me levanto hasta como poco las 21h.* Entre esa hora y las 22 h, cuando cierra Wall Street termino mi jornada laboral.
Entre tanto actualizo la web, actualmente con la ayuda de mi equipo, atiendo multitud de llamadas de clientes y colaboradores, de los bancos para los que trabajo y trabajo para varios hedge funds. Todo on-line vía ordenador y varios teléfonos.


----------



## chameleon (16 Jun 2009)

pues como casi todos los de aquí, no? atentos hasta el cierre a las 22:00 

DP ¿vas a montar un HF? hehe


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jun 2009)

Largo en BKT en 9,02... a ver si repetimos jugada... 

Saludos...


----------



## Caída a Plomo (16 Jun 2009)

donpepito;1762734}Me levanto a las 7h55 y a las 08h15 me siento ya delante del ordenador. .... me gusta trabajar en despachos habilitados dentro de la casa para no perder tiempo.
[COLOR=Red dijo:


> *Suelo comer delante del ordenador, y no me levanto hasta como poco las 21h.*[/COLOR] Entre esa hora y las 22 h, cuando cierra Wall Street termino mi jornada laboral.
> Entre tanto actualizo la web, actualmente con la ayuda de mi equipo, atiendo multitud de llamadas de clientes y colaboradores, de los bancos para los que trabajo y trabajo para varios hedge funds. Todo on-line vía ordenador y varios teléfonos.



No envidio su vida, no sé cuantos años tendrá pero si piensa hacer esto hasta muy mayor, la verdad que por mucha pasta que gane yo sólo veo una cosa: Ha desperdiciado su vida. Su tiempo lo ha malgastado a cambio de no sé qué 

Aunque si es feliz así, pues vale.


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

Banco Popular Español SA (POP.MC) no está interesado en realizar adquisiciones aunque tratará de crecer quitando cuota de mercado a sus rivales, dijo el martes su presidente Ángel Ron. 

"No es momento de hacer compras", dijo Ron durante una conferencia en Santander, al Norte de España. *Añadió que el banco se está preparando para una larga crisis *y que su prioridad es reforzar su capital. "Los bancos mejor capitalizados serán los más fortalecidos de esta crisis", señaló.


----------



## chameleon (16 Jun 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> No envidio su vida, no sé cuantos años tendrá pero si piensa hacer esto hasta muy mayor, la verdad que por mucha pasta que gane yo sólo veo una cosa: Ha desperdiciado su vida. Su tiempo lo ha malgastado a cambio de no sé qué
> 
> Aunque si es feliz así, pues vale.



en mi trabajo hay una parte de bolsa (de la que yo no tengo nada que ver)
todos los años entran chicos con trajes carísimos y muy repeinados, a comerse el mundo vamos...

lo único que comen son sandwiches del rodilla y cocacola delante de las pantallas

después de un año están todos gordos y calvos del estress


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jun 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> No envidio su vida, no sé cuantos años tendrá pero si piensa hacer esto hasta muy mayor, la verdad que por mucha pasta que gane yo sólo veo una cosa: Ha desperdiciado su vida. Su tiempo lo ha malgastado a cambio de no sé qué
> 
> Aunque si es feliz así, pues vale.



Yo no sé si será feliz o no. Pero creo, que a más de uno de los que estamos aquí, nos gustaría, que además de opinar sobre los movimientos que hacemos durante el día, nos llamaran de radios y programas, nos compraran libros, y nos pagaran por anunciarnos en la página web.


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

Leones contra gacelas fue el primer libro de bolsa que leí y me gustó mucho, de hecho me sigue gustando mucho.

De Cárpatos he de decir que es un tipo que a mi me parece muy íntegro, aunque no me guste su forma de analizar el mercado. Además de ser paisano mio, me he emaileado con el varias veces y siempre me ha contestado de forma amabilísima y correctísima.

Mucha gente dice que falla en sus predicciones, otros que no acierta ni una pero eso a mi me da igual, yo tengo mis propios sistemas y no me fio de nadie más. De Cárpatos me gusta mucho seguir su web porque siempre da indicaciones importantes, las excusas del mercado por 'fundamentales', el mundo hedge fund y los resultados USA, información que no podría conseguir de ninguna forma por otros medios.

Otros también le pueden criticar que vende picos, palas y mapas del tesoro, sin embargo yo creo que lo hace para acercar la bolsa a más gente y lucrarse también para enjugar alguna pérdida, pero en su caso lo veo muy bien que lo haga.

Da mucho más de lo que recibe a cambio.


----------



## Bayne (16 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> en mi trabajo hay una parte de bolsa (de la que yo no tengo nada que ver)
> todos los años entran chicos con trajes carísimos y muy repeinados, a comerse el mundo vamos...
> 
> lo único que comen son sandwiches del rodilla y cocacola delante de las pantallas
> ...



Entiendo que todo el que hace eso le compensa al menos por un tiempo. Hay formas peores de malgastar la vida, lo de Cárpatos a mi me suena que lo vive y le gusta, si es feliz así...cada uno tiene sus propios baremos.


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy está pasando algo muy raro con el Ibex, todas *las acciones que me dan señal de largos se caen y las que me dan señal de cortos suben*.
> 
> *Ayer me metí largo en el SAN porque lo decía mi programa de señales*, luego miro el gráfico y resulta que me equivoqué, *el programa parece que tiene un pequeño bug*. Sin embargo es el único valor de todos que me ha permitido recuperarme ¿no es intrigantemente extraño todo esto?




No comment... 




Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (16 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Largo en BKT en 9,02... a ver si repetimos jugada...
> 
> Saludos...



cuidado ha perforado los soportes de 9 y del 8,92


puede que sea un pullback


ten cuidado


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

Las agencias que man... quiero decir controlan CDR.. me están tocando los O_O les pongo posis de compra de 5000acs y ràpidamente van rellenando con otras posis menores....  no quieren tirar + la cot.... algo me dice que vamos a irnos a 7,00€ en poco tiempo.

Llevo unas 2000acs por ahora...


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

Por cierto que le pasa hoy a TRE... no tiene apenas negociado...


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

Aquí tienen algún cap del padrino adaptado:

Trazado en negro :: - Codere y Recreativos Franco


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Leones contra gacelas fue el primer libro de bolsa que leí y me gustó mucho, de hecho me sigue gustando mucho.
> 
> De Cárpatos he de decir que es un tipo que a mi me parece muy íntegro, aunque no me guste su forma de analizar el mercado. Además de ser paisano mio, me he emaileado con el varias veces y siempre me ha contestado de forma amabilísima y correctísima.
> 
> ...



Nada más que añadir. Muy bien expresado.

Yo consumo bastante cultura online, pero cuando ví el libro ( en pdf), me pareció tan sumamente bueno, que decidí comprarmelo en papel, porque cuando uno hace un buen trabajo, y ayuda a iniciarse en este mundillo, creo que el dinero que vale el libro, bien vale los conocimientos que aporta, y compensa a su autor del tiempo y dedicación empleados, que se perciben por la calidad del mismo.

Yo creo que le podríamos invitar una sutil invitación al hilo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jun 2009)

Don pepito, ayer coincidí de nuevo con la persona que me comentó lo de TRE. Pregunté por la tuyas, y me volvió a confirmar que eso estaba cerrado. (A las 19 horas de ayer).

Sí la quieren tirar, eso ya no lo sé...


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

En R4 vuelven a tener cortos de bankinter...

¿No se a que puede ser debido...? :





Saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

Muchas gracias por la info!

Ayer filtraron algo del comunicado ... me imagino que hasta final de mes, no harán un press release en condiciones.


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

MADRID --El presidente de Jazztel Plc(JAZ.MC), Leopoldo Fernández Pujals, ha recuperado 43,8 millones de acciones que tenía prestadas a Dresdner como aval del bono convertible que emitió Jazztel en 2005, según consta en los registros de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores, CNMV. 

Fuentes de la compañía dijeron a Efe que el reciente acuerdo alcanzado por la operadora para renegociar su deuda conlleva una modificación de los bonos, que dejan de tener la opción de conversión, y por lo tanto ya no necesitan ese préstamo de acciones como aval. 

Con esta recuperación de las acciones -que Fernández Pujals mantiene a través de la sociedad Prepsa Traders-, Fernández Pujals pasa a controlar el 12,9% de la operadora de telecomunicaciones, con un total de 200,4 millones de acciones. 

* Aún siguen en manos de Dresdner Bank, dentro de ese préstamo de valores, 108,9 millones de acciones que Fernández Pujals irá recuperando, explicaron las mismas fuentes. *

Jazztel alcanzó el pasado mes de mayo un acuerdo para reestructurar la emisión de bonos convertibles de abril de 2005, que ascendía a EUR275 millones. 

*Según este acuerdo, Jazztel se comprometía a recomprar a los bonistas hasta un máximo de EUR140 millones de bonos convertibles con un descuento de hasta el 50% de su valor nominal.* 

Para hacerlo, Jazztel realizará una ampliación de capital de EUR80 millones con derecho de suscripción preferente. 

A las 1030 GMT las acciones de Jazztel caen un 6% a EUR 0,315 en un mercado plano.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (16 Jun 2009)

tonuel vuelvo a estar corto con el botas


al mismo precio que ayer, pero le he sacado un 2%


----------



## rosonero (16 Jun 2009)

Buenos días a todos.

Fuera de SAN a 7.96. Compradas ayer a 7.91 y 1000 más en subasta a 7.85.

Esta mañana al ver la preapertura en 7.95 puse la orden de venta en 7.98, los tocó pero no me entró y tampoco estaba en casa para cambiarla :

Pd. Mulder, Mulder, me has tenido acojonadillo con tus bugs  pero bueno, final feliz.

Pd2. Qué grande es el botas nos da de comer tanto a los largos como a los cortos ;-)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Jun 2009)

Pedido el libr de Carpatos,a ver si aprendo


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Alguien a leido este libro de Carpatos???
> Leones contra gacelas. Manual completo del especulador*- Leones contra gacelas*- MCapital Editorial



Quizás alguien pueda ayudarle si le envía un privado.

Por cierto,fué de los últimos que leí.Es útil.


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

Consultando los precios de salida:

02/06/2008 08:49h 


<!---->

Banesto dijo el lunes que inició la cobertura de Codere con su recomendación de "comprar" y con un precio objetivo de 18,7 euros, un 33,36% por encima del precio del cierre del viernes.


"Consideramos que los precios actuales recogen sobradamente el mal año 2007, además de los riesgos inherentes al valor y no tienen en cuenta el crecimiento esperado en México y Argentina, la optimización fiscal y las posibilidades de sorpresa en (el negocio de) apuestas y Brasil", dijo Banesto en una nota a sus clientes.


*Codere empezó a cotizar el pasado mes de octubre, con un precio de salida de 21 euros*. Desde entonces sus acciones se han depreciado un 30 por ciento y cerraron el viernes a 14 euros.


----------



## rosonero (16 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Pedido el libr de Carpatos,a ver si aprendo



Un pedido más por mi parte; a ver si aprendo a ganar con alguien que no sea el SAN.


----------



## eruique (16 Jun 2009)

Morgan Stanley prevé caídas hasta final de año en Wall Street

La firma de inversión estadounidense prevé un cierre de año en Wall Street por debajo de los niveles actuales. Morgan Stanley considera que una vez superados los 950 puntos, el rally, por el momento, podría haber finalizado. La nueva previsión de cierre de 2009 para el índice S&P 500 es de 900 puntos, por encima de los 825 puntos anteriores, pero por debajo de los 923 puntos con los que cerró ayer.


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

Tonuel, mi programa ayer SOLO se equivocó con el SAN, en los demás valores si que acertó con la señal que me dio, pero luego el único valor en el que he recuperado ha sido el SAN.

Esta ha sido la UNICA razón por la que me he salido disparado esta mañana del SAN.

Lo que me llama la atención es que solo he ganado algo con la única señal errónea que me dio mi sistema. Y tengo muchísima confianza en el sistema porque he analizado sus resultados durante varios meses en todos los valores del Ibex, algunos chicharros y muchos valores del EuroStoxx, con tendencia alcista y bajista, he visto que alguna vez falla con algún valor determinado y solo en ocasiones muy aisladas.

Pero lo de hoy es escandalosamente generalizado y para colmo el valor que tengo que no está en el Ibex si que cumple con el resultado del sistema y no solo cumple, es que además está disparado:

DB1.DE: Summary for DEUTSCHE BOERSE N - Yahoo! Finance

Por eso doy el toque de atención al hilo, se está manipulando el Ibex de una forma harto-sospechosa.

PD: También llama poderosamente la atención que DB1.DE y BME.MC pertenezcan al mismo sector y hoy estén tomando caminos radicalmente distintos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jun 2009)

CDR a estos precios está muy atractiva, y está haciendo según parece una sopera. Yo habia enviado una orden de 3000€ a 3.84. Pero me he rajao al final, yo creo que pueden bajar un poco más.

Por cierto, calculais el importe de las órdenes¿? para que a la hora de pagar comisiones sean el % mínimo posible. A mi en bloque de 2999€, me parece la mejor opción, porque la siguiente escala a nivel de canon va hasta 35000 (creo).


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Un pedido más por mi parte; a ver si aprendo a ganar con alguien que no sea el SAN.




con tus métodos para pipas igual te llega... pero aquí lo que vale para triunfar es el estilo pepon...

Dejar correr las plusvalias hasta el infinito y más allá... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

Lo que pasa es que el acuerdo que tengo (RT4) de 2,00€ por operación.... ME OBLIGAN a un min de 6000,00€ por compra / venta


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

Ayer compré a 5,69€ las que me dejarón... y esta mañana casí todas las que ha negociado RT4 

<table id="mo_15" width="542" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="213"><tbody><tr valign="top" align="center" height="213"><td id="mm_16" valign="top" width="532" height="213"><table id="mo_16" width="532" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="213"><tbody><tr height="63"><td id="mm_17" valign="top" width="532" height="63"><table id="mo_17"><tbody><tr><td class="LEFT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Descripción</td> <td class="RIGHT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Titulos Compra</td> <td class="RIGHT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Titulos Venta</td> <td class="RIGHT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">DIferencia C/V</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">SGA MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">2.000</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">2.000</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">*RT4 MA*</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">*1.842*</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.842</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BBVA MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">950</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">950</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">NOR BI</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">500</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">500</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">CAI BA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">388</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">203</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">185</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BFI BA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">298</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">278</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">20</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">ACF MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">280</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">280</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BIN MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">225</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">520</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-295</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">CVX MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">190</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">5</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">185</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">IBS VA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">150</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">150</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">GGV BA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">12</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">12</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">CMD MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.000</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-1.000</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">MVR MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">190</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-190</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">INT VL</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.351</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-1.351</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BSN BI</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">3.288</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-3.288</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr height="44"> <td id="mm_18" class="VC5_IMAGE_BORDER_BOTTOM" valign="top" width="532" height="44">
</td> </tr> <tr valign="top" align="center" height="10"> <td id="mm_19" valign="top" width="532" align="center" height="10">
</td> </tr> <tr height="91"> <td id="mm_20" valign="top" width="532" height="91"><table id="mo_20" width="532" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="91"> <tbody><tr valign="top" align="center" height="91"> <td id="mm_21" valign="top" width="200" align="center" height="91">
</td> <td id="mm_22" valign="top" width="329" height="91"><table id="mo_22"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Titulos Acumulados:</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">6.835</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td id="mm_23" valign="top" width="10" align="center" height="213">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Speculo (16 Jun 2009)

Cierro el corto de IBLA en 1,535 . Si sube, vuelvo a entrar. Mucho guarreo estoy viendo por aquí y, aunque sea para llegar al final al mismo sitio, mejor me quedo fuera quietecito hasta que lo vea muy claro.


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Por eso doy el toque de atención al hilo, *se está manipulando el Ibex de una forma harto-sospechosa*.





¿Sospechosa...? :


Ni que se hubiera caido de la higuera hoyga... :o





Saludos


----------



## rosonero (16 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> con tus métodos para pipas igual te llega... pero aquí lo que vale para triunfar es el estilo pepon...
> 
> Dejar correr las plusvalias hasta el infinito y más allá... :
> 
> Saludos



Je je Mis pipas son tus ensaladas 

Por cierto, ya tengo el libro de Carapatos. Que servicio tan efeciente .


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jun 2009)

Joder, vaya chollo con R4. Las comisiones para etf´s son igual de competitivas¿?. Que plataforma os dan¿?.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Bayne (16 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Je je Mis pipas son tus ensaladas
> 
> Por cierto, ya tengo el libro de Carapatos. Que servicio tan efeciente .



Joe, yo lo pedi el jueves y sigo esperando...


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

Aqui tienen una instantánea de la manipulación que está sufriendo el Ibex hoy:







Las dos empresas pertenecen al mismo sector pero una de ellas no está en el Ibex.

edito: han movido la cotización donde les ha dado la real gana entre las 10 y las 12, fuera de ese horario todo va más o menos igual, hasta en los pequeños movimientos.


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

Lo mejor que puedes hacer es negociarlo con ellos en la oficina, todo dependerá del gestor de la delegación y el vol de operaciones.

Antes con mi antiguo broker... ni siquiera enviaban las cartas de las juntas de accionistas... y el servicio que ofrece RT4, es uno de los mejores de este país.

TEL VIP acceso mesa directo, etc.


----------



## chameleon (16 Jun 2009)

estoy corto
voy a intradiar un poco


----------



## rosonero (16 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Joe, yo lo pedi el jueves y sigo esperando...



Es que primero he hecho el pedido digital vía Mula para darle un vistazo. 
No tengo ni idea de análisis técnico así que miraré si me entero de algo o está fuera de mis entendederas. Si me es útil seguramente haga el pedido ordinario.


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

Y esta se la dedico a Tonuel, hoy el SAN tenía que caer pero ¿que ha ocurrido realmente?







Para que veas que esa manipulación también afecta a ti :


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

Unas cuantas ACCs AMERICANAS.. para los que desean invertir 15 YEARs:

Sanofi-Aventis ADS SNY 

NRG Energy INC NRG 

Norfolk Couthern Corp. NSC 

ConocoPhillips COP 

Union Pacific Corp. UNP 

Bultington NTH Sanga Fe BNI 

Johnson&Johnson JNJ 

Wal-Mart Stores Inc. WMT 

Nalco Holdings Co. NLC 

Procter&Gamble PG 

Comcast Corp. CMCSA 

Glaxosmithkline PLC GSK


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

Ya tenemos las ACCs de CODERE a 5,96€ y BSN BI... está recomprando:

DP HF RECOMIENDA -COMPRAR-

<table id="mo_16" width="532" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="213"><tbody><tr height="63"><td id="mm_17" valign="top" width="532" height="63"><table id="mo_17"><tbody><tr><td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BSN BI</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">*14.500*</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">3.483</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">11.017</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">MVR MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">4.700</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">190</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">4.510</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">SGA MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">2.566</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">2.566</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">RT4 MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.842</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">988</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">854</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BBVA MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">950</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">950</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">ACF MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">941</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">941</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">GGV BA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">839</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">14.500</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-13.661</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">NOR BI</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">500</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">500</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">EUP MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">495</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">495</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">CAI BA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">388</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">5.274</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-4.886</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BFI BA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">298</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">278</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">20</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BIN MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">225</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">520</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-295</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">CVX MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">190</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.000</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-810</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">IBS VA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">150</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">150</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">CMD MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.000</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-1.000</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">INT VL</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">0</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.351</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-1.351</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr height="44"> <td id="mm_18" class="VC5_IMAGE_BORDER_BOTTOM" valign="top" width="532" height="44">
</td> </tr> <tr valign="top" align="center" height="10"> <td id="mm_19" valign="top" width="532" align="center" height="10">
</td> </tr> <tr height="91"> <td id="mm_20" valign="top" width="532" height="91"><table id="mo_20" width="532" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="91"> <tbody><tr valign="top" align="center" height="91"> <td id="mm_21" valign="top" width="200" align="center" height="91">
</td> <td id="mm_22" valign="top" width="329" height="91"><table id="mo_22"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Titulos Acumulados:</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">28.584</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jun 2009)

Yo estoy un poco quemado, porque aunque en muchas ocasiones acierto en la tendencia (otras no), SIEMPRE, SIEMPRE, las compro más caras de lo que podría, y las vendo más baratas de lo que podría igualmente.

Por eso me gustaría que me recomendaran algún libro sobre timing, o similar, que creo que es mi mayor "handicap"


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Unas cuantas ACCs AMERICANAS.. para los que desean invertir 15 YEARs:
> 
> Sanofi-Aventis ADS SNY
> 
> ...



Sanofi-Aventis la puedes comprar mediante CFDs en el mercado europeo apalancándote, con el volumen que sueles meter tal vez te convendría esta via, la tienes en los CFDs del mercado de París como SAN (Yahoo: SAN.PA)


----------



## chameleon (16 Jun 2009)

con tan poco volumen es normal que manipulen. estamos muy cerca de soportes vitales, el 919 del esepe está a la vuelta de la esquina

como rompamos por abajo tonuel se va a hinchar a certificar


----------



## Speculo (16 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Aqui tienen una instantánea de la manipulación que está sufriendo el Ibex hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BME siempre va a su aire. Siempre. No la compares con otros valores porque te equivocarás. Hoy la pueden bajar un 3% con todo subiendo y mañana te la puedes encontrar subiendo un 5% con todo bajando. Los objetivos con este valor han de ser a un mínimo de cinco a diez días y yo sólo miraría cierres diarios. Si no lo haces así, la vas a cagar.

Por debajo de 22,88 ya no tiene sentido estar comprado en BME, sabiendo además que sólo quedan instituciones dentro del mismo. Cualquier movimiento puede girar la cotización hacia lugares que jamás sospecharías, diga lo que diga tu programa. Hay que tener poco nervio cuando se está dentro de BME y no dejarse llevar por sus movimientos intradiarios.

Perdona que de tanto la vara con BME, pero es que, a estas alturas, es el valor que más sigo del MC y creo saber algo sobre sus movimientos.


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Yo estoy un poco quemado, porque aunque en muchas ocasiones acierto en la tendencia (otras no), SIEMPRE, SIEMPRE, las compro más caras de lo que podría, y las vendo más baratas de lo que podría igualmente.
> 
> Por eso me gustaría que me recomendaran algún libro sobre timing, o similar, que creo que es mi mayor "handicap"



Te recomiendo leer los libros de Gann, sobre todo su 'master course', se puede encontrar por la web, aunque verás muchas que lo venden a razón de 1000$ por copia.

Aunque todo el material está en inglés.


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

BME... es un valor que puede llegar a los 40,00€ solo es cuestión de comprar por debajo de 20,00€ y dejarlo aparcado.


----------



## carvil (16 Jun 2009)

Buenos mediodias 

*ACS se ha adjudicado la remodelación integral de la estación de tren de Elx-Carrús (Alicante), situada en la línea convencional que conecta Alicante con Murcia, por un importe de 2,7 millones de euros, según ha informado hoy el Ministerio de Fomento.*


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> BME siempre va a su aire. Siempre. No la compares con otros valores porque te equivocarás. Hoy la pueden bajar un 3% con todo subiendo y mañana te la puedes encontrar subiendo un 5% con todo bajando. Los objetivos con este valor han de ser a un mínimo de cinco a diez días y yo sólo miraría cierres diarios. Si no lo haces así, la vas a cagar.
> 
> Por debajo de 22,88 ya no tiene sentido estar comprado en BME, sabiendo además que sólo quedan instituciones dentro del mismo. Cualquier movimiento puede girar la cotización hacia lugares que jamás sospecharías, diga lo que diga tu programa. Hay que tener poco nervio cuando se está dentro de BME y no dejarse llevar por sus movimientos intradiarios.
> 
> Perdona que de tanto la vara con BME, pero es que, a estas alturas, es el valor que más sigo del MC y creo saber algo sobre sus movimientos.



Solo la puse de ejemplo, quizás porque estoy dentro y la sufro, pero también he puesto un gráfico del SAN comparado con el ING y veo el mismo cuadro. Mi sistema daba largos en BME y cortos en SAN, ambos se han ido por donde les ha venido el aire.

Podría poner muchos más ejemplos de lo que estoy diciendo.

edito: en la anterior señal que me dio BME también entré y le pude sacar beneficio.


----------



## chameleon (16 Jun 2009)

atentos, ya vamos abajo
cuando llegue a 919, ¿os atreveréis a abrir largos o cortos?


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> atentos, ya vamos abajo
> cuando llegue a 919, ¿os atreveréis a abrir largos o cortos?



Dudo mucho que perforemos el mínimo de hoy, en este razonamiento no se incluye el Ibex, claro.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> atentos, ya vamos abajo
> cuando llegue a 919, ¿os atreveréis a abrir largos o cortos?



Hombre, abajo abajo... estamos a 926,4... 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

MADRID --El IBEX-35 se anota un 0,4% hasta 9.559,4 puntos a las 1131 GMT, en una sesión en la que *sorprende el aguante de los bancos* tras la rebaja de calificación de Moody's, señala Juan Rey, de Ibersecurities. "Santander es fortaleza pura (...) Los mensajes que manda de 'hay crisis pero estoy parapetado' siempre vienen muy bien" a la acción, comenta, después de que el banco reiterara el objetivo de beneficio para su filial Sovereign. 

Santander +1,3%, Bankinter +0,8%, Sabadell +0,2% y BBVA +0,1%. Al mismo tiempo sorprende la debilidad de las utilities, añade. Acciona cae un 0,5%. BME -2,7%, por recogida de beneficos, explica. 

De cara al futuro, cree que si el S&P y el DJIA superan los 950 y los 8.800, respectivamente, el IBEX-35 podría subir hasta la región de los 9.800-10.400. (CLP)


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Y esta se la dedico a Tonuel, hoy el SAN tenía que caer pero ¿que ha ocurrido realmente?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues a eso voy... con el ibex sólo puedes acertar con el medio plazo... el intradia es bastante loteria... :o


Y así opero... hasta que el SAN no toque los 3 euros no compro... :



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (16 Jun 2009)

joer, si el petróleo sigue subiendo así vamos a recuperar lo de ayer :


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Jun 2009)

Me temo que Ibex va a dar hachazo parrriba triangulero en minutos o menos.

Esto huele a chincheta.

saludos


----------



## ghkghk (16 Jun 2009)

¿Qué opina en hilo en relación a la predicción de PPCC sobre Repsol? Tras la espiral bajista que se prevé ¿puede ser una buena opción donde meter los ahorros?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jun 2009)

SOS.MC a 3.30.

Por eso, digo que vendo rápido. MANDA HUEVOS.


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Jun 2009)

Ya ha despegado!!

les deseo un feliz vuelo y mejores plusvalías

saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jun 2009)

Cuando van a abrir ustedes cortos¿?, V-19?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tras el cierre en 2438 en el Stoxx tenemos que el objetivo para mañana por la mañana está en 2450, el espacio temporal para llegar a este precio son las 17:00, pero yo creo que llegaremos por la mañana.



Muy bien Mulder... hemos abierto con gap bajista y acabamos de tocar el 2451,5... 

Saludos y enhorabuena...

PD: La verdad es que este hilo es muy completo, como cada uno lleva unos indicadores diferentes, los análisis se complementan mucho, seguid así...


----------



## Alexandros (16 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues a eso voy... con el ibex sólo puedes acertar con el medio plazo... el intradia es bastante loteria... :o
> 
> 
> Y así opero... hasta que el SAN no toque los 3 euros no compro... :
> ...



Entonces perderás oportunidades de ganar dinero. No te obsesiones con los cortos, sería como ir al casino y obcecarte con el negro.

La bolsa es un sube y baja hamijo, ve con las olas.


A esta conclusión he llegado despues de palmar pasta con cortos en los 9.000 puntos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Muy bien Mulder... hemos abierto con gap bajista y acabamos de tocar el 2451,5...
> 
> Saludos y enhorabuena...
> 
> PD: La verdad es que este hilo es muy completo, como cada uno lleva unos indicadores diferentes, los análisis se complementan mucho, seguid así...




Añado que, como nos pongamos de acuerdo, y llegaramos a funcionar orquestados, hundiamos hasta a sacyr. Por lo de burbuja.info...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jun 2009)

*Precios de producción de EEUU de mayo suben 0,2 %, cuando se esperaba subida de 0,6 %.
*La subyacente baja 0,1 %, cuando se esperaba +0,1 %
En interanual -5 % en el general cuando se esperaba -4,4 % *es decir peor interanual desde 1949* de +3 % cuando se esperaba +3,2 %.

*Construcción de viviendas sube 17,2 % en abril. El del mes anterior se revisa ligeramente a peor del -12,8 a -12,9%
*La tasa anualizada sube de 454.000 a 532.000, muy por encima de los 490.000 esperados.
Los permiso de construcción que son más importantes porque muestran la tendencias futura, suben 4 %, lo que lleva a tasa anualizada de 518.000, mucho mejor que el 500.000 esperado.

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Muy bien Mulder... hemos abierto con gap bajista y acabamos de tocar el 2451,5...
> 
> Saludos y enhorabuena...
> 
> PD: La verdad es que este hilo es muy completo, como cada uno lleva unos indicadores diferentes, los análisis se complementan mucho, seguid así...



Realmente es el mismo sistema que uso en el diario con CFDs, que me está funcionando bastante bien, pero aplicado a una escala de 60 minutos. Aun no lo tengo automatizado y solo lo uso con el Stoxx, pero todo se andará.

Ya les dije que los valores alemanes dan muchas alegrías:

DB1.DE: Summary for DEUTSCHE BOERSE N - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Durlanci (16 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *Precios de producción de EEUU de mayo suben 0,2 %, cuando se esperaba subida de 0,6 %.
> *La subyacente baja 0,1 %, cuando se esperaba +0,1 %
> En interanual -5 % en el general cuando se esperaba -4,4 % *es decir peor interanual desde 1949* de +3 % cuando se esperaba +3,2 %.
> 
> ...



Añado que la producción industrial de EE.UU en mayo baja un 1,1%, más de lo esperado (1%). Además se revisa el dato de abril, que arroja una caída del 0,7% (en lugar del 0,5% publicado anteriormente)


----------



## rosonero (16 Jun 2009)

Espero que no vayamos a ir otra vez a los 923-922 del SP a hacer lateral toda la tarde, como ayer, buff que aburrimiento.

Un arreón por encima de los 930 y que vuelva la emoción


----------



## Bayne (16 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Espero que no vayamos a ir otra vez a los 923-922 del SP a hacer lateral toda la tarde, como ayer, buff que aburrimiento.
> 
> Un arreón por encima de los 930 y que vuelva la emoción



El S&P no se moverá gran cosa hasta que la bella Kujire lo ordene con su joystick famoso


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Jun 2009)

Buenas,

Solo entro un momento a saludar y me vuelvo a ir. Es que esto está muy aburrido.
DP, ¿sigues aguantando las ACCIONA o ya las has vendido? A mi me tienen ya un poco aburrida...


----------



## rosonero (16 Jun 2009)

Yo tengo nuevas órdenes del mando superior, también conocido como mujer, pareja, parienta, amor, cariño, churri ... 

Ponerme crema, el bañador y para la playa. Es lo que tiene vivir en la costa. 

Hasta luego.


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> El S&P no se moverá gran cosa hasta que la bella Kujire lo ordene con su joystick famoso


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Solo entro un momento a saludar y me vuelvo a ir. Es que esto está muy aburrido.
> DP, ¿sigues aguantando las ACCIONA o ya las has vendido? A mi me tienen ya un poco aburrida...



Las tengo por ahí en el cajón, junto a las REE. :


----------



## chameleon (16 Jun 2009)

como se ha desinflado repsol
de 16.46 a 16.25 ahora
es lo que pasa cuando suben manipulados


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jun 2009)

He comprado Grifols a 12.23€ y BBVA a 8.56€ con stops muy ajustados, si saltan pues a otra cosa... 

Saludos...

PD: Espero rebotar en el 2423/25 en el stoxx...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Jun 2009)

Cierro cortos del POP de 6.60 a 6.34
Empezamos a recojer plusvalias


----------



## chameleon (16 Jun 2009)

cierro cortos en rep 16.32 -> 16.23, fuera 100%

no tengo ni la más remota idea de como se puede plantear la cosa mañana :


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

*Ups...


¿He sido yo...? *



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> He comprado Grifols a 12.23€ y BBVA a 8.56€ con stops muy ajustados, si saltan pues a otra cosa...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Espero rebotar en el 2423/25 en el stoxx...



Yo también espero rebote.


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo también espero rebote.



Así me gusta Mulder... si usted no está largo ésto no se hunde... :



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo también espero rebote.



Por cierto Mulder, crees que subiremos tanto como para cerrar el gap del Stoxx de ayer...? porque está en 2515 o así...

Saludos...

PD: Me refiero a esta semana obviamente... no a hoy...


----------



## Catacrack (16 Jun 2009)

Necesitamos una mano de dios en el Ibex que nos arregle las tardes.


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

*Objetivo 3000...*










Saludos


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto Mulder, crees que subiremos tanto como para cerrar el gap del Stoxx de ayer...? porque está en 2515 o así...
> 
> Saludos...



A las 17:00 te diré donde tengo el objetivo para el siguiente ciclo 

También te diré si ese ciclo es alcista o bajista, pero si no superamos el 2435 de aquí a las 17:00 ya te puedo adelantar que será alcista.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jun 2009)

Este hilo es grande:

Ahora mismo en intereconomía:

La que más sube de alemanía Deutsche Borse ( no sé si se escribe así), (Mulder), y la del contínuo Español SOS, (Dº Jose )


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jun 2009)

Ok Mulder...

Os dejo los referentes de mañana...

* A las 13.00:
-Índice de refinanciaciones.
Dato previo: 2.605,7.

-Índice de peticiones de préstamo.
Dato previo: 611..

* A las 14.30:
-Déficit por cuenta corriente del primer trimestre:
Dato previo: -132.800 mill.de dól. Previsión: -84,5 mill.de dól.

** A las 14.30:
-IPC de mayo
Mensual:
Dato previo: +0,0%. Previsión: +0,3%.
Subyacente mensual:
Dato previo: +0,3%. Previsión: +0,1%.
Anual:
Dato previo: -0,7%, Previsión: -0,8%.
Subyacente anual:
Dato previo: +1,9%. Previsión: +1,8%.

** A las 16.30:
-Reservas semanales de crudo.

Saludos...

PD: Como siempre a las 14:30 el importante...


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

Somos MARKET MAKERs

*How do Market Makers make their Money?*​ Market Makers must be compensated for the risk they take; what if he buys your shares in IBM then IBM's stock price begins to fall before a willing buyer has purchased the shares? To prevent this, the market maker maintains a  spread on each stock he covers. Using our previous example, the market maker may purchase your shares of IBM from you for $100 each (the ask price) and then offer to sell them to a buyer at $100.05 (bid). The difference between the ask and bid price is only $.05, but by trading millions of shares a day, he's managed to pocket a significant chunk of change to offset his risk.​


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las 17:00 te diré donde tengo el objetivo para el siguiente ciclo
> 
> También te diré si ese ciclo es alcista o bajista, pero si no superamos el 2435 de aquí a las 17:00 ya te puedo adelantar que será alcista.




Cuando habla usted de ciclo, se refiere a 2/3 meses, o a horas, o mínutos.

Lo comento porque yo sigo siendo 100% bajista, y espero abrir cortos ( el próximo viernes).

No veo manteniendose el SP o el STOXX, sin una correción de al menos 2 semanas.

Saludos.


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Jun 2009)

Buenas Tardes ^__^!

Mulder ¿tu sistema es tan preciso que por 2 puntos en el stoxx ya cambia el sentido? Demasiado preciso ¿no?.

En fin... que pase lo que tenga que pasar pero que dejemos ya la lateralidad que no hay quien acierte (al menos yo).

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las 17:00 te diré donde tengo el objetivo para el siguiente ciclo
> 
> También te diré si ese ciclo es alcista o bajista, pero si no superamos el 2435 de aquí a las 17:00 ya te puedo adelantar que será alcista.




Usted siga con sus ciclos alcistas y demás... :o


Pero seguramente un dia de estos se levantará con un gap del -10%... :




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas Tardes ^__^!
> 
> Mulder ¿tu sistema es tan preciso que por 2 puntos en el stoxx ya cambia el sentido? Demasiado preciso ¿no?.
> 
> ...



Se necesita mucha precisión para entrar bien en el mercado y aun así hay errores. De todas formas no se trata de 2 puntos del Stoxx se trata de la diferencia entre vela alcista y bajista, que en el caso del Stoxx que comento está en ese punto. Se trata de determinar donde se hará un mínimo o un máximo y la siguiente que ya no seguirá esa tendencia.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Jun 2009)

Hoy el Ibex pierde el 9500


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

SAN en mínimos del dia... 


Dale duro tonuel... 

que menuda panda de alcistas antipatriotas hay por aquí...




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Cuando habla usted de ciclo, se refiere a 2/3 meses, o a horas, o mínutos.
> 
> Lo comento porque yo sigo siendo 100% bajista, y espero abrir cortos ( el próximo viernes).
> 
> ...



Puede ser cualquier cosa, todos los movimientos del mercado son cíclicos desde el más pequeño al más grande, la historia siempre se repite pero hay que saber mirarla con atención.

Supongo que lo de meterse cortos el viernes será a última hora.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jun 2009)

Tonuel, me he liado la manta a la cabeza!!!! :

HE COMPRADO SAN!!!!! A 7.89€ 

Saludos...

PD: Espero sacármelas en subasta o mañana, no te preocupes... y si no que salte el stop...


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> SAN en mínimos del dia...
> 
> 
> Dale duro tonuel...
> ...



Yo en que pierda 9410 me pongo corto...


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Puede ser cualquier cosa, todos los movimientos del mercado son cíclicos desde el más pequeño al más grande, la historia siempre se repite pero hay que saber mirarla con atención.
> 
> Supongo que lo de meterse cortos el viernes será a última hora.



Mulder, de acuerdo en que lo de la historia se repite, pero porque ya queda pocos lugares que descubrir... ahora que se tenga que repetir en un tiempo determinado ... no le veo mucho peso a la teoría.

Vale que si a mi me gusta ir al cine, los viernes... lo normal es que vaya al cine todos los viernes, pero ¿y si estoy malo? ¿y si no me apetece?. Lo normal es que vaya... pero ¿siempre?.

Un saludo, please..cuando tengas tiempo explicación para hommers


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

Ya son las 17:00 y mi sistema da largos, ahora pongo el objetivo (provisional).

edito: objetivo: 2460, tiempo: hasta las 15:00 de mañana.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jun 2009)

Solo queda 1/2 hora... espero que no aparezca Kujire... : Cada vez que aparece nos vamos al hoyo... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel, me he liado la manta a la cabeza!!!! :
> 
> HE COMPRADO SAN!!!!! A 7.89€
> 
> ...





Por mi te las puedes guardar hasta octubre... :



Saludos :o


----------



## kemao2 (16 Jun 2009)

EN cuanto pase el vencimiento del viernes esto tiene ganas de irse para abajo, están esperando al vencimiento de junio para abrir los cortos veraniegos, el rebote ha durado ya bastante, y ha sido similar al del año pasado. Todavía no hay volumen ni en una dirección ni en otra, pero los bajista sestán esperando a que cesen las manipulaciones del vencimiento para ponerse cortos todo el verano. 


A mi esa estratega me viene bien pq tengo opciones venidas en Meff y me viene mejor que el mercado se quede donde está hasta el viernes.


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Jun 2009)

Según esta web, ahora mismo interesa que termine el vencimiento en 840, aunque, cada día que se acerca va teniendo más precisión.

Option Pain (Max-Pain) Calculator

(ha subido antes estaba en 830)


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mulder, de acuerdo en que lo de la historia se repite, pero porque ya queda pocos lugares que descubrir... ahora que se tenga que repetir en un tiempo determinado ... no le veo mucho peso a la teoría.
> 
> Vale que si a mi me gusta ir al cine, los viernes... lo normal es que vaya al cine todos los viernes, pero ¿y si estoy malo? ¿y si no me apetece?. Lo normal es que vaya... pero ¿siempre?.
> 
> Un saludo, please..cuando tengas tiempo explicación para hommers



No se cumple el 100% de las veces, pero se cumple en un % altísimo. Además hay formas de saber porqué no se cumplirá ese pequeñísimo % que falla. Bueno, eso si quitamos las del Ibex que ya hemos visto lo que hacen, aunque se acaba cumpliendo antes o después, pero a veces hay que aguantar, en las del Ibex más, claro.

Lo que me más me gusta de este sistema es que puede automatizarse de tal forma que la gran mayoría de las veces no tengo ni siquiera que mirar los gráficos.

Ya lo dije por aquí pero fíjate como ningún libro de trading habla de ciclos ni de tiempos y en los índices, donde no sirven fundamentales ni otras historias, es la mejor forma de determinar hacia donde irá el precio.


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Jun 2009)

Si a ti te funciona... genial. Creo que lo más importante es que creas en el y te de apoyo psicológico.

Eso si... sin creer ciegamente en el, muchos se han arruinado porque han confiado en exceso en su sistema.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

ORDEN DE VENTA EN SOS a 3,50€


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

*Un regalito para los alcistas...*











Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Jun 2009)

Ayer DJI consiguió atrincherarse en los 8600.

Como los pierdan habrá que subir el DEFCOM

Me voy a entrenar.Ta mañana


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *Un regalito para los alcistas...*



Esteee ¿tu te has fijado bien en la subasta del SAN?


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Esteee ¿tu te has fijado bien en la subasta del SAN?



¿Y usted se fijó en la de ayer...? 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Y usted se fijó en la de ayer...?



Ayer fueron menos puntos.


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

Hemos perforado el mínimo de ayer en el Stoxx, muy mal augurio.


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ayer fueron menos puntos.






Mulder dijo:


> Hemos perforado el mínimo de ayer en el Stoxx, *muy mal augurio*.












Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hemos perforado el mínimo de ayer en el Stoxx, muy mal augurio.



Pues sí, hay que saber adaptarse, y esto es un dato muy malo... 

Suerte que tengo a San Stop preparado... 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues sí, hay que saber adaptarse, y esto es un dato muy malo...
> 
> Suerte que tengo a San Stop preparado...
> 
> Saludos...



Eso espero, pero tengo la profunda sensación de que esta bajada es un timo en toda regla.


----------



## Kujire (16 Jun 2009)

*Guanos Dias!!!*

Volvamos a la realidad, una vez cerrados los mundo de yupi donde viven los europeos

El presidente Obama hablará hoy en una comparecencia especial ... FUERA DEL HORARIO DE MERCADO: a las 4 ET (+ o - las 21 horas en Canarias)

Edito: minuto y marrrrrcadorrrr

Dow 8,583.72 -28.41 (-0.33%)
S&P 500  921.78 -1.94 (-0.21%)
Nasdaq 1,818.95 +2.57 (0.14%)

ED2:

Estoy (bueno yo no pero alguien que trabaja conmigo ) preparando un nuevo índice muy especial, estoy escogiendo el nombre...)


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

El objetivo para los largos del Stoxx de antes, sin la provisionalidad, está en 2439.

Es preciso esperar a la vela donde se inicia el nuevo ciclo porque se pueden hacer nuevos mínimos en esta vela, de ahí que el objetivo anterior fuera provisional.

El espacio temporal no cambia.


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

Kujire... tienes que venir al mercado chicharrero patrio... SOS - CDR -


----------



## Kujire (16 Jun 2009)

ummm....máximos decrecientes.... "guta nena"

...tanto va el cántaro a la fuente... creo que le Sr. Mulder decía que NO HAY CUARTA VEZ...... para suerte nuestra creo que vamos a testear su teoría en breve


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> *El presidente Obama hablará hoy en una comparecencia especial ... FUERA DEL HORARIO DE MERCADO*: a las 4 ET





:



*agarraoslaskalandrakas gacelillas...* :




Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ummm....máximos decrecientes.... "guta nena"
> 
> ...tanto va el cántaro a la fuente... creo que le Sr. Mulder decía que NO HAY CUARTA VEZ...... para suerte nuestra creo que vamos a testear su teoría en breve



Ya la puedes ver, desde ayer a hoy hemos pasado 3 veces por el 2422 ¿que ha pasado esta vez que era la cuarta?

Pues eso.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Jun 2009)

tonuel, que lo de obama te lo puse ayer!! menos lobos!

por cierto, será hoy el dia 2 A.T.R. ??


----------



## Kujire (16 Jun 2009)

Dow 8,581.07 -31.06 (-0.36%)
S&P 500 921.13 -2.59 (-0.28%)
Nasdaq 1,816.70 +0.32 (0.02%)

pues ahora le va a tocar al ESEPE .... tod@s quiet@s para la foto

ED: Batalla encarnizada en 920...... veo mucho dolorrrrrr


----------



## carvil (16 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel, que lo de obama te lo puse ayer!! menos lobos!
> 
> por cierto, será hoy el dia 2 A.T.R. ??




Azkuna, que es 2 A.T.R.? :


----------



## Bayne (16 Jun 2009)

*McCoy en su blog*

Ahora sólo queda esperar. Demasiado bueno, demasiado pronto. Servidor se apeó de la burra en el 930 del S&P500 que es donde está ahora, más o menos. Rango de trading 880-945. Ruptura al alza, compra pese a todo. Stop loss en 870 porque a partir de ahí el abismo… Hace poco afirmé ante una ilustrada audiencia que veremos los mínimos de nuevo. ¿Cuándo? Difícil de aventurar. pero con un mercado tan extremo, no descarten el otoño. Como siempre digo en estos casos, ojalá me equivoque. Pero va a ser que...

¿Vuelven las caídas masivas a las bolsas? - cotizalia.com

Muy interesantes los comentarios de varios foreros


----------



## carvil (16 Jun 2009)

Me gustó mucho su video de ayer kujire 

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-f1cwycSWq0&hl=es&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-f1cwycSWq0&hl=es&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


Edito: GS está *vendiendo*


----------



## Kujire (16 Jun 2009)

IT IS DONE BYE BYE 920

Dow 8,566.03 -46.10 (-0.54%)
S&P 500 918.80 -4.92 (-0.53%)
Nasdaq 1,812.17 -4.21 (-0.23%)

A LA CARGA!!!​


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Jun 2009)

Que baje... que baje... que estoy corto juass. ^____^!

Pensaba dejar esta semanita... peroo... bah que leches... como no fumo me he librado de la subida... y ahora con el coche voy aún más lento, así gasto menos , más que nada para joder al gobierno.

Hacienda, me sale a pagar e igual... para la última semana... si quieren mi dinero antes que me bonifiquen. 

Un saludo


----------



## Kujire (16 Jun 2009)

Hahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaahahahahaha

cuidado con los stops, hay mucho empapelado dentro pero vamos bajando poco a poco, SIN PRISA, como DEMOLIENDO PLANTA A PLANTA, como ven la teoría de Mulder no falla. Felicidades

Dow 8,547.52 -64.61 (-0.75%)
S&P 500 916.07 -7.65 (-0.83%)
Nasdaq 1,805.06 -11.32 (-0.62%)

CÁ-GA-TE CÁ-GA-TE SAN MAÑANA VAS TÚ (con perdón ...pero es que esto es lo mejor que conozco para adelgazar)

SIIIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Dow 8,545.17 -66.96 (-0.78%)
S&P 500 915.69 -8.03 (-0.87%)
Nasdaq 1,804.82 -11.56 (-0.64%)


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (16 Jun 2009)

me ha vuelto a saltar el stop centimero

he realizado otro 2% con los cortos del santander

al final hoy con la tonteria de comprar y vender dos veces he ganado casi un 4%


estoy en liquidez y esperando a mañana para ponerme corto otra vez con el botas


----------



## rosonero (16 Jun 2009)

Madre mía la que está cayendo !!!!!! Menos mal que he hecho caso a mi amadísima y me he ido a la playa con ella sino seguro que estaba dando de comer a Tonuel 

Total, que voy a ver como funciona eso de ponerse corto en Ahorro.com.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Azkuna, que es 2 A.T.R.? :



era una coña After Tonuel Returns... por si no llegamos a los 9850 y hemos tocado techo...


----------



## Speculo (16 Jun 2009)

Esto se pone interesante... Y mira por donde, empiezo a comprender que esto es precisamente lo que quieren que creamos.
No sé por qué pero esto empieza a oler a otra cosa que no es _guano_.


----------



## evidente (16 Jun 2009)

DP...atento DP....DPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEE

ANPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII.....se va a la m..? Recuperarán? Ya no me quedan uñas!!!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Jun 2009)

O viceversa, por eso me he puesto corto... porque pensé estos van a estar rondando entre el 0.10%-0.40% y luego van a subir... así que me puse corto.

En estas situaciones... creo que da igual como entres... ajustar el stop, por si sale "pal lao" que no es y sacar "algo".

Pero bueno.. aún queda mucha tarde... así que veremos lo que nos tienen preparados.

Un saludo


----------



## Kujire (16 Jun 2009)

Señoras y señores,

hemos tocado 915, atentos a ese nivel, si lo pierde aka 914 metemos más carga, esto es sencillo ....

carvil me puedes recordar cuales son los soportes que nos quedan por destruir camino de 890?

LOS PIERDE..........A LA CARGA!!!!!!!!!!!!

ED: Esto es lo que hacia Bernie, piramidar, él tuvo mala suerte porque era un "corto convencido" pero le tocó el alza explosiva de estos últimos años y claro....


----------



## carvil (16 Jun 2009)

Vamos camino del 905 ESU9 


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

Las farmas son así... no desESPeres.... las plusv... vienen en el momento sin saberlo!


----------



## Speculo (16 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Vamos camino del 905 ESU9
> 
> 
> Salu2



De ahí es probable que no pase. Si lo perfora, meto carga corta importante hasta yo.


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Jun 2009)

Oleeeeeeee!!!!!!!! 

Iberdrola ampliará capital en 1.250 millones para fortalecer su balance.

^____^ Quiero mis mil euros ¡YA!

Mira que son malos... hoy han vendido como 80 millones de acciones en contra de estos últimos días... de 15-20 millones. ¡Lo sabían!

Un saludo


----------



## carvil (16 Jun 2009)

Depende lo que haga GS..... si perfora los 143$


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Depende lo que haga GS..... si perfora los 143$



GS, por vencimiento, hasta hoy, interesa que cierre a 140$

http://www.optionpain.com/MaxPain/Max-Pain.php


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

DP HF... te lo adelantó en exclusiva hace unas semanas.. IBERDROLA... AMPLIACIÓN DE CAPITAL is coming!!!!


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

Kujire... los piratas de OCNF ... van a realizar una nueva dilución... cayendo a 1.47USD


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> DP HF... te lo adelantó en exclusiva hace unas semanas.. IBERDROLA... AMPLIACIÓN DE CAPITAL is coming!!!!



O__O Pues no lo había leído. Lo que si he leído son rumores más fuertes de que cierran Garoña. ¿Sabes algo?

Eso me interesa ^__^

Edito: Hay mucha gente esperando la rotura del 910 como confirmación, cruce de la dma200 y encima una raya de soporte que no se muy bien a que viene.


----------



## Kujire (16 Jun 2009)

me dá a la nariz que vamos a caer muuuuucho más en estos días.... ahí se lo dejo .....BYE BYE 914

 
MÁS CARGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Speculo (16 Jun 2009)

Metida orden de compra en el Stoxx en 2.395. Stop 2.380.
Si salta iré largo en el Stoxx.


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> O__O Pues no lo había leído. Lo que si he leído son rumores más fuertes de que cierran Garoña. ¿Sabes algo?
> 
> Eso me interesa ^__^
> 
> Edito: Hay mucha gente esperando la rotura del 910 como confirmación, cruce de la dma200 y encima una raya de soporte que no se muy bien a que viene.



El día 2 de JUNIO:

Además el papel, cuando escasea.... vienen las ampliaciones... BANKINTER, SOS, IBERDROLA-POSIBLE- , una nueva del SAN... para OCTUBRE -ESPECULACION DE DP HF- ;-) así veremos de nuevo al SAN a 4,00€


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

Solo me han entrado 1000acs de DRYS a 6.47USD... no quieren vender las gacelas?


----------



## carvil (16 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> GS, por vencimiento, hasta hoy, interesa que cierre a 140$
> 
> Option Pain (Max-Pain) Calculator




Lo veo muy dificil que cierre hoy a 140$ ....si ocurriese eso cerrariamos en 895
de hecho ha rebotado en 143.50.... pero no hay nada imposible 


Salu2


----------



## Kujire (16 Jun 2009)

....vamos recogiendo plusvalías .... poco a poco que tenemos tiempo


----------



## Alexandros (16 Jun 2009)

Vengo de mi guarida (Tambores de guerra III) y según medios conspiranóicos este fin de semana van a caer bombas atómicas sobre Londres y NY. Kujire comprate una protección solar adecuada para tu tipo de piel.

http://chemtrailsevilla.wordpress.com/2009/05/17/operacion-blackjack-¿ficcion-o-una-advertencia/


Tonuel prepara esos cortooossss.

(Y yo con estos pelos )


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Lo veo muy dificil que cierre hoy a 140$ ....si ocurriese eso cerrariamos en 895
> de hecho ha rebotado en 143.50.... pero no hay nada imposible
> 
> 
> Salu2



Ups me he explicado mal, ese precio es para el Viernes (Varía cada día, según se acerque más el vencimiento.3e)


----------



## Kujire (16 Jun 2009)

*minuto y marcador ...............*

venga venga .... 

Dow 8,517.82 -94.31 (-1.10%)
S&P 500 912.79 -10.93 (-1.18%)
Nasdaq 1,800.25 -16.13 (-0.89%)

AHORA TODOS JUNTOS!!!!
​


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

Sólo pasaba a saludar porque estoy hasta arriba de trabajo... 








Saludos


----------



## javso (16 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Oleeeeeeee!!!!!!!!
> 
> Iberdrola ampliará capital en 1.250 millones para fortalecer su balance.
> 
> ...



Vale, y esto, para los profanos, qué consecuencias tiene? Supongo que mañana la cotización de IBE se hunde, no???


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Jun 2009)

muhahahaha buenas tardes,a que no sabeis a quien le ha entrado una orden de mas cortos santanderinos en 7.99? muhahahaha ....mañana a por los 9400 ....sin piedad!sin prisioneros!


----------



## carvil (16 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ups me he explicado mal, ese precio es para el Viernes (Varía cada día, según se acerque más el vencimiento.3e)




Si es para el vencimiento me cuadra más e indica por donde irán los tiros 


P.D. Gracias por el link


Salu2


----------



## Kujire (16 Jun 2009)

Objetivo 909-905


----------



## chameleon (16 Jun 2009)

que raro,no debería bajar hasta la proxima semana

preparan una cacería de cortos?


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> muhahahaha buenas tardes,a que no sabeis a quien le ha entrado una orden de mas cortos santanderinos en 7.99? muhahahaha ....mañana a por los 9400 ....sin piedad!sin prisioneros!




Me veo entrando corto mañana si caen los 9410

Estos usanos no solo han perdido el DJI 8600,si no que van a dejarse el 8500.
Están entrando en barrena.

Ahora sí que hasta mañana.


----------



## carvil (16 Jun 2009)

Si..... yo espero bajar hasta 905 y rebote (La mano) hasta 911-912 al cierre


Salu2


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Jun 2009)

javso dijo:


> Vale, y esto, para los profanos, qué consecuencias tiene? Supongo que mañana la cotización de IBE se hunde, no???



Hombre... eso son muuuchas más acciones. A más acciones, menos toca repartir beneficios ¿no?. Pero vamos... eso de que se hunda es relativo... ya no me extraña nada.


----------



## Kujire (16 Jun 2009)

vigila el stoxx ... parece que no se lo cree y nos está sujetando, yo sigo torciendo con todas mis fuerzas jur jur... si hacemos 90x mañana puede ser una "espantá" en europe:

ED: Estoy fuera  me voy a por una "ensalada"... no piensen mal es que "toy de pretemporada de verano"


----------



## carvil (16 Jun 2009)

La caballeriaaaaaaaa............. a las trincheras


----------



## Kujire (16 Jun 2009)

carvil.... no sé pero ... te hace una manita?


----------



## carvil (16 Jun 2009)

Ya estoy en la trinchera


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

*PUM...*




Saludos


----------



## carvil (16 Jun 2009)

Ya veo que me equivoqué en el orden de factores 

Vaya cierre para mañana :

Eso que he oido es un disparo?


----------



## Kujire (16 Jun 2009)

Estamos a minutos de que Obama le meta mano: a Guol Estri, y por ese motivo lo hacen fuera de mercado, el VIX está subiendo a 32 y todo indica que continuará esta tendencia, todo esto más todo lo que vendrá.......

SELL IN MAY AND GO AWAY​
...hagan caso a la sabiduría popular


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jun 2009)

Pues la verdad es que mañana será un día complicadillo... 

En fin, al mal tiempo buena cara... 

Saludos y felicitaciones a los "cortos"...


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Jun 2009)

de momento, todo marcha segun lo previsto, de dos dias, dos pabajo...
el viernes acompañará a saco, segun aquel informe...

cuanto tenia que perder el SAN en la semana? 13%? lleva un 1%... quedan 3 dias para un 12%.... cosas peores hemos visto


salvo que obama la lie y suba todo


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Estamos a minutos de que Obama le meta mano: a Guol Estri, y por ese motivo lo hacen fuera de mercado, el VIX está subiendo a 32 y todo indica que continuará esta tendencia, todo esto más todo lo que vendrá.......
> 
> SELL IN MAY AND GO AWAY​
> ...hagan caso a la sabiduría popular



Es posible que aun continue un poco más porque tengo objetivo para el S&P en 888 y parece que se están esforzando mucho en llegar ahí antes del vencimiento.

Lo de la sabiduría está muy bien pero mejor mira el calendario y fíjate en que mes estamos 

Esto será bueno para mis cortos en GAM que hoy no se han movido, tanta fama que tiene este valor de ser de movimientos rápidos y fuertes, me estoy aburriendo bastante con el.

Menos mal que tengo a los alemanes para entretenerme  hoy un +4%


----------



## carvil (16 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Estamos a minutos de que Obama le meta mano: a Guol Estri, y por ese motivo lo hacen fuera de mercado, el VIX está subiendo a 32 y todo indica que continuará esta tendencia, todo esto más todo lo que vendrá.......
> 
> SELL IN MAY AND GO AWAY​
> ...hagan caso a la sabiduría popular



Sabes como va a ser el formato? en TV han dicho que será una entrevista


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Jun 2009)

un cierre bonito,bonito....hacemos una lista de favoritos para el descalabro?


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> un cierre bonito,bonito....hacemos una lista de favoritos para el descalabro?



POP
SAB
SAN
BBVA
BAN
BKT
....
....
*todo el Ibex35...*


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que mañana será un día complicadillo...
> 
> En fin, al mal tiempo buena cara...
> 
> Saludos y felicitaciones a los "cortos"...



Para mañana tengo 6 señales en valores españoles para largos y solo dos para cortos (y encima son chicharrazos).

En Europa tengo 6 señales para largos y solo 1 para cortos.

Esto me hace pensar que mañana tendremos una sesión muy parecida a la de hoy, subiremos mientras dure la sesión europea y al cierre nos pondremos a bajar, igual que hoy.

Tonuel, ya se cual es tu opinión.


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tonuel, ya se cual es tu opinión.




Pues me acaba de joder la noche... yo pensaba que su sistema diria que mañana tocamos los 10000... 



Saludos


----------



## carvil (16 Jun 2009)

Comienza la entrevista los futuros cotizan a 907.50

la entrevista la realiza la ABC como TVE aquí


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Jun 2009)

La mia ......BBVA,Endesa,ohl y por supuesto SAN y su puñetero hueco en 7.79 que mañana lo vamos a hacer saltar por los aires...GAMesa esta cerca de soportes los 14,10 si los perfora no le veo freno hasta 12.....como lo veis?
Adolfo dominguez creo que se va a pegar tambien una hostia de escandalo pero en interdin no la tienen...snif


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> como lo veis?



De puta madre... 






Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jun 2009)

Qué volumen ha habido lunes y martes en el S&P...? Quién ha vendido...?

Saludos...

PD: Yo personalmente daré por acabado el rebote cuando se pierda el 880 en el S&P... ya falta poco...


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Jun 2009)

pues a mi igmarkets me dice que arriba, que pasa?


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues a mi igmarkets me dice que arriba, que pasa?



A mi también...


Ibex -100 puntos... 




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues a mi igmarkets me dice que arriba, que pasa?



esepé 912...

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Jun 2009)

dia 3 de 3??


----------



## carvil (16 Jun 2009)

Se acabó la entrevista, nada que no se conociese nuevo, el paro al 10%, la reforma del sistema de salud subirá mas el deficit, los derivados serán regulados por peligrosos y brotes verdes

Salu2


----------



## chameleon (16 Jun 2009)

SAN tiene que cerrar gap del martes de la semana pasada, se tiene que ir hasta al menos 7,8 y todo el ibex abajo claro

cómo veis a prisa? creo que va a tocar 4 y luego venirse abajo


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> SAN tiene que cerrar gap del martes de la semana pasada, se tiene que ir hasta al menos 7,8 y todo el ibex abajo claro
> 
> cómo veis a prisa? creo que va a tocar 4 y luego venirse abajo



7,8 es una autentica mierda, chame, en cuanto goldman suelte pasta y haga caja... nos vamos al hoyo


hoy morgan devolvia pasta no? quien queda?


----------



## Speculo (16 Jun 2009)

Os veo vendiendo la piel del toro antes de cazarla, y eso no es bueno. Es lo que quieren. Y les está saliendo la jugada a la perfección.

Sin que sirva de precedente, esta vez estoy con Mulder. Falta una subida más. No sé si mañana o pasado, pero queda otro impulso hacia arriba. Y luego no sé. Yo esperaría al vencimiento de futuros para tomar posiciones bajistas. No cuesta nada esperar confirmación y hay valores de sobra para vender. Hablo del medio plazo, porque para el rabioso intradía, mañana mismo se le puede sacar algo a cualquier valor.

Lástima de cortos en Iberia que deshice esta mañana, porque mañana en la primera media hora me hubieran dado el doble. Pero no pasa nada, iba con mucha tela y me asusté un poco. He ganado suficiente.

Sube el VIX y para mañana algo más de volatilidad. Si entra volumen, puede verse pánico. Yo me quedo fuera a mirar, aunque con el cinto lleno de balas y las pistolas en las manos.

Suerte.


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

No echemos las campanas al vuelo... que esto solo ha sido un peq recorte... no es posible volver a los niveles de marzo, como muy cercano los 8000 del DJ.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Jun 2009)

hombre yo si llegamos a los 9340 (me da igual en uno o varios dias) cierro todo y me quedo a mirar hacia donde tira pero para mañana si veo caida,aunque estare tol dia currando como hoy y no podre abrir casi nada ,os recuerdo que mientras el resto de indices han bajado un 5% desde maximos de junio nuestro ibex solo ha recortado un 2,5% ...ese es el tramo que ando buscando,lo demas pues ya se ira viendo dia tras dia


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Jun 2009)

yo sigo pensando que deberian faltar-haber faltado un doble techin en 9850... pero un -+2% es permisible no? luego vistos


----------



## donpepito (16 Jun 2009)

Me enorgullece comunicar que soy accionista de VPHM, el jueves tengo una invitación para la conference, en NYC.

Kujire... envíame la limusima al JFK... ATT DP!

ViroPharma Incorporated - Investor Relations - Event Details


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

Para los que buscan oportunidades, DP HF... te propone:

STSI - Star Scientific, Inc. - Google Finance

Mañana abre con -80% DEMANDA por... Infringimiento de patente! LOL


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Puede ser cualquier cosa, todos los movimientos del mercado son cíclicos desde el más pequeño al más grande, la historia siempre se repite pero hay que saber mirarla con atención.
> 
> Supongo que lo de meterse cortos el viernes será a última hora.



Tenía pensado eso, el viernes a la hora de vencimiento pensaba que iban a subirlo ( y de hecho me esperaré a la apertura de los USA mañana).


----------



## Bayne (17 Jun 2009)

Buenos días
Japón al revés del pepino +0.8%
Futuros USA en verde, Europa rojo pálido...


----------



## pyn (17 Jun 2009)

Buenos días,
según mis cartas astrales hoy toca ligero rebote ¿no?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (17 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos días,
> según mis cartas astrales hoy toca ligero rebote ¿no?



yo acabo de leer las entrañas de un gallo negro sacrificado ayer en pleno solsticio de primavera por una virgen



dicen claramente que hoy bajamos, aunque la apertura será ligeramente alcista


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Jun 2009)

Buenos días ^^

Anoche ¿en que punto cerró el stoxx? Lo menos un 1% ¿no?. Siempre nos dan coba.

Al menos mis IBE, están bajando agusto...

Un saludo

Uis uis... que ya tengo mis mil euros muy cercaa ^___^, la putada es que pensaba piramidar en 5.75 y ha abierto en 5.65.
Acabo de vender otras 2000 en 5.60. Esto se cae.


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2009)

A los buenos días!

A mi me parece que la alineación planetaria en trígono indica sin lugar a dudas que estaremos algo laterales esta mañana hasta alcanzar los 2425 un rato antes de que abran los gringos, momento en que la alineación pasará a cuadratura sobre Manhattan y entonces nos iremos al guano.

Sean uds. bendecidos.


----------



## javso (17 Jun 2009)

Ay, mis Iberdrolas...

Game over. A coger dividendos y vender con megapérdidas. Querían joder a Florentino pero han jodido a un montón de pequeños accionistas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jun 2009)

Buenos días... vaya masacre en Repsol... :o Ya van 2 sanstops...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

Aquí os dejo el mínimo de momento... 

Ibex 35 a las 09:16; -1,24%

9379 puntos




Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Jun 2009)

javso dijo:


> Ay, mis Iberdrolas...
> 
> Game over. A coger dividendos y vender con megapérdidas. Querían joder a Florentino pero han jodido a un montón de pequeños accionistas.



Sorry tío, yo he tenido una suerte increíble, y ya hoy voy recuperando con creces todo lo que perdí el otro día.

Tómate unos días, que vienen bien... y vuelve. Esto es así... por desgracia.

Un saludo


----------



## chameleon (17 Jun 2009)

largo rep 15,93

si hace lo que tiene que hacer, venta al tocar la parte de arriba del canal.
creo que apartir de ahora subiremos, al menos hasta que abra USA


----------



## Speculo (17 Jun 2009)

Buenos días.
Caída con un volumen mierdoso y SAN ya casi en verde. Lo que dijimos ayer por la noche. Ahora mete alguien unos durillos, compran unos futuros y a esperar a los americanos en posición semi-plana. Todo ha rebotado más o menos donde se esperaba. 

Me voy.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jun 2009)

ohl descalabroooooooo,oleeeeeee
buenos dias!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jun 2009)

cortos en endesa poquitos(que me queda poco capital)a 16.96 y el SAN aguantando como un machote como si no fuera con el....pues nada si vuelve otra vez a 7.99 otra vez que le arreo....


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2009)

GAM ya han perdido los 14 euros, he intentado salirme del corto en 13.80 pero se me ha escapado, de todas formas voy a dejar la orden ahí porque si no se ejecuta ahora lo hará más tarde con bastante probabilidad.


----------



## pyn (17 Jun 2009)

Por cierto, esto de las acciones es bastante aburrido y me parece que casi todos operais en futuros. He leido varios libros de kostolany y el de aitor zárate¿ recomendais algo más técnico?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jun 2009)

lo de los futuros piensatelo bien,por que como te despistes con ellos te dejan la cuenta tiritando


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Por cierto, esto de las acciones es bastante aburrido y me parece que casi todos operais en futuros. He leido varios libros de kostolany y el de aitor zárate¿ recomendais algo más técnico?



Si quieres emociones fuertes en acciones metete con las alemanas o las de USA, inmensas montañas rusas de un solo dia totalmente garantizadas.

Hay futuros que son más aburridos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jun 2009)

Mi predicción para hoy:

*Ya hemos visto los mínimos...*

Saludos...

PD: Se entiende que de los índices...


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Jun 2009)

Uff La gracia de los futuros es el apalancamiento y para eso ya tienes los cfds, bueno.. las comisiones son más bajas si.

Mucho ojo con el apalancamiento que como dudes te destrozan.


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2009)

Fuera de Gamesa a 13.80, mi objetivo real era 13.70 pero me conformo con lo obtenido.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mi predicción para hoy:
> 
> *Ya hemos visto los mínimos...*
> 
> ...



en unos minutos te lo digo


----------



## chameleon (17 Jun 2009)

seguimos bajando y con volumen...


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mi predicción para hoy:
> 
> *Ya hemos visto los mínimos...*
> 
> ...



Espero que tengas bastante razón porque ya solo me quedan largos


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jun 2009)

Clandestinamente desde el curro
Buenos dias

Habeis visto la import6ancia del Ibex 9410?Buen cabezazo le han dado.

Es el numero de la Bestia.Mi nivel de entrada si se pierde al cierre.
Saludos

edito:

Ojo que se desploma!!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jun 2009)

ohl -4.60% ouhhhhhhh yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## chameleon (17 Jun 2009)

REP en 15.75 hay 394.000 títulos en compra
no quieren que baje de ahí

las manos fuertes se han puesto nerviosas


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jun 2009)

venga a ver si cogemos carrerilla a por los 9340! a probar ese suelo......si se rompe ir preparando los tomahawks


----------



## Gamu (17 Jun 2009)

tonuel ve preparando unos nelsons


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> venga a ver si cogemos carrerilla a por los 9340! a probar ese suelo......si se rompe ir preparando los tomahawks



¿9350 era fibo?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Jun 2009)

Buenas!
Vaya palo a Iberdrola,y van a ser varios cuando empiezen a salir ampliaciones de capital,a esta ya le han puesto precio al valor 5,5 ya veremos como acaba.

Quiero meter mas cortos con las plusvalias,esto de tener 3 dias los numeros verdes hace tiempo que no pasaba...

Como veis a criteria para cortos?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jun 2009)

muhahahaha y de esto que me contais? cajowned al canto
pena que no cotizen,pena,penita,pena

La masiva rebaja de calificaciones de Moody´s va a provocar daños colaterales. Los compradores de las preferentes podrán revocar la orden si el emisor ha sufrido una rebaja de rating y si la emisión está en marca. Ambas condiciones se cumplen en tres casos: La Caixa, Caja Madrod y CAM.


"Las órdenes de suscripción son irrevocables excepto (...), en el caso de que alguna de las agencias de calificación crediticia que califican al Garante, rebajen la calificación crediticia del Garante o de cualquier otra emisión del Garante o que cuenten con garantía del Garante". Puede parecer un trabalenguas, pero es un extracto del folleto de acciones preferentes de Caja Madrid y una cláusula que abre la puerta a los inversores que se hayan arrepentido de comprar estas emisiones de deuda subordinada. 

La condición para agarrarse a ella y echarse para atrás es doble. Por una parte, la colocación tiene que estar en marcha (es decir no puede haberse emitido) y la entidad que la tiene a la venta debe haber sufrido una rebaja de rating. El lunes, Moody's le recortó la nota de deuda a un buen número de entidades, entre ellas a La Caixa, Caja Madrid y la CAM. Las tres tienen emisiones de preferentes en plazo de suscripción (con la información disponible en la CNMV -Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores- como hecho relevante, ninguna de ellas está oficialmente cerrada), luego en principio los inversores que las hayan suscrito pueden acogerse al derecho de revocarlas.

Eso sí, para poder hacerlo deben estar muy atentos al calendario. Las entidades están obligadas ahora a comunicar el cambio de calificación a la CNMV. Ésta debe añadirse como suplemento al folleto de colocación y, una vez esta información esté disponible, no queda otra que correr a la sucursal para revocar la orden.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jun 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> ¿9350 era fibo?



hay a rebotado en dos ocasiones al menos,yo los fibos ni puñetera idea ....(soy de letras)
TRE tambien esta revolcandose en el guano....seguis en ella? esta si que me empieza a gustar para unos largos de pullback


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jun 2009)

Largon en Cintra y largo en Stoxx... 

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Buenas!
> Vaya palo a Iberdrola,y van a ser varios cuando empiezen a salir ampliaciones de capital,a esta ya le han puesto precio al valor 5,5 ya veremos como acaba.
> 
> Quiero meter mas cortos con las plusvalias,esto de tener 3 dias los numeros verdes hace tiempo que no pasaba...
> ...



Hannibal, ¿donde lo has leído? Yo solo he leído el rango de 5.25-5.50, pero en Blogs... y me remiten a la nota de la cnmv y allí no dice nada de ese precio, solo hablan del valor nominal y que las agencias colocadoras valoraran la demanda bla bla

Aclaramelo Please... que quiero meter más artillería pero con "fundamentales" jaja


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Jun 2009)

Felicidades a los que comprron sos ayer a 3,esta a 4 euros.menudo pelotazo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hannibal, ¿donde lo has leído? Yo solo he leído el rango de 5.25-5.50, pero en Blogs... y me remiten a la nota de la cnmv y allí no dice nada de ese precio, solo hablan del valor nominal y que las agencias colocadoras valoraran la demanda bla bla
> 
> Aclaramelo Please... que quiero meter más artillería pero con "fundamentales" jaja



En cinco dias


----------



## Caída a Plomo (17 Jun 2009)

Se ve que hoy tonuel está muy ocupado 

Venga venga, atizar de lo lindo, quiero ver el infierno


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jun 2009)

Quintás: el sistema bancario español tendrá pérdidas en 2010
10:26

El presidente de la Confederación Española de Cajas de Ahorros (CECA), Juan Ramón Quintás, ha advertido el miércoles de que el sistema bancario español integrado por bancos y cajas tendrá pérdidas el año que viene en su conjunto.

En un curso en la Universidad Internacional Menéndez y Pelayo (UIMP), Quintás explicó que en 2009 el sistema seguirá registrando beneficios, pero resaltó que 2010 se presenta como un ejercicio "incómodo", mientras que "la angostura del paso" se suavizará en 2011 y la capacidad para generar beneficios se recuperará en 2012.

"El sistema bancario entendido como conjunto de bancos y cajas es uno de los mas solventes del mundo, pero los tiempos difíciles que se presentan van a erosionar la situación", dijo el presidente de la patronal de las cajas, que prevé una tasa de morosidad del sistema bancario del 6,7% este año y del 8,8% en 2010.


----------



## javso (17 Jun 2009)

Gamesa al carajo, ya ha perdido los 13,70


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

Los chicos del botas están manteniendo el SAN y el Ibex... 


*Oh... mamá...


dame veneno que quiero morir... chakarrá... *




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jun 2009)

RECOGIDA DE BENEFICIOS 1
OHL entrada 13.80 salida 13,15
POPULAR entrada 6.43 SALIDA 6.17

me quedo con SUPERSAN que no cae ni a tiros y con las nuevas endesitas y me voy a currar feliz y contento


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> RECOGIDA DE BENEFICIOS 1
> OHL entrada 13.80 salida 13,15
> POPULAR entrada 6.43 SALIDA 6.17
> 
> me quedo con SUPERSAN que no cae ni a tiros y con las nuevas endesitas y me voy a currar feliz y contento



Con que broker tenias los cortos de ohl?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jun 2009)

con interdin pero los llevo desde hace mas de una semana,ya me he fijado que ahora no hay ...que perracas!


----------



## Bayne (17 Jun 2009)

Sería interesante que apareciera Pepón y nos diera su opinión...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> con interdin pero los llevo desde hace mas de una semana,ya me he fijado que ahora no hay ...que perracas!



Llevo detras de ellos un monton,y vas y los sueltas....ainsss


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Jun 2009)

Acciona violada brutalmente,se va a los 78 de cabeza


----------



## Bayne (17 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Acciona violada brutalmente,se va a los 78 de cabeza



TRE bajando un 6.45% :

edito: -7.37%...


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 11:11; -1,57%

9349 puntos



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Jun 2009)

Tecnicas reunidas - 7,5%


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ibex 35 a las 11:11; -1,57%
> 
> 9349 puntos
> 
> ...


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

Si, las TRE, las voy a mantener por el dividendo de 0,53€ integro descontado irpf.

Parece que quiere buscar los 22,00€ ....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jun 2009)

Estan moviendo el árbol y quitándose gente de encima... 

Me quedan 3 míseros puntos para comerme el owned...

Saludos...

Edito: Por un punto, hemos hecho mínimo....


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jun 2009)

tonuel, dia 3 de 3 ?


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 11:23; -1,74%

9333 puntos



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ibex 35 a las 11:23; -1,74%
> 
> 9333 puntos
> 
> ...



Si si... pero el SAN no cae... jaja (Es para chinchar).


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Si si... pero el SAN no cae... jaja (Es para chinchar).



el botas empapelado con 4,6 minolles de momento... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> el botas empapelado con 4,8 minolles de momento...
> 
> Saludos



Si el San cayese su 2-3% donde estaría el IBEX...? :

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si el San cayese su 2-3% donde estaría el IBEX...? :
> 
> Saludos...



como diria david carradine en otro tiempo y sitio:
"paciencia, pequeño brote verde"


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si el San cayese su 2-3% donde estaría el IBEX...? :
> 
> Saludos...



Ya lo veras esta tarde


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Jun 2009)

Señores,de aqui al viernes guano para dar y tomar


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jun 2009)

Se nos va!!

Jugando con el 9300 ha caido 40 pts en un plas!!


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Jun 2009)

IBE se despeña y no paro de ampliar posiciones... ya mismo voy a empezar a recoger beneficios ^______^ Suculentos ñam ñam... Galan... te dije que quería mis mil euros...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jun 2009)

guanoooo 

haha que bien


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 11:39; -2,00%

9308 puntos


Trata de arrancarlo Mulder... 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Jun 2009)

Que golfos son,sujetan Telefonica y San y sueltan todo lo demas para que no cante mucho,que se metan el papel por el ojal,mas cortos marchando con las plusvalias! jajajaja como me lo estoy pasando!!!


----------



## Kujire (17 Jun 2009)

sólo pasaba a saludar ...

IBEX CELEBRATION!!!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8jwB2fesg6Q&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8jwB2fesg6Q&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

LOVE THIS GAME!!!!!!


----------



## pyn (17 Jun 2009)

Largo en Ibertrola a 5,515 EUR.


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Jun 2009)

Pyn, yo pienso vender mis cortos en 5.505. ^^Después que suba lo que quieras.

Un saludo

No me ha dado tiempooo! Cae más....

¿Había una orden de compra falsa? Creo que si...


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jun 2009)

Renta 4 sugiere vender CFD´s de Repsol si pierde los 15,9 euros
11:43 REPSOL Gráficos | Noticias | Foros
El rebote, con poco volumen, del valor ha ido a parar justo al 38% de la caída desde los máximos y, desde ahí, ha efectuado un doble choque con soporte en 15,9 euros, señalan desde Renta 4. Ese precio coincide a su vez con dos referencias: el paso de la directriz alcista desde mínimos y la zona de máximos de enero y octubre que ahora es soporte. “La pérdida de esa referencia, en base a la situación de los indicadores sugiere corregir al menos hasta el 38% de este rebote, sito en 14,75 euros por acción”, explican. Dado que es más de un euro a aprovechar a la baja, la recomendación de los expertos de Renta 4 es vender CFD´s con esta pérdida


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Jun 2009)

En interdin se agotan los cortos en muchos valores,no disponibles,disponibilidad reducida...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pyn, yo pienso vender mis cortos en 5.505. ^^Después que suba lo que quieras.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> ...



Eso es una artimaña muy antigua,ponen una orden de compra muy grande,para que se vea que es dificil bajar de ahi,cuando llega la cot a esa orden desaparece...y te dejan con el culo al aire


----------



## chollero (17 Jun 2009)

don pepito cuanto palmas con tecnicas reunidas?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Jun 2009)

Cierro 50% de cortos para garantizar plusvalias,espero acontecimientos


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

De momento -8,00% .... lo mismo compro si tocan los 29,00€ tengo liquidez para casos extremos.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

¿Cual era el soporte del ibex...??? :



Por cierto...

ya van 5,2 minolles de papeles pal botas... pa decorar el despacho...


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> De momento -8,00% .... lo mismo compro si tocan los 29,00€ tengo liquidez para casos extremos.



Cuando dan el div tecnicas?
Si baja mas yo tambien entraria,sigo para meterme a buen precio tecnicas,iberdrola,ferrovial,iberia e inditex
Solo gangas


----------



## pyn (17 Jun 2009)

Wataru dijo:


> Pyn, yo pienso vender mis cortos en 5.505. ^^Después que suba lo que quieras.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> ...



Ok, que llegue a 5.505 pero que luego "tiretoparriba".


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jun 2009)

SAN a puntito a puntito.....


Citi: los mercados se merecen una corrección adicional
11:54 El estratega en España de Citi, José Luis Martínez Campuzano, cree que las bolsas acabarán el año no lejos de como lo iniciaron, y que las caídas de marzo fueron una oportunidad de compra como los recientes altos niveles lo fueron de venta. “Ahora creo que los mercados se merecen una corrección adicional, ante la acumulación de factores nuevos negativos. Irán, la escalada del precio del crudo y commodities, es uno de ellos”, comenta. Aunque valora el escenario de progresiva recuperación (sin llevarla a extremo), también le inquieta sobrevalorar la subida de las bolsas desde marzo al mismo tiempo que la menor aversión al riesgo de los inversores.


----------



## aksarben (17 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cuando dan el div tecnicas?
> Si baja mas yo tambien entraria,sigo para meterme a buen precio tecnicas,iberdrola,ferrovial,iberia e inditex
> Solo gangas



Según la última comunicación de TRE, en la primera quincena de Julio. Según Expansión el día 2.


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

A primeros de JULIO... junto a GAS NATURAL.

Este mes llevo buenas plusv... puedo permitirme equilibrar la balanza!

SOS- ANPI - y las que tengo latentes... VERTICE360º - CODERE, y accs americanas.


Ahora no vendo al momento, es mejor mantener en algunos casos.


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Jun 2009)

Pyn, no me dio tiempo a meter la orden. Ahora la tengo puesta en 5.49. Ojo que están jugando... no hay ventas para que suba y luego venden en paquetes. Entre hoy y mañana va a bajar más. 

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

MTS... está haciendo un buen pullback.... a por los 19,xx€


----------



## pyn (17 Jun 2009)

Que pena que me he quedado sin efectivo, Arcelor la tenia en el punto de mira tambien.


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

TRE... está totalmente manipulada... MIRA las ordenes de venta... sospechosas:

492
492
492


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

¿Arcelor Mittal no era la que se iba a los 40 euros...? :


----------



## aksarben (17 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TRE... está totalmente manipulada... MIRA las ordenes de venta... sospechosas:
> 
> 492
> 492
> 492



Lleva bajando con órdenes enanas toda la mañana.


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Arcelor Mittal no era la que se iba a los 40 euros...? :



MTS... es una buena inversión para el corto plazo... soporte en 19,xx y resistencia en 25,xx€

Buenas pluvs si entras en el momento oportuno.

TIMING!


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Jun 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> Lleva bajando con órdenes enanas toda la mañana.



Eso me trae malisimos recuerdos... yo que tu me cubría con cortos la bajada.. estos cabrones la van a hundir...

Un saludo


----------



## Kujire (17 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> SAN a puntito a puntito.....
> 
> 
> Citi: los mercados se merecen una corrección adicional
> 11:54 El estratega en España de Citi, *José Luis Martínez Campuzano*, cree que las bolsas acabarán el año no lejos de como lo iniciaron, y que las caídas de marzo fueron una oportunidad de compra como los recientes altos niveles lo fueron de venta. “Ahora creo que los mercados se merecen una corrección adicional, ante la acumulación de *factores nuevos negativos*.* Irán, la escalada del precio del crudo y commodities, es uno de ellos”*, comenta. Aunque valora el escenario de progresiva recuperación (sin llevarla a extremo), también le inquieta sobrevalorar la subida de las bolsas desde marzo al mismo tiempo que la menor aversión al riesgo de los inversores.



huevón .. que no te enteras, tan mal están las cosas que entre los de citi no te dicen la verdad? dónde estabas el viernes pringao? ... nada que ni de cajero de pensionistas te quiero...que pasa que ahora... das la órden para que tus compas te sigan eh? ...nada que de la bolsa poco así que ya te veo repartiendo libros y cupones


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2009)

dP: SOS a 3.90.

Manda huevos.


----------



## pyn (17 Jun 2009)

Buenos dias Kujire, te veo tensa .


----------



## aksarben (17 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos dias Kujire, te veo tensa .



Madrugar le sienta tan mal como a mí .


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Jun 2009)

De Renta4:

Los analistas técnicos de Renta 4 ( a nuestro entender de los más cualificados del panorama nacional) establecen el siguiente escenario de corto plazo para los mercados de renta variable:

- Estamos en un proceso de techo en forma de onda 4 que podría alargarse hasta el verano.

- En este proceso esperamos que los índices bajen a corto plazo a la zona de 860-850 SP y 8.800 Ibex en primer término para probablemente subir de nuevo en verano a zonas de 1.000 puntos S&P antes de empezar a caer fuerte en el último trimestre como poco a los mínimos de marzo nuevamente.

- El escenario técnico no ha variado, pero sí nos vamos a tratar de aprovechar de este movimiento que pueda darse.


----------



## aksarben (17 Jun 2009)

¿Es cosa mía o es exactamente lo que dice pepon26?


----------



## Kujire (17 Jun 2009)

.... se me está escapando el guano mañanero: .... y es que leer estupideces no ayuda

HUUuuuuuuUSSSAAAAAAAA ....... HuuuuUUUUUUSSSAAAAaaaaaaa


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> huevón .. que no te enteras, tan mal están las cosas que entre los de citi no te dicen la verdad? dónde estabas el viernes pringao? ... nada que ni de cajero de pensionistas te quiero...que pasa que ahora... das la órden para que tus compas te sigan eh? ...nada que de la bolsa poco así que ya te veo repartiendo libros y cupones




Buenos días Kujire, cómo ves el panorama en ese sentido¿?.

Ves viables nuevos mínimos¿?, sabes si por US circulan rumores de subidas de tipos¿?.

DP: Yo creo que en TRE tb aguantaría posiciones. en 29 es buena zona de compra, y sí sigue subiendo el WTB, esas van pa´arriba.


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

Mixtables... ya sabes que cuando DP HF juega...en el mercado chicharril, es porque conoce las demás participantes.

Esos 3,00€ han actuado a la perfección, algo parecido a los 2,40€ de prisa, la misma técnica... echar a las manos débiles con bajadas seguidas.

CDR... el mismo ejemplo.


----------



## aksarben (17 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> DP: Yo creo que en TRE tb aguantaría posiciones. en 29 es buena zona de compra, y sí sigue subiendo el WTB, esas van pa´arriba.



Al WTB es a lo que nos aferramos .


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

Nuevos rumores para calentar el valor...


--Las aerolíneas Iberia Líneas Aéreas de España SA (IBLA.MC) y British Airways PLC (BAY.LN) podrían decidir si continuar o no con su anunciada fusión antes de las vacaciones de agosto, dijo el miércoles el principal accionista de Iberia. 

Miguel Blesa, presidente de la caja de ahorros española Caja Madrid y vicepresidente de Iberia, confía en que las dos compañías puedan alcanzar un acuerdo para fusionarse. 

Blesa hizo estas declaraciones durante su participación en un ciclo de conferencias en la ciudad de Santander, al norte de España.


----------



## carvil (17 Jun 2009)

Buenos mediodias 

Cerrado corto en BBVA 8.78-8.34


Salu2


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mixtables... ya sabes que cuando DP HF juega...en el mercado chicharril, es porque conoce las demás participantes.
> 
> Esos 3,00€ han actuado a la perfección, algo parecido a los 2,40€ de prisa, la misma técnica... echar a las manos débiles con bajadas seguidas.
> 
> CDR... el mismo ejemplo.



Yo cuando las compré veía clara señal de compra, y al decirme que tu las tenías, pues ya me lié la manta a la cabeza. Pero fallo en el timing, ( y en los huevos que no tengo), en fin, otra vez espero aguantar más...

Te llevaste el 15%, no¿?.

Congratulations, crack.


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Jun 2009)

El de las ondas de Elliot se une a la teoría de que bajaremos como máximo a 880.

daily.png (image)

Me gustan sus dibujitos... son claros.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jun 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> ¿Es cosa mía o es exactamente lo que dice pepon26?



Eso lo llevo diciendo yo 3 meses... : pero como lo ha dicho pepón... todos nos acordamos de pepón...

Saludos...

PD: Hay que poner voz de Luisma (Aida)...


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

Me las quitaron en la subasta a 3,54EUR ... no queria quedarme comprado con ellas... esos rumores de posibles compradores... mejor pluvs realizada.


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Jun 2009)

El dijo que los 8800 serían una oportunidad histórica para comprar ¿ no es así ?

Bueno... si llegamos a los 8800 y volvemos a los 9000 compraré, si es histórica 200 puntos no son nada. 

Un saludo

Agh! ya ha cerrado Iberdrola la ampliación, 1350 millones a 5.3 euros...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> El de las ondas de Elliot se une a la teoría de que bajaremos como máximo a 880.
> 
> daily.png (image)
> 
> Me gustan sus dibujitos... son claros.



Con su permiso, lo cuelgo en imagen para que se vea en todo el hilo.












Editado: no funciona.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jun 2009)

Os dejo los referentes de hoy...

* A las 13.00:
-Índice de refinanciaciones.
Dato previo: 2.605,7.

-Índice de peticiones de préstamo.
Dato previo: 611..

* A las 14.30:
-Déficit por cuenta corriente del primer trimestre:
Dato previo: -132.800 mill.de dól. Previsión: -84,5 mill.de dól.

** A las 14.30:
-IPC de mayo
Mensual:
Dato previo: +0,0%. Previsión: +0,3%.
Subyacente mensual:
Dato previo: +0,3%. Previsión: +0,1%.
Anual:
Dato previo: -0,7%, Previsión: -0,8%.
Subyacente anual:
Dato previo: +1,9%. Previsión: +1,8%.

** A las 16.30:
-Reservas semanales de crudo.

Saludos...

PD: Como siempre a las 14:30 el importante...


----------



## Kujire (17 Jun 2009)

citi, R4, .... si venga ahora a salir tod@s en los medios para ganarse puntos ....PENOSO PENOSO si si yalodeciayomisma

cualquier forero tiene más credibilidad que esta banda de bolserokosovares 

me voy al gym ... a ver si me pego un poco:

Mix, hoy toca seguir con el plan, derechitos para abajo con parada en 90x, no estoy en la oficina ... pero es lo que me espero hay que aprovechar que este movimiento pasa casi desapercibido para colocar más papel en la bajada, no cuestiones alguna "subidita a 915" para violar algunos largos que de stops se hace el camino jiji pero TODO LO QUE ENTRA SALE, lo que quede en el medio.... papelón papelón hoygan


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2009)

LCASC, cancelaste largos en SAN¿?


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Con su permiso, lo cuelgo en imagen para que se vea en todo el hilo.
> 
> Editado: no funciona.



Mixtables, son demasiado grandes, descuadran la pantalla. Y reducirlos es mucho curro para mi... jaja el que quiera verlos que pinche. Son muy buenos, al menos a mi parecer.


----------



## malospelos3 (17 Jun 2009)

*Ibedrola acaba de cerrar la ampliación de capital con un 11% de descuento*

Ibedrola acaba de cerrar la ampliación de capital anunciada ayer por la tarde por sorpresa. La eléctrica ha vendido 250 millones de acciones nuevas en menos de 24 horas, pero con un descuento del 11,22% respecto al cierre de la víspera en bolsa.


----------



## carvil (17 Jun 2009)

Complementado la información de LCASC a las 15 Super Ben Bernanke explicará el nuevo plan de Obama para el sistema financiero


Salu2


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (17 Jun 2009)

no han podido comprar todo el papel que querían en la gran bajada dentro del Santander


La tratan de aguantar, pero yo creo que no podrán con la fiebre vendedora por la tarde


No me quiero imaginar como abra muy a la baja los americanos, y alguien de al botoncito rojo en el TEF y SAN, yo ya empiezo a oler la sangre


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> LCASC, cancelaste largos en SAN¿?



No, acabo de vender en 7.91... entré en 7.89... el único acierto de hoy... 

Saludos...

PD: Wataru_ yo dije ayer que daría por finiquitado el rebote si perdíamos el 880...


----------



## pyn (17 Jun 2009)

¿Nadie está dentro de BME?


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Jun 2009)

Expongo una pregunta, que me corroe. 

Si... han vendido 250 millones de acciones a 5.30 y ahora está a 5.60 ¿Qué les impide aprovechar este beneficio?.

¿Les impiden vender en X tiempo? No creo... beneficio seguro.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jun 2009)

Me paso al lado oscuro... corto en SAN 7.91€ 

Saludos... me voy a comer nos leemos luego...


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

En TRE... ya hemos empezado a remontar con ordenes de venta orquestadas.... jijijiji!


----------



## Starkiller (17 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> huevón .. que no te enteras, tan mal están las cosas que entre los de citi no te dicen la verdad? dónde estabas el viernes pringao? ... nada que ni de cajero de pensionistas te quiero...que pasa que ahora... das la órden para que tus compas te sigan eh? ...nada que de la bolsa poco así que ya te veo repartiendo libros y cupones



El Campuzano es un analisto que se dedica siempre a decir lo mismo del libro que ya está demostrado que no vale. El tío sigue con su runrun... un cantamañanas auténtico. 

Cada vez que le leo, me encabrono. Como me jode que siempre le pongan su post en Cárpatos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2009)

Ýo tb me voy a comer, que aproveche a todos.


----------



## aksarben (17 Jun 2009)

Ahora son de 487, al menos las que veo. ¿Alguien sabe cómo ver todas las órdenes?


----------



## Pabajista (17 Jun 2009)

Os dejo un dibujito que me ha quedado muy chulo....




A ver si lo he reducido bastante


----------



## Speculo (17 Jun 2009)

Muy buenas de nuevo.
Veo a los índices muy remolones y al S&P con ganas de joderles la fiesta a los cortos.
En cuanto veáis al SAN caer, nos vamos para arriba en el resto de valores.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (17 Jun 2009)

Pabajista dijo:


> Os dejo un dibujito que me ha quedado muy chulo....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 11935
> 
> ...



esto lo dije yo hace 4 meses


----------



## kemao2 (17 Jun 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> El Campuzano es un analisto que se dedica siempre a decir lo mismo del libro que ya está demostrado que no vale. El tío sigue con su runrun... un cantamañanas auténtico.
> 
> Cada vez que le leo, me encabrono. Como me jode que siempre le pongan su post en Cárpatos...




YO directamente ni lo leo, me lo salto, el Campuzano es tontisimo, y lo peor de todo es que firma como "estratega jefe" o algo así. 


Si Campuzano es el estratega jefe como serás de estúpidos los demás.


Alguien debería escribir a Carpatos para que quiten a Campuzano y ponga a otro mejor, por ejemplo Doblo.


----------



## Pabajista (17 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> esto lo dije yo hace 4 meses



¿Que me iba a quedar asi de chulo?  

Ahora en serio, es posible que la historia se repita o no, los amantes de los ciclos siempre encontrarán algo distinto para justificar lo contrario. Te felicito si lo dijiste hace 4 meses, y más si se cumple...


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 13:58; -2,05%

9303 puntos



Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (17 Jun 2009)

Pabajista dijo:


> ¿Que me iba a quedar asi de chulo?
> 
> Ahora en serio, es posible que la historia se repita o no, los amantes de los ciclos siempre encontrarán algo distinto para justificar lo contrario. Te felicito si lo dijiste hace 4 meses, y más si se cumple...



además trabajaba con las dos directrices que has marcado, cuando se salio de la más bajista me puse a trabajar con esa. Pensaba que iba a subir en junio hasta 10125, pero no ha llegado (o sí?)

por eso hace 3 semanas metí todos mis ahorros en r4 para empezar a jugar con los cortos (bueno y porque no me fiaba de ING direct)


por ahora pierdo dinero:


pero espero recueprarme esta semana:

TONUEL RULESSSSSS


----------



## carvil (17 Jun 2009)

Largo en BBVA a 8.32


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (17 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ibex 35 a las 13:56; -1,97%
> 
> 9310 puntos
> 
> ...



ya empieza a rodar la bola del SAN


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> ya empieza a rodar la bola del SAN



*A ME RI CANOOO....* 



Saludos


----------



## Pabajista (17 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> además trabajaba con las dos directrices que has marcado, cuando se salio de la más bajista me puse a trabajar con esa. Pensaba que iba a subir en junio hasta 10125, pero no ha llegado (o sí?)



En junio lo dudo, pero durante el verano no es nada descartable...


----------



## chameleon (17 Jun 2009)

IPC: +0,1 %, cuando se esperaba +0,3 %

uff...


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Jun 2009)

Joder, joder, joder, vengo de trabajar y me encuentro este panorama...
HECATOMBE.

Creo que ACCIONA da dividendo en julio...


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

A ver si me dais una grata sorpresita cuando vuelva de comer... 

Aquí os lo dejo...

Ibex 35: 9294 puntos; -2,14%


Saludos


----------



## Pabajista (17 Jun 2009)

Que nadie se asuste, solo retrocedemos un mes, aun hay mas...


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

yo he cerrado mi corto en Ibe... 1500 para la saca... Galan Iloveyuuu :***

Intentaré posicionarme más arriba... seguro que se le puede sacar más 

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jun 2009)

USA: 

-IPC de mayo sube 0,1 % para ser exactos +0,0964%, cuando se esperaba +0,3 %. La subyacente, queda en subida de +0,1 % cuando se esperaba +0,1 %.

*En interanual sigue la deflación con -1,3 % mucho más de lo esperado, pero la subyacente está en +1,8%, en lo esperado.

Esta es la mayor bajada en interanual del ipc general desde abril de 1950. *

-Déficit por cuenta corriente 101.500 millones de dólares, más de lo esperado que era -85.000 millones, aún así es el más bajo desde 2001. Supone el 2,9% del PIB.

Saludos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jun 2009)

pero que dia mas gueno me caguen to,me he precipitado con el popu recomprando antes de tiempo...pero en fin
lo de mas todo a pedir de boca...el SAN en subasta tiene que caer....ese 7.79999999999999999 muhahahaha
buffette nos vamos a bañar en sangreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
largo en tecnicas reunidas en 30.65 con stop en minimos de hoy a ver si esta tambien sale


----------



## Kujire (17 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> pero _que dia mas gueno_ me caguen to,me he precipitado con el popu recomprando antes de tiempo...pero en fin
> lo de mas todo a pedir de boca...el SAN en subasta tiene que caer....ese 7.79999999999999999 muhahahaha
> buffette nos vamos a bañar en sangreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> largo en tecnicas reunidas en 30.65 con stop en minimos de hoy a ver si esta tambien sale



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2J5xs2ukksE&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2J5xs2ukksE&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jun 2009)

kujire ,como ves a tus primos hoy,vais a volver a rugir ?
tecnicas pa arriba y SAN pa bajo...empieza......


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Jun 2009)

Buenas Tardes ^___^

Acabo de cerrar un mini largo en IBE... 40 euros... me he acojonado cuando he visto la nota de Sp de revisar la calificación a 25 bancos en USA.
¿En que nivel del SP me aconsejáis ponerme corto?

¿Espero que rompa los 900? Digo para estar medianamente seguro

Mejor .... me estoy quieto.


----------



## chollero (17 Jun 2009)

nos vamos al hoyo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jun 2009)

madre mia esto sobrepasa lo que yo tenia pensado ...chavales ir olvidando los vencimientos nos vamos al guano de cabeza,proxima parada los 9180
me vuelvo al currele luego os leo...........si es que el mundo sigue ahi


----------



## Kujire (17 Jun 2009)

Hola Festival!

me alegro mucho que estén aprovechando el tirón guananero. Actualmente estamos en territorio de nadie... por lo que lo normal es que sigamos en dirección al sur, a la plasssssyyyyyitaaa, tengo el índicador casi listo ya le tengo nombre "índice de papelón", cuando dan mucho papelón me avisa jijiji y entonces nos vamos por la de Villa Guana lo voy a poner en periodo de pruebas ...

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHHHAHA......

PAPELÓN PAPELÓN!!!!..... PAPELÓN PAPELÓN!!!​


----------



## El_Presi (17 Jun 2009)

Yo entiendo que tienen que tirar a las bolsas para abajo. El exceso de optimismo se está cargando la recuperación ya que la gente se fuga de la deuda pública. Por culpa de eso ha caído ya un 50% en el último mes el índice hipotecario MBA.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (17 Jun 2009)

evidentemente la recuperación vaa tener forma de V


porque vamos a terminar comiendo ratas


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Jun 2009)

ACCIONA, -7,24%.
Se me van a joder las vacaciones...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jun 2009)

deberia echarle mas huevos y abrir mas cortukis con los beneficios pero tengo miedito escenico....tal como acaben los yankis locos asi obraré


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Fuera de la agonía de BME por saltarme el stop, es la primera vez que me pasa desde que pongo stops lejanos, pero al menos la sangría ya se ha detenido.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

Si no me pongo yo a empujar ésto no cae... :o


Ibex 35 a las 16:01; -2,65%

9246 puntos


Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (17 Jun 2009)

tonuel le he dicho al botas que espere con la bajada que estabas comiendo


empieza ahora


----------



## pyn (17 Jun 2009)

Arcelor en mínimos de sesion...


----------



## Speculo (17 Jun 2009)

He estado a un pelo de abrirle un largo a MTS a 22,50. Ni sé por qué no lo he hecho. Ahora cotiza a 22,11 (-8,37%) .

Y sigo pensando que esto termina subiendo antes del viernes. No sé por qué será.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ACCIONA, -7,24%.
> Se me van a joder las vacaciones...



Anda que no te dije 3 o 4 veces que vendieras,espero que no tengas muchas


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Jun 2009)

Pecata  sorry niña. Según todos los que leo... en no demasiado remontamos el vuelo... así que paciencia.

Como hoy caigan los americanos un 1.5% el stoxx se funde.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

Buenas noches y buena suerte... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

*¿Alguien dijo suelo...?* :



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Anda que no te dije 3 o 4 veces que vendieras,espero que no tengas muchas



No tengo muchas, algo bueno que tiene el ser pobre...


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> tonuel le he dicho al botas que espere con la bajada que estabas comiendo



Gracias... pero él ya lo sabia... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

Mucho certificado veo yo por aquí hoy... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

Mi nueva adquisición está en VERDE y subiendo:

VPHM - ViroPharma Incorporated - Google Finance


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Jun 2009)

Jo, aquí todo el mundo con plusvalías menos yo...
Como Apolo ya no aparece por aquí... alguien tiene que pagar las plusvas de los demás... soy una pagafantas.


----------



## Catacrack (17 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Jo, aquí todo el mundo con plusvalías menos yo...
> Como Apolo ya no aparece por aquí... alguien tiene que pagar las plusvas de los demás... soy una pagafantas.



Tranquila que no estas sola, yo tambien estoy haciendo de gacela.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jun 2009)

buenas tardes, pasaba por aqui solo para saludar, infieles

3de3


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Jun 2009)

Bueno, los creadores del mercado ya tienen lo que querían "Volumen". Si sube... o baja, les da igual. Su negocio... es el volumen y como subiendo no había, pues toca bajar.

Ibe: 126 millones... va camino de sobrepasar los 150 millones. Eso es mucha tela ya miraré cuando hemos tenido esos volumenes.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

*Vamosssssss....*



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

Voy en rojo con TRE, ANA, GAS, REE.... con USA... moderadamente mejor... aunque DRYS tiene que recuperar los 6.50USD antes del cierre... y ANPI... seguimos a la espera... VPHM y alguna +... resistiendo.


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

Standard & Poor's Ratings Services redujo las calificaciones crediticias de 18 bancos estadounidenses, y colocó a cinco de ellos en territorio especulativo, o "chatarra" tras señalar que el futuro del sector financiero no será tan bueno como el pasado. 

"Las condiciones operativas para el sector se volverán menos favorables que en el pasado, y se caracterizarán por una mayor volatilidad en los mercados financieros durante los ciclos crediticios y por una supervisión regulatoria más estricta", señaló la agencia calificadora. 

Las medidas forman parte de una evaluación iniciada en noviembre por S&P sobre los riesgos para el sector bancario estadounidense. 

"Creemos que el sector bancario estadounidense está atravesando por una transformación estructural que podría incluir cambios radicales con repercusiones permanentes", dijo el analista de crédito Rodrigo Quintanilla. 

"Las instituciones financieras están reduciendo ahora el riesgo en las hojas de balance y modificando los perfiles y estrategias de financiamiento para la nueva realidad del mercado. Un período de transición así justifica unas calificaciones más bajas a medida que los participantes en el sector implementan cambios", que incluyen una mayor supervisión regulatoria y una mejor rentabilidad, agregó. 

Los bancos que fueron colocados en territorio chatarra por S&P fueron Carolina First Bank, Citizens Republic Bancorp Inc. (CBRC), Huntington Bancshares Inc. (HBAN), Synovus Financial Corp. (SNV) y Whitney Holding Corp. (WTNY). Synovus recibió la mayor rebaja, de cinco peldaños a "BB-", o tres peldaños dentro del territorio especulativo. 

Entre los otros 13 bancos que recibieron rebajas se encuentran BB&T Corp. (BBT), Capital One Financial Corp. (CFC), Fifth Third Bancorp (FITB), KeyCorp (KEY), Regions Financial Corp. (RF), U.S. Bancorp (USB) y Wells Fargo & Co. (WFC). Los siete bancos mencionados estuvieron entre las 19 compañías que fueron sujetas este año a las pruebas de estrés del Gobierno federal. 

Los cambios de calificación de S&P también revisaron la solvencia relativa de las compañías "usando como base sus capacidades para enfrentar los mayores riesgos durante este período de transición".


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Jun 2009)

Me siento mucho mejor...
Ya me estaba entrando complejo, una sola gacela para tanto leoncio...


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Voy en rojo con TRE, ANA, GAS, REE.... con USA... moderadamente mejor... aunque DRYS tiene que recuperar los 6.50USD antes del cierre... y ANPI... seguimos a la espera... VPHM y alguna +... resistiendo.






Me sabe mal por usted... la verdad...


Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Jun 2009)

¿Qué tal van esos cortos, Tonuel?
¿has cerrado alguno ya?


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 16:24; -2,70%

9241 puntos



Maricón el último... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿has cerrado alguno ya?



¿Estas loca...? 



Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (17 Jun 2009)

Joder, cada vez que piso descalzo una servilleta de papel, se me queda pegada al pie, llevo 20 minutos sacudiendo la pata ¿Cómo va el partido?...


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

No se puede comprar en MIN y vender en MAX todos los días... hay que tener una cartera con papelitos... y aguantar esta mini tormenta de cortos.


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes

Quiero sangría

Abierto corto sobre Ibex spot 9251

Un poco incierto por lo del viernes,pero la gloria es del que arriesga.
Saludos


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> mini tormenta de cortos....




jojojo... con los osos no se juega hamijo... :



El POP cayendo un 5%...



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 16:34; -2,96%

9216 puntos








Saludos


----------



## Speculo (17 Jun 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Joder, cada vez que piso descalzo una servilleta de papel, se me queda pegada al pie, llevo 20 minutos sacudiendo la pata ...



A ver si la vas a estar pinchando con la uña... O eso, o que tienes mal las glándulas...


----------



## Gamu (17 Jun 2009)

joer, menuda escabechina en gas natural... menos mal que vendí a tiempo...


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 16:35; -3,07%

9206 puntos





*tonuel was here*


Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (17 Jun 2009)

Lo de las glándulas no lo descarto, pero deje de arañar el parquet cuando andaba descalzo hace mucho tiempo... Puede ser un nuevo superpoder. hoy he tenido pesadillas muy raras de que me violaban después de una sesión del IBEX35. Terror en estado puro.


Correeed!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Jo, aquí todo el mundo con plusvalías menos yo...
> Como Apolo ya no aparece por aquí... alguien tiene que pagar las plusvas de los demás... soy una pagafantas.



Yo he perdido hoy todo lo que llevaba ganado de junio... vaya sangría... 

Saludos...

PD: Mis felicitaciones a los "cortistas profesionales"... ya os tocaba!!!!!  pero recordad que esto lo lleva gente que quiere nuestro dinero... acordaros de los stops...


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Jun 2009)

Weeeee! Cerrado otro corto... 210 limpitos ^___^! Lo espero más arriba.

Pfff... después de varias perdidas consecutivas, esto está aliviando mi cuenta ^__^.

Un saludo


----------



## Claca (17 Jun 2009)

Menudo hostión. Y yo que quería entrar corto en los 9800  

La firma de Tonuel se ve diferente en estos momentos.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

Las gacelas están vendiendo a troche y moche los papeles del botas... diossss... :




Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Jun 2009)

Yo vendí las repsoles hace un buen rato a 15,75.

Y pensar que di la orden de venta ayer a 16,4 y no me entró.

Vaya putadaaaa.

Eso sí, yo no me pongo corto, aguanto en liquidez.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> ya os tocaba!!!!!




y más que nos va a tocar... :


¿Y a las 17:00 hablaba Obama no? 

Oh my God... 


Saludos


----------



## javso (17 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo he perdido hoy todo lo que llevaba ganado de junio... vaya sangría...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Mis felicitaciones a los "cortistas profesionales"... ya os tocaba!!!!!  pero recordad que esto lo lleva gente que quiere nuestro dinero... acordaros de los stops...



Yo en 3 dias, he palmado mas de lo que llevaba ganado en todo el año.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Quiero sangría
> 
> ...


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

Ésto no lo sostiene ni el botas con sus 6 minolles de papelas... 


MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


-3,03%



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Jun 2009)

Por cierto que el indicador "secreto" que puse el otro día lleva tres de tres, acertó el máximo de enero, el suelo de abril y ahora ésta.

Si le hubiera hecho caso hubiera "rascado" casi un euro por acción más en Repsol, aaay pepon26 cómo me has fastidiado. 

Parece que el vencimiento se les quedaba muy arriba y están tirándolo todo a saco, supongo que habrá un pacto de "no agresión" entre manos fuertes para que nadie quiebre por culpa del vencimiento.

O eso o algún leoncio está esperando para joderles todo el trabajo el viernes a traición, esperando que haya cortos a mansalva y provocando que se cierren todos el viernes.

Esta última idea va en la línea de lo que apunta Speculo.


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

MESA subiendo +35%

MESA - Mesa Air Group, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

*¿Soy el único que está disfrutando con ésto...?* :



 -3,13%




Saludos


----------



## sapito (17 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Las gacelas están vendiendo a troche y moche los papeles del botas... diossss... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



por fin cae el SAN...

ya que nos enseñaste el camino, hasta donde crees que caerá en el corto plazo?
CORTO, no me vengas con el 4...

Yo entré corto en 7,99. Opinas como pepón, dejar correr las ganacias?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2009)

Yo ahora me ha pillado más o menos, ( hoy he ido palmando un 1% y ahora voy temporalmente ganando otro 1%).

A la gente que ha perdido pasta en estos días, pues aún a riesgo de que parezca autocomplacencia, remarcar que si MS pierde 12.MM€´s en gamesas, es señal que esto no es fácil.

Se puede ganar, perder, dejar de ganar y dejar de perder, pero siempre tratar de analizar en que la hemos cagado.

Y lo dice uno que el 9 de Marzo iba con minusvalías latentes de -42%.


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2009)

El Stoxx acaba de llegar a mi objetivo en diario que eran 2369, como estos objetivos los suele respetar bastante bien yo creo que ya no bajaremos mucho más, me puedo equivocar en 5-10 puntos, pero creo que ahora ya toca encarar el vencimiento con largos.

Por cierto, he aprovechado el tirón y me he metido en un corto rapidito en el Stoxx
2388 -> 2369 +19 puntos

A ver si voy recuperando lo perdido en BME.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

sapito dijo:


> por fin cae el SAN...
> 
> ya que nos enseñaste el camino, hasta donde crees que caerá en el corto plazo?
> CORTO, no me vengas con el 4...



A corto no lo se... yo hasta que no toque los 3 euros no las "compro"... :





sapito dijo:


> Yo entré corto en 7,99. Opinas como pepón, dejar correr las ganacias?




Si





Saludos


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

El botas se está comiendo 7,2 minolles... jojojo... 



Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Jo, aquí todo el mundo con plusvalías menos yo...
> Como Apolo ya no aparece por aquí... alguien tiene que pagar las plusvas de los demás... soy una pagafantas.



Vaya,y yo pensando que la imagen que habia dejado en este foro era la de un tiburon implacable...
Pues nada,que a pesar de que yo estaba de terapia hoy no he podido evitar tocar el raton,e irremediablemente unos eurillos se han ido al cubo de la basura acto seguido (lo que me hace recordar por que queria dejar esta m...)
En fin,espero que esto contribuya a aliviar tu dolor en la medida de lo posible (hasta he salido de mi retiro voluntario y todo...) 



> Y lo dice uno que el 9 de Marzo iba con minusvalías latentes de -42%.



Esto es morbo puro y duro...pero...y ahora?


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> hoy no he podido evitar tocar el raton,e irremediablemente unos eurillos se han ido al cubo de la basura acto seguido



Gracias... 




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Por cierto que el indicador *"secreto"* que puse el otro día lleva tres de tres, acertó el máximo de enero, el suelo de abril y ahora ésta.
> 
> Si le hubiera hecho caso hubiera "rascado" casi un euro por acción más en Repsol, aaay pepon26 cómo me has fastidiado.
> 
> ...




anda ya!!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Jun 2009)

Apolo :*** (parezco gey de esos) Men... avisa al menos... 

Un saludo


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jun 2009)

Botín dice que "se está haciendo todo lo que se puede hacer en este momento"

Hora: 13:51 Fuente : Admin EFE imprimir Enviar noticia a un amigo disminuir el tamaño de la fuente aumentar el tamaño de la fuente

Santander, 17 jun (EFECOM).- El presidente del banco Santander, Emilio Botín, ha opinado hoy que en España "se está haciendo todo lo que se puede hacer en este momento" para superar la crisis económica y se ha mostrado "optimista", porque confía en que "pronto se empiece la recuperación".

Botín ha respondido así, en Santander, a preguntas de los periodistas sobre cómo ve la situación económica en Cantabria, donde ha dicho que también se "está haciendo todo lo que se puede hacer", como a nivel nacional.

Tras dar a conocer la memoria de 2008 y las actividades de 2009 de la Fundación Marcelino Botín, de la que es presidente, Botín ha añadido que la recuperación económica en Cantabria va ser "más rápida que en otros sitios".

Porque, ha dicho que cuando existen "momentos de boom", Cantabria "va un poquito menos fuerte" que el resto de comunidades autónomas, pero cuando existe recesión "va mejor que las demás".

"Y en este momento difícil que estamos pasando en el país Cantabria va mejor. Se está haciendo todo lo que se puede hacer en este momento, no solamente a nivel de país sino a nivel de nuestra comunidad", ha apostillado. EFECOM


----------



## martiniman (17 Jun 2009)

buenas ¿¿para cuando creeis que rompemos los 6500??


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2009)

Yo estoy un poco indeciso. El futuro del DAX tiene un velon en horas acojonante, pero no hay volumen.

Hacen que vamos cogiendo velocidad, pero creo que están metiendo la contramarcha.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Apolo :*** (parezco gey de esos) Men... avisa al menos...
> 
> Un saludo



No pasa nada,yo se que el negro musculoso que llevo de avatar saca las mas ocultas pasiones...pero no soy yo,lo confieso


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El botas se está comiendo 7,2 minolles... jojojo...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



SAN 7,70... ya falta menos.solo falta un -10%


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> anda ya!!!!



Coño, sí es secreto, no he dicho cómo lo elaboro, no me refiero al BCI de la encuesta de sentimiento que hacemos cada mes, me refiero a otro gráfico que puse el otro día.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> SAN 7,70... ya falta menos.solo falta un -10%



El propio botas empapelado... quien lo iba a decir... :o



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya,y yo pensando que la imagen que habia dejado en este foro era la de un tiburon implacable...
> Pues nada,que a pesar de que yo estaba de terapia hoy no he podido evitar tocar el raton,e irremediablemente unos eurillos se han ido al cubo de la basura acto seguido (lo que me hace recordar por que queria dejar esta m...)
> En fin,espero que esto contribuya a aliviar tu dolor en la medida de lo posible (hasta he salido de mi retiro voluntario y todo...)
> 
> ...



-15% desde que abrí la cuenta en valores en SEPt


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

*Gacelas vendiendo

vs

Tito botas comprando*


joder... cómo ha cambiado el cuento... :




Saludos


----------



## Kujire (17 Jun 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHA

estoy fuera fuera fueraaaaaaa desde 2400 aaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Tone Dale dale dale dale dale al Botas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Gracias...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tonto del culo 

Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2009)

Por favor, alguien que vea el STOXX 50 vencimiento viernes

Hammer en horas de libro


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2009)

Perdon, es en diario


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Coño, sí es secreto, no he dicho cómo lo elaboro, no me refiero al BCI de la encuesta de sentimiento que hacemos cada mes, me refiero a otro gráfico que puse el otro día.



secreto secreto 





Desencantado dijo:


> Qué hay este viernes para que sea tan importante, mi apreciado Sr. Azkunaveteya?



pues esto:



> Primero dejan que cunda el pánico y que las ventas de los débiles sean cuantiosas y prolongadas, esperan también a que haya un gran número de cortos confiados y en posiciones ganadoras, entonces empiezan a comprar derivados en descenso sin prisa, cuando el cambio medio es conveniente y el volumen suficiente se lanzan súbitamente sobre las acciones y no dejan de comprar durante varias sesiones de manera continuada pero sin provocar alzas escandalosas, aguantan la embestida de los que aprovechan el primer rebote para vender y ponerse cortos y entonces hacen subir los índices con más fuerza, después todo es coser y cantar, primero los cortos recomparando con pérdidas y después los que se suben al tren temiendo perderse el rally hacen el resto. Esta es la razón por la que en las ondas dirigidas por las manos fuertes no hay apenas correcciones, finalmente los gestores de fondos, viendo sus rentabilidades por debajo de los índices no tienen más remedio que, haciendo de tripas corazón, ir sacando el cash y picoteando allí y allá procurando siempre comprar valores líquidos y seguros, por lo que pueda pasar, provocando que las acciones más capitalizadas apenas recorten y sosteniendo de paso los índices.
> De igual forma que las manos fuertes siempre empiezan comprando a la baja, también empiezan vendiendo al alza. Aprovechan las sesiones de fuerza para ir soltando papel sin hacer descender las cotizaciones, proceso que siempre lleva un tiempo y que deja huella en los gráficos mediante una evidente zona de distribución. No olviden que los volúmenes que ellos manejan no pueden venderse de un día para otro.
> 
> Para las manos fuertes los derivados son una herramienta esencial ¿porqué? Muy sencillo: tienen un vencimiento ¿Y? No hay que venderlos, llegada la fecha se liquidan al precio que estén, al no tener que venderlos no hay presión bajista, no hay descenso de cotizaciones y por tanto se salvan todas las plusvalías.
> ...




posteado por speculo aqui:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Jun 2009)

A las 5 en interdin cambian el apalancamiento del 4% al 10% iba corto a saco,con toda la artilleria y segun entraban plusvalias le daba al boton jajajaja
Me han comprado unas miles de SAN a mercado por garantias los capullos,mañana espero darle mas.

Tonuel no me bajes mucho al SAN que mañana le tengo que dar con todo lo gordo,que solo me kedo con 3k de SAN esta noche!!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2009)

Ojito con el futuro del STOXX, hay 5000 contratos firmados en la última hora, contra los 1300 de la anterior.

Edito: Olvidar lo anterior, porque no sé que coño le pasa al programa que me está dando errores.


----------



## Speculo (17 Jun 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tonto del culo
> 
> Saludos



Apolo, se te echa de menos por el hilo. Aunque no gastes dinero en el casino este, por lo menos pásate de vez en cuando a saludar.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> A las 5 en interdin cambian el apalancamiento del 4% al 10% iba corto a saco,con toda la artilleria y segun entraban plusvalias le daba al boton jajajaja
> Me han comprado unas miles de SAN a mercado por garantias los capullos,mañana espero darle mas.



Ciérrales la cuenta a esos cabrones... :




Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tonuel no me bajes mucho al SAN que mañana le tengo que dar con todo lo gordo,que solo me kedo con 3k de SAN esta noche!!!



En R4 ya hay cortos disponibles de todos los bankitos del ibex... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

Jijijiijiji... ya estamos enfriando a esos cortos.......... YEP!


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Apolo, se te echa de menos por el hilo. Aunque no gastes dinero en el casino este, por lo menos pásate de vez en cuando a saludar.



Anda que...tenias dos post para elegir y me has quoteado el de "tonto del culo"...vaya impresion que va a dar 

La verdad es que el hecho de estar de mala hostia me incitaba a postear,y como no operaba y no perdia pasta me encontraba mas relajado...tendre que empezar a palmar de nuevo


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Jijijiijiji... ya estamos enfriando a esos cortos.......... YEP!



No le meto un Nelson por ser usted... 



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


>



Pedazo de reentrada me he currao!!

Enmerdado.

Creo que DJI bajará un poquito.Tensión ajo y agua.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

Que alguien le apunte 9,4 millones de autocartera al botas... hoy queria hacerse la foto... 


Pero te vas a cagar botitas... :



Por cierto...

si no fuera por las agencias del SAN sosteniendo también a Telefónica el ibex se estrella...



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

Los bancos han recuperado al cierre... al igual que BME.


----------



## Stuyvesant (17 Jun 2009)

Este sí que da miedo...


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jun 2009)

alguno le ha visto las orejas al lobo ya hoy, muchos dicen que cuando FedEx se recupere, iremos para arriba... asi que:
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Bank-...Tm7YWsA?sec=topStories&pos=main&asset=&ccode=


----------



## Bayne (17 Jun 2009)

Solo querái entrar para solidarizarme con los damnificados, entré largo en REP a 15.86 y me salí igual (pierdo comisiones) acojonado después de un viaje por los 15.70 y tantos. Enhorabuena a los que han sacado jugosas plusvalías.
Speculo, a punto estuve de entrar largo en Arcelor a -8.30% a eso de las 16.30, pero no hubo huevos, perdí la oportunidad.
Hannibal, a mi me pasó el otro día lo del ajuste de garantías, hay que tener cuidado con ello...
Saludos a todos, monstruos¡


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2009)

Ojo con el S&P que hoy hemos cerrado el gap del 1 de junio, es posible que las bajadas se detengan hasta después del vencimiento, sobre todo porque veo que al S&P aun no se le han caido los anillos alcistas, no ha perdido ningún nivel de importancia en este rebote aunque está cerca de perderlos pero ya se sabe que hasta el rabo todo es toro.

Yo lo espero en 888, nivel donde aun seguiríamos con el rebote en vigor, si llegamos ahí y giramos es que aun queda rebote para rato.

edito: Hay que decir también que el Stoxx si ha perdido niveles importantes y ahora mismo está muy bajista.


----------



## Catacrack (17 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> alguno le ha visto las orejas al lobo ya hoy



Yo le he visto hasta la campanilla, apunto estubo de morder...


----------



## Kujire (17 Jun 2009)

muchos cortos de nuevo en 2386 ....esto es tirar la caña y pescar si alguien quiere entradas en el stoxx que lo diga (para no ensuciar el hilo con el intradía)


----------



## Kujire (17 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ojo con el S&P que hoy hemos cerrado el gap del 1 de junio, es posible que las bajadas se detengan hasta después del vencimiento, sobre todo porque veo que al S&P aun no se le han caido los anillos alcistas, no ha perdido ningún nivel de importancia en este rebote aunque está cerca de perderlos pero ya se sabe que hasta el rabo todo es toro.
> 
> Yo lo espero en 888, nivel donde aun seguiríamos con el rebote en vigor, si llegamos ahí y giramos es que aun queda rebote para rato.



Sasto por eso es bueno llevarlos controlados y aprovechar el "carry-trade" entre los dos, jiji si es que son majos hasta para eso ay estos cocos.... con las hipotecas metieron la gamba pero en esto son pros (un poco chapuceros pero pros), en honor a Percebo que descubrió esta técnica.

toy fuera ... poca cosa y preparada para cargar más


----------



## Speculo (17 Jun 2009)

Pregunta para alguno que opere con ETFs americanos.
No me queda claro si el "Expense ratio" hay que pagárselo al fondo anualmente (o a la venta) o es un coste implícito en el precio de cotización del mismo ¿Alguien me lo puede aclarar??


----------



## chameleon (17 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Evidentemente... hacer dinero es lo que se trata, al fin de cuentas el pánico es su mejor aliado, cuando estabamos en los 6.xxx ... preguntabamos cuando ibamos a comprar repsoles... hay el amigo Chameleon... cuantas veces hemos tenido la oportunidad de acumular en el rango de 11,xx euros... pero el miedo a no encontrar el suelo... ha hecho perderse la subida.
> 
> Además quien mantiene desde esos niveles¿¿¿¿????? como no seas un pillado del SAN desde 18,00€



ahora lo vamos a hacer al reves, cortos desde 16,6


----------



## javso (17 Jun 2009)

Bueno, vaya día de mierda (para mí, ya se que para otros no).

Ahora estoy en manos de Florentino. A el no le han dejado entrar en la ampliación de capital de IBE, así que podría ocurrir que quisiera mantener su 12,5% del capital, o incluso aumentarlo al 20%. Para ello tendría que comprar muuuuchas acciones, y eso haría que se dispararan...

A ver si se anima.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Jun 2009)

Apolo, bienvenido. Se te echaba de menos.


----------



## carvil (17 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes 


Resitencia en el SP futuros 915


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

STSI - Star Scientific, Inc. - Google Finance

Desde mi recomendación de compra... ha subido +30%


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pregunta para alguno que opere con ETFs americanos.
> No me queda claro si el "Expense ratio" hay que pagárselo al fondo anualmente (o a la venta) o es un coste implícito en el precio de cotización del mismo ¿Alguien me lo puede aclarar??



A que se refiere con el expense ratio¿?.

Bajo que conecto le aparecen dichas comisiones.

Yo opero con ETF´s, pero no en USA, sino en Uropa


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2009)

No puedo decir de donde he sacado está información, además son suposiciones, pero creo que son muy interesantes para el hilo:



> The $134.5 billion in U.S. government bonds would have represented roughly a third of the Japanese' debt holdings. As such, any attempt to liquidate them openly would have resulted in a panic- and a potential collapse of the Treasury market. The evidence as of this writing strongly suggests that a major Central Bank, most likely the Japanese, attempted to liquidate $134.5 billion dollars in U.S. government debt on the black market, at what would have to be a deep discount. As a made my usual round of blogs, major networks and syndicated news sites, an article popped up on my radar alleging that Italian police captured two unidentified Japanese men trying to illegally cross the border from Italy into Switzerland-carrying $134.5 billion dollars in U.S. government bonds in a false-bottomed briefcase.



Como está el mundo...


----------



## chameleon (17 Jun 2009)

es lo de los dos japos que pillaron en italia pasando 134.000 millones en bonos 
en este hilo ya hemos hablado del colapso de los bonos USA


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

Yosano Says Japan?s Trust in Treasuries ?Unshakable? (Update2) - Bloomberg.com


----------



## carvil (17 Jun 2009)

Me parece que lo colgaron en el general


Normalmente es por anualidad


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (17 Jun 2009)

me hubiera gustado soltar mis cortos del san con ganancias virtuales del 8% y entrar a largo en algún valor que ha bajado más de 6% (como técnicas reunidas)


pero en fin


otra vez será


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2009)

Voy a colgar este texto muy interesante al respecto de los Bonos que comentaba Mulder.



> La rentabilidad de los bonos influye en la Bolsa, y al revés. Ambos activos están muy relacionados en el corto plazo porque son inversiones alternativas y el dinero fluye constantemente de las acciones a los bonos y de los bonos a las acciones.
> 
> A largo plazo es más interesante la inversión en renta variable que en renta fija, pero a corto y medio plazo los inversores en renta variable deben prestar atención a las variaciones en la rentabilidad de los bonos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kujire (17 Jun 2009)

*Breaking News ... Capitolio*

Estamos a minutos de que Obama haga la presentación oficial de su plan para meter mano: a Guol Estri, como sabemos a los pros del NYSE les importa un pijo, así que a lo nuestro jeje


----------



## evidente (17 Jun 2009)

DP, este informe quizás te interese

Angiotech Pharmaceuticals Inc-Therapeutic Competitors - Companies and Markets New Analysis


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No puedo decir de donde he sacado está información, además son suposiciones, pero creo que son muy interesantes para el hilo:
> 
> 
> 
> Como está el mundo...



Y añado también, que las eventuales subidas de tipos, encajarían a la perfección con estas estimaciones.

Y cuantos valores de RV, pueden dar a precios actuales, y beneficios esa rent x div?


----------



## Speculo (17 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> A que se refiere con el expense ratio¿?.
> 
> Bajo que conecto le aparecen dichas comisiones.
> 
> Yo opero con ETF´s, pero no en USA, sino en Uropa



El expense ratio es una especie de comisión de mantenimiento que cobran todos los fondos USA. En Europa no se cobra.
Yo no suelo comprar ETFs, pero he estado mirando uno sobre petróleo (el famoso USO) y veo que tiene un "Expense Ratio" de 0.45 . Tengo claro que cobran un 0.45% anual más las comisiones sobre los contratos de futuro sobre petróleo, pero no me queda claro si es una comisión física o es un gasto implícito que se descuenta con el precio del ETF a lo largo del tiempo. Más o menos como se hace en Europa, que el precio del ETF y la comisión del broker es lo único que importa, diluyéndose la comisión de gestión en el precio del ETF.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> El expense ratio es una especie de comisión de mantenimiento que cobran todos los fondos USA. En Europa no se cobra.
> Yo no suelo comprar ETFs, pero he estado mirando uno sobre petróleo (el famoso USO) y veo que tiene un "Expense Ratio" de 0.45 . Tengo claro que cobran un 0.45% anual más las comisiones sobre los contratos de futuro sobre petróleo, pero no me queda claro si es una comisión física o es un gasto implícito que se descuenta con el precio del ETF a lo largo del tiempo. Más o menos como se hace en Europa, que el precio del ETF y la comisión del broker es lo único que importa.



En Europa a mi si que me cobrán ese tipo de comisiones. Y suele ser trimestral, al menos la mia, aunque eso lo podrá observar en el folleto de emisión.

Si le va lo duro, UCO.

Muy recomendable a precio de 12.75-12.50


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jun 2009)

Aviso a todos los amantes de fibonacci, que el Stoxx ha rebotado justo en el 23,6% de todo el rebote... 

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (17 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> En Europa a mi si que me cobrán ese tipo de comisiones. Y suele ser trimestral, al menos la mia, aunque eso lo podrá observar en el folleto de emisión.
> 
> Si le va lo duro, UCO.
> 
> Muy recomendable a precio de 12.75-12.50



No entiendo. Todos los ETF que he mirado en Europa no cobran "físicamente" la comisión de mantenimiento. Diluyen la comisión en el precio del fondo.
Otra cosa es la comisión de mantenimiento del broker, que te la suele cobrar trimestralmente como con cualquier acción del mercado, pero no tiene nada que ver con la primera.


----------



## Alexandros (17 Jun 2009)

Buenas a todos, hoy he tenido curro.

Voy a explicar málamente una estafa relacionada con la bolsa que me contó ayer un amigo que también está empezando en esto.


Imagináos que una empresa "legal" consigue 200.000 correos electronicos de personas que juegan a la bolsa. Dividamosla tóscamente en dos secciones. (no se ahsta que punto esto es facil de montar en internet con conocimientos legales adecuados)
Dividiremos en dos grupos iguales y a cada uno (100.000 - 100.000) le enviaremos un análisis técnico bién redactado donde exponemos unos argumentos que demuestran que un indice "x" subirá o bajará. Uno a cada uno. Quizá estos informes fueran para días concretos o para días seguidos.

Siempre acertaremos la mitad de los casos.

Dividimos en dos nuevos grupos (50.000-50.000) y repetimos la operación:

25.000 - 25.000

12.500 - 12.500

6250 - 6250

3125 - 3125

Digo yo que a estas alturas, por lo menos, un 20% de estos estarán al loro y se preguntarán ¿eh tio? ¡Este analista parece bueno :!

Aquí es cuando ellos hacen click y te ingresan cierta cantidad de dinero. Despues con tus euros asegurados puedes controtar a Malder o a Tonuel para que digan cada lunes lo que les de la gana.


No está muy bién redactado y hay de mi cosecha pero en fin, si alguno encuentra un enlace relacionado que lo cuelgue.


Un saludo desde Zaragoza.


----------



## rosonero (17 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes a tod@s !!!!!!!!! He pasado casi todo el día alejado del ordenador, que por otra parte, es lo mejor que uno puede hacer en estos momentos si solo sabe ponerse largo 

El único momento que he estado en casa ha sido entre 9 y 10, he entrado en TRE a 31.60, caía ya más de un 3 %, y me he ido a jugar a paddel, no había pasado ni media hora y ya tenía el mensajito en el móvil que me había saltado el stop-loss :

Creo que este verano voy a estar más en la playa que por aquí. Suerte con esos cortos, darles duro para que lleguen pronto a mínimos y vuelva la senda alcista.


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

Aquí hay otra farma que ha caido, debido a supuestos efectos sec en su medicamento...

MTXX - Matrixx Initiatives, Inc. - Google Finance

IMO... va a remontar hasta 8.00USD.

Han vendido por el pánico de la FDA.


----------



## evidente (17 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Aquí hay otra farma que ha caido, debido a supuestos efectos sec en su medicamento...
> 
> MTXX - Matrixx Initiatives, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> ...



Entré en STSI en 1,08...minha nossa senhora...llegará a 2?

lo que gane en esta le meto a ANPI


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

Normalmente, suelen recuperar un 25% en pocos días... cuando caen bruscamente... mira los caza tesoros de ODYssey.


----------



## evidente (17 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Normalmente, suelen recuperar un 25% en pocos días... cuando caen bruscamente... mira los caza tesoros de ODYssey.



me pierdo con el 25%...
STSI valia aprox 4, pierde ponle 65% hoy....recuperaría 25% del precio inicila o del precio de (4-65%)????


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

No quiero generalizar... normalmente... a los pocos días, debido a la sobreventa... suelen recuperar un porcentaje aprox del 20/25 % .... desde el nuevo precio.


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

Esta última... va recuperando +12% desde el aviso de hace unos minutos.


----------



## Speculo (17 Jun 2009)

Visto lo de hoy, la jugada ya está bastante clara. Sobre todo si se mira el comportamiento de SAN o REP, incluso de BBVA.

Han estado subiendo las acciones durante las dos o tres sesiones precedentes, en el intradía, colocando papel caro a manos gacelescas, que no van a ver el timo ni cuando se ejecute en todas sus narices.
Ayer y hoy han tumbado los valores. Con SAN incluso se han permitido el lujo de seguir colocando papel con todo cayendo a plomo. Increíble la caradura, pero así es.
Hoy mismo, apoyados en las noticias que van saliendo ya en todos los medios, las gacelas de nuevo cuño empiezan a abrir cortos y a vender lo que les quedara comprado. El volumen de más ha sido de los tiburones, ayudando para crear pánico. De esta forma se comprueban los puntos dónde entra el dinero y en qué cantidad.
Curiosamente, las acciones de muchos valores para ponerse vendidos han aparecido "misteriosamente", en los últimos dos días. Antes no había de casi nada. Muy curioso. Como son ellos los que prestan los títulos, ya saben hasta cuánta gente se ha puesto corta estos dos días.

Mañana y pasado tendremos subidas bastante fuertes. _Muy fuertes_. Las gacelillas con cortos abiertos cerrarán posiciones asustadas y ayudarán aún más con las subidas, cayendo en la entrampada y ayudando a entrampar a todos los que van a llenar de dinero las arcas de los tiburones, que van a soltar estos dos días lo que no está en los escritos.

Ya lo dijimos ayer. Los cortos para el lunes. El que no haya cerrado hoy posiciones, se va a comer hasta el pico de la mesa. Y a partir del lunes, fiesta bajista y gente con papelitos que van a valer un 20% menos antes de que acabe el verano.


----------



## Alexandros (17 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Visto lo de hoy, la jugada ya está bastante clara. Sobre todo si se mira el comportamiento de SAN o REP, incluso de BBVA.
> 
> Han estado subiendo las acciones durante las dos o tres sesiones precedentes, en el intradía, colocando papel caro a manos gacelescas, que no van a ver el timo ni cuando se ejecute en todas sus narices.
> Ayer y hoy han tumbado los valores. Con SAN incluso se han permitido el lujo de seguir colocando papel con todo cayendo a plomo. Increíble la caradura, pero así es.
> ...




Muy rotundo, sin rodeos. Me gusta.


Te seguiremos de cerca


----------



## rosonero (17 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Visto lo de hoy, la jugada ya está bastante clara. Sobre todo si se mira el comportamiento de SAN o REP, incluso de BBVA.
> 
> Han estado subiendo las acciones durante las dos o tres sesiones precedentes, en el intradía, colocando papel caro a manos gacelescas, que no van a ver el timo ni cuando se ejecute en todas sus narices.
> Ayer y hoy han tumbado los valores. Con SAN incluso se han permitido el lujo de seguir colocando papel con todo cayendo a plomo. Increíble la caradura, pero así es.
> ...



Que peazo de análisis, me has recordado los posts del gran Percebo y sus teorías de la Conspulación (conspiración + manipulación).


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Visto lo de hoy, la jugada ya está bastante clara. Sobre todo si se mira el comportamiento de SAN o REP, incluso de BBVA.
> 
> Han estado subiendo las acciones durante las dos o tres sesiones precedentes, en el intradía, colocando papel caro a manos gacelescas, que no van a ver el timo ni cuando se ejecute en todas sus narices.
> Ayer y hoy han tumbado los valores. Con SAN incluso se han permitido el lujo de seguir colocando papel con todo cayendo a plomo. Increíble la caradura, pero así es.
> ...



Y mira cómo aparece el volumen cuando hace falta.

A mí me tenía muy "mosca" que el volumen hubiese sido tan bajo durante todo el "paseíto" que se dio el S&P por la zona 935-945, estaba claro que no habían distribuido en condiciones.

Eres un crack Speculo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Jun 2009)

Pongo el gráfico actualizado del sistema "secreto" , que de momento funciona:








A lo mejor acierta de casualidad, de momento lo tengo en observación a ver si se confirma una caída de importancia y vuelve a dar señal.

Es que eso de que un sistema sólo dé 3 señales en 6 meses tiene un "glamour" de la ostia, aquí vendiendo y comprando en el intradía como tontos, con lo fácil que es hacer una operación cada mes y ganar dinero.


----------



## pyn (17 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Visto lo de hoy, la jugada ya está bastante clara. Sobre todo si se mira el comportamiento de SAN o REP, incluso de BBVA.
> 
> Han estado subiendo las acciones durante las dos o tres sesiones precedentes, en el intradía, colocando papel caro a manos gacelescas, que no van a ver el timo ni cuando se ejecute en todas sus narices.
> Ayer y hoy han tumbado los valores. Con SAN incluso se han permitido el lujo de seguir colocando papel con todo cayendo a plomo. Increíble la caradura, pero así es.
> ...




Buen análisis, pero no entiendo esa rotundidad a la hora de asegurar que mañana y pasado subirá sí o sí. Yo siempre he creido que el "timo" de las manos fuertes es que les interesa que haya volumen, es decir, compraventa de títulos, se cobran comisiones, pero les da igual que el valor se quede en un precio o bascule.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Jun 2009)

Tonuel, ¿dónde andas?, toma, para tu arsenal de gadgets, un empapelómetro:







Pone litros, pero creo que son litros de guano.


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

MTXX - Matrixx Initiatives, Inc. - Google Finance

Al cierre se va a menos de 6.00USD


----------



## Speculo (17 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Buen análisis, pero no entiendo esa rotundidad a la hora de asegurar que mañana y pasado subirá sí o sí. Yo siempre he creido que el "timo" de las manos fuertes es que les interesa que haya volumen, es decir, compraventa de títulos, se cobran comisiones, pero les da igual que el valor se quede en un precio o bascule.



Cuidado y no confundamos a los tiburones que están terminando de distribuir lo que les queda con los creadores de mercado, que lo único que les interesa es la _compra/venta de volatilidad_, sin importarles una porra la tendencia. 
La manipulación de estos creadores no necesariamente tiene que tomar una senda concreta, ya que tienen las coberturas perfectamente acopladas, aunque puede quedar más o menos claro que, en un momento determinado, es posible que les interese bajar los índices un número determinado de puntos para pagar menos a los que han comprado Calls. Los Puts se entiende que muy pocos cobrarán algo, vistas las subidas desde el vencimiento anterior. No tengo las cifras, pero será cuestión de hacer una media.

Los movimientos de ayer y de hoy están claros, o al menos así lo veo yo, independientemente de lo que hagan el viernes durante el transcurso de la sesión los vendedores de volatilidad. Las subidas tienen que ser muy fuertes y puede que vayan más allá del lunes o el martes, aunque lo dudo. Creo que entre mañana y el viernes van a colocar todo lo que les queda, ayudados por los que hoy se han quedado vendidos a crédito, que les van a hacer la mitad del trabajo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jun 2009)

a las buenas tardes-noches...yo tambien contemplo esa posibilidad speculo de hecho lo de que el SAN haya conseguido recuperarse me tiene un poco mosca asi que mañana pondre STOP en donde tengo el precio y si salta a recomprarlo mas arriba....aun asi hay que dejar todas las posibilidades abiertas la caida de hoy ha sido heavy metal y creo que todavia puede dar mas de si...las Endesitas tambien van bien las daba un objetivo hasta 16....en varios dias ....se han portado como campeonas ...mañana me las saco de encima
un saludo .....
P.D....Hoy he triunfao...muhahahahahaha


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Jun 2009)

Ufff al menos uno de esos no voy a ser yo ^__^ 100% liquidez.
Y mañana según vea las subastas...

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Visto lo de hoy, la jugada ya está bastante clara. Sobre todo si se mira el comportamiento de SAN o REP, incluso de BBVA.
> 
> Han estado subiendo las acciones durante las dos o tres sesiones precedentes, en el intradía, colocando papel caro a manos gacelescas, que no van a ver el timo ni cuando se ejecute en todas sus narices.
> Ayer y hoy han tumbado los valores. Con SAN incluso se han permitido el lujo de seguir colocando papel con todo cayendo a plomo. Increíble la caradura, pero así es.
> ...



Buen análisis que coincide con el mio, yo creo que mañana abriremos mañana con gap a la baja para despistar y tras hacer un mínimo nos iremos hacia arriba.

Aunque no tengo nada claro que este lunes empecemos a bajar, ahora mismo mi objetivo para el Stoxx es el 2533 (estamos en 2391), yo creo que subiremos el lunes, tal vez solo sea el gap, y de ahí iremos bajando poco a poco hasta el viernes o lunes siguiente donde toca hacer un mínimo de mucha importancia.

Tampoco creo que este verano bajemos, yo tengo previstas subidas hasta agosto, por lo menos, sino hasta septiembre (como dice pepon  ). No veo el guano aun a pesar de que los de los fundamentales nos lo recuerden todos los dias.

Pero en la bolsa hay mucho más que fundamentales, leoncios y volumen, los ciclos.


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

A estas alturas... ya deben saber que los MM del IBEX, son las agencias del SAN, BANESTO, BSN.

Desde hace muchos años, solo hay que ver los historicos en el SIBE.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Visto lo de hoy, la jugada ya está bastante clara. Sobre todo si se mira el comportamiento de SAN o REP, incluso de BBVA.
> 
> Han estado subiendo las acciones durante las dos o tres sesiones precedentes, en el intradía, colocando papel caro a manos gacelescas, que no van a ver el timo ni cuando se ejecute en todas sus narices.
> Ayer y hoy han tumbado los valores. *Con SAN incluso se han permitido el lujo de seguir colocando papel con todo cayendo a plomo*. Increíble la caradura, pero así es.




A ver figura... :o

Las agencias del SAN han ido sosteniendo el ibex para que no se desplomara...

SAN: +9,4 millones compradas
TEL: +2,6 millones compradas

y las gacelas han estado vendiendo masivamente al ritmo en que saltaban sus stops...





Speculo dijo:


> Hoy mismo, apoyados en las noticias que van saliendo ya en todos los medios, las gacelas de nuevo cuño empiezan a abrir cortos y a vender lo que les quedara comprado. El volumen de más ha sido de los tiburones, ayudando para crear pánico. De esta forma se comprueban los puntos dónde entra el dinero y en qué cantidad.
> Curiosamente, las acciones de muchos valores para ponerse vendidos han aparecido "misteriosamente", en los últimos dos días. Antes no había de casi nada. Muy curioso. Como son ellos los que prestan los títulos, ya saben hasta cuánta gente se ha puesto corta estos dos días.
> 
> *Mañana y pasado tendremos subidas bastante fuertes. Muy fuertes. *Las gacelillas con cortos abiertos cerrarán posiciones asustadas y ayudarán aún más con las subidas, cayendo en la entrampada y ayudando a entrampar a todos los que van a llenar de dinero las arcas de los tiburones, que van a soltar estos dos días lo que no está en los escritos.
> ...




Lo siento pero te lo has ganado hamijo... 







Saludos


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Muy rotundo, sin rodeos. Me gusta.
> 
> 
> Te seguiremos de cerca



Si... si no fuera porque se fundamenta en algo que no es cierto... :



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Aviso a todos los amantes de fibonacci, que el Stoxx ha rebotado justo en el 23,6% de todo el rebote...
> 
> Saludos...



REBOTE? estas seguro?


----------



## Speculo (17 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A ver figura... :o
> 
> Las agencias del SAN han ido sosteniendo el ibex para que no se desplomara...
> 
> ...



¿Qué tiene que ver que el cuidador del SAN haya mantenido el valor? Alguien tiene que comprar todo lo que van soltando los demás y alguien tiene que cuidar que el Ibex no caiga un 5% en una sesión. Eso sin contar el hecho de que no sabes ni a qué hora han comprado todas esas acciones ¿Las han comprado a primera hora? ¿Las han comprado a última hora, cuando el valor ya perdía?

Me parece que tienes un problema serio de interpretación de cifras. Que las agencias del banco Santander hayan comprado 9 millones de acciones no es incompatible con todo lo que yo he escrito.
Yo veo claro a qué hora han vendido acciones del Santander, de Repsol, ... Y veo claro por qué las han vendido y cómo se ha ido incrementando el volumen mientras lo hacían. También veo claro dónde se han ido parando los valores y cómo han ido comprando y parando la caída.
Tú sólo ves que se han comprado 9 millones de acciones, pero yo lo que veo es que han vendido 3,5 millones y han comprado 12 millones. Dependiendo de cuándo lo hayan hecho, la interpretación dista un mundo.

De todas formas, mañana me lo cuentas. Si me equivoco, me pones no uno, si no cinco nelsons.


----------



## Bayne (17 Jun 2009)

*JL Cárpatos*

Aprovechando lo que ha pasado hoy, creo que este párrafo del libro de Cárpatos que comentamos hace dos días (Leones contra Gacelas) viene como anillo al dedo.



> ...me preocupa desde hace mucho y fue uno de los motivos por los que he escrito este libro: la ilusión con la que multitud de inversores se acercan a la Bolsa y especialmente a los mercados de derivados, en busca del dinero fácil, de una fiebre del oro moderna, y que son *masacrados sin piedad en las salas de bolsa de toda España*, mientras el _establisment_ sonríe, porque sabe que detrás de estas personas vendrán otras y otras (...) por lo que el ciclo infernal se vuelve a repetir una y otra vez.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> De todas formas, mañana me lo cuentas. Si me equivoco, me pones no uno, si no cinco nelsons.



¿Le ha gustado el cierre...? 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene que ver que el cuidador del SAN haya mantenido el valor? Alguien tiene que comprar todo lo que van soltando los demás y alguien tiene que cuidar que el Ibex no caiga un 5% en una sesión. Eso sin contar el hecho de que no sabes ni a qué hora han comprado todas esas acciones ¿Las han comprado a primera hora? ¿Las han comprado a última hora, cuando el valor ya perdía?.



¿Está seguro de que no lo se...? 

Su afirmación de que el SAN se ha permitido el lujo de soltar papelón, cuando lo que realmente ha hecho ha sido comprar a saco (+9,4 millone...) lo que las gacelas vendian, pues me ha hecho bastante gracia la verdad... :o




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

Unas cuantas miles de AIG a 1.40USD a la cartera, han entrado en el AH... curioso, verdad? 

Dejé la orden limitada a 1.40USD.. y a las 22:03... se ha ejecutado.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Unas cuantas miles de AIG a 1.40USD a la cartera, han entrado en el AH... curioso, verdad?
> 
> Dejé la orden limitada a 1.40USD.. y a las 22:03... se ha ejecutado.




¿AIG...?


Usted tiene unos huevos muy grandes DP... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

Si.. lleva consolidando desde mayo... su MIN desde abril, 1.40USD, llegando a los 2.XXUSD hace unos días.

Muy probable que mañana nos vayamos a 1.6xUSD


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si.. lleva consolidando desde mayo... su MIN desde abril, 1.40USD, llegando a los 2.XXUSD hace unos días.
> 
> Muy probable que mañana nos vayamos a 1.6xUSD




Su gráfico de un poco de canguelo... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

He cedido algunas DRYS por el camino... esta tarde compré a 6.10USD y he soltado 5000acs a 6.31USD ... no quiero pasar de 20.000acs en dryship.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Buen análisis que coincide con el mio, yo creo que mañana abriremos mañana con gap a la baja para despistar y tras hacer un mínimo nos iremos hacia arriba.
> 
> Aunque no tengo nada claro que este lunes empecemos a bajar, ahora mismo mi objetivo para el Stoxx es el 2533 (estamos en 2391), yo creo que subiremos el lunes, tal vez solo sea el gap, y de ahí iremos bajando poco a poco hasta el viernes o lunes siguiente donde toca hacer un mínimo de mucha importancia.
> 
> ...



Mulder, estás largo en STXX hasta 2530¿?


----------



## ddddd (17 Jun 2009)

¿Algún valor interesante para entrar mañana en el Ibex o el mercado continuo español y sacar algunas ganancias entre mañana y pasado?

No digo más días porque leyendo sus opiniones en general parece que el lunes puede ser tremebundo, parece al menos.

Por ahora mi primera entrada en bolsa con largos en Gamesa ha salido mal, pero al menos hoy me he salido gracias especialmente a sus consejos en el gap aperturista y las minusvalías han sido menores de lo que podrían haber sido.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2009)

Empezamos con el movimiento Speculiano-Mulderiano con -9 puntos en dax30. IGMARKETS.


----------



## ddddd (17 Jun 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Algún valor interesante para entrar mañana en el Ibex o el mercado continuo español y sacar algunas ganancias entre mañana y pasado?
> 
> No digo más días porque leyendo sus opiniones en general parece que el lunes puede ser tremebundo, parece al menos.
> 
> ...



Había pensado en valores castigados hoy como Técnicas Reunidas, Arcelor Mittal, Acerinox o Acciona que han tenido buen comportamiento estos últimos meses, pero algo parecido hice con las Gamesa y no dio el resultado deseado.

Un saludo.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

Bueno... la verdad es que hoy ha sido un gran dia en todos los aspectos... y encima cargadito de certificados y plusvalias... 




Sacyr -7,35%
Acciona -6,63%
T.Reunidas -6,60%
OHL -6,47%
Arcelor -6,09%
Iberdrola -6,09%
BME -5,63%
Ferrovial -5,17%
Cintra -4,99%
Abengoa -4,96%
Endesa -4,91%






Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jun 2009)

Hoy he salvado los muebles,mañana espero que el Ibex caiga en la apertura,y al menos optar a las tablas.
El DJI sigue haciendo máximos descendentes y lo ha dejado muy bien para hacer un nuevo mínimo.

Poooodeeeemooos!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿AIG...?
> 
> 
> Usted tiene unos huevos muy grandes DP...
> ...



Tantos, que mientras que yo ( que voy con aceitunillas), vendo a 3.08, este las liquida a 3.50. SOS CUETARA.

Va con huevos, pero diversificados, y no se le rompen muchos


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

No creas... se me han pasado algunas... por ejm SOS... algo me decía que iban a volver a subirla a 4,00€ pero.... prefiero otras accs.

Ultimamente, consigo + pluvs con los chicharros locales & USA companies que las del IBEX35.


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Jun 2009)

Mañana, para largos... ¿SAN o TEF? La fortaleza que han mostrado es una garantía. 

Lo siento Tonuel... el money manda...

Un saludo

DP ¿No son muchas 20 mil para Drys? ¿No decía Kujire que estaba casi en quiebra? Sea como sea demasiado money en ese chicharro.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mañana, para largos... ¿SAN o TEF? La fortaleza que han mostrado es una garantía.
> 
> Lo siento Tonuel... el money manda...
> 
> Un saludo





Mete money... mete... eso es justamente lo que quieren que creas... 

fortaleza... jojojo... 


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/115922-leap-16-de-junio-de-2009-a.html



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jun 2009)

pero no os habeis leido el leap de hoy???

EDITO: tonuel ha sido rapido


mañana 4de4

por cierto, tonuel, te estaras forrando
HOY: 3 de 3


----------



## Speculo (17 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Su afirmación de que el SAN se ha permitido el lujo de soltar papelón, cuando lo que realmente ha hecho ha sido comprar a saco (+9,4 millone...) lo que las gacelas vendian, pues me ha hecho bastante gracia la verdad... :o



¿Puedes reproducir aquí la parte donde escribo que "_el SAN se ha permitido el lujo de soltar papelón_"? 
No recuerdo haber puesto nada relacionado con la suelta de papel por parte del SAN-BSN.
He hablado del valor, no de sus agencias. Como también he hablado de Repsol, del BBVA y te puedo hablar de MTS o ANA. Y te hablaré mañana de ellas, ya lo verás.
Creo que tienes un grave problema con BSN. Todo te huele a papel colocado por BSN.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Visto lo de hoy, la jugada ya está bastante clara. Sobre todo si se mira el comportamiento de SAN o REP, incluso de BBVA.
> 
> Han estado subiendo las acciones durante las dos o tres sesiones precedentes, en el intradía, colocando papel caro a manos gacelescas, que no van a ver el timo ni cuando se ejecute en todas sus narices.
> Ayer y hoy han tumbado los valores. *Con SAN incluso se han permitido el lujo de seguir colocando papel con todo cayendo a plomo*. Increíble la caradura, pero así es.
> ...




¿A ésto le llama usted colocar papel...? 






Así se sostiene un índice hamijos... 



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pero no os habeis leido el leap de hoy???
> 
> EDITO: tonuel ha sido rapido
> 
> ...



Azkuna, que significa, 4 de 4 o 3 de 3


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jun 2009)

que va a caer los 5 dias y en especial el viernes...

segun lo que puse ayer noche y el domingo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Puedes reproducir aquí la parte donde escribo que "_el SAN se ha permitido el lujo de soltar papelón_"?
> No recuerdo haber puesto nada relacionado con la suelta de papel por parte del SAN-BSN.
> He hablado del valor, no de sus agencias. Como también he hablado de Repsol, del BBVA y te puedo hablar de MTS o ANA. Y te hablaré mañana de ellas, ya lo verás.
> Creo que tienes un grave problema con BSN. Todo te huele a papel colocado por BSN.



Yo estoy con Speculo, y que conste que estoy largo en un instrumento corto. Tonuel creo que deberías, con todo respeto del mundo, ser algo menos pasional, y más racional en tus operaciones, a mi ni me va ni me viene, sólo lo digo desde el "cariño", y respeto.

Por otra parte, creo que en algunos de tus comentarios deberías ser algo más respetuoso con los co-foreros, o alomejor soy yo que soy un pijotero.

Saludos y buenas noches en todo caso.

Hasta mañana señores.


----------



## kemao2 (17 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Visto lo de hoy, la jugada ya está bastante clara. Sobre todo si se mira el comportamiento de SAN o REP, incluso de BBVA.
> 
> Han estado subiendo las acciones durante las dos o tres sesiones precedentes, en el intradía, colocando papel caro a manos gacelescas, que no van a ver el timo ni cuando se ejecute en todas sus narices.
> Ayer y hoy han tumbado los valores. Con SAN incluso se han permitido el lujo de seguir colocando papel con todo cayendo a plomo. Increíble la caradura, pero así es.
> ...





Comparto tu analisis, no se va a volver los indices bajistas hasta despues del vencimiento despues bajada hasta el 8100 (nivel mistico del maestro Rbotic).


Mañana y el viernes creo que la bolsa subirá, para caer con fuerza durante todo el verano. 

Todo el mundo esperaba hasta despues del vencimiento y por sentimiento contrario se han anticipado, pero si pillan con el pie cambiado a las gacelas ganan mucha pasta. 


Las caidas en Europa han sido desproporcionadas para lo sucedido en USA, y el Ibex no perderá el 9200 actual hasta despues del vencimiento, asi que toca rebote y subida de vencimiento.,


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Azkuna, que significa, 4 de 4 o 3 de 3



¿No conoces la cábala de Azkuna?, está a la altura de Elliot, Fibonacci, Gann, Euler...

Creo que llegó a predecir algún que otro 7 de 7 o así.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Yo estoy con Speculo, y que conste que estoy largo en un instrumento corto. Tonuel creo que deberías, con todo respeto del mundo, ser algo menos pasional, y más racional en tus operaciones, a mi ni me va ni me viene, sólo lo digo desde el "cariño", y respeto.
> 
> Por otra parte, creo que en algunos de tus comentarios deberías ser algo más respetuoso con los co-foreros, o alomejor soy yo que soy un pijotero.
> 
> ...




Si bueno... a todos nos sabe mal palmar pasta... y hoy es un dia de ellos.. en fin... :o

Lo que está claro es que este país se va a esparragar..., y EEUU y UK también...


Saludos


----------



## Speculo (17 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


>



Venga, que esta es ya la última vez que te contesto.

Sigo sin ver dónde pongo que "_el SAN se ha permitido el lujo de soltar papelón_". No hablo en ningún sitio del SAN soltando papelón. Comento que en el SAN se han permitido el lujo, gracias al cuidador, de seguir colocando todo lo que han querido. Ni siquiera se han tenido que molestar en perder pasta mientras lo colocaban, como sí lo han hecho con el resto de valores. 

Pero nada, tú a lo tuyo.

Y ya que pones lo que ha comprado BSN, te pongo yo lo que han vendido los demás:





Y si quieres ponemos toda la lista entera, a ver si así te enteras. Yo viendo estas cifras no saco conclusiones, pero tú se ve que sí.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Venga, que esta es ya la última vez que te contesto.
> 
> Sigo sin ver dónde pongo que "_el SAN se ha permitido el lujo de soltar papelón_". No hablo en ningún sitio del SAN soltando papelón. Comento que en el SAN se han permitido el lujo, gracias al cuidador, de seguir colocando todo lo que han querido. Ni siquiera se han tenido que molestar en perder pasta mientras lo colocaban, como sí lo han hecho con el resto de valores.
> 
> ...



¿Pues... si no ve que han estado sosteniendo el ibex con el SAN y TEL...?

Y además veo gacelas vendiendo 3,5 millones en la última fila... :



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿No conoces la cábala de Azkuna?, está a la altura de Elliot, Fibonacci, Gann, Euler...
> 
> Creo que llegó a predecir algún que otro 7 de 7 o así.



mixtables! parece mentira que no conozca a Tonuel aun!!!

de cabala nada! ademas acerté 2 series de 7 

ahora les busco el link....


Desencantado dijo:


> Qué hay este viernes para que sea tan importante, mi apreciado Sr. Azkunaveteya?



pues esto:



> Primero dejan que cunda el pánico y que las ventas de los débiles sean cuantiosas y prolongadas, esperan también a que haya un gran número de cortos confiados y en posiciones ganadoras, entonces empiezan a comprar derivados en descenso sin prisa, cuando el cambio medio es conveniente y el volumen suficiente se lanzan súbitamente sobre las acciones y no dejan de comprar durante varias sesiones de manera continuada pero sin provocar alzas escandalosas, aguantan la embestida de los que aprovechan el primer rebote para vender y ponerse cortos y entonces hacen subir los índices con más fuerza, después todo es coser y cantar, primero los cortos recomparando con pérdidas y después los que se suben al tren temiendo perderse el rally hacen el resto. Esta es la razón por la que en las ondas dirigidas por las manos fuertes no hay apenas correcciones, finalmente los gestores de fondos, viendo sus rentabilidades por debajo de los índices no tienen más remedio que, haciendo de tripas corazón, ir sacando el cash y picoteando allí y allá procurando siempre comprar valores líquidos y seguros, por lo que pueda pasar, provocando que las acciones más capitalizadas apenas recorten y sosteniendo de paso los índices.
> De igual forma que las manos fuertes siempre empiezan comprando a la baja, también empiezan vendiendo al alza. Aprovechan las sesiones de fuerza para ir soltando papel sin hacer descender las cotizaciones, proceso que siempre lleva un tiempo y que deja huella en los gráficos mediante una evidente zona de distribución. No olviden que los volúmenes que ellos manejan no pueden venderse de un día para otro.
> 
> Para las manos fuertes los derivados son una herramienta esencial ¿porqué? Muy sencillo: tienen un vencimiento ¿Y? No hay que venderlos, llegada la fecha se liquidan al precio que estén, al no tener que venderlos no hay presión bajista, no hay descenso de cotizaciones y por tanto se salvan todas las plusvalías.
> ...




posteado por speculo aqui:


----------



## Speculo (17 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Pues... si no ve que han estado sosteniendo el ibex con el SAN y TEL...?
> 
> Y además veo gacelas vendiendo 3,5 millones en la última fila... :



Hombre, que me digas que Renta4 son gacelas, vale, pero que Benito y Monjardín/Espirito Santo son gacelas, en fín... 

De lo primero, nada, tu a lo tuyo, como te dije antes...


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Hombre, que me digas que Renta4 son gacelas, vale, pero que *Benito y Monjardín/Espirito Santo son gacelas*, en fín...
> 
> De lo primero, nada, tu a lo tuyo, como te dije antes...




Y además de las tiernas... 



Saludos


----------



## sapito (17 Jun 2009)

Bueno hamijos,
veo que ya habéis puesto las predicciones del LEAP. Aunque lo del euro a 1.75$ no se ha visto, siguen con las mismas...

Yo he descubierto estos días que me es mucho más agradable estar corto que estar largo. Cuando veía a SAN subir estaba tan tranquilo con mis cortos, porque de tanto leer el foro soy pre-madmaxista.

En fin, busco acciones en las que ponerme corto, preferiblemente no más bancos. ¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jun 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Bueno hamijos,
> veo que ya habéis puesto las predicciones del LEAP. Aunque lo del euro a 1.75$ no se ha visto, siguen con las mismas...
> 
> Yo he descubierto estos días que me es mucho más agradable estar corto que estar largo. Cuando veía a SAN subir estaba tan tranquilo con mis cortos, porque de tanto leer el foro soy pre-madmaxista.
> ...



y se te digo que Carpatos hoy ha hecho referencia a este informe?


----------



## Speculo (17 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mixtables! parece mentira que no conozca a Tonuel aun!!!
> 
> de cabala nada! ademas acerté 2 series de 7
> 
> ...



No recordaba este texto. Muy bueno y de validez plena.



> _Cuando tengan todo cuadrado habrá un día o dos de fuerte hachazo a la baja y volumen alto, para testar si hay muchos incautos esperando recortes para entrar, cuando hayan tomado la temperatura al mercado decidirán ir poco a poco si encuentran mucha resistencia o de forma salvaje si descubren que no hay nadie para sostenerlo._



Creo que este párrafo resume lo que puede pasar mañana y el viernes. Y lo que ha venido pasando desde el lunes. Difiero de lo de 4 de 4, pero es una cosa u otra y creo, por lo visto hoy, que va a ser otra.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

sapito dijo:


> *Yo he descubierto estos días que me es mucho más agradable estar corto que estar largo*. Cuando veía a SAN subir estaba tan tranquilo con mis cortos, porque de tanto leer el foro soy pre-madmaxista.













Saludos


----------



## sapito (17 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> y se te digo que Carpatos hoy ha hecho referencia a este informe?



Pues no sé, que quieres decirme con eso? 

A lo mejor no me he expresado bien en el post anterior, pero yo en general estoy con los del LEAP y con los de "fusión del capitalismo financiero"...
Sobre su error de cálculo, ¿ crees que es pòsible que UK y USA cesen pagos este verano sin que el dólar se hunda previamente? Yo SUPONGO que antes de ver un desastre de esa categoría se tiene que notar nadie quiera dólares.

Por eso quiero ponerme corto, veo clarísimo que tendremos que morder el polvo tarde o temprano.

( A todo esto, mis conocimientos no me dan para conocer el estado real de la economía mundial, es una opinión basada en la lectura de cientos de artículos madmaxistas)


----------



## Samzer (17 Jun 2009)




----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jun 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Pues no sé, que quieres decirme con eso?
> 
> A lo mejor no me he expresado bien en el post anterior, pero yo en general estoy con los del LEAP y con los de "fusión del capitalismo financiero"...
> Sobre su error de cálculo, ¿ crees que es pòsible que UK y USA cesen pagos este verano sin que el dólar se hunda previamente? Yo SUPONGO que antes de ver un desastre de esa categoría se tiene que notar nadie quiera dólares.
> ...



lea el hilo... va a ocurrir TODO A LA VEZ (segun leap, claro) paro-quiebras-caida de bonos y divisas


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> lea el hilo... va a ocurrir TODO A LA VEZ (segun leap, claro) paro-quiebras-caida de bonos y divisas








Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Saludos



es la ursus influenza?


----------



## donpepito (17 Jun 2009)

Dryship... no está en quiebra, solo es cuestión de comprar en los soportes de 6 a 7 USD y esperar a los 8 / 10 USD.

Si, hay que tener estomago para estar en esta cotización....


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> es la ursus influenza?



No... son unos calamares en su tinta que me he jalado junto a la mariscada... :



Saludos


----------



## sapito (17 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> lea el hilo... va a ocurrir TODO A LA VEZ (segun leap, claro) paro-quiebras-caida de bonos y divisas



estoy descifrando el francés...la primera vez que hablaron del tema, que yo sepa, dijeron euro a 1,75$ para otoño de 2008 y quiebra usana en verano de 2009.

Lo del dólar no pasó, pero no han movido la fecha de la quiebra, por eso lo preguntaba.

P.D.: se refiere a que me lea TODO este hilo? no le respondería hasta 2012


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dryship... no está en quiebra, solo es cuestión de comprar en los soportes de 6 a 7 USD y esperar a los 8 / 10 USD.
> 
> Si, hay que tener estomago para estar en esta cotización....




Que no le pille el oso DP... la cosa empieza a oler fatal para los larguistas... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jun 2009)

sapito dijo:


> estoy descifrando el francés...la primera vez que hablaron del tema, que yo sepa, dijeron euro a 1,75$ para otoño de 2008 y quiebra usana en verano de 2009.
> 
> Lo del dólar no pasó, pero no han movido la fecha de la quiebra, por eso lo preguntaba.
> 
> P.D.: se refiere a que me lea TODO este hilo? no le respondería hasta 2012



joer! son 2 paginas!!

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/115922-leap-16-de-junio-de-2009-a.html

y se lo he traducido por encima


----------



## Alexandros (18 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Que no le pille el oso DP... la cosa empieza a oler fatal para los larguistas...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Tonuel deja que suba joder, luego la ostia será mas grande. A finales de Agosto, Septiembre, Octubre explota todo, está cantado. Acuerdate del año pasado: Lehman, Bear, AIG... Verás como explota el mercado de bonos y muchas cositas más.

Quitate esos cortos de SAN que seguro tienes a 7 y poco y ponte apalancado con los CFDS con buenos stops y disfruta del juego coño!


Paciencia Tonuel, paciencia.


----------



## sapito (18 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> joer! son 2 paginas!!
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/115922-leap-16-de-junio-de-2009-a.html
> 
> y se lo he traducido por encima



hamijo, creí que se refería a este hilo!!
Y ahora que acabado de leer lo que podido del artículo, he seguido leyendo y visto sus comentarios en el hilo específico del informe LEAP. 
En fin, parece que vuelve el desastre. Me voy a sobar tan tranquilito con mis cortos.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Tonuel deja que suba joder, luego la ostia será mas grande. A finales de Agosto, Septiembre, Octubre explota todo, *está cantado*. Acuerdate del año pasado: Lehman, Bear, AIG... Verás como explota el mercado de bonos y muchas cositas más.
> 
> Quitate esos cortos de SAN que seguro tienes a 7 y poco y ponte apalancado con los CFDS con buenos stops y disfruta del juego coño!
> 
> ...




Por eso mismo... la hostia en bolsa llegará antes... :

Gracias crack... pero de paciencia y sangre fria voy a full equip... :



Saludos


----------



## carvil (18 Jun 2009)

Les dejo la gráfica para dentro de poco 








P.S. Y eso que voy largo pero me pueden los colores


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> P.S. Y eso que voy largo pero me pueden los colores



No me venga con juguetitos... :o









Saludos :


----------



## Bayne (18 Jun 2009)

Buenos días
Indefinición, por ahora, ni rojo claro ni verde claro


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Jun 2009)

Movimiento Speculo/Mulderiano en Alemania, Francia, y demás índices Europeos.

Ojito, porque los futuros, están SIN volumen.


----------



## chameleon (18 Jun 2009)

a los buenos días
están recomprando papel mientras las gacelillas abren cortos

estoy detrás de solaria, a ver si me entra barata, y venta mañana

buenos días!


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2009)

A los buenos dias!

Acabo de entrar largo en IBR en 3.115, creo que alrededor de las 10 veremos el mínimo de hoy en los índices.


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

Si hay por aquí algún pillado con los cortos aún puede cerrar la posición antes de que el ibex despegue...


Ibex 35 a las 9:53; -0,15%

9269 puntos 


¿Qué fue de ese megagap alcista...? :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Jun 2009)

Buenos días ^___^!

Uff... ahora mismo ando con el portatil y con el wifi de algún vecino, `__´ hay una averia eléctrica.

De momento andan asustando...¿caeremos? quien sabe...

Un saludo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (18 Jun 2009)

buenos dias...yo he cerrado todo a las 9.00...me acaban de hacer un encargo gordo para el lunes y no voy a tener tiempo de mirar nada,ni bolsa,ni dormir,ni na de na.......que tengais mucha suerte chavaleria.......y andaros con ojo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Jun 2009)

Previsiones para la semana que viene, to guano, or not to guano¿?.
´
Más que nada, porque como voy con un ETF, no tiene vencimiento, si se ve afectado por el tiempo ( según black sholes), y no voy a tener tiempo para verlo estos días, (hoy y mañana).

Yo voto por guano, pero me gustaría ver como lo ven ustedes.

Buenos días a todos.


----------



## Speculo (18 Jun 2009)

Buenos días. 

Hoy no voy a poder escribir casi nada, así que sólo decir que todo va según lo previsto. Lo visto desde la apertura no importa mucho porque los tiburones aún andan desayunando.

Ando a la par que Mulder. Hasta las diez (o puede que hasta el mediodía), el mercado es de las gacelillas. Las dejan que jueguen un poco, no se vayan a enfadar.

Como diría nuestro amigo Percebo y el que quiera entender que entienda: _Pero mira que son malos_.


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Jun 2009)

Buenos días

Ibex ha pegado un cabezazo contra la megaresistencia del 9340 que me va aponer a ganar pasta en breves.

Espero que hagamos nuevo mínimo.

Voy a ponerme a ver Dune que me apetece.

Con una sangría,claro.


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

como molan esas caidas cuasiverticales que se está marcando el ibex en algún momento...

será que algún leoncio tiene el dedo flojo... 


-0,21%


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Yo voto por guano, pero me gustaría ver como lo ven ustedes.




Yo directamente no le voy a contestar... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jun 2009)

geab:


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

El POP perdiendo un 2,46%...


Éste no llega a fin de año... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (18 Jun 2009)

me están follando en rep


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 10:24; -0,46%

9240 puntos 



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Jun 2009)

Cham, largo o corto¿?.

Nervio y Ansia.


----------



## pyn (18 Jun 2009)

¿El volumen es muy alto no? al menos en Iberdrola, en teoria es "buena" señal.


----------



## chameleon (18 Jun 2009)

pues largo desde 15,93, 1000 accs

ahora soy tecnico reunido a 30.46
vuelven a manipularla, como dijo ayer DP HF, todo órdenes 491
¿a dónde la quieren llevar? :


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Jun 2009)

Vuelvo a los beneficios right now!!

Poooodeeeemoooos!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jun 2009)

dia 4 de 4 ??


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2009)

Guano haha 

parece que esta bajada es la wena


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

Coño... los dos patitos... :


-0,66%


92*22*



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> dia 4 de 4 ??



Qué quiere que le diga... pregúntele a otro... 











Saludos


----------



## Pabajista (18 Jun 2009)

Menuda caida, ni el iguazu...


----------



## aksarben (18 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> pues largo desde 15,93, 1000 accs
> 
> ahora soy tecnico reunido a 30.46
> vuelven a manipularla, como dijo ayer DP HF, todo órdenes 491
> ¿a dónde la quieren llevar? :



Y bastantes 494, para que se note menos. Estos la bajan a menos de 25.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Jun 2009)

Pronostico hasta las 15:00.

Doble suelo en STOXX en 2375, y para arriba.

Ojito porque está aumentando el volumen.


----------



## Riviera (18 Jun 2009)

He cerrado los cortos que tenía desde la semana pasada del san en 7.83 con entrada en 7.77
Me he puesto largo en ibr en 3.12 y mas tarde en mapfre en 2,32,ufffff
Palmando pasta como un campeón,de momento


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> *He cerrado los cortos que tenía desde la semana pasada del san en 7.83 con entrada en 7.77*
> *Me he puesto largo *en ibr en 3.12 y mas tarde en mapfre en 2,32,ufffff
> Palmando pasta como un campeón,de momento








Saludos :o


----------



## pyn (18 Jun 2009)

Una pregunta leo mucho lo de DP HF, pero no se qué es, no encuentro información en google ¿?


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Una pregunta leo mucho lo de DP HF, pero no se qué es, no encuentro información en google ¿?



Es un Hedge Fund de los más poderosos que hay... tenga cuidado... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Una pregunta leo mucho lo de DP HF, pero no se qué es, no encuentro información en google ¿?



JAJAJAJAJAJA

Don Pepito Hedge Fund


----------



## rosonero (18 Jun 2009)

Menudo lío llevamos que si cae, que si rebota, que si manipulan ... esto ya no es para aficionados, voy a volver a mi hobby de la fotografía. Si fotografío algún brote verde ya lo colgaré 

Pd. Acabo de dar de alta en Ahorro.com una cuenta de derivados, la semana que viene uno más que le mete al botas y no vuelve a mirar la cuenta hasta septiembre.


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2009)

Yo creo que ya hemos visto el mínimo de hoy y a partir de ahora tocan largos.

Riviera yo te acompaño con tus largos en IBR a 3.115


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

Es solo por invitación... gestionan grandes capitales.


----------



## pyn (18 Jun 2009)

[query="Mulder"]
JAJAJAJAJAJA

Don Pepito Hedge Fund

[/query]

jajajaja me acabo de poner rojo como 1 tomate, menos mal que no me veis .


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> [query="Mulder"]
> JAJAJAJAJAJA
> 
> Don Pepito Hedge Fund
> ...



Además de eso eres informático ¿verdad? 

Ese 'query'.....


----------



## pyn (18 Jun 2009)

rosonero yo tengo la cuenta con los de ahorro tambien, activé los derivados esta semana pero aún no me he puesto corto.


----------



## pyn (18 Jun 2009)

Sí Mulder, es que en este navegador tengo desactivado todo y los "quotes" los hago a mano, me ha quedado chulo el "query" .


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

He comprado + acciones - 500- TRE a 30,26€


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jun 2009)

las electricas van parriba, sí


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

Las tiernas gacelas de BYM los que más papel sueltan del SAN... como ayer... :


Os quiero chavales... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

Chameleon... te has librado de una buena con SOLARIA, desde los 2,27€ de principios de semana... a 2,05€ de hace unos minutos.


----------



## Gamu (18 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que ya hemos visto el mínimo de hoy y a partir de ahora tocan largos.
> 
> Riviera yo te acompaño con tus largos en IBR a 3.115



pues a mi me da toda la sensación de que van a por todas desde ya en muchos valores.

Solo aguantan unos pocos de alta capitalización, y sostienen al índice. Sin TEF y SAN, entre ayer y hoy habriamos perdido muchisimo más. Casi un 2% más. 

Deben haber ejecutado los futuros americanos antes de tiempo, quedándose futuros tipo europeo solo en esos valores. Y después han empezado la megafiesta. 

Yo os veo desde la barrera, estoy en liquidez al 95%. Esperaré el momento de volver a entrar (no me mola operar a credito, ni a la baja sobre acciones).


----------



## carvil (18 Jun 2009)

Buenos dias 

Cerrado esta mañana largo en BBVA 932-930 -2


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

TRE... recuperando... veo muy alejados los 28,50€ ... está respetando los 30,00€


----------



## chameleon (18 Jun 2009)

30.59 TRE
la verdad es que vamos tarde para recuperar máximos
hoy no espero llegar más de 2450 para llenar el hueco, eso si, en caso de sobrepasarlo cierre de cortos y compras a saco nos pueden subir mucho

empieza el volumen


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> pues a mi me da toda la sensación de que van a por todas desde ya en muchos valores.
> 
> Solo aguantan unos pocos de alta capitalización, y sostienen al índice. Sin TEF y SAN, entre ayer y hoy habriamos perdido muchisimo más. Casi un 2% más.
> 
> ...



Deduzco que lo que no te gusta es ganar dinero 

El que manda en Europa es el Stoxx (y también en todo el mundo durante la mañana europea), si este sube el Ibex sube, y si baja....puede que al Ibex lo aguanten un poco.

Ayer di razones fundamentadas de porque hoy íbamos a subir, y no digo que no pueda estar equivocado, pero mis razones se apoyan sobre dos sistemas completamente distintos y sobre dos de los índices más capitalizados del mundo.

Luego Speculo me dio más razones para la subida de hoy usando su sistema, así que tengo muy pocas dudas (si es que tengo alguna).


----------



## rosonero (18 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> rosonero yo tengo la cuenta con los de ahorro tambien, activé los derivados esta semana pero aún no me he puesto corto.



No he operado nunca en cortos y no creo que lo haga intradía sino más bien a medio/largo plazo, estilo Tonuel 
Por lo que he visto no tienen muchos valores del IBEX en los que ponerse corto (o no me aparecen al no estar todavía dado de alta) pero a quien tienen siempre es al SAN 
También parece fácil si empieza la caída ponerse corto con futuros ibex o minibex que no son tan peligrosos. 

Por cierto, hoy me ha tocado declaración en Hacienda y como buen burbujista he apoquinado 6.300 € por no comprometerme a reinvertir la ganancia de un piso que vendí en 2008. Espero que definitivamente todo se vaya al garete en Ocubre.


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

Los jo... de BANESTO llevan soltando papel en TRE, desde ayer.... vol considerable.... CVX comprando.


----------



## chameleon (18 Jun 2009)

sube todo menos rep... 

TRE no consigue superar 31.00


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

*Ya tenemos NOTICION -CONFIRMADO POR MIXTURES- y los desmentidos oficiales.. hacian sospechar a DP HF...*



DUBAI --Technip SpA (TEC.FR), Técnicas Reunidas SA (TRE.MC) y varias compañías surcoreanas entre otras, figuran entre los ganadores del contrato de construcción de una refinería en la costa de Arabia Saudí en el Golfo Pérsico, en un proyecto que alcanza un valor de US$9.600 millones, dijo el jueves la sociedad conjunta entre Saudi Arabian Oil Co. y Total SA (TOT). 

"La concesión de estos contratos (...) supone un paso importante en la ejecución de este proyecto, que supondrá una producción de 400.000 barriles por día y que estará operativo en la segunda mitad de 2013", dijo Saudi Aramco Total Refining and Petrochemical Co., o Satorp, en un comunicado.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TRE... recuperando... veo muy alejados los 28,50€ ... está respetando los 30,00€




De Cárpatos:



> 11:35:30 h.
> Técnicas Reunidas [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



Ayer estaba bastante preocupado por verla caer después de haber "recomendado" ese valor, sobre todo por Dp y Pecata. Según tengo entendido ( no confirmo al 100%, pero si al 70%), hay bastante insider comprando a precios superiores a los de hoy.

. 

TRE

Yo no sé cuanto tiempo las aguantaría, tal y como vienen los índices. Pero seguramente, las aguantaría un pelín más.


----------



## chameleon (18 Jun 2009)

¿quién está soltando papel en REP como locos?


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

Si el mercado acompaña... de aquí al reparto del div... puede llegar a los 35,00€ -TRE-


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> No he operado nunca en cortos y no creo que lo haga intradía sino más bien a medio/largo plazo, estilo Tonuel
> Por lo que he visto no tienen muchos valores del IBEX en los que ponerse corto (o no me aparecen al no estar todavía dado de alta) pero a quien tienen siempre es al SAN
> También parece fácil si empieza la caída ponerse corto con futuros ibex o minibex que no son tan peligrosos.
> 
> Por cierto, hoy me ha tocado declaración en Hacienda y como buen burbujista he apoquinado 6.300 € por no comprometerme a reinvertir la ganancia de un piso que vendí en 2008. Espero que definitivamente todo se vaya al garete en Ocubre.



Creo que no tienes porque apoquinar esa pasta. Creo que tienes derecho a la exención por vivienda habitual, siempre y cuando, no excedas los 4 años.

No estoy seguro ahora, pero el lunes te lo confirmo.


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿quién está soltando papel en REP como locos?



Mis coleguillas de BYM... 






Saludos


----------



## Gamu (18 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Deduzco que lo que no te gusta es ganar dinero
> 
> El que manda en Europa es el Stoxx (y también en todo el mundo durante la mañana europea), si este sube el Ibex sube, y si baja....puede que al Ibex lo aguanten un poco.
> 
> ...




jaja, si me gusta ganar dinero. Ahora mismo me está rentando un % muy alto, y lo puedo sacar en cualquier momento sin perder nada del interes ganado. Este año ya he hecho muchas operaciones y tengo unas buenas plusvalias ejecutadas del 40% . 

Estoy corto en el dolar (con plusvalias latentes), y el resto liquidez. Los precios actuales de la bolsa española son altos, muy altos. El dia que les de la gana van a tirar esto al guano (ayer podrían haberlo hecho, de no sostener a SAN Y TEF, el mercado es extraordinariamente débil). Y va a ser muy pronto. 

Aqui, para bien o para mal, los tiempos políticos influyen y mucho. Se acabaron las elecciones hasta dentro de dos años. Ahora toca ver la verdadera magnitud de la crisis... y la inversión internacional va a huir de nuestra bolsa como de la peste. 

Tonuel se va a hinchar de poner nelsons.


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

Con las de hoy ... llevo unas 2500acs ..... de media a 31,00€


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jun 2009)

Las ventas minoristas caen inesperadamente en mayo
11:47 Las ventas minoristas de Reino Unido han caído por sorpresa durante el mes de mayo. Este dato bajó un 0,6% por primera vez en tres meses. Los analistas esperaban una subida del 0,3%.


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jun 2009)

"Veremos una onda al alza, el éxtasis comprador y de ahí caídas para marcar nuevos mínimos"


miren el video por favor


----------



## rosonero (18 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Creo que no tienes porque apoquinar esa pasta. Creo que tienes derecho a la exención por vivienda habitual, siempre y cuando, no excedas los 4 años.
> 
> No estoy seguro ahora, pero el lunes te lo confirmo.



La exención por vivienda habitual la cumplo porque lo tuve más de tres años, por eso no tengo que devolver el dinero de las desgravaciones de las que me beneficié durante los tres años. 
Otra cosa es el beneficio patrimonial de la compra-venta, de ahí el 18 o 19% es para hacienda fijo a no ser que te comprometas a reinvertir en otra vivienda habitual o crear una empresa o algo similar que me ha comentado Azcuna en otro post.

Gracias de todas maneras y espero que estés equivocado


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

Menudo owned se va a llevar el amigo Cava... 



Saludos


----------



## pyn (18 Jun 2009)

¿Que es el MAC?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Que es el MAC?



MACD - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## chameleon (18 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Que es el MAC?



será esto, no?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Jun 2009)

Leading Indicator, que dita Cava en el video:

http://www.oecd.org/dataoecd/33/42/42946062.pdf


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (18 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Que es el MAC?



el protagonista de la peli de regreso al futuro

Macfly:


De nada


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Que es el MAC?


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

Coño... USA ya se está recuperando y yo con estos pelos... :



Saludos


----------



## pyn (18 Jun 2009)

Cuanto talento desperdiciado...

Gracias mixtables. En la propia web habla de MAC y no de MACD de ahí mi confusión.


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

El gestor de inversiones suizo Geneva Partners ha emprendido acciones legales contra el fondo Optimal Investment Services de Santander SA (STD) por las inversiones de Bernard L. Madoff, informa el diario Le Temps el jueves en su página web. 

El diario cita a un abogado que representa al responsable de Geneva Partners, Franck Berlamont, que, según Le Temps, interpuso una demanda el 9 de marzo argumentando que Optimal no hizo las comprobaciones pertinentes sobre Madoff. 

Optimal invirtió cerca de US$3.000 millones en fondos de este empresario, indicó el rotativo. 

Según esta información, Berlamont critica que el fondo cobrara comisiones por una supervisión que no realizó. 
Página web del diario: LeTemps.ch | Actualit


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Coño... USA ya se está recuperando y yo con estos pelos... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Pues me parece que no tendrás que ir a la pelu.

Por cierto,yo también esperaba éxtasis comprador antes del crujido,pero como no lo hagan como Kobe B. estilo "aro pasado"...se les pasará el arroz.
Ya pienso que es tarde.

Ibex no ha podido HCHi y a lo mejor nos regala triángulo a la baja,pero chiquitín.
Saludos.


Edito:
proyección 9240


----------



## chameleon (18 Jun 2009)

vendidas corto en TRE 16,04


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2009)

Pues un MAC para mi era esto:







Ya paro con la broma


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Jun 2009)

¡Que buenos camiones los MAC!!
Y si llevan la K ya son la hostia!!


----------



## aksarben (18 Jun 2009)

Eso es un Mac, una MAC es esto:







(chiste de informáticos)


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jun 2009)

por no hablar de la MAC de nuestos equipos informaticos, esa que es fija, salvo que la camufles


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

Dejaros del MAC, la MAC y demás polladas porque... 


lo huelo muchachos... :



Saludos :


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Jun 2009)

Atenta la tropa el Fut Sp 500 se pone coloradote!!


----------



## Kujire (18 Jun 2009)

*Mac*

Buenos Dias,

perdonen, pero cómo se nota que no saben qué mueve el mundo, me pillan con las manos en el MAC


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Atenta la tropa el Fut Sp 500 se pone coloradote!!



Mecagüen sus muertos...

Cada vez que veo al POP recuerdo la jugarreta que me hicieron los de IGMarkets en los 6,60€... :


Ahora va por los 5,91€... eso si que hubieran sido unas plusvalias pata negra... :o



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jun 2009)

Gamesa y POP prometen


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Gamesa y POP prometen



¿Para largos...? :



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenos Dias,
> 
> perdonen, pero cómo se nota que no saben qué mueve el mundo, me pillan con las manos en el MAC



Macxfactor no mola?

Por cierto,Si Ibex se lanza del tirón hacia nuevo mínimo,sería en zona 9200!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jun 2009)

para unos sellos


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jun 2009)

como diria Aido: MAC-MACA


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 13:00; -0,56%

9236 puntos


Se están rifando unos nelsons señoreh... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jun 2009)

igual es mucho aventurar, pero puede ser el cuarto dia rojo... cuanto tiempo llevamos sin esto?


----------



## chameleon (18 Jun 2009)

ya están recomprando, vamos arriba


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Jun 2009)

Fut Sp500 vuelve al verde.

Volatilidad....sangre...hostiones...mmmm!!


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ya están recomprando, vamos arriba



La verdad es que podia subir a ver si se puede deshacer de esos repsoles...

Mira que ponerse largo... :o




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Jun 2009)

Me cago en la putaaaaaaaaaaaa
Esta mañana cerre todos los cortos,grrrr con ganancias,pero podia haber ganado mas ahora....a ver si sube para ponerme corto otra vez


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me cago en la putaaaaaaaaaaaa
> Esta mañana cerre todos los cortos,grrrr con ganancias,pero podia haber ganado mas ahora....a ver si sube para ponerme corto otra vez




gacela... 




Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Jun 2009)

Creo que empezamos a rebrotar...


----------



## chameleon (18 Jun 2009)

sigo sin cortos en sol melia 

ojo Endesa 17.06 +0.8 +4.92 %


----------



## Bayne (18 Jun 2009)

*El dinero Tonto*

Hoy en cotizalia



> Los profesores de la Universidad de Yale Andrea Frazzini y Owen Lamont desarrollaron un método para intentar descubrirlo. Y apuntaron hacia los flujos de dinero en los fondos de inversión de moda. Examinaron las acciones en las que relativamente entraba más dinero de manera abrupta procedente de fondos de inversión y las que menos, durante el periodo 1980-2003. El resultado fue sorprendente.
> 
> Vieron que las cotizadas que recibían más dinero de fondos de moda se comportaban muy bien a muy corto plazo, pero a partir de los tres meses mucho peor que en los activos a los que llegaba menos dinero procedente de fondos. Al mismo tiempo vieron que las propias compañías en las que entraba más dinero de fondos ponían a la venta más acciones. Es decir, eran, junto con otros fondos de inversión no masivos, el dinero “listo” que le vendía mercancía al “dinero tonto”.
> En EEUU varios blogs y portales ofrecen información actualizada de los movimientos del “dinero tonto”, elaborado a partir de diversas encuestas entre grupos de inversores que suelen ser como mi amigo en el fútbol. Y las últimas lecturas señalaban que éste “Dumb Money” llegó la semana pasada al mayor nivel en los últimos años. Las últimas veces que sucedió esto, o estábamos en un mercado alcista glorioso, o fue preludio de una importante caída. Puede ser sólo una casualidad, pero conviene vigilarla.



Yo no soy tonto… si vigilo el “dinero tonto” - cotizalia.com


----------



## Bayne (18 Jun 2009)

NEWS TO U(SE): Investor Sentiment: “Dumb Money” “Smart Money” Indicators

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_Iz4sLjjtkLc/SjkxvJccPmI/AAAAAAAABio/MthY1BPVZJU/s1600-h/image[3].png

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_Iz4sLjjtkLc/SjkxwxRnYII/AAAAAAAABiw/YVVZ42Ti6xI/s1600-h/image[7].png


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

Hoygan...


¿A qué hora son las subidas vertiginosas... es que me tengo que ir a comer...? :




Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> NEWS TO U(SE): Investor Sentiment: “Dumb Money” “Smart Money” Indicators
> 
> image[3].png (image)
> 
> image[7].png (image)



Muy interesante sin duda.

Esataría bien conseguir los códigos de dicho indicador.


----------



## Sleepwalk (18 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoygan...
> ¿A qué hora son las subidas vertiginosas... es que me tengo que ir a comer...? :



Ahora a las 14:30 cuando salgan las cifras de las peticiones de subsidio de paro semanales en USA.

*Edito de Carpatos:*

*Datos Reino Unido *
Mayor caída desde junio de 2000, con bajada de 5.400 millones de libras en abril, de préstamos a empresas. ¿Donde están los brotes verdes? Prudencia.

Re Edito: *Paro semanal * 
608.000, peor de lo esperado 
(creo que aquí Carpatos se equivoca, pienso que eran 610000 los esperados)


----------



## Caída a Plomo (18 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> La verdad es que podia subir a ver si se puede deshacer de esos repsoles...
> 
> Mira que ponerse largo... :o
> 
> Saludos



Pues yo estaba detrás de volver a entrar en las repsoles cuando las vi en 15,72, un euro por debajo del precio de venta, y ahora ahí van cuesta abajo tan rápido que no puedo seguirlas 

El caso es que me tienta una ración de repsoles en su tinta, pero acercándose las vacaciones y a mi que me gusta desconectar de todo sólo espero que hagáis bien el trabajo y a la vuelta encontrarme la bolsa como un erial, desolada y rodando esas bolas de paja seca típicas del oeste americano


----------



## carvil (18 Jun 2009)

*initial jobless claims: 608k v 604ke; continuing claims: 6.687m*


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Jun 2009)

Ya debe haber salido el dato.Se ha disparado el ibex


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

El ibex parece un quiero y no puedo... 


Me voy a comer... espero que os hayais deshecho de vuestros papelitos para cuando vuelva... :


Saludos


----------



## carvil (18 Jun 2009)

Era lo esperado esta dentro del rango de consenso (Máximo 625.000)

Salu2


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Jun 2009)

Suelen tardar un poco en digerir el dato los useros.Quizás sigan bajando


----------



## carvil (18 Jun 2009)

914 es la resistencia ahora en el futuro del SP

Salu2


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Jun 2009)

Subida por ahora SIN, voluemn.


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes ^__^

Carvil.. ¿apuestas porque toquemos el 914 y hacia abajo? o ... arriba??

Un saludo

¿Y los soportes cuales son? ya que estamos...


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

Ya estoy aquí... se acabaron los brotes verdes... :




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya estoy aquí... se acabaron los brotes verdes... :



¿te refieres a los de tu ensalada?


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿te refieres a los de tu ensalada?




No, me refiero a las noticias USA... :


Esta semana me estoy jartando en los restaurantes con su dinero gracias... 




Saludos


----------



## Kujire (18 Jun 2009)

*Breaking News ... Tim Geithner*

Tim Manos Largas testificando en el congreso para presentar el plan de regular los mercados financieros. Como ven los debates legislativos por aki son bastante rápidos y flexibles, más allá de que el proceso de aprobación lleve su tiempo, los temas importantes son llevados rápidamente al congreso al comité de control etc... los temas se llevan con propuestas concretas, y no sólo palabras, si algo no gusta por aki es perder el tiempo


----------



## carvil (18 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^__^
> 
> Carvil.. ¿apuestas porque toquemos el 914 y hacia abajo? o ... arriba??
> 
> ...




No los sé......que testearemos el 914 pienso que seguro, si lo rompemos puede ser momento para ir largo pero con precaución

Por abajo el soporte es 899 teórico (Y digo teórico por que ayer el dato más interesante era conocer donde estaban los stops pero no se pudo ver ya que el rebote parecía más el de un gato muerto... pero un corto en 895 podría ser una buena opción

Yo estoy fuera 100x100


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

Los de CVX llevan +2,2 minolles de papeles del botas a estas horas... como empiecen a venderlos a partir de las 16:00 nos podemos reir un rato... 



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Jun 2009)

DJI arranca en rojo

La tendencia es mi amiga...bla bla bla...la guanificación es un proceso lento y tortuoso...más bla y tal...

Poooodeeeemoooos!!


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Jun 2009)

Kujire... ¿y eso va a gustar? ¿no...?  Es que no se que hacer... si se acerca a 914 le meto cortos... pero si baja..desconfío .

Umm ¿me quedo quieto?

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

¿A qué hora era lo del megasubidón...?



Lo digo por meter unos largos y tal... 



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jun 2009)

ahora rojo, ahora verde, ahora rojo, ahora verde, ahora rojo, ahora verde...
las ACCIONA en rojo...
Este año vacaciones en la piscina municipal comiendo bocadillos de mortadela.


----------



## carvil (18 Jun 2009)

Probamos soporte 

Salu2

Yo esperaria fuera


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ahora rojo, ahora verde, ahora rojo, ahora verde, ahora rojo, ahora verde...
> las ACCIONA en rojo...
> Este año vacaciones en la piscina municipal comiendo bocadillos de mortadela.



Pecata... este año mis vacas van a ser entre Argentina y Paraguay... (En Noviembre/Diciembre) y ni de coña me las pierdo... prefiero comer mortadela el resto del año  .

Un saludo y ánimos...


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jun 2009)

Definitivamente parece que va a ser verde.

Wataru, ¡QUE SUERTE!, ¡QUE ENVIDIA! yo iba a ir a Vietnam/Camboya pero al final por motivos laborales no podemos ir... otra vez será.


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Definitivamente parece que va a ser verde.
> 
> Wataru, ¡QUE SUERTE!, ¡QUE ENVIDIA! yo iba a ir a Vietnam/Camboya pero al final por motivos laborales no podemos ir... otra vez será.



Asia me encanta... he estado en Honk kong, Macao, Pekin, Todo Japon, thailandia pero me quedo con sudamérica. Me siento muy bien allí, la educación que tienen y el sabor de todo...

Es una opinión claro


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Jun 2009)

Corto en San a 7,90


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Asia me encanta... he estado en Honk kong, Macao, Pekin, Todo Japon, thailandia pero me quedo con sudamérica. Me siento muy bien allí, la educación que tienen y el sabor de todo...
> 
> Es una opinión claro



Yo no he estado en Asia, en Sudamérica si y he de decir que a mi también me encanta estar allí.

Tengan cuidado, me ha parecido ver un brote verde...


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corto en San a 7,90



Buffffffffffffffffffff
Yo que tu no lo haría, forastero.


----------



## Kujire (18 Jun 2009)

el torito nos ha salido respondón hoy: ... naaaa es para asustar


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Jun 2009)

Pues lo está consiguiendo... Yo tengo los dedos temblorosos... 

Carvil... ¿siguiente soporte? 

Un saludo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buffffffffffffffffffff
> Yo que tu no lo haría, forastero.



A v er si siube a 8 y le meto mas,estoy en liquided solo tengo 3 k en cortos del SAN.


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

AIG... subiendo y con noticias


MarketWatch.com Story


----------



## carvil (18 Jun 2009)

924...... pero cuidado

Yo no entraria

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U-pMEPk7K9Q&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U-pMEPk7K9Q&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>

Estamos esperando


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

He puesto orden de venta AIG a 1.50USD


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

Antes he ampliado mi posición en CODERE... 2000acs a 5,80€


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

El lunes comienza la emisión para la ampliación 1X1 ACCIÓN GRATIS en VERTICE360º todavía estan a tiempo.

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/ANCV/Isin.aspx?isin=ES0683304911


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Jun 2009)

Según este dibujito, la primera resistencia está en 918, la segunda en 928... si tocará los 928, si me meto corto ^__^.

spx5.png (image)

Un saludo

DP... tendría que subir un 6% hoy AIG para llegar a los 1.50 pero... se puede conseguir


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

Salgo un ratito y me la montan... :o

Pero esperen... porque hoy cerraremos en el infierno... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

Tonuel.. que somos de la vieja escuela, las agencias han recibido las mismas pillerias.... esta mañana ya lo teniamos muy claro....


----------



## pyn (18 Jun 2009)

Ya estamos lanzados tonuel  .


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Jun 2009)

Vaya subidita,menos mal que cerre los cortos esta mañana, speculo has acertado!!!


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

Más de un larguista de aquí con el cierre americano se va a hacer caquita... y mucha... 


Qué fáciles son de engañar...


Saludos


----------



## Kujire (18 Jun 2009)

uy veo mucho güisfulzinkismo, venga Tone vamos a darle un par de capotes que seguro que este dobla las patas y el presidente con la venia nos lo cambia


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Jun 2009)

Tonuel ... aquí de momento el que tiene una diarrea con SAN eres tu.. jaja 

Un saludo y nunca pierdas ese espíritu (Le dice un broker a Tonuel... )

La primera resistencia se está haciendo de rogar...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Jun 2009)

Mas cortos en san a 8 para diluir la media


----------



## carvil (18 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Según este dibujito, la primera resistencia está en 918, la segunda en 928... si tocará los 928, si me meto corto ^__^.
> 
> spx5.png (image)
> 
> ...




Ese es el SP cash yo sigo el ESU9


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Tonuel ... aquí de momento el que tiene una diarrea con SAN eres tu.. jaja
> 
> Un saludo y nunca pierdas ese espíritu (Le dice un broker a Tonuel... )




Ésta subidita es de pobres... yo me esperaba un gap del +10% esta mañana tal como vaticinaba alguien por aquí... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2009)

Vendidas las Deutsche Boerse, al fin llegaron a objetivo, tras 3 dias de mantenerlas:

57.16 -> 59.67

No ha estado nada mal 

edito: Nada más venderlas se ha ido en menos de 5 minutos a 59.00!!! todo dios ha vendido ahí


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

Uy... 


que pasó con la vertiginosa subida...? 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

El hilo se ha quedado mudo... jojojo...


veo mucha gacela larguista por aquí calladita... 


No se preocupen pepones... ya falta menos para los 11000... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

Stay cool!

Estamos recargando los depositos... FUEL ....


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

STSI... recuperando.. enhorabuena a los inversores del hilo.


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Stay cool!
> 
> Estamos recargando los depositos... FUEL ....







Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

Así me gusta ... disfruta de tu autoplacer.... USA no va a cerrar en ROJO.

Que me pasen las plusv de STSI, a la cuenta de RT4, titular DP HF! XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Jun 2009)

Se estan pasando por la piedra a gas natural,que golferio,ponen y quitan posiciones de venta de 50.000 acc y empapelan que da gusto.


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

Sigo esperando los 9800-10200... :




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

Les veo muy calladitos... 



Voy a mojarme...

Mañana supergap... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2009)

Aunque no lo haya dicho esta mañana acabo de salirme de un largo en el Stoxx con +40 puntazos:

2377 -> 2417

Hoy estoy que me salgo! 

(nunca mejor dicho)


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

Si me dejan un ratito más cierro el ibex en rojo... :



Saludos


----------



## carvil (18 Jun 2009)

Estamos engrasando las aspas de los Blackhawk


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Jun 2009)

Mulder me parece a mi que el único que hace money del foro eres tu... jajaja

Don Pepito... estoy de compras en USA. UAUA: intentando ser acc. en 3.79, he visto un dibujito y hay mucho que ganar y poco que perder, está en soporte...

He quitado la orden, he leído un comentario que no me ha gustado... `__´


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

*Y mañana el tan esperado viernes....* :







Saludos :


----------



## Stuyvesant (18 Jun 2009)

pedazo cabrón    . Si Félix Rodríguez de la Fuente levantara la cabeza...


----------



## Speculo (18 Jun 2009)

Hola muchachos.

Hoy hemos terminado subiendo y con el SAN por encima de ocho euros. Movimientos de casi 200 puntos desde mínimos y subidas menores de las esperadas. 

Es normal. No lo iban a poner tan fácil ¿No?

Aunque no he podido estar tanto como ayer, parece claro que han seguido con lo mismo y lo han hecho hasta que han visto lo que querían. Seguramente se han encontrado menos resistencia de la esperada y lo han dejado pronto.

La voz cantante de los futuros la lleva Europa, así que los americanos se van a estar quietecitos a la espera de lo que pase mañana. Seguramente seguirán las subidas y es posible que ya con la fuerza esperada.

Esta mañana no tuve tiempo de poner que estoy en MTS desde los 22,00 , por una orden que saltó sola. Ahora lo tenemos a 22,96 y ya he colocado un stop dinámico de pérdidas de un 1,5% desde máximos. No está mal, aunque esperaba más. Seguramente confirme el rebote mañana y se vaya a los 23,50.

Para mañana bajo mi cotización de nelsons de 5 a 3.


----------



## sapito (18 Jun 2009)

Estoy mirando el gráfico de POP:
entre el 9 y el 10 de abril subió de 5,40 a 6,24 y luego ha estado mamoneando en niveles superiores.
Creo que no es aventurado decir que si cae un poco más se irá de golpe a esa zona.

¿Creeis que rebotará antes de descalabrarse?, estoy pensando en ponerme corto.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Para mañana bajo mi cotización de nelsons de 5 a 3.



Pues yo tengo una pequeña colección de Nelsons ya con las malditas Accionas.

Me siento un poco así:


----------



## Riviera (18 Jun 2009)

sapito dijo:


> ¿Creeis que rebotará antes de descalabrarse?,



Si,creo que nos vamos por fin a los 980 del esepe desde los 910 aprovechando la excusa del vencimiento y lo alargaran por lo menos hasta el lunes.Al igual que en la correccion de esta semana que se decia que llegariamos a los 800 y pico habra quien augure los 10000 nosecuantos o los 11000 incluso.Son habas contadas  :


----------



## kemao2 (18 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Saludos




Tonuel que hay señoritas en el foro.  .Pon un osito panda.



POr cierto hoy cierre al alza al igual que mañana con el vencimiento de futuros. A partir del lunes te podrás desahogar agusto. 


EN cuando el Ibex pierda el 9200 y el esepe el 900 habemus nueva tormenta financiera pero eso no llegará hasta la prox semana como pronto.


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

ANA... va a recuperar los 90,00€ ... está manteniendo los 82,00€, no te preocupes!


----------



## ddddd (18 Jun 2009)

Hoy hice mi segunda entrada en bolsa con la compra de Técnicas Reunidas después de la noticia de su nuevo contrato en Dubai a 30,95. 

Llegó a estar a 31,55, pero al final terminó bajando de forma vertiginosa a 30,97. No se si he metido la pata o si esta acción puede ir hasta los 35 como algunos predicen gracias a este nuevo contrato. 

Hasta el lunes por la tarde no tendré opción de seguir el valor en cada momento y no se si esa prometida bajada del lunes puede machacarmelas o no será para tanto.

¿Alguna ídea sobre este valor? Mañana tiene pinta de que pueda subir, ¿no?

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## evidente (18 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> STSI... recuperando.. enhorabuena a los inversores del hilo.



DP te debo unas buenas jarras de "kaltes bier" (cerveza bien fría) por el dato de STSI

me han alegrado un huevo el día, estuve líado y había metido una orden de venta limitada a 1,28 y mirá que había entrado...jejeje...yuuuuppiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!

ANPI las mantengo, si bajan más compro a 1,70 para pomediar.

DRYS la estoy viendo y cuando me anime,le meto!!


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

Me alegro mucho de esas plusvalías realizadas... MTXX puede ser una buena compra , si baja a menos de 5.00USD

ANPI, ya sabes ... el día que menos te lo esperes... subidón.

La semana pasada... estuve a punto de entrar en SNVT ... tanteando los 5.9x ... subieron a 9.xx y hace un par de días ... otra subida del 40% ... ahora en 12.4x


VPHM... tiene que doblarme los 5.69USD precio de entrada.... tengo buenas expectativas con ella.


----------



## Speculo (18 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues yo tengo una pequeña colección de Nelsons ya con las malditas Accionas.



Bueno, lo decía por los nelsons que me pondrá tonuel si mañana no sube esto.
Aunque puede ir preparando un oso con un palo metido por donde yo te diga.
Si mañana ANA rompe los 84, se va a los 88 sin problema. Lo malo es que empecemos a bajar a partir del lunes. Entonces puede ponerse en los 77.
A su favor, que el valor está muy castigado. Buena señal para que, al menos, pare la bajada.


----------



## evidente (18 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me alegro mucho de esas plusvalías realizadas... MTXX puede ser una buena compra , si baja a menos de 5.00USD
> 
> ANPI, ya sabes ... el día que menos te lo esperes... subidón.
> 
> ...



MTXX, sabes de la razón de la tremenda caída??


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

Si, algunos usuarios de sus productos... algo parecido al famoso respir de toda la vida... han percibido... perdidas olfativas, al utilizar uno de sus productos estrella, zicam.

Es muy peligrosa... la FDA les envío una notificación el martes... es probable que siga cayendo.... NO BRAIN, NO GAIN!


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

Acabo de hacer una locura y he comprado 3000acs a 6.01USD MTXX


----------



## evidente (18 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, algunos usuarios de sus productos... algo parecido al famoso respir de toda la vida... han percibido... perdidas olfativas, al utilizar uno de sus productos estrella, zicam.
> 
> Es muy peligrosa... la FDA les envío una notificación el martes... es probable que siga cayendo.... NO BRAIN, NO GAIN!



menudo pelotazo de ARDM hoy :


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

Si, las OTC en RT4, no permiten la opción de compra.


----------



## Kujire (18 Jun 2009)

*minuto y marcador ...............*

cuidadín con los brotes de "broteverdismo" severo, ....afecta a la memoria está claro que últimamente el foro está pandémico agudo

Dow 8,565.05 +67.87 (0.80%)
S&P 500 918.87 +8.16 (0.90%)
Nasdaq 1,811.35 +3.29 (0.18%)

ED: no es por nada pero cada vez que le echo el ojo al ESEPE..... se pone nervioso 

Dow 8,551.52 +54.34 (0.64%)
S&P 500 917.29 +6.58 (0.72%)
Nasdaq 1,808.64 +0.58 (0.03%)


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

Kujire... MATRIXX te necesita:

La FDA estadounidense ha ordenado la retirada del mercado de Zicam Cold Remedy y productos derivados, que se comercializan como remedios homeopáticos para el catarro, después de que se registraran casos de pérdida del sentido del olfato tras usar dichos productos. Estos productos, de la empresa Matrixx, pudieron comercializarse sin aprobación previa de la FDA puesto que ésta no es necesaria para los supuestos remedios homeopáticos.


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

*Zicam Cold Remedy Warning*

*Anonymous 2006 email alert blames zinc-based nasal cold remedy Zicam for cases of anosmia (loss of the sense of smell).*

*De******ion:* Email rumor
*Circulating since:* Sep. 2006
*Status:* UPDATED: FDA has issued a consumer warning


_Email example contributed by Diane B., Sep. 26, 2006:_
<tt>I need to warn you about a product on the market and hopefully you will pass it on to as many people as possible. I felt like I was coming down with a cold last Friday and because I'm around sick family members so much I wanted possibly head it off. I used Zicam, which is a gel nose spray which claims to keep a cold from becoming "full blown." Immediately I had an intense, horrible burning in my nasal/sinus passages. The skin on my face hurt to touch and I had pain and burning so that it hurt to move my head. My husband was here and kept asking if I wanted to go to the ER but the thought of getting in a car was overwhelming. My face was burning hot and my nasal passages were so swollen that I couldn't breathe through my nose and I could see the swelling when I looked in the mirror. It lasted for about three hours and it was Labor Day weekend and I couldn't see a Dr. until Tuesday. I have seen two ENT specialists in the last two days because I have lost, totally lost all ability to taste or smell. They both told me the same thing and suggested an immediate course of action. This is called "chemical trauma' and most times is permanent. I'm going to have a CT scan on Monday and am on a high dose of the steroid, Prednisone for two weeks. If there is even a thread of the olfactory nerve left, it will help to rejuvenate what is left. I have been on the Internet (just put in Zicam) and there are hundreds of people who have had this happen. I am so angry and devastated and saddened right now that I don't know how to get through this. I cannot handle the thought of never tasting food again or trying a new recipe or smelling a Thanksgiving turkey. Cooking has been an absolute passion of mine for as long as I can remember and at the moment I don't see the point of even putting dressing on a salad. I keep thinking that this cannot be happening to me. I suck on a lemon, bite down on a clove of garlic, smell a bottle of ammonia, nail polish remover, anything. I'm starting by tellling people I love. PLEASE don't use Zicam, tell your friends.</tt>


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

Estan con ordenes de 200 ... IMO esto va a rebotar hasta 8.00USD.

<table id="md" width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="key" width="1%">Open: </td> <td class="val" width="1%">6.55 </td> <td> </td> <td class="key" width="1%">Mkt Cap: </td> <td class="val" width="1%">56.02M </td> <td> </td> <td class="key" width="1%">P/E: </td> <td class="val" width="1%">4.11 </td> <td> </td> <td class="key" width="1%">Dividend: </td> <td class="val" width="1%"> - </td> </tr> <tr> <td> </td> <td class="key" width="1%">High: </td> <td class="val" width="1%">6.57 </td> <td> </td> <td class="key" width="1%">52Wk High: </td> <td class="val" width="1%">19.74 </td> <td> </td> <td class="key" width="1%">F P/E: </td> <td class="val" width="1%"> - </td> <td> </td> <td class="key" width="1%">Yield: </td> <td class="val" width="1%"> - </td> </tr> <tr> <td> </td> <td class="key" width="1%">Low: </td> <td class="val" width="1%">5.82 </td> <td> </td> <td class="key" width="1%">52Wk Low: </td> <td class="val" width="1%">5.48 </td> <td> </td> <td class="key" width="1%">Beta: </td> <td class="val" width="1%">0.51 </td> <td> </td> <td class="key" width="1%">Shares: </td> <td class="val" width="1%">9.43M </td> </tr> <tr> <td> </td> <td class="key" width="1%">Volume: </td> <td class="val" width="1%">5.38M </td> <td> </td> <td class="key" width="1%">Avg Vol: </td> <td class="val" width="1%">74,000.00 </td> <td> </td> <td class="key" width="1%">EPS: </td> <td class="val" width="1%">1.45 </td> <td> </td> <td class="key" width="1%">Inst. Own: </td> <td class="val" width="1%">80% </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

SPIKE!!!! Rebote desde 5.82 a 6.00 en unos minutos.


----------



## Speculo (18 Jun 2009)

Ejercicio práctico para ver cómo se van a levantar mañana las SAN:

BANCO SANTANDER ADR (NYSE: STD) Real-Time: 11.19 Up 0.29 (2.66%) 2:46PM ET

--> 11.19 / 1.39 --> 8.05


----------



## Alexandros (18 Jun 2009)

Don pepito por lo que intuyo te debes estar poniendo las botas con las plusvalías. A ver si te pagas una cena o algo 


Ahora recojo este consejillo de Cárpatos que he leido en otro hilo.




> Un buen ejercicio es anotar periódicamente durante la sesión de trading nuestros pensamientos, sentimientos y sensaciones físicas y relacionar todo esto con el comportamiento del mercado en ese momento y con nuestras decisiones de trading y sus resultados. Con el tiempo, descubrirá algunos patrones claramente: ciertas series de pensamientos, sentimientos y sensaciones que se repiten en condiciones difíciles de trading. Una vez que observe sus propios patrones de ansiedad y realmente vea cómo están interfiriendo con su toma de decisiones, estará en una situación mucho mejor para interrumpir y cambiar estos patrones. En el próximo artículo de esta serie veremos algunas formas de alterar estos patrones.


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

pAPARRUCHAS!!!! del carpatos....

DP HF... tiene un retorno del 70% (actualmente) en lo que va del año, del capital invertido original.


----------



## evidente (18 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> SPIKE!!!! Rebote desde 5.82 a 6.00 en unos minutos.



SPIKE, no me sale, dónde la ves?


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

Heheheh!!! Es una palabra INGLESA... no es una cot. 

Me estaba refiriendo a MTXX


----------



## Kujire (18 Jun 2009)

no, quiere decir que ha saltado Spike!! = Pico +/-


----------



## evidente (18 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Heheheh!!! Es una palabra INGLESA... no es una cot.
> 
> Me estaba refiriendo a MTXX



Dentro de Matrixx con poco...y en pocos segundos ya registro plusvalías....con lo de SPIKE..jejeje


----------



## donpepito (18 Jun 2009)

Es muy arriesgado... pero confio en la recuperación de la acción en breve plazo... además son 8M... y es una empresa con beneficios solidos, desde hace años.

Al no ser una medicina con receta y disponer en su catalogo de otras alternativas... es muy probable que recuperemos al menos los 10.00USD

Yo he doblado hasta 7000acs, de media 5.90USD ... lo mismo nos la pegamos con esta!

NO PAIN, NO GAIN! XD


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ejercicio práctico para ver cómo se van a levantar mañana las SAN:
> 
> BANCO SANTANDER ADR (NYSE: STD) Real-Time: 11.19 Up 0.29 (2.66%) 2:46PM ET
> 
> --> 11.19 / 1.39 --> 8.05



Ei... figura... ¿Cómo lleva lo de las subidas vertiginosas...? 


Mañana lo del vencimiento va a dejar bien pillado a más de uno de por aquí...


Luego no digan que no les avisé... :




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

Rematemos la faena en Wall Street... ahora vuelvo... :


Edito:

Bueno chavales... le dejo los futuros planitos planitos... y tal...


Diossssss... como me gusta verlos en negativo... :


Saludos


----------



## evidente (18 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Es muy arriesgado... pero confio en la recuperación de la acción en breve plazo... además son 8M... y es una empresa con beneficios solidos, desde hace años.
> 
> Al no ser una medicina con receta y disponer en su catalogo de otras alternativas... es muy probable que recuperemos al menos los 10.00USD
> 
> ...



Pensar en 10...joder...yo por el que llegue a 7.3 estaría mar de contento...


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Jun 2009)

Bueno.. nos lo han dejado en la resistencia... que jodidos 

En fin.. mañana más ^__^
Edito: (Hay que aprovechar el espacio ^^!)

As usual, not going to give a lengthy commentry.

We will go through intraday whipsaw till the end of this opex week. Today charts are more clear and tomorrow it will be a tradable one for us.

No gap scenario required for tomorrows range.

Estimates for Thursday

Index Low High
----------------------
SPX = 895.00 - 923.00
RUT = 493.00 - 516.30
NDX = 1430.00 - 1474.00

I'll be going long near 897.00 level on ES with a stoploss below 890.00. This will be a swing trade for an upside target of 928.00 by next tuesday. This is a little risky one, so not for the weakhearts.

I'll start accumulating SPY JUL puts and use that as a hedge to my ES longs. Trading OPEX will not be a good experience. So will take a swing trade for the upside target of atleast 927.00 on ES by Tuesday.

After revised study of all charts, it is confirmed they are breaking down the market very nicely. The real fire works will start next week and I'll load up my short during that time.

Umm según entiendo, el Viernes en cuanto pasen los vencimientos bajamos, el Lunes bajamos... y ¿el Martes subidón?
Tiene buena pinta... muchos pillados


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel.. que somos de la vieja escuela, las agencias han recibido las mismas pillerias.... esta mañana ya lo teniamos muy claro....





pyn dijo:


> Ya estamos lanzados tonuel  .





donpepito dijo:


> Stay cool!
> Estamos recargando los depositos... FUEL ....





Riviera dijo:


> Si,creo que nos vamos por fin a los 980 del esepe desde los 910 aprovechando la excusa del vencimiento y lo alargaran por lo menos hasta el lunes.Al igual que en la correccion de esta semana que se decia que llegariamos a los 800 y pico habra quien augure los 10000 nosecuantos o los 11000 incluso.Son habas contadas





Speculo dijo:


> Bueno, lo decía por los nelsons que me pondrá tonuel si mañana no sube esto.








Saludos


----------



## chameleon (18 Jun 2009)

acabo de llegar a casa
ha subido rep al final...  menos mal, sabía que era una caza de gacelas. en algún momento tendrían que dejar de soltar papel

mañana seguimos subiendo. gracias DP HF, no me había fijado en TRE, me ha llevado al positivo esta semana, tiene muchas posibilidades

solaria va camino de perder los 2 eur la próxima semana, es interesante SI TUVIERA CORTOS DISPONIBLES!! 

cuidado con los cortos, puede haber caza mañana...


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> cuidado con los cortos, puede haber caza mañana...



La va a haber... se lo puedo asegurar... pero no la que esperan los toritos gaceleros... :



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jun 2009)

3 de 4 flojeamos.... a ver el tio del video de la mañana si acierta


----------



## carvil (18 Jun 2009)




----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Jun 2009)

Mañana subimos, o bájamos¿?


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Mañana subimos, o bájamos¿?



A mi lo que me ha parecido más factible es la opción de mañana subimos hasta fin de vencimientos, Lunes bajamos y martes subida. 

Eso rompe a cualquiera. Osea que es posible


----------



## chameleon (18 Jun 2009)

todo el mundo dice que bajamos el lunes
mañana no da tiempo a llegar otra vez a máximos (no vamos a subir un 5%), para desplegar la última onda que los ejpertos dicen que falta

si vamos a bajar a sacazo en las próximas semanas, primero las manos fuertes tienen que colocar papel después del vencimiento


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> todo el mundo dice que bajamos el lunes
> mañana no da tiempo a llegar otra vez a máximos (no vamos a subir un 5%), para desplegar la última onda que los ejpertos dicen que falta
> 
> si vamos a bajar a sacazo en las próximas semanas, primero las manos fuertes tienen que colocar papel después del vencimiento



Estoy de acuerdo, por más que lo miro no veo ninguna bajada para el lunes y creo que lo que va a ocurrir es que acabaremos el movimiento de la última onda que ha empezado hoy y seguirá desarrollándose mañana.

Últimamente los movimientos se repiten mucho, la semana pasada dije que bajaríamos la semana de vencimiento porque es lo mismo que ocurrió el anterior mes, si nos ponemos en el mismo día del vencimiento lo tenemos alcista hasta que vencen los futuros, luego subimos pero sin convencimiento para terminar bajando de nuevo. Es decir mañana lateral.

Es al lunes siguiente cuando se sube fuerte, teniendo en cuenta el sentimiento contrario que se respira en este hilo con lo del lunes bajista, parece que eso va a ser lo que va a pasar al final.

Y es que el gráfico del día 14 de mayo es casi clavado a lo que ha pasado hoy.


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jun 2009)

mañana desde las 13.00 hasta las 17,30.... -4%.... hay que mojarse


----------



## carvil (18 Jun 2009)

Interesante analisis de Carpatos

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mañana desde las 13.00 hasta las 17,30.... -4%.... hay que mojarse




Ale pues... una porrita... 


azkuna -4%
tonuel -10%




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jun 2009)




----------



## chameleon (18 Jun 2009)

a los leones les da igual la raya roja
si se supera imagina la vorágine de órdenes compradoras, podrían colocar todo el papel que quisieran, y luego al estar cerca, le dan un empujoncito abajo y empieza la super bajada
las gacelillas vendiendo como locos por haberse roto el soporte


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jun 2009)

graficamente, si mañana rompemos en apertura mas de un 0,5% y lo mantenemos... no habra caida y volveremos a atacar los 9850


pero el corazon me dice otra cosa....


creo que es un infartoooooo


----------



## chameleon (18 Jun 2009)

9450 es la resistencia, a ver que pasa
está muy muy cerca, un gap del 0,7% la rompe


----------



## tonuel (18 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Interesante analisis de Carpatos
> 
> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets



Me quedo con ésto:



> "Según datos de Biderman, se han colocado este mes pasado de mayo papelitos de colores por 64.000 millones de dólares. ¿Y eso es poco o es mucho? Pues basta con decirles que el récord anterior era de 38.000 millones. Ya ven, casi el doble del mayor papelón de la historia. Lo han encasquetado en plena euforia. ¡Son unos artistas! El mercado financiero está diseñado para separar a la gacela lo más rápidamente posible de su dinero...."






> "Según los comentarios que corren por el mundillo, y los que se leen en los boletines confidenciales que circulan entre ellos, muchos hedge están largos desde la zona del 900, tal y como comentamos ayer. El stop loss parece claro que está situado de forma masiva en el entorno de 890 a 895. Ojo al soporte que tiene por debajo de 880, porque se dice que muchos entrarían cortos en busca de al menos 20 a 30 figuras.
> 
> Se comenta que en el entorno de 920-925, los largos se giran a cortos. Como vemos no hay ninguna intención de estar largo más que buscando rebotes y para trading.
> 
> ...





Saludos :


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Jun 2009)

2008 Vs 2009


----------



## kemao2 (18 Jun 2009)

Mi opinión es que hay muchos intereses en que el vencimiento sea en niveles cercanos al 9400- 9500 Ibex y sus niveles correlativos en los distintos indices. Para mañana no veo bajadas hasta pasados los vencimientos o la prox semana.EL fondo de la bolsa es ya tremendamente bajista y una vez pasados los vencimientos se reactivará la tendencia bajista que llevará al Ibex una vez roto el 9200 hacia el 8100. 


Los grandes ositos  del foro (Tonuel y kujire) aciertan en la dirección a medio plazo pero se olvidan del timing, yo pensaba que no llegaríamos tan lejos en este rebote ni tanto tiempo, pero hace tiempo que quedó marcado este vencimiento como punto de inflexión y es algo que ellos no lo quieren ver

Ya llegarán los días negros y bajistas del gurú rbotic, a partir de la prox semana y los bajistas pasarán por encima de los alcistas no ya como gacelas sin como hormigas, y el reguero de hormigas aplastadas por la arrolladora tendencia bajista que se masca será largo a lo largo de este verano. 

Yo ya he puesto en este foro que no me creo los brotes verdes y soy tremendamente bajista pero la bolsa tiene sus intereses y mañana es vencimiento e ignorarlo no tiene mucho sentido. Insisto vencimientos en niveles de 9400-9500 .


----------



## carvil (18 Jun 2009)

Exacto...... no se si es de Carpatos o de Javier Tejada

Salu2


----------



## chameleon (19 Jun 2009)

yo no sé qué hacer con SOS
hoy ha intentado superar resistencia y no ha podido
si mañana lo consigue puede subir mucho, pero abajo hay mucha caída...
depende de como abra


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> yo no sé qué hacer con SOS
> hoy ha intentado superar resistencia y no ha podido
> si mañana lo consigue puede subir mucho, pero abajo hay mucha caída...
> depende de como abra



A cuanto las tienes Chame¿?.


----------



## carvil (19 Jun 2009)

*Fiscalía suiza investiga nexos de Santander con Madoff *

Fiscala suiza investiga nexos de Santander con Madoff - WSJ.com

En la edición en ingles viene un poco mas extenso

Swiss Prosecutor Probes Santander's Madoff Ties - WSJ.com

Me voy al sobre 

Salu2


----------



## Tezifon (19 Jun 2009)




----------



## Roddy Piper (19 Jun 2009)

En primer lugar, enhorabuena a todos los que formáis este magnífico hilo. Por si os interesa:




> Los bancos piden a la CNMV la prohibición total de las posiciones bajistas
> @Eduardo Segovia - 19/06/2009 06:00h
> 
> 
> ...



Los bancos piden a la CNMV la prohibición total de las posiciones bajistas - Cotizalia.com


----------



## donpepito (19 Jun 2009)

Buenos días.

DP HF...


And the Oscar goes to...Cygnus Asset Management - Cotizalia.com


----------



## chameleon (19 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> A cuanto las tienes Chame¿?.



no las tengo  hablaba para entrar. si sale de esa cuña por arriba se me hace la boca agua...

¿los bancos se quejan otra vez de los cortos? habrá que estar atentos al pop 

hoy rompemos resistencia 9450 

buenos días!


----------



## pyn (19 Jun 2009)

Buenos días a todos, otra mañana más mirando gráficas.


----------



## Mulder (19 Jun 2009)

A los buenos días!

A mi todo lo que lleve en su nombre la palabra 'fondo' o 'fund' me da ganas de vomitar, incluyendo los ETF, aunque excluiría a los hedge funds porque si pierden no te cobran comisión, lo cual es lo justo.

Solo los veo apropiados si quieres invertir en mercados lejanos como los de Rusia, China, Brasil, India, etc. pero sigue siendo a piñón fijo alcista, para materias primas y divisas ya están los futuros, lo de invertir en acciones españolas mediante un fondo me parece un timo, para perder mi dinero ya lo pierdo yo solito.

Aparte de esto, yo ya estoy mirando el siguiente vencimiento del Stoxx y ahora mismo tengo un pequeña distorsión derivada del cambio de contrato, aunque me parece que haremos mínimo alrededor de las 11, algo por debajo de 2400 (esto lo calculé ayer). De todas formas yo creo que hoy el día será lateral con bandazos tal como ocurrió en el anterior vencimiento, aunque este no es igual que el de mayo porque vencen futuros trimestrales.

Insisto en que este próximo lunes no bajaremos sino todo lo contrario, la semana que viene será bajista pero empezaremos avanzando muy fuerte hacia arriba, tengan cuidado antes de ponerse cortos con ideas fijas porque les puede pillar el toro y analicen bien antes de meterse en el mercado. El viernes que viene haremos un mínimo muy importante que no romperemos hasta septiembre probablemente, tras ese mínimo subiremos fuerte hasta principios-mediados de agosto.


----------



## Mulder (19 Jun 2009)

Largo en ACX a 13.09, quiero entrar también en Arcelor-Mittal pero he de irme y ya llevo demasiados valores encima.

Hasta dentro de un ratillo.


----------



## carvil (19 Jun 2009)

Buenos dias 

Corto en BBVA a 8.32


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Insisto en que este próximo lunes no bajaremos sino todo lo contrario, la semana que viene será bajista pero empezaremos avanzando muy fuerte hacia arriba, tengan cuidado antes de ponerse cortos con ideas fijas porque les puede pillar el toro y analicen bien antes de meterse en el mercado. El viernes que viene haremos un mínimo muy importante que no romperemos hasta septiembre probablemente, tras ese mínimo subiremos fuerte hasta principios-mediados de agosto.





Así me gusta crack... entonces está claro que los 8000 los vemos la próxima semana... gracias por sus análisis... 




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (19 Jun 2009)

bua, esto tiene mala pinta
paso a cortos


----------



## donpepito (19 Jun 2009)

Lo peor de la ralentización económica en Reino Unido podría estar acabando, pero la recuperación será un proceso largo e incierto, dijo el gobernador del Banco de Inglaterra, Mervyn King, en una entrevista publicada el viernes. 

"Estamos empezando a ver signos de estabilización", dijo King citado por Southern Daily Echo, un periódico regional británico. "Las rápidas caídas de los últimos seis meses podrían estar terminando", añadió. 

King indicó que no hay una respuesta fácil a la crisis y que la recuperación llevará más tiempo que la caída. 

"Pero desde luego que lo superaremos. Volveremos (...) a un ciclo económico ordinario", dijo. 

*"La gente puede estar tranquila de que sea como sea la crisis, el Banco de Inglaterra responderá para que volvamos de forma gradual a la estabilidad",* añadió.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Jun 2009)

hola chavles.. buenos dias...voy a hacer una entradita por que la ocasion la pintan calva....cargando cortos en SAN a 8.11...a ver si llega(tengo mis dudas)


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

*GUANOOOOOO... 


YO TE INVOCO...*





Saludos :


----------



## pyn (19 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> hola chavles.. buenos dias...voy a hacer una entradita por que la ocasion la pintan calva....cargando cortos en SAN a 8.11...a ver si llega(tengo mis dudas)



¿Por qué 8,11 y no 8,08 ha sido su techo ultimamente no?


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2009)

hay que ponerse corto a las 12 despues del cierre de futuros suele caer algo , yo estoy largo desde ayer , al ver el cierre de los usanos el miercoles , creo que tendremos un ultimo ataque a maximos .

hoy me pondre corto pero solo por un momento creo que el lunes puede bajar algo y ahi me pondre largo .


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

Me estoy aburriendo... ¿A qué hora llega el vertiginoso...? :




Saludos


----------



## Pabajista (19 Jun 2009)

A ver si el atentado hace temblar el Ibex o, como siempre, sigue ajeno a todo...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2009)

hasta las 12 tendria que subir , como casi siempre sucede en vencimiento de futuros , pense que esto se hiria al guano pero al ver el cierre usa del miercoles el jueves vendi cortos y me puse largo , a los cortos apenas les saque un 7% debido a que me puse corto con demasiada antelacion .


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hasta las 12 tendria que subir , como casi siempre sucede en vencimiento de futuros , pense que esto se hiria al guano pero al ver el cierre usa del miercoles el jueves vendi cortos y me puse largo , a los cortos apenas les saque un 7% debido a que me puse corto con demasiada antelacion .




Con esta maravillosa noticia seguro que el botas toca máximos... :o


Santander propondrá una ampliación de 1.000 millones *para cumplir con los dividendos* 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (19 Jun 2009)

Prisa 3.42 +0.31 +9.97 %


----------



## Bayne (19 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Con esta maravillosa noticia seguro que el botas toca máximos... :o
> 
> Santander propondrá una ampliación de 1.000 millones *para cumplir con los dividendos*
> 
> Saludos



Joe que raro suenaaaaa....


----------



## aksarben (19 Jun 2009)

¿Amplía capital para poder repartir dividendo? ¿Y eso qué sentido tiene? :


----------



## donpepito (19 Jun 2009)

El botas... ya está haciendo de las suyas... aprovechar el recorte (futuro) con la excusa de la ampliación, + papel ... los accionistas siempre pierden.


----------



## donpepito (19 Jun 2009)

lo de PRISA... es de libro... tumban el valor uno par de días antes... y luego lo calientan con noticias de DIGITAL+.... siempre es lo mismo.

No me gusta nada... además suelen hacer barridos intradias... una vez dentro... no vendas, siempre recupera, sacyr's esquema.


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El botas... ya está haciendo de las suyas... aprovechar el recorte (futuro) con la excusa de la ampliación, + papel ... los accionistas siempre pierden.



Pues que se de prisa el recorte porque las vacaciones me las pillo en agosto... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 Jun 2009)

Están preparando el terreno.. el botas nunca tiene suficiente... a que viene ahora eso... si han doblado la cap en bolsa en 3 meses?????


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (19 Jun 2009)

vendidos cortos del santader con 1,8% de perdidas


snif snif


comprados cortos del santader un 4% más para abajo, es decir tampoco he hecho tan mala operación, espero que a las 12 se ponga rojo, porque sino me espera chope de lagartija para el verano


----------



## chameleon (19 Jun 2009)

no tiene pinta de pasar 9450

metemos unos cortos antes de las 12?


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> vendidos cortos del santader con 1,8% de perdidas
> 
> 
> snif snif




Por la pata de abajo... justo antes de la debacle... :o



Saludos


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2009)

metere cortos a las 12 en punto , puede coincidir con los 9500 :


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Por qué 8,11 y no 8,08 ha sido su techo ultimamente no?



por que creo que van a intentar saltar todos los STOPS de cortos habidos y por haber antes de pegar el bajon...de hecho le doy tirada hasta casi 8.18 pero me parece tan surrealista que no me lo creo ni yo


----------



## donpepito (19 Jun 2009)

Somos creadores de mercado... hoy cerramos con una subida del 1,67%


----------



## donpepito (19 Jun 2009)

TRE... se está preparando para uno de sus laterales alcistas... muy discretos... como es habitual en ella.


----------



## chameleon (19 Jun 2009)

¿en el ibex dices?

(los japos han cerrado son subidas ligeras)


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Somos creadores de mercado... hoy cerramos con una subida del 1,67%



Se va a llevar el owned del dia... hamijo... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 Jun 2009)

CODERE... sigue siendo una de mis favoritas... antes/despues de la JGA del 25 Junio... van a pegarle un buen arreón pá arriba!

Si ellos ganan... nosotros también!!!!

Hay que estar dentro.


----------



## donpepito (19 Jun 2009)

1,67% SUBIDA EN EL IBEX... aprox.


----------



## chameleon (19 Jun 2009)

Prisa 3.53 +0.42 +13.5 % 

que barbaridad


----------



## donpepito (19 Jun 2009)

Hasta los 4,00€ no van a parar... y solo con rumores.. cuando coloquen la m... del D+ se dispara!


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2009)

asi es metere un put con elasticidad 12 la tendre como mucho media hora ya que me voy a currar .

por cierto lo del san podria ser , meterle un put a las 12


----------



## donpepito (19 Jun 2009)

Ayer sacan la noticia que no van a dar dividendo... para tirar el valor... y hoy de nuevo los rumores de venta de D+... ni los chicharros USA... son tan evidentes.


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

¿Habeis visto la posi de 1 minollón de papelitos de colores del SAN a 8,105... :


A tomar por culo... 



Saludos


----------



## Bayne (19 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> por que creo que van a intentar saltar todos los STOPS de cortos habidos y por haber antes de pegar el bajon...de hecho le doy tirada hasta casi 8.18 pero me parece tan surrealista que no me lo creo ni yo



ahi la tienes a 8.11


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2009)

bueno son las 11 se tendria que acelerar la subida hasta las 12 que tiene que caer algo .

vendere largos y me pondre corto a ver si acierto


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Jun 2009)

de PM ..vuelvo a estar dentro!
hala,me voy a currar otro ratito


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

¿Alguien entiende el por qué sube el ibex y Alemania cae...? :


SAN 8,15€


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 Jun 2009)

PM... hay que tener confianza en la *ACCIÓNa *que inviertes... ANA... SPIKE!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Alguien entiende el por qué sube el ibex y Alemania cae...? :
> 
> 
> SAN 8,15€
> ...



porque el ibex es el perro faldero de las bolsas usa mientras que los boches tienen personalidad propia , de todas maneras a patir de las 12 tendria que caer el ibex .


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

muertoviviente dijo:


> porque el ibex es el perro faldero de las bolsas usa mientras que los boches tienen personalidad propia , de todas maneras a patir de las 12 tendria que caer el ibex .



Pues a mi me huele a limpieza de stops... sólo hay que ver lo que están hoy haciendo las agencias del botas... :o



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (19 Jun 2009)

nos estamos pasando un poquito en el ibex


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> nos estamos pasando un poquito en el ibex



hasta las 12 que se pasen lo que quieran mis call suben como la espuma , y luego cambiare por put


----------



## donpepito (19 Jun 2009)

Le he dicho a PEPON que cuando toquemos los 1,67% ralentize la subida... nos van a sacar los colores... con tantas *prisas*.


----------



## donpepito (19 Jun 2009)

TRE... activada directriz alcista DP HF!


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2009)

que bien la verdad es que despues de cuasi cagarla poniendome corto en los 9500 hace casi 2 semanas ahora me esta saliendo to muy bien .

intentare una ultima operacion vendiendo mis call y comprando puts que vendere en media hora y lo dejo hasta el lunes :

cambiare de bando a las 12 en punto


----------



## Caída a Plomo (19 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Le he dicho a PEPON que cuando toquemos los 1,67% ralentize la subida... nos van a sacar los colores... con tantas *prisas*.



A veces pienso que detrás está la mano fuerte del gobierno invirtiendo el dinero de los contribuyentes para salir de la crisis


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2009)

estan viendo que el dax cae ligerisimamente el eurostox sube 0,40 vamos que el ibex esta disparao , por cierto futuros dow suben un 0,33 .

me estoy poniendo nerviosillo:


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me estoy poniendo nerviosillo:




La hostia en el ibex va a ser a plomo... :



tic tac tic tac...



Saludos


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> La hostia en el ibex va a ser a plomo... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos




eso espero porque en na toka vender las call y put-ear al ibex :


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2009)

por cierto alguien tiene futuros usa en tiempo real , el del dow me marca subida de 0,45


----------



## Caída a Plomo (19 Jun 2009)

¿Qué pasa en el IBEX? ¿Dan balones de playa a quienes tengan acciones o es que reparten chochonas?


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

muertoviviente dijo:


> por cierto alguien tiene futuros usa en tiempo real , el del dow me marca subida de 0,45



+51 puntos


Por cierto

el subidón del SAN lo han dado JPMorgan y Morgan Stanley... venga chavales que sólo quedan 20 minutos... 


SAN +8,23€... si lo llego a saber le salto los dientes al botas... 


Saludos


----------



## Bayne (19 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> por que creo que van a intentar saltar todos los STOPS de cortos habidos y por haber antes de pegar el bajon...de hecho le doy tirada hasta casi 8.18 pero me parece tan surrealista que no me lo creo ni yo



a 8.20 ahorita mismo...
esto es lo que dice Cárpatos que es extremar el dolor, no?
8.23, qué bestias...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> +51 puntos
> 
> 
> Por cierto
> ...



gracias , recta final de la subida yo apostaria unas put pal san pero se me da mejor put-ear el ibex


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> a 8.20 ahorita mismo...
> esto es lo que dice Cárpatos que es extremar el dolor, no?
> 8.23, qué bestias...



Hay que aguantar el SANtorete... los 3 euros están cada dia más cerca... :



Saludos


----------



## Caída a Plomo (19 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> a 8.20 ahorita mismo...
> esto es lo que dice Cárpatos que es extremar el dolor, no?
> 8.23, qué bestias...



Barriendo de cortos


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2009)

no puedo mas vendidas call a por los put :


----------



## chameleon (19 Jun 2009)

estan comprando todo el papel
es salvaje


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Jun 2009)

Pues hay que admitir que el señor Speculo ha clavado completamente la prediccion que hizo el miercoles...quien cojones me mandaria pensar por mi mismo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Jun 2009)

Me acuerdo cuando os descojonabais de mi previsión de 8,10, al final se va a ir a los 8,40 como siga así!!!!!

ME CAGO EN LA PUTA QUE NO ME HAN ACTIVADO LA CUENTA DE R4 TODAVIAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2009)

no me entran las compras de put lol


----------



## chameleon (19 Jun 2009)

quedan 8 minutos
¿qué pasará?


----------



## Caída a Plomo (19 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> estan comprando todo el papel
> es salvaje



¿Pero para qué :? ¿A quien van a empapelar, a una momia gigante? Se están equivocando, que no, que no se trata de empapelar a la gente, que se trata de empalar


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2009)

que hp no entraron mis puts con el ibex en subiendo 1,50 % :


----------



## Bayne (19 Jun 2009)

Nunca pensé que esto de la bolsa podría ser tan entretenido como un partido de fútbol, y retransmitido en directo por internete


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Jun 2009)

Son capaces de subirlo todavía más después del vencimiento para joder al personal.


----------



## chameleon (19 Jun 2009)

SAN llega a 8.255
REP 16.02


----------



## Caída a Plomo (19 Jun 2009)

A 8,26 en el stoxx, definitivamente no se va a quedar en 8,40 va directo a las cercanías del 9

Son unos fieras


----------



## Riviera (19 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Son capaces de subirlo todavía más después del vencimiento para joder al personal.




Yo creo tambien que por ahi van los tiros


----------



## Bayne (19 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Son capaces de subirlo todavía más después del vencimiento para joder al personal.



Efectivamente
Yo ya no ne fío de nada...


----------



## Caída a Plomo (19 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> SAN llega a 8.255
> REP 16.02



No hables de las repsoles, que las vi a 15,38 pero me dió pereza


----------



## Bayne (19 Jun 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> A 8,26 en el stoxx, definitivamente no se va a quedar en 8,40 va directo a las cercanías del 9
> 
> Son unos fieras



Ya veo el titular del cierre

El mercado aplaude la Junta de Santander con una subida espectacular


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2009)

bien coño entraron puts con el ibex a 9526 , son las 12 a ver que tal se nos da .

no vayamos a perder las plusvalias


----------



## Bayne (19 Jun 2009)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bien coño entraron puts con el ibex a 9526 , son las 12 a ver que tal se nos da .
> 
> no vayamos a perder las plusvalias



Pues que va bajando...por ahora


----------



## chameleon (19 Jun 2009)

de momento están aguantando. no en máximos pero si muy arriba


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2009)

que hijos de la gran puta tengo tiempo real del ibex pero no de los warrants vamos de los warrants tenia tendre que calcular su valor a mano :


----------



## chameleon (19 Jun 2009)

que levante la mano el mercado más manipulado que hay...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> que levante la mano el mercado más manipulado que hay...



Aquí me juego el cuello a que en determinadas fechas están compinchadas las distintas agencias entre sí.

Es como el Tour de Francia: "no tires tú hoy que te dejo ganar la etapa o ya te devuelvo el favor otro día".


----------



## Riviera (19 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> que levante la mano el mercado más manipulado que hay...


----------



## donpepito (19 Jun 2009)

He vendido 1000 TRE a 31,84€ llevo muchas... en cartera.


----------



## hinka (19 Jun 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> A 8,26 en el stoxx, definitivamente no se va a quedar en 8,40 va directo a las cercanías del 9
> 
> Son unos fieras



Dd esta es techo?


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2009)

vamos que me tengo que ir a currar , aunque sea un centimillo


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2009)

bueno pierdo comisiones hasta el lunes


----------



## donpepito (19 Jun 2009)

Tonuel... ya queda menos para el 1,67% .... el botas no para!


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... ya queda menos para el 1,67% .... el botas no para!




Que le den al botas... antes de comprar sus papeles se lo regalo al banco... :o





A las gacelas de BYM las acaban de empalar... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (19 Jun 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

(que ya son más de las 12)

Veo que estamos bastante alcistas hoy y que hemos hecho mínimo mucho antes de las 12, tampoco veo esto desplomarse tras las 12, al menos de momento.

Hoy los gringos parece que nos van a llevar bastante arriba, pero tenemos que llegas a los 2500 del Stoxx antes de bajar. Así que no se apuren con los cortos, tendrán su momento pero no ha llegado aun la hora de los cortos, ni llegará tampoco el lunes a primera hora.

Veo demasiado entusiasmo y mucho wishful thinking con las supuestas bajadas que no se producen ¿no se cansan ya de dar cabezazos contra la pared?

Esperen, vean, y cuando bajemos de verdad entren cortos, hacerlo antes es como tirarse cabeza a una piscina sin saber si hay agua dentro y lo normal aquí es que no la haya.

Pensar que la bolsa bajará porque ETA se carga a un policía es otra forma de wishful thinking.


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!



Ya es la una... ahora empieza a contar el -10%... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (19 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya es la una... ahora empieza a contar el -10%... :



¿nunca te cansas de perder a manos llenas?


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿nunca te cansas de perder a manos llenas?



Virtualmente hamijo... virtualmente... :



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Jun 2009)

Buenos días señores, sigo en cortos, con pérdidas latentes de 3.47%.

Cuando vencen lo futuros del STOXX, ( si no lo han hecho ya¿?)


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

Yo creo que los manipuladores del ibex hoy se han fumado más de un canuto... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (19 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Virtualmente hamijo... virtualmente... :



Pues con CFDs la liquidación es diaria, así que a fin de día la pérdida es real y se ve en la cuenta de resultados. Como te quedes sin garantías suficientes vas a ver lo poco virtuales que son tus minusvalías


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Jun 2009)

Los bancos están totalmente locos, al final me va a venir bien que tarden en activame la cuenta en R4....

LLegará BBVA a 10.00?? SAN a 9,00????

Y luego que se van a poner cortos ellos mismos para bajarlas a 4€ y 3€??? (eso espero que quiero estrenarme con cortos al Tonuel stile..)

No va a Himbertir en bolsa ya ni diossss!!!!!!!!!! (gacelas nacionales como yo me refiero...)


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues con CFDs la liquidación es diaria, así que a fin de día la pérdida es real y se ve en la cuenta de resultados. Como te quedes sin garantías suficientes vas a ver lo poco virtuales que son tus minusvalías





Por eso no hay problema... :o



Saludos


----------



## sapito (19 Jun 2009)

LCASC dijo hace unos días que SAN llegaría a 8,28 para finalizar su quinta onda (o algo así), tras lo cual me pareció entender que lo veía para abajo.
Hoy el SAN ha llegado hasta 8,28.
¿ Estas por ahí?¿ SIgues pensaando así?


Gracias.


----------



## donpepito (19 Jun 2009)

Todo lo que baja... puede subir al infinito... los cortos solo tienden a Z E R 0 ... el cielo es el techo del SAN!


----------



## donpepito (19 Jun 2009)

Yo adelanté hace unos días que la MISSION de las agencias era llevar al SAN a 8,50€ ... con la AYUDA de los propias posis cortas... que están a toda leshe comprando....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Jun 2009)

Yo no creo que pase de 8,40, y tiene una bajada hasta los 6,40 casi garantizada en 1 semana 15 días...

Otra cosa es que manipulen todavía más el mercado y se descubra un escándalo de uso del dinero de las pensiones, invertidos en bolsa... para paliar défitic que al final se ha perdido (y se los queda Botin)  y hala, sin pensiones hamijos... y bbva y san en 10/11€...

Dios qué surrealistas están siendo estos meses con el Ibex...


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Todo lo que baja... puede subir al infinito... los cortos solo tienden a Z E R 0 ... *el cielo es el techo del SAN*!





donpepito dijo:


> Yo adelanté hace unos días que *la MISSION de las agencias era llevar al SAN a 8,50€* ... con la AYUDA de los propias posis cortas... que están a toda leshe comprando....




Con que no llegue a 15€ antes de fin de año me vale... :o



Saludos


----------



## ako (19 Jun 2009)

estaba cantado que esto se desplomaría, por eso precisamente sube. Seguirá asi hasta barrer a todos los bajistas sin piedad.


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

ako dijo:


> estaba cantado que esto se desplomaría, por eso precisamente sube. Seguirá asi hasta barrer a todos los bajistas sin piedad.




Espere... espere... todavia queda corrida... :










Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Jun 2009)

O lo que es peor, nos sale ZP con la reforma estructural de que "Los CDF son de fachas y no favorecen la alianza de civilizaciones" un sábado y el domingo se aprueba y todo esto con las SAN a 15€ jajaja.

En serio, dudo mucho que pase de 8,40. Cuando vuelve a entregar dividendo Botin??


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

SAN 8,19€ now... :



Saludos


----------



## sapito (19 Jun 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> O lo que es peor, nos sale ZP con la reforma estructural de que "Los CDF son de fachas y no favorecen la alianza de civilizaciones" un sábado y el domingo se aprueba y todo esto con las SAN a 15€ jajaja.
> 
> En serio, dudo mucho que pase de 8,40. Cuando vuelve a entregar dividendo Botin??



Bueno, los dos escenarios alcistas que planteas son un poco improbables, así a primera vista.

Parece que tenemos un precio de consenso 8,40 8,50 para el corto plazo.

Quien fue el de "mercado puede permanecer irracional más de lo que tú puedes permanecer solvente"?


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Bueno, los dos escenarios alcistas que planteas son un poco improbables, así a primera vista.
> 
> Parece que tenemos un precio de consenso 8,40 8,50 para el corto plazo.
> 
> Quien fue el de "mercado puede permanecer irracional más de lo que tú puedes permanecer solvente"?




Ya hemos visto el máximo en el SAN... ahora vamos caminito de los 3€... :


Hoy cerramos en rojo... a lo wishful..... 


SAN 8,16€


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 Jun 2009)

DP HF ... recomienda hoy para nuestros inversores USAnianos....

HBAN - Huntington Bancshares Incorporated - Google Finance


----------



## Tezifon (19 Jun 2009)

ako dijo:


> estaba cantado que esto se desplomaría, por eso precisamente sube. Seguirá asi hasta barrer a todos los bajistas sin piedad.



Los bancos piden a la CNMV la prohibición total de las posiciones bajistas - Cotizalia.com


----------



## donpepito (19 Jun 2009)

Aquí tenemos a nuestra MATRIXX cotizando en EUROPA... por ahora... es muy favorable el comportamiento.


MATRIXX INITIATIVES Share Price | GUT.BE - Yahoo! Finance UK


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Jun 2009)

Buenos días señores:

Cómo vemos el panorama¿?

Yo creo que ( al margen de la cagada ( de nuevo anticipandome)), baramemos un poco al menos hasta la apertura de los US.


----------



## donpepito (19 Jun 2009)

ZP----- me han confirmado mis agencias BSN... que los fondos de pensiones... van a toda máquina.... pero tenemos posis cortas de un tal TONUEL.. que el bicho no compra!


----------



## donpepito (19 Jun 2009)

MADRID --El IBEX-35 sube un 1,2% a 9.495,2 puntos a las 1133 GMT, espoleado por el comportamiento de Santander, +2,4%, después de que su presidente reiterara los objetivos de lograr en 2009 los beneficios de 2008. 

*El optimismo -manipulación- se contagia a su rival BBVA, que avanza un 2,5%.* Iberdrola cotiza plana tras la rebaja del precio objetivo de RBS, e Inditex sólo sube un 0,2%, frenado por la rebaja de recomendación de UBS. 

Fuera del IBEX-35, Prisa +12,1%, tras -7,7% el jueves después de anunciar que suprime su dividendo a cuenta de los resultados de 2008 para reducir su deuda. *Noesis fija la resistencia del selectivo en 9.788 puntos*. (CLP)


----------



## carvil (19 Jun 2009)

Pasaba a saludar


----------



## Tezifon (19 Jun 2009)

hace gracia ya el modus operandi mamado hasta la saciedad



> Hoy hemos tenido vencimiento de futuros que como siempre se ha manipulado al alza. Una pequeña guía operativa de estos días podría ser la siguiente:
> 
> Les recuerdo las pautas habituales para que las anoten de un día de vencimiento.
> 
> ...



Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Buenos días señores:
> 
> Cómo vemos el panorama¿?
> 
> Yo creo que ( al margen de la cagada ( de nuevo anticipandome)), baramemos un poco al menos hasta la apertura de los US.




Una de caso¿?


----------



## aksarben (19 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Una de caso¿?



Yo voto por casi-lateral hasta el cierre, con libera subida por los gringos... pero soy una gacelilla.


----------



## Speculo (19 Jun 2009)

Hola, señores ¿Qué tal todo?

Bueno. Vemos que las previsiones hechas días atrás se han ido cumpliendo, aunque es verdad que yo esperaba subidas mayores y mucho más volumen. Esto da que pensar porque la jugada la tenía clara y no la han llevado a cabo ¿Por qué? Pues porque han visto alguna cosa que les ha impedido/animado a no hacerla o porque ha entrado dinero nuevo de otros tiburones. La verdad es que habrá que mirar gráficas y movimientos un poco más tarde, a ver qué ha podido pasar. En ningún caso se ha subido poco por ventas masivas de manos fuertes.

Sea por lo que sea, estas subidas tan cortas invalidan que el lunes se empiece a bajar. Que podría ser, pero sería por otra cosa diferente a lo que hemos analizado aquí. Luego al cierre analizaré más cosas, a ver qué dice el sistema, pero no parece que se vaya a bajar demasiado de aquí al lunes.

Por lo que a mí respecta, llevo posiciones largas en MTS y stop dinámico ya puesto desde ayer y llevo también desde desde ayer a última hora unas pocas ACX a 13,08 , con stop sobre los 12,80 . La razón de mi entrada en ACX es el cuasi-calco de su gráfica con MTS, aunque de momento está clavada en precios de apertura. Creo que la están sujetando, pero no se deciros por qué motivo. Sólo se aprecia que SGV está deshaciendo algunas posiciones. A ver si donpepito mueve algún contacto y nos explica algo más, que él de agencias entiende más que yo.

Perdonad que no haya puesto las entradas, pero estos días ando liadísimo y no me da tiempo a escribir demasiado.

Luego, aprovechando que es viernes, seguimos.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Jun 2009)

Buenas Tardes ^__^!

Bueno... pues yo me voy a fiar de nuestro Guru del foro, alias Mulder. Pero a medias, está mañana dude y no entre... y ya no le veo recorrido.

Así que el lunes, si hacemos un máximo en el Ibex y el stoxx toca o está muy cerca de 2500... seguiré dudando jajaja.

Un saludo a todos
Edito:

Mala señal... estoy leyendo a demasiada gente esperando a ponerse corto entre los 923-928 del Spy. ¿Hay aún posibilidades de irse a los 970-980? Supongo que el volumen será la clave.

Otra pregunta: Si el Spy tocará los 928 ¿a qué nivel la correspondería en el stoxx?


----------



## Mulder (19 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Por lo que a mí respecta, llevo posiciones largas en MTS y stop dinámico ya puesto desde ayer y llevo también desde desde ayer a última hora unas pocas ACX a 13,08 , con stop sobre los 12,80 . La razón de mi entrada en ACX es el cuasi-calco de su gráfica con MTS, aunque de momento está clavada en precios de apertura. Creo que la están sujetando, pero no se deciros por qué motivo. Sólo se aprecia que SGV está deshaciendo algunas posiciones. A ver si donpepito mueve algún contacto y nos explica algo más, que él de agencias entiende más que yo.



Ultimamente parece que nos leamos el pensamiento, yo hoy he ido a por las mismas, he entrado en ACX a 13.09 pero he tenido la suerte de que se me ha ejecutado una pequeña parte del lote y la última parte se me ha ejecutado a 13.03, con lo cual la media me sale a 13.04 y ya le voy ganando 

En MTS no he entrado porque tenía que irme, pero parece que no la han subido mucho desde esta mañana, aunque le iría ganado algo, lástima.


----------



## Mulder (19 Jun 2009)

Pues vamos conociendo más piezas para formar el puzzle. No me hagan mucho caso porque se que voy en contra de todo lo conocido, pero esta tarde podría ser bajista. Cayéndonos hasta el 2400 o alrededores, es decir, sin exageraciones pero bajista.

No me fio un pelo y todo pinta demasiado bonito para largos, además tengo señales también, que no solo me guío por mi intuición. Sigo pensando que el lunes subiremos y si esta tarde bajáramos ya lo tendría bastante claro porque es una corrección que hay pendiente ahora mismo.

No se emocionen los que están cortos, que si bajamos tampoco iremos muy lejos, ahora mismo la tendencia principal de medio y corto plazo es alcista.


----------



## carvil (19 Jun 2009)

Buenos mediodias 

Resistencia en futuros 924-925


Salu2


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2009)

Hace mucho que no leo por aquí, pero ¿es posible que nos vayamos a los 9000?

felices plusvalías


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Jun 2009)

Joder, alguien puede confiirmar que llevamos 256MM de € negociados en DJI¿?, porque esos son los datos del google finance


----------



## Riviera (19 Jun 2009)

Vendidas las mapfre en 2.325-2.32 y ibr en 3.17-3.12.Corto en el san en 8.27


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Jun 2009)

: 249.98m


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Joder, alguien puede confiirmar que llevamos 256MM de € negociados en DJI¿?, porque esos son los datos del google finance



O___O! A mi también me pone eso, en concreto 250 M, voy a mirar ahora en yahoo, no es posible...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Jun 2009)




----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Jun 2009)

Me da a mi que los que nos hemos pasado de cortos nos vamos a meter en el tren la bruja bursatil, y vamos a salir llenos de escobazos.


----------



## bah (19 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Joder, alguien puede confiirmar que llevamos 256MM de € negociados en DJI¿?, porque esos son los datos del google finance



es posible, yo lo veo en google y en yahoo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Jun 2009)




----------



## Mulder (19 Jun 2009)

Yo tengo 155.000 contratos negociados ahora mismo, pero en el gráfico me aparece un pico de volumen muy alto a las 8 de la mañana.

Parece un error que proviene del propio Wall St.

edito: el pico se ha producido exactamente a las 8:02, según mi programa de gráficos.

edito2 (para ahorrar, que estamos en crisis): Nos caemos, tal como dije antes


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Jun 2009)

OJO, que el volumen es el real


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo tengo 155.000 contratos negociados ahora mismo, pero en el gráfico me aparece un pico de volumen muy alto a las 8 de la mañana.
> 
> Parece un error que proviene del propio Wall St.



No se usted, pero lo de los errores porque sí, no me los creo.

250MM de volumen en 30 minutos, esto o despega, 80% de prob o se va a los infiernos.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Jun 2009)

Bolsa. Cotización de DOW JONES. europapress.es

También sale eso... hoy va a pasar algo gordo. ¿Nos la jugamos? ah.. pera... ¿tendrá algo que ver lo de los vencimientos? Es que esto no cuadra...


----------



## Mulder (19 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bolsa. Cotización de DOW JONES. europapress.es
> 
> También sale eso... hoy va a pasar algo gordo. ¿Nos la jugamos? ah.. pera... ¿tendrá algo que ver lo de los vencimientos? Es que esto no cuadra...



A mi me da que es un movimiento de futuros masivo desde el contrato de junio al de septiembre. Desde luego tiene toda la pinta de ser eso y probablemente vendrá de los propios brokers, por la hora y por el volumen.


----------



## carvil (19 Jun 2009)

Hoy hay cuadruple vencimiento


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Jun 2009)

Rollover, Mulder¿?, se han pasado a Largos en sept¿?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Hoy hay cuadruple vencimiento



Yo pensaba que era triple¿?, que cuatro vencimientos hay,¿?


----------



## Mulder (19 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Rollover, Mulder¿?, se han pasado a Largos en sept¿?



Eso mismo, no creo que tenga otra explicación siendo el día que es hoy.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Jun 2009)

Mirar este dibujito, que el tío es muy bueno:

spx1.png (image)

Vamos a rebotar en los 919.

Nada... falsa caída. Más madera (cortos).


----------



## Speculo (19 Jun 2009)

Que me corrija alguien si me equivoco. Creo que el vencimiento de contratos americanos era a las 15:30 hora española. Voy a buscarlo por ahí, pero creo haber leído en algún sitio que los brokers que hacen el cambio automático de contrato o los que crean mercado con CFDs lo hacen antes del vencimiento, para que no haya luego líos.

Apunte rápido: Al Ibex le vendría muy bien cerrar por encima de los 9.500 puntos.
Apunte rápido 2: Por lo que llevo viendo varios días, parece que sobre los 925 del S&P, vende todo el mundo. Mirad los gráficos, porque siempre pasa lo mismo. No si es que se abren cortos o se ejecutan beneficios, pero siempre se cae cuatro o cinco puntos desde ese nivel cada vez que se alcanza desde los 900/910.


----------



## carvil (19 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Yo pensaba que era triple¿?, que cuatro vencimientos hay,¿?



Equity options, index options, single stock futures e index futures


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ZP----- me han confirmado mis agencias BSN... que los fondos de pensiones... van a toda máquina.... pero tenemos posis cortas de un tal TONUEL.. que el bicho no compra!




Que no me vaya tocando el botas los cojones que como meta la retaguardia y los reservistas en la cuenta de R4 le caen los dientes de la primera hostia... :




Saludos


----------



## carvil (19 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mirar este dibujito, que el tío es muy bueno:
> 
> spx1.png (image)
> 
> ...




Es correcto


----------



## kemao2 (19 Jun 2009)

EN el Ibex se busca un vencimiento por encima del 9500 y punto, ya lo comenté yo ayer. 

Se prepara gran empapelada para este verano.Stop.

Los vencimientos ya han terminado en Europa y mirar que gran diferencia hay con España.


A partir del lunes, Tonuel puede ser el rey del mambo con los cortos pero hacerlo antes del vencimiento era suicida y absurdo.


----------



## Mulder (19 Jun 2009)

Entro largo en Basf (BAS.DE) a 28.97


----------



## Speculo (19 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mirar este dibujito, que el tío es muy bueno:
> 
> spx1.png (image)
> 
> ...



No entiendo el gráfico de este menda ¿Estamos en el comienzo de una onda c impulsiva con objetivo 925? Es que si es una c o una tres al alza, yo le daría algo más de recorrido.
Pero vamos, que hablo por hablar. No me entero mucho con ese gráfico ¿Cuál es su dirección de blog? A ver si leyéndolo, me entero más


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mirar este dibujito, que el tío es muy bueno:
> 
> spx1.png (image)
> 
> ...



Veo un HCH invertido entre el 16 y e 18. Que alguien lo confirme o desmiente por favor


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso mismo, no creo que tenga otra explicación siendo el día que es hoy.



Mulder, pue si es un rollover, eso no querrría decir que se están posicionando largos descaradamente¿?


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

kemao2 dijo:


> A partir del lunes, Tonuel puede ser el rey del mambo con los cortos pero *hacerlo antes del vencimiento era suicida y absurdo*.




Puede ser... :o


pero al menos nos hemos reido un rato... 




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

Volvemos a los 1000 puntitos de diferencia con el dow... con un par... si señor... :o




Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No entiendo el gráfico de este menda ¿Estamos en el comienzo de una onda c impulsiva con objetivo 925? Es que si es una c o una tres al alza, yo le daría algo más de recorrido.
> Pero vamos, que hablo por hablar. No me entero mucho con ese gráfico ¿Cuál es su dirección de blog? A ver si leyéndolo, me entero más



Daneric's Elliott Waves


----------



## Mulder (19 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Mulder, pue si es un rollover, eso no querrría decir que se están posicionando largos descaradamente¿?



Si, podría significar mantenimiento de largos hasta el próximo septiembre, no se me había ocurrido pensarlo.


----------



## Speculo (19 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Puede ser... :o
> 
> 
> pero al menos nos hemos reido un rato...



Si yo estuviera como tú y desde donde estás tú, ver al SAN en 8,35 no me haría ninguna gracia. Pero ya se ve que las risas son como los culos... Todo el mundo tiene una distinta.


----------



## carvil (19 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mirar este dibujito, que el tío es muy bueno:
> 
> spx1.png (image)
> 
> ...




Dónde esta ese blog?Gracias


----------



## Mulder (19 Jun 2009)

Ha sido pasar el vencimiento y volver a los mismos precios de antes todo en uno.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Jun 2009)

Hola gente, tengo mucho curro y casi no podré entrar...

Me he puesto corto en SAN hace unas horas a 8,25 y en BBVA en 8,58.

El 38,2%fibo de toda la caída desde máximos estaba en 8,28€, de superarla con garantías, el próximo punto estaría en el 50%fibo del rebote, más o menos sobre los 9,61€

Saludos...

PD: Ya dije el otro día que el Stoxx había rebotado en un punto muy bueno...


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Si yo estuviera como tú y desde donde estás tú, ver al SAN en 8,35 no me haría ninguna gracia. Pero ya se ve que las risas son como los culos... Todo el mundo tiene una distinta.




El dinero es sólo eso... dinero... :o

Lo que me enfada realmente es levantarme de la siesta y ver que el ibex no se ha desplomado un 10%... otro dia será...


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Jun 2009)

Otra cosa, siempre he seguido una cierta correlación entre el Stoxx y el SAN. El día 2 de junio hicimos el máximo en el Stoxx en 2551,5, ese día el SAN cotizó a un máximo de 7,82€.

Hoy el Stoxx se mueve sobre los 2430 puntos y el SAN está en 8,35€... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Otra cosa, siempre he seguido una cierta correlación entre el Stoxx y el SAN. El día 2 de junio hicimos el máximo en el Stoxx en 2551,5, ese día el SAN cotizó a un máximo de 7,82€.
> 
> Hoy el Stoxx se mueve sobre los 2430 puntos y el SAN está en 8,35€...
> 
> Saludos...




Es por lo de la champions league sabe usted... 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (19 Jun 2009)

Fuera de IBR, quería salir al vencimiento algo más arriba pero no la han subido lo que he querido.

3.115 -> 3.175


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Fuera de IBR, quería salir al vencimiento algo más arriba pero no la han subido lo que he querido.
> 
> 3.115 -> 3.175



Pues ayer salia uno en intereconomia que decia que se acababa de poner corto en gas natural... :


toma corto... 


+6,5%


Por cierto...


A los gacelillas de BYM el botas les está dejando el ojete como la bandera de japón...






Saludos


----------



## evidente (19 Jun 2009)

DP
MTXX va sufriendo su castigo( -4,xx%)...ANPI se mueve poco +1,50%)


----------



## ako (19 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El dinero es sólo eso... dinero... :o
> 
> Lo que me enfada realmente es levantarme de la siesta y ver que el ibex no se ha desplomado un 10%... otro dia será...
> 
> ...



con todos los respetos pero parece usted un troll ¿alguna vez invirtio un solo euro?


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

ako dijo:


> con todos los respetos pero parece usted un troll ¿alguna vez invirtio un solo euro?



Si no fuera usted pobre no haria esa pregunta... sin acritud... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (19 Jun 2009)

tonuel no sigue el mercado
el mercado va donde dice tonuel !!


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> tonuel no sigue el mercado
> el mercado va donde dice tonuel !!




Si bueno... pero me está costando sabe usted... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (19 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola gente, tengo mucho curro y casi no podré entrar...
> 
> Me he puesto corto en SAN hace unas horas a 8,25 y en BBVA en 8,58.
> 
> ...



uff, en condiciones normales es perfectamente lógico. pero tal como está el mercado de manipulado, podría pasar cualquier cosa, incluso irnos a los 10000 y SAN diox sabe dnd


----------



## ako (19 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si no fuera usted pobre no haria esa pregunta... sin acritud...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



según expansión estoy entre los 300.000 españoles más ricos (yo calculo 150.000). lo que me extraña es que usted tenga posiciones perdedoras durante tanto tiempo y tan feliz, esto me hace pensar en un mega-trolleo, sin acritud. 


saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 Jun 2009)

Otro de la escuela de PEPON... -AKO- ... cuanto dinero en manos extrañas... venid con DP HF.... 

Evidente: MTXX... ya te comenté que era arriesgado.. pero YO NO VENDO!

Cualquier noticia, la puede hacer subir un 25% ... ya sabiamos donde nos metiamos.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Jun 2009)

Estooo... ¿el ibex va por libre? Se niega a caer ni un poco jaja. Esto es España.. y aquí hay que pagar


----------



## chameleon (19 Jun 2009)

Cepsa 26.65 -3.52 -11.67 %

esto es lo que tenía que haber pasado con rep
pero claro como cep ya la han vendido y esta fuera del ibex, no la manipulan...


----------



## Riviera (19 Jun 2009)

Hay que ver,con lo que cuesta ganar pasta y lo rapido que te lo limpia el tito botin.Es la tercera vez que me quedo pillado corto en el san en un mes.Me pinchan y no me sacan sangre

8,42.Hacemos una porra?

La mia es como minimo se la llevan a 8,75 en honor a Tonuel


----------



## chameleon (19 Jun 2009)

estamos luchando contra el mercado
el problema es que hasta que gire claramente a la baja nos van a marear pero bien

a partir de aqui el que tenga mucha paciencia y aguante un 10% de pérdidas al principio, puede triunfar a final de verano


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> Cepsa 26.65 -3.52 -11.67 %
> 
> esto es lo que tenía que haber pasado con rep
> pero claro como cep ya la han vendido y esta fuera del ibex, no la manipulan...



Yo me acabo de quedar corto para el fin de semana por no querer ganar unas migajas, acabaré palmando pasta, fijo.

El Ibex, amijos:







Como suba el S&P durante la subasta cierran el Ibex en 9700


----------



## rosonero (19 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> tonuel no sigue el mercado
> el mercado va donde dice tonuel !!



Como me gusta este gif de Chuck Norris, perdón por el off topic

<a href="http://www.enchulatupagina.com/imagenes/otros/chuck-norris-45407.html"><img src="http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x79/pixvirtual/us018/JSx34Xux5IdU.gif" border=0 title="Imagenes para hi5"> <br>Imágenes para hi5 </a><br>


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Hay que ver,con lo que cuesta ganar pasta y lo rapido que te lo limpia el tito botin.Es la tercera vez que me quedo pillado corto en el san en un mes.Me pinchan y no me sacan sangre
> 
> 8,42.Hacemos una porra?
> 
> La mia es como minimo se la llevan a 8,75 en honor a Tonuel



Ale pues... otra porrita en honor al botas...: 


tonuel 15€
Riviera 8,75€


Menos mal que no le lancé la nuclear que tenia previsto en los 8,08... igual me explota dentro del avión... 




Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Jun 2009)

Yo me he puesto corto en el BBVA, en 8.66, solo llevo 2 mil, si acierto piramido... si abre el lunes subiendo, vendo.

Un saludo


----------



## Riviera (19 Jun 2009)

Los que nos hemos puesto cortos hoy en el san merecemos o el garrote vil o unas preferntes de cualquier caja.Cada vez que aparece botin en una junta es pelotazo fijo,a ver si nos acordamos en la siguiente junta


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

¿Quien decia que los de BYM no eran unos gacelas...? :

Pasaros por el SAN, BBVA y TEL por ejemplo... y podreis disfrutar con su empapelamiento masivo... :


Esos ya no vuelven por España... 


Saludos


----------



## chameleon (19 Jun 2009)

¿dónde están los chicos de Falcone cuando se les necesita?


----------



## Speculo (19 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Quien decia que los de BYM no eran unos gacelas...? :
> 
> Pasaros por el SAN, BBVA y TEL por ejemplo... y podreis disfrutar con su empapelamiento masivo... :
> 
> ...



O no te enteras o es que ya te ríes de tí mismo por no llorar.

Y ya que yo no me he ganado ningún nelson, espero con ansiedad que tú mismo te certifiques .


----------



## Mulder (19 Jun 2009)

Al final esta tarde no hemos bajado todo lo que yo creía que íbamos a bajar, así que no tengo claro que pasará el lunes pero creo que aun nos hace falta una corrección hasta el 2400 antes de seguir subiendo.

Habrá que observar bien que ocurre de aquí al cierre de las 22:00, si tenemos bajada ahora volveré a pensar en un gap al alza para el lunes de lo contrario habrá que hacerse a la idea de que el lunes abriremos bajando probablemente.

Los leoncios siempre dejan los cierres del viernes en los sitios más dudosos posibles.


----------



## donpepito (19 Jun 2009)

Me voy a tomar una granizada y ... me encuetro con el SAN +5% ??????

Una pena que no hubiese mantenido mis 75.000 sans compradas a 3,92€


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Jun 2009)

Análisis Bursátil | Análisis de la Bolsa | Finanzas.com


----------



## Kujire (19 Jun 2009)

Hola!

cómo se nota que es viernes, parece que falta la alegría de la huerta! ... por cierto cuidado con el abuso de los fertilizantes no se vayan a marchitar los brotes verdes.

Vamos a darle un poco salsa al asunto


----------



## Speculo (19 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Al final esta tarde no hemos bajado todo lo que yo creía que íbamos a bajar, así que no tengo claro que pasará el lunes pero creo que aun nos hace falta una corrección hasta el 2400 antes de seguir subiendo.
> 
> Habrá que observar bien que ocurre de aquí al cierre de las 22:00, si tenemos bajada ahora volveré a pensar en un gap al alza para el lunes de lo contrario habrá que hacerse a la idea de que el lunes abriremos bajando probablemente.
> 
> Los leoncios siempre dejan los cierres del viernes en los sitios más dudosos posibles.



Ahora en un rato lo corrigen esto... Está todo estudiado


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Jun 2009)

2445,5 en el Stoxx máximo de los próximos días...

Saludos...

PD: Corto en el Stoxx, probando una nueva táctica a medio plazo... 
PD2: Objetivo mínimo para el Stoxx para hoy y para el lunes 2380-87...


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Jun 2009)

Sip ^__^! Es Viernes... pero algo pasa en el Dow, quitando los 250 M del principio hasta ahora solo llevarían 65 Millones, va a cerrar con menos de 110M, si sigue igual. Con estos niveles de volumen, si casi todo son de las computadoras, ¿Quién está comprando o vendiendo? Nadie...

Hasta ahora de lo que he leído vuelvo a repetir que lo más factible era lo de caer hoy y el Lunes y el martes SUBIDON.

Aún falta mucha sesión ya veremos que hacen estos malotes.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (19 Jun 2009)

Me voy ... hasta la madrugada.

ETFC - E TRADE Financial Corporation - Google Finance

Si baja de 1.00USD buena compra... han hecho un ofrecimiento de acciones a 1.10USD.


----------



## Kujire (19 Jun 2009)

IMHO creo que es todo bastante normal, un viernes despues de una corrección como creen que le afecta a los alcistas, ... Pepon? y más si ese viernes se liquidan contratos(y se le han desintegrado 2M de euros.... que tal el tiempo por ahí? jur jur

venga... nos hemos apoyado suavemente en el 915 ... pero por akí aún andamos muy mañaneras

Ed: El nuevo Iphone ya está en las tiendas


----------



## carvil (19 Jun 2009)

*moody's places state of california's a2 rating on watchlist for possible downgrade; lease debt and other state-backed debt also on watchlist*


----------



## Speculo (19 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> *moody's places state of california's a2 rating on watchlist for possible downgrade; lease debt and other state-backed debt also on watchlist*



Al ritmo que van los tontos estos con las calificaciones, cuando la rebajen, si es que terminan haciéndolo, California ya no existe... O se han hecho todos ricos y se han escindido de EEUU.


----------



## carvil (19 Jun 2009)

La autocrítica siempre cuesta trabajo


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Jun 2009)

no tienen fé---- venga menos 4% dale dale!!


----------



## Deudor (19 Jun 2009)

No se puede vivir tanto del trading, es el momento de ponerse corto a largo plazo, que la última peseta se la lleve otro.


----------



## Kujire (19 Jun 2009)

No confundan los problemas de la administración californiana, con el estado de cafifornia ... cuyo PIB es superior al de España. La administración Californiana está en suspensión técnica, y en 1 mes ya no podrá hacer frente a sus obligaciones, sin embargo en US la administración de un estado es relativamente pequeña si la comparan con una Mega autonomía española donde según los casos casi la mitad de los asalariados depende de ella, no es el caso, los estados son pequeños administrativamente y los impuestos también, y según se ha comentado no los van a subir porque están en crisis (cosa que no pasa en otros sitios, que aún estando en crisis suben los impuestos). 

Cómo están los californianos? veamos,...no los van a atender en los hospitales porque el estado de california quiebre? PUES NO, porque no depende de los estados en su gran mayoría. Policía y seguridad? ...pues tampoco aki la gente tiene armas Y LAS "USA", todos los servicios son privados, electr, gas,.... incluso sanidad .... los pensionistas no van a cobrar? pues tampoco

Vale vale, no va a poder hacer alguna gestión en los ayuntamientos, licencias etc ... 

Visto lo visto creo que los Californianos SOBREVIVIRÁN

ED: y creo que son unos afortunados.... por el clima claro (no tener que depender de la administración para organizar tu vida, es un privilegio y aki lo saben, ya podrá decir malas cosas del sistema americano, que no lo niego, pero creo que tiene cosas muy buenas)


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> O no te enteras o es que ya te ríes de tí mismo por no llorar.




No es por nada... pero me parece que tiene el esfinter un poco apretado y por eso le duele... aquí cada uno hacemos con nuestro dinero lo que nos da la gana... :

Hay quien lo invirtió en tochos... sabe usted... 

¿Igual conoce a más de uno...? 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ed: El nuevo Iphone ya está en las tiendas



¿Cómo va la bateria?

La del viejo no dura ni media mañana... :o




Kujire dijo:


> IMHO creo que es todo bastante normal, un viernes despues de una corrección como creen que le afecta a los alcistas, ... Pepon? y más si ese viernes se liquidan contratos(y se le han desintegrado 2M de euros.... que tal el tiempo por ahí? jur jur



Deje a Pepon tranquilo que aún está buscando los 11000... 



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (19 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Cómo va la bateria?
> 
> La del viejo no dura ni media mañana... :o
> 
> Saludos



En fin, ese es uno de los problemas de este terminal, en principio según me cuentan esta nueva versión va un poco mejor, peeeero me temo que el tema no es dela bateria en sí, sino que han cambiado el hw el procesador p. ej. y con un sw más optimizado consiguen incrementos de duración de la batería, porque en realidad es lo mismo que el antiguo, es una leve mejora pero habrá que ver como responde al 3G europeo... que siempre tira más.

Vaya, los que no lo sepan yo me dedico a diseñar este tipo de aparatos en mi tiempo libre

ED: sin embargo, el problema de la batería en Apple eran conscientes de ello desde el principio y lo han utulizado como una técnica de obsolescencia, para presionar al comprador a pasarse a este nuevo y seguir exprimiendo la vaca, por eso yo no soy fan de apple, porque no estoy de acuerdo con su modelo de negocio muy basado en la apariencia, yo soy más tekkie


----------



## Kujire (19 Jun 2009)

tenemos en estos momento una presión vendedora constante y pesada para que el ESEPE suba ummm... atentos


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Vaya, los que no lo sepan yo me dedico a diseñar este tipo de aparatos en mi tiempo libre




Pues déjese de tiempo libre y empiece a darle al SP... se lo dejo planito hoyga... :

A ver cómo me lo deja usted... cuando vuelva del gimnasio... :










Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Jun 2009)

El tito Botin me a dejado hoy el culo mas rojo que un mandril, me tiene la medida tomada,me despluma corto, largo....

Eso si,ya paso del intradia,voy a operar a una semana - mes,comprare en las bajadas y esperare y con los cortos igual,los metere pegados a resistencias y a esperar,el intradia no es vida.


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Jun 2009)

pasa del iphone y pilla un HTC bueno de esos


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El tito Botin me a dejado hoy el culo mas rojo que un mandril, me tiene la medida tomada,me despluma corto, largo....
> 
> Eso si,ya paso del intradia,voy a operar a una semana - mes,comprare en las bajadas y esperare y con los cortos igual,los metere pegados a resistencias y a esperar,el intradia no es vida.



Y en el momento en que compres despues de una bajada,al dia siguiente ya no subira sino que volvera a bajar,aunque llevase lustros siguiendo ese patron...


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Jun 2009)

Vamos vamos!! Caee... ummm no quiere. Esto huele a subidón al cierre.

Un saludo

Edito: Ya se que con mi olfato... no me voy hacer rico, vamos que ni resfriado oigan!


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Jun 2009)

no teneis fé hamijos... vamos -4% D


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Jun 2009)

bueno de 8620 a 8500, ya es un 1,5% de caida no?


----------



## Sleepwalk (19 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> bueno de 8620 a 8500, ya es un 1,5% de caida no?



Eso para el IBEX se traduce, visto lo visto, en una subida del 2%.
No sé como no invierten aquí que se gana más dinero cuando todo el mundo se arrastra por el fango.
¡¡¡Qué país de pandereta¡¡¡


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Jun 2009)

El Chuck Norris ejpañó:


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El Chuck Norris ejpañó:



el año pasado, 3 dias despues de la junta del botas y de que hablase, el SAN perdia el apellido (tander)


----------



## nief (19 Jun 2009)

NEoWave Warns Stock Market Has Peaked for 2009

NEoWave Institute's Glenn Neely is forecasting the largest vertical drop of the decade for the S&P 500. Neely predicts the stock market will decline 50% in the next 6 months. Technically speaking, according to NEoWave a correction began at last October's low; the March-June rally is the final leg of that correction 
The March-June rally is now ending, allowing the bear market to resume. During the next six months, the S&P will decline 50% or more, breaking well below 500! 



Aliso Viejo, CA (PRWEB) June 16, 2009 -- Glenn Neely, founder of NEoWave Institute and prominent Elliott Wave analyst, today announces a startling prediction: The S&P 500 is forming a major top in June, which will be followed by a large decline, eventually pushing the stock market to record lows for the decade. 

"Technically speaking, according to NEoWave a correction began at last October's low; the March-June rally is the final leg of that correction," Neely explains. "The March-June rally is now ending, allowing the bear market to resume. During the next six months, the S&P will decline 50% or more, breaking well below 500!" Currently, the S&P is hovering around 917. 

Glenn Neely is providing this information not as a specific trade recommendation but as a general public service announcement. A prominent Elliott Wave analyst, Neely was recently recognized in Timer Digest's May issue as the #1 stock market timer for the past 12 months. 

For those who want detailed trading strategies and insight, Neely provides specific recommendations to subscribers of the NEoWave Trading Service. 

Learn about the NEoWave Trading Service
Learn about the NEoWave Forecasting Service 

About Glenn Neely and NEoWave Institute:
Glenn Neely, who is internationally regarded as the premier Elliott Wave analyst, founded the Elliott Wave Institute in 1983. In 1990, Neely published his advanced Wave analysis process in his now-classic book, Mastering Elliott Wave. In 2000, Neely changed the name of his research and advisory firm to NEoWave Institute to differentiate his scientific Wave analysis technology from orthodox, subjective Elliott Wave analysis, which is frequently nebulous, inaccurate, and constantly fluid. 

What is Elliott Wave? In the early 1930s, Ralph Nelson Elliott presented his theory of market behavior, which quantifies each stage of an economic cycle into specific patterns of mass psychology. Glenn Neely has devoted more than 25 years to mastering and advancing the concepts of Wave theory. Neely refined Elliott Wave theory to make it objective, practical, and consistently accurate, producing his now-famous NEoWave technology. This precise, step-by-step assessment of market structure leads to low-risk, high-profit investing and trading. Orthodox Elliott Wave, devoid of such technology and rules, typically leaves the analyst with ambiguous interpretations, seriously flawed results, and dual-directional forecasts. 

Today, decades after R.N. Elliott penned his original theory, countless investors and traders trust Neely's revolutionary, step-by-step NEoWave approach to market analysis. Devotees of NEoWave Institute and Glenn Neely are reaping the rewards of low-risk, high-profit investing. Learn more about Glenn Neely and NEoWave Institute at NEoWave Market Forecasting by Elliott Wave Expert Glenn Neely. 

###

NEoWave Warns Stock Market Has Peaked for 2009


bufff ahi vamos.... habran leido el geab 36?


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Jun 2009)

Juer leer esa cosa es perjudicial, es como solo leer a Tonuel, solo ves un camino... y mi cuenta no es infinita como la suya. 

Un saludo


----------



## carvil (19 Jun 2009)

Voy a sacar la avioneta que no me gusta como va esto


----------



## Kujire (19 Jun 2009)

Nos acercamos al fin del dia brujo en WS, es normal que la gente se empiece a poner nerviosa ... todavía tenemos una presión vededora importante ... aunque hemos cedico un poco ... sabemos que el coco está al caer:


----------



## carvil (19 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Nos acercamos al fin del dia brujo en WS, es normal que la gente se empiece a poner nerviosa ... todavía tenemos una presión vededora importante ... aunque hemos cedico un poco ... sabemos que el coco está al caer:



Crees que dará tiempo a cerrar el Gap?

Edito:Soporte en futuros 911 y pienso que probaremos el 899 pero no seguro


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Jun 2009)

> About Glenn Neely and NEoWave Institute:
> Glenn Neely, who is internationally regarded as the premier Elliott Wave analyst, founded the Elliott Wave Institute in 1983. In 1990, *Neely published his advanced Wave analysis process in his now-classic book, Mastering Elliott Wave.* In 2000, Neely changed the name of his research and advisory firm to NEoWave Institute to differentiate his scientific Wave analysis technology from orthodox, subjective Elliott Wave analysis, which is frequently nebulous, inaccurate, and constantly fluid.



El emule de Mulder debe de estar echando humo...


----------



## Mulder (19 Jun 2009)

nief dijo:


> NEoWave Warns Stock Market Has Peaked for 2009
> 
> NEoWave Institute's Glenn Neely is forecasting the largest vertical drop of the decade for the S&P 500. Neely predicts the stock market will decline 50% in the next 6 months. Technically speaking, according to NEoWave a correction began at last October's low; the March-June rally is the final leg of that correction
> The March-June rally is now ending, allowing the bear market to resume. During the next six months, the S&P will decline 50% or more, breaking well below 500!
> ...



Te reto a que intentes encontrar el máximo de las bolsas de cualquier año en los meses de mayo-junio, en el Dow, por ejemplo.

Mirando hasta 1969 solo encuentro que en 3 años de esos 40 se hizo el máximo del año en mayo o en junio:

2001-1992-1969

Además, quitando 1969, no se continuó bajando de forma excesiva ni brusca tras el máximo.

Seguiré mirando más atrás a ver si hay más incidencias.

edit: Encontrados 1965, 1948, 1946, 1917, 1911, 1901, he mirado hasta 1896

Es decir en 112 años solo ha ocurrido un máximo en mayo-junio en 9 ocasiones, ¡menos de un 10%! algo bastante raro.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Te reto a que intentes encontrar el máximo de las bolsas de cualquier año en los meses de mayo-junio, en el Dow, por ejemplo.
> 
> Mirando hasta 1969 solo encuentro que en 3 años de esos 40 se hizo el máximo del año en mayo o en junio:
> 
> ...



Sino es en mayo-junio, (sell in may...), cuando es¿


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Jun 2009)




----------



## rosonero (19 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El Chuck Norris ejpañó:



Bendita, anda !!! póntelo de firma que es buenísimo y así no se pierde.


----------



## Kujire (19 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Crees que dará tiempo a cerrar el Gap?



todo depende, pero no creo dado que eso podría lanzar una señal muy mala, es decir, alcista/bajista al mercado. En bolsa US, por lo que sé, se cuidan mucho las formas, ya podemos hacer un zigzag por turmenistán que al final sabemos a dónde vamos y debe quedar reflejado, akí nada es indiferente y será evaluado por muchos ojos, Los cocos, en todo caso dejarán todo por decidir, dado que al final ellos son los que manejan el chiringuito y según los acontecimientos surjan no quedarse atados de manos y contar con todas las posibilidades. Todo el mundo utiliza programas, NO SON TONTOS, dejan ganar cuando quieren, por eso el bolsa el dinero se hace cuando el mercado te permite hacer dinero, no te despiertas por las mañanas pensando en cuantos kilos te vas a embolsar, a veces con sacarle 100$ es más que suficiente visto el mercado.


----------



## Carolus Rex (19 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Te reto a que intentes encontrar el máximo de las bolsas de cualquier año en los meses de mayo-junio, en el Dow, por ejemplo.
> 
> Mirando hasta 1969 solo encuentro que en 3 años de esos 40 se hizo el máximo del año en mayo o en junio:
> 
> ...



Toda regla tiene una excepción que la confirma, el que la mayoría de gaps se cierren en la jornada o jornadas siguientes no implica que siempre tenga que ser así. El que este año el máximo sea en mayo-junio es posible, entraría dentro de ese 10% y no por ello es absolutamente imposible.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (19 Jun 2009)

a las buenas noches...se puede saber que habeis hecho en mi ausencia? 8,45 SAN? es una broma? jajajajaja menudo palazo en las costillas con lo bien que lo estaba haciendo ultimamente...en fin ...el lunes a promediar y a ver si baja la testuz el muy canalla....saludos
el banner del botin es crack...jajajajaja lo que me he podido reir(y eso que estoy tristoncho cenando mi lechuguita drawdown)


----------



## carvil (19 Jun 2009)

Bueno no acerté era complicado en dia de vencimientos...enhorabuena a los que obtuvieron plusvalias y buen fin de semana para todos 

Salu2


----------



## donpepito (19 Jun 2009)

MTXX... solo ha bajado un 7,6% podría haber sido peor... mantengo sin vender.

VPHM... está funcionando muy bien.. desde 6.69USD llevo 5000acs... no son demasiadas... pero el vol es muy elevado en los últimos días... algo vamos a tener en breve!

AIG, las he vendido a 1.53USD... y CBST tambien han salido de la cartera de DP HF... hay que tener liquidez... para nuevas compras.

DGI... ha hecho lo de siempre... tocar los 17.00USD y rebotar.... en esta ocasión no las llevo.


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

Niño Becerra augura la desaparición de la clase media tal y como la conocemos, "con la recuperación, ya no serán necesarios"

:


Don Santiago en el economista... :


si no lo leo no lo creo... mamacaca...


el lunes tenemos desplome del 20% fijo... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (19 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me voy a tomar una granizada y ... me encuetro con el SAN +5% ??????
> 
> Una pena que no hubiese mantenido mis 75.000 sans compradas a 3,92€




D.P. cuando vaya a meterle otras 75000 al botas pero en sentido contrario avíseme... porque hoy me ha dejado el ojal como un panal virtual... :


Me parece que en agosto me voy de vacaciones a Gandia como lleguemos a los 15€... me voy a quedar fino... fino... :o




Saludos


----------



## Kujire (19 Jun 2009)

*El Cierre*

Bueno, pues esta semana me lo he pasado en grande va a ser dificil de olvidar
Gracias a tod@s por los buenos momentos y que pasen un estupendo fin de semana! recuerden que empieza el verano así que habrá que celebrarlo


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (19 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Bueno, pues esta semana me lo he pasado en grande va a ser dificil de olvidar
> Gracias a tod@s por los buenos momentos y que pasen un estupendo fin de semana! recuerden que empieza el verano así que habrá que celebrarlo



si claro

despues de como me ha dejado botín hoy lo celebraré con chope de lagartija si consigo cazar alguna, porque no tengo para más


BUAHHHHHHHHHHHH:

snif snif


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Jun 2009)

La semana que viene, ( como todas las semanas), se presenta muuuuy interesante.

Buen fin de semana a todos


----------



## Mulder (19 Jun 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Toda regla tiene una excepción que la confirma, el que la mayoría de gaps se cierren en la jornada o jornadas siguientes no implica que siempre tenga que ser así. El que este año el máximo sea en mayo-junio es posible, entraría dentro de ese 10% y no por ello es absolutamente imposible.



Pues yo creo más en la estadística, no digo que sea imposible, pero está claro que es muy poco probable. Si te fijas bien la estadística se pone más a favor de lo que digo en los últimos 50 años.

Es implacable.


----------



## evidente (19 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> MTXX... solo ha bajado un 7,6% podría haber sido peor... mantengo sin vender.
> 
> VPHM... está funcionando muy bien.. desde 6.69USD llevo 5000acs... no son demasiadas... pero el vol es muy elevado en los últimos días... algo vamos a tener en breve!
> 
> ...



DP..porqué crees que MTXX la sacó barata con 7,xx de bajada hoy? En mis cabalas este es un porrazo de la mie..a; se me han saltado dos puntos de la herida del CITI...joder....y con SAN fué el acabose...esperar y esperar a que baje y esperar y esperar y nunca bajo...buen Viernes...Viernes 13!!!! jejeje


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> si claro
> 
> despues de como me ha dejado botín hoy lo celebraré con chope de lagartija si consigo cazar alguna, porque no tengo para más
> 
> ...



Tranquilo hombre,tienes la firma mas chula de todo burbuja.info.Que es un poco de dinero al lado de semejante satisfaccion?


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Jun 2009)

. Repe... sniff


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Jun 2009)

Buenos días lechugitas míos ^___^!

Perder dinero en esta sin tendencia operando intradía es lo normal (para nosotros, especuladores pobres jaja).

Necesitamos ya una tendencia, que suba o baje... pero leches, aclaremosnos. 

Datos positivos: 3 bancos anoche pasaron a mejor vida.

First National Bank of Anthony, Anthony, KS 
Cooperative Bank, Wilmington, NC 
Southern Community Bank, Fayetteville, GA 

Un saludo a todos ^__^

Blackhole... Apolo tiene razón, es el mejor de burbuja.info, leches hipnotizan.
Edito:

Según el de Elliot waves, el Lunes... va a tocar la resistencia de 928 y de ahí para abajo, Bear power! ¡Qué casualidad!, el objetivo es 89X, y tal y como leí en otro lado el martes comprarían en 89X para ponerse Largos... hasta 92X.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_TwUS3GyHKsQ/SjwDY-9qzzI/AAAAAAAAA64/NJ4Sy-lMddw/s1600-h/bear.png

Umm bueno... hasta el Lunes  Portaos bien.

Dedicado a Tonuel ^^!


----------



## tonuel (20 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días lechugitas míos ^___^!



Buenos dias...

Lechuguita es ahora mismo lo único que tengo en la nevera... :o




Wataru_ dijo:


> Dedicado a Tonuel ^^!



Gracias por el gráfico... pero no hacia falta... ya sabe que mi fe en el guano es inquebrantable... :

Para esta semana espero que el sistema de este hombre acierte un poco más de lo que suele hacerlo el de Mulder... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (20 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Gracias por el gráfico... pero no hacia falta... ya sabe que mi fe en el guano es inquebrantable... :
> 
> Para esta semana espero que el sistema de este hombre acierte un poco más de lo que suele hacerlo el de Mulder...



Mi sistema lo forman muchos sistemas juntos que me han demostrado cierta eficacia, aunque ellos mismos por si solos no son suficientes para adivinar todo lo que hace el mercado, cada uno de ellos confirma a otro.

Como tengo cierta intuición y creatividad para descubrir nuevos métodos predictivos, además de tener buenas habilidades en programación, me he permitido hacer minería de datos para averiguar estadísticamente hacia donde vamos.

Ayer dije que era raro que se hiciera un máximo anual en junio, estas son las fechas de dichos máximos en los últimos 112 años:

FECHA: 1901-06-17 - HIGH: 78.26
FECHA: 1911-06-19 - HIGH: 87.06
FECHA: 1948-06-14 - HIGH: 194.49
FECHA: 1992-06-02 - HIGH: 3435.27

Como no me he quedado del todo contento con lo que tengo previsto se me ha ocurrido ver que pasaba en todos los años con la siguiente circunstancia:

- Hasta el mes de junio de ese año, marzo era el mínimo anual.
- El máximo del año ocurrió en junio o en los siguientes meses, no antes.

Es decir lo más parecido a este año posible, aquí están los años que hasta junio tuvieron mínimo anual en marzo pero hicieron máximo en junio o los meses siguientes:

FECHA: 1898-03-25 - LOW: 42.0
FECHA: 1904-03-14 - LOW: 46.41
FECHA: 1925-03-30 - LOW: 115.0
FECHA: 1926-03-30 - LOW: 135.2
FECHA: 1929-03-26 - LOW: 281.51
FECHA: 1935-03-18 - LOW: 95.95
FECHA: 1938-03-31 - LOW: 97.46
FECHA: 1968-03-22 - LOW: 817.61
FECHA: 1978-03-01 - LOW: 736.75
FECHA: 1980-03-27 - LOW: 729.95
FECHA: 1982-03-09 - LOW: 786.15
FECHA: 2003-03-12 - LOW: 7397.31
FECHA: 2007-03-14 - LOW: 11926.8

¿y cuando se hizo el máximo en todo esos años?

FECHA: 1898-08-26 - HIGH: 60.97
FECHA: 1904-12-05 - HIGH: 73.23
FECHA: 1925-11-06 - HIGH: 159.39
FECHA: 1926-08-16 - HIGH: 166.64
FECHA: 1929-09-03 - HIGH: 386.1
FECHA: 1935-11-20 - HIGH: 149.42
FECHA: 1938-11-10 - HIGH: 158.9
FECHA: 1968-12-02 - HIGH: 994.65
FECHA: 1978-09-11 - HIGH: 917.24
FECHA: 1980-11-19 - HIGH: 1009.39
FECHA: 1982-11-04 - HIGH: 1078.46
FECHA: 2003-12-31 - HIGH: 10494.4
FECHA: 2007-10-11 - HIGH: 14280.0

Tenemos:
5 veces en noviembre
3 veces en diciembre
2 veces en agosto
2 veces en septiembre
1 vez en octubre

Con lo cual tenemos que el mes más probable para hacer un máximo este año es noviembre, la posibilidad estadística de hacer máximo en junio es *NULA*.

Saquen sus propias conclusiones. 

Nota: Todo esto está aplicado al índice Dow Jones Industrial Average.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (20 Jun 2009)

yo por lo que me he estado mirando,el lunes-martes is very important...ya que sin la manipulacion del vencimiento veremos donde pueden ir los tiros..si superamos con la misma alegria que el viernes los 9565-9600 points.....a cerrar cortos y abrir largos..nos vamos hacia arriba 9850 o mas de no superarlos los 9565-9600 en esos dos dias pabajo de vuelta a los 9180-9200...veo mas lateralidad que otra cosa (400 points)a la espera de acontecimientos significativos y veo mas probabilidad de recorte el lunes que de alzas..aunque luego recupere el resto de la semana...que tengais un buen finde hamijos
P.D :El SAN ni puta idea de hacia donde va a ir...si el lunes cierra con alzas importantes otra vez ,lo largo...aunque me huele que va a ser que no


----------



## festivaldelhumor (20 Jun 2009)

y hablando de pautas y medias historicas...esta dice que la proxima semana sera bajista
sacado de la web:la bolsa desde los pirineos


Y llega el momento de hablar de una pauta estacional realmente fiable, antes pongamonos en antecedentes. Cada 3 meses tanto en España como en EEUU hay vencimiento de opciones y futuros, es el tercer viernes de Marzo, Junio, Septiembre y Diciembre. Los dias anteriores al vencimiento suele haber un aumento de la volatilidad y bastante manipulacion por parte de accionistas institucionales, hedge funds y demas, para conseguir el vencimiento que mas les convenga.
La pauta estacional es la siguiente (vista en la web de Carpatos un gran estudioso del tema), en Estados Unidos la semana siguiente al vencimiento de futuros de Junio (el vencimiento es el Viernes que viene dia 19) ha sido bajista 18 de los ultimos 21 años en el indice Dow Jones, es decir que si nos atenemos a esta pauta estacional existe un 85,7 % de posibilidades de que la bolsa baje la semana del 22 al 26 de Junio (la pauta concretamente habla del Dow Jones pero puede hacerse extensible a otros indices.)

-----A bear market is a good market-----


----------



## tonuel (21 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> *Mi sistema lo forman muchos sistemas...*
> 
> Ayer dije que era raro que se hiciera un *máximo anual* en junio, estas son las fechas de dichos máximos en los últimos 112 años:
> 
> ...



*"No tiene ningún sentido hablar de máximos anuales, absolutamente ninguno... lo he ratificado... ya está certificado..."

Antonio Sáez del Castillo (16/06/2009) Intereconomia TV*



Mulder... no se me enfade con don Antonio... pero se puede imaginar lo que opina de usted y sus sistemas... 



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mi sistema lo forman muchos sistemas juntos que me han demostrado cierta eficacia, aunque ellos mismos por si solos no son suficientes para adivinar todo lo que hace el mercado, cada uno de ellos confirma a otro.
> 
> Como tengo cierta intuición y creatividad para descubrir nuevos métodos predictivos, además de tener buenas habilidades en programación, me he permitido hacer minería de datos para averiguar estadísticamente hacia donde vamos.
> 
> ...



Buen estudio Mulder, pero todo eso no es ningún obstáculo para que en julio toquemos el 7000.

Me refiero a que estadísticamente no rompería la racha, podemos tocar el 7xxx en julio y remontar hasta máximos a final de año, la estadística se seguiría cumpliendo.

Está muy jodido saber qué va a pasar, yo de momento me fio de los datos del ECRI, nunca han fallado y dicen que se acaba la crisis (en USA) este año, ya veremos.

Había un hilo muy bueno con gráficos del ECRI a ver si alguien lo pone que no lo encuentro.


----------



## tonuel (21 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Buen estudio Mulder, pero todo eso no es ningún obstáculo para que en julio toquemos el 7000.
> 
> Me refiero a que estadísticamente no rompería la racha, podemos tocar el 7xxx en julio y remontar hasta máximos a final de año, la estadística se seguiría cumpliendo.
> 
> ...




¿Y usted se lo cree...? 

A todos nos gustaria creerlo... pero mucho me temo que no será así... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

A los buenos dias.... 


Esta semana el botas se va a comer la corbata de una hostia...


SAN a 8,20€ en preapertura... 




Saludos


----------



## Sleepwalk (22 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A los buenos dias....
> Esta semana el botas se va a comer la corbata de una hostia...
> SAN a 8,20€ en preapertura...



Buenos días...así se explica que, sin despeinarnos, le demos un revolcón al DOW Jones de 1.100 puntos.
Los americanos no tienen ni idea de lo que es invertir en paraísos rentables.
Que se vengan aquí y se dejen de brotes verdes porque sólo les sirven para bajar.
Aquí con brotes secos nos salimos de la gráfica.


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Buenos días...así se explica que, sin despeinarnos, le demos un revolcón al DOW Jones de 1.100 puntos.
> Los americanos no tienen ni idea de lo que es invertir en paraísos rentables.
> Que se vengan aquí y se dejen de brotes verdes porque sólo les sirven para bajar.
> Aquí con brotes secos nos salimos de la gráfica.



Esta semana será gloriosa...

Ahora el SAN 8,30 y bailando... :o


Saludos


----------



## Bayne (22 Jun 2009)

Buenos días 
Yo que hoy me huelo lateral...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

vamos bien...no hemos superado resistencia en apertura...se van a quedar tonteando hasta que habran los yanquis locos...
buenos dias...voy a por un cafe mata-legañas


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> vamos bien...no hemos superado resistencia en apertura...se van a quedar tonteando hasta que abran los yanquis locos...
> buenos dias...voy a por un cafe mata-legañas




Abre los ojos muchacho..., hoy te necesitamos en primera linea... :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Jun 2009)

Buenos Días ^__^

Igual que Festival.. un cafelito rápido que uff que sueño jaja e idem, me tengo que ir.

Estos bancos... andan con ganas de subir pff jaja

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Estos bancos... andan con ganas de subir pff jaja




Te acabo de poner un par de velas... sin acritud... 


SAN a 8,30€


Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

para que? si ya baja el solito..sin necesidad de ayuda ni nada....echame un ojo a las agencias a ver si sigue vendiendo
debuti....mas cortos a 8,29
ya se va acercando el canalla....


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Jun 2009)

juas es que yo ando corto en el BBVA y se resistía a caer... pero nada ya todo bien ^__^.

Se me queda la duda si intentarán testear los 2400 en el stoxx. Pero bueno.. ya a la tarde veré. 

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> para que? si ya baja el solito..sin necesidad de ayuda ni nada....echame un ojo a las agencias a ver si sigue vendiendo
> debuti....mas cortos a 8,29
> ya se va acercando el canalla....




Las agencias del SAN comprando sólo un poquito... vamos bien... 




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

vale, nos acercamos a soporte 9480 si lo tiramos ...vamos a por mas numeros rojos flechaos
vamos cae puñetero cae......
vamoosssssss...ya casi estaaaaaaa


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> juas es que yo ando corto en el BBVA y se resistía a caer... pero nada ya todo bien ^__^.
> 
> Se me queda la duda si intentarán testear los 2400 en el stoxx. Pero bueno.. ya a la tarde veré.
> 
> Un saludo




Al BBVA lo sostienen sus propias agencias... no se preocupe que está madurito... 



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Jun 2009)

Pfff me ando vistiendo y mirando.. como si fuera un partido... y que goleada!!!

Vamooss!! vamosss! A por ellos oeee! jaja

Esto... si hay alguno largo en el foro, que lo dudo... teniendo a Tonuel con su aura negativa... jaja, pues eso... que hoy nos toca a los ositos, mañana... seguro que es al revés.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Que alguien le de un donut a este hombre...xD... 




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

a ver si el puñetero bund rompe hoy los 120 ,coñe!
que por lo menos algun indice rompa algo,joer ya!
se me han escapao las ohl otra vez..por estar con el SAN monotematico...que no le quito los ojos de encima..parece un hijo discolo
se esta haciendo el remolon el muy canalla..pero el ibex esta sentenciado nos vamos a 9400...si todo sigue como hasta ahora.....y no hay sustos(noticias brotiverdianas y mierda asi)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jun 2009)

Buenos días y feliz semana a todos


----------



## rosonero (22 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pfff me ando vistiendo y mirando.. como si fuera un partido... y que goleada!!!
> 
> Vamooss!! vamosss! A por ellos oeee! jaja
> 
> ...



Buenos días ciberbolseros!!!

Esa afirmación tan ......... tonta (desde el cariño lo digo  ) más de una vez me da qué pensar que la bolsa no puede ser tan difícil. Cada día a las 17:15 hores miras es Ibex y te pones corto en todo lo que haya subido más de un 2-3% (casi siempre hay alguno) y si el día ha sido bajista pues al revés largo en algo que haya bajado más del 2-3%.

Estadísticamente (Mulder yo te invoco) la probabilidad que al día siguiente corrija o recupere respecto al día anterior se me antoja que debe ser muy alta.

Pd. No os riáis mucho del sistemita para tontos que no doy para el análisis técnico :o Voy a hacer una prueba en mi juego virtual de Rankia.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenos días ciberbolseros!!!
> 
> Esa afirmación tan ......... tonta (desde el cariño lo digo  ) más de una vez me da qué pensar que la bolsa no puede ser tan difícil. Cada día a las 17:15 hores miras es Ibex y te pones corto en todo lo que haya subido más de un 2-3% (casi siempre hay alguno) y si el día ha sido bajista pues al revés largo en algo que haya bajado más del 2-3%.
> 
> ...



ayyy,si fuese tan facil:
aqui iba a estar yo echo un manojo de nervios y el perro ladrandome para que le saque
nuestro gozo en un pozo hamijos el soporte aguanta ...habra que ser pacientes


----------



## chameleon (22 Jun 2009)

han caído los 2 eur en Solaria. que pena no tener cortos !!


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Joder con el puto ibex... si al final será verdad que estamos en la champions... :



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (22 Jun 2009)

Je je supongo que no debe ser tan fácil 

[off topic]

Por otra parte, al saludar con los de ciberbolseros me ha venido a la mente ...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g_yPoVRnNp4&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g_yPoVRnNp4&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jun 2009)




----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Jun 2009)

Volumen altísimo, me parece.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jun 2009)

Yo por lo que estoy viendo, hay bastantes probabiliades de seguir cayendo al menos durante unos días más. Personalmente era de las ídeas de Mulder respecto a una eventual subida este lunes. Bear market guys


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

bendita como ves al dollar...llegaremos al 1.38?a ser posible hoy?


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Creo que Cava ha dicho que esta semana seria bajista, hasta los 875-880 del SP500, 9050 del ibex... creo...

A ver si acierta este hombre por una vez... xD... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Volumen altísimo, me parece.



En preapertura el volumen ha sido... interesante... por decir algo y tal... 




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

el stoxx en la cuerda flojaaaaaaa.......un empujoncito masss...venga empujar


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> el stoxx en la cuerda flojaaaaaaa.......un empujoncito masss...venga empujar











Mire lo que me he comprado... dígale algo si tiene huevos... :



Saludos :


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!






al guanooooooooooooo,siiiii


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 10:32; -1,83%

9406 puntos



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Diosss.... :



Saludos


----------



## Pabajista (22 Jun 2009)

Quien se ha dejado abierto el tapon de la bañera?? !!!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Jun 2009)

Cualquiera se atreve a pronosticar nada respecto al dólar, owneds como panes me he comido, yo pensaba que cuadraba bien irse a 1,43 otra vez para que el S&P llegase a los famosos 980-1000 puntos.

Ahora parece que no llegamos, que toca corrección antes, lo normal sería que el dólar subiese.

Creo que Cárpatos dijo que había un estudio que demostraba que cada moneda tenía una tendencia a subir contra el dólar durante el periodo en el que está cerrado el mercado americano, una vez que abre el mercado americano el dólar tiende a subir frente al resto de monedas.

Según eso, si sube ahora que están cerrados en USA, más subirá cuando abran los americanos, es decir, más caídas, PERO NO LO SÉ.

Vaya caidita del ibex, el volumen era muy sospechoso.

¿Llegó el volumen?, ¿qué significa?, ¿por fin distribuyen?, ¿ya era hora?, ¿es otra cosa?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

yupiiiii...me voy a sacar al perro...que se me va a cagar en el parquet...hasta dentro de un rato chavales ..por el indice no os preocupeis ya no hay quien lo enderece por hoy
osos,osos,osos!


----------



## evidente (22 Jun 2009)

me puede decir alguién si a través de renta4 se puede ver las cotizaciones en tiempo real del ibex 35?


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

evidente dijo:


> me puede decir alguién si a través de renta4 se puede ver las cotizaciones en tiempo real del ibex 35?



Si lo contratas si... 

Y si operas un poco al mes... te sale gratis


Edito:

Si alguno de ustedes trabaja en R4... dígale a sus jefes que quiero comisión...


Saludos


----------



## chameleon (22 Jun 2009)

ojo que están dejando al BBVA fino
se desmorona
puede perder el soporte de 8.1 esta semana


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Jun 2009)

Repsol 15 millones de títulos a estas horas.

Y el precio no rebota una mierda.

Y pensar que a las 9:30 le pegaron un arreón y la pusieron en 16 euros...

Qué cabrones.


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jun 2009)

chame acertó con lo del lunes
yo falle por un dia, por tercera vez...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

Quien de los presentes sigue al Stoxx..en teoria el soporte duro es el 2385-6 ¿no es asI?
alguien arroja luz sobre esto? please?


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


>



version b:


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> Quien de los presentes sigue al Stoxx..en teoria el soporte duro es el 2385-6 ¿no es asI?
> alguien arroja luz sobre esto? please?



No se... supongo que más de uno estará ajustando su sistema... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (22 Jun 2009)

siento ir contra el sentimiento del hilo, pero me he puesto largo en SAN 

no puede ser tan fácil como que caigamos a saco toda la semana...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> version b:



el torpedo de la pradera hoy me va a invitar a cenar en una terracita fresca,verdad botitas?verdad que esta noche vas a pagar tu? juajuajuas


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> siento ir contra el sentimiento del hilo, pero me he puesto largo en SAN
> 
> no puede ser tan fácil como que caigamos a saco toda la semana...



chame todavia no hemos descontado el diferencial con el dow...nos quedan mas puntejos para caer...ten cuidadorrl


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Jun 2009)

El diferencial con el dow, la traca del viernes hasta ultimísima hora, el volumen alto, bajadas justo después del vencimiento...

Cualquiera sabe lo que intentan, speculo decía que iban a subirlo para distribuir, eso significa que tendríamos alzas y después bajadas durante el verano.

¿Y si, en lugar de eso, crean sentimiento bajista desde ya para vender cortos a mansalva y tenemos verano alcista?

Así podría ser en octubre...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Jun 2009)

¿O están distribuyendo sin importar una mieda que se desplome todo?


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El diferencial con el dow, la traca del viernes hasta ultimísima hora, el volumen alto, bajadas justo después del vencimiento...
> 
> Cualquiera sabe lo que intentan, speculo decía que iban a subirlo para distribuir, eso significa que tendríamos alzas y después bajadas durante el verano.
> 
> ...



la gente esta al loro las subidas son sin volumen salvo el cierre de futuros necesitan ofrecer un buen precio para que los alcistas piquen y luego la ultima gran subida con volumen y de ahi .. al guano :


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2009)

a punto de perder los 9400 : los perdera?

edito los perdio


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

otro soporte menos..siguiente parada 9350


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jun 2009)




----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Jun 2009)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la gente esta al loro las subidas son sin volumen salvo el cierre de futuros necesitan ofrecer un buen precio para que los alcistas piquen y luego la ultima gran subida con volumen y de ahi .. al guano :



¿Y donde ves buen precio?, ¿sería psicológico ver al Ibex empezar por 8 otra vez?, ahí me meto hasta yo, creo que compra hasta tonuel 

Soportes, please, que va muy deprisa y sin rebotes.


----------



## rosonero (22 Jun 2009)

Joer!!!!! Acabo de llamar a los Ahorro.com a ver como está mi alta de en derivados, con la que está cayendo y yo sin poder probar unos cortos ::


----------



## Bayne (22 Jun 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Si tiene pinta, lateral alcista. Sin acritud.



Me viene bien ponerlo en negro sobre blanco, así interiorizo mejor mis cagadas
Touché:o


----------



## Bayne (22 Jun 2009)

Ahora creo que es cuando viene Mulder y dice que "hemos visto los mínimos del día" jejeje


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jun 2009)

bajan las bolsas, el oro, el oil, el euro...


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿O están distribuyendo sin importar una mieda que se desplome todo?



Desde la clandestinidad

LLevan siglos distribuyendo.Luego desde casa si puedo lo pongo en graficos.

Esta en la zona 9410.Es mi cifra magica.Es la primera linea defensiva a romper antes del fibo.
Saludos


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

*Objetivo 9050...*


Cava power... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (22 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El diferencial con el dow, la traca del viernes hasta ultimísima hora, el volumen alto, bajadas justo después del vencimiento...
> 
> Cualquiera sabe lo que intentan, speculo decía que iban a subirlo para distribuir, eso significa que tendríamos alzas y después bajadas durante el verano.
> 
> ...



Pues es cierto que dije eso, pero las subidas de los últimos días, aunque han tenido más volumen que el que se venía viendo últimamente, no han sido todo lo fuertes que yo preveía. Y hoy se cae esto y el volumen sigue en su línea de estos días atrás, aunque tampoco es para tirar cohetes.

A mí me parece todo demasiado simple. Todo el mundo está bajista y la bolsa baja. No recuerdo haber visto esto muchas veces, así que, o mucho me equivoco, o ya hemos visto los mínimos de hoy (con el permiso de Mulder).
Sería lógico. Los tiburones necesitan saber si hay dinero esperando recortes para entrar y por eso tiran los índices lo suficiente como para que se de esa entrada. Si esto sucede así, si mañana o esta tarde se empieza a subir otra vez, ya está más que claro lo que están haciendo y posiblemente distribuyan lo que les queda sin que se note durante todo julio. Ya habremos visto máximos del año, pero los mínimos no los vamos a ver en bastante tiempo, si es que los volvemos a ver.

Hay que esperar a ver qué pasa hoy para lanzar un análisis en condiciones.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

los del economista (carlos doblado)tambien apuestan por bajadas por primera vez desde marzo(acertaron con el rebote los muy jodios)y estan recomendando cortos desde el viernes


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jun 2009)

o sea que no podemos con los 9850?


----------



## chameleon (22 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Los tiburones necesitan saber si hay dinero esperando recortes para entrar y por eso tiran los índices lo suficiente como para que se de esa entrada. Si esto sucede así, si mañana o esta tarde se empieza a subir otra vez, ya está más que claro lo que están haciendo y posiblemente distribuyan lo que les queda sin que se note durante todo julio. Ya habremos visto máximos del año, pero los mínimos no los vamos a ver en bastante tiempo, si es que los volvemos a ver.



coincido
a medio plazo saben que esto cae y que se tienen que deshacer del papel
después del exceso del viernes ahora tienen que colocarlo. están mareando con un lateral/alcista aburrido, cortos y largos

y cuando se sobrepase algún nivel de importancia (9850) y la gente entre con confianza, entonces pabajo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

antes pensaba que esto era bueno para que subieran,desde que os leo ya no se que pensar.......

Citigroup ha decidido elevar el precio objetivo de Santander y BBVA de 8,5 a 9,25 euros y de 8 a 10 euros, respectivamente, manteniendo la recomendación de "sobreponderar".


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> y cuando se sobrepase algún nivel de importancia (9850) y la gente entre con confianza, entonces pabajo




Yo creo que los 9850 no los vamos a pasar, la tirarán pabajo y luego p'arriba... y así hasta que les apetezca darle al botón de destroy... 




Saludos


----------



## Caída a Plomo (22 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo creo que los 9850 no los vamos a pasar, la tirarán pabajo y luego p'arriba... y así hasta que les apetezca darle al botón de destroy...
> 
> Saludos



Y ¿Para cuando será ese momento? Octubre, ese mes mágico como ninguno para los cracks o será en este verano mientras la gente está en la playita


----------



## donpepito (22 Jun 2009)

Buenos días.

Para los que llevan VERTICE360º

*AMPLIACION DE CAPITAL DE VERTICE TRESCIENTOS SESENTA GRADOS, S.A.*​ ​ ​ *Proporción: 1* acción nueva por cada derecho, *LIBERADA*.​ ​ *Periodo de ampliación: *​ ​ 1. Periodo de suscripción: Del 22 de junio al 6 de julio de 2009. 
 <o></o>
2. Tenéis de plazo hasta las *16:00 horas del día 3 de julio *para grabar en el Shell las suscripciones de los clientes que deseen acudir a la ampliación. En este sentido, y al ser una ampliación liberada acudiremos a la ampliación con todos los clientes, y ese mismo día, procederemos a la venta por lo mejor de los derechos sobrantes.​


----------



## kemao2 (22 Jun 2009)

YO tras el vencimiento so claramente bajista , bajadas suave hasta perder el soporte del 9200 y partir de ahí el espectáculo bajista. 


POngo las predicciones de Rbotic del foro labolsa.com que se cumplen de forma estrategica muy bien. Ya verrmos tras el verano si se cumple o no, pero hasta la fecha el cabrón calca todas sus predicciones




Vienen los días negros! y volverán a ser claves los clásicos niveles místicos que en un movimiento de caida se tornan en fuertes resistencias...pero vamos poco a poco...

(1) El infranqueable 9.200 no fue tal... pero no por ello deja de ser un nivel místico, así que el primer movimiento de caida nos llevará a frenar dichas caidas en el místico 9.200.

(2) El frenazo empezará en el 9.200 e iremos desacelerando la caida soportándonos en el 9.100, el 9.000 i el 8.900.

(3) Llegados a los 8.9xx intentaremos varias veces llegar y superar los 9.000, sin éxito.

(4) La evidencia de no poder alcanzar los 9.000 nos llevará a los 8.100 rápidamente.

(5) El místico 8.100 tiene que ser de nuevo un gran soporte, que dará lugar a otro aburrido y aprovechable lateral (8.100 - 8.450), al tercer, cuarto intento de romper el 8.100 nos iremos sin solución de continuidad hacia el 7.700 y el 7.500.

Hay una esperanza es que el 7.500 pueda no ser perforado y conseguir que no volvamos a rebasar los actuales mínimos anuales...pero eso ya se verá más adelante... ya en Octubre/Noviembre con el 7.500 podremos entrar a comprar nuevamente.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

kemao2 dijo:


> YO tras el vencimiento so claramente bajista , bajadas suave hasta perder el soporte del 9200 y partir de ahí el espectáculo bajista.
> 
> 
> POngo las predicciones de Rbotic del foro labolsa.com que se cumplen de forma estrategica muy bien. Ya verrmos tras el verano si se cumple o no, pero hasta la fecha el cabrón calca todas sus predicciones
> ...



joer pues si que sabe cosas el bicho ese, yo con llegar a los 9180...voy mas que sobrao
El SAN ya me esta empezando a dar plusvalias en serie
a ver ese soportillo del stoxx.....un poquito masss


----------



## Pabajista (22 Jun 2009)

Los de minimos del dia y tal pueden pasar a recoger su owned


----------



## Gamu (22 Jun 2009)

Pabajista dijo:


> Los de minimos del dia y tal pueden pasar a recoger su owned



nunca un owned llegó tan rapido... demasiados owneds para los que siguen alcistas.


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy me he pasado la mañana en la agencia expoliado....err que diga tributaria y despachando otros asuntillos, no he visto nada del mercado salvo la apertura.

Acerté la previsión de que hoy tendríamos gap al alza, y lo hemos tenido, también dije que teníamos que corregir antes de volver a subir y hemos corregido, todo esto era para el Stoxx.

Bien, vamos bien, ¿que nos queda, los mínimos del día? pues en este caso la previsión se la voy a dar a LCASC, aunque yo pensaba algo similar a el, el objetivo de bajada eran los 2389 más o menos, el mínimo de hoy en el Stoxx está en 2384, no se como se lo montan los cuidadores del Stoxx pero siempre son 5 puntos exactos más allá del objetivo.

Y ahora voy a ponerme a revisar la estadística que saqué el sábado pasado a ver que dia se hizo el mínimo absoluto de esos años donde el mínimo del año hasta junio fue en marzo.

Ahora mismo se lo pongo.

Y felicidades a los que están cortos, tanto los de cortísimo plazo como a los de medio plazo, que estos últimos algún día tenían que acertar


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jun 2009)

pero si todavia no ha caido mas abajo de los minimos esos


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

uy... 



Ibex 35 a las 12:52 -1,97%

9392 puntos



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jun 2009)

Botín y los brotes verdes un año después del somos los mejores
eran 10.500, pero bueno


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Hoy me he pasado la mañana en la agencia expoliado....err que diga tributaria y despachando otros asuntillos, no he visto nada del mercado salvo la apertura.
> 
> ...



Mulder estamos pegando saltos una y otra vez sobre ese nivel...al final va a cascar....Lo ves posible?y si es asi..hasta donde crees que podemos caer?
grache mile..yo del stoxx no tengo ni papa .ni siquiera tengo tiempo real


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 2445,5 en el Stoxx máximo de los próximos días...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



Buenos días... esto lo escribí el viernes, he cerrado el corto en el Stoxx, por ahora el mínimo 2385,5... 

He abierto un largo en Stoxx en 2390, con stop en 2380...

Saludos...

PD: Si se apoya en 2382/3, aconsejaría abrir largos...


----------



## chameleon (22 Jun 2009)

la bolsa siempre sube


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

sois unas perrakas despiadadas me estais haciendo dudar.....voy a esperarme un rato..pero creo que vais a tener razon...


----------



## Speculo (22 Jun 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> nunca un owned llegó tan rapido... demasiados owneds para los que siguen alcistas.



Demasiados clavos ardiendo los que veo yo por aquí. El mínimo de las once y pico se ha pasado por tres o cuatro puntos.
Yo voy alcista con Acerinox (Mittal ya se vendieron por stop de beneficios) y no descarto correcciones, pero veo demasiadas ganas de bajadas y demasiada gente, no solo en este foro, con acciones vendidas. 
La experiencia dice que cuando tanta gente inexperta tira hacia una dirección concreta, los que tienen la información de lo que realmente pasa, tiran hacia el otro lado, aunque solo sea por joder.





_Nota: Para que no haya malos entendidos, yo soy inexperto como el que más._


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2009)

Tenemos que los máximos de los años en que hasta junio el mínimo fue en marzo, ocurrieron en estas fechas (para que se acuerden sin tener que buscar el post de nuevo):

FECHA: 1898-08-26 - HIGH: 60.97
FECHA: 1904-12-05 - HIGH: 73.23
FECHA: 1925-11-06 - HIGH: 159.39
FECHA: 1926-08-16 - HIGH: 166.64
FECHA: 1929-09-03 - HIGH: 386.1
FECHA: 1935-11-20 - HIGH: 149.42
FECHA: 1938-11-10 - HIGH: 158.9
FECHA: 1968-12-02 - HIGH: 994.65
FECHA: 1978-09-11 - HIGH: 917.24
FECHA: 1980-11-19 - HIGH: 1009.39
FECHA: 1982-11-04 - HIGH: 1078.46
FECHA: 2003-12-31 - HIGH: 10494.4
FECHA: 2007-10-11 - HIGH: 14280.0

Tenemos:
5 veces en noviembre
3 veces en diciembre
2 veces en agosto
2 veces en septiembre
1 vez en octubre

¿cuando se hizo el mínimo absoluto en esos años?

FECHA: 1898-03-25 - LOW: 42.0
FECHA: 1904-03-14 - LOW: 46.41
FECHA: 1925-03-30 - LOW: 115.0
FECHA: 1926-03-30 - LOW: 135.2
FECHA: 1929-11-13 - LOW: 195.35
FECHA: 1935-03-18 - LOW: 95.95
FECHA: 1938-03-31 - LOW: 97.46
FECHA: 1968-03-22 - LOW: 817.61
FECHA: 1978-03-01 - LOW: 736.75
FECHA: 1980-03-27 - LOW: 729.95
FECHA: 1982-08-09 - LOW: 769.98
FECHA: 2003-03-12 - LOW: 7397.31
FECHA: 2007-03-14 - LOW: 11926.8

Tenemos:
*¡11 veces en el mismo marzo!*
1 vez en agosto
1 vez en noviembre

Creo que los resultados no dejan ningún lugar a la duda, es abrumadoramente probable que este año ya hayamos visto el mínimo anual a estas alturas.

No se fien de mi, ¡compruébenlo uds.mismos! si ven que he cometido algún error me lo dicen, por favor. Aunque todo está calculado mediante programas, no se ha hecho nada a mano.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Jun 2009)

Por cierto, que el SAN tiene un dibujo horrorosísimo...

No ha podido aguantar más que el día del vencimiento (manipulado), el fibo 38,2% y se ha venido abajo, cuidado porque se podría ir hacia el 6,63 en el medio plazo...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

que os den por el ojal... sin acritud... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto, que el SAN tiene un dibujo horrorosísimo...
> 
> No ha podido aguantar más que el día del vencimiento (manipulado), el fibo 38,2% y se ha venido abajo, cuidado porque se podría ir hacia el 6,63 en el medio plazo...
> 
> Saludos...




Por qué cree usted que sigo manteniendo la fe... 

lo dicen hasta las runas que me acabo de echar...



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

es que voy apalancado hasta las trancas y no esta el horno para muchos bollos ultimamente
a ver si esta es la buena....
euro en minimos de la sesion...vamos,vamos,vamos..
P.D tengo que entregar un trabajo esta tarde y aqui estoy todo enganchao....jajajaja esto va a ser mi ruina profesional


----------



## chameleon (22 Jun 2009)

al botas sólo le gusta que le joda la señora botas


----------



## chollero (22 Jun 2009)

hoy la sesion es claramene bajista, no esperareis que acabemos en verde? esta tarde seguimos bajando


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> al botas sólo le gusta que le joda la señora botas



Vende esos papelitos ahora que puedes... :o



Saludos


----------



## Gamu (22 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Demasiados clavos ardiendo los que veo yo por aquí. El mínimo de las once y pico se ha pasado por tres o cuatro puntos.
> Yo voy alcista con Acerinox (Mittal ya se vendieron por stop de beneficios) y no descarto correcciones, pero veo demasiadas ganas de bajadas y demasiada gente, no solo en este foro, con acciones vendidas.
> La experiencia dice que cuando tanta gente inexperta tira hacia una dirección concreta, los que tienen la información de lo que realmente pasa, tiran hacia el otro lado, aunque solo sea por joder.



yo no estoy corto ni largo, estoy fuera de mercado. Asi que no me afecta ningún wishfulthinkismo. 

Si vuelvo a entrar será cuando vuelva a tocar los 8000. ¿Pero a estos precios? ni harto de vino. Es IMPOSIBLE que este año el ibex acabe en positivo con la que va a caer en España, y ahora estamos en positivo...

En lo que si te doy la razon en que si hay inexpertos cortos, los que manejan el cotarro tiran en la direccion contraria. Pero yo no conozco mucha gente que sepa ponerse corta, y los que lo hacen siguen el mercado al minuto.


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> En lo que si te doy la razon en que si hay inexpertos cortos, los que manejan el cotarro tiran en la direccion contraria. Pero yo no conozco mucha gente que sepa ponerse corta, y los que lo hacen siguen el mercado al minuto.



Yo tampoco... de los que se metieron en la cresta de la ola cerca de los 16000 conozco unos cuantos... aún esperan recuperarse... No saben que pudiera alguien ponerse corto..., sólo esperan en vano recuperar lo que han perdido para vender y no volver... en fin... una lástima...


"pero si no compras como vas a vender..." gacela dixit :



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

pues yo os digo que hoy esta corto hasta el barrendero....aun asi creo que voy a aguantarme hasta el cierre...seguro que me arrepiento..pero en fin


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Menudo aburrimiento... a ver si los americanos vienen con ganas de fiesta... :o




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

con que se mantengan como ahora ya nos hacen felices a ti y a mi


----------



## donpepito (22 Jun 2009)

Esas caídas a las 17:00h de hasta el -3,90% ... como las echamos de menos... pero eso es historia!

... el staff del BOTAS... ha echado las redes... ya mismo vuelve a recoger!


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> con que se mantengan como ahora ya nos hacen felices a ti y a mi



Yo quiero más... quiero ver al botas suplicar clemencia bajo mis pies... :




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (22 Jun 2009)

SLR ha perdido claramente los 2 eur
se nos va decidida a 1,6


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esas caídas a las 17:00h de hasta el -3,90% ... como las echamos de menos... pero eso es historia!
> 
> ... el staff del BOTAS... ha echado las redes... ya mismo vuelve a recoger!




Eso me faltaba a mi... que se uniera usted a los dadores pol saco... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 Jun 2009)

No... para eso y otras cosas.. está PEPON... hace tiempo que no cae por aquí.


----------



## chameleon (22 Jun 2009)

he estado un tiempo ausente del hilo y no sé quién es PEPON, ¿alguien me ilumina?


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No... para eso y otras cosas.. está PEPON... hace tiempo que no cae por aquí.



Me pareció verle buscando los 11000... 












Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

PEPON es un rico heredero....el master&commander de los futuros..


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> he estado un tiempo ausente del hilo y no sé quién es PEPON, ¿alguien me ilumina?





festivaldelhumor dijo:


> PEPON es un rico heredero....el master&commander de los futuros..



Venga pepon... pásese a saludar... se que está leyendo el hilo... 




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 14:24 -2,01%

9388 puntos





*Vamos Rafa....* :


Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

volvemos al ataquerrl! cruzar los dedos


----------



## chameleon (22 Jun 2009)

REP haciendo mínimos del día 15.43 !!!

tentación...


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Diossss... me tengo que ir a comer.... cagüentodo... :



Que me lo pinchen en vena joder..... :





Saludos :


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

el SAN se defiende como gato panza arriba...cae mal bicho.cae!
el stoxx mira al abismo y el abismo le devuelve la mirada.....mulderrr echame un cable primo...que pasara si lo rompeeee
Bund 120 ...ole por el y lo que representa....todo el mundo a los bonos..digo a los botes!


----------



## chameleon (22 Jun 2009)

_






*"Sin duda hemos visto los mínimos del día"*_​


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

dios,esta siendo todo tan sencillo que tiene que haber trampa por algun lado ..ni un barrido de cortos ...algo no cuadra


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Jun 2009)

Largo en REP 15.43€ Stop 15.28€...

Saludos...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (22 Jun 2009)

al final mi aventura con san me ha dejado en tablas

he perdido las comisiones, pero en fin despues del cabreo del viernes recueprar lo perdido en una mañana no está mal


seguiré a ver como va, aunque tiene buena pinta para meterse en cortos, pero por hoy ya no, mi corazón no aguantaría otra como la del viernes


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (22 Jun 2009)

alguien me podría decir si ha subido la volatilidad?


Si es así puede que empecemos a tener nuevos participantes en la bolsa, estilo de fondos más agresivos


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Jun 2009)

Yo me salí del BBVA en 8.49... iba a almorzar y no me fiaba, lo espero un poco más arriba para entrar de nuevo, veremos si hay suerte.

Un saludo

LCASC, los tienes de hierro macho... el petroleo estaba bajando fuertecillo.


----------



## chameleon (22 Jun 2009)

volatilidad a la baja


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (22 Jun 2009)

entro largo en gamesa, pero sólo para ver si recupera de aqui al final del día


me parece muy fuerte la bajada del 6% que ha tenido


sino al final del día me salgo con lo que haya:


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (22 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> volatilidad a la baja



entonces no me lo explico


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo me salí del BBVA en 8.49... iba a almorzar y no me fiaba, lo espero un poco más arriba para entrar de nuevo, veremos si hay suerte.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> LCASC, los tienes de hierro macho... el petroleo estaba bajando fuertecillo.



Espero no quedarme más que unos minutos, horas como mucho... por cierto, BBVA es bajista a más no poder...

Saludos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

ahora la zona 9380-9400 deberia hacer de techo .....y de ahi para abajo de nuevo...si no es asi ...mal rollito para los cortukis


----------



## carvil (22 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes 

*Acciona pone en marcha su quinto parque eólico en EEUU *

La compañía española ha puesto en servicio el que ya es su quinto parque eólico en Estados Unidos. La nueva instalación está ubicada en Oklahoma, y cuenta con una potencia de 123 megavatios.


Salu2


----------



## chameleon (22 Jun 2009)

con la que se está pegando el crudo, no entiendo porqué REP está tan arriba


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Jun 2009)

Juas esta frase me ha echo gracia:

Making money while sleeping is soo beautiful 

... ojito a todos que la resistencia del SP en 928 tenemos que testearla antes de irnos agusto para abajo.

En poco tiempo... la respuesta. De momento, aprovechando que estoy afuera, miraré plácidamente.

Un saludo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas esta frase me ha echo gracia:
> 
> Making money while sleeping is soo beautiful
> 
> ...



no se ,no se...mira el grafico no hace amagos de alzas por ninguna parte ...ni un triste pullback en serio...vamos de soporte en soporte y tiro por que me toca..ni siquiera aprovechan el poco volumen para subir ...como los yankis abran al nivel que ahora se va a oir la hostia hasta en despeñaperros....yto tengo el boton en el gatillo temblando pero lo veo muy rojo..como esto no cambie ya


----------



## Tuttle (22 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> con la que se está pegando el crudo, no entiendo porqué REP está tan arriba



Porque es el dolar el que se está fortaleciendo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

alla vamos...guano ven a miiii
el dow pierde los 8400 nosotros como el que oye llover


----------



## rosonero (22 Jun 2009)

Mientras todo cae, Bankinter, repitiendo su jugada preferida, de 8.42 a 8.55 durante el almuerzo. 

Voy a volver a llamar a los de Ahorro.com, que va a tardar más mi alta que la de Tonuel :-(


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

podeis correr pero no esconderos...botas llename los bolsillossss


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2009)

Parece que esta tarde también toca bajar un poco, aunque yo creo que alrededor de las 17:30 volveremos a irnos arriba, es decir, al cierre europeo.

No me había fijado, hoy es luna nueva, hay cambio de tendencia.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Jun 2009)

Si sigue bajando así a la altura de 902 en el Sp, cierro cortos y abro largos ajustados en el stop claro.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

no le dejan caer..los muy bribones...a ver si el SP pierde los 900 y le siguen sosteniendo con tanta alegria
yo solo miro ya al bund +0.49 el es mi guia y mi pastor


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jun 2009)

Invertia.com - Urquijo: Los mercados han pecado de optimismo y es de esperar una corrección

saludos, urquijo no falla


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que esta tarde también toca bajar un poco, aunque yo creo que alrededor de las 17:30 volveremos a irnos arriba, es decir, al cierre europeo.
> 
> No me había fijado, hoy es luna nueva, *hay cambio de tendencia.*



Estamos bajistas en el largo plazo, alcistas en el medio y bajistas en el corto... qué tendencia cambiamos...? :

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> va a tardar más mi alta que la de Tonuel :-(



Como te hagan como a mi... te va a llegar justo cuando vuelva a subir... :o




Saludos :o


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 16:00; -2,33%

9357 puntos




Botas... Botitas... ¿te acuerdas de tu compañero tonuel...? :



Saludos :


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

vamos que ya casi lo tenemos...


----------



## rosonero (22 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Si sigue bajando así a la altura de 902 en el Sp, cierro cortos y abro largos ajustados en el stop claro.



Ya queda poco  pero parará ahí?


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Ya queda poco  pero parará ahí?



Abre largos si tienes huevos... :



Saludos :


----------



## Kujire (22 Jun 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

YUUUUUUUU JUUUUUUUU

perdón Buenos Días!

perdemos los 900 en el ESEPE yeahhh


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> YUUUUUUUU JUUUUUUUU
> 
> perdón Buenos Días!
> 
> perdemos los 900 en el ESEPE yeahhh




No me de esos sustos por diosssss... :




Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> YUUUUUUUU JUUUUUUUU
> 
> perdón Buenos Días!
> 
> perdemos los 900 en el ESEPE yeahhh



Demasiado fácil, no se están resistiendo. Ni fingiendo ... nada.
Ummm ummm... ^___^ No se que hacer... jaja


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

todavia estan ahi,ahi ....pero esto pinta muy pero que muy bien....un empujoncito mas..uno solo....
y mis sistemas dandome señal de compra,en grafico diario arghhhhhhh esto es de locos!


----------



## rosonero (22 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Abre largos si tienes huevos... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :



No es cuestión de huevos, sino de resistencias, soportes y cosas de esas que tú te pasas por el forro por que vas a largo plazo.


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> No es cuestión de huevos, sino de resistencias, soportes y cosas de esas que tú te pasas por el forro por que vas a largo plazo.




Compre Arcelor... me lo dice el sistema... ese que dice usted que me paso por el forro... :o



Y lo dice acertadamente... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 Jun 2009)

Ya han ganado algo de plata como diria Kujire.. ahora me hacen el favor de cerrarme los cortos... para dejar al IBEX PATRIO como se merece! XD


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

*Toritossss...

Hoy vais a morir.....*







Saludos


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Estamos bajistas en el largo plazo, alcistas en el medio y bajistas en el corto... qué tendencia cambiamos...? :
> 
> Saludos...



La de corto plazo, obviamente.


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya han ganado algo de plata como diria Kujire.. ahora me hacen el favor de cerrarme los cortos... para dejar al IBEX PATRIO como se merece! XD



Espere, espere... que voy a mirarme por última vez la cuenta de R4 antes de que llegue el subidón... 



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Jun 2009)

Esto ya me gusta más... sino se resisten le quita toda la emoción (comentario de un violador jaja).

¿Um cual ha sido el punto justo de rebote? 903.20 u algo así. El mínimo del 17 de Junio fue 903.78. A rebotado en ese suelo.

Veremos si aguanta.

Un saludo

Siguiente punto de interes 907


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Jun 2009)

La última vez (hace tres o cuatro días) que el ibex perdió el 9350 se fue del tirón a 9200.

Mirad la sesión del miércoles pasado y comparadla con la de hoy.

Son igualitas.

ED: eso es que a los manipuladores del Ibex se les ha estropeado el generador de números aleatorios...


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Uyyyy..

El SAN en mínimos del dia... que lástima.... 




Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Jun 2009)

Me pongo corto... no quiero perderme el 900 estando afuera ^__^!


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Voy a tener que revisar mi sistema... :


*Arcelor -6,27%...*


Compren... compren...



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

Soltar al ibex ya! liberarlo! secuestradores!
ojo al petroleo...creo que nos estan queriendo decir algo(yo ya veo señales por todos lados)


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Voy a tener que revisar mi sistema... :
> 
> *Arcelor -6,27%...*
> 
> Compren... compren...



Esa era una de mis elegidas para este viernes, pero al final compré ACX que solo baja un 1.68% 

Por un pelo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

en arcelor no entro yo ni loco ...es como una especie de gamesa borracha
creo que nuestro indice va a empezar a entrar en razon


----------



## rosonero (22 Jun 2009)

Nuevo ataque a los 902 del SP, los está tocando :


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2009)

En el stoxx ya hemos perforado el mínimo de junio que estaba en 2365.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Jun 2009)

El dow apunto de perder los 8400 ... venga no seáis malos... un poco más please ^___^


----------



## rosonero (22 Jun 2009)

No me jodais que yo acabo de entrar largo en GAM, MIT y SAN
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
En el juego de bolsa virtual de Rankia


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 16:37; -2,46%

9345 puntos


¿Alguien dijo mínimos...? :


Saludos


----------



## Bayne (22 Jun 2009)

Wbuffete debe estar disfrutando como un enano


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Esa era una de mis elegidas para este viernes, pero al final compré ACX que solo baja un 1.68%
> 
> Por un pelo.



Revise su sistema... :

el mio dice que seria bueno entrar ahora en Arcelor... no el viernes... xD :o




Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Jun 2009)

A ver qué pasa si el ibex pierde los 9350, tengo curiosidad.

El otro día los perdió sin falta de que el S&P perdiera los 900, las cosas del tipo de cambio supongo...


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Wbuffete debe estar disfrutando como un enano



Acabo de volver a mirar la cuenta de R4 por si acaso... diossss... como ha cambiado el cuento... :




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

muerde el polvo,siiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jun 2009)

SP 901 dow pierde los 8400

como ayer me enteré que el nuevo numero de la bestia es para los contertulio de friker el 616, no el 666... le queda un 48% de caida aun...


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Píllalo festival... que el muy cabrón aún pretende volar... 







Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

hombre ,ahora hay que hacer la subidita de cierre...pero creo que esta vez tengo a la tendencia de mi lado(por fin)...os acordais de cuando subiamos por teletransporte?...pues me da que se va a repetir lo mismo pero al reves

coñe..que hoy estaba trichet en los madriles...esto es lo que ha dicho...
Trichet: Todavía podemos ver turbulencias inesperadas en el sector financiero
..eso y que nos bajemos el sueldo


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

No hay subidita que valga... lo quiero todo... y el mio al punto por favor... :



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jun 2009)

segundo intento de tirar los 900.... a ver que tal


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Jun 2009)

Estos días con la tendencia, tan clara... es como robarles los caramelos a los niños ^___^.

Bueno, mi sobrina se resiste a que le quite los gusanitos...

El caso es... €€ ven a mi 

Weeeeeee!!! wee!! conseguido ^_______^!


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Minuto y marcador a las 17:04

Ibex 35 ; -2,57% 9337 puntos

SP500 ; -2,29% 900,13 puntos

Santander ; -3,69% 8,10€




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> segundo intento de tirar los 900.... a ver que tal



pole!
jejeje


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pole!
> jejeje



899,88... lo he visto con estos ojitos...:



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> 899,88... lo he visto con estos ojitos...:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



casi capicua


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2009)

Para el S&P yo tenía prevista la llegada a 888.

Y eso no desharía el rebote, aunque el límite está en 886.


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Para el S&P yo tenía prevista la llegada a 888.
> 
> Y eso no desharía el rebote, aunque el límite está en 886.



875... ni pa ti ni pa mi... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> 875... ni pa ti ni pa mi...



No me sirve y no es negociable


----------



## rosonero (22 Jun 2009)

Hombre!!! Sería un poco de justicia divina que el SAN acabara cerrando hoy en 8.01 y perdiera los 40 cts que ganó el manipulado viernes.


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No me sirve y no es negociable




Pues chúpate ésta...










Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (22 Jun 2009)

Opsss... ese de negro es* darth BOTIN*... y el empalado uno de los asiduos cortitas del SAN .


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Opsss... ese de negro es* darth BOTIN*... y el empalado uno de los asiduos cortistas del SAN .



Quítese las gafas de bucear... hágame el favor... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

a ver si tienen eggs de subirlo a los 9400 y le meto unos minis para mañana


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jun 2009)

sanganchao! sanganchao!

ahora estan los dos en 8402 y 901.... a ver ahora que la bajada tiene que ser al unisono....


----------



## chameleon (22 Jun 2009)

de verdad somos lo peor
con la cantidad de chicas que hay ahora mismo en la playa, y nosotros aquí mirando los numeritos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

vamos a terminar justito en el soporte...para despistar


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> de verdad somos lo peor
> con la cantidad de chicas que hay ahora mismo en la playa, y nosotros aquí mirando los numeritos...



Yo estoy "trabajando"...

Cabrones... ésto será mi ruina... 



Dow 8380


Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> de verdad somos lo peor
> con la cantidad de chicas que hay ahora mismo en la playa, y nosotros aquí mirando los numeritos...



como mañana haga lo mismo que hoy ....ya si que me puedo ir a la playa


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Jun 2009)

¿Y ahora que le pasa al eurostoxx? ¿porqué baja tanto?... El Sp apenas se ha movido.


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> como mañana haga lo mismo que hoy ....ya si que me puedo ir a la playa




Lo hará hamijo... no lo dude... :


muchacha... una de gambas... (a 10€ la gamba of course...) 



Saludos


----------



## Catacrack (22 Jun 2009)

Dejar de empujar para abajo, que me estais dejando la cuenta de R4 en pelotas. Perdidas de casi 5 cifras en un solo dia es mucho para mi corazon.


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Los que vayan largos que se pongan en fila... 


Edito:



Catacrack dijo:


> Dejar de empujar para abajo, que me estais dejando la cuenta de R4 en pelotas. Perdidas de casi 5 cifras en un solo dia es mucho para mi corazon.



Haberlo dicho antes coño... ¿y se espera al cierre...?


Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Jun 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Dejar de empujar para abajo, que me estais dejando la cuenta de R4 en pelotas. Perdidas de casi 5 cifras en un solo dia es mucho para mi corazon.



 jurrr ¿Otro Don Pepito pero con mala pata? Menos mal que este es un foro de 4 pobretones jaja


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

ouh yeahhhhh,cerrada casi en minimos...toma vela negra!


----------



## Bayne (22 Jun 2009)

Dow 8,366.44 -173.29 (-2.03%) 
S&P 500 898.68 -22.55 (-2.45%) 
Nasdaq 1,777.55 -49.92 (-2.73%) 
10y bond 3.71% -0.01 (-0.27%)


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Dejar de empujar para abajo, que me estais dejando la cuenta de R4 en pelotas. Perdidas de casi 5 cifras en un solo dia es mucho para mi corazon.



¿cuando aprenderemos a poner stops antes de que las pérdidas alcancen las 5 cifras?


----------



## Kujire (22 Jun 2009)

Pregunta:



> ¿Qué están haciendo en el NYSE floor en este momento?
> 
> Respuestas:
> 
> ...



saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

Bueno muchachos no nos decepcioneis...os hemos mostrado el camino ...ahora es vuestro turno de recorrerlo...
U S A! U S A! U S A!
ahora si ......me pongo a currar mas agusto que un arbusto


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Jun 2009)

Sin Stops se gana muchísimo más... pero claro, es porque no hay una gestión del riesgo. El palo llega cuando menos te lo esperas y duele... duele mucho.

Te lo dice otro que ha llegado a perder 5 cifras... Nunca mais!

Un saludo


----------



## Catacrack (22 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿cuando aprenderemos a poner stops antes de que las pérdidas alcancen las 5 cifras?




Siempre que me saltaba un stop luego recuperaba al dia siguiente y asi un dia tras otro, ahora ya aguanto el dolor.

Dame buenas noticias y dime que esta caida a sido para coger aire y que la semana sera alcista...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Jun 2009)

Vaya siestita buena... 

Me ha saltado el stop del stoxx, las rep se han quedado casi igual, y mis cortos en SAN y BBVA siguen bien...

Enhorabuena a los cortos!  Ahora todas las fuerzas que se dirijan hacia el 880 del S&P, ahí se cambiará la tendencia o no de medio plazo...

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Pregunta:
> 
> 
> 
> saludos




Ummm estas preguntas son de las que le gustan a mi madre... 

umm Ummm, yo creo que estarán apostando a si al final quedamos por encima de 900 o no... jur jur


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Dame buenas noticias y dime que esta caida a sido para coger aire y que la semana sera alcista...



Esta semana no lo creo... pero la que viene tiene toda la pinta... 


Pero... pregúntele a Mulder... por si ha tenido en cuenta la luna y tal... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Sin Stops se gana muchísimo más... pero claro, es porque no hay una gestión del riesgo. El palo llega cuando menos te lo esperas y duele... duele mucho.
> 
> Te lo dice otro que ha llegado a perder 5 cifras... Nunca mais!
> 
> Un saludo



Eso depende de donde pongas los stops, yo los suelo poner a 1 o 2 puntos, incluso a medio punto en el caso de criterias o ibrs, según lo volátil que sea un valor, la semana pasada me llegó a saltar el que tenía en BME a 2 puntos y perdí (solo 3 cifras), pero ha sido la única vez que me ha pasado esto y espero que no se repita.

Aunque se que algún dia volverá a pasar, mientras le saque mucho más al mercado de lo que el me saca a mi estaré contento.


----------



## Bayne (22 Jun 2009)

Desde otro hilo del foro he llegado al LEAP para verano de 2009, pero creo que aquí también es pertinente



> (11) En Alemania, se plantea un problema similar a causa de la elección nacional de septiembre próximo. Después de la elección, los problemas bancarios del país estallarán en los medias, junto con varios cientos de miles de millones de activos de riesgo en los balances de los bancos regionales. Se está lejos de la magnitud de los problemas de los bancos EEUU o británicos, pero Berlín, sin duda, deberá hacer frente a potenciales quiebras. Fuente: AFP/Google, 25/04/2009, y en EEUU los bancos ayudados por el estado federal simplemente disminuyeron sus préstamos a la economía, al contrario, de lo que se consideraba debían hacer. Fuente: CNNMoney, 15/06/2009



El GEAB N°36 está disponible! Crisis sistémica global: El impacto conjunto de las tres « olas monstruosas » del verano 2009


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2009)

Tenemos mínimo del día en el S&P en 893, ya estamos muy cerca del 888, espero que lo alcance en algún momento entre las 19:30 y las 20:30.

Yo creo que ahí nos giraremos, pero habrá que estar atentos a lo que pueda suceder.

- Ese debería ser el mínimo para unos cuantos días, pero no lo será para toda la semana.
- El viernes, como ya he insistido varias veces, vamos a hacer un mínimo muy importante para iniciar largos a medio plazo.


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Yo no me quedaba largo sin un stop ni loco... :o


Bueno... la verdad es que no me pondria largo ni loco... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Desde otro hilo del foro he llegado al LEAP para verano de 2009, pero creo que aquí también es pertinente
> 
> 
> 
> El GEAB N°36 está disponible! Crisis sistémica global: El impacto conjunto de las tres « olas monstruosas » del verano 2009



novedad!
novedad!
novedad!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

me acaban de traer una multa de trafico ...jajajajaja si es que no le dejan ser feliz a uno
y el del economista resumiendo la sesion y lo que (segun el) nos espera


Aunque hay quien no sabe ni ver esto, el gráfico habla claramente al mostrar que la semana pasada tuvimos la pérdida de un importante primer soporte; y con hueco. El cierre del hueco del pasado viernes sugería menor presión bajista, pero en caso alguno anula el patrón en doble techo ?t1t2- que puede verse en el adjunto. Un patrón que tiene objetivo mínimo en la zona de los 9.000 puntos y que perfectamente podría extender las cesiones hacia los 8.800 puntos sin que ello dejase de ser completamente normal tras un alza previa descomunal. Tras el vencimiento, precio y volumen se han normalizado de nuevo. Los bajistas mantienen el control del muy corto plazo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jun 2009)

con los 900


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo no me quedaba largo sin un stop ni loco... :o



Yo tampoco me quedaría corto sin stop ni loco.


----------



## Sleepwalk (22 Jun 2009)

*“percibo que mis clientes tienen miedo al verano ¿será por el recuerdo de la crisis r*

De la Carta de la Bolsa:

Moisés Romero - 
“En las dos últimas semanas son muchos los clientes que se han acercado a mi despacho preguntando sobre las expectativas del verano. Hay miedo al verano, lo percibo. Antaño era al revés. Los mejores operadores de la Bolsa esperaban la llegada de agosto para hacer el agosto, porque los volúmenes de negocio eran cortos y las posibilidades efectuar movimientos orquestales a cara descubierta eran muchas. Es decir, se podían manipular muchos corros de otros tantos valores. Desde la Crisis rusa desatada en pleno verano, el estío provoca muchos dolores de cabeza a unos y a otros, porque temen que se reproduzcan sucesos luctuosos en lo que respecta a la Bolsa. Yo no sé qué responder a mis clientes, aunque insisto en que los mercados han ido muy lejos desde el Gran Rebote. Yo no tengo miedo al verano, porque para mi es fácil asumir, no sería sorpresa alguna, que el deterioro de los mercados de acciones sea más pronunciado, combinado con reacciones técnicas al alza. En cualquier caso, con escalones descendentes...” 

“...¿Cuántos peldaños más? Si calculamos bien el deterioro potencial de los activos a nivel global, que el Gran Rebote anuló, y lo trasladamos al mercado español, porque de esta situación no se va a librar nadie, no es descabellado considerar que una valoración de los activos ajustada a las nuevas circunstancias nos lleva a una caí*da promedio de los mercados del 30%. Es decir, que aún ha recorrido a la baja sin asumir otras consideraciones. Entonces ¿estarí*an bien valorados los mercados con caí*das del orden del 30% en el año? Los grandes estrategas lo afirman y los mercados lo niegan...” 

“...Hay una serie de circunstancias que planean sobre las Bolsas al margen de sus propias valoraciones, de sus reajustes obligados. Por ejemplo, el alza constante de los precios del petróleo; el deterioro de los resultados empresariales; la amenaza de la deflación en un contexto de mayor debilidad económica y enfriamiento del consumo; el renacer de las tensiones geopolí*ticas y la posible caí*da de los mercados emergentes, por cuanto no serán capaces de llevar la manija de este gran embrollo mundial, por mucho que se empeñen determinados agitadores. El temor al verano con mimbres tan débiles, resultados empresariales acumulados tan negativos y expectativas tan flacas ¡ay! de los brotes verdes, está justificado, entiendo, en esta ocasión, porque el verano actual es la continuación de los desafí*os del verano pasado, que aún no han concluido...” 

“...Desde el Gran Rebote, la Bolsa está sumida en el disparate. Mejor dicho, no hay Bolsa. Se está cotizando una Gran Salida de la Depresión, pero quizá no sea así. No obstante, el precio del dinero sigue en niveles cero y los inversores comienzan a salir de la madriguera, porque ya han pasado mucho tiempo ociosos ¿El dinero se va a mover en dirección a la Bolsa? No lo tengo claro. Hay mucha demanda de preferentes (un timo), bonos corporativos. Además, la Bolsa no ha depurado excesos. Sucede lo mismo con otros activos, como el inmobiliario, que sigue aún en niveles de burbuja en España. El dinero tiene que comenzar a moverse en cualquier momento...” 

“...Como sucedió en Grandes Crisis pasadas los índices se han estirado cuando peor van las cosas, cuando el sentimiento de Crisis ha sido más agudo y doloroso. Antes del inicio de la recuperación, lo adecuado, según pautas de ciclos anteriores, es buscar valores con sólidos fundamentos y buenos dividendos, aunque en este último apartado no hay que caer en la trampa del dividendo pasado, porque muchas empresas los van a recortar, principalmente los bancos. Sí, hay anticipación, pero creo que la Bolsa ha vuelto a cometer excesos...” 

(Junio. Pinar de Cahmartín (Madrid). Extracto de la conversación mantenida con el director de una sucursal bancaria) 

Item más: Geoff Lewis, de J.P. Morgan, señala que los mercados de acciones a nivel global están sobrecomprados, y están en disposición de sufrir caídas en los próximos meses dado que los recientes signos de recuperación económica no son sostenibles. “Todos los mercados están sobrecomprados. Veremos correcciones durante los meses de verano. La historia sugiere que lleva cuatro años que las economías se recuperen después de una crisis bancaria, aunque durante este periodo veremos bruscos rallys alcistas. La situación no ha empeorado tanto como se preveía, lo cual es diferente a decir que las cosas están mejorando” 

La Carta de la Bolsa


----------



## Bayne (22 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> novedad!
> novedad!
> novedad!



Perdón perdón, me es imposible leer todo


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo tampoco me quedaría corto sin stop ni loco.




Depende del grado de apalancamiento y de lo que puedas aguantar... of course... :o

Tarde o temprano veremos los 3000... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 Jun 2009)

No antes de una nueva ampliación del SAN... será el detonante... AGOSTO puede ser un mes INFERNAL!


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Arcelor -6,43%
Abengoa -5,60%
Ferrovial -5,27%
Iberia -5,25%





Hoy por ti... mañana por mi... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No antes de una nueva ampliación del SAN... será el detonante... AGOSTO puede ser un mes INFERNAL!



otra mas?


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No antes de una nueva ampliación del SAN... será el detonante... AGOSTO puede ser un mes INFERNAL!



No hay prisa...


tengo palomitas y cervecita fresca de sobra... 



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No antes de una nueva ampliación del SAN... será el detonante... AGOSTO puede ser un mes INFERNAL!



¿Hipótesis o rumor entre gestores de Hegde  ? Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Depende del grado de apalancamiento y de lo que puedas aguantar... of course... :o
> 
> Tarde o temprano veremos los 3000... :



Como mis estadísticas me parecen razonables, creo que será más tarde que pronto. Espero que su cuenta lo pueda aguantar, hamijo


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No antes de una nueva ampliación del SAN... será el detonante... AGOSTO puede ser un mes INFERNAL!



Leyendo lo que dice el GEAB, mis análisis y mis estadísticas, agosto o septiembre van a ser los meses más idóneos para ponerse cortos.

El detonante podría ser la llegada del S&P a los 1300 puntos, esto podría ocurrir el 3 o 13 de agosto, si no llega en agosto a esa cifra habrá que fijarse en algún dia alrededor del 25 de septiembre. Probablemente, 21-24-27 de septiembre.

edito: miro mis análisis y veo como fecha más probable agosto que septiembre.


----------



## donpepito (22 Jun 2009)

Las nuevas compras del BOTAS en USA.... estimación SEPTIEMBRE-OCTUBRE.... con un precio de 5,00€ nueva acc, con derechos.


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Como mis estadísticas me parecen razonables, creo que será más tarde que pronto. Espero que su cuenta lo pueda aguantar, hamijo



Lo hará... y si no siempre estaré a tiempo de mover al frente tropas procedentes de vanguardia... :

Además... Agosto y Octubre están al caer...

nunca mejor dicho... 




Saludos


----------



## Riviera (22 Jun 2009)

A ultima hora he cerrado los cortos del san en 8.11 con entrada el viernes en 8.27 y he abierto largos en ibr en 3.105.Si mañana os levantais oyendo golpes no os cagueis en el plan e,sere yo dandome cabezazos


----------



## donpepito (22 Jun 2009)

GAMESA... son plusvalias aseguradas, al igual que MTS... siempre que el mercado acompañe.


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El detonante podría ser *la llegada del S&P a los 1300 puntos*, esto podría ocurrir el *3 o 13 de agosto*, si no llega en agosto a esa cifra habrá que fijarse en algún dia alrededor del 25 de septiembre. Probablemente, 21-24-27 de septiembre.



Creo que voy a ir poniéndole unos cuantos nelsons... con el permiso de DP por supuesto... 




Saludos


----------



## Riviera (22 Jun 2009)

jo,jo,jo Natra -12.77 de bajada.Aqui hay pelotazo fijo.Los suizos de barry se hacen con el control de la produccion en Valencia creo que este julio.Estemos atentos.


----------



## donpepito (22 Jun 2009)

No es porque han dicho que necesitan ampliar capital... algo he leído en días pasados. ?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jun 2009)

Siento desanimar a los bajistas, entre los cuales me encuentro, pero en el DJI no hay volumen.


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Wbuffete debe estar disfrutando como un enano



Aún no
Todo llega

Está el DJI haciendo algo parecido a una sopera.Nos va a marear un rato.

Siento no poder postear los gráficos prometidos.

Me voy a entrenar.

Puede iniciar una nueva onda,no os asustéis

Chao


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jun 2009)

Mulder, si el SP llega a 1300, le invito a una mariscada.

Palabrita del niño Jesús.


----------



## donpepito (22 Jun 2009)

TRE,,, están actuando igual que con ANA, hace unas semanas... echar a las manos débiles para pegarle la subida hasta el dividendo de JULIO -primera semana-

Por supueso que hoy he vuelto a comprar a 30,43€ unas cuantas miles.... el dinero hay que moverlo.

MADRID --Técnicas Reunidas SA (TRE.MC) dijo el lunes que el contrato que se adjudicó para la construcción de la instalación de unidades de destilación e hidrotratamiento de la refinería SATORP en Arabia Saudí asciende a EUR1.200 millones. 

Esta refinería es una sociedad conjunta entre Saudi Arabian Oil Co. y la francesa Total SA (TOT) y la pasada semana se conoció que Técnicas Reunidas se encontraba entre las compañías adjudicatarias. 

En un hecho relevante remitido a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores, Técnicas Reunidas señaló que este es el sexto contrato que le adjudica la petrolera estatal saudí y que es el de mayor cuantía hasta la fecha. 

Técnicas Reunidas cerró el lunes con baja del 4,6% a EUR30,41 en un entorno de caídas generalizadas.


----------



## Riviera (22 Jun 2009)

Es venta a los suizos,eso es seguro.El como lo estan disfrazando es algo que se me escapa,echa una ojeada en la cnmv y si entiendes algo lo compartes,a servidor estas cosas le vienen muy grande.Pero que los suizos llevan ya varias visitas a valencia y que en julio se ponen a conducir la produccion eso es seguro.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Siento desanimar a los bajistas, entre los cuales me encuentro, pero en el DJI no hay volumen.



Vamos a cerrar con alrededor de 220 millones... y veníamos haciendo 80-150 M.

Hay mucha gente esperando un cierre por debajo de 900 para ponerse corto. La idea es que mañana empezará bajando y en 870-880 Zas! nos iremos hacia arriba. (Teoría robada xD)


----------



## donpepito (22 Jun 2009)

MADRID -Un grupo de trece entidades financieras se han hecho con una participación total del 6,1% de la compañía SOS Cuétara SA (SOS.MC) tras ejecutar las garantías ofrecidas por accionistas de la compañía. 

En un comunicado al regulador bursátil español, Commerzbank indicó el lunes que el sindicato bancario de los accionistas Inversiones Patrimoniales SL, Unión de Capitales SA y Demi-Stone SL se ha hecho con 8,4 millones de acciones de la compañía de alimentación que habían sido pignoradas por esas sociedades. 

El sindicato bancario está formado, entre otros, por Commerzbank AG (CBK.XE), Banco de Sabadell SA (SAB.MC), Banco Pastor SA (PAS.MC), Banco Popular Español SA (POP.MC), Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argentaria SA (BBV) y Deutsche Bank AG (DB). 
Página Web: Grupo SOS


----------



## Kujire (22 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Vamos a cerrar con alrededor de 220 millones... y veníamos haciendo 80-150 M.
> 
> Hay mucha gente esperando un cierre por debajo de 900 para ponerse corto. La idea es que mañana empezará bajando y en 870-880 Zas! nos iremos hacia arriba. (Teoría robada xD)



jeje muy buena, me encanta ... también necesitaremos un catalizador, algo que nos ayude a subir, y que la gente entienda "que claro, por eso sube" ... a ver qué se inventan :

Siempre hay catalizadores, el de hoy lo "reivindica" el BM, ie, el banco mundial que nos sale ahora que vamos a crecer menos de lo esperado jur jur y que va a aser más largo y más duro de lo que pensaban, ... y ya ves los del NYSE temerosos venden jiji pero si están viendo en la tele el US Open!


----------



## donpepito (22 Jun 2009)

The Mitchell Report | Deep Capture: exposing the crime of naked short selling


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jun 2009)

Ojito que en el STOXX 50 tenemos los 3 back ravens en 4 horitas y con volumen oiga, con fundamento.


----------



## Kujire (22 Jun 2009)

*minuto y marcador ...............*

voy a cambiar de joystick .... para darle precisión al asuntillo .... si tal me dicen cómo quieren que se lo estacione y eso... el parking es el de costumbre en estos casos jeje

Dow 8,354.05 -185.68 (-2.17%)
S&P 500 895.27 -25.96 (-2.82%)
Nasdaq 1,769.27 -58.20 (-3.18%)


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TRE,,, están actuando igual que con ANA, hace unas semanas... echar a las manos débiles para pegarle la subida hasta el dividendo de JULIO -primera semana-
> 
> Por supueso que hoy he vuelto a comprar a 30,43€ unas cuantas miles.... el dinero hay que moverlo.




Bajando la media de la pillada.. eh hamijo... al estilo tonuel... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> voy a cambiar de joystick .... para darle precisión al asuntillo .... si tal me dicen cómo quieren que se lo estacione y eso... el parking es el de costumbre en estos casos jeje




Póselo en el fondo... ya sabe usted a que me refiero... :




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Está el DJI haciendo algo parecido a una sopera.



Pues a ésto en mi casa lo llamamos sangria... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 Jun 2009)

Si... cuando lleguen las plusvalías en TRE... nos tomaremos unas cuantas botellas de 
* 
Belle Epoque de Perrier-Jouet*.


----------



## evidente (22 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si... cuando lleguen las plusvalías en TRE... nos tomaremos unas cuantas botellas de
> *
> Belle Epoque de Perrier-Jouet*.



acabo de ver cómo están ANPI y MTXX y casi se me sale el café por la nariz...cual es tu previsión? especialmente por ANPI

Y hoy me he unido al club GAMESA, una experiencia extraordinaria...la emoción de perder dinero con argumento renovable


----------



## Kujire (22 Jun 2009)

*Breaking News ... White House*

P. Obama firma la ley anti-tabaco.... + de 400k estadounidenses fallecen al año por culpa del tabaco, + de 1000 niños al día se convierten en fumadores en US. Cuesta 1B$ en gastos asociados a esta dependencia, y es la primera causa de muerte evitable en US, (.... la segunda son la armas:?). Esta ley no prohibe el tabaco, y viene a ser una copia light de las leyes europeas para proteger a los niños y a futuras generaciones, .... la ceremonia de firma se realiza en el exterior de la casa blanca, ya llegó el verano y le han sacado el escritorio al jardín para que la firme.


----------



## Alexandros (22 Jun 2009)

Hola a todos!

Estos días estoy más ausente debido a que me está saliendo curro, por suerte.
Se notan mucho estos brotes verdes si 

Pues nada, a ver si esta semana vemos bajadas guapas y "consolidamos niveles" para luego seguir subiendo muuuucho durante en el verano y así para Octubre puntuar los saltos de los brokers de Wall y la plaza de la Lealtad jeje. Ya sabes Tonuel que para recoger primero hay que sembrar, deja que se confién y que suban muy alto, ya no les quedará el comodín de la recuperación aunque en realidad da igual fijo que peta el mercado de bonos, quiebra algún país o empieza alguna guerra asi que...

Un +1 a Speculo por el comentario del otro día, por cierto.

Un saludo.

Dow *8,373.54 * -166.19 (-1.95%)
S&P 500 *897.38 * -23.85 (-2.59%)
Nasdaq *1,773.33 * -54.14 (-2.96%)


10y bond 3.68% -0.04 (-1.08%)


Los bombarderos ya llegarán, ahora se están poniendo hasta arriba de munición:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Mulder, si el SP llega a 1300, le invito a una mariscada.
> 
> Palabrita del niño Jesús.



Yo también me apunto, no llega a 1300 ni "jarto vino"... tendríamos que romper todas las líneas de tendencia bajistas, superar los 3 fibos gordos:
-38,2% 1013
-50% 1122
-61,8% 1230

Sería más o menos como decir que el Ibex vuelve a los 13.000/14.000 puntos...

PD: Lugar, fecha y hora...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Vamos a cerrar con alrededor de 220 millones... y veníamos haciendo 80-150 M.
> 
> Hay mucha gente esperando un cierre por debajo de 900 para ponerse corto. La idea es que mañana empezará bajando y en 870-880 Zas! nos iremos hacia arriba. (Teoría robada xD)



En el 881 está el 23,6% de toda la bajada desde máximos. Habrá que estar con el dedo encima del ratón preparados... :

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes/noches a todos:

Tengo una duda que me corroe. Vereís, no tengo mucha idea de como cotizan los bonos.

Por ejemplo T-NOTE 10 Y:

Según el Yahoo finance ahora está en 3.97%. Pero no sé si es el Cupón Cero ( cosa que dudo), la TIR.

Sin embargo, en el prorealtime el future está en 114 puntos, y ahi ya si que no tengo ni puta idea de lo que significa.

Muchas gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Alexandros (22 Jun 2009)

Hola otra vez.

Esta mañana he escuchado en Intereconomía a un analista recomendando un fondo "Carmiñanc"  que daba alrededor de un 30% de plusvalías. ¿No huele esa mierda a estafa Ponzi? Un 30% me parece monstruoso frente a lo que un bono estatal o un banco puede ofrecer por ejemplo.


"Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras" rezaba el anuncio.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jun 2009)

Para los amantes de las EMA´S, creo que de señalar, que se está produciendo lo que llama Cárpatos un triple cruce la muerte.

Con la particularidad de que la MM de 18 está, al contrario de lo habitual, por encima de la de 4 y 40. Y esto sólo ocurre en las grandes ocasiones.

Cómo el 19 de Mayo de 2008.


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2009)

Parece que mis previsiones se siguen cumpliendo, el S&P ha llegado 889.25 alrededor de las 19:30.

No podemos decir que el objetivo haya sido alcanzado plenamente pero en 888.75 hay una resistencia (ahora soporte) de largo plazo que ya nos ha parado otras veces durante la subida si hacen algo de memoria, así que voy a dar el toque por bueno y el cambio de tendencia por producido.

No será nada fácil bajar de ahí, si es que al final perforamos ese soporte, porque no creo que lo pasemos a corto plazo.

Hubiera entrado largo en el Stoxx si hubiera estado aquí para verlo.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Jun 2009)

Mulder... con lo de 1300 en Agosto pfff sería de largo el mayor rally de la historia. No creo que lo veamos... subidas pues porque no.

Un saludo

¿La Manita hacia que lado toca hoy?


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Nos vamos al guano... aquí y ahora... los máximos ya los hemos visto... :

A ver si esta noche desempolvo el libro de Don Antonio Sáez del Castillo y continuo viendo la luz... 

Deberian hacer lo mismo :


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jun 2009)

haremos la figura de la sopera?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que mis previsiones se siguen cumpliendo, el S&P a llegado 889.25 alrededor de las 19:30.
> 
> No podemos decir que el objetivo haya sido alcanzado plenamente pero en 888.75 hay una resistencia (ahora soporte) de largo plazo que ya nos ha parado otras veces durante la subida si hacen algo de memoria, así que voy a dar el toque por bueno y el cambio de tendencia por producido.
> 
> ...



2 cosas:
-Te has dejado una hache, y
-El 889.25 ha sido en el futuro o en el contado? A mi en CFD's me marca el mínimo de hoy en 893,8... :

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Buenas tardes/noches a todos:
> 
> Tengo una duda que me corroe. Vereís, no tengo mucha idea de como cotizan los bonos.
> 
> ...



Me Quoteo, a ver si alguien me ilumina.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Vamos a cerrar con alrededor de 220 millones... y veníamos haciendo 80-150 M.
> 
> Hay mucha gente esperando un cierre por debajo de 900 para ponerse corto. La idea es que mañana empezará bajando y en 870-880 Zas! nos iremos hacia arriba. (Teoría robada xD)


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

*ZAS...*


en toda la boca... 


Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Jun 2009)

Mixtables, no es mía la idea. Yo tengo pocas... jaja Soy de esos de los que creen que lo importante no es saber, sino tener el teléfono de los que saben.
(Es coña en?).

De bonos ni idea... pero ni idea, ni idea...

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Voy calentando la plancha... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mulder... con lo de 1300 en Agosto pfff sería de largo el mayor rally de la historia. No creo que lo veamos... subidas pues porque no.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> ¿La Manita hacia que lado toca hoy?



Es posible que no lleguemos para agosto pero si para septiembre que es la segunda fecha importante que tengo.

Aunque algo en mis análisis me dice que será en agosto.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Jun 2009)

Va a acabar prácticamente en mínimos intradía...

Saludos...

PD: Mixtables, yo sé menos de Bonos que Wataru_ 
PD2: Acabamos de hacer mínimos intradía...


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD2: Acabamos de hacer mínimos intradía...




Que lástima hoyga... 


SP500 al cierre; -3,06%

893,06 puntos




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 2 cosas:
> -Te has dejado una hache, y



Corregido, siento el error tan evidente.



> -El 889.25 ha sido en el futuro o en el contado? A mi en CFD's me marca el mínimo de hoy en 893,8... :
> 
> Saludos...



Pues yo hablo del futuro que sale en Interdin y me consta que es el adecuado, lo que ocurre en IG cuando hay vencimiento es que siempre se pasa unos dias desacompasado con el futuro.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Jun 2009)

Financial -4.17% 

Uff uff... mañana hay fiesta ^___^


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jun 2009)

Aviso a navegantes, 100MM en 15 minutos.

Volume: 280.38M


----------



## festivaldelhumor (22 Jun 2009)

buenas noches ....viva y bravo ese es mi dow...le habeis echado un ojo al sector financiero?....BA se ha quedado cerca de un megadown...algo huele a pocho en dinamarca


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Jun 2009)

Volume: 291.10M joder....


----------



## Kujire (22 Jun 2009)

*minuto y marcador ...............*

Hemos cerrado en 888.00 en el futuro del ESEPE

Estamos de Suerte ES CAPICÚA!!!!

Tenemos un nuevo mínimo para la colección de mínimos del día

Dow 8,364.78 -174.95 (-2.05%)
S&P 500 893.05 -28.18 (-3.06%)
Nasdaq 1,766.19 -61.28 (-3.35%)


----------



## Hank Scorpio (22 Jun 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Hola otra vez.
> 
> Esta mañana he escuchado en Intereconomía a un analista recomendando un fondo "Carmiñanc"  que daba alrededor de un 30% de plusvalías. ¿No huele esa mierda a estafa Ponzi? Un 30% me parece monstruoso frente a lo que un bono estatal o un banco puede ofrecer por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Voy a intentar responderte.
En fondos a día de hoy son plusvalías normales en muchos fondos de renta variable ESTE AÑO. También muchos años anteriores, no así en 2008.
Por ejemplo un carmignac:







Creo que lo ves claramente

Los Carmignac solían ser gestionados de forma bastante profesional.
Puedes verlo en:
Los mejores fondos|Valores Liquidativos|Rentabilidad de Fondos|Rating de Fondos|Colocación de Activos

Si te parece mucho un 30% es que no has visto RV rusa o de otros emergentes


----------



## carvil (22 Jun 2009)

Buenas noches 

LCASC creo que esta siguiendo los futuros de Junio mire mejor los futuros de Septiembre (ESU09)

Salu2


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hemos cerrado en 888.00 en el futuro del ESEPE



Pues al final si que hemos alcanzado la cifra que tocaba, mañana rebotón.

Tonuel, ya se cual es la postura de tu wishful thinking.


----------



## Alexandros (22 Jun 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Voy a intentar responderte.
> En fondos a día de hoy son plusvalías normales en muchos fondos de renta variable ESTE AÑO. También muchos años anteriores, no así en 2008.
> Por ejemplo un carmignac:
> 
> ...





Gracias por la respuesta, pero de todas maneras no me acabo de fiar. Mejor palmo pasta en la bolsa, que por lo menos es más divertido.

Y ya te digo, un 30% me parece escandaloso. Todas las estafas ponzi funcionan hasta que alguién se pira con la pasta.

Un saludo.


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> LCASC creo que esta siguiendo los futuros de Junio mire mejor los futuros de Septiembre (ESU09)
> 
> Salu2



Me parece que el CFD que sigue LCASC está indexado al contado del S&P.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (22 Jun 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, pero de todas maneras no me acabo de fiar. Mejor palmo pasta en la bolsa, que por lo menos es más divertido.
> 
> Y ya te digo, un 30% me parece escandaloso. Todas las estafas ponzi funcionan hasta que alguién se pira con la pasta.
> 
> Un saludo.



No te fíes de esas cosas, eres tu mismo el que debe valorar a los gestores y su cartera. Yo los uso para mercados que no son fácilmente accesibles.

Mira yo empece con fondos de inversión de este tipo para mercados no accesibles de forma tan directa (También eran otros tiempos), por ejemplo China e India.

Ahora estoy barajando la posibilidad de un ETF sobre el indice de Vietnam o un fondo del mismo que incluya algo de las antes citadas.


----------



## Alexandros (22 Jun 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> No te fíes de esas cosas, eres tu mismo el que debe valorar a los gestores y su cartera. Yo los uso para mercados que no son fácilmente accesibles.
> 
> Mira yo empece con fondos de inversión de este tipo para mercados no accesibles de forma tan directa (También eran otros tiempos), por ejemplo China e India.
> 
> Ahora estoy barajando la posibilidad de un ETF sobre el indice de Vietnam o un fondo del mismo que incluya algo de las antes citadas.





Huau hamijo, yo ya me pierdo por esos lares. Pero en fin, me alegro de que disfrute de jugosas plusvalías


----------



## carvil (22 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me parece que el CFD que sigue LCASC está indexado al contado del S&P.



No lo sé por que no utilizo esa plataforma : pero vamos que la diferencia que estaba marcando los futuros de Junio y los de Septiembre era esa +o-


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jun 2009)

felicitar a chame por el acierto

y yo tambien me felicito por fallar por tercera vez consecutiva por un dia


----------



## El_Presi (22 Jun 2009)

Russia Stocks Fall 20% in World?s First Bear Market Since March - Bloomberg.com

Russia Stocks Fall 20% in World’s First Bear Market Since March


----------



## nief (22 Jun 2009)

Presi me estas diciendo que se ha escoñado la bolsa rusa un 20% hoy?


----------



## carvil (22 Jun 2009)

Sí..ha bajado eso.. pero para ellos no es problema que se repite otra vez la cierran..... y ya no hay problema 

Salu2


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jun 2009)

no joer! lee el link


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jun 2009)

Russia’s Micex Index tumbled more than 20 percent from its 2009 peak, becoming the world’s first benchmark equity index to enter a bear market since global stocks began rallying in March.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (22 Jun 2009)

nief dijo:


> Presi me estas diciendo que se ha escoñado la bolsa rusa un 20% hoy?



No 7.80%

Baja el petroleo y el gas, el MICEX se basa básicamente en empresas de materias primas.


----------



## carvil (22 Jun 2009)

Creo que todavía queda bajada hasta llegar al primer objetivo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jun 2009)

Yo en función de lo visto hoy, sigo estando bajista.

Mañana me owenais... 

Buenas noches caballeros.


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues al final si que hemos alcanzado la cifra que tocaba, *mañana rebotón.*
> Tonuel, ya se cual es la postura de tu wishful thinking.




Tome Mulder, le acabo de echar unas cartas en pleno wishful... 


A ver si acierta la que ha salido... :







Saludos


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Aviso a navegantes, 100MM en 15 minutos.
> 
> Volume: 280.38M




Las manos fuertes ya están aquí...





y están vendiendo... :



Saludos


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2009)

Bueno señores estoy en racha , una pena haberme quedado dormido entre bajista a eso de las 10:00 cuando ya bajaba un 1,20% pero esto tiene buena pinta señores


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jun 2009)




----------



## chollero (22 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues al final si que hemos alcanzado la cifra que tocaba, mañana rebotón.
> 
> Tonuel, ya se cual es la postura de tu wishful thinking.



tu sistema dice que mañana reboton? tantas horas mirando graficos para eso?


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2009)

chollero dijo:


> tu sistema dice que mañana reboton? tantas horas mirando graficos para eso?



A eso se le llama el wishful thinking del larguista hamijo... :


Mañana estaria bien que subieran los valores en los que estais pillados... pero el botas es mio... lo huelo chavales... :




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Jun 2009)

esto ya ha empezado, la luna, el tercer viernes de junio, el veranito, equinoccio, micex, el grafico del año pasado, los bancos devuelven la pasta...


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2009)

chollero dijo:


> tu sistema dice que mañana reboton? tantas horas mirando graficos para eso?



La diferencia es que yo se que ya toca rebotar y porqué, otro puede decir que 'como hemos bajado tanto' ya toca, pero la segunda opinión podría estar equivocada porque se basa en nada para hacer su afirmación, tal y como pudimos ver el año pasado, o como hemos podido ver con los que estaban cortos durante este rebote que se pasaban todos los días clamando por una corrección.

Lo curioso es que además no he mirado ni un gráfico para decir esto porque ya tenía el objetivo que se ha alcanzado hoy más que previsto, lo conté con hoja de ruta y todo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1767086-post46180.html


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Jun 2009)

mulder, recuerdas cuando la bolsa rusa caia 7%, luego un 10% y luego la cerraban?

nosotros nos cagabamos patas abajo....


pues igual es posible que repitamos


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo lo espero en 888, nivel donde aun seguiríamos con el rebote en vigor, si llegamos ahí y giramos es que aun queda rebote para rato.
> 
> edito: Hay que decir también que el Stoxx si ha perdido niveles importantes y ahora mismo está muy bajista.




¿Si mañana rompemos los 9200 le puedo poner un nelson...? 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Jun 2009)

cuanto tiene que caer el nikkei esta noche para que mañana no seamos rebotistas?


----------



## chollero (23 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La diferencia es que yo se que ya toca rebotar y porqué, otro puede decir que 'como hemos bajado tanto' ya toca, pero la segunda opinión podría estar equivocada porque se basa en nada para hacer su afirmación, tal y como pudimos ver el año pasado, o como hemos podido ver con los que estaban cortos durante este rebote que se pasaban todos los días clamando por una corrección.
> 
> Lo curioso es que además no he mirado ni un gráfico para decir esto porque ya tenía el objetivo que se ha alcanzado hoy más que previsto, lo conté con hoja de ruta y todo:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1767086-post46180.html



mañana te explico mi sistema


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Jun 2009)

pues imagino que con que no suba,ya tendremos alguna caida en apertura...a ver yo expongo mi plan ...mañana apertura alcista o casi plana..futuros americanos positivos..a los 15 minutos se da la vuelta y caemos a lo bestia .fanfarria general por un lado..rechine de dientes por el otro ..el ibex se zumba los 9200,pero no mucho mas ..los americanos se quedan planos..volvemos a un diferencial de + - 800 points con el dow y ahi se queda quieto enganchao hasta las 3.30..a partir de ahi subiremos y subiremos ..cerramos en positivo ,los yakis recuperan algo y cuando ya nos hayan sacado a todos fuera entonces se dedicaran a caer otra vez (el jueves o el viernes)
es una caca de plan pero creo que por ahi andaran los tiros ..ojala me equivoque y tengamos un perfecto dia bajista como el de hoy ...yo seria un gallardon feliz...pero ya sabemos que aqui nunca es nada tan facil......saludos


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

chollero dijo:


> mañana te explico mi sistema




Éste es mi sistema:


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BOROIQOZ6Xo&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BOROIQOZ6Xo&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Don Antonio for president... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Éste es mi sistema:
> 
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BOROIQOZ6Xo&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BOROIQOZ6Xo&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> ...



jajajajajaja !que despelote! a corto..a corto..usted es un especulador
el unico que hay a corto de las grandes empresas es el BOTIN jajajaja que grande


----------



## chollero (23 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> cuanto tiene que caer el nikkei esta noche para que mañana no seamos rebotistas?



da igual lo que caiga, el Nikkei está en niveles del año 85, a los japos ya no se la dan con queso, ya salieron escaldados, y aqui parece que no aprendemos


----------



## carvil (23 Jun 2009)

El futuro del Nikkei ha cerrado en 9665

Salu2


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Jun 2009)

joder hace 25 años pago 1 millon y medio por un ordenador!!

que prepotente el pavo este no?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Jun 2009)

ay calla,calla,que sus conocimientos valen un potosi,son dadores de dicha y abundancia sin freno
yo ya me he hecho fan de los dos del viejales que dice que cs ha comprado fonosa y del pionero del spectrum


----------



## chollero (23 Jun 2009)

si es un prepotente, parece mentira que en pleno siglo XXI, todavia queden adivinos de estos que te quieren vender la moto


----------



## carvil (23 Jun 2009)

Es lo que les pierde a los vendedores de crecepelos, incumplen las 2 primeras reglas del Trading *Revisión y Autoanálisis*=Humildad

Edito: con todos mis respetos para el señor Saez del Castillo


----------



## Interesado (23 Jun 2009)

Me ha hecho gracia este hombre.

<object width="640" height="400"><param name="movie" value="http://www.megavideo.com/v/8LDRHJND07d8e3469ae915e3cd455ac6d256712b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.megavideo.com/v/8LDRHJND07d8e3469ae915e3cd455ac6d256712b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="400"></embed></object>

"Sólo cortos, o no estar en el Banco Santander"


----------



## chollero (23 Jun 2009)

lo que no cuadra mucho es la rentabilidad del sr del telefono, si invierte a largo plazo, no sera el Dr Mulder el que habla al telefono?


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Jun 2009)

Stocks suffered the worst one-day loss in two months, dropping the S&P 500 back into negative territory for the year in a broad-based sell-off, as investors reconsidered the health of the economy.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Jun 2009)

Bueno chicos, me voy a currar. Os dejo el Ibex en CFD's de IGMarkets en -127... no seáis malos...  

Nos leemos x la tarde. 

Saludos...


----------



## Bayne (23 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Bueno chicos, me voy a currar. Os dejo el Ibex en CFD's de IGMarkets en -127... no seáis malos...
> 
> Nos leemos x la tarde.
> 
> Saludos...



Buenos días,
Pues ahora está en -86, sube poco a poco...¿será el rebotón que dice Mulder? Esperar y ver
Los futuros USA en verde pálido +10

Saludos


----------



## Riviera (23 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Os dejo el Ibex en CFD's de IGMarkets en -127... no seáis malos...



Las poluciones nocturnas de igmarkets me las tomaria como sentimiento contrario extraordinariamente fiable.Hacen y deshacen para saltar stops como les viene en gana.Ahora mismo el ibex esta en -85 y los demas indices apenas se han movido.


----------



## Samzer (23 Jun 2009)

*Fuertes pérdidas en todas las bolsas del sudeste asiático*

Todos los parqués del sudeste asiático comenzaron hoy la jornada con acusadas pérdidas de hasta casi el 4,5 por ciento en el caso de Ho Chi Minh, tras la recogida de beneficios registrada ayer.

En Vietnam, el selectivo VNIndex de la plaza financiera de Ho Chi Minh (antigua Saigón) abrió en 437,78 unidades después de disminuir 20,33 enteros, el 4,44 por ciento. En Indonesia, el índice compuesto JKSE del mercado de Yakarta empezó a negociar en 1.901,32 puntos tras bajar el 3,73 por ciento ó 73,7 unidades.

En Tailandia, el indicador SET del mercado bursátil de Bangkok se depreció 17,62 enteros, el 3,02 por ciento, y comenzó la sesión en 564,67 puntos. En Filipinas, el selectivo PSEI de la bolsa de valores de Manila descontó 51,58 unidades, el 2,14 por ciento, y arrancó en 2.360,3 enteros. En Singapur, el índice Straits Times de la ciudad-estado restó 46,81 puntos, el 2,06 por ciento, que lo dejaron en 2.220,11 unidades.

Fuertes pérdidas en todas las bolsas del sudeste asiático - 1350457 - 23/06/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Jun 2009)

buenos y madrugadores dias...una pista de si avanzamos hacia un verdadero nuevo desastre bursatil o a una mera correccion pueden estar en los cds de los paises....donde pueden verse? sabe alguien si estan subiendo los diferenciales?


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

Con que se desplome el santander el resto puede subir al infinito si quieren... dos veces... :


SAN 8€ now


Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Jun 2009)

Dios Santo... menudo desplome de Bankinter en Segundos... en nada ha bajado una barbaridad.

Ah ^__^ Buenos días

Lo han subido un 2% en otros pocos segundos... joder eso es volatilidad.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Jun 2009)

yujuuuu..vamos bien, sector banquitos cayendo en picado


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Jun 2009)

bueno acabo de cambiar mi put del ibex con elasticidad 8 por uno mas bestia elasticidad 15 , que sea lo que dios quiera


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

*Os vais a cagar larguistas...*


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *Os vais a cagar larguistas...*





esto tiene buena pinta


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Jun 2009)

futuros dow en diferido de las 9:00 sube un 0,01


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

Buenos días señores!.

Mucha atención, que me da en el hocico esto pueda darse la vuelta.


----------



## chameleon (23 Jun 2009)

largo en TRE a 30,60
sigo largo en SAN, si no se revalorizan se las regalo al banco :


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Buenos días señores!.
> 
> Mucha atención, que me da en el hocico esto pueda darse la vuelta.




puede pasar cualquier cosa :


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Buenos días señores!.
> 
> Mucha atención, que me da en el hocico esto pueda darse la vuelta.




Si... tiene toda la pinta... 






Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Jun 2009)

Que poco dura esa alegria.... TRE ... buscando el camino perdido.

PD: Buenos y alcitas días... el IBEX, NO PERDONA MINUSVALÍAS.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> sigo largo en SAN, si no se revalorizan se las regalo al banco :









Saludos :o


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

Martillos en STOXX50 en 4 horas . ( Sin Vol)


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

Vendan antes de que sea demasiado tarde... que luego será peor... :o




Saludos


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Jun 2009)

se dio la vuelta :

edito vuelve al rojo


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se dio la vuelta :




A las gacelas hay que dejarlas correr.... y luego... *ZAS*... :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Jun 2009)

Esto ya es más normal... nos tratan de engañar, amagan, etc... 

Lo de ayer no fue normal, ha saco la caída. 
Veremos lo que pasa... pero uff pedazo subidón acaba de dar 

Un saludo


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (23 Jun 2009)

se dio la vuelta la tortilla


esperemos que no sea un subidon hasta las 11 y luego hacia abajo


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2009)

A los buenos dias!

Ayer llegamos al 888 que es una resistencia importante a largo plazo en el S&P y aunque aun es pronto para decirlo yo creo que hoy estamos ya rebotando fuerte desde ese entorno, he calculado el 945 como objetivo a alcanzar en el S&P en los próximos días.

Recuerden que a pesar de todo aun nos queda una caida fuerte que durará hasta este viernes/lunes.

edito: Hoy el Nikkei ha bajado bastante pero ha hecho un gráfico con forma de L, es decir, toda la caida ha sido al empezar su sesión.




tonuel dijo:


> A las gacelas hay que dejarlas correr.... y luego... *ZAS*... :



Ya, ya, pero yo no daría un duro por un análisis suyo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

Cerrado el GAP tanto en Stoxx50 y EURONEXT100


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> yo creo que hoy estamos ya rebotando fuerte desde ese entorno




:



Si que es fuerte si... 
*
REBOTÓN*


Saludos :


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya, ya, pero yo no daría un duro por un análisis suyo




Yo por los suyos tampoco... 


hoy acabamos en rojo... podemos apostar lo que quiera... :





Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Jun 2009)

Tonuel... parece que no conozcas las estrategias del BOTAS... te deja ver la zanahoria... y luego te la quita. XD


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

No está manipulado a penas...


Vol in crescendo

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tRcTg66BCd8&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tRcTg66BCd8&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... parece que no conozcas las estrategias del BOTAS... te deja ver la zanahoria... y luego te la quita. XD




El botas es un pringado... yo me codeo entre las manos fuertes... 




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Jun 2009)

pues esta salindo al reves de como yo pensaba...vamos a por la resistencia buffettiana de los 410 hay se vera si queda margen para mas caidas o vamos a tener un dia alcista de verdad....irsus preparando
si esto es una barrida de cortos estariamos de enhorabuena..querra decir que las caidas van a ser importantes
yo quiero mi bund en positivo


----------



## donpepito (23 Jun 2009)

FALCONE,,,, no tiene previsto visitar España hasta OCTUBRE... no le gustan las "calores" del IBEX... esos calentones en segundos... XD


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> FALCONE,,,, no tiene previsto visitar España hasta OCTUBRE... no le gustan las "calores" del IBEX... esos calentones en segundos... XD




Vamos a perder pronto los 9000 le guste o no... Falcone se hace caquita cuando oye mi nombre... :




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (23 Jun 2009)

me gusta vueling, he comprado algunas

fijaos lo que ha hecho el botas, ha dejado que los cortos bajen el valor a menos de 8, y luego se los ha comido. 
ahora esperará a la apertura de USA, amagando hacia abajo para dejar que los cortistas entren


----------



## donpepito (23 Jun 2009)

2000acs de CDR a la cartera a 5,75€ me las ha vendido UBS-MA


----------



## carvil (23 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Ayer llegamos al 888 que es una resistencia importante a largo plazo en el S&P y aunque aun es pronto para decirlo yo creo que hoy estamos ya rebotando fuerte desde ese entorno, he calculado el 945 como objetivo a alcanzar en el S&P en los próximos días.
> 
> ...




Buenos dias 

Pues yo este analisis no lo entiendo dice que hemos tocado minimos y sin embargo comenta que aun queda una caida fuerte hasta el viernes :

Salu2


----------



## donpepito (23 Jun 2009)

Ahora se están animando a comprar.... DP HF vá por delante de las operaciones corporativas... acordaros de CODERE, cuando salga la noticia en los medios!


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Jun 2009)

Yo me voy ... vigilarme al BBVA, le tengo puesto un stop protege comisiones (más 30 euritos de propina) en 8.46.

^___^! Hasta después y luego me toca hacienda buuahhhh


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ahora se están animando a comprar.... DP HF vá por delante de las operaciones corporativas... acordaros de CODERE, cuando salga la noticia en los medios!



mientras no compre santander se lo paso... :o


Por cierto...


Con ver la fuerza que tienen sus rebotones cuando tocan los soportes mira que duermo tranquilo hoyga... 




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo me voy ... vigilarme al BBVA, le tengo puesto un stop protege comisiones (más 30 euritos de propina) en 8.46.
> 
> ^___^! Hasta después y luego me toca hacienda buuahhhh




No se olvide de esas magníficas deducciones virtuales que todo buen contribuyente debe cumplimentar... 



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

Creo que esto más que una recuperación, es una eventual cierre de cortos.


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Pues yo este analisis no lo entiendo dice que hemos tocado minimos y sin embargo comenta que aun queda una caida fuerte hasta el viernes :
> 
> Salu2



Primero digo que tenemos que ir al 945, luego que habrá una caida fuerte. Creo que es comprensible, lo de la caida lo digo porque este viernes deberíamos hacer un mínimo y es posible que hagamos un doble suelo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Jun 2009)

a probar suelos nos vamos a ir ahora
corto en ibex con un mini en 9333 contado


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> *Primero digo que tenemos que ir al 945*, luego que habrá una caida fuerte. Creo que es comprensible, lo de la caida lo digo porque este viernes deberíamos hacer un mínimo y es posible que hagamos un doble suelo.




Acuérdense de esta frase... por diossss.... :


junto a la ya mítica de los 1300 del SP500 está usted que se sale... sin acritud... 




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> a probar suelos nos vamos a ir ahora
> corto en ibex con un mini en 9333 contado



Entre usted y yo nos repartiremos las plusvalias hamijo... :



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Jun 2009)

amos tigres! esos 9200 tienen que verse!


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> amos tigres! esos 9200 tienen que verse!



Veremos los 9100... no tengo ninguna duda... :




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Entre usted y yo nos repartiremos las plusvalias hamijo... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



ayyyy plusvalias,plusvalias lo que tardan en llegar y lo rapido que luego se las gasta uno yo lo que quiero es paz de espiritu


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

Pues hablando de Paz de Espíritu, me gustaría compartir con ustedes una cita de la Madre Teresa de Calcuta, que procuro esté cerca para tirar de ella en el caso que haga falta.



> "La gente a menudo no es razonable, es ilógica y egoísta; perdónalos de todas formas. Si eres amable, la gente puede acusarte de egoísta o tener intenciones ocultas; sé amable de todas formas. Si tienes éxito, te ganarás algunos falsos amigos y algunos verdaderos enemigos; ten éxito de todas formas. Si eres honesto y franco, la gente puede engañarte; sé honesto y franco de todas formas. Lo que tú puedes estar años construyendo, alguien podría destruirlo en una noche; construye de todas formas. Si encuentras la serenidad y felicidad, la gente puede sentir celos de ti; se feliz de todas formas. El bien que haces hoy, la gente posiblemente lo olvidará mañana; haz el bien de todas formas. Da al mundo lo mejor que tengas, e incluso podría no ser suficiente; da al mundo lo mejor que tengas de todas formas. Sabes, en el análisis final, se trata de algo entre Dios y tú; nunca entre tú y la gente de todas formas."



Paz y Amor. Para todos.

.


----------



## carvil (23 Jun 2009)

Aclarar simplemente que 888 *no es ninguna resistencia fuerte* 

Salu2


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Jun 2009)

parece que empieza la bajadita


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

muertoviviente dijo:


> parece que empieza la bajadita



Ups... 


SAN a 7,92... ya ve usted... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Jun 2009)

botas botas botas campeoooooon campeooooooon campeoooooooo oooo oooon:


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lo-dedico-todos-cnmv-ahora-9.html#post1780928


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Jun 2009)

ayayayayayayaya vamosssss un poquito masssss


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Jun 2009)

a puntito de romper los 9300


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

¿Por que no le meteria pepino al botas en los 8,40...? :


cagón... :


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

Ya que tenemos un dia bastante aburrido... voy a dejar una pregunta en el aire por si alguien la sabe contestar...:

En caso de inminente retorno a la "peseta", tenia pensado meter gran parte de los ahorros en bolsa, y no sólo los mios..., para 2010..., la pregunta seria:


¿Daria igual comprar acciones del Dax o del ibex, cotizadas en euros?

O a las cotizadas del ibex y sus accionistas les darian por el ojal... :



Saludos


----------



## aksarben (23 Jun 2009)

Sueldos en pesetas y deudas en euros... jodidos vamos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya que tenemos un dia bastante aburrido... voy a dejar una pregunta en el aire por si alguien la sabe contestar...:
> 
> En caso de inminente retorno a la "peseta", tenia pensado meter gran parte de los ahorros en bolsa, y no sólo los mios..., para 2010..., la pregunta seria:
> 
> ...



Yo en ese sentido soy bastante escéptico. Pienso que es mil veces comprar acciones de compañías europeas, y dentro de ellas, una que me motiva mucho es Nestlé.

La mayoría de los brokers, no permiten adquirirla en suiza, sólo en EURONEXT, pero en cualquier de los casos, ya que la principal contiza en el SMI, estás comprando CHF por via indirecta.

En resúmen. Mucho mejor compañias cotizadas en Euros de más allá de los Pirineos.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Yo en ese sentido soy bastante escéptico...



Si bueno... yo tampoco creo que nos salgamos del euro... pero quien sabe...

El año pasado tampoco pensaba lo mismo que hoy... y hace dos ni le cuento... :o





Saludos


----------



## carvil (23 Jun 2009)

Pero alguien se cree en serio que regresaremos a la peseta? : 

Que los alemanes no son tontos . (Yo gran parte de mis ahorros los invertí en bonos alemanes en el mes de Junio)

Salu2


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Aclarar simplemente que 888 *no es ninguna resistencia fuerte*
> 
> Salu2



Cierto, es un *soporte* fuerte 

Aunque yo miro el futuro y a lo mejor en el contado es otro nivel.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

Estrella de la noche en 30 mins en STOXX 50 09/09


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Pero alguien se cree en serio que regresaremos a la peseta? :
> 
> Que los alemanes no son tontos. (Yo gran parte de mis ahorros los invertí en bonos alemanes en el mes de Junio)
> 
> Salu2




Hombre... en serio... en serio... yo diria que es poco probable... :o

Pero es que el hilo de juancarlos últimamente es la alegria de la huerta hoyga... 


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nes-2009-2013-la-catastrofe-en-cifras-32.html


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Estrella de la noche en 30 mins en STOXX 50 09/09



O lo busco en el google o me lo cuenta usted... es que aún no he llegado a ese capítulo... es más... voy por la página 107 de 495... gracias... 




Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

Aviso a navengantes:

Nestlé a doblado su beneficio NETO, desde 2005 a 2008


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> O lo busco en el google o me lo cuenta usted... es que aún no he llegado a ese capítulo... es más... voy por la página 107 de 495... gracias...
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Es cómo esto, pero a la inversa. Esta se llama Estrella del amanecer, o morning star, y cuando es a la inversa es estrella de la noche, o de la muerte.

Es de las figuras más negativas que hay en velas, junto con un ahorcado en máximos, o una envolvente bajista.

( está ultima se puede ver, ( no es 100% una envolvente bajista, pero si baja un poco más, sí).




Tengo un buen manual de velas, si alguien me dice donde colgarlo, lo podemos intentar.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Es cómo esto, pero a la inversa. Es de las figuras más negativas que hay en velas, junto con un ahorcado en máximos, o una envolvente bajista.
> 
> ( está ultima se puede ver, ( no es 100% una envolvente bajista, pero si baja un poco más, sí).
> 
> Tengo un buen manual de velas, si alguien me dice donde colgarlo, lo podemos intentar.




gracias... al ver el gráfico me habia echo caquita... ahora vuelvo...


----------



## carvil (23 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cierto, es un *soporte* fuerte
> 
> Aunque yo miro el futuro y a lo mejor en el contado es otro nivel.




Yo tambien miro el futuro ESU09.... cual ha sido el mínimo en el overnight?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Pero alguien se cree en serio que regresaremos a la peseta? :
> 
> Que los alemanes no son tontos . (Yo gran parte de mis ahorros los invertí en bonos alemanes en el mes de Junio)
> 
> Salu2




Pues ústed disculpe, pero yo si que me lo creo. Y entre tener dinero en España, o fuera, me quedo con fuera.

1º: Porque esto sólo se solucciona inflactando.

2º: Porque para inflactar y no convertirnos en el país más caro del mundo como ocurrió en los 90 ( con tipos de cambio fijos), ha de hacerse en toda la eurozona.

3º: Porque llegado en ese caso, inflactaran más aquellos países con mayor demanda y más productivos.

4º: Porque creo que ahi si que estamos de acuerdo, España brilla por su ausencia.

En resumen, cuando menos "Hispanicos" sean los activos, mejor.

Que no hay meigas, pero haberlas, haylas.


----------



## carvil (23 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hombre... en serio... en serio... yo diria que es poco probable... :o
> 
> Pero es que el hilo de juancarlos últimamente es la alegria de la huerta hoyga...
> 
> ...




Me parece un hilo superinteresante y muy bueno


Por cierto, anoche estuve mirando las proyecciones de los fundamentales USA y me quedé asustado : (al margen de largos o cortos en la bolsa) 

Espero que los datos de Junio y Julio sean buenos por el bien de todos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

Volvemos después de la publicidad:


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lwhKpzxCVnc&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lwhKpzxCVnc&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

Al menos en el stoxx y para trading, vamos a bajar un poquito ahora.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Jun 2009)

El lobo esta empezando a asomar las orejas.euro para arriba y con fuerza..mal rollo
salto el stop del mini -50 points ayyyyyyy


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> El lobo esta empezando a asomar las orejas.euro para arriba y con fuerza..mal rollo
> salto el stop del mini -50 points ayyyyyyy



Mini what?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (23 Jun 2009)

saliendo del largo de gamesa con ligeras perdidas :


bueno tampoco es para echarse a llorar, estoy aquñi esperando que el botas de al subidon al santander para darle lo suyo

si si botas, te va a gustar!!!!!!!!!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Mini what?



un miniibex 1point 1 euro


----------



## carvil (23 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Pues ústed disculpe, pero yo si que me lo creo. Y entre tener dinero en España, o fuera, me quedo con fuera.
> 
> 1º: Porque esto sólo se solucciona inflactando.
> 
> ...



No sé si tendremos pesetas, euros, ameros,neopesetas u otro nombre que surja... pero que aquí estaremos muy mal es seguro (Los que se queden claro)

Ya he comentado que gran parte de mis ahorros estan fuera de aquí


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Yo tambien miro el futuro ESU09.... cual ha sido el mínimo en el overnight?



De momento, 886.5, según me dice Interdin.


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2009)

Acabo de salirme de un largo en el Stoxx:

2346 -> 2362 +16 puntos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (23 Jun 2009)

joder soy gilipollas


como hace cosa de 2 semanas hice un análisis en bankinter y en sacyr (con medias muy sencillito) y pensé que se iban para abajo


me decidí por bankinter, pero como dieron el subidon ese tan grande me acojoné y me sali con perdidas


Ahora estaría literalmente forrado, estoy que me tiro de los pelos. 

Nunca aguanto soy gilipollas y me acojono demasiado para jugar con apalancamiento


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

Mulder, tienes un priveé


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> joder soy gilipollas
> 
> 
> como hace cosa de 2 semanas hice un análisis en bankinter y en sacyr (con medias muy sencillito) y pensé que se iban para abajo
> ...



Que te cuente Dº Pepito mi aventurilla con SOS.

Idéntica a la tuya.

Estuve revisando la obra de Cárpatos, y olvidé una gran verdad.

" Cortar rápido las pérdidas y dejar correr los beneficios".

También lei algo relacionado con el fondo que gestiona a lo _Black Swan_, y dice otra gran verdad.

Si eres capaz de soportar pequeñas pérdidas, serás invencible.


----------



## Starkiller (23 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Pues ústed disculpe, pero yo si que me lo creo. Y entre tener dinero en España, o fuera, me quedo con fuera.
> 
> 1º: Porque esto sólo se solucciona inflactando.
> 
> ...



Volver a la peseta no solo sería un fuerte palo para el euro, sino que equivaldría a que nuestros acreedores (Francia, Alemania...) nos subvencionen la deuda. 

Si el problema fuera otro, tendríais razón. Pero creo que antes nos conquista alemania que salirnos del Euro. No nos van a dejar. Nos toca pagar. Y no van a dejar escapar nuestra fuerza productiva, vendida a ellos por los próximos 40 años.

No nos vamos a quitar el Yugo, simbolizado por el Euro. Y los mutiladitos, a remar para los alemanes.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (23 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Que te cuente Dº Pepito mi aventurilla con SOS.
> 
> Idéntica a la tuya.
> 
> ...



yo cuando empiezo a tener perdidas con esto del apalancamiento corto rápido me acojono mucho


espero pillar ahora la racha bajista, pero joder como cuesta mantenerte impasible con perdidas que van al 30%, y estuve en el septiembre de 2007 con perdidas del 60% en mis fondos, pero aguanté y se fueron para arriba


pero es que ahora cuando veo que no se cumple lo que preveo me salgo y me busco otra cosa, y mucho más con una acción tan manipulada como bankinter, que a lo mejor te sube a 13 euros, o te la bajan a 6, simplemente porque a alguien le sale de los cojones, y así no se puede


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Tengo un buen manual de velas, si alguien me dice donde colgarlo, lo podemos intentar.



¿Cuánto pesa? 


Pruebe con megaupload



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Volver a la peseta no solo sería un fuerte palo para el euro, sino que equivaldría a que nuestros acreedores (Francia, Alemania...) nos subvencionen la deuda.
> 
> Si el problema fuera otro, tendríais razón. Pero creo que antes nos conquista alemania que salirnos del Euro. No nos van a dejar. Nos toca pagar. Y no van a dejar escapar nuestra fuerza productiva, vendida a ellos por los próximos 40 años.
> 
> No nos vamos a quitar el Yugo, simbolizado por el Euro. Y los mutiladitos, a remar para los alemanes.



Estoy 100% de acuerdo con su exposición. Creo que en lo que nos diferenciamos es en que por un lado usted no contempla una posibilidad que yo si hago, que nos echen del €, o que nos salgamos y parezca un accidente.

Y segunda, que independientemente si nos echan o no, para pagar las megadeudas contraidas con el exterior habrá que inflactar, sí o sí ( ya que las deudas son impagables), y a precios de hoy considero mucho más rentables e inflables, activos en países como Alemania, Francia o Suiza, antes que España.


Carvil, ojito con los bonos, que según me comentan fuentes informadas, es probable una subida de tipos.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> espero pillar ahora la racha bajista, pero joder como cuesta mantenerte impasible con perdidas que van al 30%, y estuve en el septiembre de 2007 con perdidas del 60% en mis fondos, pero aguanté y se fueron para arriba




Dale al botón de uno de los bankitos y vete a la playa... 




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> De momento, 886.5, según me dice Interdin.




Mulder... como va lo del rebotón... ¿ya le ha puesto hora...? 




Saludos


----------



## Starkiller (23 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Estoy 100% de acuerdo con su exposición. Creo que en lo que nos diferenciamos es en que por un lado usted no contempla una posibilidad que yo si hago, que nos echen del €, o que nos salgamos y parezca un accidente.
> 
> Y segunda, que independientemente si nos echan o no, para pagar las megadeudas contraidas con el exterior habrá que inflactar, sí o sí ( ya que las deudas son impagables), y a precios de hoy considero mucho más rentables e inflables, activos en países como Alemania, Francia o Suiza, antes que España.
> 
> ...



No contemplo la posibilidad porque no les interesa echarnos y perder el control sobre nosotros, sus deudores. No veo factible que nos dejen salirnos, y mucho menos que nos echen.

Por otro lado, estando en el Euro es imposible que inflactemos para pagar esas deudas. Opino que esas deudas serán pagadas a base de vender nuestros calzoncillos y acabar siendo un lander aleman de facto, o quizá alguna otra alternativa (Como participar sin rechistar en la gestación de un auténtico "Estado Europeo", a cambio de que levanten la mano con nuestras deudas).

Yo lo que veo es algún pacto Europeo, en el futuro, que implique una sustancial pérdida de soberanía de España a cambio de una condonación "de facto" de la deuda. Me parece que es la salida más probable. Y no me parece carente de atractivo, a decir verdad.


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... como va lo del rebotón... ¿ya le ha puesto hora...?



No veo al SAN bajando hoy ¿como quiere que lo llamemos?


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> No contemplo la posibilidad porque no les interesa echarnos y perder el control sobre nosotros, sus deudores. No veo factible que nos dejen salirnos, y mucho menos que nos echen.
> 
> Por otro lado, estando en el Euro es imposible que inflactemos para pagar esas deudas. Opino que esas deudas serán pagadas a base de vender nuestros calzoncillos y acabar siendo un lander aleman de facto, o quizá alguna otra alternativa (Como participar sin rechistar en la gestación de un auténtico "Estado Europeo", a cambio de que levanten la mano con nuestras deudas).
> 
> Yo lo que veo es algún pacto Europeo, en el futuro, que implique una sustancial pérdida de soberanía de España a cambio de una condonación "de facto" de la deuda. Me parece que es la salida más probable. Y no me parece carente de atractivo, a decir verdad.



Y lo peor no es eso, con el euro aun tenemos alguna oportunidad de salir de esta crisis, tal vez dentro de 15 años pero saldremos, con la vuelta a la peseta ya no tendríamos *ninguna* oportunidad.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No veo al SAN bajando hoy ¿como quiere que lo llamemos?



Pues yo veo un -1,11% y tal... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Jun 2009)

adios mi pequeño bund,te echare menos........19,98
esto no es la bajada que yo me esperaba...no digo que el SAN no recorte algo mas pero empiezo a ver mas largos que otra cosa


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

Aqui les dejo el enalce para el manual de velas.

Pesa poquito, y contiene 3 manuales.

Particularmente el que más me ha gustado y útil he encontrado es el que se llama Samurai completo.

Espero que os sea útil.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

Particularmente, con el nivel INEMENSO de deuda que tenemos, sólo es posible inflactar para pagarla, porque a precios actuales, esa deuda es impagable.

Y cuando inflactemos, dado que tendremos que recuperar la competitividad perdida via precios, inflactaremos mucho menos que los alemanes.


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues yo veo un -1,11% y tal...



Ha sido error mio, si que baja, aunque esta tarde los gringos nos van a demostrar que baja poco


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Aqui les dejo el enalce para el manual de velas.
> 
> Pesa poquito, y contiene 3 manuales.
> 
> ...




Gracias... 

pues yo les dejo un video de don Antonio dedicado a Mulder y sus "máximos anuales"... 


intereconomiatv Consultorio Capital 12062009


Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

Carvil, a ver si me puedes echar una mano con esto:


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Gracias...
> 
> pues yo les dejo un video de don Antonio dedicado a Mulder y sus "máximos anuales"...
> 
> intereconomiatv Consultorio Capital 12062009



A lo mejor esta noche lo veo, ahora no me apetece bajar 30 mb. de video ¿no está en youtube o similar?


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A lo mejor esta noche lo veo, ahora no me apetece bajar 30 mb. de video



Acaso va con módem de 56 Kb... 



Mulder dijo:


> ¿no está en youtube o similar?



No, lo bajé de la web de intereconomia hace unos dias y hoy lo he subido a megaupload para su disfrute personal... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Jun 2009)

estan apoyando al ibex con tef e iberdrola,ya que el banquismo esta tocado....mmmmm no se que pensarrr..


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> No contemplo la posibilidad porque no les interesa echarnos y perder el control sobre nosotros, sus deudores. No veo factible que nos dejen salirnos, y mucho menos que nos echen.
> 
> Por otro lado, estando en el Euro es imposible que inflactemos para pagar esas deudas. Opino que esas deudas serán pagadas a base de vender nuestros calzoncillos y acabar siendo un lander aleman de facto, o quizá alguna otra alternativa (Como participar sin rechistar en la gestación de un auténtico "Estado Europeo", a cambio de que levanten la mano con nuestras deudas).
> 
> Yo lo que veo es algún pacto Europeo, en el futuro, que implique una sustancial pérdida de soberanía de España a cambio de una condonación "de facto" de la deuda. Me parece que es la salida más probable. Y no me parece carente de atractivo, a decir verdad.



Mulder tu tampoco sabes como evaluar la cotización de los bonos¿?



tonuel dijo:


> Pues yo veo un -1,11% y tal...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos





mixtables dijo:


> Carvil, a ver si me puedes echar una mano con esto:


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> estan apoyando al ibex con tef e iberdrola,ya que el banquismo esta tocado....mmmmm no se que pensarrr..




Me parece que no... ahora mismo el cuidador no está sosteniendo nada... 



Saludos


----------



## carvil (23 Jun 2009)

Creo que unos cotizan en dolares y el otro imagino en porcentaje, la compra minima es 100 dolares


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Creo que unos cotizan en dolares y el otro imagino en porcentaje, la compra minima es 100 dolares



Pero en concepto de que, de TIR, o de cupon cero, de cupones¿?

Gracias a todos, a ver si consigo averiguarlo.


----------



## pyn (23 Jun 2009)

Lanzo una pregunta un poco eclectica ¿cómo comportarse a la hora de tener un valor que va a generar dividendos en los próximos días? Iberdrola dará dividendos, el día 1 de julio ¿será normal que bajen el valor?


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Acaso va con módem de 56 Kb...
> 
> No, lo bajé de la web de intereconomia hace unos dias y hoy lo he subido a megaupload para su disfrute personal...



Como ud. ya sabe yo me dedico a chupar datos de otras webs para tener real-time en los gráficos de mi programa, si me pongo a bajar ahora semejante tochazo voy a quitarle mucho ancho de banda a lo que más aprecio 

Tengo una ADSL normalita de timofónica, otros dan bastante ancho de bajada pero como haya un problema estás perdido y ya tuve sorpresas en su día, prefiero pagar más por un servicio peor, pero sabiendo que su continuidad está más garantizada.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Lanzo una pregunta un poco eclectica ¿cómo comportarse a la hora de tener un valor que va a generar dividendos en los próximos días? Iberdrola dará dividendos, el día 1 de julio ¿será normal que bajen el valor?



Si. Siempre se descuenta el dividendo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Jun 2009)

*Telefónica confirma hoy en su junta que el dividendo seguirá creciendo*

ok..me acabo de enterar de que estan de junta,esta va parriba


----------



## carvil (23 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Pero en concepto de que, de TIR, o de cupon cero, de cupones¿?
> 
> Gracias a todos, a ver si consigo averiguarlo.




No es mi especialidad solo lo utilizo como indice para la bolsa y conozco que el cupon de pago es cada seis meses

T-Notes and T-Bonds are quoted on the secondary market at percentage of par in thirty-seconds of a point. Thus, for example, a quote of 95:07 on a note indicates that it is trading at a discount: $952.19 (i.e. 95 7/32%) for a $1,000 bond. (Several different notations may be used for bond price quotes. The example of 95 and 7/32 points may be written as 95:07, or 95-07, or 95'07, or decimalized as 95.21875.) Other notation includes a +, which indicates 1/64 points and a third digit may be specified to represent 1/256 points. Examples include 95:07+ which equates to (95 + 7/32 + 1/64) and 95:073 which equates to (95 + 7/32 + 3/256). Notation such as 95:073+ is unusual and not typically used

Salu2


----------



## Starkiller (23 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Particularmente, con el nivel INEMENSO de deuda que tenemos, sólo es posible inflactar para pagarla, porque a precios actuales, esa deuda es impagable.
> 
> Y cuando inflactemos, dado que tendremos que recuperar la competitividad perdida via precios, inflactaremos mucho menos que los alemanes.



Pero inflactar... solo puede ser fuera del Euro. ¿O prevees un panorama donde sigamos en el Euro, inflactemos, y cobremos el doble que los alemanes? Porque eso lo veo dificilillo....

Personalmente, no veo inflación. Veo deflación Euro, destrucción de deuda en cada esquina, y evidentemente, bajada de las bolsas. Al revés justo para el Dolar.

Pero cada uno tiene su propio oráculo... ¡Solo el tiempo dará o quitará razones!


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Mulder tu tampoco sabes como evaluar la cotización de los bonos¿?



No entiendo ni papa de bonos, pero yo los evaluaría igual que las acciones, aunque los bonos son mucho más dependientes de las noticias que todo lo que se mueve en la bolsa.

Además reaccionan más en consonancia con esas noticias, al menos esa fue la conclusión que saqué durante la temporada que pasé operando con el futuro del Bund.


----------



## pyn (23 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Si. Siempre se descuenta el dividendo.



Entonces quiere decir que ¿lo bajarán antes o lo bajarán después?


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tengo una ADSL normalita de timofónica, otros dan bastante ancho de bajada pero como haya un problema estás perdido y ya tuve sorpresas en su día, prefiero pagar más por un servicio peor, pero sabiendo que su continuidad está más garantizada.



En plan doméstico lo mejor es Telefónica 10 megas u ONO 12 megas (y quien pueda contratar los 50Mb mejor...xD... ), se lo aconsejo porque es lo que yo utilizo.

Por cierto...


su rebotón está dejando al SAN en los 7,98€ ahora mismo... sin acritud... 


Saludos


----------



## Kujire (23 Jun 2009)

*Bonos 10Y T-note*

Buenos Dias,

MIx, con respecta a tu pregunta sobre los bonos americanos el 10Y T-note, no soy una especialista pero la idea creo que es más o menos la siguiente: el porcentaje es la variación del precio del bono, normalmente cotizan al descuento. Pueden aparecer dos porcentajes, el precio y la diferencia en % con respecto al cierrre del periodo anterior. Luego tienes los bonos corporativos que esos creo que son los de los cupones. Siempre que el interés sea positivo el precio del bono es atractivo dado que ganas esa diferencia, siempre interés y precio van a sentido contrarios y son equivalentes.

ya te digo que no soy especialista pero éstas pueden ser unas reglas básicas.


----------



## Bayne (23 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Buenas tardes/noches a todos:
> 
> Tengo una duda que me corroe. Vereís, no tengo mucha idea de como cotizan los bonos.
> 
> ...



A ver si esto te sirve...
:: Foro de LaBolsa.com : Te explico lo que es el Bund. ::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

Starkiller dijo:


> Pero inflactar... solo puede ser fuera del Euro. ¿O prevees un panorama donde sigamos en el Euro, inflactemos, y cobremos el doble que los alemanes? Porque eso lo veo dificilillo....
> 
> Personalmente, no veo inflación. Veo deflación Euro, destrucción de deuda en cada esquina, y evidentemente, bajada de las bolsas. Al revés justo para el Dolar.
> 
> Pero cada uno tiene su propio oráculo... ¡Solo el tiempo dará o quitará razones!



No para nada, no es que vea que en España vayamos a cobrar el doble de€ que los alemanes. Creo que no me he explicado bien.

Por un lado creo que conviene diferenciar entre inflación real y oficial. Para mí, la inflación real es el M3 del BCE. No hay más cera que la que arde. La inflación oficial, es el IPC, y la genera el INE, en España, y el Eurostat en Europa.

Creo que habrá que inflactar tanto aqui como en Europa para pagar las deudas. Si te miras compañías en los mercados, sean cuales sean, muy pocas, por no decir ninguna no tienen deuda por algún lado. Por ejemplo en el IBEX, sólo IBE, y ITX no tienen. Es apenas un 5.7% del mercado. Y si te vas a las PYMES, que son el 80% del total, el 99% van pilladas con algun tipo de pasivo bancario.

Lo que quiero decir, es que ahora hay que oficilizar la inflación generada durante los anteriores años. Todos sabemos que los precios han subido, y la M3 estaba en un 10% anual de media durante los utlimos años.

No obstante, echa un vistazo a esta tabla.

Cocacola


Debajo de total revenues, viene " Cost of goods sold". Creo que es gráfica la evolución, aunque ojo, no todas las compañías lo tienen así.

Y a la hora de oficializar dicha inflación, tendrá que hacerse armonizada con el Eurostat, para evitar eso que dices, que España sea el país más caro del mundo.

En resumen, inflactar es condicion NECESARIA para no quebrar el sistema, pero a la hora de hacerlo unos lo harán más que otros, y en eso los españoles estaremos de los últimos.

Y por supuesto que nadie sabe lo que acabará pasando, pero entre lo que opina uno, y opina otro, pues se va haciendo uno un boceto mental para intentar preveer lo que pueda ocurrir.

Saludos!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No entiendo ni papa de bonos, pero yo los evaluaría igual que las acciones, aunque los bonos son mucho más dependientes de las noticias que todo lo que se mueve en la bolsa.
> 
> Además reaccionan más en consonancia con esas noticias, al menos esa fue la conclusión que saqué durante la temporada que pasé operando con el futuro del Bund.



Mirar que cita más curiosa:



> I used to think that if there was reincarnation, I wanted to come back as the president or the pope or as a .400 baseball hitter. But now I would like to come back as the bond market. You can intimidate every******	”
> , Bloomberg



— James Carville, political advisor to President Clinton


----------



## donpepito (23 Jun 2009)

Los analistas de _DP HF_ señalan la noticia del contrato con _Saudi Aramco_, que publicamos anteriormente, como POSITIVO. Este contrato representa el 24% de la cartera de pedidos de la compañía, que se incrementa ahora hasta los 6.200 millones de euros (2,5x ventas 2008), contribuyendo a un mayor incremento de la visibilidad futura. 
DF HF -----Recomendación *COMPRAR*, precio objetivo *38,10 euros*.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Entonces quiere decir que ¿lo bajarán antes o lo bajarán después?



Supon por ejemplo que tenemos una acción que vale 100€ y da un dividendo de 10€.

El dia 1 cotiza a 100, y el día 2 da dividendo. El día 2, reciben los dividendos aquellos que hayan estado en el valor a fecha de cierre del día 1.

Pues lo normal es que el día 2 cotice 90.

Espero que así esté más claro.

Que la acción suba o baje, salvo que sea un dividendo gordisimo, ( como el que repartio ELE.MC, y en ese caso, sigue estando descontado ), depende más en mi opinión del mercado.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Jun 2009)

fuera del SAN....a 7990 abandono el barco...buenas plusvalias pero con sabor agridulce...esperare desde la barrera mas tranquilo..


----------



## aksarben (23 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los analistas de _DP HF_ señalan la noticia del contrato con _Saudi Aramco_, que publicamos anteriormente, como POSITIVO. Este contrato representa el 24% de la cartera de pedidos de la compañía, que se incrementa ahora hasta los 6.200 millones de euros (2,5x ventas 2008), contribuyendo a un mayor incremento de la visibilidad futura.
> DF HF -----Recomendación *COMPRAR*, precio objetivo *38,10 euros*.



Para despistados, se refiere a TRE .


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

Voy a copiar aqui lo posteado por Bayne, que creo que esclarece mucho el asunto.



> Te explico lo que es el Bund.
> El bund es el futuro sobre el bono aleman de renta fija a 10 años. Ese bono, es un cupón que da una rentabilidad del 6% anualizada durante 10 años. Es decir, que si tú compras un cupón (que vale 100 mil euros), en un año te dan el 6% (es decir, 6000 euros).
> 
> Hasta aquí, lo tienes, ¿no?
> ...



Muchas gracias a todos por las respuetas.

PD: Buenos días Kujire, que tal tiempo hace por NY¿?, como vienen los futuros¿? To guano or not to guano¿?


----------



## donpepito (23 Jun 2009)

Es una subida del 20% aprox desde precios actuales... aunque pueda resultar elevado... en un par de semanas, la tenemos en nuestro objetivo de 38,00€

Aunque hay otros analistos, que desean verla en los 28,50€

TRE.


----------



## Bayne (23 Jun 2009)

Baja el dólar, el oro, futuros USA en verde, al final va a ser verdad el rebote de Mulder...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Baja el dólar, el oro, futuros USA en verde, al final va a ser verdad el rebote de Mulder...









Ojito que el oro se está levantando. Es Tiempo Real.

Yo visto lo visto hoy, hasta ahora, sigo apostando por más correcciones.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Baja el dólar, el oro, futuros USA en verde, al final va a ser verdad* el rebote de Mulder*...



Por favor... hablemos con propiedad...


*Rebotón*... Objetivo 945 puntos del SP500... 



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

No os metais tanto con el tio Mulder que ya le gustaría a muchos dominiar y saber de algunos temas lo que sabe él. Que a mi por lo menos, más de una vez me ha dejado con la baba colgando .


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

Para seguir la cotización de los metales recomiendo:

Kitco

Munters

Kitco para seguirlo en $, y Munters para conocer el valor de mercado de monedas y lingotes en €.


----------



## donpepito (23 Jun 2009)

Tienes que tener más apetito por el riesgo... el SAN... siempre GANA! y cuando ellos deciden, dejan caer la cot para animar a los cortos.


----------



## donpepito (23 Jun 2009)

El teatro de los RUSOS V2.0, ahora la CNMV suspende a REPSOL DE COTIZ 



PARÍS --La rusa OAO Lukoil Holdings (LKOH.RS), que la semana pasada acordó comprar una participación en una refinería holandesa, *sigue estudiando la posibilidad de expandirse más en Europa, dijo el martes un miembro de la comisión gestora de Lukoil. *

"Sí, claro que nuestra empresa tiene más planes de expansión de su presencia en Europa", comentó Anatoly Moskalenko a los periodistas al margen del foro 2009 de la Organización para la Cooperación y el Desarrollo Económico. Desde una perspectiva a medio plazo, esto podría traducirse en "varias" refinerías, dijo.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tienes que tener más apetito por el riesgo... el SAN... siempre GANA! y cuando ellos deciden, dejan caer la cot para animar a los cortos.




Es algo personal... :o


----------



## sapito (23 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Como ud. ya sabe yo me dedico a chupar datos de otras webs para tener real-time en los gráficos de mi programa, si me pongo a bajar ahora semejante tochazo voy a quitarle mucho ancho de banda a lo que más aprecio
> 
> Tengo una ADSL normalita de timofónica, otros dan bastante ancho de bajada pero como haya un problema estás perdido y ya tuve sorpresas en su día, prefiero pagar más por un servicio peor, pero sabiendo que su continuidad está más garantizada.




Perdona, ¿ has desarrollado un programa que mete en el proreal datos que coges de otras webs para no tener que apoquinar tiempo real en todos los mercados?
Tío, lo tuyo es titánico!

Y ya que estamos, alguien sabe si hay datos historícos gratuitos con periodicidad hora a hora o menor disponibles? ¿ O como sacar los de tiempo real de reanta4 a un fichero? Gracias...


----------



## donpepito (23 Jun 2009)

Los gestores de DF HF señalan que "no va a haber grandes caídas, pero si habrá movimientos entre sectores. Los inversores apostarán por sectores defensivos como las utilities, o el sector ligado a la salud (ANPI)".


----------



## chameleon (23 Jun 2009)

joer todavía seguimos asi?
he dejado una orden en vueling y se ha ejecutado, 6.65->6.83

sigo sufriendo con san y largo en TRE


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

Mañana será el dia de la gran megahostia en el Santander... apúntenlo bien para vitorearme cuando toque... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Jun 2009)

Mañana es festivo en BARNA.


----------



## donpepito (23 Jun 2009)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td><table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td width="500">QUIERO QUE EL PRECIO PETRÓLEO LLEGUE A LOS 80$ </td> <td align="center"> </td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="4" class="etiqueta_subtitular">Presidente de la OPEP</td></tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr><td class="etiqueta_lineatitular">




</td></tr> <tr><td>




</td></tr> <tr><td>




</td></tr> <tr><td class="etiqueta_cuerpo_mini"> <style> P { margin: 0px; } </style> *




Jose Botelho de Vasconcelos*, presidente de la OPEP, ha afirmado que quiere que los precios del crudo alcance los *80 dólares barril*, desde los 67 dólares actuales.
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## chameleon (23 Jun 2009)

la última vez que suspendieron a rep por el lío de lukoil, la cotización se disparó en cuanto abrieron, para luego derrumbarse 

lukoil no tenía problemas financieros? vaya pantomima


----------



## donpepito (23 Jun 2009)

Si, yo estaba dentro ese día... pero no se disparó demasiado... un 4% aprox... e incluso menos... pero a los minutos pá abajo!


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> sigo sufriendo con san




Según dicen los entendidos siempre recupera...



el problema es el timing... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (23 Jun 2009)

vende con la noticia...

yo estaba dentro hasta las trancas cuando trichi bajó tipos por primera vez el año pasado, y seguía dentro cuando pasó el efecto a los pocos minutos... :

si ves plusvalías, cógelas!!


----------



## donpepito (23 Jun 2009)

Como busquemos los precios objetivos de hace un par de meses para el SAN.... alrededor de 5,00€


----------



## donpepito (23 Jun 2009)

Si, pero se puede aplicar en determinados valores... en cuento vemos 5000EUR de plusv... vendemos al momento.

ANA, me hubiese reportado +12.000,00€ hace un par de semanas... si las hubiese mantenido hasta los 99,00€ pero las vendí en 86,xx€ aprox.

Hay que mantener al menos unos 30 días.... de lo contrario... pierdes el tren de la mani-subida de las agencias. XD


----------



## donpepito (23 Jun 2009)

Hay valores del continuo... que solo se utilizan para jugar con los small inv ... SOLARIA es una que siempre hace su famoso pullback.


----------



## chameleon (23 Jun 2009)

nunca he estado más de 15 días en un valor...

Solaria la tengo echada el ojo, antes de que toque los 1,6

una pregunta, a qué estrategia sigue el meter órdenes de 1 título? para dejar la última transacción al valor que quieras?


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Como busquemos los precios objetivos de hace un par de meses para el SAN.... alrededor de 5,00€



tengo mi propio precio objetivo... gracias... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (23 Jun 2009)

poquísimo volumen en REP, ¿qué querrán hacer? :


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (23 Jun 2009)

yo me quedo un poco en liquidez hasta que venga otra oleada como la de ayer


que me parece que no tardará mucho


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> *poquísimo volumen *en REP, ¿qué querrán hacer? :



Yo hace rato que estoy bostezando... :o



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Jun 2009)

Largo en REP 15.38€ objetivo 15.65/15.75 para mañana posiblemente...

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

Hagan juego señores:

Para mí hoy, gap al alza, y luego para abajo.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

Entonces me quedo sólo apostando al guano... ¿no? 


Estoy empezando a acostumbrarme... :o





Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (23 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Entonces me quedo sólo apostando al guano... ¿no?
> 
> 
> Estoy empezando a acostumbrarme... :o
> ...



no no

tonuel yo estoy con usted


pero hoy no, ya sabe cosas del "timing"


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Jun 2009)

hoy cierran en positivo los yankis locos,no por mucho pero en positivo...esa vuelta al dolar barato es lo que nos va a joder a los oseznos unos dias...se estaba especulando con un hch en el cruce euro-dolar que nos llevaria a un cambio 1,33 pero lo han invalidado aparentemente hoy....lo seguiremos de cerca pero a mi me da verde por todos lados..
P.D :eso si no apuesto mi dinero en ello ni harto de grifa


----------



## chollero (23 Jun 2009)

hoy cerramos en rojo


----------



## carvil (23 Jun 2009)

Mi opoinion para hoy.... es que haremos una pasadita y regresaremos 


<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vrENjU91AvU&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vrENjU91AvU&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Mi opoinion para hoy.... es que haremos una pasadita y regresaremos
> 
> 
> <object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vrENjU91AvU&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vrENjU91AvU&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>



At my signal, unleash hell.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/slVX-301Ykw&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/slVX-301Ykw&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Mi opoinion para hoy.... es que haremos una pasadita y regresaremos
> 
> 
> <object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vrENjU91AvU&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vrENjU91AvU&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>



Regresar pa abajo se refiere usted, no¿?


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes ^^

Yo sigo corto en el BBVA, con el stop protege-comisiones + pipas jaja, así que hasta que no me echen... ahí lo dejo.

A la espera de los datos como el indice de precios de las casitas y demás datos..

Estoy de acuerdo con Kujire (vaya novedad jaja) en que necesitamos un catalizador para apoyar la subida... si todo sigue neutro lo lógico sería seguir bajando un poco más.

Queda poco para conocer la respuesta.
Un saludo


----------



## carvil (23 Jun 2009)

Regresaremos a casa- las trincheras-Portaaviones o el eufemismo que quiera poner 

Edito:

Es mi opinión claro

Todos quedaremos contentos


----------



## evidente (23 Jun 2009)

hoy cierra en rojo, aún es temprano para recuperar sabiendo que se puede arañar más céntimos desde más abajo...Tonuel esto baja hasta el final de la tarde.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Jun 2009)

Vendidos largos de REP 15.38 -> 15.485
Comprados largos de REP 15.44

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Perdona, ¿ has desarrollado un programa que mete en el proreal datos que coges de otras webs para no tener que apoquinar tiempo real en todos los mercados?
> Tío, lo tuyo es titánico!
> 
> Y ya que estamos, alguien sabe si hay datos historícos gratuitos con periodicidad hora a hora o menor disponibles? ¿ O como sacar los de tiempo real de reanta4 a un fichero? Gracias...



No, yo no uso pro-real, cuando digo real-time quiero decir simplemente tiempo real, nada más. El programa que uso se llama qtstalker.

Tienes datos históricos tick a tick de varias divisas (¡incluidos overnight y fines de semana!) aquí:

GAIN Capital Rate Data Archive

La página es lenta y falla mucho, pero con paciencia lo consigues.

edito: aquí tienes datos casi de tick (10 segundos) y los tienes de acciones, divisas, materias primas y el contado de algunos índices:

http://freeserv.dukascopy.com/exp/


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

Esta tarde caemos, al 90% de confianza.


----------



## sapito (23 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No, yo no uso pro-real, cuando digo real-time quiero decir simplemente tiempo real, nada más. El programa que uso se llama qtstalker.
> 
> Tienes datos históricos tick a tick de varias divisas (¡incluidos overnight y fines de semana!) aquí:
> 
> ...



voy a investigar el qtstalker que parecec un rollo muy interesante


----------



## El_Presi (23 Jun 2009)

no se separen de sus pantallas que a las 16:30 comienza la película


----------



## carvil (23 Jun 2009)

El_Presi dijo:


> no se separen de sus pantallas que a las 16:30 comienza la película



Pero que será una comedia o un drama?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Jun 2009)

El_Presi dijo:


> no se separen de sus pantallas que a las 16:30 comienza la película



¿que pasa a las 16:30 ? :o


----------



## Bayne (23 Jun 2009)

El_Presi dijo:


> no se separen de sus pantallas que a las 16:30 comienza la película



Puedes ser algo más explícito, por favor?...si es posible


----------



## Bayne (23 Jun 2009)

*Las ratas van abandonando el barco*

Executives at US companies are taking advantage of the biggest stock-market rally in 71 years to sell their shares at the fastest pace since credit markets started to seize up two years ago.

Sales by CEOs, directors and senior officers have accelerated to the highest level since June 2007, two months before credit markets froze,

Insiders exit shares at fastest pace in 2 years as market rises


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> ¿que pasa a las 16:30 ? :o





Bayne dijo:


> Puedes ser algo más explícito, por favor?...si es posible



*- Ventas viviendas nuevas EE.UU..
*24 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: 2.3%. Dato Previo: 0.3%. 16:00

*- Ventas viviendas nuevas EE.UU..
*24 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: 360.000. Dato Previo: 352.000. 16:00

*- Inventarios crudo EE.UU..
*24 de junio de 2009, Semanal. Dato Previo: -3.874.000. 16:30 

Saludos...


----------



## carvil (23 Jun 2009)

*A las 16.00:

-VENTAS DE VIVIENDAS DE SEGUNDA MANO de mayo.

Dato previo: 4,68. Previsión: 4,83 ambas en millones de unidades en tasa anualizada. *


Edito:Lo ha puesto LCSAC


----------



## chameleon (23 Jun 2009)

aunque tenga que soportar a los troles, espero que salga bien la cifra


----------



## Bayne (23 Jun 2009)

No obstante, dichos datos, como bien dice Mulder (cuando hablo de él me cuadro, en cualquier caso las bromas son sin acritud), pueden interpretarse al alza o a a baja según les dé a los cuidadores, la macro se las refanfinfla.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Edito:Lo ha puesto LCSAC



Oye, que no me llamo Las Cosas Su A Cauce...!!!! :

Saludos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Jun 2009)

yo siempre pense que te llamabas cris cornell


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Jun 2009)

Bueno... voy ajustar un poco más el stop, por las noticias... creo que la dma200 estaba en 898 u así. Así que si las noticias son buenas o lo que ellos quieran, ya tendrán la excusa...
Ups con el rollo no me dio tiempo ^__^ .Puesto

Un saludo


----------



## chameleon (23 Jun 2009)

venta viviendas: 



> Quendan en mayo en 4,77 millones peor de lo esperado que eran 4,81, es decir, queda en 2,4% desde el 2,9% anterior que se revisa a la baja al 2,4%.



(y el mercado sube...)




> Richmond FED [Imprimir]
> 
> Sube a 6 desde el 4 anterior con el indicador de servicios subiendo a -26 desde -29 y el de envíos de manufacturas baja a 2 desde 9. Dato que da una de cal y otra de arena, digamos que es neutral par los mercados.



y el mercado se queda plano


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Jun 2009)

a mi lo que me interesa es la revision a la baja del mes anterior, ya que la del mes a mes no vale mucho


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Jun 2009)

Han revisado el dato anterior a peor...? :

*NOVEDAD! NOVEDAD! NOVEDAD!
*
Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> venta viviendas:
> 
> Quendan en mayo en 4,77 millones peor de lo esperado que eran 4,81, es decir, queda en 2,4% desde el 2,9% anterior que se revisa a la baja al 2,4%.
> 
> (y el mercado sube...)



joder! menuda revision eh!! de 2,9% a 2,4% es muchisimo joer


----------



## Deudor (23 Jun 2009)

Ya no pido más.
Me he puesto Xcortísimo.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (23 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No, yo no uso pro-real, cuando digo real-time quiero decir simplemente tiempo real, nada más. El programa que uso se llama qtstalker.
> 
> Tienes datos históricos tick a tick de varias divisas (¡incluidos overnight y fines de semana!) aquí:
> 
> ...



muchas gracias mulder

cañita virtual para ti porque buscaba esto desde hace mucho


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Jun 2009)

o_o! Me estoy mareando... que de subidas y bajadas ufff. 

Necesitaban un dato bueno para superar los 900, no lo hay... ¿nos vamos para abajo?

Me voy a la ducha que ya veréis como al final llego tarde a hacienda, Tonuel, te dejo al cargo.


----------



## carvil (23 Jun 2009)

*Existing Home Sales: +2.4% to 4.77M/year, just short of 4.82M consensus. Prices fell 0.1% in April, vs. consensus of -0.4% and a 1.4% drop in March*


----------



## Deudor (23 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> muchas gracias mulder
> 
> cañita virtual para ti porque buscaba esto desde hace mucho





Wataru_ dijo:


> o_o! Me estoy mareando... que de subidas y bajadas ufff.
> 
> Necesitaban un dato bueno para superar los 900, no lo hay... ¿nos vamos para abajo?
> 
> Me voy a la ducha que ya veréis como al final llego tarde a hacienda, Tonuel, te dejo al cargo.



Dímelo a mí que voy x2.


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> muchas gracias mulder
> 
> cañita virtual para ti porque buscaba esto desde hace mucho



Gracias, también tengo esta que no he utilizado nunca y creo que hay que registrarse.

No se si es de pago, pero creo que no lo es para los datos del día anterior:

FREE End of Day Stock Quote Data and Historical Stock Prices


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> *Existing Home Sales: +2.4% to 4.77M/year, just short of 4.82M consensus. Prices fell 0.1% in April, vs. consensus of -0.4% and a 1.4% drop in March*



vaya! una chinita en el camino!!


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> vaya! una chinita en el camino!!



¡¡Y no es ninguna de la firma de BLACKHOLESUN!!


Ante todo lo primero.Buenas tardes,quiero sangría.

Despues de una mañana aburrida,vendría bien una caidita sesuarrr!!

Seguimos para guano.
A ver si pronto comienzo a acumular cortos.


----------



## bonoce (23 Jun 2009)

*vaya rebote!*

Lo de las casas en USA ha sido la puntilla.

Ufff! Esto pinta mal; bien para los que estamos cortos.
Ahora eso si, Ole al IBEX! todo cayendo y estos aguantan los 9350 con un par. 

Por cierto yo llevo corto en el San desde mediados de Mayo... por fundamentales coño y porque al botas lo tengo entre ceja y ceja.


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2009)

bonoce dijo:


> Por cierto yo llevo corto en el San desde mediados de Mayo... por fundamentales coño y porque al botas lo tengo entre ceja y ceja.



Son dos malas razones para meterse en bolsa, de ahí que te haya ido como te ha ido


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Jun 2009)

vamos chavales,que al final esto se piña de verdad...y yo fuera .....noooooooooooooo!


----------



## Deudor (23 Jun 2009)

Sin hacer mucha sangre que vienen Ford y Nissan


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Jun 2009)

Es fundamental que Ibex pierda los 9300 para optar a batir los mínimos de la semana pasada.
Así se evita que alguien piense que hoy se ha hecho un triple suelo intradía.
Dios!!La frase de encima es casi ilegible.


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2009)

El S&P ha perforado el mínimo de ayer, pero el Stoxx no le está siguiendo, ojo.


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Jun 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> De Bolsamania:
> 
> TRADING DOW JONES: A por el soporte de los 8.220 puntos
> 
> ...



No rebasó la mm200 ayer,lo hizo la semana pasada.Por eso me puse corto.


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Jun 2009)

El ataque al antiguo canal bajista del DJI se produciría entre los 8050/8100 dependiendo del ángulo de caída.Los 8220 0 7500 que menciona no lo comprendo
Ojala que vuelva a encarrilarse y Tonuel vuelva a decirme...en ocasiones ves canales!!


----------



## carvil (23 Jun 2009)

Nos aproximamos al objetivo...... yo aguantaria los cortos hasta casi el cierre despues puede ser buena idea ponerse largo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Jun 2009)

Qué orgulloso estoy del corto que tengo abierto en el ibex 

Abierto el viernes a las 17:10 en 9599 puntos.

Ahora queda lo más importante, cerrarlo bien, eso será otra historia.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> bla bla bla...* Rebotón*... bla bla bla...







Lo siento Mulder... no he podido evitar sacar el sellito... se lo ha ganado... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Me voy a la ducha que ya veréis como al final llego tarde a hacienda, Tonuel, te dejo al cargo.




No se preocupe... yo me encargo... 


Además, desde ya mismo tengo una poderosa arma entre mis manos ... :

Les daré una pista, en la primera página del primer capítulo dice:


*"Elliott lo es todo..."* :


Saludos


----------



## Deudor (23 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El S&P ha perforado el mínimo de ayer, pero el Stoxx no le está siguiendo, ojo.



Ahora es al reves


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo siento Mulder... no he podido evitar sacar el sellito... se lo ha ganado...



El dia que decida ud. ponerse el Nelson que merece deberá ocupar un página entera de este hilo. De lo contrario no será suficiente.

edito: merece y....merecerá!


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El dia que decida ud. ponerse el Nelson que merece deberá ocupar un página entera de este hilo. De lo contrario no será suficiente.



Nelson es coleguilla sabe usted... él nunca lo haria... 


Por cierto...


He visto hostias como panes en la subasta... :



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Jun 2009)

vaya pique que teneis vosotros dos...al final cierre en tablas(menos para los bancos) mañana a comerse las uñas todos otra vez


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> edito: merece y....merecerá!




¿Se refiere al rebotón de los 945 o al de los 1300...? :


SAN 7,98€...


Saludos 



Edito: sin acritud...


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Por cierto...
> 
> He visto hostias como panes en la subasta... :



La sesión aun no se ha terminado y el Stoxx sigue cotizando, me parece que domina ud. poco el timing, al final de esta sesión se comerá ud. todas sus palabras.

Cuando termine el capítulo sobre Elliot comprenderá porqué.

edito: ahora he de irme.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La sesión aun no se ha terminado y el Stoxx sigue cotizando, me parece que domina ud. poco el timing




El timing lo domino perfectamente... megacrack entre *Octubre* y Diciembre del 2009, y la capitulación en *Octubre* del 2010... 




Mulder dijo:


> al final de esta sesión se comerá ud. todas sus palabras.




Nelson.... no te vayas muy lejos... 




Mulder dijo:


> Cuando termine el capítulo sobre Elliot comprenderá porqué.



El problema es que todo el libro va sobre Elliot sabe usted... cuando a don Antonio le da por escribir no hay quien le pare... y tal... 

El veranito se me va a hacer ameno... leyendo a don Antonio mientras el SAN y el resto del ibex se van a esparragar...



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Jun 2009)

Yo ya he cerrado el corto al final de la sesión.

¿Alguien sabe por qué aunque haya cerrado la posición me siguen apareciendo las garantías constituidas en MEFF?


----------



## Bayne (23 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo ya he cerrado el corto al final de la sesión.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe por qué aunque haya cerrado la posición me siguen apareciendo las garantías constituidas en MEFF?



Lo único que se me ocurre es que te hayas dejado algo abierto sin querer...


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Jun 2009)

Obama en directo CNBC.Rueda de prensa
Me encantaría un zas en toa la boca como el que le endiñó el a la mosca.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Lo único que se me ocurre es que te hayas dejado algo abierto sin querer...



No, no fastidies, menuda putada sería eso, lo tengo todo cerrado porque la liquidez es correcta, pero las garantías constituidas no desaparecen.

A lo mejor es que lo actualizan mañana, no lo sé, es con ahorro corporación, a ver si alguien sabe qué pasa.

Lo he vuelto a mirar y no tengo abierto nada, vendí un futuro el viernes y compré un futuro hoy, son las dos únicas operaciones que tengo.


----------



## sapito (23 Jun 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Obama en directo CNBC.Rueda de prensa
> Me encantaría un zas en toa la boca como el que le endiñó el a la mosca.



Dice que va a reformar el sistema de salud y hacer una cosa seria.
Y habla de Irán... hay un camino para ellos, pero no sabemos como van a responder...que la tensión ha sido generada internamente... dice que hay "significant questions" sobre la legitimidad de las elecciones...podemos decir que hay normas y principios internacionales sobre la violencia contra las reclamaciones pacíficas que no se están cumpliendo..


----------



## carvil (23 Jun 2009)

<object width="580" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kVFdAJRVm94&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kVFdAJRVm94&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="580" height="360"></embed></object>


----------



## evidente (23 Jun 2009)

cerré posiciones en MTXX, no me gusa cómo va evolucionando..pérdida
abierto y cerrado en el día un corto sobre SAN, ganancia
mantengo ANPI con la esperanza de que rebote en los 1,3x

cuales son las expecativas para el SAN? estimo que en la presentación de resultados del 2T la acción reaccione muy favorablemente ya que tienen en reserva la venta de venezuela


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo ya he cerrado el corto al final de la sesión.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe por qué aunque haya cerrado la posición me siguen apareciendo las garantías constituidas en MEFF?



Buenas tardes ^__^!

Fíjate en alguna orden de Stop que te hayas dejado, o alguna orden de compra/venta no realizada. A mi también me ha ocurrido alguna vez.

^^! El BBVA me está dando alegrías y lo mejor es poner una orden cubriendo tus beneficios y ya que haga lo que quiera, pfff que tranquilidad de día. Y encima ganando pasta! juas

Hacienda... a pagar por pringao jaja no mucho, pero jode.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (23 Jun 2009)

Otra nueva FARMA para la cartera de DP HF... SQNM 10.000acs a 3.54USD


----------



## chameleon (23 Jun 2009)

al final me salgo de SAN y TRE

DP, me he salido de tre, 33 centimillos, debía haber vendido a 31,40
la están mareando arriba y abajo echando largos y cortos, está alta para que quieran comprar papeles, creo que la echan abajo...


mañana tengo dos cortos listos, BME y Maphre


----------



## donpepito (23 Jun 2009)

Si, están repitiendo la misma figura desde hace un par de días... quieren marear a los peques... mañana tenemos gap al alza....


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (23 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Gracias, también tengo esta que no he utilizado nunca y creo que hay que registrarse.
> 
> No se si es de pago, pero creo que no lo es para los datos del día anterior:
> 
> FREE End of Day Stock Quote Data and Historical Stock Prices



y para las acciones del ibex tienes algo???


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> y para las acciones del ibex tienes algo???











Porque lo que ha hecho hoy el ibex pone malo a cualquiera.

ED: Ahora llegará tonuel y te dirá lo que tiene él para las acciones del Ibex.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Jun 2009)

Esto es algo friki pero a lo mejor te resulta útil a ti y a Mulder, que veo que queréis tener vuestros propios datos:

Descargar Digitalizador de Gráficos Scout (Graph Digitizer Scout)

Es un programa que digitaliza gráficos, con él puedes, a partir de un gráfico de bolsa, extraer los valores representados en la gráfica.

Si no funciona el enlace para descargarlo lo puedes buscar en el emule o por ahí, se llama Graph Digitizer Scout, me costó Dios y ayuda encontrar un programa que hiciera esto y llevaba tiempo buscándolo.


----------



## chameleon (23 Jun 2009)

¿porqué tenemos estos laterales tan aburridos?
no creo que estén distribuyendo papel, las gacelillas están cortas, anda que no lo han dicho los analistos


----------



## Kujire (23 Jun 2009)

*Breaking News ... FED*

La FED comienza su reunión de 2 días, ....¿qué harán durante esos dos dias para que el resultado ocupe una cuartilla de un A4?: , en fin, de cualquier forma Bernanke podría tener los días contados como presi de la FED. Como ya os comenté en otra ocasión los rumores son cada vez más fuertes, y Mr. Summers está preisonando para que él sea el nominado: Mr Summers es el actual Jefe del equipo econ. de la Casa Blanca, muy ligado al partido demócrata y con la reforma de los mercados financieros en dónde la FED saldría reforzada, el nuevo presi tendría superpoderes:. Mucho se ha hablado de Bernanke, pero creo que ha tenido los O_O lidiar con este gran problema creado en gran parte por la administración Clinton, con complacencia de la FED y con la irresponsabilidad de las entidades financieras y WS (por lo menos por akí). Los culpables de todo esto, siguen disfrutando de sus lujos, sus trabajos, sus riquezas, ... excepto Berni, los demas responsables nunca serán juzgados... ése y no otro es el problema, que por lo que parece al admon Obama quiere olvidar, distrayéndonos con los juegos malabares del "quita y pon" Hoy, P. Obama en su rueda de prensa a la pregunta si va a renombrar a Bernanke, eludió pronunciarse por 2ª vez en dos semanas ...


----------



## Kujire (23 Jun 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

Bueno, yo no diría lateral, cierto es que casi no hemos avanzado nada, sin embargo, parece que poco a poco perdemos fuelle, sin embargo el mercado está muy nervioso, con frecuentes cimas y vallles bastante pronunciados, con un aumento de la volatilidad durante la mañana, para retornar a los valores previos. También hemos visto que el Stoxx está más alcista que el ESEPE, tenemos esos famosos 20 puntos sin corregir desde hace un rato. Normalmente, esto se soluciona a la brava, "o a la playa o al monte" ...y de momento han decidido por ir cada uno por su lado... aunque creo que pronto se aburrirán y "o sube uno o baja el otro"

Otro que va por libre hoy es el DOW que sufre mucho más que los otros dos, ciertas empresas del índice están siedo castigadas y eso hace que sea muy propenso al rojo.

Por lo demás felicitar a los cortistas/alcistas de la sesión mañanera, hoy es un buen día para tradear sin riesgo


----------



## carvil (23 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> La FED comienza su reunión de 2 días, ....¿qué harán durante esos dos dias para que el resultado ocupe una cuartilla de un A4?: , en fin, de cualquier forma Bernanke podría tener los días contados como presi de la FED. Como ya os comenté en otra ocasión los rumores son cada vez más fuertes, y Mr. Summers está preisonando para que él sea el nominado: Mr Summers es el actual Jefe del equipo econ. de la Casa Blanca, muy ligado al partido demócrata y con la reforma de los mercados financieros en dónde la FED saldría reforzada, el nuevo presi tendría superpoderes:. Mucho se ha hablado de Bernanke, pero creo que ha tenido los O_O lidiar con este gran problema creado en gran parte por la administración Clinton, con complacencia de la FED y con la irresponsabilidad de las entidades financieras y WS (por lo menos por akí). Los culpables de todo esto, siguen disfrutando de sus lujos, sus trabajos, sus riquezas, ... excepto Berni, los demas responsables nunca serán juzgados... ése y no otro es el problema, que por lo que parece al admon Obama quiere olvidar, distrayéndonos con los juegos malabares del "quita y pon" Hoy, P. Obama en su rueda de prensa a la pregunta si va a renombrar a Bernanke, eludió pronunciarse por 2ª vez en dos semanas ...




Kujire como ve el cierre hoy....¿Se romperá el soporte fuerte? En los futuros

Salu2


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

Tenemos la "golden cross" (cruz de oro, cruce dorado o algún otro sinónimo) en 899. Si hoy no lo pasamos malo... si lo pasamos peor porque estoy corto 

Vamos que para re-instaurar el bull rally, tendría que pasar hoy por ese cruce, que hace de resistencia. Sino, seguiremos en plan Ositos 

Seguiremos informando 

¿Kujire a los pobretones nos afecta algo que cambien a uno u otro en la Fed?


----------



## Kujire (23 Jun 2009)

Vaya, acabo de probar el multi-quote ... y parece que lo he hecho bien.



Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Kujire a los pobretones nos afecta algo que cambien a uno u otro en la Fed?



Nos afecta, principalmente porque el presi de la FED normalmente ha de ser un tipo mediático, pero riguroso, abierto a todo pero cuidadoso con lo que dice, va a ser visto y vigilado por millones de ojos, lo que diga o haga va a ser cuestionado, revisado y será objeto de polémica. Si nos fijamos en Tim "manos largas" Geitner sinceramente no es el candidato oara el puesto, ni por su perfil ni por su aptitud, es un persona con un caracter agrio y muy reservado para nada transparente, y desafortunadamente el candidato mr. Summers es del estilo un Wolvovitz a la demócrata, oscuro funcionario personaje opaco muy dado a teje-manejes o oscurantismo, justo lo que Obama nos decía "transparencia", .... y cuando finalizó esa palabra la transparencia fué despedida 




carvil dijo:


> Kujire como ve el cierre hoy....¿Se romperá el soporte fuerte? En los futuros



No tenemos fuerza para subir, queda poco por vender, los cocos necesitan cash en los balances y seguramente esas cimas y valles con picos de volúmen son provocados por esta gente. Luego también hay que decir que mucha gente compró en la bajada, por lo que a poco que llegamos a un nivel pam! p. ej 895 en el ESEPE y para abajo a la mínima ... yo sigo pensando en que la corrección seguirá hasta 880-875, una vez lleguemos ahí veremos, pero debemos tener paciencia vamos a rondar estos niveles por unos días, eso es lo que creo, porque por akí se respira mucha tranquilidad, y en las bajados de febrero el ambiente se cortaba con tomahack. Como dije a Wataru, necesitamos un catalizador

Edito: Lo que nos debemos preguntar es qué es lo que motiva que subamos o bajemos? Las expectativas. Muchas de ellas infundadas o provocadas por intereses oscuros. Por ejemplo, el BM dijo que la cosa está malita y que se va a estar malito por mucho tiempo. Qué es lo que pasó? Aparentemente las bolsa cayeron y salimos en la tele, vale acepto barco.... pero si analizamos un poco más vemos que lo que nos había mantenido durante mucho tiempo en máximos del rebote era un fuerte Euro, las materias primas, e incluso la euforia alcista. Cuando a alguien le interesa sueltan la noticia del BM, que rapidamente los buitres (periodistas) se hacen eco, y lo primero que cae son las materias primas, el dolar vuelve a ganar... etc... la pregunta es ¿A quién beneficia esto? jeje a Tim manos largas Geithner, porque aleja el riesgo de inflación, y cuando la inflación baja tener dinero en cash no es mala cosa, y sino lo tienes en cash se lo puedes dar a TIM PARA QUE TE LO GUARDE, a cambio él te vende un bonito bono, ... ¿a qué es sencillo esto de la economía?


----------



## carvil (23 Jun 2009)

Pero este hombre Summers, no estuvo ya con Clinton?

Edito: Anoche estuve mirando las proyecciones de los fundamentales de allí y dan yuyu, que ambiente tiene la gente?


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ED: Ahora llegará tonuel y te dirá lo que tiene él para las acciones del Ibex.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Dejaros de pastillitas... lo que demanda el ibex es ésto...:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kujire (23 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Pero este hombre Summers, no estuvo ya con Clinton?
> 
> Edito: Anoche estuve mirando las proyecciones de los fundamentales de allí y dan yuyu, que ambiente tiene la gente?



Sip, es un progre "pro", ansía poder y reconocimiento ya lo dijo Maslow. Stigliz que es otro progre no lo puede ver ni en pintura.... 

Sip, los fundis dan miedito, pero dime tú, ¿Qué alternativa hay? ¿Quien se pone a tirar del carro con la patraña de gobiernos que hay en el mundo? si es que la gente se queda muy ancha criticando que si US tal y cual, pero ¿soluciones? ¿algún otro plan? nada de nada. Cada país tiene su cortijo, y como Irán todo funciona mientras la pasta fluye a raudales, por construcción, petróleo etc... pero el unco país del mundo que está suficientemente diversificado es US, y es el único capaz de salir y tirar del carro, por imaginación, eficiencia, y "guts". Y ojo que no soy pro-US sólo me baso en los datos, y desgraciadamente hoy por hoy no hay alternativa porque era guay comprar la m*erda subprime US y vivir del cuento en Alemania, UK, .... y no me digan China, porque China es un problema para el planeta no una solución, los chinos son muy buenos copiando pero no son creadores.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> al final me salgo de SAN



La sicología guanil hace estragos entre los toritos... :


Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (23 Jun 2009)

Ya se está fraguando el gap alcista para mañana....


----------



## chollero (23 Jun 2009)

gap alcista? mi sistema me dice que mañana nos vamos al guano, como poco un 2%


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya se está fraguando el gap alcista para mañana....



donpepito... hágame el favor de quitarse las gafas de bucear que últimamente no ve tres en un burro... 



Saludos :o


----------



## evidente (23 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> donpepito... hágame el favor de quitarse las gafas de bucear que últimamente no ve tres en un burro...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :o



la semana anterior, el viernes para ser exacto, recuerdo que una gran mayoría del hilo justificaba y argumentaban sosteniendo que esta semana tendría una evolución eminentemente bajista corrigiendo la evidente manipulación pre-vencimientos experimentada.:


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Jun 2009)

O__O En los segundos finales han volado 30 millones de acciones. En segundos... ojo.
Edito... 60 millones increible


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Jun 2009)

juas,juas ,juas aqui se cambia uno de chaqueta y opinion en cuestion de minutos,si somos hijos del intradia!lo que vale para hoy no vale para mañana y lo de los vencimientos ya lo corregimos ayer...hoy estamos a ver para donde tiramos


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> juas,juas ,juas aqui se cambia uno de chaqueta y opinion en cuestion de minutos,si somos hijos del intradia!lo que vale para hoy no vale para mañana y lo de los vencimientos ya lo corregimos ayer...hoy estamos a ver para donde tiramos



Eh , eh...  Que yo me estoy intentando corregir, las perdidas, se cortan en el día, los beneficios... hay que dejarlos ^___^!

El intradía es una droga hamijos... mu malaaa jaja


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La sesión aun no se ha terminado y *el Stoxx sigue cotizando*, me parece que domina ud. poco el timing, *al final de esta sesión se comerá ud. todas sus palabras*.
> 
> Cuando termine el capítulo sobre Elliot comprenderá porqué.
> 
> edito: ahora he de irme.








No voy a sacar a Nelson por ser usted... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Jun 2009)

La emisión de Bonos y Letras del Tesoro preocupa al mercado

23/06/2009 - 11:45 - Clara preocupación en el mercado por la emisión de Bonos y Letras del Tesoro de esta semana (165.000 millones de dólares). El bid to cover ratio de la subasta de Letras se situó en 2,79 para las Letras a 13 semanas, y en 2,72, para las Letras a 26 semanas. Las dos cifras más bajas de los últimos 3 meses. Esto supone un peligro cierto y real para la liquidez del sistema y los inversores están empezando a darse cuenta. Estamos entrando en una zona muy peligrosa. También hay miedo en las materias primas (Dólar Australiano, Dólar Canadiense, Corona Noruega) y en las divisas de Europa del Este (especialmente, Zloty Polaco y Florín Húngaro), y los CDS. Los precios de los CDS corporativos también han experimentado un gran salto. 

A la vista de que el mercado ha comenzado a reaccionar a la amenaza de emisiones masivas, estamos cambiando nuestra posición sobre las acciones a “vender en repuntes” o moverse en posiciones claramente cortas. El próximo nivel importante en el S&P500 es el de 878. Una ruptura bajista debería considerarse como muy negativa.


P.D cada uno ve el nivel de soporte del S&P donde le sale de la p...a


----------



## Kujire (23 Jun 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

DOW 8,322.91 -16.10 (-0.19%)
S&P 500 895.10 +2.06 (0.23%)
Nasdaq 1,764.92 -1.27 (-0.07%)

Bueno por si quedaba alguna duda, todavía tenemos que ver los 880-875 como ya lo dijimos hace una semana, vamos pasito a pasito ...

Ed: Futuros del ESEPE cierran en 890, +2 punticos desde ayer


----------



## chollero (23 Jun 2009)

"En el día de hoy, cautivo y desarmado el ejército alcista, han alcanzado las tropas bajistas sus últimos objetivos guanisticos. El rebote ha terminado. Madrid, 23 de junio 2009, año de la victoria. El Generalísimo. "


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Jun 2009)

por cierto el dolar ha bajado bastante hoy frente a yen y yuro


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2009)

Acumulación o Distribuición, e ahi la cuestión.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por cierto el dolar ha bajado bastante hoy frente a yen y yuro



por eso he cerrado yo mis preciosos cortos...ayyyy ahora los hecho de menos...estaban dando sus primeros brotes verdes y los he arrancado sin compasion....


----------



## carvil (23 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> por eso he cerrado yo mis preciosos cortos...ayyyy ahora los hecho de menos...estaban dando sus primeros brotes verdes y los he arrancado sin compasion....



No se preocupe si esto sube mañana o el lunes un 3.4% seguro que lo olvida


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2009)

A las buenas noches!

Entre esto



> hoy cerramos en rojo



Esto



> gap alcista? mi sistema me dice que mañana nos vamos al guano, como poco un 2%



Y esto



chollero dijo:


> "En el día de hoy, cautivo y desarmado el ejército alcista, han alcanzado las tropas bajistas sus últimos objetivos guanisticos. El rebote ha terminado. Madrid, 23 de junio 2009, año de la victoria. El Generalísimo. "



Apuntado en distintos momentos del dia solo espero que no meta ud. dinero en bolsa


----------



## chameleon (23 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> La sicología guanil hace estragos entre los toritos...



si, pero me salí a las 15.00 (luego coincidió en máximos del día) porque no tenía pinta de subir

hay compañía que parece que acumulan, como TRE
otras como maphre y BME están distribuyendo claramente

esto me hace pensar que no va a haber desplomes, al menos de momento
y el tito botín va a hacer de las suyas...
mañana me pondré largo en estas y corto en aquellas


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> 
> Apuntado en distintos momentos del dia solo espero que no meta ud. dinero en bolsa



Buenas noches... :o


Aún está pensando en el rebotón...xD... si están soltando papelón a la mínima... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> P.D cada uno ve el nivel de soporte del S&P donde le sale de la p...a



Mire cientos d post atras, y vera que no es un soporte cualquiera... Es el 8800 de Pepon en el Ibex, donde acabara la OndaB de la OndaB, y donde comenzara el ultimo rally alcista antes de la gran bajada d despues del verano...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> si, pero me salí a las 15.00 (luego coincidió en máximos del día) porque no tenía pinta de subir
> 
> hay compañía que parece que acumulan, como TRE
> otras como mapfre y BME están distribuyendo claramente
> ...




Yo sólo le digo que a la mínima te engatillan... ellos saben lo que usted está pensando... :o



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mire cientos d post atras, y vera que no es un soporte cualquiera... Es el 8800 de Pepon en el Ibex, donde acabara la OndaB de la OndaB, y donde comenzara el ultimo rally alcista antes de la gran bajada d despues del verano...
> 
> Saludos...




Y ahora llega usted tocándome la pelotillas... :o



sin mariconadas of course... 

Paso de empezar a leerme el 2º libro del principio del módulo de elliot... no sea cosa que me de por cerrar los cortos al botas...xD

Lo dejaré en la estanteria marrón... que le hace juego... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Jun 2009)

Hay que tener confianza donde se deposita el capital... ANPI, ha hecho una barrida de stops de libro... de 1.53USD para finalizar en 1.67USD ... MTXX sigo confiando en ella, a pesar de todo lo que tiene encima.


----------



## chollero (23 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> Entre esto
> 
> ...



todavia estoy esperando el reboton..., digame dr. que le dice su sistema para mañana?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Y ahora llega usted tocándome la pelotillas... :o
> sin mariconadas of course...
> Saludos



Todo lo contrario... es lo mejor para los bajistas... te deshaces d todo en el 8800, t pasas un veranito de pm y cuando llegue septiembre y todo este x las nubes... corto que te crio, para mantenerlo meses o años... 

Saludos...

PD: Lo de los largos para el verano, ya ni se lo comento...


----------



## donpepito (23 Jun 2009)

Esto es lo que ha pasado hoy en el IBEX... las acciones PATRIAS repuntaron para cerrar al alza tras su débil apertura, producto de compras por parte de GACELAS buscadoras de oportunidades a precios bajos, mañana tendremos un día alcista.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Lo de los largos para el verano, ya ni se lo comento...



Si... mejor déjelo estar... :o

No quiero quedarme calvo en un par de meses... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Jun 2009)

Nuevas adquisiones DP HF... DSCO ....


----------



## festivaldelhumor (23 Jun 2009)

bueno aqui os dejo un apunte sobre el bund ..de uno que lo sigue con mas pericia que yo...*si quereis invertir con buen tono no perdais de vista al bono*
Bueno, bueno… Pues finalmente ese pullback alcista que comentábamos esta mañana que podía construir sobre la visitada línea de pivote azul lo ha hecho y ya veis la reacción cuál ha sido. De momento se ha pensado ir más allá de los 120,30 puntos pero está en disposición de poder hacerlo mañana mismo. La reacción del precio desde ese soporte ha revertido negativamente sobre los intereses de la R.V. a la que vemos que hoy en Europa ha terminado alejándose de máximos intradiarios y dejando tono mixto con escasa profundidad porcentual. El rango intradiario del bono ha sido de 120,32/119,85 puntos para terminar en esos 120,18 puntos. Así que cuidado mañana porque no está nada claro que la R.V. vaya a poder sacudirse esa presión bajista que le ha generado el cierre del lunes. Todo pasa porque el bono pierda o no ese soporte que de momento hoy ha respetado. 

os pegaria el grafico pero me voy a cenar....
buenas noches y buenas plusvas


----------



## donpepito (23 Jun 2009)

El 8 está garantizado para el SAN, durante toda la semana... es lo que yo llamo:

Now that's what I call control.


----------



## Alexandros (23 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Todo lo contrario... es lo mejor para los bajistas... te deshaces d todo en el 8800, t pasas un veranito de pm y cuando llegue septiembre y todo este x las nubes... corto que te crio, para mantenerlo meses o años...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Lo de los largos para el verano, ya ni se lo comento...



Salud a todos!


Ya te dije LCASC que eso es muy zozpechozo, ya tenemos el rememember de Agosto de 2007, Octubre de 2008. Esta vez se subirán todos al carro de los cortos o empezarán a deshacer posiciones cuando vean las primeras bajdas gordas. Segúramete paralicen la bolsa o peor aun, colpasará.

Aunque no creo que veamos nada de esto, nuestros gobernantes no quedarán en ridículo como unos dirigente avariciosos e ineptos algún "agente externo" precipitará toda esta bola de nieve.

En fin, quien sabe.

Estos días tengo trabajo y llego tarde a casa, una pena que no pueda seguir todo esto pero bueno, el dinero ganado con el sudor de la frente también se agradece.

Por cierto, estoy siguiendo la recomendación de Carpatos y estoy apuntando en una libreta como va la bolsa y algunos de vuestros cometarios asi que ojo, os tengo a todos vigilados.

Felices pulsvalías a todos.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El 8 está garantizado para el SAN, durante toda la semana... es lo que yo llamo:
> 
> Now that's what I call control.



Me acordaré de su post cuando bajemos de los 7 euros... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Estos días tengo trabajo y llego tarde a casa, una pena que no pueda seguir todo esto pero bueno, el dinero ganado con el sudor de la frente también se agradece.




Si, me parece a mi que tirando lineas y atravesando canales no alimentaremos a nuestros hijos y nietos... :o


 
Saludos


----------



## Alexandros (23 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si, me parece a mi que tirando lineas y atravesando canales no alimentaremos a nuestros hijos y nietos... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos





Exacto Tonuel.


A la larga, casi TODOS volveremos a ganarnos la vida sudando y pasando penurias para obtener riqueza REAL. 


El trigo, el hierro o la pesca es "inapalancable" (toma palabro).

Eso si, mientras saquéis buen dinero de esto disfrutad y, por favor, utilícenlo para disfrutar de la vida.

Consejo para Don Pepito, Mulder y todos lo chicos que viven de esto:
Pasad unas vacaciones de puta madre, largas, desconectando de todo y saboreando las dulces plusvalías que habéis obtenido.

¡Pagaos una mariscada coño!


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> ¡Pagaos una mariscada coño!




Me parece que más de uno de por aquí se hace la mariscada junto con el café matutino... :



Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (23 Jun 2009)

Ejm... yo esto lo tengo como un hobby... mis ingresos no provienen de este casino.... así como el capital inicial.  sigo trabajando... supervisando procesos desde casa.


----------



## carvil (23 Jun 2009)

Yo tambien trabajo, si bien es cierto... que es un trabajo que me permite seguir la bolsa (aunque no todos los dias)

Yo parte de los beneficios los invierto en viajar 

Gracias a la bolsa conozco muchos paises 

Y me ha permitido hacer "Viajes de champagne con sueldo de cerveza"


Salu2


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Jun 2009)

yo si tuviera que vivir de lo que me da esto ibamos apañaos,pero como trabajo por las mañanas delante del portatil...pues al principio me distraia... ahora lo que me distrae es el curro.jajajaja


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Yo creo que mejor levanten la mano los que no trabajen o se ganen la vida sólo con la bolsa... 



Saludos


----------



## hugolp (24 Jun 2009)

Insiders Exit Shares at the Fastest Pace in Two Years (Update3) - Bloomberg.com

Aunque bueno, esto tb lo dijo Bloomberg hace dos o tres semanas y aqui seguimos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Jun 2009)

Optimism stalls amid second thoughts on recovery | Reuters







hoy micex -2,2%


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Jun 2009)

Yo este año llevo perdidas,ademas gordas,por meter cortos a diestro y siniestro desde Marzo,en fin,de todo se aprende,y con quedarme en tablas a final de año me conformo.


----------



## Alexandros (24 Jun 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Insiders Exit Shares at the Fastest Pace in Two Years (Update3) - Bloomberg.com
> 
> Aunque bueno, esto tb lo dijo Bloomberg hace dos o tres semanas y aqui seguimos.





¡Este artículo es la bomba Hugolp!


Ya veremos si está noticia la confirman los indices estos días. Según la noticia los jefazos ven la bolsa muy inflada y no creen que se pueda seguir subiendo ya que la economía real de las empresas no responderá favoráblemente. Echádle un vistazo, los "chairmans" están vendiendo poco a poco, recogiendo jugosas plusvalías, recordemos que este ha sido el 2º *rebotón* más importante de la historía de la bolsa.


_Sales by CEOs, directors and senior officers have accelerated to the highest level since June 2007, two months before credit markets froze, as the S&P 500 rebounded from its 12-year low in March. The increase is making investors more skittish because executives presumably have the best information about their companies’ prospects. _


_“They’re looking to take some money off the table because they think *the rally will come to an end*,” said Ben Silverman, the Seattle-based research director at InsiderScore. “It’s the most bearish we’ve seen insiders, on a whole, in two years.” _


*
Plan A) Cumplimos lo prometido y aguantamos hasta Octubre.
*

*Plan B) ¿De verdad pensábais que aguantaríamos hasta Octubre? Os habéis tragado los brotes verdes, you assholes.
*

En cualquier caso, tarde o temprano:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HgAGNjS5Tac&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HgAGNjS5Tac&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Jun 2009)

Por cierto subidon del Euro vs USD,creo que mañana hago mi pedido a USA...


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Jun 2009)

alexandros, los grandes bancos han devuelto mucha pasta de las que se les presto para JETaS, para meterse a saco en bolsa y cambiar mi dolar por el de otro incauto, recoger plusvalias y devolver....

volver a tirar la bolsa, volver a caer bancos no FED, volver a pedir pasta para comprarlos y sanearse, volver a ahcer lo mismo? 

Las prime están a punto de caramelo ahora mismo, por encima de las subprime, que excusa mas buena, banco malo


----------



## Samzer (24 Jun 2009)

Reporte asiático:

El ministro de Finanzas japonés es sospechoso de corrupción - 1353791 - 24/06/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es

Las bolsas del sudeste asiático al alza tras varias jornadas bajistas - 1353750 - 24/06/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


----------



## Samzer (24 Jun 2009)

*Va por los "guanistas"*

El VIX, la medida favorita del miedo en Wall Street, se disparó un 13% este lunes, lo que indica que el sentimiento del mercado está empeorando claramente y que los operadores esperan caídas de la bolsa este verano.

*El VIX mide la volatilidad que descuentan las opciones sobre el S&P 500 y, cuanto más alta es dicha volatilidad (y el índice), mayor es el miedo de los operadores a una caída de la bolsa. El índice superó el lunes los 30 puntos, un nivel que suele interpretarse como una señal bajista para el índice.*

La escalada de este indicador ya había comenzado la semana pasada, en una señal de que los inversores empezaban a pensar que esta vez sí va a llegar el esperado pullback después del fuerte rally de los últimos tres meses, superior al 35% desde los mínimos de marzo.

Detrás de estos negros presagios se encuentra la falta de confirmación del optimismo sobre la recuperación económica que se había instalado en el mercado. La rebaja de previsiones del Banco Mundial y la corrección de las materias primas van en esa dirección. "La gente se está dando cuenta de que todos esos brotes verdes se están volviendo marrones", opina gráficamente Dave Rovelli, de Canaccord Adams. A su juicio, con los resultados del segundo trimestre a la vuelta de la esquina y el paro acercándose al 10%, es lógico que los inversores tengan miedo.
*
El VIX seguirá subiendo*

Con este escenario, los operadores apuestan a que el VIX seguirá subiendo, y hay quien lo ve por encima de 45 puntos en julio. Aunque se trata de una fuerte subida desde los niveles de las últimas semanas, el índice se encontraría a la mitad de los 90 puntos que alcanzó en pleno terremoto bursátil en noviembre. Además, la diferencia entre el VIX y la volatilidad real del mercado ha empezado a crecer, lo que es una señal bajista típica en el mercado.

"Esto se resolverá o bien con un aumento de la volatilidad real (probablemente con una caída del S&P 500 hasta el nivel de 880), o bien con una convergencia del VIX hacia los niveles actuales de volatilidad si se mantiene el movimiento lateral del índice", explica Larry McMillan, presidente de McMillan Analysis,

Ahora bien, no hay que olvidar que el VIX también suele interpretarse desde la teoría de la opinión contraria, esa que afirma que el mercado siempre se mueve al contrario que el sentimiento generalizado. Desde ese punto de vista, si crece el miedo y los inversores se salen del mercado, estaremos ante una buena oportunidad de compra.

Pero Rovelli aconseja no apostar por ello: *"Ya hemos tenido el gran movimiento alcista. Si no estabas dentro, te lo has perdido y ya sólo te queda seleccionar valores concretos. La fiesta ha terminado".*

Señales de que se avecina un verano triste para la bolsa - 1353562 - 23/06/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es

No para todos hamijo.


----------



## donpepito (24 Jun 2009)

Buenos días.

Vamos con lo nuestro.... gap al alza.


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Vamos con lo nuestro.... gap al alza.




Como me gusta que le metan una hostia al botas fuera de mercado... 


como si se la hubiera dado yo hoyga... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2009)

A los buenos dias!



> Insiders Exit Shares at the Fastest Pace in Two Years (Update3) - Bloomberg.com






Samzer dijo:


> Señales de que se avecina un verano triste para la bolsa - 1353562 - 23/06/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es



Cuanta señal de guano se lee en la prensa últimamente ¿no les hace esto pensar un poco?

- ¿alguien vio esas señales en la prensa el año pasado mientras se bajaba muy fuertemenete?
- ¿alguien las vio justo antes de que empezáramos a bajar?

Yo lo (poco) que lei fue que esto era un receso, que las bajadas ya se habían terminado, que ya habíamos tocado fondo, etc. Desde que hemos empezado con el rebote lo (poco) que he leido ha sido que el rebote se acabó y además con una constancia y regularidad digna de un robot.

En lo que a mi respecta el rebote aun no ha terminado y no tengo ninguna señal en mis análisis que lo indique, cuanto más analizo más seguro me siento de mi postura y esto no quiere decir que no haya alguna bajada, pero son todo correcciones a la tendencia principal que ahora es alcista.

Todos los que analizan el mercado en este hilo de alguna forma más o menos seria indican alzas, los únicos que claman guano solo se dedican a soltar la palabra guano sin dar ninguna razón más alla de su fe, o pillada, o nos ponen los recortes de esos periodistas vendidos a los insiders.

Seamos serios, por favor.


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> lo (poco) que he leido...



Hay que leer más hamijo... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Jun 2009)

Buenas!!
He estado desde el viernes hasta ayer por la noche de mini-vacaciones en la playa, y me alegra volver por aquí y que todo siga igual...
Eso sí, para ser tres dias de bolsa, me he estado leyendo casi una hora, ¿es que aquí nadie se coge vacaciones?


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hay que leer más hamijo... :o



Leo bastante, pero solo de lo que me interesa leer :o


----------



## chameleon (24 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hay que leer más hamijo... :o
> Saludos :o



jajaja, eres tremendo 

TRE a 31,40 en preapertura : está claro que ayer la tiraron abajo para recomprar en el overnight

mapfre (thx tonuel) a 2.210, su soporte... o rebota (un poco), o lo pasa y se hunde violentamente (hagan sus apuestas)

sigue gustándome vueling, ayer le saqué unos centimillos, quízás compre hoy


----------



## Starkiller (24 Jun 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Salud a todos!
> 
> 
> Ya te dije LCASC que eso es muy zozpechozo, ya tenemos el rememember de Agosto de 2007, Octubre de 2008. Esta vez se subirán todos al carro de los cortos o empezarán a deshacer posiciones cuando vean las primeras bajdas gordas. Segúramete paralicen la bolsa o peor aun, colpasará.
> ...



Yo sigo esperando el castañazo de los bonos que se huele en el aire. Es que se masca. Lo que significaría que las bolsas se hincharían un poco más para pegarse un gran castañazo en Septiembre-Octubre.

Evidentemente, como ya son habas contadas y lo que vaya a pasar hay quien ya lo sabe, prepararan algún espectáculo (agente externo) para explicar el zambombazo. Digo yo.

Eso si, sin que sirva de precedente, yo aun veo mucho recorrido alcista, como Mulder, solo que por motivos completamente diferentes.


----------



## donpepito (24 Jun 2009)

Con TRE... hay que tener paciencia... llevo varias días siguiendo el patrón de las agencias... voy con buena carga.


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Así me gusta... que *la gran masa *vea recorrido alcista... :



Don Antonio es mi pastor...

junto a él meriendo gacelillas...




Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (24 Jun 2009)

Olivier J. Blanchard, economista jefe del FMI, dijo que el mundo ha evitado un colapso de la banca y una depresión y que las tasas tan negativas de crecimiento de los últimos trimestres "ya han pasado", informa Les Echos el miércoles. 

Dijo al rotativo que los países avanzados caminan hacia una tasa de crecimiento cero a finales de 2009 antes de volver a las tasas positivas de crecimiento. Blanchard también confía en las últimas estadísticas sobre flujos de crédito, *que apuntan a un cambio respecto a los fuertes descensos de finales del año pasado. *

Además, señaló que no detecta nuevas burbujas en los mercados financieros, aunque admitió que incluso con nuevas normas, "*habrá otros excesos". *


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Olivier J. Blanchard, economista jefe del FMI, dijo que el mundo ha evitado un colapso de la banca y una depresión y que las tasas tan negativas de crecimiento de los últimos trimestres "ya han pasado"




La noticia continua...





> Poco después fue detenido y llevado al cuartelillo por conducir con una tasa de alcoholemia en sangre de 2 g/l...







Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Jun 2009)

Buenos días ^__^

He cerrado mi corto en el BBVA en 8.33, con plusvalías  uff, he de irme pronto y prefiero el money en mano.

Aunque quizás me haya precipitado... es igual, mientras yo gane que la bolsa haga lo que quiera jaja.

Pecata... al principio, para empezar a escribir en el foro, por educación me quise leer el hilo entero, para entrar con buen pie. 100 paginas, no pude con más jaja

Un saludo

Edito para decir "Mierda".


----------



## Bayne (24 Jun 2009)

Buenos días
Popular con un volumen altísimo a estas horas, me resulta raro


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2009)

Ojo, que ayer vi una señal muy bajista en el S&P, pero a ultima hora, casi a las 22:00. Por otra parte en la subasta de las dos acciones que llevo he visto números muy bajitos y finalmente hoy el Stoxx está bajando mucho.

Creo que estamos empezando el camino hacia el mínimo de este próximo viernes-lunes.


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ojo, que *ayer vi una señal *muy bajista en el S&P, pero a ultima hora, casi a las 22:00. Por otra parte en la subasta de las dos acciones que llevo he visto números muy bajitos y finalmente hoy el Stoxx está bajando mucho.
> 
> Creo que estamos empezando el camino hacia el mínimo de este próximo viernes-lunes.


----------



## Stuyvesant (24 Jun 2009)

Entre el Ibex y la política, voy a hacerme una camiseta que ponga " Yo no Volé en el Air France AF 447"...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jun 2009)

que lio de mercado


o lo tienes muy claro o es como ir al casino


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jun 2009)

posis para el san

15.822 7,975 7,98 26.306 0,005 7.306.464 09:46:42 
15.192 7,97 7,985 36.626 
139.349 7,965 7,99 62.624 
23.362 7,96 7,995 37.364 
17.712 7,955 8,00 11.176


----------



## chameleon (24 Jun 2009)

Vueling 7.06 +0.16 +2.32 % 

con este lateral es muy difícil hacer nada. subir no sube, y estamos muy alto. pero tampoco parece tener ganas de bajar...
como siempre, el mínimo (o el máximo) cuando abran los americanos


----------



## donpepito (24 Jun 2009)

Las GACELAS están aturdidas...


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> posis para el san




Con lo del cambio a un tercer decimal lo de ver las posiciones de compra y venta se ha vuelto un truño... 


De todas formas:


SAN a 7,95€ now... 




Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jun 2009)

posis para tre

TRE 30,21 30,63 -0,42 -1,37 165 30,21 30,29 150 0,08 23.993 09:50:37 
984 30,20 30,30 300 
261 30,17 30,33 230 
220 30,15 30,35 1.500 
1.050 30,12 30,38 100


----------



## chameleon (24 Jun 2009)

joer, habia puesto orden de compra TRE a 30,30 por si acaso...

y se acaba de ejecutar  

se ha desplomado, ha hecho mínimo en 30,20 y ahora 30,28
por lo menos pasa algo de vez en cuando...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jun 2009)

el san tiene caida hasta 7,92

SAN 7,95 7,98 -0,03 -0,38 27.397 7,945 7,955 18.207 0,01 8.251.214 09:53:12 
43.227 7,94 7,96 14.911 
34.656 7,93 7,965 31.000 
 39.000 7,925 7,97 52.226 
143.113 7,92 7,975 22.104


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jun 2009)

13.530 7,97 7,975 408 
24.399 7,965 7,98 42.626 
31.762 7,96 7,99 19.065 
26.820 7,955 7,995 20.000 
22.622 7,95 8,00 23.055 


del san por supuesto


----------



## chameleon (24 Jun 2009)

de las posis no os fieis nada de nada
solo sirven para meterse en el hueco


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> el san tiene caida hasta 7,92



¿Por...? :

¿Alguna nueva teoria de lineas mulderiana...?



Saludos :


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> de las posis no os fieis nada de nada
> solo sirven para meterse en el hueco



Estoy 100% de acuerdo... 



Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Por...? :
> 
> ¿Alguna nueva teoria de lineas mulderiana...?
> 
> ...



porque había un monton de compras a 7,92 (144.000)


lo he visto en los posis


a lo mejor lo quitan en el último momento, pero por ahora era eso


vaya putada en lo de poner 3 decimales, que hijos de puta, ahora no sirve de nada tener 5 posiciones


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Jun 2009)

Buenos Dias
¿Alguien sigue a Cepsa? Si se pone sobre los 26 otra vez se podria entrar,dame tu opinion Chame que eres experto en petroleo.


----------



## donpepito (24 Jun 2009)

Chameleon... has comprado 500acs de TRE? o solo 300pcs?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jun 2009)

y tre sin despeinarse hasta los 30,75

si pasa de 30,80 pasa a 30,89


----------



## chameleon (24 Jun 2009)

300 ... ¿como lo sa?
voy a vender ahora, en el próximo achuchón

REP vs CEP
a partir de ahora debería comportarse mejor CEP que REP
digo yo...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jun 2009)

del san


65.529 8,00 8,01 40.308 0,01 9.248.616 10:15:06 
33.000 7,995 8,02 24.748 
55.989 7,99 8,025 56.976 
25.000 7,985 8,03 183.990 
32.782 7,98 8,035 32.469 



si pasa el 8,03 hay que tener cuidado


----------



## donpepito (24 Jun 2009)

Porque lo ha hecho el broker VENTURE FINANZAS a las 9:55


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Jun 2009)

TRE tiene agotados los cortos en Interdin. Andaros con ojo.
Estoy siguiendo Iberia,Inditex y Cepsa para entrar.


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> porque había un monton de compras a 7,92 (144.000)
> 
> 
> lo he visto en los posis
> ...




Esas posis son una mierda... :o


Cuando hayan 1 o 2 millones avísame... :


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> TRE tiene agotados los cortos en Interdin. Andaros con ojo.
> Estoy siguiendo Iberia,Inditex y Cepsa para entrar.



En RT4 todavia hay... no problem... 



Saludos :


----------



## chameleon (24 Jun 2009)

mapfre a punto de perder soporte!!!


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> mapfre a punto de perder soporte!!!



*SEGURO*... :



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Jun 2009)

el bund ya esta claramente por encima de los 12.30 y subidon del euro...me temo que lo de la reunion de la FED va a tener su miga


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Bancoval... modo compra papeles botas ON... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Jun 2009)

yo voy a ir echando las redes que hoy curro todo el dia y no voy a estar mucho delante de la pantalla pero pronostico megahostion en breve,no se la fecha pero se esta fraguando....Me pongo corto en BME a 20.99 con objetivo 17
esta tarde segun vea como va la cosa me pondre corto en abengoa..popular..maphre y ya veremos si vuelvo con el SAN empezare con poquito eso si..que no estoy loco perdido con la intencion de ir sumando mas a medida que se vaya cumpliendo los objetivos.....

P.D:buenos dias.buenos dias


----------



## chameleon (24 Jun 2009)

mapfre la van a querer sostener, y lo conseguirán si hoy los americanos suben


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> mapfre la van a querer sostener, y lo conseguirán si hoy los americanos suben



por eso me voy a esperar a los yankis esta vez no quiero trampas ,aparte me tengo que empollar mejor lo de la relacion eurusd-bolsas..no vaya a ser que me den un disgusto y empecemos mal


----------



## chameleon (24 Jun 2009)

solaria ha recuperado los 2 eur, aunque con muy poco volumen
no ha sido el calentón de costumbre, paso de entrar, los perderá

Solaria 2 +0.07 +3.63 %


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jun 2009)

121.085 8,015 8,02 29.449 0,005 12.923.125 10:52:07 
9.767 8,01 8,025 80.934 
25.307 8,005 8,03 88.327 
74.328 8,00 8,035 65.862 
30.393 7,995 8,04 272.802 


del san


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2009)

El Stoxx ha confirmado hace un rato la señal bajista que dio ayer el S&P a última hora, ya tengo claro lo que va a pasar hoy.


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx ha confirmado hace un rato la señal bajista que dio ayer el S&P a última hora, ya tengo claro lo que va a pasar hoy.



Pues yo lo tengo claro desde hace una semana... o dos... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues yo lo tengo claro desde hace una semana... o dos...



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iOIktx0HwWs&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iOIktx0HwWs&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## donpepito (24 Jun 2009)

Versión ARCADE .... LEONCIO vs GACELA


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ...



Sorry... 





Más que malo... es que a veces me entran ataques de hijoputismo... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (24 Jun 2009)

SAN ya prepara la trampa a los cortos..


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> SAN ya prepara la trampa a los cortos..




¿no se pone largo...? están subiéndolo como la espuma... 


En cuanto Mulder ve señales de cortos me pongo a temblar... os lo juro...




Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> SAN ya prepara la trampa a los cortos..





se ha comido todos los posis en un momento, no se si los han quitado o no pero como pase de 8,10 seguirá para arriba


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> SAN ya prepara la trampa a los cortos..



yo diria que es casi al reves les esta abriendo la boca a los alcistas para que pasen


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> se ha comido todos los posis en un momento, no se si los han quitado o no pero como pase de 8,10 seguirá para arriba



Las posis sólo sirven a la hora de entrar o salir... para nada más... 


En el SAN he visto cosas que jamás creerias... :









Saludos


----------



## chameleon (24 Jun 2009)

Vueling 7.33 +0.43 +6.23 % :/


----------



## chameleon (24 Jun 2009)

lalala

SAN y BBVA pahrriba!! (y yo dentro  )


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> lalala
> 
> SAN y BBVA pahrriba!! (y yo dentro  )




¿Dentro de que...? :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Ibex +1120 puntos con el Dow... que interesante... 



Saludos


----------



## chollero (24 Jun 2009)

hoy cerramos en negro


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2009)

Tenemos un mínimo creciente hoy y muchos barridos de posiciones en el Stoxx, hoy los leoncios están jugando a iniciar un movimiento importante manipulando el mercado con lo mejor de su artillería.


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tenemos un mínimo creciente hoy y muchos barridos de posiciones en el Stoxx, *hoy los leoncios están jugando a iniciar un movimiento importante manipulando el mercado con lo mejor de su artillería*.




Gracias por el cumplido... 



Saludos


----------



## pyn (24 Jun 2009)

Que poco os gusta ver el verde .


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tenemos un mínimo creciente hoy y muchos barridos de posiciones en el Stoxx, hoy los leoncios están jugando a iniciar un movimiento importante manipulando el mercado con lo mejor de su artillería.



que has querido decir con esto mulder?


ayer probé el qtstalker, muy bueno, cientos de indicadores, tengo por delante horas y horas de husmear por los foros, thanks for the info


posis del santander

31.000 8,11 8,115 21.252 0,005 24.643.877 12:31:58 
34.471 8,105 8,12 39.981 
14.865 8,10 8,125 21.145 
18.923 8,095 8,13 30.034 
67.170 8,09 8,135 47.663


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jun 2009)

san 

pequeñita paradita en 8,15


edito no ha llegado se ha parado en 8,135


----------



## chameleon (24 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> san
> 
> pequeñita paradita en 8,15




y yo aprovecho para bajarme de todo, bbv, san y tre


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tenemos un mínimo creciente hoy y muchos barridos de posiciones en el Stoxx, hoy los leoncios están jugando a iniciar un movimiento importante manipulando el mercado con lo mejor de su artillería.






[URL="http://api.ning.com/files/jCCf6LlMkSykBCVJ0xydPKHfmz6gWxIZuphnNI4iVmg3haGi5AxQjiQV5V5b5Qgh*bFqVI6WnzE8mb9oCRGl*BBWxDhz4jpN/I_Want_To_Believe.jpg"]Mulder[/URL], te necesito.


----------



## pyn (24 Jun 2009)

A todo esto, alguien me puede explicar ¿por qué si ayer Iberdrola cerró a 5,635€ hoy ha abierto a 5,725?


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> A todo esto, alguien me puede explicar ¿por qué si ayer Iberdrola cerró a 5,635€ hoy ha abierto a 5,725?



FAQ - BurbuWiki

Pista: gap de mulder...



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (24 Jun 2009)

La subasta de apertura... ahí tienes la respuesta.


----------



## Riviera (24 Jun 2009)

Vendidas mis ibr con 4 centimillos de plusvalías.Liquidez total,ya veremos lo que tardó en avistar el enésimo santo grial


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

De Cárpatos:




> Todo sigue por el estilo en el mini S&P 500 futuro que sigue siendo lo que vigilan las manos fuertes.
> 
> *Podemos ver que el soporte a vigilar está muy claro en los 875*. Por debajo se iría como poco a la zona de *850 donde está el retroceso de Fibonacci del 32,8% de la subida anterior*. Mientras no caiga ese soporte, tampoco hay nada de especial. Lateral confuso. Lleva ya tres sesiones tocando a diario en la zona de mínimos del día la media de 200, que de momento aguanta el tipo, perderla podría ser una gran complicación.
> 
> ...



Edito:

Que alguien le de al puto botón ya... joder... :


Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

uff que alegría de haber cerrado el corto... Es interesante que suba... así podremos ponernos cortos más arriba. ¿pasaremos hoy los 900?.

Voy a investigar... 

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Es interesante que suba... así podremos ponernos cortos más arriba. ¿pasaremos hoy los 900?.




*[Modo cazador on]*


Estoy viendo muy buenos precios... 


*[Modo cazador off]*



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (24 Jun 2009)

los futuros americanos no dicen ni mu, eh?


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> los futuros americanos no dicen ni mu, eh?




Hoy caemos un 2% mínimo... es la señal que me manda el sistema... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (24 Jun 2009)

corto en BBVA, no puede acabar con +1,9%, digo yo...


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> corto, largo, corto, corto, largo, corto, largo, largo, corto..........



su broker le ama... 



Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jun 2009)

está todo muy tranquilito


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> corto en BBVA, no puede acabar con +1,9%, digo yo...



Yo en el bbva le tengo puesta la venta en 8.51, espero un pico más, se la ve con ganas... aunque a las 14:30 la retiro por si las noticias (he de mirar si hay ) son buenas.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Jun 2009)

muhahahahahahah....esto va bien pero que muy bien...nuestro bund querido sosteniendose firme en los 12.30,el euro corrigiendo,petroleo que no pasa los 69 ni harto vino..y nosotros subiendo..sube..sube ..pequeño pajarillo !hasta que se te chamusquen las alas con el sol..
cargando cortos en popular a 6.05 SAN 8.18 BBVA 8.54 el primero que entre se lleva el premio
Abengoa tambien la voy vigilando y BME va benne ,molto benne...
saludos


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> muhahahahahahah.... SAN 8.18 BBVA 8.54 el primero que entre se lleva el premio




Pásame un poco de lo que fumas... :o



Por cierto... otra de cárpatos:

Deutsche Bank 
La estrella de la noche se ha hecho... :



Saludos


----------



## El_Presi (24 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo en el bbva le tengo puesta la venta en 8.51, espero un pico más, se la ve con ganas... aunque a las 14:30 la retiro por si las noticias (he de mirar si hay ) son buenas.



- Pedidos bienes duraderos EE.UU..

24 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: -0.9%. Dato Previo: 1.9%. 14:30

- Pedidos de bienes duraderos (exc. transporte) EE.UU..

24 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: -0.5%. Dato Previo: 0.8%. 14:30 

- Ventas viviendas nuevas EE.UU..

24 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: 2.3%. Dato Previo: 0.3%. 16:00

- Ventas viviendas nuevas EE.UU..

24 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: 360.000. Dato Previo: 352.000. 16:00

- Inventarios crudo EE.UU..

24 de junio de 2009, Semanal. Dato Previo: -3.874.000. 16:30

- FOMC: Decisión de tipos de interés EE.UU..

24 de junio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: 0.25%. Dato Previo: 0.25%. 20:15


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Jun 2009)

si quieren dar la impresion de que esto esta alcista antes de girarse (que es lo que quieren conseguir) van a tener que pasar los 9545 minimo ..eso me da un precio objetivo de mas o menos ese rango ...y me quedo corto ...pero como a partir de las 4 no voy a poder mirar nada pues los pongo ahi y dios dira..lo mismo entran todos ,que me equivoco y no entra ninguno


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2009)

Hoy subimos pero no tengo muy claro que las subidas lleguen muy lejos, aunque yo sigo largo, que tengamos una resistencia en un sitio no significa que tengamos que pasar necesariamente por ahí. Aunque sigo pensando que este viernes toca hacer un mínimo importante y eso no quiere decir necesariamente que bajemos, sino que ese mínimo representará el punto de inicio de una subida muy fuerte.

La subida de hoy ya la anuncié ayer (Tonuel, luego te pongo el owned), pero veo aun poca fuerza, creo que sería muy adecuado ver como arrancan los gringos hoy para tenerlo todo más claro, aunque me parece que esperarán a que se vaya terminando la semana para darnos la pista definitiva.


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy subimos pero no tengo muy claro que las subidas lleguen muy lejos, aunque yo sigo largo, que tengamos una resistencia en un sitio no significa que tengamos que pasar necesariamente por ahí. Aunque *sigo pensando que este viernes toca hacer un mínimo importante y eso no quiere decir necesariamente que bajemos*, sino que ese mínimo representará el punto de inicio de una subida muy fuerte.
> 
> *La subida de hoy ya la anuncié ayer *(Tonuel, luego te pongo el owned), pero veo aun poca fuerza, creo que sería muy adecuado ver como arrancan los gringos hoy para tenerlo todo más claro, aunque me parece que esperarán a que se vaya terminando la semana para darnos la pista definitiva.





JAJAJAJAJAJAJA... Me parto con sus análisis y comentarios... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Otra de Cárpatos:



> *Comentario 24 Junio 2009 *
> 
> Hasta el próximo lunes no se actualizará la sección por motivo de viajes profesionales, los niveles de hoy se mantendrían hasta el lunes. El mercado bursátil sigue confirmando el escenario de corrección que nos puede llevar a *nuestra zona objetivo de 850/790*. Se produjo un cierre diario por debajo del 900 en el S&P 500 y por lo tanto pasamos a una tendencia bajista en el corto plazo, tratáremos de posicionarnos bajistas en los próximos días. Según nuestros análisis de medio plazo hemos visto los mínimos en el año y una caída en los próximos meses hacia la zona de 790 puede ser una interesante oportunidad de compra de medio plazo para el resto del año. Una vez corregido al 790, el movimiento al alza posterior nos podría llevar de nuevo a la zona de 940/980 e incluso niveles de 1.060. Consideramos que podemos entrar en un gran movimiento lateral que puede durar hasta el 2010 entre 666 y 1.060. Como estrategia de medio plazo seguimos esperando una corrección significativa para posicionarnos agresivamente y pensamos que en la zona de 790 estaría el nivel óptimo. Mantenemos nuestro intento de posicionarnos si el mercado corrige en los mercados emergentes de Brasil,China, Rusia e India a través del ETF ligado a un Indice BRIC (BKF). Y además mantenemos apuestas en el mercado asiático y en el mercado tecnológico para posicionarnos en una corrección.
> 
> ...




Saludos


----------



## chollero (24 Jun 2009)

hoy cerramos en amarillo


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ibex +1120 puntos con el Dow... que interesante...



+1140... y son las 14:27... que emoción...


:


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

A volar...


que datos mas buenos...esto va p'arriba seguro... xD



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Jun 2009)

ya estamos ahi corto en BBva 8.54 y POP 6.05 y como dije me he quedado corto
toma ya !la del SAN tambien ha entrado...voy a toooopeeee


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Jun 2009)

Juas!! He metido la pata hasta el fondooo!! Esta mañana puse una orden de protección del corto en 8.43 y se me olvido cerrarla... y sin saberlo he vendido en 8.51. Resumen: Doscientos y pico euros... de pura chorra.

Hasta para ser inútil hay que tener suerte.

Y encima... veo que ha saltado ahora mismo por encima del supuesto corto que iba a poner juuuasss hoy es mi día ^_____^!


----------



## chameleon (24 Jun 2009)

que mierda, acabo de perder la mitad de lo ganado hoy


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Hemos llegado a los +1160 puntos con el Dow...


¿En cuánto estaba el record...? 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Otra más del tito Cárpatos...


> Mundo Hedge Fund
> 
> Los comentarios en el mundillo de los hedge son interesantes. Todo el mundo cree que el antiguo soporte 905-910 ahora es la resistencia clave. Se cree que hay muchos vendedores apostados esperando ponerse cortos de 900 hacia arriba con stop loss ceñido en los 915. La verdad es que es una entrada donde hay poco que perder y mucho que ganar.
> 
> ...




Que nadie cierre los cortos antes de tiempo...xD.... :


Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Jun 2009)

Y tu si el Sp pasa hoy de 904 prepárate a cerrarlos. No va en coña. Como pasemos la resistencia 899-904 Cágate!

Un saludo


----------



## ako (24 Jun 2009)

¿que coño pasa con el IBEX? +2,12 % ¿estais todos los cortos cerrando posiciones?.
Me temo que las ordas cuidadoras estan barriendo las tricheras y pasando a cuchillo a las mermadas tropas bajistas. Ya queda menos para vuestro desplome pero antes os tienen que mermar psiquicamente y monetariamente 

resistid, con dos cojones coño¡¡¡


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> ya estamos ahi corto en BBva 8.54 y POP 6.05 y como dije me he quedado corto
> toma ya !la del SAN tambien ha entrado...voy a toooopeeee



pues a mi por poco me salta la mia del san


pero la he bajado un poquillo a ver si pillo mi warrant mas abajo

no creo que llegue pero por si acaso


edito entrare corto a 8,30 a ver si hay ubida al alza un poquito con los americanos 


pero de todas formas no creo que llegue


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Jun 2009)

madre mia...que HDP! hasta el infinito y mas alla lo suben!pues nada preparandome para promediar a las 17.00


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Y tu si el Sp pasa hoy de 904 prepárate a cerrarlos. No va en coña. Como pasemos la resistencia 899-904 Cágate!



Espérese sentado... NO significa NO... :


Hoy puede que suba artificialmente con los datos, como de hecho lo está haciendo...

Mientras la gran masa piense que pronto llegará el subidón estoy de lo más tranquilo hoyga... 



Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jun 2009)

Posis del san

18.053 8,17 8,175 71.368 0,005 35.944.427 14:54:08 
45.958 8,165 8,18 98.610 
7.848 8,16 8,185 132.515 
16.300 8,155 8,19 171.965 
48.246 8,15 8,195 44.109


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Espérese sentado... NO significa NO... :
> 
> Hoy puede que suba artificialmente con los datos, como de hecho lo está haciendo...
> 
> Mientras la gran masa piense que pronto llegará el subidón estoy de lo más tranquilo hoyga...



Ud. estese tranquilito palmando con sus cortos, que los demás estaremos comiéndonos las uñas mientras hacemos bastante dinero


----------



## Starkiller (24 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Espérese sentado... NO significa NO... :
> 
> 
> Hoy puede que suba artificialmente con los datos, como de hecho lo está haciendo...
> ...



Mira la Renta fija y el dólar... no es cosa de datos, ni de barrido de cortos... es que lo que manda es la renta fija... y la bolsa reacciona. Pero no creo que esto vaya a ser cosa efímera.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Jun 2009)

Supongo que os daréis cuenta que LA SESIÓN DEL LUNES fue igual que la sesión del miércoles de la semana pasada, que LA SESIÓN DE AYER fue igual que la sesión del martes de la semana pasada y que LA SESIÓN DE HOY está siendo igual que la sesión del viernes pasado...

O eso o tengo un exceso de dopamina en el cerebro y veo patrones que no existen, que alguien lo mire a ver qué le parece.


----------



## carvil (24 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes  

*S&P alerta de que el sector inmobiliario español no se recuperará hasta 2012

Dos años después del estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria en Europa, no parece que el sector del ladrillo esté cerca de la recuperación, que en el caso de España podría retrasarse hasta 2012, según un informe publicado hoy por la agencia de calificación de riesgo Standard & Poors (S&P). *


----------



## carvil (24 Jun 2009)

De Cárpatos:

A las 16.00:

- VENTA DE VIVIENDAS NUEVAS de mayo.

Dato previo: 352.000. Previsión: 360.000.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes...

Corto en Stoxx 2392.5, stop ajustadito por encima de 2400...

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Jun 2009)

No tengo ni idea de que hacer. Largo...estamos muy altos, al menos para la sesión de hoy. Corto ni de coña...

¡Kujire! help me!... ¿Alguna sensación,idea o lo que se te ocurra?


----------



## donpepito (24 Jun 2009)

Otra vez hemos dejado al mando a PEPON... si es que no controla!!!! con las subidas!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Jun 2009)

Mi consejo: Busquen el valor más alto del valor que quieran antes del cierre, y pónganse cortos para mañana...

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mi consejo: Busquen el valor más alto del valor que quieran antes del cierre, y pónganse cortos para mañana...
> 
> Saludos...



Una idea... mañana Gamesa da dividendo. Si sale mal... no creo que recupere el dividendo en la subasta de apertura, podríamos salir pitando... y si sale bien juas juas ^^!

He de mirar bien lo de Gamesa... es de oídas y no estoy seguro.

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Una idea... mañana Gamesa da dividendo. Si sale mal... no creo que recupere el dividendo en la subasta de apertura, podríamos salir pitando... y si sale bien juas juas ^^!
> 
> He de mirar bien lo de Gamesa... es de oídas y no estoy seguro.
> 
> Un saludo



Me encantan los planes tipo: Coge el dinero y corre... 

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (24 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Una idea... mañana Gamesa da dividendo. Si sale mal... no creo que recupere el dividendo en la subasta de apertura, podríamos salir pitando... y si sale bien juas juas ^^!
> 
> He de mirar bien lo de Gamesa... es de oídas y no estoy seguro.
> 
> Un saludo



Gamesa lo ha dado hoy.


----------



## carvil (24 Jun 2009)

Yo desde ayer al cierre voy largo en BBVA

Edito:Nos acercamos a la zona de resistencia


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Jun 2009)

Mierda... si lo acabo de ver. Gracias Pyn.

Bueno... buscaré algún otro... 

Esto vengo pensándolo por el robo del cobro de dividendos con los cfds, te dan un 80%. del neto... pero el bruto es superior... Así que si me pusiera corto, también cogería la parte bruta. Ahora... lo ideal que ese día sea bajista.

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Yo desde ayer al cierre voy largo en BBVA
> 
> Edito:Nos acercamos a la zona de resistencia



Justo a las 15:59 tocamos el 2400 en el Stoxx... yo digo que el dato sale malo... 
Corto en Stoxx 2400,5...

Saludos...

Edito: Ventas viviendas USA 342.000 peor de lo esperado


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Otra vez hemos dejado al mando a PEPON... si es que no controla!!!! con las subidas!!!



Si, se le va la mano cazando gacelas al pobre...


+1220 puntos el ibex con el Down... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (24 Jun 2009)

Un nuevo acierto de DP HF....

SQNM - Sequenom, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Un nuevo acierto de DP HF....
> 
> SQNM - Sequenom, Inc. - Google Finance



La hostia... la pendiente apunta al infinito... :



dos veces...



Saludos


----------



## carvil (24 Jun 2009)

Al dato que hay que estar atentos es al comunicado de FOMC.. creo que el dólar se moverá, un stop protege beneficios no estaría de más


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Jun 2009)

Las ventas de viviendas nuevas en Estados Unidos cayeron un 0,6% en mayo, hasta una cifra total ajustada y anualizada de 342.000 casas, frente a una subida del 2,7% de abril (dato revisado desde el 0,3% publicado inicialmente)

Este dato es mucho peor de lo esperado, ya que los analistas consultados por Bloomberg esperaban una subida del 2,3%, hasta una tasa anualizada de 360.000.


----------



## donpepito (24 Jun 2009)

DSCO... la tengo un poco parada... pero ya mismo hablo con el DP HF -U.S. HQ- para pegarle un arreón.


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Las ventas de viviendas nuevas en Estados Unidos cayeron un 0,6% en mayo, hasta una cifra total ajustada y anualizada de 342.000 casas, frente a una subida del 2,7% de abril (dato revisado desde el 0,3% publicado inicialmente)
> 
> Este dato es mucho peor de lo esperado, ya que los analistas consultados por Bloomberg esperaban una subida del 2,3%, hasta una tasa anualizada de 360.000.



No se preocupe que hoy esto no lo tiran ni con datos malos.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Jun 2009)

Menudo subidón...


----------



## donpepito (24 Jun 2009)

He aligerado la cartera... vendiendo 1500acs TRE.... a 31,83€


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Jun 2009)

Yo acabo de cerrar otro largo en el bbva ^__^! Que buen día! Ahora he puesto un mini-corto al bbva en 8.75, que al ritmo que va... seguramente me lo pille.

Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo acabo de cerrar otro largo en el bbva ^__^! Que buen día! Ahora he puesto un mini-corto al bbva en 8.75, que al ritmo que va... seguramente me lo pille.
> 
> Un saludo



Enhorabuena por esas plusvalías!!


----------



## javso (24 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> La hostia... la pendiente apunta al infinito... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya te ibas mereciendo un nelson. Sigues pensando que nos vamos al guano?


----------



## donpepito (24 Jun 2009)

To the MOON sweety... keep going, i love it. Especially, the smell of profits in the morning. 

Dedicado a los que les gusta el olor a guano por la mañana.


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Jun 2009)

Nos vamos a buscar los 912 del Sp, correspondientes al 61% de fibo.

Un saludo


----------



## Speculo (24 Jun 2009)

Hola, muchachos. Os voy leyendo pero debido a una operación reciente (operación quirúrgica), no puedo escribir mucho.

Sigo largo en ACX (ya con stop profit comisiones) y voy a decirle a mi mujer que me abra un corto sobre el BBVA. No sé a cuánto entrará, así que os lo imagináis.

En un par de días o tres espero poder escribir algo más, que la bolsa está interesante, aunque algo desfasada (cosa de los tiburones y sus cabronadas).


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Jun 2009)

A lo mejor me pongo corto a las 17:29:59.


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Nos vamos a buscar los 912 del Sp, correspondientes al 61% de fibo.
> 
> Un saludo



Yo ya dije hace poco que el S&P iba a por los 945, y tiene de tiempo hasta el lunes para conseguirlo.


----------



## chollero (24 Jun 2009)

por que subimos?


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Hola, muchachos. Os voy leyendo pero debido a una operación reciente (operación quirúrgica), no puedo escribir mucho.



Recuperate pronto!!


----------



## Bayne (24 Jun 2009)

chollero dijo:


> por que subimos?



Porque a partir de las 17.00 bajamos


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo ya dije hace poco que el S&P iba a por los 945, y tiene de tiempo hasta el lunes para conseguirlo.



Mulder, el siguiente nivel fibo, está en 927 ufff yo lo veo muy lejano. Y más con la diferencia entre bolsas europeas y yankis... estamos subiendo mucho más, a lo mejor a nosotros nos toca quedarnos parados. 

Eso mismo ocurrió la otra vez que entre el Dow y el ibex hubo 1200 puntos de diferencia, nosotros no subimos, estuvimos laterales y ellos subieron. Umms..


----------



## Kujire (24 Jun 2009)

*Breaking News ... FED*

Buenos Dias!

tengo el índice de Papelón por las nubes así que ya saben lo que hay, subida sin volúmen y todo lo que se imaginan, la idea puede ser subir para caer, al parecer el tema de los 899 ha puesto nerviosa a alguna gente, entre ellos los de Citi que se acaban de subir los sueldos y no quieren aparecer en las noticias....

Todo el mundo está esperando los coments de la FED, éste será el punto de inflexión o hasta el infinito y más allá, 50/50 pero con mucho cuidado porque los que compran son los cocos


----------



## donpepito (24 Jun 2009)

Speculo.. GET WELL, pronto!


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2009)

chollero dijo:


> por que subimos?



Porque tal y como decía esta mañana toda la prensa salmón está anunciando correcciones sin parar y la prensa salmón solo sirve para alimentar el sentimiento contrario.


----------



## pyn (24 Jun 2009)

Entre pepon y yo vamos a dejarlo en los 11.000 de aquí a Agosto.


Hasta el infinito y más allá!


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenos Dias!
> 
> tengo el índice de Papelón por las nubes así que ya saben lo que hay, subida sin volúmen y todo lo que se imaginan, la idea puede ser subir para caer, al parecer el tema de los 899 ha puesto nerviosa a alguna gente, entre ellos los de Citi que se acaban de subir los sueldos y no quieren aparecer en las noticias....
> 
> Todo el mundo está esperando los coments de la FED, éste será el punto de inflexión o hasta el infinito y más allá, 50/50 pero con mucho cuidado porque los que compran son los cocos



Kujire, una subida sin volumen es bastante válida, cuando la subida es con volumen quiere decir que nos acercamos al final, que el giro está cercano. Con las bajadas es lo contrario, una bajada con volumen significa que seguiremos bajando más y una sin volumen es que el punto de giro no tardará en aparecer.

Yo antes pensaba como tu.


----------



## carvil (24 Jun 2009)

Speculo recuperate pronto 

Cerrado el largo en BBVA 8.32-8.70


Salu2


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Jun 2009)

Creo que el hilo entero te desea que te recuperes pronto Speculo, cuidado no te salten los stops, digo los puntos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Jun 2009)

Estaría bien cerrar el gap bajista del lunes del S&P antes de las 17:30, entonces me pondría corto casi seguro.

Pero claro, sería un 1% más en media hora, igual es demasiado.


----------



## javso (24 Jun 2009)

Fuera de gamesa con pérdidas severas a 13,55. Me espero para recomprar más abajo


----------



## Kujire (24 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Kujire, una subida sin volumen es bastante válida, cuando la subida es con volumen quiere decir que nos acercamos al final, que el giro está cercano. Con las bajadas es lo contrario, una bajada con volumen significa que seguiremos bajando más y una sin volumen es que el punto de giro no tardará en aparecer.
> 
> Yo antes pensaba como tu.



Cuando digo "subida sin volúmen" me refiero al ratio (incremento de precios/incremento de volúmen en periodo), el índice de papelón que tengo es demasiado jóven como para ser fiable ...pero hoy de nuevo ha saltado. Bajo mi punto de vista de momento no ha cambiado nada, tenemos la resis en 905 (en Fut) y le va a costar "el resúmen de la FED" para atravesarla, ojo la anterior vez que estuvimos cerca nos caímos, hoy tenemos unas condiciones que favorecen a la bolsa pero eso no justifica un rebote hasta niveles anteriores a la caída, sólo la manipulación interesada en busca de un catalizador para dar papelón, las manos fuertes no están en bolsa y no están cortos, están a la espera .... el tema es que hay gente muymuy preocupada, lo inteligente sería haber caído a soportes seguros pero no ha sido así por lo que a los cocos les va a costar mucha pasta que la gente se crea este movimiento.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jun 2009)

entrado corto en el SAN a 8,26

no me lo creo ni yo

espero que me salga bien la jugada


----------



## donpepito (24 Jun 2009)

*La tasa anualizada en Estados Unidos de anulaciones en libros por tarjetas de crédito superó el 10% en mayo, según Moody's Investors Service. *

Esta es la primera vez que el indicador supera ese nivel en más de dos décadas en que la agencia de calificación crediticia ha hecho un seguimiento de la tasa. 

Además, un indicador de los préstamos de tarjetas de crédito considerados incobrables como porcentaje de los préstamos vigentes fijó un nuevo máximo por sexto mes consecutivo, *al subir en mayo al 10,62% sobre una base anual, frente al 9,97% en abril y al 6,41% de un año antes. *

Las operaciones de tarjetas de crédito son vulnerables en muchos bancos, a medida que aumenta la tasa de desempleo durante la recesión. 

La tasa de incumplimiento, o pagos con retrasos de más de 30 días, disminuyó por segundo mes consecutivo, al 5,97% frente al 6,34% de abril, gracias a un repunte estacional debido a los reembolsos de impuestos. 

Sin embargo, los pagos también descendieron por segundo mes seguido, al descender al 16% en mayo frente al 16,2% en abril.


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2009)

Este pequeño desinfle justo antes de las 17:30 ¿no lo ve nadie sospechoso?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Cuando digo "subida sin volúmen" me refiero al ratio (incremento de precios/incremento de volúmen en periodo), el índice de papelón que tengo es demasiado jóven como para ser fiable ...pero hoy de nuevo ha saltado. Bajo mi punto de vista de momento no ha cambiado nada, tenemos la resis en 905 (en Fut) y le va a costar "el resúmen de la FED" para atravesarla, ojo la anterior vez que estuvimos cerca nos caímos, hoy tenemos unas condiciones que favorecen a la bolsa pero eso no justifica un rebote hasta niveles anteriores a la caída, sólo la manipulación interesada en busca de un catalizador para dar papelón, las manos fuertes no están en bolsa y no están cortos, están a la espera .... el tema es que hay gente muymuy preocupada, lo inteligente sería haber caído a soportes seguros pero no ha sido así por lo que a los cocos les va a costar mucha pasta que la gente se crea este movimiento.



¿Cómo mola tener un indicador propio, eh?

Uno parecido que tenía yo comparaba el incremento de precios con el incremento del acumulación/distribución, es bastante parecido, de todas formas ese indicador lo puedes calcular con el histórico a ver qué tal funciona, supongo que tendras datos de volumen intradía y eso.


----------



## pyn (24 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Este pequeño desinfle justo antes de las 17:30 ¿no lo ve nadie sospechoso?



Pequeño desinfle seguido de pequeño repunte.. nada que temer ¿o qué interpretas tú?


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo ya dije hace poco que el S&P iba a por los 945, y tiene de tiempo hasta el lunes para conseguirlo.




Mulder... mejor no le quoteo lo que viene diciendo desde ayer y lo de esta mañana... su sistema falla más que una escopeta de feria... 


Ya queda un dia menos para el supermegacrack...



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Jun 2009)

Juas... para lo poco que he estado, ha sido un gran día. Hasta he cerrado un corto en la subasta ^__^! Mañana será otro día, mientras, aunque sea para pipas, mejor en mi bolsillo.

Un saludo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Jun 2009)

Yo voy corto para mañana, corto desde las 17:29:29.

Estos cabrones lo suben durante todo el día sin descanso y terminan desfondados, juegan la carta de que WS siga subiendo, ojalá les salga el tiro por la culata.


----------



## Kujire (24 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Cómo mola tener un indicador propio, eh?
> 
> Uno parecido que tenía yo comparaba el incremento de precios con el incremento del acumulación/distribución, es bastante parecido, de todas formas ese indicador lo puedes calcular con el histórico a ver qué tal funciona, supongo que tendras datos de volumen intradía y eso.



si tenemos datos, pero lo que me hace falta es tiempo de computación .. creo que he encontrado un patrón de comportamiento anti-manipulación, una vez hecho esto sólo habría que "condicionar" los otros para corregir el efecto. Esto dicho así no parece demasiado complejo y sólo es cuestión de tiempo de que tenga todas las piezas del puzzle encajadas,... eso es Tiempo es lo que me falta 

El que tienes tú me parece muy interesante, me encantaría programarlo para ver si se pueden sacar algunas conclusiones ... a ver si me animo durante las vacaciones


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mañana será el dia de la gran megahostia en el Santander... apúntenlo bien para vitorearme cuando toque... :



Vamos a comprobarlo:

SAN.MC: Summary for BANCO SANTANDER R - Yahoo! Finance

Pues en vista de los resultados le vamos a vitorear como se merece:


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> si tenemos datos, pero lo que me hace falta es tiempo de computación .. creo que he encontrado un patrón de comportamiento anti-manipulación, una vez hecho esto sólo habría que "condicionar" los otros para corregir el efecto. Esto dicho así no parece demasiado complejo y sólo es cuestión de tiempo de que tenga todas las piezas del puzzle encajadas,... eso es Tiempo es lo que me falta
> 
> El que tienes tú me parece muy interesante, me encantaría programarlo para ver si se pueden sacar algunas conclusiones ... a ver si me animo durante las vacaciones



Si necesitas ayuda para programar algo aquí estoy yo disponible :


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ojo, que *ayer vi una señal muy bajista en el S&P*, pero a ultima hora, *casi a las 22:00*. Por otra parte en la subasta de las dos acciones que llevo he visto números muy bajitos y finalmente hoy el Stoxx está bajando mucho.
> 
> Creo que *estamos empezando el camino hacia el mínimo de este próximo viernes-lunes*.




Calentito se lo traigo... de esta misma mañana... 

*Megaowned...* 






Saludos


----------



## pyn (24 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> si tenemos datos, pero lo que me hace falta es tiempo de computación .. creo que he encontrado un patrón de comportamiento anti-manipulación, una vez hecho esto sólo habría que "condicionar" los otros para corregir el efecto. Esto dicho así no parece demasiado complejo y sólo es cuestión de tiempo de que tenga todas las piezas del puzzle encajadas,... eso es Tiempo es lo que me falta
> 
> El que tienes tú me parece muy interesante, me encantaría programarlo para ver si se pueden sacar algunas conclusiones ... a ver si me animo durante las vacaciones



Nada tu explica el método y optimizamos un algoritmo, eso de que te falta "tiempo de computación" tiene fácil arreglo, tengo acceso a máquinas muy potentes .


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Felicidades a los cortistas de última hora... 



Saludos :


----------



## pyn (24 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... mejor no le quoteo lo que viene diciendo desde ayer y lo de esta mañana... su sistema falla más que una escopeta de feria...
> 
> 
> Ya queda un dia menos para el supermegacrack...
> ...



Jejeje mira quién habla! el que lleva días anunciando un catacrock, no sí alguna vez tendrá que cerrar en rojo...


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Nada tu explica el método y optimizamos un algoritmo, eso de que te falta "tiempo de computación" tiene fácil arreglo, tengo acceso a máquinas muy potentes .



Hace algún tiempo me inventé un sistema basado en el libro de órdenes, así que empecé a bajarme y almacenar todo el contenido de las 20 posiciones del libro de órdenes en varios futuros cada 30 segs.

La idea era encontrar una configuración similar del libro de órdenes en ese momento y ver que ocurrió luego con el precio.

Un libro de ordenes eran 20 registros, almacenar cada 30 segs. significaban 2400 registros en una hora, 33600 en un dia y esto solo de un índice, llegué a tener almacenados varios meses seguidos de estos registros, llegué a tener una BB.DD. de más de 30 millones de registros.

Me hice un programa que precalculaba los datos y así conseguí tener una configuración similar al libro de órdenes de un momento dado en tan solo 4 segundos y ahí se contaba el precio que había al cabo de 15, 30, 45 y 60 minutos después de media cada vez que aparecía un libro como ese.

Fue titánico, aunque al final no funcionó del todo.

Todo esto con un ordenador de lo más corrientito, discos IDE, 1 Gb. de RAM, nada exótico.


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> De programar voy sobrao... pero los datos de salida... ay hamijo... de los datos de salida no acierto ni uno... :o




Mulder... yo sigo viendo el Down por debajo de 8400 y el SP500 por debajo de 910... ¿Qué dice sus sistema al respecto...? 



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Jejeje mira quién habla! el que lleva días anunciando un catacrock, no sí alguna vez tendrá que cerrar en rojo...



Meses...meses... y lo que le queda jaja

:**** Un saludo


----------



## chameleon (24 Jun 2009)

menos mal que cerré el corto de bbva y me fui a comer tranquilo...
como veis este escenario?

- subida ligera y morralla uno o dos días
- bajada a tocar 9450
- subida a máximos en dos días 9850


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... yo sigo viendo el Down por debajo de 8400 y el SP500 por debajo de 910... ¿Qué dice sus sistema al respecto...?



Le agradecería que *no* pusiera en mi boca cosas que *no* he dicho.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si necesitas ayuda para programar algo aquí estoy yo disponible :



Con el ProRealTime lo puedes hacer en un momento, lo que pasa es que yo NO TENGO DATOS INTRADÍA.

Además, con el ProRealTime no puedes descargar los datos, tú programas y te saca los gráficos pero no te deja descargar los datos (por lo menos yo no sé descargar los datos).

Es muy fácil de programar es una especie de BASIC, con condicionales IF, THEN, ELSE, comparadores, puedes comparar datos de volumen, precios, valores de los indicadores que te trae el prorealtime...

También te deja con el ProBackTest programar sistemas basados en tus propios indicadores o en lo que quieras y después ver los resultados, el otro día programé uno que me daba un 85% de entradas ganadoras en Repsol, lo que pasa es que después lo probé con el Ibex, con Telefónica y con otros valores y no pasaba del 50%, eso me desanimó un poco.

Puede que no sea mala idea programar un indicador o un sistema PARA CADA VALOR EN CONCRETO, porque ya os digo que lo que yo he probado puede funcionar de cine con uno pero no funciona para nada con otros.


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Le agradecería que *no* pusiera en mi boca cosas que *no* he dicho.



Ya sabemos que no lo ha dicho... sólo era por chincharle sabe usted... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Con el ProRealTime lo puedes hacer en un momento, lo que pasa es que yo NO TENGO DATOS INTRADÍA.
> 
> Además, con el ProRealTime no puedes descargar los datos, tú programas y te saca los gráficos pero no te deja descargar los datos (por lo menos yo no sé descargar los datos).
> 
> ...



Ayer dejé algunas páginas con datos de tick de varias cosas, aunque no incluía acciones españolas.

A mi me gusta más programar con python, soy de los de consola negra y datos fríos.


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Con el ProRealTime lo puedes hacer en un momento, lo que pasa es que yo NO TENGO DATOS INTRADÍA.
> 
> Además, con el ProRealTime no puedes descargar los datos, tú programas y te saca los gráficos pero no te deja descargar los datos (por lo menos yo no sé descargar los datos).
> 
> ...



Bendita... solo con que te de la mitad de la mitad de eso, sabiendo cortar las perdidas, serías el AMO. 

¿En qué espacio temporal te basas?


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya sabemos que no lo ha dicho... sólo era por chincharle sabe usted...



Contesto por bromear, pero la broma ya se está volviendo ruin y zafia, tal vez deje de contestar.


----------



## Deudor (24 Jun 2009)

Ya sólo queda alinearnos el resto de piltrafillas que pululamos por el foro en pro-mulderistas o pro-tonuelistas.


----------



## pyn (24 Jun 2009)

Sé que mi departamento hay un proyecto abierto de investigación sobre patrones de comportamiento, he visto muy por encima la "idea", aún no he hablado con el responsable a fondo del tema pero si puedo documentarme lo haré. La idea es aplicar ese "patrón de comportamiento" a los datos de la bolsa. Es un buen banco de pruebas para el algoritmo (si encima acierta pues apagar unas gambas).

Prometo daros mas información en cuanto investigue el tema.

Saludos!


----------



## chameleon (24 Jun 2009)

yo trabajé haciendo algoritmos de reconocimiento de patrones

quizás se podría hacer alguna cosilla


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenos Dias!
> 
> Todo el mundo está esperando los coments de la FED, éste será el punto de inflexión o hasta el infinito y más allá, 50/50 pero con mucho cuidado porque *los que compran son los cocos*



Parece mentira andar preguntando estas cosas a estas alturas de la vida...pero...quienes son los famosos cocos? Es que solo se me viene a la cabeza este,y no me le imagino comprando y vendiendo acciones...







Bonito avatar,por cierto 




> Ya sólo queda alinearnos el resto de piltrafillas que pululamos por el foro en pro-mulderistas o pro-tonuelistas.



Dificil eleccion,dificil...


----------



## carvil (24 Jun 2009)

Esta subida estaba en el guión..... y suscribo todo lo escrito por Kujire... punto por punto


Gracias kujire


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Jun 2009)

Uis... parece que quiera ir a probar soporte...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ayer dejé algunas páginas con datos de tick de varias cosas, aunque no incluía acciones españolas.
> 
> A mi me gusta más programar con python, soy de los de consola negra y datos fríos.



dos preguntillas


la cantidad de indicadores que existen en el qtstalker, ¿donde podría sacar información de que sirve cada uno?

de donde podría sacar información para programar en dicho programilla?


Muchas gracias


----------



## Deudor (24 Jun 2009)

Hoy es el otro día de subidón en España y plano en USA.
Al final subidas en Asia, y mañana abre IBEX plano y no recupera la diferencia.
Es la historia de siempre, cada vez se separan más DJ e IBEX.


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Contesto por bromear, pero la broma ya se está volviendo ruin y zafia, tal vez deje de contestar.



Ha empezado usted owneando al gran owneador... :o


Por cierto...


Nos vamos al guano en breve... lo huelo...



Edito:


otra vez...


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> dos preguntillas
> 
> la cantidad de indicadores que existen en el qtstalker, ¿donde podría sacar información de que sirve cada uno?
> 
> ...



En la propia ayuda del qtstalker vienen explicados la inmensa mayoría de, si no todos, los indicadores.

Los indicadores de qtstalker, aunque eso depende de que versión uses (las estables más recientes si), se basan en la librería TA-Lib:

TA-Lib : Technical Analysis Library - Home


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Nos vamos al guano en breve... lo huelo...



Oh,sorpresa 



> "¡Pues claro que los bancos son los culpables!, pero no por aplicar el sistema, sino por crearlo"



Ahora que me fijo...la segunda mejor firma de burbuja.info


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bendita... solo con que te de la mitad de la mitad de eso, sabiendo cortar las perdidas, serías el AMO.
> 
> ¿En qué espacio temporal te basas?



Lo hice con los datos de cierre de repsol desde 1990 más o menos (creo que es el máximo que permite el ProRealTime) me daba 50 ó 60 operaciones en esos años, por eso no me gustaba mucho, eran pocas operaciones al año, pero ganaba al mercado de calle.


----------



## Kujire (24 Jun 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Parece mentira andar preguntando estas cosas a estas alturas de la vida...pero...quienes son los famosos cocos? Es que solo se me viene a la cabeza este,y no me le imagino comprando y vendiendo acciones...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hola Apolo!, jo si aún recuerdas a coco de barrio sésamo ...o es que tienes peques y les has comprado los dvds de la serie o.... ya eres de la quinta del buitre, de los parchís y demás fauna

Hace tiempo, más allá de semana santa tuve una aparición reveladora(por decir algo) ... fuí creo que la única dentro del mundo virtual (modesta la niña que soy) en descubrir(mi trabajo me costó) lo que había detrás de toda esta artimaña rebotera bursátil, como por aquel entonces tenía muchas presiones ...conté un cuento, en donde el que quisiera tenía una guía para aprovecharse de la situación y ponerse larga/o cuando todo el mundo estaba corto, los que movían los hilos eran los cocos con el dinero prestado por los gobiernos. Por eso el dinero nunca llegó a los créditos de los ciudadanos y las empresas, se lo jugaron a los chinos, engañaron y manipularon al mundo y lo seguirán haciendo porque ésto sólo acaba de empezar, por eso no habrá inflación, por eso la FED no subirá los tipos por eso..... y sigue ...y sigue desde hace meses estoy en sincronía con el mercado. Esto no garantiza rendimientos futuros pero hasta este momento ... estoy muy contenta


----------



## donpepito (24 Jun 2009)

Kujire... tienes que decirles para que gran corporación trabajas.


----------



## donpepito (24 Jun 2009)

CALIENTE --CALIENTE....


El presidente ejecutivo de ejecutivo de Microsoft Corp. (MSFT), Steven Ballmer, afirmó que la gigante de software permanece abierta a una posible sociedad con Yahoo Inc. (YHOO), informó el miércoles CNBC. 

Sin embargo, Ballmer agregó que Microsoft no está interesada en una adquisición. Microsoft trató de comprar en el pasado Yahoo y anteriormente había señalado que está abierta a algún tipo de acuerdo en el segmento de búsqueda y publicidad.


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... tienes que decirles para que gran corporación trabajas.



¿Para DP HF...? :


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Jun 2009)

`__´ No soy bueno con los acertijos... a mi o me lo dicen... o no lo acierto jaja

Eso si.. .curioso soy 

Vamos tarde semanas en enterarme de a que venia lo de ponerse la "mini". Pensaba ¿Será azafata?. Después me reí ... jajaja


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> `__´ No soy bueno con los acertijos... a mi o me lo dicen... o no lo acierto jaja
> 
> Eso si.. .curioso soy
> 
> Vamos tarde semanas en enterarme de a que venia lo de ponerse la "mini". Pensaba ¿Será azafata?. Después me reí ... jajaja



Aquí ya nos hemos inventado nuestra propia jerga


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En la propia ayuda del qtstalker vienen explicados la inmensa mayoría de, si no todos, los indicadores.
> 
> Los indicadores de qtstalker, aunque eso depende de que versión uses (las estables más recientes si), se basan en la librería TA-Lib:
> 
> TA-Lib : Technical Analysis Library - Home



muchas gracias


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> hola Apolo!, jo si aún recuerdas a coco de barrio sésamo ...o es que tienes peques y les has comprado los dvds de la serie o.... ya eres de la quinta del buitre, de los parchís y demás fauna
> 
> Hace tiempo, más allá de semana santa tuve una aparición reveladora(por decir algo) ... fuí creo que la única dentro del mundo virtual (modesta la niña que soy) en descubrir(mi trabajo me costó) lo que había detrás de toda esta artimaña rebotera bursátil, como por aquel entonces tenía muchas presiones ...conté un cuento, en donde el que quisiera tenía una guía para aprovecharse de la situación y ponerse larga/o cuando todo el mundo estaba corto, los que movían los hilos eran los cocos con el dinero prestado por los gobiernos. Por eso el dinero nunca llegó a los créditos de los ciudadanos y las empresas, se lo jugaron a los chinos, engañaron y manipularon al mundo y lo seguirán haciendo porque ésto sólo acaba de empezar, por eso no habrá inflación, por eso la FED no subirá los tipos por eso..... y sigue ...y sigue desde hace meses estoy en sincronía con el mercado. Esto no garantiza rendimientos futuros pero hasta este momento ... estoy muy contenta




y un resumen cortito para los que nos perdimos la historia


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes a todos.

Yo por mi parte sigo estando corto, aunque para ser sinceros, hay una morningstar de libro en d'ias en la mayoria de indices.

Espero hayan tenido un buen d'ia, con felices plusvalias.


----------



## ddddd (24 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He aligerado la cartera... vendiendo 1500acs TRE.... a 31,83€



Entonces, ¿opinas que al final el rebote de TRE a 35 o 38 euros como comentabas de aquí al reparto del dividendo ya no es posible? ¿O sólo te has quitado una parte de dichas acciones para ver opciones más interesantes, pero creyendo aún en el rebote de TRE?

Como podéis comprobar esta es mi segunda compra desde la semana pasada en este mundillo del cual estoy aprendiendo mucho estas últimas semanas, gracias especialmente a ustedes. Espero pronto aportar alguna idea y no sólo preguntas, pero intimida un poco el nivel que se ve por aquí 

Muchas gracias y un saludo.

Posdata: ¿Cómo ven Codere? Los rumores que hay sobre ella y una posible Opa recibida por algún gigante del mundo de las apuestas la podrían subir al cielo, ¿no? Otra cosa es que al final se produzca esa ansiada noticia o no. ¿Qué opinión tendrían ustedes?


----------



## Kujire (24 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> y un resumen cortito para los que nos perdimos la historia



Te dejo los enlaces a los post de ppios de Abril y ppios de Mayo, no son demasiado largos .. y son conciliadores de sueño para aquellos con problemas de sueño.... tengo alguno más pendiente de publicación 

la fábula


la selva

en 5 minutos la decisión de la FED .... a las 2.15ET


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> en 5 minutos la decisión de la FED .... a las 2.15ET



Voy sujetándome los machos...

destino el infinito y más allá... :




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos.
> 
> Yo por mi parte sigo estando corto, aunque para ser sinceros, hay una morningstar de libro en d'ias en la mayoria de indices.
> 
> Espero hayan tenido un buen d'ia, con felices plus valias.




Si... la verdad es que esta semana se ven mornings de todos los colores... :o










Saludos


----------



## Kujire (24 Jun 2009)

los singer mornings del NYSE viendo a los monitores ... expectantes....:.... se corta la tensión con un tomahack!!!


Que va! es que son unos actorazos


----------



## Kujire (24 Jun 2009)

*Breaking News ... FED*

*no change no change*

es decir, sin cambios a la vista en nada de lo que venía haciendo la FED, o sea .... esperando para nada


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

P'abajo... 

Bueno chavaleria... les dejo un rato mientras todo se desploma... tengo que ponerme cachitas que el sabado toca lucir en la playita... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (24 Jun 2009)

Hola,

He decidido vender un 20% de TRE... para disponer de liquidez, en el caso de que vuelva a visitar los 30,00€ .... está haciendo el mismo pullback todos los días.

Por otro lado... CODERE.. continuo con ellas en mi cartera... no pienso venderlas por ahora... hay noticias en breve.

Saludos,
DP!


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> *no change no change*
> 
> es decir, sin cambios a la vista en nada de lo que venía haciendo la FED, o sea .... esperando para nada




ya me he dado cuenta... :o



Saludos


----------



## Riviera (24 Jun 2009)

DP,le has echado una ojeada a Natra? Que te pareceria una entrada entre 2.4 y 2.85 teniendo en cuenta que la ampliacion la colocan en 2.65?


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Jun 2009)

¿Qué pasa? Estos son unos malosos... ya podrían avisar y no hubiera vendido el corto.

¿Pero se puede saber que leches a dicho el Bernake ese? Que manera de cagarla... jaja


----------



## donpepito (24 Jun 2009)

Voy a echarle un vistazo... later on!

OT: PRISA.... obstenta el título a la cot + manipulable del MC... las agencias la mueven como quieren...


----------



## donpepito (24 Jun 2009)

-La Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos mantuvo el miércoles las tasas de interés cerca de cero, a la vez que destacó las nuevas señales de estabilidad económica. 

"La información recibida desde que el Comité de Mercados Abiertos de la Fed se reunió en abril sugiere que el ritmo de la contracción económica se está desacelerando", sostuvo el FOMC en un comunicado emitido tras su reunión de política monetaria de dos días. 

"Las condiciones en los mercados financieros han, en general, mejorado en los meses recientes", agregó. 

El FOMC votó 10 a 0 a favor de mantener la meta para la tasa interbancaria federal entre cero y el 0,25%, un rango mínimo histórico. 

Además, el comité reiteró que probablemente mantendrá las tasas en niveles bajos durante un período prolongado. 


*La tasa de descuento para los bancos comerciales y de inversión también permaneció en su nivel previo, del 0,5%. *

La decisión sobre las tasas coincidió con las expectativas de los economistas en Wall Street.


----------



## chollero (24 Jun 2009)

esto se hincha, nos vamos al cieno


----------



## Kujire (24 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa? Estos son unos malosos... ya podrían avisar y no hubiera vendido el corto.
> 
> ¿Pero se puede saber que leches a dicho el Bernake ese? Que manera de cagarla... jaja



pues no quizás ha sido lo que no ha dicho y a los cocos lo que les gusta que les echen algunos cacahuetes para así sacar pecho y decir "ven como teníamos razón eh piltrafillas del mundo!?", pero ante un hecho o más bien ante un "no hecho" no hay más O_O que empezar a cubrir posiciones a riesgo de quedarse empapelados


----------



## Alexandros (24 Jun 2009)

chollero dijo:


> esto se hincha, nos vamos al cieno



Bonita figura hacia abajo ¿Este tipo de drops son predecibles con las famosas lineas?

Iba un inversor confiado con su Humvee cuando de repente...ITS A TRAP!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HpoYMGhH-CA&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HpoYMGhH-CA&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## donpepito (24 Jun 2009)

Han salido los asustaGACELAS!


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Te dejo los enlaces a los post de ppios de Abril y ppios de Mayo, no son demasiado largos .. y son conciliadores de sueño para aquellos con problemas de sueño.... tengo alguno más pendiente de publicación
> 
> la fábula
> 
> ...



gracias Kujire

Es decir un tercer actor mas poderoso que los leoncios??? eso son los cocos

Puede ser como aquí el gobierno inviertiendo con el fondo de las pensiones??

Pueden ser los gobiernos dando dinero a aquellos valores que les da la gana?

O pueden ser los mismos bancos de inversión que han visto que el credito desaparece y sus grandes books con sus tratos maquiavelicos ya no sirven para nada (LBO´s (compras apalancadas) y demás)??


O puede ser como viejos leoncios retirados a los cuales han sacado de su retiro? 


Vaya lio, el siguiente post de este estilo espero que nos desvele un poco mas de información, esto es mucho más interesante que la trilogia de millenium


----------



## donpepito (24 Jun 2009)

MTMC - MTM Technologies, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Stuyvesant (24 Jun 2009)

Creo que si no fuera por la deslocalización de los habituales de este hilo, se podría crear hasta un club de inversión burbujista para poner algunas ideas que se echan sobre la mesa en practica. Aunque de los patrones y demás martingalas ya existe software y algoritmos bastante caros para uso de los cocos y superleoncios, ponerlo al alcance de las gacelas tal vez no se tan mala idea, antes de que seque el mercado.

Ahí queda la idea. Si me decís cuanta gente os podéis traer para pagar el catering, la kedada se podría organizar. Pero solo si hay quórum y se traen los deberes hechos  . (o sea, nada scrypts en python en una pantalla en negro, no me seáis cutres. Una cosa sencillita con un IDE)


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> MTMC - MTM Technologies, Inc. - Google Finance



El que compró en 0.05...se ha forrado.


----------



## donpepito (24 Jun 2009)

Es muy raro... ese contrato es del año 2008... algo huele raro en esta subida...


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Jun 2009)

vamos.... y falta una hora!


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Jun 2009)

¿Donde está Tonuel cuando se le necesita? Ains...


----------



## carvil (24 Jun 2009)

Buenas noches 

Ha rebotado en el soporte 891 el volúmen es tremendo en el E-mini

Y en futbol palmamos 1-0


----------



## Kujire (24 Jun 2009)

Los futuros se están descompensando ya aparecen los famosos 20 points de Percebo, como siempre pasa o uno sube o el otro baja, el Stoxx está muy fuerte hoy ... y es el peso que debe arrastrar el ESEPE ahora hacia abajo

Ed: ..por certo lo del Stoxx de hoy lo "reivindica" la OCDE creo. Me parece interesante llevar un diario de los actos terroalcistas/bajistas de estas "entidades" pagadas con los impuestos de los ciudadanos, si alguien se anima que lo diga y los vamos anotando.


----------



## donpepito (24 Jun 2009)

LCC - US Airways Group, Inc. - Google Finance

Se puede ir a menos de 2.00USD.... yo he estado haciendo trading con esta acc... vendiendo en 5.00USD hace un par de meses aprox.


----------



## Kujire (24 Jun 2009)

Cuidado DP, LCC está en proceso de dilución, te lo he comentado en otras ocasiones "no es trigo limpio" sólo falta que se le caiga un pájaro para que se vaya al caraj: ... tengo un estudio del sector por no sé dónde ...a ver si lo encuentro


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Donde está Tonuel cuando se le necesita? Ains...




¿Dónde te crees que estaba...? :



Ahora vuelvo...




Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (24 Jun 2009)

Si... estamos de acuerdo... solo he comentado... que puede ser buena compra a largo plazo ... si llega a 1.50USD or less.


----------



## donpepito (24 Jun 2009)

Por cierto... XOMA y DSCO siguen con sus tecnicas de lotes peq en ventas... MMs

Kujire... sabes algo de MTMC.... según parece estaban en una supuesta quiebra. ?


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

+1280 puntos Ibex-Dow...


Venga chavales... el megacrack del ibex se va a oir en China... :



Saludos :


----------



## Stuyvesant (24 Jun 2009)

joder. estaba haciendo una búsqueda y me he encontrado que Google ha metido líneas de código nuevas en el algoritmo!!! Leñe ya era hora, joder, que ya daba asco los resultados que mostraba este ultimo año.

Y encima están copiando a Altavista justo en lo único que echaba de menos de ese buscador. Que majos. Ahora solo hace falta que lo hagan público y lo anuncien en búsqueda avanzada.


Primicia mundial que te pees. A ver cuándo lo anuncian y si sube o baja.


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

*Moooridddd....*


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Que alguien me diga que figura está formándose...


Aún no he llegado a ese capítulo...


Esperen...




*
Muere bestia inmunda...* :



Saludos :


----------



## tonuel (24 Jun 2009)

Bueno cortistas... 

He hecho lo que he podido para que mañana tengais jugosas plusvalias... :o




Suerte... y al toro...


----------



## Tyrelfus (24 Jun 2009)

Imprevisible el dia de hoy jeje :

PD: Ha perdido España en la Confederaciones!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Jun 2009)

y el comentarista es un lloron


----------



## Kujire (24 Jun 2009)

Tyrelfus dijo:


> PD: Ha perdido España en la Confederaciones!!!



¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿Queeeeeeeeeeeeeeeé?????????

noooo, no puede ser.... pero si aki no juegan al fútbol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

y esa carita de  a que viene???:


----------



## chollero (24 Jun 2009)

El BCE inyecta la cifra récord de 442.240 millones de euros - Expansión.com


se supone que por eso ha subido hoy europa? esa cifra es normal, ó hay un error tipográfico?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿Queeeeeeeeeeeeeeeé?????????
> 
> noooo, no puede ser.... pero si aki no juegan al fútbol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> y esa carita de  a que viene???:



añana tenemos manifestaciónes en madrid

y disturbios graves en andalucia y extremadura


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jun 2009)

chollero dijo:


> El BCE inyecta la cifra récord de 442.240 millones de euros - Expansión.com
> 
> 
> se supone que por eso ha subido hoy europa? esa cifra es normal, ó hay un error tipográfico?



normalisimo


ha pagado la primera ronda, namassssss


----------



## carvil (24 Jun 2009)

Yo de esta gente..... me lo creo ya todo... era una señal que cambiasen los campos de baseball por los de futbol en Central Park

De todas maneras hoy han tenido mucha piña


Y me j*** que pierda mi pais


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> añana tenemos manifestaciónes en madrid
> 
> y disturbios graves en andalucia y extremadura



joer! no es tan grave perder un partido!!!


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> joer! no es tan grave perder un partido!!!



[mode eggggpañol on]

HAY QUE MATARLOS, A LA GUILLOTINA COMO NOS PUEDEN HACER ESTO, SON LOS CULPABLES DE LA CRISIS

[mode egggpañol off]


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Jun 2009)

que vamos a hacer ahora??? que tenemos este finde? amotos? coches de ezos? el tur?


----------



## carvil (24 Jun 2009)

Nada nada Azkuna.... podemos ir haciendo una porra con la fecha para el catacrock de Tonuel 

Edito: Puede que haya cambios


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> que vamos a hacer ahora??? que tenemos este finde? amotos? coches de ezos? el tur?



la gente empieza a pensar


dios mio, puede ser una catastrofe, este finde ya tenían la pastilla de la final


ya se inventaran algo con villa


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Jun 2009)

este finde es 27 ya? joder! que rapido! no me habia dado cuenta(s)!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Que alguien me diga que figura está formándose...
> 
> 
> Aún no he llegado a ese capítulo...
> ...



Pues un martillo en mínimos, ni más ni menos. Toda una figura de darse la vuelta.


----------



## chameleon (24 Jun 2009)

nunca he entendido el tour, creo que es una competición mucho más bruta y gañán que el furgol. tenemos a 40 ciclistas hasta arriba de drogas deslomándose en un puerto del 30%...

...y media ejpaña embobada en el bar, en chanclas claro porque vienen de la playa. "ejque indurain ya no es lo que era, es un segundón". pegan un trago largo de cerveza y se les cae la última gota en la barriga.
"marujitaaaaaa!! otra de bravas y lléname la jarra"

si, definitivamente volverá el tour...


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Jun 2009)

oiga oiga, que yo iba al tour a pirineos a emborracharme hasta que la organizacion dijo que pongo los puertos entre semana!!

y creabamos riqueza...


----------



## kemao2 (24 Jun 2009)

Me da a mi que la bolsa va a aestar tontenando en los 9200-9400 hasta fin de mes, los grandes fondos y leoncios tratan de maquillar el resultado semestral/trimestral todo lo que pueden y tras el 1 julio, empieza la tormenta. 


Mañana otra vez para abajo pero sin perder ese soporte y tras el 1 de julio caida en picado durante el verano


----------



## festivaldelhumor (24 Jun 2009)

buenas noches especuladores locos! hoy me han vuelto a endiñar con los cortos pero no estoy ni un poquito de preocupado se repite la jugada del viernes-lunes...mañana pequeño gap a la baja y recorte progresivo hasta los 93xx...
blackholesun si pillastes SAN a 8.26 has triunfado...
yo me tenia que haber puesto las posiciones mas altas ...siempre se me quedan cortas las jodias
saludos y buenas noches...mañana va a ser movidito


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> buenas noches especuladores locos! hoy me han vuelto a endiñar con los cortos pero no estoy ni un poquito de preocupado se repite la jugada del viernes-lunes...mañana pequeño gap a la baja y recorte progresivo hasta los 93xx...
> blackholesun si pillastes SAN a 8.26 has triunfado...
> yo me tenia que haber puesto las posiciones mas altas ...siempre se me quedan cortas las jodias
> saludos y buenas noches...mañana va a ser movidito



Las san para largos o cortos?


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Jun 2009)

pues el yuri deberia repuntar mañana y pasado un poco para que cuadren cuentas los bancos... y tienen que caer un poco mas las bolsas


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Jun 2009)

kemao2 dijo:


> Me da a mi que la bolsa va a aestar tontenando en los 9200-9400 hasta fin de mes, los grandes fondos y leoncios tratan de maquillar el resultado semestral/trimestral todo lo que pueden y tras el 1 julio, empieza la tormenta.
> 
> 
> Mañana otra vez para abajo pero sin perder ese soporte y tras el 1 de julio caida en picado durante el verano



Puf...quieres que nos cambiemos los nicks? Juraria que me pega mas a mi  (me puse corto hoy,si...y no precisamente a ultima hora)


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> buenas noches especuladores locos! hoy me han vuelto a endiñar con los cortos pero no estoy ni un poquito de preocupado se repite la jugada del viernes-lunes...mañana pequeño gap a la baja y recorte progresivo hasta los 93xx...
> blackholesun si pillastes SAN a 8.26 has triunfado...
> yo me tenia que haber puesto las posiciones mas altas ...siempre se me quedan cortas las jodias
> saludos y buenas noches...mañana va a ser movidito



bueno he tenido una suerte

espero que mañana vuelva al 8 porque sino mal!!!


Habia estado jugando con la calculadora de warrants de renta4 (muy muy util)

He puesto que si el sibyacente era tanto 8,30


y luego he pensado, no tientes a la suerte y lo he bajado como si el subyacente fuera 8,24, y allí me he marcado mi put


Me he ido a dormir y cuando he vuelto se había ejecutado el put, ha debido ser a 8,24-8,25

y luego ha bajado un poco


pero ya había entrado

a ver si mañana tengo suerte


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2009)

pst, pst!

A las buenas noches!

Por una vez y sin que sirva de precedente han de felicitar a este señor







.
.
.
.
Es su santo!


----------



## carvil (25 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> pst, pst!
> 
> A las buenas noches!
> 
> ...




¿Cuántos hace? 17.000???


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Jun 2009)

yo estoy con tonuel, para mi seria un owned y sorpresa que supere los 9850... yo veo mas para abajo y sin parada en 8800

el dow lleva 3 dias minimos de caidas no? si cae mañana, cae el viernes tambien, y si cae el lunes, tambien el martes.... y el VIX que decia Chameleon, pues lo tenemos empezando a subir el Tourmalet

Señales de que se avecina un verano triste para la bolsa - 1353562 - 23/06/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es

Las opciones sugieren que otra gran corrección podría llegar - 1355407 - 24/06/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


----------



## Alexandros (25 Jun 2009)

Entre los artículos de ayer, estas noticias y las que vienen uno piensa mal.
¿Hueles el fin del rally Azkuna?


Entonces no llegamos a Octubre :o


----------



## chollero (25 Jun 2009)

España 35 9541 9559 02:13 -75 
Wall Street 8308 8314 02:16 12 
Alemania 30 4785.4 4792.4 02:14 -42.4 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 13943.0 13945.0 02:16 14.6 
Oro al contado 930.35 930.85 02:16 -0.80 
Crudo Brent 6803 6812 02:16 -21 
Euro STOKK 50 2391.5 2393.5 21:59 0.0


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Jun 2009)

rally? deja que te conteste juan luis de como va a ir el rally...


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

Tag: burbuja de plazas de parking

Tag: Movimiento lateral.


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

<div align="center">




</div>


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

<div align="center">




</div>







El scrypt en tiempo real no me lo deja poner, pero aquí tenemos gráficamente ese Gap entre sesiones de Mulder. Con tanto cogollito y el DOW a la baja.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo estoy con tonuel, para mi seria un owned y sorpresa que supere los 9850... yo veo mas para abajo y sin parada en 8800
> 
> el dow lleva 3 dias minimos de caidas no? si cae mañana, cae el viernes tambien, y si cae el lunes, tambien el martes.... y el VIX que decia Chameleon, pues lo tenemos empezando a subir el Tourmalet
> 
> ...



tengo un sistemita cutre y facil sobre el santander, sólo lo he probado durante los dos utimos años para las entradas salidas


parece que se está formando las bajadas entre ahora y las dos semanas siguientes, pero todavía no me ha dado señal de zona bajista


pero todos los indicadores me dicen que para las proximas dos semanas entrará en bajista a saco


----------



## pyn (25 Jun 2009)

Buenos días, hoy hay guano seguro, me lo ha dicho la señora de la limpieza.


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Jun 2009)

pues yo creo que tenemos que tocar doble techo en 9850 aprox... nos quedan 200 puntos 
aun...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo estoy con tonuel, para mi seria un owned y sorpresa que supere los 9850... yo veo mas para abajo y sin parada en 8800
> 
> el dow lleva 3 dias minimos de caidas no? si cae mañana, cae el viernes tambien, y si cae el lunes, tambien el martes.... y el VIX que decia Chameleon, pues lo tenemos empezando a subir el Tourmalet
> 
> ...




como tengas que esperar al VIX para entrar puedes ponerte bajista cuando el ibex ya ha bajado a los 5000 y subido a los 14000.


El becario que ha escrito eso no tiene mucha idea a mi parecer, el VIX te puede indicar que algo va a pasar, pero tanto para arriba como para abajo


Suele indicar, a mi humilde parecer y entre otras cosas, que un brusco movimiento anterior (la subida desde mínimos de este años) ya está asentada y por tanto puede dejar entreveer que el mercado está preparado para otro movimiento grande


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2009)

futros dow +0.62 y del sp +0,78 nada estoy fuera me perdi el subidon , pero creo que estamos en pleno extasis previo a la gran caida , estare al loro pa ponerme corto.


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2009)

A los buenos días!

Yo también veo guano para hoy.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos días, hoy hay *guano *seguro, me lo ha dicho la señora de la limpieza.



¿Pero no habíamos quedado que esa palabra solo la podía usar Tonuel?
Los demás podemos decir "excremento de murciélago".

Guano - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2009)

no veo guano , creo que aun subira pero no me pondre largo ,el futuro del sp sube un +0,90 .

me pondre corto mas arriba tal ves el viernes esperando el guano del lunes , no lo se a lo mejor intentan maquillar hasta el martes 30 de junio , se vera sobre la marcha . 

edito el ibex se quiere dar la vuelta , hay que tener en cuenta que ayer hubo un volumen un poco mayor al habitual aqui hay estasis osea ultimas gacelas cebandose con largos para alimentar luego a los leones .


----------



## Deudor (25 Jun 2009)

Para la encuesta del dia : Guano.


Tonuel forever...


----------



## bonoce (25 Jun 2009)

Estimado Agujero Fecal Solar... te importaría retirar tu firma de este hilo. Es muy difícil concentrarse en el tajo cada mañana ante tamaño desafío a la líbido más rastrera.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

yo tambien me estoy empezando a mosquear..esto no cae ni a tiros...es alcista por que si,por que el lo vale.......mecaguen to lo que se menea
pd.buenos dias


----------



## Deudor (25 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> yo tambien me estoy empezando a mosquear..esto no cae ni a tiros...es alcista por que si,por que el lo vale.......mecaguen to lo que se menea
> pd.buenos dias



Sobretodo el IBEX.


----------



## pyn (25 Jun 2009)

Lo increible de todo esto es que EN TODOS LADOS dan malas noticias, en la televisión (todos los canales), en las radios, en los periódicos, que si "indicadores macroeconómicos", que si previsiones de no se quién, etc. En todos lados ves que se acerca algo gordo, pero luego llegas, abres el explorador, miras las cotizaciones del dia y parece ajeno a todo.


----------



## Deudor (25 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Lo increible de todo esto es que EN TODOS LADOS dan malas noticias, en la televisión (todos los canales), en las radios, en los periódicos, que si "indicadores macroeconómicos", que si previsiones de no se quién, etc. En todos lados ves que se acerca algo gordo, pero luego llegas, abres el explorador, miras las cotizaciones del dia y parece ajeno a todo.



Somos mushos en este hilo pillados en corto.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2009)

entre que telefonica esta muy fuerte y que los españoles solo saben ponerse largos el ibex es el que mejor aguanta .

estaba pensando en la crisis y esta se inicia con las basurillas de usa pero que tal una segunda oleada provocada por el endeudamiento de españa vamos por el no pago de su deuda :


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

el dia que eso llegue seguro que el ibex sube un+5% solo por jodernos
empiezo a entender a Juan luis


----------



## chameleon (25 Jun 2009)

a telefónica no hay quien la mueva. son 1,5 millones de accionistas, de las 5 empresas con más capitalización de europa. haría falta un tsunami...
SAN y BBVA están fuertes, sobre todo desde que le lanzan piropos desde fuera, diciendo que son los mejores bancos del mundo etc...
y luego está REP, que no sé que quieren hacer con ella
Ibertrola en su línea

y ya está, eso es el IBEX. todas muy diversificadas, puede hundirse ejpaña y el ibex no baja de seismiles...

a no ser que ocurra algo gordo gordo como el hundimiento de los bonos...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> el dia que eso llegue seguro que el ibex sube un+5% solo por jodernos
> empiezo a entender a Juan luis




haha seguramente  pero creo que la caida esta muy cerca ya , aun no me pongo corto porque creo que puedo afinar al maximo el momento .

esto es un extasis de libro muy probablemente rompa maximos de enero osea los 9800 y ahi me pondre megacorto , bueno se vera sobre la marcha un saludo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

no si al final sera verdad que estamos en la champions lig...y lo de que el SAN y el BBVA estan fuertes es para volver a pensarlo...uno reduciendo oficinas y con su banca online quebrada y el otro metido en pufos varios (MAdoff,baniff..etc) y con la mora rayando el 9%....mira la subasta de ayer todos tirandose al euro como hienas.....si es que...eso si el 30 de junioo el botas tiene presentacion de resultados ese dia no quisiera estar dentro corto


----------



## pyn (25 Jun 2009)

Lo de los bancos es de lo poco que entiendo, más que nada porque les han llegado ayudas de todos lados y sobretodo porque el gobierno de españa (sea cual sea) no va a permitir jamás de los jamases que quiebre un banco español (una caja quizás).


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Lo de los bancos es de lo poco que entiendo, más que nada porque les han llegado ayudas de todos lados y sobretodo porque el gobierno de españa (sea cual sea) no va a permitir jamás de los jamases que quiebre un banco español (una caja quizás).



Me parece perfecto pero me puedes decir como narices estan haciendo esta gente beneficios ahora...si no prestan nada y cada dia que pasa les van dejando mas pufos ...¿con las comisiones?
ya estamos en verde semos los mas grandes
como nos pongamos por encima de 9650 los cortos nos vamos hacer caquita encima


----------



## Bayne (25 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> Me parece perfecto pero me puedes decir como narices estan haciendo esta gente beneficios ahora...si no prestan nada y cada dia que pasa les van dejando mas pufos ...¿con las comisiones?



En los grandes BBVA, SAN, la Banca Mayorista está en momento dulce. Han desaparecido grandes del mercado, otros están en horas bajas, la poca financiación que hay la tienen estos dos, están globalizados...conclusión: financian a quienes quieren, muchos de ellos les vienen a solicitar financiación, y además a las renovaciones les meten spreads de escándalo que hace año y medio era impensable.

Otra cosa es que esto dure por mucho tiempo, imagino que no.
Edito: buenos días


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2009)

asi es estamos en verde , a ver si estamos al loro y podemos ponernos todos cortisimos en el momento adecuado


----------



## pyn (25 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> Me parece perfecto pero me puedes decir como narices estan haciendo esta gente beneficios ahora...si no prestan nada y cada dia que pasa les van dejando mas pufos ...¿con las comisiones?
> ya estamos en verde semos los mas grandes
> como nos pongamos por encima de 9650 los cortos nos vamos hacer caquita encima



Pues no lo se .


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

a ver si por lo menos el DAX(que es un indice mas sensato) pierde el 4800 y nos empuja un rato hacia abajo....que me dejen salirme con honra por dios
9662 a joderse tocan


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> me parece perfecto pero me puedes decir como narices estan haciendo esta gente beneficios ahora...si no prestan nada y cada dia que pasa les van dejando mas pufos ...¿con las comisiones?:d
> ya estamos en verde semos los mas grandes
> *como nos pongamos por encima de 9650 los cortos nos vamos hacer caquita encima*



ibex 35	9.651,70	+0,35 %


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2009)

:+0,47 esto se va parriba


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-3174.html#post1787797

Las conclusiones del experimento mañanero, solo los valores volátiles se ven afectados por el Gap y el Dow, y se resuelve en los 10 primeros minutos de la apertura. Los valores refugio tradicionales que son la media docena escasa de pilares del Ibex35 siguen siendo el calcetín de los accionistas con perfil de poco riesgo caracterisco de España. El día que se desplomen, se puede ver que ganamos los 6000 con facilidad. Ya podéis empezar a darle al botón de simular escenario para ver la grafica. Cuando se abra ese canal, ya sabéis que Tonuel se ha ido a darle de comer a los pájaros y tenemos una invasión de Caca-túas.

He dicho.

Lo que no acabo de entender es porque lo llaman Ibex35.


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Yo también veo guano para hoy.




Aquí he dejado de leer y me he ido un rato a tomar el aire... 




Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

Obvio , ¿no?


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Aquí he dejado de leer y me he ido un rato a tomar el aire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha que cabron me e partido


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Para la encuesta del dia : Guano.
> 
> 
> Tonuel forever...









Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

1370 de diferencial con el dow...arriba españa! no se ni como nos hemos dejado ganar por un pais de tercera como usa...pandilla de pobretones


----------



## Deudor (25 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> 1370 de diferencial con el dow...arriba españa! no se ni como nos hemos dejado ganar por un pais de tercera como usa...pandilla de pobretones



Para ellos el fútbol y para nosotros el IBEX.
¡Que vida esta más cruel!


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Jun 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Para ellos el fútbol y para nosotros el IBEX.
> ¡Que vida esta más cruel!



Pero aqui todo el mundo esta corto o que?

Madre mia,ya ha cogido la moto...


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Jun 2009)

tenemos que llegar a 1492 con America.... esa es la señal


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> 1370 de diferencial con el dow...arriba españa!



Es lógico dada la gran noticia... 


Detenidos en París dos supuestos jefes del aparato de información de ETA





Saludos


----------



## carvil (25 Jun 2009)

Buenos dias y buenas plusvalias 

Pasaba un momento por aquí para decir que T_M me ha enviado un sms al movil diciendo que alguien ha comprado 12.000 contratos en el E-mini (To be careful bears)

Saludos y suerte


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Jun 2009)

+100 puntos en media hora, nos faltan 8300 puntos para los 17000.

En cinco sesiones llegamos a este ritmo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

sus muertos..corto en 9698


----------



## chameleon (25 Jun 2009)

bajará en cuanto cerréis cortos

lo sabéis...


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

Por curiosidad, a través de trader y no de terminal ¿qué tiempos de "latencia" en las operaciones tenéis?. Lo digo porque en el intraminuto se mueven todas las cartas a una velocidad de vértigo.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

y otro mas en el mismo sitio 9695 ..stop en 9740


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> bajará en cuanto cerréis cortos
> 
> lo sabéis...




Entonces veremos los 17000 del ibex y los 15€ del Santander... :




Saludos


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2009)

futuros usa subiendo como la espuma , aun no es momento de cortos .


----------



## carvil (25 Jun 2009)

Algo gordo se cuece en USA


Edito en 10 mnts han comprado 12.000 contratos eso no lo hace cualquiera

Ha sido a las 6 de la mañana....... ud. no lo ha visto Mulder que sé que sigue el E_mini SP 500 futuros?

Si yo estuviese corto tendria miedito

Salu2


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

pues como no sea un cocido...Estan en casi minimos del mes !minimos!


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

http://www.interactivebrokers.com/


Me he hecho con una buena biblioteca de algoritmos de operación intraminuto. 

La única suerte que tenéis es que no crean el mercado, si no que lo parasitan, así que afilad los cuchillos bucaneros, que estos Bajeles vuelan sobre la cresta de las olas.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

cae maldito,caeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> cae maldito,caeeeeeeeeeeee




Vamos camino de los 8000... :




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

otro corto mas en 9660
el dax ha perdido los 4800..stoxx a punto de perder los 2400..momento clave


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2009)

megacorto en 9670


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Jun 2009)

no lo quiero ver


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

yo tampoco...me voy a dar un paseo al perro!empujar por mi un rato,recordar que no estoy echo para ser pobre


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

alguien menciono un rally alcista y Tonuel se descojono... pues se debe de estar descuajaringando la punta del glande ahora.


<div align="center"><object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CfZCl6pwkr8&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&showinfo=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CfZCl6pwkr8&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&showinfo=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object></div>


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

A este vaivén don Antonio lo llama "esquilar a las ovejas..." :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> alguien menciono un rally alcista y Tonuel se descojono... pues se debe de estar descuajaringando la punta del glande ahora.




Me sigo descojonando... gracias por preocuparse... 




Saludos :o


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

Buenos días...

Las plusvalías están en...

Según señala _CF&B Communication_, que diseña anualmente el _'Midcap Event'_ de París, los gestores institucionales cada vez están *más interesados en las compañías de pequeña y mediana capitalización.*


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Jun 2009)

Vote for Guano!.

PD: Buenos días a todos!.

Tonuel, yo te invoco!


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Algo gordo se cuece en USA
> 
> Edito en 10 mnts han comprado 12.000 contratos eso no lo hace cualquiera
> 
> ...



Yo creo que es alguien que está viendo los mínimos del dia muy cerca. La comisión ya la tengo protegida, así que a seguir, si salta el stop mala suerte.

Hay que ir a por el premio gordo.

edito: yo tambien pienso que los mínimos están muy cerca, me he puesto corto para arañar esos puntos.


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Vote for Guano!.
> 
> PD: Buenos días a todos!.
> 
> Tonuel, yo te invoco!



No me provoque que le doy al botón de...



venta... :





otra vez... 





Saludos


----------



## carvil (25 Jun 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> alguien menciono un rally alcista y Tonuel se descojono... pues se debe de estar descuajaringando la punta del glande ahora.




Yo no cantaria victoria..... puede ser un fakeout

Edito: Y mucho pirata buscando el mapa del tesoro


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Yo no cantaria victoria..... puede ser un fakeout



Calle, calle... hay que animar al gran público... 



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Jun 2009)

Entonces los señores tanto tonuel como carvil creen que llegaremos al mínimo estos días, y después para arriba¿?


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

TRE... de nuevo haciendo lo que mejor sabe hacer... su caracteristico pullback a los 30,xx€ .... los 32,00€ de la semana pasada...es el punto clave para los 35,00€

Intuyo que están cansando a los minoritarios para que abandonen el barco, antes de subirla.


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Entonces los señores tanto tonuel como carvil creen que llegaremos al mínimo estos días, y después para arriba¿?




Yo no creo que lleguemos a pasar los 9800-10000, estamos en una fase de esquilar - ordeñar a las ovejas... :



Por cierto...


Cuando bajemos de los 3000 del ibex pensaria en comprar algo... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

+ Bien esquilar... preparar el terreno para el verano infernal!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

ya estoy aqui...ya va entrando en razon la mierda indice este...diossss sigue asi ,caeeeeeee
los 9600 por supuesto clave para ver ya caidas mas serias
el bund en maximos intra 12.44
pillo mas cortos en BBVA y SAN para promediar los de ayer


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Jun 2009)

Con que facilidad sube la mierda esta 20 puntos,y lo que le cuesta bajar luego...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

a mi lo que me preocupa sobretodo es TEF como la metan un subidon me despeluchan...


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

Solo hay que ver lo manipulado que está todo... hace unos minutos que se ha difundido la apertura de un expediente a determinadas ELECTRICAS... pues bien... por ahora no está repercutiendo la noticia.

Esto pasa en USA.. y la cot. cae al menos un -10%


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Jun 2009)

En fin,yo sigo esperando pacientemente a que me devuelva el 2,88% de ayer...no lo olvido


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

puedes poner la noticia?please? 900 S&P violados...vamossssssssss


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Jun 2009)

Ale, ya se han cansado. 

¿A cuánta gente habrán jodido?


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

Abren expediente a Endesa, Iberdrola, HC, Fenosa y E.ON por prácticas anticompetitivas. europapress.es


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)




----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2009)

bien en rojo


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

Esta me gusta.... GACELAS .... CONGRESO 2009

Las familias españolas mantienen su peso en Bolsa mientras la inversión extranjera alcanza máximos. europapress.es


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)




----------



## pyn (25 Jun 2009)

He puesto un STOP de protección para las comisiones en 5,63 a iberdrola.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

venga nos falta perder el 9600...un poquito mas hombre...ya que estamos aqui
P.D :deberia quitarme parte de los cortos de encima pero soy una rata avariciosa


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> venga nos falta perder el 9600...un poquito mas hombre...ya que estamos aqui
> P.D :deberia quitarme parte de los cortos de encima pero soy una rata avariciosa



solo faltan 4 punteques


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

un empujoncin de na


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

Voy marcando el 112, ¿Avisamos a tu señora o familiares o llevas dinero para el taxi?


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2009)

Hoy es dia de mariposeo, quieren bajar pero hacen como que dudan para que los indecisos se salgan al menor atisbo de beneficio.

También es buen dia para asegurar comisiones + chuletón y aguantar que siga bajando, incluso cuando abran los gringos si no se ha bajado fuerte antes.

Hoy tengo el objetivo para el Stoxx en 2350-2348.


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

Que alguien le meta a ENDESA!


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

Ese Thanks a Mulder a sido con lagrimita o con ojo seco


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

tonuel was here... 



Saludos


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2009)

se dispara haciA abajo  menos 0,40


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy es dia de mariposeo, quieren bajar pero hacen como que dudan para que los indecisos se salgan al menor atisbo de beneficio.
> 
> También es buen dia para asegurar comisiones + chuletón y aguantar que siga bajando, incluso cuando abran los gringos si no se ha bajado fuerte antes.
> 
> Hoy tengo el objetivo para el Stoxx en 2350-2348.




Sin que sirva de precedente hoy estoy con usted... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii yupiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2009)

-0,47 se acerca el guano


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Jun 2009)

Observen ustedes los 100 puntacos de nada que tienen de margen en cualquier momento arriba o abajo para fastidiar al personal.

Y eso sin contar lo de ayer.

Lo pueden subir o bajar 400 puntos a voluntad, yo creo que ahora van con el pedal a fondo y la aguja en zona roja.

Edito: si primero lo digo...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2009)

-0,61 haha preparando un nelson


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Jun 2009)

Al 9500 de cabeza, no me fastidies, si es que ayer en 9500 hubo gap en intradía...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

no creo que rebase el 9550 estoy con el gatillo preparado


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> no creo que rebase el 9550 estoy con el gatillo preparado



eres un cagón... así nunca probarás las grandes plusvalias... :o




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> eres un cagón... así nunca probarás las grandes plusvalias... :o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si tu supieras lo que sufro..un dia me va a dar una embolia o algo


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

No quieren dejar CAER a TRE... están saliendo posis compradoras en 31,45€ ... cada x segundos...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Jun 2009)

jode rno me he dado cuenta que me ha saltado el stop del corto del sap

3,6% en un dia

no me quejo


perooo me quedo con mal sabor de boca


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

Creo no habéis leído lo del intraminuto......  Recordad están jugando con vuestras expectativas, el que se meta ahora le va sentar mal la comida... aunque se salve al cierre.

<div align="center"> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mNLuq0lW50k&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&showinfo=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mNLuq0lW50k&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&showinfo=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object></div>


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> si tu supieras lo que sufro..un dia me va a dar una embolia o algo



Estamos haciendo una paradinha... deje correr las plusvalias...xD... 




Saludos


----------



## pyn (25 Jun 2009)

Ha sido perder los 9600 y desplomarse.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

ya las has soltado?nchts 
venga que seguimos cuesta abajoooooo


----------



## carvil (25 Jun 2009)

De momento queda como un posible fallo o con alguien cubriendo sus cortos.... parece que recobramos la normalidad que tengan una buena mañana


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

Que alguien nos ilustre con lo de las figuras y tal... :




Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Jun 2009)

he puesto mis cortos del san en 8,30 8,35


mas abajo no me fio


si sube hoy hasta ahí lo pillo sino pues nada a ver como viene mañana, que el día 30 es la presentación de resultados


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Jun 2009)

Es que hemos llegado al 9700...

Con el S&P500 un 5% por debajo del nivel que tenía cuando tocamos el 9700 la última vez.

Que vale, que el dólar, que las témporas...

Y para más cojones manipulando con telefónica, la única empresa de España que todavía no se ha dignado en reconocer ABSOLUTAMENTE NINGÚN IMPACTO DE LA CRISIS EN SUS RESULTADOS.

Lo de Alierta del otro día no se lo cree ni él.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

fuera de cortos en 9535 +420 points yeeeeeepaaaa
sigo corto en BME,POPULAR,BBVA Y SAN


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> fuera de cortos en 9535 +420 points yeeeeeepaaaa



No se si felicitarle o darle el pésame... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

soy un gallina,lo se ...pero un gallina feliz
fuera de BME a 21 palmo comisiones


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2009)

-1,01% 9520


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2009)

venga puto ibex pierde el 9500 :


-1,07


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

El tema está en que ellos ven el mercado y vuestras operaciones.... pero vosotros no veis la suyas. Siempre van a jugar con esa ventaja. Y con los bastiones del Ibex absorbiendo cualquier mal rollo, tienen una palanca brutal.

Para mí que cierran sobre el 9550.


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> El tema está en que ellos ven el mercado y vuestras operaciones.... pero vosotros no veis la suyas. Siempre van a jugar con esa ventaja. Y con los bastiones del Ibex absorbiendo cualquier mal rollo, tienen una palanca brutal.



Le puedo recomendar un par de libros para que avance en el conocimiento de los mercados... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

nos hemos zumbao casi 200 points en hora y media...jajajaja todavia no me lo creo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Le puedo recomendar un par de libros para que avance en el conocimiento de los mercados...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



No se lo guarde para usted Mr. Nelson. Comparta comparta...

Por cierto, les gustó el de las velas¿?


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> nos hemos zumbao casi 200 points en hora y media...jajajaja todavia no me lo creo




pepon y compañia se han pasado 25 pueblos subiendo el ibex... ahora es normal que caiga... 




Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

Me temo que los libros de bolsa se hacen para enjugar perdidas...


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> No se lo guarde para usted Mr. Nelson. Comparta comparta...
> 
> Por cierto, les gustó el de las velas¿?



Lo he ojeado por encima, gracias por colgarlo...

Yo a medida que voy leyendo a Don Antonio Sáez del Castillo me gusta más este hombre... que crack... jajaja 


Libros Saez del Castillo.


La verdad es que aún voy por el primero de estos dos libros, pero este verano me los papo totalmente ambos... tranquilamente... con unas cervecitas y unos pinchitos para acompañar... 



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Jun 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Me temo que los libros de bolsa se hacen para enjugar perdidas...



Desde luego, si yo supiera algo de bolsa, no lo pondría en un libro.


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Me temo que los libros de bolsa se hacen para enjugar perdidas...




Si quiere le cuelgo un video de don Antonio y verá lo que le contesta a eso... 


Edito:


Grande... don Antonio... grande... 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BOROIQOZ6Xo&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BOROIQOZ6Xo&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Nunca me canso de oirlo...xD


Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

Yo no veo en los libros lo que veo en las universidades en términos de algoritmos y herramientas. Vamos, es como una bici de madera contra un Ferrari de F1. De bolsistica seré un amateur, que aún así te aseguro que a mí me preguntan los profesionales cuando levantan la cabeza del ordenador. Yo solo sé que las matemáticas que salen en bolsa y el mundo real tienen poco que ver. Y siempre ganan las tácticas y los algoritmos reales. Si no sabes matemáticas, no te metas en bolsa donde cubre. Y si sabes, seguro que te lo tomas como un hobby. Al menos con tu dinero  .


Tools and tactics for the master day ...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

fuera del SAN 8.15 y del BBVA 8.60 con pequeñas plusvalias
solo me quedan las jodias POP


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

Abengoa tiene que recortar....

Abengoa emitirá bonos canjeables por 200 millones


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Jun 2009)

Festival, vas largo¿?


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Festival, vas largo¿?



Corto a 6,05...

(tengo a la infanteria controlada...xD)


Por cierto... 

el último de don Antonio en versión mulder... para no joderos la descarga de datos en tiempo real... y tal... 


http://www.intereconomia.com/es/inf...ital-Antonio-Saez-del-Castillo-Gesmovasa.html



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

corto,corto...siempre corto....pero me da que cuando abran los yankis nos vamos a volver a dar la vuelta.....no me fio ni un pelo


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> corto,corto...siempre corto....pero me da que cuando abran los yankis nos vamos a volver a dar la vuelta



A las 14:29 toca sufrir hamijo... 



Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

No sé como tenéis pelotas de meter posiciones en el mismo ordenador donde descargáis el youtube... %P

Seguro que también tenéis el Emule y usáis Windows XP con IExplorer. arg.


----------



## otropepito (25 Jun 2009)

Hola majos. 
Estaba haciendo limpieza en un penedrive y me he encontrado un gráfico de hace 4 o 5 meses. Ni siquiera recuerdo la referencia de este gráfico, ni sé si se refería a Dow-Jones o al precio de las judías con chorizo. Lo vi ayer y me fijé que tiene un cambio de tendencia en el 26 de Junio, osea mañana. Os lo pego y os pido si sabéis a qué leches se refiere:


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> No sé como tenéis pelotas de meter posiciones en el mismo ordenador donde descargáis el youtube... %P
> 
> Seguro que también tenéis el Emule y usáis Windows XP con IExplorer. arg.




Por supuesto... pero también tenemos firewalls por hardware y software bien configuraditos y controladitos... 



Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

Ñan. Fabada.

A lo que me refiero es que el ordenador con el que te ganas el pan no debe ser el mismo con el que trabajas. Regla básica numero 1. Porque al cabo del tiempo no funciona igual y acabara dándote problemas. No seáis Ñapas. Usad uno para el trabajo y otro para el intenne general. Con dos pantallas pequeñas se puede vivir en una mesa.

No hablo de hackers malos ni historias de esas, hombre. Para eso ya están la tarjetas de crédito y no la bolsa.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Por supuesto... pero también tenemos firewalls por hardware y software bien configuraditos y controladitos...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



habla por ti hamijo....eso si al menos ya no lo tengo por wi-fi
gracias a vosotros


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Jun 2009)

Un poquito maaasss suave...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SgHfT4_IniU&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SgHfT4_IniU&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## carvil (25 Jun 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> No sé como tenéis pelotas de meter posiciones en el mismo ordenador donde descargáis el youtube... %P
> 
> Seguro que también tenéis el Emule y usáis Windows XP con IExplorer. arg.




En mi caso ahora utilizo Debian 5 con Iptables bien configurado... y para navegador Opera con Tor

Aprovecho para promocionar el software libre 


<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LHZCZcJeTFE&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LHZCZcJeTFE&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> A lo que me refiero es que el ordenador con el que te ganas el pan no debe ser el mismo con el que trabajas. Regla básica numero 1.




Yo tengo como unas 100 reglas básicas sobre el tema... si quiere debatimos sobre ellas...




Stuyvesant dijo:


> Porque al cabo del tiempo no funciona igual y acabara dándote problemas. No seáis Ñapas. Usad uno para el trabajo y otro para el intenne general. Con dos pantallas pequeñas se puede vivir en una mesa.




Si quiere también me puede reñir por tener los ordenadors overclockeados o los sistemas operativos en raid 0... 


Venga hombre... no se preocupe que sabemos lo que hacemos, raids 1, backups... ya son muchos años de perrerias con los windows... :o



Saludos


----------



## pyn (25 Jun 2009)

¿Se está dando la vuelta a la tortilla?


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> En mi caso ahora utilizo Debian 5 con Iptables bien configurado... y para navegador Opera con Tor
> 
> Aprovecho para promocionar el software libre




El problema es la incompatibilidad con muchos programas de ingenieria además de los comerciales... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Se está dando la vuelta a la tortilla?




No se preocupe usted... dele al botón y váyase de vacaciones... 




Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Jun 2009)

a mi el wifi no me preocupa


yo tengo todo lo importante en un disco portatil que sólo conecto en muy contadas casiones

encriptado bajo un algoritmo de 2048 bits



en fin...

también puedo decir que renta 4 no es un dechado de seguridad


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Se está dando la vuelta a la tortilla?



pues tiene toda la pinta
a ver si lo vuelven a subir al 9700..que me van a pagar las vacaciones


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Jun 2009)

¿Me ausento un rato y me encuentro esto en rojo?
No puede ser, VENGA, ARRIBAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

Lo mío son muchos años de sistemas de producción y críticos. Tu overclockea y todo eso, pero si lo haces con el ordenador de trabajar luego no llores.

desde cuando Opera es Opensource  . Tor??? tú estas al borde del precipicio y sujeto con chinchetas.

anda, anda. 

Sed más prácticos, jugad y pajearos con uno, que luego la parienta se encuentra el teclado pringoso y trabajad con otro. Y menos gadgetológia y zarandajas de fluzo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Jun 2009)

yo a mi parienta la tengo bien educada anti wifislax y keyloggers varios.... por no hablar de otras cosas


faltaria mas!! y cambiando la MAC y todo


----------



## carvil (25 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El problema es la incompatibilidad con muchos programas de ingenieria además de los comerciales...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



No se crea Tonuel avanzamos rapido.... y siempre tenemos la opcion de virtualizar un Windows para esos programitas 


Esto se esta girando.... yo sigo con la mosca tras la oreja


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Lo mío son muchos años de sistemas de producción y críticos. Tu overclockea y todo eso, pero si lo haces con el ordenador de trabajar luego no llores.



Hay bastante diferencia entre overclock seguro y extremo... pero bueno, sabiendo lo que haces no hay problema... 


Y si por alguna de aquellas se funden las memorias... saco las de recambio del cajón y listo... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Esto se esta girando.... yo sigo con la mosca tras la oreja



Con los datos americanos... hoy se presenta un dia movidito... por decir algo... 



Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

Lo raro es que no le funcione con CrossOffice... pero claro, es que estos programas cutrecillos con dependencias raras y en visual basic y delphi...

¿virtualizar? a no ser que el ordenador este preparado y bien dispuesto, virtualizar un windows es más arriesgado que mantener una maquina para el. Así de sencillo. Windows siempre funcionará mejor con hardware especifico y controlando el sistema que dependiendo de otro sistema operativo y una aplicación de escritorio para controlarlo.


----------



## carvil (25 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Con los datos americanos... hoy se presenta un dia movidito... por decir algo...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos




Hoy es un dia raro raro......


<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YhNmX7q_Z5c&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YhNmX7q_Z5c&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

os leo y me doy cuenta de que no tengo ni puñetera idea de informatica..es como si me hablarais en checoslovaco...


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> os leo y me doy cuenta de que no tengo ni puñetera idea de informatica..es como si me hablarais en checoslovaco...



Pensaba que yo era la única...

Para mi que se inventan las palabras.


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

jejeje eso prentendía...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Jun 2009)

hoy terminamos en el san en verde, ya lo vereis, y apuesto que por encima de 8,30


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> hoy terminamos en el san en verde, ya lo vereis, y apuesto que por encima de 8,30




Queda usted excomulgado...



sin acritud...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> hoy terminamos en el san en verde, ya lo vereis, y apuesto que por encima de 8,30



no se,no se..es verdad que hoy es rarete (si los USA no suben hoy )deberiamos buscar mas el 93xx que los 9700..pero con estos cualquiera se fia ...yo me mantengo en liquidez hasta las 14.30 y luego ya veremos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Queda usted excomulgado...
> 
> 
> 
> sin acritud...



que yo estoy corto allí


ya me verá dentro de poco más papista que el papa


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

Preparados... :







Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Preparados... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es que no puede ser que seamos los campeones de europa...


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> es que no puede ser que seamos los campeones de europa...



Pues ya ve usted... es que los alemanes lo van a pasar muy mal... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Jun 2009)

pues espera a que pasen sus elecciones...


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

*PANIC*



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

alla vamos,al guanismo
Paro semanal 627.000 mucho peor de lo esperado que eran 600.000 PIB final del primer trimestre queda en -5,5% mejor de lo esperado que era -5,7%.


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

Datos EEUU

Paro semanal 627.000 mucho peor de lo esperado que eran 600.000

PIB final del primer trimestre queda en -5,5% mejor de lo esperado que era -5,7%




Saludos


----------



## carvil (25 Jun 2009)

* 


Paro semanal 627.000 mucho peor de lo esperado que eran 600.000

PIB final del primer trimestre queda en -5,5% mejor de lo esperado que era -5,7%.*


Esto y el interrogatorio de Bernanke de esta tarde.........


Salu2


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

jojojojo repeX3


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

Adiós 9500... adiós... 



otra vez... 


Edito:

Soy el pistolero más rápido del hilo...xD

porque usted ha editado bribón...


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Jun 2009)

Me ha quedado claro lo del PIB y el paro USA... 

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Jun 2009)

Creo que hoy publicaban el paro semanal USA y el PIB del primer trimestre...


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

Deberiamos estar rondando los 9000 puntos en el ibex... y ya ves... 500 puntos por encima... :o




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

que que dicen del parooooo?que no menterao


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Creo que hoy publicaban el paro semanal USA y el PIB del primer trimestre...



No fastidies... como habrá salido...? :

Saludos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

bueno al grano 9495 corto..si baja de 9465 le meto otro


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Jun 2009)

Visto lo desastroso que me ha ido este mes... (el último dia daré los datos....) hoy comienzo una nueva táctica... se basa solo en una cosa: ganar dinero... 

Ya os contaré... en principio comienza con cortos en BBVA y CINTRA en 8.63 y 4.07... a ver que tal se da... 

Saludos...


----------



## carvil (25 Jun 2009)

Cerca de romper soporte 891


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Jun 2009)

Aqui estamos diciendo tonterías y nuestro Ibex patrio desplomándose...
IBEX 35 14:45 9.490,80 *-1,32%*


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Visto lo desastroso que me ha ido este mes... (el último dia daré los datos....) hoy comienzo una nueva táctica... se basa solo en una cosa: ganar dinero...
> 
> Ya os contaré... *en principio comienza con cortos en BBVA y CINTRA en 8.63 y 4.07...* a ver que tal se da...
> 
> Saludos...





yalodeciayo... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

muerto viviente que tal vaaaaaaaaaassss,sigues abierto?
EL BUND como un cohete 120,65 NOW!


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> muerto viviente que tal vaaaaaaaaaassss,sigues abierto?



esta noche hubiera nadado en plusvalias hamijo... :o


Atención pregunta...


¿Algún larguista sigue abierto en el ibex...? :



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> esta noche hubiera nadado en plusvalias... :o



¿Como tú?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> yalodeciayo... :o
> 
> Saludos :o



La gracia del sistema será aguantar más las posiciones... calculo que más o menos unos tres días... (me estoy pasando al timing de Mulder... )

Saludos...

PD: Me gusta más ganar dinero en corto, será cosa de este foro...? :


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

el que faltaba!

*Buffett no ve 'brotes verdes' por ningún lado: le preocupa la futura inflación*
asi, tal cual


----------



## carvil (25 Jun 2009)

Preparense 

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vrENjU91AvU&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vrENjU91AvU&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Como tú?



Le compro santanderes a 3 euros...¿hace...? 



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> el que faltaba!
> 
> *Buffett no ve 'brotes verdes' por ningún lado: le preocupa la futura inflación*
> asi, tal cual



¿sin anestesia ni nada? ainssssssssssssss


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Le compro santanderes a 3 euros...¿hace...?



No lo verán tus ojitos...


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿sin anestesia ni nada? ainssssssssssssss




Estoy buscando los 11000... ¿alguien los ha visto por aquí...?







Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

posible hch (con clavicular en diagonal) pero hch....alguien me lo confirma ?


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> posible hch (con clavicular en diagonal) pero hch....alguien me lo confirma ?




Será por figuras...


esta semana he visto estrellas de todos los colores... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 15:02; -1,49%

9474 puntos




Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Jun 2009)

Señores:

Les advierto:

Como esto no lo arreglen, y el stoxx pierda 30 puntos más, nos vamos a los infiernos, sin turning point.

Si pestañean se lo pierden



Tonuel:


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Si pestañean se lo pierden




Déjeme comer al menos...



bueno... por ser usted... da igual... 




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

quien me mandaria a mi cerrar nada


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Jun 2009)

Juas yo me he puesto largo... ¿Qué pasa? jaja en IBE en 5.64, pero vamos... con suerte antes de que abran los yankis ya lo he largado... con muucha suerte.

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> posible hch (con clavicular en diagonal) pero hch....alguien me lo confirma ?



Muy cojido con pinzas, pero HCH al fin y al cabo... si hace un pull-back al 9510/9515 lo confirmaría... objetivo de caida: -200 puntos, al 9312...

Saludos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

grache mile ...LCASC ahi le espero


----------



## carvil (25 Jun 2009)

Mi opinión es que hoy probaremos el gran soporte me voy a comer 

Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> grache mile ...LCASC ahi le espero



La verdad es que si ahí se da la vuelta (y se la dará) hoy es un día para meterle cortos hasta con el dinero de la Universidad del crio... 

Saludos...

PD: Yo creo que bajaremos fuerte hasta mañana (el mínimo del viernes de Mulder) por lo menos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La verdad es que si ahí se da la vuelta (y se la dará) hoy es un día para meterle cortos hasta con el dinero de la Universidad del crio...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Yo creo que bajaremos fuerte hasta mañana (el mínimo del viernes de Mulder) por lo menos...



no me des ideas que luego me despanzurran


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Jun 2009)

Solo falta un detalle para que el día sea bajista del todo...

Que aparezca Kujire y diga que lleva puesta la "mini"... 

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> posible hch (con clavicular en diagonal) pero hch....alguien me lo confirma ?



Donde¿?

Diez caracteres


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Solo falta un detalle para que el día sea bajista del todo...
> 
> Que aparezca Kujire y diga que lleva puesta la "mini"...
> 
> Saludos...



Y eso de la mini que es¿?


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Y eso de la mini que es¿?



Es azafata...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Y eso de la mini que es¿?



Digamos que es una señorita que le gusta llevar mini-faldas... jeje 

Saludos...

PD: Versión Wataru_: Cuando Kujire se pone la "mini-(falda)", es que se pone bajista, vendedora, corta... 
PD2: O eso, o es que tiene un Mini-Cooper... :


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

en grafico de 5 min desde las 16.20 de ayer mas o menos ..maximo de la cabeza en los 9717 de hoy,el hombro izq es un poco chufa pero puede valer


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Donde¿?
> 
> Diez caracteres



Hombro Izquierdo: Ayer 9650
Cabeza: Hoy 9720
Hombre Derecho: Hoy 9605

Se ve muy bien en gráficos de 15'

Saludos...

Edito: Míralo en contado, en CFD's se ve un poco "desparramado"...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

es verdad ,se ve mejor en 15....


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

Al IBEX le queda una buena bajada, todavía... lo veo en -1,83%


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Jun 2009)

Pues ojito porque tiene pinta de confirmarse la figura,


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Pues ojito porque tiene pinta de confirmarse la figura,



Tenéis ya preparados los ahorros de la Universidad de los peques...? Le quedan 15 puntitos... 

Saludos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

alla va,¿se cumplira?
vamos que me tengo que ir al currooo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Jun 2009)

Si el Stoxx pierde el 2340 (y estamos sobre el 2370), acabaría un HCH con objetivo.... glups 2115... :

Saludos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (25 Jun 2009)

me la juego...2 cortos mas en 9506 STOP para todos en 9560 y me voy al curro...suerte a todos
lo seguire por la radio...mecaguenla


----------



## carvil (25 Jun 2009)

Ya estoy de vuelta no me he perdido nada


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> me la juego...2 cortos mas en 9506 STOP para todos en 9560 y me voy al curro...suerte a todos
> lo seguire por la radio...mecaguenla



Te veo en un plan destroyer absoluto...no va nada a juego con el avatar 


PD:No tenia que hacer un pullback...YA?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tenéis ya preparados los ahorros de la Universidad de los peques...? Le quedan 15 puntitos...
> 
> Saludos...



, espera que aún me tengo que pagar el máster yo mismo


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

+ Posibilidades de subida:

CAEI - China Architectural Engineering, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Jun 2009)

¿Desde cuando no hay tags?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> me la juego...2 cortos mas en 9506 STOP para todos en 9560 y me voy al curro...suerte a todos
> lo seguire por la radio...mecaguenla



Muy bien puesto el Stop, yo le daría filtro hasta el 9535, por si va a apoyarse en la directriz bajista del corto plazo...

Saludos... (a ver si hay suerte....!!!!)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si el Stoxx pierde el 2340 (y estamos sobre el 2370), acabaría un HCH con objetivo.... glups 2115... :
> 
> Saludos...





> Señores:
> 
> Les advierto:
> 
> ...



Por ahi iban los tiros. Exactamente 2338


----------



## Kujire (25 Jun 2009)

*Breaking News ... FED*

Buenos Días,

Veo que por la mañana se han llevado el guano, y ya no nos dejan nada. Todo el mundo espera a Bernanke, que será hecho vuelta y vuelta en la barbacoa del congreso dentro de 15 mins.....

Espero que hagamos un lateral-alcista para luego caer a probar algo más serio hacia abajo, aunque habrá que ver como nos sale el día, como decíamos ayer seguimos con el plan de los 880-875, el dato negativo del paro ha reivindicado el ataque terrobajista de hoy ... pero como los "invehsores" tienen memoria de pez.... creo que se les va a olvidar a las primeras cañas

Lo más importente: be water hamij@s and let the market flow thru your fingers. 

Suerte a todos! 

PD: tengo la mini preparada .... me la pongo más rapida que superman se cambia en la cabina:


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Jun 2009)

Siguientes niveles fibo en 903, 905 y ya 910.

Un saludo ^__^!

Edito: Kujire, es lo que yo pensaba... hay que saltar stops, ellos viven de eso y ya algunos que se han apostado hasta la uni... jaja

Aguantar.. que caeremos segurisimo.


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2009)

Me saltó el stop en el Stoxx y estoy fuera del corto:

2414 -> 2379 +35 puntos.

Lastima de puntos que se me han escapado, debí dejar el stop protegiendo comisiones + chuletón, aunque tampoco me quejo.


----------



## Deudor (25 Jun 2009)

No lo entiendo.... parriba....


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Jun 2009)

En fin...bonita manera de palmar...con lo a gusto que estaba yo sin meterme en estos berenjenales :


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

Otra vez... una nueva encerrona del BOTAS????


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

JAZZ - Jazz Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

Ya decia yo... DSCO me está dando hoy los frutos:

DSCO - Discovery Laboratories, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Jun 2009)

Ay Apolo, Apolo... el foro no era lo mismo sin ti.

ACCIONA, en verde, subiendo. Vamosssssssssss


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ay Apolo, Apolo... el foro no era lo mismo sin ti.
> 
> ACCIONA, en verde, subiendo. Vamosssssssssss



Creo que estoy a punto de desaparecer de la faz de la tierra otra vez...es que tiene webos,me pongo corto y sale como un cohete hacia arriba...

GGRRRR :


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Jun 2009)

black hole sun
mira como se plagian: ESTO ES INVERTIA, no el ECONOMISTA:




Las opciones sobre el índice VIX apuestan por una gran corrección en Bolsa

Hora: 14:14 Fuente : Invertia imprimir Enviar noticia a un amigo disminuir el tamaño de la fuente aumentar el tamaño de la fuente
usuario_conectado MARÍA MARTÍNEZ
Invertia.com

Los operadores han regresado al mercado de opciones para cubrirse de futuros descensos de la renta variable, en la antesala de lo que puede ser otra gran caída de los índices en pocas semanas. Ahora, los traders sobre opciones en EE UU están apostando por un importante aumento de la volatilidad, como demuestra el hecho de que los contratos más activos sobre el índice de VIX sean las opciones de compra con vencimiento agosto a un precio de ejercicio de 50. Los 20 puntos de diferencia sobre el actual nivel del VIX atestiguan una alta posibilidad de un verano bajista para las bolsas.

Una de las medidas más seguidas por los inversores en Bolsa para calcular la volatilidad es el índice VIX del Board Options Exchange (CBOE), un indicador que mide la volatilidad implícita con la que se negocian las opciones referenciadas a los títulos que cotizan en el S&P 500. Y en el 85% de las veces, el VIX y el S&P se mueven en direcciones contrarias, o lo que es lo mismo, una cifra elevada en el índice augura fuertes movimientos a la baja de las acciones.

“Cuanto mayor es la volatilidad y más alto está el VIX, mayor es la incertidumbre, lo que se traduce por movimientos bruscos generalmente a la baja”, comenta Francisco López Ollé, de X-Trade. “Las subidas de las bolsas obedecen más a que los inversores han recuperado parte de la confianza que a una mejora de la economía real. La recuperación va a ser en forma de U y no de V, con lo que va a necesitar más tiempo”.

Los informes que llegan del otro lado del Atlántico muestran que muchos operadores están regresando al mercado de opciones para cubrirse las espaldas ante un nuevo descenso de las Bolsas, y lo hacen apostando por un incremento importante de la volatilidad en los próximos meses, señalan en Capital Bolsa. “Los contratos más activos sobre el VIX son las opciones de compra (call) a agosto y a un precio de ejercicio de 50”.

El trader de opciones de Société Générale, Jeremy Wien, justifica este movimiento porque “la gente está empezando a atemorizarse de nuevo. Hemos tenido un rally monstruoso y los que han ganado mucho dinero en él están ahora buscando protección”. Su colega del Group One Trading, Dominic Salvino, confirma que han tenido muchas compras de calls. “La gente está preocupada por un posible incremento de la volatilidad, que puede llevar a los índices de renta variable a caer", explica.

También Morgan Stanley, en un informe fechado el miércoles y recogido por Bloomberg constataba que el sesgo bajista que mide el coste relativo de comprar un seguro contra un descenso de las cotizaciones bursátiles es ahora mayor de lo que fue cuando el S&P 500 cayó el 9 de marzo a su mínimo de 12 años. Esto indica una “posibilidad relativamente alta de movimientos bajistas”. “El hecho de que el sesgo haya subido recientemente nos sugiere que los usuarios de derivados parecen coincidir en que los riesgos están aún presentes”.

De hecho, tras el rally iniciado en marzo, los mercados de renta variable están otra vez comenzando a flaquear al hilo de los indicadores y previsiones para la economía. La incertidumbre sobre la recuperación sigue presente, máxime cuando las predicciones de los organismos internacionales no coinciden. De hecho, el lunes desayunamos con la mala noticia de que el Banco Mundial había revisado a la baja las expectativas de PIB mundial para los dos próximos años y, el jueves, hemos conocido que la OCDE ha hecho todo lo contrario para los países de la organización.

Un verano complicado

En la actualidad, el VIX se sitúa en torno al 30%, muy lejos de sus máximos de noviembre, cuando llegó a 80,86 puntos, pero también muy separado de la media de los últimos años establecida en 20. Sin embargo, una lectura rápida del indicador muestra que los inversores han vuelto a un escenario normal de mercado bajista. Hay que recordar que el VIX se situó en 30 durante la recesión de principios de los 90 y durante el crash tecnológico.

“Los operadores no están cubriendo carteras con la volatilidad sino que están comprando volatilidad si apuestan a un precio de ejercicio de 50 en agosto”, comenta Miguel Cedillo, de Dif Broker. “Están comprando opciones muy baratas fuera del dinero. Pagan una prima mínima y esperan que en julio haya una corrección fuerte del mercado”.

Esta opinión también la comparte el estratega en España de Citi, José Luis Martínez Campuzano, para el que la opción es muy barata, “está a niveles de los dos últimos años y siempre cabe la posibilidad de que en verano haya alguna sorpresa negativa. Están apostando por ello”. No obstante, este experto cree que niveles del VIX de 28-33 son bastante aceptables y le cuesta ver al índice por debajo del 30%.

Tampoco Nicolás López prevé un gran aumento de la volatilidad a corto plazo. “Seguimos a niveles elevados de volatilidad, pero se ha instalado en un rango lateral. En un entorno de corrección normal del los mercados del 10% no esperaría repuntes importantes del VIX. No creo que se vaya más allá del 35%”, comenta.

Sin embargo, una encuesta entre inversores realizada por Macro Risk Advisors revela lo contrario. Los inversores encuestados esperan que el VIX suba a un nivel de 51,70 para fin de año, más del doble que la media de 20 de sus 19 años de historia. El S&P 500 terminará en los 834 puntos, según la misma encuesta. Por su parte, desde Morgan Stanley señalan que después de superar el S&P el nivel de 950 puntos el rally puede estar acabado, mientras que el consenso de Thomson Reuters contempla una caída del 34% en el beneficio por acción (BPA) de las compañías del S&P 500 en el segundo trimestre.

Los analistas técnicos de Capital Bolsa comentan que el “agresivo rally que ha llevado al S&P subir un 35% desde marzo a junio es sólo la mitad de una estructura mayor. Los modelos de largo plazo indican que el S&P se mueve en ciclos de 7 a 8 meses. El movimiento completo será de marzo a octubre y julio representa el punto medio del ciclo. Las evidencias técnicas sugieren que durante los cuatro próximos meses veremos un movimiento bajista mayor. Cuando el nivel de los 890 puntos del S&P se haya perforado, habremos iniciado la segunda parte del actual ciclo, que llevará al indicador primero a los 800 puntos, y posteriormente a los 740”.

Además, la diferencia entre el VIX y la volatilidad real del mercado ha empezado a crecer, lo que es una señal bajista típica.


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

No se preocuepen... ya estoy aquí...



Esto lo arrreglo yo rapidito... :




Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No se preocuepen... ya estoy aquí...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo probaria a tirar una bomba atomica encima de la cibeles,eso deberia mover los indices un poquito 


Joder,la raya del grafico del down esta a punto de salirse por arriba...


----------



## Kujire (25 Jun 2009)

Apolito, usas algún método para "jugar" en bolsa? o es que te mola y entras por hobby ...o porque tienes el dinero por castigo ...

(te lo pregunto sin segundas)


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> black hole sun
> mira como se plagian: ESTO ES INVERTIA, no el ECONOMISTA:
> 
> Las opciones sobre el índice VIX apuestan por una gran corrección en Bolsa



[....]


¡que viene el guano, que viene!

Tanto decir que viene el lobo y ya nadie les hará caso.


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo probaria a tirar una bomba atomica encima de la cibeles,eso deberia mover los indices un poquito




El ibex es una casa de putas... les gusta reventar stops por las mañanas... :




Saludos


----------



## Tupper (25 Jun 2009)

Guano is coming...


*Las opciones sobre el índice VIX apuestan por una gran corrección en Bolsa*

Hora: 14:14 Fuente : Invertia 

MARÍA MARTÍNEZ
Invertia.com

Los operadores han regresado al mercado de opciones para cubrirse de futuros descensos de la renta variable, en la antesala de lo que puede ser otra gran caída de los índices en pocas semanas. Ahora, los traders sobre opciones en EE UU están apostando por un importante aumento de la volatilidad, como demuestra el hecho de que los contratos más activos sobre el índice de VIX sean las opciones de compra con vencimiento agosto a un precio de ejercicio de 50. Los 20 puntos de diferencia sobre el actual nivel del VIX atestiguan una alta posibilidad de un verano bajista para las bolsas. 

Una de las medidas más seguidas por los inversores en Bolsa para calcular la volatilidad es el índice VIX del Board Options Exchange (CBOE), un indicador que mide la volatilidad implícita con la que se negocian las opciones referenciadas a los títulos que cotizan en el S&P 500. Y en el 85% de las veces, el VIX y el S&P se mueven en direcciones contrarias, o lo que es lo mismo, una cifra elevada en el índice augura fuertes movimientos a la baja de las acciones.

“Cuanto mayor es la volatilidad y más alto está el VIX, mayor es la incertidumbre, lo que se traduce por movimientos bruscos generalmente a la baja”, comenta Francisco López Ollé, de X-Trade. “Las subidas de las bolsas obedecen más a que los inversores han recuperado parte de la confianza que a una mejora de la economía real. La recuperación va a ser en forma de U y no de V, con lo que va a necesitar más tiempo”.

Los informes que llegan del otro lado del Atlántico muestran que muchos operadores están regresando al mercado de opciones para cubrirse las espaldas ante un nuevo descenso de las Bolsas, y lo hacen apostando por un incremento importante de la volatilidad en los próximos meses, señalan en Capital Bolsa. “Los contratos más activos sobre el VIX son las opciones de compra (call) a agosto y a un precio de ejercicio de 50”.

El trader de opciones de Société Générale, Jeremy Wien, justifica este movimiento porque “la gente está empezando a atemorizarse de nuevo. Hemos tenido un rally monstruoso y los que han ganado mucho dinero en él están ahora buscando protección”. Su colega del Group One Trading, Dominic Salvino, confirma que han tenido muchas compras de calls. “La gente está preocupada por un posible incremento de la volatilidad, que puede llevar a los índices de renta variable a caer", explica.

También Morgan Stanley, en un informe fechado el miércoles y recogido por Bloomberg constataba que el sesgo bajista que mide el coste relativo de comprar un seguro contra un descenso de las cotizaciones bursátiles es ahora mayor de lo que fue cuando el S&P 500 cayó el 9 de marzo a su mínimo de 12 años. Esto indica una “posibilidad relativamente alta de movimientos bajistas”. “El hecho de que el sesgo haya subido recientemente nos sugiere que los usuarios de derivados parecen coincidir en que los riesgos están aún presentes”.

De hecho, tras el rally iniciado en marzo, los mercados de renta variable están otra vez comenzando a flaquear al hilo de los indicadores y previsiones para la economía. La incertidumbre sobre la recuperación sigue presente, máxime cuando las predicciones de los organismos internacionales no coinciden. De hecho, el lunes desayunamos con la mala noticia de que el Banco Mundial había revisado a la baja las expectativas de PIB mundial para los dos próximos años y, el jueves, hemos conocido que la OCDE ha hecho todo lo contrario para los países de la organización.

*Un verano complicado*

En la actualidad, el VIX se sitúa en torno al 30%, muy lejos de sus máximos de noviembre, cuando llegó a 80,86 puntos, pero también muy separado de la media de los últimos años establecida en 20. Sin embargo, una lectura rápida del indicador muestra que los inversores han vuelto a un escenario normal de mercado bajista. Hay que recordar que el VIX se situó en 30 durante la recesión de principios de los 90 y durante el crash tecnológico.

“Los operadores no están cubriendo carteras con la volatilidad sino que están comprando volatilidad si apuestan a un precio de ejercicio de 50 en agosto”, comenta Miguel Cedillo, de Dif Broker. “Están comprando opciones muy baratas fuera del dinero. Pagan una prima mínima y esperan que en julio haya una corrección fuerte del mercado”.

Esta opinión también la comparte el estratega en España de Citi, José Luis Martínez Campuzano, para el que la opción es muy barata, “está a niveles de los dos últimos años y siempre cabe la posibilidad de que en verano haya alguna sorpresa negativa. Están apostando por ello”. No obstante, este experto cree que niveles del VIX de 28-33 son bastante aceptables y le cuesta ver al índice por debajo del 30%.

Tampoco Nicolás López prevé un gran aumento de la volatilidad a corto plazo. “Seguimos a niveles elevados de volatilidad, pero se ha instalado en un rango lateral. En un entorno de corrección normal del los mercados del 10% no esperaría repuntes importantes del VIX. No creo que se vaya más allá del 35%”, comenta.

Sin embargo, una encuesta entre inversores realizada por Macro Risk Advisors revela lo contrario. Los inversores encuestados esperan que el VIX suba a un nivel de 51,70 para fin de año, más del doble que la media de 20 de sus 19 años de historia. El S&P 500 terminará en los 834 puntos, según la misma encuesta. Por su parte, desde Morgan Stanley señalan que después de superar el S&P el nivel de 950 puntos el rally puede estar acabado, mientras que el consenso de Thomson Reuters contempla una caída del 34% en el beneficio por acción (BPA) de las compañías del S&P 500 en el segundo trimestre.

Los analistas técnicos de Capital Bolsa comentan que el “agresivo rally que ha llevado al S&P subir un 35% desde marzo a junio es sólo la mitad de una estructura mayor. Los modelos de largo plazo indican que el S&P se mueve en ciclos de 7 a 8 meses. El movimiento completo será de marzo a octubre y julio representa el punto medio del ciclo. Las evidencias técnicas sugieren que durante los cuatro próximos meses veremos un movimiento bajista mayor. Cuando el nivel de los 890 puntos del S&P se haya perforado, habremos iniciado la segunda parte del actual ciclo, que llevará al indicador primero a los 800 puntos, y posteriormente a los 740”.

Además, la diferencia entre el VIX y la volatilidad real del mercado ha empezado a crecer, lo que es una señal bajista típica.

Invertia.com - Las opciones sobre el índice VIX apuestan por una gran corrección en Bolsa


----------



## carvil (25 Jun 2009)

Bernanke por el momento se libra 

905 es resistencia en el E-mini

Salu2


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

No se si lo habia dicho alguien...



*NOS VAMOS AL GUANO...*



DP... saque a su perro informático... 


Saludos


----------



## Tupper (25 Jun 2009)

oops perdón, estaba repe.


----------



## Kujire (25 Jun 2009)

*Breaking News ... Congreso Comite de Investigación financiera*

Bernanke comienza a ..... bueno tiene problemas con el micro, esto pasa hasta en las mejores familias

Ahora si, Tito Ben comienza con la exposición de los hechos (se le acusa de presionar a Ken Lewis ex-Ceo de BoA para obligarle a comprar Merryl)


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Apolito, usas algún método para "jugar" en bolsa? o es que te mola y entras por hobby ...o porque tienes el dinero por castigo ...
> 
> (te lo pregunto sin segundas)



Lo unico cierto es que ya me gustaria a mi semejante castigo...pero no es el caso 

Hoy por ejemplo estaba corto al inicio de la sesion y me dije..."vamos a dejarlo asi unos dias...contra viento y marea".Pues nada,en cuanto vi unos pocos beneficios me sali para meterme de nuevo unos 100 puntos mas arriba...(quiero decir...abajo,que me lio )

Veia el grafico del ibex y pense que tarde o temprano deberia bajar 200 o 300 puntos...pero es que no me controlo :

(Me explico


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

Ese perro era un corto infiltrado en la hacienda de DP.... el servicio de seguridad lo fulminó! el día 3 de ABRIL 2009.

Ahora tengo un cochino vietnamita... voy a sacarle una foto....


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El ibex es una casa de putas... les gusta reventar stops por las mañanas... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira que me cuesta creer que estes tan corto como dices y lo tomes con tanto "seny" 

A mi me entrarian unas intensas ganas de matar (ya me entran de hecho)...no es posible que dos seres humanos sean tan diferentes


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ese perro era un corto infiltrado en la hacienda de DP.... el servicio de seguridad lo fulminó! el día 3 de ABRIL 2009.
> 
> Ahora tengo un cochino vietnamita... voy a sacarle una foto....




Si es un perro larguista no se moleste... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## Alexandros (25 Jun 2009)

Hay una cosa que me huele mal en todo este rollo de "que viene el guano" como dice Mulder...

¿La siguiente correción es la que nos arrastra a minímos históricos o solo un "false pullback" para coger pitera y tirar más arriba todo Julio?

Lo digo porque si lo que viene es guano del bueno, *las malas noticias económicas* tendrían que justificar las bajadas de pánico y por lo que parece a los brotes verdes aun les queda un poco de oxigeno.
Ló lógico sería contener la avalancha hasta los datos de Otoño aunque, por otro lado, los resultados del segundo trimestre están al caer y quizá el maquillaje se empiece a derretir con el calor del verano.
Seguramente la segunda ola traiga alguna sorpresita: factores geopolíticos graves, quiebras muy serias y algún ponzi más. Ojo.

Me cuesta ver ahora un Julio Negro, los organismos internacionales están haciendo muy bién su trabajo: propaganda yanosestamosrecuperandoista.

Aunque nunca se sabe, es la primera crisis global de la Historia.


----------



## Kujire (25 Jun 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo unico cierto es que ya me gustaria a mi semejante castigo...pero no es el caso
> 
> Hoy por ejemplo estaba corto al inicio de la sesion y me dije..."vamos a dejarlo asi unos dias...contra viento y marea".Pues nada,en cuanto vi unos pocos beneficios me sali para meterme de nuevo unos 100 puntos mas arriba...
> 
> ...



ok

Cuanto tiempo le puedes / o le dedicas a esto de la bolsa semanalmente? si mejoraras las ganancias actuales le dedicarías más o menos tiempo?


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Jun 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo unico cierto es que ya me gustaria a mi semejante castigo...pero no es el caso
> 
> Hoy por ejemplo estaba corto al inicio de la sesion y me dije..."vamos a dejarlo asi unos dias...contra viento y marea".Pues nada,en cuanto vi unos pocos beneficios me sali para meterme de nuevo unos 100 puntos mas arriba...
> 
> ...



"Apolito" eso no es un método... yo he echo caso a Kujire en lo de los pivotes, resistencias ... y con el tal Fibonacci, me va de momento bien.
Si supera un objetivo... nos vamos al siguiente o no... pero ya tienes ideas de donde situar los stops y los objetivos de venta.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Mira que me cuesta creer que estes tan corto como dices y lo tomes con tanto "seny"
> 
> A mi me entrarian unas intensas ganas de matar (ya me entran de hecho)...no es posible que dos seres humanos sean tan diferentes




Be water... my friend...


Al principio cuesta... pero luego nos hacemos fuertes... :




Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ok
> 
> Cuanto tiempo le puedes / o le dedicas a esto de la bolsa semanalmente? si mejoraras las ganancias actuales le dedicarías más o menos tiempo?



Pues no mucho,la verdad...como alguno habra sospechado empleo el metodo "intuitivo" 
Obviamente si viese numeros azules (o verdes,segun el caso) cada dia la motivacion aumentaria...

Veo que va a tener cierta razon ese que me llamaba lloron...



> "Apolito" eso no es un método...



No,definitivamente no suena igual


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

Ya tengo al cerdo adiestrado... modo: busqueda de nuevos chicharros.....


----------



## Kujire (25 Jun 2009)

*Breaking News ... Congreso Comite de Investigación financiera Merryl Lynch*

Bernanke se ha mostrado seguro y seco a las primeras preguntas a la yugular..

El Presidente de la comisión le pregunta - "amenazó/presionó al señor Paulson para que presionana/amenazara al sr. Lewis?

"NO, no lo hice."- ha sido la respuesta que ha quedado grabada en la memoria del congreso...

uf uf ahora ya empiezan con el careo, emails, llamadas telefónicas..... esto es como cuando la Patiño te coje por banda y es capaz de sacar todos los trapos sucios .... que jamás pensaste hacerlos públicos:


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> como alguno habra sospechado empleo el metodo "intuitivo"












Pues mi metodo es ir dándole al botas y mirar para otro lado... a final de año ya veremos donde estamos... :





Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues mi metodo es ir dándole al botas y mirar para otro lado... a final de año ya veremos donde estamos... :
> 
> 
> Saludos



Ya veo que tampoco te pone lo de los fibonacci...


Saludos,saludos


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2009)

Yo sigo pensando que el objetivo del Stoxx está en 2350-48, no se puede ir más abajo porque desharíamos la figura, sería el acabose que ocurriera esto. El mínimo está ahí por narices.

Y si no lo está pues a los botes salvavidas, ¡los mulders, las kujires y las pecatas minutas primero! 

Es muy probable que hoy nos dejen algo arriba para tirarnos de nuevo al guano mañana por la mañana y tal vez lleguemos al objetivo, sería lo más probable. Luego tenemos un par de días: el 29 y el 30 donde creo que haremos laterales, siempre que aparece un mínimo importante los leoncios lo tapan con laterales alrededor del mínimo para que no se note, pero el mínimo nunca se llega a perforar.

Finalmente el dia 1 de julio empezaríamos a subir fuerte de verdad hasta el jueves, el viernes es fiesta en USA y de ahí seguiríamos subiendo más o menos fuerte, habrán dias de correcciones para contentar a los cortistas pero en el marcador general estaremos subiendo.

Ahora mismo tengo un objetivo en 910 para el S&P hasta el 1 de julio, pero podríamos verlo mucho antes.

edito: los dias más probables para corregir serán los de después de la fiesta USA, es decir, 6 y 7 de julio.


----------



## Kujire (25 Jun 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> *Pues no mucho,la verdad*...como alguno habra sospechado empleo el metodo "intuitivo"
> Obviamente si viese numeros azules (o verdes,segun el caso) cada dia la motivacion aumentaria...



Apolito, para llevarnos bien contéstame a la pregunta:

¿Cuánto tiempo le dedicas a la semana a esto de la bolsa?

la respuesta debe ser: 5 mins, 50mins, 5 horas,....los findes cuando me dejan un par de horas ... etc... sé que es dificil calcular el tiempo que le dedicas pero haz un esfuerzo. El tiempo es lo más preciado que tienes y es bueno acostumbrarse a medirlo, así que venga dame el número.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Apolito, para llevarnos bien contéstame a la pregunta:
> 
> ¿Cuánto tiempo le dedicas a la semana a esto de la bolsa?
> 
> la respuesta debe ser: 5 mins, 50mins, 5 horas,....los findes cuando me dejan un par de horas ... etc... sé que es dificil calcular el tiempo que le dedicas pero haz un esfuerzo. El tiempo es lo más preciado que tienes y es bueno acostumbrarse a medirlo, así que venga dame el número.



Cuenta el tiempo que paso aqui posteando chorradas y metiendome con algun forero? Si no...calculo que andara en el rango entre 5-10 minutos semanales


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Jun 2009)

me acabo de levantar de la siesta

una ligera cabezadita de casi tres horas


que ha pasado??? que me he perdido????


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

En la bolsa alemana últimamente están que se salen...



Que mal lo deben estar pasando por aquellos lares... :




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Jun 2009)

y no dice nada de esto?
Arrestado un regulador bancario de EEUU relacionado con el Caso Stanford - 1358270 - 25/06/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


----------



## Bambi (25 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes a todos, 
me he cansado de tanto saltar entre las flores y leer posts y me voy a mojar: bajamos un pelín más hasta el cierre pero sin pasar los 9500, mañana abrimos con un pequeño arreón p'arriba que antes de los 12 ya se ha deshecho y nos tiramos todo el día lateral. Y el lunes desde primera hora a ponerse largos que vamos a por los 9800, esta mierda sigue alcista.

Yo también tengo TREs a 30,9 y no se las vendo ni a Tambor. Un saludete.


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes
Quiero sangría.Sigo corto

El Dji parece haber definido un canal bajista.Ya os dije que haría una onda nueva,si todo va bien ahora está en el tope del canal.A ver si empieza pronto la traca.

Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Jun 2009)

Esta mierda va a cerrar en verde...impresionante


----------



## Kujire (25 Jun 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Cuenta el tiempo que paso aqui posteando chorradas y metiendome con algun forero? Si no...calculo que andara en el rango entre 5-10 minutos semanales



ok, el tiempo que se postea no se cuenta. Me quedo con el dato de 10 mins. Con 10 mins semanales puedes forrarte, aunque es más dificil que si le dedicas 30 minutos semanales. Sin embargo con ese tiempo que le dedicas no puedes intradiar, porque si lo haces.... gente como yo te va a pulir tu dinero, y eso no mola nada para ti, sí para mi  .... pero como quedan muchos Apolos en el mundo no pasa nada. Ahora intenta recuperar el sentimiento de asqueo que produce que te pulan la pasta tontamente, ése es el sentimiento que no debes olvidar cuando se te ocurra darle al botón para intradiar porque en el foro se lo están pasando bomba con el guano ... ese sentimiento te hace no perder pasta, es tu salvavidas.

Ahora bien, si no puedes evitarlo, te molan las lucecillas parpadeando... crees que si no te metes se te va a escapar, tienes mono de bolsa o cualquier otra patología..... me lo haría mirar, la bolsa ataca cualquier punto débil, cualquier vicio que tengas y lo sobreexpone... las consecuencias son normalmante malas

saludos


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

¿Sera mañana el dia del megacrackgap...? 

 
verde que te quiero verde...


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2009)

Yo creo que dedicar 10 mins. semanales a analizar el mercado para intradiar tiene un nombre:

*Ludopatía*


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

Ya está la fase 35,00€ -TRE- en marcha


----------



## gecko (25 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya está la fase 35,00€ -TRE- en marcha



que fase es esa??
(es que estoy dentro)


----------



## Catacrack (25 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya está la fase 35,00€ -TRE- en marcha



Buenas tardes!!!

Como tenemos esas DRYS & ANPI ? Hay dias que me duele al sentarme 

Saludos.


----------



## Bambi (25 Jun 2009)

No entiendo para que le meten un empujón al Ibex ahora, lo suyo era mañana a primera hora, creo que se han confundido estos y le han dado al botón que no es.

Tonuel: hasta 9800 no empieza el canguelo, hay pasta todavía.

Apolo Creed: permítame recomendarle "Trading for a Living" de A.Engel.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Jun 2009)

De verdad aqui nadie se ha puesto corto cuando estaba bien bien colorado el ibex?


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Jun 2009)

Yo acabo de cerrar mi largo ^__^! 

Un saludo

Tonuel... ya el resto de la tarde para ti.


----------



## chollero (25 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que dedicar 10 mins. semanales a analizar el mercado para intradiar tiene un nombre:
> 
> *Ludopatía*



cuantas horas dedica usted al dia? para fallar mas que una escopeta de feria, éncima en ocasiones ve prediciones acertadas, como le llamariamos a eso?


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

TRE... el objetivo marcado los 38,00€ ... + realista 35,00€ para final de semana / lunes.

ANPI... ya sabes mi opinión.... hay una resolución de la FDA... en camino... yo no las vendo hasta 2.80USD .... no me preocupan, el soporte de 1.53USD ha funcionado bien.

DRYS, si me tienen un poco preocupado... cuando veo SPIKE de +7.00USD suele soltar algunas, no obstante.... hasta 8.00USD no suelto el grueso.


----------



## Bambi (25 Jun 2009)

Apolo, yo me he puesto largo hoy cuando estábamos a 9700, si te vale como estupidez análoga, pero con SL cerquita.

Donpepito: eso de 35 ya es más realista, se le fue la mano con lo de 38.


----------



## Bambi (25 Jun 2009)

Coño, había puesto lo de 35 en TREs a la vez que usted DP, yo el mismo lunes con el esperado subidón hacia los 9800 lo veo posible. Añado que aún ahora a 32 compraba esa mierda.


----------



## Bayne (25 Jun 2009)

A mi los profsionales de esto me han comentado que nadie "ni de coña" se sabe cómo va a actuar el mercado. Otra cosa es que las decisiones que tomes estén razonadas o respaldadas por razonamientos o métodos más o menos reconocidos en el mercado, pero ninguno de ellos te asegura los resultados.
Otra cosa son los casos de aquellos que actúan con información privilegiada, sabe cómo va a ir el tema, pero para ello no hace falta método.
En mi opinión, por lo que voy viendo y leyendo, el estudiar el mercado te da entrenamiento para ser la gacela que más corre y salir de las trampas de los leoncios, que no es poco, "hoyga".
Lo dice uno que palma, que conste.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Jun 2009)

actualizo

aun que san termine en verde


no creo que salten mis stops a 8,35, pero pudiera ser


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Jun 2009)

Chollero, si hubiera una mano para abajo en vez de las gracias, te la habrías ganado. Please... cordialidad ante todo.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Apolo Creed: permítame recomendarle "Trading for a Living" de A.Engel.



Será Alexander Elder.


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2009)

chollero dijo:


> cuantas horas dedica usted al dia? para fallar mas que una escopeta de feria, éncima en ocasiones ve prediciones acertadas, como le llamariamos a eso?



Yo lo llamo *exceso de información* es muy perjudicial entre todos los traders porque al final tienes muchas señales que se pelean entre si, has de seleccionar y tirar con las que más acierten.

Por otra parte puedes dejar de hacer caso a señales bastante válidas, pero al final lo que cuenta es lo que consigues con tu información, aunque a veces falles.

Si al final de todo pierdes tendrás que buscar otro tipo de señales, si ganas te quedas con ellas, a mi de momento me va muy bien con las mias.

edito: a veces también ocurre que el mercado cambia radicalmente y tus señales que antes funcionaban ahora fallan.


----------



## Tupper (25 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> A mi los profsionales de esto me han comentado que nadie "ni de coña" se sabe cómo va a actuar el mercado.




No es tanto cómo va actuar sino cómo cree la gente que va a actuar.

Nadie puede predecir al mercado, la piscología de masas sí.


----------



## Bambi (25 Jun 2009)

Erm, si, he mezclado apellidos. Me refería al el que se tira medio libro explicándote que lo normal, lo más fácil y que lo que tienes que esperar al iniciar la sesión en bolsa es perder pasta, y que tu prioridad es minimizar daños y sobrevivir. 2% máximo de perdidas por trade creo recordar que recomendaba y eso lo usa para calcular dónde poner el SL en caso de que un rebote en soporte/resistencia falle.


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

Lo de esta mañana ... siguiendo las ultimas sesiones, estaba al 80% de un recover a medida que el mercado USA, abriera en VERDE... el IBEX, ha ido por su cuenta... EUROPA no interesa.

Hay que actuar muy rápido y cerrar los cortos al ver los movimientos del SAN, es el referente... cuantas veces ha cerrado en rojo desde 3 de abril?

Yo me aventuro a decir que solo 4 aprox.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Jun 2009)

Por cierto,al ibex le dan suplementos vitaminicos o que? Todos los euros en rojo y este a su bola...:


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

Otra cot que controlan los perros de B... es GAS NATURAL... han bajado hasta los 11,65€ semana pasada... y ahora solo le queda subir hasta los 13,50€... la prox semana entrega dividendo.


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

Si alguien lleva DSCO... como nosotros DP HF.... aquí tengo un rumor con posibilidades:

"I have no inside information--BUT--DSCO has a DATE to deliver 
information and it is most likely APPROVAL for Surfaxin OR it's being 
BOUGHT by a large company (St Judes, for example). 

August 4th is the date 


we shall see...." 

Done deal people. Watch...as the market behavior is 100% positive during this "waiting" period. People know and are cautiously buying. Look at the Vol!


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

Kujire... DP HF... el rey de las farmas... ayer compré a 0.81USD de nuevo XOMA... una vieja conocida! you know! XD


----------



## Kujire (25 Jun 2009)

Atentos y no se me vayan por lo cerros, estamos ante un momento crítico subiendo el canal ...dentro de poco sabremos si esto es de pega o no.... no tenemos fuerza peeeero el fut del ESEPE ha superado máximos....


----------



## pyn (25 Jun 2009)

Me parto, estoy en un examen, me suena el movil veo "Vendidas 200 acciones de Iberdrola a 5,6€", pienso ufff se está liando parda en el IBEX. Llego a casa, miro el gráfico y justo mi STOP de protección ha marcado el mínimo de la sesión.

Soy todo CASH ¿mañana qué? Porque si hoy no se ha cerrado en menos de 9600...


----------



## Kujire (25 Jun 2009)

Por cierto DP, he oído que los cortos se vana cebar con las HMO, ten cuidado...


----------



## Bambi (25 Jun 2009)

Demasiadas mayúsculas, no se fie.

A mí no me extraña que suba el Ibex como hoy, yo creo que si Santander, por citar el referente como dice DP bájase mañana de 8, mucha gente se pondría (me incluyo) largo. Mi impresión es que queda margen hasta que empiece el miedito y que en cualquier caso, se verá venir.


----------



## Claca (25 Jun 2009)

Hola gente

Sigo leyendo el hilo diariamente pero por el momento no me he decidido a entrar, está todo demasiado lateral. No he abandonado la fe bajista, aunque sí he moderado mi celo y eso, visto lo visto, me ha ahorrado algunos euros, si bien también he dejado de ganar otros tantos, pero es de justicia reconocer que seguramente hubiera palmado bastante más tal y como tenemos el panorama. Creo que la montaña rusa que vivimos entre septiembre del 2008 y marzo de este año todavía nos tiene un poco mareados y hemos perdido la perspectiva de las cosas. Echando un vistazo rápido a un gráfico veremos que durante esta crisis hemos tenido periodos laterales que han durado varios meses. La tendencia principal sigue siendo bajista, no creo que nadie lo niegue, pero eso no significa que los índices vayan a petar mañana. Todos queremos estar allí cuando eso suceda, seguro, no obstante no vayamos a saltar en paracaídas antes tan siquiera de que el avión despegue, que el piño puede ser doloroso (sólo de pensar que sobre los 8000 muchos pensé en abrir un corto estratégico ya me entran escalofríos, la de pasta que estaría perdiendo). 

PD: A los 9800 le meto, eso sí


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

Gracias Kujire.... me puedo hace una idea.... hay por ahí una web donde te dicen el % de cortos que lleva acumulada ... en el momento que consiga mis objetivos...vendo.


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

El primer día le darán un calentón del bueno!!!

. 
--La constructora española Grupo San José comenzará a cotizar en bolsa el próximo 29 de junio, tras su admisión en el Sistema de Interconexión Bursátil, según una notificación de la Sociedad de Bolsas. 

La entrada en bolsa de San José se producirá tras la fusión por absorción con su filial cotizada de centros comerciales Parquesol Inmobiliaria y Proyectos SA (PSL.MC). 

Los actuales accionistas de Parquesol pasarán a ser accionistas de San José con una ecuación de canje de siete acciones de la compañía fusionada por cada doce que se tengan de Parquesol. 

"El precio de referencia para la fijación del primer precio" de la acción será el resultado "del canje con el precio del cierre del 26 de junio de Parquesol", indicó la Sociedad de Bolsas. 

Las acciones de Parquesol cerraron el jueves a un precio de EUR7,90, lo que supone una capitalización bursátil de unos EUR313 millones. 

Grupo San José anunció el pasado abril un acuerdo con sus acreedores para refinanciar deuda por un importe de casi EUR2.000 millones. San José puso entonces como garantía su participación en Parquesol, que asciende al 66%. 

Página web: Grupo San José


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Me parto, estoy en un examen, me suena el movil veo "Vendidas 200 acciones de Iberdrola a 5,6€", pienso ufff se está liando parda en el IBEX. Llego a casa, miro el gráfico y justo mi STOP de protección ha marcado el mínimo de la sesión.
> 
> Soy todo CASH ¿mañana qué? Porque si hoy no se ha cerrado en menos de 9600...



En que uni estás¿?


----------



## pyn (25 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> En que uni estás¿?



No era de la universidad (estudié en la universidad de oviedo), era un examen de certificación CISSP.


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)




----------



## pyn (25 Jun 2009)

Yo estudié por este.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Yo estudié por este.



seis horas de examen espero que te salga bien


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

gñe. 9567. Joder, si que son cabroncetes. se han alejado del 9550 por si había algún lince como yo agazapado en los matorrales esperando ver saltar la liebre.

Pues no será que no os tengo ya advertidos, si os ponéis cortos este año hacedlo a "largo" plazo. Intradía os van a "sorbé el seso".

Si es que tenéis un vicio, lo de tonuel es puro masoquismo. Se están arruinando los bancos mientras les meten inyecciones gargantuescas de liquido y os van a dejar a las gacelas que os llevéis el perrito piloto. Ni la pelusa.


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> algún lince como yo...







Hoy es el dia del rebotón... tal como bien predijo Mulder... 





Saludos :


----------



## javso (25 Jun 2009)

Qué opinais de Grifols para mañana?

El DJ está desbocado, y las farmacéuticas tirando para arriba con fuerza inusitada.


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

Gripazo. También os lo dije; Roche. 

Esta mutando el h1n1. Dentro de poco se empezará ha hablar de HxNx. Podemos hacer apuestas sobre las x's, yo solo sé que la Hemaglutinina 1 Neuroaminadasa 1 es el pasado, el futuro esta en los decimales. Sopa en sobre con Tamiflu bio de Danone, Yogures con Tamiflu para reforzar las defensas, etc ya conocéis el rollo del vendedor de SnakeOil.


Por cierto, estamos a finales de junio y con el FROB en marcha y todavía ninguna Caja se ha tirado en plancha para coger las nuevas ayudas del gobierno. Terror en el supermercado autonómico.


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Jun 2009)

Que silencio... ¿estáis todos cortos? Tranquilos... yo vendí 30 segundos antes de la subasta... y viendo el marcador ahora me estoy cagando en... dejemoslo.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

¿Y hoy por qué sube...?


Bernanke ha contado un chiste o algo... :






Saludos


----------



## chollero (25 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoy es el dia del rebotón... tal como bien predijo Mulder...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el Dr. Mulder dijo guano esta mañana, creo que es el exceso de informacion lo que le tiene colapsado


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Que silencio... ¿estáis todos cortos? Tranquilos... yo vendí 30 segundos antes de la subasta... y viendo el marcador ahora me estoy cagando en... dejemoslo.
> 
> Un saludo




yp hoy he ganado unos centimillos

mañana gap al alza y en lo mas alto del santander a ponerme corto de nuevo, pero mañana puede subir y mucho tal como está el tema


pero estoy en abosluta liquidez, a lo mejor ahora que lo pienso me pongo hasta largo y todo, si se queda tranquilo al principio claro, que como haga un gap alcista del 1,5% se va a meter la puta madre del botas


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

Me cago en la leche. Esto sí que es una media ganga.

Colonial vende el centro comercial Príncipe Pío de Madrid por 126,5 millones

Si llego a estar en Madrid y me entero... me paso al lado oscuro, pero no para especular. Es que las películas de Zombies en supermercados van para arriba.


----------



## carvil (25 Jun 2009)

Yo me acabo de despertar de la siesta.....Bernanke me produce siempre sueño

Cuando no entiendo lo que hace el mercado me quedo fuera 

Ya dije que era un dia raro raro 


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Cuando no entiendo lo que hace el mercado me quedo fuera




Es la volatilidad hamijo... lo que estábamos anhelando... :



Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

Hoy estaba facilito, me he puesto en plan didáctico desde esta mañana  . A ver si espabilo a los asiduos de este hilo. La información por si sola no vale mucho, lo importante es saber interpretarla. Y si los que os enseñan a interpretarla saben lo que vais a hacer, ellos tienen la sartén por el mango, estáis jugando con sus reglas. Hay que ser más listo. Pero no lloréis, hasta Soros, Buffet y Amancio Ortega pringan.

Las gacelas con fe en una vía de escape son las que ante se meten en una encerrona a ciegas.


----------



## carvil (25 Jun 2009)

Yep....... yo lo que veo ahora es maximos decrecientes :

Precio y volumen!!!!!!!! como diría Saiz del Castillo 


Edito: No se ha violado ninguna resistencia importante..... asi que todo sigue igual


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Hoy estaba facilito, me he puesto en plan didáctico desde esta mañana  . A ver si espabilo a los asiduos de este hilo. La información por si sola no vale mucho, lo importante es saber interpretarla. Y si los que os enseñan a interpretarla saben lo que vais a hacer, ellos tienen la sartén por el mango, estáis jugando con sus reglas. Hay que ser más listo. Pero no lloréis, hasta Soros, Buffet y Amancio Ortega pringan.
> 
> Las gacelas con fe en una vía de escape son las que ante se meten en una encerrona a ciegas.




Pues a mi me parece que no ha ganado un euro en bolsa en toda su vida... sin acritud... y tal... y demás... 



Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

Sin acritud ni nada y tal y tal, el record de un 70% de ganancias en una cartera de bolsa fue de un "alumno" mío. Literalmente le pague los estudios. 

Lo que puedes estar seguro es que no he perdido ni un Euro a la bolsa nunca .


Y tal y tal.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Jun 2009)

Tonuel vs Botín.

Tonuel vs Pepon26.

Tonuel vs Mulder.

Tonuel vs Stuyvesant.

En todas andas metido, macho. 

Al final va a estar esto lleno de multinicks.


----------



## carvil (25 Jun 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Ese Thanks a Mulder a sido con lagrimita o con ojo seco



Gracias por ilustrarnos esta mañana 

Espero que no sea ud. de letras 


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Sin acritud ni nada y tal y tal, el record de un 70% de ganancias en una cartera de bolsa fue de un "alumno" mío. Literalmente le pague los estudios.



Coño... no será usted coleguilla de un tal pepon... 



Stuyvesant dijo:


> Lo que puedes estar seguro es que no he perdido ni un Euro a la bolsa nunca .



Eso indica que nunca lo ha metido...:o



Saludos :o


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Jun 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Sin acritud ni nada y tal y tal, el record de un 70% de ganancias en una cartera de bolsa fue de un "alumno" mío. Literalmente le pague los estudios.
> 
> Lo que puedes estar seguro es que no he perdido ni un Euro a la bolsa nunca .
> 
> ...



Hombre,si te refieres al resultado neto despues de los años...pues entra dentro de lo razonable,si bien habra bastante gente que pueda decir algo similar (no es mi caso,no).O quieres decir que no has perdido ningun mes,ningun dia...ninguna operacion? :


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Tonuel vs Botín.
> 
> Tonuel vs Pepon26.
> 
> ...




Tengo para todos... por algo me dieron el carnet hace ya tiempo... 



Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Tonuel vs Botín.
> 
> Tonuel vs Pepon26.
> 
> ...



Jop,yo tambien le llame tonto del culo :


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Jop,yo tambien le llame tonto del culo :



Usted tiene manga ancha porque nos genera a todos jugosas plusvalias... 


Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

Eso indica que si te metes, pierdes la perspectiva. Y que yo no tengo ese handicap y me dedico a otras cosas que me gustan. Solo eso. Pero en términos de sistemas y predicciones sobre modelos, en bolsa no me llegan ni a la suela de los zapatos. Otra cosa es querer hacerse rico con esos conocimientos, lo que es una necedad, como bien sabes. Cuando un jugador empieza a usar trucos nuevos en el casino es el primero que capta la atención de la "banca". No es mi estilo. En bolsa hay que saber perder y a mí me gusta ganar el 99% de las veces.... no sirvo. 


Pd.

Es que valoro mucho mi vida sex... err, sentimental y no puedo andar pendiente.


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Jun 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Sin acritud ni nada y tal y tal, el record de un 70% de ganancias en una cartera de bolsa fue de un "alumno" mío. Literalmente le pague los estudios.
> 
> Lo que puedes estar seguro es que no he perdido ni un Euro a la bolsa nunca .
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes ^^!

Si no has perdido un duro... pues será que eres un teórico de la bolsa, porque mira que es difícil, pero bueno ni usted ni yo ganamos con mentiras así que le creeré.

Con respecto a lo de el 70%, no es la misma presión el 70% de mil euros que de un millón y el porcentaje es el mismo.

Si no ha perdido nunca, y opera, me supongo que irá sin Stops... si es así no le envidio.

De todas formas, a partir de ahora tendré mucho más en cuenta sus opiniones. Espero que no sean en el plan si llegamos a X subiremos y si tocamos Y bajamos .

Un saludo
PD: Alumno, ¿cobras?¿Eres millonario?

Edito: No leí su anterior post


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Usted tiene manga ancha porque nos genera a todos jugosas plusvalias...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Pero tu no estabas palmando pasta? O ahora estas largo? :


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Jun 2009)

gastarse el dinero de las ganacias en estudios

nunca vi una estupidez más grande


en eggggpaña cogen a ese y lo linchan


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Jun 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero tu no estabas palmando pasta? O ahora estas largo? :



Dentro de poco Botín lo va a llevar a las Juntas para ponerlo de ejemplo .


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

¿Te valen 50 millones en soberanos, por ejemplo?. Porque ahí es donde le deje la ultima vez que intento jugármela 

No soy un teórico, soy un diletante. No es mi profesión, y en el fondo os admiro por tiraros al agua a por las perlas en medio de esta tormenta, no os piquéis 

pd

Las ganancias las obtuvo después de la beca. No antes. Yo solo le di algunas pistas de un perfil psicológico que andaban buscando. pero eso lo he hecho muchas veces con mis amigos/gas. También con gente que estaba en Morgan Stanley, etc


Es mi forma de ser


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Jun 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Eso indica que si te metes, pierdes la perspectiva. Y que yo no tengo ese handicap y me dedico a otras cosas que me gustan. Solo eso. *Pero en términos de sistemas y predicciones sobre modelos, en bolsa no me llegan ni a la suela de los zapatos.* Otra cosa es querer hacerse rico con esos conocimientos, lo que es una necedad, como bien sabes. Cuando un jugador empieza a usar trucos nuevos en el casino es el primero que capta la atención de la "banca". No es mi estilo. En bolsa hay que saber perder y a mí me gusta ganar el 99% de las veces.... no sirvo.
> 
> 
> Pd.
> ...



Mi más sentido pésame por el fallecimiento de su abuela.


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Jun 2009)

Juas pues a mi me ha echo buscar en el diccionario el significado de Diletante.

1-Que cultiva algún campo del saber, o se interesa por él, como aficionado y no como profesional.

Gracias por la palabra, al menos hemos aprendido algo.

Edito por que lo "flipo", menudo foro... en otros donde he estado solo había borregos como yo. En fin, me siento afortunado.


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

Mis dos abuelas eran un pedazo de cabronas de tomo y lomo, pero les haré llegar sus condolencias en mi próxima sesión de quija. 


PD.

ahora que lo pienso, también tuve abuelastra... mi abuelo se caso dos veces. A mi pater familias lo tuvieron con 62. Es el más joven del segundo matrimonio de mi abuelo. Joder, tuve tres abuelas, soy rico!!.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Edito por que lo "flipo", menudo foro... en otros donde he estado solo había borregos como yo. En fin, me siento afortunado.



Gracias por la parte que me toca 










> les haré llegar sus condolencias en mi próxima sesión de quija



Ouija,ouija...


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

if you want to look an idiot moron in the eye,you should really get a mirror....

Algo parecido a eso... está bien escrito, kujire?


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Jun 2009)

gne. Según el RAE la forma correcta es "güija" pero en el hilo bolsa da un poco yuyu hablar de estas cosas ¿no?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> if you want to look an idiot moron in the eye,you should really get a mirror....
> 
> Algo parecido a eso... está bien escrito, kujire?



No sabía lo que era moron, es lo mismo que idiot.

Será idiota redomado o idiota al cuadrado. 

El S&P rebotando una y otra vez en el 915, si lo perforara podríamos tener un cierre "apañado" en la parte superior de un "incipiente" canal bajista.

Veo lo que quiero ver, claro.

Donpepito, tú estás en farmacéuticas hasta las trancas, yo había entendido que la reforma que prepara Obama no las beneficia en absoluto (eso había entendido), además veo que las recomiendan mucho, ten cuidadín.

Aunque claro, con los chicharrazos en los que te metes, poco importa que Obama reforme lo que sea, si les aprueban el medicamento de marras sube igual.


----------



## carvil (25 Jun 2009)

Una o-

Parece que esto se mueve


Las farmas son un buen refugio por si se tuercen las cosas


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

Lo de OBAMA... va por la grandes corporaciones farmaceuticas... las compañias donde invierto... son I+D la gran mayoria... normalmente con perdidas... hasta que aprueban el farmaco/device y lo venden, ceden... etc.


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

La expresión de antes en inglés... no iba destinada a nadie del foro... solo me ha hecho gracia ... lo del borrego.


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

Una apuesta arriesgada... OSCI... está a 0.17USD puede ser buena compra para especular una semana.... CITI es una de las instituciones que la mantiene en su fondo.

Y esa gente... no creo que compre a ciegas... algo puede haber... una compra de otra farma... BUYOUT!


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Una apuesta arriesgada... OSCI... está a 0.17USD puede ser buena compra para especular una semana.... CITI es una de las instituciones que la mantiene en su fondo.
> 
> Y esa gente... no creo que compre a ciegas... algo puede haber... una compra de otra farma... BUYOUT!



He puesto unas pocas para comprar en 0.175 (20mil) si peta o baja más...tampoco perderé mucho.

Uno que leo está dentro y dice que hasta 34$ no vende... ¿?¿? No se si me he equivocado...


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

Yo tengo una orden de 100.000acs a 0.1710USD ... no creo que entre.

La empresa está muy mal... han suspendido de comercialización un medicamento que vendian en EUROPA, mediante otra empresa.

Al menos... puede haber un rebote hasta los 0.25USD

Ya veremos.


----------



## Kujire (25 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> if you want to look an idiot moron in the eye,you should really get a mirror....
> 
> Algo parecido a eso... está bien escrito, kujire?



no me suena muy bien (sólo es una apreciación personal) aunque es correcta gramaticalmente ... y se entiende perfectamente. Quizás en escrito esté acertada pero en hablado ... se le ha quedado un poco larga, ha repetido pronombre, ha enfatizado demasiado, se ha dado cuenta y lo ha intentado poner más polite, además cada vez que me la repito en voz alta me suena peor, la forma que usa el "look" + determinante ...puede ser correcta pero no me suena bien, echo en falta algo que enlace el adjetivo de forma más suave. Con el tiempo te vas dando cuenta de ciertos "detalles" ,,,, para mi que la persona que lo escribió no es nativa. Si es que insultar es un arte.

A todo esto, es sólo mi opinión no soy especialista pero soy bilingüe como sabes...


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

¿Viernes negro...? :



Saludos


----------



## zelig (25 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> if you want to look an idiot moron in the eye,you should really get a mirror....
> 
> Algo parecido a eso... está bien escrito, kujire?



Off topiiiiiic
See an idiot moron in the eye, con "look" creo que debe ponerse at
Look at an idiot moron in the eye.

Pero después de ver Burn after reading, antes de moron, siempre va fucking. "Moron" es lo suficientemente malsonante como para que no importe meterle un fucking delante. O eso creo...

If you want to look at a fucking moron right in the eye, you should get a mirror.
Así me suena bien a mí.


----------



## carvil (25 Jun 2009)

Suena mejor A moron in the eye

Mañana viernes verde 

Azkunaaaaaaaaaa donde estan esos 9850


----------



## donpepito (25 Jun 2009)

Será un teen americano que no se expresa correctamente, a la hora de insultar... estaba en un foro echando pestes de alguien.... 

Esta es mejor...

don't fall in love with a stock...certainly not if there is no basis 
to believe in a company that shits on its own shareholders


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2009)

Mañana vamos a tener algo parecido a lo que hemos tenido hoy, es lo que nadie espera, además recuerdo haberlo visto el año pasado por estas fechas y lo recuerdo bien porque le saqué 60 puntos al Stoxx dos dias seguidos.

No lo he vuelto a conseguir desde entonces.

Por supuesto hay más razones técnicas que me dicen que ocurrirá eso:
- Hoy tenía un objetivo para el S&P en 910 y se ha alcanzado, toca bajar.
- El objetivo del Stoxx en 2350-48 no se ha alcanzado pero se ha quedado muy cerca.
- Mañana tenemos que hacer un mínimo importante y ahí entra el mínimo del Stoxx no alcanzado hoy.
- Tras ese mínimo volveremos a subir ya definitivamente.

Por todas estas razones y algunas más que tengo creo que mañana haremos la misma figura que hoy pero con ligeras variaciones.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> no me suena muy bien (sólo es una apreciación personal) aunque es correcta gramaticalmente ... y se entiende perfectamente. Quizás en escrito esté acertada pero en hablado ... se le ha quedado un poco larga, ha repetido pronombre, ha enfatizado demasiado, se ha dado cuenta y lo ha intentado poner más polite, además cada vez que me la repito en voz alta me suena peor, la forma que usa el "look" + determinante ...puede ser correcta pero no me suena bien, echo en falta algo que enlace el adjetivo de forma más suave. Con el tiempo te vas dando cuenta de ciertos "detalles" ,,,, para mi que la persona que lo escribió no es nativa. Si es que insultar es un arte.
> 
> A todo esto, es sólo mi opinión no soy especialista pero soy bilingüe como sabes...



en mi humilde opinión es

if you want to look into the eyes of an idiot moron,


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

Rally hasta agosto


Se acabó la fiesta hamijos... :


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2009)

Una cosa más, para mañana lo más adecuado no es ponerse corto por la mañana sino ponerse largo cuando se haga el mínimo (por la tarde), si estoy en lo conrrecto con el mínimo se podrá mantener durante unos dias, tal vez hasta antes del 4 de julio.


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Una cosa más, para mañana lo más adecuado no es ponerse corto por la mañana sino ponerse largo cuando se haga el mínimo (por la tarde), si estoy en lo conrrecto con el mínimo se podrá mantener durante unos dias, *tal vez hasta antes del 4 de julio*.



¿Y para San Fermín que es lo que toca...? :




Saludos


----------



## Starkiller (25 Jun 2009)

Me apunto al reversionado de frase:

If you wanna see a moron right to the eye, you really will need a mirror

Ese "should really" me suena fatal...


----------



## donpepito (26 Jun 2009)

Tonuel dentro de unos meses, su nueva firma:

*A young yet experienced investments mogul, and accomplished day-trader since '08; Tonuel has amassed a fortune as a private self investor. Recently starting his own successful Hedge Fund and turning it in to a self-proprietorship, Tonuel HF, a company offering advice to thousands of people of Burbuja.info network and attracting contracts from various reputable sources like Botas Honest Fund II. He has reached Expert Stock Analyst status from a variety of accredited publications.
*


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel dentro de unos meses, su nueva firma:



Es una posibilidad... gracias... 


Hay que elegir..., como bien dice don Antonio:



> "las leyes de los mercados funcionan igual que las de la selva: o te pelo o me pelas. Yo, como el poder, prefiero ser peluquero..." :




Saludos


----------



## kemao2 (26 Jun 2009)

EL crack del veraniego de 2009 es tan sumamente esperado que se hace de rogar. El del 98, 2000, 2001, 2007 vinieron de repente pero este está tan preparado y todo el mundo tan e guardia que no se acaba de iniciar. Habra que esperar al cierre del trimestre/semestre y el correspondiente maquillaje por parte de fondos de inversion y planes de pensiones para ver el guano 





Tupper dijo:


> Guano is coming...
> 
> 
> *Las opciones sobre el índice VIX apuestan por una gran corrección en Bolsa*
> ...


----------



## chollero (26 Jun 2009)

kemao2 dijo:


> EL crack del veraniego de 2009 es tan sumamente esperado que se hace de rogar. El del 98, 2000, 2001, 2007 vinieron de repente pero este está tan preparado y todo el mundo tan e guardia que no se acaba de iniciar. Habra que esperar al cierre del trimestre/semestre y el correspondiente maquillaje por parte de fondos de inversion y planes de pensiones para ver el guano



Está tan claro que nos vamos al guano, y no dejan de salir noticias pesimistas, lo que significa que continua el rebote, cuando empiecen a salir noticias realmente optimistas es cuando nos iremos a los infiernos, cuando los cervatillos esten en el centro de la pradera, de momento para arriba hasta el infinito creando optimismo

nos vemos en la calavera!


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Jun 2009)

Coño...lo acabo de leer ahora.Ha muerto Michael : (aunque sea un pelin offtopic)








Vale...por los 200 hilos que veo abiertos sobre lo mismo entiendo que no estoy dando una exclusiva


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Jun 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Coño...lo acabo de leer ahora.Ha muerto Michael : (aunque sea un pelin offtopic)
> 
> 
> Vale...por los 200 hilos que veo abiertos sobre lo mismo entiendo que no estoy dando una exclusiva



Pues yo me acabo de enterar... 
He aquí un nuevo mito.


----------



## Bayne (26 Jun 2009)

Buenos días
Futuros ligeramente en verde, aunque a SAN en preapertura la veo en 8.13 a las 8:33


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues yo me acabo de enterar...
> He aquí un nuevo mito.



Si, los niños lo echaran de menos... 

Buenos días ^__^!

Esto de que suba un 1% nada más comenzar la sesión me da muy mal rollo para meterme `__´.

Me voy ir haciendo el café y ya pensaremos si nos metemos o no...

Un saludo


----------



## Gamu (26 Jun 2009)

kemao2 dijo:


> EL crack del veraniego de 2009 es tan sumamente esperado que se hace de rogar. El del 98, 2000, 2001, 2007 vinieron de repente pero este está tan preparado y todo el mundo tan e guardia que no se acaba de iniciar. Habra que esperar al cierre del trimestre/semestre y el correspondiente maquillaje por parte de fondos de inversion y planes de pensiones para ver el guano




es tan sumamante esperado, que probablemente no se produzca EN EL VERANO. Yo voto por un verano bastante lateral.

El dia que la gente se confie, y se haya superado claramente la directriz bajista que viene desde 2007, entonces pegarán el palo. 

¿Como puede ser que la bolsa española este año suba un 5% mientras la europea esta casi plana y la americana pierde un 5%? No se entiende de ninguna manera. Ese gap se tiene que invertir debido a la deflacion relativa de España respecto del resto de europa y a nuestra burbuja inmobiliaria.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Jun 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> es tan sumamante esperado, que probablemente no se produzca EN EL VERANO. Yo voto por un verano bastante lateral.
> 
> El dia que la gente se confie, y se haya superado claramente la directriz bajista que viene desde 2007, entonces pegarán el palo.
> 
> ¿Como puede ser que la bolsa española este año suba un 5% mientras la europea esta casi plana y la americana pierde un 5%? No se entiende de ninguna manera. Ese gap se tiene que invertir debido a la deflacion relativa de España respecto del resto de europa y a nuestra burbuja inmobiliaria.



Nuestra bolsa es muy pequeña y los dos que más ponderan están muy alcistas, SAN y TEF.

Así que por algún tiempo va a seguir así el asunto.

Un saludo


----------



## pyn (26 Jun 2009)

¿Alguien me explica un poco cómo operar con los futuros mini-ibex mediante la plataforma de Ahorro comporación?

Tengo esta pantalla




Supongamos que vendo un contrato de futuro del minibex a 9630€, según las operaciones que el broker me da, dicho contrato me cuesta 900€ (+gastos) ¿no tendría que costarne 9630€? Creía que se pagaban 1€ por punto del ibex. Otra cosa, ¿no se supone que si estoy vendiendo (corto) no deberían cobrarme hasta que lo recomprase? la verdad que en esta plataforma no me entero mucho.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Jun 2009)

Empezamos subiendo con decisión...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2009)

entre ayer bajista y por no tener internet en el curro al final del dia estaba como al comienzo , ahora atacaremos maximos .

esta muy volatil asi que hasta que no vea beneficios no vendere , por cierto los maximos son los de enero 9800


----------



## pyn (26 Jun 2009)

Objetivo 9800!


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

Ale gacelas... vayan comprando antes de que comience el rally... 




Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ale gacelas... vayan comprando antes de que comience el rally...



Tonuel... de momento, me parece que la gacela mayor del foro... ERES TÚ. 
Sin acritud.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Jun 2009)

Buenos días, nos hemos quedado a 12 puntos de máximo anual... 

9795, máximo anual en enero 9807...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tonuel... de momento, me parece que la gacela mayor del foro... ERES TÚ.
> Sin acritud.



Usted tiene su forma de operar y yo la mia... a final de año echaremos cuentas... sin acritud... 




Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Usted tiene su forma de operar y yo la mia... a final de año echaremos cuentas... sin acritud...



Je je je je... mi forma de operar creo que no vale de ejemplo de casi nada. Mi sistema es parecido al de Apolo. Pura intuición. 

Pero creo que el tuyo es purita testosterona.


----------



## Bambi (26 Jun 2009)

Buenos días, yo creo que esta subida no es la buena, antes de las 12 se reajusta y veo el resto del día lateral, el lunes si que toca subidón del bueno.

Y me comenta Tambor que hasta que no bajemos de 9200 no empieza el "guano".

Y meterse con Michael hoy está feo, es fácil, demasiado fácil. Recuerden los pepinos que nos deja. Cuantos culos no se habrán meneao con estos temazos.


YouTube - Jackson Five - Can You Feel It

YouTube - Michael Jackson - Billie Jean


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pero creo que el tuyo es purita testosterona.



Yo lo llamaba fe... aunque cada dia que pasa esa fe se va convirtiendo en relidad... :


Y no es que me alegre lo que va a pasar... :o



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Jun 2009)

Pecata... ¿a cuánto estabas en acciona?.

Bambi, pues si... la verdad es que no ha sido nunca de mi predilección pero bueno era a rabiar. 

Dale recuerdos al Oso... ¿Cómo se llamaba? No recuerdo...


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pecata... ¿a cuánto estabas en acciona?.



No me lo recuerdes... a 94.
Las pude haber vendido a 96 pero no lo hice (avariciosa de mi), no puse stop (shhhh, no se lo digas a nadie), y cayeron en picado... pero confío en la recuperación... algún día...


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No me lo recuerdes... a 94.
> Las pude haber vendido a 96 pero no lo hice (avariciosa de mi), no puse stop (shhhh, no se lo digas a nadie), y cayeron en picado... pero confío en la recuperación... algún día...



Pillada a largo... uffffff... yo no podria dormir bien por las noches... :









Saludos


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2009)

bueno se desinfla un poco , a ver si nos sorprenden con bajada en viernes en lugar del ya habitual lunes


----------



## Bambi (26 Jun 2009)

¿Oso? ¿qué oso? yo no veo ningún oso aparte del de tu avatar, de momento 

acabo de leer lo de Mulder de ponerse largo hoy en mínimos, estoy totalmente de acuerdo, así que ya hay dos de los que reirse si va mal la cosa

¿ahorro.com no huele a chamusquina?


----------



## pyn (26 Jun 2009)

Bambi no me acojones, por que huele a chamusquina?


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Jun 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> ¿Oso? ¿qué oso? yo no veo ningún oso aparte del de tu avatar, de momento
> 
> acabo de leer lo de Mulder de ponerse largo hoy en mínimos, estoy totalmente de acuerdo, así que ya hay dos de los que reirse si va mal la cosa
> 
> ¿ahorro.com no huele a chamusquina?



Uish... ¿No había un Oso en esa serie/peli? jurr... pos cagada... jaja

Pecata... ya queda menos ^^!

Yo también estoy largo en IBLA, pero vamos... espero que no por demasiado tiempo. Si consigo salirme antes, esperaré hasta las 2 y 20 para entrar de nuevo con un stop ajustado, por si suena la flauta y hay buenas noticias.

Un saludo


----------



## Bambi (26 Jun 2009)

disculpa, preguntaba no afirmaba, es que no conozco nadie que lo use y precisamente querría leer opiniones, las comisiones las he leido y están muy bien, me rechina el nombre del dominio y el estilo de publicidad, es todo


----------



## Deudor (26 Jun 2009)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Tonuelismo FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyn (26 Jun 2009)

Pues por ahora todo bien. Creo que no soy el único que opera con ellos. Eso sí, la plataforma de futuros no me aclaro, no se parece en nada a lo que he leido en los libros-manuales  .


----------



## chameleon (26 Jun 2009)

he recibido información de que hay órdenes de promover o facilitar los créditos destinados a renovables


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> he recibido información de que hay órdenes de promover o facilitar los créditos destinados a renovables




A hundir el pais en la miseria no nos gana nadie... en fin... :o



tic tac tic tac...



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> he recibido información de que hay órdenes de promover o facilitar los créditos destinados a renovables



Pump Pump Pump.

Pd: Seguimos cortos.


----------



## Bambi (26 Jun 2009)

chameleon ¿eso no se lleva diciendo desde el 2007?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (26 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> he recibido información de que hay órdenes de promover o facilitar los créditos destinados a renovables



me parece que no, por lo menos en la solar


conozco a una compañía relacionada con el tema que ha tenido que hacer un ere por falta de financiación en España

Ahora mismo la están buscando en Alemania esa financiación (sin mucho resultado la verdad)


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> me parece que no, por lo menos en la solar
> 
> 
> conozco a una compañía relacionada con el tema que ha tenido que hacer un ere por falta de financiación en España
> ...




Es que el coste de la fotovoltaica es para hacérselo mirar coño...


Al final se van a pirar las empresas de aquí por seguir haciendo el gilipollas, por ejemplo a Arcelor le veo poco futuro en Ejpaña la verdad... :o



Saludos


----------



## crack (26 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pillada a largo... uffffff... yo no podria dormir bien por las noches... :
> 
> Saludos



No es por nada, pero juraría que no anda mucho más pillada que tú... ten cuidado con el peloalmohadismo...

Que yaaaaa, que yaaa, que bajará, pero... mientras tanto... no me digas que no has comprado ni un botecico...


----------



## BurBorja (26 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> he recibido información de que hay órdenes de promover o facilitar los créditos destinados a renovables



Quizas tenga relacion con esta noticia.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/otras-burbujas/58513-energias-renovables-119.html#post1791853

Ojito que este tipo de tecnologia puede revolucionar el mercado energetico mundial. A saber:

- Sistema de acumulacion de la energia eolica generada.

- Aerogenerador gigante 4.5 MW tamaño OFF SHORE para poder ser colocado "ON SHORE"


Esta maquina va derchita a EEUU y al "REPOWERING" de los parques actuales. ^_^


----------



## bah (26 Jun 2009)

*La primera subasta a un año adjudica 442.240 millones*

El BCE inyecta una cifra récord para desatascar el crédito · ELPAÍS.com

supongo que se habrá dicho (no hay manera de que la búsqueda del foro devuelva algún resultado), pero me parecía relevante para lo que estamos viendo y más porque esta vez no se ha dicho por activa y por pasiva en los medios, a diferencia de los otros "bailouts"

aunque yo el titular más bien lo leo como: El BCE inyecta una cifra récord para desatascar las bolsas


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

crack dijo:


> No es por nada, pero juraría que no anda mucho más pillada que tú... ten cuidado con el peloalmohadismo...
> 
> Que yaaaaa, que yaaa, que bajará, pero... mientras tanto... no me digas que no has comprado ni un botecico...




Pues no... cuando lo pasé realmente mal fue con unos largos que abrí en el BBVA... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (26 Jun 2009)

Los gestores de _TONUEL HF_ señalan que "es clave esperar a la ruptura del nivel *9.700-9.750* para dar paso a nuevas alzas, pues nos encontramos en un movimiento lateral en el que no merece la pena entrar y asumir riesgo".

De romperse esos niveles, estos gestores recomiendan la entrada en *Telefónica*, *Santander*, *BBVA* o *Grifols*.


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

BurBorja dijo:


> Quizas tenga relacion con esta noticia.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/otras-burbujas/58513-energias-renovables-119.html#post1791853
> 
> ...




Todo lo que sea I+D en renovables me parece perfecto... pero todo lo que sea financiar huertos solares... como que no... :o



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los gestores de _TONUEL HF_ señalan que "es clave esperar a la ruptura del nivel *9.700-9.750* para dar paso a nuevas alzas, pues nos encontramos en un movimiento lateral en el que no merece la pena entrar y asumir riesgo".
> 
> De romperse esos niveles, estos gestores recomiendan la entrada en *Telefónica*, *Santander*, *BBVA* o *Grifols*.




Yo no lo hubiera escrito mejor... 


Por cierto...


+1300 con el Down...



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Jun 2009)

Vamossssssssssss a por los 9.800
YES WE CAN


----------



## Riviera (26 Jun 2009)

Me da a mi que este es el ultimo estiron parriba para caer con fuerza.Al san se le va ya madurito.


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vamossssssssssss a por los 9.800
> YES WE CAN



El botas está ahora mismo empapelando a gacelas como usted... sin acritud... 



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (26 Jun 2009)

aún no es tarde para ponerse largo en TRE


----------



## donpepito (26 Jun 2009)

*Economía.- Codere afirma que fue "resistente, pero no inmune", a crisis y adelanta que en 2009 reducirá sus inversiones*


[FONT=verdana,]Fecha: *25/6/2009*[/FONT] [FONT=verdana,arial]Fuente: Europa Press[/FONT] 
   ​

MADRID, 25 (EUROPA PRESS) 
El presidente y consejero delegado de Codere, José Antonio Martínez Sampedro, afirmó hoy que la compañía se mostró en 2008 "resistente, pero no inmune, a las depresiones económicas y a sus secuelas", y anticipó que el año 2009 "tampoco se presenta fácil" y que se reducirán "aún más" las inversiones.


"Vamos a reducir aún másnuestras inversiones, para que si las condiciones del mercado de crédito lo hiciesen aconsejable, podamos autofinanciarlas en su integridad. Reduciremos también nuestros gastos corporativos, para acomodarnos a un entorno que exige dar prioridad a la consolidación de lo existente, mejorando su eficiencia y productividad", indicó en su discurso en la Junta General y Extraordinaria de Accionistas celebrada hoy.


En el ejercicio 2008, Codere redujo las inversiones casi un 60%, hasta los 141 millones de euros, que pudieron ser atendidas casi en su totalidad con los fondos generados por el negocio, permitiendo de esta manera que siguieran creciendo los dos indicadores principales de actividad: Máquinas Recreativas, con un incremento del 11%, hasta las 54.818 unidades, y Salas de Bingo, con un incremento del 7%, hasta 137 Salas.


Además, Martínez Sampedro subrayó que "estos tiempos piden esfuerzo e imaginación para superar las dificultades y para mejorar", y destacó que se tratan de "un nuevo desafío para la capacidad de adaptación a las nuevas circunstancias".


El presidente de Codere hizo balance de la actividad de la compañía durante el 2008 en su discurso, destacando que se trató de "un año complicado en el que se ha visto cómo las turbulencias financieras desembocaban en una recesión global con especial incidencia en algunos países, entre los que desafortunadamente hay que incluir a España".


A pesar de ello, Martínez Sampedro destacó que la compañía presentó unos resultados "dignos, si se tienen en cuenta las circunstancias". "Pero evidentemente no podemos considerarlos satisfactorios", añadió.
En el ejercicio 2008, los ingresos totales de Codere crecieron un 20%, hasta situarse en 1.054 millones de euros, y el resultado bruto de explotación (Ebitda) alcanzó los 235 millones de euros, lo que representa una mejora del 17%.


Sin embargo, el grupo contabilizó de nuevo pérdidas, esta vez por 11 millones de euros, como consecuencia de las provisiones extraordinarias que por importe de 42 millones de euros debió imputar a Bingos Italia y a las operaciones en pérdidas que cesaron su actividad durante este año.


Además, la Junta de Accionistas aprobó los acuerdos propuestos por el consejo de administración y, en particular, las cuentas anuales correspondientes al ejercicio 2008, la gestión del consejo y la designación como nuevo auditor de la Compañía de PriceWaterhouseCoopers.


*Asimismo, se procedió a la reelección de todos los consejeros y se autorizó la adquisición de acciones propias, directamente o a través de sociedades del grupo.*


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Jun 2009)

BurBorja, ¿Tienes localizada alguna foto de ese bicho?.

Tonuel, di que si... aerogeneradores Si, fotovoltáica No. 
(Mi cuñado trabaja haciendo los tubos de esos bichos...)

El problema de esas energías es que son difícilmente controlables, no se puede tener un 30 o 40% de esas energías en la red y que a los 5 minutos se quede en un 10%. Mientras que no solucionemos eso, hay que invertir en nuevas nucleares y ahorrar costes.

¿Qué empresa va a querer quedarse aquí, cuando en Marruecos va a pagar muchísimo menos?
Con tanto progresismo de boquilla nos están arruinando. Ejemplo: A nuestros agricultores no les dejan usas productos para el control de plagas, han de pagar unos costes muy altos, cuando a nada de mi casa (Marruecos), hacen lo que quieren y nos lo venden igual.

Eso tiene un nombre a largo plazo: Ruina.
Un saludo


----------



## Deudor (26 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vamossssssssssss a por los 9.800
> YES WE CAN



Donde todos veis subidas, yo sólo veo bajadas.
Hoy, campo de amampolas.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El botas está ahora mismo empapelando a gacelas como usted... sin acritud...



Chato,

Llevo oyendo esto desde los 6,75 del SAN... y sigue subiendo...
Claro, algun dia se dará la vuelta y caerá, y vendrá el yalodeciayoismo, pero mientras tanto...
sin acritud.


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Donde todos veis subidas, yo sólo veo bajadas.
> Hoy, campo de amampolas.



Yo lo que veo es al botas poniéndole el caramelito a la gran masa compradora... :




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Chato,
> 
> Llevo oyendo esto desde los 6,75 del SAN... y sigue subiendo...
> Claro, algun dia se dará la vuelta y caerá, y vendrá el yalodeciayoismo, pero mientras tanto...



El SAN lleva empapelando a la people desde marzo exactamente... 

La media de las que tengo es mucho más alta... a ver si llegamos a los 10200 y promedio a lo grande... 



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es al botas poniéndole el caramelito a la gran masa compradora... :
> Saludos



Y lo peor es quien paga esos caramelos... Piénsalo... jaja 

Un saludo y ya sabes, hasta el infinito y más allá.


----------



## donpepito (26 Jun 2009)

La que se está escapando muy discretamente... es CRITERIA... desde la entrega del div... ha subido +15% aprox.


----------



## BurBorja (26 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Todo lo que sea I+D en renovables me parece perfecto... pero todo lo que sea financiar huertos solares... como que no... :o
> 
> Saludos



Los huertos solares son la mayor estafa en España despues de la del ladrillo. Se han llevaron toda la pasta que se debia de haber invertido en I+D en el sector de la E.O. que lleva varios años de retraso por su culpa.

Salud


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Y lo peor es quien paga esos caramelos... Piénsalo... jaja
> 
> Un saludo y ya sabes, hasta el infinito y más allá.




El botas no... eso seguro... :


Hoy en la cartera tiene 2,4 minolles de papelitos menos..., y como ya le quedan pocos va a imprimir unos cuantos minolles más... 



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

Pump Pump Pump!


----------



## Bayne (26 Jun 2009)

A los entendidos, ¿SAN no está haciendo un triángulo simétrico (velas 5 minutos)? Podría salir fuerte para cualquier lado, ¿no?


----------



## Kaprak63 (26 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> he recibido información de que hay órdenes de promover o facilitar los créditos destinados a renovables



Si alguno de nosotros estuviéramos en el departamento de gestión de riesgo de un banco, ¿qué preferiríamos? ¿Dejar 4500 millones de pavos para un sólo proyecto como una central nuclear de 1 GW o, tal vez, diversificar en 50 proyectos distintos y complementarios con un montante total de 4500 millones de pavos y cuya posibilidad de generar energía sea más o menos 1 GW?

Para aquellos que piensan que la energía nuclear es la única manera de abaratar los costes de energía, adjunto una gráfica en que la que se puede comparar el coste de esta en Francia, con más de un 75% de generación nuclear, y España, con menos del 20%. Como podrán comprobar el coste es prácticamente el mismo.







Hay que ser una auténtica gacelilla en temas de energía, pero de esas tan ingenuas que tanto se mencionan en este hilo, aunque de la sabana bursátil, para tragarse la memez de que el cierre de Garoña incrementaría el coste de la energía un 10%.

Desde un punto de vista financiero por muchas cuentas que trato de hacer, para que me salgan, no le veo las ventajas a la energía nuclear a día de hoy.

Lo que sí es cierto que si escuchan regularmente a la COPE o leen asiduamente Expansión y Libertad Digital, lo raro es que alguno de esos lectores no la hubiera emprendido ya a base de cócteles Molotov con los molinillos o las placuchas esas que dicen que de vez en cuando les da por producir electricidad.

Saludos.

P.D.: Ya está bien que cuatro becarios les tomen el pelo, con los mismos tópicos de siempre, a personas que parecen manejar el Metastock como el desafortunado Michael Jackson manejaba los zapatos de claqué.


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

Kaprak63 dijo:


> blablabla... pronto vamos a superar a Francia y Alemania... blablabla




Me parece que a quien le han tomado el pelo es a usted...sin acritud... 


Por cierto...

Hace pocos dias una conocida me decia que la solución era llenar de placas fotovoltaicas toda España... porque era energia gratis... :

Yo no se si ha sido la LOGSE, Franco o Aznar... pero este país da bastante pena... :o



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> A los entendidos, ¿SAN no está haciendo un triángulo simétrico (velas 5 minutos)? Podría salir fuerte para cualquier lado, ¿no?



Esto es lo que hace grande a la bolsa. Que la gente sabe que va a hacer algo seguro, y con fortaleza, pero ni Dios, tiene ni pajolera idea de para donde va a tirar.


----------



## BurBorja (26 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> BurBorja, ¿Tienes localizada alguna foto de ese bicho?.
> 
> Tonuel, di que si... aerogeneradores Si, fotovoltáica No.
> (Mi cuñado trabaja haciendo los tubos de esos bichos...)
> ...




No estoy de acuerdo en lo de E Nuclear. Ahí tienes a Alemania primera potencia mundial prescindiendo de la E. Nuclear. Se puede amijo, se pude. solo hay que cambiar dos cosas. Las inversiones (cosa posible) la concienciacion de la ciudadania española en austeridad y ahorro energetico (imposible)

Te pongo unas fotos del monstruo:













Este es el camino...

Salud Wataru

PD: Perdon por el off topic (no molesto más)


----------



## chameleon (26 Jun 2009)

no vale de nada el análisis técnico
hacen lo que les da la gana, no obedece a ninguna regla predecible

sólo sabemos que habrá un punto en que corrija (y mucho)
podría llegar a 11.000 y nosotros con los cortos abiertos desde 9500 ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Jun 2009)

ya tenemos un doble techo en 9750

enero y hoy


----------



## donpepito (26 Jun 2009)

Uno de esos devices es lo que regalan a los accionistas de GAMESA, por NAVIDAD... pero tienen que demostrar las minusvalías "generadas" :-8


----------



## Bayne (26 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Esto es lo que hace grande a la bolsa. Que la gente sabe que va a hacer algo seguro, y con fortaleza, pero ni Dios, tiene ni pajolera idea de para donde va a tirar.



Está yendo pabajo ahora mismo


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ya tenemos un doble techo en 9750
> 
> enero y hoy




¿Saco el cava o me voy a la verduleria...? :




Saludos :


----------



## Kaprak63 (26 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me parece que a quien le han tomado el pelo es a usted...sin acritud...
> 
> 
> Por cierto...
> ...



O sea, sin acritud, que escucha la COPE.

Pero ya que le veo puesto en el tema me podría responder sólo a esto



> Si alguno de nosotros estuviéramos en el departamento de gestión de riesgo de un banco, ¿qué preferiríamos? ¿Dejar 4500 millones de pavos para un sólo proyecto como una central nuclear de 1 GW o, tal vez, diversificar en 50 proyectos distintos y complementarios con un montante total de 4500 millones de pavos y cuya posibilidad de generar energía sea más o menos 1 GW?


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Jun 2009)

Nucelar... se dice Nu-ce-lar.

Al menos yo no defiendo la energía nuclear, ni puedo soportar Intereconomía.

Abogo por un equilibrio en nuestro sistema energético. las renovables hoy por hoy no son seguras para la red. Iniciar una planta de Gas, lleva su tiempo y las fluctuaciones del viento son muy rápidas.

En cuanto a lo de Garoña= al 10% de up. Pues va a subir de todas maneras con o sin el cierre.

Un saludo


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (26 Jun 2009)

Kaprak63 dijo:


> Si alguno de nosotros estuviéramos en el departamento de gestión de riesgo de un banco, ¿qué preferiríamos? ¿Dejar 4500 millones de pavos para un sólo proyecto como una central nuclear de 1 GW o, tal vez, diversificar en 50 proyectos distintos y complementarios con un montante total de 4500 millones de pavos y cuya posibilidad de generar energía sea más o menos 1 GW?
> 
> Para aquellos que piensan que la energía nuclear es la única manera de abaratar los costes de energía, adjunto una gráfica en que la que se puede comparar el coste de esta en Francia, con más de un 75% de generación nuclear, y España, con menos del 20%. Como podrán comprobar el coste es prácticamente el mismo.
> 
> ...



Y podrías comentar las instalaciones de gas natural que se tienen que poner en toda central eólica para que generen el 50% de la energía, es decir que en una central eólica es capaz de generar energía constante pero siempre que este soportada por una central de gas?

Quiero decir que no son baratas en absolutos

A proposito, lo que me parece lamentable que los amigotes del gobierno de este pais , los acciona y entrecanales se esten forrando a nuestra costa recibiendo subvenciones brutales (+miles y miles de millones de euros)

Y que haya muy pocos medios en este pais totalmente independientes de que hablan en este sentido, que el boom de las renovables es para que se forren cuatro a costa de los de siempre.

Vamos es sólo otro punto de vista, que a mí este rollo ni me va ni me viene, pero da que pensar un poquito.

Ya que esto no se trata de salvar el planeta ni de que haya contaminación o no, se trata de que de este modo hay cuatro familias que se forran con las subvenciones.


Yo es que en esto soy muy realista y no creo que lo que mueve el tema del medio ambiente es el co2 sino la pasta que se llevan los de siempre


Vamos yo veo que el chollo de la banca se les ha acabado y quieren seguir estrujando otras burbujas. Por ejemplo ahora con el tema del cambio de compañía, los únicos que están diciendo que no cambien de compañía que les vana subir el 40% el precio de lal uz son libertad digital, todavía no he visto a nadie del grupo prisa diciendo que como se cambién a un distribuidor libre les van a subir la luz. Eso usted cree que es independencia o que siguen protegiendo a los de siempre?


Además cuando llegue el auténtico recibo real a las casas, no como hasta ahora, yo creo que la gente podrá hablar con propiedad de que energía es mejor o peor, tanto para su salud como para sus bolsillo



Un saludo y espero verle más en este hilo, porque se dará cuenta que el tema de la bolsa es como la vida real, al final todo lo mueve el dinero


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

Kaprak63 dijo:


> blablabla



Yo leo y escucho de todo... no como la mayoria de fanáticos PPSOEROS...

Osea que su argumento es que el que piensa diferente de usted escucha la cope... 

Usted seguramente seria de los que pensaban que el tocho siempre sube o que la crisis eran fantasias antipatrióticas... 


En España ya no hay nada que hacer... hemos perdido el tiempo y derrochado el dinero en putas y alcohol...



Suerte hamijo... espero que no sea uno de los afortunados hipotecados a 40 años que hay en Spain...


----------



## Kaprak63 (26 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Nucelar... se dice Nu-ce-lar.
> 
> Al menos yo no defiendo la energía nuclear, ni puedo soportar Intereconomía.
> 
> ...



Lo puesto en negrita es rotundamente falso. Se puede ser partidario de una energía un otra, pero que se esté mintiendo constantemente, y se esté llevando a cabo una campaña de una agresividad desconocida, que se está haciendo en todos los medios afines al lobby nuclear sólo tiene un sentido. Están con un ataque de pánico porque ven que el desarrollo de las alternativas es imparable.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

Por cierto, lanzo la propuesta de una quedada para el próximo sábado 4/07 en Madrid. Ya que esto es como jugar el poker, vernos las caras y echarnos unas risas. ( y copishuelas )


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

Kaprak63 dijo:


> Lo puesto en negrita es rotundamente falso. Se puede ser partidario de una energía un otra, pero que se esté mintiendo constantemente, y se esté llevando a cabo una campaña de una agresividad desconocida, que se está haciendo en todos los medios afines al lobby nuclear sólo tiene un sentido. Están con un ataque de pánico porque ven que el desarrollo de las alternativas es imparable.




Por favor... siga la discusión en el hilo correspondiente... gracias... 

Aquí venimos a ganar dinero...


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (26 Jun 2009)

En los corrillos americanos... ya están confabulando las bajadas de hoy... la muerte de MR JACKSON...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En los corrillos americanos... ya están confabulando las bajadas de hoy... la muerte de MR JACKSON...




serian capaces de bajar un 2 o 3% y hecharle la culpa michael :


----------



## Kaprak63 (26 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Por favor... siga la discusión en el hilo correspondiente... gracias...
> *
> Aquí venimos a ganar dinero...*
> 
> ...



No, se crea. Si no tenía ningún interés en molestar sólo en mostrar con un simple gráfica una mentira más grande que un camión, pero ya me voy faltaría más.

Pero me quedaba una duda. Eso de ganar dinero, ¿se refiere a sus cortos?


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Jun 2009)

Kaprak63 dijo:


> Lo puesto en negrita es rotundamente falso. Se puede ser partidario de una energía un otra, pero que se esté mintiendo constantemente, y se esté llevando a cabo una campaña de una agresividad desconocida, que se está haciendo en todos los medios afines al lobby nuclear sólo tiene un sentido. Están con un ataque de pánico porque ven que el desarrollo de las alternativas es imparable.



Disculpe con respecto a lo que usted a remarcado en negrita, únicamente me refería a su comentario. No es una frase mía, sino suya u cualquier otro que la haya escrito.

Lo que si es de mi cosecha es que este presidente en vez de estar regalando el dinero por el mundo podría centrarse en su país. y cumplir sus promesas electorales leches, que para una que va a cumplir es una gilipollez.

¿No han dicho que es segura? Pues que negocien la ampliación de la central por parte del supuesto déficit. Eso es gobernar. 

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

Kaprak63 dijo:


> No, se crea. Si no tenía ningún interés en molestar sólo en mostrar con un simple gráfica una mentira más grande que un camión, pero ya me voy faltaría más.
> 
> Pero me quedaba una duda. Eso de ganar dinero, ¿se refiere a sus cortos?




Si, entre otras cosas...


Por cierto... dígale a ZParo que cerrar una central que ya está amortizada es la idea más genial y progre que le he visto en años... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (26 Jun 2009)

He propuesto en RT4... la ampliación de las POSIS de compra... están estudiando la petición, desde la aparición de los decimales... CINCO POSIS a mi parecer... pueden resultar escasas.


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En los corrillos americanos... ya están confabulando las bajadas de hoy... la muerte de MR JACKSON...



¿Usted también lo huele...? 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He propuesto en RT4... la ampliación de las POSIS de compra... están estudiando la petición, desde la aparición de los decimales... CINCO POSIS a mi parecer... pueden resultar escasas.



Yo ya ni las miro... :o



Saludos


----------



## Kaprak63 (26 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si, entre otras cosas...
> 
> 
> Por cierto... *dígale a ZParo* que cerrar una central que ya está amortizada es la idea más genial y progre que le he visto en años...
> ...



No, tengo el placer de conocerle. Dios me libre. Total conocer, en persona, a un personajillo de estos, de un signo o de otro, me da exactamente igual.

Venga nos leemos.

Saludos.

P.D.: ¿Qué me recomienda que le diga a un familiar acerca de unas acciones del SAN? ¿Que venda o que espere? Su horizonte de espera es un año.


----------



## donpepito (26 Jun 2009)

Quizás hoy dejen pasar la caída... hasta el lunes, ahora estamos en la fase de "duelo"


----------



## donpepito (26 Jun 2009)

De todos modos... ALFRED, me está preparando el equipaje... me voy hasta el lunes a la playa... esas gambitas blancas... me están esperando. 

Estoy preparando el bicho para salir pá el cierre del ibex.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Quizás hoy dejen pasar la caída... hasta el lunes, ahora estamos en la fase de "duelo"



Por lo tanto apuesta usted, por una caida hoy y recuperación el lunes o a la inversa¿?


----------



## Bambi (26 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> no vale de nada el análisis técnico
> hacen lo que les da la gana, no obedece a ninguna regla predecible
> 
> sólo sabemos que habrá un punto en que corrija (y mucho)
> podría llegar a 11.000 y nosotros con los cortos abiertos desde 9500 ...



uff por encima de 10000, tal y como están las cosas, y como se prevén vendería hasta el Tato, ya pueden manipular los peces gordos lo que quieran


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

Kaprak63 dijo:


> P.D.: ¿Qué me recomienda que le diga a un familiar acerca de unas acciones del SAN? ¿Que venda o que espere? Su horizonte de espera es un año.




Pues que venda ahora o el mes que viene y que vuelva a comprar cuando estén a 3-4 euros de aquí 6-12 meses...


Ganar dinero en bolsa es así de fácil... 




Saludos


----------



## Bayne (26 Jun 2009)

Nos vamos yendo p`abajo con "discreción", como dice DP


----------



## Caída a Plomo (26 Jun 2009)

BurBorja dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo en lo de E Nuclear. Ahí tienes a Alemania primera potencia mundial prescindiendo de la E. Nuclear. Se puede amijo, se pude. solo hay que cambiar dos cosas. Las inversiones (cosa posible) la concienciacion de la ciudadania española en austeridad y ahorro energetico (imposible)
> 
> Este es el camino...
> 
> ...



Yo creía que este post era de bolsa. Sí mejor no molestes más, porque molestas y mucho. Anda vete lejos. Sin acritud o con ella, me da igual.

Pero tus pestosos molinos que tanto os gustan a algunos también hacen un impacto muy gordo al medio ambiente. Primero paisajísticamente y como obstáculo a las aves migratorias que mueren miles todos los años ya que en muchas ocasiones están en collados, lugares de paso de estas aves.

Esos molinos no son tan impolutos.


----------



## Riviera (26 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Por lo tanto apuesta usted, por una caida hoy y recuperación el lunes o a la inversa¿?




DP no apuesta,DP es la tendencia


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Jun 2009)

yo lo que veo, que en 9750 este hilo se peta de gente


cuantos estamos?


----------



## pyn (26 Jun 2009)

todos mirando gráficas, pero hoy no ha hecho techo en 9750 ha llegado a los 9.789 :O


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> De todos modos... ALFRED, me está preparando el equipaje... me voy hasta el lunes a la playa... *esas gambitas blancas*... me están esperando.




:


joder... DP... esperaba más de usted...


la gamba blanca es de pobres...xD... :o




Saludos


----------



## Bambi (26 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues que venda ahora o el mes que viene y que vuelva a comprar cuando estén a 3-4 euros de aquí 6-12 meses...
> 
> 
> Ganar dinero en bolsa es así de fácil...
> ...



a 3 o 4 euros... ¿como en Marzo dice?, que se pusieron a 4 y en menos de un mes ya estaban a 6... sea realista, ese tren ya pasó


----------



## Sleepwalk (26 Jun 2009)

Pues yo suba o baje, hoy o mañana es "San Pagarín" y además doble, el dinero fuera del Banco, si quieren comprar papeles en Bolsa que no sea con mi dinero nuevo. Desde hace tres meses (fuera de los plazos fijos que me vencen en octubre) sólo dejo para los gastos y poquito más. Y ya veremos que pasa....


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Jun 2009)

Como norma este hilo es Paz y Armonía solo rota por Tonuel jaja, pero hoy hay movimiento... bueno al menos no nos aburrimos.

DP, está el día bueno, hace un poco de poniente... pero vamos agradable.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Estoy preparando el bicho para salir pá el cierre del ibex.




Y ese quien es... Melchor, Gaspar o Baltasar... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> a 3 o 4 euros... ¿como en Marzo dice?, que se pusieron a 4 y en menos de un mes ya estaban a 6... sea realista, ese tren ya pasó



Si... más cerca de tres que de cuatro exáctamente... al año que viene me lo cuenta... espero verle por aquí... 





Edito:

La foto no iba por usted...


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (26 Jun 2009)

Las cigalitas tamaño small cap... no están mal.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (26 Jun 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> a 3 o 4 euros... ¿como en Marzo dice?, que se pusieron a 4 y en menos de un mes ya estaban a 6... sea realista, ese tren ya pasó



me parece que nos queda mucho por ver todavia


y me parece que todavía no hemos visto ni lo mejor ni lo peor


----------



## donpepito (26 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> De todos modos... ALFRED, me está preparando el equipaje... me voy hasta el lunes a la playa... esas gambitas blancas... me están esperando.
> 
> Estoy preparando el bicho para salir pá el cierre del ibex.




Es del servicio de seguridad... lo llevo en las salidas ... está de incognito.


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Es del servicio de seguridad... lo llevo en las salidas ... está de incognito.



Si, ya lo veo... ¿Dónde se va..?


¿Al desierto de Almeria...?



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (26 Jun 2009)

No... me voy a ISLA CANELA... voy a echarle un vistazo a la casita...... que llevo unos 7 meses si estar por allí... lo mismo me encuentro con "bichos" okupas.


----------



## donpepito (26 Jun 2009)

Banesto.... está recortando... por algo en especial?


----------



## Bambi (26 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si... más cerca de tres que de cuatro exáctamente... al año que viene me lo cuenta... espero verle por aquí...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



entonces, ¿tu crees que en la próxima bajada fuerte si el SAN se pone ,pongamos a 5, no habría interesados en comprar a ese precio? ¿esperas que lleguen a estar a 2 euros? ¿1? ¿que las regalen quizás?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Jun 2009)

Entre el exceso de adrenalina de ayer de Stuyvesant y el ataque del lobby eólico de hoy vamos listos.

Menos mal que la encuesta de sentimiento del ibex del mes de junio llega al momento decisivo y así hablamos algo de bolsa.

Refresco la memoria a la peña, está muy interesante:



> El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de junio:
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.424,30 + 3%= 9.707,03)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.424,30 - 3%= 9.141,57)
> ...



Ahora mismo ganarían los alcistas por 7 puntos del Ibex, más ajustado imposible, como no suba más se puede dar el caso de que no acierte nadie este mes...


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> entonces, ¿tu crees que en la próxima bajada fuerte si el SAN se pone ,pongamos a 5, no habría interesados en comprar a ese precio? ¿esperas que lleguen a estar a 2 euros? ¿1? ¿que las regalen quizás?



Abrá interesados en comprar a 6, 5, 4... como siempre... :o


Ya se lo he dicho...

Santander a 3 euros y el ibex en los 3000 puntos... :


Espere, espere... coja asiento y compre palomitas... la función empezará en breve... 


Tome... para que disfrute con la espera...

http://www.leap2020.eu/El-GEAB-N-36...s-olas-monstruosas-del-verano-2009_a3370.html



Saludos


----------



## Bayne (26 Jun 2009)

Bandera en Iberdrola, yo creo que tira p´abajo (lo sé soy monotema)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No... me voy a ISLA CANELA... voy a echarle un vistazo a la casita...... que llevo unos 7 meses si estar por allí... lo mismo me encuentro con "bichos" okupas.



Disfrute usted de sus vacaciones .

PD: Fantástica zona.


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No... me voy a ISLA CANELA... voy a echarle un vistazo a la casita...... que llevo unos 7 meses si estar por allí... lo mismo me encuentro con "bichos" okupas.




Le puedo dejar una escopeta a buen precio... 



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (26 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Abrá interesados en comprar a 6, 5, 4... como siempre... :o
> 
> 
> Ya se lo he dicho...
> ...



permíteme recomendarte que si ves el SAN a ese precio compres todas las acciones que puedas, empeña hasta a la abuela si es necesario


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> permíteme recomendarte que si ves el SAN a ese precio compres todas las acciones que puedas, empeña hasta a la abuela si es necesario




No se que decirle... puede que se esté restragando por la mierda un tiempo...

Igual a esos niveles hay empresas con mayor perspectiva de revalorización... :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Jun 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> permíteme recomendarte que si ves el SAN a ese precio compres todas las acciones que puedas, empeña hasta a la abuela si es necesario



Bambi, muchos dijeron eso mismo si tocaba los 5 euros... cuando bajo más y más, seguro que muchos no aguantaron la presión y vendieron.

A día de hoy está visto que es una gran inversión pero eso a toro pasado...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Jun 2009)

Dibujando un soporte en 9700 justo encima del gap al alza de 50 puntos de esta mañana.

Mulder, ¿dónde estás cuando hace falta un experto en gaps?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (26 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Dibujando un soporte en 9700 justo encima del gap al alza de 50 puntos de esta mañana.
> 
> Mulder, ¿dónde estás cuando hace falta un experto en gaps?



a mi humilde entender ese gap lo cierra entre hoy y mañana para empezar senda alcista


----------



## Deudor (26 Jun 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> permíteme recomendarte que si ves el SAN a ese precio compres todas las acciones que puedas, empeña hasta a la abuela si es necesario



Si se piensa en que lo peor ha pasado ya, y que hay brotes verdes y que en 2010 nos empezaremos a recuperar es cierto, pero si se piensa que pueden venir tiempos peores. Santander ha estado a 4 €, con lo que si no ha pasado lo peor es posible que pueda estar más barata que 4 €.


----------



## donpepito (26 Jun 2009)

Si tienes suficiente estomago... veo mejor una inversión a largo plazo... en alguna empresa USA... de las típicas que llegan a 0.05 y luego revalorizan el capital invertido x10


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Jun 2009)

Vuelvo después de pegarme una jartá de planchar.
¿Me he perdido algo?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> a mi humilde entender ese gap lo cierra entre hoy y mañana para empezar senda alcista



Mulder suele decir que se cierran durante los días siguientes en un % muy elevado de los casos, pero como ayer y hoy no se prodiga mucho.

Por ejemplo, el S&P cerró ayer el hueco que tenía pendiente del día 22, y el día 24 cerró el hueco que había dejado ese mismo día.


----------



## Bambi (26 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bambi, muchos dijeron eso mismo si tocaba los 5 euros... cuando bajo más y más, seguro que muchos no aguantaron la presión y vendieron.
> 
> A día de hoy está visto que es una gran inversión pero eso a toro pasado...



claro, pero es que las sensaciones ahora son distintas porque precisamente se ha visto que esa vez, pasó de 4 a 6 en un mes, y llevamos alcistas desde entonces sin datos positivos reales a los que agarrarse ¿no crees que sería demasiado fácil ahora?


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Jun 2009)

Los futuros USA vienen rojillos.
Lo suyo sería que bajemos cuando abran. O no, quien sabe...


----------



## Bambi (26 Jun 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Si se piensa en que lo peor ha pasado ya, y que hay brotes verdes y que en 2010 nos empezaremos a recuperar es cierto, pero si se piensa que pueden venir tiempos peores. Santander ha estado a 4 €, con lo que si no ha pasado lo peor es posible que pueda estar más barata que 4 €.



yo no pienso que lo peor ha pasado ya

respóndeme a esto, si las ves a 4 euros, ¿tu comprarías acciones?


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> claro, pero es que las sensaciones ahora son distintas porque precisamente se ha visto que esa vez, pasó de 4 a 6 en un mes, y llevamos alcistas desde entonces sin datos positivos reales a los que agarrarse ¿no crees que sería demasiado fácil ahora?



¿Ya se ha leido el informe del LEAP... ? :o


El GEAB N°36 está disponible! Crisis sistémica global: El impacto conjunto de las tres « olas monstruosas » del verano 2009




Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Jun 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> yo no pienso que lo peor ha pasado ya
> 
> respóndeme a esto, si las ves a 4 euros, ¿tu comprarías acciones?



Como suele decir Mulder, lo importante no es el precio, sino la tendencia. No es lo mismo el SAN a 4 euros después de un mes seguido cayendo a plomo, con un IBEX en 4.000 puntos, o un SAN a 4 en un IBEX de 6.000 y subiendo, con brotes verdes por todas partes.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Los futuros USA vienen rojillos.
> Lo suyo sería que bajemos cuando abran. O no, quien sabe...



A las 2:30 y 15:55 tendremos noticias... ahí veremos por donde quiere tirar... o no... jaja


----------



## Mulder (26 Jun 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy me he pasado toda la mañana ocupado en la agencia expoliado....er que diga tributaria y con otros asuntos, mientras tanto las EVA que llevo desde hace una eternidad llegan a mi objetivo y luego se dan el gran bajón, les he puesto el stop desde el movil pero no se me ha ocurrido poner la orden de venderlas, con las ACX que llevo también desde hace una eternidad 3/4 de lo mismo, cagon to!

Menos mal que al final me salen muchos menos impuestos a pagar de lo que pensaba en un principio.

Al menos en EVA falta poco para el dividendo, ya me veo cobrándolo, mantengo porque no me ha saltado el stop y además mantengo fe en las subidas generales de las bolsas.

Yo creo que hoy haremos un mínimo algo más abajo de donde lo hemos hecho hoy y eso implica bajar y cerrar gaps, tal vez el Ibex no haga un mínimo más bajo que el de ayer, porque va a su bola, pero el gap si lo acabará cerrando hoy, estoy bastante seguro.


----------



## Bambi (26 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Como suele decir Mulder, lo importante no es el precio, sino la tendencia. No es lo mismo el SAN a 4 euros después de un mes seguido cayendo a plomo, con un IBEX en 4.000 puntos, o un SAN a 4 en un IBEX de 6.000 y subiendo, con brotes verdes por todas partes.



me he explicado mal, cuando digo que el SAN estuviese a 4, el Ibex estaría a la par claro está...estaríamos en una situación similar a la Marzo, aún así ¿no te parece que sería una buena oportunidad para comprar?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Hoy me he pasado toda la mañana ocupado en la agencia expoliado....er que diga tributaria y con otros asuntos, mientras tanto las EVA que llevo desde hace una eternidad llegan a mi objetivo y luego se dan el gran bajón, les he puesto el stop desde el movil pero no se me ha ocurrido poner la orden de venderlas, con las ACX que llevo también desde hace una eternidad 3/4 de lo mismo, cagon to!
> 
> ...



Y al tercer día ascendió a los cielos.

Estoy por cerrar cortos, entre todos me están quitando las ganas.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> me he explicado mal, cuando digo que el SAN estuviese a 4, el Ibex estaría a la par claro está...estaríamos en una situación similar a la Marzo, aún así ¿no te parece que sería una buena oportunidad para comprar?



Si llegamos a niveles de Marzo, creo que habría miles de compañías mejores que comprar antes que el San. Así a bote pronto 10 compañías:

Inditex
Nestlé
Michelín.
BBVA.
Técnicas
BMW
MAN
Henkel
Adidas
ENEL


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> me he explicado mal, cuando digo que el SAN estuviese a 4, el Ibex estaría a la par claro está...estaríamos en una situación similar a la Marzo, aún así ¿no te parece que sería una buena oportunidad para comprar?



No, prefiero comprar a 3 € que a 4,5,6,7... 15€... 


De todos modos no creo que compre papeles del botas... seguramente de alguna empresa fuera del ibex...



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (26 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Si llegamos a niveles de Marzo, creo que habría miles de compañías mejores que comprar antes que el San. Así a bote pronto 10 compañías:
> 
> Inditex
> Nestlé
> ...



parece que esté yo obsesionado con SAN y no es eso, es el ejemplo que vengo usando, pero vamos BBVA lo mismo me da, pero eso sí hablo solo del IBEX


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Jun 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> parece que esté yo obsesionado con SAN y no es eso, es el ejemplo que vengo usando, pero vamos BBVA lo mismo me da, pero eso sí hablo solo del IBEX



No sé, es que es todo tan relativo... yo probablemente si que compraría a 4... pero no tiene por que repetirse el patrón de marzo, podría caer a 4 y no remontar en mucho tiempo, por ejemplo. O llegar a 3...


----------



## carvil (26 Jun 2009)

Buenos mediodias y fuertes plusvalias 


Les dejo este interesante gráfico de Carpatos









Salu2


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No sé, es que es todo tan relativo... yo probablemente si que compraría a 4... pero no tiene por que repetirse el patrón de marzo, podría caer a 4 y no remontar en mucho tiempo, por ejemplo. O llegar a 3...



Particularmente ayer estuve hablando con una persona que pilota MUCHISIMO, cuando digo muchisimo, es que no creo que haya más de 100 personas que piloten lo que él en España, por el nivel de formación que imparte y el nivel que imparte.

Muy resumidamente este es el escenario que contempla:

Subida rentabilidad de los bonos.

Bajada de las bolsas como consecuencia del anterior.

Sí los bonos suben pongamos a un 6-7%, la renta variable debería dar al menos un 8-9%, y por ahora las compañías que dan ese dividendo, para mantenerlo lo hacen o bien emisión acciones (SAN), o bien mediante la emisión de deuda, (Abengoa, TEF) ( que dicho sea de paso, se irá al guano en cuanto los tipos suban un pelín).

Yo a cierto for€r@ si que le doy cierta credibilidad en tanto en cuanto se hayan pulido la pasta del TARP en el casino. Compras barato, empapelas durante 2-3 meses, y te quedas un 30%. Cojonudo, no¿?

Bear market sirs.

Estás subidas son un loco ivan.


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Bear market sirs.
> 
> Estás subidas son un loco ivan.





Yo estaré vendido cuando haga catacrack... eso lo tengo claro... :



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo estaré vendido cuando haga catacrack... eso lo tengo claro... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Bambi (26 Jun 2009)

apúremos lo que queda de subida pues, y a esperar acontecimientos a partir de la segunda mitad de la semana que viene ¿no?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

No hay nadie de madrid que se vaya a venir de cena¿?

Ni Bayne, ni aksarben, ni nadie¿¿??


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Particularmente ayer estuve hablando con una persona que pilota MUCHISIMO, cuando digo muchisimo, es que no creo que haya más de 100 personas que piloten lo que él en España, por el nivel de formación que imparte y el nivel que imparte.
> 
> Muy resumidamente este es el escenario que contempla:
> 
> ...



De la persona que hablo , para que os hagais una idea, da clases a inspectores de hacienda (eventualmente).


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> De la persona que hago, para que os hagais una idea, da clases a inspectores de hacienda (eventualmente).




¿Sabe si da cursos para defraudar... legalmente por supuesto...? 



Bueno chavales... le he dado ya al botón del guano... disfruten de las plusvalias...




Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

Da clases para evitar el fraude . Una grandísima persona sin duda alguna


----------



## Deudor (26 Jun 2009)

SAN a 4 € es una estafa. 

Prefiero JAZZTEL a 0,15.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Jun 2009)

Hola gente... 

*- Deflactor PCE EE.UU..
*26 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: 0.1% y/y. Dato Previo: 0.4% y/y. 14:30

*- Gastos personales EE.UU..
*26 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: 0.3%. Dato Previo: -0.1%. 14:30

*- Ingresos personales EE.UU..
*26 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: 0.3%. Dato Previo: 0.5%. 14:30

*- PCE EE.UU..
*26 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: 0.1%. Dato Previo: 0.3%. 14:30

*- PCE subyacente EE.UU..
*26 de junio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: 1.8% y/y. Dato Previo: 1.9% y/y. 14:30

*- Confianza U.Michigan EE.UU..
*26 de junio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: 69.0. Dato Previo: 69.0. 16:00

Saludos...


----------



## Bayne (26 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> No hay nadie de madrid que se vaya a venir de cena¿?
> 
> Ni Bayne, ni aksarben, ni nadie¿¿??



Recojo el guante, pero es algo que tendría que cuadrar con varios días de antelación con mi santa. Entiendo que debemos ser una masa crítica mínima de 4 ó 5, no vaya a ser que estemos solos tú y yo y parezca lo que no es...:


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Jun 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> SAN a 4 € es una estafa.
> 
> Prefiero JAZZTEL a 0,15.



los dos llegaran a la vez


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Recojo el guante, pero es algo que tendría que cuadrar con varios días de antelación con mi santa. Entiendo que debemos ser una masa crítica mínima de 4 ó 5, no vaya a ser que estemos solos tú y yo y parezca lo que no es...:



Jajjaja, pues entonces que se vaya apuntando la gente que quiera/pueda, y ya lo vamos viendo.

Bss guapetón


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

Cárpatos:



> Bancos [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> El gobierno español ha aprobado crear un fondo de ayuda a los bancos que se llamará FROB es decir Fondo de Reestructuración Ordenada del sistema bancario. No se saben aún más detalles.


----------



## carvil (26 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Cárpatos:




Son torpes hasta para escoger las siglas añadanle una O


----------



## Bayne (26 Jun 2009)

¿Y si este finde (como la otra vez) hay intervención de alguna otra entidad? El lunes hostión de banquitos...


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Jajjaja, pues entonces que se vaya apuntando la gente que quiera/pueda, y ya lo vamos viendo.
> 
> Bss guapetón



Que pena, me pilla un poco lejos, si no ya me apuntaba...


----------



## Bayne (26 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que pena, me pilla un poco lejos, si no ya me apuntaba...



Madrid bien vale una cena...


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Madrid bien vale una cena...



Si le digo a mi pariento (que mal suena) que me voy a Madrid a una cena "con los del foro burbuja" (os odia), me echa de casa, ja ja ja.


----------



## chameleon (26 Jun 2009)

ya están subiendo los americanos

la bolsa nunca baja


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Jun 2009)

Comentario muy interesante en la web de Cárpatos:

_*"cuando los gestores que operan en bolsa española empiezan a tener dudas sobre los movimientos futuros de los mercados tienen la costumbre de deshacer posiciones en los valores más estrechos, pero como no quieren apearse del mercado hasta estar seguros, puesto que lo único que no se les perdona es que la bolsa suba y ellos estén en liquidez, lo que hacen es dirigir el dinero de las ventas hacia Telefónica, así se quedan indexados hasta tenerlo claro. Esto produce un efecto arrastre sobre otros valores similares como Santander o BBVA, por lo que dada la ponderación de dichos valores en el Ibex, es muy normal que en los techos, nuestra bolsa se despegue al alza respecto al resto de índices que están mejor equilibrados en sus ponderaciones. Suele ser un buen momento para hacer spreads de Ibex contra índices ya castigados"*
_
Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Jun 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ya están subiendo los americanos
> 
> la bolsa nunca baja



Y nosotros con ellos... si es que no tenemos personalidad.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si le digo a mi pariento (que mal suena) que me voy a Madrid a una cena "con los del foro burbuja" (os odia), me echa de casa, ja ja ja.



No nos mire, unase.

Y su pareja también. Yo creo que le podriamos convertir, al burbujismo .


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

Salgado asegura que algunas entidades pueden tener problemas si sigue la crisis. Por ello se crea el FROB por supuesto con el dinero de los contribuyentes, que pagan cuando los bancos caen y nos exprimen como limones y no nos dan nada cuando ganan fortunas. El fondo parece que tendrá 9.000 millones de euros, con tres cuartas partes de dinero de todos y una cuarta parte privada.

De Cárpatos.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Salgado asegura que algunas entidades pueden tener problemas si sigue la crisis. Por ello se crea el FROB por supuesto con el dinero de los contribuyentes, que pagan cuando los bancos caen y nos exprimen como limones y no nos dan nada cuando ganan fortunas. El fondo parece que tendrá 9.000 millones de euros, con tres cuartas partes de dinero de todos y una cuarta parte privada.
> 
> De Cárpatos.



Y la parte privada, ¿de donde viene? ¿de una ONG?


----------



## Mulder (26 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo estaré vendido cuando haga catacrack... eso lo tengo claro... :



No entiende ud. nada de la bolsa. Ud. cerrará posición justo antes de que haya un gran giro de mercado, totalmente desmoralizado, con la cuenta reventada por las pérdidas y justo en el punto de la ruina total en el momento del más extremo dolor ocasionado por los leoncios al alza.

Luego no diga que no se lo avisé 

Da igual que ya lo sepa de antemano, ocurrirá de la misma forma.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

Mulder, usted en resúmen, como ve el panorama para las próximas 2 semanas?


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Jun 2009)

Aggggggg, negativo.
¿qué ha pasado? ¿ha salido algun dato malo?


----------



## Mulder (26 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Mulder, usted en resúmen, como ve el panorama para las próximas 2 semanas?



Alcista

+10 caracteres.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Jun 2009)

Hemos perdido 100 puntos en 20 minutos...

Saludos...


----------



## Bambi (26 Jun 2009)

vaya cifra de vértigo 9000 millones! con eso tapan todos los agujeros de sobra

ahora en serio, esta historia de la restructuración financiera ¿no creen que beneficiará a los bancos a medio plazo porque la imagen de las cajas va a salir peor parada?


----------



## Tezifon (26 Jun 2009)

es espectacular en intereconomia segun van pasando las cotizaciones de verde a rojo en vivo xD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Alcista
> 
> +10 caracteres.



Yo bajista...  Creo que probaremos el 880 en esas dos semanas...

Saludos...


----------



## aksarben (26 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> No hay nadie de madrid que se vaya a venir de cena¿?
> 
> Ni Bayne, ni aksarben, ni nadie¿¿??



Me encantará en cuanto pueda, que los próximos meses los voy a tener ocupadillos con la nueva inquilina de mi humilde casa .


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Alcista
> 
> +10 caracteres.



Me ha hecho caquita.

+17 caracteres.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Jun 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> vaya cifra de vértigo 9000 millones! con eso tapan todos los agujeros de sobra
> 
> ahora en serio, esta historia de la restructuración financiera ¿no creen que beneficiará a los bancos a medio plazo porque la imagen de las cajas va a salir peor parada?



Lo dices en plan broma, no? :

9000M€ se llevó solita CCM... además han dicho que será ampliable en 90.000M€...

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Jun 2009)

Qué oportuno todo...

Qué cara le echan.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

Edito: Ya lo ha puesto LASC


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> Me encantará en cuanto pueda, que los próximos meses los voy a tener ocupadillos con la nueva inquilina de mi humilde casa .




Sí ha sido ústed papa, mí más sincera enhorabuena. .


----------



## Bambi (26 Jun 2009)

esta bajada está en orden, los 9800 no tocaban hoy, es el lunes o martes 
eso sí, decir que quedan dos semanas más alcistas es mucho decir, a ver como acabamos la semana que viene


LCASC claro que lo decía en broma


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Jun 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> Me encantará en cuanto pueda, que los próximos meses los voy a tener ocupadillos con la nueva inquilina de mi humilde casa .



¿Un nuevo Papi?


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Jun 2009)

Ey, ey, ey, ¿pero que está pasando?
*-0,42%*


----------



## rosonero (26 Jun 2009)

Buenas a todos/as.

Que buenos son creando suspense (o manipulando), salen los datos a las 14:30 pequeña subida, bajadita, se mantiene unos minutos y a las 14.40 sueltan los frenos y catacrock.

A las 15:30 y las 16:00 nuevos capítulos :

Últimamente observo y leo más que opero, qué miedito estar por ahí dentro :o


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Jun 2009)

Grrr menos en Iberia que me puse corto.... lo demás va cayendo grrr

Un saludo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo bajista...  Creo que probaremos el 880 en esas dos semanas...
> 
> Saludos...



+1.

Aunque el sentimiento de Mulder, me pesa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ey, ey, ey, ¿pero que está pasando?
> *-0,42%*



Según Cárpatos el dinero se está largando a los bonos...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (26 Jun 2009)

jORPPPP... vengo de echar FUEL y me encuentro con mis TRE a estos precios 32,09€


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> +1.
> 
> Aunque el sentimiento de Mulder, me pesa.



Tonuel siempre dice que hay que tomarlo como un sentimiento contrario... 

Saludos...

PD: Felicidades al nuevo papi!!! 
Edito: S&P en 890 confirmaría HCH y al Stoxx le faltan 50 puntitos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

Para quien quiera apostar a la baja, sin CFD´S o futuros le recomiendo este producto.

BXX.PA: Summary for SGAM ETF XB.DJ EUR. - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Mulder (26 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ey, ey, ey, ¿pero que está pasando?
> *-0,42%*



¿que pasa? Pero si esto ya estaba anunciado desde ayer:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1790690-post47949.html

De hecho creo que llevo toda la semana y parte de la anterior anunciando lo que tenía que pasar hoy.

Hay que fijarse menos en los fundamentales.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

Por favor hay alguien que pueda confirmar un pseudo HCH inverso en el STOXX50 ( no sé si en el contado, pero en el 09/09, yo lo aprecio asi. En 4 horas)

Le falta por formarse el hombro derecho, ojo.


----------



## donpepito (26 Jun 2009)

Creo que me voy a comer fuera... sobre las 16.30 regreso... echarle un ojo al NASDAQ.


----------



## Bambi (26 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿que pasa? Pero si esto ya estaba anunciado desde ayer:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1790690-post47949.html
> 
> ...



¿y piensas también que hoy vamos a cerrar sin demasiados cambios pero que el lunes pasamos los 9800?


----------



## aksarben (26 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Sí ha sido ústed papa, mí más sincera enhorabuena. .



En ello estamos .


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿que pasa? Pero si esto ya estaba anunciado desde ayer:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1790690-post47949.html
> 
> ...




Ya, Mulder, pero es que no siempre lo que se anuncia aquí se cumple a rajatabla... si no, seríamos todos millonarios y estaríamos quedando en el Caribe en vez de en Madrid...


----------



## Mulder (26 Jun 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> ¿y piensas también que hoy vamos a cerrar sin demasiados cambios pero que el lunes pasamos los 9800?



Solo analizo el Stoxx y está muy lejos del 9800, analizar el Ibex me parece una broma de mal gusto


----------



## Bambi (26 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Por favor hay alguien que pueda confirmar un pseudo HCH inverso en el STOXX50 ( no sé si en el contado, pero en el 09/09, yo lo aprecio asi. En 4 horas)
> 
> Le falta por formarse el hombro derecho, ojo.



define confirmar, en la gráfica de hoy la figura puede parecerse pero no estando en tendencia bajista no sé si se puede hablar de HCH-I propiamente dicho


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿que pasa? Pero si esto ya estaba anunciado desde ayer:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1790690-post47949.html
> 
> ...




Con todo el respeto, credibilidad y cariño que le tengo, me voy a permitir el atrevimiento de contestarle con una frase de Thomas Jefferson



> In matters of style, swim with the current; in matters of principle, stand like a rock.



Ergo, si la bolsa está objetivamente " cara ", caera a fondo.

La bolsa sube y la bolsa baja. Pero cuando sube y cuando baja, es por los fundamentales, aunque luego si que se puedan ajustar y predecir mediante módelos econométricos, matemáticos, o gráficos.

Los fundamentales importan y mucho.

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Jun 2009)

Para saber un poco donde andamos... 







Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (26 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Con todo el respeto, credibilidad y cariño que le tengo, me voy a permitir el atrevimiento de contestarle con una frase de Thomas Jefferson
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como he dicho muchas veces, los fundamentales solo sirven para el largo plazo, pero yo no opero en el largo plazo, aunque a veces lo analice técnicamente. No existe lo caro ni lo barato porque eso depende entre otros muchos factores del precio del dinero, además no hay ningún impedimento para que una cosa 'cara' se ponga todavía más 'cara' y una cosa 'barata' se ponga aun más 'barata', evaluar el mercado en estos términos me parece que es como cerrar la mente a todo lo que pueda pasar.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Como he dicho muchas veces, los fundamentales solo sirven para el largo plazo, pero yo no opero en el largo plazo, aunque a veces lo analice técnicamente.



Por supuesto, en eso estamos de acuerdo. Que a C/P es más un popurri que otra cosa.

Pero si no le he malentendido, usted afirma en su post que subiremos indefinidamente, y yo no veo a lo bolsa subiendo indefinidamente.

Usted si¿?

Un saludo.


----------



## Bambi (26 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Solo analizo el Stoxx y está muy lejos del 9800, analizar el Ibex me parece una broma de mal gusto



ajá, entonces ¿ves el stoxx pasar de 2450 el lunes?


----------



## Mulder (26 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Por supuesto, en eso estamos de acuerdo. Que a C/P es más un popurri que otra cosa.
> 
> Pero si no le he malentendido, usted afirma en su post que subiremos indefinidamente, y yo no veo a lo bolsa subiendo indefinidamente.
> 
> ...



No, yo solo he contestado a la pregunta de lo que iba a pasar de aquí a dos semanas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Solo analizo el Stoxx y está muy lejos del 9800, analizar el Ibex me parece una broma de mal gusto



Yo me refería al IBEX en lo de bajista a 2 semanas vista... 

El mes de Junio ha sido radicalmente diferente entre Ibex y Stoxx, uno ha hecho máximos crecientes y el otro decrecientes...

Saludos...

PD: Si unen los máximos de Nov'08, máximos de Ene'09 y máximos de Jun'09, tenemos un HCHinvertido con objetivo +3000 puntos


----------



## rosonero (26 Jun 2009)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡No me seais alcistas coniooooooooooo!!!!!!! Que me acaban de dar de alta en derivados y quería enchufar mis primeros cortos :


----------



## Mulder (26 Jun 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> ajá, entonces ¿ves el stoxx pasar de 2450 el lunes?



Eso no lo tengo tan claro, pero yo creo que si no los pasa este lunes o martes es probable que si lo haga el miércoles que es día 1.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (26 Jun 2009)

DIOS MIO MICHAEL NOOOOOOO, MICHAELLLLLLL NOOOO

LLEVAME A MI, NO A EL,LLEVAME A MI, SEÑOR, A AMIIIIII

MICHAELLLLLLLLLLLL


Bueno vamos al tema de los vivos

alguién sabe como van los futuros americanos???


----------



## Kujire (26 Jun 2009)

*Breaking News ... Madoff mess Update*

Bernie saldrá libre el Lunes, ... por la gracia de su señoría el juez, miles de cartas han sido enviadas a su señoría exigiendo el cumplimiento íntegro de la condena a 25 años que le fué impuesta ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Jun 2009)

Pues a 5 min del dato importante del día:
S&P500 917
Dow 8451

Saludos...

Por cierto Fitch ha rebajado a Bancaja y Banco de Valencia a BBB+


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Bernie saldrá libre el Lunes, ... por la gracia de su señoría el juez, miles de cartas han sido enviadas a su señoría exigiendo el cumplimiento íntegro de la condena a 25 años que le fué impuesta ...



Publicación de sus memorias en 3, 2, 1...

Es más útil fuera de la cárcel, así por lo menos genera business.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Jun 2009)

*Indicador de sentimiento de la Universidad de Michigan Reuters 70,8 desde el 68,7 anterior y cuando se esperaba 69.
El indicador de expectativas baja de 69,4 a 69,2 aunque queda mejor que el 65,4 esperado.
El indicador de condiciones actuales sube de 67,7 a 73,2, por debajo de lo esperado que era 74,5*

Saludos...


----------



## Nubarrón (26 Jun 2009)

Rondando los 9700

Quizá sea un buen momento para salir, el que todavía esté dentro. 
Pero sólo "quizá", que la bolsa es imprevisible por naturaleza.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues a 5 min del dato importante del día:
> S&P500 917
> Dow 8451
> 
> ...



Yo estoy con Mulder, lo mejor es no mirar estos datos, cuando se publiquen estar en liquidez.

Creo que es lo más sensato, para muestra lo de hace un momento, utilizan la coincidencia con la publicación de los datos para pergarle un arreón, asustan al personal haciéndole creer que el dato es malo o es bueno y en 2 minutos meten el movimiento contrario que era lo que querían desde el principio.

Yo creo que los datos que salen "ni fú ni fá" son los más peligrosos porque ahí pueden hacer lo que quieran.


----------



## Mulder (26 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo creo que los datos que salen "ni fú ni fá" son los más peligrosos porque ahí pueden hacer lo que quieran.



Yo he visto demasiadas veces como movimientos esperados por técnico y completamente contrarios a lo que decían los datos han acabado desarrollándose a la perfección. Ayer hubo un dato positivo al que no se le hizo ni puñetero caso y se bajó, era lo que yo esperaba, otros días he visto como datos a los que normalmente no se les hace ni caso disparan las cotizaciones al alza o a la baja, independientemente de lo que diga el dato o de las reacciones que provoque normalmente.

Seguir la bolsa así es de locos y, creanme, yo lo he sufrido ya varias veces. Incluso acertando el dato y todo me ha ido mal por haber situado una orden de stop algo por encima o por abajo de la cotización justo antes de un dato y el gap de la reacción hizo que la orden se me ejecutará mucho más alla de donde la había puesto.

Al final es mejor analizar técnicamente, este tipo de análisis me suele acertar las reacciones a los datos muchísimo mejor de lo que la lógica dicta, y normalmente antes del dato ya estoy dentro dejándome llevar por la reacción.

Me pone de muy buen humor estar dentro de algo y que el dato me beneficie en la dirección que ya había analizado por técnico.

Y, ojo, que es muy raro que entre al mercado justo antes de un dato, si estoy dentro es porque ya llevo bastante tiempo dentro.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Jun 2009)

Yo he cerrado mi corto con 15 euros de beneficio, vamos... pfff y casi palmo porque el stop era muuy ajustado. Al menos he sumado y no restado.

Estoy esperando al rango 908-911 para ponerme largo o al 927 para ponerme corto. Con stops cortos, claro.

Un saludo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Jun 2009)

Tocho a babor, pero bueno:

Ayer al cierre, los 9660 me parecían buen sitio para cortos, abrí uno y lo cerré hoy, pues bien, ahora estamos más o menos en el mismo lugar que ayer pero ya no me parece buen lugar para cortos.

No estoy hablando de que crea que va a subir ni a bajar, no pretendo hacer una predicción, sólo cuento "como me siento".

¿Algún psicólogo en la sala?, porque está claro que el panorama tampoco ha cambiado tanto, el que ha cambiado soy yo, unos demasiado rígidos, como Tonuel, y otros demasiado veletas, como yo.

¿Alguien utiliza algún sistema totalmente carente de sentimientos?, es decir, la decisión de operar o no operar la toma el sistema, la dirección la decide el sistema, el trader sólo ejecuta y comprueba los resultados.

Y, además, ¿cómo evitar los sentimientos a la hora de comprobar los resultados y "afinar" el sistema?, es decir, si en el feedback interviene el trader, ¿cómo evitar que sus sentimientos "contaminen" el proceso de "control de calidad"?

Es que, ahora mismo, prefiero divagar que operar. :


----------



## Bayne (26 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Tocho a babor, pero bueno:
> 
> Ayer al cierre, los 9660 me parecían buen sitio para cortos, abrí uno y lo cerré hoy, pues bien, ahora estamos más o menos en el mismo lugar que ayer pero ya no me parece buen lugar para cortos.
> 
> ...



Cárpatos en Leones y Gacelas (gracias por la recomendación, Mulder, me está gustando mucho el libro)
"nosotros mismos somos nuestros peores enemigos, cualquiera con dos tonterías de estudios puede sacar dinero de esto, pero lo realmene difícil es resistir a nuestra propia psicología y ser disciplinados"


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Jun 2009)

Yo el único sistema que conozco para ayudarte en el plano psicológico es que las perdidas no te supongan problema. Es decir... poco money.

Un saludo

Otro que uso yo es poner stop... poner objetivo y me pongo a hacer otras cosas.


----------



## Interesado (26 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Tocho a babor, pero bueno:
> 
> Ayer al cierre, los 9660 me parecían buen sitio para cortos, abrí uno y lo cerré hoy, pues bien, ahora estamos más o menos en el mismo lugar que ayer pero ya no me parece buen lugar para cortos.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que la actitud de tonuel me parecía muy curiosa, así que para probar me he metido en un simulador de estos y me he puesto corto en todo lo que se ponía por delante.

Respecto de tu sentimiento (que comparto). A medida que pasa el tiempo y las tendencias se mantienen estas se van fortaleciendo, por tanto en un escenario alcista como el que tenemos (por más que sea "raro"), es normal que a medida que pasa el tiempo los cortos nos desmoralicemos.

Además, como ya ha dicho mulder, el juego trata de destrozarnos la moral a los que podamos ir "contra tendencia" para que vendamos todo y entonces poder darle la vuelta dejándonos en calzoncillos.

Y tampoco veo claro lo de tener un sistema objetivo. Yo entiendo los sistemas como algo que te cocina los datos y te da "señales" que puedan estar más o menos ocultas en le mercado, pero creo que la decisión final debe tomarla un humano (porque es mucho más eficiente detectando "figuras").

Al final cada uno tiene que encontrar su camino. De Cárpatos:


> Los estilos de aprendizaje y el éxito en el trading: ¿está aprovechando sus puntos fuertes?
> 
> Un tema muy abandonado en la psicología del trading son los estilos de aprendizaje y cómo influyen en el trading (en inglés). En mi experiencia trabajando con traders, he descubierto que muchas veces su rendimiento se ve mermado por un desajuste entre cómo abordan los mercados y cómo procesan la información de forma óptima.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kujire (26 Jun 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

La reivindicación del ataque terrobajista de hoy la hace Ton... ups casi... la hace China pidiendo un break al dolar


----------



## Mulder (26 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ayer al cierre, los 9660 me parecían buen sitio para cortos, abrí uno y lo cerré hoy, pues bien, ahora estamos más o menos en el mismo lugar que ayer pero ya no me parece buen lugar para cortos.



Yo creo que aun bajaremos algo más y que están disimulando la jugada muy bien, espero no equivocarme.




> ¿Alguien utiliza algún sistema totalmente carente de sentimientos?, es decir, la decisión de operar o no operar la toma el sistema, la dirección la decide el sistema, el trader sólo ejecuta y comprueba los resultados.



Todos los sistemas son carentes de sentimientos, si se le puede poner sentimentalismo a la cosa es que no es un 'sistema', porque de ahí viene el nombre.




> Y, además, ¿cómo evitar los sentimientos a la hora de comprobar los resultados y "afinar" el sistema?, es decir, si en el feedback interviene el trader, ¿cómo evitar que sus sentimientos "contaminen" el proceso de "control de calidad"?



No quiero ofender pero un 'sistema' que depende del estado de ánimo del trader no es un sistema sino otra cosa. Los sistemas pueden afinarse y optimizarse pero no es lo recomendable, yo creo que lo mejor es probarlos con muchos índices, materias primas y acciones, a ver como se comporta, si es sólido al menos no fallará mucho en los índices más líquidos.

El índice más líquido del mundo es el euro/dolar, si no falla ahí no debería fallar en los demás, también es recomendable probar el S&P 500.


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes 
Quiero sangría.Sigo corto
El DJI lleva el mismo peinado que Bart Simpson.
Espero que esté distribuyendo en lugar de acumulando.

Con un poco de suerte triángulo y pabajo.
Ayer me pareció que haría un canal y lo destrozó por arriba.A ver si vuelve a encarrilar.
Saludos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que aun bajaremos algo más y que están disimulando la jugada muy bien, espero no equivocarme.



Recuerdo perfectamente como ayer comentabas que hoy tendriamos un movimiento similar al de ayer...bajando por la mañana para cerrar arriba al final.

Ahora crees que bajaremos algo mas?


----------



## donpepito (26 Jun 2009)

Se han cumplido mis sospechas OSCI... subidón ... tendríamos que haber comprado, ayer.
OSCI - Oscient Pharmaceuticals Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Jun 2009)

Interesado dijo:


> Respecto de tu sentimiento (que comparto). A medida que pasa el tiempo y las tendencias se mantienen estas se van fortaleciendo, por tanto en un escenario alcista como el que tenemos (por más que sea "raro"), es normal que a medida que pasa el tiempo los cortos nos desmoralicemos.



Pero es que yo llevo largo desde marzo, pero ha sido abrir una cuenta de derivados y empezar a mariposear, además, lo más cachondo es que voy ganando, pero aún así pasa factura.



Interesado dijo:


> Además, como ya ha dicho mulder, el juego trata de destrozarnos la moral a los que podamos ir "contra tendencia" para que vendamos todo y entonces poder darle la vuelta dejándonos en calzoncillos.



Otra cosa que observo es que si abro posiciones a última hora no me supone ningún stress ver como el mercado va en mi contra, sin embargo, en cuanto abre el Ibex al día siguiente la cosa cambia, me estoy planteando imponerme "ventanas" de operación, es decir, sólo poder operar cada determinados intervalos de tiempo, los 5 primeros minutos de cada hora, los 5 últimos, ir cambiando...



Interesado dijo:


> Y tampoco veo claro lo de tener un sistema objetivo. Yo entiendo los sistemas como algo que te cocina los datos y te da "señales" que puedan estar más o menos ocultas en le mercado, pero creo que la decisión final debe tomarla un humano (porque es mucho más eficiente detectando "figuras").



Sí, tienes razón, lo que pasa es que yo no encuentro un balance entre objetividad y personalidad, unas veces planifico mucho la entrada pero no la salida, otras al revés, otras veces opero cuando el mercado está volátil, otras cuando no hay volatilidad...

Cuando gano dinero no necesariamente necesito volver a operar al poco tiempo, pero cuando pierdo enseguida quiero "partirle la cara a ese cabrón".

Cuento todo esto en un intento de ser sincero con todos y conmigo mismo, pienso que si alguien se reconoce en lo que yo cuento podrá también corregir sus errores o identificar su estado mental "un segundo antes de apretar el botón".

Animo al personal a mostrar "sus estados de ánimo" para elaborar una especie de "catálogo" (imaginación para ponerle nombre a cada situación no creo que falte), podría ser muy útil.


----------



## Mulder (26 Jun 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Recuerdo perfectamente como ayer comentabas que hoy tendriamos un movimiento similar al de ayer...bajando por la mañana para cerrar arriba al final.
> 
> Ahora crees que bajaremos algo mas?



No hemos llegado al objetivo que tenía previsto, aunque lo he subido de 2350 a 2360, ahora mismo estamos a unos 20 puntos de este nivel.


----------



## donpepito (26 Jun 2009)

MTXX... recuperando, quien las llevaba.. además de DP HF?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Jun 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Quiero sangría.Sigo corto
> El DJI lleva el mismo peinado que Bart Simpson.
> Espero que esté distribuyendo en lugar de acumulando.
> ...




Yo también veo canales, lo comenté ayer, que si el S&P cerraba en 910 o así no se cargaría un incipiente canal bajista, no hubo suerte.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

Alguien puede confirmar que la línea verde es el ECRI¿?.


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez
Mis estados de ánimo son:
-Pobrecico DJI como se agarra a la vida el condenao!
-Yo ya hice mi trabajo,ahora el mercado decide.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Alguien puede confirmar que la línea verde es el ECRI¿?.



Mejor aun.

La línea roja es el SP, O DJI, da igual.

¿ Pero que son las líneas morada y verde?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Jun 2009)

Es que yo el "buy and hold" lo domino, lo que no domino es el "sell and hold"


----------



## Mulder (26 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Cuando gano dinero no necesariamente necesito volver a operar al poco tiempo, pero cuando pierdo enseguida quiero "partirle la cara a ese cabrón".



A mi me ocurre casi siempre que cuando estoy en una operación ganadora me pongo nervioso y cuando estoy en una perdedora de lo más tranquilo, lo de la operación ganadora o perdedora no lo sé aun en ese momento, pero la sensación la tengo.

Debe ser la intuición inconsciente.




> Animo al personal a mostrar "sus estados de ánimo" para elaborar una especie de "catálogo" (imaginación para ponerle nombre a cada situación no creo que falte), podría ser muy útil.



Soy demasiado contradictorio conmigo mismo, cambio de opinión cada 5 mins. (en lo que se refiere a sentimiento). Por eso uso un sistema que me da un objetivo y un punto de entrada, durante toda la operación dejo que todo se haga según el sistema, aunque mi opinión sea completamente diferente.

Estoy pegado a la pantalla mirando los numeritos, pero he aprendido a controlarme, ayer estaba en una operación en la que ganaba 50 puntos y tenía el stop donde ganaba 35, quise mover el stop más adelante para ganar algo más pero sistema me decía que llegaría al objetivo. Al final se ejecutó el stop en los 35 y me dio rabia, pero si no siguiera el sistema y me guiara por mi opinión que cambia constantemente hubiera cerrado muchísimo antes de los 35 puntos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Jun 2009)

Un pequeño homenaje al mito caido (es que aun sigo impactado )

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ex30DYwQlHU&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ex30DYwQlHU&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Jun 2009)

El hilo del ECRI, por fin lo encuentro:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...esion-eeuu-podria-terminar-este-verano-3.html


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> *No entiende ud. nada de la bolsa*. Ud. *cerrará posición justo antes de que haya un gran giro de mercado*, *totalmente desmoralizado*, con* la cuenta reventada por las pérdidas* y justo *en el punto de la ruina total* en el momento del más extremo dolor ocasionado por los leoncios al alza.
> 
> Da igual que ya lo sepa de antemano, ocurrirá de la misma forma.







Nelson nunca podria reflejar mejor lo que he pensado al leer sus bravatas de perdedor... 

Que poco me conoce... y como siempre fallando más que una escopeta de feria... mejor dedíquese a echar pan a las palomas... :o




Saludos :o


----------



## Deudor (26 Jun 2009)

El sistema Tonuelista o Tonueliano consiste en pensar que de aquí a 4 meses vamos a estar en el mínimos anuales. Es bastante consistente. En ese punto mantiene posiciones cortas, independientemente de la tendencia a corto.
A mi me parece correcto.


----------



## Mulder (26 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Nelson nunca podria reflejar mejor lo que he pensado al leer sus bravatas de perdedor...



¿perdedor? aun recuerdo que fue justo el mismo dia que salí de un corto del SAN con *buenos* beneficios cuando ud. decidió ponerse corto.

Eso si que merece un buen Nelson, pero pongaselo ud. mismo que a mi me da la risa


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Jun 2009)

> Originalmente Escrito por *Mulder*
> No entiende ud. nada de la bolsa. Ud. cerrará posición justo antes de que haya un gran giro de mercado, totalmente desmoralizado, con la cuenta reventada por las pérdidas y justo en el punto de la ruina total en el momento del más extremo dolor ocasionado por los leoncios al alza.







tonuel dijo:


> Nelson nunca podria reflejar mejor lo que he pensado al leer sus bravatas de perdedor...
> 
> Que poco me conoce... y como siempre fallando más que una escopeta de feria... mejor dedíquese a echar pan a las palomas... :o
> 
> ...



Pues debo decir que el comentario de Mulder describe mi estado de animo a la perfeccion...ni que fuera mi padre  De hecho creo que me voy a retirar otro par de años.

Ahora bien,tambien he de decir que hasta los "analisis" de Tonuel me transmiten mas credibilidad que los basados en los ciclos de la luna llena,y que albergo mis serias dudas de que realmente le saque tanto "al mercado" como afirma...


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Jun 2009)

Tonuel, te he vengado, le he sacado al botas 50 €. No es mucho... pero bueno quien sabe si será un Lunes Negro y yo largo... jaja

Ahora ando escuchando al Maikel ese... yo de peke era más de Vanila Ice y ese estilo... 

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿perdedor? aun recuerdo que fue justo el mismo dia que salí de un corto del SAN con *buenos* beneficios cuando ud. decidió ponerse corto.
> 
> Eso si que merece un buen Nelson, pero pongaselo ud. mismo que a mi me da la risa




A mi si que me ha entrado la risa al leer sus chorradas... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (26 Jun 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> El sistema Tonuelista o Tonueliano consiste en pensar que de aquí a 4 meses vamos a estar en el mínimos anuales. Es bastante consistente. En ese punto mantiene posiciones cortas, independientemente de la tendencia a corto.
> A mi me parece correcto.



¿ha leido ud. la estadística que puse este pasado sábado y lunes?

Todos los bajistas nunca tienen en consideración que las bolsas son las que primero han corregido todos los excesos de la economía con un ~50% mientras la economía y los precios de todo lo demás siguen artificialmente inflados y han corregido mucho menos.


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿ha leido ud. la estadística que puse este pasado sábado y lunes?
> 
> Todos los bajistas nunca tienen en consideración que las bolsas son las que primero han corregido todos los excesos de la economía con un ~50% mientras la economía y los precios de todo lo demás siguen artificialmente inflados y han corregido mucho menos.




¿Y sabia usted que todas las bolsas ya han corregido en que nos vamos a recuperar al 100% y que todo fue un mal sueño...?


Pues imagíneses la hostia de la proxima corrección... sin acritud... 


Por cierto...

Abrí el primer corto cuando me abrieron la cuenta de R4... ya podia haber estado el SAN a 7, a 8, que a 30...


A veces manda huevos oir sus chorradas y bravuconadas...



Saludos


----------



## Deudor (26 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿ha leido ud. la estadística que puse este pasado sábado y lunes?



Trátame de tú que soy un chavalín....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

A perro muerto todo son pulgas.

Yo creo que mulder puede patinar, pero objetivamente no creo que haya mucha gente en el hilo que tenga más conocimientos de él de programas, análisis técnico.

Haya paz


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Trátame de tú que soy un chavalín....



edad¿?

PD: Kujire, ponte la mini!


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Jun 2009)

Me va a tocar a mi llevarme los palos... pero todo sea por el hilo.

Joer... manda huevos... como esta la testosterona. Al final vais acabar enfadados por una chorrada.

No voy a decir más porque no merece la pena... manda eggs


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Jun 2009)

hace 3 dias cuando dow andaba a 8.400, el SP andaba por 900, hoy anda 2% arriba


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

Se me olvidaba...

Cuando lleguemos a los 1300 del SP500 hagámelo saber... :

Y aún estoy esperando el rebotón hasta los 945 de hace unos dias...


tic tac tic tac...



Saludos :


----------



## Speculo (26 Jun 2009)

Muy buenas tardes.

Aunque parcialmente recuperado de la operación, ya tengo ganas de mover los dedos sobre las teclas y escribir algo por este hilo.

Veo que seguimos en la búsqueda del sistema perfecto.

El mercado actual está totalmente manipulado. Ningún sistema es capaz de predecir nada con tamaña manipulación. Todo falla en estas circunstancias. Estadísticas, ondas, líneas, figuras, ... Da todo igual. La única entrada fiable ahora mismo es la que se produce una vez hemos obtenido información privilegiada del mismísimo manipulador. Y ni aún así las tendremos todas con nosotros.

Si finalmente se decide una entrada, los objetivos son fundamentales. No hay que salirse del esquema inicial. Si entramos en un valor esperando una revalorización del 5%, ese es el objetivo. Ni menos ni más. Si nuestra pérdida asumible es del 2%, ese es el stop, ni más ni menos. Una vez el valor haya tomado la senda pretendida, el stop puede dinamizarse para proteger ganancias, pero nunca antes.


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Jun 2009)

Obama-Merkel rueda de prensa.CNBC live
Prepárense para las turbulencias.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Muy buenas tardes.
> 
> Aunque parcialmente recuperado de la operación, ya tengo ganas de mover los dedos sobre las teclas y escribir algo por este hilo.
> 
> ...



te equivocas, hoy comienza el apocalipsis, ha muerto el ultimo Papa negro

... o deslavado


----------



## Deudor (26 Jun 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Obama-Merkel rueda de prensa.CNBC live
> Prepárense para las turbulencias.



de momento parece que es subidón.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> de momento parece que es subidón.



Nada nuevo bajo el sol. Cierre de Europa = up up up!!


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> te equivocas, hoy comienza el apocalipsis, ha muerto el ultimo Papa negro
> 
> ... o deslavado



¿Se ha muerto Berlusconi?
Todas le decían papi...


----------



## Alexandros (26 Jun 2009)

¿Tan facil nos lo van a poner cuando llegue el "drop" que todo el mundo corto y a correr?

¿Tan sencillo resultará?

Ya sabes Tonuel que mi idea de futuro es apocalíptica pero me surge una duda al leer tus comentarios. Vale que volverá el pánico, hará minimos y dentro de poco perforaremos los mínimos anuales pero...¿y despues?

¿Que cojones haremos con un SAN por debajo de 3.90? ¿2 euritos? ¿1? y luego...¿que? ¿Otro rebotón y vuelta a empezar? 

No hamijos, los problemas graves vendrán con esta caidita y por cojones que si tocámos mínimos históricos *paralizan la bolsa*.

Un saludo a todos, me voy mañana a Soria de fiestas vestido de Mario Bros . Feliz finde.


Os presento al tio Pak (no se si lo conocíais)


----------



## donpepito (26 Jun 2009)

Me voy hasta el lunes... cerrarme bien verde.

Por cierto MTXX ... rumores de compra por 70MILLONES, hay que ser paciente.

MTXX - Matrixx Initiatives, Inc. - Google Finance

Otra buena inversión de DP HF.


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Jun 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> de momento parece que es subidón.



Se me ha olvidado comentar que ayer DJI se dió un cabezazo con la MM200:

Más o menos en 7480.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me voy hasta el lunes... cerrarme bien verde.
> 
> Por cierto MTXX ... rumores de compra por 70MILLONES, hay que ser paciente.
> 
> ...



Jajaja, MTXX, pensé que era Arcelor Mittal, ya decía yo que era muy barata...


----------



## Deudor (26 Jun 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> No hamijos, los problemas graves vendrán con esta caidita y por cojones que si tocámos mínimos históricos *paralizan la bolsa*.



En ausencia de Tonuel, hablaré por él.
'Efectivamente hamijo, pero antes de morir abrá que comerse unos chuletones.'


----------



## Alexandros (26 Jun 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> En ausencia de Tonuel, hablaré por él.
> 'Efectivamente hamijo, pero antes de morir abrá que comerse unos chuletones.'



La idea es comerte la mitad, disfrutar de su sabor y congelar la carne. ¡ups! las neveras usan electricidad y las eléctricas cotizan en bolsa .

Mejor cómetelo entero.


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Jun 2009)

Quiero mi triángulo.quiero mi triangulo

Si,si,si,yes weekend!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Jun 2009)

Es condición necesaria y suficiente para que esto caiga, que Kujire diga que se pone la mini, sino nada de nada hoygan... 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (26 Jun 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> El sistema Tonuelista o Tonueliano consiste en pensar que de aquí a 4 meses vamos a estar en el mínimos anuales. Es bastante consistente. En ese punto mantiene posiciones cortas, independientemente de la tendencia a corto.
> A mi me parece correcto.



Voy a decir una cosa y quiero que se entienda tal y como está escrita, no tengo intención de meterme con nadie (ni siquiera con Tonuel), ni va con segundas. Quiero que lo entiendan tal como lo leen.

Que Tonuel piense que las bolsas van a caer, especialmente el San, y se ponga corto es coherente. Pero Tonuel nunca hace análisis ni da razones para hacer lo que el hace.

Decir todos los dias que 'nos vamos al guano' o ''mañana gap a la baja del 2%' sin más fundamento no me parecen razones suficientes para seguirle, a otros foreros les veo analizar volúmenes, fibos, etc. y me convencen mucho más de que pueden tener algo de razón. A veces les leo y reviso mis análisis.

Yo cambio de opinión como de camiseta, yo no defiendo más ideales en la bolsa que mis beneficios y me pongo a favor de todo aquello que me haga ganar dinero, sean largos o cortos. Si leo un análisis consistente que contradiga el mio no me importa nada revisarlo y ponerlo de patas arriba, soy la primera persona que piensa que puede estar equivocado (aunque no lo parezca).

Pero meter dinero por seguir a alguien que debe tener una tecla especial para la palabra 'guano' en el teclado no es una razón consistente para mi y veo que si le siguiera ahora estaría palmando bastante.

Este año la declaración me va a salir gratis solo con lo que le he sacado al mercado en lo que llevamos de junio y los otros meses también he tenido beneficios.

Eso es lo que a mi me parece coherente.

edito para los suspicaces: la declaración de este año me sale a pagar y va a ser en la que más pagaré de toda mi vida (hasta el momento)


----------



## Mulder (26 Jun 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Es condición necesaria y suficiente para que esto caiga, que Kujire diga que se pone la mini, sino nada de nada hoygan...
> 
> Saludos...



Pues hoy parece que se haya largado a Cay Biscayne (Miami)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Voy a decir una cosa y quiero que se entienda tal y como está escrita, no tengo intención de meterme con nadie (ni siquiera con Tonuel), ni va con segundas. Quiero que lo entiendan tal como lo leen.
> 
> Que Tonuel piense que las bolsas van a caer, especialmente el San, y se ponga corto es coherente. Pero Tonuel nunca hace análisis ni da razones para hacer lo que el hace.
> 
> ...



Bolsa y acercar siempre son términos contradictorios.


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues hoy parece que se haya largado a Cay Biscayne (Miami)



¿y a que esperas para ir a pedirselo?

Que Tonuel ya invocó a Paulson!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues hoy parece que se haya largado a Cay Biscayne (Miami)



despues de 1 año no conoce a tonuel? si es de Bilbao! (por lo fanfa que es), y como es de Bilbao, nace donde le sale de los huevos, ne este caso en Valencia.


----------



## Kujire (26 Jun 2009)

estoy por akiiiiiiii

no tengo la mini puesta que veo que viene fresco .... así que tengan cuidado....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

Yo estoy 100% con Mulder, aunque haya veces que su confianza en sí mismo pueda parecer "atrevida" y aunque Tonuel también me cae genial, hay veces que es un poco tocahuevos.

Ahora bien. El único motivo por el cual la gente se mete en bolsa, el úncio, es ganar pasta. 

Nada más.

Y nadie, cuando compra o vende cree creer estar equivocado, sino todo lo contrario. Ya sea por 4 lineas mal trazadas, por 4 lineas bien trazadas, por un cash flow, un balance consolidado o una cuenta de pérdidas y ganancias.

Y aquí pues entra el hilo este, en cual cada uno con sus historias, pues más o menos vamos sacando algo en claro.

Yo estoy convencido que con el nivel medio del forero, a poco que los 10/14 foreros habituales de este hilo participen activamente se puede sacar una esperanza matemática positiva.


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Jun 2009)

No me dan mi triángulo.Niños malos.

A ver por donde salen pero creo que me va a doler un poco.


----------



## Kujire (26 Jun 2009)

creo tenemos que volver a 911-910 fut , a ver qué pasa por ahí quizás sea un buen momento para los cortos para salir, no veo demasiadas posibilidades de bajar más por hoy ...


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Jun 2009)

Kujire

¿Cuales crees que son los bancos más débiles en Usa?

He oído cosillas y quería una opinión del otro lado del charco.


----------



## Interesado (26 Jun 2009)

*No os vais a entender nunca.*

Mulder me da que te has enganchado con tonuel y estás como el de la viñeta.






Yo de ti me tomaría el tema un poco más a broma. Como si fuera un trollete benigno. El discurso de cada uno está claro. Y ningún bando se va a dejar convencer por el otro.

Vuestros análisis sesudos son el alma del hilo, pero tener a tonuel está bien porque le da chispa y es una visión alternativa (demasiado a veces). Lo que no es tan divertido (al menos para mí) es que el pique vaya subiendo de tono.

Además estamos hablando que el ibex va a su bola y que está tan hypermanipulado que es hasta "poco serio" intentar analizarlo.

Tonuel se toma el tema a coña e incluso es una caricatura del "inversor español" que no sabe hacer hacer más que comprar y correr a refugiarse en TEF cuando la cosa se pone fea. Pero al revés.

Por cierto, él siempre habla de pérdidas virtuales... me pregunto hasta que punto lo serán.


----------



## Kujire (26 Jun 2009)

Yo soy fan-Mulder y fan-Tone

Mulder se arriesga todos los días (a veces varias veces al día), y el mundo es de los que se arriesgan.

Tonuel siempre nos recuerda que hay SÓLO un camino, es nuestro destino y del Botas, Tonuel afirma que él es la espada encima del SAN.

Los dos enfoques son como la noche y el día, no hay nada más complementario

Cada cual que saque sus propias conclusiones pero a mi me encantan ambos y le aportan un poco de sal al hilo


----------



## Kujire (26 Jun 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Kujire
> 
> ¿Cuales crees que son los bancos más débiles en Usa?
> 
> He oído cosillas y quería una opinión del otro lado del charco.



pues sin duda los "community banks" están tenido muchos problemas debido a la competencia desleal al quedar olvidados. Muchos de ellos están bien gestionados pero con la caída del consumo ...pufff creo que se van a ver muy afectados.

Los medianos, aunque han recibido fondos del TARP, se enfrentan a los mismo problemas que los community, y más con el tema del housing y las autos pufff

Las tarjetas, puff el impacto será a partir del verano fijo..

Si has oído algo de alguno en particular me lo puedes comentar


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> creo tenemos que volver a 911-910 fut , a ver qué pasa por ahí quizás sea un buen momento para los cortos para salir, no veo demasiadas posibilidades de bajar más por hoy ...



En contado... 908-911 rebotamos al 927 y ahí ya veremos, si pasa de 930 nos vamos al infinito y sino los 888 estarán más cerca.

De todo esto yo no aporto nada . Si sale bien genial... sino... yo vendí y estoy espectante.

Un saludo

Ranking de Bancos Usa:

Registrate free acá ---> http://www.americanbanker.com/ranking-the-banks.html

Después > Tools & Data > Ranking the Banks


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Jun 2009)

Kujire

He oido leyendas macabras...
Rituales de gente que guarda muertos en los armarios...
Y que confesarán más pronto que tarde...
Y que eran sabandijas que se pusieron muy gallitos..
Y no podremos dormir este verano...


----------



## carvil (26 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes ...... vaya lateral más aburrido 


Yo siempre digo que 20 ojos ven más que dos, por eso trato de participar en este foro aportando alguna cosilla. Los análisis de Mulder son buenos, y digo buenos por que se tira a la piscina (Eso ya es muy meritorio) 

Después se podrá estar de acuerdo ó no, para eso está el foro y cada uno con sus argumentos. 

Tonuel expone su manera de pensar sin tapujos, eso es muy válido. Además aporta una gran dosis de humor que quizás los demás no tenemos.

No hablemos de bandos y tratemos de pensar en lo que une (Ganar pasta)

Salu2


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Jun 2009)

Esto se anima.
Vamos a empujar un poco.
Es mentar a Paulson y debilitarse...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

Sin volumen señores.


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

Quien no sepa aguantar las pérdidas que no se meta y si no que se acuerde de manolete...

Y para ir cambiando de tema... 

Me parece sublime que haya gente esperando el rebotón... es música para mis felinos oidos... :



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Jun 2009)

No os enfadéis. En este hilo todo el mundo aporta lo que sabe / puede / quiere. Y no debe de estar tan mal cuando cada día escribimos páginas y páginas, con cosas serias o con chorradas. Que las dos cosas están bien, si solo hubiera gráficos, análisis y datos yo sería la primera en no entrar. Y si todo fueran chorradas, pues tampoco se aportaría nada al tema y tampoco entraríamos.

Es verdad que a veces Tonuel es un poco tocahuevos, pero bueno, se le tocan de vez en cuando los huevos a él y ya está.


----------



## carvil (26 Jun 2009)

En el E-mini SP 500 futuros no hay ni un soporte sólido en intradia y por arriba podría ser 917 pero tampoco está claro

Salu2

Edito:Vaya foto que has puesto Pecata mas sutíl LOL


----------



## tonuel (26 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> En el E-mini SP 500 futuros no hay ni un soporte sólido en intradia y por arriba podría ser 917 pero tampoco está claro
> 
> Salu2




Aquí sólo hay unos cuantos que sabemos para donde va a tirar... aunque lo del timing lo controlo un poco menos... 



Por cierto... me gusta que me toquen los cojoncillos... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (26 Jun 2009)

A las buenas noches!

Yo no estoy en contra de Tonuel ni mucho menos, pero si es cierto que es un poco toca-huevos y a veces me toca a mi serlo.

Lo bueno es que lo tengo muy fácil con el 

Hale ya paro, Tonuel dispara que tu siempre has de decir tu última palabra.

Y volviendo a las bolsas, esto está lateral-aburrido, en el Stoxx ya tenemos 4 mínimos crecientes, sale a uno por día y no creo que hoy veamos mano de dios ni nada parecido.

Y ahora un regalito para hacerles pensar, aunque hasta mañana no tendré el dato de esta semana (ya lo pondré), resulta interesante ver las posiciones abiertas en el mini-S&P 500, vean todo el mes de junio:

E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 04/28/09
ESPEC: 523554-L 385472-S COMMR: 1969351-L 1967325-S PARTI: 182555-L 322663-S
 57.59% 42.40% 50.02% 49.97% 36.13% 63.86%
E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 05/05/09
ESPEC: 491924-L 440398-S COMMR: 2012463-L 1962858-S PARTI: 195347-L 296477-S
52.76% 47.23% 50.62% 49.37% 39.71% 60.28%
E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 05/12/09
ESPEC: 508982-L 468789-S COMMR: 2006824-L 1952828-S PARTI: 207372-L 301561-S
52.05% 47.94% 50.68% 49.31% 40.74% 59.25%
E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 05/19/09
ESPEC: 544925-L 452859-S COMMR: 2003578-L 1993302-S PARTI: 194753-L 297096-S
54.61% 45.38% 50.12% 49.87% 39.59% 60.40%
E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 06/02/09
ESPEC: 546957-L 412455-S COMMR: 2075590-L 2051061-S PARTI: 188858-L 347889-S
57.00% 42.99% 50.29% 49.70% 35.18% 64.81%
E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 06/16/09
ESPEC: 562288-L 381319-S COMMR: 2493117-L 2557123-S PARTI: 224878-L 341841-S
59.58% 40.41% 49.36% 50.63% 39.68% 60.31%


leyendas: ESPEC: grandes especuladores COMMR: institucionales PARTI: particulares, el resto son el número de contratos L: largos S: cortos y los %


----------



## carvil (26 Jun 2009)

Creo que el fututo se movera para abajo hacia la zona del 900 de momento 

Tonuel ya conozco que es algo masoca


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Jun 2009)

Comienza a entrar la pasta.Mala ostia tienen


----------



## Kujire (26 Jun 2009)

Sip, lateral para aburrir y luego.... un visto y no visto. Personalmente acerté con el punto de entrada ... muy de casualidad, pero todo cuenta


----------



## Speculo (26 Jun 2009)

Yo, como Mulder, voy a reflexionar un poco sobre lo que he podido ver en los gráficos de valores del Ibex-35. 

Antes de empezar, diremos, aunque muchos lo saben de sobra, que el 43% del precio del Ibex lo conforman dos valores: SAN y TEF, cada uno con la mitad (aproximadamente) de ese porcentaje. Después, con un porcentaje entre el 10% y el 6%, tenemos a valores como BBVA, IBE y REP. Hablamos de que un 75% del precio del Ibex lo forman entre 7 u 8 valores y que dos de esos siete ponderan casi al 50% en el índice.

¿Por qué suelto esta mandagada? Pues porque vistos los gráficos al cierre, más del 80% de los valores del Ibex-35 presentan un claro dominio de ventas de manos fuertes durante más de cinco días. Esto no se había producido en toda la subida que llevamos desde marzo. Nunca. El precio de esos valores se sostiene claramente con entradas de dinero de manos débiles, que elevan el valor gracias al poco volumen y a la ausencia de tiburones dentro de los mismos.
Los únicos valores donde no se presentan esas divergencias son *SAN*, *TEF*, IBE, ACS, BTO y OHL.

Reflexionad con estos datos en mente. Yo ya lo he hecho. Las conclusiones pueden resultar graciosas.

Me voy a cenar.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Jun 2009)

Mulder y Speculo... ¿me hacéis un para resumen para bobos? 

Con los datos de Speculo, si creo entender que están vendiendo en todos los demás valores apoyados en los 2 pilares del ibex, pero no entiendo lo de Ohl, por ejemplo.

Please help me  que me interesan esos datos.


----------



## Kujire (26 Jun 2009)

Las manos fuertes se van porque esperan bajadas, mientras dan papelón que se lo comen las ávidas gacelillas ... esperan fuera para recomprar más barato, más o menos la táctica de Tone, mientras los dos grandes no caen, no arrastran al índice y parece que "todo va p'arriba" sin embargo la sangría ya ha empezado y no lo saben pero los que entran ahora ....son su banquete: jiji


----------



## Mulder (26 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mulder y Speculo... ¿me hacéis un para resumen para bobos?
> 
> Con los datos de Speculo, si creo entender que están vendiendo en todos los demás valores apoyados en los 2 pilares del ibex, pero no entiendo lo de Ohl, por ejemplo.
> 
> Please help me  que me interesan esos datos.



Debería haber quitado las líneas repetidas, pero bueno. 

Los grandes especuladores que aparecen en mi listado son los leoncios que siempre van a favor de la tendencia, los institucionales son los que realmente venden cuando las bolsas suben y compran cuando las bolsas bajan, es decir, siempre van contra la tendencia porque son los que la alimentan.

Los particulares son los que siempre palman 

Ahora, y para que se vea más claro, solo pongo los datos de los grandes especuladores junto con la fecha, hay que fijarse en la evolución de los contratos largos y cortos en ese momento:

04/28/09
523554-L 385472-S
05/05/09
491924-L 440398-S
05/12/09
508982-L 468789-S
05/19/09
544925-L 452859-S
06/02/09
546957-L 412455-S
06/16/09
562288-L 381319-S

Aquí están desde la última semana de abril a la penultima de junio (antes dije solo junio y estaba mal, de hecho falta una semana y todo)

La conclusión es, miren como va creciendo el número de contratos hasta la semana pasada desde el 5 de mayo. Fíjense también como los particulares aumentan su saldo largo y disminuyen el corto a pesar de estar más cortos que largos.

¡Sentimiento contrario!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> Yo no estoy en contra de Tonuel ni mucho menos, pero si es cierto que es un poco toca-huevos y a veces me toca a mi serlo.
> 
> ...



Esos datos son públicos¿?. De donde se pueden descargar¿?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Jun 2009)

Buenas noches...

Entonces Mulder, porqué esperas subidas en los índices...? : Supones que toda esta maniobra se gestará en estas dos semanas de papelón y luego tiraran las bolsas...?

Saludos...

PD: Te lo digo, porque los indicadores que yo utilizo, me marcan bajadas inminentes...


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Jun 2009)

carpatos lo ha explicado muy bien con lo del SAN-BBVA y timofonica


----------



## Stuyvesant (26 Jun 2009)

Que moral tienes Azkunaveteya  . Yo cada vez que leo sus explicaciones estocásticas, más me admiro, cuantos dramaturgos y bardos hay en metidos en bolsa.


----------



## Mulder (26 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Esos datos son públicos¿?. De donde se pueden descargar¿?



De aquí:

Commitments of Traders

Yo tengo un pequeño s-c-r-i-p-t que me los descarga automaticamente, los convierte a un formato más legible y los almacena en un fichero de texto, tengo otro para hacer búsquedas en los históricos.


----------



## Speculo (26 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mulder y Speculo... ¿me hacéis un para resumen para bobos?
> 
> Con los datos de Speculo, si creo entender que están vendiendo en todos los demás valores apoyados en los 2 pilares del ibex, pero no entiendo lo de Ohl, por ejemplo.
> 
> Please help me  que me interesan esos datos.



Kujire ya te lo ha explicado bien.
Básicamente, el Ibex lo están sosteniendo entre SAN y TEF, apoyados de vez en cuando por IBE.
En el resto de valores del Ibex se está colocando papel por parte de las manos fuertes y sus subidas se forman por la entrada de dinero de pequeños inversores, que absorben todo lo que les echan.
Cuando se termine el papel, los tiburones sólo tienen que lanzar la noticia y todo se va a desplomar de forma conveniente para darles entrada de nuevo a precios más baratos y vuelta a empezar.

Mañana pondré algunos gráficos pero ya hay algunos valores que hieden. Por ejemplo, Tele5, un ejemplo claro de empapelamiento masivo con connivencia gubernamental incluida, aprobando leyes justo en el momento oportuno. Para que luego nos hablen de _timing_ mal controlado.


----------



## Speculo (26 Jun 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Que moral tienes Azkunaveteya  . Yo cada vez que leo sus explicaciones estocásticas, más me admiro, cuantos dramaturgos y bardos hay en metidos en bolsa.



El comentario al que se refiere Azkuna no es de Cárpatos. Es de José Agustín López Selfa. Menos estocástico que el primero, donde va a parar.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Jun 2009)

Lo que está claro es que algo va a pasar, toda esta semana el hilo ha estado muy raro, mucha tensión, mucho radicalismo en las posturas.

Aaaaah, cómo echo de menos aquellos felices días de abril, cuando yo predicaba las enseñanzas del alcismo y era el azote de los impuros e impíos bajistas, pero, hermanos, al igual que la tendencia alcista que hace un doble techo, mi fe se ha quebrado.

Todavía no he abrazado con fuerza las nuevas enseñanzas del bajismo, pero hace tiempo que la luz alcista no brilla con la misma intensidad en nuestros corazones.

En estos momentos de indecisión serán muchos los que crean ver al Mesías, aparecerán muchos falsos profetas en forma de amagos alcistas y bajistas, mucho cuidado, hermanos, sabed que nuestra fe no es alcista o bajista, yo he visto la luz, nuestra fe es el dinero, hermanos...

Recemos un par de ElliotNuestros y tres DowMarías por la salvación de las almas de las gacelas que ya no están con nosotros.

Ellos ya no están, pero sus Euros siguen aquí, con todos nosotros, acompañándonos en este valle de ticks y figuras.

¡¡¡¡ALELUYA!!!!.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (27 Jun 2009)

bueno vengo de fiesta, y no he bebido por tener el estomago destrozado


parece que las doctrinas burbujistas han llegado a todos los lugares


Os cuento he estado con uno que era hermano de un broker de la city


Por lo que parece que en londres están acojonados con Obama, le llaman el comunista, y no hay nadie que quiera invertir en EEUU porque dicen que va a nacionalizar todo


Es decir que hay mucho fondo de inversión pero no se atreve a invertir con Obama, porque la compañía o se va a la mierda o la nacionalizan, es decir que pierdes el dinero

que hasta hace dos meses les dijeron que podía invertir que la cosa iba para arriba


pero que ahora mismo le han dicho (a mi amigo se lo ha dicho su hermano el broker) que saque el dinero porque no ven las cosas claras


en fin, que de esto no hay links


----------



## Mulder (27 Jun 2009)

A los buenos dias!

Lo que dice BlackHoleSun es cierto, no tengo links pero acabo de ver la prueba irrefutable que demuestra que el dinero está saliendo de la bolsa con fuerza, no está claro que bajemos, pero si el dinero está saliendo lo que ocurrirá al final, si no se revierte antes la situación, es que acabaremos bajando al haber menos liquidez.

¿recuerdan la lista de ayer? pues ya tengo los datos de esta semana, miren lo que ha pasado:

E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX

04/28/09
ESPEC: 523554-L 385472-S
05/05/09
ESPEC: 491924-L 440398-S
05/12/09
ESPEC: 508982-L 468789-S
05/19/09
ESPEC: 544925-L 452859-S
06/02/09
ESPEC: 546957-L 412455-S
06/16/09
ESPEC: 562288-L 381319-S
59.58% 40.41%
*06/23/09
ESPEC: 477880-L 284687-S
62.66% 37.33%*

Lo marcado en negrita es lo que ha pasado esta semana ¿lo ven? realmente la mayoría sigue con largos pero se han volatilizado muchísimos contratos. Aunque es pronto para decir que bajaremos porque el saldo largo ha aumentado, pero al ser con menos capital en el total general de largos y cortos la volatilidad subiría y con esto podríamos tener bajadas.

Esto ocurre igualmente en otros índices, por ejemplo el Dow.

Ahora mismo recomendaría estar fuera del mercado hasta ver por donde vamos, la señal de entrada en alguna dirección sería superar los máximos o mínimos de la semana pasada. Los mínimos están más cerca pero eso no quiere decir nada, como habrá más volatilidad la fuerza en cualquier dirección sería alta.

Para seguir mariposeando no vale la pena entrar.


----------



## Deudor (27 Jun 2009)

No puede ser que la susbastas de bonos por todo el mundo sean un éxito, y que cada vez haya más dinero en renta variable. Con la cantidad de pasta que se está sacando a subasta y la rentabilidad que está teniendo.
Aunque todavía nadie hable de bund, y su diferencial. Cuando la gente empiece a hablar de él, ya será tarde para la renta variable.


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Jun 2009)

Sangría de bancos: 5 más. ¡Qué emocionantes son los viernes!

Mirae Bank, Los Angeles, CA 
Metro Pacific Bank, Irvine, CA 
Horizon Bank, Pine City, MN 
Neighborhood Community Bank, Newnan, GA 
Community Bank of West Georgia, Villa Rica, GA

Mulder, gracias por los datos, ahora después del café los estudiaré. Pero mi plan va a ser el mismo... tradear en cortos rangos y procurar no quedarme abierto. Aún pueden pegar algún arreón más hacia arriba.

Un saludo


----------



## Speculo (27 Jun 2009)

Por enredar, y aunque creo que sobre índices el estudio no sirve igual que cuando se trata de valores concretos, he analizado cuatro índices mundiales muy significativos ...





Se observa claramente como el movimiento ha bajado en general, pero las posiciones de manos fuertes se tornan negativas en los últimos 5 días. Es un comportamiento claro que no se había producido en toda la subida, y menos sobre índices, donde este tipo de movimientos suelen ser menos claros.
El caso del FT100 es singular, pues las ventas son descaradamente agresivas ¿Saben en la City algo que no sepa el resto de la humanidad?

Es decir, las posiciones vendedoras de manos fuertes superan a las posiciones compradoras. Estos últimos días no se han producido caídas, pero las ventas se han producido al mismo ritmo.

Históricamente, siempre que se han producido ventas de manos fuertes durante más de cuatro días seguidos, los índices se han desplomado a los pocos días, si bien se registran movimientos laterales o subidas fuertes antes del desplome.

Atendiendo sólo a estos datos, yo creo que hay muchos valores que van a empezar a caer fuerte a partir de la semana que viene, quizás a finales. Y no creo que veamos ya subidas como la del miércoles en los días venideros.

Voy a tratar de elaborar una pequeña lista de cinco o seis valores. Me gustaría apoyarme en otros análisis, así que hoy trataré de ponerlos por aquí, a ver si Mulder se anima y los analizamos juntos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (27 Jun 2009)

buenos dias muchachada!he estado unos dias ausente por motivos laborales (tenia que ponerme a currar en serio de una vez)aunque he seguido algo la evolucion del mercado ligeramente ...visto lo que nos ha dejado la semana mi estrategia para la proxima va a ser la siguiente ,cada vez que se dispare mucho(+2%) cortos y mas cortos y si hace incursion al guano..largos y mas largos todo esto en intradia...por que creo que nos van a tener un rato mas con este lateral a la espera de noticias que lo empujen de una vez o terminen de hundirlo y si palmas un dia lo recuperas al siguente,esta claro que hay posibilidad de que al final termine palmando pero hasta que llegue el momento de que esto se defina...uno se puede sacar un par de chuletones...veremos a ver que pasa
Speculo espero ese listado con ganas a ver si yo tambien buceo un poco y cuelgo algun grafico revelador...que ultimamente aportar lo que se dice aportar ..aporto poco
saludos


----------



## tonuel (27 Jun 2009)

*yalodeciayo...*



Saludos :o


----------



## Creditopropulsado (27 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Por enredar, y aunque creo que sobre índices el estudio no sirve igual que cuando se trata de valores concretos, he analizado cuatro índices mundiales muy significativos ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese es el konocorde, no¿?

Lo tienes modificado, o estandar?


----------



## tonuel (27 Jun 2009)

Saludos


----------



## Speculo (27 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Ese es el konocorde, no¿?
> 
> Lo tienes modificado, o estandar?



Sí, es el koncorde. Y uso la versión estándar. 
Tengo una modificada para mostrar y exagerar divergencias en volúmenes, donde elimino los indicadores de tendencia, pero para el caso que nos ocupa, la versión estándar sin modificar es perfecta.

Por cierto, y ya hablamos del indicador, el sistema de tendencia del Koncorde (que junta RSI, Estocástico, Bollinger y MFI) da señal de venta (como lo vienen haciendo estos indicadores) desde el 12/15 de junio.

El indicador da fallos de salida, cómo no, en valores del Ibex-35, donde la manipulación exagerada campa a sus anchas.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (27 Jun 2009)

habeis pasado el indicador de acumulación/distribución al santander para los dos ultimos meses (graficos diarios)??


no es que se salga por arriba por la manipulación, es que casi da risa?


resumiendo a todo esto, que en la proxima fiesta no me emborrache y me logre acordar de algo (como hice en este)


Pero yo no apostaria mucho por esto último, me aburren soberanamente esta clase de fiestas si no la monto al final ni siquiera nadie se acuerda de que estuvo en una fiesta:


----------



## El_Presi (28 Jun 2009)

Dubai Index Drops Most Since November on Emaar?s Merger Plans - Bloomberg.com

La bolsa de Dubai baja el máximo permitido en un día: -10%

June 28 (Bloomberg) -- Emaar Properties PJSC pushed Dubai’s index to its biggest decline in more than seven months on concern shares of the Middle East’s biggest property developer may be suspended or diluted pending a potential merger.

Dubai-based Emaar dropped 10 percent, the maximum daily limit allowed, after the company said it’s in talks to merge with state-controlled Dubai Properties LLC, Sama Dubai LLC and Tatweer LLC, all units of Dubai Holding LLC. The new entity will have 13.4 billion dirhams ($3.65 billion) in debt obligations, representing 7 percent of total assets, Emaar said today.


----------



## tonuel (28 Jun 2009)

El_Presi dijo:


> La bolsa de Dubai baja el máximo permitido en un día: -10%




El gap del -10% a la vuelta de la esquina señoreh... 




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (28 Jun 2009)

El_Presi dijo:


> Dubai Index Drops Most Since November on Emaar?s Merger Plans - Bloomberg.com
> 
> La bolsa de Dubai baja el máximo permitido en un día: -10%
> 
> ...



Perdone usted, pero lo que baja un 10% son las acciones de EMAAR. Un 9,97% para ser exactos.
La bolsa de Dubai "sólo" baja un 6,13% . 

DFM Index 1,745.07 6.13% 
Value 835,568,204.00 
Volume 529,278,080 
Trades 9,854 
Sec Traded 25


----------



## tonuel (28 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Perdone usted, pero lo que baja un 10% son las acciones de EMAAR. Un 9,97% para ser exactos.
> *La bolsa de Dubai "sólo" baja un 6,13%* .




Lunes negro... 




Saludos


----------



## El_Presi (28 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Perdone usted, pero lo que baja un 10% son las acciones de EMAAR. Un 9,97% para ser exactos.
> La bolsa de Dubai "sólo" baja un 6,13% .
> 
> DFM Index 1,745.07 6.13%
> ...



gracias por la aclaración


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Jun 2009)

Buenas Tardes ^__^!

¿Investigando un poco? yo ando leyendo y buscando situaciones que me parezcan verosímiles.

Monday
-Resistance Hourly range[921,928].
-Suport 913 and 896.
-Control MACD hourly and 913.
MACD near new sell signal.
Close hourly below 913 we will see 896 and bears will try to attack important suport [880-893]. 

Osease si veo los futuros que vienen por debajo de 913 me pondré corto, de lo contrario me pondré largo buscando la resistencia de los 928 (la anterior depende de como abramos).

Speculo, please échale un vistazo:
Until+now+this+is+a+bear+market+rally+28062009.jpg (image)

Un saludo


----------



## Speculo (28 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas Tardes ^__^!
> 
> ¿Investigando un poco? yo ando leyendo y buscando situaciones que me parezcan verosímiles.
> 
> ...



Hola, Wataru ¿De dónde viene el apodo este? 

El tío del gráfico no viene a decir nada que no se sepa: Tendencia primaria, Bajista. Para eso no hace falta pintar dibujitos de osos en un gráfico. Con una raya vale  
Y si el precio se coloca por encima de esa raya el tiempo suficiente como para trazar otra hacia arriba, ya tenemos cambio de tendencia. El corte ahora mismo bien pudiera estar en los 950. Aunque yo creo que eso es lo de menos.
Al final, si te fijas, el precio ha corregido los excesos del año pasado y ahora estamos donde deberíamos haber estado. Entre medias, se ha perdido un año, pero todo está más o menos igual que en septiembre de 2008. En el gráfico este de varios años es donde se aprecia bien que es muy complicado que los precios sigan hacia arriba mucho más tiempo.

En el corto plazo yo no sé lo que va a pasar. Creo que no es válido ningún indicador. Sin embargo, el estudio de algunos indicadores a medio sí pienso que son significativos, más allá de que se superen los 930, los 950, o lo que quieran decir. 

Yo tengo una cosa más o menos clara: Sin el apoyo de los inversores fuertes, la bolsa no va a seguir subiendo. Así de sencillo. Y las manos fuertes se están saliendo del mercado justo donde el mercado debiera retomar la senda bajista. Hasta cuándo van a sostener estos niveles los inversores pequeños, no sé, pero llegará un momento en el que se corregirá la subida. Y cuanto más se siga subiendo, más se corregirá. Es casi una cuestión matemática.


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Jun 2009)

Speculo, es de un anime (dibujitos japos). En Japones curiosamente es nombre de chico y chica. Concretamente viene a significar "Viajero".

Pfff ya ni recuerdo los años que hace que me lo puse.

Tonuel, esta te la dedico:

18. 18. Remember that a bear market will give back in one month what a bull market has taken a three months to build.
Recuerde que un mercado bajista devolverá en un mes lo que a un mercado alcista le ha costado tres meses para construir.

Esta también va para ti:
12. 12. Place the stop at the time you make your trade.
Coloque siempre el stop en el momento de hacer su operacion. jaja


----------



## rosonero (29 Jun 2009)

Vaya, vaya!!!!!! Por lo que leo me veo a todos en bañador haciendo compañía a Kujire con su mini.

Hasta yo que nunca he ido corto, cuando veo al SAN por encima de 8 y el IBEX tonteando con los 9700-9800 me entran unas ganas de meterles con todo lo gordo _que pa que_...

Pd. De esta semana no pasa que estreno los derivados de Ahorro.com


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Tonuel, esta te la dedico:
> 
> 18. 18. Remember that a bear market will give back in one month what a bull market has taken a three months to build.
> Recuerde que un mercado bajista devolverá en un mes lo que a un mercado alcista le ha costado tres meses para construir.
> ...




Yo a dia de hoy sólo pongo stops si entro largo... :



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Jun 2009)

No se pierdan el lanzamiento del nuevo juego para nintendo ds:

GAZELAZ

¡¡No voy a estar toda la vida jugando a BUNNYZ!!
Saludos y sangría y tal.


----------



## carvil (29 Jun 2009)

Buenos dias 

Corto en BBVA 8.77


Salu2


----------



## Deudor (29 Jun 2009)

Lateral que te cagas hoy....


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Lateral que te cagas hoy....




yo tengo fe en que se desplome un 5%...pero igual no... ya veremos... :




Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Jun 2009)

Buenos días ^__^!

¿Tendrá eggs el eurostoxx de pasar de los 2400 sin la ayuda yanki? ¿Quién sabe...?

Un saludo


----------



## Deudor (29 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> yo tengo fe en que se desplome un 5%...pero igual no... ya veremos...



No es Fé, son ganas.
De todas formas comparto tus posiciones a corto sin stops.
Mucho que ganar poco que perder.
A la espera de que alguien estornude.


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2009)

A los buenos dias!

No parece que bajemos de momento, aunque yo durante estos dos días, hasta el miércoles, espero laterales.


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2009)

Podriamos tocar de una vez los 9800 o 10000... por lo menos para que podamos decir... hasta aquí hemos llegado, así son las cosas... y así se lo hemos contado... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2009)

El botas es un crack... no hay quien le sople en la nuca... 



de momento... :



Saludos


----------



## pyn (29 Jun 2009)

Buenos días a todos, que día mas triste, así no hay quien se haga rico  .


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Jun 2009)

Va a romper los 9800 con un par.

Primera parada sobre 9830


----------



## crack (29 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Podriamos tocar de una vez los 9800 o 10000... por lo menos para que podamos decir... hasta aquí hemos llegado, así son las cosas... y así se lo hemos contado...



Y qué decir de lo rotunda que quedaría tu firma con un "...Y EN LOS 10.000"

Si de ahí bajara a los infiernos cualquiera que entrara nuevo en el foro pensaría que eres un jodido gurú!!! 

Por mi parte, prefiero que siga subiendo... más margen para ponerme corto


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2009)

crack dijo:


> *Y qué decir de lo rotunda que quedaría tu firma con un "...Y EN LOS 10.000"*
> 
> Si de ahí bajara a los infiernos cualquiera que entrara nuevo en el foro pensaría que eres un jodido gurú!!!
> 
> Por mi parte, prefiero que siga subiendo... más margen para ponerme corto




Si llega lo pondrá... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2009)




----------



## Bambi (29 Jun 2009)

buenos días, que digo yo, que ya que hemos llegado hasta aquí con este engañabobos habrá que pasar de 9800 ¿no? un poquito aunque sea, por "el que dirán"

pero ni Tambor, que es muy de darle a la lejía ya desde bien temprano, ve esta farsa llegar mucho más allá (¿10000 decís alguno? ozú) estamos los dos deseando soltar los pocos largos que nos quedan (dichosas TRE que no acaban de arrancar) y esperar de nuevo las rebajas, pero ya tranquilamente, en la playita


----------



## crack (29 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si llega lo pondrá...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Mira lo que has conseguido...







Saludos


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2009)

crack dijo:


> Mira lo que has conseguido...
> 
> Saludos



El mio mola más... :






Saludos


----------



## Speculo (29 Jun 2009)

Muy buenos días.
Tele5, como comentamos.
BBVA, posición papelón en torno a los 8,85.

TEF y SAN, sosteniendo al Ibex. Posición de manos fuertes desde el día 24 en estos dos valores sigue donde estaba en tramos de una hora y diarios.


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> buenos días, que digo yo, que ya que hemos llegado hasta aquí con este engañabobos habrá que pasar de 9800 ¿no? un poquito aunque sea, por "el que dirán"
> 
> pero ni Tambor, que es muy de darle a la lejía ya desde bien temprano, ve esta farsa llegar mucho más allá (¿10000 decís alguno? ozú) estamos los dos deseando soltar los pocos largos que nos quedan (dichosas TRE que no acaban de arrancar) y esperar de nuevo las rebajas, pero ya tranquilamente, en la playita



Quien dice 10000 dice 11000... será por dinero... :o


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2009)

Porque a los 17000 no llegamos... ¿no? 

por cierto...

+1330 punticos con el down...


A ver si alguien le da al botón que me estoy aburriendo... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2009)

Es evidente que no podemos bajar ahora, el 1 de julio se quiere ir muy arriba, pero faltan dos días que pasaremos en blanco con estúpidos y vanos laterales. Tal vez con algo de fuerza en algunos momentos.

El lateral será alcista para ser coherentes con lo que se busca, pero mañana debemos acabar en rojo pálido para despistar.


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Jun 2009)

Estos necesitan subir en usa un 0,3% para un balance de cierre de més POSITIVO.

Toca ir maquillando


----------



## Alexandros (29 Jun 2009)

Buanos días a todos.


¿Alquién sabe sobre que fechas presentan resultados del segundo trimestre los grandes bancos de E.E.U.U?

Un saludo.


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2009)

alexandros dijo:


> buanos días a todos.
> 
> 
> ¿alquién sabe sobre que fechas presentan resultados del segundo trimestre los grandes bancos de e.e.u.u?
> ...



16-07-2009

jpm

17-07-2009

c
bac

Otros:

http://www.earnings.com/earning.asp?date=&client=cb


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2009)

Yo no se vosotros pero yo veo algún cabroncete que de cuando en cuando le da al botón... aunque disimuladamente eso si... 



Saludos


----------



## kemao2 (29 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es evidente que no podemos bajar ahora, el 1 de julio se quiere ir muy arriba, pero faltan dos días que pasaremos en blanco con estúpidos y vanos laterales. Tal vez con algo de fuerza en algunos momentos.
> 
> El lateral será alcista para ser coherentes con lo que se busca, pero mañana debemos acabar en rojo pálido para despistar.




¿Que pasa el 1 de julio?, en todo caso es mañana cuando mas alto estaremos para cerrar el mes con el mejor balance poible.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (29 Jun 2009)

dia 30 resultado del san y subiendo para que aparezca en los titulares de que el san es la leche, y puedan empapelar bien a las viejas en preferentes


dia 1 por la tarde a última hora el menda empezará a meter cortos pero por ahora nada


----------



## rosonero (29 Jun 2009)

IBEX en + 1% ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ PERO ESTO QUÉ ES, ESTO QUÉ ES !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ::

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vtmUvD-lHrI&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vtmUvD-lHrI&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2009)

Los 9800 estan ahí... con la puntita hamijos... con la puntita... :



El dia 29 de Junio del 2009, justamente a las 14:26 horas llegamos a los 9800 puntos

+1,17%



*tonuel was here...*



Saludos :


----------



## rosonero (29 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Los 9800 estan ahí... con la puntita hamijos... con la puntita... :
> 
> El dia 29 de Junio del 2009, justamente a las 14:26 horas llegamos a los 9800 puntos
> 
> ...



¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ QUE FUERTE, QUE FUERTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

y el SAN en 8.49 ::

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Pero donde están nuestros analistas cuando se les necesita !!!!!!!!!! Que ando como gallina sin cabeza. ;-)


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Jun 2009)

¿Qué pasa? ¿Qué pasa? ¿Todo el mundo está ya de vacaciones?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Jun 2009)

Es de esperar que el nivel de los 9785 puntos (ahora fortísimo soporte), resista cualquier envite...

Con el trabajo que les ha costado dibujarlo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Jun 2009)

Que levante la mano quien se haya puesto corto en 9800... 

Saludos....


----------



## festivaldelhumor (29 Jun 2009)

yo no....aqui sigo esperando con tranquilidad...tengo ordenes de cortos en SAN a 8.69 y BBVA a 9.02 ...casi mas para mañana que para hoy


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2009)

yo tengo una idea


a ultima hora de hoy y mañana los bancos y cajas y demas corporaciones, cierran mes, e igual tienen que deshacer posiciones y pillar plusvalias....

para cuadrar trimestre


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo tengo una idea




Yo tengo otra...


*Hacen con el ibex lo que les sale del nabo... *:




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (29 Jun 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> yo no....aqui sigo esperando con tranquilidad...tengo ordenes de cortos en SAN a 8.69 y BBVA a 9.02 ...casi mas para mañana que para hoy



Yo acabo de abrir un corto en BBVA a 8,98 . Que sea lo que dios quiera.
Si pasa los 9 y pico, tiempo habrá de darle la vuelta a la operación.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Jun 2009)

Nuevo intento de tocar los 9.800


----------



## bonoce (29 Jun 2009)

Esto del IBEX es un auténtica tomadura de pelo. Llevo un corto del Eurostock desde el 11 de Junio en 2525 y siempre ha estado en positivo incluso ahora, con lo que no lo pienso cerrar. En cambio el IBEX a su pedo. Espero que cuando corriga este índice también vaya a su pedo y lo haga más que los grandes. 
TONU... nos vamos a forrar!


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Jun 2009)

¿El día 1 tienes dividendo, no Pecata?

Bueno esta tarde va a ser divertida, veremos por donde salen los americanitos.

Seguiremos expectante O__O!

Un saludo


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2009)

este señor apoya con toda su fuerza


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿El día 1 tienes dividendo, no Pecata?



Si, ja ja ja, pensaba que no iba a llegar, que vendería antes... pero mira, va a ser que si.
1,52 netos por accion, no está mal... algo es algo.


----------



## Claca (29 Jun 2009)

Ya se empieza a desinflar. Por el momento parece que con los 9800 no puede.


----------



## Bambi (29 Jun 2009)

pensaba yo que ibamos a alcanzar los 9800 con un poco más de poderío, como se ve que va perdiendo fuelle esto, para el miércoles estamos ya sin gasofa, espéremos que alguien se acuerde de poner el freno de mano


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Jun 2009)

Ahora repiten la caída de 30 puntos en un segundo que hicieron ya a las 11:30.


Supongo que aplicando el condicionamiento de Pavlov todas las gacelas se pondrán largas ahora, porque como después del amago de las 11:30 se subió...


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Jun 2009)

Otra vez p'arriba!! Venga, vengaaaaaaaa


----------



## Bambi (29 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ahora repiten la caída de 30 puntos en un segundo que hicieron ya a las 11:30.
> 
> 
> Supongo que aplicando el condicionamiento de Pavlov todas las gacelas se pondrán largas ahora, porque como después del amago de las 11:30 se subió...



no creo, hasta las gacelas ya van viendo que queda poca hierba


----------



## chollero (29 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> este señor apoya con toda su fuerza



parece un inquisidor, quien es?


----------



## Bambi (29 Jun 2009)

Leonardo de Pisa


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Cuidado con los gringos que me parece que nos están timando de lo lindo, escondiendo una subida fuerte. Aunque llevamos tanto tiempo en lateral que vaya ud. a saber. No hay tendencia y a pesar de que subimos el dia está muy aburrido.

Dije que el viernes haríamos un mínimo importante, pero como el día del mínimo era realmente el 27 que caia el sábado podría tratarse del viernes o podría tratarse de hoy, parece que al final han escogido el lunes.


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> *Dije que el viernes* haríamos un* mínimo importante*, pero como el día del mínimo era *realmente* el 27 que caia el sábado *podría* tratarse del viernes *o podrí*a tratarse de hoy, *parece que *al final han escogido el lunes.




Donde dije diego Diego dijo... :



Saludos :


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Jun 2009)

Nos acercamos, nos acercamos...
BINGOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Donde dije diego Diego dijo... :



Creo que fue este viernes pasado cuando dije varias veces que yo cambio de opinión como de camiseta. El donde dije digo... es fundamental para que un bolsista gane dinero.


----------



## rosonero (29 Jun 2009)

Madre mía!!!!!!!!! Que nos vamos a por los míticos 9850 ::

Eso sí, a pesar de la subida el SAN parece que ya no da más de si.


----------



## Claca (29 Jun 2009)

Hace falta mucha fuerza para superar esa barrera. ¿Cómo va el volumen y esas cosas?


----------



## Alexandros (29 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que fue este viernes pasado cuando dije varias veces que yo cambio de opinión como de camiseta. El donde dije digo... es fundamental para que un bolsista gane dinero.



Salud Mulder!


Una pregunta, solo por curiosidad. Cuando este rebote termine ¿nos ves tocando mínimos o lo peor ya ha pasado?


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Salud Mulder!
> 
> Una pregunta, solo por curiosidad. Cuando este rebote termine ¿nos ves tocando mínimos o lo peor ya ha pasado?



Yo creo que para este año lo peor ya ha pasado, no creo que veamos un nuevo mínimo, ni siquiera aunque empecemos a caer a partir de agosto o septiembre.

A la estadística que puse hace dos semanas me remito.

El año que viene ya será otra historia.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Jun 2009)

Me están violeando bien...


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Jun 2009)

Menudo subidón, ¿no?


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2009)

Que viene la onda... que viene... que viene... :



Saludos :


----------



## rosonero (29 Jun 2009)

El SP en vertical a por los 930 :

*9849.60* a punto del máximo de los 9850, y llegados a él todavía da miedo meterse corto, creo que voy a volver a centrarme en los largos :o


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Hace falta mucha fuerza para superar esa barrera. ¿Cómo va el volumen y esas cosas?




*Maricón el último...*



Saludos


----------



## Alexandros (29 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que para este año lo peor ya ha pasado, no creo que veamos un nuevo mínimo, ni siquiera aunque empecemos a caer a partir de agosto o septiembre.
> 
> A la estadística que puse hace dos semanas me remito.
> 
> El año que viene ya será otra historia.



Mulder gracias por la respuesta a pesar de no coincidir contigo ni en lo más mínimo.

De todas maneras te recomiendo que le eches un vistazo al LEAP de Junio.


Así, para el LEAP/E2020, lejos de los « jóvenes retoños » (« green shoots ») percibidos desde hace dos meses en todas las tablas estadísticas (5) impresa en los medias financieros internacionales, sus acreditados expertos y los políticos que los escuchan (6), son tres olas particularmente destructivas para el tejido socioeconómico que convergerán durante el verano de 2009, reflejando la prosecución del agravamiento de la crisis y arrastrando trastornos históricos desde f*inales del verano de 2009*, en particular situaciones de cesación de pago de Estados Unidos y del Reino unido, ambos núcleo del sistema global en crisis:

*1. la ola del desempleo masivo: tres fechas de impacto que varían según que los países sean de América, Europa, Asia, Medio Oriente o África
2. la ola de las quiebras en serie: empresas, bancos, inmobiliarias, Estados, regiones, ciudades
3. la ola de la crisis terminal del USD, de la Libra y el retorno de la inflación *

El GEAB N°36 está disponible! Crisis sistémica global: El impacto conjunto de las tres « olas monstruosas » del verano 2009

¿Nada de esto repercutirá en los mercados? Dificil creer en ello. Pero en fin, como vas cambiando de bando como el Cid Campeador para finales de Agosto te veo más bajista que Tonuel


----------



## rosonero (29 Jun 2009)

*Pepon 26* ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Manifiéstate !!!!!


----------



## Claca (29 Jun 2009)

En muchos foros se empieza a hablar de cerrar cortos y abrir largos, que si esta es la buena etc, etc... Sería lógico permitir que entrara dinerito fresco y luego meter papel a saco.

La verdad es que yo planeaba entrar corto en este nivel, pero viendo el panorama tal vez espere un par de días más. Joder, qué rabia da saber que esto caerá tarde o temprano y no entrar por miedo a lo que pueda suceder a corto plazo. Ojalá tuviera la fábrica de sellos de Tonuel que tan demandada ha estado durante los últimos meses. Con el dinero que obtendría yo también le metía al botas sin preocupaciones ;(


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Mulder gracias por la respuesta a pesar de no coincidir contigo ni en lo más mínimo.
> 
> De todas maneras te recomiendo que le eches un vistazo al LEAP de Junio.
> 
> ...



No me tomo la bolsa de forma robótica como otros, estoy siempre al dia de lo que ocurre, la semana pasada mixtables me preguntó que como veia esta semana y yo contesté con una única palabra: alcista.

Mientras tanto otros foreros han dado sus versiones más o menos explicadas de que caeremos y me han llegado a hacer dudar, hoy debería de haberme puesto largo en el Stoxx y no lo he hecho por esas dudas, aunque tampoco he deshecho los largos que llevo en CFDs, no tengo ni un corto y eso que alguno de los largos me iba perdiendo un poco, aunque hoy ya lo llevo todo en verde.

En mis estadísticas habían 2 posibilidades de 9 de hacer un mínimo anual tras marzo, una en agosto y una en octubre o noviembre (ahora no recuerdo), pero 7 indicaban que el mínimo se hizo en marzo, de todas formas si subimos hasta agosto hay mucho margen para bajar sin hacer nuevos mínimos.


----------



## Speculo (29 Jun 2009)

Lo que yo no entiendo es cómo el Ibex no sube ya un 5% . Debe ser por vergüenza 

Vaya palo que me van a dar con las BBVA como el S&P pase los 926.


----------



## Claca (29 Jun 2009)

Hombre, ser chaquetero en bolsa es casi obligado, no puede verse como algo malo. No se trata de animar a tu equipo, sino de hacer dinero. Dicho esto, que baje, que baje, que baje


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Lo que yo no entiendo es cómo el Ibex no sube ya un 5% . Debe ser por vergüenza
> 
> Vaya palo que me van a dar con las BBVA como el S&P pase los 926.




No esperará usted poner el corto en la cresta de la ola... a mi ya hace dias que dejó de preocuparme lo que haga el ibex... :



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (29 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *No esperará usted poner el corto en la cresta de la ola... * a mi ya hace dias que dejó de preocuparme lo que haga el ibex... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos




Hmobre, pues yo diría que de eso se trata esto de la bolsa, no? :


----------



## Bambi (29 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Lo que yo no entiendo es cómo el Ibex no sube ya un 5% . Debe ser por vergüenza
> 
> Vaya palo que me van a dar con las BBVA como el S&P pase los 926.



a cuánto las cogiste, si no es indiscreción


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Hombre, pues yo diría que de eso se trata esto de la bolsa, no? :



Si... pero muy pocos lo consiguen... sólo DP y cuatro más... :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Lo que yo no entiendo es cómo el Ibex no sube ya un 5% . Debe ser por vergüenza
> 
> Vaya palo que me van a dar con las BBVA como el S&P pase los 926.



La resistencia del Sp está en 927.5-928. ¿La pasarán antes de que cierre el ibex? ¿La pasarán un poco y cae? ¿No la pasará?.

Ummm vete a saber jaja, definitivamente para ser un buen trader hay que ser psicólogo.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> a cuánto las cogiste, si no es indiscreción







Speculo dijo:


> *Yo acabo de abrir un corto en BBVA a 8,98* . Que sea lo que dios quiera.
> Si pasa los 9 y pico, tiempo habrá de darle la vuelta a la operación.




Speculo... Yo creo en usted... 


Saludos


----------



## Claca (29 Jun 2009)

Venga, que se superan los 9850. Realmente esto es un circo.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Jun 2009)

Ay, ay, ay, los 9.850... se acercan, los huelo...


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2009)

Pos si alguien lleva la cuenta... :


Hoy el SAN -7,3 minolles de papeles... que siga la fiesta... 



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Jun 2009)

TOUCHÉS... los 9.850.

A ver como cerramos...


----------



## Bambi (29 Jun 2009)

joer TRE, que lentorra es, con las ganas que tengo ya de vender las últimas y ponerme a esperar a las rebajas de Julio


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pos si alguien lleva la cuenta... :
> 
> 
> Hoy el SAN -7,3 minolles de papeles... que siga la fiesta...


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> TOUCHÉS... los 9.850.
> 
> A ver como cerramos...



Me parece a mi que el tiempo real no le llega a tiempo... tocamos los 9850 ya hace un rato... y tal... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (29 Jun 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> a cuánto las cogiste, si no es indiscreción



Lo puse antes, cuando entré. A 8,980 .


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2009)

Ahora mismo el límite para la actual subida son los 2450 en el Stoxx (aproximadamente) mañana creo que subiremos un poco más por la mañana y luego nos iremos un poquito al guano para encarar el dia 1 de julio como debe ser.

Esta mañana kemao preguntó porque el dia 1 es importante, la respuesta es que los dias 1 de cada mes los leoncios reorganizan carteras, el último de mes se suelen deshacer posiciones y el 1o de mes se entra a saco, de ahí que los dias 1 suelan ser alcistas, al menos si la tendencia de medio plazo acompaña.

En el 2008 no siempre fue así porque la tendencia era muy bajista, pero desde que estamos en el actual rebote no está fallando lo del dia 1.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me parece a mi que el tiempo real no le llega a tiempo... tocamos los 9850 ya hace un rato... y tal...



La que no está a tiempo real soy yo... es que esto es muy rápido... no me da tiempo a escribir.


----------



## Bambi (29 Jun 2009)

pues sinceramente no creo que vayas a palmar mucho, esto va con la reserva ya


----------



## rosonero (29 Jun 2009)

Al final se ha desinflado un poco el Ibex, no así el SAN que además ha aumentado el volumen a saco en el tramo final de la tarde.


----------



## Speculo (29 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No esperará usted poner el corto en la cresta de la ola... a mi ya hace dias que dejó de preocuparme lo que haga el ibex... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Hombre, en la cresta, pues no, pero ya se sabe que no es lo mismo un 20% desde 12000 que un 20% desde 10000. 
Ya entenderá usted por dónde voy...


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Hombre, en la cresta, pues no, pero ya se sabe que no es lo mismo un 20% desde 12000 que un 20% desde 10000.
> Ya entenderá usted por dónde voy...




El botas nos brinda la oportunidad de ir metiéndole cortos a medida que vamos subiendo, para que no nos aburramos y tal...


Y ya sabe usted que estar fuera es de pobres... :o



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (29 Jun 2009)

Buenos veraniegos dias

En la bolsa, como en otros aspectos de la vida, siendo chaqueteros no van a llegar lejos, un día puede sonar la flauta ...pero a la siguiente les pegarán un baile y la flauta irá con otros. Si empiezamos a construir unos principios bursátiles ,... y cuando vemos que no funcionan nos cambiamos al otro bando, por mal camino van. Una persona coherente no hace eso, un persona razonable observará su error e intentará saber por qué no ha funcionado. A lo mejor no encuentra la respuesta o si,... pero sin duda tendrá la oportunidad de aprender del error. 

Tengamos un poco de cordura, nada ha cambiado, estamos en aguas revueltas y a veces viene una ola y otras veces no, y al final estamos laterales. Los cocos van a jugar con nosotros, quieren hacernos creer lo que no es, por eso nos hacen subir, pero ojo tampoco mucho, van a tirones porque quieren empapelarles. Cuando vean que no pueden repartir más papel, pues nos dejarán caer y punto. Hoy no estamos ni más ni menos alcistas que el viernes, ya decíamos que parecía que venía fresco, y que era bueno dejar los cortos por un rato y ver valores para entrar largo. Hoy nuevamente les han dado oportunidades para subirse, ojo tampoco podemos irnos mucho más allá, de hecho si no fuera por lo cocos hace tiempo que no estaríamos en estos niveles. Estamos en verano, acostúmbrense a que en verano las leyes de la física no funcionan tan bién en la bolsa

Si están largos les felicito, si no los están les felicito y si están cortos también les felicito.

Por lo menos tienen más suerte que Bernie se pudrirá los próximos 150 años en prisión, ...si consigue vivirlos


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Jun 2009)

Se cerró el telón, hemos cerrado a las puertas de los 9.850, a ver que pasa mañana.
Me voy a dar una vueltecita ahora que hace menos calor.

Kujire como me molan tus historias...


----------



## Speculo (29 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora mismo el límite para la actual subida son los 2450 en el Stoxx (aproximadamente) mañana creo que subiremos un poco más por la mañana y luego nos iremos un poquito al guano para encarar el dia 1 de julio como debe ser.
> 
> Esta mañana kemao preguntó porque el dia 1 es importante, la respuesta es que los dias 1 de cada mes los leoncios reorganizan carteras, el último de mes se suelen deshacer posiciones y el 1o de mes se entra a saco, de ahí que los dias 1 suelan ser alcistas, al menos si la tendencia de medio plazo acompaña.
> 
> En el 2008 no siempre fue así porque la tendencia era muy bajista, pero desde que estamos en el actual rebote no está fallando lo del dia 1.




Pues ya veremos, Mulder. Yo he hecho hoy mi apuesta porque estaba con dos opciones: 
. Se pasan máximos mañana y subimos bastante ya durante el verano. Hasta los 11.000 de Ibex. O al menos la primera quincena y quedar el resto laterales hasta octubre. Pero alcistas, al fin y al cabo hasta esa cifra.
. O no se pasan máximos mañana y nos vamos a la parte media del canal alcista. Los 8700 de Ibex, más o menos. Hasta octubre igualmente.

Obviamente, he optado por la segunda opción. Si me equivoco, pues santas pascuas, pero creo que era momento idóneo para arriesgar y obtener un buen beneficio. 
Mañana puede que sea tarde.


----------



## donpepito (29 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes.

Acabo de llegar hace unos minutos... una ducha tras el viaje... para comprobar que los planes siguen saliendo bien.

Mi enhorabuena a los largos.... parece que la máquina de hacer imprimir dinero.. sigue estando en las mismas manos. 

El viernes me dejó mal sabor XOMA... pero conociendo a los manipuladores de esa cot... algo tenían pensado....

Vamos soltando papel... un nuevo mes alcista se termina y los cocos se van de vacaciones ya mismo. :-8


----------



## Speculo (29 Jun 2009)

Kujire, ya se sabe lo que pasa cuando el BCE/FED inyecta dinero a espuertas en el sistema. Los cocos lo recogen, hacen un ovillo y empiezan a tirar del hilo hasta que se gasta.
Los gatitos van detrás recogiendo lo que pueden.

¿Hasta cuándo durará el último jeringuillazo? Pues no lo sé, pero hasta ahora no se me había ocurrido poner en un gráfico las inyecciones de dinero y las subidas de las bolsas. Puede que salga algún dato interesante.


----------



## Kujire (29 Jun 2009)

muy bueno Speculo, si es que son de lo que no hay, a darle a la manivela son únicos! ... justo cuando nos empezábamos a ir por el barranquillo (suave barranquillo) tengo un pico de volúmen que me sale fuera del monitor, casi mata a alguien el índice de papelón lo tengo en "infinite" así que ya saben, hay que jugar con precaución.

Lo que no van a hacer los cocos es ir en contra de tendencia, .... básicamente porque ellos son la tendencia


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues ya veremos, Mulder. Yo he hecho hoy mi apuesta porque estaba con dos opciones:
> . Se pasan máximos mañana y subimos bastante ya durante el verano. Hasta los 11.000 de Ibex. O al menos la primera quincena y quedar el resto laterales hasta octubre. Pero alcistas, al fin y al cabo hasta esa cifra.
> . O no se pasan máximos mañana y nos vamos a la parte media del canal alcista. Los 8700 de Ibex, más o menos. Hasta octubre igualmente.
> 
> ...



El que esté corto espero que lleve el stop puesto porque este verano será alcista. El objetivo para el S&P son los 1333 en agosto o septiembre, aunque yo creo también que lo tocará en agosto.

Aunque se que resulta dificil de creer para algunos.

El mínimo de hoy para el Stoxx, previsto para el dia sábado 27 realmente, ha sido hecho justo en los primeros minutos de la mañana, algo muy revelador. Yo creo (y ojo, que digo 'creo' pero tengo bastante fe en ello) de que no volveremos a ver ese mínimo hasta dentro de unos meses.

Mañana deberíamos caer un poco, si perforamos el mínimo me llevaré un owned, pero si el mínimo de hoy se respeta no lo volveremos a ver en 3 o 4 meses.

edito: es probable que durante la caida de mañana nos quedemos cerca del mínimo de hoy sin perforarlo, no habrá mejor momento para entrar largo en mucho tiempo que ese.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Kujire, ya se sabe lo que pasa cuando el BCE/FED inyecta dinero a espuertas en el sistema. Los cocos lo recogen, hacen un ovillo y empiezan a tirar del hilo hasta que se gasta.
> Los gatitos van detrás recogiendo lo que pueden.
> 
> ¿Hasta cuándo durará el último jeringuillazo? Pues no lo sé, pero hasta ahora no se me había ocurrido poner en un gráfico las inyecciones de dinero y las subidas de las bolsas. Puede que salga algún dato interesante.



500.000 millones de emisiones que andan sueltas señores. Lo que no sé, es donde van a colocarlos. Pero por ahí andan rulando.


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El que esté corto espero que lleve el stop puesto porque este verano será alcista. *El objetivo para el S&P son los 1333 *en agosto o septiembre, aunque yo creo también que lo tocará en agosto.




Espero que no se cambie de chaqueta más adelante... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Espero que no se cambie de chaqueta más adelante...



Para hoy esperaba al S&P en 942, creo que esto lo dije a principios de la semana pasada, no ha llegado pero se ha quedado cerca (menos de 20 puntos) y la dirección ha sido la correcta, de todos modos el día aun no ha terminado y aun debería subir algo más.

El gap de apertura de mañana también contará.


----------



## donpepito (29 Jun 2009)

Buenas noticias para los que llevamos ANPI

PharmaLive: S&P: Angiotech Pharmaceuticals Inc. 'CC' Ratings Placed On CreditWatch Positive On Improved Liquidity


----------



## Speculo (29 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El que esté corto espero que lleve el stop puesto porque este verano será alcista. El objetivo para el S&P son los 1333 en agosto o septiembre, aunque yo creo también que lo tocará en agosto.
> 
> Aunque se que resulta dificil de creer para algunos.
> 
> ...



Este escenario es muy probable. Y si se da, yo habré metido la patorra.
Como he dicho y a tenor de lo que he visto hoy en el valor donde he metido mi dinero, mañana o pasado, a caer. Que no, pues saltará el stop y a otra cosa.

Y que conste que el escenario propuesto sigue vigente. Hoy no ha entrado dinero institucional, manos fuertes, tiburones, o como queráis llamarlo. El patrón sigue siendo el mismo: Ibex sostenido por SAN y TEF y otras dos que van cambiando y en el resto de valores soltando o fuera por completo.
Yo soy muy tradicional con estas cosas y cuando no veo dinero de manos fuertes en el mercado, poco se van a mantener los precios. 

Queda la duda del verano, que tiene sus reglas propias. Todo puede pasar bajo el sol. 

Mañana es día clave... Hasta que cambien las rayas e indiquen otra cosa


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Jun 2009)

Tengo miedo a meter la pata así que si alguien comprueba lo que voy a decir mejor que mejor:

Si hoy cierra el S&P en positivo, serán 5 días seguidos subiendo, ¿sabéis cuándo fue la última vez que pasó eso?

Una pista, en toda la subida desde mínimos no había pasado eso.

Y parece que va a cerrar en positivo.


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes ^^

Speculo, eso que te refieres que hoy no ha entrado dinero institucional, te refieres a ¿qué sería el sexto día de ventas?.

Seguimos tonteando con la resistencia de los 927-8, ¿Lo dejarán para el final? 

Otra cosa, ¿Qué le pasa a JPM? últimamente anda pachucho...

Un saludo


----------



## Alexandros (29 Jun 2009)

*VIX Drops to Lowest Level Since Lehman’s Collapse as Fear Ebbs*​

By Jeff Kearns

June 29 (Bloomberg) -- The benchmark index for U.S. stock options *fell below its closing level from the day before Lehman Brothers Holdings Inc.’s *September collapse as stocks rallied and investors paid less to hedge against equity losses.

The VIX, as the Chicago Board Options Exchange Volatility Index is known, lost 1.1 percent to 25.65 at 11:54 a.m. in New York. The index measures the cost of using options as insurance against declines in the Standard & Poor’s 500 Index, which added 0.9 percent.
*
“Fear of the doomsday scenario has definitely subsided*,” Jeremy Wien, a VIX options trader at Societe Generale SA in New York, said before the index slipped below its Sept. 12 close of 25.66. “Given the steps the government has taken and the decrease in huge market swings, it’s entirely reasonable for the VIX to drop to these levels and possibly even lower.”

The U.S. government and Federal Reserve have pledged $12.8 trillion to help spur economic growth and end the worst financial crisis since the Great Depression. The Conference Board’s measure of leading economic indicators increased in April for the first time since June 2008 and rose again last month. Analysts covering S&P 500 companies boosted 2009 profit estimates for the first time this year in May as economists predicted the U.S. economy will start to expand next quarter, weekly data compiled by Bloomberg show.

Lehman, once the fourth-largest U.S. securities firm, filed for the biggest bankruptcy in U.S. history on Sept. 15, prompting a freeze in credit markets. The VIX surged 24 percent to 31.70 that day.

‘Fear Gauge’

Before today, the VIX averaged 20.18 in its history stretching back to the start of 1990. The index peaked at 80.86 in November and dipped below 30 in May for the first time in eight months. It reached an intraday record of 89.53 on Oct. 24.

The volatility benchmark, known as Wall Street’s “fear gauge” because it almost always increases as stocks fall, reflects expectations for price swings for the next 30 days and is calculated from S&P 500 options that are one or two months from expiration.

In February, Congress approved a $787 billion economic stimulus plan to help jump start growth and end the longest recession since World War II.

Federal Reserve Chairman Ben S. Bernanke has made unprecedented use of the central bank’s powers as the lender of last resort. He kept banks liquid by accepting bonds they can’t trade as collateral for Treasuries and bailed out the nation’s biggest insurer, American International Group Inc.

The S&P 500’s swings were the biggest in the benchmark’s 80-year history last year as it plunged 38 percent, the most since 1937. There were 18 moves of more than 5 percent after Sept. 29. That was more than half of the 35 swings of that size that have occurred from 1955 through 2008, according Howard Silverblatt, the senior index analyst at S&P in New York.

Options give the right but not the obligation to buy or sell a security at a set price and date. Investors use them to guard against fluctuations in the price of securities they own, speculate on share-price moves or bet that volatility, or stock swings, will increase or decrease.




VIX Drops to Lowest Level Since Lehman?s Collapse as Fear Ebbs - Bloomberg.com
_________

De la wikipedia:

VIX (Volatility Index) es un índice financiero que mide la volatilidad sobre las opciones puts del S&P 500, es una medida ampliamente utilizada de riesgo de mercado.

En el momento en que hay alta volatilidad, el VIX alcanza una cifra elevada y se correlacionan con caídas del S&P 500, indicándonos que en el mercado hay miedo y pesimismo y suele coincidir con mínimos en el índice de referencia, es en estos momentos donde se producen fuertes movimientos en los mercados bursátiles, *mientras que cuando el VIX está en mínimos, hay alegría y confianza*. Se calcula utilizando una serie de opciones del S&P 500. Aunque existen otros índices de volatilidad, como son el VXN para el Nasdaq 100 y el VXD para el Dow Jones Industrial Average, el VIX es el más famoso y utilizado.

La teoría de este indicador es que si el mercado es bajista, los inversores creen que el mercado va a caer, cubrirán sus carteras comprando más puts y por el contrario si los operadores son alcistas no compraran puts, puesto que no verán la necesidad de protegerse. En definitiva descuenta expectativas en un futuro cercano y en general funciona en sentido inverso al índice. Por debajo de 20 es un indicador de posible techos en los mercados financieros bursátiles.




A ver si los entendidos del hilo me lo pueden aclarar.
Según el artículo el indice ha tocado la cifra de un día antes del colapso de Lehman pero esto esta haciendo un skyrocket del copón. Un día antes del colpaso de Lehman ¿no se supone que este indice tendría que estar por los aires anunciando volatilidad?

Speculo, Kujire, yo os invoco. Gracias por adelantado. Sacadme de esta duda por favor.


----------



## Kujire (29 Jun 2009)

*Breaking News ... Madoff mess Trial*



> Durante la vista, Bernie nunca ha mirado a sus victimas, ha estado calmado y ha reconocido que sus actos no tienen justificación. El juez le ha impuesto la máxima condena permitida para este tipo de delitos, sentencia de por vida hasta un máximo de 150 años. Según el liquidador de los bienes de Bernie, la cantidad de sus bienes asciende a 1B$, y es posible que durante años se pudieran llegar a los 10B$, sin embargo podrían pasar hasta 10 años antes de recuperar esos fondos de las propiedades. (apto de Manhattan, casa en Miami, casa en Francia, casa en las Bahamas, etc...)
> 
> Victima de Bernie. "Es un demonio. Hemos perdido los ahorros de nuestra vida, mi marido y mi abuelo confiaron parte de nuetros ahorros en 1988, en 1999 la SEC puedo haber impedido que esta estafa continuara pero hizo caso omiso de las denuncias de Markopoulus y en 2004 pusimos la totalidad de nuestros ahorros. No, no creo que recuperemos nada, si al menos una parte.... pero no lo creo ...hemos perdido 10M$ porque no hay suficiente de acuerdo al liquidador que el juez ha designado. La SEC nos ha matado.
> 
> ...



Ahorrando el post:

El VIX baja .... la bolsa sube... es verano y las mariposas revolotean

El ataque terroalcista de hoy se lo lleva "el ataque a una "gasolinera" de Shell en Nigeria por una milicia roba gasolinas.... jo cada día lo hacen peor, yo no sé cómo se puede justificar una subida del petróleo con esta clase de noticias.... 

Es normal que el VIX baje, con el volúmen que tenemos estos días (la mitad de lo que se negocia) pues a menos participación, menos volatilidad parece lógico no?...sobre todo si los que juegan son los que se llevan el gato al agua, ...pues como tendrán muy pocas dudas de los que quieren hacer jur jur

... nada extraño de momento


----------



## Alexandros (29 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ahorrando el post:
> 
> El VIX baja .... la bolsa sube... es verano y las mariposas revolotean
> 
> ...




Pero hay una cosa que no entiendo Kujire. ¿De que diantres sirve el VIX si un día antes de la caída de Lehman estaba en mínimos? ¿No tendría que haber estado marcando máximos?


----------



## Speculo (29 Jun 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Pero hay una cosa que no entiendo Kujire. ¿De que diantres sirve el VIX si un día antes de la caída de Lehman estaba en mínimos? ¿No tendría que haber estado marcando máximos?



El VIX no sirve para adivinar tendencia. 
Es un indicador de volatilidad. Ya está.
Ahora está a 25 y un día después puede estar al cuádruple.

En el caso que comentas, marcó máximos cuando cayó Lehman, no antes, pues antes nadie sabía que eso iba a pasar y la volatilidad era la que era.

El VIX baja si la bolsa sube. Pues casi siempre sí, pero es un hecho paralelo, no anticipativo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2009)

en estos momentos en que todo el mundo ve los 11000 y mas allá, yo soy contario al mercado... estoy fuera, pero creo que algo tiene que pasar para que nos mande al hoyo (teniendo en cuenta la desviacion que podria tener al ser influenciada por otra bolsas)


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Jun 2009)

Relación VIX con el SP:







Enlace en Grande, no se como hacer para que me salte del tirón.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ZdctlOEsqMQ/SkfaVLBZHMI/AAAAAAAAB6w/Spi3kVjE01U/s1600-h/vix-BB.GIF


----------



## Alexandros (29 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the info Bros


----------



## Speculo (29 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^^
> 
> Speculo, eso que te refieres que hoy no ha entrado dinero institucional, te refieres a ¿qué sería el sexto día de ventas?.



Sí, a eso me refiero. El sexto día en el que las ventas superan a las compras, que no solo de vender vive el tiburón... 

En los gráficos de índices que puse el otro día, todo sigue igual, a excepción del CAC40, donde se han reducido un poco las ventas, pero sin llegar a entrar en terreno positivo.
El Ibex, FT100, Dow, etc. Todo igual. Han seguido vendiendo. Incluso en el propio Ibex, han comprado menos. Ha subido todo por el aumento de dinero de los gráciles pececillos, que se van comiendo el alpiste sin rechistar.
Hoy ha habido algún periodo de tiempo en el que ni siquiera entraban operaciones importantes, así que ya ves tú cómo se han subido hoy los precios.

Mañana puede cambiar todo, pero de momento, el tema va como va.


----------



## Kujire (29 Jun 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Pero hay una cosa que no entiendo Kujire. ¿De que diantres sirve el VIX si un día antes de la caída de Lehman estaba en mínimos? ¿No tendría que haber estado marcando máximos?



En aquel tiempo, según el VIX los "inversores" tenían la creencia de que lo peor ya había pasado, no se podía caer más. el VIX es un indice de volatilidad, pero no de pánico, cuando revienta Lehmann todo el mundo pensaba que era demasiado grande para caer como los casos de Fannie, Freddy y AIG y que el gob le daría otra Bailout,.... no fué el caso y la dejaron caer. Las escenas de pánico en la sede de Lehmann ...la caída de las acciones de AIG un 60% de Lehmann un 95% , etc.... hicieron temblar WS y disparar en VIX a partir de aquella fecha... una persona que lo vivió como actor principal fué Tim Manos Largas Geithner que era el Presidente de la Fed aki en NY... el resto ya es historia. Hasta ese momento, este país tenía decencia financiera, haciendo pagar a los que cometieron los errores castigándoles en el mercado, sin embargo... el gob era débil, a punto de jubilarse y no querían que sobre sus cabezas resonaran las llamadas de los "colegas" que estaban perdiendo mucho dinero, la FED tuvo que abrir la ventanilla y regalar dinero a los estafadores, y el gob se encargó de robar a la gente, a manos llenas ....700B$ del TARP que eran para comprar AAFF, y que al final ya sabemos dónde han ido a parar, pero ojo la m*erda sigue en los balances de los bancos... que nadie lo olvide ... hay todavía muchos Madoff sueltos


----------



## until (29 Jun 2009)

Yo estoy empezando en este mundillo, pero no doy el salto, este fin de semana leyendo las paginas salmon invitaban a comprar por que hablaban claramente de una tendencia alcista (hablo del IBEX), pero a mi me da pánico que peten un par de cajas/bancos y se desplome el ibex.

Vosotros creeis que es buen momento de compra o mejor esperar...


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Jun 2009)

Dios... que aburrido... esto no se mueve. ¿Dónde quedaron los picos "parriba" y "pabajo"? Al menos le daba emoción.

En fin... volveré los últimos 5 minutos.

Un saludo


----------



## Alexandros (29 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> en estos momentos en que todo el mundo ve los 11000 y mas allá, yo soy contario al mercado... estoy fuera, pero creo que algo tiene que pasar para que nos mande al hoyo (teniendo en cuenta la desviacion que podria tener al ser influenciada por otra bolsas)



¿Las bolsas del báltico, por ejemplo?


----------



## Kujire (29 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> en estos momentos en que todo el mundo ve los 11000 y mas allá, yo soy contario al mercado... estoy fuera, pero creo que algo tiene que pasar para que nos mande al hoyo (teniendo en cuenta la desviacion que podria tener al ser influenciada por otra bolsas)



No tenemos "catalizador" ni para irnos hacia arriba ni para irnos al hoyo profundo, y no creo que lo veamos en algún tiempo. Necesitamos un catalizador, si no haremos laterales donde una semana estaremos alcistas y otra bajistas al gusto del menu que los cocos nos tengan preparado, sería razonable que terminemos el año en estos niveles dejando la recuperación de los índices para le 2010, lo justo para que le 2009 no aparezca en las estadísticas como un año malo, si es que los inversores no tiene memoria jiji

Alcoa es la primera en informar sobre sus cuentas .. se va a llevar la primicia y una :stia como un pan, los cocos han estado incrementando ratings de ganancias para "simular" la recuperación, jur jur se estima que éstas han sido "sobreestimadas" en un 30%, y además de la burbuja veraniega de las materias primas....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 Jun 2009)

He encontrado este artículo que deja claro lo caro/barato, que puede parecer un valor en 2 años de tiempo.



> 11 noviembre 2007
> ING Groep: Duros a cuatro pesetas
> Castigo excesivo a los bancos
> Dicen que nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas, y también dicen que los mercados son eficientes... ja!! Los mercados son, en ocasiones, terriblemente ineficientes, y los inversores largoplacistas tenemos la obligación de aprovechar esas grandes ineficiencias, cuando llegan... como ahora es el caso de ING (entre otros bancos).
> ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Jun 2009)

todos contra mi, eh? no pasa nada! puedo con tod@s!!


----------



## donpepito (29 Jun 2009)

Los cocos están a punto ...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Jun 2009)

Anoche tuve unas horribles pesadillas, me desperté sudando y muerto de miedo, no recordaba practicamente nada de lo que había soñado, pero pude dibujar esto:







Ahora en serio, a ver si alguien me explica una cosa, durante la sesión observo momentos en que el volumen negociado cambia, 5000, 10000 títulos sin que las posiciones cambien lo más mínimo, ¿es porque se negocia por bloques o algo de eso?

Sobre lo que dice Speculo sobre la forma en que se ha subido, el viernes hubo momentos en los que Repsol tenía 200 títulos a la compra 300 a la venta y 5 céntimos de diferencia entre bid y ask, no sé si eso quiere decir algo, tampoco me dedico a vigilar las posiciones constantemente.


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Tengo miedo a meter la pata así que si alguien comprueba lo que voy a decir mejor que mejor:
> 
> Si hoy cierra el S&P en positivo, serán 5 días seguidos subiendo, ¿sabéis cuándo fue la última vez que pasó eso?
> 
> ...



Según el mini-S&P no hemos tenido 5 días seguidos subiendo, se bajó precisamente este viernes pasado, solo por un punto pero se bajó. En el contado del S&P y según Yahoo se subió tan solo por un par de decimas.

De todas formas yo creo que mañana toca bajar, pero solo mañana y sin perforar mínimos de hoy, lo que pase en la realidad ya lo veremos.


----------



## Claca (29 Jun 2009)

Cierre en la línea diaria. Mañana es el día D. D de desplome o D de desfase alcista, pero el día D. O todo lo contrario


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2009)

Pues yo sueño todos los dias lo mismo... y duermo como un bebé hoyga... :



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (29 Jun 2009)

Mulder ¿Puedes hacerme el favor de mirarme una cosa?

En años alcistas o de rebote (como este actual), ¿Qué pasó en julio, una vez vencido el trimestre?
Tengo pocos datos y sólo he podido mirar algunos años, a ver si tú, que tienes datos a porrillo puedes confirmar este extremo.

Sólo valen los datos en los cuales el trimestre actual fuera parte de un rebote o ya viniera de un trimestre anterior alcista y no se hubiera caído en el mismo (semestre alcista completo).

Espero haberme explicado bien.

Te lo agradezco de antemano.


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Mulder ¿Puedes hacerme el favor de mirarme una cosa?
> 
> En años alcistas o de rebote (como este actual), ¿Qué pasó en julio, una vez vencido el trimestre?
> Tengo pocos datos y sólo he podido mirar algunos años, a ver si tú, que tienes datos a porrillo puedes confirmar este extremo.
> ...



A ver si lo entiendo, quieres que mire en los años alcistas donde el 1er trimestre y/o el 2o fue alcista, si el mes de julio también fue alcista.

Uff, voy a ver si lo puedo conseguir para esta noche.


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

He buscado todos los años donde se subió de enero a junio para ver que ocurrió el mes de julio. He marcado los años de julio bajista con un (*) para que se distingan bien, en los años que fueron bajistas de enero a junio solo sale el año, los he puesto para que se vea que años fueron de rebote:

AÑO: 1896
AÑO: 1897 julio alcista
AÑO: 1898 julio alcista
AÑO: 1899 julio alcista
AÑO: 1900
AÑO: 1901 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1902
AÑO: 1903
AÑO: 1904 julio alcista
AÑO: 1905 julio alcista
AÑO: 1906
AÑO: 1907
AÑO: 1908 julio alcista
AÑO: 1909 julio alcista
AÑO: 1910
AÑO: 1911 julio alcista
AÑO: 1912 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1913
AÑO: 1914 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1915 julio alcista
AÑO: 1916
AÑO: 1917 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1918 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1919 julio alcista
AÑO: 1920
AÑO: 1921
AÑO: 1922 julio alcista
AÑO: 1923
AÑO: 1924 julio alcista
AÑO: 1925 julio alcista
AÑO: 1926
AÑO: 1927 julio alcista
AÑO: 1928 julio alcista
AÑO: 1929 julio alcista
AÑO: 1930
AÑO: 1931
AÑO: 1932
AÑO: 1933 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1934
AÑO: 1935 julio alcista
AÑO: 1936 julio alcista
AÑO: 1937
AÑO: 1938 julio alcista
AÑO: 1939
AÑO: 1940
AÑO: 1941
AÑO: 1942
AÑO: 1943 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1944 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1945 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1946 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1947 julio alcista
AÑO: 1948 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1949
AÑO: 1950 julio alcista
AÑO: 1951 julio alcista
AÑO: 1952 julio alcista
AÑO: 1953
AÑO: 1954 julio alcista
AÑO: 1955 julio alcista
AÑO: 1956 julio alcista
AÑO: 1957 julio alcista
AÑO: 1958 julio alcista
AÑO: 1959 julio alcista
AÑO: 1960
AÑO: 1961 julio alcista
AÑO: 1962
AÑO: 1963 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1964 julio alcista
AÑO: 1965
AÑO: 1966
AÑO: 1967 julio alcista
AÑO: 1968
AÑO: 1969
AÑO: 1970
AÑO: 1971 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1972 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1973
AÑO: 1974
AÑO: 1975 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1976 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1977
AÑO: 1978
AÑO: 1979 julio alcista
AÑO: 1980 julio alcista
AÑO: 1981 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1982
AÑO: 1983 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1984
AÑO: 1985 julio alcista
AÑO: 1986 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1987 julio alcista
AÑO: 1988 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1989 julio alcista
AÑO: 1990 julio alcista
AÑO: 1991 julio alcista
AÑO: 1992 julio alcista
AÑO: 1993 julio alcista
AÑO: 1994
AÑO: 1995 julio alcista
AÑO: 1996 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1997 julio alcista
AÑO: 1998 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1999 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 2000
AÑO: 2001
AÑO: 2002
AÑO: 2003 julio alcista
AÑO: 2004
AÑO: 2005
AÑO: 2006 julio alcista
AÑO: 2007 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 2008

SUBEN: 70
BAJAN: 43

Parece que predominan las alzas, aunque no me parece un estudio demasiado significativo, si alguien ve algo que yo no vea que lo diga.


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2009)

Down Jones objetivo.... 400 puntos... :

El Dow Jones a 10.000... y entonces la deflación - elEconomista.es



Saludos :


----------



## Speculo (30 Jun 2009)

Muchas gracias, Mulder.
En efecto, a tenor de los resultados, no es un estudio a tener en cuenta. Pensaba que los datos iban a tirar en su mayoría hacia una sola dirección.

Quizás habría que mirar aquellos años en los que el segundo trimestre ha sido alcista, independientemente del primer trimestre, por cuestión de maquillaje, pero no te quiero molestar más. Creo que va a salir más o menos lo mismo.

Muchas gracias de nuevo. Al final, encontraremos nuestra Rosetta... Si no nos arruinamos antes


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

A los buenos días!



Speculo dijo:


> Muchas gracias, Mulder.
> En efecto, a tenor de los resultados, no es un estudio a tener en cuenta. Pensaba que los datos iban a tirar en su mayoría hacia una sola dirección.
> 
> Quizás habría que mirar aquellos años en los que el segundo trimestre ha sido alcista, independientemente del primer trimestre, por cuestión de maquillaje, pero no te quiero molestar más. Creo que va a salir más o menos lo mismo.
> ...



No te creas que me molesta, a mi estas estadísticas también me sirven, a mi solo no se me ocurren todas las posibilidades que se podrían estudiar para sacar conclusiones, así que sigue pidiendo lo que se te ocurra hasta que encontremos alguna pauta interesante 

Voy a sacar la estadística con el segundo trimestre alcista.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jun 2009)

Buenos días... ayer fue el día de menos volumen en Wall Street desde el 5 de enero'09... si tienen un gráfico a mano, miren lo que pasó el día 6... 

Saludos...

Pd: Mi apuesta: Esta semana comienza la corrección...


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

He aquí la estadística, solo he tenido que cambiar un par de carácteres en todo el programa, lo único que ha costado ha sido sacar la propia estadística por el uso intensivo de BB.DD. que supone:

AÑO: 1896
AÑO: 1897 julio alcista
AÑO: 1898 julio alcista
AÑO: 1899
AÑO: 1900
AÑO: 1901 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1902
AÑO: 1903
AÑO: 1904 julio alcista
AÑO: 1905
AÑO: 1906
AÑO: 1907
AÑO: 1908 julio alcista
AÑO: 1909 julio alcista
AÑO: 1910
AÑO: 1911 julio alcista
AÑO: 1912 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1913
AÑO: 1914
AÑO: 1915 julio alcista
AÑO: 1916
AÑO: 1917
AÑO: 1918 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1919 julio alcista
AÑO: 1920
AÑO: 1921
AÑO: 1922 julio alcista
AÑO: 1923
AÑO: 1924 julio alcista
AÑO: 1925 julio alcista
AÑO: 1926 julio alcista
AÑO: 1927 julio alcista
AÑO: 1928
AÑO: 1929 julio alcista
AÑO: 1930
AÑO: 1931
AÑO: 1932
AÑO: 1933 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1934
AÑO: 1935 julio alcista
AÑO: 1936 julio alcista
AÑO: 1937
AÑO: 1938 julio alcista
AÑO: 1939
AÑO: 1940
AÑO: 1941 julio alcista
AÑO: 1942 julio alcista
AÑO: 1943 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1944 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1945 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1946 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1947 julio alcista
AÑO: 1948 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1949
AÑO: 1950 julio alcista
AÑO: 1951
AÑO: 1952 julio alcista
AÑO: 1953
AÑO: 1954 julio alcista
AÑO: 1955 julio alcista
AÑO: 1956
AÑO: 1957 julio alcista
AÑO: 1958 julio alcista
AÑO: 1959 julio alcista
AÑO: 1960 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1961 julio alcista
AÑO: 1962
AÑO: 1963 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1964 julio alcista
AÑO: 1965
AÑO: 1966
AÑO: 1967
AÑO: 1968 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1969
AÑO: 1970
AÑO: 1971
AÑO: 1972
AÑO: 1973
AÑO: 1974
AÑO: 1975 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1976 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1977
AÑO: 1978 julio alcista
AÑO: 1979
AÑO: 1980 julio alcista
AÑO: 1981
AÑO: 1982
AÑO: 1983 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1984
AÑO: 1985 julio alcista
AÑO: 1986 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1987 julio alcista
AÑO: 1988 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1989 julio alcista
AÑO: 1990 julio alcista
AÑO: 1991
AÑO: 1992 julio alcista
AÑO: 1993 julio alcista
AÑO: 1994
AÑO: 1995 julio alcista
AÑO: 1996 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1997 julio alcista
AÑO: 1998 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 1999 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 2000
AÑO: 2001 julio alcista
AÑO: 2002
AÑO: 2003 julio alcista
AÑO: 2004 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 2005
AÑO: 2006 julio alcista
AÑO: 2007 julio bajista (*)
AÑO: 2008

SUBEN: 70
BAJAN: 43

La conclusión es la misma que la de ayer, parece que da lo mismo que el primer o segundo trimestre sean alcistas. Los números son exactamente los mismos.

Si alguien quiere comprobarlo aunque tenga menos datos y ve algún error que lo diga, por favor.


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La conclusión es la misma que la de ayer, parece que da lo mismo que el primer o segundo trimestre sean alcistas. Los números son exactamente los mismos.




Ya ves... quien lo hubiera dicho... :



Saludos


----------



## Deudor (30 Jun 2009)

La estadística buena de Julio es la del volumen negociado.


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora mismo el límite para la actual subida son los 2450 en el Stoxx (aproximadamente) mañana creo que subiremos un poco más por la mañana y luego nos iremos un poquito al guano para encarar el dia 1 de julio como debe ser.



Nos hemos quedado a menos de 7 puntos del 2450, aunque yo creo que aun llegaremos y en ese momento lo ideal será ponerse corto, pero solo el día de hoy.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (30 Jun 2009)

a que hora da el botas los resultados????


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jun 2009)

bueno señores yo creo que lo an conseguido , poner a todo el mundo alcista asi que e cambiado mi put elasticidad 9 por uno de elasticidad 14


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Nos hemos quedado a menos de 7 puntos del 2450, aunque yo creo que aun llegaremos y en ese momento lo ideal será ponerse corto, pero solo el día de hoy.



No he podido esperar más a estrenar mis cortos y he vendido dos mini Ibex en 9785 (fut), casi arriba de todo del repunte mañanero. Ahora a punto de sacar mis primeros 100 leuros a corto


----------



## Claca (30 Jun 2009)

Buenos días a todos

He abierto un cortico a primera hora para ver si hay suerte. Estamos hablando de los motherfucking 9850 del ibex, es ahora o nunca. Mucho que ganar y poco que perder. Por el momento le saco unos eurillos, pero ya sabemos que eso no quiere decir nada.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jun 2009)

es ahora o nunca , hay muy poco volumen , china la bolsa mas alcista cerro con bajadita del 0,5

bueno si esta ves fallo me saldre por un tiempo mas que nada porque se me agotaran las plusvalias


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2009)

Así me gusta chavales... que encontreis el verdadero camino hacia las plusvalias... :



Saludos


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jun 2009)

bien empieza a caer


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2009)

El botitas no quiere quedar mal en la foto... 


Te vas a cagar calvorota... :



Saludos :


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Así me gusta chavales... que encontreis el verdadero camino hacia las plusvalias... :
> 
> Saludos



Como siempre sea así de fácil me voy a enganchar al _cortismo_ 

Mulder, ¿algún punto donde pare la bajada el Eurostoxx? Gracias


----------



## Claca (30 Jun 2009)

Que se desplome tempranito ¿eh? Que hoy me toca ir a hacer el paripé a la junta de accionistas, comer canapés, charlar con los jefazos y esas cosas. Mi familia me obliga para intentar corregir mi estilo de vida laxo y pecaminoso, pero mi alma es de un madmaxista incorregible. El año pasado la lié hablando de la burbuja inmobiliaria sin tapujos... el presi del grupo es consejero de Sacyr ;D


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Como siempre sea así de fácil me voy a enganchar al _cortismo_
> 
> Mulder, ¿algún punto donde pare la bajada el Eurostoxx? Gracias



Yo creo que llegaremos al entorno del 2371.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jun 2009)

bien se desploma 

edito pierde los 9800


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

Cuidado, a mi entender aun no ha empezado la bajada 'buena', no pongan los stops cerca.


----------



## Claca (30 Jun 2009)

Vale, ahora sí que empieza lo bueno.


----------



## Claca (30 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuidado, a mi entender aun no ha empezado la bajada 'buena', no pongan los stops cerca.



Como te odio, Mulder. No eres imparcial, siempre de parte de los alcistas. A ver cuando te marcas un pronóstico guanístico en condiciones. Queremos ver correcciones de 200 puntos en el stoxx, no bajaditas de pobres.


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

Pregunta de novato en futuros ¿Qué significa que el futuro de TEF cotice al mismo precio que a contado? 
Y otra, ¿En general, cómo sabemos que la diferencia entre el precio del futuro y contado en un valor es "correcta", por decirlo de alguna manera? :o


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuidado, a mi entender aun no ha empezado la bajada 'buena', no pongan los stops cerca.



Pues se hará esperar, por ahora el cierre de ayer parece que hace de soporte y ha acabado rebotando en él. :


----------



## Bambi (30 Jun 2009)

buenos días,

extracto de una conversación telefonica ayer noche con mi padre:

-hijo ¿vendista ya las BBVAs?
-si, las vendí el viernes, ya tenía ganas de soltarlas, sólo aguanto largo en TRE
-como se te ocurre! he oido hoy en radio intereconomía (lo escucha todos los días) que el IBEX va a por los 11000 y recomiendan especialmente BBVA y SAN

a buen entendedor...


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Como te odio, Mulder. No eres imparcial, siempre de parte de los alcistas. A ver cuando te marcas un pronóstico guanístico en condiciones. Queremos ver correcciones de 200 puntos en el stoxx, no bajaditas de pobres.



Yo no estoy descaradamente a favor de los alcistas, pero mientras no vea una caida muy fuerte significa que seguimos subiendo. Ya dije ayer que hoy es dia de cierre de carteras y mañana los leoncios entrarán a saco en el mercado, con estos mimbres no puedo ponerme bajista.

Por otra parte yo no controlo el mercado, no tengo un joystick como kujire y tener una fe a prueba de bombas aunque pierda muchísimo dinero como alguien de este hilo no me parece la actitud adecuada en bolsa.

Si quieres ver caidas fuertes cambiate a los bonos, si ciertas personas se hubiesen puesto cortas en el futuro del bund, del bobl o el schatz sin stops como suelen hacer ahora estarían nadando en la abundancia


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Vale, ahora sí que empieza lo bueno.



Le veo con ganas... 



Saludos


----------



## Claca (30 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no estoy descaradamente a favor de los alcistas, pero mientras no vea una caida muy fuerte significa que seguimos subiendo. Ya dije ayer que hoy es dia de cierre de carteras y mañana los leoncios entrarán a saco en el mercado, con estos mimbres no puedo ponerme bajista.
> 
> Por otra parte yo no controlo el mercado, no tengo un joystick como kujire y tener una fe a prueba de bombas aunque pierda muchísimo dinero como alguien de este hilo no me parece la actitud adecuada en bolsa.
> 
> Si quieres ver caidas fuertes cambiate a los bonos, si ciertas personas se hubiesen puesto cortas en el futuro del bund, del bobl o el schatz sin stops como suelen hacer ahora estarían nadando en la abundancia



Coño, Mulder, que era para animar el hilo 

PD: Eso sí, sueles clavarla más cuando va en mi contra. No sé por qué, pero es así. Y da rabia. Mucha :


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

Al final me he podido salir de ACX en 13.30, las llevaba más de una semana encima en un lateral agonioso que no se decidía ni a bajar ni a subir, hubo un dia que llegó a este objetivo pero no estaba delante del ordenador para ejecutar la orden.

Ahora espero a ponerme largo hacia el final del día en alguna cosilla.


----------



## Claca (30 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Le veo con ganas...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Mi última operación fue un largo... Son remordimientos 






(aunque las plusvalías ayudan a sobrellevarlo )


----------



## Speculo (30 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La conclusión es la misma que la de ayer, parece que da lo mismo que el primer o segundo trimestre sean alcistas. Los números son exactamente los mismos.



Sí. Parece que da un poco lo mismo la posterioridad al posible maquillaje de junio. Julio es alcista o bajista según le venga el aire.

Pues nada. Si se me van ocurriendo otras posibilidades de donde poder tirar, te las voy comentando. A ver si vamos sacando algo en claro.

Al fin y al cabo, sean líneas de tendencia, figuras, ondas, o lo que sea, todo acaba siendo estadística.


----------



## carvil (30 Jun 2009)

Buenos dias 

Por el momento la resistencia fuerte aguanta (924-925). El volumen que se negoció el viernes y ayer fué ínfimo (Como bien explicó LCSASC). Atentos hoy a los Fundamentales y a los 150$ de GS.

Salu2


----------



## chollero (30 Jun 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> buenos días,
> 
> extracto de una conversación telefonica ayer noche con mi padre:
> 
> ...



si le hubieses hecho caso a tu padre, hubieses ganado mas, es que dudas de que llegemos a 11000 y mas?


----------



## Bambi (30 Jun 2009)

si el Ibex supera los 11000 durante este verano (que es el plazo que daban) me como mis propias orejas


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> si el Ibex supera los 11000 durante este verano (que es el plazo que daban) me como mis propias orejas



Dile a tu padre que lo de gacela se le queda corto... sin acritud... 



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (30 Jun 2009)

ninguna ofensa Tonuel, hay que tener en cuenta que si no hay pastos las gacelas se van de las llanuras, ser gacela no está tan mal si sabes correr


----------



## Claca (30 Jun 2009)

Señores, tengo que irme ya y cierro la posición porque no me gusta dejar las cosas en manos de stops cuando estoy fuera del ordenador. Finalmente el corto me ha dado para un par de entradas de cine con refrescos y palomitas.

Voy a la junta a beber cerveza que por algo es la industria de la casa. 

Mucha suerte a todos.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (30 Jun 2009)

vaya barrida de stops no?


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

No era técnicamente una barrida, aunque algo ha habido, sino una onda 2a bajista, al menos en gráfico de 10 mins., hablo del Stoxx, donde también se ha visto.

Yo me he puesto corto tras la barrida.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (30 Jun 2009)

Lateralbajismo dominante


----------



## Bayne (30 Jun 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Lateralbajismo dominante



Esta expresión me recuerda a la famosa "revalorización negativa" de los pisitos


----------



## Deudor (30 Jun 2009)

Me da que tiene que estar subiendo el VIX como la espuma.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (30 Jun 2009)

estaba en una reunión

me refería a la barrida del SAN


a proposito cuando habla el botas, yo hasta que no hable el botas y diga los beneficios de 5000 millones yo paso de ponerme corto me parece que va a subir un pelín mas


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Me da que tiene que estar subiendo el VIX como la espuma.



El miniVIX de R4 baja ahora mismo un 3.45% desde apertura.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (30 Jun 2009)

posis del san


71.209 8,63 8,64 102.781 0,01 21.501.754 11:34:15 
56.437 8,625 8,645 52.057 
60.316 8,62 8,65 351.657 
54.437 8,615 8,655 7.967 
91.962 8,61 8,66 125.040


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

Me salí de mis 2 minis con 100 leuros y ahora esperar que hable el botas, que es capaz de llevar a los 9 euracos al SAN y a los 9900 al IBEX.


----------



## Bayne (30 Jun 2009)

Hasta donde yo sé, no hay ningún tipo de presentación de resultados esta semana...


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Hasta donde yo sé, no hay ningún tipo de presentación de resultados esta semana...



He gogleado un poco y _na de na_. A ver, ¿Quien ha soltado el bulo para asustar a los cortistas?


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> He gogleado un poco y _na de na_. A ver, ¿Quien ha soltado el bulo para asustar a los cortistas?



Banesto presentará sus cuentas del primer semestre el miércoles 8 de julio - elEconomista.es


Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (30 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> He gogleado un poco y _na de na_. A ver, ¿Quien ha soltado el bulo para asustar a los cortistas?



joder yo creía que el 30 hablaba el botas


pues lo siento me habré equivocado


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> joder yo creía que el 30 hablaba el botas
> 
> 
> pues lo siento me habré equivocado



No pasa nada, además ha servido la falsa alerta para no meternos en corto en el SAN que vuelve a estar casi en máximos.


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

Si veis que posteo más de lo normal es que me quiero quitar de encima lo de _Casero de botin_. :

Sabéis qué, me voy un rato a la guardería a quemar posts, con poles y tal


----------



## donpepito (30 Jun 2009)

Buenos días.

Un nuevo día alcista... o al menos es lo que pretenden hacernos creer.

TRE... camino de los 35,00€ en un par de días entregan dividendo... cada vez tengo mas claro que las caídas llegarán despues del verano.


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jun 2009)




----------



## Bambi (30 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Un nuevo día alcista... o al menos es lo que pretenden hacernos creer.
> 
> TRE... camino de los 35,00€ en un par de días entregan dividendo... cada vez tengo mas claro que las caídas llegarán despues del verano.



tu creo recordar que tenías objetivo 38, parece una pasada... ¿piensas aguantar tanto? yo estoy largo desde 30,9, a 35 ya no respondo


----------



## donpepito (30 Jun 2009)

Depende del mercado de aquí al viernes... dos escenarios:

Recupera el dividendo el mismo día y sigue hasta los 38,00€

Pullback a los 30,00€

Mantengo hasta el viernes.


----------



## Bambi (30 Jun 2009)

no hablas mierda

pero me cuesta ver que siga a partir de 35 con la misma fuerza


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> *no hablas mierda*
> 
> pero me cuesta ver que siga a partir de 35 con la misma fuerza



:


Me parece que no sabe usted con quien está hablando... :


Saludos :


----------



## Bambi (30 Jun 2009)

era un cumplido Tonuel

menos mal TEF ¿no?, si no esto se nos iba de las manos


----------



## Speculo (30 Jun 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> era un cumplido Tonuel
> 
> menos mal TEF ¿no?, si no esto se nos iba de las manos



Sí ¿Te fijas lo que pasa cuando SAN sube un poco menos? Que TEF cae un poco menos también...

No se les vaya a descuadrar el invento.


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2009)

Cárpatos dijo:


> No olvidemos tampoco el tremendo dato que dimos ayer por el que vimos que *el 80% del volumen del NYSE está única y exclusivamente en manos de los program trading*. Lo terrible es que estos altamente sofisticados programas (coste mínimo 5 millones de euros anuales en adelante) no los tienen más de 15 a 20 bancos. Es decir que el mercado está totalmente dominado por unas pocas manos fuertes.
> 
> En cualquier caso no olvidemos el importante papel que ha tenido el maquillaje de fin de trimestre en las alzas sin volumen del último día. Parece que este trimestre ha habido empujones. Los fondos quieren aparecer en sus informes trimestrales como que tienen los valores que más han subido, aunque los compraran el último día... de ahí las prisas por comprar todos los mejores...



Mulder... no pierda el tiempo con sus sistemas y cómprese uno de esos program trading... :



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

> Originalmente Escrito por Cárpatos
> No olvidemos tampoco el tremendo dato que dimos ayer por el que vimos que el 80% del volumen del NYSE está única y exclusivamente en manos de los program trading. Lo terrible es que estos altamente sofisticados programas (coste mínimo 5 millones de euros anuales en adelante) no los tienen más de 15 a 20 bancos. Es decir que el mercado está totalmente dominado por unas pocas manos fuertes.
> 
> En cualquier caso no olvidemos el importante papel que ha tenido el maquillaje de fin de trimestre en las alzas sin volumen del último día. Parece que este trimestre ha habido empujones. Los fondos quieren aparecer en sus informes trimestrales como que tienen los valores que más han subido, aunque los compraran el último día... de ahí las prisas por comprar todos los mejores...



Es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola, si estos progrmas de trading no movieran el volumen que mueven tampoco servirían para nada.

De hecho creo que el objetivo principal de estos super-programas de los bancos es "pillarse" unos a otros, vamos, puro póker.


----------



## Speculo (30 Jun 2009)

De todas formas, yo esto del maquillaje no lo entiendo muy bien. Ni creo que lo entiendan los que hablan con tanta soltura de él.
¿Qué se maquilla exactamente? ¿Los resultados respecto al mismo periodo del año anterior? ¿Con respecto a la apertura de este? Porque si es lo primero, puede pasar, pero si es con respecto a este, recordemos que estamos en máximos anuales. No sé qué maquillaje se le puede hacer a un máximo. Quizás que parezca más máximo de lo que es, pero me parece un tanto absurdo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jun 2009)

Buenas gente... Os pongo lo más importante a partir de ahora en USA:

*- S&P/CaseShiller compuesto-20 EE.UU..
*30 de junio de 2009, Abril. Estimación: -18.55% y/y. Dato Previo: -18,70% y/y. 15:00

*- S&P/CaseShiller Índice precio EE.UU..
*30 de junio de 2009, Abril. Dato Previo: 139.99. 15:00

*- Índice manufacturero de Chicag EE.UU..
*30 de junio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: 38.8. Dato Previo: 34.9. 15:45

*- Confianza consumidor EE.UU..
*30 de junio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: 55.1. Dato Previo: 54.9. 16:00

*- Propensión al consumo ABC EE.UU..
*30 de junio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: -47. Dato Previo: -53. 23:00

*- Bullard, presidente de la Fed de St. Louis da una conferencia en Philadelphia EE.UU..
*30 de junio de 2009, Junio. 18:00

*- Hoenig, presidente de la Fed de Kansas, da una conferencia en la Universidad de New York EE.UU..
*30 de junio de 2009, Junio. 22:10 

De las conferencias, a ver si Kujire nos hace un resumen... 

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> De todas formas, yo esto del maquillaje no lo entiendo muy bien. Ni creo que lo entiendan los que hablan con tanta soltura de él.
> ¿Qué se maquilla exactamente? ¿Los resultados respecto al mismo periodo del año anterior? ¿Con respecto a la apertura de este? Porque si es lo primero, puede pasar, pero si es con respecto a este, recordemos que estamos en máximos anuales. No sé qué maquillaje se le puede hacer a un máximo. Quizás que parezca más máximo de lo que es, pero me parece un tanto absurdo.



EXPANSIÓN: El ibex culmina el primer semestre en positivo. Los expertos recomiendan sobreponderar en renta variable.

CINCO DÍAS: El ibex remonta y cierra la primera mitad del año en positivo...

Telediario: Conectamos en directo desde la bolsa de Madrid, donde xxxxx está en el parquet, parece ser que el ibex a alcanzado los 9800 puntos con alzas generalizadas lideradas por Telefónica, Santander...

PD: yo tampoco me lo explico, ¿de qué le sirve a un fondo terminar el semestre con San y Tef en su cartera pero con pérdidas en lo que va de año?

Supongo que se trata de vendérselo todo a los fondos "malos" a precios altos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

Bueno, como veo que el cotarro no está muy animado, lo animo yo, la encuesta del mes de junio termina hoy:



> El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de junio:
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.424,30 + 3%= 9.707,03)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.424,30 - 3%= 9.141,57)
> ...



Ganan los alcistas salvo que el ibex baje 130 puntos de aquí a las cinco y media, todo puede pasar.

Queda inaugurada la encuesta del mes de julio, voy a dejar votar hasta la apertura del jueves porque pensé que este mes tenía 31 días y se me ha pasado la fecha. Tomo como referencia el cierre del ibex de ayer.

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de julio:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.845,70 + 3%= 10.141,07)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.845,7 - 3%= 9.550,33)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 10.141,07 y 9.550,33)

Ale, a votar, que es gratis, se puede votar hoy y mañana.


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

Ya he dejado de ser _Casero de Botin_, bendita guardería 

Mira que llegan a salir datos estadísticos día sí, día también en los USA, sociólogo / estadístico debe ser trabajo asegurado.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Jun 2009)

Empiezo yo.

pecata minuta-----------A------------ +1


----------



## chollero (30 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Bueno, como veo que el cotarro no está muy animado, lo animo yo, la encuesta del mes de junio termina hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chollero ------------------------------- A


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

Que aburrimiento de dia, al final me salí del corto en el Stoxx con 1 un punto de beneficio, ya entraré cuando haya algo más de volatilidad.

A ver si toca cuando abran los gringos esta tarde.

Para la encuesta de benditaliquidez:

Mulder ------- A -------- +1

Uso el Stoxx como referencia, de ahí que no acierte con las bajadas, pero si el Ibex se empeña en subir pues hale ahí hay madera.


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Que aburrimiento de dia, al final me salí del corto en el Stoxx con 1 un punto de beneficio, ya entraré cuando haya algo más de volatilidad.
> 
> A ver si toca cuando abran los gringos esta tarde.
> 
> ...



Ahora estaba comparando el Eurostoxx con el Ibex y veo que se han desacoplado los niveles desde esta mañana, con el Eurostoxx en 2836 esta mañana el Ibex estaba bien rojo y ahora no hay quien lo baje del verde, aunque por poco.

rosonero ----------- C ----------------0


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de julio:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.845,70 + 3%= 10.141,07)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.845,7 - 3%= 9.550,33)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 10.141,07 y 9.550,33)

pecata minuta-----------A----------- +1
Chollero ----------------A ----------- +1
Mulder ----------------- A ---------- +1


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

Y esta va para LCASC que decía algo del volumen:

De Cárpatos:



> No hay mucho que decir en esta semana tan especial. Sigue encima de la mesa el “window dressing” de final de mes, trimestre y medio año con lo que se espera que la volatilidad aumente en puntos determinados del mercado como la aparición de los datos macro, ya que esta semana acortada por la festividad del día de la Independencia, se agolpan todos en muy poco tiempo. Precisamente esa fiesta hace que se espere una bajada de volumen según se vaya acercando el viernes, lo que ayuda a ver exageraciones de movimientos.


----------



## Bayne (30 Jun 2009)

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de julio:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.845,70 + 3%= 10.141,07)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.845,7 - 3%= 9.550,33)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 10.141,07 y 9.550,33)

pecata minuta-----------A----------- +1
Chollero ----------------A ----------- +1
Mulder ----------------- A ---------- +1
Bayne------------------C ------------ 0
rosonero----------------C ------------ 0


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2009)

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de julio:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.845,70 + 3%= 10.141,07)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.845,7 - 3%= 9.550,33)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 10.141,07 y 9.550,33)

pecata minuta-----------A----------- +1
Chollero ----------------A ----------- +1
Mulder ----------------- A ---------- +1
Bayne------------------C ------------ 0
rosonero----------------C ------------ 0
tonuel------------------B ------------ -1


Para variar... 



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

Mulder, esta tarde por donde van los tiros? Tocar los 930 del SP y bajar? :


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Mulder, esta tarde por donde van los tiros? Tocar los 930 del SP y bajar? :



Eso parece por el momento, pero estamos extremadamente laterales, no me gusta nada cuando las bolsas se ponen a mariposear de esta forma.


----------



## Kujire (30 Jun 2009)

Buenos veraniegos dias!

Yo estoy con Mulder en que deberíamos caer un poco, sin embargo, hasta que no vea que baja el PAPELÓN Index, va a ser dificil, como es algo bastante nuevo pues lo veo con precaución pero de momento indica alcista, y a poco que jueguen con otros aspectos de la economía siempre pueden subir un poco, nada serio. Los cocos estarían sujetando los mercados con alzas positivas, lo justo para salir por la tele de que la cosa va bien jur jur ... han de estar atentos porque, tenemos una "ventana temporal" para caer, según el plan de los cocos, una vez pasada esa ventana, los cocos cumplirán su misión y todos nos pondremos alcistas y los brotes verdes volverán y es verano, sol, playita, independence day chimpún chimpún


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

Según ha puesto LCASC a las 16:00 toca conocer el índice de confianza del consumidor.

Ése sí es un dato macro que puede hacer que se mueva el cotarro, supongo que si los americanos ahorran cada vez más, será porque el índice de confianza no anda muy boyante y la propensión marginal al consumo tampoco.

Ya veremos, porque yo estoy al límite del dolor, como salga bueno voy a sufrir bastante.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

Joder, ¿tan malo ha sido?


----------



## Kujire (30 Jun 2009)

Ïndice de Confianza del Consumidor Peor de lo Esperado


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2009)

tic tac tic tac... 





Pero hoy acabamos subiendo un 3%... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

Pues yo acabo de ponerme corto otra vez, a ver si ahora llegamos a algún sitio, volatilidad parece que ya hay.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

Había noticias de que los americanos estaban ahorrando más que nunca, eso no es un cambio puntual, si en plena crisis se ahorra más es porque, en mayor o menor medida, ha cambiado la percepción, la mentalidad.

Tardará en recuperarse ese dato, y supongo que la propensión marginal al consumo lo mismo.

(Menos mal, me ha salvado la campana, creo que a Speculo también)


----------



## Kujire (30 Jun 2009)

Atentos, estamos cerca del punto de no retorno para los cocos, o nos paran por estos niveles o nos vamos por el barranquillo:


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

actual 49,30
pronostico 55,80
previo 54,90


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2009)

Yo sólo veo guano...




como siempre...





Saludos


----------



## pyn (30 Jun 2009)

Hoy cerramos en -1,15% mínimo.


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2009)

Dame veneno... :



Saludos :


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

Con esta bajada en vertical tras la publicación del indicador vienen ganas de hacer un poco el kamikaze cuando lleguen los próximos. :


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2009)

Que alguien saque un brote verde... por diossss.... :





Saludos


----------



## Kujire (30 Jun 2009)

...ya están metiendo el freno, empezamos a recuperar, atentos de momento todavía tenemos partida, cuidado con ser impaciente


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ...ya están metiendo el freno, empezamos a recuperar, atentos de momento todavía tenemos partida, cuidado con ser impaciente



Yo veo que se desploma sin remisión... no se usted... :



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

Fuera del corto en el Stoxx:

2426 -> 2408 
+18 puntos

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yQiTuRDT9SI&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yQiTuRDT9SI&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Aunque se que va a bajar más.


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

Mulder, vamos a buscar esos 2379 del Eurostoxx qué decías estas mañana?


----------



## carvil (30 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes 

GS pierde los 148$


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Mulder, vamos a buscar esos 2379 del Eurostoxx qué decías estas mañana?



Muy probablemente.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

El dato que ha puesto Rosonero es malo, malo, malo de cojones.

Mira que tenían ganas de aguantarlo...

Eso por subirlo tanto antes de un dato importante, YO YA ESTABA AL LÍMITE, JODER CÓMO AGUANTO EL DOLOR, SOY COMO TONUEL, QUÉ COJONES, SOY ESPARTANO.

Speculo, ¿ande andas?


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Jun 2009)

Buenas tardes ^^

Para mi hasta que no perdamos los 913-4 no ha cambiado nada. Así que paciencia, que luego la cagamos jaja.







En gordo:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_TwUS3GyHKsQ/SkkjB3AVUGI/AAAAAAAAA_k/ShNKWvOVbFI/s1600-h/spx5.png

Un saludo

Como veis este tío es el AMO. Yo ya no pienso que lo hago mal ... jaja


----------



## Kujire (30 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo veo que se desploma sin remisión... no se usted... :
> 
> Saludos :




A LOS BOTES:!!!!

...bien cargados de cortos claro


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Jun 2009)

Joooooo, que voy a perder la porra


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> A LOS BOTES:!!!!
> 
> ...bien cargados de cortos claro





<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iCFGbh6m4-M&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iCFGbh6m4-M&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

Corto de nuevo con dos minis, más vale tarde que nunca. 

Por cierto, me parece que si hoy caíamos 130 puntos el índice foril de Junio cambiaba de color, ¿es así Bendita? :


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Joooooo, que voy a perder la porra



Hasta el jueves a las 9:00 hora peninsular puedes votar lo que quieras, cambia al voto pero piensa que es triste votar en función de lo que haga el mercado durante una hora o dos horas.

Aunque el dato de consumo es importantísimo, si quieren parar esto van a tener que sacar datos para contrarrestar de debajo de las piedras, aquí no hay brotes ni nada, si no hay consumo no hay inversión y no hay nada.

Por cierto, la encuesta de junio está en el aire, queda una hora y ganan los alcistas por 50 puntos. 

Tonul, empuja que puedes acertar tu primera encuesta, aunque yo prefiero remontar un poco antes del cierre para despistar y que mañana haya gap a la baja, eso estaría bien.


Edito: ¿te referías a la de junio?, vale, vale, es la emoción bajista que me embarga...


----------



## carvil (30 Jun 2009)

GS pierde los 147$ esta en el limite


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^^
> 
> Para mi *hasta que no perdamos los 913-4 no ha cambiado nada.* Así que paciencia, que luego la cagamos jaja.
> 
> ...





A ver si en una hora nos da tiempo de ir a hacerles una visita


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Edito: ¿te referías a la de junio?, vale, vale, es la emoción bajista que me embarga...



Si, claro, a esa me refería... a la de junio.


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Tonul, empuja que puedes acertar tu primera encuesta...




Les he puesto música y todo... 


Saludos


----------



## Speculo (30 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Speculo, ¿ande andas?



Por aquí ando............. Mirando las velas.


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

Joer Tonuel estarás contento, tienes hasta el más gacelilla del foro a corto (que nadie se me ofenda, puedo ser yo mismo) 

Vamos, que llegamos a los 913 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> A ver si en una hora nos da tiempo de ir a hacerles una visita



Me estoy volviendo muuy desconfiado y ya nada más que veo posibles formas de encularnos . Demasiado rápido... y hondo, que aún queda tooda la tarde.

Lo que me ha gustado es el toque a la Resistencia y caída. En estos días es muy difícil ganar pasta... así que paciencia y que me lo den al menos un poco mascadito.

un saludo


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> A ver si en una hora nos da tiempo de ir a hacerles una visita



No se si llegaremos a ese nivel pero creo que hoy nos iremos a visitar el 900.


----------



## Speculo (30 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No se si llegaremos a ese nivel pero creo que hoy nos iremos a visitar el 900.



Tampoco te pases...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> A LOS BOTES:!!!!
> 
> ...bien cargados de cortos claro



(Léase con ritmo de canción de Georgie Dann)

Mami, ¿qué será lo que quiere el cooocooo?
Mami, ¿qué será lo que quiere el cooocooo?

EL COCO NO PUEDE, EL COCO NO PUEDE, NO PUEDE MANIPULAAAR...


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No se si llegaremos a ese nivel pero creo que hoy nos iremos a visitar el 900.



Mulder no me tientes que dejo abierto el corto hasta mañana y luego me convierto en un Tonuel más que te buscará las cosquillas


----------



## Kujire (30 Jun 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!

*SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL juas!!*


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

Kujire contente, que hasta descuadras la pantalla


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2009)

Yo me tenia que haber puesto corto en el DAX coño... el ibex es de pobres... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

Tal vez el 900 lo veamos mañana en apertura, a pesar de todo mañana toca subir.

Lo siento por la corriente eternobajista del hilo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Les he puesto música y todo...
> 
> 
> Saludos



(Esto con la voz de Joaquín Luqui, el de los 40 principales).

GUAUUU, GUAAUUUU, GUAAAU, QUÉ FUERTE, QUÉ FUERTE, TÚ Y YO LO SABÍAMOS, TONUEL.


----------



## Speculo (30 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tal vez el 900 lo veamos mañana en apertura, a pesar de todo mañana toca subir.
> 
> Lo siento por la corriente eternobajista del hilo



Yo estoy contigo. Según el gráfico que llevo (no lo pongo porque no se entendería nada de la cantidad de líneas que tiene tiradas), mañana toca una subidita. Pero pasado creo que se va a seguir bajando.


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

No me jod....... un día sube y otro baja, la bolsa no tiene más secreto que ese, más o menos esa es la regla general, no?


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> No me jod....... un día sube y otro baja, la bolsa no tiene más secreto que ese, más o menos esa es la regla general, no?



NO 

(+10 caracteres)


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tal vez el 900 lo veamos mañana en apertura, *a pesar de todo mañana toca subir*.
> 
> Lo siento por la corriente eternobajista del hilo




Es lo que necesitaba leer... gracias hamijo... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jun 2009)

pasaba por aqui a saludar


----------



## pyn (30 Jun 2009)

Pero ¿no os parece muy extraño que hay demasiada gente esperando que baje? Vamos que creo que medio foro está corto y eso lo saben quienes lo tienen que saber.


----------



## donpepito (30 Jun 2009)

No hay que tener prisa por hacer dinero.... la señal os llegará de otro modo.


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Pero ¿no os parece muy extraño que hay demasiada gente esperando que baje? Vamos que creo que medio foro está corto y eso lo saben quienes lo tienen que saber.



A mi me parece que el foro no es el reflejo del gacelerismo patrio... sin acritud... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No hay que tener prisa por hacer dinero.... la señal os llegará de otro modo.




YA... pero y lo que nos reimos... 



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

Ya cerré un corto, si rebota un poco igual abro otro.


----------



## Speculo (30 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ya cerré un corto, si rebota un poco igual abro otro.



Ahora rebotará algo... Por sobreventa.


----------



## donpepito (30 Jun 2009)

Que sentido tiene... vender y comprar la misma agencia la misma posi, TRE?


----------



## Carolus Rex (30 Jun 2009)

Joder que viaje............

El Mio.....

pecata minuta-----------A----------- +1
Chollero ----------------A ----------- +1
Mulder ----------------- A ---------- +1
Bayne------------------C ------------ 0
rosonero----------------C ------------ 0
Carolus-----------------B ---------- -1


¡¡¡¡VAPPARRIBA!!! ¿NO?


----------



## Bambi (30 Jun 2009)

va tonuel, si esta bajada puede ser la oportunidad que esperar de abrir un largo a SAN, si te mueres de ganas, mira 8,51! corre que se te escapa


----------



## pyn (30 Jun 2009)

Pues yo creo, que quienes han mantenido artificialmente el ibex en verde durante largas jornadas, sabiendo que había mucha gente esperando a que esto petase, han dicho, bueno la próxima noticia pseudonegativa que haya lo hacemos bajar un 2% para que los que esten cortos sigan en esas posiciones y los que estan largos les entre el pánico ante el miedo de perder el tren de bajada y vendan. 

Humildemente y adminitiendo que tengo tanta idea como niputaidea, pues creo que seguiremos subiendo hasta los 10.000 . Esto es para coger impulso, tal vez hoy y mañana.


----------



## Bambi (30 Jun 2009)

quieren que sueltes las tuyas DonPepito, no te dejes embaucar


----------



## sapito (30 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que sentido tiene... vender y comprar la misma agencia la misma posi, TRE?



¿ Atraer el precio al de la posición?
¿ Aparentar mayor volumen?

Así de primeras no se me ocurre nada más...


----------



## Speculo (30 Jun 2009)

Petróleo 68,7. También le están dando lo suyo.


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> va tonuel, si esta bajada puede ser la oportunidad que esperar de abrir un largo a SAN, si te mueres de ganas, mira 8,51! corre que se te escapa




Eso nunca lo verán sus ojos... :


Al botas no le compro papeles ni a 2€...



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

Como tengamos media hora de rebote hasta el cierre, abro cortos a las 17:29:59 (todo un clásico)

Aunque bueno, igual pierde el S&P el 900 y el ibex abre con gap al alza, ya no me extrañaría nada...


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

Yo voy a esperar a última hora de hoy para ponerme largo o, tal vez, a mañana a primera hora, creo que aun queda algo más por bajar pero ya se les ha terminado parte del fuelle.

edito: S&P y Stoxx se han quedado muy cerca de los objetivos que tenía, tal vez les den el último estirón abajo antes de las 22.


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

Vamos!!!!! La media hora de descanso se ha acabado, podemos seguir bajando. :


----------



## Speculo (30 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Como tengamos media hora de rebote hasta el cierre, abro cortos a las 17:29:59 (todo un clásico)
> 
> Aunque bueno, igual pierde el S&P el 900 y el ibex abre con gap al alza, ya no me extrañaría nada...



Los que llevaban algo comprado de esta mañana se han llevado una buena colleja. A ver quién es el guapo que se mete ahora.


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Vamos!!!!! La media hora de descanso se ha acabado, podemos seguir bajando. :



El único que ha recuperado un poco es el ibex... mira que me extraña... que raro... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El único que ha recuperado un poco es el ibex... mira que me extraña... que raro... :



Es Stoxx ya ha recuperado 14 puntos desde el mínimo del día.


----------



## donpepito (30 Jun 2009)

Ya tenemos catalizador para el rebote... INDICE CHICAGO EMPRESARIAL... mejor de lo esperado.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

De aquí al cierre el ibex es capaz de tocar los 9800 otra vez.

Pero le atizo, juro que le atizo...


----------



## carvil (30 Jun 2009)

Todavia queda bajada


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Jun 2009)

No doy abasto a leer y a escribir... como os emocionáis cuando la cosa baja...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No doy abasto a leer y a escribir... como os emocionáis cuando la cosa baja...



Depende de lo que hables...


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es Stoxx ya ha recuperado 14 puntos desde el mínimo del día.



Ya lo veo... 

Que siga la música...


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iCFGbh6m4-M&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iCFGbh6m4-M&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

Ay, que no rebota y me quedo fuera...


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

Caoentó, SP y Eurostoxx vuelven a caer y el IBEX ni se immuta, empiezo a entender a muchos foreros y su inquina con el Ibex :


----------



## carvil (30 Jun 2009)

Ojo el volumen es decreciente


----------



## Speculo (30 Jun 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya tenemos catalizador para el rebote... INDICE CHICAGO EMPRESARIAL... mejor de lo esperado.



Ese salió antes que el otro... Creo.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Caoentó, SP y Eurostoxx vuelven a caer y el IBEX ni se immuta, empiezo a entender a muchos foreros y su inquina con el Ibex :



Eso te pasa por pasarte al lado oscuro y empezar con los cortos. Con lo feliz que eras con tus largos, a la antigua usanza...

Traidor y antipatriota.


----------



## donpepito (30 Jun 2009)

Ya sabes que tienden a digerir la información poco a poco.


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Eso te pasa por pasarte al lado oscuro y empezar con los cortos. Con lo feliz que eras con tus largos, a la antigua usanza...
> 
> Traidor y antipatriota.



La verdad es que se hubiera seguido con mis largos en SAN hubiera hecho una pasta casi sin querer. Como decía el anuncio Be water my friend 

Como estás de tu pillada? o estás ya en liquidez?


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2009)

Ibex +1350 points con el Down... broteverdismo en estado puro... :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Jun 2009)

Ya veréis como al final del día en el Sp nos los dejan en 913-14. Aunque tengo unas ganas de ver los 8XX ains...

Un saludo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

17:29:59-------->Ibex 9800-----> cortoooooos


----------



## donpepito (30 Jun 2009)

Ibex cierra en -0,63%


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

Un empujoncito más y el Ibex acaba en verde, increíble. :

Me quedo con mis dos cortos para mañana, porque el gap a la baja puede ser de aupa, eso sí, antes de las 10:00 liquidez.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> La verdad es que se hubiera seguido con mis largos en SAN hubiera hecho una pasta casi sin querer. Como decía el anuncio Be water my friend
> 
> Como estás de tu pillada? o estás ya en liquidez?



¿Liquidez? ¿Qué es eso? Ja ja ja.
Sigo con mis poquitas Accionas a 94 euros. Mañana cobro dividendo y no las pienso vender hasta recuperar, aunque sea en 2011.

Y nada, ahora mismo no me planteo jugar nada más en el casino, digo, la bolsa. Necesito pasta porque en Septiembre me caso, y no veas la burbuja que hay en torno a todo lo relacionado con bodas... y esa, de momento, no ha explotado.


----------



## donpepito (30 Jun 2009)

PC... a tu edad te vas a casar.... estás segura?


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> 17:29:59-------->Ibex 9800-----> cortoooooos



Pues ahí lo tienes. Venga vamos a hacer compañía a Tonuel.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Jun 2009)

Cerraremos por encima de 9.800 que queda mucho más bonito...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

Ahí lo tenemos, asomando la cabeza por encima del 9800, listo para atizarle...

¿Voluntarios?

Ahora que llega la hora siento como un escalofrío...


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ahí lo tenemos, asomando la cabeza por encima del 9800, listo para atizarle...
> 
> ¿Voluntarios?
> 
> Ahora que llega la hora siento como un escalofrío...



Venga, venga, no me seas .... y véndete ya, yo me quedo corto para mañana, ya ni miro.

Edito. Corre!!!! SP volviendo a caer, 914


----------



## Bambi (30 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> La verdad es que se hubiera seguido con mis largos en SAN hubiera hecho una pasta casi sin querer.



si es que D. Emilio da muchas alegrías, no sé porque le tenéis tanta manía


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

Joder, en vez de vender he comprado, he tenido que vender otros dos.

Comisión por triplicado, su puta madre menos mal que son sólo 7 euros por contrato.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

Ale, Rosonero, ya somos tú y yo contra Mulder, que creo que iba a ponerse largo al cierre.


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jun 2009)

NO TENEIS FÉ HAMIJOS...


mañana empieza otro mes


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cerraremos por encima de 9.800 que queda mucho más bonito...



Pues va a ser que no...


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ale, Rosonero, ya somos tú y yo contra Mulder, que creo que iba a ponerse largo al cierre.



Cuando hablo de cierre en el Stoxx me refiero a las 22:00, no a las 17:30.

edito: a pesar de todo podría ponerme largo si llega a 2378-75, o por ahí, daría igual la hora.


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Liquidez? ¿Qué es eso? Ja ja ja.
> Sigo con mis poquitas Accionas a 94 euros. Mañana cobro dividendo y no las pienso vender hasta recuperar, aunque sea en 2011.
> 
> Y nada, ahora mismo no me planteo jugar nada más en el casino, digo, la bolsa. Necesito pasta porque en Septiembre me caso, y no veas la burbuja que hay en torno a todo lo relacionado con bodas... y esa, de momento, no ha explotado.



Pues enhorabuena por la boda. En cuanto a la pillada, quien sabe, igual cualquier día de estos el Ibex hace una incursión en los 11.000 sin que el resto de índices se entere.

Y ya que estamos, anunciar que en Octubre seré papá, el mes de este foro por execelencia, quería llamarle Max (por lo del Mad Max) pero mi mujer no me deja 

De ahí en adelante si tengo una pillada siempre podré decir que le estoy haciendo cartera a mi hijo


----------



## donpepito (30 Jun 2009)

Enhorabuena ROSONERO... eso de tanto empujar Al IBEX... dá sus frutos. XD


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Jun 2009)

Juas ,Pecata ¿Te casas? Para mi que ya lo estabas... Ya se porqué pariento no nos puede ver jajaja.

Como buena burbujista espero que tus visillos sean de los baratos y el viaje de bodas a Canarias, que hay que apoyar el turismo patrio.

 Felicidades...

Edito:

Felicidades Rosonero ^___^! (Llamale Óscar, a mi no me importa... jaja)


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jun 2009)

913.9

y no es una emisora


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuando hablo de cierre en el Stoxx me refiero a las 22:00, no a las 17:30.
> 
> edito: a pesar de todo podría ponerme largo si llega a 2378-75, o por ahí, daría igual la hora.



Joder, eso me parece mucho mejor, me extrañaba que te fueras a poner corto al cierre del ibex, reconozco que me hizo dudar, últimamente aciertas bastante.

Aunque con los objetivos a varios días de distancia se te suele ir un poco la mano, el 94x del S&P ahora parece más difícil hasta que algún otro dato no contrarrestre el jarro de agua fría de hoy.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues enhorabuena por la boda. En cuanto a la pillada, quien sabe, igual cualquier día de estos el Ibex hace una incursión en los 11.000 sin que el resto de índices se entere.
> 
> Y ya que estamos, anunciar que en Octubre seré papá, el mes de este foro por execelencia, quería llamarle Max (por lo del Mad Max) pero mi mujer no me deja
> 
> De ahí en adelante si tengo una pillada siempre podré decir que le estoy haciendo cartera a mi hijo



Enhorabuena!!!! Un nuevo burbujito entre nosotros.
Si tu mujer no te deja ponerle Max, prueba con Tochovista, por lo de "será en Octubre"...


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 913.9
> 
> y no es una emisora



El mínimo del día en el mini-S&P es 908.25


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas ,Pecata ¿Te casas? Para mi que ya lo estabas... Ya se porqué pariento no nos puede ver jajaja.
> 
> Como buena burbujista espero que tus visillos sean de los baratos y el viaje de bodas a Canarias, que hay que apoyar el turismo patrio.
> 
> ...



La boda es una formalidad... vivo en pecado hace muchos años. 
El viaje de bodas... intentaré ir todo lo lejos que pueda aunque tenga que comer mortadela en lonchas finas durante el resto del año.


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

Pecata Minuta, no te preocupes por el pariento, cuando te hayas casado mandas tu en casa, da igual como ocurra, ocurrirá.

Es al tendencia que sigue todo matrimonio 

Y a benditaliquidez enhorabuena, si algo te sale mal y vas a mantener a largo plazo di que lo haces 'para pagarle la universidad al niño con los dividendos'


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2009)

Los manipuladores del ibex tienen un par... de eso no hay duda...


What crisis...???



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jun 2009)

cuando llevemos 1492 de diferencia será la señal, recurden... 

igual que la señal fueron los 666 en el SP


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> cuando llevemos 1492 de diferencia será la señal, recurden...
> 
> igual que la señal fueron los 666 en el SP



¿En ese nivel habremos descubierto América?


----------



## Alexandros (30 Jun 2009)

Enhorabuena al futuro padre y a la futura esposa.

Que el Mad Max de Octubre os coja confesados y bién follados. :o


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pecata Minuta, no te preocupes por el pariento, cuando te hayas casado mandas tu en casa, da igual como ocurra, ocurrirá.
> 
> Es al tendencia que sigue todo matrimonio
> 
> *Y a benditaliquidez enhorabuena*, si algo te sale mal y vas a mantener a largo plazo di que lo haces 'para pagarle la universidad al niño con los dividendos'



¿Cómoooorrrr?, ¿qué insinúas? 

No me busque problemas con Rosonero, que el que va a ser papi es él.

Ahora pongo el resultado de la encuesta de junio y la clasificación (soy el rey de las encuestas).


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Cómoooorrrr?, ¿qué insinúas?
> 
> No me busque problemas con Rosonero, que el que va a ser papi es él.
> 
> Ahora pongo el resultado de la encuesta de junio y la clasificación (soy el rey de las encuestas).



Ah, perdón, fue un error de forero (enhorabuena rosonero)


----------



## Speculo (30 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pecata Minuta, no te preocupes por el pariento, cuando te hayas casado mandas tu en casa, da igual como ocurra, ocurrirá.
> 
> Es al tendencia que sigue todo matrimonio



Jajajajja jajajaj En mi casa ni me di cuenta de cómo ocurrió. Fue tan sutil, tan poco a poco, que un día me puse a pensar y me di cuenta de que ya había pasado.


----------



## carvil (30 Jun 2009)

GS camino de los 146$ atención :


----------



## Speculo (30 Jun 2009)

Por cierto, que me voy un rato ceryendo que ya os lo había dejado todo encarriladito, y me encuentro con esto.
Dejad ya de pagar impuestos y perded el dinero en la bolsa, leches. Total, van para el mismo sitio. Así por lo menos, lo perdéis vosotros.


----------



## Speculo (30 Jun 2009)

carvil dijo:


> GS camino de los 146$ atención :



GS es GOLDMAN SACHS ¿No? ¿Por qué siempre le das tanta importancia a lo que haga?


----------



## carvil (30 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> GS es GOLDMAN SACHS ¿No? ¿Por qué siempre le das tanta importancia a lo que haga?



Si es Goldman Sachs.... como el SAN aquí, allí lo llaman Government Sachs 


Salu2


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

La encuesta de junio la ganan los alcistas, cierre del Ibex 9787,8.



> El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de junio:
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.424,30 + 3%= 9.707,03)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.424,30 - 3%= 9.141,57)
> ...



Ganan los alcistas por cuarto mes consecutivo, el Burbuja Confidence Index (BCI) dio una lectura de -0,41666 y el Ibex ha subido un 3,86%

Mes------------BCI----------Ibex35----Votos----Aciertos----%acierto
marzo------- -0,6153 ----- +19,94%----13--------2----------15,38%
abril--------- +0,0526 ----- +18,90%----19-------10----------52,63%
mayo-------- -0,2222 ----- +5,99%-----18--------6----------33,33%
junio-------- -0,4166----- +3,86%------24--------7----------29,17%

Total------------------------------------74--------25----------33,78%

En marzo no dimos una, en abril triunfamos y en mayo y en junio más o menos en la media.

Clasificación de aciertos:

Forero-------------- aciertos------------votos
Benditaliquidez-----------4-----------------4
pecata minuta-----------3-----------------3
Speculo-----------------2-----------------2
Starkiller----------------2------------------3
Carolus-----------------2------------------4
las cosas a su cauce----2------------------4
aksarben----------------1-----------------1
awai--------------------1-----------------1
Pepon26----------------1------------------1
Xavigomis---------------1-----------------1
evidente----------------1-----------------2
Festivaldelhumor---------1-----------------2
rosonero----------------1-----------------2
Wataru------------------1----------------2
Carvil--------------------1----------------3
Mulder-------------------1----------------4
-H- ---------------------0----------------1
Borjita Burbujas----------0-----------------1
Burbujeador--------------0----------------1
Chameleon---------------0----------------1
DP-----------------------0----------------1
Gamu--------------------0----------------1
Hagen-------------------0-----------------1
Mixtables----------------0-----------------1
Monsterspeculator--------0----------------1
Otropepito---------------0----------------1
P1TERPAN2006-----------0----------------1
Pepitoria-----------------0----------------1
Riviera-------------------0----------------1
Stuyvesant--------------0----------------1
Azkunaveteya------------0----------------2
Claca--------------------0----------------2
Sleepwalk----------------0----------------2
Bayne-------------------0----------------3
Chollero------------------0----------------3
Percebo------------------0----------------2
Hanibal lecter-------------0----------------3
tonuel--------------------0----------------4



En la encuesta del mes de julio se puede votar hasta que abra el Ibex el jueves, así va, de momento:

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de julio:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.845,70 + 3%= 10.141,07)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.845,7 - 3%= 9.550,33)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 10.141,07 y 9.550,33)

pecata minuta-----------A----------- +1
Chollero ----------------A ----------- +1
Mulder ----------------- A ---------- +1
Bayne------------------C ------------ 0
rosonero----------------C ------------ 0
tonuel------------------B ----------- -1
Carolus-----------------B ----------- -1

Suma------------------------------- +1
Indicador--------------------------- +0,142857


----------



## Speculo (30 Jun 2009)

Interesante vela la de hoy en el BBVA ...





Lo de abajo es un indicador que cada vez me gusta más. En el PRT le llaman *ciclo* y es un estudio de medias y estocástico que trata de predecir precisamente eso: ciclos. Me sorprende bastante lo fiable que puede llegar a ser. Ayer mismo quedaba ya plano para este valor y hoy se empieza a girar a la baja.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Jun 2009)

Viendo los resultados de la encuesta de benditaliquidez, me doy cuenta de que hay varios foreros antiguamente asiduos, que hace tiempo que no se les ve por aquí...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Jun 2009)

Buenassssssss
Estos dias no estoyu siguiendo mucho el mercado,estoy de vaciones casi 3 meses como los maestros,no miro el visual chart pero estoy al dia mas o menos con el movil.
Aguanto las grifols largo en rojo y tengo cortos en BBVA y Criteria tambien en rojo que les meti dias atras.
Por otra parte me han cumplido un par de depositos y estoy en liquided para comprar papelitos de cualquier cosa,me da que este verano vamos a subir de lo lindo,de lo manipulado que esta el mercado,en Agosto con poco volumen van a subir la cot que quieran con la punta del rabo,visto estos dias como juegan con el Ibex.
A la primera correccion cierro cortos y me pongo largo.
Por cierto tengo entre ceja y ceja Cepsa,veo que en subasta la bajan bastante,DP tiramos la cot y entramos barato??


----------



## donpepito (30 Jun 2009)

ZP... support!

NVAX - Novavax, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Jun 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Viendo los resultados de la encuesta de benditaliquidez, me doy cuenta de que hay varios foreros antiguamente asiduos, que hace tiempo que no se les ve por aquí...



Jajaja yo he estado off un tiempecillo,para que el ibex me quite la pasta prefiero gastarmelo en mis vicios 

Ultimamente los dias que no opero son los que mas gano


----------



## donpepito (30 Jun 2009)

MADRID --Laboratorios Farmacéuticos Rovi (ROVI.MC) anunció el martes la firma de un acuerdo con el laboratorio estadounidense Novavax (NVAX) para desarrollar y producir vacunas contra la gripe estacional y pandémica. 

Según los términos del acuerdo, Rovi utilizará la tecnología "virus like particle", VPL, de vacunas recombinantes de Novavax para el desarrollo, en el marco del programa de EUR60 millones financiado por el Ministerio de Sanidad y la Junta de Andalucía. 

El programa, que se firmó el martes, incluye la construcción de un centro de investigación y producción de vacunas en Granada que abastecerá a toda la población española. Además, exportará vacunas a países de Europa, América Latina y África. 

Está previsto que el centro se ponga en funcionamiento en 2012. 

El acuerdo alcanzado entre los dos laboratorios establece, además, que Rovi entrará en el capital de Novavax con una inversión de EUR3 millones. 
Página web: Laboratorios Rovi


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Jun 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Jajaja yo he estado off un tiempecillo,para que el ibex me quite la pasta prefiero gastarmelo en mis vicios
> 
> Ultimamente los dias que no opero son los que mas gano



Efectivamente tú eras uno de ellos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Interesante vela la de hoy en el BBVA ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Ese indicador viene por defecto en el PRTime?

Explícate con lo de la vela, para los no expertos, ¿es un máximo?


----------



## donpepito (30 Jun 2009)

GE - General Electric Company - Google Finance

Buen precio para acumular.


----------



## Alexandros (30 Jun 2009)

¿Es la linea verde discontinua que empieza en la esquina superior izquierda?

¿Desde mitad de Mayo lleva tocando soportes y el siguiente le toca ya en 8 y poco?

¿O me acabo de hacer una paja mental?

:o


----------



## Speculo (30 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Ese indicador viene por defecto en el PRTime?
> 
> Explícate con lo de la vela, para los no expertos, ¿es un máximo?



Creo que sí que viene por defecto en el PRT. Al menos yo no recuerdo haberlo cargado externamente. Si a alguien le interesa, viene explicada la fórmula y la puedo poner aquí.

La vela del final se llama peonza, o "Spinning Top". Es una vela de agotamiento similar a la "High Wave", pero con un cuerpo más amplio. La vela indica indecisión y se analiza en el conjunto de una gráfica.
Al final de una tendencia viene a detallar un cambio de ciclo, siempre y cuando la vela siguiente confirme dicho cambio. Por eso digo lo de "interesante". Porque esta vela, sumada al indicador de abajo puede estar indicando ya muchas cosas.

Eso sí, como siempre, faltaría confirmación. Eso es lo difícil de esto, que la última palabra siempre la tienes tú.


Edito: El tipo de vela, si se repite en el tiempo al final de una fase alcista, también implica distribución. El resultado viene a ser el mismo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

Otra cosa que se me acaba de ocurrir, por si a alguien le puede ser útil a la hora de decidir su operativa, el dato malo de confianza del consumidor de hoy creo que es muy importante.

Hasta ahora todos los datos se interpretaban "por el lado bueno", mientras no hubiese un dato de peso que dijera lo contrario siempre se interpretaba todo de forma optimista.

Ahora, con este dato tan importante peor de lo esperado, o sale un dato de peso que sea muy positivo, o todos los datos "de menor peso" que salgan se van a interpretar no sé si con un sesgo negativo pero sí sin el sesgo positivo que había hasta ahora.

Desde luego creo que la volatilidad va a subir, ya veremos.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (30 Jun 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> ¿Es la linea verde discontinua que empieza en la esquina superior izquierda?
> 
> ¿Desde mitad de Mayo lleva tocando soportes y el siguiente le toca ya en 8 y poco?
> 
> ...



Es la media móvil de 200 sesiones, la de largo plazo.

Las medias móviles son gráficas formadas por los valores medios de una cotización durante un periodo determinado.
Cruzar con claridad esta línea indica alcista (Esto es mucho más claro en indices)

Más info puede probar aqui:
Curso GRATIS de Anlisis Tcnico


----------



## Alexandros (30 Jun 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Es la media móvil de 200 sesiones, la de largo plazo.
> Cruzar con claridad esta línea indica alcista (Esto es mucho más claro en indices)
> 
> Más info puede probar aqui:
> Curso GRATIS de Anlisis Tcnico



No gracias, ya tengo suficiente con los buenos maestros que hay por aquí. Soy un quasitroll en este hilo . Más bién sigo la linea Tonuelista-siemprebajista inversoh aficionau.

Será en Otoño.

Yo de todas maneras te recomiendo esto:

Manual de supervivencia del ejercito español. 
Cientos de páginas con ilustraciones, por si las moscas. Siempre es bueno tener la teoría a mano.

Un saludo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

Para ilustrar lo que quiero decir sobre el sesgo optimista y el sesgo pesimista, las dos últimas sesiones del S&P500 lo ejemplifican perfectamente.

La sesión de ayer, todo optimismo, sube y ni un paso atrás.

La de hoy, menos optimista, baja y ni un rebote.

Si le damos la vuelta a la imagen, la sesión de hoy se convierte en la de ayer y la de ayer en la de hoy.






No sé si es muy normal ver esas gráficas tan planas, movimiento bestial y luego plano, nuevo movimiento bestial y nuevamente plano...


----------



## Speculo (30 Jun 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> ¿Es la linea verde discontinua que empieza en la esquina superior izquierda?
> 
> ¿Desde mitad de Mayo lleva tocando soportes y el siguiente le toca ya en 8 y poco?
> 
> ...



Si te refieres a cuál es el indicador ciclo, es el de abajo del todo. Donde pone ciclo.


----------



## Alexandros (30 Jun 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Si te refieres a cuál es el indicador ciclo, es el de abajo del todo. Donde pone ciclo.



Je,je, es verdad. Pues ahora pa´bajo.


----------



## Speculo (30 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Para ilustrar lo que quiero decir sobre el sesgo optimista y el sesgo pesimista, las dos últimas sesiones del S&P500 lo ejemplifican perfectamente.
> 
> La sesión de ayer, todo optimismo, sube y ni un paso atrás.
> 
> ...



Y que lo digas. Hoy cuando veía cómo se iban dibujando las velas negras, se podía observar el parecido con otras de color blanco que estaban justo al otro lado de la gráfica.

Y además, creo que ha corregido justo hasta el punto en el que ayer se disparó el S&P. Los 916. Luego ha seguido bajando más, pero ahí estamos, más o menos.


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

Lo que le decía yo esta tarde a Mulder, un día baja y otro sube, es la norma general, la bolsa no tiene mucho más secreto que ese


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Lo que le decía yo esta tarde a Mulder, un día baja y otro sube, es la norma general, la bolsa no tiene mucho más secreto que ese



Lo que ocurre es que estamos en un inmenso lateral, por eso ahora ocurre eso, con una tendencia determinada las bolsas siguen esa tendencia durante varios dias seguidos.

edito: ya me puse largo en el Stoxx, mañana veremos si mi hojaldre sigue con su color natural o me lo dejan 'rossonero'


----------



## Kujire (30 Jun 2009)

Vaya yo que pensaba meterle caña al ESEPE ...


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo que ocurre es que estamos en un inmenso lateral, por eso ahora ocurre eso, con una tendencia determinada las bolsas siguen esa tendencia durante varios dias seguidos.
> 
> edito: ya me puse largo en el Stoxx, mañana veremos si mi hojaldre sigue con su color natural o me lo dejan 'rossonero'




Espero que al menos hasta las 10:00 sufra el color de mi nick y veamos los 2379, ahí me salgo yo y que rebote hasta donde quiera. 

A ver si dejan de mariposear con el SP y lo cierran en 913 como dios manda. :


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Vaya yo que pensaba meterle caña al ESEPE ...



Ya no hay tiempo, podríamos bajar algo de aquí al cierre, pero no será mucho.


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Espero que al menos hasta las 10:00 sufra el color de mi nick y veamos los 2379, ahí me salgo yo y que rebote hasta donde quiera.
> 
> A ver si dejan de mariposear con el SP y lo cierran en 913 como dios manda. :



No creo que bajemos más, dejo el mínimo de hoy del Stoxx como satisfactorio, son solo 6 puntos de diferencia, además esta tarde en 2385 habían más de 3000 contratos aguantándolo, señal de que era un nivel que no quieren que se pase bajo ningún concepto.

El objetivo del mínimo de hoy era validar la solidez del mínimo de ayer, eso es lo que se buscaba, un mínimo creciente, y te digo que muy raras veces he visto un precio con más de 3000 contratos, a veces ponen algo más de 2000 o 2500, pero no más.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jun 2009)

Éste es mi segundo mes "en serio" operando en bolsa, os hago un pequeño resumen por si le sirve a alguien.
He hecho 20 días de trading, desde el 01/06 hasta hoy. Opero con R4(acciones) e IGMarkets(índices).

-37 operaciones sobre acciones. 26 bien, 9 mal, 2 todavía abiertas. De las cuales 9 iba corto y 26 largo. Las 2 abiertas son 2 cortos.
-51 operaciones sobre índices. 28 bien, 22 mal, 1 abierta. De las cuales 18 corto y 32 largo. La abierta es un corto.

He sacado muchas conclusiones, y estoy cambiando operativa. He hecho demasiadas operaciones, y aunque gano más operaciones que pierdo, no dejo correr las ganancias y no corto las pérdidas. Seguiremos aprendiendo... 

La rentabilidad total (quitando todo tipo de comisiones, pero no IRPF), ha sido del -1,6% mensual. El mes pasado fue de +21%

Saludos...

PD: Han sido -112€ sobre una inversión de 7000€
PD2: IGMarkets ha ganado 400€ y R4 428€ en comisiones...


----------



## Hank Scorpio (30 Jun 2009)

Reclutamiento por parte de TVE, se ve venir verdad?:

El Ibex sube un 6,44% en la primera mitad del año y cierra el segundo mejor trimestre de su historia - RTVE.es


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jun 2009)

Dos cosas más:
-A medio mes llevaba +1200€ y en un día fatídico perdí 1000€ :o
-Felicidades a Rosonero y a Pecata_Minuta , dile al jefe que deje de mirarnos mal....  tendrías que ver la cara de mi novia cuando ve vuestras fotos... 

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (30 Jun 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya no hay tiempo, podríamos bajar algo de aquí al cierre, pero no será mucho.



pero si el final es lo mejor.... por cierto en 2385 tenemos sobre 2500 contratos de venta: ... por cierto el Stoxx está un poco desfasado con el ESEPE, el cual ha corregido bastante más que susodicho europeo... deben ser los brotes verdes

Edito: el VIX ha subido ...sobre un 5%


----------



## aksarben (30 Jun 2009)

Felicidades a los futuros padres/esposas, bienvenidos al selecto club de los sufridores .


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> pero si el final es lo mejor.... por cierto en 2385 tenemos sobre 2500 contratos de venta: ... por cierto el Stoxx está un poco desfasado con el ESEPE, el cual ha corregido bastante más que susodicho europeo... deben ser los brotes verdes
> 
> Edito: el VIX ha subido ...sobre un 5%



Yo solo veo 10 precios por debajo del actual y ahora acabamos de pasar el 2400, eso es muy buena señal


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jun 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Reclutamiento por parte de TVE, se ve venir verdad?:
> 
> El Ibex sube un 6,44% en la primera mitad del año y cierra el segundo mejor trimestre de su historia - RTVE.es



¡¡¡¡¡¡Sale JUAN LUIS!!!!!!!

El S&P en 920, Mulder, la has clavado.


----------



## Kujire (30 Jun 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡¡¡Sale JUAN LUIS!!!!!!!



DIOS MIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Qué desmejorado se le ve!!!

Edito: por lo menos ...aún conserva el trabajo.... sigue en Inversis


----------



## Speculo (30 Jun 2009)

Ahora lo entiendo todo.

La alta tecnología financiera española ya sabía, gracias a un sofisticado software de análisis bursátil, que el S&P iba a recuperar más de 7 puntos antes del cierre.
Por eso no habría sido raro terminar hoy en verde y a eso íbamos antes de la subasta por encima ya de los 9800. Algo les ha fallado, seguro, pero iban a por el verde. Cosa de la electrónica, seguro.


Pues nada. Guión escrito de antemano y movimientos un poco más raros de lo que yo esperaba. Donde dije que mañana íbamos a subir, ya no digo nada porque no lo sé.
A mi sistema le sucede lo mismo que al de Mulder: Cuando hay demasiada manipulación, se hace la picha un lío.

Ajusto stop. No mucho más, que hay que dejar que los valores peguen sus bandazos.


----------



## Speculo (30 Jun 2009)

Lo que más gracia me hace del asunto es ver cómo los de IGMarkets se suben al carro y elevan el precio del contrato del Ibex al 9814. Así por las buenas, como quien no quiere la cosa.
De verdad que no entiendo cómo podéis tener los santos huevos de meter un sólo céntimo en un sitio como ese ¿Os dan asco los futuros o algo? Porque no lo entiendo.


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Jun 2009)

Buenas noches ^^!

Mi Guru de las onditas esas dice que mañana tocamos la resistencia de los 923 y hacia abajo. Si el lo dice...

El es mi pastor y San Stop mi guardián ¡Alabado sea! jaja

Ta mañana


----------



## evidente (30 Jun 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas noches ^^!
> 
> Mi Guru de las onditas esas dice que mañana tocamos la resistencia de los 923 y hacia abajo. Si el lo dice...
> 
> ...



Pecado:

"No pronunciarás el nombre de Dios en vano"


----------



## evidente (30 Jun 2009)

Felicidades al nuevo matrimonio y al nuevo papá!!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jun 2009)

quien ha sido padre-madre?


----------



## rosonero (30 Jun 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> quien ha sido padre-madre?



Yo papá en Octubre y pecata minuta se casa en septiembre.


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jun 2009)

nadie ha dicho SERA EN OCTUBRE?


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jun 2009)

tomaroslo a buenas!!! pero es qeu no podia resistirme:


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2009)

Que bien sienta un relajante paseo por la playa cuando se termina la jornada.

Para los que no sabemos vasco ¿que significa zorionak?


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jun 2009)

felicidades--- zori onak
algo asi como suerte-buenas


pronunciado: /sorionak/


----------



## kemao2 (1 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Si es Goldman Sachs.... como el SAN aquí, allí lo llaman Government Sachs
> 
> 
> Salu2





GS es la marca comercial de la FED, sus recomendaciones y sus listas de compras y ventas son muy seguidas por eso, porque es la FED quien pone la pasta.


----------



## carvil (1 Jul 2009)

kemao2 dijo:


> GS es la marca comercial de la FED, sus recomendaciones y sus listas de compras y ventas son muy seguidas por eso, porque es la FED quien pone la pasta.




GS es ahora mucho más que eso... el hilo viene por la Asia Society..... pero esa es otra historia 


Felicidades a Pecata y a Rosonero


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2009)

Felicidades al papi y enhorabuena a la novia, que no lo había dicho todavía.


----------



## Stuyvesant (1 Jul 2009)

Joder Mulder, no veas el calor que hacia hoy a mediodía en el puerto deportivo aquí en el norte. Casi pillo una insolación. Qué suerte tienen los ricos con el aire acondicionado en la oficina.


----------



## Bayne (1 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas noches ^^!
> 
> Mi Guru de las onditas esas dice que mañana tocamos la resistencia de los 923 y hacia abajo. Si el lo dice...
> 
> ...



Buenos días a todos
Wataru, ¿podrías poner de nuevo el link al blog de tu gurú del SP?

El nikkei subiendo 0.85% a las 6.52


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Jul 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Buenos días a todos
> Wataru, ¿podrías poner de nuevo el link al blog de tu gurú del SP?
> 
> El nikkei subiendo 0.85% a las 6.52



Buenos días ^^!

Daneric's Elliott Waves

Me voy a currar, Hasta la tarde.


----------



## Bambi (1 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Éste es mi segundo mes "en serio" operando en bolsa, os hago un pequeño resumen por si le sirve a alguien.
> He hecho 20 días de trading, desde el 01/06 hasta hoy. Opero con R4(acciones) e IGMarkets(índices).
> 
> -37 operaciones sobre acciones. 26 bien, 9 mal, 2 todavía abiertas. De las cuales 9 iba corto y 26 largo. Las 2 abiertas son 2 cortos.
> -51 operaciones sobre índices. 28 bien, 22 mal, 1 abierta. De las cuales 18 corto y 32 largo. La abierta es un corto.



buenos días, si sólo llevas dos meses y operando tanto sólo has perdido eso, está muy bien, en mi opinión

¿entiendo que quieres sugerencias? opera menos, céntrate o en acciones o en índices de momento, revisa operativa semanalmente no mensualmente, ¿tienes algún sistema de gestión de capital? ¿controlas cuanto estás dispuesto a perder en cada operación y en cada sesión? 

si vas a llevar un registro de cada operación como parece que haces (y haces bien) te recomiendo además que apuntes lo qué pensabas al momento de abrir cada operación: cuánto esperabas ganar, que seguridad tenías, como iba el día hasta ese momento etc... 

ese registro, visto luego ayuda a identificar qué operaciones hicimos con criterio (salgan luego como salgan), y qué operaciones hicimos porque nos aburríamos estando fuera y como que "ya tocaba" operar 

consejos tengo que para mí no quiero!


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2009)

A los buenos dias!



Bambi dijo:


> consejos tengo que para mí no quiero!



Creí que era: "consejos vendo y para mi no tengo".


----------



## pyn (1 Jul 2009)

Buenos días a tod@s. Felicidades atrasadas a los futuros padres y/o espos@s.


----------



## Speculo (1 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.

Siempre, por mucho tiempo que pase, me resultará curioso ver cómo una acción de la enjundia de SAN es capaz de subir un 1% con 100.000 acciones negociadas. Pero es lo que hay. Al que no le guste, que invierta en China.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Jul 2009)

Buenos días a todos.

Felicidades a la novia y al padre.

A ver qué apsa hoy con las técnicas reunidas... que tengo unas cuantas a 31,00 y ayer me arrepentí de haber puesto la órden de venta a 35 en vez de a 34....

A ver si llega hoy a 34,50 por lo menos y la vendo....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Jul 2009)

Buenos días a todos!.

Y feliciadedes para los papas y cuasireciencasad@s .

Seguimos cortos.


----------



## rosonero (1 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Siempre, por mucho tiempo que pase, me resultará curioso ver cómo una acción de la enjundia de SAN es capaz de subir un 1% con 100.000 acciones negociadas. Pero es lo que hay. Al que no le guste, que invierta en China.



Buenos días a todos

Para mi que se han hecho con la fórmula secreta de la multiplicación de los panes y los peces.


----------



## midway (1 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenos días a todos
> 
> Para mi que se han hecho con la fórmula secreta de la multiplicación de los panes y los peces.



los sindicatos de panaderos y pescadores protestan enérgicamente.eso es competencia desleal divina


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Jul 2009)

Ya me han activado los CFD de R4... así que me podré a comer palomitas, aunque creo que no le queda mucho a esto para irse al guano...

Puede ser que llegue BBVA a 10,00 y SAN a 9,00 sin mucha dificultad, más que nada por la progresión que llevamos...

A los cortistas de Abengoa les recomiendo que cierren cortos antes del dividendo, pero después puede haber bajadas fuertes por ampliación de capital.

Saludos amigos.


----------



## Speculo (1 Jul 2009)

Os pongo aquí mi estrategia a seguir, mirando únicamente el Eurostoxx (el Ibex no sé lo que hará, vete tú a saber).

En principio, tal y como comenté días atrás, para hoy tendría que darse un escenario moderadamente alcista, puede que hasta el 2440 o un poquito menos.
Para mí, el 2440/2450 es el punto clave de reacción. Si se supera, tendría que cerrar mis cortos y esperar el 2500. Si no se supera, nos esperan los 2350 y, si quiere irse más abajo, los 2250.

Hoy había una presión compradora importante en el stoxx que supongo iba encaminada a evitar un hueco alcista excesivo.

Así que a sentarse a mirar la zona 2420 y esperar que mis BBVA no se disparen demasiado con la euforia inicial. Por lo mismo de siempre: Cuanto más suban, menos bajan luego desde el punto en que las compré. Y eso si no me tengo que salir antes.


----------



## rosonero (1 Jul 2009)

Hace poco que opero con mini ibex y había observado que la diferencia con el contado era de unos 90 puntos, hoy solo es 40-50 puntos, ¿a que se debe? la presión alcista?


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Jul 2009)

Buenos días 
Quiero sangría.Sigo corto.
Enhorabuena a papis y contrayentes!!

A ver si huelo un poco la tendencia y si me deja tranquilo la peque haré trading.


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Hace poco que opero con mini ibex y había observado que la diferencia con el contado era de unos 90 puntos, hoy solo es 40-50 puntos, ¿a que se debe? la presión alcista?



Todos los futuros siguen más o menos a los índices, pero también tienen su componente especulativo, yo creo que la diferencia entre contado y futuro es este componente especulativo.

Ocurre con todos los demás pares futuro-contado, el Stoxx, el S&P, el Dow, etc.


----------



## rosonero (1 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Todos los futuros siguen más o menos a los índices, pero también tienen su componente especulativo, yo creo que la diferencia entre contado y futuro es este componente especulativo.
> 
> Ocurre con todos los demás pares futuro-contado, el Stoxx, el S&P, el Dow, etc.



De aquí un rato nos ofrecerá otro baile si va largo en Eurostoxx desde ayer, no?


----------



## Speculo (1 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenos días
> Quiero sangría.Sigo corto.
> Enhorabuena a papis y contrayentes!!
> 
> A ver si huelo un poco la tendencia y si me deja tranquilo la peque haré trading.



Vete apretando el culo, que tiene pinta de que lo quieren llevar (al Ibex) a los 9900 por lo menos.


----------



## Bambi (1 Jul 2009)

Las bolsas ganan 7,5 billones de dólares en cuatro meses - Expansión.com

"Por otro lado, gran parte de los agentes del mercado considera que la escalada bursátil de las últimas semanas comienza a dar síntomas de agotamiento"

no hombre, esto tiende a infinito en plena recesión Sherlock


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> De aquí un rato nos ofrecerá otro baile si va largo en Eurostoxx desde ayer, no?



Quiero mantener hasta las 17:30, aunque antes de que abran los gringos voy a ceñir un poco el stop por si acaso.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (1 Jul 2009)

tengo miedo d emeterme en el SAN

se que la están subiendo manipuladamente

se que está en un canal alcista y que está tocando la parte alta del canal, por lo tanto triene que bajar

se que el ibex no tiene fuerza para subir más

se que se tiene que dar la vuelta y por eso están extremando el dolor, para que la gente se meta y luego darla la vuelta


pero aún así tengo miedo

Y si se sale por la parte alta del canal?

y si esta tan manipulada que no va a responder a los demás indicadores?


posis del san

75.791 8,70 8,705 47.513 0,005 8.229.084 09:39:04 
47.885 8,695 8,71 134.977 
70.727 8,69 8,715 46.984 
38.120 8,685 8,72 119.156 
26.646 8,68 8,725 16.715 


y subiendo, menos ma l que estoy en liquidez


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> tengo miedo d emeterme en el SAN
> 
> se que la están subiendo manipuladamente
> 
> ...



Hoy no es nada recomendable entrar corto, mañana podríamos tener algo de corrección, pero aun así hay que ir con cautela.


----------



## pyn (1 Jul 2009)

De momento todo en verde y sin visos de cambiar.


----------



## Bambi (1 Jul 2009)

¿alguien dijo 9900?

blackhole, el momento fue ayer cuando bajó a 8,5...


----------



## Bambi (1 Jul 2009)

lo de iberdrola es por dividendo ¿no? estoy por coger algunas para fondo de armario, Florentino no puede estar equivocado, y no hay prisa


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Jul 2009)

Abierto largo en Ibex spot 9872


----------



## Speculo (1 Jul 2009)

Entro corto en el stoxx en 2435. Stop de 8 puntos. Por guarrear un poco.
Ya que voy a ser consecuente, me tiro con todo.


----------



## pyn (1 Jul 2009)

Bambi yo llevo un tiempo siguiendo a Ibertrola, las subidas que ha hecho son bastante "suaves", tras cobrar el dividendo a ver como se comporta.


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Jul 2009)

Ha entrado la orden a 9900.Estoy fuera.
2,3% a la saca.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (1 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> ¿alguien dijo 9900?
> 
> blackhole, el momento fue ayer cuando bajó a 8,5...



no no 

si yo sólo juego con cortos


----------



## Bambi (1 Jul 2009)

ya veo, Tonuel style

sí de aquí a las 12 no baja el Ibex de 9740 ya sabéis lo que toca 

YouTube - Notorious B.I.G. - Sky's The Limit (Best Quality)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Abierto largo en Ibex spot 9872


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


>




Ya lo he cerrado en 9900.No sufro.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Jul 2009)

Vendidas las Tecnicas Reunidas, 420€ limpios después de pelo y paja.

Gracias DP HF por la recomendación!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jul 2009)

Buenas gente... os dejo la agenda de hoy. Cuidado porque hoy salen datos muy importantes... 

*- Solicitudes de hipotecas MBA EE.UU..
*01 de julio de 2009, Semanal. Dato Previo: 6.6%. 13:00

*- ADP Cambio de empleo EE.UU..
*01 de julio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: -375000. Dato Previo: -532000. 14:15

*- ISM de precios pagados EE.UU..
*01 de julio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: 47.0. Dato Previo: 43.5. 16:00

*- ISM manufacturas EE.UU..
*01 de julio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: 44.0. Dato Previo: 42.8. 16:00

*- Gastos en construcción EE.UU..
*01 de julio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: -0.5%. Dato Previo: 0.8%. 16:00

*- Ventas pendientes de viviendas EE.UU..
*01 de julio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: 1.1%. Dato Previo: 6.7% (3.3% y/y). 16:00

*- Inventarios crudo EE.UU..
*01 de julio de 2009, Semanal. Dato Previo: -3868000. 16:30

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.

Mi enhorabuena por tu inversión en TRE.

Voy a dejar correr las plusvalías hasta el viernes.... dividendo incluido... con total seguridad lo vamos a recuperar el mismo día.


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas gente... os dejo la agenda de hoy. Cuidado porque hoy salen datos muy importantes...
> 
> *- Solicitudes de hipotecas MBA EE.UU..
> *01 de julio de 2009, Semanal. Dato Previo: 6.6%. 13:00
> ...



Está claro que lo gordo sale a las 16:00, hora de apretar por la parte de atrás 

Lo del petróleo también será importante pero menos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Jul 2009)

Vaya pelotazo ferrovial!!!!


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

Hay ciertas cotizadas... que siempre suben con cualquier noticia, FERROVIAL es un claro ejemplo... la información del nuevo crédito lo conociamos el lunes por la tarde... en cambio otras no llevan las subidas a tal extremo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Jul 2009)

En Cepsa hacen movimientos muy raros,esta bajando por los rumores de aumento de free float,pero cuando se termiene la firma con los arabes a los que empapelo el SAN puede dar un subidon.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay ciertas cotizadas... que siempre suben con cualquier noticia, FERROVIAL es un claro ejemplo... la información del nuevo crédito lo conociamos el lunes por la tarde... en cambio otras no llevan las subidas a tal extremo.



Si,junto con cintra,tambien la calentaron bien con la venta de los parkings a los portugeses.
El subidon bueno es cuando se termine la absorcion de cintra por ferrovial,ya veremos como canjean los titulos de cintra.


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Jul 2009)

Abierto largo ibex spot 9856

Edito:orden venta 9900


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Jul 2009)

Don Pepito.

Cuando llega a 34,20 (maximo anual) le cuesta mucho, de hecho venden a cascoporro, Igual hoy cierra a 35,20 pero mañana seguro que se desploma...

El dividendo son 0,62€, tampoco es una pasada...

No sería mejor vender ahora (como he hecho) y meterle una orden de compra a 30,00??

Si como dices hace pullback y se pira a los 38...

Me gustaría que comentaras lo que he dicho de abengoa antes... creo que es muy interesante lo y lo han pasado por alto...


----------



## rosonero (1 Jul 2009)

He salido un rato dejando orden para quitarme de encima mis cortos miniibex y voilà, todo liquidez, eso sí con 140 euros menos :

Para mi que opero mejor lejos de la pantalla, porque el mínimo que ha hecho lo he clavado con mi salida, si estoy delante no lo acierto y me decido ni de coña.


----------



## pyn (1 Jul 2009)

Gamesa se acerca a un punto de importante, si se estabiliza en los 14€ puede romper hacia arriba.


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

Por ahora me interesa cobrar el dividendo... por cuestion de impuestos, no creo que vaya a los 30,xx€ a corto plazo, pero me puedo equivocar.

ABENGOA, solo para largos... hasta que lleguen las correcciones al IBEX.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2009)

Madre mía, nos están dando de lo lindo a los cortos.

Es desesperante estar en el lado equivocado, da igual que salgan datos malos, aquí lo que cuentan son cosas como el maquillaje, el primer día del mes, la recomposición de ponderaciones en el índice, el cambio de carteras...

Que sube y punto pelota. :

PD: un detallazo el acercamiento entre futuro y contado.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2009)

Mami, tengo miedo, tiene pinta de romper el 9900.


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

Esto es el IBEX... sin las posiciones bajistas de los grandes HF... el mercado está en manos de los rencorOSOS.


----------



## Bambi (1 Jul 2009)

donpepito lo has puesto al revés


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

No... era un juego de palabras... TITO BOTIN es un OSO... a mi entender.


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2009)




----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2009)

¿Repsol es un valor líquido?

Porque la cotización de hoy está llena de "agujeros".


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2009)

alguien tiene por ahi los ultimos cierres de cuando andabamos rondando los 9850 ??


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Jul 2009)

Entró de nuevo la orden estoy fuera.
3,6% a la saca.

Si no rompe ahora los 9900,seguramente apoyará en 9860 y dará el cabezazo refinitivo.

Me temo que los 9900 quedarán superados al cierre.

Con las 2 operaciones de hoy me he pagado las vacaciones,que era lo que pretendía.
Mañana salgo hacia Benidorm y la semana que viene, a la montaña,Biescas.

Dejo un corto abierto

Hasta pronto


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

Os dejo un momento y os meten el ibex en los 9900... si es que... :o


Voy a ver si puedo arreglar el estropicio... :




Saludos


----------



## Claca (1 Jul 2009)

Buenos días

Lo primero, enhorabuena a los padres y a los novios. En ambos casos la relación con los suegros se estrechará, pero vamos supongo que es un mal menor 

Como comenté ayer fui a la junta de accionistas, motivo por el cual cerré cortos con beneficios -sobra decir que ahora ya palamaría pasta-. A parte de los canapés, que no me gustaron demasiado, y la cerveza gratuita, estuvo bien hablar con la gente, que, a parte de contar batallitas típicas de abuelete, a veces largaba cosas interesantes. Al igual que el año anterior metí con cordialidad el dedo en la llaga a los pillados en renta variable -y ahí hay gente muy pillada, porque los ricos también la cagan, y mucho-. En general, todo el mundo espera subidas y consideran que lo peor ya ha pasado, no sé hasta que punto está fundamentado o simplemente es el instinto pepitil de conservación "seguro que sube, seguro que sube", pero es así. Aprovechando la presencia de manos fuertes me interesé por algún valor en concreto y me comentaron que Sacyr tiene especial recorrido al alza porque será una de las mimadas por el gobierno en cuanto a obra pública.

Con todo esto y viendo lo que está pasando, empiezo a pensar que Pepon26 puede tener razón. Sólo empiezo ¿eh? El bajismo acérrimo lo llevo en el corazón. Por otra parte esta ola de optimismo me hace pensar en correcciones próximas: que mejor momento para soltar papelón que cuando las gacelas vuelvan a entrar felices pensando que lo peor ya ha pasado. La cuestión es si será dentro de poco o si estirarán el chicle al máximo, porque, ya puestos a descargar papel, mejor hacerlo desde arriba del todo.

En fin, que sigo sin tener nada claro.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Lo primero, enhorabuena a los padres y a los novios. En ambos casos la relación con los suegros se estrechará, pero vamos supongo que es un mal menor



Si... enhorabuena... por decir algo y tal... 




Saludos


----------



## rosonero (1 Jul 2009)

Telecinco recupera el liderazgo de la audiencia en junio gracias a la Copa Confederaciones en Cincodias.com

Ni con esto levanta cabeza :


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

El ibex hoy cierra en rojo... lo vaticino... :




Saludos


----------



## rosonero (1 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Entró de nuevo la orden estoy fuera.
> 3,6% a la saca.
> 
> Si no rompe ahora los 9900,seguramente apoyará en 9860 y dará el cabezazo refinitivo.
> ...



Pues visto como te ha ido, si se pone a tiro, ya haré yo la tercera operación a ver que tal sale.
Buenas vacaciones.


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2009)

hay miedito a como abra USA


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El ibex hoy cierra en rojo... lo vaticino... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



concretamente en 9700 

y eso que el grafico a 5 dias tiene buena pinta:
http://www.invertia.com/empresas/Gr...11IBEX35&subtitulo=&simbolo=&tco=1&sw=1&Mdo2=


----------



## rosonero (1 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Telecinco recupera el liderazgo de la audiencia en junio gracias a la Copa Confederaciones en Cincodias.com
> 
> Ni con esto levanta cabeza :



Es más, salir la noticia e irse a mínimos, quien la entienda que la compre. :


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

T5... sigue muy fuerte... subiendo con noticias "preparadas" por el GOBIERNO...


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

--La bolsa española negoció en junio EUR86.169 millones en renta variable, un 18,2% menos que en el mismo mes de 2008, informó el miércoles Bolsas y Mercados Españoles SA (BME.MC). 

El volumen negociado en junio se incrementó un 13,7% con respecto a mayo y ha sido la cifra mensual más elevada en lo que va de año, indicó el operador bursátil en un comunicado. 

En los seis primeros meses del año, el volumen acumulado es de EUR421.311 millones, un 39,9% por debajo del mismo periodo del año anterior. 

BME informó de que en junio las transacciones alcanzaron 2,6 millo
nes, un 11,8% menos que en el mismo mes de 2008.


----------



## carvil (1 Jul 2009)

Buenos mediodias 

De Carpatos:

*ndice de refinanciaciones baja el 30% a 1.482,2 desde 2.116,3 la semana pasada. El índice de compras bajó un 4,5% a 267,7 desde 280,3 la semana pasada.

Tasa media de tipos de préstamo a 30 años baja al 5,34% desde el 5,44%.

Índice de peticiones de préstamo baja 18,5% a 444,8 desde el 548,2 una semana antes.

La porción de refinanciaciones del total de movimientos bajó al 46% desde el 54% de la semana pasada.

Datos malísimos para el sector inmobiliario. Una vez subido los tipos por encima de cierto nivel, las refinanciaciones se están cortando en seco y las compras también. Es el numero más bajo de refinanciaciones desde noviembre de 2008. La FED debe pensar en algo para bajar los tipos otra vez porque el mercado no reacciona, y aunque esta semana los tipos han bajado, están lo suficientemente altos como para que no sea rentable.*


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

¿alguien está viendo un claro H-C-H invertido en el gráfico de 60 mins. del Stoxx? también se aprecia muy bien a escalas menores. En diario también se ve con un poco de esfuerzo.

El rango en el Stoxx son 57 puntos, lo que nos llevaría al 2496.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

A Octubre no llegamos... eso está claro... :o


Pero me parece que a Agosto tampoco llegamos... 





Saludos


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

> *UBS recomienda vender los principales bancos españoles*
> 
> El broker espera que los resultados de las entidades desciendan un 15% en 2009 y un 25% en 2010
> 
> ...




Por eso suben... 



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Jul 2009)

Sin novedad en el frente


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Sin novedad en el frente



No diga eso... xD... 




> *UBS: Los ingresos de los bancos españoles no se recuperarán hasta 2012, los europeos lo harán antes*
> 
> La firma ve pocas razones para ser optimistas con nuestro país
> 
> ...





Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

Los sondeos de la encuesta -confianza consumidor- son favorables.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2009)

Parece que hay soporte intradía en 9850.

¿Alguien piensa que puede bajar de ahí antes de que se publique alguna noticia?


----------



## rosonero (1 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas gente... os dejo la agenda de hoy. Cuidado porque hoy salen datos muy importantes...
> 
> *- Solicitudes de hipotecas MBA EE.UU..
> *01 de julio de 2009, Semanal. Dato Previo: 6.6%. 13:00
> ...



Up

+ 10 carac


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2009)

> - ADP Cambio de empleo EE.UU..
> 01 de julio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: *-375000*. Dato Previo: *-532000*. 14:15



¿Alguna pauta estacional que explique esa previsión de 157000 mejor que el mes anterior, o es pura paja mental?


----------



## kemao2 (1 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> --La bolsa española negoció en junio EUR86.169 millones en renta variable, un 18,2% menos que en el mismo mes de 2008, informó el miércoles Bolsas y Mercados Españoles SA (BME.MC).
> 
> El volumen negociado en junio se incrementó un 13,7% con respecto a mayo y ha sido la cifra mensual más elevada en lo que va de año, indicó el operador bursátil en un comunicado.
> 
> ...




Ha caido mas el volumen que las trasacciones. ¿EL parquet se ha llenado de Gacelas o quizás la caida de precios respecto al año pasado provoca que se facilite la caida del volumen?




Por cierto:




Los inversores institucionales hacen acopio de opciones put esperando una caída



El ratio put-call OEX, que recoge los movimientos en opciones en el S&P500, pone de relieve que en las últimas jornadas los inversores institucionales están comprando agresivamente opciones put (bajistas) . En los movimientos laterales del mercado, como el que se vive en la actualidad, la salida siempre es con un desplome, según Renta 4. ¿Hasta dónde puede caer el Ibex? Por lo pronto, los analistas de esta firma señalan que hasta los mínimos de marzo.

Como se puede comprobar en el gráfico de las 100 principales empresas que componen el S&P (S&P 100), después de un movimiento lateral las bolsas han caído bruscamente. Así fue en junio de 2008, en septiembre de ese mismo año y en diciembre. Tras un mes en el que el índice anduvo lateral, la única salida fue una caída que en los tres casos le llevó a mínimos más amplios que los anteriormente registrados.

Además, en ese mismo gráfico puede verse como los inversores institucionales comienzan a comprar de forma muy ofensiva opciones put, así lo demuestra el ratio put-call del OEX. En suma, los inversores institucionales lo tienen muy claro ya que apuestan por un mercado a la baja en los próximos meses, entre uno y dos según fuentes de Renta 4.

En el caso del Ibex, la figura es muy similar ya que pese a que el índice acumula un repunte del 6,4% en el semestre y de algo más del 43% desde los mínimos que registró en marzo en el último mes se muestra lateral. Según los analistas de Renta 4, el índice puede estar anticipando una caída brusca que puede llevarlo de nuevo a los mínimos de marzo, en torno a los 6.800 puntos. “Si no cae más”, aseguró el analista técnico de R4 a Invertia.

(Meterse en el link para ver los graficos).


http://www.invertia.com/noticias/noticia.asp?idNoticia=2175449


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2009)

Se veía venir.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2009)

Ahora rebotará más alto todavía, porque yo ya alucino.


----------



## carvil (1 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Alguna pauta estacional que explique esa previsión de 157000 mejor que el mes anterior, o es pura paja mental?



El dato de 375.000 esta mal, el revisado para Mayo era 485.000 y el que ha salido es 473.000 (Junio)

Salu2


----------



## rosonero (1 Jul 2009)

Menuda caídita!!!! Supongo que por el resultado de las 14:15, aunque parece que la recuperación es igual de rápida. :

Sea como fuere he aprovechado y me pongo largo con unos minis :


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2009)

kemao2 dijo:


> Como se puede comprobar en el gráfico de las 100 principales empresas que componen el S&P (S&P 100), *después de un movimiento lateral las bolsas han caído bruscamente. Así fue en junio de 2008, en septiembre de ese mismo año y en diciembre*. Tras un mes en el que el índice anduvo lateral, la única salida fue una caída que en los tres casos le llevó a mínimos más amplios que los anteriormente registrados.



Que listos son estos señores, un lateral es un movimiento de consolidación del impulso anterior, si veníamos de un impulso bajista (cosa que ocurrió varias veces en 2008) lo lógico es que se continuara bajando, pero es que ahora venimos de un impulso alcista.

Manda huevos los arruina-gacelas estos y es que leer invertia es lo más alimentador del sentimiento contrario que conozco, se podrían hacer fortunas estudiando bien todos los artículos que publican y haciendo lo opuesto de lo que dicen.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

Ya no quedan brotes verdes en la chistera... :o



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> El dato de 375.000 esta mal, el revisado para Mayo era 485.000 y el que ha salido es 473.000 (Junio)
> 
> Salu2



12:15	Estados Unidos	Cambio del empleo ADP (jun) Moderate volatility expected	-473K -388K	-532K

Se esperaba -388 mil.

La encuesta de empleo ADP muestra una destrucción de 473.000 puestos de trabajado en el mes de junio en el sector privado de los EEUU. El sector servicios destruye 223.000 empleos. Sin embargo el dato de mayo se revisa positivamente con una caída de 485.000 empleos desde el retroceso de 532.000 provisional.

El dato es moderadamente negativo en su conjunto para la renta variable, ya que el mal dato de junio se compensa en parte por la mejora del dato de mayo.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (1 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Que listos son estos señores, un lateral es un movimiento de consolidación del impulso anterior, si veníamos de un impulso bajista (cosa que ocurrió varias veces en 2008) lo lógico es que se continuara bajando, pero es que ahora venimos de un impulso alcista.
> 
> Manda huevos los arruina-gacelas estos y es que leer invertia es lo más alimentador del sentimiento contrario que conozco, se podrían hacer fortunas estudiando bien todos los artículos que publican y haciendo lo opuesto de lo que dicen.



yo no se lo que puede hacer


si rompe los 10000 me meto en el pullback


si no llega, que yo creo que no los va a romper, se va para abajo


Algo sencillito

Si miras la grafica, en Noviembre y en Enero intento superarlo, y no lo consiguió y se fue para abajo con fuerza


Vamos que no se que pensar, y como no lo se pues no me meto. Pero voy a pasar del SAN y voy a mirar el IBEX


----------



## carvil (1 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> 12:15	Estados Unidos	Cambio del empleo ADP (jun) Moderate volatility expected	-473K -388K	-532K
> 
> Se esperaba -388 mil.
> 
> ...



Edito: Alguien ha visto el Doji en el mensual del SP?

El dato es bastante malo, por la estacionalidad, pero no es muy fiable como vemos despues en las revisiones.


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> yo no se lo que puede hacer
> 
> 
> si rompe los 10000 me meto en el pullback
> ...



Te daré un consejo, deja de mirar el Ibex o el SAN y analiza el Stoxx o el S&P, lo verás todo mucho más clarito.


----------



## rosonero (1 Jul 2009)

Los 9850 del Ibex ¿puede ser que según subimos o bajamos estén haciendo de resistencia y soporte a la vez? :


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Los 9850 del Ibex ¿puede ser que según subimos o bajamos estén haciendo de resistencia y soporte a la vez? :



es que de hecho es un fibo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Jul 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> es que de hecho es un fibo



Según que referencias Azkuna?


----------



## rosonero (1 Jul 2009)

A ver hacia donde empujan los americanos porque por aquí andamos algo indecisos.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Edito: Alguien ha visto el Doji en el mensual del SP?
> 
> El dato es bastante malo, por la estacionalidad, pero no es muy fiable como vemos despues en las revisiones.
> 
> ...



Buenas Tardes ^__^

Si lo he visto y leído sobre ello, no es relevante por el mes lateral que hemos tenido. Eso es lo que he entendido.

Un saludo


----------



## rosonero (1 Jul 2009)

Parece que vamos camino de hacer la visita de rigor a los 930 del SP. ¿Eso en el Eurostoxx serían los 2450?


----------



## Kujire (1 Jul 2009)

Goooooood Morning!!

Lo cocos siguen con su plan, se nota que en Europa tienen pasta fresca. Tengo el índice del papelón disparado, así que con mucho cuidado porque a la mínima te la hacen gorda. En ppio, no deberíamos superar los máximos de ayer, sería de traca y asalto a la banca si lo hicieran, peeero con el índice del papelón el mercado está muuuy manipulado y pueden hacer lo que quieran. Seguimos con los veinte puntos de diferencia entre índices, veamos como va la mañana. Los rumores de manipulación del mercado han saltado a los medios, no sé qué impacto tendrá sobre las cotizaciones, pero estamos en periodo de presentación de resultados durante estas 2 semanas, es probable que a medida que los días pasen la realidad vuelva aparecer .... sigo pensando en que deberíamos caer a los 890, aunque transitoriamente pueda haber un poco de window dressing, no me creo que tengamos suelo para que aguante mucho.

veamos como viene.... mucha suerte a tod@s


----------



## Claca (1 Jul 2009)

hummmm 9900, 930 y 2450. Salen datos malos (excusa) y caemos a muerte. ¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2009)

Fuera del largo en el Stoxx:

2399 -> 2436 

+37 puntos!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yQiTuRDT9SI&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yQiTuRDT9SI&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

bailecito


----------



## Claca (1 Jul 2009)

Joder, datos positivos. Han recortado el fuel un poco por si las moscas, eso sí.

Edito: según cárpatos, algunos buenos y otros malos. Pero como dice Mulder, tampoco se tienen demasiado en cuenta, así que...


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Jul 2009)

A AIG la están destrozando con el contrasplit... pfff


----------



## sapito (1 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> A AIG la están destrozando con el contrasplit... pfff



Contrasplit? Lo contrario de un split? Es decir de cada x acciones se hace una que vale x veces una acción anterior ¿o es otra cosa?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Jul 2009)

Les está entrando flato<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Eq-Qw6NJYK0&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Eq-Qw6NJYK0&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

Había leido que se habían echado atrás... pero esto va a llevar a la cot a los 17.00USD como poco..

Vaya REVERSE SPLIT.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Jul 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Contrasplit? Lo contrario de un split? Es decir de cada x acciones se hace una que vale x veces una acción anterior ¿o es otra cosa?



Han echo uno de 1 x 20, osease la acción que valia 1.40 han multiplicado su precio por 20. 

¿Vosotros donde veis las noticias? En donde yo las veo todo ha salido mal...

Calendario econmico

Un saludo

Para mi un split es dividir el precio de la acción para darle liquidez, lo contrario es contra-split... ojo... no lo he buscado a lo mejor he metido la pata

¿No parece que quieran llevar el sp a los 930 hacia las 4 y 30? Precisamente la próxima noticia con volatilidad


----------



## rosonero (1 Jul 2009)

Venga que no ha sido nada, otra vez a por los 930. A ver si coloco de una vez mis minis largos. :

Pd. De 9800 ----> 9840 x 5 minis, fuera y haciendo las paces con las pérdidas de ayer y las matinales.

Creo que ya no toco nada más, a la playa.


----------



## Claca (1 Jul 2009)

¡No hay crisis!


----------



## Kujire (1 Jul 2009)

Los datos son tan buenos como una los quiera ver, las estimaciones han bajado tanto que aúnque los datos no sean malos viene a confirmar que de brotes verdes nada de nada

Ya les he comentado que si nos quieren subir lo tienen fácil, los rumores han saltado a los medios, la manipulación campa rampante. El que lleva el mando es el ESEPE, no se fien del Stoxx, que está completamente desbocado y ha superado 2450 en fut , en ppio se iría a 2468, aunque el ESEPE se quedase en el sitio.


----------



## pyn (1 Jul 2009)

Lo de telecinco es increible, ni con buenas noticias levante la cabeza.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Jul 2009)

Este me mola más:


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NR3y4DdQ64E&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NR3y4DdQ64E&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C1IrfOlIWJk&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C1IrfOlIWJk&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jul 2009)

Como puede estar el S&P a 30 puntos de su máximo en el rebote(-3%), el Stoxx a 100(-4%) y el Ibex los supere de más de 180 puntos(+2%)... ¿? :

Por cierto, ayer abrí un mini-Ibex corto, y hoy me han cobrado 69€ de dividendo...!!!!! esto es normal????? 

Saludos...

PD: Son los gitanos de IGMarkets, claro... :


----------



## Kujire (1 Jul 2009)

Me he puesto la mini a tope... (con stop anti-pepones, ...por si cornea)

Toneeeeeee!!! dónde andas? vamos a darles caña que esto no se lo creen ni ellos:


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Son los gitanos de IGMarkets, claro... :




Si es que no aprendemos... :o



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Como puede estar el S&P a 30 puntos de su máximo en el rebote(-3%), el Stoxx a 100(-4%) y el Ibex los supere de más de 100 puntos(+2%)... ¿? :
> 
> Por cierto, ayer abrí un mini-Ibex corto, y hoy me han cobrado 69€ de dividendo...!!!!! esto es normal?????
> 
> ...



Joer.. como está la cosa  No tengo ni idea de ese tema, pero hoy se repartían muchos dividendos... Ni idea.
De todas formas... pfff Las jugadas que he visto de esa gente por las noches da miedo.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Me he puesto la mini a tope... (con stop anti-pepones, ...por si cornea)
> 
> Toneeeeeee!!! dónde andas? vamos a darles caña que esto no se lo creen ni ellos:




No creo que engañen a mucha gente ya... :o



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Me he puesto la mini a tope... (con stop anti-pepones, ...por si cornea)
> 
> Toneeeeeee!!! dónde andas? vamos a darles caña que esto no se lo creen ni ellos:



A tomar por c**o!!!! yo también.... 

Saludos...

PD: En el Stoxx, se entiende, para jugarlo en el Ibex, lo juego a los ciegos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Jul 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JkymTHSbWe0&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JkymTHSbWe0&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

PD: Darles caña que me están crujiendo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si es que no aprendemos... :o
> 
> Saludos



Ya me lo explicaras cuando tito Botín reparta dividendos... :

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ya me lo explicaras cuando tito Botín reparta dividendos... :
> 
> Saludos...




Pues si ya te diré algo... eso seguro... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jul 2009)

Los BBVA's aguantáis el dolor...? Speculo, Carvil... no se si va corto alguien más...

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (1 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Me he puesto la mini a tope... (con stop anti-pepones, ...por si cornea)
> 
> Toneeeeeee!!! dónde andas? vamos a darles caña que esto no se lo creen ni ellos:



Sí, pues yo voy corto, pero estoy al límite. 

Se me han escapado ya unos cuantos pedos con la burrada que han hecho hoy.


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

Los 11.000 no se ven tan lejanos, ahora.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jul 2009)

Y WBuffete yendo para Benidorm con un corto abierto, que alguien le llame xDios!!!!! :


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Sí, pues yo voy corto, pero estoy al límite.
> 
> Se me han escapado ya unos cuantos pedos con la burrada que han hecho hoy.



Yo ya estoy curado de espanto... al final se acostumbra uno sabe usted... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto, ayer abrí un mini-Ibex corto, y hoy me han cobrado 69€ de dividendo...!!!!! esto es normal?????
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Son los gitanos de IGMarkets, claro... :



¿desde cuando se cobra o paga un dividendo por un índice? hay que ver lo bajo que llegan estos señores para robarte ¿seguro que no fue de un corto en alguna acción?

Es que estoy flipando mucho con eso de que cobren dividendos de un índice. Al menos revisa las clausulas del contrato a ver que dicen de eso.

edito: vengo de darme un refrescante bañito en la piscina.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los 11.000 no se ven tan lejanos, ahora.



Pues yo los veo más lejanos que nunca... :



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo ya estoy curado de espanto... al final se acostumbra uno sabe usted...
> 
> Saludos



Solo x curiosidad... cuantas cifras hay detrás del signo menos cuando le das a CFD's de tu cuenta en R4....? Te confieso que la mía es un menos y cuatro numeros... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Solo x curiosidad... cuantas cifras hay detrás del signo menos cuando le das a CFD's de tu cuenta en R4....? Te confieso que la mía es un menos y cuatro numeros...
> 
> Saludos...



No llega a cinco... de momento... :o


Menos mal que me controlo con los botones porque si no las garantias me hubieran dejado el ojal como un panal... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

NVAX - Novavax, Inc. - Google Finance

Haciendo el clásico pullback a los 2.70USD ... ZP ha hecho ricos a unos cuantos, junto a la JUNTA ANDALUCIA ... construcción PLANTA VACUNAS 2012 -GRANADA-


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Jul 2009)

Creo que estos post de cortos hemorrodisticos, son la principal señal que vamos a empezar a caer.


----------



## Speculo (1 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Solo x curiosidad... cuantas cifras hay detrás del signo menos cuando le das a CFD's de tu cuenta en R4....? Te confieso que la mía es un menos y cuatro numeros...
> 
> Saludos...



Pero si te acabas de meter corto ¿No? ¿Cómo puedes ir perdiendo ya cuatro cifras? Tampoco ha subido tanto el stoxx desde que tú te has metido.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Creo que estos post de cortos hemorrodisticos, son la principal señal que vamos a empezar a caer.



Yo de momento voy a esperar antes de darle al botón... otra vez...

no sea que al botas le de por llegar a los 10 euros... :o




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> NVAX - Novavax, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Haciendo el clásico pullback a los 2.70USD ... ZP ha hecho ricos a unos cuantos, junto a la JUNTA ANDALUCIA ... construcción PLANTA VACUNAS 2012 -GRANADA-



Ahora que Chaves es ministro lo tiene más fácil para desplegar su influencia en el gobierno central.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No llega a cinco... de momento... :o
> 
> Menos mal que me controlo con los botones porque si no las garantias me hubieran dejado el ojal como un panal...
> 
> Saludos



Aguanta Tonu, que traigo refuerzos!!!!

*Glenn Neely el mejor analista técnico por ondas de Elliot del mundo y padre de toda la teoría moderna de ondas, comparte nuestro análisis y así escribe: "Técnicamente hablando, de acuerdo al análisis de Ondas de Elliot, el rally que estamos viviendo desde los mínimos de marzo, está llegando a su fin, y pronto se reanudará la tendencia bajista principal. Y añade ( visión en mi opinión demasiado aventurada por ahora....) Durante los próximos seis meses, el S&P bajará un 50% o más, y alcanzará niveles por debajo de los 500 puntos"
*

Saludos...

PD: Speculo, voy corto en BBVA y Cintra desde hace días...


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

El CEO estuvo hace un par de semanas en ESPAÑA, para cerrar el acuerdo y llevar "algún regalito" 

ROCKVILLE, Md., June 18 / -- Novavax, Inc. (NASDAQ: NVAX) a clinical-stage vaccine company, announced today that Dr. Rahul Singhvi, President and Chief Executive Officer, will be presenting at the Phacilitate Vaccine Forum Barcelona 2009 conference on June 22 and June 23, 2009 at The Fira Palace, Barcelona, Spain. Dr. Singhvi is participating in the Panel Session '_How are VLP based vaccines helping to shape the manufacturing processes of the future?' _andwill also be speaking to the Case Study: _Highlighting the clinical milestones to date:_ _What progress is being made with respect to immune response in healthy adults?_Presentations will be available on www.novavax.com after the event.


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Creo que estos post de cortos hemorrodisticos, son la principal señal que vamos a empezar a caer.



Es cierto, las caidas ya están cerca, pero no nos iremos mucho más abajo. Creo que empezaremos mañana, aunque podríamos tener un gap alcista (aviso a navegantes) pero bajo ningún concepto perforaremos el mínimo de este lunes.

La tendencia de fondo es muy, pero que muy alcista, podemos tener algunas señales eventuales de que nos vamos abajo pero pronto pasarán a la historia. Solo espero que el próximo impulso al alza, que podría venir la semana que viene (tal vez a partir del martes) no les pille cortos de lo contrario les van a dejar sin poder hacer ruido cuando se echen un cuesco


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Aguanta Tonu, que traigo refuerzos!!!!
> 
> *Glenn Neely el mejor analista técnico por ondas de Elliot del mundo y padre de toda la teoría moderna de ondas, comparte nuestro análisis y así escribe: "Técnicamente hablando, de acuerdo al análisis de Ondas de Elliot, el rally que estamos viviendo desde los mínimos de marzo, está llegando a su fin, y pronto se reanudará la tendencia bajista principal. Y añade ( visión en mi opinión demasiado aventurada por ahora....) Durante los próximos seis meses, el S&P bajará un 50% o más, y alcanzará niveles por debajo de los 500 puntos"
> *
> ...




Osea lo que ya sabiamos... yo como mucho creo que el ibex llegará a los 10200... pero no apostaria más dinero en ello... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

*Form 8-K for NOVAVAX INC *<hr size="1" noshade="noshade">*30-Jun-2009*
<b><big>Entry into a Material Definitive Agreement</big></b>

* Item 1.01 Entry into Material Definitive Agreement * 
*On June 30, 2009, Novavax, Inc. ("Novavax") and Laboratorios Farmaceuticos ROVI S.A., a company incorporated under the laws of Spain ("ROVI"), entered into a Stock Purchase Agreement pursuant to which ROVI has agreed to purchase 1,094,891 shares of the Novavax's common stock, par value $0.01 (the "Common Stock") at $2.74 per share*. Novavax expects to receive net proceeds from the sale of the Common Stock, after deducting estimated offering expenses, of approximately $2.98 million. Novavax intends to use the proceeds from this investment for a variety of corporate purposes, including internal research and development programs, working capital, the repayment of a portion of its 4.75% senior convertible notes due in July, 2009 and other general corporate purposes. Novavax expects to close this transaction on July 1, 2009. 
The foregoing is a brief de******ion of the material terms of the Stock Purchase Agreement and does not purport to be a complete de******ion of the rights and obligations of the parties thereunder. 
Item 8.01 Other Events 
On June 30, 2009, Novavax issued a press release announcing that has entered into a Head of Terms with ROVI pursuant to which Novavax's proprietary, recombinant virus-like-particle (VLP) vaccine technology has been chosen by ROVI under a new 60 million-Euro program sponsored and led by the Spanish Ministry of Health and other government groups to develop pandemic and seasonal flu vaccines and establish its only in-border facility. Pursuant to the Head of Terms, ROVI will receive exclusive licenses to Novavax's portable VLP vaccine technology to commercialize flu vaccines in Spain and Portugal and non-exclusive licenses in Europe, Latin America and Africa. Further, a non-profit foundation, to be jointly sponsored by ROVI and certain Spanish authorities, will be formed and funded with a 25 million euro credit line from the Spanish government to support phase III clinical development and other studies necessary to achieve marketing authorization of the VLP influenza vaccines in the European Union. In addition, the State of Andaluc�a will support ROVI in building a new VLP vaccine manufacturing plant in the city of Granada (pursuant to certain licensed manufacturing rights from Novavax) to service Spain and other parts of Europe, Latin America, and Africa. The parties are in the process of negotiating the definitive agreements and additional information regarding the commercial terms between ROVI and Novavax will be announced after the definitive agreements are finalized. Novavax expects that the definitive agreements will also include milestone and royalty payments. 

Item 9.01. Financial Statements and Exhibits.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Osea lo que ya sabiamos... yo como mucho creo que el ibex llegará a los 10200... pero no apostaria más dinero en ello...




Lo que quiero decir es que sólo le meterá más cortos en los 10000 y en los 10200... lo que suba a partir de ahí será la fase de aguantar el dolor... :o




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (1 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Speculo, voy corto en BBVA y Cintra desde hace días...



Pues poco te voy a decir... Si crees en la bajada, es un buen momento para promediar. Te recuperas antes de las pérdidas. Pero sólo si realmente crees que esto se va a ir abajo. Yo he aumentado un 50% la posición. _Cuarto y mitad o nada_.
Yo pensaba que hoy tocaba subida, pero esto ya se sale de todo cálculo.

Aún así, todavía tengo algo de margen y voy a aguantar a estas BBVA que me están llenando los calzones de palomos 

Espero que en la subasta no la suban a 9,20.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Aguanta Tonu, que traigo refuerzos!!!!
> 
> *Glenn Neely el mejor analista técnico por ondas de Elliot del mundo y padre de toda la teoría moderna de ondas, comparte nuestro análisis y así escribe: "Técnicamente hablando, de acuerdo al análisis de Ondas de Elliot, el rally que estamos viviendo desde los mínimos de marzo, está llegando a su fin, y pronto se reanudará la tendencia bajista principal. Y añade ( visión en mi opinión demasiado aventurada por ahora....) Durante los próximos seis meses, el S&P bajará un 50% o más, y alcanzará niveles por debajo de los 500 puntos"
> *
> ...



Yo corto en BBVA a 8.845 de media
Corto en criteria a 3.15

Joder con las cintra que te sea leve,yo he estado a puntito de meterle a 4,70 hace media hora pero mi saldo en la cuenta de cortos esta vilmente esquilmado :


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> *La tendencia de fondo es muy, pero que muy alcista*, podemos tener algunas señales eventuales de que nos vamos abajo pero pronto pasarán a la historia. Solo espero que el próximo impulso al alza, que podría venir la semana que viene (tal vez a partir del martes) no les pille cortos de lo contrario les van a dejar sin poder hacer ruido cuando se echen un cuesco




Veo que tiene usted mucha fe en los brotes verdes... quizá demasiada... :



Saludos


----------



## Carolus Rex (1 Jul 2009)

Alguien me puede explicar lo de AIG

Según mi Broker de ayer a hoy llevo unas plusvalías del 1.279%

¿Soy rico?, ¿es una falsa alarma? ¿Que ocurre?


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> *La tendencia de fondo es muy, pero que muy alcista*




Suerte con los 1300 del SP... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

RESERVE SPLIT -AIG- SEE hilos anteriores-


----------



## Claca (1 Jul 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar lo de AIG
> 
> Según mi Broker de ayer a hoy llevo unas plusvalías del 1.279%
> 
> ¿Soy rico?, ¿es una falsa alarma? ¿Que ocurre?



¿Y no será 1*,*279%?

PD: Tambien podía ser, que a veces las ganas nos pueden. O que se lo digan a Tonuel


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

Tonuel... take a look... me acaban de enviar la NL de JULIO.

Porsche News


----------



## Bayne (1 Jul 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar lo de AIG
> 
> Según mi Broker de ayer a hoy llevo unas plusvalías del 1.279%
> 
> ¿Soy rico?, ¿es una falsa alarma? ¿Que ocurre?



No sé a qué esperas a realizarlas...


----------



## Kujire (1 Jul 2009)

*Breaking News ... Mensaje para las Ordas Cortistas*

Preparen cortos: ON
nivel de entrada: 2442-2440 Stoxx
CARGAR

Toda resistencia es fútil, atentos para 2ª Ondanada de Cortos, atentos porque los europeos cierran ahora y suele haber un poco de volatilidad


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... take a look... me acaban de enviar la NL de JULIO.
> 
> Porsche News



Un amigo mio de cuadrilla tiene un Cayman... y está algo arrepentido por el tema del espacio y tal... :o

Y yo le digo:

¿Y macho... para qué cojones te compras un Cayman...?

¿Para tirarte a la parienta...? :




Edito:



Recientemente se compró un X5... ... aunque el Cayman aún lo tiene...



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Preparen cortos: ON
> nivel de entrada: 2442-2440 Stoxx
> CARGAR
> 
> Toda resistencia es fútil, atentos para 2ª Ondanada de Cortos, atentos porque los europeos cierran ahora y suele haber un poco de volatilidad



¿Ese mensaje era para nosotros? jaja Me ha sonado como cuando digo lo de los Yankis... jaja

Un saludo y cuidado ... los cocos pueden más que nosotros...


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

El botas ha cerrado a 8,71... no está mal para lo que me temia... 

No se preocupen cortistas... ya vendrán tiempos mejores... :





Saludos :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Un amigo mio de cuadrilla tiene un Cayman... y está algo arrepentido por el tema del espacio y tal... :o
> 
> Y yo le digo:
> 
> ...



Los coches de menos de 400cv son de pobres, aun asi me siguen gustando mas las motos.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Los coches de menos de 400cv son de pobres, aun asi me siguen gustando mas las motos.



Ergo yo soy pobre... gracias por la aclaración... 




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (1 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Ese mensaje era para nosotros? jaja Me ha sonado como cuando digo lo de los Yankis... jaja
> 
> Un saludo y cuidado ... los cocos pueden más que nosotros...



Hay un problema con esto de los cocos. Es como lo de la barra libre. Como la fiesta no la pagas tú, da igual bañarse con cerveza o romper los vasos.

El problema es que la fiesta se acaba. El dinero no es eterno... O si...


----------



## Carolus Rex (1 Jul 2009)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Y no será 1*,*279%?
> 
> PD: Tambien podía ser, que a veces las ganas nos pueden. O que se lo digan a Tonuel



No, las Acc. han pasado de cotizar 1,13-1,15 a 20,58 de un dia para otro, he leido algo antes sobre esto en los posts anteriores pero no lo acabo de encontrar.

Llevo 3000 Accs. de AIG desde hace algunas semanas y, de repente han pasado a valer un pico.

No se que hacer :


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar lo de AIG
> 
> Según mi Broker de ayer a hoy llevo unas plusvalías del 1.279%
> 
> ¿Soy rico?, ¿es una falsa alarma? ¿Que ocurre?



Contrasplit 20x1.

Si fuera contrasplit 2x1 tendrías una rentabilidad aparente del doble.
Si fuera contrasplit 3x1 tendrías una rentabilidad aparente del triple.
...

Como es contrasplit 20x1 tendrías que tener una rentab. aparente x20.


Como sólo tienes una rentab. del 1279%= multiplicar por 13,79, entonces tu rentabilidad real es 13,79/20=0.6895, es decir, -31,05%.


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

El CAYMAN es de pobres... tengo una oferta de un carrera 997 cabrio, por 70.000,00€ ...


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Como sólo tienes una rentab. del 1279%= multiplicar por 13,79, entonces tu rentabilidad real es 13,79/20=0.6895, es decir,* -31,05%*.



Le acaba de alegrar la tarde hoyga... 



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (1 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Ese mensaje era para nosotros? jaja Me ha sonado como cuando digo lo de los Yankis... jaja
> 
> Un saludo y cuidado ... los cocos pueden más que nosotros...



operando con cortos me pongo muy agresiva ... me dá lo mismo de dónde sean con tal de desplumarlos... no discrimino a nadie


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Veo que tiene usted mucha fe en los brotes verdes... quizá demasiada...



No tengo ningún tipo de fe, ni en los largos ni en los cortos y todo el hilo sabe que por mi parte los fundamentales (los manidos brotes verdes) apestan a falsedad.

Solo me muevo por lo que me dicen mis análisis, a corto y largo plazo, no hay ningún tipo de fe en mis entradas y salidas del mercado. Si veo que me equivoco, pongo los pies en polvorosa rápidamente.

En definitiva, no voy a aguantar ninguna posición perdedora por mucho que mis análisis digan lo contrario, lo más importante es preservar mi capital, pero de momento mis análisis son correctos y la tendencia no me hace pensar que sean erróneos.

Aquí el único que se mueve por la fe es ud.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El CAYMAN es de pobres... tengo una oferta de un carrera 997 cabrio, por 70.000,00€ ...




yo lo aumentaria a que tener un porsche es de pobres...


De usted me compraba algo mejor... por diosss... :o











Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

Los AM ... son de nuevos ricos... tengo por ahí la foto de un amigo PAKI de UK... que se comprá todos los años uno pasa su colección:


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Aquí el único que se mueve por la fe es ud.




Si... bueno... eso lo sabemos todos... :o



Saludos


----------



## carvil (1 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Los BBVA's aguantáis el dolor...? Speculo, Carvil... no se si va corto alguien más...
> 
> Saludos...




No ya no las tengo.... ajusté el stop el viernes (uno ya es perro viejo ) Ya comenté en el foro que alguien en el overnight había movido 12000 contratos en 10 minutos en los futuros del mini sp (muy parecido a la subida de los bancos en Marzo).Eso no es normal y habia que extremar el cuidado 

El mercado no esta ya bajista (corto plazo) pero de ahi a decir que esta muy alcista pues como que no :


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los AM ... son de nuevos ricos... tengo por ahí *la foto de un amigo PAKI de UK*... que se comprá todos los años uno para su colección:




Si... la verdad es que es un claro ejemplo de que es dificil tenerlo todo en esta vida... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

Si... el es un SELFMAN... su padre es un newsagent en ESCOCIA... siempre le dice... HIJO... cuando te vas a buscar un trabajo de verdad!!!

Fortuna aprox 22.000Millones Ptas.


----------



## Kujire (1 Jul 2009)

El ESEPE cae suavemente pero cae, .........y ahí tenemos la Stoxx, ni que fuera porteño el muy .... esa chulería del zig-zag que nos está regalando, pufff como se nota la pasta fresca en manos de los monos.... que no saben qué hacer con ella.

Tengo la munición lista...ven para aki bonito... ven para aki


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2009)

Pongo la encuesta, que la tengo arrinconada.

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de julio:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.845,70 + 3%= 10.141,07)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.845,7 - 3%= 9.550,33)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 10.141,07 y 9.550,33)

pecata minuta-----------A----------- +1
Chollero ----------------A ----------- +1
Mulder ----------------- A ---------- +1
Bayne------------------C ------------ 0
rosonero----------------C ------------ 0
tonuel------------------B ------------ -1
Carolus-----------------B ---------- -1

Suma------------------------------ 0
Indicador-------------------------- 0

Este mes no vota casi nadie, debe estar la gente en la playa.

Mulder, tú que tienes estadísticas de años, antes de votar, ¿tienes algunas estadística de número de meses seguidos subiendo/bajando en las bolsas?


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

Bueno Kujire... le dejo con los mandos...


Y a ver lo que hacemos que quiero irme de vacaciones en agosto con plusvalias... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

Aquí está con SUSANA... es una española imigrante que se fue a ED. .... los monitores son para VIGILAR al BOTAS y sus agencia!


----------



## Carolus Rex (1 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Contrasplit 20x1.
> 
> Si fuera contrasplit 2x1 tendrías una rentabilidad aparente del doble.
> Si fuera contrasplit 3x1 tendrías una rentabilidad aparente del triple.
> ...



Las acabo de ventilar, a 18,xx en mi cuenta se reflejan como ganancias de la operación unos $ 30K no sé si sacarlos ya.....:

Edito: Por cierto también corto en Stoxx.


----------



## Bayne (1 Jul 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Las acabo de ventilar, a 18,xx en mi cuenta se reflejan como ganancias de la operación unos $ 30K no sé si sacarlos ya.....:



No sé si darte la enhorabuena todavía...


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Jul 2009)

Una oficina un poco rara... Ella está bien .

Speculo ... hoy las manos fuertes ¿Qué han echo? 

Un saludo

¿Soy el único que tiene un coche con 8 años y los que le quedan?


----------



## sapito (1 Jul 2009)

En fin señor@s,
después del festival de hoy, ¿como lo ven para mañana? A por los 10000? suave recorte?

Yo, como gacela que soy, estoy convenciéndome de que esto va pa arriba:


----------



## Carolus Rex (1 Jul 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> No sé si darte la enhorabuena todavía...



Ni yo que hacer...:o


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Las acabo de ventilar, a 18,xx en mi cuenta se reflejan como ganancias de la operación unos $ 30K no sé si sacarlos ya.....:
> 
> Edito: Por cierto también corto en Stoxx.



18,xx/20=0,9x

Las has vendido a noventa y pico céntimos cada una.


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

Un bug del sistema... envíame esos 30K que te los vamos a adelgazar un poquito.


----------



## Speculo (1 Jul 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Las acabo de ventilar, a 18,xx en mi cuenta se reflejan como ganancias de la operación unos $ 30K no sé si sacarlos ya.....:
> 
> Edito: Por cierto también corto en Stoxx.



Pero vamos a ver, por mucho contra split que haya habido ¿Cómo narices has podido ganar un 1279% en un día con AIG? ¿No se habrá quedado el precio de la acción dividido entre 20?

Que alguien explique lo del contra split este, que si no lo busco yo.

Vamos, yo es que alucino. Si es verdad eso de los 30K $, yo los sacaba cagando leches y luego cuando te pregunten, te los has gastado.


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mulder, tú que tienes estadísticas de años, antes de votar, ¿tienes algunas estadística de número de meses seguidos subiendo/bajando en las bolsas?



No, pero es una buena idea para analizar, ahora he de irme pero esta noche me pongo con ello a ver que sacamos en claro.


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

OBJETIVO conseguido AIG a 18.xxUSD

AIG - American International Group, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Speculo (1 Jul 2009)

Vale. A ver. La acción valía ayer 1,15 y hoy vale 18/20 . Una subida del 1500%, más o menos. Pero te habrán convertido cada 20 acciones en una, digo yo ¿Es eso lo que ha pasado? ¿Has vendido las mismas acciones que tenías?


----------



## Sleepwalk (1 Jul 2009)

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de julio:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.845,70 + 3%= 10.141,07)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.845,7 - 3%= 9.550,33)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 10.141,07 y 9.550,33)

pecata minuta-----------A----------- +1
Chollero ----------------A ----------- +1
Mulder ----------------- A ---------- +1
Bayne------------------C ------------ 0
rosonero----------------C ------------ 0
tonuel------------------B ------------ -1
Carolus-----------------B ---------- -1
*Sleepwalk-------------B --------- -1*

Suma------------------------------ 0
Indicador-------------------------- 0


Buenas tardes:
Me añado aunque me quedan 15 días para las vacaciones, intentaré seguir la evolución y ver si el SAN cae a 4€, y Tonuel se alegra y a mi me da tiempo a comprar cuando me venza la imposición a plazo en septiembre.
Saludos.


----------



## Catacrack (1 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> OBJETIVO conseguido AIG a 18.xxUSD
> 
> AIG - American International Group, Inc. - Google Finance



Recomiendas comprar, vender o mantener ?

Yo compre 23800 a 1,42$ y despues del split tengo 1190acciones.

Perdidas reales a dia de hoy de mas del 30%.


----------



## Speculo (1 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Speculo ... hoy las manos fuertes ¿Qué han echo?



Por lo poco que he podido ver (luego más tarde hago un conteo bien hecho), sigue todo exactamente igual. Se ve que han aumentado las compras de manos fuertes sobre IBE, TEF y SAN, y que han entrado en otros valores, como IBR o ITX, pero el resto, más de lo mismo: Predominio de las ventas sobre las compras y, eso sí, aumento progresivo de las compras por parte de las manos débiles.
Parece que cada vez entra más dinero gacelesco, pero es que si los gordos no sostienen esto, no se debería ir a ningún sitio. Yo empiezo a tenerlo ya un poco menos claro, pero los datos siguen siendo los que son y una subida así no es factible si las manos fuertes no apoyan. En mi opinión, están fuera del mercado y los que quedan, están vendiendo.

Ya dije por ahí que mi fe acabará mañana jueves. Lo de hoy me lo esperaba más o menos. No tan bestia, pero me lo esperaba al fin y al cabo. Mañana ya veremos, pero poco sostén le veo yo a esto ya. 
Y si sigue, pues cerraré cortos y ya abriré más arriba, que tampoco es cuestión de quedarse en bragas viendo como sube esto un día sí y otro también.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2661 (1 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Te daré un consejo, deja de mirar el Ibex o el SAN y analiza el Stoxx o el S&P, lo verás todo mucho más clarito.



Hola Soy Blackholesun

que me han baneado


entonces estamos largos o cortos??

porque veo a Kujire con la mini


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Vale. A ver. La acción valía ayer 1,15 y hoy vale 18/20 . Una subida del 1500%, más o menos. Pero te habrán convertido cada 20 acciones en una, digo yo ¿Es eso lo que ha pasado? ¿Has vendido las mismas acciones que tenías?



Coño, claro que es eso, es lo contrario de un split, ahora tienes acciones que valen 20 veces más pero tienes 20 veces menos acciones.

Las gallinas que entran por las que salen.

Antes tenías 20 onzas de chocolate y ahora tienes una tableta, que es 20 veces más grande que cada onza.

Pero claro, sólo tienes una tableta, no 20.

Lo de +30.000 tiene que ser un error informático, yo no le daría más vueltas, lo que no sé es si Carolus ha vendido por eso o iba a vender igual.

Desde luego, si vendió por eso, que no se haga ilusiones que no va a sacar 30.000 por la cara.


----------



## Carolus Rex (1 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> 18,xx/20=0,9x
> 
> Las has vendido a noventa y pico céntimos cada una.



¿Y por que me refeleja más de $ 30mil de plusvalías de la operación? :

¿Que hago, ordeno una transferencia y salgo por patas...?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Y si sigue, pues cerraré cortos y ya abriré más arriba, que tampoco es cuestión de quedarse en bragas viendo como sube esto un día sí y otro también.



Yo empecé abriendo cortos la semana pasada en 9500, cuando bajó 300 puntos le saqué 2800 euros, y ahora que ha subido 700 "sólo" he perdido 2000.

Es decir, que abro cortos, me equivoco, pero como los abro muy arriba y los cierro aprovechando recortes, voy tirando.

Pero hay que reconocer que sube de forma desmoralizadora, yo estaba largo durante toda la subida desde mínimos, por lo tanto no puedo saber "si huele a cuerno quemado" porque no puedo comparar, antes cuando subía y subía no tenía ningún estrés.

No sé si mi interpretación del mercado es correcta y "tiene que bajar" o es que estoy empecinado con los cortos y esta subida es tan "normal" o tan "anormal" como toda la subida anterior.

¿Alguien ve alguna diferencia?, ¿el volumen?, ¿la volatilidad?

La última vez que me puse cabezón con los cortos fue hace más de dos años, me empecé a poner corto en el Ibex en 15500 y vi con horror como llegaba a 16000, al final lo dejé aburrido, pero tengo todavía en el e-mail notificaciones de posiciones cortas abiertas en el Ibex en 159xx. 

No sé si la situación es la misma o si soy yo el que se comporta igual y experimenta las mismas sensaciones aunque la situación sea distinta.

Por cierto, en aquella época también se hablaba de la mano de Dios y de manipulación del mercado, tal como ha dicho Kujire, la gráfica del Dow de aquella época es, cuando menos, "curiosa".


----------



## Carolus Rex (1 Jul 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Recomiendas comprar, vender o mantener ?
> 
> Yo compre 23800 a 1,42$ y despues del split tengo 1190acciones.
> 
> Perdidas reales a dia de hoy de mas del 30%.



Si pero a mi el sistema me ha dejado vender las 3000 que tenía al principio, no me ha descontado nada del número de Accs. 

Ahora, después de vender tengo +30.000 $ en cuenta y la verdad, no se que hacer.....:


----------



## Catacrack (1 Jul 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Si pero a mi el sistema me ha dejado vender las 3000 que tenía al principio, no me ha descontado nada del número de Accs.
> 
> Ahora, después de vender tengo +30.000 $ en cuenta y la verdad, no se que hacer.....:



No creo que pase desapercibido, asi que no creo que te dure mucho ese dinero en la cuenta. Pero siempre puedes probar a salir corriendo con la pasta.


----------



## Bayne (1 Jul 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Si pero a mi el sistema me ha dejado vender las 3000 que tenía al principio, no me ha descontado nada del número de Accs.
> 
> Ahora, después de vender tengo +30.000 $ en cuenta y la verdad, no se que hacer.....:



Seguro que se enteran y "subsanan" su error, yo no me haría muchas ilusiones.


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

CATACRACK.... es posible que continue cayendo.. pero -30,00% es mucho dinero para vender ahora... espera un par de días... recuperará los 20.00USD


----------



## Carolus Rex (1 Jul 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Seguro que se enteran y "subsanan" su error, yo no me haría muchas ilusiones.



No las tengo.....no....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Si pero a mi el sistema me ha dejado vender las 3000 que tenía al principio, no me ha descontado nada del número de Accs.
> 
> Ahora, después de vender tengo +30.000 $ en cuenta y la verdad, no se que hacer.....:



En cualquier caso, si pensabas irte a las Islas Pago-pago con el dinero, no deberías haber posteado la consulta en un foro público...

Más que nada porque luego no puedes hacerte el despistado.

Ojalá no se enteren, lo mejor que puedes hacer es abrir posiciones agresivas con opciones o con futuros con ese dinero, si lo pierdes que te echen un galgo, y si ganas..., más razones para salir por patas  (es broma, no hagas tonterías que seguro que te lo van a reclamar).


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

Espera unos días... quizás mañana lo tienes regularizado.


----------



## Kujire (1 Jul 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Si pero a mi el sistema me ha dejado vender las 3000 que tenía al principio, no me ha descontado nada del número de Accs.
> 
> Ahora, después de vender tengo +30.000 $ en cuenta y la verdad, no se que hacer.....:



Tu tranki que yo sé exactamente lo que hacer:

IBAN de tu cuenta y EJECUTAR TRANSFERENCIA por 30K, copy-screen y printouts de la pantalla y operación (tanto de la venta de AIG como de la transferencia, a ser posible con importes, fechas, y ..todos esos numeritos de las operaciones que tanto les mola)

Si hay un bug, .... que se j:dan, haberlo pensado antes, de los errores se aprende

Akí sólo hay una máxima: HACER PAGAR!!

SI te sale bien, pues cojonudo, y si no te sale bien pues.. a por otra, si necesitas cuenta offshore házmelo saber


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

CATACRACK.... no quiere ser agorero.... pero normalmente despues de un RSPLIT... viene el ofrecimiento de acciones a terceros. -dilución- espero que puedas salir airoso de AIG.

Yo las vendí hace un par de semanas... como te dije.


----------



## Vaaren (1 Jul 2009)

Hola a tod@s! Una nueva gacela 

Tengo una duda sobre el tema de la manipulación de los mercados: la forera Kujire ha comentado varias veces sobre la manipulación actual de los índices. Pero cómo puede producirse una manipulación de carácter tan global? He leído sobre maniobras de manipulación de valores y de índices temáticos (por parte sobre todo de los bancos de inversión), pero nada que pudiera afectar a índices generales como el SP500, el DJIA o el EuroStoxx. Aquí no incluyo eventos como el window dressing, que parece que suele afectar más a unos sectores o índices temáticos (como los small-cap) en detrimento de otros. Cómo se explica entonces? O me he hecho la picha un lío?

Bueno, muchas gracias a tod@s por vuestra aportación al hilo!


----------



## Alexandros (1 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes a todos acabo de llegar de trabajar. Un día nefasto, por cierto. 


¿AIG a 20$?

¿Se están haciendo efectivas esas operaciones?

Carolus coje el dinero y corre. Si no te da tiempo a cobrar invierte en otras acciones y te sacas el dinero al instante. Seria algo así como blanquearlo ¿es eso posible?


----------



## Kujire (1 Jul 2009)

Juan Lui manifiéstate!!!!!!!!!!

que delgado se le veía ayer, .... y creo que ha perdido un poco de pelo

*CAE CAE CAE CAE CAE CAE!!!*

... qué manera de sostener sólo comparable al cruzado májico de mi yaya


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2009)

Por cierto, que nadie lo ha dicho, el S&P tiene un hermoso gap de apertura, a ver si lo cierra y nos dejan "rascar" algo a los cortos.

Pero que lo cierre al final de la sesión, por Dios, aunque seguro que al Ibex le da igual, a ver si sube algo el dólar de una puta vez y reducimos diferencias con el S&P. 

Tiene narices que mi famosa teoría de dólar----1,43---Ibex---10200, se esté volviendo contra mí. Eso me pasa por chaquetero.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Jul 2009)

Carolus , te doy mi opinión ^___^!

Yo cogía pero ya y ordenaba una transferencia a mi cuenta... y hacia lo que te ha dicho Kujire, Pruebas y pruebas. Si se dan cuenta que te denuncien.

Si se ponen chulos y veo que pierdo... con esa pasta, lo que tenga en el banco más los pufos que pueda dejar me voy a Sudamérica, y que los FOLLEN.

Es más..cualquier día hago eso yo... ya estoy más que harto de que me roben .

Juuuasss esta noche no duermeess jaja

Kujire "cruzado májico de mi yaya" Lo de yaya es canario/ andaluz ... pero la J en mágico te podría delatar ..¿MeJicana?


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

Kujire... no le des caña a JUANLUIS.. las canas son producidas por altos niveles de STRESS.... lleva algunas años en el sector.


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

Si, el broker es un banco... te haces el despistado... que lo averiguen ellos.


----------



## Alexandros (1 Jul 2009)

Es su error. Que se jodan. Yo ahora mismo en las pantallas veo que está a 20, no hablo ingles, no se lo que es un split y un analista me recomendo este valor 

Seguro que está el típico que pone en la casilla de compra C: 77.5 y quería comprar a 7.75

Luego llama y diles que es un error. 

Pero vamos, seguro que es un bug.

Edito: Este lo explica ¿es exacto?

Take the number of shares you own and divide by 20. This is the
amount of shares you now own after the reverse split.

Take $1.40 (your original purchase price) and multiply by 20, which is
$28.00. This is your new cost basis.

Just take the current price ($19.65) and divide by 20 to put the
current price in old terms, which is $0.9825


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

Si, solo tienes que hacer con el precio actual una simple división *18.XXUSD : 20 = ????*


----------



## Kujire (1 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... no le des caña a JUANLUIS.. las canas son producidas por altos niveles de STRESS.... *lleva algunos años en el sector*.



jur jur a veces es bueno hacer otras cosas... esta crisis va a retirar a muchos


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

Parece que quieren darle un calentón a XOMA...

PreMarket Bubbles -XOMA- Xoma offers $12m in supply and warr


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2009)

Vaaren dijo:


> Hola a tod@s! Una nueva gacela
> 
> Tengo una duda sobre el tema de la manipulación de los mercados: la forera Kujire ha comentado varias veces sobre la manipulación actual de los índices. Pero cómo puede producirse una manipulación de carácter tan global? He leído sobre maniobras de manipulación de valores y de índices temáticos (por parte sobre todo de los bancos de inversión), pero nada que pudiera afectar a índices generales como el SP500, el DJIA o el EuroStoxx. Aquí no incluyo eventos como el window dressing, que parece que suele afectar más a unos sectores o índices temáticos (como los small-cap) en detrimento de otros. Cómo se explica entonces? O me he hecho la picha un lío?
> 
> Bueno, muchas gracias a tod@s por vuestra aportación al hilo!



EL MERCADILLO DE EUROPA La maquinita de Godman Sachs

EL MERCADILLO DE EUROPA Y seguimos con el marraneo

investorsconundrum.com - El Blog para el Inversor con Ideas Propias - Donde Invertir en Bolsa hoy ¿Esta manipulando otra vez la bolsa el Plunge Protection Team (PTT)?

Busca en google "plunge protection team" (PPT).

Kujire, ¿puedes contar algo más sobre los rumores de manipulación?.


----------



## Speculo (1 Jul 2009)

Kujire... Parece que se lo están gastando todo en el 928. Como sigan así, no les va a quedar nada para la última media hora.


----------



## Kujire (1 Jul 2009)

lo dan todo si, sería muy importante doblegar la resistencia que tenemos, pero hay mucho papelón que repartir ... 

Estoy buscando más info sobre "lo que escuché" en los medios... a ver la encuentro:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2009)

Caeee, mala bestia, cierra el gap, tu cadáver servirá de alimento a las huestes bajistas...


----------



## Carolus Rex (1 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Carolus , te doy mi opinión ^___^!
> 
> Yo cogía pero ya y ordenaba una transferencia a mi cuenta... y hacia lo que te ha dicho Kujire, Pruebas y pruebas. Si se dan cuenta que te denuncien.
> 
> ...



¡Hombre que solo son $30K no 300K...!

Para que os hagais una idea, no he vendido las 3000 de golpe (no soy avaricioso) He ido probando con varios lotes y al final he logrado colocar un total de 2000 accs. a un precio medio de 18,xx con unas plusvalias de $ 37.640.
Me quedan todavia mil en cartera junto con algunas MESA y DRYS de DP algo de AA, unas pocas FCX y 200 ACH chinas. En la misma cartera mantengo accs. de KPN desde el año 2000!! (a estas les tengo mucho cariño me dieron buenas plusvalias aquel año) y algún centenar de accs. de RIO (mi gran último fracaso).

En intradiario como todos, futuros de índices (S&P y Stoxx), de oro, crudo, y Gas Natural. Jamás entro en Forex ni en bolsa española.

De momento me mantengo, no pierdo. Tampoco gano mucho.


----------



## Kujire (1 Jul 2009)

Fe hamij@s!! Fe hamij@!! la resistencia ha caído snif snif snif, ... cosas más dificiles se han conseguido



....SIN PIEDAD AHORA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carvil (1 Jul 2009)

-Honda Motor Co Ltd Reports June US Sales -32.4% y/y
-Toyota Motor Corp Reports US June sales at 114,780 units, -36.3% y/y
-Nissan Motor Co., Ltd Reports US June sales -23.1% y/y, to 58,300 units - May sales were -33% y/y
-Chrysler reports June vehicles sales -42%, to 66,324 units
-BMW AG Reports US June sales -20.3% y/y
-Volkswagen AG Reports June US Sales 19,027, -18% y/y
-General Motors Corp Reports June vehicle sales -33.6% v -26%e (unadjusted), 176K units"

Salu2


----------



## Alexandros (1 Jul 2009)

En el blog ZeroHedge he encontrado una entrevista que le hacen en Bloomberg TV a un trader profesional. Habla de la manipulación, el papel de los ordenadores en la bolsa y la manipulación de los mercados.

El tio habla bastante rápido, solo he cogido los "fundamentals" de la entrevista.


Quoteo:

To quote Joe:

"I have a feeling one day the door is gonna close, everyone is going to be running for the exits, there is going to be a major move in the market and everyone is going to wonder "what happened?"

There is problem structurally in the equity markets that nobody wants to talk about. There is intervention, there is manipulation going on. No one has exact proof of what is going on but it's out there, and the real liquidity has been gone for a while. People don't understand, *the liquidity is not coming back."*

Vale la pena, pero se luce a partir de 7:45

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g0U1vMUa2sc&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g0U1vMUa2sc&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Caeee, mala bestia, cierra el gap, tu cadáver servirá de alimento a las huestes bajistas...





> Fe hamij@s!! Fe hamij@!! la resistencia ha caído snif snif snif, ... cosas más dificiles se han conseguido



No entienden uds. nada.

Hoy es día *1* y la tendencia a medio plazo es alcista, así que hoy solo toca *subir* o lateral en estas horas porque también estamos ya en temporada pre-festiva, algunos operadores ya han cogido vacaciones.

*Mañana* no solo es día *2*, donde se corrige la subida del día 1, sino que es víspera de una fiesta muy importante en USA, muchos operadores cerrarán posiciones *mañana* por esta razón, por eso hasta mañana no toca bajar.

Finalmente los festivos se aprovechan para organizar cambios de tendencia fuertes, por lo tanto si mañana es día 2 y bajista ¿que ocurrirá el día 6 cuando estemos de vuelta?

Cuando se tienen las cosas claras es muy sencillo no dar palos de ciego.

Hay que olvidarse de manipulaciones y de historias conspiranoicas raras, esto ocurre todos los meses, pero es que encima este día 1 es apertura de mes, trimestre y semestre, casi nada.

Y todo esto son fundamentales, tengo indicaciones técnicas que van por el mismo camino, algunas a largo plazo y otras a corto plazo.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

Hoy es dia 1..., estamos en el mes de julio..., y a JuanLuis se le cae el pelo...


Ahora cuénteme algo que no sepa... :o





Saludos :o


----------



## Kujire (1 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No entienden uds. nada.
> 
> Hoy es día *1* y la tendencia a medio plazo es alcista, así que hoy solo toca *subir* o lateral en estas horas porque también estamos ya en temporada pre-festiva, algunos operadores ya han cogido vacaciones.
> 
> ...



a veces es bueno darse una vuelta por la playita, sentir la arena y el agua ... si hay una ligera brisa mejor que mejor... ay qué envidia

me dicen que relaja ... tenga cuidado con esos "fundamentales"


----------



## pyn (1 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> EL MERCADILLO DE EUROPA La maquinita de Godman Sachs
> 
> EL MERCADILLO DE EUROPA Y seguimos con el marraneo
> 
> ...



Mamá que miedo... Cuanto más leo de los HF más ganas me dan de apostar todo al rojo/negro .


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

Ésto está apuntito de reventar... no se si lo habia dicho alguna vez... 




Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2009)

Mulder, no te olvides de mirar el número de meses alcistas/bajistas consecutivos.

Cuando se me ocurran otras pautas estacionales u otras chorradas ya las propondré en el hilo, algo se podrá sacar en claro y que cada cual lo aplique como pueda.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mulder, no te olvides de mirar el número de meses alcistas/bajistas consecutivos.



Mire también en qué veranos hubo grandes estrenos en hollywood, creo que de ahí podemos sacar algo en claro... 





Saludos


----------



## pyn (1 Jul 2009)

Hola, tengo una duda con los futuros a ver si alguien me la aclara, seguro que es un tontería.

Según tengo entendido los futuros sobre el mini-ibex35 tienen vencimiento diario, es decir, si yo compro a 9500 cierra a 10.000, me ingresan en mi cuenta 500 napos ¿no?. Pero ¿qué pasa si no vendo el ibex baja hasta 9750?

Para verlo más claro:

Día 1-------------> compro un contrato mini-ibex a 9500

Día 1(al cierre el ibex está a 10.000)--------------->+500€

Día 2 (al cierre el ibex está a 9750)----------------->¿me ingresan 250?¿me retiran 250?

Perdón si la pregunta carece de total lógica pero no lo acabo de ver claro :S.


----------



## Kujire (1 Jul 2009)

*Breaking News ... Kalifornia*



> El gobernator de California Arnold Schwarzenegger declara el estado de emergencia.



ummmm... esto me recuerda a algo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2009)

No sé qué mierda fuman los de IGMarkets pero tiene que ser buenísimo...

Cuando cerró el Ibex el S&P estaba en 929, ahora está en 925, el dólar casi no se ha movido y en IGMarkets el Ibex +13 puntos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No sé qué mierda fuman los de IGMarkets pero tiene que ser buenísimo...
> 
> Cuando cerró el Ibex el S&P estaba en 929, ahora está en 925, el dólar casi no se ha movido y en IGMarkets el Ibex +13 puntos.



Te juro que estaba mirando la susodicha web del igmarkets y pensando exactamente lo mismo...

Joder,es que no baja el ibex ni asi se marque el down un -10%


----------



## Alexandros (1 Jul 2009)

Mulder, te suelo leer habituálmente y te respeto pero a veces no entiendo como no se te ha podido contagiar nada de PESIMISMO en este foro (mira que es dificil ).

La siguiente bajada de la bolsa será justo *antes* o *despues* de que una noticia de vital importancía rompa en forma de breaking news en todos los informativos del mundo. En ese acontecimiento influirá el hombre, quedando toda matemática, método o sistema de analisis de mercado totálmente inutil. *La bajada del Dow Jones será diréctamente proporcional al impacto de esa gran noticia.*No habrá resistencia excepto el parket de Wall Street y más abajo el demonio, esperando a todos los HedgeFundistas Hijosdeputa con ollas hirviendo.

Estamos ante la Gran Depresión del siglo XXI señores. La bolsa solo será uno más de las cosas que se llevará por delante.

Sin saber casi nada sobre mercados e intentado ser objetivo observo que este rally ha sido el *mejor en 10 años*, que llevamos desde el 13 de Marzo subiendo, que los fundamentales están mal, que la explosión de los green shoots es inmininte y que es la primera crisis global con el sistema financiero como epicentro. 

Eso es real y está ahí.

Otra cosa es que hayas podido *ganar dinero* prediciendo subidas y bajadas.


No se Mulder si está crisis la viste venir y si así fuera te agradecería que me dijeses a partir de que momento te diste cuenta del tsunami. 


Un saludo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2009)

0,5% por encima no es romper nada!!

sigo en mis 13... es el % de influencia de otras bolsas y la ponderacion de algunas empresas


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Jul 2009)

Wataru, que nadie te ha contestado: mi coche tiene 14 años, y no tengo intención de cambiarlo todavía. 

Blackholesun, ¿por qué te han baneado? ¿qué has hecho?

Esto sigue para arriba... hoy he cobrado el dividendo de ANA, 1 euro y pico por acción... algo es algo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2009)

California government declares fiscal emergency over budget | U.S. | Reuters


----------



## Kujire (1 Jul 2009)

Sr. Speculo le dejo el Stoxx aparcadito en 2434 para que usted decida, creo que usted tenía un corto por esos niveles 

Saludos

ED: Pecata, Felicidades por el compromiso!!!

ED2: ...para estar alcista, los bajistas le llevamos + de 20 points al Stoxx en "nosecuantos" cortos ... que algunos de ustedes se pueden pagar un pequeño capricho, que les veo las caras!!!


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> a veces es bueno darse una vuelta por la playita, sentir la arena y el agua ... si hay una ligera brisa mejor que mejor... ay qué envidia
> 
> me dicen que relaja



Es totalmente cierto, sobre todo a las 10 cuando anochece, si además vas a tomarte una cerveza fresquita a un local inglés, justo frente al mar, donde te cobran aproximadamente la mitad que en un local español, miel sobre ojuelas, oiga 




Kujire dijo:


> ... tenga cuidado con esos "fundamentales"



Esos fundamentales me han funcionado durante varios años, siempre es lo mismo. Por lo menos cuando hay tendencia alcista, que hasta después de mayo no me atreví a volver a entrar, y al principio lo hice con acciones del Ibex que son muy tranquilitas.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

Cuando DP de la orden al botas se le van a caer los dientes... he dicho... :



Saludos :


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Jul 2009)

Pecata... yo acabo de ver el anuncio de toyota... y ya hasta me lo estaba pensando  , es coña. Yo mi dinero me lo gasto en ver el mundo... no en 4 ruedas.

S&P 500 923.67 +4.35 (0.47%) Ya queda menos... ánimos, que son pocos y con mucho dinero jaja


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2009)




----------



## Kujire (1 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Cuando DP de la orden al botas se le van a caer los dientes... he dicho... :
> 
> Saludos :



Comandante le ha gustado el pilotaje? ... si me dejan media hora más les hago comer los mocos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2009)

¿Serán tan perros de cerrar el gap hoy mismo de forma rácana y a otra cosa, mariposa?

Es decir, lo meten en 923-922, lo suben a 925-926 en los últimos 5 minutos y damos por cerrado el gap y vuelta el ibex arriba mañana.

Luego miro a cuánto estaba el dólar cuando cerró el ibex y a cuanto va a estar cuando cierre WS y calculo la apertura teórica del Ibex de mañana.

Edito: bueno, contando que no pase nada grave por la noche con el dólar o en las bolsas asiáticas.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Jul 2009)

Carolus, saca el Champan, sino te pillan hoy ha sido tu día:

MESA 0.150 +0.050 (50.00%)


----------



## Kujire (1 Jul 2009)

Señoras y señores, 

Un placer hacer negocios con ustedes, estoy fuera y con plata para pasar un buen 4 de Julio!

(mensaje para todos los contribuyentes, dado que es su dinero el que se lo juegan en bolsa los cocos jur jur)

Mañana los datos del Paro:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2009)

¿Qué harán mañana para joder a los cortos?, ¿reducir la diferencia entre futuro y contado a cero?, ¿pondrán los futuros en backwardation?, ¿subirán la ponderación de San y Tef en el Ibex?, ¿abrirán con gap al alza?

Dejen volar su imaginación, se aceptan sugerencias.


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

MESA... esas 100.000acs que compré + algunas que tengo desde 0.16USD

De momento no VENDO.


----------



## rosonero (1 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Hola, tengo una duda con los futuros a ver si alguien me la aclara, seguro que es un tontería.
> 
> Según tengo entendido los futuros sobre el mini-ibex35 tienen vencimiento diario, es decir, si yo compro a 9500 cierra a 10.000, me ingresan en mi cuenta 500 napos ¿no?. Pero ¿qué pasa si no vendo el ibex baja hasta 9750?
> 
> ...



Ayer noche estaba yo haciéndome la misma pregunta al dejar mi primer futuro abierto. Como ya sabrás las pérdidas y ganancias se liquidan diariamente así que al cierre te ingresarían esos 500 euros de plusvalías y al día siguiente tu mini empezaría a contar ganancias o pérdidas desde el valor liquidado, osea los 10.000. Dia 2 al cierre te cobrarían los 250 euros de pérdidas.

Encontré un post en otro foro, copypasteado de no sé donde, con todo lo que hay que saber de futuros antes de meterse, claro que entonces maldita gracia. 

¿Qué son y cómo funcionan los futuros? :: Foros de Bolsa :: Ver tema :: Foros de Bolsa


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2661 (1 Jul 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Wataru, que nadie te ha contestado: mi coche tiene 14 años, y no tengo intención de cambiarlo todavía.
> 
> Blackholesun, ¿por qué te han baneado? ¿qué has hecho?
> 
> Esto sigue para arriba... hoy he cobrado el dividendo de ANA, 1 euro y pico por acción... algo es algo.



pues que ha venido animosa y le he dicho una salvajada (yo con esa no me puedo contener) que ha escandalizado a alguna feminazi del foro y me ha denunciado y me han baneado

también es que vengo con el chip de forocoches, y claro los chistes graciosos y sin importancia de ese foro, son auténticas salvajadas aquí


Pero vamos no pasa nada, si ya solo me suelo pasar por este hilo


Pero vamos Blackholesun=5puntosafinalesdeesteaño que quede claro


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> MESA... esas 100.000acs que compré + algunas que tengo desde 0.16USD
> 
> De momento no VENDO.




Pues a ver si empezamos a vender ya que me estoy aburriendo... :o




Saludos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2661 (1 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No entienden uds. nada.
> 
> Hoy es día *1* y la tendencia a medio plazo es alcista, así que hoy solo toca *subir* o lateral en estas horas porque también estamos ya en temporada pre-festiva, algunos operadores ya han cogido vacaciones.
> 
> ...




entonces que va a pasr el día 6??

es que no me ha quedado claro:o


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> MESA... esas 100.000acs que compré + algunas que tengo desde 0.16USD
> 
> De momento no VENDO.



¿A cuánto las tienes?, ¿has probado a usar la búsqueda avanzada de google para buscar "cosas" de estos chicharros?, prueba a poner resultados "sólo de las últimas 24 horas", a veces salen noticias que no son grandes titulares.

Por ejemplo, un foro en el que alguien hablaba ayer de MESA:

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/unit...-complaint-re-flights-million-mile-day-2.html


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

5puntosafinalesdeesteaño dijo:


> pues que ha venido animosa y le he dicho una salvajada (yo con esa no me puedo contener) que ha escandalizado a alguna feminazi del foro y me ha denunciado y me han baneado...



Entonces es usted digno de elogios no de baneo..... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Mulder, te suelo leer habituálmente y te respeto pero a veces no entiendo como no se te ha podido contagiar nada de PESIMISMO en este foro (mira que es dificil ).
> 
> La siguiente bajada de la bolsa será justo *antes* o *despues* de que una noticia de vital importancía rompa en forma de breaking news en todos los informativos del mundo. En ese acontecimiento influirá el hombre, quedando toda matemática, método o sistema de analisis de mercado totálmente inutil. *La bajada del Dow Jones será diréctamente proporcional al impacto de esa gran noticia.*No habrá resistencia excepto el parket de Wall Street y más abajo el demonio, esperando a todos los HedgeFundistas Hijosdeputa con ollas hirviendo.
> 
> ...



Basta mirar mi antiguedad en este foro para saber lo pesimista que soy, realmente soy más pesimista respecto a España que respecto al resto del mundo. También es cierto que en este foro hay mucho histérico y mucho exagerado, que si se acaba el petróleo, que si hiperinflación, que si la bolsa va a desaparecer, que si corralito y chuminadas similares.

Creo que lo pasaremos mal, pero tampoco es para tanto, de hecho me dedico a la bolsa precisamente por ello, es lo más anticrisis que hay, al menos si ganas dinero 

Si dices que la bolsa bajará ante una noticia y que ningún análisis técnico detectará ese movimiento con anticipación es que te queda muchíiiiisimo que aprender sobre bolsa, sobre análisis técnico y sobre lo matemáticamente exactos que son los movimientos a medio/largo plazo, cosa que ya he demostrado en este foro usando una simple raiz cuadrada de 2.

Los ciclos más grandes de la bolsa duran 60 años, los hay por supuesto más pequeños, hasta llegar a los 5 minutos. Y además esta no es la primera crisis del sistema financiero, hubo una crisis muy parecida a esta en 1907, al no estar el mundo globalizado tuvo una repercusión diferente, pero en lineas generales fue lo mismo ¿que son 10 años frente a 100 justos?

¿dije justos? Hay que ver que exactos son los ciclos económicos 

En el siglo XIX y a principios del XX varios estudiosos de los ciclos adivinaron con una exactitud asombrosa cuando iba a ser cada crisis. En el libro Leones y Gacelas de Cárpatos, me lo compré en 2006 creo, sale al menos uno de estos estudiosos y ya aparece el año 2011 como final de esta crisis a nivel mundial (seguro que no en España, claro) y era la 2a o 3a edición del libro si no recuerdo mal. Lo puedo mirar si tienes curiosidad.

Hace unos meses puse en este hilo un cuadro escrito por Gann con máquina de escribir en 1909 donde el 2007 aparece como inicio de una crisis. Como de costumbre nadie hizo ni caso, mucha preocupación por la crisis pero nadie se fija en las verdaderas señales.

¿tan aleatorio y tan controlado por los leoncios te parece todo? JUAS.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

¿Y Fumanchú que es lo que fumaba... ?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2009)

> Originalmente Escrito por 5puntosafinalesdeesteaño
> pues que ha venido animosa y le he dicho una salvajada (yo con esa no me puedo contener) que ha escandalizado a alguna feminazi del foro y me ha denunciado y me han baneado...



Ya, pero si no dices qué le has dicho a mí me dejas igual que estaba.

Si votas en la encuesta ponte el nombre antiguo o te baneo de la encuesta por multinick.

Yo votaré dentro de un rato si Mulder puede extraer información de su base de datos sobre el número de meses consecutivos de subidas y bajadas en las bolsas.

Así va la encuesta de momento, se puede votar hasta mañana antes de las 9:00 que abre el Ibex.

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de julio:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.845,70 + 3%= 10.141,07)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.845,7 - 3%= 9.550,33)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 10.141,07 y 9.550,33)

pecata minuta-----------A---------- +1
Chollero ----------------A ---------- +1
Mulder ----------------- A --------- +1
Bayne------------------C ----------- 0
rosonero----------------C ---------- 0
tonuel------------------B ---------- -1
Carolus-----------------B ---------- -1
Sleepwalk-------------B ----------- -1


Suma---------------------------------0
Indicador-----------------------------0

Voten, si aciertan (o se equivocan) 6 meses seguidos se llevarán el premio gordo, coche nuevo en el primero caso y media tonelada de guano de primerísima calidad en el segundo.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Voten, si aciertan (o se equivocan) 6 meses seguidos se llevarán el premio gordo, coche nuevo en el primero caso y media tonelada de guano de primerísima calidad en el segundo.




Hoyga no me traiga más guano que soy distribuidor oficial... :



Saludos


----------



## Urederra (1 Jul 2009)

¿ Tiene alguna relación la gráfica del precio del petroleo, con la gráfica de la bolsa?

Ulimamente, cada vez que sube el crudo, sube la bolsa, y cada vez que baja, baja la bolsa.

Por lo menos esa es la sensación que tengo.


----------



## pyn (1 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Ayer noche estaba yo haciéndome la misma pregunta al dejar mi primer futuro abierto. Como ya sabrás las pérdidas y ganancias se liquidan diariamente así que al cierre te ingresarían esos 500 euros de plusvalías y al día siguiente tu mini empezaría a contar ganancias o pérdidas desde el valor liquidado, osea los 10.000. Dia 2 al cierre te cobrarían los 250 euros de pérdidas.
> 
> Encontré un post en otro foro, copypasteado de no sé donde, con todo lo que hay que saber de futuros antes de meterse, claro que entonces maldita gracia.
> 
> ¿Qué son y cómo funcionan los futuros? :: Foros de Bolsa :: Ver tema :: Foros de Bolsa




Ya decía yo que esa era la opción más "lógica". Voy a apuntarme esta página para mañana y a primer hora le echo un vistazo, porque aún me queda una duda (que es a la hora de vender un contrato con el que te has puesto corto), si encuentro la respuesta en el enlace no lo postearé aquí, si no, ya os daré la brasa mañana por la mañana


----------



## adso de melk (1 Jul 2009)

Estamos a 100 puntos de la hostia padre en el ibex, todo el mundo acumulando put. ¿es posible un crash en verano?


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2009)

cuanto saca el ibex al dow?


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> cuanto saca el ibex al dow?



1400 puntos... ya sólo quedan 92... :



Saludos


----------



## sapito (1 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> 1400 puntos... ya sólo quedan 92... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Cuando lleguemos a 1492, descubriremos América...y pabajo jejeje


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2009)

Urederra dijo:


> ¿ Tiene alguna relación la gráfica del precio del petroleo, con la gráfica de la bolsa?
> 
> Ulimamente, cada vez que sube el crudo, sube la bolsa, y cada vez que baja, baja la bolsa.
> 
> Por lo menos esa es la sensación que tengo.



Si sube el dólar suele bajar casi todo, bolsa, materias primas etc...

Fíjate que cuando sube el petróleo y la bolsa suele ser porque baja el dólar y viceversa.

Esto será así mientras se piense que una subida del dólar es mala para la economía americana, frena su recuperación y el precio de las materias primas y la bolsa.

Otra cosa sería que la economía americana fuese viento en popa y en vez de riesgo de deflación tuvieran riesgo de inflación y tuvieran que subir los tipos de interés, entonces el dólar subiría pero la bolsa y las materias primas (supuestamente) no bajarían porque se interpretaría que la economía va bien, que la subida de tipos es para evitar "recalentamientos".

De momento, estamos en el primer caso, subida de tipos=bajada de los bonos= adiós recuperación = bolsa y materias primas bajan.

Naturalmente, esto son pajas mentales mías, no tiene por qué cumplirse a rajatabla.


----------



## chameleon (1 Jul 2009)

¿puedo?

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de julio:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.845,70 + 3%= 10.141,07)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.845,7 - 3%= 9.550,33)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 10.141,07 y 9.550,33)

pecata minuta-----------A---------- +1
Chollero ----------------A ---------- +1
Mulder ----------------- A --------- +1
Bayne------------------C ----------- 0
rosonero----------------C ---------- 0
tonuel------------------B ---------- -1
Carolus-----------------B ---------- -1
Sleepwalk-------------B ----------- -1
chameleon------------B ----------- -1


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Jul 2009)

5puntosafinalesdeesteaño dijo:


> pues que ha venido animosa y le he dicho una salvajada (yo con esa no me puedo contener) que ha escandalizado a alguna feminazi del foro y me ha denunciado y me han baneado
> 
> ...
> 
> Pero vamos Blackholesun=5puntosafinalesdeesteaño que quede claro



No entiendo que todavía haya alguien que le saque la cara a esa friki. Tenían que banearla a ella.

Por cierto, ahora te van a banear por multinick.


----------



## Urederra (1 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Si sube el dólar suele bajar casi todo, bolsa, materias primas etc...
> 
> Fíjate que cuando sube el petróleo y la bolsa suele ser porque baja el dólar y viceversa.
> 
> ...



No creo que sean pajas mentales.

Es más, yo tengo dólares, y estoy en bolsa. Y llevo teniendo esta percepción desde hace un tiempo. Cuando baja la bolsa, tengo mejor cambio para el dólar, y al revés.

Sería interesante poner gráficas comparadas de la bolsa, la cotización del petróleo, y el dólar, en el último año. 

Gracias.


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Ya decía yo que esa era la opción más "lógica". Voy a apuntarme esta página para mañana y a primer hora le echo un vistazo, porque aún me queda una duda (que es a la hora de vender un contrato con el que te has puesto corto), si encuentro la respuesta en el enlace no lo postearé aquí, si no, ya os daré la brasa mañana por la mañana



Si te has puesto corto has vendido cuando has entrado al mercado y cierras la posición comprando. Es decir, empiezas vendiendo 'caro' para poder recomprar más 'barato' y ganar con la diferencia.

Un simil, vas a comprar una lavadora pero en la tienda no está el modelo que quieres, te dicen que lo pueden pedir y tu compras la lavadora pagando el precio acordado. Ahora el vendedor (que ha vendido algo que no tenía) puede buscarse la vida para conseguir esa lavadora mucho más barata que el precio habitual al que el compra (el negocio es seguro porque ya la ha vendido) y se embolsa la diferencia con el precio que le hace su proveedor habitual.

¿está más claro así?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2009)

Así va la cosa:

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de julio: 

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.845,70 + 3%= 10.141,07) 
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.845,7 - 3%= 9.550,33) 
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 10.141,07 y 9.550,33) 

pecata minuta-----------A----------- +1 
Chollero ----------------A ----------- +1 
Mulder ----------------- A ---------- +1 
Bayne------------------C ------------ 0 
rosonero----------------C ------------ 0 
tonuel------------------B ----------- -1 
Carolus-----------------B ---------- -1 
Sleepwalk-------------B ----------- -1 
chameleon------------B ----------- -1 



Suma -1
Indicador -0,125

Yo voto luego, gente que votó en otras encuestas y que no ha votado en ésta:

-H-
aksarben
awai
Azkunaveteya
Borjita Burbujas
Burbujeador
Carvil
Claca
DP
evidente
Festivaldelhumor
Gamu
Hagen
Hanibal lecter
las cosas a su cauce
Mixtables
Monsterspeculator
Otropepito
P1TERPAN2006
Pepitoria
Pepon26
Percebo
Riviera
Speculo
Starkiller
Stuyvesant
Wataru
Xavigomis

Azkuna, vota, que sé que andas por ahí.


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

Mis "MESA" las llevo desde hace unos 2 meses aprox... el último lote creo que fue en 0.10USD aprox... tengo que mirar el historico de JUNIO.

No suelo preocuparme una vez las tengo en cartera.... como ya he dicho en alguna ocasión... las dejo aparcadas.... y si un día están a 0.50USD a lo mejor las vendo.

Hay rumores de compra de MESA.... desde hace unas semanas... y esta mañana he notado algo raro en las ordenes de compra... han hecho el YO-YO.

Tengo el 80% del capital invertido ahora en bolsa... tengo que realizar plusvalías antes de agosto, las latentes ... son fugaces.


----------



## Speculo (1 Jul 2009)

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de julio:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.845,70 + 3%= 10.141,07)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.845,7 - 3%= 9.550,33)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 10.141,07 y 9.550,33)

pecata minuta-----------A---------- +1
Chollero ----------------A ---------- +1
Mulder ----------------- A --------- +1
Bayne------------------C ----------- 0
rosonero----------------C ---------- 0
tonuel------------------B ---------- -1
Carolus-----------------B ---------- -1
Sleepwalk--------------B ----------- -1
chameleon--------------B ----------- -1
Speculo-----------------B----------- -1


----------



## Carolus Rex (1 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Carolus, saca el Champan, sino te pillan hoy ha sido tu día:
> 
> MESA 0.150 +0.050 (50.00%)



Solo llevo 10000 compradas a 0.118 y si DP mantiene yo también :


----------



## Vaaren (1 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> EL MERCADILLO DE EUROPA La maquinita de Godman Sachs
> 
> EL MERCADILLO DE EUROPA Y seguimos con el marraneo
> 
> ...



Tremendo lo de estos enlaces... :o Gracias Benditaliquidez!!!


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tengo el 80% del capital invertido ahora en bolsa... tengo que realizar plusvalías antes de agosto, las latentes ... son fugaces.



Dese prisa... el tiempo se acaba... :



Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Solo llevo 10000 compradas a 0.118 y si DP mantiene yo también :



Has hecho muy bien... mira el AH... SUBEN +23% ahora mismo. 

*0.185USD* :

MESA - Mesa Air Group, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2661 (1 Jul 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No entiendo que todavía haya alguien que le saque la cara a esa friki. Tenían que banearla a ella.
> 
> Por cierto, ahora te van a banear por multinick.



nono

si yo llevo con los dos desde el año 2007, los moderadores saben que llevo dos nicks y no me escondo


espero que los nuevos moderadores me respeten


----------



## Speculo (1 Jul 2009)

Vaya, vaya ¿Qué les parece a ustedes el cierre de hoy en América?

Los máximos de hoy ya no deben volver a tocarse si lo que se prepara es una caída de cierta relevancia. No digo más sobre los americanos.

Y el Ibex, el Ibex... Pues en IG-Terrobotodo-Markets vemos al Ibex cayendo ahora mismo un nada por ciento ¿Eso qué significa?
Pues significa una de estas cosas:

1.- Los ingleses son muy listos y mañana el Ibex abre plano, cae tres puntos y se pone a subir de forma desenfrenada con todo el resto del mundo cayendo a plomo.
2.- Los ingleses son más listos aún y esta noche a las tres harán un barridón de stops de tres pares de narices. Que igual no se han sacado para cerrar el mes.
3.- Los ingleses son tontos y ladrones. Bueno, ladrones ya se sabe que lo son, pero ¿Tontos? Pues sí, señores, los ingleses son tontos y creen que en España somos igual que ellos. Por eso el Ibex mañana, en opinión de los ingleses, no va a caer ni un mísero punto. Porque todo el mundo que oye intereconomía sabe que el Ibex es "La importante plaza financiera europea" y el Ibex es el índice timonel mundial. Aquí no sabemos lo que es el S&P. Es el S&P el que mira cómo va el Ibex antes de cruzar una sola operación. Como todos estos son tontos, esta opción viene a decir que el Ibex mañana cae un 4%.

¿Y todo esto para qué vale? Pues vale para saber si mañana hay que cerrar los cortos que cada uno de nosotros llevemos sobre cualquier cosa española. Si subimos, el Ibex sabe cosas que nadie sabe. Por eso es imparable. No tiene sentido tener abiertos cortos en un índice que sabe tantísimas cosas. Mejor compren ustedes IBM y dejen que pase el tiempo. Les irá a todos mejor.

A ver si se les ha terminado la pasta a los hombres de negro y van a pillar a todos mirando arriba. En posición pescozón..., no, papelón


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

Puede subir hasta el infinito dos veces... el botas sabe cosas que jamás creerias... :



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2009)

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de julio:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.845,70 + 3%= 10.141,07)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.845,7 - 3%= 9.550,33)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 10.141,07 y 9.550,33)

pecata minuta-----------A---------- +1
Chollero ----------------A ---------- +1
Mulder ----------------- A --------- +1
Bayne------------------C ----------- 0
rosonero----------------C ---------- 0
tonuel------------------B ---------- -1
Carolus-----------------B ---------- -1
Sleepwalk--------------B ----------- -1
chameleon--------------B ----------- -1
Speculo-----------------B----------- -1
Azkuna----------------B------------esto qué es?


----------



## Carolus Rex (1 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Has hecho muy bien... mira el AH... SUBEN +23% ahora mismo.
> 
> *0.185USD* :
> 
> MESA - Mesa Air Group, Inc. - Google Finance



Ojo porque están que se salen......

After Hours: 0.190 +0.040 (26.67%) - Jul 1, 5:22PM EDT :

Como me alegrooo......


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2009)

en un combate a muerte entre Chuck Norris y El Botas, quien ganaria?


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> en un combate a muerte entre Chuck Norris y El Botas, quien ganaria?



Chuck Norris... ya lo verá... :



Saludos :


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Puede subir hasta el infinito dos veces... el botas sabe cosas que jamás creerias... :





Estaba reclutando gacelas... no se preocupen por mi salud... 




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Vaya, vaya ¿Qué les parece a ustedes el cierre de hoy en América?




Me ha parecido grandioso... el SP se acerca cada dia más a los 1300... 



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Jul 2009)

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de julio:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.845,70 + 3%= 10.141,07)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.845,7 - 3%= 9.550,33)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 10.141,07 y 9.550,33)

pecata minuta-----------A----------- +1
Chollero ----------------A ----------- +1
Mulder ----------------- A ---------- +1
Bayne------------------C ------------ 0
rosonero----------------C ----------- 0
tonuel------------------B ----------- -1
Carolus-----------------B ---------- -1
Sleepwalk-------------B ----------- -1
chameleon------------B ----------- -1
Speculo-----------------B---------- -1
Azkuna----------------B----------- -1

Suma-------------------------- -3
Media------------------------- -0,27273

(El número es para sumar todos los votos y poder calcular la media, A=1, B=-1 y C=0)


----------



## aksarben (2 Jul 2009)

DRYS a $5.68, dan ganas...

Siempre pensé que el coche de nuevo rico era el MB. De hecho lo comentaba un jefazo de Rolex el otro día, que lo primero a por lo que iban era a por el Rolex y el Mercedes.

Pero si son una preciosidad...


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2009)

Al fin saqué la maldita estadística, me he liado programandola y además el uso intensivo en BB.DD. ha hecho que tardara lo suyo, aquí los resultados en bruto:

MEDIA CICLOS ALCISTAS: 1
MEDIA CICLOS BAJISTAS: 2

MEDIA TOTAL: 2

CICLO ALCISTA MAS LARGO: 9 MESES
CICLO BAJISTA MAS LARGO: 12 MESES

Para ver si cambiaban un poco los resultados, teniendo en cuenta que 1 o 2 meses no son un ciclo significativo he probado con ciclos mayores de 2 meses, pero el resultado es:

MEDIA CICLOS ALCISTAS: 3
MEDIA CICLOS BAJISTAS: 4

MEDIA TOTAL: 4

CICLO ALCISTA MAS LARGO: 9 MESES
CICLO BAJISTA MAS LARGO: 12 MESES

Ahora con ciclos mayores de 4 meses:

MEDIA CICLOS ALCISTAS: 5
MEDIA CICLOS BAJISTAS: 7

MEDIA TOTAL: 6

CICLO ALCISTA MAS LARGO: 9 MESES
CICLO BAJISTA MAS LARGO: 12 MESES

Cambia ligeramente pero no es significativo, creo que lo más interesante son los ciclos más largos de cada uno.

Y ahora a dormir.


----------



## Claca (2 Jul 2009)

Buenos días

A estas horas (6:21 de la madrugada) el Nikkei se deja un -0.22%, al principio de la sesión han intentado alcanzar los 10.000, pero no han podido. No sigo el mercado asiático y no sé que relevancia tendrá, porque no es un recotre significativo y todavía queda una horita y algo para el cierre, pero ahí queda eso.

En cuanto a la encuesta, ya que estoy empezando a creer que el ibex tiene recorrido hasta los 10300, me mantengo bajista. 

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de julio:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.845,70 + 3%= 10.141,07)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.845,7 - 3%= 9.550,33)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 10.141,07 y 9.550,33)

pecata minuta-----------A----------- +1
Chollero ----------------A ----------- +1
Mulder ----------------- A ---------- +1
Bayne------------------C ------------ 0
rosonero----------------C ----------- 0
tonuel------------------B ----------- -1
Carolus-----------------B ---------- -1
Sleepwalk-------------B ----------- -1
chameleon------------B ----------- -1
Speculo-----------------B---------- -1
Azkuna----------------B----------- -1
Claca--------------------B---------- -1


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2661 (2 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Chuck Norris... ya lo verá... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :



pero saldría del ring con la nariz sangrando

el botas es duro de pelar


----------



## aksarben (2 Jul 2009)

Se me olvidaba:

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de julio:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.845,70 + 3%= 10.141,07)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.845,7 - 3%= 9.550,33)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 10.141,07 y 9.550,33)

pecata minuta-----------A----------- +1
Chollero ----------------A ----------- +1
Mulder ----------------- A ---------- +1
Bayne------------------C ------------ 0
rosonero----------------C ----------- 0
tonuel------------------B ----------- -1
Carolus-----------------B ---------- -1
Sleepwalk-------------B ----------- -1
chameleon------------B ----------- -1
Speculo-----------------B---------- -1
Azkuna----------------B----------- -1
Claca--------------------B---------- -1
aksarben----------------C ----------- 0


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

+1415 el ibex con el down... ya queda menos... :



Saludos


----------



## pyn (2 Jul 2009)

Buenos días, tengo imprimido y listo para ser leído en las horas de los aeróbicos el libro: "Los mercados de futuros y opciones - estrategias para ganar" de Samer Soufi. Espero me sirva para aclararme un poco más el funcionamiento de éstos.


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

Gap bajista... hoy caeremos al abismo más profundo... huelo que será un gran dia muchachos... :



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Jul 2009)

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de julio:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.845,70 + 3%= 10.141,07)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.845,7 - 3%= 9.550,33)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 10.141,07 y 9.550,33)

pecata minuta-----------A----------- +1
Chollero ----------------A ----------- +1
Mulder ----------------- A ---------- +1
Bayne------------------C ------------ 0
rosonero----------------C ------------ 0
tonuel------------------B ------------ -1
Carolus-----------------B ---------- -1
Sleepwalk-------------B --------- -1
chameleon------------B ----------- -1
Speculo-----------------B----------- -1
Azkuna----------------B------------ -1
Claca--------------------B---------- -1
aksarben----------------C ----------- 0
Benditaliquidez-----------A----------- +1


Suma--------------------------- -3 
Media--------------------------- -0,214285714


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Jul 2009)

Buenos Días a todos:



pyn dijo:


> Buenos días, tengo imprimido y listo para ser leído en las horas de los aeróbicos el libro: "Los mercados de futuros y opciones - estrategias para ganar" de Samer Soufi. Espero me sirva para aclararme un poco más el funcionamiento de éstos.




Mirate también el de "Futures, options and other derivatives "


----------



## Bambi (2 Jul 2009)

Buenos días,
Tonuel me parece a mí que tus expectativas de bajón son desmedidas, te estás encaminando a la decepción cuando el guano efectivamente llegue, y resulte que no es para tanto y sigo diciendo que si de Marzo remontó el vuelo tan gracilmente no será fácil bajar más que eso (que no fue precisamente poco), porque pasta, lo que se dice pasta, hay

y aunque soy un noob en este su hilo, me van a permitir que vote en su encuesta

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de julio:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.845,70 + 3%= 10.141,07)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.845,7 - 3%= 9.550,33)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 10.141,07 y 9.550,33)

pecata minuta-----------A----------- +1
Chollero ----------------A ----------- +1
Mulder ----------------- A ---------- +1
Bayne------------------C ------------ 0
rosonero----------------C ----------- 0
tonuel------------------B ----------- -1
Carolus-----------------B ---------- -1
Sleepwalk-------------B ----------- -1
chameleon------------B ----------- -1
Speculo-----------------B---------- -1
Azkuna----------------B----------- -1
Claca--------------------B---------- -1
aksarben----------------C ----------- 0
bambi-------------------C------------0


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Tonuel me parece a mí que tus expectativas de bajón son desmedidas, te estás encaminando a la decepción cuando el guano efectivamente llegue, y resulte que no es para tanto y sigo diciendo que si de Marzo remontó el vuelo tan gracilmente no será fácil bajar más que eso (que no fue precisamente poco), porque *pasta, lo que se dice pasta, hay*...




Si que hay... yo también veo las terrazas llenas... y los centros comerciales a rebosar... 


¿Le ha gustado el gap...? 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (2 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.
La pregunta es ¿Cerraremos el pequeño gap a la baja durante la mañana?

Los graciosos y confiadillos usuarios de IGMoco se acaban de comer sus stops... Como quien no quiere la cosa.


----------



## rosonero (2 Jul 2009)

Buenos días a la forería

Vaya poca seriedad este Eurostoxx, caída de 13 puntos en 7 minutos y subida de 7 puntos en 3 minutos. Pero esto que es? 

Mulder, alguna opinión? hacia donde tirará o donde tiene hoy sus límites?


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Tonuel me parece a mí que tus expectativas de bajón son desmedidas, te estás encaminando a la decepción cuando el guano efectivamente llegue, y *resulte que no es para tanto *y sigo diciendo que si de Marzo remontó el vuelo tan gracilmente *no será fácil bajar más que eso*...





Se me olvidaba..., me ha recordado al típico pasapisero hoyga... :








Saludos


----------



## Bambi (2 Jul 2009)

fíjate tú, que me ha hecho hasta ilu lo del Nelson, me siento como más integrado en el foro ahora 

oye pero no te pongas corto ya, dejale un rato que respire, si no hay prisa


----------



## rosonero (2 Jul 2009)

Tonuel no seas tan exagerao que no estamos tan mal, como diría el laporta 

El paro baja en 55.250 personas en junio y encadena su segundo descenso consecutivo - Cotizalia.com

Pd. Y a las 10,00 horas, el Instituto de Crédito Oficial (ICO) publica el índice de confianza del consumidor del mes de junio.


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenos días a la forería
> 
> Vaya poca seriedad este Eurostoxx, caída de 13 puntos en 7 minutos y subida de 7 puntos en 3 minutos. Pero esto que es?
> 
> Mulder, alguna opinión? hacia donde tirará o donde tiene hoy sus límites?



Hoy toca p'abajo como venía anunciando ayer, bastaba con mirar el calendario antes que los gráficos.


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Se me olvidaba..., me ha recordado al típico pasapisero hoyga... :



Tonuel, como siempre, fallando con el timing.


----------



## Deudor (2 Jul 2009)

La tendencia de fondo sigue siendo bajista. Pero este macro rebote desde el 9 de marzo es incerible, tiene una fuerza brutal, ha pasado de datos macro-micro-fundamentales y todo.
Se nota lo que han hecho las entidades financieras con toda la liquidez.
Este macro rebote denota una recuperación de la crisis en V. Cuando nadie cuenta con ella de esta manera.


----------



## rosonero (2 Jul 2009)

Gracias Mulder, preguntaba sobretodo por resistencias, soportes y tal del eurostooxx.

Más datos

Eurozona
- A las 11,00 horas, Eurostat divulga cifras de precios de producción industrial de la eurozona de mayo. Además, informa sobre la tasa de desempleo de la zona euro del mismo mes.
- A las 13,45 horas, el consejo de gobierno del Banco Central Europeo (BCE) anuncia su decisión sobre los tipos de interés de la zona euro. A las 1430 horas, el presidente de la entidad, Jean-Claude Trichet, comenta la decisión en rueda de prensa.

EEUU
- A las 14,30 horas, el Departamento de Empleo de Estados Unidos informa sobre las nuevas peticiones de subsidio por desempleo registradas en la última semana; y se dará a conocer cifras de creación de empleo no agrario de junio, así como su tasa de desempleo correspondiente al mismo mes.


----------



## Bambi (2 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Se me olvidaba..., me ha recordado al típico pasapisero hoyga... :
> 
> Saludos



puff esos como mucho bajan un 10%, yo ya los veo subir de nuevo por mi barrio...

no, ahora en serio Tonuel: hay término medio, claro que la crisis va para largo y que aquí no volveremos a las locuras de precios vistas recientemente en muchos años, sólo te digo que si esperas ver los santanderes a 3 euros, lo hagas en un sillón bien cómodo


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2661 (2 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> La tendencia de fondo sigue siendo bajista. Pero este macro rebote desde el 9 de marzo es incerible, tiene una fuerza brutal, ha pasado de datos macro-micro-fundamentales y todo.
> Se nota lo que han hecho las entidades financieras con toda la liquidez.
> Este macro rebote denota una recuperación de la crisis en V. Cuando nadie cuenta con ella de esta manera.



yo tb creo que la recuperación va a ser en V

porque terminaremos comiendo ratas


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> sólo te digo que si esperas ver los santanderes a 3 euros, lo hagas en un sillón bien cómodo




Ya lo hago... 



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (2 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> La tendencia de fondo sigue siendo bajista. Pero este macro rebote desde el 9 de marzo es incerible, tiene una fuerza brutal, ha pasado de datos macro-micro-fundamentales y todo.
> Se nota lo que han hecho las entidades financieras con toda la liquidez.



a eso me refería yo antes con pasta, no a la de los usuarios habituales de C.C. 

yo creo que la recuperación va a ser en W... o hasta en WC, por lo de las deposiciones constantes


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Jul 2009)

buenos dias chavales...he estado unos dias ausente pero ya estamos aqui otra vez....nuestro indice no es que sea alcista ,es que no deja otra opcion....sube mucho y apenas corrige ademas ya le da igual estar en consonancia con el resto de indices...sube y punto..asi que voy a aprovechar el dia de hoy para librarme de todo lo que tengo(cortos) y por mi ya se puede ir al infinito si quiere...
felicidades rosonero por tu nueva paternidad....¿teneis nombre ya para la criatura?


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> *yo creo que la recuperación va a ser en W*... o hasta en WC, por lo de las deposiciones constantes




Eso si que es tener fe hamijo... sin acritud... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (2 Jul 2009)

espera a cerrarlos cuando abran los americanos, no?
tendrán bajonazo al menos al principio


----------



## Speculo (2 Jul 2009)

El nivel a vigilar en el stoxx sería el 2400. Si rebota ahí, tendremos más lateralidad.
En el Ibex, supongo que el 9800, pero cualquiera sabe.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Jul 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> espera a cerrarlos cuando abran los americanos, no?
> tendrán bajonazo al menos al principio



no ,si prisa ninguna...lo unico que tengo en perdidas son las POP a 6.05 y tampoco es que tenga muchas ..lo que digo es que esta claro que quieren llegar a un nivel (me imagino que a los 10000) sea como sea y paso de dejarme los cuartos en el empeño de llevarme el premio gordo cuando decidan dejar de manipularlo


----------



## rosonero (2 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> buenos dias chavales...he estado unos dias ausente pero ya estamos aqui otra vez....nuestro indice no es que sea alcista ,es que no deja otra opcion....sube mucho y apenas corrige ademas ya le da igual estar en consonancia con el resto de indices...sube y punto..asi que voy a aprovechar el dia de hoy para librarme de todo lo que tengo(cortos) y por mi ya se puede ir al infinito si quiere...
> felicidades rosonero por tu nueva paternidad....¿teneis nombre ya para la criatura?



De tapadillo yo le llamaré Max, es el que me gusta, es muy burbujil y hasta Homer Simpson se cambio en un capítulo su nombre por el de Max 
Oficialmente se llamará Pol, no me preguntéis la historia del nombre en catalán porque es larga y la investigó mi mujer 

Pd. Corto en el Ibex con 2 minis desde hace un ratito, a ver si el eurostoxx se va un rato de visita a los 2400.
*Edito*:Ya estoy fuera, salto el stop :-(


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Jul 2009)

¿Pensáis que puede cerrar el gap completamente?

A las 11:00 hay datos y no sé si dará tiempo, porque los datos no creo que sean muy buenos.

¿Si no lo cierra completamente, dónde puede darse la vuelta?, ¿9870?


----------



## rosonero (2 Jul 2009)

Como no va a recuperar el Ibex si no paran de salir brotes verdes ::


Economía/Macro.- La confianza del consumidor sube 2,6 puntos en junio y marca el nivel más alto desde marzo de 2008 - 1375264 - 2/07/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es

Eso sí, en la letra pequeña explica que el índice se basa en la encuesta a tan solo 1000 consumidores para toda España. :

Edito: Joer, no me había dado cuenta.Los han filtrado una hora antes y todo para que esto no caiga. 
Si queréis ir a la fuente http://www.ico.es/web/contenidos/209/index


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

Yo cuando veo al DAX caer 67 puntos y al ibex sólo 35 es que la flipo... :o



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (2 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Pensáis que puede cerrar el gap completamente?
> 
> A las 11:00 hay datos y no sé si dará tiempo, porque los datos no creo que sean muy buenos.
> 
> ¿Si no lo cierra completamente, dónde puede darse la vuelta?, ¿9870?



yo creo que si le puede dar tiempo, ¿a qué datos a las 11 te refieres? el paro de aquí no afectaría negativamente y el de los yanquis es más tarde ¿no?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Jul 2009)

pues ya deberiamos estar acostumbrandonos...yo ayer es que echaba humo por las orejas


----------



## chameleon (2 Jul 2009)

por primera vez desde hace tres semanas tengo cortos en TRE
curioso...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Jul 2009)

¿Pasa algo con Repsol y Sacyr?

Repsol con gap al alza del 4%.


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Pasa algo con Repsol y Sacyr?
> 
> Repsol con gap al alza del 4%.





Se acaba de levantar o que...? 


http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2009...ltima_venta_definitiva_petroleras_chinas.html



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (2 Jul 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> por primera vez desde hace tres semanas tengo cortos en TRE
> curioso...



sabes que hay dividendo hoy verdad


----------



## chameleon (2 Jul 2009)

que hay rumores de compra de rep por los chinos
en teoría se juntarían dos compañías petroleras chinas

obviamente la UE no les va a dejar, REP ya tiene novia elegida
es interesante para cuando lo desmientan, la cuestión es saber cuando...


----------



## rosonero (2 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo cuando veo al DAX caer 67 puntos y al ibex sólo 35 es que la flipo... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Menos paro, más confi ... Spain is diferent, Spain is better . Hasta empiezo a creer que es el Eurostoxx el que sigue al Ibex


----------



## donpepito (2 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.

Acabo de ver que TRE ha hecho un min de 31,65€ cuando ha sido?


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo cuando veo al DAX caer 67 puntos y al ibex sólo 35 es que la flipo... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Yo tambien...especialmente pensando que son 67 puntos de un indice que anda por los 4800 :


----------



## chameleon (2 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Acabo de ver que TRE ha hecho un min de 31,65€ cuando ha sido?



al abrir, pero se ha ido rápidamente a los 33.20


----------



## rosonero (2 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> yo creo que si le puede dar tiempo, *¿a qué datos a las 11 te refieres?* el paro de aquí no afectaría negativamente y el de los yanquis es más tarde ¿no?



Se han filtrado un poco antes 

Economía/Macro.- La confianza del consumidor sube 2,6 puntos en junio y marca el nivel más alto desde marzo de 2008 - 1375264 - 2/07/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Jul 2009)

pues nai,a ver si tiene huevos de cerrar el gap y le meto unos cortukis rapidos


----------



## Speculo (2 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Como no va a recuperar el Ibex si no paran de salir brotes verdes ::
> 
> 
> Economía/Macro.- La confianza del consumidor sube 2,6 puntos en junio y marca el nivel más alto desde marzo de 2008 - 1375264 - 2/07/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es
> ...




Hay que joderse. Que una encuesta sobre 1.000 personas (de treinta y pico millones de consumidores potenciales, creo) sea capaz de sostener a nuestra "importante plaza europea".
No os enteráis. Nuestra "importante plaza europea" se sostiene sola. No le hacen falta acicates de ningún tipo.


----------



## Bambi (2 Jul 2009)

lo de TRE ha sido nada más abrir, gap y descuento de dividendo, pero con eso y todo el Ibex en rojo ya estaba por encima de 33 en un plisplas, yo la veo fuerte, veremos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2661 (2 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Pasa algo con Repsol y Sacyr?
> 
> Repsol con gap al alza del 4%.



pues pasa lo de siempre 

presentación de resultados y que calientan el valor


no se como la gente vuelve a caer


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Como no va a recuperar el Ibex si no paran de salir brotes verdes ::
> 
> Economía/Macro.- La confianza del consumidor sube 2,6 puntos en junio y marca el nivel más alto desde marzo de 2008 - 1375264 - 2/07/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es
> 
> Eso sí, en la letra pequeña explica que el índice se basa en la encuesta a tan solo 1000 consumidores para toda España. :



Seguro que hicieron la encuesta entre vecinos de La moraleja 

Para que hayan brotes verdes solo hay que saber hacer trampas.


----------



## rosonero (2 Jul 2009)

El eurostoxx ha recuperado la mitad de lo bajado (a grosso modo) mientra el ibex y us futuros en máximos hace minutos, _Semos la repera_!!!!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Jul 2009)

vamos ahi...ese ibex..ese ibex... !ES! !ES!
cargando 2 minis cortos en 9890


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

+1430 puntos el ibex con el down... 



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (2 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> vamos ahi...ese ibex..ese ibex... !ES! !ES!
> cargando 2 minis cortos en 9890



ES!!! ES!!!! A ver si a las 11 nos vuelven a la realidad.

Eurozona
- A las 11,00 horas, Eurostat divulga cifras de precios de producción industrial de la eurozona de mayo. Además, informa sobre la tasa de desempleo de la zona euro del mismo mes.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Jul 2009)

a nosotros eso nos da igual....yo creo que estan haciendo un plan secreto para exportar a los marcianos o algo asi


----------



## Bambi (2 Jul 2009)

el dato del paro yanqui es el que puede dar miedito, el de consumo no apuntaba buenas maneras precisamente


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2661 (2 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Seguro que hicieron la encuesta entre vecinos de La moraleja
> 
> Para que hayan brotes verdes solo hay que saber hacer trampas.





me lei un libro sobre eso, decía que siempre se podía manipular, el autor pone un ejemplo que me hizo mucha gracia


"Yo me he acostado con más mujeres que Wilt Chamberlain" (a)

Wilt Chamberlain (jugador de baloncesto que era una máquina no sólo jugando al baloncesto)

(a) Encuesta realizada en los alrededores de casa del autor, incluyendo a la esposa del autor


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2009)

El Stoxx quiere subir un poco más antes de bajar, pero no hará nuevo máximo del día porque hoy nos vamos abajo, yo he marcado el 2430 para ponerme corto.

Los datos de empleo de hoy deberían salir buenos a pesar de todo, si esto ocurre bajaremos porque hoy nos toca quedar por debajo del 2400, si salieran malos subiremos un poco pero la subida no será importante.


----------



## rosonero (2 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Eurozona
> - A las 11,00 horas, Eurostat divulga cifras de precios de producción industrial de la eurozona de mayo. Además, informa sobre la tasa de desempleo de la zona euro del mismo mes.



El paro sube y los precios bajan 

Eurostat Home


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2661 (2 Jul 2009)

volvemos al juego


había puesto los cortos para que el san cubriera el gap bajista que había hecho 

se ha ejecutado la orden, y ahora estoy corto a 8,70


espero que no suba hoy, a ver si baja un poquito a partir de ahora


----------



## pyn (2 Jul 2009)

Ya le han dado la vuelta al calcetín, supongo que con la excusa de la "buena" noticia del paro en España.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Jul 2009)

yo estoy corto a 9890 al final me ha entrado... pero bien


----------



## rosonero (2 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx quiere subir un poco más antes de bajar, pero no hará nuevo máximo del día porque hoy nos vamos abajo, yo he marcado el 2430 para ponerme corto.
> 
> Los datos de empleo de hoy deberían salir buenos a pesar de todo, si esto ocurre bajaremos porque hoy nos toca quedar por debajo del 2400, si salieran malos subiremos un poco pero la subida no será importante.



Todos con la caña preparada


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Ya le han dado la vuelta al calcetín, supongo que con la excusa de la "buena" noticia del paro en España.



Eso parece... 







Saludos


----------



## donpepito (2 Jul 2009)

Así es el BOTIBEX... las noticias cuando nos interesa, las utilizamos de catalizador en la subida.


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Así es el BOTIBEX... las noticias cuando nos interesa, las utilizamos de catalizador en la subida.



Yo lo que acabo de llegar a ver es al ibex con +1450 puntos sobre el down... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (2 Jul 2009)

Por cierto... en DSCO... me van a dar de la buena.... si toca los 0.40USD compraré para especular.

Llevo unas 30K compradas en 0.97USD & 1.00USD

DSCO - Discovery Laboratories, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## City Boy (2 Jul 2009)

Aamigos:
Me acabo de unir al club de los cortos con 10 minis a 9875 y 3000 Santanderes a 8,73.

De aquí al Mad Max.


----------



## pyn (2 Jul 2009)

Pues lo siento por festival del humor, pero hoy con esa excusa se cierra en ligero verde seguro (preparad el owned!).


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Jul 2009)

City Boy dijo:


> Aamigos:
> Me acabo de unir al club de los cortos con 10 minis a 9875 y 3000 Santanderes a 8,73.
> 
> De aquí al Mad Max.



ahi esta,con dos cojones!suerte apañero y bienvenido al club de la ruina eterna


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Pues lo siento por festival del humor, pero hoy con esa excusa se cierra en ligero verde seguro (preparad el owned!).




por mi puede cerrar hoy en 11000 si quiere,siempre y cuando en algun momento del dia toque los 9807.... ahi cierro todo y me olvido hasta mañana


----------



## Sleepwalk (2 Jul 2009)

*Las empresas obligadas a tirar los precios en las ampliaciones de capital*

*Deben ser los brotes verdes.*

Jazztel es una de las empresas, junto con Natra y NH Hoteles, que en la actualidad está vendiendo acciones nuevas en mercado. La operadora alternativa vende cada una a 0,12 euros por título, frente a los 0,45 de la ampliación que realizó en junio de 2006 y un 36,6% menos que la cotización de la compañía cuando anunció la operación.

NH Hoteles ofrece acciones nuevas con un descuento del 36,6% y Natra, del 31,5%. Santander ya tuvo que ampliar a finales del año pasado con un descuento del 46%. Unas rebajas propias de tiempos de crisis (ver cuadro).

Pero, ¿están malvendiendo las empresas sus acciones nuevas? Los expertos coinciden en que no. En realidad, las empresas no tienen otra salida si quieren tener éxito en estas operaciones.Los elevados derechos de suscripción tras el ‘rally’ bursátil encarecen las nuevas acciones
Y este año ha habido ejemplos. Española del Zinc sólo cubrió el 0,88% de su oferta, debido a que el mercado no estaba dispuesto a pagar un 35% más que en mercado por los títulos nuevos.

Avánzit tampoco captó el interés de los inversores. No sólo ofrecía un exiguo descuento cuando anunció su ampliación, sino que sus acciones bajaron posteriormente y dejaron la negociación de los derechos colapsada ante el escaso interés.

“Los aparentemente bajos precios de las ampliaciones de capital es un síntoma de que todavía es difícil atraer al capital”, asegura Alejandro Varela, de Renta 4.

Nicolás López, de M&G Valores, recuerda que las compañías siguen teniendo problemas para refinanciar su deuda. Y, en un momento en el que vender activos a un precio adecuado es difícil aún, se ven abocadas a recurrir a los mercados de capitales para sanearse.

Pero ambos analistas aconsejan hacer cuentas antes de acudir a una ampliación para evitar sustos.







*Ojo con los derechos*
El motivo no es otro, a juicio de López, que los derechos de suscripción. “El rally bursátil del segundo trimestre del año ha provocado que los derechos sean bastante elevados. De tal forma que, al sumarlos a las primas de emisión de las acciones, encarecen bastante el precio final de los nuevos títulos”, explica.

Varela apoya esta opinión y añade que las bajos precios, prácticamente, “obligan” a los inversores que ya son accionistas a acudir a la operación. Sin embargo, existe otro motivo que está obligando a las empresas a tirar los precios de sus acciones.

*Entidades aseguradoras*
Algunos expertos observan que las exigencias de control de riesgos de las entidades aseguradoras de las ampliaciones de capital están obligando a firmar unos contratos a precios muy bajos.

Tradicionalmente, suelen ser un suelo para la compañía emisora, pero, el actual contexto de mercado, les impide establecer precios para las nuevas acciones por encima de las referencias de las aseguradoras.

Las empresas obligadas a tirar los precios en las ampliaciones de capital | Negocios.com


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Jul 2009)

Uffff, yo estoy fuera, no me quejo, he aprovechado la apertura a la baja y también el cierre del gap.

Ahora mismo no sé si están recolectando cortos en las alturas para pegar otro arreón y hacer nuevos máximos o si es que ya no le queda fuelle.


----------



## rosonero (2 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Uffff, yo estoy fuera, no me quejo, he aprovechado la apertura a la baja y también el cierre del gap.
> 
> Ahora mismo no sé si están recolectando cortos en las alturas para pegar otro arreón y hacer nuevos máximos o si es que ya no le queda fuelle.



Joer!!!! qué envidia!!!! (sana) 
En las primeras horas todo va tan rápido y tan loco que no soy capaz de aprovechar nada. No hay nada mejor que un par de operaciones antes de las 11:00 y olvidarse hasta el día siguiente.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Jul 2009)

estaria muy bien que el petroleo perdiese los 68 ,seria una ayuda inestimable


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Jul 2009)

Así queda la encuesta para el mes de julio:



> El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de julio:
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.845,70 + 3%= 10.141,07)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.845,7 - 3%= 9.550,33)
> ...



El gráfico del Ibex y de las encuestas realizadas hasta ahora


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jul 2009)

BNP-Paribas Fortis ve el Ibex en los 9.500-10.000 puntos a finales de año
11:51 El director de analisis de BNP-Paribas Fortis para España ha asegurado hoy que el Ibex podría terminar el año entre los 9.500 y los 10.000 puntos. El analista ha alertado de que antes de llegar a estos niveles habrá una corrección a corto plazo. "En cualquier caso, esta caída no será tan fuerte como la vivida a principios de año cuando perdió el nivel de los 8.000 puntos". Aseguran que la corrección se producirá en verano por lo que aconseja aplazar las comprar hasta septiembre. En cuanto a la recuparación de la economía española, aseguran desde BNP-Paribas Fortis que ésta lo hará peor que el resto de Europa. Las cifras que manejan son una contracción del PIB español del 3,5% para este año y del 0,3% para 2010.


----------



## rosonero (2 Jul 2009)

Lear se declara en suspensión de pagos en Estados Unidos y Canadá - Cotizalia.com

Más madera


----------



## rosonero (2 Jul 2009)

Ésta tampoco está mal

UBS prevé que el beneficio de los bancos españoles se desplome el 15% en 2009 y el 25% en 2010 - Cotizalia.com


----------



## donpepito (2 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Lear se declara en suspensión de pagos en Estados Unidos y Canadá - Cotizalia.com
> 
> Más madera



Me ha tentado en varias ocasiones... cuando recuperÓ por mayo los 2.50USD .... en AH -48,00%


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Jul 2009)

dow 8399 ibex 9894 

!lo conseguimos!


----------



## Bambi (2 Jul 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> BNP-Paribas Fortis ve el Ibex en los 9.500-10.000 puntos a finales de año
> 11:51 El director de analisis de BNP-Paribas Fortis para España ha asegurado hoy que el Ibex podría terminar el año entre los 9.500 y los 10.000 puntos. El analista ha alertado de que antes de llegar a estos niveles habrá una corrección a corto plazo. "En cualquier caso, esta caída no será tan fuerte como la vivida a principios de año cuando perdió el nivel de los 8.000 puntos". Aseguran que la corrección se producirá en verano por lo que aconseja aplazar las comprar hasta septiembre.



eso es mayormente lo que pienso yo, hay que estar ojo avizor y con líquido para esa correción, pero de santanderes a 4 euros nanay, que no va a ser tan fácil forrarse oiga


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> dow 8399 ibex 9894
> 
> !lo conseguimos!




¿¿¿ dow 8399 ??? ¿donde¿ ¿cuando...? :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (2 Jul 2009)

SACYR... siempre se sube al carro de los rumores de repsol.... +2,54%


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> eso es mayormente lo que pienso yo, hay que estar ojo avizor y con líquido para esa correción, pero de santanderes a 4 euros nanay, que no va a ser tan fácil forrarse oiga




Usted siga fumando brotes verdes...


y de forrarse nada... cuando llegue a 3 euros lo último que se me ocurrirá es comprarle papeles al botas... :o



Saludos


----------



## pyn (2 Jul 2009)

Endesa otra vez chocando con su techo de 17,45.


----------



## rosonero (2 Jul 2009)

Nada!!!!! Que soy muy lento, malo, indeciso cogiendo posiciones para entrar en corto : 
Total que hoy toca visita a mi _santa_ (madre) y ahí dejo 3 órdenes para entrar corto con minis en diferentes posiciones por si al ibex se le ocurre levantar cabeza.

Pd. Mira, ya me entró la primera 

Hasta luego


----------



## Bambi (2 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Usted siga fumando brotes verdes...
> 
> 
> y de forrarse nada... cuando llegue a 3 euros lo último que se me ocurrirá es comprarle papeles al botas... :o
> ...



ya imagino, estará usted demasiado ocupado sorbiendo Dom Perignon serie limitada del ombligo de una diosa de ébano en la suite presidencial del Burj al Arab


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Jul 2009)

rotura del petroleo...vamos que nos vamos!


----------



## Bayne (2 Jul 2009)

Buenas a todos
SAN se pega con el techo del canal alcista una y otra vez, huele a que va a corregir antes o después


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2661 (2 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> ya imagino, estará usted demasiado ocupado sorbiendo Dom Perignon serie limitada del ombligo de una diosa de ébano en la suite presidencial del Burj al Arab



pues no


por ahora estoy yo solo con la diosa de ebano, si viene que llame con antelación


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> ya imagino, estará usted demasiado ocupado sorbiendo Dom Perignon serie limitada del ombligo de una diosa de ébano en la suite presidencial del Burj al Arab




El nick y el avatar le vienen al pelo... sin acritud... 



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (2 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El nick y el avatar le vienen al pelo... sin acritud...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Parece que está naciendo una nueva amistad 

Je je, ahora si que me voy


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Jul 2009)

MUUUUldeeeerrr que objetivo tienes tu para el Stoxx?


----------



## donpepito (2 Jul 2009)

Ha entregado estos días el div ACS? veo que está en los 35,xx€


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ha entregado estos días el div ACS? veo que está en los 35,xx€



Hoy dio un euro y pico,tengo una orden de compra a 35,10

Tambien estoy largo en Ferrovial a 23,8


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Jul 2009)

Me parece que vamos a bajar esta tarde,el Euro vs Dollar esta cayendo rapidamente


----------



## Bambi (2 Jul 2009)

Tonuel, tiene que haber de todo en la villa del Señor, el cupo de leones ya estaba lleno, que le vamos a hacer 

ACS era hoy también dividendo


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jul 2009)

Invertia.com - Uno de cada cinco inversores bajistas sale de la banca con la subida bursátil


----------



## aksarben (2 Jul 2009)

¿Alguno ha recibido en su cuenta ya el dividendo de TRE?


----------



## Bambi (2 Jul 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> ¿Alguno ha recibido en su cuenta ya el dividendo de TRE?



nope, recien comprobado y normalmente a las 11 suele estar ya


----------



## donpepito (2 Jul 2009)

MESA - Mesa Air Group, Inc. - Google Finance

En PM... +66% ... con lo de ayer (50%) = +116% SUBIDA EN MENOS DE 24 HORAS!


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Invertia.com - Uno de cada cinco inversores bajistas sale de la banca con la subida bursátil



1 de cada 5 desde el 9 de marzo me parecen muy pocas... :o



Saludos


----------



## Carolus Rex (2 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> MESA - Mesa Air Group, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> En PM... +66% ... con lo de ayer (50%) = +116% SUBIDA EN MENOS DE 24 HORAS!



Hace un rato que lo he visto 

A ver que hacen esta tarde...


----------



## Alexandros (2 Jul 2009)

Enhorabuena por lo de MESA don Pepito.


Os cuelgo este cuadro del hilo del dolar.


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

Pues los bares siguen llenos...


Por cierto...

Que alguien le de al volumen o el chiringo se para... :



Saludos


----------



## sarkweber (2 Jul 2009)

Es de locos estar ahora en el mercado, chavales.


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

sarkweber dijo:


> Es de locos estar ahora en el mercado, chavales.



Estar fuera es de pobres... :




*tonuel will be there*



Saludos :


----------



## sarkweber (2 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Estar fuera es de pobres... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que grande que eres TONUEL


----------



## donpepito (2 Jul 2009)

Mañana está cerrado WS?

Y hoy solo hasta ciertas horas?

Mañana el IBEX se toma el día libre...

...market is closed tomorrow and 1/2 day today, so your prediction is worthless


----------



## Alexandros (2 Jul 2009)

Por si no la habéis leido en otro hilo:

Un inversor retira el 20 de un fondo de bolsa de BBVA y lo deja en los huesos | Fondos de inversión


----------



## sarkweber (2 Jul 2009)

El BCE cumple con lo previsto y mantiene los tipos en el 1% 

02/07/2009 - 13:45 - MADRID, 02 JUL. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) ha decidido mantener sus tipos de interés oficiales en el 1% tal y como esperaba el consenso de los analistas del mercado. Dada la profundidad de la crisis en la que está inmersa la Zona Euro, la autoridad monetaria mantiene una política monetaria muy expansiva. Los tipos se mantienen en los niveles más bajos desde la creación del BCE. 

Como en otras ocasiones vamos a seguir en directo la rueda de prensa de Trichet para indagar sobre la posible evolución futura de la política monetaria en la Zona Euro. El mercado quiere conocer de primera mano la evaluación de la situación actual de la economía de la Zona Euro por parte del BCE. También se le preguntará a Trichet sobre las últimas operaciones de liquidez y por posibles nuevas compras de activos. Algunos expertos barajan la posibilidad de que la autoridad monetaria europea anuncie nuevas compras de activos. Nosotros no lo vemos muy claro en la medida en que los halcones del Bundesbank son claramente reacios a medidas que puedan generar inflación. Otra duda a despejar es la posible esterilización de las compras de bonos cubiertos (covered bonds) o titulizaciones que anunció recientemente el BCE.


----------



## donpepito (2 Jul 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Por si no la habéis leido en otro hilo:
> 
> Un inversor retira el 20 de un fondo de bolsa de BBVA y lo deja en los huesos | Fondos de inversión




* BBVA Multifondo Dinámico cobra una comisión anual del gestión del 1,5% sobre el patrimonio y un 9% sobre los rendimientos positivos. **La comisión de reembolso es del 2%.*

Especulan con tu dinero.. te cobran 1,5% por gestionar tu dinero... luego te sacan el 9% sobre beneficios... y si decides retirarte del juego... te despluman con otro 2%

Voy a montar un HF.... en breve... se aceptan ...pardillos ....condiciones copy & paste del BBVA.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (2 Jul 2009)

fuera de cortos en 9863 +60 points de full...fuera del SAN a 8.65 comisiones y gracias.....paso de sufrir ..me voy al curro..chao gente


----------



## Bambi (2 Jul 2009)

el BCE mantiene tipos, pero Suecia los ha bajado esta mañana 0,25 la eurozona parece que seguirá de bajona, a las 14:30 Jean Claude en rueda de prensa comunica con buenas maneras y eufemismos mil, cuantos pufos más están dispuestos a comerse

y luego el paro yanqui, el que se aburre es porque quiere


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> * BBVA Multifondo Dinámico cobra una comisión anual del gestión del 1,5% sobre el patrimonio y un 9% sobre los rendimientos positivos. **La comisión de reembolso es del 2%.*
> 
> Especulan con tu dinero.. te cobran 1,5% por gestionar tu dinero... luego te sacan el 9% sobre beneficios... y si decides retirarte del juego... te despluman con otro 2%
> 
> Voy a montar un HF.... en breve... se aceptan ...pardillos ....condiciones copy & paste del BBVA.



Un HF solo te cobra comisiones si hay beneficios (aunque te cobra un 5-10% más o menos), si no los hay a dos velas. Este tipo de comisiones de arriba son lo normal en muchos bancos, por eso me dan ganas de vomitar cuando oigo o leo la palabra 'fondo'.

Y lo peor de todo es que muchos bancos se dedican a mantener las acciones al precio que están, no operan realmente el mercado con vistas a tener beneficios, al fin y al cabo lo que quieren es tangarte a base de comisiones abusivas.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Jul 2009)

Llegado a mi correo electrónico:



> Comentario de estrategia
> Los Fondos de Inversión como mejor opción para invertir
> 
> Las medidas de estímulo económico que han sido adoptadas durante los últimos meses, junto a los buenos resultados empresariales, han sido importantes para que la mayor parte de las categorías de los Fondos de Inversión estén dando rentabilidades positivas durante el año en curso.
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2009)

Se espera -363.000 y queda en -467.000


es muchisimo peor que lo esperado no ? a lo mejor la bolsa dice que es bueno 

si con esto no baja me corto un webo :


----------



## City Boy (2 Jul 2009)

City Boy dijo:


> Aamigos:
> Me acabo de unir al club de los cortos con 10 minis a 9875 y 3000 Santanderes a 8,73.
> 
> De aquí al Mad Max.



Ale!! Ganancias para el cajón.


----------



## Bambi (2 Jul 2009)

pozi, de Expansion.com:

"EEUU destruye 467.000 empleos, mucho más de lo previsto

El informe de empleo de Estados Unidos arroja unos datos mucho peores de lo esperado. En junio la primera economía mundial detruyó 467.000 empleos, frente a los 363.000-365.000 esperados, y frente a los 345.000 de mayo. La tasa de paro en junio sube al 9,5%, desde el 9,4 del mes anterior, aunque por debajo del 9,6% previsto"



preveo grandes letreros en fuente arial 32, color rojo y negrita


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2009)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Se espera -363.000 y queda en -467.000
> 
> es muchisimo peor que lo esperado no ? a lo mejor la bolsa dice que es bueno
> 
> si con esto no baja me corto un webo :



Ten cuidado con esas promesas no sea que se cumplan las condiciones, ya verás donde estamos cuando abran los gringos


----------



## pyn (2 Jul 2009)

Por lo pronto perdiendo soporte de lo 9800.


----------



## carvil (2 Jul 2009)

Buenos mediodias 

UNEMPLOYMENT RATE: 9.5% :

Y eso que es en Junio


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2661 (2 Jul 2009)

joder con el san

como se desinfla


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ten cuidado con esas promesas no sea que se cumplan las condiciones, ya verás donde estamos cuando abran los gringos



putos gringos son capaces de subir , ya seria demasiado por cierto peticiones de subsidio de desempleo tambien peor de los esperado

En la última semana 614.000 vs 615.000 esperado


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Un HF solo te cobra comisiones si hay beneficios (aunque te cobra un 5-10% más o menos), si no los hay a dos velas. Este tipo de comisiones de arriba son lo normal en muchos bancos, por eso me dan ganas de vomitar cuando oigo o leo la palabra 'fondo'.
> 
> Y lo peor de todo es que muchos bancos se dedican a mantener las acciones al precio que están, no operan realmente el mercado con vistas a tener beneficios, al fin y al cabo lo que quieren es tangarte a base de comisiones abusivas.



Según un jefe de tesorería de una importante entidad madrileñomesetaria.

Los gestores en españa, no gestionan. (punto).


----------



## Bambi (2 Jul 2009)

14:39 Trichet espera tasas de crecimiento positivo a mitad de 2010

Jean Claude Trichet ha avanzado en la rueda de prensa posterior a su decisión de tipos que prevé que la economía se reduzca a un menor ritmo en el segundo semestre que en el primero. En ese sentido ha indicado que es probable que el mercado laboral se deteriores más en los próximos meses, y que a mitad de 2010 se preven unas tasas de crecimiento positivo.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2009)

futuros sp500 -1.12 y bajando futuros dow -1.14 

edito sp -1.33 dow -1.36


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> fuera de cortos en 9863 +60 points de full...fuera del SAN a 8.65 comisiones y gracias.....*paso de sufrir *..me voy al curro..chao gente



:









Saludos :o


----------



## carvil (2 Jul 2009)

Este es el calculo que hicieron para los stress test de los bancos para final de año, la verde la mas optimista, la roja la más pesimista.








Salu2


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 14:53; -1,34%

9771 puntos



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Este es el calculo que hicieron para los stress test de los bancos para final de año, la verde la mas optimista, la roja la más pesimista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se ve que los que hicieron la raya pesimista eran optimistas mal informados


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Jul 2009)

Largo en ACS a 35,10
Mañana si no abren los yankis,puede haber subidon en el Ibex


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Se ve que los que hicieron la raya pesimista eran optimistas mal informados



yo creo que ya no queda duda de hacia donde vamos espero que no se resistan tanto los putos alcistas :


----------



## Bambi (2 Jul 2009)

yo no sé si estáis siguiendo alguno más la rueda de prensa de JC, pero yo no estoy viendo que este hombre trate de vender ninguna moto:control riguroso de la inflación, fiscalidad agresiva por parte de cada gobierno, cautela hasta medio plazo, pasito a pasito y en un año hablamos


----------



## Speculo (2 Jul 2009)

De momento no se ha roto nada importante. El Stoxx sigue jugueteando con los 2400. Por abajo, pero sigue jugueteando. Con el Ibex creo que hay que vigilar los 9700, pero ha subido tanto y sin sentido alguno, que vete tú a saber.


----------



## carvil (2 Jul 2009)

Ha rebotado en 905, seria interesante perder el 900 (ahi hay una zona de soporte fuerte), pero.....


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2009)

Si el Stoxx llega a 2390-85 voy a ponerme largo hasta el lunes, porque veo que tienen prisa por bajar.

edito: Ya ha llegado y yo estaba haciéndome café, a ver si vuelve.


----------



## Speculo (2 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si el Stoxx llega a 2390-85 voy a ponerme largo hasta el lunes, porque veo que tienen prisa por bajar.
> 
> edito: Ya ha llegado y yo estaba haciéndome café, a ver si vuelve.



Creo que ya puedes ¿No te habrá pillado otra vez el café, no?

Add: Vamos a poner un soporte en el Ibex en los 720. Al menos uno que ha respetado estos días atrás. Y que ha respetado ahora como un muelle.


----------



## carvil (2 Jul 2009)

*Reportedly North Korea has launched at 4th SSM*


A ver si con eso cae el soporte 


Edito: El volumen ahora es decreciente


----------



## Speculo (2 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> *Reportedly North Korea has launched at 4th SSM*
> 
> 
> A ver si con eso cae el soporte



Eso ya salió esta mañana ¿No?


----------



## Alexandros (2 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> *Reportedly North Korea has launched at 4th SSM*
> 
> 
> A ver si con eso cae el soporte
> ...



¿Un cuarto o el tercero?

Pásate por Tambores de Guerra.

Speculo, han lanzado un tercero hace un momento. Esta en las breaking news de CNN.


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Creo que ya puedes ¿No te habrá pillado otra vez el café, no?
> 
> Add: Vamos a poner un soporte en el Ibex en los 720. Al menos uno que ha respetado estos días atrás. Y que ha respetado ahora como un muelle.



Dentro a 2391, la próxima vez entro a mercado porque he tenido que intentar varios precios desde el 2386.

Como jode eso.


----------



## Speculo (2 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Dentro a 2391, la próxima vez entro a mercado porque he tenido que intentar varios precios desde el 2386.
> 
> Como jode eso.



Bueno, por lo menos que la pasta que yo pierda se la lleve alguien conocido. :o


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2009)

mañana hay futuros usa ? tendria cuidado con un rebote mañana en europa , que yo recuerde los rebotes despues de fuertes bajadas se producian al ver futuros usa planos o positivos .


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2009)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mañana hay futuros usa ? tendria cuidado con un rebote mañana en europa , que yo recuerde los rebotes despues de fuertes bajadas se producian al ver futuros usa planos o positivos .



Es rematadamente dificil que hoy bajemos más, no imposible pero si muy dificil.


----------



## carvil (2 Jul 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> ¿Un cuarto o el tercero?
> 
> Pásate por Tambores de Guerra.
> 
> Speculo, han lanzado un tercero hace un momento. Esta en las breaking news de CNN.



A mi me sale en el live news un cuarto a las 15.06..... de corto alcance...era para celebrar el dato del paro USA XD


Salu2

Resistencia en el futuro del sp en 910


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es rematadamente dificil que hoy bajemos más.




vienen los gringos y parece que quieren empujarnos un poquito mas abajo


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2009)

por fa alguien puede poner tiempo real del dow y del sp es que no tengo , algun sitio donde verlo en tiempo real o lo mas cerca posible ? 

edito ibex -2,09


----------



## carvil (2 Jul 2009)

En google finance lo tienens en tiempo real 


Si rompe el objetivo es 884

http://www.google.com/finance?q=INDEXSP:.INX


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Jul 2009)

Cerrado corto a BBVA a 8.81


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2009)

muchas gracias 

por cierto se esta ostiando el sp


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 15:40; -2,23%

9687 puntos



Saludos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2661 (2 Jul 2009)

he sacado un 6% al botas


TONUEL RULESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2009)

Hoy puse el stop bastante lejos porque tengo objetivos a un par de dias vista, pero me están haciendo sufrir, aunque aun no se ha perdido ningún nivel que no tuviera previsto.


----------



## Speculo (2 Jul 2009)

El S&P en soporte importante...


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy puse el stop bastante lejos porque tengo objetivos a un par de dias vista,* pero me están haciendo sufrir*, aunque aun no se ha perdido ningún nivel que no tuviera previsto.





Y más que vas a sufrir... :



Saludos :


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2009)

se huele el guano , ir preparando el nelson


----------



## Speculo (2 Jul 2009)

Recompro la mitad de la posición en el BBVA a 8,80. Pongo stop protege beneficios y sigo con el resto.


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Y más que vas a sufrir... :



Ayer dije que el S&P llegaría a 900 y ahí está, ahora deberíamos rebotar.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2009)

ojo al dato de pedidos a frabrica


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ayer dije que el S&P llegaría a 900 y ahí está, ahora deberíamos rebotar.



Es probable que si.... pero puede que no... :




Saludos :


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ojo al dato de pedidos a frabrica




La abuela ya se ha fumado todos los brotes verdes... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Es probable que si.... pero puede que no... :



También dije que bajaríamos hoy y, además de haber bajado, hemos llegado a los objetivo de bajada, no queda otra que rebotar.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Jul 2009)

A los BROTES salvavidas...


----------



## Speculo (2 Jul 2009)

El S&P ataca otra vez los 905. Los 900 del futuro no son tanto soporte como estos últimos. Los pasa ya por tres puntos, así que vamos a ver las velas.

Add.. El Ibex tiene otro soporte el los 640, pero mucha sangre va a ser eso ya...


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> hemos llegado a los objetivo de bajada, no queda otra que rebotar.



Ya lo veo... 




Ibex 35 a las 16:09; -2,45%

9660 puntos



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (2 Jul 2009)

Yo sigo con mis soportes... Otro en los 330 del dow. Creo que es el último antes de la negrura del pozo. De momento, se respetan...


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya lo veo...



¿y que? eso es el pasado.


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿y que? eso es el pasado.



Osea que ahora viene el rebotón... :


-2,55%


Ale chavales a por el -3%... 


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jul 2009)

yo pasaba por aqui a saludar, hombres de poca fé

hola tonuel


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Jul 2009)

A ver si construimos un rebote majo hasta la hora del cierre europeo.

Y me pongo corto otra vez, 220 puntazos le he sacado al Ibex hoy. XD

Hay que ser valientes mis cortistas, jugamos con dinero del casino.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Jul 2009)

Está claro donde está el techo del Ibex, de momento 99XX, no os peleís joder con que si yo acierto más que si acierto menos que si sistemas chupiguays...

Lo que importa es el % a final del año, porque, sinceramente, si con un mono lanzando dardos se consigue un 70% y con tu sistema un 25% me quedo con el mono...


----------



## chameleon (2 Jul 2009)

he comprado unas TREs ...


----------



## Speculo (2 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Yo sigo con mis soportes... Otro en los 330 del dow. Creo que es el último antes de la negrura del pozo. De momento, se respetan...



Joder... Han violado el soporte. Ya no sé qué queda... Los 900 del S&P ... Si es que se puede tomar eso como soporte...


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Está claro donde está el techo del Ibex, de momento 99XX, no os peleís joder con que si yo acierto más que si acierto menos que si sistemas chupiguays...
> 
> Lo que importa es el % a final del año, porque, sinceramente, si con un mono lanzando dardos se consigue un 70% y con tu sistema un 25% me quedo con el mono...



Lo cierto es que llevo ganándole al mercado un 25% desde hace 2 meses


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jul 2009)

alemania -3


ya escampará


----------



## carvil (2 Jul 2009)

Aqui hay demasiada sobreventa, hasta antes del cierre europeo esto no se moverá.


Salu2


----------



## Speculo (2 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo cierto es que llevo ganándole al mercado un 25% desde hace 2 meses



Venga, venga, no seamos pepones...  No se pone lo que uno lleva ganado/perdido, que es de maleducados.


----------



## chameleon (2 Jul 2009)

tiene que superar claramente la resistencia
que los hfs se metan y entonces venderles el papel que les quede

lo que pasa es que llevan soltando papel dos meses, ¿cuánto les quedará?
voto porque pasamos de los 10000 la próxima semana


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> lo que pasa es que llevan soltando papel dos meses, ¿cuánto les quedará?
> voto porque pasamos de los 10000 la próxima semana




¿Y a quien van a empapelar a estas alturas de la pelicula...? :o


-2,40%


Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Jul 2009)

Timidísimo intento de mínimos crecientes en el Ibex.


----------



## Riviera (2 Jul 2009)

Me acabo de meter unas ibr a la butxaca.A ver si de una vez por todas me da lo que le toca


----------



## chameleon (2 Jul 2009)

igual me he perdido algo pero, ¿porqué están bajando tanto las eléctricas?


----------



## Claca (2 Jul 2009)

Joder, justamente el día que estoy fuera del ordenador va y le da por petar un poco. Por el momento parece que los 9900 no se pueden superar. 
Ahora atentos a que gente como Pepon26 no utilice el guano como fertilizante para desarrollar los brotes verdes  

Felicidades a los cortos y a los integrantes de DP HF por el nuevo acierto con MESA. Es un pelotazo con todas las de la ley.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Jul 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> igual me he perdido algo pero, ¿porqué están bajando tanto las eléctricas?



Ni idea, pero Repsol aguanta, a ver si ahora va a ser la buena con los chinos, lo que le quieren comprar es YPF, que creo que están como locos por deshacerse de ella.

Me creo más esto que los de los rusos. Además, los chinos tienen pasta, si Sacyr no puede vender a 27 por lo menos vendiendo YPF le pegan un estirón a la cotización.


----------



## Alexandros (2 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> A mi me sale en el live news un cuarto a las 15.06..... de corto alcance...era para celebrar el dato del paro USA XD
> 
> 
> Salu2
> ...



Ciértamente Cárvil, han lanzado un cuarto.

Por fin números rojos alegres para alegrar las caras :o 

Dow 8,332.20 -171.86 *(-2.02%)*


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Jul 2009)

El Ibex ya ha tocado dos veces el 9650, si superase los 9680 igual tendríamos un rebote.


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 16:43; -2,50%

9656 puntos



y tal y tal...




¿Lo hueles...?


Saludos


----------



## chameleon (2 Jul 2009)

hombre, rep sin ypf se queda un poco coja
ahora tocará paripé con Sebastián con los chinos, luego otra vez con lukoil y luego se desmentirá todo

pd: ahora a las 17:00 tendrán que cerrar algunos cortos apalancados, digo yo...
nos quedaremos en -1,5%


----------



## carvil (2 Jul 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Ciértamente Cárvil, han lanzado un cuarto.
> 
> Por fin números rojos alegres para alegrar las caras :o
> 
> Dow 8,332.20 -171.86 *(-2.02%)*




Si... es bastante triste que un pueblo que se muere de hambre, su gobierno se lo gaste todo en armamento


----------



## City Boy (2 Jul 2009)




----------



## Miembro eliminado 2661 (2 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Si... es bastante triste que un pueblo que se muere de hambre, su gobierno se lo gaste todo en armamento



aqui en audis


----------



## chameleon (2 Jul 2009)

DP, tienes a los de TRE vendiendo como locos, 933 accs. la mantienenbaja. creo q mañana habrá gap al alza


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

City Boy dijo:


>



De libro hoyga... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (2 Jul 2009)

Si, no me preocupa demasiado.... la tienen que mantener en los 35,00€ .... esta mañana se les fue la mano... en apertura, según parece.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Jul 2009)

Bueno, ¿y luego qué?, ¿S&P hacia los 850 y después subidón histórico otra vez?

Superamos los 9680, rebote hasta el cierre, ojalá.

Mañana no abre WS, ¿pensáis que puedan aprovecharlo para intentar maquillar el desastre del Ibex?

Es que ponerse corto al cierre me da miedo, casi mejor me pongo largo ahora (que también da miedo).


----------



## Speculo (2 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Bueno, ¿y luego qué?, ¿S&P hacia los 850 y después subidón histórico otra vez?
> 
> Superamos los 9680, rebote hasta el cierre, ojalá.
> 
> ...



Pues no te pongas nada y vete a la piscina...


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Es que ponerse corto al cierre me da miedo, casi mejor me pongo largo ahora (que también da miedo).




Yo sólo se que soy más rico que ayer... pero menos que mañana... :



Saludos :


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues no te pongas nada y vete a la piscina...



En pelotas... verás como triunfas... :



Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (2 Jul 2009)

MTS... siempre recupera.... al igual que SAN / BBVA


----------



## Bayne (2 Jul 2009)

Carolus, ¿qué pasó al final con tu megaplusvalía?, que no sé cómo acabó...


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

¿Cerramos en mínimos...? 


-2,51%


Sufre Mulder... :


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (2 Jul 2009)

Quien quiera comprar barato CODERE... hoy es su día.. están haciendo barridos de stop...


----------



## Kujire (2 Jul 2009)

*Buen Puente a Todos!!*

Buen Puente a todos!

parece que le papelón nos ha abandonado y volvemos a recuperar un poco de la cordura. Ojo con el Stoxx que llevaba una buena diferencia con el ESEPE y creo que hoy se está ajustando, tengo que hacer las cuentas: para saberlo. Mientras no caigamos más de 897 en el futuro, ese es nuestro suelo, pero atentos a si lo perdemos. No va a ser sencillo subir desde el nivel en el que estamos.

No me encuentro demasiado bien hoy de salud, algo que comí creo ayer que no me sentó demasiado bien, menos mal que ya viene el descanso, voy a seguir operando con normalidad, que hay que alimentar a las fieras


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> No me encuentro demasiado bien hoy de salud, algo que comí creo ayer que no me sentó demasiado bien, menos mal que ya viene el descanso, voy a seguir operando con normalidad, que hay que alimentar a las fieras





Cuídese... hoy le cocinaré yo el solomillo... :



Saludos


----------



## Carolus Rex (2 Jul 2009)

Siguiendo con mi culebrón esta mañana (cuando los "usanos" todavía dormían) he visto las mil accs. que me quedaban de AIG se habían convertido en cincuenta  pero lo mas asombroso es que en el balance de mi cuenta se encontraban todavía los mas de $ 35k que realicé ayer con la venta de dos mil accs. de AIG

Ni corto ni perezoso he ordenado una retirada de fondos dejando en la cuenta poco mas de lo necesario para cubrir las garantias de las posiciones que mantengo abiertas.

He intentado aparentar normalidad y he ordenado las operaciones con la cuenta bancaria que habitualmente utilizo con este broker.

Las transferencias suelen tardar un par de dias, os mantendré informados.

Por otra parte ayer por la tarde abrí tres cortos en Stoxx (¡¡gracias Kujire!!)
que he cerrado hoy alrededor de las 16:00 También he cerrado a la misma hora tres cortos en S&P y tres mas en IBEX abiertos esta mañana :

En cuanto llegue la transferencia liquido la cuenta en el broker y me piro de vacaciones. 

PD. ¡Se me olvidaba! DP ¿Que hacemos con las MESA?


----------



## chameleon (2 Jul 2009)

están machacando a TEF


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

Y si le he visto no me acuerdo... para mi que tiene todas las de ganar y quedarse con la pasta... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (2 Jul 2009)

Yo voy a venderlas en 0.24USD.... no quiero perder esas plusvalías latentes, me ha pasado con otras accs, tendría que haber vendido ayer.


----------



## Speculo (2 Jul 2009)

Lo están intentando subir para la subasta... Igual se esperan curvas peligrosas...

Los valores del Ibex, digo.

El futuro del Stoxx por los 368 .. Mal asunto.


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Lo están intentando subir para la subasta... Igual se esperan curvas peligrosas...
> 
> Los valores del Ibex, digo.




Pues yo lo veo igual que antes...


-2,40% now...




Speculo dijo:


> El futuro del Stoxx por los 368 .. *Mal asunto*.



:

Me parece que usted está largo hamijo... 


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Y si le he visto no me acuerdo... para mi que tiene todas las de ganar y quedarse con la pasta...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



algun certificado igual hay hoy


----------



## carvil (2 Jul 2009)

Kujire cuidese tiene un puente largo 

Carolus take the money and run ...... Y buenas vacaciones


Salu2


----------



## chameleon (2 Jul 2009)

e nervios, siempre me pongo nervioso en la subasta
con todos esos números bailoteando...


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jul 2009)

es como el pilotaje de ayer de kujire pero en 1 hora


----------



## Carolus Rex (2 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo voy a venderlas en 0.24USD.... no quiero perder esas plusvalías latentes, me ha pasado con otras accs, tendría que haber vendido ayer.



Oido.........

¡¡MAAAAARCHANDOOOO!!


Cierro y corto.


----------



## Speculo (2 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues yo lo veo igual que antes...
> 
> 
> -2,40% now...
> ...



Por eso digo que lo están "intentando".

¿Largo yo? Pues no. Llevo BBVA a 8.98. Me he quitado hoy la mitad a 8.80 y sigo con el resto. Digo mal asunto porque yo soy siempre alcista de fondo y es mala cosa para mí verlo todo rojo... Aunque me esté forrando.


----------



## Kujire (2 Jul 2009)

Gracias a todos por los ánimos.

El nivel que no podemos perder en el Stoxx seria el 2361, y estamos ahí:


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Sufre Mulder... :Saludos



Se terminó mi sufrimiento ya


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2009)

-2,63

:d


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Jul 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> están machacando a TEF



Estos son como el Santander, que la crisis no les afecta, no sé si es un caso aislado o todas las empresas de telefonía se están haciendo las locas a la hora de reconocer el impacto de la crisis en sus cuentas.

¿Qué define más el desmadre de los últimos años, aparte del automovil?, pues los teléfonos móviles.

A ver cuántas altas de ADSL hacen este año.

Ya veremos qué resultados presentan.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jul 2009)

es que al SAN le dan la concesion del parlamento y el lunes le sueltan panoja de chaves


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2009)

Hemos perdido ya demasiados soportes, no me he equivocado con la bajada de hoy, pero no pensé que lo fueran a fulminar todo, aun queda una leve esperanza de recuperación pero a estas alturas creo que nos vamos a caer más abajo y sin piedad.

Objetivo en el S&P 888, en el Stoxx 2278.

Se acabaron los brotes verdes de momento.


----------



## Speculo (2 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Se terminó mi sufrimiento ya



La putada de esto es ver cómo en dos horas escasas te esquilman 300 euros por contrato. Casi no te da tiempo ni a sufrir.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hemos perdido ya demasiados soportes, no me he equivocado con la bajada de hoy, pero no pensé que lo fueran a fulminar todo, aun queda una leve esperanza de recuperación pero a estas alturas creo que nos vamos a caer más abajo y sin piedad.
> 
> Objetivo en el S&P 888, en el Stoxx 2278.
> 
> Se acabaron los brotes verdes de momento.



mulder, objetivo 8000

en el dow


----------



## Deudor (2 Jul 2009)

Primero fue el fin del dosmidiecismo, y ahora le llega la muerte al broteverdismo.
Que cruel.
Pues nada.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jul 2009)

una cosa es cierta, tecnicamnete el ibex esta siendo impecable 

respeta el 9850


----------



## Kujire (2 Jul 2009)

perdemos el 997 en el ESEPE, hay que ser consecuentes jiji

CARGA!!!!!!!!!!!

ED: El Stoxx podría caer hasta los alrededores de 2330

Voy con el stop muuuuy ajustado, ya saben la técnica


----------



## Speculo (2 Jul 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mulder, objetivo 8000
> 
> en el dow



Veremos el 8060, pero no creo que pasemos de ahí a la primera.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Jul 2009)

Lo más cojonudo es que se demuestra que todas las sesiones bursátiles de los últimos días eran más falsas que Judas.

¿Me vais a decir que los datos del desempleo no eran ya previsibles hace una semana?, ni que la culpa fuera de los datos de los últimos días.

Casi me creo más confidencial los datos de confianza del consumidor del otro día, al fin y al cabo es una encuesta, hay que tratar los datos, supongo que cuando todos los datos están listos se meten en un ordenador y no se le da a la tecla hasta que toca la hora.

¿Alguna vez os habéis preguntado cómo funciona todo este proceso?, es decir, ¿nadie sabe nada hasta que se publica el dato o es un secreto a voces?, ¿cuántas personas están en el ajo, etc...?


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Veremos el 8060, pero no creo que pasemos de ahí a la primera.



no teniais FE ninguno, si la crisis que viene es tan gorda, yo veo muy claro que no hubiera roto nada....

como dije ayer, tenia que pasar algo gordo pronto para que hiciese techo, ha sido el dato del paro... veremos

aun es prematuro


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo más cojonudo es que se demuestra que todas las sesiones bursátiles de los últimos días eran más falsas que Judas.
> 
> ¿Me vais a decir que los datos del desempleo no eran ya previsibles hace una semana?, ni que la culpa fuera de los datos de los últimos días.
> 
> ...



Lo curioso es que hayamos perdido todos los soportes con un dato de paro malo, cuando eso ocurre se suele subir. La verdad es que ha sido la primera sospecha que he tendio de lo que iba a pasar hoy, aunque pensé que recuperaríamos al empezar los gringos.


----------



## Kujire (2 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Se terminó mi sufrimiento ya



Bien hecho Mulder, se corta por lo sano y sin sentimientos... y ahora que tienes la sincronía con el mercado que no te dé bajón ni nada que te necesitamos:


----------



## Speculo (2 Jul 2009)

El gráfico del otro día, actualizado. Con las gacelas en posición compradora.





El indicador inferior, nuestro amigo ciclo, ha hecho bien su trabajo. Habrá que seguirle más de cerca.


----------



## Deudor (2 Jul 2009)

Un cierre del SP500 por debajo del 900, hunde europa mañana.
Si no, mañana planíiiisima.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo curioso es que hayamos perdido todos los soportes con un dato de paro malo, cuando eso ocurre se suele subir. La verdad es que ha sido la primera sospecha que he tendio de lo que iba a pasar hoy, aunque pensé que recuperaríamos al empezar los gringos.



Es que no ha sido por el dato del paro en sí, es lo que decía el otro día del sesgo con el que se interpretan las noticias, una noticia mala o dos pueden hacer caer los índices pero se recuperan.

En ésas estábamos, con el sesgo ya cambiado, aguantando agarrados a la cornisa con la esperanza de que saliera algún dato gordo positivo para volver a tener "sesgo positivo".

Por eso me hace gracia que la defunción de las expectativas optimistas (broteverdistas), se lo haya dado el dato del paro, que es un dato que no es puntual, es un dato stock, es decir, se va configurando a lo largo del mes, día a día acumulando altas y bajas.

No me digáis que no tiene gracia, hay gente que cuando salió el dato de confianza del consumidor ya sabía a ciencia cierta lo que iba a pasar, porque el dato del paro lo veían venir desde hace una o dos semanas.

¿Quién vendió más que los demás después de publicarse el dato de confianza del consumidor?, ¿el primo del que lleva la contabilidad del número de parados?


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Bien hecho Mulder, se corta por lo sano y sin sentimientos... y ahora que tienes la sincronía con el mercado que no te dé bajón ni nada que te necesitamos:



Ayer hablando con un amigo de todos los beneficios que he conseguido en bolsa estos días, me dio por decirle que dentro de poco iba a tener una operación mala sencillamente por tener demasiadas ganadoras, tarde o temprano acabas palmando en alguna.

Que rápido ha sido


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Es que no ha sido por el dato del paro en sí, es lo que decía el otro día del sesgo con el que se interpretan las noticias, una noticia mala o dos pueden hacer caer los índices pero se recuperan.
> 
> En ésas estábamos, con el sesgo ya cambiado, aguantando agarrados a la cornisa con la esperanza de que saliera algún dato gordo positivo para volver a tener "sesgo positivo".
> 
> ...



Yo es que a los fundamentales no les hago ni caso, en marzo creo que subíamos con datos mucho peores.


----------



## Kujire (2 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ayer hablando con un amigo de todos los beneficios que he conseguido en bolsa estos días, me dio por decirle que dentro de poco iba a tener una operación mala sencillamente por tener demasiadas ganadoras, tarde o temprano acabas palmando en alguna.
> 
> Que rápido ha sido



Este negocio es así, en otros las pérdidas no vienen tan rápidas...si pierdes un cliente normalmente dejas de ganar.... si pierdes un paciente....dejas de ganar...aki te van sobre lo ganado, por lo que duele inmediatamente. Pero lo importante es sobreponerse rápidamente, analizamos en qué nos hemos equivocado y a otra. 

No sé el día que fué, pero quizás el martes/lunes: ví unas posis individuales vendedoras alucinantes, de + de 4000 contratos en 916-915,5, debieron entrar 30K contratos en cuestión de segundos. Me dije, y esto? estos cabrones saben algo, ...el día siguiente nos fuimos a 927, imagínatelo: casi 15 puntos en el ESEPE se te deben poner como corbata aunque no tengas, y hoy estos cabrones ganando de lo lindo.... raro raro raro yo me había quedado compuesta: pensando a quién se lo iban a cargar por meter la gamba de esa forma.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Jul 2009)

Bueno, voy a poner fotos del forero típico del hilo.

Por la mañana, bien temprano antes de entrar al mercado:







Discutiendo con Tonuel:








Tras una operación ganadora:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2661 (2 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Este negocio es así, en otros las pérdidas no vienen tan rápidas...si pierdes un cliente normalmente dejas de ganar.... si pierdes un paciente....dejas de ganar...aki te van sobre lo ganado, por lo que duele inmediatamente. Pero lo importante es sobreponerse rápidamente, analizamos en qué nos hemos equivocado y a otra.
> 
> No sé el día que fué, pero quizás el martes/lunes: ví unas posis individuales vendedoras alucinantes, de + de 4000 contratos en 916-915,5, debieron entrar 30K contratos en cuestión de segundos. Me dije, y esto? estos cabrones saben algo, ...el día siguiente nos fuimos a 927, imagínatelo: casi 15 puntos en el ESEPE se te deben poner como corbata aunque no tengas, y hoy estos cabrones ganando de lo lindo.... raro raro raro yo me había quedado compuesta: pensando a quién se lo iban a cargar por meter la gamba de esa forma.



bueno si pierdes un paciente es un "pelín" diferente


----------



## rosonero (2 Jul 2009)

Bueno, bueno!!!! me estáis poniendo un poco nervioso con lo de que viene el guano. (preveo que va a ser la canción del verano)

Por ahora, mañana en USA fiesta, día para que el ibex campe a sus anchas y recupere parte de lo perdido, como ha hecho casi siempre. 
Tengo un par de minis largos sobre el Ibex comprados en los últimos minutos de la sesión y si hoy el SP se mantiene sobre los 900 creo que mañana algo les sacaré.

Ya habrá tiempo de seguir con los cortos, por cierto muy bien los de esta tarde aunque me he precipitado, les podía haber sacado más :

Pd. Ánimo Mulder, ya se sabe, hay más días que ollas


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2661 (2 Jul 2009)

bueno yo lo que he sacado hoy ha sido gracias a mulder:


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jul 2009)

es 1 ó 2 dias fiesta en USA?


----------



## Deudor (2 Jul 2009)

Nuevo ataque al soporte del SP.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Nuevo ataque al soporte del SP.



aun nos quedan 3 horas de vuelo rasante


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Jul 2009)

Ésta es un clásico:


----------



## Speculo (2 Jul 2009)

5puntosafinalesdeesteaño dijo:


> bueno yo lo que he sacado hoy ha sido gracias a mulder:



No sé si has querido decir que Mulder te ha inspirado para sacar lo que has sacado o que Mulder ha pagado tus ganancias con su largo en el Stoxx.

Será el calor...


----------



## Kujire (2 Jul 2009)

vendo mis cortos... quiero el cash para las holidays


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Jul 2009)

Estoy limpiando la carpeta donde tengo las cosas de bolsa, así que si posteo más chorradas de lo normal no preocuparse, es para borrarlas.

Esto lo hice el otro día, es la evolución de las garantías exigidas por Meff, si alguien ve algo interesante que lo diga, creo que los datos están bien, es una pena que no tenga datos de las garantías de más atrás, así veríamos cómo evoluciona la cosa a lo largo de un ciclo bursátil completo, si alguien tiene los datos que me lo diga:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2661 (2 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No sé si has querido decir que Mulder te ha inspirado para sacar lo que has sacado o que Mulder ha pagado tus ganancias con su largo en el Stoxx.
> 
> Será el calor...



hombre lo que dijo ayer de que al principio un gap y luego subidon y luego para abajo

es lo que he jugado hoy y me ha salido


lo que pasa que yo tampoco esperaba que esto fuera a bajar tanto


----------



## Kujire (2 Jul 2009)

5puntosafinalesdeesteaño dijo:


> bueno si pierdes un paciente es un "pelín" diferente



ups: ya sabes que por aki la sanidad es privada es que cuando voy con la mini me vuelvo muy agresiva y pasa lo que pasa....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Jul 2009)

Vaya, he descuadrado la pantalla, lo siento, como podréis apreciar, las garantías Meff cambian justo antes de un cambio de tendencia de cierta relevancia.

Edito: Son las garantías exigidas en el futuro grande sobre el Ibex.


----------



## chollero (2 Jul 2009)

9636 9654 19:01 -2 
Wall Street 8329 8333 19:01 -170 
Alemania 30 4720.5 4722.5 19:01 -5.8 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 14013.1 14015.1 19:01 -127.4 
Oro al contado 930.40 930.90 19:01 -10.15 
Crudo Brent *6666* 6674 19:01 -216 
Euro STOKK 50 2366.5


el precio del crudo, esta es la señal gacelillas


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Jul 2009)

chollero dijo:


> 9636 9654 19:01 -2
> Wall Street 8329 8333 19:01 -170
> Alemania 30 4720.5 4722.5 19:01 -5.8
> Fórex contado EUR/USD 14013.1 14015.1 19:01 -127.4
> ...



Se nota la mano del maligno detras de esto,si


----------



## Speculo (2 Jul 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Se nota la mano del maligno detras de esto,si



¿Qué tal, Apolo? Cuánto tiempo...


----------



## donpepito (2 Jul 2009)

Subidón en MTXX

DP HF... sabemos donde poner el dinero!


MTXX - Matrixx Initiatives, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (2 Jul 2009)

StreetInsider.com - Matrixx Initiatives (MTXX) Bouncing On Reported Positive News-Reuters


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Qué tal, Apolo? Cuánto tiempo...



Pues bien hombre...aqui tratando de olvidarme del mundillo este...aunque no puedo evitar mirar con el rabillo del ojo el hilo de vez en cuando...

Que tal su (o tu,siempre tengo la duda) operacion? Parece que sigue vivo a juzgar por el post


----------



## Speculo (2 Jul 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues bien hombre...aqui tratando de olvidarme del mundillo este...aunque no puedo evitar mirar con el rabillo del ojo el hilo de vez en cuando...
> 
> Que tal su (o tu,siempre tengo la duda) operacion? Parece que sigue vivo a juzgar por el post



De tú, por favor... 

La operación bien. Lo malo fue lo que vino después. Estuve una semana bien jodido, pero ésta ya he podido moverme, andar y mañana a ver si puedo coger el coche 

Se agradece el interés.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Jul 2009)

Para reducir costes la autoridad bursátil americana ha anunciado que los índices americanos van a reducir su gama de sesiones para esta temporada veraniega.

Existirán dos modelos, el primero, en tonos verdes, ideal para llevar a cualquier hora del día, combina con todo:







El segundo modelo, mucho más sobrio, en tonos rojizos, está dirigido a un público mucho más gazeril y se recomienda no abusar de él demasiado:


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jul 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> aun nos quedan 3 horas de vuelo rasante



a ver si caemos, que se acaba la pista!


----------



## rosonero (2 Jul 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> a ver si caemos, que se acaba la pista!



Si no ha caído ya ......... Además mañana 4 de Julio, sería muy poco patriota arrastrar, aún más, el SP. Aparecerá una manita al final que lo deje en 904-5 para dejar una esperanza. 

¿Se nota que voy largo?


----------



## pyn (2 Jul 2009)

¿Dónde anda Tonuel? Por fin tiene un medio-guano decente y no ha dado señales de vida. Supongo que estara celebrando las plusvalías.


----------



## Kujire (2 Jul 2009)

Bueno, os abandono por unos días, me voy de holidays.... previa visita al centro de salud para ver si me dan un primperan o algo, tengo los billetes listos a ver si no vomito en el despegue agg puff la verdad que como me siento no me apetece nada volar pero ...tampoco me apetece cuidar de mi misma ..así que mami mami mami allá voy

ciao! que disfruten y lo pasen bonito!


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jul 2009)

tapate el ombligo en el despegue con espradapo


----------



## donpepito (2 Jul 2009)

Kujire, eso se te pasa en un par de horas.

Have a happy 4th July weekend!


----------



## Speculo (2 Jul 2009)

Hostia. Que lo agarren ya, que se les va...


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Bueno, os abandono por unos días, me voy de holidays.... previa visita al centro de salud para ver si me dan un primperan o algo, tengo los billetes listos a ver si no vomito en el despegue agg puff la verdad que como me siento no me apetece nada volar pero ...tampoco me apetece cuidar de mi misma ..así que mami mami mami allá voy
> 
> ciao! que disfruten y lo pasen bonito!



Yo deje mi corazón
que todo vive,
en un mágico rincón
de mi caribe







Enjoy!


----------



## carvil (2 Jul 2009)

Tiene que ir al 884 del futuro y el 888 del contado


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

Justo que llego y rompemos los 900 del SP... Hoy es mi dia... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jul 2009)

ya va, ya va

hamijo ya está!

ahora igual repunta el HP


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jul 2009)

venga! un 895 es posible


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> venga! un 895 es posible




Haremos lo que podamos... :







Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jul 2009)

la proyeccion me lleva al 888-890 como no se detenga


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

No te vayas todavia... no te vayas por favor... 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iCFGbh6m4-M&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iCFGbh6m4-M&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jul 2009)

dow pierde 8300
nasdaq pierde 1800
dow pierde 900

por primera vez los 3 al unisono


venga!! tienes que ser ahora


----------



## donpepito (2 Jul 2009)

Vamos a meter una buena inyección en 15'


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Hostia. Que lo agarren ya, que se les va...



Una vez que los leoncios han perforado todos los soportes con alevosía, nocturnidad y en una sola sesión, como ha ocurrido hoy, tenemos recorrido hasta 2278, en ese nivel veremos que pasa.

Yo ya estoy oficialmente bajista a corto plazo.


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Una vez que los leoncios han perforado todos los soportes con alevosía, nocturnidad y en una sola sesión, como ha ocurrido hoy, tenemos recorrido hasta 2278, en ese nivel veremos que pasa.
> 
> Yo ya estoy oficialmente bajista a corto plazo.




De nocturnidad nada... lo vengo anunciando todos los dias... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jul 2009)

en serio, alguien ve una caida mayor del 3% para hoy?


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jul 2009)

a ver esa inyeccion


----------



## donpepito (2 Jul 2009)

Estamos preparando el compuesto... stay cool! XD


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2661 (2 Jul 2009)

ahora voy largo


pero creo que el SAN la mantendran por la mañana, con ligeras subidas y cuando la gente se vuelva a meter la tirarán


no me baso en nada ehhhh, son sensaciones


Pero cuando la bolsa depende de como se levante el tio con la mayor colección porno y si se pone a tirar misiles o no, no creo que aquí sirva el análisis tecnico fundamental


----------



## carvil (2 Jul 2009)

*NYSE reportedly extending stock trading past 4pm today; cites connectivity problems*

15 minutos+


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

A los infiernossssss... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Estamos preparando el compuesto... stay cool! XD



¿Se le ha jodido el compuesto o que...? :



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (2 Jul 2009)

Venga, venga !!!! si es lo de siempre ....

*- Enfermera:* Se nos va doctor, se nos va :
*- Doctor: * Dos miligramos de epinefrina, vamos rápido!!


De paso los de IGmarkets aprovechan el río revuelto para poner el futuro del Ibex en positivo


----------



## sapito (2 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> *NYSE reportedly extending stock trading past 4pm today; cites connectivity problems*



Hace poco también hubo problemas técnicos...alguna teoría conspiranoica para explicarlo?
¿Un tiempo extra para recuperar los soportes?


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Venga, venga !!!! si es lo de siempre ....
> 
> *- Enfermera:* Se nos va doctor, se nos va :
> *- Doctor: * Dos miligramos de epinefrina, vamos rápido!!
> ...




Si... será para celebrar que cerramos rompiendo los 900... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jul 2009)

el ultimo centimo!! que es puente!


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jul 2009)

jo jo

pues que lo cancelen a las 4 que se vaaaaa


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

DP... ese compuesto... que se nos va.... :




Saludos :


----------



## rosonero (2 Jul 2009)

Vaya pandilla de antipatriotas están hechos estos americanos :

¿En el SP hay robasta?, porque como sea como en el Ibex lo arregaln rápido


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jul 2009)

897,33 minimos


venga 895!!


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

Se fue... está muerto... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (2 Jul 2009)

Joder vaya dia... os dejo amijos... me voy de farra... 



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Jul 2009)

Y tras este breve paréntesis de dos semanas de maquillaje, volvemos a donde lo dejamos, a buscar la media de 200 sesiones como poco.


----------



## carvil (2 Jul 2009)

Algo no me cuadra del todo .......yo seguiria teniendo la guardia levantada (los que vayan cortos,claro) 


Salu2


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jul 2009)

por cierto 


*896*


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Jul 2009)

Últimas noticias: Emilio Botín e IGMarkets crean una alianza estratégica para explorar nuevas formas de poner en valor determinados activos.

Emilio Botín ha declarado que "aún tienen mucho que aprender, pero van por el buen camino".

Una delegación del equipo de gestores de IGMarkets se deplazará a España para estudiar la operativa del Banco de Santander en directo.


----------



## carvil (2 Jul 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Hace poco también hubo problemas técnicos...alguna teoría conspiranoica para explicarlo?
> ¿Un tiempo extra para recuperar los soportes?



No, solo eran pequeños problemas, se lo digo ahora a toro pasado (Todo el mundo estaba pensando en el PPT )

El futuro se esta despeñando ya esta en 890


----------



## chameleon (2 Jul 2009)

> el día 24 de junio Banco Popular comunicaba que ha reducido su autocartera al 2,265% del capital frente el 2,414% anterior, Bankinter ha reducido su autocartera al 0,035% del capital frente el 1,026% anterior y Banco Santander comunica que ha reducido su autocartera al 1,521% del capital frente el 1,795% anterior
> 
> Biderman, que recomienda cortos al 50%, ha mirado desde 1998 que pasaba al cabo de un año, tras los meses en que como este de mayo, se colocaban más de 30.000 millones de dólares en nuevas acciones. ¿Se imaginan el resultado? Pues bajada del 4 %, como es lógico. ¿Quién gana? El león que coloca. ¿Quién pierde? El que la compra… Biderman a continuación estudia los resultados más finos. ¿Qué pasa a los 90 días en el S&P 500 tras un mes de colocación de más de 30.000 millones y donde las corporaciones no han comprado nada de nada como ha sido el caso de mayo? Pérdida del 7% media para el S&P 500 a los 90 días.



de bolsaspain


----------



## Speculo (2 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Últimas noticias: Emilio Botín e IGMarkets crean una alianza estratégica para explorar nuevas formas de poner en valor determinados activos.
> 
> Emilio Botín ha declarado que "aún tienen mucho que aprender, pero van por el buen camino".
> 
> Una delegación del equipo de gestores de IGMarkets se deplazará a España para estudiar la operativa del Banco de Santander en directo.



Por cierto. Los de IGMarkets, en su línea chorril, con los contratos americanos cayendo todavía más, con el petróleo que va a perder los 66 como le dejen, predicen una apertura del Ibex en, asómbrense ustedes, 9.644, un punto por encima del cierre.

Y lo mejor no acaba aquí, el Ibex tiene una horquilla ahora mismo comprendida entre 9634 a la venta y 9654 a la compra.

¿De verdad hay alguien aquí capaz de meter un sólo euro en la cuenta de estos necios?


----------



## bonoce (2 Jul 2009)

Tonu! Espérame que me voy de farra contigo. Dios qué jueves! El Fut del SP a 888. 
Vivan los shorties!.
Preparate IBEX que te vamos a dejar el ojete como el cráter del Ngorongoro... y por proximidad al Botas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jul 2009)

es lo que pasa por no tener fé...


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2009)

A pesar de los niveles que se han perforado hoy aun me queda un último cartucho alcista, pero hasta que mañana o pasado no confirme voy a seguir pensando en bajista.

Estamos en un momento muy interesante para hacer esta bajada, estábamos a punto de irnos fuertemente al alza, por otra parte tenemos una fiesta USA que siempre implica un cambio de tendencia importante (me refiero al dia de después de la fiesta) y además este martes hay luna llena, otro indicador de cambio de tendencia.

De momento siguen sin cuadrarme del todo las bajadas de hoy, pero los objetivos están cerca. Tal vez se busca alcanzarlos y girar ahí, aunque si se alcanzan me estropearán definitivamente la figura.

Esta es la segunda vez en menos de 2 semanas que me quieren estropear las figuras y se van por donde no deben, lo cual no me había pasado nunca, este sistema lo llevo desde hace más de un año, así que las bajadas del 2008 las vi con este sistema y no me fallaron. Tal vez el lunes tengamos un gap a la baja y empecemos a subir fuerte, eso no me fastidiaría las figuras.

Hoy me he metido largo con la muy razonable seguridad de que no me saltarían el stop, el mínimo importante era 2368 y mi stop estaba más abajo. No se debía pasar de ahí bajo ningún concepto, al pasar ese nivel han llegado a dejar un gap de 5 puntos, sin noticias de por medio...

Alucinante. No es algo que ocurra todos los días ni mucho menos, es rarísimo.

Me parece muy sospechoso lo que está ocurriendo, la sensación que se me queda a mi y a todo el mundo es 'ya la hemos cagado, nos vamos al guano' y me parece que la ausencia de toda duda es muy peligrosa, me estoy empezando a preguntar si lo que quieren es hacer una subida muy fuerte mientras todos pensamos al unísono 'guano'.

Es decir manipulación a la baja para despistar. Ahora mismo me parece tan inseguro meterme largo como corto, aunque hace unos dias que tengo objetivos a la baja, pero de momento estaban fallando.

Todo esto son reflexiones en voz alta, no se me echen al cuello


----------



## Claca (2 Jul 2009)

Mulder, lo que dices encaja con lo que apuntó Pepon26 hará un mes y algo. Llegar a estos niveles, no superarlos y empezar a caer. La gente, por la experiencia de los dos anteriores rebotes, se pone corta y la fiesta bajista parece no tener fin, pero, precisamente por ello, por debajo de los 9000 las manos fuertes recompran y follan vivos a los cortos. Se llega otra vez a los 9.900 y esta vez sí se superan, el dolor a los cortos es ya extremo. A los 10.000 la gente empieza a creer de verdad que esta vez sí es la buena, que es una oportunidad histórica de compra, etc, etc... El dinero entra a saco y se alcanzan los 10800 -11300 y entonces empieza el diluvio de papel que no cesa hasta hacer nuevos mínimos.

Personalmente, no lo veo, pero no se puede descartar. 

PD: Alguien comprado con 200 contratos en esta sesión habría perdido más de medio millón de euros :O


----------



## Carolus Rex (2 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Subidón en MTXX
> 
> DP HF... sabemos donde poner el dinero!
> 
> ...



También te seguí, el 17 de Junio compre 3000 a $ 6.13.....


----------



## donpepito (3 Jul 2009)

MESA, se ha desinflado... sigo pensando en el PO de 0.25USD a corto plazo.... con MTXX está claro que veremos los 9.50USD dentro de poco... hoy ha tocado los 7.7xUSD.

Hay que tener un precio de salida, o dejaremos correr las plusvalías.


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Jul 2009)

Buenas Noches ^^

Aunque parezca increíble yo he perdido hoy estando Short, abrí posición en Sacyr, tremendo error. Me saltó el stop... estaba currando y ni lo vi... pero es igual me ha jodido pero lo prefiero.

Ya me está pasando demasiado a menudo, acierto la tendencia, inclusive con los distintos niveles fibo me va bien. Pero no consigo una acción el ibex que me sea fidedigna a los indices. 

Quiero olvidarme de las acciones y pasarme a los indices (por supuesto olvidarme del ibex) pero le tengo un poco de cague porque aún no he echo nada con ellos. Los únicos que ofrecen cfds son los piratas de igmarkets y vamos ni de coña duermo yo tranquilo con estos piratas saltando los stops nocturnamente y con alevosía.

Me quedan los futuros, los grandes no me interesan, prefiero los minis, ¿qué son un euro el punto no? Abriendo dos/tres tendría el nivel de riesgo que deseo.

Aún he de mirarlo mucho, ¿En renta 4 tienen simulador de futuros? Percebo me hablaba de vender volatilidad y de eso no tengo ni idea...

¿Alguien tiene un mini-manual práctico?

^___^
PD: Una perla, Open Ibex close below 9650 we will see more 350 points soon.
Por cierto... sin traspasar los 888 aún yo ajustaría los stops. Ese número es la llave al infierno

Edito:
Umm he estado mirando el tema de futuros sobre indices, (en R4) el que mejor sale evidentemente es el ibex, el mini cuesta 1.90 euros... pero no es de mi agrado. Tanto el eurostoxx como el Sp500 son caros y con rátios muy elevados.
El sp me cuesta 15 dolares y cada punto son 50 dolares y encima solo cuentan cada 0.25% de punto.
¿Los hay más baratos y con menos riesgo por punto?


----------



## Nico (3 Jul 2009)

Don Pepito: MTXX tiene abierto un juicio por uno de sus medicamentos (por esó cayó de precio de U$S 20 a U$S 5) y, no veo que haya cambiado nada que justifique la subida de hoy (es más, en el PM ya bajó como el 4%).

El mundo de los chícharos farmacéuticos (medicamentos) son carne de especulación por su potencial de vender "historias". Si pescas un dato a tiempo y entras, hay que tratar de salir EN LA SECUENCIA DE ESPECULACION o, lamentablemente, sueles quedar pillado.

La ventaja de MTXX es que, si el juicio lo pierde la compañía quebrará. Si lo gana la compañía retomará su cotización normal en torno a los *20-25 U$S* (porque es pequeña pero no un invento). Así que, si no logran salir ahora, van para el _*Buy&hold*_ pero, de uno o dos años mínimo (ya que todas las novedades de su cotización girarán en torno a la acción colectiva que tiene en contra).

Para quien haga buy&hold tener en cartera una acción con la potencialidad de crecer un 300% en 2 años en una compañía pequeña pero que funciona y da ganancias y que sólo depende del juicio (que generalmente termina en arreglos) para definir su cotización NO es una mala opción.

El tema es que puedes quedarte un año o dos en ella para cobrar el premio mayor o, tener que seguirla CADA DIA para especular con las novedades del juicio (cada fallo del Juez o cada momento procesal desata subidas y bajadas abruptas).

En este sentido los invito a seguir el caso de *WAMUQ* (la acción ordinaria del Washington Mutual en quiebra -de allí la Q-).

Washington Mutual era uno de los bancos más grandes del mundo, miles de sucursales, decenas de compañías subsidiarias y uno de los de la lista de "too big to fail" que tanta seguridad daba. Desde ya en MUCHAS mejores condiciones que el Citi por ejemplo.

Sin embargo, en una noche aciaga y por misterios de la política la FED decide que lo va a dejar caer y, en 24 horas la FDIC lo coloca en una subasta privada al JPMorgan por la suma total de 1900 millones de dólares (1.9 billones de los yanquis).

En el caos de fin de 2008 donde todo el sistema colapsaba nadie ni atinó a fijarse pero, ni bien las aguas se calmaron la casa matriz del Wamu contrató una de las mejores firmas de abogados de USA y empezó un juicio contra JPMorgan y la FDIC (FDIC es la corporación que asegura los fondos de los ahorristas).

En esa extraña noche de la subasta privada, las cosas se hicieron TAN MAL que el documento que firman FDIC y JPMorgan dice que éste último compraba "TODOS LOS ACTIVOS" del Wamu.

Nunca se definierons estos activos.

Lo cierto es que JPMorgan incorporó en su balance los bonos "tóxicos" del Wamu y, sólo por este rubro le cobró a la FED 23.000 millones de dólares.

Entre las cosas maravillosas hay que contar que Wamu tenia un depósito en JPMorgan de 4.3 billones de dólares... JPMorgan pagó por todo el banco, menos de la mitad de DEPOSITOS DE WAMU EN SU PODER y, luego de "comprarlo" pasó a ser dueño de los mismos !!

(esto equivale a que me meta a tu casa y te la compre pagándote con tu televisor y la nevera)



Actualmente Wamu reclama a JPMorgan y la FDIC una suma entre 23 y 45 billones de dólares y, realmente, tiene una gran oportunidad de ganar el juicio. Si lo hace, las acciones de la quiebra WAMUQ, pasarán de cotizar los 0,10 que cotizan hoy a unos 2-3 dólares. Incluso a 1 dólar ya es negocio (que digo, a 0,50 también).

Eso si... es una RIFA, puedes perder tus 0,10c 

El tema de seguir un JUICIO en USA puede ser fuente de grandes ganancias.

===

Pero, lo que les quería contar es cómo está el patio de la bolsa en USA para que vayan "degustando" el ambiente.

Hoy sale esta noticia:

Johnson & Johnson; Elan Corporation plc :: Johnson & Johnson and Elan Corporation plc Announce Definitive Agreement for Alzheimer's Immunotherapy Program and Equity Investment

Johnson y Johnson llega a un acuerdo con ELAN CORPORATION en relación a un tratamiento para el Alzheimer. El TICKER de ELAN (el laboratorio) es *ELN*.

Si se fijan, gracias a esa noticia subió un *9%* (un día que la bolsa cae).

ELN - Elan Corporation, plc (ADR) - Google Finance

Si embargo, 45.000 pepitos salieron a buscar ELAN CORPORATION y, por error, llegaron a una compañía del mismo nombre -Ticker ELAN-, que no está en el rubro de medicamentos sino de IT Tech, y que es un pequeño chicharo.

Qué le pasó a la ignota ELAN CORP (ELAN) ?

*Subió el 120% !!!* (y eso que mucha gente se salió a tiempo, la subida diaria fue del doble llegando al 300%).

ELAN - eLandia International, Inc. - Google Finance

===

Los accionistas de ELAN que se hayan despabilado lo suficiente como para VENDER con un 300% de ganancia, esta noche están bebiendo champagne y, unos cuantos "pillados" deben estar llorando *por haber equivocado el ticker ELAN con ELN*.

===

Cuento esto para que vean que "serio" es el mercado de los chicharos en USA.


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Jul 2009)

Nico deberías pasarte aún más por este hilo. Muy bueno tu comentario

Estudiaré lo de Wamuq. Por curiosidad, ¿tu estás o vas a estar dentro? ¿Cuánto arriesgarías?

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## donpepito (3 Jul 2009)

Gracias por la información.

Antes de depositar mi capital en acciones americanas, suelo documentarme de las posibilidades, MTXX tiene denuncias, es cierto, pero hoy se ha dado a conocer (filtrado) el estudio de la FDA, dejando ver las estadisticas de personas -supuestamente- afectadas es irrisorio, en comp. con las unidades comercializadas.

Tienen que calentar de nuevo el valor hasta los 8.00USD al menos.

El AH... es para meter miedo... está fluctuando.


----------



## tonuel (3 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Por cierto. Los de IGMarkets, en su línea chorril, con los contratos americanos cayendo todavía más, con el petróleo que va a perder los 66 como le dejen, predicen una apertura del Ibex en, asómbrense ustedes, 9.644, un punto por encima del cierre.
> 
> Y lo mejor no acaba aquí, el Ibex tiene una horquilla ahora mismo comprendida entre 9634 a la venta y 9654 a la compra.
> 
> ¿De verdad hay alguien aquí capaz de meter un sólo euro en la cuenta de estos necios?




Yo no... siempre que me acuerdo del corto fallido al POP a 6,60 mecagoensusmuertos... :o

Por cierto...

¿Alguien ha cancelado su cuenta con ellos?


Tengo 0€ pero es que ya no quiero ni que me envien emails estos cabrones... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (3 Jul 2009)

Iberdrola fuera de mercado está muy activa últimamente... 



¿Qué estará cociendo el tito Floren...? :




Saludos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2661 (3 Jul 2009)

los futuros en verde


MINI NASDAQ 100 (d) 1.449,25 0,28 

MINI S&P 500 (d) 897,00 0,42 

MINI DOW JONES (d) 8.262,00 0,25 

Euro - Dolar 1,4011 0,44 

FUT. NIKKEI 225 (d) 9.745,00 0,00 

MINI PETROLEO (d) 66,725 -0,01 


Me parece que hoy no va a llegar la sangre al rio


----------



## Deudor (3 Jul 2009)

Hoy planicie en el desierto, pero gracias al cierre del SP por debajo de 900 seguro que hay algún momento de nerviosismo. Si no hoy sería un día aburridísimo.


----------



## rosonero (3 Jul 2009)

5puntosafinalesdeesteaño dijo:


> los futuros en verde
> 
> 
> MINI NASDAQ 100 (d) 1.449,25 0,28
> ...



Buenos días a la forería

Veo que nuestro nunca suficiente estimado Ibex no me va a fallar y va a salir con un pequeño gal al alza, acompañado por el eurostoxx que ya roza los 2380. 
Lástima que hoy me tenga que marchar enseguida así que orden de venta de mis minis (ayer cerraron a 9610) y antes de las 09:30 espero estar fuera, (ya andan por 9650)


----------



## Bambi (3 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Iberdrola fuera de mercado está muy activa últimamente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



según estos es que no quieren a Floren :-(

FT: La ampliación de Iberdrola es una estrategia anti-ACS - Expansión.com


----------



## Mulder (3 Jul 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hemos empezado el día pasando unos segundos (ni siquiera minutos) por debajo del 2368 y enseguida nos hemos puesto por encima y nos mantenemos ahí, que sospechoso es todo esto.

Sigo pensando que lo de ayer fueron ganas de joder al personal por parte de los leoncios, de todos modos no entraré al mercado hasta que se confirme que no bajamos, eso debería ocurrir hoy en el momento en que haya un golpe de volumen.

Tocará por la mañana en el Stoxx y luego por la tarde en Stoxx y S&P, espero que haya el suficiente como para verlo.


----------



## tonuel (3 Jul 2009)

Por mucho que lo intenten... hoy cerraremos en rojo...



he dicho... :




Saludos


----------



## Deudor (3 Jul 2009)

Me encanta cuando empiezan a aparecer en la CNMV comunicaciones de posiciones cortas....
¡Que tiempos!


----------



## rosonero (3 Jul 2009)

Vendidos los minis largos en 9675 a las 09:02, me encanta que los planes salgan bien !!! Y ahora además reculan : Hoy es mi día así que me apartaré del ordenador para no cagarla 

Suerte ahí fuera y buen fin de semana, esta tarde los leo. 

Saludos


----------



## Speculo (3 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.

Supongo que hoy toca recortar excesos y el Stoxx intentará tocar de nuevo los alrededores del 2400. Para mí, lugar ideal para acumular más cortos si se llevan de más arriba o de abrirlos directamente, o quizás un poco antes.
Como dije el otro día, los niveles máximos de estos días atrás ya no se tienen que tocar más si esto es de verdad un escenario bajista de medio plazo.

El punto 2368 que comenta Mulder yo no lo tengo en ningún escenario. No sé qué nivel es ese, pero se lo van a ventilar si esto baja porque no es nada, ni en el futuro ni en el contado.

El nivel para rebotar de verdad tendría que estar en torno a los 2300, con alguna parada por agotamiento entre medias, como la que estamos teniendo ahora mismo y que puede coincidir con el nivel que expone Mulder, pero por pura casualidad.


----------



## Deudor (3 Jul 2009)

Ya se ha cerrado el Gap en el eurostoxx....


----------



## tonuel (3 Jul 2009)

Que poco dura la alegria en la casa del pobre... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (3 Jul 2009)

Pues parece que de momento nos seguimos cayendo, aunque falta ver donde estamos cuando haya pico de volumen.


----------



## Mulder (3 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Supongo que hoy toca recortar excesos y el Stoxx intentará tocar de nuevo los alrededores del 2400. Para mí, lugar ideal para acumular más cortos si se llevan de más arriba o de abrirlos directamente, o quizás un poco antes.
> Como dije el otro día, los niveles máximos de estos días atrás ya no se tienen que tocar más si esto es de verdad un escenario bajista de medio plazo.
> ...



El 2368 era más o menos el mínimo semanal, además era el sitio donde tenía el comienzo del actual ciclo, que de momento estaba desarrollándose al alza.


----------



## Deudor (3 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues parece que de momento nos seguimos cayendo, aunque falta ver donde estamos cuando haya pico de volumen.



Supongo que para los leoncios los dias como hoy sea muy fácil dar un zarpazo. No hace falta que sean leoncios, si es un gato grande igual puede dar un arañazo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2661 (3 Jul 2009)

y el IBEX subiendo


y el SAN subiendo, acabo de vender mis largos con la subida del 1% (a ultima hora de ayer me puse largo en 8,45 y bajo a 8,38 CAGADA) asío que hoy he recuperado


en plena liquidez a ver como van las cosas


----------



## Speculo (3 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El 2368 era más o menos el mínimo semanal, además era el sitio donde tenía el comienzo del actual ciclo, que de momento estaba desarrollándose al alza.



Por los 2355/57 yo tengo apuntado un soporte intermedio, que es por donde ha rebotado. Por ahí pueden ir los tiros de hoy, porque no abriendo los americanos, pocos bandazos debería de dar esto. Lateral entre 2350/60-2380/90, veinte/cuarenta puntitos para el que tire a tiempo el dado 

No obstante y dado el nivel de sobreventa que marcan todos los indicadores, tendría que entrar más dinero que salir papel. Aunque yo no es que haga demasiado caso a esos indicadores.


----------



## tonuel (3 Jul 2009)

Que alguien me haga un análisis técnico del SAN... por diossss.... :



Objetivo 2 €... :





Saludos


----------



## chameleon (3 Jul 2009)

vendidas TRE 32.07 -> 32.83
recompro más abajo

todos los gráficos que veo indican corrección. estoy mirando vueling (obj volver a 7 eur) y NH (pierde los 8)

esperaré a ver que pasa más adelante


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Jul 2009)

Buenos días ^^!

A mi lo que me cuesta creer es que no siga subiendo un poco más, si fuera solo por el ibex... ya estábamos en los 12 mil. Que manera de entrar dinero...

Aunque no se lo que pasará hoy ni mañana, cuando tengamos varios días de caídas, caeremos bien fuerte. O quien sabe ... jaja

Un saludo


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2009)

el dow cayo lo mismo que el ibex


----------



## Speculo (3 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Que alguien me haga un análisis técnico del SAN... por diossss.... :
> Objetivo 2 €... :



La rayas las tracé en abril, creo. Retoque de las exteriores allá por junio.
El único valor de todo el Ibex que ha seguido su canal alcista sin despeinarse.
Y ahí sigue. Poco que contar como no se digne a perder, por lo menos, la traza del canalillo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2661 (3 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Que alguien me haga un análisis técnico del SAN... por diossss.... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...






si es un canal bajista no debería pasar del 8,7


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> La rayas las tracé en abril, creo. Retoque de las exteriores allá por junio.
> El único valor de todo el Ibex que ha seguido su canal alcista sin despeinarse.
> Y ahí sigue. Poco que contar como no se digne a perder, por lo menos, la traza del canalillo.



Estrella de la noche...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2009)

parece que hoy se calma la cosa , ayer logre vender mis put casi en el minimo , hoy no me metere en nada lo dejo hasta el lunes , esto tiene pinta de subir de nuevo antes de la caida buena


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Jul 2009)

hoy va a ser muy aburrido


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jul 2009)

muertoviviente dijo:


> parece que hoy se calma la cosa , ayer logre vender mis put casi en el minimo , hoy no me metere en nada lo dejo hasta el lunes , esto tiene pinta de subir de nuevo antes de la caida buena



Eso fué lo último que dijo un grandisimo inversor de Astroc


----------



## Speculo (3 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Estrella de la noche...



Un poco cogida por los pelos ¿No?

Os dejo, que me voy.

Intermoney y Mercavalor comprando papel en BBVA. Los primeros para arbitraje, así que soltarán después. Los segundos, gacelillas, alguna oficina que está recomendando comprar el valor a los ancianitos.
De todas formas, muy poco movimiento, poca chica.


----------



## tonuel (3 Jul 2009)

A mi el señor Elliott me dice que el SAN se va a los infiernos... :


*I WANT TO BELIEVE...* en estado puro hoyga... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (3 Jul 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> hoy va a ser muy aburrido



Pues yo lo veo en mínimos intradia y tal... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Jul 2009)

si perdemos los 9600 en un dia sin referencias, apaga y vamonos majo


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2661 (3 Jul 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> hoy va a ser muy aburrido



yo no lo llamaría aburrido


el san está entre 8,50 y 8,37 y puede bajar un poco más yo le he sacado un pico muy majo la verdad


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Eso fué lo último que dijo un grandisimo inversor de Astroc



es lo que me parece , habra que ver como viene usa el lunes , lo que queda claro es que esto tendra que bajar y no sera una correccion , lo dificil es saber cuando bajara .

creo que aun no se a distribuido el guano tal ves esta semana suba y cuando den resultados las compañias , nos vamos a ya sabes donde


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2661 (3 Jul 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> si perdemos los 9600 en un dia sin referencias, apaga y vamonos majo



El lunes puede ser el día de tonuel


hay que empezar a ver los futuros y el nikei el domingo por la noche para ver por donde van los tiros

Y sobre todo si el lunes abren con gap a la baja bestial, no ponerse nervioso, lo recuperará al cabo de dos horas y luego se irá para abajo


Hablo del SAN , of course


----------



## Bambi (3 Jul 2009)

esa la historia, hoy tampoco puede pasar nada importante, hasta el lunes y ver como tiran en USA es flirtear y poco más
y es muy pronto para hablar de guano creo yo, aunque se perdieran los 9600, que ya sabemos que estábamos altos


----------



## tonuel (3 Jul 2009)

La venganza se sirve en plato frio... :



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (3 Jul 2009)

En el S&P y el Stoxx diario tenemos un grandísimo H-C-H desde principios de mayo que nos llevan al 797 y 2081 respectivamente.

¡Alégrate Tonuel!

Que alguien lo calcule en el Ibex que si lo hago yo me da la risa


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Jul 2009)

H-C-H lo pusieron ayer mulder, en un grafico


----------



## Mulder (3 Jul 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> H-C-H lo pusieron ayer mulder, en un grafico



Lo siento, no lo ví. Aunque no está de más recordarlo y establecer objetivos.


----------



## tonuel (3 Jul 2009)

City Boy dijo:


>



Aquí está el maravilloso gráfico... :



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (3 Jul 2009)

en el ibex llevaría a 7900 

pero a mí no me sale tan acentuado ni en SP ni en stoxx como a tí, sino a 880 y 2295 respectivamente


----------



## Mulder (3 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> en el ibex llevaría a 7900
> 
> pero a mí no me sale tan acentuado ni en SP ni en stoxx como a tí, sino a 880 y 2295 respectivamente



Eso no puede ser, hay que calcular el recorrido desde la parte baja (neckline) del H-C-H hasta el máximo, ese recorrido hay que restárselo al punto donde se pierde la neckline.

Aunque lo cierto es que yo también lo he hecho mal, pero me he quedado bastante cerca.


----------



## tonuel (3 Jul 2009)

Sólo queria decir que el volumen después de la primera hora es penoso... por decir algo positivo... 



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (3 Jul 2009)

aquí no hay nada que ver, circulen circulen


----------



## chameleon (3 Jul 2009)

si que hay que ver
solaria a punto de perder los 2 eur. tienen 26350 papelitos en compra, 20000 serán un farol claro, pero con el poco volumen que hay la bajada no es muy fiable, se le pueden sacar 5 centimillos (min max)

tre otra abajo 32.28, si baja un epelín más entro

vueling la suben y la bajan todo el rato, volumen pésimo. si da un bajonazo también entro y salir hoy mismo claro


----------



## Bambi (3 Jul 2009)

¿jugaste mucho al fútbol de pequeño? este dato a priori irrelevante puede tornarse vital para esas operaciones


----------



## tonuel (3 Jul 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 12:16; -0,49%

9596 puntos


Y tal y tal... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (3 Jul 2009)

El mensaje que has proporcionado es muy corto


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2661 (3 Jul 2009)

El 'broker' que disparó el precio del petróleo | elmundo.es

otra con la mini



> REALIZÓ UNA MANIOBRA ESPECULADORA
> El 'broker' que disparó el precio del petróleoLas operaciones no autorizadas del agente causaron pérdidas millonarias
> Actualizado viernes 03/07/2009 11:41
> Efe
> ...


----------



## donpepito (3 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.

El miércoles vendi todos mis derechos de VERTICE360º a 0,40€ es +rentable comprar acciones directamente, las nuevas comenzarán a cotizar en dos meses, no merece la pena.

Durante ese periodo, van a subir la cotización al 50% como poco... hay nuevos rumores de compra de la productora de V360º ... ya están circulando los libros de venta ... entre varias cadenas.

El precio +100M€ ... solo por la productora, recomiendo comprar en niveles + bajos si es posible.

Durante la mañana he vuelto a comprar el mismo número de derechos que vendí... pero en acciones reales al precio de 0,405€


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2661 (3 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> El miércoles vendi todos mis derechos de VERTICE360º a 0,40€ es +rentable comprar acciones directamente, las nuevas comenzarán a cotizar en dos meses, no merece la pena.
> 
> ...




porque bajó tanto el mes pasado???:


----------



## donpepito (3 Jul 2009)

*Esta es la productora que quieren vender.*



Vértice 360º se ha adjudicado, a través de Videoreport Canarias, un contrato para la prestación de los servicios técnicos y materiales para la producción de los servicios informativos de Televisión Pública de Canarias. 
Según la nota remitida a la CNMV, el importe de este acuerdo superará los 150 millones de euros en los próximos años. Vertice 360º cuenta con una participación del 34% en Videoreport Canarias. La noticia ha animado la cotización en el Mercado Continuo de la compañía que se dispara cerca de un 8% hasta 1,39 euros.

*ESTA NOTICIA ES DE JUNIO 2008.*


----------



## donpepito (3 Jul 2009)

5puntosafinalesdeesteaño dijo:


> porque bajó tanto el mes pasado???:



No ha bajado... desde hace unos días... la cotización ha hecho un split, ahora los derechos cotiz por separado . VER.D y la acc por otro VER

Si antes de la ampliación tenias 100.000acs ... ahora tienes 100.000acs y 100.000 derechos, que se convertiran en accs en dos meses, sin pagar nada.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jul 2009)

Cuando consideran ustedes que se confirmara el HCH?


----------



## carvil (3 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos mediodias y fuertes plusvalias
> 
> 
> Les dejo este interesante gráfico de Carpatos
> ...



Edito: La fecha era 26 de Junio, ahora ya se ha formado el otro hombro, el recuadro azul seria el objetivo (SP 500)


Pasaba por aquí..... y antes de largarme a la playa 


Buen fin de semana para todos 




Salu2


Pero algo no cuadra del todo


----------



## donpepito (3 Jul 2009)

La empresa de POCOYO... "ZINKIA" saldrá a bolsa en breve...


----------



## donpepito (3 Jul 2009)

http://www.neg-ocio.com/sitefiles/pdf/020709.pdf

PAGINA 19

Mucho interés por Videoreport.
Según comentaba un
gestor patrimonial, los responsables
d e Vértice 360 Grados
habían puesto a la venta
su filial Videoreport y están
detectando un gran interés de
potenciales compradores. El
especialista en inversiones
afi rmaba que el Banco Espirito
Santo tenía el libro de venta,
en el que se establece un
precio mínimo de 100 millones
de euros y que ya habían
recibido varias ofertas a precios
superiores.


----------



## Bambi (3 Jul 2009)

he cogido unas MTS a 22.5, se masca la tragedia


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jul 2009)

Refloooting


----------



## chameleon (3 Jul 2009)

¿cómo esperáis el lunes?

el lateral del stox 2345 ->2450
¿le dará tiempo a tocar soporte y saltar una vez más?
hoy no creo que perdamos los 2345, creo que yo me quedo fuera. sea como sea el lunes habrá oportunidades teniendo más información


----------



## tramperoloco (3 Jul 2009)

El 'broker' que disparó el precio del petróleo | elmundo.es


El 'broker' que disparó el precio del petróleo.Las operaciones no autorizadas del agente causaron pérdidas millonarias 
Actualizado viernes 03/07/2009 11:41
Efe
Londres.- El súbito incremento de los precios del crudo registrado el jueves, cuando alcanzaron su cota más alta este año, se debió a una maniobra especuladora no autorizada de un 'trader' en el mercado del Brent y causó pérdidas por cerca de 10 millones de dólares.

PMV Oil Associates, la mayor de las firmas dedicadas al comercio de petróleo extrabursátil ('over the counter'), dijo haber sido "víctima de una operación no autorizada", informa el diario 'Financial Times'.

"Como resultado de una serie de operaciones comerciales no autorizadas, PMV se encontró con importantes volúmenes de contratos de futuro. Cuando se descubrió esto, se cerraron las posiciones", afirma la empresa en un comunicado.

Los contratos de futuro obligan a comprar o vender un número determinado de barriles de petróleo en una fecha futura y con un precio establecido de antemano.

Los agentes que operan en Londres y Nueva York atribuyeron el incremento excepcional de la actividad y el fuerte aumento de los precios en las primeras horas del martes a operaciones no autorizadas aunque algunos pensaron en un principio que tal vez se debía a un acontecimiento geopolítico.

"Los volúmenes negociados y los precios se incrementaron en más de un dólar el barril sin justificación aparente", dijo un 'trader' en Nueva York.

Según los expertos, más de la mitad de las actividades extraordinarias del mercado pueden atribuirse a la maniobra especuladora de este agente mientras que el resto se debió a que otros decidieron seguir la tendencia.

El 'Financial Times' ha identificado al responsable: se trata, según el periódico, de Steve Perkins. El consejero delegado de PVM, David Hufton, ha criticado con frecuencia a los especuladores que operan en el mercado del petróleo

"Si no existiesen los mercados de futuros, los precios (del crudo) serían mucho más bajos", afirmó en una ocasión


----------



## pyn (3 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La empresa de POCOYO... "ZINKIA" saldrá a bolsa en breve...



Estuve buscando información sobre cúando y en qué condiciones iba a salir al mercado y no me quedó muy claro. De todos modos será una de esas empresas a seguir.


----------



## moncton (3 Jul 2009)

tramperoloco dijo:


> El 'broker' que disparó el precio del petróleo | elmundo.es
> 
> 
> El 'broker' que disparó el precio del petróleo.Las operaciones no autorizadas del agente causaron pérdidas millonarias
> ...




El tipo este creo que se fue a comer y se bebio 4 pintas de cerveza, volvio a las 3 de la tarde medio pedo y se puso cerrar operaciones sin autorizacion por encima de su limite.


----------



## Nico (3 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Nico deberías pasarte aún más por este hilo. Muy bueno tu comentario
> 
> Estudiaré lo de Wamuq. Por curiosidad, ¿tu estás o vas a estar dentro? ¿Cuánto arriesgarías?
> 
> Un saludo y gracias



Wataru:

Yo compré 28.000 acciones WAMUQ cuando estaban a 0,05c, llegaron a estar a 0,12 (120% de ganancia) y ahora han bajado a unos 0,097c (90% de ganancia).

Pero, el tema no es ganarse U$S 1500 y salirse (cosa que pude hacer y puedo incluso en este momento), sino "jugarse" a esperar los resultados del juicio.

Es muy posible que lleguen a algún tipo de acuerdo y, de hacerlo, las acciones preferentes (WAMUP Y WAMUK) cobrarán antes que las comunes pero, la mayor recorrida de ganancia posible estará para las ordinarias.

Hay gente que ha puesto un poco en cada lado (las otras son más caras obviamente) y algunos compramos un "boleto" en esta lotería en las WAMUQ.

Un dato es que poco meses antes de la debacle, JPMorgan había ofrecido U$S 8 x acción para comprar WAMU y no le aceptaron la oferta... luego, en una noche se quedó con todo el banco por apenas 1.9 billones 

Actualmente hay dos juicios, uno iniciado en Washington (contral a FDIC) y otro en Delaware (la quiebra). El Juez de la quiebra tiene prioridad sobre ambos casos y, todo el debate se dará en Delaware.

Según las noticias que salen cada día, la acción sube o baja un poco pero, obviamente, no hablamos acá de "análisis técnico" sino de la pura especulación.

Esto es muy habitual en USA por las características del juicio de la quiebra. Si se fijan, luego de pedida la quiebra los inversores salen perdiendo todo pero los buitres entran (por centavos) a las resultas del juicio que siempre suelen dejar algunas monedas para los tenedores de acciones.

Ya veremos en el Wamu... o pierdo U$S 1500 o salgo con U$S 28.000 (o más)


----------



## Mulder (3 Jul 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Día aburrido de narices, más vale no seguir ni los gráficos.


----------



## Mulder (3 Jul 2009)

Sospecho que este lunes que viene y el martes veremos grandes subidas, que serán la preparatoria para llevarnos al guano.

Guano que ya está confirmado hasta en lo que ayer aun daba un rayo de esperanza.

edito: lo aviso para que los que estén largos puedan salirse en buen momento aunque sea con pérdida.


----------



## Bayne (3 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Sospecho que este lunes que viene y el martes veremos grandes subidas, que serán la preparatoria para llevarnos al guano.
> 
> Guano que ya está confirmado hasta en lo que ayer aun daba un rayo de esperanza.
> 
> edito: lo aviso para que los que estén largos puedan salirse en buen momento aunque sea con pérdida.



Hola Mulder, no estás solo...

Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

La verdad es que está verdaderamente aburrido el día. Ahora estamos de nuevo empezando a distanciarnos del eurostoxx.

Veremos como acaba el día. Con respecto al Lunes o Martes vamos... ni idea. Vete a saber.

Nico gracias por la info.


----------



## chameleon (3 Jul 2009)

solmelia ha aguantado el soporte en 4,15
es tentador para los riesgosos







pero está demasiado arriba... 

shit, no me ha entrado a 4.155


----------



## rosonero (3 Jul 2009)

Je je, por aquí andamos todos hoy sin dar mucha guerra. Desde las 9:02 cerrado largos con plusvalías y después haciendo de mirón de tanto en cuanto 

Hasta que los USA abran el lunes voy a estar quietecito.

Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Jul 2009)

Qué bonito el cierre.

A saber dónde estaría el Ibex si WS no abriese nunca.


----------



## rosonero (3 Jul 2009)

Un poquito de madera

Noticias Financieras | Finanzas .com

Edito y titular: El Bundestag aprueba la creación de 'bancos malos'


----------



## Speculo (3 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Qué bonito el cierre.
> 
> A saber dónde estaría el Ibex si WS no abriese nunca.



¿Por esto de la subasta no se puede denunciar a nadie? 

Porque yo después de esta mierda, en cuanto cierre la operación de cortos que llevo abierta, no vuelvo a invertir jamás en ninguna acción española.

Lo siento mucho, pero a timar a los chinos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Por esto de la subasta no se puede denunciar a nadie?
> 
> Porque yo después de esta mierda, en cuanto cierre la operación de cortos que llevo abierta, no vuelvo a invertir jamás en ninguna acción española.
> 
> Lo siento mucho, pero a timar a los chinos.



¿Y qué denuncias?, el que lo haya hecho dirá que compró porque espera subidas vertiginosas en los próximos días.

Aunque sí es cierto que estas cosas ocurren a diario y nadie hace nada, en el Ibex se nota especialmente, en ocasiones hay subidas y bajadas verticales de 20 o 30 puntos que "se nota" que son hechas por la misma persona.

A lo mejor es pepon26 entrando y saliendo, ¿con 220 futuros sobre el ibex mueves mucho el índice?


----------



## tonuel (3 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Por esto de la subasta no se puede denunciar a nadie?
> 
> Porque yo después de esta mierda, en cuanto cierre la operación de cortos que llevo abierta, no vuelvo a invertir jamás en ninguna acción española.
> 
> Lo siento mucho, pero a timar a los chinos.








SAN +2,15%




Saludos :o


----------



## Speculo (3 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Y qué denuncias?, el que lo haya hecho dirá que compró porque espera subidas vertiginosas en los próximos días.
> 
> Aunque sí es cierto que estas cosas ocurren a diario y nadie hace nada, en el Ibex se nota especialmente, en ocasiones hay subidas y bajadas verticales de 20 o 30 puntos que "se nota" que son hechas por la misma persona.
> 
> A lo mejor es pepon26 entrando y saliendo, ¿con 220 futuros sobre el ibex mueves mucho el índice?



Hombre, lo de la denuncia es broma, pero debería estar regulada la subasta para que el valor no fluctuase por encima de los porcentajes de todo el día.
Porque para esto, que abran la bolsa diez minutos al día y ya va poniendo la gente el precio que considera justo. Nos ahorramos tiempo y disgustos.

De todas formas, lo de no invertir en acciones españolas sí que no era ninguna broma. Esta es la última que me hacen estos anormales.


----------



## Interesado (3 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Por esto de la subasta no se puede denunciar a nadie?
> 
> Porque yo después de esta mierda, en cuanto cierre la operación de cortos que llevo abierta, no vuelvo a invertir jamás en ninguna acción española.
> 
> Lo siento mucho, pero a timar a los chinos.



Está claro que para invertir en el mercado patrio hay que tener un buen par y poner stops extremadamente holgados (ríete tú de las "limpiezas nocturnas" de igmarkets).

Pero como entonces te empieza a salir mucho rojo en pantalla, a no ser que seas compañero de tonuel en la "cofradía del san a 3€", lo más probable es que acabes desplumado cual vulgar gacela.

Es lo que tienen los mercados poco serios.


----------



## donpepito (3 Jul 2009)

Si, tienes razón ... acabo de volver y he visto que TEL ha recuperado el -1,xx% de esta mañana.

Del SAN... que decir... que hasta que no supere al BBVA no hay bajadas.... es una orden de arriba. 

A CODERE le está pasando lo mismo que a OHL hace unos meses... cambio de calificación por los mam... de S&P... (bono basura) esto significa que nos vamos a los 10,00€ en breve, hay muy poco free float en esa COT.

Además en el consejo que tuvimos hace una semana, se dejó claro que ibamos a hacer autocartera.

http://www.invertia.com/empresas/no...686&idtel=RV011CODERE&span=&idNoticia=2176686


----------



## TORPEDO (3 Jul 2009)

*ibex - Dow jones*

Que pasa con el Dow Jones que baja estos dias y el ibex nada de na???
L caida del ibex sera brutal?


----------



## Riviera (3 Jul 2009)

Sera mas que brutal,pero de momento el lunes subiremos bien.De momento me estan dando con ibr,espero recuperlalas al menos el lunes


----------



## tonuel (4 Jul 2009)

TORPEDO dijo:


> Que pasa con el Dow Jones que baja estos dias y el ibex nada de na???




<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kPyI3bYPuTg&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kPyI3bYPuTg&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Saludos :


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Jul 2009)

Buenos días ^__^! (Por decir algo)

Bueno...Tonuel, tu banco me ha dejado pillado, me puse corto y me la dio el muy xxxxx.

Estoy viendo posibilidades de que hacer el Lunes si en subasta de apertura vendo o no... lo jodido que no podré estar, y no puedo poner una orden de compra y un stop. Estoy pensando si poner el stop en 8.57 y que le den.

Para el Lunes hay dos posibilidades, claro está  .La esperada es una subida, hay un clarísimo HCH en los indices americanos demasiado visibles. Y esto desconcierta más aún.

Podríamos empezar subiendo y buscar la resistencia de 913-4 para girarnos, o bien tocar un fibo en 902 o bien el otro en 909.

La otra posibilidad es un Lunes de venta dura, está aún no la he mirado. Ahora le echo el ojo.

Un saludo
Edito: Al menos para mi el Lunes oscuro está tomando fuerza (estoy vendido eso también cuenta) -3/5% Veremos pero esto se pone interesante.
¿Podría ser la buena?





Imagen robada de murddock, foro Argento, no me dejan registrarme para pedir permiso... sniff
Otro dibujito:






Esta no la pego por que es grandota:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZdctlOEsq...J5HZA/s1600-h/DC+Capital+10+Jul.+03+01.53.gif

Muestra el ratio put/calls (OEX), hay otros pero no los entiendo... he de mirarlos con más tiempo.

2 Escenarios: 1 Resultado... que conste que prefiero el de la derecha aunque caigamos menos... jaja
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_MJqKtyMMr...MaCISewc/s1600-h/SPX+big+picture+17062009.jpg


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jul 2009)

si creo que el lunes sera negro , el lunes el dato a tener en cuenta es el ism de servicios y despues de ver la caida de confianza del consumidor y el aumento del desempleo pues parece que no sera bueno .

por otro lado el maquillaje descarado en el ibex ayer en la subasta me dice que algo va a pasar seguro subidon o guano y todo parece indicar que sera esto ultimo , ademas el martes presenta resultados alcoa .

creo que lo que quieren las manos fuertes en el ibex es salirse por eso lo de ayer asi que el lunes comenzara con subida para luego caer , estamos en 9707 con un poco de subida ya nos acercariamos mucho a los maximos 9906 , sinceramente no creo que en el cortisimo plazo subamos salvo el lunes por la mañana y esto por que no se puede subir con la incertidumbre de los resultados .

asi que el lunes aprovechare para ponerme cortisimo en el punto mas alto que pueda .


----------



## rosonero (4 Jul 2009)

Ahora que finalmente llegará el gran GUANO va y banean a Tonuel, ainss!!!


----------



## sapito (4 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Ahora que finalmente llegará el gran GUANO va y banean a Tonuel, ainss!!!



Órdenes del botas?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jul 2009)

Han baneado a tonuel¿?

Temporalmente, no?


----------



## Bayne (4 Jul 2009)

Por la vuelta de Tonuel ya!!!!
Edito, no sé por qué habrá sido,pero confío en que no sea nada grave


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Jul 2009)

es que le pinchan y cae siempre... snif snif

por su vuelta, le quedan 36 horas


----------



## evidente (5 Jul 2009)

banear a tonuel? Porqué razón? es definitivo? Es verdad o e que está en algún chiringuto en la playa preparando el festejo del Gran Guano?

jejeje...no lo vais a creer pero qué en definitiva significa banear? Qué consecuencias tiene en este hilo?


----------



## Speculo (5 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^__^! (Por decir algo)
> 
> Bueno...Tonuel, tu banco me ha dejado pillado, me puse corto y me la dio el muy xxxxx.
> 
> ...




Bueno, mi opinión es que es momento de asumir riesgos. No lo van a poner fácil y si todo el mundo espera bajadas, no te las van a servir en bandeja de plata. El HCH, de libro, pero es lo de siempre, que si quieren que eso se vea o si se ve y finalmente se completa, ...

Con la acción bastarda del viernes en el churrimercado español, yo creo que se pueden reducir las acciones a dos puntos. Si alguien encuentra otra forma de ser a lo que hicieron, que lo ponga.

. O bien hicieron el movimiento los cuidadores o bien lo hicieron los "colocadores". Fuera quien fuera, su pensamiento es claramente bajista y el lunes quieren abrir lo más arriba posible, ya sea para colocar papel o para que la acción tarde más en bajar cuando los americanos se definan. El objetivo, contando con una pequeña recuperación en los USA, sería dejarlo todo, otra vez, en máximos. Y a partir de ahí, ni pueden ni quieren sujetarlo.
Así que el movimiento ideal sería ponerse corto a media mañana, aprovechando cualquier tirón al alza, o antes de la apertura yanqui, que nadie sabe cómo será.
. El otro punto es que con ese movimiento se les fuera la mano y ni ellos sepan qué es lo que va a pasar. Aunque lo dudo, todo es posible, pero veo un poco raro que a alguien se le fuese el dedo sin querer justo al final y no me creo esas tonterías del cierre de cortos porque nadie se quería quedar vendido el fin de semana.

Mi movimiento inicial será no cerrar la posición corta que llevo sobre el BBVA e incluso incrementarlas a la apertura yanqui.
Es una cuestión de riesgo que voy a asumir. Si sale mal, a otra cosa.
Y ojo, que aquí los stops ya no valen de nada si no estiran. Creo que si se le quiere sacar algo a este mercado, los límites del riesgo tienen que alargarse hasta el dolor. El beneficio será igualmente mayor.
Yo estoy cómodo con mi posición porque ya materialicé una buena tajada el otro día, pero lo haría igualmente si no hubiera sido así.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jul 2009)

¿en serio que han baneado a Tonuel?
¿qué ha hecho? ¿está animosa otra vez detrás de todo?


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jul 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿en serio que han baneado a Tonuel?
> ¿qué ha hecho? ¿está animosa otra vez detrás de todo?



Me respondo, ya he visto la pelea, en el hilo del yuri. Por alusiones sexuales a otro forero.


----------



## Stuyvesant (5 Jul 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Por alusiones sexuales a otro forero.




¿¿Se quería follar a animosa?? Enlace, please.


----------



## Speculo (5 Jul 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> ¿¿Se quería follar a animosa?? Enlace, please.



Ese fue blackholesun, creo


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Bueno, mi opinión es que es momento de asumir riesgos. No lo van a poner fácil y si todo el mundo espera bajadas, no te las van a servir en bandeja de plata. El HCH, de libro, pero es lo de siempre, que si quieren que eso se vea o si se ve y finalmente se completa, ...
> 
> Con la acción bastarda del viernes en el churrimercado español, yo creo que se pueden reducir las acciones a dos puntos. Si alguien encuentra otra forma de ser a lo que hicieron, que lo ponga.
> 
> ...



Speculo, pienso exactamente igual que tu, y eso me preocupa jaja, porque quiere decir que es demasiado obvio. Aunque llevamos una racha muy grande de engaños y contradicciones y quien sabe, quizás sea esta la buena.

También me preocupa que sea la semana en que comienzan los resultados de las empresas. No se... demasiada casualidad, quizás esto haya durado demasiado y se quieran salir antes de tiempo.

El Martes Alcoa dará sus resultados, siendo una empresa productora de Aluminio, para automóviles, aviones... no se, lo lógico es que sean malos peeerooo... 

Sobre lo de Tonuel... ains, era de esperar jaja 

Un saludo


----------



## Bayne (5 Jul 2009)

Sería irónico y cruel que mañana llegara el guano total y él no estuviera aquí para gozarlo y certificarlo...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Jul 2009)

El jueves, con la caída de WS, la confianza de las manos fuertes subió, pero la confianza de las manos débiles no bajó, se mantuvo estable.

Sabemos que las gacelas no se acobardan, ahora el problema es saber qué quieren hacer los leones, si quieren distribuir más o tirar el mercado para quedarse ellos solos comprando abajo.

Me parece imposible que les haya quedado distribución por hacer, han tenido tiempo de sobra y han apurado hasta que los datos económicos "gordos" les han caído literalmente encima, lo de Alcoa ya lo dijo Kujire el otro día y es preocupante.

Si lo que quieren es tirar el mercado para echar a las gacelas, con unas gacelas comiéndose todo el papel en plan Kamikaze, entonces va a haber una masacre, no creo que haya caídas exageradas, no creo que las gacelas aguanten tanto, pero sí que pueden dar unos buenos hachazos para romper la moral del personal.

En cualquiera de los dos casos, guano, guano y guano.

Salvo datos económicos milagrosos, que sinceramente, no creo que salgan.

¿Pero quién es el guapo que vende un futuro en 9600 y no se pone de los nervios en 9900?, ahí está el tema.

PD: es que no encuentro otra forma de explicar los datos de confianza de manos débiles y manos fuertes ante la caída del jueves, sobre todo viendo cómo el goteo de malos datos económicos es constante. Tenemos a las manos débiles tragando el anzuelo de los brotes verdes y a los leones partiéndose de risa manipulando el mercado con descaro al borde del precipicio.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Jul 2009)

Bendita, es cierto, Kujire dijo algo de Alcoa, buscaré su comentario.

Con respecto a lo de las Gacelas... ellos no venden, aguantan hasta que llegue el Sp a 700 y ahí será cuando vendan, es así. 

Speculo, en el Proreal ¿puedes ver lo de las manos fuerte en Alcoa? Te lo agradecería. 

En el primer trimestre se vio cantidad de maquillaje en las cuentas ¿Podrán hacer lo mismo en el segundo? El margen se les acaba, han de reflejar el pago de impuestos y demás gastos que no reflejaron en el primer trimestre. 

¡Qué divertido va a ser esto! y si ganamos dinero ya será la "polla". 

Un saludo

PD: Si... siempre ha sido así... juegan y jugaran con nosotros siempre.

Kujire:
Alcoa es la primera en informar sobre sus cuentas .. se va a llevar la primicia y una stia como un pan, los cocos han estado incrementando ratings de ganancias para "simular" la recuperación, jur jur se estima que éstas han sido "sobreestimadas" en un 30%, y además de la burbuja veraniega de las materias primas....

El Lunes si ha regresado del puente internacional  le preguntaré por más detalles, en el google-finance solo hay Spam


----------



## Speculo (5 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> [...]
> 
> Speculo, en el Proreal ¿puedes ver lo de las manos fuerte en Alcoa? Te lo agradecería.
> 
> [...]



En Alcoa sólo se produjeron ventas institucionales de cierta relevancia del 11 al 20 de noviembre del año pasado.
Es un valor que tenía un precio de 45 $ en mayo del 2008 y ahora su precio es de apenas 10 $, habiendo tocado los 5 $ a principio de marzo.
No creo que los datos de volumen sean relevantes en este valor. Seguramente sea uno de los que han subido a la fuerza. Pero los pongo aquí por si te sirven de algo.





Los institucionales han entrado con rapidez esta última semana y las manos débiles se han ido saliendo con más rapidez si cabe. Esto sólo significa que, o han aguantado el valor con todo lo que tenían, o están entrando de cara a los resultados. Y me quedo con la primera opción. La segunda implicaría un tráfico de información privilegiada demasiado descarado.


----------



## chameleon (5 Jul 2009)

tengo curiosidad por saber que pasa mañana con SOLMELIA. 
puse no me entró la orden de compra por medio céntimo, no consiguió romper soporte
como se dispare me voy a reir


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2661 (6 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ese fue blackholesun, creo



no no

yo lo unico que dije fue que habían intentado entrar en una panda de latin kings y que no había conseguido pasar la fase de iniciación


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (6 Jul 2009)

5puntosafinalesdeesteaño dijo:


> no no
> 
> yo lo unico que dije fue que habían intentado entrar en una panda de latin kings y que no había conseguido pasar la fase de iniciación



ya estoy aqui


despues de haber pasado una semanita en el congelador


escribir con el nick de 5puntos es como Gustavo Adolfo cuando escribía "Cartas desde mi celda" 

Perdonarme el offtopic/licencia poetica


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Jul 2009)

Buenos días y feliz semana a todos, bienvenidos a los re-insertados .

Se prevee ligero guano en los futuros


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> ya estoy aqui
> 
> despues de haber pasado una semanita en el congelador



Bienvenido!!
Que se nos quedaba vacío el hilo con tanto baneado...


----------



## chameleon (6 Jul 2009)

NIKKEI 225 9.816,07 -60,08 -0,61% 
ha recuperado al final

esto sigue subiendo hamijos, voy a esperar a los americanos, que nos lleven cerca del 9600, y me pongo largo

PD: SOLMELIA ha roto soporte en preapertura, a ver que pasa...


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jul 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> ¿¿Se quería follar a animosa?? Enlace, please.



Esta vez animosa no estaba en el ajo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...7-2009-ya-no-se-que-pensar-5.html#post1812556


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (6 Jul 2009)

lo que siempre digo


para meterte en esto tienes que ver mucho las probabilidades


ahora mismo no se para donde va a ir esto, si para arriba o hacia abajo

y como para mi, que se muy poco de bolsa, no tengo ni idea entonces mi cabeza me dice que estoy al 50%, es decir como si estuviera en un casino


y la verdad si quiero perder dinero me voy al casino que por lo menos hay tías guapas, y no lo pierdo delante de la pantalla de un ordenador


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Jul 2009)

El after del S&P ha vuelto a rebotar en el 888, ahora en 891... perderá los 880?

Saludos...

PD: Buenos días...


----------



## chameleon (6 Jul 2009)

ui... me parece que perdemos los 9600 antes que lleguen los americanos
donde está tonuel cuando se le necesita..


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Jul 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ui... me parece que perdemos los 9600 antes que lleguen los americanos
> donde está tonuel cuando se le necesita..



Nos hemos parado en el mínimo del viernes... como lo pierda, tenemos un buen tramo para abajo... 

Saludos...

Edito: Podríamos ir a apoyarnos en el 9410/30 entre hoy y mañana...


----------



## rosonero (6 Jul 2009)

Buenos días a todos!

Caídita de roma del Eurostoxx hasta los 2344, ¿dónde tiene el soporte más cercano? 

¿Y Mulder? ¿Se habrá solidarizado con Tonuel?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Jul 2009)

Fantástico, en Ahorro.com no funcionan los futuros:



> Su solicitud no puede ser atendida por encontrarse invalidado el producto por el mercado actualmente


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Jul 2009)

Nos caemos...
*
9539*

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (6 Jul 2009)

Buenos días, esto está colorao, colorao 150 puntos en 12 minutos estamos wenos...


----------



## rosonero (6 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Fantástico, en Ahorro.com no funcionan los futuros:



Cabrones!!!!!!!! Lo acabo de comprobar : Aunque me da miedo tocar nada tal como está la cosa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenos días a todos!
> 
> Caídita de roma del Eurostoxx hasta los 2344, ¿dónde tiene el soporte más cercano?
> 
> ¿Y Mulder? ¿Se habrá solidarizado con Tonuel?



Acaba de confirmar el HCH, objetivo 2125...

Saludos...

PD: Ahora 2331...


----------



## Bambi (6 Jul 2009)

buenos días, y tonuel baneado...

bueno yo creo que puede rebotar esto algo y recuperar, sin embargo cuando abran los yanquis y tambien bajen, apaga y vámonos

lo de santander y bbva es flagrante, tienen que acabar las acciones iguales, y punto


----------



## pyn (6 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez & rosonero, lo confirmo . Ya estaba con el dedo a punto.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Jul 2009)

Parece que ya funciona.


----------



## rosonero (6 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Benditaliquidez & rosonero, lo confirmo . Ya estaba con el dedo a punto.



Supongo que la idea es ponerse largo a ver si rebota y hasta cerramos el gap


----------



## Mulder (6 Jul 2009)

A los buenos días!

Parece que bajamos en contra de lo que pensaba este pasado viernes. El objetivo que tengo en el Stoxx son los 2278 y además ya están relativamente cerca.

Mañana o pasado, como mucho, deberíamos ver un cambio de tendencia, si hoy bajamos es posible que alcancemos el objetivo y de ahí rebotemos un poco, pero de momento estoy fuera del mercado, no me cuadra lo predicho con lo que está pasando y no acabo de entender porqué lo hacen así.

Como no se que intentan hacer exactamente me aferro a lo poco que sé.


----------



## Deudor (6 Jul 2009)

El cierre del Jueves del SP por debajo de 900 ha sido criminal.


----------



## chameleon (6 Jul 2009)

FCC 27.6 -1.5 -5.15 % 
Va a vender sus parques de fotovoltaica y dedicarse a eolica y termosolar


----------



## pyn (6 Jul 2009)

rosonero yo estoy esperando que llegue a 9500 otra vez y ponerme largo si... la idea es que rebote un poco hasta que abran los yankis y ahí ponerme corto... a ver que sale de esta.


----------



## Speculo (6 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.
Tratando de encontrar un poco de lógica a todo esto, lo único que justifica lo que pasa ahora mismo es que el viernes no existió.
Si quitamos el viernes de nuestros estudios y gráficas, todo cuadra en cierta medida.

Hoy se incorporan todos los que estuvieron el viernes de fiesta y están llevando el mercado hacia el punto correcto. No pensemos nada más. El viernes estuvo esto en manos de cuatro gatos que hicieron lo que les dio la gana.

Por decir algo y eso ...


----------



## rosonero (6 Jul 2009)

Menudo acojone que hay, no se acaba de rebotar ni a la de tres.

Pd. Bueno, si fuera por el IBEX ya estaríamos de nuevo en verde.


----------



## carvil (6 Jul 2009)

Buenos dias y buenas plusvalias para los que esten dentro 

El objetivo inmediato podria ser testear el 876-880 soporte en los futuros (caso de romperlo el objetivo seria 825 en SPX)

Una vez allí cabe la posibilidad de un gran rebote hasta el 937 


Salu2


P.D. LIBERTAD PARA TONUEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mulder (6 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Menudo acojone que hay, no se acaba de rebotar ni a la de tres.
> 
> Pd. Bueno, si fuera por el IBEX ya estaríamos de nuevo en verde.



Creo que no tendremos rebote hasta el 2300 del Stoxx, 2327 ahora mismo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Jul 2009)

El HCH se confirmaría con un pull-back hacia el 2345 en el Stoxx, si pasa (con un margen razonable) ese punto, quedaría invalidada la figura...

Saludos...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (6 Jul 2009)

cerrara el gap el SAN???


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.

Largo en BME, 1000ACS .... 20,28€


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

SOS... puede ver de nuevo los 3,00€ ... hoy 3,21€

SOS detecta que Salazar desvió otros 40 millones más en letras de cambio - 6/07/09 - 1383235 - elEconomista.es


Vaya confianza en la empresa:

http://www.invertia.com/empresas/noticias/noticia.asp?idDoc=2177286&idtel=RV011SOSARAN


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Jul 2009)

*Lunes 6*
* A las 16.00:
*-ISM de servicios de junio
*Dato previo: 44. Previsión: 46.

*Martes 7
**A las 14.55:
*-INFORME REDBOOK DE VENTAS SEMANALES DE CADENAS COMERCIALES.
*Dato previo: -4,4%.

*Miércoles 8
** A las 13.00:
*- ÍNDICE DE REFINANCIACIONES.
*Dato previo: 1.482,2-.

*- ÍNDICE DE PETICIONES DE PRÉSTAMO.
*Dato previo: 444,8.

* A las 16.30:
*- RESERVAS SEMANALES DE CRUDO.
*
* A las 21.00:
*- CRÉDITOS AL CONSUMO de mayo:
*Dato Previo: -15,680 mill.de dól. Previsión: -10.500 mill.de dól.

*Jueves 9
** A las 14.30:
*- PETICIONES DE SUBSIDIO DE PARO SEMANALES.
*Dato previo: 614.000. Previsión: 605.000.

* A las 16.00:
*- INVENTARIOS AL POR MAYOR de mayo
*Dato previo: +1,3%. Previsión: +2%.

*Viernes 10
** A las 14.30:
*- DÉFICIT COMERCIAL de mayo
*Dato previo: -29,160. Previsión: -30,100 millones de dólares.

* A las 14.30:
*- PRECIOS DE IMPORTACIÓN Y EXPORTACIÓN de junio
*Dato previo: importación: +1,3%. exportación: +0,6%.
Previsiones: importaciones: +2%. exportaciones: +0,4%.

* A las 15.55:
*-ÍNDICE DE CONFIANZA DEL CONSUMIDOR DE LA UNIVERSIDAD DE MICHIGAN/REUTERS de julio preliminar.
*Dato previo: 70,8. Previsión: 70,5.
SUBPARTIDA DE CONDICIONES ACTUALES:
Dato previo: 73,2. Previsión: 73,8.
SUBPARTIDA DE EXPECTATIVAS:
Dato previo: 69,2. Previsión: 69,8.

*A las 16.30:
*- ÍNDICE DEL INSTITUTO DEL CICLO ECONÓMICO ECRI.
*
Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (6 Jul 2009)

no hay prisa, nos quedaremos así hasta las 3 ...

habéis visto que últimamente bajan mucho las energéticas? 
que están descontando?


----------



## Speculo (6 Jul 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> no hay prisa, nos quedaremos así hasta las 3 ...
> 
> habéis visto que últimamente bajan mucho las energéticas?
> que están descontando?



Que el petróleo está a 64. 
Qué más dará, si todo lo que digan es mentira.
Descuentan el valor del aire por la mañana, que ahora con el calor es menos fresquito..


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

Chameleon.... FCC está cayendo menos de lo que comentas:

*FCC reparte un dividendo complementario de 0,785 euros *


----------



## pyn (6 Jul 2009)

rosonero & benditaliquidez, a ver si vosotros sabeis por qué me sucede esto:

Estoy enviando órdenes de compra de futuros mini-ibex, con precio de activación 9445 y precio de compra 9445 pero nada más enviar la orden, me la da como rechazada ¿sabéis por qué sucede esto? me tiene mosca.


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

El MAB da la bienvenida a Zinkia con un informe de incorporación favorable - 6/07/09 - 1383427 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> rosonero & benditaliquidez, a ver si vosotros sabeis por qué me sucede esto:
> 
> Estoy enviando órdenes de compra de futuros mini-ibex, con precio de activación 9445 y precio de compra 9445 pero nada más enviar la orden, me la da como rechazada ¿sabéis por qué sucede esto? me tiene mosca.



Ni idea, yo siempre pongo las órdenes a mercado.

Menuda batalla del Ibex contra el 9510, no puede con él.


----------



## Speculo (6 Jul 2009)

Cierro lo que queda del corto en BBVA a un precio de 8,69. Las traía desde 8,98.
¿Por qué? Pues porque lo del viernes de antes es la pura realidad. Se han ajustado índices.

Hoy toca hacer el throw-back previsto. El S&P volverá a los 900 de nuevo y ahí abriré de nuevo cortos. Es tontería aguantar la posición con estas ganancias si puedo obtener más abriendo más arriba.


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2009)

Buenos dias...


Sólo pasaba a saludar antes de que se desplome el chiringuito... 




Saludos


----------



## rosonero (6 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> rosonero & benditaliquidez, a ver si vosotros sabeis por qué me sucede esto:
> 
> Estoy enviando órdenes de compra de futuros mini-ibex, con precio de activación 9445 y precio de compra 9445 pero nada más enviar la orden, me la da como rechazada ¿sabéis por qué sucede esto? me tiene mosca.



He estado fuera un rato, vaya lateralicio de suplicio!!!!!!!

Pd. He probado la orden de compra condicionada y me llevaba a la página de confirmación, osea que en principio, bien. :


----------



## pyn (6 Jul 2009)

Sí pero una vez confirmada la operación a mi me sale automáticamente rechazada .


----------



## rosonero (6 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Sí pero una vez confirmada la operación a mi me sale automáticamente rechazada .



Pues sí, he confirmado y rechazada. Según la teoría de la conspulación (conspiración + manipulación) debe ser que quieren ver todas las órdenes del mercado para hacer mejor sus cálculos.


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Cierro lo que queda del corto en BBVA a un precio de 8,69. Las traía desde 8,98.
> ¿Por qué? Pues porque lo del viernes de antes es la pura realidad. Se han ajustado índices.
> 
> Hoy toca hacer el throw-back previsto. El S&P volverá a los 900 de nuevo y ahí abriré de nuevo cortos. Es tontería aguantar la posición con estas ganancias si puedo obtener más abriendo más arriba.





¿Y si estuvieramos a una fase lateral recoge gacelas y con los americanos el ibex se desploma...? :


Yo estaré dentro y vendido...




Saludos :


----------



## rosonero (6 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Y si estuvieramos a una fase lateral recoge gacelas y con los americanos el ibex se desploma...? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre!!!!! ¿Te han dado la condicional?


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Hombre!!!!! ¿Te han dado la condicional?




Eso parece... si no es por el aviso de un forero ni me entero... 


Queria haber comentado antes la previsión para hoy... 



*LUNES NEGRO...*



Saludos :


----------



## rosonero (6 Jul 2009)

No lo iba a explicar, pero bueno, para entretener el lateral. Esta mañana he salido con mi mujer a ver un piso, céntrico, buen barrio, 118 m, 4 hab. 2 baños, 15 años bla bla por 215.000 €. 
Después de poner las pegas propias de un burbujista al propietario mi mujer consigue bajar el precio a 206.000 y quedamos que ya le diremos algo, le preguntamos su nombre y nos responde:

*Nelson*


Ya le he dicho a mi mujer que se olvide del piso, es la señal más clara que podría haber tenido para no comprarlo


----------



## sapito (6 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> No lo iba a explicar, pero bueno, para entretener el lateral. Esta mañana he salido con mi mujer a ver un piso, céntrico, buen barrio, 118 m, 4 hab. 2 baños, 15 años bla bla por 215.000 €.
> Después de poner las pegas propias de un burbujista al propietario mi mujer consigue bajar el precio a 206.000 y quedamos que ya le diremos algo, le preguntamos su nombre y nos responde:
> 
> *Nelson*
> ...



jajajaja, jodidamente tronchante. Por cierto, este ofertón donde está?


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2009)

sapito dijo:


> jajajaja, jodidamente tronchante. Por cierto, este ofertón donde está?



Eso digo yo... tengo un amigo que quiere visitarle... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

FCC y MTS... están a punto para unos largos.


----------



## chameleon (6 Jul 2009)

yo espero al bajón de los americanos...


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> FCC y MTS... están a punto para unos largos.




¿Aún de resaca...? :o



Saludos :o


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

Hoy voy a hacer caja en el mercado USA... nuestra agencia tributaria me ha dejado un WHOLE HOLE.


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

MTS... siempre hace la misma figura... orden de 1000acs a 21,50€ en el sistema.


----------



## Bambi (6 Jul 2009)

yo tmb creo que MTS es una buena compra y en condiciones -normales- alcanzaría 24 en unos días... pero como dice chame hay que ver que pasa esta tarde antes de mover un dedo

hay que estar líquido cuando llegan las rebajas


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

De momento BME... se ha estabilizado en 20,37€ le voy sacando unos centimillos.


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

En ACCIONA, están echando a las manos débiles... esta semana le toca recuperar los 88,00€


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 12:56; -2,43%

9472 puntos


Para que vayan haciendo boca... :



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (6 Jul 2009)

DP en estas últimas consideraciones que haces, creo que subestimas la influencia que pueda tener el comportamiento de WS hoy, puede ser movidito el día


----------



## rosonero (6 Jul 2009)

Eurostoxx 2324. Parece que va a poner a prueba un cursillo de espeleología que ha hecho este fin de semana


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

Tengo apetito por el riesgo... quizás el IBEX recupere los -1,80% antes de las 14:00h


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tengo apetito por el riesgo... quizás el IBEX recupere los -1,80% antes de las 14:00h




Si... y quizá alcance el -4%... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (6 Jul 2009)

Parece que se acabó el lateral y volvemos a bajar, yo sigo pensando en el 2300, aproximadamente, como punto de rebote con objetivo 2333-2356.

En esos niveles deberíamos ir hacia el 2278 que llevo anunciando desde hace días.


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

Ya estoy dentro de MTS.


----------



## chameleon (6 Jul 2009)

acciona la veo a 80 mañana :

creo que vamos a caer también mañana Martes. hoy perdemos los 9500 y habrá que rebotar en 9350 como siempre...


----------



## javso (6 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya estoy dentro de MTS.



Yo también estaba detrás de Arcelor, lleva en 7 días una bajada del 8 o 9%, pero no me fío, podría seguir desplomándose.


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

Si, este valor es así... pero tengo una información inside.

Esta semana van a abrir de nuevo algunos HORNOS... nuevos pedidos.


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2009)

SAN 8,27€... -3,39%


Un gran dia este lunes... que ojalá se convierta en negro... :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Jul 2009)

Buenos días ^___^!

Que alegría de día . Puede que se cumpla la profecía de ayer -3/5%.

Yo ya he puesto un Stop de beneficios y que haga lo que quiera...

Un saludo (Ahora leeré los comentarios que sois una cotorras.... jaja)


----------



## pyn (6 Jul 2009)

donpepito tengo toda la información que querais de arcelor .


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

Tonuel... el Botas va a recoger el sedal .... ya mismo!


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> donpepito tengo toda la información que querais de arcelor .



Creo que primero tienen pensado la reapertura en Bélgica... cuenta... cuenta


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

Alguien ha comprobado el VOL en el BBVA???? +188 MILLONES? y el BOTAS solo 24M!


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... el Botas va a recoger el sedal .... ya mismo!



Que recoja lo que le de la gana... no compro papelas... :



Saludos :


----------



## Speculo (6 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Y si estuvieramos a una fase lateral recoge gacelas y con los americanos el ibex se desploma...? :



No. Los índices americanos están sobrevendidos. El Ibex se puede desplomar otro poco más, pero los americanos van a recuperar bastante a media sesión suya y mañana se subirá bastante. Y pasado también. Hasta los 900/915 del S&P. Ese es el punto de cortos.

Con la caída inicial de WS, el Stoxx puede tocar los 2300, que coincidiría con el punto de reacción de Mulder.


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Alguien ha comprobado el VOL en el BBVA???? +188 MILLONES? y el BOTAS solo 24M!



Son operaciones fuera de mercado... ya me fijé esta mañana en preapertura... maricón el último... 


Iberdrola... Repsol... Gas Natural... Enagás... Popular...



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (6 Jul 2009)

Howard dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Pues por fin, mi bautizo de fuego en bolsa, después de esperar más de una semana que R4 me diera de alta.
> Corto en SAN, hace cosa de una horita, a 8,33 €. Stop dinámico del 5%.
> ...



Yo el stop dinámico sólo lo pondría cuando lleves beneficios. Mientras no suceda eso, pon un stop normal y muévelo tú si quieres.

Te lo digo por experiencia.


----------



## pyn (6 Jul 2009)

En Arcelor se está preparando un ERE para despues de Agosto, digan lo que digan del nuevo horno, ha obligado a la peña a coger vacaciones ántes de finales de Agosto. Lo del nuevo horno... en teoría sí que quieren reabrir uno porque parece que ha aumentado la demanda, pero está por ver. 

Interpreta tú como puede afectar eso al valor.


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

Gracias, normalmente con los ERES, la cotización siempre ha tirado para arriba.... parece que quieren controlarla... los 19,7x€ de hace un mes están + lejos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Jul 2009)

buenas chavaleria...yo tambien pienso como speculo..hoy esta todo el pescado vendido para los cortos ...volveremos a los 9470-55 como mucho y de ahi pa arriba a entornos de 9600...los yankis lo estan poniendo demasiado facil como para que sea cierto ...no se cepillaran el soporte del SP asi como asi en preapertura...estoy 100% liquidez 
me vuelvo al curro que ultimamente no paro ...chao y suerte a todos


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Jul 2009)

El aumento de Volumen nos indicará una nueva tendencia:







Un saludo


----------



## javso (6 Jul 2009)

Vale, me fío de DP. Dentro de Arcelor a 21,71


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2009)

Hoy el ibex está cayendo mucho más que el resto de bolsas... aún así no me metia largo ni borracho... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

Ya sabemos como funciona esto.... lo que cuenta es el cierre de sesión.


----------



## Interesado (6 Jul 2009)

Howard dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Pues por fin, mi bautizo de fuego en bolsa, después de esperar más de una semana que R4 me diera de alta.
> Corto en SAN, hace cosa de una horita, a 8,33 €. Stop dinámico del 5%.
> ...



Pues como DP esté en lo cierto, que creo que lo está, vas a comprobar rápidamente si estás hecho de la misma pasta que tonuel.

Me da la impresión de que acaba de rebotar en el soporte inferior de ese canal tan bonito que nos estaba pintando el botas con tanto esmero.

Aunque con la perspectiva del san a 3€, cualquier corto es una estrategia ganadora, que diría aquel.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Jul 2009)

Voto por el averno. Señores, nos vamos al sur sur sur.


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2009)

Una de bravas... :

Las opciones bajistas no estaban tan caras desde la quiebra de Lehman - 6/07/09 - elEconomista.es



Saludos :


----------



## Deudor (6 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> El aumento de Volumen nos indicará una nueva tendencia:



Para mí el cambio de tendencia hacia el megacrack tonuelista comenzará con las turbulencias financieras. Sin ellas no habrá megacrack. Un indicador de su comienzo son las comunicaciones de posiciones cortas en bancos. Y ahora mismo se empiezan a ver. Aunque con estos volúmenes veraniegos no creo que vayamos a ningún lado.


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

Atención a la recuperación de SACYR en los próximos minutos.


----------



## chameleon (6 Jul 2009)

insiders del popular han comunicado un préstamo de más de 3 mill de acciones a 6.25 la semana pasada

su soporte son 5,75. perderlos hundiría el valor

he estado haciendo grafiquitos. el HCH del dax tiene muy mala pinta. para mi ya ha roto soporte y se hunde.


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

TRE, está manteniendo los 32,00€ ... como he comentado antes... SACYR ha firmado nuevos contratos, el cierre suele ser el mejor momento para el maquillaje.


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Atención a la recuperación de SACYR en los próximos minutos.



Me lo apunto...


Sacyr a 9,75€ -4,32%



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

Adelanté que a las 14:00 estariamos en los -1,80% vamos por -1,94%


----------



## pyn (6 Jul 2009)

Anda que no se nota cómo preparan el terreno para la apertura de los americanos, ha subido de 9500 casi sin querer y llevaba toda la mañan agonizando.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Jul 2009)

Creo que nadie lo ha puesto...

EUROZONA: Indicador de sentimiento Sentix, empeora de -27 a -31,3, mucho peor que el -24 esperado.

Saludos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (6 Jul 2009)

es que no lo pueden poner tan facil.....yo voy cargando cortos en 9590....para mantenerlos unos dias si hace falta ....el petroleo ha roto los 66 y marca guanote..pero no nos lo pondran sencillo estos cabrones


----------



## chameleon (6 Jul 2009)

a TRE la veo a 31 en breve... sobre todo si cierra hoy por debajo de 32.20


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

Es imposible que tuviese descontado lo del contrato.... tienen que subirla por encima de los 35,00€


----------



## Speculo (6 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Es imposible que tuviese descontado lo del contrato.... tienen que subirla por encima de los 35,00€



El problema, quizás, es que ya había descontado demasiadas cosas. Tantas que el famoso contrato ya no pinta nada.


----------



## chameleon (6 Jul 2009)

6.05 es un buen punto para cortos en POP
objetivo 5.2 (por lo menos )


----------



## City Boy (6 Jul 2009)

Me atrevería a decir que los indices se van a cerrar hueco del 2 de abril.


----------



## carvil (6 Jul 2009)

Buenos mediodias 

Fuerte volumen de ventas el viernes al cierre en GS 


Salu2


----------



## chollero (6 Jul 2009)

YouTube - Azul y Negro - Numeros Rojos


----------



## carvil (6 Jul 2009)

*Moody's lowers outllok for Dutch banks to negative from stable*


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2009)

Me parece que el cupo de gacelas del dia se está acabando... y pronto vendrá el hombre del mazo... 



SAludos


----------



## Bambi (6 Jul 2009)

"Wall Street se prepara para otra jornada de pesimismo bursátil"

Invertia.com - Wall Street se prepara para otra jornada de pesimismo bursátil


----------



## chameleon (6 Jul 2009)

TRE lleno de compras 934, 934, 934...
no quieren que baje, saben que habrá fuertes presiones bajistas


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Jul 2009)

reflooting


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes ^^!

A las 15:58 bajo los stops. Mucho ojo...

Semana Pasada:






Esta semana:






Pfff demasiado obvio. Cuidado...


----------



## carvil (6 Jul 2009)

Rota la resistencia en intradia, siguiente resistencia 897-898 en el futuro


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

MTS... está recuperando medianamente mejor de lo previsto...


----------



## Speculo (6 Jul 2009)

El Stoxx se va a los 2350. Por ahí creo que es buena zona para reabrir cortos... El que los haya cerrado esta mañana, claro 

(No digáis que no se os ha avisado)


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2009)

Arriba y abajo... su volatilidad... gracias... 



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Jul 2009)

Ummm ¿podría ser esto para romper Stops? Como siempre... que jodido es esto... 

Un saludo

Kujire ¿? Si andas por aquí, please cuéntanos algo más de Alcoa.


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> El Stoxx se va a los 2350. Por ahí creo que es buena zona para reabrir cortos... El que los haya cerrado esta mañana, claro
> 
> (No digáis que no se os ha avisado)



Me parece que se va a quedar con las ganar de volver a abrirlos... sin acritud... y tal... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (6 Jul 2009)

He abierto un largo en el Stoxx, la idea era aguantarlo hasta 2350 más o menos, pero como no me fio he asegurado comisión en cuanto ha subido un poco y me lo han saltado.

Si llegamos a estar por encima 2350 voy a marcar el 2350 para cortos.


----------



## carvil (6 Jul 2009)

Ojo el volumen es decreciente


Soporte 882


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2009)

Me voy a cagar en todo lo que se menea como superemos los 9600... :



Edito:


Mecagoentodoloquesemenea... :



Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

Os ha gustado el aterrizaje... del ibex?


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Jul 2009)

`___´ A mi también me ha saltado el puto stop

Ya no me fío, podrían acabar en verde y todo...


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Os ha gustado el aterrizaje... del ibex?



Ahora poco a poco abajo... abajo... abajo... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (6 Jul 2009)

Ya estoy dentro en 2351 y con comisión asegurada


----------



## Speculo (6 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya estoy dentro en 2351 y con comisión asegurada



Yo no tenía orden puesta. El canal alcista me daba para las 18:00, más o menos.
Se ha ido al 2355 en segundos y ha vuelto a caer.

La subida parece buena. Va corrigiendo sobrecompra. Si toca los 2355, que creo que volverá en breve, entro corto igualmente. Esta vez sí que hay orden.

Edito: Aquí hay que estar más rápido con el dedo que el algarrobo con el trabuco. Esto es capaz de girarse así tal cual, sin dejar que entre la gente ni nada


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2009)

Barriendo espero... al guano que más quiero... 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wU5wqPlSyXQ&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wU5wqPlSyXQ&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2009)

Maricón el último... ojito al SP... :



Edito:



yalodeciayo... 


ibex... -2,03%


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (6 Jul 2009)

Pues hoy en menos de 1 hora de trading me he llevado 21 puntos:

2351 -> 2330

Pónganse el bailecito uds. mismos


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 16:32 -2,11%

9502 puntos



sin acritud... 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (6 Jul 2009)

Ojo con el Stoxx que si llega a 2327 nos podemos ir al abismo.

edito: Ya llegó


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ojo con el Stoxx que si llega a 2327 nos podemos ir al abismo.



SP500... bordeando los 887 punteques... :



Saludos :


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Jul 2009)

pasaba por aqui a saludar y a recomendaros que tengais FÉ


tonuel, estovaparriba!!


----------



## -H- (6 Jul 2009)

Voy subiendooooooooo
voy bajandoooooooooo
tu vives como yo vivo
yo vivo vacilando

YouTube - Oreja - Vazilando


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

He comprado otras 1000acs de MTS a 21,42€


----------



## Mulder (6 Jul 2009)

Mucha atención al Stoxx, en fibos intradía me da objetivo en 2274, lo cual está muy cerca del 2278 que tengo previsto, ahora mismo si se mantiene la figura podríamos subir hasta algo más arriba de 2338 y mañana podríamos abrir con un probable gap a la baja.

Si no llegamos a subir todo lo que se debe podríamos abrir mañana ligeramente alcistas (pero sin gap) para irnos inmediatamente al guano.


----------



## Deudor (6 Jul 2009)

Pues con la pinta que tiene el SP500 .....


----------



## evidente (6 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He comprado otras 1000acs de MTS a 21,42€



dp, ANPI se está pegando un reverendo castañazo...las vas a mantener?:


----------



## chameleon (6 Jul 2009)

hoy han mantenido a TRE artificialmente, tenía que haberse ido a los 31,5
ya están con las compras a 993 ...

pd: mañana más guano


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

Si, no voy a vender con perdidas... ANPI tiene un precio objetivo en 3.00USD antes de mediados de agosto.

Tengo plena confianza en esa compañia.


----------



## Deudor (6 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mucha atención al Stoxx, en fibos intradía me da objetivo en 2274, lo cual está muy cerca del 2278 que tengo previsto, ahora mismo si se mantiene la figura podríamos subir hasta algo más arriba de 2338 y mañana podríamos abrir con un probable gap a la baja.
> 
> Si no llegamos a subir todo lo que se debe podríamos abrir mañana ligeramente alcistas (pero sin gap) para irnos inmediatamente al guano.



Lo va a calcar el tío...


----------



## Speculo (6 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mucha atención al Stoxx, en fibos intradía me da objetivo en 2274, lo cual está muy cerca del 2278 que tengo previsto, ahora mismo si se mantiene la figura podríamos subir hasta algo más arriba de 2338 y mañana podríamos abrir con un probable gap a la baja.
> 
> Si no llegamos a subir todo lo que se debe podríamos abrir mañana ligeramente alcistas (pero sin gap) para irnos inmediatamente al guano.




Si se me permite el inciso, yo creo que el objetivo de subida será más amplio. Creo que tocaremos los 2360 del Stoxx e incluso los 2380. Con caídas intermedias, claro. 
Ahí puede empezar la corrección buena.
Escenario a dos / tres días.


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pasaba por aqui a saludar y a recomendaros que tengais FÉ
> 
> 
> tonuel, estovaparriba!!




Si... pero me ha sabido a poco la verdad... :o



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (6 Jul 2009)

A ver si se aprecia lo que tengo guarreado en un gráfico del Stoxx ...





Se sale un poco, pero bueno ... 

Desde el día 1, cinco tramos a la baja. Hasta hoy. Desde hoy, rebote en otros 5 tramos, subida, bajada, subida, bajada... Hasta el 2360 o más arriba, según la fuerza con la que venga. 
De ahí calculo un primer impulso de unos 300 puntos abajo. Luego ya se verá.


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

Mañana "GAP" alcista...


----------



## evidente (6 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, no voy a vender con perdidas... ANPI tiene un precio objetivo en 3.00USD antes de mediados de agosto.
> 
> Tengo plena confianza en esa compañia.



´

entre mañana y el viernes las vendo, no me gusta como va pintando


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

Recuerda que el inversor duerme bien todas las noches... los traders son los que tienen pesadillas... 

Dentro de unas semanas, presentan los resultados del segundo trimestre.... esos si que "pintan" bien. XD


*Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. announces conference call and webcast *

<!-- RELHEAD END --> <!-- RELBODY START --> 
Second Quarter 2009 Financial Results

VANCOUVER, July 6 /CNW/ - Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (NASDAQ: ANPI,
TSX: ANP) will host a conference call discussing its financial results for the
second quarter ended June 30, 2009, on Thursday August 6, 2009 at 11:00 AM ET
(8:00 AM Pacific).

Dial-in information for the earnings call on August 6, 2009 is as
follows:
North America (toll-free): 866.700.6067
International: 617.213.8834
Enter Passcode: 91816046

A live webcast of the earnings call will be available to interested
parties through Angiotech's website at www.angiotech.com in the Investor
Relations section.
A press release announcing Angiotech's financial results will be issued
prior to the call on August 6th at approximately 8:00 AM ET (5:00 AM Pacific).
An archived replay of the call will be available until August 13, 2009.

Replay information is as follows:
North America (toll-free): 888.286.8010
International: 617.801.6888
Enter Passcode: 23483326

About Angiotech Pharmaceuticals

Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. is a global specialty pharmaceutical and
medical device company with over 1,500 dedicated employees. Angiotech
discovers, develops and markets innovative treatment solutions for diseases or
complications associated with medical device implants, surgical interventions
and acute injury. To find out more about Angiotech (NASDAQ: ANPI, TSX: ANP),
please visit our website at www.angiotech.com.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Jul 2009)

Ahora cuando aparezca la mano, nos vamos a giñar...


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Jul 2009)

Buenas Tardes ^^!

Estos son los de Bolsazone:

El mercado bursátil tiene un día importante hoy, si aguanta la zona de 894 y cierra por encima de ese nivel lo más probable seria un último movimiento al alza que lo lleve al 963/983 en el S&P 500 en las próximas semanas. Si por el contrario cerramos por debajo de ese nivel una corrección de mayor envergadura nos puede llevar a nuestra zona objetivo de 850/790 en el mes de Agosto.

Pfff otra cosa no... pero mojarse se ha mojado. 
No hay manera de sentarse y esperar a coger una tendencia, un día para abajo... otro hacia arriba, amagues...

Un saludo

Dentro de poco a AIG le hará falta otro contrasplit:
AIG 16.06 -2.19 (-12.00%)


----------



## carvil (6 Jul 2009)

Se han pasado 3 pueblos ...... por arriba sería hasta 940 


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2009)

Confiemos en la última media hora... :o




Saludos :o


----------



## Mulder (6 Jul 2009)

Yo sigo pensando que mañana nos toca bajar un poco antes de poder ver un cambio de tendencia importante, esta bajada la espero solo por la mañana y con objetivo en el nivel que estoy dando todo el día 2278-2274.

Creo que tenemos muchas posibilidades de verlo.

Este viernes pensé que sería al revés pero ya veo que van a hacerlo así y eso que sigo teniendo una fe muy fuerte en las subidas. Pero tenemos luna llena mañana martes y fin de fiesta en USA, dos indicadores importantes de cambio de tendencia.


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que mañananos toca bajar un poco antes de poder ver un cambio de tendencia importante, esta bajada la espero solo por la mañana y con objetivo en el nivel que estoy dando todo el día 2278-2274.
> 
> Creo que tenemos muchas posibilidades de verlo.
> 
> Este viernes pensé que sería al revés pero ya veo que van a hacerlo así y *eso que sigo teniendo una fe muy fuerte en las subidas*. Pero tenemos luna llena mañana martes y fin de fiesta en USA, dos indicadores importantes de cambio de tendencia.




Y yo que pensaba que un leoncio como usted carecia de fe... :









Saludos


----------



## donpepito (6 Jul 2009)

Se acabo la fiesta.... la mano viene con ganas de repartir!!!!


----------



## tonuel (6 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Se acabo la fiesta.... la mano viene con ganas de repartir!!!!



Llega un momento en la vida en que te la trae floja lo que haga la mano... :o



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (6 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Y yo que pensaba que un leoncio como usted carecia de fe... :



Sigo careciendo de ella, pero leo tanto esa palabra en este hilo que al final me viene a la mente cuando escribo


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Sigo caeciendo de ella, pero leo tanto esa palabra en este hilo que al final me viene a la mente cuando escribo



Mulder... 2270 ¿estás diciendo que mañana caemos un 4%?

Ains... aquí no hay quien acierte una... osea según tu, mañana gap al alza... para volverse al rojo intenso y luego otra vez verde?

Esto no son maneras...


----------



## Speculo (6 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que mañana nos toca bajar un poco antes de poder ver un cambio de tendencia importante, esta bajada la espero solo por la mañana y con objetivo en el nivel que estoy dando todo el día 2278-2274.
> 
> Creo que tenemos muchas posibilidades de verlo.
> 
> Este viernes pensé que sería al revés pero ya veo que van a hacerlo así y eso que sigo teniendo una fe muy fuerte en las subidas. Pero tenemos luna llena mañana martes y fin de fiesta en USA, dos indicadores importantes de cambio de tendencia.



Pues creo que coincidimos en el cambio de tendencia, pero no en la forma de afrontarla 

Mañana supongo que habrá corrección a media mañana, pero antes visitaremos los 2380/90 . Antes de atacar los 2400 tendría que corregirse un poco y esa será la bajada de mañana, pero nunca se deberían de traspasar los 2350/40. Y luego, la traca final, hasta los 2400 y lo que toque, sin retomar el canal alcista que puse antes en el gráfico.

Al paso que van, pueden completar toda la figura mañana mismo. Hoy lo he visto bastante claro, pero me pilló la cifra macro y el mercado se disparó antes de poder meter la orden. Mañana a ver si logro pillar el final de la bajada buena y rasco algunos puntejos con un largo.


----------



## carvil (6 Jul 2009)

Bueno lo esperado.... el volumen es bueno , osea que la subida es valida..... mañana puede ser dia para largos. 

Ahora ya me cuadra :


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (6 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues creo que coincidimos en el cambio de tendencia, pero no en la forma de afrontarla
> 
> Mañana supongo que habrá corrección a media mañana, pero antes visitaremos los 2380/90 . Antes de atacar los 2400 tendría que corregirse un poco y esa será la bajada de mañana, pero nunca se deberían de traspasar los 2350/40. Y luego, la traca final, hasta los 2400 y lo que toque, sin retomar el canal alcista que puse antes en el gráfico.
> 
> Al paso que van, pueden completar toda la figura mañana mismo. Hoy lo he visto bastante claro, pero me pilló la cifra macro y el mercado se disparó antes de poder meter la orden. Mañana a ver si logro pillar el final de la bajada buena y rasco algunos puntejos con un largo.



Ya veremos que ocurre mañana, pero hemos terminado justo justo (demasiado justo) en el máximo del día. Si lo superan nada más abrir estará claro hacia donde vamos, arriba. Si no lo supera yo voy a esperar a ver que ocurre, si llegamos al mínimo de hoy apostaría por los cortos, pero si nos vamos abajo habrá que estar atento desde el primer minuto de la sesión.

Yo tengo ciertas razones para pensar que mañana haremos un mínimo mañanero y luego nos iremos bastante alto, aparte del cambio de tendencia que ya he explicado hoy. En esta sesión hemos bajado como los días anteriores, por eso creo que aun no hemos visto el cambio de tendencia que se avecina.


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

Osea que no teneis ni idea de por donde tirará... gracias por la explicación... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (7 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Osea que no teneis ni idea de por donde tirará... gracias por la explicación...



Si que la tenemos, pero es mejor esperar y confirmar antes de meterse a lo loco aunque acabe yendo en esa dirección.

Como uno que yo me se


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

Yo estaré dentro... con dos cojones... :



Saludos :


----------



## Nico (7 Jul 2009)

Yo pasé por la página 3300 !! (ya llevamos más páginas que puntos el STOXX)


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (7 Jul 2009)

como se nota que este es el hilo de los ricos, aquí no madruga ni dioss


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Jul 2009)

para mi levantarme a las 9 ya es madrugar...jaajaja..buenos dias


----------



## Mulder (7 Jul 2009)

A los buenos dias!



blackholesun dijo:


> como se nota que este es el hilo de los ricos, aquí no madruga ni dioss



Yo si que madrugo, todos los dias me levanto a las 7, hago café y me lo tomo mientras miro el nikkei y otras cosas.

Pero antes de comentar algo me gusta ver por donde va el mercado.


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo me levanto a las 6:30... y lo último que se me ocurre es mirar el nikkei... :o



Por cierto... buenos dias... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Jul 2009)

pues parece que vamos bajando...por fin ..yo tenia como objetivo los 9385 mas o menos para hoy ...pero despues del cierre yanki ..ya me van entrando mis dudas


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

Por decir algo... en R4 no tienen cortos de SAN, POP, SAB y BKT... :




Saludos


----------



## Bambi (7 Jul 2009)

buenos días! madrugar, como otras buenas costumbres, no hay que dejarlo de hacer nunca, por mucho dinero o años que se tengan, miren D.Emilio

hemos empezado con la inercia de los cierres de ayer, lógico, ahora parece que el Ibex quiere bajar, pero lo dice con la boca muy chiquitita, yo creo que va a ser día de largos, ve poniendo un Nelson a mano Tonuel


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

Cava: "Sin recuperación, el paro seguirá creciendo en 2010" - Intereconomía



Si Cava dice que para finales de julio se espera una caida fuerte... significa que a esas fechas no llegamos... :




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Jul 2009)

pues con los 9600 parece que no puede...estas demostraciones de fortaleza ibexera ya me las conozco yo...al final terminara corrigiendo
como voy corto en 9590..pues un poco de wishfull thinking tambien hay


----------



## Mulder (7 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Por decir algo... en R4 no tienen cortos de SAN, POP, SAB y BKT... :



En Interdin hay cortos en SAN, BBVA y POP (disponibilidad normal, no reducida). En BKT y SAB no suele haber nunca.


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En Interdin hay cortos en SAN, BBVA y POP (disponibilidad normal, no reducida). En BKT y SAB no suele haber nunca.



Interdin es de pobres... sin acritud... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Jul 2009)

de pobres pauperrimos diria yo(es la que yo tengo)
oye no tendras unos cortitos sueltos?


----------



## Mulder (7 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Interdin es de pobres... sin acritud...



Falla menos que la página de R4, te dan las posiciones de mercado y a tiempo real gratis, las comisiones son las más reducidas de todo el mercado español, cosa que hace cualquier broker de renombre en el extranjero.

Y además los brokers extranjeros son mucho más baratos que el propio Interdin. Supongo que lo tuyo es la mentalidad típica española, cuanto más caro mejor.


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> oye no tendras unos cortitos sueltos?



Ahora mismo no... los quiero todos para mi... pero a final de año ya veremos... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Y además los brokers extranjeros son mucho más baratos que el propio Interdin. Supongo que lo tuyo es la mentalidad típica española, cuanto más caro mejor.




Ya pero al menos tienes CFDs europeos... hay que ir mirando por la rápida salida de capitales del país... 


https://www.interdin.com/SobreInterdin.aspx


Por no decir que los accionistas de interdin acojonan al más pintado... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (7 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.

Hoy es día de largos... he hecho caja en algunas ... GAS NATURAL... hasta DP HF... necesita liquidez!


----------



## Mulder (7 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Por no decir que los accionistas de interdin acojonan al más pintado...



El 40% del capital son accionistas privados, el 60% restante cajitas de esas que no suenan mucho, principalmente del norte, aunque no creo que pierdan dinero con el broker.

Solo estoy con R4 por la disponibilidad de CFDs europeos, efectivamente.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jul 2009)

Buenos dias,

Me voy unos días de vacaciones a Alemania, dejo esto en verde, espero que los brotes hayan crecido para cuando vuelva...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Jul 2009)

no si al final tendreis razon......mecachis....pongo en STOP en 9620 y a cruzar los dedos de los pies
BON voyage pecata,yo me ire para los berlines en breve tambien....no te bebas toda la cerveza!


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El 40% del capital son accionistas privados, el 60% restante *cajitas de esas que no suenan mucho*, principalmente del norte, aunque no creo que pierdan dinero con el broker.




No le sonaran a usted... a mi me suenan y bastante... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> Me voy unos días de vacaciones a Alemania, dejo esto en verde, espero que los brotes hayan crecido para cuando vuelva...




Supongo que estará al 100% fuera... porque cuando vuelva esto parecerá Chernobyl... :



Saludos :


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Jul 2009)

Buenos días ^___^

Pecata... en Alemania solo he estado en Frankfurt un par de días, aprovechando que salía un vuelo desde ahí. Muchas veces me sale más barato volar a Alemania que a Madrid desde Jerez.

A mi me gusto, aunque sinceramente todas las grandes ciudades se me parecen mucho. 

Sobre el mercado ahora estoy fuera porque no tengo ni la más remota idea de que hacer, así que me quedo mirando.

En mi opinión demasiado consenso esperando malos resultados trimestrales. Pero hasta los más bears no descartan una nueva escapada alcista.

Vamos ni idea...

Un saludo desde la grada


----------



## Bayne (7 Jul 2009)

Buenos días

Sigo con el libro de Cárpatos, estos días lo tengo un poco olvidado, y analizando una de las operativas (el triple cruce de la muerte) salen unos cuantos valores al borde del abismo para atizarles en cortos (si los hubiera disponibles, claro), tales como Iberdrola, Popular, Mapfre, Iberia, Iberdrola Renovables, Sabadell, Gamesa, Bankinter, y me he cansado de mirar...

Saludos


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

Arriba y abajo... típico dia revienta stops gaceleros... :



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Jul 2009)

dimelo a mi....-60 points


----------



## donpepito (7 Jul 2009)

MTS ... nos vamos,,,, me las quitan de la manos!


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

Nos vamos al guano... mejor cierren posiciones largas antes de que sea tarde... :




Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (7 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Nos vamos al guano... mejor cierren posiciones largas antes de que sea tarde... :



No es barrido cuando se superan máximos o mínimos del día como acaba de ocurrir en el Stoxx.

Es muy posible que ahora bajemos un poco, si no se perfora el mínimo diario ya nos hemos puesto para largos.


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No es barrido cuando se superan máximos o mínimos del día como acaba de ocurrir en el Stoxx.
> 
> Es muy posible que ahora bajemos un poco, si no se perfora el mínimo diario ya nos hemos puesto para largos.



Yo no he dicho que fuera un barrido... es una caza de gacelas... nada nuevo bajo el sol... :




Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Jul 2009)

idem...9635-40 vuelta a soporte..si lo aguanta se acabo la correccion


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> idem...9635-40 vuelta a soporte..*si lo aguanta se acabo la correccion*



No me haga reir festival... 

Harán con la bolsa lo que les pase por los huevos... :o




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (7 Jul 2009)

Me salgo de MTS... casí 2.000,00€ de plusv.


----------



## chameleon (7 Jul 2009)

al popular le queda un tironcito arriba y me pongo corto, todavía no ha subido nada desde ayer

felicidades DP


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No me haga reir festival...
> 
> Harán con la bolsa lo que les pase por los huevos... :o
> 
> ...



jajajaja a mi lo que me diga el tecnico..oiga, que es mi guia y mi pastor
si no lo vuelve a perforar...lo mas normal es que tire hacia arriba ...primero la psicologica de los 9700 y luego vuelta a maximos
eso si..esta claro que el indice hara lo que le salga del pijo....pero esto va de poner las probabilidades a favor de uno aun asi paso de ponerme largo...asi que mucha fe no le tengo


----------



## donpepito (7 Jul 2009)

Aunque ... hoy MTS está preparada para los 23,00€ ... mejor asegurar las plusv.

Ayer BBVA... estuvo vendiendo y hoy recompra.


----------



## chameleon (7 Jul 2009)

están preparando al POP para darle un tirón arriba y que salten los cortos


----------



## donpepito (7 Jul 2009)

+ Subida para el POP... con la apertura de USA... lo veo mas probable... SACYR... me entran ganas de meterme... va a subir de lo lindo.


----------



## Bambi (7 Jul 2009)

la sensación es que le hace falta bien poquito al Ibex para coger su senda burbujera, como acompañen los yanquis ya tenemos cierre absurdo, pero como que las acciones ya nos van quemando en las manos (vease DonPepito con las MTS )


----------



## chameleon (7 Jul 2009)

es que tal y como están las cosas, ganarle un 2% para mi ya está bien
bastante ha aguantado DP al 4% de plusválías


----------



## donpepito (7 Jul 2009)

MTS--- es volatil de O_O ... hace un par de semanas estaba en 24,xx ... además el sistema de compra venta está automatizado al 100% ... solo tienes que ver las posis ... bailan en MS


----------



## donpepito (7 Jul 2009)

Que curioso en SACYR... MERR-MA se vende y compra sus posis... para subir la cot.


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que curioso en SACYR... MERR-MA se vende y compra sus posis... para subir la cot.




MLC es como Juan Palomo... 



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (7 Jul 2009)

líbreme Dios de enmendarte la plana DP, si yo tengo MTS a 22.4 ,ya leí que tu las compraste a 21.5, es que me parecía un ejemplo del sentir popular: hay miedito 

y una de bancos: Invertia.com - Los bancos españoles ganarán 1.000 millones menos (-21%) en el trimestre


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Jul 2009)

Vaya golferio de Ibex,suben el indice con San,BBVA y Telefonica y lo demas metiendo papelon,incluso algunas bajan descaradamente.
Voy largo en ACS,Grifols en numeros rojos
Ferrovial a precio de entrada.

En cuanto BBVA pase los 9 le meto cortos,con el SAN ya no me atrevo,se lo dejo a tonuel.


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> y una de bancos: Invertia.com - Los bancos españoles ganarán 1.000 millones menos (-21%) en el trimestre



Ya decia yo... no entendia el por qué de la subida... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> En cuanto BBVA pase los 9 le meto cortos,con el SAN ya no me atrevo,se lo dejo a tonuel.



Ahora mismo no le podria meter con los CFDs, sólo a BBVA y Banesto... :o


Pero el reloj sigue corriendo... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (7 Jul 2009)

MTS.. compré otras 1000acs a 21,42€ ... las primeras 1000acs a 21,50€ ... como ya he comentado... hasta 23,00€ no van a parar, hoy!


----------



## javso (7 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me salgo de MTS... casí 2.000,00€ de plusv.



Yo también las he soltado a 22,50, muchas menos plusvalías pero no está mal para celebrar san fermin en condiciones. 

Gracias DP!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> MTS.. compré otras 1000acs a 21,42€ ... las primeras 1000acs a 21,50€ ... como ya he comentado... hasta 23,00€ no van a parar, hoy!



Muy buena operacion,ayer puse orden de compra a las 5 en 21,3 pero no entro,la puse baja por si sonaba la flauta no quise entrar mas arriba por que voy cargadito de largos.
Certifico que mts la llevan sistemas informaticos,las posiciones de compra/venta se repiten continuamente.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Jul 2009)

Corto en BBVA a 9.02


----------



## Speculo (7 Jul 2009)

Se va cumpliendo el guión. El Ibex a lo suyo, claro, pero dentro del guión.
Apetecibles las BBVA a 9,03 pero voy a esperar la apertura americana. 
O no, si se pone a 9,10


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Jul 2009)

En iberdrola estan soltando lo que no esta en los escritos
Criteria igual,el que le pueda meter cortos ya sabe donde estan las plusvalias


----------



## donpepito (7 Jul 2009)

Si, tienes razón.. con la ampliación... tendría que haberse ido a 5,00€ del tirón.


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que curioso en SACYR... MERR-MA se vende y compra sus posis... para subir la cot.



RT4 +15500 acciones compradas de SACYR... :


¿No habrá sido usted...?



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (7 Jul 2009)

Otra manipulación ... CODERE.. GAES-MA se compra las posis para mantener el precio... de vez en cuando... 300acs, 200acs... dentro de poco habrá sorpresas con esta cot!


----------



## donpepito (7 Jul 2009)

No... estoy a la espera del subidón... es mejor entrar cuando "parta" el tren.


----------



## donpepito (7 Jul 2009)

Pullback de MTS... les gusta hacer dos veces plusvalías... siempre lo hacen un par de veces en intradía... compren ahora... que se venden solas!


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No... estoy a la espera del subidón... es mejor entrar cuando "parta" el tren.



Pues póngase cómodo en la estación... :



Saludos :o


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Jul 2009)

bueno ahi va mi prediccion para hoy (fijo que no se cumple) subida ahora mismo a 9685...bajada a 9635 y vuelta a subir con los yankis superando los 9700...a partir de ahi ni puñetera idea...esto es lo que me dice la bola de cristal....


----------



## pyn (7 Jul 2009)

¿Qué coño está pasando con Endesa? Los días que el resto bajaban mucho, Endesa bajaba poco, cuando todos subían mucho, Endesa subía poco y hoy sin venir a cuento, está bajando a mínimos del mes.


----------



## pyn (7 Jul 2009)

Lo de Arcelor es de risa, lástima que no tuviera efectivo, pero siempre hace lo mismo.


----------



## Bambi (7 Jul 2009)

el anuncio del cierre de Garoña teoricamente debería influir negativamente en las cotizaciones de Endesa e Iberbrola, pero vaya usted a saber, esto es un sindios


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> bueno ahi va mi prediccion para hoy (fijo que no se cumple) subida ahora mismo a 9685...bajada a 9635 y vuelta a subir con los yankis superando los 9700...a partir de ahi ni puñetera idea...esto es lo que me dice la bola de cristal....




A mi la bola me dice que esta tarde vaya a la playa... :



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A mi la bola me dice que esta tarde vaya a la playa... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



afortunado tu..que la tienes cerquita


----------



## Sleepwalk (7 Jul 2009)

*Interpretando a Mobius: siete normas básicas de inversión*

Lo puse a primera hora de la mañana en el principal, pero posiblemente interese más a los que seguimos este hilo. 
Saludos.

He de reconocer que el artículo de hoy no es más que una excusa para acercarles a una de las páginas más curiosas que en el mundo financiero haya. Servidor de vez en cuando se da un garbeo por ella para sorprenderse con su última ocurrencia. Se trata del Suplemento Money Central del Times Online. Al más puro estilo César Vidal en lo que era el arranque de su cuasi extinguida Linterna de la Cope, abundan las enumeraciones, tanto des-criptivas como clasificatorias, sobre los temas más diversos, desde los 50 trucos para sortear la recesión, pasando por las diez peores inversiones inmobiliarias del mundo (medalla de plata, un apartamento en la costa española) o los seis lugares más seguros donde colocar los ahorros. La orientación es fundamentalmente británica, lo que podría limitar el interés del lector patrio, pero aún así: en el entorno actual de saturación de crisis y de necesidad de desintoxicación financiera, el site no deja de ser un soplo de aire fresco entre tanto sesudo análisis.

La pieza que hoy les traigo a colación trata de resumir en siete pautas básicas las principales recomendaciones de uno de los inversores con mayor predicamento a nivel internacional: Mark Mobius, responsable desde hace más de 20 años de los fondos emergentes de Templeton. Me ha parecido oportuno traerlas a colación toda vez que su sencillez y sentido común resultan abrumadoras. Y más en el confuso entorno actual. De hecho, el abandono en brazos del pánico o de la avaricia, con sus consecuentes quebrantos, se deriva en la mayoría de los casos, precisamente, de la ausencia de esa disciplina que ha permitido a unos pocos convertirse en referencia para el resto de los agentes financieros. De ahí su utilidad. Entre ellos se encuentra sin duda alguna Mobius, cuya última apuesta es por el mercado ruso al calor de la persistente subida del precio del crudo y que disfruta del hecho de que el peso de los países en desarrollo en las carteras de acciones globales es el mayor de la Historia.

Sin más demora, vayamos con la enumeración a la que daremos una vuelta con objeto de incorporar una serie de elementos personales. El orden es de McCoy.

1.Conócete a ti mismo. Es el elemento sustancial. No sólo se refiere a los parámetros fundamentales que definen cualquier inversión: plazo, rentabilidad, riesgo, necesidad de rentas, fiscalidad y similares, sino también a la personalidad y la capacidad de reacción ante los eventos del mercado con objeto de evitar actuaciones precipitadas y económicamente dolorosas. 

2.No te fíes de los demás. Nadie conoce tus circunstancias mejor que ti mismo. Los chivatazos para los que los sueltan. Recopila opiniones pero sé tú quien decide en última instancia. Si delegas la gestión de un capital en un tercero participa con él del ejercicio que se propone en el punto 1. Cuántos “inversores” a largo, sufren con los vaivenes diarios de los mercados. Algo falla.

3.Desconfía igualmente de la multitud que normalmente tiende a reaccionar de forma extrema. Mantén la cabeza fría, usa un papel para poner los pros y contras a favor de realizar, mantener o deshacer una inversión y actúa en consecuencia. La bolsa está a tu servicio y no al revés. Aprovecha el pánico para comprar y la avaricia para vender. Los cambios de paradigma sólo se pueden derivar de un cambio tecnológico, no lo olvides. Y las valoraciones tienden a revertir a la media. Más de dos desviaciones típicas hacia un lado o hacia otro deberían hacer saltar las alarmas.

4.No inviertas en nada que no entiendas o que requiera para su comprensión de complicados ejercicios de análisis contable, operativo o financiero. Las grandes ideas son, en muchos casos, las más sencillas, aquellas cuyo mercado potencial puede llegar a ser ilimitado. Los costes son seguros, los ingresos inciertos. Analiza los planes de negocio de abajo arriba y no al revés. Las proyecciones para los banqueros. Recopila la información disponible y sométela a tu juicio crítico que irá ganando en calidad con la experiencia. 

5.Lo importante es el valor, no el precio. La divergencia entre uno y otro es lo que permite la existencia del mercado. No se gana dinero observando cada movimiento que se produce en las pantallas financieras sino sabiendo dónde comprar y cuándo vender. Sobre la base del análisis fundamental, a ser posible no condicionado por la humanidad de los analistas, se puede intentar fijar el timing con el análisis técnico. La asignación de activos es la que determina la mayor parte de la rentabilidad de cualquier cartera, lo que ha hecho multimillonarios a algunos gestores hedge. No lo olvides.

6.Sé paciente, espacia en el tiempo tus inversiones y actúa en consecuencia con tu tolerancia máxima a la pérdida. En los mercados mucho más importante que saber comprar es tener la disciplina suficiente como para vender la posición, bien porque se ha alcanzado el umbral de rentabilidad esperado, sin que se haya producido una alteración significativa de los parámetros que se utilizaron en su fijación, bien porque ha saltado el stop-loss correspondiente. No metas dinero bueno sobre dinero malo. Enajena y revisa la oportunidad de la inversión y de los niveles al calor de su ruptura a la baja.

7.Utiliza en tu favor los distintos instrumentos financieros a tu alcance. Los futuros y las opciones pueden ayudarte a conseguir tus objetivos de un modo más fácil y barato que las inversiones plain vanilla o estándar. Aprovéchate de sus posibilidades que ofrecen. Recuerda que es tu patrimonio lo que está en juego. No escatimes esfuerzos ni autolimites tu espectro. Estudia alternativas y aplica lo aprendido en tu propio beneficio. El potencial destructor de los distintos activos financieros depende del uso que se les dé. 

Interpretando a Mobius: siete normas básicas de inversión - cotizalia.com


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> afortunado tu..que la tienes cerquita



playita... cervecitas... chavalitas... joder... ¡qué coño hago yo en la oficina...! :


Nos vemos... :




Saludos :


----------



## pyn (7 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> el anuncio del cierre de Garoña teoricamente debería influir negativamente en las cotizaciones de Endesa e Iberbrola, pero vaya usted a saber, esto es un sindios



Pero coño, esa noticia se sabe desde hace semanas que salió publicada ¿por qué hoy? ¿por qué no cayó cuando cayó el resto?


----------



## donpepito (7 Jul 2009)

Yo no veo una caída tan desproporcionada en ENDESA... has mirado si hay entrega del segundo dividendo?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Jul 2009)

largo en 6920 Stop ceñido en 9580


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> largo en 9620 Stop ceñido en 9580



Por perder un poco de pasta y tal... ¿no?... :o


Por cierto... buena pilladita gaceleril... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Jul 2009)

a ver si recupero lo que he perdido esta mañana


----------



## chameleon (7 Jul 2009)

a ver como vienen lo americanos en preapertura
yo calculo rebotillo hasta 2415


----------



## toledo (7 Jul 2009)

¡Ole cómo se lucen los becarios estivales de Invertia!

Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones



> *Los futuros de EE.UU indican una apertura bajista*
> 14:33 Los futuros de Estados Unidos indican que el mercado de valores abrirá con tendencia bajista . El Dow Jones muestra un -18%, S&P -19% y el Nasdaq resgistra -10%.



Rápidamente he ido a verificarlo a bloomberg, y las bajadas son de 0,18%, 0,19% y 0,10% respectivamente.


----------



## Bambi (7 Jul 2009)

14:38 Los futuros de Wall Street retoman los números rojos

La principal bolsa del mundo ha vuelto a retomar las caídas con las que cotizaba a primera hora de la mañana y después de haber borrado, por momentos, los descensos. A falta de menos de una hora para que Wall Street abra sus puertas, el S&P 500 cede un 0,18%, el Dow Jones un 0,22% y el Nasdaq un 0,14%.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Jul 2009)

Hola, hoy solo tenemos el dato que sale en 5 minutos...

Martes 7
**A las 14.55:
-INFORME REDBOOK DE VENTAS SEMANALES DE CADENAS COMERCIALES.
Dato previo: -4,4%.
*
Mi pronóstico: Día bajista en Wall Street, con máximo 902 en el S&P

Saludos...

PD: Ahora cotiza en 897,6...


----------



## chameleon (7 Jul 2009)

carpatos es la monda 



> ¿Qué pasa?
> Este bandazo a la baja parece que ha sido por las buenas, no se ven demasiadas explicaciones


----------



## donpepito (7 Jul 2009)

Los MM, son los responsables... por cierto, ANPI va a subir hoy, hay que tener confianza.

MTS, se la llevan a 22,25€ y de nuevo al cielo... BBVA-BI está comprando casí todo.


----------



## donpepito (7 Jul 2009)

--Redbook Research informó el martes que las ventas de las cadenas minoristas en Estados Unidos descendieron un 4,3% durante las cinco primeras semanas de junio, frente al mismo período del mes anterior. 

Según el informe, se esperaba que las ventas cayeran un 4,1% en el período. 
Wal-Mart Stores Inc. (WMT) no fue incluida en el informe, debido a que la mayor firma minorista del mundo dejó de proporcionar cifras de ventas mensuales en mayo. 

El índice Johnson Redbook mostró además que, sobre una base ajustada por factores estacionales, las ventas en el período disminuyeron un 4,4% frente a junio del 2008. 

Redbook indicó que, sobre una base no ajustada, las ventas en la semana al 4 de julio cayeron un 4,2% frente a la misma semana del 2008.


----------



## chameleon (7 Jul 2009)

menuda volatilidad la de TRE
más de un euro diario arriba y abajo


----------



## Carolus Rex (7 Jul 2009)

¿¿¿Hay alguien???


----------



## Bayne (7 Jul 2009)

Los usanos nos arrastran al fango


----------



## Deudor (7 Jul 2009)

Paso a negativo inminente. Muy poca fuerza y consistencia de las subidas.
Todo lo contrario que hace 2 meses.


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Paso a negativo inminente. Muy poca fuerza y consistencia de las subidas.
> Todo lo contrario que hace 2 meses.



O se están haciendo el muerto... ¿quién sabe?.

Un saludo


----------



## Deudor (7 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> O se están haciendo el muerto... ¿quién sabe?.



La verdad es que el volumen y la lateralidad hace pensar como que no hay nadie al mando. El avión va sólo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Jul 2009)

El Stoxx hoy ha hecho el pull-back del HCH, si no supera los niveles 2370 en breve, se irá directo a los 212x...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (7 Jul 2009)

Yo creo que a partir de mañana subimos, pero tal haya que hacer un mínimo antes, voy a jugar al gato y al ratón, si baja de cierto nivel marco 4 puntos más arriba y si baja más voy siguiendo al precio 4 puntos por encima hasta que se ejecute.

edito: si perforamos mínimo del dia quito la orden

edito2: acabo de quitar la orden


----------



## Deudor (7 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El Stoxx hoy ha hecho el pull-back del HCH, si no supera los niveles 2370 en breve, se irá directo a los 212x...



No te entiendo muy bien, pero me gusta lo que dices.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Jul 2009)

ayyy el HCH ese .....que de disgustos va a dar
otro STOP saltado -40 points...hoy me estoy luciendo


----------



## Deudor (7 Jul 2009)

¡Venga! Vamos a por ese mínimo que dice Mulder. ¡Animo!
¿Porque es mínimo anual, no?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> No te entiendo muy bien, pero me gusta lo que dices.









Saludos...

PD: Para más inri, el 2365 es el fibo23,6% que ha actuado como soporte y como resistencia en toda esta subida...


----------



## Mulder (7 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> ¡Venga! Vamos a por ese mínimo que dice Mulder. ¡Animo!
> ¿Porque es mínimo anual, no?



Es mínimo diario, sorry


----------



## Deudor (7 Jul 2009)

SP muy feo.
¿Que soporte es el siguiente en el SP?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es mínimo diario, sorry



Te imaginas hoy mínimo anual...? :

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> SP muy feo.
> ¿Que soporte es el siguiente en el SP?



el 886-888 está aguantando estos días... luego queda el "gordo", en 878-880

Saludos...

PD: A partir de ahí, el 848-850 es el 38,2% de toda la subida...


----------



## Deudor (7 Jul 2009)

Venga otro escaloncito para abajo, el tercero del día.


----------



## donpepito (7 Jul 2009)

Ayer cargué en 3.37USD

SQNM - Sequenom, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Jul 2009)

¿Hoy habla Obama? Es que estoy leyendo historias sobre un segundo plan de estímulos. 

Para esto nos hace falta Kujire... pero estará con la mami jaja ^^! Esperemos que ande bien la niña y no atascara el baño del avión .

Encuesta popular:

¿Quién piensa que hoy caemos más después del cierre (Sp of course)?

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Quién piensa que hoy caemos más después del cierre (Sp of course)?




¿Lo del guano es aquí...? :


----------



## donpepito (7 Jul 2009)

He vendido todo mi paquete de SQNM a 3.95USD ... que continue la fiesta!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (7 Jul 2009)

yo hoy no doy ni una.....pero...opino que no perdera los 888 al cierre..


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Jul 2009)

Juas yo no se si abra guano o no... pero la división de opiniones que leo es increíble. Muchos piensan que iremos a 910-930 y más para caer... y otros muchos directamente al guano...

Yo sigo fuera, no por gusto... sino por que no se que hacer.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

Vamos bonito... vente pal guano con papa tonuel... 


Saludos


----------



## Deudor (7 Jul 2009)

Un buen resultado osista sería 879 en cierre. Preparando la semana.


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Un buen resultado osista sería 879 en cierre. Preparando la semana.



Me sabe a poco... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (7 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Hoy habla Obama? Es que estoy leyendo historias sobre un segundo plan de estímulos.
> 
> Para esto nos hace falta Kujire... pero estará con la mami jaja ^^! Esperemos que ande bien la niña y no atascara el baño del avión .
> 
> ...



Yo tengo previsto para hoy un mínimo en el S&P y un cambio de tendencia. En el Stoxx ya tenemos un doble suelo (de momento), las bolsas no bajarán si seguimos teniendo tanta falta de volatilidad, ya que esta falta se da habitualmente en escenarios alcistas.

Intentamos perforar mínimos pero no lo conseguimos del todo, el mínimo de hoy es ahora el mínimo de ayer, así que el guano será para otro día.

No descarto que hagamos una pequeña incursión más hacia abajo pero la fuerza bajista la veo un poco agotada.


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No descarto que hagamos una pequeña incursión más hacia abajo pero la fuerza bajista la veo un poco agotada.




Mejor no le digo donde veo yo los 1300 del SP500... ¿Conoce a Juan Luís...? :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (7 Jul 2009)

MTS a 21,70€ en subasta.... tengo orden de 3000acs


----------



## donpepito (7 Jul 2009)

La he retirado... cierra muy alto.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo tengo previsto para hoy un mínimo en el S&P y un cambio de tendencia. En el Stoxx ya tenemos un doble suelo (de momento), las bolsas no bajarán si seguimos teniendo tanta falta de volatilidad, ya que esta falta se da habitualmente en escenarios alcistas.
> 
> Intentamos perforar mínimos pero no lo conseguimos del todo, el mínimo de hoy es ahora el mínimo de ayer, así que el guano será para otro día.
> 
> No descarto que hagamos una pequeña incursión más hacia abajo pero la fuerza bajista la veo un poco agotada.



La temporada de presentación de resultados está ahí, es lógico suponer que ya hay filtraciones.

¿Y qué hace el mercado?, pues bajar, yo sigo corto por si acaso, juego con dinero del casino así que el dolor es menor.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas yo no se si abra guano o no... pero la división de opiniones que leo es increíble. Muchos piensan que iremos a 910-930 y más para caer... y otros muchos directamente al guano...
> 
> Yo sigo fuera, no por gusto... sino por que no se que hacer.
> 
> Un saludo




La prudencia es la madre de la ciencia hamijo.

PD: Me da que remontan...


----------



## Deudor (7 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En el Stoxx ya tenemos un doble suelo (de momento), las bolsas no bajarán si seguimos teniendo tanta falta de volatilidad, ya que esta falta se da habitualmente en escenarios alcistas.
> 
> Intentamos perforar mínimos pero no lo conseguimos del todo, el mínimo de hoy es ahora el mínimo de ayer, así que el guano será para otro día.
> 
> No descarto que hagamos una pequeña incursión más hacia abajo pero la fuerza bajista la veo un poco agotada.



Volatilidad si que hay, lo que no hay es volumen. ¿no?
Sin volumen es dificil ir al guano, estoy contigo.
Lo que parece agotado es la fuerza alcista. Por lo menos esta semana.
SP 888 y bajando...


----------



## Mulder (7 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Volatilidad si que hay, lo que no hay es volumen. ¿no?
> Sin volumen es dificil ir al guano, estoy contigo.
> Lo que parece agotado es la fuerza alcista. Por lo menos esta semana.
> SP 888 y bajando...



Lo que ocurre esta semana es que están puñeteros haciendo siempre lo contrario de lo que deben. De todas formas yo sigo teniendo un objetivo en 2278, si llegara ahí y se confirma el rebote me pondría largo para unos días.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo que ocurre esta semana es que están puñeteros haciendo siempre lo contrario de lo que deben. De todas formas yo sigo teniendo un objetivo en 2278, si llegara ahí y se confirma el rebote me pondría largo para unos días.



878-880 en el S&P?


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Volatilidad si que hay, lo que no hay es volumen. ¿no?
> Sin volumen es dificil ir al guano, estoy contigo.
> Lo que parece agotado es la fuerza alcista. Por lo menos esta semana.
> SP 888 y bajando...



El VIX está subiendo... me recuerda a los viejos tiempos... 


VIX - Stock Quote for CBOE MKT VOLATILITY IDX - VIX Stock price - real time stock quote for CBOE MKT VOLATILITY IDX


Saludos


----------



## Deudor (7 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El VIX está subiendo... me recuerda a los viejos tiempos...



Que tiempos con el VIX a 70 puntos....


----------



## Mulder (7 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 878-880 en el S&P?



Yo tengo ahora mismo un objetivo a corto plazo en el S&P en 908 y otro a medio plazo en 934. No se si llegaremos al objetivo a medio plazo, pero el del corto plazo suele cumplir.

Aunque el de corto plazo sería revisable si hoy hacemos un nuevo mínimo de julio.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo tengo ahora mismo un objetivo a corto plazo en el S&P en 908 y otro a medio plazo en 934. No se si llegaremos al objetivo a medio plazo, pero el del corto plazo suele cumplir.
> 
> Aunque el de corto plazo sería revisable si hoy hacemos un nuevo mínimo de julio.



Ponte largo en el S&P... 887 -> 908 es una pasta... 

Saludos...


----------



## chollero (7 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ayer cargué en 3.37USD
> 
> SQNM - Sequenom, Inc. - Google Finance



si tu siempre has comprado el dia anterior a la subida, y siempre compras en precios minimos, los fantasmas sale a las doce tio

con acritud..... saludos


----------



## donpepito (7 Jul 2009)

chollero dijo:


> si tu siempre has comprado el dia anterior a la subida, y siempre compras en precios minimos, los fantasmas sale a las doce tio
> 
> con acritud..... saludos



Hehehehe... si revisas los hilos... comprobarás que la tengo desde hace unas semanas, cuando baja suelo comprar.

No entiendo por qué tendría que mentir?

Cuando las plusv van a mi cartera.


----------



## Mulder (7 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ponte largo en el S&P... 887 -> 908 es una pasta...
> 
> Saludos...



Si, pero hay un problema:

El 1 de junio se hizo máximo en 60 sesiones y justo en 942.75 tal como indicaba un simple sistema de raiz cuadrada.

Entonces tenemos que:

Raiz cuadrada de 2: 1.4142

60 / 1.4142 = 42.4 sesiones

(42 / 5) x 7 = 58.8 (28 de julio)

945.75 - 666.75 = +276.13

276.13 / 1.4142 = -195.25

945.75 -195.25 = *749.75*

En Enero hicimos máximo en 942.75, en marzo mínimo en 665.75, ahora en junio volvemos a hacer máximo en el mismo sitio.

Esto quiere decir que estamos haciendo una especie de espejo en el S&P tras el mínimo, lo cual quiere decir también que podemos mirar más atrás para ver donde podemos acabar.

El período desde el 24-11-2008 hasta el 06-01-2009 se inició con un mínimo en *750*.

Lo único que no me acaba de cuadrar son los días que no coinciden con este 'espejo', tal vez veamos este objetivo en más tiempo. De todas formas la bajada a mínimos duró mucho menos que la subida a máximos.

Pero cada período de este tipo se muestra con una línea prácticamente directa hasta objetivos y desde el 1 de junio no hacemos otra cosa más que caer.

Tal vez sea el momento adecuado para iniciar unos cortos a largo plazo, aunque en gráfico diario me salgan muchas señales alcistas.


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes 
Quiero sangría
Estoy recién aterrizado de Benidorm.
No todo ha sido diversión.He tenido diversas experiencias burbujiles:
-Conversaciones en el bus con pasapiseros y pequeños empresarios
-Incursiones en inmobiliarias para ver la evolución de los precios.
-Observación de obras paradas y otras renqueantes.

Imaginaros como estará el tema para que se hable de estas cosas en el bus y me meta por medio en la conversación!!

-Resumen:Ruina,ruina,ruina.Esto va a acabar muy mal.


Veo que los índices van cabeceando.Si el DJI pierde los 8250, seguramente le lleva como proyección a los 7800 con un escollo en los 8140 que no creo que sea problemático.
Támbien puede hacer un cabezazo previo en el 8500 para hacer un HHCHH,que sería brutal.
Ha vuelto a caer bajo la MM200,en el DJI eso se respeta mucho.Cuando comiencen a caer los fibos ampliaré corto.

Saludos


----------



## Speculo (7 Jul 2009)

Bueno, a ver por dónde tiramos.

El principio, las figuras que comentábamos ayer, el Stoxx las ha ido dibujando con paso firme. El único problema que le voy viendo a esto es que los movimientos son demasiado bruscos y raros.
Yo esperaba una subida a los 2400 como máximo relativo, pero hoy no ha llegado ni a los 2370 y se ha desplomado en un movimiento que no se cómo calificar y que pinta un cuadro muy muy bajista.
El Dow Jones no termina de romper los 8200 y ahora mismo estamos más o menos como ayer, así que podemos tomarnos el día de hoy como una transición.
Se puede estar mareando la perdiz de cara a los resultados de Alcoa. Mientras, las figuras bajistas se siguen formando. Hasta el SAN ha roto la directriz principal.

Todo pinta bajista y eso no debería ser bueno para los bajistas. Por experiencia, si es que sirve de algo, parece que queda un tramo al alza importante antes de caer fuerte lo que quede de verano y quizás se complete ese tramo hasta la salida de los primeros resultados empresariales. Esto animaría igualmente la figura del famoso HCH, a la que, a mi juicio, debería quedarle algún tramo que asemeje más el lado derecho al izquierdo.

No sé. Yo entraría bajista en dos situaciones: Rotura importante de soportes o llegada a resistencias importantes. Entre medias creo que es jugarse el dinero a lo tonto, a no ser que uno lo tenga muy claro.


----------



## Mulder (7 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No sé. Yo entraría bajista en dos situaciones: Rotura importante de soportes o llegada a resistencias importantes. Entre medias creo que es jugarse el dinero a lo tonto, a no ser que uno lo tenga muy claro.



Avisa cuando pase eso, ya estoy oficialmente bajista, aunque hay que respetar los posibles rebotes.


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Jul 2009)

Bueno ^^! teoría número 1:

La mano subirá hoy al Sp para no dejarlo por debajo del famoso 888 y mañana con la excusa de los resultados Zas! para abajo...

Teoría número 2:

Rompemos hoy por debajo del dichoso numerito y mañana subimos con los resultados de Alcoa, que serán malos pero por encima de expectativas.

^__^! Veremos que pasa.

Don pepito... cuando domines el mundo, te creerán jaja


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Avisa cuando pase eso, ya estoy oficialmente bajista....








Saludos


----------



## carvil (7 Jul 2009)

Bufff no me he podido conectar en todo el dia tenia visita de unos familiares 


Es posible que se haya roto el soporte del rebote de Marzo


Sau2

Edito: Todavia no 875 en el futuro, pero estamos cerca, aunque creo que hoy no toca


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Es posible que se haya roto el soporte del rebote de Marzo



Es posible... de momento estamos en los 880 del SP... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

Vamosssssss.... hay que cerrar en los 880 como sea... por diossss.... :



Saludos :


----------



## carvil (7 Jul 2009)

¿Dónde esta Kujire? Necesitabamos su joystick, espero que se encuentre bien


----------



## carvil (7 Jul 2009)

Bueno en el soporte se ha cerrado.... impresionante las ventas.... se notaba miedo


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Bueno en el soporte se ha cerrado.... impresionante las ventas.... se notaba miedo



Yo también lo he notado... :






Saludos


----------



## donpepito (7 Jul 2009)

Buena partida la de hoy... mañana tenemos un "GAP" plano o ligeramente bajista.


----------



## Speculo (7 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Avisa cuando pase eso, ya estoy oficialmente bajista, aunque hay que respetar los posibles rebotes.



Pues ahí lo tienes. Todo en soportes. Pero absolutamente todo.
Sería raro que se rompiera todo a la primera, pero ahí está.


Ya saben ustedes. No se compra en resistencias y no se vende en soportes ... A no ser que se traspasen 

Buenas noches.


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buena partida la de hoy... mañana tenemos un "GAP" plano o ligeramente bajista.



Me voy a cagar en el botas... a estos niveles del SP500 ya deberia estar nadando en plusvalias... ¿Qué coño está pasando DP...? :



Saludos :


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Jul 2009)

Pues yo voy a ser la vocecilla de la prudencia ^__^!

Os recuerdo las gráficas semanales de Sentimiento, como esta última semana más del 50% estaba Bear. Con el cierre de hoy... ¿A cuánto se pondrá mañana?.

Prudencia hamijos ... que mañana más de uno se puede hacer "popo" como salgan regulares los resultados de Alcoa.

Mañana mi plan es ponerme bear en la subasta si no ha baja una barbaridad y salir pitando antes de las 10 Am, luego esperar y ver.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (7 Jul 2009)

DP HF está aligerando su cartera... hoy han salido todas las SQNM al mejor precio 3.95USD ....ha cerrado a 3.70USD.

Hay que realizar plusvalías que los gastos estivales son muy elevados.


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> DP HF está aligerando su cartera... hoy han salido todas las SQNM al mejor precio 3.95USD ....ha cerrado a 3.70USD.
> 
> Hay que realizar plusvalías que los gastos estivales son muy elevados.




Ahora al salir por patas de la bolsa lo llaman gastos estivales... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (7 Jul 2009)

He ampliado posición en VPHM ... con otras 2500acs + ... a 5.67USD.

ViroPharma Incorporated - Google Finance DP HF le otorga un Precio OBJ de 12.00USD


----------



## donpepito (7 Jul 2009)

Tengo mucho capital invertido, estoy haciendo caja... poco a poco.  no quiero tumbar el NASDAQ en dos días! :----)))


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He ampliado posición en VPHM ... con otras 2500acs + ... a 5.67USD.
> 
> ViroPharma Incorporated - Google Finance DP HF le otorga un Precio OBJ de 12.00USD



Menudo subidón pegaron estos pollos en febrero... 




donpepito dijo:


> Tengo mucho capital invertido, estoy haciendo caja... poco a poco.  no quiero tumbar el NASDAQ en dos días! :----)))



Pues tanga cuidado... creo que hay un HF queriendo entrar a saco en el mercado americano... le puede dejar en bowlings... :



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Jul 2009)

pasaba por aqui a saludar... ando agobiado con el currillo

tonuel,algo nuevo que deba saber aparte de lo de CaixaCat?


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pasaba por aqui a saludar... ando agobiado con el currillo
> 
> tonuel,algo nuevo que deba saber aparte de lo de CaixaCat?




Nada nuevo bajo el sol... es el momento de cambiar las palomitas por la cervecita en la piscina... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Jul 2009)

mañana es la luna no?

ostion


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Jul 2009)

HA-HA


AIG loses big round in lawsuit against Greenberg - Yahoo! Finance


HA-HA


Boeing to pay $580M for 787 parts plant - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## tonuel (7 Jul 2009)

Mañana llegarán los brotes verdes al parquet... :



Saludos


----------



## Alexandros (7 Jul 2009)

Hola a todos estos días tengo trabajo y acabo más tarde.


El ingles muy técnico lo llevo regular, a ver si hay alguien que pueda afinar más.

Goldman Sachs ha desaparecido de las pantallas de volumen de "Most Actives" durante varios días, computando la cantidad de dinero movido como total sin contar al "Hombre dorado que te jode"

Que extraño, el banco más influyene de Estados Unidos con problemillas informáticos sin importancia...si, claro.

*
CORRECTION: Program Trading Averaged 48.6 Percent of NYSE Volume during June 22-26
*


NEW YORK , July 7, 2009 --The New York Stock Exchange today issued a correction of the program-trading-data press release issued on Thursday, July 2, 2009. Due to an NYSE system error, *Goldman, Sachs & Co. was inadvertently omitted from the chart of most active firms*, but the firm’s program activity was included in the total level of programs as a percentage of NYSE volume, which remains unchanged at 48.6 percent. Certain of the other data are revised on the press release below, and on the attached chart, incorporating the omitted data as well as subsequent minor corrections relating to other firms. 

The data indicated that during June 22-26, program trading amounted to 48.6 percent of NYSE average daily volume of 3,449.8 million shares1, or 1,675.7 million program shares traded per day (Revised from 1,678.3 million program shares traded per day).

Program trading encompasses a wide range of portfolio-trading strategies involving the purchase or sale of a basket of at least 15 stocks. 

In all markets, program trading by member firms averaged 4,896.3 million shares a day during June 22-26 (Revised from 4,898.9 million shares a day). About 34.2 percent of program trading took place on the NYSE (Revised from 34.3 percent of program trading), 0.3 percent in non-U.S. markets and 65.5 percent in other domestic markets, including Nasdaq, NYSE Amex and regional markets.

NYSE, New York Stock Exchange > About Us > News & Events > News Releases > Press Release 07-07-2009

P.D: Vivan las caídas en los indices y las madres que los parieron. No nos merecemos otra cosa.


*QUEREMOS GUANO*​


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Jul 2009)

> *NEW YORK* , July 7, 2009 --The New York Stock Exchange today issued a correction of the program-trading-data press release issued on Thursday, July 2, 2009. Due to an NYSE system error, Goldman, Sachs & Co. was inadvertently omitted from the chart of most active firms, but the firm’s program activity was included in the total level of programs as a percentage of NYSE volume, which remains unchanged at 48.6 percent.


----------



## chollero (8 Jul 2009)

9,469.18 -178.61 ( - 1.85%)


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Jul 2009)




----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

A estas horas me ha dado por mirar el nikkei... no se por qué... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A estas horas me ha dado por mirar el nikkei... no se por qué...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



se toma muy en serio aquello de:
"Espera mi llegada con la primera luz del quinto día, al alba mira al este"
Será el 5 de Octubre.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZpwsKRpKS_M&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZpwsKRpKS_M&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


cuando estemos rodeados de trolles y conversos, tochovista acudirá a nuestro rescate


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jul 2009)

Buenos días, yo creo que el día hoy comenzará bajista y acabará alcista... 

Saludos...

PD: Y estoy corto...


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

A los buenos días!



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días, yo creo que el día hoy comenzará bajista y acabará alcista...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Y estoy corto...



¿que objetivo tienes?

Yo también estoy corto, creo que rebotaremos un poco en 2288, pero es probable que me cierre ahí.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> ¿que objetivo tienes?
> 
> Yo también estoy corto, creo que rebotaremos un poco en 2288, pero es probable que me cierre ahí.



Creo que el 2278 que dijiste no debería traspasarlo hoy por abajo y que rebotaremos hacia la zona 2350-70. El HCH está tan claro en Stoxx y S&P que todo el mundo se pondrá bajista y será ahí cuando peguen el subidón con el cierre de cortos...

Saludos....

Edito: Largo en Stoxx 2300, stop en 2278, objetivo 2350


----------



## pyn (8 Jul 2009)

Buenos días, creo que voy a hacer la primera incursión con los futuros, dan bastante más juego que las acciones. Debutaré con con los mini-ibex35.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos días, creo que voy a hacer la primera incursión con los futuros, dan bastante más juego que las acciones. Debutaré con con los mini-ibex35.



largo o corto?

Para ver el sentimiento gacelil y tal... 

Saludos....


----------



## pyn (8 Jul 2009)

¿A que hora salen los resultados de Alcoa? Creo que esa noticia se puede aprovechar para ganar algo en el intradia.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jul 2009)

*Miércoles 8
** A las 13.00:
*- ÍNDICE DE REFINANCIACIONES.
*Dato previo: 1.482,2-.

*- ÍNDICE DE PETICIONES DE PRÉSTAMO.
*Dato previo: 444,8.

* A las 16.30:
*- RESERVAS SEMANALES DE CRUDO.
*
* A las 21.00:
*- CRÉDITOS AL CONSUMO de mayo:
*Dato Previo: -15,680 mill.de dól. Previsión: -10.500 mill.de dól.

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (8 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce, si abre bajista me pondré largo, si abre alcista me pondré corto mira tú que técnica depuradísima  .


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (8 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> las cosas a su cauce, si abre bajista me pondré largo, si abre alcista me pondré corto mira tú que técnica depuradísima  .



no estarás metida en la trama que robo hace una semana el software de trading a goldman sachs???


lo digo porque ese sistema de trading es muy complejo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> las cosas a su cauce, si abre bajista me pondré largo, si abre alcista me pondré corto mira tú que técnica depuradísima  .



Pues al menos es una técnica... 

Te recomiendo que lo hagas sobre el futuro del Stoxx, el del Ibex es un timo... en IGM, puedes abrir minis por 20€. Espera los primeros minutos a que haga un mínimo y cuando veas que comienza a subir abre largos con stop un par de puntos por debajo del mínimo que ha hecho...

Suerte 

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (8 Jul 2009)

Creo que desde la plataforma de ahorro no hay derivados de bolsas europeas (al menos yo no lo veo), por eso comento lo del mini-ibex.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Id abriendo largos antes de que se acaben... :



Saludos


----------



## pyn (8 Jul 2009)

¿Alguien sabe la hora a la que presenta datos Alcoa?


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> cuando estemos rodeados de trolles y conversos, tochovista acudirá a nuestro rescate



Ya lo estamos... :o


Pero esperemos que de EEUU nos lleguen buenas noticias... 



Saludos


----------



## aksarben (8 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe la hora a la que presenta datos Alcoa?



En algún sitio dicen que a las 5 PM (ET), lo que sería ¿las 23 de aquí?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jul 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> En algún sitio dicen que a las 5 PM (ET), lo que sería ¿las 23 de aquí?



Sí, presenta al cierre del Wall Street...

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (8 Jul 2009)

Joder pues si presenta datos al cierra entonces nada, estaba preparando mi super táctica en función de ellos. Que por cierto, no se como lo veis los expertos, pero creo que hay demasiado sentimiento negativo y a poco que ese resultado sea "regular" todo dios va a ver brotes verdes. Palabra de gacela.


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe la hora a la que presenta datos Alcoa?



AMC, es decir, After Market Close.


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe la hora a la que presenta datos Alcoa?



Buenos días ^^!

Briefing.com: Earnings Calendar

After the close, pero hoy hay dos interesantes antes de la apertura. Pepsi y Family dollar.

Yo hoy sigo sin meter un duro. Ayer los muy perros cerraron en la principal linea de soporte y ni siquiera puedo hacer lo del sentimiento contrario porque hay disparidad de opiniones.

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jul 2009)

Pyn yo creo que ya hemos visto mínimos del día en Stoxx y S&P, en Ibex vete tú a saber, pero podría ser así. Si quieres abrir algo, abre un largo con stop en el mínimo que haya hecho.

Saludos...

PD: Hoy el Ibex como mucho, llegará a 9600


----------



## Speculo (8 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo hoy sigo sin meter un duro. Ayer los muy perros cerraron en la principal linea de soporte y ni siquiera puedo hacer lo del sentimiento contrario porque hay disparidad de opiniones.




Muy buenos días.

Estoy contigo. Estamos en soportes. Y los soportes han funcionado bien. A vigilar los 2300 del Stoxx, que de momento sirve de apoyo.
Como dije ayer, los 2400 quedan ya lejanos después de la bajada tan rara que tuvo a media tarde, pero hoy debería rebotar.

Como primer objetivo se pueden fijar los 2450 si logra superar los 2420.
Por abajo, pues el soporte de los 2300. Si lo perfora con alegría, apertura de cortos sin dudarlo demasiado. El punto de estallido serían los 2275, punto por donde pasa la clavicular del famoso HCH.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2009)

no es tiempo de aprovechar rebotillos ni de intradia hay que ponerse cortos y aguantar varios dias , el h-c-h es tan claro que muchos no lo ven


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Los 11000 están al caer... 

Ibex 35 a las 09:42; -1,19%

9406 puntos


Saludos


----------



## Bayne (8 Jul 2009)

Buenos días
En el IBEX veo menos fuerza en el rebote que en un pedo de una borrica vieja...


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Muy buenos días.
> 
> Estoy contigo. Estamos en soportes. Y los soportes han funcionado bien. A vigilar los 2300 del Stoxx, que de momento sirve de apoyo.
> Como dije ayer, los 2400 quedan ya lejanos después de la bajada tan rara que tuvo a media tarde, pero hoy debería rebotar.
> ...



Speculo es que precisamente me preocupa eso... hay mucha gente opinando que el soporte ha funcionado y que hoy toca un rebote para seguir bajando. 

Pero... mi opinión es que no... directamente al guano. Y encima con las tablas de sentimiento apuntando a una masificación de Osos en el parket, pues estoy bloqueado hay demasiada disparidad de datos, creo que es más sencillo lo de la moneda.

Seguiremos vigilantes ^__^


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2009)

el h-c-h es de libro , y de libro sera la pillada masiva de gacelas


----------



## chameleon (8 Jul 2009)

yo veo largos

TRE ha llegado a los 31 que dije

largo en TRE y acabo de entrar en MTS. STOP ceñido que estamos en soportes...

por cierto, ¿que hacen en MTS, comprarse y venderse a si mismos?


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Veo mucha a gacela sufrir... 


Ibex 35 a las 09:53; -1,33%

9393 puntos



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (8 Jul 2009)

buenos días, servidor no mueve un dedo hoy, estoy con Wataru, el HCH demasiado claro me parece a mí, y además estando lo de Alcoa, que tiene que provocar reacciones... que no es obligatorio operar, oiga

chameleon, ¿no esperas ni a ver si hay rebote en 9400 para ponerte largo? si queda un pelo para probarlo


----------



## chameleon (8 Jul 2009)

es que soy un poco nervioso


----------



## rosonero (8 Jul 2009)

Esta semana estoy off por el trabajo y veo que me estoy perdiendo todo el espectáculo.
Menuda primera hora del eurostoxx arriba y abajo y ahora rompe los 2300 y mira hacia el abismo ::

Suerte a todos, yo seguiré como espectador, al menos hasta que toque los 2280-2275.


----------



## Bambi (8 Jul 2009)

por cierto, que en caso de rebote SYV parecería una buena opción para ponerse largo, pero como digo servidor hoy cautela total


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Para paliar el sufrimiento de los larguistas les voy a dedicar el temazo del verano...


Va por usted Mulder... "tócame el windows..."



<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aBPw0NczboA&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aBPw0NczboA&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Jul 2009)

Buenos días
Quiero sangría
Se me han pegado las sábanas.
Si Ibex pierde 9410 al cierre,precipicio hasta 9250.
Allí es donde tengo abierto mi corto y quizás le añadiré otro.


----------



## Bayne (8 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> buenos días, servidor no mueve un dedo hoy, estoy con Wataru, el HCH demasiado claro me parece a mí, y además estando lo de Alcoa, que tiene que provocar reacciones... que no es obligatorio operar, oiga
> 
> chameleon, *¿no esperas ni a ver si hay rebote en 9400 para ponerte largo*? si queda un pelo para probarlo



Por ahora se ha parado ahí...


----------



## chameleon (8 Jul 2009)

curiosidades:

Newton era muy aficionado a la bolsa.
en una operación, compró el equivalente a 1 millón de $ de acciones de una empresa que tenía pinta de quebrar.

... y quebró


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Jul 2009)

a los buenos dias...creo que os olvidais de nuestros amigos...el petroleo y el euro-dollar...tan queridos por aqui ....hoy nos vamos al guano de cabeza ..ayer me la liaron bien pero hoy no pienso picar...
y el vix como va?alguien le sigue?


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.

Buena suerte Chameleon con esas 500acs en MTS.


----------



## chameleon (8 Jul 2009)

deja de espiar


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (8 Jul 2009)

me gustaria meter unos largos a san y tre pero no tengo cojones la verdad


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> deja de espiar



El software de goldman es la caña... 


Saludos


----------



## Bambi (8 Jul 2009)

en defensa de chameleon:


09:22 Bruselas autoriza la adquisición de Noble European Holdings por ArcelorMittal

La Comisión Europea ha dado el visto bueno a la compra holandesa Noble European Holdings -filial de la estadounidense Noble International- por el grupo siderúrgico ArcelorMittal. El Ejecutivo comunitario considera que la actividad de ambas compañías en el sector del acero soldado no se solapan en la UE y sólo lo hacen de manera poco significativa a escala mundial.



aunque ya supongo que las habrá comprada simplemente para realizar la jugadita de marras que ya conocemos

eso sí espero que no hayas invertido el MILLON DE DOLARES !!!11 que sacaste por no destruir el mundo con un leiser


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (8 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El software de goldman es la caña...
> 
> 
> Saludos




Oye sabeis si el software de goldman se puede poner en linux?


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Te acompaño con 2000acs a 21,70€ -MTS- siempre reparte jugosas plusv.


----------



## Bayne (8 Jul 2009)

Nos quedamos instalados en los alrededores del 9.400, lateral en espera de los Usanos...


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Al tito le estamos dando bien hoy... :


8,15€; -2,34%


Saludos


----------



## Bambi (8 Jul 2009)

el eurostoxx parece que respeta también los 2300, parece que por lo menos nos podremos tomar el café tranquilos


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> el eurostoxx parece que respeta también los 2300, parece que por lo menos nos podremos tomar el café tranquilos



El botas se va de cabeza a los 3€ desde los 8,75... y yo estuve allí... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El software de goldman es la caña...



Mi sueño siempre fue hacerme un software como ese 

Leí hace tiempo la historia de un informático que sufrió la guerra de ex-Yugoslavia, cada vez que salía de casa le acosaban los francotiradores y lo pasó realmente mal.

Al acabar la guerra se fue a Londres y trabajó para varios bancos, hasta que se le ocurrió hacer un programa, bastante bueno, que gestionaba todos los futuros del eurex en un simple PC con pocos recursos y mucho más rápido de lo que hacía el propio software de Eurex. Es decir encaminamiento de contratos y gestión de órdenes en tiempo real.

Trataron de vendérselo al propio Eurex, pero no quisieron el programa.

Al final modificó el software para aprovechar "ineficiencias del mercado" y ahora gana 9 millones de euros al año de forma completamente automática.

El sueño de todo programador que se dedique a la bolsa.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mi sueño siempre fue hacerme un software como ese




Pues... *cómprese el windows*... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues... *cómprese el windows*...



Es que....¡este señor usa Linux!!


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

El botas lo tiene instalado en el bunker en SANTANDER, allí tiene el centro de operaciones, vamos el WHQ.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El botas lo tiene instalado en el bunker en SANTANDER, allí tiene el centro de operaciones, vamos el WHQ.




Pues hoy parece que nadie quiere sus papeles y se los está tragando... :




> *TRADING BANCO SANTANDER: Ha perforado un canal bajista de corto plazo*
> 
> 06/07/2009 - 14:06 - MADRID, 06 JUL. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Si analizamos el gráfico intradía de las últimas semanas podemos ver cómo en la sesión de hoy éste ha sido perforado a la baja, y con fuerte volumen de contratación. Por este motivo, y si la formación chartista no falla, cabría apostar por una continuidad de los retrocesos para las próximas sesiones que acerque al título hacia niveles de soporte cercanos a los 7,70-7,80 € (proyección mínima teórica del canal bajista perforado).
> 
> De todas formas, no podemos descartar que en el muy corto plazo se recupere de parte de las caídas y antes de continuar con los retrocesos realice un “throw back” al canal perforado a la baja.





Saludos


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Banco Santander ha firmado hoy el acuerdo para la futura construcción de su quinto Centro de Proceso de Datos (CPD), en el Polígono Industrial que se está desarrollando en el municipio de Marina-Medio Cudeyo. Se prevé que el 'búnker' informático se podría construir en un plazo en torno a 18 meses.

Según informó la entidad bancaria, tras el análisis de distintas alternativas de ubicación, Marina-Cudeyo cumple "al máximo" con las expectativas del banco en cuanto a la viabilidad técnica y económica del proyecto, situación, dimensión de la parcela, seguridad y precio.


La parcela elegida, con una ubicación "estratégica", tiene una dimensión de 300.000 metros cuadrados, lo que, según la entidad, ofrece un potencial de crecimiento futuro a las instalaciones, "con las consiguientes sinergias que generará a su alrededor".


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Aún falta más de un año para que lo acaben... antes de eso lo habremos dejado KO... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Tonuel parece que ....con el SAN...


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel parece que ....con el SAN...



El de la foto que es... ¿un travelo...? :


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Es de la ministra AIDA... ella estuvo trabajando de BECARIA en una CAJITA llamada CAJASUR... no duró ni dos meses...


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Es de la ministra AIDA... ella estuvo trabajando de BECARIA en una CAJITA llamada CAJASUR... no duró ni dos meses...



Ya decia yo... se ve que es la inteligente del gobierno... 







Saludos


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Escabachina para los cortos.... esto se va a dar la vuelta.... ya mismo.


----------



## Bayne (8 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Escabachina para los cortos.... esto se va a dar la vuelta.... ya mismo.



¿Intuición?:


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

No, el programa de GS, tiene un modo para activar... REVERSE MARKET... PUSH HERE!


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Jul 2009)

Nanai
Si rompe el cuadrado hacia abajo son 90 puntos de caída en un plas!!
9300 en el horizonte.

Todos a empujar leñe!!


----------



## chameleon (8 Jul 2009)

hasta las 15:00 nada...
podemos irnos a la piscina tranquilamente


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No, el programa de GS, tiene un modo para activar... REVERSE MARKET... PUSH HERE!




Venda y váyase a la playa... que no le pase como a pepón... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Has visto las posis para llevarse arriba a MTS... + altas que el precio actual!!! xd


----------



## Bambi (8 Jul 2009)

sólo si el stoxx respeta chame, si no puede haber sustos

El PIB de la eurozona cae casi un 5% en un solo año - Expansión.com


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

No, esto va pá arriba!

Además estoy trabajando... hasta agosto no tengo vacaciones FULL TIME.


----------



## Speculo (8 Jul 2009)

Hoy lo que están haciendo es.... Nada. Engañar a la gente.
Sigo pensando que entrar ahora en cualquier dirección es jugársela. Si esto va a caer, no veo por qué no se espera a la rotura de soportes. Nadie va a comprar nada en un cambio claro de tendencia a la baja y en verano.
Y si se está dentro, que sea corto, pero cuidado con lo rebotes. Stop alargado para no perder dinero a lo tonto.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Jul 2009)

como el vix rompa ese canal hacia arriba...ya veras que risa con la RV
corto en 9440 con 2 minis objetivo 9350 sin stop


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Tampoco hay que paralizarse... se pueden hacer operaciones intradía.


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

A las 0940 GMT, los títulos de Banesto caían un 1,2% a EUR7,26, en línea con el IBEX-35. 

"Los resultados fueron muy buenos, con una poderosa evolución del margen de intermediación y provisiones menores de lo esperado", dijo Carlos Peixoto, de BPI. "Me sorprende que no veamos mayor reacción de la acción". 

*Peixoto, que recomienda acumular sobre Banesto*, señaló que espera que los analistas incrementen sus estimaciones de resultados por estas cifras, que podrían impulsar la acción. 

Los títulos de Banesto han descendido un 6,5% desde comienzos de año, en línea con el resto de bancos de mediano tamaño españoles. Aunque el banco hasta ahora ha mostrado relativa fortaleza ante la crisis económica, la mayoría de analistas prefiere los grandes bancos -Santander y Banco Bilbao Bizcaya Argentaria SA (BBV)- ambos tienen exposición a los mercados emergentes. 

El Producto Interior Bruto de España descendió en el primer trimestre un 2,9% interanual, su mayor caída en 40 años.

Los bancos tienen que hacer frente a una tasa de desempleo en España que se ha duplicado en menos de un año hasta el 18,7% y a una dolorosa corrección del mercado inmobiliario. 

Página web de la compañía: Banesto


----------



## Speculo (8 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tampoco hay que paralizarse... se pueden hacer operaciones intradía.



Sí, bueno, la adrenalina nunca viene mal... 

Hablaba de la tendencia a medio plazo. Aunque yo ahora veo complicado hasta el intradía, para jugarse unos durillos en él, que cada cual haga lo que considere más oportuno.

He estado a punto de pillar una pocas MTS, pero la veo muy débil y en tendencia muy bajista. Yo sólo estaría ahí dentro unas horas por si pega un latigazo y fuera. Y con un stop cortísimo, que ya se sabe lo que hace el valor en minutos.


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Jul 2009)

Rompió parriba
A ver si da el cabezazo en 9460 y vuelta a las andadas.

Me voy al jalcampos a avituallarme que tengo talarañas en la fresquera.
Chao.


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

MTS... puede buscar los 20,40€ o dispararse hasta los 24,xx€ ... me inclino por la subida.


----------



## Bambi (8 Jul 2009)

el témido 2300 de eurostoxx (vease imagen adjunta) se está aguantando, tampoco hay que hacerse popó todavía, pero ojo hoy tenemos resultados de la Aluminium Company, y la semana que viene si no me equivoco de los banquitos eso si que puede tirar el chiringo bien abajo


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

El equipo de *Teun Draaisma*, gurú de _Morgan Stanley_ y uno de nuestros analistas fundamentales preferidos, nos comenta en su última nota semanal que elevan su ponderación en la renta variable europea hasta neutral desde infraponderar, debido a la mejora de varios indicadores en las últimas semanas. Sin embargo, todavía se mantienen lejos de ser alcistas y considera que existe un 47% de probabilidad de que los índices suban a seis meses vista.

*Nos movemos desde infraponderar a neutral en acciones. *Algunas circunstancias han mejorado en las últimas semanas: la rentabilidad de los bonos han retrocedido (el bono a 10 años ha caído hasta el 3,48% desde el 3,95%), el sentimiento (alcistas de la AAII menos bajistas) ha retrocedido desde +11 hasta -21, y los precios de las acciones han caído (en torno al 8% desde el máximo de junio). Nuestro indicador de Riesgo ha girado a neutral desde vender. Nuestro conjunto de indicadores Market Timing (MTIs) continúan sugiriendo que existe un 47% de probabilidad de que los mercados suban en los próximos 6 meses.

*Mantener la mente abierta.* No estamos girando a alcistas, y ahora estamos un 5% sobreponderados en liquidez, neutral en acciones y un 5% infraponderados en bonos gubernamentales. Consideraríamos volvernos más positivos si tuviéramos más certeza de que el mínimo en el ciclo de beneficios y de precios inmobiliarios están más cerca, y si nuestro indicador Market Timing nos da una señal de compra (CMTI < -0,5). Consideraríamos ser más bajistas si los tipos suben demasiado, si las perspectivas de crecimiento se deterioran, o si nuestro MTIs nos da una señal de venta (CMTI > +0,5). Nuestro precio objetivo para el MSCI Europe se mantiene en los 850 puntos, en caso alcista este precio ascendería a 1.200 puntos.


----------



## aksarben (8 Jul 2009)

Primera prueba de CFD: TRE 31,15 -> 31,56. Para unos cafés.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> Primera prueba de CFD: TRE 31,15 -> 31,56. Para unos cafés.



Mañana ves a por la madalenas... :o




Saludos


----------



## aksarben (8 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mañana ves a por la madalenas... :o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Todo a su tiempo 

Pa mí que esto de los CFDs no es mi estilo...


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

<table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td><table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td><table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td width="500">PRODUCCIÓN INDUSTRIAL ALEMANIA </td> <td align="center"> </td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="4" class="etiqueta_subtitular">Sorprende positivamente</td></tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr><td class="etiqueta_lineatitular">




</td></tr> <tr><td>




</td></tr> <tr><td>




</td></tr> <tr><td class="etiqueta_cuerpo_mini"> En mayo sube un 3,7% frente a un retroceso del 2,6% de abril y unas previsiones de +0,5%. En tasa interanual desciende un 17,9% vs una caída del 20% esperada por el consenso de analistas y un -22,3% de abril.
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2009)

I feel fear !


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Jul 2009)

venga mi pequeño indice, ven con papa..


----------



## Deudor (8 Jul 2009)

Lo que tenemos hoy es unos bandazos guapos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jul 2009)

La verdad es que no nos damos mucha cuenta, pero:
1 de julio máximo Ibex 9934
8 de julio mínimo Ibex 9386
*Diferencia -548 puntos
*
Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

El 15 de JULIO, se van a enterar el BOTAS y sus amiguitos!!!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Jul 2009)

yo lo de los 540 puntos es a lo que mas respeto le tengo.....pero no tenemos que tomarlo como un acto de fe....yo por lo menos voy a ignorar que esta ahi de momento...no quiero mas largos


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La verdad es que no nos damos mucha cuenta, pero:
> 1 de julio máximo Ibex 9934
> 8 de julio mínimo Ibex 9386
> *Diferencia -548 puntos
> ...




yo si que me he dado cuenta... SAN 8,75 ----> 8,20 


Y los +1230 puntos ahora mismo sobre el Dow tampoco son moco de pavo... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> yo lo de los 540 puntos es a lo que mas respeto le tengo.....pero no tenemos que tomarlo como un acto de fe....yo por lo menos voy a ignorar que esta ahi de momento...no quiero mas largos



Creo que lo que quería decir LCASC es que tenemos tendencia bajista fuerte.

Por cierto, ayer el VIX rompió la directriz bajista, desde mitad de junio, o principios de julio más o menos, está subiendo con volumen creciente.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2009)

Volumen descendiente en futuros vencimiento septiembre...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Volumen descendiente en futuros vencimiento septiembre...





Mulder dijo:


> Creo que lo que quería decir LCASC es que tenemos tendencia bajista fuerte.
> 
> Por cierto, ayer el VIX rompió la directriz bajista, desde mitad de junio, más o menos, está subiendo con volumen creciente.




Guano time right now


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Jul 2009)

mmmmm yo pensaba en la pauta de caidas que venimos viendo desde marzo son de 540 puntos mas o menos (excepto una que fue de 640) con lo que ya no le quedaria recorrido a la baja...pues ya estariamos alli
estos soportes van a ser dificiles de roer


----------



## Deudor (8 Jul 2009)

Tonuel un mindundi alcista al lado de este.

Safe Haven | Where Are We in This Bear Market?

Molaría un careo entre el Juan Luis Garcia Alejo de Inversis y al Adam Brochert este.


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

¿como veis FCC para largos? 

Estos días ha hecho un supergap bajista que aun no ha cerrado, me gustaría entrar en 27 justos aprovechando el (posible) cierre del gap.


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Hace unas semanas estuve viendo la posibilidad de entrar, pero prefiero lo + explosivo, MTS es mi favorita.

ACS, tiene proyección.


----------



## Deudor (8 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hace unas semanas estuve viendo la posibilidad de entrar, pero prefiero lo + explosivo, MTS es mi favorita.
> 
> ACS, tiene proyección.



MTS ha perdido un 10% en la semana, Saint gobain u otras del metal también. Incluso han caido en esa proporción los metales esta semana.
No me fiaba un pelo de MTS.


----------



## Bambi (8 Jul 2009)

chameleon ojo a TRE que no está el horno para aguantar valores

donpepito no te parece que hay un ligero wishful thinking por parte del fundador de Zinkia:
Zinkia apuesta por la eclosión de su negocio en 2011 en Cincodias.com

¿o compras para vender trás el previsible calentón?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jul 2009)

*Índice de refinanciaciones sube +15,2% a 1.707,7 desde el 1.482,2 de la semana pasada.
*
Tasa media de tipos de préstamo a 30 años queda igual al 5,34%.
*
Índice de peticiones de préstamos suben +10,9% a 493,1 desde el 444,8 de la semana pasada.
*
La parte de todo el movimiento hipotecario que corresponde a refinanciaciones subió al 48,4% desde el 46,4% de la semana pasada.

*El índice de compras subió un 6,7% a 285,6 desde el 267,7 la semana anterior.
*
Datos positivos en general, pero hay que tener en cuenta que la semana pasada tuvo un dia menos y que no se compensan el batacazo de la anterior con bajada del 30%.

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Jul 2009)

Yo he cerrado el corto hace un rato, si sube lo vuelvo a abrir, ganar dinero está bien pero, ¿y lo tranquilo que está uno sin tener que vigilar la pantalla?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jul 2009)

*Familly Dollar:* Da resultados de +0,62$ mejores de lo esperado que eran +0,59$ y mayores que los del año pasado que fueron +0,46$.

*Ericsson:* Firma un trato con operadores chinos por valor de 1.700 millons de dólares.

*Pepsi Bottling:* Da resultados de 0,96$ mejor de lo esperado que eran +0,73$.

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (8 Jul 2009)

TRE se va a disparar
ya están con la lista de compras ordenes 434. ayer la hundieron con ordenes 939. sólo hay que mirar esos números.

MTS tengo el stop en 21.49. no ha hecho lo que pensaba pero las voy a aguantar.
al menos me quedo hasta el subidón americano


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Jul 2009)

mecachis en la mar!


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Veo últimamente mucho wishful thinking alcista... 



Saludos


----------



## Deudor (8 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo he cerrado el corto hace un rato, si sube lo vuelvo a abrir, ganar dinero está bien pero, ¿y lo tranquilo que está uno sin tener que vigilar la pantalla?



Yo duermo tranquilo con mi ETF inverso sobre Eurostoxx50 apalancado 100%.
No lo toco (tipo Tonuel), si veo claros rebotes compro acciones sueltas, pero el fondo se queda.(No me pillará fuera el megacrack).


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

No, yo no voy a comprar a POCOYO...


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

MTS tiene una orden de 10.000 en 21,50€ en cuanto se lo coma... nos vamos pá arriba... solo hay que mantenerlas... para ganar!

Lo mismo compro otras 1000acs.


----------



## chameleon (8 Jul 2009)

he vendido TRE, 80 centimitos. para resarcirme de la cagada de ayer con POP

a TRE le estoy sacando ya bastantes centimos con la tontería del lateral

DP, yo veo muchas ventas, no han parado las ordenes en packs de 1000 y 2000 desde que empezó la sesión
ojo que se pone 21.48


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Si, dudo mucho que nos vayamos a los 21,00€ ... yo no venderia ahora mismo, este valor sube en cuestión de minutos, ellos se encargan de poner las posis.


----------



## Speculo (8 Jul 2009)

MTS está muy sobrevendido. La verdad es que podría rebotar bastante.
Sólo habría que fijarse en los 21,00 .


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

He comprado + a 21,45€ .... doble o nada!


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Además tenemos los "catalizadores" como me gusta esta palabra.. para las subidas en USA... las hipotecas crecen un +10% y hay buenos resultados de empresas.... PEPSI +21%


----------



## Bambi (8 Jul 2009)

has hecho bien con las TRE chameleon, yo creo que no da para mucho más hoy y con los datos de esta noche es arriesgado aguantar

¿alguien está al loro de los futuros de los yanquis? supongo que se prevee sesión tranquila en espera de resultados


----------



## Speculo (8 Jul 2009)

El BUND cierra su gap y va por los 121.95 . Puede haber rebote alcista en la bolsa . Mucho ojo .


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Nos vamos al hoyo... los americanos están de mi parte... :




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> has hecho bien con las TRE chameleon, yo creo que no da para mucho más hoy y con los datos de esta noche es arriesgado aguantar
> 
> ¿alguien está al loro de los futuros de los yanquis? supongo que se prevee sesión tranquila en espera de resultados



S&P en 883,3 ahora mismo...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Hoy cerramos en verde, verde.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy cerramos en verde, verde.











Saludos


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Los creadores de mercado, están volviendo a sus origenes... cierre en verde!


----------



## javso (8 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Saludos



Mmmm, expectación ante la apertura yanki...
Yo tb estoy por la subida hoy. Cerramos en verde


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los creadores de mercado, están volviendo a sus origenes... cierre en verde!











Saludos :


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Los soportes se cortarán cual mantequilla fina... :



Saludos :


----------



## Deudor (8 Jul 2009)

La única cosa que no me encaja con que esta corrección sea un guano guapo, es la bajada de los metales preciosos. Sube la volatilidad, baja la bolsa, baja el petróleo, pero ¿Por que baja tanto el Oro y Pt?


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Esto son solo recortes, ya lo hemos comentado... el mercado necesita nuevos inversores, el precio de las accs ha corregido 8%


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> La única cosa que no me encaja con que esta corrección sea un guano guapo, es la bajada de los metales preciosos. Sube la volatilidad, baja la bolsa, baja el petróleo, pero ¿Por que baja tanto el Oro y Pt?



Tampoco hace falta que sea esta semana el megacrack... con que vayamos bajando... aunque sea porque vayamos en reserva... sobra... :



Saludos


----------



## chollero (8 Jul 2009)

javso dijo:


> Mmmm, expectación ante la apertura yanki...
> Yo tb estoy por la subida hoy. Cerramos en verde



como rompamos los 2300 vamos a cerrar en verde. pero en verde putrefacto


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Jul 2009)

Si no se pierden los 875 no hay demasiado problema, el problema es que se pierdan. O no... ya veremos.

Estoy mirando compañías con soportes cercanos, una de ellas podría ser IBE, el primer soporte lo tiene en 5.22 y el segundo en 5.16, si tontease el Sp por los 875/6 sin unas ganas locas de bajar compro (Si no me rajo),

He estado mirando Mittal, pero el primer soporte está en los 16 € 0_o según los de R4. Vamos mucho riesgo.

En resumen sigo fuera... y cada vez más acojonado.
Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Family Dollar Stores Inc. (FDO) registró una ganancia de US$87,7 millones, o 62 centavos por acción, durante el tercer trimestre de su año fiscal, un incremento del 36% frente al beneficio de US$64,7 millones, o 46 centavos por acción, del mismo período del año anterior.


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

Yo también creo que hoy toca verde, el guano ya vendrá mañana.

He entrado hace un rato en FCC largo, que San Apapusio Bendito me asista.

Lo cierto es que no he entrado yo, se ha ejecutado la orden mientras hacía la siesta


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Demasiado tiempo laterales para que venga el subidón... osea que ya saben lo que toca... 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Jul 2009)

Ooooooooooooh yeahhhhh
Cerrado corto en BBVA entrada a 9.02 compradas en 8.73


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2009)

Ojo, esto es un aviso a navegantes:

Hace unos días recomendé este valor para apostar por bajadas en stoxx50.

Pues bien, si podeis verlo en vuestros programas, observad como ayer hubo un sospechosissismo volumen historicamente alto.

El volumen, siempre es comprador, no¿?


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

15:00-15:30


Reclutamiento gaceleril.... 


Acuérdense que el gran público sólo sabe entrar comprado... :



Saludos


----------



## Bayne (8 Jul 2009)

Yo también veo verde esta tarde


----------



## sarkweber (8 Jul 2009)

*Diasdebolsa: "Las manos fuertes prepararán el mercado para septiembre"*

De cara al verano, Alberto Iturralde, director de Diasdebolsa.com,cree que el movimiento que se produce en la época estival es en falso. En este sentido, comenta que las manos fuertes preparan el mercado para que cuando regresen los inversores pequeños al mismo en septiembre se encuentren con una sensación, ya sea alcista o bajista. Además, explica que por lo general las manos fuertes invitan a comprar y después de un plazo corto de tiempo los mercados se giran. Pero los grandes inversores ya han colocado los títulos que necesitaban colocar en el mercado. Al respecto, considera que habría que estar muy atentos a la evolución de las bolsas.

Diasdebolsa: "Las manos fuertes prepararán el mercado para septiembre" - Intereconomía


----------



## chameleon (8 Jul 2009)

no se puede decir menos y cobrar tanto...


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Alberto Iturralde dijo:


> el movimiento que se produce en la época estival es en falso. Las manos fuertes preparan el mercado para que cuando regresen los inversores pequeños al mismo en septiembre y se encuentren con una sensación, ya sea alcista o bajista. Además, por lo general las manos fuertes invitan a comprar y después de un plazo corto de tiempo los mercados se giran. Pero los grandes inversores ya han colocado los títulos que necesitaban colocar en el mercado. Hay que estar muy atentos a la evolución de las bolsas.








Saludos :o


----------



## sapito (8 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Ojo, esto es un aviso a navegantes:
> 
> Hace unos días recomendé este valor para apostar por bajadas en stoxx50.
> 
> ...



Me lo explicas un poco más, porfa?


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Jul 2009)

CNBC live.
Hablan de un nuevo escándalo
SKY CAPITAL
¿Me he perdido algo estos días o es novedad?
6 tíos se han entregado al FBI y han cantado de plano.


----------



## Speculo (8 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Ojo, esto es un aviso a navegantes:
> 
> Hace unos días recomendé este valor para apostar por bajadas en stoxx50.
> 
> ...



Pues que me corrija alguien si quiere, pero el volumen es volumen. No es necesariamente comprador.
Es decir, a ver si me explico bien, el volumen son transacciones y una transacción es una compra-venta. Uno compra y el otro vende. La transacción siempre es así. Habría que mirar qué volumen de compra y de venta ha tenido el valor. Si acabó en positivo, no necesariamente implica que el volumen fuera comprador en su mayoría.

Y lo dejo que me estoy mareando..


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues que me corrija alguien si quiere, pero el volumen es volumen. No es necesariamente comprador.
> Es decir, a ver si me explico bien, el volumen son transacciones y una transacción es una compra-venta. Uno compra y el otro vende. La transacción siempre es así. Habría que mirar qué volumen de compra y de venta ha tenido el valor. Si acabó en positivo, no necesariamente implica que el volumen fuera comprador en su mayoría.
> 
> Y lo dejo que me estoy mareando..



Un volumen alto cuando se sube también puede indicar que entra dinero comprador que no 'existía' antes y un volumen alto a la baja que sale dinero del valor. Lo cierto es que el volumen suele medir el número de transacciones pero hay indicadores para detectar que dinero es de los leoncios y cual de las gacelas.

Aunque eso ya lo sabes.


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Jul 2009)

Mixtables
La apariencia general del mercado es distribución
Si el volumen aumentó y el precio está estático,está distribuyendo.
Después catacrock


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Jul 2009)

A ver si sube un poquito para ponerme corto otra vez


----------



## Bayne (8 Jul 2009)

Pues nos vamos abajo, esto no lo levanta ni la Pataki


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esto son solo recortes, ya lo hemos comentado... el mercado necesita nuevos inversores, el precio de las accs ha corregido 8%



DP...nos está privando usted de su majestuosa firma... :





Haga el favor de revisarla... gracias... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Espero que lleveis puestos los stops gacelillas... :










Saludos


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Chameleon... ya le dado al botón de MTS, ahora nos vamos!


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Esas son LIMITED EDITION for SEPTEMBER / OCTOBER!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Me lo explicas un poco más, porfa?




Sí teneis programas para seguir los valores, buscar en días ese mismo valor, y vereis que ayer se compraron como 500% de lo normal en el mismo, es decir que entró bastante pasta, ( o salió bastante pasta), aunque para meter todo eso ahi, tiene que ser gente que la tenga en un sólo montón...

El ticker es BXX.


----------



## chameleon (8 Jul 2009)

no entiendo lo que hacen con MTS, que valor tan raro
marean la perdiz con las posiciones sin ejecutar ninguna compra/venta
y el último precio está 4 ó 5 por arriba o abajo

y todo lleno de órdenes saltarinas, que se crean y cancelan en segundos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Mixtables
> La apariencia general del mercado es distribución
> Si el volumen aumentó y el precio está estático,está distribuyendo.
> Después catacrock




Pero lo has mirado en la gráfica, de verdad que es como poco curioso. Si me dejo llevar por el whisful thinking, pues diría que ha entrado todo un jeque arabe, pero por otro lado, digamos que considero más razonable que haya sido resultando de comprar a mercado, con valor subiendo, antes que de vender.


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Es la versión 3.0 RELEASE CANDIDATE, que todavía tiene algún bug... no termina de ir fina! XD


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

Últimamente los índices están haciendo movimientos muy extraños, los más extraños que he visto en mi relativamente corta carrera de trader.

Son movimientos erráticos muy díficiles de predecir, lateralidad abrumadora, aunque yo creo que nos vamos al guano, no digo hoy pero si de aquí a final de julio tal como comentaba ayer.

En los próximos días podríamos subir un poco y seguiríamos respetando la tendencia bajista. Creo que eso es lo que nos toca ahora hasta más o menos el 13 de julio que viene, pero lo ocultarán muy bien para que aparente bajada.

edito: tampoco estoy muy seguro de que subamos, lo veo ligeramente así en los gráficos y nada más.


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Jul 2009)

Mixtables
Le dieron a BXX un empentón cuando caía.
Hoy está haciendo lateral.
Si se sale por debajo puede ser crujido gacelero de órdago.


----------



## Bayne (8 Jul 2009)

Nos vamos arriba, esta parece una escapada buena...

Edito: no he dicho nada...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Jul 2009)

Esto no tiene pinta de subir,a la minima que suben sueltan papel y papel...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Jul 2009)

Doble techo diario en el Ibex en 9455


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Jul 2009)

A ver si Ibex culmina un triángulo aunque sea zarrapastroso.
Recordad que 9410 es mi número mágico.
La batalla será aquí


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> A ver si Ibex culmina un triángulo aunque sea zarrapastroso.
> Recordad que 9410 es mi número mágico.
> La batalla será aquí



A su señar, ira y fuego


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

Parece que tenemos el típico lateral de indecisión total, hasta que tengamos los resultados de AA no vale la pena meterse.


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Jul 2009)

Pues han jodido el triángulo.
A ver con qué salen ahora,paciencia.


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Kujire.. se ha pasado al otro lado... strong buy!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Jul 2009)

A las 16.30:
- RESERVAS SEMANALES DE CRUDO.

Hay que estar guapos para recibir los datos.

A ver si abro un corto a las 16:29:59 y hay suerte.


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Jul 2009)

Mixtables
Mira como han vuelto a sujetar a BXX.Le duele un poquito el soporte XD


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire.. se ha pasado al otro lado... strong buy!



Me recuerda usted al alguien que conozco bien... pero de sentimiento contrario... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (8 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Pero lo has mirado en la gráfica, de verdad que es como poco curioso. Si me dejo llevar por el whisful thinking, pues diría que ha entrado todo un jeque arabe, pero por otro lado, digamos que considero más razonable que haya sido resultando de comprar a mercado, con valor subiendo, antes que de vender.



BXX ...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2009)

Sí Kujire, se quita la mini, que avise, por favor, que entonces me plantearía desertar...


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Todas las mañanas preparamos el BRIEF diario... para que los cortos tengan algo de recorrido.

No hay vuelta atrás.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Mixtables
> Mira como han vuelto a sujetar a BXX.Le duele un poquito el soporte XD



Ok, pero entonces según ustedes, quien compró ayer esa cantidad de papel¿?


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Chameleon... lo que está complicado es filtrar las ordenes de compra y venta en MTS, con el software que tienen, de ahí que muchas veces se autocompren (agencias) las posis, a determinados precios, es lo que tiene el llevar a la cot a un precio determinado.


----------



## chameleon (8 Jul 2009)

están subiendo a TRE. quieren que acabe en máximos del día


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

Cuidado los que estén cortos si se supera el máximo del día, hay recorrido al alza.

edito: superado!


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Ok, pero entonces según ustedes, quien compró ayer esa cantidad de papel¿?



Cualquiera.
Incluso podría ser autocartera.


----------



## Speculo (8 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Ok, pero entonces según ustedes, quien compró ayer esa cantidad de papel¿?



Según los gráficos que te he puesto y si los indicadores de volumen sirven para este tipo de productos, que supongo que sí, compraron, en su gran mayoría, inversores pequeños.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuidado los que estén cortos si se supera el máximo del día, hay recorrido al alza.
> 
> edito: superado!



Mantengo cortos con un par.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Según los gráficos que te he puesto y si los indicadores de volumen sirven para este tipo de productos, que supongo que sí, compraron, en su gran mayoría, inversores pequeños.



konkorde y cual es el otro¿?


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuidado los que estén cortos si se supera el máximo del día, hay recorrido al alza.
> 
> edito: superado!



:o








Saludos :


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuidado los que estén cortos si se supera el máximo del día, hay recorrido al alza.
> 
> edito: superado!



Si,pero para darle un cabezazo a la zona 8300 y caer knockeado.Eso como mucho.
El 8190 fué resistencia en la subida,parece lógico que ahora dé un leve soporte.

Pero caera... si.... slurp!!

Edito:
Hablo del DJI!!


----------



## Speculo (8 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuidado los que estén cortos si se supera el máximo del día, hay recorrido al alza.
> 
> edito: superado!



El Stoxx tendría que hacer un máximo en 2340 y venirse abajo. Esto confirmaría la tendencia bajista.
En el S&P podríamos tener un ataque a los 890/892 y tendría que venirse también abajo. Pero es que la resistencia de 886 está funcionando. Creo que ahí se están abriendo cortos y no la va a pasar.

Lo que pasa es que no hacen nada previsible. Cae mucho y luego no se recupera nada. O pega unos estirones hacia arriba extrañísimos.

No sé, yo hoy he hecho un par de operaciones y le he dado al botón en cuanto he visto una ganancia mínima. No me atrevo a más.
Estoy como ayer. O se rompen soportes o me espero a que suba hasta un punto razonable y me la juego.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Sí Kujire, se quita la mini, que avise, por favor, que entonces me plantearía desertar...




Si se quita la mini los que estén cerca la pueden flipar... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Aquí tienes una foto de una forera....


Dos gacelas

Hermosas, suaves y elegantes son sus figuras.
Sencillas, trabajadoras, con sangre europea y latina.

Graciela, la esbelta morena, Adriana, la dulce y segura.
Son mis hijas. Las niñas, que un día siendo muy jovencitas
El Atlántico cruzaron.

Cuando éste hermoso país, se puso a llorar su amargura,
Cuando todos corrían, a ver detrás de la pantalla,


A USA marcharon, en busca de paz y trabajo.

Lo mismo que años atrás su padre y abuelos dejaron…
Amigos, hermanos, todo lo que habían logrado,

Fue muy duro para ellas, para mis hermosas gacelas.


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

Tonuel que hoy estemos guarreando hasta la extenuación no quiere decir que no se produzca el movimiento en algún momento antes de cerrar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jul 2009)

FMI: Anuncia que actualizará sus estimaciones de pérdidas bancarias en *octubre*.:

Saludos...

PD: Crudo: Reservas de crudo bajan 2,9 millones de barriles.
Destilados suben 3,7 millones de barriles.
Gasolina sube 1,9 millones de barriles.


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> FMI: Anuncia que actualizará sus estimaciones de pérdidas bancarias en *octubre*.:
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



Y seguro que las estimaciones serán justo después del guano mayor.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2009)

*Dow 8,187.25 +23.65 (0.29%)
S&P 500 882.68 +1.65 (0.19%)
Nasdaq 1,748.12 +1.95 (0.11%)*


----------



## Deudor (8 Jul 2009)

Se deinflan las ganancias.
Seguimos igual, las subidas muy flojitas.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2009)

Máximos crecientes guys...


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dos gacelas....



Donde mejor están las gacelas es en el plato... :



Mulder dijo:


> Tonuel que hoy estemos guarreando hasta la extenuación no quiere decir que no se produzca el movimiento en algún momento antes de cerrar.



Si..., y también esta tarde puede que llueva o que salga el sol... :




Saludos :o


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Gacela.. dando un buen corto ... al ex-perro cortista de DP HF.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Estaria bien que viniera ya el guano... más que nada para que dejáramos de decir tonterias... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Gacela.. dando un buen corto ... al ex-perro cortista de DP HF.



Esa imagen me la guardo... 


Y esta noche espero ponerle un gran nelson-owned... :



Saludos


----------



## Deudor (8 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Máximos crecientes guys...



Yo en USA no veo esos máximos crecientes.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Yo en USA no veo esos máximos crecientes.



ni tu ni nadie...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jul 2009)

Viendo la firma de tonuel, yo me puse corto en Cintra y BBVA cuando el Ibex estaba en 9580, hoy hemos tocado el 9386 y seguía en pérdidas en las dos...

Saludos...

Conclusión: Aunque aciertes el movimiento también puedes perder... :o


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Yo en USA no veo esos máximos crecientes.



Deben estar ud. y Tonuel ciegos.

Aunque en el caso de Tonuel es claramente porque no quiere ver.

Sin acritud.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Yo en USA no veo esos máximos crecientes.



Porque justo después se rompió la serie.

Vamos lo de siempre, que ibamos de puta madre hasta que empezamos a ir mal.


----------



## chameleon (8 Jul 2009)

me ha saltado stop en MTS, roto soporte
lástima


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Viendo la firma de tonuel, yo me puse corto en Cintra y BBVA cuando el Ibex estaba en 9580, hoy hemos tocado el 9386 y seguía en pérdidas en las dos...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Conclusión: Aunque aciertes el movimiento también puedes perder... :o



Yo opino que si ves el Ibex cayendo, lo mejor es entrar en un futuro del Ibex. Nunca es buena idea meterse en valores con la idea de que el índice principal caerá

Sobre todo si se trata del Ibex y sus valores.


----------



## Deudor (8 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> .
> 
> Sin acritud.



Acritud la que está pasando el SP en los 880.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2009)

Dow 8,167.53 +3.93 (0.05%)
*S&P 500 879.90 -1.13 (-0.13%)
Nasdaq 1,741.35 -4.82 (-0.28%)*
10y bond 3.44% 0.00 (0.00%)


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Deben estar ud. y Tonuel ciegos.
> 
> Aunque en el caso de Tonuel es claramente porque no quiere ver.
> 
> Sin acritud.




Pasaba por aqui a saludar y tal... 


-1,70%



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jul 2009)

Mínimo en el S&P 877,8... cuidadin aquí....

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pasaba por aqui a saludar y tal...



Eso no quiere decir que el S&P no estuviera haciendo máximos crecientes. Aquí se niega hasta lo que se ve claramente en el gráfico si es alcista.

Me parece una actitud vergonzosa.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso no quiere decir que el S&P no estuviera haciendo máximos crecientes. Aquí se niega hasta lo que se ve claramente en el gráfico si es alcista.
> 
> Me parece una actitud vergonzosa.



Lo ha hecho hasta que lo ha dejado de hacer...


Sólo queria decir eso...



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Jul 2009)

Corto a diestro y siniestroooo


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Telecinco está que se sale... a este ritmo los mínimos de marzo parecerán una broma... 



Saludos


----------



## Deudor (8 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso no quiere decir que el S&P no estuviera haciendo máximos crecientes. Aquí se niega hasta lo que se ve claramente en el gráfico si es alcista.
> 
> Me parece una actitud vergonzosa.



Como dice Ud. sin acritud.

Por cierto, aunque mi ceguera me impide ver esos máximo crecientes, si observo mínimos decrecientes. (Ambas cosas podrían ser compatibles, caso de existir los máximos crecientes).


----------



## Deudor (8 Jul 2009)

¡Venga, en este ataque vamos a por el 875!


----------



## bonoce (8 Jul 2009)

Ufff! no queda nada. Ya tenemos al Ibex en los tocando el supersoporte de los 9350. Si lo rompe la próxima parada por debajo de los 9000. 

Llevo corto desde mayo en el Ibex, San y BBVA y estoy a un paso de estar en positivo. (Si claro he ido promediando las posiciones) Esto para los que usáis stops. 
Al final lo único que hacéis es darle la pasta al broker porque no os coloca las ordenes en el mercado. Saben que al final recuperan.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jul 2009)

*de Cárpatos...*

Todo el mundo pendiente en el mundillo del gráfico del S&P 500. Como podemos ver en el adjunto, H-C-H muy claro, y *soporte muy peligroso en 873. Ahí andan la clavicular, la media de 200, soporte natural. Si lo pierde puede irse directo a 845 donde se encontraría con el soporte que forma el retroceso de Fibonacci del 38,2 % de toda la subida anterior y que el mini suele respetar de forma muy escrupulosa, por lo que la mayoría de hedge cerraría cortos ahí.*

Por encima, mientras no supere el 900, nadie piensa en otra cosa que no sean cortos.

En cuanto al comportamiento de las instituciones, tenemos que las compras siguen bajando de manera violenta y las ventas ahora sí que han subido. No de manera fuerte aún, pero se está rozando la señal de cortos, que aún no se ha dado.

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Como dice Ud. sin acritud...




Puede que el ibex acabe hoy en verde...



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Como dice Ud. sin acritud.
> 
> Por cierto, aunque mi ceguera me impide ver esos máximo crecientes, si observo mínimos decrecientes. (Ambas cosas podrían ser compatibles, caso de existir los máximos crecientes).



¿de verdad es tan complicado ver máximos crecientes en esta mierda de gráfico? 
(hasta que se ha caido, claro, pero lo comentábamos antes de que cayera)







Lo de mierda lo digo porque tiene poca calidad, no por otra cosa.


----------



## chollero (8 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿de verdad es tan complicado ver máximos crecientes en esta mierda de gráfico?
> (hasta que se ha caido, claro, pero lo comentábamos antes de que cayera)
> 
> 
> ...



y de que sirve ver graficos crecientes si se ha estampado la cotizacion?


----------



## Deudor (8 Jul 2009)

Abandono la polémica de los máximos crecientes. Hay dos máximos crecientes (de cinco máximos).
Prestemos atención a los mercados que vienen curvas.
Por cierto aparecen los cortos que estaban callados.


----------



## chollero (8 Jul 2009)

perdemos los 2300 con decision, seguimos viendo la tarde verde?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jul 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Al loro con el S&P



874,8 ahora o nunca...

Saludos...


----------



## Claca (8 Jul 2009)

¿A qué huelen los índices cuándo se despeñan?


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Puede que el ibex acabe hoy en verde...



Ibex 35 a las 17:24;  -2,01%

9328 puntos



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jul 2009)

Tonuel yo estoy con -xxx tu bajaste de las 4 cifras...? 

Saludos...

PD: Al final se parará en 2278 Mulder...


----------



## sarkweber (8 Jul 2009)

Claca dijo:


> ¿A qué huelen los índices cuándo se despeñan?



huelen a guano


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Claca dijo:


> ¿A qué huelen los índices cuándo se despeñan?




Adivínelo... :






Saludos


----------



## bonoce (8 Jul 2009)

Rotos todos los soportes a las 17,25. 9350 del IBEX, 875 del SP y escucha gran TONU, el botas a punto de perder los 8. 
Esta noche estás invitado ;-)


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel yo estoy con -xxx tu bajaste de las 4 cifras...?



De momento no... :o



Saludos


----------



## Deudor (8 Jul 2009)

El soporte del SP es el 873 - 872. Siguiente escalón. No puede ser tan facil como hasta ahora, tiene que haber algo de pelea en este escalón.


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

La bajada que acaba de ocurrir es la razón por la que hoy no me he metido en el Stoxx.

Han estado guarreando todo el día jodiendo a largos y cortos hasta que se han decidido.

Ahora mismo el obj. en el S&P son 860, puede que algo más porque estamos en una onda 3a de corto plazo y esta onda suele alargarse algo más, el Stoxx ya ha llegado a objetivo pero está alargando la onda.


----------



## Carolus Rex (8 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿de verdad es tan complicado ver máximos crecientes en esta mierda de gráfico?
> (hasta que se ha caido, claro, pero lo comentábamos antes de que cayera)
> 
> 
> ...



No es un gáfico, es una burla y con mínimos decrecientes, querais o no.


----------



## chollero (8 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La bajada que acaba de ocurrir es la razón por la que hoy no me he metido en el Stoxx.
> 
> Han estado guarreando todo el día jodiendo a largos y cortos hasta que se han decidido.
> 
> Ahora mismo el obj. en el S&P son 860, puede que algo más porque estamos en una onda 3a de corto plazo y esta onda suele alargarse algo más, el Stoxx ya ha llegado a objetivo pero está alargando la onda.



por eso te metiste largo esta mañana en FCC?


----------



## Speculo (8 Jul 2009)

bonoce dijo:


> Ufff! no queda nada. Ya tenemos al Ibex en los tocando el supersoporte de los 9350. Si lo rompe la próxima parada por debajo de los 9000.
> 
> Llevo corto desde mayo en el Ibex, San y BBVA y estoy a un paso de estar en positivo. (Si claro he ido promediando las posiciones) Esto para los que usáis stops.
> Al final lo único que hacéis es darle la pasta al broker porque no os coloca las ordenes en el mercado. Saben que al final recuperan.



Claro que sí. No poner stops en una operación de acciones vendidas cuya pérdida potencial tiende al infinito es de subnormales. Y los brokers lo saben. Por eso ellos se inventaron los stops.

Tú, que no eres subnormal, no utilizas stops, sólo promedias las pérdidas vendiendo más acciones.


----------



## chameleon (8 Jul 2009)

está muy difícil para tradear a corto plazo
barren cortos y largos. los soportes y resistencias se ganan y pierden por arte de magia.

la única pista que yo sigo es la volatilidad del valor estos meses, y teniendo en cuenta esto tratar de entrar cuando se pasa, (en intradía).

pero vamos chungo...


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

A ver si nos calmamos y disfrutamos del guano... es lo que todos estábamos esperando... al final era cuestión de timing... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jul 2009)

No entendía porque no bajaba más BBVA y he visto ahora que han vendido participaciones en Portugal Telecom... (por si a alguien le sirve de algo... )

Saludos...

Por cierto, el $ se está dando una buena contra el Yen...


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Habrá que mantener esas MTS, un par de días...


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

chollero dijo:


> por eso te metiste largo esta mañana en FCC?



No me meto largo en un valor porque el índice baje, yo analizo el valor independientemente de lo que haga el índice y me ha parecido buena entrada.

edito: el que no se mete al mercado ni hace previsiones, o las hace en una dirección solamente tiene poco valor como prediccionista y mucho como torero de salón.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Habrá que mantener esas MTS, un par de días...



Si, para mañana tiene buena pinta... aunque no seré yo el que compre sus papelitos...xD... 

Ésta era la que decian hace poco los analistos que se iba a los 40€... ¿no?


Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Jul 2009)

chollero dijo:


> por eso te metiste largo esta mañana en FCC?



Joder macho,no vas a dejar titere con cabeza...


----------



## Claca (8 Jul 2009)

Por cierto, si ahora empieza a subir la cosa que a nadie le extrañe. La última vez que apareció Pepon26 reconoció estar comprado sobre los 9300 y ya ha sido muy generoso con los cortos. No puede bajar más D) 

¿Hace mucho que no se prodiga por aquí, no?


----------



## Bayne (8 Jul 2009)

Si nos encabronamos entre nosotros desaparecerá la magia de este hilo, así que haced el favor de acabar con esta polémica chorra, todos fallamos y yo el primero, me autoowneo, por cierto


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto, si ahora empieza a subir la cosa que a nadie le extrañe. La última vez que apareció Pepon26 reconoció estar comprado sobre los 9300 y ya ha sido muy generoso con los cortos. No puede bajar más D)
> 
> ¿Hace mucho que no se prodiga por aquí, no?



Le aseguro que nos lee cada dia... lo que pasa es que no le apetece que le caigan hostias como panes... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

MTS... hasta los 24,00€ me las guardo, no tengo prisa por venderlas... ya sabes que los cortos solo tienden a ZERO.. y el cielo es nuestro limite!


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Cuando quiera... puede ir buscando una PICTURE de un perro dando "el corto" a una gacela!


----------



## chollero (8 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No me meto largo en un valor porque el índice baje, yo analizo el valor independientemente de lo que haga el índice y me ha parecido buena entrada.
> 
> edito: el que no se mete al mercado ni hace previsiones, o las hace en una dirección solamente tiene poco valor como prediccionista y mucho como torero de salón.



El que no se mete en el mercado es por que tiene otro sitio mas interesante donde meter el dinero, el que hace previsiones y no da una es como el que va a mear y no hecha gota tio

saludos


----------



## Deudor (8 Jul 2009)

Bueno, para el siguiente escalón en el SP. Vamos a por los 873 a ver que tal se comportan. son duros, también deberiamos de estar mareando la perdiz por ahi un rato.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cuando quiera... puede ir buscando una PICTURE de un perro dando "el corto" a una gacela!



Hoy no tengo tiempo de sacar a Nelson... la evolución de SP me tiene alucinado... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jul 2009)

Nuevo ataque bajista...

*S&P 873,6...

*Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Si nos encabronamos entre nosotros desaparecerá la magia de este hilo, así que haced el favor de acabar con esta polémica chorra, todos fallamos y yo el primero, me autoowneo, por cierto



La verdad es que estoy de acuerdo, pero no dejan de joderme un poco todos los torerístico-saloneros que predicen el guano todos los días del año y que no dieron pie con bola entre marzo y junio.

Me fastidia porque es la misma actitud estúpida de un pasapisero subnormal que no rebaja su pisito, es decir, mentalidad inflexible que está condenada a equivocarse una y otra vez, pero siguen en su pedestal imaginario aunque estén palmando una pasta por no vender con rebaja. Es mejor palmar un poco y esperar a la ocasión apropiada para entrar.

Algunos somos flexibles mentalmente, nos ponemos largos o cortos según lo veamos, ponemos stops y analizamos el mercado, nos podemos equivocar alguna vez, pero tratamos de ponernos en el bando apropiado enseguida que podemos. Acertamos más que los que se pasan la vida entera pensando en guano y palmamos mucho menos, eso cuando no se trata de los que están fuera de mercado contínuamente sin entrar nunca pero vienen a anunciar el guano gratuitamente sin más motivo que desearlo.

Tampoco quiero crear polémica, solo digo lo que pienso.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jul 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto, si ahora empieza a subir la cosa que a nadie le extrañe. La última vez que apareció Pepon26 reconoció estar comprado sobre los 9300 y ya ha sido muy generoso con los cortos. No puede bajar más D)
> 
> ¿Hace mucho que no se prodiga por aquí, no?



Por ahora lo va clavando:

9800 -> 8800 -> 11400 -> 3400

Esa era su predicción, por ahora no va nada mal... 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

chollero dijo:


> El que no se mete en el mercado es por que tiene otro sitio mas interesante donde meter el dinero, el que hace previsiones y no da una es como el que va a mear y no hecha gota tio
> 
> saludos



Prodíguese hombre, que hay más rentable que la bolsa o los futuros, estamos aquí para compartir esa información.


----------



## chollero (8 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Habrá que mantener esas MTS, un par de días...



yo que usted compraba mas para promediar digo, el acero a plazo corto tiene un gran horizonte sobre todo por el tema de que habra que construir bancos para que los parados se tumben al sol...

saludos


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Relájese Mulder... la verdadera fe sólo nos indica un camino... 


Antes de que usted vaya... Mr. Goldman y el tito Botín han ido y han vuelto... dos veces... :



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (8 Jul 2009)

en cualquier momento se puede dar la vuelta y dejar pillados a todos los cortistas
no sirve de nada analizar


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Jul 2009)

Yo estoy fuera, me tentaba quedarme corto por los resultados de Alcoa pero paso.

Prefiero quedarme fuera, demasiada tensión estos días con la bolsa, me ha ido bien, mejor no fastidiarla.


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

En el Stoxx acabamos de llegar al 2277, el objetivo que tenía pensado desde hace varios días, era 2278 realmente.

Ahora calculo el obj. de rebote.

edito: 2431 es lo que toca ahora.


----------



## Deudor (8 Jul 2009)

El soporte de los 873 es canela en rama. Va a costar.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Jul 2009)

El ibex parece que va a hacer un círculo.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> El soporte de los 873 es canela en rama. Va a costar.



Cervecita y una buena tumbona... 



Saludos


----------



## Deudor (8 Jul 2009)

Al final no va a llegar la sangre al rio.
El SP baja un 0,71 %. Eso no es nada.
Lateral bajista.


----------



## Condor (8 Jul 2009)

Gracioso que el último trimestre haya sido de subida cuando el PIB europeo ha bajado un ¿5%?, pero no será por mi que siempre dije que subidas serían con dinero "inorgánico" inyectado a mansalva (inflación). Con el mercado tan manipulado al alza, porque sí, lo que se hace difícil es saber cuando toca bajar y, por ende, ponerse corto. En todo caso no se tomen unas relajadas vacaciones con dinero dentro.


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

MTS es cíclica, no hay que vender con el PÁNICO... ya tocaran los 24,00€ antes de fin de mes.


----------



## carvil (8 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes ya veo que no es necesario


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La verdad es que estoy de acuerdo, pero no dejan de joderme un poco todos los torerístico-saloneros que predicen el guano todos los días del año y que no dieron pie con bola entre marzo y junio.
> 
> Me fastidia porque es la misma actitud estúpida de un pasapisero subnormal que no rebaja su pisito, es decir, mentalidad inflexible que está condenada a equivocarse una y otra vez, pero siguen en su pedestal imaginario aunque estén palmando una pasta por no vender con rebaja. Es mejor palmar un poco y esperar a la ocasión apropiada para entrar.
> 
> ...



¿Te acuerdas del tal LuisFernando (creo que era así)?

La matraca que dio diciendo que con la quiebra de GM y no sé qué más ahora estaríamos en 3000 en el ibex.

Está claro que en este hilo también entran trolls de vez en cuando, es muy fácil entrar en el momento clave, cuando estamos todos nerviosos y con el sentimiento en valores extremos, y soltar cuatro paridas para intentar quedar como un gurú o directamente para fastidiar a la gente y ponerla más nerviosa.

Eso sí, luego no se aceptan devoluciones.


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

La productora siderúrgica ArcelorMittal (MT.AE) dijo el miércoles que está manteniendo conversaciones con sus entidades financieras para modificar las cláusulas que restringen el nivel de apalancamiento financiero de sus principales líneas de crédito por un período de un año. 

La compañía dijo a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores que no prevé incurrir en un incumplimiento de las cláusulas actuales, pero que considera prudente reforzar su posición financiera como "medida de precaución" ante un posible agravamiento de la crisis. 

ArcelorMittal dijo que las conversaciones se encuentran en un estado avanzado y que espera que concluyan de forma positiva próximamente. 

La compañía contaba con una liquidez de US$23 millones a finales del primer trimestre.


----------



## sapito (8 Jul 2009)

Los indicadores de Blai5 no pintan bien para el IBEX. Arriba el konkorde y abajo el TCM.


----------



## Deudor (8 Jul 2009)

Igual si necesitamos la tuneladora.
SP 872.23


----------



## Deudor (8 Jul 2009)

Las bajadas son muy bruscas. SP 871


----------



## chollero (8 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Te acuerdas del tal LuisFernando (creo que era así)?
> 
> La matraca que dio diciendo que con la quiebra de GM y no sé qué más ahora estaríamos en 3000 en el ibex.
> 
> ...



estas nervioso? es que no confias en plan "E", ?


----------



## Deudor (8 Jul 2009)

Venga, todos los visores del SP, a ampliar escala más abajo del 870.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Los indicadores de Blai5 no pintan bien para el IBEX. Arriba el konkorde y abajo el TCM.



Te importa compartir el sentido del TCM¿?


----------



## Speculo (8 Jul 2009)

Hay 5500 contratos en el 2270 del Stoxx.
Me voy a poner largo. El que quiera, que se tire detrás.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2009)

*Dow 8,102.23 -61.37 (-0.75%)
S&P 500 870.18 -10.85 (-1.23%)
Nasdaq 1,727.22 -18.95 (-1.09%)
10y bond 3.37% -0.07 (-2.03%)*

Ojito, porque me temo que están realizando OMO´S los de la FED.

Y eso es no una mano de Dios, es la mano de Dios, los angeles arcangeles y resto de criaturas celestiales.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Jul 2009)

chollero dijo:


> estas nervioso? es que no confias en plan "E", ?



Explícame lo que has querido decir y te contesto.

Por si interesa, yo ahora estoy fuera, iba corto y cerré la posición hoy.

Así que nervioso no, si acaso fastidiado por perderme el guano.


----------



## carvil (8 Jul 2009)

El objetivo en el SP cash es 850 de momento (con un pullback de por medio al soporte fuerte)


Salu2


Edito: A medio plazo el objetivo es 740-750 en los futuros, con posibilidades de 600


----------



## El_Presi (8 Jul 2009)

a ver si sale alguna noticia buena, porque se está poniendo la cosa fina:

Petroleo: 60,7$
Yen/usd: 92.345
Yen/eur: 127.74


----------



## sapito (8 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Te importa compartir el sentido del TCM¿?





> Indicador basado en el Triple Cruce de la Muerte (TCM) definido por Scot Lowrey y que utiliza el cruce de medias exponenciales de 4, 18 y 40 como señal de trading.
> 
> Este indicador, en forma de mini-barra, nos permite advertir —con modulación de intensidad— cuándo se produce convergencia de las 3 medias, lo cual ocasionalmente precede al inicio de movimiento potencialmente interesante. Así, la aparición de señal nos debe poner en alerta de que algo puede pasar en breve con el valor y cuanto mayor sea la señal, más atención deberíamos dedicarle.
> 
> Para mí este indicador es complementario de mi indicador Blai5 Atlas, capaz de detectar también situaciones previas a movimientos bruscos basándose, en su caso, en las variaciones de la volatilidad, por lo que ambos buscan el mismo tipo de situaciones por métodos matemáticos distintos. Pueden usarse conjuntamente, pues existe una versión de Atlas también en formato mini-barra.



+10 caracteres


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2009)

sapito dijo:


> +10 caracteres



Y para incorporarlo al proreal?


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Y para incorporarlo al proreal?



Solo se basa en 3 medias, simplemente has de ponerlas, no creo que sea nada complicado ya que las medias son algo básico.

Dicen que mejor exponenciales a aritméticas.


----------



## sapito (8 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Y para incorporarlo al proreal?



En la página principal, le das a sistemas (barra de arriba).
Luego a la izquierda hay un menú y le das a indicadores.
Dentro de indicadores bajas a indicadores públicos. Está separado de los otros indicadores de Blai5, más abajo.
Le das al disco y ya.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Solo se basa en 3 medias, simplemente has de ponerlas, no creo que sea nada complicado ya que las medias son algo básico.
> 
> Dicen que mejor exponenciales a aritméticas.



Sí, sí, por supuesto.

El problema es que yo en el proreal, tengo como 7 u 8 indicadores, y al meter 3 medias, te obliga a tener el precio por duplicado, uno por candlesticks, y otro en barras más las EMAS.

Por lo que si tienes un indicador que te lo hace mediante histograma con señales 1 o 0, pues ganas espacio en la pantalla. Es por eso por lo que lo encuentro interesante.

Yo particularmente lo tengo en Ponderadas en C/P y exponenciales a L/P


----------



## sapito (8 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Solo se basa en 3 medias, simplemente has de ponerlas, no creo que sea nada complicado ya que las medias son algo básico.
> 
> Dicen que mejor exponenciales a aritméticas.



Esa es otra opción.

En la página de Blai5 también está el código para hacer el screener usando este indicador.


----------



## Deudor (8 Jul 2009)

Lo de las OMO de la FED lo dices por lo del Yen?


----------



## chollero (8 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Explícame lo que has querido decir y te contesto.
> 
> Por si interesa, yo ahora estoy fuera, iba corto y cerré la posición hoy.
> 
> Así que nervioso no, si acaso fastidiado por perderme el guano.



Dices que te molesta que entre gente aqui a poner nervioso a la gente, cuando le estoy diciendo al dr mulder que no da una, de cada diez prediciones ocho son todo lo contrario, por eso te pregunto, que si no confias en la recuperacion economica del plan E de zapatero. 


PD me la trae floja donde estas si dentro ó fuera


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Lo de las OMO de la FED lo dices por lo del Yen?



Pues es sobretodo por la sospechosa bajada de la rentabilidad de la nota a 10 años. Con la burrada que han emitido, aún no sé como la mantienen tan sospechosamente baja, y es el TIR por referencia para evaluar inversiones.

O eso, o son institucionales que venden RV y se meten en RF.

Sólo son ideas, pero me cuadra más lo primero.

Respecto a las divisas, pues yo creo que son muy dificiles de fiar. El tranchete va a comprar de TODO, y cuando digo de TODO, me refiero hasta hipotecas que serían incobrables en circunstancias normales, lo de las triples A, es parafernalia. Y referente al Yen, en cierta medida está relacionado con la actividad exportadora ( y capacidad importadora de eu y usa), por lo que quizás por eso se aprecie, ya que no creo que haya aún japoneses desapalancandose

Creo que Mr. Bernanke va a por 1US$ trillion


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Jul 2009)

chollero dijo:


> Dices que te molesta que entre gente aqui a poner nervioso a la gente, cuando le estoy diciendo al dr mulder que no da una, de cada diez prediciones ocho son todo lo contrario, por eso te pregunto, que si no confias en la recuperacion economica del plan E de zapatero.
> 
> 
> PD me la trae floja donde estas si dentro ó fuera



Pfff hay muchas maneras de no estar de acuerdo con una persona, pero tu usas la más desagradable. Solo entras para criticar y no para ayudar. 

Por favor, deja de tocar las pelotas.

PD: Mira que pasaba de contestar porque ahora el me va a contestar, nos vamos a calentar y precisamente es lo que quiero evitar. Así que por favor... seamos educados en nuestras discordancias.


----------



## Claca (8 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por ahora lo va clavando:
> 
> 9800 -> 8800 -> 11400 -> 3400
> 
> ...



Y yo le reconozco el mérito de ver la subida hasta los 9800, en más de una ocasión lo he comentado. Eso sí, falta comprobar si ahora también clava lo que sigue 

Lo que yo escribo no va con mala intención, simplemente soy directo, que fue la línea que él escogió al entrar en el hilo y presentarse como mr. 200 contratos+ y millones de plusvalías desde los mínimos de marzo. No creo que le importe lo más mínimo que lleve la cuenta de las pérdidas que él mismo estimaba en un millón de euros antes de, siempre según su hoja de ruta, rebotar hasta los 11.300 (¡y eso cerrando la mitad de los contratos!). Ahora mismo esas pérdidas, sin cerrar contratos, serían de 1.200.000 de euros :

No estaría mal que se pasara para exponer de nuevo sus argumentos, así no quedaría DP como la única mano fuerte del hilo (se sabe que es mano fuerte porque escribe MTT MESA MFF CXX y cosas así de raras al tener los dedos demasido grandes y musculados como para poder presionar en el teclado una sola tecla cada vez )


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Jul 2009)

pasaba por aqui para saludar!!


yo tambien la voy clavando!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Jul 2009)

chollero dijo:


> Dices que te molesta que entre gente aqui a poner nervioso a la gente, cuando le estoy diciendo al dr mulder que no da una, de cada diez prediciones ocho son todo lo contrario, por eso te pregunto, que si no confias en la recuperacion economica del plan E de zapatero.
> 
> 
> PD me la trae floja donde estas si dentro ó fuera



Sigo sin entender, ¿qué tiene que ver el plan E?, yo lo único que digo es que no me parece bien entrar al hilo a polemizar si no se opera regularmente en el mercado.

Gente como Mulder, que opera diariamente, está sometida a mucho stress y mucha presión, lo que menos falta le hace es que le discutan y le porfíen simplemente "porquesí".

El índice de aciertos de Mulder no lo lleva nadie contabilizado, si alguien lo hace y presenta los resultados entonces me lo creo, Mulder se somete a escrutinio público todos los días y hay que tenerlos cuadrados para hacer eso.

Y esto lo digo porque yo he cerrado hoy una posición bajista que tenía y no lo he hecho porque me fuera mal, todo lo contrario, lo he hecho porque me sentía presionado, me sentía cansado de vigilar el mercado y necesitaba una pausa.

Y entonces me doy cuenta de lo duro que es esto y de lo centrado que hay que estar para que no te limpien el dinero en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.

Por eso me molesta que discutamos en vez de hablar de bolsa, ya sea de fundamentales, de figuras técnicas o de indicadores de sentimiento, volatilidad o lo que sea.

Por ejemplo, ahora mismo, en vez de discutir, ¿nadie ha mirado lo que está haciendo Alcoa?, ¿nadie mira las posiciones de Alcoa?, ¿ningún Insider sabe nada?, ¿los del departamento de contabilidad de Alcoa hacen las cuentas trimestrales sin saber nada de nada?


----------



## Deudor (8 Jul 2009)

¿Bandazo para abajo otra vez?
¿A por los 870?


----------



## chollero (8 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pfff hay muchas maneras de no estar de acuerdo con una persona, pero tu usas la más desagradable. Solo entras para criticar y no para ayudar.
> 
> Por favor, deja de tocar las pelotas.
> 
> PD: Mira que pasaba de contestar porque ahora el me va a contestar, nos vamos a calentar y precisamente es lo que quiero evitar. Así que por favor... seamos educados en nuestras discordancias.



yo solo trato de ayudarle, y que se dedique a otra cosa, es un consejo, asi que usted a lo suyo metase en sus asuntos y dediquese a ponerse largo en bancos, que es lo que se le da bien

saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Jul 2009)

chollero dijo:


> yo solo trato de ayudarle, y que se dedique a otra cosa, es un consejo, asi que usted a lo suyo metase en sus asuntos y dediquese a ponerse largo en bancos, que es lo que se le da bien
> 
> saludos



Pero si tú antes eras guay, tío.

Cuéntanoslo.


----------



## Speculo (8 Jul 2009)

chollero dijo:


> Dices que te molesta que entre gente aqui a poner nervioso a la gente, cuando le estoy diciendo al dr mulder que no da una, de cada diez prediciones ocho son todo lo contrario, por eso te pregunto, que si no confias en la recuperacion economica del plan E de zapatero.
> 
> 
> PD me la trae floja donde estas si dentro ó fuera



A mí me enseñaron hace ya mucho tiempo que antes de criticar a alguien, es imprescindible saber de qué estás hablando. Y casi te diría que es fundamental saber incluso más del tema tratado que la persona a la que te dispones a criticar.

Evidentemente tú no sabes de lo que hablas, así que no entiendo por qué entras aquí soltando sandeces y criticando unas aportaciones que no sabes ni cómo se han argumentado.



PD: A casi todos los que estamos por aquí también nos la trae floja lo que tengas que decir, así que haznos un favor a todos y deja de decirlo.


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Aunque la cosa se ponga fea... no tenemos por qué perder las buenas maneras.


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Por ejemplo, ahora mismo, en vez de discutir, ¿nadie ha mirado lo que está haciendo Alcoa?, ¿nadie mira las posiciones de Alcoa?, ¿ningún Insider sabe nada?, ¿los del departamento de contabilidad de Alcoa hacen las cuentas trimestrales sin saber nada de nada?



Buena idea, la verdad es que con aquello que dices de la presión no lo había pensado, de momento en diario tenemos bajada desde el 11 de junio y rebote desde ayer.


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Jul 2009)

Bueno para que no parezca que se hacen las cosas a la espalda de nadie... he pedido a un moderador que lea un poco el hilo y tal. Vamos para quejarme.

Un saludo


----------



## Hank Scorpio (8 Jul 2009)

Supongo que poco quedará para caer por debajo de la MM200, esto me recuerda al 2002.


Alguien me puede decir porque todos los bancos (GS,BAC,C,MS) están cayendo del orden del 3% o más. Algo más de info?


----------



## Deudor (8 Jul 2009)

Tanta pijada y nadie ha dicho que hemos rebotado.
Papelera.



PD : es coña lo de papelera.


----------



## chollero (8 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bueno para que no parezca que se hacen las cosas a la espalda de nadie... he pedido a un moderador que lea un poco el hilo y tal. Vamos para quejarme.
> 
> Un saludo



a quejarse de que?


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Tanta pijada y nadie ha dicho que hemos rebotado.
> Papelera.
> 
> 
> ...




Si despues de mas de 3000 paginas el hilo se va a la papelera por ese comentario...joder,ni aunque lo hubiese pedido Chuck Norris


----------



## chollero (8 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> A mí me enseñaron hace ya mucho tiempo que antes de criticar a alguien, es imprescindible saber de qué estás hablando. Y casi te diría que es fundamental saber incluso más del tema tratado que la persona a la que te dispones a criticar.
> 
> Evidentemente tú no sabes de lo que hablas, así que no entiendo por qué entras aquí soltando sandeces y criticando unas aportaciones que no sabes ni cómo se han argumentado.
> 
> ...



usted siga leyendo libros de bolsa, que veo que ya no tiene solucion...


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Jul 2009)

chollero dijo:


> usted siga leyendo libros de bolsa, que veo que ya no tiene solucion...



Dales caña chollero,que no quede ni uno en pie  (lo siento,el lado oscuro me posee...)


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Jul 2009)

chollero dijo:


> a quejarse de que?



Yo voy a pedir que te baneen durante 10 minutos.

Enseña tu expediente bursátil, ¿operas habitualmente?

¿Hoy estás de mal humor?

¿Qué te pasa con Mulder?, ¿crees que él no quiere acertar?

Vamos a calmarnos que el mercado está complicadísimo, últimamente no pongo datos de sentimiento de manos fuertes y débiles porque no me dicen nada, está la cosa dificilísima.

El sistema ése que utilizo y que sólo ha dado tres señales en todo el año sigue mudo (dio señal de venta con el S&P en 94x).

La volatilidad ha subido, nada raro cuando se acerca la presentación de resultados.

Rondamos la media de 200 sesiones.

¿Alguien da más?, el que le saque un duro a este mercado merece un monumento.

La única forma de estar cómodo en este mercado es llevar largo desde hace tres meses.


----------



## chameleon (8 Jul 2009)

ya vale, no?

cambiando de tema, acaba de salir bolinches en rintereconomía hablando de perder los mínimos de marzo. cuando en diciembre pregonaba ver los seismiles tengo que reconocer que yo me reía. era el único que lo dijo claramente, a mi me pareció muy fantasma.

si los mínimos de marzo son tales, el mercado debería darse la vuelta y guarrear un poco más arriba. si los perdemos es que queda mucho más guano. ya sabéis, los 2800 del ibex, las predicciones del leap...


----------



## Speculo (8 Jul 2009)

Fuera del Stoxx en 2285 desde 2271. No me atrevo a más.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Jul 2009)

Movimientos en opciones sobre Alcoa en los últimos días, recomienda vender volatilidad, que está muy alta, pero claro, ¿y si sube más?



> Traders on the International Securities Exchange (ISE) have been loading up on bullish bets in anticipation of this afternoon's earnings report from Alcoa Inc. (AA). During the past five days, speculators on the ISE have bought to open 42,765 calls on AA, compared to 15,048 puts. In other words, nearly three times more calls than puts have been purchased within the last week.
> 
> In the front-month series, the most significant change to open interest during this time frame has occurred at the 10 strike. This narrowly out-of-the-money call has seen open interest swell by roughly 28,000 contracts during the past five days. The July 10 call now has a whopping 115,283 contracts in residence.
> 
> ...



High Implied Volatility Presents Premium-Selling Opportunity on Alcoa Inc. | Trading Floor Blog | SchaeffersResearch.com


----------



## donpepito (8 Jul 2009)

Dependeremos de los resultados del ALCORA en el AH, futuros IBEX en rojo.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (8 Jul 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ya vale, no?
> 
> cambiando de tema, acaba de salir bolinches en rintereconomía hablando de perder los mínimos de marzo. cuando en diciembre pregonaba ver los seismiles tengo que reconocer que yo me reía. era el único que lo dijo claramente, a mi me pareció muy fantasma.
> 
> si los mínimos de marzo son tales, el mercado debería darse la vuelta y guarrear un poco más arriba. si los perdemos es que queda mucho más guano. ya sabéis, los 2800 del ibex, las predicciones del leap...



Solo tienes que mirar como he comentado antes el año 2002, un poco antes si no recuerdo mal con resultados del Q1. Se bajo bastante para recuperar en el rally navideño y de después arriba.

Si cae por debajo de la MM200 y los resultados que se encuentran en algunas empresas inflados no acompañan.

Abajo otra vez y si se rompen no pasará nada, puede ser otra oportunidad de compra para un ciclo alcista. (Otra cosa no se lancen encima, es saber donde esta el suelo)

Los cambios de aspectos fundamentales no cambian de la noche a la mañana y sigo manteniendo que mientras la tasa de paro de los USA no se reduzca durante dos-tres meses consecutivos no arranca. Además las empresas son sustituidas en los indices, cuando una muere otra ocupa su lugar.


----------



## Speculo (8 Jul 2009)

Con Alcoa o sin ella, el S&P debería cerrar por encima de los 880 para dar algo de validez a cualquier figura alcista. Y de momento los 877 que antes eran soporte ahora son resistencia y no parece que los quiera pasar.


----------



## carvil (8 Jul 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Supongo que poco quedará para caer por debajo de la MM200, esto me recuerda al 2002.
> 
> 
> Alguien me puede decir porque todos los bancos (GS,BAC,C,MS) están cayendo del orden del 3% o más. Algo más de info?




El mercado empieza a descontar que lo bancos podrian necesitar otro TARP

Los stress test se realizaron con una prevision de 10.3% de paro al final del año

Salu2


----------



## Hank Scorpio (8 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> El mercado empieza a descontar que lo bancos podrian necesitar otro TARP
> 
> Los stress test se realizaron con una prevision de 10.3% de paro al final del año
> 
> Salu2



Tienes a mano que previsiones manejaban para los stress-test?
No sólo los típicos de paro y PIB.

Además me da que la FDIC va estar movida el próximo viernes a este paso.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ya vale, no?
> 
> cambiando de tema, *acaba de salir bolinches en rintereconomía hablando de perder los mínimos de marzo*. cuando *en diciembre pregonaba ver los seismiles* tengo que reconocer que yo me reía. *era el único que lo dijo claramente*, a mi me pareció muy fantasma.
> 
> si los mínimos de marzo son tales, el mercado debería darse la vuelta y guarrear un poco más arriba. *si los perdemos es que queda mucho más guano. ya sabéis, los 2800 del ibex, las predicciones del leap*...





Yo también lo he escuchado... nada nuevo sobre lo que venimos diciendo... 

quien quiera partirse el culo que se lo parta... pero a final de año ya hablaremos... :



Saludos


----------



## carvil (8 Jul 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Tienes a mano que previsiones manejaban para los stress-test?
> No sólo los típicos de paro y PIB.
> 
> Además me da que la FDIC va estar movida el próximo viernes a este paso.



Fundamentalmente estaban basados en el indice del paro y en el precio de la vivienda


Salu2


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Fundamentalmente estaban basados en el indice del paro y en el precio de la vivienda
> 
> 
> Salu2



Eso sí que tiene gracia, si te fijas el paro y el precio de la vivienda están relacionados, si la vivienda no baja habrá más paro, pero si el paro no sube será porque la vivienda baje.

Jo, jo, jo.

Lo malo es si la vivienda sigue bajando y el paro sigue subiendo, como hasta ahora, voy a conseguir los datos y luego pongo una gráfica de las dos cosas y el % de incremento en ambas variables, habrá que vigilarlo.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

El dia 15/05/2009 el pescado ya estaba vendido...


<object width="640" height="480"><param name="movie" value="http://www.megavideo.com/v/RNUFO775f275d54b8de6ca9bd89ca3b8608f72d8"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.megavideo.com/v/RNUFO775f275d54b8de6ca9bd89ca3b8608f72d8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="480"></embed></object>


Lástima no heberle hecho caso y haber aguantado hasta los 9800 para abrir los cortos... :o


No entiendo como puede haber alguien a dia de hoy que piense que esto va p'arriba... :


Saludos


----------



## pickwick (8 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El dia 15/05/2009 el pescado ya estaba vendido...



Hombre, no deja de tener gracia que, hablando de los ignorantes que hay y de la gente que no sabe de lo que habla, use la palabra etimología como la utiliza... (00:45)


----------



## carvil (8 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Eso sí que tiene gracia, si te fijas el paro y el precio de la vivienda están relacionados, si la vivienda no baja habrá más paro, pero si el paro no sube será porque la vivienda baje.
> 
> Jo, jo, jo.
> 
> Lo malo es si la vivienda sigue bajando y el paro sigue subiendo, como hasta ahora, voy a conseguir los datos y luego pongo una gráfica de las dos cosas y el % de incremento en ambas variables, habrá que vigilarlo.




En USA mucha gente se esta planteando entregar la vivienda al banco, ya que el capital pendiente de amortizar es superior al importe de una vivienda nueva

Allí, como en muchos paises civilizados, tienen una Ley Hipotecaria más justa que aquí.


Salu2


----------



## chameleon (8 Jul 2009)

uff, esepe 869.32
todo el mundo sabe que nos vamos al mínimo de marzo. vamos a llegar disparados. el tema es si va a parar ahí...


----------



## Xin (8 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> En USA mucha gente se esta planteando entregar la vivienda al banco, ya que el capital pendiente de amortizar es superior al importe de una vivienda nueva
> 
> Allí, como en muchos paises civilizados, tienen una Ley Hipotecaria más justa que aquí.
> 
> ...



El problema és que aquí no se hacen hipotecas, sinó crèditos con garantia hipotecària. Si se hicieran hipotecas, funcionaria igual que en USA.


----------



## chameleon (8 Jul 2009)

tengo entendido que no todas las de USA permiten dar las llaves al banco y olvidarse
incluso las que das las llaves, por lo visto te marcan como moroso y se hace difícil volver a obtener creditos, tener tarjetas etc


----------



## carvil (8 Jul 2009)

Va por Estados, en algunos si se responde con las garantias personales


----------



## Speculo (8 Jul 2009)

*EL HCH de las narices*

A ver si me aclaro con el HCH en el S&P, que me tiene quemao...

En gráficos de diario, la línea de cuello pasaba por los ochocientos noventa y algo. Como son muchos índices a la vez, le damos un poco de filtro y hacemos la línea de cuello casi paralela para que coincida con la del Stoxx y la del Dow y delimitamos la línea en los 877. No es muy ortodoxo, pero vale.

Hoy debería quedar por debajo de esos 877 y ya no hay recuperación posible hasta los 850 o el 61% de los Fibo. De ahí rebotaría de nuevo hacia el cuello y ahí habrá una oportunidad única de entrar corto al mercado, ya que el S&P tendría como mínimo una proyección del 50% desde máximos. O lo que es lo mismo, los 812 como objetivo o diana de agotamiento del HCH.

Todo esto con la condición de que hoy se cierre bajo los 877. Si sucede esto, ya no habrá rebote importante hasta los citados 850.

Si me dejo algo, que alguien me lo apunte.


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo malo es si la vivienda sigue bajando y el paro sigue subiendo, como hasta ahora, voy a conseguir los datos y luego pongo una gráfica de las dos cosas y el % de incremento en ambas variables, habrá que vigilarlo.



Creo no se trata solo de que uno baje y otro suba, sino de que los precios deberían haber bajado mucho más a estas alturas y no lo han hecho.

Y así tenemos que el paro todavía sigue subiendo y la vivienda bajando a una velocidad demasiado lenta, mientras que el bobierno y la oposición se empeñan en bloquear la primera causa que provoca el paro intentando generar inflación como sea para diluir deudas eternas.

Pero como no pueden pues nuestra crisis durará mucho más.


----------



## JKG (8 Jul 2009)

Oro, petroleo y Dow todo a la baja a la vez y el $ al alza?

Alguien cuadra esta ecuación?


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El dia 15/05/2009 el pescado ya estaba vendido...
> 
> 
> <object width="640" height="480"><param name="movie" value="http://www.megavideo.com/v/RNUFO775f275d54b8de6ca9bd89ca3b8608f72d8"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.megavideo.com/v/RNUFO775f275d54b8de6ca9bd89ca3b8608f72d8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="480"></embed></object>
> ...



eso le pasa por creer en nuevos gurús y no confiar en los caballeros de Tochovista!!


----------



## Hank Scorpio (8 Jul 2009)

JKG dijo:


> Oro, petroleo y Dow todo a la baja a la vez y el $ al alza?
> 
> Alguien cuadra esta ecuación?



Si, el dinero parece que va a RF, bonos que cae bastante su rentabilidad.


----------



## JKG (8 Jul 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Si, el dinero parece que va a RF, bonos que cae bastante su rentabilidad.



Y no se descuenta inflación por eso caen las materias primas..., no?
La RF sería por tanto el refugio , si fuera así estaríamos ante un cambio de escenario de salida fallida de la crisis y recuperación más lejana y con más incertidumbre.

O sea, los brotes verdes eran trampas para cazar conejos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo no se trata solo de que uno baje y otro suba, sino de que los precios deberían haber bajado mucho más a estas alturas y no lo han hecho.
> 
> Y así tenemos que el paro todavía sigue subiendo y la vivienda bajando a una velocidad demasiado lenta, mientras que el bobierno y la oposición se empeñan en bloquear la primera causa que provoca el paro intentando generar inflación como sea para diluir deudas eternas.
> 
> Pero como no pueden pues nuestra crisis durará mucho más.



Pues ya me explicaras que te hace pensar que el alto precio de la vivienda es la causa de que haya paro...La economia sufre por dar creditos a diestro y siniestro,que la vivienda suba es una consecuencia,no la causa.

Cuando baje el precio de la vivienda sera porque la demanda se haya ido a la mierda,y dificilmente esto sera asi con un pleno empleo...

Y dudo mucho que se genere inflacion para ayudar a los pepitos,la inflacion no es mas que otro impuesto al que se le llama de otro modo

PD: o yo te he entendido mal,que todo es posible,claro.


----------



## chameleon (8 Jul 2009)

es causa de que haya paro cuando hay que pagar muy cara la mano de obra ejpañola para que paguen el piso. perdemos competitividad y las empresas se largan a rumanía.

los bancos daban créditos cuando el activo se revalorizaba. que suban los pisos = más crédito. que bajen los pisos = menos crédito para pisos, aunque con el tiempo debería haber crédito para otras cosas

yo tampoco pienso que nos dejen inflacionar. todo lo contrario, hay que volverse más baratos que los rumanos

pd: cierre en positivo... si es que no se puede tradear a corto plazo. mañana DP HF podrá deshacerse de los MTS


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Jul 2009)

verde??????


----------



## Hank Scorpio (8 Jul 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> verde??????



mano?

Como siempre a última hora.

Cómo se queda por arriba o por abajo de la MM200?


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Jul 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> es causa de que haya paro cuando hay que pagar muy cara la mano de obra ejpañola para que paguen el piso. perdemos competitividad y las empresas se largan a rumanía.



Se pierde competitividad por la entrada masiva de dinero en el sistema,suben los pisitos y sube todo.
Cuando bajen los pisos empezara a mejorar el paro? Cuando eso ocurra,bajadas del orden del 30,40% sera porque el paro este disparado...


----------



## carvil (8 Jul 2009)

Bueno lo esperado....pullback a la zona de soporte fuerte 

A partir de mañana podría empezar la fiesta :


Salu2


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Jul 2009)

vamos a los 6000, quien se apunta?


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Bueno lo esperado....pullback a la zona de soporte fuerte
> 
> A partir de mañana podría empezar la fiesta :
> 
> ...



Carvil, tu fiesta ¿es bajista o alcista?, porque a mi esto hoy no me dice realmente nada... mañana aunque sean buenos los resultados de Alcoa podríamos bajar.

Un saludo

Speculo, ahora estamos en el caso B, por encima de 877. Termina de elocubrar


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

En España ya no hay nada que hacer... pásense por el hilo de juancarlos...


Suerte a todos...


----------



## chameleon (8 Jul 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Se pierde competitividad por la entrada masiva de dinero en el sistema,suben los pisitos y sube todo.
> Cuando bajen los pisos empezara a mejorar el paro? Cuando eso ocurra,bajadas del orden del 30,40% sera porque el paro este disparado...



no sube todo
un coche cuesta lo mismo que hace 15 años
toda la electronica mucho menos
la comida y gasolina han subido pero no un 400%

el dinero ha entrado para algo muy concreto

sube el precio de la mano de obra porque necesita el 80% del sueldo para el piso
cuando bajen los pisos y la gente pueda alquilar por 200 eur, se les podrá pagar 500 de salario. y volverán los de renault a contratar ejpañoles.
alquilar un apto turísico les costará a los alemanes muy poco, y volverán a abrir el sector servicios

y asi poco a poco...
aunque no basta, hay que encontrar otro motor...


los pisos son como las acciones de CEPSA, que tenían un freefloat muy estrecho. cotizaban a 60 eur sin moverse y repsol hundiéndose en el fango.
luego venden y se desploma un 50% en un día. 
de ahí el "yonoveoquebajentanto"
los pisos están en manos de los bancos y son acciones que no están en negociación. falta que salgan al parquet para que se situen a precio de mercado...

PD: página 3333 como el ibex en octubre


----------



## carvil (8 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Carvil, tu fiesta ¿es bajista o alcista?, porque a mi esto hoy no me dice realmente nada... mañana aunque sean buenos los resultados de Alcoa podríamos bajar.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Speculo, ahora estamos en el caso B, por encima de 877. Termina de elocubrar




Objetivo 740-750 en el E-mini SP 500 

Segun mi punto de vista


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Speculo, ahora estamos en el caso B, por encima de 877. Termina de elocubrar



Lo han dejado donde querian... las gacelas empiezan a dudar... 


Y no lo digo por ustedes... 




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> no sube todo
> un coche cuesta lo mismo que hace 15 años
> toda la electronica mucho menos
> la comida y gasolina han subido pero no un 400%
> ...





*ES LO QUE HAY...* :o



Quien no lo quiera ver le recomiendo que se compre vaselina... la va a necesitar... 




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> En España ya no hay nada que hacer... pásense por el hilo de juancarlos...
> 
> 
> Suerte a todos...



el rey se ha puesto a tejer? dios! que mal pinta todo!


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues ya me explicaras que te hace pensar que el alto precio de la vivienda es la causa de que haya paro...La economia sufre por dar creditos a diestro y siniestro,que la vivienda suba es una consecuencia,no la causa.



En mi modesta opinión.

La subida de la vivienda hacía proliferar proyectos urbanísticos como setas, una generación entera ha pasado de estudiar (para acabar trabajando con sueldos bajísimos), pudiendo meterse como currante en cualquier obra y cobrando bien.

Pero ahora mismo tenemos montones de parados inútiles que solo saben de poner ladrillos uno encima de otro. Como el sector de la construcción ha caido a lo bestia ¿en que los empleamos ahora?

La revolución urbanística de este pais ha provocado que los bancos dieran créditos porque la vivienda se revalorizaba y esta hacía de garantía para casi todos los préstamos, subiendo alrededor del 10% anual ¿que peligro había?

Si la vivienda no hubiera subido de precio de esa forma ¿que banco o caja iba a arriesgarse a conceder un crédito? se lo hubieran dado a la gente solvente, justo lo que están haciendo ahora, pero esto es consecuencia de que la vivienda dejó de subir, ya no hay garantía de devolución completa en caso de embargo.

No creo en el banca-culpismo porque ellos solo se preocupan de conseguir más beneficios para el accionista o hacer caso a los buitres de los políticos (las cajas).

Ahora que hay tanto paro los créditos se dejan de pagar y muchos alquileres de casas o pisos completamente normales siguen a precio de oro, aunque bajando, pero como todo el mundo vive apretado por culpa, principalmente, de la carestía de la vivienda no hay dinero para consumir, como no hay dinero hay más paro y así sucesivamente.

Si la vivienda baja, la gente tiene mayor poder adquisitvo y consume más, si se consume más se crea empleo y entonces la economía comienza a rodar de nuevo. Se conceden más créditos para inversiones productivas sin tanto problema como ahora.

Pero como no hay ganas de que baje, así seguimos, realimentando la causa principal de la crisis, el elevado precio de la vivienda.

Y en esto los políticos tienen la mayor parte de la culpa y siguen teiéndola.


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Jul 2009)

Alcoa POSITIVO ... jur jur perdida de -0.26.
Alcoa publica pérdidas/accn 2T: -$0,26; Prev: -$0,38 

Hoy las 5 compañías que han presentado resultados han sido mejores de lo esperado. Ojo...

SAN FRANCISCO (MarketWatch) - gigante de aluminio Alcoa Inc. informó el miércoles el segundo trimestre una pérdida de $ 454 millones, o 47 centavos por acción, frente a una ganancia de 66 centavos por acción, o $ 546 millones, hace un año. Pérdidas de operaciones continuas llegaron a 32 centavos por acción. Excluyendo costes de reestructuración, la empresa habría perdido una cuota de 26 céntimos. Los ingresos cayeron a US $ 4,2 mil millones de US $ 7,2 millones hace un año. Alcoa, que ya había perdido casi US $ 1,7 mil millones en los últimos dos trimestres, se espera que la pérdida de otro informe, en promedio, de 39 centavos con una cuota de ventas totales de $ 4,3 mil millones, según los analistas encuestados por FactSet Investigación.


----------



## carvil (8 Jul 2009)

En el after hours alguien ha apretado el boton de venta

*"Alcoa Inc Reports Q2 -$0.26 v -$0.38e, R$4.24B v $3.93Be*


----------



## Speculo (8 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Carvil, tu fiesta ¿es bajista o alcista?, porque a mi esto hoy no me dice realmente nada... mañana aunque sean buenos los resultados de Alcoa podríamos bajar.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Speculo, ahora estamos en el caso B, por encima de 877. Termina de elocubrar



Pues termino de elucubrar viendo que los futuros se han pasado por el forro el cierre en verde. Aunque ahora mismo estamos justo en la línea.
Podrían pasar dos cosas: 

- Tramo al alza hacia los 900 para formar otra "pata" en el hombro derecho.
- Figura realizada y bajada sin descanso hasta los 850 y ahí ya veremos.

Muy difícil.
Me inclino para mañana por una pequeña subida al principio y más caídas. Pero está complicada la cosa.


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Jul 2009)

el dia que veamos recuperacion en FedEx, veremos una recuperacion de verdad


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> el dia que veamos recuperacion en FedEx, veremos una recuperacion de verdad







Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> En el after hours alguien ha apretado el boton de venta
> 
> *"Alcoa Inc Reports Q2 -$0.26 v -$0.38e, R$4.24B v $3.93Be*



Carvil, en el after suspendieron la cotización, ¿podrías aclarar a que te refieres?

 No paro de pedirte aclaraciones, tenemos un problema de comunicación jajaja


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Jul 2009)

buenas noches....al final se bajo de la burra el puñetero ibex ..ole y reole por el! mañana pullback y el viernes (o lunes)otra bajadita maja...la tendencia guananera ya casi esta ahi...ya puedo olerla.....
voy a estudiarme algun grafiquillo majo...a ver que se puede rascar


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> voy a estudiarme algun grafiquillo majo...a ver que se puede rascar



el SAN siempre recupera... 



Saludos


----------



## carvil (8 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Carvil, en el after suspendieron la cotización, ¿podrías aclarar a que te refieres?
> 
> No paro de pedirte aclaraciones, tenemos un problema de comunicación jajaja



La suspendieron cuando estaba en 9.10... cuando han salido los resultados ya cotiza concretamente a 9.42

Justo estaba escribiendo el post cuando lo he leido


Salu2


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> el SAN siempre recupera...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Sabe que me referia a los 4 euros... :



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (8 Jul 2009)

El Botas y yo ya estamos cabalgando juntos otra vez lo que ocurre es que las pille ayer en el curro y no pude escribir la posicion y pues como no he dado fe escrita ,no lo comento...que luego pensariais que soy un fantasmon y eso..
Banesto le veo bastante bien para cortearle un rato ....a ver mañana que hace pero se puede fugar a 6.50 facil (en varios dias claro)


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Bueno chavales... me voy un rato a leer a don Antonio...


Buenas noches y felices plusvalias...


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

El nivel 840 del S&P se alcanzará en breve y será (probablemente) muy puñetero de pasar por completo, cada vez que lo pasemos abajo por unos puntos volveremos a subir pasándolo de nuevo al alza, lo volveremos a pasar o hará de soporte pero para volver a subir de nuevo.

No estoy hablando de 2 puntos sino de 5 o tal vez 10.

Una vez que lo pasemos claramente nos iremos directos al objetivo final que, de momento, tengo en 750-739.

Todo esto debería ocurrir hasta el final de este mes.

El hecho de que pasemos unos dias mariposeando en torno al 840 definirá claramente que el objetivo que he marcado es correcto, hasta entonces todo podría ocurrir o no, pero ya están avisados de la señal y el objetivo.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El nivel 840 del S&P se alcanzará en breve...
> 
> Una vez que lo pasemos claramente nos iremos directos al objetivo final que, de momento, tengo en 750-739.
> 
> ...




Un cambio de chaqueta a tiempo es una victoria... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Un cambio de chaqueta a tiempo es una victoria...



Ayer ya di a entender, aunque tal vez de una forma algo críptica, que nos íbamos al 750.

Hoy simplemente estoy dando una pista de como reconocer que el movimiento va a producirse.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión.
> 
> La subida de la vivienda hacía proliferar proyectos urbanísticos como setas, una generación entera ha pasado de estudiar (para acabar trabajando con sueldos bajísimos), pudiendo meterse como currante en cualquier obra y cobrando bien.
> 
> ...



Ese es el error gordo...cuando la vivienda baje va a ser precisamente porque va a haber menos poder adquisitivo.De hecho si los bancos dejan de conceder sus hipotecas alegremente es porque saben que la economia va a hacer catacrock,y con ella el precio de los pisos,claro.

Por cierto,yo si creo en el "banca-culpismo".Ellos (al menos los que controlen el cotarro) sabian perfectamente que dar hipotecas a diestro y siniestro,creditos en definitiva,y mas aun sin ni siquiera ir destinados a inversion productiva terminaria cargandose el pais.Obviamente ningun politico ha tratado de poner freno a eso,ni se esperaba,claro.



> Pero como no hay ganas de que baje, así seguimos, realimentando la causa principal de la crisis, el elevado precio de la vivienda.
> 
> Y en esto los políticos tienen la mayor parte de la culpa y siguen teiéndola.



Insisto,la principal causa de la crisis no es el elevado precio de la vivienda.La causa de la crisis (de casi todas en realidad) es la la entrada masiva de credito en el sistema.La vivienda ha sido la excusa perfecta para que fuera asi...
Por cierto,los politicos tienen la culpa...a partes iguales con la amplisima mayoria de la poblacion,que aunque suene muy manido en este foro...son autenticos borregos.

Y una vez dicho esto,sospecho que este no es el hilo mas adecuado para comentar estas cosas...


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

Hoy Mittal tiene buena pinta...

A las 8:30 habrá que estar atentos... :




Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Jul 2009)

Buenas!!

Aqui estoy, en Munich de vacaciones. Una ciudad donde la gente apenas ata sus bicicletas porque nadie se las roba, donde nadie se cuela en el metro a pesar de que no hay barreras. Los periodicos se compran en la calle, tu coges uno de la cajita y echas el dinero correspondiente. Sin candados, ni vigilantes, ni nada. Si el periodico cuesta 0,70, echo el dinero en la cajita, me llevo el periodico y punto.

La gente te ve con un mapa o dudando y te vienen a preguntar si necesitas ayuda, o a ver a donde vas (yo pensaba que los alemanes eran frios y secos... pero no, son muy amables). 

Se supone que Munich es una de las ciudades mas caras de Alemania, y excepto en cosas puntuales (tomar un cafe por ejemplo, 3 euros,el pescado fresco es caro, la gasolina...), no noto gran diferencia con los precios de Espana.

P.D. Perdon por el off-topic. Es que ya no se ni que comentar sobre la bolsa... los brotes verdes son rastrojos.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

Las MTS de 20,95 a 21,75 en preapertura... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (9 Jul 2009)

pues entérate de lo que cuestan los alquileres. y de las ayudas a los estudiantes. y de cual es el sueldo medio...

somos unos tercermundistas


----------



## pyn (9 Jul 2009)

Buenos días a todos, al final ayer me entraron unas reuniones en la agenda y no pude operar.



tonuel dijo:


> Las MTS de 20,95 a 21,75 en preapertura...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Le habrán dado al famoso botón.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Se supone que Munich es una de las ciudades mas caras de Alemania, y excepto en cosas puntuales (tomar un cafe por ejemplo, 3 euros,el pescado fresco es caro, la gasolina...), no noto gran diferencia con los precios de Espana.



No se supone, es la realidad... si puedes pásate por Berlín y notarás la diferencia... 

Disfruta de las vacaciones, es bueno de cuando en cuando viajar a un país desarrollado...



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos días a todos, al final ayer me entraron unas reuniones en la agenda y no pude operar.
> 
> Le habrán dado al famoso botón.




Yo he ido a comprar MTS en CFDs a las 8:30 y el mercado estaba cerrado, luego me he entretenido un poco mirando el SAN y demás y cuando he vuelto las MTS estaban a 21,75€... momento en el cual ya podia comprar las que quisiera... :o



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (9 Jul 2009)

apuesto a que abren a 21.30 como mucho
la resistencia (ayer soporte), ronda los 21.47


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Jul 2009)

pues echaos un vistazo a SACYR,casi un euro de subida en subasta.....ainssss y mira que salio la noticia antes de cerrar el mercado...a ver si la puedo entrar hoy un poquito


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> apuesto a que abren a 21.30 como mucho
> la resistencia (ayer soporte), ronda los 21.47



ahora 21,90... veremos en apertura..., venga una porrita...


chame 21,30€
tonuel 21,50€



Saludos


----------



## terraenxebre (9 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ahora 21,90... veremos en apertura..., venga una porrita...
> 
> 
> chame 21,30€
> ...



terraenxebre 21,03
Caerá....por debajo de 20


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

Apertura a 21,65... ganador tonuel... 



Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (9 Jul 2009)

ya tengo dados de alta los cfd en r4


ahora tengo que aprender a manejarlos


¿algún libro o página web recomendada?


Que pereza, ya me había hecho a los warrants, y aprender otra cosa, puffff


Entre que estoy con el tema del golf a saco, probando nuevas recetas de cocina (ayer 2 horas con una lasaña nueva con setas, bueniisima por cierto), leyendo otros libros, no tengo tiempo y me estresssooooo


----------



## chameleon (9 Jul 2009)

a TRE la van a bajar, ya tiene las posis 591 en venta


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> Entre que estoy con el tema del golf a saco...




¿Le puedo preguntar qué handicap tiene usted...? 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Jul 2009)

a SACYR la han suspendido de cotizacion ¿ayer estuvo igual y por eso no se disparo?


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> a SACYR la han suspendido de cotizacion ¿ayer estuvo igual y por eso no se disparo?



En CFDs está en los 11,12€... :


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (9 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.

Ya adelanté lo de SACYR hace un par de días... revisar hilos.

ES LA PERITA de la CNMV...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (9 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Le puedo preguntar qué handicap tiene usted...?
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



pues real 36


pero ya me tengo que apuntar a torneos para empezar a bajarlo, ya que el otro día estyuve jugando con un handicap 2 y me dijo que debería estar alrdedor de 25



pero es que nunca he jugado torneos


Mañana me saco la tarjeta aymerich oro y me voy a pasar el verano jugando por los campos de madrid, a ver si ya en septiembre puedo salir a jugar torneos, y llegar a 20-25


Tengo muy buen juego corto (de 100 metros para abajo no suelo fallar y la suelo meter en el green), un putt pésimo (el otro día iba a hacer 5 pares y se me quedaron en 5 boggies o doble boggies sólo por la mierda del putt)
y un driver según el día


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Ya adelanté lo de SACYR hace un par de días... revisar hilos.
> 
> ES LA PERITA de la CNMV...



No hace falta... quizá faltaron eggs para entrar... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (9 Jul 2009)

En mi honesta opinión... MTS... tiene que tocar los 22,00€ hoy.


PD: Como se toman los "malos resultados" en BANESTO... recuperación -modo activado-


----------



## Deudor (9 Jul 2009)

¡Vaya esquizofrenia en los mercados!
Ayer suicidándonos y hundiéndonos, y hoy en la champioslig.
Una de las dos situaciones no es correcta.


----------



## Mulder (9 Jul 2009)

A los buenos dias!

Creo que hoy toca subir para corregir los excesos de ayer, el objetivo que tengo para el Stoxx es el 2430 más o menos.

edito: quise decir 2330.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> pues real 36
> 
> Tengo muy buen juego corto (de 100 metros para abajo no suelo fallar y la suelo meter en el green), un putt pésimo (el otro día iba a hacer 5 pares y se me quedaron en 5 boggies o doble boggies sólo por la mierda del putt)
> y un driver según el día




Pues ya veo que estamos más o menos igual... aunque a mi el putt no se me da mal...

Según mi profesora tengo facilidad para el golf... en unos añitos ya me veo codeándome con Tiger... :



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jul 2009)

Buenos días. 

-BBVA ha aprobado una rebaja del 46% en su dividendo. http://www.elmundo.es/mundodinero/2009/07/09/economia/1247119732.html

-Banco Popular: 
John A. Griffin comunica posiciones cortas a la CNMV en tenencia indirecta vía dos fondos:
-Blue Ridge Capital Holdings LLC, como entidad gestora de Blue Ridge Limited Partnership tiene 1.961.374 acciones o el 0,16 % del capital.
-Blue Ridge Capital Offshore Holdings LLC, como entidad gestora de Blue Ridge Offshore Master Limited Partnership tiene 1.201.806 acciones o el 0,09% del capital.
Total: 3.163.180 acciones o el 0,25% del capital.

TT International comunica posiciones cortas a la CNMV de 3.554.712 acciones o el 0,2876% del capital.

Saludos...


----------



## rosonero (9 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Creo que hoy toca subir para corregir los excesos de ayer, el objetivo que tengo para el Stoxx es el 2430 más o menos.



Buenos días a la forería !!!!!

¿Pasaremos antes, aunque sea de manera rápida, a cerrar el gap mañanero?


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

Ayer


Mulder dijo:


> El nivel 840 del S&P se alcanzará en breve y será (probablemente) muy puñetero de pasar por completo, cada vez que lo pasemos abajo por unos puntos volveremos a subir pasándolo de nuevo al alza, lo volveremos a pasar o hará de soporte pero para volver a subir de nuevo.
> 
> No estoy hablando de 2 puntos sino de 5 o tal vez 10.
> 
> ...






Hoy


Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Creo que hoy toca subir para corregir los excesos de ayer, el objetivo que tengo para el Stoxx es el 2430 más o menos.





Algo no me cuadra... ahora estamos en 2308 puntos... :



Saludos :


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (9 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues ya veo que estamos más o menos igual... aunque a mi el putt no se me da mal...
> 
> Según mi profesora tengo facilidad para el golf... en unos añitos ya me veo codeándome con Tiger... :
> 
> ...



off topic

Hay una oferta para sacarte la tarjeta aymerich oro que te da lo siguiente

AYMERICH GOLF CLUB - Programas Aymerich Golf Club

La tarjetita cuesta 331 euros anual


pero si te das de alta en Galaxia Golf

Foro

Y estas con un mes de antiguedad puedes decirle al administrador que quieres la tarjeta y te la sacas por 250 euros al año


tienes green fess a 15 euros en la herreria increible


----------



## Speculo (9 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Creo que hoy toca subir para corregir los excesos de ayer, el objetivo que tengo para el Stoxx es el 2430 más o menos.



Vista la sobreventa y la falsa ruptura del HCH, esto debería de haber tocado y superado ya los 2320. Y no lo ha hecho.
Y el S&P tendría que pasar el 880 en el futuro y tampoco es que se le vea con ganas de hacerlo.

Mucho me temo que, o meten dinero artificial y lo suben o nos vamos para el hoyo cagando leches.


ADD: Ibex aparte, claro. Que yo con el índice este nuestro ya ni cuento.


----------



## Mulder (9 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Algo no me cuadra... ahora estamos en 2308 puntos... :



Ha sido un error, quise decir 2330


----------



## javso (9 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En mi honesta opinión... MTS... tiene que tocar los 22,00€ hoy.



Y puede que antes de lo esperado, ya ha tocado los 21,75.

Es increible como se mueve esto, lleva ya un montón de sesiones siendo la que más baja o la que más sube (normalmente lo primero) del Ibex. Gana o pierde un euro como quien se come una galleta.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Jul 2009)

Buenos días pijos ^^!

Ayer me estuve pensando entrar en Sacyr, pero pensé mira que si se lo toma tan bien como Banesto...

Además en la subasta de cierre metí una orden de compra para IBE en 5.24, pero no entró.

Sigo igual el día de hoy, no lo veo claro ni si quiera para tradear, quizás si recorta un poco buscaría entrar para algo corto.

Un saludo

Edito: Speculo y Mulder... a vosotros el punto en el euroestoxx a ¿cuánto os sale? En R4 es 50 euros... y eso es un pasote.


----------



## Mulder (9 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Vista la sobreventa y la falsa ruptura del HCH, esto debería de haber tocado y superado ya los 2320. Y no lo ha hecho.
> Y el S&P tendría que pasar el 880 en el futuro y tampoco es que se le vea con ganas de hacerlo.



Las sobreventas o sobreompras siempre suelen durar más de lo esperado.

Yo creo que si llegaremos, la bajada de ayer fue una onda 3a completa, al menos en el Stoxx, el S&P creo que se quedó cerca. Hoy toca hacer la 4a, como la tendencia es bajista toca subir.

Aunque es cierto que la onda 2a fue más corta de lo esperado, pero el nivel 2330 es el 50% de todo el fibo, así que veo muchas probabilidades de que lleguemos ahí y giremos, yo voy a tratar de ponerme corto en esos niveles.


----------



## Deudor (9 Jul 2009)

Voy rápido a buscar la manera de ponerme corto en Sacyr.
No hay mejor inversión apra mis hijos.


----------



## rosonero (9 Jul 2009)

Solo puedo operar por la mañana así que no tengo mucha paciencia !!!

Corto con tres mini ibex en 9425 (fut), ahora ya podemos ir a cerrar el gap, si puede ser sin dolor, mejor 

En cuanto al off toppic, yo jugué con cierta asiduidad hace unos años a pitch & putt (en Cataluña está muy extendido) pero creo que cuanto más jugaba peor lo hacía así que ahora mi juego de palos tan solo decora un rincón de la habitación 

*Edito:* Lo sé, el pitch & putt es de pobres ;-)


----------



## Speculo (9 Jul 2009)

javso dijo:


> Y puede que antes de lo esperado, ya ha tocado los 21,75.
> 
> Es increible como se mueve esto, lleva ya un montón de sesiones siendo la que más baja o la que más sube (normalmente lo primero) del Ibex. Gana o pierde un euro como quien se come una galleta.



Yo creo que es porque le ajustan las posiciones según lo que vaya haciendo en Francia. No tiene sentido que sin tener negociación, el precio de las posiciones te suba medio punto así por las buenas.
Con esas posiciones, el precio sube aunque sólo se muevan tres acciones.


----------



## aksarben (9 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> off topic
> 
> Hay una oferta para sacarte la tarjeta aymerich oro que te da lo siguiente
> 
> ...



Una cosa, para poder entrar al campo la única forma sigue siendo federarse, ¿no? Que me canso de dar pelotazos en la zona de prácticas... 

(Perdón al resto por el off-topic).


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Jul 2009)

yo sigo teniendo mis dudas,si medio planeta esta pendiente de esos hch...realmente creeis que nos van a dejar llevarnos la pasta asi como asi?algo tienen que traerse entre manos,no?


----------



## Speculo (9 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Las sobreventas o sobreompras siempre suelen durar más de lo esperado.
> 
> Yo creo que si llegaremos, la bajada de ayer fue una onda 3a completa, al menos en el Stoxx, el S&P creo que se quedó cerca. Hoy toca hacer la 4a, como la tendencia es bajista toca subir.
> 
> Aunque es cierto que la onda 2a fue más corta de lo esperado, pero el nivel 2330 es el 50% de todo el fibo, así que veo muchas probabilidades de que lleguemos ahí y giremos, yo voy a tratar de ponerme corto en esos niveles.



Yo también 

Pero ojo. Estos días atrás no se han cumplido nunca los niveles que deberían haberse alcanzado. Siempre se ha quedado muy atrás.
Si tomamos la parte alta del canal bajista desde el 5 de junio, a mí me salen incluso los 2360.
Vamos a suponer que hoy se pegue mucho con los 2320 y que no pueda con ellos. Si guarrea mucho ahí, yo esperaría un pull-back hacia 2290/2280, para volver a subir a los objetivos iniciales, los 2360 y de ahí al abismo.

Así que yo también veo cortos en tus niveles, pero como giro intermedio.

Ahora no puedo poner nada que no estoy en mi sitio, pero más adelante trataré de colgar un gráfico con las rayas que tengo tiradas, a ver si logramos encontrar un buen punto de entrada.


----------



## rosonero (9 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> yo sigo teniendo mis dudas,si medio planeta esta pendiente de esos hch...realmente creeis que nos van a dejar llevarnos la pasta asi como asi?algo tienen que traerse entre manos,no?



Es la típica disquisición de: Si ellos saben que nosotros lo sabemos, lo más probable es que piensen que nosotros cambiaremos de estrategía y se intentarán adelantar cambiando ellos también de estrategia, por lo cual lo mejor es seguir tal cual.

¿Algún experto en teoría de juegos?

*Edito:* Vamos cae, cae ,cae!!!!! que tengo algo de prisa


----------



## Deudor (9 Jul 2009)

Mira que somos paletos.
Sacyr hasta un 25% en la subasta.
:


----------



## donpepito (9 Jul 2009)

Eso está acordado... SACYR siempre gana!

Por qué TRE... no la suspendieron hace un par de semanas, el contrato del consorcio, era de más quantia????


Han soltado en bloques + 400.000acs... menudos espabilados!


----------



## rosonero (9 Jul 2009)

Por muy acostumbrados que estemos a la manipulación en el Ibex a veces es difícil prever que llegará a superarse a si mismo y poder aprovecharse de él. :

Por cierto, ¿los 9450 en el ibex son una resistencia?


----------



## chameleon (9 Jul 2009)

creo que sufrimos exceso de información
al final tenemos razones sólidas para pensar cualquier cosa y la contraria
al menos a mi me está pasando...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (9 Jul 2009)

sacyr es un muerto viviente

en este proyecto va a palmar 1500 millones como poco, y no creo que sacyr exista como compañía hasta la finalización del proyecto


Que ha pasado con su deuda de 20.000 millones, que ha desaparecidoª??????????????

Repsol vuelve a cotizar a 28 euros???????????


NOOOOO, simplemente han ganado un proyecto en el cual van a palmar 1500 millones de euros, lo intentan vender como si fuera la salvación de la compañía pero dentro de 1 mes va a seguir bajando a saco con el resto


Están calentando el valor cosa mala, como cuando llegan los resultados de repsol que empiezan a descubrir pozos de petroleo por todo los sitios

Off topic

Federarte es como el seguro, por si te pasa algo, es lo mínimo que te exigen en los campos para poder jugar

En los campos buenos a ciertas horas te pueden exigir un handicap mínimo pero no es lo normal. EL handicap te lo sueles sacar despues de hacer un cuerso de 3 meses, entrenar tu por tu cuenta y leerte un libro y hacer un examen.

El pitch and putt no es de pobres, yo en el de torrelodones es de los campos mas agradables para jugar en verano, te pasas 1 hora muy divertida, en la ladera de la montaña, con el solecito. Son muy buenos para entrenar tu chipeo y tu aproach. Suelen tener una calle pequeñita con lo cual tienes que estar concentrado sino se te va a tomar por culo. A mi me gustan.


----------



## donpepito (9 Jul 2009)

Lo de SACYR no tiene lógica, siempre la suspenden de cot... solo tienes que ver las respuestas "diplomaticas" del consorcio español.


----------



## Bambi (9 Jul 2009)

buenos días, ahí tenéis a SYV, no digáis que no se recomendó... yo compré algo ayer, pero una birria porque como decía ya me va podiendo elmiedito

amigo Gallardón, el HCH podría ser HCHH, HCHHH... que parece que los HCH siempre tengan que cumplirse sí o sí, pregúntele usted a Mulder, que es un hombre leído, que significa "hounds of baskerville" en bolsa, que yo estoy perezoso

chameleon dices que "todo el mundo ya sabe que vamos a niveles de Marzo", pues oiga: yo no, pero ojalá! vivan las rebajas, a ver la semana que viene los resultados de grandes bancos porque yo creo que para eso hace falta un catalizador 

pecataminuta contigo hablaría yo largo y tendido sobre Alemania, tengo familia allí y he vivido en varias ciudades (entre ellas Munich) y no comparto tus impresiones para nada (ejemplo: nos robaron el coche dos veces, ambas lo recuperamos, eso sí), disfruta del rumkugel y otras delicias de la repostería, que eso lo dominan, y ojo con los turcos si sales de marcha


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Jul 2009)

Vaya dia!!
Voy largo en Iberdrola,grifols,acs y ferrovial,todas en rojo
Corto en Grifols y Criteria con ligeras ganancias.

En cuanto recupere el precio de entrada de los largos me salgo cagando leches.

Si el BBVA toca los 9 corto a saco


----------



## Bambi (9 Jul 2009)

por cierto, lo de SYV hoy en la portada de El Pais, vaya tela, buena recolecta van a hacer


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Jul 2009)

Sobre sacyr no tengo ni idea de lo que pasa,es un valor que no sigo,alguien me hace un resumen???

Se que gano el concurso del canal de panama,mas de una empresa las va a pasar muy putas con estos contratos largos como en un par de años llegue nuestra amiga la hiperinflacion


----------



## chameleon (9 Jul 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Sobre sacyr no tengo ni idea de lo que pasa,es un valor que no sigo,alguien me hace un resumen???




claro como no, yo te lo hago:


----------



## rosonero (9 Jul 2009)

Málditos mínimos crecientes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ::


----------



## Bambi (9 Jul 2009)

Del Rivero que ayer afirmó que "habían ganado la obra más importante del mundo", no pudo evitar arrancarse con un "así, así, así gana Sacyr", apropiado


----------



## donpepito (9 Jul 2009)

Con la noticia de ayer... nos vamos a los 25,00€ ... hay que estar dentro.


[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]La siderúrgica negocia con los bancos para modificar sus líneas de crédito  
  
  
  
  
 La dirección de Arcelor-Mittal mantiene conversaciones con sus principales entidades financieras con objeto de modificar las cláusulas del nivel de endeudamiento en sus principales líneas de crédito por el período de un año. Según informó ayer la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV), estas conversaciones se encuentran en un «estado avanzado», y Arcelor confía en que concluyan de manera rápida y positiva.  
  
 La multinacional siderúrgica asegura que en estos momentos de crisis es positivo reforzar su posición financiera como medida de precaución ante un posible agravamiento imprevisto de la actual situación económica. Arcelor defiende que a finales del primer trimestre de este año contaba con una sólida liquidez, que ascendía a 23.000 millones de dólares, y ha conseguido este año unos recursos por un valor superior a los 11.000 millones de dólares a través de emisiones de acciones, obligaciones convertibles y otras obligaciones. Desde la compañía se asegura que «la sociedad ha logrado sustanciales avances en lo que respecta a su objetivo de reducir su endeudamiento de 10.000 millones de dólares a finales de este año. [/FONT]


----------



## Speculo (9 Jul 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Si el BBVA toca los 9 corto a saco



Y si pasa de los 8,90 casi que también. Por si no llega a los 9,00 .
Y si llega, se carga más


----------



## Mulder (9 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Vamos a suponer que hoy se pegue mucho con los 2320 y que no pueda con ellos. Si guarrea mucho ahí, yo esperaría un pull-back hacia 2290/2280, para volver a subir a los objetivos iniciales, los 2360 y de ahí al abismo.



Si gira en 2320-30 no creo que volvamos a ver un giro hacia arriba, por eso quiero entrar ahí.



> Así que yo también veo cortos en tus niveles, pero como giro intermedio.



Si se trata de una onda 5a, no será un giro intermedio.

Yo uso los fibos basándome en los golpes de volumen, no en el precio. Un fibo de este tipo suele acertar mejor soportes y resistencias, aunque a veces pueda ser algo inexacto, por ejemplo comiéndose algún movimiento ya que suelen haber dos golpes fuertes de volumen diario, uno por la mañana y otro por la tarde con los gringos, por esta razón también pueden servir para hacerse una buena idea del timing y el movimiento que toca en ese timing.

Aunque no lo uso para operar, sino para hacerme una idea de 'donde estamos'.


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Jul 2009)

Buenos días
Quiero sangría
Veo que el Ibex comienza a tocar resistencias.
Entre el 8450/8470 hay mucha tela que cortar.Creo que irá a hacer un nuevo mínimo aunque esté un ratito lateral.
Por la tarde me voy a la montaña a pasar el finde y me perderé la hostia.
Saludos

Edito:
Los niveles son 9450/9470


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Jul 2009)

largo en 9470 con dos minis


----------



## Mulder (9 Jul 2009)

Acabo de salirme del largo de FCC, a falta de que se vendan 28 CFDs de 222 que compré ayer:

27.00 -> 27.55

El objetivo real eran los 28.20, pero las acciones del Ibex igual llegan y se pasan como que no llegan, me ha parecido un buen punto de salida, aunque luego pueda subir más.

Dedicado especialmente a alguien que ayer decía que no acertaba ni una


----------



## Bambi (9 Jul 2009)

donpepito hoy no ves los 22 en MTS, tendrás que tener paciencia, ya lleva un 4% casi de subida, esta mierda tiene unas reglas


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Y si pasa de los 8,90 casi que también. Por si no llega a los 9,00 .
> Y si llega, se carga más



Tienes razón le voy a meter ahora no vayamos a perder el tren!


----------



## rosonero (9 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenos días
> Quiero sangría
> Veo que el Ibex comienza a tocar resistencias.
> *Entre el 8450/8470 *hay mucha tela que cortar.Creo que irá a hacer un nuevo mínimo aunque esté un ratito lateral.
> ...



Entiendo 9450/9470.



festivaldelhumor dijo:


> *largo *en 9470 con dos minis



¿Qué sabes qué no sepamos los demàs?  o aplicas lo del sentimiento contrario.


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Jul 2009)

Gracias rosonero por estar al quite!!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Jul 2009)

mecachis creo que la he cagado...me ha salido un pico tocho de volumen en los 470 y me he precipitado !AYYY! me van a poner el culo colorado por impaciente


----------



## rosonero (9 Jul 2009)

Bueno, ya he recibido mi pequeña dosis de dolor por impaciente : Ahora que ya hemos "guarreado" por los 2320, ¡¡¡¡ Podemos ir a cerrar el gap de una vez, no tengo todo el día!!!!!!!

He cargado 2 minis más arriba 

Pd. ¿Han suspendido la cotización del Eurostoxx?, hace rato que no se mueve


----------



## donpepito (9 Jul 2009)

J[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]P Morgan mantiene su visión positiva sobre ArcelorMittal  
  
 09/07/2009 - 10:20 - MADRID, 09 JUL. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- ArcelorMittal confirmó ayer a la CNMV que está manteniendo conversaciones con sus principales entidades financieras al objeto de modificar las cláusulas restrictivas relativas al nivel de apalancamiento financiero (financial leverage) aplicables a sus principales líneas de crédito, por un periodo de un año.  
  
 El valor bajó ayer casi un 5% en la bolsa española, aunque los analistas de JP Morgan consideran que esta noticia ya era conocida y estaba descontada por el mercado. “En nuestra opinión, el interés del mercado debería centrarse en las perspectivas de recuperación del EBITDA de la compañía en 2010”, afirma esta firma de análisis.  
  
 JP Morgan decidió elevar su rating sobre ArcelorMittal hasta sobreponderar desde neutral el pasado 13 de mayo por su “convicción” de que las medidas tomadas por la compañía para reforzar su posición financiera son “suficientes” para cumplir con sus compromisos en 2009 y 2010.  
  
 Además, prevén que el grupo sea capaz de generar EBITDA suficiente en 2009 para cumplir sus objetivos anuales y mantener su ratio de apalancamiento por debajo de 3,5 veces su EBITDA.  
  
 Mientras la liquidez de la compañía se mantiene en niveles robustos, la confianza de JP Morgan ha aumentado por la subida en el número de pedidos y las primeras subidas de precios en varios productos desde el verano de 2008.  
  
 “Creemos que ArcelorMittal estará en el verdadero camino de una recuperación en sus ganancias a partir del 3T de 2009. Este proceso continuará en 2010”, comenta JP Morgan.  
  
 Estos expertos consideran normal que el grupo esté renegociando sus condiciones de apalancamiento, una práctica que también han realizado otros rivales como US Steel o Gerdau.  
  
 En su opinión, los próximos resultados de ArcelorMittal servirán a sus directivos para actualizar de manera positiva, por primera vez en muchos meses, sus perspectivas para los próximos trimestres. JP Morgan establece un precio objetivo *de 33 euros para sus acciones. * 
  
 [/FONT]


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Jul 2009)

Howard dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Se me ha cerrado el corto de CFD de REP que abrí ayer a 15,79. Me ha saltado en 15,40.
> Segunda operación y segundo acierto.
> ...



Sabias que hoy daba repsol dividendo no?

Mierda,se me escapa BBVA sin ponerle la vara!


----------



## Mulder (9 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Bueno, ya he recibido mi pequeña dosis de dolor por impaciente : Ahora que ya hemos "guarreado" por los 2320, ¡¡¡¡ Podemos ir a cerrar el gap de una vez, no tengo todo el día!!!!!!!
> 
> He cargado 2 minis más arriba
> 
> Pd. ¿Han suspendido la cotización del Eurostoxx?, hace rato que no se mueve



El Stoxx no ha hecho gap hoy, el Ibex ha hecho un gap pequeño que tal vez no lo cierren hasta la tarde, donde tengo más o menos previsto que bajaremos.

Mientras tanto yo sigo teniendo objetivo en 2330, así que yo de ti aguantaría un poco.


----------



## rosonero (9 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx no ha gap hoy, el Ibex ha hecho un gap pequeño que tal vez no cierren hasta la tarde, donde tengo más o menos previsto que bajaremos.
> 
> Mientras tanto yo sigo teniendo objetivo en 2330, así que yo de ti aguantaría un poco.




GGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRR ::: 

Si hacen un pseudo-intento-próximo cierre del gap, antes de subir más, también me vale.


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Jul 2009)

Mixtables!!
Compra unas pocas de BXX que necesita otro empujoncitoooo!!
El que comprara en el subidón de última hora de ayer se debe estar cagando en todo lo cagable.
Y los leoncios eructan satisfechos y panzones!!
Eso sí,como le metan otro chorro de pasta me comeré el owned pero de momento...

DISTRIBUCIÓN.


----------



## Mulder (9 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> GGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :::
> 
> Si hacen un pseudo-intento-próximo cierre del gap, antes de subir más, también me vale.



Cálmate, pon un stop en algún sitio donde si lo pasa es que ya no bajamos, relájate y espera a que llegue a objetivo o salte el stop.

Nunca te cierres posibilidades, o va a un sitio o va a otro, si pierdes mala suerte, si ganas yo de ti no me saldría cuando se cierre el gap, en todo caso avanza el stop donde recuperes la comisión y déjalo seguir hacia abajo.

Si has de irte deja el stop puesto y *olvídate*.

PD: Máximo del día en el Stoxx 2319.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Jul 2009)

dejale que suba un poquito mas,no?
vamos para arriba un ratito


----------



## rosonero (9 Jul 2009)




----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Jul 2009)

fuera a 9480 !salvado!
cargando cortos en SAN a 8.35 BBVA 8.95


----------



## Mulder (9 Jul 2009)

Yo creo que hoy podríamos hacer un máximo en 2325-30, pero están subiendo como quien no quiere la cosa con correcciones de más de 4 puntos cada vez.

Creo que hoy los gringos nos harán el favor de hacernos bajar.


----------



## Bambi (9 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que hoy los gringos nos harán el favor de hacernos bajar.



¿por? teoricamente WS debería abrir hoy con bastante optimismo por lo de Alcoa


----------



## Mulder (9 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> ¿por? teoricamente WS debería abrir hoy con bastante optimismo por lo de Alcoa



Es posible, pero no creo que tardemos mucho en bajar, tal vez suba durante la primera media hora.

edito: veo alguna posibilidad también de que no empecemos a bajar hasta las 17:30, pero la veo menos probable.

edito 2: hoy hay dato de paro a las 14:30 y de inventarios a las 16:00, dos datos que suelen mover mercado.


----------



## JKG (9 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es posible, pero no creo que tardemos mucho en bajar, tal vez suba durante la primera media hora.
> 
> edito: veo alguna posibilidad también de que no empecemos a bajar hasta las 17:30, pero la veo menos probable.



Alcoa es la primera en dar resultados pero no parece el termómetro más fiable toda vez que la mejora viene de no tener que afrontar este trimestre coses de reestructuración y sus ventas no reflejan el pulso del consumo a corto plazo.


----------



## Bambi (9 Jul 2009)

es que sigue habiendo ganas de agarrarse a brotes verdes, normalmente las noticias negativas influyen más en el mercado que las positivas, pero esto no se está dando ahora, veremos que pasa con los resultados de bancos...

y hablando de optimismo

JPMorgan se desmarca con su apuesta por la bolsa europea - Expansión.com


----------



## rosonero (9 Jul 2009)

En la página que sigo el eurostoox por unos momentos aparecía:

NaN, Punkte 

¿Alguna señal esotérica?


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

Os dejo unas horitas y me veo el SAN por las nubes... :o


Por hoy se acabó la fiesta alcista... :




Saludos


----------



## Bambi (9 Jul 2009)

algún programador regulero, más bien


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Jul 2009)

es como cuando escuchabas los discos de led zeppelin al reves pero adaptado a los nuevos tiempos ...estaran abriendo las puertas del infierno o algo asi..nada de que preocuparse
sigo pensando que tocaremos los 9510-20 hoy en algun momento del dia


----------



## Speculo (9 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> es que sigue habiendo ganas de agarrarse a brotes verdes, normalmente las noticias negativas influyen más en el mercado que las positivas, pero esto no se está dando ahora, veremos que pasa con los resultados de bancos...
> 
> y hablando de optimismo
> 
> JPMorgan se desmarca con su apuesta por la bolsa europea - Expansión.com



Y yo que me preguntaba qué mano fuerte se había quedado en el mercado ... 

Por cierto, Mulder, que el Stoxx ha hecho un máximo más o menos por donde tú decías ¿No? Aunque debería de haberlo pasado con más decisión. Igual vuelve ahora o se va hacia donde yo he dicho.

Si hacemos las medias de cada uno de nuestros niveles, a lo mejor sacamos el precio de reacción correcto


----------



## rosonero (9 Jul 2009)

Creo que el que lleva el eurostoxx estaba dibujando la orejas de un lobo con un cacharro de éstos. Ahora se le está desparramando lateralmente el lado derecho


----------



## Bambi (9 Jul 2009)

esta mañana leíamos:
La fusión de Iberia y British Airways queda en el aire tras expirar los plazos - 9/07/09 - 1392176 - elEconomista.es

y ahora tenemos:
Fernando Conte dimite como presidente de Iberia: le sustituye Antonio Vázquez - 9/07/09 - 1392790 - elEconomista.es

el CEO de BA es un culoduro, parece que se va a acabar saliendo con la suya


----------



## Speculo (9 Jul 2009)

El canal que comentaba esta mañana. De momento se respeta.






El tal Daneric al que sigue mucho Wataru, está por la labor de una 4ª en una fase última de zig-zag. Si es así, los máximos de hoy no tendrían que pasar de aquí.
El Ibex, que va a su aire, se puede ir a los 9500 si quiere.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Jul 2009)

¿Alguien sabe porque el BBVA tiene últimamente esos volúmenes fuera de mercado? Es sospechoso, porque ya llevan varios días así ¿no?

Te acabo de leer Speculo. El habla de los 820 en el Sp y a mi no me parece mal visto... solo que no se que pensar estos son muy malos...


----------



## Bambi (9 Jul 2009)

BBVA. Una operación de bloques impulsa el volumen negociado en Cincodias.com


----------



## Speculo (9 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Te acabo de leer Speculo. El habla de los 820 en el Sp y a mi no me parece mal visto... solo que no se que pensar estos son muy malos...



Es que si es una 4ª y se está terminado de formar la última pata, se puede ir hasta el 800 con el impulso que puede coger.
Aguantar, parece que aguantan al Stoxx con bastante dinero en el 2270 del futuro y al S&P en el 870 del contado. Y lo aguantaron ayer bastante bien, que si hoy vuelve a esos niveles, vete a saber tú qué puede pasar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> ¿por? teoricamente WS debería abrir hoy con bastante optimismo por lo de Alcoa



Los gráficos apuntan a que hoy se baja en WS, otra cosa es lo que acaben haciendo... 

Saludos...

PD: El máximo parece que lo hemos hecho en el after 887,1, sigue el mismo patrón que el gráfico del Stoxx que ha puesto Speculo... muy atentos al 870 que resistió ayer, como lo pierda hoy veréis que risa...
PD2: Ahora 885,1...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Jul 2009)

yo creo que el desparrame lo dejaran para el lunes...mañana haremos un planito..calma antes de la tormenta y para aburrir al personal


----------



## donpepito (9 Jul 2009)

Chameleon... te gusta con va TRE... hay que cumplir los objetivos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jul 2009)

Manda narices 565.000 nuevos desempleados en USA y el mercado se lo toma subiendo... :

Saludos...


----------



## Bambi (9 Jul 2009)

14:30 EL paro semanal en EEUU mejora más de lo previsto

Las peticiones semanales de subsidio de desempleo en Estados Unidos bajaron hasta las 565.000, unas cifras mucho mejores que las 605.000 solicitudes esperadas por los analistas, y que las 617.000 de la semana anterior.


brotecito verde ¿como van los futuros LCASC? 
perdona que abuse pero veo que sueles estar al tanto de eso


----------



## Bambi (9 Jul 2009)

jeje casi a la vez... no es la cifra en sí LCASC sino la estimación, y recordemos que hay muchas ganas de ver brotes verdes


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jul 2009)

Pues han subido a 888,3 y ahora se mueven en el 885-886...

Saludos...

PD: Lo de la estimación ya lo tenía presente, pero no deja de sorprenderme que destruyendo más de medio millón de empleos al mes desde hace no se cuantos meses (y revisando el mes anterior al alza siempre, no lo olvidemos), el mercado se lo tome bien...


----------



## pyn (9 Jul 2009)

Están locos estos mercados.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Jul 2009)

cambio la posicion de mis cortos 8,38 al SAN....creo que el ibex tocara los 570,hoy o mañana y pabajo


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

Ahora es el momento de meter los cortos... los datos del paro son muy sospechosos...


Si esperan más se lo van a perder... próximamente en sus pantallas... :




Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (9 Jul 2009)

joder acabo de entrar a 8,30 con CFD en el SAN

hijos de puta como se vaya para arriba


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jul 2009)

*El total de perceptores del subsidio sube de 6,724 millones a 6,883 millones nuevo récord histórico y mucho más de lo esperado que era una cifra de 6,71 millones.
*
*Dato más sospechoso que ver a la Pasionaria en misa de ocho cada día.*  Tiene toda la pinta de que se debe a algún desorden estacional, seguramente causado por la fiesta del 4 de julio, que ha hecho que muchas oficinas manden a ojo los datos. (Ya ha pasado muchas veces). Es muy posible que la semana que viene aparezcan los parados perdidos.

En el comunicado oficial ya advierte el departamento de trabajo que hay factores estacionales que han provocado distorsión, y además dicen que aparte la cifra podría haber salido mejor por menos despidos en el sector del automóvil de lo esperado.

Comentario de Cárpatos. Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (9 Jul 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Creo que ya hemos visto los máximos del día y yo he obrado en consecuencia. dudo mucho que nos vayamos más arriba.

Ahora toca guano.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues han subido a 888,3 y ahora se mueven en el 885-886...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Lo de la estimación ya lo tenía presente, pero no deja de sorprenderme que destruyendo más de medio millón de empleos al mes desde hace no se cuantos meses (y revisando el mes anterior al alza siempre, no lo olvidemos), el mercado se lo tome bien...



De Cárpatos:



> *Paro semanal *
> 
> 
> Las peticiones de paro semanal en la semana que termina el 4 de julio caen a 565.000 desde las 617.000 anteriores, y muy por debajo de las 605.000 esperadas.
> ...



Edito:

No nos habremos cruzado por algún lado... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> joder acabo de entrar a 8,30 con CFD en el SAN
> 
> hijos de puta como se vaya para arriba



yo tengo el STOP en 8.51 si lo sobrepasa habra perforado el canal bajista de sobra y seria mejor esperar a ver que hace....pero vamos que apostaria mi testiculo izquierdo a que no llega ni de lejos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (9 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> yo tengo el STOP en 8.51 si lo sobrepasa habra perforado el canal bajista de sobra y seria mejor esperar a ver que hace....pero vamos que apostaria mi testiculo izquierdo a que no llega ni de lejos



nono

que me he puesto corto


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jul 2009)

Para Mulder, de Cárpatos:

_Se habla en Wall Street de una pauta estacional rara que aparece entre el 10 y 16 día de trading de julio. Así que me he ido a mis bases de datos del Dow Jones y me he entretenido mirando qué pasó en 17 años, es decir, desde 1990 a 2006, entre el 10 y el 16 día de trading del mes de julio y les puedo confirmar que los que dicen eso tenían razón:

En estos días no sé muy bien por qué, quizá por los turnos de vacaciones, quizá porque se inicia la temporada de resultados, o quizá por las dos cosas, Wall Street lo pasa realmente mal.

Vaya por delante que este año el día 10 de trading sería el 15 de julio y el 16 el día 23 de julio. Hay que tener en cuenta que el día 3 no hubo trading.

Las cifras son contundentes, tenemos de 16 casos estudiados, 13 años a la baja y además a veces de forma violenta y solo 4 al alza, que son los años 1991, 1997 , el 2003 y el 2006.

La media hasta el 2005 de bajada en los días 10 a 16 de trading de julio es de 1,6% y tenemos 6 bajadas del 2% y más y un desplome del 11,9% en el año 2002.

El 2007 más o menos en esas fechas el Dow Jones inició una violenta bajada que le llevó de 14.000 a 13.200 puntos.

En cuanto al año pasado, salió completamente al revés. Venía de bajar mucho, y exactamente el día 10 empezó a subir y el 16 había ganado el Dow casi 500 puntos._

Saludos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> nono
> 
> que me he puesto corto



de eso hablo  STOP de perdidas 8.51


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jul 2009)

Menudos brotes verdes...

*Macy's: Ventas de junio en centros con más de 1 año bajan -8,9%.
American Eagle: Ventas de junio en centros con más de 1 año bajan -11%.
GAP: Ventas de junio en centros con más de 1 año bajan -10%.
Target: Ventas de junio en centros con más de 1 año bajan -6,2%.*

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> Federarte es como el seguro, por si te pasa algo, es lo mínimo que te exigen en los campos para poder jugar
> 
> En los campos buenos a ciertas horas te pueden exigir un handicap mínimo pero no es lo normal. EL handicap te lo sueles sacar despues de hacer un curso de 3 meses, entrenar tu por tu cuenta y leerte un libro y hacer un examen.



Yo de campos sólo he jugado en El Saler aquí en Valencia, esta tarde vamos... si alguien se anima por allí nos vemos...

Yo seré el del polo marrón y los pantalones claros... 


Edito:


Y el swing perfecto... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ha sido un error, quise decir 2330



Total... por 100 puntitos de nada no nos vamos a pelear... :o




Saludos :


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Jul 2009)

Yo me he puesto corto en Criteria en 3.19, pero con poca carga que no estoy para muchos sustos, me refiero a más del cague que ya tengo.

Ains... de momento todos los resultados del día están siendo buenos (empresariales). El único a destacar el de 3com, los demás no los conozco.

Un saludo


----------



## pyn (9 Jul 2009)

Eso de que las noticias negativas siempre afectaban más al mercado a la baja que las noticias positivas al alza hay que revisarlo, o al menos para el Ibex-35. Da igual lo que digan las cifras, si se llevan 3 días de bajadas no puede haber un 4º, se sube sí o sí.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (9 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Eso de que las noticias negativas siempre afectaban más al mercado a la baja que las noticias positivas al alza hay que revisarlo, o al menos para el Ibex-35. Da igual lo que digan las cifras, si se llevan 3 días de bajadas no puede haber un 4º, se sube sí o sí.



en los buenos viejos tiempos nos metiamos semanas enteras de bajadas sin despeinarnos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Jul 2009)

Vendido el largo de Iberdrola a 5,36 entre a 5,35
Corto en BBVA a 9,02

Me viene un fuerte olor a guano que apesta


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Jul 2009)

Be aware. Guanto time its aproaching


----------



## pyn (9 Jul 2009)

Pues dadle al puto botón ya quiero ver el poder que teneis que no se diga.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Jul 2009)

Dow 8,226.32 +47.91 (0.59%)
S&P 500 885.64 +6.08 (0.69%)
Nasdaq 1,760.74 +13.57 (0.78%)
10y bond 3.37% 0.00 (0.00%


----------



## Speculo (9 Jul 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corto en BBVA a 9,02



¿Mande?? Yo lo veo a 8,89. O eso o me están timando con el tiempo real


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jul 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vendido el largo de Iberdrola a 5,36 entre a 5,35
> Corto en BBVA a 9,02
> 
> Me viene un fuerte olor a guano que apesta



Cuando ha estado BBVA a 9,02? :

Saludos...

Edito: Querrás decir a 8,92€...
Edito2: Jeje, Speculo se ha adelantado... cuanta gente espera al 9€ para ponerse corto...?


----------



## pyn (9 Jul 2009)

Y el máximo del día a 8,930, así que ese 9,02 no sé de qué será...


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Jul 2009)

Mixtables,ahora que te veo.
BXX va de la hostia.
Al que se metiera ayer en el calentón de última hora se lo han zampado los leoncios

Saludos

PD:¿Ese olorcillo en el DJI,que es?


----------



## Claca (9 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Pues dadle al puto botón ya quiero ver el poder que teneis que no se diga.



Desde que lo has dicho el ibex ha caído un 0.5%. El poder de este foro es grande :


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Jul 2009)

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9aghWnnThZQ&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9aghWnnThZQ&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Mixtables,ahora que te veo.
> BXX va de la hostia.
> Al que se metiera ayer en el calentón de última hora se lo han zampado los leoncios
> 
> ...




Sí que está bajando bastante 65.31 tengo ahora. Yo las tengo a 63.11, y por ahora, esperar.


----------



## pyn (9 Jul 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Desde que lo has dicho el ibex ha caído un 0.5%. El poder de este foro es grande



Somos un HF en potencia, lo que pasa es que somos como el ejército de pancho villa, si nos juntásemos...


----------



## Alexandros (9 Jul 2009)

Buen video Mixtables.


Te pongo otro de la apertura de Wall Street:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZU5hWWfpn9c&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZU5hWWfpn9c&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Sí que está bajando bastante 65.31 tengo ahora. Yo las tengo a 63.11, y por ahora, esperar.



No sabía que estabas dentro.¿corto o largo?


----------



## Mulder (9 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> No sabía que estabas dentro.¿corto o largo?



Debe estar largo porque dice que es un ETF inverso que apuesta por bajadas y ya ha dicho que está corto.

(acabo de explicar porque no me gustan los ETF )


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Jul 2009)

Me voy a pasar el finde a la montaña.
Siempre acabo perdiéndome lo mejor.
Recordad lo que os dije ayer y mirad los gráficos:
-Las trincheras están en DJI 8190 e Ibex 9410.
Allí nos esperan los bullish con el cuchillo en los dientes.
La del DJI es floja.La del Ibex significativa por el nº de impactos que ha recibido.

Adioooooorrrr!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Jul 2009)

Estoy largo en ETF, esto es bajista.

Mulder, porque decias que no te gustaban los ETF¿?

Pasar buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## Mulder (9 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Estoy largo en ETF, esto es bajista.
> 
> Mulder, porque decias que no te gustaban los ETF¿?
> 
> Pasar buen fin de semana a todos.



Eso es lo primero que he dicho 

No me gusta nada que lleve la palabra 'fondo' pegada a el, por eso opero directamente en futuros, total si pierdo es muy probable que pierda lo mismo.

¿hay alguna ventaja del ETF sobre un futuro?


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

Se va a cagar el botas con el cierre... :


Saludos


----------



## Bayne (9 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso es lo primero que he dicho
> 
> ¿hay alguna ventaja del ETF sobre un futuro?



Quizás el tema de las garantías y la liquidación diaria, entiendo que los ETFs no tienen, eso te permite soportar más el dolor si al principio la tendencia no te favorece


----------



## Alexandros (9 Jul 2009)

*Refrito Bearish*

Buenas.

He estado tirando un poco de hemeroteca y no se si os acordáis de que el año pasado se prohibieron las posiciones bajistas en momentos clave. ¿Volveran a hacerlo? Claro que si.


*La prohibición de posiciones bajistas dispara Wall Street*


_*“Por orden de las principales autoridades financieras del mundo, a partir de hoy queda prohibido que la bolsa baje”*. Aunque suene un poco exagerado, ése podría ser el edicto que han publicado los supervisores de los principales mercados del mundo -EEUU, Reino Unido y Suiza- en las últimas horas, puesto que han limitado enormemente la capacidad de los inversores para ponerse bajistas, lo que está forzando al cierre de este tipo de posiciones y magnifica enormemente la subida de hoy en las bolsas. _

La SEC amplía la protección contra las operaciones bajistas en Bolsa

_
El Banco Popular y BBVA son los dos valores del sector financiero en España sobre los que existe un mayor número de títulos en préstamos, según las cifras ofrecidas por el boletín diario de la Bolsa de Madrid al cierre de la sesión de ayer. El caso del Popular resulta especialmente llamativo ya que el 37,2% de sus acciones están prestadas y además es el valor de la Bolsa española en el que se ejecutan más posiciones cortas. _


*La SEC amplía al 12 de agosto la restricción de posiciones bajistas al descubierto sobre 19 valores*


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

Vayan cerrando largos hamijos... :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Jul 2009)

AIG bajando ahora un 21% y ha llegado a bajar casi un 25% ¿Cuánto tiempo más le queda para desaparecer?.

Carolux espero que vendieras por cierto ¿que paso al final con el money? Mode cotilla ON

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

Botas... te voy a enviar un tio... que lo sepas... :




Saludos :


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Jul 2009)

no teneis fé... los 9850 eran impasables


ahora veremos "cosas nunca vistas antes"


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> No sabía que estabas dentro.¿corto o largo?





Mulder dijo:


> Eso es lo primero que he dicho
> 
> No me gusta nada que lleve la palabra 'fondo' pegada a el, por eso opero directamente en futuros, total si pierdo es muy probable que pierda lo mismo.
> 
> ¿hay alguna ventaja del ETF sobre un futuro?



Uhm, pues buena pregunta. Yo podría tener acceso a cuentas con futuros, pero eso para cuando sea mayor. No hace más de un año que me he puesto con esto en serio. De hecho agradecería a aquellos que operen con futuros compartan cuales son las garantías exigidas para una operación normal.

Yo, encuentro la ventaja al ETF, en tanto en cuenta, si mueves el 100% de tu capital, te expones a unas pérdidas equivalentes al stop que te pongas, mientras que con futuros, simplemente no sabría hasta que punto podría estar pillado sin yo darme cuenta.

Creo que es una especie de derivados descafeinados, por ejemplo, el BXX, sólo tiene opciones de venta y va al 200%, UCO, UYG, L40, LXX, son otros ETF que también van bien, y apalancados.

Otra ventaja que le veo que no tiene un futuro, es que tiene una maturity de100 años, cosa que en los futuros, no ocurre.

Saludos


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

Mulder... en el SP máximos y mínimos decrecientes... :



¿playa o montaña?


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (9 Jul 2009)

Esta mañana he salido de MTS, a 21,93€ 1400acs y hace una hora el resto 1600acs a 21,86€ me voy a arrepentir, seguro que mañana calientan.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esta mañana he salido de MTS, a 21,93€ 1400acs y hace una hora el resto 1600acs a 21,86€ me voy a arrepentir, seguro que mañana calientan.



No sabe lo bien que se duerme sin largos en la cartera... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (9 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Uhm, pues buena pregunta. Yo podría tener acceso a cuentas con futuros, pero eso para cuando sea mayor. No hace más de un año que me he puesto con esto en serio. De hecho agradecería a aquellos que operen con futuros compartan cuales son las garantías exigidas para una operación normal.



En la página principal de Interdin si miras abajo de todo tienes un link que te lleva a una lista de precios y garantías, muy completa.



> Yo, encuentro la ventaja al ETF, en tanto en cuenta, si mueves el 100% de tu capital, te expones a unas pérdidas equivalentes al stop que te pongas, mientras que con futuros, simplemente no sabría hasta que punto podría estar pillado sin yo darme cuenta.



En futuros es exactamente lo mismo.



> Otra ventaja que le veo que no tiene un futuro, es que tiene una maturity de100 años, cosa que en los futuros, no ocurre.



Esa ventaja si es buena, no hay vencimientos, aunque en el Stoxx los vencimientos son de 3 meses y ahora mismo no vence hasta septiembre. También puedes operar en el futuro de diciembre-2009 o marzo-2010 sin ningún problema.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

Me gusta tocarle la carita al botas por las mañanas... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (9 Jul 2009)

He decidido venderlas, esta mañana no llegaron a entrar todas a 21,93€ lo + pròximo a mi precio de salida, 22,00€

Así que no he tenido mas remedido que modificarla a 21,86€ para el resto, antes de irme a comer... cuando el ibex se iba debilitando por 1,60%

MTS, hay que saber entrar a tiempo ... y salirse idem.


----------



## Mulder (9 Jul 2009)

No me convence mucho esta bajada, la veo falta de volatilidad, aunque yo ya he asegurado comisiones + chuletón.


----------



## donpepito (9 Jul 2009)

Hoy en CODERE están echando a los minoritarios y acumulando... he comprado 6300acs hace unos minutos... MGV-MA está comprando todo.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Jul 2009)

Yo estoy reduciendo la posición en CRI 3.19-3.15, para mi me sobra... aún me quedan 1300 que no se han vendido y pero estoy en ello. Esto no me gusta...

Kaka, se me han quedado 400 para mañana. Mejor... no lo veía nada claro.

Un saludo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En la página principal de Interdin si miras abajo de todo tienes un link que te lleva a una lista de precios y garantías, muy completa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias por el link.


----------



## Mulder (9 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el link.



STFW = Search The Fucking Web

Venga, porque soy bueno:

http://www.interdin.com


----------



## Speculo (9 Jul 2009)

Venga, decidlo ya de una vez...

¿Quién coño se pone siempre largo en la subasta del Ibex?


ADD: No sé si lo he dicho esta mañana, pero voy corto en el BBVA desde 8,92.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Venga, decidlo ya de una vez...
> 
> ¿Quién coño se pone siempre largo en la subasta del Ibex?




Da igual... el destino está escrito... :



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Jul 2009)

Yo hoy no he seguido el mercado, me he puesto corto a última hora pero no sé ni por qué, por si suena la flauta.

Poco recomendable operar así, pero bueno.


----------



## Speculo (9 Jul 2009)

¿Quién se ha tragado todo el papelón antes del cierre del contado?
Porque como haya sido uno de los gordos, verás tú que final de sesión vamos a tener.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Mulder, si el SP llega a 1300, le invito a una mariscada.
> 
> Palabrita del niño Jesús.



Y digo yo, que si llegamos a 840, en vez de marisco, será una paella, no¿?
:o


----------



## Carolus Rex (9 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> AIG bajando ahora un 21% y ha llegado a bajar casi un 25% ¿Cuánto tiempo más le queda para desaparecer?.
> 
> Carolux espero que vendieras por cierto ¿que paso al final con el money? Mode cotilla ON
> 
> Un saludo



Estoy en ello, recibí la tranferencia el martes.

He traspasado la pasta electrónicamente de la cuenta a una libreta (en el mismo banco) y ahora voy sacando, poco a poco, algunas cantidades del cajero, la cuestión es que no planten orejas los del banco......

La pasta la estoy guardando en otro banco por si acaso

Por lo que se vé el sistema tomó automáticamente del mercado el nuevo precio de las Accs. sin ajustar el número de las mismas en el mismo momento, hueco en el que yo (haciendo pruebas y sin saberlo) aproveché para vender (no las vendí todas, me quedé con 1000) posteriormente quedó ajustado el número de acciones pero a mi solo me quedaban esas mil que se con virtieron en 50.

Ya no me importa AIG bajen lo que bajen... Ahora lo que quiero es que no descubran el pastel, ir liquidando algunos valores que me quedan con aquel brocker y, si puedo, salir de esto con alguna ganancia mejor.

Creo que de momento estoy teniendo suerte, en los momentos en los que realicé las ventas y ordené las transferencias AIG experimento inusuales incrementos de volumen y confío que se les hayan despistado mis (para ellos) insignificantes operaciones.... no se...

Perdón por el rollo pero intentaré manteneros informados

Gracias a todos.


----------



## donpepito (9 Jul 2009)

Al final... lo que harán será desglosar todas las ventas de AIG (en el día del RS), no creo que haya muchos clientes de ese broker que operen con AIG y vendieran ese día.

No obstante, les tendría que haber descuadrado ya.... disfruta de tus plusvalías!


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Jul 2009)

Ánimos Carolux... seguro que se dan cuenta jaja No en serio, vete a saber, de todas formas espero que recogieras pruebas como te dijo Kujire, por si te reclaman ese dinero, tu puedas reclamarles las perdidas en esa acción debido al fallo en su sistema.

Buffet:
El inversor Warren Buffett señaló en una entrevista emitida el jueves que el paro podría alcanzar en Estados Unidos el 11%, y que podría ser necesario un segundo paquete de estímulo en un momento en el que la mayor economía del mundo lucha por salir de la recesión.

Un segundo paquete será fantástico para la bolsa ¿no?. A estos que les importa el paro...


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

Se han dado cuenta... pero ya es tarde... :

Disfruta de esas jugosas y merecidas plusvalias... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (9 Jul 2009)

+ DINERO PARA INYECTAR EN LOS MERCADOS.... + subidas.


----------



## until (9 Jul 2009)

habeis visto la intradia de Sacyr Vallermoso?

Efecto viagra?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Jul 2009)

until dijo:


> habeis visto la intradia de Sacyr Vallermoso?
> 
> Efecto viagra?




Efecto proyectos.



> CONSTRUCTORAS
> Sacyr se dispara en bolsa tras adjudicarse dos proyectos por 4.500 millones en menos de 24 horas
> Sacyr Vallehermoso, ampliación Canal de Panamá, concurso de adjudicación
> @M.I./agencias - 08/07/2009 18:50h Actualizado: 09/07/2009 18:07hDeja tu comentario (17)
> ...


----------



## until (9 Jul 2009)

Gracias por la información mixtables.

Sorprende ver la diferencia de presupuestos!


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Jul 2009)

le afectará la llegada del niño a las obras....?


----------



## donpepito (9 Jul 2009)

Me voy a jugar un partidito... dejo el s&p en buenas manos, hoy no hay desplome.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Jul 2009)

El S&P hizo un apoyo en el 887 el lunes, otro el martes y al final lo perdió, el miércoles el 887 ya fue resistencia que no pudo superar, lo intentó dos veces, en la apertura y al cierre y nada.

Hoy ha abierto en 887 y para abajo, ahora en 886, si lo supera supongo que intentaría ir al 900.

Por abajo tenemos los mínimos de ayer, pero a poco que la mano de Dios aparezca cerramos por encima de 887.

Y yo corto, vaya mierda, eso me pasa por abrir posiciones a lo loco.


----------



## carvil (9 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes 

885 en el E-mini es resistencia.....de momento


Salu2


----------



## Claca (9 Jul 2009)

A Sacyr la van a mimar mucho, de hecho ya hay mucho atado. El martes pasado estuve hablando con uno de los consejeros de la empresa y algo largó. Creo que lo comenté en el hilo. Eso no quita que siga siendo una bomba de relojería, claro. 

Por cierto, estoy empezando a perder la fé en el guano  En todo esto hay algo que no me gusta. Eso de nuevas inyecciones, que podrían llegar en un momento en el que la economía repuntase como consecuencia de las anteriores, parece demasiado tentador para esos manipuladores encorbatados. No veo por qué no deberían, desde su punto de vista, realizarlas, al fin y al cabo ya lo han hecho una vez y fueron el abono para el discurso actual de los brotes verdes, sólo les falta decir que necesitan un poco de líquido para hacerlos crecer y darle otra vez a las mangueras. No sigo demasiado el tema... ¿tienen mucha fuerza las voces que piden esos nuevos paquetes de estímulo económico?

Está claro que esto tarde o temprano va a petar, pierdo la fé momentáneamente. De octubre no pasa


----------



## Bambi (9 Jul 2009)

buenas tardes, ¿dudar del guano? ¿ahora? para mí la sesión de hoy demuestra por si quedaba alguna duda que el ciclo alcista está muerto y enterrado y sólo podemos bajar 

estaba mirando el S&P ahora precisamante y la lucha con el 885-887 es encarnizada,ni alcoa ni paro semanal prometedor ni nada, la directriz bajista del S&P es clarisima, simple y llanamente los alcistas no pueden con esa barrera, y si no se rompe, no hay cambio de tendencia

en cuanto al ibex, con lo de SYV de hoy y mirad como ha cerrado, no os quebréis: esto solo puede bajar, fue bonito tocar el 9800

se lo dice un alcista, hoy he vendido TRE y las pocas SYV que cojí por probar, ya sólo me quedan soltar algunas MTS mal compradas que hoy he podido promediar comprando a 21,5 y espero poder darles salida dignamente, ahora quiero estar fuera y esperar rebajas

lo que pasa es que por aquí esperaís guano a lo bestia y si no os decepcionáis, llegar a los niveles de Marzo requiere algo gordo, a ver los resultados de bancos, pero yo creo que la bajada va a ser lenta, constante y penosa, si no, sería demasiado fácil


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jul 2009)

Esas mega-inyecciones podrían ser la Onda C de todo este rebote (B)? :

Aunque era la opción que más me gustaba, estos días pensaba más en que todo este rebote era una 4ª y esta bajada que estamos viendo, la 1ª de la quinta... Todo se verá, si bajamos un poco más y volvemos a subir superando los 960 será una ABC, si no superamos los 960 una 4ª, y hasta entonces, los dedos quietecitos o intradiando poco a poco... 

Saludos...

PD: Ojalá te salga bien la jugada Carolus


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Esas mega-inyecciones podrían ser la Onda C de todo este rebote (B)? :
> 
> Aunque era la opción que más me gustaba, estos días pensaba más en que todo este rebote era una 4ª y esta bajada que estamos viendo, la 1ª de la quinta... Todo se verá, si bajamos un poco más y volvemos a subir superando los 960 será una ABC, si no superamos los 960 una 4ª, y hasta entonces, los dedos quietecitos o intradiando poco a poco...
> 
> ...





hoy toca cornell aqui!


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

Ya estoy aquí para arreglar el cierre... os va a gustar... :



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jul 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> hoy toca cornell aqui!



Toca en Bilbao o toco yo en este hilo...? :

Saludos...

PD: Toca solo o con AudioSlave? Perdón por el offtopic, ahora lo busco en google 
PD2: Toca solo, vaya nivelazo de cartel!!!
PD3: 881,8... por decir algo de bolsa...


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

El que está apunto para tocar es el de la foto...






Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Toca en Bilbao o toco yo en este hilo...? :
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



si tom morello tocase arriba, en el monte, no estaria aqui


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

El Dow en rojo... el SP lo estoy intentando... :


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Jul 2009)

te ayudo yo:

Warren Buffett says second stimulus might be needed | U.S. | Reuters


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Jul 2009)

hemos estado mas tiempo por arriba de la apertura pero al final 0...


----------



## tonuel (9 Jul 2009)

Así mejor... para que piquen las gacelillas... :



Saludos


----------



## carvil (9 Jul 2009)

Bueno no era lo esperado 

Pero es imposlible caer si *nadie* compra

El guano tiene que esperar


Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jul 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> si tom morello tocase arriba, en el monte, no estaria aqui



Tengo un billete de 2000 pesetas firmado por él  de cuando vinieron RATM a BCN, le hizo mucha gracia cuando se lo dí para que lo firmara...

Saludos...

PD: Los gráficos del S&P y del Stoxx me marcan subidas para mañana... yo ya no entiendo nada...


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tengo un billete de 2000 pesetas firmado por él  de cuando vinieron RATM a BCN, le hizo mucha gracia cuando se lo dí para que lo firmara...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Los gráficos del S&P y del Stoxx me marcan subidas para mañana... yo ya no entiendo nada...



y luego no sabemos donde esta el dinero en pesetas!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cuando ha estado BBVA a 9,02? :
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



8,92 que me traiciona el subconsciente


----------



## Mulder (9 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Los gráficos del S&P y del Stoxx me marcan subidas para mañana... yo ya no entiendo nada...



Yo para mañana tengo previsto empezar bajando fuerte, luego un lateral alcista, para volver a bajar de nuevo, pero sin tanta fuerza como por la mañana.

Lunes arrancada en negativo muy probable.


----------



## rosonero (10 Jul 2009)

Ahora que he repasado el hilo, os cuento. Mira que era fácil hacerle caso a Mulder, esperar a que el Eurostoxx tocará o se acercará a los 2330 y ponerse corto, sencillo, no?
Como ya posteé me puso corto antes de tiempo con 5 mini ibex mediados a 9440, a la hora de irme a currar, 13:30, ni fú ni fá, los dejo abiertos. En el trabajo, primero reunión, luego teléfono, atender lo más urgente, dos supuestos ayudantes friéndome a preguntas ... :
Cuando puedo le hecho un ojo al futuro del miniibex y lo veo en 9500 :, (casi me da algo), cargo 2 minis más a 9490, minimizo, sigo trabajando, me olvido, vuelvo a mirar y 9440, un poco más tarde 9420... sí, sí, sí, es el momento _vende_.
Y sí, sí, _vendo_ los 7 minis , je je je... y veo aparecer 14 minis en pantalla, (casi me da algo segunda parte) , vuelvo a entrar para esta vez, sí, comprar los 14 minis a mercado, pero me responden que son demasiados de una vez, (casi me da algo tres), pongo en compra 9 y en cuanto acepta los 5 siguientes, todo a mercado y todos al final a 9415.


Final feliz y con pluvalías pero que rato tan malo, o no, todavía no lo sé, he pasado.

Pd.Operar en el trabajo: nunca mais. Hacer más caso a Mulder, sí.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Jul 2009)

No haber podido con el 887 es una muestra de debilidad creo yo.

Y toca publicación del ECRI, durante todo el rebote, con datos malos y más malos saliendo por todas partes, el ECRI era el único dato que resistía en positivo contra viento y marea.

Ojo, que según dice Cárpatos en la elaboración del ECRI pondera la evolución de la bolsa, y llevamos dos o tres semanas de bajadas en las bolsas.

Apuesto por un mal dato ECRI y por un mercado que le va a prestar importancia al dato.

Ya veremos cómo va la cosa.


----------



## Nico (10 Jul 2009)

Carolus... el hombre que QUEBRO AL SISTEMA !!

Felicitaciones !!


----------



## donpepito (10 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.

Una apertura asustagacelas.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jul 2009)

Buenos días ^^

Estoy de acuerdo con el planteamiento de Mulder para el día de hoy (¿Mala señal?).

Un saludo

Nico: Deberías haber vendido tus WAMUQ... al paso que van no creo que tarden mucho en volver a los 0.05. El juicio (si es como aquí) puede durar años.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jul 2009)

*VIERNES NEGRO...*



Buenos dias...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Jul 2009)

Bon Giorno signori.

Tempo di Guano.


----------



## aksarben (10 Jul 2009)

R4 no vende CFDs de SYV


----------



## donpepito (10 Jul 2009)

MTS... nueva recomendación de mantener... precio OBJ 22,00€ el mismo que DF HF marcó como objetivo.

*ARCELOR MITTAL Citi eleva ArcelorMittal a mantener*


[FONT=verdana,]Hora: *08:18*[/FONT] [FONT=verdana,arial]
[/FONT] 

Citigroup ha mejorado su consejo sobre las acciones de ArcelorMittal *a mantener desde vender*, en tanto que eleva el precio objetivo a 22 euros desde 18.


----------



## rosonero (10 Jul 2009)

Buenos días gente.

A ver si hoy se hace realidad mi tag preferido del hilo " *! güano time especulatas!* "


----------



## Deudor (10 Jul 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> R4 no vende CFDs de SYV



¿Algún ETF, cdf, Warrant para ponerse corto con SYV?

Lo digo porque a fecha de hoy, no hay lugar más seguro para el dinero de la universidad de mis hijos...


----------



## rosonero (10 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> ¿Algún ETF, cdf, Warrant para ponerse corto con SYV?
> 
> Lo digo porque a fecha de hoy, no hay lugar más seguro para el dinero de la universidad de mis hijos...



Al hilo de Sacyr 

Sacyr y la ratonera del Canal de Panamá - cotizalia.com


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> ¿Algún ETF, cdf, Warrant para ponerse corto con SYV?
> 
> Lo digo porque a fecha de hoy, no hay lugar más seguro para el dinero de la universidad de mis hijos...



Hay un ETF corto sobre el IBEX, pero cuesta bastante dinero ( aunque para mi esté barato). No va apalancado


----------



## aksarben (10 Jul 2009)

En R4 CFDs desde luego no , eso sí te dejan comprar todos los que quieras .


----------



## Mulder (10 Jul 2009)

A los buenos días!



rosonero dijo:


> Ahora que he repasado el hilo, os cuento. Mira que era fácil hacerle caso a Mulder, esperar a que el Eurostoxx tocará o se acercará a los 2330 y ponerse corto, sencillo, no?
> Como ya posteé me puso corto antes de tiempo con 5 mini ibex mediados a 9440, a la hora de irme a currar, 13:30, ni fú ni fá, los dejo abiertos. En el trabajo, primero reunión, luego teléfono, atender lo más urgente, dos supuestos ayudantes friéndome a preguntas ... :
> Cuando puedo le hecho un ojo al futuro del miniibex y lo veo en 9500 :, (casi me da algo), cargo 2 minis más a 9490, minimizo, sigo trabajando, me olvido, vuelvo a mirar y 9440, un poco más tarde 9420... sí, sí, sí, es el momento _vende_.
> Y sí, sí, _vendo_ los 7 minis , je je je... y veo aparecer 14 minis en pantalla, (casi me da algo segunda parte) , vuelvo a entrar para esta vez, sí, comprar los 14 minis a mercado, pero me responden que son demasiados de una vez, (casi me da algo tres), pongo en compra 9 y en cuanto acepta los 5 siguientes, todo a mercado y todos al final a 9415.
> ...



Solo te di el consejo básico: Cortar rápido las pérdidas y dejar correr las ganancias.

Los leoncios siempre tratan de que estemos inseguros en nuestra posición, pero mirando a largo/medio plazo se puede saber hacia donde irá, al menos con la práctica suficiente.

Por eso lo mejor es poner un stop (tampoco demasiado cerca) y dejarlo, si salta mala suerte y si no tendrás muchos beneficios.

Por cierto, para ir con 14 miniibex ¿no te convendría más un corto en el ibex grande?


----------



## Speculo (10 Jul 2009)

Muy buenas 
¿Ha pagado dividendo el BBVA o algo? 

Edito: Sí. 0,09 por acción.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jul 2009)

Mi sistema me acaba de dar una señal clarísima en el ibex... :










Saludos


----------



## Deudor (10 Jul 2009)

Por cierto, del tema fusión Ferrovial - Cintra, ¿alguien sabe algo, del tema de primas y demás?
Llevo con la mosca detrás de la oreja desde que la bajaron artificial y descaradamente a 3 €, para luego soltarla, y no se si se han dado por vencidos o la hundirán denuevo para dar prima.......


----------



## tonuel (10 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Muy buenas
> ¿Ha pagado dividendo el BBVA o algo?
> 
> Edito: Sí. 0,09 por acción.



¿Le ha pillado de imprevisto...? :

A mi me parece que si estas corto es mejor comprar antes del dividendo y vender después... ya veremos que hago cuando llegue el momento... 



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (10 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ja ja fue el típico fallo de novato con futuros a corto, en situación de stress, cuando quise deshacerme de ellos en ved de dar orden de compra dí orden de venta :o

Por cierto, ¿el eurostoxx irá a hacer una visita a los 2380 (aprox.) esta mañana?
Gracias por los consejos  Dónde andan los objetivos


----------



## donpepito (10 Jul 2009)

No quieren dejar caer a MTS... hay ordenes de 4000 3000 3000 en compra.... rellenando las posis.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿el eurostoxx irá a hacer una visita a los *2380 *(aprox.) esta mañana?



Vamos de subidón o que... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## Speculo (10 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Le ha pillado de imprevisto...? :
> 
> A mi me parece que si estas corto es mejor comprar antes del dividendo y vender después... ya veremos que hago cuando llegue el momento...



Pues la verdad es que la estrategia será según como venga el viento.
En un mercado alcista puede ser interesante comprar antes, pero en uno bajista, a lo mejor es más rentable vender antes.


----------



## Mulder (10 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Ja ja ja fue el típico fallo de novato con futuros a corto, en situación de stress, cuando quise deshacerme de ellos en ved de dar orden de compra dí orden de venta :o
> 
> Por cierto, ¿el eurostoxx irá a hacer una visita a los 2380 (aprox.) esta mañana?
> Gracias por los consejos  Dónde andan los objetivos



Yo creo que esta mañana nos toca ir a visitar el 2272 y rebotar un poco en ese nivel hasta, como mucho, el 2306, aunque no creo que los alcance.

Si no llegamos ahí por la mañana, deberíamos hacerlo por la tarde.


----------



## rosonero (10 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Vamos de subidón o que... :o
> 
> Saludos :o



Je je, me ha poseido Pepon 26 por unos momentos  Quería decir 2280, claro.

El tag _!güano time especulatas!_ es tuyo?


----------



## Speculo (10 Jul 2009)

Esto va a rebotar hasta más arriba del 2300 (Stoxx).
Cierro mi posición corta en el BBVA en 8,69 .


----------



## Bambi (10 Jul 2009)

buenos días, veo que el S&P siguió dónde lo dejé, no se pudo con la resistencia de 885-887 en un día de cierto optimismo... para agosto el S&P está a 850

aviso a donpepito: la directriz bajista está más que clara ojo con los largos torete, en cualquier caso espero que tengas razón con lo de MTS porque es lo último que me queda por vender y no veo la hora, quiero estar fuera 

la vaca está seca señores, dependiendo de los bancos se podría acelerar el "guano" pero a Tonuel le recomendaría que se lo tomé con calma

una duda: ¿ponerse corto no es especular?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Esto va a rebotar *hasta más arriba del 2300 (Stoxx).*
> Cierro mi posición corta en el BBVA en 8,69 .



Si está en 2301,5... :o


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jul 2009)

Yo he cerrado mi corto en 3.115 con las 411 acciones que me quedaban de CRI y he abierto un largo en el mismo punto. Pero con menos carga que ayer inclusive, por si baja más promediar un poco por debajo, estamos muy laterales y creo que no corro demasiado riesgo con posiciones tan peques.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (10 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> una duda: ¿ponerse corto no es especular?



Es la misma clase de especulación que ponerse largo. Los leoncios pueden ponerse largos o cortos en el momento que prefieran, y lo hacen, por lo tanto si ellos tienen esa ventaja ¿porque no tenerla nosotros?

¿o es que les vamos a dar más ventajas de las que ya tienen?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> buenos días, veo que el S&P siguió dónde lo dejé, no se pudo con la resistencia de 885-887 en un día de cierto optimismo... para agosto el S&P está a 850
> 
> aviso a donpepito: la directriz bajista está más que clara ojo con los largos torete, en cualquier caso espero que tengas razón con lo de MTS porque es lo último que me queda por vender y no veo la hora, quiero estar fuera
> 
> ...



Sí que lo es, no¿?


----------



## Bayne (10 Jul 2009)

Buenos días a todos
Tío SAN se va para arriba, ¿llegará lejos?


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jul 2009)

Especular es dar liquidez a los mercados. Eso es bueno para todos, si alguien está largo y desea salirse porque los mercados están bajando a toda prisa ¿Mucha gente querrá entrar en situaciones de pánico? Yo creo que no... para eso están los cortos... para ayudarlos a vender en pánico.

Un saludo

Los de los futuros (Speculo, Mulder...) ¿Cómo está la cosa de contratos? ¿Hay mucha gente comprando o vendiendo?


----------



## rosonero (10 Jul 2009)

> una duda: ¿ponerse corto no es especular?



Para Tonuel es un deber ciudadano, si además sacas unas perrillas mejor que mejor.

Ya me corregirá si no es así.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jul 2009)

Ya está cerrado el gap del Stoxx...


----------



## Mulder (10 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Los de los futuros (Speculo, Mulder...) ¿Cómo está la cosa de contratos? ¿Hay mucha gente comprando o vendiendo?



Están comprando las gacelas y los leoncios les están vendiendo, o eso me parece a mi.


----------



## Bambi (10 Jul 2009)

lo decía porque me hace gracia eso de "guano time speculatas" y lo de "meterle al botas" parece que si uno se pone corto es un rebelde que lucha contra el poder o algo así


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Están comprando las gacelas y los leoncios les están vendiendo, o eso me parece a mi.



Por momentos con su comentario me ha hecho sentir así.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3iqvddLKN9Y&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3iqvddLKN9Y&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tonuel (10 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Para Tonuel es un deber ciudadano, si además sacas unas perrillas mejor que mejor.
> 
> Ya me corregirá si no es así.




Correcto... estas navidades los reyes vendrán generosos... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Jul 2009)

Dentro de nuevo en MTS, 21,13€ con 2000acs... voy a comprar + si recortan de nuevo.


----------



## Bambi (10 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Correcto... estas navidades los reyes vendrán generosos... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



te van a traer esto

http://spain.hermes.com/webapp/wcs/...rentCategoryId=11005&productId=35927&nbItem=0

verás que bien sienta


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Jul 2009)

Pregunta abierta:

Sabeis de algun establecimiento que vendan moviles baratos baratos en Madrid, con web¿?


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Pregunta abierta:
> 
> Sabeis de algun establecimiento que vendan moviles baratos baratos en Madrid, con web¿?



`__´ yo me compré uno chino, mu mono eso si, que hacia de todo y no se configurarlo para conectarme a internet grr
Eso si... me salió gratis, porque ponía que tenía el idioma español, y no.. solo ingles y chino, así que me queje a Paypal, después de varios mails sin resultados con el vendedor y me devolvieron el dinero.
Querían que devolviera el móvil... y si, sin problemas cuando me ingreséis el dinero del envio . Hasta hoy... 

La verdad es que estaba pesando en comprar un Nokia de estos nuevos, lo que pasa es que me echa para atrás el plan de datos ese.. que mínimo un pastón al mes.


----------



## donpepito (10 Jul 2009)

Tienda Movilcentermadrid

Tienen IPHONEs 3GS de movistar por 500,00€ 32GB...


----------



## donpepito (10 Jul 2009)

Puedes liberarlos si lo deseas en casa... el soft está en la red.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> te van a traer esto
> 
> verás que bien sienta



Las corbatas para navidad son de pobres... :o

Lo que me van a traer vendrá directito de USA... y lo pagaré con papelitos verdes procedentes de casa del botas... :









Saludos


----------



## Bambi (10 Jul 2009)

coño que casualidad, yo también he ganado dinero con el botas este trimestre, hay que ver cuanto bien hace este señor, repartiendo riqueza a diestro y siniestro


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Jul 2009)

Pues la verdad que había visto por ahi el Nokia 6500, y querría mirarme uno, los he visto alrededor de 100,e, que es lo que me quiero gastar, y como el anterior nokia me ha durado 4 años, que para un movil está bastante bien, trataré de repetir.


----------



## Deudor (10 Jul 2009)

Dedicado pavosotros:


----------



## tonuel (10 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Dedicado pavosotros:



Los datos de junio creo que los tienes mal... :



Saludos


----------



## Deudor (10 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Los datos de junio creo que los tienes mal... :



Es el SP. Es curioso a donde vamos en la foto si se baja mucho, he dejado espacio.


----------



## Mulder (10 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Dedicado pavosotros:



Ahora me pregunto donde lo habrías dibujado si se tratara de un triple techo


----------



## tonuel (10 Jul 2009)

Si miramos abajo se puede intuir un agujero negro... 



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (10 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora me pregunto donde lo habrías dibujado si se tratara de un triple techo



Aquí una ideal para triples techos o pechos


----------



## tonuel (10 Jul 2009)

Veo el volumen desde hace un rato y me entra la risa... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Aquí una ideal para triples techos o pechos



Estee, yo ahí veo un cuádruple techo, tal vez un H-C-H-i


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (10 Jul 2009)

A ver, (como dirían en "Vaya Semanita"), que a mí ni me va ni me viene, sólo por comentarlo:

Ibex 35

H-C- ... :


----------



## Mulder (10 Jul 2009)

Ojo con el mínimo de hoy en el Stoxx, en 2291 (ahora 2293), si lo pasara hacia abajo, sobre todo si pasa de 2289, podríamos ver volatilidad bajista fuerte.

Me lo dicen varios sistemas.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jul 2009)

El chiringo hundiéndose y aquí todos mirándole el culo a una china... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## Speculo (10 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si está en 2301,5... :o



Decía el futuro. Pero vamos, que están guarreando bastante el asunto.
Me quedo fuera de momento porque creo que volverá otra vez a los 2300.
Igual me vuelvo a poner corto ahí de nuevo.
En el BBVA ya me he puesto corto tres veces en dos días. Si llega otra vez a los 8,85 o por ahí, lo hago otra vez.


----------



## Deudor (10 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Veo el volumen desde hace un rato y me entra la risa... :



La verdad es que para esto, podían cerrar el chiringuito.
Siempre me han parecido injustos los movimientos sin volumen.


----------



## javso (10 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dentro de nuevo en MTS, 21,13€ con 2000acs... voy a comprar + si recortan de nuevo.



Sigues pensando que las van a llevar a 24? La llevo siguiendo desde hace días y la tendencia es a la baja. Con grandes vaivenes, pero cada vez los máximos más bajos.


----------



## Bambi (10 Jul 2009)

todo los precios del Ibex van a la baja, a mí con que MTS asome el cuezo por 22 me conformo


----------



## Bayne (10 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> La verdad es que para esto, podían cerrar el chiringuito.
> *Siempre me han parecido injustos los movimientos sin volumen*.



Ni la bolsa ni la vida son justas.:


----------



## donpepito (10 Jul 2009)

Yo he entrado varias veces ......---->>>>> salirse es fácil si lo deseas, en cualquier "PICO"

21,13€ es mi precio de entrada, hoy.

Si recorta de 21,00€ compraré 1000acs +

MTS, tiene nuevos pedidos... solo falta alguna "oportuna" noticia.... el soporte de los 19,xx ha funcionado en las últimas semanas.


----------



## Deudor (10 Jul 2009)

rotura de mínimos del día en Stoxx


----------



## rosonero (10 Jul 2009)

¡¡Vamos empujad con un poco más de brío !! Así así !!!!!!!!

Que vuelvo a ir corto y esta vez voy a cerrar antes de irme a currar.


----------



## donpepito (10 Jul 2009)

Pretenden calentar de nuevo a IBERIA, con la nueva elección del nuevo director.... FUSIONES... el tema favorito!


----------



## HayQueHacerAlgoYa (10 Jul 2009)

Me he puesto corto en el Ibex a 9370, ya verás como ahora se gira y me jode el finde


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jul 2009)

HayQueHacerAlgoYa dijo:


> Me he puesto corto en el Ibex a 9370, ya verás como ahora se gira y me jode el finde



Pues te has puesto en mínimo del día... 

Por cierto, alguien sabe que le pasa a Cintra? Está bajando en estos últimos días de lo lindo... aunque todavía no a los nives a los que entré corto... :o

Saludos...


----------



## Deudor (10 Jul 2009)

HayQueHacerAlgoYa dijo:


> Me he puesto corto en el Ibex a 9370, ya verás como ahora se gira y me jode el finde



A la larga, no hay dinero más fácil en este mundo, paciencia.


----------



## donpepito (10 Jul 2009)

En cintra hay que tener claro que tiempo que quieres quedarte comprado.... lo mejor es entrar en 4,00€ ... siempre hacen la misma figura... tocar los 3,8x y recuperación.


----------



## Deudor (10 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien sabe que le pasa a Cintra? Está bajando en estos últimos días de lo lindo... aunque todavía no a los nives a los que entré corto... :o



Antes comenté que cintra la pusieron artificialmente hasta cuando pudieron a 3 €, porque tenían la absorción preparada, posteriormente tubieron problemas pues tenían pignoradas sus acciones por la compra de BAA.
Ferrovial manipula la cotización de CINTRA.
La bajarán hasta la estenuación pues esa familia no pierde un duro, y fijaran un canje con prima.
Yo la sigo para meterme largo para la fusión. Pero ahora mismo estoy despistadísimo, no sabría cuando meterme.


----------



## Bambi (10 Jul 2009)

"12:28 Los futuros de Wall Street afianzan sus recortes

A medida que se acerca la apertura de la Bolsa de Nueva York los futuros van afianzando el tono bajista predominante desde las primeras horas de la mañana. Los futuros del Dow Jones cotizan ahora con descensos del 0,71%, del 0,68% en el S&P 500, y del 0,56% en los del tecnológico Nasdaq. La jornada de hoy depara datos como los de déficit comercial y los de confianza del consumidor estadounidense."


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> "12:28 Los futuros de Wall Street afianzan sus recortes
> 
> A medida que se acerca la apertura de la Bolsa de Nueva York los futuros van afianzando el tono bajista predominante desde las primeras horas de la mañana. Los futuros del Dow Jones cotizan ahora con descensos del 0,71%, del 0,68% en el S&P 500, y del 0,56% en los del tecnológico Nasdaq. La jornada de hoy depara datos como los de déficit comercial y los de confianza del consumidor estadounidense."



A 876,8 ahora mismito...


----------



## chameleon (10 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Yo la sigo para meterme largo para la fusión. Pero ahora mismo estoy despistadísimo, no sabría cuando meterme.



yo también, pero los rangos del canje son demasiado grandes como para que sirvan de pista...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jul 2009)

* A las 14.30:
*- DÉFICIT COMERCIAL de mayo
*Dato previo: -29,160. Previsión: -30,100 millones de dólares.

* A las 14.30:
*- PRECIOS DE IMPORTACIÓN Y EXPORTACIÓN de junio
*Dato previo: importación: +1,3%. exportación: +0,6%.
Previsiones: importaciones: +2%. exportaciones: +0,4%.

* A las 15.55:
*-ÍNDICE DE CONFIANZA DEL CONSUMIDOR DE LA UNIVERSIDAD DE MICHIGAN/REUTERS de julio preliminar.
*Dato previo: 70,8. Previsión: 70,5.
SUBPARTIDA DE CONDICIONES ACTUALES:
Dato previo: 73,2. Previsión: 73,8.
SUBPARTIDA DE EXPECTATIVAS:
Dato previo: 69,2. Previsión: 69,8.

*A las 16.30:
*- ÍNDICE DEL INSTITUTO DEL CICLO ECONÓMICO ECRI.*

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (10 Jul 2009)

De momento se está cumpliendo mi previsión de bajadas por la mañana.

Ahora cuando lleguemos más o menos a 2282-80 deberíamos hacer un lateral alcista, los gringos nos deberían devolver al guano de nuevo.


----------



## rosonero (10 Jul 2009)

Yo ya he tenido suficiente, mini ibex 9405 --> 9345. Fuera y buen fin de semana.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (10 Jul 2009)

entre ayer a 8,30 en el san

y me he salido en 8,20


voy a ver si vuelvo a entrar


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Jul 2009)

tonuel vete preparando certificados... como perdamos los 9280........ empieza la fiesta


----------



## Deudor (10 Jul 2009)

Por cierto, CIN será excelente para ponerse cortos, hasta el anuncio de la fusión, en el que las gacelas serán arrasadas de la pradera por millares.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jul 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel vete preparando certificados... como perdamos los 9280........ empieza la fiesta




Tengo los sellos de toda la vida... pero estoy buscando un diseñador para los de la nueva temporada... 

A ver si alguno me envia el currículum... 




Saludos


----------



## chollero (10 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Pregunta abierta:
> 
> Sabeis de algun establecimiento que vendan moviles baratos baratos en Madrid, con web¿?



ese de bigote es el encargado del departamento de telefonia, precios sin competencia es su lema

YouTube - La policía desmantela un poblado de chabolas en


saludos


----------



## HayQueHacerAlgoYa (10 Jul 2009)

Lavadita guapa en el 9358, continuamos para bingo


----------



## tonuel (10 Jul 2009)

*¿Qué pasó con SACYL mi amol....?* :



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *¿Qué pasó con SACYL mi amol....?* :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



esto:
Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones


----------



## donpepito (10 Jul 2009)

Como si esos analistos no supiesen... cuales son los "fundamentales" que hacen subir a SACYR ... multiplicado x3.


----------



## Deudor (10 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *¿Qué pasó con SACYL mi amol....?*



Espero que el Sacyl no termine como Sacyr.:


----------



## donpepito (10 Jul 2009)

Una foto de la familia, celebrando la futura OPA.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Una foto de la familia, celebrando la futura OPA.




¿Quién es Dartacán de los cuatro...?



Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (10 Jul 2009)

El primer ministro italiano Silvio Berlusconi dijo el viernes durante una rueda de prensa a la conclusión de la reunión del G8 que debería ser prioritario combatir la especulación de los "hedge funds" en los mercados de materias primas. 

Pese al descenso del consumo de petróleo este año, Berlusconi señaló que los precios del crudo han empezado a subir excesivamente por la especulación del mercado financiero, en el que *"los hedge funds juegan un papel protagonista" y destacó en especial, el español DP HF.*


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jul 2009)

Pues parece que no ha habido datos... O__O! Hay mucho miedo...

Y menos mal que han sido buenos... llegan a ser malos y nos hundimos.

Un saludo

Supongo que será porque hoy las energéticas van a sufrir de lo lindo...


----------



## Bambi (10 Jul 2009)

EEUU: el déficit comercial se redujo en mayo a 26.000 millones de dólares - 10/07/09 - 1396157 - elEconomista.es


----------



## donpepito (10 Jul 2009)

Los precios de los bienes importados en Estados Unidos registraron en junio su mayor aumento en casi dos décadas luego que el aumento en los precios del crudo y la debilidad del dólar redujeran aún más las posibilidades de un período prolongado de deflación. 

No obstante, a medida que los precios del petróleo retroceden a menos de US$60 por barril este mes y que los salarios en Estados Unidos no muestran variación, es improbable que la inflación eche raíces. 

Los precios de las importaciones ascendieron en junio un 3,2% mensual, informó el viernes el Departamento de Trabajo, e igualaron así su mayor incremento mensual desde septiembre de 1990. También subieron un 3,2% en noviembre de 2007. 

Los economistas esperaban, en promedio, un alza del 2,3%

Sin embargo, los precios de los bienes importados cayeron un 17,4% frente a junio de 2008. Y si bien los precios de las importaciones de petróleo subieron un 20,3% respecto de mayo, un máximo de 10 años y la quinta alza mensual consecutiva, cayeron un 45,9% frente al mismo interanual. 

Si se excluye el petróleo, los precios de las importaciones subieron apenas un 0,2% frente a mayo. 

Según el informe, los precios de las importaciones de bienes básicos y suministros industriales, excluido el petróleo, ascendieron en junio un 0,7%. 

Los precios de las importaciones de automóviles avanzaron un 0,1%. 

Los precios de las importaciones de bienes de capital cayeron un 0,1% y los de los de los bienes de consumo, excluidos los automóviles, sumaron un 0,1%. 

Los precios de los alimentos subieron un 0,5% frente al mes previo
. 
Por otra parte, los precios de las exportaciones estadounidenses ascendieron un 1,1% mensual el mes pasado, pero registraron una caída del 6,4% frente a un año antes.


----------



## donpepito (10 Jul 2009)

El rebote de fin de semana... se está gestando ahora mismo.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jul 2009)

Ánimos DP... mételes caña que estoy contigo!. Bueno... mi Guru espera una pequeña subida antes de la bajada... así que ... jaja 

Niveles que espero antes de la caída 885-895.
Un saludo

Martes 14 primer resultado importante GS, se esperan buenos, el programita de trading ha debido funcionar bien.


----------



## Mulder (10 Jul 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que sigue cumpliéndose el guión para hoy, bajada por la mañana, lateral-alcista a mediodía y ahora falta que esta tarde bajemos.

Por cierto, el petróleo empezó a bajar el año pasado por estas fechas, si no recuerdo mal.


----------



## Alexandros (10 Jul 2009)

Buenas a todos.

AIG ya ha caído más de un 50% dede el famoso reverse split. La van a "shortear" otra vez hasta 1.

8.71
-0.77 (-8.13%)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LoSMwTqWW44&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LoSMwTqWW44&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>​
Feliz finde, me voy a las fiestas de Teruel.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Jul 2009)

Ehhh quien le ha dado al botoncito¿??


----------



## Mulder (10 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Ehhh quien le ha dado al botoncito¿??



El mal dato de consumo.


----------



## Alexandros (10 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El mal dato de consumo.



¿Y los días que los datos son malos y la bolsa sube?


----------



## Mulder (10 Jul 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> ¿Y los días que los datos son malos y la bolsa sube?



A mi me dan igual los fundamentales, solo hablo de lo que ha disparado esta bajada tan fuerte que hemos tenido hace un momento (y que creo que seguirá toda la tarde).

Yo estoy corto desde ayer, no sabía nada sobre este dato, solo la hora, sin embargo los leoncios hacen lo que deben hacer que es ponerse cortos y han escogido este momento para acumular más cortos.

Lo mio es todo técnico y tengo varios sistemas que me anuncian bajadas, la subida tan fuerte antes del dato también olía a chamusquina porque no había razón ni disparador que la provocase, solo ha sido una subida para comprar caro con la intención de vender barato.

edito: además ya anuncié esto ayer.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El mal dato de consumo.



Menuda sorpresa... 

Yo tengo ganancias en lo que va de día, me las voy a jugar poniéndome corto justo antes de que salga el dato ECRI.

Ya expliqué antes por qué creo que el ECRI va a salir malo y por qué creo que el mercado le va a prestar atención al dato.

El dato ECRI es la última calada que se le puede dar a los brotes verdes, y el dato ECRI (según Cárpatos) incluye en su elaboración la evolución de la bolsa.

Como en las últimas 3 semanas la bolsa no ha subido no hay nada que pueda contrarrestar los malos datos de consumo, de confianza...

SEMANA------------------------------S&P500-----------ECRI
Semana 16-22 febrero.......................-6,87%..............105,98
Semana 23-29 febrero.......................-4,54%..............105,43
Semana 2-8 marzo...........................-7,03%...............105,09
Semana 9-15 marzo..........................10,71%..............105,6
Semana 16-22 marzo.........................1,58%...............106,02
Semana 23-29 marzo.........................6,17%...............106,39
Semana 30-5 abril..............................3,26%..............107,53
Semana 6-12 abril..............................3,22%..............107,39
Semana 13-19 abril.............................-0,39%.............107,54
Semana 20-26 abril.............................1,30%.............108,16
Semana 27-3 mayo.............................5,89%.............109,86
Semana 4-10 mayo.............................-4,99%.............111,34
Semana 11-17 mayo............................0,47%.............111,55
Semana 18-24 mayo............................3,62%.............112,61
Semana 25-31 mayo............................2,28%.............114,36
Semana 1-7 junio................................0,65%.............116,23
Semana 8-14 junio..............................-2,64%.............117,04
Semana 15-21 junio.............................-0,25%............117,59
Semana 22-28 junio.............................-2,45%............117,26
Semana 29-5 julio...............................-1,53%............117,26


El ECRI a las 16:30, a ver si sube bien hasta esa hora y me pongo corto, a ver si hay suerte.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Jul 2009)

Arriba arriba...


----------



## Mulder (10 Jul 2009)

Volvemos a tener una extraña subida antes de un dato, quedan menos de 10 mins. para que lo den y volvemos a las andadas.

edito: esto es más sospechoso que una monja con tacones.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Jul 2009)

No le han hecho ni puto caso al dato, ¿cómo ha salido?

Me voy a ver el Tour, que están a 20 Km de meta y hoy termina en alto, a ver si se pone Armstrong de líder.

Últimamente no doy una.


----------



## Mulder (10 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No le han hecho ni puto caso al dato, ¿cómo ha salido?
> 
> Me voy a ver el Tour que están a 20 Km de meta y hoy termina en alto, a ver si se pone Armstrong de líder.
> 
> Últimamente no doy una.



Ha salido bueno, pero como quieren bajar no le dan bola.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Jul 2009)

Una web que he encontrado, tiene datos interesantes, es la única web donde he encontrado los datos del ECRI:

ECRI Index







También trae datos DIARIOS del BDI:

Baltic Indices







Ojo, que el BDI tiene muy mala pinta.


----------



## Mulder (10 Jul 2009)

Acabamos de perder el 2285 en el Stoxx, que era el mínimo hasta ahora.

edito: ¡Y ya hemos llegado al 2272, mi objetivo para hoy! 

edito2: como lleguemos a pasar el 2271 con fuerza el guano va a ser histórico.


----------



## Speculo (10 Jul 2009)

El Stoxx en contado va hacia el soporte de los 2275. Seguramente no lo perfore, así que desde aquí es previsible un buen rebote.
2350, 2400 en el Stoxx - 890, 900 en el S&P.

Y ojito, que seguimos muy muy bajistas y el rebote sólo será un pull back para seguir abriendo posiciones vendedoras.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> El Stoxx en contado va hacia el soporte de los 2275. Seguramente no lo perfore, así que desde aquí es previsible un buen *rebote.
> 2350, 2400 en el Stoxx - 890, 900 en el S&P.*
> 
> Y ojito, que seguimos muy muy bajistas y el rebote sólo será un pull back para seguir abriendo posiciones vendedoras.








Saludos


----------



## Speculo (10 Jul 2009)

¡Vaya! Metí una orden de compra en BBVA a 8,60 en subasta y ha cerrado a 8,635.
Habrá sido el destino, que no ha querido que mi esfínter sufra daños el fin de semana.

Cierro la semana con seis operaciones a corto, todas sobre el BBVA y todas en positivo.
Y sí, mi broker me quiere mucho, pero yo también quiero mucho a esos compradores que me han alegrado la semana


----------



## Speculo (10 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


>



¿Algo que objetar?

Lo vuelvo a poner, para que quede claro, que veo que no te lo has apuntado:

Si el Stoxx contado respeta los 2275, tenemos rebote hasta los 2350/2400. Y tenemos rebote en el S&P hasta los 890/900.

Vas a tener una ocasión única de seguir vendiendo contratos. Yo en tu lugar lo haría. Así seguro que entras en ganancias antes de lo previsto.


----------



## JKG (10 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No le han hecho ni puto caso al dato, ¿cómo ha salido?
> 
> Me voy a ver el Tour, que están a 20 Km de meta y hoy termina en alto, a ver si se pone Armstrong de líder.
> 
> Últimamente no doy una.



Con las bicis por lo menos no, muy bueno el ataque de Contador.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Algo que objetar?
> 
> Lo vuelvo a poner, para que quede claro, que veo que no te lo has apuntado:
> 
> Si el Stoxx contado respeta los 2275, tenemos rebote hasta los 2350/2400. Y tenemos rebote en el S&P hasta los 890/900.










Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¡Vaya! Metí una orden de compra en BBVA a 8,60 en subasta y ha cerrado a 8,635.
> Habrá sido el destino, que no ha querido que mi esfínter sufra daños el fin de semana.
> 
> Cierro la semana con seis operaciones a corto, todas sobre el BBVA y todas en positivo.
> Y sí, mi broker me quiere mucho, pero yo también quiero mucho a esos compradores que me han alegrado la semana



No creo que ahora tengamos un rebote fuerte, puede que más abajo si pero no ahora.

Creo que tus objetivos son algo fantasiosos y no lo digo porque esté corto. 

Yo creo que primero hemos de llegar al 840 del S&P, para tener un rebote de consideración y por otra parte dudo mucho que rebotemos hasta esos niveles ni de lejos.

Claro que puedo equivocarme, pero estoy bastante seguro de lo que estoy diciendo.

edito: UPS!, quería contestar a tu otro post, aunque ya hemos perdido el 2375


----------



## tonuel (10 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El rebote de fin de semana... se está gestando ahora mismo.




¿Observando como caen las gacelas...? 








Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Jul 2009)

JKG dijo:


> Con las bicis por lo menos no, muy bueno el ataque de Contador.



Hombre, ha sido una etapa bastante sosa, como esto sea lo que nos depare el resto del Tour, vamos listos.

Contador por encima de todos, Armstrong algo justo, jugando la baza de no perder tiempo con Contador para ganarle en la contrarreloj...

"Contador es mi amigo, no le voy a atacar..."

"Le tengo mucho respeto a Armstrong, aprendo mucho de él..."

Patético, en realidad Armstrong sabe que Contador va a meter la pata porque es un torete, el ataque de hoy ha sido chulesco y excesivo para lo que ha conseguido, a Armstrong le va muy bien que Contador haga eso porque él va muy justo, la única baza que le queda es que vayan pasando etapas y kilómetros de subida para que Contador tenga su habitual "pájara por pasarse de listo".

Porque para mí esos son los "fundamentales" del Tour de este año.

Por cierto que lo de ponerse corto justo antes de publicarse el ECRI no ha salido nada mal, eso sí, habría que haber cerrado la posición ya, por si acaso.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Jul 2009)

Reeefloting!


----------



## Speculo (10 Jul 2009)

Mulder, el escenario es válido. A mi juicio, esta caída no va a ser nada violenta y se va a extender durante varios meses.

Los puntos que he comentado respetarían a la perfección el canal bajista principal que está en formación. Y como está en formación y los 2275 (o 2268, que la línea sigue bajando con los días  ) son parte de esa directriz, tengo que ceñirme a lo que veo.
Los 2275 no se han perdido, pero es que pueden perderse y llegar a los 2268 y todavía estaríamos dentro.

Ahora mismo sólo es discutible el tamaño del rebote. Cuando se dibuje otra cosa, comentaré otra cosa.


(Todo lo que comento es sobre precios de contado).


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Mulder, el escenario es válido. A mi juicio, esta caída no va a ser nada violenta y se va a extender durante varios meses.
> 
> Los puntos que he comentado respetarían a la perfección el canal bajista principal que está en formación. Y como está en formación y los 2275 (o 2268, que la línea sigue bajando con los días  ) son parte de esa directriz, tengo que ceñirme a lo que veo.
> Los 2275 no se han perdido, pero es que pueden perderse y llegar a los 2268 y todavía estaríamos dentro.
> ...



Yo estoy fuera del mercado para el fin de semana porque tenía miedo a un rebote a final de sesión, de todas formas me parece que están cocinando gacelas a fuego lento y con muuucho cuidado de no espantarlas.

Habría un rebote fuerte si las manos débiles salieran del mercado, pero, de momento, los datos de confianza de las manos débiles no indican eso, seguirán cocinándolas a fuego lento mientras puedan, sin grandes caídas y sin grandes rebotes.

Eso sí, en cuanto bajemos algo más y suba la confianza de las manos fuertes, como las gacelas no se retiren, las harán entrar en pánico por la vía del guano concentrado.


----------



## Mulder (10 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Mulder, el escenario es válido. A mi juicio, esta caída no va a ser nada violenta y se va a extender durante varios meses.
> 
> Los puntos que he comentado respetarían a la perfección el canal bajista principal que está en formación. Y como está en formación y los 2275 (o 2268, que la línea sigue bajando con los días  ) son parte de esa directriz, tengo que ceñirme a lo que veo.
> Los 2275 no se han perdido, pero es que pueden perderse y llegar a los 2268 y todavía estaríamos dentro.
> ...



Yo creo que llegar a niveles de 2400 o 2350 invalidaría las bajadas, sería un máximo demasiado creciente (o crecido )

En mi opinión estamos en una tendencia bajista casi recta (en diario) hasta los 750, la rectitud se perderá en el 840, pero aun así seguiremos, el objetivo temporal es el 28 de julio como ya comenté esta semana.

Si se llega al 750 el 28 de julio empezaremos a subir con una rectitud parecida a la de esta bajada. Si fallara ese objetivo tal vez nos vayamos a probar los mínimos anuales, pero no creo que eso ocurra este verano, o creo que tal el 750 rebotaremos hasta agosto-septiembre y luego ya tocará el guano de estos meses.


----------



## Speculo (10 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que llegar a niveles de 2400 o 2350 invalidaría las bajadas, sería un máximo demasiado creciente (o crecido )
> 
> En mi opinión estamos en una tendencia bajista casi recta (en diario) hasta los 750, la rectitud se perderá en el 840, pero aun así seguiremos, el objetivo temporal es el 28 de julio como ya comenté esta semana.
> 
> Si se llega al 750 el 28 de julio empezaremos a subir con una rectitud parecida a la de esta bajada. Si fallara ese objetivo tal vez nos vayamos a probar los mínimos anuales, pero no creo que eso ocurra este verano, o creo que tal el 750 rebotaremos hasta agosto-septiembre y luego ya tocará el guano de estos meses.



Vale. Entonces hablamos de cosas diferentes.
Yo me ciño a la bajada que empezó en todos los índices el 10 de junio y tú estás hablando de la que empezó a primeros de mes. Supongo. Si no es así, me corriges.

Si hablamos de la segunda, tus objetivos son correctos. Sin embargo, hay dos cosas que pienso que sirven para invalidar tu escenario. Primero, la bajada, cuando ha tenido que elegir entre alguna de las trazas, ha elegido la del 10 de junio. Y segundo, la caída está siendo muy vertical y dilata mucho por la parte de arriba, lo que da que pensar y traba mucho la continuidad de la misma.

Yo doy niveles máximos de rebote porque pienso que el volumen bajo va a ayudar a las subidas. En todo caso, aunque no se llegara a esos niveles, el escenario bajista inmediato quedaría invalidado de superarse los 880. Y creo que se van a superar, aunque esto último ya se sabe que puede ser más una cuestión de fe que otra cosa .


----------



## donpepito (10 Jul 2009)

El quedarse comprado para el lunes, no va a venir mal, el mercado americano quiere cerrar en verde, aunque vuelvan de nuevo las dudas.


----------



## Speculo (10 Jul 2009)

*Por guarrear un opco y tal...*

Estaba yo con un mojito en la mano medio finiquitado ya y me ha dado por tirar unos recuadros.
Por aquello de despegar el huevo del muslo y esas cosas


----------



## tonuel (10 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El quedarse comprado para el lunes, no va a venir mal, el mercado americano quiere cerrar en verde, aunque vuelvan de nuevo las dudas.



Se le va quedar un careto como el del chaval como no venda pronto toda su cartera... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Jul 2009)

pasaba a saludar

the road to 6000


----------



## Mulder (10 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Vale. Entonces hablamos de cosas diferentes.
> Yo me ciño a la bajada que empezó en todos los índices el 10 de junio y tú estás hablando de la que empezó a primeros de mes. Supongo. Si no es así, me corriges.
> 
> Si hablamos de la segunda, tus objetivos son correctos. Sin embargo, hay dos cosas que pienso que sirven para invalidar tu escenario. Primero, la bajada, cuando ha tenido que elegir entre alguna de las trazas, ha elegido la del 10 de junio. Y segundo, la caída está siendo muy vertical y dilata mucho por la parte de arriba, lo que da que pensar y traba mucho la continuidad de la misma.
> ...



Fíjate en estas fechas en el gráfico del S&P, realmente el mini-S&P:

21-11-2008
06-01-2009
06-03-2009
01-06-2009

Todas estas fechas representan los últimos máximos y mínimos, si se dividen o multiplican por la raíz cuadrada de 2 se acierta tiempo y precio con una exactitud que da auténtico miedo.

Fíjate también en la verticalidad tan acusada entre máximos y mínimos, de vez en cuando se pierde un poco pero siempre hacia el final. Verás como la directriz desde el último máximo es mucho menos vertical que las anteriores y que además se podría decir que acaba de empezar.

Del sistema 'tontillo' (porque es tan rematadamente simple como exacto) empieza una especie de 'espejo' el día 06-03-2009 (mínimo anual) se tocan de momento los mismos objetivos, con pequeñas diferencias, ahora toca el 750 como se puede ver en el gráfico y además el sistema de raíz cuadrada me está dando el mismo precio para el día 28 de julio, aunque podría irse a 666 durante agosto o septiembre, eso lo calculé pero no recuerdo donde caía. Si llega el 28 de julio a 750 tendremos un rebote, de lo contrario podríamos caer hasta el 666.

Como otra estadística, que puse aquí ,daba muy pocas probabilidades de hacer un nuevo mínimo desde junio sería lógico que se parase en el 750 y rebotara ahí, siempre se rebota en el objetivo marcado por la raíz de 2.

En fin, estas son mis razones.


----------



## donpepito (10 Jul 2009)

Kujire -SE BUSCA - la última vez llevaba un maletin con 2 MILLONES de EUR para ingresar en la cuenta de nuestro broker en las ISLAS CAIMAN, nos comentó que solo iba a ver a su madre... pero no ha vuelto a la oficina desde entonces.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire -SE BUSCA - la última vez llevaba un maletin con 2 MILLONES de EUR para ingresar en la cuenta de nuestro broker en las ISLAS CAIMAN, nos comentó que solo iba a ver a su madre... pero no ha vuelto a la oficina desde entonces.




Yo creia que era ésta... :










Pues me ha hecho los mismo con 10 minolles de dólares... 



Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (10 Jul 2009)

Venga .... que tengo aquí a la enfermera, esta semana no se me escapa... inyección verde...


----------



## tonuel (10 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Venga .... que tengo aquí a la enfermera, esta semana no se me escapa... inyección verde...



Aproveche ahora... el lunes será tarde... 



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jul 2009)

Bueno a esto lo llamo yo distribución, la duda es si es porque saben que los resultados van a ser malos (que no lo creo... ellos mismo pusieron sus previsiones en plan catástrofe) o buenos... con lo cual están comprando poco a poco.

El Martes empezaremos a ver que figura forma el puzzle.

Desde luego... estas chicas se juntan con la Mami y no hay quien las despegue.
 Vuelve... sniff jaja


----------



## donpepito (10 Jul 2009)

No, el lunes tenemos hecho el BRIEF ... noticias para los mercados.


----------



## donpepito (10 Jul 2009)

MT - ArcelorMittal (ADR) - Google Finance

Al menos el lunes MTS... abrirá +2,50% en mi IBEX. XD


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jul 2009)

BRIEF??? ¿Qué es eso?


----------



## tonuel (10 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> BRIEF??? ¿Qué es eso?



briefing...


Por cierto:

Menuda mierda de cierre me he cascado hoy... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Jul 2009)

Brief - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## donpepito (10 Jul 2009)

Me marcho a quemar FUEL.... nos vemos.

Saludos.
DP!


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Jul 2009)

... Me habéis echo buscarlo... jaja

Con el cierre del Ibex (-0.90%) al cierre del Sp tenemos un +0.50%. Al menos no ha sido tan malo... lo bueno es que se han respetado al cierre los 878. Eso es bueno para mi... malo para Tonuel jaja


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Jul 2009)

la semana que viene SAN lo vemos ya n 7.80


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Jul 2009)

Buenos días ^__^!

 Esto no es lo que era... esta noche solo 1, el número 53.
Bank of Wyoming Thermopolis

Era muy pequeño sobre unos 70 millones de dolares en depósitos.
Pregunta:
Estoy leyendo que ahora tocaría un pullback a la línea de cuello del HCH ¿Eso que nivel es?
CCC
HHH HHH

¿Es la línea justo debajo del CCC o por la parte superior de las H?
Ya podrían decir numeritos como todos... jaja
Un saludo y que paséis buen fin de semana

Otra cuestión y esta un poco ilegal (un mucho), leyendo como el gobierno nos quiere subir el ahorro del 18 al 20%, se me inflan los huevetes y tendría que haber buscado ya soluciones...
En Argentina, no estoy muy seguro pero creo que hay parte de ilegal en invertir fuera y estos chicos de la bolsa han de ir a Uruguay a sacar el money o a algún cambista amigo para lo dicho. ¿Alguien ha pensado en abrir una cuenta en el extranjero?.


----------



## Mulder (11 Jul 2009)

A los buenos días!



Wataru_ dijo:


> Otra cuestión y esta un poco ilegal (un mucho), leyendo como el gobierno nos quiere subir el ahorro del 18 al 20%, se me inflan los huevetes y tendría que haber buscado ya soluciones...
> En Argentina, no estoy muy seguro pero creo que hay parte de ilegal en invertir fuera y estos chicos de la bolsa han de ir a Uruguay a sacar el money o a algún cambista amigo para lo dicho. ¿Alguien ha pensado en abrir una cuenta en el extranjero?.



Tengo entendido que basta una sola llamada de teléfono a Costa Rica para crear una empresa no-residente que puede operar en España ahorrándose ese 20% de impuestos, como Costa Rica es un paraíso fiscal te ahorrarías mucho dinero.

La parte mala es que los chorizos de R4 te cobran más comisiones por ser una empresa. Pero basta con operar menos en R4 y más algún con otro que no distinga entre persona y empresa.

También hay paraísos fiscales más cercanos: Andorra, la Isla de Jersey (en el canal de la mancha), Gibraltar, Suiza, Luxemburgo, etc. Luego están los países con colonias-doblete: Holada y Surinam, Dinamarca y ... (no recuerdo, creo que Groenlandia). Ser ciudadano inglés también desgrava mucho. Yo algún día me pondré con todo esto en serio porque empiezo a estar muy harto de las clavadas que nos impone el maldito ZParo para pagar todo el politiqueo-corrupción-despilfarro de este país (de ahí que a ZParo le guste mucho la idea de eliminar los paraísos fiscales)

Gracias a dios esto es como ponerle puertas al campo, no tienen ninguna influencia en países donde nuestros incompetentes políticos no mandan.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bankinter sin ir más lejos.

Thanks for this useful post.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Jul 2009)

Por otra parte, creo que este tipo de medidas lo que hace es beneficiar aún más si cabe el hecho de estar endeudados, esto es la dependendencía del sistema mercado financiero.


----------



## Mulder (11 Jul 2009)

Por cierto, que no lo he dicho antes, todo esto es completamente legal. En España habrá que tributar un poco y hay que cumplir con el fisco (no como la boba de la Ana Torroja).

Estamos evitando impuestos, no evadiéndolos.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Jul 2009)

Gracias Mulder ^^

Voy aprovechar que en este hilo hay un huevo de informáticos para hacer una pregunta.

En la oficina tengo Windows98 (Lo se ... lo se... pero era solo para contabilidad), lo demás lo tengo en otro más nuevo. Bueno en ese w98 tenía un programa de contabilidad microsoft money 99, guardaba la copia de seguridad en 2 disquetes.

Ahora ese sistema se me ha jodido y he instalado ese programa en el XP, pero sin embargo los disquetes me sale que están vacios... y puedo ver en el otro que no... que si que está. Me supongo que será por el sistema de compresión de los archivos.

¿Cómo puedo leer ese disco en el XP?
^^lo se... lo se... pero si alguno tiene problemas de electricidad... ya sabe a quien preguntar.

Un saludo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Gracias Mulder ^^
> 
> Voy aprovechar que en este hilo hay un huevo de informáticos para hacer una pregunta.
> 
> ...



Es muy común que un disquete grabado en un ordenador no te funcione en otro, y si son sistemas operativos distintos ya ni te cuento.

Usa badcopy, te permite recuperar esos discos, toma el enlace:

http://download.jufsoft.com/download/badcopy-setup.exe


----------



## tonuel (11 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Voy aprovechar que en este hilo hay un huevo de informáticos para hacer una pregunta.




Formatea todos los discos duros... suele acabar con todos los males... 




Saludos


----------



## tramperoloco (11 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que no te tiemble la mano, ni a ti ni a al resto , pues bien que lo hacen los amiguetes ZP , como la Sexta . Pero claro , todo sea por mantener su maquina de propaganda.


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2009)

Para Wataru (por si llega a leerlo):

Me preguntabas -bastantes post atrás- si iba a vender WAMUQ que venía en baja. Mi respuesta es NO y por dos razones:

Primero, porque la compré a 0,05c así que, todavía tengo margen antes de perder.

Luego, porque tengo bastante confianza en los resultados del juicio. Realmente que en una noche de tormente la FDIC haya liquidado el mayor banco norteamericano por unas monedas (y que incluso eran LA MITAD de lo que tenían depositado en JPMorgan) es algo que los jueces norteamericanos no van a dejar pasar.

Podrá durar más o menos pero, tengo gran confianza en que veremos las WAMUQ en 0,25 a 0,50 o bien algún esquema de canje por acciones del JPMorgan que termine dejándote con 1,5 U$S en la mano por acción.

Y, en el peor de los casos tenía más de apuesta que de inversión así que correré con el 'precio del boleto' de todos modos (una anécdota para mis hijos).


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Jul 2009)

Meriwether, el genio que ha vuelto a fallar 



> Los hedge funds se empiezan a olvidar de un año nefasto, 2008, en el que se liquidaron casi 1.500 fondos, un 70% más que en el ejercicio anterior, por las consecuencias de la crisis. El último en caer ha sido el producto estrella de John Meriwether y su firma JWM Partners, Relative Value Opportunity II.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Jul 2009)

Gracias Benditaliquidez, el Lunes probaré el programa.

Bueno, estoy comprobando lo cauto que está todo el mundo en hacer análisis a corto plazo. A medio plazo poca gente tiene dudas de que caemos, es lo más lógico peeeroo... ya se están filtrando informes de que Alemania sale ya de la crisis, tenemos ya los grandes resultados en estás próximas dos semanas.

El indicador de sentimiento está disparado:






Yo estoy largo en Criteria en 3.115 y 3.07 (posis pequeñas) y estoy deseando de quitármelas y quedarme mirando otros pocos días, porque esto es dificilísimo. Quiero una tendencia... 

Un saludo

Si me acuerdo después buscaré como estaban estos indicadores a comienzo de la anterior trimestre.


----------



## rosonero (12 Jul 2009)

Espero que todos hayáis cargado pilas este finde para volver a la _guerra_ 
Esta semana no podré seguir la bolsa hasta las 15:00 h así que había pensado ponerme corto más allá del intradía, sé que será durillo eso de ver algún día 3 o 4 números rojos pero creo estar preparado, sino un Tonuel más 

Ojeando un foro, un forero de los que me merece todo respeto, analiza el eurostoxx diciendo:
"_El mercado bajó y lo hizo curiosamente hasta el nivel que teníamos previsto incluso superándolo un poco en el intradia del miércoles. Tras llegar a nuestro objetivo el precio rebotó un poco.

Ahora con el movimiento iniciado el precio bajará a buscar los 2240 que es soporte y que coincide con el primer retroceso de Fibonacci de la última subida. Una vez allí bien puede retroceder a buscar la media de 20 sesiones y hacer un pullback al soporte perdido en 2340 o pueden continuar las bajadas con objetivo en 2100._"

Esta es su página web Mi pgina web aunque lo postea casi todo en el foro de Bolsa, IBEX 35, y valores del mercado continuo - ecoBOLSA

¿Cómo veis el análisis? Sobretodo Mr Stoxx también conocido como Mulder


----------



## tonuel (12 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Espero que todos hayáis cargado pilas este finde para volver a la _guerra_
> Esta semana no podré seguir la bolsa hasta las 15:00 h así que había pensado ponerme corto más allá del intradía, sé que será durillo eso de ver algún día 3 o 4 números rojos pero creo estar preparado, sino un Tonuel más



Ponerse corto en SAN o BBVA es la inversión más segura de aquí a final de año... :o


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (12 Jul 2009)

Vengo de echar unas partiditas de casa de una amiga, mañana tenemos apertura plana.


----------



## tonuel (12 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Vengo de echar unas partiditas de casa de una amiga, mañana tenemos apertura plana.



Espero que su amiga no le deje en bowlings... 



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Jul 2009)

Buenos días a todos:



> Australia	ASX 100	-43.10	-1.38%	3,069.00	7/13 3:07pm
> Australia	ASX All Ords	-46.60	-1.23%	3,744.00	7/13 3:08pm
> Australia	ASX Mid-cap 50	-39.50	-1.16%	3,371.90	7/13 3:08pm
> Hong Kong	Hang Seng	-364.71	-2.06%	17,343.71	7/13 1:07pm
> ...



Ahora el NIKKEI baja casi 200 puntos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Buenos días a todos:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora el NIKKEI baja casi 200 puntos.




Ya ha bajado los 200 puntos.


----------



## rosonero (13 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Ya ha bajado los 200 puntos.



Joer !!!!!! A esta velocidad se acaba la bajada y no me ha dado tiempo a ponerme corto como dios manda 

Ah, sí, buenos días.

Mulder, dime algo del análisis del Stoxx que colgué unos post atrás. Se acerca al que tú planteabas el viernes, no?

Gracias

Es este: 



> Ojeando un foro, un forero de los que me merece todo respeto, analiza el eurostoxx diciendo:
> "El mercado bajó y lo hizo curiosamente hasta el nivel que teníamos previsto incluso superándolo un poco en el intradia del miércoles. Tras llegar a nuestro objetivo el precio rebotó un poco.
> 
> Ahora con el movimiento iniciado el precio bajará a buscar los 2240 que es soporte y que coincide con el primer retroceso de Fibonacci de la última subida. Una vez allí bien puede retroceder a buscar la media de 20 sesiones y hacer un pullback al soporte perdido en 2340 o pueden continuar las bajadas con objetivo en 2100."


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2009)

A los buenos días!



rosonero dijo:


> Espero que todos hayáis cargado pilas este finde para volver a la _guerra_
> Esta semana no podré seguir la bolsa hasta las 15:00 h así que había pensado ponerme corto más allá del intradía, sé que será durillo eso de ver algún día 3 o 4 números rojos pero creo estar preparado, sino un Tonuel más



Yo he recargado pilas, pero llevo todo el finde de excesos y ayer pagué por ellos, el resto fue dormir 



> Ojeando un foro, un forero de los que me merece todo respeto, analiza el eurostoxx diciendo:
> "_El mercado bajó y lo hizo curiosamente hasta el nivel que teníamos previsto incluso superándolo un poco en el intradia del miércoles. Tras llegar a nuestro objetivo el precio rebotó un poco.
> 
> Ahora con el movimiento iniciado el precio bajará a buscar los 2240 que es soporte y que coincide con el primer retroceso de Fibonacci de la última subida. Una vez allí bien puede retroceder a buscar la media de 20 sesiones y hacer un pullback al soporte perdido en 2340 o pueden continuar las bajadas con objetivo en 2100._"
> ...



Yo espero que lleguemos al 2230, más o menos, antes de rebotar, así que el objetivo me parece bien, está con lo previsto.

Yo sigo manteniendo un corto en el Stoxx y van tres días ya, quiero salirme cuando lleguemos a esos niveles, voy bajando el stop muy poco a poco y está lejos, no me gustaría que me lo soplaran a las primeras de cambio.

De todas formas ya queda poco para llegar


----------



## Bambi (13 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Vengo de echar unas partiditas de casa de una amiga, mañana tenemos apertura plana.



ese del avatar es un montaje, confiese, ninguna mujer es tan freak como para jugar a un shootemup vertical de Cave (dodonpachi o ketsui, así a bote pronto)


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

Me encanta ver desplomarse el nikkei por las mañanas... :



Saludos


----------



## pyn (13 Jul 2009)

Buenos días,
a ver cómo se presenta la mañana. Tengo un corto abierto en el ibex a 9450 que liquidaré a lo largo de la mañana, me apetece ver los toros desde la barrera que no veo las cosas nada claras. Los brotes verdesd de Alemania me dan miedo.


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Jul 2009)

Buenos días ^__^!

Estoo... ¿os importaría guardar el guano un ratillo? Dejarme que me salga dignamente... al menos del último paquete, el otro puedo esperar un posterior rebote.

Umm pues va a ser que no.. los futuros siguen su caminito descendente.
Paciencia 

Un saludo Guaneros


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.

Hoy calentón a IBERIA... nuevos datos "interesados" sobre el canje.. BA aceptaría un 50/50.


----------



## pyn (13 Jul 2009)

Joder, los futuros cómo están...


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Hoy calentón a IBERIA... nuevos datos "interesados" sobre el canje.. BA aceptaría un 50/50.



Si y que se coma el marrón de los 4200 millones del plan de pensiones uff ufff, estos lo único que quieren es la caja de Iberia. 

Manda eggs, yo cuando viajo prefiero hacerlo en otra compañía porque vaya aviones más viejos se gasta...

Que BA amplié capital, solucione parte del marrón y luego que hablen. Eso sería más justo.

Un saludo  y no, no tengo acciones de Iberia


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

Una apertura a la baja...


----------



## pyn (13 Jul 2009)

Mi primera incursión en los futuros mini-ibex35:

Venta 9445
Compra 9260

Ahora soy más líquido, me parece que voy a quedarme mirando el partido.


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2009)

Creo que hoy no se cerrará el gap, o lo harán a última hora del día. Parece que se impone alcanzar objetivos y luego ya veremos.


----------



## Gamu (13 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Hoy calentón a IBERIA... nuevos datos "interesados" sobre el canje.. BA aceptaría un 50/50.




a british airways la podrán comprar por un euro, y sino, al tiempo.


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

Yo de Iberia pasaria de BA... huele a cadaver... :o



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Jul 2009)

El problema de las Aéreas como casi todas las empresas, es cuanto más va a durar la crisis...

El tiempo es el problema. Si está crisis dura mucho más, el problema no va a ser lo que cueste, sino quien las va a comprar... 

Esta crisis viene genial para depurar y seleccionar, pero como se pasen van a depurar a las que no tenían que hacerlo.

Un saludo


----------



## Deudor (13 Jul 2009)

Parece que vamos directos a cerrar el GAP. Ha durado poco.


----------



## Bambi (13 Jul 2009)

omg MTS wtf


----------



## pyn (13 Jul 2009)

Si cerramos el gap pronto quizás cerremos en ligero verde.


----------



## Deudor (13 Jul 2009)

Vaya Gap más tonto hoy.
Visto y no visto.


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

El SAN últimamente pinta de maravilla... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

He vendido todas las MTS... a 21,39€ hace unos minutos.

Las agencias del SAN.. están tirando la cot de IBR... algo tienen pensado... quizás con los rumores de los 500M USD. que van a pillar del plan USA.


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He vendido todas las MTS... a 21,39€ hace unos minutos.
> 
> Las agencias del SAN.. están tirando la cot de IBR... algo tienen pensado... quizás con los rumores de los 500M USD. que van a pillar del plan USA.




El dia en el que usted se ponga corto en el ibex tiraré una traca para celebrarlo... 



Saludos


----------



## pyn (13 Jul 2009)

donpepito ha venido más papel en la última semana que todas las agencias de SAN juntas .


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

Lo he hecho en varias ocasiones... cuando el sentimiento actual no existia... 

POP a 6,40 MAP a 2,43 CRITERIA a 2,75

Me siento más cómodo con las posiciones largas, por ahora!

Aunque... me arrepiento de haber cerrado el corto en el POP, los HF de marzo... están haciendo un buen trabajo. 

Además.... ahora el div se reparte con nuevas acciones, 1x50.... lo veo en 4,11€ en poco tiempo.


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Jul 2009)

Pienso igual que DP HF  .Eso de un 52% de sentimiento Bear, me acojona y más en la semana de presentación de resultados.

He vendido una parte de las CRI y me quedo con el otro paquetito.

Esto es el prologo, a las 3 y 30 empieza el partido. Y mi Guru, dice que tenemos que tocar la parte alta del canal para seguir bajando, así que yo no pienso que lo hago mal jajaja.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pienso igual que DP HF  .Eso de un 52% de sentimiento Bear, me acojona y más en la semana de presentación de resultados.
> 
> He vendido una parte de las CRI y me quedo con el otro paquetito.
> 
> ...




Estar largo es malo para la salud... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

Me está tentando GAMESA para unos largos.... MERR-MA está comprando...


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

<table id="mo_17"><tbody><tr><td class="LEFT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Descripción</td> <td class="RIGHT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Titulos Compra</td> <td class="RIGHT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">Titulos Venta</td> <td class="RIGHT BLACK BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" rowspan="1" colspan="1">DIferencia C/V</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">BTO MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">114.568</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">230</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">114.338</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">MOR MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">32.399</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">61.540</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">-29.141</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="LEFT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">RT4 MA</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">27.590</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">1.630</td> <td class="RIGHT BOLD PAD_LEFT_5" style="width: 133px; color: rgb(160, 167, 184);" rowspan="1" colspan="1">25.960</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

Y BANESTO... una cantidad sospechosa.

Seguro que ya lo saben... y están acumulando.

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Madrid, 8 jul (EFECOM).- El presidente de Gamesa, Guillermo Ulacia, pidió hoy al Gobierno que aclare cuál será la retribución de la energía eólica, una vez superado el objetivo de alcanzar los 20.000 megavatios de potencia instalada en 2010, para que los proyectos que no puedan acogerse a la actual tarifa no se paralicen. [/FONT]


----------



## quimu (13 Jul 2009)

Zeltia, es la que parece que puede volver a los 7 euros. La aprobación del Yondelis en Filipinas le ha dado alas. A esta aprobación llegarán otras y hará que el valor siga subiendo. 

Saludos


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

Si... es una buena inversión, yo estuve viendo la posibilidad de entrar en 3,60€ ... cuando comenzó la GRIPE A... luego siguio subiendo hasta 4,xx€

En USA hay una farma que puede llegar a duplicar su precio... está haciendo un pullback a los 2.xxUSD -NVAX-


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

Con los americanos nos iremos al guano...y el SAN de momento a 8,02... un gran dia sin duda... 



Saludos


----------



## Deudor (13 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Con los americanos nos iremos al guano...y el SAN de momento a 8,02... un gran dia sin duda...



Creo que tenemos que cuantificar 'guano'.
Para mí guano es -2% o superior pérdida.
De producirse algún día de pérdidas semejantes antes de septiembre, se confirmaría el pre-granguano o megacrack.
Pero lo normal sería la lateralidad hasta septiembre.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Creo que tenemos que cuantificar 'guano'.
> Para mí guano es -2% o superior pérdida.
> De producirse algún día de pérdidas semejantes antes de septiembre, se confirmaría el pre-granguano o megacrack.
> Pero lo normal sería la lateralidad hasta septiembre.



*1 de julio 9934
10 de julio 9249*

En 9 días hemos perdido casi 700 puntos... no sé si es guano, pero comienza a parecerse... 

Saludos...

Edito: El que se puso corto en los niveles que aquí se decían desde hacía semanas (9800 más o menos) literalmente, se ha "forrado"...


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

*Alfredo Sáenz Abad*, consejero delegado de la entidad, comunica la adquisición por liquidación de su sistema retributivo (_plan de acciones vinculado a objetivos_) de *99.945 acciones del Banco Santander* a un precio de 8,49 euros por título.


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Creo que tenemos que cuantificar 'guano'.
> Para mí guano es -2% o superior pérdida.



Queda cuantificado el guano...

El catacrack lo podemos establecer en el mágico -5%... 




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Edito: El que se puso corto en los niveles que aquí se decían desde hacía semanas (9800 más o menos) literalmente, se ha "forrado"...




Mi cuenta de R4 empieza a tener buena cara... hay que tener paciencia... y sobre todo fe... :



Saludos


----------



## Deudor (13 Jul 2009)

güano < - 2%
catacrack < -5 %
magacrack < -10% con suspensión de cotización del índice en el día.


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> guano: > - 2%
> catacrack: > -5 %
> megacrack: > -10%
> ATPC: suspensión de cotización del índice en el día.



Te he corregido los valores... una caida entre el 0 y el 2% es de pobres... no se merece el calificativo de guano... :


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

MTS, nuevos pedidos confirmados... subida inminente.


----------



## Gamu (13 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> El problema de las Aéreas como casi todas las empresas, es cuanto más va a durar la crisis...
> 
> El tiempo es el problema. Si está crisis dura mucho más, el problema no va a ser lo que cueste, sino quien las va a comprar...
> 
> ...



british airways ya perdía dinero antes de la crisis. Lleva mucho tiempo sin ser rentable por cosas como los planes de pensiones de sus empleados.

Como empresa British airways es un esquema ponzi, un pozo sin fondo por donde se va todo el capital que la gente pueda meter. Se parece mucho a aerolineas argentinas. 

Iberia haría bien en vender su participación, dejarla caer, y luego comprar las rutas y los aviones en la liquidación.


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

Me encanta ver a los chicos del botas recomprando papelitos por las mañanas... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

Tonuel... puede ampliar la colección con:

No le digas a mi madre que trabajo en Bolsa - &euro;12.60 : Librería Financiera


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... puede ampliar la colección con:
> 
> No le digas a mi madre que trabajo en Bolsa - &euro;12.60 : Librería Financiera




Aún me queda de los de don Antonio más de libro y medio por leer... :o

Además, a ese precio no creo que me haga juego con la estanteria... lo tendria que guardar en un cajón...



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

Confirmado... una buena opción.


La Bolsa española admitirá a negociación el próximo jueves 16 de julio el Lyxor ETF Ibex 35 Inverso, un nuevo fondo de inversión cotizado, emitido por Lyxor Asset Management, con lo que se eleva a 32 el número de estos fondos en la Bolsa española, informó hoy Bolsas y Mercados Españoles (BME).

El índice Ibex 35 Inverso replica los movimientos diarios del índice Ibex 35 con dividendos en sentido contrario, es decir, si en una sesión este índice tiene una rentabilidad negativa, el Ibex 35 inverso, en esa misma sesión, tendrá una rentabilidad positiva en una cuantía similar.


Este nuevo ETF, que cotizará con el código de negociación Invex, pone a disposición de todo tipo de inversor una vía sencilla y accesible con la que poder obtener rentabilidades positivas ante movimientos bajistas del mercado, según destaca BME.
El objetivo es facilitar la diversificación y cobertura de carteras de inversión, tanto a inversores particulares como a institucionales.


Los ETFs son instrumentos de inversión híbridos entre los fondos y las acciones, de tal manera que reúnen la diversificación que ofrece la cartera de un fondo con la flexibilidad que supone poder entrar y salir de ese fondo con una simple operación en Bolsa.


En el mes de junio de 2009, el número de negociaciones en el segmento de fondos cotizados (ETF) supone un 105% más que en junio 2008. El número de negociaciones en este segmento en el semestre supera en un 85% a las realizadas en el mismo periodo de 2008. 



En junio el volumen negociado en ETFs alcanzó los 480,45 millones de euros y en los seis primeros meses del año de 1.510,44 millones de euros.


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

Eso es lectura de intradia,,, durante la hora del aperitivo.. en el merendero playero.


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Eso es lectura de intradia,,, durante la hora del aperitivo.. en el merendero playero.



Si me lo tengo que leer intradia no me da tiempo a tomar el sol ni a mirar a las chavalas... :o



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (13 Jul 2009)

BBVA y SAN arrastran el Ibex que en realidad lleva gran parte de la sesión con más de la mitad de sus valores en "verde"

y hablando de bancos, esta semana dan resultados GS, Morgan, etc. la última oportunidad de ver GUANO en condiciones este trimestre es esa, si no son muy negativos, Tonuel y demás bajistas ya sabéis: bajada lenta y constante

Gamu, sobre lo de la fusión de Iberia: la propia BA ya valoró el agujero de las pensiones en 4200M, no se está ocultando este asunto a nadie, bien sabe Iberia dónde se mete


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

Hay muchos días de SOL y Aceite....


----------



## pyn (13 Jul 2009)

venga que estamos cerquita de cerrar el gap


----------



## pyn (13 Jul 2009)

Pronto veremos los 9350. Punto clave ( a mi humilde parecer).


----------



## chollero (13 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Si y que se coma el marrón de los 4200 millones del plan de pensiones uff ufff, estos lo único que quieren es la caja de Iberia.
> 
> Manda eggs, yo cuando viajo prefiero hacerlo en otra compañía porque vaya aviones más viejos se gasta...
> 
> ...



Cuando viaja prefiere otra compañia? con que compañia prefiere viajar? aviones viejos iberia? creo que usted no viaja mucho

saludos


----------



## Bambi (13 Jul 2009)

puede cerrar hueco o no, pero lo que no parece es que el Ibex vaya a bajar ya mucho de donde está, estamos en rojo porque SAN y BBVA pesan mucho, pero ambos se han acercado ya a dos soportes que se antojan durillos: 8 y 8,5


----------



## pyn (13 Jul 2009)

Pues ya hemos llegado al punto clave, 9350, señores hagan sus apuestas ¿de aquí al guano? ¿o nos espera otro rebote en los próximos días hacia los 9500?


----------



## Bambi (13 Jul 2009)

yo no apuesto, quiero ver que pasa con los resultados de los bancos USA y la influencia de esto en WS, y por tanto, en todo lo demás


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Pues ya hemos llegado al punto clave, 9350, señores hagan sus apuestas ¿de aquí al guano? ¿o nos espera otro rebote en los próximos días hacia los 9500?



Mañana y pasado estoy dudando en si habrá guano o catacrack... :



Saludos


----------



## pyn (13 Jul 2009)

Pues yo no lo tengo tan claro y por eso liquide mis posiciones abiertas, eso sí, me estánd ando unas ganas de darle al botón en las 9350...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Jul 2009)

Vaya forma de atragantarse los 880 en el premarket... 

Ahora 879,6

Saludos...

Edito: Los 2300 del Stock tampoco son para tirar cohetes...


----------



## Deudor (13 Jul 2009)

Hoy, día alcista en toda regla.
Veremos a ver que pasa con los Yankees...


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Hoy, día alcista en toda regla.
> Veremos a ver que pasa con los Yankees...




No se si ponerle un Nelson ahora o esperarme a cuando cierre el ibex en rojo pasión... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (13 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> [...]
> Si el Stoxx contado respeta los 2275, tenemos rebote hasta los 2350/2400. Y tenemos rebote en el S&P hasta los 890/900.
> [...]



El esquema no ha cambiado desde la última vez, aunque al Stoxx se le ha ido ligeramente el precio, descorrelaccionándose un poco con respecto al S&P.
Conforme el gráfico va avanzando, la estructura va siendo más clara, aunque aún no está dibujada del todo, pero ya hay muchas probabilidades de visitar los niveles que puse el viernes.

En los 890 del S&P, si llegamos hoy, abriré una primera posición corta que ampliaré si esto sigue subiendo algo más.


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Jul 2009)

chollero dijo:


> Cuando viaja prefiere otra compañia? con que compañia prefiere viajar? aviones viejos iberia? creo que usted no viaja mucho
> 
> saludos



Creo que la tienes tomada conmigo . A mi humilde parecer si que viajo bastante, entre usted y yo he visto mucho , aún me falta para llegar a los 40 países de mi viejo claro, pero es que yo repito lo que me gusta... y me gusta la buena vida.

En los años buenos hago 3 viajes intercontinentales y este... que no es bueno, solo voy hacer 2.

Un saludo

Speculo: Mira los dos gráficos del maestro... ojo con un posible canal alcista


----------



## Speculo (13 Jul 2009)

Para que la figura tuviera cierta validez, el S&P se tiene que poner por encima de los 884 y hoy ya no debería perder los 881 más un filtro de volatilidad.
Otra entrada a corto interesante puede ser el BBVA sobre los 8,85, ampliando la posición en los 8,90/8,95 .


----------



## pyn (13 Jul 2009)

Como abran los americanos a la baja y arrastre al ibex ahora es el momento de darle a los cortos .


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Para que la figura tuviera cierta validez, el S&P se tiene que poner por encima de los 884 y hoy ya no debería perder los 881 más un filtro de volatilidad.
> Otra entrada a corto interesante puede ser el BBVA sobre los 8,85, ampliando la posición en los 8,90/8,95 .



el BBVA a 8,85 me parece que no lo voverán a ver sus ojos..., de los 8,95 mejor ni hablamos... :


Saludos


----------



## Interesado (13 Jul 2009)

¿Hablabais de Zeltia esta mañana? Pues se acaba de pegar un buen castañazo.
¡Entren ahora que después no podrán!


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Como abran los americanos a la baja y arrastre al ibex ahora es el momento de darle a los cortos .



Los Yankis van hacer exactamente lo mismo que nosotros, marear y subir verticalmente para saltar los stops de los cortos, esta mañana fue al revés... esto es así viven de nuestro dinero .

¿Qué hay demasiada gente corta? Pues a por ellos, al revés pues viceversa.
Y eso de un 52% de bears era demasiado como para ser la bajada buena.

Un saludo


----------



## chollero (13 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Creo que la tienes tomada conmigo . A mi humilde parecer si que viajo bastante, entre usted y yo he visto mucho , aún me falta para llegar a los 40 países de mi viejo claro, pero es que yo repito lo que me gusta... y me gusta la buena vida.
> 
> En los años buenos hago 3 viajes intercontinentales y este... que no es bueno, solo voy hacer 2.
> 
> ...



y que compañia prefiere antes que iberia, me puede usted aconsejar?

pd: si creo que usted vieja mucho, pero es con el vinillo de la comida saludos


----------



## pyn (13 Jul 2009)

Wataru dijo:


> Los Yankis van hacer exactamente lo mismo que nosotros, marear y subir verticalmente para saltar los stops de los cortos, esta mañana fue al revés... esto es así viven de nuestro dinero .
> 
> ¿Qué hay demasiada gente corta? Pues a por ellos, al revés pues viceversa.
> Y eso de un 52% de bears era demasiado como para ser la bajada buena.
> ...



Pues entonces, ¿tú eres mas partidario que hoy nos quedamos cerca de los 9500?


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Jul 2009)

chollero dijo:


> y que compañia prefiere antes que iberia, me puede usted aconsejar?
> 
> pd: si creo que usted vieja mucho, pero es con el vinillo de la comida saludos



Diga la que te diga vas a saltar... jaja .Ah no bebo... ni fumo, ni me drogo, lo digo por si hay buenas mozas leyendo este foro .

¿Tu eres otro de los clones de Calopez para animar al foro? Sinceramente este hilo no hace falta que nadie lo anime, ya tenemos rebujito.

Un saludo

Pyn yo no tengo ni idea... solo leo a Bears-bulls, veo opciones y elijo la mía para ese o esos días.
Ya me ha pasado muchas veces que acierto tendencias y me dan coba en el ibex... jaja


----------



## Carolus Rex (13 Jul 2009)

Yo sigo con lo mio:

El brocker me ha bloqueado la cuenta (quedan $11,880.00 entre accs. y cash) puedo acceder pero no puedo operar, el mensaje dice que me ponga en contacto con ellos de forma urgente.

Si no me llaman creo que voy a pasar de ellos... tengo dos brockers mas con la cuenta activa, uno para indices, forex y mat. primas y otro para valores.

Lo mas seguro es que vengan a por mi, ya veremos....

Seguiré informando.


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Los Yankis van hacer exactamente lo mismo que nosotros, marear y subir verticalmente para saltar los stops de los cortos, esta mañana fue al revés... esto es así viven de nuestro dinero .
> 
> ¿Qué hay demasiada gente corta? Pues a por ellos, al revés pues viceversa.
> Y eso de un 52% de bears era demasiado como para ser la bajada buena.
> ...




Les gusta reventar stops por las mañanas... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Yo sigo con lo mio:
> 
> El brocker me ha bloqueado la cuenta (quedan $11,880.00 entre accs. y cash) puedo acceder pero no puedo operar, el mensaje dice que me ponga en contacto con ellos de forma urgente.
> 
> ...




El viernes no deberia haber quedado ni un euro en esa cuenta... :o


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

Mírate el contrato, vaya que tengas que pagar los costas del juicio, intereses, etc.... si es un banco... no hay que tener remordimientos.


----------



## pyn (13 Jul 2009)

Yo creo que hemos hecho ya el máximo de la sesión y cerraremos más o menos sobre los 9420.


----------



## Carolus Rex (13 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El viernes no deberia haber quedado ni un euro en esa cuenta... :o
> 
> 
> Saludos



Sip.. pero estaba intentando no mosquearles.....:o


----------



## Carolus Rex (13 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mírate el contrato, vaya que tengas que pagar los costas del juicio, intereses, etc.... si es un banco... no hay que tener remordimientos.



No son pátrios, son usanos..... por eso estoy un poco mas tranquilo...


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Yo creo que hemos hecho ya el máximo de la sesión y cerraremos más o menos sobre los 9420.





Discrepo..., seguramente cerraremos sobre los 9220... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

Lo que pueden hacer es enviar un comunicado a la cuenta destino, la que tienes asociada a tu contrato, para intentar recuperar la transferencia.

Si has decidido que esas plusv son tuyas... mueve el dinero a otra entidad.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Jul 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> No son pátrios, son usanos..... por eso estoy un poco mas tranquilo...



Si son un broker USA, depende de la cantidad,pero vamos, tienes todas las de ganar, no se si tienen oficina en España,pero tendrian que contratar a abogados,procurador ect en España y dependiendo del importe igual pasan.
Ademas el error es suyo,yo estaria muy tranquilo.

Eso si,ya que sacaste la pasta, haberla dejado a 0, de perdidos al rio.

Espero que tengas suerte y te quedes con las plusvalias.


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

Enviales un email, indicando que estás de vacaciones, para retrasar el proceso.


----------



## Bambi (13 Jul 2009)

Preapertura Wall Street: los futuros apuntan hacia las subidas - 13/07/09 - 1401728 - elEconomista.es


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

Los maricas de Merryll Lynch han comprado todo lo que se meneaba... :



Saludos


----------



## Carolus Rex (13 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Enviales un email, indicando que estás de vacaciones, para retrasar el proceso.



¡¡Ostias!! no se me habia ocurrido....excelente idea..

¡Gracias DP!

Voy a ello...


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

Tonuel... lo de esta mañana estaba en el libro... no hemos tenido volatilidad.


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... lo de esta mañana estaba en el libro... no hemos tenido volatilidad.




Que lo muevan lo que quieran... mi stop está en los 15€ del botas... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2009)

Hoy parece que tenemos manipulación descarada y ganas de fastidiar.

¿como puede ser que el Stoxx suba entre las 13:40 y las 15:10 39 puntos? las horas de menor volatilidad del día, donde todo el mundo se dedica a comer y hacer la siesta.

Yo creo que a este movimiento al alza tan exagerado le queda poco, pero no tengo muy claro si nos detendremos ya o seguiremos así hasta el final del día.

Ya me salto el stop en el corto que llevaba en el Stoxx, he ganado bastante pero no todo que esperaba ganar.


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

Subidas... al menos hoy.


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Jul 2009)

Chicharros No gracias :

Los títulos de Zeltia se dejan un 18,73% después de que la FDA estadounidense haya pedido más información sobre el uso farmacológico del Yondelis.

Aunque toda la bolsa española sea uno gordo ^__^

Edito:
¿Alguien sabe de programas informáticos de trader? Es que veo una forma muy rápida de hacer money aprovechando fallos en los precios de ciertas acciones. Es una chorrada... pero para preguntar.


----------



## rosonero (13 Jul 2009)

Parece que los USA arrancan con fuerza, a ver cuanto les dura la gasolina. ¿Alguien presenta resultados o hay índices para esta tarde?

Pd. Gracias Mulder por responder esta mañana a la cuestión del Eurostoox.


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

Todo lo que sube tiene que bajar... :



Saludos


----------



## Deudor (13 Jul 2009)

¿Es el momento de bajar?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Jul 2009)

El dollar esta bajando contra el euro,eso quiere decir que bajaremos,yo ya estoy corto en SAN y BBVA


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

No es a la inversa, que el USD está recuperando terreno?


----------



## Deudor (13 Jul 2009)

USA en rojo.
Vamos a ver cuanto tiempo tardamos nosotros.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No es a la inversa, que el USD está recuperando terreno?



Baja desde las 12:30
En el Visual Chart tienes realtime forex,esta bajando a pincho,ahora 1.392


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

Si, tienes razón hoy estaba en 1,398 MAX.


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Jul 2009)

Yo vendí las CRI justo en 3.14 y nada más darle yo... saltaron a 3.18 SUS MUERTOS! y me puso corto... en 3.16.

Estoy intentando recomprar en 3.14 la mitad del paquete... pero la están manipulando al alza. `__´

Un saludo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo vendí las CRI justo en 3.14 y nada más darle yo... saltaron a 3.18 SUS MUERTOS! y me puso corto... en 3.16.
> 
> Estoy intentando recomprar en 3.14 la mitad del paquete... pero la están manipulando al alza. `__´
> 
> Un saludo



Criteria es carne de cortos,ten paciencia.


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

Es lo mismo que hacen en MAPFRE... en el momento que pueden, aprovechan para subirla artificialmente.


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

YES, WE CAN!


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Jul 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Criteria es carne de cortos,ten paciencia.



Ya vendí la mitad del paquete, quise probar una cosilla y vendí 5 mil, con esa cantidad no estoy cómodo. Mi psicología aguanta mucho mejor paquetes de 2500-3500. 

El otro me lo reservo un poco más... pero no mucho no me fío un pelo y puede ser otro engaño.
Un saludo


----------



## Deudor (13 Jul 2009)

Se acabaron las cazas de cortos por hoy.
Vamos a ver el espectáculo del SP y su manipulación para cuando llegue a 870.


----------



## Carolus Rex (13 Jul 2009)

ojo a CIT

Bloomberg


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

EN CIT, hablan de declarar la bancarrota.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Jul 2009)

Cepsa a punto de perder los 25,no se si meterme para esperar un eventual rebote hacia los 28,pero es que esta en caida libre...
El dividendo que da es una mierda,asi que no es un buen valor para quedarse pillado.


----------



## Deudor (13 Jul 2009)

¿Cuatruple techo en el STOXX?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Jul 2009)

Que locura de dia,300 puntos de ibex arriba y abajo en unas horas,la de stops que saltaron hoy por los aires!!


----------



## rosonero (13 Jul 2009)

Corto en 9520 con un par de minis, para empezar ...


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Jul 2009)

Ahora "me parece" que están aguantando al Sp, para que el euroxtoxx no se dispare. Si esto sigue así, cerrarán fuerte los americanos.


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

Hoy cerramos en rojo... quien no le guste el vértigo que no mire... :


Saludos


----------



## Deudor (13 Jul 2009)

Pues a mi me parece que el SP no ha podido con los máximos y se va para abajo. EXXON ataca mínimos anuales.
Sin embargo el Stoxx sí ha podido con los máximos.

PD : Que bonitas palabras "mínimos anuales"


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoy cerramos en rojo... quien no le guste el vértigo que no mire... :



Hasta yo, que estaba corto de verdad, y ahora fuera de mercado, sigo pensando en cortos (pero no para ahora mismo). Me parece imposible acabar hoy en rojo, el Stoxx se ha estirado hasta los +55 hoy, es imposible hacer lo mismo a la baja en un mismo día.


----------



## rosonero (13 Jul 2009)

¿ Los 2340 del Eurostoxx servirán de resistencia si se desmadra? :

Pd. Si se atreve a rozarlos le meto 2 minis más a corto.


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

Vuelve la senda alcista... los 11000 están al caer gacelas mias... 




Saludos


----------



## Deudor (13 Jul 2009)

Mis perdidas de hoy, a que no terminamos en rojo.


----------



## rosonero (13 Jul 2009)

Si antes lo digo antes se va a los 2340, pues nada, dos tazas.


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> ¿ Los 2340 del Eurostoxx servirán de resistencia si se desmadra? :
> 
> Pd. Si se atreve a rozarlos le meto 2 minis más a corto.



Ahora mismo tengo 2354 como objetivo de subida.

edito: Aunque creo que el verdadero objetivo son los 885 en el S&P


----------



## Deudor (13 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Vuelve la senda alcista... los 11000 están al caer gacelas mias...



Pues que quieres que te diga, despues de hoy... un 3 % el Stoxx... :
Volvemos al punto de partida.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Jul 2009)

Me cago en todo.Me han jodido vivo los cortos


----------



## carvil (13 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes 

Resistencia en el E-mini 884

Volumen decreciente


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

Pero si era evidente... como has caído en la trampa?


----------



## Deudor (13 Jul 2009)

Cortos del mundo:

Hoy sólo nos puede salvar EXXON.


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

42 centimacos la variación intradia en el SAN... vayan poniendo stops vayan... 



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (13 Jul 2009)

Parece que intentan otra carga (SP & Eurostoxx) , si se atreve, en el 2350 del Eurostoxx lo espero con 2 minis más. 

Edito: Parece que se retiran  Ya estoy en verde


----------



## Alexandros (13 Jul 2009)

Buenas a todos. Rescato este hilo de otras burbujas.

*
El mercado de valores chino presenta una burbuja financiera que estallará este verano según un análisis matemático Francis (th)E mule Science’s News
​*



Los lectores habituales de este blog sabéis que le tenemos especial cariño a Didier Sornette, sociofísico especialista en burbujas financieras, que ya predijo el estallido de la burbuja de los precios del petróleo. Su nuevo análisis de la bolsa de Shanghai muestra que el mercado de valores chino presenta claros indicios de una burbuja financiera. Ha crecido ya un 65% este año. ¿Cuándo estallará? Muy pronto, estallará durante este verano (Didier afirma que entre el 17 y 27 de julio con un intervalo de confianza del 80%). El artículo técnico, como siempre con los de Didier, es fácil de leer para todos, K. Bastiaensen, P. Cauwels, D. Sornette, R. Woodard, W.-X. Zhou, “The Chinese Equity Bubble: Ready to Burst,” ArXiv, Submitted on 10 Jul 2009.

No solo Didier, también Juan Pablo Cardenal nos lo cuenta en “La burbuja bursátil amenaza a los grandes bancos chinos,” ElEconomista.com, 12 julio 2009.

“En medio de la crisis que mantiene a los inversores de todo el planeta con un pie en el acelerador y el otro en el freno, China ha vuelto a sorprender a propios y extraños. El dato habla por sí mismo: el índice de referencia de la bolsa de Shanghai rompió hace días la barrera de los 3.000 puntos, disparándose un 65 por ciento desde principios de año. La percepción colectiva de que la situación económica en China es más saludable y sólida que en el resto del planeta. En las últimas semanas, entre revisiones al alza del crecimiento económico en el país asiático, la confianza ha derivado en euforia bursátil total. [...] Hay una disparidad indiscutible entre el estatus de la bolsa y la economía real. La explosión bursátil se debe, en gran medida, al exceso de liquidez. Los expertos no dudan de que tanta liquidez está bombeando una vieja conocida de los mercados en el gigante asiático: la burbuja bursátil.”

*Didier Sornette y su grupo ha aplicado sus técnicas de análisis al índice compuesto de Shanghai (SSE) entre el 15 de octubre de 2008 y el 9 de julio de 2009 (ver la figura, arriba). El ajuste de sus modelos a los resultados observados muestra un crecimiento más rápido que exponencial, señal indiscutible de la presencia de una burbuja. La extrapolación de los modelos durante 100 días a partir del 9 de julio de 2009 (líneas a trazos en la figura) muestra que la burbuja podría estallar próximamente, entre el 10 de julio y el 10 de agosto de 2009. El valor pico estimado está entre el 17 y 27 de julio de 2009 para la proyección de los cuartiles 20%/80%.*

El artículo de Didier promete que pronto presentarán un nuevo artículo con un análisis más detallado, incluyendo una comparación con la burbuja financiera china que estalló en octubre de 2007. Habrá que estar al tanto.​


----------



## Bayne (13 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes a todos
Esto sí que es una etapa pirenaica en condiciones, joder, con sus picos, sus escapadas, el IBEX hace la goma y luego arranca con decisión. Buff, qué tarde de ciclismo, de muchos quilates...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Jul 2009)

Me lo parece a mi, o la subida va con bastante volumen.


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Me lo parece a mi, o la subida va con bastante volumen.



No será en el SAN... :o



Saludos


----------



## Bayne (13 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Me lo parece a mi, o la subida va con bastante volumen.



Yo en el IBEX lo veo pírrico...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Jul 2009)

Hola, yo creo que lo estan subiendo para desplomarlo mñn con los precios industriales y las ventas minoristas... 

Creo que antes de ver los 1xxx en el S&P, veremos los 850 (38,2%fibo)...

Saludos...


----------



## rosonero (13 Jul 2009)

El análisis prestado que colgaba hoy se ha casi cumplido pero sin bajar, pull back directo. 


_"El mercado bajó y lo hizo curiosamente hasta el nivel que teníamos previsto incluso superándolo un poco en el intradia del miércoles. Tras llegar a nuestro objetivo el precio rebotó un poco.

Ahora con el movimiento iniciado *el precio bajará a buscar los 2240 que es soporte y que coincide con el primer retroceso de Fibonacci de la última subida. Una vez allí bien puede retroceder a buscar la media de 20 sesiones y hacer un pullback al soporte perdido en 2340* o pueden continuar las bajadas con objetivo en 2100."_


----------



## carvil (13 Jul 2009)

Rota la resistencia objetivo 890 

Edito: 890 es Neckline en SP futuros


----------



## Alexandros (13 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Me lo parece a mi, o la subida va con bastante volumen.



Pues no lo se pero pero en CNBC estoy viendo en los titulares moviles que Goldamn Sachs podría presentar ganancias enormes. Con lo que han robado no me extrañaría nada.

*
Ascienden acciones de Goldman Sachs*
Finanzas - Lunes 13 de julio (10:20 hrs.)

* Los títulos de la firma se ubican en 146.43 dólares, cada uno
* Meredith Whitney mejora la recomendación sobre los valores de la institución


El Financiero en línea

México, 13 de julio.- Las acciones de Goldman Sachs Group Inc. encabezan el lunes los avances en el mercado de Nueva York, después de que la conocida analista bancaria Meredith Whitney mejoró su recomendación sobre las acciones de Goldman Sachs a "comprar", desde "neutral", argumentado que espera que el banco sea el competidor clave en algunos de los mercados más impredecibles, como deuda estatal, corporativa y municipal.

Los valores de Goldman suben 3.2 por ciento a 146.43 dólares.

"Nuestro pronóstico más alcista para los títulos de GS está profundamente arraigado en nuestra sostenida postura bajista de la economía de Estados Unidos y el estado general de las financieras estadounidenses", dijo Whitney, que tiene un precio objetivo de 186 dólares sobre el papel de Goldman.

Whitney, la analista bancaria que saltó a la fama al predecir gran parte de la aguda crisis del sector y un recorte de dividendos en Citigroup, dejó este año a Oppenheimer & Co para lanzar su propia firma, Meredith Whitney Advisory Group LLC.

El banco ha logrado mantenerse al margen de los peores efectos de la crisis financiera, al reportar sólo una pérdida trimestral desde mediados del 2007, mientras que la mayoría de sus rivales anotaron inmensas pérdidas y asumieron enormes amortizaciones.

La semana pasada, los analistas de Banc of America-Merrill Lynch mejoraron su recomendación sobre estos títulos a "comprar" y elevaron sus estimaciones de ganancias del segundo trimestre al afirmar que Goldman, ayudado por sus sólidas condiciones operativas, podría superar las estimaciones para el trimestre. (Con información de Finsat/MCH)


----------



## Deudor (13 Jul 2009)

Hoy me rompen el ojal.


----------



## Deudor (13 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Rota la resistencia objetivo 890
> 
> Edito: 890 es Neckline en SP futuros



Llevamos una semana en el neckline


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Hoy me rompen el ojal.



Por ahora estoy tranquilo... si pasa de 895 u así ya me preocuparé...

De momento este nivel estaba previsto. Si pasa de los 900, pasamos al plan B y salimos por patas... jaja

Un saludo


----------



## Bayne (13 Jul 2009)

Mulder, la robasta de SAN 90 pb básicos al alza, ¿qué te parece?


----------



## rosonero (13 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Por ahora estoy tranquilo... si pasa de 895 u así ya me preocuparé...
> 
> De momento este nivel estaba previsto. Si pasa de los 900, pasamos al plan B y salimos por patas... jaja
> 
> Un saludo



Estoy contigo


----------



## Deudor (13 Jul 2009)

Pues ya teneis al SP 895.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Jul 2009)

Vendi el largo que tenia en acs en subasta,saco para la comision y tomarme unas cañas.las tenia hace dias.
Solo me quedan por largar Ferrovial y Grifols.
En los cortos me han dado hoy bien,dilapide las ganancias de estos dias.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Jul 2009)

85M de volumén en DJI, en 2 horitas y media shurmanos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Jul 2009)

Parece que el Stoxx ha desarrollado 5 ondas ascendentes desde el minimo de la mañana, respetando todos los fibos. Como lo ves, Mulder?

Saludos...

PD: Max en 2358,5...


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Parece que el Stoxx ha desarrollado 5 ondas ascendentes desde el minimo de la mañana, respetando todos los fibos. Como lo ves, Mulder?
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Max en 2358,5...



Yo tenía el objetivo en 2354 y de momento ha parado ahí, quiero volver a ponerme corto porque lo de hoy ha sido puro teatro. Si veo que bajan y vuelven a ponerse cerca del máximo voy a ponerme corto con la estrategia del gato y el ratón, es decir seguir el precio desde 4 puntos más abajo hasta que se ejecute. Si pasan del máximo quito la orden.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Jul 2009)

Gracias Mulder. Es asombroso lo del S&P y lo del Stoxx, clavan las mismas figuras con fibos casi clavados...

Saludos...

Edito: Estoy corto en Stoxx. 2355,5, stop muy ajustado...


----------



## pyn (13 Jul 2009)

madre mia ni yo mismo me lo creo... menos mal que me sali a tiempo
vaya tarde cazacortos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> madre mia ni yo mismo me lo creo... menos mal que me sali a tiempo
> vaya tarde cazacortos...



Yo no creo que hayamos visto máximos anuales todavía...

Saludos...


----------



## Deudor (13 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo no creo que hayamos visto máximos anuales todavía...
> 
> Saludos...



Ni máximos, ni mínimos anuales.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (13 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Ni máximos, ni mínimos anuales.



Entonces, cualquier posición que abras tiene "riesgo" cero...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Ni máximos, ni mínimos anuales.



Puede ser, no se si caerá en diciembre o en enero...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Ni máximos, ni mínimos anuales.




Yo los máximos si creo que los hemos visto.


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Ni máximos, ni mínimos anuales.



Yo creo que los mínimos del año los vimos en marzo, y en agosto o septiembre veremos máximos anuales, tal vez.


----------



## carvil (13 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Llevamos una semana en el neckline




La morada es neckline 









Salu2


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Jul 2009)

A ver si le entra un poco de flato a estos que van demasiado rápido.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> La morada es neckline
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Post sponsorizado por :







Sin acritud ninguna. .


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Jul 2009)

Carvil, es la primera vez que veo una cabeza por debajo de un hombro...


----------



## carvil (13 Jul 2009)

Tengo el mismo pulso que LCSASC


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

El partido no ha acabado... :


Saludos


----------



## carvil (13 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Carvil, es la primera vez que veo una cabeza por debajo de un hombro...



Se ha movido al editarlo con el GIMP 


Pero se entiende bien creo


----------



## Speculo (13 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> el BBVA a 8,85 me parece que no lo voverán a ver sus ojos..., de los 8,95 mejor ni hablamos... :
> 
> 
> Saludos



Perdona ¿Decías algo de mis ojos? 

Y sigo diciendo que el Stoxx lleva mucha diferencia en porcentaje con el S&P. Entre hoy y mañana lo van a subir 50 puntos más.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Tengo el mismo pulso que LCSASC



No fastidies! 

Ahora en serio, has "desplazado" el HCH, comienza en 925, no? y ahora ha hecho justo el pull-back a la neck-line...

Saludos....

Edito: Ya veo lo que ha pasado.. 
Edito2: Speculo te pusiste corto en 8.85?


----------



## Alexandros (13 Jul 2009)

Los inversores de Gm estarán muy contentos y no lo digo porque una acción en el año 2000 costará 80 $ y hoy 1 $ sino porque tras la subida del 40% del viernes hoy tienen paralizado el valor.

A su vez CIT Group está negociando el rescate. Cae ahora mismo un 20%. _Durante más de 100 años, CIT ha ofrecido préstamos, arrendamientos y servicios de asesoramiento a empresas pequeñas y negocios del mercado intermedio ._

Major Lender Faces Crunch - WSJ.com

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LoSMwTqWW44&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LoSMwTqWW44&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>​


----------



## carvil (13 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No fastidies!
> 
> Ahora en serio, has "desplazado" el HCH, comienza en 925, no? y ahora ha hecho justo el pull-back a la neck-line...
> 
> ...




Si eso pienso segun mi punto de vista 


Salu2


----------



## Speculo (13 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo tenía el objetivo en 2354 y de momento ha parado ahí, quiero volver a ponerme corto porque lo de hoy ha sido puro teatro. Si veo que bajan y vuelven a ponerse cerca del máximo voy a ponerme corto con la estrategia del gato y el ratón, es decir seguir el precio desde 4 puntos más abajo hasta que se ejecute. Si pasan del máximo quito la orden.



Tengo que reconocer que me hiciste dudar con lo de tus raíces cuadradas, pero ya ves dónde se han ido los índices.
Tiento a la suerte ya diciendo esto, pero el objetivo del EuroStoxx son los 2400 o más (ahora mismo en torno a los 2412).


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Tengo que reconocer que me hiciste dudar con lo de tus raíces cuadradas, pero ya ves dónde se han ido los índices.
> Tiento a la suerte ya diciendo esto, pero el objetivo del EuroStoxx son los 2400 o más (ahora mismo en torno a los 2412).



Invalidando el HCH...? Te seguirás poniendo corto en BBVA esperando esos niveles en el Stoxx...?

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (13 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Edito2: Speculo te pusiste corto en 8.85?
> 
> Invalidando el HCH...? Te seguirás poniendo corto en BBVA esperando esos niveles en el Stoxx...?



En 8,87. Y acumulé más en 8,90. Mañana tendré que cargar más en 8,95 o en lo que abra por la mañana.
Los 8,90 se corresponden con los 8,99 de antes del dividendo. Por si a alguien le parece poco caro el precio de entrada.

El HCH no está invalidado, aunque nunca he creído en él. El BBVA no hace lo que hace el Stoxx. Va más por el lado del S&P. Y el S&P subirá menos. Creo que están juntando los precios de los índices para hacerlos bajar hasta el mismo sitio.
Como mucho, veo al BBVA en 9,10. Y ya es mucho.


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Tengo que reconocer que me hiciste dudar con lo de tus raíces cuadradas, pero ya ves dónde se han ido los índices.
> Tiento a la suerte ya diciendo esto, pero el objetivo del EuroStoxx son los 2400 o más (ahora mismo en torno a los 2412).



Yo estoy viendo el futuro ahora mismo en real-time en el 2349, el 2412 ese debe ser el contado supongo.


----------



## Deudor (13 Jul 2009)

Tonuel, invocamos a tu espíritu del oso para que se apiade de nosotros gacelillas en la pradera.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Tonuel, invocamos a tu espíritu del oso para que se apiade de nosotros gacelillas en la pradera.



Tonuel hace 6 horas que está en la playa, tomando cañas con unas guiris...

Y no, no está corto en SAN... 

Saludos...


----------



## Bayne (13 Jul 2009)

*Interesante, en Cárpatos*

TraderFeed: Five Pitfalls of Developing Traders 

Para terminar un buen artículo del doctor Steenbarger: 

Cinco trampas en las que caen los traders en desarrollo 

He estado trabajando con algunos traders que eran nuevos en sus empresas; he aquí cinco observaciones sobre sus fallos más habituales y las trampas en las que caen durante su desarrollo: 

* Carecer de un plan de desarrollo. Los traders normalmente comienzan operando con pocos contratos y manteniendo las pérdidas pequeñas. A continuación, a medida que desarrollan sus habilidades y consiguen tener éxito consistentemente, operan con más capital y ajustan sus límites de pérdida proporcionalmente. Muy a menudo, ellos (y sus empresas) no tienen un plan estructurado para saber cuándo aumentar el tamaño de sus posiciones, qué tiene que ocurrir para que aumenten el tamaño, cómo fijar y monitorizar los límites de pérdidas, cómo tratar con la reducción del capital, etc. Sin unas guías y unos puntos de referencia claros, no es raro que los nuevos traders se vayan a pique. 

* Carecer de una estructura para el desarrollo de habilidades. Muchos traders no mantienen registros ni diarios y, si lo hacen, no los mantienen de forma consistente o la calidad y profundidad de las entradas es escasa. Muy a menudo, los diarios consisten en observaciones genéricas ("Necesito ser más paciente al operar") sin observaciones concretas de por qué ocurren los problemas y que puede hacerse, específicamente, para solucionar estos problemas. Sin tener datos objetivos sobre su operativa, es difícil que los traders sepan realmente qué es lo que les funciona y qué no. ¿Está el trader teniendo unas pérdidas abiertas superiores a lo habitual? ¿Está fijando los stops demasiado próximos al mercado y le están sacando de operaciones que habrían sido rentables poco después? ¿Está ganando el trader más dinero en mercados con tendencia que en otros más estrechos y laterales? Sin algunos mecanismos de revisión y valoración, este tipo de preguntas se queda sin respuesta. 

* Carecer de perspectiva sobre el día de trading. Muchos traders buscan patrones para iniciar operaciones antes de entender realmente lo que está ocurriendo en el mercado. ¿Está el mercado consolidando un rango o continuando una tendencia? ¿Estamos aceptando un valor superior o inferior? ¿Hay más o menos volumen en niveles de precios clave? ¿Cuáles son los temas que están dominando el mercado? Un número sorprendente de traders no pueden responder a estas preguntas. En vez de ello, simplemente reaccionan a precios superiores o inferiores sin situar esos movimientos en un contexto más amplio. 

* Carecer de stops y objetivos específicos. Algo que se deduce lógicamente de centrarse demasiado en los patrones es que muchos traders no tienen claro dónde y cómo cerrar las posiciones. Sin stops y objetivos explícitos, tienden a salirse de las operaciones en el punto de mayor dolor o en puntos en que se sienten cómodos con su beneficio. El problema con estas salidas sobre la marcha es que frecuentemente hacen que el trader aguante las pérdidas demasiado tiempo y se salga de las operaciones ganadoras demasiado pronto. Tener más ganadores que perdedores no sirve si sus ganadores son considerablemente más pequeños que sus pérdidas. 

* Carecer de persistencia. Muchos traders nuevos simplemente no tienen aguante emocional. Pierden dinero con una idea y la abandonan rápidamente, en vez de volver a probar con un mejor ajuste del momento de la entrada. Dejan de operar y se alejan de la pantalla tras sufrir varias pérdidas o cuando los mercados se vuelven un poco lentos. En vez de observar los mercados y probar algunas ideas de trading en modo de simulación, abandonan el proceso de aprendizaje por completo. Bien es cierto que no se debe ser tozudo ni operar por frustración intentando recuperar las pérdidas. Pero muchos traders en desarrollo no han aprendido a aceptar las pérdidas y seguir adelante: aprenda de sus pérdidas y después déjelas atrás. 

El objetivo del trader en desarrollo debería ser convertirse en una máquina de aprender. ¿Cómo de bien se está educando usted? 

Traducido del original: Five Pitfalls of Developing Traders 

TraderFeed: Five Pitfalls of Developing Traders


----------



## Speculo (13 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo estoy viendo el futuro ahora mismo en real-time en el 2349, el 2412 ese debe ser el contado supongo.



No. Me he expresado mal. Digo que ahora mismo, como objetivo máximo de subida, que no creo que toque, tengo los 2412 en el contado. Aunque sería ya muy peligroso para los cortos alcanzar ese nivel.
Debería darse la vuelta por el entorno de los 2400/2390 (Contado) para creer en cortos fiables. Por encima de eso nos pueden subir muy arriba .


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Invalidando el HCH...? Te seguirás poniendo corto en BBVA esperando esos niveles en el Stoxx...?
> 
> Saludos...



Cuando se daría por invalidado el HCH¿?. Yo creo que muchos daban por descontado el pullback, no¿?


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No. Me he expresado mal. Digo que ahora mismo, como objetivo máximo de subida, que no creo que toque, tengo los 2412 en el contado. Aunque sería ya muy peligroso para los cortos alcanzar ese nivel.
> Debería darse la vuelta por el entorno de los 2400/2390 (Contado) para creer en cortos fiables. Por encima de eso nos pueden subir muy arriba .



¿en que punto decías que estaba ahora el Stoxx contado? si subimos más en el futuro del Stoxx invalidaríamos el H-C-H, que precisamente se ha girado justo en la raya, el Fut. del S&P ha hecho exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Cuando se daría por invalidado el HCH¿?. Yo creo que muchos daban por descontado el pullback, no¿?



No es que se descontase, es que un pull-back es muy sano en una figura de HCH, ya que te reafirma la figura. En el S&P no tendría que superar el máximo de hoy (con un pequeño margen razonable)...

Saludos...


----------



## Deudor (13 Jul 2009)

Para mí el HCH del SP se rompe en 898. (6 de Julio)
Y estamos a un paso.
Algo que nos ha costado tanto hacer...


----------



## Speculo (13 Jul 2009)

A ver, explico lo que yo creo que es el HCH.
En primer lugar, creo que el único HCH que habría que seguir sería el del S&P. Y más concretamente, el del mini-S&P, que es el que todo cristo está siguiendo:






La línea de cuello a mí me pasa por los 892 del futuro, _que creo no se han tocado_. El Stoxx puede hacer lo que le de la gana y tengo la sensación, por los movimientos que ha hecho hoy, de que lo quieren subir para emparejarlo con el S&P. Recordemos que el índice europeo cayó mucho más que el americano sin razones aparentes.

Pero es que además, a mi juicio, la figura del HCH no quedaría invalidada de pasarse esos 892. Nos podemos ir al 895 por el impulso y seguiría teniendo validez. Y hasta a los 900. Y creo que es lo que quieren, que todo el mundo piense que la figura está invalidada y que volvemos a máximos.

La caída que dibujo hasta los 840 puede estar mal medida porque las velas de la cabeza son un poco toscas.


----------



## pyn (13 Jul 2009)

Hola,
a ver si podeis echarme una mano, necesitaría poder descargarme de alguna maner el histórico del ibex-35 con los precios mínimos, máximos y de cierre DIARIOS.

Ya para nota, si encima puedo acceder a intradia histórico mejor que mejor, tengo que probar el algoritmo con datos reales  , prometo ir diciendo las "previsiones" aunque no creo que acierte nada...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (13 Jul 2009)

joder me he puesto largo sin querer con 2000 acciones en el SAN a 8,40

mierda de CFD 

tenía una orden y no me había dado cuenta


a ver mañana como va esto


----------



## rosonero (13 Jul 2009)

La próxima vez, antes de lanzarme, consulto el oráculo Mulderiano. Joer!!! es que lleva un rato clavado el eurostoxx en los dichosos 2354 que ha marcado como objetivo : 

A ver si hoy en la última hora hay manita, pero para abajo


----------



## Bambi (13 Jul 2009)

http://www.invertia.com/noticias/noticia.asp?idNoticia=2181683

interesante, de ser esto cierto y mañana GS confirmar resultados positivos, seguiríamos p'arriba, ¿cómo lo ven?


----------



## rosonero (13 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> joder me he puesto largo sin querer con 2000 acciones en el SAN a 8,40
> 
> mierda de CFD
> 
> ...




Venga, venga, que no te dé miedo decirlo ... ni Tonuel  
El espíritu de Pepón te ha poseído


----------



## Speculo (13 Jul 2009)

Por si alguien duda de lo que está pasando y piensa que con un volumen de 1400 millones (sin las operaciones fuera de mercado) esta subida tiene validez de algún tipo, que mire el gráfico del BBVA y salga finalmente de dudas.


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Por si alguien duda de lo que está pasando y piensa que con un volumen de 1400 millones (sin las operaciones fuera de mercado) esta subida tiene validez de algún tipo, que mire el gráfico del BBVA y salga finalmente de dudas.



Osea ¿qué hace por lo menos 20 días que las manos fuertes están vendiendo?

Interesante... (si es eso )

Un saludo

Por cierto Tonuel lo de que un -2% era guano... esto ¿cómo se llama? xD


----------



## Kujire (13 Jul 2009)

Hola a tod@s!

He tomado unos días para descansar, y reponer fuerzas ... sin embargo tengo un ojo en el mercado y por lo que he leído lo llevan bastante bien. Tengan cuidado con los cocos, que han vuelto para la foto.

(veo que me han echado de menos:o, yo también a ustedes Cuídense!)


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Jul 2009)

Kujire! Pues si... te hemos echado de menos... estos no paraban de hablar de quitarse minis y cosas así (mode ON chivatillo jajaa).

Espero que te lo hayas pasado bien y al menos desconectaras un poco.

^___^!


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

Welcome back!

Ya pensaba que te habias escapado con algún broker del complejo!


----------



## Kujire (13 Jul 2009)

Hola Wataru_

lo de la tripa:o me está dando más pbs de lo que pensaba, así que me he visto forzada a tomarme unos dias off, ...con todo, sigo el mercado y operan por mi por lo que menos mal que "lo dejé todo atado y bien atado" jiji ...aunque claro no es lo mismo como tener el joystick

DP: ...estoy por "cazar" al médico que me trata, ...algo así como el re-make del Paciente "Mala-yo"


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Jul 2009)

Hola chicos!!!

Sigo por aqui de vacaciones en Germany, bebiendo cervecita y comiendo salchichas y visitando... pero con un ojo en el foro de vez en cuando.

Kujire, ya has vuelto, pensabamos que te habias fugado a las Bahamas con un maletin lleno de dinero y un maromo abanicandote... 

Bueno os dejo que voy a cenar una tipical cena alemana.


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

Me alegro que te encuentres mejor, estoy haciendo trading con DRYS... la figura se repite con frecuencia, he comprado 10k en 5.01USD y voy soltando.

OCNF... son de lo peor... creo que tienen otra dilución en camino... ya la tengo en mi lista -BAN-

NEXM--- puede ser interesante, tienen alguna demanda por patente... si baja a 0.10USD se puede acumular.


----------



## carvil (13 Jul 2009)

Kujire bienvenida al pie del cañon 


GS publicará resultados antes de apertura


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

Saludos


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

Me han comentado que el botas ha enviado a su mejores Market Makers a WS... BSN STAFF in NYC!

Ya veo que han llegado!

Verás mañana el SAN ... de nuevo a por los 8,71€


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me han comentado que el botas ha enviado a su mejores Market Makers a WS... BSN STAFF in NYC!
> 
> Ya veo que han llegado!
> 
> Verás mañana el SAN ... de nuevo a por los 8,71€



Da igual... tengo el culo de hormigón armado... :


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

Mañana en el economista:

*"El ibex recupera la senda alcista, en busca de los 10.000 puntos"*



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (13 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Invertia.com - <font size=2>Los pronósticos bancarios de una analista de EE UU catapultan el Ibex un 2,38%</font>
> 
> interesante, de ser esto cierto y mañana GS confirmar resultados positivos, seguiríamos p'arriba, ¿cómo lo ven?



Ufff, pues menos mal porque estoy corto ¿se me nota mucho la escasa fe que tengo en Invertia?


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

POCOYO y su banda de directivos....

Fracaso de la salida a bolsa de Pocoyó: Zinkia cancela la OPV y sólo ampliará capital - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Jul 2009)

Pues dentro de lo que cabe al reducir cortos a las 5 me estoy alegrando,mañana el ibex sube como un sputnik!!


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Pues dentro de lo que cabe al reducir cortos a las 5 me estoy alegrando,mañana el ibex sube como un sputnik!!



los americanos no lo permitirán... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (13 Jul 2009)

Mañana tenemos un gap de +1,00% como poco...


----------



## Speculo (13 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ufff, pues menos mal porque estoy corto ¿se me nota mucho la escasa fe que tengo en Invertia?



La pone fina Cárpatos a la tal Whitney ... Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

Con lo que han hecho hoy te tendría que haber saltado el stop. O eso, o te has vuelto a poner corto más arriba.
Lo segundo ¿Verdad? 

Mañana te van a temblar las canillas, pero creo que los americanos ya han dado el resto. A los europeos les queda otro tramo adicional.
Mañana el Stoxx puede que ni llegue a tocar los 2400.

El problema, si se quiere ganar dinero con los cortos, es que hay que entrar con holgura. Encontrar el punto perfecto de reacción es imposible.


----------



## rosonero (13 Jul 2009)

*S&P 901.5 ----- Eurostoxx 2360.5* :

Para los que estamos verdes en técnico, ¿hacia dónde nos puede llevar este cierre? ¿Es una subida con fundamento o más falsa que un duro de madera?

Pd. Síp, voy corto, tengo algo de miedito, rezaré unos Tochovista es mi pastor ... 

Edito. Veo que Speculo ya me ha casi respondido por adelantado ;_)


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (13 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> joder me he puesto largo sin querer con 2000 acciones en el SAN a 8,40
> 
> mierda de CFD
> 
> ...



lo que quería decir exactamente es que ya con el sistema de trading optimizado me marcaba subidas vertiginosas para mañana

y por tanto se ha ejecutado automaticamente la orden


----------



## tonuel (13 Jul 2009)

A media mañana será buen momento de poner unos cortos a medio plazo..., por que a las 14:30 nos iremos al más profundo de los abismos... :



Saludos :


----------



## kemao2 (14 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> La pone fina Cárpatos a la tal Whitney ... Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets
> 
> Con lo que han hecho hoy te tendría que haber saltado el stop. O eso, o te has vuelto a poner corto más arriba.
> Lo segundo ¿Verdad?
> ...





La subida de hoy lleva de nuevo el sello de Goldman Sach y la Fed , se han hecho con un altavoz y el dinero de Governament Sach hace el resto. 


En Carpatos decía que esta analista recomendaba Leham antes de su caída y nunca avisó de sus desplomes. 


E de risa como funciona la bolsa USA y como influye sobre las demás.




Por cierto, en España han subido sobretodo los grandes valores porque los pequelos o han bajado o no han subido y eso huele a distribución como ya pasó en 2007.


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Con lo que han hecho hoy te tendría que haber saltado el stop. O eso, o te has vuelto a poner corto más arriba.
> Lo segundo ¿Verdad?



No solo eso, sino que al poner el stop de 15 puntos habitual lo he puesto a 17 y no me lo han saltado por un solo punto 



> Mañana te van a temblar las canillas, pero creo que los americanos ya han dado el resto. A los europeos les queda otro tramo adicional.
> Mañana el Stoxx puede que ni llegue a tocar los 2400.



Al menos espero que nos dejen salir a los cortos dignamente, el Stoxx tenía que corregir la subida y no lo ha hecho, sino que ha seguido subiendo, así que yo creo que la apertura será bajista, el gap de mañana (el de las 17:30) no se ha quedado demasiado abajo y si tenemos que subir es probable que antes lo cierren.



> El problema, si se quiere ganar dinero con los cortos, es que hay que entrar con holgura. Encontrar el punto perfecto de reacción es imposible.



Cierto, aunque yo a veces he encontrado puntos bastante justos de entrada como el corto que llevaba encima esta mañanaentré en 2328 y llego a estar en 2334, esa vez puse stop en 30 puntos que es lo que hago cuando estoy muy seguro del movimiento pero no quiero que un imprevisto o una barrida de cortos (o largos, según como esté) me lo fastidie.

Mi modesta opinión es que no solo mañana bajaremos, sino que además la subida de hoy va a llevar por el camino de la amargura a los que estén largos porque no se lo esperan.

Pero ya he dicho que es mi modesta opinión.


----------



## Bambi (14 Jul 2009)

buenos días, 


08:36 Los futuros del Ibex intentan repetir subidas
La bolsa española se acerca al inicio de la sesión con un ligero signo alcista, del 0,2%, en los futuros del Ibex. De esta forma intenta repetir las subidas que logró al cierre de ayer, del 2,38%. Los futuros de Wall Street también cotizan al alza, con avances del 0,26%. 


08:35 Los futuros europeos muestran rebotes del 0,8%
Los futuros de los principales índices europeos mostraban avances del 0,8% media hora antes del comienzo de la sesión gracias a la sesión positiva vivida ayer ebn Wall Street. Los parqués europeos comenzaron hoy la semana bursátil al alza y cerraron esta primera jornada con subidas generalizadas, del 1,82% en Londres, del 2,13% en Milán y del 2,31% en París.


----------



## pyn (14 Jul 2009)

Ya estamos en los 9600 en los futuros. Parece que se confirma el rebote, al menos por la mañana.


----------



## Bayne (14 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Ya estamos en los 9600 en los futuros. Parece que se confirma el rebote, al menos por la mañana.



Buenos días
No veo tan claro yo el rebote:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Jul 2009)

Esto lo veo al 50% como que tiran para arriba,para abajo o lo dejan asi unos dias.
Pero tratandose del Ibex ante la duda yo creo que lo suben,yo ya no meto un duro,para jugarmela me voy al casino.


----------



## Deudor (14 Jul 2009)

Si hoy subimos con moderado volumen y sin tanta volatilidad, se confirmará el rebote, y se destruirá el HCH.
Nunca creí en algo tan grande.


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2009)

Me he salido del corto de ayer con poquísimo beneficio pero cubriendo comisiones, es probable que bajemos más pero de momento me da igual, no entendí la subida de ayer en las últimas horas y cuando no entiendo muy bien lo que hace el mercado prefiero estar fuera.

Ufff, es la primera vez que el Stoxx casi toca mi stop por un punto y aun salgo ganando


----------



## Deudor (14 Jul 2009)

Lo que no cambia son los anuncios de posiciones cortas en el POP.
Las cosas queramos o no, siguen igual.


----------



## tonuel (14 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me he salido del corto de ayer con poquísimo beneficio pero cubriendo comisiones, es probable que bajemos más pero de momento me da igual, no entendí la subida de ayer en las últimas horas y cuando no entiendo muy bien lo que hace el mercado prefiero estar fuera.



El mercado está haciendo lo que hace siempre...: robarle el dinero al gran público... :o



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El mercado está haciendo lo que hace siempre...: robarle el dinero al gran público...



Mientras no me roben a mi me conformo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Lo que no cambia son los anuncios de posiciones cortas en el POP.
> Las cosas queramos o no, siguen igual.



Una posicion corta en el POP es un valor seguro,si hay una operacion de la que me arrepiento ultimamente es cerrar un corto que tenia del POP abierto sobre los 6.50 sacandole unos 30 centimos....:


----------



## Bambi (14 Jul 2009)

volumen no creo que vaya a haber mucho, para variar

lo que hay ganas es de ver los dichosos resultados de GS, a ver si son tan "poco malos" como dicen, a poco que decepcionen deshacemos lo de ayer en un momento


----------



## donpepito (14 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.

El POP, va muy mal... y el SAN... ya mismo anuncia una mini ampliación de capital... para continuar pagando el dividendo, argumentando que prefieron está opción, en lugar de reducirlo.


----------



## Deudor (14 Jul 2009)

De momento la bajada de volatilidad se confirma.
Veremos a ver donde vamos.
Lo que está claro es que hasta las 14:30 andaremos mariposeando.


----------



## pyn (14 Jul 2009)

Mariposeando hacia los 9600, quizas los toquemos un par de veces, despues de las 14:30 pues o seguimos hacia los 9650 o....


----------



## javso (14 Jul 2009)

Una vez mas, MTS a la cabeza, tanto en las subidas como en las bajadas. Creo que me he precipitado soltándolas a 22,00.

Hasta las 12, subidas ligeras. A partir de ahi se inclinará la balanza para uno u otro lado.


----------



## tonuel (14 Jul 2009)

Que alguien suba el volumen xD... que me duermo... 



Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (14 Jul 2009)

al final me he salido de mi largo del san
apenas he sacado para comisiones


en fin a ver a donde va todo esto


----------



## Bambi (14 Jul 2009)

bbva atacando el 9, y SAN a por 8,5 esto es indecente


----------



## pyn (14 Jul 2009)

Me parto, como los datos de las 14:30 sean medio buenos estamos otra vez donde hace 1 semana


----------



## tonuel (14 Jul 2009)

No teneis fe... :o

Dadle a los bankitos ahora que luego no podreis... :




Saludos


----------



## Bambi (14 Jul 2009)

con MTS, literalmente he ganado dinero sin querer, promedie el viernes a ver si podía salir dignamente, me despisto y me la encuentro en 22,4 what the fuck is this shit man


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jul 2009)

Buenos días...

*Martes, 14 de julio de 2009
*
- Dividendo Vidrala.
14 de julio de 2009, Julio. Estimación: 0.1313€/acn. A lo largo del día

- Dividendo Prosegur.
14 de julio de 2009, Julio. Estimación: 0.17€/acn. A lo largo del día

- IPC Reino Unido.
14 de julio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: 0.3% (1.8% y/y). Dato Previo: 0.6% (2.2% y/y). 10:30

*- Encuesta ZEW (clima económico) Zona Euro.
14 de julio de 2009, Julio. Dato Previo: 42.7. 11:00
*
- Encuesta ZEW (clima económico) Alemania.
14 de julio de 2009, Julio. Estimación: 48.0. Dato Previo: 44.8. 11:00

- Encuesta ZEW (situación actual) Alemania.
14 de julio de 2009, Julio. Estimación: -88.8. Dato Previo: -89.7. 11:00

*- Producción industrial Zona Euro.
14 de julio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: 1.0% (-17.8% y/y). Dato Previo: -1.9% (-21.6% y/y). 11:00
*
*- Índice de precios a la producción EE.UU..
14 de julio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: 0.8% (-5.2% y/y). Dato Previo: 0.2% (-5.0% y/y). 14:30
*
- IPP subyacente EE.UU..
14 de julio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: 0.1% (2.9% y/y). Dato Previo: -0.1% (3.0% y/y). 14:30

*- Ventas al por menor EE.UU..
14 de julio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: 0.4%. Dato Previo: 0.5%. 14:30
*
- Ventas al por menor sin automóviles EE.UU..
14 de julio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: 0.5%. Dato Previo: 0.5%. 14:30

- Inventarios empresariales EE.UU..
14 de julio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: -1.0%. Dato Previo: -1.1%. 16:00

- Saldo precio vivienda Rics Reino Unido.
14 de julio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: -40.0%. Dato Previo: -44.1%. 01:01

- Precios de vivienda DCL6 Reino Unido.
14 de julio de 2009, Mayo. Dato Previo: -13.0%. 10:30

- IPC principal Reino Unido.
14 de julio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: 1.6% y/y. Dato Previo: 1.6% y/y. 10:30

- Índice de precios al por menor Reino Unido.
14 de julio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: 213.3. Dato Previo: 212.8. 10:30

- Índice de precios minoristas (RPI) Reino Unido.
14 de julio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: 0.3% (-1.6% y/y). Dato Previo: 0.6% (-1.1% y/y). 10:30

- Reunión de Política Monetaria del BoJ Japón.
14 de julio de 2009, Julio. 06:00

- Propensión al consumo ABC EE.UU..
14 de julio de 2009, Semanal. Dato Previo: -52. 23:00

- IBD/TIPP Optimismo Económico EE.UU..
14 de julio de 2009, Julio. Dato Previo: 50.8. 16:00

- Trichet, presidente del BCE, dará una conferencia en Münich Zona Euro.
14 de julio de 2009, Julio. 12:30

*- Resultados Goldman Sachs.
14 de julio de 2009, 2T. Estimación: 3.42 dólares. Antes apertura
*
- Resultados Intel.
14 de julio de 2009, 2T. Estimación: 0.07 dólares. Después cierre

- Resultados Johnson & Johnson.
14 de julio de 2009, 2T. Estimación: 1,18 dólares. A lo largo del día

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 Jul 2009)

Buenos días, y buena suerte.


----------



## Bambi (14 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> *- Resultados Goldman Sachs.
> 14 de julio de 2009, 2T. Estimación: 3.42 dólares. Antes apertura
> ...



ahí está el tema, entiendo yo que si la subida de ayer fue por las perspectivas de GS, si hoy no se cumplen, o se cumplen a medias, vamos p'abajo


----------



## Deudor (14 Jul 2009)

Lo que está claro es que hoy es un dia importante.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jul 2009)

Entro corto en BBVA 9,09€

No he podido resistirme... 

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Jul 2009)

Speculo, nos esta jodiendo el BBVA su puta madreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Bayne (14 Jul 2009)

BBVA a 9.115, alucino


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> ahí está el tema, entiendo yo que si la subida de ayer fue por las perspectivas de GS, si hoy no se cumplen, o se cumplen a medias, vamos p'abajo



Compra con el rumor, vende con la noticia...


----------



## donpepito (14 Jul 2009)

Claro que se va a cumplir.... las subida de ayer, se debe a la filtración de los buenos resultados de GS... seguiremos subiendo esta semana.


----------



## pyn (14 Jul 2009)

O eso o los interesados han querido colocar el papel a buen precio antes de desmoronarse jejeje.


----------



## Speculo (14 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> ahí está el tema, entiendo yo que si la subida de ayer fue por las perspectivas de GS, si hoy no se cumplen, o se cumplen a medias, vamos p'abajo



Buenos días.

Primero, pongo un stop a los cortos del BBVA en 9,20. De momento, sube casi un 3% y ha negociado 7 millones de acciones. Y como siga así, con este volumen, igual quito el stop y lo que hago es incrementar posiciones.

En cuanto a la tontería de GS, pues eso, una tontería. Dejando a un lado que los fundamentales sean o no una chorrada, si en algo han fundamentado la subida los analistas, es precisamente en una mejora de resultados de las compañías. Si las compañías presentan los resultados descontados ¿Qué más se va a descontar?
Y encima, los resultados de GS, que van a mejorar gracias a sus operaciones de trading con la pasta del contribuyente.

En fin, que la bolsa subirá hasta máximos, pero como siga haciéndolo así, en septiembre vemos al Ibex en los 1.500 .


----------



## Bambi (14 Jul 2009)

los fundamentales pueden ser una tonteria (discutible) pero el estado de ánimo y las expectativas no, especialmente en WS donde abre la boca el gurú del momento y sube el pan


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2009)

Pues yo creo que nos toca guano, usando el volumen para hacer fibos me doy cuenta de que ya hemos corregido un 61% de la bajada anterior, se han parado justo ahí sospechosamente.

Para mi que lo de GS es un encubrimiento de malos resultados, hecho descaradamente para colocar papelitos, ayer subimos más que toda la bajada de los 3 días anteriores y las razones fundamentales me parecen tan vanas y poco consistentes que no me lo puedo creer.


----------



## pyn (14 Jul 2009)

Temas técnicos a parte, el tema de MTS parece ser que se ha confirmado la apertura del horno cerrado en Gijón para Septiembre.



> Ya es oficial. La dirección de ArcelorMittal autorizó ayer la reapertura del horno alto de Gijón que permanece fuera de servicio desde el pasado mes de mayo. Será en septiembre cuando la instalación gijonesa vuelva a funcionar, según anunció ayer Gonzalo Urquijo, único español en la cúpula del grupo siderúrgico. Pese a que en las últimos semanas se ha constatado un pequeño repunte en la demanda del mercado, la decisión de ArcelorMittal de reabrir el horno de Gijón se produce, explica Urquijo, debido a los «bajos niveles» de stock de los principales clientes de ArcelorMittal. Hay que recordar que pese a que el consumo de acero bajó un 30%, la dirección de ArcelorMittal decidió reducir la producción en un 40% para mantener el precio lo que aceleró la reducción de existencias de los almacenistas.
> «La reapertura del horno de Gijón no significa que la demanda de acero esté subiendo, sino que estamos ante una recuperación técnica al haberse reducido mucho los stocks de los clientes», puntualizó Urquijo. La compañía insiste en la necesidad de «estar muy vigilantes» en los próximos meses para conocer cuál es la demanda real que aún se encuentra en niveles muy bajos debido, entre otros aspectos, a la atonía del sector de la construcción.
> El anuncio del grupo siderúrgico, adelantado la semana pasada por EL COMERCIO, se produce cuatro días después de que se anunciará la reapertura de uno de sus hornos altos de la planta de Gante, en Bélgica, que paró al mismo tiempo que el de Gijón. La empresa siempre mantuvo que el horno belga y el de Gijón serían los primeros en reanudar su actividad en el momento en que fuera necesaria más producción de acero.
> En los próximos días, el grupo podría comunicar la reapertura de un tercer horno, el de Florange, con lo que el número de instalaciones operativas a partir de septiembre se situaría en 17 de un total de 25. El pasado lunes el grupo siderúrgico condicionó la reapertura del horno de Gijón a la firma de un preacuerdo con los sindicatos para reorganizar el sector auxiliar. Según fuentes sindicales, la compañía llegó a barajar la apertura del horno de Marsella, con unos costes más favorables que el de Gijón, en el caso de que el acuerdo con el sector auxiliar de Gijón no llegará a buen puerto.
> ...


----------



## donpepito (14 Jul 2009)

De acuerdo, pero lo mismo lo podemos aplicar a los resultados de citi -la maldita carta filtrada- jejejeje... y mira donde nos encontramos.

Veo más cercano el IBEX 11.000 que la vuelta a los 8000.


----------



## donpepito (14 Jul 2009)

MTS... se confirmó la semana... y hoy ha salido la noticia, BBVA-BI lo conocia desde el jueves pasado.

Yo las solté ayer todas... estoy vendiendo parte de mi cartera... quiero disfrutar agosto.


----------



## Bambi (14 Jul 2009)

yo envidio su optimismo donpepito, pero me parece a mí, que la resistencia de 9800 no se la salta un gitano


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> De acuerdo, pero lo mismo lo podemos aplicar a los resultados de citi -la maldita carta filtrada- jejejeje... y mira donde nos encontramos.
> 
> Veo más cercano el IBEX 11.000 que la vuelta a los 8000.



Si, claro, pero en ese momento la tendencia era alcista. Lo digo porque suelo ignorar los fundamentales y ajustarme a lo que hace el mercado.


----------



## donpepito (14 Jul 2009)

La tendencia se marcó desde ese día 7 abril.... manteniendo el mercado hasta la fecha, por mucho agotamiento alcista que tengamos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jul 2009)

Aunque nor sea estrictamente bolsístico, esta frase da miedo... 

*El déficit presupuestario del Gobierno de EEUU alcanzó los 94.300 millones de dólares en junio y superó, por primera vez la marca del billón de dólares en lo que va de año fiscal, informó el Departamento del Tesoro. Entre octubre, cuando empezó el actual año fiscal, y junio el déficit ha subido a 1,086 billones de dólares. En el mismo período del año fiscal 2008 el déficit sumaba 285.851 millones de dólares.
*
En el curso de los 12 meses pasados, el Gobierno devolvió impuestos por unos 150.000 millones de dólares, desembolsó 700.000 millones de dólares en socorro del sistema financiero, aprobó más de 20.000 millones de dólares para el sustento de Chrysler y General Motors, y puso en marcha un estímulo económico de 787.000 millones de dólares, mientras sufraga el gasto de dos guerras.

Saludos...


----------



## Bambi (14 Jul 2009)

donpepito usted seguía a Vertice360 ¿verdad? lleva un par de días bajando, ¿sabe algo al respecto?
y otra cuestión, más importante si cabe, a qué está jugando la tipa del avatar


----------



## Caída a Plomo (14 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, claro, pero en ese momento la tendencia *era* alcista. Lo digo porque suelo ignorar los fundamentales y ajustarme a lo que hace el mercado.



*¿era?* Pues mira que se me hace largo ver una caída en picado en las bolsas. Ver guano de verdad, pero del bueno 

Pero de momento esto sube y sube y sube. Da igual los fundamentales, da igual lo que digan los gurús, parece que no hay otra tendencia más que la alcista.

Que pinchará y volverá todo hacia los infiernos lo tengo claro, pero ya va siendo hora


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> *¿era?* Pues mira que se me hace largo ver una caída en picado en las bolsas. Ver guano de verdad, pero del bueno



Ah, que ahora eso quiere decir '_tendencia bajista_', perdóneme ud. pero es que aun soy algo novatillo.



> Pero de momento esto sube y sube y sube. Da igual los fundamentales, da igual lo que digan los gurús, parece que no hay otra tendencia más que la alcista.



Pues a mi me parece que desde el 2 de junio bajamos, o mejor dicho, que la tendencia es bajista y aunque algún día se suba eso no quiere decir que dejemos de estar en tendencia bajista, igual que cuando la tendencia es alcista hay días en que se baja. Supongo que será mi visión distorsionada de novatillo.


----------



## tonuel (14 Jul 2009)

¿El BBVA ha descubierto petróleo o algo...? :



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jul 2009)

*ZEW 
*En julio mejora de -89,7 a -89,3 pero se esperaba -88 en el indicador de condiciones actuales. En cuanto a sentimiento económico baja de 44,8 a 39,5 mucho peor de lo esperado, que era 47,8. Un dato realmente malo. Malo para bolsas y bueno para bonos. Malo para euro.

*Producción industrial.
*+0,5 % peor de lo esperado que era +1,2 %

Saludos....


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (14 Jul 2009)

hasta ahora reunido


vaya jugadon he hecho al cerrar largos:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> hasta ahora reunido
> 
> vaya jugadon he hecho al cerrar largos:



Qué fácil se ve todo, una vez sabes lo que ha hecho, eh? 

Saludos...


----------



## Deudor (14 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> vaya jugadon he hecho al cerrar largos



Y la tranquilidad que te ha quedado en el cuerpo ¿que?


tonuel dijo:


> ¿El BBVA ha descubierto petróleo o algo...? :



Si, han encontrado un yacimiento a medias con los de Deutche Bank.


----------



## tonuel (14 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Si, han encontrado un yacimiento a medias con los de Deutsche Bank.



yadeciayo... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (14 Jul 2009)

Coño, un brote verde a estas horas... 


Los bancos españoles deben al BCE 70.703 millones de euros en junio - 14/07/09 - elEconomista.es



Saludos


----------



## pyn (14 Jul 2009)

Joder que aburrido está esto llevamos una hora sin movernos casi.


----------



## pyn (14 Jul 2009)

La información de MTS interna.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jul 2009)

Abro un corto en Stoxx en 2366,5 que esto está muy aburrido... 

Saludos...

PD: A ver si llegan las 14:00-14:30 y esto comienza a caer de una vez...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Coño, un brote verde a estas horas...
> 
> Los bancos españoles deben al BCE 70.703 millones de euros en junio - 14/07/09 - elEconomista.es
> 
> Saludos



Pues mírate éste... 

Vivienda en España: Tinsa acaba de publicar su informe mensual, que hay que tener en cuenta ya que es responsable de muchas tasaciones en España. *Bajada interanual del 10,1 %, más que el 9,8% de bajada de mayo. La bajada desde diciembre de 2007 en que se pinchó la burbuja es de 13 %.*

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (14 Jul 2009)

El link:

http://www.tinsa.es/down/IMIE/IMIE_06_2009.pdf


----------



## tonuel (14 Jul 2009)

Al bankito del botas se le acaba el fuelle... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (14 Jul 2009)

SAN y BBVA detrás del enfriamiento del SAN... :


Merryll Lynch, JPMorgan y Morgan Stanley detrás de la subida del BBVA... :




Mamá tengo miedo... :


----------



## donpepito (14 Jul 2009)

Ya ha comenzado la subida en CODERE.


----------



## donpepito (14 Jul 2009)

Regalos para el botas:

*Emilio Botín Sanz*, presidente de la entidad, comunica la adquisición de forma directa e indirecta de 63.294 acciones del Banco Santander a 8,49 euros por título.

Esta adquisición se debe a la entrega de acciones por liquidación del sistema retributivo de Emilio Botín, del plan de acciones vinculado a objetivos (primer ciclo).

La participación indirecta (25.357 acciones) corresponde a acciones sindicadas entregadas a Dª Ana Patricia Botín, por liquidación del mismo sistema retributivo indicado.


----------



## donpepito (14 Jul 2009)

Despues del comunicado -escueto- de ZELTIA de esta mañana... la FDA viene a bajarlos a la tierra:


La autoridad sanitaria de Estados Unidos dijo el lunes que ha identificado nuevos signos de toxicidad al combinar el fármaco de Zeltia SA (ZEL.MC), Yondelis, con otro compuesto en pacientes con cáncer de ovario, al tiempo que ha cuestionado si un retraso de seis semanas en el progreso de la enfermedad merecería la pena teniendo en cuenta los efectos secundarios del tratamiento. 

Paralelamente, la agencia estadounidense -FDA, por sus siglas en inglés- ha cuestionado la relación riesgo-beneficio de Doxil, el compuesto que comercializa la división de Johnson & Johnson (JNJ) Ortho Biotech para el cáncer de ovario, en combinación con otros compuestos para tratar el cáncer de mama. La FDA dijo que combinar Doxil y docetaxel tenía como resultado la "creciente incidencia y gravedad de una serie de efectos adversos". 

Ambos compuestos serán analizados el miércoles por el comité de expertos de medicamentos oncológicos de la FDA. Está previsto que el comité vote en la reunión si la FDA debería aprobar Yondelis, que también será comercializado por la filial de Johnson & Johnson, y la solicitud para ampliar el uso de Doxil. 

La FDA publicó el lunes la revisión de ambos medicamentos en su página web, como es habitual. 

Yondelis, desarrollado por la filial de Zeltia PharmaMar, ha sido suministrado a 672 pacientes con cáncer de ovario que previamente habían sido tratadas con al menos un medicamento. El estudio se centra en Yondelis combinado con Doxil, y en el Doxil por sí solo. 

Los resultados del estudio han mostrado que el lapso de tiempo que transcurre antes de que la enfermedad empeore fue de 5,8 meses para pacientes tratadas con Yondelis, frente a los 7,3 meses de las que habían recibido Doxil. 

La FDA señaló que preguntará al comité de expertos si los resultados son clínicamente significativos y están "asociados a un ratio riesgos/beneficios aceptable". La agencia indicó que combinar Yondelis y Doxil incrementa los efectos secundarios, entre los que se incluyen problemas cardíacos y un aumento de las enzimas hepáticas, lo que puede indicar un trastorno del hígado. 

La agencia añadió que consultará al comité si debería esperar a obtener datos finales de supervivencia en el ensayo clínico antes de aprobar el medicamento.


----------



## tonuel (14 Jul 2009)

El botas me está dando hoy una alegria... espero que dure... 



digo... el BBVA que está vendiendo como loco papelitos del botas... 



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (14 Jul 2009)

el Ibex se está apeando de la burra por mediación de Santander e Iberdrola


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Jul 2009)

Ostia como a cambiado el cuento,del rojo paso al verde


----------



## pyn (14 Jul 2009)

Menos mal, que esto empezaba a aburrir a las piedras...


----------



## Sargento Highway (14 Jul 2009)

Esto lo ha puesto alguien?

*ASÍ COMO LO LEE: LA HEROÍNA ES MEREDITH WHITNEY, LA QUE RECOMENDÓ COMPRAR LEHMAN DESDE MÁXIMOS*


en una hora lo veremos


----------



## pyn (14 Jul 2009)

Aunque si tuviese que apostar, el mínimo de 9565 que ha marcado 3 veces en lo que va de sesión no creo que se rompa a la baja, vamos que si tengo que hacer algo sería ponerme largo ahora.


----------



## donpepito (14 Jul 2009)

Esa caida temporal de 4 minutos... los futuros USA,,,, en verde... GS rules!


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2009)

He estado mirando todo lo mirable de los gráficos y creo que Speculo tenía razón, esta tarde nos tocaría subir hasta 2390 o 2400 y girarnos alrededor de las 17-18.

El objetivo de caída hasta las 12 de mañana (el normal) lo tengo 2329. Pero tengo otra señal que me da el 2281 de caída, esta señal es fiable porque ha estado cumpliéndose bien en todas las últimas veces que se ha dado.

Aunque el timing máximo de la señal son 4 dias desde que se da.

Si llegáramos al 2390 o 2400 antes de arrancar los gringos podríamos empezar a bajar en ese momento.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Jul 2009)

Es increíble cómo recibimos todos los datos con los indices bien altos, por si acaso la noticia es buena y nos ayuda a romper resistencias.

No saben na.

Pero como todos los datos salen malos , aunque tanto va el cántaro a la fuente...


----------



## donpepito (14 Jul 2009)

<table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td><table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td><table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td width="500">SUN MICROSYSTEMS </td> <td align="center"> </td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="4" class="etiqueta_subtitular">Resultados preliminares decepcionantes</td></tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr><td class="etiqueta_lineatitular">




</td></tr> <tr><td>




</td></tr> <tr><td>




</td></tr> <tr><td class="etiqueta_cuerpo_mini"> *Espera unas pérdidas ajustadas de su cuarto trimestre fiscal de entre 0,06 y 0,16 dólares por acción*. Las pérdidas trimestrales ascenderían a entre 0,24-0,34 dólares. E*stima unas ventas de entre 2.580-2.680 millones.*

*El consenso de mercado esperaba unas ventas de 3.050 millones de dólares y unas pérdidas de 0,02 dólares por acción.*
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Jul 2009)

¿De dónde has sacado esa foto DP?

¿Quieres que se le ponga el sentimiento alcista a todos los foreros o qué?


----------



## tonuel (14 Jul 2009)

Ésto huele a guano que alimenta... 

Menuda estafa las expectativas de GS...



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (14 Jul 2009)

DP, conoces Fuel Tech? parece que la recomiendan:



> There are several culprits behind the pollution, such as cars and factories, but the biggest source of the pollution is coal-powered power plants. About 80 percent of China’s electricity is generated by coal-powered plants, which translates into some very dirty air.
> 
> And a very big opportunity for someone that can help clean up China’s polluted air.
> 
> ...


----------



## donpepito (14 Jul 2009)

*Goldman Sachs publica un beneficio por acción (BPA) de 4,93 dólares.* *Sin extraordinarios de 5,71 dólares.*

*Las ventas ascienden a 13.760 millones de dólares vs 11.200 millones esperado. El consenso de BPA era de 3,48 dólares.*

Dice que el valor en libros por acción se elevó en un 8% durante el trimestre a 106,41 dólares.

Las ventas de inversiones y trading fueron de 10.780 millones de dólares.


----------



## tonuel (14 Jul 2009)

Los malos datos en USA requieren guano... y lo quiero ahora... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 Jul 2009)

Gracias por el apunte... según comentan tienen un contrato millonario... está muy cercano a sus min 52weeks... voy a seguir estudiando la cot.

Saludos
DP!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 Jul 2009)

Goldman sachs



> Wall Street's largest surviving investment bank reported net income for common shareholders of $2.7 billion, or $4.93 a share, compared with $2.05 billion, or $4.58 a share, in the closest year-earlier quarter.


----------



## tonuel (14 Jul 2009)

No se si les dará por cerrar en rojo o en verde... lo que está claro es que el temita empieza a moverse... 

Cárpatos en su linea hace un rato...:

"Y el VIX marcando que no hay volatilidad! Le hace más falta ir al taller en su forma de cálculo que al seat 600 de mi vecino..."



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Jul 2009)

Esto es un cachondeo, GS publica unos beneficios un 40% por encima de las estimaciones y resulta que se había descontado totalmente el día anterior.

Si metieran en la cárcel a todos estos analistos que de lo único que pueden presumir es de tener información privilegiada...

¿De qué sirve que se conozca la fecha de publicación oficial de resultados o de datos económicos si a la gente que tiene información privilegiada se le permite adelantar los datos cuando les da la gana en los medios de comunicación?

Cojes a un/una inútil, lo disfrazas de analisto y sale diciendo que "en su opinión", "veo muy fuerte", "un balance muy equilibrado"....

Mierda, mierda y más mierda, paja y más paja, a la cárcel con esta gente, esto es un escándalo, esta pájara que habló ayer sabía ya los resultados de GS.

Y las autoridades mirando para otro lado cuando es una manipulación descarada, ¿y esta es la nueva forma de hacer las cosas en el mundo financiero?

PD: No, no estaba ni corto ni largo, ni he perdido dinero, pero es que es indignante. Debería estar prohibido que los analistas cambiaran sus valoraciones durante los 15 días previos a la presentación de resultados.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Jul 2009)

Por cierto, que datos de la "economía real" positivos se ven pocos.

Lo de GS no dejan de ser bits dentro de un ordenador.


----------



## donpepito (14 Jul 2009)

Así funcionan los mercados... estas son sus reglas.... o estás largo o bajista.


----------



## Speculo (14 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Por cierto, que datos de la "economía real" positivos se ven pocos.
> 
> Lo de GS no dejan de ser bits dentro de un ordenador.



Sí. 10.780 millones que dicen que se han sacado vendiendo y comprando papeles en la bolsa. Muy real todo, sí.

Estoy un poco perdido. El Stoxx tendría que haber caído algo más esta mañana y, en consecuencia, haber subido más esta tarde. Ahora no sé si como ha caído menos, ha subido menos y esta es la bajada buena, o es que todavía no ha caído nada y la subida buena viene luego a las cinco o a las seis. ::


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Esto es un cachondeo, GS publica unos beneficios un 40% por encima de las estimaciones y resulta que se había descontado totalmente el día anterior.
> 
> Si metieran en la cárcel a todos estos analistos que de lo único que pueden presumir es de tener información privilegiada...
> 
> ...



Yo ayer ya dije que la subida fue puro teatro y es que se notaba a la legua, lo que me fastidió de verdad fue que me saltaran el stop de un corto que tenía que llegar a 100 puntos.

Aunque ya estoy tomando nota de como lo hicieron.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jul 2009)

Recuerdan el gráfico del HCH del Stoxx que puse el otro día? Es un poco "diferente", es más "lateral" que el convencional y que el del S&P...







Pues miren hoy donde ha parado la subida... 

Saludos...


----------



## Bambi (14 Jul 2009)

Mulder y Speculo indecisos y desconfiando de sus sistemas, estamos a un paso de que a Tonuel le de hasta miedo decir "guano" y poner el smiley de turno amigos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Jul 2009)

Apuesto por apertura plana en usa


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 Jul 2009)

Digo yo:

Los restultados de GS son de trading, y son del 2Q, eso quiere decir que compraron, barato, y vendieron caro, no¿?.


A quién¿?


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Mulder y Speculo indecisos y desconfiando de sus sistemas, estamos a un paso de que a Tonuel le de hasta miedo decir "guano" y poner el smiley de turno amigos



Yo no desconfío en absoluto de mis sistemas, pero de vez en cuando tengo una certeza absoluta, y fandangos de analisto asesino me los fastidian.

Sigo pensando en la dirección que yo considero correcta aunque hayamos hecho una pausa.


----------



## tonuel (14 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Mulder y Speculo indecisos y desconfiando de sus sistemas, estamos a un paso de que a Tonuel le de hasta miedo decir "guano" y poner el smiley de turno amigos



El guano está al caer... hoy con el cierre americano se hará caquita más de un larguista... :



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jul 2009)

Yo confio bastante más en los análisis de los foreros de burbuja.info que en los de los analistas que salen en los medios...

Pero bastante, bastante más... 

Saludos...

PD: La razón es obvia, estos análisis se hacen para ganar dinerito... 
PD2: Después de haber tocado los 908,1, el pre-market marca 903,1...


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes ^^!

Yo me he escapado entre comillas... acabo de llegar del curro y vi que el stop no me ha saltado y me quede O__O. Acabo de cerrar el corto con unos 70 euros de perdidas... pero vamos yo pensaba que iba a ser mucho peor.

No me ha dado tiempo a leer vuestros mensajes, pero de momento me estoy quieto, esto está imposible. Una cosa es que desplumen a las gacelas que ni miran ni se interesan por la bolsa, solo eligen un valor y compran a nosotros que le echamos bastantes horas, al menos es mi afición y le echo muchas horas.

Vamos que ni un duro hasta no verlo medianamente claro.
Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (14 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Vamos que ni un duro hasta no verlo medianamente claro.



El dia que lo tengas claro el ibex habrá perforado los 3000 puntos... :o



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Jul 2009)

Toma Tonuel, para que vayas experimentando qué se siente:

El IBEX se desploma, literalmente un 100% | WTF? Microsiervos


----------



## tonuel (14 Jul 2009)

Hecho el paripé de rigor ahora toca caer en picado... :



Saludos


----------



## carvil (14 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes 

Resistencia en el E-mini 906


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (14 Jul 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Apuesto por apertura plana en usa


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


>



Ha sido apertura plana,ahora nos vamos para abajo,yo ya voy cargadito de cortos,espero que no me pongan el culo como un mandril 2 dias seguidos


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes.Recién aterrizado de la montaña.
Quiero sangría
¿Quien ha tocado los botones en mi ausencia?
Esto parece como si Homer Simpson llevara la manija.¡Que esto no es la central nuclear!

Paciencia.


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Jul 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ha sido apertura plana,ahora nos vamos para abajo,yo ya voy cargadito de cortos,espero que no me pongan el culo como un mandril 2 dias seguidos



Por si interesa... la zona entre el 895-892 se supone que parará la bajada. El objetivo posterior sería el 908-910.

Un saludo y me quedo viendo el Tour... pero hoy están de semi huelga o algo así, lo mismo me echo la siesta que hoy llevo desde las 6:30 currando.


----------



## donpepito (14 Jul 2009)

Pues parece que quieren dar por atrás a los cortos... no quieren caer.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Jul 2009)

El BBVA esta maduro maduro


----------



## donpepito (14 Jul 2009)

Estos son los drillships que nos están construyendo....

Welcome To Samsung Heavy industries.

El coreano está hablando ahora mismo en tiempo real con DP HF!

PEDIDO para DRYSHIP.... subiendo, hoy!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jul 2009)

Más vampiros en Goldman Sachs: insiders vendiendo

Últimamente este “banco” es portada de la mayoría de medios financieros. Es más que evidente que ha sido el gran mimado de esta crisis, por sus conexiones al máximo nivel! Con los rivales mermados de capital y operativa, ahora es una de las compañías más poderosas del planeta.

Hasta hace unos meses era un banco de inversión, lo que le permitía apalancarse más que un banco comercial, y acceder a negocios con alto margen en fusiones y trading. Estos suculentos márgenes y beneficios redundaban en atraer el mejor talento de Wall Street así como mantener bien “engrasada” toda la red de conexiones. Teóricamente ahora es un banco comercial, con lo cual ha podido acceder a las ayudas cuando las ha necesitado y sobretodo tiene la posibilidad de acudir a la Reserva Federal. Sin embargo si se analizan las fuentes de resultados, vemos que Goldman Sachs es un gran hedge fund. Cierto es que la parte de servicios a hedge funds, corporate y fusiones/adquisiciones aún tiene algo de peso, pero el grueso y el crecimiento de los beneficios últimamente viene de la división de trading. 

Goldman Sachs hace trading con lo que sea, siempre por delante del resto de los leones, ya no digamos del público en general. Fue el único gran banco que ganó con la explosión subprime, pues había comprado cobertura de crédito que no necesitaba sólo con fines especultaivos (se rumorea que no fue un acierto por talento sino por información privilegiada de la situción de otros competidores que estaban contra las cuerdas). Últimamente también es noticia por el robo de un programa de trading que les podría reportar pérdidas, porque reconocen que puede maipular el mercado si cae en malas manos. Vamos que las de Goldman son buenas manos, ellos sí pueden manipular el mercado: lo hacen con clase y estilo. También es noticia Golmdan porque es el mayor jugador en program trading y asimilados (clicar).

Ayer se daba a conocer la noticia de que los ejecutivos han vendido en los últimos 8 meses acciones de Goldman por valor de 700 millones de $ mientras hace unos meses realizaban una ampliación de capital para el público de unos 500 millones de $. En los últimos años, en periodos de 8 meses los ejecutivos vendían por importe de 400 millones de $, porque gran parte de su salario es remunerado con acciones. Sin embargo, es evidente que en esta crisis han vendido 300 millones de $ por encima de la media, y con un precio de la acción más bajo que en periodos anteriores, y no les ha importado hacerlo.

Para colmo de abuso y caradura, 250 millones de $ de los 700 millones los vendieron los directivos y los compró Goldman para no perjudicar el precio a la baja para esos directivos. Vamos, que los directivos utilizaron la propia empresa como contrapartida: yo no quiero las acciones pero para mi empresa sí que deben ser buenas. Máxima hipocresía. Posteriormente Goldman fue vendiendo en pequeños paquetes los 250 millones que le habían endosado, probablemetnte con pérdidas para la compañía.

Y digo yo: ¿acaso Goldman no es algo parecido a un agujero negro pero en los mercados financieros? ¿El mundo es mejor con o sin Goldman? Es ayudado por la Adminsitración con dinero del contribuyente, utiliza programas para manipular el mercado, es el mayor jugador en program trading y asimilados, es el único de los grandes beneficiados por la explosión del crédito, sus ejecutivos venden mientras el público compra… Si hubieran otros vampiros como ellos dejarían al mundo sin sangre.

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (14 Jul 2009)

Algo parecido harán las propias agencias de los bancos con "ciertos" consejeros...


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Jul 2009)

Bueno,DJI no debería irse más arriba de los máximos intradía y si cae se formaría el pull-back del HCH que tenemos entre manos.

Esto nos abriría las puertas de la zona 7900.
Me voy,regresar tiene la desventaja de una despensa que llenar.

Saludos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jul 2009)

El 2365 no es un punto cualquiera en el Stoxx, es el 23,6%fibo de todo el rebote, y siempre que ha pasado por allí, le ha costado mucho definirse...

Saludos...


----------



## carvil (14 Jul 2009)

GS es el fabricador de burbujas en USA


Ya estan trabajando en la siguiente......CO2


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (14 Jul 2009)

Hay algo "raro" en VERTICE 360º ... las agencias del SAN, han comenzado a comprar todo hasta 0,40€ y ahora hay una posi de +27x.xxx accs a ese precio para comprar.


----------



## donpepito (14 Jul 2009)

Acaban de quitar la orden de compra de esas 282.xxxacs a 0,40€ habrá sido el Tallada.


----------



## donpepito (14 Jul 2009)

MTXX de nuevo subiendo... + 12,00%

10:51 MTXX Matrixx Initiatives jumps ~$0.50 in recent trade; hearing strength attributed to chatter that co plans to file NDA for new Zicam product with restructured formula (5.98 +0.47)


----------



## rosonero (14 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes a todos. 
Casi que me alegro de no haberme podido conectar en el trabajo durante la mañana porque mis minis a corto debían arrojar unas pérdidas bárbaras . Afortunadamente parece que se desinfla el globo y el dolor es llevadero. Lástima no haber podido mediar con un par de minis más en máximos 

pd. BAC sigue fuerte al alza,¿están los bancos sosteniendo el SP?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos.
> Casi que me alegro de no haberme podido conectar en el trabajo durante la mañana porque mis minis a corto debían arrojar unas pérdidas bárbaras . Afortunadamente parece que se desinfla el globo y el dolor es llevadero. Lástima no haber podido mediar con un par de minis más en máximos
> 
> pd. BAC sigue fuerte al alza,¿están los bancos sosteniendo el SP?



No te han saltado los stops...? :

Vaya márgenes utilizas!

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (14 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No te han saltado los stops...? :



Stops... eso qué coño es... :



Saludos :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Stops... eso qué coño es... :
> 
> Saludos :



En acciones si quieres no pongas, pero en futuros te aseguro que no solo estás obligado, sino que es muy recomendable... 

Saludos...


----------



## rosonero (14 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No te han saltado los stops...? :
> 
> Vaya márgenes utilizas!
> 
> Saludos...



Sí, sí que los utilizo, casi siempre :o Esta vez me deje llevar por una estrategia más agresiva, confiando en los análisis del foro que no daban por buena la subida de ayer.

Pd. Veo que todavía voy a poder poner unos cuantos cortos más arriba como sigan animándose.

Pd2. Mulder, please, objetivo del Eurostoxx, si no es mucho de pedir ;-)


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Sí, sí que los utilizo, casi siempre :o Esta vez me deje llevar por una estrategia más agresiva, confiando en los análisis del foro que no daban por buena la subida de ayer.
> 
> Pd. Veo que todavía voy a poder poner unos cuantos cortos más arriba como sigan animándose.
> 
> Pd2. Mulder, please, objetivo del Eurostoxx, si no es mucho de pedir ;-)



2329 a cortísimo plazo, 2281 a medio.

Yo quiero que suba algo más para entrar, al menos que se ponga cerca del 2370.


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Jul 2009)

DP Osci se nos muere... un 66% abajo....

¿Sería interesante una compra especulativa ? No lo voy hacer  solo es curiosidad

Edito Chapter 11 ...
Tienen 2 medicamentos aprobados... sería interesante saber cual sería su precio.


----------



## rosonero (14 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> 2329 a cortísimo plazo, 2281 a medio.
> 
> Yo quiero que suba algo más para entrar, al menos *que se ponga cerca del 2370*.




Hala!! Pues ya lo tienes ahí. parece que esperen cada tarde a que cierre Europa para acabar de dar un empujón :


----------



## donpepito (14 Jul 2009)

Opsss.... estoy vendiendo casí todo lo nacional... hoy han salido todas las vertice360º .... voy a echarle un vistazo a OSCI.

Gracias por el aviso.


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Hala!! Pues ya lo tienes ahí. parece que esperen cada tarde a que cierre Europa para acabar de dar un empujón :



Si llega a 2373 pondré entrada 4 puntos por abajo, de lo contrario esperaré alrededor de las 19:30 para entrar. Demasiado lateral está esto para mi gusto.


----------



## rosonero (14 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si llega a 2373 pondré entrada 4 puntos por abajo, de lo contrario esperaré alrededor de las 19:30 para entrar. Demasiado lateral está esto para mi gusto.



A ver, que soy bastante zote  

Marcas como objetivo 2373 y si lo alcanza pones orden con precio de activación en 2369 porque esa bajada desde el objetivo confirma el techo, No?

Otra cosa, los precios de BBVA y SAN ¿están por encima de los que tenían en estos mismos niveles del Ibex semanas atrás?


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> A ver, que soy bastante zote
> 
> Marcas como objetivo 2373 y si lo alcanza pones orden con precio de activación en 2369 porque esa bajada desde el objetivo confirma el techo, No?



Lo que he hecho ahora ha sido marcar el 69, a medida que ha ido subiendo he seguido el precio 4 puntos por abajo, ahora lo tengo en 2372, si sube más ire subiendo la orden.

edito: Ya estoy dentro en 2372


----------



## Tuttle (14 Jul 2009)

Los econofísicos predicen el desastre -> link


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2009)

Tuttle dijo:


> Los econofísicos predicen el desastre -> link



Predicen la fecha del desastre del mercado chino.


----------



## rosonero (14 Jul 2009)

Gracias Mulder por la paciencia. Finalmente en el último minuto antes del cierre me he puesto corto con más minis promediando la posición. Cuando he visto la liquidación de hoy he entendido lo de soportar el dolor : puff.

Total que me voy a la playa un rato y espero que los 904 del SP hagan de resistencia.

Hasta luego.


----------



## tarrito (14 Jul 2009)

¿Nos estará avisando de algo?


----------



## Tuttle (14 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Predicen la fecha del desastre del mercado chino.



¿Y quien tira ahora de la demanda? ¿Los americanos?


----------



## pyn (14 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Gracias Mulder por la paciencia. Finalmente en el último minuto antes del cierre me he puesto corto con más minis promediando la posición. Cuando he visto la liquidación de hoy he entendido lo de soportar el dolor : puff.
> 
> Total que me voy a la playa un rato y espero que los 904 del SP hagan de resistencia.
> 
> Hasta luego.



Pero tu no operas con ahorro.com? ahí no hay futuros de indices internacionales no? Yo no los veo.


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Pero tu no operas con ahorro.com? ahí no hay futuros de indices internacionales no? Yo no los veo.



El opera con el mini-ibex, pero sigue al Stoxx porque es más facil acertar con el que con el propio Ibex.


----------



## tonuel (14 Jul 2009)

Venga chavales que las plusvalias están al caer... no os desanimeis... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (14 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Venga chavales que las plusvalias están al caer... no os desanimeis...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



A qué precio medio llevas las SAN, si no es indiscreción ...


----------



## Alexandros (14 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes a todos!

Hoy he estado trabajando bastante y me ha tocado un curro bastante asqueroso pero cuando vuelves a casa y ves que el skyrocket no se ha producido te planteas lo sucia y engañosa que es la bolsa.

Por cierto he encontrado unas imagenes de Tonuel en la plaza de la Lealtad, con Mulder y su familia detras llamándole la atención uno de esos días que el SAN se revuelca por el guano. Las imagenes son de Marzo o así pero creo que se repetirán 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rm81LSKJC2k&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rm81LSKJC2k&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



*It's time for Wall Street to put up or shut up.*​
With financial Armageddon pretty much off the table, the banks and brokerages left standing have an opportunity to finish the job, clean up the mess and make some needed changes. If successful, Wall Street could be a more profitable and safer place to do business in 2010. 

So, as we head into the second half of the year, here is a to-do list that the financial community needs to get cracking on. Answer these questions, and maybe we won't parade half the industry before Congress next year to complain about bonuses. (Actually, we probably will do that to make ourselves feel better anyway.)
How much are toxic assets worth?

*For all of the good feeling generated since the financial industry stabilized in the first half, the core problem remains: no one still knows how to value all of that junk on bank's books. Getting a marketable value, though painful in the short run, will eventually help banks and the economy because institutions will have a place to go to buy or sell troubled securities.
*
This isn't a problem washed away by some accounting rule trickery. About $4 trillion remains to be written down by the world's banks, including $550 billion in the U.S. banking market alone, according to an International Monetary Fund estimate in April. And those losses are mounting, the IMF said.

The Treasury Department is trying to help by creating a government-sponsored auction, the Public-Private Investment Program. PIPP is moving forward, but at a glacial pace. The nine custodian banks were named last week, but that's more than three months after the program was first announced. The sluggish pace of the program and fear among banks that their assets may be not be worth much are combining to sandbag PPIP.

New accounting rules may allow banks to mark up assets, but at some point there needs to be a marketplace so buyers of distressed debt can have an opportunity and banks can create capital.
Can order be restored to the energy markets?

What Americans pay at the pump is only half the story when it comes to how the oil and energy markets have wreaked havoc on the U.S. economy. Airlines teetered; retailers and shippers have struggled with transport costs. We exported our hard-earned wealth overseas to oil-producing nations.

Though the supply and demand of light sweet crude oil /quotes/comstock/13*!uso/quotes/nls/uso (USO 32.17, -0.20, -0.62%) has remained relatively steady during the last 52 weeks, the price has tumbled 77%, only to double again as speculators flocked to and then retreated from the market -- and may be flocking again. The price has gone from $147 a barrel, to $33 back to about $60 in the span of a year.

Getting oil prices in line with supply and demand is the aim of a new proposal by the Commodities Futures and Trading Commission, which is looking to separate the oil producers and users from the speculative crowd.

Free market advocates are up in arms about the proposal. They say everyone has a right to participate in the markets. That's fine as long as oil buyers in the futures markets are willing to have some skin in the game.
How will hedge funds be reined in?

*Bernie Madoff didn't run a hedge fund in a classic sense, but his closed network of investors enjoyed the same hedge fund protections that kept his scam hidden from the kind of oversight given to retail brokers and fund managers. *

MarketWatch.com Story


----------



## donpepito (14 Jul 2009)

Complicada situación del mercado en el momento actual desde un punto de vista técnico. Dicen nuestros expertos de *DP HF* que, tras las alzas de ayer, algunos índices han roto las figuras bajistas, mientras que otros siguen inmersos en ellas. Esto les lleva a declarar que, *“siendo sinceros, no sabemos muy bien ‘por dónde va tocar los webos el Botas...’, en lo que se refiere al muy corto plazo”.* 

Además, que desde el punto de vista técnico “tenemos los mismos argumentos para pensar que las Bolsas podrían corregir con fuerza en las próximas semanas como para pensar en todo lo contrario”. DF HD DOUBLE BET!


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Jul 2009)

No se si se ha puesto esta mañana:

De Carpatos sobre el Viernes:

La media de 200 sesiones está siendo rebasada con demasiada facilidad por el futuro del eurostoxx viniendo desde abajo y ya saben que esto sucede raras veces, no se puede descartar que retroceda posteriormente. Tampoco podemos olvidar que estará teniendo mucho que ver el vencimiento de opciones del eurostoxx que tenemos esta semana. Según parece la zona de 2350 a 2400 es la ideal para el vencimiento desde el punto de vista de las manos fuertes.

Ya veremos... si estamos el jueves por debajo, yo apostaré por esa zona.
Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (14 Jul 2009)

Hoy mis farmas me están alegrando el día... DSCO - VPHM - XOMA - MTXX


----------



## Speculo (14 Jul 2009)

Para el que siga con cierto interés la figura del HCH, yo creo que en el S&P quedaría invalidada si hoy hacen lo de siempre en la última hora.
No así la estructura bajista iniciada a principios de junio, que se respetaría de no perforarse los 905 / 910 en el mini (los 915 del contado, aprox.) .

Olvidándose del HCH y mirando el gráfico del mini S&P, se hace muy difícil ver por dónde leches va a seguir esto subiendo. Para recuperar alguna figura de tendencia alcista e invalidar la tendencia primaria bajista, el índice americano tendría que irse a los 1.000 puntos, más o menos.

Otra opción es que el inicio de la tendencia alcista sea el suelo del 9 de marzo, en cuyo caso los 875 de la última vez son ya un apoyo en la directriz y pocas bajadas vamos a ver ya.


Opciones para todos los gustos.


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Jul 2009)

Speculo, hoy he leído (debajo pongo el enlace) sobre un trader que auguraba que de invalidarse el HCH, se daría un "super-rally", pero que esto hasta el viernes no le quedaría claro.

Es todo, muy corto y sin detalles el artículo:

Art Cashin, director de operaciones de parqué de UBS Financial Services, reitera en la CNBC su visión de que esta semana será clave para conocer el sentido de los mercados en el corto plazo.

Considera que si se demuestra la ruptura en falso de la figura de hombro-cabeza-hombro, los mercados podrían desarrollar un super-rally, aunque es demasiado pronto para decirlo y habrá que esperar al viernes.

¿Es posible que el HCH sea sólo un invento de estos "señores" para que estemos pendientes de esa figura e ir jugando con ella para sacarles pasta a los cortos?

Es que esto ya me está oliendo a los anteriores resultados... y su final ya lo conocemos, juegan con nuestras "percepciones" .

Me estoy volviendo un conspiranoico de cuidado, este foro ayuda .

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (14 Jul 2009)

Mejor que un crash-rally... lo que sea!


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (14 Jul 2009)

acabo de venir de una entrevista de trabajo


en michael page


por lo visto no encajaba en la posición para la internacional, necesitaban más coaching. Traducido al español me han querido decir que: "No vamos a montar un centro en España con salarios de Inglaterra".


Vamos no me importa porque estoy asignado a proyecto para los proximos 4 años (si todo va bien), pero vamos ahora lo único que me importa es mejorar mi handicap, así que me piro a mis clases de golf


----------



## Speculo (14 Jul 2009)

Pues mira, Wataru_, en primer lugar, y creo que ya lo he dicho alguna vez, para mí, la figura esa del HCH no es un HCH en toda regla. El volumen no ha acompañado a la figura y el segundo hombro es muy similar al primero, casi parejos en altura. Es de obligada observación cómo el volumen no solo no se ha disparado en la rotura del cuello, si no que además ha disminuido. Y qué decir del pull-back.
Otra cosa más a añadir es que el supuesto HCH es inmenso, demasiado grande para la magnitud del rebote. Tendría que haberse desarrollado en un espacio más corto y no tan lateralmente.

Yo no creo que esta figura sea fruto de la manipulación, pero ya se sabe lo que pasa cuando todo el mundo empieza a decir que ve cosas. Si todo el mundo ve un HCH, no es difícil imaginar qué es lo que va a pasar si el S&P cae por debajo de la vela de ayer. Todo el mundo se pondrá corto. Aunque la figura sea un tomate con sombrilla.

La impresión que te da la experiencia, aunque este año de poco sirve, es de una lateralidad que asusta. Los precios, a mi juicio, no deberían ponerse al mismo nivel que antes de la crisis y pienso que esos niveles ya se han alcanzado. Por ejemplo, en julio de 2006 una acción de SAN se cambiaba por 8,50/8,60 y el Ibex lo teníamos a 11.000, más o menos. Hoy tenemos el Ibex a 9.600 y SAN cotiza a un precio de 8,50/8,60. Esto, que tendría que producir bastante respeto, a la gente se le olvida con una facilidad que asusta.

Piensa que por mucha manipulación que haya, todo vuelve a su precio.


----------



## rosonero (14 Jul 2009)

Cita:


> Originalmente Escrito por pyn Ver Mensaje
> Pero tu no operas con ahorro.com? ahí no hay futuros de indices internacionales no? Yo no los veo.






Mulder dijo:


> *El opera con el mini-ibex, pero sigue al Stoxx porque es más fácil acertar con el que con el propio Ibex.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Así es.
> 
> Llego de la playita y el eurostoxx 2365 y S&P en rojo, pienso: bien!!!!! A los 5 minutos 2371, S&P 903 : Caoentó!!!!! Es que no puedo mirar la pantalla.


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Cita:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi me acaban de saltar el stop por asegurar demasiado pronto, tal vez entre corto esta noche, mañana es muy probable un gap bajista.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Jul 2009)

Quiero recordar que el sistema de Benditaliquidez, utilizado por los programas de trading de medio plazo de los 10 principales bancos mundiales y que nadie tiene muy claro cómo lo hacen, aunque cada vez empieza a haber más pistas y que solo ponen para cuenta propia y a disposición de foreros con grandes fortunas, sigue sin dar señal de cambio de tendencia.







Sus lecturas hay que tomarlas de manera muy diferente a las de los sistemas de las gacelas comunes. Hay que tener en cuenta que este indicador está confeccionado por un forero del hilo del Ibex35.

Este indicador es uno de los más efectivos que existen para anticipar cambios de tendencia a medio plazo. Tiene un track récord impecable de acertar todos los grandes giros del mercado durante 2009, es decir, de anticiparse antes que nadie a los cambios de tendencia, o, visto desde otro punto de vista, a confirmarlos:

1- Acertaron el crash de marzo de 2009 girando a bajistas en enero, antes de que pasara. 

2- Pasaron a alcistas tras los suelos de marzo de 2009 y no volvieron a ponerse bajistas hasta los máximos de este año en 940 puntos.

3- Pasaron a bajistas de forma continúa desde primeros de junio de 2009 hasta la actualidad, a la espera de una nueva señal.

4- Un Inversor que hubiera seguido estas señales durante 2009, poniéndose corto o largo según la señal, le hubiera sacado nada menos que 350 puntos al S&P en sólo seis meses.

PD: Como habréis adivinado, es un homenaje a Cárpatos.


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Jul 2009)

Tonuel esta va por ti 

MAFO 'prohíbe' a las cajas dar beneficios porque "2010 viene muy negro"

Acojona el artículo, pfff

MAFO 'prohíbe' a las cajas dar beneficios porque "2010 viene muy negro" - Cotizalia.com


----------



## rosonero (14 Jul 2009)

Del resumen de la jornada de Bolsamanía:


_El volumen de negocio en nuestro Ibex, por su parte, ha sido el más bajo de las últimas siete sesiones. No perdamos de vista este dato, que claramente resta consistencia a los movimientos del mercado. :

Para mañana habrá varias referencias de interés, sobre todos los IPC de la Zona Euro y Estados Unidos. Además, el Banco de Japón se reunirá para mirar los tipos (no se esperan cambios) y también conoceremos el contenido de las Actas de la última reunión de la FED_

Aprovechando mis mil mensajes y que ya soy Tochovista en potencia  dejaré mi pregaria:

Tochovista es mi pastor,
nada me falta.

En prados de hierba fresca, me hace reposar,
me conduce hacia fuentes tranquilas
y repone mis fuerzas.

Me guía por la senda del bien,
haciendo honor a su nombre.
Aunque pase por quebradas peligrosas,
ningún mal temeré,
porque tú estás conmigo,
tu bastón y tu vara me protegen.

Me preparas un banquete
para envidia de mi adversario,
perfumas con aceite mi cabeza
y mi copa rebosa.
Tu amor y bondad me acompañan
todos los días de mi vida;
y habitaré en la casa del Señor (*GUANO*)
por días sin término.


----------



## Carolus Rex (14 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> En acciones si quieres no pongas, pero en futuros te aseguro que no solo estás obligado, sino que es muy recomendable...
> 
> Saludos...



¿quien te obliga?


----------



## donpepito (14 Jul 2009)

Dell Inc. - Google Finance

Desde que han comentado, que reducen márgenes....


----------



## sapito (14 Jul 2009)

Tuttle dijo:


> Los econofísicos predicen el desastre -> link



Lo predicen del 17 al 27 de julio, o sea que ya está aquí. ¿ Como afectaría a las bolsas occidentales de producrise?

¿ Volverá el capital hacia aquí?¿ Ya ha vuelto y por eso cae?


----------



## carvil (14 Jul 2009)

Buenas noches 

Para mi el HCH sigue vigente

Curioso como el mercado no se cree mucho los resultados de GS 


Salu2


----------



## Speculo (14 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> Para mi el HCH sigue vigente
> 
> ...



Hombre, casi treinta puntos de subida entre ayer y hoy dan la sensación de que alguien si que se lo ha creído. O ha querido creérselo.

He estado mirando con más detenimiento el HCH, pero esta vez sobre el EuroStoxx. No le había hecho caso, pero aquí la formación sí que podría tener cierta validez. Sobre todo en unidades de volumen.
Dicho lo cual, ya no hay márgen de maniobra posible para la figura: O mañana se empieza a caer ya sin pausa o la figura no valdrá ni un pimiento. La velocidad de caída da lo mismo, pero tiene que empezar a caer.





Fijen ustedes la vista en la mitad del gráfico y comparen con la parte final


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Jul 2009)

No entiendo... en el economista dicen que Intel da perdidas de 7 centavos por acción y en Briefing.com dicen que resultados positivos de 0.18... una diferencia notable (lo esperado era 8 centavos).

O estos del economista no dan la talla... o que pasa?

Un saludo

Edito: los de el economista no tienen ni idea... 
Mañana jornada de engaño, subida a primera hora para caer luego. Según leo, este volumen convalida el HCH


----------



## Mulder (14 Jul 2009)

Creo que mañana no empezaremos el día bajando porque parece que tenemos una figura fibo en vigor y hay que terminarla, yo al final no he vuelto a entrar.

De todas formas sigo pensando en negativo y solo me meto a cortos, tengo varias señales que lo confirman y ninguna de ellas es un H-C-H porque me guío por otras cosas, un día de estos les enseñaré el maravilloso mundo de los sistemas mulderianos 

Pero ahora a esperar que confirmen, de todas formas sigo teniendo objetivo en 2329, hasta mañana a mediodía, y 2281 a 4 días vista.


----------



## carvil (14 Jul 2009)

Con esos resultados GS tendria que estar en los 160$ yo ahora solo la veo en 150$ 

Salu2


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que mañana no empezaremos el día bajando porque parece que tenemos una figura fibo en vigor y hay que terminarla, yo al final no he vuelto a entrar.
> 
> De todas formas sigo pensando en negativo y solo me meto a cortos, tengo varias señales que lo confirman y ninguna de ellas es un H-C-H porque me guío por otras cosas, un día de estos les enseñaré el maravilloso mundo de los sistemas mulderianos
> 
> Pero ahora a esperar que confirmen, de todas formas sigo teniendo objetivo en 2329, hasta mañana a mediodía, y 2281 a 4 días vista.



¿Cuál es el objetivo fibo?
Me resulta raro el tiempo de 4 días... eso cae en Lunes ?? El Lunes pensaba que sería de caída después de la subida del Viernes.

Un saludo


----------



## carvil (14 Jul 2009)

Los que vayan cortos mañana que esten cautelosos, alguien se esta moviendo en el overnight 


Salu2


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Los que vayan cortos mañana que esten cautelosos, alguien se esta moviendo en el overnight
> 
> 
> Salu2



Carvil, ¡qué místico eres!  . Da más detalles jaja que nos dejas siempre a medias... 

Un saludo y gracias por el aviso


----------



## carvil (14 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Carvil, ¡qué místico eres!  . Da más detalles jaja que nos dejas siempre a medias...
> 
> Un saludo y gracias por el aviso




No es misticismo Wataru_  Ahora no dispongo de más datos  solo que alguien ha movido 18.000 contratos en 5 minutos en el futuro del E-mini SP 500 

Eso le puedo garantizar que no lo hace cualquiera

Este año sólo lo he visto 2 veces y terminó en rally

P.D. es que no soy muy favorable en eso de los consejos.... pienso que cada uno tiene que tener un criterio propio


Salu2


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> No es misticismo Wataru_  Ahora no dispongo de más datos  solo que alguien ha movido 18.000 contratos en 5 minutos en el futuro del E-mini SP 500
> 
> Eso le puedo garantizar que no lo hace cualquiera
> 
> ...



Jor 18.000 contratos?


mini sp?


----------



## Speculo (14 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Los que vayan cortos mañana que esten cautelosos, alguien se esta moviendo en el overnight
> 
> 
> Salu2



Se le ha ido a alguien la mano con el botón, porque a las 4:30 marcaba el Dow 8550 y a las 5:03 8.375. Los piratas de IG Markets marcan ahora 8.430.

Intel ha llegado a marcar +7% .

La gente se está volviendo estúpida o qué .. :


----------



## tonuel (14 Jul 2009)

Bueno chavales... confirmado al 100% que la bolsa no va a volver a estos niveles en dos años mínimo...

Esta tarde me han llamado de bankinter ofreciéndome un depósito estruturado sobre el ibex, estos tios saben muy bien como dejarte con un 0% de rentabilidad y un buen palmo de narices..., lo tengo comprobado... 





Os podeis imaginar la conversación... lo dejo a vuestro libre pensamiento... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 Jul 2009)

Tonuel... mira el JUAN LUÍ hermosón del otro lado del atlantico... dice que vamos a por el super -rally y que le llena de enorme satis.... que DP HF invierta en el sector.

Baltic Dry Index Ends Skid; Dry Bulkers Take Off | Market News Video


----------



## Speculo (14 Jul 2009)

Pues no sé si han sido 18000 contratos en el miniSP o qué, pero en el futuro del Dow huele a metedura de pata de cojones o robo a cortos descarado...





Y lo han subido todo a la misma hora. Hasta el petróleo.
8.735 que ha marcado. Y yo que tenía la orden en el 8.800   Cagüenlaleche..


Edito: No es broma, yo metería cortos ahora mismo en IGMarkets para probar a ver qué hacen esta noche. Ganancia segura


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (14 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> No es misticismo Wataru_  Ahora no dispongo de más datos  solo que alguien ha movido 18.000 contratos en 5 minutos en el futuro del E-mini SP 500
> 
> Eso le puedo garantizar que no lo hace cualquiera
> 
> ...



vale lo reconozco me habéis pillado


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Jul 2009)

Estoy flipando,si este subidon en el mini es cierto,la cabeza del hombro cabeza hombro nos la han metido por el culo hasta el fondo. :


----------



## rosonero (15 Jul 2009)

Vuelvo de cenar y veo que el S&P ha cerrado en 905 y el Eurostoxx en 2378 pero al entrar en esta página web Godmode-Trader Index Tool: L&SAX, L&STAX, Midcaps-Index ...
veo que los índices se disparan justo a las 22:30, unos 10 puntos el SP y 20 el Eurostoxx : ¿Me he perdido algo?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (15 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Vuelvo de cenar y veo que el S&P ha cerrado en 905 y el Eurostoxx en 2378 pero al entrar en esta página web Godmode-Trader Index Tool: L&SAX, L&STAX, Midcaps-Index ...
> veo que los índices se disparan justo a las 22:30, unos 10 puntos el SP y 20 el Eurostoxx : ¿Me he perdido algo?



nada que estaba comprando unos contratillos y carvil me ha pillado


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Jul 2009)

Me temo que mañana me toca poner el despertador a las 8:30 y madrugar....


----------



## carvil (15 Jul 2009)

El indice más importante es el E-mini SP 500 el resto solo replican sus movimientos, salvo en algunas excepciones (Window dressing)



Tambien cabe la posibilidad que sea un fakeout pero..........

Salu2


----------



## Speculo (15 Jul 2009)

Bueno, yo, viendo que intel pierde trescientos y pico millones y sube un chorrocientos por ciento en bolsa, voy a sacar acciones de la cafetería de mi tío.
DPHF emitirá el correspondiente folleto informativo.

Ya os adelanto que no sólo no pierde lo que intel, sino que _gana_.

Si perdiendo hacen esto, cuando ganen algo, el Ibex se sale de la pantalla


----------



## rosonero (15 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> nada que estaba comprando unos contratillos y carvil me ha pillado



Pero qué conio de mierda puta cabronada es ésta???? :


----------



## Speculo (15 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> El indice más importante es el E-mini SP 500 el resto solo replican sus movimientos, salvo en algunas excepciones (Window dressing)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El futuro del Dow no sube 400 puntos en dos segundos ni replicando ni windowdressigando.
Verás al chino que han robado cuando se despierte.


----------



## Mulder (15 Jul 2009)

Que curioso, ese era el objetivo que tenía previsto en el Stoxx esta mañana, esta ida y vuelta no se que significará, tal vez algún resultado bueno y alguien a quien se le ha ido la mano comprando para especular en el cortísimo plazo.

El que se haya producido justo después de las 22 implica que ha sido una reacción desmedida, tal vez lo investigue ahora. También podría ser una jugada para acabar ese fibo y ponernos a bajar.

Mañana toca apertura bajista entonces, pensaba antes en alcista pero ahora estoy seguro de que no será así.


----------



## Carolus Rex (15 Jul 2009)

Mi sospecha va por otro camino, creo que han sido los ordenatas con programas de trading barriendo stops a diestro y siniestro, el movimiento mas sospechoso ha sido el del SP500, en solo cuatro o cinco minutos ha pasado de 905 a 899 y de ahí a 913 y pico, luego con mas paciencia lo han llevado al 916 por si alguien tenia el stop un poco mas largo y ya lo han dejado a su bola.

Ya sabeis "hamijos" ¡¡LA BANCA SIEMPRE GANA!!

Lo que tengo claro es que h*j*s de p*t* son un rato largo, pero largo, laaargo....


----------



## aksarben (15 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> acabo de venir de una entrevista de trabajo
> 
> 
> en michael page
> ...



Los de Michael Page suelen ser gente seria, al menos han sido claros contigo.

Hace años hice una entrevista con ellos... nunca supe de dónde habían sacado mi CV .


----------



## Carolus Rex (15 Jul 2009)

La prueba del robo:


----------



## pyn (15 Jul 2009)

Buenos días, no me he enterado muy bien de lo que os ha pasado con el mini s&p500, pero si decís que el ibex35 está manipulado... Entonces hoy no se la que nos espera.


----------



## Bambi (15 Jul 2009)

buenos días, vaya tela lo de los fúturos que comentáis, anda que no tiene peligro esto ahora

Apertura alcista en Europa según los 'bookies' de la City 07:54

Los bookmakers de la City prevén alzas en apertura de la bolsa europea. El Dax alemán podría subir hasta 36 puntos o un 0,8% y el Cac francés hasta 29 puntos o un 0,9%


----------



## Bambi (15 Jul 2009)

sobre lo de Intel, aquí tenéis dos explicaciones (que no os váis a creer )

Intel pierde 400 millones... pero se dispara el 7% en el 'after hours' - 15/07/09 - 1406010 - elEconomista.es


----------



## pyn (15 Jul 2009)

Futuros del ibex verde esperanza.


----------



## Bambi (15 Jul 2009)

enga pronósticos, que son gratis: apertura alcista hasta probar los 9700 rebote y resto de la mañana bajando hasta 9550, soporte que se prueba pero no se rompe, a eso de las 14-14:30 empieza a subir de nuevo espoleado por algún dato no-horrible de USA, el IPC por decir algo, y acabamos por encima de 9700 la sesión de hoy


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Jul 2009)

Buenos días ^^!

Uff ufff que complicado está esto. De momento, me quedo fuera... sin descartar algún intra, pero está muy complicado, además mañana me voy para Faro(Portugal) y no quiero quedarme con ningún valor.

Un saludo 

¿Alguien piensa que podríamos pasar solos los 2400 del stoxx50?


----------



## Mulder (15 Jul 2009)

A los buenos dias!

Mucho subir en fuera de horas pero desde que ha abierto el Stoxx que estamos bajando, eso si, la apertura ha sido muy alcista y yo he aprovechado para ponerme corto en los máximos de hoy.

Ya he protegido comisiones y todo.


----------



## Bayne (15 Jul 2009)

Buenos días
BBVA se sale, madre mía qué días lleva


----------



## pyn (15 Jul 2009)

Al ibex se la sopla todo, venga to'parriba.


----------



## Bambi (15 Jul 2009)

bueno es que el stoxx tampoco se anda con tonterías oiga +1'40%


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Jul 2009)

San y BBVA muy fuertes.
No creo que esto se venga abajo,esperare al primer recorte y cerrare los cortos que me quedan abiertos y abrire algun largo en algun valor que se ponga a tiro.
La pasta fuerte solo entra por un lado y este es el alcista.


----------



## pyn (15 Jul 2009)

Pues yo creo que el nivel de 9730 es un buen nivel para abrir cortos para el intradia. Si vuelve a esos niveles igual me animo. Claro que sin los datos de mi sistema voy un poco a ciegas y me dejo llevar por el corazón.


----------



## Gamu (15 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Bueno chavales... confirmado al 100% que la bolsa no va a volver a estos niveles en dos años mínimo...
> 
> Esta tarde me han llamado de bankinter ofreciéndome un depósito estruturado sobre el ibex, estos tios saben muy bien como dejarte con un 0% de rentabilidad y un buen palmo de narices..., lo tengo comprobado...
> 
> ...



hombre tonuel, saben lo que se hacen, pero eso no significa que la bolsa vaya a bajar. 

Te especifican que CADA UNA de las acciones tiene que subir un 10%. Es decir, que si una no sube, y el resto se disparan, te quedas a dos velas. 

Yo pienso que de esas 5, por lo menos repsol se va a la mierda.


----------



## pyn (15 Jul 2009)

La verdad que viendo al bbva y al santander así de fuertes da miedo abrir cortos al ibex.


----------



## Kujire (15 Jul 2009)

*una ayudita ...*

[modo En Sueños ON]

menos mal que hay miedo que si no ... les veo muy emocionales, no jueguen contra los Cocos, son sus amigos ... sus indicadores les marcan "alcista" desde hace días, no me sean cazurros y háganles caso... 

... vuelvo al sobre que estoy "bajo observación" ... no vaya a ser que me pille House MD ...

[modo En Sueños OFF]


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.

ZNK ... comienza a cotizar a las 12:00h...las subasta está ahora por los 2,00€ ... el precio oficial de salida es de 1,92€

Van a calentar el valor... y muchos venderán.


Solo dependen de POCOYO.... como salvador.


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

Kujire... el sobrecargo te estaba buscando... GE tiene prevista un nuevo viaje... los resultados van a ser extraordinarios!

No puedes fallarnos!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> ZNK ... comienza a cotizar a las 12:00h...las subasta está ahora por los 2,00€ ... el precio oficial de salida es de 1,92€
> 
> ...



Zinkia no va a cotizar normal,creo que van a hacer 2 subastas diarias,siendo asi el mamoneo que puede haber con este valor puede ser de escandalo.

PD: Nos metemos????


----------



## aksarben (15 Jul 2009)

¿No habían cancelado la salida a bolsa?


----------



## pyn (15 Jul 2009)

El IPC de Reino Unido marca su mínimo de 21 meses


> La tasa interanual de inflación en Reino Unido cayó en junio por debajo del objetivo a medio plazo del 2% del Banco de Inglaterra por primera vez en 21 meses, mientras que el índice de precios minoristas registró su mayor descenso desde que comenzó a contabilizarse en 1948, según datos oficiales publicados hoy.
> 
> El Índice de Precios de Consumo subió un 0,3% mensual y un 1,8% interanual en junio, la tasa interanual más baja desde septiembre de 2007, dijo la oficina nacional de estadísticas británica. En mayo, el IPC subió un 0,6% mensual y un 2,2% interanual. Los economistas esperaban un aumento del 0,3% mensual y el 1,9% interanual, según la encuesta de _Dow Jones Newswires_ realizada la semana pasada.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bambi (15 Jul 2009)

estoy viendo MTS a 23.11 teniendolas yo de promedio a 21.7 y no soy capaz de vender, cuando hace dos días sólo quería perder poco (a 20.4 llegó), ya no sabe uno que coño hacer


----------



## Bambi (15 Jul 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> ¿No habían cancelado la salida a bolsa?



es que tenía que haber salido ayer, aparte han reducido precio y cantidad


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (15 Jul 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Zinkia no va a cotizar normal,creo que van a hacer 2 subastas diarias,siendo asi el mamoneo que puede haber con este valor puede ser de escandalo.
> 
> PD: Nos metemos????



supongo que cotizará en fixing


los calentones de fixing cuando salen, o cuando pasan al continuo son de escándalo


yo me licencié en el fixing con la compañía Inbesos, mirar la gráfica y lo flipais,

y por supuesto el famoso Nicolas Correa


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

MTS, mi objetivo previsto era de 24,00€ vendi antes de tiempo, enhorabuena por mantener!


----------



## Kujire (15 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... el sobrecargo te estaba buscando... GE tiene prevista un nuevo viaje... los resultados van a ser extraordinarios!
> 
> No puedes fallarnos!



GE ha puesto un camarote para "incapacitadas temporales" :o ... con el dinerito fresco jiji ... que me busque por allí


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Zinkia, productora española especializada en entretenimiento y creadora de Pocoyó, dará hoy su salto al parqué a un precio por acción de 1,92 euros, con lo que se convertirá en la primera compañía en cotizar en el Mercado Alternativo Bursátil (MAB) para 'Empresas en Expansión' y la primera en saltar al parqué en los últimos doce meses.  
  
 *El precio fijado se encuentra por debajo de la banda indicativa de entre 2,65 y 4,09 euros* por acción inicialmente establecida para la operación, y supone valorar la compañía en 40 millones de euros.  
  
 Además, Zinkia decidió reducir a la mitad el volumen total de acciones de la colocación, mediante la supresión de la oferta de venta de 3,66 millones de títulos actualmente en manos de los actuales socios de la productora.  
  
 La colocación en bolsa queda limitada a la oferta de suscripción de 3,66 millones de acciones procedentes de una ampliación de capital que, se ha suscrito al 100% al precio de 1,92 euros por título. La oferta estaba dirigida exclusivamente a inversores cualificados residentes en España.  
  
 Zinkia recibió el lunes la última autorización definitiva de la Comisión de Supervisión del Mercado Alternativo Bursátil para debutar mañana en el parqué, donde contará con el código de cotización 'ZNK'.  
  
 Con su salida a bolsa, Zinkia persigue captar recursos para financiar su crecimiento, potenciar el "prestigio, la transparencia y la imagen" de su marca, ampliar la base accionarial y dar una mayor liquidez a la sociedad.  
  
 La firma subraya que su estrategia futura pasa por diversificar sus contenidos para llegar al público objetivo por distintas vías (televisión, cine, internet, móviles, consolas y radio). Además, desarrolla todos sus productos "pensando en el mercado internacional", con lo que apuesta por reforzar la estrategia de expansión en el exterior desarrollada en los últimos años  
  
 El MAB, promovido por Bolsas y Mercados Españoles (BME), es un mercado autorizado por el Gobierno español y supervisado por la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV), que tiene como fin servir de instrumento de financiación para empresas en fase de desarrollo.  
  
 La contratación de Zinkia se realizará a través de un sistema de fijación de precios mediante la confluencia de la oferta y la demanda en dos periodos de subasta o 'fixings' diarios* (a las 12.00 y las 16.00 horas).  
*  
 Las "especiales características" de las compañías que se incorporan a este segmento del mercado hace necesaria la figura de una entidad que facilite la liquidez de las mismas (proveedor de liquidez), que en este caso es *Banesto Bolsa. * 
  
 De su lado, Analistas Financieros Internacionales (AFI) actúa como asesor registrado de Zinkia, dado que la firma debe contar un este asesor para que le asista en la elaboración de la información requerida en cada momento.[/FONT]


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

La mutua de GE, te recuerda que tienes que enviarle por FEDEX el parte de baja... de tu DOC.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Jul 2009)

Sigo corto y con pérdidas del 2%.

.

Buenos días a todos.


----------



## Kujire (15 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La mutua de GE, te recuerda que tienes que enviarle por FEDEX el parte de baja... de tu DOC.



no problem, tengo de todas las fechas jiji




jeje, ya sabes como funciona eso por aki...

Who pays?

He does.


----------



## Efren (15 Jul 2009)

De Cárpatos 



> Cita interesante de Bloomberg:
> 
> Investors should consider selling
> Goldman Sachs Group Inc. shares even after the bank posted
> ...


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

Rápido amigos... que llegamos tarde a la bolsa... las 12:00horas subasta!


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (15 Jul 2009)

me acaba de meter a corto en un intradia en el BBVA a 8,35


espero que vaya todo bien


dios mio que miedo


----------



## pyn (15 Jul 2009)

Buenos ya tengo los datos del oráculo, según lo cuál hoy hemos alcanzado máximos y tocarían bajadas durante los próximos días.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (15 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece que desde el 2 de junio bajamos, o mejor dicho, que la tendencia es bajista y aunque algún día se suba eso no quiere decir que dejemos de estar en tendencia bajista, igual que cuando la tendencia es alcista hay días en que se baja. Supongo que será mi visión distorsionada de novatillo.



No es por incordiar, pero ya veo como no sube la bolsa 

El BBVA baja hacia arriba desde el 2 de junio por ejemplo 

De todas formas yo también soy un novatillo , de lo contrario estaría forrado y en cambio aquí estoy, delante de un triste ordenador


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

Vamos a pegar un POCOYAZO!!!!



Kujire... le he dado tu dirección a POCOYO, esta noche pasa por casa:


----------



## Bambi (15 Jul 2009)

erm eurostoxx 2410, + 1,66% whatthefuck

DP ¿no decías que no te ibas a meter en Pocoyo? 
by the way, vaya día para salir a bolsa han elegido


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

No, solo soy un insider... motivando a los posibles nuevos inversores!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Jul 2009)

Veeeeeenga, vamos pa arriba!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2009)

Miércoles, 15 de julio de 2009

- Índice de precios de viviendas España.
15 de julio de 2009, 2T. Estimación: -6,5% y/y. Dato Previo: -3.0%. A lo largo del día

- Tasa de paro Reino Unido.
15 de julio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: 5.0%. Dato Previo: 4.8%. 10:30

- IPC Zona Euro.
15 de julio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: 0.2% (-0.1% y/y). Dato Previo: 0.1% (0.0% y/y). 11:00

*- Solicitudes de hipotecas MBA EE.UU..
*15 de julio de 2009, Semanal. Dato Previo: 10.9%. 13:00

*- Encuesta manufacturera de NY EE.UU..
*15 de julio de 2009, Julio. Estimación: -4.75. Dato Previo: -9.41. 14:30

*- IPC EE.UU..
*15 de julio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: 0.6% (-1.6% y/y). Dato Previo: 0.1% (-1.3% y/y). 14:30

*- IPC subyacente EE.UU..
*15 de julio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: 0.1% (1.7% y/y). Dato Previo: 0.1% (1.8% (y/y). 14:30

*- Producción industrial EE.UU..
*15 de julio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: -0.6%. Dato Previo: -1.1%. 15:15

*- Utilización de la capacidad EE.UU..
*15 de julio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: 67.9%. Dato Previo: 68.3%. 15:15

*- Inventarios crudo EE.UU..
*15 de julio de 2009, Semanal. Dato Previo: -2.896.000. 16:30

*- Actas de la FED EE.UU..
*15 de julio de 2009, Julio. 20:00

- Matriculación vehículos nuevos Zona Euro.
15 de julio de 2009, Junio. Dato Previo: -4.4%. 08:00

- IPC armonizado Italia.
15 de julio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: 0.2% (0.6% y/y). Dato Previo: 0.2% (0.6% y/y). 10:00

- IPC Italia.
15 de julio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: 0.1% (0.5% y/y). Dato Previo: 0.1% (0.5% y/y). 10:00

- Cambio en desempleo Reino Unido.
15 de julio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: 43.000. Dato Previo: 39.300. 10:30

- ILO desempleo Reino Unido.
15 de julio de 2009, Mayo. Estimación: 7.4%. Dato Previo: 7.2%. 10:30

Será por datos hoy... 

Saludos...

Edito: Buenos días, eh?


----------



## Bambi (15 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> me acaba de meter a corto en un intradia en el BBVA a 8,35
> 
> 
> espero que vaya todo bien
> ...



será 9.35, en cualquier caso eres un tío valiente, eso no te lo quita nadie, ¿te has fijado en el volumen?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2009)

Estamos justo en la resistencia, a ver para donde tira esto... buen momento para abrir cortos con stop ajustadito... 







Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

ZELTIA está bajando... hasta las 19:00Horas -FDA-- NOTICIAS...

Es un 50% ... aunque yo apuesto que la FDA... va a fuck a ZEL!


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

Han soltado el papelon en POCOYO INC.... BSN ha comprado algunas...


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Jul 2009)

Bueno.. cambio de tendencia, estoy viendo a muchos Osos, que han cerrado y esperan a los 950 para empezar a ponerse cortos...

Hoy podría ser un día a recordar... de esos de -2% a -4%. 
^__^ Lo bueno es que estoy fuera de mercado y puedo decir chorradas.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

POCOYO... vamos a por un 15%


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jul 2009)

buenos dias chavales!vuelvo de pasar unos dias en la playuza y esto esta que se sale del grafico! jojojojojojo 
cortos en SAN a 8.65 STOP en 8.74 (los llevo promediados a 8.44)y BBva a 9.37 Stop en 9.52
Al popu lo espero a 6.10 a ver si llega
saludotes!


----------



## Bambi (15 Jul 2009)

el eurostoxx ha roto resistencias y flirtea ya con el +2% y son los banquitos los que lo están aupando, algunos con volumen respetable, oiga que no parece de farol esto


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

POCOYO... previsión de subida para hoy +30%


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jul 2009)

dejemos que WS hable...hasta entonces estamos en resistencia de largo plazo y lo mas logico es que corrija..indepedientemente de lo que los futuros yankis quieran o nos hagan creer
corto en el popu a 6.10


----------



## Caída a Plomo (15 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> me acaba de meter a corto en un intradia en el BBVA a 8,35
> 
> 
> espero que vaya todo bien
> ...



Ya te lo han dicho, muy valiente. Me gustaría ver todo por el suelo, pero tiene pinta de irse para los 10.

La tendencia manda y no se debe ir contra corriente, te lo dice un nadador.


----------



## tonuel (15 Jul 2009)

Hoy estoy hasta arriba y no tengo tiempo de pegarme con el botas y compañia... 

No os preocupeis que en breve me pondré a ello y los indices se darán la vuelta... :



Saludos cortistas...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2009)

Madre mía como aguantan los índices...  Estoy corto en Stoxx, BBVA y Cintra, que le vamos a hacer esto es un juego... y los cocos son muy listos!

Queréis saber el día en que todo comenzará a bajar? Pues cuando los cortistas comencemos a cerrar posiciones... 

Saludos y suerte...


----------



## Alexandros (15 Jul 2009)

Buenas a todos!


Desde el lunes GM sigue paralizada.
*
This is what i think of GM shares*

_Have you had enough of General Motors? Were you ripped off one too many times? Did you loose your savings thanks to GM. This guys had enough, watch as he burns his defunct stocks after GM told him ..._

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iY84WB5c9Q8&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iY84WB5c9Q8&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2009)

Corto en Stoxx 2421,5... 

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (15 Jul 2009)

¿Creeis que un mal dato de USA de precios a la producción o el IPP puede hacer abrir en rojo WS y arrastrarnos? Es que sigo pensando que hoy cerramos en rojo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Jul 2009)

¿Tendrá algo que ver el subidón de ayer al cierre con una filtración de alguno de los datos que se presentan hoy?

En cinco minutos, datos sobre hipotecas en EEUU.

Estoy acojonado, espero que salga malo...


----------



## pyn (15 Jul 2009)

Lo del subidón tiene dos lecturas: o dato filtrado o es tan malo que quieren subirlo todo mucho para que la hostia no parezca tan gorda. Mi oráculo dice que se presentan días de bajada así que apuesto por lo segundo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Jul 2009)

Que a pasado en la subasta de pocoyo? Yo no puedo comprar ese valor ni en interdin ni en activobank.

Menuda me estan dando con las grifols.


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

POCOYO solo tienen acceso los profesionales... no es conya! ZNK es el valor que tienes que buscar... lo mismo al estar fuera del mc, no lo han incorporado todavía, llama a tu broker.

Quieren subirla un 40% / 50% en la prox subasta. hora 16:00h cerrando en 2,65€ es mi precio objetivo, solo hay 3,6 Millones de acs disponibles, las controla BANESTO Y CAJA MADRID.

Ya hay posis de compra y venta a 3,00€ vaya POCOYAZO!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2009)

El Stoxx ha parado en el fibo23,6% de toda la bajada desde máximos del 2007 a mínimos de marzo de este año...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2009)

*USA REFINANCIACIONES:*

Índice de refinanciaciones sube +17,7% a 2009,4 desde 1707,7 la semana pasada.

Tasa media de tipos de préstamo a 30 años baja al 5,05% desde el 5,34% de la semana pasada.

Índice de peticiones de préstamos sube +4,3% a 514,4 desde 493,1 de la semana pasada.

La mala noticia es que el índice de compras bajó un -9,4% a 258,8 desde el 285,6, con lo que las compras de viviendas siguen sin tener su dia, todo es refinanciación de deuda, pero no adquisición, con la porción de refinanciaciones subiendo al 54,9% del total de peticiones con respecto al 48,4% de la semana pasdada.

No es un buen dato para el sector inmoviliario porque no se ve aumento en las cifras para compras.

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (15 Jul 2009)

Pues ya hace bastante rato que me salí de mi corto, ultimamente llevo 3 o 4 operaciones donde me saltan el stop vilmente, aunque siempre consigo que sea salvando comisiones.

Incluso equivocándome de tendencia no pierdo, de momento. Hoy es que ni se han molestado en cerrar el gap, aunque han hecho un burdo intento.


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

Aquí está el motivo de la exp subida de POCOYO INC.

Castillejo también se ha referido a la posibilidad de que se ejecuten las acciones de la compañía que él mismo tiene pignoradas como garantía de un crédito. Asegura que "en este país a dia de hoy cualquier empresario debe dinero a los bancos y yo soy uno de esos empresarios". En este sentido, destaca que uno de los objetivos de la colocación era que el dinero recaudado por él iría a pagar a los bancos y reconoce que* "ahora tendré que hacer una negociación con los bancos* para hacer un pago más retrasado". El presidente de Zinkia señala que el crédito que está garantizando esa pignoración de acciones tiene garantías por más de cuatro veces de lo que se debe al banco, por lo que "no contemplo el escenario de que se ejecute esa pignoración".


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jul 2009)

europa empieza a arrugarse...esta noche daban resultados JP morgan y wells fargo ¿no? del que mas me fio es de este ultimo...ahi veremos si los banquitos estan haciendo plata o es todo fontaneria numerologica
pobre grifols menudo descacharre le estan haciendo


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (15 Jul 2009)

es fixing


el primer mercado español es el ibex 35

el segundo es el mercado continuo, las empresas suben al ibex 35, y estan bajan desde el ibex 35 hasta aquí


y luego hay un tercer mercado que son las compañías con poca capitalización que se van a negociar poco, es el fixing. Sólo hay dos negociaciones al día, a las 12 y a las 4. Con lo cual se pueden ver como se intercambian los posis durante todo el día pero verdaderamente sólo van a existir dos negociaciones al día. Con lo cual la acción se convierte en una pequeña olla a presión que no responde ante nada. Un auténtico caballo loco. No sólo a la hora de subir, sino de bajar, como te pille una bajada o estas atento o no la pillas porque no hay contrapartida al otro lado al no existir casi acciones en el mercado, y te puedes llevar un buen susto.


Cosas positivas de la negociación por fixing, que al ser pequeñas compañía te sueles enterar de mucho más que las grandes, me refiero a inversiones, o lo que quieren ahacer con el pequeño accionista. 

SOn acciones muy manipulables, y cuando la compañía va bien lo que suelen hacer es que los dueños la compran la segregan y dejan la parte mala cotizando (ver Nicolas Correa) y crean una compañía con la parte buena y que da beneficios. Vamos que aquí se da por culo al minorista cosa mala.

Un sistema que yo seguía antiguamente es realizar un seguimiento d elas compañías que pasaban al mercado continuo. Ya que se calentaba el valor una semana antes.

Y aquellas compañías que venían del mercado continuo, su valor bajaba un par de semanas antes.


EDITO: que no me acordaba, aqui todas las operaciones a precio de mercado, ya que las limitadas no suelen tener contrapartida en momentos de subidas o bajads grandes, hay que estar muy atento porque aquí SI que tiene importancia cuando metes la orden y si la tienes antes que otra persona. MUCHA MUCHA MUCHA IMPORTANCIA.


Por lo demás es divertido


----------



## Speculo (15 Jul 2009)

Buenas... Poco tiempo hoy de estar por aquí...

Esto está muy alcista. Mucho mucho. Y, a pesar de todo, he cerrado el 50% de mi posición corta sobre el BBVA en la apertura y la he vuelto a abrir más arriba, casi en máximos (9,40).

Si sale mal, cierro todo y lo dejo hasta verlo más claro con el ojo que me quede


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jul 2009)

cargando mas cortos en el SAN a 8.68
plusvalias o muerte!


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

La productora española Zinkia (ZNK) debutó el miércoles en el Mercado Alternativo Bursátil, MAB, con una subida del 4,2% a EUR2 tras la buena acogida entre los inversores institucionales. *----<comentario de="" dp="" hf----="">< en la de las 16:00horas vamos a subirla hasta los 3,00€</comentario>*

La salida a bolsa de Zinkia, productora de la serie de dibujos animados Pocoyó, está precedida de una oferta privada dirigida únicamente a inversores cualificados como sociedades de inversión de capital variable, SICAV, y banca privada,a los que se exige una inversión mínima de EUR50.000. 

La contratación de las acciones de la compañía, que estrena el segmento de empresas en expansión del MAB, se realiza a través de un sistema de fijación de precios en función de la oferta y la demanda en dos periodos de subasta diarios, a las 1000 GMT y las 1400 GMT. 

En la primera subasta se contrataron 176.975 acciones por un total de EUR353.950. 
Inicialmente, la compañía tenía previsto colocar en Bolsa el 29,9% de su capital mediante una oferta pública de venta, OPV, a un precio de entre EUR2,65 y EUR4,09 por acción. 

Sin embargo, la compañía indicó que los inversores consideraron que el precio era demasiado elevado y optó por llevar a cabo sólo una oferta pública de suscripción, OPS, de 3,66 millones de acciones, representativas de un 14,99% del capital. 
"El mercado permitirá demostrar la capacidad de crecimiento de la compañía", dijo el presidente de Zinkia, José María Castillejo, tras el debut. 

La productora se planteó salir a Bolsa para impulsar su expansión internacional, que en los próximos meses se centrará principalmente en el mercado estadounidense, según explicó el consejero delegado de Zinkia, Fernando de Miguel. 

Se trata de la primera salida a bolsa en España desde julio de 2008, cuando empezaron a cotizar en el mercado los títulos de Caja de Ahorros del Mediterráneo, si bien se produce "en otra liga, ya que esto es el MAB", matizó Jesús González-Nieto, vicepresidente del Mercado Alternativo Bursátil. 

El MAB, promovido por Bolsas y Mercados Españoles SA (BME.MC) y supervisado por la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores, CNMV, permitirá el acceso a bolsa a compañías de reducida capitalización en fase de crecimiento que buscan rutas alternativas de financiación en un entorno de restricción del crédito. 

http://www.bolsasymercados.es/mab


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

GRIFOLS... que le ocurre exactamente, filtraciones de los resultados ?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jul 2009)

Indicador de manufacturas de la FED de Nueva York -0,55 mucho mejor que el -5 esperado
tengo miedito


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> Indicador de manufacturas de la FED de Nueva York -0,55 mucho mejor que el -5 esperado
> tengo miedito



*USA: IPC subyacente +0,2 % se esperaba +0,1 %, ipc general +0,7% se esperaba +0,6 %
*
Y el Euro y el petróleo subiendo... dia complicadillo para cortos, eh?

Saludos...

Bambi: S&P en 916,5, han llegado a estar el 918,5...


----------



## Bambi (15 Jul 2009)

14:30 El IPC de EEUU sube un 0,7% en junio

Los precios repuntaron un 0,7% en la primera economía mundial durante el pasado mes de junio, una décima por encima del 0,6% esperado por los analistas. La inflación subyacente subió un 0,2%, también una décima más de lo previsto.


añado que los futuros en ws superan el 1% de subida


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GRIFOLS... que le ocurre exactamente, filtraciones de los resultados ?



Ni idea,creo que voy a promediar...


----------



## Bambi (15 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *USA: IPC subyacente +0,2 % se esperaba +0,1 %, ipc general +0,7% se esperaba +0,6 %
> *
> Y el Euro y el petróleo subiendo... dia complicadillo para cortos, eh?
> 
> ...



como me conoces


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Jul 2009)

Por Dios!, porque coño sube tanto¿?


----------



## Bambi (15 Jul 2009)

¿alguien tiene a mano los máximos anuales de BBVA y SAN?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ni idea,creo que voy a promediar...



Como pierda el 11,75 no te cuento donde se va a ir... 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> ¿alguien tiene a mano los máximos anuales de BBVA y SAN?



Estás contemplándolos... :

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

GRIFOLS, es para ir a largo... como yo digo "dead money" el día menos pensado... te la suben hasta los 18,00€

No vendería si vas perdiendo... mejor cobrar el dividendo... en Junio dieron el último.

Te haces la idea que tienes un plazo fijo de 1 año y no toques esas acciones!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GRIFOLS, es para ir a largo... como yo digo "dead money" el día menos pensado... te la suben hasta los 18,00€
> 
> No vendería si vas perdiendo... mejor cobrar el dividendo... en Junio dieron el último.
> 
> Te haces la idea que tienes un plazo fijo de 1 año y no toques esas acciones!



Las tengo desde antes del dividendo,creo que sobre los 13 de media.
Hay se quedan,para malvenderlas que se las quede el broker.
Ya las vi desde que las tenia en los 11 y ni mi inmuto.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> Indicador de manufacturas de la FED de Nueva York -0,55 mucho mejor que el -5 esperado
> tengo miedito



*Indicador Empire State de la FED de Nueva York mejora de -9,41 a -0,55, mucho ,mejor que el -5 esperado. Mejor dato desde abril de 2008.
Indicador de empleo mejora de -21,84 a -20,83.
Indicador de nuevos pedidos mejora de -8,15 a +5,89.
Precios pagados mejora de -5,75 a +10,42. *

Este dato es sencillamente brutal, supongo que ya véis porque se subió ayer en el overnight... 

Somos unos pardillos... :o

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

Nabi Biopharmaceuticals - Google Finance

Puede recuperar un 30% durante el mes de JULIO.


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

Esta semana tiene que hacer aparición DP56, los 11.000 están prox.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Por Dios!, porque coño sube tanto¿?



Ojalá suba más!!! Hasta 9940 y eso que voy corto... un doble techo y pa'bajo!!!! 

Hemos tocado hoy los 9820, no queda tanto, hoy y mañana subimos y el viernes (vencimiento de opciones, no lo olvidemos ) pa'bajo...

Paciencia, es la madre de todas las ciencias...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (15 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esta semana tiene que hacer aparición DP56, los 11.000 están prox.



Cuando la mayoria de analistos se pongan de acuerdo en que subiremos hasta el infinito y más allá pegarán el hachazo... hasta entonces toca sufrir... :o


Aunque espero que no volvamos a los 9900... xD... 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Aunque espero que no volvamos a los 9900... xD...



LLegará esta semana tonuel, buen momento para aumentar posiciones... 

Alemania: La asociación de exportadores afirma que el año que viene será peor aún el credit crunch...
Oro: Supera los 940$

Esto va viento en popa...

Saludos...


----------



## Bambi (15 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ojalá suba más!!! Hasta 9940 y eso que voy corto... un doble techo y pa'bajo!!!!
> 
> Hemos tocado hoy los 9820, no queda tanto, hoy y mañana subimos y el viernes (vencimiento de opciones, no lo olvidemos ) pa'bajo...
> 
> ...



y luego está la otra opción, en la que se rompen máximos anuales y se abre un nuevo canal alcista siguiendo la tendencia inicinda en marzo lo que nos llevaría a... no, mejor no pensemos eso que a Tonuel le da algo


----------



## Speculo (15 Jul 2009)

Datos _made in_ Mulder

Fechas de Giro Bradley para el 2009

20-21 de Enero
8-9 de Febrero
3 Junio
26 Junio
*14-15 Julio*
14-15 Septiembre
22-23 Octubre
9 Noviembre


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> y luego está la otra opción, en la que se rompen máximos anuales y se abre un nuevo canal alcista siguiendo la tendencia inicinda en marzo lo que nos llevaría a... no, mejor no pensemos eso que a Tonuel le da algo



Si esto llega a 9940, tú, yo y medio foro se pondrá corto... : con stops ceñidos o más amplios, como cada cual quiera, pero no me digas que no te pondrás corto si llega el momento... 

Saludos....


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si esto llega a 9940, tú, yo y medio foro se pondrá corto... : con stops ceñidos o más amplios, como cada cual quiera, pero no me digas que no te pondrás corto si llega el momento...
> 
> Saludos....



LCASC, yo no me voy a poner delante de un camión. Sabemos como está España... pero ¿y qué?.

Un saludo y os sigo desde la grada... literalmente No tengo cojones... para abrir una posi, ni larga ni corta.


----------



## Bambi (15 Jul 2009)

yo creo que pasará lo que la última vez que llegamos a ese nivel si, sólo digo que el otro escenario nos llevaría a subidas considerables y nuevos soportes


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> LCASC, yo no me voy a poner delante de un camión. Sabemos como está España... pero ¿y qué?.
> 
> Un saludo y os sigo desde la grada... literalmente No tengo cojones... para abrir una posi, ni larga ni corta.



Ponerte delante de un camión? : Abrir un mini-ibex en 9940 casi no cuesta nada y si te sale bien te forras... 



Bambi dijo:


> yo creo que pasará lo que la última vez que llegamos a ese nivel si, sólo digo que el otro escenario nos llevaría a subidas considerables y nuevos soportes



Pues sí, pero probarás suerte, o no? 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (15 Jul 2009)

BBVA a 9,47... parece ser que han descubierto la cura del cáncer... 



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ponerte delante de un camión? : Abrir un mini-ibex en 9940 casi no cuesta nada y si te sale bien te forras...
> 
> Pues sí, pero probarás suerte, o no?
> 
> Saludos...



Ahms! yo hablaba de acciones y un stop amplio es mucho dinero. ^__^!

De todas formas, debería firmar el contrato de futuros para eso ¿no?

Un saludo


----------



## Bambi (15 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues sí, pero probarás suerte, o no?
> 
> Saludos...



no, quiero estar fuera con liquidez y ver tranquilamente por dónde tira, sólo me quedan por vender acciones de MTS y no lo he hecho porque me he encontrado con las plusvalías inesperadas de ayer y hoy, y oiga a ver hasta dónde tira


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> BBVA a 9,47... parece ser que han descubierto la cura del cáncer...
> 
> Saludos



Mira para tu casa jodío!! : (voy corto en BBVA... )

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (15 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mira para tu casa jodío!! : (voy corto en BBVA... )
> 
> Saludos...



Ya lo hago hamijo...

Los máximos intradia del SAN son los 8,75€... espero que no los sobrepase... 

Ya hacia tiempo que no veia soltar al botas 8 minolles de papelas...


Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jul 2009)

argggg...la ruina llama a mi puerta


----------



## rosonero (15 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> argggg...la ruina llama a mi puerta



Y a la mía. : Las plusvalías de 4 meses aprendiendo poco a poco a tomar por saco en dos días y medio GGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Pd. Como me dijo Pecata: Porque no seguí con mis largos en el SAN ...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jul 2009)

le he quitado el stop al SAN ,me espero al lunes a ver que pasa....intentare no mirar mucho los indices ..que me entran escalofrios..jajajajaja..ayyyyyyyyyy mis pequeños euros volved cuanto antes!


----------



## sapito (15 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Y a la mía. : Las plusvalías de 4 meses aprendiendo poco a poco a tomar por saco en dos días y medio GGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> Pd. Como me dijo Pecata: Porque no seguí con mis largos en el SAN ...



Tremenda historia la de estos días...
¿ Creeis que podemos continuar con el rebote donde lo dejamos y seguir subiendo en agosto a lo loco?
Soy una gacela confusa.


----------



## carvil (15 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes 


Resistencia en 920 en SP futuros


Salu2


----------



## pyn (15 Jul 2009)

Veo mucho dolor en el foro ¿no va nadie largo? Esto estaba en el plan, más dura será la caída.


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Jul 2009)

De Carpatos:

Bastante desconcierto en el mundillo. La subida ha pillado a casi todo el mundo con el pie cambiado. Mucha gente se puso entre los hedge que operan a corto, en posición vendedora en el entorno 895-900 y está subida ha llevado a muchos a cerrar posiciones y la mayoría lo hará si se cierra o se va con claridad de la zona 910-915, donde hay una gran acumulación de volumen.

Pocos se están abriendo largos ya que se comenta mucho el poco volumen que está teniendo la subida.

En cuanto a las instituciones, las compras y las ventas se van igualando lentamente, aunque las ventas son aún superiores. Llama poderosamente la atención la modestia de la subida de las compras, a pesar del subidón que llevan las bolsas en los últimos días, dejando claro que no han sido las instituciones las que han comprado.

Vamos que nos están empapelando y sacando el money. Yo me he salvado por lo de que ni mañana ni pasado puedo vigilar nada y no he querido abrir posis, pero me tentó mucho el bbva a 9.40 para corto... ufff ufff.

Un saludo y ánimos Rosonero, esta lección te ha salido cara pero para la próxima estarás mejor preparado.

Yo sigo dudando que haya mucha gente sacando plusvalías en este mercado (es una manera de hablar no dudo de nadie), pero esto es muy complicado... y con esta volatilidad que asusta.

Un saludo


----------



## Kujire (15 Jul 2009)

¿alguien me llamaba?:

... se repite el mismo escenario, con los cocos tirando del carro, no sean zoquetes, hagan lo que quieran pero no se puede luchar con nuestras armas contra esta gente, hay que hacer equipo con los que tienen la pasta de los abueletes

Por cierto: El señor Cárpatos es un buen periodista ... pero no vienen buenos tiempos para el periodismo, y menos si cada vez más te pareces mas a los analistos. Es una pena que teniendo "contactos" en el mundillo le metan zancadillas una tras otra...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Jul 2009)

No me quiero ni imaginar lo que van a hacer hoy en la subasta del ibex.... que golferio.


----------



## rosonero (15 Jul 2009)

Venga !!! va, mojaros. ¿Atacará los 930 el S&P? Hoy? mañana? ni en sueños?


----------



## carvil (15 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Venga !!! va, mojaros. ¿Atacará los 930 el S&P? Hoy? mañana? ni en sueños?



Yo creo que sí


Y no estoy de acuerdo con Carpatos a corto plazo, y la subida tiene volumen


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jul 2009)

yo creo que tambien....ayyyy esto esta imparable


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (15 Jul 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No me quiero ni imaginar lo que van a hacer hoy en la subasta del ibex.... que golferio.



ya que hagan lo que quieran no me puedo ni sentar


prefiero no mirar


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

Gracias amigos por confiar en POCOYO,,,, nos hemos pegado una super subida de + 27,00% el primer día... nos vamos al hyperespacio!

Gracias de nuevo a DP HF por sacar adelante nuestro proyecto!


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jul 2009)

enhorabuena DP...que por lo menos alguien le saque pasta a esta pandilla de HDP


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Jul 2009)

San a 8.80 

Tonuel sigues vivo?


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

No... no he llegado a comprar! solo calentaba el valor... retiré mi orden de 50.000acs antes de las 12:00h ... no me la iban a tomar en consideración... bid 1,90€


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Jul 2009)

Solo falta que venga pepon26 a vacilarnos un rato jajajajaja

Menudo ostion de Zeltia,no se si meterme... DP bajamos el valor??


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Jul 2009)

Yo abrí un corto esta mañana, 90 puntos perdidos. 

Menos mal que lo cerré, lo del overnight tenía su miga, esta gente conoce todos los datos económicos y resultados empresariales con 24 horas de antelación.

Entre lo de la analista del lunes con los resultados de Goldman y lo de las operaciones fuera de mercado de anoche se ve claro que el que no corre vuela.

No es ya que te equivoques y los datos no vayan en la dirección que tu piensas, es que el mercado descuenta los datos con antelación a su publicación de forma descarada.

Ahora ya no se permite ni apostar, ya que no sabes a que hora es la carrera, puedes estar apostando una carrera ya disputada.

La subida del lunes por los resultados de Goldman del martes, la subida del martes por los resultados de Intel tras el cierre del mercado, la subida de ahora por los resultados de los bancos de esta noche...

Qué mercado tan eficiente, que incorpora la información antes de que esté disponible


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

ZELTIA... están vendiendo las manos fuertes... y comprando los peques... es arriesgado pero nos puede salir bien.

Voy a echar un vistazo... aunque la FDA ultimamente está dando mucho p..... lo mismo hunden + el valor.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo abrí un corto esta mañana, 90 puntos perdidos.
> 
> Menos mal que lo cerré, lo del overnight tenía su miga, esta gente conoce todos los datos económicos y resultados empresariales con 24 horas de antelación.
> 
> ...



La culpa la tenemos nosotros que somos gilipollas y metemos la pasta para que se la lleven en bandeja.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ZELTIA... están vendiendo las manos fuertes... y comprando los peques... es arriesgado pero nos puede salir bien.
> 
> Voy a echar un vistazo... aunque la FDA ultimamente está dando mucho p..... lo mismo hunden + el valor.



Hace 5m habia una posi de compra de 50.000 acs en 4.65


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Jul 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> La culpa la tenemos nosotros que somos gilipollas y metemos la pasta para que se la lleven en bandeja.



Joder Hannibal,no es por hacer leña del arbol caido,pero ya es mala suerte que un devoto de los cortos como tu vaya largo precisamente en Grifols,que parece que la haya mirado un tuerto...

En lo de que somos gilipollas...desafortunadamente coincido con tu analisis


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Jul 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder Hannibal,no es por hacer leña del arbol caido,pero ya es mala suerte que un devoto de los cortos como tu vaya largo precisamente en Grifols,que parece que la haya mirado un tuerto...
> 
> En lo de que somos gilipollas...desafortunadamente coincido con tu analisis



De la que te has librado estos dias jajajaja

Nos hacemos unas gamesas?


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

GAMESA... lo suyo hubiese sido comprarlas el otro día a 12,34€


----------



## festivaldelhumor (15 Jul 2009)

unas gamesitas seria lo suyo.jajajajaja...en fin me voy al curro...a promediar mi ruina
que os vaya bien!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Jul 2009)

Orden de compra de 10mil zeltias en 4.66 
DP baja el valor please!!!


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

No lo veo claro... mejor esperar en subasta... al menos es lo me dicen las ventas.


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

A ese precio te la bajamos para que puedas comprarlas.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Jul 2009)

Voy a seguir en subasta a Zeltia y Grifols,esta ultima tiene posis fuertes de compra en torno a los 12


----------



## Speculo (15 Jul 2009)

No suelo hacer mucho caso del _spread_ Ibex/Dow, pero 1.500 puntos de diferencia ya hacen dudar a cualquiera.
No sé dónde coño va el Ibex. Ni por técnico ni por nada.

Y por muchos puntos de diferencia que haya, mientras los americanos sigan subiendo de esta forma, el Ibex seguirá subiendo más... Aunque quiebre España.

Tampoco sé dónde va el BBVA. Se acerca mi umbral de pérdidas y voy a cerrar el corto si se pasa de 9,66/9,70 .


----------



## tonuel (15 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No suelo hacer mucho caso del _spread_ Ibex/Dow, pero 1.500 puntos de diferencia ya hacen dudar a cualquiera.
> No sé dónde coño va el Ibex. Ni por técnico ni por nada.
> 
> Y por muchos puntos de diferencia que haya, mientras los americanos sigan subiendo de esta forma, el Ibex seguirá subiendo más... Aunque quiebre España.




C'est la vie... 


Conformémonos pensando en que más dura será la caida... :o




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No suelo hacer mucho caso del _spread_ Ibex/Dow, pero 1.500 puntos de diferencia ya hacen dudar a cualquiera.
> No sé dónde coño va el Ibex. Ni por técnico ni por nada.
> 
> Y por muchos puntos de diferencia que haya, mientras los americanos sigan subiendo de esta forma, el Ibex seguirá subiendo más... Aunque quiebre España.



Es un golferio,yo cerre todos mis cortos con cuantiosas perdidas hoy,que les den por el ojaldre.
Y para Agosto en dias de poco volumen,cojeran el valor que le venga en gana y le daran subidones hasta el infinito y mas alla.


----------



## tonuel (15 Jul 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> San a 8.80
> 
> Tonuel sigues vivo?



Por aquí estamos... me parece que con mantener los cortos abiertos ya haré bastante... lo de abrir nuevos os lo dejo para vosotros... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

Targacept , Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Bayne (15 Jul 2009)

Y pensar que esta mañana casi entro corto en BBVA a 9.32, hoy es de esos días en los que uno agradece no tener OO :o


----------



## pyn (15 Jul 2009)

Si manteneis un corto abierto ¿el valor de ese contrato es el nominal al final del día o mantiene el valor "original"? Lo digo porque si mantiene el valor original y la liquidación es diaria ¿podéis perde hasta las zapatillas no?


----------



## tonuel (15 Jul 2009)

A ver que dicen ahora los analistos... no he tenido tiempo de escuchar a ninguno... 

Pero me parece que en lo que queda de semana van a aparecer poco... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (15 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Si manteneis un corto abierto ¿el valor de ese contrato es el nominal al final del día o mantiene el valor "original"? Lo digo porque si mantiene el valor original y la liquidación es diaria ¿podéis perde hasta las zapatillas no?



Si..., mejor no te cuento las minusvalias de mi cuenta... :o

Menos mal que dejé de meter cortos hace ya bastante tiempo...


Aunque si miramos el penoso volumen todo indica que es el preludio del crash... ya veremos...



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (15 Jul 2009)

¿Estamos en el rebote Peponiano a los 11.000? :


----------



## Bayne (15 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Si manteneis un corto abierto ¿el valor de ese contrato es el nominal al final del día o mantiene el valor "original"? Lo digo porque si mantiene el valor original y la liquidación es diaria ¿podéis perde hasta las zapatillas no?



Al ser la liquidación diaria el valor tomar el precio de cierre. Y al día siguiente partimos de 0


----------



## Tezifon (15 Jul 2009)

*Reventando Cortos*


----------



## Speculo (15 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Si manteneis un corto abierto ¿el valor de ese contrato es el nominal al final del día o mantiene el valor "original"? Lo digo porque si mantiene el valor original y la liquidación es diaria ¿podéis perde hasta las zapatillas no?



Liquidación diaria. Y las garantías están para que te queden, por lo menos, las zapatillas.


----------



## Mulder (15 Jul 2009)

Yo me he librado estos días de pérdidas por tener bien sujetos y cercanos los stops, además de ponerme nerviosito con ellos. Esta tarde he perdido con un corto pero mucho menos de lo habitual por estar a la que salta.

Ya hemos recuperado y superado toda la bajada a corto plazo de la que veníamos, calculo desde el día 1 de julio, bueno aun no hemos llegado al máximo de ese día pero estamos muy cerca. En la subida de esta semana no hemos corregido absolutamente nada, yo creo que cuando corrijamos va a ser durillo y no creo que vayamos mucho más lejos hacia arriba.

Pero todo puede pasar, así que atentos.

edito: hablo del Stoxx.


----------



## tonuel (15 Jul 2009)

9900... olé sus cojones... 


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Jul 2009)

Al final no Zeltias ni grifols ni nada.

Nos vamos hacia los 1000 del sp,que manera de subir....


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

Nunca mejor dicho el SAN, se ha puesto las botas, hoy! *>>>>>>> 8,85€ <<<<<<<<<*


----------



## tonuel (15 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Nunca mejor dicho el SAN, se ha puesto las botas, hoy! *>>>>>>> 8,85€ <<<<<<<<<*




El botas ha empapelado a los de BYM de arriba a abajo... como casi siempre... :


Lo que me hace pensar en que pronto nos iremos al guano... o eso espero... 



Saludos


----------



## Carolus Rex (15 Jul 2009)

Siguiendo con mi culebrón.........

Como sugirió DP les mande un mail diciendo que desde el 01/07/2009 estoy de vacaciones, ayer me llamaron por teléfono, (un "comercial/asesor personal" con acento sudamericano que se encargaba de mi cuenta y que yo no sabía ni que existía)

Me dice que si no me había dado cuenta que tenia la cuenta bloqueada, yo le digo que no, que estoy fuera, de vacaciones, entonces me dice que estaban revisando alguna cuenta porque habían tenido problemas informáticos y que bla, bla, bla... que yo había vendido unos lotes de acciones que en aquel momento no deberían haber estado en mi cuenta.
Yo le dije que las vendí porque estar, si estaban y que las vendí a precio de mercado y que si se llegaron a vender es porque alguien las había comprado que como coj**** compra alguien unas accs. que no existen, en fin, le dije, que no sabían donde se estaban metiendo ni el lio que habían montado... que era su problema, ya que yo vendí las accs. porque era el titular de ellas en el momento de la venta y ahora el titular es el que las compró... que no les iba a regalar a ellos una pasta que un comprador o una entidad, para mí anónimos, habían abonado religiosamente. 
Ahí le cambió el tono, se le esfumó parte de su seguridad y empezó a intentar negociar la forma de solucinarlo. 
Yo insistí en que ese dinero no era de nadie que alguien me había comprado un producto que en aquel momento yo ¡SI! tenía y que había pagado por ello el precio estipulado por el mercado. Yo entregé el producto y el comprador (particular o entidad) me pagó el precio, punto pelota. La próxima semana me volverá a llamar me ofrecerá una solución. "???"

No sé como quedará, de momento no creo que puedan hacer nada, la cuenta sigue bloqueada pero creo que no pueden disponer del cash ni de las accs. sin mi autorización, que legalmente soy el único que puede efectuar movimientos en la cuenta.

Me da la impresión que tienen miedo que esto se sepa... que no quieren publicidad sobre lo ocurrido, me preguntó varias veces si había comentado lo sucedido con álguien, yo le dije que no, por supuesto.


Continuará......


Edito: Llevo corto desde los 886 del SP y como sube... pues voy promediando.... Ya llevo 8 cortos abiertos, espero no llegar a abrir muchos mas ¿no? Algún dia bajara...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Jul 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Siguiendo con mi culebrón.........
> 
> Como sugirió DP les mande un mail diciendo que desde el 01/07/2009 estoy de vacaciones, ayer me llamaron por teléfono, (un "comercial/asesor personal" con acento sudamericano que se encargaba de mi cuenta y que yo no sabía ni que existía)
> 
> ...



La próxima vez cuéntales que varios conocidos que habían comprado esas mismas acciones por recomendación tuya te empezaban a hacer preguntas...


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

"me preguntó varias veces si había comentado lo sucedido con álguien"

Los siento amigo, te van a enviar un sicario... no va a quedar rastro alguno. 

No, en serio... me imagino que te enviaran un requerimiento desde su gabinete de abogados vía dhl / fedex.... no lo aceptes.


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

Euro STOXX 50 cierra +3,2% a 2.447,6, impulsado por el fuerte repunte de Wall Street gracias al sector tecnológico. "Los resultados trimestrales mejores de lo esperado de Intel y Altera, además de las positivas previsiones de beneficios de ambas compañías, están ayudando a impulsar las acciones tecnológicas al alza", señala Philip Gillet, operador de ventas en IG Index. Alcatel-Lucent +9,5% e Infineon Technologies +8,1%.

No hay datos económicos relevantes previstos para el jueves en la eurozona. 

En EEUU, solicitudes de subsidio por desempleo de EEUU a las 1230 GMT. (KAV)


----------



## Mulder (15 Jul 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Me da la impresión que tienen miedo que esto se sepa... que no quieren publicidad sobre lo ocurrido, me preguntó varias veces si había comentado lo sucedido con álguien, yo le dije que no, por supuesto.



Por cierto, creo que este es el momento más adecuado para que nos digas de que broker se trata


----------



## carvil (15 Jul 2009)

Carolus es Ameritrade?


----------



## Kujire (15 Jul 2009)

Sólo una recomendación, evitad poner el nombre del broker tal cual, usad *** en el medio del nombre o __ dado que go_:**gle busca por aki y los brokeros tienen mucho tiempo para perder y no queremos facilitarle las cosas.


----------



## Carolus Rex (15 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, creo que este es el momento más adecuado para que nos digas de que broker se trata



Evidentemente no les voy a dar "publicidad" hasta que no se aclare todo.


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Jul 2009)

Esto...

Zeltia: la FDA vota en contra del Yondelis para su uso en cáncer de ovario 

Hannibal ¿entraste al final?

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

Es mejor que olvidemos el tema... tu has actuado de buena fe... que el problema lo solucionen ellos.


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

La FDA.... menos mal... ya lo decia yo... es unos posts atrás, mañana abre en 4,00€ como poco.


----------



## Kujire (15 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Esto...
> 
> Zeltia: la FDA vota en contra del Yondelis para su uso en cáncer de ovario
> 
> ...



Con engaños no se llega lejos, una pena porque sería un avance muy bueno si realmente funcionara en vez de ser tóxico:, pero la desastrosa gestión que han llevado a cabo con el Yondelis espero que les lleve a centrarse en su core business.... los Matamoscas ...


----------



## Bambi (15 Jul 2009)

buenas tardes, vaya cierre, aguanto las MTS todavía desde 21.7, siempre me pasa lo mismo me cuesta mucho vender...

¿alguien tiene zeltias? malas noticias
Zeltia: la FDA vota en contra del Yondelis para su uso en cáncer de ovario - 15/07/09 - 1408169 - elEconomista.es

erm, cuando le dí a postear no estaba


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Esto...
> 
> Zeltia: la FDA vota en contra del Yondelis para su uso en cáncer de ovario
> 
> ...



Que va,no entro la orden.
Creo que ya estaba descontado que la FDA le daba el ko de ahi la bajada.
Como decian unos post mas arriba aqui solo ganan pasta los que disponen de informacion privilegiada,programas automaticos de trading y pasta de los gobiernos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No hay datos económicos relevantes previstos para el jueves en la eurozona.
> 
> En EEUU, solicitudes de subsidio por desempleo de EEUU a las 1230 GMT. (KAV)



Otro corto que volveré a intentar mañana a las 12:30, ya no tengo mucha fé, los resultados empresariales están pesando más que los resultados macro..., además, estos últimos se filtran cuando menos te lo esperas.

Pero claro, si los bancos mejoran porque sus balances y cuentas de resultados son pura ingeniería contable, si los grandes proveedores de lo que sea (como Intel) mejoran porque sus clientes tienen que reponer inventarios bajo cero...

... pero si el consumo final y la confianza del consumidor final no mejora, ¿a quién se le va a vender el producto?

A ver cómo van los datos del paro, si salen malos (salvo hecatombe) no creo que baje mucho, pero como salga bueno...

Y la puntilla, como empiecen a comunicar buenos resultados las empresas ligadas directamente al consumo, minoristas y tal...

Parece claro que si mejoran resultados será por los despidos y por la recomposición de inventarios, no creo que sea por mejora en las ventas.

A ver si publica algún banco comercial "de verdad", porque Goldman no da créditos para comprar un coche, ¿no?

De momento la excusa oficial es que se sube porque ha publicado resultados un banco que no es un banco y una empresa como Intel que es un duopolista (ya casi monopolista) que vende al por mayor.

No todo está perdido, empresas que vendan directamente al consumidor final todavía no han publicado, petroleras, comercio minorista...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Jul 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Evidentemente no les voy a dar "publicidad" hasta que no se aclare todo.



Cojete otro broker o banco que tengas y solicita el traspaso de cartera de las acciones que tienes en ese broker ya mismo!!!!


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

Se notaba que los q vendian eran las manos fuertes, como comentamos antes del cierre... para qué jugarsela con esa acc.

Y los peques comprando para hacerse millonarios en unas horas.. en España... solo lo hacen los de siempre.


----------



## Bambi (15 Jul 2009)

here we go again...

18:32 Citi se dispara un 9% ante los rumores que señalan unos resultados mejores de lo esperado

Los títulos de Citigroup suben al calor de los rumores que apuntan unos resultados trimestrales para esta entidad mejores de lo que se esperaba en un primer momento. El banco se apunta alrededor de un 9% y acumula una revalorización, en las últimas tres sesiones, del 21%. Según estas especulaciones, se espera un beneficio por acción (BPA) de -0,05 dólares para el segundo trimestre de las acciones de Citi. 


por otro lado Santander reduce autocartera del 1,5% al 0,5%


----------



## Carolus Rex (15 Jul 2009)

Yo es que tengo un montón de dudas 

¿quien coño ha perdido la pasta que yo me he embolsado? ¿el brocker? ¿los que han comprado las accs.? y ¿que coj**** han comprado, si las accs. no existían? ¿de donde sale el dinero que yo tengo ahora en una libreta de ahorro?
¿soy como Bernake que saco dinero de la nada? ¿que dirán los de hacienda? ¿bajará algún día el S&P500?

La realidad es que cuando comenzó a ponerse farruco yo le insinué que no les vendría nada bién que empezase a contar mi caso en foros y blogs con pelos y señales, él me dijo que a nadie nos vendría bién que se le diese publicidad al asunto, que vería lo que había (de quién era el money, si de la empresa o de algun cliente) y que a la semana proxima contactará otra vez conmigo....

El S&P por las nubes..... en fin...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Jul 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Yo es que tengo un montón de dudas
> 
> ¿quien coño ha perdido la pasta que yo me he embolsado? ¿el brocker? ¿los que han comprado las accs.? y ¿que coj**** han comprado, si las accs. no existían? ¿de donde sale el dinero que yo tengo ahora en una libreta de ahorro?
> ¿soy como Bernake que saco dinero de la nada? ¿que dirán los de hacienda? ¿bajará algún día el S&P500?
> ...



La cagada es del broker,ellos pondran la pasta.


----------



## chollero (15 Jul 2009)

Condenado a muerte el ex presidente de la petrolera estatal china Sinopec por aceptar sobornos
El ex presidente de la compañía petrolera estatal china Sinopec, Chen Tonghai, fue condenado hoy a la pena capital por el Tribunal Popular Intermedio número dos de Pekín, al ser declarado culpable de haber aceptado sobornos multimillonarios. No obstante, la pena contempla una suspensión de dos años en la que la ejecución podría ser conmutada por cadena perpetua en el caso de buen comportamiento del reo.


----------



## Bayne (15 Jul 2009)

chollero dijo:


> Condenado a muerte el ex presidente de la petrolera estatal china Sinopec por aceptar sobornos
> El ex presidente de la compañía petrolera estatal china Sinopec, Chen Tonghai, fue condenado hoy a la pena capital por el Tribunal Popular Intermedio número dos de Pekín, al ser declarado culpable de haber aceptado sobornos multimillonarios. No obstante, la pena contempla una suspensión de dos años en la que la ejecución podría ser conmutada por cadena perpetua en el caso de buen comportamiento del reo.



En España no habría "garrotes viles" suficientes para hacer lo mismo con todos los que se lo merecen...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Jul 2009)

Mulder, no se si estás por ahí y has leído el ladrillo que he escrito más arriba, pero se me acaba de ocurrir una idea.

Consistiría en elaborar una especie de mapa temporal de las presentaciones de resultados de las distintas empresas, aquí vienen todas:

Briefing.com: Earnings Calendar

El caso es que sería muy útil agrupar a todas las empresas por sectores, asignarle un color a cada sector y representar eso sobre una línea temporal mediante puntos, cuanto más grande el punto mayor tamaño de la empresa y el color del punto indicaría el sector a que pertenece.

Eso implica un trabajo inmenso para cualquiera que no sea informático como tú y que se maneje bien haciendo s-c-r-i-p-s para obtener los datos.

Creo que lo podrías hacer muy fácilmente y te sería útil a ti y a todos para tener siempre un mapa de las presentaciones de resultados.

Creo que podrías hacerlo así, con un s-c-r-i-p-t obtienes el ticker de las empresas de cada sector, por ejemplo de aquí:

Stock Screener - Google Finance

Puedes obtener el ticker, la capitalización, etc...

Y después, que el s-c-r-i-p-t compare cada ticker con las páginas de Briefing.com para obtener el día en el que presenta resultados, así puedes elaborar un mapa rápidamente.

Digo esto porque no es indiferente el orden en el que se van publicando los resultados, no es lo mismo que los bancos publiquen los primeros, o las petroleras, o empresas del sector inmobiliario...

Si supiera yo haría el s-c-r-i-p-t, pero no tengo ni idea de cómo empezar, y hacer el trabajo a mano..., como que no, además, tú ya tienes programas que hacen eso, sólo es indicarle la dirección y que sepa reconocer la estructura de cada página, representar los datos después se puede hacer con excel, por ejemplo.


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

Aquellos maravillosos años 

El milagro de Zeltia NE008


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Jul 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Yo es que tengo un montón de dudas
> 
> ¿quien coño ha perdido la pasta que yo me he embolsado? ¿el brocker? ¿los que han comprado las accs.? y ¿que coj**** han comprado, si las accs. no existían? ¿de donde sale el dinero que yo tengo ahora en una libreta de ahorro?
> ¿soy como Bernake que saco dinero de la nada? ¿que dirán los de hacienda? ¿bajará algún día el S&P500?
> ...



El dinero que tú tienes ahora sale del descuadre que tiene tu broker en ese día


----------



## Speculo (15 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> [...]
> 
> No todo está perdido, empresas que vendan directamente al consumidor final todavía no han publicado, petroleras, comercio minorista...



Si te sirve esta como "aperitivo"...



> *H&M: Las ventas comparables de junio bajan un 5%*
> 
> La textil sueca termina el mes con 1.827 establecimientos
> 
> ...



Pero vamos, que si lo quieren seguir subiendo hasta la exasperación, lo van a seguir haciendo.
Yo por lo menos, si esto sigue así mañana, me salgo y que espere el giro otro.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Jul 2009)

chollero dijo:


> Condenado a muerte el ex presidente de la petrolera estatal china Sinopec por aceptar sobornos
> El ex presidente de la compañía petrolera estatal china Sinopec, Chen Tonghai, fue condenado hoy a la pena capital por el Tribunal Popular Intermedio número dos de Pekín, al ser declarado culpable de haber aceptado sobornos multimillonarios. No obstante, la pena contempla una suspensión de dos años en la que la ejecución podría ser conmutada por cadena perpetua en el caso de buen comportamiento del reo.



Es que la corrupcion politica deberia verse como el mas terrible de los delitos.Si aqui hubiese pena de muerte,desde luego tengo claro quienes deberian estar los primeros en la cola,aunque aqui se "inauguraria" con algun maltratador o pederasta de turno,que siempre vende mas


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Jul 2009)

chollero dijo:


> Condenado a muerte el ex presidente de la petrolera estatal china Sinopec por aceptar sobornos
> El ex presidente de la compañía petrolera estatal china Sinopec, Chen Tonghai, fue condenado hoy a la pena capital por el Tribunal Popular Intermedio número dos de Pekín, al ser declarado culpable de haber aceptado sobornos multimillonarios. *No obstante, la pena contempla una suspensión de dos años en la que la ejecución podría ser conmutada por cadena perpetua en el caso de buen comportamiento del reo*.



Ufff, su vida depende de su buen comportamiento en una prisión china, qué "sumiso" va a tener que ser el pobrecico...

Espero que esté en aislamiento.


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

http://www.telepolis.com/***-bin/we...osporlabolsa/doc/working/novedades/Zeltia.htm

+ datos... utilizando los barcos de PESCANOVA para sus estudios marinos.  I+D PATRIO.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Si te sirve esta como "aperitivo"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tú aguantas los cortos más que yo, yo los aguanto un día como mucho, pierdes algo pero te evitas "tragarte" completas sesiones como la de hoy, ha sido desmoralizante, ni un puto retroceso digno de ese nombre, subida, subida y más subida, poco cortos han salido ganadores en el ibex hoy.


----------



## Mulder (15 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mulder, no se si estás por ahí y has leído el ladrillo que he escrito más arriba, pero se me acaba de ocurrir una idea.
> 
> Consistiría en elaborar una especie de mapa temporal de las presentaciones de resultados de las distintas empresas, aquí vienen todas:
> 
> ...



Eso es excesivamente complicado, aunque no es lo peor, hay un trabajo que se ha de hacer a mano por narices, poner el sector de cada compañía. A no ser que haya alguna página donde lo especifique.

Se podría hacer con las acciones del Dow, pero tampoco tengo el sector de cada una, aunque solo son 30.

El problema más salvable de todos podría ser el obtener los días de cada presentación de resultados, pero eso depende de como esté hecha la web de earnings, que igual no deja que un s-c-r-i-p-t recoja fechas automáticamente.

Finalmente habría que ver si la web de earnings tendría el mismo ticker que en Yahoo que es de donde recojo datos.

Hacerlo a mano con los valores del Dow sería relativamente fácil, algo trabajoso pero fácil.

De todas formas el análisis sería muy de fundamentales


----------



## Speculo (15 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Tú aguantas los cortos más que yo, yo los aguanto un día como mucho, pierdes algo pero te evitas "tragarte" completas sesiones como la de hoy, ha sido desmoralizante, ni un puto retroceso digno de ese nombre, subida, subida y más subida, poco cortos han salido ganadores en el ibex hoy.



Estiro un poco más los stops y los ajusto al nivel monetario de pérdida asumible, nada más. Te deja una operativa algo más tranquila y, si bien se pierde más que cuando se ajusta el stop al 2%-3%, también es verdad que las operaciones ganadoras son muchísimas más.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> por otro lado Santander reduce autocartera del 1,5% al 0,5%



Hola chicos, hoy se han repartido aquí host**s como panes... : A mi me han dado por todos lados, pero la línea de flotación sigue intacta... :

Esta noticia que ha puesto Bambi, es para mi lo más destacado del día...

Saludos...

PD1: Carolus a por ellos estamos contigo!!!! 
PD2: Superaremos mañana los máximos del año? y los 10.000? Os imagináis con que abriran todos los telediarios?
PD3: Azkuna! me prometiste que no superaríamos en años los 10.000!!! Manifiéstate!!!!
PD4: Quién se pondrá corto antes del 10.000?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso es excesivamente complicado, aunque no es lo peor, hay un trabajo que se ha de hacer a mano por narices, poner el sector de cada compañía. A no ser que haya alguna página donde lo especifique.
> 
> Se podría hacer con las acciones del Dow, pero tampoco tengo el sector de cada una, aunque solo son 30.
> 
> ...



En esa página que te he puesto te trae el listado de tickers por sectores y en la página en que vienen los resultados vienen los tickers y la fecha de. sectores.

Ya verás, voy a intentar hacerlo yo, voy a copiar y pegar en formato texto las páginas a mano y pasaré los datos a excel y luego los filtro, a ver qué tal me sale, esta noche os cuento.

¿No me puedes pasar un programa que copie el texto de las páginas web que le indiques y te lo pase a formato plano? Es que la página donde vienen las empresas sólo trae 20 en cada página y hay que ir pasando cada pagina, copiando, pegando...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola chicos, hoy se han repartido aquí host**s como panes... : A mi me han dado por todos lados, pero la línea de flotación sigue intacta...
> 
> Esta noticia que ha puesto Bambi, es para mi lo más destacado del día...
> 
> ...




Hola, Chris Cornell, yo me llamo Benditaliquidez y soy bajista...

Tómatelo como la frase esa de presentación en alcoholicos/bajistas anónimos o como una petición para tocar en tu banda.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Hola, Chris Cornell, yo me llamo Benditaliquidez y soy bajista...
> 
> Tómatelo como la frase esa de presentación en alcoholicos/bajistas anónimos o como una petición para tocar en tu banda.



Las pérdidas de hoy se salvan con otro concierto como el de Bilbao... , ya tengo bajista hipotecado : así que no me entran bajistas en el grupo...

La gente se reirá del Ibex, pero estamos casi en máximos anuales (nos hemos quedado a 0,36% de igualarlo y al Stoxx le faltan más de 100 puntos... un 3,86%!!!! y al S&P un 3,25%!!!

Saludos...


----------



## crack (15 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> ...
> PD4: Quién se pondrá corto antes del 10.000?



No se... Tonuel? :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2009)

crack dijo:


> No se... Tonuel? :



Tonuel ya ha desistido, dice que bastante hará con mantener los que tiene... :o

Saludos...

Pd: Mañana se confirmará, pero creo que el viernes o el lunes será el día de abrir cortos a discreción...


----------



## Speculo (15 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola chicos, hoy se han repartido aquí host**s como panes... : A mi me han dado por todos lados, pero la línea de flotación sigue intacta... :



Para el que no se acuerde, estos niveles ya se dieron en su día como probables. Se han alcanzado todos y se han superado en algunos casos.
Desde aquí toca algo de caída o cierre de cortos de forma momentánea. No se puede tener una posición abierta si uno se puede ahorrar bastantes puntos y abrirla más arriba. Y no creo que haya zona de descanso ni nada por el estilo. O se sube o se baja, sin medias tintas.

La única pega es que me he metido en un valor que ha subido muy por encima de lo que yo esperaba. 47 céntimos por encima, exactamente


----------



## Kujire (15 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿No me puedes pasar un programa que copie el texto de las páginas web que le indiques y te lo pase a formato plano? Es que la página donde vienen las empresas sólo trae 20 en cada página y hay que ir pasando cada pagina, copiando, pegando...



I can make U a quick&dirty job boy send me a pm


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

Nuevo valor en la cartera de DP HF:

10.000ACS entrada 5.25USD

Progenics Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


Wyeth lanza en España 'Relistor' para el tratamiento del estreñimiento inducido por opioides. europapress.es


----------



## crack (15 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel ya ha desistido, dice que bastante hará con mantener los que tiene... :o
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Pd: Mañana se confirmará, pero creo que el viernes o el lunes será el día de abrir cortos a discreción...



No me digas que se ha rendido... en fin... si los mantiene al final les sacará tajada. 

Lo que no se es si le compensará las úlceras e infartos sufridos...


----------



## donpepito (15 Jul 2009)

Kujire.. aquí tienes el roadshow... pronto veremos los 10.00USD en está cot.

http://files.shareholder.com/downlo...01fa-fe6d-42e6-87ec-8cb14c401679/roadshow.pdf


----------



## Speculo (15 Jul 2009)

Por cierto, a ver si salen ahora todos esos que pregonan a los cuatro vientos que la bolsa sube cuando el VIX baja y viceversa. Porque hoy el VIX, como se descuiden, sube más que el S&P.


----------



## rosonero (15 Jul 2009)

Madre mía!!!!!!! O se cortan un poco o cierran en los 940 :

Si cierran en 940, desengañémonos: _Ibex rules_, Ibex hace máximos y el SP le sigue cual corderito


----------



## Mulder (15 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> En esa página que te he puesto te trae el listado de tickers por sectores y en la página en que vienen los resultados vienen los tickers y la fecha de. sectores.
> 
> Ya verás, voy a intentar hacerlo yo, voy a copiar y pegar en formato texto las páginas a mano y pasaré los datos a excel y luego los filtro, a ver qué tal me sale, esta noche os cuento.
> 
> ¿No me puedes pasar un programa que copie el texto de las páginas web que le indiques y te lo pase a formato plano? Es que la página donde vienen las empresas sólo trae 20 en cada página y hay que ir pasando cada pagina, copiando, pegando...



Está curl:

cURL and libcurl

Hay versión para guindorss y para MS-DOS, con esto me bajo yo los quotes de Yahoo, aunque en versión para Linux (Debian Sid).

Con algún s-c-r-i-p-t se podrían bajar todas las páginas automáticamente.

El problema luego es parsearlas (analizarlas) para sacar la información que quieres, cosa que se podría hacer con otro s-c-r-i-p-t, como el contenido es el mismo para todas basta con un solo s-c-r-i-p-t al que se le van pasando las páginas. Aunque supongo que tu querrás toda la info de apertura, cierre, máximos y mínimos:

Yahoo data download

En ese link explica como bajar los datos de Yahoo (otro s-c-r-i-p-t)

Yo pienso que sigue siendo un montonazo de información que procesar y cruzar, lo veo bastante difícil, sobre todo si los tickers de ambas webs no son los mismos, cosa que suele ocurrir, por experiencia, aunque normalmente ocurre con acciones europeas.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Está curl:
> 
> cURL and libcurl
> 
> ...



Ya verás tú la que voy a liar con la funcion "buscarv" del excel, deja, deja, estoy esperando que me conteste Kujire que creo que tiene datos, así me ahorro trabajo.


----------



## Alexandros (15 Jul 2009)

*PD2: Superaremos mañana los máximos del año? y los 10.000? Os imagináis con que abriran todos los telediarios?*

Hola a todos.

¡Madre mia! ¿Ya estamos en casi en máximos? Parecía ayer cuando comentabamos a las dos semanas del rebotón primaveral que nos teníamos que poner bermudas, shorts y tanga. Tirando del hilo me reía de Susana Criado diciendo aquello de: "el rebote podría durar semanas, incluso meses".

Pues nada, aquí estamos, espero que lo hayáis aprovechado y si podéis coger algún euro/dolar/piastra egipcia de los últimos coletazos pues mejor.

Como dice LCASC, si tocamos máximos saldrá en los telediarios y ese será el momento perfecto para que los abuelos de turno que ganaron dinero vayan a la oficina del Santander de barrio y digan: "Oiga, tengo los ahorrillos aquí muertos de asco y he pensado que como ya nos estamos recuperando pues podríamos hacer algo con ellos"

Que siga la fiesta, que suban el KOSPI , que los megabancos se coman los unos a los otros en un proceso de fagocitosis suicida pero hamijos oyentes del minuto de oro en Capital no se confien, no hagan caso a los analistos _yanosestamosrecuperandoistas_ hay muchas preguntas que responder este Otoño
*
¿Donde están los 9 billones de dolares?*​
_All right, what about the $1 trillion-plus expansion of the Federal Reserve’s balance sheet since *last September*? Have you conducted any investigations regarding that?_

_So I’m asking you if your agency has in fact, according to Bloomberg, extended $9 trillion in credit, which by the way works out to $30,000 for every single men, women, and child in this country. I’d like to know if you’re not responsible for investigating that, who is?_

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uUreWxKGOkY&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uUreWxKGOkY&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sabe-donde-han-ido-parar-los-9-trillones.html

Yo os desvelaré la respuesta conforeros: para salvar a los megabancos en Noviembre 08 se repartió una cantidad monstruosa de dinero que se invirtió en MIERDA, en BASURA FINANCIERA, HEDGE FOUNDS, BONOS DEL TESORO. POSICIONES CORTAS hasta Marzo y POSICONES LARGAS hasta hoy y dios sabe que. Goldman Sachs y toda esa gentuza sabían perféctamente lo que iba a ocurrir y por codiciosos merecen que toda esta montaña rusa piramidal caiga como el excremento de una paloma moribunda sobre las cúpulas de la Sagrada Basílica del Pilar de Zaragoza.

Tenéis que perdonar mis modales, pero es que tengo en mis manos (encuadernado y todo) el informe LEAP entero (el que quiera que me lo pida y le doy el enlace) y me pongo enfermo ver como los putos indices suben cuando el mundo se esta yendo a tomar a por saco. Unos me dirán que si Fibonacci, que si los ciclos que si tal y cual. Lo que me repatalea es ver como las estoy pasando putas y con mis impuestos están regalando el dinero a los bancos para luego volver a meterlo en la maldita bolsa. Me jode y me siento engañado. Lo siento, es superior a mis fuerzas.


P.D: Para desengrasar de esta simple disertación voy a sacar la bola de cristal otra vez y os pondré unas imagenes de Tonuel en pleno Octubre 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rm81LSKJC2k&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rm81LSKJC2k&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​

Siento no poder aportar más que opiniones pesimistas y algún dato suelto a este magnífico hilo.

Un saludo a todos y por favor, véndanme (o comprenme visto la cantidad de cortos que hay en este hilo) y váyanse de vacaciones ustedes que pueden.​


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes
Yo sigo corto en 9250.
Es poca pasta y vence en el otoño,así que...

Respecto a los resultados de las empresas,según veo en CNBC:
-Intel y DEll aceptables
-Golddmann Sachhss "Increíbles" y debido al trading.
-H&M,J&J y valores industrales...pérdidas.
Durante el 1T escondieron toda la mierda que pudieron bajo la alfombra.Ahora,en el 2T unos podrán esconderla y otros no.
Eso sí,el "broteverdismo"me temo que puede terminar.
Los datos de venta de viviendas siguen flojeando.Los precios y los embargos hacen estragos.
Mi estrategia hasta ahora es esperar ver una tendencia clara en el DJI
-La línea de tendencia bajista principal (y de largo plazo) está bastante por encima del precio actual (10700aprox.)
-Hoy es el primer día que se rebasa con claridad la MM200

Los datos económicos se los pasan por el ojal,y si los bancos se van a centrar en el trading como GS,lo tenemos complicado.
Esperaré al primer fibo del total de la bajada que está en 9460 aprox,para abrir cortos.Suponiendo que sigamos subiendo.Mientras surfearé en el intradía.

Es extraño que siga subiendo,MACD sigue bajista,sigue la divergencia precio/volumen,y la subida en arco,rematada en un canal convergente,suelen acabar en caída fulminante.
El HHCH,está roto.
Aún así sigo siendo bajista.La bolsa "está cara"en PER.
Y aún le falta superar los máximos anuales DJI 9063 Ibex 10020.Esa es la piedra de toque
Saludos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Jul 2009)

Mulder, ni idea de cómo se utiliza el Curl, como no me lo expliques...

He descargado un ejecutable, lo ejecuto y me sale brevemente una especie de "command" que luego desaparece, no dura en pantalla ni un segundo.

:

Al final tendré que hacerlo a mano y me pasará como siempre, que los resultados no son significativos.


----------



## tonuel (15 Jul 2009)

A mi me huele que esta subida no va a durar mucho... aunque pensándolo bien el rango 10000-10200 será un buen momento para meter unos cortos... por la honrilla y tal... 


*"Le metí al botas en máximos"* les contaré a mis nietos... aunque lo de los 9000,9400, 9500 y 9700 igual lo pase por alto... 




Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (15 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> En esa página que te he puesto te trae el listado de tickers por sectores y en la página en que vienen los resultados vienen los tickers y la fecha de. sectores.
> 
> Ya verás, voy a intentar hacerlo yo, voy a copiar y pegar en formato texto las páginas a mano y pasaré los datos a excel y luego los filtro, a ver qué tal me sale, esta noche os cuento.
> 
> ¿No me puedes pasar un programa que copie el texto de las páginas web que le indiques y te lo pase a formato plano? Es que la página donde vienen las empresas sólo trae 20 en cada página y hay que ir pasando cada pagina, copiando, pegando...



¿Algo así, pero con cualquier campo del valor?

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/d/quote...C+SAN.MC+SYV.MC+TL5.MC+TRE.MC+UNF.MC=snd1l1yr


Por favor, sin besos, sin besos... :o


----------



## tonuel (15 Jul 2009)

¿Cómo va el volumen por Wall Street...? 



Saludos


----------



## carvil (15 Jul 2009)

Ya estamos cerca del objetivo para hoy 932


Tranquilidad........el rastrojo esta asegurado 


Salu2


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Jul 2009)

Creo que es momento de confesar que estoy largo, no tenía previsto decirlo hasta mañana porque no quería tener el honor de haber perdido corto y largo en el mismo día.









Eso sí, me puse largo casi a última hora por pura desesperación, si el S&P cierra más o menos donde está habré salvado con nota un día difícil.

El dato de mañana del paro supongo que no se habrá filtrado, así que lo importante es conocer el calendario de presentación de resultados y ver en qué orden presentan los distintos sectores.

Banca (fantasía contable, ayudas), mayoristas (reposición de inventarios)---> peligro de subidas.

Empresas más cercanas al consumidor, distribuidoras, comerciales, petroleras----> al menos es posible ver bajadas.

Yo voy a volver a ponerme corto antes del dato del paro, como salga bueno me pego un tiro...

ED: bueno, todavía pueden salir datos malos de aquí a mañana...


----------



## Stuyvesant (15 Jul 2009)

Luke, la evolución del dato del paro se conoce durante varios segmentos temporales de la prospección estadistica... hacerlo público solo es un formalismo, así que más te vale estar al tanto de la tendencia...


----------



## tonuel (15 Jul 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> así que más te vale estar al tanto de la tendencia...



¿Y cual es la tendencia..? :


Yo lo único que veo últimemente es un cachondeo... 



SAludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Jul 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Luke, la evolución del dato del paro se conoce durante varios segmentos temporales de la prospección estadistica... hacerlo público solo es un formalismo, así que más te vale estar al tanto de la tendencia...



Sí, sí, eso decía yo la vez anterior, que hicieron lo mismo justo antes de salir el dato del paro, bien arriba recibieron los datos y luego se vino abajo, lo saben de sobra desde días antes, para eso es un dato que se elabora día a día, pero por eso mismo lo pueden subir aunque sepan que es malo, para tener el índice bien arriba antes de la caída.

Bueno, de todas formas es un corto que abriré por cabezonería, hasta un cabezón como yo se da cuenta que el mercado se está llevando por delante a los cortos. :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A mi me huele que esta subida no va a durar mucho... aunque pensándolo bien el rango 10000-10200 será un buen momento para meter unos cortos... por la honrilla y tal...
> 
> *"Le metí al botas en máximos"* les contaré a mis nietos... aunque lo de los 9000,9400, 9500 y 9700 igual lo pase por alto...
> 
> Saludos



Tonuel, para mí el Ibex tiene que corregir en uno de estos 3 sitios:
-9800-10000: Onda4 y pa'bajo a acabar la quinta en 5 subondas.
-10300: 38,2%fibo de toda la bajada desde máximos.
-11400: 50%fibo de toda la bajada desde máximos.

El 61,8% mejor no te lo pongo, pero comienza por 12 y acaba por 514... :

Así que ya sabes, puesto a meterle "al botas", métele con estrategia... 

Saludos...

PD: Para el SAN:
-8,38: 38,2%fibo
-8,82: Máximo de Noviembre08
-9,62: 50%fibo
-10,95: 61,8%fibo :


----------



## tonuel (15 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Bueno, de todas formas es un corto que abriré por cabezonería, hasta un cabezón como yo se da cuenta que el mercado se está llevando por delante a los cortos. :



Se está llevando por delante tanto a largos como cortos... no se quien coño inventaria lo de barrer stops, pero le deberian hacer un monumento... :o




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (15 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel, para mí el Ibex tiene que corregir en uno de estos 3 sitios:
> -*9800-10000*: Onda4 y pa'bajo a acabar la quinta en 5 subondas.
> -*10300*: 38,2%fibo de toda la bajada desde máximos.
> -*11400*: 50%fibo de toda la bajada desde máximos.
> ...



Estoy pensando en que podemos llegar a máximos históricos antes de fin de año... echen unas lineas y verán... :




P.D.: A ver si lo lee el botas y actua en consecuencia...


Saludos


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (15 Jul 2009)

Y digo yo... si me meto ahora tal y como está la bolsa, de aquí a final de año que se espera?, más que nada por no cagarla como un pringado.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2009)

ErToxoNuncaBaha dijo:


> Y digo yo... si me meto ahora tal y como está la bolsa, de aquí a final de año que se espera?, más que nada por no cagarla como un pringado.



Tire líneas, saque fibos, recuente ondas, lea foros, escuche analistas, vea intereconomía, y cuando saque una conclusión de hacia donde se moverá el mercado, haga exactamente todo lo contrario... a mi me iría de fábula... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (15 Jul 2009)

ErToxoNuncaBaha dijo:


> Y digo yo... si me meto ahora tal y como está la bolsa, de aquí a final de año que se espera?, más que nada por no cagarla como un pringado.



A final de año estará a medio desplomar... lo que está dudando ahora todo el mundo es desde la altura a la que lo va a hacer... 



Saludos


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (15 Jul 2009)

Ok, pues el dinero en el banco está mejor


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Jul 2009)

Para mañana hay gente apostando fuerte por el rojillo

SPX @ 931 (8)
NDX @ 1497 (6)
DAX @ 4936 (1)
Eurostox @ 2450 (1)

Buenas noches ^__^!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2009)

Mulder, una pregunta:
Una vez nos puso como iban la compra-venta de contratos tanto de manos fuertes como de gacelillas... como anda el tema?

Gracias adelantadas. Un saludo...


----------



## Stuyvesant (15 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A final de año estará a medio desplomar... lo que está dudando ahora todo el mundo es desde la altura a la que lo va a hacer...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos





Por dios Tonuel, calla, calla....


----------



## Stuyvesant (15 Jul 2009)

Si esto no revienta en Noviembre, en fin de año podemos fliparlo. Lo raro es que no se vaya al garete a mediados de Septiembre.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jul 2009)

Desde que comenzó la caida a finales de 2007, el estocástico semanal, solo ha dado 3 señales de sobrecompra, la primera vez caimos más de 4000 puntos, la segunda 7000, la tercera la dió la semana pasada y perdimos 700 puntos, que entre ayer y hoy hemos recuperado... a ver como termina esta tercera...

Saludos...


----------



## Stuyvesant (15 Jul 2009)

Bueno, yo utilizo mi método propio. Solo quedan datos negativos de aquí a fin de año, por no decir penosos, así que la cosa está clara. Y teniendo en cuenta que es un buen momento para romper aguas, con toda la gente en sus marcas y las ayudas institucionales fresquitas, se avecina un aterrizaje de panza y sin ruedas. Después de unas navidades blancas en las cuentas de la empresas que sobrevivan al chapuzón de Septiembre, la cosa en 2010 va a parecer un Slalom Special pero con mojones de cemento armado.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder, una pregunta:
> Una vez nos puso como iban la compra-venta de contratos tanto de manos fuertes como de gacelillas... como anda el tema?
> 
> Gracias adelantadas. Un saludo...



Si esperas 5 minutos te pongo un gráfico, que estoy haciendo varias cosas a la vez y me lío.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Jul 2009)

Bastante más de cinco minutos después... (se me cerró todo, excel y explorador 

Son las posiciones del Mini-SP500, las del SP500 las tengo que revisar, las pongo en 5 minutos 







Sólo tengo los datos hasta el día 7 de este mes.

Lo de las fechas de resultados de las empresas ya lo dejo para mañana...


----------



## Mulder (16 Jul 2009)

A los buenos días!



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder, una pregunta:
> Una vez nos puso como iban la compra-venta de contratos tanto de manos fuertes como de gacelillas... como anda el tema?
> 
> Gracias adelantadas. Un saludo...



Realmente son las posiciones abiertas el martes de cada semana en el mini-S&P 500.

Aquí están, son los de junio y el único de julio que tengo:

06/02/09
ESPEC: 546957-L 412455-S
57.00% 42.99%
COMMR: 2075590-L 2051061-S 
57.00% 42.99%
PARTI: 188858-L 347889-S
35.18% 64.81%

06/16/09
ESPEC: 562288-L 381319-S 
59.58% 40.41%
COMMR: 2493117-L 2557123-S 
49.36% 50.63%
PARTI: 224878-L 341841-S
39.68% 60.31%

06/23/09
ESPEC: 477880-L 284687-S 
62.66% 37.33%
COMMR: 1694227-L 1788461-S 
48.64% 51.35%
PARTI: 179493-L 278452-S
39.19% 60.80%

06/30/09
ESPEC: 464033-L 306886-S 
60.19% 39.80%
COMMR: 1765087-L 1767355-S 
49.96% 50.03%
PARTI: 158689-L 313569-S
33.60% 66.39%

07/07/09
ESPEC: 477377-L 374555-S
56.03% 43.96%
COMMR: 1819524-L 1805149-S 
50.19% 49.80%
PARTI: 179779-L 296976-S
37.70% 62.29%


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Jul 2009)

Buenos dias gacelillas.

Veo que seguis en el casino... mis vacaciones estan a punto de terminar, asi que aprovechare estos dos ultimos dias que me quedan (estoy en Baviera). 

Carolus, yo en tu lugar no podria dormir, ja ja ja, aunque es cierto que el problema lo tienen ellos, a ver si encuentras un buen modo de solucionarlo.

Para los demas, felices plusvalias.


----------



## pyn (16 Jul 2009)

Buenos dias a tod@s,
a ver para dónde tira este circo hoy.


----------



## Bambi (16 Jul 2009)

buenos días, pronósticos, que son gratis: leve bajada inicial por recogida de beneficios y luego a probar los 10000 a ver si esto va en serio o no, creo que deberíamos rebotar ahí, la duda es cuanto, en cualquier caso si al acabar la jornada seguimos en torno a 9900 sería señal de bastante solidez


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenos días a todos!.

Mulder, lo de parti, que es lo que significa¿?


----------



## pyn (16 Jul 2009)

¿Particulares?


----------



## Mulder (16 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Buenos días a todos!.
> 
> Mulder, lo de parti, que es lo que significa¿?



PARTI = Particulares
ESPEC = Especuladores, es decir hedge funds y especuladores que meten mucho dinero en beneficio propio.
COMMR= Institucionales, grandes bancos, sobre todo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jul 2009)

Venga, quienes seguimos estando bajistas¿?.

Yo sigo estando bajistas, y ustedes?


----------



## Bambi (16 Jul 2009)

fuera de MTS a 23.78, en preapertura han estado a 23.82 pero han vuelto rápido a 23,75 así que he ido a amarrar, eran 9,5% de beneficio ya


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Venga, quienes seguimos estando bajistas¿?.
> 
> Yo sigo estando bajistas, y ustedes?



yo alcista...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Jul 2009)

Buenos Dias
¿Que pasa con zeltia que sigue en preapertura?
Quiero ver el desplome en vivo

Hay una posicion de 4 millones de titulos en venta....


----------



## Bambi (16 Jul 2009)

auténtico y genuino pánico vendedor, eso pasa en Zeltia


----------



## Deudor (16 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Venga, quienes seguimos estando bajistas¿?.
> 
> Yo sigo estando bajistas, y ustedes?



Yo bajista sin stops. Hasta perderlo todo.

¡Tonuel esquirol, traidor!

Vergüenza del espíritu del oso.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Jul 2009)

Pero por que sigue en preapertura? Quiero que empieze la fiesta,menos mal que no me entro la orden....

Susana Criado de intereconomia se tiene que estar tirando de los pelos, decia que tenia muchas compradas,se a tirado la muy zorra calentando el valor toda la semana.... la de pillados que va a dejar el valor jajajajaja

Esta por 3.85 con posi de venta de casi 4 millones....

Igual pongo una orden de compra a 2 euros o 1,5 por si hay autentico panico


----------



## tonuel (16 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Venga, quienes seguimos estando bajistas¿?.
> 
> Yo sigo estando bajistas, y ustedes?



Yo estoy bajista para variar... pero necesito que algún experto me diga que el gráfico del SAN es alcista hasta los 12€ por lo menos... gracias... 



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Jul 2009)

Buenos días
Malos datos de Sony Ericcson para desayunar que pesan en el mercado.No han sido los únicos.
Nokia los saca a las 12:00
Tengo que mirar algo sobre CITI y linkarlo.
Toi surfeando.He abierto un corto Ibex 9874
Saludos.
Mixtables,sigo bajista


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jul 2009)

Joder que tropa, la bolsa subiendo y aqui todos bajistas. .

Yo creo que la bolsa bajará por fundamentales, coño, que no puede ser que el SAN, tras ampliación después de ampliación, esté a casi 9 pavos coño.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Jul 2009)

seguimos bajistas pero agazapaos para que no nos den mas palos como el de ayer


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jul 2009)

Joder, que los futuros siguen subiendo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenos días
> Malos datos de Sony Ericcson para desayunar que pesan en el mercado.No han sido los únicos.
> Nokia los saca a las 12:00
> Tengo que mirar algo sobre CITI y linkarlo.
> ...



De Carpatos:



> Presenta pérdidas de 213 millones de euros con una caída de las ventas del 40%. Su márgenes se han reducido de un 23% a cerca de un 14%. Mantiene sus previsiones para su mercado, con contracción del 10% para el 2009 y cree que el resto del año seguirá siendo difícil.
> 
> Hay que ver, a Sony últimamente no le sale una a derechas...


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Jul 2009)

Cerrado corto en 9867

0,1% de pírrica victoria.
Los usanos a punto de girarse al verde.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (16 Jul 2009)

me he salido con cuantiosas perdidas en mis cortos del bbva


de hecho todo lo que había ganado en el último més, casí 1000 euros


en fin


otra vez será:


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (16 Jul 2009)

si quereis un buen indicador


he vendido mis cortos a 9,65 en el BBVA


ese srá el punto en el cual no será traspasado y empezará a bajar desde allí


es infalible oye


----------



## Bambi (16 Jul 2009)

otra vez será blackhole, esa es la actitud y lo que nos diferencia de otra gente: el saber aceptar que puede haber pérdidas e incertidumbre que a otros en cuanto algo se les sale del plan les tiemblan las piernas y no salen de los depósitos al 3%...

Hannibal:

09:23 Sociedad de Bolsas amplía el rango estático de Zeltia

Sociedad de Bolsas ha decidido ampliar el rango estático de Zeltia al 20%. La farmacéutica gallego sufrió ayer las dudas mostradas por la FDA sobre su compuesto Yondelis para el tratamiento del cáncer de ovario. Sus acciones cayeron un 6,52% a pesar de que la decisión del regulador alimentario y de los medicamentos se conoció al cierre de la sesión. A esta hora, 211.051 posiciones de compra y 3.789.462 de venta


por lo menos algo ha mejorado la cosa, en preapertura vi 4000000 de ventas por 50000 compras


----------



## Deudor (16 Jul 2009)

El problema de los bajistas es el problema de las entidades financieras.
Yo estoy bajista en STOXX, pero hasta que no se hundan los bancos esto no se hunde.
Si volvemos a máximos, y esto tiraparriba, y los estados y BCE siguen inyectando al sistema financiero y los bancos empiezan a dar unos resultados buenos aunque la economía se hunda, la pregunta que me empieza a rondar la cabeza es:
¿Se hundirán antes los estados que los bancos?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> otra vez será blackhole, esa es la actitud y lo que nos diferencia de otra gente: el saber aceptar que puede haber pérdidas e incertidumbre que a otros en cuanto algo se les sale del plan les tiemblan las piernas y no salen de los depósitos al 3%...
> 
> Hannibal:
> 
> ...



Correcto,esta en preapertura en 3,845 que es el 20% menos que el cierre de ayer,la ostia va a ser de espanto.


----------



## tonuel (16 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> ¡Tonuel esquirol, traidor!
> 
> Vergüenza del espíritu del oso.









Deudor dijo:


> Yo bajista sin stops. Hasta perderlo todo.






Acuérdese de guardar algo para poder cambiarse los calzones... :


Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Jul 2009)

Me he equivocado
La noticia es CITosible bancarrota el viernes.
Fracasan negociaciones por el CIT, se acerca bancarrota | Reuters

Otro banco de inversión usano al garete.


----------



## Bambi (16 Jul 2009)

erm...

09:46 El rango estático de Zeltia se amplía ahora al 40%

Después de 45 minutos, la emrpesa gallega continúa sin poder fijar un cambio en su cotización, de ahí que al Sociedad de Bolsas haya decicido ampliar ahora al 40% el rango estático deZeltia. Apenas 15 minutos antes lo había aumentado al 20%.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> El problema de los bajistas es el problema de las entidades financieras.
> Yo estoy bajista en STOXX, pero hasta que no se hundan los bancos esto no se hunde.
> Si volvemos a máximos, y esto tiraparriba, y los estados y BCE siguen inyectando al sistema financiero y los bancos empiezan a dar unos resultados buenos aunque la economía se hunda, la pregunta que me empieza a rondar la cabeza es:
> ¿Se hundirán antes los estados que los bancos?




La risposta, es sí.


----------



## tonuel (16 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> me he salido con cuantiosas perdidas en mis cortos del bbva
> 
> de hecho todo lo que había ganado en el último més, casí 1000 euros
> 
> ...




Lo del BBVA es para mear y no echar ni gota... :o

En fin, dedíquese al golf este verano que le será más provechoso... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (16 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> erm...
> 
> 09:46 El rango estático de Zeltia se amplía ahora al 40%
> 
> Después de 45 minutos, la emrpesa gallega continúa sin poder fijar un cambio en su cotización, de ahí que al Sociedad de Bolsas haya decicido ampliar ahora al 40% el rango estático deZeltia. Apenas 15 minutos antes lo había aumentado al 20%.



Menudo sello me voy a cascar hoy... jojojo... lo voy desempolvando... 


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> erm...
> 
> 09:46 El rango estático de Zeltia se amplía ahora al 40%
> 
> Después de 45 minutos, la emrpesa gallega continúa sin poder fijar un cambio en su cotización, de ahí que al Sociedad de Bolsas haya decicido ampliar ahora al 40% el rango estático deZeltia. Apenas 15 minutos antes lo había aumentado al 20%.



Jojojojojo
Esta a 2,885 el 40% menos que ayer,a mi que lo van a tener que ampliar otra vez....


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Jul 2009)

Abierto corto ibex 9925
A ver si engatillo bien...


----------



## pyn (16 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Cerrado corto en 9867
> 
> 0,1% de pírrica victoria.
> Los usanos a punto de girarse al verde.



Pero ¿cúando abriste ese corto esta mañana? ¿o ayer a ultima hora?


----------



## Bambi (16 Jul 2009)

y efectivamente como se comentó ayer SAN está reduciendo autocartera, si Citigroup confirma resultados positivos y WS tiene otro día absurdo lo mismo compro algunas accionejas al botas a ver si atacamos los 10000, con permiso de Tonuel claro


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Pero ¿cúando abriste ese corto esta mañana? ¿o ayer a ultima hora?



Esta mañana.
Casi me pillo los dedos.Yahoo iba con un retardo de casi 1 minuto sobre el tiempo-real.


----------



## tonuel (16 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> y efectivamente como se comentó ayer SAN está reduciendo autocartera, si Citigroup confirma resultados positivos y WS tiene otro día absurdo lo mismo compro algunas accionejas al botas a ver si atacamos los 10000, con permiso de Tonuel claro



Así me gusta... que el gran público vea con buenos ojitos los papeles del tito... 



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Jul 2009)

Vendido corto en 9883
2,1% pamí pamí!!

Esto está muy brusco y no termino de verlo claro.Esperaré un ratito y si mejora me vuelvo a tirar a la piscina.


----------



## Deudor (16 Jul 2009)

Vaya caida.
¿Nadie dice nada?


----------



## Rocket (16 Jul 2009)

Dale Tonuel! 

Zeltia apunta a caídas del 40% tras el rechazo a Yondelis - 16/07/09 - 1409239 - elEconomista.es



> Zeltia apunta a caídas del 40% tras el rechazo a Yondelis
> elEconomista.es / R. Gutiérrez / P. Vegas
> 16/07/2009 - 10:10
> 0 comentarios
> ...


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Vaya caida.
> ¿Nadie dice nada?



Pues que en teoría toca remontar right now.Peaso volatilidad!!

Toca tambien resultados de JPMorgan,Google,etc.Hoy puede ser un día bastante rarito.
Edito:
A ver si puede con los 9895


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (16 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo del BBVA es para mear y no echar ni gota... :o
> 
> En fin, dedíquese al golf este verano que le será más provechoso...
> 
> ...



por lo menos eso sí

voy mejorando bastante con el golf, supongo que de aquí a un mes tendré nivel para empezar campeonatos

este finde me piro a aranjuez a jugar


----------



## tonuel (16 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> por lo menos eso sí
> 
> voy mejorando bastante con el golf, supongo que de aquí a un mes tendré nivel para empezar campeonatos
> 
> este finde me piro a aranjuez a jugar



Aranjuez es de pobres... véngase a Valencia... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (16 Jul 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Jojojojojo
> Esta a 2,885 el 40% menos que ayer,a mi que lo van a tener que ampliar otra vez....



Zeltia a 2,50€... :



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Jul 2009)

Abre zeltia 5 minutos y la chapan otra vez,caida del 45% y aluvion de ventas.


----------



## tonuel (16 Jul 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Abre zeltia 5 minutos y la chapan otra vez,caida del 45% y aluvion de ventas.



Está abierto, ahora a 2,60€... ¿nadie se anima...? 



Saludos


----------



## Deudor (16 Jul 2009)

Dentro de Zeltia pajugar.




Ya palmo.


----------



## donpepito (16 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.

Esta caída de ZELTIA es de pobres.. como diria TONUEL... en USA... cualquier farma, hubiese caído un 60% / 70% en apertura.

Visita a los 2,41€


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Jul 2009)

Orden en zeltia a 2,4


----------



## pyn (16 Jul 2009)

Jejeje anda que no os pica el dedo, especuladores!


----------



## donpepito (16 Jul 2009)

ZELTIA, se puede ir a menos de 1,00€ ... en SEPTIEMBRE la FDA, decide si aprueban o no el medicamento.. y ya hemos comprobado, cual ha sido su valoración, 14 vs 1 

MarketCAP para abajo y necesidad de ampliación de capital... hay que recordar que YONDELIS era la esperanza de la compañia y el mercado USA ... su salvación.


Aunque hoy recupera los 3,00€ ... para no echar a los grandes del valor.


----------



## aksarben (16 Jul 2009)

No hay CFDs vendidos para ZELTIA en R4 .

El tiempo real es la risa, salta constantemente de 2,00 a 3,00...


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Jul 2009)

Bueno,ya tenemos 2 mínimos y máximos para dilucidar.Y no lo tengo nada claro.

Como haga una cuña hoy vemos los 10000.A no ser que algo se *oda en WS.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Jul 2009)

Se me escapo Zeltia vivaaaa
Felicidades a los que las cojieron abajo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Jul 2009)

Cómo mola cuando se amplía el gráfico de la cotización por arriba o por abajo y va en la dirección que tú quieres.

Lo malo es cuando va en dirección contraria, que ya me ha pasado alguna vez...


----------



## pyn (16 Jul 2009)

Ya le han dado al botón... pa los 10.000 que nos vamos.


----------



## HayQueHacerAlgoYa (16 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Cómo mola cuando se amplía el gráfico de la cotización por arriba o por abajo y va en la dirección que tú quieres.
> 
> Lo malo es cuando va en dirección contraria, que ya me ha pasado alguna vez...




Pues así estoy yo,  con un corto abierto que ya me da mal rollo pero con la
megadivergencia del macd en grafico diario me voy a esperar a ver que pasa.


----------



## tonuel (16 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Ya le han dado al botón... pa los 10.000 que nos vamos.



Entrad, entrad... gacelillas... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Jul 2009)

"Zeltia lleva toda la vida investigando sobre componentes marinos anticancerígenos y ha conseguido aprobar uno, pero con un potencial de venta pequeño. El medicamento aplicable al cáncer de ovario tiene mucho más potencia de venta y siempre se ha especulado con este potencial, por eso cualquier noticia sobre el medicamento hace variar mucho el precio de este valor, que es muy especulativo.

*La empresa, si no tiene este medicamento, no tiene nada*".


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Jul 2009)

Llevamos 800 puntos de subida en tres sesiones y media, casi un 9%.

Mira que estaba bajista, pero es que ahora me da auténtico pánico ponerme corto, como mucho cerraré largos antes del dato del paro, me estoy pasando al lado oscuro, pero es que ya veo los 10.000 en las posis, joder.


----------



## tonuel (16 Jul 2009)

He visto los 10000... :


----------



## Bambi (16 Jul 2009)

Ibex toca los 10000, Santander supera los 8.9 y marca nuevos máximos anuales


----------



## Bayne (16 Jul 2009)

Subidón subidón subidóoooooon...


----------



## pyn (16 Jul 2009)

Ale tonuel ahí lo tienes en 10.000.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Jul 2009)

Los 10mil jajajajaja


----------



## tonuel (16 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Ale tonuel ahí lo tienes en 10.000.



Pues ya ves... 


Saludos


----------



## HayQueHacerAlgoYa (16 Jul 2009)

Esa porquería del Yondelis no vale para nada....


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Jul 2009)

a ver si llega al 10050 y le abro un corto para inagurar nuestro nuevo paradigma economico
llego! corto con dos minis...desearme suerte


----------



## Bambi (16 Jul 2009)

"Los mercados internacionales han reaccionado con fuerza a la publicación de los resultados de JP Morgan. El banco estadounidense ha anunciado que su beneficio aumentó un 36% en el segundo trimestre, hasta 2.720 millones de dólares.

El Ibex 35 ha superado ampliamente los 10.000 puntos, con ascensos de más del 1%."


----------



## donpepito (16 Jul 2009)

Ya queda un poquito menos para los 11.000 .... ZELTIA solo puede recortar... hoy cerrarán en 3,00€ ... dando confianza en la recuperación y mañana de nuevo down! -10%


----------



## Bayne (16 Jul 2009)

Próximo destino SAN 9.30, BBVA 10.33


----------



## Bambi (16 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues ya ves...
> 
> 
> Saludos



¿pero tu no estabas corto? :


----------



## donpepito (16 Jul 2009)

Hoy.... el POCOYO INC... se ha ido de vacaciones.

2,44€ precio de cierre primer round.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Jul 2009)

Ale, ya estoy fuera, no aguantaba más, seguro que me arrepiento, pero bueno, he arreglado la pifia de ayer con los cortos.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Jul 2009)

fuera en 10015 +35 points por contrato ,ole!


----------



## Stuyvesant (16 Jul 2009)

<div align="center">




</div>


----------



## bah (16 Jul 2009)




----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Jul 2009)

Esto ya es serio,al primer recorte me meto largo a saco con toda la tropa.
Estoy viendo ACS,Bankinter,Telefonica y Iberdrola.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Jul 2009)

Por lo menos hoy ha sido posible ganar dinero con largos y con cortos, pero es que lo de ayer fue para llorar, ayer la bajada máxima durante la sesión fue de 50 puntos...


----------



## Bambi (16 Jul 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Esto ya es serio,al primer recorte me meto largo a saco con toda la tropa.
> Estoy viendo ACS,Bankinter,Telefonica y Iberdrola.



Telefonica e Iberdrola son muy lentorras, no te metas si no es para medio-largo plazo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Jul 2009)

a mi hoy me siguen atizando en el popu y en el SAN-grante ...en el BBVA ya me salto el STOP ...pero en fin hay que tener paciencia...la proxima semana vendra la revancha
los 10.000 tienen que salir en los titulares del fin de semana asi que si se pierden pues probare largos rapidos


----------



## donpepito (16 Jul 2009)

Los gestores de _DP HF_ señalan que los mercados "tienen fuerza para seguir tirando, ya que el riesgo al alza es menor que a la baja, y el mercado tiene fuerza. Ante cualquier retroceso que se produzca se aprovecharía para tomar posiciones, en el "Botas"


----------



## Bambi (16 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los gestores de _DP HF_ señalan que los mercados "tienen fuerza para seguir tirando, ya que el riesgo al alza es menor que a la baja, y el mercado tiene fuerza. Ante cualquier retroceso que se produzca se aprovecharía para tomar posiciones, en el "Botas"



hombre, otra gacela ¿leyó mi post de antes?


----------



## donpepito (16 Jul 2009)

De nuevo la sombra de FILESA... 

*PERPLEJIDAD ENTRE LAS GRANDES CONSTRUCTORAS ESPAÑOLAS*
Sacyr obtiene un aval público (CESCE) de $400 millones para el Canal de Panamá


----------



## Mulder (16 Jul 2009)

Ayer hacia las 20:00 entré corto en 2450, subió pero no tocó mi stop, hoy he empezado ganando desde la apertura y he asegurado la comisión, ya le ganaba 16 puntos, cuando de repente se ha girado y se ha ido fuerte hacia arriba y me han ventilado el stop.

Gano 2 puntos, suficiente para la comisión sí, pero es que llevo toda la maldita semana de esta guisa y me estoy cansando.

Como mañana, el lunes y el martes sigamos subiendo me voy a poner largo oficialmente, pero aun sigo pensando que esta subida es de pega.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Jul 2009)

Lo que empiezo a tener claro cristalino es que cada vez que empieza a haber noticias de hedge funds que se posicionan cortos en algun valor este se dispara hacia arriba...mirad al popular....me lo dejare apuntado para la proxima vez


----------



## donpepito (16 Jul 2009)

Subidón CODERE.... ya me había mosqueado que UBS comprara hace unos minutos dos posis a 5,19€ -1500x2 y sigue comprando....


----------



## donpepito (16 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> Lo que empiezo a tener claro cristalino es que cada vez que empieza a haber noticias de hedge funds que se posicionan cortos en algun valor este se dispara hacia arriba...mirad al popular....me lo dejare apuntado para la proxima vez



Esta hipotesis... siempre la he expresado.... muy sospechoso!


----------



## Caída a Plomo (16 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ayer hacia las 20:00 entré corto en 2450, subió pero no tocó mi stop, hoy he empezado ganando desde la apertura y he asegurado la comisión, ya le ganaba 16 puntos, cuando de repente se ha girado y se ha ido fuerte hacia arriba y me han ventilado el stop.
> 
> Gano 2 puntos, suficiente para la comisión sí, pero es que llevo toda la maldita semana de esta guisa y me estoy cansando.
> 
> Como mañana, el lunes y el martes sigamos subiendo me voy a poner largo oficialmente, pero aun sigo pensando que esta subida es de pega.



La subida será de pega y todo lo que tú quieras, pero la realidad es que estando largo se va ganando pasta sin necesidad de estar entrando / saliendo con lo que eso conlleva de comisiones. Simplemente dejando pasar el tiempo.

Cuando toque estar corto, pues se venden todas las posiciones largas y se pone uno corto y listo, pero estar haciendo el ganso cuando la tendencia en el espacio temporal en el que nos encontramos ahora mismo es clarísimamente alcista, es simplemente ganas de jugarsela y despreciar la pasta.

Un novatillo


----------



## HayQueHacerAlgoYa (16 Jul 2009)

Pues a ese 10.000 con los americanos viniendo en rojo no le veo yo mucho futuro... por mi bien...


----------



## donpepito (16 Jul 2009)

Hoy hay cierre en verde en WS.... el IBEX es un visionario y cerrará por encima de los 10k!


----------



## Deudor (16 Jul 2009)

Vendidas las 500 Zeltias que compré pa jugar. Se puede poner feo, paso de rollos.


----------



## Deudor (16 Jul 2009)

El popular tiene que estar machacando cortos como un loco.


----------



## Speculo (16 Jul 2009)

Esta mañana cerré mi posición en el BBVA.
Una cosa es creer que esto va a bajar y otra muy diferente es perder cada día un 3% hasta que caiga.
Y hoy no parece que vaya a ser diferente, así que cierro y a recuperar con otra cosa.


----------



## HayQueHacerAlgoYa (16 Jul 2009)

Pues ahora es cuando va a bajar de hecho ya hemos perdido el 10mil


----------



## donpepito (16 Jul 2009)

Con el "Tito" no se juega...

Historia de una columna - Desde Jamaica


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Jul 2009)

yo estoy cargando largos a 9955 asi que ya ves tu la fe que tengo en ver bajadas...hasta el martes na de na


----------



## Hank Scorpio (16 Jul 2009)

Bueno creo que los resultados del sector bancario, no terminan de encajar:

Hoy por ejemplo:

Nokia 66% menos:
Nokia profit drops 66 percent in 2Q - Yahoo! Finance

Marriot 76% menos:
Marriott 2Q profit declines 76 percent - Yahoo! Finance

Y los de Harley siguen igual, a peor:
Harley-Davidson deepens cuts as 2Q profit tumbles - Yahoo! Finance

Y de repente:

Un 36% más en JPM:
JPMorgan Chase posts 2Q profit, surpasses Street - Yahoo! Finance


Creo que bueno reflexionar que los resultados de la economía real siguen bajo mínimos, en cambio el sector bancario gracias a la nueva regulación contable "suben". 
El único que parece que se salvo de la quema es Intel.


----------



## donpepito (16 Jul 2009)

Yo sigo pensando que JPMORGAN dará de nuevo alas a los mercados hoy.


----------



## Bambi (16 Jul 2009)

al cierre de WS dan resultados Google e IBM también 

HayQueHacerAlgoYa: los 10000 quedan bonitos pero el soporte ahora es 9880


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Jul 2009)

yo creo que todo tiene que ver con los vencimientos del viernes..manipulacion tras manipulacion hasta la burbuja final


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Jul 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Bueno creo que los resultados del sector bancario, no terminan de encajar:
> 
> Hoy por ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Yo ya lo dije ayer hasta la extenuación, Intel es un mayorista-duopolista (casi monopolista) cuyas ventas suben porque sus clientes ya habían agotado sus inventarios y que se ven obligados a hacer pedidos para producir lo mínimo indispensable.

Para saber hasta dónde llegará esta subida hay que estudiar en serio el calendario de presentación de resultados POR SECTORES, todo lo relacionado con el cliente final, es decir, con el empleo y el consumo, va a dar resultados malos o no tan buenos.

En 15 minutos los datos de empleo, no me voy a atrever a abrir cortos pero la ocasión creo que lo merece, ya veremos qué pasa, hay demasiada euforia, o sale dato claramente bueno o bajamos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Jul 2009)

Del artículo sobre el aval de Sacyr que puso DP:



> CESCE es de propiedad mayoritariamente pública (50,25%), y está especializada en la cobertura de riesgos de impago derivados de la venta de productos y servicios de empresas españolas en el exterior. Su función es especialmente importante en los países en vías de desarrollo, donde los riesgos de cualquier operación económica son más elevados y, por tanto, sus servicios más solicitados. Las condiciones bajo las que asegura CESCE se atienen, además de a razones estrictamente comerciales, a las indicaciones políticas emanadas del ministerio de Economía, “indicación” que se da por descontada en el caso del aval a Sacyr.
> 
> Tratándose de una oferta tan a la baja como la formulada por la firma que preside Luis del Rivero, que en opinión de los expertos topará con problemas de toda índole dada la envergadura de la obra, *el riesgo de fracaso terminaría repercutiendo vía CESCE en los contribuyentes españoles. De hecho, una parte significativa de la deuda pública española se explica por el fracaso de no pocos proyectos asegurados por el ente público, a pesar de lo cual CESCE facilita muy escasa información de los proyectos que respalda. *



¿No os suena a eso de montar una empresa con un capital de 3000 euros, pedir un crédito de 200 millones a una caja de ahorros para comprar un terreno que te recalifica un amiguete, vender los pisos a precio de oro y repartiros la ganancia sin haber arriesgado un duro...?

Y si el negocio sale mal se roba todo lo que se pueda, se cierra la empresa y el fallido se lo come la caja de ahorros-----> el contribuyente.

La historia económica de España de los últimos 30 años resumida.


----------



## donpepito (16 Jul 2009)

Hay muchos casos parecidos con créditos que pagamos todos... ACCIONA, SACYR con su compra de REPSOL... lamentablemente los que vengan... solo cambiaran el nombre de los beneficiados, esto es imparable. :-(


----------



## Hank Scorpio (16 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo ya lo dije ayer hasta la extenuación, Intel es un mayorista-duopolista (casi monopolista) cuyas ventas suben porque sus clientes ya habían agotado sus inventarios y que se ven obligados a hacer pedidos para producir lo mínimo indispensable.
> 
> Para saber hasta dónde llegará esta subida hay que estudiar en serio el calendario de presentación de resultados POR SECTORES, todo lo relacionado con el cliente final, es decir, con el empleo y el consumo, va a dar resultados malos o no tan buenos.
> 
> En 15 minutos los datos de empleo, no me voy a atrever a abrir cortos pero la ocasión creo que lo merece, ya veremos qué pasa, hay demasiada euforia, o sale dato claramente bueno o bajamos.



Además del mercado de procesadores de tipo X86 (Bueno quizá también Chipsets) si es casi monopolio, pero existe mucho más hardware que fabrica Intel en el cual no tiene esa cuota de mercado.

Estoy al tanto de lo de los sectores, y la verdad estoy por hacer lo que dice y empezar con ello. Con el consumo tengo claro cuales se refiere, en cambio con el empleo es referido a la creación de empleo por parte de las más grandes de los EEUU o que?.


----------



## tonuel (16 Jul 2009)

A ver si los datos de subsidios alivian mi ojete... :


La verdad es que el sentimiento alcista mayoritario aumenta mi fe en un pronto amanecer guanil... 



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Jul 2009)

jajajaja estoy por ponerme largo antes del dato...fijo que sube
subio.


----------



## pyn (16 Jul 2009)

¿Cómo están los futuros del Dow?


----------



## tonuel (16 Jul 2009)

Mecagüen todo lo que se menea... :o

522.000... mejor de lo esperado... que alegria...


Saludos :o


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jul 2009)

Edito, porque ya lo ha puesto Tonuel... 

Manda narices que se celebren +522.000 desempleados, simplemente porque los analistas habían descotado datos peores... esto es "la risa"...

Saludos...

PD: Azkuna, recuerdas que me prometiste que el Ibex no volvería a pasar los 10.000 en años...?


----------



## Caída a Plomo (16 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A ver si los datos de subsidios alivian mi ojete... :
> 
> 
> La verdad es que el sentimiento alcista mayoritario aumenta mi fe en un pronto amanecer guanil...
> ...



No creo que desees más que yo un amanecer guanil, yo ya no sé a quien poner velas


----------



## pyn (16 Jul 2009)

jajajaja los 11.000 de pepon están mas cerca


----------



## Caída a Plomo (16 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> jajajaja los 11.000 de pepon están mas cerca



Igual hasta se quedó corto


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Jul 2009)

Y ahora es cuando sale Pepon a saludar al forerío...

Edito: hemos pensado todos lo mismo


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Jul 2009)

hay que joderse que medio millon de parados a estas alturas sea una buena noticia


----------



## donpepito (16 Jul 2009)

A Pepon26 lo vieron en el puerto de VALENCIA, comprando el YATE de un consejero de FAMOSA... estará surcando los mares .... de la abundancia alcista.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> jajajaja los 11.000 de pepon están mas cerca



Rectifico, 11.400, exactamente el fibo50% de toda la caida desde máximos de Nov07 a marzo09... 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (16 Jul 2009)

Esta tarde me marcho a la playa... hasta el lunes... mañana habrá una ligera corrección... pero nada grave.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> hay que joderse que medio millon de parados a estas alturas sea una buena noticia



Cito:

Las solicitudes semanales de desempleo en Estados Unidos caen en 47. 000 unidades, hasta las 522.000 peticiones, frente a las 555.000 que esperaba el mercado. Lo que es buen dato para la renta variable.

Fuente: Noticias Financieras | Finanzas .com

A veces la realidad supera la ficcion pero con creces.


----------



## pyn (16 Jul 2009)

Ahora me explicais una cosa. Para que la bolsa suba, tiene que haber dinero entrando ¿no? En estos momentos, en la época que estamos viviendo, una supuesta recesión económica (hablo a nivel de España) ¿Cómo puede "valer" lo mismo la bolsa ahora que hace 1 año con más parados, los datos económicos por los suelos, las previsiones peores etc? ¿De dónde coño está apareciendo ese dinero para invertir? ¿Quién está comprando?

Me imagino que son los famosos cocos de kujire...porque si no, no tiene otra explicación. Pero si es que ahora se han dado cuenta los cocos de que esto de la bolsa la pueden manejar a su antojo, pues coño, que fácil todos a ponernos largos y maricón el último. De aquí al infinito, porque si estamos en 10.000puntos con el mayor paro de la historia, casi en defación, sin una reforma económica clara que venga a sustituir al petroleo, etc. ¿Qué pasará cuando esto empiece a repuntar de verdad? Objetivo 25.000 puntos.


----------



## donpepito (16 Jul 2009)

O quizás es todo lo contrario... especular al máximo antes de que sea demasiado tarde... en España ... está claro que trata de esto último, vamos subiendo desde MIN + que nadie.


----------



## Bambi (16 Jul 2009)

hombre si la renta fija está como está y la inversión inmobiliaria ya ni hablamos, pues habrá que crear alguna burbujita ¿no?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Jul 2009)

el truco es que sin volumen esto lo subiran a tope para que los gacelistas entren largos y cuando ya tengan a un buen numero de ellos ..lo tiraran al abismo...
por eso no es tan facil siempre piensas que el dia que te pongas a comprar sera el dia en que lo despeñen


----------



## Caída a Plomo (16 Jul 2009)

Yo creo que empezarán a despeñarlos cuando empiecen a publicarse datos 'esperanzadores' y salgan las relucientes cifras que mostrarán los fondos de inversión de renta variable.

Entonces: _*¡zas!*_


----------



## Mulder (16 Jul 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Estamos demasiado alcistas y tenemos correcciones de juguete, las correcciones en el Stoxx no llegan a pasar de 16 puntos.

Por eso algún día tendremos una corrección fuerte.

Hoy hemos abierto bajistas, pero normalmente las mañanas bajistas de verdad (30-40 puntos de gap) se suelen dar los lunes y algunos viernes, los demás días pueden haberlos pero suelen ser la excepción a la regla.

El día que superemos los máximos de junio podemos empezar a soñar con el 1333 del S&P para agosto, hasta entonces lo espero en los 746 para el día 28 de julio.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Jul 2009)

Respecto a los resultados de IBM, ¿cuántos productos de IBM tenéis en casa?

Yo no tengo ninguno, que yo sepa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Estamos demasiado alcistas y tenemos correcciones de juguete, las correcciones en el Stoxx no llegan a pasar de 16 puntos.
> 
> ...



Sería mi mejor regalo de cumpleaños... 

Saludos... 

Pd: Voy a ver si encuentro posts de esos de que nunca tocaríamos los 10.000... jeje


----------



## Gamu (16 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Ahora me explicais una cosa. Para que la bolsa suba, tiene que haber dinero entrando ¿no? En estos momentos, en la época que estamos viviendo, una supuesta recesión económica (hablo a nivel de España) ¿Cómo puede "valer" lo mismo la bolsa ahora que hace 1 año con más parados, los datos económicos por los suelos, las previsiones peores etc? ¿De dónde coño está apareciendo ese dinero para invertir? ¿Quién está comprando?
> 
> Me imagino que son los famosos cocos de kujire...porque si no, no tiene otra explicación. Pero si es que ahora se han dado cuenta los cocos de que esto de la bolsa la pueden manejar a su antojo, pues coño, que fácil todos a ponernos largos y maricón el último. De aquí al infinito, porque si estamos en 10.000puntos con el mayor paro de la historia, casi en defación, sin una reforma económica clara que venga a sustituir al petroleo, etc. ¿Qué pasará cuando esto empiece a repuntar de verdad? Objetivo 25.000 puntos.



¿te suenan de algo las inyecciones de liquidez de BCE y FED? 

Los grandes agentes están calentando la bolsa con la borrachera de millones que les reparten los bancos centrales, con la esperanza de que la gente vuelva a meter dinero para reactivar los mercados. 

Yo no veo alcismo por ningún lado. Llevamos un par de meses oscilando entre 9000 y 10000. Ya habiamos subido hasta casi 9800 varias veces. Demasiadas veces. O subía o bajaba de esos niveles.

"Parece " que intentan definir el mercado por arriba. Pero yo no me lo creo. No me creo estos precios. Aunque dadas las subastas de liquidez ilimitada y el bajo volumen estival, podrían llevar el mercado hasta 11000 e incluso más. ¿Como vamos a saber nosotros el dia en que deciden darle la vuelta? 

Yo hace un mes y pico (desde que el ibex empezo este "lateralismo-alcismo") que estoy fuera. Solo he hecho un par de operaciones corto en el dolar (ambas bastante plusvaliosas) y con casi todo en liquidez dándome intereses en una cuenta corriente. 

Para jugar a cara o cruz, me voy al casino, allí por lo menos tengo claro que la banca juega con ventaja, que es lo que está pasando ahora en la bolsa. 

En septiembre-octubre veremos donde estamos en realidad. Yo creo que mucho más abajo que ahora. Lo que se comenta en las empresas que conozco más a fondo y con las que trabajo, es que 2010 será peor que 2009, y eso es incompatible con una bolsa alcista este año, y de momento lleva casi un 10% de subida...

Está la bolsa muy chunga para ganar algo de dinero.


----------



## Stuyvesant (16 Jul 2009)

Salgado descarta de plano la posibilidad de llegar a los cinco millones de parados - 16/07/09 - 1409491 - elEconomista.es

EEUU: los datos semanales de desempleo destrozan las previsiones - 16/07/09 - 1410073 - elEconomista.es


"... entonces tus entrañas serán tus extrañas y... dolorr muchoo dolorrr"


----------



## Hank Scorpio (16 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Respecto a los resultados de IBM, ¿cuántos productos de IBM tenéis en casa?
> 
> Yo no tengo ninguno, que yo sepa.



Puede que lo tengas y no lo sepas.
Existe una gran variedad de productos que montan PowerPC o derivados como procesador.

Por ponerte un ejemplo el xenon de XBOX360 es de IBM.


----------



## Stuyvesant (16 Jul 2009)

Por si no os habéis dado cuenta, están maquillando el cadáver para llevárselo de vacaciones.

<div align="center">




</div>


----------



## Bambi (16 Jul 2009)

los máximos de junio que dice Mulder son 10-15 puntitos si no me equivoco, y superarlos sería reanudar la tendencia alcista iniciada en Marzo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Aprovechando que es sábado tarde y este post acabará en el olvido...
> 
> Hoy me he puesto a analizar al Ibex en el medio y largo plazo, os comento:
> Creo que en el medio plazo hemos hecho suelo en 6700. Yo pensaba que era la onda 1 de la onda5 final, pero ahora no lo veo así, creo que estamos corrigiendo más a lo bestia, y que lo que hemos acabado es la ondaA de la corrección desde los años 90. Esto nos llevaría a pensar, que la subida que estamos teniendo, es el principio de la ondaB, onda correctora sobre la tendencia principal, y que nos llevará a entornos del 10300 mínimo en el IBEX, a partir de ahí, que calculo que será en verano o poco después (octubre? , comenzaría la ondaC, que nos llevaría a visitar los tresmiles...
> ...





azkunaveteya dijo:


> no vamos a superar los 9800 caballero
> 
> nunca



Post del 04 de abril, todavía seré un gurú...

Porqué no seguiré mis propios consejos!!! :

PD: Akzuna, lo he puesto con todo el cariño, eh?


----------



## Interesado (16 Jul 2009)

Llevo ya un tiempo escuchando en los medios el mensaje de que la bolsa "_está barata_", porque con los niveles actuales de PER, se obtienen rentabilidades elevadísimas (comparadas con los depósitos, claro).

Ya se ha comentado que los resultados de las empresas van a ser malos, pero claro, no pasa nada porque están dentro de lo previsto. Mientras no haya profit warnings no pasa nada. Y sólo nos faltan los banquitos con el dinero saliéndole por las orejas dando resultados más falsos que los duros de cuatro pesetas.

La gente se ha animado a comprar y se seguirá animando a comprar porque "la bolsa está barata" y este lateral que corrige con desgana da una falsa sensación de estabilidad y seguridad.

Hoy un compañero del amigo Juanlu de Inversis decía _"La bolsa ya no está barata"_, lo que interpreto como un: _"Vamos gacelillas, que se os escapa el tren, hoy está más cara que ayer pero más barata que mañana"_.

Creo que pasaremos un verano bastante tranquilo, la gente volverá de vacaciones viendo que la bolsa es "de fiar", entrará a saco y a finales de septiembre, octubre empezarán los resultados negativos y cundirá el pánico.

De acuerdo que el mercado adelanta a la economía real, pero ¿cómo vamos a pretender que se vislumbra ya la recuperación allá a lo lejos cuando todavía estamos con inyecciones de adrenalina para que el corazón del enfermo no acabe de parar?

Esto es más que nunca la ruleta del casino.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Jul 2009)

> PHILADELPHIA FED
> 16:00
> 16 de julio de 2009, 16:00 horas. Estados Unidos publica el indicador económico Philadelphia FED de julio, cuyo pronóstico vaticina un dato de -5,0 puntos, frente a los -2,2 puntos del mes anterior.



Dato anterior -2.2, previsión -5.

La previsión parece pesimista, así a ojo, apuesto por subidas. XD


----------



## Mulder (16 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> los máximos de junio que dice Mulder son 10-15 puntitos si no me equivoco, y superarlos sería reanudar la tendencia alcista iniciada en Marzo



El máximo de junio está en 2551, ahora estamos en 2461, calcula la diferencia que a mi me da pereza


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jul 2009)

Bambi, por mucho que veamos al Ibex en +de 10000, el S&P marca 929,5, el máximo hace un rato ha sido 936,5...

Feliz apertura yankee para los largos... 

Saludos...


----------



## Bambi (16 Jul 2009)

yo hablaba del S&P, el max. de junio fue 940 y pico no recuerdo y tmb me da pereza buscar


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes.

Yo llevo tiempo fuera de todo desde que vendí las Tec Reunidas, con mis CDF´s de R4 activados esperando a ser utilizados...

Viendo los toros desde la barrera me han dado ganas de meter corots a SAN y BBVA unas 100 veces más o menos, menos mal que me he ido conteniendo...

Yo ya no sé que hacer, me da miedo meterme largo, por mucho stop loss dinámico y leches varias que exista... y en cortos con los laterales que hace, para que me sale el stop y perder una pasta de momento paso...

Visto lo visto creo que deberíamos haber respetado más a PEPON26, ya que es el gurú de 2009 me temo...

a ver si se pronuncia y nos dice cuando arrearle cortos al asunto...

Yo los veo bien para abengoa a partir del 25 de este mes.. que tienen un canje de bonos por acciones...

Para BBVA ya no sé si esperarme a 11,00 y para SAN a 10,00....

Saludos y plusvalías a todos..


----------



## carvil (16 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes 

El máximo de Junio en SPX fué 956-957


Salu2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Jul 2009)

Por cierto, una pregunta para DP HF, cuando coticen las acciones nuevas de Vertice 360 crees que se despeñará el tema? o subirán las normales y se equilibarán en 0,42 las dos? las tienen valoradas los bancos en 0.50 antes de salir a mercado.. no tiene nada de buena pinta.. a pesar el megachanchullo de avanzit.. a ver si canal sur se anima y contrata cosas de vertice...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> El máximo de Junio en SPX fué 956-957
> 
> Salu2



958,8 para ser exactos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jul 2009)

Reflexión de Cárpatos:
_
Hace tan sólo 3 sesiones, bien poca cosa, toda la comunidad financiera, nos preocupábamos por una figura de H-C-H muy clara y que además en el caso del futuro del eurostoxx tenía prácticamente la confirmación. Perdió la clavicular, hizo pull back, y volvió a perder mínimos. Desde el punto de vista técnico, la entrada perfecta. Pues bien, al que se le ocurriera vender le han dado una estocada del 10% en este momento, que se dice pronto. Igual estamos pensando en estructuras bajistas claras, que nos tenemos que cambiar el chip a todo lo contrario a las 48h. ¿Qué especie de locura es este mercado? Esto no se ha visto nunca en la historia.

Bien lejos de euforias desmedidas, cuando ahora mismo ya no se puede analizar las subidas o las bajadas por otra cosa que no sea la ley de la gravedad por lo brutales que son, mejor que reflexionemos en el avispero de mercado en que andamos últimamente.

Aquí le dan para el pelo a uno, largo, corto y neutral. Es el mercado más difícil de la historia con diferencia, y subidas tan tremendas como éstas lo que dan es miedo en lugar de esperanza. Porque esto nos demuestra cada día, que es capaz de cualquier burrada en cualquier momento. No hay moldes, no hay comparaciones, cualquier prudencia es poca. Es mi consejo, puede que me pase de conservador pero a mí un mercado así, lo que me da es miedo, mucho miedo. Y corolario obligado, sinceramente pienso, que no existe ningún mercado, lo que vemos ya a estas alturas es matrix, y no por teorías conspiratorias, estoy convencido de lo que digo, aunque por supuesto puedo estar equivocado.

En un mercado así, el gran problema es que tomen la posición que tomen tienen el stop loss que ponerlo tan lejos de los bandazos terribles que dan, que como a uno le cacen le funden los plomos. Hay demasiada volatilidad. El VIX da una imagen absolutamente errónea de la volatilidad real intradía.

Personalmente sigo adoptando grandes precauciones e intentando moverme exclusivamente en spreads neutrales y estrategias de opciones de medio plazo. Veo un mal momento para el corto plazo._

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (16 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 958,8 para ser exactos...



El E-mini S&P 500 usa 4 minipuntos para cada punto:

.00 .25 .50 .75

Lo que ocurre es que los de IG redondean por la pereza de no poner decimales


----------



## carvil (16 Jul 2009)

A mi me marca en el SP contado 956.53

Veo flaquear a Carpatos, me gusta el analista de Citi Campuzano


----------



## donpepito (16 Jul 2009)

Las acciones de la ampliación cotizarán al mismo precio de las actuales... este valor es para estar posicionado a largo plazo... aquí no verás la volatilidad de MTS - GAMESA.

VERTICE360º


----------



## Mulder (16 Jul 2009)

Me acabo de poner corto con el dato de Filadelfia, ahora voy a ver como me saltan el stop limpiamente y eso que está lejos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jul 2009)

*Indicador de la FED de Filadelfia pasa de -2-2 a -7,5 mucho peor a lo esperado, y no confirmando la mejoría de otros indicadores.
Indicador de nuevos pedidos mejora de -4,8 a -2,2.
Precios pagados pasa de -13 a -3,5.
Indicador de empleo empeora de -21,8 a -25,3.

Mal dato, especialmente la partida de empleo que permite albergar pocas esperanzas. Malo para bolsas y bueno para bonos.*

Saludos....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Las acciones de la ampliación cotizarán al mismo precio de las actuales... este valor es para estar posicionado a largo plazo... aquí no verás la volatilidad de MTS - GAMESA.
> 
> VERTICE360º



Gracias DP HF, tenía pensado meter una orden de compra a 0,38 o 0,39 que están llegando fácil estos días y vender a 0,42/0,43 cuando entrara a cotizar las nuevas... parecía un 10% fácil...


----------



## Bayne (16 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Edito, porque ya lo ha puesto Tonuel...
> 
> Manda narices que se celebren +522.000 desempleados, simplemente porque los analistas habían descotado datos peores... esto es "la risa"...
> 
> ...



Ojo, todavía no ha cerrado...


----------



## pyn (16 Jul 2009)

¿Y a todo esto JP morgan bajando casi un 2%? Mama no entiendo nada.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Y a todo esto JP morgan bajando casi un 2%? Mama no entiendo nada.



Compra que van parriba...


----------



## carvil (16 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Y a todo esto JP morgan bajando casi un 2%? Mama no entiendo nada.



Demasiada exposición en CIT


Salu2


----------



## sapito (16 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Compra que van parriba...



Con la bolsa tan "Interesante", no hace falta ni tour ni teleserie cutronga para pasar el verano. 
Según Pepón ibamos a 11200 o 11800 en el IBEX? Un poquito más para que se recupere la senda alcista y esto se dispara.
Acongojante.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Jul 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Con la bolsa tan "Interesante", no hace falta ni tour ni teleserie cutronga para pasar el verano.
> Según Pepón ibamos a 11200 o 11800 en el IBEX? Un poquito más para que se recupere la senda alcista y esto se dispara.
> Acongojante.



Así es, me da miedo meterme largo y tengo activados los cortos a ver si le arreo..

Lo de los bancos ni tiene ni piés ni cabeza pero siempre es igual...

Cuando el cuerpo te dice: "ha subido mucho, esto se va abajo seguro<<<<<<< entonces sube un huevo mas....

Cuando baja un huevo dices: "esto ya no puede bajar más, voy a comprar" y entonces es cuando se va todo to the guano...

Ahora mismo no valen ni el el análisis técnico, y del fundamental, mejor ni hablemos.. alguna vez ha servida para algo en el IBEX??¿¿.

Creo que sólo voy a hacer operaciones con valores que dén dividendos... es lo que mejor se me dá... Aunque a ver si lelga SAN a 10,00, abro un corto y se cae a 3,00.... (autoración whisfulthinking...)


----------



## donpepito (16 Jul 2009)

ZNK.... CIERRE en 2,20€ bajando... se puede entrar en zona de 1,00€ ... aunque sospecho que bajará hasta 0,80€

En una entrevista a los consejeros de esta empresa... dejaban ver que estaban deseando vender sus acciones... tan poco confian en su empresa?


----------



## Stuyvesant (16 Jul 2009)

<div align="center">




</div>


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/64568-ha-salido-en-los-papeleh-33.html#post1843205


----------



## tonuel (16 Jul 2009)

Una buena noticia...


Estamos más cerca del techo anual del ibex... 





Saludos :o


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jul 2009)

Tonuel, espero que no tengas ya las 5 cifras... yo las 4, las tengo "consolidadas" :o

Por cierto, me he puesto corto en el 2473,5 del Stoxx (si lo sé, no tengo perdón de Dios), pero es que tirando líneas, he visto que ha parado en la tendencia bajista que comenzó el 2 de junio, y me he dicho, vamos a probar suerte, con stop en 2487 (pasar el máximo de hoy)... y en esas estamos...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (16 Jul 2009)

Viva la lateralidad!

Que asco de tarde.


----------



## Mulder (16 Jul 2009)

Finalmente, tras sufrir y aburrirme en un larguísimo lateral, al final me ha dado por asegurar y me han saltado el stop.

Y otra más para esta semana.


----------



## donpepito (16 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Finalmente, tras sufrir y aburrirme en un larguísimo lateral, al final me ha dado por asegurar y me han saltado el stop.
> 
> Y otra más para esta semana.



Mulder tienes que recordar las previsiones para esta semana, el lunes... afirmamos que sería semana de subidas, apoyando los resultados 2T.

Hoy con CIT... podría terminar WS plano.


----------



## Speculo (16 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel, espero que no tengas ya las 5 cifras... yo las 4, las tengo "consolidadas" :o
> 
> Por cierto, me he puesto corto en el 2473,5 del Stoxx (si lo sé, no tengo perdón de Dios), pero es que tirando líneas, he visto que ha parado en la tendencia bajista que comenzó el 2 de junio, y me he dicho, vamos a probar suerte, con stop en 2487 (pasar el máximo de hoy)... y en esas estamos...
> 
> Saludos...



Yo lo que no sé es como eres capaz de aguantar todas esas posiciones en corto. A mi me han puesto morada la cara de las hostias que me han dado entrando a 9,11 en BBVA. Sólo de pensar que tú las tienes desde un mundo más abajo, me entran los temblores.

No sé cuál será tu gestión de capital, pero sigue un consejo: Si las pérdidas por cualquier tipo de operación superan el 3% de tu capital total, cierra dicha operación. El dinero que te quede lo puedes usar para entrar en otra cosa e ir recuperando. Si dejas las operaciones abiertas _ad aeternum_, lo único que pasará al final es que arruinarás la cuenta.


----------



## Bambi (16 Jul 2009)

jaja vaya cierre, no podía acabar por encima de 10000, y punto


----------



## tonuel (16 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel, espero que no tengas ya las 5 cifras... yo las 4, las tengo "consolidadas" :o
> 
> Por cierto, me he puesto corto en el 2473,5 del Stoxx (si lo sé, no tengo perdón de Dios), pero es que tirando líneas, he visto que ha parado en la tendencia bajista que comenzó el 2 de junio, y me he dicho, vamos a probar suerte, con stop en 2487 (pasar el máximo de hoy)... y en esas estamos...
> 
> Saludos...




No, para las cinco aún me queda..., y ya dije que hasta los 15€ del SAN estoy dispuesto a aguantar... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (16 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> sigue un consejo: Si las pérdidas por cualquier tipo de operación superan el 3% de tu capital total, cierra dicha operación. El dinero que te quede lo puedes usar para entrar en otra cosa e ir recuperando. Si dejas las operaciones abiertas _ad aeternum_, lo único que pasará al final es que arruinarás la cuenta.




OK... seguiré el consejo para las próximas operaciones... :o

mientras tanto me dedicaré a leer y tomarme cervecitas esperando el gran dia... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (16 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> jaja vaya cierre, no podía acabar por encima de 10000, y punto



BBVA y SAN se han desinflado un poco al final... menos mal... por decir algo... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Yo lo que no sé es como eres capaz de aguantar todas esas posiciones en corto. A mi me han puesto morada la cara de las hostias que me han dado entrando a 9,11 en BBVA. Sólo de pensar que tú las tienes desde un mundo más abajo, me entran los temblores.
> 
> No sé cuál será tu gestión de capital, pero sigue un consejo: Si las pérdidas por cualquier tipo de operación superan el 3% de tu capital total, cierra dicha operación. El dinero que te quede lo puedes usar para entrar en otra cosa e ir recuperando. Si dejas las operaciones abiertas _ad aeternum_, lo único que pasará al final es que arruinarás la cuenta.



Si es que será salirme y comenzar esto a bajar... 

Saludos...

Pd: Por ahora, entra dentro de mi margen de maniobra... pasar el 10300 en el Ibex, me haría cerrar posiciones...


----------



## until (16 Jul 2009)

Pregunta de novato, algun programilla para gestionar la cartera de valores, es decir como un diario con fecha compra, fecha venta, comisiones, rentabilidad, fiscalidad, etc o me lo hago en excel.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Jul 2009)

Que deprimente eh? En IGMarkets ya marca el ibex como +38 

En cualquier caso,despues de marcarse la mierda de indice esta un +7% en apenas 4 sesiones me parece altamente probable sacarle al menos un 2-3% entrando corto ahora.Al menos en la grafica desde Marzo da la impresion de que asi seria.

Pero...no tengo webos


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Jul 2009)

until dijo:


> Pregunta de novato, algun programilla para gestionar la cartera de valores, es decir como un diario con fecha compra, fecha venta, comisiones, rentabilidad, fiscalidad, etc o me lo hago en excel.


----------



## donpepito (16 Jul 2009)

Depende del broker...pero normalmente lo incorporan en su web.


----------



## carvil (16 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Una buena noticia...
> 
> 
> Estamos más cerca del techo anual del ibex...
> ...





O a lo mejor ya lo hemos visto 


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (16 Jul 2009)

Subidón ANPI ... FDA!!!!

Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (USA) - Google Finance


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Jul 2009)

Modo clandestino desde el curro.

Todos a botar y lo tumbamos.
DJI ha roto cuña pabajo y pasa a triángulo
Al menos nos quitamos el muermo
Ibex no ha podido con 10020 al cierre,pero la cosa está tensa.
A ver si vencen los futuros y lo vemos clarito...


----------



## carvil (16 Jul 2009)

En el E-mini el volumen de hoy es muy bajo...... demasiado


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (16 Jul 2009)

una pregunta sobre CFD´s


si yo mantengo un cfd tanto de compra como de venta me cobran algo a lo largo del tiempo, o que es lo que me cobran día a día aparte de la liquidación diaria?


----------



## Speculo (16 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> una pregunta sobre CFD´s
> 
> 
> si yo mantengo un cfd tanto de compra como de venta me cobran algo a lo largo del tiempo, o que es lo que me cobran día a día aparte de la liquidación diaria?



Como vas apalancado, te cobran un interés equivalente al euribor más dos o tres puntos (depende del broker). Sólo en posiciones compradas.
En posiciones vendidas no se cobra nada. En teoría te tendrían que pagar el euribor más esos dos o tres puntos, pero no lo hace ningún broker que yo conozca.


----------



## Alexandros (16 Jul 2009)

A las buenas tardes desde una Zaragoza caliente como una olla. Llevo todo el día currando y cuando llego me encuentro esto:



IBEX ROZANDO LOS 10.000

¡FIESTA COMPRADORA!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UbmwMIgB-jM&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UbmwMIgB-jM&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​
La financiera CIT busca dinero privado para evitar declararse en quiebra. europapress.es

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## donpepito (16 Jul 2009)

Me marcho hasta el lunes... muchas plusv!


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Jul 2009)

Me da la sensacion de que los 3000 puntos del ibex que algunos (y no miro a nadie) profetizaban con toda la seguridad del mundo van a ser dificiles de alcanzar...en este siglo al menos 

Joder +133 puntos el ibex marca para mañana...deben de haber descubierto petroleo en la luna o algo y no nos hemos enterado 

Edito: +142


----------



## kmaleon (16 Jul 2009)

DJ +0,92%, yo flipo


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Jul 2009)

kmaleon dijo:


> DJ +0,92%, yo flipo



Pues a mí cada vez que me rompen los triángulos al contrario,100% últimamente,más aún.

Paciencia


----------



## carvil (16 Jul 2009)

Tocamos la resistencia 937.75 Objetivo para hoy

Rozando niveles de sobrecompra peligrosos


Salu2


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Tocamos la resistencia 937.50. Objetivo para hoy
> 
> Rozando niveles de sobrecompra peligrosos
> 
> ...



DJI en stokastico 5 días NEUTRAL
en intradía SOBREVENTA
repito lo de sobreventa porque lo flipo!!


----------



## rafaxl (16 Jul 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me da la sensacion de que los 3000 puntos del ibex que algunos (y no miro a nadie) profetizaban con toda la seguridad del mundo van a ser dificiles de alcanzar...en este siglo al menos
> 
> Joder +133 puntos el ibex marca para mañana...deben de haber descubierto petroleo en la luna o algo y no nos hemos enterado
> 
> Edito: +142



A que coño se debe que tenga +142 ahora?


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Jul 2009)

Ojo que despega!!


----------



## kmaleon (16 Jul 2009)

El Dow sube casi un 1% tras predecir Roubini que la recesión acabará este año
Agencias16/07/2009 - 20:520 comentariosPuntúa la noticia : 



En un momento de dudas, de ausencia o presencia de brotes verdes, el reconocido economista Nouriel Roubini ha reaparecido para lanzar un mesaje de optimismo.

El profesor de la Universidad de Nueva York, que en su día vaticinó la crisis de las hipotecas subprime, afirmó que la recesión se acabará cuando 2009 llegue a su fin, pero que quizá sea necesario un segundo plan de estímulo para asegurar la recuperación total.


lo mejor es la frase final...


----------



## carvil (16 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> DJI en stokastico 5 días NEUTRAL
> en intradía SOBREVENTA
> repito lo de sobreventa porque lo flipo!!




Yo sigo el E-mini Sp 500 Futuros


Salu2


----------



## kmaleon (16 Jul 2009)

si el lunes no empieza a bajar esto, creo q cierro todos los cortos y a lo mejor abro algun largo. esto ya es demasiado. seguro q el dia q cierre ortos empieza a bajar.....


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Yo sigo el E-mini Sp 500 Futuros
> 
> 
> Salu2



Nuevo máximo en DJI.
No words!!
Los 8700 caen a la de ya!!


----------



## carvil (16 Jul 2009)

kmaleon dijo:


> El Dow sube casi un 1% tras predecir Roubini que la recesión acabará este año
> Agencias16/07/2009 - 20:520 comentariosPuntúa la noticia :
> 
> 
> ...





A ver si se aclara hace 4 dias decia que la economía necesitaba otro pack de estimulo


----------



## kmaleon (16 Jul 2009)

el nuevo plan de estimulo e spara asegurar la "recuoeracion total" segun dice la noticia


----------



## kmaleon (16 Jul 2009)

8,702.75 86.54 1.00% dj


----------



## Claca (16 Jul 2009)

Hola señores

Veo que mi pérdida de fé en el guano estaba justificada, esto no para de subir y subir. Especialmente espectacular resulta la evolución del Ibex, pero ya se sabe que estamos en la champions lic bursátil, así que poco importa que las previsiones de morosidad para finales de año sean del 8-9%, nosotros seguiremos despuntando por encima del resto, con dos cojones. 

Es de justicia reconocer que desde Marzo la opción correcta eran los largos. Sólo queda felicitar a aquellos que han sabido verlo o que simplemente se han encontrado remando en la dirección correcta por pura casualidad. Los que disfrutamos con el guano tendremos que esperar un poco más para vivir nuestro momento de gloria, pero tarde o temprano llegará. Mientras, yo no meto un duro en este casino amañado, que los Pepones desplumen a otro


----------



## carvil (16 Jul 2009)

Rota la resistencia, siguiente 942


----------



## kmaleon (16 Jul 2009)

:o:

8,728.82 112.61 1.31% DJ

y sube y sube. menos mal q solo quedan 15 minutos oesto se va hasta el infinito y mas alla


----------



## Speculo (16 Jul 2009)

Joder. Y a mí que me había quedado alguna duda por si había cerrado los cortos en el límite.
Ya veo que no.

Mañana gap alcista en el Ibex de 125 puntos... O más.


----------



## carvil (16 Jul 2009)

La propina era para barrer los cortos que había en 937


Salu2


----------



## festivaldelhumor (16 Jul 2009)

creo que me voy a quedar sin vacaciones a este paso...aun asi hasta el martes no vendo...por mis cojones que no


----------



## carvil (16 Jul 2009)

Yo para el futuro cercano no veo brote, más bien es rastrojo y grande 


Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> creo que me voy a quedar sin vacaciones a este paso...aun asi hasta el martes no vendo...por mis cojones que no



Yo creo que nos leen festival!  Ya verás como si los cierras el martes, el mismo miércoles esto se desploma... 

Mañana es día de vencimiento, hoy estaba claro que no lo mandaban al traste, ya lo dijimos, a partir del vencimiento, a ver que tal...

Saludos...

PD: Si carvil no ve brotes, esto solo significa una cosa... GUANO TIME!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> creo que me voy a quedar sin vacaciones a este paso...aun asi hasta el martes no vendo...por mis cojones que no



Quedarse sin vacaciones hace llorar al niño jesus 

Al final la bolsa nos va a desplumar a todos,yo por si las moscas nunca meto mas del 30% de los ahorros y aun asi desde Febrero voy palmando cantidades indecentes... ya vendran tiempos mejores!


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jul 2009)

Detenido en Marbella un agente de bolsa buscado en EE UU por un fraude millonario - 20minutos.es


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Jul 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Detenido en Marbella un agente de bolsa buscado en EE UU por un fraude millonario - 20minutos.es



Carolux Rex the next 

PD: Es broma!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Jul 2009)

Tambien me sorprende la diferencia del Ibex con el Nikkei 650 puntazos cuando la diferencia suele ser de unos 100...


----------



## javso (17 Jul 2009)

Buenos días

Me parece que TRE va a abrir con un gap a la baja bastante serio... por si alguien quiere hincarle el diente.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jul 2009)

Buenos días, parece que hoy será el comienzo de las bajadas... a ver donde nos llevan...

*Viernes, 17 de julio de 2009
*
- Balanza comercial Zona Euro.
17 de julio de 2009, Mayo. Dato Previo: 2.700 millones. 11:00

- Balanza comercial ajustada Zona Euro.
17 de julio de 2009, Mayo. Dato Previo: -0.3 miles de millones. 11:00

*- Permisos de construcción EE.UU..
*17 de julio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: 525.000. Dato Previo: 518.000. 14:30

*- Viviendas iniciadas EE.UU..
*17 de julio de 2009, Junio. Estimación: 530.000. Dato Previo: 532.000. 14:30

- Pedidos de fábrica Italia.
17 de julio de 2009, Mayo. Dato Previo: -3.7% (-32.2% y/y). 10:00

- Ventas industriales Italia.
17 de julio de 2009, Mayo. Dato Previo: 0.0% (-22.2% y/y). 10:00

- Cuenta corriente Italia.
17 de julio de 2009, Mayo. Dato Previo: 2.736. 11:00

- Construcciones SA Zona Euro.
17 de julio de 2009, Mayo. Dato Previo: 0.6%. 11:00

- Construcciones output WDA Zona Euro.
17 de julio de 2009, Mayo. Dato Previo: -4.7% y/y. 11:00

*- Resultados Bank of America.
*17 de julio de 2009, 2T. Estimación: 0.26 dólares. A lo largo del día

*- Contrasplit Citigroup.
*17 de julio de 2009, 2T. Estimación: -0.26 dólares. A lo largo del día

*- Resultados General Electric.
*17 de julio de 2009, 2T. Estimación: 0.23 dólares. Antes apertura

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (17 Jul 2009)

Si pues empezamos con subidas de casi un 1% :O.


----------



## Deudor (17 Jul 2009)

Otra vez empujón en el SP en la última hora. Empieza a ser mosqueante.
Hoy verde hasta media mañana y luego ligero rojo.
¿La próxima semana?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jul 2009)

A las 12h es el vencimiento de opciones en Stoxx y a las 13h en el Dax, lo importante será ver que pasa a partir de ese momento...

Saludos...


----------



## Deudor (17 Jul 2009)

¿Sbeis si hoy hay vencimientos también en USA?


----------



## tonuel (17 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A las 12h es el vencimiento de opciones en Stoxx y a las 13h en el Dax.



Pues entonces buen dia para abrir unos largos... 



Saludos


----------



## Deudor (17 Jul 2009)

Hasta las 11 no empieza el sprint.
No corrais que os podeis caer.


----------



## Mulder (17 Jul 2009)

A los buenos días!

Parece que ya empezamos a girar, según he visto en las últimas ocasiones el vencimiento hace que el mercado suba unos 20-30 minutos antes.

Estoy buscando valores en los que ponerme corto, aunque habrá que esperar a los vencimientos a ver si los puedo coger más alto.


----------



## Deudor (17 Jul 2009)

*Me puse corto en los 9000, en los 9400, en los 9500 y en los 9700... con dos cojones...* :

¿Que fue de aquello de que si llegamos a 10.000 también lo pondrías ?
Si el SP supera los máximos de Junio (ya está ahí) estamos bien jodidos.
Yo de momento aguanto, pero voy apalancado y pierdo el doble de todo lo que sube.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> *Me puse corto en los 9000, en los 9400, en los 9500 y en los 9700... con dos cojones...*
> 
> ¿Que fue de aquello de que si llegamos a 10.000 también lo pondrías ?
> Si el SP supera los máximos de Junio (ya está ahí) estamos bien jodidos.
> Yo de momento aguanto, pero voy apalancado y pierdo el doble de todo lo que sube.



Quien dice 10000 dice 10300... 

El que me está haciendo la boca agua es el POP para unos cortos... 


Edito:

Mecagüen sus muertos... que no hay... :




Saludos


----------



## Bambi (17 Jul 2009)

Tonuel que no te achanten, ánimo que el guano llegará (o "guanito" que es lo que va a ser más bien), tu mantén esa cuenta de R4 viva, si hay que vender las joyas de la abuela, se venden


----------



## tonuel (17 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Tonuel que no te achanten, ánimo que el guano llegará (o "guanito" que es lo que va a ser más bien), tu mantén esa cuenta de R4 viva, si hay que vender las joyas de la abuela, se venden



Como meta todos mis ahorros en la cuenta de R4 se va a cagar más de uno... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (17 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Quien dice 10000 dice 10300...
> 
> El que me está haciendo la boca agua es el POP para unos cortos...
> 
> ...



A mi me tienta MAP y de momento parece que es la que más baja hoy.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Jul 2009)

El indice lo esta subiendo telefonica....raro raro raro....


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jul 2009)

buenos dias,si esta claro que lo quieren alto para vencimientos pero yo hasta que no de resultados BOA no meto ni un duro mas,si salen en linea con lo esperado o por debajo si me hinchare de nuevo a cortos


----------



## NosTrasladamus (17 Jul 2009)

*El IBEX se desploma, literalmente, un 100%*






Qué susto, ¿Eh?
(Encontrado en Microsiervos: What The Fuck?)


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jul 2009)

Buenos días
A ver si surfeo un poco.
Está agitado esto,si no lo veo claro...nanai


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jul 2009)

jojojjojo 900 puntakos casi sin descanso...por que nunca logro ver la tendencia ¿por quueeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jul 2009)

Abierto largo Ibex spot 10112


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jul 2009)

me apunto en 10084 largo con dos minis,otros dos en 10074 stop mental en 10035
mecachis! vaya ojo tengo ....ayyyyy


----------



## pyn (17 Jul 2009)

¿Alguna mala noticia? Porque se ha derrumbado 50 puntos en 5 minutos ¿o sólo han leido el foro?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jul 2009)

han visto mis posiciones,son unos buitrones en cuanto ven cuatro euros se tiran en picado jajajaja pero yo aguanto como un jabato....minusvalias en el lado corto y largo a la vez....soy una maquina!


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2009)

se an dado cuenta que en el foro se estan poniendo largos  

fuera de bromas hoy se decide todo con los bancos comerciales , jpmorgan tiene en su division comercial ciertos problemillas con la morosidad me parece , asi que aun hay esperanza


----------



## Cimoc (17 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Alguna mala noticia? Porque se ha derrumbado 50 puntos en 5 minutos ¿o sólo han leido el foro?




De Carpatos

Balanza comercial de la eurozona +1.900 millones de euros, por debajo de lo esperado que era de +2.700 millones de euros. Las exportaciones bajan en mayo el 2,7% y las importaciones el 2,8


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> han visto mis posiciones,son unos buitrones en cuanto ven cuatro euros se tiran en picado jajajaja pero yo aguanto como un jabato....minusvalias en el lado corto y largo a la vez....soy una maquina!




eres un crack


----------



## pyn (17 Jul 2009)

Algún dia tenemos que hacer una encuesta sobre qué índices o acciones opera cada uno, porque yo creía que era de los pocos que estaba con el ibex y veo que aquí palmamos todos.


----------



## Deudor (17 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> .minusvalias en el lado corto y largo a la vez....soy una maquina!



Suele pasar.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Algún dia tenemos que hacer una encuesta sobre qué índices o acciones opera cada uno, porque yo creía que era de los pocos que estaba con el ibex y veo que aquí palmamos todos.




la verdad es que estuve a punto de ponerme largo justo en el momento del giro al alza , ya me habia pasado cuando se giro en los 8700 8800 por la mañana hubo movimiento en los futuros usa y el viernes anterior se publico la entrada de una mano fuerte en los futuros europeos . :

edito es mas compre un call cuando bajaba el ibex un 1% y lo cambie por un put al ver que se acercaba al cero y de pronto bajaba


----------



## pyn (17 Jul 2009)

Que a nadie se le ocurra hablar de cortos en los próximos minutos, por favor.


----------



## Deudor (17 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Algún dia tenemos que hacer una encuesta sobre qué índices o acciones opera cada uno, porque yo creía que era de los pocos que estaba con el ibex y veo que aquí palmamos todos.



Para la encuesta : EUROSTOXX y también palmo toloquesemenea


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jul 2009)

Cerrado largo
-1'8% a llorar.
Ha sido genial.No he visto el canal convergente hasta que no ha hecho la chincheta.
Yahoo con un retardo del copón y con el ticker del broker a veces se me cuelga el PC.
Mierda de dia.


----------



## errozate (17 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Algún dia tenemos que hacer una encuesta sobre qué índices o acciones opera cada uno, porque yo creía que era de los pocos que estaba con el ibex y veo que aquí palmamos todos.





No te creas. Hay mucha gente, que como decis vosotros, está LARGA, desde otoño del año pasado o antes.

Lo que pasa que como estáis todo el día con "el guano", y luego los volúmenes tampoco son para tirar cohetes, nos hacéis dudar a las gacelillas.


Pero seguro que hay más gente LARGA de la que creéis.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Que a nadie se le ocurra hablar de cortos en los próximos minutos, por favor.



señores manos fuertes....voy a abrir chorrocientos cortos al ibex en breves segundos...suban el indice y llevense mis cuartos ...pero ya!


----------



## pyn (17 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Cerrado largo
> -1'8% a llorar.
> Ha sido genial.No he visto el canal convergente hasta que no ha hecho la chincheta.
> Yahoo con un retardo del copón y con el ticker del broker a veces se me cuelga el PC.
> Mierda de dia.



Lo siento :-( , pero hay días que es mejor comprar el cupón.


----------



## Deudor (17 Jul 2009)

Pues yo creo que el mercado está por joder.
Hace todo lo contrario que piensa la gente.
HCH... pues a máximos.
vencimiento de futuros... pues bajada.

Así no me extraña que G. Sachs y compañía mejoren sus resultados gracias al trading.


----------



## pyn (17 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> señores manos fuertes....voy a abrir chorrocientos cortos al ibex en breves segundos...suban el indice y llevense mis cuartos ...pero ya!



Jajaja pues ha funcionado, ha rebotado en los 10.035...


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jul 2009)

Preparándome para el segundo asalto...


----------



## tonuel (17 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Pues yo creo que el mercado está por joder.
> Hace todo lo contrario que piensa la gente.
> HCH... pues a máximos.
> vencimiento de futuros... pues bajada.




Empieza a ver la luz mi querido padawan... :



Saludos :


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Pues yo creo que el mercado está por joder.
> Hace todo lo contrario que piensa la gente.
> HCH... pues a máximos.
> vencimiento de futuros... pues bajada.
> ...



deben estar colocando todo el papel , esto no sube


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jul 2009)

Abierto corto Ibex spot 10051


----------



## Deudor (17 Jul 2009)

Ahora lo están subiendo todo.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Abierto largo Ibex spot 10112





Wbuffete dijo:


> Abierto corto Ibex spot 10051







Mejor váyase a la playa hamijo... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jul 2009)

10 minutos y cierro ,vamos subir ...subir STOP en 10050 ...voy a palmar seguro,palme...120 points al bolsillo de otro


----------



## Deudor (17 Jul 2009)

Pagina tiempo real gratis para europa:

EURO STOXX 50 Liste Realtime-Kurs | Realtimekurse

Muy buena


----------



## Mulder (17 Jul 2009)

Hoy he vuelto a analizar a medio/largo plazo y traigo malas noticias para el grueso del foro.

Esta subida de ahora debería continuar hasta finales del lunes/principio del martes (aunque veo más probable un lateral-alcista), a partir de ahí nos iremos al guano durante toda la semana que viene. La siguiente semana parece que seguiremos bajando un poco más.

En cuanto terminemos julio volveremos a subir, probablemente durante todo agosto y la primera mitad de septiembre, las correcciones serán parcas, pero no tan parcas como esta última semana.

El objetivo para el Stoxx en agosto estaría en 2586, en septiembre podríamos alcanzar 2671-2780, aunque esto es provisional, pero por ahí andará. El objetivo para el S&P en agosto estaría en 960, en septiembre podríamos alcanzar 984-1014, también provisional.

Los objetivos para el Ibex que los calcule su madre 

En resumen: cortos la semana que viene, cortos la siguiente semana pero vigilando bien y a partir de ahí largos hasta la primera mitad de septiembre.

Evidentemente me puedo equivocar, pero esto es lo que me dan mis análisis ahora mismo.

edito: Acabo de ver que este miércoles que viene hay luna nueva, tengo muchas señales (en Stoxx y S&P) que me dicen que este martes nos iremos abajo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Jul 2009)

Mi analisis me dice que en estos momentos corto o largo te van a desplumar,yo ya oir ver y no operar.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jul 2009)

pues a mi me cuadra .....hoy verde y el lunes verde tambien para despistar al personal y mostrar fortaleza tras vencimientos...al cierre bajada seria en WS y descalabro el martes desde primera hora


----------



## Bambi (17 Jul 2009)

Ibex hoy acaba en rojo, me lo ha dicho Tambor


----------



## Deudor (17 Jul 2009)

Mi análisis me dice que en cuanto venda mis cortos esto se va al guano.
Mientras tanto a subir.


----------



## Deudor (17 Jul 2009)

Zeltia hoy sube 20 %


----------



## Mulder (17 Jul 2009)

Una cosa más, el objetivo mínimo de la semana que viene (si caemos, pero estoy bastante seguro de que será así) es el 2375, ahí el Stoxx tiene un gap sin cerrar. En el S&P está en 903.

Creo que los cerraremos la semana que viene o la otra porque si luego empezamos a subir ya no se podrá.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jul 2009)

Quiero cortos del POP... y los quiero ahora... :



Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (17 Jul 2009)

Personalmente y tras sesudos análisis del ARN desoxiribonucléico de las mitocondrias estocásticas según la serie de Fibonacci en mi sistema de análisis tecno-orgánico de la estructuras modulares de Taniyama-Shimura, y las declaraciones de Salgado, este verano propongo un nuevo nombre para nuestro bienamado IBEX; BernieX.


Creo que voy a fundar una agencia de valores y la voy a llamar "Optimus-Prime". Madoff, tiembla.


----------



## Mulder (17 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Quiero cortos del POP... y los quiero ahora...



Señor, dame paciencia, pero DAMELA YA!


----------



## tonuel (17 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Una cosa más, el objetivo mínimo de la semana que viene (si caemos, pero estoy bastante seguro de que será así) es el 2375, ahí el Stoxx tiene un gap sin cerrar. En el S&P está en 903.
> 
> Creo que los cerraremos la semana que viene o la otra porque si luego empezamos a subir ya no se podrá.



¿Que fue de los 840 del SP...? 



No es nada personal... sólo por joder y tal.... 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Zeltia hoy sube 20 %



¿¿¿???? Donde ???? Esta subiendo pero un 2% :


----------



## tonuel (17 Jul 2009)

¿Por qué coño no me pondria ayer largo en prisa...? :


+12,7%



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jul 2009)

Buenas chicos, que hartón a reir...  primero he visto lo que ha hecho la bolsa desde las 9 y luego he leido los comentarios... 

*General Electric: Da resultados de +0,26$, mejores de lo esperado que eran +0,23$ pero sus ingresos bajaron un 17%.
*
Bajan los ingresos, pero aumentan los beneficios, estos tios han encontrado el milagro de los panes y los peces... 

Saludos...

Por cierto, que no lo he visto: Tasa de morosidad de sistema financiero español sube de 4,44 a 4,56% en mayo


----------



## Mulder (17 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Que fue de los 840 del SP...?
> 
> No es nada personal... sólo por joder y tal....



Ya dije en su día que si llegábamos al 840 era una señal de que llegaríamos al objetivo final que estaba en 703 o por ahí, pero si las cosas no cambian radicalmente no se llegará a ese objetivo.

El primer paso era llegar a 840, aun no lo descarto del todo pero ahora mismo todo me indica que ese objetivo no se va a conseguir.

I'm sorry.


----------



## Bambi (17 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Bajan los ingresos, pero aumentan los beneficios, estos tios han encontrado el milagro de los panes y los peces...



¿reducción de costes?


----------



## Bambi (17 Jul 2009)

El nuevo presidente de Iberia demuestra su "confianza": compra 500.000 acciones - 17/07/09 - 1412545 - elEconomista.es

acabáramos


----------



## pyn (17 Jul 2009)

Llevamos un dia bastante lateral ¿no? a penas 90 puntos de diferencia entre el máximo y el mínimo, supongo que se mantendrá así hasta que abran los americanos.


----------



## Speculo (17 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> ¿reducción de costes?



No sabes tú lo que se ahorra uno quitando el aire acondicionado y reduciendo el pedido mensual de lápices.
La leche, te lo digo yo.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (17 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas chicos, que hartón a reir...  primero he visto lo que ha hecho la bolsa desde las 9 y luego he leido los comentarios...
> 
> General Electric: Da resultados de +0,26$, mejores de lo esperado que eran +0,23$ pero sus ingresos bajaron un 17%.
> 
> ...



Se llama despidos, pre-jubilaciones (sustituidos por becarios), subcontratación, más precariedad, externalización a terceros países.... Esto quería decir reestructuración de costes, si eso.


----------



## Bambi (17 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No sabes tú lo que se ahorra uno quitando el aire acondicionado y reduciendo el pedido mensual de lápices.
> La leche, te lo digo yo.



en eso estaba pensando yo, sí


----------



## aksarben (17 Jul 2009)

Habrá que ver si realmente han aumentado beneficios, o sólo han mejorado la estimación de los "analistos".


----------



## kmaleon (17 Jul 2009)

General Electric ganó un 47% menos en el segundo trimestre
elEconomista.es17/07/2009 - 12:36Puntúa la noticia : 


El gigante estadounidense registró un beneficio neto atribuido de 2.670 millones de dólares, o 24 centavos por acción, desde los 5.070 millones de dólares que obtuvo en el mismo periodo del año anterior, según recoge MarketWatch.

En cuanto a los ingresos, estos descendieron a 39.080 millones de dólares, frente a los 46.840 millones de dólares facturados en el segundo trimestre de 2008. Este dato está por debajo de lo previsto por los analistas, que esperaban unos ingresos de 41.660 millones. En cuanto al beneficio, está en línea con los estimado.

El presidente de General Electric, Jeff Inmelt, ha manifestado confiar en que la compañía cumpla sus objetivos para el conjunto del ejercicio. "Vemos un 2009 consistente con nuestros plazos", ha señalado.


----------



## kmaleon (17 Jul 2009)

Bank of America reduce a 3.200 millones de dólares su beneficio
El banco estadoundiense ha avanzado sus resultados correspondientes al segundo trimestre del año. Sus cuentas recogen un beneficio de 3.200 millones de dólares, ligeramente por debajo de los 3.400 millones del año anterior, pero por encima de lo esperado por el mercado.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jul 2009)

*First Horizon National:* Da pérdidas de -0,58$.*
Bank of America:* Da resultados de +0,33$, mejores de lo esperado que eran +0,28$.

Saludos...

Por cierto, mi estrategia se va a basar en 4 resistencias, el 5000 del DAX, el 958 del S&P, el 2551 del Stoxx y el 10300 del IBEX, si se superan esas 4 resistencias cierro cortos. Ya lo sabéis GS, venid a por mi dinero...


----------



## evidente (17 Jul 2009)

no se si lo han visto o carece de importancia pero viendo el volúmen del SAN me apaecen que se han negociado 201 millones de titulos?

alguna alm caritativa que exponga una posile explicción???


----------



## tonuel (17 Jul 2009)

evidente dijo:


> alguna alm caritativa que exponga una posile explicción???




Las mujeres, los niños y las manos fuertes primero... :



Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jul 2009)

corto,corto y recorto en 10012


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jul 2009)

AH del S&P desde burbuja.info 935,1... han tocado 934,8... 

Saludos...


----------



## evidente (17 Jul 2009)

nos vamos para abajo sin remedio?


----------



## pyn (17 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> corto,corto y recorto en 10012



Nooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jul 2009)

evidente dijo:


> nos vamos para abajo sin remedio?



Si el máximo que hemos hecho es significativo (y todo apunta a que sí), deberíamos corregir hacia la zona de 9800 como mínimo... (38,2% de toda esta subida sin descanso) posiblemente para seguir subiendo...

Saludos...

PD: La siguiente bajada sería a los 9700, el 50%fibo
PD2: A tomarporculo los 10K


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jul 2009)

pues todavia es pronto para decirlo pero tiene buena pinta
Vamos HDP recoger beneficios,recoger beneficioooos!


----------



## pyn (17 Jul 2009)

No nos confiemos... que viene el señor paco con las rebajas.


----------



## Bambi (17 Jul 2009)

que corrija que corrija, que no había manera de hincarle el diente y hay mucho líquido con lo ahorrado en aire acondicionado y lápices 

pena de cortos en el Popular Tonuel


----------



## Mulder (17 Jul 2009)

Acabo de meterle un corto al Stoxx y ya me he salido con 10 puntos. Es por cortar mi racha de resultados solo-protege-comisiones que llevo durante toda la semana.

Probablemente me volveré a meter corto en la apertura de los gringos, más o menos.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (17 Jul 2009)

Acabo de conectarme y veo que la bolsa está en números rojos. Chiquititos, chiquititos, pero rojos con dos cojones. Me ha entrado una alegría tan grande que me han dado ganas de llorar.

Venga, venga, cortar los largos y abrir cortos. Vamos muchachos, quiero ver el mercado hundido en la miseria, quiero que terminéis con la moral de los alcistas, quiero que el guano salpique como cuando caga un hipopótamo 

*Mandar al infierno esos 10.000* ¡Coño!


----------



## Roddy Piper (17 Jul 2009)

Eso, que a los espectadores lo que nos gusta es la sangre!!

(y algún bróker desesperado también como nota cómica)


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Jul 2009)

Coño,sera cierto que el ibex se va a estampar hoy y esta ultima subida ha sido para reventar stops? :


----------



## Apilapalés (17 Jul 2009)

Vaya montaña rusa... ¿alguien compró en el pánico con vistas al lunes?


----------



## tonuel (17 Jul 2009)

*Ahora subimos de los 10.000...

Bingo...* :o



Ale chavales... nos vemos en la playa...


Saludos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jul 2009)

yo tengo el STop en 1035 a dios ruego para que no llegue,que no puedo estar mirando el monitor todo el rato


----------



## kmaleon (17 Jul 2009)

Citi tuvo un beneficio neto de 4.300 millones de dólares
elEconomista.es17/07/2009 - 14:03Puntúa la noticia : 



Esta noticia acaba de llegar a la redacción y la estamos ampliando. Actualiza en unos minutos la página para ver los cambios.

Citi ha anunciado que su beneficio neto en el segundo trimestre alcanzó los 4.300 millones de dólares, 49 centavos por acción.

Estos resultados incluyen una ganancia antes de impuestos de 11.100 millones de dólares, mientras que los ingresos se situaron en 30.000 millones de dólares.

Los analistas esperaban unas pérdidas de 0,31 centavos por acción.


----------



## kmaleon (17 Jul 2009)

pos vaya analistas: esperan perdidas de 0,31 y salen ganacias de 0,49. o esta mal la noticia i hay para matar a los analistos


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jul 2009)

fuera de cortos en 10004 ..mecaguen to


----------



## Deudor (17 Jul 2009)

Puto Citigroup...


----------



## kmaleon (17 Jul 2009)

13:31 La publicación de unos resultados mejores de lo esperado no evita que las acciones de las dos compañías estadounidenses cotizan con descensos en la preapertura de Wall Street. Los títulos de General Electric amplían ahora al 4,1% sus caídas, mientras que las acciones de Bank of America ceden un más moderado 1,3%. Los inversores aún aguardan antes de la apertura de la Bolsa de Nueva York las cuentas de otro peso pesado como Citigroup.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Puto Citigroup...



 me lo has quitado de la boca...jajajajaja me cago en el progreso!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jul 2009)

Esta es mi "señal" para cerrar cortos...

Saludos...

PD: AH en el S&P en mínimos, 832,1... parece que los datos de Citi estaban descontandísimos...


----------



## Bambi (17 Jul 2009)

El CEO de Porsche asegura que la venta a Volskwagen es inminente - 17/07/09 - 1412881 - elEconomista.es


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> fuera de cortos en 10004 ..mecaguen to



Creo que la has cagado...yo tambien he cerrado el corto del acojone que tenia en cuanto he visto el menor atisbo verde y me estoy arrepintiendo.Han dado dos bandazos y todos fuera ya 

Esto solo puede significar una cosa...

Edito:Si es que no falla,es hacer cualquier movimiento y el indice justo en sentido contrario...ya esta en colorado intenso otra vez


----------



## Speculo (17 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Esta es mi "señal" para cerrar cortos...
> 
> Saludos...



Con un filtro de 50 puntos ¿No? Porque lleva todo el día por encima


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jul 2009)

joeeeer y ahora pa bajo...esto esta muy chungo o yo soy muy impaciente?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Con un filtro de 50 puntos ¿No? Porque lleva todo el día por encima



Exactamente con un filtro de 101, 2551 sería volver a la tendencia alcista... 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jul 2009)

Viviendas USA: 

*Construcción de viviendas en EEUU en Junio suben 3,6%, frente al +17,3 % de mayo, aún así la tasa anualizada queda en 582.000 viviendas muy por encima de lo esperado que era 530.000.*

Los permisos de construcción suben 8,7% frente al +4% anterior hasta tasa anualizada de 563.000, y cuando se esperaba +520.000.

Dato mejor de lo esperado, bueno para bolsas y malo para bonos.

Saludos...


----------



## kmaleon (17 Jul 2009)

EEUU: muy buen dato de viviendas iniciadas y permisos de construcción 
elEconomista.es17/07/2009 - 14:31Puntúa la noticia : 


El número de viviendas iniciadas se situó en junio en 582.000 en tasa anual ajustada, según acaba de informar el Departamento de Comercio. El mercado había previsto 530.000.

Por su parte, los permisos de construcción también han sido mucho mejor de lo esperado, al alcanzar los 563.000, frente a los 524.000 estimados.


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jul 2009)

vuelvo a intentar largos en 10005 ...stop 15 puntos por debajo...


----------



## Speculo (17 Jul 2009)

festivaldelhumor dijo:


> vuelvo a intentar largos en 10005 ...stop 15 puntos por debajo...



¿Has acertado alguna hoy?


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jul 2009)

pues esta de momento va bien ....una en perdidas y otra en tablas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jul 2009)

Miren esta tabla que pone Cárpatos. Son los puntos que han aportado al índice los 35 miembros de nuestro índice patrio. Qué sería sin SAN, TLF y BBVA (422 puntos)? 







Saludos...


----------



## festivaldelhumor (17 Jul 2009)

fuera en 10035 60 points...menos da una piedra
me voy al currele...felices plusvas


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jul 2009)

Cerrado corto en 10027
Salvados los muebles hoy y me sobra para 2 gominolas.

No me fío de los usanos con estos datos de vivienda.
Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jul 2009)

Hablando de construcción en USA (y yendo de esto este foro... ), os pego un gráfico de larga duración...







Saludos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Jul 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Creo que la has cagado...yo tambien he cerrado el corto del acojone que tenia en cuanto he visto el menor atisbo verde y me estoy arrepintiendo.Han dado dos bandazos y todos fuera ya
> 
> Esto solo puede significar una cosa...
> 
> Edito:Si es que no falla,es hacer cualquier movimiento y el indice justo en sentido contrario...ya esta en colorado intenso otra vez



Vaya fino analista que estoy hecho...si es que esto no cae ni a tiros


----------



## Mulder (17 Jul 2009)

¿Queda algún dato para hoy? y si lo hay ¿a que hora es?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Queda algún dato para hoy? y si lo hay ¿a que hora es?



Creo que ya está todo el pescado vendido...


----------



## Mulder (17 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Creo que ya está todo el pescado vendido...



Ahora entiendo que esto no se mueva, ultimamente la volatilidad se la guardan para las mañanas o para los mediodías.


----------



## Speculo (17 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Queda algún dato para hoy? y si lo hay ¿a que hora es?



¿Y estos dos??

*A las 16.30:

- ÍNDICE DEL INSTITUTO DEL CICLO ECONÓMICO ECRI.
Valoración: 2.

Repercusión en bolsa: es uno de los indicadores más fiables para anticipar el momento del ciclo económico. Los operadores lo quieren lo más alto posible.

* A las 19.00

- ÍNDICE NAHB INDEX de julio.

Dato previo: 15. Previsión: 16.
Valoración: 4.

Repercusión en bolsa: Se quiere alto en bolsas y bajo en bonos. Es un indicador de sentimiento del sector inmobiliario que últimamente es muy seguido.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jul 2009)

Vaya Speculo, tienes razón, lo miré en el hilo de Jose y allí no salían, gracias... 

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jul 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya fino analista que estoy hecho...si es que esto no cae ni a tiros



En un mercado tan volátil lo único que puedes hacer es intentar sincronizar con los bandazos.
Yo lo he conseguido a la segunda,y he tenido que aumentar la pasta y el apalancamiento para recuperar.
No hagan esto en sus casas
He tenido dos bloqueos del Firefox,con el broker,y Yahoo iba con más de 1 minuto de retardo.Seguía la cotización por CNBC

Paciencia


----------



## Speculo (17 Jul 2009)

Joder... No paran esto ni a tiros... No te dejan ni meterte a gusto sin tener que estar con el dedo ahí flojo...

Y el gurú de Wataru_ que ve al Nasdaq en los 500 para el 2014 ...


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jul 2009)

Speculo
A veces tardan un poco en digerir los datos.Por eso he cerrado corto.Cuña mientras meditan y parriba


----------



## Mulder (17 Jul 2009)

Pues no ha salido ningún dato de ECRI ahora.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no ha salido ningún dato de ECRI ahora.



*ECRI: Crecimiento anualizado al mayor nivel desde mayo de 2004, sube de 6,2 a 7. Comentan que la recesión ha terminado y que la recuperación posterior aún es pronto pero de momento parece más sólida de lo que parecía
*
Saludos...

Aprovecho para decir que estoy corto en Stoxx 2478,5...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jul 2009)

*<====================> LUNES 20 <====================>
*
* A las 16.00:
- INDICADORES ADELANTADOS DE LA CONFERENCE BOARD de junio.
Dato previo: +1,2%. Previsión: +0,5%.

*<====================> MARTES 21 <====================>
*
*A las 13.45:
- INFORME INTERNATIONAL COUNCIL OF SHOPPING CETERS AND GOLDMAN SACHS (antiguo nforme Bank of Tokyo) de ventas semanales de cadenas comerciales.
Dato previo: -0,9%.

* A las 14.30:
- INDICADOR DE ACTIVIDAD NACIONAL DE LA FED DE CHICAGO de junio.
Dato previo: -2,30.

*A las 14.55:
-INFORME REDBOOK DE VENTAS SEMANALES DE CADENAS COMERCIALES.
Dato previo: -1,7%.

* Sin hora fija:
-ABC/W. POST CONSUMER CONFIDENCE.
Dato previo: -51.

*<====================> MIÉRCOLES 22 <====================>
*
* A las 13.00:
- ÍNDICE DE REFINANCIACIONES.
Dato previo: 2.009,4.

- ÍNDICE DE PETICIONES DE PRÉSTAMO.
Dato previo: 514,4.

* A las 16.30:
- RESERVAS SEMANALES DE CRUDO.

*<====================> JUEVES 23 <====================>
*
* A las 14.30:
*- PETICIONES DE SUBSIDIO DE PARO SEMANALES.
*Dato previo: 522.000. Previsión: 548.000.

* A las 16.00:
*-VENTAS DE VIVIENDAS DE SEGUNDA MANO de junio.
*Dato previo: 4,77. Previsión: 4,80 ambas en millones de unidades en tasa anualizada.

*<====================> VIERNES 24 <====================>
*
* A las 15.55:
*-ÍNDICE DE CONFIANZA DEL CONSUMIDOR DE LA UNIVERSIDAD DE MICHIGAN/REUTERS de julio final.
*Dato previo: 70,8. Previsión: 65.

SUBPARTIDA DE CONDICIONES ACTUALES:
Dato previo: 73,2. Previsión: N/A.

SUBPARTIDA DE EXPECTATIVAS:
Dato previo: 69,2. Previsión: N/A.

*A las 16.30:
- ÍNDICE DEL INSTITUTO DEL CICLO ECONÓMICO ECRI. 

Para mi el día importante es el jueves....
Guardaros el post para la semana que viene... 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (17 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *ECRI: Crecimiento anualizado al mayor nivel desde mayo de 2004, sube de 6,2 a 7. Comentan que la recesión ha terminado y que la recuperación posterior aún es pronto pero de momento parece más sólida de lo que parecía
> *
> Saludos...
> 
> Aprovecho para decir que estoy corto en Stoxx 2478,5...



Gracias, yo entré en 2470, ¿que objetivo tienes? yo lo tengo mínimo en 2447.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Gracias, yo entré en 2470, ¿que objetivo tienes? yo lo tengo mínimo en 2447.



No lo he pensado, tengo una nueva forma de actuar, basada más bien en que objetivo no tocará... vamos, intento entrar lo más arriba posible (en cortos), sabiendo que no volverá a tocar un punto, en este caso el 2494,5... a ver que tal sale, ya te contaré... este fin de semana le pasaré "este método" al Stoxx los últimos 3 meses a ver que tal... lo hice por encima y acertaba mucho...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (17 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No lo he pensado, tengo una nueva forma de actuar, basada más bien en que objetivo no tocará... vamos, intento entrar lo más arriba posible (en cortos), sabiendo que no volverá a tocar un punto, en este caso el 2494,5... a ver que tal sale, ya te contaré... este fin de semana le pasaré "este método" al Stoxx los últimos 3 meses a ver que tal... lo hice por encima y acertaba mucho...
> 
> Saludos...



Vamos a ver, tienes un máximo para el día calculado con vaya a saber ud. que, y en el máximo decreciente le arreas cuando vuelve a llegar por ese entorno (si se trata de cortos) ¿me equivoco?


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Jul 2009)

Esto es de coña...el ibex sube practicamente un 8% en la semana y ya veo en la dichosa web de IgMarkets *ESPAÑA 35 +29*

Me cago en ********* (si,me vendi un par de minis en la subasta) :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Vamos a ver, tienes un máximo para el día calculado con vaya a saber ud. que, y en el máximo decreciente le arreas cuando vuelve a llegar por ese entorno (si se trata de cortos) ¿me equivoco?



No exactamente, deja que lo ponga en práctica y si acaso un día de estos lo vendo... 

Por cierto, parece que el Stoxx está haciendo un HCH en gráficos de 30', no?

Saludos..


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jul 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esto es de coña...el ibex sube practicamente un 8% en la semana y ya veo en la dichosa web de IgMarkets *ESPAÑA 35 +29*
> 
> Me cago en ********* (si,me vendi un par de minis en la subasta) :



Primero: Que marquen ahora +29 no significa que el lunes por la mañana los marquen...
Segundo: Tu no lo habías dejado...? :
Tercero: Sigues siendo tan talismán? Dime que vas largo por favor... :

Saludos...

PD: A lo tercero decirte que entre festivaldelhumor, Hannibal y yo te estamos haciendo la competencia...


----------



## Speculo (17 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Primero: Que marquen ahora +29 no significa que el lunes por la mañana los marquen...
> Segundo: Tu no lo habías dejado...? :
> Tercero: Sigues siendo tan talismán? Dime que vas largo por favor... :
> 
> ...



En realidad, le están haciendo la competencia hasta los hedge funds, porque esta última semana el que no se haya quedado pillado con un corto, que levante la mano.

Edito: Yo no veo HCH por ningún lado.


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> En realidad, le están haciendo la competencia hasta los hedge funds, porque esta última semana el que no se haya quedado pillado con un corto, que levante la mano.



Ahora que lo mencionas,y que estoy conspiranoico,creo que veremos a los banquitos guerrear contra los HF.Stay tuned!


----------



## Mulder (17 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> En realidad, le están haciendo la competencia hasta los hedge funds, porque esta última semana el que no se haya quedado pillado con un corto, que levante la mano.
> 
> Edito: Yo no veo HCH por ningún lado.



Yo me he quedado pillado en casi todos, pero he salido bien librado, aunque con nula o casi nulas ganancias.

La excepción es el corto que he abierto este mediodía que ha ido como la seda, prácticamente directo a objetivo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Ahora que lo mencionas,y que estoy conspiranoico,creo que veremos a los banquitos guerrear contra los HF.Stay tuned!



[Modo pelota on]
Por cierto,buenisima tu firma 
[/Modo Pelota off]


----------



## Condor (17 Jul 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Gracioso que el último trimestre haya sido de subida cuando el PIB europeo ha bajado un ¿5%?, pero no será por mi que siempre dije que subidas serían con dinero "inorgánico" inyectado a mansalva (inflación). Con el mercado tan manipulado al alza, porque sí, lo que se hace difícil es saber cuando toca bajar y, por ende, ponerse corto. En todo caso no se tomen unas relajadas vacaciones con dinero dentro.




A los que se pusieron cortos esta semana, ya les dije esto hace 10 días.... es que....

Esta clara la jugada, inflación es lo que viene, ¿para octubre?


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Jul 2009)

Condor dijo:


> A los que se pusieron cortos esta semana, ya les dije esto hace 10 días.... es que....
> 
> Esta clara la jugada, inflación es lo que viene, ¿para octubre?




Pero pienso yo (pienso,tampoco estoy seguro de nada)...si hay amenazas inflacionistas (que obviamente las hay),no deberian empezar a subir los tipos de interes en respuesta? No deberia caer la bolsa en consecuencia? De hecho los tipos ya no pueden bajar mas,no es el unico camino que queda la caida de las bolsas? (Todo esto en un escenario a 1 o 2 años vista)

:::


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jul 2009)

Atentos porque creo que DJI va a pegar el hachazo al alza.3...2...1..


----------



## tonuel (17 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Atentos porque creo que DJI va a pegar el hachazo al alza.3...2...1..




*[modo más perdido que una gacela on]*


He comprado unas terras en el Nasdaq creo... a ver que tal van... :


*[modo más perdido que una gacela off]*




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (17 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Atentos porque creo que DJI va a pegar el hachazo al alza.3...2...1..



Ahora había dato, ¿alguien sabe como ha salido?

edito: US July home builder sentiment highest since Sept

http://www.cnbc.com/id/31947284/site/14081545/for/cnbc/


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jul 2009)

Tonuel
Si a las 20,45 no se ha disparado ponme un Nelson

Si,yo también me odio.

Pd:Mulder ,no es por fundamentales.


----------



## Speculo (17 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Tonuel
> Si a las 20,45 no se ha disparado ponme un Nelson
> 
> Si,yo también me odio.
> ...



Venga. Ahora dices por qué se va a disparar y así los que tienen cortos abiertos los van cerrando. O según lo que digas, igual abren más.


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jul 2009)

Se va seva se va


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jul 2009)

Como rompa el 8730 se caga la perra!!

No se ni calcular la proyección!!


----------



## Speculo (17 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora había dato, ¿alguien sabe como ha salido?
> 
> edito: US July home builder sentiment highest since Sept
> 
> UPDATE 2-US July home builder sentiment highest since Sept - News - CNBC.com



¿Ha salido algún dato malo esta semana?

Desde luego, el que se haya inventado esto de la crisis, se ha forrado comprando en el suelo del crack. A ver si le investiga la CNMV y le pone una multa.


----------



## Mulder (17 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Ha salido algún dato malo esta semana?
> 
> Desde luego, el que se haya inventado esto de la crisis, se ha forrado comprando en el suelo del crack. A ver si le investiga la CNMV y le pone una multa.



Ya sabemos que según quien seas investigan a fondo...o a fondo perdido


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jul 2009)

A ver si apoya en 8715/20 y lo fulmina.
Proyección de unos 70 puntos pero no prometo precisión.


----------



## Mulder (17 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Como rompa el 8730 se caga la perra!!
> 
> No se ni calcular la proyección!!



No es por fastidiar mucho, pero ahora no hay ni volumen ni volatilidad en ningún índice, podría irse hacia cualquier sitio.

Y me da que hoy lo más ideal va a ser acabar en negativo, así los leoncios atizarán a base de bien a los cortos o a los bajistas. Tras lo irracional de la subida de esta semana todo el mundo anda paranoico buscando el punto de giro y eso toca este martes que viene, pero parece que están colgando el escenario perfecto para que todo el mundo piense que es hoy.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Edito: Yo no veo HCH por ningún lado.



Hombre hay que echarle imaginación...  Todavía falta la última pata del Hombro derecho, tendría que perder el 2455... de ilusión también se vive!!! 

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jul 2009)

Mulder toi de acuerdo,pero piensa en las pobres gacelas yankis XD!!


----------



## Condor (17 Jul 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero pienso yo (pienso,tampoco estoy seguro de nada)...si hay amenazas inflacionistas (que obviamente las hay),no deberian empezar a subir los tipos de interes en respuesta? No deberia caer la bolsa en consecuencia? De hecho los tipos ya no pueden bajar mas,no es el unico camino que queda la caida de las bolsas? (Todo esto en un escenario a 1 o 2 años vista)
> 
> :::



Por ello digo que esto está, quizás, más tenebroso que en octubre del año pasado... lo que se debió hacer fue no haber llegado a esto y lo que viene es inflación, es decir, los bienes tanto de consumo como duraderos valdrán un montón de dinero, lo que no valdrá será el dinero. Y con un dinero sin valor ya puedes poner las tasas de interés en el ratio que quieras, sólo pasará a formar parte de una perniciosa vorágine en la que lo importante es gastar ese dinero que no vale. 

Tenemos aprendices de brujo manejando la economía mundial desde hace tiempo, y se pueden poner como quieran pero hay que purgar los males, no hay salidas en helicópteros (Tim Geithner)

DJ más allá de los 8730 (je je je)


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jul 2009)

Hachazo en curso,disfruten el vuelo.

Huele a 8800 o algo asín!!


----------



## Speculo (17 Jul 2009)

Mulder ¿Te ha saltado el stop?


----------



## Condor (17 Jul 2009)

El stop y las pulsaciones, ¿cuál es el número de emergencias?


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Jul 2009)

Joder,yo recuerdo que antes veias a los americanos por las tardes y la grafica tenia sus curvitas,te sorprendian con sus +/- 2% en la ultima hora...pero es que ahora segun cierran los europeos es coger la moto en un sentido (preferentemente hacia arriba) y no hay quien lo mueva...

Sera que chocheo ya


----------



## Mulder (17 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Mulder ¿Te ha saltado el stop?



Aun no, siempre lo pongo a 15 puntos y esa distancia me ha demostrado muchas veces ser la más adecuada, aunque si palmas duele más.

El Stoxx normalmente tiene dos reglas:
- Si pasa de 10 puntos es un inicio de que la tendencia va a cambiar 
- Si supera 15 puntos es que ya ha cambiado.

Hay excepciones como siempre, esta semana han habido muchas, pero de normal es así.

edito: creo que esta vez me lo van a saltar


----------



## Kujire (17 Jul 2009)

*Magic number*

Bien, en nivel en el que estamos en le ESEPE es interesante 940. El 'magic number' que TODO el mundo está esperando es el 944, como ya ocurrió en el rally anterior. Para dar credibilidad al alza deberíamos cerrar por encima de ese nivel 940-944 jiji, para dejar todo a resolver en la semana que viene. A medida que nos vayamos acercando al vencimiento de las opciones, veremos como se incrementa la volatilidad y esto se anima un poco (es viernes, no esperen que reventemos la piñata hoy)

Tenemos todos los índices ya en positivo, me temo que los cortos van a sufrir un poco más.


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jul 2009)

Ahora marca sobreventa,cuñita y alehop!!


----------



## Condor (17 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Aun no, siempre lo pongo a 15 puntos y esa distancia me ha demostrado muchas veces ser la más adecuada, aunque si palmas duele más.
> 
> El Stoxx normalmente tiene dos reglas:
> - Si pasa de 10 puntos es un inicio de que la tendencia va a cambiar
> ...



Mulder perder?!!! ni contra el Barça del triplete!!!!


----------



## tonuel (17 Jul 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Por ello digo que esto está, quizás, más tenebroso que en octubre del año pasado... lo que se debió hacer fue no haber llegado a esto y lo que viene es inflación, es decir, los bienes tanto de consumo como duraderos valdrán un montón de dinero, lo que no valdrá será el dinero.



Invierta todo su dinero en pisos... no se comen... pero nunca bajan... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (17 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Bien, en nivel en el que estamos en le ESEPE es interesante 940. El 'magic number' que TODO el mundo está esperando es el 944, como ya ocurrió en el rally anterior. Para dar credibilidad al alza deberíamos cerrar por encima de ese nivel 940-944 jiji, para dejar todo a resolver en la semana que viene. A medida que nos vayamos acercando al vencimiento de las opciones, veremos como se incrementa la volatilidad y esto se anima un poco (es viernes, no esperen que reventemos la piñata hoy)
> 
> Tenemos todos los índices ya en positivo, me temo que los cortos van a sufrir un poco más.



Cortos creo que no queda ya ni uno. 

¿Crees que lo van a soltar los cocos estos malos a partir del vencimiento?


----------



## Condor (17 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Invierta todo su dinero en pisos... no se comen... pero nunca bajan...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



En un mercado sobresaturado como el español no invertiría mi dinero en comprar un piso a menos que esté en la milla de oro de las dos grandes ciudades o que tenga unas características que me convenzan de su justoprecio, por ahí escribí lo que debería valer un piso según el mercado actual.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Cortos creo que no queda ya ni uno.



Hable por usted... :



Saludos :


----------



## tonuel (17 Jul 2009)

Condor dijo:


> En un mercado sobresaturado como el español no invertiría mi dinero en comprar un piso a menos que esté en la milla de oro de las dos grandes ciudades o que tenga unas características que me convenzan de su justoprecio, por ahí escribí lo que debería valer un piso según el mercado actual.



Pues haga lo que todos hicimos en su momento... comprar latas de atún y construirse un búnker en la montaña... 


Saludos


----------



## Condor (17 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues haga lo que todos hicimos en su momento... comprar latas de atún y construirse un búnker en la montaña...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Todo pasa por comprar lo que se utiliza, no aquello a lo que no se le da uso. En el edifico en el que vivo (vendido hace 8 años) existen 4 pisos (de 20) en la misma escalera en la que nunca ha vivido nadie y no están en venta así que....

Los bunkers sólo alargan la agonía y el latún lo como poco


----------



## Mulder (17 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Invierta todo su dinero en pisos... no se comen... pero nunca bajan...



Es cierto, al menos los papelitos si te pueden llenar el estómago, un poco atún para acompañar y un poco de sal y al buche


----------



## tonuel (17 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es cierto, al menos los papelitos si te pueden llenar el estómago, un poco atún para acompañar y un poco de sal y al buche




Yo se de unos papelitos de color rojo que los cagaria bien a gusto... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (17 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Bien, en nivel en el que estamos en le ESEPE es interesante 940. El 'magic number' que TODO el mundo está esperando es el 944, como ya ocurrió en el rally anterior. Para dar credibilidad al alza deberíamos cerrar por encima de ese nivel 940-944 jiji, para dejar todo a resolver en la semana que viene. A medida que nos vayamos acercando al vencimiento de las opciones, veremos como se incrementa la volatilidad y esto se anima un poco (es viernes, no esperen que reventemos la piñata hoy)
> 
> Tenemos todos los índices ya en positivo, me temo que los cortos van a sufrir un poco más.



¿a que hora vencen las opciones del Dow y S&P? yo creí que ya había vencido.

edito: me da igual si me das las hora de NY.


----------



## Condor (17 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo se de unos papelitos de color rojo que los cagaria bien a gusto... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Esa cagada ya está en marcha desde hace tiempo desde la Reserva Federal y el BCE


----------



## Kujire (17 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Cortos creo que no queda ya ni uno.
> 
> ¿Crees que lo van a soltar los cocos estos malos a partir del vencimiento?



NO. No creo que veamos pronto una nueva caída si sobrepasan los 944, se han molestado tanto en llevarnos aki, que dudo mucho que nos dejen caer ya. Los que quieran jugar a partir de ahora lo hacen en su terreno. Los movimientos que se producen son muy profesionales, rápidos y violentos, suerte a todos


----------



## Kujire (17 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿a que hora vencen las opciones del Dow y S&P? yo creí que ya había vencido.
> 
> edito: me da igual si me das las hora de NY.



en media hora


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jul 2009)

Yo no aguanto media hora apretando esfínteres y sin respirar!!

Pida tiempo muerto,entrenador!!


----------



## Speculo (17 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> NO. No creo que veamos pronto una nueva caída si sobrepasan los 944, se han molestado tanto en llevarnos aki, que dudo mucho que nos dejen caer ya. Los que quieran jugar a partir de ahora lo hacen en su terreno. Los movimientos que se producen son muy profesionales, rápidos y violentos, suerte a todos



No hablo de hoy ni de una caída fuerte. Hablo de una corrección de toda esta locura de subida.
Nos habrán llevado hasta donde hayan querido, pero si esto no corrige un 5%-10% en los próximos días, se van a comprar y a vender los papeles entre ellos. Y ya me dirás tú quién va a ganar algo en esa situación.

Pero vamos, que si hay que ponerse largos, nos ponemos y a esperar


----------



## Speculo (17 Jul 2009)

Anda que estos también, hay que joderse...

*CIT Group Inc. 0.790 + 92.66%*


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Anda que estos también, hay que joderse...
> 
> *CIT Group Inc. 0.790 + 92.66%*



Es lo que tienen los zombies,si no los decapitas o algo,resurgen.


----------



## Kujire (17 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No hablo de hoy ni de una caída fuerte. Hablo de una corrección de toda esta locura de subida.
> Nos habrán llevado hasta donde hayan querido, pero si esto no corrige un 5%-10% en los próximos días, se van a comprar y a vender los papeles entre ellos. Y ya me dirás tú quién va a ganar algo en esa situación.
> 
> Pero vamos, que si hay que ponerse largos, nos ponemos y a esperar



Si corrigiéramos los porcentajes que comentas, sería como volver una semana atrás en el tiempo, que no estaría mal, pero ¿en el mismo mes?, compara lo que hizo en la subida anterior, siguió subiendo y luego a buscar un canal donde apoyarse, creo que la subida se va a moderar, y habrá "pequeñas" correcciones diarias pero descarto hasta Agosto una caída en los porcentajes que comentas. Aunque esto es mucho aventurar, vayamos día a día y semana hacer una predicción a día de hoy puede ser muy equivocada puesto que esta subida se ha dado por sobreventa y cierre de cortos, lo normal sería corregir un poco, pero los cocos querrán distribuir papel, no tirar los precios, verdad?


----------



## Mulder (17 Jul 2009)

He de irme con mi mujer porque nos vamos de cena por su cumpleaños, ella me decía que nos fuéramos ya, pero la ultima palabra siempre la tengo yo: "si, cariño".

Me voy a quedar abierto si no me saltan el stop en la última hora que nos queda, el vencimiento ya ha pasado y aun sigo al pie del cañón. No me hace ninguna gracia quedarme abierto hoy pero es lo que hay, hasta que no me salten el stop yo sigo dentro, no voy a deshacer la posición bajista porque podría tocarme la lotería


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Jul 2009)

Tengo que dejaros
Como el arreón ha sido flojito(40p),que TONUEL me ponga un Nelson chiquitín.

El último que cierre...
Saludos, buen finde, y sigo queriendo sangría.


----------



## Speculo (17 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Si corrigiéramos los porcentajes que comentas, sería como volver una semana atrás en el tiempo, que no estaría mal, pero ¿en el mismo mes?, compara lo que hizo en la subida anterior, siguió subiendo y luego a buscar un canal donde apoyarse, creo que la subida se va a moderar, y habrá "pequeñas" correcciones diarias pero descarto hasta Agosto una caída en los porcentajes que comentas. Aunque esto es mucho aventurar, vayamos día a día y semana hacer una predicción a día de hoy puede ser muy equivocada puesto que esta subida se ha dado por sobreventa y cierre de cortos, lo normal sería corregir un poco, pero los cocos querrán distribuir papel, no tirar los precios, verdad?



Qué te voy a decir. Estoy de acuerdo. Los que han subido esto tienen que soltar todo lo que han cogido.
Dos factores son los que importan ahora: Cuánto han cogido y a cuánto les va a ser fácil colocarlo. 
Del primer factor, ni idea. No sé cuánto han comprado ni quién ha sido.
Del segundo, tengo más o menos claro que a estos niveles del S&P no van a vender un papel ni a su abuela. Hablan por ahí del nivel 915 del S&P para empezar a comprar, pero no sé. Es una apreciación personal mía y como no soy un inversor de los fuertes, no tendré ni idea, pero ahí lo dejo caer.

Luego están los hilos que controla esta gente. Los manipulan e igual la gente piensa que los papeles se van a acabar, pero ahí ya no entro.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Tengo que dejaros
> Como el arreón ha sido flojito(40p),que TONUEL me ponga un Nelson chiquitín.
> 
> El último que cierre...
> Saludos, buen finde, y sigo queriendo sangría.



Toma anda,todo por un compañero forero


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Jul 2009)

Manda cojones...


----------



## rosonero (18 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Manda cojones...



Hombre!!!!! Si es el mítico sistema infalible de cambios de tendencia de 2009. 

¿Entiendo qué hay que ponerse la mini, muy mini? : 
La señal es vertiginosa, a ver si la acierta.


----------



## aksarben (18 Jul 2009)

Yo lo he entendido al revés, como que hemos tocado un mínimo y p'arriba...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Jul 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> Yo lo he entendido al revés, como que hemos tocado un mínimo y p'arriba...



Pues sí, según el sistema estamos alcistas, el techo de junio lo pronosticó a la perfección, puse el gráfico en su momento y yo vendí las repsoles que tenía.

Pero resulta que los cambios de bajista a alcista los da con retraso y llevo una semana a pie cambiado.

Ahora el problema es entrar, sobre todo si lo haces con futuros, sería normal que le pegaran un bajón para asustar al personal, o puede que no, para que la gente se quede esperando el bajón y no entre.

En realidad, es un sistema de medio plazo, que dé las señales de compra con algo de retraso no significa que no funcione, en los mínimos de marzo ya dio la señal de compra con retraso y para mí el sistema sigue siendo válido.

La pena es que si alguien le hizo caso puede haber perdido dinero esta semana por seguir bajista, si sirve de consuelo yo también le hice caso y estaba bajista, lo siento, nadie es perfecto, de todas maneras ya había apuntado que en los suelos de mercado tarda más en dar señal.

Sería importante que subiéramos a medio plazo porque eso me confirmaría que me puedo fiar de este sistema, no me gusta estar comprando y vendiendo cada día.

Luego, a final de año, si el sistema sigue acertando, ya lo pondré a disposición de los foreros sólo bajo subscripción. 

PD: respecto a la "fuerza de la señal", ni entro ni salgo, todavía no me aventuro a lanzar hipótesis sobre qué significa que la señal sea tan intensa en los cambios de bajista a alcista o viceversa, tampoco me atrevo a interpretar qué significa el tiempo que tarda en recuperarse el indicador, es decir, la forma en que "rebota".

Yo lo sigo bajo mi cuenta y riesgo, lo pongo porque me parece que acierta y puede dar pistas sobre el medio plazo.


----------



## chollero (19 Jul 2009)

Mucho tienen que cambiar las cosas para que veamos los minimos de marzo, los cocos se han empeñado en dar optimismo, y hacernos ver que la crisis ha terminado


----------



## tonuel (19 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Manda cojones...




Los de R4 también dicen que toca subidón en julio-agosto y que septiembre será un buen momento para ponerse corto... 

Que cada uno opere en consecuencia... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Jul 2009)

aqui estoy para dar la cara


----------



## felipe (20 Jul 2009)

Hoy me acordaba de algunos que se reian del Santander a menos de 4 euros y decían que no se iba a volver a ver a 9 euros hasta dentro de mucho, no han pasado ni 6 meses y ya asoma los 9 euretes. Lo de que la bolsa va a bajar ya huele, claro llegará un día que se acertará. Yo creo que aciertan más los que echan las cartas en el retiro....


----------



## Tuttle (20 Jul 2009)

felipe dijo:


> Hoy me acordaba de algunos que se reian del Santander a menos de 4 euros y decían que no se iba a volver a ver a 9 euros hasta dentro de mucho, no han pasado ni 6 meses y ya asoma los 9 euretes. Lo de que la bolsa va a bajar ya huele, claro llegará un día que se acertará. Yo creo que aciertan más los que echan las cartas en el retiro....



La bolsa es un mercado que está manipulado para sacar los cuartos a cuatro pardillos que les gusta ir de listos. 

Si quieres posicionarte en banca en vísperas a la mayor crisis hipotecaria de la historia es tu elección.


----------



## Bambi (20 Jul 2009)

Tuttle dijo:


> La bolsa es un mercado que está manipulado para sacar los cuartos a cuatro pardillos que les gusta ir de listos.
> 
> Si quieres posicionarte en banca en vísperas a la mayor crisis hipotecaria de la historia es tu elección.



Le recomiendo este producto, acorde a su aversión al riesgo:
ING DIRECT

Recuerden que igual que se entra en un valor se puede salir si no se duerme uno en los laureles y/o deja que se lo gestionen los amiguetes del banco.


----------



## pyn (20 Jul 2009)

Buenos días a tod@s, hoy es el comienzo de la semana de las plusvalías para tod@s.


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

felipe dijo:


> Hoy me acordaba de algunos que se reian del Santander a menos de 4 euros y decían que no se iba a volver a ver a 9 euros hasta dentro de mucho, no han pasado ni 6 meses y ya asoma los 9 euretes. Lo de que la bolsa va a bajar ya huele, claro llegará un día que se acertará. Yo creo que aciertan más los que echan las cartas en el retiro....



Yo meteria todos mis ahorros en acciones del Santander, es el único banco que saldrá indemne de la crisis...




¿crisis...? ¿what crisis...? :



Saludos :


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

Me estoy fijando en criteria... 


para unos cortos claro... :


Edito:

O mejor se los pongo al botas... objetivo de entrada los 10200 del ibex... 


Saludos


----------



## pyn (20 Jul 2009)

Apuestas para hoy: abrimos alcistas, pasando el techod e los 10100 para luego caernos por debajo de los 9900.


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Apuestas para hoy: abrimos alcistas, pasando el techod e los 10100 para luego caernos por debajo de los 9900.



Algo gordo va a pasar esta semana... esperemos que sea en la dirección adecuada... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (20 Jul 2009)

A los buenos días!

Durante toda la semana pasada empezábamos a la baja para luego subir, hoy hemos abierto al alza para luego....

Es evidente ¿verdad? yo creo que las dos últimas semanas de julio serán bajistas.

Aunque sospecho que hoy podríamos quedar ligeramente negativos para empezar a bajar fuerte a partir de mañana.


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Durante toda la semana pasada empezábamos a la baja para luego subir, hoy hemos abierto al alza para luego....




Eres un cabronazo... :o

He estado apuntito de darle al botón...



Saludos :o


----------



## Mulder (20 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Eres un cabronazo... :o
> 
> He estado apuntito de darle al botón...



Creo que ya irías ganando, aunque si te esperas un poco tal vez puedas vender desde más arriba.


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que ya irías ganando, aunque si te esperas un poco tal vez puedas vender desde más arriba.



El caso es que no me he podido esperar...


Otro corto al SAN a 9,11€... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## pyn (20 Jul 2009)

Yo voy a esperar que hace Gamesa con los 14€, mirando las gráficas de GAM vs IBEX se están comportando prácticamente igual. Y GAM tiene un techo en 14,02 importante, es cuestión de ver qué hace.


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

Mis hijos y nietos necesitan jugosas plusvalias... tengo fe en ti señor... 




Saludos


----------



## Bambi (20 Jul 2009)

y MTS a lo suyo, cerró en 24.3 preapertura no bajaba de 24.5 y ya pasa de 25, eso es un chicharro y no Gamesa


----------



## Deudor (20 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> y MTS a lo suyo, cerró en 24.3 preapertura no bajaba de 24.5 y ya pasa de 25, eso es un chicharro y no Gamesa



La palabra chicharro ha dejado de tener sentido. Cualquier índice es un chicharro ahora mismo.


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> y MTS a lo suyo, cerró en 24.3 preapertura no bajaba de 24.5 y ya pasa de 25, eso es un chicharro y no Gamesa



No hay cortos en CFDs de Mittal en R4... ésto es una puta estafa... :



Saludos :


----------



## Deudor (20 Jul 2009)

Esto tiene mala pinta. 
De estar manipulando esto para que se meta todo el mundo, y luego dejarlo caer... lo están haciendo muy, muy, muy bien.


----------



## Mulder (20 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No hay cortos en CFDs de Mittal en R4... ésto es una puta estafa... :



En Interdin nunca hubieron y desde que estoy en R4 tampoco los he visto nunca.


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En Interdin nunca hubieron y desde que estoy en R4 tampoco los he visto nunca.



Con que hayan del botas me sobra... :



Saludos :


----------



## Bayne (20 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No hay cortos en CFDs de Mittal en R4... ésto es una puta estafa... :
> Saludos :



Muy buenas

¿Y no se pueden vender futuros o comprar puts?


----------



## Deudor (20 Jul 2009)

Santander a 9.09.
¿Que Tonuel, esperando futuras plusvalías del 100 %?


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

Bayne dijo:


> Muy buenas
> 
> ¿Y no se pueden vender futuros o comprar puts?




Si, pero con los CFDs me entiendo mejor... lo de ver el futuro se lo dejo a Mulder... 




Deudor dijo:


> Santander a 9.09.
> ¿Que Tonuel, esperando futuras plusvalías del 100 %?




el 100% me sabe a poco... los 3€ están cada dia más cerca...


Saludos


----------



## pyn (20 Jul 2009)

Me aburro.


----------



## Deudor (20 Jul 2009)

La verdad es que un día como hoy, con lo que ocurrió la semana pasada y este gap, sólo se puede bajar.


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

A mi lo que me pone es el gráfico de benditaliquidez... y la percepción general de que esto va p'arriva... :




Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Jul 2009)

Buenos días ^__^!

Ya veo que habéis disfrutado sin mi... me he perdido los 10 mil y la cara de Tonuel al pasarlos jaja .

Yo me acabo de poner largo en Cri a 3.255, acción para viejos donde las haya...aunque se pega sus escapadas en ambas direcciones fuertes. Hay una agencia que lleva vendiendo pfff BYM MA, ella sola tiene retenida a la acción, y digo yo... que algún día se le acabará los papelitos, o no... 

Un saludo


----------



## pyn (20 Jul 2009)

Me parece que hasta la tarde esto va a estar bastante muerto ¿tenemos algún dato interesante que se presente hoy?


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Me parece que hasta la tarde esto va a estar bastante muerto ¿tenemos algún dato interesante que se presente hoy?



A las 16:00, pero hasta el jueves nada serio... :o



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (20 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Me parece que hasta la tarde esto va a estar bastante muerto ¿tenemos algún dato interesante que se presente hoy?



¿muerto? en el Stoxx estamos a punto de superar máximos del día.

Y ojo si no se superan porque de lo contrario vamos a bajar mucho, aunque yo creo que los superará.


----------



## pyn (20 Jul 2009)

¿Y que nos cuentan a las 16:00?


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Y que nos cuentan a las 16:00?



Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets




Edito: (De R4)



> Como operación del día proponemos la compra de acciones de Banco Santander Central Hispano limitada a 9 euros por título, añadiendo un Stop Loss para vender a mercado en caso de que la cotización baje a 8,55 euros.




Saludos


----------



## Bayne (20 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿muerto? en el Stoxx estamos a punto de superar máximos del día.
> 
> *Y ojo si no se superan porque de lo contrario vamos a bajar mucho, aunque yo creo que los superará.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Si no supera máximos bajamos mucho o al revés?...:


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

Esta tarde toca fiesta, lo huelo... :



Saludos


----------



## pyn (20 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> <!-- google_ad_section_start -->Esta tarde toca fiesta, lo huelo... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos <!-- google_ad_section_end -->



Estamos en una tendencia alcista desde la semana pasada, para cambiar esa tendencia debe de ocurrir "algo" y yo no veo que pueda ocurrir nada por ahora, así que como mucho corregiremos ¿no?. Aunque para el tradding no sé yo...


----------



## donpepito (20 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.

Con la recuperación de CIT... tenemos una nueva semana alcista, el SAN a 10,00€ OBJETIVO de las agencias BSN.

Recuerda donde lo has visto, antes!


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Con la recuperación de CIT... tenemos una nueva semana alcista, el SAN a 10,00€ OBJETIVO de las agencias BSN.
> 
> Recuerda donde lo has visto, antes!




Y usted dándome buenas noticias... gracias... :o

Yo lo que veo es a Morgan Stanley y al botas vendiendo papelitos y a las gacelillas comprando... y eso me gusta... :


Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (20 Jul 2009)

Siempre que hay una BK con gran peso... el muerto recibe una inyección a tiempo... los futuros vienen en verde.


----------



## donpepito (20 Jul 2009)

VERTICE360º va a firmar una acuerdo con TELEFONICA en breve... será lo que lleve a la cot hasta 1,00€

Estos días ... están acumulando, al iguaL que UBS lo está haciendo en CODERE.


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Jul 2009)

Tks tks... ya veremos hacia donde vamos... de momento yo estoy preparando las vacaciones de final de año... otra cosa...

De momento hay mucha gente esperando a una corrección, ¿para entrar? ¿para ponerse cortos?. ¿Quedan muchos vivos, aparte de Tonuel?. 

De eso depende todo, de momento, los resultados están llegando mejor de lo previsto ya que los analistas hicieron previsiones muy a la baja.

^^Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (20 Jul 2009)

JOSE_MCO nueva emp cotizando en el MC.... subida de bienvenida +7,xx% poco negociado.

No hay que explicar que las posis están + man....


----------



## Bambi (20 Jul 2009)

buenas tardes, pero bueno ¿qué hace el hueco alcista todavía sin cerrar a las horas que son?


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> De momento hay mucha gente esperando a una corrección, ¿para entrar? ¿para ponerse cortos?. ¿Quedan muchos vivos, aparte de Tonuel?.




Del tito Cárpatos...



> Ha terminado el vencimiento y las bolsas siguen subiendo lo cual es una buena noticia.
> 
> Estas fortalezas tras los vencimientos que han sido muy alcistas son una muy buena señal.
> 
> ...





Saludos :


----------



## Bambi (20 Jul 2009)

excelente análisis, así que la bolsa está manipulada, vaya, nunca lo hubiera dicho


----------



## donpepito (20 Jul 2009)

Algunos preferimos el riesgo a invertir en otras acciones, lo fácil es comprar en BBVA y SAN.

El mercado USA... os espera!

DP HF MASTER OF CEREMONY!


----------



## pyn (20 Jul 2009)

Por favor que alguien le diga al señor Cárpatos que aquí seguimos cortos jejeje.


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Algunos preferimos el riesgo a invertir en otras acciones, lo fácil es comprar en BBVA y SAN.
> 
> *El mercado USA... os espera!*
> 
> DP HF MASTER OF CEREMONY!




El mercado USA lo dejaremos para el 2010... porque los papeles del ibex no los quiero ni regalados... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (20 Jul 2009)

Una susbatita en ZEL... 2,91 EUR


----------



## Apilapalés (20 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Una susbatita en ZEL... 2,91 EUR



Buenas... ¿La ves bien para entrar o va a seguir hundiéndose?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Jul 2009)

Buenas Tardes a todos.

Como vien siendo habitual preguntas por mi parte a DP HF

Sobre ese acuerdo con Timifonica de Vertice360º cómo va a afectar a la cotización¿? lo digo porque las acciones nuevas que entregaban por cada una antigua no creo que coticen antes de 20 dias... y ronda los 0,39/0,42... tu crees que se pira al € ??¿¿ si yo las tuviera compradas a 0,40 si se pira a 0,50 las vendo con los ojos cerrados...

Por cierto mi post de coña de esperar a SAN hasta los 10,00€ para meterle cortos al final se va acunplir!! soy un "jurú" jaja.

Sobre Codere compré a 5,75 y vendí a 6,06 cuando subió, y menos mal porque luego se pegó 1/2 leche... tengo malas experiencias con IBR.MC y con ITX.MC y cuando veo ganacias de un 9% ó 14% ya limpio de pelo y paja suelo vender...


----------



## donpepito (20 Jul 2009)

VERTICE360º es una cot que hay que saber llevarla... suelen mantenerla por encima de los 0,39€ ... en mi opinión, están acumulando.

El nuevo director SAUL, tiene experiencia con TELEFONICA, puedes ver su CV... estoy seguro que hay un acuerdo para ceder contenidos de VERTICE360º ... telefonia movil, adsl, etc.

Respecto a ZELTIA, la van a calentar y tumbar hasta septiembre, haciendo dinero como siempre, con los pillados.

Si llega a los 1,50 - 1,80€ compraría para especular... de cara a la aprobación EMEA. SEPTIEMBRE-

Y por CODERE... hay que tener paciencia... no la van a dejar caer de 4,80€


----------



## donpepito (20 Jul 2009)

A los que llevan ANPI, hay rumores de compra por parte de JNJ ... en cuanto tengan aprobado el BIO-SEAL, es el que le queda pendiente.

Yo no vendo hasta los 3.00USD... llevo aprox 100.000acs compradas desde 2.10 a los 1.24 USD.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Jul 2009)

Estoy de acuerdo contigo DP.

Codere tiene muy buena pinta, puede irse a los 6€ en 1 semana tranquilamente.

Zeltia tiene pinta de ser un buen pelotazo también, gané dinero con ellas hace no mucho, menos que las vendí antes del mamoneo este.. si no.. megapillado estaría... ahora que es bien peligrosa...

Ahora que estoy en liquidez miro valores y de momento sólo me convencen estos... porque la verdad... analizando.. ahora casi todas las acciones me parecen igual de peligrosas que las solarias...


----------



## donpepito (20 Jul 2009)

Human Genome Sciences - Google Finance

Siempre esperando... y al final hoy ha sido el día.


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

De Intereconomia:



> *José Luis Cava*, analista independiente, indica que, como consecuencia de las fuertes, el S&P 500 pudo perforar de forma positiva la zona de los 930 puntos. En este sentido, explica que la siguiente resistencia se encuentra en los 950 puntos y un soporte en los mencionados 930 puntos. Además, recuerda que el índice tecnológico Nasdaq lideró las subidas en las bolsas americanas.
> 
> Además, señala que las subidas se debieron al vencimiento de los futuros y opciones y a las importantes noticias, muchas de ellas muy bien acogidas por el mercado.
> 
> ...




Este tio cada dia dice una cosa... :o



Saludos


----------



## Catacrack (20 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> A los que llevan ANPI, hay rumores de compra por parte de JNJ ... en cuanto tengan aprobado el BIO-SEAL, es el que le queda pendiente.
> 
> Yo no vendo hasta los 3.00USD... llevo aprox 100.000acs compradas desde 2.10 a los 1.24 USD.



Yo solo llevo en mi cartera 17200acc pero a una medida muy alta, casi 2,10. Aunque vender a 3,00 seria una buena inversion.

Estaremos a la espera para celebrarlo.


----------



## donpepito (20 Jul 2009)

ANPI, te permite hacer dinero con las bajadas, puedes vender.. de hecho en junio vendía todas, saquè +20.000€ ... luego he vuelto a comprar... para salirme en 3.00USD aprox.

HGSI, solo sube +233% por datos, no tiene nada aprobado... solo hay que esperar el momento.


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo solo llevo en mi cartera 17200acc pero a una medida muy alta, casi 2,10. Aunque vender a 3,00 seria una buena inversion.
> 
> Estaremos a la espera para celebrarlo.




¿Se acuerda de las BBVAs...? 

¿Como tiene la cartera este año... roja o verde...? por curiosidad y tal... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (20 Jul 2009)

ZymoGenetics, Inc. - Google Finance

Otra que va a pegar otro subidón....

ANPI, podría haber vendido el jueves a 2.10USD ... he preferido esperar.

MTXX otra que tengo confianza en ver los 10.00USD en menos de 2 meses.... y DRYSHIP, voy haciendo trading... comprando y vendiendo al sacar 1.00USD de beneficio.


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

el POP y el SAB es que no suben ni a palos... y no hay cortos... que cabrones... :o


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Jul 2009)

Hola chicos, ando superliado, pero os pongo el gráfico de la corrección que os dije hace 3 meses. Es un tipo ABC, la A en 5 subondas nos llevó a mínimos de marzo, estamos metidos de lleno en la B, que se subdividirá en ABC, la A es el rally de marzo a junio, la B han sido las bajadas de junio-julio, y ahora estamos comenzando la C, otro rally al alza que probablemente nos lleve hasta el 38,2% de toda la caida desde máximos (al menos la B de B, paró en el 38,2% del rally marzo-junio). Cuando acabe este mini-rally C de B (posiblemente sep-oct), comenzará la Onda C que bajará en 5 subondas 12345. Ya iremos desgranando cuando llegue, pero será una posibilidad histórica de ponerse cortos.
Por mi parte, esperaré a la 2 de C de B, para salirme de los cortos, para volver a ponerme arriba del todo. 







Saludos....


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> ABCDEFG...1234567...




:



Saludos :


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Jul 2009)

LCASC, venga no nos mientas... ¿quién te hace esos dibujos? ¿Tienes contratado a un parvulario?. 

Gracias por el dibujito 

Un saludo

Edito:
De Carpatos:

Según el Bundesbank su economía apenas se habría contraído levemente en el segundo trimestre, tras la fuerte bajada del primer trimestre.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Jul 2009)

Tengo una minusvalía y dibujo con la boca : Así que menos cachondeito...

Saludos...

PD: Es una broma, pero me hubiera gustado ver vuestra cara...


----------



## chollero (20 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tengo una minusvalía y dibujo con la boca : Así que menos cachondeito...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Es una broma, pero me hubiera gustado ver vuestra cara...



es lo primero que se me vino a la mente


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Jul 2009)

El S&P ha tocado el *948,9*... Qué hará en el 950? corregiremos por fin? :

Saludos...

PD: Me respondo a mi mismo, 944,9... por ahora no ha gustado nada...


----------



## Rocket (20 Jul 2009)

No os parece que el Ibex esta INFLADISIMO??? :

cuando se dara el grito de "maricon el ultimo"???


----------



## Catacrack (20 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Se acuerda de las BBVAs...?
> 
> ¿Como tiene la cartera este año... roja o verde...? por curiosidad y tal... :o
> 
> ...



Roja por culpa de AIG, sera un lastre en mi cartera ya que pierdo mas del 50% de la inversion. Por las demas operaciones bien.


Y ha ud como le van sus cortos del SAN, creo que anda mas jodido que yo...


----------



## rosonero (20 Jul 2009)

Vaya, vaya!!!!!!!! Está juguetón hoy el SP, después de amenazar con correción otra vez en 948 para poner a prueba los 950.

Mulder, dinos algo!!! Objetivo Eurostoxx ....


----------



## Mulder (20 Jul 2009)

A las buenas tardes!



rosonero dijo:


> Vaya, vaya!!!!!!!! Está juguetón hoy el SP, después de amenazar con correción otra vez en 948 para poner a prueba los 950.
> 
> Mulder, dinos algo!!! Objetivo Eurostoxx ....



Pensaba que pararía alrededor del 2496 (tampoco se ha ido muy lejos de ahí) y giraría, aunque esto lo tenía previsto para mañana. Hoy he decidido estar fuera del mercado y ahora tengo liquidez al 100%.

Para mañana tengo previsto un giro hacia abajo del mercado y entraré a la primera oportunidad que haya para ponerse corto, hoy estamos algo laterales, quitando el gap de apertura, y muy aburridos.

edito: Podríamos estar viendo el giro de mercado en estos momentos, aunque prefiero esperar y asegurarme.


----------



## carvil (20 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes 


De momento resistencia 946.50 en el futuro del SP
Soporte 937

Salu2


----------



## pyn (20 Jul 2009)

Que dia mas cansino al final

Corto con un mini en 10130. Fuera a 10080.


----------



## pyn (20 Jul 2009)

Que por cierto, no se porqué hoy tengo la sensación que tienen algo preparado para el cierre de mercados, o mañana nos encontramos al ibex por debajo de los 10100 o casi en 10200. Tan sólo tenemos una diferencia de 60 míseros puntos entre el máximo y el mínimo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (20 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Giro de mercado en que sentido, que ahora si que necesito apoyo, que de ganar un 9, voy palmando un 12%.


----------



## pyn (20 Jul 2009)

Nos vamos pabajo mixtables.


----------



## Mulder (20 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Giro de mercado en que sentido, que ahora si que necesito apoyo, que de ganar un 9, voy palmando un 12%.



Si hemos subido tanto en la pasada semana, giro de mercado quiere decir que nos vamos al guano.

Y cada vez veo más claro que estamos en pleno giro ahora mismo, estamos cerrando el gap de esta mañana.


----------



## pyn (20 Jul 2009)

No se porque me pone palote que esto se vaya a la mierda si ahora mismo estoy fuera, me da mas gustirriñín que baje, que no que suba ¿alguna causa objetiva?


----------



## donpepito (20 Jul 2009)

Puede ser que al no estar disfrutando de las plusv... te guste que los demás muerdan el polvo... 

Hay raciones para todos.


----------



## pyn (20 Jul 2009)

Al revés, yo creo que es porque se que muchos del foro van cortos y me alegro por vuestras plusvalías ;-).


----------



## donpepito (20 Jul 2009)

Yo lo digo por los bancos...


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Roja por culpa de AIG, sera un lastre en mi cartera ya que pierdo mas del 50% de la inversion. Por las demas operaciones bien.
> 
> 
> Y ha ud como le van sus cortos del SAN, creo que anda mas jodido que yo...




Ya ve... siempre nos quedará la salud, el amor y tal... :o


Por cierto...


*I was here... *:


Saludos :


----------



## Kujire (20 Jul 2009)

Buenas!

Vaya, yo creía que les había convencido que se pusieran largos... pues yo voy larga ... no ven que hay brotes verdes??

.....ya tendremos tiempo de caer y ver al SAN en 3$


----------



## donpepito (20 Jul 2009)

No pueden dejar caer las bolsas hasta octubre... Kujire ZGEN me gusta... se me ha pasado HGSI.... echando un ojo todos los días.... al final ha llegado la subida, sin estar dentro.


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *No pueden dejar caer las bolsas hasta octubre... *Kujire ZGEN me gusta... se me ha pasado HGSI.... echando un ojo todos los días.... al final ha llegado la subida, sin estar dentro.



Por unos momentos creí ver en usted la reencarnación de tochovista...xD :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (20 Jul 2009)

No tengo el placeR de conocer a ese señor.... era un JUANLUÍS I ?


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No tengo el place de conocer a ese señor.... era un JUANLUÍS I ?



Es el gran pastor de todos los burbujistas... ya vaticinó hace años que seria en Octubre... 


hereje... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (20 Jul 2009)

Making out like a BANDIT!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Jul 2009)

Kujire a mi me convenciste... me he puesto largo y como siempre... donde me meto baja. `__´ Así no hay manera en? jaja

Paciencia... yo creo en esos brotes verdes... (pfff, mientras crean las manos fuertes...).

Un saludo


----------



## Kujire (20 Jul 2009)

esa subida era muuuy dificil de agarrarla DP, la pra fase de pruebas había sido muy mala y no concluyente por lo que creo que bajará, para mí que es un bluff auque ya me gustaría estar dentro... te veo la otra.

Por cierto, pxxx ...me gusta, ya sabes estoy con el dedo listo... las jugadas con los piratas son de cine


----------



## donpepito (20 Jul 2009)

Octubre puede ser la primera entrega, como el boom de los coleccionables de prensa.


----------



## Mulder (20 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Vaya, yo creía que les había convencido que se pusieran largos... pues yo voy larga ... no ven que hay brotes verdes??
> 
> .....ya tendremos tiempo de caer y ver al SAN en 3$



Hay que corregir el desbarajuste de la semana pasada, ahora no toca caer tanto como para ver el SAN a 3€ pero si toca una corrección que en función de la subida ha de ser también un poco salvaje y yo estoy seguro de que empezará mañana.


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Octubre puede ser la primera entrega, como el boom de los coleccionables de prensa.



Ya... pero para entonces podrian aguantarlo en los 8000... más que nada por alegrarme el verano y demás... :o



Saludos


----------



## Alexandros (20 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya... pero para entonces podrian aguantarlo en los 8000... más que nada por alegrarme el verano y demás... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



No te preocupes Tonuel que en _nah_ atacan Irán.


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hay que corregir el desbarajuste de la semana pasada, ahora no toca caer tanto como para ver el SAN a 3€ pero si *toca una corrección que en función de la subida ha de ser también un poco salvaje* y *yo estoy seguro *de que empezará mañana.




No venga jodiendo que éstos lo plantan en los 11000... :



Saludos :


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes
Curro de noche y no puedo surfear.
Como decía speculo,ahora tango el Stokastico mensual en sobrecompra a punto del cruce precio/señal en el DJI.
Y el doble techo es posible se haya consumado.Con el valle en 8200
Es el momento de la verdad.Y el volumen se deteriora en la sesión

Paciencia y sangría.La sesión de mañana o pasado comenzaremos a ver clarito.

Hasta mañana.


----------



## donpepito (20 Jul 2009)

El objetivo son los 11.000 para el ibex antes de terminar JULIO.


----------



## Kujire (20 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Kujire a mi me convenciste... me he puesto largo y como siempre... donde me meto baja. `__´ Así no hay manera en? jaja
> 
> Paciencia... yo creo en esos brotes verdes... (pfff, mientras crean las manos fuertes...).
> 
> Un saludo



ay ay osito, eso no es malo, .... te gusta el ciclismo? fíjate que esto es como subir una montaña bien grande, si decides ir largo en el ibex, vas en el pelotón, si decides ir largo como DP, vas "escapao". En el pelotón tienes que estar atento, no vaya a ser que se te atragante la subida pero por norma yo voy en sincronía con el mercado desde hace tiempo, así que siempre me muevo con él. Si decides apostar por algún corredor, recuerda que es muy dificil que un corredor flaquito y sin mucha fuerza haga algo en una subida, en una subida como esta debes apostar al equipo fuerte. Al corredor flaquito se le dan las etapas en solitario, donde acaba reventado de plusvalías y al día siguiente escapas de él porque sino te llega fuera de control. Así que ya sabes, apuesta por el fuerte en las subidas!


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El objetivo son los 11.000 para el ibex antes de terminar JULIO.




Coño, ahora he visto en usted el espíritu de pepon... ya ves que cosas... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## donpepito (20 Jul 2009)

Cuando estás dentro... solo hay un solo camino, ellos lo han diseñado ... ahora hay que premiar a los bancos... son los que corren los riesgos, al fin de cuentas.


----------



## donpepito (20 Jul 2009)

Si quieres plusvalías aseguradas... tienes que estar dentro de un valor y fijar un precio de salida.

We will just have to be bag holders for a long long time.


----------



## Kujire (20 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hay que corregir el desbarajuste de la semana pasada, ahora no toca caer tanto como para ver el SAN a 3€ pero si toca una corrección que en función de la subida ha de ser también un poco salvaje y yo estoy seguro de que empezará mañana.



De momento vamos p'arriba, Que en algún momento tenemos que corregir?, sin duda, pero nada del otro mundo por ahora y eso es lo que importa hoy. Paciencia, que aún falta hoy así que intentemos hacer dinero.


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cuando estás dentro... solo hay un solo camino, ellos lo han diseñado ... ahora hay que premiar a los bancos... son los que corren los riesgos, al fin de cuentas.



Al botas ya no le queda papel de empapelar por lo que la ampliación está al caer, y si todo el mundo está esperando el subidón y ponerse corto en septiembre razón de más para esperar que nos vayamos al guano inminentemente... :


Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (20 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El objetivo son los 11.000 para el ibex antes de terminar JULIO.



Pues pepon daba el 11.000 para septiembre.


----------



## donpepito (20 Jul 2009)

En octubre sacarán nuevos carteles en las oficinas del SAN... nueva amp para garantizar futuros dividendos.... pero está vez a un precio de 5,00€ con derechos.


----------



## Alexandros (20 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Al botas ya no le queda papel de empapelar por lo que la ampliación está al caer, y si todo el mundo está esperando el subidón y ponerse corto en septiembre razón de más para esperar que nos vayamos al guano inminentemente... :
> 
> 
> Saludos :



Recuerda Tonuel que las bajadas de bolsas tendrían que venir acompañadas de "algo". Una gran quiebra (o sucesivas), algún atentado, invasión o historia rara.

Veo dificil una bajada de la bolsa "porqueyolovalgo". Que me digas que quieren pillar a todos los que se han puesto largos hasta Otoño es otra cosa pero eso si, por supuesto, con su gran acontecimiento.


----------



## donpepito (20 Jul 2009)

11.000 puntos son menos de +10% de subida hasta final de mes... con un par de buenas noticias.


----------



## Mulder (20 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> De momento vamos p'arriba, Que en algún momento tenemos que corregir?, sin duda, pero nada del otro mundo por ahora y eso es lo que importa hoy. Paciencia, que aún falta hoy así que intentemos hacer dinero.



A mi me importa porque últimamente intento entrar para quedarme varios días dentro y hacer una gran plusvalía con un solo movimiento sin tener que estar buscando una y otra vez el punto más ajustado para comprar o vender.

Es más cómodo y menos estresante.


----------



## donpepito (20 Jul 2009)

Yo lo tenía claro que MTS... llegaría a los 24,00€ MIN... era cuestión de comprar 100.000acs con CFDs y venderlas hoy.


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ay ay osito, eso no es malo, .... te gusta el ciclismo? fíjate que esto es como subir una montaña bien grande, si decides ir largo en el ibex, vas en el pelotón, si decides ir largo como DP, vas "escapao". En el pelotón tienes que estar atento, no vaya a ser que se te atragante la subida pero por norma yo voy en sincronía con el mercado desde hace tiempo, así que siempre me muevo con él. Si decides apostar por algún corredor, recuerda que es muy dificil que un corredor flaquito y sin mucha fuerza haga algo en una subida, en una subida como esta debes apostar al equipo fuerte. Al corredor flaquito se le dan las etapas en solitario, donde acaba reventado de plusvalías y al día siguiente escapas de él porque sino te llega fuera de control. Así que ya sabes, apuesta por el fuerte en las subidas!



jajaja, lo de osito me mola . Si que me gusta el ciclismo... pero pfff las montañas siempre se me han atragantado, mi zona es de llanos...

Ains... es que apostaba por que a una agencia en particular, se le acabaran las acciones, porque ya llevan muuchos días vendiendo, se que eso puede significar algo malo, pero otras gordas están comprando...

Al menos, esta está controlando el precio y no la deja caer mucho... consuelo de tontos lo se...

Bueno paciencia... mañana será otro día ^___^!

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (20 Jul 2009)

ZELTIA, sabe que la FDA no les va a aprobar el medicamento... por muchos contactos que tenga JNJ en la industria.... han estado viviendo desde hace muchos años... cualquiera sabe lo que ha costado la aprobación en FILIPINAS. 

Me gusta ZEL para tradeo díario... se pueden sacar 6.000,00€ en un par de horas. solo con 90.000€ de inv.


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Recuerda Tonuel que las bajadas de bolsas tendrían que venir acompañadas de "algo". Una gran quiebra (o sucesivas), algún atentado, invasión o historia rara.
> 
> Veo dificil una bajada de la bolsa "porqueyolovalgo". Que me digas que quieren pillar a todos los que se han puesto largos hasta Otoño es otra cosa pero eso si, por supuesto, con su gran acontecimiento.



La bolsa pasa de grandes acontecimientos... sólo tienen que darle al botón... las noticias ya las fabricarán cuando quieran... :

Lo que tienen que ver claro es que todo el mundo está pensando en subidones vertiginosos... 


Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ay ay osito, eso no es malo, .... te gusta el ciclismo? fíjate que esto es como subir una montaña bien grande, si decides ir largo en el ibex, vas en el pelotón, si decides ir largo como DP, vas "escapao". En el pelotón tienes que estar atento, no vaya a ser que se te atragante la subida pero por norma yo voy en sincronía con el mercado desde hace tiempo, así que siempre me muevo con él. Si decides apostar por algún corredor, recuerda que *es muy dificil que un corredor flaquito y sin mucha fuerza haga algo en una subida*, en una subida como esta debes apostar al equipo fuerte. Al corredor flaquito se le dan las etapas en solitario, donde acaba reventado de plusvalías y al día siguiente escapas de él porque sino te llega fuera de control. Así que ya sabes, apuesta por el fuerte en las subidas!



Tengo la sensacion de que no eres una gran apasionada del ciclismo...
Pero vamos,se entiende lo que quieres decir


----------



## Deudor (20 Jul 2009)

Máximos anuales en el SP....
¡Que vida esta!
Perdiendo hasta la camisa.... despues de la siguiente bajada, me voy a empezara a salir de cortos, para empezar a promediar en el futuro.
Todo el mundo sabe que caeremos, pero cuando y hasta donde....


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El objetivo son los 11.000 para el ibex antes de terminar JULIO.



Pues "antes de terminar Julio" es mañana,como quien dice...a mas de uno le puede dar un infarto como lleves razon...


----------



## Kujire (20 Jul 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tengo la sensacion de que no eres una gran apasionada del ciclismo...
> Pero vamos,se entiende lo que quieres decir



Hola Apolito el ciclismo es un deporte muy duro, ...siempre estoy tentada de comprar un bici para el verano(playita,...etc...) pero no soy una fan del sofá-ball


----------



## donpepito (20 Jul 2009)

Wyeth shareholders vote to be acquired by Pfizer - Yahoo! Finance

Bueno para PGNX


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Máximos anuales en el SP....
> ¡Que vida esta!
> Perdiendo hasta la camisa.... despues de la siguiente bajada, me voy a empezara a salir de cortos, para empezar a promediar en el futuro.
> Todo el mundo sabe que caeremos, pero cuando y hasta donde....



El máximo de hoy es 948,75 y el máximo anual es 958,75... seguid el gráfico que he puesto hoy... el futuro está escrito 

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Jul 2009)

Estos son muy bestias... si acabamos por encima de los 950 será una mala señal para los ositos...

Que calor leches...


----------



## Bambi (20 Jul 2009)

donpepito...

La biotecnológica Human Genome se dispara un 200% en Wall Street - 20/07/09 - 1419348 - elEconomista.es

el S&P parece que pudo con el 950 by the way


----------



## carvil (20 Jul 2009)

Buenas noches 

+o- sobre el objetivo para hoy 947.50


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola Apolito el ciclismo es un deporte muy duro, ...siempre estoy tentada de comprar un bici para el verano(playita,...etc...) pero no soy una fan del sofá-ball



Cagüen todo... vengo todo hecho polvo de darle a los pedales y me encuentro con el SP casi en máximos... :o

Mañana abriré unos largos... a ver si se va todo a tomar por el culo de una vez... :



Saludos :


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Estos son muy bestias... si acabamos por encima de los 950 será una mala señal para los ositos...
> 
> Que calor leches...



Mañana recorte de tres pares de cojones... si abro unos largos a primera hora será la señal que lo confirme... :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> +o- sobre el objetivo para hoy 947.50
> 
> ...



¿Y para mañana ? Ayudaría mucho saberlo jaja.

Ya en serio, mi guru, dice que si pasábamos los 950, los 1000 estarían ya muy cerca. Mi duda es que haya sido un banderín y mañana caigamos, ¿cuántos días de subidas llevamos...?

Un saludo


----------



## kmaleon (20 Jul 2009)

Symbol Value Change Percentage Change 
DJIA 8,848.15 104.21 1.19% 
NASDAQ 1,909.29 22.68 1.20% 
S&P 500 951.13 10.75 1.14% 

a ver si mañana nos vamos pa bajo de una vez!!!!


----------



## carvil (20 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Y para mañana ? Ayudaría mucho saberlo jaja.
> 
> Ya en serio, mi guru, dice que si pasábamos los 950, los 1000 estarían ya muy cerca. Mi duda es que haya sido un banderín y mañana caigamos, ¿cuántos días de subidas llevamos...?
> 
> Un saludo



Mañana cabe la posibilidad de que corrija hacia 933-927 (Es una posibilidad). 


La resistencia 950-952 en SP futuros no parará la subida mañana o más tarde.




Salu2


P.D. Voy largo desde abajo (Pero que aburrido es estar en el lado oscuro LOL)


----------



## errozate (20 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola chicos, ando superliado, pero os pongo el gráfico de la corrección que os dije hace 3 meses. Es un tipo ABC, la A en 5 subondas nos llevó a mínimos de marzo, estamos metidos de lleno en la B, que se subdividirá en ABC, la A es el rally de marzo a junio, la B han sido las bajadas de junio-julio, y ahora estamos comenzando la C, otro rally al alza que probablemente nos lleve hasta el 38,2% de toda la caida desde máximos (al menos la B de B, paró en el 38,2% del rally marzo-junio). Cuando acabe este mini-rally C de B (posiblemente sep-oct), comenzará la Onda C que bajará en 5 subondas 12345. Ya iremos desgranando cuando llegue, pero será una posibilidad histórica de ponerse cortos.
> Por mi parte, esperaré a la 2 de C de B, para salirme de los cortos, para volver a ponerme arriba del todo.
> 
> 
> ...




Muy interesante. Además comprensible. Y lo digo porque no entiendo muy bien el sistema de BENDITALIQUIDEZ.

Entonces las preguntas serían:

¿Cuál será el mejor momento para comprar?

¿A qué nivel caerá el IBEX?


MUY CHULA LA GRÁFICA.

y ojo al dato S-P por encima de 950.


----------



## tonuel (20 Jul 2009)

errozate dijo:


> Entonces las preguntas serían:
> 
> ¿Cuál será el mejor momento para comprar?
> 
> ¿A qué nivel caerá el IBEX?




Siempre es buen momento para comprar, a largo plazo la bolsa siempre sube... 



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Jul 2009)

errozate dijo:


> Muy interesante. Además comprensible. Y lo digo porque no entiendo muy bien el sistema de BENDITALIQUIDEZ.
> 
> Entonces las preguntas serían:
> 
> ...



Joder, me has tocado la fibra sensible, ¿más comprensible un recuento de ondas como ése que mi sistema?


----------



## kmaleon (21 Jul 2009)

Texas Instruments redujo su beneficio en el segundo trimestre, hasta los 260 millones 
elEconomista.es20/07/2009 - 23:040 

El fabricante de chips y productos electrónicos Texas Instruments ha informado este lunes de que ha obtenido un beneficio neto de 260 millones de dólares en el segundo trimestre del año, ó 20 centavos por acción, frente a los 588 millones logrados en el mismo periodo de 2008, ó 44 centavos por acción.


El gigante estadounidense ha conseguido unos ingresos de 2.460 millones de dólares, frente a los 3.350 millones obtenidos en el mismo periodo del año anterior. El ingreso antes de impuestos fue de 25 centavos por acción.

Los analistas de Thomson Reuters esperaban que la compañía presentara unas gananacias de 18 centavos por acción y unos ingresos de 2.400 millones de dólares.


resultados despues del cierre de los mercados:

otra que baja un huevo el beneficio pero es superior a lo estimado por los analistos.

por cierto, ¿de donde puedo sacar lo previsto por los analistas antes de que salgan publicados los dato? es q esto ya mosquea un poco....


----------



## carvil (21 Jul 2009)

MarketWatch.com Home


Salu2


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Jul 2009)

Buenos días a todos:

Como ven el panorama?, yo bastante jodido y a punto de perder hasta la camiseta con los putos cortos.


----------



## xavigomis (21 Jul 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Buenos días a todos:
> 
> Como ven el panorama?, yo bastante jodido y a punto de perder hasta la camiseta con los putos cortos.



otro más jodido con cortos abiertos (2)


----------



## xavigomis (21 Jul 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> otro más jodido con cortos abiertos (2)



cerrar o no cerrar, esa es la cuestión...


----------



## tonuel (21 Jul 2009)

Hoy toca recortar... :




> Japón: el Nikkei sube un 2,73%, hasta los 9.652,02 puntos




Saludos


----------



## pyn (21 Jul 2009)

Pues los futuros ibex vienen verde esperanza tonuel...


----------



## Deudor (21 Jul 2009)

¿Hoy era el día que esto se ponía rojo?
o
¿Hoy era el día que los que estamos cortos no aguantamos más y nos ponemos largos para que esto empiece a caer?
Que no me he enterado.


----------



## Bambi (21 Jul 2009)

los futuros ibex verde, pero los de WS no tanto... y hay comparecencias importantes hoy

por otro lado el Nikkei ayer se fue a parla, yo voto hoy por apertura alcista pero recorte a medida que se acerque la apertura yanqui, un poco de respiro a los bajistas (que queden vivos) pero ojo que antes el SAN tiene que llegar a 9.3 

ah, buenos días, las buenas formas que no se pierdan


----------



## Mulder (21 Jul 2009)

A los buenos días!

¿es que aquí nadie pone stops razonables? Si se va ganando hay que ponerlos y proteger la operación, si salta mala suerte y a seguir intentándolo, pero al menos nos saldremos con beneficios.

Lo más importante es preservar el capital.

Hoy volvemos al rojo, tengo la sensación de que el rojo va a durar hasta el final de la semana, por lo menos. Así que toca aguantar, y ahora si llegan a un beneficio razonable (yo en el Stoxx lo tengo en 12-14 puntos, según lo volátil que vea el día), hay que proteger ese beneficio. Nunca se deben soportar pérdidas, ni una posición en nuestra contra durante mucho tiempo, cuanto más cuenta el reloj en pérdidas más posibilidades de que esa pérdida sea más grande que al principio.

Se corta, se vuelve a analizar bien y se entra más arriba o se cambia de sentido.

Estos días van a tener la última oportunidad de cerrar esos cortos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Jul 2009)

errozate dijo:


> Muy interesante. Además comprensible. Y lo digo porque no entiendo muy bien el sistema de BENDITALIQUIDEZ.
> 
> Entonces las preguntas serían:
> 
> ...



Habrá una oportunidad histórica cuando acabemos la OndaB y todo Dios (hasta Tonuel) esté alcista, de ponerse corto, iremos viendo si cumple la gráfica, pero de hacerlo, se vendría abajo unos 8000 puntos, así que podríamos hacer de pepones y vender 200 contratillos... 

Saludos y buenos días forería...


----------



## pyn (21 Jul 2009)

Buenos días Bambi, me apunto lo del saludo, tiene usted razón.

Saludos al resto también .


----------



## rosonero (21 Jul 2009)

Buenos días a la forería

Cerrado el gap en el Eurostoxx, : ¿ahora ya toca corrección?

Vaya vuelvo a mirar y sigue subiendo, mientras al Ibex le cuesta subir más que otros días, vaya lío.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Jul 2009)

Pase lo que pase, nunca hay cuorum.

Respecto a los stops, en ETF´s, no me dejan ponerlo, y a pesar de haber tenido 2 dias para reaccionar, cuando me di cuenta ya era demasiado tarde. No obstante tengo los esfericos bastante inflados por aquesta cuosa... por un lado la imposibilidad de fijar stops, y por otra cierta dejadez mia.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Jul 2009)

Buenos días ^^!

Da igual cuanto suba... yo sigo perdiendo estando largo juas, muy poco, pero aún jode más ya que me pasa muchísimo... acierto la dirección pero no en la acción que me meto.

`__´ Paciencia... otra cosa...

Respecto a hoy... bueno pues si... hay muchas opciones de que tengamos una corrección sana, sería lo normal, pero poco de lo normal estamos teniendo así que vete a saber.

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ yo creo que puede comenzar hoy, lo normal es que bajemos hasta el 930, 915 o 905 en el S&P, esos son más o menos los niveles fibo. Y por lo que parece, para seguir subiendo.

Mixtables dice que no hay quorum, yo estoy completamente de acuerdo con Mulder... ya somos dos 

Saludos...

Edito: Y a las 16:00h habla Bernanke!


----------



## Bambi (21 Jul 2009)

en cual te metiste wataru, si no es indiscrección


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> en cual te metiste wataru, si no es indiscrección



Criteria, estoy en 3.255, pero con solo 2 mil. Llevo tiempo comprando un paquetito inicial y si sube un % voy acumulando, por ahora me parece una buena estrategia porque me ha salvado en varias ocasiones.

LCASC el soporte del SP para la subida está en 930-935 ese sería el límite en teoría de la corrección.

Un saludo


----------



## Caída a Plomo (21 Jul 2009)

A este paso los papeles del Botas los veréis en 12 y más arriba, lo que significará multiplicar el valor por 3 desde los mínimos de marzo. Quien lo pilló se puso las botas.

Hay que ponerse corto cuando el mercado claramente diga que es el momento, mientras p'arriba. Intentar abrir cortos justo en el pico es jugar a la lotería. Así no se hace.

Tampoco veo muy clara una caída en la que se descalabre el IBEX para llegar a los 3000, a ver, si con el dinero de los contribuyentes se ha inyectado liquidez a los bancos y se les ha comprado la morralla, resulta que ahora están mucho mejor que antes de la crisis. Quien está peor es el jodido contribuyente, pero eso a los políticos les beneficia ya que siempre han buscado la manera de tener al pueblo esclavizado y ahora más que nunca. Así que todos contentos.

Un novatillo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Criteria, estoy en 3.255, pero con solo 2 mil. Llevo tiempo comprando un paquetito inicial y si sube un % voy acumulando, por ahora me parece una buena estrategia porque me ha salvado en varias ocasiones.
> 
> LCASC el soporte del SP para la subida está en 930-935 ese sería el límite en teoría de la corrección.
> 
> Un saludo



Yo también creo que parará en el 930... no creo que corrija más, hay muchas ganas de subir... como bien dice Mulder, será el último momento de salirse de los cortos, a partir de ahí, a aguantarlos hasta el otoño... para volver a verlos verdes... 

Saludos...


----------



## Bambi (21 Jul 2009)

esta mierda no baja hasta que el SAN ronde los 9.3 como ayer en USA, y punto

Tonuel póngase en contacto con D.Emilio y dígale que esta situación no nos favorece a nadie, que a estas alturas no hay quien entre oiga


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Jul 2009)

21-07-2009 / 08:14
tonuel
Puntuación 32A FavorEn Contra

Deberiamos linchar a unos cuantos sindicalistas... es un buen momento para acabar con ellos.

Juas... dándole duro a los funcionarios en el economista...

Yo no estoy en contra de los funcionarios ni mucho menos, pero lo que no me gusta es que se incremente tanto el gasto y el déficit. Desde luego al menos a mi a lo que me animan es a consumir fuera de España y a defraudar todo lo que pueda.

Hace ya tiempo que todos los caprichos me los pego por ahí...
Aquí solo se fomenta la desilusión, vamos no me extrañaría nada de acabe comprándome algo en Sudamérica y ahorrando para los años viejunos... 

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (21 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hace ya tiempo que todos los caprichos me los pego por ahí...
> Aquí solo se fomenta la desilusión, vamos no me extrañaría nada de acabe comprándome algo en Sudamérica y ahorrando para los años viejunos...



En Sudamérica comprar ropa es bastante barato, pero no ropa de marca, lo malo es que los pantalones están hechos a la complexión de ellos y nunca quedan bien. Pero camisas y camisetas las que quieras, además aguantan mucho más y mejor que las de aquí porque están hechas a conciencia para detergentes de mala calidad.

Y a los sueters nunca les salen pelotillas, cosa que a los de aquí...


----------



## Caída a Plomo (21 Jul 2009)

Ya he visto al botas en 9,31 y que nadie espere un recorte. Esto va p'arriba :

Y a su amiguito en 9,92 €


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Jul 2009)

Juas, yo tenía ya mis planes para fin de año, pero tengo un amigo que quiere que lo acompañe a brasil a un estado de playa, pero con muy pocos turistas.

Eso es vida... comiendo genial, playas... de noche marcha pfff  y con esos bikinis que casi no se ven ¡que alegría!.

Particularmente la ropa me parece mucho más barata en España, aunque algún caprichito cae más que nada porque sea algo diferente.

El año pasado también en el primer viaje, estuve en Brasil, en Salvador de Bahía, pero casi todo el tiempo me quede en una pequeña isla, Morro de Sao Paulo. Sin nada asfaltado ni vehículos de motor, una pasada... vamos el transporte de la isla era en burro. Genial...

Un saludo


----------



## rosonero (21 Jul 2009)

Tonuel !!!!!!!!!!! Haz el favor de ponerte largo de una vez que esto no hay quien lo baje.


----------



## donpepito (21 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.

Acabo de RECIBIR contestación de VERTICE 360º ... me comentan que las nuevas accs estarán (posiblemente) cotizando antes de que acabe el mes de JULIO.

En estos momentos los trámites están en el Registro Mercantil y cuando salga la escritura de allí tiene que pasar por CNMV. Los tiempos no dependen de nosotros, pero estamos haciendo todo lo posble para que estén cotizacndo antes de acabar el mes de julio.<o></o>

Así que.... el subidón está próximo.


----------



## Mulder (21 Jul 2009)

Habrá que esperar a que los gringos nos lleven al guano, realmente las señales que tengo de bajadas son de ellos, aunque yo ya me metí corto desde que empezó la mañana.


----------



## pyn (21 Jul 2009)

Yo creo que los americanos no llevan esto para abajo ni de coña, hace tiempo que el Ibex va a su puta bola. Llega el dinero sabes dios de donde.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Jul 2009)

El objetivo del Sp está en los 955, ahí ya tocaría el techo del canal y por ende se espera una bajada...

A mi ya los de BYM MA me tienen hasta los O_O, porque no paran de vender, y son muy brutos. ¿Sabrán estos algo que los demás no? Estoy ya por poner un orden de venta para que me cubra los gastos y si hay suerte la largo. No se lo que voy hacer...

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> El objetivo del Sp está en los 955, ahí ya tocaría el techo del canal y por ende se espera una bajada...
> 
> A mi ya los de BYM MA me tienen hasta los O_O, porque no paran de vender, y son muy brutos. ¿Sabrán estos algo que los demás no? Estoy ya por poner un orden de venta para que me cubra los gastos y si hay suerte la largo. No se lo que voy hacer...
> 
> Un saludo



Pues ya hemos tocado el 954,6...  Mulder, en qué te has puesto corto, Stoxx? Ha tocado el 2528,5... estamos a 23 puntos de máximos anuales... wow!

Saludos....

Edito: Tonuel! te dije que te pusieras corto en 10300!!! ten el dedo alejado del ratón!!!!


----------



## Mulder (21 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Yo creo que los americanos no llevan esto para abajo ni de coña, hace tiempo que el Ibex va a su puta bola. Llega el dinero sabes dios de donde.



Es decir, no sabes lo que harán los gringos porque no sabes de donde llega el dinero.

Pero tampoco sabes que día dejarán de inyectarlo.

Lo de que el Ibex va a su puta bola es eterno, no de esta semana ni de la pasada.


----------



## Mulder (21 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues ya hemos tocado el 954,6...  Mulder, en qué te has puesto corto, Stoxx? Ha tocado el 2528,5... estamos a 23 puntos de máximos anuales... wow!



Según Interdin ha tocado 2527 de máximo hasta ahora. El máximo anual lo tengo en 2551.

Me puse corto en 2508, pero aun lo aguanto, tengo stop pero aun no ha saltado.

edito: ya corregí las cifras


----------



## Hank Scorpio (21 Jul 2009)

Bueno como hace tiempo que nadie lo pone:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Acabo de RECIBIR contestación de VERTICE 360º ... me comentan que las nuevas accs estarán (posiblemente) cotizando antes de que acabe el mes de JULIO.
> 
> ...



Yo llamé a atención al accionista y me comunicaron que tardarían unos 20/40 días en ponerlas en circulación..

Si los bancos las tien "tasadas" a 0,50€ por algo será...

He comprado unas cuantas a ver si se cumple tu profecía... porque la verdad, vertice360 hace muchos proyectos con telefónica, no sería nada fuera de lo normal..

saludos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Según Interdin ha tocado 2527 de máximo hasta ahora. El máximo anual lo tengo en 2551.
> 
> Me puse corto en 2551, pero aun lo aguanto, tengo stop pero aun no ha saltado.



Te pusiste corto el 2 de junio en 2551? Jodó qué precisión! 

Espero que no te salte...

Saludos...

Edito: Los datos que he puesto son de IGMarkets... 2528,5 máximo de hoy, 2551,5 máximo del rebote desde marzo, 2612 máximo anual...


----------



## donpepito (21 Jul 2009)

Por ahora las siguen manteniendo en la horq de 0,39€ / 0,41€


----------



## Mulder (21 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Te pusiste corto el 2 de junio en 2551? Jodó qué precisión!
> 
> Espero que no te salte...
> 
> ...



Mira mi edit, ojalá me hubiera puesto corto en ese lugar


----------



## Mulder (21 Jul 2009)

Voy a sacar una estadísticas de las mias con el Dow desde 1896, consistente en:

- Mínimo en marzo.
- Máximo en junio.

¿que pasó en el mes de julio de esos años?

Espero verlo más claro.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Jul 2009)

Por cierto Mulder, como te he puesto antes, el máximo anual fue el 6 de enero (Reyes Magos ), en 2612... Así que de máximos en junio nada de nada...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (21 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto Mulder, como te he puesto antes, el máximo anual fue el 6 de enero (Reyes Magos ), en 2612... Así que de máximos en junio nada de nada...
> 
> Saludos...



Es cierto, pues ya lo había calculado y todo para junio. Porca miseria....


----------



## donpepito (21 Jul 2009)

El "JEFE" quiere hacer caja....


SAO PAULO -*El gigante español* Banco Santander SA (STD) planea vender acciones en Brasil en el segundo semestre, informó el diario brasileño Valor Economico en su edición del martes. 

De acuerdo con el rotativo, que cita a una fuente cercana a la situación, la entidad prevé embolsarse unos 6.000 millones de reales brasileños (US$3.150 millones) con la operación. 

Dow Jones Newswires no pudo el martes contactar con representantes de Santander en Brasil en busca de comentarios. 

Los coordinadores de la oferta serán Banco Santander, Bank of America Merrill Lynch y Credit Suisse. *El banco utilizará los fondos para reforzar la estructura de su capital. *

Banco Santander tiene una elevada presencia en Brasil. El pasado año, un consorcio integrado por Santander compró el holandés ABN Amro. En el marco del acuerdo, el banco español se hizo con Banco Real, filial brasileña de ABN Amro, que unió a su negocio minorista ya existente. 

Actualmente, el banco es el tercero más grande de los privados en Brasil, por detrás de Itau Unibanco (ITUB) y Bradesco (BBD). 

Santander se ha expandido rápidamente por Brasil y ha comunicado su intención de seguir haciéndolo. A finales del pasado año, el presidente del banco, Emilio Botín, dio a conocer un plan de inversión de 2.600 millones de reales brasileños en operaciones locales hasta 2010.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Jul 2009)

Total que una ampliación está al caer.. junto con la que tiene que preparar para pagar los dividendos... nos vamos a los 5€ como poco.... voy a ir preparando mis cortos en R4.

Gracias DP.


----------



## javso (21 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo llamé a atención al accionista y me comunicaron que tardarían unos 20/40 días en ponerlas en circulación..
> 
> Si los bancos las tien "tasadas" a 0,50€ por algo será...
> 
> ...



Creo recordar que en vértice me dijeron que esto es una ampliación de capital liberada y que las nuevas acciones son para gente que ya era accionista a día 18 de junio. Tb me dijeron que saldrían al mismo valor que tienen ahora, aproximadamente, y que tardarían unos 20 días.


----------



## Mulder (21 Jul 2009)

Si contamos con un máximo en enero y un mínimo en marzo (hasta junio) tenemos estos años con el mes de julio:

1907 -> lateral-bajista
1960 -> bajista
2000 -> lateral-alcista

He cambiado junio por julio, pero el resultado es el mismo. Sin embargo, el S&P ha hecho máximo en junio, el gráfico de cada año se parecía más al de este año, aunque ni el Stoxx ni el Dow hayan hecho ese máximo, voy a poner resultados de hacer mínimo en marzo y máximo en junio a ver que sale:

AÑO: 1898 julio alcista
AÑO: 1925 julio alcista
AÑO: 1935 julio alcista
AÑO: 1938 julio alcista
AÑO: 1978 julio alcista
AÑO: 2003 julio alcista
AÑO: 2007 julio bajista (*)

Está claro que aquí salen muchos más resultados, con solo una excepción y como dije antes los gráficos de julio de este año se parecen mucho a los de esos años.

A ver si alguien me da una opinión.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Jul 2009)

Que mamones estos de Criteria, me van a saltar el stop... y ni de coña lo quito, están haciendo ventas salvajes. 

Ains... que me mosquea... si al menos el ibex bajara...
Algo pasa en Cri, segurisimo, no es normal que una agencia lleve vendidas la mitad de las acciones que se han negociado durante el día.

Un saludo

Edito: Ya me lo han saltado... vamos de coña.


----------



## donpepito (21 Jul 2009)

Los PAJAROS de LA CAIXA se van a hacer caquita....


----------



## tonuel (21 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Edito: Tonuel! te dije que te pusieras corto en 10300!!! ten el dedo alejado del ratón!!!!



Fue Mulder el que me lió... yo no queria... 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Fue Mulder el que me lió... yo no queria...
> 
> Saludos



Pero si te gusta más meterle cortos "al Botas" que a un tonto un lápiz! Espera un poco antes de meterle que te vas a quedar sin garantías para octubre hombre!

Saludos...

Edito para decir el que el Stoxx va disparado (2540,5)! qué le pasa al Ibex?
Edito2 para decir que el AH del S&P está rondando los 957! haremos máximos anuales hoy?


----------



## donpepito (21 Jul 2009)

Sobre la noticia de antes de BRASIL, con el botas....

una portavoz de Banco Santander dijo que el banco no hará comentarios sobre la información.


----------



## donpepito (21 Jul 2009)

*DP*, gestor de 2.000 millones de dólares en_ DP HF._ declara que "*los datos que estamos viendo son realmente positivos*. Nosotros necesitamos adentrarnos más en la temporada de resultados para darnos una visión más sólida de la dirección futura de los mercados. Soy precavidamente optimista".


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Jul 2009)

*Indicador de actividad nacional de la FED de Chicago mejora de -2,3 a -1,8. La media de 3 meses que es lo que más miran los operadores mejora de -2,65 a -2,12 mejor lectura desde octubre.*

Resulta interesante comparar el ECRI con este indicador.

ECRI es mucho más famoso, y tiene un alto grado de acierto, pero el indicador de Chicago tiene menos fama pero también un muy alto grado de acierto. Simplemente ECRI avisa antes.

Ahora mismo el de Chicago no avisa de salida de recesión sigue dando recesión, algo menor desde luego, y eso sí marca que posiblemente enero fue lo peor desde el punto de vista macro.

Ahora entiendo lo de las subidas... 2543,5 en Stoxx, el stop te saltó no, Mulder? :o

En fin, encomendemonos a Bernanke que habla a las 16:00h

Saludos...

Edito: Tiene narices que salte a los cortos y a los largos (lo siento Wataru_), lo mejor que estoy haciendo estos días, es no operar...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Jul 2009)

Resultados empresariales:

*State Street:* Da pérdidas de 7,12$ debido a las pérdidas den determinado vehiculos de inversión. Resultados mucho peores de lo esperado que eran +0,97$.

*Freport McMoRan:* Da resultados de +1,38$, mucho mejor de lo esperado que eran +0,69$, pero menores que los del año pasado que fueron 2,25$.

*Forest Labs:* Da resultados de +0,87$ mejores de lo esperado que eran +0,82$ y mayores que los del año pasado que fueron +0,79$.

Lo de State Street es de traca! :

Saludos...


----------



## Bambi (21 Jul 2009)

Preapertura Wall Street: se anticipan más subidas en Nueva York
14:50

Los mercados estadounidenses podrían comenzar la sesión con más ascensos, siguiendo la racha de los mercados y a la espera de lo que pueda decir Bernanke hoy en su comparecencia en el Senado.

De momento, el contrato sobre el Dow Jones sube un 0,568%, el del S&P 500 lo hace un 0,495% y el del Nasdaq 100 un 0,260%.


----------



## Mulder (21 Jul 2009)

Pues a mi me han saltado el stop, así que me paso a los largos pero hoy creo que ya no entraré.


----------



## Depeche (21 Jul 2009)

Según mis cálculos, repasando mi gráfica del ibex me sale que las subidas se acabaran en 10.255. Por lo tanto queda poca subida,yo me voy a preparar para ponerme corto cuando vea que se llega a ese nivel.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Jul 2009)

*Máximo anual en el S&P 959,6
*
Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Jul 2009)

Más brotes verdes...

*Datos EEUU, Redbook:* Informe de ventas semanales de cadenas comerciales. En las dos primeras semanas de julio, con respecto a las de junio, bajan -1,7%. Las ventas de la semana pasada con respecto a la misma semana del año anterior bajan -5,8%. Las ventas de las dos primeras semanas de julio con respecto a las mismas del año pasado bajan -5,7%. Muy mal dato.

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (21 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero si te gusta más meterle cortos "al Botas" que a un tonto un lápiz!




La verdad es que si... :o

Y el POP bajando... qué cabrones los de R4... 


Saludos :o


----------



## Kujire (21 Jul 2009)

Buenos buenos dias

seguimos alcistas,.. batiendo máximos, no me alimenten a los cocos que no conozco ningún caso de indigestión por empacho, son insaciables

suerte a todos!


----------



## Mulder (21 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenos buenos dias
> 
> seguimos alcistas,.. batiendo máximos, no me alimenten a los cocos que no conozco ningún caso de indigestión por empacho, son insaciables
> 
> suerte a todos!



A los buenos días de alli y buenas tardes de aquí!

¿alguna idea de donde haremos alguna corrección?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenos buenos dias
> 
> seguimos alcistas,.. batiendo máximos, no me alimenten a los cocos que no conozco ningún caso de indigestión por empacho, son insaciables
> 
> suerte a todos!



Hola Kujire, que tal las vacaciones? Qué nos dirá hoy el tito Bernanke? Todo apunta a que favorecerá al Dolar, no? Parece que no quieren seguir "regalando" dinero a los market-makers...

Saludos...


----------



## rosonero (21 Jul 2009)

Bueno, qué? Ahora sí, no? Apertura al alza en los Usa y Guano.


----------



## tonuel (21 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenos buenos dias
> 
> seguimos alcistas,.. batiendo máximos, no me alimenten a los cocos que no conozco ningún caso de indigestión por empacho, son insaciables
> 
> suerte a todos!



Voy a abrir ahora unos largos... a tomar por el culo... :



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Jul 2009)

No, Tonuel, no lo hagas, por dios...
Deja al IBEX llegar a los 11.000 por lo menos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Voy a abrir ahora unos largos... a tomar por el culo... :
> 
> Saludos



Por fin!!!!! Al guano!!!! :


----------



## tonuel (21 Jul 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No, Tonuel, no lo hagas, por dios...
> Deja al IBEX llegar a los 11.000 por lo menos.



Que le den al ibex... y a todos los larguistas incluido yo... :


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Que le den al ibex... y a todos los larguistas incluido yo... :
> 
> Saludos



Al menos espera hasta las 16:00h que habla Bernanke, insensato!!!! :

Saludos...


----------



## rosonero (21 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Voy a abrir ahora unos largos... a tomar por el culo... :
> 
> Saludos



Ya tardas


----------



## tonuel (21 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por fin!!!!! Al guano!!!! :



Estoy buscando candidatos para depositar mi confianza en ellos... :


Saludos :


----------



## Bambi (21 Jul 2009)

"me puse largo en los 10200, 11000 y 12000" :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> "me puse largo en los 10200, 11000 y 12000" :



Seguro que ya se ha puesto largo... el Stoxx ha bajado 11 puntos y el S&P 3!! :

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (21 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Al menos espera hasta las 16:00h que habla Bernanke, insensato!!!! :
> 
> Saludos...



Ostia que habla el Bernanke... :

A ver a ver... Gamesa, IBR... 



Saludos :


----------



## Kujire (21 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días de alli y buenas tardes de aquí!
> 
> ¿alguna idea de donde haremos alguna corrección?



vamos a esperar a que hable Tito Bernanke (en media hora empieza), _TODO EL MUNDO está pendiente de lo que diga con respecto a quantitative easing_, ... y luego habrá que cerrar por encima de 950 ... para que esto continúe. 

Aún así no sería extraño empezar un pequeño ajuste en unas horas, así que vamos a dejar pasar un tiempo para tener más claridad.


----------



## tonuel (21 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> "me puse *corto *en los 10200, 11000 y 12000"



los largos son sólo el toque de la muerte... :




las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Seguro que ya se ha puesto largo... el Stoxx ha bajado 11 puntos y el S&P 3!! :
> 
> Saludos...



Todavia no... esperemos al efecto Bernanke... :



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (21 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días de alli y buenas tardes de aquí!
> 
> ¿alguna idea de donde haremos alguna corrección?



Me autorespondo -> ahora mismo!

Ntchs!


----------



## Bambi (21 Jul 2009)

si Bernanke comparece con una impresora bajo el brazo avisa Kujire, gracias


----------



## Hank Scorpio (21 Jul 2009)

Continuo sin ver mejoras en las productoras:

United Tech -23%:
United Tech profit down 23 percent, cuts '09 forecast - Yahoo! Finance

Dupont -61% (mejor de lo esperado)

DuPont earnings sink, but cost cuts help - Yahoo! Finance

Caterpillar -66% (eso si dice que tiene "perspectivas" de mejora para este año)

Caterpillar 2Q profit falls 66 pct on weak demand - Yahoo! Finance

Merck -12%:
Drugmaker Merck posts 12 percent drop in 2Q profit - Yahoo! Finance

Se salva Coca-Cola +43%:
Coca-Cola 2nd-quarter profit rises 43 percent - Yahoo! Finance

Algunas mejor de lo esperado, pero la verdad no se que ven para una mejora tan rápida en el sector productivo. Para estas alegrías sin una base sólida, quizás mi visión este nublada por estar en España. Eso de ver empresas realizando ya la producción con varios meses de adelante con respecto a programación.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Jul 2009)

Kujire, te lo preguntaba por el artículo del WSJ...

Bernanke Op-ed in WSJ: The Fed’s Exit Strategy - WSJ.com

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (21 Jul 2009)

*Santa Paciencia*

Es que ustedes no tienen paciencia? esperen 5 minutos a que tito Bernanke hable, cuando habla bernanke hasta los cocos escuchan.

aunque no lo parezca intentamos hacer dinero de todo esto, no vamoa a corregir ni subir hasta que bernanke hable así que tómense una tila mientras.


----------



## pyn (21 Jul 2009)

¿Algún sitio donde escucharle en directo?


----------



## Mulder (21 Jul 2009)

El Stoxx ya lleva más de 20 puntos perdidos desde máximos.

Durante la semana pasada y lo que llevamos de esta nunca se había corregido tan 'fuerte' ¡y 20 pts. no son nada!

Así que ahora toca bajar, lo vengo anunciando desde hace varios días, hoy me he puesto corto con esa excusa pero tenía que haberme esperado un poco.

Así es la vida...


----------



## pyn (21 Jul 2009)

Están bajando todas las bolsas, pero supongo que es el efecto Bernake. Aquí no hay nada serio hasta que hable.


----------



## Kujire (21 Jul 2009)

Bernanke aún no ha empezado, sin embargo ya está sentado, en la mesita de comparecientes. B. Frank, un viejo conocido del foro, es el presi del comité económico.

CIT confirma que no tiene un duro, y que se irá probablemente a la bancarrota en agosto, .... pérdidas de 1B$ y se rumorea que el gobierno la va a rescatar:


----------



## pyn (21 Jul 2009)

Por dios Kujire, queremos minuto y marcador.


----------



## Kujire (21 Jul 2009)

primeros comentarios de bernanke:



> Veo signos de estabilización en la economía, el desempleo se mantedrá alto, y la inflación está bajo control



Esto puede significar el *EXIT*

Atención: Bernanke también hablará mañana, así que todos tranquilos que ahora no se les va a escapar el guano


----------



## pyn (21 Jul 2009)

¿Cómo que exit? Traduce.


----------



## donpepito (21 Jul 2009)

La salida de la oscuridad...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Jul 2009)

_Bernanke: Está diciendo que si la aversión al riesgo se está moderando, que las emisiones de bonos corporativos es fuerte, que los mercados financieros está bajo estrés pero que hay notables mejoras. También ve que que el declive en el mercado inmobiliario parece haberse moderado.

Hata aquí de color de rosa, el problema es su comentario de que el mercado laboral, el mercado inmibiliario y el crédito limitarán el gasto, que el mercado laboral sigue debilitándose y que el crédito sigue escaao. Esto no ha gustado, claro, con un 70% del PIB dependiente del consumo... y Goldman, JP Morgan con muy buenos resultados mientras el desempleo crece... etc, etc, etc...
_
Saludos...


----------



## pyn (21 Jul 2009)

¿Entonces no habra guano? :-(


----------



## Kujire (21 Jul 2009)

Bernanke aún no ha empezado......, donde está la tila???????

Está hablando Ron Paul, Burbujista y seguidor de este foro

Bernanke:



> Los shocks fianacieros que nos han golpeado han sido los perores desde la WWII. La inflación permanece bajo control, la FOMC considera que las condiciones son todavía serias por lo que ve necesario la continueación de esfuerzos.
> Hoy las condiciones son serias pero, los inversores vuelven a los mercados y más y más mercados empiean a funcionar, la bolsa está en los niveles del año pasado. Mucho de las mejoras vistas en los mercados se deben a las acciones llevadas a cabo por la FED y los bancos centrales, como la reducción de tipos, las inyecciones de liquidez,...


----------



## pyn (21 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Bernanke aún no ha empezado......, donde está la tila???????



En mi caso, al lado del café.


----------



## Stuyvesant (21 Jul 2009)

Cuando un tío da una rueda de prensa con un flotador de patito y las gafas de bucear, no me creo nada, nada, nada...


----------



## donpepito (21 Jul 2009)

El presidente de la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos, Ben Bernanke, otorgó el martes más información sobre las herramientas que el banco central puede utilizar para eliminar las medidas adoptadas durante la crisis, pero dejó en claro a los legisladores que la economía del país permanece demasiado débil para comenzar a elevar las tasas de interés. 

Bernanke reiteró que, a pesar de las mejoras recientes en la economía y en los mercados financieros, la tasa interbancaria federal probablemente permanecerá cerca de cero por un período prolongado de tiempo. 

Sin embargo, el funcionario también mencionó una serie de medidas adicionales que la Fed puede adoptar para restringir la política monetaria según sea necesario para evitar posibles presiones inflacionarias. 

"A la luz de los sustanciales recursos económicos ociosos y las limitadas presiones inflacionarias, la política monetaria permanece concentrada en fomentar una recuperación económica", dijo Bernanke mediante comentarios preparados con anticipación para ser entregados ante el Comité de Servicios Financieros de la Cámara baja. 

"Sin embargo, también creemos que es importante asegurar al público y a los mercados que las medidas extraordinarias de política (monetaria) que hemos tomado en respuesta a la crisis financiera y la recesión pueden ser retiradas, según sea necesario, de una forma tranquila y oportuna, para así evitar el riesgo de que la política de estímulo pueda conducir a un aumento futuro en la inflación", afirmó.


----------



## Stuyvesant (21 Jul 2009)

Vamos lo mismo que Trichet. Que para impulsar la economía a levantarse hay que retirar el gotero en breve plazo.


----------



## donpepito (21 Jul 2009)

Hummmm... mini-rally en USA ... hoy.


----------



## Kujire (21 Jul 2009)

SEGUIMOS CON EL DOPING!!!! FIESTA!!!!

Bernanke is the MAN

PD: Empiezan con el grilling de Bernanke, a ver si le sacan algo más.... muy interesante lo que ha dicho y muy claro


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Jul 2009)

Se ha dibujado un doble techo muy bestia, no? Como no se pasen el 960 y el 2550 del S&P y Stoxx, la figura será feísima...

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (21 Jul 2009)

Esto está mas dificil que las series de Fourier.


----------



## donpepito (21 Jul 2009)

Le acabo de meter un chute de 30.000acs a VERTICE360º a 0,39€ algo bueno is coming!!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Le acabo de meter un chute de 30.000acs a VERTICE360º a 0,39€ algo bueno is coming!!!!



A ver si es verdad y saco otra paga extra.. yo voy con 9000 aciones a 0,39


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Jul 2009)

Vaya **tias se está llevando ahora el BBVA, no? de 9.94 a 9.67 en un momento...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (21 Jul 2009)

MCV-VA ... está vendiendo... solo muerden cuando la orden es jugosa... hay una de 0,388€ que no la quieren.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> MCV-VA ... está vendiendo... solo muerden cuando la orden es jugosa... hay una de 0,388€ que no la quieren.



Humm especifica si el chute que has metido ha sido 30.000 vendidas o 30.000 compradas que me acojonas, voy a ir poniendo el stop por si acaso....


----------



## donpepito (21 Jul 2009)

Chute para subirla... DP HF solo compra, amigo! XD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Chute para subirla... DP HF solo compra, amigo! XD



Y qué harás a partir de sept-octub? :

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Jul 2009)

Bueno bueno.. en ese caso sigue comprando para que llegue a 0,50 y me pueda librar de ellas XD


----------



## donpepito (21 Jul 2009)

Compro con el mercado alcista... hasta nuevo cambio.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Jul 2009)

Speculo, yo te invoco!!







Saludos...

PD: Donpepito, pero supongo que vendes todo antes, no?


----------



## tonuel (21 Jul 2009)

Y todavia no he abierto los largos... :



Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (21 Jul 2009)

Si, de hecho en el mercado nacional... solo conservo CDR & VER ... voy haciendo caja en el mercado USA.... es más arriesgado, pero disfruto cada plusv x2.


----------



## Kujire (21 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Y todavia no he abierto los largos... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :



lo sabía, .... porque sabe que se puede poner corto desde más arriba verdad?, dentro de poco llegará el momento un poco más de paciencia Tone


----------



## donpepito (21 Jul 2009)

Kujire... hay que dejar al mercado reposar hasta octubre... unas cuantas correcciones, no vienen nada mal.. pero de ahí a lo min de marzo.... NO WAY! XD


----------



## tonuel (21 Jul 2009)

Voy a mantener la amenaza de poner unos largos... :



parece que funciona... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (21 Jul 2009)

Tenemos el S&P y el Nasdaq en rojillo, el Dow y el Stoxx aun aguantan.


----------



## donpepito (21 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Voy a mantener la amenaza de poner unos largos... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Jul 2009)

El Ibex tiene la misma gráfica que el BBVA, la parte baja del canal, estaría a principios de agosto sobre los 94xx

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Jul 2009)

San baja al cierre, seguramente mañana abra en 8,9X...


----------



## donpepito (21 Jul 2009)

VERTICE360º las vamos a dejar en 0,403€


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Jul 2009)

Alguien ha puesto que CajaMadrid ha ganado un 47% menos que el año pasado, con una tasa de cobertura que baja del 110% al 41%...

Por comentar y eso...

Saludos, nos leemos por la noche...


----------



## Mulder (21 Jul 2009)

Pues como decía antes, el Stoxx ha logrado lo que no ha conseguido en toda la subida, corregir algo más de lo que venía corrigiendo, que era nada. Aunque habrá que ver que ocurre mañana.

Cuando acabe esta corrección pedida como agua de mayo por todo el mundo vuelvo a los largos, tengo previsto que bajemos casi hasta final de mes, pero me parece que será en lateral y sin mucha convicción.


----------



## sapito (21 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> San baja al cierre, seguramente mañana abra en 8,9X...



Podrías comentar esto un poco más? Gracias.


----------



## donpepito (21 Jul 2009)

Para los que quieren emociones y plusvalías rápidas:


Lleva perdiendo -70% en solo 6 días:

WHX Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## Kujire (21 Jul 2009)

La comparecencia de Bernanke continúa, el ESEPE ha hecho nuevos máximos anuales, lo que es muy buena señal, aunque haya ocurrido antes de la comparecencia de Bernanke. En este momento los índices están planos, a la espera de que Bernanke termine. Este hecho "puntual" ha aumentado la volatilidad diaria, por mucho wishful thinking que deseemos que las bolsas corrijan, tiene que producirse un cambio claro, mientras que un hecho puntual permite el trading, como los resultados de CIT o la comparecencia de Bernanke. La paciencia es algo fundamental, el día no ha acabado, Bernanke no ha acabado, ... el Stoxx está en positivo, que no está en máximos vale, y? no tengamos prisa que ni siquiera nos hemos ido a comer por aki. El objetivo para hoy sigue siendo el mismo que comentaba anteriormente el 950 para que continúe la subida sólo 4 puntos nos separan de ese objetivo. Y ojo que el Stoxx no ha hecho máximos, así que ya saben lo que toca.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Jul 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Podrías comentar esto un poco más? Gracias.



No hay mucho que comentar, es lo que me sale con mis gráficos.

Suelen animar un poco para pillar gacelas inversoras en preferentes...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Para los que quieren emociones y plusvalías rápidas:
> 
> 
> Lleva perdiendo -70% en solo 6 días:
> ...



Joder tiene un PER 0,13 y un EPS de 9 y pico... da dividendos?


----------



## donpepito (21 Jul 2009)

Kujire... investiga un poco... por lo que he leido ha sido el CEO el que ha vendido un buen paquete de acciones. algo tramarán.


----------



## Kujire (21 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... investiga un poco... por lo que he leido ha sido el CEO el que ha vendido un buen paquete de acciones. algo tramarán.



dilución desde la semana pasada jeje ya sabemos como son estos primos de los piratas


----------



## carvil (21 Jul 2009)

Buenas noches 


Despues del cierre presentan resultados:AAN, AMD, ALGT, AMLN, AAPL, ATHR, BXP, CHRW, CRI, CHIC, CNH, EPIQ, FULT, GILD, HBHC, IBKC, ILMN, INFN, LLTC, MANH, MRTN, NBR, PTV, PNFP, PTP, PPDI, QLGC, RCRC, RHI, STX, SLM, SFG, SBUX, STLD, SYK, SUPX, VFC, VOCS, WCN, WSII, YHOO.


Salu2


----------



## kmaleon (21 Jul 2009)

:

y cuales de todos esos son los mas importantes?


----------



## carvil (21 Jul 2009)

Yahoo, Apple, AMD y SBUX


Salu2


----------



## kmaleon (21 Jul 2009)

gracias.

Starbucks ganó 151 millones de dólares en su tercer trimestre fiscal 

ahora falta q nos digan si es mejor o peor de lo esperado....


----------



## carvil (21 Jul 2009)

Yo no me suelo fijar en lo que esperan los ejpertos, miro el precio del valor. 

Esperaban 19 centavos y ha dado 20 centavos

Al cierre cotizaba a 14.81, en el after hours esta cotizando ahora a 16$


Salu2


----------



## kmaleon (21 Jul 2009)

Yahoo! obtuvo un beneficio de 143 millones de dólares en el segundo trimestre 
elEconomista.es21/07/2009 - 22:300 comentariosPuntúa la noticia : 

El portal de Internet Yahoo! ha anunciado este miércoles que ganó 143 millones de dólares en el segundo trimestre del año, lo que supone un beneficio de 10 centavos por acción. 

La compañía estadounidense logró en el mismo periodo del año anterior unas ganancias de 132 millones de dólares, ó 9 centavos por acción. Los ingresos netos de la empresa cayeron hasta los 1.140 millones de dólares, desde los 1.350 millones obtenidos en el mismo periodo de 2008. 

Los analistas de Thomson Reuters esperaban un beneficio de 8 centavos por acción y unos ingresos de 1.140 millones de dólares.


----------



## kmaleon (21 Jul 2009)

he oido hablar del after hours muxas veces, pero ¿q es realmente el after hours? ¿no se supone q el mercado ha cerrado? si ha cerrado como sale la cotizacion del after hous? ¿son futuros o algo de eso?


----------



## kmaleon (21 Jul 2009)

AMD perdió 335 millones de dólares en el segundo trimestre del añoelEconomista.es21/07/2009 - 22:410 comentariosPuntúa la noticia : 

ÚLTIMA HORA


El fabricante estadounidense de microprocesadores Advanced Micro Devices ha anunciado este martes que en el segundo trimestre del año registró unas pérdidas de 335 millones de dólares, hasta los 49 centavos por acción.

La compañía registró en el mismo periodo de 2008 unas pérdidas de 1.190 millones de dólares, hasta los 1,97 dólares por acción. Los ingresos también descendieron hasta los 1.180 millones de dólares, frente a los 1.360 registrados entre abril y junio del año pasado. 

Los analistas de Thomson Reuters esperaban unas pérdidas de 47 centavos por acción y unos ingresos de 1.130 millones de dólares.


----------



## carvil (21 Jul 2009)

Es +o- como la subasta del IBEX


----------



## kmaleon (21 Jul 2009)

pero la subasta del ibex dura 5 minutos creo q son, el after hours ´cuanto dura?


----------



## kmaleon (21 Jul 2009)

Apple ganó un 15% más en su tercer trimestre fiscal, hasta los 1.230 millones 
elEconomista.es21/07/2009 - 22:500 comentariosPuntúa la noticia : 

El gigante estadounidense Apple ha anunciado este martes que en su tercer trimestre fiscal obtuvo un beneficio neto de 1.230 millones de dólares, ó 1,35 dólares por acción, así como unos ingresos de 8.340 millones.

Durante el mismo periodo del año anterior, la compañía ganó 1.070 millones de dólares, ó 1,19 dólares por participación, mientras que los ingresos fueron de 7.460 millones. 

Los resultados presentados por la estadounidense baten las previsiones de los analistas de Thomson Reuters, quienes estimaron unas ganancias de 1.17 dólares por acción y unos ingresos de 8.160 millones.


----------



## carvil (21 Jul 2009)

Welcome to Investopedia.com - Your Source for Investing Education


----------



## xavigomis (21 Jul 2009)

vamos, todos baten las expectativas... tiene huevos, "la peor" crisis de la historia y resulta q todas las empresas son más listas...

en fin! Sigamos sufriendo los cortos.


----------



## tonuel (21 Jul 2009)

Mañana será dia de meter unos largos a primera hora... :



Saludos


----------



## kmaleon (22 Jul 2009)

bueno, de estos 3 a esa hora bajaban 2 en el after hours...:

22:42 APPLE 
Resultados 3T mejores de lo esperado, aunque baja previsiones para 4T 
[ APPLE ] 

Publica un beneficio de 1,35 dólares por acción y unas ventas de 8.340 millones de dólares. El margen bruto fue del 36,3%.

El consenso de mercado esperaba un BPA de 1,18 dólares y unos ingresos de 8.210 dólares.

Para el cuarto trimestre fiscal espera un BPA de entre 1,18-1,23 dólares vs 1,30 dólares esperado por el consenso de mercado. Los ingresos del 4T se encontrarían entre 8.700-8.900 millones de dólares vs 9.075 millones esperado.

Los títulos de Apple suben un 2,52% en el mercado after hours.



22:34 YAHOO 
Sus acciones bajan tras resultados trimestrales 
Publica un beneficio por acción de 0,10 dólares con unas ventas de 1.570 millones de dólares. 

El consenso de mercado esperaba un BPA de 0,08 dólares y uans ventas de 1.140 millones.

Para el tercer trimestre espera unas ventas de entre 1.450-1550 millones de dólares.

Sus acciones bajan un 2,3% en el mercado after-hours. 


22:30 AMD 
Defrauda en el margen bruto y sus acciones se desploman 
Publica unas pérdidas de 0,49 dólares por acción en el segundo trimestre con unas ventas de 1.180 millones. La compañía dice que el margen bruto fue decepcionante. 

El consenso de mercado esperaba unas pérdidas de 0,53 dólares y unos ingresos de 1.130 millones.

Los títulos de AMD bajan un 10% en el mercado after-hours.


----------



## Bayne (22 Jul 2009)

Buenos días a todos, resultados de Iberdrola
Beneficio atribuible Iberdrola alcanza 1.506 millones
08:33 IBERDROLA Gráficos | Noticias | Foros
El beneficio atribuible de Iberdrola se ha situado en 1.506 millones de euros en el primer semestre del año, frente a los 1.420 millones que esperaba el consenco del mercado. Asimismo, el resultado bruto de explotación (ebitda) subió un 4,7% hasta 3.435 millones de euros


----------



## pyn (22 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mañana será dia de meter unos largos a primera hora... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Tenia pensado abrir un largo, pero despues de esto me han entrado dudas .


----------



## Bambi (22 Jul 2009)

Buenos días, parece que en preapertura el Ibex sigue más o menos como en el cierre de ayer, ligeramente a la baja.


----------



## pyn (22 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Buenos días, parece que en preapertura el Ibex sigue más o menos como en el cierre de ayer, ligeramente a la baja.



Buenos días, no sé que decirte, o ha sido un bug de la gente de ahorro o ha habido un momento que marcaba 10185.


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Buenos días, parece que en preapertura el Ibex sigue más o menos como en el cierre de ayer, ligeramente a la baja.



planito... planito...


Buenos dias...


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2009)

El puto botas el que más sube ahora mismo en el ibex... :


Santander: Estrella Fugaz y primeros signos de debilidad - 21/07/09 - elEconomista.es


yalodeciayo... :o


Edito:


Estoy apuntito de meter unos largos... 



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (22 Jul 2009)

hale pabajo, que una corrección es justa y necesaria oiga


----------



## rosonero (22 Jul 2009)

Buenos días a la forrería

¿Oportunidad chicharrera?

- Zeltia lanzará en septiembre un test de diagnóstico rápido de la Gripe A
Zeltia lanzará en septiembre un test de diagnóstico rápido de la Gripe A - 21/07/09 - 1422034 - EcoDiario

- Zeltia 'rebate' a la FDA sobre la toxicidad del Yondelis
Expansión.com


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenos días a la forrería
> 
> ¿Oportunidad chicharrera?
> 
> ...




Ya sube un 4%... 


Por cierto...

Merrill Lynch y Morgan Stanley vendiendo SANs... :


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (22 Jul 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy he entrado corto en IBE a 5.67, tengo objetivo en 5.535. A ver si llega.


----------



## Deudor (22 Jul 2009)

Una cosa es que le salten a un trader profesional los stops cuando se meta corto, y otra muy distinta es el puto SP lleve 10 dias sin bajar. Cuando a media sesión parece que se impone el recorte de medio puntejo (ya ves que alegría) aparece la mano de dios, para que termine en positivo. Dia tras dia.


----------



## pyn (22 Jul 2009)

Es curioso esto de la bolsa, en los primeros 30 minutos de sesión se suele mover un media de 50-60 puntos, luego a lo largo de muchas horas la horquilla es pequeñísima, ahora me acuerdo de esos libros de trading que hacían dinero en media hora, no se necesita más.


----------



## Bambi (22 Jul 2009)

sistemas automatizados pyn, a los demás nos toca ponernos a la cola

Tonuel pues a ver si venden más porque el puto SAN está impidiendo una vez más que el Ibex corrija como es debido


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> sistemas automatizados pyn, a los demás nos toca ponernos a la cola
> 
> Tonuel pues a ver si venden más porque el puto SAN está impidiendo una vez más que el Ibex corrija como es debido



Mis queridos pardillos de BYM comprando y los chicos del Botas controlándolo todo... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.

Hoy no hay corrección... tenemos los buenos resultados de APPLE, como background.


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2009)

Esta tarde promete... :


Saludos


----------



## Bambi (22 Jul 2009)

donpepito hablará de WS, pero aquí el Ibex lo está sujetando el SAN y muestra signos de agotamiento, vendan coño vendan


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> donpepito hablará de WS, pero aquí el Ibex lo está sujetando el SAN y muestra signos de agotamiento, vendan coño vendan




No, no... es el momento de largos... 



Saludos


----------



## Condor (22 Jul 2009)

Las correcciones sólo son necesarias cuando se ha hecho algo incorrecto....¿Has invertido en algo incorrecto? pues es hora de vender; ¿has invertido en algo correcto?, mantén pero no pienses que se disparará esta semana


----------



## Deudor (22 Jul 2009)

No aguantaré mucho viendo el cuadro de mando de bolsas de cárpatos, con compras generalizadas en todos los plazos, y el índice de su hija en +6 día trás día.
Cortos del mundo: Nos han matado.


----------



## Mulder (22 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> No aguantaré mucho viendo el cuadro de mando de bolsas de cárpatos, con compras generalizadas en todos los plazos, y el índice de su hija en +6 día trás día.
> Cortos del mundo: Nos han matado.



Lo de Claudia creo que es el nombre de su mujer.


----------



## Mulder (22 Jul 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Las correcciones sólo son necesarias cuando se ha hecho algo incorrecto....¿Has invertido en algo incorrecto? pues es hora de vender; ¿has invertido en algo correcto?, mantén pero no pienses que se disparará esta semana



Las correcciones se producen todos los días a todas horas, una subida es una corrección de la bajada, una bajada es la corrección de una subida, etc.

Siempre se corrige el exceso de subida o bajada, pero estos excesos se producen todos los días en todo momento y en todas las escalas, desde el tick al mensual.


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> No aguantaré mucho viendo el cuadro de mando de bolsas de cárpatos, con compras generalizadas en todos los plazos, y el índice de su hija en +6 día trás día.
> Cortos del mundo: Nos han matado.




Hace muy poco era -3, -4 y fíjese donde estamos ahora... :o



Saludos


----------



## Deudor (22 Jul 2009)

a verdad es que la pinta de éste súbito repunte es muy similar al rally de fin de año de 2008.


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2009)

Mecagoentodoloquesemenea... :


dos veces...


Saludos :


----------



## pyn (22 Jul 2009)

Yo me acabo de salir, a la espera de lo que hagan los americanos.

Entrada en 10045 y 10060. Vendidos en 10085, no quiero mas riesgos.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (22 Jul 2009)

Esta la realidad y también está el ibex

- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## Deudor (22 Jul 2009)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Esta la realidad y también está el ibex
> 
> - CAPITAL BOLSA -



Si, pero el eurostoxx en positivo.


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Si, pero el eurostoxx en positivo.



Pues yo lo veo en negativo... :o


por los pelos del ojete... 


Saludos


----------



## Deudor (22 Jul 2009)

Por poco pero verde.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (22 Jul 2009)

Me voy una temporada, a la vuelta espero encontrar un erial y no tanto brote verde en el IBEX :

Tonuel, confío en tí, aunque no sé porqué me da que lo veré por las nubes más alto de lo que pronósticara Pepon. Si fuera así, en octubre a las trincheras y a saco con las ventas


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Me voy una temporada, a la vuelta espero encontrar un erial y no tanto brote verde en el IBEX:




Lo verá... 


Atila se quedó corto... :


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Por poco pero verde.






Y bajando... 



Saludos


----------



## Deudor (22 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Y bajando...



ves ese -0.08 % pues necesito que sea un -10,38 % para recuperar mi dinero.
Vete dando maña. Rapidito.


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> ves ese -0.08 % pues necesito que sea un -10,38 % para recuperar mi dinero.
> Vete dando maña. Rapidito.




Voy... a las 22:00 me iré de cañas... :



Saludos


----------



## Deudor (22 Jul 2009)

De momento lo estás haciendo bien.
Sigue así.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Jul 2009)

Estoy dentro de Zeltia a 3,15.. ya va por 3,21 estoy por poner un stop en 3,18...

Las vertice360 hoy han empezado en 0,38... a ver si revientan como dice Donpepito...

Me sumo a los largos!!!....

A este paso vamos a tener que meter los cortos en Octubre...


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me sumo a los largos!!!....



Buena señal... necesito más patriotas como usted... 


-0,53%


Saludos


----------



## kmaleon (22 Jul 2009)

esta es nuestra esparanza?:

Morgan Stanley perdió más de lo esperado en el segundo trimestre


----------



## kmaleon (22 Jul 2009)

Morgan Stanley perdió más de lo esperado en el segundo trimestreAgencias22/07/2009 - 14:06Puntúa la noticia : 

Esta noticia acaba de llegar a la redacción y la estamos ampliando. Actualiza en unos minutos la página para ver los cambios.

Morgan Stanley ha anunciado que *tuvo unas pérdidas de 1,1 dólares por acción, más del doble de lo esperado, que eran 49 centavos por título.*

Los ingresos, por su parte, se redujeron de 6.100 a 5.400 millones de dólares.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Buena señal... necesito más patriotas como usted...
> 
> 
> -0,53%
> ...



Bueno, no es que esté metido en 2 acciones que sigan mucho la tendencia pero en fin.. si usted lo dice...

Desde luego SAN y BBVA no tengo hamijo... esas la dejo para los cortos cuando estén a 10 y 11 € respectivamente..

No quiero pillar más de un 14% de plusvalía, espero vender esta semana...

Saludos.


----------



## Gamu (22 Jul 2009)

vaya hostiazo del ibex!!!

por cierto, el lunes me compré unos warrants put del ibex en los 10160 aprox, con vencimiento en diciembre (yo apuesto porque este octubre nos vamos al guanazo). 

No me mola ponerme corto, pero como el plan de pensiones de la empresa solo sabe ponerse largo... tendré que cubrir las más que posibles pérdidas de ese fondo. 

Suerte a todos con las inversiones!!!


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2009)

*PI - LLA - DOS ... *


Que alguien me recuerde lo que decian ayer los analistos de R4 por diossss.... 


Saludos


----------



## Bambi (22 Jul 2009)

más leña

14:11 Wells Fargo recibe un revés en bolsa pese a aumentar un 81% su beneficio

El banco estadounidense ha anunciado un aumento del 81% en su beneficio, hasta los 3.170 millones de dólares, en el segundo trimestre del año. Los ingresos crecieron un 28%. Sus acciones, en cambio, reaccionan con caídas del 6,8% en la preapertura de Wall Street.



LUCA no has entendido la doctrina básica del Toneulismo, ponerse largo sea cuando sea y aunque genere jugosos beneficios, es de gacela


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Jul 2009)

Por mi de puta madre, que vendan y se pongan a comprar Zeltias y vértices...

Y así Tonuel mejora su humor.


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> LUCA no has entendido la doctrina básica del Toneulismo, ponerse largo sea cuando sea y aunque genere jugosos beneficios, es de gacela



Ponerse largo en los 10000 y pico es de gacelas... 

Hacerlo en los 2000-3000 del ibex ya me pareceria mejor... : 




Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ponerse largo en los 10000 y pico es de gacelas...
> 
> Hacerlo en los 2000-3000 del ibex ya me pareceria mejor... :
> 
> ...



Hombre, yo lo veo de otra manera.

Hacer operaciones de menos de 100.000€ es de gacelas, lo contrario es de leoncios...

A parte de DP HF no se si habrá muchos más que operen muy fuerte.. yo desde luego me considero gacela gane o pierda... no puedo manipular nada...


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hombre, yo lo veo de otra manera.
> 
> Hacer operaciones de menos de 100.000€ es de gacelas, lo contrario es de leoncios...
> 
> A parte de DP HF no se si habrá muchos más que operen muy fuerte.. yo desde luego me considero gacela gane o pierda... no puedo manipular nada...




No se equivoque... hay quienes mueven los mercados sólamente con palabras... :



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No se equivoque... hay quienes mueven los mercados sólamente con palabras... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Desde luego los que con abrir la boca hacen que se mueva el cotarro,100.000€ no les supone un gran desembolso...


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Desde luego los que con abrir la boca hacen que se mueva el cotarro, 100.000€ no les supone un gran desembolso...




Voy a abrir unos largos en cuanto vuelva de comer... no me hagan tonterias mientras tanto... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (22 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hombre, yo lo veo de otra manera.
> 
> Hacer operaciones de menos de 100.000€ es de gacelas, lo contrario es de leoncios



Hacer operaciones de 100.000 € es más fácil de lo que parece, con un futuro del Bund y solo 888 € de garantías ya estás haciendo una operación apalancada de 100.000 € 

Pa' leoncio yo.


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Jul 2009)

Yo lo tengo claro: soy una minigacelilla.


----------



## pyn (22 Jul 2009)

Yo opero con 1 contrato miniibex35 diario, como mucho 2. El dia que eso aumente, malo será.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hacer operaciones de 100.000 € es más fácil de lo que parece, con un futuro del Bund y solo 888 € de garantías ya estás haciendo una operación apalancada de 100.000 €
> 
> Pa' leoncio yo.



Hobre, si te sale mal, supongo que tendrás que ir ampliando la garantía...

Yo las operaciones apalancadas las veo bien para ponerse corto y poco más...

Si me quiero poner corto en 10.000€ de SAN, me pongo poniendo su correspondiente garantía, pero los 10.000 los tengo.

Lo de arriba y jugar al poker viendo apuestas de 100.000€ teniendo 888€ en fichas es lo mismo de lo mismo para mi.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (22 Jul 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> vaya hostiazo del ibex!!!
> 
> por cierto, el lunes me compré unos warrants put del ibex en los 10160 aprox, con vencimiento en diciembre (yo apuesto porque este octubre nos vamos al guanazo).
> 
> ...



mira cuanto se devalua un warrant put


quiero decir que pierdes un 10% de su valor (aprox por supuesto que depende del tipo de warrrant) cada més


metete en la calucladora de warrants de r4 y haz simulaciones


pero tener warrants como inversión y no lo sutilizas como coberturas es para tenerlos una semana como mucho y sino salirte.


Hay otros productos que no pierden tanto con el tiempo, como por ejemplo el CFD, que tiene más liquidez, aunque tienes el tema de las garantías y la liquidación, además pagar el euribor + algo por el apalancamiento. un 3% durante un año de 100.000 son 3000 euros, lo cual también hay que considerarlo.


----------



## Bambi (22 Jul 2009)

ya que estamos saliendo todos del armario... yo invierto unos 50K en bolsa, el resto lo tengo en una cuenta naranja a un mareante 2%! aparte tengo un videoclub en Cáceres especializado en Beta y un par de plazas de parking en Seseña para alquilarlas en un futuro, (preveo éxodo masivo hacia la zona y se van a matar por aparcar)

...y bueno luego tengo unas Terras, que no pienso soltar hasta que me den lo que pagué por ellas, como mínimo

En otro orden de cosas, 
"De momento, en el mercado de futuros de Chicago, el contrato sobre el Dow Jones cae un 0,709%, el del S&P 500 lo hace un 0,892% y el del Nasdaq 100 un 0,370%"


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (22 Jul 2009)

ahora el juego me parece un poco más facil

He asumido que están en un canal alcista


pero también es cierto que al superarse las resistencias hay que fijarse en el pullback que pueden tener hasta estas resistencias


Táctica

1) Táctica más arriesgada. Definir el canal alcista en el valor o en el indice, y luego ver donde puede volver el pullback

2) Táctica menos arriesgada. Esperar al Pullback y luego volverrte a meter para aguantar la subida alcista cuando rebote en la resistencia.


Que cada una defina la suya. Por ejemplo el BBVA, sigue dentro de su canal alcista, ahora baja hasta tocar el fonde del canal, si rebota en ese fondo tiene su subida de 1 punto segura.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Jul 2009)

Este Foro y más concretamente este hilo y su gente es sencillamente genial.

Aprendo muchas cosas con vosotros, ya que me considero "inversor calimero"

Muchas graicias por los comentarios.


----------



## rosonero (22 Jul 2009)

> Hoy 02:56 PM
> pyn Yo opero con 1 contrato miniibex35 diario, como mucho 2. El dia que eso aumente, malo será.
> Hoy 02:54 PM
> pecata minuta Yo lo tengo claro: soy una minigacelilla.



Aquí otra gacelilla. Empecé operando con unos 10K en blue chips del Ibex siempre largo, luego empecé con los mini ibex, también unos o dos, a corto.

Total que unos 1500 euros euros que llevaba de plusvalías en cuatro meses, sobretodo gracias al SAN, se me fue la semana pasada con los cortos del ibex :.

Siempre pienso que en teoría no puede ser tan difícil sacarle 150-200 euros al mercado cada día, que por 20 días de bolsa al mes y restando el 18% te deja un sueldo más que decente. Pero en la práctica es bastante más difícil y exige mucha dedicación y conocimientos.


----------



## pyn (22 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Siempre pienso que en teoría no puede ser tan difícil sacarle 150-200 euros al mercado cada día, que por 20 días de bolsa al mes y restando el 18% te deja un sueldo más que decente. Pero en la práctica es bastante más difícil y exige mucha dedicación y conocimientos.




Fácil, en vez de plantearte 150-200 plantéate menos (80€), pero dedicándole menos tiempo. Creo que no hace falta estar 8 horas delante del monitor para sacar eso, creo que en 2-3 horas se puede hacer. Incluso menos si automatizas el tema.


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Total que unos 1500 euros euros que llevaba de plusvalías en cuatro meses, sobretodo gracias al SAN, se me fue la semana pasada con los cortos del ibex :.



Aqui otra que casi se ha fundido las plusvalias del SAN, despues de varias operaciones desastrosas (Iberia, Acciona, etc.).

Ademas que intento aprender pero me pierdo con tanto grafico, onda, subonda, HCH, apalancamientos, buffffffffff.


----------



## kmaleon (22 Jul 2009)

yo por ahora solo opero con cfd´s (por ahora todos a la baja), pero todo lo que gané el año pasado lo he perdido este.... aunq pronto recuperaré , estoy mirando para empezar con futuros mini ibex y cosas de estas pero no me queda muy claro cuanto te juegas en cada contrato y la comision q me van a cobrar, veremos si me animo un poco con ests cosas a partit de agosto...


----------



## pyn (22 Jul 2009)

Por cierto, marcando mínimos diarios en el IBEX.


----------



## rosonero (22 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Fácil, en vez de plantearte 150-200 plantéate menos (80€), pero dedicándole menos tiempo. Creo que no hace falta estar 8 horas delante del monitor para sacar eso, creo que en 2-3 horas se puede hacer. Incluso menos si automatizas el tema.



Je je, tienes razón, llevándolo al extremo creo que lo suyo sería especializarse en las aperturas (me parece que se comentaba antes) con la volatilidad que hay de 9 a 11 de la mañana sería suficiente para sacar tajada para todo el día.

No suena mal tener como horario de trabajo de 9 a 11, más alguna otra hora para saber por donde van los tiros.


----------



## pyn (22 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Je je, tienes razón, llevándolo al extremo creo que lo suyo sería especializarse en las aperturas (me parece que se comentaba antes) con la volatilidad que hay de 9 a 11 de la mañana sería suficiente para sacar tajada para todo el día.
> 
> No suena mal tener como horario de trabajo de 9 a 11, más alguna otra hora para saber por donde van los tiros.



Es lo que comenta el Zárate en su libro .


----------



## donpepito (22 Jul 2009)

Esto, es una bajada para pillar cortos.....


----------



## javso (22 Jul 2009)

Parece que el DJ se despereza.

Largos de OHL a 15,30


----------



## rosonero (22 Jul 2009)

Bueno, bueno vamos a entrar en materia, largo en Zeltia y largo con dos minis, espero que vayamos camino de cerrar ese feo gap del SP y subamos hasta los 955 

Ya volveremos al lado de Tonuel cuando los USA se cansen de subir


----------



## Mulder (22 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hobre, si te sale mal, supongo que tendrás que ir ampliando la garantía...
> 
> Yo las operaciones apalancadas las veo bien para ponerse corto y poco más...
> 
> ...



No se puede ampliar garantía, un futuro es un contrato, o cierras o entras con otro contrato más y piramidas, no hay otra. Aunque piramidar en pérdidas no es nada aconsejable.

Son 10 € por punto, se analiza todo igual que las acciones y siempre se usan stops, hace tiempo que no opero con el Bund, pero es así.

No se dejen engañar por las apariencias, no es todo tan tenebroso ni tan casino, entrar con más de 1000 acciones de cualquier valor es lo mismo que entrar en 1 futuro del Bund o del Stoxx.

También es lo mismo con CFD's pero en este caso también vas apalancado.


----------



## Kujire (22 Jul 2009)

Buenos veraniegos días!

Hoy tenemos a Tito Bernanke de nuevo, esta vez en el senado, para la segunda sesión de "Bernanke a la parrilla", misma hora que ayer y mismo lugar...diferente habitación


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Bueno, bueno vamos a entrar en materia, largo en Zeltia y largo con dos minis, espero que vayamos camino de cerrar ese feo gap del SP y subamos hasta los 955
> 
> Ya volveremos al lado de Tonuel cuando los USA se cansen de subir



Ainssss, yo estaba pensandome lo de Zeltia pero seguro que si entro se desmoronan.


----------



## pyn (22 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenos veraniegos días!
> 
> Hoy tenemos a Tito Bernanke de nuevo, esta vez en el senado, para la segunda sesión de "Bernanke a la parrilla", misma hora que ayer y mismo lugar...diferente habitación



Lo has nombrado y el ibex ha variado 50 puntos :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Jul 2009)

Pues para Zeltia yo quiero venderlas en 3,35 si llega, creo que tendrá una resistencia en 3,40 para ir por un canal de 3,05/3,40... a ver si suena la flauta esta semana... aunque se nos puede ir a los 2,00€ con mucha facilidad... dónde le habéis puesto el Stop?

Respecto a las vertice360, no tenemos noticias Don Pepito?


----------



## rosonero (22 Jul 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ainssss, yo estaba pensandome lo de Zeltia pero seguro que si entro se desmoronan.



Está aguantando muy bien los 3.18 - 3.20, apenas hay oferta en ese tramo. Creo que si aguanta podrías seguir subiendo unos días ya que el palo que le dieron hace unos días fue mayúsculo.

Pero ya sabes, soy una gacelilla y además sin idea de técnico y demás así que si no estás convencida mejor no entres. 

Pd. Por cierto, mis minis viento popa, no s´ñe si cortarlos ahora que hemos llegado a los 955 del SP y cerrado el gap :


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes
Como os comenté en Junio,los bancos comenzarían a confesar.Ya veis que algunos ya no pueden ocultar más caca.MS,Bank of NY Mellon.
Los índices bancarios usa se pusieron bajistas en MAYO,y nadie parece darse cuenta. Creo que están soltando,tacita a tacita,sus papelicos para hacer liquidez y pagar dividendo y otras jugarretas...

Mientras escribo esto,veo en CNBC que Keycorp(otro bankito especializado en créditos) ha confesado su caca.Estos useros...ya van 3 en 24h

Pasando al AT,el Ibex ha culminado un canal convergente en gráfico 5 días y espero que se hostie de una pu*a vez como mandan los cánones.

Jopetas como remonta dJI!!
Estos son capaces de darse la vuelta.No dirán que llueve aunque caigan yunques!!

Sigo currando de noche y seguiré sin operar.
Los resultados de las empresas no me los creo.Como venden de todo,oyes!!

CNBC otro bankito SUNTRUST también palma y dice que no puede devolver TARP.Juas!!
Ya son 4 esqueletos...

Paciencia y sangría.Hoy es miércoles tras vencimiento y ya veremos donde se encamina esto de verdad.
CNBC live Berni sale a piar en breve...subidón.

Saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 Jul 2009)

Hoy hay menos vol en vertice360º ... en cambio en CODERE... hay movimiento... sobre zeltia... mucha suerte, es un valor para especular y salirse con plusv... no para largo.


----------



## rosonero (22 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues para Zeltia yo quiero venderlas en 3,35 si llega, creo que tendrá una resistencia en 3,40 para ir por un canal de 3,05/3,40... a ver si suena la flauta esta semana... aunque se nos puede ir a los 2,00€ con mucha facilidad... *dónde le habéis puesto el Stop*?
> 
> Respecto a las vertice360, no tenemos noticias Don Pepito?



Yo stop ajustadito a 3.14, entré a 3.17, que estoy solo de prueba 

Pd. disparados hacia los 960, menos mal que mientras escribía no vendía los minis 

El lunes jugamos entre los 930-940, martes 940-950, hoy espero que toquemos los 960 y fuera


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Yo stop ajustadito a 3.14, entré a 3.17, que estoy solo de prueba
> 
> Pd. disparados hacia los 960, menos mal que mientras escribía no vendía los minis



Puf 3,14 el stop te salta casi seguro en la subasta de cierre...

Yo he entrado a 3,15 y me planteo poner el stop en 3....


----------



## rosonero (22 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Puf 3,14 el stop te salta casi seguro en la subasta de cierre...
> 
> Yo he entrado a 3,15 y me planteo poner el stop en 3....



Pienso que si cerramos con una tendencia alcista en los USA y el ibex en verde no tendría que retroceder en subasta, pero no sigo mucho el valor, así que gracias por el consejo.


----------



## donpepito (22 Jul 2009)

Los de ZELTIA,,,, se han sacado de la manga unas pruebas para el virus de la gripe-A... casualmente ha salido hoy la noticia.... además de rebatir a la FDA... jejejejeje... se les acaba el xollo del yondelis.


----------



## Kujire (22 Jul 2009)

*rumore rumore*

hay un rumor que corre en estos momentos....los banquitos podrían empezar a empujarnos, cuidado con los cortos. Como todo rumor hay que tomarlo como es.

PD: Bernanke ya está sentado. Se encuentra delante del Comité del senado que le tendrá que renovar su mandato el año que viene, es decir Bernanke empieza su particular campaña para su re-elección, por lo que lo vamos a ver mucho más abierto a explicaciones que en las anteriores veces, más amable y aguantando los aguaceros que le vengan con deportividad


----------



## rosonero (22 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los de ZELTIA,,,, se han sacado de la manga unas pruebas para el virus de la gripe-A... casualmente ha salido hoy la noticia.... además de rebatir a la FDA... jejejejeje... se les acaba el xollo del yondelis.



De ahí también mi stop justito, si lo del predictor de la gripe A mañana lo desmienten o explican que finalmente lo tendrán disponible para el año 2011  se va de nuevo a los infiernos. Ahí dejo la noticia

Gripe.- Genómica (Zeltia) prevé lanzar en septiembre su nuevo test de diagnóstico rápido del virus de la gripe A - 21/07/09 - 1422035 - EcoDiario


----------



## Gamu (22 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> mira cuanto se devalua un warrant put
> 
> 
> quiero decir que pierdes un 10% de su valor (aprox por supuesto que depende del tipo de warrrant) cada més
> ...



Los CFD pagan intereses, pero el riesgo no es tan limitado como los warrants. Además, te dan un interés por el dinero vendido, pero te cobran mucho más por los valores prestados (si mal no recuerdo es un 3,5% de diferencia), por no hablar de que en este caso los dividendos los pagas tu. 

Por otro lado, los brookers de CFD también tienen sus comisiones, y yo no opero muy a menudo a la baja. Al alza el que uso (oficinadirecta) no me cobra más que el canon de bolsa, asi que mejor no lo puede haber. 

Y eso sin tener en cuenta los barridos de garantias que te pueden pegar en el postmarket si te metes en ETF de un dia para otro. 

Se que los warrants te pegan un palo con el spread y que si pones un stop loss en un ETF sobre el ibex puede ser algo más barato en términos de comisiones. Pero los warrants tienen la ventaja de que la pérdida está acotada desde el principio, para un iniciado en "cortos" es una ventaja indudable. Te cuesta algo de dinero aprender la disciplina, y ver si tu sistema funciona, pero es un dinero bien invertido. Apuntar las operaciones que harias sin poner un duro encima de la mesa, no es lo mismo. 

Por lo demás, de acuerdo contigo en que como inversión hasta vencimiento los warrants son ruinosos. Pero yo no los tendré hasta vencimiento, creo que la cosa bajará bastante en no demasiados dias. Aún así, tampoco he puesto muchos eurillos en el tema.


----------



## donpepito (22 Jul 2009)

Kujire... VPHM.... lleva unas cuantas sesiones recuperando... voy largo desde 5.67USD... creo que podemos duplicar el PPS.

Buenos resultados... final de mes presentación.


----------



## Mulder (22 Jul 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Los CFD pagan intereses, pero el riesgo no es tan limitado como los warrants. Además, te dan un interés por el dinero vendido, pero te cobran mucho más por los valores prestados (si mal no recuerdo es un 3,5% de diferencia), por no hablar de que en este caso los dividendos los pagas tu.



El riesgo en un CFD está donde tu quieras ponerte el stop, si no lo pones es evidente que no hay limitación de pérdidas. Yo pago lo mismo estando corto que largo en CFD's y me refiero a 2 brokers distintos, el coste de los intereses es tan extremadamente bajo que es una tontería contarlos. Es cierto que en acciones si estás corto pagas el dividendo, pero basta con saber que día da dividendos el valor en el que quieres meterte, para salirte antes si vas corto.




Gamu dijo:


> Por otro lado, los brookers de CFD también tienen sus comisiones, y yo no opero muy a menudo a la baja. Al alza el que uso (oficinadirecta) no me cobra más que el canon de bolsa, asi que mejor no lo puede haber.



Unos 12 euros pago yo en Interdin por todo, cánones más comisiones, no creo que se aleje mucho de lo que pagas tu. 




Gamu dijo:


> Se que los warrants te pegan un palo con el spread y que si pones un stop loss en un ETF sobre el ibex puede ser algo más barato en términos de comisiones. Pero los warrants tienen la ventaja de que la pérdida está acotada desde el principio, para un iniciado en "cortos" es una ventaja indudable. Te cuesta algo de dinero aprender la disciplina, y ver si tu sistema funciona, pero es un dinero bien invertido. Apuntar las operaciones que harias sin poner un duro encima de la mesa, no es lo mismo.



¿No es lo mismo que....? ¿que?

Personalmente nunca he puesto mi dinero en Warrants, el problema que les veo es que están controlados por el emisor y estos hacen todas las jugarretas que les da la gana para fastidiarte muchas veces, no siguen del todo la cotización real de valor o índice.

Un warrant al final lo veo como operar con IG Markets


----------



## donpepito (22 Jul 2009)

Cardionet Inc - Google Finance

Hace tiempo que la llevo siguiendo... ha caído +70% desde principios de Julio....


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Jul 2009)

BREAKING NEWS!!Los inventarios de destilados de crudo en USA siguen creciendo.Chungo,chungo
En Mayo posteé en el hilo de "la catástrofe en cifras",que la demanda de crudo caía en picado y no reflejaba los brotes verdes.Así lo decía el informe mensual de la OPEP de Abril.

Esto va a doler...


----------



## rosonero (22 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> BREAKING NEWS!!*Los inventarios de destilados de crudo en USA siguen creciendo.Chungo,chungo*
> En Mayo posteé en el hilo de "la catástrofe en cifras",que la demanda de crudo caía en picado y no reflejaba los brotes verdes.Así lo decía el informe mensual de la OPEP de Abril.
> 
> Esto va a doler...



Desde que la mitad vamos a largo y la otra mitad a cortos, cuando alguien dice "chungo chungo" no me acabo de aclarar :o


----------



## diariobolsa (22 Jul 2009)

Información actualizada sobre el ibex en diariobolsa. El ibex in live - online

Cotizacion ibex35


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (22 Jul 2009)

diariobolsa dijo:


> Información actualizada sobre el ibex en diariobolsa. El ibex in live - online
> 
> Cotizacion ibex35



hola diariobolsa

que tal tu puta madre?

lleva bien el spam que le mete el butanero


----------



## rosonero (22 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> hola diariobolsa
> 
> que tal tu puta madre?
> 
> lleva bien el spam que le mete el butanero



 

Que sutil !!!!!!!

Bueno, tocados los 951, a ver si toca ya visita a los 960, que hay prisa .-)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Jul 2009)

Puf, qué aburrido está el tema... Zeltia no se mueve ná... espero que en la última media hora y en la subasta no se vaya a pique.. creo que voy a poner una orden de venta a 3,35 para ver si cuela mañana...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (22 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El riesgo en un CFD está donde tu quieras ponerte el stop, si no lo pones es evidente que no hay limitación de pérdidas. Yo pago lo mismo estando corto que largo en CFD's y me refiero a 2 brokers distintos, el coste de los intereses es tan extremadamente bajo que es una tontería contarlos. Es cierto que en acciones si estás corto pagas el dividendo, pero basta con saber que día da dividendos el valor en el que quieres meterte, para salirte antes si vas corto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



todos siguen la cotización real, bueno la siguen pero retrasadamente

y debido al apalancamiento para que suba o baje un punto el warrant un 2% (por ejemplo moverlo de 43 a 42) el subyacente tiene que haber bajado un 6%. Es decir, siguen la misma operativa y es un mercado controlado (los CFD´s los controla la compañía emisora no están abiertos a pública negociación), pero al tener que calcularlos y eso, siguen al mercado pero no hay tanta liquidez, con lo que parece que se eternizan en algunos movimientos


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2009)

tic tac tic tac...


dia 22 de julio y el ibex en rojo...



suerte a los alcistas de última hora... 



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Desde que la mitad vamos a largo y la otra mitad a cortos, cuando alguien dice "chungo chungo" no me acabo de aclarar :o



Chungo pa todos.La economía no despega y Berni cantando fandangos a un público entregado.
Y por supuesto,bueno para loz ozitoz


----------



## rosonero (22 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Puf, qué aburrido está el tema... Zeltia no se mueve ná... espero que en la última media hora y en la subasta no se vaya a pique.. creo que voy a poner una orden de venta a 3,35 para ver si cuela mañana...



Vamos a ver  me dices que mi stop me lo saltarán a 3.14 en la subasta y vas a poner una orden de venta a 3.35 :


----------



## rosonero (22 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Vamos a ver  me dices que mi stop me lo saltarán a 3.14 en la subasta y vas a poner una orden de venta a 3.35 :



Por cierto, parece que por fin despega, 3.21


----------



## donpepito (22 Jul 2009)

La subasta de ZELTIA, es muy tranquila...


----------



## Gamu (22 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿No es lo mismo que....? ¿que?
> 
> Personalmente nunca he puesto mi dinero en Warrants, el problema que les veo es que están controlados por el emisor y estos hacen todas las jugarretas que les da la gana para fastidiarte muchas veces, no siguen del todo la cotización real de valor o índice.
> 
> Un warrant al final lo veo como operar con IG Markets



cuando decia que "no es lo mismo", me refería a que para "aprender" es mejor operar con poca pasta inicialmente, a apuntar "lo que habrías hecho" en un simulador. ¿porque? pues porque ves tus reacciones psicologicas a las alzas y a las bajas, y mides tus reacciones y sesgos frente a tu sistema. 

Al alza se me da bien operar, pero a la baja no había probado, asi que para aprender mejor uso poca pasta y riesgo limitado desde el principio. Asi seguro que no la lio parda. 

Ya se que el tema warrants sale algo más caro que operar con CFD, pero de momento no confio en mi mismo lo suficiente. 

En cuanto a lo de las comisiones, oficinadirecta es el que cobra menos comisiones en los largos si no buscas apalancamiento. Para operaciones de 20000 euros, unos me sale por poco más de 6 euros. En mis operaciones al alza no suelo poner un horizonte temporal determinado, algunas las he aguantado más de un mes tranquilamente. En estos casos, jugar apalancado si tiene coste...

Una vez lei en un foro que los brookers buenos para largos, no son demasiado buenos para cortos, y viceversa. El mio es el mejor para largos no apalancados que es lo que suelo hacer yo. Lo demás no es caro, pero no es óptimo. No dudo de que R4 será el mejor para operativas intradias que es lo que más haceis vosotros...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Por cierto, parece que por fin despega, 3.21



Es lo que tienen las subastas...

Dice DP HF que son tranquilas.. pero yo opino más bien que eran tranquilas...

He dicho 3,35 con fecha valor hasta mañana, por si suena la flauta en la apertura del día siguiente, hoy no llega ni de coña...

3,21 no es un despegue...


----------



## donpepito (22 Jul 2009)

ZELTIA, es de las que hay que meterse con CDFs (100.000acs) en una bajada y mantener unos días.

Dinero rápido.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ZELTIA, es de las que hay que meterse con CDFs (100.000acs) en una bajada y mantener unos días.
> 
> Dinero rápido.



Pues nos lo podías haber soplado cuando iban a 5,50€...


----------



## donpepito (22 Jul 2009)

Me estaba refiriendo a ponerse largo con CDFs... en la bajada de ayer a 2,81€ y soltarlas hoy a 3,21€ por ejemplo... al mantener unos días.. el % por el apalacamiento es mínimo y las plusv muy altas.

Lo voy a utilizar cuando vea otra subida como la de MTS... por querer disponer de liquidez... abandoné el proyecto.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Jul 2009)

Es muy interesante lo que cuentas, lo he mirado con R4 y la garantía es del 50%... mucha pasta para mí aunque con 10.000 acciones me atrevo...


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2009)

Cárpatos dijo:


> *Wells Fargo *
> 
> Fitch rebaja su rating de default a AA-.






Saludos


----------



## Deudor (22 Jul 2009)

Vengapabajotodos


----------



## donpepito (22 Jul 2009)

Esos de FITCHs ... son una panda de mam.... OHL lo calificaron de bono basura.. cuando estaban por 6,xx€ y mira ahora.... donde van!

Al igual que a CODERE le han bajado la recomendación... cuando venga la OPA... ya me echare unas risas......


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esos de FITCHs ... son una panda de mam.... OHL lo calificaron de bono basura.. cuando estaban por 6,xx€ y mira ahora.... donde van!
> 
> Al igual que a CODERE le han bajado la recomendación... cuando venga la OPA... ya me echare unas risas......



Calle y empuje coño... deje de meter largos... :


Edito:

El POP está haciendo ploffff.... 




> Highside Capital Management, L.P. comunica posiciones cortas de 7.221.600. acciones o el 0,58% del capital en tres fondos.





Saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 Jul 2009)

Hoy no va a poder ser.... cierre en green light


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy no va a poder ser.... cierre en green light



Soy un tio paciente...


hasta octubre de 2010 nos han dado de vida... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 Jul 2009)

Eso está mejor.. yo he leido que los mercados van a estar 10 años alcistas.


----------



## Mulder (22 Jul 2009)

Mucho ojo al S&P, si hoy acaba en verde lleva *7* días subiendo, ya hemos comentado en el hilo lo que ocurre a los 7 días de subidas o bajadas muchas veces.

En el Stoxx lo mismo.

Hola azcuna!


----------



## donpepito (22 Jul 2009)

Si, pero no hemos visto subidas vertiginosas estos días.. esta semana hay que cerrar con +3,00%


----------



## Deudor (22 Jul 2009)

Hay que tener fé en San Gesplome....


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Eso está mejor.. yo he leido que los mercados van a estar 10 años alcistas.



Si..., y yo he leido que les van a subir el sueldo a los funcionarios... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2009)

Joder como ha cerrado el botas... pastita para el gacelerio patrio... 



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (22 Jul 2009)

Fuera de los minis en el último minuto a 10090 (desde 10035) ahora veo que cierran en 10020:

Las Zeltia me las quedo a ver si siguen remontando

Saludos

Teoría Azcuna de los 7 días contra el broteverdismo europeo-americano, mañana será un día entretenido.


----------



## Mulder (22 Jul 2009)

Vaya tarde más lateral, en la mayor parte de las sesiones de los gringos tenemos unos laterales (con volatilidad) que aburren a todo el mundo. El Stoxx no suele pasar de 20 puntos cada tarde.

Las mañanas son mucho más entretenidas.


----------



## carvil (22 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes 

En realidad llevamos 3 dias subiendo consecutivamente, el dia 17 hizo un doji topping en el SP 500


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (22 Jul 2009)

Aquí tienen una recomendación de DP HF... algunas las llevamos en cartera desde hace tiempo.

Research Metrics for 30 Dividend Stocks -- Seeking Alpha


----------



## Nico (22 Jul 2009)

Como ven para mañana las Vertice 360 ?, hoy bajaron y subieron. No las conozco y me metí "CULPA" del DP (lo hice a 0,388). Tengo un pequeño margen para meter un stop pero qué les dice su olfato ?

No quiero hablar de AT en este caso porque son bastante inciertas.


EDITO: Digo "culpa" en un sentido amistoso. Siempre estamos atentos a los comentarios del DP HF !!


----------



## donpepito (22 Jul 2009)

La paciencia es una virtud.... las vertice360º son para mantener... en cualquier momento van a subir, están acumulando, yo llevo con ellas desde abril, vendo y recompro.

Si quieres más negociación y volatilidad, tienes MTS, GAMESA, ABENGOA, PRISA y ZELTIA.


----------



## Nico (22 Jul 2009)

Oye DP. Acabo de editar el mensaje porque, recién al leerlo me di cuenta que mi giro simpático estaba mal expresado ! 

Cuando dije "culpa" lo hice en el sentido arriba expresado. No de "mal consejo".

Aclarado.


----------



## donpepito (22 Jul 2009)

No te preocupes, no me lo he tomado como una ofensa.... a veces pienso que es un dinero "muerto" ... pero no quiero perderme el arreón cuando venga.

ESPAÑOLA DEL ZINC, PULEVA BIOTECH... PRISA... hay que estar dentro. XD


----------



## Nico (22 Jul 2009)

Ah! y para devolverte favores... si bien los "pelotazos" en el sector de medicamentos son las más tradicionales, si buscas futuras explosiones sigue de cerca el sector de las compañías especializadas en nuevas baterias, condensadores y otros sistema de almacenamiento y estabilización de energía electrica. Por allí pasa el futuro.

Ej: ZBB, BCON (y el resto de las primas y hermanas de estas).

El mundo de la energía dará un vuelco de 180 grados en cuanto estos desarrollos se consoliden ya que permite estabilizar la generación-almacenamiento-uso "by demand" y eso a su vez repotenciará a las eólicas, fv, biomasa y otras. Allí se está gestando la nueva revolución tecnológica.

Y, si quieres un dato, investiga un poco la legislación yanqui orientada a estabilizar las redes eléctricas y los contratos asignados a BCON por los Estados de New York y California. 

Los yanquis no son idiotas... tardan, dan vueltas, se distraen pero, cuando se meten en serio en un tema dan saltos de gigante (ejemplos al paso la velocidad para lograr la bomba atómica o llegar a la luna a partir de que se lo propusieron).

Hay unas 10 o 12 compañías en ese sector trabajando con enfoques diferentes el mismo problema (desde las que potencian las tecnologías tradicionales de plomo, hasta las que están utilizando litio y otros materiales).

Te vas a sorprender cuando veas lo que está desarrollando (ya lo tiene y vende) ZBB y lo que hace BCON por ejemplo.

Anótalo para ver.


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si quieres más negociación y volatilidad, tienes MTS, GAMESA, ABENGOA, PRISA y ZELTIA.



Me las apunto para la próxima vida... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (22 Jul 2009)

Nico dijo:


> Ah! y para devolverte favores... si bien los "pelotazos" en el sector de medicamentos son las más tradicionales, si buscas futuras explosiones sigue de cerca el sector de las compañías especializadas en nuevas baterias, condensadores y otros sistema de almacenamiento y estabilización de energía electrica. Por allí pasa el futuro.
> 
> Ej: ZBB, BCON (y el resto de las primas y hermanas de estas).
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, excelentísimo post.

edito: Una lista que me acabo de encontrar por ahí: ABAT / ACPW / ALTI / AXPW.OB / BCON / CBAK / CHP / CRTP.OB / ENS / HEV / HPJ / MXWL / ULBI / VLNC / XIDE / ZBB


----------



## Nico (22 Jul 2009)

Correcta tu lista !



Tienes a casi todas las hermanas, primas y hasta las chicas feas del grupo.

Para que se den una idea, en ese grupo hay empresas pequeñas pero con innovaciones muy fuertes y algunas "musculosas" como el caso de Maxwell (MXWL).

Como pasa en todos los sectores nacientes, hay que seguir el sector muy de cerca porque, ciertos grandes compran a las pequeñas ni bien estas son exitosas y, a su vez, empieza un juego defensivo en algunas compañías que produce serias alteraciones en sus cotizaciones y, si no tienes información muy, pero muy actualizada (casi diría "inside information") siempre te llevas sorpresas.

Por caso BCON (Bacon). Ellos tienen unos generadores (juro que muy raros) que sirven para estabilizar cargas violentas. Con la nueva legislación yanqui para estabilizar picos de tensión en la red, esta tecnología (que dispara cantidades masivas en milisegundos, no es una batería sino un generador a resorte o similar capaza de "escupir" durante breves segundos un pico de tensión) ha recibido un crédito bastante grande del Programa de desarrollo de energías que sacó Obama y tiene dos plantas en construcción para dos estados (ya los cité, New York y California).

Si sus plantas son efectivas luego tendrá que instalar CIENTOS de ellas !!

El tema es que le piden garantías para los créditos y han tenido que meter un inversor y, para no ser absorbidas aprobaron en su última Asamblea una emisión complementaria de acciones con la que pasan de 153 millones de acciones de capital a 400 millones !!

No las han emitido (la Asamblea autorizó la emisión para cuando quieran) pero, una cotización que se 'disparaba' a los U$S 2 por lo menos, quedó "flotando" entre los 0,6 y 0,8 porque ahora el PPS cambia por completo con la nueva configuración del paquete accionario.

Ese tipo de noticias pueden volarte una inversión bien pensada... de todos modos si ofrece las garantías, recibe el crédito y su proyecto es adecuado para estabilizar la red, automáticamente su valor se multiplica por 10 de la noche a la mañana y, si un 'grande' la viene siguiendo de cerca, se la engulle para apropiarse de la tecnología.

Cada una de esa lista (unas más y otras menos) es un potencial pelotazo según cómo le resulte la jugada.

Cuando puedan dénse una vuelta por el sitio de ZBB y vean sus "packs" de almacenamiento basado en una tecnología híbrida (mitad batería mitad celda de combustible).

Impresionantes !!

Yo no puedo comprar ZBB porque Bankinter (mi brokeer) no las incluye en la lista porque dice que es un "chicharo" 

Cómo explicarles que QUIERO ESE CHICHARO !! :


----------



## Nico (22 Jul 2009)

Ah!, yo no hago intradía (se nota ?)



Me manejo "tipo" Don Pepito (compras buy&hold con gestión activa, aunque, a veces me duermo y por eso tengo que ser cuidadoso en no comprar basura que requiera seguimiento día a día)


----------



## donpepito (22 Jul 2009)

He tumbado la cot de BCON hace unos minutos... unas ordenes de 50.000acs a 0.665 y otra de 0.666-----DEVIL ORDER- solo me han vendido unas 4000acs .... se nota que hay manos debiles, de momento.

Voy a estar atento a la dilución... normalmente, suele pegar un bajón el día que la llevan a cabo, luego recuperan en los pocos días.

La otra que comentas, la veo débil en market cap... seguiré estudiando las otras.

gracias por compatir tu DD.

Saludos
DP!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Jul 2009)

Bueno, algo tarde porque la temporada de presentación de resultados ya está muy avanzada, pero he conseguido los datos de presentación de resultados por sectores y por tamaño de las empresas.

Ahora, el problema que tengo es representarlo gráficamente, me explico, los datos están muy concentrados en las mismas fechas y es imposible representar gráficamente sin que se superpongan unos encima de otros.

He probado a representar en escala logarítmica, a cambiar las escalas, a hacer gráficos más grandes..., y nada, no hay manera.

Tenía pensado representar con puntos más grandes o más pequeños según el tamaño de la empresa, pero el excel no me da esa opción.

Podría representarlo utilizando un gráfico para cada sector, pero no es lo que tenía pensado, yo quería representarlos todos juntos, cada uno en un color distinto.

Si a alguien se le ocurre alguna forma original de presentar los datos, que lo diga.


----------



## Nico (22 Jul 2009)

Noooo!!!!

Qué hace el malvado HF de DP destrozando la cotización de mis acciones !!

:-(

Y la comida de mis hijos ?, y mi casa de campo ?, y mis vacaciones en la nieve ?

Malvados buitres corporativos !!! ::


----------



## Nico (22 Jul 2009)

Hablando en serio... *cuidado* DP porque te acabo de decir que BCON se iba para arriba (estaba en $ 1) y la Asamblea sacó esta autorización monstruosa (el doble de las acciones actuales) para tener herramientas a fin de negociar las garantías con inversores privados y para evitar maniobras de captura.

Por los cálculos que hice, el valor por activos de la acción (tomando el total de las existentes y autorizadas) ronda los $ 0,19.

Como las expectativas están altas no bajó mucho y se ha quedado en el rango actual (en torno a los 0,7) pero, podrían bajar si fallan las garantías, etc.

No te sugerí comprar para nada !!

Sugerí que las SIGAN DE CERCA porque, muchas de estas compañías están "a punto de caramelo" para empezar a jugar en la primera división.

Ni bien se estabilice la economía y el petróleo vuelva a subir, estas compañías subirán por empatía y, aquella o aquellas que consoliden sus tecnologías como estándares (tema debatir ya que siguen caminos diferentes y la que consolide une estandar tecnológico va a matar a muchas de las otras) darán saltos MONSTRUOSOS (x10 mínimo)

Por el momento son para ESTUDIAR Y SEGUIR más que para meterse.

Yo estoy adentro de BCON, compré a 0,8 en medio de la subida luego de las noticias de la selección para el préstamo de energias renovables y venía feliz cuando había pasado los $ 1 ... la gracia que me hizo cuando me 'comí' la noticia de la ampliación a las pocas semanas 

Por eso, analicen, estudien y comparen. No crean que sugerí nada.

Me quedo tranquilo con el aviso.


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2009)

Nico dijo:


> Malvados buitres corporativos !!! :



A la vista está que usted de buitre tiene poco... 









sin acritud... y tal... :o


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 Jul 2009)

Solo quería conocer el poder de DP HF en esa cot... no voy a comprar 500.000acs... esperaré al día D, por norma general, suele bajar al precio del ofrecimiento.

Esas 4000acs son simbolicas, así controlo la cot... muchas veces, se me olvida... y al tenerla en la cartera... la tengo + controlada.

Seguiremos atentos, gracias y siento mucho la pillada a 0.80USD ... seguro que supera 1.00USD antes de Septiembre.


----------



## tonuel (22 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Solo quería conocer el poder de DP HF en esa cot... no voy a comprar 500.000acs... esperaré al día D, por norma general, suele bajar al precio del ofrecimiento.



Mañana cerramos por debajo de los 10000... :

Al buy&hold le queda un telediario...


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 Jul 2009)

Por otro lado... cambiate a RT4... las acciones que no están disponibles en otros brokers, te las incorporan, bajo petición, sin problema!


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2009)

Habrá que ir estudiando esos chicharritos para el 2010-2011... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

Sobre el ofrecimiento en BCON

The three separate six month terms will instead be treated as three separate terms of six closings each, with closings on and after June 20, 2009 being conducted semi-monthly on the 5 th and 20 th of each month (or if that day is not a business day, then on the next business day); 

· The price per share paid by Seaside will be 86% of our Common Stock’s volume weighted average trading price during the ten trading day period immediately preceding each closing, representing a 14% discount to such average trading price, but in no event below $0.20 per share; 

· At each closing, Seaside will purchase 1,500,000 shares of our Common Stock; 

· The total amount of common stock we will sell under the Agreement will be limited to shares having an aggregate purchase price of $18,000,000; and 

· We elected to exercise the first of our two options to extend the agreement for six additional semi-monthly closings following the end of the initial term on July 5, 2009.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2009)

Aprovecho para saludar antes de que me baneen... :o

Suerte a todos y felices plusvalias... 



Saludos


----------



## Nico (23 Jul 2009)

Qué habrás hecho Tonuel !!



Y, el "diablo corporativo" era un piropo para el DP HF. Yo soy un tierno aprendiz que estoy haciendo los pinitos en este tema.

===

DP:

No puedo cambiarme a RT4 hasta que no viaje a España porque estoy viviendo en Argentina. Tengo una cuenta para varios negocios en BK y, por ello, puedo operar desde allí (no es mal broker para las cosas más importantes). Recién en el viaje de Octubre podré firmar los contratos y demás (a larga distancia es complicado).

Así que... o abro en algún broker USA o les sigo rogando a los BK que la sumen o espero a Octubre que vaya y aproveche para firmar los contratos.


----------



## kmaleon (23 Jul 2009)

Ebay ganó un 29% menos en el segundo trimestre del año, hasta los 327 milloneselEconomista.es22/07/2009 - 22:390 

La compañía de subastas por Internet Ebay ha anunciado este miércoles que su beneficio neto se redujo un 29% en el segundo trimestre del año debido a la debilidad de la línea de negocio.


En el trimestre que finalizó el pasado 30 de junio, el gigante estadounidense registró un beneficio neto de 327 millones de dólares, ó 25 centavos por acción, mientras que en el mismo periodo del 2008 la compañía logró 460 millones ó 35 centavos por acción. El beneficio antes de impuestos ascendió hasta los 478 millones ó 37 centavos por acción.

Por su parte, la empresa de subastas en línea obtuvo unos ingresos de 2,1 millones hasta junio, lo que supone una caída del 4,5% con respecto a la cifra registrada en el mismo periodo del año anterior.

Los analistas de FactSet Research estimaron un beneficio de 36 centavos por acción y unos ingresos de 1,99 millones de dólares.


----------



## Bayne (23 Jul 2009)

*Objetivo: Derribar al Popular*

Buenos días

Objetivo: Derribar al Popular

Objetivo: Derribar al Popular - Cotizalia.com

El Banco Popular vuelve a estar en el punto de mira de los especuladores bursátiles. En lo que va de mes, un puñado de fondos ha comunicado nuevamente a la CNMV un aumento de las posiciones cortas sobre el valor, como ya ocurriera a finales del año pasado y a comienzos de éste, cuando las acciones del Popular se desplomaron casi un 60%. En las últimas tres semanas, los fondos TT International, John Griffin, Highside Capital y Egerton han enviado documentación a la CNMV reconociendo que controlan, separadamente, más del dos por ciento del capital del Popular en posiciones cortas. ¿El objetivo? Ganar dinero con la caída de sus títulos.


----------



## Mulder (23 Jul 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy tenemos una apertura sumamente alcista, el Stoxx se ha quedado muy cerca de máximos del mes pero sin llegar a alcanzarlos, los japos también verde fosforito.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2009)

El beneficio neto de Bankinter subió un 4,73% en el primer semestre, morosidad del 2,01%

Sabadell ganó 332 millones en el primer semestre, un 22,5% menos, morosidad del 3,19%



Saludos


----------



## Bayne (23 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El beneficio neto de Bankinter subió un 4,73% en el primer semestre, morosidad del 2,01%
> 
> Sabadell ganó 332 millones en el primer semestre, un 22,5% menos, morosidad del 3,19%
> 
> Saludos



Lástima que no tenga cortos para el segundo...


----------



## pyn (23 Jul 2009)

Buenos dias a tod@s, empezamos con 1 gap importante ¿se cerrará en la mañana? Esperemos. Curioso lo de los americanos ayer, muchísimos datos económicos presentados.


----------



## rosonero (23 Jul 2009)

Buenos días a la forería !!

Las Zeltia van por el buen camino, 3.29 (+ 2%) y subiendo 

Por otra parte, dado mis nulos conocimientos técnicos siempre ando pensando en sistemas o estrategias sencillas y me ha pasado por la cabeza los cierres de gaps.

De todos es conocido que durante el día hay algún momento en que se tiende a cerrar ese gap sea bajista o alcista así que a los que lleváis más tiempo en la bolsa querría saber, así a ojímetro, con que probabilidad se da ese cierre de gap.

Ni qué decir tiene que si Mulder dispone de datos más fiables que el ojímetro serán doblemente bienvenidos.


----------



## diariobolsa (23 Jul 2009)

De momento hoy ha empezado en verde. Y esperamos que cierre con una subidica.

*Así está el ibex*


----------



## Mulder (23 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Ni qué decir tiene que si Mulder dispone de datos más fiables que el ojímetro serán doblemente bienvenidos.



Pues puede que disponga de datos fiables, pero estoy como todo el mundo:

- La tendencia es alcista
- El punto de entrada es extremadamente difícil encontrarlo.

Ahora entras al mercado largo y siempre te encuentras con unos puntos en contra antes de empezar a ganar algo, pero puede que con esos puntos en contra te hagan morder el polvo, es casi imposible saber donde va a girar.

O al menos con mis técnicas no es fácil determinar el punto de entrada correcto. En el Stoxx estamos muy cerca de superar máximos del mes y un poco más allá máximos anuales, en caso de superarlos tal vez estaría todo más claro.

Lo único que puedo decir es que hay que fijarse los días 27 y 28, es probable que ocurra algo importante en esas fechas.


----------



## Mulder (23 Jul 2009)

Lo mejor en estas fechas creo que es ponerse a la contra en cuanto se llega a un máximo o un mínimo intradía.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues puede que disponga de datos fiables, pero estoy como todo el mundo:
> 
> - La tendencia es alcista
> - El punto de entrada es extremadamente difícil encontrarlo.
> ...



Exacto, Mulder, yo entré a principios de semana pensando exactamente eso, que me iba a encontrar con pérdidas pero que había que intentarlo.

Lo ideal sería más subida y después corrección, en esa corrección sería el momento para acumular largos al estilo Pepon.

Pero acumular largos sin jugar con dinero del casino, como que no, piramidar sólo con ganancias.

Los 10220 del ibex se empiezan a mostrar como resistencia, si los supera...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Jul 2009)

Hola a todos, estaba un poco ocupado y acabo de entrar ahora...

Zeltia en cuanto ha llegado a 3,32 ha corregido bastante.... Al final no me ha saltado la orden de venta a 3,35 pero vamos, me he acercado un huevo...

Rosonero me alegro de que no te saltara el Stop pero estate atento que creo que el día para vender es hoy... a ver como se comporta hasta las 2...


----------



## Bayne (23 Jul 2009)

Telecinco se merece unos cortos, no?


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Jul 2009)

Buenos días ^__^!

Muchas gracias por el post de los condensadores/baterías, ya tenía un par de ellas en el portfolio, pero sin duda se merece un apartado especial.

El problema es el que todos ya conocemos... de las 10-20 empresas dedicadas al tema, seguramente solo triunfará una o dos... y las demás para colmo pueden desaparecer o diluirnos la acción a base de ampliaciones.

Mi idea es elegir 2-3 y invertir a largo plazo una cantidad pequeña, tipo 1500 (2 mil dolares) cada una y olvidarnos. 

Empezaremos un estudio de todas las que han posteado e iremos viendo el mejor momento para meter un pellizco. Hay muchos que opinan que la próxima burbuja será la de las renovables... ¿Quién sabe si será la del almacenamiento?. 

Un saludo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^__^!
> 
> Muchas gracias por el post de los condensadores/baterías, ya tenía un par de ellas en el portfolio, pero sin duda se merece un apartado especial.
> 
> ...



Lo ideal sería ponerse corto en todas...


----------



## rosonero (23 Jul 2009)

He tenido que salir un rato, veo que el eurostoxx ha cerrado el gap pero el Ibex anda a su bola pa'rriba 

Gracias Mulder por la respuesta, y en cuanto a las Zeltia cuando las he visto en 3.32 he pensado por un momento que despegaban hacia otro 5-6% de plusvalías como hizo la jornada de ayer pero ahora parecen que se les atraganta el 3.27-3.28.

Por cierto, ahora el ibex en 10230, ¿momento para unos cortos? :


----------



## xavigomis (23 Jul 2009)

aquí no bajamos ni a tiros...


----------



## Depeche (23 Jul 2009)

Acabamos de tocar el máximo donde va a terminar esta subida del ibex,dudo que pase de 10.252 como bien dije hace unos dias,ahora es momento de ponerse corto,la gran subida bajo mi punto de vista ha terminado.


----------



## xavigomis (23 Jul 2009)

Depeche dijo:


> Acabamos de tocar el máximo donde va a terminar esta subida del ibex,dudo que pase de 10.252 como bien dije hace unos dias,ahora es momento de ponerse corto,la gran subida bajo mi punto de vista ha terminado.



Como nos roban y nos la meten doblada...


----------



## xavigomis (23 Jul 2009)

EjPain en la Xampions Li


----------



## rosonero (23 Jul 2009)

Mulder!!!!!!!! Ilumínanos !!!!!!!! Que hace el Eurostoxx arrastrándose en los 2525 mientras Ibex y futuros USA están en verde?


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.

Esto es lo que va a pasar un día de estos con ANPI... BUY OUT!

Medarex inc. - Google Finance


----------



## rosonero (23 Jul 2009)

Me pondría corto en el Ibex pero si al Eurostoox se le ocurre darse la vuelta y subir ... sabe dios donde puede llegar nuestro Chulibex


----------



## xavigomis (23 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Me pondría corto en el Ibex pero si al Eurostoox se le ocurre darse la vuelta y subir ... sabe dios donde puede llegar nuestro Chulibex



Abiertos 5 mini's CORTOS en 10215 , o ahora o nunca...


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2009)

Yo creo que es el momento de apostar por los largos... 


Menuda pelea llevan en el SAN Morgan Stanley y Credit Agricole... :o


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

Hay que ser paciente... de momento... solo vamos a por los 11.000!


----------



## Bambi (23 Jul 2009)

Buenos días,

Las consecuencias del rebote... BBVA y Santander se quedan sin potencial - 23/07/09 - 1425708 - elEconomista.es

Obviamente esto no es óbice para que D.Emilio, con el pepino en la mano, haga las llamadas pertinentes y ordene que para mañana el SAN llegue a los 9.5, o a los 10, que cojones.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay que ser paciente... de momento... solo vamos a por los 11.000!



Ya estamos a 23 de Julio... tic tac tic tac... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Las consecuencias del rebote... BBVA y Santander se quedan sin potencial - 23/07/09 - 1425708 - elEconomista.es
> 
> Obviamente esto no es óbice para que D.Emilio, con el pepino en la mano, haga las llamadas pertinentes y ordene que para mañana el SAN llegue a los 9.5, o a los 10, que cojones.



Esta mañana mientras desayunaba lo estaba leyendo... enseguida he pensado en los 9,40-9,50... :o


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

No hay problema... pueden mantener el precio OBJ, con leves correcciones, las acciones de los bancos americanos, cierran en rojo dependiendo de los datos diaríos ... pero el SAN / BBVA están en el IBEX, aquí se puede controlar todo!


----------



## Mulder (23 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Mulder!!!!!!!! Ilumínanos !!!!!!!! Que hace el Eurostoxx arrastrándose en los 2525 mientras Ibex y futuros USA están en verde?



Hoy estoy más concentrado mirando CFDs para meterme, ahora mismo estoy en 3, 2 cortos y un largo. Me está tentando ANA para largos, pero tendría que llegar alrededor del 88.70 para entrar. Si alguien quiere, ya sabe.

El Stoxx podría irse hacia los 2508 ahora, pero lo hará de forma errática, como ocurre siempre ahora, una vez llegue ahí no se que ocurrirá. Esto está muy lento y ahora mismo no se que pretenden hacer, aunque sospecho (no quiero decirlo muy alto) que hoy acabamos rojillos.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy estoy más concentrado mirando CFDs para meterme, ahora mismo estoy en 3, 2 cortos y un largo. Me está tentando ANA para largos, pero tendría que llegar alrededor del 88.70 para entrar. Si alguien quiere, ya sabe.
> 
> El Stoxx podría irse hacia los 2508 ahora, pero lo hará de forma errática, como ocurre siempre ahora, una vez llegue ahí no se que ocurrirá. Esto está muy lento y ahora mismo no se que pretenden hacer, aunque sospecho (no quiero decirlo muy alto) que hoy acabamos rojillos.




Si...., mejor no lo diga muy alto... :o


Saludos :o


----------



## Bambi (23 Jul 2009)

Donpepito, oigo lo de los 11000, percibo su convicción y creame: quiero creerle, pero no puedo... bien saben Dios y D.Emilio que soy alcista pero es que no me fío, estamos más arriba que un adicto al crack subido en un helicóptero.


----------



## rosonero (23 Jul 2009)

Fuera de Zeltia en 3.27, parece que le falta fuelle y si esto acaba hacia abajo puede que se vea arrastrada. Seguenda operación positiva después del desastre del día D. Aún me queda mucho por recuperar. 

Voy a estudiarme esos cortos que veo que el Eurostoxx vuelve a jugar con los 2524


----------



## Alexandros (23 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Donpepito, oigo lo de los 11000, percibo su convicción y creame: quiero creerle, pero no puedo... bien saben Dios y D.Emilio que soy alcista pero es que no me fío, estamos más arriba que un adicto al crack subido en un helicóptero.



Vamos que notas que el tubo esta al rojo y tienes miedo a que pase esto:


El botas subiendo el ibex 35

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZU5hWWfpn9c&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZU5hWWfpn9c&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​

Saludos guanistas a todos :o


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Jul 2009)

Amí me ha saltado el stop en 3,25 que puse, tiene buena pinta en realidad, si baja otra vez me meto..

75€ para el diesel de las vacaciones en 24 horas...


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2009)

Yo estuve allí...



corto...




Saludos :


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2009)

La no disponibilidad de cortos en el POP tiene que ser denunciable... :



Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

Si el mercado sigue la tendencia, los 11.000 no los veo como un objetivo imposible... hasta hace poco, los 10k no entraban como obj para este rally.

USA tiene que llegar a superar los 1000 del SP antes de fin de mes.


----------



## rosonero (23 Jul 2009)

Pues listo, 2 minis en 10200, stop y a comer a casa de la mama . 

Tonuel, volvemos a estar contigo


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> USA tiene que llegar a superar los 1000 del SP antes de fin de mes.




¿Por...? :


¿teoria de lineas, lunas, ondas...?


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

Cuando los anal-istos ... el mercado hace lo contrario

Art Cashin, director de operaciones de parqué de UBS Financial Service, con comenta porqué Caterpillar, a pesar de superar por 0,50 dólares las previsiones de beneficio por acción, mostró un descenso en sus acciones (CAT -2,03% 38,66). Y es que los resultados no fueron tan saludables como parecían, ya que fueron impulsados por el dinero entrante del plan de estímulo de China. La compañía se enfrenta a un futuro incierto.


Mantiene que a finales de semana conoceremos si habrá un corrección menor o severa. Cashin considera que existe un 30% de posibilidades de un giro repentino del mercado.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mantiene que a finales de semana conoceremos si habrá un corrección menor o severa. Cashin considera que existe un 30% de posibilidades de un giro repentino del mercado.



Se me acaba de atragantar el almuerzo... 



Saludos


----------



## Gamu (23 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si el mercado sigue la tendencia, los 11.000 no los veo como un objetivo imposible... hasta hace poco, los 10k no entraban como obj para este rally.
> 
> USA tiene que llegar a superar los 1000 del SP antes de fin de mes.



yo escuche hace tiempo a Saez del Castillo, en un video en este mismo hilo, donde decia que el techo de la tendencia secundaria alcista deberia estar como mucho entre 9800 y 10200.

Entre otras cosas, por eso vendí mis largos en el 9500 (recompre en 9200 y volvi a vender en 9500) y he esperado hasta los 10200 (aprox) para entrar corto. 

Veremos, pero yo es que no veo al ibex acabando el año en positivo. El 2010 ser aún peor que el 2009. 

En lo que si estoy de acuerdo es en que, llegue a donde llegue, tiene que llegar antes de agosto. Porque esta ultima semana mucha gente va a cerrar posiciones por aquello de las vacaciones... En agosto habrá poquisimo movimiento.


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> yo escuche hace tiempo a Saez del Castillo, en un video en este mismo hilo, donde decia que el techo de la tendencia secundaria alcista deberia estar como mucho entre 9800 y 10200.




Como no acierte le devolveré sus libros con una sorpresita dentro... :



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Jul 2009)

Bueno pues sin mis zeltias ya me quedo esperando con las vertices a ver si revientan de una vez...

No sé donde meterme para salir el viernes.. Adolfo dominguez da dividendo el dia 30 pero está muy cara, y como se desplome esto se va al guano... alguna sugerencia para largos?? MTS? Abengoa empieza a bajar tímidamente, a partir del 24 pegará una buena leche:

la emisión de Bonos Convertibles cuyo lanzamiento ha sido anunciado en el día de hoy ha sido colocada con éxito entre inversores cualificados e institucionales. La emisión fue establecida por un importe de 200M€ incluyendo el ejercicio de la opción de ampliación de 50M€. El cupón ha sido establecido en un 6.875% anual pagadero semestralmente y el precio de conversión se ha fijado en 21.12€ por acción.

Los Bonos Convertibles serán canjeables por acciones nuevas o existentes de la Sociedad a opción de los bonistas, sujeto a una opción de entrega de las acciones por parte de la Sociedad si son acciones nuevas siempre que la Junta General de Accionistas apruebe la convertibilidad de dichos bonos. La fecha de emisión de los bonos se estima alrededor del 24 de julio 2009.

Así que ya sabes cuando abrir cortos..


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Así que ya sabes cuando abrir cortos..



No hay en CFDs de R4... :o


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Jul 2009)

Estoy pensando en entrar en codere que parece que va parriba...

algún consejo DP ¿¿?? tu que dispones de info privilegiada XD


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

Vertice360º tiene un AS escondido....y DP HF lo ha visto desde hace tiempo.... el split del 50% con las acciones nuevas... solo significa una cosa... que va a entrar capital nuevo en la cot.

Dejalas olvidadas y compra + si bajan... TELEFONICA ... nos va a dar una sorpresa en septiembre.

Aunque haya correcciones en el IBEX, estamos vacunados!


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

CODERE... ha llegado a los 4,66€ hace unos días.. ahora parece que quieren dejarla subir... UBS compra desde hace días.... hoy está comprando BSN -SAN-

Yo voy con unas 9000acs... si bajan de nuevo... posiblemente compre algunas.... el dinero del fondo hay que dosificarlo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Vertice360º tiene un AS escondido....y DP HF lo ha visto desde hace tiempo.... el split del 50% con las acciones nuevas... solo significa una cosa... que va a entrar capital nuevo en la cot.
> 
> Dejalas olvidadas y compra + si bajan... TELEFONICA ... nos va a dar una sorpresa en septiembre.
> 
> Aunque haya correcciones en el IBEX, estamos vacunados!



Gracias PD aunque no me has aclarado mucho lo de codere, la última operación es de las 12:35, está bastante parada... no seguirás comprando acciones no? jeje...

Telefónica si se la pega el ibex se va para los 12€, lo veo muy arriesgado... aunque a la larga recuperas.. meterte en 16,40 lo veo chungo... si estuviera a 15 pues...


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

No... me has entendido mal... TELEFONICA -probablemente- firmará un contrato para derechos con VERTICE360º... nada de comprar acciones de TELEFONICA! 

Codere, tiene poco negociado, normalmente, el martes... cerro con +60.000acs... te recuerdo que hay poco free float en esta cot.

Lamentablemente, no te puedo asegurar cuando habrá noticias... siempre recuerda que los activos de CODERE, se puede vender a buen precio y hace unos meses había ofertas de compra, en 2x,00€ por acción.

NO BRAIN, NO GAIN!


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2009)

El castañazo en Wall Street está próximo... lo huelo... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

FUTUROS USA.. VERDE...hoy hay resultados mejores de lo esperado:


Los contratos a futuro sobre los principales índices de acciones en Estados Unidos subían el jueves luego que volviera la actividad de fusiones y adquisiciones antes de una nueva ola de resultados corporativos. 

Los contratos a futuro sobre el Standard & Poor's 500 subían 3,2 puntos a 952,60, los futuros sobre el Nasdaq 100 ascendían 7,2 puntos a 1563,80, mientras que los del Promedio Industrial Dow Jones ganaban 29 puntos. 

El miércoles, los principales índices bursátiles de Estados Unidos concluyeron la sesión sin una dirección definida, si bien algunas importantes acciones del sector financiero retrocedieron tras la publicación de los resultados trimestrales de Morgan Stanley y Wells Fargo. 

El Promedio Industrial Dow Jones cayó 35 puntos a 8881, el índice S&P 500 cayó menos de un punto a 954 y el Índice Compuesto Nasdaq avanzó 10 puntos a 1926. 

Los resultados corporativos del jueves incluyen los de AT&T Inc. (T), 3M (MMM), Ford Motor Co. (F) y tras el cierre del mercado los de Microsoft Corp. (MSFT) y American Express Co. (AXP). 

También informarán sus resultados Bristol-Myers Squibb Co. (BMY) y Amazon.com Inc. (AMZN), firmas que anunciaran acuerdos tarde el miércoles. 

Bristol-Myers informó que adquirirá Medarex Inc. (MEDX) por US$2.400 millones, o US$16 por acción, mientras que Amazon indicó que comprará la compañía de Internet que no cotiza en bolsa Zappos.com por US$847 millones en efectivo y acciones. 

Starwood Hotels & Resorts Worldwide Inc. (HOT) informó un aumento en las ganancias del segundo trimestre y menores ingresos. 

EBay Inc. (EBAY) subía un 4% en Francfort luego que la firma de subastas por Internet señalara que los resultados del actual trimestre superarían las expectativas de analistas. 

Qualcomm Inc. (QCOM) caía un 6% tras pronosticar que los ingresos del cuarto trimestre caerían entre un 17% y un 23%. 

Las aciones asiáticas cerraron en general al alza el jueves. El índice Nikkei 225 de Tokio cerró con un avance de 69,78 puntos, o un 0,7%, a 9792,94; el índice compuesto de Shanghai ascendió un 1,0% a 3328,49; mientras que en Hong Kong, el índice Hang Seng ganó 569,53 puntos, o un 2,96%, a 19817,70. 

En tanto, en Europa, las acciones se cotizaban con pocos cambios. El índice Dow Jones Stoxx 600 ascendía un 0,1% hacia el mediodía. Credit Suisse Group (CS) informó ganancias superiores a las proyectadas para el segundo trimestre.


----------



## xavigomis (23 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Gracias PD aunque no me has aclarado mucho lo de codere, la última operación es de las 12:35, está bastante parada... no seguirás comprando acciones no? jeje...
> 
> Telefónica si se la pega el ibex se va para los 12€, lo veo muy arriesgado... aunque a la larga recuperas.. meterte en 16,40 lo veo chungo... si estuviera a 15 pues...



A estos precios y con la crisis que estamos viviendo, cualquiera de estas compras es una locura, se podrán comprar mucho más baratas en los próximos meses.

Los resultados que se presenten a partir de 1r trimestre de 2010 serán un auténtico desastre, ya no habrá colchones ni contabilidad creativa para ocultar ciertos pufos, por lo que la ostia será de órdago.


----------



## carvil (23 Jul 2009)

Buenos mediodias 



A las 14.30:

- PETICIONES DE SUBSIDIO DE PARO SEMANALES.

Dato previo: 522.000. Previsión: 548.000.
Valoración: 3.

Repercusión en bolsa: se quiere lo más bajo posible para volver a mostrar fortaleza en el mercado de trabajo.

* A las 16.00:

-VENTAS DE VIVIENDAS DE SEGUNDA MANO de junio.

Dato previo: 4,77. Previsión: 4,80 ambas en millones de unidades en tasa anualizada.

Valoración: 4.
Repercusión en bolsa: Las bolsas lo quieren alto y los bonos bajo, el mercado está muy sensible al mercado inmobiliario.


Salu2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No... me has entendido mal... TELEFONICA -probablemente- firmará un contrato para derechos con VERTICE360º... nada de comprar acciones de TELEFONICA!
> 
> Codere, tiene poco negociado, normalmente, el martes... cerro con +60.000acs... te recuerdo que hay poco free float en esta cot.
> 
> ...



Jarl 400% suena muy bien.... pero si no tiene free float... si se va al traste el tema la acción se despeña de lo lindo.. cual es su porcentaje? dónde los miras? (si es similar al de colonial ya me acojona comprar acciones de esta gente..)


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

Te pongo lo datos:


En la actualidad, el capital de Codere está en manos de José Antonio, Luis Javier y Encarnación Martínez Sampedro, que poseen el 87,9%; otros miembros de la familia Martínez Sampedro (3,9%) y accionistas minoritarios (8,2%).



*Características de la OPS - OPV de Codere *



 La OPS - OPV de Codere sacará a bolsa 10,78 millones de acciones, de las que 6,69 millones corresponden a una OPS y 4,09 millones a una OPV.


La banda de precios no vinculante de las acciones se sitúa entre 21 y 26 euros, lo que supondrá una capitalización bursátil aproximadamente entre 1.150 y 1.450 millones de euros.


El objetivo "oficial" de la salida a bolsa es para financiar la de expansión de Codere, por eso la OPS; pero *me pregunto si el daño que le hace a Codere la competencia del juego por internet no tendrá también mucho que ver*.


*PER Codere*: La acción sale con un *PER de entre 130 y 160*, según el propio folleto de la OPV; el riesgo es importante.


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

Ya lo he comentado esta mañana:

SAN FRANCISCO -Bristol-Myers Squibb Co (BMY) anunció a última hora del miércoles que ha acordado comprar Medarex Inc (MEDX) por US$2.100 millones, lo que dará al gigante farmacéutico acceso a gran cantidad de potenciales tratamientos de cáncer. 

Bristol-Myers pagará US$16 en efectivo por cada título de Medarex, por un total de unos US$2.400 millones que, tras ajustes de las cuentas de Medarex quedarán en US$2.100 millones. 

El precio de la operación, acordado por los consejos de ambas compañías supone una prima de más del 90% sobre el precio de cierre de la acción de Medarex, en US$8,40.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Jul 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> A estos precios y con la crisis que estamos viviendo, cualquiera de estas compras es una locura, se podrán comprar mucho más baratas en los próximos meses.
> 
> Los resultados que se presenten a partir de 1r trimestre de 2010 serán un auténtico desastre, ya no habrá colchones ni contabilidad creativa para ocultar ciertos pufos, por lo que la ostia será de órdago.



No soy inversor de largo plazo ni busco valor añadido en lo que compro, me ajusto a la tendencia y para hacer pequeñas plusvalías, pura especulación, me da igual el nombre del valor.

La hostia de órdago va a ser mucho antes del Q1 2010 y lo que más inflado está son los bancos, que es donde me pondré corto, pero veo a san en 10,XX€ con facilidad...


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Jarl 400% suena muy bien.... pero si no tiene free float... si se va al traste el tema la acción se despeña de lo lindo.. cual es su porcentaje? dónde los miras? (si es similar al de colonial ya me acojona comprar acciones de esta gente..)



En la actualidad, el capital de Codere está en manos de José Antonio, Luis Javier y Encarnación Martínez Sampedro, que poseen el 87,9%; otros miembros de la familia Martínez Sampedro (3,9%) y accionistas minoritarios (8,2%).


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Jul 2009)

El PER de Codere acojona con sólo mirarlo... si vuelve a caer a 4,80 me pienso comprar, pero no más de 1000 acciones.

Gracias DP aprendo mucho de usted!!!


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

La salida que busca CODERE, es una OPA.... a corto plazo, UBS tiene vinculación en busqueda de nuevos inversores... puede no significar nada... pero llevan acumulando desde hace unas semanas.

Si llegan a 10,00€ se cumple mi objetivo, "possible breakout soon" XD


----------



## pyn (23 Jul 2009)

¿Cómo vienen los futuros USA?


----------



## Mulder (23 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Cómo vienen los futuros USA?



Verdosos fosforito.


----------



## pyn (23 Jul 2009)

Hoy visitamos los 10300 entonces. Ya está todo verde.


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

No lo habías notado... el IBEX.. siempre se adelanta - en las subidas- pero nunca toma posiciones en las bajadas.


----------



## pyn (23 Jul 2009)

La putada es que no me entró a primera hora la orden de compra a 10125  .


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2009)

Morgan Stanley lleva soltados hoy casi 4 minolles de papeles del banco rojo... luego no digan que no les avisé... :



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (23 Jul 2009)

Ajustando stops en los minis a corto que parece que el eurostoxx se uquiere desperezar.

Espero que a las 14:30 el dato del paro les quite a todos las ganas de subir


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

Acaban de dar de alta el valor, en renta 4... 

ZBB Energy Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Acaban de dar de alta el valor, en renta 4...
> 
> ZBB Energy Corporation - Google Finance



No habrá tenido usted algo que ver... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

Ejmmmm... si ... estoy confabulado con ellos... cada nuevo pillado... un porcentaje a la cuenta de DP HF, en RT4.

Ahora en serio... hace unos minutos que le envíe la nota y me acaban de confirmar que ya lo tenemos operativo... aquí se puede hacer lo que en BANKINTER te niegan!


----------



## xavigomis (23 Jul 2009)

By Carpatos

14:29:37 h. 
Paro semanal 
Se esperaba 550.000 y queda en 554.000 ligeramente peor de lo esperado 
CIT group 
Hoy da resultados y se cree que podría pedir una bancarrota controlada en agoto ya que el capital que ha conseguido no cubre el viencimiento de deuda que tiene el mes que viene.


----------



## xavigomis (23 Jul 2009)

14:37:01 h. 
Intradía [Imprimir] 



Con un dato peor de lo esperado, el dax se ha ido a 5160??????? para luego desplomarse, eso ha sido un barrido de stops. Ojo con esto, hace mucho que el mercado dejó de ser una playa idílica. Ahora se v a a hacer daño, ya ven lo que han hecho con los stops, la fortuna que habrán perdido todos los que lo tenían por ahí arriba tiene que haber sido de las buenas


----------



## pyn (23 Jul 2009)

Según esto:
*EEUU: las peticiones de subsidios al desempleo suben menos de lo esperado*

<small class="antetitulo">14:30</small>Las peticiones de subsidios al desempleo subieron en la semana terminada el 18 de julio en 30.000, hasta 554.000, según ha publicado el Departamento de Trabajo.
*El dato es mejor de lo esperado, ya que los expertos consultados por Bloomberg esperaban una subida de las solicitudes hasta las 557.000 desde las 524.000 del mes anterior, dato corregido hoy al alza desde las 522.000 publicadas inicialmente.* La media de las últimas cuatro semanas cayó en 19.000, hasta 566.000.
Las peticiones continuas de desempleo cayeron en 88.000 hasta una cifra total de 6,22 millones la semana terminada el 11 de julio. Este dato es peor de lo previsto, ya que se esperaban 6,39 millones.




El dato es bueno.


----------



## kmaleon (23 Jul 2009)

EEUU: las peticiones de subsidios al desempleo suben menos de lo esperadoelEconomista.es23/07/2009 - 14:30 



Las peticiones de subsidios al desempleo subieron en la semana terminada el 18 de julio en 30.000, hasta 554.000, según ha publicado el Departamento de Trabajo.

El dato es mejor de lo esperado, ya que los expertos consultados por Bloomberg esperaban una subida de las solicitudes hasta las 557.000 desde las 524.000 del mes anterior, dato corregido hoy al alza desde las 522.000 publicadas inicialmente. La media de las últimas cuatro semanas cayó en 19.000, hasta 566.000.
Las peticiones continuas de desempleo cayeron en 88.000 hasta una cifra total de 6,22 millones la semana terminada el 11 de julio. Este dato es peor de lo previsto, ya que se esperaban 6,39 millones.


vamos que sgun entiendo yo, realmente son peores de lo previsto solo que hoy han cambiado la previsión y tachan.... ya son mejores de lo previsto. venga va esto es un caxondeo.


----------



## xavigomis (23 Jul 2009)

14:39:02 h. 
Paro semanal [Imprimir] 



Peticiones de subsidio semanales suben de 524.000 a 554.000 por encima de lo esperado que era 550.000. 

La media de 4 semanas baja a 566.000 desde 585.000. Menor nivel desde enero de 2009.

El total de parados baja de 6,313 a 6,225 millones y queda por encima de lo esperado que era 6,32 millones.

Parecía peor de lo esperado, pero no, porque la media de 4 semanas baja mucho y el total de perceptores ha quedado mucho mejor de lo esperado. 



Globex: 

Nasdaq: +0,43%. 
S&P 500: +0,55%. 
Dow Jones: +0,44%. 
Notas a 10 años: +0,16%. 
Bonos a 30 años: +0,36%. 

Claudia Trend Index: +6.


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Jul 2009)

Don pepito, he estado echándole un ojo a ZBB y sinceramente me ha defraudado un poco a falta de más información claro.

Se dedica a fabricar SAIS vamos... grupos de baterías con Bromuro de Zinc (he de mirar aún el potencial de esto), pero vamos hay muchas compañías fabricando esto, como puede ser merlin guerin o no se muchas más.

Lo único sería el precio, pero para precio nos buscamos a alguna compañía en china que lo fabrique.

Yo he montado ya grupos de SAIS de muchos €€ para hospitales y son infinidad de baterías y un poco de electrónica/software, nada que cualquier chino por 2 euros no te fabrique...

BCON, aún la estoy estudiando por encima, perece tener mejor pinta, pero aún he de leer mucho.

Casi sería mejor en vez de apostar por estas tecnologías, apostar por la industria de la automoción que en unos pocos de años tendrán que renovar todo el parque de vehículos y ahí seguro que no fallamos apostando por pequeñisimas compañías, aunque tampoco "ganaríamos" la increíbles plusvalías de la empresa que salga ganadora.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

Gracias por la información.

ZBB, he considerado oportuno darla de alta en RT4, es probable que algunos de nuestros visitantes, quieran invertir, de momento la dejo aparcada... no he entrado, deduzco que habrá un ofrecimiento (diluciòn) en breve... poco market cap, por ahora.


----------



## Mulder (23 Jul 2009)

Hoy el Stoxx está en un punto clave mientras nos regala un bonito lateral, o superamos los máximos anuales o nos va a tocar comernos una bonita caida. No hay término medio en estas alturas.

La cosa se puede decidir en el after-hours, como es costumbre ultimamente.


----------



## rosonero (23 Jul 2009)

> Mulder Hoy el Stoxx está en un punto clave mientras nos regala un bonito lateral, o superamos los máximos anuales o nos va a tocar comernos una bonita caida. No hay término medio en estas alturas.
> 
> La cosa se puede decidir en el after-hours, como es costumbre ultimamente.



A ver si funciona la teoría Azkuna y hoy toca rojo chillón 

Edito. Si antes lo escribo, antes se va al cielo el SP :-(


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

Kujire... DRYSHIP .. nos vamos a los 7.00USD


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

Por cierto....

+9,00%

Progenics Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2009)

Hola,
otro más que se une a este tinglado manipulado que son los mercados financieros. Opero principalmente en Forex (cruces del euro con USD, GPB y YEN) así como CFD's sobre el IBEX y SP500. Han sido 14 años de aprendizaje continuo y lo que falta .....
Ando cachondo esperando la señal de cortos sobre los índices IBEX35 y SP500.
Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Jul 2009)

¿alguien sabe por que baja Acciona?
He estado buscando y solo veo que le han adjudicado la construccion de un hospital en Canadá, y que yo sepa eso es bueno...


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

Lo mismo es por el crédito que tenian pendiente de firmar... solo especulo.


----------



## rosonero (23 Jul 2009)

Saltó el stop ajustadito de mis minis, así que a la playa. 

Pd. No hay mal que por bien no venga


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Jul 2009)

El IBEX se despendola hacia arriba...


----------



## Mulder (23 Jul 2009)

Acabamos de superar máximos anuales en el Stoxx, así que ya sabemos por donde salta la burra.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Jul 2009)

Gensanta..., qué exagerados son.


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

Vienen los 11.000 ... coming soon!


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2009)

! Qué manera de subirla con un volumen de risa !. Ya tocará bajarla.


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2009)

Ni canal alcista del IBEX35 ni leches en vinagre. Se lo llevan hacia los 10650 - 10725


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Jul 2009)

Los 11.000 de Pepon estan cerca...
Y nosotros que no nos lo creiamos...


----------



## carvil (23 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes 


Creo que falta poco para terminar el rally habra que ir mirando stops 



Salu2


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2009)

Interesante abrir corto a 10326


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Jul 2009)

Pepon26 pronunciate!!! yo te invoco!!!

Haznos la 2ª parte de tu análisis!!

Mira que si pasa de 11.600 como dicen las escrituras sagradas y llega a 14.000 encima te criticarán y todo...

Anda porfa... actualiza tu análisis que sé que nos lees pillín...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Jul 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Los 11.000 de Pepon estan cerca...
> Y nosotros que no nos lo creiamos...



Yo sí, pero se empeñaron Percebo y Tonuel en meterse con él...


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo sí, pero se empeñaron Percebo y Tonuel en meterse con él...



Hombre, algo prepotente era el muchacho...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Jul 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> hombre, algo prepotente era el muchacho...



------------------------------------
------------------------------------
------------------------------------
-----$$$------------------$$$------
-----$$$------------------$$$------
------------------------------------
---------------$$-------------------
------------------------------------
-----$-------------------$----------
-------$----------------$-----------
---------$------------$-------------
------------$$$$$$$$---------------
------------------------------------
------------------------------------


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

Está en su yate... contando las pluvs al minuto...


----------



## Kujire (23 Jul 2009)

Buenos Dias

parece que seguimos con las subidas, felicidades a tod@s los largos del foro, ya ven que la paciencia es una virtud

saludos

ED: veo señales de agotamiento en la subida, las iremos confirmando....


----------



## Mulder (23 Jul 2009)

Es increible, que emoción que subida, y el único largo que tengo aun no ha perforado ni siquiera los máximos intradiarios (se ha conformado con igualarlos), vaya ojo tengo ultimamente.

edito: Es IBLA


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

VPHM... se confirma mi objetivo de los 7.00USD


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2009)

Largo en... XXXXX



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

Sunrise Senior Living, Inc. - Google Finance

Kujire... me gusta.


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2009)

Saltado el stop. Se han propuesto llevarla up y así va a ser.


----------



## DeCafeina (23 Jul 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Interesante abrir corto a 10326



Interesante no, muyer, ¡estresante!

YouTube - airbag

¡Un saludo!


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2009)

Hay que tener fe... 



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Jul 2009)

Codere está subiendo mucho ahora, en las subastas luego la suelen subir más todavía...

Arrgg me tenía que haber metido cuando la ví a 5,10.... igual mañana se pira a los 6€


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

No te precipites... en subasta la vamos a cerrar en 5,40€ vamos poquito -a- poco. 

El Botas a lo suyo.... VERTICE recuperando como es habitual en ella, los 0,4x€


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Jul 2009)

Así es, la suelen cerrar a 0.40.

Estoy pensando en hacerle intraría comprando a 0,38 y vender a 0,40 le sacas un dinero curioso....


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

Tonuel... no dejo de ver las plusv como suben en la cuenta de RT4.... me están tentando a vender..... resiste... que ya mismo tenemos al SP en 1000.


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

La familia y el "JEFE" GE .-a la izq. señorita-


----------



## javso (23 Jul 2009)

Mmmm, esto está caliente.

Y pensar que me he salido esta mañana de OHL a 15,70... bueno, aun asi he sacado buena tajada.


----------



## kmaleon (23 Jul 2009)

DJ Day High 9,071.10 11:16 AM EDT 

tranquilos, de esta cifra no pasarán (al cierre). sólo les queda caer (espero)


----------



## Bambi (23 Jul 2009)

erm me he ido de la oficina con MTS a 24.99 y el Ibex en 10200 y mirad lo que me encuentro al llegar, pero que habéis hecho, Tonuel para ya con los dichosos cortos :

en fin he cogido unas Gamesitas a 14.2 a ver si sigue la fiesta... pero el mosqueo es TOTAL, como para despistarse un minuto oiga

ah, BBVA en 10 clavao, a ver si el que manda no es el botas


----------



## Salut (23 Jul 2009)

A ver si pega una bajadita pronto y aprovecho de nuevo pa comprar, como hice en enero


----------



## pyn (23 Jul 2009)

Joder y pensar que mi minilargo no entro por 5 puntos... ahora seria 300€ menos pobre.


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

DSCO

Discovery Laboratories, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... no dejo de ver las plusv como suben en la cuenta de RT4.... me están tentando a vender..... resiste... que ya mismo tenemos al SP en 1000.



A mi ya me da igual que toque los 1000 que los 1100, me he acostumbrado al rojo... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

Los 1000 del SP... es psicologico... por lo tanto tenemos que pasarlos.


----------



## carvil (23 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los 1000 del SP... es psicologico... por lo tanto tenemos que pasarlos.




Y seguro que los pasamos ahora cuando toca.......:

2009-2010 



Salu2


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

La prox semana.


----------



## Kujire (23 Jul 2009)

Por eso mismo, los 1000-1100 son muy peligrosos. Es materialmente imposible pasarlos ahora, me gano un owned si los pasa.

Es más .... nada, que es imposible. Sería como si no hubiera pasado nada, una broma de mal gusto o eso, tendríamos un suelo de aire .... una burbuja.


----------



## carvil (23 Jul 2009)

Pues yo estoy pensando en hacer caja 


Estamos +o- en la directriz bajista de largo plazo en SP 500



Salu2


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

*Brian Wesbury*, economista jefe de _First Trust Advisors_, ha afirmado que el Dow Jones de Industriales podría alcanzar los 10.000 puntos a final de año, y que no sería sorprendente verlo en 12.000 puntos de aquí a un año, y en los 15.000 puntos en un par de años. 
Desde el punto de vista de este analista, el mismos hecho que motivó las burbujas tecnológica e inmobiliaria, provocará esas subidas: los bajos tipos de interés.


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes ^___^!

Estoy mirando para abrir una cuenta en algún broker que me permita operar con indices pero no con posiciones tan caras...

Por ejemplo en R4 el punto del SP me cuesta 50 dolares y el de el eurostoxx 50 euros... un pasote.

Me han recomendado este CFDS Plataforma CFDS Contratos por Diferencia CMC Markets España , ¿Alguno lo conoce?
Tiene la ventaja que sería con cfds, osea en el contado.
Por lo demás tiene unas tarifas buenas para el tema de las acciones, 0.8% en contra del 1% de R4 y no tienen el mínimo de 5 euros creo...

Mañana me abriré la demo y ya veré si puedo operar en el Sp con posiciones más pequeñas... no se del tipo 5/10 dolares el punto.

Un saludo


----------



## Condor (23 Jul 2009)

No me lo puedo creer, que nadie crea en estas subidas!!, pero si están sustentadas en la impresión a mansalva y la emisión de deuda!!!. Los aprendices de brujos están que se salen con la borrachera que da el olor de la tinta sobre el papel recien emitido.

Como quemará el cash pronto, si es que no saben en que gastar el dinero!!!


----------



## rosonero (23 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Saltó el stop ajustadito de mis minis, así que a la playa.
> 
> Pd. No hay mal que por bien no venga




La madre que los parió !!!! SP +2.5% :: Y yo en la playa. 
Eso que los datos del paro no eran buenos ... Total que vamos a 10 puntos por día y como ayer cerró sin subida hoy tocaba subidón. Cada vez coge más fuerza lo de los 1000 antes de que termine el mes, a este ritmo puede hasta corregir un día o dos y le sobra para llegar.


----------



## Condor (23 Jul 2009)

La huida es hacia adelante, así que los cortos tardarán en volver... si es que vuelven


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

Hay que tener paciencia... desde el lunes hasta la fecha, mi cuenta se ha incrementado en 57.000,00€ ... voy a esperar a la prox semana... quizás es hora de vender.


----------



## Condor (23 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay que tener paciencia... desde el lunes hasta la fecha, mi cuenta se ha incrementado en 57.000,00€ ... voy a esperar a la prox semana... quizás es hora de vender.



Siempre que se tienen 57000 en la cuenta es hora de vender, a menos que hayas invertido 157 millones


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2009)

Lo van a subir hasta donde se les ponga de las bolas. Han masacrado las posiciones cortas sin piedad.
Todo con un volumen de mierda ..... Hay que tener paciencia y esperar que dibuje una pequeña pauta de vuelta. El resto es jugársela en un mercado tan manipulado.
Eso sí, luego la bajarán sin piedad. Es dificil de creer que el problemon tan grande que se ha creado con el endeudamiento se salde con una vuelta en V y todos tan amigos. !!!! No me lo creo !!!!

P.D: La jugarreta que han hecho las últimas semanas con el HCH pasará a formar parte de los recuerdos de los especulatas de los mercados.


----------



## donpepito (23 Jul 2009)

Si, pero tengo unos precios objetivos que creo que tienen que cumplirse... es algo parecido a los que vendieron las accs del SAN a 7,00€ XD


----------



## Condor (23 Jul 2009)

A eso me refiero, la deuda la quieren resolver con más deuda ("¿cómo sabemos que es una bruja? -- quemando más brujas!!!" Monty Python )


----------



## rino (23 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *Brian Wesbury*, economista jefe de _First Trust Advisors_, ha afirmado que el Dow Jones de Industriales podría alcanzar los 10.000 puntos a final de año, y que no sería sorprendente verlo en 12.000 puntos de aquí a un año, y en los 15.000 puntos en un par de años.
> Desde el punto de vista de este analista, el mismos hecho que motivó las burbujas tecnológica e inmobiliaria, provocará esas subidas: los bajos tipos de interés.




Esto es realmente preocupante y pudiera, en mi humilde opinión, ser muy cierto. Lo que está entrando en la bolsa son los gigantescos planes de rescate de bancos y de estímulo fiscal y el dinero baratito (gratis casi). Está claro que la pasta no le está llegando al populacho en forma de créditos. Las preguntas que quedan son: ¿Hasta dónde pueden llevar esta ficción sin el más mínimo apoyo de la economía real? ¿Se pueden realimentar estas subidas al provocar mejoras de balances en las empresas que sirvan como datos "buenos" para subidas adicionales? ¿Podrían estas subidas por puro aumento de la masa monetaria hacer que ellos mismos recuperen la confianza en la economía y vuelvan a prestar? ¿Les interesa que se recupere la economía de momento o les es mucho más rentable seguir jugando a la ruleta financiera con los planes de estimulo que pagamos entre todos?


Y como muestra de que los que pagamos impuestos somos los de siempre: Me cuenta luna empresaria que se compra un local para ponerlo en la RIC (Reserva de Inversiones de Canarias) porque si no le tiene que pagar una pasta a Hacienda. Osea, que en vez de pagar impuestos aumenta su patrimonio personal mientras que otros vamos casi a medias (43%) con el fisco. Pa cagarse!! No van a estar los precios por las nubes?


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2009)

Lo de los 15.000 parece excesivo.
Esta historia se ha escrito muchas veces, lo subirán hasta donde les interese y se desate la euforia alcista para que entremos los pringadillos y ellos a distribuir como dios manda .....
Por mi parte les pueden ir dando por el culete. Mucho cuidado con las inversiones y stops muy claritos.
Saludos


----------



## Condor (23 Jul 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Lo de los 15.000 parece excesivo.
> Esta historia se ha escrito muchas veces, lo subirán hasta donde les interese y se desate la euforia alcista para que entremos los pringadillos y ellos a distribuir como dios manda .....
> Por mi parte les pueden ir dando por el culete. Mucho cuidado con las inversiones y stops muy claritos.
> Saludos



No, no lo subirán "To infinity, and beyond!" sino hasta dónde los bosques tropicales húmedos (materia prima para la fábrica de papel) aguanten


----------



## tonuel (23 Jul 2009)

Nos están brindando la oportunidad de ir poniendo cortos más arriba y hay que agradecerselo... 


cuando llegue el momento las ganancias serán mayores... 



Saludos


----------



## bertok (23 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Nos están brindando la oportunidad de ir poniendo cortos más arriba y hay que agradecerselo...
> 
> 
> cuando llegue el momento las ganancias serán mayores...
> ...



Efectivamente, habrá que estar muy atentos para cuando llegue el momento y sobre tener buenos stops no vaya a ser que se marquen otro numerito manipulado como la HCH de hace un par de semanas.
No obstante, creo que van a tener que estar distribuyendo unas cuantas semanas y eso los gráficos lo reflejarán.
Saludos


----------



## Condor (23 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Nos están brindando la oportunidad de ir poniendo cortos más arriba y hay que agradecerselo...
> 
> 
> cuando llegue el momento las ganancias serán mayores...
> ...



Esto sólo lo puede decir alguien que tiene la misma maquinita de hacer estampitas que tiene la FED (oh my god!)


----------



## carvil (23 Jul 2009)

En la reapertura del after-hours 965 en el E-mini



Salu2


----------



## chollero (23 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy estoy más concentrado mirando CFDs para meterme, ahora mismo estoy en 3, 2 cortos y un largo. Me está tentando ANA para largos, pero tendría que llegar alrededor del 88.70 para entrar. Si alguien quiere, ya sabe.
> 
> El Stoxx podría irse hacia los 2508 ahora, pero lo hará de forma errática, como ocurre siempre ahora, una vez llegue ahí no se que ocurrirá. Esto está muy lento y ahora mismo no se que pretenden hacer, aunque sospecho (no quiero decirlo muy alto) que hoy acabamos rojillos.



usted en su linea....


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Jul 2009)

Buenas noches .Toi currando
Coincido con los que ven algo manipulado el mercado.
Yo tenia el maximo anual del DJI en 9063 y ya estamos en la zona.
Insisto en que es el momento critico.
No os preocupeis por la tendencia a medio o largo y surfead.
Quizas hasta alcazar el primer fibo de toda la bajada,en zona DJI 94XX,no haya cambio de tendencia.
Mi teoria mas conspiranoica es:
Los bankitos manipulan el contado con poco dinero para que los deivados de los HF sufran:Vendetta por haberse puesto cortos cuando los bancos estaban contra las cuerdas con las subprime.Antes entre bomberos no se pisaban la manguera...
La liquidez en balances debido a la suma del TARP y el mark to market les ha dado alas.Y no tienen lineas de negocio alternativas al trading.
En el caso de que Carpatos vuelva a hacer un comentario sobre que los HF se han tenido que comer los cortos sin ketchup,se confirmaria mi tesis.
Van a jugar a pillarlos a contrapie....Es la guerra.


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas noches .Toi currando
> Coincido con los que ven algo manipulado el mercado.
> Yo tenia el maximo anual del DJI en 9063 y ya estamos en la zona.
> Insisto en que es el momento critico.
> ...



Yo también lo creo. Con 4 perras bien metidas a tiempo, destrozan las figuras bajistas en las que se han apostado los Hedge Funds. Ya los han conseguido encular hace un par de semanas y veremos qué pasa en la siguiente ocasión.
Los gacelillas, como siempre, a comernos los despojos ....
Saludos


----------



## Mulder (24 Jul 2009)

chollero dijo:


> usted en su linea....



Su tabaco, gracias!


----------



## pyn (24 Jul 2009)

Buenos días a tod@s, aún sigo perplejo con lo de ayer, nisiquiera sé si hoy operaré, me han dejado descolocado.


----------



## tonuel (24 Jul 2009)

Mulder, estoy pensando en largos... ¿Ve usted algo interesante en el mercado patrio...? 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (24 Jul 2009)

A los buenos días!



tonuel dijo:


> Mulder, estoy pensando en largos... ¿Ve usted algo interesante en el mercado patrio...?



Últimamente no doy una a derechas, así que le recomiendo encarecidamente que no se fíe de mis consejos 

edito: Ayer quise entrar en ANA a 87.70 pero se me escapó, la ví muy bien, creo que es un buen lugar donde entrar a largos pero ya no en ese precio.


----------



## tonuel (24 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo las veo todas buenas para entrar largo... no se que me pasa hoy... 



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (24 Jul 2009)

Buenos días, Mulder recomiendele usted a Tonuel para ponerse largo aquello que usted considere bueno para cortos. Obviamente Tonuel por llevarle la contraria se pondrá corto pero ni que decir tiene que ese valor cerrará en máximos.

...tontadas aparte, digo yo que hoy debería haber recogida de beneficios e influencia bajista por la reacción de WS a los resultados de M$ trás el cierre de mercado, pero vamos es una idea loca y esto subirá de principio a fin, y luego más y punto, el SAN a por los 11 (los 10 se los salta del tirón).


----------



## tonuel (24 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Buenos días, Mulder recomiendele usted a Tonuel para ponerse largo aquello que usted considere bueno para cortos. Obviamente Tonuel por llevarle la contraria se pondrá corto pero ni que decir tiene que ese valor cerrará en máximos.
> 
> ...tontadas aparte, digo yo que hoy debería haber recogida de beneficios e influencia bajista por la reacción de WS a los resultados de M$ trás el cierre de mercado, pero vamos es una idea loca y esto subirá de principio a fin, y luego más y punto, el SAN a por los 11 (los 10 se los salta del tirón).




Hoy caemos un 5%... lo intuyo... :


Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Jul 2009)

Luego voy a poner los gráficos de fechas de resultados por sectores, no va a quedar muy bien, me estoy peleando con el excel y es lo único que puedo hacer.


----------



## Bambi (24 Jul 2009)

Gamesa 14.55 en preapertura, al primer paso en falso las suelto como si quemasen, traigan a Donpepito TENGO MIEDO


----------



## tonuel (24 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Gamesa 14.55 en preapertura, al primer paso en falso las suelto como si quemasen, traigan a Donpepito TENGO MIEDO



De la prapertura me fio menos que de los análisis de apolo... :o


Saludos


----------



## Bambi (24 Jul 2009)

lo de Acciona de manual oigan, el sofisticado sistema de inversión en el Ibex de "compra la que acabe más colorá" sigue funcionando, ¿repetirá Arcelor el numerito?


----------



## rosonero (24 Jul 2009)

Buenos días a la forería !!!!!

Desde ayer los futuros del Ibex estaban en rojo chillón, unos 70 puntos, llegan la hora de abrir y abre plana :: 

Le meto un par de minis cortos, aunque sea por deporte, y me voy a jugar a paddel, aunque seguro que antes de que llegue a la pista ya me ha saltado :o


----------



## Bambi (24 Jul 2009)

osea que tenemos datos económicos malos (EPA), una sesión previa eufórica que debería provocar recogidas, y unos futuros USA reguleros por los resultados M$, caldo de cultivo todo ello para una hostia fina

pues nada, a por los 11 D.Emilio


----------



## Mulder (24 Jul 2009)

Si el gap del Stoxx no se cierra o se cierra por la mínima más ajustada es muy probable que nos vayamos al guano con todas las de la ley.

Mejor no me hagan mucho caso, son alucinaciones de friki bolsístico.


----------



## Mulder (24 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo las veo todas buenas para entrar largo... no se que me pasa hoy...



¿Se incluye el SAN en esa lista?


----------



## tonuel (24 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Se incluye el SAN en esa lista?



Si, pero con acciones... con CFDs cerraria cortos y eso es inviable espiritualmente... 



Saludos


----------



## Deudor (24 Jul 2009)

¿Que razón hay hoy para no subir un 2,5 %?
Vanga parriba, cachondeo...


----------



## tonuel (24 Jul 2009)

Joder... si hacemos hoy un picado os invito a lo que querais... 



Saludos


----------



## pyn (24 Jul 2009)

Yo creo que alguien ha jodido la tecla de compra en algún terminal, se ha ido de vacaciones y con el poco volumen que hay, es imposible que baje. Así que ya saben, compren ahora que mañana estará más caro.


----------



## Bambi (24 Jul 2009)

y concretamente se le he quedado pillado en MAPFRE


----------



## Gamu (24 Jul 2009)

el ibex subiendo un 13,5% anual...

Alguien se lo cree? yo es que miro las gráficas, y flipo


----------



## Bambi (24 Jul 2009)

creerselo no se lo cree nadie me parece a mí... personalmente daba por muerto el rally en 9800-10000, pero oiga la tendencia manda hay que subirse al tren y pillar trozo del pastel

Gamesa como siga esta locura se planta en los 16 en un plis, por cierto


----------



## tonuel (24 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> creerselo no se lo cree nadie me parece a mí... personalmente daba por muerto el rally en 9800-10000, pero oiga la tendencia manda hay que subirse al tren y pillar trozo del pastel



Ya me subiré otro dia... gracias... :o



Saludos


----------



## javso (24 Jul 2009)

Directo a por los 10500 del ibex. Sin prisas pero sin pausas. 

Y ahora es cuando nos preguntamos, ¿donde quedan esos 6000 que pronosticaban para el verano?


----------



## tonuel (24 Jul 2009)

javso dijo:


> Directo a por los 10500 del ibex. Sin prisas pero sin pausas.
> 
> Y ahora es cuando nos preguntamos, ¿donde quedan esos 6000 que pronosticaban para el verano?




Señor... perdónalos porque el botas les ha hecho perder la fe... 



Saludos :o


----------



## diariobolsa (24 Jul 2009)

Pues parece que para este final de semana está pegando un buen repunte y superando los 10400


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Jul 2009)

Me he unido a la locura. Largo en SAN con Stop ajustadito... para mí que hoy en el cierre se pira a los 10,35.....

Intentando intradía con vértice, Orden de compra 0,38....

Tonuel no me canees...

Saludos.


----------



## Deudor (24 Jul 2009)

Los que esparábamos mínimos anuales, hemos perdido la batalla. Quizás no la guerra, pero la batalla desde luego. Si hace 15 días, me comentan que va a cambiar la tendencia a largo, no me lo creereía.


----------



## Bambi (24 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Intentando intradía con vértice, Orden de compra 0,38....



manténganos informado sobre sus hallazgos, las miro de vez en cuando y la verdad que no falla el baile 0,39 - 0,41 , da igual si es día de subida o bajada


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> manténganos informado sobre sus hallazgos, las miro de vez en cuando y la verdad que no falla el baile 0,39 - 0,41 , da igual si es día de subida o bajada



En r4 no veo CFD para operar a la baja en este valor.. menos mal porque he comprado alguna tras los sabios consejos de DP HF....

Está bastante quieto en 0,39, igual hoy no suene la flauta...

Nadie se apunta a unos largos en SAN? venga que hoy cierra en 10 y pico...


----------



## Condor (24 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Los que esparábamos mínimos anuales, hemos perdido la batalla. Quizás no la guerra, pero la batalla desde luego. Si hace 15 días, me comentan que va a cambiar la tendencia a largo, no me lo creereía.



Ya veo que no me creíste, o no me leíste

Y eso que soy bajista de convicción, pero contra el mercado no se debe ir, y lo que no se debe no se puede.


----------



## tonuel (24 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Nadie se apunta a unos largos en SAN? venga que hoy cierra en 10 y pico...



No compro SAN ni aunque me las dejen a mitad de precio... :



Saludos


----------



## sapito (24 Jul 2009)

Buff, estoy en de vacas en ingland, me conecto un poco para quitarme el mono y lo FLIPO!!!

Dais por cambiada la tendencia de largo a alcista?

Yo por lo que leo por ahí, cada vez hay más gente convencida de que entramos en matrix y las bolsas tienen años de subidas por delante...
Yo no se que pensar, pero parece que están dispuestos a que la bolsa pinte bien sí o sí, tal vez para proteger a las compañias de posibles compras o al menos compras baratas. Tal vez sea que la hiperinflación que supuestamente causaría la impresión de dinero se empieza a notar en las bolsas.

En fin, no abro largos en SAN porque estoy de vaciones y no quiero tener nada en la cabeza, pero vamos, me da que pepón acertó de pleno, quien sabe si se quedaría corto.


----------



## donpepito (24 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.

Hoy puede haber movimiento en CODERE... respecto a VERTICE360º, ya conoces mi postura... estar dentro y esperar el momento de la sacudida!

Los 10,00€ del SAN, no son problema... el mercado lo permite, lo curioso es que BAC continua oscilando e incluso por debajo del precio max -rally- y nuestro SAN solo ha hecho POP ... sin parar.


----------



## Condor (24 Jul 2009)

Cuando hay POP ya no hay STOP


----------



## tonuel (24 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los 10,00€ del SAN, no son problema... el mercado lo permite, lo curioso es que BAC continua oscilando e incluso por debajo del precio max -rally- y nuestro SAN solo ha hecho POP ... sin parar.




Saldremos los primeros de la crisis... los +1400 puntos con el Dow así lo indican... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (24 Jul 2009)

Antes se me olvidó comentar ... esta noticia... que cada uno .....

Vértice 360º nombra consejero a Carlos Abad, ex director general de Sogecable. europapress.es


Otro comunicado a la CNMV

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Vértice 360 nombra consejero al ex director general de Sogecable, Carlos Abad Rico  
  
 Muy Señores nuestros:  
  
 En cumplimiento de lo dispuesto en el artículo 82 de la Ley 24/88 del Mercado  
 de Valores, y para su puesta a disposición del público como hecho relevante, Vértice  
 Trescientos Sesenta Grados, S.A. (la “Sociedad”) comunica que el Consejo de  
 Administración, en su reunión de hoy, ha acordado nombrar consejero de la Sociedad,  
 por el sistema de cooptación regulado en el artículo 138 de la Ley de Sociedades  
 Anónimas, a D. Carlos Abad Rico, previo informe favorable de la Comisión de  
 Nombramientos y Retribuciones.  
  
 D. Carlos Abad, que se incorpora al Consejo de Administración como consejero  
 externo (Otros Consejeros) ha ocupado desde 1994 hasta febrero de 2009 el cargo de  
 Director General de Sogecable, compañía en la que ha participado en operaciones como  
 el lanzamiento en 1997de la plataforma de televisión digital Canal Satélite Digital (hoy  
 Digital Plus), la admisión a cotización en Bolsa de las acciones de Sogecable en 1998 o  
 el lanzamiento de la cadena de televisión en abierto Cuatro en 2005. Antes de  
 incorporarse a Sogecable, D. Carlos Abad formó parte de la prestigiosa firma  
 McKinsey&Co, en cuya oficina española trabajó durante los años 1982 a 1994,  
 participando en un amplio número de operaciones relacionadas con los sectores  
 financiero y de las telecomunicaciones.  
  
 Quedamos a su disposición para cualquier aclaración o información adicional  
 que puedan requerir al respecto.  
  
 Atentamente,  
 __________________________________  
 José María Irisarri Núñez  
 Presidente del Consejo de Administración [/FONT]


----------



## tonuel (24 Jul 2009)

Qué cachondos... 


De Bolsamania:



> *Accionistas de Colonial denuncian a Santander por manipulación búrsatil*
> 
> Un fiscal investigará los hechos y planteará la acusación
> 
> ...





Saludos


----------



## sapito (24 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Saldremos los primeros de la crisis... los +1400 puntos con el Dow así lo indican...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Tonuel, anímate y manda un mail a los econofisicos* para que nos analicen el ibex, a ver que opinan.


*: Los que predijeron un crash en la bolsa china para uno de estos días.


----------



## Condor (24 Jul 2009)

14000 no veo, pero 11500 si, al menos de aquí a diciembre si octubre nos respeta (la prosopopeya de la frase es inevitable).

Otra cosa es que se vuelvan locos en esta locura colectiva. Con lo que hay inyectado no debería bajar de los 10000.

España: La década perdida en sólo 8 meses


----------



## donpepito (24 Jul 2009)

Que ilusos... querer luchar contra las agencias BSN.... cuando hay que empapelar... ya saben a quien llaman?


----------



## Gamu (24 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Saldremos los primeros de la crisis... los +1400 puntos con el Dow así lo indican...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



a lo mejor nosotros no, pero quizá nuestras multinacionales, que son las que ponderan el ibex, si que salgan de la crisis antes que nadie...

No hay que ser fundamentalista del bajismo tonuel. 

Y te lo digo yo que estoy corto y los poquillos warrants put que llevo del ibex ya han perdido un 20%... Menos mal que compre apenas 1000 eurillos y no me pesa "aguantar el dolor".

De todas maneras, yo no veo los 11500. Eso sería una subida de un 20%, con el paro subiendo, el deficit del estado por las nubes, y con debt-deflation por lo menos para un añito más.

veremos...


----------



## tonuel (24 Jul 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> a lo mejor nosotros no, pero quizá nuestras multinacionales, que son las que ponderan el ibex, si que salgan de la crisis antes que nadie...
> 
> No hay que ser fundamentalista del bajismo tonuel.
> 
> ...




Antes he estado apunto de comprar acciones del SAN sólo por ver si se pegaba una leche... no te digo más... :o



Saludos


----------



## javso (24 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Hoy puede haber movimiento en CODERE...



Ya que te estás erigiendo por méritos propios en gurú del foro, danos una pista más, anda.


----------



## Mulder (24 Jul 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> a lo mejor nosotros no, pero quizá nuestras multinacionales, que son las que ponderan el ibex, si que salgan de la crisis antes que nadie...
> 
> No hay que ser fundamentalista del bajismo tonuel.



Yo le llevo diciendo eso desde la noche de los tiempos y ni caso


----------



## Sargento Highway (24 Jul 2009)

Pego un trozo de la situación intradía de hoy de cárpatos, que me ha parecido interesante:



> Se supone que hemos subido en 8 sesiones lo que antiguamente era normal subir en un año y pico porque los resultados son estupendos. Pero nadie parece ponerse a pensar, que una cosa es ser buenos resultados y otra muy distinta ser mejores de lo esperado.
> 
> Muchas empresas han subido un disparate, perdiendo dinero porque en lugar de perder x, ha perdido x-1. Además mucho me temo que los resultados que están publicando, especialmente los bancos de EEUU, tienen más trampas que una película de chinos. Pero curiosamente cuando sale una racha mala de resultados como varios bancos, o ayer varias empresas importantes subimos igual... por si acaso. Da la sensación de que el mercado está presa de un complejo proceso psicológico, donde no hay nada que analizar, lo que hay que hacer es mirar el gráfico e intentar reaccionar lo antes que podamos. Ahora mismo, no soy capaz de buscar demasiadas razones, la tendencia es alcista a corto y medio punto, con razón o sin ella, jamás se va contra tendencia.
> 
> ...


----------



## tonuel (24 Jul 2009)

A largo plazo la bolsa siempre sube... es el momento de meterse... 



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (24 Jul 2009)

LUCA creía que la jugada era coger a 0.38 y dejar puesta ya la orden de venta en 0.41, o 0.40 si quieres asegurar ¿no?

les dejo una lecturita por si tienen un rato libre entre tanto contar billetes, es de Abril
Biggs prevé una recuperación en los mercados como la que se produjo en 1938 - 9/04/09 - 1156238 - elEconomista.es


----------



## javso (24 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A largo plazo la bolsa siempre sube... es el momento de meterse...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



SAN, 9,65. Unos largos al botas?


----------



## donpepito (24 Jul 2009)

Pero esto que maquilla carpatos con "tengo un amiguete" es lo que pensamos todos los que tenemos negocios con trabajadores, solo hay que saber aprovechar el momento y la bolsa te brinda esa oportunidad, la vida real no es la bolsa.


----------



## donpepito (24 Jul 2009)

Codere ... hace una semana era el momento apropiado para cargar... ahora nos vamos a los 6,00€ ... o quizás el BOTAS -que me tiene mucho aprecio- le dá por inundar el mercado y nos hunde la cot.....


----------



## tonuel (24 Jul 2009)

javso dijo:


> SAN, 9,65. Unos largos al botas?



Si, pero usted primero... 


Yo todavia mantengo mi fe intacta... lo de meter largos es sólo por no aburrirme y tal...



Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Jul 2009)

Camareroooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Otra ronda de cañas y métele una patada al olivo, que hay que celebrar lo de la bolsaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> LUCA creía que la jugada era coger a 0.38 y dejar puesta ya la orden de venta en 0.41, o 0.40 si quieres asegurar ¿no?
> 
> les dejo una lecturita por si tienen un rato libre entre tanto contar billetes, es de Abril
> Biggs prevé una recuperación en los mercados como la que se produjo en 1938 - 9/04/09 - 1156238 - elEconomista.es



Si si así es, he puesto la orden de compra a 0,38 pero no tiene mucha pinta de llegar...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Jul 2009)

javso dijo:


> SAN, 9,65. Unos largos al botas?



Jeje, yo he entrado a 9,53.... a ver como escapo... por ´mi que se pire a los 11, 12 y hablamos de cortos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Codere ... hace una semana era el momento apropiado para cargar... ahora nos vamos a los 6,00€ ... o quizás el BOTAS -que me tiene mucho aprecio- le dá por inundar el mercado y nos hunde la cot.....



Eso mismo dije yo ayer... que se piraba a los 6 €... Parece que ha roto el canal a 5 días... (yo y mis gráficas...) O se pega una leche y vuelve a 4,XX o rompe la restitrencia que tiene en 6,06...


----------



## donpepito (24 Jul 2009)

Hoy, veo complicado que tu orden de 0,38€ vaya a entrar.


----------



## donpepito (24 Jul 2009)

Lleva +20% en una semana aprox... CODERE... además viendo las posis de compra y venta... se la van a llevar + lejos... eso espero. 

CODERE / VERTICE... juegan con aburrir a los peques para vender...


----------



## donpepito (24 Jul 2009)

Hoy PGNX... tiene que subir, ayer subió un +9,x% para luego cerrar en +1,xx% ... pero hoy será un buen día.

*Relistor sales reported*  23-Jul-09 09:17 pm  Wyeth Pharmaceuticals, a division of Wyeth (NYSE: WYE), with which Progenics Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (Nasdaq: PGNX) collaborates in the development and commercialization of RELISTOR�, has informed Progenics that global net sales of RELISTOR for the second quarter of 2009 were $3.2 million, a 74% increase from the first quarter of 2009. Global net sales for the first half of 2009 were $5.1 million.


----------



## tonuel (24 Jul 2009)

Hoy los americanos nos llevarán al infinito y más allá... :



Saludos


----------



## errozate (24 Jul 2009)

Hola bajistas, ya veo que el término "guano" ha quedado muy atrás en este hilo. Y es que la realidad tiene los dientes duros.


El caso es que estaba mirando en invertia, la gráfica de REP, para ver la divergencia o convergencia del precio de las acciones y el volumen.

O sea, he leído por ahí, que cuando la fase es bajista si baja el precio sube el volumen; y si sube el precio baja el volumen; y en la fase alcista si baja el precio baja el volumen, y si sube el precio sube el volumen. Bueno, se puede poner volumen antes que precio.

Y el caso es que me da como que últimamente, la comparación de precio y volumen es la perteneciente a una fase alcista. Si bien parece que para que la tendencia principal se de por alcista esta se suele producir con un considerable aumento de volumen, lo que no ha sucedido.

¿Qué os parece? ¿Seguro que no hemos iniciado la fase de tendencia principal alcista? Es que son 4 meses y esto sigue y sigue para arriba.


----------



## donpepito (24 Jul 2009)

Kujire.. el "JEFE" ha puesto en marcha una nueva idea empresarial:

Sex orgy on Cyprus ferry claims met with anger from locals | Mail Online


----------



## donpepito (24 Jul 2009)

Me gusta esto.. en ESPAÑA... no existe!

"In order to avoid giving analysts, journalists, and other investors an unfair advantage that would amount to insider information, company executives are forbidden to speak to the public about the business for the four weeks prior to the close of the business quarter.


http://beginnersinvest.about.com/od/investingglossary/a/quiet_period.htm


----------



## tonuel (24 Jul 2009)

errozate dijo:


> Hola bajistas, ya veo que el término "guano" ha quedado muy atrás en este hilo. Y es que la realidad tiene los dientes duros.



Nos vamos al guano, pero desde más arriba... 


La caida de 8000-9000 puntos en el ibex puede ser antológica... :


será en octubre...



Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (24 Jul 2009)

Esto es lo mejor... dejaros de GUANO... XD


----------



## donpepito (24 Jul 2009)

Has visto la posi de compra de 5.754acciones en CODERE... como se las trague... vamos pá arriba!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Jul 2009)

El gráfico de presentaciones de resultados por sectores.

No me ha quedado como yo pensaba, pero más o menos se ve qué tipo de empresas presentan cada día.

La semana que viene creo que es la semana energética:








Errozate, nadie te contesta, en teoría es tal y como tú dices, pero no es la primera vez que tras un subidón aparece el volumen y justo entonces se termina la subida, empapelado creo que lo llaman.

De momento el % del mercado que son programas de trading es altísimo, pocas gacelas en la sabana, y es que las subidas se están haciendo de una forma en la que, si estas fuera, no te atreves a entrar, y si estás dentro, te invita a salirte por aquello de "no tentar la suerte".


----------



## Mulder (24 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El gráfico de presentaciones de resultados por sectores.
> 
> No me ha quedado como yo pensaba, pero más o menos se ve qué tipo de empresas presentan cada día.
> 
> La semana que viene creo que es la semana energética:



¿podrías explicar un poco el gráfico? Parece que es cada día en que se presentan resultados y sus sectores, pero no entiendo a que se debe la longitud de las barras.


----------



## tonuel (24 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿podrías explicar un poco el gráfico? Parece que es cada día en que se presentan resultados y sus sectores, pero no entiendo a que se debe la longitud de las barras.




Está midiendo quien la tiene más larga...



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (24 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Está midiendo quien la tiene más larga...



Dentro de poco haremos batallas de 'espaditas'


----------



## tonuel (24 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Dentro de poco haremos batallas de 'espaditas'



El cabrón del botas me está tocando los cojones, como siga así le voy a volver a meter... :


Yo la tengo más larga... :




Saludos


----------



## Deudor (24 Jul 2009)

Estoy mirando los gráficos, con el tema de un HCH invertido.
Incluso en el caso de que fuera cierto, para completar la figura, sería necesaria una pequeña corrección, que habida cuenta de la dimensión de este último rally, debiera ser superior incluso al 7 %.
A parte de que me meta los HCH por el orto, ¿Que pensais?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Jul 2009)

La longitud de la barra es la capitalización bursátil.

Si ves barras muy largas de un determinado color es que ese día presentan resultados una o varias empresas grandes de ese sector.

Por eso he tardado tanto en poner el gráfico, ya había cruzado los datos la semana pasada pero no sabía cómo representarlos, por ejemplo, hay sectores cuya capitalización bursátil es muy pequeña y casi no se ven en el gráfico, pero eso no significa que no sean importantes.

Aunque claro, lo normal es que lo que mueva el mercado sean los resultados de las empresas grandes.

Que nadie se lo tome al pie de la letra, pero supongo que si subimos hoy es porque las energéticas van a presentar buenos resultados la semana que viene.

La semana que viene, semana energética, de servicios, de bienes de consumo cíclicos, semana importante.

El "velón" azul oscuro de dentro de dos semanas supongo que será alguna empresa de telefonía, no lo he mirado pero es sector servicios.

Se observa que las empresas de transportes y tecnológicas han sido las que primero han presentado.

Lástima que no tenga el periodo de presentación de resultados al completo, el próximo trimestre intentaré hacer el gráfico antes de que empiecen a presentar.

Yo estoy alcista hasta que mi sistema vuelva a dar otra señal.


----------



## tonuel (24 Jul 2009)

Bueno chavales me tengo que ir... :o

Espero ver al SAN hundido en el abismo cuando vuelva... :




Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Jul 2009)

Mulder, ¿entraste en ANA al final?
Es que me siento muy sola con ese valor... la verdad es que es un aburrimiento


----------



## Mulder (24 Jul 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mulder, ¿entraste en ANA al final?
> Es que me siento muy sola con ese valor... la verdad es que es un aburrimiento



Al final se me escapó por un tick, pero creo que va a subir bastante. 

Teniendo en cuenta mi media de aciertos de estos últimos días yo de ti saldría corriendo del valor


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Al final se me escapó por un tick, pero creo que va a subir bastante.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta mi media de aciertos de estos últimos días yo de ti saldría corriendo del valor




Bufffff, pues para mi gusto, sube demasiado despacio... siempre menos que el conjunto del IBEX. Y cuando baja, baja bien.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Jul 2009)

El gráfico de antes está mal, me acabo de dar cuenta, la longitud de las barras no es la correcta, a ver si lo arreglo.


----------



## errozate (24 Jul 2009)

*Benditaliquidez*

Estamos impacientes de conocer tu sistema.

De momento, de acuerdo con el mismo, seguimos largos.


----------



## carvil (24 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes 

Soporte en SP 500 futuros 962.75, resistencia 973.85



Salu2


----------



## donpepito (24 Jul 2009)

Un día + ... pelotazo en DSCO....

Llevamos 68.000acs

Discovery Laboratories, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (24 Jul 2009)

Parece que hoy si que es el día del guano, vamos a ver...

Estoy de acuerdo con bentidaliquidez en que ayer el volumen fue alto y cuando eso ocurre con una subida fuerte lo que toca al día siguiente es bajar.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Jul 2009)

El gráfico, por fin, ahora está bien:


----------



## Riviera (24 Jul 2009)

Microsoft cayendo un 10%.O esto es jaque al rey o que de mi pasta se olviden para siempre.Corto en el mini en 10410 :


----------



## rosonero (24 Jul 2009)

el grágico del SP lleva congelado un rato en 969.5 : A ver hacia donde sale disparado.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Jul 2009)

Este gráfico también está mal, no hay manera, no consigo que sume las cantidades. 

Desisto.


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes.Quiero sangría.
Otro brote verde...
Confianza consumidor Michigan:
Consumer Sentiment Index in U.S. Decreased in July (Update1) - Bloomberg.com

Esto me reafirma,y creo hablar por alguno más,que los resultados de las empresas no me los trago.El consumo no despega.La demanda sigue en coma profundo.

DJI sigue sin superar con solvencia 9063.Emoción a raudales.

Saludos


----------



## donpepito (24 Jul 2009)

Yo veo una recuperación en el NASDAQ ...


----------



## rosonero (24 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes.Quiero sangría.
> Otro brote verde...
> Confianza consumidor Michigan:
> Consumer Sentiment Index in U.S. Decreased in July (Update1) - Bloomberg.com
> ...



Joer!!!!!! Con la que está cayendo y cómo se resiste a bajar y corregir. :

De nuevo corto con dos minis, también me entraron a 10410, es tan agónica la bajada que creo que me vuelvo a ir a la playa y esperaré el mensajito de salto de stop o me quedo con ellos para el lunes.


----------



## Mulder (24 Jul 2009)

Si el Stoxx baja de 2575 se abre la veda de cortos hasta el lunes.

edito: conseguido!


----------



## Kujire (24 Jul 2009)

Toy contigo DP

"alguien" está recogiendo lo sembrado, es viernes, Julio, etc.. nada de guano para hoy ...hay que llegar a 1000 recuerdan? pues eso. De cualquier forma, ya lo comentaba ayer, estábamos perdiendo punch, pero hay márgen para llegar más lejos, teniendo los 950 y estando muy arriba, sin cortos a la vista, es cuestión de que los cocos quieran comprar un poco más.

Todo calculado, piensen como cocos


----------



## rosonero (24 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si el Stoxx baja de 2575 se abre la veda de cortos hasta el lunes.



Pues venga, más cortos, empujad !!!!! que esto está a punto de caer.

Eurostoxx 2574 tocados


----------



## rosonero (24 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues venga, más cortos, empujad !!!!! que esto está a punto de caer.
> 
> Eurostoxx 2574 tocados




Mierda!!!!!!! Rebota. ::


----------



## Mulder (24 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Mierda!!!!!!! Rebota. ::



El S&P tiene ese nivel en 964.25 y aun no lo ha conseguido, pero el Stoxx suele adelantarse a los acontecimientos.


----------



## donpepito (24 Jul 2009)

La impaciencia es mala consejera... mejor estar fuera ,,,, que abrir cortos, sin objetivos claros.


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2009)

Ha pegado un buen bote en 10410 del IBEX35. Si con todo en contra hoy por los datos y resultados (desplome de MS) no lo llevan hacia abajo ....
Todavía queda inercia hacia arriba


----------



## chollero (24 Jul 2009)

El FBI detuvo a alcaldes y rabinos acusados de corrupción en Nueva Jersey | Mundo | elmundo.es

esto si son malas noticias


----------



## rosonero (24 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La impaciencia es mala consejera... mejor estar fuera ,,,, que abrir cortos, sin objetivos claros.



Hombre!!!! Si hoy no se corrige un poquito, apaga y vámonos.

*Minuto y resultado*

Eurostoxx 2572 

SP 967


----------



## rosonero (24 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El S&P tiene ese nivel en 964.25 y aun no lo ha conseguido, pero el Stoxx suele adelantarse a los acontecimientos.



Venga, estamos en camino.


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2009)

Joder, le cuesta dios y ayuda bajar ....


----------



## Kujire (24 Jul 2009)

*Breaking News ... Senado*

Tenemos las comparecencias del trio Calavera en el Comité de Financiero del Senado,

* Timothy "Manos Largas" F. Geithner, Secretary, U.S. Department of the Treasury

* Ben "Tito" S. Bernanke, Chairman, Board of Governors of the Federal Reserve System

* Sheila "LaPrima" C. Bair, FDIC

LIVE


----------



## Deudor (24 Jul 2009)

Una corrección de un 1 % hoy, no es nada.
Despues de lo que ha subido, y con la que está cayendo.
Mejor ponerse corto dentro de 15 días, estemos donde estemos.


----------



## Mulder (24 Jul 2009)

Pues ya hemos fusilado el mínimo intradiario en el Stoxx a ver si corregimos un poco por lo menos.

La tendencia es alcista pero si no tenemos una corrección sana de vez en cuando a mi me da miedo meterme largo porque en cualquier momento nos podríamos caer.


----------



## donpepito (24 Jul 2009)

Que baje lo que tenga que bajar.... mientras no me afecte demasiado a CODERE / VERTICE 360º


----------



## rosonero (24 Jul 2009)

_Vamos, no te resistas. Traga bonito, traga._ (De un episodio de Futurama )


----------



## donpepito (24 Jul 2009)

Kujire... ZGEN... tiene proyección hasta los 8.00USD ... voy a ver si recorta para entrar.


----------



## tonuel (24 Jul 2009)

Uy... que me habeis hecho.... 



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (24 Jul 2009)

Nada, no hay nada qué hacer !!!!!!!!!! Otra vez para arriba 

A vender por lo mejor en el último minuto, que cualquiera se queda abierto corto tal como está el patio.


----------



## tonuel (24 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Nada, no hay nada qué hacer !!!!!!!!!! Otra vez para arriba
> 
> *A vender por lo mejor en el último minuto, que cualquiera se queda abierto corto tal como está el patio*.








Saludos :


----------



## carvil (24 Jul 2009)

Kujire, piensas que subiremos hasta 1000? Yo no lo tengo claro todavia, cuando toquemos otra vez el máximo anual (directriz bajista de largo plazo) lo veré más claro.... de momento mantengo.



Salu2


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2009)

Lo ocurrido hoy en los últimos 40 min es la prueba clara de que el riesgo de meter cortos hoy por hoy es muy alto.
Hay mucha inercia alcista y mucho león dando a la puta tecla buy a la mínima.
Los cachondos son unos perracos porque le dejan romper unos puntos para que entren los cortos y luego a comprar como leones.


----------



## donpepito (24 Jul 2009)

Sin acritud....


----------



## Mulder (24 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Kujire, piensas que subiremos hasta 1000? Yo no lo tengo claro todavia, cuando toquemos otra vez el máximo anual (directriz bajista de largo plazo) lo veré más claro.... de momento mantengo.



No soy kujire pero yo tengo previsto llegar en el S&P a los 1333 el 25 de septiembre, así que llegar a los 1000 no me parece descabellado.


----------



## donpepito (24 Jul 2009)

A los cortos les están devolviendo los servicios prestados... por donde ellos saben...


----------



## carvil (24 Jul 2009)

Ala Mulder se ha pasado tres pueblos 


Quiero aclarar que los bulls tienen y usan cortos o piensan que se quedan mirando cuando la bolsa cae, ellos siempre ganan, son la banca LOL


P.D. Y voy largo


----------



## donpepito (24 Jul 2009)

Si, me estaba refiriendo a los posis cortas contra los bancos patrios.


----------



## carvil (24 Jul 2009)

Ya hemos comentado otras veces que cuando se posicionan los cortos en los bancos del IBEX es una señal para ponerse largo


----------



## tonuel (24 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Ya hemos comentado otras veces que cuando se posicionan los cortos en los bancos del IBEX es una señal para ponerse largo



Pues ves y cuentaselo al POP... 


*-3,13%*



Saludos


----------



## carvil (24 Jul 2009)

O al SAN y al BBVA



El POP cae por su propio peso su exposicion al ladrillo es bestial y será carnaza pienso del BBVA



Salu2


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2009)

Cuando toque corregir, al POP le van a dar ostias hasta en el carnet de identidad.
Mientras tanto, mucho cuidado que están a la que salta para joder a los más "inquietos".
Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Jul 2009)

Bueno, no me tiréis piedras, ya sé que llevo todo el día dando la lata con el gráfico, pero ya es custión de eggs.

Definitivo, cada barra representa la suma de las capitalizaciones de las empresas que presentan resultados ese día, cada color indica un sector distinto:


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2009)

guay, el que la persigue la consigue


----------



## Nico (24 Jul 2009)

Dónde estaban esos gráficos de las presentaciones de resultados con las barras sumando la capitalización ?

Estoy seguro de haberlo visto en este tema...


----------



## chollero (25 Jul 2009)

tenemos tendencia alcista muy fuerte, va a ser dificil romper esta tendencia yo creo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Jul 2009)

Hola compañeros. Llevo días sin entrar y por lo que veo sigue como siempre (manipulado). Soy bombero de Lleida y no hemos tenido una buena semana precisamente.

Recordad que esto es solo dinero.

Saludos...


----------



## chollero (26 Jul 2009)

solo dinero? es que hay algo mas importante que el dinero?


----------



## tonuel (26 Jul 2009)

chollero dijo:


> solo dinero? es que hay algo mas importante que el dinero?




¿El fútbol...? :



Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

Para mi, lo primero son mis dos hijos, luego mi madre.

Mucho cuidado ahí fuera...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (27 Jul 2009)

bueno chicos he bajado handicap

un poquito ehh no mucho, que hay que ir poco a poco


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Para mi, lo primero son mis dos hijos, luego mi madre.
> 
> Mucho cuidado ahí fuera...




Cuando se tiene, al dinero no se le da importancia...


cuando no se tiene... si...




Saludos :o


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> bueno chicos he bajado handicap
> 
> un poquito ehh no mucho, que hay que ir poco a poco



¿En qué posición quedaste...?


Y lo más importante...


¿de cuántos....?



Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola compañeros. Llevo días sin entrar y por lo que veo sigue como siempre (manipulado). Soy bombero de Lleida y no hemos tenido una buena semana precisamente.
> 
> Recordad que esto es solo dinero.
> 
> Saludos...



Normalmente ese tipo de reflexiones son propias de quien no tiene problemas de dinero,o no es consciente de tenerlos.Queda muy profundo y tal,eso si...


----------



## jovenleon (27 Jul 2009)

*Poner el dinero a trabajar para la gente*

Bernard Lietaer, economista reconocido y arquitecto del Euro es de los pocos que se atreven a hablar sin tapujos de la realidad de los sistemas monetarios convencionales, y nos plantea esta cuestión: 
Los bancos crean más del 90% del dinero en circulación (y no los gobiernos como solemos creer). Pedimos un crédito de 100.000 Euros, entonces la entidad bancaria crea los 100.000 respaldados por un contrato que nos compromete a devolver 200.000. En realidad no tiene todos los 100.000, sólo una parte, que le debe a otra entidad financiera más grande que a su vez lo ha creado con otro compromiso de pago.
A pesar de haber creado dinero basado en una deuda que crece y se acumula exponencialmente, el banco se queda más o menos tranquilo porque hemos prometido pagarle el capital más 100.000 en intereses y gastos en los próximos 20 años.
Lo que pocos se preguntan es... ¿de dónde salen esos otros 100.000 que el banco no creó? Alguno dirá que los gobiernos pueden crear dinero, entonces debe venir de ahí. El problema es que cuando los gobiernos intentan crear suficiente dinero para que todos paguen sus deudas la moneda se devalúa, creando procesos inflacionarios devastadores, como en Argentina en los '80s y destruyendo la economía real. Este no es un buen camino.
Como los ciudadanos comunes no suelen dedicarse a imprimir monedas, sólo queda una opción posible: dedicar los siguientes 20 años de nuestra vida a trabajar para encontrar la manera de sacarle a otros -directa o indirectamente- los 100.000 que nos faltan; que (no te lo pierdas!) han sido en su mayoría creados en forma de deuda, probablemente incluso por el mismo banco que nos financió a nosotros.
Nos convertimos en depredadores que se sacan los ojos unos a otros para cumplir con su promesa. El resultado es inevitable: siempre hay un ganador y un perdedor. La ley imperante es el ¡sálvese quien pueda! Se empieza a escuchar que hay que echar a inmigrantes o que el gobierno debería solucionar las cosas.
Hay quienes dicen que no tienen deudas... pero las empresas a las que les compran los productos que consumen tienen lineas de crédito y deben trasladar el coste de los intereses a sus productos. Todos pagamos intereses que van a parar a grandes entidades financieras. 
La situación se agrava a medida que -por virtud de la automatización- se hace cada vez menos necesario el trabajo para producir lo que necesitamos para vivir y más gente se suma inevitablemente al sector del desempleo. Por ejemplo cada vez hay menos cajeros/as en el tren, metro, super, menos operarios en las fábricas o el campo. El desempleo es algo que el sistema competitivo no puede solventar y que para los gobiernos -sometidos a tremendas presiones y grandes intereses- es extremadamente difícil de solucionar.
Con esta visión en mente, Bernard Lietaer nos propone a las personas de a pié generar sistemas económicos complementarios -con herramientas como la moneda social- en los que todas las personas tienen un papel, una importancia para los demás y la moneda circulante sea siempre suficiente y respaldada por el compromiso mutuo de las personas de aportar algo a los demás y de generar intercambios justos.
Como sugiere Lietaer, el dinero no es riqueza, no tiene por qué tratarse necesariamente como un activo. Ante todo el dinero es un acuerdo de intercambio.
Algunos ya estamos manos a la obra (Xarxa ECO - De la competència a la cooperació)


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (27 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿En qué posición quedaste...?
> 
> 
> Y lo más importante...
> ...



quede en la posición 30

de 72

jijiji


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Jul 2009)

Para mi, el dinero no es importante... por eso entro en bolsa. Para perderlo.


----------



## nief (27 Jul 2009)

7/27 - *close 
10,088.66 + 144.11

Nikkei sigue la fiesta llegara muy arriba la bolsa antes del nuevo ostion


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Jul 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Normalmente ese tipo de reflexiones son propias de quien no tiene problemas de dinero,o no es consciente de tenerlos.Queda muy profundo y tal,eso si...



No tengo problemas de dinero, eso es cierto. Pero enterrar a 5 compañeros y amigos la misma semana y pensar que yo podía haber sido uno de ellos, te aseguro que te hace ver las cosas desde otro prisma.

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (27 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No tengo problemas de dinero, eso es cierto. Pero enterrar a 5 compañeros y amigos la misma semana y pensar que yo podía haber sido uno de ellos, te aseguro que te hace ver las cosas desde otro prisma.
> 
> Saludos...



Mi más sincero pésame.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Para mi, el dinero no es importante... por eso entro en bolsa. Para perderlo.



Voy a entrar largo en BBVA.... 



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (27 Jul 2009)

Buenos días,
sentidas condolencias amigo LCASC


----------



## Creditopropulsado (27 Jul 2009)

Buenos días a todos y feliz semana.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Voy a entrar largo en BBVA....




Pero seguramente será otro dia... 

Por cierto...


El volumen en el SAN fuera de mercado... 75 minolles... :




Saludos


----------



## diariobolsa (27 Jul 2009)

Pues hoy esperamos la jornada en verde.
Cotizaciones IBEX. Las acciones IBEX en bolsa. Cotizacion IBEX en bolsa.Análisis IBEX. Evolución IBEX.Invertir indice IBEX.


----------



## pyn (27 Jul 2009)

Buenos días,
te acompaño en el sentimiento LCASC, debe de ser muy duro perder a compañeros.<!-- google_ad_section_end -->


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.

Mis condolencias a los familiares y amigos por la perdida de tus compañeros.

PD: ZELTIA, ampliación en camino... excusa... la FDA nos ha desmontado el xiringo!


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ZELTIA, ampliación en camino... excusa... la FDA nos ha desmontado el xiringo!




¿Sabe usted donde vive actualmente el botas...? :


Por cierto...

Otro dia los de Morgan Stanley vendiando papeles del botas a tutiplén... a ver si aciertan... :o




Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Mis condolencias a los familiares y amigos por la perdida de tus compañeros.
> 
> PD: ZELTIA, ampliación en camino... excusa... la FDA nos ha desmontado el xiringo!



Buenos días forería..

Está usted seguro de esto DP?? lo digo porque en R4 hay cortos de Zeltia...


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

Hoy han vuelto a subir el precio OBJ a 10,50€ ... algo tiene que corregir en el camino. 

Si quieres en privado te paso el nombre de la calle... vive en su mansión de SOMOSAGUAS.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Buenos días forería..
> 
> Está usted seguro de esto DP?? lo digo porque en R4 hay cortos de Zeltia...



¿dónde...? :



Saludos :o


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

Los anal-istos ya se van encargando de justificar que el mercado lo ha descontado... estamos en ESPAÑA.

NO abriría cortos en ZELTIA, de momento... lo mismo le pegan un arreón pá arriba... estos quieren dinero a toda costa.


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

El "Botas" tambien suele alternar SOMOSAGUAS con en el palacete de El Promontorio -frente a la bahía cántabra- o en la finca El Castaño, de Ciudad Real.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Jul 2009)

Pongo el enlace de la noticia de Zeltia en el expansión, es de ayer..

www.expansion.com/2009/07/26/.../1248637454.html

saliendo el rumor el domingo tiene muy buena pinta.. esperarán al día 1 de agosto para pillar a la gente en vacaciones y tal..

Tonuel, lo he visto en la lista del mercado contínuo... de todas maneras cotiza en otros mercados...


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy han vuelto a subir el precio OBJ a 10,50€ ... algo tiene que corregir en el camino.




A ver los resultados del miércoles... esta semana tengo fe en Morgan Stanley... :o




donpepito dijo:


> Si quieres en privado te paso el nombre de la calle... vive en su mansión de SOMOSAGUAS.




Es que le quiero mandar un regalito... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (27 Jul 2009)

A los buenos días!

Ya hemos cerrado el gap mañanero, ahora parece que toca indefinición, aunque con el poco volumen que tenemos a estas horas parece que nos va a tocar subir lateralmente hasta que los gringos tomen el control.

edito: Mis condolencias para LCASC.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tonuel, lo he visto en la lista del mercado contínuo... de todas maneras cotiza en otros mercados...




No se habrá confundido usted con Zardoya Otis... 



Saludos :o


----------



## Deudor (27 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> saliendo el rumor el domingo tiene muy buena pinta.. esperarán al día 1 de agosto para pillar a la gente en vacaciones y tal..



¿Buena pinta para largos o para cortos?
No estoy seguro....


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pongo el enlace de la noticia de Zeltia en el expansión, es de ayer..
> 
> www.expansion.com/2009/07/26/.../1248637454.html
> 
> ...










Prueba con este link:

Expansión.com


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> ¿Buena pinta para largos o para cortos?
> No estoy seguro....



Depende del importe de la ampliación de capital, tengo capado internet y no puedo ver bien la noticia, si alguien puede calcular el valor total de las market shares y las treasury shares pues miramos el porcentaje de la ampliación y nos hacemos a la idea de lo que tiene que caer...

Si hacen la a mpliación cortos, hasta el porcentaje de la ampliación, si amplían un 20% pues ese recorrido de bajada podemos tener... después creo que acumular y esperar a que sea verdad el detector de gripe y se nos pega un buen subidón...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Prueba con este link:
> 
> Expansión.com



Gracias DP, pero tampoco me vá...aquí son muy estrictos con la red.. la tienen muy acotada... menos mal que burbuja.info si funciona...


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Jul 2009)

Buenos días ^^!

LCASC lo siento tío... parece increíble que esas cosas pasen...

Yo ando con la demo de CMC markets. Acabo de meter un par de cortos en 982.6, evidentemente con dinero del monopoly, con cfds en el SP.

Acostumbrado a R4 que son básicos con las ordenes y demás estos tienen un poco más de miga y tienen más ordenes del tipo una anula la otra.

Voy a ir cerrando y abriendo operaciones para ir viendo los costes que es de lo que se trata y familiarizarme con el programa.

Un saludo

Edito: En Zeltia, dicen en capital bolsa que la ampliación puede ser de 21 millones de euros, el 5%. Vamos todo un chollo, chicharro, en perdidas y pidiendo más dinero.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No se habrá confundido usted con Zardoya Otis...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :o



Señor tonuel, es cierto que ahora mismo no hay, pero el viernes sí los ví disponibles...(o igual me lo imaginé, vaya usted a saber..)

De todas maneras los ascensores van pábajo, tampoco es mala idea meterle cortos no?

Saludos.


----------



## Deudor (27 Jul 2009)

21 M € que representa el 5 % del capital de la sociedad.
Bajada del 5 % pues.
Lo normal...


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

En USA se está gestando la gran megahostia... :



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> 21 M € que representa el 5 % del capital de la sociedad.
> Bajada del 5 % pues.
> Lo normal...



Eso sobre el papel, pero las ampliaciones no gustan nada a los accionistas... a no ser que sean splits con ventaja y tal...

Creo que dadas las expectativas, un 10% min puede caer... (con el dato que me das..)

Por cierto, gracias por calcularlo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Jul 2009)

Mirando ITX.MC no pensais que está para unos cortos?? no creo que los resultados de las rebajas sean muy buenos.. y está casi en maximos.... tiene pinta de pegarsela hata los 27€ si cae el IBEX... Qué opinas Tonuel?


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mirando ITX.MC no pensais que está para unos cortos?? no creo que los resultados de las rebajas sean muy buenos.. y está casi en maximos.... tiene pinta de pegarsela hata los 27€ si cae el IBEX... Qué opinas Tonuel?




A mi no me pregunte... ya sabe la respuesta... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

*Te vas a cagar botitas... *




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (27 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.
Después de una semana de soslayo, me vuelvo a mirar la bolsa y, ya con más tranquilidad, voy a intentar recuperarme de las pérdidas de hace dos semanas. Y voy a escribiros algo, que me encuentro con ganas.

Curiosamente, el sistema que vengo usando desde hace más de diez años sobre el DAX sigue girado a la baja, aumentando el Draw-Down de forma espectacular. Es un sistema a largo plazo que ofrece tres o cuatro entradas al año y que viene ofreciendo una rentabilidad de un 25%-35% anual. He repasado manualmente los indicadores implicados en el sistema, a ver si algo andaba mal y me estaba dando una entrada falsa, pero no, el sistema funciona bien y está girado a la baja desde hace aproximadamente diez días.
Con el Stoxx la cosa cambia. El sistema de largo plazo, similar al del DAX con alguna modificación, se giró igualmente a la baja en las mismas fechas, pero ahora está fuera. Por indicadores se volverá a girar a la baja en breve, pero de momento está fuera.

Todo esto me hace pensar en los motivos que han originado esta subida y que no son otros que los que a los señores de Goldman & Cía les ha salido de las narices. Por el motivo que sea, se ha decidido subir la bolsa hasta el mil y pico del S&P y ahí estamos. Yo jamás había visto así al mercado. Y llevo ya algún tiempo operando. Los barridos de cortos en el DAX nunca los había visto tan a lo bestia como estos últimos días. Se ha hecho muchísimo daño a la gente que iba vendida en futuros y parece que se va a seguir así hasta llegar a donde quieren.

Se atisban noticias interesantes en el futuro. Mis contactos tipo Kujire ya empiezan a hablar sin tapujos de lo que están haciendo los de la cuadrilla de Goldman con el mercado. Parece ser que ya está en marcha una modificación de la regulación de ciertas operaciones automáticas que daría al traste con el sistema de ganancias de muchos operadores. Por otra parte, si bien la gente está operando larga en bolsa ahora mismo, nadie se termina de creer esta subida. Hay que pensar que lo de la crisis parece que sí que es verdad y un S&P en los 1.000 puntos sería como decirle a la gente que todo ha sido una bromita de mal gusto.

En mi opinión, si es que sirve de algo después de la metedura de pata de la otra semana, los índices van a corregir bastante, no sé si para volver a subir o para hundirse en el abismo, pero la corrección que empezará hoy o dentro de un par de días va a ser muy fuerte. Un mínimo de 100 puntos en el Stoxx para empezar con la fiesta no se los quita nadie de encima. Ya veremos si antes no tenemos la traca final típica de estos excesos alcistas, pero yo me cudaría ya muy mucho de tener nada en cartera en estos momentos. Aunque sólo sea por lo que pueda pasar.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> En mi opinión, si es que sirve de algo después de la metedura de pata de la otra semana, los índices van a corregir bastante, no sé si para volver a subir o para hundirse en el abismo, pero la corrección que empezará hoy o dentro de un par de días va a ser muy fuerte. Un mínimo de 100 puntos en el Stoxx para empezar con la fiesta no se los quita nadie de encima. Ya veremos si antes no tenemos la traca final típica de estos excesos alcistas, pero yo me cudaría ya muy mucho de tener nada en cartera en estos momentos. Aunque sólo sea por lo que pueda pasar.




Espero que usted esté sentado a mi lado cuando llegue el momento... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

Viendo las posis y las comprar de hoy en CODERE... muy probable que toquemos los 5,69€ o nos vamos a los 5,40€ 

ZELTIA ha lanzado un globo sonda... con la noticia de la ampliación... deberían de haber esperado hasta SEPTIEMBRE, mucho me temo que ya saben de antemano que YONDELIS no será aprobado por la FDA.

Otra opción... que es la que gusta a los peq inv... es una BUYOUT... de JNJ.... lo del test GRIPE-A .... son para distraer al personal y su efecto ha sido positivo, con las últimas subidas.


----------



## Mulder (27 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> En USA se está gestando la gran megahostia... :



Yo también lo diría pero no me parece buena idea hacer pronósticos.


----------



## Speculo (27 Jul 2009)

Wataru_, he estado leyendo lo que has ido poniendo de las operaciones con índices y creo que estás algo equivocado.
Las operaciones con futuros del Stoxx no son tan amplias como dices. Tienes un multiplicador de 10 euros por punto y unas comisiones, en R4, de 16 euros por contrato.
El futuro del S&P, el mini, fluctúa a 12,50 dólares por cuarto y unas comisiones de 30 dólares por contrato.

A mi parecer, CMC Markets es lo mismo que IG Markets. La operativa es la misma y las horquillas de entrada y de fluctuación son demasiado altas comparadas con los futuros. Eso sin tener en cuenta los barridos de posiciones nocturnas. Yo creo que para operar con índice, lo mejor es irse directamente a los contratos originales y dejarse de tonterías híbridas totalmente manipulables por el market maker que las pone en circulación.


----------



## Mulder (27 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Después de una semana de soslayo, me vuelvo a mirar la bolsa y, ya con más tranquilidad, voy a intentar recuperarme de las pérdidas de hace dos semanas. Y voy a escribiros algo, que me encuentro con ganas.
> 
> Curiosamente, el sistema que vengo usando desde hace más de diez años sobre el DAX sigue girado a la baja, aumentando el Draw-Down de forma espectacular. Es un sistema a largo plazo que ofrece tres o cuatro entradas al año y que viene ofreciendo una rentabilidad de un 25%-35% anual. He repasado manualmente los indicadores implicados en el sistema, a ver si algo andaba mal y me estaba dando una entrada falsa, pero no, el sistema funciona bien y está girado a la baja desde hace aproximadamente diez días.
> ...



Añado que yo veo al Stoxx alrededor del 2666 antes de esa caida. No será la primera, solo será el entreno para la segunda que será algo más fuerte y desde algo más arriba.

Y sin embargo creo que seguiremos subiendo muy fuerte tras las correcciones.


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

Hay que seguir aportando confianza en los mercados, no es posible volver a los 6.xxx este año.

Si es cierto que aunque yo voy largo, sobre todo en USA, cuando consiga mis objetivos, me tomaré un respiro.


----------



## Deudor (27 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> En mi opinión, si es que sirve de algo después de la metedura de pata de la otra semana, los índices van a corregir bastante, no sé si para volver a subir o para hundirse en el abismo, pero la corrección que empezará hoy o dentro de un par de días va a ser muy fuerte. Un mínimo de 100 puntos en el Stoxx para empezar con la fiesta no se los quita nadie de encima. Ya veremos si antes no tenemos la traca final típica de estos excesos alcistas, pero yo me cudaría ya muy mucho de tener nada en cartera en estos momentos. Aunque sólo sea por lo que pueda pasar.



Al análisis de lo que ha pasado, hay que añadirle un poco de lógica:
- En el caso de que realmente haya habido una manipulación del mercado, el artífice debe de ser más poderoso que G. Sachs incluso. No quita que GS esté en el ajo, pero con más apoyos.
- En el caso de que alguien haya trazado este plan, es muy poderoso, y lo ha realizado para algo, entre otras : Ganar dinero.
- En el caso de que alguién haya manipulado las bolsas, ¿Donde quiere llegar? ¿un 11 % en 10 días y ya está? ¿Cambiar la tendencia a largo? ¿fundir a los cortos, y avisar de que dicha operativa puede ser peligrosa? ¿Poner la bolsa al servicio de traders expertos y chartistas?

Mi opinión, es igual que la tuya, desconfío. Pero esto está hecho con la alevosía de saber lo que se hace y la nocturnidad de la época estival. Se quiere aprovechar el broteverdismo que se quiere vender desde las instituciones, con las mejoras maquilladas de las instituciones financieras debido al exceso de liquidez. Creo que el verano va a ser todo igual. ¿Será en Octubre? Si en el tercer trimestre esto se mantiene nos tendremos que esperar a enero-febrero.


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Jul 2009)

DPepito! Se me olvidaba... ayer vi en algunos foros un pdf con fechas de la FDA sobre aprobaciones y test...

ALXA ; RIGL ; FACT

Échales un ojo a estas please y dime que te parecen para entrar.
Sino lo tienes ahora busco donde vi el pdf, pero recuerdo que fue en el foro de expansión.

Un saludo

Speculo; Gracias por el comentario, pero 50 dolares por punto en el Sp me parece una barbaridad más el coste del contrato.
Ahora estoy mirando lo de los cfds y son 9 dolares por punto... asumible y puedo abrir cuantos quiera...
He leído opiniones y al parecer no tiene demasiado que ver en cuanto operativa los de IG con estos... eso espero de momento voy a estar 1 semana haciendo pruebas y viendo costes.

Estoy realmente aburrido de que acierte en la dirección y la acción no se mueva o vaya en sentido contrario...
Ya veremos como me va... si al final me mudo ... 
Os iré contando.


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

Gracias... voy a echarle un vistazo, luego.

Saludos,
DP!


----------



## rosonero (27 Jul 2009)

Buenos días !!!!

Esta semana me he prometido no entrar a cortos con minis, bueno... _ni con minis ni con na_. Solo sigo ganando en el juego virtual de Rankia con sesudas operaciones como comprar el lunes pasado BBVA, SAN y MAP. De lunes a lunes 6.5 % de plusvalías, no sé si reir o llorar. :

Bueno os dejo que me voy a buscar mi nuevo coche familiar, (el passat edition plus 110 que anuncian de oferta) ¡¡¡¡ que gran excusa la del hijo para cambiar el trasto de mi mujer que ya tenía 16 añitos!!!

Suerte y ojito.


----------



## Speculo (27 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Añado que yo veo al Stoxx alrededor del 2666 antes de esa caida. No será la primera, solo será el entreno para la segunda que será algo más fuerte y desde algo más arriba.
> 
> Y sin embargo creo que seguiremos subiendo muy fuerte tras las correcciones.



Por fibos, si es que valen de algo en el momento actual, y si suponemos que la subida actual es una corrección a la caída de may-08 -- mar-09, quedarían el 50% y el 61.8% de la pauta, aproximadamente los 2.685 y 3.100, más o menos el valor que tú indicas como primer objetivo y una continuación de las subidas, como tú bien dices después. El primer objetivo, los 38.2% ya se han conseguido con la superación del 2.600. Es por esto que el último movimiento al alza ya queda agotado tras esta subida y ahora mismo tocaría corregir. No sé si mucho o poco, pero tocaría corrección a partir de ya mismo. Tras esta, nos iríamos a cubrir los siguientes objetivos, primero los 2.685 y después los 3.100.
Si uno se está atento a los posibles giros y confirmaciones, se pueden arrancar unos buenos pellizcos sin necesidad de estar operando en intradía. Eso sí, los stops han de ser lo suficientemente alargados como para permitir este tipo de operativas swing. Hablo de poner unos filtros de 75 puntos en el stoxx y no asustarse de lo que haga. Aunque ya aviso que yo hace diez días me comí 80 puntos de subida en el stoxx y me quedé con una cara de lelo como hacía años que no se me quedaba.
También hay que pensar mucho en que, si las pérdidas de algunos de por aquí ya van siendo abultadas, lo mejor es cerrar, esperar giros y arriesgar con otro tipo de futuros, como el mini-S&P, donde el beneficio sería algo mayor.

Lo que venga después de todo esto no quiero ni pensarlo.


----------



## Mulder (27 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> También hay que pensar mucho en que, si las pérdidas de algunos de por aquí ya van siendo abultadas, lo mejor es cerrar, esperar giros y arriesgar con otro tipo de futuros, como el mini-S&P, donde el beneficio sería algo mayor.
> 
> Lo que venga después de todo esto no quiero ni pensarlo.



Yo si que tengo pérdidas por eso estoy fuera de mercado hasta que lo tenga mucho más claro que ahora. También me he dedicado, como tu, a revisar estrategias y hacer algún pequeño cambio en mis sistemas.

Si mis datos de hoy son fiables, tras la apertura de los gringos nos iremos hacia el objetivo del 979, estemos donde estemos, si vamos por arriba tocarán cortos, si vamos por abajo largos.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

Morgan Stanley sigue empapelando a BYM y MVR...


Se ve que las gacelas siguen teniendo ganas de comer, habrá que esperar... :o




Saludos


----------



## javso (27 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Añado que yo veo al Stoxx alrededor del 2666 antes de esa caida. No será la primera, solo será el entreno para la segunda que será algo más fuerte y desde algo más arriba.
> 
> Y sin embargo creo que seguiremos subiendo muy fuerte tras las correcciones.



Asi que, traduciendo, el stoxx va a subir para caer, pero luego subirá un poco más para volver a caer mas fuerte, aunque al final subirá. 

Si con todos los sistemas habidos y por haber en la bolsa casi nadie "acierta" en el sentido literal de la palabra (o sea, descontando a los que no aciertan, sino que "saben" o manipulan), no te parece que eso ya es rizar el rizo un poco?

Parece que se respira un ambiente de "vamos a subir hasta septiembre lentamente, expectantes, y luego veremos si la crisis sigue siendo tan gorda como parecía o al final se ha quedado en menos". Y en estas condiciones, si no hay nada que la haga bajar, seguirá subiendo hasta que termine el verano, o así lo veo yo.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

javso dijo:


> Y en estas condiciones, si no hay nada que la haga bajar, seguirá subiendo hasta que termine el verano, o así lo veo yo.



Ellos también saben muy bien lo que piensa usted... sin acritud y tal... 


Saludos


----------



## javso (27 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ellos también saben muy bien lo que piensa usted... sin acritud y tal...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Pero yo se que lo saben, por eso estoy fuera


----------



## Speculo (27 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Speculo; Gracias por el comentario, pero 50 dolares por punto en el Sp me parece una barbaridad más el coste del contrato.
> Ahora estoy mirando lo de los cfds y son 9 dolares por punto... asumible y puedo abrir cuantos quiera...
> He leído opiniones y al parecer no tiene demasiado que ver en cuanto operativa los de IG con estos... eso espero de momento voy a estar 1 semana haciendo pruebas y viendo costes.



A ver, si dogo que te equivocas es por esto mismo de los 50 dólares. La fultuación mínima del futuro del mini es de 0.25. Es decir, tienes cuatro puntos a 12.50 dólares hasta llegar a cubrir todo el punto de subida. Y 50 dólares son 35 euros, no te olvides. Unos 9 euros por cuarto de punto, que al final no deja de ser un pipo como el de CMC.

En cuanto a CMC vs. IG. No sé qué es lo que te habrán dicho, pero yo he trabajado con los dos y son la misma mierda. Ten en cuenta que, al final, no son más que creadores de mercado que controlan su propio producto y que te van a sacar más que con un contrato normal, ya sea en horquillas, comisiones, o lo que sea...

Yo llevo ya algún tiempo operando con futuros y la experiencia es que, siempre que puedas operar con el contrato original, hazlo.


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> A ver, si dogo que te equivocas es por esto mismo de los 50 dólares. La fultuación mínima del futuro del mini es de 0.25. Es decir, tienes cuatro puntos a 12.50 dólares hasta llegar a cubrir todo el punto de subida. Y 50 dólares son 35 euros, no te olvides. Unos 9 euros por cuarto de punto, que al final no deja de ser un pipo como el de CMC.
> 
> Yo llevo ya algún tiempo operando con futuros y la experiencia es que, siempre que puedas operar con el contrato original, hazlo.



Speculo, perdona que sea tan obtuso, pero no lo entiendo. Dices, la fluctuación mínima es de 0.25= 12.5 dolares ¿Correcto?. Pero hay jornadas que el SP se mueve 20 puntos= 1000 dolares, ¿sigue siendo eso correcto? más comisiones...

Para mi eso es un pasote... y a la mínima me dejan temblando.
Con cfds la orquilla es 0.50 puntos, pero el punto es 9 dolares osea 4.50 por movimiento.

Creo que tu me estas explicando algo que no veo claro porque de futuros no tengo ni idea...

Estamos de acuerdo en que sería mejor ir directamente a la fuente... pero con esos precios ni me lo planteo.

Con euroxtoxx estamos en las mismas... aún peor ya que el punto son 50 euros...

Un saludo y please tenme paciencia y explicame...


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

El botas y las gacelas manteniendo la cotización del SAN...

*
¿Qué está pasando don Emilio...?* :



Saludos


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2009)

Está muy claro que parte de la última subida ha estado totalmente manipulada (véase numerito de la HCH, volumen ridículo, broteverdismo a saco, ....).
Están haciendo todo lo posible para que "otros" vengan al calor del nuevo paradigma y se lleven todo el papelón que deben soltar GS, FED and company porque las plusvalía latentes que poseen son de órdago.
Al final, lo cierto es que la crisis ha sido cierta y real, los balances han quedado tocados y la verdadera crisis del consumo llegará en breve porque hay parados a saco y los ocupados estamos acojonados por lo que pudiera venir.
Terminará viniendo el ostión sin duda y el que tenga la habilidad de cogerlo a tiempo va a ganar una buena pasta. Hasta ese momento, mucha precaución porque se tiene que tomar su tiempo para formar la pauta de vuelta


----------



## Mulder (27 Jul 2009)

¿Alguien me puede decir un buen lugar donde poner imágenes que no sea imageshack?

Voy a subir por primera vez y sin que sirva de precedente un gráfico propio


----------



## Mulder (27 Jul 2009)

Bueno da lo mismo, ya la subí a Imageshack a ver que tal va:







Espero que no corte mucho la estética del foro.

El gráfico no tiene explicación si sabes que es un fibo.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

Por un momento me pareció ver los 10600... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

10.602,7 para ser + exacto.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 10.602,7 para ser + exacto.



MS ha dejado de vender... y eso no me gusta... 



Saludos


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2009)

Ese volumen de la última semana da yuyu.
Eso sí la pinta del gráfico es clara como pocas.
En mi caso wait and see y a la espera de tener mayor confianza (lo veo demasiado manipulado).
Gracias


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

Estamos a un escaso 4% de tocar los esperados 11.000 .... se va a cumplir mi objetivo antes de final d mes¿?¿?¿?


----------



## Mulder (27 Jul 2009)

Bueno el gráfico si requiere una pequeña explicación, los fibos están trazados según los 'golpes' de volumen del indicador de abajo, si un golpe de volumen sigue el movimiento anterior se elimina.


----------



## Tupper (27 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El botas y las gacelas manteniendo la cotización del SAN...
> 
> *
> ¿Qué está pasando don Emilio...?* :
> ...



Buenos días al hilo:

Es increible lo que está ocurriendo. No me hubiese imaginado que este rally iba a durar tanto.

San a 9.72€. :


----------



## Uxo (27 Jul 2009)

Por lo que veo a más de uno se le ha pasado el arroz con la bolsa.
La espera continua


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

Una pregunta para los echadores de lineas...

¿Próximo nivel de entrada en el SAN... 10600, 10800, 11000, 20000 del ibex...? 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

Uxo dijo:


> Por lo que veo a más de uno se le ha pasado el arroz con la bolsa.
> La espera continua




El que no espera es el banco... suerte con sus inversiones inmobiliarias hamijo... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

En marzo, estuvimos en la fase negación de la subida... muchos no entramos... todos los días, esperando la corrección... desde abril -mediados- he cambiado de táctica...... por qué nos empeñamos en dejar correr estas oportunidades....???? cuando el BOTAS campa a sus anchas por el IBEX... no hay nadie que le haga caer.


----------



## Speculo (27 Jul 2009)

Este es el gráfico con los fibos desde mayo que te comentaba ...





Se puede observar cómo se ha rebotado justo en el 23,60% del retroceso, se ha superado el 38,20% y ahora lo más factible pudiera ser que se fuera al retroceso del 50% para caer fuerte y luego alcanzar ya los 3.000. Con alguna corrección intermedia que debería empezar ya mismo porque si no, no sé hasta donde va a llegar esto con tanta subida.

Parece un poco temerario pensar que el Stoxx va a subir 400 puntos sin despeinarse, pero es que lleva casi 1.000 desde marzo y aquí no pasa nada. Así que es consecuente pensar que el objetivo del Stoxx a medio plazo son los 3.000 puntos si no pasa nada raro.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En marzo, estuvimos en la fase negación de la subida... muchos no entramos... todos los días, esperando la corrección... desde abril -mediados- he cambiado de táctica...... por qué nos empeñamos en dejar correr estas oportunidades....???? cuando el BOTAS campa a sus anchas por el IBEX... no hay nadie que le haga caer.



*Largo en BBVA a 10,32€...* :


Va a ver usted lo que es caer... :


ibex +1460 puntos con el down




Saludos


----------



## Vercingetorix (27 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En marzo, estuvimos en la fase negación de la subida... muchos no entramos... todos los días, esperando la corrección...



¿En Marzo?

Aun recuerdo q me llamaron de todo en Octubre o Noviembre (de 2008) cuando dije q era momento para entrar.. y aqui la gente diciendo q el Ibex iba a bajar de los 6.000 puntos (incluso algunos decian q podia bajar hasta los 4.000).

Y cuando yo sostenia q el Ibex podria llegar a establecerse en torno a 9.000 - 10.000 puntos a medio plazo... ni te cuento

Yo ya aprendi q lo q sucede en este hilo es q hay mucha gente deseando q la cosa vaya mal, y trasladan sus DESEOS a la REALIDAD, y siempre estan diciendo: "Esto se prepara para bajar aun mas" o "Es el rebote del gato muerto" o el tipico "Mas dura sera la caida".

Yo solo me baso en mi experiencia en bolsa desde el año 88 q compre mis primeras acciones (del Banco Bilbao, q recuerdos...).

Lo dije antes, y lo digo ahora. De la misma forma q la Bolsa cayó antes q la crisis se notara en la economia real, ahora esta subiendo, y eso es preludio de q lo peor de la crisis ha pasado, y en unos meses se iniciara una leve recuperacion. Obviamente, ni el Ibex va a volver a los 16.000 puntos, ni la economia va a volver al niverl de fuerza y crecimiento de hace 2 años... pero será un alivio


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Lo dije antes, y lo digo ahora. De la misma forma q la Bolsa cayó antes q la crisis se notara en la economia real, ahora esta subiendo, y *eso es preludio de q lo peor de la crisis ha pasado, y en unos meses se iniciara una leve recuperacion*. Obviamente, ni el Ibex va a volver a los 16.000 puntos, ni la economia va a volver al niverl de fuerza y crecimiento de hace 2 años... pero será un alivio









Saludos


----------



## xavigomis (27 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Saludos



Tonuel un poquito de mal gusto tu mensaje (y si, yo tb voy corto).

No hay que confundir los deseos de uno con la realidad, más cuando hay muchos euros de por medio.


----------



## Speculo (27 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Speculo, perdona que sea tan obtuso, pero no lo entiendo. Dices, la fluctuación mínima es de 0.25= 12.5 dolares ¿Correcto?. Pero hay jornadas que el SP se mueve 20 puntos= 1000 dolares, ¿sigue siendo eso correcto? más comisiones...
> 
> Para mi eso es un pasote... y a la mínima me dejan temblando.
> Con cfds la orquilla es 0.50 puntos, pero el punto es 9 dolares osea 4.50 por movimiento.
> ...



Nada, que te explico lo que sea. El objetivo es que no nos roben más de lo que lo hacen ya... 

Para empezar, el punto del Futuro del EuroStoxx son 10 euros.

Con el mini-S&P la fluctuación mínima son .25 puntos. 12.5 dólares/9 euros, si no me equivoco. Y claro que algún día sube 20 puntos, pero eso es un 2%-3% de subida. Y no es lo normal. Teniendo en cuenta que tu especulación es a muy corto plazo, no creo que estuvieras jugando con más margen que 5-6 puntos, que son 20-25 pipos (200/250 euros por contrato). El S&P no suele subir 5 puntos en tres minutos a no ser que pase algo raro. Puedes equivocar la tendencia, evidentemente, pero para eso tienes los stops. En operaciones con futuros y en intradía, el margen del stop por pérdidas tiene que situarse, como mucho a 10/15 pipos (100/150 euros por contrato). Si salta, se entra en otra operación. En operaciones a largo plazo, el stop ya va al gusto, pero sí que tendría que ser de 90/100 pipos como mínimo, que serían tus 1.000 euros.

Yo creo que, a la larga, operar con CFDs es más caro que operar directamente con contratos. Con los primeros tienes la ventaja de que puedes partir el contrato y operar con la mitad de exposición y riesgo, pero al final terminas confiándote y metes cantidades de contratos equivalentes a los originales, con unas comisiones mucho mayores y unas condiciones de mercado claramente desfavorables, pues no es el mercado real y una salida a mercado te puede suponer de tres a cinco pipos de margen para el broker, en la entrada y en la salida. Y eso si no estamos hablando de stops garantizados, que ya es de risa. Esto último no te lo dicen, pero te lo digo yo que lo he vivido en mis carnes. En el futuro es muy complicado que el salto de un stop te suponga una fluctuación de más de uno o dos pipos, pues la orden de stop es una orden real a mercado que no es introducida por tu broker.

No sé si me he explicado bien, pero pregunta todo lo que quieras si no te queda claro.


----------



## Vercingetorix (27 Jul 2009)

tonuel, mucho gif de los Simpson, pero desde q yo llevo aqui tu lklevas unos cuantos owned de categoria, empezando por lo q yo he indicado en mi anterior post, q tu eras de los de "El Ibex va a caer por debajo de 6.000"

Al menos eres entretenido, no como otros...


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> Tonuel un poquito de mal gusto tu mensaje (y si, yo tb voy corto).
> 
> No hay que confundir los deseos de uno con la realidad, más cuando hay muchos euros de por medio.




A mi me gustaria que la crisis fuera un espejismo y a partir de ahora despegaramos hasta el infinito y más allá... ganaria n veces lo que pudiera hacerlo con la bolsa... :


Pero va a ser que no... no confunda deseo con realidad... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> tonuel, mucho gif de los Simpson, pero desde q yo llevo aqui tu lklevas unos cuantos owned de categoria, empezando por lo q yo he indicado en mi anterior post, q tu eras de los de "El Ibex va a caer por debajo de 6.000"
> 
> Al menos eres entretenido, no como otros...




Exactamente caerá por debajo de los 3000... apúnteselo bien para cuando llegue el momento... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

tengo plusvas con el BBVA... 



Saludos


----------



## Vercingetorix (27 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Exactamente caerá por debajo de los 3000... apúnteselo bien para cuando llegue el momento...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Segun ud ese momento ya era en Diciembre, luego en Enero, luego en Febrero... estamos casi en Agosto y la Bolsa ha subido incluso más de lo q yo predije.

Lo q sabe ud de Bolsa ya me lo ha demostrado este ultimo año, q es cuando hay q demostrar las cosas. Pq en epocas de bonanza q la Bolsa sube y sube y sube cada año... hasta el más tonto sabe predecirla.

Es en e´pocas de zozobra y crisis cuando se ve realmente quien tiene experiencia y conocimientos, y quien no es mas q un tonto util


----------



## Tupper (27 Jul 2009)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> ¿En Marzo?
> 
> Aun recuerdo q me llamaron de todo en Octubre o Noviembre (de 2008) cuando dije q era momento para entrar.. y aqui la gente diciendo q el Ibex iba a bajar de los 6.000 puntos (incluso algunos decian q podia bajar hasta los 4.000).
> 
> ...



Muchos esperábamos un rebote, pero ni tan pronto ni de esa magnitud y desde luego no tan prolongado.

Veo muy, muy difícil perforar los niveles de marzo. Aunque vuelva a caer en otoño no será a ese nivel.

De todas formas creo que meterse ahora mismo es un error a corto y medio plazo.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Segun ud ese momento ya era en Diciembre, luego en Enero, luego en Febrero... estamos casi en Agosto y la Bolsa ha subido incluso más de lo q yo predije.
> 
> Lo q sabe ud de Bolsa ya me lo ha demostrado este ultimo año, q es cuando hay q demostrar las cosas. Pq en epocas de bonanza q la Bolsa sube y sube y sube cada año... hasta el más tonto sabe predecirla.
> 
> Es en e´pocas de zozobra y crisis cuando se ve realmente quien tiene experiencia y conocimientos, y quien no es mas q un tonto util




Si lo tuviera delante se comeria sus palabras... 



Saludos


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2009)

Mucha euforia se ve por estos lares en estos momentos ...... va llegando el momento.

No conviene olvidar que al igual que el desplomes de inicios de 2009 fue exagerado, igual de desproporcionado ha sido este rebote. Si a esto le sumas que el volumen ha sido ridículo ........

Están exagerando el movimiento aprovechando la época estival con poca pasta (aunque también estoy seguro que si hubiesen necesitado meter más pasta, lo hubieran hecho).

La euforia es mala consejera en esto de los mercados financieros. Aís que mucho cuidado tanto al alza como a la baja.


----------



## pyn (27 Jul 2009)

A mi no me gusta nadar contracorriente y no entiendo hacer trading diario jugándosela contra-tendencia, sabiendo que yendo por donde marcan los grandes, se puede estar sacando dinero.


----------



## xavigomis (27 Jul 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Mucha euforia se ve por estos lares en estos momentos ...... va llegando el momento.
> 
> No conviene olvidar que al igual que el desplomes de inicios de 2009 fue exagerado, igual de desproporcionado ha sido este rebote. Si a esto le sumas que el volumen ha sido ridículo ........
> 
> ...



La noticia va siendo hoy ha subido menos de un 1,X%... pq ultimamente lleva un ritmo infernal. Pero día tras día sigue sorprendiéndonos (a algunos sólo).


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2009)

y puede seguir subiendo pero a estos nivel y a esta velocidad, el ratio riesgo / rentabilidad en una posición compradora a corto plazo da más que miedo.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

Hoy el ibex está tocado de muerte... :



Saludos


----------



## Vercingetorix (27 Jul 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Mucha euforia se ve por estos lares en estos momentos ...... va llegando el momento.
> 
> No conviene olvidar que al igual que el desplomes de inicios de 2009 fue exagerado, igual de desproporcionado ha sido este rebote. Si a esto le sumas que el volumen ha sido ridículo ........
> 
> ...




Yo no veo euforia por ningun lado. Dije en Octubre o Noviembre, q el Ibex se iba a estabilizar seguramente en torno a los 9.000 - 10.000 en unos meses... Y lo sigo manteniendo.

Yo no espero q de aqui a final de año llegue a 11.200 o asi, a lo mejor puede tocar los 11.000, luego bajar de nuevo a 10.000, y asi continuamente.

Lo q esta claro es q los q esperaban q el Ibez llegara a 6.000 o menos en Enero o Febrero... pues han perdido una buena oportunidad de haberse metido dentro


----------



## Tupper (27 Jul 2009)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Lo q esta claro es q ... han perdido una buena oportunidad de haberse metido dentro



No hurgues más en la herida hombre. Somos muy conscientes de ello, sin acritud 

Ha sido una oportunidad me atrevería a decir que única en la vida orquestada por los chicos de Goldman y cía con fondos públicos.

Pero ni mucho menos es este el final de la película. 

De momento como decía Livermore, the trend is your friend, de momento...


----------



## Vercingetorix (27 Jul 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> No hurgues más en la herida hombre. Somos muy conscientes de ello, sin acritud




No era mi intencion, mil perdones.

No obstante, yo creo q para ir a largo (meter un dinerillo ahí, y olvidarse de él por unos años), sigue siendo un buen momento


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2009)

Tupper dijo:


> Ha sido una oportunidad me atrevería a decir que única en la vida orquestada por los chicos de Goldman y cía con fondos públicos.
> 
> Pero ni mucho menos es este el final de la película.



Efectivamente, una crisis de esta magnitud no puede acabar así de rápido y de esta forma. Aunque nos haya tocado vivir estos momentos excepcionales en el mercado, sería una broma (demasiado manipulada) que esto se acabara así pronto.

Eso sí, parece que en este ciclo bajista hemos visto ya los mínimos pero de ahí a que no haya pasada nada ...... pues como que no.


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2009)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> No era mi intencion, mil perdones.
> 
> No obstante, yo creo q para ir a largo (meter un dinerillo ahí, y olvidarse de él por unos años), sigue siendo un buen momento



Mira que no lo veo ... ni siendo un banquero optimista (edito: en un periodo de 2-3 años como mínimo)


----------



## Tupper (27 Jul 2009)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> No era mi intencion, mil perdones.
> 
> No obstante, yo creo q para ir a largo (meter un dinerillo ahí, y olvidarse de él por unos años), sigue siendo un buen momento



A largo, sin duda. 

Yo sólo desaconsejo a corto y medio desde mi humilde experiencia.


----------



## Antiprofeta (27 Jul 2009)

La verdad es que con la pestilente arrogancia de aquellos que aseguraban que el ibex bajaría a los 5.000, vistos los resultados, dan ganas de inflarlos a hostias a todos. Por tontos y por inútiles. Que mal haya esta tierra para parir semejantes bocazas de poca monta.


----------



## pyn (27 Jul 2009)

Bueno bueno, el cuento no ha acabado eh... que como se está remarcando desde hace mucho tiempo, toda esta subida está siendo con un volumen irrisorio. Esto es un guerra, y vivimos una simple batalla.


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2009)

Antiprofeta dijo:


> La verdad es que con la pestilente arrogancia de aquellos que aseguraban que el ibex bajaría a los 5.000, vistos los resultados, dan ganas de inflarlos a hostias a todos. Por tontos y por inútiles. Que mal haya esta tierra para parir semejantes bocazas de poca monta.



Sin hacer de abogado del diablo (yo nunca pensé que caería hasta 5.000 ni siquiera hasta los 6.600 donde bajó) pero su comentario sobra además de ser oportunista.


----------



## Mulder (27 Jul 2009)

Uxo dijo:


> Por lo que veo a más de uno se le ha pasado el arroz con la bolsa.
> La espera continua



Si el gráfico que he puesto antes es cierto se podría entrar ahora pero no se podría durar mucho tiempo dentro antes de que viniera una corrección, el momento más propicio para entrar, siempre que el gráfico que he puesto antes sea correcto (insisto), será cuando termine la corrección que empezará a finales de septiembre.

Aun queda recorrido para entrar largo ahora pero para estar poco tiempo y ganarse unas pelillas.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

*El ibex caerá por debajo de los 3000 puntos... he dicho...*


Hay que ver la cantidad de tontos del culo que aparecen a la mínima... :o


Saludos


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si el gráfico que he puesto antes es cierto se podría entrar ahora pero no se podría durar mucho tiempo dentro antes de que viniera una corrección, el momento más propicio para entrar, siempre que el gráfico que he puesto antes sea correcto (insisto), será cuando termine la corrección que empezará a finales de septiembre.
> 
> Aun queda recorrido para entrar largo ahora pero para estar poco tiempo y ganarse unas pelillas.



mejor que baje un poquillo porque el día menos pensado van a pegar un modisco al gráfico


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

Antiprofeta dijo:


> La verdad es que con la pestilente arrogancia de aquellos que aseguraban que el ibex bajaría a los 5.000, vistos los resultados, dan ganas de inflarlos a hostias a todos. Por tontos y por inútiles. Que mal haya esta tierra para parir semejantes bocazas de poca monta.




A ti si que te inflaria yo a hostias... :o



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Jul 2009)

Parece que están los ánimos caldeados.. tranquilos hombre,, aquí acudimos todos a compartir información y opiniones, por lo que opinen unos u otros no nos tenemos que alterar, y no por sus comentariso ganamos/perdemos dinero, si no más bien por nuestros actos, así que si alguien no se metió en bbva cuando estaba a 5,00 tampoco hay que mandar a la mierda a quien dijo que bajaba más, o alguien que se quedara pillado..

Las inversiones son responsabilidad de cada uno.

Yo, analizando en SAn, tenía previsto ponerme corto en 8,40 porque veía ya irreal esta cotización por fundamentales, pero fui prudente y esperém ahora estoy largo en desde 9,56 y creo que va a llegar a los 11,00€, pero con un stop puesto bien ajustado.

De momento me va bien, y es porque hay que estar abiero a cambiar el chip rápido. aquí estamos para ganar dinero, no para ver quien la tiene más larga.

Saludos cordiales a todos.


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo, analizando en SAn, tenía previsto ponerme corto en 8,40 porque veía ya irreal esta cotización por fundamentales, pero fui prudente y esperém ahora estoy largo en desde 9,56 y creo que va a llegar a los 11,00€, *pero con un stop puesto bien ajustado*.



Ahí le has dado. Suerte


----------



## xavigomis (27 Jul 2009)

Tonuel, ni tu ni nadie está en posesión de la verdad. Porque no compartan tus planteamientos no deberías de dirigirte a ellos con comentarios despectivos o insultos. Merecen el mismo respeto y consideración que tu en sus opiniones. Deberías de ser más considerado, pues como ya te han recordado anteriormente, los owneds que podrías haberte llevado son antológicos y nadie te ha faltado por ello. Dijiste tu opinión, te equivocaste (a día de hoy es así) y sigues aquí profetizando y dando tus opiniones, que TU ves como verdades absolutas, pero que a DIA DE HOY distan mucho de ser una realidad. El futuro pocos lo conocen y menos lo intuyen, pero si la mayoría de analistas son incapaces de hacer predicciones a una semana e incluso en la misma sesión, como queremos predecir a más largo plazo?


----------



## Vercingetorix (27 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Bueno bueno, el cuento no ha acabado eh... que como se está remarcando desde hace mucho tiempo, toda esta subida está siendo con un volumen irrisorio. Esto es un guerra, y vivimos una simple batalla.



No, el cuento no se ha acabado, bueno, de hecho la Bolsa es el cuento de nunca acabar jejejejeje. Pero bueno, han pasado ya unos cuantois capitulos

Yo creo q a mucha gente le falta perspectiva y una valoracion global de la evoluxion de la bolsa, yo creo q hay gente q se fija demasido en el día a día (incluso en el intradia), y pierde la valoracion de los ultimos meses.

Recuerdo el Ibex en 16.000, y luego en 14.000 y 13.000.. ¡¡y nadie parecia alarmado!!. Coño, q el Ibex en un entorno (en teoria) de bonanza economica... estaba cayendo casi a plomo. La gente (muchos analistas incluidos), solo empezaron a preocuparse por el Ibex cuando la economia real dió sintomas de crisis... pero es q para entonces el Ibex ya andaba por los 10.000 (o menos)... ¡¡y venia de los 16.000!!. Incomprensiblemente para mi, el Ibex habia perdido casi el 50% de su valor, y nadie se habia dado cuenta.. y luego dijeron q la crisis vino sin avisar.

Pues yo creo q ahora estamos en la senda contraria, la bolsa empieza una lenta tendencia de recuperacion, y se mueve en niveles "tranquilizadores"... y, de la misma forma q antes cayó la Bolsa q la economia real, yo creo q ahora se recuperará antes la Bolsa (y luego la economia real)

La unica duda es saber a q ritmo....


----------



## Alexandros (27 Jul 2009)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Segun ud ese momento ya era en Diciembre, luego en Enero, luego en Febrero... estamos casi en Agosto y la Bolsa ha subido incluso más de lo q yo predije.
> 
> Lo q sabe ud de Bolsa ya me lo ha demostrado este ultimo año, q es cuando hay q demostrar las cosas. Pq en epocas de bonanza q la Bolsa sube y sube y sube cada año... hasta el más tonto sabe predecirla.
> 
> Es en e´pocas de zozobra y crisis cuando se ve realmente quien tiene experiencia y conocimientos, y quien no es mas q un tonto util



¡Salve excelso caudillo galo!

_Carta del Cesar al supremo lider de las tribus de la Galia._


A pesar de haber estado acumulando provisiones toda la primavera y parte del verano se hace le hace saber ¡oh caudilo! que las legiones bajistas están preparando el asalto final construyendo maquinas quebradoras, artefactos de insolvencia e ingenios piramidales.

Cuando repelamos al ejercito de brotes verdes que tenemos a las puertas de nuestro perímetro exterior, entraremos a degüello en Alesia, violando a las mujeres, quemando las chozas y sembrando los campos con sal.

Roma semper invicta (o algo así 

Será en Otoño.


Nota: En el asedio de Alesia (último bastión galo) los romanos construyeron dos empalizadas. Una para repeler los ataques de la ciudad y otra para expulsar a los atacantes de fuera. La foto de abajo representa la rendición de Vercingetorix, arrojando las armas a los pies de Cesar. Con posterioridad fue llevado a Roma y presentado como un triunfo, encadenado como un perro. Creo recordar que murio en una celda o algo así.









[/CENTER]


----------



## Interesado (27 Jul 2009)

*Hasta que no vea la corrección, no me lo creo.*

Me parece extremadamente temerario el meterse ahora, cuando llevamos tanto tiempo alcistas sin una mínima corrección que dé solidez al movimiento alcista.

Depende del perfil de cada uno como inversor, pero te tiene que ir mucho la marcha para meterse porque fuera de alguna operación puntual, el ratio rentabilidad/riesgo no creo que compense a estas alturas. 

De todas formas, que al fin todos (menos quien ya sabemos) estemos universalmente alcistas y que se descarte tajantemente una vuelta a mínimos, siendo este foro el último bastión del bajismo, me parece bastante sintomático.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

Nada chavales... seguid fumando brotes verdes que todo ha sido una broma... :o


Edito:


Se ve que hoy les ha dado a todos los broteverdistas del foro por pasarse por aquí...



Saludos


----------



## xavigomis (27 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Nada chavales... seguid fumando brotes verdes que todo ha sido una broma... :o
> 
> 
> Edito:
> ...



El mundo no termina hoy.
El futuro nadie lo conoce, la crisis es una de las más importantes de la historia, creo que eso no lo discute ni lo cuestiona nadie a día de hoy pero el mundo no se acaba ni ahora ni aquí.


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2009)

Interesado dijo:


> *Me parece extremadamente temerario el meterse ahora,* cuando llevamos tanto tiempo alcistas sin una mínima corrección que dé solidez al movimiento alcista.
> 
> Depende del perfil de cada uno como inversor, pero te tiene que ir mucho la marcha para meterse porque fuera de alguna operación puntual, el ratio rentabilidad/riesgo no creo que compense a estas alturas.
> 
> De todas formas, que al fin todos (menos quien ya sabemos) estemos universalmente alcistas y que se descarte tajantemente una vuelta a mínimos, siendo este foro el último bastión del bajismo, me parece bastante sintomático.



El SAN cerca de 10€ :


----------



## Mulder (27 Jul 2009)

Otra cosa de la que no me había dado cuenta es que hoy hemos superado los máximos anuales en el Stoxx.

He puesto a mi trituradora de estadísticas del DOW a trabajar a destajo (ya tengo el proceso bastante automatizado) y me ha mostrado el siguiente menú:

Años entre 1896 y 2008, donde hasta el mes de julio, marzo era el mínimo anual y julio el máximo anual ¿en que fechas se hizo el máximo anual contando todo el año entero?

FECHA: 1898-12-23
FECHA: 1925-11-06
FECHA: 1935-11-20
FECHA: 1938-11-09
FECHA: 1980-11-19
FECHA: 2007-10-11

Parece que todas las probabilidades apuntan a un máximo anual para 2009 en los 3 últimos meses del año, probablemente noviembre, el guano habrá que dejarlo para el año que viene, hamijos.


----------



## Deudor (27 Jul 2009)

¡Cuanto daño ha hecho el broteverdismo....!

De repente se ha llenado el hilo de gente que ve el futuro con esperanza.

¿Acaso os han dado un préstamo un banco?

¡Ah, Que no dan créditos! 

¿Pero los resultados del Q2 de vuestras empresas muestran balances saneados sin ingenieria presupuestaria?

¡Ah, Que no se han saneado los balances! 

Quizás es que en el 2º trimestre de 2010 se va a volver a crecer ....

¡Ah, si falta más de un año empeorando!

PD: No hemos vistos los mínimos del año.


----------



## Deudor (27 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> He puesto a mi trituradora de estadísticas del DOW a trabajar a destajo (ya tengo el proceso bastante automatizado) y me ha mostrado el siguiente menú:



Eres como el Mister Chip de Radioestadio.


----------



## pyn (27 Jul 2009)

Yo creo que tampoco hemos visto los mínimos del año, ni muchísimo menos. Así que el owned será para mi también.


----------



## xavigomis (27 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Otra cosa de la que no me había dado cuenta es que hoy hemos superado los máximos anuales en el Stoxx.
> 
> He puesto a mi trituradora de estadísticas del DOW a trabajar a destajo (ya tengo el proceso bastante automatizado) y me ha mostrado el siguiente menú:
> 
> ...



Vamos, que el Mega Super Hiper GUANO era para antes de verano... En Marzo ibamos al hoyo y directos a X.000 , donde x > 5. Y posteriormente, ya no era marzo, luego iban pasando los meses y ahora ya directamente para el año 2010... Luego, en Enero / Febrero, diréis que para después de verano? 

Yo estoy corto, sigo pensando que la subida ha sido irracional y que tiene que recortar (ni veo el Ibex en 15.000 ni en 3.000) hay un término medio, aunque si que es verdad, como bien ha dicho Verci, que a ciertos foreros les falla la perspectiva histórica (por desconocimiento o porque carecen de ella por su edad) y los mercados de capitales tienden a adelantarse a la economía "real", a estar un poco desconectados de los cíclos económicos y a anticiparse a estos.

Un poco de coherencia señores.


----------



## Speculo (27 Jul 2009)

También conviene apuntar que la subida actual se debe, casi en exclusividad, al reconocimiento por parte de los mercados de la tremenda inutilidad de los analistas, al pronosticar estos unos resultados empresariales peores que los que realmente han sido.
Habría que estudiar si la caída inicial se produjo como consecuencia de lo mismo.


----------



## Alexandros (27 Jul 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> Un poco de coherencia señores.



¿Coherencia?

Pídele la coherencia a la FED, a Goldman Sachs, a los Hedge Funds buitres y a la *BI*llonada artificial que rula por matrix en forma de 0 y 1.

"Cuando el sabio señala a la luna el tonto mira al dedo"


----------



## xavigomis (27 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> ¡Cuanto daño ha hecho el broteverdismo....!
> 
> De repente se ha llenado el hilo de gente que ve el futuro con esperanza.
> 
> ...



Deudor, estamos en tiempos de ajustes, eso significa eso: una crisis como tantas otras que hemos vivido y sobrevivido. 
Ni desaparece la economía productiva (habrán reconversiones, reestructuraciones, reajustes, etc...)

Las empresas más débiles desaparecerán y las que queden se repartirán el mercado.

Hay empresas que venden más y mejor (Nespresso por ejemplo), una de las pocas empresas en España que lleva ya muchos años creciendo exponencialmente.

La cifra de negocio de empresas como Telefónica, Gas Natural, Iberdrola, Repsol; por citarte sólo unos ejemplos, no ha caído en picado, se ha reducido sustancialmente por la virulencia del ajuste pero no ha desaparecido. 

Las personas, siguen saliendo (sólo hace falta ver las carreteras de la costa fin de semana si y el siguiente también) siguen consumiendo (a lo mejor varían los hábitos y en vez de carta hacen menú, tapeo o bocata, pero siguen consumiendo al fin y al cabo). Lo mismo con el turismo, la peor crisi en decenios y cae un 11%, pero señores, mirad los turistas que teníamos en el 2000 o en el 2005 y los que tenemos ahora. 

Sigue sin acabarse el mundo.


----------



## Mulder (27 Jul 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> Vamos, que el Mega Super Hiper GUANO era para antes de verano... En Marzo ibamos al hoyo y directos a X.000 , donde x > 5. Y posteriormente, ya no era marzo, luego iban pasando los meses y ahora ya directamente para el año 2010... Luego, en Enero / Febrero, diréis que para después de verano?
> 
> Yo estoy corto, sigo pensando que la subida ha sido irracional y que tiene que recortar (ni veo el Ibex en 15.000 ni en 3.000) hay un término medio, aunque si que es verdad, como bien ha dicho Verci, que a ciertos foreros les falla la perspectiva histórica (por desconocimiento o porque carecen de ella por su edad) y los mercados de capitales tienden a adelantarse a la economía "real", a estar un poco desconectados de los cíclos económicos y a anticiparse a estos.
> 
> Un poco de coherencia señores.



Ojo, no es preciso que ocurra eso este año, solo es una estadística de resultados por año cogiendo las mismas fechas para máximos y mínimos observando que podría pasar en el futuro, el resultado podría ser diferente.

Pero yo opino que es una buena guía de por donde nos van a venir los tiros, la historia siempre acaba repitiéndose.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> Las personas, siguen saliendo (sólo hace falta ver las carreteras de la costa fin de semana si y el siguiente también) siguen consumiendo (a lo mejor varían los hábitos y en vez de carta hacen menú, tapeo o bocata, pero siguen consumiendo al fin y al cabo). Lo mismo con el turismo, la peor crisi en decenios y cae un 11%, pero señores, mirad los turistas que teníamos en el 2000 o en el 2005 y los que tenemos ahora.
> 
> Sigue sin acabarse el mundo.



¿Alguien ha dicho que vaya a acabarse el mundo...? :


Vaya a tomarse la medicación que parece que hoy se la ha dejado en casa... :o



Saludos


----------



## xavigomis (27 Jul 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> ¿Coherencia?
> 
> Pídele la coherencia a la FED, a Goldman Sachs, a los Hedge Funds buitres y a la *BI*llonada artificial que rula por matrix en forma de 0 y 1.
> 
> "Cuando el sabio señala a la luna el tonto mira al dedo"



Si pensar diferente y no coincidir con tus apreciaciones es ser un tonto, entonces estás ante un tonto.

Los hedge funds no eran "esos" que se habían hecho de oro estando cortos? Los mismos que llevaban el petroleo a 150 dólares? Estos hedges son unos malotes, tienen la culpa de todo lo que no nos gusta.

De algo deben de servir las instituciones para no dejar que se repita un crack como el del 29, no? 
Algo espero que hayamos aprendido en los últimos decenios, por lo menos para intentarlo.


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2009)

El mundo no se ha acabado, es obvio.
Tampoco se va a acabar porque tiene que durar lo suficiente como para que paguemos las deudas que ya nos han confirmado que vamos a tener que asumir. En el fondo es una redistribución de la riqueza !!! Nos pénsabamos que iban a permitir que accediéramos demasiado tiempo a su selecto club de bienvivir !!!


----------



## Deudor (27 Jul 2009)

Perdón por repetirme y por ser un tema quizás de fuera de este hilo:


¿Dan créditos los bancos? (A particulares, empresas u otros bancos).

No está en absoluto normalizado el mercado financiero. Ese es el origen y diferencia de esta crisis, y razón del 'guanismo'. 

El sistema financiero se encuentra anestesiado, o mejor dicho 'colocado' por los chutes que le han metido. Liquidez, bendita liquidez, ahora la tienen a raudales.

No pensaría que vamos a ver mínimos si las entidades financieras estuvieran funcionando o empezando a funcionar.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> Si pensar diferente y no coincidir con tus apreciaciones es ser un tonto, entonces estás ante un tonto.
> 
> Los hedge funds no eran "esos" que se habían hecho de oro estando cortos? Los mismos que llevaban el petroleo a 150 dólares? Estos hedges son unos malotes, tienen la culpa de todo lo que no nos gusta.
> 
> ...




El mercado está organizado para robarle el dinero legalmente... que no se le olvide... :o


Saludos


----------



## xavigomis (27 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha dicho que vaya a acabarse el mundo...? :
> 
> 
> Vaya a tomarse la medicación que parece que hoy se la ha dejado en casa... :o
> ...



Tonuel, no me hagas buscar los posts de unos meses atrás, son cuanto menos chistosos viéndolos con la perspectiva que otorga la situación actual.

Guste o no, el foro es de sesgo bajista y tiende a ver la situación desde un prisma sesgado ligeramente a la baja, para lo bueno y para lo malo. 

Es como el tema de los pisos, se está produciendo un ajuste y se va a producir un ajuste aún mayor, pero no los van a regalar domiciliando la nómina como esperan algunos. Habrá determinado producto en unos segmentos de mercado muy determinado que incluso es posible que haya que derribar, pero las zonas prime serán ajustes al fin y al cabo, que nada tendrán que ver con ajustes como los que se producen por ejemplo en otro tipos de activos (mercados de capitales) donde la depreciación que han sufrido es mucha mayor de la que sufrirán y han sufrido los pisos.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Perdón por repetirme y por ser un tema quizás de fuera de este hilo:
> 
> 
> ¿Dan créditos los bancos? (A particulares, empresas u otros bancos).
> ...




Todo sigue el curso establecido... ya se vaticinó ésto hace meses... :


Saludos


----------



## Speculo (27 Jul 2009)

Al hilo de lo que se comenta últimamente sobre los software de Trading de alta frecuencia, he aquí un ejemplo de su operativa ...



> A las 9am, un inversor tradicional "lento" da una orden para adquirir 1000 acciones de una compañía X , 30 milisegundos más tarde los high frecuency conocen la existencia de la orden y compran a 21$, acaparando todas las acciones disponibles, claro cuando llega la orden del inversor institucional, ellos son los que le dan la contrapartida, lanzando inmediatamente sus ordenes de venta un céntimo por encima a 21,01 $ completándose la operación 0,5 segundos más tarde a la introducción de la orden. Pero una tomadura de pelo, es una tomadura de pelo, tarde 0,5 segundos o tarde tres cuartos de hora.
> 
> Un céntimo puede parecer poco pero si se repite la operación muchas veces al día y con pocas comisiones de entrada puede ser mucho dinero al día. El inversor institucional no se entera porque no le importa un céntimo de más, y todos contentos.
> 
> ...



_Fuente completa: The New York Times > Stock Traders Find Speed Pays, in Milliseconds_


----------



## pyn (27 Jul 2009)

Poco han tardado los trollecitos de turno en ensuciar el hilo del IBEX35


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

Tonuel... alguien se ha comprado un loro brotealcista verde---


----------



## xavigomis (27 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Perdón por repetirme y por ser un tema quizás de fuera de este hilo:
> 
> 
> ¿Dan créditos los bancos? (A particulares, empresas u otros bancos).
> ...



Deudor, aún existen "tensiones", esta lejos del estado de shock vivido unos meses atrás y a medio camino de la normalización.

Para la demanda apropiada, siempre hay financiación. Tanto para empresas como particulares. Se ha incrementado la prima de riesgo? Pues si, lo ha hecho substancialmente, los tiempos de crédito "regalado" o crédito "barato" se han acabado, aún estando el Euribor a tasas ínfimas. 

Ver una misma situación desde varios puntos de vista te ayuda a ampliar las miras, a ser más abierto de mente e incluso, alguna vez, a aprender algo nuevo o cuanto menos a preguntarte cosas que habrías pasado por alto.
Un saludo,


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Poco han tardado los trollecitos de turno en ensuciar el hilo del IBEX35



Si,solo se han tomado la molestia de esperar unos 3500 mensajes...


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

No aguanto la tensión...

fuera del largo en el BBVA... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (27 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Al hilo de lo que se comenta últimamente sobre los software de Trading de alta frecuencia, he aquí un ejemplo de su operativa ...
> 
> 
> 
> _Fuente completa: The New York Times > Stock Traders Find Speed Pays, in Milliseconds_



Este es el problema, en realidad se desvirtua el concepto de la bolsa.
Es el mas claro ejemplo de la ganancia a corto plazo (ahora milisegundos) que no tiene un objetivo de largo plazo, que no aporta nada al logico fluir del capital en la y hacia la sociedad y que al final de no imponer algun tipo de restriccion acabara por transformar la bolsa en una guerra de maquinas.

Con estos sistemas se gana dinero de "truquillos" de foma "listilla" sin importar el daño que se esta haciendo al resto de inversores y a la bolsa misma.
Si al final la bolsa se transforma en una guerra de maquinas que siempre ganan a los tontorrones lentos, llegara un momento que los tontorrones desapareceran, las maquinas habran ganado, y entonces habra guerra de maquinas.
Pero sera un guerra absurda, numerica, basada en algoritmos, que puede transformar a la bolsa en algo deshumanizado, sin un objetivo a largo plazo final y facilmente manipulable si se conocen las formas de reaccionar y los algoritmos de esas maquinas. 
Quiza parezca un exagerado, pero podrian crearse ataques organizados o sin organizar (cascadas de reacciones automaticas) contra compañias sin ningun motivo. Destruir negocios y empleos y trabajos valiosos simplemente por arte de la matematica y la rapidez del microprocesador.

Si la cosa va por ahi, entonces es que con este descalabro la humanidad no a aprendido nada, y ademas no tiene remedio.

Un saludo,


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

Irse a comer tranquilamente no tiene precio... :o



Saludos


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2009)

INVESTIGADEUR dijo:


> Este es el problema, en realidad se desvirtua el concepto de la bolsa.
> Es el mas claro ejemplo de la ganancia a corto plazo (ahora milisegundos) que no tiene un objetivo de largo plazo, que no aporta nada al logico fluir del capital en la y hacia la sociedad y que al final de no imponer algun tipo de restriccion acabara por transformar la bolsa en una guerra de maquinas.
> 
> Con estos sistemas se gana dinero de "truquillos" de foma "listilla" sin importar el daño que se esta haciendo al resto de inversores y a la bolsa misma.
> ...



Parece que les van a regular de alguna forma (incrementando el tiempo de realización / ejecución de la operación, ......).
Les deberían meter un puro de cojones porque a esta operativa se le denomina manipular el precio de las cosas.:


----------



## javso (27 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No aguanto la tensión...
> 
> fuera del largo en el BBVA... :o
> 
> ...



Ah, pero era verdad? Pensé que estabas de coña


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Jul 2009)

Hora de caídas... nada grave solo para ganar aún más dinero que está la cosa chunga y los pluses cada vez nos cuestan más dinero.







En grande: sentiment+26072009.png (image)

Speculo, gracias por la ayuda. Mientras acabo la semana de Demo, buscaré alguna demo con Futuros... aunque para no mentirte, aún no me ha quedado claro del todo cuanto me cuesta toda la broma. Sin duda... la demo me ayudará en eso. De todas, por ahora... el contrato de cfds, no tiene coste, quitando claro el mayor spread. Gracias

Un saludo


----------



## pyn (27 Jul 2009)

Si ese código fuente existe, no tardará en aparecer.


----------



## carvil (27 Jul 2009)

Buenos mediodias 

Ahora ya tengo confirmación, con el cierre del viernes, se perforó la directriz bajista de largo plazo, con un volumen aceptable. El rally continua veremos el 1012 en el SP500 contado, quizás hoy 


P.D: Animo y gracias LCSASC


Salu2


----------



## javso (27 Jul 2009)

Un amplio grupo de empresas sigue teniendo potencial alcista

Blogs Expansión.com


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos mediodias
> 
> Ahora ya tengo confirmación, con el cierre del viernes, se perforó la directriz bajista de largo plazo, con un volumen aceptable. El rally continua veremos el 1012 en el SP500 contado, quizás hoy
> 
> ...



¿De donde has obtenido lo del volumen aceptable?
Por lo que he visto, ha sido cerca de un 30% inferior a la media anual.
Saludos


----------



## carvil (27 Jul 2009)

bertok dijo:


> ¿De donde has obtenido lo del volumen aceptable?
> Por lo que he visto, ha sido cerca de un 30% inferior a la media anual.
> Saludos




Me refiero al E-mini SP, aunque no hubo mucho volumen este era con máximos crecientes.


Salu2


----------



## Speculo (27 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Speculo, gracias por la ayuda. Mientras acabo la semana de Demo, buscaré alguna demo con Futuros... aunque para no mentirte, aún no me ha quedado claro del todo cuanto me cuesta toda la broma. Sin duda... la demo me ayudará en eso. De todas, por ahora... el contrato de cfds, no tiene coste, quitando claro el mayor spread. Gracias
> 
> Un saludo



Otro consejo: No te fíes de las demos. Los precios de entrada y salida no son reales, aunque lo parezcan.
Si pones una orden de stop no garantizada a X, en la vida real se te ejecutará a X + 3 la mayoría de las veces. En la demo, seguramente saldrá la orden a X.


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2009)

OK,
el tema de estos volúmenes no concordantes con la magnitud de la subida del rebote me tiene bastante escamado.
Analizando la composición de estos volúmenes, se ve que los institucionales no participan y siempre han sido parte fundamental del direccionamiento del mercado. Son los propios bancos los que están montando el festival.
Veremos cómo sigue este tema, capital a mi entender (no vaya a ser que realicen un empapelamiento en toda regla).
Saludos


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (27 Jul 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Son los propios bancos los que están montando el festival.
> Veremos cómo sigue este tema, capital a mi entender (no vaya a ser que realicen un empapelamiento en toda regla).
> Saludos



Yo creo que por ahi va la mano. En cualquier momento se inventan un par de noticias malas y empapelan a todo el personal. Y los algoritmos High Frequency van tanto para arriba como para abajo (veáse los gráficos del año pasado), por lo que la bolsa hoy es caminar sobre hielo quebradizo.


----------



## Speculo (27 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Me refiero al E-mini SP, aunque no hubo mucho volumen este era con máximos crecientes.
> 
> 
> Salu2



El volumen de la última jornada en el miniS&P fue menos que la anterior. Los dos únicos días que el volumen ha sido superior al resto de días han sido el 15 y el 16 de julio, exceptuando el día 26, que ha sido el día de mayor volumen de todo el tramo alcista.
Creciente o no, el volumen es una mierda. Y esto quiere decir que el grueso de inversores tradicionales están fuera del mercado.
Subir seguirá subiendo, pero al final, la caca se la tendrán que vender a alguien y eso sólo se consigue si hay retrocesos. O si se llevan todo un 25% adicional más arriba.

Como alguien decía esta mañana, no sabemos a qué se debe esta subida ni quién ha masacrado a todas las posiciones cortas habidas y por haber (comprando contratos hasta 50 puntos por encima del precio de mercado algunos días y saltando stops). Al final se ha subido por el cierre de dichas posiciones y por algo de euforia, que se ha encontrado el terreno ya limpio de baches.
Hasta aquí bien, pero como no entre más "chicha", poco le queda a esto. Y ojo, que yo soy de los que no dudan de la entrada de más "chicha".


----------



## rosonero (27 Jul 2009)

Ya he vuelto de estrenar el coche 

Veo que por aquí el debate se anima, Tonuel se pone largo : ... pero hay cosas que no cambian, el Eurostoxx en rojo mientras nuestro Ibex sube más del 1% y ha probado ya los 10600. je je je _Pa' mear y no echar gota_ 

Como diría Tonuel: 

Para el Ibex cerrar los gaps es de pobres ;-)


----------



## javso (27 Jul 2009)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Yo creo que por ahi va la mano. En cualquier momento se inventan un par de noticias malas y empapelan a todo el personal. Y los algoritmos High Frequency van tanto para arriba como para abajo (veáse los gráficos del año pasado), por lo que la bolsa hoy es caminar sobre hielo quebradizo.



Y dale. Llevo oyendo esto desde que ibamos por los 8000


----------



## carvil (27 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> El volumen de la última jornada en el miniS&P fue menos que la anterior. Los dos únicos días que el volumen ha sido superior al resto de días han sido el 15 y el 16 de julio, exceptuando el día 26, que ha sido el día de mayor volumen de todo el tramo alcista.
> Creciente o no, el volumen es una mierda. Y esto quiere decir que el grueso de inversores tradicionales están fuera del mercado.
> Subir seguirá subiendo, pero al final, la caca se la tendrán que vender a alguien y eso sólo se consigue si hay retrocesos. O si se llevan todo un 25% adicional más arriba.
> 
> ...




Segun yo veo desde el dia 17 de Julio del 2009 el volumen es creciente concretamente los dias 20-21-22-23 de Julio, el dia 23 se negoció 2.3172 contratos (millions)

Salu2


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2009)

Parece que Mulder va a estar en lo cierto y hoy va a empezar una corrección que falta le hace al mercado


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

No way... hoy toca subida de la buena en USA.


----------



## rosonero (27 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No way... hoy toca subida de la buena en USA.



El eurostoxx parece que quería corregir pero siempre aparece en el último momento (como en las películas) los USA para llevárselo hacia arriba, y al Ibex ya no digamos


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

Aquí no hay cabida para aguafiestas.... 

Como disfruto viendo incrementarse la cifra de plusv.... 18.000,00Eur añadidas... en solo unos minutos.... ya mismo vendo.... o no¿? XD


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

mejor de lo esperado... 




> *Ventas de viviendas nuevas*
> 
> Las ventas de viviendas nuevas en EEUU suben el 11 % en junio, ojo porque es la mejor subida desde diciembre de 2000.
> 
> ...






Saludos


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

VIVA la FIESTA!........>>>>>>>>> DRYSHIP <<<<<<< +9%


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> VIVA la FIESTA!........>>>>>>>>> DRYSHIP <<<<<<< +9%



Yo canto y usted baila... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

Ya mismo realizo plusvalías....


----------



## Speculo (27 Jul 2009)

Otra vez se premia al grueso de inútiles analistas que no supieron adelantar el dato de venta de nuevas viviendas. Aunque puede que este dato sea la puntilla de esta subida. Quién sabe, ya ha pasado más de una vez que un buen dato tire los índices vaya usted a saber por qué.

Donpepito, yo no vendería nada si vas con plusvalías. Sólo tienes que asegurarlas con esos magníficos stops dinámicos que te ofrece Renta4. Porque es importante que fijes una buena salida, aún sabiendo que te puedes estar dejando alguna que otra ganancia por el camino.


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2009)

Tras el bote inicial, el IBEX ha vuelto a donde estaba


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

Hoy le he dado el toque de la muerte al BBVA... sin duda hemos visto ya los máximos... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Otra vez se premia al grueso de inútiles analistas que no supieron adelantar el dato de venta de nuevas viviendas. Aunque puede que este dato sea la puntilla de esta subida. Quién sabe, ya ha pasado más de una vez que un buen dato tire los índices vaya usted a saber por qué.
> 
> Donpepito, yo no vendería nada si vas con plusvalías. Sólo tienes que asegurarlas con esos magníficos stops dinámicos que te ofrece Renta4. Porque es importante que fijes una buena salida, aún sabiendo que te puedes estar dejando alguna que otra ganancia por el camino.




Mas vale plusvalias en mano que ciento volando... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

Si, pero en el mercado USA... los STOPS... no sirven para nada, solo te limpian si te descuidas.

El 90% de mi cartera es internacional.


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoy le he dado el toque de la muerte al BBVA... sin duda hemos visto ya los máximos... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Vaya ojo que tiene


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, pero en el mercado USA... los STOPS... no sirven para nada, solo te limpian si te descuidas.
> 
> El 90% de mi cartera es internacional.




La de stops que están limpiando ahora... 


Saludos


----------



## Carolus Rex (27 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Poco han tardado los trollecitos de turno en ensuciar el hilo del IBEX35



Se llaman "ciberpepiños" y su misión es convencernos de que los brotes verdes existen y siguen creciendo. Tienen miedo, si miedo, sobre todo a los parados, a esa legión, siempre en aumento, que un día no podrá pagar el alquiler ni la hipoteca, ni la luz, a esos pobres a los que se les va a tapar la boca con €420,00 mensuales para que puedan malcomer y malvivir y que jamás se rebelaran porque están adoctrinados y aborregados, nunca serán capaces de exigir lo que es suyo, nunca podrán ya más vivir dignamente...

Y ellos, los "ciberpepiños" y sus jefes, incapaces de ajustar sus gastos, de afrontar este drama con austeridad y con inversiones eficaces para generar empleo, intentan ganar tiempo malgastando el dinero de toda la nación con repartos y subvenciones esteriles que a la larga nos harán mas pobres y no nos llevarán a ninguna parte.

.-"¡Que suba la bolsa!", aunque sea con dinero público, con nuestro dinero, con ello demostrarán que son unos gestores eficaces, que nos están sacando del atolladero, aunque eso sí es posible que llegue un día que no podamos comer....

...y entonces.....:


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

Nada... esto es solo una bajadita asustagacelas... que no se pueden estar dando plusvs todo el día! XD


----------



## Kujire (27 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya mismo realizo plusvalías....





Al Abordaje DP!!!!


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

Mi target son los 8.50USD para dryship... junto a los resultados de esta semana.... pero conociendo a GE... haremos unas nuevas plusv.. con un pullback typical DRYS!


----------



## Deudor (27 Jul 2009)

Estas bajadas huelen a terminar el día en +2%


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Estas bajadas huelen a terminar el día en +2%



Yo me decanto por el -2%... 


Saludos


----------



## Speculo (27 Jul 2009)

Kujire ¿Cómo ves de animados a los cocos últimamente?


----------



## Kujire (27 Jul 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Se llaman "ciberpepiños" y su misión es convencernos de que los brotes verdes existen y siguen creciendo. Tienen miedo, si miedo, sobre todo a los parados, a esa legión, siempre en aumento, que un día no podrá pagar el alquiler ni la hipoteca, ni la luz, a esos pobres a los que se les va a tapar la boca con €420,00 mensuales para que puedan malcomer y malvivir y que jamás se rebelaran porque están adoctrinados y aborregados, nunca serán capaces de exigir lo que es suyo, nunca podrán ya más vivir dignamente...
> 
> Y ellos, los "ciberpepiños" y sus jefes, incapaces de ajustar sus gastos, de afrontar este drama con austeridad y con inversiones eficaces para generar empleo, intentan ganar tiempo malgastando el dinero de toda la nación con repartos y subvenciones esteriles que a la larga nos harán mas pobres y no nos llevarán a ninguna parte.
> 
> ...



No saben lo que les espera  jurjur



> "me puse la mano en la nariz .... y "salvé" a los bancos" Tito Bernanke dixit
> 
> "la gente cree que la crisis del 29 se produjo en "GuolEstri", pero están errados, en 1931 un banco central Europeo quebró y eso produjo una caída en cadena del sistema fro. y la consecuente depresión" Tito Bernanke dixit
> 
> "la pérdida de empleo(actual, 10% estimado)) lastra un 2% el crecimiento " Tito Bernanke dixit


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QazgsZX4_Wo&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QazgsZX4_Wo&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Algunos no lo ven hasta que pasa... :o


Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Jul 2009)

Ains... que cruz... hoy hubiera ganado pasta... me puse corto en el SP en 982.6.

Pero esto es una conspiración para que yo no gane... al menos hoy acertando la dirección hubiera ganado... algo es algo jaja

Un saludo


----------



## Deudor (27 Jul 2009)

¿Cuando dejará el IBEX de ir a su rollo?


----------



## Kujire (27 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Kujire ¿Cómo ves de animados a los cocos últimamente?



Hola Spe!

Los veo más tranquilos que la semana pasada, soy capaz de detectar sus movimientos, aunque estoy depurando la técnica ya la estoy rentabilizando. Hoy estamos siguendo el patrón, nada anormal salvo por el nerviosismo típico del mercado de verano. El viernes se pasaron por el parqué, de momento hoy no los he visto. Creo que como todo el mundo habla de ellos tienen miedo de salir en la foto

Pd: Estoy intentando ponerme al día con sus mensajes pero no sé que me pasa hoy que no soy capaz de leer más rápido de lo que uds escriben...


----------



## Deudor (27 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ains... que cruz... hoy hubiera ganado pasta... me puse corto en el SP en 982.6.



Igual te entra luego, ten cuidado..


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> ¿Cuando dejará el IBEX de ir a su rollo?



+1460 puntos :



Estoy apuntito de darle otro guantazo al botas... :





Saludos :o


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Igual te entra luego, ten cuidado..



No hombre... ya me entró. Es que es una demo , estoy probando otra plataforma y hay que tener cuidado...

Un saludo

¿Tonuel quieres mi hombro para llorar? Sin mariconadas, Of course.


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Igual te entra luego, ten cuidado..




Hoy parece dificil que suceda, parece que va a corregir un poquito ...... hasta que le vuelvan a dar a la puta tecla del buy


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

Tengo que apuntarme urgentemente a algún curso de relajación... :o











Saludos :o


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

Ya estamos retomando de nuevo la senda alcista.... unos cuantos STOPs fuera y a seguir con lo nuestro.


----------



## diariobolsa (27 Jul 2009)

Pues ha empezado bien la semana para el ibex, siguiendo el ritmo de final de semana pasada.

Nos ponemos superando los 10500 puntos.

Cotizaciones IBEX. Las acciones IBEX en bolsa. Cotizacion IBEX en bolsa.Análisis IBEX. Evolución IBEX.Invertir indice IBEX.


----------



## Speculo (27 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> +1460 puntos :
> 
> 
> 
> Estoy apuntito de darle otro guantazo al botas... :



Al Ibex le tienes que restar la subida que no reflejó el viernes, cuando los americanos se dieron la vuelta al final. A eso le restas la chulería de esas acciones en las que vas a corto y tienes un Ibex casi plano o negativo.


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

Kujire... crees que al final CITI tendrá su REVERSE SPLIT? hay muchos rumores que dicen que está próximo... y a 2.5xUSD se puede hacer un trading.


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2009)

El castaña IBEX tiene pinta de cerrar en los 10.600 puntitos.


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

Banco Santander SA (STD): Resultados de 2t 

Fecha: 29 de julio a las 0600 GMT 

Sondeo de DJ a 9 analistas 

Media beneficio neto: EUR2.180m, un 14% menos (EUR2.524m en 2t de 2008) 
Media margen de intermediación: EUR6.560m, un 21% más (EUR5.404m en 2t de 2008) 
Media margen ordinario: EUR9.847m, un 10,8% más (EUR8.884m en 2t de 2008) 

Nota: La atención está puesta en los esfuerzos de Santander por integrar sus recientes adquisiciones. Los analistas también buscarán la confirmación de que el banco está en camino de alcanzar los optimistas objetivos de beneficio anual. La calidad crediticia sigue preocupando, aunque la dirección ha sido más optimista sobre ese asunto. (CHB)


----------



## xavigomis (27 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Banco Santander SA (STD): Resultados de 2t
> 
> Fecha: 29 de julio a las 0600 GMT
> 
> ...



Vamos, que la semana que viene quiebra 



MADRID, 27 JUL. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Los analistas de Citigroup han reiterado esta mañana su consejo de compra sobre Santander, y han elevado su precio objetivo a 10,5 euros desde los 9,25 euros anteriores. Pensamos que la diversificación de la entidad y las sinergias que consigue en Brasil y Reino Unido servirán de apoyo a los ingresos y a la base de capital, argumentan estos expertos. 
 
El informe de la entidad se centra sobre todo en el negocio de Santander en Brasil donde el grupo de comparables, permite justificar una valoración de 30.000 millones de dólares para la unidad brasileña. Esos comprables, que son Itau Unibanco y Bradesco, muestran al igual que la filial de Santander un gran valor que se refleja en los elevados ROEs, el significativo potencial de crecimiento y la reducción de la prima riesgo-país. 

En cuanto al grupo global, hay variedad de razones, según Citi, para apostar por Santander: la atención que presta a otorgarle valor a sus franquicias, elevados ratios de capital, exitoso perfil en los mercados locales, crecimiento en mercados donde ya opera y entrada en otros nuevos, y eficiente ampliación de capital.


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2009)

SAN sacará las cuentas que quiera sacar.

Lo mismo se le ocurre valorar sus activos a precio de mercado jurjur


----------



## ddddd (27 Jul 2009)

¿Momento para entrar en Vertice 360?

Parece que ahora debería dar su típico giro a 0.41-0.43, pero en cualquier momento puede bajar a 0.37 o más. Aunque creo que en ese precio la deben estar manteniendo de forma continua como manifiesta Don Pepito. 

¿Cómo lo véis?

Saludos.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Banco Santander SA (STD): Resultados de 2t



La venganza es un plato que es mejor servirse frio... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

bertok dijo:


> SAN sacará las cuentas que quiera sacar.
> 
> Lo mismo se le ocurre valorar sus activos a precio de mercado jurjur








que chistoso... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

Yo sigo con mi planteamiento original en vertice360º, voy acumulando y cuando me aburro, vendo alrededor de 0,41€ ... por ahora conservo 30k.

Cualquier día, nos salen con las noticias de acuerdos, etc.


----------



## Speculo (27 Jul 2009)

Maquillaje de fin de sesión para Europa.
Los 2585 del Stoxx son el punto a vigilar para pillar el recorte si los pierde después del cierre del contado.
A mí han conseguido asustarme con esta última subida. Todavía estoy traumatizado con las pérdidas de estos días atrás, así que no sé si abriré cortos en esa zona. Si lo hago, sólo voy a buscar el giro, con stop en 5 u 8 puntos.
Es curioso como después de un batacazo, la mano te tiembla más de lo normal a la hora de abrir una operativa nueva.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

Ése es mi tito... ahí en máximos del dia... 



Saludos :o


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2009)

Es lo que tiene beneficiarse de un marco normativo laxo ......

Si todo el orbe tuviera las mismas normas, en vez de botas tal vez sería zuecos.


----------



## Speculo (27 Jul 2009)

bertok dijo:


> SAN sacará las cuentas que quiera sacar.
> 
> Lo mismo se le ocurre valorar sus activos a precio de mercado jurjur



No, hombre. Seguro que las cuentas son reales. Con haber pagado a los analistas para que sus previsiones sean "peores que la realidad", ya está


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Maquillaje de fin de sesión para Europa.
> Los 2585 del Stoxx son el punto a vigilar para pillar el recorte si los pierde después del cierre del contado.
> A mí han conseguido asustarme con esta última subida. Todavía estoy traumatizado con las pérdidas de estos días atrás, así que no sé si abriré cortos en esa zona. Si lo hago, sólo voy a buscar el giro, con stop en 5 u 8 puntos.
> *Es curioso como después de un batacazo, la mano te tiembla más de lo normal a la hora de abrir una operativa nueva*.



es una de las gracias que tiene esto (falta de confianza).


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

ACADIA Pharmaceuticals Inc. - Google Finance

Hace un par de meses... hablamos de ella, cuando compré a 1.60USD... padrino Michael J.FOX. etc..


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Jul 2009)

Parece que SAN va a cerrar en 9,90... a ver como abre mañana... como siga a este ritmo se pone a 10,50 en un plis plas....


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ACADIA Pharmaceuticals Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Hace un par de meses... hablamos de ella, cuando compré a 1.60USD... padrino Michael J.FOX. etc..



Tendré que hacer las americas... :o



Saludos


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Parece que SAN va a cerrar en 9,90... a ver como abre mañana... como siga a este ritmo se pone a 10,50 en un plis plas....



No es común ver las barbaridades que se han hecho con un valor tan grande como SAN.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Jul 2009)

Nos pones los dientes largos DP...

Por cierto, fiscalmente, cómo lo haces para no tributar 2 veces? a no ser que dejes los $ en una cuenta allí claro...

Te protejes de alguna manera contra el tipo de cambio o arriesgas sin más ¿¿??


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2009)

Lo dicho, casi casi que lo han puesto en los 10.600 puntitos.
!!! Cómo les va la marcha !!!


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

+1500 puntos....


¿Quien da más...? 


He visto mover 9 minolles en la subasta del SAN... :

Y todo para dejarlo en los 9,90...


Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Otra de las que he comprado el 15 mayo.. y vendido en 1.81USD.... arghhh!!!
> 
> ACAD - ACADIA Pharmaceuticals Inc. - Google Finance



Que malo es recordar las plusvalias perdidas... desde 1.81USD ... muahhhhh!


----------



## Mulder (27 Jul 2009)

Mañana creo que tendremos el mismo marraneo que hoy a modo de corrección, creo que estamos haciendo el pull-back al H-C-Hi yo tengo el nivel de salida en 2547, el miércoles, cuando todo el mundo esté contento con sus cortos deberíamos ver un giro inesperado al alza, y además fuerte, que debería ser el punto de salida para iniciar el H-C-Hi antes mencionado.

Aun tengo que calcularlo un poco pero creo que los tiros van a ir por ahí a grandes rasgos.


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

Yo solo pago en ESPAÑA, como buen patriota.... no, no tengo seguro de cambio... si el dolar baja... pues me fastidio...


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2009)

Es absurdo que ni siquiera tenga una mini-mini-mini corrección.
No obstante, son capaces de hacerlo sin despeinarse y con poco dinero.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Jul 2009)

Pues para el pastón que sacas tu en bolsa creo que te interesaría empadronarte en el extranjero para no pagar IRPF...


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

Mis negocios me lo impiden... además, yo no tengo ningún inconveniente en tributar aquí en mi PAÌS.


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

Al final... nos la han jugado en CODERE hoy... mira que me lo temia esta mañana... lo dejarán para mañana. XD


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2009)

Si es que son unos artistas. El mini del IBEX ha tocado el 10.600,00 justos a las 17:35.

Viva el juego limpio


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (27 Jul 2009)

tengo un indicador muy fiable de todo el asunto


si me meto largo , a los 10 segundos la cosa tira para abajo, no importa el valor ni el indice


si me meto corto, existe un 98% de posibilidades de que aparezca un hedge fund y tengo que liquidar sus posiciones cortas y que aparezca una agencia como contrapartida a todos sus papeles


si quereis os aviso cuando mi sistema os de (a vosotros) señal de entrada:


----------



## Kujire (27 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... crees que al final CITI tendrá su REVERSE SPLIT? hay muchos rumores que dicen que está próximo... y a 2.5xUSD se puede hacer un trading.



pues no te puedo decir nada más que no sepas, creo que es una muy mala señal para Citi..... déjate de trading lo que tenemos que usar es el broker de Carolux


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Al final... nos la han jugado en CODERE hoy... mira que me lo temia esta mañana... lo dejarán para mañana. XD



Sí, codere quería entrar yo pero una subida tan fuerte dede 4,80 me dió yuyu...

Si por trabajo estas siempre en españa la cosa cambia, pero si pasas 180 días fuera, en otro pais, trabajando pues.. la cosa vuelve a cambiar...

De todas maneras te puedes hacer contratos por obra de 11 meses y tributas al 2 % jeje.

Saludos.


----------



## ddddd (27 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Al final... nos la han jugado en CODERE hoy... mira que me lo temia esta mañana... lo dejarán para mañana. XD



¿Qué quieres decir aquí?

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> De todas maneras te puedes hacer contratos por obra de 11 meses y tributas al 2 % jeje.




Estafador... 


Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Jul 2009)

Si te haces contratos de 11 meses y tributas al 2%, luego llega la declaración y papa Estado te "folxx". Si se hace hay que hacerlo bien... Gran palo y a vivir a Sudamérica jaja

DP! Renta 4 no me encuentra a ALXA... pff que no está en el OTC...


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Qué quieres decir aquí?
> 
> Gracias y saludos.



Esta mañana, analizando las compras y las posis... no me quedaba del todo claro, hacia donde iriamos en la sesión... revisa el post de esta mañana, comenté que lo mismo volviamos a los 5,40€ 

En mi opinión... solo hemos bajado para cerrar el gap... seguiremos subiendo, el vol está mejorando cada día.


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

Se lo voy a comentar... en cuanto lo tenga activado... lo pongo por aquí.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Estafador...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Disculpe, eso es cumplir con la normativa en derecho del trabajo, y mercantil.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Si te haces contratos de 11 meses y tributas al 2%, luego llega la declaración y papa Estado te "folxx". Si se hace hay que hacerlo bien... Gran palo y a vivir a Sudamérica jaja
> 
> DP! Renta 4 no me encuentra a ALXA... pff que no está en el OTC...



Tampoco hay que abusar, hay que poner un sueldo que no sea obligatorio hacer la declaración de la renta...

Para sueldos de 40k en adelante te conviene muy mucho que te destinen fuera al menos 180 días...

Pegar un palo gordo y pirarte a sudamerica con mucho dinero es peligroso, si no pregunten al Dioni y las descargas eléctricas en los webs...


----------



## Mulder (27 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Disculpe, eso es cumplir con la normativa en derecho del trabajo, y mercantil.



Tonuel una cosa es *evadir* impuestos y otra muy distinta *evitar* impuestos


----------



## Speculo (27 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Disculpe, eso es cumplir con la normativa en derecho del trabajo, y mercantil.



Se nota que con los de hacienda, tú no has hablado mucho ¿Verdad?


----------



## Condor (27 Jul 2009)

Y la masa monetaria bajando, a dónde habrá ido? 

Vigilando la inflación podremos saber hasta dónde bajará la bolsa; para mi 10000 es el suelo ahora mismo.

Ya veremos que trae agosto, no lo veo caliente...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Se nota que con los de hacienda, tú no has hablado mucho ¿Verdad?



Algunos roces tenemos, no me invento las cosas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Jul 2009)

De todas maneras Speculo, tu que sí que parece que tienes experiencia, por algo será...


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

Peregrine Pharmaceuticals - Google Finance

Otra a punto de estallar.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tonuel una cosa es *evadir* impuestos y otra muy distinta *evitar* impuestos



digamelo a mi... 



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> digamelo a mi...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Jeje tonuel porqué no montas, como decía un profesor mío, una academia de "pornografía académica tributaria y contable"


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Jul 2009)

Qué animado ha estado hoy el hilo, rencores, rencillas, reproches, el que hubiera querido ponerse largo a finales de marzo pudo hacerlo, no le echemos la culpa a los demás.

Lo de los 3000 puntos del Ibex tuvo su aquel, en su momento y tal..., pero siempre me pareció la típica paja mental de los que llegan tarde a los cortos y creen que todavía no se ha acabado la fiesta, no era normal ver a Paulson reconocer que se había forrado con los cortos y pensar que todavía quedaban caídas adicionales.

Curiosamente, la encuesta de sentimiento de mercado que hacemos empezó en marzo, llevan cuatro meses seguidos ganando los alcistas y este mes creo que volverán a ganar, sin comentarios, que nadie se queje ni acuse a nadie que aquí siempre ha habido opiniones para todos los gustos.

Así va la encuesta de este mes, que termina el viernes:



> El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de julio:
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.845,70 + 3%= 10.141,07)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.845,7 - 3%= 9.550,33)
> ...



La clasificación de aciertos, sin contar todavía la encuesta de este mes:



> Clasificación de aciertos:
> 
> Forero-------------- aciertos------------votos
> Benditaliquidez-----------4-----------------4
> ...



Es curioso que Kujire, probablemente la que más acierta de todos nosotros, nunca vote, o que Pepon26 viniese un día por aquí, nos tirase un cacahuete (gracias a que yo se lo pedí casi por caridad, ya que otros se dedicaron a putearlo) y no volviese a aparecer pese a que lo está clavando todo, también es curioso que la gente vote más cuando acierta el mes anterior, con la excepción de Tonuel, que es invulnerable.

Mi opinión es que quien está subiendo la bolsa está encantado con el hecho de que los particulares brillen por su ausencia, cuantos menos entren ahora más lo pueden subir y subir y más alto les van a soltar el papelón (cuando tenga que llegar, en un mes, en dos, en tres...)

No importa cuánto tarden en entrar las gacelas, se sube hasta que entren y punto, cuanto más tarden en entrar, mejor.

Esta semana presentan resultados muchas empresas energéticas, a ver qué pasa, de momento el petróleo parece que está alcista.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Qué animado ha estado hoy el hilo, rencores, rencillas, reproches, el que hubiera querido ponerse largo a finales de marzo pudo hacerlo, no le echemos la culpa a los demás.
> 
> Lo de los 3000 puntos del Ibex tuvo su aquel, en su momento y tal..., pero siempre me pareció la típica paja mental de los que llegan tarde a los cortos y creen que todavía no se ha acabado la fiesta, no era normal ver a Paulson reconocer que se había forrado con los cortos y pensar que todavía quedaban caídas adicionales.
> 
> ...



Hola, muchas gracias por llevar las encuestas, es un buen barómetro para el sentimiento inversor del foro.

Podrías volver a pedirle a Pepón26 que nos tirase otro cacahuete?

Un análisis de él a estas alturas creo que nos vendría de perlas...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Jul 2009)

Bendita... estamos de acuerdo en muchas cosas... pero no en esa... el tal Pepon era un trolaco del mil pares... mal-educado a más no poder... y como una cabra... tendrías que haber visto la de comentarios con el nick de pepón que desde hacia mucho veía en el economista diciendo chorradas del tipo que vimos...

Como siempre, en los peores momentos sale uno dice algo y si sale como el dice es un Guru... si se equivoca no lo recuerda nadie. Esto pasa siempre.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bendita... estamos de acuerdo en muchas cosas... pero no en esa... el tal Pepon era un trolaco del mil pares... mal-educado a más no poder... y como una cabra... tendrías que haber visto la de comentarios con el nick de pepón que desde hacia mucho veía en el economista diciendo chorradas del tipo que vimos...
> 
> Como siempre, en los peores momentos sale uno dice algo y si sale como el dice es un Guru... si se equivoca no lo recuerda nadie. Esto pasa siempre.
> 
> Un saludo



Bueno, dejémosle la oportunidad de demostrarlo, si a la 2ª acierta de pleno, pues se ganará el respeto de los que lo criticaron...

No sé porqué le metísteis tanta caña la verdad, total, en el IBEX todo es posible, lo estamos viendo...


----------



## Speculo (27 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> De todas maneras Speculo, tu que sí que parece que tienes experiencia, por algo será...



Buufff! Ya te digo que si la tengo. Por eso te comento lo que te comento y por eso te digo que eso de los 11 meses de autocontrato por obras con retención del 2% es una chorrada de las de libro. Si sabes de lo que hablas, sabrás también por qué lo digo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hola, muchas gracias por llevar las encuestas, es un buen barómetro para el sentimiento inversor del foro.
> 
> Podrías volver a pedirle a Pepón26 que nos tirase otro cacahuete?
> 
> ...



De nada, prometí llevar la estadística de la encuesta y de momento estoy siendo disciplinado, a punto he estado de perder todos los gráficos, datos, sistemas y estadísticas que tengo por culpa de una "tormenta de virus" que he tenido en el ordenador :, no sé qué me ponía más nervioso, no poder operar ni seguir bien el mercado o el temor a perder todas las estadísticas.

Lo de pepon..., no sé por qué te piensas que me va a hacer caso, ni siquiera sé por dónde anda, mejor no darle la murga y si nos quiere ayudar y aconsejar que lo haga, en cualquier caso, creo que si le pides ayuda ahora sólo conseguirías cabrearlo ya que fue bastante claro y todo va según su previsión.

Su previsión tenía dos partes, subida hasta el 11300 del ibex y después batacazo, él dijo que tras la subida se tomaría vacaciones, me parece raro que no quiera aprovechar la bajada para ganar más, eso me suena a que no está tan convencido, no de la bajada posterior, sino de la magnitud de la misma (decía que hasta los famosos 3000).

Por eso, si le pedimos consejo, mejor esperar a que se cumpla del todo la primera parte de su predicción.

Ni que decir tiene que si tocamos los 11200-11300-11400 o lo que sea y mi sistema me da una señal, cierro todos los largos, eso lo tengo claro, lo de ponerme corto o muy corto o quedarme fuera ya lo decidiré después.

Espero que entonces aparezca pepon por el zoo y nos eche otro peanut (en teoría no hace falta porque ya fue bastante contundente con sus previsiones).


----------



## Riviera (27 Jul 2009)

Desde luego no veo que Pepon sea ningun troll por ninguna parte,es mas,se le hecha en falta a rabiar.Y existir yo diria que existe :


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Jul 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Desde luego no veo que Pepon sea ningun troll por ninguna parte,es mas,se le hecha en falta a rabiar.Y existir yo diria que existe :



Yo creo que tuvimos más suerte que tontos de que viniese por aquí, pero nos lo tomamos por la tremenda.

Pensemos un poco, ¿un tío licenciado en matemáticas, con experiencia de décadas en bonos, bolsa, que ha trabajado en grandes bancos, en mesas de trading, que se puso por libre y está forrado...

...sería un tío contundente y seguro de sí mismo o un apocado que pide perdón por tener razón?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Buufff! Ya te digo que si la tengo. Por eso te comento lo que te comento y por eso te digo que eso de los 11 meses de autocontrato por obras con retención del 2% es una chorrada de las de libro. Si sabes de lo que hablas, sabrás también por qué lo digo.



Hola Speculo, siento que tuvieras malas experiencias..

Yo no me refería a autocontrato... eso es inspeccionable de cajón...

En algunas empresas suelen contratar a la peña por 11 meses, dándole el mes 12 de vacaciones y vuelta a empezar... como autónomo así no puedes hacerlo, y como sa o sl tampoco, te obliga el régimen general a estar contratado "indefinidamente" como administrador único así que...

De todas maneras el tinglado está pensado para las SICAV, dentro de nada DP HF se monta una..(si no la tiene ya!!) y ole él porque tiene un ojo clínico...

Bueno a ver si participamos por aquí y vamos añadiendo cosas, ahora os paso algo interesante de BEFESA.


----------



## Vercingetorix (27 Jul 2009)

Si dijo q el Ibex llegaria a 3.000, yo no le haria mucho caso

Si dijera q podia quedarse por los 8.000, mas o menos... pues vale


----------



## donpepito (27 Jul 2009)

He comprado algunas para especular... PPHM, entrada en 0.8094USD


----------



## Speculo (27 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo creo que tuvimos más suerte que tontos de que viniese por aquí, pero nos lo tomamos por la tremenda.
> 
> Pensemos un poco, ¿un tío licenciado en matemáticas, con experiencia de décadas en bonos, bolsa, que ha trabajado en grandes bancos, en mesas de trading, que se puso por libre y está forrado...
> 
> ...sería un tío contundente y seguro de sí mismo o un apocado que pide perdón por tener razón?



Los hechos dan y quitan razones. El Pepon otra cosa no será, pero razón tenía más que un santo. Aunque fueran faroles los que se tiraba, tenía razón. Y ante eso, poco más que decir.

Por cierto ¿Qué decía que iba a pasar después de los 11.000?? O no llegó a decir nada...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Jul 2009)

Nuevos materiales creados a partir de las actividades de reciclaje de Befesa:

El desarrollo de este compuesto, a partir de un proyecto de I+D+i del área de plásticos y composites, se ha realizado poniendo a prueba varias tecnologías con objeto encontrar la mejor opción posible para cada una de las piezas planteadas, como farolas, bancos, papeleras, etc. El material emplea hormigón polimérico compuesto por resinas termoestables que utilizan como carga óxido de aluminio procedente del refinado de aluminio de la unidad de negocios de reciclaje de residuos de aluminio de Befesa..

Ojo al dato porque esto es un pelotazo si lo consiguen vender... y está a precios de 2006 la acción...

Con lo caro que está el hierro y lo fácil de manipular y ligero que es el material este.. tiene mucha ventaja competitiva..

La principal ventaja es que Befesa Cobra por recoger la materia prima... y con los desechos del reciclaje crean mobiliario urbano... que con los planes E se hubieran hartado.. lástima que lleguen tarde, pero seguro que por el norte de europa esto les mola...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Los hechos dan y quitan razones. El Pepon otra cosa no será, pero razón tenía más que un santo. Aunque fueran faroles los que se tiraba, tenía razón. Y ante eso, poco más que decir.
> 
> Por cierto ¿Qué decía que iba a pasar después de los 11.000?? O no llegó a decir nada...



Dijo que el ibex a los 11300 y después un desplome muy fuerte, de 6000 puntos...

Yo, cuando lo dijo, le dije que no, que para que estuviera claro que todos los rescates y salvamentos iban a fracasar hacía falta más tiempo, pero ahora ya dudo, es que está subiendo muy deprisa, ya estamos ahí, a un 7% de los 11300, sólo quedaría el sprint final, salvo que llegue una corrección para consolidar y luego subamos más despacio.

O que lleguemos más arriba de los 11300, que con el ibex no sería nada raro...


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Por cierto ¿Qué decía que iba a pasar después de los 11.000?? O no llegó a decir nada...



Cuando le pregunté si veia el ibex en los 3000-3500 me dijo que menos... :


sobre los 2000 y pico... 


*pepon26 yo te invoco... que se que nos lees...* 


Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Cuando le pregunté si veia el ibex en los 3000-3500 me dijo que menos... :
> 
> 
> sobre los 2000 y pico...
> ...



¿Dijo que menos?, es que de memoria no me acuerdo bien, sí me acuerdo que habló de un desplome enorme, se habló de los 3000 puntos o así.


----------



## Speculo (27 Jul 2009)

Un par de gráficos ...

MSFT





Al hoyo y con volumen.

VIX





Interesante cómo ha roto la cuña bajista con gap alcista. Ya se sabe lo que pasa cuando empiezan a verse estos aumentos de volatilidad en plena vorágine alcista.


----------



## Condor (27 Jul 2009)

Yo, que cándidamente pensaba que estábamos en un sistema capitalista, del salvaje, aposte por el valor verdadero del mercado, a cortos forever; en aquella primera y única porra en la que participé, cómo vi que no se respetaron las reglas del juego que tanto predican para economías absolutamente endebles pero no para las primeras economías del mundo, vi claramente que el mercado iba para arriba, la cuestión es: ¿qué valor tiene realmente? Veremos la africanización y/o sudamericanización o bananerismo de la vieja Europa? al menos para las clases más desfavorecidas, (quien no sepa operar a corazón abierto no tendrá derecho a nada por paleto), ya esta situación es el pan nuestro de cada día, sólo queda la SS que aguanta? jua jua jua que risa, eso no aguanta nada.


----------



## Condor (27 Jul 2009)

A Europa le vendría bien una huida masiva de inmigrantes, si eso se diera me reiría más; quien sabe, puede que el mercado termine teniendo siempre la razón (y alguien realmente lo duda?)


----------



## Condor (27 Jul 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Todo se ha consumado...
> 
> Ahora vendrán los dineros sin respaldo a hacer crecer la bolsa. ¿cuánto tiempo para la inflación?
> 
> ...



Mi opinión el 4 de marzo, no digan que no les dije


----------



## sapito (27 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Dijo que menos?, es que de memoria no me acuerdo bien, sí me acuerdo que habló de un desplome enorme, se habló de los 3000 puntos o así.



A mi me suena que dijo 11200-6800...


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

pepon26 el 05-05-2009 a las 04:28 PM dijo:


> *Me refiero a llegar a 3500 en el Ibex*.
> De hecho, * sería un poco mas abajo*, pero bueno, *una caida de 8000 puntos en el mercado*.




Vengo de invocar a pepon y sus 11350 de ibex y 1100 de SP que viene diciendo desde abril nada más y nada menos...


Cuando llegue septiembre-octubre nos vamos a reir... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

sorry...



Saludos


----------



## Condor (27 Jul 2009)

El septiembre-octubre lo espero como el Barça-Madrid, seguramente será un empate a cero y con tanto dinero invertido, es decir: una cagada


----------



## Speculo (27 Jul 2009)

Creo que ya estamos como todos los días. Subidas finales sin volumen e índices en positivo. Mañana gap al alza para tapar las bajadas (que es donde se está acumulando el volumen) y a seguir ...


----------



## Kujire (27 Jul 2009)

Si, ese es el plan que en las noticias queda muy bien. Ya huelo los titulares "Y nuevamente los índices avanzan un día más,.... al conocer el extraordinario aumento de las ventas de casas en US" que brote que brote antipatriota el que no b:ote.



> En ppio mañana seguimos up up up, venga ...con lo "sensillo" que es esto, que este coche no tiene marcha atrás! bien se dice que la bolsa es más un arte que una ciencia, y cuanto más técnicos/ingenieriles sean peor. Los que ganan plata en esto son unos zoquetes redomados, mentes simples, peponas, con las cuatro ideas claras y punto.--- B.Madoff dixit


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos mediodias
> Ahora ya tengo confirmación, con el cierre del viernes, se perforó la directriz bajista de largo plazo, con un volumen aceptable. El rally continua veremos el 1012 en el SP500 contado, quizás hoy
> 
> P.D: Animo y gracias LCSASC
> ...





las cosas a su cauce;1572320 Abril09 dijo:


> Aprovechando que es sábado tarde y este post acabará en el olvido...
> 
> Hoy me he puesto a analizar al Ibex en el medio y largo plazo, os comento:
> Creo que en el medio plazo hemos hecho suelo en 6700. Yo pensaba que era la onda 1 de la onda5 final, pero ahora no lo veo así, creo que estamos corrigiendo más a lo bestia, y que lo que hemos acabado es la ondaA de la corrección desde los años 90. Esto nos llevaría a pensar, que la subida que estamos teniendo, es el principio de la ondaB, onda correctora sobre la tendencia principal, y que nos llevará a entornos del 10300 mínimo en el IBEX, a partir de ahí, que calculo que será en verano o poco después (octubre? , comenzaría la ondaC, que nos llevaría a visitar los tresmiles...
> ...





las cosas a su cauce;1591453 Abril09 dijo:


> *1575,8-(0,382*(1575,8-102,2)) = 1575,8-(0,618*(1575,8-666,4))
> *
> Saludos...





Kujire;1591521 Abril09 dijo:


> muy interesante, la fórmula utiliza los fibo desde mínimos y desde máximos que se igualan en el punto de corrección... o eso creo
> 
> Es decir, "lascosasasucauce" corrígeme si me equivoco. Caemos desde máximos 1575,8 a un fibo del 38.2%, rebotamos desde mínimos a un fibo de 61.8%. Igualando las dos partes, nos tendría que dar el punto de equilibrio...



Hola y gracias por vuestros ánimos a todos...

Todo sucede según lo previsto, el 1013 está cada día más cerca... El 38,2% si llegamos al 1013, queda en 880, que es la resistencia que tanto nos ha costado romper y el 61,8% en el nivel psicológico de antaño, los 800. Veremos el 1013, de eso no tengo ninguna duda. Este mercado se parará o en el 1013 o en el 1120.

Saludos...

PD: Para los broteverdistas, ya veréis lo que trae consigo una ondaC mayor...
PD2: Percebo se reía ese día, jeje... donde estará percebo?


----------



## Kujire (27 Jul 2009)

LCASC, siento mucho la pérdida de sus amigos

un saludo


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD2: Percebo se reía ese día, jeje... donde estará percebo?




Creo que se fue de vacaciones en el yate de pepon, no tardarán mucho en volver... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (27 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola y gracias por vuestros ánimos a todos...
> 
> Todo sucede según lo previsto, el 1013 está cada día más cerca... El 38,2% si llegamos al 1013, queda en 880, que es la resistencia que tanto nos ha costado romper y el 61,8% en el nivel psicológico de antaño, los 800. Veremos el 1013, de eso no tengo ninguna duda. Este mercado se parará o en el 1013 o en el 1120.
> 
> ...



Hola, LCASC,

Para el S&P ¿Vale? 

Estamos en la onda B. En julio (día 9) se inició la c impulsiva. Por fibos que parten de la A, a mí me salen:

61,8% y 50% --> 1000 y 1120 .

En teoría, estamos en la primera subonda de c de la B, que debería terminar a la voz de ya. Mañana o antes del viernes se desplegará la segunda subonda en forma de pull-back hacia el 930 (por fibos y por lógica). Se parará ahí por ser la resistencia que todo el mundo tiene en mente. Quizás pare en el 940/950, aunque sería poca corrección, a mi juicio. Si esto sigue así de sucio, puede faltar aún una semana. Coincidiría con el inicio de la vacaciones y el final de mes. Después de la corrección, nos iremos a los 1000/1120 .

Y de ahí, la onda C, que según Elliot se comprenderá entre el 61,8% y el 161,8% de la onda A. Si la A tuvo 900 puntos, la C serán de 556 a 1456 puntos. Ya que no es creíble que el S&P acabe en los 400 puntos o en negativo, vamos a dejar como escenario probable los 600-800 puntos para enero del año que viene en adelante, porque no va a ir más allá de seis meses más conformar el escenario.

¿Todo correcto? Si es así, el escenario que se pinta es muy jodido para las bolsas, pero si el recuento está bien hecho, y todo parece indicar que sí, es lo que va a pasar en breve. Y este año es muy probable que se acabe con mucha euforia.

Mañana cuelgo un gráfico, que ahora no tengo ganas.



En lo que a tí respecta, espero que ya hayas desecho tus cortos o lo hagas en la corrección de las próximas semanas. Yo que tú me recuperaría de las pérdidas con unos largos tomados sobre el fondo del pull-back y esperar al 1.000 del S&P bebiéndote un zumo de piña. Ahí se deshacen largos y a esperar la corrección, que posiblemente llegue con la superación de esos 1.000 y la euforia hasta los 1.100/1.120 .


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Yo que tú me recuperaría de las pérdidas con unos largos tomados sobre el fondo del pull-back y esperar al 1.000 del S&P bebiéndote un zumo de piña. Ahí se deshacen largos y a esperar la corrección, que posiblemente llegue con la superación de esos 1.000 y la euforia hasta los 1.100/1.120 .




Lo que acojona es que todo el mundo lo tenga tan claro... luego ya saben lo que pasa... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (27 Jul 2009)

Ya saben que, desde principios de junio, voy diciendo que llegaremos al 1333 en el S&P para el día 25 de septiembre.

Y que además de eso tengo la siguiente estadística con los máximos de años muy similares a este en el Dow que cuadran bastante bien con el objetivo anterior:

FECHA: 1898-12-23
FECHA: 1925-11-06
FECHA: 1935-11-20
FECHA: 1938-11-09
FECHA: 1980-11-19
FECHA: 2007-10-11

Y para rematar, hoy a las 11 de la mañana dije:



> Si mis datos de hoy son fiables, tras la apertura de los gringos nos iremos hacia el objetivo del 979, estemos donde estemos, si vamos por arriba tocarán cortos, si vamos por abajo largos.



Hemos terminado en 978.75!! 

Esto último es de un sencillo sistema que estoy probando, aunque no siempre acierta el cierre, pero al menos da objetivos por los que ha de pasar la cotización en algún momento del día y que suelen ser importantes como máximos o mínimos intradiarios, estoy intentando sacarle algún partido a esto.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> estoy intentando sacarle algún partido a esto.



El dia que se lo saques avisa... :o



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (27 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El dia que se lo saques avisa... :o



Hoy el día ha estado un poco lateral, hemos andado dando bandazos arriba y abajo desde el inicio, así que el día más aprovechable será cuando este objetivo quede lejos cuando abran los gringos y tengamos tendencia.

Solo vale para intradías.


----------



## Speculo (27 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo que acojona es que todo el mundo lo tenga tan claro... luego ya saben lo que pasa... :



Lo cierto es que el tema de Elliot, siempre y cuando esté bien hecho el recuento, no falla nunca. Lo que pasa es que los recuentos son complicados de realizar y al final, se termina haciendo la predicción cuando el objetivo ya se ha cumplido.
Sin embargo, en este caso concreto, hay ya demasiada gente que coincide con este recuento que no es que parezca tan claro. Es que es así. Si se miran los gráficos, poco más se puede decir. Quizás se falle en la extensión de la onda B, pero parece muy claro que la onda C partirá de los máximos que se alcancen en la subida que estamos viviendo desde marzo, que como digo es el fin de la onda A y el comienzo de la B.

Lo bueno de Elliot y los retrocesos de Fibonacci es que el primero parte de la psicología de masas para desarrollar su estudio y los segundos, de proporciones que miden con exactitud demostrada los vaivenes de los mercados. Y tanto el uno como el otro son inalterables por lo que significan: La codicia humana no cambiará jamás y las matemáticas tampoco.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Lo bueno de Elliot y los retrocesos de Fibonacci es que el primero parte de la psicología de masas para desarrollar su estudio y los segundos, de proporciones que miden con exactitud demostrada los vaivenes de los mercados. Y tanto el uno como el otro son inalterables por lo que significan: La codicia humana no cambiará jamás y las matemáticas tampoco.




Y yo con el libro en la estanteria sin abrir... de puta madre... :o



Buenas noches... :o


----------



## donpepito (28 Jul 2009)

Acabo de llegar... he comprobado que DRYSHIP... se ha portado estupendamente... +13,64%

Opsss... está farma ha hecho aguas hoy:

K-V Pharmaceutical Company - Google Finance


----------



## chollero (28 Jul 2009)

YouTube - westbam-mr peanut


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Jul 2009)

¿Esto va por los peanuts de pepon, no?


----------



## Bambi (28 Jul 2009)

Buenos días,
BBVA bate las previsiones: ganó 2.799 millones hasta junio - 28/07/09 - 1436986 - elEconomista.es

vamos que nos vamos


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> vamos que nos vamos



Si, pero ahora mismo soltando papel en SAN, BBVA y Telefonica... :o


Aquí el que no corre vuela...



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

¿Donde hay que llamar para pedir que pongan cortos en el POP...? :


Edito:

Momentaneamente he visto el SAN a 10,66... :


putos becarios...



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (28 Jul 2009)

hombre Tonuel ahora que lo mencionas no se si comentastéis ya las declaraciones del tipo este:

El banco popular pide a la cnmv mayor beligerancia con las posiciones cortas - 27/07/09 - 1435541 - elEconomista.es

"González-Robatto se felicitó de que los que han jugado a la baja con Banco Popular se han pillado los dedos y han perdido bastante".


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

Corto en BBVA a 10,55€... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Corto en BBVA a 10,55€... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :o



Tonuel, ajusta bien el stop que se te puede pirar a los 12€...

SAN ya va a 10,01€....


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tonuel, ajusta bien el stop que se te puede pirar a los 12€...
> 
> SAN ya va a 10,01€....




Con el BBVA estoy buscando la corrección dichosa... ibex +1580 puntos con el Down

Si sube hoy un 5% me corto la coleta... :



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (28 Jul 2009)

desde luego si BBVA ha presentado estos resultados, el SAN mañana no va a ser menos, aunque tengan que hacer contabilidad creativa


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Jul 2009)

El máximo de Enero del Stoxx fue 2612, ha llegado a 2627 y ahora está en 2617.
El máximo de Enero del Ibex fue 9807, ha llegado a 10707 y ahora está en 10705.

Ver para creer...


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Jul 2009)

Buenos días ^^!

Yo sigo con la demo ^^. Mirando cositas e intentando que las sorpresas sean las mínimas cuando juegue con dinero real.

Vamos por ahora, a menos que me de un ataque de locura en el ibex no me meto...

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

He visto los 10700...



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El máximo de Enero del Stoxx fue 2612, ha llegado a 2627 y ahora está en 2617.
> El máximo de Enero del Ibex fue 9807, ha llegado a 10707 y ahora está en 10705.
> 
> Ver para creer...



Ibex +1600 puntos con el down...



Vamos que nos vamos... 



Saludos :o


----------



## Mulder (28 Jul 2009)

A los buenos días!

El Ibex es un petardo manipulable al máximo con cuatro duros, hasta un particular puede meter mano ahí si sabe como hacerlo. Yo creo que si todo este hilo nos propusiéramos, en plan Hedge Fund, hacer bajar al Ibex hasta que esté en consonancia con el Dow lo conseguiríamos 

Aunque los leoncios nos harían la guerra, pero sería muy divertido 

Ya estoy viendo los titulares de los panfletos económicos: " toma de beneficios en el Ibex, mientras el resto de índices sube...."


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Corto en BBVA a 10,55€... :o
> 
> Saludos :o



Qué lástima que no mantuvieras el largo de ayer... :o


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué lástima que no mantuvieras el largo de ayer... :o




Aún no aguanto la tensión de estar largo... :o

Los del BBVA los mantendré un dia o dos máximo, pero los del botas los mantengo hasta los 3 o los 15 euros... una cosa u otra... 



Saludos


----------



## errozate (28 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> El Ibex es un petardo manipulable al máximo con cuatro duros, hasta un particular puede meter mano ahí si sabe como hacerlo. Yo creo que si todo este hilo nos propusiéramos, en plan Hedge Fund, hacer bajar al Ibex hasta que esté en consonancia con el Dow lo conseguiríamos
> 
> ...




Es precisamente lo que no entiendo, MULDER. Uno lee noticias como que le están haciendo la guerra unas cuantas agencias al Popular, con cortos, para hundir la acción; y ve todo el IBEX verde y POP ahi ahí. Y pienso: "y esta gente del hilo HABÉIS VISTO EL IBEX cada uno haciendo la guerra por su cuenta... corto en SAN, vendo REP, entro en TEL, cierro corto....

Otros van todos a una, MULDER.

Por cierto, ya veo que desde que CHAMELEON te hizo la crítica aquella evitas decir en la misma frase que... "subirá, bajará y habrá alta volatilidad" jejeje....


En serio. Tantos días subiendo, así, con según dicen poco volumen... ¡qué raro!


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

La coleta de uno que yo me se peligra... :o


BBVA 10,77 +5,08%


I vs D +1620 puntos


Saludos :o


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Jul 2009)

Si aceptas un consejo Tonuel, véndete en BBVA en 11,21€ más o menos, antes es una locura... si pasa de ahí deshaz posiciones...

Saludos...

Aprovecho para decir, que parece que el 1013 del S&P coincidirá con el 11400 en el Ibex, con lo cual, si nos vamos al 1120 (que yo creo que iremos), nos iremos más o menos al 12510 en el Ibex... ahí dejo eso...


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si aceptas un consejo Tonuel, véndete en BBVA en 11,21€ más o menos, antes es una locura... si pasa de ahí deshaz posiciones...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Aprovecho para decir, que parece que el 1013 del S&P coincidirá con el 11400 en el Ibex, con lo cual, si nos vamos al 1120 (que yo creo que iremos), nos iremos más o menos al 12510 en el Ibex... ahí dejo eso...





Cuando corrija el ibex soltaré las BBVA, e igual me pongo largo... pero con stop por supuesto... 

Yo creo que mañana o pasado ha de corregir...



y si no corrige seguiremos palmando pasta... ya le he cogido el gustillo... 



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (28 Jul 2009)

he vendido las GAM que estaban atascadas en 15 y he entrado en SAN a 10.03, menudo vértigo hoygan


----------



## Mulder (28 Jul 2009)

errozate dijo:


> Es precisamente lo que no entiendo, MULDER. Uno lee noticias como que le están haciendo la guerra unas cuantas agencias al Popular, con cortos, para hundir la acción; y ve todo el IBEX verde y POP ahi ahí. Y pienso: "y esta gente del hilo HABÉIS VISTO EL IBEX cada uno haciendo la guerra por su cuenta... corto en SAN, vendo REP, entro en TEL, cierro corto....



El POP debe ser el único valor del Ibex donde las agencias que van con cortos consiguen que muerda el polvo. Por cierto, no había disponibilidad de cortos en los brokers para que nos metiéramos los pequeñines, así que tampoco pudo ser de todos modos.




errozate dijo:


> Por cierto, ya veo que desde que CHAMELEON te hizo la crítica aquella evitas decir en la misma frase que... "subirá, bajará y habrá alta volatilidad" jejeje....



Me lo dijo bastante más gente, lo que ocurre es que ahora pienso a más largo plazo que el intradía.




errozate dijo:


> En serio. Tantos días subiendo, así, con según dicen poco volumen... ¡qué raro!



En mi opinión hay días donde el volumen no ha sido tan bajo. Hoy de momento no subimos, aun no hemos superado el máximo de ayer y dudo que lo consigamos, esta semana debería ser algo bajista.

Si superamos el máximo de ayer, que además se hizo a primera hora de la mañana, me voy a poner a largos con todo. Pero creo que ahora nos va a tocar corregir excesos.

Yo sigo esperando al Stoxx en 2547 para volver a las subidas irracionales. 

Por otra parte, cuando uno tiene un movimiento que no le cuadra ha de plantearse lo que le llevo a pensar en el movimiento opuesto y plantearse si ese pensamiento sigue teniendo vigencia, ahí es donde yo suelo cambiar de opinión y esta vez me ha costado. Hace mucho tiempo dije en varias ocasiones que la bolsa había bajado más de un 50% sin que la economía real hubiese corregido al mismo ritmo, así que cabían dos posibilidades (aunque esto ya no lo dije) o la economía se emparejaba a la bolsa o la bolsa se emparejaba a la economía corrigiendo el exceso de bajada.

Y esto solo son fundamentales, por técnico hay más chicha.


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2009)

errozate dijo:


> En serio. Tantos días subiendo, así, con según dicen poco volumen... ¡qué raro!



Es raaaaaaro, raaaaaaaro. Quizá no tanto por:
1 - Más del 60% de la subida anual del IBEX la ha realizado el SAN (ojo que su poderación no superar el !!!!22%!!!!).
2 - ¿Esperamos que la bolsa de Hispanistán sea algo decente?. Va a ser que no.

Esto está en pánico alcista y hay que extremar la prudencia.


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> he vendido las GAM que estaban atascadas en 15 y *he entrado en SAN *a 10.03, *menudo vértigo hoygan*




y más que te va a entrar... :



Saludos


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2009)

Las crónicas diarias son machaconas. SIN VOLUMEN en USA.
El IBEX a su aire


----------



## chameleon (28 Jul 2009)




----------



## Mulder (28 Jul 2009)

Parece que no somos los únicos que hacemos burradas, miren, miren:


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

Venga chavales... a por ellos... :



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (28 Jul 2009)

Y aquí lo ilustro:

Hong-Kong (+40.76% según la tabla):






Bombay (+59.37% según la tabla):






Parece que es algo generalizado.


----------



## ddddd (28 Jul 2009)

¿Momento para entrar en el Santander esperando el subidón por los datos de mañana para después salir o demasiado arriesgado? Tal vez, esperamos a que corriga algo más durante el día de hoy, ¿?

Saludos.


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Momento para entrar en el Santander esperando el subidón por los datos de mañana para después salir o demasiado arriesgado? Tal vez, esperamos a que corriga algo más durante el día de hoy, ¿?
> 
> Saludos.




Los americanos nos lo dirán esta tarde... :



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Jul 2009)

Buenos dias!
Estoy de vacaciones pero sigo el puto Ibex todos los dias,no me esperaba el subidon que le estan dando a los banquitos,pero ya no me sorprende nada....
Meterse corto es una locura,como mucho unos cortos rapidos intradia para aprovechar la bajada de un subidon loco y punto,quedarse corto de un dia para otro es comerse un gap al alza irrecuperable dia si y dia tambien.
Los precios estan muy altos,meterse ahora es una locura.

Siento lo de tus compañeros LCASC yo tambien sufri la semana pasada un incendio de 900 hectarias al lado de la casa de mis abuelos por leon/sanabria si no es por el UME y los retenes salimos bien jodidos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Jul 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Momento para entrar en el Santander esperando el subidón por los datos de mañana para después salir o demasiado arriesgado? Tal vez, esperamos a que corriga algo más durante el día de hoy, ¿?
> 
> Saludos.



Llegas un poco tarde, pero puedes probar, pero ten cuidado que puedes salir bien escaldado.

Si te gusta el riesgo, compra antes de que abran los americanos, pero hazte a la idea de que puedes perder.


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

*VAMOSSSSSS....*



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Jul 2009)

Ya le he quitado unos centimillos al BBVA entre corto en 10.725 compradas en 10.59


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

Volumen en el SAN... 163 minolles... ¿Qué coño están tramando Mulder...? :



Saludos :


----------



## Bambi (28 Jul 2009)

en SAN si entrás ya sabes con stop o bien no quitarle el ojo de encima, a estas alturas es lo que hay, mañana presentan resultados y podría ir arriba pero mucho ojito

¿se fijaron en Arcelor? ha bajado de 26.8 a 25.5 en un plis plas


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2009)

El SAN ya tiene más capitalización bursátil que TEF !!!!!!


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

A ver si nos dan una alegria a los bajistas... nos lo estamos ganando... :o



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Jul 2009)

A Bankinter le van a dar un buen palo,ayer ya intentaron bajarla de 8 en la subasta


----------



## Mulder (28 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A ver si nos dan una alegria a los bajistas... nos lo estamos ganando... :o



Tal vez nos la den mañana, pero será para quitarse pufos de encima y a ponerse largos, nada más.

Yo también tengo un par de cortos del Ibex y también sufro pero estoy esperando a que estos días se corrija un poco para poder salir bien parado.


----------



## errozate (28 Jul 2009)

MULDER:

¿Para cuándo preves la gran empapelada?


----------



## Tupper (28 Jul 2009)

bertok dijo:


> El SAN ya tiene más capitalización bursátil que TEF !!!!!!



Buenos días al hilo.


In SAN we trust.


----------



## xavigomis (28 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tal vez nos la den mañana, pero será para quitarse pufos de encima y a ponerse largos, nada más.
> 
> Yo también tengo un par de cortos del Ibex y también sufro pero estoy esperando a que estos días se corrija un poco para poder salir bien parado.



a que nivel los tienes? que nivel sería una salida aceptable para ti?

thanks


----------



## Mulder (28 Jul 2009)

errozate dijo:


> MULDER:
> 
> ¿Para cuándo preves la gran empapelada?



Creo que esta semana toca una empapelada breve. A finales de septiembre cuento con otra pero no creo que vaya mucho más allá.

En el 2010 si que preveo una buena empapelada, la crisis no acabará hasta el 2011.


----------



## Mulder (28 Jul 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> a que nivel los tienes? que nivel sería una salida aceptable para ti?
> 
> thanks



Quise decir que estoy corto en valores del Ibex, no que estuviera corto en el propio Ibex, si te sirve algo creo que el Stoxx debería corregir hasta 2547 y a partir de ahí largos a todo gas.

Olviden los cortos hasta finales de septiembre, no comentan un error del que se arrepentirán.

edito: me puedo equivocar también ¿saben?


----------



## Deudor (28 Jul 2009)

Voy a meterme un poco con Deutche Bank. Vaya paliza que le están dando.


----------



## xavigomis (28 Jul 2009)

Sirve sirve, muchas gracias.


----------



## ddddd (28 Jul 2009)

¿Cómo véis la situación de Codere?

Puede ser un buen momento para entrar, aunque la sombra de los 4,85 aparece alargada actualmente.

Valor realmente interesante ahora mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

De Cárpatos... :o




> *BBVA*
> 
> Para los seguidores de las técnicas de DeMark, avisar que hoy el BBVA está en una full 13 TD Combo countdown, que suele ser precursora de techos.





Saludos


----------



## Nico (28 Jul 2009)

Por Dios !! qué pasa con Gamesa ? (estoy viendo bajar la cotización a plomo... ahora sube, ahora baja)

Qué paso ?


----------



## Nico (28 Jul 2009)

Es un subibaja desbocado !!, no es normal !


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

Nico dijo:


> Es un subibaja desbocado !!, no es normal !



*GUANO....*



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

Como los americanos acompañen el dia 30 nos vamos a dar una buena hostia... :



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (28 Jul 2009)

Buenas. Hoy ando liado y poco hay que comentar que no se haya dicho ya.

Sólo decir algo del minuto actual: Creo que están bajando el Stoxx de cara a los datos macro que salen de aquí a las 15:00 . Así que es de esperar un pequeño rally alcista desde las 13:45 . Tiene toda la pinta.

El Ibex no se ni como va ni me importa.


----------



## donpepito (28 Jul 2009)

Ya está dado de alta el valor:

ALXA en RT4

http://www.google.com/finance?q=ALXA


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Jul 2009)

Buenos días 
Sangría y tal.
El FutDJI por debajo de 9063.

Sigo barajando que de aquí igual no pasa.Emocion a raudales.

CNBC hoy,un analisto:
-Los beneficios de la emprsas del SP500 un -33% interanual

ESO SI...MEJOR DE LO PREVISTO POR EL CONSENSO Y TAL...

Saludos


----------



## ddddd (28 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya está dado de alta el valor:
> 
> ALXA en RT4
> 
> Alexza Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance




¿Qué ocurre con dicho valor?

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## donpepito (28 Jul 2009)

No estaba listado en RT4, para poder operar con el valor.


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Qué ocurre con dicho valor?



Nosotros pedimos poder operar... donpepito llama... y RT4 dispone... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

Todo en negativo y el ibex ahí... con un par de huevos... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## Speculo (28 Jul 2009)

Cárpatos también se ha dado cuenta de lo fácil que es manipular un índice si se tienen ganas:





Donde aquí pone SAN, allí ponen IBM y ya está ..


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

Esta semana el BBVA me va a generar plusvalias si o si... o le pego fuego a la sucursal de aquí al lado... :



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Jul 2009)

Corto again en BBVA a 10.72 a ver si le saco otros centimillos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Jul 2009)

Menos los blue chips del Ibex en el resto de valores bajada generalizada,creo que los cocos de aqui solo compran SAN,BBVA y TEL.
El resto de valores los mamonean con su sube-baja como siempre.

Nuestro amigo pepon se lo tiene que estar llevando muerto jajajaja


----------



## Deudor (28 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Esta semana el BBVA me va a generar plusvalias si o si... :



Las que te ha quitado el botas...
:


----------



## Deudor (28 Jul 2009)

Por cierto, STOXX en negativo fututos en negativo.... siguiendo la tradición reciente, hoy subidón.


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Las que te ha quitado el botas...
> :




Al botas lo voy a cocinar a fuego lento... :



Saludos :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Jul 2009)

Algo se cuece en Abengoa y el grupo, miren la noticia calentita que les paso...

Muy Sres. nuestros:
Comunicamos la adopción por el Consejo de
Administración de Abengoa, S.A., en su reunión celebrada el día 27 de julio de 2009 y a
propuesta de la Comisión de Nombramientos y Retribuciones, de la designación de D.
José Borrell Fontelles, por el plazo de cuatro años, realizada por el procedimiento de
cooptación.

D. José Borrell se incorpora al Consejo de Administración con el carácter de consejero
independiente. El nombramiento será propuesto para su ratificación en la siguiente
Junta General de la compañía.

Creo que es el momento de plantearse unas BEFESAS, porque contactos con europa hay con este hombre... 

Qué opinas DP??


----------



## donpepito (28 Jul 2009)

Llevo un par de días estudiando el tema... hay agencias que quieren soltar acciones, es probable que bajen de los 12,00€ BMA.

Abengoa tiene bastante participación en BMA.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Llevo un par de días estudiando el tema... hay agencias que quieren soltar acciones, es probable que bajen de los 12,00€ BMA.
> 
> Abengoa tiene bastante participación en BMA.



Si, tiene mucha autocartera, de todas maneras cuando la subieron a 34€ hicieron mucha pasta, algo parecido está pasando con Telvent, que se fué a 8$ y ahora anda por 24$...

Como empresa de este grupo, tiene unos números muy buenos de crecimiento, creo que es interesante analizar el precio del aluminio para sacar conclusiones, sabes de alguna página donde pueda hacer una gráfica y la comparo con la cotización?

De todas maneras tiene muy poco free float, pero no creo que la bajan de 11€, y si lo hacen compraría bastantes, 10.000€ mínimo...


----------



## donpepito (28 Jul 2009)

Aquellos afortunados que lleven DRYSHIP... de aquí al viernes nos vamos a los 8.00USD... hoy tendremos un pequeño recorte en la cot.

Los resultados de 2T son muy buenos... y las previsiones todavía mejores... confiamos la vuelta a los 11.00USD a corto plazo.

Ahora tengo unas 27.000ACS en cartera.

OCNF ha recuperado, no obstante DRYS, sigue siendo mejor inversión.


----------



## donpepito (28 Jul 2009)

SPSS Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> SPSS Inc. - Google Finance



No crees que SAP AG está mejor para invertir? si comparas las gráficas son primas hermanas...

Si tienes noticias de que van a ser opados cuenta algo... así porque sí no suben los programas de estadística...


Vale lo acabo de leer, que IBM lo quiere comprar...


----------



## ddddd (28 Jul 2009)

Una preguntita ahora que veo que habláis sobre valores estadounidenses.

¿Cómo va el tema de los impuestos en estas cotizaciones?

A la hora de comprar un valor por renta4 me cobran 15 dolares en comisiones. Después, ¿qué más debería de pagar?

Si me pudieran aclarar esta duda les estaría muy agradecido.

Saludos.


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

Me voy a cagar en el puto ibex en positivo... esto ya es un cachondeo... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (28 Jul 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> Una preguntita ahora que veo que habláis sobre valores estadounidenses.
> 
> ¿Cómo va el tema de los impuestos en estas cotizaciones?
> 
> ...



Va exactamente igual, plusvalías al 18% y los gastos de comisiones y demás se descuentan, no hay ninguna diferencia entre la compraventa de acciones españolas o norteamericanas.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (28 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Va exactamente igual, plusvalías al 18% y los gastos de comisiones y demás se descuentan, no hay ninguna diferencia entre la compraventa de acciones españolas o norteamericanas.



Varía en dividendos..


----------



## Speculo (28 Jul 2009)

Los americanos se están afanando mucho en tapar el gap de apertura.
Si el Stoxx vuelve a los 2600, le meto un corto.

EDIT: Espero a que salga el dato de confianza, por si lo suben todavía más.


----------



## donpepito (28 Jul 2009)

Operar en el mercado USA, te puede salir mucho + barato que comprar acciones en el IBEX... dependiendo de las condiciones que tengas pactadas con tu broker.

Para mi gusto, no hay nada comparable al mercado americano... mucho riesgo... pero te puedes hacer -millonario / perderlo todo, si vendes- a corto plazo, en España... nunca veràs tales subidas / bajadas.


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

Amago por aquí y me voy al guano por allá... 


Saludos


----------



## Kujire (28 Jul 2009)

Buenas Vacaciones a todos!

... pero l@s que no estamos de vacas pues este es el plan para hoy

El tema de los Bonos y los extra-compensaciones a los foreros de burbuja.info será debatido en el Comité financiero del senado, dentro de 5 mins dará comienzo.

LIVE

Los chinos están por akí estos días, la reunión US-China continúa. Y aprovechando que los chinos están de tour por US, Tim Manos Largas Geithner les va a obsequiar con la subusta record Guinnes de McBonos por valor de 150B$, así se van contentos para casa con algún souvenir

No sé si saben pero llegan noticias de que una empresa ha intentado cerrar una planta en China, al parecer los "trabajadores" chinos han linchado al director, y consecuentemente los planes de cierre han sido cancelados:

El índice de Confianza es menor de lo esperado ....

.... y casi estamos en positivo, cuidadín con los cortos


----------



## donpepito (28 Jul 2009)

Ese "push" de negociación chino... funcionaria muy bien en España.


----------



## Speculo (28 Jul 2009)

Cierro el corto en el Stoxx en 2583. Abierto en 2602. A mí no me pillan más estos malnacidos.

Hay que estudiar el asunto para una estrategia a dos o tres días en el lado corto.


----------



## Kujire (28 Jul 2009)

Es algo normal en China, por lo que parece... de ahí que los chinos se hayan advenido a visitar US en conversaciones bilaterales para venderlo como un éxito a la población(lo del cuento chino vamos), a China se le está acabando el "push" económico y a lo mejor veremos más "push" sociales de aki a un tiempo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Jul 2009)

Cerrado el segundo corto del dia al BBVA a 10,605 otros centimillos a la buchaca


----------



## Mulder (28 Jul 2009)

*ME CAGO EN LOS PUTOS MUERTOS DEL MALDITO BROKER QUE SE HA ESTROPEADO JUSTO EN EL MOMENTO EN QUE IBA A ENTRAR CORTO HACIENDOME DEJAR DE GANAR 15 PUNTOS EN EL STOXX!!*

arf,arf...lo siento, tenía que soltarlo o reventaba, puto Interdin. Me he tenido que poner corto más abajo.


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Cierro el corto en el Stoxx en 2583. Abierto en 2602. A mí no me pillan más estos malnacidos.
> 
> Hay que estudiar el asunto para una estrategia a dos o tres días en el lado corto.




Los del BBVA los cierro el viernes... objetivo 10€... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (28 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> *ME CAGO EN LOS PUTOS MUERTOS DEL MALDITO BROKER QUE SE HA ESTROPEADO JUSTO EN EL MOMENTO EN QUE IBA A ENTRAR CORTO HACIENDOME DEJAR DE GANAR 15 PUNTOS EN EL STOXX!!*
> 
> arf,arf...lo siento, tenía que soltarlo o reventaba, puto Interdin. Me he tenido que poner corto más abajo.



Lo menos 10 puntos más abajo porque yo he metido la orden casi en el pico y un segundo o dos después todos despeinados.

Si esta es la buena, se irá a los 2550, pero yo no arriesgo ni un céntimo más, que tengo que recuperar.


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> *ME CAGO EN LOS PUTOS MUERTOS DEL MALDITO BROKER QUE SE HA ESTROPEADO JUSTO EN EL MOMENTO EN QUE IBA A ENTRAR CORTO HACIENDOME DEJAR DE GANAR 15 PUNTOS EN EL STOXX!!*
> 
> arf,arf...lo siento, tenía que soltarlo o reventaba, puto Interdin. Me he tenido que poner corto más abajo.








Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> *ME CAGO EN LOS PUTOS MUERTOS DEL MALDITO BROKER QUE SE HA ESTROPEADO JUSTO EN EL MOMENTO EN QUE IBA A ENTRAR CORTO HACIENDOME DEJAR DE GANAR 15 PUNTOS EN EL STOXX!!*
> 
> arf,arf...lo siento, tenía que soltarlo o reventaba, puto Interdin. Me he tenido que poner corto más abajo.



Tranquilo que la diversión no ha hecho más que empezar.

Animo


----------



## Mulder (28 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Lo menos 10 puntos más abajo porque yo he metido la orden casi en el pico y un segundo o dos después todos despeinados.
> 
> Si esta es la buena, se irá a los 2550, pero yo no arriesgo ni un céntimo más, que tengo que recuperar.



Yo tampoco quiero arriesgar a cortos en tendencia alcista, me he salido con +11 puntos y tengo el mismo objetivo que tu.


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Jul 2009)

Otra vez DJI por debajo de los 9063

Ya lo se...nací cansino!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> *ME CAGO EN LOS PUTOS MUERTOS DEL MALDITO BROKER QUE SE HA ESTROPEADO JUSTO EN EL MOMENTO EN QUE IBA A ENTRAR CORTO HACIENDOME DEJAR DE GANAR 15 PUNTOS EN EL STOXX!!*
> 
> arf,arf...lo siento, tenía que soltarlo o reventaba, puto Interdin. Me he tenido que poner corto más abajo.



Ja, ja, ja, ¿interdín, eh?, lo he visto, lo he visto, me ha pasado lo mismo, esto es la hostia, menos mal que no somos mal pensados.


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

Volumen SAN.....202 minolles de papelas... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (28 Jul 2009)

Activando recuperación, datos sectores.... en marcha.


----------



## Speculo (28 Jul 2009)

Kujire, qué le pasa al presi del CME que se está poniendo nervioso con eso de que se acuse tanto a los especuladores porque manipulan demasiado los precios.. A ver si ahora va a resultar que la buena marcha de la economía depende de toda esta panda de chupasangres sin escrúpulos.


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Activando recuperación, datos sectores.... en marcha.




Hoy no hamijo... hoy no... :



Eurostoxx -36 puntos ---------------------> Ibex +0,6%....



Saludos :o


----------



## Speculo (28 Jul 2009)

Han parado al S&P en la directriz alcista del 21 de julio. Será el soporte a vigilar. Ahora está en 973.

ADD: Puede que hoy también toque maquillaje de cierre europeo, así atentos.


----------



## Kujire (28 Jul 2009)

El problema es que hay muchos HF resentidos, era bueno antes cuando todo subía y subía y nada pasaba.... pero claro ahora tenía que bajar.... y sube. 

Creo que a muchos "estrategas" lo más que van a manejar a partir de ahora es el monoply de toda la vida. El mercado siempre ha estado manipulado, el secreto es estar del lado de la manipulación.

Todos sabemos de qué raza son estos "presis" de los mercados.... íntimos de Bernie jur jur


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> El problema es que hay muchos HF resentidos, era bueno antes cuando todo subía y subía y nada pasaba.... pero claro ahora tenía que bajar.... y sube.
> 
> Creo que a muchos "estrategas" lo más que van a manejar a partir de ahora es el monoply de toda la vida. El mercado siempre ha estado manipulado, el secreto es estar del lado de la manipulación.
> 
> Todos sabemos de qué raza son estos "presis" de los mercados.... íntimos de Bernie jur jur



"supuestamente" los que no trabajan los sabados....

Igual me meto en Iberia o Acciona por si mañana recuperan,dp las bajamos en subasta???


----------



## donpepito (28 Jul 2009)

Kujire... que me comentas de PPHM... parece un chicharro... llevo unas 1500acs simbolicas... me dá la sensación que la quieren subir.

Por cierto BCON... está subiendo... quizás la dilución está al caer... ese día compraré para acumular.


----------



## donpepito (28 Jul 2009)

Del IBEX... no toco nada ...solo un par del MC .... ahora estoy volcado en el MAIN market usariano. XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Jul 2009)

Me estoy atando la mano a la silla para no meter unos cortos a los banquitos...con este golferio en subasta te la pueden meter doblada... Tonuel tienes mas huevos que el caballo de esparteros aguantando el chaparron.


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Jul 2009)

Dji a puntito de irse pabajo.
Todos a botar!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> El problema es que hay muchos HF resentidos, era bueno antes cuando todo subía y subía y nada pasaba.... pero claro ahora tenía que bajar.... y sube.
> 
> Creo que a muchos "estrategas" lo más que van a manejar a partir de ahora es el monoply de toda la vida. El mercado siempre ha estado manipulado, el secreto es estar del lado de la manipulación.
> 
> Todos sabemos de qué raza son estos "presis" de los mercados.... íntimos de Bernie jur jur



¿Tú estabas ya en este oficio en la recuperación de las bolsas en 2003?, supongo que pasaría algo parecido, bolsa baja, tipos de interés por los suelos, no sé si había tantas facilidades para ponerse cortos los particulares, ¿de qué se hablaba en aquel momento?, subía y subía un día sí y otro también, supongo que la palabra manipulación estaría en boca de todos.


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Dji a puntito de irse pabajo.
> Todos a botar!!



Somos pocos pero la fe en el guano es intensa en nosotros... :



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Jul 2009)

Mira que son buenos que nos dan la oportunidad de vender otra vez en 10700, ¿lo ves, Mulder?, y tu echando pestes de Intedín...


----------



## Kujire (28 Jul 2009)

DP, la veo bastante arriba ya, ...sin embargo tiene niñera... yo la consideraría de máximo riesgo, creo que se pararía en 1.1$ en caso de repuntar, muy poco negociado, si te dá la nariz que puede despegar .... es probable.


----------



## donpepito (28 Jul 2009)

Algo me está llegando directamente desde el parqué.... no preocuparos... el soft de GS... ha sido actualizado EMERGENCY UPDATE PATCH, en unos minutos los mercados... volverán a la normalidad.


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Algo me está llegando directamente desde el parqué.... no preocuparos... *el soft de GS... ha sido actualizado EMERGENCY UPDATE PATCH, en unos minutos los mercados... volverán a la normalidad*.




¿Como se pone un thanks negativo...? :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (28 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> DP, la veo bastante arriba ya, ...sin embargo tiene niñera... yo la consideraría de máximo riesgo, creo que se pararía en 1.1$ en caso de repuntar, muy poco negociado, si te dá la nariz que puede despegar .... es probable.



Si, mi idea era especular con los datos pendientes... los MM juegan con las posis... estaba a la espera de ver como se comporta hoy.

SQNM... las vendí antes del neoBOOM de HGSI... y mirá por donde van. :-(


----------



## donpepito (28 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Como se pone un thanks negativo...? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El upgrade patch ... es por zonas... el del IBEX está activado....


----------



## Mulder (28 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mira que son buenos que nos dan la oportunidad de vender otra vez en 10700, ¿lo ves, Mulder?, y tu echando pestes de Intedín...



Si es que lo tenía todo preparado, orden de venta a mercado, volumen 1, faltaba darle a botón de enviar y, además estaba a punto de darle y ....

Desde luego se va a ir más abajo, yo espero al Stoxx en 2547 para ponerme largo por una larga temporada y se que ese nivel lo alcanzará esta semana.


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

donpepito vs Mulder&tonuel

Próximamente en sus pantallas... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (28 Jul 2009)

Hoy el IBEX... con el apoyo del BBVA... no hay quien lo envíe al ROJO... y mañana de nuevo verde.


----------



## Mulder (28 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> donpepito vs Mulder&tonuel
> 
> Próximamente en sus pantallas... :



No esperes mucho de la sesión de hoy, ya hemos alcanzado objetivos y creo que el S&P cerrará más o menos donde estaba a las 16:00, mañana va a ser el día de la bajada bestia, o eso creo, jueves probable lateral.

Ya sabes, los updates también llevan bugs


----------



## Kujire (28 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Tú estabas ya en este oficio en la recuperación de las bolsas en 2003?, supongo que pasaría algo parecido, bolsa baja, tipos de interés por los suelos, no sé si había tantas facilidades para ponerse cortos los particulares, ¿de qué se hablaba en aquel momento?, subía y subía un día sí y otro también, supongo que la palabra manipulación estaría en boca de todos.



a toro pasado es fácil decir que no era la misma situación, pero así lo creo. Creo que en US las manipulaciones forman parte intrínseca de este negocio, ganas hasta que alguien decide que no ganas y punto, sin embargo las condiciones económicas eran muy diferentes a las de ahora, y es normal que con tipos bajos las bolsas suban, si a eso tomamos que estábamos comenzando una guerra, veníamos del reventón de las .com, el 9/11, el SARS,.... es decir, lo de menos era la economía real, era lo únco que funcionaba, el crédito seguía intacto, creo que la palabra "manipulación" no estaba en el vocabulario simplemente porque todo el mundo estaba del lado correcto.


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No esperes mucho de la sesión de hoy, ya hemos alcanzado objetivos y creo que el S&P cerrará más o menos donde estaba a las 16:00, mañana va a ser el día de la bajada bestia, o eso creo, jueves probable lateral.
> 
> Ya sabes, los updates también llevan bugs




Este agosto me voy a ir de vacaciones a la casa de la caridad como esto siga así... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## donpepito (28 Jul 2009)

Lo de CITI... era de libro... ayer al tocar los 2.56USD inmediatamente, activó la subida de hoy.... +9% .... al final no compré.


----------



## donpepito (28 Jul 2009)

deCODE genetics, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (28 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Este agosto me voy a ir de vacaciones a la casa de la caridad como esto siga así... :o



A lo mejor encuentras una al lado de la playa, prueba por ese barrio que hay al lado de la malvarosa


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

*VAMOSSSSSS Buffete.... métele coño.... *:






Saludos :


----------



## ddddd (28 Jul 2009)

Observo a Drysship bajando alrededor del 5%, ¿sería el momento de comprar o esperarla algo más abajo?

¿El comprar en dolares te cobran algo en comisiones o el cambio de moneda se hace de manera automática sin tu enterarte?

Siento tantas preguntas, pero uno comienza en esto :o

Saludos.


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

+1630 puntos...


----------



## donpepito (28 Jul 2009)

DRYS... es muy vólatil... yo mantengo el precio de 8.xx para corto plazo... .. pero no tomes mis comentarios, como recomendaciones.

La horquilla de RT4 en el cambio de div. es la + legal que he encontrado.


----------



## Speculo (28 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


>



Mientras te juegues lo que no vayas a necesitar, no hay problema.
Aunque lo tuyo ya tiene que doler más que una patada en los huevos.


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Mientras te juegues lo que no vayas a necesitar, no hay problema.
> Aunque lo tuyo ya tiene que doler más que una patada en los huevos.




Al principio duele pero luego se te pasa... ya sabes... 


Ahora veré de operar largo y corto a la vez al estilo mulderiano...



Saludos


----------



## carvil (28 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes 


Soporte 962.50 en el futuro del SP



Salu2


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

Estoy viendo al BBVA en 10,57 luego 10,65...en R4... no puede ser... :


puto windows 98... 


(el del sistema que mueve R4 digo...)


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (28 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Estoy viendo al BBVA en 10,57 luego 10,65...en R4... no puede ser... :
> 
> 
> puto windows 98...
> ...




10,70€ para ti


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 10,70€ para ti



-100 puntos el dow... -50 el stoxx... y nosotros ahí con dos cojones... :o



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (28 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> -100 puntos el dow... -50 el stoxx... y nosotros ahí con dos cojones... :o



Te recomiendo encarecidamente la lectura pausada de dos posts que he puesto hoy mismo sobre mercados internacionales.

Tal vez dejes de revolverte tanto.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Jul 2009)

Mañana presenta resultados Visa..., no se lo pierdan, como sean buenos...

Voy a poner las empresas que presentan resultados esta semana, sólo pongo las de mayor capitalización:

Company name	Symbol	Sector	Market cap.	Fecha presentación
Aetna Inc.	AET	Financial	11370000000	29-07-09
First Solar, Inc.	FSLR	Technology	12390000000	29-07-09
American Tower Corporation	AMT	Services	12910000000	29-07-09
Enbridge Inc. (USA)	ENB	Energy	13490000000	29-07-09
Talisman Energy Inc. (USA)	TLM	Energy	15620000000	29-07-09
Express s-cript-s, Inc.	ESRX	Services	16300000000	29-07-09
Hess Corp.	HES	Energy	17000000000	29-07-09
General Dynamics Corporation	GD	Capital Goods	20970000000	29-07-09
Praxair, Inc.	PX	Basic materials	22010000000	29-07-09
Medco Health Solutions Inc.	MHS	Services	22610000000	29-07-09
WellPoint, Inc.	WLP	Financial	24200000000	29-07-09
The Southern Company	SO	Utilities	24870000000	29-07-09
Goldcorp Inc. (USA)	GG	Basic materials	27750000000	29-07-09
ArcelorMittal (ADR)	MT	Basic materials	49870000000	29-07-09
SAP AG (ADR)	SAP	Technology	51410000000	29-07-09
Visa Inc.	V	Financial	56800000000	29-07-09


Company name	Symbol	Sector	Market cap.	Fecha presentación
Republic Services, Inc.	RSG	Services	10000000000	30-07-09
Aon Corporation	AOC	Financial	10340000000	30-07-09
Noble Energy, Inc.	NBL	Energy	10350000000	30-07-09
Avon Products, Inc.	AVP	Consumer Non-cyclical	12120000000	30-07-09
Waste Management, Inc.	WMI	Services	13890000000	30-07-09
Southwestern Energy Company	SWN	Energy	14100000000	30-07-09
Public Service Enterprise Group Inc.	PEG	Utilities	16340000000	30-07-09
Becton, Dickinson and Co.	BDX	HealthCare	16690000000	30-07-09
Franklin Resources, Inc.	BEN	Financial	17120000000	30-07-09
Automatic Data Processing	ADP	Services	17850000000	30-07-09
Kellogg Company	K	Consumer Non-cyclical	18200000000	30-07-09
Covidien PLC**	COV	HealthCare	18250000000	30-07-09
Petro-Canada (USA)	PCZ	Energy	19660000000	30-07-09
The Travelers Companies, Inc.	TRV	Financial	23690000000	30-07-09
MetLife, Inc.	MET	Financial	25370000000	30-07-09
Barrick Gold Corporation (USA)	ABX	Basic materials	31080000000	30-07-09
Colgate-Palmolive Company	CL	Consumer Non-cyclical	36680000000	30-07-09
The Walt Disney Company	DIS	Services	47110000000	30-07-09
Siemens AG (ADR)	SI	Conglomerates	64780000000	30-07-09
AstraZeneca plc (ADR)	AZN	HealthCare	66200000000	30-07-09
Royal Dutch Shell plc (ADR)	RDS.A	Energy	160310000000	30-07-09
Exxon Mobil Corporation	XOM	Energy	336410000000	30-07-09



Company name	Symbol	Sector	Market cap.	Fecha presentación
Sempra Energy	SRE	Utilities	12040000000	31-07-09
American Electric Power Company, Inc.	AEP	Utilities	14280000000	31-07-09
Allergan, Inc.	AGN	HealthCare	15200000000	31-07-09
Dominion Resources, Inc.	D	Utilities	19380000000	31-07-09
TOTAL SA (ADR)	TOT	Energy	124610000000	31-07-09
Chevron Corporation	CVX	Energy	131590000000	31-07-09



Por cierto, ¿se pueden poner tablas en los mensajes?, habría que decirle a Calopez que hiciera algo para poder insertar tablas, al fin y al cabo este es el hilo más visitado del foro y en un hilo como este las tablas son muy útiles.

Es que los datos así apelotonados se ven fatal.

Edito para decir que están ordenadas por días y de menor a mayor capitalización, dentro de cada día puede ser que presenten antes, después o durante la sesión bursátil.


----------



## Mulder (28 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿se pueden poner tablas en los mensajes?, habría que decirle a Calopez que hiciera algo para poder insertar tablas, al fin y al cabo este es el hilo más visitado del foro y en un hilo como este las tablas son muy útiles.
> 
> Es que los datos así apelotonados se ven fatal.



Si, si que se puede tienes que darle al símbolo '#' que verás arriba, metes el código y te sale todo el HTML interpretado.


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Te recomiendo encarecidamente la lectura pausada de dos posts que he puesto hoy mismo sobre mercados internacionales.
> 
> Tal vez dejes de revolverte tanto.




No me revuelvo... es que le voy a pegar fuego a algo... :o



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (28 Jul 2009)

Algo así Bendita

```
<table border="1">
<tr>
<th>Heading</th>
<th>Another Heading</th>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>row 1, cell 1</td>
<td>row 1, cell 2</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>row 2, cell 1</td>
<td>row 2, cell 2</td>
</tr>
</table>
```


```
[CODE]<table border="1">
<tr>
<th>Heading</th>
<th>Another Heading</th>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>row 1, cell 1</td>
<td>row 1, cell 2</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>row 2, cell 1</td>
<td>row 2, cell 2</td>
</tr>
</table> [/CODE]
```


----------



## ddddd (28 Jul 2009)

Bueno, pues casi al final de la sesión he entrado en el Santander esperando una buena subida mañana con la presentación de sus resultados pensando en salir mañana mismo de ella o en muy poco tiempo. Esperemos que salga bien.

Saludos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Jul 2009)

Ibex al final:
-14 suben
-1 se mantiene 
-20 bajan

Final, +0,68% Somos los cracks!


----------



## Kaprak63 (28 Jul 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> Bueno, pues casi al final de la sesión he entrado en el Santander esperando una buena subida mañana con la presentación de sus resultados pensando en salir mañana mismo de ella o en muy poco tiempo. Esperemos que salga bien.
> 
> Saludos.



Aquí le dejo un paliativo.







por si le hiciera falta.


----------



## donpepito (28 Jul 2009)

BCON... bajadita...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Jul 2009)

¿Por qué me queda así tan raro?, para obtener el código guardé el archivo excel como html y luego lo copié de ahí, ¿alguna forma más sencilla de hacerlo?


```
<table border=1>
  <td height=17 class=xl32 width=250 style='height:12.75pt;width:188pt'>Company
  name</td>
  <td class=xl32 width=51 style='width:38pt'>Symbol</td>
  <td class=xl32 width=142 style='width:107pt'>Sector</td>
  <td class=xl33 width=91 style='width:68pt'>Market cap.</td>
  <td class=xl34 colspan=2 width=202 style='mso-ignore:colspan;width:152pt'>Fecha
  presentación</td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>Aetna Inc.&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>AET</td>
  <td>Financial</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="11370000000">11370000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40023">29-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>First Solar, Inc.&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>FSLR</td>
  <td>Technology</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="12390000000">12390000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40023">29-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>American Tower Corporation&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>AMT</td>
  <td>Services</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="12910000000">12910000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40023">29-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>Enbridge Inc. (USA)&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>ENB</td>
  <td>Energy</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="13490000000">13490000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40023">29-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>Talisman Energy Inc. (USA)&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>TLM</td>
  <td>Energy</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="15620000000">15620000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40023">29-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>Express ******s, Inc.&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>ESRX</td>
  <td>Services</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="16300000000">16300000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40023">29-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>Hess Corp.&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>HES</td>
  <td>Energy</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="17000000000">17000000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40023">29-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>General Dynamics Corporation&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>GD</td>
  <td>Capital Goods</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="20970000000">20970000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40023">29-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>Praxair, Inc.&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>PX</td>
  <td>Basic materials</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="22010000000">22010000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40023">29-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>Medco Health Solutions Inc.&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>MHS</td>
  <td>Services</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="22610000000">22610000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40023">29-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr class=xl26 height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 class=xl26 style='height:12.75pt'>WellPoint, Inc.&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td class=xl26>WLP</td>
  <td class=xl26>Financial</td>
  <td class=xl27 align=right x:num="24200000000">24200000000</td>
  <td class=xl28 align=right x:num="40023">29-07-09</td>
  <td class=xl26></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>The Southern Company&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>SO</td>
  <td>Utilities</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="24870000000">24870000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40023">29-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>Goldcorp Inc. (USA)&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>GG</td>
  <td>Basic materials</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="27750000000">27750000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40023">29-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>ArcelorMittal (ADR)&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>MT</td>
  <td>Basic materials</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="49870000000">49870000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40023">29-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>SAP AG (ADR)&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>SAP</td>
  <td>Technology</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="51410000000">51410000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40023">29-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr class=xl26 height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 class=xl26 style='height:12.75pt'>Visa Inc.&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td class=xl26>V</td>
  <td class=xl26>Financial</td>
  <td class=xl27 align=right x:num="56800000000">56800000000</td>
  <td class=xl28 align=right x:num="40023">29-07-09</td>
  <td class=xl26></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 colspan=6 style='height:12.75pt;mso-ignore:colspan'></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>Republic Services, Inc.&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>RSG</td>
  <td>Services</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="10000000000">10000000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40024">30-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>Aon Corporation&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>AOC</td>
  <td>Financial</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="10340000000">10340000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40024">30-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>Noble Energy, Inc.&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>NBL</td>
  <td>Energy</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="10350000000">10350000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40024">30-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr class=xl26 height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 class=xl26 style='height:12.75pt'>Avon Products,
  Inc.&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td class=xl26>AVP</td>
  <td class=xl26>Consumer Non-cyclical</td>
  <td class=xl27 align=right x:num="12120000000">12120000000</td>
  <td class=xl28 align=right x:num="40024">30-07-09</td>
  <td class=xl26></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>Waste Management, Inc.&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>WMI</td>
  <td>Services</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="13890000000">13890000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40024">30-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>Southwestern Energy Company&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>SWN</td>
  <td>Energy</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="14100000000">14100000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40024">30-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>Public Service Enterprise Group
  Inc.&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>PEG</td>
  <td>Utilities</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="16340000000">16340000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40024">30-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>Becton, Dickinson and Co.&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>BDX</td>
  <td>HealthCare</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="16690000000">16690000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40024">30-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>Franklin Resources, Inc.&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>BEN</td>
  <td>Financial</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="17120000000">17120000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40024">30-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>Automatic Data Processing&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>ADP</td>
  <td>Services</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="17850000000">17850000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40024">30-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr class=xl26 height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 class=xl26 style='height:12.75pt'>Kellogg Company&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td class=xl26>K</td>
  <td class=xl26>Consumer Non-cyclical</td>
  <td class=xl27 align=right x:num="18200000000">18200000000</td>
  <td class=xl28 align=right x:num="40024">30-07-09</td>
  <td class=xl26></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>Covidien PLC&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>COV</td>
  <td>HealthCare</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="18250000000">18250000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40024">30-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>Petro-Canada (USA)&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>PCZ</td>
  <td>Energy</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="19660000000">19660000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40024">30-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr class=xl26 height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 class=xl26 style='height:12.75pt'>The Travelers Companies,
  Inc.&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td class=xl26>TRV</td>
  <td class=xl26>Financial</td>
  <td class=xl27 align=right x:num="23690000000">23690000000</td>
  <td class=xl28 align=right x:num="40024">30-07-09</td>
  <td class=xl26></td>
 </tr>
 <tr class=xl26 height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 class=xl26 style='height:12.75pt'>MetLife, Inc.&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td class=xl26>MET</td>
  <td class=xl26>Financial</td>
  <td class=xl27 align=right x:num="25370000000">25370000000</td>
  <td class=xl28 align=right x:num="40024">30-07-09</td>
  <td class=xl26></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>Barrick Gold Corporation
  (USA)&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>ABX</td>
  <td>Basic materials</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="31080000000">31080000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40024">30-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr class=xl26 height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 class=xl26 style='height:12.75pt'>Colgate-Palmolive
  Company&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td class=xl26>CL</td>
  <td class=xl26>Consumer Non-cyclical</td>
  <td class=xl27 align=right x:num="36680000000">36680000000</td>
  <td class=xl28 align=right x:num="40024">30-07-09</td>
  <td class=xl26></td>
 </tr>
 <tr class=xl26 height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 class=xl26 style='height:12.75pt'>The Walt Disney
  Company&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td class=xl26>DIS</td>
  <td class=xl26>Services</td>
  <td class=xl27 align=right x:num="47110000000">47110000000</td>
  <td class=xl28 align=right x:num="40024">30-07-09</td>
  <td class=xl26></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>Siemens AG (ADR)&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>SI</td>
  <td>Conglomerates</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="64780000000">64780000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40024">30-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>AstraZeneca plc (ADR)&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>AZN</td>
  <td>HealthCare</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="66200000000">66200000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40024">30-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr class=xl29 height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 class=xl29 style='height:12.75pt'>Royal Dutch Shell plc
  (ADR)&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td class=xl29>RDS.A</td>
  <td class=xl29>Energy</td>
  <td class=xl30 align=right x:num="160310000000">160310000000</td>
  <td class=xl31 align=right x:num="40024">30-07-09</td>
  <td class=xl29></td>
 </tr>
 <tr class=xl29 height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 class=xl29 style='height:12.75pt'>Exxon Mobil
  Corporation&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td class=xl29>XOM</td>
  <td class=xl29>Energy</td>
  <td class=xl30 align=right x:num="336410000000">336410000000</td>
  <td class=xl31 align=right x:num="40024">30-07-09</td>
  <td class=xl29></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 colspan=6 style='height:12.75pt;mso-ignore:colspan'></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>Sempra Energy&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>SRE</td>
  <td>Utilities</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="12040000000">12040000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40025">31-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>American Electric Power Company,
  Inc.&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>AEP</td>
  <td>Utilities</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="14280000000">14280000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40025">31-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>Allergan, Inc.&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>AGN</td>
  <td>HealthCare</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="15200000000">15200000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40025">31-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>Dominion Resources, Inc.&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td>D</td>
  <td>Utilities</td>
  <td class=xl24 align=right x:num="19380000000">19380000000</td>
  <td class=xl25 align=right x:num="40025">31-07-09</td>
  <td></td>
 </tr>
 <tr class=xl29 height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 class=xl29 style='height:12.75pt'>TOTAL SA (ADR)&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td class=xl29>TOT</td>
  <td class=xl29>Energy</td>
  <td class=xl30 align=right x:num="124610000000">124610000000</td>
  <td class=xl31 align=right x:num="40025">31-07-09</td>
  <td class=xl29></td>
 </tr>
 <tr class=xl29 height=17 style='height:12.75pt'>
  <td height=17 class=xl29 style='height:12.75pt'>Chevron
  Corporation&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  <td class=xl29>CVX</td>
  <td class=xl29>Energy</td>
  <td class=xl30 align=right x:num="131590000000">131590000000</td>
  <td class=xl31 align=right x:num="40025">31-07-09</td>
  <td class=xl29></td>
 </tr>
 </table>
```


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Jul 2009)

borrado, borrado


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Jul 2009)

Bendita, recuerdas que un día te comenté lo de las ondas de Elliot? Pues está quedando dibujada una bonita corrección ABC. Estamos inmersos en este gran rebote (B), que a su vez se está dividiendo en otro ABC (en el S&P y Stoxx es donde se ve más claro). La C de esta B, que es donde estamos, tendrá posiblemente la misma amplitud que la A, el tramo desde marzo a junio. Con lo que te puedes imaginar que la C final, tendrá la misma amplitud que la A (16.000 a 6700 en el IBEX). Todo esto estaba previsto, lo dijimos en Abril. Mírate el gráfico del EuroDolar que tanto sigues, está haciendo el mismo dibujo, problamente cuando toque el 1,50$ comience la OndaC en las bolsas...

Saludos...


----------



## Vercingetorix (28 Jul 2009)

Pues yo creo q te ha quedado cojonudo


----------



## pyn (28 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Bendita, recuerdas que un día te comenté lo de las ondas de Elliot? Pues está quedando dibujada una bonita corrección ABC. Estamos inmersos en este gran rebote (B), que a su vez se está dividiendo en otro ABC (en el S&P y Stoxx es donde se ve más claro). La C de esta B, que es donde estamos, tendrá posiblemente la misma amplitud que la A, el tramo desde marzo a junio. Con lo que te puedes imaginar que la C final, tendrá la misma amplitud que la A (16.000 a 6700 en el IBEX). Todo esto estaba previsto, lo dijimos en Abril. Mírate el gráfico del EuroDolar que tanto sigues, está haciendo el mismo dibujo, problamente cuando toque el 1,50$ comience la OndaC en las bolsas...
> 
> Saludos...




¿Estás diciendo que esta onda última onda C dentro de la B, hablando del IBEX, no llevaría hasta los 16.000 de nuevo?

¿Podrías poner una imagen para ilustrarlo (aunque sea del Stoxxx)? Es que algunos estamos comenzando con elliot...


----------



## Speculo (28 Jul 2009)

LCASC, ayer te comenté una cosilla que igual ya no te dio tiempo a leer.
Te lo copio otra vez, a ver si coincide esto con lo que llevas tú...




Speculo dijo:


> Hola, LCASC,
> 
> Para el S&P ¿Vale?
> 
> ...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Jul 2009)

Mira qué herramienta online más chula para pasar datos a formato html:

TABLEIZER! Results -- Spreadsheets to HTML Tables Tool

<style type="text/css">
table.tableizer-table {border: 1px solid #CCC; font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 12px;} .tableizer-table td {padding: 4px; margin: 3px; border: 1px solid #ccc;}
.tableizer-table th {background-color: #104E8B; color: #FFF; font-weight: bold;}
</style>

<table class="tableizer-table">
<tr class="tableizer-firstrow"><th>Company name</th><th>Symbol</th><th>Sector</th><th>Market cap.</th><th>Fecha presentación</th></tr> <tr><td>Aetna Inc. </td><td>AET</td><td>Financial</td><td>11370000000</td><td>29-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>First Solar, Inc. </td><td>FSLR</td><td>Technology</td><td>12390000000</td><td>29-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>American Tower Corporation </td><td>AMT</td><td>Services</td><td>12910000000</td><td>29-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Enbridge Inc. (USA) </td><td>ENB</td><td>Energy</td><td>13490000000</td><td>29-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Talisman Energy Inc. (USA) </td><td>TLM</td><td>Energy</td><td>15620000000</td><td>29-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Express ******s, Inc. </td><td>ESRX</td><td>Services</td><td>16300000000</td><td>29-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Hess Corp. </td><td>HES</td><td>Energy</td><td>17000000000</td><td>29-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>General Dynamics Corporation </td><td>GD</td><td>Capital Goods</td><td>20970000000</td><td>29-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Praxair, Inc. </td><td>PX</td><td>Basic materials</td><td>22010000000</td><td>29-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Medco Health Solutions Inc. </td><td>MHS</td><td>Services</td><td>22610000000</td><td>29-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>WellPoint, Inc. </td><td>WLP</td><td>Financial</td><td>24200000000</td><td>29-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>The Southern Company </td><td>SO</td><td>Utilities</td><td>24870000000</td><td>29-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Goldcorp Inc. (USA) </td><td>GG</td><td>Basic materials</td><td>27750000000</td><td>29-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>ArcelorMittal (ADR) </td><td>MT</td><td>Basic materials</td><td>49870000000</td><td>29-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>SAP AG (ADR) </td><td>SAP</td><td>Technology</td><td>51410000000</td><td>29-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Visa Inc. </td><td>V</td><td>Financial</td><td>56800000000</td><td>29-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>&nbsp;</td></tr> <tr><td>Republic Services, Inc. </td><td>RSG</td><td>Services</td><td>10000000000</td><td>30-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Aon Corporation </td><td>AOC</td><td>Financial</td><td>10340000000</td><td>30-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Noble Energy, Inc. </td><td>NBL</td><td>Energy</td><td>10350000000</td><td>30-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Avon Products, Inc. </td><td>AVP</td><td>Consumer Non-cyclical</td><td>12120000000</td><td>30-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Waste Management, Inc. </td><td>WMI</td><td>Services</td><td>13890000000</td><td>30-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Southwestern Energy Company </td><td>SWN</td><td>Energy</td><td>14100000000</td><td>30-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Public Service Enterprise Group Inc. </td><td>PEG</td><td>Utilities</td><td>16340000000</td><td>30-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Becton, Dickinson and Co. </td><td>BDX</td><td>HealthCare</td><td>16690000000</td><td>30-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Franklin Resources, Inc. </td><td>BEN</td><td>Financial</td><td>17120000000</td><td>30-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Automatic Data Processing </td><td>ADP</td><td>Services</td><td>17850000000</td><td>30-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Kellogg Company </td><td>K</td><td>Consumer Non-cyclical</td><td>18200000000</td><td>30-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Covidien PLC </td><td>COV</td><td>HealthCare</td><td>18250000000</td><td>30-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Petro-Canada (USA) </td><td>PCZ</td><td>Energy</td><td>19660000000</td><td>30-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>The Travelers Companies, Inc. </td><td>TRV</td><td>Financial</td><td>23690000000</td><td>30-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>MetLife, Inc. </td><td>MET</td><td>Financial</td><td>25370000000</td><td>30-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Barrick Gold Corporation (USA) </td><td>ABX</td><td>Basic materials</td><td>31080000000</td><td>30-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Colgate-Palmolive Company </td><td>CL</td><td>Consumer Non-cyclical</td><td>36680000000</td><td>30-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>The Walt Disney Company </td><td>DIS</td><td>Services</td><td>47110000000</td><td>30-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Siemens AG (ADR) </td><td>SI</td><td>Conglomerates</td><td>64780000000</td><td>30-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>AstraZeneca plc (ADR) </td><td>AZN</td><td>HealthCare</td><td>66200000000</td><td>30-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Royal Dutch Shell plc (ADR) </td><td>RDS.A</td><td>Energy</td><td>160310000000</td><td>30-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Exxon Mobil Corporation </td><td>XOM</td><td>Energy</td><td>336410000000</td><td>30-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>&nbsp;</td></tr> <tr><td>Sempra Energy </td><td>SRE</td><td>Utilities</td><td>12040000000</td><td>31-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>American Electric Power Company, Inc. </td><td>AEP</td><td>Utilities</td><td>14280000000</td><td>31-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Allergan, Inc. </td><td>AGN</td><td>HealthCare</td><td>15200000000</td><td>31-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Dominion Resources, Inc. </td><td>D</td><td>Utilities</td><td>19380000000</td><td>31-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>TOTAL SA (ADR) </td><td>TOT</td><td>Energy</td><td>124610000000</td><td>31-07-09</td></tr> <tr><td>Chevron Corporation </td><td>CVX</td><td>Energy</td><td>131590000000</td><td>31-07-09</td></tr></table>


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Estás diciendo que esta onda última onda C dentro de la B, hablando del IBEX, no llevaría hasta los 16.000 de nuevo?
> 
> ¿Podrías poner una imagen para ilustrarlo (aunque sea del Stoxxx)? Es que algunos estamos comenzando con elliot...



No!!!! : Esta nos llevará al 11400 o al 12500, dependiendo lo que recorte, pero es mejor pensar en Stoxx o en S&P, el Ibex es un cachondeo, piensa en 1013 o 1120 en el S&P, a partir de ahí, habrá un recorte muy grande, probablemente nos vayamos a menos de 500 en el S&P...

A ver si encuentro una imagen y la pego...

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (28 Jul 2009)

Mulder. Nueva estrategia.
El objetivo del Stoxx, en los 2550 no se ha alcanzado porque el S&P se ha parado en el 970 y por allí pasa una línea de pivot.
Creo que el Stoxx se va ahora a los 2590 para volver a caer y se puede meter otro nuevo corto hasta, ahora sí, el objetivo más un filtro de 10 puntos.

¿Qué opinas?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Jul 2009)

Coincido contigo Speculo, y con Fide... 

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (28 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Coincido contigo Speculo, y con Fide...
> 
> Saludos...



Mi comentario es una amalgama de mi recuento chapucero y el suyo. Si a esto le sumamos que algún otro seguidor de Elliot ha hecho el mismo recuento (incluído tú), el escenario se ve muy probable.

"Fide" tenía un gráfico con el recuento del S&P bastante chulo, pero ahora no sé dónde lo vi. Lo vi hace unos meses y parece que se ha ido cumpliendo a rajatabla.
Si lo encuentro, lo pego aquí.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Jul 2009)

Hace un par de semanas,cuando el ibex pululaba por los 9300 lei a un analisto en El Pais que aseguraba que los maximos del año ya los habiamos visto.Hoy veo que los analistos hablan de la remontada del ibex...y que no se apoya en fundamentos solidos,que la economia sigue con problemas...recomiendan prudencia,en definitiva.Hoy vuelve a subir otra vez.

Si es que al final esto de "invertir" va a ser realmente facil


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Bendita, recuerdas que un día te comenté lo de las ondas de Elliot? Pues está quedando dibujada una bonita corrección ABC. Estamos inmersos en este gran rebote (B), que a su vez se está dividiendo en otro ABC (en el S&P y Stoxx es donde se ve más claro). La C de esta B, que es donde estamos, tendrá posiblemente la misma amplitud que la A, el tramo desde marzo a junio. Con lo que te puedes imaginar que la C final, tendrá la misma amplitud que la A (16.000 a 6700 en el IBEX). Todo esto estaba previsto, lo dijimos en Abril. Mírate el gráfico del EuroDolar que tanto sigues, está haciendo el mismo dibujo, problamente cuando toque el 1,50$ comience la OndaC en las bolsas...
> 
> Saludos...





¿Algo así?, si el S&P hace eso la previsión de pepon de Ibex en 11300 se puede quedar corta.


----------



## Condor (28 Jul 2009)

Vamos a ver: ¿se está imprimiendo dinero e inyectándolo en el sistema? pues como van a bajar las bolsas? no lo ven con los bancos? en todo caso la bajada no vendrá a menos que la inflación se dispare, entonces subirá por inercia, como ha subido hasta ahora


----------



## Mulder (28 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Mulder. Nueva estrategia.
> El objetivo del Stoxx, en los 2550 no se ha alcanzado porque el S&P se ha parado en el 970 y por allí pasa una línea de pivot.
> Creo que el Stoxx se va ahora a los 2590 para volver a caer y se puede meter otro nuevo corto hasta, ahora sí, el objetivo más un filtro de 10 puntos.
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?



El 2585 es una importante resistencia/soporte, fíjate como hoy has entrado corto en 2600 (y yo no  ) y luego se ha ido directo precisamente a ese nivel donde ha parado un poco, en ese nivel se negocia muchísimo volumen.

Por eso yo he entrado en 2584, de todas formas yo creo que hoy terminará en los alrededores de ese nivel, creo que mañana será el día en que lleguemos al objetivo, veo para mañana caídas con algo de fuerza.

Si entras corto es mucho más seguro hacerlo en 2584, una vez que ya lo ha atravesado hacia abajo.


----------



## Mulder (28 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Algo así?, si el S&P hace eso la previsión de pepon de Ibex en 11300 se puede quedar corta.



Yo tengo previsto que llegue hasta 1333 el 25 de septiembre y de ahí se vaya hacia abajo.

Parece cuadrar bastante bien con el plan, lo que yo pienso solo se alarga un poco más.

Será en octubre 

Por cierto, las correcciones fuertes suelen llegar hasta el 60% de la subida ¿no?

edito: Tengo una posibilidad de que el máximo del 25 de septiembre sea 1138, según como vaya agosto podríamos considerar escenarios.


----------



## donpepito (28 Jul 2009)

Fairpoint Communications, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Speculo (28 Jul 2009)

Joder. No me he llegado a poner corto, pero es que ya le hacen dudar a uno ... En un visto y no visto, han girado todo a positivo.

Me voy a quedar quietecito, no vayamos a tener un disgusto.


----------



## donpepito (28 Jul 2009)

pSivida Corp. - Google Finance


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hace un par de semanas,cuando el ibex pululaba por los 9300 lei a un analisto en El Pais que aseguraba que los maximos del año ya los habiamos visto.Hoy veo que los analistos hablan de la remontada del ibex...y que no se apoya en fundamentos solidos,que la economia sigue con problemas...recomiendan prudencia,en definitiva.Hoy vuelve a subir otra vez.
> 
> Si es que al final esto de "invertir" va a ser realmente facil




Por esas fechas el dia que salió JuanLuis (el de los 17.000) recomendando cortos en bancos se me quedó el careto que llevo hoy dia...





Aún me dura... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo tengo previsto que llegue hasta 1333 el 25 de septiembre y de ahí se vaya hacia abajo.
> 
> Parece cuadrar bastante bien con el plan, lo que yo pienso solo se alarga un poco más.
> 
> Será en octubre




Les aviso que la semana que viene me echaré unos largos... tengan cuidado... :



Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (28 Jul 2009)

El JuanLu la pifia en todas las tendencias del mercado. XD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Jul 2009)

Bendita, es exactamente ese gráfico.
Speculo, yo también soy un seguidor de Fidelio, luego cuelgo el gráfico...







Saludos...

Por cierto BenditaL, ya he dicho en un post anterior, que si nos vamos al 1120, el Ibex se irá más o menos al 12510...


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

Si no hago yo fuerza ésto no baja... *vamosssss cojonesssss....* :



Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (28 Jul 2009)

No es por nada... pero os recuerdo q la mano de DIOS... no se ha ido de vacaciones, yet!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Jul 2009)

Me gusta este comentario sobre las Ondas de Elliot:

_Según Elliot, las ondas principales (alcistas o bajistas) se componen de 5 impulsos, 1-3-5 en la dirección del movimiento, y 2-4 en el contrario, que no hacen más que reflejar el comportamiento de los participantes de los mercados organizados. *La onda 1 supone una ruptura con la tendencia previa y la provocan por sorpresa las manos fuertes. Es la onda donde acumulan "sin que se note" y sin provocar el pánico de las mans débiles. La onda 2 es un pull-back que tranquiliza a las manos débiles, pensando que la tendencia previa continúa, por lo que deciden aumentar sus posiciones. La onda 3 es la de mayor recorrido, porque es donde las manos fuertes generan el mayor volumen de acumulación, ayudados por el cierre masivo de posiciones de las manos débiles, víctimas (ahora sí) del pánico. En la onda 4 las manos fuertes empiezan a distribuir, y las manos débiles acumulan con ganas, dispuestos a subirse al tren de la nueva tendencia. No son conscientes de que esta nueva tendencia terminará en la onda 5, donde las manos fuertes exclusivamente se dedican a distribuir, y solo las manos débiles compran.* Y después, de nuevo se inicia un nuevo ciclo... siempre las manos débiles van "retrasadas" respecto a los que dirigen el mercado, y por eso siempre pierden. Esto ocurre en los mercado organizados desde su creación, y nunca va a cambiar.
_
Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (28 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Bendita, es exactamente ese gráfico.
> Speculo, yo también soy un seguidor de Fidelio, luego cuelgo el gráfico...



Lo único que no entiendo de ese gráfico con las líneas azules, aunque supongo que vendrán de un fibo más grande, pero no acabo de imaginarmelo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me gusta este comentario sobre las Ondas de Elliot:
> 
> _Según Elliot, las ondas principales (alcistas o bajistas) se componen de 5 impulsos, 1-3-5 en la dirección del movimiento, y 2-4 en el contrario, que no hacen más que reflejar el comportamiento de los participantes de los mercados organizados. *La onda 1 supone una ruptura con la tendencia previa y la provocan por sorpresa las manos fuertes. Es la onda donde acumulan "sin que se note" y sin provocar el pánico de las mans débiles. La onda 2 es un pull-back que tranquiliza a las manos débiles, pensando que la tendencia previa continúa, por lo que deciden aumentar sus posiciones. La onda 3 es la de mayor recorrido, porque es donde las manos fuertes generan el mayor volumen de acumulación, ayudados por el cierre masivo de posiciones de las manos débiles, víctimas (ahora sí) del pánico. En la onda 4 las manos fuertes empiezan a distribuir, y las manos débiles acumulan con ganas, dispuestos a subirse al tren de la nueva tendencia. No son conscientes de que esta nueva tendencia terminará en la onda 5, donde las manos fuertes exclusivamente se dedican a distribuir, y solo las manos débiles compran.* Y después, de nuevo se inicia un nuevo ciclo... siempre las manos débiles van "retrasadas" respecto a los que dirigen el mercado, y por eso siempre pierden. Esto ocurre en los mercado organizados desde su creación, y nunca va a cambiar.
> _
> Saludos...



En que impulso se supone que estamos ahora?


----------



## Speculo (28 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo único que no entiendo de ese gráfico con las líneas azules, aunque supongo que vendrán de un fibo más grande, pero no acabo de imaginarmelo.



Si te refieres a la linea azul diagonal, mide toda la amplitud de la primera onda, la A, de mínimos a máximos. Saca los fibos para tratar de averiguar cuál será la magnitud de las ondas siguientes.
El hombre empieza el recuento de la onda A en octubre y lo acaba en marzo.

Lo curioso, o evidente, según se mire, es la exactitud con la cual se respetan las zonas trazadas por los números de Fibonacci, que dan, a mi juicio, una validez muy alta a dicho recuento.


----------



## kmaleon (28 Jul 2009)

sin ser un experto yo diria que estamos en la 4 hasta dentro de poco.... q pasaremos a la 5, ¿no?


----------



## Speculo (28 Jul 2009)

En el gráfico se ve bastante claro, creo yo.
Estamos en el agotamiento de la onda B. Lo siguiente es una C que ha de llevar a mínimos a los índices.


----------



## tonuel (28 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> En el gráfico se ve bastante claro, creo yo.
> Estamos en el agotamiento de la onda B. Lo siguiente es una C que ha de llevar a mínimos a los índices.




Mañana presenta el Santander... creo que me llevaré unos pañales a la oficina... 


Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Jul 2009)

borrado, borrado


----------



## Bambi (29 Jul 2009)

Buenos días,

como era de esperar D.Emilio no decepciona, si BBVA dice X, pues el SAN X+1...

Santander bate las previsiones y gana 4.519 millones de euros - Expansión.com


----------



## Mulder (29 Jul 2009)

A los buenos días!

Nos vamos al abismo tal como estaba previsto para hoy, se han dado prisa en ello, el Stoxx ya ha llegado a 2551, aunque aun debería caer algo más, buen día ha elegido el SAN para presentar resultados porque me parece que más de uno va a salir escaldado hoy si se meten largos en este valor.


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mañana presenta el Santander... creo que me llevaré unos pañales a la oficina...




Ayer a última hora cambio el osito de la firma por el león.... y el resultado a la vista está... 


Venga esos futuros... 



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (29 Jul 2009)

SAN está en 10,07 en preapertura, pero habrá que salir rapidito del valor en cuanto se ponga fea la cosa


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

Voy a abrirme una cerveza rapidito antes de que el chiringuito se de la vuelta... :



Saludos


----------



## chollero (29 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Nos vamos al abismo tal como estaba previsto para hoy, se han dado prisa en ello, el Stoxx ya ha llegado a 2551, aunque aun debería caer algo más, buen día ha elegido el SAN para presentar resultados porque me parece que más de uno va a salir escaldado hoy si se meten largos en este valor.



que alguien vaya preparando el owned para el dr. mulder


----------



## pyn (29 Jul 2009)

Hoy toca guano, ayer se mantuvo en verde por la tontería del BBVA, hoy por mucho que presente SAN, va a ser el único que esté en verde (o ni eso).


----------



## Deudor (29 Jul 2009)

Pues yo apuesto por SAN +4, y eso que estoy fuera, ayer me metí en D. Bank por el pánico vendedor y tal, y me tengo que quedar a que suba hoy.


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

*ArcelorMittal registró pérdidas de 1.392 millones de euros hasta junio por gastos extraordinarios*

ArcelorMittal registró pérdidas de 1.392 millones de euros en el primer semestre del año, frente a las ganancias de 5.364 millones de euros que obtuvo en el mismo periodo de 2008, según informó hoy la compañía, que atribuyó parte de sus 'números rojos' a los gastos extraordinarios, por valor de casi 1.700 millones de euros, que tuvo durante la primera mitad del año.

Así, el gigante siderúrgico explicó que durante el segundo trimestre de 2009, en el que obtuvo unas pérdidas de 581 millones de euros, realizó gastos extraordinarios por importe de 848 millones de euros (1.200 millones de dólares), relativos a la depreciación de inventarios y a provisiones para reducir plantilla.

En el primer trimestre, los gastos extraordinarios de ArcelorMittal, relacionados también con la depreciación de inventarios, fueron asimismo de unos 848 millones de euros (1.200 millones de dólares).

La cifra de negocio de la compañía anglo-india se redujo prácticamente a la mitad en los seis primeros meses del año, al situarse en 22.734 millones de euros, frente a los 44.201 millones de euros del periodo enero-junio de 2008.

Durante los primeros seis meses del año, el resultado bruto de explotación (Ebitda) de ArcelorMittal fue de 1.579 millones de euros, cifra inferior en un 81,5% a la de igual periodo del ejercicio pasado (8.553 millones de euros).



Lástima de cortos... 




Saludos


----------



## Bambi (29 Jul 2009)

parece que ni los resultados del calvo sujetan esto, de hecho a saber dónde estaría ahora el Ibex sin eso


----------



## Speculo (29 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.
Parece que los toros se resisten a abandonar la plaza.

El primer objetivo en el Stoxx (2550) se ha cumplido al tick y el precio ha salido despedido hacia arriba con virulencia. Ahora estamos en los 2590.
No sé si se volverá a probar el 2550, pero cuidado porque ya hemos dicho que esto no es un escenario bajista, sólo es un pequeño recorte para volver a subir.

(Nota: Por si alguien no lo sabía, siempre pongo precios del futuro)


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Parece que los toros se resisten a abandonar la plaza.
> 
> El primer objetivo en el Stoxx (2550) se ha cumplido al tick y el precio ha salido despedido hacia arriba con virulencia. Ahora estamos en los 2590.
> ...




Pues nada... ¿unos largos...? 



Saludos


----------



## pyn (29 Jul 2009)

No pares, sigue sigue, no pares, sigue sigue.
A este no hay quien le pare jejeje.


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

tag: *mi ojete no es un juguete...*




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (29 Jul 2009)

Pues eso. 2607 en el Stoxx.
Sube bolsa y bonos. Y baja el crudo y el dólar. Una de las dos primeras está haciendo algo incorrecto.

¿Manipulación?


----------



## Mulder (29 Jul 2009)

Es curioso, hoy el Stoxx ha rebotado justo donde está el máximo de junio.


----------



## Mulder (29 Jul 2009)

El Stoxx debe volver al 2550, concretamente al 2547-46, es preciso y necesario, yo creo que lo hará esta tarde, acompañado de los gringos.

Los gringos también han de hacer su corrección, mañana toca lateral todo el santo día y el viernes, último día de mes, toca subir.

Ojo que el primer día de agosto será bajista, he de ver el resto de días de la primera semana de agosto, pero de momento el día 3 tendremos una pequeña corrección.


----------



## donpepito (29 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.

Enhorabuena a los seguidores de CODERE... +12,21%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Jul 2009)

China ha estado bajando un 7% y ha acabado bajando un 5%, Hong Kong baja un 3%, y nosotros pa'rriba? : Cuando quieren que el mercado sea alcista, es alcista!!

* A las 13.00:
- ÍNDICE DE REFINANCIACIONES.
Dato previo: 2089,7.

- ÍNDICE DE PETICIONES DE PRÉSTAMO.
Dato previo: 528,9.

* A las 14.30:
- PEDIDOS DE BIENES DURADEROS (VIDA ÚTIL MÁS DE 3 AÑOS) de junio.
Dato previo: +1,8. Previsión: -1.
-Sin transportes:
Dato previo: +1,1%. Previsión: -0,3%.

* A las 16.30:
- RESERVAS SEMANALES DE CRUDO.

* A las 20.00:
- LIBRO BEIGE DE LA FED.

Por cierto, me ha hecho gracia la recomendación de Natixis sobre BBVA, sube precio objetivo de 8 a 9,8... Pero si está a 10,7x€!!!!! 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (29 Jul 2009)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]CODERE, S.A. Otros Hechos Relevantes  
 
Los Hermanos Martínez Sampedro y los Hermanos Franco han llegado a un acuerdo transaccional por el que ponen fin al procedimiento de Puesta a la Venta de la participación en Codere titularidad directa e indirecta de los Hermanos Martínez Sampedro (aproximadamente, el 71% del capital social de Codere), mediante una novación de los contratos de compraventa de marzo de 2006. El referido acuerdo transaccional contempla la entrega, como dación en pago, por parte de los Hermanos Martínez Sampedro a cada uno de los Hermanos Franco de 1.000.000 acciones de Codere, representativas del 1,817% del capital social de la sociedad.  
  
  
  
 http://www.cnmv.es[/FONT]


----------



## chollero (29 Jul 2009)

Casi medio centenar de heridos leves en un atentado en Burgos - Expansión.com

un bombazo en la casa cuartel de la guardia civil, y no saben si ha sido ETA?, no habra sido un comando ladrillero reclamando la destruccion de edificios para reactivar la economia con su reconstrucion?


----------



## Speculo (29 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto, me ha hecho gracia la recomendación de Natixis sobre BBVA, sube precio objetivo de 8 a 9,8... Pero si está a 10,7x€!!!!!



Será porque antes la veían cara en 8,00 y ahora la ven cara en 9,80 , así que en 10,70, no te digo nada 

Pero vamos, que si hay alguien que invierte un solo duro en función de lo que publican estos ganapanes, mal va.

Por cierto, LCASC ¿Cómo van tus inversiones? ¿Has cerrado ya los cortos? Creo recordar que tenías el stop por los 2550 del Stoxx ¿Verdad?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Jul 2009)

A raíz de un comentario de Kujire de ayer planteo lo siguiente:

Todos sabemos que los bancos están flotando en liquidez gracias a las inyecciones de los bancos centrales, también sabemos que están represaliando a los hedges por la forma en que se cebaron con las acciones bancarias cuando estos no tenían liquidez...

También dijo Kujire que esta subida era distinta a la de 2003, que se hablaba de manipulación porque no todo el mundo estaba en el lado correcto.

¿Esto es una represalia o es algo más?, ¿quieren dejar tocada a la industria?, ¿por qué, les dio miedo lo de los cortos?, ¿siempre han estado así, en guerra total?


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Enhorabuena a los seguidores de CODERE... +12,21%




En R4 echo en falta cortos... podria hacer usted unas llamadas... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (29 Jul 2009)

Jejeje... hay cartera de CORTOS para VIPs.... hay que acceder con un login special


----------



## donpepito (29 Jul 2009)

Los xanxus del Botas... la máquina de hacer dinero, con sus ....

MADRID --Banco Santander SA (STD) anunció el miércoles que obtendrá una plusvalía de EUR555 millones por el canje de sus actuales títulos Tier 1 y Tier 2 por nuevos valores. 

Santander dijo este mes que ofrecerá canjear 21 títulos con un valor nominal de EUR5.740 millones. Los inversores dueños del 54% de los títulos aceptaron la oferta. 

Durante una conferencia telefónica con analistas, el consejero delegado de Santander, Alfredo Sáenz, dijo que el banco va a canjear otros EUR3.360 millones en valores estadounidenses y espera el resultado de esa oferta en agosto. 

Sáenz agregó que el nivel de aceptación de esta oferta probablemente será inferior que en Europa. 

Santander ha explicado en el pasado que utilizará las plusvalías de estos canjes para *mejorar sus ratios de capital. *

Página web: Santander


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Jul 2009)

He entrado en Codere a 5,86... me da miedo que me salte el stop así que me la voy a jugar... Hasta los 6,06 puede llegar que es donde tiene la resistencia... si llega pono el stop en 6.00 y veremos que pasa.. (me salta casi seguro!!)

Buena recomendación, gracias DP.. ten´çia que haber comprado a 4,80 que las ví... y no me atrevé.. a ver si no mme la pego ahora a 5,86...

Las SAN siguen bien pero lentas, se ve que descontaron los resultado ayer, yo esperaba un despegue del 4%...


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Jejeje... hay cartera de CORTOS para VIPs.... hay que acceder con un login special



Y para nosotros la morralla... mola... :o



Saludos


----------



## ddddd (29 Jul 2009)

¿Cómo ven la evolución de Santander?

Obviamente los buenos resultados proporcionados parece que ya estaban descontados, pero creo que aún así todavía deben tirar del mercado al menos unas jornadas más. Ahora mismo saldría más o menos como entré del valor. ¿Ustedes mantendrían o venderían rápidamente? Mi intención es mantener al menos unas jornadas.

Enhorabuena a los Coderianos, no me atrevía a entrar esperando nuevas correciones en 5,20 y menuda cara se me quedó. Pero bueno, esto es aprender poco a poco, seguiremos intentando sacar algunas plusvalías de este mundillo y no salir muy trasquilado.

Saludos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Será porque antes la veían cara en 8,00 y ahora la ven cara en 9,80 , así que en 10,70, no te digo nada
> 
> Pero vamos, que si hay alguien que invierte un solo duro en función de lo que publican estos ganapanes, mal va.
> 
> Por cierto, LCASC ¿Cómo van tus inversiones? ¿Has cerrado ya los cortos? Creo recordar que tenías el stop por los 2550 del Stoxx ¿Verdad?



Cerré la mitad de las Cintras ayer, pero la semana pasada no pude entrar en bolsa y se me pasó (y mucho) el arroz, ahora espero a que acabe esta subonda alcista y cuando corrija me saldré de todos mis cortos, espero 930-940 en el S&P. Está última onda C de B puede que venga en 3 o en 5, pero seguro que no viene en 1  

Saludos...

Edito: Yo veo al Stoxx en 2485... que menos que el 38,2%, no?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Jul 2009)

Las SAN tenlas con un buen stop profit si las compraste, y si las vas a comprar hoy es el día, y con un buen stop. tiene toda la pinta de pegarse una buena leche.. cuando caiga y me sale el stop profit me pondré corto...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Jul 2009)

Mierda voy camino de quedarme pillado con Codere... creo que voy a poner una orden de venta en 5,90...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Jul 2009)

BenditaL, esto es lo que te decía ayer del ABC también en el EuroDolar...







Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (29 Jul 2009)

Pero si están comprando todo en CODERE... pon una si quieres en 6,10€ y verás como la vendes... nunca te fies del precio de ask.

Yo siempre llevo la cot al precio que quiero... dentro de una lógica, en centimos arriba / abajo.


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

Joder macho no acierto una... pero siempre nos quedará París... :o



http://www.casacaridad.com/web/index.html



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

No todo son malas noticias... 



> *BBVA recibe buenos consejos de Morgan Stanley y RBS tras las cifras de ayer*
> 
> El broker escocés mejora su consejo a comprar
> 
> ...





Mañana toma de beneficios... 


Por cierto... Ibex +1650 points...



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Jul 2009)

Es tentador tonuel.. pero llevas tantos días poniendo noticias estudios posiciones y tal.. y nunca baja... pero estaré atento...


----------



## donpepito (29 Jul 2009)

Luca... has vendido ya tu POSI -CODERE- ?


----------



## donpepito (29 Jul 2009)

Voy a ver si puedo liarla en la subasta de ZNK.... objetivo bajarla a 2,10€ ahora está en 2,25€


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca... has vendido ya tu POSI -CODERE- ?



No, pero creo que voy a poner un stop en 6,00... si rompe la resistencia pues subirá mucho.. de todas maneras no la he comprado muy cara no? creo recordar que tienes muchas a 5,75 y tu precio objetivo era 10...

Sigo con SAN con Stop profit en 9,90 y ahora pensando en meter stop profif a Codere en 6,00....

Edito no lo he puesto, ya va por 5,90 XD... no me fio mucho, puede que se la pegue de nuevo y se caiga a los 4,80.. o termine de despegar.. pero no la veo subiendo un 20-25% antes de las 2, y después...

He comprado pocas, 450 acciones.


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Es tentador tonuel.. pero llevas tantos días poniendo noticias estudios posiciones y tal.. y nunca baja... pero estaré atento...



Las tiene a 10,95...


Yo mañana o pasado me deshago de ellas... estén como estén... :o



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Las tiene a 10,95...
> 
> 
> Yo mañana o pasado me deshago de ellas... estén como estén... :o
> ...



Opino que llegan a 12,40, y se mantienen una semana oscilando en 11,40 12,20 y después puede que guano... pero no mega guano, sino más bien corrección..


----------



## Speculo (29 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Las tiene a 10,95...
> 
> 
> Yo mañana o pasado me deshago de ellas... estén como estén... :o



Y yo que cerré en 9,60 los cortos y pensaba que me estaba equivocando y que seguro que se giraba en aquel preciso instante.
Ahora ya estaría sin calzoncillos y viviendo debajo de una caja de cartón.


----------



## donpepito (29 Jul 2009)

Hace unas semanas, comenzaron los rumores... la subieron a 6,00€ aprox.. luego echaron a los minoritarios y empezaron a acumular... cuando hay bajadas tan bruscas... siempre hay algún motivo que ocultar.

En mi opinión... de aquí a corto plazo, se van a 9,00€


----------



## Speculo (29 Jul 2009)

Qué hijos de p... Han subido el Stoxx hasta los 2610 y ahí lo han soltado.
Supongo que era cosa del guión joder a los pocos cortos que quedaran.

Viendo esto, sigo quedándome quietecito, aunque ya me urge realizar alguna operación decente.


----------



## donpepito (29 Jul 2009)

ZNK... objetivo medio cumplido... primera subasta en 2,17€


----------



## Bambi (29 Jul 2009)

el SAN, que presenta resultados mejores que los de BBVA (faltaría más) y que entrega dividendo de 0,14 en un par de días, tendría que subir, más viendo lo de BBVA pero ya ves, huele a chamusquina y hay que estar preparado para la eventual salida por patas del valor

al calvete en su día de presentar resultados le está owneando el BBVA


----------



## donpepito (29 Jul 2009)

NO conoces al Botas... siempre hace lo mismo... espera hasta las 14:xx horas... de ahí en adelante, comienza el rally del SAN.


----------



## donpepito (29 Jul 2009)

Ahora mismo en ZNK... 2,10€ .... preparados para la subasta de las 16:00h.... pueden ver las posis.


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Opino que llegan a 12,40, y se mantienen una semana oscilando en 11,40 12,20 y después puede que guano... pero no mega guano, sino más bien corrección..




Mañana será otro dia... hay que mantener la fe... : 




Speculo dijo:


> Y yo que cerré en 9,60 los cortos y pensaba que me estaba equivocando y que seguro que se giraba en aquel preciso instante.
> Ahora ya estaría sin calzoncillos y viviendo debajo de una caja de cartón.



Ya me lo imagino... 







Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Jul 2009)

Tonuel.. ya que miras los cortos, no sé si miraste lo que dije de inditex... yo le veo recorrido hasta los 27€ antes de las navidades...(si hay guano..) y esa dudo mucho que suba más..(dificil quedarse pillado) qué opinas?


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tonuel.. ya que miras los cortos, no sé si miraste lo que dije de inditex... yo le veo recorrido hasta los 27€ antes de las navidades...(si hay guano..) y esa dudo mucho que suba más..(dificil quedarse pillado) qué opinas?




Tiene buena pinta... 


Añadir que criteria también me gusta... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> el SAN, que presenta resultados mejores que los de BBVA (faltaría más) y que entrega dividendo de 0,14 en un par de días, tendría que subir, más viendo lo de BBVA pero ya ves, huele a chamusquina y hay que estar preparado para la eventual salida por patas del valor
> 
> al calvete en su día de presentar resultados le está owneando el BBVA



el SAN no sube porque está soltando papelón...


lo primero es lo primero... 



Saludos


----------



## gecko (29 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> NO conoces al Botas... siempre hace lo mismo... espera hasta las 14:xx horas... de ahí en adelante, comienza el rally del SAN.



Y esto porqué?


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

gecko dijo:


> Y ésto por qué?



Cosas de familia... :



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Jul 2009)

Dentro de 10 minutos publican datos sobre peticiones de hipotecas y refinanciaciones, ya lo están subiendo para recibir el dato bien arriba, en 10.7xx.

Igual sale bueno, creo que el último salió bastante bueno. A ver qué pasa, si queréis apostar consultad con vuestro corredor de apuest..., digo, con vuestro broker habitual.


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

Entre el SAN y el BBVA me están entrando ganas de irme a la playa... ya queda menos... 



Saludos


----------



## pyn (29 Jul 2009)

No quieren que baje de 10.700 ni a tiros...


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

Que alguien le meta al BBVA joder... : 

que del botas ya me encargo yo... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

El BBVA está recomprando... se va a hundir en breve... espero... 


Saludos


----------



## pyn (29 Jul 2009)

Dios lo que le ha costado...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Jul 2009)

De Cárpatos:



> Datos EEUU, refinanciaciones
> 
> Indicador de préstamos semanal baja 6,33 %
> 
> ...



Muy buenos no parecen, hoy se publican también datos de inventarios de petróleo y al cierre americano los resultados de Visa.

A ver si cuando aparezca Kujire nos dice algo de los resultados de Visa, es sector financiero y muy relacionado con el consumo y con la morosidad.


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> De Cárpatos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dice que el dato importa poco... a ver a los 14:30 que pasa... de todas formas harán lo que les de la gana... :o



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Jul 2009)

Puff como baja el SAN.. y tengo el Stop en 9,90.. espero que no me lo hagan saltar... antes del supuesto subidón de las 14.00...

Desde luego, comparando gráficas no se está comportando como el bbva que es lo que yo esperaba...


----------



## pyn (29 Jul 2009)

Coño que bajada!


----------



## Mulder (29 Jul 2009)

Acabo de recibir una estupenda noticia, Interdin va a añadir CFD's del Stoxx, la razón por la que me pasé a R4. Y aunque ayer me hicieron una putada muy gorda lo cierto es que eso no es algo que suela pasar todos los días.

Dentro de poco creo que le voy a decir byebye a R4 

edito: Ya están disponibles!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Jul 2009)

Me saltó el stop profit... 110e para la buchaca, ya tengo para hacer la compra 

Si presenta estos resultados y baja, y entrega dividendo el 1 de agosto.. mi no entender!!! vaya con el chulibex...

dddd si te metiste has palmado...

Ahora creo que le voy a poner el stop a codere, o venderla directamente...

Donpepito piensas que están barriendo stops para recomprar por la agencia y así hacer autocartera y dar menos dividendos ¿¿??


----------



## pyn (29 Jul 2009)

Ese último movimiento parece ser un "a ver si os enteráis que esto lo subimos cuando queremos"...


----------



## gecko (29 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me saltó el stop profit... 110e para la buchaca, ya tengo para hacer la compra
> 
> Si presenta estos resultados y baja, y entrega dividendo el 1 de agosto.. mi no entender!!! vaya con el chulibex...
> 
> ...



vuelve a subir...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Jul 2009)

gecko dijo:


> vuelve a subir...



Yo la veo a 9,865...


----------



## gecko (29 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo la veo a 9,865...



9,91 en TR


----------



## pyn (29 Jul 2009)

¿Alguna explicación para lo del SAN?


----------



## donpepito (29 Jul 2009)

Ya estoy por aquí... ya veo que nos os puedo dejar solos... el ibex en negativo!

ZNK a 2,00€ vamos con el plan trazado.


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya estoy por aquí... ya veo que nos os puedo dejar solos... el ibex en negativo!
> 
> ZNK a 2,00€ vamos con el plan trazado.



Si no fuera por el BBVA descorchaba una botella... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (29 Jul 2009)

ViroPharma Incorporated - Google Finance

Nos vamos a los 8.00USD ... Kujire.. te comenté que era una buena inversión.... llevamos desde 5.67USD.

Me voy a comer al ECI -RESTAURANTE-.... tengo reunión. XD


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me voy a comer al ECI -RESTAURANTE-.... tengo reunión. XD




Déjelo todo en mis manos... no se preocupe y vaya tranquilo... 




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

9,70... joder con el botas que masacre... 



Ahora toca el BBVA joder... :




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Jul 2009)

Bienes duraderos:

*Pedidos de bienes duraderos bajan 2,5 % mucho peor de lo esperado que era -0,6 %, y además ojo al dato del mes anterior, el de mayo, que se revisa fuertemente a la baja de +1,8 a +1,3 %
*
Esta cifra a menudo está distorsionada por los pedidos de aviones, ya que muy pocas unidades, debido a su elevado precio provocan grandes variaciones porcentuales.

Si quitamos la partida de transportes, que es lo que hacen la mayoría de operadores tenemos una subida de +1,1 % mucho mejor a lo esperado, si bien el dato del mes anterior se revisa a la baja de +1,1 a +0,8%

Dato confuso, porque el dato general es el peor desde enero, pero sin transportes es el mejor desde febrero.

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (29 Jul 2009)

Jodo quería irme al gym pero esto está muy interesante. Quiero ver qué hacen con el ibex, menudo dilema, el san tó rojo y el bbva tó verde.


----------



## Bayne (29 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Alguna explicación para lo del SAN?



Compra con el rumor, vende con la noticia, algunos sabían que iban a ser buenos resultados compraron hace días, ahora se desprenden de sus papeles con jugosas plusvalías...

Por cierto, ayer Fidelio medio acertaba el pronóstico



> Asunto: En mi humilde opinión, mañana el SAN se pegará un castañazo,
> 
> y junto a él, el BBVA y el Ibex.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes.Quiero sangria

El DJI ha tocado la parte baja del rectangulo y ahora parriba.

Esto esta superemocionante de la muerte.Si rompe el rectangulo parriba la proyeccion es de 900 puntos.
Y si rompe pabajo parada en 8800 y quiza luego vuelta al comienzo del movimiento en 8190.
La contumaz resistencia del 9063 me tiene fascinado.

Me gustaria saber si el volumen de estas sesiones ha ido in crescendo.
En el Visualchart ni me aparece de tan ñajo.Si algun amable co-forero pudiera poner una grafica con el volumen de los ultimos 10 dias se lo agradeceria.O que haga un simple comentario.
Sludos


----------



## Carolus Rex (29 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ViroPharma Incorporated - Google Finance
> 
> Nos vamos a los 8.00USD ... Kujire.. te comenté que era una buena inversión.... llevamos desde 5.67USD.
> 
> Me voy a comer al ECI -RESTAURANTE-.... tengo reunión. XD



Cual es tu precio?, yo las llevo desde $5.75....


----------



## rosonero (29 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes señores !!!!!!!!!

¿Será capaz el SP de cerrar al gap? : Por intentarlo parece que no va a quedar.


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Jul 2009)

DJI Ha estado a 5pts de cerrarlo

Edito:A 2 pts


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Jul 2009)

Os paso un enlace muy muy interesante para ver la evolución de los cortos...

Explica bastante la "Operación Santander" de pillar a todo el mundo presentando beneficios y en pre entrega dividendos..

tusAcciones - Acciones Prestadas

El grafo a 6 meses es demoledor...


----------



## carvil (29 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes 


Resistencia en el E-mini 981


Soporte 962


Salu2


----------



## carvil (29 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes.Quiero sangria
> 
> El DJI ha tocado la parte baja del rectangulo y ahora parriba.
> 
> ...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Jul 2009)

Puede ser que la ampliación que DP nos avisaba sobre el Santander está al caer.. me estoy planteando unos cortos...


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Jul 2009)

Gracias Carvil

El volumen por si solo no me indica que se haya formado un techo con claridad.
Sigo con la duda.
Llevamos una temporada que en cuanto meten cuatro perras...up!


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

Qué coño ha pasado aquí... xD... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Qué coño ha pasado aquí... xD... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Pero nada... el BBVA en los 11€... que ojo tengo... :

Los cabrones de BYM y BCY me tienen enfilao desde que dije que eran unas tiernas gacelas... y compran en consecuencia...



Saludos


----------



## carvil (29 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Gracias Carvil
> 
> El volumen por si solo no me indica que se haya formado un techo con claridad.
> Sigo con la duda.
> Llevamos una temporada que en cuanto meten cuatro perras...up!




En el E-mini yo no veo un techo, el mercado a corto esta alcista. 

Edito: Hay una zona de resistencia fuerte entre 981.5 y 984 pero nada extra

Salu2


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Jul 2009)

Se va a los 9030 otra vez
Siempre que hay un dia bueno para surfear me pilla currando.
Levamos 5 sesiones con el DJI dentro de un rango de unos 90 pts.
Mierda horarios los mios!!


Edito:
Carvil,el techo es lo que van a romper con la cabeza esta banda de piiiiiii...


----------



## Speculo (29 Jul 2009)

Pues yo todo lo que he ganado hoy ha sido a corto. He ganado una mierda, trece puntos en tres operaciones, pero todo a corto.


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues yo todo lo que he ganado hoy ha sido a corto. He ganado una mierda, trece puntos en tres operaciones, pero todo a corto.




Mejor no te cuento lo que he ganado yo a corto... 



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mejor no te cuento lo que he ganado yo a corto...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Cuenta cuenta...


----------



## carvil (29 Jul 2009)

Hacer intradia no merece mucho la pena en dias como hoy, demasiados bandazos


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Hacer intradia no merece mucho la pena en dias como hoy, demasiados bandazos



Ha pegado el stokastico 3 cambios de sentido en media hora.
Parece como si al final quisiera hacer una cuña rarita.

A ver pa donde se dispara...


----------



## Kujire (29 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ViroPharma Incorporated - Google Finance
> 
> Nos vamos a los 8.00USD ... Kujire.. te comenté que era una buena inversión.... llevamos desde 5.67USD.
> 
> Me voy a comer al ECI -RESTAURANTE-.... tengo reunión. XD



sabes que confío en tus poderes


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cuenta cuenta...




Desde mayo que empecé a operar con los CFDs ninguna operación a corto me ha generado plusvalias... 



pero ésto no acabará así...xD... :



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (29 Jul 2009)

Al DAX ya no es que lo estén sujetando, es que se les está pasando hasta el piñón.
Raro ,raro, el crudo se está hundiendo literalmente. Y el dólar por ahí va. Y los índices europeos no están siguiendo el movimiento. Los americanos ahí que lo intentan, pero tampoco con mucho ahínco.

A ver , Kujire ¿Quién se ha pasado comprando contratos del Stoxx y ahora se los tiene que quitar de encima aunque se note? Tu sabes algo seguro


----------



## Mulder (29 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Desde mayo que empecé a operar con los CFDs ninguna operación a corto me ha generado plusvalias...



....pero si intereses


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Jul 2009)

Pues ya estamos en el soporte otra vez!!

Son mas cansinos que yo!!


----------



## Speculo (29 Jul 2009)

Para el que le interese y eso ...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Jul 2009)

Me ha saltado el Stop de codere eque puse en 6,00...

No está mal, al Final hoy he sacado 110€ en SAN y 40€ con Codere...

Si todos los días fueran así...

Voy a ver codere que igual compro más si baja antes del cierre...

En SAN no me pongo corto de momento, me espero cualquier cosa mañana...

Saludos..


----------



## Mulder (29 Jul 2009)

De Cárpatos:



> En las conversaciones que he tenido hoy con gente de hedge y profesionales del sector, la mayoría de ellos me han hecho una pregunta, o bien se la he hecho yo a ellos ¿tú sabes porque subimos hoy? Nadie sabe la respuesta, es un misterio...



Lo mejor es que nos pongamos todos largos y no hagamos preguntas, sin stop y sin nada y a dormir.


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Jul 2009)

Ahora que el DJI ha hecho un HCH churrutero,deberia irse a esparragar.
Como mucho pullback al 9050 antes del obito.
Pero como ultimamente estan muy tahures...

Enga Tonuel que igual pierden el soporte y se hostian...


Edito:
Si antes lo digo antes pasa...
El soporte del rectangulo lo veo en 9025 y lo esta acariciando ahora.Tiene proyeccion al 9010


----------



## Mulder (29 Jul 2009)

chollero dijo:


> que alguien vaya preparando el owned para el dr. mulder



Santander *-1.15%*

Póngase ud. mismo el OWNED que a mi me da la risa floja.


----------



## carvil (29 Jul 2009)

Yo pienso que se sube tan deprisa, por que la bajada fue muy vertical sin dejar futuras resistencias, esa es la explicación que le doy yo 


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (29 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Yo pienso que se sube tan deprisa, por que la bajada fue muy vertical sin dejar futuras resistencias, esa es la explicación que le doy yo



En mi modesta opinión hay resistencias y soportes de subidas y bajadas anteriores (burbuja punto com) en esos mismo puntos que ahora están sirviendo, prueba a trazarlas y verás como se suelen respetar.


----------



## carvil (29 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión hay resistencias y soportes de subidas y bajadas anteriores (burbuja punto com) en esos mismo puntos que ahora están sirviendo, prueba a trazarlas y verás como se suelen respetar.




Ya lo hice, hace algunos dias y coincide  estaba mirando cuando entraron las manos fuertes 

Edito: Por hacer memoria el IBEX en la crisis de las .com creo recordar que llegó a los 6000 puntos, Ejpein crecia al 3% en esos momentos +o-.Curioso el dato, claro que no era una crisis financiera


Salu2


----------



## Kujire (29 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> De Cárpatos:
> 
> Lo mejor es que nos pongamos todos largos y no hagamos preguntas, sin stop y sin nada y a dormir.



claro! así de simple, que problema hay? ninguno verdad? ... pues eso...umm a ver donde había dejado mis largitos.... vaya si es que ya los llevo puestos:o


----------



## Kujire (29 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues yo todo lo que he ganado hoy ha sido a corto. He ganado una mierda, trece puntos en tres operaciones, pero todo a corto.



al que madruga...pone cortos desde más arriba.. como puede observar usted mismo todavia hay muchos cortos que asaltar, luego nos preguntamos por qué no baja... le informo que no es el únic@ que mete algún cortito de vez en cuando


----------



## donpepito (29 Jul 2009)

Ya estoy por aquí... VPHM... ha tocado los 8.22USD ... mi precio objetivo es de 10.00USD .... me encontrado a POCOYO por el camino... está muy deprimidido... eso no se hace DP HF... me has llevado a los 2,00€


----------



## Speculo (29 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> al que madruga...pone cortos desde más arriba.. como puede observar usted mismo todavia hay muchos cortos que asaltar, luego nos preguntamos por qué no baja... le informo que no es el únic@ que mete algún cortito de vez en cuando



Ya que me he perdido la subida, y hasta he salido escaldado de ella, de algún lado habrá que ir rascando ...


----------



## donpepito (29 Jul 2009)

Curioso los cuidadores de MTXX ... le meto una orden de 5000acs a 5,81€ y me empiezan a poner posis de compra por encima...


----------



## donpepito (29 Jul 2009)

Alexza Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Kujire (29 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Alexza Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance



puro chicharro DP ten cuidado, parece que la quieren subir ... 15MS posible dilución por el camino, raro raro raro

ED: Sin embargo, sus números no son malos...umm ...


----------



## donpepito (29 Jul 2009)

No llevo... hay un miembro del foro ... que creo que las lleva...


----------



## Kujire (29 Jul 2009)

jiji creo que sé quién es, los números no son malos, quizás bastante mejores que otras parecidas ...pero creo que van a explotar esos números para luego dar el hachazo en agosto, a corto plazo creo que va a ir bien


----------



## donpepito (29 Jul 2009)

Yo voy cargadito de farmas... y a lo sumo compro + de mtxx para hacer trading.... by other side... el pirata nos la ha vuelto a jugar.... aunque veo claro los 8.00USD a corto plazo.


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Jul 2009)

Quien ha sido que ha vendido todas sus T-notes a 10 años, vaya salto a pegado.


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Jul 2009)

De Carpatos



> Wall Street acelera sus pérdidas ante el hecho de que la subasta de notas a 5 años que se ha celebrado hace unos minutos ha sido decepcionante, especialmente en lo que se refiere a la demanda de inversores extranjeros. Los futuros europeos en el Globex siguen subiendo fuertemente, sigue el misterio. Vean que desplome lleva el spread entre el S&P y el eurostoxx



¿Los usanos se quedan sin paganos extranjeros?, ¿No habian pactado con los chinos?, ¿Mañana puede haber cocido de gacela?.


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Jul 2009)

Buuahh... la estaba siguiendo por eso mismo... porque sus números no me parecían malos e inclusive este cuatrimestre podían mejorar mucho.

`___´ Ains... si es que... el otro día iba a comprarlas en 2.2X pero no me dejo R4 y ... va hay muchas más oportunidades, pero ...

Un saludo ^___^!


----------



## Kujire (29 Jul 2009)

No problem, Bernanke dice que las cosas van mejorando "y ya no caemos como antes" ... hala ahí queda eso por snoopy

"sensillo sensillo, cuando hace falta algo positivo y no lo ves .... te lo inventas y listo" Maggie dixit

"siempre y cuando lo de caer menos... se entienda como positivo:" yo misma dixit

ED: yo creo a Tito Bernanke YES I BELIEVE! (tómese esta afirmación con cautela, no lo aplique a su país y en caso necesario consulte a su especialista, recuerde en bajo extrema medicación las tonterias se suelen apalancar)


----------



## Speculo (29 Jul 2009)

A ver, ya lo pongo por tercera vez, a ver si alguien arroja algo de luz y contesta con algo más que con "sigue el misterio", de Cárpatos...

El dólar desplomándose, el crudo ya camino de los 66, el Bund subiendo, el S&P cayendo con decisión y el Stoxx ¿Qué ha pasao con el Euro Stoxx? ¿Se le ha contagiado el síndrome del Ibex o qué?

Tengo el sistema de gráficos un poco jodido y ando con lo básico, pero a ver si alguien puede mirar los marcadores de distribución, porque ya es lo único que queda por mirar. Es un poco pronto para esto, pero a saber. A lo mejor han probado esta mañana con la bajada a los 6550 y han visto que no había resistencia y se han puesto ya a soltar como locos.

_Nu sé :_


----------



## Kujire (29 Jul 2009)

está claro Spe estamos ante el turning point ...y como no nos lo esperábamos hacemos "cosas raras"

ED: Los que tengan Windows ... háganselo mirar, pero probablemente estemos ante el ppio del fin del dominio de M$, hoy Yahoo ha capitulado y se va a dejar "violar" por M$, a cambio de nada ...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> A ver, ya lo pongo por tercera vez, a ver si alguien arroja algo de luz y contesta con algo más que con "sigue el misterio", de Cárpatos...
> 
> El dólar desplomándose, el crudo ya camino de los 66, el Bund subiendo, el S&P cayendo con decisión y el Stoxx ¿Qué ha pasao con el Euro Stoxx? ¿Se le ha contagiado el síndrome del Ibex o qué?
> 
> ...




El dolar no está desplomándose, todo lo contrario. Hoy el USD/EUR ha pasado de 1,42 a 1,40. Por ello no me parece sorprendente que el Eurostoxx suba y el S&P500 baje. ¿Cual es el problema?


----------



## Speculo (29 Jul 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El dolar no está desplomándose, todo lo contrario. Hoy el USD/EUR ha pasado de 1,42 a 1,40. Por ello no me parece sorprendente que el Eurostoxx suba y el S&P500 baje. ¿Cual es el problema?



Perdón, donde puse dólar, quise poner euro. 

Pero el escenario sigue igual. 
Es muy sorprendente que el EuroStoxx suba y el S&P baje. Sencillamente porque cuando el dólar bajaba y el petróleo subía, las bolsas iban correlaccionadas y también subían. Al menos ha sido así últimamente. No es lógico que ahora hagan lo contrario una de otra y menos dejándose esa diferencia en el camino.

Los toros se habían puesto largos en petróleo y en el euro. Y a estas horas, los futuros europeos siguen a los americanos hasta en los pedos que se tiran.

Ese es el problema. Por mucho turning point que se haya descubierto.


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

A ver si el SP se pega ya una buena toña que estoy de la mano hasta los cojones...

De momento no ha llegado ni a los 1000...

¿Quien me mandaria a mi meterme en el ibex...? 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ese es el problema. Por mucho turning point que se haya descubierto.



Yo no veo ningún turning point... ¿dónde los venden...? :



Saludos :


----------



## Speculo (29 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo no veo ningún turning point... ¿dónde los venden...? :



Los tiene escondidos en la pernera el mano mierda ese que sale todos los días a las nueve de la noche al parqué y se tira una hora cambiando billetes nuevos por acciones devaluadas o futuros descarriados.


----------



## donpepito (29 Jul 2009)

Lo que está a la vuelta de la esquina son los 1000 del SP... y ese si que será un buen punto .


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

Bajamos de los 970... venga joder... dadme una alegria... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (29 Jul 2009)

Desde luego, cuanto más miro el Stoxx más me parece un chicharro debe ser que me hago mayor. Yo estoy de acuerdo con el turning point pero parece que están haciendo tiempo para algo, lo de hoy ha sido ir de aquí para allá sin ninguna tendencia, el gráfico es absolutamente lateral.

Solo hemos tenido algo llamado tendencia a las 8 de la mañana, bajando y subiendo de nuevo, de ahí nos hemos quedado como tontos mirando el tendido. No hemos superado los máximos de ayer (¿quien se pone largo así?) y los mínimos de ayer han sido 'violados' visto y no visto.

Yo creo que voy a esperar una señal más fuerte para entrar, creo que tocan largos, pero siempre que se superen máximos, por otra parte esos máximos no están lejos, aunque me temo que la primera semana de agosto sea bajista, también es cierto que estamos a últimos de mes y es probable que haya alguna manipulación pro-maquillaje.

Pero el caso es que nadie entiende que ha pasado hoy en el Stoxx, ni siquiera Kujire...


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Jul 2009)

¿Cronoescalada ya?

Que HsDP!!


----------



## donpepito (29 Jul 2009)

Wrong ... turn point. 

Minor pull back, we should be up at the end of the day!


----------



## donpepito (29 Jul 2009)

Opsss... parece que el verde va ganando enteros.


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

Ahí la tienen... una vez más... :o



Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Perdón, donde puse dólar, quise poner euro.
> 
> Pero el escenario sigue igual.
> Es muy sorprendente que el EuroStoxx suba y el S&P baje. Sencillamente porque cuando el dólar bajaba y el petróleo subía, las bolsas iban correlaccionadas y también subían. Al menos ha sido así últimamente. No es lógico que ahora hagan lo contrario una de otra y menos dejándose esa diferencia en el camino.
> ...



Siguen correladas.

Personalmente lo interpreto como que la bolsa americana corrige la subida del dolar/euro. La diferencia de variación entre SP500 y Stoxx corresponde a la variación del EUR/USD. Otra cosa es que la subida de la bolsa no esté justificada...en estos últimos dos meses...


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Jul 2009)

Otro triangulo bajista roto parriba en la coleccion!!

Antes solo pasaba en el Ibex.

Y el DJI sigue orbitando alrededor del 9063.
Solo para surfistas.
Hasta mañana


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Jul 2009)

Vaya dia,me meti corto en BBVA y me peinaron esta mañana,ya no me meto mas corto hasta el dia del juicio final,me meti largo a saco en varios valores,incluso en el SAN,no pongo stops,si no puedes con el enemigo unete a el,Tonuel te voy a quitar hasta los calzoncillos jajajaja.

Con las plusvalias va a caer este para la colección


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vaya dia,me meti corto en BBVA y me peinaron esta mañana,ya no me meto mas corto hasta el dia del juicio final,me meti largo a saco en varios valores,incluso en el SAN,no pongo stops,si no puedes con el enemigo unete a el,Tonuel te voy a quitar hasta los calzoncillos jajajaja.





Si quieres te doy los que me he puesto hoy... :o



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si quieres te doy los que me he puesto hoy... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



¡Ve a por los calzoncillos Emilin!


----------



## Speculo (29 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Otro triangulo bajista roto parriba en la coleccion!!
> 
> Antes solo pasaba en el Ibex.
> 
> ...



Lo que sí que se ha formado en el Stoxx con este lateral es una figura de diamante y no se ha roto por ningún sitio. Estas figuras son de lo más fiable que puede verse en los gráficos en estos tiempos en los que falla casi todo. Implican un cambio de tendencia a corto plazo y una proyección del tamaño del cuerpo del diamante cuando el precio rompe la parte correspondiente al cambio de tendencia (en este caso, la parte inferior). Aunque el cuerpo es pequeño, dicha proyección nos tiene que llevar 25-35 puntos hacia abajo desde que queden perforados los 2590.

Otra cosa es que hagan lo de hoy, que el índice caiga cinco minutos y lo recuperen en otros cinco, pero que la caída será hasta ese punto es muy factible.


En otro orden de cosas, parece que hoy ya salían a protestar los señoritos de Goldman por la regulación adicional que ya se masca en el ambiente al respecto de los programas de "super-trading". Obviamente, ni a estos pájaros ni a los que usan dichos programas, les interesa que se regule nada al respecto y se acabe con su posición dominante y abusiva.


----------



## Mulder (29 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> En otro orden de cosas, parece que hoy ya salían a protestar los señoritos de Goldman por la regulación adicional que ya se masca en el ambiente al respecto de los programas de "super-trading". Obviamente, ni a estos pájaros ni a los que usan dichos programas, les interesa que se regule nada al respecto y se acabe con su posición dominante y abusiva.



¿Que impedimentos quieren ponerles? total, hecha la ley hecha la trampa.


----------



## tonuel (29 Jul 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> ¡Ve a por los calzoncillos Emilin!



A ti y a Emilin las papelas no os van a servir ni para limpiaros el culo... :



Saludos


----------



## carvil (29 Jul 2009)

Buenas noches 


Yo respecto al programa de trading de Goldman Sucks, me suena a cuento chino.

Me explico, es real que tienen ese programa, al igual que otros grandes bancos, pero ya disponían de ese programa antes de Octubre del año pasado osea que sirve, pero no del todo.

Como ejemplo una anécdota:

Wolfgang von Kempelen fue un famoso inventor hungaro que construyó en 1769 una maquina llamada el turco.Tenía la forma de una cabina de madera de un metro veinte de largo por 60 cm de profundidad y 90 de alto, con un maniquí vestido con túnica y turbante sentado sobre él. La cabina tenía puertas que una vez abiertas mostraban mecanismo de relojería y cuando se hallaban activados era capaz de jugar una partida de ajedrez al más alto nivel. Logró batir a grandes aficionados como B. Franklin o Napoleon.

Obviamente el invento de Kempelen era un engaño pero que llegó a cautivar el interés de mucha gente, incluso gente con conocimientos técnicos y científicos, lo cual puede resultar chocante. Tal vez una explicación, es que el Turco apareció justamente al principio de la Revolución Industrial, un momento especial, en que las relaciones entre el hombre y las máquinas se estaban redefiniendo. Fue una época en que la gente creía que las nuevas máquinas ofrecían posibilidades ilimitadas.... y por qué no ser capaces de pensar o jugar al ajedrez? Fue una época de autómatas, animales mecánicos, incluso humanoides capaces de escribir, tocar el arpa la flauta o bailar.

El turco acabó en el Museo Peale de Baltimore, dónde termino sus días arrinconado en una de sus salas. Hasta que el día 5 de Julio del 1854, durante el gran incendio de Filadelfia, el autómata fue pasto de las llamas.

Tras el fuego que acabó con el Turco, el hijo del último propietario no vio motivo para seguir guardando el secreto y explicó como funcionaba el Turco en la revista de ajedrez The Chess Monthly en 1857. Según este artículo al menos 15 jugadores de ajedrez habían operado el autómata durante toda sus 85 años de existencia.


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (30 Jul 2009)

Inovio Biomedical Corp. - Google Finance


----------



## Alexandros (30 Jul 2009)

Buenas noches a todos foreros del Ibex.  

Estos días tengo trabajo y hace mucho calor.

Estaría bién que la bolsa se desplomara por una caida asiática, que ya estoy aburrido de tanto eurostoxx y sp de los cuyons. Que vuelvan a cerrar el Micex ruso porque ha bajado un 20%, depiértame Japon con un -6% bién coloraito, acojóname a la bolsa polaca y tírame el Futsee para la hora de comer, ¡Oh! Ese mercado de valores argentino cuantas alegrías nos ha dado. La tarde se pasa volando viendo a Citigroup caer un 25 % echándote a las 22:00 a la cama pensando ya cual será el suelo del KOSPI.

¡Vuelve Nelson!

*How do you say 'bubble' in Mandarin?*​
_Chinese stocks are on fire and banks are lending like there's no tomorrow. Sound familiar? But China needs to remain healthy. The U.S. can't afford for it to slump._

NEW YORK (CNNMoney.com) -- Is the Chinese economy in the same state as the American economy was in the summer of 2007? In other words, all pumped up and ready to pop?

If so, it might be time to learn how to say bubble in Mandarin. And that could be bad news for those hoping for a sustainable U.S. recovery.

The Shanghai Composite Index plunged 5% Wednesday, while Hong Kong's Hang Seng dipped nearly 2.4% on growing concerns that China's robust period of growth could soon stall.

The sell-off spilled over to shares of prominent Chinese companies listed in the United States, with sinking shares for firms ranging from oil producers CNOOC (CEO) and China Petroleum and Chemical (SNP) to Internet companies CDC (CHINA) and Baidu.com (BIDU).

China's economy is still growing rapidly. But some eerie similarities to the U.S. economy just before the credit markets started to unravel two years ago are starting to emerge.

Consider this. Before Wednesday's plunge, Chinese stocks had been racing higher -- the Shanghai Composite was up 16% in July alone. Last week, China State Construction Engineering Corp. went public and surged 70% in its first day of trading.

Now think back to July 2007 -- the Dow closed above 14,000 for the first time (it would peak in October).

Talkback: Do you view China as an economic ally for the U.S. or a growing threat? Leave your comments at the bottom of this story.

Just as American banks once were, Chinese banks are being loose with credit.

According to figures from the People's Bank of China, China's central bank, banks made 7.37 trillion yuan ($1.1 trillion) in new loans during the first half this year.

By way of comparison, Chinese banks issued 4.91 trillion yuan in new loans during all of 2008. China's lending target for all of this year had been just 5 trillion yuan.

As such, there are reports that China's top banks may soon impose limits on new loans, which could lead to slower growth in China's economy.

The hefty loan volume is raising the specter of a potential bad loan bust in China, similar to the subprime nightmare that U.S. banks had to endure.

"Lending from Chinese banks was high-powered stimulus, but the risk is that loans are being made in an environment where more of them are likely to go bad," said Andrew Busch, global currency strategist with BMO Capital Markets in Chicago. "Non-performing loans may soar."
Why China matters

Now you might be wondering why this is a problem for the United States to worry about.

Well, China just so happens to be the largest holder of U.S. Treasurys, holding more than $800 billion worth as of the end of May. Busch speculates that if Chinese banks are suddenly hit with a wave of loan losses, China could try and shore up their balance sheets by selling U.S. bonds.

So far, China has continued to be a big buyer of U.S. debt. But Chinese officials have expressed increased signs of frustration about the mounting U.S. debt load.

"The Chinese have been complaining since the beginning of the year about how the U.S is managing its fiscal house. They are very concerned that the U.S is going to issue and issue and issue more Treasury securities," Busch said.

At some point, China may move beyond just threatening talk and actually take action.

A China-led sell-off could cause bond prices to fall and interest rates to shoot higher. That could have disastrous implications on the U.S. economy since higher rates could cripple chances for a sustained recovery.

That's going to make it all the more imperative for U.S. officials -- most notably, Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner -- to assure China that the United States is not going to dig itself too deep a debt hole. Geithner held talks with Chinese officials in Washington earlier this week about various economic issues.

A slowdown in China won't be good for the U.S. - Jul. 29, 2009


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> 
> Yo respecto al programa de trading de Goldman Sucks, me suena a cuento chino.
> ...



Conozco a alguien que ya hace unos ocho años se dedicaba a escribir programas de este tipo para Goldman Sachs en NY. Estaba hasta las pelotas pues al contratarle creia haber entendido que se dedicaría al trading. Y si. Si funcionan en las condiciones apropiadas.




carvil dijo:


> Como ejemplo una anécdota:
> 
> Wolfgang von Kempelen fue un famoso inventor hungaro que construyó en 1769 una maquina llamada el turco.Tenía la forma de una cabina de madera de un metro veinte de largo por 60 cm de profundidad y 90 de alto, con un maniquí vestido con túnica y turbante sentado sobre él. La cabina tenía puertas que una vez abiertas mostraban mecanismo de relojería y cuando se hallaban activados era capaz de jugar una partida de ajedrez al más alto nivel. Logró batir a grandes aficionados como B. Franklin o Napoleon.
> 
> ...



El paralelismo con el Turco no me parece exacto. El Turco era un engaño.


----------



## carvil (30 Jul 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Conozco a alguien que ya hace unos ocho años se dedicaba a escribir programas de este tipo para Goldman Sachs en NY. Estaba hasta las pelotas pues al contratarle creia haber entendido que se dedicaría al trading. Y si. Si funcionan en las condiciones apropiadas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El Turco como fin era evidente que era un engaño, algo que no escapaba a los grandes campeones de ajedrez de la epoca, pero como maquina era sorprendente, fuel el primer automata que utilizó la fonetica. Ademas incorporaba muchas ocurrencias para permitir que un operador fuera capaz de seguir el juego sin ver el tablero y que el autómata fuera capaz de mover y coger fichas. Para lo primero se diseñó un complejo sistema que mediante imanes permitía al operador saber la última ficha movida. Cada pieza de ajedrez tenía un pequeño pero potente imán en su base y cuando era colocada en una casilla del tablero atraía al resorte situado bajo esa casilla.

Otra solución ingeniosa era un sistema de tubos que llevaban el humo de la vela que usaba el operador dentro de la caja, hacia el turbante del turco, el humo de la vela que había sobre la mesa del turco ayudaba a disimular este otro humo.

Bueno la moraleja es que detras de una manipulacion de los mercados siempre esta la mano del hombre, que puede utilizar una maquina como herramienta.

P.D. De todas maneras la gente de Alemania que tuvo acceso al servidor comento que no era nada extra. Aleinikov era un programador de nivel medio, otra cosa es que GS quiera imponer la ley del terror sobre sus empleados,imagina que se filtrase quien opera con GS :

Aparte de la mas que dudosa legalidad de la utilizacion de ese software :


Salu2 y al sobre


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Jul 2009)

Si alguien tiene narices de leerlo, aqui hay parte de la teoria y programas ejemplo de lo que, en mi opinión, se usa para el trading.

Fractal market analysis: applying chaos theory to investment and economics - Google Books Result


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jul 2009)

Ufff, últimamente estoy desbordado por los mercados, llevo largo desde la semana pasada así que no debería quejarme pero es que tengo ideas que van y vienen y no soy capaz de concretar ni de comprobar ninguna.

Sobre la relación €/$, bolsas, materias primas, bonos..., hace días que no lo miro..., desbordado...

Tengo una idea para poder confirmar los recuentos de ondas que me hace bastante ilusión, pero tengo que comprobarla..., no soy capaz, desbordado...

Sobre lo del programa de trading de Goldman, creo que esos programas tienen de todo menos trading, creo que el truco es conseguir información privilegiada gracias al análisis de las latencias, los pings, y los tiempos entre tics que les llegan desde el mercado, el sistema operativo y el software que usan los mercados es público y conocido, analizando CÓMO llegan los datos, su frecuencia, diferencias de tiempo entre tic y tic, cosas así, se puede obtener mucha información sobre qué tipo de órdenes llegan al mercado...

Por ejemplo, procesar una orden a mercado no lleva el mismo tiempo de proceso que una orden condicionada, hay que ordenar las órdenes, incluirlas en el libro de órdenes, actualizar la lista de órdenes, enviar la nueva lista actualizada, también hay que tener en cuenta que cuando llegan muchas órdenes se formarán "atascos" (de milisegundos), cuando eso sucede puedes aumentar o disminuir los "atascos" si lanzas órdenes en el momento adecuado...

Creo que por ahí van los tiros..., no es trading, es hacking, en cuanto alguien sepa cómo lo hace Goldman o qué acontecimientos disparan las órdenes de Goldman podrían usar su sistema contra ellos.

Recordemos que el sistema del Nyse se sobrecargó hace poco y pararon la negociación, después tuvieron que negociar 15 minutos extra, para mí está claro que el truco es "sobrecargar" ligeramente el sistema para aprovecharse, si te pasas de la raya lo colapsas, pero si no te pasas obtienes unos milisegundos de ventaja.

Es como si te pones a jugar en el ordenador y para ganar la partida pones a correr simultáneamente un DVD en el reproductor para que el juego vaya más lento.

Si es así, no me parece muy ético (o legal), si se basa sólo en analizar el tráfico y los tiempos..., entonces ya no digo nada.


----------



## Speculo (30 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ufff, últimamente estoy desbordado por los mercados, llevo largo desde la semana pasada así que no debería quejarme pero es que tengo ideas que van y vienen y no soy capaz de concretar ni de comprobar ninguna.
> 
> Sobre la relación €/$, bolsas, materias primas, bonos..., hace días que no lo miro..., desbordado...
> 
> ...




Lo que escribes tiene sentido, ... Con un condicionante. Para aprovecharse de esa "sobrecarga", que entiendo se utiliza para ejecutar tus operaciones antes o después que las de los demás, necesitas un acceso privilegiado al sistema de negociación que no se vea afectado por el _lag_ que tu software ha introducido en el mismo. 
La teoría no se puede aplicar ya que ese acceso privilegiado no sería legal. Una cosa es que uses maquinaria más potente que el resto de competidores y otra muy diferente es que tus accesos al sistema de negociación sean privilegiados con respecto al resto de participantes. Que en la práctica sí que lo son, pero no hasta el punto de dejar que se hagan este tipo de cosas.

Puede que por ahí vayan los tiros de lo que quieren cortar al respecto de este tipo de sistemas y el por qué de las protestas con boca pequeña de Goldman.


----------



## ddddd (30 Jul 2009)

¿Cómo véis hoy al Santander?

Mejor aprovechar su gap de apertura para vender o créeis que pueda tener un buen comportamiento durante el día de hoy?

Sinceramente, no se si aceptar unas pequeñas pérdidas en el valor o jugármela a ver si tiene buenas plusvalías además de contar con el dividendo de mañana, aunque esto puede provocar mañana ventas según comienze la sesión.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Lo que escribes tiene sentido, ... Con un condicionante. Para aprovecharse de esa "sobrecarga", que entiendo se utiliza para ejecutar tus operaciones antes o después que las de los demás, necesitas un acceso privilegiado al sistema de negociación que no se vea afectado por el _lag_ que tu software ha introducido en el mismo.
> La teoría no se puede aplicar ya que ese acceso privilegiado no sería legal. Una cosa es que uses maquinaria más potente que el resto de competidores y otra muy diferente es que tus accesos al sistema de negociación sean privilegiados con respecto al resto de participantes. Que en la práctica sí que lo son, pero no hasta el punto de dejar que se hagan este tipo de cosas.
> 
> Puede que por ahí vayan los tiros de lo que quieren cortar al respecto de este tipo de sistemas y el por qué de las protestas con boca pequeña de Goldman.



Flash Trading: Goldman Sachs Front Running Everyone Else -- Seeking Alpha



> At an industry conference on market structure in May, a panel on market centers broached the subject of "flash" orders and almost ended in fisticuffs. In one corner was defending champion William O'Brien, CEO of Direct Edge. In the other was Larry Leibowitz, his hot-under-the-collar opponent from the Big Board...The head of U.S. execution and global technology at NYSE Euronext assailed Direct Edge's Enhanced Liquidity Provider or ELP program as the "enhanced look" program, comparing it to the advance look at orders that NYSE specialists used to get. That practice was seen as giving specialists unfair advantages over other market participants, and potentially disadvantaging order senders.



High-Frequency Trading - SPECIAL



> As debates in the blogosphere in the last couple of days have made clear, there are a couple of possibilities of what is at work here. One is that Goldman and others are literally using privileged information to make trades ahead of markets, in which case they are committing a felony. Specifically, the abuse is known as "front-running," or trading ahead of customers, and it is an explicitly illegal form of market manipulation. Front running is epidemic on Wall Street--the whole point of an investment bank trading for its own account is to take advantage of its specialized knowledge of markets--and the SEC or the Justice Department shuts down front-running when it becomes too blatant to ignore.
> 
> The other possibility is that the Goldmans of the world have found themselves a nice loophole. *Tapping into the Stock Exchange's own computers and other sources of trading activity is something that anyone in theory could do, but only a few privileged insiders have the sophistication to exploit what they find.* *Often orders are placed, only to be cancelled. Their purpose is to figure out what the market is willing to pay, and then get in ahead of it*.



Qué gracia me hace, que las órdenes se lanzan para anularlas inmediatamente, en pocos milisegundos, flash las llaman, para "tantear", ¿no será para poner nervioso al que opera sin sistemas automáticos y poder provocar "avalanchas"?

¿Tantean hasta dónde llega la avaricia y el pánico o provocan la avaricia y el pánico?


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

No me hagas caso pero me parece que entre esta tarde y mañana tiene que corregir y llevarse por delante los stops de los que han entrado al calor de los resultados de los tres grandes... Es mi opinión, luego harán lo que les de la gana... como siempre... :o



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Jul 2009)

Buenos dias
A surfear
La sesión se prevé con un arranque ultraverde.

Los futuros usanos han tocado la parte alta del rectángulo.

Suerte pa tós!!


----------



## pyn (30 Jul 2009)

Buenos días,
toda esa teoría de GS sobre el los programas informáticos de alta frecuencia para trading...qué queréis que os diga, eso es más viejo que el hilo negro. Aquí siempre habrá gente que tenga información privilegiada (ahí está el problema) lo que pasa que antes con que esa información se tuviese unos días era suficiente para hacerte rico, hoy con internet todos tenemos acceso a noticias que hace años tardaríamos días o incluso semanas en saber, ahora hemos bajado al rango de los milisegundos...Pero "ellos" siempre irán por delante.


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenos dias
> A surfear
> La sesión se prevé con un arranque ultraverde.
> 
> ...



Los futuros han bajado 60 puntos en un plis... : plas... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

Una de brotes a la española... 




> España el IPC armonizado cayó al -1,4% en julio, según el INE





Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Los futuros han bajado 60 puntos en un plis... : plas... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Pues como media hora de arrancar había visto al FutDJI en 9100 y al sp500 en 980!!

Ahora DJI 9078 en Bloomberg TV


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Pues como media hora de arrancar había visto al FutDJI en 9100 y al sp500 en 980!!
> 
> Ahora DJI 9078 en Bloomberg TV




Hoy es nuestro dia hamijo... 



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (30 Jul 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Cómo véis hoy al Santander?
> 
> Mejor aprovechar su gap de apertura para vender o créeis que pueda tener un buen comportamiento durante el día de hoy?
> 
> ...



Buenos días, 
obviamente depende de como las tengas, teniendo en cuenta los 14 céntimos de dividendo de pasado mañana 
yo he vendido en subasta, tenía a 10 pero ayer pude promediar bastante y he preferido salir airoso y estar líquido para otras cosas que esperar al dividendo y que hubiera otra pitufada como ayer
si te sirve de ayuda ayer en 9,7 la demanda doblaba la oferta más o menos


----------



## Speculo (30 Jul 2009)

Atentos hoy a la colocación de la deuda americana, que ayer ya tuvieron problemas para colocarla por encima de _ratios_ normales (_bid to cover_ por encima de 2,00).

Veremos hoy cómo la colocan, pero mal asunto si empiezan a tener problemas para distribuir la pedazo de deuda que tienen que tirar a la calle. Toda la recuperación económica y todos los botes verdes parten de más y más deuda que hay que colocar como sea. Y si subiendo tipos se coloca mejor, pues se suben tipos.


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Buenos días,
> obviamente depende de como las tengas, teniendo en cuenta los 14 céntimos de dividendo de pasado mañana
> yo he vendido en subasta, tenía a 10 pero ayer pude promediar bastante y he preferido salir airoso y estar líquido para otras cosas que esperar al dividendo y que hubiera otra pitufada como ayer
> si te sirve de ayuda ayer en 9,7 la demanda doblaba la oferta más o menos




El dividendo del botas lo va a pagar su puta madre, compro el viernes y vendo el martes... ¿Qué os parece...? :o



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Jul 2009)

La jodimos
El broker no tiene puts con spot cercano a 11000

Minimo 10500.Una caca


----------



## Mulder (30 Jul 2009)

A los buenos días!

Lo que está ocurriendo con estas subidas me recuerda a marzo, desde que hemos empezado nos hemos dejado muchos gaps sin cerrar, no el de hoy, pero ahí seguimos sin novedad, hacia arriba y no hay más que hablar.

Yo he puesto una orden de largos en el antiguo máximo del Stoxx, si lo pasa pues me quedaré dentro hasta que el S&P llegue a 1100, con tranquilidad y sin prisas, un stop alejado por si las moscas y a dormir.

Ya lo dije ayer, esto es lo que toca ahora.

edito: quien dice 1100 dice hasta septiembre, una de las dos señales saltará o ambas.


----------



## Bambi (30 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El dividendo del botas lo va a pagar su puta madre, compro el viernes y vendo el martes... ¿Qué os parece...? :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



pues que te quedarás como estabas 

el dividendo supongo que lo pagarán con los stops que saltaron ayer bajando de 9.7


----------



## Mulder (30 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El dividendo del botas lo va a pagar su puta madre, compro el viernes y vendo el martes... ¿Qué os parece...? :o



¿vas a comprar el mismo volumen que tienes de SAN en largos?

Vas a convertirte en un Hedge Fund


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jul 2009)

Dentro de Codere de nuevo a 5,92, 500 acciones

Pensando entrar en Santander.. pero para vender el viernes, no como tonuel... minimo 600 acciones..


----------



## Speculo (30 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El dividendo del botas lo va a pagar su puta madre, compro el viernes y vendo el martes... ¿Qué os parece...? :o



Pues que no entiendo muy bien para qué vas a hacer eso. El precio se va a quedar igual y tus pérdidas van a seguir siendo las mismas.
El dividendo de tus CFDs lo pagas, pero al ir corto, el precio reflejará ese pago con una bajada idéntica.


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> pues que *te quedarás como estabas*
> 
> el dividendo supongo que lo pagarán con los stops que saltaron ayer bajando de 9.7




Supongo que ganaré unos centimillos con la operación... 




Mulder dijo:


> *¿vas a comprar el mismo volumen que tienes de SAN en largos?*
> Vas a convertirte en un Hedge Fund




Si... pero seguramente venderé un poco más el martes... hay que ir renovando la firma y tal... :


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jul 2009)

Jaja me ha saltado el stop en codere, menos mal que lo puse a 6...

Dentro de codere otra vez a 5,76... 500 acciones..


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues que no entiendo muy bien para qué vas a hacer eso. El precio se va a quedar igual y tus pérdidas van a seguir siendo las mismas.
> El dividendo de tus CFDs lo pagas, pero al ir corto, el precio reflejará ese pago con una bajada idéntica.




Se pagaria el lunes, y si no tengo CFDs del SAN no lo pago... digo yo... :

Bueno también es porque el apartado que pone en R4... "PLUSVALIAS/MINUSVALIAS CFDs", ya me hace un poco de daño a la vista... 



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Jul 2009)

El Dax ya se ha dado la vuelta.

Y yo con estos pelos!!


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> El Dax ya se ha dado la vuelta.
> 
> Y yo con estos pelos!!




Maricón el último... 


Que alguien le meta al BBVA... coño, no acierto una...


Saludos


----------



## pyn (30 Jul 2009)

Parece que el IBEX quiere ponerse rojo un momentito...¿síntomas de agotamiento?


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Jul 2009)

Ha salido el dato de paro en Alemania.
Quizás sea otro brote verde oscuro oscuro...casi negro.


----------



## Speculo (30 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Se pagaria el lunes, y si no tengo CFDs del SAN no lo pago... digo yo... :
> 
> Bueno también es porque el apartado que pone en R4... "PLUSVALIAS/MINUSVALIAS CFDs", ya me hace un poco de daño a la vista...



Te había entendido que luego revendías el martes lo que habías comprado el viernes. De esta forma, la caída en el precio por el dividendo te la comes igual, pues volverías a entrar vendido, pero con el precio más abajo. Es decir, habrías dejado de ganar la diferencia y estarías pagando un precio más caro al entrar vendido más barato que cuando te saliste.

Suponiendo que la acción ni suba ni baje en el transcurso de esos dos días y todo sean las mismas cantidades, claro.


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Te había entendido que luego revendías el martes lo que habías comprado el viernes. De esta forma, la caída en el precio por el dividendo te la comes igual, pues volverías a entrar vendido, pero con el precio más abajo. Es decir, habrías dejado de ganar la diferencia y estarías pagando un precio más caro al entrar vendido más barato que cuando te saliste.
> 
> Suponiendo que la acción ni suba ni baje en el transcurso de esos dos días y todo sean las mismas cantidades, claro.



Yo es que creo que el martes el SAN se pone en los 10€, osea que las suelto más abajo, no pago dividendo y me vuelvo a poner corto más arriba... :o

Como se vaya al guano y esté fuera si que me voy a cagar en su puta madre... 


Saludos


----------



## pyn (30 Jul 2009)

¿Cómo ha ido el dato de paro alemán Wbuffete?


----------



## Mulder (30 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo es que creo que el martes el SAN se pone en los 10€, osea que las suelto más abajo, no pago dividendo y me vuelvo a poner corto más arriba... :o
> 
> Como se vaya al guano y esté fuera si que me voy a cagar en su puta madre...



Desde luego debes tener en consideración que las cosas podrían no salirte como tu quieres.

Todo es un riesgo.


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Cómo ha ido el dato de paro alemán Wbuffete?




He leido corriendo el ticker.
Me ha parecido que aumenta en 6000 desestacionalizado.

Ya quisieramos esas cifras aquí!!


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Desde luego debes tener en consideración que las cosas podrían no salirte como tu quieres.




Habrá que tenerlo en consideración... uno ya empieza a ser perro viejo... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jul 2009)

Buenos días... hoy el dato importante es:

** A las 14.30:
- PETICIONES DE SUBSIDIO DE PARO SEMANALES.
Dato previo: 554.000. Previsión: 570.000. *

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (30 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Habrá que tenerlo en consideración... uno ya empieza a ser perro viejo...



Todos aprendemos a base de ostias, aunque hayamos jugado antes al papertrading


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Todos aprendemos a base de ostias, aunque hayamos jugado antes al papertrading




Pues yo voy sin haber pasado antes por el papertrading... así me va... 



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Jul 2009)

oJo que me he colado!!

El paro en Alemania BAJA EN 6000 DESESTACIONALIZADO.

Co*o con las prisas!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jul 2009)

_- la divergencia entre el el ratio Put/Call sobre índices (CPCI), usado por inversores institucionales, y el ratio Put/Call sobre stocks (CPCE), usado por de los inversores minoristas y particulares, se incrementó aún más, ya que el CPCI subió un 28% hasta 1,55. Es decir, ayer las manos fuertes siguieron acumulando puts sin mesura._

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Jul 2009)

Tengo que dejaros
A lo mojó el Ibex se marca una sopera.
Cuidadín que son muy ladinas.

Hasta la tarde.


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> _- la divergencia entre el el ratio Put/Call sobre índices (CPCI), usado por inversores institucionales, y el ratio Put/Call sobre stocks (CPCE), usado por de los inversores minoristas y particulares, se incrementó aún más, ya que el CPCI subió un 28% hasta 1,55. Es decir, ayer las manos fuertes siguieron acumulando puts sin mesura._
> 
> Saludos...



Ayer vi la peli "Asalto Al Tren Pelham 123", y el Travolta (broker de Wall Street) al final se forra con los puts... gana más de 150 veces lo invertido... :


Saludos


----------



## pickwick (30 Jul 2009)

Me cuelo un momento en "vuestro" hilo para preguntaros vuestra opinión, porque el otro día estaba intentando entenderlo y no lo tengo claro... ¿el rally alcista que hemos vivido / estamos viviendo es un "climbing a wall of worry" o un novedoso "climbing a wall of hope"?  
Saludos :o


----------



## Mulder (30 Jul 2009)

pickwick dijo:


> Me cuelo un momento en "vuestro" hilo para preguntaros vuestra opinión, porque el otro día estaba intentando entenderlo y no lo tengo claro... ¿el rally alcista que hemos vivido / estamos viviendo es un "climbing a wall of worry" o un novedoso "climbing a wall of hope"?
> Saludos :o



Ni una cosa ni la otra, son varios programas informáticos de bancos comprando todo lo que pueden con el dinero del TARP y corriendo riesgos absurdos para que la banca pueda recuperar ese dinero y devolverselo al gobierno, mientras maquilla las cifras de sus resultados.

Saque ud. sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jul 2009)

Vamos a probar el techo del S&P en breve...

*985,5...* en el AH

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (30 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.

CODERE... nadie quiere vender por debajo de los 5,90€ ...han barrido algunos STOPs... tenemos que recuperar los 6,10€.

ZNK... a por los 1,90€


----------



## Pedro Solves (30 Jul 2009)

*Mi opinión...*



Mulder dijo:


> Ni una cosa ni la otra, son varios programas informáticos de bancos comprando todo lo que pueden con el dinero del TARP y corriendo riesgos absurdos para que la banca pueda recuperar ese dinero y devolverselo al gobierno, mientras maquilla las cifras de sus resultados.
> 
> Saque ud. sus propias conclusiones.



Ahhhhhhhhhhhh... Ahora me cuadran algunas cosas que no entendía...

¿Como puede estar la bolsa tan arriba, estando la producción industrial a un -20% y el PIB a un -3%?

Si no se vende nada, el turismo va pabajo y se preveen multitud de quiebras y concursos... ¿Cómo es que esto no se nota en Bolsa?

Ah, claro, que hay 3 principales valores representan casi el 50 % del IBex y estos como tienen riñón financiero van a su bola y lastran todo el indice, no había caido en ello... 

Por otro lado:

Dicen que la Bolsa anticipa acontecimientos. 

Si leemos lo que está pasando...

¿¿¿Hemos de interpretar que la salida de la crisis esta cerca???

¿¿¿Es este un brote verde???

No sé. Yo creo que no. Cada vez estoy más convencido que la Bolsa es como cuando juegas a la ruleta rusa, puede que ganes o puede que pierdas, y engancha, no veas como engancha, tanto es así que me da que mas de uno va a perder hasta la camisa... :o

Esto me recuerda aquella película titulada "The Deer Hunteer" de Michael Cimino en la que dos amigos -Cristopher Walken(Nick) y Robert de Niro(Michael)- son obligados por los vietnamitas a jugar a la ruleta rusa. Sobreviven pero Nick queda tocado y al final, cuando se acaba la guerra, Michael se encontrará a Nick compitiendo con otros a la ruleta rusa, enajenado, tanto que ni le reconocia, estaba totalmente enviciado; esto es la Bolsa señores, *TENGAN MUCHO CUIDADO CON ELLA!!*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vw-Tyr6Rb6I&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vw-Tyr6Rb6I&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​
Me podrán contestar que controlan, que no pasa nada, que en la Bolsa solo se juegan la pasta y nada más y que en la ruleta rusa, la gente se juega la pasta y* LA VIDA!!*! 

De acuerdo, se puede entender, pero no es menos ciertO que hay mucha gente que está invirtiendo en acciones a crédito, muy por encima de su capacidad real de inversión (pa ganar más, se entiende) y es en estos casos especialmente, en donde cuando se produce el descalabro, este se puede llevar por delante todo el patrimonio que hayas podido forjar con tu trabajo durante toda tu vida y eso hay gente que no lo supera y se *SUICIDA!!!*:

Cuidadin, mucho cuidadín, que vienen curvas; yo de ustedes desinvertiría como un cohete y recogería beneficios a la voz de *YA!!!* (aviso para navegantes...) 

Sigan jugando señores, hagan juego, hagan juego...


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

Yo no veo a ningún pardillo por aquí que pida un crédito para invertirlo en el casino... :o

Aunque igual hay gente que lo mete junto con la hipoteca... 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vamos a probar el techo del S&P en breve...
> 
> *985,5...* en el AH
> 
> Saludos...



Hemos batido el record hace un rato... *988,1*...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (30 Jul 2009)

Esos famosos 11.000 para esta semana.. nos vamos a quedar a las puertas. XD


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hemos batido el record hace un rato... *988,1*...
> 
> Saludos...





donpepito dijo:


> Esos famosos 11.000 para esta semana.. nos vamos a quedar a las puertas. XD




Con el BBVA y el SAN tengo el culo que ahora mismo estoy sentado de lado... :o


¿Hasta cuando va a durar la onda 1 de la C de la B? 

¿o mejor voy abriendo el gas...? :



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (30 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Con el BBVA y el SAN tengo el culo que ahora mismo estoy sentado de lado... :o
> 
> 
> ¿Hasta cuando va a durar la onda 1 de la C de la B?
> ...



Tu porcentaje de pérdidas respecto a la inversión total ¿De cuanto es ya?
Si no es molestia...


----------



## pyn (30 Jul 2009)

A ver si llega pronto la típica bajadita diaria "acumula gacelas".


----------



## donpepito (30 Jul 2009)

Datos del paro, van a ser muy favorables para la subida de hoy... +2% en USA.


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Tu porcentaje de pérdidas respecto a la inversión total ¿De cuanto es ya?
> Si no es molestia...



75%...


Pero nada... todo es cuestión de ir transfiriendo pasta a la cuenta de R4, mañana o el lunes enviaré otra remesa... 

Hasta octubre o el guano definitivo no le meteré al botas una hostia de las buenas... seguiremos los consejos de DP... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Datos del paro, van a ser muy favorables para la subida de hoy... +2% en USA.




Mire a ver si puede correr el rumor de que el BBVA está en quiebra técnica, a poder ser antes del cierre de mañana... gracias... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (30 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Datos del paro, van a ser muy favorables para la subida de hoy... +2% en USA.



Los datos de paro van a salir malos. Lo viene adelantando el indicador de confianza.
Y lo peor va a ser la siguiente subasta de notas en USA. Como salga igual que la de ayer, la caída está servida sobre el papel y la lógica.

Otra cosa es como reaccione el mercado, que tal y como está puede seguir subiendo hasta donde hayan decidido, pase lo que pase. Si es hasta el 1.000, pues hasta el 1.000.
Ya se vio ayer con la caída inicial de pánico por lo de la bolsa china. A los dos minutos ya se lo habían llevado hacia donde querían.

A partir de esta tarde, las empresas ya pueden ir cerrando el mes con resultados muy positivos e irse contentas de vacaciones. Para que esos resultados no se vayan al infierno, hay que ir vendiendo cartera, de bonos, de acciones o de lo que sea.
Los inversores que se juegan su dinero y están ya con plusvalías suficientes están saliendo del mercado. No hay más que ver dónde se acumula el volumen.

Otra cosa ya es lo que hagan los que han decidido que esto tiene que subir sí o sí. Eso ya no lo sé.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (30 Jul 2009)

Pedro Solves dijo:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh... Ahora me cuadran algunas cosas que no entendía...
> 
> ¿Como puede estar la bolsa tan arriba, estando la producción industrial a un -20% y el PIB a un -3%?
> 
> ...




el 80% de los que están aquí se forrarian si la bolsa cayera a plomo


----------



## Bambi (30 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> 75%...
> 
> Pero nada... todo es cuestión de ir transfiriendo pasta a la cuenta de R4, mañana o el lunes enviaré otra remesa...
> 
> Hasta octubre o el guano definitivo no le meteré al botas una hostia de las buenas... seguiremos los consejos de DP...



vaya receta para el desastre amigo 

obviamente ya estás pilladísimo, pero para otra vez, fíjate un porcentaje de pérdidas asumibles ASAP


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> vaya receta para el desastre amigo
> 
> obviamente ya estás pilladísimo, pero para otra vez, fíjate un porcentaje de pérdidas asumibles ASAP




Son unas pérdidas muy asumibles..., con los CFDs es distinto que con acciones, cada dia con lo que tienes juegas... 

Y recuerde que el partido no ha acabado... para los cortistas ya llegará el momento de las plusvalias... :



Saludos


----------



## pyn (30 Jul 2009)

tonuel, a veces te comportas exactamente igual que las personas a las que criticas, pero en el sentido contrario, no entiendo ese "porqueyolovalguismo".


----------



## donpepito (30 Jul 2009)

Tonuel está de conya!!! XD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jul 2009)

*990 en el S&P*... ya queda menos...

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (30 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Son unas pérdidas muy asumibles..., con los CFDs es distinto que con acciones, cada dia con lo que tienes juegas...



: Eing??? : Me lo explique...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jul 2009)

*Paro semanal USA:
**
Peticiones de subsidio de paro semanales suben de 559.000 a 584.000, cuando se esperaban 570.000.
*
La media de 4 semanas baja de 567.250 a 559.000. Nivel más bajo desde enero de este año

El total de parados que cobran subsidio pasa de 6,251 millones a 6,197 millones, menos de lo esperado que era 6,3 millones. Nivel más bajo desde abril de este año.

A primera vista parece peor de lo esperado, pero el mercado le da mucha importancia últimamente al total de parados, así que dato neutral. 

Saludos...


----------



## rafaxl (30 Jul 2009)

El mercado se fija en lo que le da la gana ultimamente me parece a mí. De momento leñazo pa´rriba que pega.

Un saludo.


----------



## Mulder (30 Jul 2009)

Stoxx superando máximos del día, de la semana y anuales.

Sigo diciendo lo que dije ayer, largos y a dormir, cuando nos levantemos a mear movemos el stop más arriba


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jul 2009)

*De Cárpatos...*

Buenísimas estas 2 gráficas...

*MANOS DÉBILES 
*





*VS
MANOS FUERTES
*






Destacar sobretodo el final... :

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (30 Jul 2009)

A mi me ha gustado sobre todo la explicación:



> Además hoy un buen amigo me ha hecho que me diera cuenta de una cosa muy importante.
> 
> ¿Se acuerdan de la campaña mediática con el famoso H-C-H que estaban formando los índices? Este H-C-H salió en todos los periódicos económicos y lo más raro es que salió hasta en la CNBC. La campaña fue tremenda, las gacelas nos poníamos cortas, y al final nos cazaron a todos como chinches incluído a un servidor. Qué casualidad, que nunca se da demasiado bombo a las figuras técnicas, pero a esta que falló clamorosamente sí. Bien, pues vean estos dos gráficos que son muy importantes.
> 
> ...



Nunca había visto a la prensa meterse con el tema técnico, pero parece que ya nos van calando, será cuestión de leer la prensa y actuar en consecuencia, es decir, contraria a lo que diga.


----------



## Kujire (30 Jul 2009)

GOOooooOOooOOOD MOOOOrrrrrrninggggggg!!

*HERE WE GO UP UP UP UP!!! *​YES I BELIEVE!!!​


----------



## carvil (30 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes 


Resistencia en futuros 989-991

Soporte 965


Salu2


----------



## rosonero (30 Jul 2009)

Verdísimas tardes !!! :

992 SP ¿Caerán hoy los 1000?


----------



## Speculo (30 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> GOOooooOOooOOOD MOOOOrrrrrrninggggggg!!
> 
> *HERE WE GO UP UP UP UP!!! *​YES I BELIEVE!!!​



Me salí justo antes del subidón de mi último corto mañanero. He estado a punto de girar a largo, pero veo muy cerca los 1.000 y el final de mes.
El gas repelente de los 1.000 puede tirar al S&P 20 o 30 puntos hacia atrás. Sobre todo si ese era el objetivo de los capullos estos.

Otro día de ganancias rancias gracias a un par de cortos.


----------



## Kujire (30 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Me salí justo antes del subidón de mi último corto mañanero. He estado a punto de girar a largo, pero veo muy cerca los 1.000 y el final de mes.
> El gas repelente de los 1.000 puede tirar al S&P 20 o 30 puntos hacia atrás. Sobre todo si ese era el objetivo de los capullos estos.
> 
> Otro día de ganancias rancias gracias a un par de cortos.



has hecho muy bien, podrás ponerte corto desde más arriba


----------



## Mulder (30 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Me salí justo antes del subidón de mi último corto mañanero. He estado a punto de girar a largo, pero veo muy cerca los 1.000 y el final de mes.
> El gas repelente de los 1.000 puede tirar al S&P 20 o 30 puntos hacia atrás. Sobre todo si ese era el objetivo de los capullos estos.
> 
> Otro día de ganancias rancias gracias a un par de cortos.



Lo que no entiendo es porque no te pones largo, si le sacas algo a dos cortos rancios, el 1000 del S&P aun está lo suficientemente lejos como para poder sacarle algo más que una miseria.

edito: ya se que la situación técnica no ayuda mucho en este momento a ponerse largo, pero si lo tienes ahí...hay que meterse sin pensar demasiado.


----------



## Kujire (30 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Stoxx superando máximos del día, de la semana y anuales.
> 
> Sigo diciendo lo que dije ayer, *largos y a dormir, cuando nos levantemos a mear movemos el stop más arriba*



Me apunto a la táctica, cuando más simple mejor


----------



## Speculo (30 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es porque no te pones largo, si le sacas algo a dos cortos rancios, el 1000 del S&P aun está lo suficientemente lejos como para poder sacarle algo más que una miseria.
> 
> edito: ya se que la situación técnica no ayuda mucho en este momento a ponerse largo, pero si lo tienes ahí...hay que meterse sin pensar demasiado.



Creo que es psicológico. Me he perdido tanta subida, que ahora veo raro lo de ponerme largo, a ver si me va a pillar el giro. Es complicado cambiarse de chaqueta cuando existe esta sensación de vértigo. Aunque inconscientemente sepa que tú tienes razón.

Aún así, el 1.000 está a cinco puntos. No está tan lejos.


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> : Eing??? : Me lo explique...



Quiero decir que con los CFDs no te quedas pillado porque cada dia se hace liquidación y te lo descuentan o añaden en la cuenta según te haya ido... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (30 Jul 2009)

Progenics Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

Joder... con lo bien que me habia sentado la comida y me encuentro con esto... :

Viendo a como están las BBVAs no se si ponerlas en el mismo saco que las del SAN y cerrar los ojos hasta final de año... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (30 Jul 2009)

Los 1000 del SP... los dejaremos para mañana viernes... junto a los 11.000 del IBEX.


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> tonuel, a veces te comportas exactamente igual que las personas a las que criticas, pero en el sentido contrario, no entiendo ese "porqueyolovalguismo".




Porque yo tengo fe en que la bolsa se desplome... y los pasapiseros tenian fe en que los tochos subirian de precio hasta el infinito... y más hallá... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los 1000 del SP... los dejaremos para mañana viernes... junto a los 11.000 del IBEX.



Un placer leerle buen hombre... :o


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (30 Jul 2009)

No... mejor los 1000 ... en unos minutos! XD


----------



## Speculo (30 Jul 2009)

Como ejercicio psicológico alternativo, podemos proponer ponernos cortos ahora mismo en el S&P, con orden limitada en los 996 .
Instintiva y técnicamente, parece casi seguro que se va a dar la vuelta ahí, o diez puntos más arriba, al menos en el primer envite. Sin embargo, el dedo no parece seguir a la parte racional de nuestro cerebro.
Creo que la culpa la tienen los japoneses estos que se inventaron la cosa esta de las velas. Uno se va a poner corto y ve un velón blanco de medio metro y como que te echa para atrás.


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel está de conya!!! XD




Pérdidas de cuatro cifras... que nadie se asuste por diossss... 

Tampoco espero hacerme rico con la bolsa, hay bastantes vicios más caros... :o


Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Jul 2009)

Esta mierda de indice,nuestro estimado ibex,se ha marcado nada menos que una subida de un 70% en apenas 5 meses...habia hecho algo semejante alguna vez en la historia? Vamos,es que ya le gustaria a muchos chicharros 

Edito:Bueno,70% no,un pelin menos...pero igualmente espeluznante


----------



## rosonero (30 Jul 2009)

996.50 :

Esta gente no deja nada para mañana


----------



## donpepito (30 Jul 2009)

He vendido todas las PGNX... ya me lo ha hecho hace una semana, tocar los 5.90USD y volver a los 5.1x ... unas buenas plusv a la cartera! XD


----------



## Pedro Solves (30 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He vendido todas las PGNX... ya me lo ha hecho hace una semana, tocar los 5.90USD y volver a los 5.1x ... unas buenas plusv a la cartera! XD



Bien hecho!!!


----------



## rosonero (30 Jul 2009)

¿Serán capaces de evitar mañana un viernes (negro) de recogida de beneficios al toparse con los 1000?
Si lo lograran sería la señal de partida hacia los 1100 o quien sabe si 1300


----------



## donpepito (30 Jul 2009)

De nuevo REPSOL ... nos la "mete" "NO HAY ACUERDO SOBRE LA MESA para la venta de YPF" y van unas cuantas ... XD


----------



## Pedro Solves (30 Jul 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esta mierda de indice,nuestro estimado ibex,se ha marcado nada menos que una subida de un 70% en apenas 5 meses...habia hecho algo semejante alguna vez en la historia? Vamos,es que ya le gustaria a muchos chicharros
> 
> Edito:Bueno,70% no,un pelin menos...pero igualmente espeluznante



Correcto, es justo lo que yo opino, que nuestra bolsa se comporta como un chicharro y ese indice es una basura.

No desesperes, amigo Tonuel, tus deseos se veran cumplidos, todo lo que sube y mas si sube tan deprisa, bajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaará a toda velocidad, el desplome será recordado como aquel Lunes negro del 87 cuando los mercados de valores de todo el mundo se desplomaron en un espacio de tiempo muy breve cayendo el de España un 31%. (Que tiempos aquellos...)

*PA CAGALSE!!! *:


----------



## donpepito (30 Jul 2009)

Pedro Solves dijo:


> Correcto, es justo lo que yo opino, que nuestra bolsa se comporta como un chicharro y ese indice es una basura.
> 
> No desesperes, amigo Tonuel, tus deseos se veran cumplidos, todo lo que sube y mas si sube tan deprisa, bajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaará a toda velocidad, el desplome será recordado como aquel Lunes negro del 87 cuando los mercados de valores de todo el mundo se desplomaron en un espacio de tiempo muy breve cayendo el de España un 31%. (Que tiempos aquellos...)
> 
> *PA CAGALSE!!! *:



El 20 de octubre de 1987 la Bolsa de Madrid sufría la mayor caída de su historia. El Indice General bajó 17,35 puntos (un 5,73%). No cayó más por la sencilla razón de que en el mercado había un tope de caída que estaba en la mayoría de los valores en el 5%.


----------



## Alexandros (30 Jul 2009)

Pedro Solves dijo:


> Correcto, es justo lo que yo opino, que nuestra bolsa se comporta como un chicharro y ese indice es una basura.
> 
> No desesperes, amigo Tonuel, tus deseos se veran cumplidos, todo lo que sube y mas si sube tan deprisa, bajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaará a toda velocidad, el desplome será recordado como aquel Lunes negro del 87 cuando los mercados de valores de todo el mundo se desplomaron en un espacio de tiempo muy breve cayendo el de España un 31%. (Que tiempos aquellos...)
> 
> *PA CAGALSE!!! *:




Es tan obvio que la bolsa tiene que corregir fuértemente que da miedo solo el pensar los reembolsos que tendrán que hacer los bancos y toda la "crap" financiera.

Me viene a la cabeza el caso Madoff.

Según tengo entendido, Madoff fue denunciado 7 veces a la comision reguladora pero aun así esta estafa multimillonaria sostenía unos virtuales 50.000 m de $ *hasta que los inversores retiraron en Noviembre fondos masívamente para cubrir las perdidas* que aquellas semanas de Otoño'08 habían tumbado a AIG, Merril, Lehma y todos los indices en general.

Lo que quiero decir es que es muy probable que cuado llegue el megadrop veamos como caen piramides enteras, bloque tras bloque.

Un saludo.


----------



## until (30 Jul 2009)

haber si me esplicais lo siguiente:

Ayer gamesa presento resultados semestrales y obtuvo un beneficio un 
67,17 % menos que en el año anterior, sin embargo sige subiendo en bolsa casi un 8%, no lo entiendo.


----------



## donpepito (30 Jul 2009)

GAMESA... va por libre... hace un par de semanas estaba a 12,xx era el momento de entrar... tienen que subirla al precio de venta del paquete... 16,12€ aprox.


----------



## Mulder (30 Jul 2009)

until dijo:


> haber si me esplicais lo siguiente:
> 
> Ayer gamesa presento resultados semestrales y obtuvo un beneficio un
> 67,17 % menos que en el año anterior, sin embargo sige subiendo en bolsa casi un 8%, no lo entiendo.



En primer lugar se escribe *a ver*, por dios! es que duele a la vista.

En segundo lugar, ayer el SAN dio resultados mejores de lo esperado y cayó, Gamesa los da peores y sube, nunca hay que entrar en un valor fiándose de sus resultados ya que estos están tan alterados (y más en España) que suele ocurrir lo contrario de lo que piensa todo el mundo.

Hace varios días entré corto en IBE por dar buenos resultados y me fue bien...el primer dia


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

A estos precios me voy a quedar también con las BBVAs, aunque soy cliente y no les deseo ningún mal... 


SAN a 10,01€

BBVAs a 11,32€


Joder... es que miro para abajo y me entra la risa... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (30 Jul 2009)

Vaya timo... de ahí que dejaran subir a CINTRA desde los 3,26€ hasta los 5,09€ y FERROVIAL ha pegado una remontada desde los 20,xx€ de hace dos semanas hasta los 25,90€

MADRID --Grupo Ferrovial SA (FER.MC) y su filial Cintra Concesiones de Infraestructuras SA (CIN.MC) anunciaron el jueves que sus consejos de administración han aprobado la fusión prevista. 

La fusión, que se hará completamente en acciones, tendrá una ecuación de canje de 4 títulos de Cintra por cada uno de Ferrovial, indicaron ambas compañías al supervisor bursátil. 

Cintra llevará a cabo una ampliación de capital de hasta 556,1 millones de acciones para poder ejecutar esa ecuación de canje. 

Ferrovial y Cintra someterán el acuerdo a la aprobación de sus respectivas juntas de accionistas en octubre, indicaron. 

Ferrovial, que controla alrededor de un 67% de Cintra, había dicho anteriormente que pretendía completar la fusión antes de que acabara el año. 

Varios accionistas minoritarios de Cintra han mostrado en los últimos meses su oposición a la fusión y han exigido para apoyar la operación un canje favorable para los accionistas de la filial, que fijaban en 1,5 acciones de Cintra por cada una de Ferrovial. 

Las acciones de Cintra cerraron el jueves en EUR5,09 mientras que las de su matriz 

Ferrovial finalizaron la sesión en EUR25,90.


----------



## until (30 Jul 2009)

Mulder me quedo con tu analisis gramatical, a ver si alquien da con un mejor análisis de la subida de gamesa con los resultados presentados.


----------



## rafaxl (30 Jul 2009)

Dato por si a alguien le interesa, el brent que bajaba ayer 3,35 dolares los recupera, ahora mismo sube 3,09 dolares o sea un 4,64%. Lo tenemos de nuevo a 69,62 dolares.

Un saludo.


----------



## Pedro Solves (30 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El 20 de octubre de 1987 la Bolsa de Madrid sufría la mayor caída de su historia. El Indice General bajó 17,35 puntos (un 5,73%). No cayó más por la sencilla razón de que en el mercado había un tope de caída que estaba en la mayoría de los valores en el 5%.



El lunes negro fué el 19-10 y el dato de bajada del 31% era el acumulado a finales de octubre, tal vez induje a error al no precisar, sorry...



> En finanzas, se denomina lunes negro al lunes 19 de octubre de 1987, cuando los mercados de valores de todo el mundo se desplomaron en un espacio de tiempo muy breve. La caída comenzó en Hong Kong, se propagó hacia el oeste a través de los husos horarios internacionales, llegó a Europa y, por último, a Estados Unidos. El índice bursátil Dow Jones bajó 508 puntos, situándose en los 1739 (22,6 %).[1] Hacia finales de octubre, los mercados de valores de Hong Kong ya habían caído un 45,8 %, Australia un 41.8%, *España un 31 %*, el Reino Unido un 26,4 %, Estados Unidos un 22,68 % y Canadá un 22,5 %. El impacto fue especialmente duro en los mercados de Nueva Zelanda, que cayeron un 60 % desde el máximo de 1987, y del que tardaron varios años en recuperarse.


----------



## Pedro Solves (30 Jul 2009)

until dijo:


> haber si me esplicais lo siguiente:
> 
> Ayer gamesa presento resultados semestrales y obtuvo un beneficio un
> 67,17 % menos que en el año anterior, sin embargo sige subiendo en bolsa casi un 8%, no lo entiendo.



La bolsa está manipulada por los grandes capitales y los pequeños inversores somos unos pardillos que, como nos descuidemos un pelín, podemos perder hasta la camisa...


----------



## Pedro Solves (30 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Vaya timo... de ahí que dejaran subir a CINTRA desde los 3,26€ hasta los 5,09€ y FERROVIAL ha pegado una remontada desde los 20,xx€ de hace dos semanas hasta los 25,90€
> 
> MADRID --Grupo Ferrovial SA (FER.MC) y su filial Cintra Concesiones de Infraestructuras SA (CIN.MC) anunciaron el jueves que sus consejos de administración han aprobado la fusión prevista.
> 
> ...



Ni que lo digas. Que cambio de cromos y qué manipulación tan descarada de los valores de ambas compañías!!!


----------



## Speculo (30 Jul 2009)

Bueeeeeno, ya estamos por aquí, oliendo los 1.000 puntos y todos esperando la corrección.
Corrección que no va a aparecer mientras se siga esperando, claro está


----------



## Deudor (30 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Corrección que no va a aparecer mientras se siga esperando, claro está



Ni mientras siga corto.


----------



## Speculo (30 Jul 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Ni mientras siga corto.



¿Tú o yo? Yo no estoy nada ahora mismo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jul 2009)

*Banesto: Moodys baja de Aa2 Aa3 
Santander: Moodys rebaja rating de Aa1 a Aa2*

Todavía hay esperanza Tonuel!! 

Saludos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Tú o yo? Yo no estoy nada ahora mismo



No se por que no le veo llamandote de usted...


----------



## carvil (30 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes 

15 dias desde que comenzó el rally, tampoco hay que dormirse demasiado.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> 15 dias desde que comenzó el rally, tampoco hay que dormirse demasiado.



Hasta donde crees tú que llegará el S&P, Carvil...?

Saludos y gracias...

Aprovecho para poner una gráfica interesante: 1929 vs 2009


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes ^^!

Carvil ¿Eso es bueno o malo...? No me acojones que estoy intentando comprar una Farma Usa (FACT) pero... no se si me entrará.

Un saludo

Edito: Tampoco sería tan grave... serían solo 300 (Ya las tengo a 8.95... estas se quedan conmigo un tiempo)
Aunque... esto de la bolsa no es lo mío. Me encanta investigar las empresas... ver balances, etc... pero Odio los juegos que se traen. El próximo paso es invertir, pero en negocios Agro-alimentarios, y porque no... a lo mejor de ladrillo, si está a buen precio, pero en Sudamérica claro (Pequeñas participaciones).


----------



## donpepito (30 Jul 2009)

Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## carvil (30 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hasta donde crees tú que llegará el S&P, Carvil...?
> 
> Saludos y gracias...




Con exactitud todavia no lo puedo confirmar, el E-mini SP esta realizando un movimiento similar al de primeros de Junio 

Pero vamos que no conviene apurar 

Es mi opinión


Salu2


----------



## carvil (30 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^^!
> 
> Carvil ¿Eso es bueno o malo...? No me acojones que estoy intentando comprar una Farma Usa (FACT) pero... no se si me entrará.
> 
> ...




Mira las proximas OPV en el Hang Seng y despues "arrebusque" en el OTC o Nasdaq


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Mira las proximas OPV en el Hang Seng y despues "arrebusque" en el OTC o Nasdaq



Había pensando que la filial del Santander Brasileña, podría ser una buena opción... he de mirar, creo que salía en Agosto.

Un saludo


----------



## Speculo (30 Jul 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No se por que no le veo llamandote de usted...



Ya... Pero es que se ponen de un serio por aquí a veces que asusta


----------



## Speculo (30 Jul 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^^!
> 
> Carvil ¿Eso es bueno o malo...? No me acojones que estoy intentando comprar una Farma Usa (FACT) pero... no se si me entrará.
> 
> ...



Para negocios agroalimentarios, la que se traen los colgados de este blog con los futuros del porcino y de vete a saber tú qué...

El cuento de los tres cerditos y la mariposa

Atentos a los comentarios:



> El cacao va a despegar, parece que la demanda es ineslatica, y hay problemas y conflictos en la costa. Nos va a faltar cacao que este año se ha estado sacando del stockage. Sólo en el cacao hago ocho trades distintos, pero creo que con lo que se sabe por aqui, es suficiente. Ahora mirate el mercado y busca flys o calendars estables y en minimos.





> Auqnue opero en petroleo y grano, estoy iniciandome en el cerdo.
> Creo que llegaís un poco tarde a la mariposa que debiera haberse vendido antes, pues esta pauta es comun en algunos años que se dan ciertas circunstancias. El contrato de octubre que teneís en la primera pata de la butterfly (fly para los amigos), tiene el first notice a mediados de Septiembre, así que el clearing os puede comunicar la entrega y luego es un follón hacer el pase. Si operais con un broker os obligara a soltarla antes del first notice.





> Quiero autocorregirme. He estado meditando viendo el grano y las exportaciones,.. Este año hay nuevos productores en Canada que estan invadiendo el mercado americano de ahi la bajada que ha comenzado antes de tiempo debido al miedo por la gripe.
> Se huele un movimiento institucional que empuje un poco los precios y las opciones vendidas de agosto hay que cerrarlas. Somos muchos vendidos y podemos producir un short covering
> Voy a hacerte caso.. me doy la vuelta, espero que salga bien
> Compro la fly de octubre del cerdo.


----------



## ddddd (30 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance



Esta acción veo que ha tenido una fuerte correción hace un par de días hasta hoy.

¿La destacas por qué es un valor para entrar o por algo en especial?

Siento tanta pregunta, de verdad, espero en poco tiempo aportar algo más.

Muchas gracias. Saludos.


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *Banesto: Moodys baja de Aa2 Aa3
> Santander: Moodys rebaja rating de Aa1 a Aa2*
> 
> Todavía hay esperanza Tonuel!!
> ...




Me has alegrado la tarde... pero ya sabes como es el tito... mañana subidón... 


Ya me he puesto las BBVAs en la firma... para mis nietos y tal... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jul 2009)

Pero que hacen estos yankees!!!!! Que salga la mano de Dios ya!, pero ya!!!!

Saludos... 

Por cierto Tonuel, al BBVA también le han rebajado...


----------



## donpepito (30 Jul 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> Esta acción veo que ha tenido una fuerte correción hace un par de días hasta hoy.
> 
> ¿La destacas por qué es un valor para entrar o por algo en especial?
> 
> ...



Ha subido +50% en apenas unas semanas.. hay expectación por la CC de hoy... pero la han retrasado hasta despues del cierre.

He comprado algunas... pero algo me dice que vamos pá abajo. 

Puedes ver el historico ...


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

la mano se ha equivocado de botón xD... 



Saludos


----------



## ddddd (30 Jul 2009)

OK, ya ví el histórico, menuda subida pegó, madre mía.

Las acciones farmaceúticas yankees desde luego que son un mundo aparte.

Saludos.


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

Puto windows 7... ya se me ha reiniciado dos veces el ordenador... :




Saludos :o


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Jul 2009)

Hola a todos,

Hace unos cuantos dias que estoy hasta arriba de curro y no escribo nada, pero os sigo leyendo en esta subida vertiginosa. Además ahora no estoy en nada asi que no tengo nada que ganar / perder. Bueno, si, tengo las Accionas de los huevos que no suben ni a tiros, y cuando bajan, bajan como las que más, asi que seran para mis nietos como las BBVA de Tonuel.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jul 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Hace unos cuantos dias que estoy hasta arriba de curro y no escribo nada, pero os sigo leyendo en esta subida vertiginosa. Además ahora no estoy en nada asi que no tengo nada que ganar / perder. Bueno, si, tengo las Accionas de los huevos que no suben ni a tiros, y cuando bajan, bajan como las que más, asi que seran para mis nietos como las BBVA de Tonuel.



Como las de Tonuel no... las tuyas estan compradas y las podrán heredar tus nietos, las de Tonuel estan vendidas, a sus nietos les tocará comprarlas... :o

Madre mía, no se que prefiero unos cortos heredables o una hipoteca heredable... 

Saludos...

PD: Yo a los mios no les dejaré unos cortos, si mañana no cambia la cosa, creo que pasarán a mejor vida...
PD2: Minuto y marcador. S&P 986,5... donde se ha metido la mano hoy...?


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Yo a los mios no les dejaré unos cortos, si mañana no cambia la cosa, creo que pasarán a mejor vida...
> PD2: Minuto y marcador. S&P 986,5... donde se ha metido la mano hoy...?




Los cortos tienen fecha de caducidad, año 2010 y los 3000 del ibex o menos... :



Saludos :


----------



## Speculo (30 Jul 2009)

Ups! Menuda collejita que les han pegado a los índices en la última media hora...
Y el manomierda para qué va a salir, si lo ha cerrado todo un 1% más arriba de donde lo dejó ayer...

Para mañana, los 1.000 y para abajo... O no.


Por cierto, ando buscando broker nuevo que no me engañe con las comisiones de los futuros. El más barato que he visto es Interactive Brokers, que te cobra un máximo de 4 euros por operación completa (apertura y cierre) con futuros.
Si encuentro alguno nacional que no pase de los 8 euros, dejo mi dinero en España. Si no, que les den. Estoy hasta las narices ya de pagar al broker por nada.
Ahora mismo conozco Renta4 (16 euros) e interdin (14 euros). Un timo.


----------



## carvil (30 Jul 2009)

Vaya cierre 

Creo que comienza el Guano time


Salu2


----------



## carvil (30 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ups! Menuda collejita que les han pegado a los índices en la última media hora...
> Y el manomierda para qué va a salir, si lo ha cerrado todo un 1% más arriba de donde lo dejó ayer...
> 
> Para mañana, los 1.000 y para abajo... O no.
> ...




Antes pedian 10.000$ para abrir la cuenta, tambien controla el cambio Euro/Dolar la gente se quejaba.

Por lo demás es el que utiliza la mayoria


Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Vaya cierre
> 
> Creo que comienza el Guano time
> 
> Salu2



Se de uno que se le saltarán las lágrimas solo oírtelo decir... 

Saludos...


----------



## carvil (30 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Se de uno que se le saltarán las lágrimas solo oírtelo decir...
> 
> Saludos...




Un forero que suele pasar desapercibido y que lleva un leon en la firma? 



Salu2


----------



## tonuel (30 Jul 2009)

Me vais a arruinar cabrones... que le doy al botón... 



Saludos


----------



## Hank Scorpio (30 Jul 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Antes pedian 10.000$ para abrir la cuenta, tambien controla el cambio Euro/Dolar la gente se quejaba.
> 
> Por lo demás es el que utiliza la mayoria
> 
> ...



¿Que tal es, cómo broker?. Ya que estaba interesado. Al final sólo pedían realizar movimientos de 10$ al mes mes en comisiones. Eso si eran acciones de bajo valor te podía salir bastante mal la cosa ya que cobran por acción.

Lo de los 10000$ sigue estando vigente.

En hang seng veo que te permite, creo que no muchos más brokers no?


----------



## carvil (31 Jul 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> ¿Que tal es, cómo broker?. Ya que estaba interesado. Al final sólo pedían realizar movimientos de 10$ al mes mes en comisiones. Eso si eran acciones de bajo valor te podía salir bastante mal la cosa ya que cobran por acción.
> 
> Lo de los 10000$ sigue estando vigente.
> 
> En hang seng veo que te permite, creo que no muchos más brokers no?



En cuanto a solvencia bien 

Siempre se suele pagar una sobrecomisión por ese tipo de valores. Ojo, pero no una burrada

La gente que yo conozco opera con ellos, creo que tienen un foro de ayuda


Todos tienen alguna pega, se trata de que esta sea la más barata 


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (31 Jul 2009)

Al abrir la página de R4 esta mañana me ha saltado una sonrisa... movidos en Cepsa más de 100 minolles de papeles... :



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (31 Jul 2009)

Buenos días,
tenemos el subidón de ayer, tenemos que el S&P desaceleró bastante al cierre, tenemos fin de semana, tenemos fin de mes, tenemos vacaciones... esta mierda tiene que bajar, aunque no es descartable una traca final que planté el BBVA en 12 antes de la CORRECCION, ten a mano los ansiolíticos Tonuel


----------



## tonuel (31 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Buenos días,
> tenemos el subidón de ayer, tenemos que el S&P desaceleró bastante al cierre, tenemos fin de semana, tenemos fin de mes, tenemos vacaciones... esta mierda tiene que bajar, aunque no es descartable una traca final que planté el BBVA en 12 antes de la CORRECCION, *ten a mano los ansiolíticos Tonuel*



Ya lo he visto moverse de 11,70 a 11,15 y ahora a 11,45 en preapertura... viene movidita la mañana... 


Voy a hacerme un café... :



Saludos


----------



## Samzer (31 Jul 2009)

En el momento de la suspensión, en mayo de 2008, las acciones de la inmobiliaria se cambiaban a 1,46 euros, y en los cuatro meses y medio durante los que cotizó ese año en el mercado continuo se depreció un 70,8%...

Aisa vuelve a cotizar tras catorce meses y medio de suspensión - 30/07/09 - 1445569 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Speculo (31 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya lo he visto moverse de 11,70 a 11,15 y ahora a 11,45 en preapertura... viene movidita la mañana...
> 
> 
> Voy a hacerme un café... :



De movidita creo que nada de nada... Los de Goldman han apagado la máquina y ya no queda nadie cambiando cromos


----------



## pyn (31 Jul 2009)

Buenos días,
me encantan estos comienzos de mañana en la que hay un movimiento de 40 puntos en 5 minutos.


----------



## tonuel (31 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> De movidita creo que nada de nada... Los de Goldman han apagado la máquina y ya no queda nadie cambiando cromos



La semana que viene puede que toque darle al botón... 


Saludos


----------



## ddddd (31 Jul 2009)

¿No se recibía hoy el dividendo del Santander?

Saludos.


----------



## pyn (31 Jul 2009)

Cintraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa dios santo


----------



## Bambi (31 Jul 2009)

ddddd el dividendo lo cobras el lunes pero tienes que mantener las acciones hoy hasta el cierre

Cintra +20% en este momento


----------



## tonuel (31 Jul 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Cintraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa dios santo



tag: *su chicharro... gracias...*



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (31 Jul 2009)

A los buenos días!

Miren el gráfico que puse el otro día:







Es el mismo gráfico, no está actualizado.

Ayer nos paramos exactamente a la altura del 2666, creo que deberíamos superarlo un poco hoy y luego corregir durante la semana que viene para volver a seguir subiendo.Si todo esto es cierto el límite para una corrección estaría en 2534 tal y como se ve, aunque dudo mucho que nos caigamos tanto.

En el S&P el gráfico es el mismo, el 50% está en 994 y el 38.2% en 941, pero si alguien quiere verlo que lo diga y lo cuelgo en un momento.


----------



## ddddd (31 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> ddddd el dividendo lo cobras el lunes pero tienes que mantener las acciones hoy hasta el cierre
> 
> Cintra +20% en este momento



Muchas gracias, ya me extrañaba a mi.

Saludos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Jul 2009)

Sobre lo de las órdenes tipo flash:

Goldman Sachs Is Not Ripping You Off: Tech Ticker, Yahoo! Finance

http://finance.yahoo.com/tech-ticke...cy-Trading-101-The-Good-the-Bad-and-the-Truth

Algunas perlas al hilo de lo que yo decía de que lo que hacen en realidad los de Goldman es un "hacking de baja intensidad" de los sistemas del Nyse cuando les conviene:



> There's a difference between high-frequency trading and "flash orders": This is key because many recent reports have wrongly conflated the two. "Flash orders" - provided by electronic exchanges such as BATS and Nasdaq OMX - give the recipients an advantage by providing them a look a buy and sell orders a fraction of a second before they are made available to everyone. Flash orders slow down execution and increase uncertainty, Sussman says. *"The problem with flash orders is it introduces the same level of uncertainty as sending orders to a human being," he says. "It's an intentional slowing of your order" -- even if just by milliseconds.*





> ." In an industry where speed is the name of the game, allowing this kind of advantage, he says actually creates an undesired effect and *"actually slows the market down."*



Mulder, pon el del S&P. Por cierto, el 11000 ahí al lado ya, a menos de un 1%.


----------



## Deudor (31 Jul 2009)

Tendencia a largo : Neutral. ::
Si no lo veo, no lo creo ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Jul 2009)

Los datos de hoy según Cárpatos son importantísimos, la mayoría con valoración 4 ó 5.



> Datos de EEUU de hoy
> <====================> VIERNES 31 <====================>
> 
> *A las 14.30:
> ...


----------



## Mulder (31 Jul 2009)

Aquí está el gráfico del S&P de julio, este si está actualizado hasta ayer.


----------



## Bambi (31 Jul 2009)

hoyga Mulder ¿y qué conclusión podemos sacar de eso aparte de que al llegar a 1000 puede irse p'arriba o p'abajo?


----------



## Mulder (31 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> hoyga Mulder ¿y qué conclusión podemos sacar de eso aparte de que al llegar a 1000 puede irse p'arriba o p'abajo?



¿no ve el objetivo arriba del todo? Es una razón más que confirma los objetivos que se han estado dando por aquí: 1100-1200 a medio plazo. El gráfico también nos dice que estamos en la parte más alcista de toda esta subida.

Lo que se ve en azul es un fibo, no se si ud. sabrá interpretar un fibo.

edito: Es interesante también ver como el volumen cae justo en la onda 2a bajista.


----------



## tonuel (31 Jul 2009)

Qué alguien me cuente cual es el sentimiento general de los analistas...


voy a hacer lo contrario... 


Por cierto...

De cintra y ferrovial no hay CFDs... ya ve usted que curioso... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (31 Jul 2009)

Buenos días.

Las sospechosas subidas de T5... 

 Vocento ha vendido un 2,18% de su participación en Telecinco por un importe total de 39,5 millones de euros, informó la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).
En concreto, el grupo de medios de comunicación ha vendido en una operación que se ha desarrollado en el mercado un paquete de 5,375 millones de acciones de Telecinco a un precio de 7,35 euros por título. Tras la venta de esta participación financiera, Vocento conserva un paquete accionarial del 2,9% del capital social de la cadena de televisión.


----------



## tonuel (31 Jul 2009)

Joder, estaba viendo las noticias USA y parece ser que a las 14:30 se va a liar parda... :



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (31 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿no ve el objetivo arriba del todo? Es una razón más que confirma los objetivos que se han estado dando por aquí: 1100-1200 a medio plazo. El gráfico también nos dice que estamos en la parte más alcista de toda esta subida.
> 
> Lo que se ve en azul es un fibo, no se si ud. sabrá interpretar un fibo.
> 
> edito: Es interesante también ver como el volumen cae justo en la onda 2a bajista.



entiendo, usted confía en la situación, a mí es que ahora con lo del medio plazo me da la risa nerviosa, de hecho creo que hoy y el inicio de la semana que viene van a ser días trascendentales

Tonuel el sentimiento general de los analistas: what the fuck is this shit


----------



## tonuel (31 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Tonuel el sentimiento general de los analistas: what the fuck is this shit



joder... me encanta esta imagen... 







Saludos


----------



## Speculo (31 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿no ve el objetivo arriba del todo? Es una razón más que confirma los objetivos que se han estado dando por aquí: 1100-1200 a medio plazo. El gráfico también nos dice que estamos en la parte más alcista de toda esta subida.
> 
> Lo que se ve en azul es un fibo, no se si ud. sabrá interpretar un fibo.
> 
> edito: Es interesante también ver como el volumen cae justo en la onda 2a bajista.



Yo creo que ya sabes que coincido más o menos con tus objetivos, aunque mis niveles están algo más bajos.
No obstante, pienso que antes de irnos a probar el siguiente escalón, los 1.050, el índice le hará una pequeña visita al inferior, los 940/950 . Si a la lógica y los indicadores le sumas la propaganda que ya se está haciendo del ingente almacén de papelón que hay en los 1.000, casi puede parecer evidente que el siguiente paso del S&P serán los 950 más que los 1.050.

Como estrategia a medio no me resulta descabellado irse poniendo corto con 1/3 de posición en los 997 del S&P y hacer cobertura con las otras dos partes de la posición en los 1030 y los 1065, más o menos. Yo le veo mucho que ganar y muy poquito que perder.


----------



## tonuel (31 Jul 2009)

Me parece que voy a cargar más BBVAs antes de las dos... ¿cómo lo ven ustedes...? 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (31 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me parece que voy a cargar más BBVAs antes de las dos... ¿cómo lo ven ustedes...?



Lo vemos igual que cuando te lías a cargar más Santanderes. Hasta que no pares de cargar, esto no baja 

Y encima es que parece que las escoges aposta. Valor que abres a corto, valor que se va a pasear entre las nubes. Pero a pasear bien paseado. 
La leche, qué ojo :o


----------



## tonuel (31 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Lo vemos igual que cuando te lías a cargar más Santanderes. Hasta que no pares de cargar, esto no baja
> 
> Y encima es que parece que las escoges aposta. Valor que abres a corto, valor que se va a pasear entre las nubes. Pero a pasear bien paseado.
> La leche, qué ojo




Es algo personal... me negaron unos caramelos cuando era pequeño... :

Por cierto, estoy capitalizando mi hedge fund y como es tradición... remesa nueva y dia de darle a algo... tic tac tic tac...



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (31 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Yo creo que ya sabes que coincido más o menos con tus objetivos, aunque mis niveles están algo más bajos.
> No obstante, pienso que antes de irnos a probar el siguiente escalón, los 1.050, el índice le hará una pequeña visita al inferior, los 940/950 . Si a la lógica y los indicadores le sumas la propaganda que ya se está haciendo del ingente almacén de papelón que hay en los 1.000, casi puede parecer evidente que el siguiente paso del S&P serán los 950 más que los 1.050.
> 
> Como estrategia a medio no me resulta descabellado irse poniendo corto con 1/3 de posición en los 997 del S&P y hacer cobertura con las otras dos partes de la posición en los 1030 y los 1065, más o menos. Yo le veo mucho que ganar y muy poquito que perder.



Tengo la grandísima sospecha de que el 1000 va a ser atravesado como la mantequilla, demasiada gente piensa en el...¿ha salido en la prensa y en la CNBC lo del 1000?

Es demasiado evidente, no creo que haya más resistencia que una poca intradía y luego a pasarlo sin más, es demasiado clamoroso, igual que aquel H-C-H fallido del otro día.

Y lo vamos a ver.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tengo la grandísima sospecha de que el 1000 va a ser atravesado como la mantequilla, demasiada gente piensa en el...¿ha salido en la prensa y en la CNBC lo del 1000?
> 
> Es demasiado evidente, no creo que haya más resistencia que una poca intradía y luego a pasarlo sin más, es demasiado clamoroso, igual que aquel H-C-H fallido del otro día.
> 
> Y lo vamos a ver.



Algo así se me había pasado por la cabeza, lo que dio guerra de verdad fue el 940-950, pero como salgan buenos los datos de hoy, estando tan cerca...

Por cierto, Tonuel, una pregunta, entiendo que vayas corto pero, ¿por qué de esa manera?, ¿no es más lógico apostar por un cierto nivel, intentarlo con poca munición y un stop generoso, replegarse si la cosa no funciona y volver a la carga más arriba?

¿Por qué esa insistencia en dejar tropas abandonadas detrás de ti?

Ya me contesto yo...


----------



## tonuel (31 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Algo así se me había pasado por la cabeza, lo que dio guerra de verdad fue el 940-950, pero como salgan buenos los datos de hoy, estando tan cerca...
> 
> Por cierto, Tonuel, una pregunta, entiendo que vayas corto pero, ¿por qué de esa manera?, ¿no es más lógico apostar por un cierto nivel, intentarlo con poca munición y un stop generoso, replegarse si la cosa no funciona y volver a la carga más arriba?
> 
> ...




En buen general no abandona a sus soldados... lo que tiene que hacer es enviarles refuerzos... 

A ver si suben un poquito más al BBVA y le meto...



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (31 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tengo la grandísima sospecha de que el 1000 va a ser atravesado como la mantequilla, demasiada gente piensa en el...¿ha salido en la prensa y en la CNBC lo del 1000?



Pues no lo he leído en muchos sitios, la verdad.
Lo que sí que he leído es lo del HCHi de ahora. Y esta mañana un analista de intereconomía también se ha puesto a largarlo.
La tónica general de los medios parece ser la de ir rebajando el porcentaje de supuesta corrección que tendría que haber por la subida tan vertical. Al principio nos decían un 10%, luego que un 5% no estaría mal y sería sano. Ahora ya te dicen con total desparpajo que agosto va a ser muy alcista y que vamos a ver los 12.000 del Ibex antes de septiembre...

Hay como una rara sensación de que todo el mundo se está girando a alcista.


----------



## tonuel (31 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Hay como una rara sensación de que todo el mundo se está girando a alcista.



Es lo que necesitaba leer... :

El gráfico del BBVA es vertiginoso... habrá que ayudar con la simetria... 



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (31 Jul 2009)

ya hay que tener ganas para ponerse corto en BBVA sin esperar si USA repite jugadita, el objetivo es 12 pájaro


----------



## Uxo (31 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ahora ya te dicen con total desparpajo que agosto va a ser muy alcista y que vamos a ver los 12.000 del Ibex antes de septiembre...
> 
> Hay como una rara sensación de que todo el mundo se está girando a alcista.



A por los 17.000 antes de Navidad


----------



## tonuel (31 Jul 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> ya hay que tener ganas para ponerse corto en BBVA sin esperar si USA repite jugadita, el objetivo es 12 pájaro



Mi objetivo es 4... :o


Saludos


----------



## javso (31 Jul 2009)

Alguien se ha fijado en IBE?

Lleva unos 10 días seguidos subiendo, tiene una gráfica a un mes bastante seria. Se ha estabilizado por encima de 6 euros y hoy ha tocado los 6,10


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Jul 2009)

Renta4 es una vergüenza! Ayer puse un Stop Loss en 5.16 en Cintra, y hoy sube un 20% y no me salta, me da ER, llamo por teléfono y me dicen en R4 que han tenido problemas de restricción de CFD's en mercado, y que el SL no ha saltado y que me lo como yo...

Saludos...


----------



## xavigomis (31 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Renta4 es una vergüenza! Ayer puse un Stop Loss en 5.16 en Cintra, y hoy sube un 20% y no me salta, me da ER, llamo por teléfono y me dicen en R4 que han tenido problemas de restricción de CFD's en mercado, y que el SL no ha saltado y que me lo como yo...
> 
> Saludos...



RECLAMA.

Si sirve para un banco, supongo que tb servirá para un chiringuito:

FORO DE KOSTAROF ::.: ¿Cómo reclamar a un banco?... 

Ánimos.


----------



## tonuel (31 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Renta4 es una vergüenza! Ayer puse un Stop Loss en 5.16 en Cintra, y hoy sube un 20% y no me salta, me da ER, llamo por teléfono y me dicen en R4 que han tenido problemas de restricción de CFD's en mercado, y que el SL no ha saltado y que me lo como yo...
> 
> Saludos...



Ha abierto a 6€, supongo que por eso no ha saltado.. ¿o no? :

Menuda putada, aunque ya parece que pierde fuelle... 

Lo de las restricciones será porque no hay disponibles, ni en compra ni en venta...


Saludos :o


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Renta4 es una vergüenza! Ayer puse un Stop Loss en 5.16 en Cintra, y hoy sube un 20% y no me salta, me da ER, llamo por teléfono y me dicen en R4 que han tenido problemas de restricción de CFD's en mercado, y que el SL no ha saltado y que me lo como yo...
> 
> Saludos...



¿Y por qué te lo comes tú?, ¿lo pone en el contrato?, preguntales en qué consiste eso de "problemas de restricción de CFD's en el mercado", cuál es la causa, quién tiene la culpa...

DP tiene enchufe con los de R4, dile que los ponga firmes.


----------



## tonuel (31 Jul 2009)

Estaba ojeando las compras/ventas de las agencias y me da en la nariz que hoy nos fumamos los 1000 del SP, espero equivocarme... :o



Saludos


----------



## Riviera (31 Jul 2009)

De Carpatos

_Hoy es el último día de actualizaciones regulares de la web. No obstante este año, no voy a cortar el contacto con ustedes, y un servidor se ocupará de poner todos los días más o menos por dónde van los tiros y alguna cosilla, sólo lo muy muy esencial, pero por lo menos que se pueda seguir cómo van las cosas._

Es el ultimo dia por tomarse vacaciones en Agosto o es definitivo?


----------



## donpepito (31 Jul 2009)

Los CFDs son muy arriesgados.. mirate el contrato -especial CFDs-... ya te lo advierten de antemano.


----------



## Mulder (31 Jul 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> De Carpatos
> 
> _Hoy es el último día de actualizaciones regulares de la web. No obstante este año, no voy a cortar el contacto con ustedes, y un servidor se ocupará de poner todos los días más o menos por dónde van los tiros y alguna cosilla, sólo lo muy muy esencial, pero por lo menos que se pueda seguir cómo van las cosas._
> 
> Es el ultimo dia por tomarse vacaciones en Agosto o es definitivo?



Se refiere, obviamente, a las vacaciones.


----------



## pyn (31 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce, de ninguna de las maneras deberías de pagar tú un error suyo, si tienes un histórico donde aparece claramente el stop-loss pues haz uso de él.


----------



## tonuel (31 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Se refiere, obviamente, a las vacaciones.



Se habrá comprado una blackberry... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Jul 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Estaba ojeando las compras/ventas de las agencias y me da en la nariz que hoy nos fumamos los 1000 del SP, espero equivocarme... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Desde luego los datos que se publican hoy parecen "pata negra".


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Jul 2009)

Cualquier anomalía observada en relación a la introducción o ejecución de las ordenes deberá ser puesta en conocimiento de Renta 4 en el menor plazo posible.

*-El Mercado podrá rechazar las órdenes de compra/venta o ejecución de STOPs por motivos ajenos a Renta 4 (en periodo de asignación de títulos, subasta...), por lo que Renta 4 no se responsabiliza de dichas actuacciones.*

- El apalancamiento conlleva un efecto multiplicador de las pérdidas y las ganancias, por lo que necesitan un mayor seguimiento del mercado. Los CFDs no son adecuados para inversores que no posean un conocimiento profundo del mercado, ya que puede incurrir en mayores pérdidas que la inversión en garantías realizada inicialmente.

Renta 4 se reserva el derecho a cerrar temporalmente la contratación en un CFD según dicten las circunstancias del mercado o por motivos ajenos a Renta 4. El cliente exime de responsabilidad a Renta 4 ante un cierre temporal de la contratación que se pudiese ocasionar por causas ajenas a Renta 4 o por las circunstancias del mercado.

Importante: *Una orden Stop Loss se enviará al mercado cuando el precio del último cruce informado cumpla la condición de activación. Cuando se cumple dicha condición la orden no está todavía en el mercado. En el periodo que transcurre desde la condición cumplida, hasta que la orden está en el mercado el precio puede haber variado sustancialmente. Por tanto, Renta 4, no se hace responsable de ningún modo del precio de ejecución de la orden en el mercado, o la no ejecución de la misma.
*
*Asimismo, debido a que las órdenes Stop Loss no es un instrumento ofrecido por el propio mercado sino que se construyen internamente (por Renta 4) en base a la información recibida por un proveedor de difusión de información financiera, Renta 4, no se hace responsable en ningún modo del precio de ejecución de la orden en el mercado, o la no ejecución o incorrecto funcionamiento de la misma por posibles fallos en la información del proveedor de información financiera.*

Que lo sepáis...


----------



## Mulder (31 Jul 2009)

LCASC todo esto es derivado de no tener cortos 'normales' en las bolsas ni stops automáticos de mercado, como en los paises serios.

Los CFDs son la solución para pobres, pero no hay otra.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> LCASC todo esto es derivado de no tener cortos 'normales' en las bolsas ni stops automáticos de mercado, como en los paises serios.
> 
> Los CFDs son la solución para pobres, pero no hay otra.



Es que ahora mismo, tampoco puedo venderlas... no hay forma, ni a mercado. Me dice "valor no disponible para contratación"

Vaya mierda de broker!


----------



## donpepito (31 Jul 2009)

FERROVIAL... va a buscar de nuevo los 20,00€ o la subirán la prox semana... yo apuesto por lo segundo.

Y CINTRA irá a los 5,00€ de nuevo, tenemos tiempo para especular hasta la JGA de octubre.

Por ahora ... el calentón a CINTRA ... yo hubiese vendido a 6,00€


----------



## donpepito (31 Jul 2009)

El supplier de RT4 para CDFs es MERRYL L. -USA-


----------



## donpepito (31 Jul 2009)

TONUEL... como te estás pasando en AISA.. vamos a por los 1,03€ de nuevo! XD


----------



## Mulder (31 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Es que ahora mismo, tampoco puedo venderlas... no hay forma, ni a mercado. Me dice "valor no disponible para contratación"
> 
> Vaya mierda de broker!



La verdad es que a mi me sucede algo similar en Interdin con CFDs que no tienen cortos disponibles, si acabas de entrar y pones el stop te deja, pero si pones antes un objetivo NO te deja poner stop.

Tienes que quitar el objetivo, poner el stop y luego volver a poner el objetivo, es la única forma de hacerlo.

Parece alguna pirula de sus programas informáticos cuando no hay cortos disponibles. Yo diría que se trata de evitar trampas en el sistema, por ejemplo, te pones largo de 10 y luego vendes 20 con un stop, estarías corto de 10 pero realmente no hay cortos disponibles y eso no puede ser, aunque lo tendrían que pagar ellos. 

Por eso trato de entrar lo menos posible en CFDs que no tengan disponibilidad de cortos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Jul 2009)

Mulder, yo no tengo ningún objetivo puesto, lo único que había era un SL que me da ER, ahora intento comprarlos a mercado y no me deja... no deja hacer absolutamente nada...

Saludos...

PD: De lo único que me alegro es de haber comprado la mitad de la posición antes de ayer y de que me saltara el stop en BBVA, estoy un poco hasto los O_O


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (31 Jul 2009)

Renta 4 ya me la metio a mi doblada en Marzo en los ultimos 5 minutos de contratacion se colapso su web o sistema y no puede vender unas acciones,eran esos dias que un valor caia un 5 y 10% tranquilamente,vamos que me comi unos miles de euros en perdidas,desde entonces opero con interdin.

Por cierto Grifols arriba,ya las tengo en verde....


----------



## Mulder (31 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder, yo no tengo ningún objetivo puesto, lo único que había era un SL que me da ER, ahora intento comprarlos a mercado y no me deja... no deja hacer absolutamente nada...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: De lo único que me alegro es de haber comprado la mitad de la posición antes de ayer y de que me saltara el stop en BBVA, estoy un poco hasto los O_O



La verdad es que en cuanto vi CFDs de acciones del Stoxx en Interdin saqué todo el dinero de allí, sigo siendo cliente, pero ya veremos cuando volveré. Tal vez cuando me dedique al mercado USA como DP


----------



## tonuel (31 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TONUEL... como te estás pasando en AISA.. vamos a por los 1,03€ de nuevo! XD



Se van a llevar un buen certificado de bienvenida... 


Mierda..., me tengo que ir y los americanos a la vuelta de la esquina... cuiden de lo mio... :



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (31 Jul 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Por cierto Grifols arriba,ya las tengo en verde....



ya somos dos, si hoy cierra por encima de la resistencia que tenía en 12.8, que parece que va a ser que si yo creo que aún tiene bastante margen, ¿usted que opina?


----------



## Speculo (31 Jul 2009)

LCASC, imagino que lo que está pasando con los CFDs es que, sencillamente, no están disponibles para su negociación. Al no haber contrapartida, no se pueden comprar ni vender.
Menudo problemón, pero es que no sé qué puede pasar en estos casos. Supongo que no es un problema de Renta4, sino de ML, que ha cortado el grifo con esos contratos debido a la volatilidad que iba a generara el subyacente. Como no os pongan en un corro a todos los que lleváis contratos de Cintra y os dejen negociar las posiciones que quedan abiertas, no sé muy bien lo que van a hacer.

Espero que no sean muy elevadas tus pérdidas, ni con Cintra ni con el BBVA.

Al final no termina quedando otra que invertir en mercados serios de derivados (eurex o globex) o contratar productos con cobertura asegurada, aunque sean un pequeño engaño en su concepción (me estoy refiriendo con esto último a los warrants y similares).


----------



## Kujire (31 Jul 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

Buenos vacacionales dias!



> La SEC ha comenzado un programa de vigilancia en la contratación en el NYSE, NASDAQ durante 2 dias, ante las reclamaciones de fraude en el trading hecho a través de alta velocidad de contratación y de contratación relámpago. Son dos sistemas diferentes de contratación que podrían alterar la evolución de los precios.



Ed: A modo de reocrdatorio, estamos a 20mins de los datos del PIB del trimestre de los green-gos, ups esta vez creo que también yo he ayudado...
Est -1.5%


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenos vacacionales dias!



A ver si tú puedes explicar bien lo de la contratación de alta velocidad y lo de las órdenes flash, yo he leído artículos en inglés y creo entender que el problema con las órdenes flash es que unos las ven y otros no las ven.

Y que también se pueden utilizar para sobrecargar el sistema y que la contratación vaya más lenta.

Pero no me queda claro el mecanismo exacto que utilizan para aprovecharse.

Por cierto, 20 minutos para los datos, he estado tentado de comprar más pero prefiero ser prudente, no vayamos a fastidiarla, con lo bien que vamos.

Edito: jo, jo, todo el mundo esperando los datos, verás qué risa.


----------



## donpepito (31 Jul 2009)

En USA... cuando los MMs quieren acumular, tumbar, etc..... suelen manipular con ordenes de compra/venta de 100, 200 acs... posis extrañas.


----------



## Speculo (31 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Por cierto, 20 minutos para los datos, he estado tentado de comprar más pero prefiero ser prudente, no vayamos a fastidiarla, con lo bien que vamos.
> 
> Edito: jo, jo, todo el mundo esperando los datos, verás qué risa.



Pues no sé, pero el dólar no baja, sino que sube. Con un PIB bueno, los tipos podrían seguir bajos en USA, así que es dato malo para el dólar y los bonos ¿Me equivoco?

A ver si el que descargó a última hora ayer ya sabía algo...


----------



## Kujire (31 Jul 2009)

*Breaking News ... PIB US*

El PIB del 2º trimestre es del -1%!!!!


mejor de lo esperado!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> El PIB del 2º trimestre es del -1%!!!!
> 
> mejor de lo esperado!!!!



Pues anda que se lo ha tomado bien el mercado... estaba en 991 se ha ido hasta los 994 y luego pa'bajo... a 987...

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> El PIB del 2º trimestre es del -1%!!!!
> 
> 
> mejor de lo esperado!!!!



Y bajamos, ¿qué descontaban, crecimiento?, igual compro algo si nos ponemos en rojo en el ibex.


----------



## Speculo (31 Jul 2009)

Gastos personales mucho peor de lo esperado. Tenían previsto tirarlo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Jul 2009)

Ay, mis minolles..., y Tonuel tomándose un vino...

Si sube el dolar será porque se supone que hay inflación y tienen que subir tipos.

¿Cómo ha salido el indice de precios?, a lo mejor baja por eso.


----------



## Speculo (31 Jul 2009)

Y por cierto, el dato del PIB, aunque vuelva a dejar en evidencia a los torpes e inútiles analistas que predicen este tipo de cosas, es malísimo. 
Cuatro trimestres consecutivos cayendo es un dato muy muy malo... Por mucho que la bolsa suba.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Jul 2009)

* A las 15.45:

- INDICADOR DE DIRECTORES DE COMPRAS DE CHICAGO de julio.

Dato previo: 39,9. Previsión: 42,1.

Valoración: 5.
Repercusión en bolsa: las bolsas lo quieren alto y los bonos bajo. Es un dato muy influyente y al que se le da mucho peso.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Jul 2009)

*Avance de PIB de EEUU del segundo trimestre da bajada de 1% cuando los operadores esperaban -1,5 %, desde el -6,4 % revisado anterior.* Ojo porque antes era -5,5 %. Se ha revisado muy ampliamente a la baja.

Deflactor +0,2 % mucho menos que el +1 % esperado.

PCE price index +1,3 % por debajo del +1,4 % esperado.

Gastos empresariales -8,9%

Exportaciones -7%, importaciones -15,1 %

Gastos del consumidor que es la partida más importantes -1,2 %, frente al +0,6 % anterior.

Inventarios -141.100 millones de dólares.

Ojo a la revisión del primer trimestre que da la peor cifra desde 1982.

Con esto el PIB se contrae cuatro trimestres consecutivos y bate el récord. 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Jul 2009)

Hacemos una porrita?

Yo digo que este -1% el trimestre que viene se revisa a la baja hasta -3% 

Saludos...


----------



## Deudor (31 Jul 2009)

Vaya cachondeo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Jul 2009)

Yo creo que baja por el dato de inflación, dirán lo que quieran pero tiene razón ppcc, estos quieren inflación, la necesitan como el comer.

Deflactor +0,2 % mucho menos que el +1 % esperado.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Jul 2009)

¿Soportes?, parece que el Ibex en 10750 tiene uno, en pocos minutos más datos:



> * A las 15.00:
> 
> - INDICADOR DE DIRECTORES DE COMPRAS DE NUEVA YORK de julio.
> 
> ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Jul 2009)

** A las 15.00:
- INDICADOR DE DIRECTORES DE COMPRAS DE NUEVA YORK de julio.
Dato previo: 359.
*
Ha salido de 358,2...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (31 Jul 2009)

*Me acaban de confirmar en RT4, que se pueden cerrar los CFDs de CINTRA, llamando por teléfono.*


----------



## Mulder (31 Jul 2009)

Ya pasó la resaca del dato y seguimos subiendo como es normal.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *Me acaban de confirmar en RT4, que se pueden cerrar los CFDs de CINTRA, llamando por teléfono.*



Gracias Donpepito... esperaré a ver, ahora ya no sé ni que hacer con ellos... 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (31 Jul 2009)

Espera unos días... CINTRA debe volver a los 5,00€.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Jul 2009)

PMI de Chicago.

*Pasa de 39,9 a 43,4 por encima de lo esperado que era 43.
*Indicador de empleo sube de 28,9 a 35,3.
Indicador de nuevos pedidos sube de 41,6 a 48.
Indicador de precios pagados baja de 36,3 a 35. 

Saludos...

PD: Gracias por el consejo DP, miraré a ver...


----------



## donpepito (31 Jul 2009)

Es más probable que calienten de nuevo FERROVIAL, para hacer + atractivo el canje.


----------



## rosonero (31 Jul 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PMI de Chicago.
> 
> *Pasa de 39,9 a 43,4 por encima de lo esperado que era 43.
> *Indicador de empleo sube de 28,9 a 35,3.
> ...



Osea, se ha de entender cómo más brotes verdes?

Pd. Sí, buenas tardes y tal


----------



## Mulder (31 Jul 2009)

Pues no subimos, hoy toca bajar.


----------



## Kujire (31 Jul 2009)

vaya pues ahora subimos, ya estamos en positivo

Dow 9,171.84 +17.38 (0.19%)
S&P  987.02  +0.27 (0.03%)
Nasdaq 1,984.98 +0.68 (0.03%)


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes.Toi currando

Locuraaaaaa!!

Paciencia


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Jul 2009)

Por cierto Kujire

Cuando daran la cifra definitiva del PIB 1T en usa?
Ya hemos terminado el 2T y aun andan con apaños...


----------



## Mulder (31 Jul 2009)

Vaya bandazos que estamos dando hoy en el Stoxx de 30 puntos arriba o abajo, esto es una locura, los leoncios quieren el mercado para ellos solos, está claro.


----------



## rosonero (31 Jul 2009)

No lo pueden poner más fácil para que ganemos. Te pones corto o largo, da igual, por la mitad del gráfico y en algún momento de la tarde la montaña rusa te llevará a plusvalías, no?


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Jul 2009)

Rosonero

Aprovecha que va a tantear maximos right now!!


----------



## Kujire (31 Jul 2009)

...easy easy boyz

Viva la volatilidad yahoooooooo!!!! 

WBuf: Ya sabes que son los "magos" de la estadística... la han dado esta mañana revisada, el 1T fué el peor trimestre desde hace 27 años....había que pensárselo mucho antes de dar un dato así jur jur


----------



## rosonero (31 Jul 2009)

> *A las 16.30:
> 
> - ÍNDICE DEL INSTITUTO DEL CICLO ECONÓMICO ECRI.
> Valoración: 2.
> ...



Le ayudará este dato ??????????????


----------



## Mulder (31 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> No lo pueden poner más fácil para que ganemos. Te pones corto o largo, da igual, por la mitad del gráfico y en algún momento de la tarde la montaña rusa te llevará a plusvalías, no?



Eso dependerá de como termine todo.


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Jul 2009)

Kujire

Es que entre los datos preliminares,el real y las revisiones acabas con 5 datos.
Y al final encima tienen que reconocer el maquillaje...

Vaya tropa...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Jul 2009)

Estaba claro lo que iba a pasar.


----------



## Kujire (31 Jul 2009)

Qué te voy a contar que no sepas Warren



> Si compro una granja y viene una sequía ese mismo año, pues sé que perderé dinero nada más comprarla, a lo mejor puedes pensar que fué una mala compra, sin embargo yo no la compré para perder dinero, porque sé que un año malo lo tiene cualquiera, y tambień sé que no van a venir 20 años de sequías, así de simple es esto. -Warren Buffet dixit


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Estaba claro lo que iba a pasar.



¿lo dices por el bajadon de ayer al final?

Olia a filtracion...


----------



## rosonero (31 Jul 2009)

> Indicador de crecimiento anualizado pasa de +7,7 a +8,8%. Mejor lectura desde el 3 de octubre de 2008. Ojo a lo que dicen a continuación, es la primera vez que lo dicen:
> 
> No solo la recesión ha terminado, los indicadores muestran que la recuperación va a ser mayor de lo esperado, y por tanto no se necesitan ya los estímulos del estado.



Copiado de otro foro. 

Pd. Venga!!!!!! Vamos arriba que por fin me he decidido a ponerme largo y ahora no dejamos el lateral :

Edito. Bien bien ya nos vamos, el límite, al menos para hoy, serán los 996 del SP? ( como ayer)


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Jul 2009)

Rosonero

Venga que ya lo tienes arriba!! Solo tienes un 50% de posibilidades de fallar!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> ¿lo dices por el bajadon de ayer al final?
> 
> Olia a filtracion...



Hombre, nunca se sabe, tampoco es que los datos hayan sido malos, lo decía en broma, sí que me llamó la atención ver un gap a la baja por la mañana, ya casi parecía que los gap tenían que ser siempre al alza y que no se cerraban.

Los datos de confianza de manos fuertes que yo manejo no se han movido en toda la semana y llevan estancados bastante tiempo pese a la subida.

Las manos débiles han ganado un poco de confianza a principios de semana pero tampoco están por las nubes, se llegó mucho más arriba en enero y en la subida desde mínimos.


----------



## Kujire (31 Jul 2009)

*Breaking News ... NASA*

El Endeavor acaba de aterrizar a la hora prevista en Florida, en el centro espacial Kennedy. Que no todo es WS señores, todavía tenemos el espacio por descubrir..... y los 1000 points están a tiro de piedra


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Jul 2009)

Si no fuera por lo ridicilo del volumen juraria que despegamos.

alfin y al cabo el volumen ya me tiene curado de espanto...


----------



## Speculo (31 Jul 2009)

Por comentar, pero no me hagáis caso, que sólo digo tonterías... El calor y eso...

Se va a pegar esto una hostia con el cierre del contado europeo que se va a oir hasta en Marte... Para que se note el viajecito del Endeavor y esas cosas...


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Jul 2009)

Speculo

Te juro que si se hostian aplaudo con las orejas!!

Por mentirosos...
Por manipuladores...
Por que me sale de ...


----------



## Wataru_ (31 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

¿Dejaros de caídas en? Que me he puesto largo y sudores me ha costado decidirme... aunque para seros sinceros es una birria de posición y si baja mucho quizás compré algo más e igual si sube... así que la verdad estoy super tranquilo. Vamos viendo la serie de Perdidos en la camita que tengo unas agujetas del curro que pfff jaja

Kujire :*** es FACT, te importaría echarle un ojito algún día de estos... prisa no corre...

Un saludo


----------



## Kujire (31 Jul 2009)

eso no se dice Spe

...se entra con la mini y listo... a ver si me agarro unos puntejos, ...sino puede ser que los gane el tifossi


----------



## Speculo (31 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> eso no se dice Spe
> 
> ...se entra con la mini y listo... a ver si me agarro unos puntejos, ...sino puede ser que los gane el tifossi



Uy! Yo la mini ya me la puse esta mañana, como siempre. Aunque hoy la ganancia no ha sido tan birriosa.
Lo único que hoy a lo mejor también pruebo algo de la fiesta americana.. El Sell-off que lo llaman ellos...


----------



## rosonero (31 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> eso no se dice Spe
> 
> ...se entra con la mini y listo... a ver si me agarro unos puntejos, ...sino puede ser que los gane el tifossi



Bufff !!!! Guapa, lista, irónica y corta ....... no tengo nada que hacer. 
Por cierto, soy rosonero, llevo un tiempito ya por aquí, aunque es posible que te saltes mis posts ya que son poco técnicos


----------



## Stuyvesant (31 Jul 2009)

Atentos, que Putín (el forero) ha sido visto en las cercanías del metro de New York (El que haya visto Pelham123 ya sabe de que hablo. Peazo spoiler.  )


----------



## Mulder (31 Jul 2009)

Hoy debe estar vendiendo todo el mundo para estar fuera mientras dura agosto. Con los datos debe haber salido hasta el tato.


----------



## Kujire (31 Jul 2009)

Ok Wataru_ te la veo

Si alguien tiene alguna en mente y quiere que le eche un ojo, le eche las cartas, , huesecillos, piel de serpiente etc... que lo diga (que tengo una panda de bacarios asustados a los que tengo que poner a trabajar)


----------



## Mulder (31 Jul 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Atentos, que Putín (el forero) ha sido visto en las cercanías del metro de New York (El que haya visto Pelham123 ya sabe de que hablo. Peazo spoiler.  )



0011010101011111000101011100110110100000

(total, yo he entendido lo mismo de tu post )


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Jul 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Atentos, que Putín (el forero) ha sido visto en las cercanías del metro de New York (El que haya visto Pelham123 ya sabe de que hablo. Peazo spoiler.  )




Rapido todos a comprar futGOLD!!


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Jul 2009)

Speculo

Estoy precalentando las orejas...

Edit:
Si pierde 9170 no hay agarradero


----------



## Speculo (31 Jul 2009)

El 9.200 del Dow es como los 1.000 del S&P ... Igual han llegado antes ellos, y como nadie los miraba ...


----------



## Mulder (31 Jul 2009)

De Cárpatos:



> Se habla en el mundillo de muchos gestores que acertaron la subida cerrando posiciones en las subidas que nos acercan a los 1.000 del mini S&P 500. Por debajo el soporte se mantiene en 950, y la actividad empieza a bajar notablemente.
> 
> En cuanto las instituciones, las compras están subiendo bastante en las últimas horas, y las ventas siguen literalmente bajo mínimos esto sigue siendo claramente alcista para las bolsas.



Los leoncios comprando a saco precisamente ahora, que casualidad...


----------



## rosonero (31 Jul 2009)

Pues nada, no hubo despegue así que fuera perdiendo las comisiones y poco más. 
Buen finde y hasta el lunes, a ver si se cumple el sueño de Tonuel de un gap a la baja del 3%.


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Jul 2009)

Formando el pullback del HCH?

Jorl!


----------



## Kujire (31 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Bufff !!!! Guapa, lista, irónica y corta ....... no tengo nada que hacer.
> Por cierto, soy rosonero, llevo un tiempito ya por aquí, aunque es posible que te saltes mis posts ya que son poco técnicos



Hola Rosonero,

no te preocupes porque me ponga en contra de la opción en la que estás, sólo voy a raspar unos puntejos, pero ya sabes que si no soy yo será otr@ el/la que se lleve esos puntos, esto es así. 10 points me llevo, menos dá una piedra


----------



## rosonero (31 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola Rosonero,
> 
> no te preocupes porque me ponga en contra de la opción en la que estás, sólo voy a raspar unos puntejos, pero ya sabes que si no soy yo será otr@ el/la que se lleve esos puntos, esto es así. 10 points me llevo, menos dá una piedra



No me preocupa tu posición sino como ha sonado lo de


> ...sino puede ser que los gane *el tifossi*



:.
Por ahí iba mi respuesta.


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> De Cárpatos:
> 
> 
> 
> Los leoncios comprando a saco precisamente ahora, que casualidad...



Se refiere a los HF?
Y si vuelven a darles en toda la boca?
Mucha gente comenzo a ponerse largos la semana pasada...

Posible masacre de HF in progress?Stay tuned!!


----------



## donpepito (31 Jul 2009)

Vaya "pirulilla" que han hecho en la subasta de CODERE... la propia agencia MGV-MA ha inflado el precio en el último segundo a 6,04€ comprando todas las acciones.


----------



## Mulder (31 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Se refiere a los HF?
> Y si vuelven a darles en toda la boca?
> Mucha gente comenzo a ponerse largos la semana pasada...
> 
> Posible masacre de HF in progress?Stay tuned!!



No, los institucionales son los bancos y compañías de seguros, creo que son los cocos que dice siempre Kujire.


----------



## Tupper (31 Jul 2009)

Jorf, esto sigue muy alcista.


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Jul 2009)

Por cierto
Tras el dato pib el dolar se esta hostiando un poco...


----------



## donpepito (31 Jul 2009)

Me voy unos días de relax... seguiré el mercado -parcialmente- desde mi destination... 

El SP debe de estar en 1100 cuando regrese el Domingo 9. XD


----------



## Kujire (31 Jul 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> No me preocupa tu posición sino como ha sonado lo de :.
> Por ahí iba mi respuesta.



ah ok era en broma eh, me gusta pensar que si pierdo por lo menos se lo lleva alguien que conozco por el foro, y como lo de rosonero me suena a l'Italia, Milano, l'pasta, bambino e ragazza ....


----------



## Wataru_ (31 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me voy unos días de relax... seguiré el mercado -parcialmente- desde mi destination...
> 
> El SP debe de estar en 1100 cuando regrese el Domingo 9. XD



Descansa  y cuidado con las mujeres que son muy malas... no vaya a desaparecer tu hedge ^___^


----------



## Speculo (31 Jul 2009)

Los señores del ECRI nos cuentan que la crisis no era tal... Y claro, como no era tal, ya no existe...
Yo iría ya comprando pisos, no sea que se acaben.


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Jul 2009)

donpepito

No se preocupe que le cuidamos el corral.El DJI va camino de los 94XX salvo sorpresa.

Dissssfrute usted!!


----------



## Kujire (31 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me voy unos días de relax... seguiré el mercado -parcialmente- desde mi destination...
> 
> *El SP debe de estar en 1100 cuando regrese el Domingo 9. XD*



DP eso me suena a lo de Kennedy


----------



## Mulder (31 Jul 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me voy unos días de relax... seguiré el mercado -parcialmente- desde mi destination...
> 
> El SP debe de estar en 1100 cuando regrese el Domingo 9. XD



Que lo pase ud bien señor y, si Tonuel no nos los impide, llevaremos todos los índices mundiales al infinito y más allá


----------



## Speculo (31 Jul 2009)

A ver, reflexionemos, por favor...

Yo me pondría largo ahora mismo y desde luego no estoy corto a medio ni loco. Si, araño puntos a diario vendido, pero no creo en los cortos a medio plazo.
Pero es que miro el gráfico ...




Y me entra la risa floja. Nadie con un mínimo de cordura puede meterse ahora largo aquí, por favor ¿O sí??


----------



## Kujire (31 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No, los institucionales son los bancos y compañías de seguros, creo que son los cocos que dice siempre Kujire.



Cárpatos va por buen camino(aleluyah!), esta vez no son los cocos, es decir, los cocos hacen lo de siempre pero éstos son los ....otros:

Con esto quiero decir, que los cocos ganan, han logrado su objetivo, el turning point, a partir de aki, más arriba no serán los cocos (que seguirán estando ahí) son otros animales del zoo los que ahora juegan un papel muy importante los ñus. Los Leoncios famélicos han capitulado y se dirigen hacia el maná de ñús.

ED que alguien le ponga música porfa


----------



## Mulder (31 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Cárpatos va por buen camino(aleluyah!), esta vez no son los cocos, es decir, los cocos hacen lo de siempre pero éstos son los ....otros:
> 
> Con esto quiero decir, que los cocos ganan, han logrado su objetivo, el turning point, a partir de aki, más arriba no serán los cocos (que seguirán estando ahí) son otros animales del zoo los que ahora juegan un papel muy importante los ñus. Los Leoncios famélicos han capitulado y se dirigen hacia el maná de ñús.



Entonces los cocos son los Goldman y similares ¿no?

Creo que yo también voy a dejar de llamarlos leoncios a todos a ver si distingo entre ellos.


----------



## Kujire (31 Jul 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Entonces los cocos son los Goldman y similares ¿no?



you bet

Lo que no saben los leoncios es que a los cocos les dá lo mismo comer lo que sea mientras tenga cuatro patas:

Ojalá vayan muchos ñús ke así comeremos tod@s


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Jul 2009)

Kujire,mulder

Ahora si que no entiendo nada.
Debe ser que no vi "El rey leon" de chaval...

¿De quien hablaba Carpatos?


----------



## Kujire (31 Jul 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Kujire,mulder
> 
> Ahora si que no entiendo nada.
> *Debe ser que no vi "El rey leon" de chaval...*
> ...



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ov98oQ91t20&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ov98oQ91t20&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

pues ya la estás viendo, que es la bolsa en su pureza


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Jul 2009)

Ahora lo entiendo todo...

El mono es "el analisto"!!


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Jul 2009)

Los ñus y los niños a los botes!!

Alguien va a crujir a alguien?


----------



## Pedro Solves (31 Jul 2009)

*Me vas a comer la polla!!! *:

Uy!!! Perdón... Me he equivocado de foro... :o
Ya "m'estoy" yendo... 

Sigan ustedes, sigan, aquí no ha pasado nada...


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Jul 2009)

Estaba pensando en merendar

Se me han ido las ganas D.Pedro!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Jul 2009)

Pedro Solves dijo:


> *Me vas a comer la polla!!! *:
> 
> Uy!!! Perdón... Me he equivocado de foro... :o
> Ya "m'estoy" yendo...
> ...



Por curiosidad...cual era el foro originalmente destinatario de ese mensaje?


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Jul 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por curiosidad...cual era el foro originalmente destinatario de ese mensaje?



Visilleras.com


----------



## Kujire (31 Jul 2009)

No es por nada, pero lo más emocionante de este gran puzzle, o película que es la vida misma es ver como ante nuestros ojos las piezas se van descubriendo poco a poco como por arte de magia, donde nosotros simples animalitos de esta gran fauna, somos capaces de batirnos contra ejércitos poderosos y sobrevivir con nuestras pocas o casi ninguna arma más allá de nuestra inteligencia y ganas de vivir! ainns... casi llooooooro:o ....pero es que tengo unos cortos abiertos uds. ya saben ... a veces hay que ir hasta por los pennies: buuuuuaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Speculo (31 Jul 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> [...]....pero es que tengo unos cortos abiertos uds. ya saben ... a veces hay que ir hasta por los pennies: buuuuuaaaaaaaaa



Pensaba que ya los habías cerrado ... La vela del cierre, que yo pensaba que iba a dar para más, dio para diez puntos y gracias.

Una cosa, Kujire, las estrategias contrarias a tu posición predominante ¿Las haces con el mismo producto o utilizas otra cosa?


----------



## Kujire (31 Jul 2009)

*Breaking News ... White House*

Obama en hablará en breves minutos en relación al plan renove, te dan 4500$ por tu viejo cacharro si te compras uno nuevo, como ha ido también el plan ha agotado los fondos, el presidente va a anunciar que el plan se prorroga así que todos los que quieran comprarse un auto nuevo no tienen que colapsar los concesionarios este finde, será por dinero: ....*NUNCA HA ESTADO MÁS BARATO ADQUIRIR UN AUTO AKI*


----------



## Stuyvesant (31 Jul 2009)

¿¿plan renove USA para Vehículos de Carburante tradicional?? vayan preparando la leña para el invierno, que el Petróleo se nos va... ahora entiendo lo del repunte de inflación y los tipos...

Vaya con Obama, ya ha hecho amiguitos en la OPEP. Así también subo yo la bolsa, cabronazo.


----------



## Kujire (31 Jul 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pensaba que ya los habías cerrado ... La vela del cierre, que yo pensaba que iba a dar para más, dio para diez puntos y gracias.
> 
> Una cosa, Kujire, las estrategias contrarias a tu posición predominante ¿Las haces con el mismo producto o utilizas otra cosa?



Si los cerré ...y los volví a abrir un poco más abajo sin mucho éxito de momento ya tengo un SL+ ajustado por si acaso.

Si, sobre el mismo subyacente en estos momentos, pero no siempre lo hago, tambien uso parejas cuando las condiciones lo permiten, aunque últimamente no ejecuto ninguna como te imaginas.

ED: estoy fuera,... bueno tengo comida de empresa.... es decir pago yo


----------



## Condor (31 Jul 2009)

Las bajadas de hoy en el IBEX son cortos de pobres, a largos FOREVER

"Será por dinero" (Bernanke dixit)


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Jul 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Las bajadas de hoy en el IBEX son cortos de pobres, a largos FOREVER
> 
> "Será por dinero" (Bernanke dixit)



Tu debes de ser pariente de Tonuel,no?


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Jul 2009)

Benditaliquidez, ¿podemos empezar a votar para la encuesta de agosto? ¿o cierras por vacaciones?


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Jul 2009)

Hoy la manita le ha dado al boton correcto.
En fin...

Edito:
Ha vuelto a pasar,otro bajon

Buen finde pa tos!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Benditaliquidez, ¿podemos empezar a votar para la encuesta de agosto? ¿o cierras por vacaciones?



Ufff, gracias pecata, tenía sueño y me pegué una siesta después de cerrar el Ibex, me he levantado a las 23:00, para que luego digan que seguir la bolsa toda la semana no es agotador...

La encuesta del mes de julio queda así:



> El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de julio:
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 9.845,70 + 3%= 10.141,07)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 9.845,7 - 3%= 9.550,33)
> ...



Ganan los alcistas por quinto mes consecutivo, el Burbuja Confidence Index dio una lectura de -0,2 y el Ibex a subido un 10,25%.

Mes------------BCI----------Ibex35----Votos----Aciertos----%acierto
marzo------- -0,6153 ----- +19,94%----13--------2----------15,38%
abril--------- +0,0526 ----- +18,90%----19-------10----------52,63%
mayo-------- -0,2222 ----- +5,99%-----18--------6----------33,33%
junio-------- -0,4166------ +3,86%------24--------7----------29,17%
julio-------- -0,2--------- +10,25%-----15--------4----------26,67%

Total------------------------------------89--------29---------32,58%

La clasificación de aciertos queda así:

Forero-------------- aciertos------------votos
Benditaliquidez-----------5-----------------5
pecata minuta-----------4-----------------4
Speculo-----------------2-----------------3
Starkiller----------------2-----------------3
las cosas a su cauce----2------------------4
Carolus-----------------2------------------5
Mulder------------------2-----------------5
awai--------------------1-----------------1
Pepon26----------------1------------------1
Xavigomis---------------1-----------------1
aksarben----------------1-----------------2
evidente----------------1-----------------2
Festivaldelhumor---------1-----------------2
Wataru------------------1-----------------2
Carvil-------------------1-----------------3
rosonero----------------1-----------------3
Chollero-----------------1-----------------4
-H- --------------------0-----------------1
Bambi-------------------0-----------------1
Borjita Burbujas----------0-----------------1
Burbujeador-------------0-----------------1
DP----------------------0-----------------1
Gamu-------------------0-----------------1
Hagen-------------------0-----------------1
Mixtables----------------0-----------------1
Monsterspeculator-------0-----------------1
Otropepito---------------0-----------------1
P1TERPAN2006-----------0-----------------1
Pepitoria-----------------0-----------------1
Riviera-------------------0-----------------1
Stuyvesant--------------0-----------------1
Chameleon---------------0-----------------2
Percebo------------------0----------------2
Azkunaveteya------------0-----------------3
Claca--------------------0-----------------3
Hanibal lecter------------0-----------------3
Sleepwalk---------------0------------------3
Bayne-------------------0------------------4
tonuel-------------------0------------------5


Queda abierta la encuesta del mes de agosto, se puede votar hasta que abra el Ibex el lunes, voten, que es gratis:

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de agosto:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 10.855,1 + 3%= 11.180,75)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 10.855,1 - 3%= 10.529,45)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 11.180,75 y 10.529,45)


----------



## Mulder (1 Ago 2009)

Mi voto:

Mulder ------ A ----- +1

Dentro de un rato pondré una cosa muy interesante.


----------



## Mulder (1 Ago 2009)

Aquí tienen todo el histórico de las posiciones abiertas del mini-S&P 500, faltan algunas fechas pero están todos los meses desde septiembre de 2007, incluido el boletín de ayer que refleja las posiciones abiertas de esta última semana:



```
E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 09/25/07
        ESPEC:  288416-L        441195-S        COMMR:  1068426-L       1150455-S       PARTI:  390980-L        156173-S
                39.53%          60.46%                  48.15%          51.84%                  71.45%          28.54%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 10/02/07
        ESPEC:  304132-L        502037-S        COMMR:  1153157-L       1215667-S       PARTI:  417041-L        156626-S
                37.72%          62.27%                  48.68%          51.31%                  72.69%          27.30%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 10/09/07
        ESPEC:  320756-L        533778-S        COMMR:  1212726-L       1260978-S       PARTI:  431913-L        170640-S
                37.53%          62.46%                  49.02%          50.97%                  71.68%          28.31%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 10/30/07
        ESPEC:  325433-L        541197-S        COMMR:  1243249-L       1332251-S       PARTI:  475765-L        170999-S
                37.55%          62.44%                  48.27%          51.72%                  73.56%          26.43%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 11/06/07
        ESPEC:  291037-L        563891-S        COMMR:  1285000-L       1286791-S       PARTI:  469833-L        195188-S
                34.04%          65.95%                  49.96%          50.03%                  70.64%          29.35%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 11/13/07
        ESPEC:  280800-L        520777-S        COMMR:  1303190-L       1313678-S       PARTI:  478883-L        228418-S
                35.03%          64.96%                  49.79%          50.20%                  67.70%          32.29%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 11/20/07
        ESPEC:  306996-L        518249-S        COMMR:  1355440-L       1410615-S       PARTI:  482108-L        215680-S
                37.20%          62.79%                  49.00%          50.99%                  69.09%          30.90%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 11/27/07
        ESPEC:  318567-L        497639-S        COMMR:  1353324-L       1432054-S       PARTI:  466632-L        208830-S
                39.03%          60.96%                  48.58%          51.41%                  69.08%          30.91%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 12/11/07
        ESPEC:  281939-L        557997-S        COMMR:  1468688-L       1550478-S       PARTI:  572370-L        214522-S
                33.56%          66.43%                  48.64%          51.35%                  72.73%          27.26%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 12/18/07
        ESPEC:  349790-L        510298-S        COMMR:  1814654-L       1877465-S       PARTI:  525592-L        302273-S
                40.66%          59.33%                  49.14%          50.85%                  63.48%          36.51%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 12/24/07
        ESPEC:  319382-L        390720-S        COMMR:  1175348-L       1196246-S       PARTI:  254420-L        162184-S
                44.97%          55.02%                  49.55%          50.44%                  61.06%          38.93%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 12/31/07
        ESPEC:  352906-L        418406-S        COMMR:  1173103-L       1174842-S       PARTI:  212672-L        145433-S
                45.75%          54.24%                  49.96%          50.03%                  59.38%          40.61%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 01/08/08
        ESPEC:  410941-L        518523-S        COMMR:  1289270-L       1293866-S       PARTI:  306402-L        194225-S
                44.21%          55.78%                  49.91%          50.08%                  61.20%          38.79%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 01/15/08
        ESPEC:  426343-L        502186-S        COMMR:  1379145-L       1461697-S       PARTI:  339670-L        181275-S
                45.91%          54.08%                  48.54%          51.45%                  65.20%          34.79%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 01/22/08
        ESPEC:  525696-L        473690-S        COMMR:  1513528-L       1718909-S       PARTI:  477609-L        324233-S
                52.60%          47.39%                  46.82%          53.17%                  59.56%          40.43%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 01/29/08
        ESPEC:  459255-L        542751-S        COMMR:  1578416-L       1596940-S       PARTI:  375267-L        273246-S
                45.83%          54.16%                  49.70%          50.29%                  57.86%          42.13%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 02/05/08
        ESPEC:  498611-L        583580-S        COMMR:  1602038-L       1639539-S       PARTI:  414071-L        291602-S
                46.07%          53.92%                  49.42%          50.57%                  58.67%          41.32%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 02/12/08
        ESPEC:  462568-L        590818-S        COMMR:  1556453-L       1616731-S       PARTI:  477791-L        289263-S
                43.91%          56.08%                  49.05%          50.94%                  62.28%          37.71%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 02/26/08
        ESPEC:  442024-L        617168-S        COMMR:  1557722-L       1572870-S       PARTI:  364873-L        174582-S
                41.73%          58.26%                  49.75%          50.24%                  67.63%          32.36%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 03/04/08
        ESPEC:  425455-L        650469-S        COMMR:  1647785-L       1535696-S       PARTI:  354348-L        241424-S
                39.54%          60.45%                  51.76%          48.23%                  59.47%          40.52%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 03/11/08
        ESPEC:  400758-L        666901-S        COMMR:  1762179-L       1589595-S       PARTI:  340233-L        246674-S
                37.53%          62.46%                  52.57%          47.42%                  57.97%          42.02%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 03/18/08
        ESPEC:  452906-L        657206-S        COMMR:  2025272-L       1861652-S       PARTI:  527346-L        486666-S
                40.79%          59.20%                  52.10%          47.89%                  52.00%          47.99%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 03/25/08
        ESPEC:  305778-L        529076-S        COMMR:  1371754-L       1340152-S       PARTI:  434742-L        243046-S
                36.62%          63.37%                  50.58%          49.41%                  64.14%          35.85%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 04/08/08
        ESPEC:  293214-L        515401-S        COMMR:  1432713-L       1389701-S       PARTI:  372046-L        192871-S
                36.26%          63.73%                  50.76%          49.23%                  65.85%          34.14%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 04/15/08
        ESPEC:  329316-L        517422-S        COMMR:  1330628-L       1325190-S       PARTI:  372450-L        189783-S
                38.89%          61.10%                  50.10%          49.89%                  66.24%          33.75%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 04/22/08
        ESPEC:  333284-L        521755-S        COMMR:  1322739-L       1316472-S       PARTI:  375085-L        192882-S
                38.97%          61.02%                  50.11%          49.88%                  66.03%          33.96%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 04/29/08
        ESPEC:  318436-L        538688-S        COMMR:  1360968-L       1335761-S       PARTI:  395066-L        200022-S
                37.15%          62.84%                  50.46%          49.53%                  66.38%          33.61%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 05/20/08
        ESPEC:  387042-L        610492-S        COMMR:  1452241-L       1373740-S       PARTI:  384993-L        240044-S
                38.79%          61.20%                  51.38%          48.61%                  61.59%          38.40%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 05/27/08
        ESPEC:  419062-L        637627-S        COMMR:  1491520-L       1442084-S       PARTI:  377303-L        208174-S
                39.65%          60.34%                  50.84%          49.15%                  64.44%          35.55%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 06/10/08
        ESPEC:  469905-L        662240-S        COMMR:  1663734-L       1547466-S       PARTI:  309700-L        233634-S
                41.50%          58.49%                  51.81%          48.18%                  56.99%          43.00%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 06/17/08
        ESPEC:  468894-L        640687-S        COMMR:  1819292-L       1760673-S       PARTI:  527918-L        414744-S
                42.25%          57.74%                  50.81%          49.18%                  56.00%          43.99%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 06/24/08
        ESPEC:  288096-L        526759-S        COMMR:  1310858-L       1190086-S       PARTI:  358704-L        240812-S
                35.35%          64.64%                  52.41%          47.58%                  59.83%          40.16%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 07/08/08
        ESPEC:  363619-L        637009-S        COMMR:  1511767-L       1486671-S       PARTI:  445653-L        197358-S
                36.33%          63.66%                  50.41%          49.58%                  69.30%          30.69%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 07/15/08
        ESPEC:  458327-L        627128-S        COMMR:  1596260-L       1743164-S       PARTI:  536110-L        220405-S
                42.22%          57.77%                  47.80%          52.19%                  70.86%          29.13%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 07/22/08
        ESPEC:  442223-L        650138-S        COMMR:  1475312-L       1558648-S       PARTI:  496354-L        205102-S
                40.48%          59.51%                  48.62%          51.37%                  70.76%          29.23%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 07/29/08
        ESPEC:  469338-L        629459-S        COMMR:  1507511-L       1638545-S       PARTI:  500021-L        208867-S
                42.71%          57.28%                  47.91%          52.08%                  70.53%          29.46%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 08/05/08
        ESPEC:  476641-L        626367-S        COMMR:  1525928-L       1635526-S       PARTI:  479973-L        220648-S
                43.21%          56.78%                  48.26%          51.73%                  68.50%          31.49%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 08/12/08
        ESPEC:  461006-L        600400-S        COMMR:  1498170-L       1620376-S       PARTI:  496209-L        234610-S
                43.43%          56.56%                  48.04%          51.95%                  67.89%          32.10%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 08/19/08
        ESPEC:  475319-L        647381-S        COMMR:  1512654-L       1595180-S       PARTI:  471694-L        217107-S
                42.33%          57.66%                  48.67%          51.32%                  68.48%          31.51%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 08/26/08
        ESPEC:  433285-L        633727-S        COMMR:  1541566-L       1572202-S       PARTI:  449151-L        218072-S
                40.60%          59.39%                  49.50%          50.49%                  67.31%          32.68%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 09/02/08
        ESPEC:  435894-L        640370-S        COMMR:  1552429-L       1581759-S       PARTI:  458904-L        225098-S
                40.50%          59.49%                  49.53%          50.46%                  67.09%          32.90%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 09/16/08
        ESPEC:  547876-L        653317-S        COMMR:  2108279-L       2215634-S       PARTI:  479515-L        266719-S
                45.61%          54.38%                  48.75%          51.24%                  64.25%          35.74%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 09/23/08
        ESPEC:  340206-L        490885-S        COMMR:  1481202-L       1466559-S       PARTI:  457440-L        321404-S
                40.93%          59.06%                  50.24%          49.75%                  58.73%          41.26%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 09/30/08
        ESPEC:  370941-L        495300-S        COMMR:  1663178-L       1757804-S       PARTI:  559308-L        340323-S
                42.82%          57.17%                  48.61%          51.38%                  62.17%          37.82%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 10/07/08
        ESPEC:  538431-L        541784-S        COMMR:  1852669-L       2264583-S       PARTI:  622173-L        206906-S
                49.84%          50.15%                  44.99%          55.00%                  75.04%          24.95%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 10/14/08
        ESPEC:  579635-L        644783-S        COMMR:  1993898-L       2340806-S       PARTI:  775003-L        362946-S
                47.33%          52.66%                  45.99%          54.00%                  68.10%          31.89%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 10/21/08
        ESPEC:  508644-L        592724-S        COMMR:  1968654-L       2301799-S       PARTI:  628987-L        211763-S
                46.18%          53.81%                  46.09%          53.90%                  74.81%          25.18%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 10/28/08
        ESPEC:  472061-L        481624-S        COMMR:  2079154-L       2419113-S       PARTI:  599543-L        250021-S
                49.49%          50.50%                  46.22%          53.77%                  70.57%          29.42%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 11/04/08
        ESPEC:  471984-L        365902-S        COMMR:  2043684-L       2393070-S       PARTI:  464588-L        221284-S
                56.33%          43.66%                  46.06%          53.93%                  67.73%          32.26%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 11/11/08
        ESPEC:  546108-L        340596-S        COMMR:  2187118-L       2632577-S       PARTI:  441793-L        201846-S
                61.58%          38.41%                  45.37%          54.62%                  68.63%          31.36%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 11/18/08
        ESPEC:  475486-L        364857-S        COMMR:  2439335-L       2768976-S       PARTI:  466626-L        247614-S
                56.58%          43.41%                  46.83%          53.16%                  65.33%          34.66%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 12/16/08
        ESPEC:  568567-L        332750-S        COMMR:  3117070-L       3292184-S       PARTI:  243681-L        304383-S
                63.08%          36.91%                  48.63%          51.36%                  44.46%          55.53%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 12/02/08
        ESPEC:  522738-L        381048-S        COMMR:  2528099-L       2801976-S       PARTI:  310501-L        178314-S
                57.83%          42.16%                  47.43%          52.56%                  63.52%          36.47%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 12/09/08
        ESPEC:  470946-L        338731-S        COMMR:  2590050-L       2750257-S       PARTI:  232246-L        204254-S
                58.16%          41.83%                  48.50%          51.49%                  53.20%          46.79%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 12/30/08
        ESPEC:  462770-L        216884-S        COMMR:  1656154-L       2010271-S       PARTI:  245456-L        137226-S
                68.08%          31.91%                  45.17%          54.82%                  64.14%          35.85%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 01/06/09
        ESPEC:  455612-L        250888-S        COMMR:  1768788-L       2064397-S       PARTI:  249413-L        158527-S
                64.48%          35.51%                  46.14%          53.85%                  61.13%          38.86%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 01/13/09
        ESPEC:  514025-L        242032-S        COMMR:  1791079-L       2079396-S       PARTI:  193705-L        177382-S
                67.98%          32.01%                  46.27%          53.72%                  52.19%          47.80%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 01/27/09
        ESPEC:  580893-L        275017-S        COMMR:  1898135-L       2143037-S       PARTI:  192213-L        253188-S
                67.86%          32.13%                  46.96%          53.03%                  43.15%          56.84%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 02/10/09
        ESPEC:  605006-L        318500-S        COMMR:  2016124-L       2174202-S       PARTI:  192973-L        321402-S
                65.51%          34.48%                  48.11%          51.88%                  37.51%          62.48%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 02/17/09
        ESPEC:  661849-L        341260-S        COMMR:  2209375-L       2311097-S       PARTI:  257163-L        476029-S
                65.97%          34.02%                  48.87%          51.12%                  35.07%          64.92%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 02/24/09
        ESPEC:  669838-L        313079-S        COMMR:  2212328-L       2374440-S       PARTI:  266057-L        460703-S
                68.14%          31.85%                  48.23%          51.76%                  36.60%          63.39%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 03/03/09
        ESPEC:  724270-L        330826-S        COMMR:  2427047-L       2569516-S       PARTI:  238919-L        489893-S
                68.64%          31.35%                  48.57%          51.42%                  32.78%          67.21%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 03/10/09
        ESPEC:  720186-L        397663-S        COMMR:  2670162-L       2660256-S       PARTI:  270197-L        602626-S
                64.42%          35.57%                  50.09%          49.90%                  30.95%          69.04%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 03/17/09
        ESPEC:  757299-L        501055-S        COMMR:  3001902-L       2987790-S       PARTI:  215565-L        485921-S
                60.18%          39.81%                  50.11%          49.88%                  30.72%          69.27%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 03/31/09
        ESPEC:  482520-L        368674-S        COMMR:  1842752-L       1872371-S       PARTI:  193483-L        277712-S
                56.68%          43.31%                  49.60%          50.39%                  41.06%          58.93%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 04/21/09
        ESPEC:  496149-L        362815-S        COMMR:  1873165-L       1895222-S       PARTI:  184604-L        295881-S
                57.76%          42.23%                  49.70%          50.29%                  38.42%          61.57%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 04/28/09
        ESPEC:  523554-L        385472-S        COMMR:  1969351-L       1967325-S       PARTI:  182555-L        322663-S
                57.59%          42.40%                  50.02%          49.97%                  36.13%          63.86%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 05/05/09
        ESPEC:  491924-L        440398-S        COMMR:  2012463-L       1962858-S       PARTI:  195347-L        296477-S
                52.76%          47.23%                  50.62%          49.37%                  39.71%          60.28%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 05/12/09
        ESPEC:  508982-L        468789-S        COMMR:  2006824-L       1952828-S       PARTI:  207372-L        301561-S
                52.05%          47.94%                  50.68%          49.31%                  40.74%          59.25%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 05/19/09
        ESPEC:  544925-L        452859-S        COMMR:  2003578-L       1993302-S       PARTI:  194753-L        297096-S
                54.61%          45.38%                  50.12%          49.87%                  39.59%          60.40%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 06/02/09
        ESPEC:  546957-L        412455-S        COMMR:  2075590-L       2051061-S       PARTI:  188858-L        347889-S
                57.00%          42.99%                  50.29%          49.70%                  35.18%          64.81%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 06/16/09
        ESPEC:  562288-L        381319-S        COMMR:  2493117-L       2557123-S       PARTI:  224878-L        341841-S
                59.58%          40.41%                  49.36%          50.63%                  39.68%          60.31%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 06/23/09
        ESPEC:  477880-L        284687-S        COMMR:  1694227-L       1788461-S       PARTI:  179493-L        278452-S
                62.66%          37.33%                  48.64%          51.35%                  39.19%          60.80%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 06/30/09
        ESPEC:  464033-L        306886-S        COMMR:  1765087-L       1767355-S       PARTI:  158689-L        313569-S
                60.19%          39.80%                  49.96%          50.03%                  33.60%          66.39%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 07/07/09
        ESPEC:  477377-L        374555-S        COMMR:  1819524-L       1805149-S       PARTI:  179779-L        296976-S
                56.03%          43.96%                  50.19%          49.80%                  37.70%          62.29%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 07/21/09
        ESPEC:  466709-L        387047-S        COMMR:  1821541-L       1774658-S       PARTI:  175709-L        302253-S
                54.66%          45.33%                  50.65%          49.34%                  36.76%          63.23%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 07/28/09
        ESPEC:  481391-L        369202-S        COMMR:  1886657-L       1923001-S       PARTI:  186978-L        262822-S
                56.59%          43.40%                  49.52%          50.47%                  41.56%          58.43%
```
Si alguien sabe como hacer que se vea mejor que me lo diga y lo edito.


----------



## Speculo (1 Ago 2009)

Hola, Mulder ...
Los datos que aportas, si los he observado bien, pueden indicar un giro hacia posiciones largas por parte de la mayoría de inversores.
Lo que pasa es que las fuerzas están bastante igualadas por ambos lados ¿No?
No sé, creo que la columna de los "SPEC" ha venido anticipando giros con más fiabilidad, pero los datos son difíciles de leer en ese cuadro que has puesto. Me pierdo porque tengo que ir comparando las fechas con el gráfico real y me bailan las cifras de mirar a uno y a otro 
No quiero decir con esto que sería muy amable por tu parte incluir en algún punto de la tabla o en algún gráfico la evolución del índice y la evolución de esos datos  
No sé si existe ya ese estudio por algún sitio. Ya la última vez que publicaste estos datos me quedé un poco pensando en que, a lo mejor, lo más sencillo es dejarse de tonterías y seguir, con toda la naturalidad del mundo, el desarrollo de las posiciones que realmente interesan. Se acumula más o se deshacen posiciones conforme vayan cambiando los porcentajes y a ganar pasta.

Edito:
Los grandes especuladores llevan posiciones compradoras (considero que más allá del 60% es un predominio de una posición frente a otra) desde noviembre del año pasado, que es cuando se huelen que va a producirse un giro. Mira cómo los muy perros se adelantan a la tendencia cinco o seis meses antes. Ahora parece haber algo de indecisión, aunque la balanza está más o menos girada hacia el largo. Con algo de ayuda, esto podría seguir un buen tramo hacia arriba.


----------



## xavigomis (1 Ago 2009)

Mi voto:

Xavigomis ------ C


----------



## Mulder (1 Ago 2009)

Antes de nada hay que decir que este boletín se publica los viernes y lo que se publica son las posiciones abiertas del martes anterior al día de publicación, que es también la fecha que aparece en cada ristra de líneas.



Speculo dijo:


> Hola, Mulder ...
> Los datos que aportas, si los he observado bien, pueden indicar un giro hacia posiciones largas por parte de la mayoría de inversores.



Si te fijas bien los grandes especuladores (hedge funds) han acumulado esta semana de una forma muy similar a como lo hicieron el 7 de julio, tras ese día el lunes 13 de julio tuvimos un subidón de los fuertes que aun dura. Un dato muy interesante, espero que reaccionen igual esta vez.




Speculo dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que las fuerzas están bastante igualadas por ambos lados ¿No?
> No sé, creo que la columna de los "SPEC" ha venido anticipando giros con más fiabilidad, pero los datos son difíciles de leer en ese cuadro que has puesto. Me pierdo porque tengo que ir comparando las fechas con el gráfico real y me bailan las cifras de mirar a uno y a otro



Realmente la información que tengo es de muchos más tipos de futuros: oro, plata, petróleo, maíz, trigo, avena, leche, gasóleo de calefacción, carne de cerdo, bonos, divisas, etc,etc,etc,eeeetc (hay muchos más). Entrando en lo que son índices tengo el VIX, el DOW, el Nasdaq, el Nikkei y, lo más interesante: el contrato grande del S&P  entre otros...

Si te pierdes con eso imagínate con todos los contratos, esa lista que ves ahí es fruto de un programa informático de manufactura propia que me filtra la información solo de los contratos E-mini-S&P 500.




> No quiero decir con esto que sería muy amable por tu parte incluir en algún punto de la tabla o en algún gráfico la evolución del índice y la evolución de esos datos
> No sé si existe ya ese estudio por algún sitio. Ya la última vez que publicaste estos datos me quedé un poco pensando en que, a lo mejor, lo más sencillo es dejarse de tonterías y seguir, con toda la naturalidad del mundo, el desarrollo de las posiciones que realmente interesan. Se acumula más o se deshacen posiciones conforme vayan cambiando los porcentajes y a ganar pasta.



No tengo ningún gráfico hecho, pero tal vez el amo del Excel del hilo, es decir, Benditaliquidez se preste a ello, puedo filtrar aun más los datos para sacarlos en bruto si es necesario quitando partes innecesarias, reordenando la fecha, etc, etc.

Bueno si, también puedo hacer gráficos con el OpenOffice, pero ya se sabe que soy un fan de la información bruta reflejada en una bonita pantalla de fondo negro y carácteres de consola, freaky que es uno 




> Los grandes especuladores llevan posiciones compradoras (considero que más allá del 60% es un predominio de una posición frente a otra) desde noviembre del año pasado, que es cuando se huelen que va a producirse un giro. Mira cómo los muy perros se adelantan a la tendencia cinco o seis meses antes. Ahora parece haber algo de indecisión, aunque la balanza está más o menos girada hacia el largo. Con algo de ayuda, esto podría seguir un buen tramo hacia arriba.



Si, esto es muy interesante, hace algún tiempo en la página de Cárpatos salía un análisis de estas mismas posiciones abiertas, aunque lo quitaron, se decía que los minis eran contratos de cobertura de los contratos grandes, aunque este listado demuestra que eso no es así, suelen seguir muy bien al mercado con los minis, aumentando largos antes de que se produzca un gran salto.

El que quiera ver como están las posiciones históricas en el contrato grande no tiene más que pedirlo.


----------



## carvil (1 Ago 2009)

Buenos y magnificos dias de vacaciones 


El jueves el E-mini Sp 500 hizo un blowoff (No confundir con blowjob  ). Es una figura que suele anticipar el fin de un rally 

De todos los datos macro del viernes el que "gripa" el motor del rally es el consumo[/B]PERSONAL CONSUMPTION: -1.2% V -0.5%[/B]


Salu2 y buen fin de semana


P.D. Mi voto para la encuesta:

Carvil-------C-------0


----------



## Speculo (1 Ago 2009)

Gracias, Mulder.
Me parece muy interesante estudiar la evolución del comportamiento de los grandes especuladores y del índice sobre el cual especulan.
Si me pasas los datos en un formato que yo pueda procesar, te lo agradecería bastante. Luego yo me encargo de ponerlo en un gráfico y colgarlo aquí.

Con que me pases un histórico con las fechas y las posiciones, todo separado con comas, ya me vale. Y una primera línea que me indique qué es cada campo, claro.
Si los datos son públicos, me vale con que me digas de dónde los puedo sacar y yo me encargo, por no darte mucho la tabarra.


----------



## Mulder (1 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Gracias, Mulder.
> Me parece muy interesante estudiar la evolución del comportamiento de los grandes especuladores y del índice sobre el cual especulan.
> Si me pasas los datos en un formato que yo pueda procesar, te lo agradecería bastante. Luego yo me encargo de ponerlo en un gráfico y colgarlo aquí.
> 
> ...



Los datos se pueden descargar de aquí:

Commitments of Traders

Pero están en un formato todavía más ilegible que el mio 

Ahora he de irme pero en volver a ver si puedo poner los datos en formato .csv para que se puedan procesar en una hoja de cálculo. Pues con un poco de maña resulta que ya lo tengo, en vez de comas son espacios, pero bueno. A ver que tal sale:



```
fecha           espec:  L       S       commr:  L               S               parti:  L       S

09/25/07                288416  441195          1068426         1150455                 390980  156173
10/02/07                304132  502037          1153157         1215667                 417041  156626
10/09/07                320756  533778          1212726         1260978                 431913  170640
10/30/07                325433  541197          1243249         1332251                 475765  170999
11/06/07                291037  563891          1285000         1286791                 469833  195188
11/13/07                280800  520777          1303190         1313678                 478883  228418
11/20/07                306996  518249          1355440         1410615                 482108  215680
11/27/07                318567  497639          1353324         1432054                 466632  208830
12/11/07                281939  557997          1468688         1550478                 572370  214522
12/18/07                349790  510298          1814654         1877465                 525592  302273
12/24/07                319382  390720          1175348         1196246                 254420  162184
12/31/07                352906  418406          1173103         1174842                 212672  145433
01/08/08                410941  518523          1289270         1293866                 306402  194225
01/15/08                426343  502186          1379145         1461697                 339670  181275
01/22/08                525696  473690          1513528         1718909                 477609  324233
01/29/08                459255  542751          1578416         1596940                 375267  273246
02/05/08                498611  583580          1602038         1639539                 414071  291602
02/12/08                462568  590818          1556453         1616731                 477791  289263
02/26/08                442024  617168          1557722         1572870                 364873  174582
03/04/08                425455  650469          1647785         1535696                 354348  241424
03/11/08                400758  666901          1762179         1589595                 340233  246674
03/18/08                452906  657206          2025272         1861652                 527346  486666
03/25/08                305778  529076          1371754         1340152                 434742  243046
04/08/08                293214  515401          1432713         1389701                 372046  192871
04/15/08                329316  517422          1330628         1325190                 372450  189783
04/22/08                333284  521755          1322739         1316472                 375085  192882
04/29/08                318436  538688          1360968         1335761                 395066  200022
05/20/08                387042  610492          1452241         1373740                 384993  240044
05/27/08                419062  637627          1491520         1442084                 377303  208174
06/10/08                469905  662240          1663734         1547466                 309700  233634
06/17/08                468894  640687          1819292         1760673                 527918  414744
06/24/08                288096  526759          1310858         1190086                 358704  240812
07/08/08                363619  637009          1511767         1486671                 445653  197358
07/15/08                458327  627128          1596260         1743164                 536110  220405
07/22/08                442223  650138          1475312         1558648                 496354  205102
07/29/08                469338  629459          1507511         1638545                 500021  208867
08/05/08                476641  626367          1525928         1635526                 479973  220648
08/12/08                461006  600400          1498170         1620376                 496209  234610
08/19/08                475319  647381          1512654         1595180                 471694  217107
08/26/08                433285  633727          1541566         1572202                 449151  218072
09/02/08                435894  640370          1552429         1581759                 458904  225098
09/16/08                547876  653317          2108279         2215634                 479515  266719
09/23/08                340206  490885          1481202         1466559                 457440  321404
09/30/08                370941  495300          1663178         1757804                 559308  340323
10/07/08                538431  541784          1852669         2264583                 622173  206906
10/14/08                579635  644783          1993898         2340806                 775003  362946
10/21/08                508644  592724          1968654         2301799                 628987  211763
10/28/08                472061  481624          2079154         2419113                 599543  250021
11/04/08                471984  365902          2043684         2393070                 464588  221284
11/11/08                546108  340596          2187118         2632577                 441793  201846
11/18/08                475486  364857          2439335         2768976                 466626  247614
12/16/08                568567  332750          3117070         3292184                 243681  304383
12/02/08                522738  381048          2528099         2801976                 310501  178314
12/09/08                470946  338731          2590050         2750257                 232246  204254
12/30/08                462770  216884          1656154         2010271                 245456  137226
01/06/09                455612  250888          1768788         2064397                 249413  158527
01/13/09                514025  242032          1791079         2079396                 193705  177382
01/27/09                580893  275017          1898135         2143037                 192213  253188
02/10/09                605006  318500          2016124         2174202                 192973  321402
02/17/09                661849  341260          2209375         2311097                 257163  476029
02/24/09                669838  313079          2212328         2374440                 266057  460703
03/03/09                724270  330826          2427047         2569516                 238919  489893
03/10/09                720186  397663          2670162         2660256                 270197  602626
03/17/09                757299  501055          3001902         2987790                 215565  485921
03/31/09                482520  368674          1842752         1872371                 193483  277712
04/21/09                496149  362815          1873165         1895222                 184604  295881
04/28/09                523554  385472          1969351         1967325                 182555  322663
05/05/09                491924  440398          2012463         1962858                 195347  296477
05/12/09                508982  468789          2006824         1952828                 207372  301561
05/19/09                544925  452859          2003578         1993302                 194753  297096
06/02/09                546957  412455          2075590         2051061                 188858  347889
06/16/09                562288  381319          2493117         2557123                 224878  341841
06/23/09                477880  284687          1694227         1788461                 179493  278452
06/30/09                464033  306886          1765087         1767355                 158689  313569
07/07/09                477377  374555          1819524         1805149                 179779  296976
07/21/09                466709  387047          1821541         1774658                 175709  302253
07/28/09                481391  369202          1886657         1923001                 186978  262822
```
Copialo y pégalo a un fichero de texto y de ahí lo abres.


----------



## Speculo (1 Ago 2009)

Gracias otra vez, Mulder. Con los datos como me los has pasado ahora, me vale.

Antes de irme, pego un primer gráfico de aproximación. 
Es una primera idea, pero creo que puede ser muy interesante ampliar estas comparaciones, a ver si logramos sacar algo en claro.
En este gráfico comparo el comienzo de tu serie de datos con el histórico del contado del S&P. Para la comparación sólo utilizo la serie de Especuladores y saco el porcentaje de la resta entre comprados y vendidos. Es decir, la situación respecto al total de las posiciones compradoras.






Mañana pongo más cosas. Creo que se puede sacar petróleo de aquí...


----------



## tonuel (1 Ago 2009)

Gracias por la info... 


Yo lo que veo es que o nos giramos ahora en los 1000 o nos vamos a dar un paseito hasta los 1300, cosas de la simetria y tal...

Y como no salga pronto un Lehman Brothers o noticia similar, nos vamos para arriba... :o



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (1 Ago 2009)

Algún dia acertaré... :o


Mulder ----------- A -------- +1
Xavigomis -------- C --------- 0
Carvil ------------ C --------- 0
tonuel ----------- B --------- -1



Saludos


----------



## evidente (1 Ago 2009)

mi voto para agosto
evidente----A----+1

saludos a todos y buenas vacaciones!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Ago 2009)

Muy interesante lo que habéis posteado Speculo y Mulder...

Mi voto para este mes (el mes pasado no voté, pero hubiera fallado... ) es A +1

Saludos...

Mis objetivos: 1120 en el S&P y 12500 en el Ibex... a partir de ahí, posiblemente unos 9-10K puntos hacia abajo en el Ibex...


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Ago 2009)

Mulder ----------- A -------- +1
Xavigomis -------- C --------- 0
Carvil ------------ C --------- 0
tonuel ----------- B --------- -1
evidente---------- A -------- +1
LCASC----------- A -------- +1
pecata minuta----- A -------- +1


----------



## chollero (2 Ago 2009)

la principal regla de la inversion en bolsa es, ir con la tendencia, luego ...


Mulder --------------------------- A ----- +1
Xavigomis ----------------------- C 
Chollero---------------------------A------.+1


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Ago 2009)

Así va la encuesta:

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de agosto: 

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 10.855,1 + 3%= 11.180,75) 
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 10.855,1 - 3%= 10.529,45) 
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 10.529,45 y 11.180,75) 

Mulder ----------- A -------- +1 
Xavigomis -------- C --------- 0 
Carvil ------------ C --------- 0 
tonuel ----------- B --------- -1 
evidente---------- A -------- +1 
LCASC---------..-- A -------- +1 
pecata minuta----- A -------- +1 
Chollero------------A---------+1	

Suma----------------------- +4 
Media----------------------- +0,5

Se puede votar hasta mañana antes de que abra el Ibex, yo apuraré hasta el último momento para votar, no sean tímidos, voten, que es gratis.


----------



## Speculo (2 Ago 2009)

Bien, vamos a poner el gráfico, un poco más refinado y vamos a incluir en él los movimientos de las gacelillas, en morado.
Voy a salir en breve, así que comento unas ideas rápidas y luego detallamos, esta tarde o mañana...

En primer lugar, parece claro que los movimientos predominantes de los "Spec" adelantan tendencia. La información privilegiada se huele a distancia viendo cómo estos bichos empiezan a ponerse neutros en oct del 2008 y pasan a claramente alcistas dos meses después.
Después me gustaría centrarme en el movimiento de los últimos dos meses. Sobre todo en el último giro, el de hace 10 días, por encima ya del 10%, al alza. Parece claro que se esperaban esta subida igual que "adivinaron" el giro de marzo. Alguien les adelantó los resultados empresariales o sabían de las expectativas manipuladas. Durante este último mes, han reducido bastante sus posiciones, distribuyendo ganancias. Y esta última semana, se giran al alza. Curioso.

Sin disponer de los datos hasta el viernes, dejo a vuestro libre pensamiento que discierna sobre lo que suponen estos giros y cómo la línea verde anticipa movimientos. Recuerden igualmente que esta gente no son la línea morada. Esta gente acumula en las bajadas y suelta en las subidas. Las gacelas son las que se quedan con el cuello torcido de tanto giro.

​


----------



## tonuel (2 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Bien, vamos a poner el gráfico, un poco más refinado y vamos a incluir en él los movimientos de las gacelillas, en morado.
> Voy a salir en breve, así que comento unas ideas rápidas y luego detallamos, esta tarde o mañana...
> 
> En primer lugar, parece claro que los movimientos predominantes de los "Spec" adelantan tendencia. La información privilegiada se huele a distancia viendo cómo estos bichos empiezan a ponerse neutros en oct del 2008 y pasan a claramente alcistas dos meses después.
> ...




OK, entonces la corrección empezará esta semana... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (2 Ago 2009)

Lástima que este mes de agosto tenga vacaciones y no pueda estar pegado a la pantalla... 


Este fin de semana he tenido tiempo de seguir leyendo a don Antonio y me he dado cuanta que soy un pardillo por dejarme llevar por la fe... no está mal reconocerlo... 


El viernes compré todas las SAN que tenia vendidas... y me volveré a poner vendido más arriba (creo que el botas se dará un arreón porque no puede dejar escapar al BBVA...) pero con stop, se acabó el dejar correr las pérdidas... 


Puede que me haga también con más BBVAs, y en apertura puede que Cintras, todo a corto... tampoco hay que abandonar la religión guanística xD...


Les mantendré informados, me pasaré por aquí a saludar en cuento pueda soltar la cervecita... 


Por cierto... he modificado la firma...



Saludos


----------



## ddddd (2 Ago 2009)

Después de los últimos días Grifols parece un valor interesante para generar algunas plusvalías pasados los 12,70, ¿no creeis?

Saludos.


----------



## Bayne (2 Ago 2009)

*La encuesta de Bendita*

Buenas noches a todos 

Mulder ----------- A -------- +1	
Xavigomis -------- C --------- 0	
Carvil ------------ C --------- 0	
tonuel ----------- B --------- -1	
evidente---------- A -------- +1	
LCASC---------..-- A -------- +1	
pecata minuta----- A -------- +1	
Chollero------------A---------+1	
Bayne-------------A----------+1

Me cansé de perder porras....:o


----------



## Claca (2 Ago 2009)

Buenas noches

Os leo con regularidad, pero me niego a seguir los mercados mientras no se alcancen los 11.000 (ya doy por sentado que Pepon tenía razón  de ahí mi inactividad en el foro. Lo último que comentáis resulta muy interesante y he estado dándole vueltas al asunto incorporando la información gacelil de mi entorno. La gente está muy quemada con tanta subida y bajada y tras la experiencia de estos últimos meses ni se plantean tocar nada; para qué vender, dicen, si luego, tarde o temprano, vuelve a subir. Es muy probable que cuando se reanuden las caídas fuertes esas personas piensen que lo mejor es aguantar a la espera de mejores tiempos, mientras se perforan los 10.000, luego los 9.000, los 8.000, para pasar a los 7.000, 6.000 y así hasta dónde toque. Si estos últimos meses las manos fuertes han buscado liquidar las posiciones cortas de los pequeños inversores que esperaban, de nuevo, la corrección sobre los 9000, tendría mucho sentido que en los próximos meses extremaran las ventas hundiendo la cotización hasta niveles que rocen la desesperación de aquellos que ya se habían resignado a contemplar sentados el patético circo por el que a precio de oro habían pagado la entrada. Va a costar mucho que esta gente se levante otra vez de la silla, el espectáculo deberá ser exageradamente desagradable (¿4.000 del ibex?).

Sobre la encuesta, como no, siempre bajista:

Mulder ----------- A -------- +1 
Xavigomis -------- C --------- 0 
Carvil ------------ C --------- 0 
tonuel ----------- B --------- -1 
evidente---------- A -------- +1 
LCASC---------..-- A -------- +1 
pecata minuta----- A -------- +1 
Chollero------------A---------+1 
Bayne-------------A----------+1
Claca--------------B--------- -1

Dejo a los mayores que sigan con sus cosas. Las gacelas seguiremos aprendiendo


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2009)

A las buenas noches!

Yo creo que independientemente de lo que compren o vendan los grandes especuladores, ya que no sabemos para que fecha lo quieren (al menos mirando ese gráfico), lo mejor es actuar por otros medios. Yo le he dado muchas vueltas y solo me fio de esas cifras para lo que va a ocurrir la semana siguiente que es donde veo que más se acierta.

Si miran el histórico del S&P grande (a ver si mañana lo pongo) las cosas salen mucho más liosas, realmente los leoncios juegan a dos bandas con el contrato grande y el pequeño, es dificil saber por donde van los tiros. De lo contrario ya me habría forrado literalmente 

Ya puse por aquí un sencillo método de usar raices cuadradas que me da los 11xx o 1333 en el S&P para el 25 de septiembre, por otro lado tengo los gráficos que puse esta semana donde se ve claramente como ahora mismo estamos en plena subida, el rojo del viernes se debió a la llegada a resistencia (Stoxx en 2666, mini-S&P en 994) pero a pesar de todo hay mucha fuerza alcista, además el objetivo final del fibo son los 11xx que coincide con el sistema anterior. Finalmente tengo una estadística hecha con el Dow desde el 1896 donde dice claramente que todos los años como este con mínimo en marzo y que en julio siguen haciendo máximos anuales tienen su máximo anual absoluto en octubre-noviembre-diciembre y eso casa muy bien con el timing del sistema de la raiz cuadrada.

Tengo alguna cosa más pero aun la estoy estudiando.

En resumen, para mi el escenario será el siguiente:
1-15 agosto aprox. -> subida
15-31 agosto aprox. -> bajada
1-25 septiembre aprox. -> subida

Los dias podrían cambiar mucho, pero apuesto por un principio de agosto alcista hasta la mitad del mes, aproximadamente.

A partir del 25 de septiembre, y según por donde andemos en esas fechas, habrá que volver a calcularlo todo, yo creo que nos giraremos a la baja, pero tal vez no en un primer momento.

El hecho de que giremos no quiere decir guano, simplemente bajaremos un poco y ya veremos hasta donde llegamos.

edit: Puedo equivocarme, claro.


----------



## rosonero (3 Ago 2009)

Mulder ----------- A -------- +1 
Xavigomis -------- C --------- 0 
Carvil ------------ C --------- 0 
tonuel ----------- B --------- -1 
evidente---------- A -------- +1 
LCASC---------..-- A -------- +1 
pecata minuta----- A -------- +1 
Chollero------------A---------+1 
Bayne-------------A----------+1
Claca--------------B--------- -1
*rosonero---------B---------- -1*



> _Tonuel_
> 
> El viernes compré todas las SAN que tenia vendidas



Buff... Qué dilema, entre que se va imponiendo la tendencia que seguiremos alcistas y ahora la rendición de Tonuel me parece que es el momento de ponerse más corto que nunca, ya saben, por aquello del sentimiento contrario.


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Ago 2009)

Buenos días ^__^!

Mulder tu plan del SP en 1300 me gusta... 

Mulder ----------- A -------- +1
Xavigomis -------- C --------- 0
Carvil ------------ C --------- 0
tonuel ----------- B --------- -1
evidente---------- A -------- +1
LCASC---------..-- A -------- +1
pecata minuta----- A -------- +1
Chollero------------A---------+1
Bayne-------------A----------+1
Claca--------------B--------- -1
rosonero---------B---------- -1
Wataru_----------A---------- +1

Un saludo


----------



## aksarben (3 Ago 2009)

Mulder ----------- A -------- +1
Xavigomis -------- C --------- 0
Carvil ------------ C --------- 0
tonuel ----------- B --------- -1
evidente---------- A -------- +1
LCASC---------..-- A -------- +1
pecata minuta----- A -------- +1
Chollero------------A---------+1
Bayne-------------A----------+1
Claca--------------B--------- -1
rosonero---------B---------- -1
Wataru_----------A---------- +1
aksarben --------- B --------- -1

(Buenas)


----------



## pyn (3 Ago 2009)

Mulder ------------ A -------- +1
Xavigomis -------- C --------- 0
Carvil ------------- C --------- 0
tonuel -------------B --------- -1
evidente-----------A -------- +1
LCASC------------ A -------- +1
pecata minuta-----A -------- +1
Chollero-----------A---------+1
Bayne-------------A----------+1
Claca--------------B--------- -1
rosonero----------B---------- -1
Wataru_-----------A---------- +1
aksarben --------- B --------- -1
pyn----------------A---------- +1



Buenos días.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Ago 2009)

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de agosto:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 10.855,1 + 3%= 11.180,75)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 10.855,1 - 3%= 10.529,45)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 10.529,45 y 11.180,75)


Mulder ------------ A -------- +1
Xavigomis -------- C --------- 0
Carvil ------------- C --------- 0
tonuel -------------B --------- -1
evidente-----------A -------- +1
LCASC------------ A -------- +1
pecata minuta-----A -------- +1
Chollero-----------A---------+1
Bayne-------------A----------+1
Claca--------------B--------- -1
rosonero----------B---------- -1
Wataru_-----------A---------- +1
aksarben --------- B --------- -1
pyn----------------A---------- +1
Benditaliquidez------A--------- +1

Suma------------------------ +5
Media------------------------ +0,3333

Esta semana he dudado, ya veremos qué pasa.

El BCI en máximos históricos, como es un indicador joven y nació en plena crisis bursátil, vamos a darle carrete y dejar que alcance valores más extremos.

Voto A porque si llega la corrección ya mismo todavía le da tiempo a remontar a final de mes, y si no llega ya mismo sabe Dios hasta dónde podemos llegar.

Luego pongo un gráfico para asustar un poco al personal.


----------



## Azure (3 Ago 2009)

Mulder ------------ A -------- +1
Xavigomis -------- C --------- 0
Carvil ------------- C --------- 0
tonuel -------------B --------- -1
evidente-----------A -------- +1
LCASC------------ A -------- +1
pecata minuta-----A -------- +1
Chollero-----------A---------+1
Bayne-------------A----------+1
Claca--------------B--------- -1
rosonero----------B---------- -1
Wataru_-----------A---------- +1
aksarben --------- B --------- -1
pyn----------------A---------- +1
Benditaliquidez------A--------- +1
Azure--------------B----------- -1

Pabajo. Y buenos días.


----------



## pyn (3 Ago 2009)

Hoy parece que abriremos a la baja.


----------



## Riviera (3 Ago 2009)

Mulder ------------ A -------- +1
Xavigomis -------- C --------- 0
Carvil ------------- C --------- 0
tonuel -------------B --------- -1
evidente-----------A -------- +1
LCASC------------ A -------- +1
pecata minuta-----A -------- +1
Chollero-----------A---------+1
Bayne-------------A----------+1
Claca--------------B--------- -1
rosonero----------B---------- -1
Wataru_-----------A---------- +1
aksarben --------- B --------- -1
pyn----------------A---------- +1
Benditaliquidez------A--------- +1
Azure--------------B----------- -1
Riviera -------------A---------- +1


Practicamente todos apostando a que sube junto a la capitulacion de Tonuel es obvio que este mes habra guano,utilicemos el sentido comun


----------



## Deudor (3 Ago 2009)

¿Alguna página tipo Cárpatos conoceis?
A partir de hoy tienen apagón.


----------



## Alexandros (3 Ago 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> ¿Alguna página tipo Cárpatos conoceis?
> A partir de hoy tienen apagón.



Son blogs con comentarios y noticias relacionadas con los mercados financieros a escala global.

Zero Hedge

My Blog List
Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis FT Alphaville HF-Implode Fund My Mutual Fund Credit Writedowns Paul Kedrosky's Infectious Greed For What It's Worth The Business Insider The Big Picture Seeking Alpha Financial Armageddon Abnormal Returns Sense on Cents Dr. Housing Bubble Blog 4best4worst naked capitalism Daneric's Elliott Waves Shanky's Tech Blog Dealbreaker Angry Bear Market Folly Bearish News Across the Curve UrbanDigs DealBook FINalternatives Forex Analysis Economics of Contempt High-Yield Blog REIT Wrecks Derivative Dribble finem respice Option ARMageddon Shadow Bankers Bond Trader Forum 

Pincha en uno de estos, abajo a la derecha.

También tienes este blog en español.

La Carta de la Bolsa

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> ¿Alguna página tipo Cárpatos conoceis?
> A partir de hoy tienen apagón.



Cárpatos si que está actualizando hoy, no es lo mismo de siempre, pero algo si que pone.


----------



## tonuel (3 Ago 2009)

Joder... es que me levanto y me encuentro con ésto... 


Iba darle al botón rojo de cintra y vender más bbvas... pero me parece que será otro dia... :o


Lo jodido es que ayer no dormí bien pensando que se iba a producir el megacrack y yo sin cortos del botas... 


Me parece que no voy a poder pasar ni el agosto tranquilo... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2009)

Ayer ya dije que todo apunta a las subidas hasta mitad de agosto y creo que ya lo estamos viendo, Tonuel no te arrepientas de haber cerrado cortos que dentro de pocos días te llevarás una alegría.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Ago 2009)

Bueno, ahí van dos gráficos, el primero el del Burbuja Confidence Index (BCI), que ya va mostrando poco a poco que en conjunto somos gacelas, está en máximos históricos.

El problema es que es un indicador muy joven y no sabemos cuál es su techo, tenemos la ventaja de que conocemos un suelo bastante fiable, llegó a bajar por debajo de -0,6 en marzo, en plena crisis, por simetría (como dice ahora Tonuel), debería subir algo más antes de abandonar el barco.







Y el otro gráfico muestra el porcentaje de desviación del S&P respecto de su media de 200 sesiones, para que se vea bien claro dónde estamos y lo peligroso que es comprar o vender, estamos muy por encima de la MM200, pero claro, es que habíamos estado muy por debajo.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (3 Ago 2009)

Me han salido bastantes senyales "bullish" a largo plazo (atravesado el EMA200, EMA50 ha cruzado el EMA200, etc.). Alguien esta pensando en reentrar en bolsa para largo (mas de 5 anyos vista). 

Yo estoy contemplando meter algo en el FTSE100 o FTSE250 aunque todavia no me fio, igual deberia esperar a septiembre/octubre por si hay algun otro castanyazo.

Por supuesto no hablo del IBEX, sino de bolsas europeas.


----------



## Deudor (3 Ago 2009)

¿Sabeis cuando suele volver a haber volumen en verano?
¿En la última semana de Agosto, en la primera de septiembre?
Podría ser interesante en el análisis, también.
Para ver hasta cuando es más fácil la manipulación.


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> ¿Sabeis cuando suele volver a haber volumen en verano?
> ¿En la última semana de Agosto, en la primera de septiembre?
> Podría ser interesante en el análisis, también.
> Para ver hasta cuando es más fácil la manipulación.



Todo el mes de agosto suele tener un volumen muy bajo, así que no te compliques con eso, será bajo todo el mes, salvo honrosísimas excepciones, la mayoría de operadores están de vacaciones y no hay que darle más vueltas.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Ago 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> ¿Sabeis cuando suele volver a haber volumen en verano?
> ¿En la última semana de Agosto, en la primera de septiembre?
> Podría ser interesante en el análisis, también.
> Para ver hasta cuando es más fácil la manipulación.



Creo que lo que dice Mulder de primera quincena de agosto alcista tiene que ver con eso, no lo he mirado.

¿Alguno ha probado a poner el mismo gráfico de % de desviación respecto a la MM200 en el Ibex, en vez de en el S&P? 

Edito: ya veo que no, que el volumen es bajo todo agosto.


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Creo que lo que dice Mulder de primera quincena de agosto alcista tiene que ver con eso, no lo he mirado.



No, no tiene absolutamente nada que ver, una cosa es la tendencia y otra el volumen con el que avanza esa tendencia.

Hay que tener en cuenta que una tendencia alcista suele hacerse con poco volumen, mientras que una tendencia bajista si tiene mucho. Los cambios de tendencia de alcista a bajista se hacen con mucho volumen, los cambios de tendencia de bajista a alcista con poco.


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2009)

Volvemos a superar máximos semanales, mensuales y anuales, esto no va a parar aquí, así que toca arrearle a los largos sin miedo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Ago 2009)

Porra a corto plazo, los 11.000 en menos de una hora.


----------



## Speculo (3 Ago 2009)

Buenas. Si el Stoxx pasa los 2675, tenemos 100 puntos de recorrido hacia arriba.
Esto está muy alcista, pero conmigo que no cuenten para entrar si no corrige algo. 

A ver si alguno es tan amable de sacar alguna estadística de las veces que ha pasado esto y comparamos, porque esta subida es de las buenas. Será difícil recortar todo este tramo, sin crisis o con ella.


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Buenas. Si el Stoxx pasa los 2675, tenemos 100 puntos de recorrido hacia arriba.
> Esto está muy alcista, pero conmigo que no cuenten para entrar si no corrige algo.
> 
> A ver si alguno es tan amable de sacar alguna estadística de las veces que ha pasado *esto* y comparamos, porque esta subida es de las buenas. Será difícil recortar todo este tramo, sin crisis o con ella.



Te voy a hacer una pregunta muy interesante 

Define: *esto*


----------



## Chamuca (3 Ago 2009)

Y la Bolsa, sube y sube y sube...

Cuanto lamento no haber comprado unas BBVAS el pasado Marzo.:


----------



## pyn (3 Ago 2009)

Pues ya hemos pasado los 2675...


----------



## Speculo (3 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Te voy a hacer una pregunta muy interesante
> 
> Define: *esto*





Una subida de más de quince días sin correcciones superiores al 1% .
O también, una subida de más del 10% en quince días sin correcciones superiores al 1%.
También hemos tenido una subida de diez días consecutivos, pero esa creo que es más recurrente en el tiempo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Ago 2009)

Por cierto, que mala pinta tiene el gráfico de corto plazo de Repsol, en las últimas 5 sesiones Ibex +5%, Repsol -4%, no le han sentado bien los resultados.

Pongo uno de largo plazo:







Por la noche voy a poner un gráfico del número de valores alcistas y bajistas en WS.

El truco de esta subida es que no llevan gacelas de polizones, por eso sube como sube, que da miedo pensar en meterse, lo suben hasta el límite de la avaricia de la mayoría de las gacelas, cuando empiezan a entrar lo bajan un poco para que cojan miedo y vuelta a empezar.

Cuando quieran que entren las gacelas ya lo pondrán a tiro, con una corrección "maja", un par de bajadas del dos o tres por ciento y una vuelta al alza bien dibujada.

De momento no quieren compañía, arreones al alza y sin correcciones, yo pensaba que esta semana podríamos ver otra cosa pero es más de lo mismo, sí que parece que le está costando llegar a los 11000...

Una buena estrategia para entrar podría ser entrar con muy poco dinero y aumentar la posición a medida que suba, así estás siempre en ganancias o, si baja, te sales con poca pérdida.

Por ejemplo, entrar con un 10%, esperar dos o tres días, meter otro 5-10%..., a medida que tengas más % del capital dentro poner el 50% de la posición con stop por si se da la vuelta de forma brusca que no te "coma" las ganancias en dos días...

Es sólo una idea, que nadie se la tome muy en serio.


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Una subida de más de quince días sin correcciones superiores al 1% .
> O también, una subida de más del 10% en quince días sin correcciones superiores al 1%.
> También hemos tenido una subida de diez días consecutivos, pero esa creo que es más recurrente en el tiempo.



Voy a ver si lo puedo mirar con el histórico del Dow, aparte de esto te pongo los datos del histórico de las posiciones abiertas en el contrato grande del S&P para que hagas un bonito gráfico como el de ayer:


```
fecha           ESPEC:  L       S       COMMR:  L       S       PARTI:  L       S

09/25/07                49304   88989           439839  369363          119547  150340
10/02/07                56469   87551           447274  378192          120240  158240
10/09/07                56973   90087           448137  381284          124684  158424
10/30/07                59918   88472           459961  407372          131497  155531
11/06/07                59083   84224           457848  410516          134240  156431
11/13/07                60017   84380           466655  421306          137871  158856
11/20/07                59684   73530           471104  438568          139003  157693
11/27/07                61096   73135           478161  450233          147138  163027
12/11/07                64330   85626           497748  453455          156698  179696
12/18/07                55753   71664           505215  496112          172064  165257
12/24/07                50842   57678           379253  385210          123100  110307
12/31/07                52531   63958           381889  395203          123034  98293
01/08/08                63562   73222           409882  418974          136293  117542
01/15/08                70848   76991           424411  426892          128538  119914
01/22/08                75526   82555           447659  449989          147984  138626
01/29/08                72435   83731           448543  447064          129901  120084
02/05/08                80016   86909           452306  444482          129284  130215
02/12/08                85307   91607           444033  434548          131864  135047
02/26/08                84113   90344           432946  423487          131895  135122
03/04/08                88308   88771           424669  434720          141382  130869
03/11/08                74195   91364           435325  441596          147575  124135
03/18/08                76674   91803           490597  505373          193956  164052
03/25/08                65835   76271           396826  385022          123896  125263
04/08/08                62916   74766           406337  398322          126619  122783
04/15/08                64979   79458           405338  397684          125266  118440
04/22/08                62977   74440           402575  391776          125809  125145
04/29/08                63430   70047           402926  394557          125485  127237
05/20/08                65748   81692           397953  389869          130843  122983
05/27/08                62694   84986           402678  388334          132636  124687
06/10/08                63699   103598          416947  387894          133273  122427
06/17/08                61518   100015          475733  443543          158757  152451
06/24/08                72064   62616           362989  376201          119103  115339
07/08/08                83565   55034           389745  400857          121931  139349
07/15/08                90310   59905           420239  432643          136249  154249
07/22/08                85062   49407           409724  411764          119591  153206
07/29/08                77845   52207           418776  413579          123739  154573
08/05/08                78519   52147           412985  413403          118737  144691
08/12/08                76904   51268           418716  421652          124532  147232
08/19/08                74983   59911           411509  413892          123382  136071
08/26/08                75985   55806           412412  411232          120567  141926
09/02/08                76137   55326           416344  427474          118381  128062
09/16/08                82471   63729           490101  498591          165093  175344
09/23/08                85939   53740           409540  436413          120942  126269
09/30/08                86923   48691           480391  502665          120580  136538
10/07/08                109426  60737           591913  624581          156254  172276
10/14/08                122168  61311           617778  642702          151361  187295
10/21/08                117066  66987           578965  602224          115714  142534
10/28/08                104977  65046           582224  596468          121173  146860
11/04/08                80648   62269           560372  585992          113926  106684
11/11/08                85727   67863           601106  623419          109881  105432
11/18/08                84638   57957           666185  703623          122358  111601
12/16/08                62684   45970           688420  772840          165625  97919
12/02/08                85247   50913           616266  690295          123532  83836
12/09/08                79556   47620           630523  715084          127795  75171
12/30/08                45663   23373           409852  468057          115383  79467
01/06/09                48218   19701           402782  473012          117179  75466
01/13/09                45854   32978           440944  508109          117927  63637
01/27/09                43758   55732           457398  513954          127227  58697
02/10/09                46405   67303           489427  538229          139283  69583
02/17/09                51310   75417           503224  573930          156682  61869
02/24/09                55352   79118           508089  580536          161395  65182
03/03/09                62140   86472           532797  622945          190533  76053
03/10/09                61935   93267           560335  652468          211846  88381
03/17/09                53752   87321           577653  642856          185765  86993
03/31/09                55098   31117           361732  440783          109215  54145
04/21/09                53589   30438           360904  441256          114020  56819
04/28/09                53943   32767           360465  442059          121605  61187
05/05/09                58792   31872           389270  466402          118791  68579
05/12/09                57665   28641           398160  473248          113173  67109
05/19/09                54691   31371           380897  457462          120285  67040
06/02/09                52427   29331           397740  478882          131822  73776
06/16/09                55276   31924           425947  511217          143420  81501
06/23/09                38777   39131           295406  343254          112081  63879
06/30/09                35939   37778           291456  342863          112834  59588
07/07/09                37607   40955           301382  344959          105398  58474
07/21/09                25497   43568           310404  339518          106815  59630
07/28/09                26626   40588           318674  348710          102185  58188
```


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Una subida de más de quince días sin correcciones superiores al 1% .
> O también, una subida de más del 10% en quince días sin correcciones superiores al 1%.
> También hemos tenido una subida de diez días consecutivos, pero esa creo que es más recurrente en el tiempo.



Te puedo poner uno que indica los días consecutivos de subidas o el número de subidas en los últimos x días, o la diferencia entre días de subidas y bajadas en los últimos x días.

No sé si ponerlo del S&P o del Ibex, yo es que invierto en el Ibex pero miro mucho más el S&P.

Pero días seguidos sin correcciones del x% no lo tengo hecho y ahora no me pongo que se me cuelga el ordenador.

Si quieres alguno dímelo y lo pongo.


----------



## pyn (3 Ago 2009)

Son las 12:30 y llevamos tiempo anclados en los 10930 toca movimiento.


----------



## tonuel (3 Ago 2009)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Me han salido bastantes senyales "bullish" a largo plazo (atravesado el EMA200, EMA50 ha cruzado el EMA200, etc.). *Alguien esta pensando en reentrar en bolsa para largo *(mas de 5 anyos vista).








Saludos :


----------



## pyn (3 Ago 2009)

Así me gusta jejeje.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Ago 2009)

Según ppcc, dentro de 5 años la bolsa estará por las nubes, además sería un ciclo alcista más largo que el anterior, que fue interrumpido por la crisis financiera.

Si lo normal es un ciclo alcista de 7 años, el anterior fue corto y la bajada también (porporcionalidad, Tonuel, recuerda), el próximo ciclo alcista sería más largo de lo normal, así que entrar ahora para mantener 5 años no sería un disparate.

Incluso si comprases dentro de 5 años, pillarías la bolsa al final de la subida por fundamentales, antes de la subida especulativa disparatada que nos llevaría a sabe Dios dónde.

Eso sí, si compras ahora y te comes un -20% en dos meses no te quejes...


----------



## tonuel (3 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Eso sí, si compras ahora y te comes un -20% en dos meses no te quejes...



Donde pone 20% mejor pon 70%...

Seguro que no me quejaré... todo sigue su curso... ya queda menos... :



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (3 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Te puedo poner uno que indica los días consecutivos de subidas o el número de subidas en los últimos x días, o la diferencia entre días de subidas y bajadas en los últimos x días.
> 
> No sé si ponerlo del S&P o del Ibex, yo es que invierto en el Ibex pero miro mucho más el S&P.
> 
> ...



Pongo ahora el gráfico, que como lo tengo hecho ya, sólo tengo que sustituir los datos.
Pero antes de ponerlo, creo que la columna de los particulares no está bien. Doblan en posiciones a los de la primera columna ¿Eso es así?


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pongo ahora el gráfico, que como lo tengo hecho ya, sólo tengo que sustituir los datos.
> Pero antes de ponerlo, creo que la columna de los particulares no está bien. Doblan en posiciones a los de la primera columna ¿Eso es así?



Solo he hecho cut&paste de lo que tengo, si sale así es que es real, está la web que te di si quieres comprobar el dato de esta semana.


----------



## tonuel (3 Ago 2009)

Morgan Stanley dejó de comprar BBVAs el viernes, como les de por darle al botón el cataplof se puede oir muy lejos... 



Saludos


----------



## aksarben (3 Ago 2009)

Fuera de TRE a 35,70€.


----------



## evidente (3 Ago 2009)

qué le pasa al santander que tiene un volúmen transadode 137 millones de títulos, hace días que su volúmenes son extraordinarios!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Ago 2009)

evidente dijo:


> qué le pasa al santander que tiene un volúmen transadode 137 millones de títulos, hace días que su volúmenes son extraordinarios!



Puede que sea por el dividendo.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (3 Ago 2009)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Me han salido bastantes senyales "bullish" a largo plazo (atravesado el EMA200, EMA50 ha cruzado el EMA200, etc.). Alguien esta pensando en reentrar en bolsa para largo (mas de 5 anyos vista).
> 
> Yo estoy contemplando meter algo en el FTSE100 o FTSE250 aunque todavia no me fio, igual deberia esperar a septiembre/octubre por si hay algun otro castanyazo.
> 
> Por supuesto no hablo del IBEX, sino de bolsas europeas.



Si, yo lo estoy pensando sobre todo con el cruce entre 50 y 200, pero sería necesaria una corrección mínima, al menos bajar hasta la 200.

Yo pensaba más en emergentes, Vietnam, India, Brasil (quizá lleva demasiado este año) el FTSE100 al final ten en cuenta que valores dan más peso al índice y si los sectores implicados te convencen.


----------



## tonuel (3 Ago 2009)

evidente dijo:


> qué le pasa al santander que tiene un volúmen transadode 137 millones de títulos, hace días que su volúmenes son extraordinarios!




Son las ratas hamijo... :


Lo he vuelto a hacer...


Corto en BBVA a 11,57€... :o



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (3 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Solo he hecho cut&paste de lo que tengo, si sale así es que es real, está la web que te di si quieres comprobar el dato de esta semana.



Bueno, pongo el gráfico cambiando las columnas de particulares por la de especuladores. No puede ser que esos datos se correspondan con los de los particulares, ni en número de contratos ni en comportamiento, aunque al contrato grande del S&P no accede cualquiera, claro está.
En rojo, los datos del contrato grande del S&P. En verde, los del mini. Los movimientos en el contrato grande son menos bruscos, aunque la tendencia es la misma. Hay que tener en cuenta que los contratos grandes del S&P dejan menos margen a la especulación .
Básicamente, se está alcista en el terreno de los gordos, aunque no cuadra demasiado con la forma de actuar de esta gente... A no ser que estén subiendo los índices sin dar aliento a las gacelas, como ya se ha comentado por aquí hace un rato. En este último caso, yo no me aventuraría mucho a entrar.

​


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (3 Ago 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Si, yo lo estoy pensando sobre todo con el cruce entre 50 y 200, pero sería necesaria una corrección mínima, al menos bajar hasta la 200.
> 
> Yo pensaba más en emergentes, Vietnam, India, Brasil (quizá lleva demasiado este año) el FTSE100 al final ten en cuenta que valores dan más peso al índice y si los sectores implicados te convencen.



Yo tambien estoy pensando que de meterme, al menos esperar a una correccion. Estoy entre el FTSE100 y el FTSE250. Los bancos aqui han sido masacrados, por lo de que recuperarse, le pueden dar un buen empujon a los indices.

Lo haria a traves de un ETF que son mas baratos que los fondos, en concreto esta el ISF.L que es un tracker del FTSE100 y reparte dividendo trimestral.

Peeero en fin, no tengo claro que se haya arreglado la cosa, aunque por otra parte tengo el razonamiento de que hace unos 4-5 meses las bolsas anticipaban un crack bestial, y, por otra parte, que todo ese dinero que no se va a invertir en pisitos (por perspectivas de al menos 2 anyos de bajadas en UK) vaya a la bolsa por lo que le puede dar un buen empujon.

Tambien esta el MFBH del que hablaba ir-...


----------



## tonuel (3 Ago 2009)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Peeero en fin, *no tengo claro que se haya arreglado la cosa*



Ellos tampoco... :




Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> aunque por otra parte tengo el razonamiento de que *hace unos 4-5 meses las bolsas anticipaban un crack bestial*, y, por otra parte,




Empezará en Octubre y se producirá en 2010... será por no repetirlo... :o




Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> que *todo ese dinero que no se va a invertir en pisitos *(por perspectivas de al menos 2 anyos de bajadas en UK) *vaya a la bolsa *por lo que le puede dar un buen empujon.




Gacela..., lee mi firma... 



Saludos


----------



## until (3 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Morgan Stanley dejó de comprar BBVAs el viernes, como les de por darle al botón el cataplof se puede oir muy lejos...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Pregunta de novato, se puede saber lo que compran las inversoras tipo Morgan Stanley, J.P. Morgan, Goldamn, Citi, etc

Gracias.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (3 Ago 2009)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Yo tambien estoy pensando que de meterme, al menos esperar a una correccion. Estoy entre el FTSE100 y el FTSE250. Los bancos aqui han sido masacrados, por lo de que recuperarse, le pueden dar un buen empujon a los indices.
> 
> Lo haria a traves de un ETF que son mas baratos que los fondos, en concreto esta el ISF.L que es un tracker del FTSE100 y reparte dividendo trimestral.
> 
> ...



Buen ETF horquilla no muy amplia.

Lo jodido es que algunos indices cómo quien no quiere la cosa ya están en nivles del 2007 échale un ojo al HANG SENG o al KOSPI. Quizá demasiado para la situación actual.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (3 Ago 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Buen ETF horquilla no muy amplia.
> 
> Lo jodido es que algunos indices cómo quien no quiere la cosa ya están en nivles del 2007 échale un ojo al HANG SENG o al KOSPI.



Ya estoy en el Hang Seng . Quiero diversificar con cosas mas "estables".


----------



## Hank Scorpio (3 Ago 2009)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Ya estoy en el Hang Seng . Quiero diversificar con cosas mas "estables".



Enhorabuena, sobretodo si has pillado el 100% que se van a hacer dentro de poco desde mínimos.

Yo estoy en en RTSI (prácticamente ligado de forma completa a gas, petroleo y materias primas) 

Vives en GB no, pone eso al menos? Más que nada por el cambio ya que te supondría un quebradero de cabeza menos a cubrir (si operas de esa forma) el ir al FTSE.

Que conste que estabilidad hoy en día casi es mejor asociarla a HK que a GB en el sector bancario se sabe algo de algún banco en problemas o que los tuvo?


----------



## Speculo (3 Ago 2009)

Mulder, dos preguntas:

1.- ¿Por qué para tí Grandes especuladores son las cifras que se reportan en la columna "Nonreportable Positions"? En el caso del contrato grande del S&P, donde un punto suponen 250$ esos datos se corresponden más con inversores pequeños.
2.- ¿Crees que sería más fiable para comparar en el gráfico de contado las posiciones sólo de contratos de futuros, sin combinarlos con las opciones? ¿No se desvirtúa el resultado final?


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Ago 2009)

O___O Tonuel ¿has cerrado tus cortos?... no me lo creo, bueno si... pero no me lo creo .

Osea... ¿qué este foro es ahora BULL? No me lo creo... jaja aunque me conviene ^__^!.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Mulder, dos preguntas:
> 
> 1.- ¿Por qué para tí Grandes especuladores son las cifras que se reportan en la columna "Nonreportable Positions"? En el caso del contrato grande del S&P, donde un punto suponen 250$ esos datos se corresponden más con inversores pequeños.
> 2.- ¿Crees que sería más fiable para comparar en el gráfico de contado las posiciones sólo de contratos de futuros, sin combinarlos con las opciones? ¿No se desvirtúa el resultado final?



Ummm ¿dices que estoy poniendo datos de particulares en el de especuladores? eso debe ser un error del programa mio que baja los datos, lo curioso es que se procesan igual el mini-S&P que el S&P grande, no lo entiendo pero voy a revisarlo.

Yo uso solo el de contratos de futuros sin opciones o eso creo también 

Lo revisaré todo a ver si me estoy equivocando en algo, la verdad es que el programa que me baja estos datos lo hice en el 2007 y ya no lo he vuelto a tocar más, si ellos han cambiado el formato yo no me he dado cuenta porque hasta el momento nada me hacía pensar que fuera erróneo.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (3 Ago 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Enhorabuena, sobretodo si has pillado el 100% que se van a hacer dentro de poco desde mínimos.
> 
> Yo estoy en en RTSI (prácticamente ligado de forma completa a gas, petroleo y materias primas)
> 
> ...



Vivo en UK, asi que no tengo que cambiar. 

Efectivamente, casi es mas fiable HK que GB, eso pense cuando me meti en el Hang Seng a 10 o 20 anyos vista.

Pero tampoco quiero tener todos los huevos en la misma cesta. Quiero tener algo en Europa. Algun tracker del DAX aleman tampoco estaria mal, pero bueno desde aqui mas facil el FTSE.

Los bancos de UK estan tando un buen repunte, tengo algo en Barclays pillado cuando estaba bien bajo y esta dando muy buen rendimiento y tengo buenas perspectivas..


----------



## carvil (3 Ago 2009)

Buenos mediodias  



A las 16:00



Prior Consensus Range Consensus

ISM Mfg Index - Level 44.8 46.5 44.1 to 49.0 


Construction Spending -0.9 % -0.5 % -2.0 % to -0.1



Salu2


----------



## Speculo (3 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ummm ¿dices que estoy poniendo datos de particulares en el de especuladores? eso debe ser un error del programa mio que baja los datos, lo curioso es que se procesan igual el mini-S&P que el S&P grande, no lo entiendo pero voy a revisarlo.
> 
> Yo uso solo el de contratos de futuros sin opciones o eso creo también
> 
> Lo revisaré todo a ver si me estoy equivocando en algo, la verdad es que el programa que me baja estos datos lo hice en el 2007 y ya no lo he vuelto a tocar más, si ellos han cambiado el formato yo no me he dado cuenta porque hasta el momento nada me hacía pensar que fuera erróneo.



No, no... Los datos los sacas bien. Me he explicado mal.
En primer lugar, por lo que he visto, utilizas el cuadro combinado de futuros con opciones. 
Lo que pregunto es que no entiendo por qué utilizas la columna "Nonreportable Positions" como la correspondiente a "Grandes Especuladores".
Por el volumen de contratos, es imposible que esa columna corresponda a los particulares en el contrato grande. Y al revés con el mini. 
La verdad es que tampoco entiendo qué quieren decir con "Nonreportable".


----------



## carvil (3 Ago 2009)

Wataru estuve mirando lo que me comentaste.


Se hará en dos fases una oferta primaria y otra secundaria


Ya está registrado en la CVM

Código CVM : 20532
Razão Social : BCO SANTANDER (BRASIL) S.A.
CNPJ : 90.400.888/0001-42


Me parece interesante si se puede ir a la secundaria


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No, no... Los datos los sacas bien. Me he explicado mal.
> En primer lugar, por lo que he visto, utilizas el cuadro combinado de futuros con opciones.
> Lo que pregunto es que no entiendo por qué utilizas la columna "Nonreportable Positions" como la correspondiente a "Grandes Especuladores".
> Por el volumen de contratos, es imposible que esa columna corresponda a los particulares en el contrato grande. Y al revés con el mini.
> La verdad es que tampoco entiendo qué quieren decir con "Nonreportable".



Lo de non-reportable han de ser particulares si no recuerdo mal, porque son los únicos que no están obligados a decir a la autoridad que posiciones llevan abiertas en contratos de futuros.

Puede que no todo sean particulares, pero si debe ser la mayoría de contratos.


----------



## rosonero (3 Ago 2009)

Ya que Tonuel no está por la labor, lo diré yo. 
Ahora, cuando nadie se lo espera, porque no un bonito Lunes Negro 

Pd. Voy a buscar algo para ponerme largo que es primer día de mes.


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Ago 2009)

Carvil, lo voy a mirar en profundidad, porque creo que es una buena oportunidad. 

¿A qué te refieres con lo de secundaria?

Un saludo


----------



## carvil (3 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Carvil, lo voy a mirar en profundidad, porque creo que es una buena oportunidad.
> 
> ¿A qué te refieres con lo de secundaria?
> 
> Un saludo




Haran 2 ampliaciones de capital en dos fases. Lo que no sé, es si en la segunda tendrá acceso los no residentes

Lo ideal seria entrar en la segunda, pero me parece muy interesante, las perspectivas son buenas.


Salu2


----------



## pyn (3 Ago 2009)

Me parto con el ibex ahora en rojo...


----------



## tonuel (3 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> O___O Tonuel ¿has cerrado tus cortos?... no me lo creo, bueno si... pero no me lo creo .
> 
> Osea... ¿qué este foro es ahora BULL? No me lo creo... jaja aunque me conviene ^__^!.
> 
> Un saludo




He cambiado de estrategia... Ahora voy sólo corto en BBVA... si pasa de los 12,10€ hasta luego Lucas... 


Tiene que corregir... o no...



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Ago 2009)

pasaba por aqui a saludar, y a recoger mis owned.... (lo hice hace 15 dias) pero ya no encuentro el post
saludos a todos


pero los 6000 los veremos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> He cambiado de estrategia... Ahora voy sólo corto en BBVA... si pasa de los 12,10€ hasta luego Lucas...
> 
> Tiene que corregir... o no...
> 
> Saludos



Hola Tonuel, la decisión de cerrar posiciones no habrá sido fácil, así que enhorabuena por tomarla (te equivoques o no), y espero que te salga bien. Mirando el gráfico del BBVA, el 8 de septiembre, se junta la línea de tendencia bajista de toda la bajada, con el retroceso del 50%fibo en 12,35€, además coincide con el máximo que marcó en octubre del año pasado. Te dejo el dato, por si te sirve para algo en tus decisiones...

Saludos... y felices vacaciones! 

PD: Hola Azkuna, tranquilo que esto es la OndaB que te comenté hace tiempo, yo creo que nos iremos al 12500 para caer 9000K puntos, así que mejor, nos pondremos cortos desde más arriba...


----------



## tonuel (3 Ago 2009)

Estoy del "mucho mejor de lo esperado" hasta la moña... :o


Paciencia tonuel...


Bueno gacelas, déjenmelo bonito al cierre... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (3 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola Tonuel, la decisión de cerrar posiciones no habrá sido fácil, así que enhorabuena por tomarla (te equivoques o no), y espero que te salga bien. Mirando el gráfico del BBVA, el 8 de septiembre, se junta la línea de tendencia bajista de toda la bajada, con el retroceso del 50%fibo en 12,35€, además coincide con el máximo que marcó en octubre del año pasado. Te dejo el dato, por si te sirve para algo en tus decisiones...
> 
> Saludos... y felices vacaciones!




Me sirve de poco... yo es que miro los precios y le doy al botón... pero gracias... :o


Aunque pensándolo mejor... por ser usted voy a dejar el stop en los 13€...




Saludos y felices vacaciones...


----------



## tonuel (3 Ago 2009)

sorry..., me voy ya... :



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (3 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Estoy del "mucho mejor de lo esperado" hasta la moña... :o
> 
> 
> Paciencia tonuel...
> ...



Si por cada dato de estos echaran a la puta calle a diez analistas de la casa que ha hecho mal la predicción, a día de hoy ya no quedaba ni uno solo con trabajo.


----------



## Kujire (3 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News ... ISM*

Buenos Vacaciones a tod@s!



> ISM de Directores MUCHO mejor de lo esperado
> 
> Ventas de Coches de Julio Mejor de lo esperado
> 
> ...



:Asalto al Tren de los 1000:


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Ago 2009)

kujire, has visto el dollar?

fijate cuando tenia este valor.... retrocede.... retrocede.... y estamos mas arriba ya...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Ago 2009)

Hemos tocado el *1000,5* en el mini-S&P... :

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (3 Ago 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> kujire, has visto el dollar?
> 
> fijate cuando tenia este valor.... retrocede.... retrocede.... y estamos mas arriba ya...



Sip, el juego está cambiando... es lo bonito de esto. El dolar refleja un entorno inflacionista, ... cambió la semana pasada, era normal lo esperábamos.

PD: Por cierto, en este nivel tenemos dinamita de la buena, vamos a pasarlo pero nos va a costar, ...tranquilos tod@s, es Agosto así que piénsenselo bien antes de vender/comprar


----------



## Speculo (3 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hemos tocado el *1000,5* en el mini-S&P... :
> 
> Saludos...



Eso es en CFDs. En contado no ha pasado de 999.65 .
Ya saldrá Kujire por aquí contándonos lo de los aplausos cuando eso pase ...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Ago 2009)

Hasta el infinito y mas alla!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Sip, el juego está cambiando... es lo bonito de esto. El dolar refleja un entorno inflacionista, ... cambió la semana pasada, era normal lo esperábamos.
> 
> PD: Por cierto, en este nivel tenemos dinamita de la buena, vamos a pasarlo pero nos va a costar, ...tranquilos tod@s, es Agosto así que piénsenselo bien antes de vender/comprar



de momento, the road to LEAP junio 2009...

por recordar, decian 2a1 e inflacion en USA de 2 digitos en 2010


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Ago 2009)

Sobre la cuestión de invertir ahora a 5 años vista...

He confeccionado este gráfico, muestra la evolución del S&P desde 1950, en verde aquellos momentos en los que meterse en bolsa supondría estar en ganancias 5 años después, en rojo aquellos momentos en que meterse en bolsa supondría estar en pérdidas 5 años después.

Ojo a cómo he definido "estar en pérdidas" o "estar en ganancias", he supuesto un coste de oportunidad o interés libre de riesgo del 4% anual, es decir, que en cinco años la bolsa tiene que subir 1,04 elevado a 5, es decir un 21,66% para poder considerar que no "estás en pérdidas".

En el gráfico de abajo se ve más claro, las zonas de "ganancias" son las que están por encima del 1, y supondría que cinco años después la bolsa ha subido como mínimo un 21,66%, si sube eso estás como si hubieses metido tu dinero a plazo fijo al 4% durante los 5 años, si sube más (estar por encima del 1 en el gráfico) se supone que "has ganado" algo.








Se observa que para ganar algo basta con no meter la pata y comprar sólo en suelos de largo plazo. Es de destacar lo jodido que lo hemos tenido las nuevas generaciones de bolsistas, pocas oportunidades de comprar a buenos precios hemos tenido, parece que se repite el mismo patrón que en los años 70, lo que vino después con el desarrollo de la biotecnología, los nuevos materiales, la informática..., se ve en el gráfico..., eso sí, parece como si todavía faltase otro suelo de largo plazo antes de una subida como la de los años 80 y 90, pero nunca se sabe.


----------



## Kujire (3 Ago 2009)

Por eso digo lo de la tranquilidad, tenemos dinamita de la buena en este nivel, de momento ...tod@s expectantes:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Ago 2009)

Yo he vendido las Acciona que compre estos dias en 84 soltadas en 89.
Voy a ir cojiendo plusvalias,no me vaya a pillar el señor oso con las rebajas.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Ago 2009)

Grifols la han mamoneado para cargar sobre los 12,60 y asustar a las gacelas,pongo mi picha en el fuego que este mes llega a los 13,6 si los pasa o no ya lo veremos,voy cargadito cargadito.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo de non-reportable han de ser particulares si no recuerdo mal, porque son los únicos que no están obligados a decir a la autoridad que posiciones llevan abiertas en contratos de futuros.
> 
> Puede que no todo sean particulares, pero si debe ser la mayoría de contratos.



En interdin los nuevos CFD del stk50 solo se ve una posicion y no permiten muchos posiciones bajistas,estoy por meterle unos largos en Volkswagen si baja de 250.


----------



## rosonero (3 Ago 2009)

DONG DONG DONG DONG

Los 1000 ya están aquí


----------



## Kujire (3 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

TICK Official Burbuja.info Touch UP

Dow	9,277.57 +105.96 (1.16%)
S&P * 1,000.16 * +12.68 (1.28%)
Nasdaq	2,000.06 +21.56 (1.09%)


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2009)

Bueno señores, ya lo decía ayer, hasta el infinito y mucho más 

edito: Ahora que lo hemos conseguido, lo interesante sería que cerraran por encima.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno señores, ya lo decía ayer, hasta el infinito y mucho más



Será más difícil pasar el 1013-14 que el 1000... 

Saludos...

Edito: Creo que ahí acabará la onda1 de C de B (qué lío! ), buen momento para ponerse corto a corto plazo, con objetivo 940-950...


----------



## Kujire (3 Ago 2009)

Wataru_, con respecto a tu compra en US, yo la veo bien, ha estado desarrollando un movimiento muy majo, en la actualidad tiene una pequeña piedra en 9$.

Sin embargo, tiene un pequeño problema, los insiders están vendiendo en 8.2x. Lo normal es que sepan que está bastante arriba y preveen que pueda bajar algo en los próximos días... 

Sabiendo que tiene pendiente de confirmar unos costes importantes que pueden impactar en sus cuentas relativamente, creo que has de empezar a vigilarla.


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Wataru_, con respecto a tu compra en US, yo la veo bien, ha estado desarrollando un movimiento muy majo, en la actualidad tiene una pequeña piedra en 9$.
> 
> Sin embargo, tiene un pequeño problema, los insiders están vendiendo en 8.2x. Lo normal es que sepan que está bastante arriba y preveen que pueda bajar algo en los próximos días...
> 
> Sabiendo que tiene pendiente de confirmar unos costes importantes que pueden impactar en sus cuentas relativamente, creo que has de empezar a vigilarla.



Gracias Kujire ^^

Mañana son las cuentas del 2º Q y a mediados de Agosto tienen cita con la FDA, no recuerdo el que level era... 

Lo de los insiders no me ha gustado nada de nada, ya que ellos se supone que saben como van a salir los resultados, aunque no me preocupa especialmente porque ya hemos visto como durante todo el rally han estado vendiendo... puede significar algo o no...

De momento tengo 300 y no van a ser ampliables y si baja de 8 las largo...
Gracias Apetona ^___^


----------



## Kujire (3 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Gracias Kujire ^^
> 
> Mañana son las cuentas del 2º Q y a mediados de Agosto tienen cita con la FDA, no recuerdo el que level era...
> 
> ...



Lo he revisado, y no creo que sea significativa esa venta (400accs de momento, pecata minuta), atento estos días si pasa de 9.5$ tendría objetivo en 11$ ahí sería el nivel de bajarse, y celebrar si no pasa que no pierda los 9$ sería muy buena señal.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Ago 2009)

No entiendo como podéis celebrar los 1000 puntos..., ¿acaso no veis que hay cortos ahí fuera que están sufriendo...?

¿Aquí queda alguien corto?


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Ago 2009)

: Nuestro indicador de sentimiento Bear... particular del foro... nos ha fallado. Tengan cuidado... jaja

Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ago 2009)

Bueno, hoy no, pero mañana tocaremos los 11.000 en el IBEX.
Esperemos que entre Pepon al hilo para celebrarlo y que todos le rindamos pleitesía.


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bueno, hoy no, pero mañana tocaremos los 11.000 en el IBEX.
> Esperemos que entre Pepon al hilo para celebrarlo y que todos le rindamos pleitesía.



Pecata... es un Guru mal educado... yo prometo no escupirle... pero nada más .

Un saludo

PD: Es coña en...


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pecata... es un Guru mal educado... yo prometo no escupirle... pero nada más .
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> PD: Es coña en...



Wataru... reconoce que tampoco le dimos una cálida bienvenida... era un momento de exaltación del movimiento bajista, y que nos viniera un tipo presumiendo de plusvalías y hablando de los 11.000 nos sonó a fantasmada, pero al final, mira, estamos a un pasito.


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Wataru... reconoce que tampoco le dimos una cálida bienvenida... era un momento de exaltación del movimiento bajista, y que nos viniera un tipo presumiendo de plusvalías y hablando de los 11.000 nos sonó a fantasmada, pero al final, mira, estamos a un pasito.



No es eso... a mi nunca me han importado las posiciones de cada cual... en el buen sentido aclaro... a ese le tengo un poco de manía porque meses antes de presentarse, en El economista había uno diciendo chorradas con su mismo nick.

Y sinceramente poco aporta una persona que dice un número al azar... que explique algo más... luego ya empezó a comunicarse un poco más y ya desde ahí, mi opinión mejoró un poco... pero no deja de ser uno más.

Un saludo ^__^


----------



## Speculo (3 Ago 2009)

Se sigue palpando la intranquilidad...


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ago 2009)

Vaya, parece que perdemos fuelle antes del cierre...


----------



## tonuel (3 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Edito: Creo que ahí acabará la onda1 de C de B (qué lío! ), buen momento para ponerse corto a corto plazo, con objetivo 940-950...




De lio nada... es el camino hacia el guano... :



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (3 Ago 2009)

Pues nada, como no hay lunes negro voy a volver a los clásicos largos en el SAN, 1000 x 10.04 y esperar que sigamos, medio, o todo el agosto up .

Pd. A ver como va en la robasta


----------



## tonuel (3 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 13466
> 
> 
> Se sigue palpando la intranquilidad...




Tranquilo..., hasta que no cierre los cortos al BBVA ésto no se desploma... 



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Tranquilo..., hasta que no cierre los cortos al BBVA ésto no se desploma...



¿Pero tu no te ibas? 
¿No estabas de vacaciones?


----------



## rosonero (3 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vaya, parece que perdemos fuelle antes del cierre...



No me seas ..... y vuelve a los largos del SAN. A mi me ha costado volver pero si Tonuel ha sido capaz de salirse de sus cortos todo es posible.

Por cierto, tus Acciona viento en popa, ¿te queda mucho para salirte sin pérdidas?


----------



## tonuel (3 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Pero tu no te ibas?
> ¿No estabas de vacaciones?



He entrado a ver el cierre... pero ya me voy... 



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> No me seas ..... y vuelve a los largos del SAN. A mi me ha costado volver pero si Tonuel ha sido capaz de salirse de sus cortos todo es posible.
> 
> Por cierto, tus Acciona viento en popa, ¿te queda mucho para salirte sin pérdidas?



Hola roso,

Es que llevo desde los 8,00 del SAN pensando que ya es tarde... y mira todo lo que me estoy perdiendo.

Las ANA las compre a 94, aunque desde entonces cobré un dividendo de 1,xx por acción... en realidad, las mantengo por cabezota... y porque me da miedo meterme en el SAN de nuevo. Seguro que ahora baja.

¿Tu no estabas bajista?


----------



## tonuel (3 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> No me seas ..... y vuelve a los largos del SAN. A mi me ha costado volver pero si Tonuel ha sido capaz de salirse de sus cortos todo es posible.



Como se pongan tontos los vuelvo a abrir... 



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> He entrado a ver el cierre... pero ya me voy...



No te tortures... y disfruta de las vacaciones.


----------



## rosonero (3 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola roso,
> 
> Es que llevo desde los 8,00 del SAN pensando que ya es tarde... y mira todo lo que me estoy perdiendo.
> 
> ...



Sí, por eso me he puesto largo


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Sí, por eso me he puesto largo



Vaya, ¿no te tiembla la mano al meter largos cuando tu quieres cortos realmente?


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya, ¿no te tiembla la mano al meter largos cuando tu quieres cortos realmente?



Pero si eso es justo lo que mejor funciona, si yo hubiera hecho lo contrario a lo que he hecho en la mayoría de los casos, me habría ido mucho mejor...


----------



## rosonero (3 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya, ¿no te tiembla la mano al meter largos cuando tu quieres cortos realmente?



Lo que yo quiera y lo que la economía real nos dice parece que poco importa, así que, ¡¡¡ viva la esquizofrenia bursátil !!!.

Mulder, ¿ No me estarás utilizando como muestra de sentimiento gaceleril para tus estrategias bursátiles? ;-)


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pero si eso es justo lo que mejor funciona, si yo hubiera hecho lo contrario a lo que he hecho en la mayoría de los casos, me habría ido mucho mejor...



Yo ahora no puedo decir lo mismo, pero la verdad es que el secreto está en analizar a largo plazo y no analizar el corto ni el intradía más allá de máximos y mínimos diarios.

Si la mayor parte de las veces que he entrado al mercado lo hubiera hecho en la dirección opuesta también habría acertado, pero quien lo iba a decir.


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2009)

El S&P contado quiere volver al ataque de los 1000.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Ago 2009)

No parece que suba mucho el volumen cada vez que tocamos los 1000 puntos, casi parece que baja, aunque no me fio mucho de los datos de volumen intradía que aparecen en yahoo.

¿Cómo va el índice papelón?


----------



## Kujire (3 Ago 2009)

Ha repuntado un poquito, pero no de forma significativa, ... todo parece indicar que esta subida no va a llegar lejos de momento...


----------



## evidente (3 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> He entrado a ver el cierre... pero ya me voy...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



jejeje...feliz vacaciones Tonuel


----------



## Speculo (3 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ha repuntado un poquito, pero no de forma significativa, ... todo parece indicar que esta subida no va a llegar lejos de momento...



¿Qué subida? Especifiquemos un poco, por favor, que aquí hay gente sensible ...
¿Te refieres a la subida de hace media hora, a la subida de hoy o a la subida desde el 13 de julio?


----------



## Speculo (3 Ago 2009)

Y Cárpatos con lo suyo...



> _Ojo porque ahora sí que las compras de las instituciones son importantes y por supuesto muy por encima de las ventas. Esta es una señal confirmatoria alcista muy importante que reafirma la tendencia alcista de medio plazo.
> 
> En cuando a los comentarios del mundillo, estamos en plena zona de toma de beneficios para muchos que va desde 1000 a 1010 del mini más o menos. No obstante volverán a entrar más abajo o si se supera el 1010, porque realmente nadie va a dejar de ser alcista salvo que se pierda el 950 que es por donde parece que andan los stops._



Las instituciones se ponen a comprar y los del mundillo a vender. O alguien se pone a vender, no sé quién, porque yo debo ser de los del mundillo, que espera entrar más abajo, no volver, porque no he entrado, pero sí empezar a entrar.
Y alguno sí que está dejando ya de ser alcista. Yo no, yo era bajista hasta que ví cómo les metían a los pobres osos unas leches que para qué. Ahora estoy alcista, aunque sólo meto algún corto en las alturas y me saco unos puntos para ir recuperando. Espero comprar algunos contratos a medio plazo, si estos del mundillo dejan que me meta, claro.

Yo cada vez que leo a Cárpatos me entero de menos. Y eso que hace ya tiempo que no saca el Claudia Trend Indez ese, que entonces ya no te digo ná ...


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Ago 2009)

Es que el pobre no da una... yo hace tiempo que no lo leo... porque la verdad, es que no es de ayuda.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ahora estoy alcista, aunque sólo meto algún corto en las alturas y me saco unos puntos para ir recuperando. Espero comprar algunos contratos a medio plazo, si estos del mundillo dejan que me meta, claro.
> 
> Yo cada vez que leo a Cárpatos me entero de menos. Y eso que hace ya tiempo que no saca el Claudia Trend Indez ese, que entonces ya no te digo ná ...



¿como se puede ser alcista y ponerse corto? eso es lo que me ha pasado a mi durante todo el mes de julio y los resultados prefiero no comentarlos. Por otra parte leyendo a Cárpatos cada día entiendo más pero debe ser deformación profesional 

Su índice lo sigue sacando todos los días y hoy también lo ha hecho, yo no lo sigo pero si está a mi favor mejor. Y para terminar diré una cosa, lo que hay que hacer estos días es meterse en un máximo y dejarse llevar, si tienes miedo entra al segundo intento pero quedarse fuera o ponerse corto con la que cae es menos aconsejable que entrar en un máximo y aguantar unos puntos en contra, no habrá corrección en breve de ningún tipo hasta el final de la segunda semana de agosto y por esas fechas estaremos hablando de que si es la 'semana de vencimiento' y tal.

Mientras todas las gacelas se habrán autoconvencido de que esto no baja ni a tiros y empezarán a entrar largos porque los leoncios por fín empiezan a ponérselo fácil en los gráficos tras haber palmado un potosí en cortos intradía.


----------



## carvil (3 Ago 2009)

Perforado la resistencia 999 en el E-mini

Siguiente resistencia en 1006 en SPX


Salu2


----------



## Kujire (3 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Qué subida? Especifiquemos un poco, por favor, que aquí hay gente sensible ...
> ¿Te refieres a la subida de hace media hora, a la subida de hoy o a la subida desde el 13 de julio?



jiji ... me refiero a hoy, no va a pasar nada porque lleguemos a 1000 o a 500. Lo que vemos son los ñús, o mejor dicho la humareda que producen en la sabana cuando avanzan en busca de brotes verdes.

Los cocos no están por la labor de seguir manteniendo, dado que consideran que es la hora de hacer un poco de cash out, sin embargo no nos dejan reducir dado que los ñus están emtrando, así que no creo que lo pongan fácil para entrar ahora. Los ñús son numerosos y recuerden que son tontos, pero su maquinaria es efectiva y constante poco a poco las gacelas los seguirán.

Ante todo paciencia, si no están dentro pues dediquen este tiempo a descansar, esto se va a poner muuuy dificil así que si no quieren sustos, mejor esperar fuera, ya habrá tiempo para comprar:


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Ago 2009)

desde el curro

Stokasticos en sobreventa.A ver a donde llega

Vaya dias de surfear que me pierdo.Ains!!

Dji 94XX mas cerca
Saludos


----------



## carvil (3 Ago 2009)

*"(US) White House Press Sec: There is no doubt "several hundred thousand" more jobs will be lost in US economy - Unemployment rate will continue to increase"

Details
*


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> jiji ... me refiero a hoy, no va a pasar nada porque lleguemos a 1000 o a 500. Lo que vemos son los ñús, o mejor dicho la humareda que producen en la sabana cuando avanzan en busca de brotes verdes.
> 
> Los cocos no están por la labor de seguir manteniendo, dado que consideran que es la hora de hacer un poco de cash out, sin embargo no nos dejan reducir dado que los ñus están emtrando, así que no creo que lo pongan fácil para entrar ahora. Los ñús son numerosos y recuerden que son tontos, pero su maquinaria es efectiva y constante poco a poco las gacelas los seguirán.
> 
> Ante todo paciencia, si no están dentro pues dediquen este tiempo a descansar, esto se va a poner muuuy dificil así que si no quieren sustos, mejor esperar fuera, ya habrá tiempo para comprar:



Kujire y sus historias del libro de la selva...

¿Estos ñus son los fondos que ven que se cierra el semestre en +10 y ellos se quedan en -2 y les retira el dinero todo el mundo?

Bueno, ya tenemos ñus, gacelas, cocos, leones...

A ver si me compro un diccionario kujire-gacela/gacela-kujire para solucionar las dudas.

Por cierto, el viernes, además de bajar la confianza de las manos fuertes, ya se notó que las gacelas se animaban un poquito más.


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Kujire y sus historias del libro de la selva...
> 
> ¿Estos ñus son los fondos que ven que se cierra el semestre en +10 y ellos se quedan en -2 y les retira el dinero todo el mundo?
> 
> ...



Si te lo compras escanealo que está la cosa mu mala... jaja y hace falta la verdad...


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Si te lo compras escanealo que está la cosa mu mala... jaja y hace falta la verdad...



¿Tampoco visteis el libro de la selva?

Kuuujiiiireeee!! 
Que arranque la hora cinefila!!


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Si te lo compras escanealo que está la cosa mu mala... jaja y hace falta la verdad...



Con lo fácil que sería ponerlo en la FAQ:

Clasificación de especies de la selva bolsística según Kujire:

cocos: Goldman, la mano de dios y otros bancos 'demasiado-grandes-para-caer' norteamericanos.
ñus: Fondos de pensiones, fondos de inversión, bancos, en una palabra institucionales.
leones: hedge funds, market makers == grandes especuladores
gacelas: tu, yo y cualquiera que escriba en este foro y se dedique a la bolsa exceptuando a pepon26 

edito: me dejo a una subespecie: monos --> analistos y prensa económica en general


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Ago 2009)

Los anglos incluyen tambien a los cerdos y los corderos en la fauna bolseril.

Yo me pido cerdo!!

Edito:
No se si le dara tiempo a hacer nuevo maximo antes de que el stokastico llegue a sobrecompra


----------



## Kujire (3 Ago 2009)

Ya veo, que sea por aclamación popular:

Leccion n.1 Aprende del Oso, y no te fies del Mono(=Analisto)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ls0z-ZE47So&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ls0z-ZE47So&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Ago 2009)

Ya se ha girado.
DJI se ha quedado a 10p

Edito:
Empenton repentino y practicamente doble techo!!


----------



## Speculo (3 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿como se puede ser alcista y ponerse corto? eso es lo que me ha pasado a mi durante todo el mes de julio y los resultados prefiero no comentarlos. Por otra parte leyendo a Cárpatos cada día entiendo más pero debe ser deformación profesional
> 
> Su índice lo sigue sacando todos los días y hoy también lo ha hecho, yo no lo sigo pero si está a mi favor mejor. Y para terminar diré una cosa, lo que hay que hacer estos días es meterse en un máximo y dejarse llevar, si tienes miedo entra al segundo intento pero quedarse fuera o ponerse corto con la que cae es menos aconsejable que entrar en un máximo y aguantar unos puntos en contra, no habrá corrección en breve de ningún tipo hasta el final de la segunda semana de agosto y por esas fechas estaremos hablando de que si es la 'semana de vencimiento' y tal.
> 
> Mientras todas las gacelas se habrán autoconvencido de que esto no baja ni a tiros y empezarán a entrar largos porque los leoncios por fín empiezan a ponérselo fácil en los gráficos tras haber palmado un potosí en cortos intradía.



Yo es que no opero así. Lo siento. Yo en resistencias no compro jamás. llevo más de una década jugándome parte de mi patrimonio en la Bolsa y nunca he comprado en resistencias. Yo, en una tendencia alcista, espero recortes que me permitan hacer dos cosas: Una, aumentar mi posición o Dos, entrar al mercado. Lo de entrar en un máximo no lo he hecho jamás ni lo pienso hacer ahora. Cuando el índice recorte, entraré. Si no recorta, pues me perderé el porcentaje que sea, pero estaré tranquilo.

Otra cosa es el intradía. Ahí sí que entro en máximos, en mínimos, busco giros y tiro monedas al aire. Una operación intradía con un stop de siete o diez puntos de pérdidas me permiten hacer este tipo de cosas y quedarme más tranquilo que un ocho. Por eso ahora me pongo corto, porque funciona. Esperas la formación de una vela blanca de cierta envergadura, procuras entrar en su parte más alta y dejas que la siguiente corrija lo andado por la primera. Unas veces son 5 puntos y otras veinte, pero desde hace una semana viene funcionando la mar de bien.

Qué quieres que haga. Ya soy perro viejo y no cambio de costumbres con facilidad.


----------



## tonuel (3 Ago 2009)

Joder... mira que he metido cortos y no he sacado plusvalias en ninguno... sólo a largos... 



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Ago 2009)

Speculo
Secundo 100% tu tesis.
Comprado en los soportes y vendido en las resistencias.


----------



## tonuel (3 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Otra cosa es el intradía. Ahí sí que entro en máximos, en mínimos, busco giros y tiro monedas al aire. Una operación intradía con un stop de siete o diez puntos de pérdidas me permiten hacer este tipo de cosas y quedarme más tranquilo que un ocho. Por eso ahora me pongo corto, porque funciona. Esperas la formación de una vela blanca de cierta envergadura, procuras entrar en su parte más alta y dejas que la siguiente corrija lo andado por la primera. Unas veces son 5 puntos y otras veinte, pero desde hace una semana viene funcionando la mar de bien.
> 
> Qué quieres que haga. Ya soy perro viejo y no cambio de costumbres con facilidad.




En cuento entienda lo que quieres decir te sigo... 


Por cierto...


*MARTES NEGRO...*


Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Ago 2009)

Habeis pulsado la tecla roja?

Cae con algo de volumen.

Edito:
Stokasticos de nuevo en sobreventa


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Yo es que no opero así. Lo siento. Yo en resistencias no compro jamás. llevo más de una década jugándome parte de mi patrimonio en la Bolsa y nunca he comprado en resistencias. Yo, en una tendencia alcista, espero recortes que me permitan hacer dos cosas: Una, aumentar mi posición o Dos, entrar al mercado. Lo de entrar en un máximo no lo he hecho jamás ni lo pienso hacer ahora. Cuando el índice recorte, entraré. Si no recorta, pues me perderé el porcentaje que sea, pero estaré tranquilo.
> 
> Otra cosa es el intradía. Ahí sí que entro en máximos, en mínimos, busco giros y tiro monedas al aire. Una operación intradía con un stop de siete o diez puntos de pérdidas me permiten hacer este tipo de cosas y quedarme más tranquilo que un ocho. Por eso ahora me pongo corto, porque funciona. Esperas la formación de una vela blanca de cierta envergadura, procuras entrar en su parte más alta y dejas que la siguiente corrija lo andado por la primera. Unas veces son 5 puntos y otras veinte, pero desde hace una semana viene funcionando la mar de bien.
> 
> Qué quieres que haga. Ya soy perro viejo y no cambio de costumbres con facilidad.



El sistema no será malo pero que hagas eso denota cierta rigidez, y no me vengas con la excusa de las costumbres que nos conocemos, a todos nos pasa lo mismo, cabezonería.

En los últimos días la estrategia correcta para hacer intradía era comprar a cualquier hora y en cuanto tuvieras ganancias buscar ese velón blanco para salirte, esperar a que baje y volver a comprar.

Es exactamente lo mismo que estás haciendo, la diferencia es que lo haces partiendo de un +1 en tu posición y no de un 0.

Y la diferencia en puntos..., abismal.

Tú estás haciendo V, C, V, C, V...
Y deberías hacer +1(donde sea), esperar y hacer V, C, V, C, V...

Si es lo mismo, leñe.


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Ago 2009)

SP ha perdido los 1000

Hasta mañana chicos!!


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Otra cosa es el intradía. Ahí sí que entro en máximos, en mínimos, busco giros y tiro monedas al aire. Una operación intradía con un stop de siete o diez puntos de pérdidas me permiten hacer este tipo de cosas y quedarme más tranquilo que un ocho. Por eso ahora me pongo corto, porque funciona. Esperas la formación de una vela blanca de cierta envergadura, procuras entrar en su parte más alta y dejas que la siguiente corrija lo andado por la primera. Unas veces son 5 puntos y otras veinte, pero desde hace una semana viene funcionando la mar de bien.
> 
> Qué quieres que haga. Ya soy perro viejo y no cambio de costumbres con facilidad.



Yo creo que el mejor sentido de un trader es cambiar de mentalidad muy rápidamente, lo cual en el fondo quiere decir, el mercado está subiendo, se han superado máximos == la tendencia es alcista y he de meterme largo.

Hay que sacar información de lo que hace el mercado y no al contrario.

En mi modesta opinión ese sistema está bien cuando hay laterales, pero no cuando hay tendencia, todos estamos acostumbrados a laterales y puede que a la larga se gane así, pero en este momento es la estrategia con la que más dinero dejas de ganar porque la tendencia es muy fuerte.

Hoy me gustó mucho una cita de Cárpatos donde el dr. Steembarger o como se llame dice las mejores cualidades que busca en un trader, una es la de no obcecarse en un movimiento erróneo, no digo que los tuyos lo sean pero lo cierto es que no acompañan a la tendencia. Te recomiendo leerlo.

El BIG money se hace siguiendo tendencias fuertes.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Ago 2009)

wbuffete dijo:


> speculo
> secundo 100% tu tesis.
> Comprado en los soportes y vendido en las resistencias.



+1 :d:d:d:d


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que el mejor sentido de un trader es cambiar de mentalidad muy rápidamente, lo cual en el fondo quiere decir, el mercado está subiendo, se han superado máximos == la tendencia es alcista y he de meterme largo.
> 
> Hay que sacar información de lo que hace el mercado y no al contrario.
> 
> ...



El BIG money se hace de 2 maneras:
1-Con informacion privilegiada
2-Tener los huevos muy gordos y ponerlos en la misma cesta


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El BIG money se hace de 2 maneras:
> 1-Con informacion privilegiada
> 2-Tener los huevos muy gordos y ponerlos en la misma cesta



La segunda es consecuencia de la primera, las únicas razones por las que alguien mete unos huevos muy grandes en la misma cesta es porque es un suicida o porque está muy seguro de lo que va a ocurrir.

Para estar seguro hace falta o información privilegiada o encontrarse con un entorno donde tu experiencia te dice lo que va a pasar a medio/largo plazo.

Una vez leí que hacen falta siete razones como mínimo para iniciar una operación, creo que pocas veces he tenido tantas razones para entrar al mercado, pero ahora las tengo para estar largo y aun así eso no me asegura salir bien parado.


----------



## Mulder (3 Ago 2009)

Aquí hay un reportaje en profundidad sobre Madoff en la TV australiana, a lo mejor a alguien le interesa, es el último episodio de la lista, yo no lo he visto aun:

ABC iView | Internet TV Service


----------



## rosonero (3 Ago 2009)

Queríamos una señal más, pues toma señal, cierre a 1.002,63-- Up 15,15 (1,53%).

Pepon26 es mi pastor .......


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Ago 2009)

Quieren que subamos y subiremos, vaya si subiremos... pero no perdáis nunca de vista el momento que vivimos, (por si os entran dudas de entrar a largo y eso... )

*-A 30 de Julio del año en curso, el Ibex llevaba ganado el 18,25% desde el nivel con que abrió el 01.01.2009 y, a la vez, los beneficios de las compañías que lo forman, a 30 de Junio, habían caído el 36,6% respecto a igual período del año anterior.*

y







Saludos...


----------



## rosonero (3 Ago 2009)

Yo solo sé que "_...El Ibex 35 cierra la sesión en los 10.901 puntos (+0,4%), el Dax alemán suma un 1,78% hasta los 5.426,85 puntos y el CAC francés cierra en los 3.477,80 puntos (+1,5%)_" y el SP +1.53%.

Esto el Chulibex no lo puede consentir  Mañana toca compensar.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ago 2009)

Agosto deja el foro como un solar...

Lo del Ibex ya no tiene explcación, el hachazo está a la vuelta de la esquina

Será en Octubre


----------



## tonuel (4 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Yo solo sé que "_...El Ibex 35 cierra la sesión en los 10.901 puntos (+0,4%), el Dax alemán suma un 1,78% hasta los 5.426,85 puntos y el CAC francés cierra en los 3.477,80 puntos (+1,5%)_" y el SP +1.53%.
> 
> Esto el Chulibex no lo puede consentir  Mañana toca compensar.




No te quiero aguar el martes... pero a estas horas los futuros del ibex 30 puntos para abajo... 



Buenas noches y buena suerte...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ago 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Agosto deja el foro como un solar...
> 
> Lo del Ibex ya no tiene explcación, el hachazo está a la vuelta de la esquina
> 
> Será en Octubre



Hasta octubre, podemos hacer grandes plusvalías.
Y luego en octubre, ponernos todos cortos, hasta los 3.000.
Es una jugada tan... esperada, que ocurrirá probablemente otra cosa.


----------



## Tuttle (4 Ago 2009)

¡Cuanto cabrón hay en este hilo intentando engatusar al personal para que meta los dineros en la estafa bursatil! :


----------



## javso (4 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> En cuento entienda lo que quieres decir te sigo...
> 
> 
> Por cierto...
> ...



Por muy grande que lo escribas, si no va a ser, no será.


----------



## pyn (4 Ago 2009)

Buenos días,
que no se pierdan las buenas maneras.


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2009)

Madre los parió!!!!!!!!! Anoche dejé los futuros en +30 y hoy -30 ::

Pero bueno, mis SAN en preapertura aguantando y tocando los 10.10  

El partido va a dar comienzo y por en medio habrá:

DATOS MACRO PARA HOY

---ESPAÑA
-Datos de paro del mes de julio,se espera que en este mes todavía se note en las cifras de paro.Como reconoció el ministro, a partir de este mes,la cosa cambiará y veremos las cosas en su exacta dimensión.

-Resultados de Uralita .2 T

----EUROPA
-Evolución mensual/anual del índice de precios a la producción de Junio.Último:-0,2%/-5,8 %

-Resultados de BNP Paribás,2T

-Resultados de UNICREDITO 2T


----USA
-Evolucion mensual/anual de las viviendas pendientes de venta en Junio.Último:0,1 %/4,6%.Previsto :0,3 % mensual


----------



## pyn (4 Ago 2009)

¿Tocaremos hoy los famosos 11.000...? Yo apuesto que antes de las 12.


----------



## carvil (4 Ago 2009)

Buenos dias


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Tocaremos hoy los famosos 11.000...? Yo apuesto que antes de las 12.



Amén, así sea


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2009)

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/economia/paro/vuelve/bajar/20794/personas/mejor/julio/2004/elpepueco/20090804elpepueco_2/Tes

El paro vuelve a bajar en su mejor julio desde 2004
El desempleo cae en 20.794 personas por tercer mes consecutivo 

Un brote verde  (manipulaciones a parte, of course)

Otro:

BNP Paribas incrementa su beneficio un 6,6% en el segundo trimestre por las plusvalías

http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2009/08/04/noticias_44_paribas_incrementa_beneficio_segundo_trimestre_plusvalias.html


----------



## pyn (4 Ago 2009)

Pues lo 11.000 llegarán otro dia me parece jejeje, ahora llegará tonuel con lo de martes negro.


----------



## tonuel (4 Ago 2009)

*Abróchense los cinturones... *


Esas BBVAs van camino del infierno... xD... 



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2009)

El resto de índices europeos ayer se dieron un atracón y hoy están de resaca : Aunque eso nunca ha sido problema para el Ibex, siempre puede protagonizar una escapada en solitario. 

Mulder, donde andas.... cuéntanos cositas del Eurostoxx para hoy ;-)


----------



## javso (4 Ago 2009)

De hace un par de días, pero lo pongo por si acaso.

MADRID (EFE Dow Jones)--Las acciones de Repsol podrían subir un 16% por cualquier noticia sobre los pozos de Iguacu y Abare West en la cuenca de Santos en Brasil el próximo septiembre u octubre, dice Morgan Stanley. Añade que Repsol clarificó que no pretende vender cualquiera de sus áreas presalinas brasileñas.


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2009)

A los buenos días!

Creo que se hará un pull-back a los 1000 del S&P y ahí veremos si lo pasamos o no, con el cierre del contado por encima de 1000 no deberíamos haber bajado tanto, pero lo que estoy viendo es que el Stoxx se ha desmarcado un poco del S&P bajando más que este.

Mientras el S&P tiene supersoporte en 994 el Stox ya ha pasado a la baja su supersoporte del 2666, yo creo que esta tarde recuperaremos si no lo hacemos durante la mañana.

edito: También nos queda tapar el gap.


----------



## Bambi (4 Ago 2009)

buenos días, ya estamos que si martes negro  yo empezaría a hablar de corrección si cerramos hoy por debajo de 10800, veremos... de momento he aprovechado para entrar en Gas Natural a 13,52


----------



## Speculo (4 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Creo que se hará un pull-back a los 1000 del S&P y ahí veremos si lo pasamos o no, con el cierre del contado por encima de 1000 no deberíamos haber bajado tanto, pero lo que estoy viendo es que el Stoxx se ha desmarcado un poco del S&P bajando más que este.
> 
> ...



Pues parece que esto sigue llenito de babas de ñú, así que muchas bajadas no se ven en el horizonte. Para los intereses de estos bichos sería muy recomendable fulminar los 1.000 del S&P, pero no sé si razonan de esa forma o simplemente se lían a comprar hasta que se les acaba el dinero y ya está.
De todas formas, el tapado del gap no se si es bueno o malo, pero últimamente se suele seguir con la tendencia de apertura tras cerrar los gaps, así que si se tapa, intentaré unos cortos (intradía).

Yo esperaré al Euro Stoxx bajo los 2560 más su filtro correspondiente para entrar en un largo intradía. Hoy puede suponerse que no he abierto ningún corto... Todavía.

Para la tendencia a medio plazo, sigo esperando corrección. Si no llega, el dinero de la herencia sigue en depósitos a un día. Por si hay inflación y esas cosas.

Por cierto Mulder ¿Has visto alguna vez esta página?
Graciosa cuanto menos...
Expediente Ibex


----------



## Chamuca (4 Ago 2009)

Antes de las 13 horas, estará casi todo en *verde*.


----------



## tonuel (4 Ago 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> buenos días, *ya estamos que si martes negro * yo empezaría a hablar de corrección si cerramos hoy por debajo de 10800, veremos... de momento he aprovechado para entrar en Gas Natural a 13,52



*Semana negra en las bolsas mundiales...*



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (4 Ago 2009)

Estoy por cerrar los cortos ahora mismo... serian los primeros con jugosas plusvalias... 


Pero va a ser que no... muerte o victoria... :


Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues parece que esto sigue llenito de babas de ñú, así que muchas bajadas no se ven en el horizonte. Para los intereses de estos bichos sería muy recomendable fulminar los 1.000 del S&P, pero no sé si razonan de esa forma o simplemente se lían a comprar hasta que se les acaba el dinero y ya está.
> De todas formas, el tapado del gap no se si es bueno o malo, pero últimamente se suele seguir con la tendencia de apertura tras cerrar los gaps, así que si se tapa, intentaré unos cortos (intradía).
> 
> Yo esperaré al Euro Stoxx bajo los 2560 más su filtro correspondiente para entrar en un largo intradía. Hoy puede suponerse que no he abierto ningún corto... Todavía.
> ...



Jajajaja, nada más ver la página y el primer titular ya me he reido a gusto 

Creo que el Stoxx hará mínimo del día en 2650, no llegar a ese mínimo sería una señal muy bullish.


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2009)

Caoentó!!!!! Cuando me decido por fin ponerme largo llega el día de Tonuel ::


----------



## Uxo (4 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *Semana negra en las bolsas mundiales...*
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Tonuel no dejes de postear tus preciosos consejos que me estoy forrando (haciendo todo lo contrario)


----------



## ddddd (4 Ago 2009)

Muy buenas a todos, días apasionantes se presentan.

He entrado en Colonial a 0.134 tras ver los resultados presentados por la compañía en el día de ayer bajando las pérdidas entorno a un 85%. 

Además en breve espacio de tiempo deben de refinanciarle la deuda, lo que debería hacer subir la cotización en bastante dinero, al menos eso creo.

Lo raro es que no haya empezado a subir con fuerza en el día de hoy después de los resultados presentados.

¿Alguien que maneje sobre esta acción sabría algo más?

Desde mi modesto punto de vista está a buen precio para entrar durante un tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Ago 2009)

Buenos dias
Sigo sin poder surfear.No tengo puts por encima de 10500 IBEX
Aprovecho para afinar herramientas.

Voy a pillarme Prorealtime porque con Visual no puedo estudiar los volúmenes en condiciones.

Saludos


----------



## Deudor (4 Ago 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> He entrado en Colonial a 0.134 tras ver los resultados presentados por la co



Si consigue refinanciar la deuda la revalorización será de 3 dígitos.
Lo tiene complicado. De continuar el broteverdismo no me extraña nada ya.
De todas formas no te engañes, estás jugando con fuego.


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Jajajaja, nada más ver la página y el primer titular ya me he reido a gusto
> 
> *Creo que el Stoxx hará mínimo del día en 2650*, no llegar a ese mínimo sería una señal muy bullish.



Pues ahí va, bajando pasito a pasito hacia los 2650, igual que mis SAN :

Pd. Con la de brotes verdes que había yo plantado esta mañana


----------



## Bambi (4 Ago 2009)

rosonero si aceptas un consejo, puesto a entrar en valores del Ibex mírate también otros que no sean los banquitos de marras, han subido mucho ya y muy rápido


----------



## JAC 59 (4 Ago 2009)




----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Ago 2009)

```
<style type="text/css">
table.tableizer-table {border: 1px solid #CCC; font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 12px;} .tableizer-table td {padding: 4px; margin: 3px; border: 1px solid #ccc;}
.tableizer-table th {background-color: #104E8B; color: #FFF; font-weight: bold;}
</style>

<table class="tableizer-table">
<tr class="tableizer-firstrow"><th>Calendario económico Martes, 04 de Agosto </th></tr> <tr><td>País Evento Hora Previsto Anterior Dato real  </td></tr> <tr><td>España Desempleo neto mensual (miles) 09:00  -55.3  </td></tr> <tr><td>Zona Euro IPP Eurozona (anual) 11:00 -6.6% -5.8%  </td></tr> <tr><td>Zona Euro IPP Eurozona (mensual) 11:00 0.1% -0.2%  </td></tr> <tr><td>EEUU PCE (mensual) 14:30 0.2% 0.1%  </td></tr> <tr><td>EEUU PCE Central (anual) 14:30 1.7% 1.8%  </td></tr> <tr><td>EEUU Ingresos personales 14:30 -1.0% 1.4%  </td></tr> <tr><td>EEUU Gasto personal 14:30 0.2% 0.3%  </td></tr> <tr><td>EEUU Deflactor PCE (anual) 14:30 0.2% 0.1%  </td></tr> <tr><td>EEUU Ventas pendientes viviendas (anual) 16:00  4.6%  </td></tr> <tr><td>EEUU Ventas pendientes viviendas (mensual) 16:00 0.6% 0.1%  </td></tr> <tr><td>EEUU Propensión al consumo ABC 23:00  -47 </td></tr></table>
```


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2009)

Los mínimos de hoy en el Stoxx parecen un buen sitio donde entrar largos, pero eso lo confirmaremos en la apertura USA. Además, estos días habrá más oportunidades de entrar.


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2009)

Mucho cuidado hoy en el Nasdaq, es uno de los que más han subido estas últimas semanas y podría corregir más fuerte que el resto de índices.

Lo digo por quien lleve acciones USA.


----------



## Speculo (4 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Los mínimos de hoy en el Stoxx parecen un buen sitio donde entrar largos, pero eso lo confirmaremos en la apertura USA. Además, estos días habrá más oportunidades de entrar.



Yo he metido uno esta mañana en los 2650 y no veas cómo me ha costado salirme (en el 2658).
O me quito el pensamiento bajista del coco o me quedo definitivamente sin pelo en la siguiente operación compradora


----------



## tonuel (4 Ago 2009)

Pasaba a saludar a los alcistas y tal... 



Saludos


----------



## xavigomis (4 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pasaba a saludar a los alcistas y tal...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Después de los rotos que te han hecho, que estés así de eufórico porque tras 20 días subiendo, donde ha subido el Ibex más de 1.000 puntos del tirón, baja un exiguo 1% da que pensar.

Sin acritud.


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Yo he metido uno esta mañana en los 2650 y no veas cómo me ha costado salirme (en el 2658).
> O me quito el pensamiento bajista del coco o me quedo definitivamente sin pelo en la siguiente operación compradora



Cuando cierta gente empieza a meter largos tengo que sospechar


----------



## tonuel (4 Ago 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> Después de los rotos que te han hecho, que estés así de eufórico porque tras 20 días subiendo, donde ha subido el Ibex más de 1.000 puntos del tirón, baja un exiguo 1% da que pensar.
> 
> Sin acritud.




Mis BBVAs bajan ya un 2,37%... y voy cargadito... 

Voy a poner un stop de beneficios en 11,53€..., mi primer corto victorioso... que contento estoy diosssss.... 



Saludos


----------



## pyn (4 Ago 2009)

tonuel no digas tontás que estamos en 10800, a priori no apunta más que a una (sana) corrección. Pero bueno, si estabas corto puedes aprovechar para salirte con menos pérdidas, que según lo que posteaste estabas perdiendo hasta los apellidos ¿no?


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mis BBVAs bajan ya un 2,37%... y voy cargadito...
> 
> Voy a poner un stop de beneficios en 11,53€..., mi primer corto victorioso... que contento estoy diosssss....
> 
> Saludos



_Peazo_ de cab.........  Me debes por lo menos la mitad que te ayudado a empujar poniéndome largo


----------



## tonuel (4 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> tonuel no digas tontás que estamos en 10800, a priori no apunta más que a una (sana) corrección. Pero bueno, si estabas corto puedes aprovechar para salirte con menos pérdidas, que según lo que posteaste estabas perdiendo hasta los apellidos *¿no? *



Pues no...

Lo del SAN es agua pasada... los principios siempre son difíciles... :o

En el año tengo pérdidas ahora mismo... pero acabará en ganancias... eso seguro... : 


Las que me van a dar unas buenas plusvalias son las BBVAs... van cuesta abajo y sin freno...



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (4 Ago 2009)

Joder... ya no me acuerdo de poner un stop en R4... :

¿Stop al alza? ¿precio de disparo 11,53...? ¿Confirmar...? 




Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ago 2009)

Tal y como pronostiqué Befesa está despegando, +8,66% y puede que se doble...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Joder... ya no me acuerdo de poner un stop en R4... :
> 
> ¿Stop al alza? ¿precio de disparo 11,53...? ¿Confirmar...?
> 
> ...



Pon una orden de compra en 11,3 los minimos de hoy los veremos sobre las 14:30 - 15:00 que es cuando suele bajar el Ibex cuando los futuros usa vienen rojos,cuando abre usa nos mantenemos planos en las bajadas y copiamos las subidas.


----------



## tonuel (4 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Pon una orden de compra en 11,3 los minimos de hoy los veremos sobre las 14:30 - 15:00 que es cuando suele bajar el Ibex cuando los futuros usa vienen rojos,cuando abre usa nos mantenemos planos en las bajadas y copiamos las subidas.



Joder... unos cortos intradia y fuera... :

¿Y si viene el catacrack qué...? 




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (4 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuando cierta gente empieza a meter largos tengo que sospechar



Hoy tocaba esto... Ya te lo dije ayer. Comprado en soportes. Y no sale mal de momento. 

Para el medio plazo sigo esperando una corrección. Hasta los 5.300/5.275 del DAX o alrededores. Digo DAX porque es donde me meto a medio plazo. Es un índice más previsible y hacen barridas algo menos agresivas, lo que me permite situar unos stops más calculados. Dependiendo de como lleguen ahí los precios, mi mentalidad terminará por fin de girarse a largo.


----------



## tonuel (4 Ago 2009)

He quitado el stop y he puesto una orde de compra a 11,53€..., a mi que no me jodan con los barridos de preapertura... :o



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> He quitado el stop y he puesto una orde de compra a 11,53€..., a mi que no me jodan con los barridos de preapertura... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Si los cierras en 11,53 que ganas?
Esta ahora a 11,35,tambien puedes comprar la mitad de la posicion ahora y jugar la otra mitad.
Yo no le veo mucho mas recorrido a la baja.


----------



## tonuel (4 Ago 2009)

Buaaaaaaahhhhh... 


La cagué, orden de compra a 11,53€ igual te entra la orden y compras al instante...


Estoy fuera a 11,34€... pero ahí está ese primer corto con plusvalias... xD :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (4 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Si los cierras en 11,53 que ganas?



Nada..., no pierdo... :o

De todas formas la cagada ya está hecha..., como nos vayamos al guano me voy a imponer una severa penitencia... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (4 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Buaaaaaaahhhhh...
> 
> 
> La cagué, orden de compra a 11,53€ igual te entra la orden y compras al instante...
> ...



Creo que eso que querías hacer se llama "poner stop"... Pero claro, como tú no usas de eso, luego pasa lo que pasa...


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2009)

tonuel hay que ser humilde hasta cuando se gana, yo me he salido de mis largos con una muy pequeña plusvalía después de ganarle bastante, me esperaba un poco lo de hoy pero no creí que fuese tan fuerte.

A la próxima ya está claro que toca ir ajustando más los stops, pero es que estos días no avanzamos mucho ni a un lado ni a otro y si vas a un plazo más largo que el intradía y ciñes stops te los acaban saltando.


----------



## Speculo (4 Ago 2009)

Por cierto. El soporte que funcionó esta mañana en el Stoxx fue el del 2645, no el del 2650 donde acabé metiéndome yo. 
Aconsejo entrar cuando la vela frene su primer impulso y no cuando lo diga nuestra orden de stop. En este caso, el soporte bueno fue el de más abajo, pero entré en el 50 por una orden condicionada. Por ahí también pasa un canal alcista secundario (o primario ya si termina de romper el del 13 de julio) que también va respetando con alegría.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Nada..., no pierdo... :o
> 
> De todas formas la cagada ya está hecha..., como nos vayamos al guano me voy a imponer una severa penitencia...



Cuando tenga vacaciones, espero irme más lejos que la pantalla del ordenador... 
El IBEX y los banquitos te tienen atrapado...


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Por cierto. El soporte que funcionó esta mañana en el Stoxx fue el del 2645, no el del 2650 donde acabé metiéndome yo.
> Aconsejo entrar cuando la vela frene su primer impulso y no cuando lo diga nuestra orden de stop. En este caso, el soporte bueno fue el de más abajo, pero entré en el 50 por una orden condicionada. Por ahí también pasa un canal alcista secundario (o primario ya si termina de romper el del 13 de julio) que también va respetando con alegría.



Lo ideal es ver si hay reacción (unos 4 puntos en el Stoxx) en ese punto y si la hay meterse, muchas reacciones muy rápidas no las cogerás así pero te evitarás muchos dolores de cabeza.


----------



## Speculo (4 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo ideal es ver si hay reacción (unos 4 puntos en el Stoxx) en ese punto y si la hay meterse, muchas reacciones muy rápidas no las cogerás así pero te evitarás muchos dolores de cabeza.



Pues eso es lo que hago y eso es lo que digo. Te esperas en un punto de soporte/resistencia y miras a ver qué hacen los precios y el volumen. Si rebotan ahí, ganas casi seguro de 5 a 10 puntos.
En el muy corto plazo, claro.



Mulder dijo:


> tonuel hay que ser humilde hasta cuando se gana, yo me he salido de mis largos con una muy pequeña plusvalía después de ganarle bastante, me esperaba un poco lo de hoy pero no creí que fuese tan fuerte.
> 
> A la próxima ya está claro que toca ir ajustando más los stops, pero es que estos días no avanzamos mucho ni a un lado ni a otro y si vas a un plazo más largo que el intradía y ciñes stops te los acaban saltando.



Lo que dices de los stops en plazos de inversión más largos, es cierto. Y por eso la gestión de los mismos ha de ser diferente. No sirve de nada ajustar el stop en 20 puntos o menos porque te lo van a saltar seguro tarde o temprano, incluso acertando la tendencia. En plazos más largos, un stop razonable pueden ser 100 puntos en el Stoxx o 150 en el DAX. La entrada ha de ser con más de un contrato y la recogida de beneficios no se hace con stops, sino con reducción de posición y, esta vez sí, con ajuste de stops en las posiciones que queden, pero siempre partiendo del diferencial inicial. Cierto que la pérdida es considerable si te equivocas, pero también lo será la ganancia.
Y por experiencia, el dinero de verdad se hace en el medio plazo, aguantando posiciones y arriesgando algo más que los 20 puntos de turno. Lo otro es más un juego donde apuestas por el pelotazo. Y encima paras las ganancias a la mitad por miedo a lo que pueda pasar.

Me quedo muy corto con este comentario. Habría para escribir un libro entero, pero basten estas líneas para iniciar una breve discusión sobre la gestión de posiciones.


----------



## Tupper (4 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Creo que eso que querías hacer se llama "poner stop"... Pero claro, como tú no usas de eso, luego pasa lo que pasa...



Pero qué malo eres


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Ago 2009)

Hola gente, qué tal las vacaciones...? 

Largo en BBVA 11.36€ stop 11.29€... 

Saludos...


----------



## carvil (4 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola gente, qué tal las vacaciones...?
> 
> Largo en BBVA 11.36€ stop 11.29€...
> 
> Saludos...





Mejor a partir del viernes...... mientras tanto aqui al pie del cañon

¿Cual era el fibo 38.2% en el SP?

Salu2


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola gente, qué tal las vacaciones...?



¿las qué...?


----------



## Alexandros (4 Ago 2009)

El día 7 de Agosto se cumple el primer aniversario de la guerra Rusia-Georgia. Están habiendo enfrentamientos en la frontera y diversos analistas militares rusos ven este més como el idoneo para empezar otra campaña de castigo o quién sabe, un conflicto llamemoslo global 

Pues solo apuntar eso, que a lo mejor el barril de crudo sube de repente, rupunta el oro, baja algún indice etc.


Un saludo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Ago 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Mejor a partir del viernes...... mientras tanto aqui al pie del cañon
> 
> ¿Cual era el fibo 38.2% en el SP?
> 
> Salu2



Fibo38,2% 1013-1014... buen momento para abrir cortos... 

Saludos...

PD: Si juntas los mínimos de los últimos días en el mini-S&P en gráficos de 30', se ha parado hoy, justo donde se tenía que parar... por eso he entrado largo...


----------



## carvil (4 Ago 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> El día 7 de Agosto se cumple el primer aniversario de la guerra Rusia-Georgia. Están habiendo enfrentamientos en la frontera y diversos analistas militares rusos ven este més como el idoneo para empezar otra campaña de castigo o quién sabe, un conflicto llamemoslo global
> 
> Pues solo apuntar eso, que a lo mejor el barril de crudo sube de repente, rupunta el oro, baja algún indice etc.
> 
> ...




O mejor mirar para Israel 


Salu2


----------



## Alexandros (4 Ago 2009)

carvil dijo:


> O mejor mirar para Israel
> 
> 
> Salu2



Entonces casi mejor compramos las palas y picos y nos ponemos a cavar el bunker.


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Lo que dices de los stops en plazos de inversión más largos, es cierto. Y por eso la gestión de los mismos ha de ser diferente. No sirve de nada ajustar el stop en 20 puntos o menos porque te lo van a saltar seguro tarde o temprano, incluso acertando la tendencia. En plazos más largos, un stop razonable pueden ser 100 puntos en el Stoxx o 150 en el DAX. La entrada ha de ser con más de un contrato y la recogida de beneficios no se hace con stops, sino con reducción de posición y, esta vez sí, con ajuste de stops en las posiciones que queden, pero siempre partiendo del diferencial inicial. Cierto que la pérdida es considerable si te equivocas, pero también lo será la ganancia.



Pues eso es a grandes rasgos el sistema que quiero utilizar, pero de momento aun no me atrevo a entrar con más de un contrato. Si en el intradía se respetaran bien los fibos aun lo haría entrando con 2 contratos y quitándome uno de encima al final de la 3a onda, pero no es el caso, o al menos no fue así en julio.




Speculo dijo:


> Y por experiencia, el dinero de verdad se hace en el medio plazo, aguantando posiciones y arriesgando algo más que los 20 puntos de turno. Lo otro es más un juego donde apuestas por el pelotazo. Y encima paras las ganancias a la mitad por miedo a lo que pueda pasar.



Pues es el mismo juego al que juegan los hedge. Buscar el pelotazo y seguir la tendencia de corto plazo. Aunque parece que a veces también se la dan con queso.



Speculo dijo:


> Me quedo muy corto con este comentario. Habría para escribir un libro entero, pero basten estas líneas para iniciar una breve discusión sobre la gestión de posiciones.



A mi me está gustando mucho todo esto porque ganar 10 puntos en intradía es una chorrada, es estresante y es muy propenso a errores. Si sabes escoger una buena entrada y sabes hacia donde va la tendencia hay que mantener hasta sacarle muchos puntos a esa entrada o lo que se dice siempre: dejar correr las ganancias y cortar rápido las pérdidas.

Yo ahora mismo soy capaz de escoger buenas entradas que me dan muchos puntos en un par de días (a principios de julio logré ganarle 70 puntos al Stoxx en 3 días), pero aun me falta afinar el tema de cortar en el sitio adecuado cuando la tendencia se gira en mi contra, ya que buscas un objetivo y a lo mejor no llega tan lejos, eso pasa muchas veces.

70 puntos en 3 días es mucho más de lo que ganas entrando y saliendo todo el rato, además de ser más tranquilo y más relajado. No se puede hacer siempre, pero ahora tenemos buenas tendencias para aprovecharlo.

Hay que buscar esos lugares por donde el precio pasa y no vuelve, aparte de muchas otras cosas, por ejemplo, basar soportes, resistencias y fibos en el volumen, que es lo que yo hago actualmente, entre otras cosas.

Realmente me paso más tiempo estudiando la entrada y la salida que el tiempo que paso operando.


----------



## carvil (4 Ago 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Entonces casi mejor compramos las palas y picos y nos ponemos a cavar el bunker.





Yep... los amigos que tengo en Israel me comentan que las bases que tiene la IAF en Samaria registran una actividad extraordinaria en el ultimo mes.


Salu2


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes
Abierto largo Ibex 10816

Estaba haciendo la sopera y no he podido resistirme


Saludos Me voy a echar la siesta


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Ago 2009)

Por actualizar los datos y eso... 

** A las 1430 horas, Estados Unidos informa sobre los ingresos personales y el consumo real correspondientes al mes de junio.
*
Los gastos personales suben 0,4 % en el mes de junio, cuando se esperaba +0,3 %, pero cuidado porque la cifra del mes de mayo se revisa a la baja de +0,3 % a +0,1 % lo que anula el que sea mejor de lo esperado.

Los ingresos bajan 1,3 % mucho más de lo esperado que era -1 % y además, se revisa el del mes pasado de +1,4 a +1,3 %

El PCE core index que es la medida de inflación más usada por la FED, por encima del propio IPC, sube +0,2 % que era lo esperado. Interanual de +1,5 %. Por lo tanto la FED no se va a mostar preocupada por la deflación por el momento.

** A las 1600 horas, Estados Unidos informa sobre las viviendas pendientes de venta de junio.*

Saludos...

PD: A ver que tal salen las viviendas...


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2009)

A ver si sale el dato de las 16:00 y sirve para desencallar el lateral :
Para un día que estoy dentro, baja, y para más inri llegan los americanos y se marcan otro lateral ::

Edito. Por fin, parece que vamos a cerrar el gap.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> A ver si sale el dato de las 16:00 y sirve para desencallar el lateral :
> Para un día que estoy dentro, baja, y para más inri llegan los americanos y se marcan otro lateral ::



Lateral!? si acabamos de tocar los 1001,75.... 

Por cierto, el dato:

*Pending Home Index: Se esperaba +0,6 % y queda en +3,6 % mucho mejor de lo esperado*


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lateral!? si acabamos de tocar los 1001,75....
> 
> Por cierto, el dato:
> 
> *Pending Home Index: Se esperaba +0,6 % y queda en +3,6 % mucho mejor de lo esperado*



Impaciente que es uno


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Impaciente que es uno



Qué me vas a contar!! Esto de estar largo se lleva fatal!!!! 

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (4 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

Tengan mucho cuidado, los cocos están distribuyendo de lo lindo en base a las noticias. El dato de ventas de casas existentes es muuuuy manipulable ojito, no vaya a ser que el oasis sea una charca sucia plagada de c:c:s


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué me vas a contar!! Esto de estar largo se lleva fatal!!!!
> 
> Saludos...



Y llega Kujire y nos acaba de akujinar


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Tengan mucho cuidado, los cocos están distribuyendo de lo lindo en base a las noticias. El dato de ventas de casas existentes es muuuuy manipulable ojito, no vaya a ser que el oasis sea una charca sucia plagada de c:c:s



¿eso lo ves en tu indicador o te lo silban por el pinganillo?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Tengan mucho cuidado, los cocos están distribuyendo de lo lindo en base a las noticias. El dato de ventas de casas existentes es muuuuy manipulable ojito, no vaya a ser que el oasis sea una charca sucia plagada de c:c:s



Jodó Kujire, no me dejas estar tranquilo ni corto ni largo...!!! :

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Ago 2009)

venga dollar, a galopar....!


----------



## pyn (4 Ago 2009)

Kujire, voy a tener que configurarme una piedra roseta para descrifrar tus mensajes jejeje. De todos modos creo que sé por dónde vas...


----------



## Speculo (4 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lateral!? si acabamos de tocar los 1001,75....
> 
> Por cierto, el dato:
> 
> *Pending Home Index: Se esperaba +0,6 % y queda en +3,6 % mucho mejor de lo esperado*



Yo es que no se si partirme de risa o llorar de pena...

¿Cómo narices puede una agencia de análisis equivocarse en, nada más y nada menos, tres puntos porcentuales en una expectativa de lo que sea y seguir abierta y dando servicio como si nada? ¿Cómo narices pueden equivocarse todas a la vez?
No es que me importen las home pending ni tampoco es que me perjudique el dato, pero es que ver como encima los índices se toman el dato bien o mal dependiendo de cómo se hayan acercado a él estos inútiles, ya clama al cielo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Yo es que no se si partirme de risa o llorar de pena...
> 
> ¿Cómo narices puede una agencia de análisis equivocarse en, nada más y nada menos, tres puntos porcentuales en una expectativa de lo que sea y seguir abierta y dando servicio como si nada? ¿Cómo narices pueden equivocarse todas a la vez?
> No es que me importen las home pending ni tampoco es que me perjudique el dato, pero es que ver como encima los índices se toman el dato bien o mal dependiendo de cómo se hayan acercado a él estos inútiles, ya clama al cielo.



Hombre Speculo, tampoco te pases, un 600% de error tampoco es para tanto... :

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Ago 2009)

como sigue abierto el INE?


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2009)

Hombre no seamos tiquismiquis con las agencias 

_Quien tiene boca se equivoca y el que tiene culo de vez en cuando ..._


----------



## carvil (4 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Jodó Kujire, no me dejas estar tranquilo ni corto ni largo...!!! :
> 
> Saludos...




Cual es la resistencia más cercana al fibo del 38.2% en SPX?


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Cual es la resistencia más cercana al fibo del 38.2% en SPX?



En mi gráfico el fibo del 38.2% está en 941, como resistencia más cercana supongo que sería el 950.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Ago 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Cual es la resistencia más cercana al fibo del 38.2% en SPX?
> 
> Salu2



1008,75  Es el máximo del 5 de Noviembre 2008... y 1007,5 del día antes... ahí se dió la vuelta y bajó hasta los 740... (por cierto en 5 ondas perfectas... )

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (4 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi gráfico el fibo del 38.2% está en 941, como resistencia más cercana supongo que sería el 950.





las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 1008,75  Es el máximo del 5 de Noviembre 2008... y 1007,5 del día antes... ahí se dió la vuelta y bajó hasta los 740...
> 
> Saludos...



¿Habláis de los mismos fibos? Porque alguno ha tirado la raya un poco torcida.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Ago 2009)

Comentario de Cárpatos:

_El dato de viviendas ha sido mucho mejor de lo esperado, y ha provocado una fuerte subida, pero enseguida el mini S&P 500 se ha encontrado con la resistencia psicológica de los 1000 puntos que puede costar mucho romper. ¿Cuanto? Pues nunca ser sabe con estas cosas, pero en el 2003 cuando como ahora viniendo desde abajo nos topamos con el era el mes de junio. Durante junio, julio y agosto lo rebasó una y mil veces llegando como mucho a *1015*, pare volver a caer una y otra vez por debajo. En septiembre por fin consiguió pasar. Como vemos, un nivel de este tipo puede costar muchísimo romperlo con claridad.._

Recuerden el fibo38,2%... 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Habláis de los mismos fibos? Porque alguno ha tirado la raya un poco torcida.



Creo que Mulder ha contestado el fibo de toda la subida desde marzo...

Saludos...

por cierto, vendí las BBVA largas en 11.43 (11.36 de entrada), creo que volveré a comprar más en un rato... 
Si el mini-S&P toca el 996 y aguanta, entraré largo...


----------



## carvil (4 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi gráfico el fibo del 38.2% está en 941, como resistencia más cercana supongo que sería el 950.




Gracias Mulder

Me referia en chart ALL/D


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Comentario de Cárpatos:
> 
> _El dato de viviendas ha sido mucho mejor de lo esperado, y ha provocado una fuerte subida, pero enseguida el mini S&P 500 se ha encontrado con la resistencia psicológica de los 1000 puntos que puede costar mucho romper. ¿Cuanto? Pues nunca ser sabe con estas cosas, pero en el 2003 cuando como ahora viniendo desde abajo nos topamos con el era el mes de junio. Durante junio, julio y agosto lo rebasó una y mil veces llegando como mucho a *1015*, pare volver a caer una y otra vez por debajo. En septiembre por fin consiguió pasar. Como vemos, un nivel de este tipo puede costar muchísimo romperlo con claridad.._
> 
> ...



Discrepo, si logran pasar los 1000 del S&P nos iremos al 1047 rapidito y sin muchas pausas. Llevamos ya 3 intentos de superar el 1000, ayer fueron dos y hoy uno, el de mañana no fallará y puede que pare en 1007 o 1015, pero no creo que lo atravesemos de nuevo hacia abajo hasta la segunda mitad de agosto.


----------



## Kujire (4 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Y llega Kujire y nos acaba de akujinar





Mulder dijo:


> ¿eso lo ves en tu indicador o te lo silban por el pinganillo?





las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Jodó Kujire, no me dejas estar tranquilo ni corto ni largo...!!!
> 
> Saludos...





pyn dijo:


> Kujire, voy a tener que configurarme una piedra roseta para descrifrar tus mensajes jejeje. De todos modos creo que sé por dónde vas...



jopetas cómo se toman lo que digo! ... ni que ustedes no supieran cuando esto pinta de que los quieren enchilar. Sólo les digo que los cocos están distribuyendo papel del caro, es decir los cocos están cortos y reduciendo posiciones, pase de papel, creo que ustedes mismos lo pueden ver a poco que la avaricia no les ciegue. Los cocos han visto a los ñus y les están haciendo sitio cuidadosamente, de forma que parezca que todo sigue igual, hoy es de los días en los que no mola nada estar en el mercado si no eres un coco claro. 

tengo otra teoría ... si no les gusta ésta


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> jopetas cómo se toman lo que digo! ... ni que ustedes no supieran cuando esto pinta de que los quieren enchilar. Sólo les digo que los cocos están distribuyendo papel del caro, es decir los cocos están cortos y reduciendo posiciones, pase de papel, creo que ustedes mismos lo pueden ver a poco que la avaricia no les ciegue. Los cocos han visto a los ñus y les están haciendo sitio cuidadosamente, de forma que parezca que todo sigue igual, hoy es de los días en los que no mola nada estar en el mercado si no eres un coco claro.
> 
> tengo otra teoría ... si no les gusta esta



A mi me da igual, estoy fuera y en liquidez total desde esta mañana, pero quería saber como sabes que eso ocurre, aparte de que el precio baje. En agosto el volumen engaña mucho.

Tal vez esté preguntando en que se basa tu papelón-indicator


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> jopetas cómo se toman lo que digo! ... ni que ustedes no supieran cuando esto pinta de que los quieren enchilar. Sólo les digo que los cocos están distribuyendo papel del caro, es decir los cocos están cortos y reduciendo posiciones, pase de papel, creo que ustedes mismos lo pueden ver a poco que la avaricia no les ciegue. Los cocos han visto a los ñus y les están haciendo sitio cuidadosamente, de forma que parezca que todo sigue igual, hoy es de los días en los que no mola nada estar en el mercado si no eres un coco claro.
> 
> tengo otra teoría ... si no les gusta ésta



Simplemente viendo que los arreones al alza en el ibex son ahora de 50 puntos cuando antes eran de 100 en 100...

Costó mucho acercarse a los 10900 en el ibex y ahí ya no dejaron subir más, el viernes bajó la confianza del smart money y subió la del dumb money, además está otro dato, hemos tenido sesiones con la última media hora a la baja, cosa que parecia casi olvidada.

Pero bueno, todos esperamos que se tomen un descansito para no desmoralizar al personal.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Ago 2009)

Estoy mirando las operaciones del futuro del ibex, casi todas son a precio de oferta.

Ahora se colgó la web de Interdín...


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ago 2009)

Es que kujire es mucha Kujire... reconozco que a mi personalmente me acojona cuando opina... porque siempre estoy al lado contrario joer... ya es casualidad .

Kuji ^__^ Hoy me va bien en Usa... lo malo es que es para pipas... pero ¿Y lo tranquilo que estoy?

Un saludo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Ago 2009)

Que alguien mire las posiciones del futuro del ibex, 250 contratos a la venta..., ¿será pepon?

Edito, también 250 a la compra, serán ordenes falsas digo yo.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Es que kujire es mucha Kujire... reconozco que a mi personalmente me acojona cuando opina... porque *siempre estoy al lado contrario *joer... ya es casualidad .



Je je je, a mi me pasa lo mismo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Ago 2009)

¿Qué coño pasa?

No hay liquidez en el futuro del ibex, horquilla de 10 puntos 250 contratos a la compra y 250 a la venta.


----------



## Speculo (4 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Simplemente viendo que los arreones al alza en el ibex son ahora de 50 puntos cuando antes eran de 100 en 100...
> 
> Costó mucho acercarse a los 10900 en el ibex y ahí ya no dejaron subir más, el viernes bajó la confianza del smart money y subió la del dumb money, además está otro dato, hemos tenido sesiones con la última media hora a la baja, cosa que parecia casi olvidada.
> 
> Pero bueno, todos esperamos que se tomen un descansito para no desmoralizar al personal.



Yo creo que no es una cuestión de que no lo dejen subir más. Si de verdad están soltando, cuanto más suba, mejor para ellos. Y si puede ser cuando nadie se entere, aprovechando un dato bueno, a la hora de comer, ... Mejor.
Y si son los grandes fondos los que se están comiendo todo el papel, puedes tener descansito para muuucho rato...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Ago 2009)

Qué raras están las posiciones del futuro del ibex, van de 5 en 5 puntos y la horquilla es de 5 ó 10 puntos.

Es como si no hubiera posiciones en el mercado aparte de las automáticas.


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2009)

Si ponemos un indicador accumulation-distribution tanto en el Stoxx diario como en el mini-S&P diario no muestra que estén distribuyendo sino acumulando.

En mi opinión modesta y basada en el indicador de arriba no solo no están distribuyendo sino que están acumulando más, están aprovechando los toques al 1000 del S&P para bajar los precios y comprar más barato.

¿alguien puede confirmarme este punto?

edito: en el Stoxx han acumulado a las 14:30 justo en mínimos del día, que sospechoso.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ago 2009)

Me cago en todo lo que se menea... para una vez que meto para pipas en una acción y hoy ya está subiendo casi un 11%. Iba a soltar el buuah... pero me lo guardo  no se vaya a estropear la cosa ^___^.

Edito: 15% ....16%


----------



## Kujire (4 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi me da igual, estoy fuera y en liquidez total desde esta mañana, pero quería saber como sabes que eso ocurre, aparte de que el precio baje. En agosto el volumen engaña mucho.
> 
> Tal vez esté preguntando en que se basa tu papelón-indicator





Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Simplemente viendo que los arreones al alza en el ibex son ahora de 50 puntos cuando antes eran de 100 en 100...
> 
> Costó mucho acercarse a los 10900 en el ibex y ahí ya no dejaron subir más, el viernes bajó la confianza del smart money y subió la del dumb money, además está otro dato, hemos tenido sesiones con la última media hora a la baja, cosa que parecia casi olvidada.
> 
> Pero bueno, todos esperamos que se tomen un descansito para no desmoralizar al personal.





Wataru_ dijo:


> Es que kujire es mucha Kujire... reconozco que a mi personalmente me acojona cuando opina... porque siempre estoy al lado contrario joer... ya es casualidad .
> 
> Kuji ^__^ Hoy me va bien en Usa... lo malo es que es para pipas... pero ¿Y lo tranquilo que estoy?
> 
> Un saludo





Speculo dijo:


> Yo creo que no es una cuestión de que no lo dejen subir más. Si de verdad están soltando, cuanto más suba, mejor para ellos. Y si puede ser cuando nadie se entere, aprovechando un dato bueno, a la hora de comer, ... Mejor.
> Y si son los grandes fondos los que se están comiendo todo el papel, puedes tener descansito para muuucho rato...





Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Qué raras están las posiciones del futuro del ibex, van de 5 en 5 puntos y la horquilla es de 5 ó 10 puntos.
> 
> Es como si no hubiera posiciones en el mercado aparte de las automáticas.





Mulder dijo:


> Si ponemos un indicador accumulation-distribution tanto en el Stoxx diario como en el mini-S&P diario no muestra que estén distribuyendo sino acumulando.
> 
> En mi opinión modesta y basada en el indicador de arriba no solo no están distribuyendo sino que están acumulando más, están aprovechando los toques al 1000 del S&P para bajar los precios y comprar más barato.
> 
> ...





Mulder dijo:


> A mi me da igual, estoy fuera y en liquidez total desde esta mañana, pero quería saber como sabes que eso ocurre, aparte de que el precio baje. En agosto el volumen engaña mucho.
> 
> Tal vez esté preguntando en que se basa tu papelón-indicator





Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Simplemente viendo que los arreones al alza en el ibex son ahora de 50 puntos cuando antes eran de 100 en 100...
> 
> Costó mucho acercarse a los 10900 en el ibex y ahí ya no dejaron subir más, el viernes bajó la confianza del smart money y subió la del dumb money, además está otro dato, hemos tenido sesiones con la última media hora a la baja, cosa que parecia casi olvidada.
> 
> Pero bueno, todos esperamos que se tomen un descansito para no desmoralizar al personal.



Este negocio se mueve por miedo y/o/ect por avaricia. La mayoría de ustedes se han puesto largos, creen que hay ese vergel de pastos, nadie recuerda que los bancos los nazionalizaron, GM quebró, hubo estafas millonarias, que entre medias se modificaron los estados contables y el mark-to-market ya es historia.
NO hay razón para subir tanto como se ha hecho pero hay muchas razones para bajar, sin embargo la bolsa va por libre y sube porque ya no hay miedo y ahora el miedo se ha convertido en "no quiero quedarme fuera". Es ley de bolsa, este negocio funciona así. 

Datosque son consecuencia no causa)
*Por curiosidad el volúmen de hoy es ligeramente superior al de ayer, y sin embargo nos encontramos en los mismos niveles que ayer, ....
*La bajada es controlada, y en el momento que repunta un poco vuelve al soporte
*Tenemos desincronización entre los índices(cuando eso no pasaba...)
*Tenemos desincronización entre los futuros(cuando eso no pasaba...)
*Los datos buenos no ayudan a subir...
*Las acciones defensivas vuelven a subir....


Aplicando la Teoría de Percebo.... podemos concluir que

*Cuate, Aki hay Tomate!!!!​*
ED: recuerden los cocos son pros, saben cómo hacer estas cosas, saben cómo fake(?) indicadores y posis ....no son leoncios, éstos siguen al márgen saben que hasta que no se pase claramente 1000 hay mucho riesgo y se puede comprar más barato


----------



## Speculo (4 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si ponemos un indicador accumulation-distribution tanto en el Stoxx diario como en el mini-S&P diario no muestra que estén distribuyendo sino acumulando.
> 
> En mi opinión modesta y basada en el indicador de arriba no solo no están distribuyendo sino que están acumulando más, están aprovechando los toques al 1000 del S&P para bajar los precios y comprar más barato.
> 
> ...



No te fíes mucho de ese indicador. Yo te confirmo que los datos que te marcan son los que dices, pero es que ese indicador, por regla general, siempre sigue al precio. Excepto cuando no lo hace.
Cuando hay divergencias entre los precios y el indicador, sí es muy fiable para realizar entradas. Se supone que las manos fuertes acumulan cuando bajan los precios y distribuyen cuando suben. O en los laterales.
La vela de las 14:30 es alcista y el indicador la sigue. Es decir, todo el mundo va en la misma dirección, lo cual no es indicativo de nada.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Ago 2009)

Vendido largo ibex en 10856

2,15% a la buchaca.

Mulder
Si te sirve de ayuda,ahora que he cambiado de software y veo el volumen,ayer se acumuló.Al principio de la sesión
Lo de hoy te lo digo mañana.

Que rica la siesta!!


----------



## pyn (4 Ago 2009)

Uffff menudo arreón final a los futuros miniibex...


----------



## pyn (4 Ago 2009)

¿Alguien duda de cual es la tendencia en el ibex?


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No te fíes mucho de ese indicador. Yo te confirmo que los datos que te marcan son los que dices, pero es que ese indicador, por regla general, siempre sigue al precio. Excepto cuando no lo hace.
> Cuando hay divergencias entre los precios y el indicador, sí es muy fiable para realizar entradas. Se supone que las manos fuertes acumulan cuando bajan los precios y distribuyen cuando suben. O en los laterales.
> La vela de las 14:30 es alcista y el indicador la sigue. Es decir, todo el mundo va en la misma dirección, lo cual no es indicativo de nada.



Pues en el mini-S&P de 30 minutos la divergencia es tremenda.


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Uffff menudo arreón final a los futuros miniibex...



Je je, hay cosas que no cambian, esa robasta


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Alguien duda de cual es la tendencia en el ibex?



Yo,de toa vida!!


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Ago 2009)

Atentos que vamos a dar un cabezazo a ver si rompemos algo!!


Edito:
DJI nuevo máximo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Ago 2009)

Como diría Carvil... resistencia en el 1005 del mini-S&P

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Ago 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Vendido largo ibex en 10856
> 
> 2,15% a la buchaca.
> 
> ...



Je, je, yo estuve toda la mañana viendo como se dibujaba la sopera de las narices, bien temprano estaba pensando ya en eso.

Luego llegas tú y lo mencionas y por fin me decido..., ¡y le he sacado más sopa que tú! , se nota que mi sopera venía más llena.

Aunque eso sí, me he quedado sin siesta, que dicen que alarga la vida.


----------



## Kujire (4 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

Mary Shapiro, jefa de la SEC ha comunicado que la prohibición del Flash-Trading es inminente. Por lo tanto a los cocos se lo van a poner un poco más dificil

Novedad Novedad Novedad​


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Vendido largo ibex en 10856
> 
> 2,15% a la buchaca.
> 
> ...



Si, también lo veo, yo tengo la ventaja de que el volumen de hoy lo veo hoy y en directo


----------



## Speculo (4 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues en el mini-S&P de 30 minutos la divergencia es tremenda.



Pues eso. Cuando hay divergencia, sólo tienes que mirar hacia dónde tira uno y hacia dónde el otro y ya sabes si de verdad están soltando o acumulando. De todas formas, el indicador no es muy válido en plazos inferiores a un día. Se supone que los movimientos de acumulación/distribución importantes se realizan en varios días o semanas y es ahí cuando hay que hacer caso de este indicador.

Hay un indicador fantástico para observar esos movimientos en el intradía y a largo plazo, que es el Koncorde, de Blai. Realiza cálculos sobre dos indicadores de volumen algo más fiables (IVN, IVP)


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Mary Shapiro, jefa de la SEC ha comunicado que la prohibición del Flash-Trading es inminente. Por lo tanto a los cocos se lo van a poner un poco más dificil
> 
> Novedad Novedad Novedad​



Yo diría:

Sospechoso Sospechoso Sospechoso​


----------



## Kujire (4 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo diría:
> 
> Sospechoso Sospechoso Sospechoso​



no seas mal pensado ....lo hacen por tu bien, ...a no ser que seas amigo de Sergei


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues eso. Cuando hay divergencia, sólo tienes que mirar hacia dónde tira uno y hacia dónde el otro y ya sabes si de verdad están soltando o acumulando. De todas formas, el indicador no es muy válido en plazos inferiores a un día. Se supone que los movimientos de acumulación/distribución importantes se realizan en varios días o semanas y es ahí cuando hay que hacer caso de este indicador.
> 
> Hay un indicador fantástico para observar esos movimientos en el intradía y a largo plazo, que es el Koncorde, de Blai. Realiza cálculos sobre dos indicadores de volumen algo más fiables (IVN, IVP)



Yo no tengo el konkorde ni puedo ponermelo, pero tengo un indicador donde aparecen el IVN y el IVP combinados, me dice algo pero no mucho, además en mi indicador es dificil adivinar movimientos, pero con el A-D me estoy dando cuenta de que se pueden adivinar bastante bien.

No creo que use ese indicador o tal vez lo use cuando tenga dudas porque ya se que lo adecuado es usarlo en diario, pero me ha llamado la atención mirarlo hoy tras el comentario de Kujire y ver esa acumulación justo en los mínimos del día tan llamativa, hay que tener en cuenta que muchos futuros con el volumen que llegan a tener se mueven en 30 minutos como las acciones en diario.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez

Surfistas powa!!

Me ha sonado el despertador y me he vuelto a quedar dormido.Me he despertado a 17:20 y corre que se me queda la posi abierta!

Por cierto,hablando de la sopera...es la unica figura chartista que se respeta desde que comenzó el rally!!

Ni triángulos ,ni cuñas, ni convergentes, ni cabeza,y hombros,ni hostias.Solo soportes y resistencias.

Ah,perdón esta semana hemos tenido un "perro de Baskerville"(convergente al alza con chincheta).

Ahora me limitaré a observar donde está el dinero,y afinar los osciladores,que los tenía un poco dejados.


----------



## percebo (4 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Aplicando la Teoría de Percebo.... podemos concluir que



Me gustaria conocer esa teoria, seguro que se puede rebatir facilmente...

Un saludo a todo el mundo, ahora no puedo quedarme que me voy tomar un cafezuco con unos amigos, pero miedo me dais que me vuelvo a reenganchar, pero en fin ahora me da igual que acabo de empezar las vacaciones... asi que segurame, acabe cayendo nuevamente en esta locura.

Que gracia, hacia siglos que no entraba y me encuentro esto... a ver si estoy a tiempo.....

Mañana seguramente nos veamos por aqui...


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> no seas mal pensado ....lo hacen por tu bien, ...a no ser que seas amigo de Sergei



Si estos pájaros dejan que ocurra eso es porque tienen algo guardado bajo la manga, los políticos son sus marionetas y no al revés, cuando ocurre algo al revés es que quieren que veamos eso.

Por eso no me fío ni un pelo que venga un político a decirle a Goldman como debe hacer las cosas, y si efectivamente fuera así, es que ya tienen otra forma de batir al mercado haciendo trampas y quieren dar la apariencia de víctimas de la 'implacable' regulación, JA!


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2009)

percebo dijo:


> me gustaria conocer esa teoria, seguro que se puede rebatir facilmente...
> 
> Un saludo a todo el mundo, ahora no puedo quedarme que me voy tomar un cafezuco con unos amigos, pero miedo me dais que me vuelvo a reenganchar, pero en fin ahora me da igual que acabo de empezar las vacaciones... Asi que segurame, acabe cayendo nuevamente en esta locura.
> 
> ...



*cuidado, un percebo suelto!*

Se te echaba de menos y tal...


----------



## Speculo (4 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no tengo el konkorde ni puedo ponermelo, pero tengo un indicador donde aparecen el IVN y el IVP combinados, me dice algo pero no mucho, además en mi indicador es dificil adivinar movimientos, pero con el A-D me estoy dando cuenta de que se pueden adivinar bastante bien.



Una cosa: El Koncorde es un indicador público y las funciones que utiliza las puedes traspasar a tu sistema de gráficos creo que sin problema. Si te interesa, te saco el código del proreal y te lo pego aquí.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Mary Shapiro, jefa de la SEC ha comunicado que la prohibición del Flash-Trading es inminente. Por lo tanto a los cocos se lo van a poner un poco más dificil
> 
> Novedad Novedad Novedad​



Cáspita, ya lo van a prohibir y a mí todavía no me había quedado claro cómo lo hacían.

Será que han encontrado otra cosa "toavía" peor...


----------



## Speculo (4 Ago 2009)

percebo dijo:


> [...]
> 
> Un saludo a todo el mundo, ahora no puedo quedarme que me voy tomar un cafezuco con unos amigos, pero miedo me dais que me vuelvo a reenganchar, pero en fin ahora me da igual que acabo de empezar las vacaciones... asi que segurame, acabe cayendo nuevamente en esta locura.
> 
> ...



El vicio es el vicio.. Nunca se deja atrás del todo. 
Mientras no te afecte a la salud, por dinero que no quede.

Un saludo de nuevo. Encantado de volver a tenerte entre nosotros.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Ago 2009)

Madremía que presión al alza en el stokastico!!

No baja de la zona central.Como haga una cuña se puede disparar al hiperespacio.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ago 2009)

Perceboooooo ^_______^!! Se te echaba de menos...

Mini-bronca para ti por no avisarnos de que ibas a estar fuera un tiempo :

Se acabo la bronca, me alegro de leerte 

Un saludo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Ago 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Me gustaria conocer esa teoria, seguro que se puede rebatir facilmente...
> 
> Un saludo a todo el mundo, ahora no puedo quedarme que me voy tomar un cafezuco con unos amigos, pero miedo me dais que me vuelvo a reenganchar, pero en fin ahora me da igual que acabo de empezar las vacaciones... asi que segurame, acabe cayendo nuevamente en esta locura.
> 
> ...



Perceboooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xtXN_EHPwSg&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xtXN_EHPwSg&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Kujire (4 Ago 2009)

Percebo, me alegro mucho de volver a leerte x aki

Wataru_ tiene razón, mereces un tirón de orejas, se nos ocurrió que habías ido a rodar la secuela de Guol Estri, en el papel del Malo-maloso HF, por aquello del disfraz y tal... ... nosotr@s por aki sin pase vip:o


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Una cosa: El Koncorde es un indicador público y las funciones que utiliza las puedes traspasar a tu sistema de gráficos creo que sin problema. Si te interesa, te saco el código del proreal y te lo pego aquí.



Mi programa es que es muy raro, se como funciona internamente el konkorde y he intentado programarlo para mi sistema pero de momento no lo he conseguido. Dentro de poco se va a lanzar una nueva versión de mi programa y podría ser que hayan solucionado algunos de los problemas que tengo con la programación de este indicador.

De todas formas solo uso un indicador para el volumen y poco más, realmente me gustan poco porque los leoncios ya saben manipularlos de sobra, aunque estoy mirando en los últimos días las divergencias del A-D en 30 mins. y me llaman mucho la atención, adivinan muy bien los movimientos antes de que ocurran, no hay divergencias todos los días pero cuando las hay aciertan de pleno.

edito: ahora hay una en el Stoxx para abrir cortos que puede ser muy buena, pero hace falta que confirme.


----------



## Kujire (4 Ago 2009)

Papelón Papelón ...los cocos ha vuelto


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Ago 2009)

Hiperespacio now!!

Sp500 en 1006!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Ago 2009)

Hablando del índice papelón y de indicadores:



> Según algunos autores, los indicadores que a continuación se exponen permiten en alguna medida e indirectamente saber si los grandes operadores del mercado están comprando o vendiendo.
> Entre estos indicadores destacan:
> 1/ el TRIN que se define como TRIN=(Numero valores que suben/Numero valores que bajan)/(Volumen valores que suben/Volumen valores que bajan)
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2009)

De Cárpatos:



> Mundo hedge Fund [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues yo aun no creo en el papelón 

Creeré en el cuando lleguemos a los 1050 del S&P.

El A-D en 30 mins. del Stoxx acaba de girar hacia abajo.

edito: cuando son 30 mins. hay que esperar a que terminen los 30 mins. para decidir si se gira o no, de momento no ha girado aun.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Ago 2009)

Los osciladores vuelven a decir ¡al ataquerrr!!

Pero el volumen se esfuma:

rrarro rrarro


----------



## Kujire (4 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> De Cárpatos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, el Índice de Papelón NO es cuando reparten Papel, sino que empujan hacia arriba haciendo un "Papelón"

Carpatos confirma los ñús, el aumento de volúmen y la caída mañanera confirma el traspaso de papel de lo cocos a los ñus, y desde hace un rato tenemos a nuevamente a los cocos apoyando la subida(sin demasiada convicción pero ayudando), al final los cocos consiguen que el titular sea "acabamos en verde y con volúmen" jiji

ED: Cuando hacen el papelón, ponerse corto es un suicidio... como muchos de uds. han comprobado en sus carteras


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Ago 2009)

Sp 1007!!

Mañana en el Ibex hueco que lo flipas!!


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> no, el Índice de Papelón NO es cuando reparten Papel, sino que empujan hacia arriba haciendo un "Papelón"
> 
> Carpatos confirma los ñús, el aumento de volúmen y la caída mañanera confirma el traspaso de papel de lo cocos a los ñus, y desde hace un rato tenemos a nuevamente a los cocos apoyando la subida(sin demasiada convicción pero ayudando), al final los cocos consiguen que el titular sea "acabamos en verde y con volúmen" jiji
> 
> ED: Cuando hacen el papelón, ponerse corto es un suicidio... como muchos de uds. han comprobado en sus carteras



Ah, ok, yo pensé que era lo contrario, aunque estoy de acuerdo en el intercambio de cromos entre cocos y ñus.


----------



## Speculo (4 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El A-D en 30 mins. del Stoxx acaba de girar hacia abajo.
> 
> edito: cuando son 30 mins. hay que esperar a que terminen los 30 mins. para decidir si se gira o no, de momento no ha girado aun.



Si el indicador se confirmara sin esperar al final de la vela, todos forrados en dos días.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Ago 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Me gustaria conocer esa teoria, seguro que se puede rebatir facilmente...
> 
> Un saludo a todo el mundo, ahora no puedo quedarme que me voy tomar un cafezuco con unos amigos, pero miedo me dais que me vuelvo a reenganchar, pero en fin ahora me da igual que acabo de empezar las vacaciones... asi que segurame, acabe cayendo nuevamente en esta locura.
> 
> ...



Jajaja me alegro de volver a leerte, pensé que después de la Champions del Barça habías celebrado "demasiado" la gesta...  Hasta sales en un hilo de Chameleon (hace mucho que no se pasa por aquí, no?  de foreros que creíamos que habían pasado a mejor vida... :o

En fin, recuerdas que te dije lo del 1013, allá por abril?  Ahora rondando los 1007... estén atentos que estamos cerca de uno de los giros... 

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (4 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ah, ok, yo pensé que era lo contrario, aunque estoy de acuerdo en el intercambio de cromos entre cocos y ñus.



Yo coincido contigo en los 1050, debería llegar.

Lo importante es que hoy he detectado esto, que es diferente a otras veces, y muy diferente a lo de ayer. Eso no significa que no sea alcista, seguimos alcistas, hasta que los cocos nos vuelvan a mostrar cual es el camino a seguir, de cualquier forma empieza a complicarse el tema así que con mucha precaución.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Ago 2009)

Pongo el gráfico del TRIN y del S&P, he puesto unas líneas para destacar aumentos del precio que no se correspondían con aumentos del volumen, por si Kujire quiere comentar algo, ¿es eso el famoso papelón=paripé=comedia...?


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Yo coincido contigo en los 1050, debería llegar.
> 
> Lo importante es que hoy he detectado esto, que es diferente a otras veces, y muy diferente a lo de ayer. Eso no significa que no sea alcista, seguimos alcistas, hasta que los cocos nos vuelvan a mostrar cual es el camino a seguir, de cualquier forma empieza a complicarse el tema así que con mucha precaución.



También ocurre que hemos entrado en agosto y, ayer fue el primer dia del mes donde se hacen cosas raras, pero hoy ya es un dia normal y corriente de agosto. Durante este mes la bajada de volumen siempre produce efectos raros.


----------



## pyn (4 Ago 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Sp 1007!!
> 
> Mañana en el Ibex hueco que lo flipas!!



Hueco hacia arriba entendemos.


----------



## Mulder (4 Ago 2009)

El A-D ha girado pero ni mucho menos ha sido como lo fue ayer, me parece que mañana abrimos planos o con gap al alza.

Aunque para mañana también espero que bajemos, al menos por la mañana, pero también tendremos un gran cambio de tendencia fuerte.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Ago 2009)

Retiro lo del hueco

Se están hostiando a marchas forzadas.

Kujire rlz!!


----------



## Kujire (4 Ago 2009)

ya te digo, cómo se nota en el momento que cierran el grifo volvemos a las andadas. Ésto es lo que tiene estar en manos de esta gente, te sostienen hasta que cumplen un determinado objetivo de $ y luego empapelan para hacer cash sin que caiga el precio demasiado porque quieren venderlo caro jur jur parece que incluso el mercado está un poco out y ya le empieza a faltar liquidez...

Páralo páralo xico que estos ñus se asustan con facilidad!!!!!!!


----------



## Kujire (4 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

Prueba Superada!!

Dow 9,319.89 +33.33 (0.36%)
S&P *1,005.61 +2.98 (0.30%)*
Nasdaq 2,011.31 +2.70 (0.13%)

Han acabado en verde, han dado el primer acomodo a los ñús que gustosos lo han comprado bien caro, y al final lo que sale en los resúmenes es:



> Un día más el S&P consolida las ganancias y este rally sigue!! CON UN INCREMENTO DE VOLÜMEN cosa siempre positiva, y estamos en Agosto!!, uf uf la gente debe estar impaciente por entrar y reobozarse en las ganancias, "compre compre que me los sacan de las manos"



Tened los cortos a mano que podemos disfrutar un rato, aunque seguimos alcistas. Bueno, pues ahora me me voy a tomar los últimos rayos de sol que por aki no queda ni el tato.


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2009)

Ja ja ja!!!!! El SP emulando nuestro Ibex y subiendo en el tiempo de descuento hasta máximos


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Ago 2009)

Desdeb el curro

Eur/usd a 1,44

No se si preocuparme hoy o dejarlo para otro día


----------



## Speculo (4 Ago 2009)

Curioso el tema este de comparar la volatilidad a un mes (VIX) con la volatilidad a tres meses (VXV). Ya que el VXV mide la volatilidad que espera el mercado a partir del número de opciones contratadas, es curioso observar como el mercado espera una volatilidad mayor dentro de algunos meses ... 




¿Alguien espera curvas para el otoño??



...........
Pongo a los dos hermanos por separado ...


----------



## tonuel (4 Ago 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Desdeb el curro
> 
> Eur/usd a 1,44
> 
> No se si preocuparme hoy o dejarlo para otro día



No hay que preocuparse, hay que aprovecharse e ir de compras... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

¿a que no adivinan que dia es este jueves que viene?

Pues que va a ser, dia de *luna llena*


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Ago 2009)

se lo iba apreguntar esta tarde, pero ya lo vi en internete

jeje

por eso los trolles estan exaltados...


----------



## tonuel (5 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿a que no adivinan que dia es este jueves que viene?
> 
> Pues que va a ser, dia de *luna llena*



*¿Alguien dijo guano...? *:



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (5 Ago 2009)

¿Necesitará cash para poder pasar las vacaciones...? :



> 04/08/2009 - 17:26 - MADRID, 04 AGO
> 
> *BANCO SANTANDER *
> 
> El cuarto Vicepresidente, Manuel Soto Serrano, vende de forma indirecta 30.000 acciones a 9,94 euros; 20.000 acciones a 9,93 euros; 40.000 acciones a 9,92 euros; 80.000 acciones a 9,90 euros; 20.428 acciones a 9,89 euros; y 29.572 acciones a 9,84 euros. Controla: 0,004%.




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

A los buenos días!



tonuel dijo:


> ¿Necesitará cash para poder pasar las vacaciones...? :



Si necesita cash siempre puede pedir un crédito al consumo para vacaciones de su propio banco 

Hoy va a ser un día de cambio de tendencia, por eso empezamos bajando en el Stoxx, pero esta bajada está siendo más falsa que un euro de corcho.


----------



## pyn (5 Ago 2009)

¿Cambio de tendencia hacia dónde Mulder?


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ago 2009)

Buenos días, al hilo que no duerme y que no coge vacaciones... 
¿qué se espera para hoy en el IBEX patrio?


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Cambio de tendencia hacia dónde Mulder?



Hacia arriba, pero más fuerte que estos días. Aunque hayamos subido ultimamente lo hemos hecho con cuidado y pasito a pasito, el Stoxx ayer no logró superar ni el máximo ni el mínimo de anteayer.

Es decir que tenemos muchos fuegos de artificio con el manido tema del 1000 del S&P pero realmente estamos en una especie de lateral arriba y abajo y lo que viene ahora sería la subida fuerte y definitiva.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y si lo pide en el SAN diciendo que es para comprar acciones suyas en Septiembre, seguro que se lo dejan tirado de precio... y que claro, pone de aval esas acciones a ese precio!


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2009)

Buenos días a la forería !!!!!!!

¿Las noches de mayor intensidad de las lágrimas de San Lorenzo (11-13 de agosto) también repercutirán en la bolsa? 

Mis SAN me tienen frito, cada vez que tocan mi precio de compra (10.04) se van para atrás  . No tengo ni idea de técnico, menos cuando compro, que sin saberlo siempre acierto y lo hago en resistencias :o


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenos días a la forería !!!!!!!
> 
> ¿Las noches de mayor intensidad de las lágrimas de San Lorenzo (11-13 de agosto) también repercutirán en la bolsa?
> 
> Mis SAN me tienen frito, cada vez que tocan mi precio de compra (10.04) se van para atrás  . No tengo ni idea de técnico, menos cuando compro, que sin saberlo siempre acierto y lo hago en resistencias :o



No te preocupes, subirán. ¿No ves que yo estoy fuera?


----------



## Bambi (5 Ago 2009)

buenos días,
he entrado en Arcelor a 26,1 y Ence a 2,37, sigo manteniendo Gas Natural y Grifols, stops por doquier

vaya "correccion" ayer... de todas maneras yo creo que de esta semana no pasa que volvamos a los níveles del jueves pasado 10400-10500 para el cierre del viernes, veremos


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ago 2009)

Roso... 10,05
Edito: y ha tocado 10,06


----------



## tonuel (5 Ago 2009)

No tonuel... no lo hagas... deja el botón tranquilo joder... :


Saludos :o


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ago 2009)

Hoy parece un bonito día de brotes verdes en el IBEX.


----------



## Deudor (5 Ago 2009)

E50 ya en positivo.


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Roso... 10,05
> Edito: y ha tocado 10,06



Por fin, a ver cuanto dura. 



> Bambi
> buenos días,
> he entrado en Arcelor a 26,1 y Ence a 2,37, sigo manteniendo Gas Natural y Grifols, stops por doquier
> 
> vaya "correccion" ayer... *de todas maneras yo creo que de esta semana no pasa que volvamos a los níveles del jueves pasado 10400-10500 para el cierre del viernes, veremos*



Jodo!!!!! Bambi yo te hacia más alcista que Pepon26 y me acabas de remover todo el desayuno


----------



## Bambi (5 Ago 2009)

en algún momento habrá que corregir,digo yo 

eso no quita que luego se retomen subidas, supongo que estamos todos pensando lo mismo ¿cómo se va a comportar el S&P en el 1000? puede haber mamoneo para rato ahí


----------



## tonuel (5 Ago 2009)

Corto en Cintra a 5,81... 


Será per diners... :



Hasta luego gacelas...


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Corto en Cintra a 5,81...
> 
> Será per diners... :



Mucho cuidado hoy con los cortos, quien entre en dirección bajista es recomendable que cierre antes del final de la sesión de hoy. Lo digo muy en serio porque el varapalo será terrible a partir de mañana.


----------



## Sargento Highway (5 Ago 2009)

Calopez nos brinda un buen post sobre la manipulación del mercado 



> *En milisegundos*
> 
> Hace unos meses pude leer una reconstrucción de que hace el ordenador de un coche, y en qué momentos, cada cosa que sucede durante un accidente.
> 
> ...



Fuente: En milisegundos > Euribor (Economía, hipotecas, finanzas, bancos y vivienda)


----------



## Bambi (5 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mucho cuidado hoy con los cortos, quien entre en dirección bajista es recomendable que cierre antes del final de la sesión de hoy. Lo digo muy en serio porque el varapalo será terrible a partir de mañana.



coño Mulder que rotundo, veo aplastante seguridad por su parte en que el S&P sube desde 1000 del tirón, ¿no piensa que puede haber un período de mamoneo considerable? que hablamos de los 1000, hoyga


----------



## xavigomis (5 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mucho cuidado hoy con los cortos, quien entre en dirección bajista es recomendable que cierre antes del final de la sesión de hoy. Lo digo muy en serio porque el varapalo será terrible a partir de mañana.





?


:


----------



## Speculo (5 Ago 2009)

Esta recuperación se observa mejor si se mira un gráfico a largo plazo y vemos lo que hacen los índices cuando se encuentran en situaciones similares.

La realidad es que los índices, cuando se enfrentan a caídas como la actual, terminan corrigiendo en un primer periodo entre el 23,60% y el 38,20% de toda la bajada. Y el impulso alcista suele ser similar al impulso bajista, tanto en puntos como en tiempo. Una vez corregido ese porcentaje, los índices hacen dos cosas: Vuelven a bajar a mínimos o retoman las subidas hasta corregir el 50% de toda la bajada. Todo esto después de un periodo lateral que suele durar entre dos y tres meses.

Dicho lo cual y si atendemos única y exclusivamente a nuestra inversión/visión a largo plazo, si observamos el gráfico del S&P 500, deberemos esperar lo siguiente:

1.- El rebote actual desde mínimos tiene su fase de agotamiento en los 1.020.
2.- Una vez se toquen esos 1.020, el índice S&P ya no va a subir más en dos o tres meses. Tampoco va a bajar más. Cuando digo esto significa que el indice se quedará tonteando entre los 1.030 y los 950 ese número de meses.
3.- Aproximadamente hacia mediados de noviembre, el índice S&P hará una de estas dos cosas:
a.- Superará el 1.050 y se irá casi sin frenos hasta los 1.125 y muy posiblemente seguirá hasta los 1.200.
b.- Romperá los 925 y se irá sin remedio a los 880, pasará como una flecha por los 840 y puede que quiera parar en los 800 o los 750.

A largo plazo, yo no veo más que esos dos escenarios. Y cuando digo largo plazo, tomo como periodo el de la caída inicial. Es decir, que cualquiera de los supuestos a o b quedarán completados antes de un año y medio y terminarán de definirse dos o tres meses después de tocar el techo en los 1020.

El problema de esta última subida es que deja los escenarios reducidos a dos, lo cual puede ser bueno o malo. Quiero decir que con esto que está sucediendo ahora mismo, una recuperación de las bolsas en W queda invalidada por completo.

​


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2009)

Mientras el Eurostoxx se mantiene, más o menos, en un lateral, SAN y futuros ibex van bajando : 

Este lateralicio es un suplicio


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> coño Mulder que rotundo, veo aplastante seguridad por su parte en que el S&P sube desde 1000 del tirón, ¿no piensa que puede haber un período de mamoneo considerable? que hablamos de los 1000, hoyga



Si miramos solo el Ibex o no nos fijamos bien en lo que sucede en el mercado se llegan a conclusiones como esta.

No habrá periodo de mamoneo, ayer entró un volumen considerable al mercado se habla de ello en muchos foros internacionales, incluso Kujire o yo también lo dijimos ayer durante la sesión, estamos viendo un pequeño mamoneo en otros índices para dar apariencia de debilidad pero al más pequeño impulso bajista se le responde con una subida fuerte, ha pasado esta mañana en el Stoxx por ejemplo.

Al futuro del mini-S&P le costó mucho llegar a los 1000, más que al contado pero ahora mismo está a 1002.75, yo aun no me he puesto largo porque hoy van a dejarnos caer un poco para 'convencernos' de lo 'debil' que está el mercado y sacarnos fuera o dejarnos pillados con cortos, pero la realidad es que estamos a punto de encarrilar otro rally fuertemente alcista.

Los objetivos de este rally son el 2800 para el Stoxx y el 1050 para el futuro del mini-S&P, se llegará a ellos antes del día 20 de agosto, en ese momento empezará la tan manida y cacareada corrección seria, pero en septiembre o a finales de agosto volveremos a subir muy fuerte para situarnos a finales de este mes en los 1120 del S&P aproximadamente.

El que no se lo quiera creer que no se lo crea, aunque yo también puedo equivocarme, pero en este caso estoy muy seguro de lo que digo.


----------



## tonuel (5 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mucho cuidado hoy con los cortos, quien entre en dirección bajista es recomendable que cierre antes del final de la sesión de hoy. Lo digo muy en serio porque el varapalo será terrible a partir de mañana.



Con las Cintras estoy tranquilo... y además estoy dentro y corto... que es lo importante... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Con las Cintras estoy tranquilo... y además estoy dentro y corto... que es lo importante... :



Yo ahora mismo no me sentiría tranquilo con un corto y me quedaría fuera del mercado que es lo que estoy haciendo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ago 2009)

La confianza de las gacelas está en niveles máximos de toda la subida, sólo igualados por los alcanzados el día 8 de mayo de este año, que coincidió con el comienzo de un retroceso de casi el 5% del S&P.

Estos niveles de confianza de las manos débiles sólo se han alcanzado 13 veces en los últimos 14 años.

Si nos centramos en lo sucedido durante el fin de la fase bajista en 2003, este nivel de confianza se alcanzó 3 veces durante los años 2003 y 2004:

-En la primera ocasión se alcanzó tras subir un 25% desde los suelos de 2003, se alcanzó justo al llegar a los 1000-1010 puntos del S&P y supuso una corrección máxima del 4% que mantuvo a la bolsa lateral durante casi dos meses.

-En la segunda ocasión se alcanzó tras superar los 1000 puntos, a la altura de los 1120, tras alcanzarse, todavía siguió subiendo la confianza de las manos débiles hasta tocar los 1160 puntos del S&P, tras lo cual se inició un periodo de sube y baja que duró 10 meses y que llegó a hacer corregir al S&P como máximo hasta los 1100 puntos.

-En la tercera ocasión se alcanzó a la altura de los 1200 puntos del S&P, tras lo cual hubo otro periodo de sube y baja durante unos 6 meses en que se llegó a caer hasta los 1150 puntos del S&P.

No se volvieron a alcanzar niveles de confianza tan altos por parte de las manos débiles hasta principios del año 2007, con el S&P ya por encima de los 1400 puntos.

En todo caso se observa que niveles altos de confianza por parte de las manos débiles indican recortes fuertes en las cotizaciones sólo en las fases finales de las tendencias alcistas de largo plazo o durante la fase bajista.

Durante el comienzo y consolidación de las fases alcistas niveles altos de confianza de las manos débiles provocan recortes muy moderados.

Pero claro, esto es en teoría, luego la práctica... 

Otro día hablo de la confianza de las manos fuertes.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo no me sentiría tranquilo con un corto y me quedaría fuera del mercado que es lo que estoy haciendo.



En las últimas 5 ó 6 sesiones ya ha sido posible ganar dinero en intradía tanto estando corto como estando largo, no era normal que fuese casi imposible ganar dinero estando corto, te fulminaban las posiciones sin misericordia.

Pero lo correcto entiendo que es estar largo o neutral, podrá haber correcciones pero creo que es mejor aprovecharlas para entrar largo, en el post de más arriba lo explico un poco.

Una corrección del 7 u 8 % sería una señal de largos tremenda, quién la pillara (y tuviera sangre fría, porque claro).

Y que nadie se lo tome como un consejo de inversión, que ya ayer había posts llamando cabrones al personal...


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ago 2009)

Me voy dos horas, vuelvo, y me encuentro todo igual...
Esperemos que cuando abra USA haya meneo.


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> En las últimas 5 ó 6 sesiones ya ha sido posible ganar dinero en intradía tanto estando corto como estando largo, no era normal que fuese casi imposible ganar dinero estando corto, te fulminaban las posiciones sin misericordia.
> 
> Pero lo correcto entiendo que es estar largo o neutral, podrá haber correcciones pero creo que es mejor aprovecharlas para entrar largo, en el post de más arriba lo explico un poco.
> 
> ...



Creo que solo vamos a tener una corrección intradía para hoy, creo que están a punto de hacerla, estamos en máximos del día pero no están metiendo dinero, tal vez hoy tengamos algún dato malo, pero hoy no parecen haber datos importantes.


----------



## tonuel (5 Ago 2009)

He pillado más cintras a 5,94€... muerte o victoria... 



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> He pillado más cintras a 5,94€... *muerte o victoria.*..
> 
> Saludos



Menos mal que tienes más vidas que un gato 

Por cierto, a Iberia le han sentado muy bien los malos resultados de British


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ago 2009)

Que alguien analice técnicamente Repsol, vaya 8 últimas sesiones que lleva, justo desde antes de presentar resultados, y eso que la bolsa ha estado alcista que si no.

No he mirado el resto de petroleras ni estoy muy al tanto de los resultados presentados por las petroleras USA la semana pasada.

Que alguien me ponga al día.


----------



## Bambi (5 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si miramos solo el Ibex o no nos fijamos bien en lo que sucede en el mercado se llegan a conclusiones como esta.
> 
> No habrá periodo de mamoneo, ayer entró un volumen considerable al mercado se habla de ello en muchos foros internacionales, incluso Kujire o yo también lo dijimos ayer durante la sesión, estamos viendo un pequeño mamoneo en otros índices para dar apariencia de debilidad pero al más pequeño impulso bajista se le responde con una subida fuerte, ha pasado esta mañana en el Stoxx por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



apuntada la aclaración, a pesar de su marcado tono condescendiente, hoyga envidio que a estas alturas de la película se pueda afirmar con tanta rotundidad


----------



## Deudor (5 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> He pillado más cintras a 5,94€... muerte o victoria...



Me decepcionas.

Te has dejado llevar por la emoción profesional, y te acaban de crecer unos cuernos. (de gacela, eh )


----------



## tonuel (5 Ago 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Me decepcionas.
> 
> Te has dejado llevar por la emoción profesional, y te acaban de crecer unos cuernos. (de gacela, eh )




Ya lo veremos, cintra huele a muerto... :


Al botas también tengo ganas de meterle... pero vamos a ver si dan el subidón que dice Mulder o nos vamos para abajo... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (5 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No habrá periodo de mamoneo, ayer entró un volumen considerable al mercado se habla de ello en muchos foros internacionales, incluso Kujire o yo también lo dijimos ayer durante la sesión, estamos viendo un pequeño mamoneo en otros índices para dar apariencia de debilidad pero al más pequeño impulso bajista se le responde con una subida fuerte, ha pasado esta mañana en el Stoxx por ejemplo.
> 
> Al futuro del mini-S&P le costó mucho llegar a los 1000, más que al contado pero ahora mismo está a 1002.75, yo aun no me he puesto largo porque hoy van a dejarnos caer un poco para 'convencernos' de lo 'debil' que está el mercado y sacarnos fuera o dejarnos pillados con cortos, pero la realidad es que estamos a punto de encarrilar otro rally fuertemente alcista.
> 
> Los objetivos de este rally son el 2800 para el Stoxx y el 1050 para el futuro del mini-S&P, se llegará a ellos antes del día 20 de agosto, en ese momento empezará la tan manida y cacareada corrección seria, pero en septiembre o a finales de agosto volveremos a subir muy fuerte para situarnos a finales de este mes en los 1120 del S&P aproximadamente.



Je, je... Tú apuestas por mi escenario a, pero con caídas (*) tras los 1050 (yo creo que a los 1030 no llegamos, pero vale). Yo no apuesto por ninguno porque yo no veo caídas intermedias. Veo un lateral que se romperá por arriba o por abajo. Dependiendo de esa rotura, nos iremos muy abajo o nos iremos hasta donde dices tú.
Repasando diferentes periodos de 15 años me doy cuenta de que este escenario ya se ha repetido hasta la saciedad a lo largo de la historia. Y en ninguno parecen contemplarse caídas para volver a subir. O se tira hacia arriba o se cae a plomo. No hay punto intermedio. Mirad los gráficos en esos periodos y en semanal. Está claro lo que va a pasar ahora. Nadie va a inventarse un escenario nuevo. 

(*) Nota: Entendiendo por caídas/subidas todo aquello que se salga de un rango de unos 100 puntos del S&P (1050-950).


----------



## tonuel (5 Ago 2009)

Yo sólo digo que los que tienen información de primera mano están abandonando el barco... 


ratas los llaman... :



Saludos :


----------



## Deudor (5 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya lo veremos, cintra huele a muerto... :



Perdona, si vas corto, supongo que has acertado.
Pensaba que habias comprado acciones.


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Je, je... Tú apuestas por mi escenario a, pero con caídas (*) tras los 1050 (yo creo que a los 1030 no llegamos, pero vale). Yo no apuesto por ninguno porque yo no veo caídas intermedias. Veo un lateral que se romperá por arriba o por abajo. Dependiendo de esa rotura, nos iremos muy abajo o nos iremos hasta donde dices tú.
> Repasando diferentes periodos de 15 años me doy cuenta de que este escenario ya se ha repetido hasta la saciedad a lo largo de la historia. Y en ninguno parecen contemplarse caídas para volver a subir. O se tira hacia arriba o se cae a plomo. No hay punto intermedio. Mirad los gráficos en esos periodos y en semanal. Está claro lo que va a pasar ahora. Nadie va a inventarse un escenario nuevo.
> 
> (*) Nota: Entendiendo por caídas/subidas todo aquello que se salga de un rango de unos 100 puntos del S&P (1050-950).



La primera caida a mitad de agosto tras conseguir el 1050 nos debería llevar a los niveles de ahora. La segunda, que será en octubre, no la tengo tan clara todavía pero se producirá tras toparse con el 50% de la bajada anterior, ese es un nivel importante y nos traerá correcciones d cierto nivel, aunque eso no quiere decir bajar mucho, quiere decir solamente corrección, ahí si sería posible ver un final con lateral. Pero no considero ahora mismo laterales para antes de ese momento.


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo sólo digo que los que tienen información de primera mano están abandonando el barco...
> 
> ratas los llaman... :



Yo de ti me pondría las gafas correctas.


----------



## Speculo (5 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La primera caida a mitad de agosto tras conseguir el 1050 nos debería llevar a los niveles de ahora. La segunda, que será en octubre, no la tengo tan clara todavía pero se producirá tras toparse con el 50% de la bajada anterior, ese es un nivel importante y nos traerá correcciones d cierto nivel, aunque eso no quiere decir bajar mucho, quiere decir solamente corrección, ahí si sería posible ver un final con lateral. Pero no considero ahora mismo laterales para antes de ese momento.



Vale. Yo te sigo hasta los 1050. Creo que no va a llegar ahí, pero te sigo. Y que haya una corrección hasta los niveles actuales entra dentro de lo lógico, una caída sin importancia. 
Lo que te garantizo y además me juego lo que te de la gana, es que el S&P no va a llegar a los 1120 esos que escribes a finales de este mes ni durante el mes de septiembre. Y menos si entre medias hay caídas, aunque sean de poca relevancia.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes a Todos.

Befesa sigue subiendo, parace que el fichaje Borrell y los nuevos productos están dando resultado.

De momento no he encontrado rumores, pero esta acción tiene muy poco free float y sube por pura especulación.

Es interesante arriesgar unos euros en ella, se puede doblar fácilmente y sus mínimos son de 11€.

Me marcho a comer con un stop en 13,80, si me salta pues bueno, un 10% después de comisiones a la buchaca.

Comer tranquilo no tiene precio! XD


----------



## pyn (5 Ago 2009)

Hola,
que mañana más rara, tan sólo nos hemos movido unos pírricos 45 puntos, ultimamente el Ibex define la tendencia cuando abren los americanos, pero por las mañanas la horquilla suele ser bastante más grande (100 puntos). Supongo que en breve empezarán a moverse.


----------



## tonuel (5 Ago 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Perdona, si vas corto, supongo que has acertado.
> *Pensaba que habias comprado acciones*.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ago 2009)

Sin noticias va a ser difícil subir más, incluso puede que tenga razón Kujire y estén aprovechando las noticias los cocos para colocar papel.

Estoy pensando en cerrar posiciones en 10900, a ver cómo reacciona con las noticias de hoy, pero parece que de ahí le cuesta muuuucho pasar, no creo que sea casualidad.







De Cárpatos:


> * A las 14.15:
> 
> - INDICADOR DE LA CONSULTORA ADP SOBRE EMPLEO de julio.
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2009)

De vuelta de vacaciones y nos encontramos esto más arriba ....

A ver cuando se deciden a colocar papel para poder abrir unos cortos.


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Sin noticias va a ser difícil subir más, incluso puede que tenga razón Kujire y estén aprovechando las noticias los cocos para colocar papel.
> 
> Estoy pensando en cerrar posiciones en 10900, a ver cómo reacciona con las noticias de hoy, pero parece que de ahí le cuesta muuuucho pasar, no creo que sea casualidad.
> 
> ...



Me he liado y he mirado los datos de la semana que viene....


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

Hoy el volumen es bajísimo y el Stoxx ha hecho nuevos máximos durante la mañana, no me extrañaría que aprovecharan los datos para dejarlo caer.


----------



## pyn (5 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez, en ese gráfico yo pondría la linea del soporte sobre los 10840 y ya te queda fetén, si rompe una de las dos nos indicaría quizás la tendencia en uno u otro lado ¿qué te parece?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy el volumen es bajísimo y el Stoxx ha hecho nuevos máximos durante la mañana, no me extrañaría que aprovecharan los datos para dejarlo caer.



Así ha sido, hasta las 16:00 no hay más datos, a ver cómo abre WS.

Está parado en 10850 y no rebota casi nada, a ver si volvemos a ver los mínimos de ayer y entonces me lo pienso mejor.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Benditaliquidez, en ese gráfico yo pondría la linea del soporte sobre los 10840 y ya te queda fetén, si rompe una de las dos nos indicaría quizás la tendencia en uno u otro lado ¿qué te parece?



No me parece mal.


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

Señores, el futuro del mini-S&P sigue por encima de 1000, mínimo del día en 999 exactos, no me digan que no es como para pensárselo bien antes de abrir unos cortos hoy y eso a pesar del volumen.

Estamos pasando los 1000 del S&P con contras en los índices, excepto en el propio S&P, es muy curioso, atentos que hoy la apertura será interesantísima.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy el volumen es bajísimo y el Stoxx ha hecho nuevos máximos durante la mañana, no me extrañaría que aprovecharan los datos para dejarlo caer.



Eso es lo que más miedo me da


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Así ha sido, hasta las 16:00 no hay más datos, a ver cómo abre WS.
> 
> Está parado en 10850 y no rebota casi nada, *a ver si volvemos a ver los mínimos de ayer y entonces me lo pienso mejor*.




Parece que tus deseos son órdenes  

10815 -- 2674 y bajando

Me alegro de haberme quitado de encima mis SAN con paupérrima plusvalía pero al menos podré aprovecharla si esto sigue así.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ago 2009)

En el Ibex yo veo soporte en los mínimos de ayer, otro en 10600, otro menos fiable en 10500 y otro ya bastante más fiable en 10200.

Bajar a 10200 sería una corrección del 6% desde máximos y yo compraría ahí, con eso sería suficiente para que se montase otra orgía de cortos y que se hablase del Apocalipsis de nuevo.

Si, además, viniese acompañado de subida de la confianza de las manos fuertes yo creo que entraría hasta Speculo.

Lástima no haberle metido cortos en 10900, no me atreví a tanto, pero ahora sí que tiene sentido hacer lo que hacía Speculo de estar fuera mientras sube y meter algún corto arriba, yo todavía tengo que cambiar el chip, no me atrevo y cuando me atreva igual ya es tarde.


----------



## pyn (5 Ago 2009)

Pues haciendo caso de lo dicho, parece que nos falta un poco de fuelle para sobrepasar los 10900 con holgura y con la apertura yanki nos hemos ido para abajo.


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

Me ha parecido interesante esto, de Cárpatos:



> Interesante esta cita de A. Elder que me manda un alumno de los cursos de trading, y donde aparece una figura que es exactamente la que vimos cuando falló el famoso H-C-H bajista, que a tanta gente pilló, entre ellos a mí, cuando no solo no funcionó sino que supuso el inicio del subidón de los subidones. Desde luego la figura está clavada.
> 
> 
> "Esta señal ocurre cuando una figura fiable en un gráfico no conduce a la acción que usted esperaba y los precios se mueven en dirección opuesta. Una figura de cabeza y hombros indica que ha finalizado la tendencia alcista. Si los precios continúan subiendo, entonces están dando la señal del sabueso de los Baskerville.
> ...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ago 2009)

Lo del sabueso de Baskerville ya lo dijo ayer Wbuffete.

Viene a decir lo mismo que he dicho yo con el post en el que hablaba de la confianza de las manos débiles, puede haber recortes, del 5, del 6, del 7%, pero la tendencia es alcista y sólo son oportunidades de compra.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Ago 2009)

Se llama así a esta señal por la novela de sir Arthur Conan Doyle en la cual Sherlock Holmes es llamado para resolver un asesinato en una finca campestre. Holmes encuentra la pista fundamental cuando se da cuenta de que el perro de la familia no había ladrado cuando se estaba cometiendo el asesinato. Esto significaba que el perro conocía al criminal y que el asesinato era asunto de familia. ¡La señal venía dada por la falta de la acción esperada, por la falta de ladridos!.

Me has reventado la novela


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

Interesante noticia:



> 15:19 MERCADO LABORAL EN EEUU
> Un portavoz de la Casa Blanca ha comentado que las cifras del viernes mostrarán una pérdida de varios cientos de miles de empleos en el mes de julio. El consenso de mercado espera que el empleo no agrícola descienda en 328.000 puestos de trabajo.
> 
> Ayer tarde, los analistas de Morgan Stanley comentaban que la destrucción de empleo podría alcanzar solo los 200.000 puestos.


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me has reventado la novela



No te quejes, yo estoy como tú


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ago 2009)

`__´ Buenas tardes

Me he deshecho de mi posi americana... ayer la amplié un poco y le he ganado un buen pico hoy, pero ha seguido subiendo grrr

He puesto orden de re-compra bastante más abajo, si entra bien...sino a otra cosa. Me tenía que haber aguantado un poco, pero me dio cague perderme las plusvalías, por cierto ayer fueron los resultados y en mi opinión malos de cojones...

Un saludo.


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2009)

Supongo que en un momento u otro nos iremos de visita a los 1000 del SP, no? para probar como funciona como soporte y tal .


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

Si el Stoxx no baja de aquí al dato, como está ocurriendo de momento, el dato de las 16:00 saldrá malo para las bolsas.

El que avisa no es traidor.


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si el Stoxx no baja de aquí al dato, como está ocurriendo de momento, el dato de las 16:00 saldrá malo para las bolsas.
> 
> El que avisa no es traidor.



Pues será una buena manera de empezar a poner a prueba los 1000


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

Ojo que si lo están bajando....


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Supongo que en un momento u otro nos iremos de visita a los 1000 del SP, no? para probar como funciona como soporte y tal .



TOMA TOMA TOMA !!!!!





[/URL] [/IMG]


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ago 2009)

¿Aguantarán los 1000 del SP? PPfff tiene toda la pinta querer caer un poco...

Si rompe los 1000... ¿Donde nos aguantan?

Un saludo


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2009)

Si tras el dato sigue merodeando por los 1000 puntos del SP500, se van a poder abrir unos cortos con un objetivo de unos 40 - 50 puntos.
Ya va siendo hora que dé opción a abrir unos cortos


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2009)

Los muy perros tienen al IBEX35 en el mínimo intradiario a la espera del dato ...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ago 2009)

Ahora mismo no me atrevo a meter cortos ni largos...


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2009)

Parece que el dato será malo pero hoy leía aquí o en otro foro que esa agencia falla más que una escopeta de feria, así que su influencia no será mucha.

Edito, Aunque parece que quiere seguir pa'bajo -------- 999


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ago 2009)

Que emocion... el IBEX revolcandose por el guano...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ago 2009)

El gráfico de Repsol es preocupante.


----------



## Kujire (5 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News ... ISM*

Buenas nuevas

ISM non-nmf peor de lo esperado


----------



## pyn (5 Ago 2009)

El guano ya está aqui.


----------



## pyn (5 Ago 2009)

Buenos días Kujire, tras el café y quitarte la legaña esperamos tu comentario.


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> El guano ya está aqui.



Y quien llega con él 







la reina de la mini


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2009)

La corrección debe estar cerca por pelotas. En el IBEX35 diario los indicadores son claros como pocas veces se ven:
- El MACD estrechándose.
- El RSI 14, tras un buen periodo sobrecomprado parece que va a salir de sobrecompra (bajando de 70).
- El estocástico extremadamente sobrecomprado y girándo a la baja (aunque permanece en sobrecompra).
- El Momentum 12 bajando desde máximos.

Tiene pinta de corregir por pelotas. Me estoy aguantando de abrir cortos pero poco me va a durar la paciencia. Pero cuidado a la sesión de hoy no vaya a ser que la levanyen a media jornada. MOMENTO MUY INTERESANTE.


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2009)

IBEX 35	10.760	-125,00	-1,15%

Y Tonuel en la playa :


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ago 2009)

¿Quien me está pisando los brotes verdes?


----------



## pyn (5 Ago 2009)

Vaya precipicio ha dibujado el ibex en la última media hora, da miedo de verlo.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ago 2009)

Di que si Pecata... nada más que quieren Guano... Ains... como se entere ZP , los echa a todos.

Pero bueno... se merecen hoy los muchachos un -1%. 

Un saludo


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Vaya precipicio ha dibujado el ibex en la última media hora, da miedo de verlo.



Nada que no se pueda arreglar en la robasta


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Di que si Pecata... nada más que quieren Guano... Ains... como se entere ZP , los echa a todos.
> 
> Pero bueno... se merecen hoy los muchachos un -1%.
> 
> Un saludo




Son unos antipatriotas.
-1,32%... como broma ya está bien. :


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

Esta caida es un no parar, estoy viendo todos mis niveles de entrada violados, menos mal que he esperado pacientemente y aun estoy fuera.


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Esta caida es un no parar, estoy viendo todos mis niveles de entrada violados, menos mal que he esperado pacientemente y aun estoy fuera.



Aquí otro que espera paciente

Y el siguiente nivel? Los 994 del SP?


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ago 2009)

Ya no me puedo echar la siesta tranquila... menudo sobresalto.


----------



## pyn (5 Ago 2009)

Hemos pasado de estar en un rango de 50 puntos durante las primeras 2 horas, a movernos 150 pero en vertical hacia abajo en la última hora.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ago 2009)

Yo estoy fuera desde los 10865, qué lejanos parecen ahora, me da rabia no haberme atrevido a probar los cortos pero es que he quedado traumatizado con los cortos, ahora traumatizarán a los largos unos días. XD


----------



## Speculo (5 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Esta caida es un no parar, estoy viendo todos mis niveles de entrada violados, menos mal que he esperado pacientemente y aun estoy fuera.



Se podría ir hasta los 2625. Si rebota por ahí, es un buen nivel de entrada.
Lo malo es que si llega hasta ahí en menos de una hora, es muy probable que siga bajando.


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya no me puedo echar la siesta tranquila... menudo sobresalto.



Al menos tus Acciona se están comportando y aún andan en verde, hoy hasta han tocado los 90 

Cualquiera duerme con esta novela de intriga por entregas


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Se podría ir hasta los 2625. Si rebota por ahí, es un buen nivel de entrada.
> Lo malo es que si llega hasta ahí en menos de una hora, es muy probable que siga bajando.



Yo tengo el nivel de entrada ahora en 2617 y creo seriamente que van a llegar ahí, pero habrá que ver como está la cosa si llegan a ese entorno.

edito: si mi análisis no falla la próxima parada y fonda es el 2632.


----------



## evidente (5 Ago 2009)

el san cayendo a 9.87....por suerte vendí ayer a 9.99...me dolió e corazón porque el viernes estuve a un pelo de venderlas a 10.16...buahhh

para los entendidos, piensan que el san pueda corregir hasta los 9.5 o 9.35?

luna llena, el chamán mulder anticipa que lunas llenas cambian tendencias..será este el cambio a bajista hasta Septiembre??


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Al menos tus Acciona se están comportando y aún andan en verde



Ya no... :


----------



## Speculo (5 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo tengo el nivel de entrada ahora en 2617 y creo seriamente que van a llegar ahí, pero habrá que ver como está la cosa si llegan a ese entorno.
> 
> edito: si mi análisis no falla la próxima parada y fonda es el 2632.



Mira. Mi gráfico de entradas. La línea que te marco en rojo es el 2620. Coincide con el canal alcista de corto plazo sobre los 2623.
Si rebota por ahí, es entrada de largos clara. Lo único lo que tú dices y lo que digo yo también. Si se caen hasta ahí en menos de una hora, como están haciendo, seguirá para el hoyo seguro.
Y la siguiente la tengo en 2637, sí.


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

evidente dijo:


> el san cayendo a 9.87....por suerte vendí ayer a 9.99...me dolió e corazón porque el viernes estuve a un pelo de venderlas a 10.16...buahhh
> 
> para los entendidos, piensan que el san pueda corregir hasta los 9.5 o 9.35?
> 
> luna llena, el chamán mulder anticipa que lunas llenas cambian tendencias..será este el cambio a bajista hasta Septiembre??



El cambio aun no se ha producido.


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya no... :



:o ....................


----------



## Kujire (5 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News ... Petróleo*

....y mucho auto poko gas, la gente empieza a pisar menos el acelerador

Inventarios semanales de "Crudo lo tienen" .....: peor de lo esperado

si es que ya ni en vacas le pisamos con alegría


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Mira. Mi gráfico de entradas. La línea que te marco en rojo es el 2620. Coincide con el canal alcista de corto plazo sobre los 2623.
> Si rebota por ahí, es entrada de largos clara. Lo único lo que tú dices y lo que digo yo también. Si se caen hasta ahí en menos de una hora, como están haciendo, seguirá para el hoyo seguro.
> Y la siguiente la tengo en 2637, sí.



Es que mis niveles de entrada van definidos por el volumen que se ha dado en cada precio desde el inicio de 2009, por eso son algo diferentes.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ago 2009)

Rosonero, ¿donde tienes el stop de las SAN?


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Rosonero, ¿donde tienes el stop de las SAN?



Me las quite de encima esta mañana, sin apenas plusvalías, en una de sus subidas a 10.09 para conseguir liquidez para otras cosas más interesantes. Así que ahora de mirón.

Ahora tengo el dedo sobre los futuros del Ibex para ponerme largo, pero voy a seguir de cerca los consejitos de Mulder y Speculo.


----------



## pyn (5 Ago 2009)

Menudo día para perder la camisa.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ago 2009)

Cuando llegue Tonuel vamos a escuchar lo que no está en los escritos.

Ni un puñetero rebote para ponerse corto, a ver si van a hacer como en la subida, sin descansos para que no entre nadie.


----------



## Speculo (5 Ago 2009)

Entre los 37 y los 31 hizo un lateral hace un tiempo y ahora puede que sirva de canal de soporte para un descansito. Sería importante que se quedara por aquí un buen rato.


----------



## tonuel (5 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Cuando llegue Tonuel vamos a escuchar lo que no está en los escritos.



*Oí una voz... *y de repente me desperté de la siesta... :


Esas cintras dándome plusvalias a corto... o yeahhhhh... 




Saludos


----------



## pyn (5 Ago 2009)

¿Lo soñe o alguien había comentado que esta subida se pararía sobre los 10900 para volver sobre los 10400-10600 y vuelta para arriba?


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Entre los 37 y los 31 hizo un lateral hace un tiempo y ahora puede que sirva de canal de soporte para un descansito. Sería importante que se quedara por aquí un buen rato.



Yo tengo la impresión de que esta bajada acabará en el cierre del contado europeo, pero es solo una impresión.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ....y mucho auto poko gas, la gente empieza a pisar menos el acelerador
> 
> Inventarios semanales de "Crudo lo tienen" .....: peor de lo esperado
> 
> si es que ya ni en vacas le pisamos con alegría



Aqui se nota mucho,entre la psicosis de perder puntos y que la gente esta mas tiesa que la mojama el consumo baja bastante,tengo un amigo con gasolinera y dice que vende el 30% menos de combustible.

Ya es imposible hacer un viaje rapido por carretera los Domingeros copan el carrir izq a ritmo de caracol 

Por cierto solte la mitad de los largos esta mañana,la cage con Iberia que las solte a 1,59

A ver en que me meto,no se si comprar ahora o esperar a mañana


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Lo soñe o alguien había comentado que esta subida se pararía sobre los 10900 para volver sobre los 10400-10600 y vuelta para arriba?



La supuesta correccion del sp al soporte de 950 llevaria a nuestro amado Ibex a los 10550 aprox


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Cuando llegue Tonuel vamos a escuchar lo que no está en los escritos.
> 
> Ni un puñetero rebote para ponerse corto, a ver si van a hacer como en la subida, sin descansos para que no entre nadie.



En esas estamos, con el dedo pegado a la tecla para aprovechar un pequeñín repunte y poder cascarle unos cortos:


----------



## Speculo (5 Ago 2009)

Una explicación posible:

En gráficos de 5 minutos se han cruzado las medias de 40, 18 y 4. No digo nada de lo que hacen los programas automáticos cuando eso sucede. Y de lo que hacen los demás cuando ven lo que han hecho esos programas 

Vaya mierda de mercado...


----------



## tonuel (5 Ago 2009)

La señal... joder tonuel la señal..., el tio del SAN vendiendo hasta los calzoncillos y tu sin cortos del botas... por diosssss.... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (5 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mucho cuidado hoy con los cortos, quien entre en dirección bajista es recomendable que cierre antes del final de la sesión de hoy. Lo digo muy en serio porque el varapalo será terrible a partir de mañana.




Mulder... te pago unas cañas... vente para acá... 




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... te pago unas cañas... vente para acá...



JUASSSS

(+10 caracteres)


----------



## Speculo (5 Ago 2009)

¡¡¡Kujire, saca a los elefantes de ahí, coño, que se asustan los ñús ...!!!


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Una explicación posible:
> 
> En gráficos de 5 minutos se han cruzado las medias de 40, 18 y 4. No digo nada de lo que hacen los programas automáticos cuando eso sucede. Y de lo que hacen los demás cuando ven lo que han hecho esos programas
> 
> Vaya mierda de mercado...



Hoy me he pasado el dia mirando el indicador A-D en varias escalas como experimento, sobre todo en 15' y la divergencia era clarísima y además se ha podido ver durante unas cuantas horas, estaba cantando que íbamos a bajar hoy.

Muy curioso.


----------



## pyn (5 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¡¡¡Kujire, saca a los elefantes de ahí, coño, que se asustan los ñús ...!!!



No han sido los elefantes, ha sido el gran cazador blanco que ha acabado con ellos.


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy me he pasado el dia mirando el indicador A-D en varias escalas como experimento, sobre todo en 15' y la divergencia era clarísima y además se ha podido ver durante unas cuantas horas, estaba cantando que íbamos a bajar hoy.
> 
> Muy curioso.



Cuando lo veas claro podrías incorporarlo a la firma durante el día, para no andar preguntando a diestro y siniestro


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> La supuesta correccion del sp al soporte de 950 llevaria a nuestro amado Ibex a los 10550 aprox



No fastidies, más bien el 10200.

A ver si ponen en marcha la operación robasta en el Ibex.


----------



## tonuel (5 Ago 2009)

Recogida de beneficios... no se preocupen... lo han dicho en la tele... 



Saludos


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2009)

Ahí están subiendolo de cara al cierre. Tiene pinta de cerrar en 10750 - 1780


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Ahí están subiendolo de cara al cierre. Tiene pinta de cerrar en 10750 - 1780



Pues no veo yo mucha subida...


----------



## Speculo (5 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy me he pasado el dia mirando el indicador A-D en varias escalas como experimento, sobre todo en 15' y la divergencia era clarísima y además se ha podido ver durante unas cuantas horas, estaba cantando que íbamos a bajar hoy.
> 
> Muy curioso.



Y tan curioso. A mí ese indicador jamás me ha servido para nada. Ni a nadie que yo conozca.
A ver si vas a tener incorporado un indicador "defectuoso" en ese programa tan raro que tienes y has descubierto un pozo de petróleo


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Y tan curioso. A mí ese indicador jamás me ha servido para nada. Ni a nadie que yo conozca.
> A ver si vas a tener incorporado un indicador "defectuoso" en ese programa tan raro que tienes y has descubierto un pozo de petróleo



Vaya ud. a saber, pero hoy me lo ha dado todo muy clarito, voy a probar el MFI que es otro indicador de entrada de dinero, aunque por lo que veo está mejor el A-D.


----------



## tonuel (5 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya ud. a saber, pero hoy me lo ha dado todo muy clarito, voy a probar el MFI que es otro indicador de entrada de dinero, aunque por lo que veo está mejor el A-D.



¿Y mañana? ¿Hasta el infinito y más allá...? :



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2009)

¿No acabará esto (léase SP) dibujando un cucharón y se quedarán para ellos solitos la subidita?


----------



## tonuel (5 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> ¿No acabará esto (léase SP) dibujando un cucharón y se quedarán para ellos solitos la subidita?



Si, desde las 15:30 que está haciendo una cuchara perfecta... :




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Y mañana? ¿Hasta el infinito y más allá...? :



Yo voy a apostar por ello, así que intentaré meterme largo, en cuanto lo vea claro, de cara a mañana.


----------



## tonuel (5 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo voy a apostar por ello, así que intentaré meterme largo, *en cuanto lo vea claro*, de cara a mañana.



OK, nos vemos en octubre... 




Saludos


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2009)

Por cierto, los bancos en USA, (BAC i CITI) apenas se han despeinado con la bajada : siguen en verde brote


----------



## tonuel (5 Ago 2009)

¿Alguien más va corto por aquí...?


Pasen a saludar y tal... 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Alguien más va corto por aquí...?
> 
> 
> Pasen a saludar y tal...
> ...



Yo le meti a Mapfre no me pude resistir,por cierto ya duermo palmando,hasta que no esquilme los pocos euros que me quedan en la cuenta del broker no paro


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ago 2009)

Pues yo me he salido de un largo a ultracorto plazo en la subasta, qué debilidad, ni en la subasta podían levantarlo, le han pegado una subida de 20 puntos en los últimos 30 segundos y gracias.

Me he salido con alguna ganancia y cierro el día plano, no está mal considerando que estaba largo al empezar el día. :


----------



## Speculo (5 Ago 2009)

Después del triple cruce que comentaba, ahora la media de 4 va a traspasar a la de 18. Si la de 4 sigue su camino hacia la de 40, se acabó la bajada. Si la de 4 rompe hacia abajo la de 18, yo me olvidaría de los largos durante las próximas dos horas... O dos días.

Comento esto porque pocas veces se dan estos cruces tan claros y muy pocas veces terminan fallando. Y cuando fallan, lo suelen hacer a las pocas velas de haberse dado el cruce, no cuando han pasado ya más de quince desde el mismo.
Este último cruce del que hablo ahora, se suele usar como confirmación del primero y su fiabilidad es altísima.
Es una especie de pull-back para corregir el exceso y seguir con la tendencia marcada por el primer cruce.


----------



## Deudor (5 Ago 2009)

Yo estoy largo en el DAX y me están dando por todos los lados.
Llevo una racha, que estoy por meterlo todo en depósitos.


----------



## Kujire (5 Ago 2009)

Hola

no sé no sé, como que no estoy por la labor de mover el joystick, sorry boyz


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Después del triple cruce que comentaba, ahora la media de 4 va a traspasar a la de 18. Si la de 4 sigue su camino hacia la de 40, se acabó la bajada. Si la de 4 rompe hacia abajo la de 18, yo me olvidaría de los largos durante las próximas dos horas... O dos días.
> 
> Comento esto porque pocas veces se dan estos cruces tan claros y muy pocas veces terminan fallando. Y cuando fallan, lo suelen hacer a las pocas velas de haberse dado el cruce, no cuando han pasado ya más de quince desde el mismo.
> Este último cruce del que hablo ahora, se suele usar como confirmación del primero y su fiabilidad es altísima.
> Es una especie de pull-back para corregir el exceso y seguir con la tendencia marcada por el primer cruce.



¿De qué plazo son esas velas?, a lo mejor el Prorealtime detecta esos cruces automáticamente.


----------



## Speculo (5 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola
> 
> no sé no sé, como que no estoy por la labor de mover el joystick, sorry boyz



¿Hoy no nos cuentas nada de los ñús? ¿Todavía están cerca del agua fresquita ??


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Después del triple cruce que comentaba, ahora la media de 4 va a traspasar a la de 18. Si la de 4 sigue su camino hacia la de 40, se acabó la bajada. Si la de 4 rompe hacia abajo la de 18, yo me olvidaría de los largos durante las próximas dos horas... O dos días.
> 
> Comento esto porque pocas veces se dan estos cruces tan claros y muy pocas veces terminan fallando. Y cuando fallan, lo suelen hacer a las pocas velas de haberse dado el cruce, no cuando han pasado ya más de quince desde el mismo.
> Este último cruce del que hablo ahora, se suele usar como confirmación del primero y su fiabilidad es altísima.
> Es una especie de pull-back para corregir el exceso y seguir con la tendencia marcada por el primer cruce.



En el mínimo de hoy ha vuelto a entrar pasta fresca, aunque no sigue sbiendo en este lateral, algunos ya están posicionándose para la subida, la cantidad de pasta que ha entrado supera bastante a la parca subida desde mínimos, pero creo que aun es pronto para entrar largo.

edito: confirmo que aun queda bajar algo más, hay que esperar al momento adecuado, aunque ya me estoy impacientando.


----------



## Speculo (5 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿De qué plazo son esas velas?, a lo mejor el Prorealtime detecta esos cruces automáticamente.



Da igual el plazo.
Hoy el cruce se ha dado en 5 y 10 minutos, con lo que el movimiento tenderá a ser mucho menor.
Obviamente, a mayor tiempo menos posibilidades de cruce y más duración del movimiento.
En el prorealtime te lo puedes programar. Es fácil. Seguramente ya lo haya hecho alguien.


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes ,quiero sangria

He afinado mis herramientas y rastreado el dinero.
En Prorealtime el TRIN se ha puesto corto desde el lunes,como ya comentó Benditaliquidez(creo).El volumen del lunes en DJI mejor que ayer.

El dinero está abrumadoramente alcista en las opciones.Hacía tiempo que no había una diferencia tan marcada.

Con lo cual, si mi teoría conspiranoica es cierta,de corregir ahora,la crujida puede ser...:

Al loro...


Miraos esta gráfica:
http://www.smallinvestors.com/SP500/cboespxsum.gif


----------



## Kujire (5 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Hoy no nos cuentas nada de los ñús? ¿Todavía están cerca del agua fresquita ??



Los ñús ya no entran, la manada se ha cortado:, .... normalmente tardan un tiempo en reagruparse. Los ñús son animales muy limitados y no sabrían dirigirse hacia la charca ellos sólos, ahora se encuentran confundidos, acaban de entran y ya les pegan el primer latigazo

ED no sabía que te gustaran los cuentos...


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Los ñús ya no entran, la manada se ha cortado:, .... normalmente tardan un tiempo en reagruparse. Los ñús son animales muy limitados y no sabrían dirigirse hacia la charca ellos sólos, ahora se encuentran confundidos, acaban de entran y ya les pegan el primer latigazo
> 
> ED no sabía que te gustaran los cuentos...



A los ñus les gusta aguantar posiciones en contra, por un quítame allá esos larguillos no creo que cedan tan fácilmente.


----------



## Speculo (5 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez, acabo de buscar en la sección de Screeners de Prorealtime y hay indicadores para el cruce de medias móviles de 20 y de 50. Si te lo descargas a la plataforma, es muy fácil modificarlo y que te sirva para el cruce de las de 4, 18 y 40.


----------



## Deudor (5 Ago 2009)

Si teneis 7 minutos, merece mucho la pena.
Vereis de lo que son capaces los ñus. (no son ñus, son bufalos).
YouTube - Battle at Kruger


----------



## Kujire (5 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los ñus les gusta aguantar posiciones en contra, por un quítame allá esos larguillos no creo que cedan tan fácilmente.



por eso mismo he dicho que la manada se ha cortado, son los cocos los que están limpiando la sangre ahora...


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Ago 2009)

Prorealtime tiene TCM

Es el triple cruce de la muerte.Tiene esas medias.

Busca:"Blai5 TCM"en indicadores

Saludos.Si no lo encuentras pegaré un enlace.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Los ñús ya no entran, la manada se ha cortado:, .... normalmente tardan un tiempo en reagruparse. Los ñús son animales muy limitados y no sabrían dirigirse hacia la charca ellos sólos, ahora se encuentran confundidos, acaban de entran y ya les pegan el primer latigazo
> 
> ED no sabía que te gustaran los cuentos...



Tus cuentos nos gustan a todos, es que además de entretenidos son muy provechosos.


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Ago 2009)

DJI pone carita de cansado.
Cruzar el 9260 le va a costar.Me voy de compras.


Edito
Los mínimos ya no son ascendentes.Acaba de hacer otro apoyo en 9240.
Creo que cuando vuelva veré sangre.
Y de nú!!


----------



## Speculo (5 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Los ñús ya no entran, la manada se ha cortado:, .... normalmente tardan un tiempo en reagruparse. Los ñús son animales muy limitados y no sabrían dirigirse hacia la charca ellos sólos, ahora se encuentran confundidos, acaban de entran y ya les pegan el primer latigazo
> 
> ED no sabía que te gustaran los cuentos...



Bueno, ya sabes que a mí me va más la realidad en toda su crudeza...
El león que destripa a la gacela después de ahogarla de un mordisco en el cuello.
El león que se muere de hambre y sed porque las gacelas corren más que él.
La manada de ñús que se desboca porque los del círculo exterior ven cosas raras y destrozan la formación.

En fin, la vida y esas cosas...

Y por cierto, la MM4 jugando ya demasiado cerca de la MM18. A ver si los ñús se van a asustar más de la cuenta y se van a llevar por delante, sin darse cuenta, a las tiernas gacelas que pastan a la sombra y cobijo de esa gran manada. La sangre se limpia cuando los ñús se han reagrupado en otro lugar, no cuando todavía están descolocados.


----------



## Kujire (5 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News ... GS*

GS ha empezado una campaña agresiva de mejora de imagen, además de tangar al personal ahora nos lo quieren restregar por la cara, todos sabemos quién fué el principal sponsor de Obama, un poco de prudencia y vergüenza no les vendrían mal. Con una crisis tremenda y ellos avergonzando a todos.

ED: Los cocos han llamado a los monos ... junto con los buitres .. para hacer un poco de teatro (los unos) y que no se vea la tanta sangre (los otros)

ED2: Si se quejan del Ibex, pero que el Stoxx parezca un índice de feria ... es una vergüenza. Como se nota que el equipo B está al mando.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ago 2009)

Ups... he entrado en MBI en 5.35, veremos si no me destripan con los resultados después... (Pocas...)

¿A qué se debe la subidita de AIG?

Un saludo

Edito: Me falta DP!... siempre tiene ánimos para cuando voy largo jajaja


----------



## rosonero (5 Ago 2009)

Permitidme un poco de _yalodeciayoismo_ porque hoy desde mi análisis de estar por casa he estado _sembrao_ 

Visitaremos los 1000 -------- y vaya si los visitamos
Posible giro en los 994 del SP --------- fue en los 994.4
Dibujaremos un cucharón -------- va camino del perfecto cucharón 

Eso sí, solo me he atrevido a quedarme largo con un mini de final de sesión


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ED: Los cocos han llamado a los monos ... junto con los buitres .. para hacer un poco de teatro (los unos) y que no se vea la tanta sangre (los otros)



Umm, una nueva subespecie, los buitres, supongo que te refieres a los políticos 




> ED2: Si se quejan del Ibex, pero que el Stoxx parezca un índice de feria ... es una vergüenza. Como se nota que el equipo B está al mando.



Si, de un tiempo a esta parte el Stoxx se está desincronizando bastante del S&P y ya no parece aquel índice que lo respetaba todo, se ve que el cuidador es bastante novato, en intradía también se ven unos meneos de órdenes la mar de extraños, se les ve bastante el plumero cuando quitan órdenes a los bestia y sin finura.


----------



## Speculo (5 Ago 2009)

Veo que el Stoxx recuperó hasta el 61,8% de la caída y ya no da más de sí.
Para invalidar la caída que lleva desde las 14:00 tiene que seguir subiendo.

No me gusta esto ahora mismo para largos. Tampoco para cortos.
En el Stoxx se nota algo raro. Las caídas llevan mucho desfase con el S&P. Cuando dos índices que se llevaban tan bien empiezan a tener estas desavenencias, es que algo raro está pasando. Y no creo que sea por el cuidador ni nada de eso. Aquí huele a rancio. A lo mejor es porque es agosto, pero entonces el S&P qué. O están dejando suelto a uno o están sujetando al otro para que aquí no se espanten los pájaros.

A ver cómo cierran, pero mal asunto.


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2009)

Yo lo veo claro. Alguna vez tendrá que corregir y los leones no gustan de ser millonarios en papelitos si no de realizar plusvalías. El problema es que las plusvalías son tan brutales que no pueden salir todos al mismo tiempo. Se tomarán un tiempo para distribuir como dios manda y empezarán a enviar sus globos sonda a los medios de comunicación indicando a las gacelas que la alfalfa es infinita y que coman todo lo que deseen.
Nada nuevo bajo el sol.
Es momento de ver con cuidado dónde calzar unos cortos.


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2009)

Invito a todos los foreros a detectar el posible proceso de distribución para que podamos pillar aquellos puntos de entrada más beneficiosos para todos.
En cualquier caso, no pondría un Stop Loss muy ajustado ya que en cualquier momento le pegan un bandazo hacia los 10900 - 11000 para pillar a más gacelas en el proceso de distribución


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Invito a todos los foreros a detectar el posible proceso de distribución para que podamos pillar aquellos puntos de entrada más beneficiosos para todos.
> En cualquier caso, no pondría un Stop Loss muy ajustado ya que en cualquier momento le pegan un bandazo hacia los 10900 - 11000 para pillar a más gacelas en el proceso de distribución



Aun no ha llegado el proceso de distribución, solo están asustando al personal para que no se metan largos, ahora mismo quieren todos los papelitos para ellos solos.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ago 2009)

pfff MBI ... me parece que me va a ir muuy bien en after..sube un 15% ^__^ Subeeeee Subeeee

Un saludo


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2009)

Mira que me cuesta creerlo. Habrá que estar muy atentos para ver por donde tira.

Creo que la corrección ahora tiene muchas probabilidades porque la situación de la mayor parte de los indicadores es demencial (lo lleva siendo bastante jornadas).

Se avecinan varias jornadas realmente apasionantes.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ago 2009)

S&P 1.002,72.

No han dejado ni una huella, circulen, que no ha pasado nada.


----------



## Speculo (5 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Yo lo veo claro. Alguna vez tendrá que corregir y los leones no gustan de ser millonarios en papelitos si no de realizar plusvalías. El problema es que las plusvalías son tan brutales que no pueden salir todos al mismo tiempo. Se tomarán un tiempo para distribuir como dios manda y empezarán a enviar sus globos sonda a los medios de comunicación indicando a las gacelas que la alfalfa es infinita y que coman todo lo que deseen.
> Nada nuevo bajo el sol.
> Es momento de ver con cuidado dónde calzar unos cortos.



No te hagas líos. Esta subida, desde marzo, pero sobre todo este último tramo, ha tenido mucho dinero de ese que no teme el agotamiento. De ese que no es tuyo y sabes que nunca se va a terminar.
La gente que ha subido los índices lo ha hecho con las cartas marcadas y ahora que han conseguido atraer la atención del personal que estaba fuera (porque al que estaba dentro lo han sacado a hostia limpia) no se van a salir así como así. Esto no es la codicia contenida del que arriesga su capital. Esto es la avaricia desmedida de aquel que lo quiere todo, sin importar lo que se quede por el camino en su avance.

El mercado está muy complicado y creo sinceramente que puede pasar de todo, pero casi se podría asegurar, incluso sin mirar los gráficos, que esto no es una fase de distribución sino todo lo contrario.



bertok dijo:


> Creo que la corrección ahora tiene muchas probabilidades porque la situación de la mayor parte de los indicadores es demencial (lo lleva siendo bastante jornadas).



Tú fíate de lo que crees que marcan esos indicadores y actúa en consecuencia, ya verás qué risa.


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2009)

Me cuesta mucho creer que no van a tomar beneficios para mostrar unos balances esplendorosos. De hecho sería muy sano para ellos hacerlo así.

Llevo muchos años viendo gráficos y haciendo operaciones (scalping, intradía, ....) y debo reconocer que me sorprende tanta desmesura y manipulación.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ago 2009)

O__O Kujire si andas por ahí u alguno me mire los resultados

MBIA se esperaba -0.92 y ha dado +4.30 y hace un año dio 0.96 ¿Está bien ese resultado?

http://blog.taragana.com/n/mbia-surprises-investors-with-2q-profit-shares-rise-131934/


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Me cuesta mucho creer que no van a tomar beneficios para mostrar unos balances esplendorosos. De hecho sería muy sano para ellos hacerlo así.
> 
> Llevo muchos años viendo gráficos y haciendo operaciones (scalping, intradía, ....) y debo reconocer que me sorprende tanta desmesura y manipulación.



¿y para que iban a querer arreglar balances ahora que está terminando la temporada de resultados? sigue sin tener sentido, aunque me das una idea que cuadra muy bien con mi escenario, el arreglo de balances va a ser en octubre justo antes de la próxima presentación de resultados.

Y las ganancias en bolsa podrían arreglar muchas cosas en las empresas, además se ha comentado levemente por aquí que los gringos creen que la subida de las bolsas será lo que nos haga salir de la crisis.


----------



## pyn (6 Ago 2009)

Buenos días forería. A ver que nos depara el día ¿seguiremos la senda bajista de las últimas jornadas? ¿Demostraremos al mundo que el chulibex va a su bola? Dios proveerá.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Ago 2009)

¡¡Buenos días!!

Hoy es mi cumpleaños, así que toca verde, como regalito.


----------



## rosonero (6 Ago 2009)

Felicidades Pecas


----------



## pyn (6 Ago 2009)

Pacata ahi te lo dejo, toma gap al alza jejeje


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2009)

A los buenos días!



pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡¡Buenos días!!
> 
> Hoy es mi cumpleaños, así que toca verde, como regalito.



Felicidades pecata, creo que hoy al final del día vas a tener tu regalito envuelto en papel sorpresa y mañana también 

edito: creo que ahora nos vamos a cerrar el gap, o al menos a intentarlo.


----------



## pyn (6 Ago 2009)

Uy Pecata perdón ...


----------



## tonuel (6 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡¡Buenos días!!
> 
> Hoy es mi cumpleaños, así que toca verde, como regalito.




Felicidades, pero ya sabes lo que toca hoy... :



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (6 Ago 2009)

buenos días, felicidades a la cumpleañera
habemus rebote, el S&P ayer no dió miedito apenas


----------



## rosonero (6 Ago 2009)

Por si nos vamos a cerrar el gap yo ya he recogido el 1% de mi mini largo que deje ayer a última hora. 

Tonuel, hay que tener más fe en los cucharones


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Por si nos vamos a cerrar el gap yo ya he recogido el 1% de mi mini largo que deje ayer a última hora.
> 
> Tonuel, hay que tener más fe en los cucharones



Pues parece que eso de cerrar el gap lo dejan para otro día, vaya fuerza que tienen.


----------



## tonuel (6 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Por si nos vamos a cerrar el gap yo ya he recogido el 1% de mi mini largo que deje ayer a última hora.
> 
> Tonuel, hay que tener más fe en los cucharones




Lo de ayer era un cazo no un cucharón... :




Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Ago 2009)

hoy es la luna no?


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> hoy es la luna no?



Si señor y ayer ya se preocuparon de que el cambio de tendencia fuera al alza, estoy intentando entrar largo y no me dejan. Mañana será, probablemente, un día con una fuerza alcista descomunal.


----------



## pyn (6 Ago 2009)

Mulder ¿ayer no se supone que la carta astral marcaba subida también?


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Mulder ¿ayer no se supone que la carta astral marcaba subida también?



¿que carta astral? 

Yo dije ayer (no se si lo llegué a decir) que veríamos un cambio de tendencia, no que subiéramos y así fue.


----------



## tonuel (6 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si señor y ayer ya se preocuparon de que el cambio de tendencia fuera al alza, estoy intentando entrar largo y no me dejan. Mañana será, probablemente, un día con una fuerza alcista descomunal.



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jLv-wuJQxbI&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jLv-wuJQxbI&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (6 Ago 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> hoy es la luna no?



Me tenéis ya hasta los huevos con la luna y las estrellas.... Pero como soy hombre de fe, me voy a instalar un indicador de tendencia que hay en prorealtime basado en los ciclos lunares y ahora os cuento ...


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Me tenéis ya hasta los huevos con la luna y las estrellas.... Pero como soy hombre de fe, me voy a instalar un indicador de tendencia que hay en prorealtime basado en los ciclos lunares y ahora os cuento ...



Espero sus cuentos con impaciencia


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2009)

¿Qué veis ahora en el Ibex, un canal alcista o una resistencia en 10820?


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Ago 2009)

Pecata Felicidades ^___^! Que cumplas muuuuchiiisiiimos más... juas, piensa que los cuarenta están ya más cerca ups...

Buena al final en Usa me dejaron con un +15% en el After (MBIA), esperemos que en el pre no me la toquen mucho (al menos hacia abajo).

Un saludo


----------



## rosonero (6 Ago 2009)

Los de Ahorro.com se apuntan al broteverdismo más radical:

_...El Ibex 35 ha alcanzado nuestro objetivo para diciembre de 2009 (10.650 puntos). A menos que se produzca un empeoramiento de la percepción del riesgo financiero o que la actual estabilización de los beneficios corrija, de nuevo, a la baja, el camino está abonado para alcanzar nuestro objetivo para diciembre de 2010 (13.750 puntos). El comportamiento de Telefónica, Santander y BBVA serán claves para alcanzar este objetivo._


----------



## pyn (6 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquides dijo:


> ¿Qué veis ahora en el Ibex, un canal alcista o una resistencia en 10820?



La resistencia de los 10820 parece rota.


----------



## pyn (6 Ago 2009)

Por cierto, que hablando de resistencias, mirando el pasado parece que la resistencia que marca más o menos por dónde irán los tiros es la de 10840, vamos eso interpreto yo, pero no me hagais mucho caso.


----------



## rosonero (6 Ago 2009)

El Eurostoox se despeña 7-8 puntos y aquí apenas nos despeinamos :


----------



## pyn (6 Ago 2009)

Perdón más que 10840 diría 10845.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2009)

Ahí estamos, entre 10845 y 10820.

Las noticias USA de hoy, de la web de Cárpatos:



> <====================> JUEVES 5 <====================>
> 
> * A las 14.30:
> 
> ...



En Europa:


```
<style type="text/css">
table.tableizer-table {border: 1px solid #CCC; font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 12px;} .tableizer-table td {padding: 4px; margin: 3px; border: 1px solid #ccc;}
.tableizer-table th {background-color: #104E8B; color: #FFF; font-weight: bold;}
</style>

<table class="tableizer-table">
<tr class="tableizer-firstrow"><th>País Evento Hora Previsto Anterior Dato real  </th></tr> <tr><td>Alemania Pedidos de fábrica (anual) 12:00 -26.5% -29.4%  </td></tr> <tr><td>Alemania Pedidos de fábrica (menual) 12:00 0.8% 4.4%  </td></tr> <tr><td>Gran Bretaña BOE anuncia tasas 13:00 0.50% 0.50%  </td></tr> <tr><td>Zona Euro ECB anuncia tipos de interés 13:45 1.00% 1.00%  </td></tr> <tr><td>EEUU Peticiones iniciales de desempleo 14:30 595K 584K  </td></tr></table>
```


----------



## Speculo (6 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Espero sus cuentos con impaciencia



Pues os cuento ...

Aplicando el sistema, damos órdenes de venta cuando entramos en fase de plenilunio y compramos con la luna nueva.
Cargo el sistema tomando datos desde enero del año 2000.

Optimizo el sistema con un stop loss de 30 puntos en el Stoxx y pongo una posición inicial de 30.000 euros con reinversión del capital. El máximo permitido por entrada es del 100% del capital.

El sistema, aplicado con esa simplicidad, no da malos resultados, aunque tampoco son una maravilla. 

Lo curioso viene cuando optimizamos el huso horario (-12,12) y el decalaje (avanzamos o retrasamos la señal de entrada).
Si el huso horario lo ajustamos a GMT -11 (que no sé ahora con qué zona coincidirá) y ajustamos a 2 el decalaje, se obtiene la mayor curva de beneficios (133.000 euros desde el citado ene-2000) y se observan entradas realmente buenas.
El DrawDown, por otra parte, es bastante malo, aunque se puede optimizar haciendo una gestión de dinero más efectiva.

Es decir, que si tomamos nuestra decisión basándonos en nuestro huso horario (GMT +1), sólo nos salva de la ruina la aplicación del stop de pérdidas. Quizás Mulder, que parece haber estudiado esto de las lunas más que yo, pueda arrojar alguna luz al respecto.


----------



## fmc (6 Ago 2009)

Muy curioso, la GMT -11 cae en mitad del pacífico... quizás es la única zona que no tiene ningún país de tamaño reseñable...


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues os cuento ...
> 
> Aplicando el sistema, damos órdenes de venta cuando entramos en fase de plenilunio y compramos con la luna nueva.
> Cargo el sistema tomando datos desde enero del año 2000.
> ...



Pues no lo he estudiado tanto como para tomármelo como un sistema automático de trading pero si es cierto que durante las lunas siempre ocurren cosas raras, como la de ayer.

La hora GMT-11 parece ser la de Chicago, pero no estoy seguro.

Lo cierto es que las lunas llenas siempre dan oportunidades pero personalmente nunca he creido que como sistema aislado de resultados, también he hecho alguna prueba y no la veo concluyente. Yo creo que lo de las lunas hay que tomárselo como un sistema de timing antes que como otra cosa, tal vez un buen sistema de entrada pero dependiente siempre de otras cosas y otras señales.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Ago 2009)

Buenos días a todos.

Felicidades Pecata!

Al final ayer me saltó el stop de Befesa pero no se me colocó la orden, con lo que me mosqueó un poco, pero como vamos por 14,40 se me ha pasado XD

Más datos para Befesa: Han cambiado la web corporativa ofreciendo más información sobre la compañía y su cotización bursátil, traman algo, va camino de doblarse...

A ver si repetimos lo que ocurrió aquella vez que la subieron un 115% en una sesión....

He movido el stop de 13,80 a 14,20, no está mal...

Si como decís el viernes es muy alcista en general puede que baje o se mantenga Befesa ya que tiene cierta correlación con Abengoa, si abengoa sube muy fuerte, befesa suele bajar o quedarse plana.


----------



## fmc (6 Ago 2009)

PD: Un mapa de los husos horarios... https://wiley.n7lem.net/timezone.gif


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2009)

fmc dijo:


> PD: Un mapa de los husos horarios... https://wiley.n7lem.net/timezone.gif



Parece que GMT+11 está en pleno Pacífico y no hay nada allí excepto mar y algunas islas.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que GMT+11 está en pleno Pacífico y no hay nada allí excepto mar y algunas islas.



¿Y los astrólogos de esas islas son bolsistas de éxito?

Parece que de canal alcista nada, estaban haciendo el paripé para cerrar el hueco a traición, pero la resistencia tan cercana los ha delatado.

A ver si cierra el hueco del todo.


----------



## pyn (6 Ago 2009)

Venga mojaros, despues de la última visita a los 10765 ¿creeis que terminaremos por encima de los 10845 o por debajo?


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2009)

Parece que nos quieren quietecitos hasta que los bancos centrales hagan sus payasadas mensuales, ¿se imaginan a Trichet yendo a dar la conferencia de prensa vestido de payaso? haciendo hola con una mano gigante, dedos como longanizas y tirando agua a los periodistas desde una flor falsa.

Lo se, tengo mucha imaginación, pero es que he tenido un flash en la cabeza con eso


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que nos quieren quietecitos hasta que los bancos centrales hagan sus payasadas mensuales, ¿se imaginan a Trichet yendo a dar la conferencia de prensa vestido de payaso? haciendo hola con una mano gigante, dedos como longanizas y tirando agua a los periodistas desde una flor falsa.
> 
> Lo se, tengo mucha imaginación, pero es que he tenido un flash en la cabeza con eso



Lo pillo, lo pillo, ha estado bien.

Por cierto, donde estamos ahora en el Ibex nos detuvimos el martes tras la caída, a las 12 datos de producción en Alemania.


----------



## javso (6 Ago 2009)

*BBK dispuesta a cumplir el sueño de Florentino: un sillón en el consejo de Iberdrola
*

BBK dispuesta a cumplir el sueño de Florentino: un sillón en el consejo de Iberdrola - Cotizalia.com

Podría ser el detonante para el despegue de esta mierda de acción, de las pocas del Ibex que sigue en números rojos, gracias sobre todo a su presidente, el señor Galan y sus ampliaciones selectas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Ago 2009)

Pues justo la estaba mirando yo para meterle unos largos, aunque la veía cara, y en plan intradía ahora...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2009)

Madre mía, qué manera de defenderse tiene el Ibex hoy, no quieren que cierre el gap ni a tiros.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2009)

Repsol, últimas 10 sesiones, empezó a flaquear dos días antes de presentar resultados y la llevan con tiralíneas:


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Ago 2009)

en invertia ven el indice al acabar la sesion en 18.000 un 70% de subida...


----------



## Bambi (6 Ago 2009)

El Banco de Inglaterra mantiene tipos y aumenta la compra de activos - 6/08/09 - 1458300 - elEconomista.es

estos van a seguir comprando mierda, a ver Trichet


----------



## Tezifon (6 Ago 2009)

mas millones la fotocopiadora va a reventar


----------



## pyn (6 Ago 2009)

Este movimiento es 1 poco parecido al que se dio ayer a esta misma hora, antes del leñazo.


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Este movimiento es 1 poco parecido al que se dio ayer a esta misma hora, antes del leñazo.



No, no es parecido, esta vez ha entrado pasta, ayer no entró, al menos en el Stoxx.


----------



## Riviera (6 Ago 2009)

Corto en el mini ibex en 10820 con stop en 50.Haber si cierran de una vez el gap


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Este movimiento es 1 poco parecido al que se dio ayer a esta misma hora, antes del leñazo.



Estaba pensando exactamente lo mismo. que miedo... :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Ago 2009)

Hola chicos...

*Banco Santander ha elevado su nivel de autocartera hasta el 0,598% del capital desde el 0,543% que mantenía el 13 de julio*

Saludos...

PD: Felicidades Pecata , el mio fue la semana pasada, viva los Leo!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Ago 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Corto en el mini ibex en 10820 con stop en 50.*Haber* si cierran de una vez el gap



No se quien te dará más fuerte si Taliván o Mulder....


----------



## Riviera (6 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No se quien te dará más fuerte si Taliván o Mulder....




Piedad:o

88 caracteres


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Piedad:o
> 
> 88 caracteres



No hay piedad con el pecador que nos destroza los ojos.

Debe morir!


----------



## pyn (6 Ago 2009)

Riviera ¿hasta cuando mantienes el corto? Ese stop está muy bien puesto a mi parecer, si rompe hacia arriba vendrá lo que comentaba Mulder, pero si sigue la tendencia de ayer, nos vamos al abismo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Ago 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Piedad:o
> 
> 88 caracteres



Yo te perdono, pero no te extrañe un baneo de una semana por lo menos... :

Para los que sigan el AH, el S&P viene por los 1008 antes del dato de las 14:30 que dará mucha volatilidad... Yo auguro una equivocación de los analistas en más o menos 50.000 parados... :

Saludos....


----------



## Riviera (6 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Riviera ¿hasta cuando mantienes el corto? Ese stop está muy bien puesto a mi parecer, si rompe hacia arriba vendrá lo que comentaba Mulder, pero si sigue la tendencia de ayer, nos vamos al abismo.



Pienso que nos vamos a los 10400-10500,aunque hoy al ibex se le ve saleroso.Por mi parte de llegar a los 720 los cierro y ya veremos después,demasiado escaldado estoy


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo te perdono, pero no te extrañe un baneo de una semana por lo menos... :
> 
> Para los que sigan el AH, el S&P viene por los 1008 antes del dato de las 14:30 que dará mucha volatilidad... Yo auguro una equivocación de los analistas en más o menos 50.000 parados... :
> 
> Saludos....



Yo creo que ya se descontaron malos datos de paro, si la encuesta ADP falla más que una escopeta de feria y todos lo saben ¿para qué tanta bajada ayer?

Pues eso.


----------



## pyn (6 Ago 2009)

Esta subida huele a cacerolazo, filtrado de noticias seguro...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Ago 2009)

Estamos rozando los máximos anuales en el after... El otro día se quedó en la resistencia antes del fibo, qué hará hoy...? La tocará y caeremos como la nueva subonda2, hoy que hay luna llena? Seguiremos hacia arriba, saltándonos resistencias y fibos como si nada...?

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (6 Ago 2009)

Riviera ¿te ha saltado el stop o no ha llegado a saltarte? Con un poquito de suerte hoy sacas dinero...


----------



## diariobolsa (6 Ago 2009)

Al menos hoy pinta un poco mejor la cosa, tras este comienzo de mes. Pero veo la cosa algo estancada


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Ago 2009)

LCASC, ya no hay duda, esto es pánico alcista.
Cojan sitio, que vamos a seguir subiendo.

Un saludo

MBI: Me sube un 25% en el PRE


----------



## Riviera (6 Ago 2009)

He subido el stop 25 pts,esto me huele como a ti a cuerno quemado


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Ago 2009)

*Paro semanal: Las peticiones de paro semanal bajan de 588.000 a 550.000, mucho mejor de lo esperado que era 580.000.
La media de 4 semanas baja de 560.000 a 555.250.
El total de parados cobrando el subsidio sube de 6,241 a 6,31 millones, peor de lo esperado que era 6,23 millones.
*
Saludos...

PD: "Solo" se han equivocado de 30.000... mecachis!


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Ago 2009)

la revision del mes anterior?


----------



## Speculo (6 Ago 2009)

Para el que se atreva, recordamos que ayer dijimos que el S&P tendría fuelle hasta los 1021. Mi stop de pérdidas quedaría algo alejado del stop real que le marco al S&P (975/980), así que sigo fuera en el medio plazo mientras no se produzca un recorte. 
Hoy no he metido nada en el intradía, aunque tampoco he estado pendiente.

El euro Stoxx sigue haciendo cosas raras. Ya no va de la mano del S&P. Creo que, como en el Ibex, se han marcado ya un spread que lo lleve todo hasta un mismo punto. En el Ibex lo han dejado en los 1500 puntos. En el Stoxx no sé.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Ago 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> la revision del mes anterior?



Ese dato sale mañana, hoy era el paro semanal. Mañana sale el mensual...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Para el que se atreva, recordamos que ayer dijimos que el S&P tendría fuelle hasta los 1021. Mi stop de pérdidas quedaría algo alejado del stop real que le marco al S&P (975/980), así que sigo fuera en el medio plazo mientras no se produzca un recorte.
> Hoy no he metido nada en el intradía, aunque tampoco he estado pendiente.
> 
> El euro Stoxx sigue haciendo cosas raras. Ya no va de la mano del S&P. Creo que, como en el Ibex, se han marcado ya un spread que lo lleve todo hasta un mismo punto. En el Ibex lo han dejado en los 1500 puntos. En el Stoxx no sé.



Lo mejor en estos casos es ver los fibos:
-fibo38,2% en el Ibex: 10300
-fibo38,2% en el S&P: 1014
-fibo38,2% en el Stoxx: 2840

Valores actuales:
-Ibex sobre los 10900
-S&P sobre los 1009
-Stoxx sobre los 2680

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (6 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *Paro semanal: Las peticiones de paro semanal bajan de 588.000 a 550.000, mucho mejor de lo esperado que era 580.000.
> La media de 4 semanas baja de 560.000 a 555.250.
> El total de parados cobrando el subsidio sube de 6,241 a 6,31 millones, peor de lo esperado que era 6,23 millones.
> *
> ...



:
No entiendo muy bien. Se equivocan a peor en el número de parados y fallan a mejor en el número de personas que cobran subsidio.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> :
> No entiendo muy bien. Se equivocan a peor en el número de parados y fallan a mejor en el número de personas que cobran subsidio.



Supongo que hay gente que aun estando en el paro deja de recibir el subsidio, en USA ronda las 72-79 semanas... (creo). En este caso, debían esperar que dejasen de cobrar subsidio y no ha sido así...

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (6 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo mejor en estos casos es ver los fibos:
> -fibo38,2% en el Ibex: 10300
> -fibo38,2% en el S&P: 1014
> -fibo38,2% en el Stoxx: 2840
> ...



Si, bueno, 1014. Yo es que tiro el fibo desde el gráfico alejado y a lo mejor no lo mido bien, pero vamos, que por el entorno de los 1015/1020, ni pa tí ni pa mí.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Si, bueno, 1014. Yo es que tiro el fibo desde el gráfico alejado y a lo mejor no lo mido bien, pero vamos, que por el entorno de los 1015/1020, ni pa tí ni pa mí.



No, si lo digo para ver que el Ibex, se "ha pasado" de tirada, y el Stoxx ni ha llegado...


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2009)

Si el Stoxx se pone hoy, claramente, por encima de 2681 nos vamos a ir muy arriba hamijos, sigo viendo como entra dinero al mercado, poco a poco, pero el goteo es constante.


----------



## chollero (6 Ago 2009)

yo no veo ningun cambio de tendencia, seguimos subiendo


felicidades pecta! cuantos cumples?


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Ago 2009)

lascosas, ves aqui un inicio de tercera onda?

EUR/USD Currency Conversion Chart - Yahoo! Finance


ponle desde la crisis 2000 hastahoy


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Ago 2009)

Los bancos españoles se lanzan a la conquista de Estados Unidos - 6/08/09 - 1458256 - elEconomista.es

...es simpática la noticia. Veremos cuando el dolar se ponga de nuevo en 1.60 si les hace gracia a los banquitos... aunque supongo que esto ya lo tienen previsto.

Un saludo


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Ago 2009)

pues ya veras que risa el dolar a 1.60 para las empresas exportadoras netas de aqui


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Ago 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> lascosas, ves aqui un inicio de tercera onda?
> 
> EUR/USD Currency Conversion Chart - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> ponle desde la crisis 2000 hasta hoy



A largo plazo, parece que estamos metidos desde finales del año pasado en la quinta... Objetivo cerca de 1 a 2...

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (6 Ago 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues ya veras que risa el dolar a 1.60 para las empresas exportadoras netas de aqui



Mucha tela veo yo en un dólar a 1,60 . Tú me dirás cómo van a colocar la deuda que necesitan sacar con esos niveles de cambio.


----------



## pyn (6 Ago 2009)

Otra vez le ha entrado miedito al chocar contra los 10845.


----------



## Catacrack (6 Ago 2009)

Nadie dentro de AIG ? No me creo que ninguno de este foro haya pegado un pelotazo.


----------



## Riviera (6 Ago 2009)

Cierro los cortos en 1800.+ 20 puntitos.Alguna sugerencia para ponerse largo?

p.dMierda, soy mas preciso que un reloj suizo! 10780


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Ago 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Nadie dentro de AIG ? No me creo que ninguno de este foro haya pegado un pelotazo.



Yo estoy en MBI .. no es lo mismo peeero...


----------



## Speculo (6 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo estoy en MBI .. no es lo mismo peeero...



Ten cuidado, que con los mercados como están, todo es vino y rosas ... Y ya se sabe lo que pasa cuando acaba la fiesta... O se acaba el vino


----------



## Catacrack (6 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ten cuidado, que con los mercados como están, todo es vino y rosas ... Y ya se sabe lo que pasa cuando acaba la fiesta... O se acaba el vino



Dimelo a mi, que cuando perdia un 50% con AIG dormia tranquilo y desde ayer no me separo del PC y del WC a partes iguales.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2009)

Tienen puesto el autobús en los 10780 y no hay quien lo mueva. 

A ver si ahora...


----------



## Riviera (6 Ago 2009)

Largos en 10750,que os parece?


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Ago 2009)

Juas, ya ya... el último cuando acaba el baile se queda sin silla. 

Le tengo puesta ya orden de venta. Gracias ^^

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Ago 2009)

_Mundo hedge Fund: Según los datos a fecha de cierre de ayer, las compras institucionales son cada vez más elevadas y están alcanzando ya niveles realmente importantes, lo que deja claro que *esta subida va muy en serio*. Las ventas son cada vez menores, y están a niveles bajísimos.

En cuanto a lo que se comenta entre los hedges tenemos que la toma de beneficios es muy intensa en la zona 1000-1010, y la mayoría están intentando buscar un punto de entrada larga para el largo plazo en algún pull back, que no termina de llegar.

La zona de soporte mayor sigue siendo la de 950.
_

Merienda de nús?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2009)

Nada, p'a pegarse un tiro lo de hoy, ya me he podido salir con ganancias de un corto media docena de veces y no lo he hecho por buscar más ganancia.

Y nada, al final acabaré palmando con esta operación, ya lo verás.

Y felicidades, pecata minuta, que no me olvido, es que quería ser el último.


----------



## Riviera (6 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas, ya ya... el último cuando acaba el baile se queda sin silla.
> 
> Le tengo puesta ya orden de venta. Gracias ^^
> 
> Un saludo



<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GFkr_KiAEmE&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GFkr_KiAEmE&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

Como te agarre paco el refranero te va a poner bueno.Es la musica,no el baile


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Nada, p'a pegarse un tiro lo de hoy, ya me he podido salir con ganancias de un corto media docena de veces y no lo he hecho por buscar más ganancia.
> 
> Y nada, al final acabaré palmando con esta operación, ya lo verás.
> 
> Y felicidades, pecata minuta, que no me olvido, es que quería ser el último.



A mi me está pasando lo mismo con un largo, solo espero que esta bajadita no sea más que un cierre de gap porque no me cuadra mucho con lo que debía suceder hoy.

edito: nada más abrir los gringos la pasta se ha volatilizado.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi me está pasando lo mismo con un largo, solo espero que esta bajadita no sea más que un cierre de gap porque no me cuadra mucho con lo que debía suceder hoy.



Yo me conformo con el cierre de gap, eso llevo esperando todo el día.

Por cierto, ha sido felicitar a pecata minuta y bajar el Ibex.

Felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades.


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo me conformo con el cierre de gap, eso llevo esperando todo el día.
> 
> Por cierto, ha sido felicitar a pecata minuta y bajar el Ibex.
> 
> Felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades.



Calla perraka xdd Que ya he vendido la mitad de mi posi a un precio inferior al que pensaba... pero me estaba pasando como a vosotros... y la verdad, quería menos presión ^___^


----------



## Kujire (6 Ago 2009)

_Muchas Felicidades Pecata!!_​


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> _Muchas Felicidades Pecata!!_​



Kujire siempre haciendo apariciones a lo grande.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2009)

Ya me has fastidiado lo de ser el último, me conformaré con ser el último europeo.

El corto de hoy cerrado con -5 puntos, lo dicho, para pegarse un tiro, y mira que le sacaba 50 puntos.


----------



## Speculo (6 Ago 2009)

Hola Kujire ... 
Observarás que, aunque tus ñús son un poco tontorrones, a limpios no les gana nadie: Les gusta bañarse en agua fresquita y clara. Es verla un poco sucia y, salvo quitarse con ella el polvo de encima, poco más hacen.


----------



## Kujire (6 Ago 2009)

Si, puede ser eso, los ñús son muy miedosos .... o que los cocos tienen más hambre de lo que se piensa y al ver a tierno ñú van a por él sin contemplación. De cualquier forma, era normal por los datos que tengo(dentro del pánico comprador) que se incrementara la volatilidad hacia el final de semana, por lo que nada nuevo de momento, bueno a ver qué nos depara la mañana

ED: Twitter, Facebook se han colapsado .....


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2009)

No me gusta la situación como está ahora, ha entrado dinero en el mínimo igual que ayer, pero ha entrado mucho menos, parece que hay cierta debilidad ahora para subir.

Y al S&P contado parece que le cuesta mucho llegar a 1000 ahora, se ha terminado un poco la euforía compradora, ahora mismo el Stoxx está dándose una y otra vez contra el nivel de 2664 sin conseguir pasarlo y yo tengo mi entrada ligeramente por encima.

Parece que hay decisión firme de pasar ese 2664 pero tras eso no veo adonde nos vamos a ir si no hay flujos de dinero que apuntalen la cotización.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Ago 2009)

Hola a todos, las Befesas me están dando Alegrías.

me saltó el stop profit y pillé 160 €, no está mal para un intradía con 2900€.

He vuelto a comprar a 14.15 y parece que me ha cerrado bien, mañana puede arrancar el día en 15€...

Por esta zona ya es peligrosa, puede intentar dibujar un canal entre 14,50 16,00 como ha hecho otras veces e irse a 11€ de nuevo o tirar para arriba, a ver si nos despega que están preparando muchas cosas para ser mes de agosto (como la nueva página web y los nombramientos, anuncio de nuevos materiales..) me falta ver como se comporta respecto al precio del aluminio, aquí podéis ver algo:

Price graphs

Viendo el grafo tiene una pinta muy muy buena...

Respecto a las posiciones cortas yo pienso que igual vemos los 9000 del Ibex pronto, en plan corrección, seguramente entre el 15 de agosto y el 15 de septiembre, tal y como están als cosas, igual en vez de dejar cubiertas las carteras para poder irse de vacaciones tranquilos, aprovechen para desplumar al pequeño accionista (como siempre) la segunda quincena de agosto...

Luego volveríamos a los 11.000 o incluso más para mas tarde aplicar la debacle, a no ser que nos pongan los tipos al 0,5% pero eso ya depende de la inflación Alemana.

¿Qué opinais?


----------



## Speculo (6 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No me gusta la situación como está ahora, ha entrado dinero en el mínimo igual que ayer, pero ha entrado mucho menos, parece que hay cierta debilidad ahora para subir.
> 
> Y al S&P contado parece que le cuesta mucho llegar a 1000 ahora, se ha terminado un poco la euforía compradora, ahora mismo el Stoxx está dándose una y otra vez contra el nivel de 2664 sin conseguir pasarlo y yo tengo mi entrada ligeramente por encima.
> 
> Parece que hay decisión firme de pasar ese 2664 pero tras eso no veo adonde nos vamos a ir si no hay flujos de dinero que apuntalen la cotización.



Si te sirve de algo, mi flujo monetario entraría en el mercado cuando el S&P ronde los 975. Con 25 puntejos de stop, que son los que marco en las entradas miedosas.
Ya se que no soy mano fuerte, pero puede que todo el que se haya quedado fuera de esta vorágine ande pensando algo parecido. Eso y los que están soltando como buitres en cuanto se pasan los 1.000 ....


----------



## Speculo (6 Ago 2009)

De todas formas, Mulder, convendría recordar, aunque pueda ir un poco mal para tus últimos largos, que las subidas no se apuntalan haciendo máximo tras máximo día sí y día también. Las subidas quedan muy bien apuntaladas si los canales inferiores no se perforan y hacen su trabajo, que no es otro que el de ir marcando los precios y el camino a los mínimos crecientes.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A largo plazo, parece que estamos metidos desde finales del año pasado en la quinta... Objetivo cerca de 1 a 2...
> 
> Saludos...



gracias, lo veia yo asi


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Ago 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> gracias, lo veia yo asi



Cuando pase esto sí que se van a ir a la mierda las exportaciones...

Qué planteáis para este escenario? bajada de tipos en la EU? subida de tipos en USA para evitar que la moneda se devalúe todavía más ¿¿??

Nos viene bien siempre y cuando se mantenga el petróleo, pero vamos, están más que correlados...


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Ago 2009)

No me ha gustado mi regalo. : Las Acciona de las narices han acabado en rojo...

Gracias a todos por las felicitaciones. Que majos sois.


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> De todas formas, Mulder, convendría recordar, aunque pueda ir un poco mal para tus últimos largos, que las subidas no se apuntalan haciendo máximo tras máximo día sí y día también. Las subidas quedan muy bien apuntaladas si los canales inferiores no se perforan y hacen su trabajo, que no es otro que el de ir marcando los precios y el camino a los mínimos crecientes.



Uso canales de bastante largo plazo y esos están muy lejos de perforarse, ahora mismo, y también hablando del largo plazo tenemos una directriz que nos impide subir en el Stoxx, esa directriz pasa ahora mismo por 2681.

A un plazo más corto no me molesto demasiado en trazar directrices porque se suelen perder rápidamente, aunque ahora mismo sale una alcista perfecta


----------



## Kujire (6 Ago 2009)

Hola de nuevo, todo podría indicar que mañana veremos una corrección, aún queda la tarde y no me quiero aventurar que los cocos son capaces de ponernos en las nubes en un plis, claro pero... la corrección duraría unos días

Mulder cómo encaja ésto en tus análisis?


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, todo podría indicar que mañana veremos una corrección, aún queda la tarde y no me quiero aventurar que los cocos son capaces de ponernos en las nubes en un plis, claro pero... la corrección duraría unos días
> 
> Mulder cómo encaja ésto en tus análisis?



Si se corrige antes de 1010 y los HF no han cerrado los largos,se los tendrán que comer con patatas.
Recordaros que todo el mundo se puso largo apenas se cruzaron los máximos anuales.Huele a barrido de largos,igual que barrieron cortos con el HCH fallido.
Y un cierre de largos masivo profundizaría la corrección.Igual que el cierre de cortos catapultó este tramo del rally.

En CNBC me ha chocado el comentario de un analista diciendo que en USA las gacelas no se arriman al mercado.Ni están ni se las espera.La economía real las está vapuleando y no están para arriesgar en bolsa.

Saludos


----------



## Speculo (6 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Uso canales de bastante largo plazo y esos están muy lejos de perforarse, ahora mismo, y también hablando del largo plazo tenemos una directriz que nos impide subir en el Stoxx, esa directriz pasa ahora mismo por 2681.
> 
> A un plazo más corto no me molesto demasiado en trazar directrices porque se suelen perder rápidamente, aunque ahora mismo sale una alcista perfecta



Pues eso es lo que digo. El canal no se va a perforar si el movimiento es bueno... Aunque lo natural y sano para confirmar dicho movimiento, es que los precios se aproximen a él, le saluden, y vuelvan a lo suyo.
Cinco meses después de iniciarse el rebote, creo haber visto por dónde van a ir los precios. Ahora todo consiste en meterse dentro en uno de los avituallamientos. Y ya es hora de irse a por uno de ellos.


----------



## Speculo (6 Ago 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Si se corrige antes de 1010 y los HF no han cerrado los largos,se los tendrán que comer con patatas.



Eso dependerá del tamaño de sus largos... Y de la cantidad de patatas necesarias para acompañarlos.
Yo pienso que los fondos no han entrado con tanto como puede parecer. Los fondos se han apuntado a la subida hacia el veinte de julio, si no más tarde aún. Eso no es demasiado dinero y no supone un problema dejarlo donde está si la bolsa no perfora ciertos niveles importantes. Así que no pasa nada si se caen 30 o 40 puntos ¿O qué pasa, que si se corrige por encima de esos 1010 los HF ya no se comen los largos con patatas?


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Ago 2009)

Atencion que como se rompa el triángulo a la baja nos vamos a reir...


----------



## Hank Scorpio (6 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues eso es lo que digo. El canal no se va a perforar si el movimiento es bueno... Aunque lo natural y sano para confirmar dicho movimiento, es que los precios se aproximen a él, le saluden, y vuelvan a lo suyo.
> Cinco meses después de iniciarse el rebote, creo haber visto por dónde van a ir los precios. Ahora todo consiste en meterse dentro en uno de los avituallamientos. Y ya es hora de irse a por uno de ellos.



Por lo que veo descartas nuevos mínimos.

Yo estaba esperando para tomar alguna posición más a tocar la MM200.


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Ago 2009)

Bueno a mi me queda la mitad de mi posi en MBI y he vuelto a entrar a Fact (Farma), me gusta porque en bajadas no hay volumen y en subidas si... de momento, de todas formas he entrado con pocas (400) . Así que sin muchas preocupaciones.

Os sigo leyendo ^__^!
Kujire... ojito con el jostick , que vigilo... jaja


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, todo podría indicar que mañana veremos una corrección, aún queda la tarde y no me quiero aventurar que los cocos son capaces de ponernos en las nubes en un plis, claro pero... la corrección duraría unos días
> 
> Mulder cómo encaja ésto en tus análisis?





> Pues eso es lo que digo. El canal no se va a perforar si el movimiento es bueno... Aunque lo natural y sano para confirmar dicho movimiento, es que los precios se aproximen a él, le saluden, y vuelvan a lo suyo.
> Cinco meses después de iniciarse el rebote, creo haber visto por dónde van a ir los precios. Ahora todo consiste en meterse dentro en uno de los avituallamientos. Y ya es hora de irse a por uno de ellos.



Pues no contemplan esto, mis análisis siguen alcistas del todo y me dicen que los altibajos de estos días son el timo de la estampita, era normal que nos parásemos un poco a la altura del 1000, pero de momento no contemplo bajadas en serio hasta que lleguemos a los 1047 del S&P y es probable que no se paren ahí las subidas.

Antes se me ha olvidado decirle a Speculo que tengo otra directriz que hoy nos impide bajar de 2643 y da la tremenda casualidad de que hoy el mínimo (hasta ahora) se ha hecho justo ahí, sin embargo la directriz alcista la hemos llegado a traspasar.

En el Stoxx estamos muy alcistas por encima de 2666 y poco por debajo, pero aun no bajistas, el problema es que tras subir tanto no hemos creado soportes que nos salven en caso de apuro, una caida repentina podría ser muy fuerte hasta encontrarnos con soportes buenos, sin embargo el dinero sigue ahí puesto por encima de los máximos de julio y esos máximos se hicieron el último día, aunque se haya ido un poco no ha bajado tanto como para aventurar una caida, al menos de momento.

Tengo la fuerte sospecha de que estas bajadas las hacen para tirar a gente del mercado, como le dije hace poco a un forero, quieren todos los papelitos para ellos, luego ya nos los devolverán.

Y sin embargo tampoco se lo pondrán fácil a los que esperan 'avituallamiento'.

pd: quería quotear a Speculo pero no se como e hace un multiple-quote de esos, al final a mano ¿alguien me lo explica?


----------



## Kujire (6 Ago 2009)

Mulder usa el icono delas comillas " que se encuentra a la derecha-abajo del post, has de seleccionar todos los post que quieres quotear dejándolo presionado, y luego le das la reply


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> pd: quería quotear a Speculo pero no se como e hace un multiple-quote de esos, al final a mano ¿alguien me lo explica?




Pues en cada mensaje que quieras "quotear", le das al boton ese de multi-quote y te lo selecciona como en color naranja. Luego le das en cualquiera de esos mensajes a citar, y a la hora de responder, tienes ahí todos los "quotes", en orden, a los que puedes ir respondiendo.

Me he explicado de pena...


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Eso dependerá del tamaño de sus largos... Y de la cantidad de patatas necesarias para acompañarlos.
> Yo pienso que los fondos no han entrado con tanto como puede parecer. Los fondos se han apuntado a la subida hacia el veinte de julio, si no más tarde aún. Eso no es demasiado dinero y no supone un problema dejarlo donde está si la bolsa no perfora ciertos niveles importantes. Así que no pasa nada si se caen 30 o 40 puntos ¿O qué pasa, que si se corrige por encima de esos 1010 los HF ya no se comen los largos con patatas?



Yo creo que sobre el 20 de Julio es cuando se dieron cuenta de que se la habían metido doblada en el hch y cerraron cortos.

Creo que se pusieron largos en la macrosubida del día 30 cegados por el resplandor alcista,viendo los máximos anuales superados con solvencia.
La grafica que colgué ayer demuestra una megaescalada de las opciones call sobre las put como hacía una temporada que no se veía.

De todos modos todo esto es una paranoia mía,pendiente de confirmación.
Y si al final resulta que no es cierta,nos echamos unas risas a costa mía,me poneis un owned,y a otra cosa.

Volviendo a la realidad el DJI ha roto el triángulo y está perdiendo los papeles.

Saludos y disfruten del jostión


----------



## Speculo (6 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> [...]
> Antes se me ha olvidado decirle a Speculo que tengo otra directriz que hoy nos impide bajar de 2643 y da la tremenda casualidad de que hoy el mínimo (hasta ahora) se ha hecho justo ahí, sin embargo la directriz alcista la hemos llegado a traspasar.
> [...]
> Y sin embargo tampoco se lo pondrán fácil a los que esperan 'avituallamiento'.
> ...



Pincha en el botoncito ese que pone "Multi-off". Se tornará el solito en "On". Y así con todos los mensajes que quieras "quotear"..

En 2643 está la directriz que se formó al perforarse la primaria del 13 de julio. Esta última empieza hacia el 15-16 y, en efecto, no se ha perforado. En mi opinión, dicha directriz forma un canal en tenedor, pero es un canal demasiado vertical y se va a terminar perforando. Si no lo hacen hoy, mañana estará mucho más fácil.
Cuando se perfore ese canal, nos iremos al siguiente natural que está en... Oh, vaya, si que está lejos el jodido... Pero bueno, es lo que tienen estas cosas de subir tan verticales... Luego se corrige igual.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Mulder usa el icono delas comillas " que se encuentra a la derecha-abajo del post, has de seleccionar todos los post que quieres quotear dejándolo presionado, y luego le das la reply



Si eso es lo que yo quería decir...

Bueno, es un icono de comillas en el antiguo y feo diseño, en el bonito y nuevo diseño pone "multi-off" o algo así.


----------



## Kujire (6 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Antes se me ha olvidado decirle a Speculo que tengo otra directriz que hoy nos impide bajar de 2643 y da la tremenda casualidad de que hoy el mínimo (hasta ahora) se ha hecho justo ahí, sin embargo la directriz alcista la hemos llegado a traspasar.



Vaya, pues ya lo hemos traspasado a la baja 2639 me dá a mi, no me cabe la menor duda que mañana va aser un día muy muy interesante.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Vaya, pues ya lo hemos traspasado a la baja 2639 me dá a mi, no me cabe la menor duda que mañana va aser un día muy muy interesante.





pecata minuta dijo:


> Si eso es lo que yo quería decir...
> 
> Bueno, es un icono de comillas en el antiguo y feo diseño, en el bonito y nuevo diseño pone "multi-off" o algo así.





Speculo dijo:


> Pincha en el botoncito ese que pone "Multi-off". Se tornará el solito en "On". Y así con todos los mensajes que quieras "quotear"..
> 
> En 2643 está la directriz que se formó al perforarse la primaria del 13 de julio. Esta última empieza hacia el 15-16 y, en efecto, no se ha perforado. En mi opinión, dicha directriz forma un canal en tenedor, pero es un canal demasiado vertical y se va a terminar perforando. Si no lo hacen hoy, mañana estará mucho más fácil.
> Cuando se perfore ese canal, nos iremos al siguiente natural que está en... Oh, vaya, si que está lejos el jodido... Pero bueno, es lo que tienen estas cosas de subir tan verticales... Luego se corrige igual.



Anda que...años y años en el foro y acabo de descubrir como funciona lo del multiquote este...


----------



## Kujire (6 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bueno a mi me queda la mitad de mi posi en MBI y he vuelto a entrar a Fact (Farma), me gusta porque en bajadas no hay volumen y en subidas si... de momento, de todas formas he entrado con pocas (400) . Así que sin muchas preocupaciones.
> 
> Os sigo leyendo ^__^!
> Kujire... *ojito con el jostick* , que vigilo... jaja



Sr Wataru_ a estas alturas usted debería estar relajado disfrutando de las plusvalías, que de acuerdo al plan establecimos para FACT, que lo ha cumplido como el Padre Nuestro Milimétrico de las Plusvalías. ... y además tengo otros encargos que cumplir jiji 

(moraleja: cuando le entre el yuyu, aléjese de la pantalla, y repita HUUUUSSAAAAAAA: ....por lo menos tres veces)


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Ago 2009)

Mañana:
ago 7	12:30	Estados Unidos	Nóminas no agrícolas (jul) High volatility expected	(Consensuado)	-345K	(Anterior)-467K

Los chicos esperan una buena bajada... demasiada creo yo. Umm mmm
Y encima el presi matamoscas diciendo que los datos van a ser malos.

Ains... no nos dejan vivir tranquilos 
Un saludo

Edito: Ayer me salí en 10.40 ... y hoy he entrado en 9.99. Eso que tengo de margen ^___^.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (6 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pincha en el botoncito ese que pone "Multi-off". Se tornará el solito en "On". Y así con todos los mensajes que quieras "quotear"..
> 
> En 2643 está la directriz que se formó al perforarse la primaria del 13 de julio. Esta última empieza hacia el 15-16 y, en efecto, no se ha perforado. En mi opinión, dicha directriz forma un canal en tenedor, pero es un canal demasiado vertical y se va a terminar perforando. Si no lo hacen hoy, mañana estará mucho más fácil.
> Cuando se perfore ese canal, nos iremos al siguiente natural que está en... Oh, vaya, si que está lejos el jodido... Pero bueno, es lo que tienen estas cosas de subir tan verticales... Luego se corrige igual.





pecata minuta dijo:


> Si eso es lo que yo quería decir...
> 
> Bueno, es un icono de comillas en el antiguo y feo diseño, en el bonito y nuevo diseño pone "multi-off" o algo así.





Kujire dijo:


> Vaya, pues ya lo hemos traspasado a la baja 2639 me dá a mi, no me cabe la menor duda que mañana va aser un día muy muy interesante.



anda leñe

que invento


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pincha en el botoncito ese que pone "Multi-off". Se tornará el solito en "On". Y así con todos los mensajes que quieras "quotear"..
> 
> En 2643 está la directriz que se formó al perforarse la primaria del 13 de julio. Esta última empieza hacia el 15-16 y, en efecto, no se ha perforado. En mi opinión, dicha directriz forma un canal en tenedor, pero es un canal demasiado vertical y se va a terminar perforando. Si no lo hacen hoy, mañana estará mucho más fácil.
> Cuando se perfore ese canal, nos iremos al siguiente natural que está en... Oh, vaya, si que está lejos el jodido... Pero bueno, es lo que tienen estas cosas de subir tan verticales... Luego se corrige igual.





Kujire dijo:


> Vaya, pues ya lo hemos traspasado a la baja 2639 me dá a mi, no me cabe la menor duda que mañana va aser un día muy muy interesante.



Vamos a probar lo del multi-quote ese 

El nivel 2639 es un precio donde no se produce volumen, esto quiere decir que es un buen punto de rebote o de pasarlo sin detenerse en absoluto, de momento está aguantando y espero que no lo pasen (es buena señal que haya rebotado ahí), pero al tirar líneas en un gráfico diario me pasa por 2343, cosas de la logarítmica y aritmética de los gráficos, aunque la diferencia es poco significativa.

Y para Speculo, tengo más directrices, la siguiente pasa por un poco por debajo de 2600, a partir de ahí tengo un soporte de largo plazo en 2581. Mañana debería ser el día clave que nos permita atravesar todas las resistencias que tenemos para seguir subiendo, si no ocurre así entonces si que voy a dar la rendición de los alcistas para unos días en adelante.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2009)

Miro y remiro y me da que están colocando papelitos. Mañana será un día muy interesante y seguro que con una volatilidad intradiaria bestial. Veremos como acaba la jornada pero creo que faltan unas jornadas más si realmente están distribuyendo con ganas.
Esto se pone al rojo vivo.


----------



## Speculo (6 Ago 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Anda que...años y años en el foro y acabo de descubrir como funciona lo del multiquote este...



Sí, pues hasta que me di cuenta yo de para qué valía el botón ese raro que se ponía naranja y no hacía nada ...


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Ago 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> anda leñe
> 
> que invento



Prohibido quitarse a las chinitas de la firma :

Un saludo

Por cierto yo tampoco lo he usado nunca, es más no hace mucho puse por primera vez lo del quote... jaja


----------



## Kujire (6 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mañana:
> ago 7	12:30	Estados Unidos	Nóminas no agrícolas (jul) High volatility expected	(Consensuado)	-345K	(Anterior)-467K
> 
> Los chicos esperan una buena bajada... demasiada creo yo. Umm mmm
> ...



Ah ok, entonces bastante bien la salida se merece un A.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (6 Ago 2009)

mañana me parece que va a tocar cerrar unos cuantos huecos abiertos hoy


----------



## Speculo (6 Ago 2009)

Bueno, Mulder, que igual que te digo lo de afianzar precios en las bases de los canales, también es válido lo de concretar niveles en lo alto de los mismos... Cuando estos son bajistas.
Lo digo por lo de tus largos y esas cosas de salirse con orgullo y alguna ganancia, aunque me temo que ya los habrás cerrado.


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Bueno, Mulder, que igual que te digo lo de afianzar precios en las bases de los canales, también es válido lo de concretar niveles en lo alto de los mismos... Cuando estos son bajistas.
> Lo digo por lo de tus largos y esas cosas de salirse con orgullo y alguna ganancia, aunque me temo que ya los habrás cerrado.



Debí haberlos cerrado, esta mañana les iba ganando casi 20 puntos, pero como confío (tal vez demasiado) en la tendencia alcista sigo dentro y aguantando. Ayer quise meterme en el 2639 y se me escapó porque como comentaba antes es un nivel sumamente escurridizo.

Estos días he entrado largo varias veces y en muchas ocasiones me han chafado el plan, si hubiera aguantado ahora aun iría ganando, hoy que he pretendido que no me chafen el plan ya ves lo que ha pasado.

Tampoco pierdo tanto, pero no puedo decir que me sienta cómodo. 

PD: Mano de dios! ¿donde estás cuando se te necesita?


----------



## mercenario (6 Ago 2009)

whooo, interesante y larguísimo hilo, no lo había visitado aún. Además veo que controláis, jeje, no en todos los foros la gente que habla de bolsa está metida en derivados, análisis técnico y demases...
Yo soy digamos autodidacta, en el colegio, con 15 años me empezó a interesar, abrí una cuenta y poco a poco fui aprendiendo. Después conseguí ya una cantidad de dinero más útil para intradiar y con una cuenta en ebankinter(servicio razonable y comisiones baratas) fui operando más enserio, metiendome ya con futuros del ibex y tal.
Ahora en la universidad la verdad es que tengo poco tiempo pero me alegro de que aquí haya gente que sabe, así me mantendré al día y de paso aprenderé cosas, jeje.

un saludo.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2009)

Te irá mejor si estudias duro, consigues un buen puesto, trabajas duro para promocionar y luego a hacer trading desde el despacho ....


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2009)

mercenario dijo:


> whooo, interesante y larguísimo hilo, no lo había visitado aún. Además veo que controláis, jeje, no en todos los foros la gente que habla de bolsa está metida en derivados, análisis técnico y demases...
> Yo soy digamos autodidacta, en el colegio, con 15 años me empezó a interesar, abrí una cuenta y poco a poco fui aprendiendo. Después conseguí ya una cantidad de dinero más útil para intradiar y con una cuenta en ebankinter(servicio razonable y comisiones baratas) fui operando más enserio, metiendome ya con futuros del ibex y tal.
> Ahora en la universidad la verdad es que tengo poco tiempo pero me alegro de que aquí haya gente que sabe, así me mantendré al día y de paso aprenderé cosas, jeje.
> 
> un saludo.



Pues bienvenido a este hilo, el que aquí hablemos de la bolsa engaña mucho pero la verdad es que tenemos a Kujire que nos da información privilegiada, Speculo que nos hace de analista técnico, forofos de los cortos como Tonuel, manos fuertes y leoncios como donpepito y pepon26, aquel que las gamesas siempre le dejan sin un céntimo y muchos más que me dejo pero que son igualmente imprescindibles 

Yo soy el asesor astrológico


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Ago 2009)

Hola mercenario!!

Yo soy el cerdo cansino!!


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Ago 2009)

Y yo el pardillo al que dan coba. Como ves tenemos variedad .

Un saludo y bienvenido seas.


----------



## rosonero (6 Ago 2009)

Yo soy el de los cucharones, ahora traígo uno para Mulder que parece que lo necesita. 

Pd. Los 994 han vuelto a funcionar


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Ago 2009)

Pues yo voy siempre larga, pero en los valores que no suben. Gané una vez algo con el SAN pero fue pura chiripa. No pongo dibujitos ni graficos, no entiendo nada de ondas, subondas ni análisis y lo de los fibos me suena a chino, pero me lo paso bomba leyendo el hilo.

Por cierto, soy leo, es que aquí el signo del zodiaco es super importante. .

Bienvenido.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Ago 2009)

mercenario dijo:


> whooo, interesante y larguísimo hilo



Por cierto, me imagino que no lo has leído entero... ¿o sí? :


----------



## pyn (6 Ago 2009)

Yo llevo en esto unos meses, empecé con acciones y llevo casi 2 meses con futuros (miniibex). Por ahora voy nulo, ni pierdo ni gano demasiado.


----------



## pyn (6 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues yo voy siempre larga, pero en los valores que no suben. Gané una vez algo con el SAN pero fue pura chiripa. No pongo dibujitos ni graficos, no entiendo nada de ondas, subondas ni análisis y lo de los fibos me suena a chino, pero me lo paso bomba leyendo el hilo.
> 
> Por cierto, soy leo, es que aquí el signo del zodiaco es super importante. .
> 
> Bienvenido.




Curioso, en el intradía siempre saco más dinero con los largos que con los cortos, tengo buen ojo para los soportes pero no para las resistencias por lo visto...


----------



## rosonero (6 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues yo voy siempre larga, pero en los valores que no suben. Gané una vez algo con el SAN pero fue pura chiripa. No pongo dibujitos ni graficos, no entiendo nada de ondas, subondas ni análisis y lo de los fibos me suena a chino, pero me lo paso bomba leyendo el hilo.
> 
> *Por cierto, soy leo, es que aquí el signo del zodiaco es super importante. .*
> 
> Bienvenido.



¿Alguien recuerda el enlace a los análisis zodiacales de Percebo?


----------



## aksarben (6 Ago 2009)

Yo soy el que vende TREs antes del subidón 

Felicidades pecata


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Ago 2009)

mercenario dijo:


> whooo, interesante y larguísimo hilo, no lo había visitado aún. Además veo que controláis, jeje, no en todos los foros la gente que habla de bolsa está metida en derivados, análisis técnico y demases...
> 
> 
> un saludo.



bah! es todo fachada!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, todo podría indicar que mañana veremos una corrección, aún queda la tarde y no me quiero aventurar que los cocos son capaces de ponernos en las nubes en un plis, claro pero... la corrección duraría unos días
> 
> Mulder cómo encaja ésto en tus análisis?



Acabo de llegar... en mi análisis cuadra muy bien. Tenía previsto que tocasa el 1013, pero a lo mejor nos tenemos que conformar con el 1010,5... 

Bien dicho es algo así como: La subonda 2 de la C de la B... 

Saludos...

PD: Por cierto tu cumpleaños ha sido o está al caer...
PD2: Seas bienvenido, mercenario...


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> ¿Alguien recuerda el enlace a los análisis zodiacales de Percebo?



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1643579-post38151.html


----------



## mercenario (6 Ago 2009)

yo estuve tocando futuros ibex(gordos) pero la verdad es que acojona mucho, hay que tener la sangre fría , las cosas claras y unos buenos margenes y stop loss, porqué sino a la que pierdes 20 o 30 puntos te acojonas, vendes/compras(largo/corto) y acaba rebotando. Me he cagado en la ley de murphy muchas veces invirtiendo en bolsa...

si, estudiar es una apuesta más segura pero bueno, como afición me gusta,y he aprendido muchas cosas de economía al mismo tiempo. Además es una forma de entretenerse en algunas prácticas aburridas en la uni(si son con ordenador).
Siempre que se invierta con dinero que no se necesita pues tampoco es una cosa grave.

un saludo y suerte.

ah! recomendaciones sobre algún libro de análisis técnico??
gracias.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Ago 2009)

mercenario dijo:


> ah! recomendaciones sobre algún libro de análisis técnico??
> gracias.



Te parece poco este hilo? : Si lo imprimes, te sale una enciclopedia, encima con casos reales, con ganancias y pérdidas en directo... :o

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Ago 2009)

bueno hamijos


----------



## Speculo (6 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo soy el asesor astrológico





Wbuffete dijo:


> Yo soy el cerdo cansino!!





Wataru_ dijo:


> Y yo el pardillo al que dan coba.





rosonero dijo:


> Yo soy el de los cucharones, ahora traígo uno para Mulder que parece que lo necesita.





pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues yo voy siempre larga, pero en los valores que no suben. Gané una vez algo con el SAN pero fue pura chiripa.
> Bienvenido.





pyn dijo:


> Curioso, en el intradía siempre saco más dinero con los largos que con los cortos, tengo buen ojo para los soportes pero no para las resistencias por lo visto...



Y yo soy el que va tocando el pito detrás de todos, haciendo el payaso ...

Se observará claramente que leyendo este hilo, ganar no vas a ganar ni un duro, pero lo que es reirte... Un no parar ...


(Cabrones, que panzada a reír que me he pegado. Y mi mujer diciendo que si estoy tan contento es que hoy le he sacado mucho al Estos ese...  )


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Ago 2009)

y eso que no conoces al que reparte los cromos!!


----------



## Speculo (6 Ago 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> y eso que no conoces al que reparte los cromos!!



Calla, calla, que al final me dan con el rodillo ...


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Ago 2009)

En estos momentos se echa de menos a Tonuel.


----------



## rosonero (6 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1643579-post38151.html



Gracias pecata, esta vez voy a guardarlo bien. 

Hasta mañana forería !!!!!


----------



## expresionista (6 Ago 2009)

Parece que llevan unos días empapelando, no?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (6 Ago 2009)

yo estoy especializado en el nikei como podrás ver en mi firma


también en bankinter, se me da muy bien perder dinero con esa, no creas que es fácil perder tanto dinero con una acción apalancandose tiene su arte


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Ago 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> yo estoy especializado en el nikei como podrás ver en mi firma
> 
> 
> también en bankinter, se me da muy bien perder dinero con esa, no creas que es fácil perder tanto dinero con una acción apalancandose tiene su arte



pues bkt hoy va a empufar a algunos clientes no? busca en noticias


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ago 2009)

¿quien me opina sobre la vela que se ha formado hoy en el ibex?


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Ago 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues bkt hoy va a empufar a algunos clientes no? busca en noticias



puse clientes!! quise decir empleados!! joer

ya lo han puesto:


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...arte-de-su-retribucion-anual-en-acciones.html


----------



## Bambi (7 Ago 2009)

buenos días, en la preapertura estoy viendo bajadas pero ligeras, veremos

me ha gustado este comentario en el ElEconomista

"La pequeña corrección iniciada el miércoles continuó ayer, sobre todo en el Nasdaq, el líder indiscutible del rally. Aunque las caídas fueron muy reducidas en los índices tradicionales del 0,27% para el Dow Jones y del 0,56% para el S&P 500-, el tecnológico alcanzó su primera zona de soporte con una caída del 1% hasta 1.973 puntos.

*Por tanto, el cierre semanal de hoy dictará sentencia*. Si este soporte se pierde, tendremos una corrección mayor antes de poder retomar las alzas. Pero si resiste, tal como sugieren los índices tradicionales, se demostrará una vez más la fortaleza de este mercado y que hay un montón de dinero dispuesto a entrar en la mínima corrección."


----------



## tonuel (7 Ago 2009)

Lo que tiene que despeñarse es lo mio... lo suyo puede subir al infinito si quieren... 


Joder, estaba remirando los posts y tenemos owneds a nivel industrial... 



Buenos dias y buena suerte...


----------



## pyn (7 Ago 2009)

Buenos días, hoy el ibex tiene que comenzar cerrando el gap de ayer, luego ya... yo creo que lleva unos días bastante fatigado, esa subida al everest sin oxígen le ha pasado factura y encima ha encontrado una resistencia bastante gorda en los 10845. Yo hoy apostaría más por ligero rojo que por otra cosa.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

El comportamiento del IBEX35 en el soporte de 10740 (muy claro) será determinante. Si cae, la corrección toma forma y se pone interesante el tema.


----------



## Speculo (7 Ago 2009)

Buenas.
Hoy tenemos a los señores del mercado con intención de estar mareando la perdiz hasta las dos de la tarde.
Así que yo me voy a ver si le vendo una escoba a alguien, que por aquí veo que no saco ni para caramelos de menta.
Luego nos leemos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Ago 2009)

Datos para hoy, de la web de Cárpatos:



> <====================> VIERNES 6 <====================>
> 
> * A las 14.30:
> 
> ...



Más datos:


```
<style type="text/css">
table.tableizer-table {border: 1px solid #CCC; font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 12px;} .tableizer-table td {padding: 4px; margin: 3px; border: 1px solid #ccc;}
.tableizer-table th {background-color: #104E8B; color: #FFF; font-weight: bold;}
</style>

<table class="tableizer-table">
<tr class="tableizer-firstrow"><th>País Evento Hora Previsto Anterior Dato real  </th></tr> <tr><td>Gran Bretaña Producción IPP (aunual) 08:00 -1.7% -1.2%  </td></tr> <tr><td>Gran Bretaña Producción IPP (mensual) 08:00 0.0% -0.2%  </td></tr> <tr><td>Alemania Balanaza comercial 08:00 10.8B 9.6B  </td></tr> <tr><td>Alemania Cuenta corriente (euros) 08:00 8.0B 3.7B  </td></tr> <tr><td>Alemania Exportaciones (mensual) 08:00 0.9% 0.3%  </td></tr> <tr><td>Alemania Importaciones (mensual) 08:00 0.9% -2.1%  </td></tr> <tr><td>Alemania Producción industrial (nsa wda) (anual) 12:00 -17.4% -17.9%  </td></tr> <tr><td>Alemania Producción industrial (mensual) 12:00 0.5% 3.7%  </td></tr> <tr><td>EEUU Cambio en nóminas no agrícolas 14:30 -345K -467K  </td></tr> <tr><td>EEUU Cambio en nóminas-manufacturera 14:30 -100K -136K  </td></tr> <tr><td>EEUU Horas medio/semana 14:30 33.0 33.0  </td></tr> <tr><td>EEUU Salario medio por hora (anual) 14:30 2.5% 2.7%  </td></tr> <tr><td>EEUU Salario medio por hora (mensual) 14:30 0.1% 0.0%  </td></tr> <tr><td>EEUU Tasa de desempleo 14:30 9.6% 9.5%  </td></tr> <tr><td>EEUU Crédito del consumidor 21:00 -$3.7B -$3.2B  </td></tr></table>
```


----------



## rosonero (7 Ago 2009)

Buenos días

En las últimas sesiones que se ha abierto con gap a la baja de entre 30-50 puntos, el Ibex lo ha cerrado siempre en la primera hora y la mayoría de las veces en los primeros 20-30 minutos. :


----------



## Bambi (7 Ago 2009)

si, la verdad es que hoy es uno de esos días "aburridos" todo pendiente de una noticia y de como afecta a WS, no por el dato en sí, sino por la interpretación que de él hagan, ya saben


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Ago 2009)

Porque perder 38.000Millones de $ en 6 meses, no es noticia importante, no?

Fannie Mae pide de nuevo ayuda al Tesoro · ELPAÍS.com

Saludos... y buenos días!

PD: Muy optimistas estan hoy los analistas, no? Pasar de -467K a -320K...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Ago 2009)

Por cierto, el Stochastik diario del S&P ya está saliendo de la sobrecompra...

Exportaciones de Alemania de junio suben 7% mucho mejor de lo esperado.
Balanza comercial de junio en Alemania +11.000 millones de euros, mejor de lo esperado. 

Como cuadra esto con el EURUSD?... 

Saludos...


----------



## Bambi (7 Ago 2009)

"se esperaba peor", "el mercado ya lo había descontado"...


----------



## tonuel (7 Ago 2009)

Los cabrones de WRG y las cintras me están dejando el ojal en carne viva... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Ago 2009)

Si esto es el comienzo de una corrección de la onda1, los fibos en el Stoxx son:
-2593 fibo23,6%
-2530 fibo38,2%
-2477 fibo50%
-2425 fibo61,8%

Saludos...

PD: Ahora 2645... máximo 2696...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Los cabrones de WRG y las cintras me están dejando el ojal en carne viva...
> 
> Saludos



Mi recomendación: Stop Loss en 6.11€

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Ago 2009)

Si las exportaciones alemanas van bien el BCE no necesitaría debilitar el Euro, eso podría suponer que el dólar baje más y subirían las bolsas.

No creo que Trichet lo haga porque, de momento, en Europa hay más riesgo de deflación que en Estados Unidos, los americanos están encantados con sus déficits que debilitan el dólar.

El Ibex subiendo con cierta alegría, lleva un rato por encima de los 10800, a ver cómo le va con los 10820 (o peor, con los 10840).


----------



## Mulder (7 Ago 2009)

Sospecho que hoy nos van a dar el dato de paro cuando estemos en mínimos del día, al menos hasta ese momento, también sospecho que las bolsas van a tomarse el dato de paro muy bien.

Creí que esta semana iniciábamos nuevo ciclo, pero será este dato el que nos diga si ya lo hemos iniciado o aun estamos terminando el anterior.

edito: Están sembrando la duda total de cara a ese dato, lo están buscando con ganas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Sospecho que hoy nos van a dar el dato de paro cuando estemos en mínimos del día, al menos hasta ese momento, también sospecho que las bolsas van a tomarse el dato de paro muy bien.
> 
> Creí que esta semana iniciábamos nuevo ciclo, pero será este dato el que nos diga si ya lo hemos iniciado o aun estamos terminando el anterior.



Yo lo veo exactamente al revés... todo el mundo espera un dato bueno y que tirará pa'rriba... los M-M siempre intentan pillarnos a contrapié... 

Saludos...

Por cierto, el S&P en el AH en el soporte 994...


----------



## tonuel (7 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mi recomendación: Stop Loss en 6.11€
> 
> Saludos...



Seguramente lo suban ahí o a 6.12 sólo para joder los stops y darse la vuelta... :


Tengo el stop mentalmente en los 6.13-6.15... :o

Edito:

Al menos los de WRG ahora han dejado de comprar papelitos a saco...



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Seguramente lo suban ahí o a 6.12 sólo para joder los stops y darse la vuelta... :
> 
> Tengo el stop mentalmente en los 6.13-6.15... :o
> 
> Saludos



Cuidado con los stops mentales... y te lo digo por experiencia... 

Si las aguantas tiempo, tendrían que bajar a cerrar el hueco que dejó en 5.13€

Saludos y suerte...

PD: Por cierto, en los últimos días han comprado gacelillas a saco...


----------



## tonuel (7 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cuidado con los stops mentales... y te lo digo por experiencia...
> 
> Si las aguantas tiempo, tendrían que bajar a cerrar el hueco que dejó en 5.13€
> 
> ...




Ya... pero de momento ellas ganan y yo pierdo... es el valor que más sube del ibex... que ojo tengo hamijo... :o



Saludos


----------



## Catacrack (7 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya... pero de momento ellas ganan y yo pierdo... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Yo creo que es el momento clave de meterle cortos al botas...


----------



## tonuel (7 Ago 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo creo que es el momento clave de meterle cortos al botas...



Si le mete... le meto... :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Ago 2009)

Buenos días ^__^!

Pues LCASC, creo que es al revés, mucha gente cree que vamos a ir a probar los soportes fibos 38%-50% (955-938), la DMA 50 pasará por 950 aprox.

A corto plazo ni idea de lo que van hacer a medio... seguiremos subiendo, es lo que creo. Se habla que la bajada de beneficio total de las empresas americanas andan de media por el 7% y eso no justifica la gran caída y en bolsa da igual como se gane el dinero, mientras se gane.

Un saludo


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo lo veo exactamente al revés... todo el mundo espera un dato bueno y que tirará pa'rriba... los M-M siempre intentan pillarnos a contrapié...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Por cierto, el S&P en el AH en el soporte 994...



Yo creo que van a llevar los índices al alza durante toda la sesión. Sacarán el dato y le meterán otro arreón al alza para que se sumen otros al festival.

Ellos seguirán a lo suyo que es colocar el papel que tenían y hacer plusvalías.

Hoy se confirma la situación


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Ago 2009)

Ayer subió la confianza de las manos fuertes y bajó la confianza de las gacelas.

La confianza de las gacelas sigue muy arriba, pero claro, si con una mierda de bajada del 1,5% desde máximos son capaces de asustarlas..., imagínate la desbandada que pueden organizar sólo con bajar el S&P 30 ó 40 puntos.


----------



## Riviera (7 Ago 2009)

A estas alturas todos deberiamos saber que los señores del ibex son los mas rapidos y espabilados del universo.Tanta diferencia con las demas bolsas europeas huele a leguas.Hoy tocamos los 11.000


----------



## Mulder (7 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya... pero de momento ellas ganan y yo pierdo... es el valor que más sube del ibex... que ojo tengo hamijo... :o



Es curioso que hoy el Ibex suba cuando los demás índices bajan, Stoxx incluido.


----------



## Bambi (7 Ago 2009)

pero eso es lo de siempre, si SAN, BBVA y TEF están subiendo ya pueden estar el resto de índices más rojos que el ano de Tonuel que el Ibex estará verdecico


----------



## tonuel (7 Ago 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> pero eso es lo de siempre, si SAN, BBVA y TEF están subiendo ya pueden estar el resto de índices *más rojos que el ojete de Tonuel *que el Ibex estará verdecico










Tal que así más o menos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Ago 2009)

Cuidado con tener activada la rutina de "la negación absoluta", sobre todo si vas en contra de Botín.

La cosa más rara que una Inteligencia Artificial podría decirte… | Maikelnai's blog

Me ha recordado a esos pepitos que decían que la vivienda nunca bajaba, o eso que decía ppcc de que en bolsa "los últimos en llegar son los peores".

Para los pepitos un burbujista es como una inteligencia artificial infalible, aunque no lo reconozca.

¿Qué sería lo peor que te pudiera decir esa inteligencia infalible, que los pisos sí bajan?


----------



## tonuel (7 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Cuidado con tener activada la rutina de "la negación absoluta", sobre todo si vas en contra de Botín.




Al botas le llegará su hora... pero de momento tengo a todas las agencias vendiendo cintras... muy bien... así me gusta... :



Saludos


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Al botas le llegará su hora... pero de momento tengo a todas las agencias vendiendo cintras... muy bien... así me gusta... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Claro que le llegará su hora, sin duda alguna. La cotización de SAN ahora mismo y con las perspectivas actuales, es absurda.
El problema es que siempre habrá una mano amiga ayudándole.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

Están aguantando al IBEX35 por encima de 10800 de forma descarada. Cada vez estoy más convencido de que el próximo arreón intradiario es al alza y darán el dato de empleo USA con el IBEX35 en máximos intradiarios.
Después, vaya usted a saber pero la jugada de extremar el alza para luego ZAS y papelón, no es descabellada.
Peores las han hecho estos HP


----------



## pyn (7 Ago 2009)

Pues fíjate tú que yo me espero todo lo contrario bertok, como mucho tocaremos los 10845.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Ago 2009)

Buenos dias Forería

Me ha vuelto a saltar el Stop profit que me puse en Befesa, bueno, 15€ de ganacia hoy, me pago el depósito de la moto...

Alguna recomendación para un intradía hoy? Repsol tal vez? sigue sin gustarme ibertrola hoy.. y telefónia está muy cara, y santander... mejor unos cortos... aunque empieza a tener gap con BBVA, debería de estar en 10,35 por lo menos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Ago 2009)

Repsol está ahora mismo en la parte alta de un canal bajista que lleva dibujando desde hace 10 días.

Se publican datos en Alemania ahora mismito.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Pues fíjate tú que yo me espero todo lo contrario bertok, como mucho tocaremos los 10845.



!Estoy hecho un crack!, Poner el post y romper a la baja los 10800 de forma perfecta (vela en minuto mayor que las negociadas en la última media hora) y con un pull back perfecto.:

Ainsss, que sólo nací para trabajar ...

Veamos como sigue esto que está muy interesante y en las cercanías de las 14:30 se van a ver cosas muy raras.:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Ago 2009)

Que lento está el foro en agosto...


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Que lento está el foro en agosto...



Ya verás cómo se anima esto a eso de las 14:30 cuando vayan a publicar el dato del paro (eso sí "dado a ojo" como siempre. Habrá que ver cuánto retocan el del mes pasado).


----------



## carvil (7 Ago 2009)

Buenos mediodias 

Prisa confirma la ruptura de las negociaciones con Mediapro
PRISA

El grupo de medios de comunicación ha confiramdo a través de la CNMV la ruptura de las conversaciones con Mediapro. En la nota, Prisa añade que "continuará explroando nuevas oportunidades de negocio con otros operadores de televisión". 


Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Ago 2009)

Hola Carvil...  Cuéntanos cosas de soportes y resistencias en el mini-S&P...

Gracias...

PD: En el mini-S&P estamos sobre la MM200 en gráfico de 1h...


----------



## Bambi (7 Ago 2009)

LUCA, Arcelor tenía soporte en 25,8 que ha roto y 25,36 que es donde se encuentra y si aguanta sería buen momento para entrar con stop loss justo debajo (de ahí iría a 24), lo que ya no sé es si para intradía o para aguantarla un par de días


----------



## Mulder (7 Ago 2009)

¿alguien se ha dado cuenta de una curiosidad en el máximo anual del Stoxx?

*2695*​
Es un número que puede leerse de arriba a abajo o de abajo a arriba de la misma forma.

¡Pero que chistosos son estos leoncios cuando quieren!

edito: El Stoxx sigue en mínimos del día y el momento de dar el dato se acerca tal y como anticipaba esta mañana.


----------



## carvil (7 Ago 2009)

Hola....... mi opinión no ha variado nada desde finales de la semana pasada, los Guano-Warnings siguen encendidos.

El jueves de la semana pasada en el SP contado, al cierre en chart de 60 mnts se vio una reverse candle pattern (confirmada al dia siguiente cuando los mass- media y monos no se hicieron eco ). Además el viernes en chart de 1 minuto en el VIX se dió un movimiento parabolico.


Falta una figura, el blow-off Top quizás para hoy 


Salu2


----------



## Speculo (7 Ago 2009)

Bueno, pues ya estoy por aquí de nuevo.
Datos de paro buenos, datos de paro malos.
La cuestión es ¿Cuánto y en qué dirección se han colado los servicios de análisis? O "el consenso del mercado", como dicen ahora, que no sé qué es lo que significa.


----------



## Speculo (7 Ago 2009)

Y bueno, claro, el canal alcista del Stoxx correspondiente a la última fase de esta subida, está siendo perforado y violentado, le guste al canal o no. 
Logicamente, cuando los gráficos avanzan en horizontal, tienden a traspasar todas esas rayas que suben en vertical.
Mi opinión, que no la he dado, es que da igual hacia donde nos vayamos hoy. Cada vez se ven más claras las referencias que dí el otro día y que a mi juicio son puntos de entrada claros para sacarle muchos puntos al mercado. Estamos en una fase lateral y nos vamos a quedar aquí algunos meses. Una entrada ahora es perderse la mitad del recorrido y a lo mejor quedarse colgado muchas semanas si no estamos en el impulso correcto.
Por intuición y mirando algo de reojo los gráficos, diría que esta tarde nos vamos al hoyo, no de forma muy profunda, pero nos vamos. 

La hilera de velas Heikin ya se hace cansina sólo con mirarla. Hoy, si acabamos así, se girará al rojo y poquitas veces he visto yo un giro en falso después de una serie verde tan larga. Que luego el giro sea de cuatro o cinco velas, no lo sé, pero que el giro se huele en el ambiente, pues también.


----------



## Mulder (7 Ago 2009)

Respecto a lo que decía antes del máximo del Stoxx, el 2695 es que es un número muy feo para un máximo, no sale bien en titulares de prensa, pero es que tampoco hay resistencias ahí. Si estábamos cerca del 2700 deberíamos haberlo tocado ¿porqué no entonces?

Aparte de la curiosidad intrínseca del número, tengo resistencias en 1010 del S&P, resistencias por el 2705 y 2730 del Stoxx, pero ahí no hay NADA para hacer un máximo ¿que sentido tiene entonces?

Me parece que la bolsa va hoy de esto ante tantísima incertidumbre, chistes numéricos.


----------



## carvil (7 Ago 2009)

*Abby Joseph Cohen, jefa de estrategia de Goldman Sachs, durante una comparecencia televisiva el Jueves dijo que el Índice S&P 500 puede subir tan alto este año a 1100, aunque advirtió que la recuperación puede ser entrecortada.*

Salu2

Edito: La noticia no está bien, ya no es la actual jefa de estrategia, es David Cohen.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

El mini del IBEX35 clavadito en 10780 y guarreando sobre la MM100.
Yo también creo que la sesión termina en rojo aunque sabiendo cómo se las gastan seguro que hacen un numerito al alza antes de dejarlo caer.
En mi opinión siguen distribuyendo.


----------



## Speculo (7 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Respecto a lo que decía antes del máximo del Stoxx, el 2695 es que es un número muy feo para un máximo, no sale bien en titulares de prensa, pero es que tampoco hay resistencias ahí. Si estábamos cerca del 2700 deberíamos haberlo tocado ¿porqué no entonces?
> 
> Aparte de la curiosidad intrínseca del número, tengo resistencias en 1010 del S&P, resistencias por el 2705 y 2730 del Stoxx, pero ahí no hay NADA para hacer un máximo ¿que sentido tiene entonces?
> 
> Me parece que la bolsa va hoy de esto ante tantísima incertidumbre, chistes numéricos.



Eso es porque no has alejado lo suficiente el gráfico. El nivel de máximos coincide con el nivel del 10 de noviembre, con unos puntos de diferencia entre ellos. El siguiente pico tiene que coincidir con el del 5 de noviembre (aproximadamente, los 2780). Pero antes de llegar ahí y teniendo en cuenta la volatilidad que había en noviembre, tendremos unos cuantos días de lateral bajista, hasta los 2620 o quizás los 2600 y luego subiremos, también de forma lenta, al siguiente nivel.
Desde los 2780 sí que espero que haya una buena corrección. Seguramente veamos los 2.300 del EuroStoxx y puede ser una buena oportunidad, de cortos primero y de subirse al carro después.

El aliado perfecto para que toda esta estrategia no termine dejándonos arruinaos, es la volatilidad. Si se mantiene más o menos baja durante todo el proceso, y así lo espero al creer que los movimientos van a ser muy suaves, podemos subirnos o bajarnos sin demasiados sobresaltos.

Evidentemente, todo esto no es más que una ilusión. No traten de seguirme en sus domicilios.

​


----------



## tonuel (7 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Evidentemente, todo esto no es más que una ilusión. No traten de seguirme en sus domicilios.




No se preocupe por ello... :o



Saludos


----------



## pyn (7 Ago 2009)

Pffff esto tiene una pinta fatal, lleva 1 hora clavada en los 10780+-10 puntos, esperando el dato del paro, esto lo tiran para abajo seguro.


----------



## tonuel (7 Ago 2009)

¿Alguien me explica por qué cintra es la que más sube del ibex...? 


Parece que la sombra del botas es alargada... :




Saludos :


----------



## Speculo (7 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Alguien me explica por qué cintra es la que más sube del ibex...?
> 
> 
> Parece que la sombra del botas es alargada... :



Salte que ya verás como enseguida se pone a bajar


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Alguien me explica por qué cintra es la que más sube del ibex...?



Eso te pasa con meterte con los mayores.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

Mucha calma es preludio de tempestad. Ya queda poco.
Yo apuesto a que la lian con numerito incluido


----------



## carvil (7 Ago 2009)

De lo que no hay duda, es que el movimiento sera muy violento :


Muchas posiciones cortas abiertas en el E-Mini, estar dentro ahora puede ser peligroso


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿alguien se ha dado cuenta de una curiosidad en el máximo anual del Stoxx?
> 
> *2695*​
> Es un número que puede leerse de arriba a abajo o de abajo a arriba de la misma forma.
> ...



Estaba usted en lo cierto. Reciene el numerito en mínimos


----------



## Mulder (7 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Eso es porque no has alejado lo suficiente el gráfico. El nivel de máximos coincide con el nivel del 10 de noviembre, con unos puntos de diferencia entre ellos. El siguiente pico tiene que coincidir con el del 5 de noviembre (aproximadamente, los 2780). Pero antes de llegar ahí y teniendo en cuenta la volatilidad que había en noviembre, tendremos unos cuantos días de lateral bajista, hasta los 2620 o quizás los 2600 y luego subiremos, también de forma lenta, al siguiente nivel.
> Desde los 2780 sí que espero que haya una buena corrección. Seguramente veamos los 2.300 del EuroStoxx y puede ser una buena oportunidad, de cortos primero y de subirse al carro después.
> 
> El aliado perfecto para que toda esta estrategia no termine dejándonos arruinaos, es la volatilidad. Si se mantiene más o menos baja durante todo el proceso, y así lo espero al creer que los movimientos van a ser muy suaves, podemos subirnos o bajarnos sin demasiados sobresaltos.
> ...



Interesantísimo ese gráfico-espejo 

Pero si la volatilidad es diferente en esta época y tras ese máximo hemos bajado un poco...quedan 10 minutos para que ocurra algo, creo que mejor esperar y salir de dudas definitvamente.

En los foros todo el mundo da la bajada por segura y eso también me escama.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

Ya la están subiendo un poco .... !!! Qué piratas están hechos !!!


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Ago 2009)

Que tensión... estoy por hacerme unas palomitas.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

Yo preparando los cortos con mucho cuidado. Hay que dejarle respirar unos 20 minutos


----------



## carvil (7 Ago 2009)

*"Baltic Dry Bulk Index -4.6% (7th straight decline) - Capesize: -5.2% to $45.5k - Handysize:-2.1% to $12.1k - Panamax: -5.6% to $21k"

Details
*


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Ago 2009)

Que momento subidón... me he mareado y todo.


----------



## tonuel (7 Ago 2009)

jojojojo... que cracks... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (7 Ago 2009)

Sentimiento contrario lo llaman hamijos... 


Voy a acharme la siesta... espero no perder los calzones mientras tanto...


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (7 Ago 2009)

*YIIII - HAAAAAA !!!!!*

Valió la pena aguantar


----------



## Bambi (7 Ago 2009)

¿estáis todos bien? espero que no os haya pillado sin el cinturón de seguridad, el meneo ha sido considerable

EEUU destruyó 247.000 empleos en julio, mucho mejor de lo esperado - 7/08/09 - 1460671 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Riviera (7 Ago 2009)

Corto en 10895


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

Vamos a dejarlo respirar un poco más a ver que coño deciden hacer.
De momento numerito al alza.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Ago 2009)

Bambi;1896869[url=http://www.eleconomista.es/flash/noticias/1460671/08/09/EEUU-destruyo-247000-empleos-en-julio-mucho-mejor-de-lo-esperado-.html dijo:


> EEUU destruyó 247.000 empleos en julio, mucho mejor de lo esperado - 7/08/09 - 1460671 - elEconomista.es[/url]



Incluir en la misma frase, "destruyó" y "mucho mejor", es, cuanto menos, inquietante...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> *YIIII - HAAAAAA !!!!!*
> 
> Valió la pena aguantar



Felicidades, porque si has aguantado el tostón de sesión del Ibex de hoy, te lo mereces.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Ago 2009)

¡Si hasta mis Acciona se han puesto en verde!


----------



## Mulder (7 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Felicidades, porque si has aguantado el tostón de sesión del Ibex de hoy, te lo mereces.



No solo hoy, ayer también, he tenido que aguantar lo mio con unos 30 puntos en contra en el Stoxx, ahora ya he asegurado unos cuantos 

Es que me he pasado la mañana analizándo y re-analizándolo todo, hasta el numerito del máximo, es curioso como se afana uno cuando le va en ello la pasta.


----------



## Bambi (7 Ago 2009)

recordad que si en las próximas horas notáis mareo o dolor de cuello, que os revise el cuello vuestro médico por si tenéis síndrome de latigazo cervical, lo digo por si estabáis mirando la gráfica del stoxx a las 14:30


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Si hasta mis Acciona se han puesto en verde!



Ánimos, ya queda poco para bañarte en plusvalías .

Subidon del bueno señor@s (Aido me pone... jaja). Mi horario comienza dentro de menos de una hora... aún tengo tiempo de reposar algo la comida y ver la tele. 

^^Un saludo


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

Enhorabuena por la paciencia. Tiene su beneficio.

Seguimos en numerito al alza. De momento nada más.

Cuidadín. Voy a comer antes de abrir los cortos.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No solo hoy, ayer también, he tenido que aguantar lo mio con unos 30 puntos en contra en el Stoxx, ahora ya he asegurado unos cuantos
> 
> Es que me he pasado la mañana analizándo y re-analizándolo todo, hasta el numerito del máximo, es curioso como se afana uno cuando le va en ello la pasta.



Bueno, Mulder, ¿y qué dicen las runas?  ¿Hasta el infinito y más allá?


----------



## Mulder (7 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bueno, Mulder, ¿y qué dicen las runas?  ¿Hasta el infinito y más allá?



Hoy y lunes vamos a subir desbocadamente, luego ya no lo tengo tan claro.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

ainsss, he comido en 6 minutos.

Vamos analizar bien la situación.


----------



## Mulder (7 Ago 2009)

Acabamos de igualar el máximo anual en el Stoxx *mucho ojo*, sobre todo aquel que vaya a cortos.

edito: acabamos de superarlo!!


----------



## carvil (7 Ago 2009)

Resistencia en futuros 1014-1015


En esos niveles seria bueno ajustar stop ganancias 

Si tenemos gap up


Salu2


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Ago 2009)

yo opino como mulder, el martes 11 se acaba de momnto


----------



## Mulder (7 Ago 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo opino como mulder, el martes 11 se acaba de momnto



Pero esa corrección no durará mucho ¿eh? tal vez solo el martes.

Ya hemos llegado a 2700 en el Stoxx, el numerito tan extraño del máximo anterior si que tenía algo que ver...


----------



## Riviera (7 Ago 2009)

Hasta las 4 deberiamos irnos a los 850-820 para coger carrerilla de nuevo y atacar los 950 de nuevo.Como se lo hagan todo al sprint me crujen.


----------



## Bambi (7 Ago 2009)

lo más importante de todo, y que imagino no soy el único que espera, es ver como cojones cuadra Kujire todo esto con sus parábolas de ñus, gacelas, cocos, ranas gustavo y demás fauna

Arcelor ya está justo en el extremo opuesto que esta mañana por cierto, no falla este para intradía


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Hasta las 4 deberiamos irnos a los 850-820 para coger carrerilla de nuevo y atacar los 950 de nuevo.Como se lo hagan todo al sprint me crujen.



De momento el numerito ha cesado, ahora viene lo importante y mostrará hacia donde van. :


----------



## pyn (7 Ago 2009)

Bueno, parece que ya estamos dónde se había dicho. La resistencia de los 10940 parece que será nuestro techo hoy.


----------



## carvil (7 Ago 2009)

Mi opinión coincide totalmente con Kujire en todo lo que ha posteado respecto a la metafora

¿Donde esta?


----------



## pyn (7 Ago 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Mi opinión coincide totalmente con Kujire en todo lo que ha posteado respecto a la metafora
> 
> ¿Donde esta?



Gastando las plusvalías en tiffany's.


----------



## Bambi (7 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> De momento el numerito ha cesado, ahora viene lo importante y mostrará hacia donde van. :



hombre eso dependerá de si una vez que hayan bebido en el riachuelo los ñus y vayan a pastar con el resto de gacelas, vean que estas salen huyendo asustadas por los cocos que acechan en la planicie y corran a refugiarse temporalmente en los matorrales

es obvio, vamos


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

Hoy de menú hay gacela ...


----------



## carvil (7 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Gastando las plusvalías en tiffany's.





Humm....... hoy es un dia sabroson para unas buenas plusvalias


----------



## Mulder (7 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Gastando las plusvalías en tiffany's.



Últimamente es que me rio un montón con este hilo 

Pasando al aspecto técnico. Durante esta subida a máximos hemos roto el triángulo que estaba formándose en el Stoxx desde el mínimo del viernes pasado y el máximo del lunes. La amplitud del triángulo son 73 puntos, lo hemos roto en 2680, esto quiere decir que deberíamos subir hasta 2753 a partir de ahora sin pararnos demasiado.


----------



## Riviera (7 Ago 2009)

A mi ya me teneis mareado con tanto animal,para los no iniciados aqui os dejo un curso rapido.


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/S0OBmvTRMv0&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/S0OBmvTRMv0&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## carvil (7 Ago 2009)

Yo veo que estamos realizando el top del blowoff


----------



## Kujire (7 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News ... Kujire*

Me llamaban?

... los cocos me han roto .... el orto:

lo estoy recomponiendo

PD: broma


----------



## rosonero (7 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes desde la casa de los suegros  (A 300 km de casa)

He logrado escabullirme y hacerme con un ordenador, me conecto y esto está que arde, nos mantienen en ascuas sobre los 1005-1006 con el cierre del gap por un lado y una subida definitiva que nos lleve por encima de los 1010.

Creo que voy a estarme quietecito.


----------



## carvil (7 Ago 2009)

Kujire, si estas ahora en NYC? Como esta siendo el verano?


Salu2


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Ago 2009)

Pregunta para que me odien 

¿Creen aún que los 850-900 del Sp los veremos de nuevo? ¿Podemos ir pensando en una cartera a largo plazo?. Si los beneficios no caen, las acciones subirán... eso es lógica. 

¿Se acabará pronto la recesión o estamos en el ojo del huracán?

Un saludo

Edito: No entiendo porque MBIA le sigue el juego a Ambac, la primera gana mucho y la segunda no para de perder.


----------



## carvil (7 Ago 2009)

Segun mis charts es muy posible que acabemos de ver el maximo anual +0- 



Salu2


----------



## rosonero (7 Ago 2009)

Apuesto por cerrar el gap.

Dos minis en 10895. Stop ajustadito.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

:


Wataru_ dijo:


> Pregunta para que me odien
> 
> ¿Creen aún que los 850-900 del Sp los veremos de nuevo? ¿Podemos ir pensando en una cartera a largo plazo?. Si los beneficios no caen, las acciones subirán... eso es lógica.
> 
> ...



La previsión de beneficios de las empresas del SP500 para el tercer trimestre de 2009 marcan pérdidas. El consumo va a estar jodido durante mucho tiempo y los beneficios mostrados en esta última tanda tienen sus peros:

- Las empresas se han dedicado a quitar grasa en los costes directos. Han despedido a montón de peña.

- De forma mayoritaria se ha mostrado un descento en los revenues. Esta es la verdadera salud del negocio porque conseguir beneficios en base a reducción de costes se puede hacer cuando están "gordas". La dieta de adelgazamiento ya la han realizado para ponerse el tanga en la playa y poco margen queda ya para seguir adelgazando salvo que quieran quedarse anémicas.

- Los resultados de los bancos son más que discutibles. De forma casi general mejoran el margen de íntermediación pero con más trampas que el solitario. Se han dedicado a coger dinero prestado al 1% (y que debían dedicar a dar crédito a la plebe) y en vez de prestarlo (ESTO ES LO IMPORTANTE: NO LO PRESTAN PORQUE NO TIENEN NINGUNA CONFIANZA EN LA CAPACIDAD DE PAGO DE LA PLEBE NI EMPRESAS) se han dedicado a meterlo en deuda pública al 3% - 4%. Esa diferencia de margin es la que explica gran parte de los beneficios. La risa floja viene cuando se explica que la deuda pública se va a pagar con el impuesto de la plebe (el nuestro actual, el de nuestros hijos y si nos descuidamos también van a empufar a nuestros nietos). Es la ley del que venga detrás que arre. :

- Por otras parte han llevado a la bolsa hasta el cielo con el objetivo de realizar ampliaciones a diestro y siniestro ....

Sobre la bolsa, ni puta idea. Si todo fuera medianamente razonable, debieran verse desplomes importantes pero .....


----------



## tonuel (7 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> :
> 
> La previsión de beneficios de las empresas del SP500 para el tercer trimestre de 2009 marcan pérdidas. El consumo va a estar jodido durante mucho tiempo y los beneficios mostrados en esta última tanda tienen sus peros:
> 
> ...




Ya queda menos para sacar las guillotinas... :



Saludos :


----------



## Kujire (7 Ago 2009)

De momento no me quejo, la temperatura es buena y hace solcito ... hay brotes verdes y tal


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Ago 2009)

Bertok, lo importante no es como ganen el dinero... a mi me da igual si esquilman a los ciudadanos (como accionista/especulador) lo que mi importa es que sigan ganando dinero, y por ahora lo siguen haciendo, como dije en otro post la media de bajada del beneficio está siendo de menos del 7%.

El caso es que mes a mes, después del pánico, la bolsa sigue subiendo ¿Quién nos dice que NO estará a finales de año el SP en 1500?.

^__^ Esto es lo divertido, ver que van haciendo al final, y si ganamos dinero mejor aún 

Un saludo


----------



## rosonero (7 Ago 2009)

Joer!!!!! Piensan hacer un lateral hasta las 17.30? :


----------



## Mulder (7 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> - Los resultados de los bancos son más que discutibles. De forma casi general mejoran el margen de íntermediación pero con más trampas que el solitario. Se han dedicado a coger dinero prestado al 1% (y que debían dedicar a dar crédito a la plebe) y en vez de prestarlo (ESTO ES LO IMPORTANTE: NO LO PRESTAN PORQUE NO TIENEN NINGUNA CONFIANZA EN LA CAPACIDAD DE PAGO DE LA PLEBE NI EMPRESAS) se han dedicado a meterlo en deuda pública al 3% - 4%. Esa diferencia de margin es la que explica gran parte de los beneficios. La risa floja viene cuando se explica que la deuda pública se va a pagar con el impuesto de la plebe (el nuestro actual, el de nuestros hijos y si nos descuidamos también van a empufar a nuestros nietos). Es la ley del que venga detrás que arre. :
> 
> - Por otras parte han llevado a la bolsa hasta el cielo con el objetivo de realizar ampliaciones a diestro y siniestro ....
> 
> Sobre la bolsa, ni puta idea. Si todo fuera medianamente razonable, debieran verse desplomes importantes pero .....



Discrepo en esto, la pasta del contribuyente ha sido usada sistemáticamente para hacer subir las bolsas arriesgando al límite, no para comprar bonos, si no a ver porque hay tanta polémica con los ordenadores de Goldman, de los bonos ya se ocupan los países extranjeros.

edito: además al presentar buenos resultados los grandes bancos han dicho que ha sido precisamente por el trading.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bertok, lo importante no es como ganen el dinero... a mi me da igual si esquilman a los ciudadanos (como accionista/especulador) lo que mi importa es que sigan ganando dinero, y por ahora lo siguen haciendo, como dije en otro post la media de bajada del beneficio está siendo de menos del 7%.
> 
> El caso es que mes a mes, después del pánico, la bolsa sigue subiendo ¿Quién nos dice que NO estará a finales de año el SP en 1500?.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo contigo (los resultados mandan y no cómo se consiguen).
Lo que remarco es que hasta ahora han conseguido beneficios a base de ponerse a dieta. La dieta ya está hecha y por esa vía no va a ver m´´as beneficios.
Ahora les queda ótra vía fundamental que es aumentar los ingresos. La plebe no puede consumir (unos) o no se les pone de las bolas (otros que están acojonados al ver las barbas de sus vecinos a remojar). Por eso están con la campaña del broteverdismo y demás.

Hasta ahora han ganado tiempo empufando a una generación. Ahora habría que ver un repunte en el consumo y es lo que no termino de ver.

De ahí mi escepticismo.


----------



## pyn (7 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Apuesto por cerrar el gap.
> 
> Dos minis en 10895. Stop ajustadito.




¿Corto o largo?


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Discrepo en esto, la pasta del contribuyente ha sido usada sistemáticamente para hacer subir las bolsas arriesgando al límite, no para comprar bonos, si no a ver porque hay tanta polémica con los ordenadores de Goldman, de los bonos ya se ocupan los países extranjeros.



Los balances de los bancos lo atestiguan. Cierto es también que se han forrado con las técnicas de High Frecuency Trading (en esto se han llevado la palma Goldman Sachs, UBS, ....).
En cambio en el tema de la deuda pública, la utilización ha sido masiva.
En mi opinión ha sido un expolio en toda regla (como siempre que se produce una crisis financiera).

Como no consigan que repunte el consumo, vamos a volver a donde estábamos hace unos meses. Eso creo yo ....


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Ago 2009)

También estoy de acuerdo con tu comentario, lo único que pasa es que cada vez estoy más convencido que ya lo arreglarán/maquillaran, lo importante es que sus cuentas y bonus sigan subiendo.

Gran parte de la crisis es confianza y poco a poco van maquillando y haciendo declaraciones... 

Ya veremos... ^___^






bertok dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo (los resultados mandan y no cómo se consiguen).
> Lo que remarco es que hasta ahora han conseguido beneficios a base de ponerse a dieta. La dieta ya está hecha y por esa vía no va a ver m´´as beneficios.
> Ahora les queda ótra vía fundamental que es aumentar los ingresos. La plebe no puede consumir (unos) o no se les pone de las bolas (otros que están acojonados al ver las barbas de sus vecinos a remojar). Por eso están con la campaña del broteverdismo y demás.
> 
> ...


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Ago 2009)

Siesta de una hora, y me encuentro todo exactamente igual.
Voy a volver a cerrar el ojo hasta la subasta.


----------



## rosonero (7 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Corto o largo?



corto, pero estoy en un tris de que me calcen 

Edito fuera


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> corto, pero estoy en un tris de que me calcen
> 
> Edito fuera



Como dicen mis "amigos" Argentos, ahora mismo... largos y si hay dudas espera fuera.

Un saludo


----------



## Riviera (7 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> corto, pero estoy en un tris de que me calcen
> 
> Edito fuera



Yo lo tengo en 60 

Ahora mismo me lo vuelan


----------



## rosonero (7 Ago 2009)

Los suegros ya me tienen una faenita preparada, no podré buscar revancha.

Casi que mejor


----------



## Mulder (7 Ago 2009)

Hoy el nivel importante a vigilar es el Dow en el 9400, todo indica que hoy o el lunes quieren pulverizarlo, ahora el contado está en 9371.


----------



## Riviera (7 Ago 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Yo lo tengo en 60
> 
> Ahora mismo me lo vuelan




In Nomine Patris Et Filii Et Spiritus Sancti


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Ago 2009)

Un pequeño arreón y tenemos los 11.000


----------



## Interesado (7 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> También estoy de acuerdo con tu comentario, lo único que pasa es que cada vez estoy más convencido que ya lo arreglarán/maquillaran, lo importante es que sus cuentas y bonus sigan subiendo.
> 
> Gran parte de la crisis es confianza y poco a poco van maquillando y haciendo declaraciones...
> 
> Ya veremos... ^___^



Sí, pero todo tiene un límite.

Como dice Bertok la clave está en que la economía remonte antes de que ya no se pueda maquillar más.

Los ciclos tienen inercia y las empresas grandes tienen suficientes recursos y capacidad financiera para hacer como si nada... durante un tiempo.

La crisis será en gran parte de confianza, pero es que si los que no se fían son de entrada los bancos, por algo será. Y estos están gripando el motor de la economía real.

Al fin y al cabo, si aligeramos las cuentas de las empresas a base de despidos, sube el paro e indirectamente estamos reduciendo la base de consumidores/clientes.

Y las ayudas también tienen un límite, porque lo tiene la recaudación (curva de Laffer) y porque si todos están en el paro a ver quién es el guapo que los paga.

La clave está en si los brotes verdes son realmente brotes y por tanto la economía puede seguir con el ciclo expansivo o todavía necesita de correcciones.

Yo personalmente preferiría que así fuera (al fin y al cabo, desear que la economía vaya mal es de estúpidos), pero no me fío demasiado de esta vistosa recuperación en V (a ver que dice mulder, pero no creo que sea un escenario muy habitual estadísticamente hablando).

Yo veo más probable un escenario de recuperación en W y el punto de inflexión posiblemente venga motivado (esto es, la excusa que darán) por la subida de tipos al empezar a recuperarse la economía o algo por el estilo.


----------



## Mulder (7 Ago 2009)

El Dow contado acaba de llegar a 9400!!!

Mis plusvalías ya son grandes, las aseguradas también.

edito: el dinero está entrado a borbotones.


----------



## carvil (7 Ago 2009)

Nos acercamos al objetivo 1014-1015 en el E-mini sp 500 


Salu2


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

El mini del SP500 ha marcado 1015,9 con dos eggs.

Me he hecho caquita y no he abierto los cortos (lo sé soy un cagón).

La desmesura no tiene límites (patience is a virtue).


----------



## carvil (7 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> El mini del SP500 ha marcado 1015,9 con dos eggs.
> 
> Me he hecho caquita y no he abierto los cortos (lo sé soy un cagón).
> 
> La desmesura no tiene límites (patience is a virtue).




Un buen puntoo de entrada podria ser 1014 con stop de 2 puntos solo es una sugerencia 

Ojo mi maximo es por ahora 1013


----------



## tonuel (7 Ago 2009)

Entre SAN, TEL y BBVA... llevan al ibex donde les da la gana... :o

Y mis cintras que no pasen de ahí o me voy a enfadar... :


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (7 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> El mini del SP500 ha marcado 1015,9 con dos eggs.
> 
> *Me he hecho caquita y no he abierto los cortos (lo sé soy un cagón).*
> 
> La desmesura no tiene límites (patience is a virtue).





*¿Quiere papel...???* 






Saludos :


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *¿Quiere papel...???*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jejejejejejejeje


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

Queda poco para la robasta en el IBEX35.
A ver la jugarreta que hacen hoy


----------



## tonuel (7 Ago 2009)

Bien bien... esas cintras cayendo a 6 euros... espero que hayan tocado techo... :o


Por cierto... apúntenle al botas 12,6 minolles de papeles soltados hoy... o hacen ampliación o se quedan sin existencias... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (7 Ago 2009)

Para los que hablaban esta tarde de la crisis y las recesiones tal vez les interese esto de Cárpatos, que con toda la mega-subida de hoy ha pasado algo desapercibido:



> 16:39:49 h.
> ECRI [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Para los que hablaban esta tarde de la crisis y las recesiones tal vez les interese esto de Cárpatos, que con toda la mega-subida de hoy ha pasado algo desapercibido:



Lo había visto y es un dato importante porque es de lo más fiable que existe.


----------



## Kujire (7 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Para los que hablaban esta tarde de la crisis y las recesiones tal vez les interese esto de Cárpatos, que con toda la mega-subida de hoy ha pasado algo desapercibido:



perdón pero los de ECRI no eran los que predecían el colapso de US para verano?:

... si es lo que tienen los buitres, alguien tiene que limpiar .... la carroña podrida


----------



## tonuel (7 Ago 2009)

Con la que va a caer... me fio más de Mulder que del ECRI... :o


Saludos :o


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> perdón pero los de ECRI no eran los que predecían el colapso de US para verano?:
> 
> ... si es lo que tienen los buitres, alguien tiene que limpiar .... la carroña podrida



 creo que te refieres a los del Leap u algo así. El Ecri, es un medidor... y la verdad no recuerdo hace meses que decía, pero si que hace ya bastante que viene dando positivo.

Un saludo

Edito: Los del Leap venden artículos, traducidos o como sea... pero se ganan la vida con los artículos y es sabido que estos venden con las catástrofes, si la cosa va bien, nadie se acuerda de ellos.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> creo que te refieres a los del Leap u algo así. El Ecri, es un medidor... y la verdad no recuerdo hace meses que decía, pero si que hace ya bastante que viene dando positivo.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Edito: Los del Leap venden artículos, traducidos o como sea... pero se ganan la vida con los artículos y es sabido que estos venden con las catástrofes, si la cosa va bien, nadie se acuerda de ellos.



Efectivamente

+1


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

Ahora mismo en el mini del SP500 las medias MM20, MM50 y MM100 pegaditas entre sí. A ver si hace algo digno de mención


----------



## Kujire (7 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> creo que te refieres a los del Leap u algo así. El Ecri, es un medidor... y la verdad no recuerdo hace meses que decía, pero si que hace ya bastante que viene dando positivo.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Edito: Los del Leap venden artículos, traducidos o como sea... pero se ganan la vida con los artículos y es sabido que estos venden con las catástrofes, si la cosa va bien, nadie se acuerda de ellos.



no, me refiero a los de ECRI, se cambian de bando muy sospechosamente... lo mismo que Roubini... no vaya a ser por dinero

Son "consul-flautas", es decir cuando suena la flauta son los primeros que dicen haberla oído, échale un ojo a su web con esto no meto con su modelo de negocio pero de ahí a tomarlos es serio como hace J.L.Carp hay un trecho. Además no cuentan nada nuevo, nada que no sepamos, y estoy segura que ellos manejan más cosas... sobre todo porque cuando los numeros dicen una cosa, no quieren que les pille a pie cambiado, entonces son los primeros en agarrarse a la nueva, para reafirmarse "yalodeciayonovayaaserquemepillen" *los análisis de esta gente son como el Marca de la economía*

ED: ...y ya saben cómo suelen acabar los diarios deportivos (pista: ver contraportada )


----------



## Hank Scorpio (7 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> creo que te refieres a los del Leap u algo así. El Ecri, es un medidor... y la verdad no recuerdo hace meses que decía, pero si que hace ya bastante que viene dando positivo.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Edito: Los del Leap venden artículos, traducidos o como sea... pero se ganan la vida con los artículos y es sabido que estos venden con las catástrofes, si la cosa va bien, nadie se acuerda de ellos.



El ECRI Weekly Leading Index es un indice elaborado por un instituto del mismo nombre. Reseñar que el que se suelen referir es al Weekly Leading Index (WLI). Página del ECRI.
ECRI | Home


Por cierto estos también viven de artículos e indice propios.


An index, released each Friday by the Economic Cycle Research Institute, that identifies turning points in the economic cycle that are indicated by pronounced changes in the index. *The index contains money supply data, stock prices, an industrial markets price index developed by the organization, mortgage applications, bond quality spread, bond yields, and initial jobless claims*.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> no, me refiero a los de ECRI, se cambian de bando muy sospechosamente... lo mismo que Roubini... no vaya a ser por dinero
> 
> Son "consul-flautas", es decir cuando suena la flauta son los primeros que dicen haberla oído, échale un ojo a su web con esto no meto con su modelo de negocio pero de ahí a tomarlos es serio como hace J.L.Carp hay un trecho. Además no cuentan nada nuevo, nada que no sepamos, y estoy segura que ellos manejan más cosas... sobre todo porque cuando los numeros dicen una cosa, no quieren que les pille a pie cambiado, entonces son los primeros en agarrarse a la nueva, para reafirmarse "yalodeciayonovayaaserquemepillen" *los análisis de esta gente son como el Marca de la economía*



Está bien saberlo ...
Gracias


----------



## Mulder (7 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> no, me refiero a los de ECRI, se cambian de bando muy sospechosamente... lo mismo que Roubini... no vaya a ser por dinero
> 
> Son "consul-flautas", es decir cuando suena la flauta son los primeros que dicen haberla oído, échale un ojo a su web con esto no meto con su modelo de negocio pero de ahí a tomarlos es serio como hace J.L.Carp hay un trecho. Además no cuentan nada nuevo, nada que no sepamos, y estoy segura que ellos manejan más cosas... sobre todo porque cuando los numeros dicen una cosa, no quieren que les pille a pie cambiado, entonces son los primeros en agarrarse a la nueva, para reafirmarse "yalodeciayonovayaaserquemepillen" *los análisis de esta gente son como el Marca de la economía*
> 
> ED: ...y ya saben cómo suelen acabar los diarios deportivos (pista: ver contraportada )



Me consta que Cárpatos lleva metido en esto desde 1998, en su libro 'Leones contra gacelas' tiene un apartado bastante amplio dedicado a los datos y como creo bastante en lo que dice (y además es paisano  ) si el dice que ECRI nunca falla me lo creo.

De todas formas el tiempo dará y quitará razones.


----------



## pyn (7 Ago 2009)

Bueno
a toro pasado tengo que contaros algo que he hecho que *JAMÁS *volveré a hacer. Hace 3 días abrí un minilargo en el ibex (10915) creyendo que romperíamos por fin esa resistencia de 10920, primer fallo puesto que si la resistencia estaba claro dónde estaba para saber que se había roto y seguía la tendencia alcista tendría que haber puesto la orden todavía más arriba.

El segundo fallo y una de las claves fue no poner un stop de pérdidas, la cosa empezó a bajar y como uno de los pilares de un buen trader es la autoconfianza ¿qué hice? Afimar mi posición comprando otro miniibex en 10880 (un punto clave), pero cometiendo el mismo error *SE ME OLVIDÓ EL PUTO STOP-LOSS*. 

Antes de ayer tenía pensado vender con si la cosa se ponía realmente grave y llegásemos a los 10650, con tan buena suerte que se paró sobre los 10675. Lo que viene ya lo sabeis, al día siguiente tímida recuperación con gap al laza incluída me dio ánimos para seguir con la posición abierta, marcando resistencias y soportes claros. Luego el día de hoy, donde definitivamente he recuperado la inversión con creces (vendidos ambos contratos en 10975). 

Lo dicho, la lección de esta semana (que os he leído y en todos los libros lo repite hasta la saciedad) hay que proteger las pérdidas. Hay dos formas de arruinarse, no sabiendo aprovechar cuando se gana y no sabiendo parar tus pérdidas.

Este fin de semana toca playa para descargar el stress


----------



## eduenca (7 Ago 2009)

Utilizar el ECRI para predecir el comportamiento futuro de la bolsa, es como intentar predecir un incendio por el olor del humo.


----------



## carvil (7 Ago 2009)

De todas maneras que suba el ECRI no quiere decir que se acabe la recesion.Se basa en indices adelantados, para encontrar un punto de inflexion en fase de recuperación necesita un año, osea quiere decir que la economia empezaría a recuperarse en un año. Con lo cual el margen que tienen de error es enorme.

Seguro que siempre aciertan 



Y es de pago :


Salu2


----------



## rosonero (7 Ago 2009)

Ufffff, pyn, que mal rato durante estos días, lo digo por experiencia , lo importante es aprender la lección, en tu caso incluso con plusvalías, con lo cual no te quedará tan grabada, pero bueno.

Por otra parte, rebuscando por los complementos de Firefox he encontrado uno que divide la pantalla en 2 o más pestañas, por si alguien no lo conoce dejo aquí la página desde donde lo he instalado.

Como ver 2 webs en una misma pestaña “Firefox” – Tecnouniverso


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Bueno
> a toro pasado tengo que contaros algo que he hecho que *JAMÁS *volveré a hacer. Hace 3 días abrí un minilargo en el ibex (10915) creyendo que romperíamos por fin esa resistencia de 10920, primer fallo puesto que si la resistencia estaba claro dónde estaba para saber que se había roto y seguía la tendencia alcista tendría que haber puesto la orden todavía más arriba.
> 
> El segundo fallo y una de las claves fue no poner un stop de pérdidas, la cosa empezó a bajar y como uno de los pilares de un buen trader es la autoconfianza ¿qué hice? Afimar mi posición comprando otro miniibex en 10880 (un punto clave), pero cometiendo el mismo error *SE ME OLVIDÓ EL PUTO STOP-LOSS*.
> ...



Enhorabuena por la ganancia. La suerte ha estado de tu lado en esta ocasión.

No la tientes demasiado ....... sin STOP LOSS
 
Saludos


----------



## Kujire (7 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me consta que Cárpatos lleva metido en esto desde 1998, en su libro 'Leones contra gacelas' tiene un apartado bastante amplio dedicado a los datos y como creo bastante en lo que dice (y además es paisano  ) si el dice que ECRI nunca falla me lo creo.
> 
> De todas formas el tiempo dará y quitará razones.



no no Sr. Mulder, el tiempo es dinero, es lo primero que se aprende en este negocio, de razones está el cementerio lleno, y no tengo intención de esperar

PD: no dudo de la capacidad del Sr. Carp. ....sólo de sus amigos de viaje.


----------



## Kujire (7 Ago 2009)

Me gustaría dejar claro una cosa:

_La recesión se acaba este año_, es decir, probablemente en el 4T, pero ya en el 3T se verá una notable mejoría. ESO LO SABE HASTA EL TITO-Bernanke!!

Que ahora se vengan los consul-flautas a anotarse el punto porque alguien no hace los deberes y les dá publicidad es otra cosa, cuando además hay que pagar para que te lo cuenten, en fin.

Espero haber dejado clara mi postura, por supuesto la pueden poner en duda, creérsela o no, pero como todas mis opiniones las hago para que sepan por dónde van a ir las cosas.


----------



## pyn (7 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Me gustaría dejar claro una cosa:
> 
> _La recesión se acaba este año_, es decir, probablemente en el 4T, pero ya en el 3T se verá una notable mejoría. ESO LO SABE HASTA EL TITO-Bernanke!!
> 
> ...




Supongo que hablas de los States, porque lo que es en España, estamos aún metidos de llenos y por varios trimestres, si hasta el gobierno avisa que los datos del paro van a empeorar a la vuelta de vacaciones...


----------



## Kujire (7 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Supongo que hablas de los States, porque lo que es en España, estamos aún metidos de llenos y por varios trimestres, si hasta el gobierno avisa que los datos del paro van a empeorar a la vuelta de vacaciones...



De España estoy parcialmente desconectada, por lo que desconozco ese extremo, creo que hay otr@s forer@s más indicados. Sin embargo, tenga por sentado que el rol que juega España en Europa es pequeño, y las decisiones que le afectan a usted las están tomando en Europa, por lo que es probable que algún país de la Eurozona salga de la recesión al tiempo(+/-) que los US, y eso podría implicar nuevos desequilibrios y presiones.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Supongo que hablas de los States, porque lo que es en España, estamos aún metidos de llenos y por varios trimestres, si hasta el gobierno avisa que los datos del paro van a empeorar a la vuelta de vacaciones...



En España, la recuperación ni está ni se la espera


----------



## Alexandros (7 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Me gustaría dejar claro una cosa:
> 
> _La recesión se acaba este año_, es decir, probablemente en el 4T, pero ya en el 3T se verá una notable mejoría. ESO LO SABE HASTA EL TITO-Bernanke!!
> 
> ...



Hola Kujire que optimista te veo 

Ya veo que lo de será en Octubre y todo eso resbala por tu fino cutis 
Ojalá tengas razón, de verdad, pero me da en la nariz que lo que hemos visto es solo el trailer: un poquito de paro por aquí, unas bajadas de los indices por allá, algún rescate que otro, unas materías primas por las nubes unos meses etc.

No se si lo dices por que la bolsa está en plan skyrocket, por el false bottom del paro o por las declaraciones de los mismos que nos metieron en esto pero en fin, aquí está todo negrísimo maña, también te digo que mi sector está especialmente tocado.

En fin, si todo sigue adelante estallará un conflicto en Oriente Medio y "Hasta la vista,baby"

P.D: No perdamos nunca la maldita geopolítica hamijos y hamijas.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## eduenca (7 Ago 2009)

El que la recesión se acabe no pinta necesariamente un futuro de color de rosa. El crecimiento post recesión va a ser totalmente decepcionante, y se volverá a entrar en recesión en breve.

Es lo que pasa cuando se intenta rehinchar una burbuja que aún no se ha deshinchado.


----------



## Alexandros (7 Ago 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> El que la recesión se acabe no pinta necesariamente un futuro de color de rosa. El crecimiento post recesión va a ser totalmente decepcionante, y se volverá a entrar en recesión en breve.
> 
> Es lo que pasa cuando se intenta rehinchar una burbuja que aún no se ha deshinchado.



No me queda claro Eduenca ¿Estamos en recesión o una depresión de tres pares de cojones? Lo digo porqué recesión parece más bién un eufemismo con todo lo que está cayendo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Kujire (7 Ago 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Hola Kujire que optimista te veo
> 
> Ya veo que lo de será en Octubre y todo eso resbala por tu fino cutis
> Ojalá tengas razón, de verdad, pero me da en la nariz que lo que hemos visto es solo el trailer: un poquito de paro por aquí, unas bajadas de los indices por allá, algún rescate que otro, unas materías primas por las nubes unos meses etc.
> ...



Hola Alex, el otro día me acordé de ti ....

Estaba cenando(un barcito de por akí, que últimamente estoy de vacas para cocinar, además hay que recuperar la economía no?) y en las noticias salió lo de Georgia y Rusia calentando motores en la frontera... jur jur

Todo lo que dices tienes razón, pues claro maño, pero quiero que me entiendas, lo que tu ves y sientes es compatible con el fin de la recesión en US. Quizás, el problema es que mucha gente confunde RECESIÓN con CRISIS. 

"To be or not to be on Crisis" no es lo mismo que "To be or not to be on Recession", Esta crisis ha llegado para quedarse, la recesión no. 

jiji creo que mucha gente se aprovecha de esta asociación cerebral en estos momentos, ya sabes la psicología también juega en este negocio, y el lenguaje es un arma muy útil si la sabes utilizar,... mira Obama


----------



## eduenca (7 Ago 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> No me queda claro Eduenca ¿Estamos en recesión o una depresión de tres pares de cojones? Lo digo porqué recesión parece más bién un eufemismo con todo lo que está cayendo.
> 
> Un saludo.



Estamos en una situación límite de apalancamiento y burbuja crediticia a nivel mundial. 

Lo sano sería desinflar el globo, dejando que el sistema capitalista se autodepure. 

Eso supone mucho dolor y muchas quiebras. 

Si ponemos ingentes cantidades de dinero público para evitar eso, podemos crear la ilusión de una continuación del modelo anterior. Pero esa ilusión no puede durar mucho cuando el modelo de crecimiento a base de deuda impagable ya se demostró agotado.


----------



## rosonero (7 Ago 2009)

Los más pesimistas (realistas bien informados, demasiado, a lo mejor?) tienen buena parte de razón, pero no olvidemos que estamos hablando de la bolsa, especulación pura y dura donde todo vale, no hablamos de política ni siquiera de economía 

Por otra parte, alguien lo ha probado ya. Je je , es tope profesional 

Como ver 2 webs en una misma pestaña “Firefox” – Tecnouniverso


----------



## eduenca (7 Ago 2009)

Y obviamente, las ingentes cantidades de dinero público inyectado en base a endeudamiento público trasladan el riesgo de quiebra del sector privado al sector público. 

El cambio de apalancamiento privado por apalancamiento público pone en peligro la credibilidad y solvencia de los estados, y además fomenta la nueva asunción de riesgos extremos por parte del sector privado, pues el éxito resulta premiado y el error no es castigado.


----------



## Alexandros (7 Ago 2009)

Kujire y Eduenca, gracias por vuestras respuestas.

Kujire, espero que no se te atragantase el hot dog con chili y salsa de maniiii al ver el movimiento en Osetia del Sur.

Ya conocéis de sobra mi postura, durante todo el tiempo que llevo informandome respecto a la crisis global que vivimos no he podido evitar dar el papel protagonista a los conflictos bélicos.


Aquí os dejo un gráfico muy explicativo sacado del hilo Tambores de Guerra III. Si os dais cuenta empieza a ponerse "erecto" al final de 2007, más menos coincidiendo con el estadillo de las ya anticuadas "hipotecas subprime" y el origen de la explosion crediticia.

Simplificando: E.E.U.U. está perdiendo su papel como potencia hegemónica y la unica salida, o mejor dicho, el desenlace de las contradicciones imperiales del dolar será, de nuevo, una gran guerra.






Saludos a todos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> PD: no dudo de la capacidad del Sr. Carp. ....sólo de sus amigos de viaje.



¿Tú también crees que sus "amigos" del mundillo se la meten doblada en cuanto pueden?

Lo tienen de recluta-gacelas al hombre.


----------



## Kujire (7 Ago 2009)

Claro, no había caído! al negar la Crisis, como hizo el presi ZP, recesión y crisis llegaron a la vez (para los españoles:?), es decir, en vez de reconocer una crisis cuando caes/decreces pero todavía creces, en España se negó y se reconoce cuando se cae negativamente, coincidiendo con la recesión.

Cuanto daño pueden hacer las palabras!!: como cuando utiliza las palabras "progreso" o "social" o "derechos" para enmascarar subida de impuestos, robo a los ciudadanos, precariedad laboral...

...me recuerda a la propaganda de Goebbels


----------



## Kujire (7 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Tú también crees que sus "amigos" del mundillo se la meten doblada en cuanto pueden?
> 
> Lo tienen de recluta-gacelas al hombre.



Creo que es un periodista bolsístico muy bueno, pero para análisis los subcontrata... asi que tienes más de los mismos "monos" que cuando visitas otras webs, por lo que creo que se le debe pasar el filtro y no creerse las cosas a pies juntillas, creo que ser libre para pensar y decidir es algo que nadie debe renunciar, seguro que cuesta más y es más cansado hacer trabajar las neuronas, pero yo estoy "motivada" para ello.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ago 2009)

El yanosrecuperamos nos acecha...

AIG, en positivo por primera vez en dos años: ganó 1.822 millones de dólares - 7/08/09 - 1460799 - elEconomista.es


----------



## rosonero (7 Ago 2009)

Eduenca y Alexandros, va bien que nos paséis a recordar de vez en cuando que no todo es del color de la bolsa (muy verde últimamente). 
Después de leeros vienen ganas de vender un futuro gordo del Ibex, desconectar el ADSL, y volverlo a conectar en Octubre.


----------



## eduenca (7 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Después de leeros vienen ganas de vender un futuro gordo del Ibex, desconectar el ADSL, y volverlo a conectar en Octubre.



Acertarías.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Ago 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Segun mis charts es muy posible que acabemos de ver el maximo anual +0-
> 
> Salu2



Hola, vaya día me he perdido!!! pero el curro es el curro... :o

2 cosas: -Carvil, te importaría postear el gráfico de lo que esperas?
y Eduenca, me gustan mucho tus análisis, tú que crees que pasará técnicamente hablando...?

Gracias a los dos y un saludo a todos...

PD: Por ahora ha pasado el fibo38,2%, pero, será capaz de aguantarlo al cierre?


----------



## eduenca (7 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola, vaya día me he perdido!!! pero el curro es el curro... :o
> 
> 2 cosas: -Carvil, te importaría postear el gráfico de lo que esperas?
> y Eduenca, me gustan mucho tus análisis, tú que crees que pasará técnicamente hablando...?
> ...



Llevo sin cartera de acciones de largo plazo desde los máximos de 2007. Las únicas que mantuve hasta 2008 fueron las Altadis por la Opa, y he hecho unas cuantas operaciones especulativas en bolsa desde entonces, pero sin vocación de permanencia (Citi pilladas cuando se cambiaron las reglas del juego y vendidas cuando se pararon en 4$, etc.)

Me puse largo a saco justo en mínimos del Ibex. Desafortunadamente cerré esos largos antes de tiempo, cerca del 9.000, pues aunque sabía que estábamos en el gran rebote, yo por "gran" entendía bastante menos de lo que al final ha sido.

Llevo corto desde el 9000 (no siempre, obviamente). Afortunadamente, hago intradías con cierto éxito, con lo que ese presumible fracaso de operativa corta desde hace 2000 puntos, gracias a los movimientos que hago intradía, se traduce en el equivalente a que ahora estuviera corto sin pérdidas en 11.100 puntos aproximadamente. Seguiré corto aprovechando los movimientos intradía para cerrar unos contratos y abrir otros según un sistemita que llevo, y algún día se girará y me pillará corto. Sólo necesito poder seguir subiendo mi posición neta corta más arriba cada vez.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Ago 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> Llevo sin cartera de acciones de largo plazo desde los máximos de 2007. Las únicas que mantuve hasta 2008 fueron las Altadis por la Opa, y he hecho unas cuantas operaciones especulativas en bolsa desde entonces, pero sin vocación de permanencia (Citi pilladas cuando se cambiaron las reglas del juego y vendidas cuando se pararon en 4$, etc.)
> 
> Me puse largo a saco justo en mínimos del Ibex. Desafortunadamente cerré esos largos antes de tiempo, cerca del 9.000, pues aunque sabía que estábamos en el gran rebote, yo por "gran" entendía bastante menos de lo que al final ha sido.
> 
> Llevo corto desde el 9000. Afortunadamente, hago intradías con cierto éxito, con lo que ese presumible fracaso de operativa corta desde hace 2000 puntos, gracias a los movimientos que hago a corto, se traduce en el equivalente a que ahora estuviera corto en 11.100 puntos aproximadamente. Seguiré corto aprovechando los movimientos intradía para cerrar unos contratos y abrir otros según un sistemita que llevo, y algún día se girará y me pillará corto.



Creo que te pusiste demasiado pronto corto, no porque lo vea ahora (que es obvio), sinó que al menos hasta el 9800 o el 10300 (38,2% en el caso del ibex) yo si que le daba margen... La pregunta venía más porque alguna vez te he leido algún comentario con Ondas y fibos, y quería ver un poco tu opinión del momento en el que estábamos, yo personalmente creo que este es el final de la onda1 de C de B...

Saludos y gracias por la respuesta...

Pd: Mi objetivo en el rebote es 1120 en el S&P y 12500 en el Ibex...


----------



## eduenca (7 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Creo que te pusiste demasiado pronto corto, no porque lo vea ahora (que es obvio), sinó que al menos hasta el 9800 o el 10300 (38,2% en el caso del ibex) yo si que le daba margen... La pregunta venía más porque alguna vez te he leido algún comentario con Ondas y fibos, y quería ver un poco tu opinión del momento en el que estábamos, yo personalmente creo que este es el final de la onda1 de C de B...
> 
> Saludos y gracias por la respuesta...
> 
> Pd: Mi objetivo en el rebote es 1120 en el S&P y 12500 en el Ibex...




Fibos miraba más antes que ahora, aunque reconozco su utilidad, y de Elliot leí hace años, pero no me ha gustado nunca, creo que pinta muy bien para explicar cosas a toro pasado, pero en la práctica es difícil de aplicar con éxito. En mis sistemas me guío por cosas simples: Bollinger, RSI, estocásticos y unas pocas medias.


----------



## eduenca (7 Ago 2009)

Como ya se sabía antes de los test de estrés, la situación actual de paro sigue siendo peor que el escenario más adverso previsto.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2009)

La bolsa es un sistema de redistribución de la riqueza de las gacelas hacia las manos fuertes. En esas estamos.
Cuando tengan a las gacelas bien pilladas y los comentarios de analistos y gobiernos digan que el IBEX35, ... etc se van a la nubes los bajaran y se forrarán a cortos una vez hayan ejecutado las plusvalías del megarebote.
Esta vez se han pasado 3 pueblos porque el mercado nunca estuvo tan maipulado como ahora.
Al final hay recetas muy simples que dan resultado y tendemos a olvidarlas (yo el primero de todos): TREND IS YOUR FRIEND.
Saludos


----------



## carvil (7 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola, vaya día me he perdido!!! pero el curro es el curro... :o
> 
> 2 cosas: -Carvil, te importaría postear el gráfico de lo que esperas?
> y Eduenca, me gustan mucho tus análisis, tú que crees que pasará técnicamente hablando...?
> ...




Estaba tradeando 

IMG]http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/3403/pantallazo1v.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

Mi grafico es el mismo que te comenté si recuerdas, ten en cuenta que los blowoff-top no respetan fibos, por lo demás es la pauta a seguir.

Mira tambien el grafico ALL/D de GS veras ciertas coincidencias 

Salu2

Ahora lo pongo es que estoy en el portatil de mi mujer y no recuerdo como hacerlo con windows


----------



## Mulder (7 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Al final hay recetas muy simples que dan resultado y tendemos a olvidarlas (yo el primero de todos): TREND IS YOUR FRIEND.
> Saludos



Efectivamente, *never buck the trend!!* si es que es obvio, tenemos una gran tendencia alcista donde nadie adivinará su techo, entonces ¿para que fastidiarla? hay que hacer análisis con sesgo alcista porque es lo que toca ahora.

Yo sigo largo y dentro del Stoxx, de 30 puntos que perdía esta mañana he llegado a ganar 52 y estoy que no quepo en mi de contento  Que no me haga nadie caso, pero este lunes la subida será tan fuerte como lo ha sido hoy.

Curioso el sitio donde ha cerrado el Stoxx, el más dudoso posible ¿hacia donde ira el lunes? sorpresa sorpresa....


----------



## carvil (7 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Efectivamente, *never buck the trend!!* si es que es obvio, tenemos una gran tendencia alcista donde nadie adivinará su techo, entonces ¿para que fastidiarla? hay que hacer análisis con sesgo alcista porque es lo que toca ahora.
> 
> Yo sigo largo y dentro del Stoxx, de 30 puntos que perdía esta mañana he llegado a ganar 52 y estoy que no quepo en mi de contento  Que no me haga nadie caso, pero este lunes la subida será tan fuerte como lo ha sido hoy.
> 
> Curioso el sitio donde ha cerrado el Stoxx, el más dudoso posible ¿hacia donde ira el lunes? sorpresa sorpresa....



Pues mi opinión es totalmente contraria 

Salu2

Edito: Hay que tener en cuenta que los soportes y resistencias se ven de distinta manera si eres alcista o bajista


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Ago 2009)

Gracias a los dos, he vuelto a tener trabajo... :o y acabó de llegar... 

El final del S&P coincide con tu figura Carvil....? Es que nunca la había oido, voy a buscar un poco de información en San Google... 

Saludos y gracias...

PD: Mi opinión también es que el lunes nos vamos pa'bajo!
PD2: Ahora os pego una gráfica muy interesante, es una línea que tracé hace 3 días... y de la que hablé en el foro...


----------



## Speculo (7 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> [...]
> 
> Yo sigo largo y dentro del Stoxx, de 30 puntos que perdía esta mañana he llegado a ganar 52 y estoy que no quepo en mi de contento  Que no me haga nadie caso, pero este lunes la subida será tan fuerte como lo ha sido hoy.
> 
> Curioso el sitio donde ha cerrado el Stoxx, el más dudoso posible ¿hacia donde ira el lunes? sorpresa sorpresa....



Enhorabuena. La paciencia es una virtud. Yo, como es de suponer, no he abierto nada.. Bueno, sí, no pude evitar la tentación de abrir un corto en los 2710 cuando llegué a las 8 a casa. Lo he cerrado 6 puntos más abajo, así que me quedo igual que estaba.

El sitio sí que es curioso. Mírate el gráfico ese que puse por aquí esta mañana ¿Recuerdas que dijimos que había llegado al segundo nivel y que tenía un desfase de unos puntos? Pues ya no hay desfase. Ha roto el nivel, pero, curiosamente, al cierre ha quedado justo encima.

Ya sólo quedan dos opciones: 2.780 o empieza la corrección. Yo ya no le doy ninguna opción al lateral intermedio.

Las heikin siguen verdes que te quiero verde. Mirando hacia atrás, sólo encuentro algo parecido hacia mayo de 2005. La corrección cuando acabó la serie fue de unos 200 puntos durante la segunda quincena de agosto. Luego se siguió subiendo con fuerza. Claro, que aquellos eran otros tiempos ...


----------



## Speculo (7 Ago 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Edito: Hay que tener en cuenta que los soportes y resistencias se ven de distinta manera si eres alcista o bajista



Y si estás con dinero dentro o con dinero fuera ...


----------



## carvil (7 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gracias a los dos, he vuelto a tener trabajo... :o y acabó de llegar...
> 
> El final del S&P coincide con tu figura Carvil....? Es que nunca la había oido, voy a buscar un poco de información en San Google...
> 
> Saludos y gracias...




Es logico que no las conozcas o recuerdes son figuras que se dieron en 2003

Te paso el link Blow-Off Top y http://www.investopedia.com/terms/b/blowoffs.asp


----------



## carvil (7 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Y si estás con dinero dentro o con dinero fuera ...



Yo normalmente no suelo hacer distinción y lo suelo comentar si estoy fuera

Bueno se me ve más el plumero con los bears, pero si tengo que estar alcista no hay problema pero es diferente, es como cuando vas en coche=alcista y cuando coges la moto=bajista esas sensaciones .... ahora claro es más arriesgado :o

Si eres un buen trader con cortos lo serás mejor con largos 

Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Ago 2009)

Gracias por los enlaces Carvil... 

Ésta es la gráfica que os decía antes, tiré la línea con los mínimos de las últimas sesiones el día 4... y es matemático como la he seguido luego (con máximos)







Saludos...


----------



## carvil (7 Ago 2009)

Tu sigues pensando que vamos al siguiente fibo? 

Lo acabo de leer, si yo tambien pienso lo mismo para abajo

Los objetivos serian 962 en el E-mini, siguiente 950 en SPX.

Mirate la grafica de GS, mi impresion es que se han puesto cortos una vez llegado al objetivo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Ago 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Tu sigues pensando que vamos al siguiente fibo?



Sí. Creo que esta macro-corrección es una onda B correctora, todas las correcciones de tendencia (bajista en este caso) se hacen en 3, ABC, llevamos la A y la B, la C tiene que desarrollarse en 3 o en 5, llevamos 1, y en 1 seguro que no se hace...  Lo más normal sería bajar después de este fibo a los 9xx, volver a subir a los 1050, bajar hasta el 1000-1015 y volver a subir hasta el 1120, o bajar ahora a los 9xx y subir de un tirón a por los 1120, a partir de ahí, otra onda como la A, en el caso del Ibex de unos 10.000 puntos...

Saludos...

Edito: La OndaC como la A, vendrá en 5 subondas, pero de eso ya hablaremos a partir del otoño...


----------



## carvil (7 Ago 2009)

Por mi cumpleaños +o- 

Pero sigo pensando que hemos visto maximos anuales

Ya recogeré el owned


----------



## tonuel (8 Ago 2009)

Es la hora de las plusvalias hamijos... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 Ago 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Pues mi opinión es totalmente contraria
> 
> Salu2
> 
> Edito: Hay que tener en cuenta que los soportes y resistencias se ven de distinta manera si eres alcista o bajista





Speculo dijo:


> Enhorabuena. La paciencia es una virtud. Yo, como es de suponer, no he abierto nada.. Bueno, sí, no pude evitar la tentación de abrir un corto en los 2710 cuando llegué a las 8 a casa. Lo he cerrado 6 puntos más abajo, así que me quedo igual que estaba.
> 
> El sitio sí que es curioso. Mírate el gráfico ese que puse por aquí esta mañana ¿Recuerdas que dijimos que había llegado al segundo nivel y que tenía un desfase de unos puntos? Pues ya no hay desfase. Ha roto el nivel, pero, curiosamente, al cierre ha quedado justo encima.
> 
> ...



Como analista técnico que soy pocas veces he podido evitar el ponerme contratendencia y los resultados han sido desastrosos en su mayoría. Además que ir a por pocos puntos ya hace tiempo que me parece un sistema donde el riesgo de ponerse contratendencia no compensa los beneficios que pudiera haber, y prácticamente te arrastra a caer en el overtrading, no es preciso operar todos los días pero de esta forma si.

Es peor, si vas a por pocos puntos dejas de analizar el mercado a largo plazo y no sabes hacia donde va (como mucho analizas a swing o a medio), buscas el milagro y el 'gambling', sigues unos 'trucos', al final llegas a la conclusión de que la bolsa es un casino. Hay días donde sale bien porque el mercado sigue el análisis técnico al dedillo pero la mayor parte de días eso no funciona, también te obliga a estar muy atento con el consiguiente estress que provoca eso.

Pero si operas de esa forma es que la bolsa es un casino para ti, haces apuestas y luego la suerte decide si ganas o pierdes.

Las figuras técnicas extrañas, según mi propia experiencia, no suelen funcionar porque la mayor parte del mercado no las sigue y raras veces salen como se predice, el problema es que muchas figuras técnicas son profecías autocumplidas porque todos las siguen, pero realmente no existen como tal, las tradicionales si que se siguen y funcionan por eso.

Por otra parte, llevo un tiempo trazando soportes y resistencias basándome no en el precio sino en el volumen, no hay sesgo alcista o bajista y se cumplen a rajatabla. Hay un indicador en muchos programas de trading que se llama volume-cross, tal vez en otros programas se llame de otra forma, pero es esa escala de volumen que sale en vertical junto con el gráfico a la izquierda y que nos dice que volumen se negocia en cada precio es lo mejor para establecer soportes y resistencias fijándose en los precios con mayor y menor volumen, recomiendo que lo estudien. Mi programa no tiene ese indicador pero yo me he fabricado uno, me marca de maravilla los sitios donde el precio se frena y también los mejores puntos de entrada.

Igualmente trazo los fibos usando un macd normal y corriente pero de volumen, en los gráficos que puse hace unos días se puede ver el resultado, todas las líneas de los fibos hechos de esta forma son excelentes soportes, resistencias y objetivos, además te permite establecer timings muy aproximados.

En el siguiente post pongo las posiciones abiertas para que Speculo nos haga un gráfico


----------



## Mulder (8 Ago 2009)

Aquí las posiciones abiertas del mini-S&P, de esta semana y la anterior:


```
E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 07/28/09
        ESPEC:  481391-L        369202-S        COMMR:  1886657-L       1923001-S       PARTI:  186978-L        262822-S
                56.59%          43.40%                  49.52%          50.47%                  41.56%          58.43%
  E-MINI S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 08/04/09
        ESPEC:  468142-L        394508-S        COMMR:  1965572-L       1948902-S       PARTI:  177087-L        267391-S
                54.26%          45.73%                  50.21%          49.78%                  39.84%          60.15%
```
Parece que los leoncios se preparan para un giro, pero aun no toca.

Aquí las posiciones abiertas del S&P grande de las dos últimas semanas:


```
S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 07/28/09
        ESPEC:  26626-L         40588-S         COMMR:  318674-L        348710-S        PARTI:  102185-L        58188-S
                39.61%          60.38%                  47.74%          52.25%                  63.71%          36.28%
  S&P 500 STOCK INDEX 08/04/09
        ESPEC:  28061-L         37269-S         COMMR:  327768-L        362633-S        PARTI:  101171-L        57098-S
                42.95%          57.04%                  47.47%          52.52%                  63.92%          36.07%
```
Los movimientos aquí parecen exactamente iguales que los anteriores pero al contrario.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Ago 2009)

Chicos, hoy no hay bolsa, es sábado.
¿No os queréis quedar durmiendo un ratito más? 
A mi a estas horas se me atragantan los gráficos con las tostadas...


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Chicos, hoy no hay bolsa, es sábado.
> ¿No os queréis quedar durmiendo un ratito más?
> A mi a estas horas se me atragantan los gráficos con las tostadas...



¿Te comes los gráficos?
¡¡que fuerte tu lonchafinismo!!

Por cierto en el DJI no estoy seguro si se tocó el fibo en el intradía.Según mis cálculos le faltaron unos 15 puntos.Tampoco voy a ser más papista que el papa...

Sigo rastreando el dinero.Por cierto,a punto de ponerse corto(creo).Si la táctica resulta ya la postearé.

Paciencia.

Edito:
Parece que coincido con Mulder en lo del giro cercano.


Además anoche en el informativo de las 21:00 de la 1 noticia sobre el carrerón de la bolsa y los nuevos máximos.
Es la señal.El éxtasis gacelero se acerca.


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Ago 2009)

Buenos días ^__^

¿Os importaría dejar el giro para el martes? El Lunes me va fatal chicos... 

Pecata... el dinero no descansa  Además que vas a leer mejor para desayunar... ¿Qué el Madrid gano ayer...? nah... jaja

Venga mamones... hasta el Lunes

Un saludo


----------



## rosonero (8 Ago 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> ¿Te comes los gráficos?
> ¡¡que fuerte tu lonchafinismo!!
> 
> Por cierto en el DJI no estoy seguro si se tocó el fibo en el intradía.Según mis cálculos le faltaron unos 15 puntos.Tampoco voy a ser más papista que el papa...
> ...




Buenos días,

Otra señal y anzuelo en todas las tv y prensa escrita de hoy: Obama

_"Estamos viendo el comienzo incipiente del fin de la recesión"_

Estoy con Mulder, creo que como mínimo agosto y septiembre seguimos up con mínimas correcciones. La subida ha sido bestial pero necesitan mucho más así que parece que están dando las señales claras y definitivas para que siga entrando dinero en bolsa y eso no será cuestión de unos días sino de al menos otro par de meses.


----------



## Mulder (8 Ago 2009)

Como ya estamos en agosto y hemos fulminado máximos anuales toca sacar estadísticas, vamos a ver:

¿cual fue el máximo anual en los años cuyo mínimo se hizo en marzo y, hasta agosto de ese año, se hizo máximo anual en agosto?

1898-08
1925-11
1926-08
1935-11
1978-09
1980-11
2003-12

Tenemos que dos años se hizo el máximo absoluto en el mismo agosto, pero la mayoría corresponde a noviembre, luego tenemos un año donde fue en septiembre y otro donde fue en diciembre, esto varía un poco respecto a la estadística de julio. Mis análisis apuntan a un máximo anual en septiembre o más tarde, pero todo puede ocurrir.

Que cada uno lo interprete como quiera.


----------



## Speculo (9 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Como analista técnico que soy pocas veces he podido evitar el ponerme contratendencia y los resultados han sido desastrosos en su mayoría. Además que ir a por pocos puntos ya hace tiempo que me parece un sistema donde el riesgo de ponerse contratendencia no compensa los beneficios que pudiera haber, y prácticamente te arrastra a caer en el overtrading, no es preciso operar todos los días pero de esta forma si.
> 
> Es peor, si vas a por pocos puntos dejas de analizar el mercado a largo plazo y no sabes hacia donde va (como mucho analizas a swing o a medio), buscas el milagro y el 'gambling', sigues unos 'trucos', al final llegas a la conclusión de que la bolsa es un casino. Hay días donde sale bien porque el mercado sigue el análisis técnico al dedillo pero la mayor parte de días eso no funciona, también te obliga a estar muy atento con el consiguiente estress que provoca eso.
> 
> Pero si operas de esa forma es que la bolsa es un casino para ti, haces apuestas y luego la suerte decide si ganas o pierdes.



A ver, si ya lo he explicado muchas veces aquí, que sólo leéis lo que queréis...
Yo ahora mismo estoy fuera del mercado. El sistema que llevo me metió dentro, en posición vendida, en la última bajada y el mercado me echó cuando pasó lo que pasó. Hay que diferenciar entre inversiones a medio plazo y entradas adrenalíticas intradía.

Las inversiones que yo hago en futuros, donde me juego el dinero de verdad, por mucho que yo vea y los gráficos me digan que estamos en una fuerte tendencia alcista, las hago cuando el precio retrocede o avanza lo suficiente como para que mi ajuste por pérdidas coincida con un soporte natural en los gráficos. Ahora mismo eso no se ha dado. El precio no ha retrocedido ni un 2% (ni siquiera en intradía) desde que se inició la última subida y yo, como no vivo de esto, me esperaré hasta conseguir una entrada en condiciones. Y si esto sigue así hasta el 2010, pues seguiré fuera hasta el 2010. No me importa.

Otra cosa es lo que yo pueda hacer en el intradía con un par de contratos sobre el Euro Stoxx, donde no me juego ni un 0,5% de mi capital total destinado a bolsa y sólo practico estas entradas cuando tengo mucho tiempo libre, pegado a la pantalla todo el tiempo que dura la entrada. El intradía es azar puro. Como también lo son las operaciones a menos de tres días vista. La única diferencia con el casino, es que en la bolsa se puede uno permitir una gestión monetaria más ajustada que te permite cortar pérdidas con tres o cuatro puntos. De esta forma, si dejamos que las ganancias vayan ajustadas mediante "trailing-stop", con cuidar que nuestra entrada no coincida con ningún dato raro o con situaciones especiales, tendremos una suma de posiciones que raras veces generarán pérdidas. El resto es pura suerte y lo tengo muy claro. Y el que diga lo contrario tiene un problema muy serio. 

La diferencia puede ser la siguiente: En una operación de inversión a medio plazo, yo entro al mercado por la mañana, en la subasta y sin mirar el precio. Todo lo que he tenido que mirar ya lo he mirado el día anterior o incluso una semana antes. El seguimiento lo hago diario, aunque la mayoría de las veces sólo sirve para mirar la posición como el que mira un anuncio. La operación puede durar abierta muchos meses.
En una operación intradía, se juega con un gráfico de 5 minutos y se entra al límite de la formación de la vela. Se buscan tirones fuertes y se entra a contrapelo. Cuando el movimiento completa 5 o 6 puntos en tu dirección, se ajusta stop y a correr. La jugada puede durar minutos.

Creo que no tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra. Aún siendo Bolsa igualmente.


----------



## Speculo (9 Ago 2009)

Se me olvidaba. Pego dos gráficos con esto de las posiciones.
Línea roja es el contrato grande y línea verde el mini.
El primer gráfico representa los datos tal cual. El segundo, cambio la columna de Especuladores por la de Particulares. O hay algo mal en esos datos o no entiendo cómo es posible que cambie tanto de uno a otro.

El giro que se daba el otro día, ya no existe ...


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Ago 2009)

Speculo,Mulder

He encontrado charts sobre las posiciones abiertas.Mi persecución de la pasta es implacable.Son del miniSP

Este tiene botoncitos pa tocar(interactivo)
http://www.timingcharts.com/


Este en barras de volumen
http://www.nowandfutures.com/images/cot/ES.png

Las webs contienen más cosillas.El giro de los comm se ve pero interesa más seguir las andanzas de los "large spec".

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (9 Ago 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Speculo,Mulder
> 
> He encontrado charts sobre las posiciones abiertas.Mi persecución de la pasta es implacable.Son del miniSP
> 
> ...



Muy buenos los gráficos, el valor real de las posiciones abiertas es ver el sentimiento contrario, sobre todo en los extremos de comerciales, especuladores o particulares, donde se apunta un gran giro de mercado (en el gráfico a 1 año se ve más claro), ahora mismo no parece que vaya a cambiar la tendencia actual y como se ve en el primer gráfico los particulares están mayoritariamente cortos y los especuladores mayoritariamente largos aunque sin llegar a extremos ni mucho menos, estamos más bien neutrales pero aun con sesgo alcista.

En este entorno llama la atención que los comerciales estén empezando a acumular y esto si anticipa un giro, pero no parece que vaya a ser inmediato sino dentro de un tiempo.

El gráfico cuadra bien con mi predicción de que giraremos en la segunda semana de agosto.

pd: Speculo, si ahora la bolsa cae un 2% y te pones largo ¿como sabes que no se trata de un giro serio a bajista?


----------



## tonuel (9 Ago 2009)

Pasaba por aquí y tal...





*Lunes negro...*





Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Ago 2009)

Buenas noches.

Ya estoy por aquí...

No lo habeis hecho mal... CITI subiendo como la espuma... esos 2.57USD eran señal de compra, como sugerimos hace unos días.

Mi enhorabuena por las plusvalías a los nuevos inversores americanos... estos días he ampliado la cartera... DP HF ha realizado la compra de 100.000acs a 1.78USD en ARIA.

Antes de que acabe SEPTIEMBRE, vamos a duplicar el valor de la cotización.

Además he ampliado la posición en PPHM y MTXX... he vendido algunas ANPI en 1.93USD .... conservo unas 40.000acs de momento.

DRYSHIP... las mantengo por ahora.... aunque parece que nos vamos a los 6.00USD... pero algo me dice que mañana hay subida. XD

He salido de CODERE por completo.... del mercado continuo, solo llevo VERTICE360º


----------



## donpepito (10 Ago 2009)




----------



## tonuel (10 Ago 2009)

¿Maricón el último...? :


Saludos


----------



## carvil (10 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Como ya estamos en agosto y hemos fulminado máximos anuales toca sacar estadísticas, vamos a ver:
> 
> ¿cual fue el máximo anual en los años cuyo mínimo se hizo en marzo y, hasta agosto de ese año, se hizo máximo anual en agosto?
> 
> ...




Buenas noches 


*Si lo basas en que el minimo anual 2009 se ha hecho en marzo*  las probabilidades de que el maximo anual sea en agosto son bastante reducidas, pero existen.


Salu2


----------



## carvil (10 Ago 2009)

Este es mi chart para los proximos 15 dias 

Voy a pulirme una parte de los brotes verdes de este año 

Que tengais muchas plusvalias 

Hasta la vuelta


Salu2


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Ago 2009)

Fut del sp500 1004.8

Está acelerando la caída o me parece solo a mí?

Saludos desde el curro

POD:
Carvil,no era envidioso hasta hace un momento.Disfrute usted!!


----------



## donpepito (10 Ago 2009)

Así se disfrutan las plusvalías... buen viaje y portate bien!


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2009)

A los buenos dias!



carvil dijo:


> *Si lo basas en que el minimo anual 2009 se ha hecho en marzo*  las probabilidades de que el maximo anual sea en agosto son bastante reducidas, pero existen.
> 
> 
> Salu2



Yo tengo previsto hacer máximo a final de septiembre o ya en octubre. De marzo a octubre van 7 meses, una cifra muy curiosa 

Felices vacaciones en el otro extremo del mundo.


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Ago 2009)

Carvil, disfruta de tus vacaciones, y hasta la vuelta.


----------



## pyn (10 Ago 2009)

Buenos días a tod@s!,
Carvil, disfruta esas merecidas vacaciones, nos vemos a la vuelta.


----------



## Speculo (10 Ago 2009)

Buenos días. Parece ser que el escenario sigue su curso y tras los máximos del viernes, los inversores tienen pocas ganas de seguir metiendo dinero en la bolsa.
La subida está siendo una réplica casi perfecta de la bajada y nos encontramos ya en el límite de un descanso, que se hace necesario. Hoy bien pudiera ser un día de transición o el inicio de algo importante. Si hay subidas, pienso que serán pocas. La volatilidad tendría que ir en aumento a partir de ahora.

Curiosa la lista de ventas de insiders. También curiosas las encuestas de sentimiento, con las gacelas en un porcentaje de sentimiento al alza altísimo.



Mulder dijo:


> pd: Speculo, si ahora la bolsa cae un 2% y te pones largo ¿como sabes que no se trata de un giro serio a bajista?



Si la bolsa cae un 2%, yo no voy a ponerme largo. 
O cae más de un 7%-10% o dibuja un lateral de consolidación de varias semanas. Dependiendo del movimiento que haga después de eso, entraría largo o seguiría esperando. En una entrada a medio plazo, no se trata de arañar un 2% adicional buscando el punto exacto del giro. Lo que no voy a hacer, es entrar en lo alto de un movimiento que, a mi juicio, va a tener una corrección muy severa o se va a estar parado muchas semanas sin generar nada.

Un giro serio a bajista no se da con un 2% de movimiento.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Ago 2009)

O___O Carvil en Tailandia he estado... pero de ese sitio ni idea. No me tientes que he visto vuelos por 350/400 euros para Septiembre desde Londres... jaja

La fotito me la guardo. 

Bienvenido DP! Estaba solito en USA... ahora miraré ARIA. Por el momento espero que hoy subamos para caer mañana, sería bueno ^___^!

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (10 Ago 2009)

Hola Wataru... ya he visto que has hecho buenas inversiones y plusvalías realizadas en el mercado americano. 

El ibex tiende al verde...


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Ago 2009)

DP te echábamos de menos...


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Buenos días. Parece ser que el escenario sigue su curso y tras los máximos del viernes, los inversores tienen pocas ganas de seguir metiendo dinero en la bolsa.
> La subida está siendo una réplica casi perfecta de la bajada y nos encontramos ya en el límite de un descanso, que se hace necesario. Hoy bien pudiera ser un día de transición o el inicio de algo importante. Si hay subidas, pienso que serán pocas. La volatilidad tendría que ir en aumento a partir de ahora.
> 
> Curiosa la lista de ventas de insiders. También curiosas las encuestas de sentimiento, con las gacelas en un porcentaje de sentimiento al alza altísimo.



¿Como se puede pensar que no subiremos mucho con este gráfico? (es el Stoxx)







Para mi queda claro que no habrá vuelta a la baja hasta llegar al entorno de 2800.




Speculo dijo:


> Si la bolsa cae un 2%, yo no voy a ponerme largo.



Perdón, me pareció haber entendido eso.




Speculo dijo:


> O cae más de un 7%-10% o dibuja un lateral de consolidación de varias semanas. Dependiendo del movimiento que haga después de eso, entraría largo o seguiría esperando. En una entrada a medio plazo, no se trata de arañar un 2% adicional buscando el punto exacto del giro. Lo que no voy a hacer, es entrar en lo alto de un movimiento que, a mi juicio, va a tener una corrección muy severa o se va a estar parado muchas semanas sin generar nada.



En mi modesta opinión se podrá entrar largo a finales de agosto o principios de septiembre hasta finales de septiembre y se podrán arrancar muchísimos puntos manteniendo un largo. Eso me dice el gráfico.

Hoy va a ser un día fuertemente alcista y podría ser que lleguemos muy cerca de objetivos, aunque yo creo que hoy ya es buen momento para salir si se lleva largo desde un tiempo, la llegada a objetivo va a ser muy agitada.

Por otra parte hay que mirar bien que figuras se usan ahora, la liquidez está desaparecida por las vacaciones y muchas figuras, que funcionan gracias a que hay liquidez, ahora no van a funcionar.

Hay que fijarse en lo más básico.

edit: bienvenido de vuelta DP!


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Ago 2009)

DP ¿Donde has estado? ¿Es secreto por cosa de los paparazzi?
Espero que no miraras mucho la bolsa... cosa que dudo 

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (10 Ago 2009)

Ariad Pharma: The Next HGSI? - BioMedReports.com

http://www.succeedtrial.com/Default.aspx


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2009)

Mulder, esos fibos sobre el Stoxx, ¿están pintados en función del volumen, no?


----------



## donpepito (10 Ago 2009)

Solo algunas operaciones puntuales.... durante esos días de relax.

Lo que queda de agosto... me iré cada jueves por la tarde y regresaré el lunes... siempre voy con mis juguetes... MBP 13" .... iphones y algún VAIO. en la maleta. XD


----------



## pyn (10 Ago 2009)

¿Parece que el ibex ha dibujado un primer soporte sobre los 10900?


----------



## rem777 (10 Ago 2009)

Desde mi ignorancia... ¿no tendría que corregir el mercado después de subidas de más del 50 % en 6 meses?


----------



## tonuel (10 Ago 2009)

Buenos dias a todos... a los que se van..., a los que vuelven..., y a los que no dejamos de poner cortos aunque la cabeza nos diga lo contrario... 


Estaré por aquí... no se la peguen sin mi...xD... 



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Ago 2009)

Buenos días a todos.

Me alegro de volver a verle DP, ha visto las befesas? algo traman...

Miraré lo de Ariad, parace muy interesante.. seguramente tengamos nuevas noticias de gripes en septiembre..


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Mulder, esos fibos sobre el Stoxx, ¿están pintados en función del volumen, no?



Si, señor, cada vez que el indicador MACDVol pasa de cero hacia arriba significa que hay un 'acelerón' en el volumen, lo cual suele ser indicativo de un giro o de un refuerzo en la tendencia.

Yo pongo una línea vertical y voy dibujando líneas entre los cierres de cada línea vertical, con las líneas obtengo un fibo, todas las lineas del fibo se respetan muy bien, la semana pasada estuvimos dando una vuelta sobre otra en el nivel 2666 por esa razón, teóricamente ya no deberíamos bajar de ahí una vez que hemos iniciado el movimiento para terminar la onda 3a.


----------



## aksarben (10 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Solo algunas operaciones puntuales.... durante esos días de relax.
> 
> Lo que queda de agosto... me iré cada jueves por la tarde y regresaré el lunes... siempre voy con mis juguetes... MBP 13" .... iphones y algún VAIO. en la maleta. XD



Buen gusto en el tema cacharril... 

Por otro lado, bienvenido de nuevo .


----------



## donpepito (10 Ago 2009)

Si, ya he leido que has hecho efectivas las plusv en BEFESA... ahora mismo, no tengo planteado invertir en el mercado continuo.

ARIA y el resto de mis inversiones me "llenan" de momento.


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2009)

rem777 dijo:


> Desde mi ignorancia... ¿no tendría que corregir el mercado después de subidas de más del 50 % en 6 meses?



Si miras mi gráfico verás que el 50% está aun algo lejos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Ago 2009)

En las befesas entro y salgo diariamente, acabo de entrar ahora en 15,50 por ejemplo.

Hay que tener mucho cuidado porque es bastante traicionera, pero tiene toda la pinta de ponerse en 20,00€ muy fácil, y si nos despistamos y chanchullean algo, en 28€ o 30€...


----------



## donpepito (10 Ago 2009)

Nuevos proyectos de DP HF


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2009)

El IBEX35 ha dibujado y perdido una figura fea en el gráfico de 2 minutos, que puede hacerle caer unos 100 puntos.
Sin embargo el Stoxx aguanta como uncampeón sobre 2685.
Esto anda hoy muy interesante.


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2009)

Buenos días a todos!!!!!!!!

A las 10:30 

-Índice de precios al por mayor Alemania
- Confianza del inversor Sentix Alemania 

¿Subidón? 

Edito. Va a ser que no. :-(


----------



## pyn (10 Ago 2009)

¿Cuál ha sido el dato? Por cierto ¿de dónde sacáis esos datos, alguna web pública?


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2009)

En el Stoxx hay una divergencia brutal, mientras el dinero ha entrado en todos los mínimos que se han hecho hoy, en esta última bajada de ahora ha sido impresionante la entrada de pasta. Mucho cuidado con los cortos porque el peligro es máximo.


----------



## tonuel (10 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mucho cuidado con los cortos porque el peligro es máximo.



Hora de ponerse la mini muchachos... 



Saludos


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> El IBEX35 ha dibujado y perdido una figura fea en el gráfico de 2 minutos, que puede hacerle caer unos 100 puntos.
> Sin embargo el Stoxx aguanta como uncampeón sobre 2685.
> Esto anda hoy muy interesante.



La figura del IBEX35 ha resultado más falsa que un duro de madera. Ni de lejos ha llegado al potencial objetivo.


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Cuál ha sido el dato? Por cierto ¿de dónde sacáis esos datos, alguna web pública?



Anlisis de Crpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

Todavía no sé cual ha sido el dato pero parece que finalmente ha sentado bien.


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2009)

Se ha parado totalmente. El mini del Stoxx se ha movido sólo 7 puntos en la última hora.


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Se ha parado totalmente. El mini del Stoxx se ha movido sólo 7 puntos en la última hora.



El 2689 está demostrando ser una resistencia muy fuerte, si llegáramos a 2695 sería señal de que la hemos pasado claramente.

edit: Resulta llamativo como intentan demostrar poca fuerza alcista mientras van acumulando poco a poco y sin llamar la atención.

edito2: la semana pasada hacían lo contrario, demostraban fuerza alcista mientras iban retirando el dinero y luego por la tarde los gringos nos hacían caer.


----------



## pyn (10 Ago 2009)

bertok, el ibex también...


----------



## pyn (10 Ago 2009)

¿Se ha jodido mi programa o el volumen ha casi desaparecido en la última hora en el ibex?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ago 2009)

Acabo de ver subir Repsol un 2% en un minuto.


----------



## tonuel (10 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Acabo de ver subir Repsol un 2% en un minuto.




Con este volumen es normal que se despisten con los botones... 


Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ago 2009)

Más bien me parece que alguien toma posiciones, llevaban 10 días bajándola sin tregua.

Ahora que no hacen ruido seguro que hay algo interesante de verdad, mira qué calladitos están.


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Más bien me parece que alguien toma posiciones, llevaban 10 días bajándola sin tregua.
> 
> Ahora que no hacen ruido seguro que hay algo interesante de verdad, mira qué calladitos están.



je je, no tardarán en publicar el posible descubrimiento de un nuevo yacimiento en sabe dios donde


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> je je, no tardarán en publicar el posible descubrimiento de un nuevo yacimiento en sabe dios donde



De momento lo que se mueve es la cotización, noticias no hay ninguna que yo sepa, estoy buscando a ver si sale algo.


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2009)

Pintan bastos y los índices se va a mínimos intradiarios.


----------



## tonuel (10 Ago 2009)

Mecagoentodoloquesemenea... :


Voy abriendo unos largos y me voy a vivir al monte...




Saludos :


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mecagoentodoloquesemenea... :
> 
> 
> Voy abriendo unos largos y me voy a vivir al monte...
> ...



tonuel:
La Corporación Federal de Garantía de Depósitos (FDIC) se ha visto obligada a cerrar tres nuevos bancos regionales, lo que eleva la cifra de entidades quebradas en EEUU en lo que va de año a 72 instituciones financieras, casi el triple que en el conjunto de 2008 y la cifra más alta desde 1992.

En concreto, el supervisor bancario de EEUU procedió al cierre del Community First Bank, así como del Community National Bank of Sarasota County, y el First State Bank.

Las tres entidades contaban con activos por importe acumulado de 769 millones de dólares y depósitos por valor de 662 millones de dólares. Su intervención representa unas pérdidas de 598 millones de dólares para la Administración.


----------



## tonuel (10 Ago 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tonuel:
> La Corporación Federal de Garantía de Depósitos (FDIC) se ha visto obligada a cerrar tres nuevos bancos regionales...




Ya me quedo más tranquilo... :o




Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ago 2009)

Anda, johnlock, vete a tomar por culo.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Ago 2009)

Escribo un mensaje rápido haber si quito al desgraciao que ha puesto la redirección

Un saludo


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2009)

parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2009)

parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2009)

parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.
parece que algún capullo ha metido un post que hace que el navegador te lleve a otra página.


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2009)

bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbb


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ago 2009)

0123456789


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2009)

cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc
cccccccccccc


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ago 2009)

0123456789


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2009)

asaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ago 2009)

0123456789


----------



## donpepito (10 Ago 2009)

Fixed!

-------


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ago 2009)

Debe de ser que cada página lleva un número fijo de mensajes, da igual la longitud.


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2009)

Cuánto hijo de la gran puta hay suelto y que vienen a tocar las pelotas

Chaval, vete a la playa.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Ago 2009)

Juas que esperabais... un hilo con más de 2 millones de visitas... es muy goloso . Y además con gente de calidad... jaja


----------



## bk001 (10 Ago 2009)

esto, con dejar mensajes de 10 caracteres ya vale, que quedan los mensaje "paranoicos"

dependiendo de la configuración que tengáis por defecto tendréis pgs de 25 o 50 mensajes.


editarlos please.


----------



## Efren (10 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mi enhorabuena por las plusvalías a los nuevos inversores americanos... estos días he ampliado la cartera... DP HF ha realizado la compra de 100.000acs a 1.78USD en ARIA.
> 
> Antes de que acabe SEPTIEMBRE, vamos a duplicar el valor de la cotización.



¿Como lo sabes? :


----------



## donpepito (10 Ago 2009)

Los pronosticos se van cumpliendo... ACAD - HGSI - VPHM - ANPI y ahora ARIA.


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2009)

Buenas! veo que se nos ha metido un imbécil a tocar las narices, espero que le metan un ban hasta su muerte. Da lo mismo que aquí haya mucha gente y sea muy goloso poner publi, esas estupideces no se pueden consentir, además el post YA debería haber sido eliminado.

Pasando a la bolsa sigo viendo lo mismo que antes, lateral-bajista pero el dinero sigue entrando, aunque ahora ha parado un poco, pero seguimos estando por encima de los precios en dinero y no tiene ningún sentido bajar, este dinero está apuntalando la previsible bajada que todo el mundo veía para hoy, que ahora es un lateral.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Ago 2009)

Tonuel, que tal llevas lo de Cintra? Sigues aguantando....? 

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (10 Ago 2009)

Esperemos que las haya soltado, porque desde que dijo que se ponía corto creo que ha subido un 7-8%...


----------



## tonuel (10 Ago 2009)

Que hijos de puta... cintra ha llegado a 6,14€... :o


*
Pues NO voy a comprar cabrones*



De momento... 


Edito:



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel, que tal llevas lo de Cintra? Sigues aguantando....?
> 
> Saludos...




No te habia leido... 

Aquí estamos... aguantando el chaparrón... como siempre...


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Que hijos de puta... cintra ha llegado a 6,14€... :o
> 
> 
> *
> ...




Vas a tener que cambiar la firma... y volver a poner una de esa de cojones y cosas así.


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Ago 2009)

Hoy estuve a punto de vender mis ANA a 88 porque ya estoy harta de tenerlas ahí, pero veo que han llegado a 89,5, así que voy a esperar un poco más...


----------



## tonuel (10 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vas a tener que cambiar la firma... y volver a poner una de esa de cojones y cosas así.



*Por mis cojones que no os voy a comprar papelitos cabrones...* :


una firma así o algo similar estaria bien si... 


Espero que cuando me levante de la siesta haya cambiado el panorama...


Saludos


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoy estuve a punto de vender mis ANA a 88 porque ya estoy harta de tenerlas ahí, pero veo que han llegado a 89,5, así que voy a esperar un poco más...



De eso nada, toma ejemplo de Tonuel 

Ahora en serio, date unos días a ver si definitivamente coronamos los 11.000, Pepon26 protagoniza su segundo advenimiento y tú puedes deshacerte de las Acciona.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Ago 2009)

Qué chungos vienen los yankees...

mini-S&P en AH 1004,4...

Qué lejos estan los 1019 del viernes...

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (10 Ago 2009)

Prepararos que voy a darle al botón rojo, próxima visita a los 10840-10820.


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué chungos vienen los yankees...
> 
> mini-S&P en AH 1004,4...
> 
> ...



_No problemo_, más para subir  porque digo yo, que no serán capaces de perder los 1000?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Ago 2009)

*Bhavnani reduce su participación en Popular al 2,8%*

Bhavnani reduce su participación en Popular al 2,8% - Cotizalia.com

Saludos...


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2009)

En cuanto el mercado empiece a corregir, el POP se va a dar un ostión de cuidado.
Tiene muchas posiciones bajistas y está bastante empufado


----------



## pyn (10 Ago 2009)

Coño le he dado al botón verde y no al rojo.


----------



## Efren (10 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los pronosticos se van cumpliendo... ACAD - HGSI - VPHM - ANPI y ahora ARIA.



Pero algún dato objetivo? 
Sino esto parece una ruleta rusa


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2009)

He estado analizando el gráfico de ARIA y se menea más que ......
Volatilidad extrema no apta para cardiacos. Tiene buena pinta en las cercanías de la directriz alcista en 1,65 USD (ahora está cerrando un hueco en 1,90 USD).
Valor a tener en cuenta aunque no creo que la dejen caer mucho más.


----------



## donpepito (10 Ago 2009)

He estado investigando desde hace un par de semanas... te he puesto unos links antes.


----------



## donpepito (10 Ago 2009)

DRYSHIP en PRE .... subiendo!


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2009)

El día de hoy se parece al 4 de agosto, apertura del Eurostoxx abajo, tímida subida, vuelve a bajar y a partir de las 14:30 hacia arriba. A partir de las 15:30 americanos abren con gap a la baja (similar al que habrá hoy) y después de un lateral suben sin llegar a cerrar el gap, lo cual hacen en un segundo intento antes de las 17:30. 

Lo dejo como curiosidad, de producirse tampoco ofrecerá un gran movimiento.


----------



## Efren (10 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He estado investigando desde hace un par de semanas... te he puesto unos links antes.



Aunque no escribo voy siguiendo este hilo y he ido viendo que has acertado con las otras, por eso me planteo comprar.

Tendré que consultarlo con la almohada.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Ago 2009)

Ahí tenéis lo de Repsol... 

CNPC y CNOOC ofrecen 17.000 millones dólares a Repsol por 84% de YPF - 10/08/09 - 1465344 - elEconomista.es


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Ago 2009)

Efren dijo:


> Aunque no escribo voy siguiendo este hilo y he ido viendo que has acertado con las otras, por eso me planteo comprar.



¿Eres este Efren?


----------



## Efren (10 Ago 2009)

No, ni siquiera me llamo Efren


----------



## donpepito (10 Ago 2009)

MTXX ... se tiene que mover... hoy al cierre... hay resultados.


----------



## pyn (10 Ago 2009)

Esto está demasiado lateral para mi gusto, me voy al gimnasio. Hasta mañana!.


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2009)

Citi y BAC a lo suyo, subiendo como la espuma :


----------



## Kujire (10 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News ... Efemérides*

Bueeeeeeen Dia

Para los que les gusten las estadísticas: Un día como hoy ...



> - Hace 2 años dió comienzo el Credit Crunch. El banco BNP Paribas no pudo hacer frente al pago de unos fondos, suspendiendo su re-embolso
> 
> - Hace 25 años el equipo de Basket US capitaneado por M. Jordan y Pat. Ewing ganaba a la medalla de oro en Basket ante un prometedor equipo Español en los juegos olímpicos de Los Ángeles (CA).


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2009)

Sigue entrando pasta al mercado....pero no subimos, en el Stoxx estamos muy laterales cuando ya deberíamos estar 10 puntos más arriba ¿a que esperan?

Debe haber algo a lo que estén esperando para subirlo, el punto clave es 2689, de pasarlo subiríamos muy fuerte, tal vez se esperan al cierre europeo.

edito para ahorrar: creo que están haciendo otro cucharón.


----------



## tonuel (10 Ago 2009)

Las cintras han tocado ya máximos... lo huelo... :



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Sigue entrando pasta al mercado....pero no subimos, en el Stoxx estamos muy laterales cuando ya deberíamos estar 10 puntos más arriba ¿a que esperan?
> 
> Debe haber algo a lo que estén esperando para subirlo, el punto clave es 2689, de pasarlo subiríamos muy fuerte, tal vez se esperan al cierre europeo.




El SP necesita una bajadita a 1004-1005 para coger carrerilla (léase impulso ) y cerrar el gap, ¡digo yo!


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> El SP necesita una bajadita a 1004-1005 para coger carrerilla (léase impulso ) y cerrar el gap, ¡digo yo!



Pues acabamos del pasar el 2689, en un momento hemos llegado ahí, a ver si ahora se deciden ya a subir con fuerza, aunque queda una piedrita en 2695.

Y el dinero sigue entrando a raudales.


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2009)

No se les puede negar todo el misterio que le están echando al cierre de este gap , hasta el Ibex está interpretando su papel sin salirse del guión.


----------



## Speculo (10 Ago 2009)

Lo que si que sube es la volatilidad. El euro Stoxx se mueve en rangos de 6 a 10 puntos en barras de cinco minutos. Eso es mucho para lo que venía haciendo estos días atrás.
Entra dinero, es verdad, y las barras más largas son de color blanco, pero no parece suficiente para traspasar resistencias tan importantes como las que tenemos por ahí arriba.


----------



## Deudor (10 Ago 2009)

Precioso canal alcista que está dibujando el SP


----------



## donpepito (10 Ago 2009)

Fresenius Kabi Pharmaceuticals Holding, Inc. - Contingent Value Rights - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Lo que si que sube es la volatilidad. El euro Stoxx se mueve en rangos de 6 a 10 puntos en barras de cinco minutos. Eso es mucho para lo que venía haciendo estos días atrás.
> Entra dinero, es verdad, y las barras más largas son de color blanco, pero no parece suficiente para traspasar resistencias tan importantes como las que tenemos por ahí arriba.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 13708



Al nivel de dinero donde estamos ahora el viernes estábamos alrededor de 2705 y realmente estamos en 2695, aunque el volumen está siendo bastante bajo hoy.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Fresenius Kabi Pharmaceuticals Holding, Inc. - Contingent Value Rights - Google Finance



Pfff quien la pillara solo con 2 mil euros metidos...
jaja


----------



## tonuel (10 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Fresenius Kabi Pharmaceuticals Holding, Inc. - Contingent Value Rights - Google Finance




No me creo que se le escapara ese chicharro... xD... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Ago 2009)

Como ya adelanté, MTXX está subiendo ... +5%


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2009)

Me encanta esta sección  :



> 16:46:07 h.
> Mundo hedge Fund [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## donpepito (10 Ago 2009)

TONUEL... no se puede diversificar tanto!

Voy cerrando posiciones e incrementando en otras.


----------



## donpepito (10 Ago 2009)

MTXX +8% .... avisamos hace una hora! XD

*7 today, like to see the shorties shIting*


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Ago 2009)

DP! Esta semana en la farma que estoy (FACT) tenía una prueba con la FDA el día 16 de Agosto... ¿Donde tu mires... ves posibilidades de que siga para adelante?.

No voy con muchas... xd pero si es posible no perder pasta mejor...

Un saludo

Edito: Veo que ARIA también tiene cita con la FDA el día 16...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Ago 2009)

Me voy a tener que meter en el mercado americano guiado por DP, a ver si doblo 10.000€ de aquí a enero...


----------



## Kujire (10 Ago 2009)

el cuerpo me pide unos cortos

DP, MTXX tiene la intención de bajar un poco ... pero ACAD va como un cohete


----------



## donpepito (10 Ago 2009)

Si algo he aprendido, es a seguir la tendencia especulativa en las acciones relacionadas con aprobaciones. FDA.

Es mejor salirse unos días antes... si consideras que las plusvalías son atractivas, de lo contrario, te puedes encontrar con -50% ... como me ha pasado con DSCO... las llevo en cartera y tengo compradas otras miles -a bajo precio- para promediar.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Ago 2009)

Kuji... no la lies! Que nos conocemos... con lo tranquilos que estamos... jaja

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (10 Ago 2009)

ACAD desde los 1.60USD que la compré ... prometia ... ya lo comentamos en su momento... de ahí que ARIA me tenga enamorado.... la maniobra del CEO de comprar 3M de USD en acciones... el support de MRK .... en septiembre hay noticias... parecidas a HGSI.... algo me dice que los 4.00USD los veremos muy pronto.

Tengo un target de 7.00USD de aquí a corto plazo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Ago 2009)

Estoy de acuerdo con DP es lo que hice con Zeltia... y creo que me voy a animar con las Farmas Yankis!


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si algo he aprendido, es a seguir la tendencia especulativa en las acciones relacionadas con aprobaciones. FDA.
> 
> Es mejor salirse unos días antes... si consideras que las plusvalías son atractivas, de lo contrario, te puedes encontrar con -50% ... como me ha pasado con DSCO... las llevo en cartera y tengo compradas otras miles -a bajo precio- para promediar.



Con las Fact me la jugaré ^__^! Sin dolor...

Tampoco llevo muchas, pero vamos espero que no sea un -50%, en el folleto pone posibilidades de up un 40% más o menos...


----------



## donpepito (10 Ago 2009)

CITI... me salió en la bola , la semana pasada... lo consulté con Kujire... pero lo dejamos ahí aparcado.

Si tienes algo claro... arriesga! XD


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2009)

Madre mía que cantidad de pasta está entrando al Stoxx, es increible, ya estamos igualando el pico de los máximos del viernes pasado y esto sigue en un lateral intragable.

Esto ha de darse un pedo hacia arriba que nos va a doler el cuello de mirar el gráfico, en el S&P también entra pasta aunque no está ocurriendo lo mismo, entra menos y acorde con el precio.

Me pregunto si seré yo el que tenga algo mal.


----------



## tonuel (10 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Madre mía que cantidad de pasta está entrando al Stoxx, es increible, ya estamos igualando el pico de los máximos del viernes pasado y esto sigue en un lateral intragable.
> 
> Esto ha de darse un pedo hacia arriba que nos va a doler el cuello de mirar el gráfico, en el S&P también entra pasta aunque no está ocurriendo lo mismo, entra menos y acorde con el precio.
> 
> Me pregunto si seré yo el que tenga algo mal.




un buen pedo va a pegar... eso seguro... :



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (10 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Madre mía que cantidad de pasta está entrando al Stoxx, es increible, ya estamos igualando el pico de los máximos del viernes pasado y esto sigue en un lateral intragable.
> 
> Esto ha de darse un pedo hacia arriba que nos va a doler el cuello de mirar el gráfico, en el S&P también entra pasta aunque no está ocurriendo lo mismo, entra menos y acorde con el precio.
> 
> Me pregunto si seré yo el que tenga algo mal.



Pues todo parece apuntar a que, muy probablemente, tengas tú algo mal 

No, en serio. Si está entrando tanta pasta como dices, que yo no lo veo por ningún sitio, no sé qué hacen los índices en un lateral tan pesado. Por no haber, ya no hay ni volatilidad... 
¿Qué indicador usas para medir la entrada de pasta? Porque hoy no hay ni volumen. O por lo menos hay menos que el último día. Y ya entonces fue bajo, así que...


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues todo parece apuntar a que, muy probablemente, tengas tú algo mal
> 
> No, en serio. Si está entrando tanta pasta como dices, que yo no lo veo por ningún sitio, no sé qué hacen los índices en un lateral tan pesado. Por no haber, ya no hay ni volatilidad...
> ¿Qué indicador usas para medir la entrada de pasta? Porque hoy no hay ni volumen. O por lo menos hay menos que el último día. Y ya entonces fue bajo, así que...



Pues utilizo el A-D en 15 minutos, que parece ir bastante bien y ya llevo unos días probándolo con buenos resultados. Aunque no pierdo de vista el mismo indicador en 30 minutos y en diario para confirmar lo que veo.

Además, Cárpatos también lo está diciendo, la pasta entra a raudales pero hoy no teníamos datos con que celebrarlo. Yo quería cerrar mi posición larga hoy al final del día, pero mi previsión es que debíamos estar mucho más arriba, así que de momento voy a mantener y a esperar el previsible 'pedo' al alza que espero 

A lo mejor lo camuflan como mano de dios o como gap para mañana. Hoy también me ha llamado la atención la falta de un gap grande, cosa muy extraña en un lunes, me daba igual la dirección pero al final no lo hemos visto.

Si seguimos en lateral-alcista podría mantener la posición hasta el final de esta semana.

edito: Ha salido algo de dinero al cierre europeo pero no ha sido casi nada, se están manteniendo posiciones.


----------



## Kujire (10 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> *Madre mía que cantidad de pasta está entrando al Stoxx, es increible*, ya estamos igualando el pico de los máximos del viernes pasado y esto sigue en un lateral intragable.



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jLv-wuJQxbI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jLv-wuJQxbI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

ED: Cae cae cae .... qué bonito salto del ángel en el ESEPE

ED2: El Stoxx está hecho un índice bananero, yo que usted me pasaba al ESEPE

ED3: Los cocos tan de ventas, por cierto


----------



## donpepito (10 Ago 2009)

Goldman Sachs raised the S&P 500 index's target for the end of the year to 1060 from 940 Monday, but said the risk of "double-dip" recession remains significant.


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ED: Cae cae cae .... qué bonito salto del ángel en el ESEPE
> 
> ED2: El Stoxx está hecho un índice bananero, yo que usted me pasaba al ESEPE



He operado con el S&P a veces, pero no me gusta que tenga que ser con dólares, hace ya un tiempo que hay un S&P que cotiza en euros, pero no tiene mucha liquidez y además mi broker aun no lo ofrece


----------



## Speculo (10 Ago 2009)

Mira este gráfico, a ver si se parece al tuyo. Es el S&P con el William's A-D (en 15 minutos) :

​


----------



## Kujire (10 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> He operado con el S&P a veces, pero no me gusta que tenga que ser con dólares, hace ya un tiempo que hay un S&P que cotiza en euros, pero no tiene mucha liquidez y además mi broker aun no lo ofrece



ah ok, pues nada se lo comento porque ultimamente detecto "volatilidad"(siendo generosa ) con el stoxx


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Mira este gráfico, a ver si se parece al tuyo. Es el S&P con el William's A-D (en 15 minutos) :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 13712​



Pero ¿que escala es?

edito: Ya se 15 minutos. Parece que ese indicador es muy parecido al que tengo yo como MFI o Money Flow Index.


----------



## Speculo (10 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero ¿que escala es?
> 
> edito: Ya se 15 minutos. Parece que ese indicador es muy parecido al que tengo yo como MFI o Money Flow Index.



No, el MFI es otra cosa, aunque tiene que parecerse mucho al A-D. El MFI no es más que un RSI que incluye picos de volumen.
Si tu indicador AD no se parece al que te he puesto, no lo tienes bien. El mío te puedo asegurar que está perfecto.

Lo digo porque, por regla general, este tipo de indicadores es muy difícil que te adelanten nada. Es muy raro encontrar divergencias notables, si no es acercando el gráfico a cinco minutos, que es como si no hicieras nada. Si eso fuera así, ya seríamos todos millonarios.


----------



## Riviera (10 Ago 2009)

Como papa dios no aparezca pronto a poner el tapon nos quedamos sin baño esta semana

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s5OITl3dSJY&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s5OITl3dSJY&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No, el MFI es otra cosa, aunque tiene que parecerse mucho al A-D. El MFI no es más que un RSI que incluye picos de volumen.
> Si tu indicador AD no se parece al que te he puesto, no lo tienes bien. El mío te puedo asegurar que está perfecto.
> 
> Lo digo porque, por regla general, este tipo de indicadores es muy difícil que te adelanten nada. Es muy raro encontrar divergencias notables, si no es acercando el gráfico a cinco minutos, que es como si no hicieras nada. Si eso fuera así, ya seríamos todos millonarios.



Mi experiencia de estos días en un agosto donde es dificilísimo encontrar el movimiento correcto y te engañan cada dos por tres con un volumen que, además, suele ser muy bajo parece bastante buena, cuando termine agosto voy a seguir probandolo porque me gusta mucho la información que me está dando y no suele equivocarse, por muy mal que lo tenga.

Hoy me ha dicho a las horas donde el Stoxx manda que nos íbamos arriba y así ha sido y en el S&P (a sus horas) me ha dicho que no era para tanto y se ha caido un poco, así que algo de credibilidad si que le tengo que dar.

El MFI no lo uso directamente, aunque como estoy de pruebas a veces comparo lo que dice con el A-D y saco conclusiones.

edito: el A-D en cualquier escala va muy bien cuando se llega a extremos para saber si los leoncios compran en mínimos o venden en máximos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Ago 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Como papa dios no aparezca pronto a poner el tapon nos quedamos sin baño esta semana
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s5OITl3dSJY&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s5OITl3dSJY&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## donpepito (10 Ago 2009)




----------



## Speculo (10 Ago 2009)

No me puedo creer que hayáis pensado los dos lo mismo al mismo tiempo ...
Esto es más sospechoso que los indicadores A/D de Mulder


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Ago 2009)

Buenas tarde
Alegría y sangría
Veo el tema delicado.
Si DJI pierde 9300 hay poco soporte hasta el 9200.

Saludos


----------



## Kujire (10 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News ... Técnicas de Cocos*

Moviola de cómo trabajan los cocos, dónde nos descubren sus técnicas, seguro que si no lo habían entendido ahora lo comprenderán. Atentos a los comentarios de las Gacelillas , akí podemos ver cómo la pasta entra en el mercado y como se consolida, facilitanto su redistribución, ... también vemos que los cocos trabajan siempre con información privilegiada y siempre "arrastran" al mercado a dónde les interesa, ni gráficos, ni rayas ni ná, las Gacelillas no se enteran que ellos serán lo próximos:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LU8DDYz68kM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LU8DDYz68kM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

ED: jo qué relajo ponerse la mini....

ED2: con todo esto dejo un stop y me voya comer que .... me ha entrado hambre XD

ED3: lo del stoxx no tiene nombre ...hemos bajado +6 puntos en el esepe, ...el stoxx ha bajado 10 de mala gana


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No me puedo creer que hayáis pensado los dos lo mismo al mismo tiempo ...
> Esto es más sospechoso que los indicadores A/D de Mulder



Bueno,yo entiendo que lo que ha hecho es corregirme...aunque ya digo que tampoco confio 100% en mis analisis...

Por otro lado,para los muchos fans de la web de IGMarkets que hay por aqui...como es posible que hace unos minutos marcase -50 y de repente haya saltado a +30? :


----------



## Speculo (10 Ago 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno,yo entiendo que lo que ha hecho es corregirme...aunque ya digo que tampoco confio 100% en mis analisis...
> 
> Por otro lado,para los muchos fans de la web de IGMarkets que hay por aqui...como es posible que hace unos minutos marcase -50 y de repente haya saltado a +30? :



: ¿Estamos hablando de lo mismo?? 

Por cierto, el futuro del Ibex ha cerrado en 10925. Todo lo demás, son robos a mano armada de los de IG Markets. No sé si huele mucho a crujido de stops de cortos ...


----------



## Riviera (10 Ago 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por otro lado,para los muchos fans de la web de IGMarkets que hay por aqui...como es posible que hace unos minutos marcase -50 y de repente haya saltado a +30? :



Que cabrones ,han limpiado todos los cortos con stop en 60-65.Ahora si,comienza el esperado recorte.


----------



## Deudor (10 Ago 2009)

Que golpe me he dado en el 1.002


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2009)

_Yalodeciayo_ el SP tenía que bajar a 1004-1005 (se les ha ido la mano un poco) para coger carrerilla y cerrar el dichoso gap.


----------



## Speculo (10 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> _Yalodeciayo_ el SP tenía que bajar a 1004-1005 (se les ha ido la mano un poco) para coger carrerilla y cerrar el dichoso gap.



¿Pero el gap no lo cerraron ya esta mañana??


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2009)

Lo de que el Stoxx no ha acompañado la caida del S&P cuadra muy bien con lo que llevo diciendo todo el día, el dinero ha bajado un poco, pero ahora ha repuntado en el mínimo del S&P.

El dinero no ha bajado como cuando llegamos al máximo del viernes, se ha mantenido bastante estable en los mismos niveles, no quieren dejarlo caer.

Y sigo diciendo que nos quieren llevar arriba pero ya encontrarán el momento de hacerlo, ahora se dedican a acumular, están apostados en la retaguardia armados hasta los dientes y esperando a que ocurra algo que aun no se que es.

¿Algún dato interesante para mañana en Europa? los de USA ya me los se, parece que giran entorno a la confianza del consumidor y ventas de cadenas comerciales.


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Ago 2009)

Pues el DJI 9300 se ha perdido
Me temo que van a hacer puenting un rato!!

Edito:
Coincido con Mulder,entra pasta en los mínimos de cada onda


----------



## Speculo (10 Ago 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Pues el DJI 9300 se ha perdido
> Me temo que van a hacer puenting un rato!!
> 
> Edito:
> Coincido con Mulder,entra pasta en los mínimos de cada onda



Claro. Por eso son los mínimos de cada onda. Si entrara pasta más abajo, los mínimos serían menores.






[_Vale, vale, pongo stop de beneficios a mi corto y ya me callo .... _]


----------



## Speculo (10 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Algún dato interesante para mañana en Europa? los de USA ya me los se, parece que giran entorno a la confianza del consumidor y ventas de cadenas comerciales.



Otro link para tus favoritos. Y en tiempo real 

forexfactory.com


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Ago 2009)

Evidente mi querido Watson ^^... por eso son los mínimos... si hubieran bajado más "pos no" .

Kujire... tu vídeo lo pare cuando cogieron al pequeñín que mala "leshe".

Bueno día de transición... al menos para mi ... ya llegarán días mejores .

Un saludo


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Claro. Por eso son los mínimos de cada onda. Si entrara pasta más abajo, los mínimos serían menores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me refiero a que no se nota apenas incremento de volumen al inicio de la bajada(que podria ser distribución).Es un "picoteo"suave en el mínimo como para frenarlo.
Es que a veces me explico como un libro cerrado...


----------



## Speculo (10 Ago 2009)

Una cosa. Sigo buscando broker español para operar con todo tipo de productos. En Renta4 tengo necesidad temporal de parte del dinero y no voy a poder hacer ciertas estrategias con futuros por su mierda de garantía adicional.

¿Alguien conoce o ha trabajado con agenbolsa? Me gusta eso de la mitad de las garantías para operaciones intradía.


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Evidente mi querido Watson ^^... por eso son los mínimos... si hubieran bajado más "pos no" .
> 
> Kujire... tu vídeo lo pare cuando cogieron al pequeñín que mala "leshe".
> 
> ...



Pues te has perdido lo mejor, que además es la parte más incomprensible del vídeo


----------



## Kujire (10 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Evidente mi querido Watson ^^... por eso son los mínimos... si hubieran bajado más "pos no"
> 
> Kujire... tu vídeo lo pare cuando cogieron al pequeñín que mala "leshe".
> 
> ...



Ese video se lo pongo en el training a los becarios, ...la mayoría cierra los ojos, pero no por ello estas cosas no pasan, el mercado es una selva, Wataru_ míralo hasta el final, es completamente educativo, al final se salva(yo no soy tan mala, los leoncios salen volando y el coco que es muy listo se va porque se sabe cómo acaba el final..... sin presa y con el culo cosido

Moraleja: a veces cuando todo parece que va en tu contra y tu posición es en pérdidas, lo más importante es no ir en contra de la tendencia. "trend is your friend"


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Una cosa. Sigo buscando broker español para operar con todo tipo de productos. En Renta4 tengo necesidad temporal de parte del dinero y no voy a poder hacer ciertas estrategias con futuros por su mierda de garantía adicional.
> 
> ¿Alguien conoce o ha trabajado con agenbolsa? Me gusta eso de la mitad de las garantías para operaciones intradía.



Pues eso también lo hace Interdin y no conozco a nadie con las comisiones más bajas dentro de este país. De todas formas no conozco Agenbolsa.


----------



## Speculo (10 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues eso también lo hace Interdin y no conozco a nadie con las comisiones más bajas dentro de este país. De todas formas no conozco Agenbolsa.



En futuros, tiene más o menos las mismas y te deja operar con CFDs sobre índices europeos y americanos (en su horario de mercado). Además tiene CFDs de prácticamente todos los mercados.
Voy a ver si veo su página web y me informo mejor..


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ese video se lo pongo en el training a los becarios, ...la mayoría cierra los ojos, pero no por ello estas cosas no pasan, el mercado es una selva, Wataru_ míralo hasta el final, es completamente educativo, al final se salva(yo no soy tan mala, los leoncios salen volando y el coco que es muy listo se va porque se sabe cómo acaba el final..... sin presa y con el culo cosido
> 
> Moraleja: a veces cuando todo parece que va en tu contra y tu posición es en pérdidas, lo más importante es no ir en contra de la tendencia. "trend is your friend"



Kujire... yo tengo una empresa de electricidad... no quiero saber nada de como matan a animalitos xdd bastantes tengo ya que aguantar jajaja

Jamás he podido ver esas cosas, yo aunque no suene muy machote lloré hasta con el rey león, así que ya me dirás...

Un saludo Leoncia ^^!


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> En futuros, tiene más o menos las mismas y te deja operar con CFDs sobre índices europeos y americanos (en su horario de mercado). Además tiene CFDs de prácticamente todos los mercados.
> Voy a ver si veo su página web y me informo mejor..



Veo que son 1 euro más baratos que Interdin en las comisiones del futuro del EuroStoxx, no está mal, aunque en Interdin las garantías intradía son menos. Tal vez me apunte y lo pruebe.

edito: Parece que ya empezamos a subir, lentos pero seguros.


----------



## tonuel (10 Ago 2009)

Hola chavales,

Estoy ideando un nuevo sistema para operar en el ibex... 

Ya tengo las excel con todas las fórmulas y condiciones metidas, sólo le faltan unos últimos toques al formato y a ganar pasta por un tubo... :




También he de comentar que la herramienta de decisión más importante en la que se fundamenta el sistema es...


una moneda...



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2009)

No se que consecuencias tendrá esto:

Budweiser y CRH, candidatas al sillón de Renault y Fortis en el Eurostoxx 50 - 10/08/09 - 1464316 - elEconomista.es



> Budweiser y CRH, candidatas al sillón de Renault y Fortis en el Eurostoxx 50
> Jeanette Recarte
> 10/08/2009 - 8:38
> 2 comentarios
> ...


----------



## Kujire (10 Ago 2009)

circulen circulen nada que ver x aki,​

que noooo que no vamos a subir seguimos de lateral bajista, sería importante cerrar en mínimos jiji tenemos que cerrar un gap  .......de la semana pasada


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Estoy ideando un nuevo sistema para operar en el ibex...
> 
> Ya tengo las excel con todas las fórmulas y condiciones metidas, sólo le faltan unos últimos toques al formato y a ganar pasta por un tubo... :
> 
> ...



¿y también usas un sistema automático de reconocimiento de imágenes para la entrada de datos al sistema?


----------



## tonuel (10 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> que noooo que no vamos a subir seguimos de lateral bajista, sería importante cerrar en mínimos jiji tenemos que cerrar un gap  .......de la semana pasada



Que lo vayan cerrando ya porque el redondel que tiene en medio la bandera de Japón se me queda pequeño... :o



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Ago 2009)

Por mi mientras que MBI suba un 5%... y la farma no me baje mucho...

Bueno... ya hasta mañana 

Buenas noches a todos


----------



## tonuel (10 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿y también usas un sistema automático de reconocimiento de imágenes para la entrada de datos al sistema?



Se podria intentar... lo que pasa es que la zona de caida de la moneda tiene demasiado dispersión...



Saludos :


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2009)

Mañana se presenta un día apasionante en el Mini del Stoxx. Se puede pintar una Directriz Alcista que se ha respetado bastante bien (comienza el 17 de Junio de 2009) y estamos por las cercanías de la misma.

Si los compañeros tienen razón con el tema de la entrada de pasta y el previsible tirón al alza, se puede especular con unos Stop Loss bastante ceñidos. Mañana estaré atento a este tema a ver si le podemos sacar unos eurazos.

Acabo de ver el gráfico del mini IBEX35. Vaya circo que han montado alrededor de las 07:00 p.m. Van a conseguir que ni siquiera miremos ese índice.


----------



## Kujire (10 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Por mi mientras que MBI suba un 5%... y la farma no me baje mucho...
> 
> Bueno... ya hasta mañana
> 
> Buenas noches a todos



mañana creo que debes estar pendiente de MBI


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> circulen circulen nada que ver x aki,​
> 
> que noooo que no vamos a subir seguimos de lateral bajista, sería importante cerrar en mínimos jiji tenemos que cerrar un gap  .......de la semana pasada



Pues a mi me parece que el día de hoy tiene una pinta tremenda de lógica mini-corrección tras la llegada a máximos y a seguir subiendo, no hemos perforado ningún mínimo del viernes pasado.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> mañana creo que debes estar pendiente de MBI



O___O! ¿Eso es malo o bueno? No me dejes así... De todas formas solo me quedan 500... las otras 500 las largue en el subidón.

Ains que dura es la vida del pequeño especulador...


----------



## Kujire (10 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Que lo vayan cerrando ya porque el redondel que tiene en medio la bandera de Japón se me queda pequeño... :o
> 
> Saludos



lo sé Tone, mañana puede ser un día que despeje cómo se presenta la semana, de momento nos toca esperar


----------



## Kujire (10 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece que el día de hoy tiene una pinta tremenda de lógica mini-corrección tras la llegada a máximos y a seguir subiendo, no hemos perforado ningún mínimo del viernes pasado.



a mi, desde la semana pasada me "pintaba" corrección de unos días, sin embargo el viernes era un día muy importante por lo que era previsible que fuese alcista, lo único era saber cuánto de alcista. Por lo que hoy recuperamos la senda correctiva, un poco más arriba. De momento yo creo que seguimos alcistas, pero ...

...to be continued


----------



## Kujire (10 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> O___O! ¿Eso es malo o bueno? No me dejes así... De todas formas solo me quedan 500... las otras 500 las largue en el subidón.
> 
> Ains que dura es la vida del pequeño especulador...



mañana .....

no te preocupes, estaremos por aki para contarlo:​
...que Calópez no vive de aire

(me he enterado que el milá lo deja y se nos viene para acá: ... vamos a ser el hit )


----------



## Speculo (10 Ago 2009)

Caray. Hacía tiempo que no miraba indicadores de volumen de manos fuertes en el futuro del EuroStoxx. Veo ahora mismo que este volumen es decreciente desde hace tres días. El volumen de manos débiles va en aumento desde hace... Tres días.
En el miniS&P, lo mismo, aunque el volumen de las manos débiles sólo se ha girado a creciente hoy mismo.

Las velas Heikin siguen en positivo. Con cuerpos algo más pequeños y con el precio girándose a lateral, pero siguen alcistas.
Y la línea del 2700, infranqueable por dos días... Veremos mañana. Yo creo que nos toca acercarnos al objetivo de los 2620, pero ya veremos.


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Caray. Hacía tiempo que no miraba indicadores de volumen de manos fuertes en el futuro del EuroStoxx. Veo ahora mismo que este volumen es decreciente desde hace tres días. El volumen de manos débiles va en aumento desde hace... Tres días.
> En el miniS&P, lo mismo, aunque el volumen de las manos débiles sólo se ha girado a creciente hoy mismo.
> 
> Las velas Heikin siguen en positivo. Con cuerpos algo más pequeños y con el precio girándose a lateral, pero siguen alcistas.
> Y la línea del 2700, infranqueable por dos días... Veremos mañana. Yo creo que nos toca acercarnos al objetivo de los 2620, pero ya veremos.



¿que son las velas heikin?

Ya se, ya se, STFW!


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ago 2009)

Buenos días ^__^!

Arriba...


----------



## rosonero (11 Ago 2009)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡TOLON TOLON TOLON TOLON !!!!!!!!!!!!!

A ver, esos currifichantes de la bolsa que esto empieza ya!!!!!!! 

Edito. Por cierto el reloj del foro lleva unos 5 o 6 minutos de adelanto.

Buenos días Wataru


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2009)

A los buenos días!

El pedo alcista se veía venir y ya está aquí. Una vez le leí a pepon26 que un síntoma de acumulación es cuando se superan resistencias fuertes overnight y, a la vez, hay gap en la apertura.

Si estaba en lo cierto el Stoxx ha superado el 2700 de esta forma.


----------



## Speculo (11 Ago 2009)

Buenos días.

Yo, mientras los índices sigan haciendo lo que dice mi guión, sigo ceñido a él.
Hoy por encima de los 1000, mañana por debajo de los 1000, pasado por encima, al otro por debajo ... Aunque, cuidado, que quedan pocos días ya de tonterías.
Seguiremos hoy a nuestro VIX, a ver qué tal se va comportando. Debería dibujar otra velita blanca, aunque la de ayer la arreglaron muy bien al final de la sesión.

Os pongo un gráfico un poco ampliado, donde se observará que las manos fuertes van reduciendo poco a poco su posición, dejando que las gacelas entren sin miedo. Hoy aumentaran un poco el lecho de agua fresquita y sana. No queremos que se asuste nadie antes de tiempo ¿Verdad?





El gráfico es de velitas Heikin Ashi. Seguramente Mulder ya haya buscado la respuesta en la fuc*** web, pero apuntar que, sobre todo, este tipo de velas sirven cuando la tendencia lleva ya un buen tramo recorrido. Dibujan muy bien el final de la misma: Giro sobre una elipse bien trazada, cuerpos más pequeños, volumen cada vez más bajo, ...


----------



## rosonero (11 Ago 2009)

Un último empujón y el segundo advenimiento de pepón26 estará más cerca.

Parece que los 11.000 sean tabú, ni siquiera el futuro del mini ibex que a veces se emborracha de subida, se ha atrevido a tocarlo (10995).


----------



## Deudor (11 Ago 2009)

Nunca mejor dicho: pedo alcista.


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> El gráfico es de velitas Heikin Ashi. Seguramente Mulder ya haya buscado la respuesta en la fuc*** web, pero apuntar que, sobre todo, este tipo de velas sirven cuando la tendencia lleva ya un buen tramo recorrido. Dibujan muy bien el final de la misma: Giro sobre una elipse bien trazada, cuerpos más pequeños, volumen cada vez más bajo, ...



Precisamente te lo iba a preguntar  ¿sirve para alguna otra cosa más?

edito: Hoy se acumula en las subidas, no creo que esto se pare aquí.

edito2: Y el volumen es alto.


----------



## until (11 Ago 2009)

Los 11.000 en IBEX alcanzados.


----------



## Bambi (11 Ago 2009)

buenos días, nunca pereseguí la gloria... golope a golope y vereso a vereso etc.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lj-W6D2LSlo&hl=es&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lj-W6D2LSlo&hl=es&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Speculo (11 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Precisamente te lo iba a preguntar  ¿sirve para alguna otra cosa más?
> 
> edito: Hoy se acumula en las subidas, no creo que esto se pare aquí.



No. Estas velas son un indicador de tendencia más. En alguna ocasión me han ayudado a salirme a tiempo sin tener que esperar a la ejecución de un stop profit. 
Si te miras un gráfico de largo plazo, verás que son un termómetro muy fiable para medir los finales de tendencia. Yo las uso mucho en esas situaciones. Sobre todo si se acumulan una par de velas de otro color y de cuerpo bien rollizo.
De momento, parecen marcar lateral ligeramente alcista. El único problema es el volumen. Si no hay volumen, el lateral puede tornarse en figura de agotamiento.
Hoy y mañana creo que serán de transición, quizás con ligeras subiditas. Habrá que vigilar la volatilidad y el volumen.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ago 2009)

Pecata, ya tienes tus acciona en casi 91 ... ¿A cuánto las compraste 92 o 94?

Ahora no se te ocurra vender... que ya están cogiendo carrerilla... 

Un saludo


----------



## pyn (11 Ago 2009)

Pues finalmente han llegado los 11.000, dios salve a Pepon26.


----------



## until (11 Ago 2009)

IPC aleman se mantiene en el 0,1 %, cae un 0,5 % en el interanual.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Pues finalmente han llegado los 11.000, dios salve a Pepon26.



Exactamente son los 11.400, o lo que viene a ser el fibo50% de toda la corrección desde máximos... 

Saludos...

Edito: Que gracia, llegaremos al fibo50% en el Ibex cuando en el S&P tocaremos el fibo38,2%... casi ná...


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> De momento, parecen marcar lateral ligeramente alcista. El único problema es el volumen. Si no hay volumen, el lateral puede tornarse en figura de agotamiento.
> Hoy y mañana creo que serán de transición, quizás con ligeras subiditas. Habrá que vigilar la volatilidad y el volumen.



Yo creo que hoy y mañana van a ser días de persecución de objetivos que están más arriba, razones:

- El dia de ayer fue bajista, aunque lo maquillaran al final, pero se hizo con poco volumen. Una bajada sin volumen es un movimiento de cambio de tendencia a alcista.
- El mínimo del Stoxx de ayer se hizo justo en el techo del triángulo de la semana pasada y que comenté el viernes.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

De momento el guión de Pepón 26 se va cumpliendo, a ver si llegamos a los 11400 y aparece por aquí para ilustrarnos...

A ver si al final Tonuel con sus cortos nos va a tumbar a plusvalías... (seguro que no los ha cerrado todos)

Me parece que el patapúm va a ser en Septiembre... a ver qué nos tiene preparado... nuestos hamijos banqueros y políticos...


----------



## rosonero (11 Ago 2009)

Pues parece que Ibex está algo agotado (sobrecomprado), en este último tirón del Eurostoxx apenas lo ha podido seguir.


----------



## Speculo (11 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues parece que Ibex está algo agotado (sobrecomprado), en este último tirón del Eurostoxx apenas lo ha podido seguir.



Lo que no hay es volumen. Que no sé yo dónde se ve que hoy sí que hay volumen porque a mí se me ha perdido la barra en el gráfico.

La única forma de seguir subiendo esto es barriendo stops de ya sabéis quién. Y para eso, o se dirigen hacia la línea de salida o aquí no entra ni el tato. Y hablo sólo de hoy, no del escenario general.


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

Buenos días.

Aquí os pongo un caso pràctico.. de como hacer grandes plusvalías con dinero prestado... esta vez se ha comido las acciones del POPULAR que compró en 10,00€ y las ha vendido en 6,xx€ .... algo + de este personaje:


Los secretos del millonario Bhavnani para hacer fortuna en Bolsa - Cotizalia.com


Un bache en el camino:

http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2009/08/11/noticias_83_bhavnani_Popular_participacion_bolsa.html


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Aquí os pongo un caso pràctico.. de como hacer grandes plusvalías con dinero prestado... esta vez se ha comido las acciones del POPULAR que compró en 10,00€ y las ha vendido en 6,xx€ .... algo + de este personaje:
> 
> ...



Yo tengo su libro, el tipo empezó comprando acciones preferentes del POP en los 80 a crédito y usaba los dividendos para ir adelantando los pagos de la deuda, así se hizo millonario, aunque partió de 20 millones de pesetas 

Tiene preferencia por los bancos y ha tenido varias pirulas para poder entrar en consejos de administración, a pesar de tener un paquete que le daba derecho a ello.

No le gustan los futuros y, en mi modesta opinión, ha perdido un poco el rumbo ahora mismo, no parece tener muy claro hacia donde va y me parece que la compra del POP fue un intento de ir a lo 'seguro', aquello que siempre le fue bien.

edito: escribí el comentario antes de leer el artículo, sorry.


----------



## Speculo (11 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> La única forma de seguir subiendo esto es barriendo stops de ya sabéis quién. Y para eso, o se dirigen hacia la línea de salida o aquí no entra ni el tato. Y hablo sólo de hoy, no del escenario general.



Ahí estamos  Necesario que se pierda el 10 y se baje hasta el 5 en el S&P Fut si quieren que se acerquen las víctimas a algo más que olisquear si hay o no miel.


----------



## until (11 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Aquí os pongo un caso pràctico.. de como hacer grandes plusvalías con dinero prestado... esta vez se ha comido las acciones del POPULAR que compró en 10,00€ y las ha vendido en 6,xx€ .... algo + de este personaje:
> 
> ...



Muy bueno el mensaje del indio Bhavnani, escribe el Libro "Los secretos para ganar dinero en la bolsa" que seguro recitara como mantra "no se ponen todos los huevos en la misma cesta", "no se invierte en bolsa dinero prestado", "hay que poner Stop Loss siempre"....etc.


----------



## rosonero (11 Ago 2009)

Llevo un ratito empujando con un par de minis, desde los 11.000 

Le costaba subir en los 11.000 pero cómo le cuesta bajar al muy Chulibex :

Objetivo 10940, ¿o puedo aspirar a más?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Ago 2009)

Futuros americanos a punto de ponerse rojos.

Y no se publican datos hasta las 14:30


----------



## Speculo (11 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Llevo un ratito empujando con un par de minis, desde los 11.000
> 
> Le costaba subir en los 11.000 pero cómo le cuesta bajar al muy Chulibex :
> 
> Objetivo 10940, ¿o puedo aspirar a más?



Tú mira al hermano mayor Stoxx y, sobre todo, a papá SP. Nuestro cuidador patrio está haciendo muy bien los deberes a la sombra de sus familiares y tu objetivo va a quedar muy bien. No es bueno comer demasiado, que uno luego se empacha.
De todas formas, protege las ganancias y ni se te ocurra salir a la calle con la mini puesta durante de la puesta de largo de papá. 

Creo que papá te ayudará en breve a cumplir tu objetivo.


----------



## rosonero (11 Ago 2009)

Fuera en 10945. 
Cada vez que me sale una operación bien pienso en lo que supondría haberla hecho con un plus en ved de con un par de minis  , pero da tanto miedito


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Tú mira al hermano mayor Stoxx y, sobre todo, a papá SP. Nuestro cuidador patrio está haciendo muy bien los deberes a la sombra de sus familiares y tu objetivo va a quedar muy bien. No es bueno comer demasiado, que uno luego se empacha.
> De todas formas, protege las ganancias y ni se te ocurra salir a la calle con la mini puesta durante de la puesta de largo de papá.
> 
> Creo que papá te ayudará en breve a cumplir tu objetivo.



Respecto al cuidador del Ibex, es un descarado, nos apuntamos a cualquier subida del S&P y luego nos "negamos" a seguirle en las bajadas.

Así se queda el Ibex, el pobre, desfondado en las alturas con el filón de cortos agotado, tendrán mucha pasta para manipular pero no saben dosificarse.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

Estoy mirando para comprar las famosas ARIA...

Estoy por poner una orden limitada en 1,80 por si abre a la baja poder pillar acciones a 1,7X mirando la gráfica de ayer parece que puede caer un poco.

Alguna recomendación DP ¿?

Respecto a Befesa está reculando un poco hoy, pero están en un showroom en los USA buscando clientes, así que un poco de paciencia, el viernes remonta.

MTXX la veo un poco chunga para hoy...

FACT la veoy peligrosa para entrar hoy.. algun consejo Wataru?

Gracias.


----------



## Speculo (11 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Fuera en 10945.
> Cada vez que me sale una operación bien pienso en lo que supondría haberla hecho con un plus en ved de con un mini  , pero da tanto miedito



Hombre, no es bueno empacharse, pero tampoco es para dejarse el postre ahí... Cuando te invitan no es bueno hacerle un feo al anfitrión.


----------



## rosonero (11 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Hombre, no es bueno empacharse, pero tampoco es para dejarse el postre ahí... Cuando te invitan no es bueno hacerle un feo al anfitrión.



Je je, Ya lo estoy viendo pero es que te he leído a posteriori :o


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Ago 2009)

¿Y todo esto sin noticias?, anda ya, que los metan en la cárcel de una vez y se dejen de tonterías.


----------



## tonuel (11 Ago 2009)

Hay que ir a por el premio gordo chavales...


Ahí están esas cintras hamijos... barridita de rigor y camino de los infiernos... 



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (11 Ago 2009)

until dijo:


> Muy bueno el mensaje del indio Bhavnani, escribe el Libro "Los secretos para ganar dinero en la bolsa" que seguro recitara como mantra "no se ponen todos los huevos en la misma cesta", "no se invierte en bolsa dinero prestado", "hay que poner Stop Loss siempre"....etc.



ya puede decirlo, es así exactamente como se hizo rico, y sigue siéndolo por cierto


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2009)

Los leoncios ha sacado un poquito de dinero para que la caida se note y las gacelas se asusten, en el 2697 han vuelto a acumular a manos llenas. Creo que ya tenemos mínimo del día.

Aunque veo posible una escaramuza rápida para cerrar el gap en 2693-91


----------



## rosonero (11 Ago 2009)

Eurostoxx en lateral sin moverse un àpice y el Ibex sigue bajando :

Edito: ahora ha bajado un puntito el eurostoxx....... la verdad que hay veces que parece que sea el Ibex el que mande


----------



## tonuel (11 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Los leoncios ha sacado un poquito de dinero para que la caida se note y las gacelas se asusten, en el 2697 han vuelto a acumular a manos llenas. Creo que ya tenemos mínimo del día.
> 
> Aunque veo posible una escaramuza rápida para cerrar el gap en 2693-91




Es un engaño Mulder... los estoy viendo... :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ago 2009)

Luca, tanto Aria como Fact, día 16 de Agosto tienen cita con la FDA. La de Aria es muucho más importante para su cuenta de resultados, con lo que eso conlleva.

Si quieres apostar, que sea con poco... , te paso el calendario que tengo:

GigaSize.com: Host and Share your Files

Un saludo 
Edito: Si mañana/pasado Aria baja a 1.7X, o 1.8X bajo, meto 1500 dolares por si hay suerte... 



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Estoy mirando para comprar las famosas ARIA...
> 
> Estoy por poner una orden limitada en 1,80 por si abre a la baja poder pillar acciones a 1,7X mirando la gráfica de ayer parece que puede caer un poco.
> 
> ...


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

ARIA... va a ser uno de mis valores para este 2009.... estoy vendiendo parte de mis posiciones en otras compañias, para acumular en diferentes tramos.

MTXX se está estrellando en el AH... suelo vender parte antes de los resultados... pero esta vez, las he dejado pasar... hay que compensar. XD

Estoy liquidando algunas y recuperando liquidez... en VPHM he perdido casí un 1.00USD por acción, por no realizar las plusvalías a tiempo y MTXX va camino de lo mismo. :-(


Mi objetivo es invertir 500.000,00€ en ARIA de aquí a principios de Septiembre.


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Es un engaño Mulder... los estoy viendo... :



¿donde dices que está exactamente el engaño?


----------



## Speculo (11 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Los leoncios ha sacado un poquito de dinero para que la caida se note y las gacelas se asusten, en el 2697 _*han vuelto a acumular a manos llenas*_. Creo que ya tenemos mínimo del día.
> 
> Aunque veo posible una escaramuza rápida para cerrar el gap en 2693-91



El que te lea va a pensar que esto es una orgía de dinero cayendo del cielo sin cesar 

En fin, que nos vamos a mínimos. Que se vea bien el tarro con la miel.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

Creo que pillaré 1300 acciones de ARIA y unas 250 de FACT para vender el viernes...

Gracias a los 2 por las respuestas!


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> El que te lea va a pensar que esto es una orgía de dinero cayendo del cielo sin cesar
> 
> En fin, que nos vamos a mínimos. Que se vea bien el tarro con la miel.



Ah, ¿pero es que no es así?


----------



## tonuel (11 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿donde dices que está exactamente el engaño?




*Nos vamos al guano...*


En ocasiones veo posis que desaparecen y tal... 

Al que se ha puesto en cintra a 6,08 me lo voy a merendar en breve... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

La fecha que comentas de ARIA... es en SEPTIEMBRE, pero conociendo como evolucionan estas noticias... subiremos hasta la fecha, siempre que el mercado lo permita.


----------



## Speculo (11 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ah, ¿pero es que no es así?



Bueno, sí... :o Pero ya sabes lo que quería decir...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La fecha que comentas de ARIA... es en SEPTIEMBRE, pero conociendo como evolucionan estas noticias... subiremos hasta la fecha, siempre que el mercado lo permita.




¿? En el documento que me ha pasado Wataru viene que tiene cita con la FED el día 16 de Agosto ¿¿??


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ago 2009)

Luca, al menos a mi eso no me es rentable... me cobran 15 dolares por cada operación, hasta 5 mil dolares.

15 + 15 = 30 dolares, con 250 acciones tendría que subir casi 15 céntimos solo para cubrir gastos. Ahora ... si sale bien lo del Viernes... puede subir bastante. He leído bastante sobre la droga que presentan y dicen que es segura... ya veremos .

DP! 500 mil??? Que a tu amigo le saliera bien con CTIC, no quiere decir que no puedas perder hasta la camisa...

Aunque si tu metes esa pasta... xd yo subo mi apuesta un poco... jaja por si acaso, no te vaya a tocar a ti el cupón y nos quedemos los demás mirando.

Un saludo y menudos O__O

Edito: DP en el folleto pone Agosto... a lo mejor me he podido confundir con el día... pero pone muy claro Agosto.
Vuelvo a Editar: DP! Avísanos antes de meter 500 mil... xdd que nos subes el precio jaja


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

Aquí estan las fechas claves:

SUCCEED Trial On Schedule 



Based on current enrollment rates, the global, Phase 3 SUCCEED trial of its investigational mTOR inhibitor, oral ridaforolimus, remains on track for full patient enrollment by year-end 2009. The 650-patient SUCCEED trial in patients with metastatic soft tissue and bone sarcomas is now over two-thirds enrolled with more than 450 patients in the study. 



The Company expects to receive the report of the first interim analysis of efficacy from the independent Data Safety Monitoring Board (DSMB) in September 2009. In addition, the Company expects that two-thirds of the disease progression events in the trial will occur by approximately year-end 2009, and that it will receive the report of the second interim analysis from the DSMB by the end of the first quarter of 2010. 
Additional Progress in the Clinic 



In addition to the SUCCEED trial, ARIAD and its ridaforolimus development partner, Merck & Co., Inc., are continuing clinical development of oral ridaforolimus in patients with advanced breast, endometrial, prostate and non-small cell lung cancers. Preliminary data from two ongoing clinical trials evaluating ridaforolimus in combination with trastuzumab (Herceptin(R)) in patients with resistant, metastatic breast cancer and with bevacizumab (Avastin(R)) in heavily pretreated patients with refractory, metastatic solid tumors were announced by ARIAD earlier this week. Abstracts describing these data have been submitted for presentation at major medical meetings to be held later this year. As described above under "Financial Guidance Update," the joint development committee of the partnership has not reached a decision as to the optimal registration strategy for ridaforolimus in patients with breast cancer, and Merck has advised the Company that it does not intend to recommend that the partners conduct a Phase 3 clinical trial of ridaforolimus in combination with trastuzumab in patients with metastatic breast cancer based on Merck's evaluation of the expected future market environment. 



ARIAD also announced preliminary clinical data from the ongoing clinical trial of its investigational, Bcr-Abl inhibitor, AP24534, in patients with drug-resistant, CML and other hematological cancers. The preliminary trial results provide initial clinical evidence of hematologic, cytogenetic and molecular responses and anti-cancer activity of AP24534 in heavily pretreated patients with resistant and refractory CML and Ph+ ALL, including those with the T315I mutant variant of the target protein, Bcr-Abl. An abstract describing these data is being submitted for presentation at a major medical meeting also to be held later this year. 



"We made important progress in advancing our clinical programs for ridaforolimus and AP24534 in the second quarter of 2009 and now are beginning to see promising data emerge from these studies," said Harvey J. Berger, M.D., chairman and chief executive officer of ARIAD. "We expect the second half of 2009 to be highlighted by likely completion of enrollment in the SUCCEED trial and clinical data announcements at major medical meetings." 



Upcoming Medical Meeting 



Clinical investigators will present data on oral ridaforolimus in combination with bevacizumab (Avastin(R)) in patients with heavily pretreated, advanced solid tumors at the *upcoming European Society of Medical Oncology (ESMO) meeting, Berlin, Germany, September 20 to 24, 2009.* This will be the first time that complete data from the study will be presented. 
Upcoming Investor Meeting 



ARIAD will make a corporate presentation at the following upcoming investor conferences: 



*-- Rodman & Renshaw Annual Healthcare Conference, New York City, September 9 to 11, 2009*


----------



## rosonero (11 Ago 2009)

Eurostoxx 2692, Mulder ve sacando la epinefrina que se nos va.


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

Si, he visto tu PDF... pero están CONFUNDIDOS:

http://www.reuters.com/article/pressRelease/idUS250557+30-Jul-2009+BW20090730



The Company expects to receive the report of the first interim analysis of
efficacy from the independent Data Safety Monitoring Board (DSMB) *in September
2009.* In addition, the Company expects that two-thirds of the disease
progression events in the trial will occur by approximately year-end 2009, and
that it will receive the report of the second interim analysis from the DSMB by
the end of the first quarter of 2010.


----------



## Speculo (11 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Eurostoxx 2692, Mulder ve sacando la epinefrina que se nos va.



Ahora ya toca mirar el SP (Fut). Los demás ya han hecho su trabajo y ya sólo se van a dejar llevar. Lo tendrán así, dos o tres puntos por encima del millar hasta que el juez de el pistoletazo de salida.
Por supuesto, nosotros siempre con mucho cuidado, no sea que alguien se pegue un trompazo y escacharre el invento.


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Eurostoxx 2692, Mulder ve sacando la epinefrina que se nos va.



Han ido a cerrar el gap y ya lo han cerrado, ahora será muy interesante saber que ocurre, de momento parece que muchos han vendido ahí y vuelven a comprar, pero esta vez tímidamente.


----------



## rosonero (11 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ahora ya toca mirar el SP (Fut). Los demás ya han hecho su trabajo y ya sólo se van a dejar llevar. Lo tendrán así, dos o tres puntos por encima del millar hasta que el juez de el pistoletazo de salida.
> Por supuesto, nosotros siempre con mucho cuidado, no sea que alguien se pegue un trompazo y escacharre el invento.



Una cosita ¿ El futuro del SP hasta las 14:30 no está "guiado" por el resto de bolsas, principalmente la europea y el eurostoxx como referencia?


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

Lo tengo estudiado... y tarde o temprano vamos a duplicar x5 el precio de la cotización.... solo tienes que comprobar que MERCK está detrás.

Invirtiendo 83M de las antiguas pesetillas... podemos irnos a los 400Millones en menos de un año, HGSI de 2.00USD a 14.00USD en menos de una semana.

Siempre es arriesgado.. pero no estamos hablando de HEB, NI CTIC... cuando una gran farma está en la operación... hay "deal" XD


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Ago 2009)

El problema es si les da por cerrar el gap intradía del viernes...


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

Voy acumulando, ahora llevo 100.000acs compradas, con 400.000acs doy por cerrada la operación.


----------



## Speculo (11 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Una cosita ¿ El futuro del SP hasta las 14:30 no está "guiado" por el resto de bolsas, principalmente la europea y el eurostoxx como referencia?



Habitualmente sí. Pero no hasta las 14:30. Hacia las 12:00 / 13:00, hora española, el S&P empieza ya a ser consciente de sí mismo


----------



## Efren (11 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Voy acumulando, ahora llevo 100.000acs compradas, con 400.000acs doy por cerrada la operación.



Espero que no te equivoques porque la almohada me ha dicho que ponga dinero, hasta final de septiembre se me va a hacer eterno 

Sólo falta que el cambio euro/dolar no nos acompañe


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

Siempre lo comento... yo expongo mis inversiones... el dinero sigue al dinero, cada cual que tome sus propias decisiones.

Mientras que el CEO conserve sus +3M de acciones, voy seguro... nadie pone 3 millones de dolares de su bolsillo, si bien no tiene claro el futuro de la compañia... por mucho CEO que sea!

Y esta compra ha sido a precio de 1.75USD... se me han escapado grandes oportunidades, hay que tener confianza donde invertimos nuestro dinero.


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

Que capullos son en VERTICE360º... están colocando posis de venta 500acs a 0,393€ en cuanto sube... no dejan pasar de ahí.

La agencia es IBER-BA

Me están tocando los ..... como ponga una orden de venta a mercado de mi lote, verán!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

Una cosa DP, ya que hablamos de las recomendaciones que nos das, qué pasa con las acciones nuevas de V360º ¿? están bastante paradas, todavía no cotizan... Pinesas que doblaremos? si llega a 1€ hago una buena plusvalía la verdad... pero empezaría a poner el stop profit en 0,60 y lo iría cambiando...

Si vendes tu lote avisame para no perder hasta los calzoncillos porfa...


----------



## ddddd (11 Ago 2009)

Otro que ha entrado con estos consejos en Ariad, aunque a un precio algo alto, 1,94, aunque no me preocupa, leídas las noticias sobre la acción dan confianza la verdad y más si la recomienda Don Pepito. Pensaré en entrar con más carga en precios más bajos.


DP, ¿quién es el CEO?

Saludos y muchas gracias por compartir tus informaciones.


----------



## Efren (11 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Siempre lo comento... yo expongo mis inversiones... el dinero sigue al dinero, cada cual que tome sus propias decisiones.



Yo ya tengo claro que soy yo el que asume el riesgo, sería diferente si fueras un empleado del banco insistiendo que las comprase y luego saliera mal, te podrías dar por muerto


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

Voy a caldear + el ambiente... ARIA estaba a 42.50USD el 3 de marzo del 2000!

Si toca de nuevo ese HIGH, es x20 la revalorización.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Voy a caldear + el ambiente... ARIA estaba a 42.50USD el 3 de marzo del 2000!
> 
> Si toca de nuevo ese HIGH, es x20 la revalorización.



Yo no sé si eso caldea el ambiente o acojona más al personal teniendo en cuenta que tuvo mínimos en 0,82€ este año...

El CEO de Ariad es Harvey Berger, usad el google par alo facil jdoer...


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ago 2009)

: Tener cuidado con las Farmas, que en cualquier momento nos hacen una bandera de Japón. Estas empresas la mayoría pierde dinero a manos llenas... y como alguna de las investigaciones que cursan, pierdan expectativas... ufff despedirse del money.

A estas acciones hay que seguirlas un tiempo... ver históricos de movimientos, etc.. vamos que no nos coja de sorpresa un -7% en segundos.

Yo estoy disfrutando más de la bolsa ahora que voy metiendo paquetitos pequeños... 

Un saludo y suerte, nos hará falta.


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2009)

Hoy el Stoxx está alcista cuando está por encima de 2689 (2693 ahora), el S&P está alcista por encima de 1006.5 (ahora en 1006)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Ago 2009)

ARIAD







Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> ARIAD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No lo veo muy bien LCASC si la cotización está por encima del MA 50, eso pre-supone un rally no?


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

Las acciones nuevas de vertice360º están dormidas hasta que la CNMV pulsé el botón... yo tengo todas al 100% vendí los derechos.

Hasta septiembre, no veremos movimiento en VERTICE360º ...

Nunca podemos comprar en mínimos y vender en máximos, esto pasa en todas las acciones, y sobre todo en las farmas, pero ARIA... no es un chicharro cualquiera.

Prefiero invertir una buena suma y triplicar los beneficios... que lamentarme luego con la subida... con el típico si hubiese invertido xxxxx .... es normal que tengamos claro que se puede invertir el proceso... normalmente cuando hay ofrecimientos de acciones, como ha sido el caso de ARIA, hace una semana.... la acc recupera con fuerza... teniendo en cuenta que han tenido que sacar 2Millones extras de acciones, desde el ofrecimiento original de 17M... las han colocado en 3 días!

El CEO compró 1.7M de acciones, junto a las que ya tiene.


Ariad Pharmaceuticals Inc (ARIA)


----------



## ddddd (11 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo no sé si eso caldea el ambiente o acojona más al personal teniendo en cuenta que tuvo mínimos en 0,82€ este año...
> 
> El CEO de Ariad es Harvey Berger, usad el google par alo facil jdoer...




No sabía que CEO era presidente.

Muchas gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (11 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Voy a caldear + el ambiente... ARIA estaba a 42.50USD el 3 de marzo del 2000!
> 
> Si toca de nuevo ese HIGH, es x20 la revalorización.



Genera confianza lo que dices del CEO, que además creo que esta desde 1991 en la empresa.

Pero voy a buscar la razón de ese máximo,supongo que expectativas de un medicamento o tratamiento, pero bueno si la sabes se agradece.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> No sabía que CEO era presidente.
> 
> Muchas gracias. Un saludo.



Busca CEO en el google... Chief Executive Officer


----------



## ddddd (11 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Busca CEO en el google... Chief Executive Officer



Lo peor es que lo lei, pero seguía creyendo que en este caso se refería a alguna agencia bursatil o algo por el estilo 

Saludos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

Donpepito:

Con que se cumpla el x5 que pronosticas me conformo, si luego lo veo que ha sido x30 pero tengo mi dinero calentito me da igual....

Mirando las comisiones como dice Wataru con R4 serían min 15€ y 18€ si metes 10.000€

Puede que me arriesgue y meta 5000€ en Ariad.. a ver si no se pone el tipo de cambio €/$ 1:2 y nos joden vivos...entonces sí que vamos a necesitas mínimo un x2...

Las Cosas a su Cauce nos puedes aclarar un poco el MA 50 para mirar la accion?

Gracias.


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

El cambio de divisa, nos puede beneficiar ahora mismo... el año pasado, tocamos los max en agosto, creo recordar... yo lo veo menos arriesgado que comprar ahora acciones en el ibex... pero hay que tener en cuenta que el mercado recortará... pero dudo mucho que volvamos a los niveles del 8 de marzo.


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

Os contaré algo sobre otra acción que dejé aparcada hace unos meses... MEDEREX estaba cotizando a 4.00USD por marzo, continuó subiendo hasta los 8.00USD de hace un par de semanas.... y al día siguiente comunicaron la venta a su socio Squibb... con una prima sobre el precio de casí el doble... 16.00USD

Ariad tiene mejores desarrollos que MEDEREX... y como ya he dicho... MERCK es una compañia farmaceutica con dinero suficiente para sacar adelante a Ariad.

Recordemos que esta farma, no se puede evaluar por los resultados anuales, no tienen productos en el mercado, están en fases de desarrollo.

Particularmente, creo que habrá una compra por alguna de las grandes farmas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

Una cosa que me acojona un poco es que con R4 no hay stop loss para acciones internacionales no? no lo encuentro en mi menú ¿¿??


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Una cosa que me acojona un poco es que con R4 no hay stop loss para acciones internacionales no? no lo encuentro en mi menú ¿¿??



Nop, no lo tiene... y no se porqué. Para acojonarte aún más MBI... bajando en el PRE más de un 12%, un poco menos ahora... de que te vale el stop ¿? xd

Me río porque las tengo desde 5.35 que sino... ufff 

Kujire... tenemos que hablar : me ocultas información. jaja La comunicación ha de ser más fluida... jajaja

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

En el mercado USA, poner un STOP es de locos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

Bueno 1650 acciones limitada a 1,80 a ver qué pasa.

El cierre fué con volumen de venta 2000 y de compra 500, si abre a la baja pillo mi ganga.

Voy poniendo velas a un santo para que nobaje a 0,50$


Si te van a bajar un 70% y t epones un stop en el 30% y recompras no lo veo tan de locos la verdad...

No creo que el stop loss se inventara para el Ibex...


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

Si, pero la venta de 2000acs al precio de 1.95USD 

Compra de 500acs a 1.80USD

ASK / BID


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

Si, lo decia por las locas aperturas de los americanos... un STOP de un -10% se lo pasa por....


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

En el ibex no pasa... pero el MC chicharril... que se lo pregunten a ZELTIA... que por cierto... llevo tiempo sin mirar la cot... no me apetece ver la manipulación... me ocurre lo mismo con PRISA. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, pero la venta de 2000acs al precio de 1.95USD
> 
> Compra de 500acs a 1.80USD
> 
> ASK / BID




Por eso mismo lo pongo a 1,80, si cuela bien, si no, otra cosa mariposa


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

El PM está en verde.... en el peor de los casos.. nos podemos ir a visitar los 1.75USD el precio del ofrecimiento... pero de ahí pá arriba!


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

Hoy tenemos fiesta en ANPI:

+30% 

Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (USA) - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

Anadys Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Speculo (11 Ago 2009)

¿Y ahora qué ha pasado??


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2009)

Me voy a comer y a hacer una pequeña siesta y cuando vuelvo veo el caos y el desparrame, aquí no me cuidan bien el mercado por lo visto 

Suerte de stop-profit, pero esto ha sido una barrida en toda regla de largos.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ago 2009)

¿Qué pasa? Aqui todos hablando de USA, y me dejáis el IBEX abandonao y colorao.
Tonuel, las manos donde las pueda ver!!!


----------



## Speculo (11 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me voy a comer y a hacer una pequeña siesta y cuando vuelvo veo el caos y el desparrame, aquí no me cuidan bien el mercado por lo visto
> 
> Suerte de stop-profit, pero esto ha sido una barrida en toda regla de largos.



No me dirás ahora que sigues viendo entrada de dinero... 

Aunque está interesante ahora esto para unos largos agresivos.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2009)

Análisis de Mini Stoxx:
Parece que en gráficos de 15 minutos ha hecho un doble techo que se ha confirmado tras pla pérdida del nivel de 2680. Además se está rompiendo el canal que ha guiado la subida desde el 17 de Junio 09.
Parece que podríamos estar en los inicios de la tan cacareada corrección que falta les hace a los índices.
Tiene toda la pinta de bajar otros 50 puntos de forma más o menos rápida.


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No me dirás ahora que sigues viendo entrada de dinero...
> 
> Aunque está interesante ahora esto para unos largos agresivos.



He entrado justo en el mismo sitio donde entré el otro día 

Ahora veo salidas de dinero brutales, habrá que seguir bien el indicador, esta mañana tras los máximos ha estado mostrando salidas poco a poco, aunque luego había entradas pero no compensaban las salidas.

El sitio donde han parado (de momento) es muy interesante, un muy buen punto de partida hacia nuevos máximos, pero eso ya veremos más adelante si es verdad.

edito: cuando he entrado habían más de 3000 ordenes situadas en 2663, ahora que se han alejado un poco hay 2800.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ago 2009)

Me estoy acojonando... ¿por qué baja tanto?


----------



## xavigomis (11 Ago 2009)

Lo bueno de leer los comentarios de las personas q escriben es que te das cuenta que la mayoría tienen la misma idea que tu: NINGUNA.

Y la gracia que me hace los que dicen que si están acumulando o comprando... eso me hace aún más gracia, siempre que se compra un título hay contraparte, sino la transacción no se completaría, por lo que cuando leo según que cosas me entra la risa.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

Modifiqué la orden a Ariad y estoy dentro a 1,88.... 1600 acciones.

Probaremos suerte.

Qué valores están bajando para que se mueva el Ibex así Pecata?

Yo no tengo ninguno del Ibex en cartera...

La web del santander no funciona, que casualidad, seguro que el SAN se la está pegando.

Miremos las noticias por si ha pasado algo raro.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> Lo bueno de leer los comentarios de las personas q escriben es que te das cuenta que la mayoría tienen la misma idea que tu: NINGUNA.
> 
> Y la gracia que me hace los que dicen que si están acumulando o comprando... eso me hace aún más gracia, siempre que se compra un título hay contraparte, sino la transacción no se completaría, por lo que cuando leo según que cosas me entra la risa.



Busca los comentarios de Donpepito y sus aciertos, o lo que he comentado yo de befesa, o lo que anticipó meses vista pepon 26 y luego nos dices...


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ago 2009)

Pues bajan mis pobres y vapuleadas Accionas, baja muchisimo Arcelor, OHL, FCC, Banesto, Mapfre,... en fin, un poco de todo, pero sobre todo algunas de las que más subieron ayer.

En fin que está casi todo en rojo.


----------



## chollero (11 Ago 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> Lo bueno de leer los comentarios de las personas q escriben es que te das cuenta que la mayoría tienen la misma idea que tu: NINGUNA.
> 
> Y la gracia que me hace los que dicen que si están acumulando o comprando... eso me hace aún más gracia, siempre que se compra un título hay contraparte, sino la transacción no se completaría, por lo que cuando leo según que cosas me entra la risa.



bueno ten en cuenta que aqui hay mucho pill@do, cada cual tira para donde le conviene


----------



## xavigomis (11 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Busca los comentarios de Donpepito y sus aciertos, o lo que he comentado yo de befesa, o lo que anticipó meses vista pepon 26 y luego nos dices...




jeje

Te doy la razón Luca, mi comentario no va precisamente por ti o por donpepito, uno de los pocos que suele saber de lo que habla (repito, no es el único) pero por en medio hay muchaaaa paja.


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> Lo bueno de leer los comentarios de las personas q escriben es que te das cuenta que la mayoría tienen la misma idea que tu: NINGUNA.
> 
> Y la gracia que me hace los que dicen que si están acumulando o comprando... eso me hace aún más gracia, siempre que se compra un título hay contraparte, sino la transacción no se completaría, por lo que cuando leo según que cosas me entra la risa.



Acumulación quiere decir entrada de dinero al mercado y sustentación de precios por parte de las manos fuertes que son los que controlan las cotizaciones. El dinero puede estar en muchos sitios, pero normalmente va de los bonos y/o materias primas hacia la bolsa o viceversa.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2009)

Cuando se ponen a darle, le dan que da gusto.
La verdad es que tiene una pinta bastante bajista. Se me ha escapado antes por los pelos. A ver si recupera algo para calzarle unos cortos.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ago 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> jeje
> 
> Te doy la razón Luca, mi comentario no va precisamente por ti o por donpepito, uno de los pocos que suele saber de lo que habla (repito, no es el único) pero por en medio hay muchaaaa paja.



Yo no tengo ni idea de bolsa, creo que es obvio, y nunca lo he ocultado. Pero creo que aquí hay gente que sabe, o por lo menos que intenta compartir sus conocimientos.

Eso de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano es un poco feo, por lo que te invito a que contradigas los análisis que aquí se exponen, y a que nos aportes tus ideas o comentarios. De todo el mundo se puede aprener algo.


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Cuando se ponen a darle, le dan que da gusto.
> La verdad es que tiene una pinta bastante bajista. Se me ha escapado antes por los pelos. A ver si recupera algo para calzarle unos cortos.



Si no pasan el 2657 hay una buena oportunidad para cortos. Aunque parece que lo estén frenando ahora.


----------



## xavigomis (11 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Acumulación quiere decir entrada de dinero al mercado y sustentación de precios por parte de las manos fuertes que son los que controlan las cotizaciones. El dinero puede estar en muchos sitios, pero normalmente va de los bonos y/o materias primas hacia la bolsa o viceversa.



Normalmente la ENTRADA es = a la SALIDA de dinero.

Pues de lo contrario no habría contraparte y no se cruzarían operaciones de no haber oferta.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ago 2009)

Pecata, ya lo ha echo, su gran aporte ha sido la gran frase de que para que alguien venda, otro ha de comprar. Ha sido genial... 

Por lo demás totalmente de acuerdo con tu comentario.

Un saludo




pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni idea de bolsa, creo que es obvio, y nunca lo he ocultado. Pero creo que aquí hay gente que sabe, o por lo menos que intenta compartir sus conocimientos.
> 
> Eso de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano es un poco feo, por lo que te invito a que contradigas los análisis que aquí se exponen, y a que nos aportes tus ideas o comentarios. De todo el mundo se puede aprener algo.


----------



## Riviera (11 Ago 2009)

Y Kujire sin aparecer,mira que es modesta.Y no será que ayer no nos estuvo avisando de todas las maneras posibles.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2009)

Xavigomis, para hacer aportaciones como la que has hecho mejor que no postees.

Está claro que si alguién tuviera la bola de cristal y supiera lo que iba a ocurrir con casi certeza, SERIA MILLONARIO ya que existen las suficientes herramientas para apalancarse un montón.


----------



## tonuel (11 Ago 2009)

Saludos


----------



## Speculo (11 Ago 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> Normalmente la ENTRADA es = a la SALIDA de dinero.
> 
> Pues de lo contrario no habría contraparte y no se cruzarían operaciones de no haber oferta.



Claro, lo que pasa es que tú pareces no entender que, aunque "entrada" = "salida", hay muchas veces que un solo inversor se lleva las "salidas" de cuatrocientos. Me parece que está bastante claro, así que no veo qué es lo que no entiendes.


----------



## tonuel (11 Ago 2009)

Haya paz... yo sólo veo plusvalias...


Por cierto he añadido a mi sistema una nueva y sofisticada herramienta... 




la baraja española...










Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

No puedo entrar en la WEB del SAN.... me vuelvo consparanoico o no quieres que vendan acciones los que tienen más de 500 para no pagar comisiones ¿¿??


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2009)

Curiosidad, la caida del Mini EuroStoxx se ha parado justo en el mismo punto donde estaba el pasado viernes antes de darse el dato de paro.
Wait and see


----------



## Efren (11 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Modifiqué la orden a Ariad y estoy dentro a 1,88.... 1600 acciones.
> 
> Probaremos suerte.



He comprado al mismo precio 

Eso espero, que tengamos suerte.


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> Normalmente la ENTRADA es = a la SALIDA de dinero.
> 
> Pues de lo contrario no habría contraparte y no se cruzarían operaciones de no haber oferta.



No es cierto, si tu compras a 40 y vendes a 20, ha entrado más dinero del que ha salido ¿comprendes?

El dinero y el precio es lo que hace variar la capitalización de las empresas, con estas capitalizaciones se forman los índices, si mucha gente compra acciones de una empresa su precio sube y su capitalización también. Si mucha gente vende el precio baja y con ello la capitalización.

La bolsa es un juego entre manos fuertes y débiles, las entradas y salidas de dinero es la guerra entre los leones y las gacelas por ver quien le quita el dinero a quien.


----------



## Riviera (11 Ago 2009)

De quedarnos al cierre por debajo de los 850 del ibex deberíamos visitar mañana los 720-700.Podemos!!!!


----------



## tonuel (11 Ago 2009)

Venga esas cintras diossssss.... qué bueno que viniste... :





Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

Efren dijo:


> He comprado al mismo precio
> 
> Eso espero, que tengamos suerte.



De momento van perezosas, no pasado de ganar más de un 0,53% (Un centimico XD) en 1 hora...

Con eso de no tener Stop loss nos vamos a convertir en unos buenos mirapantallas...

Venga amigo, a esperar con Donpepito el X20


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

Para operar en el mercado americano... hay que pasar de ser un trader intradia a convertirse en un inversor. 

Hay que tener sufuciente estomago para aguantar las sacudidas de los MM.

Por ejemplo... hoy ANPI +30% y ha llegado hasta ponerse en rojo unos segundos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

Puf qué sinvivir, hace nada tenían volomen de venta en 22.400, menos mal que ha bajado a 2100...

Por otra parte el spread es mínimo (0,01) por lo que si se mueve burscamente irá avisando...

Para que te hagas una idea mira los gráficos a 5 días de Befesa, que suele tener un spread de 0,35-0,45€ !!!


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ago 2009)

Ainssssss, hemos perdido los 10.800...


----------



## tonuel (11 Ago 2009)

joder... teniais que estar aquí... cagüen la puta... me están cayendo lagrimones y todo.... :o




Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> joder... teniais que estar aquí... cagüen la puta... me están cayendo lagrimones y todo.... :o



Estamos aquí, Tonuel... Estamos aquí.

A mi casi me caen lagrimones pero viendo como se desmorona todo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

Eso de anpi me gustaría saber cómo lo anticipas con tanta exactitud... a no ser que metar y pico de órdenes tu mismo, que todos sabemos que puedes


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

Tonuel ... ya sabes que las alegrias en la casa del pobre duran poco... esto es solo un recorte de ná!


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2009)

En poco más de una hora ha alcanzado el objetivo de caída marcado por el doble techo del Mini EuroStoxx.
El SP500 rondando los 995.
Ha bajado muy rápido por lo que puede haber alguna recuperación también fuerte.
Cuidadín


----------



## tonuel (11 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel ... ya sabes que las alegrias en la casa del pobre duran poco... esto es solo un recorte de ná!




Gracias por cortarme el rollo... y tal... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

ANPI... es de la familia... vamos como un hijo... ya la conozco... como va actuar, etc.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> joder... teniais que estar aquí... cagüen la puta... me están cayendo lagrimones y todo.... :o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me lo creo. Que siga así


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

Ejem... el ibex ha recuperado en segundos ...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

Bear Trap tonuel.... tranquilo que ya verás como nos forramos con los cortos, es cuestión de llegar a los famosos 11400


----------



## Kujire (11 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Nop, no lo tiene... y no se porqué. Para acojonarte aún más MBI... bajando en el PRE más de un 12%, un poco menos ahora... de que te vale el stop ¿? xd
> 
> Me río porque las tengo desde 5.35 que sino... ufff
> 
> ...



Hola Wataru_

sorry por lo de MBI, como sabes la han rebajado a vender, así que te va a tocar apretar un poco los dientes, me esperaba mucha volatilidad, pero creo que debe recuperar algo, ten en cuenta que la empresa está muuuy mailita y sólo había subido porque a los cocos les gustaba mantener al ESEPE, siempre que sea así estás a merced de cómo se levanten por la mañana.


----------



## tonuel (11 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bear Trap tonuel.... tranquilo que ya verás como nos forramos con los cortos, es cuestión de llegar a los famosos 11400




Las cintras han llegado a los 6,18... pero ahora es cuando el dinero está entrando en la cuenta del tito tonuel... :



En verdad es una parte del que ya salió... 


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Las cintras han llegado a los 6,18... pero ahora es cuando el dinero va a entrar en la cuenta del tito tonuel... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Yo estoy esperando el momento de atizar cortos a:

Inditex

BSCH

BBVA

Abengoa

Así que me considero de los tuyos...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (11 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo estoy esperando el momento de atizar cortos a:
> 
> Inditex
> 
> ...




Cuando llegue el momento aquí se va a poner corto hasta calopez... 


Cuidenme ese cierre por diosssss... :



Saludos :


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola Wataru_
> 
> sorry por lo de MBI, como sabes la han rebajado a vender, así que te va a tocar apretar un poco los dientes, me esperaba mucha volatilidad, pero creo que debe recuperar algo, ten en cuenta que la empresa está muuuy mailita y sólo había subido porque a los cocos les gustaba mantener al ESEPE, siempre que sea así estás a merced de cómo se levanten por la mañana.



Sips... me enteré esta mañana  .Paciencia... esperemos que no les de por bajar el Sp demasiado... que con lo brutos que están...

Yo pensaba que de las 3 (Ambac, Aig..) era la que menos malita estaba, afortunadamente solo tengo 500 acciones, las otras las largue bien de precio.

^^! Un saludo


----------



## Kujire (11 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Sips... me enteré esta mañana  .Paciencia... esperemos que no les de por bajar el Sp demasiado... que con lo brutos que están...
> 
> Yo pensaba que de las 3 (Ambac, Aig..) era la que menos malita estaba, afortunadamente solo tengo 500 acciones, las otras las largue bien de precio.
> 
> ^^! Un saludo



sip en papel, peeeeero... AIG es GS: así que juega con ventaja


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

Kujire.. el staff de mtxx no me gusta nada... voy a esperar a un spike para salirme.

El fundador tiene su título en una universidad fake "american university" en ASTURIAS... hace unos años que cerraron el chiringuito.

Han inflado las perdidas "oportunamente" aprovechando la carta de la FDA.


----------



## Kujire (11 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire.. el staff de mtxx no me gusta nada... voy a esperar a un spike para salirme.
> 
> El fundador tiene su título en una universidad fake "american university" en ASTURIAS... hace unos años que cerraron el chiringuito.
> 
> Han inflado las perdidas "oportunamente" aprovechando la carta de la FDA.



sip, haces bien, no hay que enamorarse de una farma: mentirosa ...ponla de patitas en la calle


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

Alguien sabe donde puedo ver las acciones de Ducati??


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ago 2009)

Esto no lo arreglan ni en la robasta...
que desastre.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2009)

Coño, toda la tarde ha sido de zafarrancho bajista sin apenas recuperaciones. Lo van a cerrar en mínimos intradiarios.
Ya le tenían ganas para bajarlo así.


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Alguien sabe donde puedo ver las acciones de Ducati??



Tal vez aquí, aunque no se si será el correcto:

DMH.DE: Summary for DUCATI MOTOR HOLD - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tal vez aquí, aunque no se si será el correcto:
> 
> DMH.DE: Summary for DUCATI MOTOR HOLD - Yahoo! Finance



No furula el enlace da valores de hace mucho tiempo, ya miré ahí, sería interesante ponerse corto por lo de Stoner, seguramente no vuelva a correr más, y no esos 3 GGPP que dicen..

(No sé si os gustan las motos, yo soy bastante fanático)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No furula el enlace da valores de hace mucho tiempo, ya miré ahí, sería interesante ponerse corto por lo de Stoner, seguramente no vuelva a correr más, y no esos 3 GGPP que dicen..
> 
> (No sé si os gustan las motos, yo soy bastante fanático)



Con ese nombre... quién lo diría? :

Por cierto lo de Ariad que me has preguntado antes, la verdad es que no tengo ni idea, me he ido al finance.yahoo y lo he buscado para que la gente supiera de lo que hablabáis, pero de la acción ni idea... aunque si la recomienda DP HF, dala por acertada... 

Saludos... y que lástima lo de Stoner... 

Por cierto, ARIAD hoy se ha movido entre el 1,84 y el 1,91$... todavía me meteré!!!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ago 2009)

Bueno, ya está, acabó la pesadilla.

*IBEX 10.831,90 -0,83%*


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

Un cierre decente... mira el stoxx.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Alguien sabe donde puedo ver las acciones de Ducati??



Este es de los mios jajajajaja

No sabia que Ducati cot en bolsa....

Aqui te dejo la niña de mis ojos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Con ese nombre... quién lo diría? :
> 
> Por cierto lo de Ariad que me has preguntado antes, la verdad es que no tengo ni idea, me he ido al finance.yahoo y lo he buscado para que la gente supiera de lo que hablabáis, pero de la acción ni idea... aunque si la recomienda DP HF, dala por acertada...
> 
> Saludos... y que lástima lo de Stoner...



Pues sí faltan muchos pilotos como Luca, un virtuoso sin duda, y encima buen mecánico, diseñador y preparador..

Loris Reganni también es de mis favoritos, como arrastraba el codo!!

Y por supuesto Kevin y Wane, que se meaban al Doohan...

Habría que ver a Rossi correindo con estos... y eso que es bueno...


----------



## rosonero (11 Ago 2009)

Jo jod....... Salgo a comer y una compras y a la vuelta un poco más y no reconozco al Ibex :

A las 17:27 entraba en el broker, he visto el batcazo del Ibex, he visto el SP en el mítico ¿soporte? de los 994 y sin tiempo a más (ni siquiera de tirar la moneda) me he hecho con dos minis largos para mañana, que han cerrado justo donde los he comprado, 10835.

Ahora voy a leeros y pensar en lo que he hecho


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2009)

No me ha gustado nada esta bajada tan fuerte, confirma una estrella de la noche que tenemos en gráfico diario y eso sugiere que nos iremos más abajo todavía, ahora mismo el dinero está por debajo de los niveles de los máximos de julio que es otro dato que no me gusta.

Me he metido largo de nuevo hace un rato pero creo que voy a salirme antes de que me pille el oso.

edito: en intradía el dinero ha entrado antes y durante los mínimos, pero la cantidad es pequeña y de momento solo me hace pensar en un rebote técnico.


----------



## rosonero (11 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No me ha gustado nada esta bajada tan fuerte, confirma una estrella de la noche que tenemos en gráfico diario y eso sugiere que nos iremos más abajo todavía, ahora mismo el dinero está por debajo de los niveles de los máximos de julio que es otro dato que no me gusta.
> 
> Me he metido largo de nuevo hace un rato pero creo que voy a salirme antes de que me pille el oso.
> 
> edito: en intradía el dinero ha entrado antes y durante los mínimos, pero la cantidad es pequeña y de momento solo me hace pensar en un rebote técnico.



Mulder no me dejes solo que aquí están todos con la recortada 

Me quedaré con "la posibilidad de rebote técnico" y de volver a hacer una semana de aquellas de, un día abajo, otro arriba.


----------



## until (11 Ago 2009)

Mulder, corrigeme si me equivoco, pero no pronosticastes tu una caida brusca en el S&P500 para hoy martes, y un posterior rebote muy fuerte.


----------



## Speculo (11 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No me ha gustado nada esta bajada tan fuerte, confirma una estrella de la noche que tenemos en gráfico diario y eso sugiere que nos iremos más abajo todavía, ahora mismo el dinero está por debajo de los niveles de los máximos de julio que es otro dato que no me gusta.
> 
> Me he metido largo de nuevo hace un rato pero creo que voy a salirme antes de que me pille el oso.
> 
> edito: en intradía el dinero ha entrado antes y durante los mínimos, pero la cantidad es pequeña y de momento solo me hace pensar en un rebote técnico.



Según las pérdidas que quieras asumir, yo que tú esperaría hasta las nueve, a ver qué hacen. Lo de hoy parece que ha sido para corregir el exceso del otro día. Aunque nos pueden llevar tranquilamente al 2600, no creo que llegue la sangre al río. Y si llega, de ahí no pasará.
Estoy por ponerme largo yo con alguna posición de más de dos contratos y dejarlo a ver qué pasa.

Lo malo del aumento de la volatilidad es que, o no pones stops, o los que pongas te los van a saltar. Y si te los saltan, estarás fuera del mercado cuando se produzca cualquier giro. Ahora mismo poner un stop de menos de treinta puntos es estar en el mercado para nada.


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Mulder no me dejes solo que aquí están todos con la recortada
> 
> Me quedaré con "la posibilidad de rebote técnico" y de volver a hacer una semana de aquellas de, un día abajo, otro arriba.



Nos acaban de dar un serio aviso: vamos a corregir un poco estos días, así que no te pongas por en medio.

A lo mejor me equivoco, pero lo veo así.


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2009)

until dijo:


> Mulder, corrigeme si me equivoco, pero no pronosticastes tu una caida brusca en el S&P500 para hoy martes, y un posterior rebote muy fuerte.



Pues no recuerdo, la verdad, es posible


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

Un batacazo!

Javelin Pharmaceuticals Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Un batacazo!
> 
> Javelin Pharmaceuticals Inc. - Google Finance



Bah... xd mira MBI ... jaja

Mulder, eres un caso... 

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

Eso no es nada... aquí MINIMO -25% .... eso es normal para un inversor USAriano.

Tiene aspecto de recuperar. MBI


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Según las pérdidas que quieras asumir, yo que tú esperaría hasta las nueve, a ver qué hacen. Lo de hoy parece que ha sido para corregir el exceso del otro día. Aunque nos pueden llevar tranquilamente al 2600, no creo que llegue la sangre al río. Y si llega, de ahí no pasará.
> Estoy por ponerme largo yo con alguna posición de más de dos contratos y dejarlo a ver qué pasa.
> 
> Lo malo del aumento de la volatilidad es que, o no pones stops, o los que pongas te los van a saltar. Y si te los saltan, estarás fuera del mercado cuando se produzca cualquier giro. Ahora mismo poner un stop de menos de treinta puntos es estar en el mercado para nada.



Si, de momento voy a esperar, veo muchas posibilidades de rebote relativamente fuerte de aquí al cierre, puede que hasta mañana tengamos gap al alza, pero no confío en lo que ocurra después. 

Yo siempre pongo stops, pero no me gusta que me los salten a la primera y todo por no querer aguantar 20 puntos en contra durante el intradía que pueden cambiar a positivo en cualquier momento, sobre todo si estás bastante seguro de adonde van a ir. El Stoxx no lo parece pero puede ser muy nervioso y un stop a 5-8 puntos te lo van a saltar casi seguro si no tienes mucha suerte.

De todas formas seguimos en tendencia alcista, un largo tiene muchas posibilidades de recuperarse pronto, con un corto tienes que esperar a que suene la flauta, como hoy.

De todas formas la bajada ha ido mucho más lejos de lo que debía y ahora mismo todo puede ser posible, me parece que vamos a tener una semana bajista ya dejaremos las subidas para la semana que viene.

Y me puedo equivocar, claro.


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

Para todos los nuevos inversores en ARIA:

The Leukemia & Lymphoma Society Community: Ariad Trial--an update


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes
Quiero sangría

Mulder
De aquí al cierre NPI pero de momento el Stockastico lento del DJI acaba de pegar un viraje pabajo algo seco.

Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Para todos los nuevos inversores en ARIA:
> 
> The Leukemia & Lymphoma Society Community: Ariad Trial--an update



Esperemos que esta gente se cure y nosotros nos forremos.

Amen.


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Quiero sangría
> 
> Mulder
> ...



Puede ser pero ha entrado dinero suficiente en el Stoxx como para llevarnos del vuelta al 2690, tardarán lo que quieran en llegar y puede que no suban tanto, pero algo ha de subir que los leoncios nunca pierden


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2009)

¿He dicho ya que me encanta esta sección? 



> 17:10:42 h.
> Mundo hedge Fund [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



Lo acabo de leer ahora mismo y el sentimiento que me da es muy parecido al que he escrito hace un rato en un comentario anterior.


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

30K ARIAD A 1.82USD añadidas a la cartera... total 130.000acs


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Ago 2009)

Mulder
Pues en el DJI de momento no hay viruta...


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Mulder
> Pues en el DJI de momento no hay viruta...



La entrada de dinero en el DJI debería llevarnos a los 9250 aproximadamente.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 30K ARIAD A 1.82USD añadidas a la cartera... total 130.000acs



Vaya pastón que manejas Donpepito...

Al final me voy a arrepentir de haber modificado la órden... igual me hubiera entrado a 1,80 o menos...


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

Como he comentado... mi plan es ir incrementando progresivamente la cartera con acciones de ARIA.... no te arrepientas de la compra... siempre existirá un precio + bajo de entrada, todos los días no va a subir.


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Como he comentado... mi plan es ir incrementando progresivamente la cartera con acciones de ARIA.... no te arrepientas de la compra... siempre existirá un precio + bajo de entrada, todos los días no va a subir.



DP te acompaño en Aria con una parte mínima, tenía una sobra en R4 de cuando saqué el dinero y lo he puesto en esa acción a ver que tal 

No me haré rico pero probaré tus recetas.


----------



## Speculo (11 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La entrada de dinero en el DJI debería llevarnos a los 9250 aproximadamente.



No puede ser que el Dow se vaya sólo al 9250 y el Stoxx se vaya al 2690, que serían los mil y algo del S&P. Por algún sitio sobran puntos.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> DP te acompaño en Aria con una parte mínima, tenía una sobra en R4 de cuando saqué el dinero y lo he puesto en esa acción a ver que tal
> 
> No me haré rico pero probaré tus recetas.



Yo la espero en 1.7X, que esta semana caerán .

Pero vamos... yo meteré por el estilo que Luca... si yo comprase 30 mil (que no tengo esa pasta), estaría cagado... cagado.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

Os aviso que HGSI... bajo un -33% unos días antes de subir el 400% ... uno días despues.... si las manos fuertes deciden comprar... hablan con GS para un trabajo limpio & rápido.


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

La paciencia es la recompensa en muchas ocasiones.... ya lo he dicho muchas veces... marcar un objetivo y dejar el botón olvidado.

Siempre nos pueden comprar la empresa...


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No puede ser que el Dow se vaya sólo al 9250 y el Stoxx se vaya al 2690, que serían los mil y algo del S&P. Por algún sitio sobran puntos.



Bueno, yo no he dicho que el Stoxx vaya a ir a 2690, es más, dudo mucho que llegue hasta ahí en este momento, pero si digo que con el dinero que ha entrado antes estaba a ese nivel.

Además los desfases entre índice son el pan nuestro de todos los días, hoy estoy viendo como se ha estrechado la diferencia entre S&P contado y mini-S&P. Hace unos días el 1000 del contado eran los 994 del futuro y hoy el contado está en 995.5 y el futuro en 993.25

Casi nada.


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

Tengo numerosos ejemplos de oportunidades perdidas... mejor dicho... grandes plusvalías... por no invertir con más cantidad de acciones, puedes sacar varios cientos de miles de euros, pero lo mejor es centrar en 3 acciones como mucho y repartir el capital que estás dispuesto a arriesgar.

Para lo demás está el clásico tradeo intradía que tanto quema, al menos antes tenía + preocupaciones, ahora en el corto plazo... no sufro demasiado.


----------



## donpepito (11 Ago 2009)

Me voy.... hasta la noche... confio en cerrar ARIA a 1.88USD


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2009)

El mini EUROSTOXX está muy cansino para subir. Le cuesta horrores remontar posiciones.
A ver si sube un poquito más para darle un mordisco


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ago 2009)

Ains.. Luca tendrías que haber comprado FACT, las acabo de vender a 10.50... recompra en 10.10....eso espero 

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

Qúe tal Wataru

La verdad es que me tentaron, pero teniendo en cuenta que los maximos anuales están en 11,80 creo la veo muy arriesgada, esa parte de riesgo ya la estoy corriendo con Befesa...

Mañana tendré 2000€ más para jugar así que me plantearé un intradía o tenerla hasta el jueves las FACT o acumular ARIAD si me pego una leche (vender las que tengo y comprar 4k € de ellas.

Nunca he visto a DP tan encantador de serpientes con las stocks.. por algo será...

Puede que el 2X lo haga fácil y eso no es moco de pavo...

A ver si lo hacen las vertice también y me voy a esquiar a los alpes...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Este es de los mios jajajajaja
> 
> No sabia que Ducati cot en bolsa....
> 
> Aqui te dejo la niña de mis ojos...



Buena máquina Hannibal.

Yo tengo algo más polivalente, aunque también con motor en v, es la arquitectura que más me gusta para una moto, un V2.

Mi moto es una Vstrom 650.

Le quedan bien los acrapovic, yo tengo montado un roads.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2009)

Me da en la nariz que van a subir el Mini Stoxx. Ahora mismo muestra divergencia con respecto al mini del SP


----------



## rosonero (11 Ago 2009)

Mis minis largos van viento en popa pero por si la mano falla en el último momento os dejo un manual que he encontrado para pedir deseos a partir de esta noche y durante las dos siguientes.

Guía de Observación de las Perseidas 2009 | Microsiervos ()

_Las Perseidas o Lágrimas de San Lorenzo son un espectáculo de estrellas fugaces o meteoros...Para verlas hay que mirar hacia la constelación de Perseo (visible desde el Hemisferio Norte), de la que toma su nombre, concretamente entre Perseo y Casiopea. Esta última, que está justo encima de la primera, es fácilmente identificable porque tiene una marcada forma de W. Se encuentra entre el norte y el noreste._


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ago 2009)

Luca, DP no tiene problemas... si baja un 10% compra más, su cartera se lo permite y si no sube la deja aparcada durante meses, tu y yo no podemos hacer eso. Al menos yo...sino me aburro .

No te voy a decir que hacer... pero ten calma, que con las farmas (según lo que he visto no de mi experiencia) te puedes quedar en bragas.

¿Y si le da al SP por bajar a 950-900? Guarda liquidez... 

Si mañana suben un 400% no quiero saber nada jaja.

Con respecto a lo del máximo anual, has de mirar que está desarrollando... yo aún le veo más potencial que esos 11.38. Pero voy tradeando... a esta ya le he sacado un par de dolares por acción así.

Un saludo





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Qúe tal Wataru
> 
> La verdad es que me tentaron, pero teniendo en cuenta que los maximos anuales están en 11,80 creo la veo muy arriesgada, esa parte de riesgo ya la estoy corriendo con Befesa...
> 
> ...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca, DP no tiene problemas... si baja un 10% compra más, su cartera se lo permite y si no sube la deja aparcada durante meses, tu y yo no podemos hacer eso. Al menos yo...sino me aburro .
> 
> No te voy a decir que hacer... pero ten calma, que con las farmas (según lo que he visto no de mi experiencia) te puedes quedar en bragas.
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias por los consejos Wataru

Liquidez tengo guardada, 2/3 para ser más concretos, y a buen recaudo por si hay corralito en Hispanistán (cosa por la que me intereso por la bolsa americana ahora)

Debemos de tener en cuenta esto, a ver si la subida meteórica del chulibex al final va a ser como valor refugio.. en Argentina pasó algo parecido ya...

Lo de la farma sigo estudiándolo, es posible que tengamos chivatazos de que todo vaya ok y pasemos de los 11,48.. pero si lo rechaza la FED el viernes??

Seguro que no vas a arriesgar, más sin tener Stop loss en R4 a dejar algunas acciones sin vender antes del viernes...

Si el jueves se pone a 12€ pues incluso puede que sea interesante comprar y mantener el viernes..

De todas maneras, yo te tomo la palabra y pondré una orden de compra mañana a 10,10 por 200 acciones, tampoco son tantos 15€ en comisiones...

Gracias.


----------



## tonuel (11 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Muchas gracias por los consejos Wataru
> 
> Liquidez tengo guardada, 2/3 para ser más concretos, y a buen recaudo por si hay corralito en Hispanistán (cosa por la que me intereso por la bolsa americana ahora).




Me parece que no es muy buena idea comprar papelitos verdes ahora mismo hamijo... :o

Ya sabes lo que dicen... 1€ = 2$... :


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me parece que no es muy buena idea comprar papelitos verdes ahora mismo hamijo... :o
> 
> Ya sabes lo que dicen... 1€ = 2$... :
> 
> ...



Es cierto que el dolar puede evolucionar así, de momento la demanda de petróleo está a niveles de 1982 (eso dice BP) que es lo que realmente mueve el tipo de cambo €/$...

Hasta septiembre octubre no me preocupa demasiado, si veo que corro peligro vendo y huyo.. pero vamos... tengo 2000€ de Ariad.. ya ves... imagina que me hace un x20, pues le saco 40.000€...

Que al final me me pone el €/$ en 2 y está la acción a 1$.. pues me jodo... no hay más.

Gracias por el aviso de todos modos.


----------



## tonuel (11 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Es cierto que el dolar puede evolucionar así, de momento la demanda de petróleo está a niveles de 1982 (eso dice BP) que es lo que realmente mueve el tipo de cambo €/$...
> 
> Hasta septiembre octubre no me preocupa demasiado, si veo que corro peligro vendo y huyo.. pero vamos... tengo 2000€ de Ariad.. ya ves... imagina que me hace un x20, pues le saco 40.000€...
> 
> ...




Si te hace un x20 me parece que el cambio te da un poco igual... 

Yo voy tanteando empresas alemanas, ya veremos cuando llegue el momento... :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ago 2009)

Tonuel si España cae... Alemania también. Al menos el primer año.

Al dolar, yo no lo veo cayendo sino subiendo, lo veo más cerca de 1.20 que de 1.60. Al Morenito le va a llevar su tiempo, pero tonto no lo veo...

Un saludo





tonuel dijo:


> Si te hace un x20 me parece que el cambio te da un poco igual...
> 
> Yo voy tanteando empresas alemanas, ya veremos cuando llegue el momento... :
> 
> ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Ago 2009)

Buenos chicos, como dijimos el viernes pasado, hicimos un máximo en el fibo38,2% y de ahí no pasamos... Comenzamos la onda2, objetivos:

-fibo23,6% 984
-fibo38,2% 962
-fibo50% 945
-fibo61,8% 927

Saludos...


----------



## Speculo (11 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos chicos, como dijimos el viernes pasado, hicimos un máximo en el fibo38,2% y de ahí no pasamos... Comenzamos la onda2, objetivos:
> 
> -fibo23,6% 984
> -fibo38,2% 962
> ...



Cuidado con la onda 2, que está todo el mundo con la onda y la corrección en la boca,,, Cuidadito.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Cuidado con la onda 2, que está todo el mundo con la onda y la corrección en la boca,,, Cuidadito.



Realmente desde el 1019 al 992, ya ha habido una corrección... el que no corrije ni que lo maten es el Ibex, hoy nuevo máximo anual... y van...

Saludos...

PD: Te has fijado como han comprado los últimos días BBVA las manos fuertes...?
PD2: Aprovecho para deciros que hoy en la 2 a las 23:00h en Documentos TV, dan The Subprime Debacle... lo he puesto en la guardería, pero creo que allí no le interesará a nadie...


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Ya estoy por aquí...

ARIA ha cerrado en 1.80USD ... descarto que vuelva a los 1.75USD .... habrá que estar preparado para cargar de nuevo.

Sigo con el objetivo previsto... normalmente los CEOs solo compran cuando conocen el potencial de revalorización de la empresa... no es habitual que vaya a perder su dinero "de su bolsillo" 

El sabe perfectamente lo que tienen entre manos... en cambio cuando venden sus acciones... está claro, no¿=? XD


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

Si mañana se porta bien ARIA, cargo unas cuantas en la mochila.
A ver.


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

ARIA....Upcoming Medical Meeting

Clinical investigators will present data on oral ridaforolimus in combination with bevacizumab (Avastin®) in patients with heavily pretreated, advanced solid tumors at the upcoming European Society of Medical Oncology (ESMO) meeting, Berlin, Germany, September 20 to 24, 2009. This will be the first time that complete data from the study will be presented.
----------------------------------------------------
ARIA....Upcoming Investor Meeting

ARIAD will make a corporate presentation at the following upcoming investor conferences:
Rodman & Renshaw Annual Healthcare Conference, New York City, September 9 to 11, 2009


----------



## Bambi (12 Ago 2009)

buenos días, siempre me pierdo lo mejor por no entrar por las tardes... ayer por primera vez en ... erm ... mucho tiempo no salió la jugada de entrar en el soporte en MTS y perdí unos 300 eurejos aún con stop : 

en semanas similares a esta, mi experiencia es: corrección el martes -> miércoles rebota, pero jueves y viernes bajamos hasta mínimos semana anterior

lo mismo a partir de ahora empezamos a ver mucha mini por aquí 

<embed id="VideoPlayback" src="http://video.google.es/googleplayer.swf?docid=6864864683991942919&hl=es&fs=true" style="width:400px;height:326px" allowFullScreen="true" allow******Access="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"> </embed>


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2009)

A los buenos días!

En mi opinión estamos a cortísimo plazo en entorno bajista y técnicamente no contemplo la posibilidad de rebotes muy fuertes, pero veo que hemos empezado el día cayendo duramente mientras el dinero no lo ha hecho, aunque se ven pequeñas salidas, así que posibilidades de un pequeño rebote parece que si que podríamos tener.

No acabaremos bien (para los alcistas, claro) estos días que vienen por delante, pero tengo bastante confianza puesta en un cambio de tendencia para el final del jueves-viernes. Tampoco creo que la corrección se alargue más allá del 2600, pero como ya dije ayer en este momento todo puede ocurrir, tenemos muchas posibilidades abiertas.


----------



## Bambi (12 Ago 2009)

lo que no me gustó fue el cierre USA ayer, donde se suele ver "reajuste", creí que se moderaría la cosa pero parecía que tirábamos hacia el 992 peligrosamente


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2009)

Buenos días.

Mi gozo en un pozo, nunca mejor dicho : Habrá que esperar un intento de cierre de gap para ver si salgo airoso de mis largos de ayer a última hora.


----------



## Speculo (12 Ago 2009)

Muy buenos días.
Hay que ir vigilando niveles y teniendo cuidado. Hemos subido muy rápido y no es descartable una bajada también muy rápida hasta los 985SP. Esto puede ser bueno o malo, porque ya sabemos todos lo que hacen las gacelas con las bajadas bruscas.
Pero bueno, vayamos paso a paso y ahora mismo hay que observar si se respetan estos niveles o se perforan con alegría.

Como no sabemos cuánto han comprado los gordos ni cuánto han soltado ya, no sabemos si esta corrección es un alto en el camino o no lo es. Yo creo que la subida desde mediados de julio se ha producido con mucho dinero procedente de los bancos centrales. Ese dinero hay que convertirlo ahora en plusvalías y devolverlo. Bajadas muy bruscas creo que no convienen a nadie pues el que tiene que vender ha de buscar comprador y si no hay mucho que quiera comprar y a los pocos que hay los asustas, ......

Yo, según vaya viendo el panorama, igual entro largo ya con alguna posición seria. Ayer estuve a punto de hacerlo al final de la sesión. Pienso que por debajo de los 990SP se dan ya buenas entradas, aunque es evidente que se tendrá que sudar un poco con ellas.


----------



## eduenca (12 Ago 2009)

Marchando una de insiders:




> Manuel Soto Serrano, vicepresidente 4º de la entidad, comunica las siguientes operaciones sobre los títulos del Banco Santander:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

El mini del stoxx está probando los mínimos de la semana pasada. Debería rebotar algo en estos niveles, si los pierde con facilidad, mala señal marcando que la corrección podría ser un poco más profunda (hasta los 2540 más o menos)


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2009)

Pues ya estoy fuera con pérdidas mínimas. Menos mal que el Ibex siempre da una segunda oportunidad a primerísima hora para deshacer posiciones y de paso cerrar el pequeño gap con el que abrió.

Después del susto iré solo mirando porque parece que esto se pone feo/serio.


----------



## tonuel (12 Ago 2009)

Buenos dias gacelas... 


Saludos


----------



## pyn (12 Ago 2009)

El ibex ha tocado un soporte muy importante el 10760, a ver cómo se comporta.


----------



## Deudor (12 Ago 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> lo que no me gustó fue el cierre USA ayer, donde se suele ver "reajuste", creí que se moderaría la cosa pero parecía que tirábamos hacia el 992 peligrosamente



Muy feo ese cierre.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

Las cotizaciones se han parado dónde correspondía (2630 en Mini Stoxx y 10760 en el Chulibex (me ha gustado este nombre porque refleja realmente lo que es).
Sería importante que no fueran más abajo al menos hoy.


----------



## pyn (12 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Las cotizaciones se han parado dónde correspondía (2630 en Mini Stoxx y 10760 en el Chulibex (me ha gustado este nombre porque refleja realmente lo que es).
> Sería importante que no fueran más abajo al menos hoy.



Sobre el Ibex ha roto ese soporte, parece que se queda sin fuerza, yo no se dónde está el dinero que dice Mulder, pero en el ibex parece que no. En teoría el siguiente soporte son los 10720 y de ahí a los 10680....


----------



## Bambi (12 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Sobre el Ibex ha roto ese soporte, parece que se queda sin fuerza, *yo no se dónde está el dinero que dice Mulder *



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tFfb_CwBma0&hl=es&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tFfb_CwBma0&hl=es&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Ago 2009)

Símbolo Último Ayer Difer. Dif.% VolC Compra Venta VolV Volumen Hora 

ARIA 1,80 1,80 -0,08 -4,26 2.000 1,77 2,39 200 1.996.012 02:00:00 

Mirando los datos de ARIAD de ayer me intriga un poco eso de las ventas a 2,39.

Si no es un fallo de R4 igual hoy a la apertira empezamos a triunfar.

Las Befesas están muy perezosas, me he desecho de ellas por si tengo que cargar más Ariad, tened cuidado con ellas los que las teneís, si alguien quiere intradía que compre a 14,20, seguramente recupere los 15,00 hoy.


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Sobre el Ibex ha roto ese soporte, parece que se queda sin fuerza, yo no se dónde está el dinero que dice Mulder, pero en el ibex parece que no. En teoría el siguiente soporte son los 10720 y de ahí a los 10680....



Parece que el dinero se ha ido a los bonos, el bund está subiendo bastante desde ayer.


----------



## tonuel (12 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Sobre el Ibex ha roto ese soporte, parece que se queda sin fuerza,* yo no se dónde está el dinero que dice Mulder*, pero en el ibex parece que no. En teoría el siguiente soporte son los 10720 y de ahí a los 10680....





Mulder dijo:


> *Parece que el dinero se ha ido a los bonos*, el bund está subiendo bastante desde ayer.



El dinero va y viene... parece mentira que no lo sepan... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Buenos días.

ARIA está en AH a 1.81USD ... tocando los 1.85USD como max.

Hay otra que me gusta, pero estos días pasados no había apenas volumen de venta... HCLS ... no se puede acumular. :-(

Solo por la especulación de cara a los resultados del TRIAL, ARIA, debe doblar la cotización de aquí a Septiembre, HSGI ha sacado a la venta + acciones y las colocó la semana pasada en 14.00USD y ahora va por los 15.xxUSD.

Y HGSI, ha subido por los buenos resultados en su TRIAL... no busco paralelismos con ARIA, pero auguro un buen resultado... teniendo en cuenta que MERCK es el que aporta el dinero, y en los foros de pacientes in******os en su trial... hay buenas noticias.

Si el mercado retrocede, es un buen momento para seguir comprando, en mi opinión.


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> ARIA está en AH a 1.81USD ... tocando los 1.85USD como max.
> 
> ...



Las farmas siempre suben cuando el resto baja, son valores refugio, aunque no tengo muy claro si entre esos valores estará ARIA.


----------



## Bambi (12 Ago 2009)

creo que mi vetusta tarjeta gráfica está volviendo a fallar, por un momento me pareció ver el stoxx en color verde


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Ago 2009)

algun valiente para ING?


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> creo que mi vetusta tarjeta gráfica está volviendo a fallar, por un momento me pareció ver el stoxx en color verde



Te puedo prometer que aun no falla 

edito: me he salido del largo de ayer con una pequeña pérdida que es la equivalente a mi beneficio de ayer por la mañana, así que me quedo como estaba de momento, pero al menos estoy más tranquilo. Creo que aun subiremos algo más antes de que vengan los gringos.


----------



## Speculo (12 Ago 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> creo que mi vetusta tarjeta gráfica está volviendo a fallar, por un momento me pareció ver el stoxx en color verde



Está que quiere y no puede. No he visto que se hayan tocado niveles de apertura en los futuros (2656) . En el contado creo que sí.


----------



## Deudor (12 Ago 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> algun valiente para ING?



Yo ya fui valiente cuando presentó resultado Deutsche Bank, y todavía me estoy lamentando.
Con el fuego no se juega.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

Ya tenemos al mini Stoxx en verde.
Estoy con Mulder en que puede seguir al alza hasta la apertura de USA.
¿No era hoy cuando el BoE comunicaba que la economía de su país se iba atpc?, ¿A qué hora lo comunican?


----------



## Speculo (12 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Ya tenemos al mini Stoxx en verde.
> Estoy con Mulder en que puede seguir al alza hasta la apertura de USA.
> ¿No era hoy cuando el BoE comunicaba que la economía de su país se iba atpc?, ¿A qué hora lo comunican?



Si comunica eso, las bolsas suben un 5% mañana 

No. El miedo de la renta variable es que el Bernie anuncie tensiones inflacionistas que hagan necesario subir el tipo de interés en próximas sesiones. Y más cosas, pero nunca que la economía number one va mal.
Parece que por los movimientos de los bonos, eso es lo que está descontando el personal. Aunque ya se sabe lo que pasa cuando el personal descuenta por anticipado...


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Si comunica eso, las bolsas suben un 5% mañana
> 
> No. *El miedo de la renta variable es que el Bernie anuncie tensiones inflacionistas que hagan necesario subir el tipo de interés en próximas sesiones*. Y más cosas, pero nunca que la economía number one va mal.
> Parece que por los movimientos de los bonos, eso es lo que está descontando el personal. Aunque ya se sabe lo que pasa cuando el personal descuenta por anticipado...



No creo que comunique esa noticia. Este tipo le encanta y le va bien que esto suba sin parar (este sabe inflar precios que da gusto).

En todo el mundo se está alabando su forma de hacer y no va a hacer que esto cambie. Como siempre, "el que venga detrás que arre". 

Salu2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Ago 2009)

¿¿??

Acabo de hacer un intradía con Befesa, entrando a 14,10 y vendiendo a 14,95, me cotiza a 14,97 y no se me venden las 166 acciones ¿¿¿???

Me cago en R4!!!!


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Tienes que tener posiciones de compra o bien incautos que las quieran...  eso pasa en chicharros con poco vol de negociado... mira CODERE hoy!


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Ya veo que las ha bajado a 14,90€ no las quiere nadie... como muy barato las puedes vender a 14,70€ XD


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> ¿¿??
> 
> Acabo de hacer un intradía con Befesa, entrando a 14,10 y vendiendo a 14,95, me cotiza a 14,97 y no se me venden las 166 acciones ¿¿¿???
> 
> Me cago en R4!!!!



¿y si vendes a mercado? peor no te irá.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Ago 2009)

Que alguein compre 166 befesas a 14,95 porfa..

XD...


----------



## tonuel (12 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> ¿¿??
> 
> Acabo de hacer un intradía con Befesa, entrando a 14,10 y vendiendo a 14,95, me cotiza a 14,97 y no se me venden las 166 acciones ¿¿¿???
> 
> Me cago en R4!!!!



Descripción Variación (%) Último Ayer Compra Venta Fecha Volumen 

BEFESA -0,11 (-0,73%) 14,97 15,08 14,70 14,90 11:39:40 9.516 

Las Befesas son de pobres... :o

La variación del precio de venta y el de compra 20 centimacos... ¿Alguien me explica este baile de precios...? 


Saludos :o


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿y si vendes a mercado? peor no te irá.



Si vendo a mercado me las colocará a 14,70...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Descripción Variación (%) Último Ayer Garantía Compra Venta Contratar Fecha Volumen
> 
> BEFESA -0,11 (-0,73%) 14,97 15,08 50% 14,70 14,90 11:39:40 9.516
> 
> ...



Befesa tiene un spread que te cagas... por eso intradía se le saca mucho, aunque te puedes quedar pillado como yo ahora..

Alucinas con un 0,25 de diferencia.. pero lo normal es que esté entre 0,35- 0,45....


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Si quieres venderlas... ponlas a 14,70€ y te vuelan de las manos... DP HF TE LAS COMPRA TODAS! XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Ago 2009)

Os las dejo baratas chicos, he modificado la orden a 14,90...


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Aunque... yo las venderia a 15,00€ pon la orden.. verás como hoy te entra.

No hay que regalar las accs. :-X


----------



## tonuel (12 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Befesa tiene un spread que te cagas... por eso intradía se le saca mucho, aunque te puedes quedar pillado como yo ahora..
> 
> Alucinas con un 0,25 de diferencia.. pero lo normal es que esté entre 0,35- 0,45....



¿Y lo del 14,97 como se come? :


A veces no me ha entrado la orden inexplicablemente para mi... pero seguro que será por desconocimiento... :o


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Vaya mamoneo que tienen hoy de nuevo en VERTICE360º ICAX-BA se come sus posis para dejar el precio en 0,394 ... luego pone + a la venta a ese precio.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Aunque... yo las venderia a 15,00€ pon la orden.. verás como hoy te entra.
> 
> No hay que regalar las accs. :-X



Seguramente se la vuelva a pegar después de comer, y mañana por la mañana suba de nuevo, es su rutina, puedes ahcer 2 o 3 operaciones por día con ellas.


----------



## tonuel (12 Ago 2009)

Ahora Banesto está en:

Compra 8,605
Venta 8,63


Si vendo CFDs a 8,63 y compro a 8,605 al momento... negocio seguro... pero me parece que no será tan bonito... xD


Por cierto...


Que alguien le meta a cintra joder.... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

A 14,97€ se las ha comido la misma agencia ... no me fio un pelo.

912 ACS INVE-MA --- YO ME LO GUISO Y ME LO COMO-

88 ACS se las ha comido tambien INVE-MA ... pero está vez alguien de RT4, se las ha colocado. 

XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Ago 2009)

Dp vaya mamoneo que tenemos con las vertice, al final las vamos a tener que "regalar" como tu comentas...


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

REINO UNIDO... siempre jod... los planes:

LONDRES --El momento y la fuerza de la recuperación económica de Reino Unido siguen siendo muy inciertos, indicó el Banco de Inglaterra el miércoles, y dijo que no descarta nuevos estímulos de política monetaria. 

En su informe trimestral sobre inflación, los responsables de política monetaria señalaron que, si se cumplen las expectativas del mercado de un incremento gradual de los tipos de interés a partir de 2010, "es más probable que la inflación sea a medio plazo inferior al objetivo, no superior". 

Sin embargo, los responsables de políticas monetarias dijeron que hay "importantes riesgos" para la inflación tanto al alza como a la baja. 

Si se mantiene la política actual, con los tipos de interés en el mínimo histórico del 0,5% y el banco central cumpliendo el programa de compras de bonos por 175.000 millones de libras, el Índice de Precios de Consumo debería estar en el objetivo de cerca del 2% a mediados de 2011. 

Esto indica que el Banco de Inglaterra no cree probable que tenga que endurecer su política monetaria en los próximos meses e incluso podría tener que dar más estímulo con su programa de expansión cuantitativa.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Ago 2009)

Pues no me entra la orden de venta limitada a 14,90 no me lo explico...


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Tienes que entender... que para que alguien te compre tus acciones.... tiene que haber demanda a ese precio... ahora nadie quiere pagar ese precio.

Si quieres venderlas en segundos... baja a 14,70€

ESE ES EL PELIGRO DE LOS CHICHARROS... POCA LIQUIDEZ!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Ago 2009)

La orden de compra previa, la tengo parcialmente ejecutada, de 200 iniciales sólo pude comprar 166.

Será eso lo que no me deja realizar la orden de venta ¿¿??


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

No... es lo que te he puesto antes.... el mercado funciona de este modo.


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Ya te las ha comprado INVE-MA... tus 166 acs.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Ago 2009)

Vendidas a 14,70... estaba bajando el precio de las ventas, se va avolver a ir a 14,50 en breve.


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Poco negociado... menos de 10.000acs. yo creo que va a por los 15,00€ la misma agencia se las comerá para subirla.... ya verás!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Ago 2009)

Veo DP que le has cogido el gustillo a las befesas


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Estoy quemado de los chicharros del continuo... si quieres negociado del bueno: PRISA / ZELTIA .... lo demás es mucha paciencia y comprar en el momento apropiado.


----------



## Speculo (12 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ahora Banesto está en:
> 
> Compra 8,605
> Venta 8,63
> ...



Es lo que ha puesto DonPepito.
Si en 8,605 no hay mucho volumen, a lo mejor se te acaben comprando a eso, pero como haya mucho, tú vas al final de la lista y puede que ya no se vuelva a cambiar nada en esos niveles.
Si fuera tan fácil ¿Para qué íbamos a estar aquí tocando los huevos con las rayas??


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Estoy quemado de los chicharros del continuo... si quieres negociado del bueno: PRISA / ZELTIA .... lo demás es mucha paciencia y comprar en el momento apropiado.



Zeltia por debajo de 3 € puede interesar.. parece que le falta poco.

Prisa tengo un amigo que no le entró la orden del stop loss y perdió prácticamente todo en el gran bajón...


----------



## Bambi (12 Ago 2009)

befesa que ya de por sí es estrecha siendo agosto pues lo que ves, a mí no me gusta nada entrar en ese tipo de valores precisamente por eso, lo siento pero no puedo ayudarte amigo 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PBlMrGgpwXE&hl=es&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PBlMrGgpwXE&hl=es&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



en otro orden de cosas, mi tarjeta está volviendo a fallar...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Ago 2009)

DP conoces el nombre de la agencia que lleva las acciones a la sociedad inversora de abengoa? sería muy interesante ver las operaciones de ésta...

Por cierto, cómo veis las posis? supongo que tenéis contratado el tiempo real y por eso las veis no? o tenéis el terminal bloomberg con sus 2 pantallitas XD


----------



## tonuel (12 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Es lo que ha puesto DonPepito.
> Si en 8,605 no hay mucho volumen, a lo mejor se te acaben comprando a eso, pero como haya mucho, tú vas al final de la lista y puede que ya no se vuelva a cambiar nada en esos niveles.
> Si fuera tan fácil ¿Para qué íbamos a estar aquí tocando los huevos con las rayas??





Al final pongo un precio y no hago preguntas... 


Por cierto...


Por un momento me pareció ver el ibex en verde... necesito respuestas... :


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Si quieres intradias seguros, le mejor son los bancos... hasta la fecha, o MTS, en una buena bajada.

Es obligación desde mi punto de vista, tener contratadas las posis... te puedes hacer una idea ....

Respecto a tu consulta de la agencia que mueve las inversiones de ABENGOA... lo miraré.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> REINO UNIDO... siempre jod... los planes:
> 
> LONDRES --El momento y la fuerza de la recuperación económica de Reino Unido siguen siendo muy inciertos, indicó el Banco de Inglaterra el miércoles, y dijo que no descarta nuevos estímulos de política monetaria.
> 
> ...



Que lo repitan que no me ha quedado claro


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Ya hemos apretado el BOTON ... hay que hacer plusvalias, amigo! 

Jijijijiji....


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Te lo adelanté... BEFESA a 14,95€ ha sido la propia agencia la que ha comido sus posis a 14,95€ INVE-MA

Vaya panda de .... #####@@@@@@@!!!


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

¿la recuperación del mini Stoxx desde los 2630, se ha hecho con volumen?.
El precio ya está llegando a unos niveles interesantes.


----------



## tonuel (12 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si quieres intradias seguros, le mejor son los bancos... hasta la fecha, o MTS, en una buena bajada.
> 
> Es obligación desde mi punto de vista, tener contratadas las posis... te puedes hacer una idea ....
> 
> Respecto a tu consulta de la agencia que mueve las inversiones de ABENGOA... lo miraré.




Yo ahora mismo veo una posi en cintra a 6,005€ de 112.000 acciones, cuando las demas son del entorno 1000-5000... 

Con lo visto hasta ahora la verdad es que me fio bastante poco de ellas... 


Saludos


----------



## Bambi (12 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si quieres intradias seguros, le mejor son los bancos... hasta la fecha, o *MTS*, en una buena bajada.



que suele funcionar pero ayer me la jugó precisamente, a ver que tal se porta hoy

el botón se ha pulsado pero flojito DP, aguanta los minolles un segundo por si aca


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Te lo adelanté... BEFESA a 14,95€ ha sido la propia agencia la que ha comido sus posis a 14,95€ INVE-MA
> 
> Vaya panda de .... #####@@@@@@@!!!



Está claro que la primera decisión es la válida.

Mi idea de vender a 14,95 no era tan descabellada...

De todas maneras, con tal manipulación, ganarle intradía a la estrecha esta no está mal y se me suele dar bien.


----------



## Speculo (12 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> ¿la recuperación del mini Stoxx desde los 2630, se ha hecho con volumen?.
> El precio ya está llegando a unos niveles interesantes.



En 2660 tiene un pequeño muro. Es un nivel de cierta relevancia.
Algo de dinero sí que ha entrado en alguna de las velas, sí.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Está claro que la primera decisión es la válida.
> 
> Mi idea de vender a 14,95 no era tan descabellada...
> 
> De todas maneras, con tal manipulación, ganarle intradía a la estrecha esta no está mal y se me suele dar bien.



Date por contento con la operación ....

Ya se podía hacer todos los días una así. 

Saludos


----------



## tonuel (12 Ago 2009)

Es la hora chavalotes... a los botes... sólo hay un camino... :


Saludos


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> En 2660 tiene un pequeño muro. Es un nivel de cierta relevancia.
> Algo de dinero sí que ha entrado en alguna de las velas, sí.



Está dando vueltas por ese entorno.
Creo que va a subir un poquito más


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Yo te recomiendo invertir como min 6,000€ por operación... si lo tienes claro.

Ten en cuenta que muchos de los chicharros del MC... suelen llevarlos a donde "algunos" les mandan... solo hay que estar dentro en el momento. 

MTS... es para ir con 100.000€ como poco... le puedes sacar un 5% en un par de días.


----------



## Bambi (12 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> MTS... es para ir con 100.000€ como poco... le puedes sacar un 5% en un par de días.



Nos ha jodido Mayo con las flores, por no haber llovido antes. ¿O estamos hablando de apalancamiento?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Ago 2009)

Ahora mismo estoy mirando entrar en PRIM

Conozco la empresa bastante bien por dentro... tienen unos resultados muy buenos...

Alguien le tiene hechado el ojo?


----------



## Speculo (12 Ago 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Nos ha jodido Mayo con las flores, por no haber llovido antes. ¿O estamos hablando de apalancamiento?



Coño, por eso donpepito es un _Hedge-Mano fuerte_ que nos guía a los demás hacia la luz y la tranquilidad ¿Qué te habías creído tú, que éramos todos unas gacelas o qué??


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Si quieres sacar para unas entradas para el cine... la bolsa no es lo tuyo.... hay que tener un min de 60.000€ para moverse libremente.

Mis primeras compras en octubre del año pasado... comenzaron con poco capital.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si quieres sacar para unas entradas para el cine... la bolsa no es lo tuyo.... hay que tener un min de 60.000€ para moverse libremente.
> 
> Mis primeras compras en octubre del año pasado... comenzaron con poco capital.



¿y en que mercados recomiendas invertir?


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Olvidate de los buenos resultados... ahora solo se mueven por especulación... no hay nada garantizado.

Los bancos patrios ha tocado techo... a SAN se le atraganta los 11,00€ y muchos empiezan a vender en 10.xx€ yo lo hubiese hecho ya! XD


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

Es que SAN a 11€ con las perspectivas que hay (sin broteverdismo) es un despropósito.

Tienen que hacer plusvalías ya (se ha más que duplicado en !!!6 meses!!!)


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

El ibex lo veo para entrar con mucho capital en un acc y salirse en pocos días, algunas muestras:

ACCIONA .. hace unos días en 80xx

ABENGOA... hace unos días en 15,xx

MTS... hace unos días 21,00

TRE... hace unos días 30.xx

Si inviertes 200.000€ te puedes ir con un 10% en una semana.

Esas son mis favoritas....

Luego está el mercado americano.. que es otro mundo... al menos si optas por las smallcaps... las grandes... se mueven en porcentajes de +10% al mes.

CBST... las compré en 17.xx y han tocado los 20.xx hace un par de días... las vendí antes. :-(

Prefiero el riesgo a ganar / mantener ... no hay otro mercado, donde puedas sacar un 500% ... en corto plazo.


----------



## Bambi (12 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si quieres sacar para unas entradas para el cine... la bolsa no es lo tuyo.... hay que tener un min de 60.000€ para moverse libremente.
> 
> Mis primeras compras en octubre del año pasado... comenzaron con poco capital.



no sé, yo en MTS cuando lo veo claro entro con 1000 acc., que creo no está mal para un sólo valor y (salvo que el cine haya subido mucho ultimamente) suele dar para más que unas entradas con lo que le sacas
¿el mínimo es 100000 para un valor?, get a grip man


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Yo me refiero a aprovechar las oportunidades que hay ahora en el mercado... todos sabiamos que MTS...se iba a los 26,xx€ al igual que las otras que he puesto.

Por qué no arriesgar si lo tienes claro?

Lo demás es para gastos... si quieres plusvalías de verdad... es lo que hay. 

Con 30.000,00€ como min... no me parece mal... no quiero generalizar que todos tengan que invertir 100k!


----------



## tonuel (12 Ago 2009)

No me menteis al SAN que aun tengo que meterle yo antes de que reviente... :



Saludos


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

Vale, lo llamaremos SANostión a partir de ahora jejejeje.


----------



## pyn (12 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si quieres sacar para unas entradas para el cine... la bolsa no es lo tuyo.... hay que tener un min de 60.000€ para moverse libremente.
> 
> Mis primeras compras en octubre del año pasado... comenzaron con poco capital.



¿Quieres decir que sólo operas desde octubre desde el año pasado? Por lo que te he leído, actualmente, manejas sobre los 300.000€ sólo en renta variable y eso no es poco capital...¿con cuanto empezaste?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Ago 2009)

Orden de compra en prim 500 acciones a 7,15 a ver si entra y hacemos un buen intradía


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Ahora mismo tengo +500.000€ en valores con plusvalías por realizar.... mi base ha sido 150.000€

Los grandes beneficios en el mercado USA.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

Activados cortos en Mini Stoxx


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Mucha suerte con esas PRIM... ya he visto que te las ha vendido ABA-BA


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Mi objetivo para este año es llegar a los 3M ... de ahí que no me importe apostar fuerte por ARIA... prefiero jugar con las plusv / minusvalías, en caso de pegarme la gran host....

Un 18% es mucho dinero del este porcentaje de plusv. .... aunque ya entrego lo mio cada año de mis empresas al estado.


----------



## pyn (12 Ago 2009)

Madre mia donpepito dónde vas...y yo queriendo salir de pobre con 10.000€.


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

No conoces bien los gastos mensuales que tengo. :-( es arriesgado invertir una gran suba a un solo valor... pero hay está el gran reto... como mucho 3 valores en cartera, cuando he tenido 12 valores, es una locura... tienes que estar muy pendiente.

De ahí que este liquidando posiciones.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Ago 2009)

Orden de venta prim 500 acciones limitada a 7,40... a ver como sale..

Espero que me entre antes de las 17:00 para ampliar Ariad...

A ver si salen las cosas bien, yo necesito 100.000€ para montar una clínica... creo que entre el trabajo lo ahorrado y la bolsa en 2 años lo consigo..


----------



## Bambi (12 Ago 2009)

tiene buena pinta el stoxx ¿no? quiero decir no ha podido con 2670 antes pero en el rebote no ha llegado a perder el valor de apertura, a ver el segundo intento


----------



## pyn (12 Ago 2009)

Yo con valores no opero, se me quitaron las ganas con GAMESA. Creo que si tienes un buen sistema, los futuros permiten ganancias aceptables gracias al apalancamiento. Ahora me imagino poder operar con 100.000€+efecto apalancamiento y ufffff viviría de esto fijo .


----------



## Speculo (12 Ago 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> tiene buena pinta el stoxx ¿no? quiero decir no ha podido con 2670 antes pero en el rebote no ha llegado a perder el valor de apertura, a ver el segundo intento



Si con buena pinta te refieres a que está más alcista que bajista, de momento, hasta ahora mismo, si, si que la tiene.


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Antes vendí porque hoy no podía estar pendiente de la pantalla y si hubiese mantenido...

En fin, esta mañana el Stoxx tenía capital suficiente para auparlo a estos lugares, pero mientras lo han subido han acumulado más todavía y ahora la línea de meta la tenemos por el entorno de 2690-2700.

No, no es broma, parece que aun queda terreno por recorrer al alza. Hoy no hay datos de mucha importancia (que yo sepa) así que es posible que los gringos nos lleven a los cielos y luego nos hagan otro derribo al cierre europeo.

edito: ARIA a 1.82 en el AH.


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Hipotesis ARIA:

Percent probability of ap534 being successful on CML through phase III - 50% 
Percent probability of ap573 being successful as a combination with Herceptin in breast cancer - 40% 
Market share for ap534 on CML - 20% or $400MM 
Market for ap573 in combination with Herceptin - $400 MM (large margin for error) 
Increase in future sales for ariad and ariad/merck partnership deduced from information in press releases - $800MM 
Assume 140 million shares of Ariad (further dilution) 
Assume half of ap573 profits to Merck 
Profit, assuming 80% gross margin and substracting Merck's share - $480 MM 
Discount for time and risk of non-approval - about $100 MM 
Assume P/E of (type your number in here) 

Fundamental Valuation of Ariad on 7/1/09 about $750 million 
Fundamental Valuation of Ariad on 7/29/09 about 1.5 billion 
Current Value per share about $11


Lectura muy interesante sobre paciente:

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/Externa...9MzQyODA4fENoaWxkSUQ9MzI5MzAwfFR5cGU9MQ==&t=1


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ago 2009)

¡alza p'arriba, polichinela!


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2009)

je je, nadie abre la boca. Todo el mundo expectante con el SP en los 1000.


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2009)

Pues de momento todo parece ir según lo previsto y el dinero sigue subiendo espectacularmente, o estamos a las puertas de una supersubida de magnitudes históricas o nos están tomando el pelo a base de bien.

Y el mini-S&P otra vez en 1000.


----------



## tonuel (12 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues de momento todo parece ir según lo previsto y el dinero sigue subiendo espectacularmente, o estamos a las puertas de una supersubida de magnitudes históricas o nos están tomando el pelo a base de bien.
> 
> Y el mini-S&P otra vez en 1000.




Va a ser lo segundo... como siempre... 



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> je je, nadie abre la boca. Todo el mundo expectante con el SP en los 1000.



Menos mal, pensaba que estaba sola por aquí...


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Ago 2009)

Buenas y calurosas tardes ^__^!

Bueno está la cosa tranquila, lo mismo aprovecho y me pego una mini-siesta, que después de la duchita pega. Adoro la jornada parcial .

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Welcome Wataru!

Otras 10k de ARIA a 1.80USD para la cartera.


----------



## tonuel (12 Ago 2009)

A darle al botón rojo chavales....


como una ola........ 




Saludos


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A darle al botón rojo chavales....
> 
> como una ola........
> 
> Saludos



Joer!!!!!!! la verdad es que están en un lateral, ahí tan alto, que lo están pidiendo a gritos.


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

La OLA de las plusvalías ha llegado! xd


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2009)

El Stoxx aun tiene que subir más, han metido una cantidad de pasta impresionante, aunque hace un momento han soltado un buen paquete, pero aun siguen en saldo muy positivo. Creo van a girar entorno al 2700-2710.

Pero lo suben de una forma que parece que estén constantemente girándolo.


----------



## Speculo (12 Ago 2009)

La verdad es que se están comiendo un volumen más que interesante. Ni siquiera hace falta que lo diga Mulder. Con mirar las posiciones ya vale.
Luego a lo mejor son de mentira pero están saltando mil y pico contratos por punto.


----------



## tonuel (12 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La OLA de las plusvalías ha llegado! xd




Y a esa es a la que estoy ya subido hamijo... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> La verdad es que se están comiendo un volumen más que interesante. Ni siquiera hace falta que lo diga Mulder. Con mirar las posiciones ya vale.
> Luego a lo mejor son de mentira pero están saltando mil y pico contratos por punto.



No me negarás que el indicador me está viniendo muy bien para establecer objetivos 

Me está diciendo por donde van los leoncios de una forma más que satisfactoria.


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2009)

¿Están esperando esto?


* A las 16.30:

- RESERVAS SEMANALES DE CRUDO.

Valoración: 3.

Repercusión en bolsa: En los últimos tiempos es una cifra muy importante, ya que da mucha volatilidad al crudo y como consecuencia a las bolsas; el mercado quiere una cifra de reservas lo más alto posible, lo cual haría bajar al crudo y subir a las bolsas.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

Como siga tan desbocado el Stoxx me va a sacar de los cortos.
!!! Que lo frenen !!!


----------



## tonuel (12 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Como siga tan desbocado el Stoxx me va a sacar de los cortos.
> !!! Que lo frenen !!!



quita el stop... con un par de cojones... :


Hoy mis cintras cierran por debajo de 6€... me lo dicen todos los indicadores... 



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Ago 2009)

Las Prim Son duras... como les está costando... voy a tener que poner un stop loss y ver como abre mañana...

Ariad la veo parada, espero que se quede ahí quieta y no se nos baje a 1,75


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

No te preocupes... hay compras y el vol ahora es bueno.

Estoy vendiendo mis VPHM... me quedan unas 2150acs por vender... el resto a 7.10USD .... llegaron a 8.10USD hace unos días.... prefiero ir realizando plusv.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

Lo he ampliado unos puntillos más con 2 cojones. No vaya a ser que me saque hoy por los pelos.


----------



## Speculo (12 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No me negarás que el indicador me está viniendo muy bien para establecer objetivos
> 
> Me está diciendo por donde van los leoncios de una forma más que satisfactoria.



Pues no te lo niego, no.
Ya me pasarás la fórmula


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

Les recomiendo dibujarse un gráfico del Mini SP500 y trazar una recta juntando los máximos del 7 de Agosto, 11 de Agosto y hoy.
Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Ago 2009)

Voy a ver si me meto en IBR en minimos,que lleva bajando varios dias


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues no te lo niego, no.
> Ya me pasarás la fórmula



Tras dar un mordisco al indicador este no sigue subiendo, me parece que quieren girar aquí.

edito: Ya está claro señores, hasta aquí hemos llegado.


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Les recomiendo dibujarse un gráfico del Mini SP500 y trazar una recta juntando los máximos del 7 de Agosto, 11 de Agosto y hoy.
> Saludos



¿Vale con poner una regla encima de la pantalla?  

Nos lleva más o menos al punto de salida de hoy, 995-996 (esto en el contado)


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tras dar un mordisco al indicador este no sigue subiendo, me parece que quieren girar aquí.



Dios te oiga compañero


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Ago 2009)

Por cierto ayer me meti en Volkswagen a 225 a ver como pinta la cosa... ya estoy con valores del stk50 cuendo lo domine un poco mas voy a pasar el charco,estoy hasta los O O del Ibex y sus mamoneos.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> ¿Vale con poner una regla encima de la pantalla?
> 
> Nos lleva más o menos al punto de salida de hoy, 995-996



Datos:
- Día 7: Pico a las 19:30 aprox --> 1018
- Día 11: Pico a las 10:00 aprox --> 1013
- Día 12: Pico a las 16:25 aprox --> 1008

Saludos


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Por cierto ayer me meti en Volkswagen a 225 a ver como pinta la cosa... ya estoy con valores del stk50 cuendo lo domine un poco mas voy a pasar el charco,estoy hasta los O O del Ibex y sus mamoneos.



El chulibex es mucho chulibex


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Ago 2009)

Arrgg prim a 7,37.. anda que me he equivocado por mucho en mi previsión... me voy a tomar un café a ver si cuando vuelva se me han vendido y me han dado ese 3,5% en un día (Ni cuenta naranja ni deposito confianza bankinter ni na)


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Verisign, Inc. - Google Finance

Una buena ocasión para hacer plusvalías.


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Luca... estás hecho un trader!

Enhorabuena...!!!!!


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

PepsiCo Inc. (PEP) adquirirá la mayor compañía brasileña de agua de coco en otro paso en su plan para revitalizar su cartera de bebidas cuyas ventas han registrado un descenso. 

La decisión se produce después que Pepsi terminara la semana pasada con un impasse de cuatro meses cuando anunció un acuerdo mejorado de US$7.800 millones para comprar sus dos mayores embotelladoras. Standard & Poor's Ratings Services recortó la semana pasada sus calificaciones para Pepsi después del anuncio de las adquisiciones, al señalar que si bien las operaciones generarían notables reducciones de costos, las medidas de crédito se debilitarían. 

La compra de Amacoco Nordeste Ltda. y Amacoco Sudeste Ltda, que producen las marcas de agua de coco Kero Coco y Trop Coco, es el ingreso de Pepsi al mercado del agua de coco, que está ganando popularidad en Brasil y otros países. No se informaron los términos. 

Hace unos instantes, las acciones de Pepsi subían 44 centavos, o un 0,77%, a US$57,35.


----------



## Catacrack (12 Ago 2009)

Alguien sabe porque no para de subir las viejas GM (MMTLQQ)?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Ago 2009)

Prim tiene muy buena pinta, puede irse a los 10€ fácilmente, si al final hoy no se vende, me la guardo con un Stop y que siga adelante..

Me gusta la última del Nasdac que has puesto, lo que pasa que dibuja el canal alcista en la gráfica de un año..

Para un intradía hoy la veo regular, a no ser que baje a 19,40, supongo que te interesan para tenerlas 1 mes o menos..


----------



## tonuel (12 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> edito: Ya está claro señores, hasta aquí hemos llegado.




Me acabo de acojonar... me voy a tomar el aire... 



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Alguien sabe porque no para de subir las viejas GM (MMTLQQ)?



Debe ser por la presentación a bombo y platillo que han hecho de su nuevo coche eléctrico 

Joer!!!! Siguen pa'arriba, hasta los 1010? ¿Dejarán el tramo de bajada para después del cierre europeo?


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

Ahora mismo el mini del Stoxx pegando contra el nivel de 2690 y el mini del SP500 contra la directriz que he comentado antes.
Momento clave


----------



## Kujire (12 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News ... FED*

Hola a tod@s,

Lo que tenemos para hoy es:



> Hoy la FOMC (la reunión de la FED) se pronunciará sobre la economía las 14.00 ET (19.00H I. Canarias), ... que no les pille el toro



Todos atent@s, que es lo que TODO el Mundo está p 
que llega _El Tito & Co_​


----------



## Riviera (12 Ago 2009)

Seguro que es una mas de mis tontunas,pero el lunes y el martes se pusieron a vender y con un cierre ayer con muy mala pinta y hoy lo suben antes de hablar la fed que con un matiz arriba o abajo es capaz de poner esto patas parriba :

Kujireeee,sacame de dudas?

Pd.escribir por el teléfono lleva su tiempo


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola a tod@s,
> 
> Lo que tenemos para hoy es:
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver si me entero  "Que no les pille el Toro" ¿Eso es que subimos?

Ains... me voy apuntar a un curso de ironías, parábolas... y demás animalitos xd que yo no me entero oigan!!! jaja

Bienvenida kujire ^^!


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola a tod@s,
> 
> Lo que tenemos para hoy es:
> 
> ...



De aquí a esa hora queda mucho, lo suficiente como para bajar unos 10 puntos del Stoxx en un pesado y agotador lateral.

Que es lo que parece que nos van a ofrecer ahora.


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2009)

Kujire y cia..... ¿Éstos de la FED en sus comunicados suelen ser muy broteverdistas o sería posible que hablaran en serio?

Claro que luego la interpretación que haga el mercado será lo que ellos quieran.

Edito. Sí, he cogido 2 minis cortos en 10950 y no sé si conservarlos para mañana, me parece que a ser que no.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> De aquí a esa hora queda mucho, lo suficiente como para bajar unos 10 puntos del Stoxx en un pesado y agotador lateral.
> 
> Que es lo que parece que nos van a ofrecer ahora.



Yo me lo voy a perder porque tengo que salir.
Espero a la vuelta que el mercado no entienda al tito bernie y se pegue una buena ostia a la baja


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Ago 2009)

Soltadas las SAN a 10.24!!!

Bernie tu puedes,arrastranos a los infiernos!!


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Soltadas las SAN a 10.24!!!
> 
> Bernie tu puedes,arrastranos a los infiernos!!



¿Tenías SAN? eres un hacha... hoy han estado bien para intradía.


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Yo me lo voy a perder porque tengo que salir.
> Espero a la vuelta que el mercado no entienda al tito bernie y se pegue una buena ostia a la baja



Pues lo llevas claro machote, dudo muchísimo que la FED haga bajar los mercados.


----------



## Kujire (12 Ago 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Seguro que es una mas de mis tontunas,pero el lunes y el martes se pusieron a vender y con un cierre ayer con muy mala pinta y hoy lo suben antes de hablar la fed que con un matiz arriba o abajo es capaz de poner esto patas parriba
> 
> Kujireeee,sacame de dudas?
> 
> Pd.escribir por el teléfono lleva su tiempo



Cuando Bernanke habla, el mundo escucha, eso es lo importante. Si no estamos seguras de cómo va a responder el mercado, mejor no tocar ningún botón, hasta se puede ir a relajarse a la playita y luego volver



Wataru_ dijo:


> Vamos a ver si me entero "Que no les pille el Toro" ¿Eso es que subimos?
> 
> Ains... me voy apuntar a un curso de ironías, parábolas... y demás animalitos xd que yo no me entero oigan!!! jaja
> 
> Bienvenida kujire ^^!



Hola Eléctrico, todavía quedan +2 horas, se lo aviso porque no me produce una especial satisfacción verles esparramados: por ir contra tendencia. Lo normal es que aumente la volatilidad, y hoy nos han subido bastante y no tengo previsto más correción para hoy(que había comentado el viernes que duraría un par de días) de momento, pero aún falta, vayamos pasito a pasito, échese la siesta tranquilamente.



Mulder dijo:


> De aquí a esa hora queda mucho, lo suficiente como para bajar unos 10 puntos del Stoxx en un pesado y agotador lateral.
> 
> Que es lo que parece que nos van a ofrecer ahora.



Que tal la playita de San Juán? este año hay medusas? s2


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues lo llevas claro machote, dudo muchísimo que la FED haga bajar los mercados.



Eso no lo dudo hace muchos años 
La esperanza es que tras el subidón, los mercados no entiendan al tito y se peguen un paseíllo a la baja


----------



## Sylar (12 Ago 2009)

Hola, pasaba por aquí y meto baza porque sí.

Bernanke va a decir exactamente lo mismo que Mervyn King (hoy en día estos mensajes están muy coordinados): que la crisis es muy gorda pero que ya está bajo control, que los tipos seguirán bajos mucho tiempo, que no le preocupa la inflación porque tiene formas de retirar liquidez... Y como tiene más arte vendiendo brotes verdes, y además la peña tiene ganas, los mercados se van a ir a la estratosfera. El S&P 500 toca hoy los 1020, y mañana el ibex abre por encima de 11.100 (o llega en las primeras dos horas).

Toma profecía. Juan Luis, vuelve a casa, todo está perdonado.

El owned, si lo hay, vendré a recogerlo mañana.


----------



## tonuel (12 Ago 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> Hola, pasaba por aquí y meto baza porque sí.
> 
> Bernanke va a decir exactamente lo mismo que Mervyn King (hoy en día estos mensajes están muy coordinados): que la crisis es muy gorda pero que ya está bajo control, que los tipos seguirán bajos mucho tiempo, que no le preocupa la inflación porque tiene formas de retirar liquidez... Y como tiene más arte vendiendo brotes verdes, y además la peña tiene ganas, los mercados se van a ir a la estratosfera. El S&P 500 toca hoy los 1020, y mañana el ibex abre por encima de 11.100 (o llega en las primeras dos horas).
> 
> ...




Espero que vuelva y lo recoja... xD :o


Por cierto...


Recuerden mis cintras... van camino del infierno... jajajaja 


Saludos


----------



## Bambi (12 Ago 2009)

no está mal como comentario "pasaba por aquí" 

dos noticias que se me han pasado y puedan ser de interés para algunos

EEUU: aumentan las reservas semanales de crudo más del triple de lo esperado - 12/08/09 - 1470138 - elEconomista.es

El viernes empezarán a cotizar 134 millones de nuevas acciones de Vértice - 12/08/09 - 1469637 - elEconomista.es


----------



## tonuel (12 Ago 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> no está mal como comentario "pasaba por aquí"
> 
> dos noticias que se me han pasado y puedan ser de interés para algunos
> 
> EEUU: aumentan las reservas semanales de crudo más del triple de lo esperado - 12/08/09 - 1470138 - elEconomista.es



¿Un brote verde...? :


Por un momento me pareció ver mis cintras a 5,98€ en la subasta... lástima... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Que tal la playita de San Juán? este año hay medusas? s2



Agua calentita y buena, como viene siendo costumbre en el Mediterráneo cada verano, no he visto ninguna medusa ni tengo información de haya sido vista alguna.

Si te gusta el agua color verde turquesa a una temperatura muy agradable puedes venirte a dar una vuelta por aquí cuando quieras


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Un brote verde...? :



Eso es negativo para el crudo y, por lo tanto, para las bolsas.


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Despues de unos cuantos meses... mis MESA han partido! 140.000 accs.


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2009)

He hecho caso a los "mayores" y me he quitado del medio con mínimas plusvalías que enjuagan las mínimas pérdidas de esta mañana. Mañana más.

Recordar esta noche mirar hacia el cielo dirección norte-noreste para ir pidiendo deseos.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ago 2009)

Cierre chulibex 10.933,80 +0,94%


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

LLevo un buen rato soltando MTXX a 5,20€


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso es negativo para el crudo y, por lo tanto, para las bolsas.



Cárpatos no lo ve así :

A las 16.30:

- RESERVAS SEMANALES DE CRUDO.

Repercusión en bolsa: En los últimos tiempos es una cifra muy importante, ya que da mucha volatilidad al crudo y como consecuencia a las bolsas; *el mercado quiere una cifra de reservas lo más alto posible, lo cual haría bajar al crudo y subir a las bolsas.*


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Tenías SAN? eres un hacha... hoy han estado bien para intradía.



Las coji un dia o 2 antes del dividendo a menos de 10,almenos me devuelven migajas de todo lo que me han quitado con los cortos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Agua calentita y buena, como viene siendo costumbre en el Mediterráneo cada verano, no he visto ninguna medusa ni tengo información de haya sido vista alguna.
> 
> Si te gusta el agua color verde turquesa a una temperatura muy agradable puedes venirte a dar una vuelta por aquí cuando quieras



En Malaga esta el agua bien fresquita,que poquito me queda para irme a la Feria... la voy a liar parda...


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ago 2009)

O sea... que mañana el IBEX puede subir disparado como un cohete hasta las estrellas de rosonero...
O puede que se estrelle bien estrellao.

Este es mi análisis.  
Seguro que acierto.


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> O sea... que mañana el IBEX puede subir disparado como un cohete hasta las estrellas de rosonero...
> O puede que se estrelle bien estrellao.
> 
> Este es mi análisis.
> Seguro que acierto.



En si has resumido todos los análisis habidos y por haber en el mundo de la bolsa. No hay analisto que se precie que sea capaz de mojarse, entre otras cosas porque lo tacharían de profeta, apostador ...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Ago 2009)

Bien, gracias Hannibal por la noticia de vertice, a ver que pasa el viernes no DP??

Si las dejan fluctuar en agosto las acciones algo traman!!

Les interesa qeu esté la gente de vacaciones.. a ver si hacen la operación cohete y doblamos.


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Eso espero... o subimos un 30% o nos vamos a los 0,30€ ->>>>>>> Arriba!


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Vendidas todas las MTXX


----------



## Riviera (12 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> O sea... que mañana el IBEX puede subir disparado como un cohete hasta las estrellas de rosonero...
> O puede que se estrelle bien estrellao.
> 
> Este es mi análisis.
> Seguro que acierto.



Ayer por la mañana en intereconomia un analista pronosticaba una gran caída hasta tocar fondo después de este broteverdismo.Después de tocar fondo pronosticaba,es de premio,una época de lateral o subidas.Desde luego me quedó con tu análisis  y con esos ojos a lo imbruglia


----------



## Speculo (12 Ago 2009)

Ya he vuelto.
Veo que todo sigue igual. Ha dejado ya de entrar dinero y parece que nadie tiene ganas de ponerse otra vez corto ni de vender nada. Resultado: Lateral en un rango de apenas 5 puntos. Tampoco lo han subido hasta este punto para dejarlo suelto ahora.
Creo que lo de hoy ha sido una masacre de osos en toda regla. Yo pensaba que esto lo iban a hacer ayer, pero está visto que primero barrieron stops de toros (lo quieren todo) y no les dejaron ni las orejas y hoy han masacrado a los osos pero bien masacrados. Vamos, que han dejado para el arrastre a todo el que se pusiera corto tras la caída de ayer. Y encima enseñando el regalito de buena mañana a los que no se atrevieron a entrar el otro día.

Luego más tarde pondré el gráfico de seguimiento ese inverso tan bonito.


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

El 12 de septiembre....

http://www.newbiomedicine.com/Revere/UploadFiles/file/ONTY.pdf


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Ya he vuelto.
> Veo que todo sigue igual. Ha dejado ya de entrar dinero y parece que nadie tiene ganas de ponerse otra vez corto ni de vender nada. Resultado: Lateral en un rango de apenas 5 puntos. Tampoco lo han subido hasta este punto para dejarlo suelto ahora.
> Creo que lo de hoy ha sido una masacre de osos en toda regla. Yo pensaba que esto lo iban a hacer ayer, pero está visto que primero barrieron stops de toros (lo quieren todo) y no les dejaron ni las orejas y hoy han masacrado a los osos pero bien masacrados. Vamos, que han dejado para el arrastre a todo el que se pusiera corto tras la caída de ayer. Y encima enseñando el regalito de buena mañana a los que no se atrevieron a entrar el otro día.
> 
> Luego más tarde pondré el gráfico de seguimiento ese inverso tan bonito.



Yo me había puesto corto un poco antes de las 17:00 en 2685 confiando en una pequeña bajada para comer unos pocos puntos, aunque no sea mi estrategia habitual, aprovechando que había visto mordiscos en el dinero. Pero en el cierre europeo he visto otra entrada de dinero que no superaba el máximo del día pero que me ha asustado y he decidido salirme en 2683 con la comisión pagada.

Es muy probable que mañana tengamos un gap al alza o una subida mañanera, espero que la FED también nos haga subir.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Ago 2009)

Hola gente... Esto parece que ha sido la OndaB de la Onda2 que dijimos ayer, de una corrección ABC, luego ya continuaremos con las subidas...

Como me dice Tonuel, en ocasiones veo ondas... 

Saludos...

Por cierto, al final de la sesión he vendido unas BBVA's a 11,70 a ver que tal mañana, porque no me podré conectar... les pondré un SL por encima del máximo anual...


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Ago 2009)

DP! No me puedo bajar el archivo... no se porqué con el MAC no me saltan los pdfs para bajar... : . En todo caso luego con el otro lo bajaré.

Si toca 1.75 u así entro... en ese precio lo veo con menos riesgo ^__^!

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2009)

De Cárpatos:



> 17:05:45 h.
> Mundo hedge Fund [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



Ya saben quien se ha llevado las ostias esta mañana


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2009)

El nivel de dinero vuelve a subir en el Stoxx, ahora poco a poco pero sube, y nos está indicando un objetivo en 2720-30.

Tal vez me estoy quedando corto.


----------



## Speculo (12 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola gente... Esto parece que ha sido la OndaB de la Onda2 que dijimos ayer, de una corrección ABC, luego ya continuaremos con las subidas...
> 
> Como me dice Tonuel, en ocasiones veo ondas...
> 
> ...



Hay quien en todo esto que viene pasando desde el viernes ve una pauta correctiva plana que habría terminado con la onda c en mínimos de hoy. Yo, como cada vez entiendo menos de Elliot, lo dejo caer para ver qué te parece.


----------



## Speculo (12 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El nivel de dinero vuelve a subir en el Stoxx, ahora poco a poco pero sube, y nos está indicando un objetivo en 2720-30.
> 
> Tal vez me estoy quedando corto.



Pues no te quedes corto hombre y entra largo con alegría ... 





(_Es que de pequeño escuché mucho a Eugenio, leches_)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Hay quien en todo esto que viene pasando desde el viernes ve una pauta correctiva plana que habría terminado con la onda c en mínimos de hoy. Yo, como cada vez entiendo menos de Elliot, lo dejo caer para ver qué te parece.



Interesante discusión, si fuera fácil seríamos todos millonarios... 

Lo que me hace pensar más en que estamos en la B, es que desde los 1019 del viernes hasta los 988 de hoy, hemos bajado en 5, eso no sería una corrección, en 5 solo se baja con la "tendencia a favor", en este caso de una onda 2 bajista en ABC, la A seria a favor y por lo tanto en 5...

Seguiremos confirmando ondas... 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues no te quedes corto hombre y entra largo con alegría ...
> 
> (_Es que de pequeño escuché mucho a Eugenio, leches_)



Yo también 

Acabamos de superar el máximo del día mientras tenemos un lateral auspiciado por la FED, que interesante acontecimiento.


----------



## ddddd (12 Ago 2009)

En principio con la noticia de Vertice las acciones deberían dar un estirón este viernes,¿no? O incluso mañana ya moverse algo, aunque eso lo dudo más por culpa de las agencias.

¿De verdad veis opciones de que la acción pueda ir hacia abajo sin pausa a partir del cierre de esta semana?

Saludos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Ago 2009)

No es muy sospechoso que tengamos el S&P en 1010 ya...? La mayor parte de la subida ya la han hecho. Después de lo de la FED o rompemos el 1020 con un ataque alcista a lo bestia o nos caemos mucho de donde estamos...

Saludos...

PD: Pecata he hecho un análisis similar al tuyo... 
PD2: Yo el objetivo "sano" para el S&P lo tengo en 962...


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

En el mercado continuo estamos a merced de las agencias... si deciden subirla y estás dentro... es tu día de suerte! 

Yo las suelto ya mismo... no me gusta tener el dinero parado mucho tiempo... y las voy vendiendo y recomprando desde finales de abril.


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No es muy sospechoso que tengamos el S&P en 1010 ya...? La mayor parte de la subida ya la han hecho. Después de lo de la FED o rompemos el 1020 con un ataque alcista a lo bestia o nos caemos mucho de donde estamos...



No tan rápido forastero, aun no han llegado a 1010 ni el contado ni el futuro


----------



## Kujire (12 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News ................Mini-Mission*

Situación de Mercado (faltan 20 mins

En estos momentos, la situación del mercado podría decirse que "ronda la calma antes del temporal"

Nadie se lo quiere perder, pero pese a estar bastante segur@s del resultado de la comparecencia de la FOMC(FED), pululan muchos rumores entre los traders,

El quid es "cómo lo interpertará el mercado?", ultimamente la historia nos dice que el mercado suele reaccionar positivamente a la FED, sin embargo, con los brotes verdes y el fin próximo de la recesión, el mercado muy sobrevaluado puede comportarse anticipando futuros movimientos y no tanto por la situación actual.


Por todo esto, creo que los cocos podrían aprovechar este momento para empapelar a TODO el mundo, (esperando una subida como la del viernes), vendiendo en el momento más alto, la subida de hoy es proporcional a la del viernes: con los datos del paro, y al final si la FED no anticipada nada nuevo, estaríamos en las mismas. 

Es decir, ya no estamos analizando por donde saldrá Bernanke (me tiene el buzón de voz conectado sino lo que harán los cocos. Por lo que, tras la publicación de la noticia creo que subiremos levemente para comenzar una demolición controlada continuando con la corrección. Puff, voy a intentar poner la mini en plan bandera, esto no me gusta ...pero aki estamos para mover el dinero si no sale pues nada, lo seguiremos intentando. Tan pronto vaya detectando los tiempos y movimientos de los cocos iré re-evaluando la estrategia

(si la fed dice algo raro o así, ... abortaríamos la mini-mission:o )

IT'S FED's DAY​


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Ago 2009)

Osea... hagamos lo que hagamos... la cagamos ^___^!

Bueno... paciencia, ahora mismo solo estoy con las MBI ... y lo que me quedan, mi objetivo para soltarlas son los 7$... aunque puede que veamos antes los 4 jaja.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Por todo esto, creo que los cocos podrían aprovechar este momento para empapelar a TODO el mundo, (esperando una subida como la del viernes), vendiendo en el momento más alto, la subida de hoy es proporcional a la del viernes: con los datos del paro, y al final si la FED no anticipada nada nuevo, estaríamos en las mismas.
> 
> Es decir, ya no estamos analizando por donde saldrá Bernanke (me tiene el buzón de voz conectado sino lo que harán los cocos. Por lo que, tras la publicación de la noticia creo que subiremos levemente para comenzar una demolición controlada continuando con la corrección. Puff, voy a intentar poner la mini en plan bandera, esto no me gusta ...pero aki estamos para mover el dinero si no sale pues nada, lo seguiremos intentando. Tan pronto vaya detectando los tiempos y movimientos de los cocos iré re-evaluando la estrategia
> 
> ...



Pues no estoy de acuerdo, se está metiendo demasiada pasta en el mercado, la ultima subidita tras el cierre europeo no justifica lo que está entrando y, por lo que he visto estos días, antes de soltar a lo grande empiezan a soltar poco a poco, lo anticipan.

Nada me hace pensar que vayan a soltar en este momento, así que yo te recomendaría entrar en largos, como hay tendencia alcista si sale mal lo recuperas en unos días 

edito: Estoy hablando de Stoxx, DJI y S&P, todos igual.


----------



## Kujire (12 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News ... FED*

Ta-chan Ta-chan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YA-HHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

MINI -MISSIOOON ON!!!​​


----------



## until (12 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no estoy de acuerdo, se está metiendo demasiada pasta en el mercado, la ultima subidita tras el cierre europeo no justifica lo que está entrando y, por lo que he visto estos días, antes de soltar a lo grande empiezan a soltar poco a poco, lo anticipan.
> 
> Nada me hace pensar que vayan a soltar en este momento, así que yo te recomendaría entrar en largos, como hay tendencia alcista si sale mal lo recuperas en unos días
> 
> edito: Estoy hablando de Stoxx, DJI y S&P, todos igual.



Coincido contigo con el S&P500


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Ago 2009)

La que sabe ha hablado... y a callar jajaa

Pfff ¿luego subidita? o caeremos más?

Otra cosa.. ¿qué ha dicho el tito?


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> La que sabe ha hablado... y a callar jajaa
> 
> Pfff ¿luego subidita? o caeremos más?
> 
> Otra cosa.. ¿qué ha dicho el tito?



De Cárpatos:



> 20:27:00 h.
> FED [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



Total que nos hemos quedado igual...


----------



## Riviera (12 Ago 2009)

Espero que para pasar el mono te sirva esta informacion de momento,Wataru

La Fed advierte mejoras en la economía y deja estables los tipos de interés en EEUU - Expansión.com


Broteverdismo power!!! Ahora veremos por donde van los tiros,que esa es otra


----------



## Kujire (12 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> La que sabe ha hablado... y a callar jajaa
> 
> Pfff ¿luego subidita? o caeremos más?
> 
> Otra cosa.. ¿qué ha dicho el tito?



Bueno parece que ya dejo un poco encaminado las minis que subidón! ( es que decir que bajón suena mal)

De momento las cosas están saliendo como pensaba, échale un ojo a MBI las noticias no son demasiado buenas para ella, sería bueno que pusieras una órden de venta en 7$ y déjalas a ver qué pasa.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

Vamos, como que el del helicóptero ha defraudado un poquito a los mercados ansiosos de salir disparados.
SP500 y Stoxx retroceden levemente. La situación no está como para pulular sin efecto alguno, esperaba movimientos más bruscos al alza o a la baja. Me ha sorprendido.
El Stoxx está ahora sobre el nivel (2683) sobre el que ha estado pululando de 16:00 - 18:00.


----------



## Riviera (12 Ago 2009)

Entre la bajada que apuesta Kujire y el sentimiento contrario gaceril que represento en el que veo subidas hasta el infinito y mas alla me pondria corto ahora mismo si pudiese.Que conste en acta que para mañana yo tambien veo los 11100 del ibex.


----------



## eduenca (12 Ago 2009)

Echando un vistazo a las prestadas, veo que seguimos subiendo por cierre de cortos en bancos, en gran medida. Las cancelaciones de préstamos en los dos bancos se cuentan por decenas de millones de títulos a diario.

Y Santander, hoy vendiendo a saco de las suyas:

SANTANDER 383.811 2.338.362 -1.954.551

SANTANDER 1.872.858 2.967.378 -1.094.520


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2009)

He vuelto a entrar largo en 2685 y me he vuelto a salir con 2 puntos de beneficio porque he visto la mordida que le han dado al dinero.

Y ahora se ponen a subir, se ve que estoy predestinado a hacerme rico tacita a tacita 

edito: *hijos de p....!!!!*


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

Bueno pues tras el numerito del último minuto me han fusilado los cortos.
A pensar en la próxima.


----------



## Riviera (12 Ago 2009)

Supongo que alguien lo habra dicho ya,pero nunca esta de mas,eduenca es un placer que te pases por aqui y poder leerte


----------



## Kujire (12 Ago 2009)

Sip tengan cuidado con los cierres de cortos que le pueden dar unos $ a los cocos, cómo se nota que saben lo que hay, atentos porque nos la pueden jugar, estamos sin apoyos, y lo saben así que NO STOPS, los cocos se la comen cruda hoy. Más carga en 1010


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Lo siento pero esto se ha acabado:

Report: NASA can't keep up with killer asteroids - Yahoo! News


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lo siento pero esto se ha acabado:
> 
> Report: NASA can't keep up with killer asteroids - Yahoo! News



Aunque explotemos, la bolsa seguirá subiendo 

Le metía yo el meteorito a unos cuantos ....:

Saludos


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Si... el botas ha dejado programado sus sistemas con compras y ventas... TONUEL nunca verá de nuevo los 3,90€ XD


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

El chulibex ya ha marcado los 11.000 :

No van a dejar nada para mañana


----------



## eduenca (12 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si... el botas ha dejado programado sus sistemas con compras y ventas... TONUEL nunca verá de nuevo los 3,90€ XD



Yo opino que sí se verán de nuevo los 4 € en SAN, y empecé a decir que la veríamos a 4 € cuando estaba en 15 € y jugábamos en la Champions


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

Yo aviso de una ampliación a 7,5€ dentro de un par de meses.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> Yo opino que sí se verán de nuevo los 4 € en SAN, y empecé a decir que la veríamos a 4 € cuando estaba en 15 € y jugábamos en la Champions



Se deberían fundir todos los toner del mundo para que no puedan seguir metiendo leña al fuego .... 

Llegarán a los 4 € el día que Latinoamérica pete de verdad.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2009)

Para quién tenga noticias al respecto, ¿Qué se dice en USA sobre el SP500?, ¿Se irá a corto plazo por encima de 1019?
Saludos


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

180k ARIAS acumuladas... 1.79USD... la gran OLA is coming!

Objetivo parcial completado....

TARGET 400.000 ACS hasta SEPTIEMBRE.


----------



## eduenca (12 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 180k ARIAS acumuladas... 1.79USD... la gran OLA is coming!
> 
> Objetivo parcial completado....
> 
> TARGET 400.000 ACS hasta SEPTIEMBRE.



Notación anglosajona


----------



## Kujire (12 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News ... mini-mission*

Los Cocos siguen con su plan que expuse antes, ligera subidita y vendiendo en lo más alto que pueden... esperando animar a que más ñús entren, que han estado un poco reticentes de entrar a la charca, especialmente decorada para hoy, les han zurrado un buen cachete para que entraran. Lo cocos se visten con pielecillas de ñús para animar a que les sigan, ya saben que los ñus son muy tontos, les puede la avaricia y psicológicamente son débiles. Los Cocos como buenos reptiles son unos ass-es del camuflaje, pero a nosotr@s no nos van a dar "gato por liebre"

ED: Entramos en los últimos minutos, me animo a poner una órden de compra, con las ligeras ganancias que tengo, puede ser que en la "robasta" me lo tiren, pero si mañana abrimos por encima nos volvemos a poner la mini y listo. Los cocos se las saben todas, y aunque hoy los hemos visto venir, nunca debemos creernos que lo sabemos todo, la lucha es desigual con estos tahúres no lo olviden, aki no se hacen prisioneros.


----------



## tonuel (12 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si... el botas ha dejado programado sus sistemas con compras y ventas... TONUEL nunca verá de nuevo los 3,90€ XD




A 3,90 no las veremos... las veremos a 3€ o menos... :


Por cierto, he venido a arreglar el cierre... 



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2009)

Para mañana espero más subidas, pero no quieren cerrar por encima de 2700 y también creo que habrá sorpresa bajista de última hora, y creo que se lo van a dejar bonito a los gnus para que entren contentos y felices, con alegría.

A partir de viernes creo que ya subiremos en serio.


----------



## tonuel (12 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Para mañana espero más subidas, pero no quieren cerrar por encima de 2700 y también creo que habrá sorpresa bajista de última hora, y creo que se lo van a dejar bonito a los gnus para que entren contentos y felices, con alegría.
> 
> *A partir de viernes creo que ya subiremos en serio*.




Ahí estamos... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Ago 2009)

Una ondaB perfecta... 

Ahora comienzan correcciones, pero no se animen mucho, después vendrán más subidas...

Saludos...

PD: Les dije que el 1014 sería duro de roer...


----------



## donpepito (12 Ago 2009)

WASHINGTON -Una panel de disputas de la Organización Mundial del Comercio pidió a China que levantara las restricciones a las importaciones y la distribución de productos de propiedad intelectual como películas y DVD, con lo que falló a favor de Estados Unidos en un importante caso de derechos de propiedad intelectual. 

Sin embargo, el panel dictaminó que varias quejas interpuestas por Estados Unidos escapaban al ámbito de la investigación, tales como las quejas sobre la burocracia excesiva que enfrentan los distribuidores extranjeros y las restricciones a las publicaciones electrónicas importadas, según los resultados de las investigaciones en el caso revelados el miércoles. 

El representante comercial de Estados Unidos, Ron Kirk calificó a la decisión, que puede ser apelada por ambos países, de "una victoria clara". 

"Esta decisión promete igualar las condiciones para las compañías estadounidenses que trabajan para distribuir productos de entretenimiento de alta calidad en China, para que así los productos legítimos estadounidenses puedan llegar al mercado y ganarle a los piratas", dijo Kirk en un comunicado. 

Estados Unidos presentó la queja en abril de 2007, después de años de advertir sobre la piratería desenfrenada en China y cómo le cuesta a las compañías estadounidenses millones de dólares al año. El panel fue establecido en noviembre de ese año, después que una serie de consultas no lograron resolver el asunto. 

El panel dictaminó que las restricciones chinas a la importación de materiales de lectura, filmes, DVD y grabaciones de sonido violan las leyes internacionales de comercio, junto a algunos requerimientos operativos para distribuidores que tienen inversión extranjera. El panel también encontró que China discrimina en contra de la importación de materiales de lectura.


----------



## tonuel (12 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Una ondaB perfecta...
> 
> Ahora comienzan correcciones, pero no se animen mucho, después vendrán más subidas...
> 
> ...




Acuérdese de avisar, he de cerrar unos cortos previamente... yo de momento sigo con mi libro... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Acuérdese de avisar, he de cerrar unos cortos previamente... yo de momento sigo con mi libro...



Es ud. como Umbral


----------



## donpepito (13 Ago 2009)

Esta noticia es muy buena para las farmas con TRIALs


FDA Issues Final Rules to Help Patients Gain Access to Investigational Drugs


----------



## Sharex (13 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ... esperando animar a que más ñús entren, que han estado un poco reticentes de entrar a la charca ...Los cocos se visten con pielecillas de ñús para animar a que les sigan, ya saben que los ñus son muy tontos, les puede la avaricia y psicológicamente son débiles.
> 
> .



¿Para cuando se espera el estacazo? :


----------



## Riviera (13 Ago 2009)

Viendo como vienen los futuros,hoy o a mas tardar mañana esto deberia venirse abajo.

Pepon, antes de darle al botoncito de sell pasese por aqui!


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

A los buenos días!



Riviera dijo:


> Viendo como vienen los futuros,hoy o a mas tardar mañana esto deberia venirse abajo.
> 
> Pepon, antes de darle al botoncito de sell pasese por aqui!



Ayer a última hora estuvieron soltando bastante en el Stoxx, debería irse hacia el 2680, mientras llega ahí será interesante ver si siguen soltando pasta o no.


----------



## Bambi (13 Ago 2009)

buenos días, además de lo de ayer de Bernanke...

Alemania vuelve al crecimiento: el PIB sube un 0,3% en el segundo trimestre - 13/08/09 - 1471031 - elEconomista.es

pero que va a ser de ESPAÑA?  los demás abriendo el champagne y nosotros vamos a tener que freir los huevos con saliva 

ayer otra vez cierre raro en el S&P by the way


----------



## Speculo (13 Ago 2009)

Buenos días.

Con la descarguita de ayer a última hora, saltaron el stop de pánico-protección de mis largos. En vez de una posición interesante, abrí una pequeña, así que ahora, fuera. Con esto queda claro que las entradas hay que hacerlas a partir de la mitad del lateral (2675f) y aguantar la posición con un stop a partir de 40 puntos, que bajaría según se aleje nuestra entrada de esa mitad. Sólo así se puede pillar el giro de los precios. La dirección de entrada puede ser un poco indiferente, pero parece que funcionan mejor las compras.

Si bien sigo esperando un recorte de mayor magnitud para intentar entrar fuerte al mercado, también estoy empezando a vigilar niveles por arriba. La rotura de resistencias de forma clara daría señal de entrada inequívoca. Por ejemplo, la llegada de los precios a los 1030SP sin que sus retrocesos perforaran ya los 1013, sería una señal de entrada.

Las compras de las manos fuertes aumentaron ayer tras dos días de caídas. Hoy lo confirmará Cárpatos por la tarde, aunque no entiendo cómo tarda tanto en enterarse de un dato que cualquiera puede ver un gráfico.


----------



## Bambi (13 Ago 2009)

MTS va fuerte en preapertura, quizá haga hoy otras de las suyas

por cierto veo que habláis bastante del tal Pepon, en los comentarios de noticias relacionadas con el Ibex en eleconomista y expansion suele participar un tal "pepin" y ultimamente lo que siempre dice es

"el camino a 7000 ha empezado" 

OMG será el mismo?? : y sobre todo: importará un carajo??


----------



## rosonero (13 Ago 2009)

Buenos días!!!!!

Vaya apertura : De las 9 menos un minuto a las 9 y un minuto 10 puntos abajo el eurostoxx : Ha sido un cierre de gap fulgurante.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Con la descarguita de ayer a última hora, saltaron el stop de pánico-protección de mis largos. En vez de una posición interesante, abrí una pequeña, así que ahora, fuera. Con esto queda claro que las entradas hay que hacerlas a partir de la mitad del lateral (2675f) y aguantar la posición con un stop a partir de 40 puntos, que bajaría según se aleje nuestra entrada de esa mitad. Sólo así se puede pillar el giro de los precios. La dirección de entrada puede ser un poco indiferente, pero parece que funcionan mejor las compras.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que en 1030 ya es tarde para entrar largo porque el objetivo a batir es 1050. Para el Stoxx tengo como niveles de entrada largos 2667 o 2627. Dudo de que llegue tan abajo como el último nivel pero entrar ahí sería muy interesante 

Lo que si me parece plausible es que hoy lo lleven hasta 2667 o algo más abajo, mi estrategia es marcar el punto de entrada largo cuando es atravesado a la baja, el nivel de entrada que tengo más arriba de ese es el 2699.

Los niveles de entrada son también puntos de rebote importantes, así que hay que tener cuidado con ellos.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenos días!!!!!
> 
> Vaya apertura : De las 9 menos un minuto a las 9 y un minuto 10 puntos abajo el eurostoxx : Ha sido un cierre de gap fulgurante.



Se han puesto a re-comprar como posesos en ese nivel. Es un cierre rápido de gap, parece que no hay ganas de bajar hoy aunque espero que el día sea algo lateral.


----------



## pyn (13 Ago 2009)

Buenos días,
ya estoy de vacaciones en mi tierra, pero mantengo un minilargo desde ayer a 10750 y estaré unas horas a ver si lo puedo exprimir más antes de irme al gimnasio.


----------



## pyn (13 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenos días!!!!!
> 
> Vaya apertura : De las 9 menos un minuto a las 9 y un minuto 10 puntos abajo el eurostoxx : Ha sido un cierre de gap fulgurante.



Ha pasado lo mismo en el trilerix estaba en 10970 y bajó a 10925 :


----------



## Bambi (13 Ago 2009)

coño el Popular por encima de 6.5 si no recuerdo mal si rompe la resistencia de 6.6 sky's the limit, tendría güebos que lo hiciera después de que el indio vendiera lo del otro día


----------



## pyn (13 Ago 2009)

Curioso lo del ibex, al reves que en la sesión del dia 11, no ha atacado los 11.000 directamente (parece una barrera psicológica) se ha parando sobre los 10900 ¿querían aparentar síntomas de debilidad?


----------



## rosonero (13 Ago 2009)

El Eurostoxx a por los 2710 : Si llega, aquí si que le meto


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Ago 2009)

Buenos días ^__^!

Dejando el tema bolsa aparcado, me alegro enormemente que por fin se comiencen a ver los famosos brotes verdes, aunque no sean en España.

Alemania y Francia, abandonan momentáneamente la recesión, con un +0.3% de PIB. Buen dato que la verdad lo de la gran depresión no me hacía ninguna gracia .

Se han purgado errores pasados y lo más importe, esto quedará en la memoria de muchos, seguro que antes de hacer un gran gasto ahora se lo pensarán dos veces.

Un saludo


----------



## Bambi (13 Ago 2009)

el problema es los posibles EURIBOROWNED que puede conllevar a medio plazo

el POP cerca de la resistencia en 6.6, como haga POP no hay STOP


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> el problema es los posibles EURIBOROWNED que puede conllevar a medio plazo
> 
> el POP cerca de la resistencia en 6.6, como haga POP no hay STOP



jijijiji... que cierren esos cortos y se los dejen disponibles al tito tonu... 


Saludos


----------



## Speculo (13 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que en 1030 ya es tarde para entrar largo porque el objetivo a batir es 1050. Para el Stoxx tengo como niveles de entrada largos 2667 o 2627. Dudo de que llegue tan abajo como el último nivel pero entrar ahí sería muy interesante



Hay que tener cuidado porque la rotura del lateral en el que llevamos ya varios días supondrá un escape de los precios en la dirección de la rotura. Al menos de forma momentánea. Yo voy templando los nervios poco a poco, pero una entrada justo en los alrededores de los 2620 puede no ser apta para gente que sufra del corazón. Por esa zona la volatilidad es tremenda, aunque, por otra parte, sería el mejor punto de entrada para pillar todo el recorrido.

Yo entré ayer largo en los 2648 fijándome en el SP y casi me da un patatús cuando, en menos de 10 minutos, el precio se puso en los 2628. Y eso que tenía el stop más abajo, pero el susto no te lo quita nadie. Casi es mejor darle al botón, situar el stop e irte a dar un paseo al parque de un par de horas


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

Pues ya le he sacado un pequeño botín a los leoncios esta mañana, ahora le han dado una mordida y estaremos un rato laterales entre 2699 y 2708.



Speculo dijo:


> Hay que tener cuidado porque la rotura del lateral en el que llevamos ya varios días supondrá un escape de los precios en la dirección de la rotura. Al menos de forma momentánea. Yo voy templando los nervios poco a poco, pero una entrada justo en los alrededores de los 2620 puede no ser apta para gente que sufra del corazón. Por esa zona la volatilidad es tremenda, aunque, por otra parte, sería el mejor punto de entrada para pillar todo el recorrido.



Ya te digo, ayer me dieron unas ganas tremendas de abrir otro largo en esos niveles, pero ya llevaba uno con pérdidas desde 2666 y no me pareció buena idea, me hubiera ido muy bien lo malo es que tenía que irme.



Speculo dijo:


> Yo entré ayer largo en los 2648 fijándome en el SP y casi me da un patatús cuando, en menos de 10 minutos, el precio se puso en los 2628. Y eso que tenía el stop más abajo, pero el susto no te lo quita nadie. Casi es mejor darle al botón, situar el stop e irte a dar un paseo al parque de un par de horas



Pues si, sufrir delante de la pantalla es un suplicio, pero tendemos a hacerlo así. Yo estos días suelo situar stop en 2616 cuando he entrado en 2666 y me ha ido muy bien.

Hoy mi idea es hacer trading intradía para coger unos pocos puntos y salirme, mañana abrir largos para mantener toda la semana que viene, creo que el dato de hoy dará sorpresas negativas y el de mañana positivas.

Sería muy interesante pillar mañana al Stoxx en mínimos del día, tendré que ir afilando el indicador


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2009)

Es el momento de inclinarse, subirse a la ola y mirar hacia abajo... :


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Ago 2009)

Buenos dias a todos.

Parece que estan dejadndo que Vertice suba un poco, espero que la agencia esa la deje pasar de 0,394, si no, mañana me temo que nos vamos a dar una buena hostia con las vertices...

Creo que pondré un stop loss en 0,36.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Es el momento de inclinarse, subirse a la ola y mirar hacia abajo... :



Ahora a las 11:00 hay dato PIB de la eurozona y me da que no va a salir bueno, he visto el telediario de la 1 mientras desayunaba y se han puesto en plan triunfalista con los PIBs de Alemania y Francia.

Ya no acumulan con alegría como al principio de la mañana, se han moderado un poco, aunque tampoco le dan mordiscos.


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora a las 11:00 hay dato PIB de la eurozona y me da que no va a salir bueno, *he visto el telediario de la 1* mientras desayunaba y se han puesto en plan triunfalista con los PIBs de Alemania y Francia.
> 
> Ya no acumulan con alegría como al principio de la mañana, se han moderado un poco, aunque tampoco le dan mordiscos.




A mi me suele entrar la risa viendo la mayoria de los noticiarios, antes no me los solia perder, pero ahora prefiero los debates serios o leer en internet... :o

Por cierto, mis cintras van por buen camino... no volverán a ver los máximos... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

¿que le pasa a MVC? ¡¡sube un 25% hoy!! Ayer la estuve revisando y vi movimiento de acumulación en ella.

edito: Vuelven a acumular en el Stoxx esperan un dato bueno, ahora lo bajarán un poco y será interesante ponerse largo antes de las 11:00


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

Ya se que van a hacer con el dato PIB, van a bajarlo hasta cierto punto porque saldrá malo y después volveremos a subir para superar máximos, igual que ayer con la FED.

Tiene toda la pinta de que será así y de paso hacen un pull-back al 2700 que es lo que toca ahora.


----------



## rosonero (13 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿que le pasa a MVC? ¡¡sube un 25% hoy!! Ayer la estuve revisando y vi movimiento de acumulación en ella.
> 
> edito: Vuelven a acumular en el Stoxx esperan un dato bueno, ahora lo bajarán un poco y será interesante ponerse largo antes de las 11:00




_A las 11h PIB de eurozona del segundo trimestre. Se espera -0,5 %._

A ver qué pasa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deudor (13 Ago 2009)

Industrial production down by 0.6% in euro area


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Ago 2009)

La irán a Opar??

La verdad qeu lo de MVC era un típico caso de burbuja, 100 trabajadores y 100 M € de beneficio anual... si hubiera sabido ponerme corto antes.. rico podrído estaría... pero en fin.. tampoco jugaba a la bolsa antes..


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

Pues no han hecho nada de lo que he dicho han subido y han superado el máximo anual, ahora hay potencial para subir a 2640.

edito: era 2740, obviamente.


----------



## rosonero (13 Ago 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Industrial production down by 0.6% in euro area



Ha salido un poco peor pero no parece que se lo hayan tomado muy mal : Entiendo que de los niveles que estamos 2717-2718 tocaría bajar, aunque sea temporalmente.

Edito. Recibido, Mulder (bueno, supongo que querías decir subir a 2740)


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2009)

Mientras mis cintras sigan ahí... por mi el ibex puede subir a los 11300 de pepon ahora mismo... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Ha salido un poco peor pero no parece que se lo hayan tomado muy mal : Entiendo que de los niveles que estamos 2717-2718 tocaría bajar, aunque sea temporalmente.
> 
> Edito. Recibido, Mulder (bueno, supongo que querías decir subir a 2740)



No creo que bajen, siguen metiendo pasta a paladas, harán esta subida con alevosía y nocturnidad hasta la apertura de los gringos, donde seguiremos subiendo.

Ya digo que hay potencial hasta 2740, como mínimo llegarán a 2730.


----------



## pyn (13 Ago 2009)

A ver si baja un poco y probamos soportes que estas subidas así sin ningún punto de referencia descolocal mucho.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> A ver si baja un poco y probamos soportes que estas subidas así sin ningún punto de referencia descolocal mucho.



Esa estrategia está ofreciendo montones de oportunidades perdidas a mucha gente. Más vale fijar un objetivo por arriba donde creas que van a corregir y ponerse largo hasta que se llegue.

Y también aprovechar las correcciones intradía para ponerse largo.


----------



## Sylar (13 Ago 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> Hola, pasaba por aquí y meto baza porque sí.
> 
> Bernanke va a decir exactamente lo mismo que Mervyn King (hoy en día estos mensajes están muy coordinados): que la crisis es muy gorda pero que ya está bajo control, que los tipos seguirán bajos mucho tiempo, que no le preocupa la inflación porque tiene formas de retirar liquidez... Y como tiene más arte vendiendo brotes verdes, y además la peña tiene ganas, los mercados se van a ir a la estratosfera. El S&P 500 toca hoy los 1020, y mañana el ibex abre por encima de 11.100 (o llega en las primeras dos horas).
> 
> ...



Hola, vengo a recoger cuarto y mitad de owned por mi profecía. Acerté en las direcciones, pero la bajada momentánea cuando hablo Bernanke me sorprendió. El S&P500 tocó solo 1013, no el 1020, y el ibex por ahí anda, sin llegar aún a 11.100. Quizá Bernanke está perdiendo tirón, o empieza a haber más nervios de lo que pensaba.
Lo dejo en un Fail suavecito:


----------



## pyn (13 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Esa estrategia está ofreciendo montones de oportunidades perdidas a mucha gente. Más vale fijar un objetivo por arriba donde creas que van a corregir y ponerse largo hasta que se llegue.
> 
> Y también aprovechar las correcciones intradía para ponerse largo.




Yo llevo largo, ya lo dije, desde los 10750, he ido subiendo mi stop-profit en cada soporte que he visto, el tema está en que quiero cerrar hoy la posición pero no me dejan , menos mal que el día en Gijón no acompaña mucho y no hace día de playa que si no...


----------



## Speculo (13 Ago 2009)

En mi opinión, y sé que me aventuro mucho y luego entrarán por aquí a decir que no tenemos ni puñetera idea, ya hemos tocado máximos semanales. De aquí al lunes o martes tendremos lateral bajista. 
Por los que piensen en cortos, no sé si bajará mucho o poco, pero lo que si sé es que tiene que hacer un retroceso hacia alguna zona de soporte. Tal vez los 2630 de nuevo. El porcentaje de bajada, ni idea, pero será para seguir subiendo y romper máximos. Esta semana pienso que ya no se verán más estos niveles (2715-2720) .


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> En mi opinión, y sé que me aventuro mucho y luego entrarán por aquí a decir que no tenemos ni puñetera idea, ya hemos tocado máximos semanales. De aquí al lunes o martes tendremos lateral bajista.
> Por lo que piensen en cortos, no sé si bajará mucho o poco, pero lo que si sé es que tiene que hacer un retroceso hacia alguna zona de soporte. El porcentaje de bajada, ni idea, pero será para seguir subiendo y romper máximos. Esta semana pienso que ya no se verán más estos niveles (2715-2720) .



Completen la frase...


Mañana llegará el esperado... *viernes .........*



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> En mi opinión, y sé que me aventuro mucho y luego entrarán por aquí a decir que no tenemos ni puñetera idea, ya hemos tocado máximos semanales. De aquí al lunes o martes tendremos lateral bajista.
> Por los que piensen en cortos, no sé si bajará mucho o poco, pero lo que si sé es que tiene que hacer un retroceso hacia alguna zona de soporte. Tal vez los 2630 de nuevo. El porcentaje de bajada, ni idea, pero será para seguir subiendo y romper máximos. Esta semana pienso que ya no se verán más estos niveles (2715-2720) .



Espero que este lunes o martes se pase ud. por aquí a recoger su owned


----------



## rosonero (13 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Completen la frase...
> 
> Mañana llegará el esperado... *viernes .........*
> 
> Saludos :


----------



## Bambi (13 Ago 2009)

si que es esperado el viernes si... por los que nos vamos de vacas

me he cambiado el avatar, me parece apropiado para los acontecimientos de hoy INDIOWNED


----------



## Speculo (13 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Completen la frase...
> 
> 
> Mañana llegará el esperado... *viernes .........*



He escrito que esto ya no va a subir más, no que vayamos a tener una hecatombe a nivel mundial. 

Bajar a los 2625 no significa más que tocar la parte baja de un canal lateral.
El depósito de este carro se tiene que llenar de vez en cuando. Y también de vez en cuando, si el viaje es muy largo, tendremos que parar a cambiar el aceite. Gasolineras tenemos muchas, pero el taller a lo mejor nos lo hemos pasado.


----------



## Deudor (13 Ago 2009)

PIB del segundo trimestre -0,1 %


El otro era producción industrial, sorry.


Mucho mejor de lo previsto, por lo tanto bajada... 

Para luego subir, y ojito que si los yankees abren con +1%........ subidón. (Que vértigo).


----------



## donpepito (13 Ago 2009)

Buenos días.

Según lo previsto.... hoy toca digerir las noticias de la FED, subida en USA, garantizada.


----------



## Speculo (13 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Espero que este lunes o martes se pase ud. por aquí a recoger su owned



O dentro de un par de horas, que para lo que duran aquí las predicciones... :o


----------



## rosonero (13 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Según lo previsto.... hoy toca digerir las noticias de la FED, subida en USA, garantizada.



A las 14:30 hay dato de peticiones de subsidio de desempleo semanal (previsión + 540.000) y las últimas no salieron demasiado bien.

Edito. Claro que también se podrían hacer servir como pull-back, porque eso de que los europeos hagan toda la subida no sentaría bien en USA


----------



## Speculo (13 Ago 2009)

*Cambio de opinión...*

Me corrijo 

He vuelto a repasar mis rayas y, aunque pienso que esta subida es de vuelta, lo que no sé es hasta dónde se llegará por arriba. Tal vez hasta donde dice Mulder.

Creo que hemos visto los mínimos matinales y puede que diarios.


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2009)

Cuando hace POP... 

En ocasiones veo cortos disponibles en R4 en las próximas fechas...


Vamos que nos vamos.....



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

Y de paso hemos hecho nuevo máximo en 2720 un número muy redondo.


----------



## pyn (13 Ago 2009)

¿Qué ha pasado en los último 5 minutos ? En ocasiones veo velas.


----------



## rosonero (13 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Y de paso hemos hecho nuevo máximo en 2720 un número muy redondo.



Y ha saltado al 2727 en un abrir y cerrar de ojos :


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2009)

Venga botitas... sube bonito... sigue subiendo campeón.... 



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (13 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Cuando hace POP...
> 
> En ocasiones veo cortos disponibles en R4 en las próximas fechas...
> 
> Saludos



no te quiebres Tonuel que una vez rota la resistencia de 6.6 que llevaba meses sin poder con ella la siguiente parada es 7.4, luego ya si eso hablamos


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2009)

¿Qué agencia es EUP Madrid? Del POP está soltando a lo campeón... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

Subidón de pasta tras pasar el 2720, no tienen ninguna intención de tirarlo, ninguna venta ahora mismo. El objetivo potencial ya lo podemos fijar como seguro en 2740.


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2009)

Aguantadme esas cintras ahí por diosss.... :

Que regusto tener a las agencias de tu lado cuando se las necesita... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (13 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Qué agencia es EUP Madrid? Del POP está soltando a lo campeón... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



EUP-MA (europea de inversiones) ... agencia que entra en niveles y que suele intentar recoger sin romper precios hasta que una orden real, esté completamente cubierta. 

Venden como locos en el POP.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Aguantadme esas cintras ahí por diosss....
> 
> Que regusto tener a las agencias de tu lado cuando se las necesita...
> 
> Saludos









Esta me parece más adecuada que la otra


----------



## donpepito (13 Ago 2009)

USA... green is here!


Los contratos a futuro sobre los principales índices de acciones en Estados Unidos subían el jueves tras el sorpresivo aumento de la producción en Alemania y Francia, y la evaluación más positiva de la Reserva Federal estadounidense en el sentido de que lo peor para la economía mundial ya quedó atrás. 

Los contratos a futuro sobre el Standard & Poor's 500 subían 8,7 puntos a 1.010,90, los futuros sobre el Nasdaq 100 ascendían 13,5 puntos a 1.632,20, mientras que los del Promedio Industrial Dow Jones ganaban 75 puntos. 
El miércoles, los principales índices bursátiles de Estados Unidos concluyeron al alza, en una sesión en que la Reserva Federal decidió dejar sin cambios las tasas de interés, además de indicar que completaría su planeada recompra de US$300.000 millones en valores del Tesoro a largo plazo para octubre. 

El Promedio Industrial Dow Jones concluyó con un un alza de 120 puntos, o el 1,3%, a 9.362; el Índice Compuesto Nasdaq sumó 29, o el 1,5%, a 1,999; y el índice Standard & Poor's 500 avanzó 11 puntos, o el 1,2%, a 1.006. 

*"Por un lado, refuerza la impresión de que la economía de Estados Unidos está alcanzando un piso por lo que no necesita ayuda adicional en estos momentos", señalaron economistas de Goldman Sachs sobre la decisión de la Fed. *

"Por otro lado, el comité sigue esperando una débil recuperación y baja inflación, lo que significa que los beneficios de mantener los actuales niveles de soporte superan por lejos los costos, al menos a juicio del comité. Compartimos ambos lados de esta evaluación". 

Las acciones en el extranjero respondieron positivamente a las noticias de la Fed, con el Hang Seng de Hong Kong subiendo un 2,1% y el DAX de Alemania un 1,5%. Además, las economías de Alemania y Francia crecieron un 0,3% cada una en el segundo trimestre frente al primero, lo que beneficiaba a las acciones en Europa. 

En tanto, el índice Nikkei 225 de Tokio cerró el jueves con un alza de 82,19 puntos, o un 0,8%, a 10.517,19, mientras que el índice compuesto de Shanghai ascendió 27,84 puntos, o un 0,9%, a 3.140,56. 

El sector minorista concentrará la atención del mercado el jueves con el anuncio de las ventas de julio y los resultados de Wal-Mart Stores Inc. (WMT). 

Las ventas habrían crecido un 0,8%, según economistas encuestados por MarketWatch, mientras que las ganancias por acción de Wal-Mart no habrían registrado variación por la disminución de los costos de los alimentos. 

También se publicarán los datos de solicitudes de beneficios por seguro de desempleo. 

Durante la sesión, se anunciarán además los resultados trimestrales de Kohl's Corp. (KSS), American Apparel Inc. (APP), y Dr Pepper Snapple Group Inc. (DPS), entre otros. LDK Solar Co. Ltd. (LDK) podría experimentar presión tras informar resultados más débiles que lo esperado.


----------



## Bambi (13 Ago 2009)

Tonuel te pierden los cortos...

<embed id="VideoPlayback" src="http://video.google.es/googleplayer.swf?docid=6864864683991942919&hl=es&fs=true" style="width:400px;height:326px" allowFullScreen="true" allow******Access="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"> </embed>

es comprensible pero ahora toca esperar un poco 

gracioso que a la bolsa europea le impulse los datos macro de USA, y a la de USA hoy los de Europa, que se dejen de mandanga que bien conocían eso SHUT THE FUCK UP AND SHOW ME THE MONEY


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2009)

El Stoxx lleva toda la sesión con un petardo en el c...
Parece que terminará alcanzando en las próximas sesiones los 2780 - 2800 que se corresponde con el fibo del 38,2%.
Si no para ahí, apaga y vamonos


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Esta me parece más adecuada que la otra



Las cintras de ahí no pasan... lo estoy viendo... así que la bandera mejor se la pasas a otro... :


Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Ago 2009)

Bambi... un vídeo más como ese y me olvido de la bolsa (por hoy). Ains... no soy creyente pero si hubiera un dios le daría las gracias por esas criaturas jaja.

Por cierto, ¿algún enlace donde pueda ver el premarket y after en tiempo real?
Yo uso el BATS Exchange pero en el pre no me marcan las posis no se... ¿Otra web?

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

Meten más dinero antes de los datos, ya esta claro lo que esperan hacer después.


----------



## Speculo (13 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Meten más dinero antes de los datos, ya esta claro lo que esperan hacer después.



Qué cabrones. Lo van a subir por encima de las nubes. Yo me sé de uno que después de esto se arruina con las put y las call 

Yo tan arriba ya no entro. Y ni siquiera ha hecho pullback a los 2700 ...


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2009)

peazo vela roja ...


----------



## rosonero (13 Ago 2009)

Parece que el dato del paro ha hecho pupita


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Qué cabrones. Lo van a subir por encima de las nubes. Yo me sé de uno que después de esto se arruina con las put y las call
> 
> Yo tan arriba ya no entro. Y ni siquiera ha hecho pullback a los 2700 ...



Pues estaba equivocado, han soltado a saco tras el dato.


----------



## Speculo (13 Ago 2009)

Dato muy malo el de ventas ¿No?


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2009)

Vamos, que le caen bajado 1% al Stoxx en 3 minutos.
Papelón del bueno


----------



## donpepito (13 Ago 2009)

Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (USA) - Google Finance

Hoy de nuevo subidón en ANPI....


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

Al empezar a ver bajar el Stoxx me ha saltado el stop que tenía en 2627, pero tenía las manitas preparadas también para una venta a mercado, para salirme antes del stop. Pero todo ha sido tan rápido que se ha ejecutado primero el stop y luego la orden de venta a mercado, con lo cual me he puesto corto sin quererlo.

Lo malo es que he cerrado 4 puntos más abajo porque no me fiaba 

Al menos hoy no se trata de un tacita a tacita.

edito: No creo que paremos en 2700, tal vez ocurra hasta que los gringos abran y puede que subamos un poco desde ahí, pero luego nos van a llevar al guano.


----------



## Sylar (13 Ago 2009)

¿Oportunidad para entrar largo, o el principio del fin...?


----------



## Deudor (13 Ago 2009)

¿Que poco ha durado el tobogán?


----------



## donpepito (13 Ago 2009)

Lo necesario para vender desde arriba.. -X

Mañana hay otra oportunidad de conseguir 57M por la vía rápida...


----------



## Speculo (13 Ago 2009)

Jajja Puto casino... No pude evitar darle al botón del "Doy" a mitad de la primera vela... Y tampoco pude evitar darle al del "Tomo" cuarenta segundos después... 10 puntos en unos segundos... Esto no tendría que ser legal.


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2009)

¿Qué ha pasado mi amol....? 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> ¿Oportunidad para entrar largo, o el principio del fin...?



*Toma Nelson por la pregunta...* 







Saludos


----------



## Sylar (13 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *Toma Nelson por la pregunta...*
> 
> 
> Saludos



tch, tch, yo solo recojo owneds cuando se confirman.
¿Nadie se moja?


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ago 2009)

Pequeña recuperacion broteverdista del IBEX.
Debe de ser porque se ha acabado ya la crisis, lo están diciendo en la tele ahora mismo...


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ago 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> tch, tch, yo solo recojo owneds cuando se confirman.
> ¿Nadie se moja?



Si, es una oportunidad para entrar largo, continúa la racha alcista.
Me lo ha dicho Elvis en la ouija.


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> tch, tch, yo solo recojo owneds cuando se confirman.
> ¿Nadie se moja?




Tu ponte largo y al año que viene vuelves... verás que risa... 



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (13 Ago 2009)

bueno, he aprovechado para reforzar en el POP, pero vaya tela Agosto


----------



## Sylar (13 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Tu ponte largo y al año que viene vuelves... verás que risa...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Muy largo me lo fiáis... Todo el mundo sabe que será en octubre. Pero ahora toca subir.


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2009)

Hay que tenerlos muy gordos para entrar corto. Está teniendo comportamientos intradiarios que se parece a un casino.
En mi opinión hay que dejar que el gráfico se estabilice un poquito antes de tomar decisiones precipitadas.
El manual diría que se debería ir al fibo (el stoxx) en las cercanías de 2800 y luego ya corregir el esperpento que ha hecho los últimos 2 meses. Pero me parece a mí que el manual se lo pasan por los cojones (perdón).
Es difícil entender el numerito de ayer (la primera media hora barriendo a la baja y el resto de la jornada desnucándose al alza) y la jornada de hoy hasta las 14:30. Mucho han forzado para que sea soltar papel .....


----------



## Speculo (13 Ago 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> ¿Oportunidad para entrar largo, o el principio del fin...?



Onda correctiva de varios días y luego se puede entrar largo otra vez, cuando empiecen los analistas a decir que nos hundimos de nuevo ..

Además, lo de los analistas no falla nunca. Ha sido girarse a largo el tal Moro y a tomar por saco los índices


----------



## Bambi (13 Ago 2009)

entiendo yo que pueda haber menos volumen en verano y que estando en un lateral veamos movimientos bruscos, pero es que esto es un sindios, las gráficas del stoxx da tortícolis seguirlas


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Onda correctiva de varios días y luego se puede entrar largo otra vez, cuando empiecen los analistas a decir que nos hundimos de nuevo ..
> 
> Además, lo de los analistas no falla nunca. Ha sido girarse a largo el tal Moro y a tomar por saco los índices



Quiero link 

edito: a mi este agosto me está pareciendo muy normal, demasiado normal para la poca liquidez que, en teoría hay, otros años he visto movimientos mucho más imprevisibles.


----------



## Bambi (13 Ago 2009)

otro comentario de "pepin" en una noticia sobre subidas del Ibex:

"aunque parezca imposible, vamos camino de los 7400"

no falla, oiga


----------



## donpepito (13 Ago 2009)

jjopppp... este banco sigue mis inversioneS,,,, acaba de añadir + acciones en ARIA.

<table class="sortable" id="anyid" width="955"><tbody><tr class="odd"><td name="tcol1" id="tcol1" nowrap="nowrap">2009-08-12</td><td name="tcol2" id="tcol2" nowrap="nowrap">2009-06-30</td><td name="tcol3" id="tcol3" style="text-align: left;" nowrap="nowrap"> 13F-HR</td><td name="tcol4" id="tcol4" style="text-align: left;">Barclays Global Investors Uk Holdings Ltd</td><td name="tcol13" id="tcol13" style="text-align: left;">Institution</td><td name="tcol5" id="tcol5" nowrap="nowrap"> 4,957,323</td><td name="tcol9" id="tcol9" nowrap="nowrap">Added More</td><td name="tcol10" id="tcol10" nowrap="nowrap">296,292</td><td name="tcol11" id="tcol11" nowrap="nowrap">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Speculo (13 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Quiero link



Maaaarchando .. 20090812901_Analisis-Mercado-Capital-Roberto-Moro-Hermanos-Moro 



> Roberto Moro, de Hermanos Moro, explica que parece que simplemente es una recogida de beneficios y no cabe hablar de vuelta en la tendencia ya que no hay nada que lo evidencie. Seguimos con un mercado con bastante fuerza, y el escenario hoy por hoy sigue siendo alcista. El empezar a pensar de que pudiese cambiar, pasaría, en el caso del Ibex 35, si se perdieran niveles de 10.660 en primera instancia, y de 10.440. El analista asegura que si fuera así, posiblemente iríamos a buscar niveles de corrección proporcional.
> 
> Preguntado por Repsol, responde que es un título que le agrada y quien tenga posiciones que no las abandone.



La fecha está mal porque estos comentarios los hizo durante las caídas del otro día. 
Pero el tío no falla: Pasa de "_El mercado me tiene despistao_" y "_creo yo que vamos a corregir fuerte_" a "_no cabe hablar de vuelta en la tendencia_" y el mercado se gira y se hunde


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

Pues creo que ahora tiene razón, lo que ocurre es que la fecha adecuada es mañana.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

Los leoncios están distribuyendo, el objetivo ahora son los 2667, pero creo que no empezarán a repartir papel en serio hasta el cierre europeo.

edito: están soltando el GRAN PAPELÓN, van a por todas sin piedad, como sigan así llegaremos a los 2630.

edito2 para ahorrar: parece que el objetivo para esta tarde es el 2649, quieren eliminar de nuevo a todos los particulares con largos.


----------



## rosonero (13 Ago 2009)

Joer! Por fin pillo algo, corto desde 11055 en el Ibex


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Ago 2009)

Abriendo unos cortos con stop ajustado...


----------



## donpepito (13 Ago 2009)

dESde aquí veo un giro al verde en el mercado USA.


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2009)

Los 2690 deberían ser un soporte duro ...... al menos por un ratito.

Si lo pierde con facilidad, se terminará bajando al GUANO.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> dESde aquí veo un giro al verde en el mercado USA.



Es probable, pero solo va a durar hasta el cierre europeo.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ago 2009)

Y vuelta p'arriba el IBEX...


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2009)

Volatidad muy elevada.
Joder que mareo


----------



## donpepito (13 Ago 2009)

50% de ARIA en cartera= 200.000 ACS ... compras de hoy a 1.80USD


----------



## Speculo (13 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y vuelta p'arriba el IBEX...



¡¡Pero si el Ibex sube 100 puntos con todo medio rojo!! Hace semanas que ni miro el índice-caca este, pero es que sin mirarlo y todo no deja de asombrar.
Va a ser verdad que es el indicador adelantado, el verdadero termómetro de la economía mundial...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Ago 2009)

Ya me han tirado los cortos... al menos no palmo,cubri las comisiones.


----------



## Speculo (13 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Volatidad muy elevada.
> Joder que mareo



Ahora falta aquí el comentario de Cárpatos sobre la inutilidad del VIX, que como se podrá suponer, "sólo" sube un 1%


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 50% de ARIA en cartera= 200.000 ACS ... compras de hoy a 1.80USD



Ese soporte en 1,78USD - 1,82 USD me tiene de los nervios.

De momento aguanta bien


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Ago 2009)

Hola a todos, he hecho un intradía con metrovacesa, entrado a 22,13, stop en 20,50, creo que me voy a salir, la iba a aguantar a ver si me remontaba mañana de nuevo pero el bajón del ibex me ha cagado un poco, si me llegan a 23 las vendo y pillo unas anpi o amplío aria si baja de 1,80.

DP me puedes explicar un poco lo de que mañana es una buena oportunidad para hacer de nuevo 57M de plusvalías que necesito montar la vet clinic...


----------



## donpepito (13 Ago 2009)

Amigo.. estaba bromeando con el premio del €MILLONES de mañana viernes. 

ARIA, no me preocupa.... voy acumulando hasta las 400.000acs de mi objetivo, ya mismo me invitan al consejo!


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2009)

El mini Stoxx en los 2700 :

Tiene pinta que lo pueden subir hasta 2710 - 2715.

¿buena oportunidad para cortos en esos niveles?


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hola a todos, he hecho un intradía con metrovacesa, entrado a 22,13, stop en 20,50, creo que me voy a salir, la iba a aguantar a ver si me remontaba mañana de nuevo pero el bajón del ibex me ha cagado un poco, si me llegan a 23 las vendo y pillo unas anpi o amplío aria si baja de 1,80.
> 
> DP me puedes explicar un poco lo de que mañana es una buena oportunidad para hacer de nuevo 57M de plusvalías que necesito montar la vet clinic...



Luca me puede la curiosidad... ¿Para qué necesitas tanto dinero para montar una clínica vet.? Alquilando el local, que ahora imagino se podrá negociar un buen contrato de alquiler (e inclusive una clausula de compra futura).

La mayoría de clínicas que conozco dejan mucho de desear, exceptuando una en Cádiz que es hospital veterinario... vamos que para comenzar (si es tu caso) lo veo muucho money.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Ago 2009)

No creo en los sorteos ni quinielas ni anda de eso, aunque tengo que comentar, que una vez entré en un bingo y gané 2500€ con un cartoncito, desde entonces no he vuelto a ir...


----------



## shamus (13 Ago 2009)

Hola , que tal. Llevaba unos meses apartado del tema por descanso veraniego , pero poco a poco me voy metiendo de nuevo.

Os veo pendientes del eurostoxx. Por casualidad he echado una mirada en la grafica y lo que veo me parece curioso. No os parece que el stoxx podria estar a punto de caer con fuerza?. Yo apostaria a que dentro de poco se va a buscar los 2490 puntos.

Como veis mi prediccion?. Lo cierto es que no pienso tomar ninguna posicion hasta que me vuelva a meter en serio con el tema , pero la verdad , lo veo bastante claro...


----------



## donpepito (13 Ago 2009)

Donde has estudiado, en la FACULTAD de Córdoba? allí estaba antes el tito Amador.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> El mini Stoxx en los 2700 :
> 
> Tiene pinta que lo pueden subir hasta 2710 - 2715.
> 
> ¿buena oportunidad para cortos en esos niveles?



Yo creo que no pasan de 2708.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca me puede la curiosidad... ¿Para qué necesitas tanto dinero para montar una clínica vet.? Alquilando el local, que ahora imagino se podrá negociar un buen contrato de alquiler (e inclusive una clausula de compra futura).
> 
> La mayoría de clínicas que conozco dejan mucho de desear, exceptuando una en Cádiz que es hospital veterinario... vamos que para comenzar (si es tu caso) lo veo muucho money.
> 
> Un saludo



Ahí está el tema, necesito muuchas cosas, ya que no es en plan consultorio cutre.

Rayos x, Analítica, cardiograma, monitor, maquina anestesia isoflurano, mesa de quirofano instrumental, jaulas... ecógrafo...

No valen 2 duros, además la quiero montar con crédito 0, autofinanciada 100% y por supuesto local en alquiler, están bajando muchísimo.

Quiero abrirla en 2011-2012


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ahí está el tema, necesito muuchas cosas, ya que no es en plan consultorio cutre.
> 
> Rayos x, Analítica, cardiograma, monitor, maquina anestesia isoflurano, mesa de quirofano instrumental, jaulas... ecógrafo...
> 
> ...



Pues estás en el hilo ideal para practicar hasta entonces, aquí tienes de todo: toros, osos, ñus, leones, gacelas...


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ahí está el tema, necesito muuchas cosas, ya que no es en plan consultorio cutre.
> 
> Rayos x, Analítica, cardiograma, monitor, maquina anestesia isoflurano, mesa de quirofano instrumental, jaulas... ecógrafo...
> 
> ...



¿Estás terminando la carrera o ya acabaste? Imagino que por la fecha que comentas aún estas estudiando... pero ya tienes capital ahorrado así que estoy en duda .

¿Has pensando en montarla a medias con algún conocido de la carrera? Te daría mucho tiempo libre... sino eso es coñazo estar de 9 Am a 9 pm... más guardias si tienes animales hospitalizados etc...

Si te va bien, le puedes vender tu parte y montarte la tuya. Si te va mal... no es tan costoso el comenzar.

Sorry.. xd pero ahora mismo no tengo apenas nada en cartera, creo que me voy a poner a ver una peli, porque las MBI solo me dan disgustos .

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2009)

Me gusta levantarme de la siesta por las mañanas... :

Ya saben a que huele...






Saludos


----------



## Deudor (13 Ago 2009)

Soy el más inutil de la bolsa.
O los leoncios me leen el pensamiento.


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2009)

¿Abengoa y Popular no eran carne de cortos...? 



Jarl....... porqueyolovalgo y tal... 



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (13 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me gusta levantarme de la siesta por las mañanas... :
> 
> Ya saben a que huele...



Yo huelo a 150 puntos de Ibex ¿Y tú?
O sólo te refieres a tus cintras??


----------



## donpepito (13 Ago 2009)

Tonuel... esta actuación ya la hemos visto varias veces.... los cortos nunca aprenden!


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me gusta levantarme de la siesta por las mañanas... :
> 
> Ya saben a que huele...



Pues no, no lo sabemos...
Mirate debajo, igual es caquita...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Estás terminando la carrera o ya acabaste? Imagino que por la fecha que comentas aún estas estudiando... pero ya tienes capital ahorrado así que estoy en duda .
> 
> ¿Has pensando en montarla a medias con algún conocido de la carrera? Te daría mucho tiempo libre... sino eso es coñazo estar de 9 Am a 9 pm... más guardias si tienes animales hospitalizados etc...
> 
> ...




Eres veterinario?

Recién salido de la carrera pocos saben operar... la mayoría marchan a Alicante a un hospital famoso a trabajar gratis para aprender...

Yo no soy veterinario, pero he trabajado en el sector de la medicina, y se un poco como va todo el tema del instrumental, accesorios y medicamentos. Conozco a veterinarios con clínicas, hacen buena caja, no les va mal.


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2009)

El mini SP500 en 1010. Ya he recuperado más del 50% de la caida tras la publicación de las peticiones de paro.

Joder, si es así se podrían haber ahorrado dar el dato


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Yo huelo a 150 puntos de Ibex ¿Y tú?
> O sólo te refieres a tus cintras??



Yo me refiero a lo mio...


el resto puede subir al infinito... dos veces... :


Por cierto... mire las agencias en cintra... me entra la risa... 


Venga gabachos joder... dadle caña al botas...



Saludos


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que no pasan de 2708.




Le han cascado 6 velas verdes en minutos y lo han llevado hasta 2711.

Por ahora está intratable, si lo pasan de 2715 se lo llevan a máximos. Lo lógico es que no lo pasaran, pero .....


----------



## donpepito (13 Ago 2009)

Subiendo plusv... con DSCO... me están alegrando el día!

Discovery Laboratories, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Le han cascado 6 velas verdes en minutos y lo han llevado hasta 2711.
> 
> Por ahora está intratable, si lo pasan de 2715 se lo llevan a máximos. Lo lógico es que no lo pasaran, pero .....



Mientras no sean velas negras, vamos bien.


----------



## shamus (13 Ago 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Hola , que tal. Llevaba unos meses apartado del tema por descanso veraniego , pero poco a poco me voy metiendo de nuevo.
> 
> Os veo pendientes del eurostoxx. Por casualidad he echado una mirada en la grafica y lo que veo me parece curioso. No os parece que el stoxx podria estar a punto de caer con fuerza?. Yo apostaria a que dentro de poco se va a buscar los 2490 puntos.
> 
> Como veis mi prediccion?. Lo cierto es que no pienso tomar ninguna posicion hasta que me vuelva a meter en serio con el tema , pero la verdad , lo veo bastante claro...



Ninguna apreciacion sobre mi analisis?. Acertado?. Soy pasto de leoncios?.

Algun comentario hombre , que si no no aprendere nunca xD.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Le han cascado 6 velas verdes en minutos y lo han llevado hasta 2711.
> 
> Por ahora está intratable, si lo pasan de 2715 se lo llevan a máximos. Lo lógico es que no lo pasaran, pero .....



Pues están girando, me habré equivocado por 3 puntos, pero ese era el sitio más lógico. Han metido dinero hasta llegar ahí y ahora empiezan a sacarlo tímidamente.

edito: Se ha visto claro ¿no?


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Ago 2009)

Luca, jaja ni de coña... como ya bien sabe Kujire... a mi eso de ver sufrir a los animalitos aunque sea por su bien me puede. 

Tengo una pequeña empresa de montajes eléctricos. Imagino que les irá bien a los buenos veterinarios ... hace ya 5 años me cobraron 500 euros por reparar a mi gato, que el muy xxxxx se me tiro por la ventana. Eso si... me lo dejaron nuevito jajaja (más otra pasta que me gaste en poner mosquiteras especiales en todas las ventanas...).

Edito: Shamus... si aqui ni uno damos una... xd que te vamos a decir jajaja


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Ninguna apreciacion sobre mi analisis?. Acertado?. Soy pasto de leoncios?.
> 
> Algun comentario hombre , que si no no aprendere nunca xD.



Te lo diré claro: eres pasto de leoncios!


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Ninguna apreciacion sobre mi analisis?. Acertado?. Soy pasto de leoncios?.
> 
> Algun comentario hombre , que si no no aprendere nunca xD.




tag:* Cómprate una baraja... *:o


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues están girando, me habré equivocado por 3 puntos, pero ese era el sitio más lógico. Han metido dinero hasta llegar ahí y ahora empiezan a sacarlo tímidamente.
> 
> edito: Se ha visto claro ¿no?



No debería ir mucho más arriba


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2009)

Cuando dejen de sacar el dinero tímidamente si que nos vamos a reir... 


Saludos


----------



## Deudor (13 Ago 2009)

Seguimos parriba.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

Se rumorea por ahí que NYSE está prohibiendo la entrada de órdenes por problemas técnicos.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Cuando dejen de sacar el dinero tímidamente si que nos vamos a reir...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Ya te has podido reir antes, yo de ti mañana por la mañana me saldría de los cortos.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> No debería ir mucho más arriba



Vuelven a comprar, parece que no quieren parar ahí, esto nos va a definir nuevos soportes/resistencias.


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya te has podido reir antes, yo de ti mañana por la mañana me saldría de los cortos.



Hasta que no pasen de los 6,18€ jamás de los jamases... :



Cojones... :


----------



## until (13 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Se rumorea por ahí que NYSE está prohibiendo la entrada de órdenes por problemas técnicos.



¿en serio?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Donde has estudiado, en la FACULTAD de Córdoba? allí estaba antes el tito Amador.



No Dp, no he estudiado allí, aunque conozco a gente que sí, eres veterianro tu ¿? Al final va a haber mas veterinarios de lo que yo pensaba...


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

Vuelven a soltar tímidamente, parece que seguir las consignas de papa-S&P o papa-DOW no les resulta sencillo.


----------



## donpepito (13 Ago 2009)

No... tengos buenos recuerdos del rectorado de esa FACULTAD....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No... tengos buenos recuerdos del rectorado de esa FACULTAD....



Femeninos supongo, pues ya somos 2...


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

until dijo:


> ¿en serio?



Yo sigo viendo el futuro del Dow en marcha, no se si creerme el rumor, a lo mejor solo ha sido durante un momento.

No tengo link.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Ago 2009)

Corto en el Popular,donde coño va tocando los 7..... si pierdo con este ya me corto la coleta


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corto en el Popular,donde coño va tocando los 7..... si pierdo con este ya me corto la coleta



¿Corto en Popular.....? :


¿Dónde...Cómo... Cuánto.... Quien... jarl... dime algo coño....? :





Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (13 Ago 2009)

El POP sube por sobreventa... que malo soy!!!! XD

Con un cierto lag... de la venta del PAKI -AFECTIVAMENTE- XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Ago 2009)

UNa pregunta a los ilustrados:

Símbolo Último Ayer Difer. Dif.% VolC Compra Venta VolV Volumen Hora 

MVC 22,87 17,48 5,39 30,84 160 0,00 22,99 85 37.414 16:49:39 

Cuando se queda el valor en compra a 0,0 qué quiere decir ¿¿?? ha pasado ya 2 o 3 veces a lo largo del día ¿¿??


----------



## donpepito (13 Ago 2009)

Puede ser subasta ... hay mucha volatilidad en esa cot?


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *El POP sube por sobreventa... *que malo soy!!!! XD
> 
> Con un cierto lag... de la venta del PAKI -AFECTIVAMENTE- XD






Éso me parece que lo voy a buscar en el diccionario... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2009)

Quiero ver esas cintras en rojo a la de ya... dale Pepeeeee... 


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Corto en Popular.....? :
> 
> 
> ¿Dónde...Cómo... Cuánto.... Quien... jarl... dime algo coño....? :
> ...



En interdin cuando haces pop ya no hay stop 

No tener cortos del pop es de pobres jajajaja


----------



## donpepito (13 Ago 2009)

En RT4... protegemos a los incautos que no saben lo que van a hacer... mejor evitar la tentación.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Ago 2009)

Vendidas las MVC a 22,60, 30€ de beneficios después de comisiones.. me daba mucho miedo mantenerlas después de que hoy subieran hasta un 45%. igual mañana despegan al infinito o bajan un 20%, mucho riesgo para inmobiliarias ademas...

Tengo 3000€ frescos para ver donde colocarlos en los USA recomendaciones?


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

Estamos cerrando el contado del Stoxx por encima de 2700, este un punto muy importante de cara a las subidas de mañana. Ahora nos despistarán con bajadas apoteósicas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Ago 2009)

Wataru fact está bajando no? las sigues teniendo? que bajen hoy igual es buena señal para mañana (barriendo stops)


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2009)

Como me gustan las subastas en cintra por diosss... 

cierra en mínimos...


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ago 2009)

solo por comentar.... como va el VIX? alguien pone algo?


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ago 2009)

Cierre IBEX *11.066,20 +1,21%*


----------



## tonuel (13 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> En interdin cuando haces pop ya no hay stop
> 
> No tener cortos del pop es de pobres jajajaja




Sip... 




donpepito dijo:


> En RT4... protegemos a los incautos que no saben lo que van a hacer... mejor evitar la tentación.




Yo los quiero para cuando llegue el momento... no antes... :



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (13 Ago 2009)

¿Tú crees? En gráficos de una hora esto tiene pinta de irse hacia arriba sin ningún pudor ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ago 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> solo por comentar.... como va el VIX? alguien pone algo?



quicir, graficamente, esta por superar la resistencia de largo y si no... aun queda subida o que?


----------



## Speculo (13 Ago 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> solo por comentar.... como va el VIX? alguien pone algo?



Ahí va... Tirandillo... En lateral...


----------



## Kujire (13 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News ... PIB ES*

Hola

Mañana a sacar pecho como los Germanos y Francesitos, todo el mundo espera un buen dato de PIB España... creo que todavía tienen mucho que enseñar a estos pardillos europeos, que en España "la arruga es bella" jur jur ... no saben con qué compa de viaje se han "juntao". Cómo se nota que en Alemania tienen elecciónes en Otoño!! ZP estará cocinando personalmente el dato para mañana.

Ahora me creen cuando les dije que la recesión estaba acabada? (que no que no he dicho crisis sólo recesión)


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Ago 2009)

Luca, nop vendí en 10.50. Puse la orden ayer en 10.10 y lo mismo hoy, pero la quite porque parecía que esto se caía.

Tampoco estoy seguro que los resultados sean el viernes.. lo mismo el pdf también se equivoca con esta acción y sea para septiembre no lo se.. de momento voy a esperar a ver como cierra el día.. y mañana veremos 

Un saludo


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Mañana a sacar pecho como los Germanos y Francesitos, todo el mundo espera un buen dato de PIB España... creo que todavía tienen mucho que enseñar a estos pardillos europeos, que en España "la arruga es bella" jur jur ... no saben con qué compa de viaje se han "juntao". Cómo se nota que en Alemania tienen elecciónes en Otoño!! ZP estará cocinando personalmente el dato para mañana.
> 
> Ahora me creen cuando les dije que la recesión estaba acabada? (que no que no he dicho crisis sólo recesión)



Kujire en España se está notando mucho la inyección de millones, por lo cual, lo mismo hasta damos una sorpresa...y con suerte y todo, antes de que se acaben, se reactiva un poco la economía. Eso espero... jaja porque sino... ufff nos la vamos a comer doblemente doblada, sin dinero y sin trabajo.

Un saludo


----------



## Speculo (13 Ago 2009)

Kujire ¿Sigues con la mini puesta o te la han levantado ya??


----------



## donpepito (13 Ago 2009)

Wataru,,, hay muchas acciones que suben con la especulación, antes del día final.... HEB... lleva con esa táctica desde que las vendí hace unos meses... pero ya no pueden tirar de la cuerda, como antes.

Es preferible vender antes si la acción ha triplicado su valor desde entonces, muchas veces... unas noticias bien cocinadas... pueden elevar la cotización x4 ... mi HGSI de mis amores!


----------



## donpepito (13 Ago 2009)

El ibex ha cerrado en +1,03% ... antes me parecio leer algo de +1,21% ?


----------



## Kujire (13 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Kujire en España se está notando mucho la inyección de millones, por lo cual, lo mismo hasta damos una sorpresa...y con suerte y todo, antes de que se acaben, se reactiva un poco la economía. Eso espero... jaja porque sino... ufff nos la vamos a comer doblemente doblada, sin dinero y sin trabajo.
> 
> Un saludo



No tengo duda de que la "lluvia de milhones" que ha caído en Francia y en Alemania ha sido buena. Es por ésta razón por la cual el dato de España va a ser analizado con lupa en muchos sitios. A nivel intl España económcamente hablando no importa, es como si viviese al márgen, es algo singular como lo son algunas empresas monopoli españolas las cuales tienen quizás más relevancia que el propio país: por eso me llama la atención como a partir de los datos de GER y FRA el dato de España adquiere una relevancia que no la tendría. Si el dato sale malo, no cabe duda que la responsabidad caerá en la incompetencia/mala gestión del gobierno dado que en Alemania o Francia ha sido labor del gobierno esos datos positivos mediante los planes de estímulo. 

Qué interesante se pone esto!!!!


----------



## Kujire (13 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Kujire ¿Sigues con la mini puesta o te la han levantado ya??



me la levantaron ups:o .... pero me he puesto de nuevo más arriba x2:... he desarrollado un sexto sentido para oler la pestilencia de los cocos de lejos jiji

ED: por eso no me gusta quedarme "abierta" de noche (ay como suena esto señor!) los europeos siempre te la pueden jugar, he comprado parte de mi posición a ver cuanto le saco al resto


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ED: por eso no me gusta quedarme "abierta" de noche (ay como suena esto señor!) los europeos siempre te la pueden jugar, he comprado parte de mi posición a ver cuanto le saco al resto



Si te quedas "abierta" de noche es más seguro con largos (hacia arriba) que con cortos (hacia abajo) ya que la tendencia es alcista...

Vale, ya paro


----------



## shamus (13 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Estamos cerrando el contado del Stoxx por encima de 2700, este un punto muy importante de cara a las subidas de mañana. Ahora nos despistarán con bajadas apoteósicas.



Hombre , subidas de mañana... yo creo que puede subir 50 puntitos mas a lo sumo , hasta la resistencia que al menos yo le he visto en 2755 puntos. Pero si todo va como pienso mañana o a lo sumo el lunes habra una recogida de beneficios que propiciara una caida medio seria.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Hombre , subidas de mañana... yo creo que puede subir 50 puntitos mas a lo sumo , hasta la resistencia que al menos yo le he visto en 2755 puntos. Pero si todo va como pienso mañana o a lo sumo el lunes habra una recogida de beneficios que propiciara una caida medio seria.



¿Tu crees que lo que piensas no lo saben ya los leoncios? Todo el gacelerío apuesta por correcciones porque son muy 'sanas' y 'ya tocan' pero este mercado actual es de todo menos sano. Es evidente que algún día corregirá, pero la pregunta que nadie se hace es 'porqué no corregirá ahora' o 'porque podría seguir subiendo', eso es lo más incómodo para cualquier trader y prácticamente nadie lo analiza porque no sale en el libro.

La mayoría piensa en los 'númeritos mágicos' como el 11.000 o el 11.100 del Ibex y creen que esa es una razón para corregir por fijarse demasiado en el precio y poco en las razones.

Hay que mirar a más largo plazo para saber hacia donde vamos.

edito: al final al Stoxx le ha dado por subir.

edito2: el dinero no está acompañando la subida.


----------



## ddddd (13 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes a todos.

Interesante jornada la de hoy, aunque mis Grifols me tienen desesperado, pero a su vez creo que más pronto que tarde comenzarán a espabilar.

¿Para mañana como creeis que se comportará Vertice 360?

Hoy se quedó en 0,392 y no se si mañana puede que se descalabre o tal vez comienze a subir con fuerza.

Me gustaría ir viendo vuestra opinión para hacerme una idea.

Saludos.


----------



## pyn (13 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes,
finalmente me salí del mini largo a 11100, fui subiendo los stops de protección hasta ahí, a las 14:15 me fui a comer esperando que con la apertura americana, si el dato saliese malo recoger beneficios y si salia bueno seguir abierto. 

No ha sido una mala semana, no creo que opere hasta el próximo Lunes porque me voy unos días de relax, así que disfrutad de las plusvalías.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El ibex ha cerrado en +1,03% ... antes me parecio leer algo de +1,21% ?



perdón, perdón, perdón (era para ver si estabais atentos)

Cierre IBEX *11.046,80 + 1,03%*


----------



## shamus (13 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Tu crees que lo que piensas no lo saben ya los leoncios? Todo el gacelerío apuesta por correcciones porque son muy 'sanas' y 'ya tocan' pero este mercado actual es de todo menos sano. Es evidente que algún día corregirá, pero la pregunta que nadie se hace es 'porqué no corregirá ahora' o 'porque podría seguir subiendo', eso es lo más incómodo para cualquier trader y prácticamente nadie lo analiza porque no sale en el libro.



Hombre , mi idea de caidas en 2755 la baso no en "ya toca corregir" , sino en que fue una resistencia en 2 ocasiones anteriores. Chocarse con esa resistencia deberia desencadenar una toma de beneficios que llevase la cotizacion a aproximadamente 2490 puntos , valor que seria una correccion del 50% al impulso alcista y seria apoyarse sobre una linea de resistencia que me ha parecido ver pasando por esos valores.

Vamos , que no me baso en lo que creo que deberia pasar , o lo que me gustaria que pasara , sino en un analisis tecnico. O intento de analisis tecnico que mis , por ahora , escualidos conocimientos no dan para mas.


----------



## Speculo (13 Ago 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Hombre , mi idea de caidas en 2755 la baso no en "ya toca corregir" , sino en que fue una resistencia en 2 ocasiones anteriores. Chocarse con esa resistencia deberia desencadenar una toma de beneficios que llevase la cotizacion a aproximadamente 2490 puntos , valor que seria una correccion del 50% al impulso alcista y seria apoyarse sobre una linea de resistencia que me ha parecido ver pasando por esos valores.



Vale con lo de la resistencia, pero ¿Por qué motivo tendrían que corregir los precios un 50%? ¿Por qué no un 30% o un 70%?


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2009)

A mí me encantaría que bajara para eliminar la sobrecompra pero la realidad es tozuda y la inercia alcista es impresionante.
Cazar un corto ahora y ganar dinero (bastante puntos) se asemeja al azar.
Hay que ir con la tendencia aunque sea al precipicio.


----------



## tonuel (14 Ago 2009)

Mulder... yalodeciayo... :o



*viernes negro...*



por cojones... 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Ago 2009)

Madre mia me han puesto el culo como un mandril con las volkswagen de los cojones....
Primera incursion fuera del Ibex y me cubro de gloria... 

Las mantengo... de perdidos al rio


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... yalodeciayo... :o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos cortos al POP


----------



## tonuel (14 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Madre mia me han puesto el culo como un mandril...



Y más que te lo van a poner... :


No se puede estar largo en los tiempos que corren hamijo... 



Saludos


----------



## shamus (14 Ago 2009)

Pues ha metido el tema un bajon curioso.

Me haria bastante ilusion que siguiese cayendo durante los proximos dias y se parase justo en donde dije. Ilusion y rabia , ya que no he tomado posicion alguna xD.


----------



## tonuel (14 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Esos cortos al POP




Aquí no hay... cagüen todo... :



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Ago 2009)

Bien por fin funciona esto.

ddd tuviste mucho ojo con las Colonial!! no se si llegaste a comprar, yo he entrado con 17.000 a 0,167 con stop justo, a ver como cierra, si sale bien, doblamos en una semana.

Las Ariad han subido hasta 1,90 hoy, hice muy bein en acumular, compre 1600 a 1,88 y 1600 a 1,80, ahora ya voy ganado! XD

A ver si viene la Ola de plusvalías que dice DP...

Las v360 son un mojón, no suben ni a tiros, por lo menos no se han ido a 0,30 menos mal... espermos que hagan algún chanchullo, si se ponen a 0,45 creo que las suelto...

Lo de Metrovacesa es de traca, como me arrepiento de haberme desecho de ellas eyr en intradía... pero he atacado con colonial que tiene 1 día de Delay...

Por lo visto Banesto tiene muchas MVC a 59€, quieren recuperar o algo.. y colonial pues muchas se comí koplovich, y esta algo sabe del tema...

Contaros algo!! que solitario ha sido mi dia inversor de hoy!!


----------



## Mulder (14 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes!

Hilo UP

Parece que no soy el único en darme cuenta.


----------



## shamus (14 Ago 2009)

Tranquilidad , que no es seguro que vaya a seguir bajando. Igual es una recogida de beneficios. 

Yo , si el lunes a media jornada esta bajista , me dejare llevar y mirare en interdin si hay algun futuro sobre el eurostoxx para pornerme corto hasta el nivel que predije , y que pase lo que tenga que pasar.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Madre mia me han puesto el culo como un mandril con las volkswagen de los cojones....
> Primera incursion fuera del Ibex y me cubro de gloria...
> 
> Las mantengo... de perdidos al rio



Ufff...un 20% nada menos...espero que solo hayas metido dos durillos y no estes jugando con el pan de tus hijos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Ago 2009)

Pues estoy viendo valores para meterme largo:
Acs,Ferrovial,Cintra,Gamesa,Gas Brutal... entrar en minimos y salir lunes o martes con un 2 o 3% de plusv.


----------



## tonuel (14 Ago 2009)

Si le dan al botón me piro a celebrarlo... 

y esta noche ni vuelvo a dormir a casa joder... 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Ago 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ufff...un 20% nada menos...espero que solo hayas metido dos durillos y no estes jugando con el pan de tus hijos



Poca cosa 20 acciones a 225 para probar...menos mal si no me da algo,pero que en el momento culmen le perdia mil euros a la posicion,si llego a entrar con pasta fuerte me da algo :


----------



## tonuel (14 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Pues estoy viendo valores para meterme largo:
> Acs,Ferrovial,Cintra,Gamesa,Gas Brutal... entrar en minimos y salir lunes o martes con un 2 o 3% de plusv.




Póngase largo en cintra... 


tengo ganas de quedarme con su dinero...



Saludos :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Ago 2009)

Encima tengo sintomas gripales....lo que me faltaba.

Tonuel vete al animas puerto y tomate unos copazos por mi que estoy debil jajajaja


----------



## Antiparras (14 Ago 2009)

Creo que es hora de vigilar el VIX. Como aumente la volatilidad de manera significativa vamos a tener una vuelta al cole bastante roja.


----------



## Mulder (14 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... yalodeciayo... :o
> 
> *viernes negro...*



Pero si en el Stoxx ni siquiera hemos perforado mínimo semanal, cada día tienes el umbral más bajo para declarar días negros 

Esto es un limpia de largos de cara a la próxima semana, lo quieren todo para ellos.

edito: Veremos que pasa tras el cierre europeo, porque me da que lo quieren dejar bajito para asustar.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Póngase largo en cintra...
> 
> 
> tengo ganas de quedarme con su dinero...
> ...



No,ACS a sido la agraciada


----------



## tonuel (14 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Encima tengo sintomas gripales....lo que me faltaba.
> 
> Tonuel vete al animas puerto y tomate unos copazos por mi que estoy debil jajajaja



No lo dudes.... al Dockas para ser exactos... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (14 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No,ACS a sido la agraciada




lástima... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (14 Ago 2009)

Hoy ARIA ha empezado en 1.90 y la bajada la ha dejado en 1.87 (+5%)

edito: los leoncios recomprando a saco.


----------



## tonuel (14 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy ARIA ha empezado en 1.90 y la bajada la ha dejado en 1.87 (+5%)



Habrá sido donpepito seguro... se pasó con el botón de acumular... :o


Saludos


----------



## ddddd (14 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bien por fin funciona esto.
> 
> ddd tuviste mucho ojo con las Colonial!! no se si llegaste a comprar, yo he entrado con 17.000 a 0,167 con stop justo, a ver como cierra, si sale bien, doblamos en una semana.
> 
> ...



Las Colonial al final las vendí al precio que las compre, la cage bien cagada, pero bueno, a otra cosa.

Las Ariad si que parece que comienzan a volar algo, a partir de la próxima semana o la siguiente nos van a comenzar a dar grandes alegrías.

Mi padre tiene algunas Vertice y por lo menos no se han hundido hoy, veremos a ver que pasa con ellas.

Saludos.


----------



## tonuel (14 Ago 2009)

Como me gusta esta nueva onda... diosssss.... 


Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ago 2009)

Hola!!

Al fin funciona esto (me refiero al foro, no al IBEX que está hundido en la miseria). 

Os echaba de menos.  No podía comentar con nadie el bajón de las 16:00.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Ago 2009)

Joder me van a empezar a ir bien las acciones de verdad justo cuando me voy de vacaciones, me voy a tener que pillar un modem usb y estar todo el puto dia enganchado con un panelillo solar para darle autonomía el portatil...


----------



## shamus (14 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero si en el Stoxx ni siquiera hemos perforado mínimo semanal, cada día tienes el umbral más bajo para declarar días negros



Roma no se hizo en 1 dia. Ahi tienes las subidas de este verano , pasito a pasito por lo que he visto.

Ya se que cuanto mas me ilusione mas gordo va a ser el palo por haberme creido capaz de preveer un movimiento , pero de momento tenemos al stoxx rondando los minimos de dia. Me gustaria ver el volumen , pero por desgracia no se donde.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola!!
> 
> Al fin funciona esto (me refiero al foro, no al IBEX que está hundido en la miseria).
> 
> Os echaba de menos.  No podía comentar con nadie el bajón de las 16:00.



Hola pecata, tiene toda la pinta de barrido de Stops, tenemos que empezar septiembre con la bolsa por las nubes, las inmobiliarias son subidas acumuladas del 100% los pisos en bull trap y mensaje de "la crisis ha acabado alegría vivan los 420€ de ZP etc etc...

Al final la leche buena será en octubre y los 7400 de pepin/pepon26 van a ser perforados...


----------



## tonuel (14 Ago 2009)

Comprad papelitos que se acaban... el lunes ya saben lo que toca... 


*Lunes...*



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (14 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Al final la leche buena será en octubre y los 7400 de pepin/pepon26 van a ser perforados...



pepin no es pepon26... pondria la mano en el fuego... :o


El pronóstico de pepon26 era los 3500 puntos o menos para el ibex...



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> pepin no es pepon26... pondria la mano en el fuego... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



OK ya sabemos que eres tu mariquita


----------



## tonuel (14 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> OK ya sabemos que eres tu mariquita




El amigo pepon hace más de un mes que no se pasa por aquí... :o


Creo que le vieron en el puerto de Valencia subiendo a un yate con un montón de maletas... 



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes ^___^!

Ains... caídita ... ¿Será este el principio de una corrección mayor?

El volumen yo lo veo bajo en el Dow... pero eso no quiere decir nada... estos con muy poco hacen milagros. ¿Mulder como va el volumen en futuros?

Por lo demás... me alegro por lo de Aria, espero que sea el principio de una mayor subida.

Un saludo

Edito: Entre de nuevo en Fact se me olvido comentar... 10.10 pero solo 400 xd


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Ago 2009)

Algo dijo en otros post de estados unidos..

Con la pasta que habrá hecho y el tipo de cambio tan bueno no es mala idea liquidarlo todo y mudarte allí.

Si tuviera 1 milloncejo de € me lo pensaría...


----------



## Mulder (14 Ago 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Roma no se hizo en 1 dia. Ahi tienes las subidas de este verano , pasito a pasito por lo que he visto.
> 
> Ya se que cuanto mas me ilusione mas gordo va a ser el palo por haberme creido capaz de preveer un movimiento , pero de momento tenemos al stoxx rondando los minimos de dia. Me gustaria ver el volumen , pero por desgracia no se donde.



Claro, ayer cerramos por encima de 2700, haciendo máximos anuales, mensuales y semanales y hoy nos vamos al guano definitivamente. No me cuadra, pero una limpia de stops de largos si que me cuadra muy bien en este escenario.

Repito que ahora los leoncios quieren todos los papelitos para ellos, los datos han sido una excusa para acumular en los niveles de mínimos y este cierre lo hacen para asustar a todo el gacelerío, quieren verlos este finde tomando la decisión firme de vender y están maquillando el gráfico para ello.

Si quisieran bajarlo de verdad lo harían un lunes o un martes y a traición tras dejar un viernes con olor a rosas, el fin de semana es largo y hay tiempo de analizar mucho, por eso nos ofrecen la debacle para que la analicemos despacito.

Yo esperaba esta bajada ayer, la anuncié por aquí pero me falló el timing, la han hecho hoy. La única razón para bajar era la acumulación de más papelitos.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Claro, ayer cerramos por encima de 2700, haciendo máximos anuales, mensuales y semanales y hoy nos vamos al guano definitivamente. No me cuadra, pero una limpia de stops de largos si que me cuadra muy bien en este escenario.
> 
> Repito que ahora los leoncios quieren todos los papelitos para ellos, los datos han sido una excusa para acumular en los niveles de mínimos y este cierre lo hacen para asustar a todo el gacelerío, quieren verlos este finde tomando la decisión firme de vender y están maquillando el gráfico para ello.
> 
> ...



Me cuadra bastante lo que dices y comparto tu teoría 100%... según veía caer hoy todo, me he visto tentada de vender mis Accionas (y eso que las aguanto estoicamente desde junio habiendolas visto incluso a 84 eur), pensando "este es el guano definitivo", es decir, que es lo que quieren que creamos.

Como que al IBEX le importa mucho la confianza del consumidor de Michigan... eso es una excusa. Y ayer era todo euforia porque se acababa la recesión.


----------



## tonuel (14 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me cuadra bastante lo que dices y comparto tu teoría 100%... según veía caer hoy todo, me he visto tentada de vender mis Accionas (y eso que las aguanto estoicamente desde junio habiendolas visto incluso a 84 eur), pensando "este es el guano definitivo", es decir, que es lo que quieren que creamos.
> 
> Como que al IBEX le importa mucho la confianza del consumidor de Michigan... eso es una excusa. Y ayer era todo euforia porque se acababa la recesión.



Esto no es ningún guano definitivo... :o

es la segunda onda de elliot... y aún le queda un buen trecho para abajo... :


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Ago 2009)

Me marcho señores a montar en moto, ya veremos como cierran las Ariad, hacerme señales de humo por si se van al guano.

Saludos y buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Esto no es ningún guano definitivo... :o
> 
> es la segunda onda de elliot... y aún le queda un buen trecho para abajo... :
> 
> ...



Tu por si acaso... ¿Has puesto un Stop para proteger beneficios? o ¿seras una gacela Corta más? 

Ponlo... xd

Edito: Qué pases un buen fin de Semana ^^


----------



## tonuel (14 Ago 2009)

Lo han dejado justo encima de los 1900..., si lo hubieran dejado por debajo si me hubiera planteado cerrar los cortos... :



Saludos


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2009)

Prudencia. La inercia alcista es tremenda y es dificil que se de la vuelta así como así.
Necesita un periodo para frenar cambiar el coche de sentido y corregir 
Acordaos de la barriditas que han hecho los últimos días :

En mi opinión, ahora mismo lo mejor es "wait and see" ya que las probabilidades de comprar en máximos en mínima.

El que quiera rebajar sus ansias bajistas, le recomiento dar un vistazo al gráfico diario del Mini Stoxx :

Saludos


----------



## shamus (14 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Claro, ayer cerramos por encima de 2700, haciendo máximos anuales, mensuales y semanales y hoy nos vamos al guano definitivamente. No me cuadra, pero una limpia de stops de largos si que me cuadra muy bien en este escenario.
> 
> Repito que ahora los leoncios quieren todos los papelitos para ellos, los datos han sido una excusa para acumular en los niveles de mínimos y este cierre lo hacen para asustar a todo el gacelerío, quieren verlos este finde tomando la decisión firme de vender y están maquillando el gráfico para ello.
> 
> ...





Hombre , segun mi teoria , este no es el guano absoluto ni mucho menos , solo un bajon medianejo sostenido durante varios dias. Depues de todo , desde esos maximos anuales que dices al nivel que yo pienso que esto va a tomar solo van 200 y pocos puntejos en el stoxx. No se puede decir que sea un guanazo.

Quiza yo sea un inocente (que se le va a hacer , principiante en esta lides como soy) pero quiero creer que la cosa no esta tan manipuladisima como haceis ver por vuestros comentarios. Parece que las "manos fuertes" sean un ente unico , con ideas unificadas que se ponen de acuerdo para tender trampas , pero no dejan de ser personas como nosotros , cada cual con sus ideas y deducciones sobre el mercado independientes de los del resto de "su especie".

Quiero pensar que el analisis tecnico aun vale para algo , porque por lo que leo en vuestros comentarios , hay mas de psicologia estudiando las jugadas del enemigo , que de analisis propiamente dicho.


----------



## Riviera (14 Ago 2009)

Bueno,pues servidor tambien se ha subido modestamente a la locura esta de aria.Ha sido comprar en 1.88 y en 30 minutos subir hasta los 1.93,empezaba a pensar que el lunes se plantaban en 5 .Lo que si que me parece es que el lunes tendremos un fantastico gap al alza


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Hombre , segun mi teoria , este no es el guano absoluto ni mucho menos , solo un bajon medianejo sostenido durante varios dias. Depues de todo , desde esos maximos anuales que dices al nivel que yo pienso que esto va a tomar solo van 200 y pocos puntejos en el stoxx. No se puede decir que sea un guanazo.
> 
> Quiza yo sea un inocente (que se le va a hacer , principiante en esta lides como soy) *pero quiero creer que la cosa no esta tan manipuladisima como haceis ver por vuestros comentarios. Parece que las "manos fuertes" sean un ente unico , con ideas unificadas que se ponen de acuerdo para tender trampas , pero no dejan de ser personas como nosotros *, cada cual con sus ideas y deducciones sobre el mercado independientes de los del resto de "su especie".
> 
> Quiero pensar que el analisis tecnico aun vale para algo , porque por lo que leo en vuestros comentarios , hay mas de psicologia estudiando las jugadas del enemigo , que de analisis propiamente dicho.



Lo verás 
Se vé fácil en los movimientos intradiarios y esta semana ha habido varios días en los que ni siquiera han intentado disimular.


----------



## Antiparras (14 Ago 2009)

A los expertos del hilo, ¿a que se puede deber el furor bursatil de hoy por las inmobiliarias?

REALIA +9,72% 
AFIRMA +10,36%
RENTA C. +11,43%
AISA +13.76%
COL + 15,89%
MVC +20,70%
UBS +20,83
REYAL +44,62%

No me lo explico, pero parece que se han puesto de acuerdo todas!!!


----------



## tonuel (14 Ago 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Lo que si que me parece es que el lunes tendremos un fantastico gap al alza



No será una media sopera lo que está viendo... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (14 Ago 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Hombre , segun mi teoria , este no es el guano absoluto ni mucho menos , solo un bajon medianejo sostenido durante varios dias. Depues de todo , desde esos maximos anuales que dices al nivel que yo pienso que esto va a tomar solo van 200 y pocos puntejos en el stoxx. No se puede decir que sea un guanazo.



Según mi análisis no toca ahora y hay demasiada gente esperando esa corrección, lo que han hecho estos últimos meses no cuadra con lo que dicen los libros de análisis técnico por ninguna parte porque no es una situación típica.



shamus dijo:


> Quiza yo sea un inocente (que se le va a hacer , principiante en esta lides como soy) pero quiero creer que la cosa no esta tan manipuladisima como haceis ver por vuestros comentarios. Parece que las "manos fuertes" sean un ente unico , con ideas unificadas que se ponen de acuerdo para tender trampas , pero no dejan de ser personas como nosotros , cada cual con sus ideas y deducciones sobre el mercado independientes de los del resto de "su especie".



Los leoncios tienen máquinas que operan solas y botones directos donde compran y venden de 100 en 100 o de 500 en 500 y saben que el mercado se dirige en el ultracorto plazo por órdenes. Las ideas no están unificadas pero al final cada uno hace lo que tiene que hacer.



shamus dijo:


> Quiero pensar que el analisis tecnico aun vale para algo , porque por lo que leo en vuestros comentarios , hay mas de psicologia estudiando las jugadas del enemigo , que de analisis propiamente dicho.



Si que sirve, pero debes analizar a largo y medio plazo, mensual, semanal y diario, a partir de ahí no encontrarás tantas simetrías. Hay que tener en cuenta que ahora no hay liquidez porque medio mercado está de vacaciones y las figuras extrañas no sirven, por otra parte la mayoría de los indicadores más comunes (por ejemplo MACD) ya se usaban antes de que todo el mundo tuviera ordenadores, los leoncios saben como hacerlo para que te marque una cosa y ocurra la contraria


----------



## Kujire (14 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

Hola ola ola

creo que la noticia del día es(después del chasco del PIB España):



> El GOLF ----> Deporte Olímpico



...creo que eso ha hecho caer los índices, bien sabida la afición a ese deporte por parte de los brokers del NYSE, así que muchos de ellos se han ido a practicar


----------



## El_Presi (14 Ago 2009)

Antiparras dijo:


> A los expertos del hilo, ¿a que se puede deber el furor bursatil de hoy por las inmobiliarias?
> 
> REALIA +9,72%
> AFIRMA +10,36%
> ...



el efecto arrastre de los rumores de compra de una gran inmobiliaria británica por un grupo hindú y del Golfo

mercados,finanzas,economia,fondos y cotizaciones - Invertia


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Según mi análisis no toca ahora y hay demasiada gente esperando esa corrección, lo que han hecho estos últimos meses no cuadra con lo que dicen los libros de análisis técnico por ninguna parte porque no es una situación típica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yo estuve operando más de un año con un sistemita que mi hice con el MACD sobre diversos pares del Forex. Lo hacía en modo scalping y al final te das cuenta en que la verdadera pasta se gana en movimientos de semanas / meses.

Sí estoy de acuerdo contigo en que ese tipo de indicadores dan bastantes fallos.

Lo mejor es lo sencillo, pautas de volumen, de precio y sobre todo la tendencia (si te equivocas en el ultracorto sabes que el tiempo termina dándote dinero)


----------



## Antiparras (14 Ago 2009)

El_Presi dijo:


> el efecto arrastre de los rumores de compra de una gran inmobiliaria británica por un grupo hindú y del Golfo
> 
> mercados,finanzas,economia,fondos y cotizaciones - Invertia



Pues definitivamente podemos decir que la bolsa española es un bolsín, porque vamos, no me jodas, si un rumor en un periódico ingles sobre la posible compra por parte de unos indios de una inmo britanica es capaz de disparar estos valores y de esta manera es para hacérselo mirar.


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2009)

Antiparras dijo:


> Pues definitivamente podemos decir que la bolsa española es un bolsín, porque vamos, no me jodas, si un rumor en un periódico ingles sobre la posible compra por parte de unos indios de una inmo britanica es capaz de disparar estos valores y de esta manera es para hacérselo mirar.



Lo llaman Chulibex


----------



## Antiparras (14 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Lo llaman Chulibex



el dia que dos familias chinas se compren un par de pisos en valdeluz rompemos los 15.000


----------



## Diegales (14 Ago 2009)

Os sigo con frecuencia pero no suelo escribir aqui. Yo soy de los de "buy and hold", pero cerre anoche todo lo que tenia abierto en bolsa en el IBEX. Dos razones me llevan a pensar que esto va para abajo mas pronto que tarde y que sera posible comprar mas abajo:

* La noticia en portada de la prensa online ayer diciendo que el IBEX se afianzaba en los 11000. Toda una invitacion a la masa a entrar, que esto "vaparriba"

* La oferta que me hizo La Caixa ayer de un deposito a 6 meses al 3%, si a la vez contrato un deposito garantizado indexado al IBEX hasta el agno 2013. Y ya saben segnores que la banca siempre gana. 

Asi qeu me siento a esperar en la grada que esto pegue una buena correccion. Yo creo que volvemos antes de fin de agno a los 9000 puntos. Mas o menos por ahi me animare de nuevo a entrar.


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2009)

Diegales dijo:


> Os sigo con frecuencia pero no suelo escribir aqui. Yo soy de los de "buy and hold", pero cerre anoche todo lo que tenia abierto en bolsa en el IBEX. Dos razones me llevan a pensar que esto va para abajo mas pronto que tarde y que sera posible comprar mas abajo:
> 
> * La noticia en portada de la prensa online ayer diciendo que el IBEX se afianzaba en los 11000. Toda una invitacion a la masa a entrar, que esto "vaparriba"
> 
> ...



Paciencia y ojo avizor que llegará el momento en el que marque señal de cortos.

Seguro que Tonuel nos lo avisa


----------



## until (14 Ago 2009)

Hola a todos.

Hay hilo del ibex35 en algun foro cuando se cae el servidor


----------



## Kujire (14 Ago 2009)

until dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Hay hilo del ibex35 en algun foro cuando se cae el servidor



Sip, aki

Habéis visto el Ibex35 - hilo de back-up


----------



## until (14 Ago 2009)

Muchas gracias Kujire, añadido a favoritos.

Tengo una pregunta para ti kujire, como esta en USA el tema de la Gripe H1N1, me refiero, si sabes, si teneis acceso al Tamiflu en farmacias si está restringido y confiscado, si la gente sabe de quien es la patente...

Aqui por ejemplo el tamiflu se retiró de las farmacias y esta custodiado por las comunidades autónomas y por el ejercito, según e podido leer.

PD: bueno ya sabeis de que voy cargado


----------



## Mulder (14 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Sip, aki
> 
> Habéis visto el Ibex35 - hilo de back-up



Ahí va yo eso no lo sabía...al bookmark.


----------



## Kujire (14 Ago 2009)

until dijo:


> Muchas gracias Kujire, añadido a favoritos.
> 
> Tengo una pregunta para ti kujire, como esta en USA el tema de la Gripe H1N1, me refiero, si sabes, si teneis acceso al Tamiflu en farmacias si está restringido y confiscado, si la gente sabe de quien es la patente...
> 
> ...



La verdad en su momento hubo mucho revuelo... ahora parece que, con todo lo que tienen encima, la gripe A es algo más encima pero ya no es noticia o se ha silenciado. Es decir, que por aki con todos los sucesos que ocurren a diario contraer la gripe A es "pecatta minuta", es más, el propio capitán de la selecc de soccer de US L. Donavan jugó hace poco en México la eliminatoria para el mundial sabiendo que tenía la gripe A, según él sólo se encontraba un poco cansado: y los síntomas eran muy similares a los de la gripe normal, y que no iba a contagiar nada que no tuvieran .... los Mexicanos. 

Luego la vacuna tampoco es ninguna panacéa y puede ser peor que la misma gripe en cualquier caso por aki si la precisas, la tienen en el centro médico al que sueles ir, por lo menos al que voy yo, (y hace poco que lo visité) me la podrían facilitar al momento, ...y no he oido nada raro al respecto.


----------



## until (14 Ago 2009)

Muchas gracias por segunda vez kujire.

Me da palo preguntar tanto y no aportar, pero bueno los expertos sois, entre otros mulder y tu kujire,a los dos la siguiente pregunta.

Genzyme Corporation - Google Finance

en el movimiento intradia se ve una linea horizontal, cual es su significado.

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## xavigomis (14 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Estamos cerrando el contado del Stoxx por encima de 2700, este un punto muy importante *de cara a las subidas de mañana*. Ahora nos despistarán con bajadas apoteósicas.







Sin acritud, quién tiene boca se equivoca.


----------



## Kujire (14 Ago 2009)

until dijo:


> Muchas gracias por segunda vez kujire.
> 
> Me da palo preguntar tanto y no aportar, pero bueno los expertos sois, entre otros mulder y tu kujire,a los dos la siguiente pregunta.
> 
> ...



Yo lo veo normal: creo, mira si es algún problema con el navegador, los plugins flash etc... A veces puede exsitir alguna discontinuidad o hueco por diversas razones, suspensión, bugs, ets... pero en este caso yo la veo correctamente, al menos en el enlace que has puesto, no sé si te refieres a ese gráfico o a otro.


----------



## Kujire (14 Ago 2009)

venga quién se anima a echar un corto rápido?...


----------



## old man of the mountain (14 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> venga quién se anima a echar un corto rápido?...



estamos hablando de lo mismo?


----------



## until (14 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Yo lo veo normal: creo, mira si es algún problema con el navegador, los plugins flash etc... A veces puede exsitir alguna discontinuidad o hueco por diversas razones, suspensión, bugs, ets... pero en este caso yo la veo correctamente, al menos en el enlace que has puesto, no sé si te refieres a ese gráfico o a otro.



Pues si era un bug, me aparecia una linea completamente horizontal durante 20 segundos, F5 y solucionado.

No obstante, un dia en el mercado continuo español en particular Grupo San Jose, me aparecia una linea horizonal, pero esto no era un bug ya que duro 3 horas mas o menos.

Que significaría una linea completamente horizontal que no hay oferta ni demanda a ese precio.


----------



## tonuel (14 Ago 2009)

Hijos de puta... les voy a meter una sopera por el culo... :


Cuando vuelva mañana quiero ver el SP hundido en los infiernos... :



Saludos


----------



## until (14 Ago 2009)

a lo que me referia era a esto


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Ago 2009)

until dijo:


> a lo que me referia era a esto



Hola ^^!

Eso es que no hay variaciones en el precio. Es decir, se está comprando y vendiendo en el mismo céntimo, o bien quieren vender a un precio y otros comprar a otro, el que primero se aburra pierde .

Un saludo

Kuji, el Lunes toca un poco más de caída ¿no? ¿objetivo del DOW 91XX? o ¿más abajo?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> venga quién se anima a echar un corto rápido?...



Venga,rapidto que nos pillan  !!
:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Ago 2009)

Tonuel certificame Volkswagen que me hace ilusión....


----------



## Mulder (14 Ago 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> Sin acritud, quién tiene boca se equivoca.



Pues en mi modesta opinión hice una predicción que no se cumplió en el momento que esperaba. La predicción se hizo en base a que el dinero estaba a un nivel que me hacía presagiar eso, entre la tarde de ayer y el mediodía de hoy se han dedicado a hacer un movimiento lateral que aburría hasta a las piedras, con un ligero vaivén mañanero.

El dinero no se ha recuperado de momento, parece que la suelta ha sido de cara a no quedarse abiertos el fin de semana y ahora mismo deberíamos estar más abajo, según el Stoxx, pero ahora es 'su' overnight. S&P y DOW tampoco han recuperado, habrá que ver que ocurre el lunes pero ahora mismo están haciendo un pequeño rally alcista.

Nos quieren hacer pasar el fin de semana con muchas dudas.


----------



## Kujire (14 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Venga,rapidto que nos pillan  !!
> :



Me llegas tarde: ...y se me ha pasdo el "calentón":o


----------



## Mulder (14 Ago 2009)

Yo espero algo de lateral para este lunes, pero al alza, el martes habrá un terremoto en las bolsas, que en mi modesta opinión, será un terremoto muy alcista.

Sobre todo si el lunes conseguimos cerrar por encima de 2700. El lunes todo será cuestión de gap.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Me llegas tarde: ...y se me ha pasdo el "calentón":o



Vuelvo a estar en casa, las Ariad se están portando muy bien.

Ahora, que da mucho miedo no tener stops en R4 para las yankis..

Kujiré no seas mala con los solteros del foro... que es verano, les ha dado mucho el sol y tienen sobreoferta de hormonas...

Digamos que cotizan "regalaos"


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vuelvo a estar en casa, las Ariad se están portando muy bien.
> 
> Ahora, que da mucho miedo no tener stops en R4 para las yankis..
> 
> ...



Luca yo he visto algo... creo que se pueden poner stops. Ahora echaré un ojo... pero algo vi en el apartado de bolsa internacional.
Luego te cuento


----------



## Kujire (14 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hola ^^!
> 
> Eso es que no hay variaciones en el precio. Es decir, se está comprando y vendiendo en el mismo céntimo, o bien quieren vender a un precio y otros comprar a otro, el que primero se aburra pierde .
> 
> ...



pues, ummm.... coincido con Mulder que deberíamos haber caído un poco más, esta pequeña subida está siendo muy forzada como si quisieran aprovechar para corregirla el lunes o martes, de cualquier forma no veo que vayamos a caer más de lo que hemos caído hoy, yo me la juego a que corregimos un poco + o - a visitar los niveles de hoy para luego comenzar a subir a ver los máximos, aunque todo queda supeditado a ver el cierre, y tal como pinta la semana que viene sería alcista, por lo menos el comienzo.

ED: lo he escrito antes de ver el último post de Mulder por lo que coinciden nuestros análisis... y nuestro método es diferente: ...


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> pues, ummm.... coincido con Mulder que deberíamos haber caído un poco más, esta pequeña subida está siendo muy forzada como si quisieran aprovechar para corregirla el lunes o martes, de cualquier forma no veo que vayamos a caer más de lo que hemos caído hoy, yo me la juego a que corregimos un poco + o - a visitar los niveles de hoy para luego comenzar a subir a ver los máximos, aunque todo queda supeditado a ver el cierre, y tal como pinta la semana que viene sería alcista, por lo menos el comienzo.
> 
> ED: lo he escrito antes de ver el último post de Mulder por lo que coinciden nuestros análisis... y nuestro método es diferente: ...



Eso me gusta ^___^!

Así si falláis tengo a dos para echarles la bronca juas.

Venga pasad un buen fin de semana
Hasta el Lunes


----------



## Kujire (14 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vuelvo a estar en casa, las Ariad se están portando muy bien.
> 
> Ahora, que da mucho miedo no tener stops en R4 para las yankis..
> 
> ...



 jur jur "regalaos" dices, pues por aki están muuuuy sobrecomprados:

Buen finde a tod@s


----------



## Riviera (14 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca yo he visto algo... creo que se pueden poner stops. Ahora echaré un ojo... pero algo vi en el apartado de bolsa internacional.
> Luego te cuento



Haz como si no hubieras visto lo del stop o a la minima oportunidad que tengas salte.Ahora mismo en el after caia un 12%


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Haz como si no hubieras visto lo del stop o a la minima oportunidad que tengas salte.Ahora mismo en el after caia un 12%



¿Donde has visto que en el After Hours caía un 12%? :


----------



## Mulder (14 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> jur jur "regalaos" dices, pues por aki están muuuuy sobrecomprados:
> 
> Buen finde a tod@s



Al menos yo ya no cotizo en el 'free float' 

Hay que ver el potencial de frases fuera de contexto que se leen por aquí y es que la bolsa da mucho juego.


----------



## Samzer (14 Ago 2009)

RBS uber-bear issues fresh alert on global stock markets - Telegraph

Three-month slide could hit record lows, Royal Bank of Scotland chief credit strategist Bob Janjuah predicts...


----------



## Mulder (14 Ago 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Haz como si no hubieras visto lo del stop o a la minima oportunidad que tengas salte.Ahora mismo en el after caia un 12%



Señor mio, en el AH sube un 0,51%:

Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance

edito: El stoxx ha terminado recuperando más de 30 puntos desde mínimos, eso no es muy bajista que digamos.


----------



## Riviera (15 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Señor mio, en el AH sube un 0,51%:
> 
> Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance




Caballero,5 o 10 minutos despues del cierre llego a cotizar en esa misma pagina a 1,70,un -12%.Vaya, que si no recuerdo mal se ha metido usted en un perfecto chicharro  . De todas formas esperaremos que rompa el lunes los 2 dolares.Esta subidita del viernes huele la mar de bien.


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Ago 2009)

Buenos días
Veo que ya funcionamos.
Ayer hice un poquito de surf en el iBEX.
Me puse largo hasta que ví los Fut SP flojear y me dí el piro.No pude postearlo porque el foro parecía caído.
Saqué 0,6% y me compré una bolsa chuches.

Situacion del mercado:
-Por figura en el medio plazo, el DJI debería salir violentamente al alza.El problema es que desde primeros de año las figuras han perdido fiabilidad a espuertas.Y desde el inicio del rally ni os cuento.
Ayer DJI dibujó una sopera que imagino dará el hachazo apenas se inicie la sesión.Aprovechad,yo llevo turno de noche en el curro y estaré soñando con plusvalías.
-Volumenes neutrales para el medio plazo.Mosqueante.Solo lo explicaría que quisieran seguir laterales o en distribución sutil.
He observado en el intradía figuras de "test de demanda".Sueltas de papel repentinas para ver si el mercado entra al trapo.¡¡Y vaya como entran!!No sé como encaja esto en la dinámica futura del mercado.Lo dejo ahí.Seguro que vosotros le encontráis sentido.
El MACD y Vigía(PRT) han cortado a la baja.

Saludos


----------



## tonuel (15 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tonuel certificame Volkswagen que me hace ilusión....



Sin acritud y tal... 

Volkswagen -35,30%





Ya sabes, piensa que a largo plazo siempre sube...


Saludos


----------



## Sleepwalk (16 Ago 2009)

*Los valores con más tirón para el verano*

Más de 50 cotizadas españolas han marcado máximo anual entre julio y agosto, pero aún hay 40 con potenciales superiores al 10%.

¿Le gustaría ganar un 20% de lo invertido en bolsa en los próximos meses? Parece increíble, pero es lo que se puede lograr con cerca de 30 empresas cotizadas españolas si alcanzan el precio objetivo que les fijan actualmente los analistas. Evidentemente en la vida no hay nada seguro, y menos en bolsa, pero es un buen punto de partida para recomponer la cartera en pleno verano.

Mientras algunos inversores aprovechan agosto para recargar las pilas de cara al nuevo curso, otros hacen los deberes para poner a punto su cartera. Son muchos los que piensan que, de haberlo sabido, habrían invertido en bolsa en marzo (desde entonces el Ibex se ha revalorizado casi un 60%). Ahora tienen la oportunidad de entrar en valores que no han agotado su recorrido alcista.







Entre julio y agosto más de 50 empresas de la bolsa española han marcado máximo anual, y aun así hay algunas que todavía pueden ofrecer rentabilidades suculentas. En un momento con los tipos de interés al 1%, los depósitos ofreciendo menos del 3% y con falta de alternativas de inversión interesantes, la bolsa es la colchoneta en la que subirse para pasar el verano.

Es el caso de Ferrovial, que genera opiniones contradictorias entre los analistas, pero que ofrece un recorrido alcista de más del 40%. Ramón Carrasco, gestor de BNP Paribas Fortis, apunta que su cotización aún no recoge todo su potencial porque le está perjudicando mucho la incertidumbre que hay entorno a su filial de aeropuertos británica BAA, que es un lastre para su cotización. «La atención en el valor se centra en el proceso de venta de Gatwick que es el principal catalizador para el valor en el medio largo plazo. Recomendamos sobreponderar», apunta Nuria Álvarez, de Renta 4. No obstante, este punto echa para atrás a Alberto Roldán, director de análisis de Inverseguros. Cree que hasta que no solucione las dudas que hay con las ventas de aeropuertos es mejor estar fuera del valor.

También hay compañías más pequeñas, como la empresa de ingeniería Duro Felguera, el fabricante de envolturas artificiales Viscofan y el grupo químico farmacéutico Zeltia, que tienen potenciales de vértigo. Pero sus perfiles son muy distintos.

Para todos los gustos
Duro Felguera, por ejemplo, es uno de los valores aconsejados por Inverseguros por la solidez de su negocio. También le gusta otra empresa del sector como es Técnicas Reunidas. No obstante, Roldán advierte que el hecho de que ambas hayan duplicado su precio en lo que va de año hace necesario esperar recortes para comprar.

En Viscofan, el hecho de ser líder en su sector da una solidez a su negocio que en tiempo de crisis es muy bien valorada. Los expertos alaban además otra característica: su carácter defensivo, que hace a la compañía resistente en los peores momentos.

Zeltia es una apuesta más arriesgada. Su destino en bolsa va muy ligado al respaldo o al rechazo que genera el Yondelis, su fármaco para tratar el cáncer. En julio sufrió una caída del 34% por el frenazo de la autoridad sanitaria de EEUU (FDA por sus siglas en inglés) a autorizar la comercialización de este producto en el país. En septiembre se conocerá si la FDA abre su puerta. Por ahora, la farmacéutica presenta un potencial superior al 60%, y eso que los expertos han reducido su valoración sobre la compañía de 6,57 euros a 5,20 euros en las últimas semanas.

Es una opción sólo apta para el que quiere jugar al doble o nada, según algunos expertos.

Relevo
Pero para ganar en bolsa no siempre hay que apostar al todo o nada. Son muchos los valores con un futuro de altos vuelos que se han quedado atrás en la caminata alcista que vive la bolsa este año. Algunos despertarán de su siesta probablemente a la vuelta del verano, al tomar el relevo a otros que están llevando la batuta en los últimos meses. Así que es mejor tenerlos en cartera para sacar el jugo a su potencial.

Dentro de este grupo hay compañías que son apuestas más tranquilas, que encajan bien con un inversor sosegado, poco amigo de las emocicones fuertes, y otras más propias de inversores amantes de los deportes de riesgo.

Para los que buscan empresas sólidas y con un toque defensivo, el experto de BNP Paribas Fortis aconseja estar en empresas del Ibex, como Grifols. El valor se ha quedado rezagado (está plano en el año mientras que el Ibex sube un 18%) por el cambio de preferencias de los inversores desde las empresas de perfil más defensivo a otras prohibidas hasta marzo, como los bancos.

Es una compañía a tener en cartera porque suele hacerlo mejor en momentos más complicados para el resto. Casi un 90% de las firmas que cubren el valor, tanto nacionales como internacionales, aconsejan comprar. Los analistas confían en que destapará su potencial si la bolsa flaquea.

El inversor que quiera construirse una cartera sólida, que no se desmonte como un castillo de arena ante la menor inclemencia, no puede olvidar tampoco contar entre sus cimientos con otros valores defensivos. Red Eléctrica y Enagás son los preferidos este verano. «Van a seguir invirtiendo y la rentabilidad que obtienen de sus inversiones es muy alta (TIR de entre el 6% y 7%). Tienen que estar en cartera», explica Roldán.

«El dinero debería ir ahora hacia los valores de este perfil que se han quedado rezagados», afirma Ofelia Marín, de Banca March. La experta, además de Red Eléctrica y Enagás señala a Iberdrola, Repsol, BME, Telefónica y Gas Natural. De estos valores, el que menos potencial tendría, según el precio objetivo del consenso de analistas, sería Gas Natural, con cerca del 2%. Con la gasista también es optimista Inverseguros, que cree que puede aprovecharse de las sinergias por la fusión con Fenosa y eso no está recogido en las valoraciones.

Pequeños tesoros
Entre los pequeños de la bolsa también hay joyas por explotar. Algunos expertos creen que Natra, con la reciente fusión de la división de ingredientes de su filial Natracéutical con Naturex, ofrece mucho potencial (más del 60%). El hecho de tener buena parte de su negocio como marca blanca para otras empresas es un plus en momentos de crisis, donde el crecimiento de los productos de marca blanca se ha disparado.

Iberpapel y Europac son buenas opciones de inversión para Carrasco. El primero, por la puesta en marcha de una planta de cogeneración de biomasa que será muy rentable para la compañía. Europac es una historia de valoración que cuando se reactive la economía lo hará bien.

Los expertos son ahora más positivos con la empresa de juegos Codere, a raíz de que sus principales accionistas: la familias Sampedro y Franco hayan llegado a un acuerdo para poner fin al proceso de venta de la participación del 71% de los hermanos Martínez Sampedro en la compañía. Aún así es un valor de alto riesgo.

Los analistas discrepan en torno a las empresas de energías limpias, como Iberdrola Renovables, Acciona y Gamesa. Para algunos analistas ya no están de moda, y es arriesgado invertir ahora porque no hay tanto apetito por ellas. Pero hay otros que confían en el potencial de casi el 20% de la filial de Iberdrola, el 32% de Acciona y el 11% de Gamesa.

A evitar
Algunos inversores creen que en estos momentos hay que estar en compañías que no tengan problemas de balance y en las que ni el elevado apalancamiento ni las necesidades de refinanciación supongan un lastre. Ramón Carrasco, de BNP Paribas Fortis, recomienda estar fuera de Prisa y Gas Natural, por ejemplo.
Entre los valores pequeños, hay expertos que apuntan que la opacidad de Pescanova hace que la desaconsejen como inversión. También hay dudas sobre el negocio de Clínica Baviera, Cie Automotive y Ercros, entre otros.

Pasados de vueltas
Pero no todos son potenciales de ensueño.También hay casi 40 valores que han superado el precio objetivo medio previsto por los expertos.

Entre ellos están los bancos, sobre todo los medianos, pero es cierto que muchos analistas se habían puesto muy negativos este año en pleno azote de la crisis y revisaron agresivamente a la baja sus valoraciones. Conforme se vaya viendo que el sector es capaz de resistir el envite de la crisis podrían empezar a incrementarlas.

Bankinter ha desafiado las recomendaciones de venta que dominan sobre el valor desde hace meses. En el año sube casi un 40%.
No hay confianza están Dogi (en suspensión de pagos) Nicolás Correa, Adolfo Domínguez, Antena 3, Sacyr Vallehermoso, GAM y Uralita, entre otras. Cotizan entre un 20% y un 50% por encima de su precio objetivo.

Los valores con más tirón para el verano - Expansión.com


----------



## fmc (16 Ago 2009)

A ver si es verdad el artículo, que compré unas Grifols y andan más oxidadas que la bici de mi abuelo


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (17 Ago 2009)

ostras, el Nikkei está cayendo un 3% justo cuando japón sale de la recesión.... yo no entiendo nada.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Ago 2009)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> ostras, el Nikkei está cayendo un 3% justo cuando japón sale de la recesión.... yo no entiendo nada.



Se descontó una salida de la recesión, se ha salido de la recesión, ya está todo descontado... 

Saludos... y buenos días...


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2009)

A los buenos dias!

Lo que se está descontando ahora mismo es la 5a mayor quiebra bancaria desde 1988, Colonial:







La apertura del contado europeo nos va a llevar más abajo de lo que estamos. La quiebra se anunció el viernes tras cerrar el mercado norteamericano.


----------



## Samzer (17 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Lo que se está descontando ahora mismo es la 5a mayor quiebra bancaria desde 1998, Colonial:
> 
> ...



Según unos cuantos, la mayoría trolles reconocidos del foro, esa quiebra es de un banco provinciano. :o

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...quiebra-bancaria-del-ano-ya-es-oficial-3.html


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (17 Ago 2009)

pues para ser provinciano.... menudo castañazo, como quiebren 2 más de esos, me veo comiendo atún en octubre


----------



## Samzer (17 Ago 2009)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> pues para ser provinciano.... menudo castañazo, como quiebren 2 más de esos, me veo comiendo atún en octubre



Si la quiebra la hubiera tenido que asumir la FDIC (Algo parecido al FGD de aquí), la propia FDIC estaría con la cuenta practicamente a cero...aún quedan dos bancos bastante grandes por quebrar en las próximas semanas, según la misma fuente que anticipó hace un par de semanas la quiebra de Colonial.

Hay que ir haciendo acopio de atún por si acaso.


----------



## Speculo (17 Ago 2009)

Samzer dijo:


> Si la quiebra la hubiera tenido que asumir la FDIC (Algo parecido al FGD de aquí), la propia FDIC estaría con la cuenta practicamente a cero...aún quedan dos bancos bastante grandes por quebrar en las próximas semanas, según la misma fuente que anticipó hace un par de semanas la quiebra de Colonial.
> 
> Hay que ir haciendo acopio de atún por si acaso.



No es "_Si la quiebra la hubiera tenido que asumir la FDIC_". La quiebra, en cuanto al dinero de los depositantes, la tiene que asumir la FDIC. Otra cosa es que hayan pillado a tiempo el problema y aún queden fondos para no dañar al fondo en demasía.
De todas formas, si la FDIC se queda sin fondos, se piden más y listo... Será por dinero


----------



## pyn (17 Ago 2009)

Buenos días, me voy el jueves,os dejo el índice en 11.100 ¿y me encuentro esto? Joder menuda avería... No se si la bajada es por el tema del Colonial (cosa que sospecho que sí), lo que me tiene flipando es que en 4 días ha hecho 10735--->11100--->107XX Quien quiera volatildad ahí está.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (17 Ago 2009)

y como esta el VIX ese?


----------



## eduenca (17 Ago 2009)

El viernes se hicieron préstamos de 40.860.018 títulos del Santander, pero se cancelaron ¡¡95.606.049 de préstamos!!

Cuando termine el cierre de cortos caeremos a plomo.


----------



## Antiparras (17 Ago 2009)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> y como esta el VIX ese?



pues está bajo, casi en mínimos de las últimas 52 semanas, tambien hay que decir que este indice ha tenido mucho stress durante el petardazo de las bolsas, es normal que ahora se relaje un poco pero ojo en octubre, por que será en Octubre


----------



## Samzer (17 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No es "_Si la quiebra la hubiera tenido que asumir la FDIC_". La quiebra, en cuanto al dinero de los depositantes, la tiene que asumir la FDIC. Otra cosa es que hayan pillado a tiempo el problema y aún queden fondos para no dañar al fondo en demasía.
> De todas formas, si la FDIC se queda sin fondos, se piden más y listo... Será por dinero



Colonial Bank's 346 branches in Alabama, Florida, Georgia, Nevada and Texas will reopen under normal business hours beginning tomorrow and operate as branches of BB&T. Depositors of Colonial Bank will automatically become depositors of BB&T. Deposits will continue to be insured by the FDIC, so there is no need for customers to change their banking relationship to retain their deposit insurance coverage. Customers should continue to use their existing branches until BB&T can fully integrate the deposit records of Colonial Bank.

The FDIC estimates that the cost to the Deposit Insurance Fund (DIF) will be $2.8 billion.

FDIC: Press Releases - PR-143-2009 8/14/2009

Los "asume" la FDIC pero me quería referir a que solo ha "gastado" 2.800 kilotones en esta quiebra y no la totalidad de los depósitos.

Sobre lo de que pide más y listo, totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## rosonero (17 Ago 2009)

Buenos días!!!!!

Parece que Tonuel va a volver a tener trabajo de verdad 

Mulder ¿dónde parará el Stoxx? 2570-2580 :


----------



## pyn (17 Ago 2009)

Hoy no es un día para meterse si estás jodido del corazón, me he ido a desayunar y la vuelta había bajado otros 75 puntos.


----------



## Antiparras (17 Ago 2009)

Recomiendo este nuevo "gadchet" para vuestro PC


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Ago 2009)

¿? Porqué no habies comprado las inmobiliarias? suben como la espuma, y como siga bajando todo lo demás, más que van a subir...


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenos días!!!!!
> 
> Parece que Tonuel va a volver a tener trabajo de verdad
> 
> Mulder ¿dónde parará el Stoxx? 2570-2580 :



No lo veo por debajo de 2600, de momento el mínimo del día está en 2602 y parece estar girando, los niveles de dinero deberían llevarnos al 2650 mínimo porque han soltado pero no tanto como para caer a estos niveles.

También he visto entrada de dinero en 2602 y de ahí ha subido 20 puntos, pero creo que aun les queda hacer un mínimo creciente que tal vez hagan en estos niveles, mal asunto si vuelven a bajar de 2617.

edito: Si baja de 2600 el suelo en ese momento estaría alrededor del 2565.


----------



## shamus (17 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No lo veo por debajo de 2600, de momento el mínimo del día está en 2602 y parece estar girando.



Tu tranquilo , que cuando abra USA ya bajaremos de esos 2600. 

No estoy muy satisfecho con la situacion. Vista como esta la cosa , es facil que el stoxx caiga a esos 2490-2500 que saque de mi analisis , pero nunca sabre si es por haber tocado la resistencia que encontre (desde luego empezo a caer sin quiebra alguna. Y caer con ganas.) o por la quiebra esta...


Que oportunidad para entrar a corto que me he perdido. Hasta que me vuelva a dar una inspiracion asi ya pueden pasar meses xD.


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

*hol....* :


Llevo una que no me acordaba que hoy era lunes... menuda alegria me acabo de llevar... 



Saludos


----------



## pyn (17 Ago 2009)

Además está siendo una bajada como dios manda, haciendo sus paraditas para reclutar gente que se una a la causa .


----------



## rosonero (17 Ago 2009)

Para mi que el gafe de la bajada ha sido el Popular, después de perderse toda la subida levanta cabeza, despega y puffffffff, todo abajo.

¿ Quien le pone la pierna encima para que no se pueda levantar!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyn (17 Ago 2009)

Abierto un minilargo en 10615 con STOP bastante justito en 10585.


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Además está siendo una bajada como dios manda, *haciendo sus paraditas para reclutar gente que se una a la causa *.





pyn dijo:


> *Abierto un minilargo *en 10615 con STOP bastante justito en 10585.




:



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2009)

Pues durante la bajada me he puesto la mini un par de veces, pero parece que ya no hay fuerza bajista, además de que ya llevamos un montón de puntos para lo que es el rango diario del Stoxx.

Demasiado hemos descontado esta mañana, podría ser que esta tarde cayéramos más pero ya entraría en el terreno de lo atípico, si esta tarde volvemos a subir con los gringos no me extrañaría.

Pero podría suceder cualquier cosa.


----------



## Samzer (17 Ago 2009)

Ojo a los futuros usanos, vienen en rojo sangre. 

DOW -182, S&P -30.

Dow Jones, Nasdaq, S&P 500, stock market data - CNNMoney.com


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero podría suceder cualquier cosa.




Gracias, este tipo de informaciones es impagable... 



Saludos


----------



## pyn (17 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Sencillo, si la bajada es en serio tendrán que recuperar algo (ya se verá hasta dónde), lo "normal" sería esperar a la apertura de los americanos para o bien seguir bajando o bien recuperar los 10700, pero creo que el mínimo diario hasta la apertura de los americanos lo hemos visto.


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Sencillo, si la bajada es en serio tendrán que recuperar algo (ya se verá hasta dónde), lo "normal" sería esperar a la apertura de los americanos para o bien seguir bajando o bien recuperar los 10700, pero creo que el mínimo diario hasta la apertura de los americanos lo hemos visto.



Pues me da a mi que no... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

No se si alguien lo habia posteado ya y tal... 


Ibex 35 a las 12:22; -2,75%

10602 puntos



Saludos


----------



## pyn (17 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues me da a mi que no...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Siempre tenemos el STOP para esos casos .


----------



## chameleon (17 Ago 2009)

es que el soporte está en 2550, te va a saltar seguro


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

Ups... putada... :


Me saltó la orden en cintra a 5,81€...


Me piro... voy a comprar la cena de esta noche... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

No tonuel... no le vuelvas a dar al botón... espérate... sal a tomar el aire un rato... 



que jodido es estar fuera...



Saludos


----------



## shamus (17 Ago 2009)

Yo le he abierto un corto al popular. Un poco tarde , ya ha caido muchisimo y dudo que veamos caidas aun mas pronunciadas , pero quiero arriesgarme con USA y quedarme con la posicion abierta para mañana segun vea como van las cosas.


----------



## pyn (17 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Abierto un minilargo en 10615 con STOP bastante justito en 10585.





tonuel dijo:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos





pyn dijo:


> Sencillo, si la bajada es en serio tendrán que recuperar algo (ya se verá hasta dónde), lo "normal" sería esperar a la apertura de los americanos para o bien seguir bajando o bien recuperar los 10700, pero creo que el mínimo diario hasta la apertura de los americanos lo hemos visto.




Pues ha saltado . Owned para mi.


----------



## shamus (17 Ago 2009)

Esto va bajando muuuuy poquito a poco. Deberia poner un stop y olvidarme de todo , pero de momento no se ni donde ponerlo.


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

Largo en cintra a 5,77€...


Voy a por el owned del mes de agosto... 



Saludos


----------



## shamus (17 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Largo en cintra a 5,77€...



Oye , puedo preguntarte por que?. Segun el RSI hay una sobrecompra importante (como en todos , eso si) y a falta de tener acceso a una grafica mejor , no veo nada significativo para apostar por el largo.


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Oye , puedo preguntarte por que?. Segun el RSI hay una sobrecompra importante (como en todos , eso si) y a falta de tener acceso a una grafica mejor , *no veo nada significativo para apostar por el largo*.



yo tampoco... estar fuera es de pobres... 


Saludos


----------



## rosonero (17 Ago 2009)

Tonuel


> Cita:
> Originalmente Escrito por pyn Ver Mensaje
> Además está siendo una bajada como dios manda, haciendo sus paraditas para reclutar gente que se una a la causa .
> Cita:
> ...



:




tonuel dijo:


> *Largo *en cintra a 5,77€...
> 
> 
> Voy a por el owned del mes de agosto...
> ...




:

Tonuel, espíritu de la contradicción. Y luego se queja de Mulder ;-)


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Tonuel
> 
> 
> :




Algo rapidito y fuera... 

Si palmo palmo... es lo que hay... :o


Pero esas cintras van parriva... vengo de echar unas lineas...



Saludos


----------



## shamus (17 Ago 2009)

Y no seria mejor que echases esas lineas casi al cierre , con el tiempo justo para comprar y sabiendo ya por donde van los tiros del dia?.

Digo yo , que ahora mismo no tengo acceso a un grafico decente de cintra. Es lo que tiene usar un servicio de prueba sin soltar 1 duro xD.


----------



## CHARLIE (17 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues durante la bajada me he puesto la mini un par de veces, pero parece que ya no hay fuerza bajista, además de que ya llevamos un montón de puntos para lo que es el rango diario del Stoxx.
> 
> Demasiado hemos descontado esta mañana, podría ser que esta tarde cayéramos más pero ya entraría en el terreno de lo atípico, si esta tarde volvemos a subir con los gringos no me extrañaría.
> 
> Pero podría suceder cualquier cosa.



Mulder, pregunta de ignorante: Cómo es posible que esta m...... de índice que tenemos en nuestro país bananero, y el cual es de lo más manipulable, CASI TRIPLIQUE las subidas de Eurostoxx y del dowjones....................Ah, claro, es que conque del IBEX sólo tiran tres o cuatro valores, facilísimos, además de manipular, sera por eso, ¿no?


----------



## Speculo (17 Ago 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Oye , puedo preguntarte por que?. Segun el RSI hay una sobrecompra importante (como en todos , eso si) y a falta de tener acceso a una grafica mejor , no veo nada significativo para apostar por el largo.



El RSI ahora mismo lo único que marca es sobreventa. El estocástico se está girando al alza en casi todos los valores. Los soportes se están respetando. Las ventas ya no son tan agresivas. Se observa, aunque tímidamente, que está entrando algo de dinero.

Si ahora se pone esto a bajar, será porque al responsable de Goldman le ha entrado diarrea y le ha dado al botón rojo para que se vayan vendiendo sus futuros mientras él se pasa unos minutos en el baño.

Ahora bien, lo que haga dentro de una hora, ya no lo sé. Pero que ahora mismo no es el mejor momento para entrar vendido, sí que lo sé.


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

Mierda de lineas... le podia haber sacado unos buenos centimillos de más a la jugada... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Y no seria mejor que echases esas lineas casi al cierre , con el tiempo justo para comprar y sabiendo ya por donde van los tiros del dia?



Aun estamos en agosto... no creo que el botas y compañia permitan que el ibex pierda 350 puntacos en un dia... y con el calor que hace... :



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (17 Ago 2009)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Mulder, pregunta de ignorante: Cómo es posible que esta m...... de índice que tenemos en nuestro país bananero, y el cual es de lo más manipulable, CASI TRIPLIQUE las subidas de Eurostoxx y del dowjones....................Ah, claro, es que conque del IBEX sólo tiran tres o cuatro valores, facilísimos, además de manipular, sera por eso, ¿no?



Pues claro. Del Ibex sólo tiran dos bancos y una teleco. De vez en cuando le ayudan alguna eléctrica que pasa por ahí y alguna petrolera. Nada más.
Lo que pasa es que cuando baja, también lo hace con más alegría que el resto de índices, y nadie dice nada... O lo consideran normal, porque como somos un país de mierda en medio de un océano de vainilla y oro...


----------



## shamus (17 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> El RSI ahora mismo lo único que marca es sobreventa.



?. No se como estaras calculando el rsi , pero por lo general si supera o ronda los 70 marca sobrecompra , no?.

Lo cierto es que el POP lleva un buen rato en los 6.47 y no quiere bajar.... supongo que esperare a usa y dependiendo de lo que ocurra me retirare.

Una lastima , he entrado muy tarde.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Ago 2009)

Hola gente! 

El 38,2% de la corrección de la subida desde el 13 de julio, corresponde a:

-962 en el S&P
-2554 en el Stoxx
-10420 en el IBEX

Saludos...

PD: tonuel, porqué te has salido tan pronto...?
PD2: S&P en 985...


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola gente!
> 
> El 38,2% de la corrección de la subida desde el 13 de julio, corresponde a:
> 
> ...




No se... será la resaca que aún me dura... o el ojete que me está cicatrizando después de ver los 6,18€... :o


Pero lo principal es que no creo que bajemos todo de una... han de ir con calma..., me he apuntado al intradia... a ver que tal...


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2009)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Mulder, pregunta de ignorante: Cómo es posible que esta m...... de índice que tenemos en nuestro país bananero, y el cual es de lo más manipulable, CASI TRIPLIQUE las subidas de Eurostoxx y del dowjones....................Ah, claro, es que conque del IBEX sólo tiran tres o cuatro valores, facilísimos, además de manipular, sera por eso, ¿no?



En este cuadro (del 10 de julio) tienes la respuesta, mirándolo incluso se podría decir que es lamentable que el Ibex no haya subido más


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

Antes de cagarla como antaño voy a preguntar... :o

¿En los stops limitados a la baja poneis el precio de disparo igual que el precio de cambio o unos céntimos por encima?

Por ejemplo

P.disparo: 5,72€
Cambio: 5,70€


se nota que esto de poner stops no es lo mio... 


Gracias y saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes ^___^!

Pero Tonuel que has echoooo O___O!!... menuda bajadita.

Yo siempre los ponía en el mismo precio, el disparo... si tiene liquidez la acción te entra.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^___^!
> 
> Pero Tonuel que has echoooo O___O!!... menuda bajadita.
> 
> ...



Pues ya ves... ahora toca subidita... cierro largos abro cortos y otra vez a buscar el guano... 


Saludos


----------



## Speculo (17 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Antes de cagarla como antaño voy a preguntar... :o
> 
> ¿En los stops limitados a la baja poneis el precio de disparo igual que el precio de cambio o unos céntimos por encima?
> 
> ...



Si pones la orden a mercado, se te va a ejecutar al precio de disparo más la horquilla habitual de ese valor.
Si pones precio limitado para la ejecución, se te va a ejecutar al precio que tú le digas, pero has de tener en cuenta que puede haber muchas personas pidiendo el cambio a ese precio y puede que no lo toque en mucho tiempo.

Si la horquilla no es muy bestia (chicharros), yo pondría la orden a mercado y el precio de disparo unos céntimos más abajo/arriba de donde quieras que se te haga la operación. Lo que tú dices, pero al revés


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Si pones la orden a mercado, se te va a ejecutar al precio de disparo más la horquilla habitual de ese valor.
> Si pones precio limitado para la ejecución, se te va a ejecutar al precio que tú le digas, pero has de tener en cuenta que puede haber muchas personas pidiendo el cambio a ese precio y puede que no lo toque en mucho tiempo.
> 
> Si la horquilla no es muy bestia (chicharros), yo pondría la orden a mercado y el precio de disparo unos céntimos más abajo/arriba de donde quieras que se te haga la operación. Lo que tú dices, pero al revés



OK,

*a mercado:* me las vende al instante
*stop a la baja:* Cuando toca el precio de disparo las vende a mercado
*stop limitado a la baja:* el precio de disparo activa la orden y el precio de cambio es al que intenta vender/comprar las acciones.


Me parece entender a mi que va el tema con estos de R4... :o


De momento voy sin stop... con un par... 


Saludos


----------



## shamus (17 Ago 2009)

Sin stop estoy yo tambien , y a punto de afrontar perdidas. El centimeo es lo que tiene.

Pase lo que pase , hasta que abra usa yo no me muevo.


----------



## Speculo (17 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> OK,
> 
> *a mercado:* me las vende al instante
> *stop a la baja:* Cuando toca el precio de disparo las vende a mercado
> ...



Sí. Es que los de R4 distinguen entre stop limitado y stop a secas dependiendo de si metes precio de ejecución o no. Son ganas de liar el asunto a lo tonto porque en realidad es lo mismo: Pongo stop y cuando toque el precio, le digo al sistema que me introduzca una orden en el mercado, ya sea "a mercado" o "limitada".


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2009)

A las buenas tardes, parece que a estas horas recuperamos un poco del terreno perdido, pero me parece que esto es la calma que precede a la tempestad de nuevo.

Aria está por encima de los 2$ en el AH.


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes, parece que a estas horas recuperamos un poco del terreno perdido, pero me parece que esto es la calma que precede a la tempestad de nuevo.



Hoy creo que los usanos nos van a deleitar con una sopera invertida... 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Ago 2009)

Los 984/5 son muy importantes en el S&P, se corresponden con el fibo23,6%

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoy creo que los usanos nos van a deleitar con una sopera invertida...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Acabo de despertarme.

Yo también esperaba sopera.Como comiencen a no funcionar las soperas,apaga y vámonos.
Pu*o casino hoyja!!

Intentaré surfear un rato


----------



## shamus (17 Ago 2009)

Estoy pensando en poner stop al POP en 6.56 y dejarlo ya que me voy al curro. Como lo veis?.

Lo unico que se es que la bolsa a corto plazo me pone enfermo , todo el rato mirando los movimientos en tiempo real y con movimientos de 1/2 centimo de euro.


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Ago 2009)

Fut SP 985 Ha cogido de nuevo el tobogán.Tiene el stokástico cortado a la baja.

Edito: 983 en un plás.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Ago 2009)

S&P en el soporte 980... supongo que ahora tocará un arreón al alza...

Saludos...

Edito: A la vez que el Stoxx en 2600...


----------



## shamus (17 Ago 2009)

Acabo de decidir que lo dejo sin STOP. Total , no me he apalancado nada , a unas malas , si me espero a octubre tendre ganancias.

Me voy al curro mas kamikaze que nunca.


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Ago 2009)

Ibex viraje brusco en el stokástico a la baja.Ha pedido pié en el 10600.

Nuevos mínimos me temo.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ago 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Acabo de decidir que lo dejo sin STOP. Total , no me he apalancado nada , a unas malas , si me espero a octubre tendre ganancias.
> 
> Me voy al curro mas kamikaze que nunca.



Otro Tonuel, je je je.

Esto parece que remonta... un poco.


----------



## shamus (17 Ago 2009)

Pregunto. Si con interdin las garantias para cfd son del 10% y pierdo ese 10% venden automaticamente mi posicion?. De ser asi , puedo solicitar que se me tomen unas garantias mayores , para tener mas margen de perdida?.

Es que a unas malas , de aqui a octubre si todo sale mal un 10% si que puede subir.


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2009)

Madre del amor hermoso, llego a casa y veo el mordisco que le han pegado al Stoxx.

El gap de apertura es muy significativo y la velocidad de caida también. Creo que realmente ha comenzado a corregir.

A ver si hay suerte y lo suben un poquito hasta la resistencia para entrar con unos cortos.

¿El nivel idóneo podría ser 2630 - 2650?

Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Ago 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Pregunto. Si con interdin las garantias para cfd son del 10% y pierdo ese 10% venden automaticamente mi posicion?. De ser asi , puedo solicitar que se me tomen unas garantias mayores , para tener mas margen de perdida?.
> 
> Es que a unas malas , de aqui a octubre si todo sale mal un 10% si que puede subir.



Shamus, ese 10% es lo que te retiene Interdín, digamos es su margen de seguridad. Te lo irán quitando de la cuenta, si quieres que no te ejecuten la posición has de ingresar más money.

Mi consejo es que no lo hagas... vende o compra si estás corto, pero no dejes que las perdidas se disparen.

Un saludo


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Ago 2009)

Otro viraje del stock en soporte
Abierto largo Ibex 10614


----------



## shamus (17 Ago 2009)

Hombre , muy mala suerte tengo que tener para que popular no caiga de los 6.51 en octubre , pienso que es una apuesta segura. Pero el susto de verlo perdiendo durante meses no me lo quitaria nadie , al menos a largo tengo el consuelo de los dividendos.


De momento creo que me quedo vendido hasta mañana y dependiendo de que vientos soplen esta tarde y en la apertura , decidire.

Eso si , sea como sea me sorprende lo bien que se esta tomando USA la quiebra de un banco.


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2009)

No están regalando un bonito lateral esta tarde, vaya muermo.


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Ago 2009)

Como DJI esté haciendo una bandera mecagarentó!!


----------



## shamus (17 Ago 2009)

Ahora mismo me podria salir con 1 cafe por cortesia del popular , descontadas comisiones xD.


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Hombre , muy mala suerte tengo que tener para que popular no caiga de los 6.51 en octubre , pienso que es una apuesta segura. Pero el susto de verlo perdiendo durante meses no me lo quitaria nadie , al menos a largo tengo el consuelo de los dividendos.
> 
> De momento creo que me quedo vendido hasta mañana y dependiendo de que vientos soplen esta tarde y en la apertura , decidire.
> 
> Eso si , sea como sea me sorprende lo bien que se esta tomando USA la quiebra de un banco.



Pon un stop en aquel punto donde tu análisis diga: 'si pasa de aquí, me rompen' y a correr.


----------



## shamus (17 Ago 2009)

Por cierto m, interdin no eliminaba los stops de un dia para otro?. O algo se eso lei...

Va a mejor la cosa , tengo para cenar en un chino xD.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Ago 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Por cierto m, interdin no eliminaba los stops de un dia para otro?. O algo se eso lei...



Con los cortos al POP se duerme muy tranquilo,yo los coji a 6,92 y no tengo ningun stop
Si quieres poner stops en interdin tienes que ponerlo cada dia


----------



## Speculo (17 Ago 2009)

Está difícil esta tarde esto... Esta mañana no he podido estar pendiente y ahora que busco alguna entrada, no veo ninguna segura, ni corto ni largo ni ná...


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Está difícil esta tarde esto... Esta mañana no he podido estar pendiente y ahora que busco alguna entrada, no veo ninguna segura, ni corto ni largo ni ná...



Es que los cabrones hicieron el movimiento esta mañana.
Ahora está vegetando. A ver si lo mueven un poquito para netrar y participar de la fiesta


----------



## Speculo (17 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Es que los cabrones hicieron el movimiento esta mañana.
> Ahora está vegetando. A ver si lo mueven un poquito para netrar y participar de la fiesta



Es que además tampoco se están agarrando a ningún punto claro. Hay veces que los laterales se suelen marcar bien en los extremos. Ahora estamos en lateral, pero el precio rebota donde le sale de las narices y alejado de posibles puntos de entrada naturales.


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Ago 2009)

Cerrado largo Ibex -0,41%

Buen intento pero me temo que perderá el soporte.


----------



## errozate (17 Ago 2009)

*Mulder ¿Te acuerdas?*



Mulder dijo:


> Claro, ayer cerramos por encima de 2700, haciendo máximos anuales, mensuales y semanales y hoy nos vamos al guano definitivamente. No me cuadra, pero una limpia de stops de largos si que me cuadra muy bien en este escenario.
> 
> Repito que ahora los leoncios quieren todos los papelitos para ellos, los datos han sido una excusa para acumular en los niveles de mínimos y este cierre lo hacen para asustar a todo el gacelerío, quieren verlos este finde tomando la decisión firme de vender y están maquillando el gráfico para ello.
> 
> ...



Esto díjiste el viernes. :

Supongo que hoy los leoncios ya se han hecho con el papel; y las gacelas han huido : ¿o no?

¿Cómo lo ves? ¿La quieren abajo o es para asustar a las gacelillas?


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Está difícil esta tarde esto... Esta mañana no he podido estar pendiente y ahora que busco alguna entrada, no veo ninguna segura, ni corto ni largo ni ná...



Lo único seguro ahora es que si el Stoxx pierde claramente el nivel 2597 nos vamos al guano, por arriba no veo muy claro que quieran porque están soltando poco a poco mientras nos ofrecen este lateral.


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Es que además tampoco se están agarrando a ningún punto claro. Hay veces que los laterales se suelen marcar bien en los extremos. Ahora estamos en lateral, pero el precio rebota donde le sale de las narices y alejado de posibles puntos de entrada naturales.



En el Stoxx, los 2596 han frenado varias veces las últimas acometidas intradiarias pero lo veo muy endeble. El siguiente nivel es el mínimo intradiario en 2585.

Por arriba está bastante claro en el entorno de 2630 - 2640. Este nivel parece bastante fuerte y más arriba los 2660 tienen relevancia pero menor.

Si sigue bajando, está complicado porque no está muy claro pero si le da por subir hasta las resistencias, podría ser una muy buena oportunidad para sacarle unos buenos puntos.

Saludos


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2009)

Creo que la clave para el Stoxx la va a tener el nivel de los 980 en el SP.
Voy a estar muy atento a ese nivel del SP ya que si lo pierde tendría vía libre hasta los 970 y el Stoxx hasta los 2565 más o menos.

Saludos


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pon un stop en aquel punto donde tu análisis diga: 'si pasa de aquí, me rompen' y a correr.



Stop loss en los 0,02€... aunque no creo que llegue... :



Saudos


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2009)

El S&P contado a punto de perforar mínimos de nuevo, o hacer un doble suelo...


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El S&P contado a punto de perforar mínimos de nuevo, o hacer un doble suelo...



y mis cintras apuntito de despegar... que bien... 


stop mental en los 5,69€... aunque no se si saltará o que...


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

Mulder estoy oliendo algo que me gusta pero me ha pillado largo... :


Saludos


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2009)

El Stoxx y el SP están intentando romper a la baja en los niveles comentados antes, al mismo tiempo (intraminuto).
Cuidadín porque es posible que no sea ni la primera ni la última vez que estos hijos de puta amaguen la ruptura para enchufarlo al alza.


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Ago 2009)

Nuevo mínimo en DJI

Tobogán acuático.


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

Sois unas gacelas... no os meteis o que... 


Saludos


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2009)

Lo dicho, amagan la ruptura y ZAS .... vuelta pa'rriba.

El primer intento de ruptura a la baja ..... glu,glu,glu.

Esto está muy complicado


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder estoy oliendo algo que me gusta pero me ha pillado largo... :



El Stoxx perfora el 2597, baja hasta un poco para recuperar en seguida (a mi me ha venido bien porque he podido salirme de un corto ganando algo más de la comisión) el S&P contado ha hecho doble suelo.

Y por fin está entrando pasta, pero ahora toca cierre europeo y habrá que ver como lo dejan antes de atreverse a cualquier cosa.


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx perfora el 2597, baja hasta un poco para recuperar en seguida (a mi me ha venido bien porque he podido salirme de un corto ganando algo más de la comisión) el S&P contado ha hecho doble suelo.
> 
> Y por fin está entrando pasta, pero ahora toca cierre europeo y habrá que ver como lo dejan antes de atreverse a cualquier cosa.



En los 984 del SP va a estar la clave para el postcierre europeo.


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx perfora el 2597, baja hasta un poco para recuperar en seguida (a mi me ha venido bien porque he podido salirme de un corto ganando algo más de la comisión) el S&P contado ha hecho doble suelo.
> 
> Y por fin está entrando pasta, pero ahora toca cierre europeo y habrá que ver como lo dejan antes de atreverse a cualquier cosa.



Cerraremos por encima de los 10600... me lo ha dicho el botas... 


Edito:


Por debajo... mañana subidón...


Saludos


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (17 Ago 2009)

ya era hora de que las cosas volvieran a su cauce: sera el efecto 15-Agosto, queda poco para septiembre y poco también para 


*OCTUBRE*


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> ya era hora de que las cosas volvieran a su cauce: sera el efecto 15-Agosto, queda poco para septiembre y poco también para
> 
> 
> *OCTUBRE*



Es el efecto pilla las plusvalias y corre... :o

Por cierto, he dejado puesto un stop en R4 en los 5,67... que estar largo da mucho miedo... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Cerraremos por encima de los 10600... me lo ha dicho el botas...



Creí que el botas solo te llamaba para pintarte la bandera imperial 

...y me da que te la va a pintar porque vuelven a bajar las compras, no acabamos de subir del todo tras el cierre. A tu favor, el S&P contado sigue subiendo.


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creí que el botas solo te llamaba para pintarte la bandera imperial
> 
> ...y me da que te la va a pintar porque vuelven a bajar las compras, no acabamos de subir del todo tras el cierre. A tu favor, el S&P contado sigue subiendo.



Aún tengo que ponerle las banderillas antes de que caiga... pero todavia no... :

También me han llamado de las agencias USA y me han dicho que no me preocupe... que ejto va parriva y que ya me avisarán... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2009)

errozate dijo:


> Esto díjiste el viernes. :
> 
> Supongo que hoy los leoncios ya se han hecho con el papel; y las gacelas han huido : ¿o no?
> 
> ¿Cómo lo ves? ¿La quieren abajo o es para asustar a las gacelillas?



Si, pero en ese momento no sabía que iba a ocurrir la 5ª quiebra de un banco norteamericano desde 1988 y se iba a pulir todo lo que quedaba del FDIC.

Y he palmado pasta por ello.

Ahora creo que ya hemos llegado a niveles serios de corrección y seguiremos bajando un poco, mañana deberíamos llegar al mínimo de la corrección que yo sitúo en el 2565.


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, pero en ese momento no sabía que iba a ocurrir la 5ª quiebra de un banco norteamericano desde 1988 y se iba a pulir todo lo que quedaba del FDIC.
> 
> Y he palmado pasta por ello.



Vaya hombre... si es que no somos nadie... :o










Saludos


----------



## donpepito (17 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes...

Ya estoy por aquí... el jueves no tuve tiempo de despedirme. 

He visto que nuestras ARIAs van tomando el camino correcto.. hoy 2.16USD .... llevo 220.000acs.

Tendría que haber soltado lastre de mis DRYSHIPs y ANPIs...


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Vaya hombre... si es que no somos nadie... :o



Tampoco es para tanto, hoy ya he recuperado un pico y porque he tenido que irme que si no.


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes...
> 
> Ya estoy por aquí... el jueves no tuve tiempo de despedirme.




A buenas horas... se ha perdido lo mejor... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (17 Ago 2009)

Se echaba en falta un día de la era guanaril -- desde finales de febrero... no se han visto los -2,xx% en el iBEX. XD


----------



## xavigomis (17 Ago 2009)

errozate dijo:


> Esto díjiste el viernes. :
> 
> Supongo que hoy los leoncios ya se han hecho con el papel; y las gacelas han huido : ¿o no?
> 
> ¿Cómo lo ves? ¿La quieren abajo o es para asustar a las gacelillas?



No leíste lo que dijo el jueves, no? Algo como que el viernes habría una gran subida...


----------



## donpepito (17 Ago 2009)

Oncothyreon Inc. - Google Finance

Esta tiene muchas posibilidades... se me escapó en su momento... si baja a los 3.00/4.00USD puede ser un buen punto de entrada... tiene una ampliación terminada de 2M de acciones... puede ser una oportunidad de compra por parte de una gran FARMA.

Como he comentado... puede ir a los 10.00USD, ha subido desde los 0.xx en pocas semanas... ARIA va a seguir los pasos hasta los 6.00USD mi primer TARGET para ARIA. XD


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> No leíste lo que dijo el jueves, no? Algo como que el viernes habría una gran subida...



Pues aunque el viernes se bajara luego se recuperó casi todo, tras hacer eso se dio la noticia del banco quebrado.

Y sigo diciendo que soy el primero que sufre lo que dice. Por otra parte la corrección nos hará salir de la sobrecompra que teníamos, no creo que la corrección dure mucho.

Los niveles de suelo que tengo ahora son el 2565 y el 2534.


----------



## donpepito (17 Ago 2009)

Veo que los largos está un poco depres... os voy a alegrar la semana... DP HF ... en su habitual línea de investigación..... presenta:

Banco de inversiones -ALEMAN- que ha estado realizando compras por BILLONES de Dolares hace unos días:

Dekabank Deutsche Girozentrale


Los mercados siguen con tendencía alcista.


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2009)

De Cárpatos:



> 15:46:43 h.
> Mundo hedge Fund [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

Cárpatos tiene la misma idea que tu y que yo...osea ninguna... :o

Y ya sabeis chavales... *si estas fuera te lo pierdes...*



Saludos


----------



## shamus (17 Ago 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> No leíste lo que dijo el jueves, no? Algo como que el viernes habría una gran subida...



Va , se ha equivocado , pero tampoco es para cebarse que el error le ha costado pasta. Ademas , nadie es perfecto y el suele acertar.

Yo estoy contento solo a medias con la situacion , ya que mi falta de confianza en mis analisis me la ha vuelto a jugar (si hubiese actuado en consecuencia a mis predicciones del jueves me habria ido muuuuy bien) y solo voy a pillar la surrapa de la bajada.

Eso si , si mañana continuamos bajando , que lo veo probable , no se yo hasta donde llegaremos. Mi apuesta sobre los 2490 en el stoxx la veo muy optimista (aunque de ahi no pasa , la considero una resistencia bastante fuerte) quiza se quede en los 2550.

Ya veremos que pasa. Por lo pronto me voy a tirar toda la tarde tirando lineas dentro de lo que el curro me lo permita , a ver si veo algo claro.


----------



## Speculo (17 Ago 2009)

El VIX a estas horas de la tarde...


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> El VIX a estas horas de la tarde...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 13919



Esa vela debe haberse hecho toda o casi toda en la apertura.


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

Saludos


----------



## Speculo (17 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Esa vela debe haberse hecho toda o casi toda en la apertura.



Sí. entre las cuatro y las cinco de la tarde, más o menos.
Aún así, al que invierta dinero en esta tontería, le han crujido.


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

Santander declara una participación del 1,9% en Repsol YPF - 17/08/09 - elEconomista.es


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Cárpatos tiene la misma idea que tu y que yo...osea ninguna... :o
> 
> Y ya sabeis chavales... *si estas fuera te lo pierdes...*



Lo que dice en ese texto no creo que sea para juzgar a Cárpatos, da una información muy interesante:

1.- Los gnus han estado comprando y ahora dejan de comprar pero no venden.
2.- La mayoría de hedge no se ponen cortos y están esperando para ponerse largos en cuanto el S&P pierda *solo* 5-10 puntos más.

Esto quiere decir que están todos alcistas, pero Cárpatos ni siquiera entra a juzgarlo. Yo también estoy alcista y lo de estos días es una piedra en el camino (y tu te pones largo precisamente ahora  )


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> y tu te pones largo precisamente ahora




Recuerde quien se llevó hoy las plusvalias... y el ibex subiendo 30 puntos ahora mismo... :


Lo que diga cárpatos a mi me la trae floja... ya veo que a usted le encantan como a las serpientes...



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (17 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo que dice en ese texto no creo que sea para juzgar a Cárpatos, da una información muy interesante:
> 
> 1.- Los gnus han estado comprando y ahora dejan de comprar pero no venden.
> 2.- La mayoría de hedge no se ponen cortos y están esperando para ponerse largos en cuanto el S&P pierda *solo* 5-10 puntos más.
> ...



Y R. Moro alcista, no nos olvidemos...


----------



## shamus (17 Ago 2009)

Yo veo perfectamente factibles subidas tras estos dias de bajadas. Pienso que las bajadas aun no se han terminado , pero cuando se terminen esto volvera a subir. De ahi mi reticencia a quedarme vendido hasta octubre.

Todo esta en las proximas sesiones , si se perforan o no resistencias importantes.


----------



## Kujire (17 Ago 2009)

Hola Chicos!!

pues yo llevo con la mini-puesta en operaciones desde hace una semana, y no me ha ido nada mal, los cocos no han podido empapelar a más y se han puesto a provocar una estampida .... la subidita del viernes era más falsa que un dolar iraní y lo que realmente deseaban era corregir y nos la han regalado hoy.

ahora tendré que echar cuentas:...


----------



## Mambostar (17 Ago 2009)

Buenas



> Banco de inversiones -ALEMAN- que ha estado realizando compras por BILLONES de Dolares hace unos días:
> 
> Dekabank Deutsche Girozentrale



Se han dejado una pasta en ARIA 997.000 acc.de una tacada.

Por cierto, no le veo a Vd. DP HF :

Saludos


----------



## donpepito (17 Ago 2009)

ARIA: Options for ARIAD Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## donpepito (17 Ago 2009)

Mambostar dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jejeje.... ya sabes que el nombre clave -AKA- DP HF.... pero el real, es de un inversor privado... esos no aparecen en el registro.


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2009)

Cuidado a los de la mini que podrían sucederles cosas


----------



## Kujire (17 Ago 2009)

no me seas progre que soy una chica liberal


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> no me seas progre que soy una chica liberal



Es que si te pones la mini y miras hacia abajo, los leoncios podrían entrar por el lado equivocado ¿sabes?


----------



## Kujire (17 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es que si te pones la mini y miras hacia abajo, los leoncios podrían entrar por el lado equivocado ¿sabes?



no no, que voy con los cocos, esos que los leoncios no quieren ni ver ... o sea que incluso con la mini ....muerdo:


----------



## donpepito (17 Ago 2009)

Hay una película THE INTERNATIONAL... ya mismo sacan la versión Española, aplicada a la bolsa... no es por nada pero R.URBIS... tiene intereses en BANESTO / BOTAS.

Como se infla.... donde vivo... hay algunos chalecitos con los carteles... y el jueves ví la luz... por unos momentos .... tuve claro donde invertir.


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay una película THE INTERNATIONAL... ya mismo sacan la versión Española, aplicada a la bolsa... no es por nada pero R.URBIS... tiene intereses en BANESTO / BOTAS.
> 
> Como se infla.... donde vivo... hay algunos chalecitos con los carteles... y el jueves ví la luz... por unos momentos .... tuve claro donde invertir.



¿están sacando la pasta de los luxemburgos para iniciar el ataque al consejo de administración? Sería interesante ver algo así, a ver si el Ibex se mueve por algo más que el SAN / TEF / BBVA


----------



## donpepito (17 Ago 2009)

Tonuel... el contador de plusvalías en ARIA... está calentandose y echando humo!!! XD


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2009)

Joder que lateral más insoportable.
No me gustaría que estuviera así hasta el final de la sesión americana.


----------



## donpepito (17 Ago 2009)

Nuestro CEO... os dá las gracias y la Bienvenida abordo!

Chairman’s message - ARIAD


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2009)

Con 2 cojones, se han marcado un lateral de casi 5 horas en el SP.


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Con 2 cojones, se han marcado un lateral de casi 5 horas en el SP.



Pues si, vaya patata de tarde, con lo animada que ha sido la mañana.


----------



## Speculo (17 Ago 2009)

Pues hala, antes de que lo diga Cárpatos mañana, ya lo digo yo:

Las compras de manos fuertes se han quedado en el mismo nivel que el viernes. Bajo mínimos. Han desecho posiciones. Y las compras de manos débiles se han quedado en la mitad del viernes.
Hay que recordar que en la última corrección-timo, los institucionales no se creyeron la bajada hasta que les timaron. Ahora ya no creen en más subidas, pero quién sabe cuándo les engañaran con la bajada.

Hay pánico entre las manos débiles y ninguna compra por parte de los únicos que pueden afianzar más subidas.

Con estos datos sobre la mesa, si mañana se abre cayendo, los índices se van a comer otro 2%.


----------



## Carolus Rex (17 Ago 2009)

A las buenas noches...

Las fiestas de PM, yo hecho polvo, necesito descansar ahora más que antes de largarme.

Volví ayer, y hoy mil follones en el curro... como todos los años.

Os he seguido a ratos todos los días que he podido (internet movil y portatil) pero la fiesta no deja mucho tiempo libre, ya se sabe durante el día sobar y por al noche....

DP gracias por las ARIA tengo unas pocas a 1.85 y más a 1.79 de momento van de c*j*n*s. Las MESA, de momento, todavía están en racha, desde que lo dijiste y las compre me están generando buenas plusvalías.
Se agradece la orientación, si las cosas salen bién, antes de la debacle, tienes una comida pagada. (O dos...depende)


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2009)

Pues yo no se que va a pasar mañana, pero sospecho que nos lo vamos a pasar muy requetebien, algunos más que otros (pero no se quienes son algunos ni quienes los otros) 

El post más absolutamente innecesario del día.


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo no se que va a pasar mañana, pero sospecho que nos lo vamos a pasar muy requetebien, algunos más que otros (pero no se quienes son algunos ni quienes los otros)



Mañana igual le doy al botas... por los viejos tiempos y tal... :


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (17 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... el contador de plusvalías en ARIA... está calentandose y echando humo!!! XD



No soy de mantener largos... ya lo sabe... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Nueva inversión en DP HF:

RXi Pharmaceuticals Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## errozate (18 Ago 2009)

MULDER: 

Nosotros estamos en la fase de acumulación. Y estamos esperando al momento DON PEPONE-26 que va a suceder este otoño-invierno, para acumular más.

Y luego a esperar la fase alcista. 

Ahí estamos, LARGOS.


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2009)

errozate dijo:


> MULDER:
> 
> Nosotros estamos en la fase de acumulación. Y estamos esperando al momento DON PEPONE-26 que va a suceder este otoño-invierno, para acumular más.
> 
> ...



El momento don pepone son los 3000-3500 puntos del ibex... ¿Se refiere a ese momento...? :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Tonuel... el mercado tiene miedo....

China and asia market will be down tomorrow, because big US stock slide confirms the worries..

Tomorrow, kiss good bye to DJ9000...

Are you ready?


----------



## Deudor (18 Ago 2009)

¿Lo que pasó ayer no es un pullback de libro?
Por cierto, de los chicharros inmobiliarios que están dándole ahora mismo, ¿Sabeis si hay alguno con cfd?


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2009)

A los buenos días!

Parece que la sesión será totalmente aburrida hasta las 10:30-11 donde hay datos importantes en Europa, hasta ese momento a marear la perdiz tal y como hicieron ayer por la tarde.


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... el mercado tiene miedo....
> 
> China and asia market will be down tomorrow, because big US stock slide confirms the worries..
> 
> ...




De momento mis cintras vienen con plusvalias... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2009)

La mañana sigue aburrida al máximo, han salido dos datos buenos y el mercado apenas se ha movido un poco al alza, le he sacado algo pero solo me da para ir al cine.

Esta tarde tendremos volatilidad con los gringos o eso espero, pero aquí no hay nada que ver, ¡circulen!


----------



## Deudor (18 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> pero aquí no hay nada que ver, ¡circulen!



Se nota el aburrimiento hasta en el hilo.


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2009)

Esta tarde los americanos vendrán con subidas... :



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (18 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La mañana sigue aburrida al máximo, han salido dos datos buenos y el mercado apenas se ha movido un poco al alza, le he sacado algo pero solo me da para ir al cine.
> 
> Esta tarde tendremos volatilidad con los gringos o eso espero, pero aquí no hay nada que ver, ¡circulen!



Sospecho que están cayendo en la tentación de hacer demasiado "overtrading".
Ten cuidado, que es como la nicotina...


----------



## pyn (18 Ago 2009)

*Alemania: la confianza de los inversores sube en agosto más de lo previsto*


El índice ZEW que mide la confianza de los inversores alemanes *subió en agosto hasta los 56,1 puntos desde los 39,5 enteros del mes anterior*.
*Es la lectura más alta del indicador desde abril de 2006*. El índice ha mostrado una tendencia ascendente desde que en julio de 2008 marcara un mínimo histórico de -63,9 puntos.
El dato es mucho mejor de lo previsto. Los analistas consultados por _Bloomberg_ esperaban de media que *el índice subiera hasta los 45,0 puntos*.




Esto tampoco ha animado mucho la cosa que digamos.


----------



## pyn (18 Ago 2009)

Ni esta tampoco:

*Reino Unido: el IPC permanece estable en julio en el 1,8%*

El Índice de Precios al Consumo (IPC) de Reino Unido subió un 1,8% interanual en julio,* idéntico incremento que el mes anterior*, según ha publicado la Oficina Nacional de Estadísticas.
En comparación con el mes anterior, los precios no registraron variación en julio tras un alza en junio del 0,3%. 
*Las previsiones del mercado eran de un retroceso del IPC del 0,3% mensual* y de un incremento del 1,5% interanual.


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2009)

Cierro cortos, abro largos, cierro, corto, abro... :


Mulder dime algo joder... :



Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Buenos días.

BRIEF:

USA... recuperación timida de los mercados...


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2009)

A ver si a las 14:30 tenemos subidón y me deshago de mis cintras... :o


Saludos


----------



## Efren (18 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Nueva inversión en DP HF:
> 
> RXi Pharmaceuticals Corporation - Google Finance





> The Company is designing RNAi compounds targeting RIP140 as a potential treatment for obesity and obesity-related type 2 diabetes.



Si lo consiguen vender no les va a faltar mercado


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Tambien llevo unas cuantas miles de:

ISPH y OREX ... solo para especular en el corto plazo.

Otras que tengo en vigilancia:

IDIX - ANSV


----------



## Efren (18 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tambien llevo unas cuantas miles de:
> 
> ISPH y OREX ... solo para especular en el corto plazo.
> 
> ...



También vigilas el mercado OTC?

Sunrise Energy Resources Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Gracias por el link...

No... no me gustan las OTC... además en RT4, no permiten comprar OTCs, solo dejan operativo el sistema -Vender-... por los pillados anteriores.

PD: Hay muchos timos en las OTC - PINK----- solo tienes que ver el capital y los empleados... SCAM!


----------



## Efren (18 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> PD: Hay muchos timos en las OTC - PINK----- solo tienes que ver el capital y los empleados... SCAM!



Desde luego , yo tampoco invierto nada ahí.

De vez en cuando entro aquí y voy viendo lo que ganan o pierden algunos, y lo malo es que he estado tentado alguna vez en poner dinero 

Chicharros USA - InverForo


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

El mercado chicharril USA, es complicado si entras en acciones yo-yo... hace unos días vendí todas la accs de PPHM, es un claro ejemplo.... no me gustaba como manipulaban la cot, todos los días lo mismo, no merece la pena tener dinero "muerto"

Si te vas a arriesgar, mejor en acciones con mucho negociado diario.... hay muchas oportunidades, si lo tienes claro!

BCON, sigue recortando... alguien del foro la llevaba, creo.


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2009)

DP... estamos despegando... abróchense los cinturones... :



Saludso


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2009)

Fuera cintras a 5,80€... 


Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Ago 2009)

Vaya, toda la mañana fuera y me encuentro solo 2 páginas de hilo para leer... cuando esto cae hay más intervenciones.

Uy, bajón.


----------



## pyn (18 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vaya, toda la mañana fuera y me encuentro solo 2 páginas de hilo para leer... cuando esto cae hay más intervenciones.
> 
> Uy, bajón.



Es que si te fijas el movimiento de los mercados tiene poco que comentar, está la cosa aburrida, aburrida.


----------



## rosonero (18 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes a todo/as

Si que está esto aburridín, sí. Acabo de pasar por la web de Cárpatos y todos los datos USA han sido peor que lo esperado a ver si a partir de las 15:30 empieza el festival, que si reboto.....que si me hundo .....


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Seguimos metidos de lleno en un lateral de narices, ahora mismo todo indica que vamos a bajar, pero durante los datos ha entrado dinero y no me fio un pelo, a las 15:30 veremos por donde tiran los cocos...o su ordenador.


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2009)

Ahora se me ha estropeado Interdin, todo normal pero no salen las cotizaciones, sigo viendo al Stoxx en 2610 y no tengo ni idea de por donde andará.


----------



## rosonero (18 Ago 2009)

Es tan cansino el SP marcándose este lateral de serrucho que ni el Ibex lo sigue.

El Sp arriba y abajo 982-985 y el Ibex se ha plantado sobre los 10630 hasta que se decidan 

Edito. Ha sido postear y bajar


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2009)

Parece que ha habido un fallo en Eurex y aun no se acaba de recuperar, justo en el mejor momento del día, hay que fastidiarse...


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2009)

Sesión insoportable donde las haya.

Cuando se deicdan harán el movimiento en media hora ....


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes
Despierto al fin y surfeando

Abierto largo en Ibex 10632

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2009)

El S&P superando máximos, pero el Stoxx no acompaña el movimiento, sospechoso.

edito: Si, ya me funciona Eurex de nuevo.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Ago 2009)

El IBEX para arriba con decisión.


----------



## Somos_Petroleo (18 Ago 2009)

*H-c-h*

El Ibex tiene toda la pinta de que esta formando un Hombro-cabeza-hombro.:


----------



## Speculo (18 Ago 2009)

Vaya velas más raras que se están dibujando...
Mulder ¿Nos creemos esta subida o qué?? ¿Cómo va el flujo de dinero?

Es que llevo dos días, que como no estoy atento, cuando puedo meterme, me entra el canguele...


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Vaya velas más raras que se están dibujando...
> Mulder ¿Nos creemos esta subida o qué?? ¿Cómo va el flujo de dinero?
> 
> Es que llevo dos días, que como no estoy atento, cuando puedo meterme, me entra el canguele...



Ha subido bastante el dinero, pero ahora ha bajado tímidamente, están comprando, también se ve en el S&P.


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Ago 2009)

Vendido largo en 10643 +0'8%

Esas migajas!!


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

He vendido el resto de mis DRYSHIP.... y ANPIs... prefiero tener liquidez para ampliar posiciones en ONTY / ARIA


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2009)

Creo que hoy los leoncios están buscando los alrededores del 2636, pero parece que les cuesta mucho pasar solo del 2620, también veo un objetivo en 2650, pero no creo que lo consigan hoy.

La semana pasada si que lo conseguían, pero hay una apatía para subir...


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Cuando hay plusvalías realizadas y tienes que pagar a nuestra querida Agencia Tributaria, es preferible vender y disponer de liquidez para invertir nuevamente.

No tiene sentido, tener apalancado el dinero en acciones que hacen su juego cada 3 meses... DRYSHIPs... es el ejemplo vivo!

y ANPI.... ya tengo buenas plusv... además recordemos que tienen entremanos un ofrecimiento de acciones... y lo + seguro es que esten a 1.00USD.... recordemos que en Diciembre la acción estaba a 0.10USD y ha tocado los 2.9xUSD una revalorización salvaje!

No hay que tener fidelidad a todas las acciones.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Ago 2009)

DP, ¿cómo ves a las Acciona? Ya estoy harta de ellas, no suben ni para atrás (bueno, hoy suben pero es que ayer bajaron un montón), veo por todas partes información sobre si van a subir, que su precio objetivo es tal, recomendación de comprar, que Renta 4 las ha añadido a su cartera porque la ve rezagada respecto al resto de valores...

Yo solo quiero vender sin perder... y todavía me quedan 4 euros, llega a 90, y vuelta a bajar a 87... así están todos los días.


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Hoy sube por las noticias de la financiación para el proyecto de USA... yo las aguantaría hasta los 90,00€ ... mira OHL.... como están jugando con ella... todavía recuerdo mis cortos hace un par de meses... menos mal que los cerré.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy sube por las noticias de la financiación para el proyecto de USA...



Si, esa noticia ya la había visto... el otro día llegaron a mas de 91 y estuve tentada pero pensé "ahora es la subida buena, voy a esperar un poco", y nada, vuelta abajo...


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Si te preocupa... vendela ahora... e invierte en otro lugar... a veces me ha ocurrido, que por mantener una cot... he perdido un 20% de subida en otro valor.

Depende de la cuantía que tengas invertido... si tienes plusv... puedes jugar a la hora de pagar el 18%.

Lo importante, es no perder el capital inicial.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si, esa noticia ya la había visto... el otro día llegaron a mas de 91 y estuve tentada pero pensé "ahora es la subida buena, voy a esperar un poco", y nada, vuelta abajo...



No sigo mucho a ANA, y nunca la había mirado, pero respeta muy bien el canal alcista que lleva marcando desde oct08, si bajase de los 83 antes de acabar el mes me preocuparía, pero parece que su tendencia es alcista...

A ver si tienes suerte, yo a corto plazo la aguantaría... 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Posible rébote despues de la gran caída:

AEterna Zentaris Inc. (USA) - Google Finance


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2009)

No me acaba de entrar la orden de cortos al botas... vamos joder... :



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No me acaba de entrar la orden de cortos al botas... vamos joder... :



¿Ya volvemos a las antiguas costumbres? 

Cuidado con las banderas imperiales...


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Ya volvemos a las antiguas costumbres?
> 
> Cuidado con las banderas imperiales...



Ya sabe que la cabra siempre tira pal monte... 


Pero se ve que en 9,97 no entran... cagüentodo... :




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No me acaba de entrar la orden de cortos al botas... vamos joder... :
> 
> Saludos :



Si te acaban entrando, pon SL y vigila los niveles 962, 950 y 944 en el S&P...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2009)

Entraron.... soy accionista del SAN... o como se diga... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Entraron.... soy accionista del SAN... o como se diga...
> 
> Saludos



Qué SL pondrás? Recuerda que el viernes hay vencimiento de opciones... vaya que hasta el viernes habrá especulación a cascoporro, yo creo que las podrías haber cojido más altas... (pero bueno, _qui no arrisca, no pisca_ )

Saludos...


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2009)

El Stoxx está llegando al nivel importante de 2625 - 2630. Si lo pasa se pueder ir directo al nivel de 2650 - 2660.
Momento importante para el muy corto plazo


----------



## until (18 Ago 2009)

Buenas Tardes.

Yo pecata no venderías las Acciona sin alguna plusvalía, es un grupo fuerte, con negocio diversificado y con buen fundamental, por eso las calificaciones, te paso enlace

Acciona - Anlisis fundamental - Infomercados.com

Salvo que necesites liquidez, no veo razón para que no obtengas plusvalias en el medio plazo 3-6 meses.

Don pepito tu que te mueves con las farmaceuticas, como ves Gilead Sciences y Genzyme Corp.


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué SL pondrás? Recuerda que el viernes hay vencimiento de opciones... vaya que hasta el viernes habrá especulación a cascoporro, yo creo que las podrías haber cojido más altas... (pero bueno, _qui no arrisca, no pisca_ )
> 
> Saludos...



Haberlo dicho antes neng... :

No se... habia pensado un SL en 10,08 o 10,12... de momento mental...



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Entraron.... soy accionista del SAN... o como se diga...



En todo caso serías antiaccionista ¿no? 

edito: hoy al Stoxx he logrado sacarle 11 puntos....en 3 operaciones, tampoco está mal para el recorrido de 26 puntos que llevamos hoy.


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2009)

until dijo:


> Buenas Tardes.
> 
> Yo pecata no venderías las Acciona sin alguna plusvalía, es un grupo fuerte, con negocio diversificado y con buen fundamental, por eso las calificaciones, te paso enlace
> 
> ...



Uffff 3-6 meses. Muy largo me lo fia


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Haberlo dicho antes neng... :
> 
> No se... habia pensado un SL en 10,08 o 10,12... de momento mental...
> 
> Saludos



Tiene un hueco 10,10 - 10,14 del lunes... a lo mejor suben a taparlo antes del vencimiento, lo que está claro es que a corto plazo bajarán... simplemente como las cintras, que a lo mejor tienes que estar unos días a la contra... 

Por cierto, para volver a subir...

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tiene un hueco 10,10 - 10,14 del lunes... a lo mejor suben a taparlo antes del vencimiento, lo que está claro es que a corto plazo bajarán... simplemente como las cintras, que a lo mejor tienes que estar unos días a la contra...



Eso para Tonuel no es nada, teniendo en cuenta que tenía cortos a 7, y las acciones estuvieron a más de 9... 

Mi aportación para la causa:


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En todo caso serías antiaccionista ¿no?



No se si el botas me enviará cartas o que... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Eso para Tonuel no es nada, teniendo en cuenta que tenía cortos a 7, y las acciones estuvieron a más de 9...
> 
> Mi aportación para la causa:




Si bueno, pero antes le daba poco a poco... y ahora ya le doy canela fina... 


De ahí el stop...



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tiene un hueco 10,10 - 10,14 del lunes... a lo mejor suben a taparlo antes del vencimiento, lo que está claro es que a corto plazo bajarán... simplemente como las cintras, que a lo mejor tienes que estar unos días a la contra...
> 
> Por cierto, para volver a subir...
> 
> Saludos...




Ciertamente... pero ésta es una onda que no me quiero perder... xD :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

until dijo:


> Buenas Tardes.
> 
> Yo pecata no venderías las Acciona sin alguna plusvalía, es un grupo fuerte, con negocio diversificado y con buen fundamental, por eso las calificaciones, te paso enlace
> 
> ...




Sinceramente, esas dos FARMAS... tienen un crecimiento a largo plazo... yo busco, pequeñas compañias con buenos desarrollos en cartera, con un potencial de reva... del 100 al 300% .. de ahí que las grandes farmas, las deje aparcadas.

Peligroso... pero funciona!

GO ARIA!


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2009)

Ya estoy viendo plusvalias en mi cuenta chavales... a ver como se portan los chicos del botas... 

Edito:

ya no...


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2009)

Que hijos de puta... 5 centimacos en la subasta... :


Botas cabrón... te voy a empalar... :



Saludos


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2009)

Stoxx y SP rompen al alza. Hasta ahora en linea con lo previsible.
A ver que hacen en la próxima resistencia.

Es bastante posible que mañana todavía sea jornada alcista y a partir del jueves se retome la corrección.


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Vaya cierre .... vuelven a las andadas!

OHL... en su línea!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Stoxx y SP rompen al alza. Hasta ahora en linea con lo previsible.
> A ver que hacen en la próxima resistencia.
> 
> Es bastante posible que mañana todavía sea jornada alcista y a partir del jueves se retome la corrección.



En 993 tienen el fibo38,2%... 

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Ago 2009)

Menuda subidita en la robasta, je je je... los viejos tiempos.
Hace unos días no necesitaban esos sucios trucos, el IBEX subía por si solo.


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

DP! Help me! Evidentemente el Pdf en fechas era un caca... bueno al menos era gratis jaja pero no encuentro cuando es la fecha de su cita con la FDA para lo del Volociximab, he mirado en los enlaces del Google y en su web... pero ni zorra. `__´.

La farma era Fact , cuando te aburras... 

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Menuda subidita en la robasta, je je je... los viejos tiempos.
> Hace unos días no necesitaban esos sucios trucos, el IBEX subía por si solo.




Los viejos tiempos no volverán... 


o eso espero... 



Saludos


----------



## until (18 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Sinceramente, esas dos FARMAS... tienen un crecimiento a largo plazo... yo busco, pequeñas compañias con buenos desarrollos en cartera, con un potencial de reva... del 100 al 300% .. de ahí que las grandes farmas, las deje aparcadas.
> 
> Peligroso... pero funciona!
> 
> GO ARIA!



Joder del 100 al 300 % eres un crack....

Una pregunta, las ordenes de compra que ejecutas, con ese volumen tan alto, se ejecutan bien en el dia, las fraccionas en varios dias, las haces con precio de mercado o limitadas es que mueves miles y miles de acciones y no se como se ejecutan esos volumenes.

Gracias!


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Lo apunto y te lo miro.......


A punto de tocar los 60.000,00€ en plusvalías en ARIA.... las voy a mantener... una pena que no comprara el resto de las 400.000acs a tiempo...


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Como buen profesional... suelo comprar en tramos de 10k 15k varios días ... o durante el día, las 220k ... las he comprado en un par de días... antes de la explosión... antes lo avise aquí!

Los MMs suelen comprar en tramos... para no hacer subir la acc.. o levantar sospechas en las posis... luego.... metEn la traca... como habrás visto en ARIA.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Ago 2009)

No he comprado ARIA aunque la sigo a diario, pero desde aquí me gustaría agradecerle a DP toda la información que pone siempre... y lo que es más importante, darla ANTES de que pase.

Es un placer tenerle en este hilo, gracias... 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Me gusta hacer nuevos millonarios.... con un simple gracias, me conformo!


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me gusta hacer nuevos millonarios.... con un simple gracias, me conformo!



Un puto crack :

Me uno a las gracias


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Comprendo que el riesgo es elevado... nadie se ha hecho millonario en la bolsa comprando 100acs. 

ONTY es otra de mis favoritas... cuando encuentre un buen punto de entrada... cargaremos!


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Ago 2009)

El 9220 del DJI ha servido de soporte en el intradía varias veces.
Ahora se le atraganta en la subida.
En la siguiente onda lo tanteará con más presión.En función de lo que haga,nos aclarará algunas cosillas.
Saludos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ago 2009)

Hola amigos.

Gracias DP por la recomendación, compré 3200 acciones a un cambio medio de 1,85 y ahora llevo unos 1000€ de plusvalías.

Me preocupan un poco las vertices, no sé si venderlas y acumular más airas...
 
He mirado la otra farma que recomendabas, ANESIVA, y me ha gustado mucho los grafos, tiene pinta de doblar en un plis plas, he pillado 8700 acciones a 0,22

Un saludo y grcias por los buenos consejos!


----------



## Hank Scorpio (18 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lo apunto y te lo miro.......
> 
> 
> A punto de tocar los 60.000,00€ en plusvalías en ARIA.... las voy a mantener... una pena que no comprara el resto de las 400.000acs a tiempo...



Entonces, ya no esperas una corrección en la subida de estos últimos días para cargar más?


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Ahí está el riesgo... tenía clara la subida de ARIA... pero no tan rápidamente,,, apenas me ha dado tiempo a cargar el resto de las 400.000acs previstas.

Puedo venderlas ahora y recomprar... esta semana vamos a corregir, seguro.

Pero quien me dice, que no tocará los 3.00USD esta semana?

Tampoco se acaba el mundo... me doy por satisfecho con las 220k.


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Ago 2009)

Luca, yo he puesto en compra 10 mil en 0.22, entrarán...

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca, yo he puesto en compra 10 mil en 0.22, entrarán...
> 
> Un saludo



Hola Wataru, yo pienso que si, ha bajado muy fuertemente, y ahora hace un canal en 0,21 0,23, pero estate muy atento que se pira a 0,40 en un tris tras...

Habeis comprado alguno coloniales?

Yo pillé 17.000 acciones a 0,167, cuando las he visto a 0,24 hoy las tenía que haber largado, se han pegado una buena leche, le tengo puesto un stop profit en 0,19 de todas maneras... a ver qué pasa mañana pero tenía pinta de barrido de stops.

Dicen que "vienen los indios" a comprarlo todo, ya saben, compren en el rumor, vendan en la noticia...

Pero vamos, que si vienen los indios, y las quieren a 1€, les doy mis 17.000 acciones encantado


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ago 2009)

Wataru ya están en 0,2208, te entran la orden seguro si no te ha entrado ya...


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Ago 2009)

Yo la bolsa española ni la sigo ...  .Ahora en verano tengo mucho curro hasta las 2 ... luego ya tranquilo, así que prefiero USA. Además el ibex había subido hasta el 50% de la caída de fibo... Usa solo el 38%...

Un saludo

Edito:

Puse 0.22 justos xd


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca, yo he puesto en compra 10 mil en 0.22, entrarán...
> 
> Un saludo



El gráfico es muy bonito y tiene una pinta guapa.
Es un chicharro de lo más especulativo. Mirando el gráfico diario del último año se puede ver cómo en 2 jornadas ha pasado de 0,09 a 1,5 :

A primeros de agosto ha marcado una vela de más del 50%.

Me gusta para especular por la cercania del soporte en 0,19.

En esta voy a cargar a paletadas.


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Ago 2009)

Ok ok... pero no me la subas xd que aún no he comprado yo.
Un saludo 




bertok dijo:


> El gráfico es muy bonito y tiene una pinta guapa.
> Es un chicharro de lo más especulativo. Mirando el gráfico diario del último año se puede ver cómo en 2 jornadas ha pasado de 0,09 a 1,5 :
> 
> A primeros de agosto ha marcado una vela de más del 50%.
> ...


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ok ok... pero no me la subas xd que aún no he comprado yo.
> Un saludo



Me acaba de recorrer un sudor frío por las bolas al leer la siguiente noticia de ANESIVIA:

We have an accumulated deficit of $322.8 million as of June 30, 2009. Additionally, we have used net cash of $9.4 million and $39.9 million to fund our operating activities for six months ended June 30, 2009, and 2008, respectively. All of which contributed to our ending cash and cash equivalent balance of approximately $920,000 at June 30, 2009. To date our operating losses have been funded primarily from outside sources of capital. 

We are pursuing financing opportunities in both the private and public debt as well as through strategic transactions and corporate partnerships. We have an established history of raising capital through these platforms, and we are actively pursuing our options. On January 20, 2009, we entered into the Investor Agreement where we agreed to sell and issue Investor Securities for a total principal amount of up to $7.0 million, subject to the terms and conditions set forth in the Investor Agreement. The Investor Securities are secured by a first priority security interest in all of the assets we own. We will pay interest at a continuously compounding rate of 7% percent per year. If we default under the Investor Agreement, we will pay interest at a continuously compounding rate of 14% per year. If a change of control event occurs as defined under the Investor Agreement, we will owe the Investors seven (7) times the amount of the outstanding principal amount of the Investor Securities, plus all accrued but unpaid interest. A sale of assets of the company under a bankruptcy, chapter 7 or chapter 11, will be a change of control event, as defined. As of July 20, 2009, we are obligated to pay the outstanding principal and accrued but unpaid interest at the request of a certain majority of the Investors, which has not been received by the Company. Under the terms of the Reinvestment Agreement and upon the close of the Merger, immediately following the redemption by the Company of all of the outstanding securities held by the Investors issued pursuant to the Securities Purchase Agreement at a redemption price in cash equal to 100% of the aggregate outstanding principal amount of and all accrued but unpaid returns on such securities being redeemed, each Investor, upon receipt of the redemption price for the securities, will reinvest the proceeds of such redemption by purchasing unregistered common stock of the Company at a fixed price of $0.30 per share. Under the terms and conditions set forth in the Investor Agreement, we received an initial $3.0 million on January 20, 2009, a second tranche of $2.0 million on March 3, 2009 and the final tranche of approximately $1.3 million on April 1, 2009 under the Investor Agreement. 

Voy a investigar un poco más antes de entrar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ago 2009)

No te preocupes, renegocia las condiciones y se va a 0,40 XD

Esta es para cotísimo plazo, yo he metido el dinero que llevo "ganado" en colonial y aria.


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Esas son para una semana como mucho... si va mal, la vendes y a otra cosa!


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2009)

El Stoxx ha hecho máximo diario en 2635 a solo un punto de los 2636 previstos, le he metido un último largo y le he sacado unos cuantos puntos más.

Pero a partir de ahora ya no estoy seguro de lo que pueda pasar, toca esperar a ver que hacen, el dinero que han empleado en hacerlo subir parece que aun no lo retiran pero están dando muestras de querer retirarlo, creo que aun quieren que llegue a 2637-39.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esas son para una semana como mucho... si va mal, la vendes y a otra cosa!



DP una cosa, sigues con las >V360 o las has largado? hoy ha sido muy feo tanto tiempo ese 0,37, parece que en la subasta le han quedido maquillar, pero mañana seguro que volvemos... tengo 9000 acciones, igual ese dinero en otra cosa...

Como te comento, no sé si venderlas y jugarmela con tus Farmas o mis operaciones de altísimo riesgo con colonial y ercros..


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2009)

Y siguiendo con los agradecimientos a DP:







We are not worthy! We are not worthy!


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

You are welcome!


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Las vertice360º si solo tienes 9000acs... largalas... hasta septiembre... no hay movimiento.

Yo, esperaría a un recorte en las ARIA para entrar de nuevo... pero alla tu... si entras ahora. 

Lleva verde desde el VIERNES... estos americanos son así de brutos!

En el momento que suelten noticias... subiremos a los 4.00USD.... la gente busca una nueva DNDN / VANDA / HGSI .... y nos ayuda a PUMP!


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Tengo unos 300k EUR en liquido.... preparados para entrar en alguna de mis favoritas.


----------



## Different (18 Ago 2009)

Buenas; Estoy buscando un broker y creo que voy a abrir una cuenta en interactivebrokers, ¿Les parece una buena idea?

Un saludo!


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2009)

Different dijo:


> Buenas; Estoy buscando un broker y creo que voy a abrir una cuenta en interactivebrokers, ¿Les parece una buena idea?
> 
> Un saludo!



Es el sitio donde yo me metería a operar, pero piden mucho dinero por delante y aun no me atrevo a meterme, pero como broker debe ser de lo mejorcito del mundo.


----------



## Different (18 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es el sitio donde yo me metería a operar, pero piden mucho dinero por delante y aun no me atrevo a meterme, pero como broker debe ser de lo mejorcito del mundo.




Yo dispongo para invertir de unso 300 euros mensuales, que es lo que ahorro pues solo tengo 21 años y estudio, para esta cantidad que broker cree usted que seria el mejor?


----------



## Hank Scorpio (18 Ago 2009)

Different dijo:


> Yo dispongo para invertir de unso 300 euros mensuales, que es lo que ahorro pues solo tengo 21 años y estudio, para esta cantidad que broker cree usted que seria el mejor?



La cuenta mínima son 10000$
3000$ con 21
http://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/accounts/fees/minimumDeposits.php?ib_entity=llc

Actividad: en tu caso 3$ en comisiones de forma mensual haz cálculos.


----------



## Different (18 Ago 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> La cuenta mínima son 10000$
> 3000$ con 21
> http://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/accounts/fees/minimumDeposits.php?ib_entity=llc
> 
> Actividad: en tu caso 3$ en comisiones de forma mensual haz cálculos.





Osea, que ni de coña puedo acceder alli, como mucho podria tener 1000 $ ahora mismo, entonces, cual estaria bien para mi, un pobre estudiante? jajaja


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Comprendo que el riesgo es elevado... nadie se ha hecho millonario en la bolsa comprando 100acs.
> 
> ONTY es otra de mis favoritas... cuando encuentre un buen punto de entrada... cargaremos!



Viendo el gráfico de ONTY, parece que hay riesgo a que cierre el hueco en 4,60USD.
Esta no la veo clara hasta que baje a cerrar dicho hueco 

Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

ONTY... se ha ido muy deprisa... lo mismo está ocurriendo con ARIA, ahora... cuando las manos fuertes quieran entrar... aprovecharán cualquier noticia para bajarla.

Ahora el "HYPE" en ARIA es muy fuerte... parece que cerraremos en 2.30USD.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (18 Ago 2009)

Different dijo:


> Osea, que ni de coña puedo acceder alli, como mucho podria tener 1000 $ ahora mismo, entonces, cual estaria bien para mi, un pobre estudiante? jajaja



Depende de varias cosas nacional, internacional, largo plazo, corto, etc.

Que sepas que con esa cantidad inicial sufrirás mucho sólo para cubrir comisiones,


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ONTY... se ha ido muy deprisa... lo mismo está ocurriendo con ARIA, ahora... cuando las manos fuertes quieran entrar... aprovecharán cualquier noticia para bajarla.
> 
> Ahora el "HYPE" en ARIA es muy fuerte... parece que cerraremos en 2.30USD.



¿donde es buen momento para cazar ARIA?. Podría ser interesante en las cercanías de los 2USD?
Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> ¿donde es buen momento para cazar ARIA?. Podría ser interesante en las cercanías de los 2USD?
> Saludos



Puede que incluso vuelva a 1,80 o más abajo por lo que te ha comentado DP de que las manos fuertes bajen la cotización para acumular.

Como no hay Stops con mi broker, si llega a 3€ las vendo, pero si se van a 5€ o 20€ pues como que pe pego un tiro


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Puede que incluso vuelva a 1,80 o más abajo por lo que te ha comentado DP de que las manos fuertes bajen la cotización para acumular.
> 
> Como no hay Stops con mi broker, si llega a 3€ las vendo, pero si se van a 5€ o 20€ pues como que pe pego un tiro



Más abajo de 1,80USD sería mal señal ....

In the waiting


----------



## Speculo (18 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es el sitio donde yo me metería a operar, pero piden mucho dinero por delante y aun no me atrevo a meterme, pero como broker debe ser de lo mejorcito del mundo.



Yo es su día tuve abierta una cuenta con ellos. Las comisiones son excelentes, es la mejor baza a su favor, pero tenían, a mi juicio, varios problemas:

- Cuenta en dólares. Creo que lo han cambiado. Dinero en vete a saber tú dónde y acogido al fondo de garantía de vete a saber tú quién. Creo recordar que en su día hice una transferencia a Suiza.
- Plataforma muy liosa. Todo es configurable. Yo había veces que no entendía nada.
- Contabilidad aún más liosa.
- Mucho dinero parado si no se está operando con él, aunque creo recordar que se podía configurar (%&%&&%!!) una operativa para la compra automática de deuda del saldo líquido de forma diaria.

IB se orienta sobre todo a la confección de productos sintéticos a partir de derivados. El que juegue con ese tipo de combinaciones, tiene una plataforma genial. El que se dedique a apretar el botón de vender y comprar y a poner un stop de vez en cuando, le sobra plataforma y broker por todos los sitios. 
No sé si seguirán teniendo cuenta demo o descarga de su software de operación, pero te recomiendo que lo pruebes antes de pensar siquiera en abrir una cuenta con ellos.

Edito: Observo que ahora sólo te piden un ingreso de 10.000$. Bueno, se ha mejorado en eso.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Ago 2009)

Aunque un poco tarde, me uno a dar las gracias a DP.
Algún día yo también "haré las américas" siguiendo sus consejos.


----------



## Different (18 Ago 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Depende de varias cosas nacional, internacional, largo plazo, corto, etc.
> 
> Que sepas que con esa cantidad inicial sufrirás mucho sólo para cubrir comisiones,





Es que no tengo mas, pero cada mes dispondre de 200 a 500 euros adicionales, lo que me interesa mas que nada es Mercado de Usa, Europa, y cortos.


Nada de largo plazo, etc..


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Ahora mismo hay un sentimiento muy fuerte con ARIA.... el 1er target es de 4.00USD ... la está recomendando a comprar, los analistas americanos.

BarclAys, tiene un target de 7.00USD... como les dé por ella... nos vamos a los 10.00USD de aquí a septiembre.

Solo tienen que estar dentro los MMs apropiados.... me tienta vender... pero hay que seguir los planes previstos.

Ten por seguro que hasta el día de los resultados del TRIAL -Mediados Septiembre- veremos pasar los 4.00USD de largo... solo es cuestión de no tocar el botón.

HEB... eso si q es un chicharro... llegó a tocar los 4.50USD hace unas semanas... yo la compré en 1.00usd y 0.87USD las vendí en 1.8xUSD ... luego siguieron subiendo... hasta ahora que han vuelto a los niveles de 1.9xUSD .... hay que saber vender a tiempo.... y eso q solo eran HEB... en ARIA hay + proyección a medio plazo... MERCK SUPPORTER, ETC.

GO ARIA!


----------



## Different (18 Ago 2009)

Entonces opto por Renta 4?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ago 2009)

Una pregunta DP, juegas con Opciones Put y Call ¿¿??

Con el volumen de acciones que manejas, practicamente puedes tumbar un valor en un día esrecho, por ejemplo con aria, compras PUT a 2,30 por ejemplo, las vender ahora todas, bajas el valor a 1,95 y vendes las PUT, cobrarias un buen dinero no?

Yo las estoy estudiando ahora...


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Eso es el juego de DRYSHIP... pero desde aquí no permiten -RT4- ... es muy lucrativo, de hecho, las calls creo que estaban a 2.40USD ... en yahoo hay un link.


----------



## Speculo (18 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Una pregunta DP, juegas con Opciones Put y Call ¿¿??
> 
> Con el volumen de acciones que manejas, practicamente puedes tumbar un valor en un día esrecho, por ejemplo con aria, compras PUT a 2,30 por ejemplo, las vender ahora todas, bajas el valor a 1,95 y vendes las PUT, cobrarias un buen dinero no?
> 
> Yo las estoy estudiando ahora...



Claro. Como que el creador de mercado no se iba a dar cuenta de lo que estás haciendo y no te va a liquidar las puts en cuanto se vea un atisbo de movimiento.
Aunque igual no se dan ni cuenta. Con lo liados que están...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ago 2009)

Yo creo que si DP pilla 100k de Put el market maker se hace caquita... porque la plusvalía que generaría sería cercana al órdago...

Creo que tenemos que montar un HF de verdad entre todos...


----------



## Different (18 Ago 2009)

Al final o me hago Interdin o WorldSpreads, que las comisiones son bastante mas bajas que renta 4


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Ago 2009)

Different dijo:


> Al final o me hago Interdin o WorldSpreads, que las comisiones son bastante mas bajas que renta 4



WorldSpreads no te lo recomiendo, a mí me robaron mucho dinero, no son trigo limpio.

Más que nada lo digo por si estás haciendo spam.


----------



## Speculo (18 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo creo que si DP pilla 100k de Put el market maker se hace caquita... porque la plusvalía que generaría sería cercana al órdago...
> 
> Creo que tenemos que montar un HF de verdad entre todos...



Por eso lo digo. No creo yo que dejen a nadie entrar en una operación de 100K en puts de un chicharro. O si le dejan entrar, luego no tendría liquidez para salir. O sí, vete tú a saber, ya he visto tantas cosas en esto de la bolsa, que me lo creo todo.


----------



## Speculo (18 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> WorldSpreads no te lo recomiendo, a mí me robaron mucho dinero, no son trigo limpio.
> 
> Más que nada lo digo por si estás haciendo spam.



Si, son de esos que dicen que "No cobramos comisiones" ¿Qué guay, verdad??


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Alguien me puede explicar por qué PRISA siempre recupera??? hoy subidita de +6,43% .... por esto ODIO el mercado español.


----------



## Different (18 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> WorldSpreads no te lo recomiendo, a mí me robaron mucho dinero, no son trigo limpio.
> 
> Más que nada lo digo por si estás haciendo spam.




Al final Interdin 


Mañana abro la cuenta, ahora me voy a estudiar derecho fiscal, hasta luego!


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Solo tienen que estar dentro los MMs apropiados.... me tienta vender... pero hay que seguir los planes previstos.
> 
> Ten por seguro que hasta el día de los resultados del TRIAL -Mediados Septiembre- veremos pasar los 4.00USD de largo... solo es cuestión de no tocar el botón.
> GO ARIA!



Perdón por la pregunta, ¿qué son los MMs apropiados?


----------



## eduenca (18 Ago 2009)

Precaución al elegir broker de CFDs


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Las agencias, como aquí las conocemos.. BSN, ETC.


----------



## Speculo (18 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Perdón por la pregunta, ¿qué son los MMs apropiados?



MMs...


----------



## Different (18 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Las agencias, como aquí las conocemos.. BSN, ETC.





Perdon, soy novato, intentare aprender lo mas rapido posible y muchas gracias de nuevo por los mensajes!!

Te debo una


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Las agencias, como aquí las conocemos.. BSN, ETC.



El etc es un poco largo... 


Página de listado de agencias




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Venga muchachos ... he puesto la orden de venta en ARIA a 2.28USD ya está bajando para poder comprar + barato.... ahora la quito. XD

Están acojonados estos americanos:


*300K sell at 2.28*  2 minutes ago  Looks like it scared some of us, now retracing..


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2009)

Que cabrón... 


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ago 2009)

JOder has vendido las acciones??? que me hundes el chiringo!!

Seguro que estás probando lo de las PUT XD


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Se están haciendo caquita...


MM's can drop this down faster than speedy gonzales with lots 100 shares.. 300,000 does matter!




Re: 300K sell at 2.28 3 minutes ago 

Dude, are you going to be able to sleep tonight?
Ouch!! LOL!!


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Son 72.000,00€ de plusv aprox.... no puedorrrr....... xd


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Son 72.000,00€ de plusv aprox.... no puedorrrr....... xd



Pff .. ve vendiendo xd No no me hagas caso... es que yo con esas plusvalías no podría pensar claramente .

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Que miedo... quien compre el paquete... le mando un TONUEL LIMITED EDITION, FIRMADO! xd

Now ARIA will head south, no one has enough brass balls to buy this at 2.28!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ago 2009)

DP nos puedes poner el foro donde sacas los comentarios de speedy gonzalez ?

Gracias.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ago 2009)

Si, me lo imaginaba, ahora se irá al guano la accion


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Sigo varios... thelist --- google groups... yahoo, otros.


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Que GUANOO.... NI O_O .... hemos subido +25% en tres días.... mis amigos los MMs americanos... me dicen que mañana van a meter el hachazo....


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que miedo... quien compre el paquete... le mando un TONUEL LIMITED EDITION, FIRMADO! xd
> 
> Now ARIA will head south, no one has enough brass balls to buy this at 2.28!!




Acuérdese de incluir a Nelson en el paquete buen hombre... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Na... yo decia que te pagaba un viajecito a los USA... para llevarles un detalle.... te metes en la maleta al Nelson. 

Ha causado efecto la orden.... quiero comprar +... los 2.50USD para esta semana, están confirmados.


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Como me gusta... como mande al ANSAR verán...

*OMG. ARIA keeps ATTACKING, not giving up.*  1 minute ago  $2.30+ close, man~~~


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Na... yo decia que te pagaba un viajecito a los USA... para llevarles un detalle.... te metes en la maleta al Nelson.
> 
> Ha causado efecto la orden.... quiero comprar +... los 2.50USD para esta semana, están confirmados.



OK, quiero comprar varios productos made in USA... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

En clase Business, como siempre D J.?


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2009)

Por supuesto, no me gusta encoger las piernas cuando vuelo... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2009)

Por cierto...


A ver si aparece esa mano invertida al cierre o mañana el botas me va a regalar la bandera que tiene por costumbre... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Ya podemos comprar algunas ARIAs a 2.20USD ....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Ago 2009)

Vaya! yo calculaba llegar a 993 y por ahora hemos tocado los 991,75... habrá que esperar al AH... Tonuel, creo que mañana será un buen día... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vaya! yo calculaba llegar a 993 y por ahora hemos tocado los 991,75... habrá que esperar al AH... Tonuel,* creo que mañana será un buen día... *




Yo también... sin stop y a por todas... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

De la lista de esta mañana:

Inspire Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Desde q he cancelado la orden de venta... estamos recuperando.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Ago 2009)

Felicidades DP!
Es usted el puto amo,de lo mejorcito del hilo por no decir lo mejor,como decia otro forero indica claramente sus entradas para que otros forereros sigan la recomendación si les interesa.
Yo ya ando un poco quemado,de que me esquilmaron los cortos ahora me la meten con Volkswagen en largo....creo que estoy gafado donde meto la pasta enseguida la dilapido jajajaja.
Creo que voy a atacar el mercado chicharril usa como ultimo resorte,vamos tonuel a hacernos las americas jajajaja

PD: Que broker usasis para operar con acciones usa? Cdfs? Acciones normales?


----------



## Kujire (18 Ago 2009)

DP no me seas malo ....que ya se estaban haciendo cakita!

ále, ya sonó la campana... pueden respirar.....o no...ahora la dejan en mis manos


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Acciones normales y RT4, no te hacen trampas con los cambios de divisas.... formales y muy serviciales a todas las peticiones.

No he comprado + ARIAs de momento.. tengo previsto otro bloque de 180k cuando el mercado lo permita, en mi cabeza rondan las 400k.


----------



## donpepito (18 Ago 2009)

Me marcho a tomar una copa... nos leemos.... KUJIRE se queda en el AH para seguir dando! 

Saludos
DP!


----------



## Kujire (18 Ago 2009)

ARIA te la veo muy alcista DP, no sé si te vas a poder meter esta semana:... todo sea que juguemos un poco con ella, será por papel


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2009)

Por lo que veo Aria sube cuando los índices corrigen, la compran por ser una farma y ser prometedora, tal como ha terminado hoy el S&P mañana debería seguir subiendo, pero yo me apearía si los índices vuelven a retomar las alzas.

Mañana creo que vamos a revisitar los mínimos de hoy, a partir de ahí ya veremos que ocurre, la soltada a última hora en el S&P ha sido importante.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Acciones normales y RT4, no te hacen trampas con los cambios de divisas.... formales y muy serviciales a todas las peticiones.
> 
> No he comprado + ARIAs de momento.. tengo previsto otro bloque de 180k cuando el mercado lo permita, en mi cabeza rondan las 400k.



: 400k en un pepino usa.... eso es que ha estudiado bien la situacion... mi broker me pide un papel firmado para operar con valores usa, las farmas estan bien para meterse largo...


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Ago 2009)

H.Lecter, no te reconocía, estrenas avatar...


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Por lo que veo Aria sube cuando los índices corrigen, la compran por ser una farma y ser prometedora, tal como ha terminado hoy el S&P mañana debería seguir subiendo, pero yo me apearía si los índices vuelven a retomar las alzas.
> 
> Mañana creo que vamos a revisitar los mínimos de hoy, a partir de ahí ya veremos que ocurre, la soltada a última hora en el S&P ha sido importante.



Coincido contigo en que si los índices siguen subiendo, hay que salir echando patas.

Creo que en las primeras horas lo pueden llevar hasta los 2660 y luego soltar papelón. Pillando gacelas para variar.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> H.Lecter, no te reconocía, estrenas avatar...



Si,menudo coñazo hasta que reduci la imagen...las ruinas del hombre, juego,mujeres y alcohol


----------



## Different (18 Ago 2009)

En interdin puedo hacerme con ARIA?


Gracias


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Ago 2009)

Different dijo:


> En interdin puedo hacerme con ARIA?
> 
> 
> Gracias



Interdin no tiene acciones de indices usa,solo de España y desde hace unos dias del eurostocxx50


----------



## Efren (18 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Desde q he cancelado la orden de venta... estamos recuperando.



En el AH están bajando, no los asustes de esa manera


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2009)

Efren dijo:


> En el AH están bajando, no los asustes de esa manera



Yo la veo subiendo en el AH hasta los 2,26 USD. Parece que tiene un petardo en el culo


----------



## Different (18 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Interdin no tiene acciones de indices usa,solo de España y desde hace unos dias del eurostocxx50





Entonces, ¿Abro una cuenta en renta 4? Quiero informarme de todo un poco y aprender


----------



## Efren (18 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Yo la veo subiendo en el AH hasta los 2,26 USD. Parece que tiene un petardo en el culo



Yo también lo he visto hace un rato, pero al volver a mirar he visto esto






2.23
+0.14 (6.70%)
After Hours: 2.21 -0.02 (-0.95%)
Aug 18, 4:52PM EDT


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2009)

Efren dijo:


> Yo también lo he visto hace un rato, pero al volver a mirar he visto esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿donde lo miras?


----------



## Different (18 Ago 2009)

Y comprar acciones el dia antes al pago de dividendos? Vale, seguramente me digais que los dias previos la accion descuenta el dividendo, entonces unos dias antes puedes ponerte corto en empresas que vayan a pagar dividendo no?


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2009)

Different dijo:


> Y comprar acciones el dia antes al pago de dividendos? Vale, seguramente me digais que los dias previos la accion descuenta el dividendo, entonces unos dias antes puedes ponerte corto en empresas que vayan a pagar dividendo no?



Lo estuve analizando hace unos años en diversas acciones del EuroStock y te vas a encontrar de todo (unas que sí y otras que no)


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Os dejo un link con el AH de ARIA OFICIAL:

Una gacelilla a vendido 100k a 2.247USD... ahora está en 2.26USD

ARIAD Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (ARIA) After Hours Trading


----------



## pyn (19 Ago 2009)

Buenos dias,
tengo una pregunta para ustedes, si te quedas con una posición abierta al cierre de los mercados ¿puedes cerrarla en la preapertura? si es así ¿cómo?


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2009)

A los buenos días!



pyn dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> tengo una pregunta para ustedes, si te quedas con una posición abierta al cierre de los mercados ¿puedes cerrarla en la preapertura? si es así ¿cómo?



En principio se puede poner una orden limitada, pero no suelen cogerlas, tal vez si la pones a mercado si que se ejecutará.


----------



## pyn (19 Ago 2009)

Apertura con gap a la baja, con pérdidas de más del 1,5%. Como líder OHL que creo que le está quitando a GAM el título de chicharro mayor del reino lleva 3 días clavando haciendo el mismo pull-back 17,40-18,30, eso sí, si pierde el soporte de los 17,35 no tiene nada cerca hasta los 16,80, voy a seguir estudiándolo.


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Buenos días.

OHL... es una de las acc m+a+s manipuladas -presuntamente- del mc... prestaron titulos para tumbarla y comprar -autocartera- le llaman. 

Luego, dejarla subir en vertical hasta estos niveles de locura.... x2 desde los 6.2xEUR de marzo.... seguro que la familia y amigos de V. le estarán agradecidos de por vida.


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

Voy a lavarme la cara... creo que lo que estoy viendo no es cierto... :o




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

El propio botas bajando su cotización... ver para creer... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Hay que generar pluvs.... en ambos casos .


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay que generar pluvs.... en ambos casos .



A ver hasta donde nos lleva esta ola... digo onda... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Recuerda que las grandes OLAS ... solo están en el mercado USA..... aquí aburre invertir para +2,00% ... ahora están jugando con las bajadas.


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Recuerda que las grandes OLAS ... solo están en el mercado USA..... aquí aburre invertir para +2,00% ... ahora están jugando con las bajadas.



Para eso está el apalancamiento con CFDs DP... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Ya sabes q los CFDs tienen mucho riesgo... solo tienes que leerte el contrato .... aquí solo han doblado o triplicado su cot desde marzo... los amigos.

SAN - BBVA - OHL - SACYR - PRISA - TRE - ABENGOA - CINTRA - TELECINCO


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya sabes q los CFDs tienen mucho riesgo... solo tienes que leerte el contrato .... aquí solo han doblado o triplicado su cot desde marzo... los amigos.
> 
> SAN - BBVA - OHL - SACYR - PRISA - TRE - ABENGOA - CINTRA - TELECINCO



Para ponerse corto no hay otra, no firmé el contrato de derivados en su momento... :o


Por cierto...

Buena lista para cuando llegue el gran dia... :



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ago 2009)

Al final fuera de COL y ECR con 100€ de ganancias, están muy peligrosas, ya me he arriesgado bastante.

DP al final cancelaste la orden de venta? el AH parece que terminó calentito no?

Yo ahora tengo un dilema, me voy de vacaciones el 21 hasta el 28 no vuelvo...

No sé si vender el jueves, y poner una orden de compra gorda limitada a 1,90 y olvidarme, o quedarme comprado con las 3200 acciones que tengo...

Podría cargar con 5k más... algun consejo?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Para ponerse corto no hay otra, no firmé el contrato de derivados en su momento... :o
> 
> 
> Por cierto...
> ...



La lista es buena si... creo que si se va todo al guano la combinación farma americana + CFD de la lista es de lo mas recomendable


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Solo enseñé el "paquete" y algunos vendieron a 2.20USD... luego quité la orden... solo queria ver el efecto. 

Hay mucha presión alcista en ARIA.... lo dificil es saber si recortará o seguirá subiendo hasta los 3.00USD sin pausa.

Lo mismo vendemos y no podemos recomprar de nuevo.... o vuelve a los 2.00USD.

Sigo afirmando que los 4.00USD / 6.00USD los vamos a ver... si continua este volumen.

Bajar del tren en marcha? noooooo!!!! XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Solo enseñé el "paquete" y algunos vendieron a 2.20USD... luego quité la orden... solo queria ver el efecto.
> 
> Hay mucha presión alcista en ARIA.... lo dificil es saber si recortará o seguirá subiendo hasta los 3.00USD sin pausa.
> 
> ...



Claro pero arrearle por ejemplo 11k que tengo disponibles... lo veo muy arriesgado... se me baja a 1,75 y me pegan un buen palo y me quedo sin liquidez para meterle CFD al Botas...

Mi plan es acumular Ariad y estudiar valores para ponerme Corto, tengo estudiado ITX BBVA y SAN... si vendo las Ariad hoy pues pillo un 30% de plusvalía si sube a 2,30 que casi seguro que si,y ya acumular a esos niveles me la juego bastante, si pillo otras 3200 acciones ya tengo un cambio medio de 2,075, si se pira para 3€ la operación es cojonuda porque ya pillo casi 6400 $ de plusvalía pero... acongoja un poco...


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Si vas a por las plusv rápidas... vende ahora... un 30% no lo haces todos los días... si te has propuesto un objetivo de salida, siguelo!


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

A ver si vamos rompiendo niveles que me impaciento... :



Saludos


----------



## Africano (19 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Para ponerse corto no hay otra, no firmé el contrato de derivados en su momento... :o
> 
> 
> Por cierto...
> ...



Perdón si peco de ignorante, pero existe un etf inverso en renta 4 sobre el ibex35 sin necesidad de firmar derivados.
Es en lo que ando yo ahora (bueno hasta que me entre la orden que con el bajón de hoy se ha puesto por las nubes) ¿Que opinais?

Lyxor ETF


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ago 2009)

Me esta dejando Volkswagen el culo como un mandril,vaya caña que le estan dando,yo creo que se estan vengando todos los cortos de la que le hicieron hace un año cuando se disparo la cot.... creo que voy a vender y asumir perdidas


----------



## Efren (19 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> ¿donde lo miras?



Justo debajo de la cotización, aunque el link que ha puesto DP es mucho mejor


----------



## Different (19 Ago 2009)

Entonces es viable comprar acciones 2 o 3 dias antes del pago de dividendo? Alguien lo ha hecho, y si suelen bajar, entonces es mas viable ponerse a corto en esas acciones 2 o 3 dias antes?

Espero impaciente su respuesta, muchas gracias


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ago 2009)

Otra cosa es que soy casi incapaz de abrir un corto,solo de pensarlo me pongo malo con todo lo que me han zumbado con los cortos... a alguien mas le pasa?
Solo me atrevo con el pop y poco mas...cuando antes atizaba a diestro y siniestro.


----------



## Efren (19 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que GUANOO.... NI O_O .... hemos subido +25% en tres días.... mis amigos los MMs americanos... me dicen que mañana van a meter el hachazo....



En HGSI apenas hubieron hachazos y fueron pequeños, vale la pena esperar a que haya alguno para entrar? porque vuelvo a tener algo de dinero y no se si meter más dinero en ARIA o comprar acciones de otra.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ago 2009)

Different dijo:


> Entonces es viable comprar acciones 2 o 3 dias antes del pago de dividendo? Alguien lo ha hecho, y si suelen bajar, entonces es mas viable ponerse a corto en esas acciones 2 o 3 dias antes?
> 
> Espero impaciente su respuesta, muchas gracias



Eso depende de cada titulo,hay veces que tumban la cot antes del dividendo y justo cuando lo dan se ponen a comprar como locos.... esto ultimo es lo que suelo ver ultimamente en los titulos que sigo...pero ahora no es temporada de dividendos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ago 2009)

Different dijo:


> Entonces es viable comprar acciones 2 o 3 dias antes del pago de dividendo? Alguien lo ha hecho, y si suelen bajar, entonces es mas viable ponerse a corto en esas acciones 2 o 3 dias antes?
> 
> Espero impaciente su respuesta, muchas gracias



Hola amigo.

Yo lo hice con TEC TEF y TL5 y subió antes del dividendo y después también pero no es lo normal.

Lo mejor es si el valor tiene tendencia a la baja en la grafica a 5 días pillar 2 semanas antes del DIV y 2 días antes vender el valor, así sueles pillar el % que suponga sobre la cotización el dividendo.

Pero no te engañes, es una trampa para gacelas.


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

Africano dijo:


> Perdón si peco de ignorante, pero existe un etf inverso en renta 4 sobre el ibex35 sin necesidad de firmar derivados.
> Es en lo que ando yo ahora (bueno hasta que me entre la orden que con el bajón de hoy se ha puesto por las nubes) ¿Que opinais?
> 
> Lyxor ETF





Los ETFs son de pobres... :o


Por cierto... he pedido los contratos de derivados en R4... 




Saludos


----------



## Speculo (19 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Otra cosa es que soy casi incapaz de abrir un corto,solo de pensarlo me pongo malo con todo lo que me han zumbado con los cortos... a alguien mas le pasa?
> Solo me atrevo con el pop y poco mas...cuando antes atizaba a diestro y siniestro.



Eso es que la pasta que has perdido es importante.

A mí me pasó hace ya muchos años, la primera vez que perdí dinero en serio. A partir de ahí, limitas las pérdidas y haces una gestión de capital más efectiva, lo que a la larga es lo único que te va a hacer ganar dinero. O al menos te impedirá perderlo.

Las hostias, si cuando terminan te dejan vivo, suelen ser aconsejables.


----------



## Different (19 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Eso depende de cada titulo,hay veces que tumban la cot antes del dividendo y justo cuando lo dan se ponen a comprar como locos.... esto ultimo es lo que suelo ver ultimamente en los titulos que sigo...pero ahora no es temporada de dividendos.




Entonces esta estrategia podia funcionar; 3 o 4 dias antes del pago de dividendos me pongo corto, y justo el dia antes del pago de dividendos me pongo largo....

Si gano el 70 % de las veces seria ideal, y en parte las posibles perdidas las podria compensar con el dividendo no?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ago 2009)

Efren dijo:


> En HGSI apenas hubieron hachazos y fueron pequeños, vale la pena esperar a que haya alguno para entrar? porque vuelvo a tener algo de dinero y no se si meter más dinero en ARIA o comprar acciones de otra.



Yo estoy igual que tu, quiero pillar otras 3200 y me sale un cambio medio de 2,05 si se va a 3,00 $ vendo todo y espero a una corrección para volver a entrar ya con 20k


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Otra cosa es que soy casi incapaz de abrir un corto,solo de pensarlo me pongo malo con todo lo que me han zumbado con los cortos... a alguien mas le pasa?
> Solo me atrevo con el pop y poco mas...cuando antes atizaba a diestro y siniestro.



Vente pa Madrid... tengo un amigo que reparte papelitos... 



Saludos


----------



## Africano (19 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Los ETFs son de pobres... :o
> 
> 
> Por cierto... he pedido los contratos de derivados en R4...
> ...



Explícate un poco hombre!!


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Eso es que la pasta que has perdido es importante.
> 
> A mí me pasó hace ya muchos años, la primera vez que perdí dinero en serio. A partir de ahí, limitas las pérdidas y haces una gestión de capital más efectiva, lo que a la larga es lo único que te va a hacer ganar dinero. O al menos te impedirá perderlo.
> 
> Las hostias, si cuando terminan te dejan vivo, suelen ser aconsejables.



Se me olvidó poner el stop... ahora vuelvo... 


a 9,95 lo tengo... espero que no me lo vuelen...


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ago 2009)

Different dijo:


> Entonces esta estrategia podia funcionar; 3 o 4 dias antes del pago de dividendos me pongo corto, y justo el dia antes del pago de dividendos me pongo largo....
> 
> Si gano el 70 % de las veces seria ideal, y en parte las posibles perdidas las podria compensar con el dividendo no?



Mejor compra arias que hoy se irán a 2,35, ganas 0,12 por acción, un 5% en un día y no te lies con los dividendos que cuando toque volver a darlos el Ibex se va a ir al guano.


----------



## Different (19 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mejor compra arias que hoy se irán a 2,35, ganas 0,12 por acción, un 5% en un día y no te lies con los dividendos que cuando toque volver a darlos el Ibex se va a ir al guano.




El problema es que solo dispongo de 600 euros para invertir, tengo 21 años, y solo soy capaz de ahorrar unos 300 euros al mes, ya que trabajo... y por comprar en usa las comisiones son carisimas e interdin no me deja comprar en usa


----------



## Efren (19 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo estoy igual que tu, quiero pillar otras 3200 y me sale un cambio medio de 2,05 si se va a 3,00 $ vendo todo y espero a una corrección para volver a entrar ya con 20k



Lo malo es que no llegue esa corrección, si no veo nada raro las que tengo no las vendo hasta septiembre.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ago 2009)

Different dijo:


> El problema es que solo dispongo de 600 euros para invertir, tengo 21 años, y solo soy capaz de ahorrar unos 300 euros al mes, ya que trabajo... y por comprar en usa las comisiones son carisimas e interdin no me deja comprar en usa



Con R4 son 15 € las comisiones, pero supongo que ya tienes broker.

Si tienes 600€ no te merece la pena jugar con los dividendos, hazte a la idea de que los puedes perder al 100% y opera muy especulativamente.

Hoy puedes hacer un intradía con Befesa si quieres, o con Prim y pillas un 3% mas o menos pero son 18€ que después de comisiones se te queda en nada...

Para operar minimamente entre 2000 y 3000€ es lo suyo y óptimamente entre 6k y 10k € para minimizar comisiones.

Mejor espera a ahorrar 1000€ al menos, si no, no te merece la pena con las comisiones.

Yo tmb he sido estudiante y te entiendo, y no es que yo sea muy mayor, tengo 28.

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

HSGI... subió desde los 2.10USD a los 3.xx en unos días... luego se fue a los 4.xx ... volviendo a los 2.10USD ... luego se disparó a los pocos días.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ago 2009)

En el broker naranja de ing direct tienen acciones usa,pero del nasdaq 100 no veo a ariad farma.
Las comisiones que cobran son las siguientes:
sobre efectivo 15$+0,25% no cobran corretaje ni custodia.
El sistema de ing es el de renta4


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

Africano dijo:


> Explícate un poco hombre!!




Para más información consulte a un asesor financiero..., le puedo enviar factura si quiere... 



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ago 2009)

Efren dijo:


> Lo malo es que no llegue esa corrección, si no veo nada raro las que tengo no las vendo hasta septiembre.



Claro, yo tengo margen de un -10% hasta los 2,05, lo malo es que baje más...:

DP me ha picado mucho con sus olas de plusvalías, yo tmb quiero conquistar el Nasdaq!!!

GO ARIA X4 IS COMING SOON!!!  (Mis ganas, wishfullthinking) (DP mode on)

Ánimo wapisimo!! (XD) (Facilisimo mode on)


----------



## Africano (19 Ago 2009)

el que tiene padrino se bautiza... en fin, me quedo pobre e ignorante


----------



## chollero (19 Ago 2009)

Different dijo:


> El problema es que solo dispongo de 600 euros para invertir, tengo 21 años, y solo soy capaz de ahorrar unos 300 euros al mes, ya que trabajo... y por comprar en usa las comisiones son carisimas e interdin no me deja comprar en usa



con 21 años no deberias aficionarte a los juegos de azar


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

Africano dijo:


> el que tiene padrino se bautiza... en fin, me quedo pobre e ignorante



La verdad es que de los ETFs no tengo mucha idea porque ni tan siquiera me he leido de que van... 

Pero como casi nadie opera con ellos... pues ahí se quedan...



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

Lo huelo chavales, ahora si que traspasamos la raya... :



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> HSGI... subió desde los 2.10USD a los 3.xx en unos días... luego se fue a los 4.xx ... volviendo a los 2.10USD ... luego se disparó a los pocos días.



Gracias DP, mirare la grafica por si se parece.


----------



## Africano (19 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> La verdad es que de los ETFs no tengo mucha idea porque ni tan siquiera me he leido de que van...
> 
> Pero como casi nadie opera con ellos... pues ahí se quedan...
> 
> ...



Es una mezcla entre un fondo y una acción. Hasta hace nada no había en España, el que te decía es inverso al ibex y lo han creado hace un mes. Te lo digo porque como apuestas siempre por el guano...


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Esta la voy siguiendo desde hace semanas... tiene un farmaco a punto de aprobarse.... finales de año aprox.

PILL -OBESIDAD siempre hay clientes a probarlo todo....... con mejor expectactiva que OREX... puede ser interesante:

Arena Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

Africano dijo:


> Es una mezcla entre un fondo y una acción. Hasta hace nada no había en España, el que te decía es inverso al ibex y lo han creado hace un mes. Te lo digo porque como apuestas siempre por el guano...




No me atrae... mejor los derivados y los CFDs... 


Saludos


----------



## sapito (19 Ago 2009)

Africano dijo:


> Es una mezcla entre un fondo y una acción. Hasta hace nada no había en España, el que te decía es inverso al ibex y lo han creado hace un mes. Te lo digo porque como apuestas siempre por el guano...



sería un detalle que alguien nos ilustrara. Yo estouve mirando lo de los ETF y me pareció que no replicaban el indice con total exactitud, si no que estba más suavizado...


----------



## Different (19 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Con R4 son 15 € las comisiones, pero supongo que ya tienes broker.
> 
> Si tienes 600€ no te merece la pena jugar con los dividendos, hazte a la idea de que los puedes perder al 100% y opera muy especulativamente.
> 
> ...



Para finales del mes que viene ya tendre unos 1000 euros, el problema es que me cuesta conseguir cash, ahorrar mas de 300 euros al mes se me hace dificil. Pero este mes con examenes y tal no estoy gastando una mierda asi que tranquilamente puedo ahorrar 400/500 euros, ademas cuando acabe los examenes, a principios de septiembre comenzare con mis 3 negocios online que segun mis estimaciones, me podrian aportar entre 600 a 2000 euros dependiendo del mes.

Estos 3 negocios se basan; 

-1; Seguros; comercializo todo tipos de seguros mas barato que cualquier poliza actual y en las mismas condiciones, especialmente seguros del hogar.

-2 Ventas online; Principalmente tecnologia a precios muy competitivos, televisiones LCD, portatiles, etc.. 

-3; Aprovechandome de las casas de apuesta, , es decir sin arriesgar un duro ganar dinero; esto ya lo lleve a cabo durante abril, mayo y junio y me saque unos 200-300 euros/mes.


Tambien habia pensado en alquilar 2 de mis 3 habitaciones de mi piso por noche y dia, porque vivo en un piso a 2 minutos de la sagrada familia y creo que de cara a turistas que se queiran quedar 3 o 4 dias estaria muy bien; Cobrarles 35-40 euros/noche por la habitacion con cama de matrimonio y luego la habitacion pequeña tiene 2 literas, cobrar 15 euros/persona y noche, asi me podria sacar unas pelas mas, os parece buena idea? Puedo tener algun problema legal por hacer esto? Se puede quejar la comunidad de vecinos?


Necesito Cash, pero ahora estoy muy liado con los examenes :S, asi que hasta el 31 no vuelvo a estar "disponible", mi principal problema es que no quiero que mi familia se gaste tanto dinero en mi, y quiero dejar de depender dentro de lo posible economicamente de ellos.

Todo el dinero que ahorre lo quiero ir inviertiendo en productos financieros...


Bueno, gracias por leer el tocho.


----------



## eduenca (19 Ago 2009)

sapito dijo:


> sería un detalle que alguien nos ilustrara. Yo estouve mirando lo de los ETF y me pareció que no replicaban el indice con total exactitud, si no que estba más suavizado...




El curioso comportamiento de los ETF

Acertar con la tendencia y perder


----------



## Efren (19 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> HSGI... subió desde los 2.10USD a los 3.xx en unos días... luego se fue a los 4.xx ... volviendo a los 2.10USD ... luego se disparó a los pocos días.



Mirando en google finance sólo veo que hubiera llegado a 3.19$ el 11 de junio y bajó hasta los 2.37$ el 17 de junio :


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Me refiero a precios intradía... cuando estaba vigilando la cot.... no he mirado la tabla con precio cierre sesión.


----------



## Africano (19 Ago 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> El curioso comportamiento de los ETF
> 
> Acertar con la tendencia y perder



El blog es tuyo!!!
gracias.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ago 2009)

Orden de Compra 3200 Arias limitada a 2,24.

Creo que crecerá hasta 2,80 maximo y corregirá entonces.

Si corrige hasta 2,10 venderé para por lo menos salir con 200€....

Mi idea es verder a 2,65 si llega.

Me salgo con 2600€ si pasa eso, no está mal....

Luego si baja a 1,90, pillo 20k €


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Hay que ser prudente... HGSI... estaba dormida y el día 20 de Julio con la publicación de los estudios del TRIAL... despertó y ha seguido aumentando su valor en BOLSA, desde los 2.00USD de media de mayo a los +15.xxUSD que cotiza hoy.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay que ser prudente... HGSI... estaba dormida y el día 20 de Julio con la publicación de los estudios del TRIAL... despertó y ha seguido aumentando su valor en BOLSA, desde los 2.00USD de media de mayo a los +15.xxUSD que cotiza hoy.



Pues nada, me and my brassed balls que se va a 4€...

Mirando los grafos si no pasa nada extraordinario (ni bueno ni malo) corregirá en 2,80, lo ha hecho ya un par de veces antes no DP?

Igual ni me entra la orden de compra, supongo que abrirá a 2,28...


----------



## sapito (19 Ago 2009)

Different dijo:


> -3; Aprovechandome de las casas de apuesta, , es decir sin arriesgar un duro ganar dinero; esto ya lo lleve a cabo durante abril, mayo y junio y me saque unos 200-300 euros/mes.



Cuenta un poc más de esto, porfa.


----------



## eduenca (19 Ago 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Cuenta un poc más de esto, porfa.



Supongo que será por arbitraje de apuestas deportivas, actividad que tiene más peligro que un mono con una caja de bombas.

Además de que tienes que tener cierto monto depositado en cada casa de apuestas, las cuales no merecen mucha confianza como depositarias.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ago 2009)

Volkswagen a 139... y me quejaba de gamesa....


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Hoy el PM... parece poco animado... además hoy abrirá rojo el mercado USA.


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Volkswagen a 139... y me quejaba de gamesa....



que raro, algo tiene que estar cociéndose... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Una ampliación de capital... está claro! XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Una ampliación de capital... está claro! XD



STOCKS NEWS EUROPE-VW down on Qatar purchase price report | Markets | Market Movers | Reuters

Antes compre mas para diluir la media,es que no aprendooooooooooo!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ago 2009)

Buenos días / tardes (para mi mediodía que estoy comiendo).

IBEX rojo pasión, alguno estará alegrandose. Parece que el día de hoy ya no puede mejorar, como mucho empeorar de la mano de los usanos.

Guano is here...


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

oPSSS... pero una ampliación estaba prevista.... como sigan .. la dejan por debajo de los 100€ .. por qué te has metido ahora en VOW?

Alguna señal? no las vendas.... si la perdida es cuantiosa.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Antes compre mas para diluir la media,es que no aprendooooooooooo!!!




Cambia el avatar, quita a la chica y pon la bolsa.

Ah, que no, que ya están los dados, que para el caso, es lo mismo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> oPSSS... pero una ampliación estaba prevista.... como sigan .. la dejan por debajo de los 100€ .. por qué te has metido ahora en VOW?
> 
> Alguna señal? no las vendas.... si la perdida es cuantiosa.



Me meti por la compra de Porsche...pero me salio rana,la que se llevo el gato al agua fue la casa de Stuttgart,me han follado vivo, tenia 20 a 225 y coji 100 mas a 150,ahora solte las 20 a 141 paso de perder mas,las 100 ultimas las aguantare...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cambia el avatar, quita a la chica y pon la bolsa.
> 
> Ah, que no, que ya están los dados, que para el caso, es lo mismo.



Jajajaja en el fondo somos unos ludopatas


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Santander, el segundo banco del mundo que más ganó en el semestre - Cotizalia.com




Esas son las noticias que quiero leer... hoy se la pega... otra vez... :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Ago 2009)

Buenas Tardes ^__^!

Ahora mismo en bolsa tengo 1/4 de mi cartera. Osea que estoy muuy tranquilo, si baja a los 950 el Sp... compraré otro cuarto... y si baja a los 900 igual xd por ahora ese es mi simple plan.

Un saludo...

Ayer no me entraron a 0.22 las ANSV ... y ya visto lo visto... seguiré esperando.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

He comprado algunas ARIAs a 2.15USD.. me han entrado pocas 7400acs de 30k


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Ya han entrado... 250.000acs de ARIA.... en cartera... si bajan.. compraré +.


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Creo que estamos asistiendo a un cambio de tendencia:

- Mientras esta mañana caía el Stoxx los leoncios han acumulado como salvajes, especialmente en mínimos, los niveles de dinero señalan que nos iremos al 2675-2710.
- Ayer y anteayer también acumularon pero menos, aunque lo hicieron muy sigilosamente (no se notó mucho en el intradía) y en la zona de mínimos.
- Hoy hemos hecho un doble suelo, si resiste al cierre sería una muy buena señal.
- Mañana hay luna nueva.
- El nivel de 2600 está resistiendo todas las embestidas a la baja y resiste como un jábato, siempre recupera y además con volumen.
- Aria está bajando en el AH.
- Tengo objetivos por abajo que ya deberían haberse cumplido.

Pues por todas estas razones creo que estamos asistiendo a un cambio radical de tendencia hacia arriba, lo que más me llama la atención hoy es la acumulación salvaje que han hecho esta mañana.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ago 2009)

Parace que Vow remonta el vuelo,esta subiendo hasta 146... tiene que subir cuando se cierren los cortos... Tunu metete huelo las plusvalias...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ago 2009)

Jarl, yo he comprado 3200 acciones a 2,17 al final... nos la vamos a meter ¿¿??

Tengo cambio medio a 2,015.... Hasta 2,05 aguanto, si no... vendo


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Ya sabes q cuando los tiburones huelen la sangre.. vienen.... ARIA es muy apetitosa... están comprando a bajo precio.

Es normal en esta clase de accs, un riesgo asumible. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ago 2009)

Wataru ya han bajado hasta 0,20 te ha entrado la orden fijo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ago 2009)

Pufff 2,10 hoy toca Guano con Aria.. vaya cagada comprar las 3200....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ago 2009)

Yo acabo de mandar la carta con los datos para operarar con acc usa que me pide mi broker,cuando me activen la cuenta se va a cagar la perra por las patas abajo,Aria esperaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Otras 10k de ARIA me han entrado a 2.10USD


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wataru ya han bajado hasta 0,20 te ha entrado la orden fijo...



No Luca, la orden la dejé ayer hasta el cierre y justo cerro en 0.22 pero no me entró.

Un saludo


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2009)

Different dijo:


> Entonces es viable comprar acciones 2 o 3 dias antes del pago de dividendo? Alguien lo ha hecho, y si suelen bajar, entonces es mas viable ponerse a corto en esas acciones 2 o 3 dias antes?
> 
> Espero impaciente su respuesta, muchas gracias



Yo no lo haría porque no he observado un patrón común. Si es habitual que en acciones con un evento de dividendo gordo (ej Deut. Telekom) alrededor de 1 mes antes de dar el dividendo, suben el valor. Pero como te digo es bastante arriesgado.


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Eso es que la pasta que has perdido es importante.
> 
> A mí me pasó hace ya muchos años, la primera vez que perdí dinero en serio. A partir de ahí, limitas las pérdidas y haces una gestión de capital más efectiva, lo que a la larga es lo único que te va a hacer ganar dinero. O al menos te impedirá perderlo.
> 
> Las hostias, si cuando terminan te dejan vivo, suelen ser aconsejables.



Es cierto, cuando realmente se aprende es cuando te dan de hostias. Mientras más duelan, más prudente / municioso te vuelves y este mundo esta es una gran virtud.


----------



## Speculo (19 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Creo que estamos asistiendo a un cambio de tendencia:
> 
> ...



¿Tanto dinero ha entrado?? :
Me parece un poco exagerado eso de los 2710...


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Aquí os dejo el ejemplo de DYAX... la vigilé en los niveles de 2.00USD y en un par de meses ... mirar su grafica:

Dyax Corp. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Por cierto... que fuerza tiene nuestro iBEX... retomando el control!


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Tanto dinero ha entrado?? :
> Me parece un poco exagerado eso de los 2710...



Yo también pienso que podría ser un fallo de mi indicador, pero mira, esta mañana estábamos en 2584 y ahora en 2625....

Para hoy estoy viendo los 2638 como objetivo.

En la subida de esta tarde han metido todavía más dinero que esta mañana, yo creo que en un par de días superamos máximos anuales...(ya pasaré por mi owned)


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2009)

Hoy me está quedando muy claro el antagonismo entre Aria y los índices.


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pufff 2,10 hoy toca Guano con Aria.. vaya cagada comprar las 3200....



No os pongáis nerviosas y dejarlas caer un poco, QUE TENGO QUE CARGAR


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ago 2009)

Vaya con el IBEX, y yo que pensaba que hoy veíamos el guano...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> No os pongáis nerviosas y dejarlas caer un poco, QUE TENGO QUE CARGAR



Pues compra a ver si se te va a pasar el tren....


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2009)

Rectifico lo de antes, el dinero no está marcando que nos deberíamos ir al 2710, está marcando ahora que deberíamos ir al *2725-2730* :

Yo también estoy flipando...


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes
Ayer DJI no pudo con 9220 y hoy vuelve a tener vértigo en la zona.

¿Cierre de gap y pabajo?
Por dejajo del 9150 no hay soportes notables hasta 9063

Saludos


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2009)

El mini Stoxx tiene una pinta muy buena para salir al alza.
Tiene un problema con los 2630 pero si lo pasa, se pira.
El soporte de 2585 se ha mostrado muy efectivo hasta ahora.
La situación está interesante por ahora

Edito: Perdón, debe superar con solvencia los 2640


----------



## rafaxl (19 Ago 2009)

Bombazo del brent 1 dolar arriba en 5 minutos.

Saludos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ago 2009)

Puf pues eso me acojona un poco por el tipo de cambio....


----------



## Carolus Rex (19 Ago 2009)

DP al loro con ONTY...


----------



## Speculo (19 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Rectifico lo de antes, el dinero no está marcando que nos deberíamos ir al 2710, está marcando ahora que deberíamos ir al *2725-2730* :
> 
> Yo también estoy flipando...



¿Cuál era el programa que usabas para gráficos? Se que lo pusiste una vez, pero por no buscar en el hilo doy dinero...


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Si, estaban acumulando desde hace unos días... no era normal la caída a 4.80USD... es una de mis favoritas, junto ARIA. XD


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Cuál era el programa que usabas para gráficos? Se que lo pusiste una vez, pero por no buscar en el hilo doy dinero...



Qtstalker - Commodity and stock market charting and technical analysis

Son diezmí...err, 60 euretes de nada


----------



## Kujire (19 Ago 2009)

Buenos vacacionales días

tod@s trankilit@s que no tenemos recorrido al alza, ya hemos enviado órdenes precisas... aprovechen la playa.


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Por cierto... que fuerza tiene nuestro iBEX... retomando el control!



Me ha reventado el stop... :


Venta a 9,97
Compra a 9,95


y yo mientras tanto durmiendo la siesta... manda huevos... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

Voy a darle de nuevo... este cabrón no me la juega... :



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (19 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Qtstalker - Commodity and stock market charting and technical analysis
> 
> Son diezmí...err, 60 euretes de nada



Gracias 

Oye, Cárpatos habla del vencimiento de opciones para justificar la subida y a ver si va a ser eso lo que te marcan los indicadores. La entrada de dinero de los MM para manipular el índice no serviría de nada porque el movimiento quedaría en nada tras la manipulación. Ese dinero no se queda en el mercado.


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me ha reventado el stop... :
> 
> Venta a 9,97
> Compra a 9,95
> ...



Digo yo que podrías haber puesto el stop por encima de 10, ya que te gusta ajustar tanto, 10.02, por ejemplo. Es dificil que rompan ese nivel a la primera.


----------



## Speculo (19 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenos vacacionales días
> 
> tod@s trankilit@s que no tenemos recorrido al alza, ya hemos enviado órdenes precisas... aprovechen la playa.



Mujer, cincuenta puntos de stoxx desde mínimos algo de recorrido al alza sí que tienen...
¿O te refieres a que YA no hay más recorrido al alza??


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Gracias
> 
> Oye, Cárpatos habla del vencimiento de opciones para justificar la subida y a ver si va a ser eso lo que te marcan los indicadores. La entrada de dinero de los MM para manipular el índice no serviría de nada porque el movimiento quedaría en nada tras la manipulación. Ese dinero no se queda en el mercado.



Si, lo he pensado, pero como no tengo aun experiencia en estas lides no se que ocurrirá, voy a mirar el histórico a ver si saco algo en claro.

Lo que si que creo es que hoy vemos el 2638, aunque hay de tiempo hasta las 10 de mañana.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Digo yo que podrías haber puesto el stop por encima de 10, ya que te gusta ajustar tanto, 10.02, por ejemplo. Es dificil que rompan ese nivel a la primera.




`__´ Lo que tendría que haber echo es poner un stop para proteger las comisiones y para pipas al menos...

Lo de ser tan cabezón te puede... , es mejor ganar 10 céntimos que perderlos joío.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Digo yo que podrías haber puesto el stop por encima de 10, ya que te gusta ajustar tanto, 10.02, por ejemplo. Es dificil que rompan ese nivel a la primera.



En 10,02 palmaba pasta y en 9,95 era dos céntimos por encima del máximo intradia... yo queria guano... ya lo sabes... me he quedado como estaba... :o


Saludos


----------



## Riviera (19 Ago 2009)

Pues mira tu por donde que el que soltó las 100.000 arias a 2.24 no era tan gacelilla.Interesante link el de ayer noche,dp


----------



## Kujire (19 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Mujer, cincuenta puntos de stoxx desde mínimos algo de recorrido al alza sí que tienen...
> ¿O te refieres a que _YA no hay más recorrido al alza_??



desde cuando yo hablo del pasado? ... eso lo dejo para los analistos, yo hablo del futuro, y por eso les cuento que yo aprovecharía la playa, los que la tengan a mano, y volvieran para el cierre (si todavía tienen mono;, les cierran el chiringuito o se pone fresquita la tarde)), ...


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Bueno, tampoco vamos a vender a la primera caída de -3.5% ... hoy cierra en 2.20USD ... BARCLAYS sigue comprando a diarío.... ayer +225.000ACS... lo se ... me están espiando! XD


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

<table class="sortable" id="anyid" width="955"><tbody><tr class="odd"><td name="tcol1" id="tcol1" nowrap="nowrap">2009-08-18</td><td name="tcol2" id="tcol2" nowrap="nowrap">2009-06-30</td><td name="tcol3" id="tcol3" style="text-align: left;" nowrap="nowrap"> 13F-HR/A</td><td name="tcol4" id="tcol4" style="text-align: left;">Barclays Global Investors Uk Holdings Ltd</td><td name="tcol13" id="tcol13" style="text-align: left;">Institution</td><td name="tcol5" id="tcol5" nowrap="nowrap"> 4,957,323</td><td name="tcol9" id="tcol9" nowrap="nowrap">Added More</td><td name="tcol10" id="tcol10" nowrap="nowrap">296,292</td><td name="tcol11" id="tcol11" nowrap="nowrap">6.35 %</td><td name="tcol6" id="tcol6" nowrap="nowrap">$11,054,830</td><td name="tcol7" id="tcol7" nowrap="nowrap">$11,054,830</td><td name="tcol8" id="tcol8" nowrap="nowrap">$0</td><td name="tcol14" id="tcol14" sorttable_customkey="0.00" nowrap="nowrap">0.00 % </td><td name="tcol12" id="tcol12" nowrap="nowrap">$0</td><td name="tcol20" id="tcol20" nowrap="nowrap">
</td><td name="tcol21" id="tcol21" nowrap="nowrap">
</td><td name="tcol22" id="tcol22" nowrap="nowrap">
</td><td name="tcol23" id="tcol23" nowrap="nowrap">
</td><td name="tcol24" id="tcol24" nowrap="nowrap">
</td><td name="tcol26" id="tcol26">News Article</td><td name="tcol25" id="tcol25" style="text-align: left;" nowrap="nowrap"> History of Barclays Global Investors Uk Holdings Ltd Ownership Of Ariad Pharmaceuticals Inc</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> desde cuando yo hablo del pasado? ... eso lo dejo para los analistos, yo hablo del futuro, y por eso les cuento que yo aprovecharía la playa, los que la tengan a mano, y volvieran para el cierre (si todavía tienen mono;, les cierran el chiringuito o se pone fresquita la tarde)), ...



La playaaaaaaaa ....






Y yo en Madrid con jodido de la garganta....


----------



## Efren (19 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Bueno, tampoco vamos a vender a la primera caída de -3.5% ... hoy cierra en 2.20USD ... BARCLAYS sigue comprando a diarío.... ayer +225.000ACS... lo se ... me están espiando! XD



Pues yo ya no sé que hacer, si entrar ya y que sea lo que tenga que ser o esperar el hachazo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ago 2009)

Yo ya dejo de operar a corto,me quedo en la cuenta de interdin con 1,07 euros jajajaja
Me limpiaron curiosamente los largos de Volkswagen,ahora a operar al Traditional Style largos sin apalancamiento.
Pero volvere a los cfds sera en *Octubre*


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2009)

Aria sigue bajando y los índices también, alguno de los dos no está acorde a la realidad.

He mirado las entradas de dinero en los vencimientos y no veo nada que se salga fuera de lo normal, entra mucho dinero y luego se sube, entra un poco de dinero y luego se sube un poco, todo va acorde a lo que dice el propio dinero.

Pero lo que he visto hoy no lo he visto antes, ahora han sacado casi todo lo metido esta tarde, pero lo de esta mañana sigue ahí y no parece que quieran llevárselo de momento.

Están indicando un objetivo en 2700-2710.

edito: ojo, que vuelven a la carga, está entrando dinero de nuevo.


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Hoy hay muchos cortos en ARIA... en yahoo creo que hay un link para saber las posis cortas.


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

Orden en SAN a 10€ corto... entra coño... :


Edito:


mierda...


Saludos :o


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ago 2009)

Donde hay cortos es en Volkswagen,se lo estan llevando crudo...


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Ago 2009)

Tensión en la cumbre.
DJI ha perdido una oportunidad de triangular al alza.
Cada vez la resistencia parece más sólida.
Ahora para dejarme mal subirá


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Ahora para dejarme mal subirá




eso espero... quiero pillarlo mañana más alto... 


Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Ago 2009)

Bueno, yo estaba corto el viernes así que llevo una semana muuuy tranquila, tentado he estado de no tocar nada en el resto de la semana. :

Veremos qué pasa.

La caída del lunes tuvo el efecto de hacer subir la confianza de las manos fuertes, curiosamente la confianza de las gacelas no se movió, lo que me hace pensar que si no se espantan por las buenas tendrán que espantarlas por las malas (más caídas).

Ahora mismo tenemos la confianza de las manos débiles en valores muy altos, estos valores se alcanzan típicamente en el arreón inicial de las tendencias alcistas (justo antes de la bear trap) y en el final de las tendencias alcistas.

Pero ojo, la confianza de las manos débiles puede subir algo más, en 2003 llegó a estar más alto todavía durante casi dos meses antes de los primeros recortes (que tampoco fueron para tanto, una fase lateral con sube y baja que duró meses).


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Ago 2009)

Acaba de cerrar el gap


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Bueno, yo estaba corto el viernes así que llevo una semana muuuy tranquila, tentado he estado de no tocar nada en el resto de la semana. :
> 
> Veremos qué pasa.
> 
> ...



¿donde miras la confianza de cada uno?

edito: los gringos están disparados!


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Ago 2009)

Ya podeis volver de la playa que ha subido 50 puntos en 45 segundos!!


----------



## Speculo (19 Ago 2009)

¿Y ahora ya queda algo de recorrido al alza o seguimos en la playa?? 
Yo me he ido, pero miro de reojo el IPhone de un colgao que tengo al lado y veo una vela blanca que se le va a salir por la antena


----------



## Kujire (19 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo ya dejo de operar a corto,me quedo en la cuenta de interdin con 1,07 euros jajajaja
> Me limpiaron curiosamente los largos de Volkswagen,ahora a operar al Traditional Style largos sin apalancamiento.
> Pero volvere a los cfds sera en *Octubre*



Ya verás como te devuelven TODA la plata, .... y con intereses por las molestias ... van a ver éstos : cuando me pase por el Chulibex:


----------



## Kujire (19 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Y ahora ya queda algo de recorrido al alza o seguimos en la playa??
> Yo me he ido, pero miro de reojo el IPhone de un colgao que tengo al lado y veo una vela blanca que se le va a salir por la antena



Ke tal el agua? cómo? que llevas el "Ipon" encima ...perro ladrador ... iphone en la bolsa de la playa:


----------



## Bambi (19 Ago 2009)

buenas tardes,
acojonante como ha rebotado en 980 el S&P al poco de abrir, como cierre por encima de 994 mañana tenemos día interesante


----------



## Kujire (19 Ago 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Ya podeis volver de la playa que ha subido 50 puntos en 45 segundos!!



Circulen circulen .... si ke pasa: tenemos un muerto por cierre de cortos en el parqué hala! circulen circulen nada que ....ver nada ver ale ale que no es recomendado para menores:


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2009)

Pues ahí está el 2638 superado! 

Ahora en 2640, hay que tener fé, al menos cuando se parte de premisas correctas.


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

He ido de compras ... 300k ARIAs en total. ... me quedan 100k para cumplir el objetivo


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He ido de compras ... 300k ARIAs en total. ... me quedan 100k para cumplir el objetivo



Yo tengo puestas 2500 xd en 2.08 por si me entran... pero de todas formas, sería para salir casi seguro hoy mismo.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

He comprado en 2.15 2.10 y 2.09


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Ago 2009)

Hannibal ¿Estas sentado? Siéntate...

Porsche venderá a Qatar cada acción de Volkswagen casi a la mitad de su precio. pff en el economista.


----------



## Speculo (19 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Circulen circulen .... si ke pasa: tenemos un muerto por cierre de cortos en el parqué hala! circulen circulen nada que ....ver nada ver ale ale que no es recomendado para menores:



Bah! Ahora entrarán los ñús, lo pisoterán todo y más cortos al arroyo.. 
Buena la han liado los de las opciones esas


----------



## until (19 Ago 2009)

Buenas.

Noticia sobre Acciona, principalmente para pecata:

Trasmediterránea vale dos tercios menos de lo que Acciona pagó por la naviera | Noticias de Empresa


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

Menos mal que no me entró la orden... lol... :



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hannibal ¿Estas sentado? Siéntate...
> 
> Porsche venderá a Qatar cada acción de Volkswagen casi a la mitad de su precio. pff en el economista.



Si,es por eso el bajón de estos dias... vendi las que tenia caras a precio de saldo y compre a 150... ahi se quedan hasta el 2020 por lo menos.

Como baje mas voy a apedrear el concesionario VW que tengo enfrente de mi casa jajajajaja


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Si,es por eso el bajón de estos dias... vendi las que tenia caras a precio de saldo y compre a 150... ahi se quedan hasta el 2020 por lo menos.
> 
> Como baje mas voy a apedrear el concesionario VW que tengo enfrente de mi casa jajajajaja



Bueno... tu tranquilo ahora con el rollo este de los coches eléctricos xd en menos de 10 años prohíben los de gasofa... te vas a forrar jaja 

Al menos que quede el humor...


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

Vengaaaaa... sube bonito... sigue subiendo...


que el viernes te voy a dar más palos que a una estera... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Voy a hablar con Porsche, el de la Av Burgos... para que me vendan algunas VOW ... al nuevo precio.... veo nuevos descuentos en vehículos.


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2009)

El dinero ha vuelto a subir más arriba de lo que estaba en el cierre europeo y yo creo que a esto aun le falta un último arreón, el dinero puede entrar y salir sin llegar a concretarse los objetivos, pero es que ahora marca 2725-2730 de nuevo o algo más.

No creo que todo esto sea una manipulación por las opciones, el precio no está siguiendo al dinero, está mucho más abajo, es dificil de ver pero el volumen que hemos tenido estos días en la zona de 2585-2617 ha sido muy alto y se han preocupado de esconderlo muy bien como para no subir.

En este momento y viendo como está la cosa creo que veremos los 2650 antes del cierre y los 1000 en el S&P, al menos en el contado. Cárpatos también decía que un cierre por encima de 990 en el mini-S&P haría entrar largos a manadas de gnus hambrientos de pasto 

edito: Aun no están soltando en masa, siguen en los mismos niveles de los máximos diarios, por eso digo que queda un último arreón.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ago 2009)

Parece que el foro se encuentra en un lateral....


----------



## Kujire (19 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News ... H1N1*

Hemos recibido la siguiente comunicación del departamento de Salud y Servicios Humanos de los US, pongan atención por si no lo sabían:



> "Nos estamos preparando para la Gripe A"



Como si de una batalla contra el enemigo más fiero, así nos estamos preparando en el país US, que es puesto como ejemplo de lo mal que funciona su sistema sanitario.

La vacuna llegará a mediados de Octubre, no todo el mundo va a poder recibir la vacuna al mismo tiempo por lo que se han establecido unos criterios en los siguientes colectivos:



> Mujeres y niños, especialmente embarazadas
> Jóvenes menores de 24
> Abuelos y padres con niños
> Resto de la población
> No se administrará a babies 6m o menos



*En ningún caso se han establecido criterios por actividad, dado que se consideran importantes todos los trabajos, no sólo los sanitarios*, o los profesores etc .. también las secretarias, los bomberos, los traders son importantes dado que lo que se pretende es estar preparados y no paralizar el país o los servicios de emergencia, *la gripe no entiende de profesiones, sino de criterios médicos objetivos*



> "NO TOSAN EN LA MANO"



, algo tan simple como esto puede evitar la propagación del virus, dado que es muy importante que el virus no pase a nuestras manos, usen siempre un pañuelo desechable.

Las empresas deben estar preparadas por lo que es MUY importante empezar con TRAININGS, como protocolo de actuación ante las bajas que se producirán, que cubrirán los puestos de las personas enfermas temporalmente

Toda la info se puede consultar en GRIPE


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Yo no me voy a vacunar... no he pedido ser admitido en este TRIAL... ALPHA... dentro de unos meses, nuevas cepas... vacunas v2.0 .etc.


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Cerus Corporation - Google Finance

Pensaba que no harían PUMP... vaya otro que se apunta a la gripe A... una ayudita de los SUIZOS... y SUBIDÓN!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ago 2009)

Hola Kujire a ver si la psicosis esta hace que suban las farmas XD....

Mirando el grafico a 5 días Aria se ha frenado en Seco... veremos a ver qué pasa mañana... yo tengo límite hasta 2,00€ a partir de ahí ya no sabría si acumular más o largarlas la verdad...


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Era probable... ya lo teniamos asumido... hay que tener paciencia... no vamos a dispararnos un 100% solo con recomendaciones... en verdad... todavía no hay noticias, solo hemos subido por los analistos.

A partir de Septiembre... tendremos noticias........ hay que dejar pasar unos días.... puedes comprar en 1.80 2.00 2.10 o en 2.50 .... no puedes adivinar el punto de entrada correcto... solo mantener hasta el objetivo.

Yo tengo reservado capital.. por si hay que comprar en otros niveles... pero no voy a vender a estos precios, ayer me salió en la bola... pero ya ves!

GO ARIA!


----------



## Kujire (19 Ago 2009)

yo tampoco me quiero vacunar, nada de TRIALS conmigo, sin embargo me parece muy bien que pongan a disposición de la gente la info, dado que la vuelta a la escuela está ya ahí : y habrá padres preocupados, nosotros tenemos "comité de salud" la semana que viene dónde empezaremos "en serio" a prepararnos.


----------



## Stuyvesant (19 Ago 2009)

jejeje, ¡¡ yo ya la he pasado !! juju


----------



## Different (19 Ago 2009)

En Octubre descalabro de la bolsa española como de costumbre o este año no?


----------



## Stuyvesant (19 Ago 2009)

podre follarme a las hembras supervivientes!! será en Octubre!! tochovista era un profeta!


----------



## Kujire (19 Ago 2009)

A ver FAN-ARIOS, quién dijo que ésto era "sensillo sensillo"?? .. aki que se sufre, ... y a veces hasta creemos en la fé. No se me pongan nerviosas, hagan sus análisis, echen números, vean históricos, consúltenlo con la bruja LOLA... lo que más les guste...

Pero recuerden, este es el juego del Miedo y la Codicia, cuando perciban estos sentimientos es que algo han hecho mal.

Por cierto yo me esperaba el lateral en 990, pero los cocos entraron para subirnos de la resis: .. para mí es el engaño de la charca, ... hoy han tenido la ayuda de las petroleras...


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Ago 2009)

Yo con el tema de las enfermedades y tal no me suelo preocupar mucho... pero con este si que me preocupo.

Mis vacaciones están en Sudamérica... y allí está disparada la famosa gripe, además le ha dado por los asmáticos y yo de eso tengo algo xd y no queremos cagarla... Ya veremos lo que pasa, pero mis vacaciones son lo primero jajaja

Un saludo


----------



## Stuyvesant (19 Ago 2009)

Ya ves. se deben estar frotando las manos con lo de "Cash For Clunkers". Todo eso va a vales de gasolina y a llenar los depósitos caseros. Como en el 73.


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Adivina quien acumuló HGSI y sigue manteniendo en cartera????

Si... nuestro querido BARCLAYs .... hay que adelantarse ... y nosotros ya hemos cargado el bote. 

<table class="sortable" id="anyid" width="955"><tbody><tr class="odd"><td name="tcol1" id="tcol1" nowrap="nowrap">2009-08-18</td><td name="tcol2" id="tcol2" nowrap="nowrap">2009-06-30</td><td name="tcol3" id="tcol3" style="text-align: left;" nowrap="nowrap"> 13F-HR/A</td><td name="tcol4" id="tcol4" style="text-align: left;">Barclays Global Investors Uk Holdings Ltd</td><td name="tcol13" id="tcol13" style="text-align: left;">Institution</td><td name="tcol5" id="tcol5" nowrap="nowrap"> 7,207,103</td><td name="tcol9" id="tcol9" nowrap="nowrap">Added More</td><td name="tcol10" id="tcol10" nowrap="nowrap">54,388</td><td name="tcol11" id="tcol11" nowrap="nowrap">0.76 %</td><td name="tcol6" id="tcol6" nowrap="nowrap">$112,647,020</td><td name="tcol7" id="tcol7" nowrap="nowrap">$112,647,020</td><td name="tcol8" id="tcol8" nowrap="nowrap">$0</td><td name="tcol14" id="tcol14" sorttable_customkey="0.00" nowrap="nowrap">0.00 % </td><td name="tcol12" id="tcol12" nowrap="nowrap">$0</td><td name="tcol20" id="tcol20" nowrap="nowrap">
</td><td name="tcol21" id="tcol21" nowrap="nowrap">
</td><td name="tcol22" id="tcol22" nowrap="nowrap">
</td><td name="tcol23" id="tcol23" nowrap="nowrap">
</td><td name="tcol24" id="tcol24" nowrap="nowrap">
</td><td name="tcol26" id="tcol26">News Article</td><td name="tcol25" id="tcol25" style="text-align: left;" nowrap="nowrap"> History of Barclays Global Investors Uk Holdings Ltd Ownership Of Human Genome Sciences Inc</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo no me voy a vacunar... no he pedido ser admitido en este TRIAL... ALPHA... dentro de unos meses, nuevas cepas... vacunas v2.0 .etc.



Yo tampoco... la gripe A es un engaño... :o



Saludos


----------



## until (19 Ago 2009)

Con respecto a la gripe A, al menos en España, no es que te quieras o no vacunar es que te dejen:

La vacuna contra la gripe A no se venderá libremente en la primera fase - Sociedad_Sanidad - Sociedad - ABC.es

Y cuando te dejen que existan suficientes vacunas:

Sociedad - PP pide al Gobierno redoblar el personal que encapsula el antiviral Tamiflú - ADN.es


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

until dijo:


> Con respecto a la gripe A, al menos en España, no es que te quieras o no vacunar es que te dejen:
> 
> La vacuna contra la gripe A no se venderá libremente en la primera fase - Sociedad_Sanidad - Sociedad - ABC.es
> 
> ...



el tamiflú se lo pueden meter por el culo... éso no es la vacuna... :o


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> A ver FAN-ARIOS, quién dijo que ésto era "sensillo sensillo"?? .. aki que se sufre, ... y a veces hasta creemos en la fé. No se me pongan nerviosas, hagan sus análisis, echen números, vean históricos, consúltenlo con la bruja LOLA... lo que más les guste...
> 
> Pero recuerden, este es el juego del Miedo y la Codicia, cuando perciban estos sentimientos es que algo han hecho mal.
> 
> Por cierto yo me esperaba el lateral en 990, pero los cocos entraron para subirnos de la resis: .. para mí es el engaño de la charca, ... hoy han tenido la ayuda de las petroleras...



Anda que como cierren por encima del 1000 si que vamos a ver charcas, pero de osos 

En el S&P andan soltando muy poco a poco desde hace un rato pero nada importante, en el Stoxx ahora no se ve si sueltan o no, manda el gringo y el pone los precios, aunque deberíamos haber hecho máximos en 2649 que es una resistencia fuerte.

El Stoxx no quiere bajar aun y suele adelantar lo que hace el S&P, sospechoso, mirando los gráficos díriase que tendremos traca final a la baja pero no lo tengo tan claro. Ahora mismo estoy largo y quería salirme en 2646-47, pero no termina de llegar y aguanta en esas alturas, a lo mejor me quedo dentro.


----------



## Stuyvesant (19 Ago 2009)

Lo de la vacuna es un timo. Y todavía no se sabe con certeza si el Tamiflu será eficaz, se corre el riesgo de cepas resistentes, ya las hay, con lo que Roche se iría al carajo. Lo más probable. El gasto sanitario ya está al límite. Ya os comente que solo se darán vacunas en hospitales, y la cuarentena será la forma de control.

Con lo de la vacuna me refiero a que es una medida paliativa pero peligrosa y cara, no ninguna conspiranoía es que me pilláis con prisa.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Ago 2009)

Otro más en Aria en 2.08... pero la teoría sería largarlas rápido.
Ya veremos... Glups..

Un saludo


----------



## Speculo (19 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx no quiere bajar aun y suele adelantar lo que hace el S&P, sospechoso, mirando los gráficos díriase que tendremos traca final a la baja pero no lo tengo tan claro. Ahora mismo estoy largo y quería salirme en 2646-47, pero no termina de llegar y aguanta en esas alturas, a lo mejor me quedo dentro.



Sí. Como hice yo ayer, pero corto. Y no lo vuelvo a hacer en mi vida con una posición a corto plazo y a estas alturas de la película. Igual que me he encontrado con un gap del tamaño de un camión que me ha arreglado el día, me podría haber encontrado con otro distinto, del mismo tamaño y en el culo.

Esta noche les da a los chinos por pegarse la hostia padre y mañana te comes un gap de veinte puntos. No merece la pena a no ser que lleves ya ganadas unas cuantas decenas de puntos.


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2009)

A mi el asunto de la gripe A no me interesaba mucho al principio, le veía mucho hype y pocos afectados, como otras infecciones que hubieron antes (las vacas locasl por ejemplo) pero veo que siguen con el hype y hay bastantes más afectados, además se está extendiendo mucho por sudamérica y eso ya empieza a ser un problema grave.

Yo tampoco me vacunaré en un principio, pero estaré atento porque no me gusta nada como pinta esto.

edito: si una de las soluciones es tener las manos limpias ¿que tal invertir en empresas jaboneras como JNJ? veo que llevan unos meses muy buenos.

edito2: JNJ tiene una acumulación brutal, hace como que cae, pero el dinero sigue dentro.


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo tampoco me vacunaré en un principio, pero estaré atento porque no me gusta nada como pinta esto.




Pues es un nuevo tipo de gripe, con sus síntomas y tal... osea nada de lo que preocuparse... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Siempre agitan el arbol... y los buscadores de fortuna rápida... son los primeros en vender su posición... ARIA ha captado la att de muchos newb en un par de días.

Solo recuerda que MERCK no financia a nadie sin esperar resultados... ARIA no es un chicharro.

Hace unos años, hubo intención de compra a 45.00usd por acción.... con unos buenos resultados del TRIAL PHASE III ... está acción se va a por los 4.00USD, siento ser reiterativo.


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Sí. Como hice yo ayer, pero corto. Y no lo vuelvo a hacer en mi vida con una posición a corto plazo y a estas alturas de la película. Igual que me he encontrado con un gap del tamaño de un camión que me ha arreglado el día, me podría haber encontrado con otro distinto, del mismo tamaño y en el culo.
> 
> Esta noche les da a los chinos por pegarse la hostia padre y mañana te comes un gap de veinte puntos. No merece la pena a no ser que lleves ya ganadas unas cuantas decenas de puntos.



El gap a la baja de hoy se vió llegar a última hora en el S&P, pegaron una soltada de dinero de 3 pares de narices, era evidente que habría gap, pero yo en ese momento no estaba delante de la pantalla porque si no hubiera entrado al trapo. Pero lo de hoy no veo que sea dinero de quita y pon, han subido demasiado y tal vez mañana tengamos gap alcista.

Y a lo mejor los chinos mañana se ponen a subir, llevan ya una buena corrección y hoy les estamos animando desde Europa y USA.


----------



## Different (19 Ago 2009)

Chicos, creeis que en octubre petara la bolsa? Algun buen valor que este bajista?


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

Different dijo:


> Chicos, creeis que en octubre petara la bolsa? Algun buen valor que este bajista?



En octubre moriremos todos... no hay que preocuparse hasta entonces... :



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (19 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> el tamiflú se lo pueden meter por el culo... éso no es la vacuna... :o
> 
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2009)

Different dijo:


> Chicos, creeis que en octubre petara la bolsa? Algun buen valor que este bajista?



Es probable que pete, al menos eso me dicen mis análisis, pero hasta ese momento puede llover mucho. Yo de ti buscaría valores bajistas hacia el final de septiembre y no me preocuparía por eso hasta entonces.


----------



## Speculo (19 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El gap a la baja de hoy se vió llegar a última hora en el S&P, pegaron una soltada de dinero de 3 pares de narices, era evidente que habría gap, pero yo en ese momento no estaba delante de la pantalla porque si no hubiera entrado al trapo. Pero lo de hoy no veo que sea dinero de quita y pon, han subido demasiado y tal vez mañana tengamos gap alcista.
> 
> Y a lo mejor los chinos mañana se ponen a subir, llevan ya una buena corrección y hoy les estamos animando desde Europa y USA.




No sé, hoy el dinero ha entrado de otra forma. Es otra gente la que ha metido la pasta y además de una forma muy rara.
Será por el tema del vencimiento de derivados pero yo últimamente estoy muy susceptible y prefiero irme a la cama tranquilito.
Tengo todavía puntos por recuperar de la cagada de hace un mes, pero no conviene ser un ansioso. Tacita a tacita...


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> En octubre moriremos todos... no hay que preocuparse hasta entonces... :



Pero bueno ¿*esto que es*?

Mira que decir que nos morimos todos y no decir que va a ser 3 veces, deberían expulsarle de este foro por su total falta de seriedad y consideración 

Hasta ahí podíamos llegar!


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero bueno ¿*esto que es*?



Nada mejor en estos momentos laterales que recordar al original e inigualable matias prats... 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/utayqM39qww&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/utayqM39qww&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

Como esto caiga y no esté dentro me voy a cabrear... y eso no es bueno para nadie... :



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (19 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News ... Autos*

Los concesionarios no han visto un centavo del plan "cash for clunkers", las rebajas las hacen de su propio bolsillo, y algunos ya no pueden aguantar más.... 



> NY DEALERS PULL OUT OF CASH FOR CLUNKER PROGRAMS
> 
> 
> Last updated: 2:55 pm
> ...



venga venga corrigiendo que es gerundio SP992


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

EDAP TMS S.A. (ADR) - Google Finance


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ago 2009)

Yo ayer fui al Hospital,llevo una semana con dolor de garganta y tos seca,seguramente de los excesos de las vacaciones  y no creas que no pense que tenia la Gripe A de marras,pues nada,te miran tensión,pulsaciones y temperatura,te recetan anti inflamatorio,jarabe para la tos y antibiotico y que pase el siguiente... cuando llegue el frio las vamos a pasar muy putas.


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> venga venga corrigiendo que es gerundio SP992



Cuidadín que no están soltando ni un solo euro|dolar. Esto es puro teatro, están repitiendo la jugada de ayer a ver quien pica.

El Stoxx también corrige un poco pero no se acaba de dar por aludido.


----------



## Kujire (19 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo ayer fui al Hospital,llevo una semana con dolor de garganta y tos seca,seguramente de los excesos de las vacaciones  y no creas que no pense que tenia la Gripe A de marras,pues nada,te miran tensión,pulsaciones y temperatura,*te recetan anti inflamatorio*,jarabe para la tos y antibiotico y que pase el siguiente... cuando llegue el frio las vamos a pasar muy putas.



no será un anti-térmico?:


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> no será un anti-térmico?:



que mas da... le metieron lo primero que tenian a mano y a volar... :o



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (19 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuidadín que no están soltando ni un solo euro|dolar. Esto es puro teatro, están repitiendo la jugada de ayer a ver quien pica.
> 
> El Stoxx también corrige un poco pero no se acaba de dar por aludido.



es que 992 es soporte, los cocos soooon finos saben a lo que juegan


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ago 2009)

Ariad mañana me parece ami que se pira a 1,80 ....


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> es que 992 es soporte, los cocos soooon finos saben a lo que juegan



Warning, warning, están acumulando de nuevo por encima de los niveles anteriores, han vuelto a comprar en el mínimo que acaba de hacer hace un momento.

Yo creo que para mañana gap alcista sin exageraciones.


----------



## Catacrack (19 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ariad mañana me parece ami que se pira a 1,80 ....




Pues entonces habra que comprar mas, que las primeras las compre a 1,80 pero estas ultimas a mas de 2,15. En total llevo algo mas de 25k a unos 2,05-2,06 de media.

Hace tiempo que sigo a DP y espero que de esta me haga rico (quise decir menos pobre).

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ariad mañana me parece ami que se pira a 1,80 ....



No se me ha hecho la compra por un puto centavo.
A ver si estos 3-4 munitllos que faltan puedeo cazarla.
Saludos


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

Joder... voy a comprar ariad sólo por no ser el único del foro que no las lleva..xD... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pues entonces habra que comprar mas, que las primeras las compre a 1,80 pero estas ultimas a mas de 2,15. En total llevo algo mas de 25k a unos 2,05-2,06 de media.
> 
> Hace tiempo que sigo a DP y espero que de esta me haga rico (quise decir menos pobre).
> 
> Saludos.



Lo suyo es el ibex... SAN, BBVA... ya sabe... 


Saludos


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2009)

One question,
¿las órdenes pendientes del día se ejecutan en el After Hours del Nasdaq?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> no será un anti-térmico?:



No,fiebre creo que solo una noche y poca, el ibuprofeno forever!!
Esas noches locas no traen nada bueno


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

No, solo son operativas -ordenes AH- con ciertos BROKERS americanos....

320K acciones en cartera....


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Ago 2009)

Luca, mira las 10 últimas ordenes:

15:59:59 2.07 4,450
15:59:59 2.07 700
15:59:59 2.07 3,100
15:59:59 2.07 1,000
15:59:59 2.07 2,850
15:59:59 2.07 2,750
15:59:59 2.07 1,000
15:59:59 2.07 400
15:59:59 2.07 4,643
15:59:59 2.06 300

Cuando las anteriores han sido muy inferiores... Dentro de lo que cabe... no es malo xd

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

Impresionante el gráfico..., al tiempo que los movimientos de DP... 





Saludos


----------



## Different (19 Ago 2009)

en octubre poneros corto con el ibex y os forrais.


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

Different dijo:


> en octubre poneros corto con el ibex y os forrais.




gracias...


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No, solo son operativas -ordenes AH- con ciertos BROKERS americanos....
> 
> 320K acciones en cartera....



Gracias, por mis balls que mañana la cazo. 
Saludos


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Acaban de confirmarme que estamos moviendo a tope ARIA en RT4... hay muchos inversores en modo oculto que saben donde comprar. XD

320K acciones... ya quedan menos para las 400.000!!!!


----------



## Kujire (19 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No,fiebre creo que solo una noche y poca, el ibuprofeno forever!!
> Esas noches locas no traen nada bueno



ten cuidado H, el ibu es fuerte ... y engancha, mejor en paracetamol (también la aspirina en caso de que no tengas hemorrogias) y por supuesto, descansa y olvídate de esto por unos días, el stress/preocupación es el peor enemigo. Con el antibiótico debería ser suficiente, el ibu sólo esconde el problema.

descansa


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Inversores spokeman de ARIA....


No hay que temer nada... solo ha sido una toma de beneficios.. -modo off ibex- ... ya sabemos como van estás acciones... cuando hay presión por comprar... hay que entrar barato... mueven el arbol... y caen muchas gacelas.

Dentro de unos días tenemos la:

ARIAD at Rodman & Renshaw Annual Global Investment Conference on Sep 
9. 


Y como dicen por ahí:


it will run up until Sep 9 



GO ARIA!


----------



## Condor (19 Ago 2009)

Todo marcha segùn lo previsto, y yo de vacaciones en el caribe; en septiembre nos vemos, espero que nadie estè escuchando a Wagner y le den ganas de invadir Polonia (o lo que se le parezca)


----------



## Stuyvesant (19 Ago 2009)

Incrédulos...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...qui-y-planea-la-extension-de-la-epidemia.html

Yo caí con 40 de fiebre durante una semana, cuando me di cuenta que era Gripe fuera de época, me enclaustre 15 días sin salir ni para ir a ver el médico. No soy gili y sabía las consecuencias. Dolor de cabeza espantoso, pulmones destrozados y tos, doblado y con calambres dos semanas hasta que desapareció el virus, casi ni tenía hambre, perdí 7 kilos. Solo me quedo la típica tos bacteriana y voz de ultratumba de vías altas otra semana.

Casualmente, tuve contacto con mexicanos recién aterrizados en esa época. Pero eso lo supe después de pasar la gripe, simplemente sospeche que era una mutación poco frecuente, no he tenido gripe en 20 años, ni estando expuesto a infecciosos en hospitales. Un catarro me dura dos días. 

Tenía una amiga medico que trataba de contagiarse adrede cuando estaba de prácticas, para conocer las enfermedades. Pirada.

¿Os he comentado que tengo amigas analistas de microbiología en centros de investigación?

De todas formas la gripe no tiene más cura que el reposo y el aislamiento para no extender la epidemia. Cuando puse ese mensaje no existía la paranoia de ahora, era marzo, y no iba a dar el coñazo a un medico inútil de atención primaria. Ya tenía bastante con mantenerme de pie y trabajar en casa con la cabeza como un campanario.

Con esos síntomas y esa virulencia, cualquiera de vosotros hubiese caído como una mosca. Yo soy mas robusto que la media y crei que no aguantaba el aislamiento, y no conseguía bajarme la fiebre. Lo más raro que me ha pasado nunca.

Lo único que me faltaba era acabar en cuarentena en un hospital por ir al médico a declarar una nueva gripe. Ni borracho.

Poneros en fila las tías buenas para que os inmunice.


----------



## Condor (19 Ago 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Incrédulos...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...qui-y-planea-la-extension-de-la-epidemia.html
> 
> ...



Ahòrrame tus lloriqueos paranòicos; hàblame de acciones, que los que mueren sòlo necesitan un hueco, o ni eso.


----------



## Efren (19 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Inversores spokeman de ARIA....
> 
> 
> No hay que temer nada... solo ha sido una toma de beneficios.. -modo off ibex- ... ya sabemos como van estás acciones... cuando hay presión por comprar... hay que entrar barato... mueven el arbol... y caen muchas gacelas.



He mirado y veo que de los que han vendido han sido Morgan y Goldman, pero no lo han vendido todo, si estos dos están dentro es que esperan algo bueno, estoy pensando comprar más acciones de lo que pensaba comprar en un principio aunque me hace sospechar que sea todo tan fácil.

2009-08-14 2009-06-30 13F-HR Goldman Sachs Group Inc Institution 156,752 Sold Some -4,343

2009-08-17 2009-06-30 13F-HR Morgan Stanley Institution 25,855 Sold Some -15,608


----------



## Stuyvesant (19 Ago 2009)

Puedes empezar por ir a cascarla ¿te parece buena acción?


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Algunos articulos sobre MERCK / ARIAD

Merck's New Cancer Pill - Forbes.com


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Algunos articulos sobre MERCK / ARIAD
> 
> Merck's New Cancer Pill - Forbes.com



DP ¿Has visto la fecha de publi?

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

En la fecha de la elaboración del articulo, estaba por 6.00USD ... hablamos del 2007.


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> DP ¿Has visto la fecha de publi?
> 
> Un saludo




Si, es del 2007, la he puesto, porque describe la colaboración de MERCK, hablan de la competencia, etc.


----------



## Stuyvesant (19 Ago 2009)

Conste que solo lo he contado para que os hagáis una idea de primera mano y porque ha salido el tema. Si la vuelvo a pillar estoy acojonado hasta yo. Pero técnicamente tengo toda la secuencia de anticuerpos propios para esa variedad, igual que los que padecieron la de 1918 y nacieron antes del 1968. Así que... ¿voluntarias? 

Tengo el virus atenuado, si intercambiamos fluidos solo pasaréis un catarro leve...


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Conste que solo lo he contado para que os hagáis una idea de primera mano y porque ha salido el tema. Si la vuelvo a pillar estoy acojonado hasta yo. Pero técnicamente tengo toda la secuencia de anticuerpos propios para esa variedad, igual que los que padecieron la de 1918 y nacieron antes del 1968. Así que... ¿voluntarias?



Mete pasta en ariad y lo que ganes te lo gastas en putas... te irá bien... 



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Ago 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Conste que solo lo he contado para que os hagáis una idea de primera mano y porque ha salido el tema. Si la vuelvo a pillar estoy acojonado hasta yo. Pero técnicamente tengo toda la secuencia de anticuerpos propios para esa variedad, igual que los que padecieron la de 1918 y nacieron antes del 1968. Así que... ¿voluntarias?
> 
> Tengo el virus atenuado, si intercambiamos fluidos solo pasareís un catarro leve...



Calla que me dan arcadas xd Seguro que muchas prefieren la muerte jajaja

Un saludo


----------



## Stuyvesant (19 Ago 2009)

Es una inversión biológica inmejorable...


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Tonuel... eres ya accionista de ARIA... aquí tienes la paciente ZERO

HSC NEWS - The University of Texas Health Science Center - The Office of External Affairs


----------



## tonuel (19 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... eres ya accionista de ARIA... aquí tienes la paciente ZERO
> 
> HSC NEWS - The University of Texas Health Science Center - The Office of External Affairs




Se le ve muy hermosa... 



¿Aún aguanta...?


Saludos


----------



## chollero (19 Ago 2009)

mañana os van a dar sin mantequilla a los de ARIAS


----------



## donpepito (19 Ago 2009)

Si, continua disfrutando.... en la web We’re building something important. - ARIAD tienes imagenes de este año.


----------



## Catacrack (19 Ago 2009)

chollero dijo:


> mañana os van a dar sin mantequilla a los de ARIAS



Van a repartir ostias como panes ? Motivo ?


----------



## chollero (20 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Acaban de confirmarme que estamos moviendo a tope ARIA en RT4... hay muchos inversores en modo oculto que saben donde comprar. XD
> 
> 320K acciones... ya quedan menos para las 400.000!!!!



800000 euros en acciones de una sola compañia? hay que estar mal de la cabeza para jugarsela de esa manera, vamos ni juan luis en sus peores tiempos...


----------



## donpepito (20 Ago 2009)

Quien te dice que no soy JuanLú. XD


----------



## tonuel (20 Ago 2009)

chollero dijo:


> 800000 euros en acciones de una sola compañia? hay que estar mal de la cabeza para jugarsela de esa manera, vamos *ni juan luis en sus peores tiempos*...



¿peores...? :


Acaso alguna vez acertó una... 


Mañana no podré estar por aquí... déjenmelo todo bien arriba para el viernes... :


Buenas noches y buena suerte...


----------



## donpepito (20 Ago 2009)

Mañana por la tarde me voy de relax... pero estaré ojeando hasta las 19:00h.

Buenas noches!


----------



## xavigomis (20 Ago 2009)

chollero dijo:


> 800000 euros en acciones de una sola compañia? hay que estar mal de la cabeza para jugarsela de esa manera, vamos ni juan luis en sus peores tiempos...



Pero de verdad crees que los inversoreh's con semejante capacidad inversorah no diversifican, se lo juegan todo a una carta y lo van publicando en un foro...?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Ago 2009)

Pues el after hours no va muy bien...

ARIAD Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (ARIA) After Hours Trading

Aunque ayer iba de puta madre y hoy ha petado...

En fin, tendré que acumular a 1,90....


----------



## donpepito (20 Ago 2009)

Buenos días.

En el AH... ha cerrado en* 2.09USD* +0.97% de subida.

http://www.reuters.com/article/companyNews/idUKBNG31874920090728


----------



## Mulder (20 Ago 2009)

A los buenos días!

Tal y como estaba anunciado ayer hoy nos hemos levantando con un gap alcista de 20 puntos en el Stoxx, ahora mismo está luchando por subir más pero el 2658 se lo impide.

Los chinos y japos parece que hoy se lo están tomando muy positivamente con subidas de casi el 2%.


----------



## Speculo (20 Ago 2009)

Hoy que voy a tener tiempo, aprovecho... 

Mulder, el indicador AD ¿Sobre qué escala temporal lo utilizas? ¿5 minutos, 2, tick?
Y si no es mucho malmeter  ¿Qué fórmula utilizas para el cálculo aproximado del precio según la entrada de dinero que te marca el AD?

Es que me gustaría saber si tu indicador es distinto al del resto de la humanidad...


----------



## Mulder (20 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Hoy que voy a tener tiempo, aprovecho...
> 
> Mulder, el indicador AD ¿Sobre qué escala temporal lo utilizas? ¿5 minutos, 2, tick?
> Y si no es mucho malmeter  ¿Qué fórmula utilizas para el cálculo aproximado del precio según la entrada de dinero que te marca el AD?
> ...



Lo uso sobre todo en 15 minutos, pero también lo miro en 30 y 60 minutos, de vez en cuando también miro el diario a lo largo de la jornada. Mi programa se basa en una librería externa para pintar los indicadores que se llama TA-lib, aquí tienes la lista de funciones de esa librería:

http://ta-lib.org

Si sabes programar en C puedes usar las funciones de esa librería en tus propios programas, creo que en esa página también hay una lista de programas que usan TA-lib.

Es todo software libre, así que no ningún problema de licencias ni de uso.

edit: el foro no admite la palabrita f-u-n-c-t-i-o-n, pero hay un enlace en la página principal, así que cambio el link.


----------



## until (20 Ago 2009)

Buenos Dias!

Otra pregunta mulder con el Qtstalker tienes tiempo real, y si es asi como y en que mercados.

Un saludo!


----------



## Mulder (20 Ago 2009)

until dijo:


> Buenos Dias!
> 
> Otra pregunta mulder con el Qtstalker tienes tiempo real, y si es asi como y en que mercados.
> 
> Un saludo!



Lo tengo gracias a un s-c-r-i-p-t de propia cosecha que chupa datos cada 30 segs., entre otros del Yahoo Finance. Me bajo varios futuros y las acciones del Ibex (de momento) el programa por si mismo no tiene tiempo real, pero puedes decirle que lea de un fichero .csv cada X tiempo que tu definas, yo lo tengo en 1 minuto que es el mínimo posible. El programa también se baja los datos a fin de día del Yahoo Finance, realmente en cualquier momento del día con la cotización que haya en ese momento, pero son siempre datos de diario, apertura, cierrre, máximo, mínimo y volumen.

Los datos los meto también en una BB.DD. mysql para procesarlos y hacer estadísticas con otros s-c-r-i-p-t-s que me he hecho, además de datos en tiempo real también tengo tablas con datos de diario para hacer estadísticas de largo plazo y que el sistema no se me sobrecargue con mucha cantidad de datos.

Tengo montones de s-c-r-i-p-t-s python programados a lo largo de años para hacer cualquier cosa que se me haya ocurrido, hasta tengo uno que es como una especie de video  tu le dices una fecha y una hora y te hace un 'play' del real-time de ese día para que puedas operar en diferido y ver que ocurría en ese momento sintiendo la tensión y la incertidumbre, además se puede pasar más rápido que en la realidad, la velocidad es 'definible' por mi mismo.

En fin, me pasaría horas y horas contando todo lo que tengo desarrollado.


----------



## Speculo (20 Ago 2009)

Gracias, Mulder.


----------



## until (20 Ago 2009)

Ok mulder!

Menudo crak de la informatica, con que s.o. linux lo manejas

Gracias.


----------



## Mulder (20 Ago 2009)

until dijo:


> Ok mulder!
> 
> Menudo crak de la informatica, con que s.o. linux lo manejas
> 
> Gracias.



Uso desde hace mucho tiempo la versión inestable de Debian (sid), la voy actualizando poco a poco según lo necesito, como en Linux no hay virus ni mierdas un sistema con Debian sid, aunque sea algo inestable por ser una versión en desarrollo, me puede durar instalado 7 años o más.

Ahora lo tengo reinstalado desde hace unos meses porque ya tenía demasiada mierda de de las versiones inestables o en desarrollo y tenía problemas con el paso de 32 a 64 bits, pero no lo hice por otra cosa.


----------



## Speculo (20 Ago 2009)

Y el Ibex ahí, subiendo 200 puntos...
Yo sé que es un índice de chichinabo, pero es que a veces me dan ganas de meterme en él... Emoción asegurada.


----------



## Mulder (20 Ago 2009)

Parece que ya vamos a corregir un poco en el Stoxx, esta mañana han metido todavía más pasta en el mercado, pero era de quita y pon, o mejor dicho, de pon y quita, aunque aun veo un pequeño subyacente de esta mañana que aun resiste. Si lo bajan lo quitarán de ahí.

edito: no creo que dure mucho la corrección, veo una envolvente alcista en 60 minutos.


----------



## Efren (20 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> En fin, tendré que acumular a 1,90....



Y si no llega?

Yo estoy por comprar más mañana a ver como va hoy


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ago 2009)

Volkswagen no recupera,cada dia se hunde mas,jooooder no doy una!
Ya estoy pillado con estas y con grifols.


----------



## Mulder (20 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Volkswagen no recupera,cada dia se hunde mas,jooooder no doy una!
> Ya estoy pillado con estas y con grifols.



¿has pensado 'invertir' durante un tiempo en pappertrading? yo creo que con la práctica afinarías un poco mejor y además puedes probar a ponerte en la posición contraria a la que piensas y ver si te va bien o no.

Y ya entrarás en octubre (o más tarde) como tengas que entrar.


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Ago 2009)

Buenos y alcistas días ^___^!

Como me dijo el otro día Speculo... ¿os suena el juego ese de la silla? Eso es lo que nos va a asar a todos con Aria como DP quiera salir... jajaja 

Bueno... esperemos que hoy comience subiendo un poco para poder ponerle un stop protege comisiones en 2.10 y que ya haga lo que quiera.

Por lo demás las Fact van muy bien... creo que con un 88% de accionistas institucionales y con expectativas de noticias nadie quiere vender sus acciones xd El volumen es bajo...

MBI ains... esta es mi cruz, estuve apuntito de venderlas todas a 6.94 y al final vendí la mitad en 6.35, ahora esta en los 5 dolares pelones y para no perder deberían subir casi a 6 :. Grr 

Un saludo

Edito: Pecata ya tienes tus Acciona en 90 ... ¿Aguantarás un poco más?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿has pensado 'invertir' durante un tiempo en pappertrading? yo creo que con la práctica afinarías un poco mejor y además puedes probar a ponerte en la posición contraria a la que piensas y ver si te va bien o no.
> 
> Y ya entrarás en octubre (o más tarde) como tengas que entrar.



De momento tengo 4 largos abiertos,2 con perdidas y 2 con ganancias,los 2 con ganancias cuando llegen al objetivo vendo y los 2 que tengo con perdidas pues cuando recupere.... mi plan es largar los largos y a partir de Sep transferir toda la pasta para operar a corto apalancado como mandan los canones


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos y alcistas días ^___^!
> 
> 
> 
> Edito: Pecata ya tienes tus Acciona en 90 ... ¿Aguantarás un poco más?



Acciona tiene una resistencia en 91-91,5 que no la pasa,esta dando bandazos de ahi a los 87... yo hice la jugada un par de veces,comprar sobre los 87 y vender en los 90,es lo que hacen siempre con las acciones del ibex,las mamonean de arriba/abajo y cuando la gente se cansa,les meten el cohete por el culo y si te he visto no me acuerdo.
Me paso con inditex,ferrovial y iberia


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> De momento tengo 4 largos abiertos,2 con perdidas y 2 con ganancias,los 2 con ganancias cuando llegen al objetivo vendo y *los 2 que tengo con perdidas pues cuando recupere*.... mi plan es largar los largos y a partir de Sep transferir toda la pasta para operar a corto apalancado como mandan los canones



Ese es el camino directo para la perdición en los mercados.

Es sanísimo entrar siempre con Stop Loss y si se activan .... a otra cosa mariposa.

Algún llega el enganchón que me imagino hemos sufrido casi todos. Es la única forma de aprender.

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (20 Ago 2009)

Cuidado esta tarde que puede haber suelta, además Aria está subiendo en el AH, ahora en 2.12.

No estoy seguro, pero eso es lo que me parece, de momento el dinero sigue en su sitio, es decir, arriba. Parece que quieren darnos un cierre de sesión europea bajista y volver a remontar en cuanto termine.


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2009)

Hoy a ARIA la meten goma hasta los 1,9X USD, lo huelo.

A los índices mejor dejarlos pasar hoy y mañana porque con el vencimiento pueden moverlos de forma insospechada.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Ago 2009)

Efren dijo:


> Y si no llega?
> 
> Yo estoy por comprar más mañana a ver como va hoy



Tengo Compradas a 1,88 1,80 y 2,17 (gran cagada esta última)

Si los cocos quieren comprar, la bajarán más, a parte esta acción tiene muchas posiciones cortas, supongo que bajarán mas, y cuandos e cierren los cortos despegará.


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2009)

En el Pre-market ya está ARIA en rojo.
Mulder, hoy los índices suben. No falla


----------



## Catacrack (20 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tengo Compradas a 1,88 1,80 y 2,17 (gran cagada esta última)
> 
> Si los cocos quieren comprar, la bajarán más, a parte esta acción tiene muchas posiciones cortas, supongo que bajarán mas, y cuandos e cierren los cortos despegará.



Estamos por un igual yo tambien compre muy arriba y me subio la media a 2,05. 

Si nos la bajan de 1,90 le volvere a meter. Solo espero que en Septiembre pase de los 4,00$ y le pueda poner un monumento a DP.


----------



## Riviera (20 Ago 2009)

Creo que os estais mareando demasiado con ariad,los 3.20-3.50 seguro que los veremos en menos de tres semanas.Y a partir de ahi si,a partir de ahi sera el momento de decidir y jugarsela,pero las jugosas plusvalias estaran ahi para quien quiera tomarlas .


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Ago 2009)

Pues to tengo pensado vender mis 6400 acciones, que tengo un cambio medio de 2,015 y volver a comprar a 1,90, no creo qeu sea marear nada la perdiz, es pillar 300€ o quedarme en -600 con esperanzas.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Edito: Pecata ya tienes tus Acciona en 90 ... ¿Aguantarás un poco más?



Con esta acción tengo un déjà-vu, sube a 90, la bajan, vuelve a subir, pero no despega.

Pero si, las voy a aguantar... esto es ya una lucha personal, ellas contra mi, y tengo más paciencia que Tonuel con sus cortos. Yo no vendo con minusvalías. Antes se las regalo al banco.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Acciona tiene una resistencia en 91-91,5 que no la pasa,esta dando bandazos de ahi a los 87... yo hice la jugada un par de veces,comprar sobre los 87 y vender en los 90,es lo que hacen siempre con las acciones del ibex,las mamonean de arriba/abajo y cuando la gente se cansa,les meten el cohete por el culo y si te he visto no me acuerdo.
> Me paso con inditex,ferrovial y iberia



Pues yo no me canso. Espero a que tengan el cohete en el culo. No tengo prisa...

Tranquilidad.


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Ago 2009)

Aria sigue en 2.12 en el Pre, si sigue así yo por si acaso le voy a poner un stop Lim a la baja en 2.10, si nada más abrir pega el estirón bien xd sino... intentaré vender.

Un saludo

Hoy es el día antes de vencimientos xd es lo que toca...Sustos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Aria sigue en 2.12 en el Pre, si sigue así yo por si acaso le voy a poner un stop Lim a la baja en 2.10, si nada más abrir pega el estirón bien xd sino... intentaré vender.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Hoy es el día antes de vencimientos xd es lo que toca...Sustos.



Le puedes poner stop loss? yo con R4 no... Hoy se pira a 1,90 me temo...


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Le puedes poner stop loss? yo con R4 no... Hoy se pira a 1,90 me temo...



Si que se puede en R4... en Bolsa Internacional, Valores en cartera, pinchas Aria y ahí en donde pone el tipo de orden Limitada, lo seleccionas y te deja stop a la baja y stop lim a la baja.

Un saludo

A mi me volaron ya... al menos no pierdo comisiones xd vamos a intentar entrar un poco más abajo... si se puede


----------



## Mulder (20 Ago 2009)

Pues como preveía antes los leoncios están soltando pasta, ya se cansaron de tener los papelitos en la mano y proceden a distribuirlos, con el dato han dado una buena suelta de todo lo adquirido hoy. Eso nos deja a los niveles de ayer en el AH, que aun es mucha tela, todo hay que decirlo.

Lo que no me gusta es la tendencia a soltar que tienen ahora, no recompran en mínimos como ayer y siguen quitando lastre.


----------



## Catacrack (20 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Le puedes poner stop loss? yo con R4 no... Hoy se pira a 1,90 me temo...



Yo tambien opero con R4. Pero no soy tan pesimista como tu, ya nos dijo DP que es un valor para ir comprando a lo largo del mes y soltarlas en Septiembre. Si baja comprare mas pero no tengo pensado vender porque puedes perder el tren y palmar en comisiones por querer entrar mas abajo.


----------



## donpepito (20 Ago 2009)

Ya estoy por aquí... paciencia con ARIA... una vez que estamos dentro... solo hay que saber vender... lo fácil es comprar!


----------



## Mulder (20 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues como preveía antes los leoncios están soltando pasta, ya se cansaron de tener los papelitos en la mano y proceden a distribuirlos, con el dato han dado una buena suelta de todo lo adquirido hoy. Eso nos deja a los niveles de ayer en el AH, que aun es mucha tela, todo hay que decirlo.
> 
> Lo que no me gusta es la tendencia a soltar que tienen ahora, no recompran en mínimos como ayer y siguen quitando lastre.



Ya vuelven a meter pasta de nuevo, se han dado prisa, aunque yo no voy a entrar al trapo esta tarde, no me acaba de gustar el entorno técnico de hoy.


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya vuelven a meter pasta de nuevo, se han dado prisa, aunque yo no voy a entrar al trapo esta tarde, no me acaba de gustar el entorno técnico de hoy.



El tema está muy rarito por el vencimiento de mañana. Vacaciones hasta el lunes y esperando cazar ARIA ....... hoy


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Si que se puede en R4... en Bolsa Internacional, Valores en cartera, pinchas Aria y ahí en donde pone el tipo de orden Limitada, lo seleccionas y te deja stop a la baja y stop lim a la baja.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> A mi me volaron ya... al menos no pierdo comisiones xd vamos a intentar entrar un poco más abajo... si se puede



Muchas gracias Wataru ! No sé porqué es diferente que en el de bolsa nacional ¿¿?? así pensaba yo que no tenía.. qué retarded...

Qué diferencia hay entre Stop lim a la baja y Stop a la baja ¿¿??

Así creo que me puedo ir tranquilo de vacaciones...(mañana)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ago 2009)

Hola chicos, os aporto mi visión para los próximos días... 







Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Ago 2009)

Pues si, yo al menos también tengo esa sensación de calma antes de la tormenta  aunque a lo mejor sale un solazo, vete a saber....

Un saludo

Como dije, las Arias volaron a 2.10 ...


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Muchas gracias Wataru ! No sé porqué es diferente que en el de bolsa nacional ¿¿?? así pensaba yo que no tenía.. qué retarded...
> 
> Qué diferencia hay entre Stop lim a la baja y Stop a la baja ¿¿??
> 
> Así creo que me puedo ir tranquilo de vacaciones...(mañana)



El limitado es que si pones 2.10 se te venden a ese precio... vale para acciones con negociación.

El otro es para acciones con menos negociación que pegan saltos brutales... al menos eso es lo que yo entiendo. Yo siempre los he puesto limitados...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ago 2009)

Corto en BBVA 11.53€... SL en 11.62€

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (20 Ago 2009)

Objetivo para hoy en el Stoxx 2688, ahora mismo son 30 puntos de diferencia.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ago 2009)

A ver si alguien lo sabe,en Volkswagen estos dias de bajada,dentro de la sesion cada x tiempo paraban la cot y hacian una subasta...me parecio raro pero di a entender que era cuando una cot bajaba muy rapidamente...pero ahora mismo lo han vuelto a hacer,una subusta!! Esto es tipico del Xetra???


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ago 2009)

Off-topic, acabo de entrar en la web de Fidelio, ayer tuve guardia y no disponía de internet, y puso casi la misma gráfica que yo...  Él cree que llegaremos al 950 y yo he puesto 962, pero me ha resultado gracioso... 

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> A ver si alguien lo sabe,en Volkswagen estos dias de bajada,dentro de la sesion cada x tiempo paraban la cot y hacian una subasta...me parecio raro pero di a entender que era cuando una cot bajaba muy rapidamente...pero ahora mismo lo han vuelto a hacer,una subusta!! Esto es tipico del Xetra???



Yo que tu no estaría siguiéndolas al minuto, va a ser malo para tu salud. S ya tienes asumido que no vas a venderlas, déjalas.

Un saludo

Edito: Me parece a mi que al final vender las Arias en 2.10 no ha sido tan malo...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo que tu no estaría siguiéndolas al minuto, va a ser malo para tu salud. S ya tienes asumido que no vas a venderlas, déjalas.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Edito: Me parece a mi que al final vender las Arias en 2.10 no ha sido tan malo...



Estan subiendo a pincho,cuando cierren los cortos la cot saldra disparada


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ago 2009)

*FED FILADELFIA: Indicador de negocios de la FED de Filadelfia sube de -7,5 a +4,2 mucho mejor que el -2 esperado.
*
Nuevos pedidos suben de -2,2 a +4,2.
Precios pagados suben de -3,5 a +10.
Empleo sube de -25,3 a -12,9. 

y por cierto:

*PARO SEMANAL: Peticiones de paro semanales en la semana del 15 de agosto suben 576.000 cuando se esperaba 550.000. Se revisa igualmente a peor el dato de la semana pasada de 558.000 a 561.000
*
Media de 4 semanas sube de 565.750 a 570.000.

Total de perceptores que a veces pesa más que el propio dato de peticiones, sube de 6,239 millones a 6,241 millones cuando se esperaba 6,20 millones.

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (20 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *FED FILADELFIA: Indicador de negocios de la FED de Filadelfia sube de -7,5 a +4,2 mucho mejor que el -2 esperado.
> *
> Nuevos pedidos suben de -2,2 a +4,2.
> Precios pagados suben de -3,5 a +10.
> ...



Resumen: esta tarde lateral


----------



## Speculo (20 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *FED FILADELFIA: Indicador de negocios de la FED de Filadelfia sube de -7,5 a +4,2 mucho mejor que el -2 esperado.
> *



:
Hay que ser muy muy estúpido para pronosticar algo y no acertar ni en el signo.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ago 2009)

Subidita interesante en el chicharribex.


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2009)

Es matemático. Cuando tiran al alza los índices, ARIA cae.
Ahora mismo está en 2,04 USD.
Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Ago 2009)

Jarllll me tenía que haber metido en AIG la condenada no para de subir.

¿Qué pasa las demás aseguradoras no "Gutan"?

Un saludo

Edito: He entrado en PPHM, la que dejó el otro día aburrido DP, ... xd precio 0.711, 5 mil... sin mucho riesgo que cualquiera de estas nos mete un buen susto.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Ago 2009)

Aria ya está a 2,01.. tenía que haber vendido como watarú... vaya guano qe nos espera.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ago 2009)

POP, SAN y BBVA en máximos diarios.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Jarllll me tenía que haber metido en AIG la condenada no para de subir.
> 
> ¿Qué pasa las demás aseguradoras no "Gutan"?
> 
> ...



AIG : Goldman Sachs por eso sube


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ago 2009)

Estoy tentado en meterme en AIG


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Ago 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Estoy tentado en meterme en AIG



Pfff Ha estado subiendo un 30%... le da por bajar un 10%, tu jodido y todos los demás encantados por el 20%... demasiado riesgo para mi gusto...

Puedes probar con un stop... pero yo creo que te lo van a saltar.

Aig... ya ya... los mafiosos de Golman... pero quien pillara esas subidas.

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> POP, SAN y BBVA en máximos diarios.



Por medio céntimo, pero BBVA no... 

11.60 vs 11.595

Jeje, saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por medio céntimo, pero BBVA no...
> 
> 11.60 vs 11.595
> 
> Jeje, saludos...



Picajoso.


----------



## tonuel (20 Ago 2009)

joder.. me conecto cinco minutos miro como va todo, abro R4 y me pongo corto en cintra a 5,88€... con un par... :


Mañana os leo... me piro...


Recen por mi alma...


----------



## Mulder (20 Ago 2009)

Se echa de menos a Kujire para que nos oriente un poco ¿alguna historia especial para hoy? ¿nos vamos a la playa?


----------



## Kujire (20 Ago 2009)

Hola cari.... ummm me echabas de menos?

estoy reunida: ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Se echa de menos a Kujire para que nos oriente un poco ¿alguna historia especial para hoy? ¿nos vamos a la playa?



Kujire ya está en la playa...







Saludos...

Edito: Vaya pues no, está reunida...


----------



## until (20 Ago 2009)

Buenas!

Kujire cuando te desreunas me dices que viene a signidicar esto,:

"FOSTER CITY, Calif.—Biopharmaceutical company Gilead Sciences Inc. said Wednesday a company executive has established a new stock trading plan.

The plan for Gregg H. Alton, executive vice president for corporate and medical affairs, involves the exercise and sale of options each month through December 2010.

The plan was established under Rule 10b5-1 of the Securities Exchange Act of 1934, the company said in a statement. That rule allows insiders to adopt plans for prescheduled trades to avoid concerns about insider trading.

Several other company executives have similar trading plans.

Shares of Gilead rose nearly 2 percent, or 86 cents, to $45.18 in Wednesday afternoon trading."

Gracias!


----------



## Mulder (20 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Kujire ya está en la playa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supongo que estará reunida en la playa


----------



## Kujire (20 Ago 2009)

Hola de nuevooooo, los cocos han estado de caza ayer y hoy, eso ha puesto en guardia a casi todo el mundo, ahora hay que re-evaluar, yo haré nuevamante presión si los veo débiles. *Yo me iría nuevamente a la playa, para mañana estar preparad@s por si hay guano, que todo pinta muy bien para ello*, si seguimos laterales:, .... aunque cuando aún falta tanto tiempo no me gusta anticipar 

jo, quiero playaaaaaaa!!! ..... tenemos un día muy pesado por aki ...me conformo con el parque:


----------



## Different (20 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola de nuevooooo, los cocos han estado de caza ayer y hoy, eso ha puesto en guardia a casi todo el mundo, ahora hay que re-evaluar, yo haré nuevamante presión si los veo débiles. *Yo me iría nuevamente a la playa, para mañana estar preparad@s por si hay guano, que todo pinta muy bien para ello*, si seguimos laterales:, .... aunque cuando aún falta tanto tiempo no me gusta anticipar
> 
> jo, quiero playaaaaaaa!!! ..... tenemos un día muy pesado por aki ...me conformo con el parque:




¿eRes la de la foto?


----------



## Mulder (20 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola de nuevooooo, los cocos han estado de caza ayer y hoy, eso ha puesto en guardia a casi todo el mundo, ahora hay que re-evaluar, yo haré nuevamante presión si los veo débiles. *Yo me iría nuevamente a la playa, para mañana estar preparad@s por si hay guano, que todo pinta muy bien para ello*, si seguimos laterales:, .... aunque cuando aún falta tanto tiempo no me gusta anticipar
> 
> jo, quiero playaaaaaaa!!! ..... tenemos un día muy pesado por aki ...me conformo con el parque:



Yo esta mañana he cerrado el largo de ayer con +41 puntos y me he ido a la playa 

Si te sirve de consuelo, creo que para mañana ocurrirá algo similar, hemos de tocar el 2688 antes de las 13:00 de mañana, pero creo que llegaremos hoy y veo muy probable la llegada al 2695 un poco más tarde.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Saludos...



Anda que...entre esta foto y la de tu avatar...vaya imagen que te estas creando en el foro... (de bolsa no opino,que cada dia me doy cuenta de que entiendo menos)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ago 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Anda que...entre esta foto y la de tu avatar...vaya imagen que te estas creando en el foro... (de bolsa no opino,que cada dia me doy cuenta de que entiendo menos)



Si te sirve de consuelo no soy Chris Cornell... 

PD: Me tendré que cambiar el avatar? Llevo desde el principio con él, haré un re-styling tipo Hannibal...


----------



## Kujire (20 Ago 2009)

until dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Kujire cuando te desreunas me dices que viene a signidicar esto,:
> 
> ...



Hola, aparentemente es una buena noticia, aunque siempre las noticias que vengan de insiders es necesario un análisis más exhaustivo. Me supongo que te preguntarás porqué empieza a subir? dado que me imagino que comprendes el resto. Pues, puede estar subiendo porque se crearían expectativas de que su precio se va a comportar al alza por bastante tiempo, te acuerdas de las famosos Stock Options? ...pues esas. Si esperas que el precio suba y tienes esas opciones normalmente como extra, si las ejecutas y las vendes ...pues te forras: .... de esa forma las empresas cotizadas suelen pagar a los directivos. ... bien, dicho esto, ahora lo interesante sería encontrar una buena entrada

saludos


----------



## until (20 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola, aparentemente es una buena noticia, aunque siempre las noticias que vengan de insiders es necesario un análisis más exhaustivo. Me supongo que te preguntarás porqué empieza a subir? dado que me imagino que comprendes el resto. Pues, puede estar subiendo porque se crearían expectativas de que su precio se va a comportar al alza por bastante tiempo, te acuerdas de las famosos Stock Options? ...pues esas. Si esperas que el precio suba y tienes esas opciones normalmente como extra, si las ejecutas y las vendes ...pues te forras: .... de esa forma las empresas cotizadas suelen pagar a los directivos. ... bien, dicho esto, ahora lo interesante sería encontrar una buena entrada
> 
> saludos



Me lo repites, haber de ingles ni papa, ni con el traductor de google

De gilead Compre el 10/08/2009 372 acciones a 45,76 $


----------



## Kujire (20 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo esta mañana he cerrado el largo de ayer con +41 puntos y me he ido a la playa
> 
> Si te sirve de consuelo, creo que para mañana ocurrirá algo similar, hemos de tocar el 2688 antes de las 13:00 de mañana, pero creo que llegaremos hoy y veo muy probable la llegada al 2695 un poco más tarde.



muy buena jugada, ...yo no tuve tanta fortuna, me pillaron a la contra: jiji por no fijarme en el papelón, tenía un buen corto y al final me lo cerraron prematuramente, en fin:


----------



## Kujire (20 Ago 2009)

until dijo:


> Me lo repites, haber de ingles ni papa, ni con el traductor de google
> 
> De gilead Compre el 10/08/2009 372 acciones a 45,76 $



ok, umm ... y me pregunto... qué te pasó por la cabeza ese día para meterte en GILD? tienes alguna relación con la empresa?

El párrafo que has escogido es bastante complejo, tanto en el estilo legal como en el funcionamiento de las opciones, y requiere que al menos estuvieras familiarizad@ con la operativa y los requisitos legales por lo cuales son obligados los directivos de las empresas cotizadas. Lo más importante, que creo que debe ser lo que te interesa es que seguramente se vuelvan a ver los 50$ o más ... aunque la tendrás que dar tiempo


----------



## Speculo (20 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si te sirve de consuelo no soy Chris Cornell...
> 
> PD: Me tendré que cambiar el avatar? Llevo desde el principio con él, haré un re-styling tipo Hannibal...



A mí me ha dado la impresión de que Apolo se refería a Kujire con eso de las fotos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> A mí me ha dado la impresión de que Apolo se refería a Kujire con eso de las fotos...



A mi tambien...
Nada mas mandar el post me dio la impresion de que no me habia explicado muy bien...


----------



## until (20 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ok, umm ... y me pregunto... qué te pasó por la cabeza ese día para meterte en GILD? tienes alguna relación con la empresa?
> 
> El párrafo que has escogido es bastante complejo, tanto en el estilo legal como en el funcionamiento de las opciones, y requiere que al menos estuvieras familiarizad@ con la operativa y los requisitos legales por lo cuales son obligados los directivos de las empresas cotizadas. Lo más importante, que creo que debe ser lo que te interesa es que seguramente se vuelvan a ver los 50$ o más ... aunque la tendrás que dar tiempo



OK gracias!

No se que me paso por la cabeza, iba de mojitos hasta arriba esa semana....

Mi cartera es:
10/08/2009 Gilead Sciences 372 Acciones a 45,76 $
12/08/2009 Procter & Gamble 300 Acciones a 52 $
13/08/2009 Genzyme Corporation 350 Acciones a 50,31 $
18/08/2009 Electronics Arts 177 Acciones a 19,57 $

Cualquier noticia sobre las mismas es bien recibida.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> A mí me ha dado la impresión de que Apolo se refería a Kujire con eso de las fotos...



Ya me parecía a mí, que un tio con un avatar de un negrito musculitos haciendo el gili me dijera lo del avatar... : (de buen rollo, of course) pero bueno, no hay mal que por bien no venga... así que nuevo avatar... por cierto vaya aburrimiento de tarde, si sabe hasta la portera que toca bajar... : ups...

Saludos...


----------



## Stuyvesant (20 Ago 2009)

Mariconsonesss


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ya me parecía a mí, que un tio con un avatar de un negrito musculitos haciendo el gili me dijera lo del avatar... : (de buen rollo, of course) pero bueno, no hay mal que por bien no venga... así que nuevo avatar... por cierto vaya aburrimiento de tarde, si sabe hasta la portera que toca bajar... : ups...
> 
> Saludos...



Juuuass xdd aquí estamos todos apañados.... el Apolito con el negrito, el LCASC, con un greñas y el Stuyvesant vete a saber lo que lleva de avatar jajaja

Yo tengo excusa... lo mio es un oso Amoroso , no ... no doy cariños gratis... no insistid .

Pues si que está aburrida la tarde... pero bueno mejor eso que bajemos a saco...

Un saludo

Ultil, macho que foros leías tu para comprar esas acciones, lo digo porque no son de las habituales...


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ago 2009)

Different dijo:


> ¿eRes la de la foto?



Ja ja ja ja, es la primera vez que alguien le pregunta eso a Kujire.


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ja ja ja ja, es la primera vez que alguien le pregunta eso a Kujire.



Y a ti ¿Cuántas?  .Ains... xd sisque así las mal acostumbramos, hay que andar recogiendo babas... (las mías las primeras jaja)


----------



## until (20 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juuuass xdd aquí estamos todos apañados.... el Apolito con el negrito, el LCASC, con un greñas y el Stuyvesant vete a saber lo que lleva de avatar jajaja
> 
> Yo tengo excusa... lo mio es un oso Amoroso , no ... no doy cariños gratis... no insistid .
> 
> ...



Bueno yo acabo de comenzar en este mundillo de la bolsa (en julio)mi primera compra gamesa a 13 € y venta a 14,50 €.

Viendo todos los dias el ibex35 me parece que no da mas de si y me meti en el S&P500. Mire todas las acciones y elegí estoy en el proceso de aprendizaje...... no tengo metodo.....espero poder desarrollarlo.

Mi foro desde hace 3 años + o - es este, pero leo mucho y no escribo nada.

Un saludo!


----------



## Mulder (20 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juuuass xdd aquí estamos todos apañados.... el Apolito con el negrito, el LCASC, con un greñas y el Stuyvesant vete a saber lo que lleva de avatar jajaja
> 
> Yo tengo excusa... lo mio es un oso Amoroso , no ... no doy cariños gratis... no insistid .
> 
> ...



Y yo tengo un banquero saltarín ponesellos.

sospecho que el avatar de Stuyvesant tiene mucho que ver con su extraña forma de saludar


----------



## Stuyvesant (20 Ago 2009)

Por favor , declaraciones de amor en los privados, gracias. Recordad que yo saque a Ignatius del armario.


----------



## Kujire (20 Ago 2009)

*BN: Kujire on PG, GENZ, EA, GILD*



until dijo:


> OK gracias!
> 
> No se que me paso por la cabeza, iba de mojitos hasta arriba esa semana....
> 
> Cualquier noticia sobre las mismas es bien recibida.



GILD era la más floja hasta ayer...., has buscado la suerte jiji y creo que te va a salir bien; las demás te las veo bien, sólo las he visto por encima, pero no descartes el método de los mojitos 

PG, está en un momento dificil, acaba de corregir y comenzar una tendencia al alza peeero no la va a llevar muy lejos, en 54 tiene una parada... a ver como desarrolla.

GENZ tiene buena pinta, recorrido hasta 50 y después evaluar pero es posible que lo sobrepase

EA lo tiene dificil, está bajista hasta nueva órden, ha tomado apoyo en 19, sería importante que no perdiera este nivel. Curiosamente SONY ha comunicado ayer que reduce el precio de la Play y que va a sacar otro modelo más económico, eso podría ayudar a EA y otros, aunque es un suponer de momento y habrá que valorar el impacto en ventas.

Estos análisis "de mesa camilla " tienen una vigencia de 3- 4 días


----------



## until (20 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> GILD era la más floja hasta ayer...., has buscado la suerte jiji y creo que te va a salir bien; las demás te las veo bien, sólo las he visto por encima, pero no descartes el método de los mojitos
> 
> PG, está en un momento dificil, acaba de corregir y comenzar una tendencia al alza peeero no la va a llevar muy lejos, en 54 tiene una parada... a ver como desarrolla.
> 
> ...



Bueno, bueno muchas gracias por ese analisis de servilleta...tomate lo que quieras que invito yo....

Espero que el metodo de los mojitos de buen resultado, aqui lo comentare
yo no busco grandes rentabilidades, solo mas de lo que dan los bancos que aqui en españa ronda el 2%-3%.

Un saludo!


----------



## Kujire (20 Ago 2009)

GENZ ya está en 52, así que habrá que ver cómo termina hoy pero va sobre lo previsto, until ya le saca 700$ .... mientras me tomo unos mojitos a su salud

Por cierto, el precio de la Play se queda en 299$, aunque las empresas de juegos les gustaría verlo en 250$ para el invierno....

ED: Para los FAN-ARIAS, esta acción sigue alcista, de momento no ha nada que nos indique que se va al descalabro, el nivel clave a vigilar sería el 1.80$

ED2: Los cocos están en el parké de nuevo, cuidado porque son tozudos rompiendo el lateral que llevamos, nos quieren decir algo, .... aún no sé lo que puede ser ... pero parecer que quieren hablarnos!


----------



## Mulder (20 Ago 2009)

Señores, cuidado con la mini...


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ago 2009)

until dijo:


> Bueno, bueno muchas gracias por ese analisis de servilleta...tomate lo que quieras que invito yo....
> 
> Espero que el metodo de los mojitos de buen resultado, aqui lo comentare
> yo no busco grandes rentabilidades, solo mas de lo que dan los bancos que aqui en españa ronda el 2%-3%.
> ...



Que bien, otro método para probar. El de Mulder es el cambio de luna, Tonuel usa la baraja y una moneda, y ahora tu los mojitos... este me gusta el que más.

Marchando una ronda!!


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Ago 2009)

Umm las Fact se están comportando de maravilla y en los últimos minutos la estaban comprando con ganas y en cantidad ^___^! Buena señal. Con su intento y todo de saltar stops a media sesión.

Se que el plan Kuji, eran los 11$ pero la estoy viendo mucho más arriba. 
Se está notando mucho el gran porcentaje institucional que hay .

Las PPHM, aburridas tal y como decía DP, pero también en Septiembre tienen un congreso, lo mismo se le puede sacar algo con vistas a esa fecha.

Buenas noches ^^!


----------



## Kujire (20 Ago 2009)

Me encantan las cosas que dicen los traders del pitch, venga les dejo unas cosillas



> No quiero tener razón,.... sólo quiero hacer dinero





> T. Geithner dice que la economia se está estabilizando, ....me gustaría saber lo que fuma





> En estos momentos(SP a 1006) .... lo mejor es cerrar los ojos y darle al botón





> Esto es psicológico sabes(?) ...una pena que me saltara las clases en la facultad





> El programa de la pasta por lo autos viejos(Cash for Clunkers), es el rescate de los automovilistas (en contraposición al rescate de los bancos), subsidiando a los fabricantes Japoneses, es la primera vez que el ganador es el medio ambiente:





> El mercado Chino? ...es el mayor casino del mundo, ...si quiero casino me voy a LV (las Vegas)





> Tim (por T. Geithenr) y el CEO de AIG deben vivir en el mismo país.... todavía piensa que el segundo va a pagar lo que debe





> Quedarse abiert@ de noche ahora es tan arriesgado como ir al Ricks, bailar por 20$ y esperar que le tio que te los meta en el bikini no sea calvo y gordo


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Ago 2009)

Vamos... que son todos unos elementos de cuidado 

Esos han de sonar como los de Enron cuando ganaban pasta a raudales, si yo hubiera podido, pongo una bomba en las centrales eléctricas jajaja

Un saludo "elementa"


----------



## Mulder (20 Ago 2009)

Mañana creo que toca gap a la baja, en el Stoxx deberíamos abrir en el 2650-57.

En el S&P hemos tenido soltada a ùltima hora y el precio no ha acompañado a la mecionada soltada.


----------



## tonuel (21 Ago 2009)

Ya estoy aquí chavales... quiero ver guano a granel... 


Para hoy viernes tengo en juego la sota de bastos y el cinco de espadas... hagan lo que quieran con la información... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (21 Ago 2009)

A los buenos dias!



Mulder dijo:


> Mañana creo que toca gap a la baja, en el Stoxx deberíamos abrir en el 2650-57.
> 
> En el S&P hemos tenido soltada a ùltima hora y el precio no ha acompañado a la mecionada soltada.



¡Lo he bordado! 

El indicador para ver las entradas y salidas de dinero también sirve para saber el tamaño del gap al dia siguiente aunque hay que aplicarlo al S&P y extrapolarlo al Stoxx, lleva dos días acertando. Una pena que hoy no lo haya aprovechado.

Será interesante ver que hace hoy de cara al lunes donde los gaps suelen ser de tamaño respetable.


----------



## until (21 Ago 2009)

Buenos Dias!

De momento el nikkei 225 cae -1,32%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Ago 2009)

Buenos días... 

*# Opciones sobre el EuroStoxx (OESX), a las 12:00h
# Opciones sobre el Dax (ODAX), a las 13:00h
# Futuros sobre el CAC-40 de Agosto, a las 16:00
# Futuros sobre el Ibex y Mini-Ibex de Agosto, a las 16:45
# Opciones sobre el Mini-Ibex (MN), a las 16:45h
*
Saludos...

PD: Y venta de viviendas USA a las 16:00h...


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> *# Opciones sobre el EuroStoxx (OESX), a las 12:00h
> # Opciones sobre el Dax (ODAX), a las 13:00h
> ...



¿Y las del Sp, Dow...?  ya que estamos... jaja

Buenos días ^__^!

El día a comenzado con engaño de nuestro querido ibex, aunque supongo que dentro de poco irá hacia abajo de nuevo para remontar antes de los vencimientos.

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Ago 2009)

Wataru, creo que es a las 16:30h a ver si alguien lo puedo confirmar...

Por cierto, el Stoxx desde los máximos de la semana pasada a los mínimos de esta, ha corregido exactamente el 61,8%... sobre los 2676/78...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Ago 2009)

*PMI de servicios de la eurozona sube de 45,7 a 49,5 mucho mejor que el 46,5 esperado y tocando máximos de 15 meses.
PMI de manufacturas sube de 46,3 a 47,9 mejor que el 47,5 esperado, máximo de 14 meses.
Indicador de empleo sube de 42,7 a 45,8, máximo de 10 meses.*

Ayer: El volumen fue muy bajo con 1.000 millones de acciones negociadas en NYSE, por debajo de la media anual de 1.500 millones y de 1.900 millones de acciones negociadas en Nasdaq por debajo de la media anual de 2.300 millones.

Saludos...


----------



## Deudor (21 Ago 2009)

La última semana de Agosto....
Buena semana para lanzar la última ofensiva del broteverdismo.
Si 'alguien' manipula 'algo' mejor hacerlo ahora, que esperar a Septiembre.


----------



## Mulder (21 Ago 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> La última semana de Agosto....
> Buena semana para lanzar la última ofensiva del broteverdismo.
> Si 'alguien' manipula 'algo' mejor hacerlo ahora, que esperar a Septiembre.



Yo no me fio, mi cabeza me dice que la semana será bajista por varias razones, aunque entre ellas no está el análisis técnico. Mi corazonada y el análisis técnico me dice que esta podría ser una de las semanas más alcistas desde julio.

La verdad es que no se que pensar, de momento espero la llegada al 2688 antes de las 13:00 de hoy, como predice mi sistema de ciclos, cuando terminen los vencimientos y veamos que ocurre en ese momento tal vez tengamos una pista más o una pista falsa.

Es que todo puede pasar ahora mismo.


----------



## Mulder (21 Ago 2009)

¡¡Conseguido el 2688 antes de las 13:00!!

Ahora a esperar a las 13:00 para comenzar un nuevo ciclo.


----------



## tonuel (21 Ago 2009)

Lo que está pasando mi culo se lo puede explicar gustosamente... :o

Me vuelvo a pirar... pero cuando vuelva de la playita ya saben donde quiero ver todo este chiringo...



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (21 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo que está pasando mi culo se lo puede explicar gustosamente... :o
> 
> Me vuelvo a pirar... pero cuando vuelva de la playita ya saben donde quiero ver todo este chiringo...)



Pobre, no sabe lo que le espera


----------



## Riviera (21 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¡¡Conseguido el 2688 antes de las 13:00!!
> 
> Ahora a esperar a las 13:00 para comenzar un nuevo ciclo.



Que en el caso del ibex deberia bajar hasta las 15:00,para desde ahi hacer maximos hasta el vencimiento.¡parece todo tan facil que seguro que me la meten doblada!


----------



## Riviera (21 Ago 2009)

Abro cortos en el miniibex en 11040


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Ago 2009)

Buenas Tardes ^____^

Ains que me da el atake MBI Pre-market: 5.66 +0.37 (6.99%) ^____^!

Veremos si sigue así que me quiero quitar este muerto que ha caído a plomo...

La zona 0 está en los 6 dolares... mi objetivo los 7 para salir. (Por si acaso en cuanto toque los 6 le pongo el stop ).

Un saludo

Edito: `___´ Es un engaño xd 06:01 $ 5.66 100 .Con 100 acciones han subido un 7% en el Pre... manda eggs.


----------



## Mulder (21 Ago 2009)

ARIA está a 2.02 en el pre-market tras el cierre de ayer en 2.06, me ha dado una razón más para ponerme largo esta mañana en el Stoxx con notables beneficios


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ARIA está a 2.02 en el pre-market tras el cierre de ayer en 2.06, me ha dado una razón más para ponerme largo esta mañana en el Stoxx con notables beneficios



2.02 fue en el After, aún no ha cotizado en el Pre.

Un saludo


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ARIA está a 2.02 en el pre-market tras el cierre de ayer en 2.06, me ha dado una razón más para ponerme largo esta mañana en el Stoxx con notables beneficios



Lo de ARIA y los índices es matemático ..... Muy curioso.

Cuidado hasta el cierre de sesión.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Ago 2009)

El S&P sigue atascado en el fibo38,2%...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (21 Ago 2009)

El dato de esta tarde a las 16:00 va a decidirlo TODO, no solo si seguimos subiendo o no, sino también lo que ocurrirá la semana que viene, así que es muy importante.


----------



## Riviera (21 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El dato de esta tarde a las 16:00 va a decidirlo TODO, no solo si seguimos subiendo o no, sino también lo que ocurrirá la semana que viene, así que es muy importante.



Bernanke habla hoy a la hora de los datos de viviendas por lo tanto la semana que viene deberia ser utilizada exclusivamente para homenajear a nuestro PEPON 26 .

Yo me encargo de la pirotecnia


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (21 Ago 2009)

holam! seguramente ya lo sabéis pero lo posteo
Barrapunto | Crackeando Wall Street: 'High Frecuency Trading'


----------



## chollero (21 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El dato de esta tarde a las 16:00 va a decidirlo TODO, no solo si seguimos subiendo o no, sino también lo que ocurrirá la semana que viene, así que es muy importante.



los datos no importan un bledo vamos para arriba


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ago 2009)

Que gusto da conectarse a estas horas y tener el IBEX en broteverde total.

Sr. Riviera, pase por caja a por su owned, gracias.



Riviera dijo:


> Que en el caso del ibex deberia bajar hasta las 15:00,para desde ahi hacer maximos hasta el vencimiento.¡parece todo tan facil que seguro que me la meten doblada!


----------



## Kujire (21 Ago 2009)

Klan - Klan - Klan - Klan - Klan - Klan!!!!!

Buuuuuuenos Veraniegos Dias HOY ES VIERNES

probando probando probando !!!Tod@s Largos? ... Los cocos están tirando del pelotón así que sibidita a ellos mevoooooy, OJO! estos NO TODOS los cocos nos acompañan


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Ago 2009)

Estamos a 2,5 puntos del máximo anual en el S&P...

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Ago 2009)

Uish... eso suena como el vídeo ese en el que un tren lleno de indios, arrancaba... jaja xd El final suele ser todos despeñados...

¿Lunes Oscuro? 

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (21 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> probando probando probando !!!Tod@s Largos? ... Los cocos están tirando del pelotón así que sibidita a ellos mevoooooy, OJO! estos NO TODOS los cocos nos acompañan



Yo ya me salí del largo y hoy no creo que vuelva a entrar más, aunque me tienta mucho, pero he aprendido con la experiencia a no sobreoperar, más vale pájaro en mano y tal, de lo único que me lamento es de no haber mantenido más la posición sabiendo que iba a subir más.

Pero llevo unas muy buenas plusvalías de toda esta semana, solo cometí un pequeño error del que me recuperé el mismo día y además con buenos beneficios.


----------



## Kujire (21 Ago 2009)

Quién sabe si llegamos al lunes: ... 

Preparando batallón de cortos, los cocos están flojeando... están esperando a que Tito Bernanke dé su bendición .... 

...faltan 15mins​
.... de momento nada de playita, ni de play.... tener la munición preparada :


----------



## Kujire (21 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo ya me salí del largo y hoy no creo que vuelva a entrar más, aunque me tienta mucho, pero he aprendido con la experiencia a no sobreoperar, más vale pájaro en mano y tal, de lo único que me lamento es de no haber mantenido más la posición sabiendo que iba a subir más.
> 
> Pero llevo unas muy buenas plusvalías de toda esta semana, solo cometí un pequeño error del que me recuperé el mismo día y además con buenos beneficios.



 muy bien, por aki no podemos perder el tiempo así que nos subimos en la priemra estación y hasta que nos descubra el revisor yeah!! no hay que arrepentirse de vender antes, sólo pensar en cómo conseguir más. Con los cocos decorando la charca sólo hay una dirección...

ED: uy uy uy los cocos empiezan a darse la vuelta ...


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Ago 2009)

Jur xd Acabo de largar mis Fact a 10.90... llevaba buenas plusvalías y prefiero agarrar ahora un poco. : Entraremos de nuevo más abajo.

Jaja Un saludo

Aghh..siguen subiendo, nooo, esperarmeee `__´


----------



## Riviera (21 Ago 2009)

Parada en 10800 o directos al 10500?

Pecata,a riesgo de un owned mayor ,de momento los aguanto y espero poder añadir unos cuantos mas mas abajo


----------



## Mulder (21 Ago 2009)

Las ARIA subiendo sospechosamente.....

Que mal me huele esto.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Ago 2009)

Mulder... yo las veo bajando ...


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2009)

Van a recibir al dato en máximos intradiarios.
Dedo sobre el botón (pero no sé todavía el color ....)


----------



## Mulder (21 Ago 2009)

Subidóon, a los cielos, objetivo 2743 en el Stoxx, probablemente lo consigamos hoy.


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ago 2009)

¿Que han dicho? Esto se ha disparado...


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2009)

ostia que salto ha pegado


----------



## Kujire (21 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News ... FED*

Ben Bernanke



> US y la econm mundial salen de la recesión, sin embargo "veo nuevas pérdidas en entidades fras, en la familias"



Ventas de Casas de 2ª mano mejor de lo esperado

ED: Los Cocos nos quieren decir que vayamos LARGOS


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2009)

Sube hasta ARIA.


----------



## Mulder (21 Ago 2009)

El 2743 se ha conseguido en un santiamén, esto ya va demasiado rápido para mi y sigo lamentándome de no haber mantenido el largo


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Sube hasta ARIA.



Pues parece que tiene unas ganas tremendas de marcarse una gran caída... yo entro si vuelve a los 1.9X.

Un saludo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ago 2009)

Vendido mi largos en acs en 36,6


----------



## Kujire (21 Ago 2009)

YAHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

Bernanke no falla, si es que dice cuatro cosas y lo arregla todo!!!

ED: No se me vengan atrás ahora, no le den al botón y surfeen lo cocos están por detrás!


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2009)

Sube a toda ostia y demasiado deprisa (Stoxx).
El fibo del 38,2% lo tiene en 2780 - 2800.

Miedo da y hay que tener un par de huevos para calzarle un corto en ese nivel. Te descuidas y pierdes hasta los dientes


----------



## Mulder (21 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Sube a toda ostia y demasiado deprisa (Stoxx).
> El fibo del 38,2% lo tiene en 2780 - 2800.
> 
> Miedo da y hay que tener un par de huevos para calzarle un corto en ese nivel. Te descuidas y pierdes hasta los dientes



Lo que yo me pregunto es ¿porqué piensas en cortos en este preciso instante?

Si estamos subiendo, solo hay un camino...

edito: pon orden por encima de máximos y déjate llevar (si llega), eso es lo que te está diciendo ahora mismo el mercado.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Ago 2009)

Yo no quiero saber nada de cortos... y no porque ande escaldado, sino porque tiene mucho riesgo y poco beneficio ahora mismo.

Largo cuando lo vea claro y sino.. mirando.

Un saludo


----------



## Riviera (21 Ago 2009)

11282 ha llegado a tocar el fut del ibex y 11320 el mini.Comienza a hacer demasiado por ahi arriba mulder


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo que yo me pregunto es ¿porqué piensas en cortos en este preciso instante?
> 
> Si estamos subiendo, solo hay un camino...



Subiendo hoy cerca de un 3% y con el fibo tan cercano, no le meto un largo ni borracho. 
El corto es, si dentro del despropósito le llevan HOY al 2780 y como digo hay que tener los huevos bien puestos. Vamos, que me hago caquita .... :


----------



## xavigomis (21 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Subidóon, a los cielos, objetivo 2743 en el Stoxx, probablemente lo consigamos hoy.



Tu eres muy bueno


----------



## Catacrack (21 Ago 2009)

Las ARIAs son muy aburridas, me estan matando en vida, que le den un petardazo de una vez aunque sea para abajo.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Las ARIAs son muy aburridas, me estan matando en vida, que le den un petardazo de una vez aunque sea para abajo.



Eaas terminan subiendo un huevo pero cuando lo hagan será como un latigazo muy rápido.

Mientras tanto, mantienen / bajan poco a poco.


----------



## Mulder (21 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Subiendo hoy cerca de un 3% y con el fibo tan cercano, no le meto un largo ni borracho.
> El corto es, si dentro del despropósito le llevan HOY al 2780 y como digo hay que tener los huevos bien puestos. Vamos, que me hago caquita .... :



Simplemente se trata de seguir la tendencia, estamos ahora mismo en subida libre, el máximo de hoy es el máximo diario, semanal, mensual y anual.

Orden por encima del máximo del día, si llega es señal de un nuevo subidón, simplemente por lógica, ahora no hay nada que marque el límite, hemos subido hasta el 2750 y hemos parado ahí por ser una resistencia natural, no hay más obstáculos, de pasarlo nos iríamos sin dificultades al 2800.

Entonces sigo preguntando ¿porque no? en la bolsa hay que tener muchísima flexibilidad mental y asimilar lo que nos dice el mercado, no estar actuando siempre a la contra como robots esperando encontrar el techo o suelo dorado, eso ni los cocos saben donde está.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Ago 2009)

Duda ¿En Usa los dividendos también se descuentan de la cotización? o ¿tienen apartados...?

Copio:

iPAS Inc. --> iPass Inc. - Google Finance
Reparte dividendo de 0,32 en cash a quienes posean acciones a día 31 de agosto de 2009. Por si interesa lo pongo por aquí.
Del estilo a American Capital. Cotizando en torno a 1,70, por tanto el dividendo es de un 18%, que no está nada mal.

Se que es un chicharrito pero a veces dan buenos resultados...

Un saludo


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Simplemente se trata de seguir la tendencia, estamos ahora mismo en subida libre, el máximo de hoy es el máximo diario, semanal, mensual y anual.
> 
> Orden por encima del máximo del día, si llega es señal de un nuevo subidón, simplemente por lógica, ahora no hay nada que marque el límite, hemos subido hasta el 2750 y hemos parado ahí por ser una resistencia natural, no hay más obstáculos, de pasarlo nos iríamos sin dificultades al 2800.
> 
> Entonces sigo preguntando ¿porque no? en la bolsa hay que tener muchísima flexibilidad mental y asimilar lo que nos dice el mercado, no estar actuando siempre a la contra como robots esperando encontrar el techo o suelo dorado, eso ni los cocos saben donde está.



Está claro. 

Lo del corto es absurdo porque serían pocos puntos y contratendencia.


----------



## chollero (21 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Simplemente se trata de seguir la tendencia, estamos ahora mismo en subida libre, el máximo de hoy es el máximo diario, semanal, mensual y anual.
> 
> Orden por encima del máximo del día, si llega es señal de un nuevo subidón, simplemente por lógica, ahora no hay nada que marque el límite, hemos subido hasta el 2750 y hemos parado ahí por ser una resistencia natural, no hay más obstáculos, de pasarlo nos iríamos sin dificultades al 2800.
> 
> Entonces sigo preguntando ¿porque no? en la bolsa hay que tener muchísima flexibilidad mental y asimilar lo que nos dice el mercado, no estar actuando siempre a la contra como robots esperando encontrar el techo o suelo dorado, eso ni los cocos saben donde está.



diste en la clave


----------



## Mulder (21 Ago 2009)

De Cárpatos:



> 16:34:08 h.
> ECRI. Muy importante. [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que vamos a pasar de los brotes verdes a los tallos verdes.


----------



## until (21 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Simplemente se trata de seguir la tendencia, estamos ahora mismo en subida libre, el máximo de hoy es el máximo diario, semanal, mensual y anual.
> 
> Orden por encima del máximo del día, si llega es señal de un nuevo subidón, simplemente por lógica, ahora no hay nada que marque el límite, hemos subido hasta el 2750 y hemos parado ahí por ser una resistencia natural, no hay más obstáculos, de pasarlo nos iríamos sin dificultades al 2800.
> 
> Entonces sigo preguntando ¿porque no? en la bolsa hay que tener muchísima flexibilidad mental y asimilar lo que nos dice el mercado, no estar actuando siempre a la contra como robots esperando encontrar el techo o suelo dorado, eso ni los cocos saben donde está.



Sabias Palabras


----------



## Speculo (21 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> De Cárpatos:
> 
> 
> 
> Parece que vamos a pasar de los brotes verdes a los tallos verdes.



¿Lo del ECRI nos lo creemos o no? Aquí al final vamos a salir de la crisis porque los políticos lo dicen y se acabó. El que no esté de acuerdo, que se vaya a vivir al Congo.

Ahora, que lo de Cárpatos, también tiene delito. El hombre está hecho un lío. Espero que no les diga eso a sus clientes...


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes
Vaya arreón futurista.Me parece que DJI está haciendo una sopera en la cumbre.

Speculo.
Los dos últimos datos de desempleo semanal usano se han deteriorado bastante.Y la morosidad hipotecaria sigue sin control según CNBC
Octubre se acerca.
Saludos



Edito ahora que encontré la new:
http://www.cnbc.com/id/32490619

Brutal y tal


----------



## Kujire (21 Ago 2009)

Sip yo creo que de ahí las perlas que soltaron ayer algunos traders, la economía está como está ... importa algo? ..pues para la bolsa nada.. así que más vale hacer dinero y estar equivocados.

... ahora bien, estamos en Agosto recuerdan? donde incluso los cerdos vuelan


----------



## Mulder (21 Ago 2009)

Ojo, que tienen intención de atacar máximos de nuevo, vuelve a entrar dinero tras el mordisco en máximos del día, aunque yo creo que esta es la puntilla antes de una corrección y no creo que vamos nuevos máximos hoy, pero le están dando caña con mucha seriedad.

edito: sigue sin apreciarse quita de dinero ninguna, esta gente me da miedo, quieren irse más arriba de lo que estamos.


----------



## Mulder (21 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Sip yo creo que de ahí las perlas que soltaron ayer algunos traders, la economía está como está ... importa algo? ..pues para la bolsa nada.. así que más vale hacer dinero y estar equivocados.
> 
> ... ahora bien, estamos en Agosto recuerdan? donde incluso los cerdos vuelan



Este agosto no es el habitual de otros años con laterales eternos y volumen por los suelos, parece un mes de trading tan normal como otro cualquiera.

Yo lo prefiero, que conste 

edito: y yo que siempre he pasado un poco de los fundamentales....ahora tengo razón, vaya vueltas da la vida.


----------



## Mulder (21 Ago 2009)

Prepárense para un nuevo ataque de los toritos, ¡hasta el infinito y más allá!


----------



## shamus (21 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Simplemente se trata de seguir la tendencia, estamos ahora mismo en subida libre, el máximo de hoy es el máximo diario, semanal, mensual y anual.
> 
> Orden por encima del máximo del día, si llega es señal de un nuevo subidón, simplemente por lógica, ahora no hay nada que marque el límite, hemos subido hasta el 2750 y hemos parado ahí por ser una resistencia natural, no hay más obstáculos, de pasarlo nos iríamos sin dificultades al 2800.
> 
> Entonces sigo preguntando ¿porque no? en la bolsa hay que tener muchísima flexibilidad mental y asimilar lo que nos dice el mercado, no estar actuando siempre a la contra como robots esperando encontrar el techo o suelo dorado, eso ni los cocos saben donde está.



Lo que dices me plantea la siguiente duda: Hay algun tipo de orden que se pueda dar al mercado para comprar cuando se supere cierto valor?. Una compra de stop limitado quiza?.


----------



## Speculo (21 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Prepárense para un nuevo ataque de los toritos, ¡hasta el infinito y más allá!



He metido un corto en máximos hace un cuarto hora y a los treinta segundos y sin subir el precio un solo punto, me temblaba la mano.
Siguiendo la máxima aquella de "si cuando abres una posición estás más nervioso de lo normal, algo habrás hecho mal", he cerrado con cuatro puntos a mi favor.

Después de lo de hoy y de como se han quedado los ositos, podemos tener fácil dos o tres días de subidas moderadas. Y además, el indicador de mi mano temblorosa avisa a mi torpe cerebro de lo que no es correcto.

Be trend, my friend.


----------



## Speculo (21 Ago 2009)

shamus dijo:


> Lo que dices me plantea la siguiente duda: Hay algun tipo de orden que se pueda dar al mercado para comprar cuando se supere cierto valor?. Una compra de stop limitado quiza?.



Exacto. Orden de stop limitado al alza o a la baja. Lo de comprar/vender va implícito en el tipo de orden.


----------



## Mulder (21 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> He metido un corto en máximos hace un cuarto hora y a los treinta segundos y sin subir el precio un solo punto, me temblaba la mano.
> Siguiendo la máxima aquella de "si cuando abres una posición estás más nervioso de lo normal, algo habrás hecho mal", he cerrado con cuatro puntos a mi favor.



A mi ya hace tiempo que no me pasa, pero si he tenido temporadas donde me sucedía eso.




Speculo dijo:


> Después de lo de hoy y de como se han quedado los ositos, podemos tener fácil dos o tres días de subidas moderadas. Y además, el indicador de mi mano temblorosa avisa a mi torpe cerebro de lo que no es correcto.
> 
> Be trend, my friend.



jajajaja, buena frase!

Tras el máximo del día le han dado una mordida al dinero y ahora han vuelto a acumular por encima de los niveles de máximos, están preparando otro ataque, pero lo ejecutarán cuando les de la gana, si no se hacen nuevos máximos en lo que queda de sesión creo que me la voy a jugar a gap alcista para el lunes.

Pero siempre fijándose bien en lo que hace el S&P, por cierto, en este le han dado la mordida en máximos pero no ha recuperado, que curioso. Los gringos parece que aun no están preparados para subir más.

Ahora en un rato he de irme, pero al volver vigilaré bien el tema.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2009)

Lleva cerca de 2 horas en encefalograma plano. Ni palante ni patrás.


----------



## Mulder (21 Ago 2009)

Las rupturas a máximos del S&P son más falsas que un euro de cartón, el dinero está muy por debajo de los máximos de esta tarde, por eso el Stoxx no las sigue.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Ago 2009)

Buenas noches ^__^!

He comprado 15 mil "MESA" a 0.2531. Me ha gustado mucho que estén cancelando deuda, más bull que eso... 

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Sube a toda ostia y demasiado deprisa (Stoxx).
> El fibo del 38,2% lo tiene en 2780 - 2800.
> 
> Miedo da y hay que tener un par de huevos para calzarle un corto en ese nivel. Te descuidas y pierdes hasta los dientes



2840 concretamente... va con mucho retraso con el S&P... del Ibex ni hablamos... :

Saludos...

PD: Carvil desde Tailandia debe estar pensando en su owned... jeje


----------



## Stuyvesant (21 Ago 2009)

"¡Uf! casi nos damos de morros con el Iceberg de mierda ese" Ultimas retransmisiones captadas por el Carpatia.


Nenes, el barco hace agua. Wall Street va a estar movida este año, pero cuando allí cojan un catarro, aquí ya están todos en la UCI. Salid de la bolsa española ahora y despacito, sin que se note, los que estéis muy pillados... que aún estáis a tiempo. Y si no, volved a leer el titulo de este Post.


PS.

En realidad la ultima transmisión del Titanic fue “La sala de maquinas está llena hasta las calderas”.


----------



## tonuel (21 Ago 2009)

Las cintras las aguanto hasta los 6,50€ si hace falta... que va a ser que no... :


Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (21 Ago 2009)

Yo solo os recuerdo: Galicia AA negativa, y ya no llevo la cuenta de cuantas comunidades están ya en esa calificación además de Canarias y Andalucía. Cuando los guiris empiezan a arriar los botes salvavidas por regiones de un país, olvidaos de alzas en valores de bolsa. El dinero se las pira. Y hay seguros que cubrir. Y No os lo van contar con antelación, esta actividad en Agosto no es un síntoma de recuperación, sino de todo lo contrario.

Y por mí, como si el capitán del barco tiene una escoba en el culo cuando se sienta en el escaño. Ya están previniendo de que la culpa es de la cifras de paro y de que se va a crear empleo incentivando y forzando las maquinas de… patatín-patatán

El desague tiene esas cosas malas y rapidas, por eso lo llaman "espiral" cuando empieza, y los últimos en tirar la gorra y saltar por la borda son siempre la tripulación y el botas, que ya ha enmierdado a unos cuantos. Y ahora si me lo permiten caballeros, voy inflando los patitos de goma, que me quedan unos cuantos.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Ago 2009)

A los de Aria... mirad el After... menuda alegría y con volumen...

Una pena no acompañaros 

Buen fin de semana


----------



## Mulder (22 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> A los de Aria... mirad el After... menuda alegría y con volumen...
> 
> Una pena no acompañaros
> 
> Buen fin de semana



A última hora se ha visto una suelta de dinero en el S&P y una pequeña bajada, esto quiere decir que empezaremos con gap a la baja en el Stoxx con objetivo entre 2728-2711, hemos acabado en 2743.

Creo que al inicio nos iremos a 2706 y ahí rebotaremos, pero eso ya lo veremos el lunes.

Lo de ARIA confirma todo esto.


----------



## Antiparras (22 Ago 2009)

Navegando por ahí me he encontrado con esto:

¿Cómo es posible que grandes bancos como Goldman Sachs estén amasando tantos beneficios cuando han pasado sólo unos meses desde el colapso financiero? La respuesta se podría encontrar en una operativa informática denominada high-frequency trading (operaciones de alta frecuencia). Ahora mismo un 70% de las transacciones que se hacen en EEUU las hacen los HFTP con un volumen diario de 1.500 millones. Los programas de HFTP fueron introducidos para dar en teoría liquidez al mercado pero esta liquidez no es real, simplemente son programas informáticos que se adelantan microsegundos al enviar las ordenes. GOLDMAN controla un 21% de las operaciones de este tipo y en los últimos resultados declara que ha ganado 2.100 millones de dólares con este tipo de operaciones. El New York Times dedicó un artículo a esta técnica el pasado mes de julio. Parece que la neutralidad no solo es necesaria en la Red. Más en Cotizalia.
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## tonuel (22 Ago 2009)

Antiparras dijo:


> ¿Cómo es posible que grandes bancos como Goldman Sachs estén amasando tantos beneficios cuando han pasado sólo unos meses desde el colapso financiero? La respuesta se podría encontrar en una operativa informática denominada *high-frequency trading (operaciones de alta frecuencia). *


----------



## until (22 Ago 2009)

*Por si no lo conociais, lectura obligatoria*

"Muy pronto un negocio mucho más atractivo que el teatral atrajo mi atención y la del país. Era un asuntillo llamado mercado de valores. Lo conoci por primera vez hacia 1926. Constituyó una sorpresa muy agradable descubrir que era un negociante muy astuto. O por lo menos eso parecía, porque todo lo que compraba aumentaba de valor. No tenía asesor financiero ¿Quién lo necesitaba? Podías cerrar los ojos, apoyar el dedo en cualquier punto del enorme tablero mural y la acción que acababas de comprar empezaba inmediatamente a subir. Nunca obtuve beneficios. Parecía absurdo vender una acción a treinta cuando se sabía que dentro del año doblaría o triplicaría su valor. 
Mi sueldo semanal era de unos dos mil, pero esto era calderilla en comparación con la pasta que ganaba teóricamente en Wall Street. Disfrutaba trabajando en la revista pero el salario me interesaba muy poco. Aceptaba de todo el mundo confidencias sobre el mercado de valores. Ahora cuesta creerlo pero incidentes como el que sigue eran corrientes en aquellos días. 
Subí a un ascensor del hotel Copley Plaza, en Boston.El ascensorista me reconoció y dijo: 
- Hace un ratito han subido dos individuos. Peces gordos, de verdad. Vestían americanas cruzadas y llevaban claveles en las solapas. Hablaban del mercado de valores y, créame, amigo, tenían aspecto de saber lo que decían. No se han figurado que yo estaba escuchándoles, pero cuando manejo el ascensor siempre tengo el oído atento. ¡No voy a pasarme toda la vida haciendo subir y bajar uno de estos cajones! El caso es que oí que uno de los individuos decía al otro: "Ponga todo el dinero que pueda obtener en United Corporation" [...] Corrimos hacia el vestíbulo, entramos en el despacho del agente y en un santiamén compramos acciones de United Corporation por valor de ciento sesenta mil dólares, con una garantía del veinticinco por ciento. 
Para los pocos afortunados que no se arruinaron en 1929 y que no estén familiarizados con Wall Street, permitanme explicar lo que significa esa garantía del veinticinco por ciento. Por ejemplo, si uno compraba ochenta mil dólares de acciones, sólo tenía que pagar en efectivo veinte mil. El resto se le quedaba a deber al agente. Era como robar dinero. 
[...] Ahora vengo de Wall Street y allí no se habla de otra cosa que del Cobre Anaconda. Se vende a ciento treinta y ocho dólares la acción y se rumorea que llegará hasta los quinientos. ¡Cómprala antes de que sea demasiado tarde! Lo sé de muy buena tinta. [...] Eramos propietarios de doscientas acciones de estos valores que rezumaban oro. El agente incluso nos felicitó. Dijo: 
- No ocurre a menudo que alguien entre con tan buen pie en una Compañía como la Anaconda. 
El mercado siguió subiendo y subiendo. Cuando estábamos de gira, Max Gordon, el productor teatral, solía ponerme una conferencia telefónica cada mañana desde Nueva York, sólo para informarme de la cotización del mercado y de sus predicciones para el día. Dichos augurios nunca variaban. Siempre eran "arriba, arriba, arriba". Hasta entonces yo no había imaginado que uno pudiera hacerse rico sin trabajar. 
Max me llamó una mañana [...] 
-¿Por qué no abandonas el teatro y olvidas esos miserables dos mil semanales que ganas? Son calderilla. Tal como manejas tus finanzas, aseguraría que puedes ganar más dinero en una hora, instalado en el despacho de un agente de valores, que los que puedes obtener haciendo ocho representaciones semanales en Broadway. 
Max -contesté-, no hay duda de que tu consejo es sensacional. Pero al fin y al cabo tengo ciertas obligaciones con Kaufman, Ryskind, Irving Berlin y con mi productor Sam Harris. 
Los que por entonces no sabía era que Kaufman, Ruskind, Berlin y Harris también compraban a crédito y que, finalmente, iban a ser aniquilados por sus asesores financieros.[...] 
-Max, ¿cuanto tiempo durará esto? 
Max repuso, utilizando una frase de Al Jolson. 
-Hermano, ¡todavía no has visto nada! 
Lo más sorprendente del mercado, en 1929, era que nadie vendía una sola acción. La gente compraba sin cesar. Un día, con cierta timidez, hablé a mi agente acerca de este fenómeno especulativo. 
- No sé gran cosa sobre Wall Street - empecé a decir en son de disculpa- pero, ¿qué es lo que hace que esas acciones sigan ascendiendo? ¿No debiera haber alguna relación entre las ganancias de una compañía, sus dividendos y el precio de venta de sus acciones? 
Por encima de mi cabeza, miró a una nueva víctima que acababa de entrar en su despacho y dijo: 
- Tiene mucho que aprender acerca del mercado de valores. Lo que usted no sabe respecto a las acciones serviría para llenar un libro. 
- Oiga, buen hombre -repliqué-. He venido aquí en busca de consejo. Si no sabe usted hablar con cortesía, hay otros que tendrán mucho gusto en encargarse de mis asuntos. Y ahora. ¿qué estaba usted diciendo? 
Adecuadamente castigado y amansado, respondió: 
- Tal vez no se dé cuenta, pero éste ha cesado de ser un mercado nacional. Ahora somos un mercado mundial. Recibimos órdenes de compra de todos los países de Europa, de América del Sur e incluso de Oriente. Esta mañana hemos recibido de la India un encargo para comprar mil acciones de Tuberías Crane. 
[...] 
Mientras el mercado seguía ascendiendo hacia el firmamento, empecé a sentirme cada vez más nervioso. El poco juicio que tenía me aconsejaba vender, pero, al igual que todos los demás primos, era avaricioso. Lamentaba desprenderme de cualquier acción, pues estaba seguro de que iba a doblar su valor en pocos meses. 
[...] 
- Precioso, ¿Tienes algunas Goldman-Sachs? 
- Dulzura -respondí (a este juego pueden jugar dos)-, no sólo no tengo ninguna, sino que nunca he oído hablar de ellas ¿Qué es Goldman-Sachs? ¿Una marca de harina? 
Me cogió por ambas solapas y me atrajo hacia sí. Por un momento pensé que iba a besarme. 
- ¡No me digas que nunca has oído hablar de las Goldman-Sachs! -exclamó incrédulamente-. Es la compañía de inversiones más sensacional de todo el mercado de valores. 
Luego consultó su reloj y dijo: 
-Hum. Hoy es demasiado tarde. La Bolsa está ya cerrada. Pero, mañana por la mañana, nene, lo primero que tienes que hacer es coger el sombrero y correr al despacho de tu agente para comprar doscientas acciones de Goldman-Sachs. Creo que hoy ha cerrado a 156 ¡y a 156 es un robo! 
[...] 
Entonces empecé a pasarme las mañana instalado en el despacho de un agente de Bolsa, contemplando un gran cuadro mural lleno de signos que no entendía. A no ser que llegara temprano, ni siquiera me era posible entrar. Muchas de las agencias de Bolsa tenían más público que la mayoría de los teatros de Broadway. 
Parecía que casi todos mis conocidos se interesaran por el mercado de valores. La mayoría de las conversaciones se limitaban a la cantidad que tal y tal valor había subido la semana pasada, o cosas similares. El fontanero, el carnicero, el panadero, el hombre del hielo, todos anhelantes de hacerse ricos, arrojaban sus mezquinos salarios -y en muchos casos sus ahorros de toda la vida- en Wall Street. Ocasionalmente, el mercado flaqueba, pero muy pronto se liberaba la resistencia que ofrecían los prudentes y sensatos, y proseguía su continua ascensión. 
De vez en cuando algún profeta financiero publicaba un artículo sombrío advirtiendo al público que los precios no guardaban ninguna proporción con los verdaderos valores y recordando que todo lo que sube debe bajar. Pero apenas si nadie prestaba atención a estos conservadores tontos y a sus palabras idiotas de cautela. Incluso Barney Baruch, el Sócrates de Central Park y mago financiero americano, lanzó una llamada de advertencia. No recuerdo su frase exacta, pero venía a ser así: "Cuando el mercado de valores se convierte en noticia de primera página, ha sonado la hora de retirarse." 
[...] 
Un día concreto, el mercado comenzó a vacilar. Unos cuantos de los clientes más nerviosos fueron presas del pánico y empezaron a descargarse. Eso ocurrio hace casi treinta años y no recuerdo las diversas fases de la catástrofe que caía sobre nosotros, pero así como al principio del auge todo el mundo quería comprar, al empezar el pánico todo el mundo quiso vender. Al principio las ventas se hacían ordenadamente, pero pronto el pánico echó a un lado el buen juicio y todos empezaron a lanzar al ruedo sus valores que por entonces solo tenían el nombre de tales. 
Luego el pánico alcanzó a los agentes de Bolsa, quienes empezaron a chillar reclamando garantías adicionales. Esta era una broma pesada, porque la mayor parte de los accionistas se habían quedado sin dinero, y los agentes empezaron a vender acciones a cualquier precio. Yo fui uno de los afectados. Desdichadamente, todavía me quedaba dinero en el Banco. Para evitar que vendieran mi papel empecé a firmar cheques febrilmente para cubrir las garantías que desaparecían rápidamente. Luego un martes espectacular, Wall Street lanzó la toalla y se derrumbó. Eso de la toalla es una frase adecuada, porque por entonces todo el país estaba llorando. 
Algunos de mis conocidos perdieron millones. Yo tuve más suerte. Lo único que perdí fueron doscientos cuarenta mil dólares (o ciento veinte semanas de trabajo, a dos mil por semana). Hubiese perdido más pero era todo el dinero que tenía. El día del hundimiento final, mi amigo, antaño asesor financiero y astuto comerciante, Max Gordon, me telefoneó desde Nueva York.[...] Todo lo que dijo fue: "¡la broma ha terminado!" Antes de que yo pudiese contestar el teléfono se había quedado mudo. 
En toda la bazofia escrita por los analistas del mercado, me parece que nadie hizo un resumen de la situación de una manera tan sucinta como mi amigo el señor Gordon. En aquellas palabras lo dijo todo. Desde luego, la broma había terminado. Creo que el único motivo por el que seguí viviendo fue el convencimiento consolador de que todos mis amigos estaban en la misma situación. Incluso la desdicha financiera, al igual que la de cualquier otra especie, prefiere la compañía. 
Si mi agente hubiese empezado a vender mis acciones cuando empezaron a tambalearse, hubiese salvado una verdadera fortuna. Pero como no me era posible imaginar que pudiesen bajar más, empecé a pedir prestado dinero del Banco para cubrir las garantías. Las acciones de Cobre Anaconda se fundieron como las nieves del Kilimanjaro (no creas que no he leído a Hemingway), y finalmente se estabilizaron a 2 7/8. La confidencia del ascensorista de Boston respecto a United Corporation se saldó a 3,50. Las habíamos comprado a 60. [...] ¿Goldman-Sachs a 156 dólares? Cuando la máxima depresión del mercado, podía comprárselas a un dólar por acción. 
El ir al desahucio financiero no constituyó una pérdida total. A cambio de mis doscientos cuarenta mil dólares obtuve un insomnio galopante, y en mi círculo social el desvelamiento empezó a sustituir al mercado de valores como principal tema de conversación." 

Groucho y yo (Groucho Marx)


----------



## tarrito (22 Ago 2009)

¿Alguien ha visto el "crash course" entero? 
El Crash Course Capítulo 1: Tres Creencias - El Crash Course | Crash Course Videos at Chris Martenson - El Crash Course

¿Es tiempo de ponerse largo en materias primas y corto en el dólar? jjeje


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Ago 2009)

Jeje acabo de llegar de fiesta...

Uff al AH de Aria ha sido la releche, está en 2,32...

Lo malo es que la última vez que empezó a despegar en el AH la acción bajó un 10% practicamete....

Wataru las MESA las quieres para Corto Plazo no? las areonáuticas son bien chungas, cuanta gente se ha quedado pillada con EADS por ejemplo... y esta que es chicharrera...

Ahora que interesa un inversioncilla arriesgada para multiplicar por 5 jaja puede que ponga una orden de compra el Lunes.

Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Ago 2009)

Buenos días ^^!

Luca, menudas fiestas... jaja

Yep... precisamente el viernes estuve apunto de entrar de nuevo en las Aria, pero tenían más pinta de hundirse que de subir... hasta el final de la sesión que apareció la noticia del nuevo juicio.

Las Mesa, me dio la idea un blog de un argento que leo de vez en cuando.
Es un busca pennys, pero de los inteligentes... entran por técnico, si está apoyado por el volumen. 

Reflexiones de un trader, Analisis Bursatil de un trader independiente-

Yo creo que se pueden disparar... sino pues bueno... he metido unos 3500 dolares... tampoco voy a salir de pobre si pierdo unos cuantos buscando un pelotazo. Desde luego el momento es óptimo.

Y lo de Largo/corto, ya veremos... si subiera hasta el dolar, que es una barbaridad... le pondría un stop en 80 céntimos y ya veremos hasta donde.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (23 Ago 2009)

*Lunes negro...*



Saludos


----------



## sapito (23 Ago 2009)

En el hilo del dolar insumergible han publicado varios artículos recientes sobre los problemas de los bancos estadounidenses y la capacidad de la Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation, FDIC, para mantenerlos.

En este de aquí

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/78927-el-dolar-insumergible-166.html#post1931409

Llaman la atención sobre el 25 de agosto, el martes próximo, cuando presentará su informe del segundo trimestre sobre el estado de los bancos. 

¿Te referías a esto, Tonuel?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ago 2009)

Mulder... o arruinao como gustes... 

Estoy intentando encontrar algún indicador en prorealtime para la teoría de cuadrados de Gann, sabes si hay alguno?

Cualquier ayuda de otro forero también será bien recibida, eh! 

Saludos y buenos días domingueros!

PD: Blai no tiene ninguno, al menos que yo haya visto...
PD2: Tonuel, esta semana será interesante, en el Ibex llegaremos al fibo50% y al primer cruce con ángulo de Gann, pero llegamos un poco pronto, en teoría tendría que ser en septiembre...


----------



## sapito (23 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder... o arruinao como gustes...
> 
> Estoy intentando encontrar algún indicador en prorealtime para la teoría de cuadrados de Gann, sabes si hay alguno?
> 
> ...



Si explicas en que consistiría el indicador, podemos hacerlo en caso de que no exista ya.


----------



## tonuel (23 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel, esta semana será interesante, en el Ibex llegaremos al fibo50% y al primer cruce con ángulo de Gann, pero llegamos un poco pronto, en teoría tendría que ser en septiembre...




Pues ya ves... y yo corto en cintra a 5,88€... 

Espero que no supere la resistencia... xD... mi ojete no lo soportaria...



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ago 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Si explicas en que consistiría el indicador, podemos hacerlo en caso de que no exista ya.



Es muy fácil, es como los fibos pero dividido en 4. Te pongo un gráfico de ejemplo...







Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (23 Ago 2009)

sapito dijo:


> ¿Te referías a esto, Tonuel?



A mi ya me vale cualquier dia de la semana con tal de que se desplome... 


Saludos


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Es muy fácil, es como los fibos pero dividido en 4. Te pongo un gráfico de ejemplo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa teoría la utilicé a finales de los 90 sobre acciones del IBEX35.
Me dió un resultado muy bueno ya que marca giros de una forma precisa tras el último abanico. Eso sí, funciona un gráficos diarios (en gráficos intradiarios es una kk).

Es tan sencillo que me los hacía a mano.


----------



## Efren (23 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yep... precisamente el viernes estuve apunto de entrar de nuevo en las Aria, pero tenían más pinta de hundirse que de subir... hasta el final de la sesión que apareció la noticia del nuevo juicio.



yo también iba a comprar ayer, pero no lo hice por lo mismo, a ver que hace la semana que viene.


----------



## sapito (23 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Es muy fácil, es como los fibos pero dividido en 4. Te pongo un gráfico de ejemplo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si me centro:
- se identifican un maxímo y un mínimo, que son los unidos por la flecha;
- a partir del minimo, se calculan una serie de niveles, que son las rayitas;
- el cruce con las rayas es un punto de interés, y parece que si el precio supera las rayas es una señal alcista.

Bueno, dime en que me equivoco y que criterio usas para elegir el máximo y el mínimo. Creo que podremos hacerlo.
Esto se parece bastante al método de Neely para escoger ondas y escalas de tiempo ¿no?


----------



## rosonero (23 Ago 2009)

Menuda semanita me he perdido !!! Lunes y martes eché un vistazo pero a partir del miércoles he estado out totalmente. Mi pareja ha decidido que la mejor manera de aprovechar mis vacaciones es reformar un altillo que tenemos en el piso, así que ando haciendo mis pinitos como yesero, lampista y pintor 

Y es que en 2/3 meses voy a hacer triplete: coche, piso y niño 


Pues nada, suerte a todos y a aprovechar los largos antes que llegue Octubre


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ago 2009)

sapito dijo:


> A ver si me centro:
> - se identifican un maxímo y un mínimo, que son los unidos por la flecha;
> - a partir del minimo, se calculan una serie de niveles, que son las rayitas;
> - el cruce con las rayas es un punto de interés, y parece que si el precio supera las rayas es una señal alcista.
> ...



Es básicamente eso, si quieres en lugar de 4 divisiones, haz 8 que creo que es lo que utilizaba Gann, el máximo y el mínimo los eliges tu con el ratón... vamos como los niveles fibo de prorealtime.com

Por cierto, estamos repitiendo el crack del 29? O haremos como en la crisis tecnológica o en la del petróleo...?







Saludos...


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2009)

sapito dijo:


> A ver si me centro:
> - se identifican un maxímo y un mínimo, que son los unidos por la flecha;
> - a partir del minimo, se calculan una serie de niveles, que son las rayitas;
> - el cruce con las rayas es un punto de interés, y parece que si el precio supera las rayas es una señal alcista.
> ...



No es tan sencillo de automarizar porque a parte de las rupturas de las directrices se deben cumplir otros aspectos que son los que realmente dan fortaleza y fiabilidad a la pauta. De memoria me acuerdo de 2 aspectos críticos:

1 - Cada cesión del precio al formar una de las directrices termina al apoyarse en la directriz inferior.

2 - Es bastante habitual que segundo mínimo sea más profundo que el primer mínimo (éste se forma muy rápido en la corrección), pero es imprescindible que el último mínimo sea menos profundo que el segundo mínimo.

Es la figura con la que más dinero gané de largo porque proporcionaba movimientos largos (que es donde se gana el dinero más allá del menudeo del intradía)


----------



## Mulder (23 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder... o arruinao como gustes...



Aquí soy Mulder y seguiré siendo el mismo 




las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Estoy intentando encontrar algún indicador en prorealtime para la teoría de cuadrados de Gann, sabes si hay alguno?



Realmente te refieres a los ángulos según he podido ver en tu otro post, toda la teoría de ángulos de Gann (en inglés, pero es el original) la puedes leer aquí, no es largo aunque sean 3 links:

Gann Angles 1

Gann Angles 2

Gann Angles 3

Los textos son descargables para que los puedas leer cuando, donde y como gustes.




las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD2: Tonuel, esta semana será interesante, en el Ibex llegaremos al fibo50% y al primer cruce con ángulo de Gann, pero llegamos un poco pronto, en teoría tendría que ser en septiembre...



La teoría de ángulos no funciona exactamente como los fibos, sino como una medida entre tiempo y precio, cuando estamos en una tendencia alcista se dibuja un ángulo de 45 (1/2) grados en el gráfico y con el podremos saber si el precio va más deprisa que el tiempo o al contrario, si el precio está por encima o por debajo de un ángulo de 90 grados podremos mirar si el precio llega mucho más abajo con un ángulo de 22.5 grados o por el contrario más arriba, ángulo de 67.5.

Los ángulos son soportes y resistencias en el precio y el tiempo.

En el gráfico diario del Stoxx y el S&P desde los mínimos de marzo tengo dibujados varios ángulos, los mínimos de julio fueron precisamente un rebote en el ángulo de 22.5 grados.

Pero no uso fibos ni medidas parecidas, tengo una serie de líneas obtenidas desde el mínimo con una regla matemática llamada square of 9 o raiz cuadrada de 9, se obtiene sacando la raiz cuadrada de un precio (digamos el mínimo de marzo) y al resultado se le suma un número que sería algo así como una predicción de un ángulo:

0.25 -> 45º
0.5 -> 90º
1 -> 180º
etc.

El resultado se eleva al cuadrado (lo contrario de la raiz cuadrada) y se obtiene un resultado que siempre es un soporte o resistencia si el precio llega ahí, salvo en épocas de fuerte tendencia.

Estas operaciones también sirven para el timing, dado un número de días entre un máximo y un mínimo se puede predecir el tiempo en el que se hará un nuevo máximo o mínimo, teoría de ciclos pura y dura, es así como hago mis predicciones de objetivos intradía como la del 2688 o 2743 de este viernes pasado, usando una escala de 60 minutos, uso el mismo sistema en 30 minutos.

También se pueden usar ángulos en el intradía rabioso, pero no da casi tiempo a dibujarlos y además tengo sistemas mucho mejores para seguir el precio que ese, de todas formas, los fibos tradicionales también pueden trabajar muy bien con ángulos para ver si se van a respetar o no.

Si alguien quiere más info no tiene más que preguntar.


----------



## tonuel (23 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si alguien quiere más info no tiene más que preguntar.




¿A cuanto cerrarán las cintras el lunes...? ¿Y el ibex...? 


Gracias y saludos


----------



## sapito (23 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Aquí soy Mulder y seguiré siendo el mismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y todo esto automatizado??


----------



## Mulder (23 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿A cuanto cerrarán las cintras el lunes...? ¿Y el ibex...?



Las Cintras están rebotando en el ángulo de 22.5 grados ahora mismo, parece que hacia abajo, el dinero indica que deberían estar entre 4 y 4.17 euros y parece que ahora mismo quieren bajar, pero no se ve mucha suelta en máximos, ha sido más bien discreta.

Los toques al ángulo son los dos últimos máximos que tienen una vela negra, a partir de ahí bajan. El 5.87 es una resistencia fuerte, pero ahora mismo están por encima, de ahí podrían irse a 6.36, la siguiente resistencia que es casualmente por donde pasa ahora el ángulo de 22.5 grados.

Desde el máximo se podría dibujar un ángulo de 90 grados hacia abajo, pero el precio estaría por encima del ángulo.


----------



## sapito (23 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Es básicamente eso, si quieres en lugar de 4 divisiones, haz 8 que creo que es lo que utilizaba Gann, el máximo y el mínimo los eliges tu con el ratón... vamos como los niveles fibo de prorealtime.com



Qué indicador para el fibo usas en el proreal?


----------



## Mulder (23 Ago 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Y todo esto automatizado??



¿automatizado? naaaaa es mucho mejor.

Tengo un programa, realmente 3 programas, a los que les doy un año, por ejemplo 2009, y me busca el máximo y mínimo del 2009 y luego me calcula automáticamente los ciclos temporales basándose en la square of 9. Esto para las acciones del Ibex y mercado contínuo, europeas del Stoxx, todo el DOW y varios índices, incluyendo el Stoxx, S&P, Nikkei, VIX, eurodolar, petroleo, oro, etc.

Además de los ciclos de cada valor me calcula precios objetivos, a estos programas les puedo pedir que me muestre solo los ciclos de un valor o índice determinado, no siempre los quiero ver todos.

Puedo hacer lo mismo en segundos para el 2007 o 2003 o para la última semana.

Son 3 programas porque uso uno para el MC, otro para Europa y otro para USA pero podrían estar todos en el mismo.

Si tengo un valor nuevo como ARIA solo tengo que introducir todo el histórico del diario en mi bb.dd. mysql y ya está todo listo para hacer el cálculo de ciclos, esta operación puede hacerse en 3 minutos más o menos, nunca lo he contado.


----------



## sapito (23 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si tengo un valor nuevo como ARIA solo tengo que introducir todo el histórico del diario en mi bb.dd. mysql y ya está todo listo para hacer el cálculo de ciclos, esta operación puede hacerse en 3 minutos más o menos, nunca lo he contado.



Para la previsiones de máximos y mínimos en el intradia supongo que usarás datos intradía, no?¿ Usas los que vas pillando con el qtstalker?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ago 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Qué indicador para el fibo usas en el proreal?



No uso ningún indicador, es una función que hay en la barra de herramientas, que necesita que le indiques con el ratón un máximo y un mínimo...

Saludos...

PD: Gracias por la respuesta Mulder, lo miraré con detalle... por cierto, no me he metido en ARIA, pero con tus análisis que les deparará el futuro...?


----------



## Mulder (23 Ago 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Para la previsiones de máximos y mínimos en el intradia supongo que usarás datos intradía, no?¿ Usas los que vas pillando con el qtstalker?



En muchos valores, como ARIA, no tengo posibilidades de tener datos intradía, así que solo las miro en diario.

Realmente si tengo la posibilidad de tener datos intradía, tengo el portatil de mi mujer con win y un visual chart con el que puedo bajar datos y exportarlos a mi programa, pero es un método farragoso, solo lo puedes hacer a final de sesión y al final el intradía no me sirve de mucho para los ciclos, que usan más una especie de impulsos de varios días más que un impulso de horas.

En el Stoxx y otros si me parece importante tener intradía porque la cotización se mueven bastante y la liquidez muchísimo más alta.


----------



## tonuel (23 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Las Cintras están rebotando en el ángulo de 22.5 grados ahora mismo, parece que hacia abajo, el dinero indica que deberían estar entre 4 y 4.17 euros y parece que ahora mismo quieren bajar, pero no se ve mucha suelta en máximos, ha sido más bien discreta.
> 
> Los toques al ángulo son los dos últimos máximos que tienen una vela negra, a partir de ahí bajan. El 5.87 es una resistencia fuerte, pero ahora mismo están por encima, de ahí podrían irse a 6.36, la siguiente resistencia que es casualmente por donde pasa ahora el ángulo de 22.5 grados.
> 
> Desde el máximo se podría dibujar un ángulo de 90 grados hacia abajo, pero el precio estaría por encima del ángulo.




Yo lo decia para que me echaras unas cartas y me dijeras el precio de cierre... al céntimo si pudiera ser... 

Si no puede ser da igual... ya me las echo yo...


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (23 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Gracias por la respuesta Mulder, lo miraré con detalle... por cierto, no me he metido en ARIA, pero con tus análisis que les deparará el futuro...?



Pues veo mucha acumulación tras cada traspiés, está claro que desde su último máximo el volumen ha subido mucho, no tengo mucha experiencia en chicharros, pero parece que volverá a subir de nuevo, pero aun no hay nada que indique que volverá a su máximo, parece que tendremos otro spike como el de esta semana.

1.91 es ahora el soporte y 2.20 la resistencia, rebotó en el ángulo de 11.25 trazado hacia arriba desde el mínimo dos veces, ahora mismo el siguiente ángulo pasa por los 3$, y la resistencia en ese nivel son los 3.18, pero debería entrar más dinero.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ago 2009)

Puestos a pedir, como ves al BBVA? 

Saludos...

PD: A mi me daba 12,35€ para finales de septiembre, pero ha subido tan deprisa que ya no sé que pensar...


----------



## bah (23 Ago 2009)

*sso sds upro spxu*

Hola a todos,

Estoy haciendo unas simulaciones con los ETFs que replican el S&P y no tienen mala pinta. Tengo los contratos de r4, pero me he puesto en cuarentena hasta tener todas las variables más o menos claras (antes de tirar el dinero)

El problema que tengo ahora mismo, al ser valores muy "volátiles³", ¿si pusiera un stop de 3% a que precio se ejecutaría la venta? ¿la pérdida sería del 3% o podría ser hasta de 6%? no se si me explico.
Quiero hacer simulaciones con el peor caso, que será el mio en la realidad 

Gracias


----------



## Mulder (23 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Puestos a pedir, como ves al BBVA?
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: A mi me daba 12,35€ para finales de septiembre, pero ha subido tan deprisa que ya no sé que pensar...



Ufff, las veo en 13.76 para dentro de no mucho tiempo, aunque es posible que estos días corrijan algo, yo de ti aprovecharía para vender, es posible que en 4-5 días hagan una buena corrección, pero no te puedo ahora mismo hasta donde.

Si estás corto ahí como dijiste el otro yo me saldría pitando o a la llegada de tu stop, que espero no esté muy lejos. Si tienes intención de aguantar a-lo-tonuel tal vez puedas salir mejor parado si esperas hasta octubre 

Yo no esperaría porque vete a saber hasta donde suben antes de corregir.

Es momento de estar largos.


----------



## Mulder (23 Ago 2009)

bah dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Estoy haciendo unas simulaciones con los ETFs que replican el S&P y no tienen mala pinta. Tengo los contratos de r4, pero me he puesto en cuarentena hasta tener todas las variables más o menos claras (antes de tirar el dinero)



A mi los ETF, como cualquier cosa que lleve la palabra 'fondo' pegado a ella, no me gustan si quieres invertir en el S&P hazlo en el mini y con dos narices.

Los ETF son un timo.


----------



## bah (23 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi los ETF, como cualquier cosa que lleve la palabra 'fondo' pegado a ella, no me gustan si quieres invertir en el S&P hazlo en el mini y con dos narices.
> 
> Los ETF son un timo.



gracias por responder, mi intención con estos etf no es aguantarlos, son operaciones de como máximo 3-5 días. 

al decir que son un timo, ¿es que la salida con stop no sale como uno espera? pq entre días replican el comportamiento del s&p, al menos en las gráficas


----------



## Mulder (23 Ago 2009)

bah dijo:


> gracias por responder, mi intención con estos etf no es aguantarlos, son operaciones de como máximo 3-5 días.
> 
> al decir que son un timo, ¿es que la salida con stop no sale como uno espera? pq entre días replican el comportamiento del s&p, al menos en las gráficas



Cuando digo que son un timo es porque no replican los movimientos del índice, normalmente siempre los suavizan de una forma que no tiene sentido, perderás menos, pero también ganarás menos ¿para que meter el dinero ahí entonces?

Si fuesen sobre mercados inalcanzables, por ejemplo, China, India, Perú, etc. vería bien invertir en un ETF, ¿pero el S&P? donde las garantías de un futuro son de solo 5600 $ (3916 €) y eso las overnight...


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuando digo que son un timo es porque no replican los movimientos del índice, normalmente siempre los suavizan de una forma que no tiene sentido, perderás menos, pero también ganarás menos ¿para que meter el dinero ahí entonces?
> 
> Si fuesen sobre mercados inalcanzables, por ejemplo, China, India, Perú, etc. vería bien invertir en un ETF, ¿pero el S&P? donde las garantías de un futuro son de solo 5600 $ (3916 €) y eso las overnight...



Es un producto para sacar comisiones sin más.

Como bien dices, mejor ir sobre el mercado.


----------



## sapito (23 Ago 2009)

*Apoyo técnico*

Hola...
estoy intentando hacer para prorealtime el indicador que LCASC comenta en los últimos posts. Me he animado porque estoy haciendo mis pinitos programando indicadores y sistemas, pero vamos al grano:
- quiero tirar una linea recta desde el códigodel indicador en el gráfico de precios. En la documentación de prorreal no he encontrado nada al respecto, pero seguro que lo tienen, porque se pueden crear lineas desde el menú. 
¿A alguien le suena como hacerlo?

Si alguien tiene interés en algún indicador que no esté el proreal y no sabe hacerlo, que me lo comente. Como he puesto arriba estoy practicando...no puedo prometer nada.

Y para Mulder:
- le eché, a partir de tus comentarios, un ojo al qtstalker. ¿ Te escribes tus propios indicadores con la libreria TA_LIB?


----------



## Efren (23 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> parece que tendremos otro spike como el de esta semana.



Que es un "spike"?

PD: He usado el google, pero no encuentro nada


----------



## bah (23 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuando digo que son un timo es porque no replican los movimientos del índice, normalmente siempre los suavizan de una forma que no tiene sentido, perderás menos, pero también ganarás menos ¿para que meter el dinero ahí entonces?
> 
> Si fuesen sobre mercados inalcanzables, por ejemplo, China, India, Perú, etc. vería bien invertir en un ETF, ¿pero el S&P? donde las garantías de un futuro son de solo 5600 $ (3916 €) y eso las overnight...



Voy a darle vueltas al mini a ver si me aclaro con eso de $50 por punto y tal.

Con los etfs, pues eso, me falta saber que pasa con las comisiones y stops, cosas de no operar en la realidad.
Lo de suavizar los movimientos en etfs no lo veo tan claro, yo veo diferencias de 0.05%-0.10% no mucho más. Supongo que hay algo más detrás de la cotización. Tengo en cuenta la erosión que sufren a medio plazo, pero no tengo en mente mantener estos bichos.

gracias


----------



## Mulder (23 Ago 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Y para Mulder:
> - le eché, a partir de tus comentarios, un ojo al qtstalker. ¿ Te escribes tus propios indicadores con la libreria TA_LIB?



Todo lo que programo es en una negra y fría terminal donde salen números, nada espectacular ni bonito como unas gráficas, no tengo ningún indicador programado, para lo de Gann solo hago programas que hacen cálculos y me dicen fechas o niveles, luego soy yo quien pone la rayita horizontal o vertical en el gráfico a mano y el número de barras que corresponde a ese punto del ciclo.

Me preocupo sobre todo de automatizar tareas lo máximo posible pero eso no se ve en mi programa gráfico, aunque qtstalker permite crearte tus indicadores indicadores o incluso sacar datos de un programa externo a modo de indicador, pero yo no lo uso.


----------



## Mulder (23 Ago 2009)

Efren dijo:


> Que es un "spike"?
> 
> PD: He usado el google, pero no encuentro nada



Un impulso:

Text and Web - Google Translate


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Ago 2009)

Cada día entiendo menos de lo que habláis...


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cada día entiendo menos de lo que habláis...



No te preocupes eso solo te ocurre porque crees que nosotros si sabemos de que hablamos


----------



## chollero (24 Ago 2009)

Estan machacando a la gente que estaba corta en el popular, vaya forma de perder pasta



Griffin, empeñado en ir contra el Banco Popular - Cotizalia.com

esta gente tendra que comprar las acciones bien pronto


----------



## until (24 Ago 2009)

Buenos Dias!

El Nikkkei225 ronda el +3,25%

al cierre gana +3,34%


----------



## Sleepwalk (24 Ago 2009)

*Cada vez más ‘dinero tonto’ en bolsa*

*A los buenos días. 
Aquí dejo esta noticia a la que, pienso, no le falta algo de razón.*

Si te gusta prestar atención a lo relacionado con sentimiento de mercado, ten cuidado con la bolsa, porque cada vez más datos invitan a la desconfianza. Así se refleja en el nuevo máximo que ha marcado el llamado “índice del dinero tonto”, que ha dejado pequeña la lectura extrema que ya comentamos aquí hace algún tiempo.







Como podéis ver en el gráfico que acompaña el artículo, visto en el blog The Technical Take, la medida se ha situado muy lejos de los niveles considerados normales por los autores del gráfico. Y esto se debe a que las distintas estadísticas de las que se nutre este indicador también lo han hecho: 

Los inversores particulares, en máximos de optimismo. Como comentamos el jueves de pasada, la encuesta de sentimiento de la AAII se ha disparado en sólo un mes con una contundencia pocas veces vista, justo al contrario de lo que sucedió con los bajistas. Cuando se tocan este tipo de niveles, los meses posteriores suelen coincidir con periodos difíciles para los mercados.

Insiders que siguen vendiendo acciones. Los directivos de las compañías cotizadas en EEUU siguen vendiendo títulos de sus propias empresas a unos niveles que rozan máximos de los últimos años. Y para los más desconfiados la filosofía está clara: si quienes más información tienen de una empresa no hacen más que vender, será porque ven un futuro negro por delante.

Compras frente a ventas apalancadas. Los índices que miden las posiciones apalancadas al alza frente a sus opuestas también están disparados hacia el lado comprador. En concreto, según el gráfico que se ve en The Technical Take, la brecha entre los fondos que han tomado prestado para comprar y los que lo han hecho para vender, está en niveles desconocidos en los últimos meses. Los inversores más agresivos han estado aprovechando los bajos tipos de interés para apostar por nuevas subidas del mercado hasta ahora.

¿Quiere decir todo esto que al mercado le espera un batacazo? A priori, la mejor filosofía en estos casos suele ser hacer lo contrario que este ‘dinero tonto’. Pero ojo, como todo en la bolsa, no siempre funciona: de hecho, quienes abandonaran el mercado con la última subida a máximos de este indicador se han perdido una buena subida. De hecho, los propios autores de la estadística no lo tienen claro y plantean varios escenarios alternativos. 

La gran pregunta es ¿Quién falta por comprar si toda esta gente que es alcista ya lo ha hecho? En teoría saldrían muchos menos que con la pregunta opuesta ¿Quién falta por vender si parece que hasta ahora sólo lo han hecho los propios directivos de las compañías? Parece que bastantes más, lo difícil es saber cuándo y con cuánta profundidad lo harán. Si será un mero recorte o una pausa para volver a comprar.

Cada vez más ‘dinero tonto’ en bolsa - cotizalia.com


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy hemos empezado subiendo fuerte en el Stoxx y ahora nos hacen una pequeña corrección, mi sistema para detectar gaps y medirlos hoy no ha acertado, aunque veo cierta 'ineficiencia' que nos puede llevar hasta el 2731 o más abajo, el dinero baja en estos momentos pero de forma muy suave y parece que bajaremos un poco más.

Tampoco me gusta que, en un día supuestamente alcista, empecemos con un gap al alza, eso es mala señal para hoy y no me fio un pelo.

De todas formas veremos el 2800-2850 antes de bajar en serio por mucho que lo diga el dumb money


----------



## Deudor (24 Ago 2009)

De la semana pasada he aprendido, que frágil es este rebote en V, y que a pesar de todo el broteverdismo mundial, en dos patadas, se instala el pesimismo osista.
Con la inutilidad que me caracteriza, seré incapaz de saber cuando estamos en el máximo. Seguro que me pillan a pie cruzado.


----------



## Riviera (24 Ago 2009)

Yo tambien creo que veremos los 12000 del índice patrio antes de octubre
De momento a buscar hoy los 11300 para comenzar a caer por debajo de los 11000,hay que enganchar a los que se apuntaror durante el festín del viernes y hoy


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2009)

Haz algo con estos cabrones Mulder... échales una maldición o algo... 



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Ago 2009)

Buenos días ^___^!

Tonuel macho... es que lo tuyo no tiene nombre, por desgracia ya sabemos todos que España se va a pegar un bacatazo, pero leches... espera al menos que salga la noticia bomba y perdamos ese día un 5%, ya entraremos luego.

El Dolar hoy sube un poco... bien eso de que se ponga en 1.44 no me hacía demasiada "ilu", yo soy de los que piensan que más que bajar cualquier día mete un subidón. Fundamentales aparte, of course.

He añadido a mi portfolio de vigilancia cool a CT, Capital Trust, financiera que cuando las cosas mejores pegará un buen "Spike" jaja

Otra, IO, es una empresa de exploraciones sísmicas, es para meter un dinerito ya que no tardara mucho en volver la "burbuja" del petroleo.

Estas, junto a otras aparecían en el blog que pegue el otro día, son las que más me han interesado junto con MESA, pero esta ya está en mi cartera.

De las que me voy a desprender lo más rápido que pueda son de las PPHM, DP! tenía razón... es para largarlas, pero voy a esperar al menos hasta Septiembre, sino hay un calentón, ya que tienen un congreso y a lo mejor hay alguna noticia de interés...

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Tonuel macho... es que lo tuyo no tiene nombre, por desgracia ya sabemos todos que España se va a pegar un bacatazo, pero leches... espera al menos que salga la noticia bomba y perdamos ese día un 5%, ya entraremos luego.



Hoy puede ser el dia... :


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Ago 2009)

chollero dijo:


> Estan machacando a la gente que estaba corta en el popular, vaya forma de perder pasta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo cerre mis cortos del POP con plusvalias,mas pronto que tarde este banquito caera como fruta madura...a mi mientras mas suba ahora mejor,mas ganere cuando le de con todo lo gordo.


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2009)

Si no lo pregunto reviento...




*¿GUANO... ?* :




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2009)

Esas cintras se hunden Mulder... gracias por echarles el mal de ojo... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ago 2009)

Buenos días...

Menuda barrida de stops para largos en BBVA han hecho hoy... : de 12,24 a 11,95 en 1 minuto para volver a subir a 12,20

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Menuda barrida de stops para largos en BBVA han hecho hoy... : de 12,24 a 11,95 en 1 minuto para volver a subir a 12,20
> 
> Saludos...




Yo diria que alguien se equivocó de botón... 


Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (24 Ago 2009)

Buenas. Solo posteo para comunicaros que acabo de pescar un gusano enorme, pero el cabrón se resiste. Se ve que se ha agarrado a un cable o algo así. Ya os contare como me ha ido la pesca.


----------



## until (24 Ago 2009)

Pusimos en el hilo la caida del indio Bhavnani del Popular, pero creo que esta no esta posteada:

Bhavnani, atrapado también en Renta Corporación: entró a 35 euros y vale 2


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2009)

until dijo:


> Pusimos en el hilo la caida del indio Bhavnani del Popular, pero creo que esta no esta posteada:
> 
> Bhavnani, atrapado también en Renta Corporación: entró a 35 euros y vale 2



A este hombre le van a poner el orto como la bandera de Japón


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> A este hombre le van a poner el orto como la bandera de Japón



ya lo tiene... 


Vamossssssss...... joder...... :


Saludos


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Ago 2009)

Un video, perdón si alguien lo ha posteado, estoy haciendo la bolsa (de viaje  ) para irme,


*Hitler Misses the Bull Market*
<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yqkn1tviGMM&hl=es&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yqkn1tviGMM&hl=es&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## Speculo (24 Ago 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Buenas. Solo posteo para comunicaros que acabo de pescar un gusano enorme, pero el cabrón se resiste. Se ve que se ha agarrado a un cable o algo así. Ya os contare como me ha ido la pesca.



Gusano de río o de mar??


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Estamos en un lateral farragoso debido a que tenemos que bajar más pero parece que están esperando a que los gringos se encarguen de arrastrarnos.

El Stoxx debería visitar los 2738, como mínimo, antes de iniciar otra subida, pero eso ya lo veremos, de momento nadie da el brazo a torcer, pero parece que los bajistas van ganando poco a poco la partida.


----------



## Speculo (24 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Estamos en un lateral farragoso debido a que tenemos que bajar más pero parece que están esperando a que los gringos se encarguen de arrastrarnos.
> 
> El Stoxx debería visitar los 2738, como mínimo, antes de iniciar otra subida, pero eso ya lo veremos, de momento nadie da el brazo a torcer, pero parece que los bajistas van ganando poco a poco la partida.



No sé si será lo mismo que quieres decir tú, pero pienso que lo que en realidad se está debilitando es el volumen alcista. 
Faltan más ventas para que se decante la balanza y los precios se siguen mostrando tímidamente alcistas, apoyados sobre todo en el gap de esta mañana, que aunque está cerrado, todavía mantiene unos ocho puntos de ventaja desde la apertura. Si rompen los 2760 con un buen puñado de ventas, se pueden probar unos cortos.
Por el canal que están formando, se pueden tirar así tranquilamente hasta las tres de la tarde.

Y por arriba, los 2780 son terribles. El gráfico que vengo siguiendo muestra caídas muy importantes a partir de esa zona. Como es un gráfico casi esotérico, fallará, aunque hasta ahora ha ido clavándolo casi todo.


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Ago 2009)

MESA
Pre-market: 0.290 +0.030 (11.54%)

Ains... veremos sino se arruga..  Voy a ver el volumen por si es engañoso...

Un saludo

Edito : `__´ Solo 100 acciones xd serán cabroxxx


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> No sé si será lo mismo que quieres decir tú, pero pienso que lo que en realidad se está debilitando es el volumen alcista.
> Faltan más ventas para que se decante la balanza y los precios se siguen mostrando tímidamente alcistas, apoyados sobre todo en el gap de esta mañana, que aunque está cerrado, todavía mantiene unos ocho puntos de ventaja desde la apertura. Si rompen los 2760 con un buen puñado de ventas, se pueden probar unos cortos.
> Por el canal que están formando, se pueden tirar así tranquilamente hasta las tres de la tarde.
> 
> Y por arriba, los 2780 son terribles. El gráfico que vengo siguiendo muestra caídas muy importantes a partir de esa zona. Como es un gráfico casi esotérico, fallará, aunque hasta ahora ha ido clavándolo casi todo.



El dinero dice que subiremos más pero ya hemos subido, podrían hacer una suelta repentina esta tarde cuando empiecen los gringos, la cotización de ARIA indica también que esta tarde habrá un pequeño desplome, creo que quieren seguir subiendo pero antes afianzar todo lo recorrido por abajo hasta 2731 que era el antiguo máximo.

Yo no veo nada extraño en 2780 no tengo resistencias de largo plazo en ese punto.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El dinero dice que subiremos más pero ya hemos subido, podrían hacer una suelta repentina esta tarde cuando empiecen los gringos, la cotización de ARIA indica también que esta tarde habrá un pequeño desplome, creo que quieren seguir subiendo pero antes afianzar todo lo recorrido por abajo hasta 2731 que era el antiguo máximo.
> 
> *Yo no veo nada extraño en 2780 no tengo resistencias de largo plazo en ese punto.*



Máximos del 4 y 5 de noviembre 2008...

Saludos...


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El dinero dice que subiremos más pero ya hemos subido, podrían hacer una suelta repentina esta tarde cuando empiecen los gringos, la cotización de ARIA indica también que esta tarde habrá un pequeño desplome, creo que quieren seguir subiendo pero antes afianzar todo lo recorrido por abajo hasta 2731 que era el antiguo máximo.
> 
> Yo no veo nada extraño en 2780 no tengo resistencias de largo plazo en ese punto.



¿No andaba por ese entorno el fibo 38,2% de toda la caída?


----------



## Speculo (24 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Máximos del 4 y 5 de noviembre 2008...
> 
> Saludos...



Eso es. 
Observesé lo que pasó antes de llegar a esos máximos y recuerden ustedes que ahora vamos al revés


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Eso es.
> Observesé lo que pasó antes de llegar a esos máximos y recuerden ustedes que ahora vamos al revés











Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> ¿No andaba por ese entorno el fibo 38,2% de toda la caída?



Es sobre el 2840 más o menos...

PD: Speculo, recuerdas aquellos días en que le metíamos cortos al BBVA en 9,60€... a 12,30€ ha llegado hoy el "jodío"...
PD2: Por cierto, el BBVA va clavadito al IBEX, tiene el fibo50% en 12,35 y el Ibex en 11400, y se han quedado hoy en 12,30 y 11300...


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2009)

Me estais acojonando cabrones... :o

¿Cómo va el tema de las ondas y tal.... la 1, la 2, la 3...la n....?


Saludos


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me estais acojonando cabrones... :o
> 
> ¿Cómo va el tema de las ondas y tal.... la 1, la 2, la 3...la n....?
> 
> ...



No se preocupe, su momento no está lejano  pero todavía le queda un poco por subir.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me estais acojonando cabrones... :o
> 
> ¿Cómo va el tema de las ondas y tal.... la 1, la 2, la 3...la n....?
> 
> Saludos



En el Stoxx en la 3... de C de B... para mi claro... :o

Saludos....


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> En el Stoxx en la 3... de C de B... para mi claro... :o
> 
> Saludos....



En la 3 y yo corto... con un par... :o


Saludos :o


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> En la 3 y yo corto... con un par... :o
> 
> Saludos :o



Es que la Onda2 "solo" duró 2 días... la Onda4 será más "compleja", a ver si los ositos rascamos más en esa... la verdad es que aunque se ve clara la tendencia alcista en el corto y medio plazo, asusta meterse largo...

Saludos...


----------



## Carolus Rex (24 Ago 2009)

Más farmas...

LGND y NRGN


La noticia:

Ligand to Acquire Neurogen for Stock and Contingent Value Rights - MarketWatch


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Ago 2009)

¡Buenas!

Tengo las ANA a punto de caramelo para salirme sin pérdidas. Espero que el guano se espere, por lo menos, a que me de tiempo a salirme...

Perdonad mi ignorancia pero, lo del POP, ¿es normal? Esta subiendo muchisimo más que el resto de bancos.


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Buenas!
> 
> Tengo las ANA a punto de caramelo para salirme sin pérdidas. Espero que el guano se espere, por lo menos, a que me de tiempo a salirme...
> 
> Perdonad mi ignorancia pero, lo del POP, ¿es normal? Esta subiendo muchisimo más que el resto de bancos.



ARIA dice que va a haber guano ..... y no se suele equivocar. :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Buenas!
> 
> Tengo las ANA a punto de caramelo para salirme sin pérdidas. Espero que el guano se espere, por lo menos, a que me de tiempo a salirme...
> 
> Perdonad mi ignorancia pero, lo del POP, ¿es normal? Esta subiendo muchisimo más que el resto de bancos.



Sube menos que el BBVA...

Picajoso que es uno...


----------



## until (24 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Buenas!
> 
> Tengo las ANA a punto de caramelo para salirme sin pérdidas. Espero que el guano se espere, por lo menos, a que me de tiempo a salirme...



A que precio las compraste?


----------



## Catacrack (24 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> ARIA dice que va a haber guano ..... y no se suele equivocar. :



Pues como ahora mismo solo tengo en cartera ARIAs espero que se repartan tortas a diestro y siniestro. Espero que no tardemos en ver un dia un +50% en ARIA para ir recogiendo plusvalias. La semana pasada esperando que bajaran de 2.00$ he perdido una buena oportunidad de comprar mas.


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy no me acabo de fiar de lo que marca Aria, he puesto orden de largos por encima de máximos del día a ver que ocurre. Sigo viendo entradas de dinero, sin embargo el máximo del día está muy cerca del 2780 que se comenta por aquí y da ciertas dudas ponerse largo tan arriba.

Pero ya veremos.

edito: al final he entrado largo en 2770.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Ago 2009)

until dijo:


> A que precio las compraste?



A 94,10, compradas el 27 de mayo.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Sube menos que el BBVA...
> 
> Picajoso que es uno...



Ahora no...


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Ago 2009)

: No me funciona el google finance grrr 

Un saludo

Pecata 94,10 más comisiones... eso es por lo menos los 100 por acción no?? jajaja


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Hoy no me acabo de fiar de lo que marca Aria, he puesto orden de largos por encima de máximos del día a ver que ocurre. Sigo viendo entradas de dinero, sin embargo el máximo del día está muy cerca del 2780 que se comenta por aquí y da ciertas dudas ponerse largo tan arriba.
> 
> ...



Suerte porque hoy está muy complejo. 

En unos días postearé un gráfico interesante del Stoxx que sugiere que estamos prácticamente haciendo los máximos anuales. Según lo que sugiere, todavía quedaría una pequeña subida al entorno de 2800 - 2820.


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Suerte porque hoy está muy complejo.
> 
> En unos días postearé un gráfico interesante del Stoxx que sugiere que estamos prácticamente haciendo los máximos anuales. Según lo que sugiere, todavía quedaría una pequeña subida al entorno de 2800 - 2820.



Que casualidad, yo tengo gráficos que demuestran que llegaremos a los 2900 a finales de septiembre


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pecata 94,10 más comisiones... eso es por lo menos los 100 por acción no?? jajaja



Cobré dividendos en julio, casi 2 euros por acción... con eso cubro sobradamente comisiones.


----------



## until (24 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A 94,10, compradas el 27 de mayo.




Las tenias que haber promediado con alguna compra cuando llegaron a lo 80,xx
Yo las venderia esta semana (sin perdidas y quizas sin ganancias)....creo que bajaran y bastante o si tienes capital disponible promedialas con otra compra, no obstante, como te dije creo que es un grupo empresarial estable y en 6 meses se vera sobre los 100 €


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ago 2009)

Mulder, crees todavía que iremos a visitar el 2731/38? Entrar largo en 2770 es para despitar? 

Saludos...


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Que casualidad, yo tengo gráficos que demuestran que llegaremos a los 2900 a finales de septiembre



Al gráfico que indico le faltan 3-4 jornadas para ver si realmente va a ser de utilidad. En cuanto lo tenga lo posteo por si es interesante.

Los 2900 es un número muy bonito 

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder, crees todavía que iremos a visitar el 2731/38? Entrar largo en 2770 es para despitar?
> 
> Saludos...



También dije que seguía entrando dinero y al final el dinero manda, ahora está marcando un objetivo muy por encima de 2780, yo creo que hoy llegamos a 2800 o nos quedaremos muy cerca.

Hay que recordar también que tengo una posible resistencia en 2795.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ago 2009)

Según las escrituras de pepon, el Ibex llegaría hasta 11350 en septiembre... es 24 de agosto y estamos en 11315, la verdad es que no podemos decir que haya estado muy desencaminado, no...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> También dije que seguía entrando dinero y al final el dinero manda, ahora está marcando un objetivo muy por encima de 2780, yo creo que hoy llegamos a 2800 o nos quedaremos muy cerca.
> 
> Hay que recordar también que tengo una posible resistencia en 2795.



Ya lo veo, voy a aguantar esta tercera onda con las cintras... espero que sólo suban SAN y BBVA... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2009)

Los analistos de Intermoney sólo saben que comprar cintras... no saben lo que les espera... 


O si... 



Venga SAN... bonito... vamos parriba... 



Saludos


----------



## DeCafeina (24 Ago 2009)

Muy buenas.

Soy un ávido lector del foro aunque participe bastante poco. Escribo por si alguien más está dentro de gas natural o lo está siguiendo. Las compré hace un mes a 12,55 y hoy andan por 14,70. Empiezo a ponerme nervioso aunque creo que aún tienen potencial alcista como para superar los 15,60. ¿Alguna opinión acerca de este valor?.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2009)

vende en máximos... 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ago 2009)

Acabamos de tocar el 11350... con una semana mínimo de antelación.... 

Saludos...


----------



## until (24 Ago 2009)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Muy buenas.
> 
> Soy un ávido lector del foro aunque participe bastante poco. Escribo por si alguien más está dentro de gas natural o lo está siguiendo. Las compré hace un mes a 12,55 y hoy andan por 14,70. Empiezo a ponerme nervioso aunque creo que aún tienen potencial alcista como para superar los 15,60. ¿Alguna opinión acerca de este valor?.
> 
> ¡Un saludo!



Fecha de Compra?


----------



## DeCafeina (24 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> vende en máximos...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Bah. Lo haría, pero eso es de pobres. 

¡Un saludo!


----------



## carvil (24 Ago 2009)

Pero bueno ¡ESTO QUÉ ES! 

Salu2

Edito: La subida de ahora en intradia es más falsa que el rumor del embarazo de la Veneno


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Ago 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Pero bueno ¡ESTO QUÉ ES!
> 
> Salu2
> 
> Edito: La subida de ahora en intradia es más falsa que el rumor del embarazo de la Veneno



Hola, carvil, bienvenido. ¿Qué tal las vacaciones?


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Ago 2009)

Carvil??? ¿Andas en Thai? ¿En casita? ¿Tu mujer te permite tocar el ordenador? jaja

Un saludo


----------



## DeCafeina (24 Ago 2009)

until dijo:


> Fecha de Compra?



21 de julio. Una cantidad irrisoria para la mayoría, pero son un tercio de mis ahorros .

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## carvil (24 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola, carvil, bienvenido. ¿Qué tal las vacaciones?




Hola Pecata , cortas pero bien aprovechadas

Ahora estoy con el post-trauma vacacional 


Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ago 2009)

Tranquilo Carvil, ya me encargué de ponerte tu correspondiente owned... 

Bienvenido...


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tranquilo Carvil, ya me encargué de ponerte tu correspondiente owned...
> 
> Bienvenido...



LCASC, ni un minuto de sosiego le dejáis al pobre .

¿Estuviste en el lugar de la foto que posteaste? 

Un saludo


----------



## carvil (24 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Carvil??? ¿Andas en Thai? ¿En casita? ¿Tu mujer te permite tocar el ordenador? jaja
> 
> Un saludo



Desgraciadamente ya estoy en casa  A ver si me pongo al dia que sólo tenia de extrangis, informacion del USA Today y de CNBC (Mad Money) que suplicio ver a Cramer :

Salu2


----------



## until (24 Ago 2009)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Muy buenas.
> 
> Soy un ávido lector del foro aunque participe bastante poco. Escribo por si alguien más está dentro de gas natural o lo está siguiendo. Las compré hace un mes a 12,55 y hoy andan por 14,70. Empiezo a ponerme nervioso aunque creo que aún tienen potencial alcista como para superar los 15,60. ¿Alguna opinión acerca de este valor?.
> 
> ¡Un saludo!



Yo las aguantaría un poquito mas por si llegan a los 15 y venderia esta semana,te levas ese 20 % + o menos de beneficio y a otra cosa.

PD: Tenia un profesor de economía financiera que decia que en los casos como el tuyo en el que uno se empieza a poner nervioso y no sabe si vender o no vender, habia que encerrarse en una habitacion con una botella de whisky y bebersela entera, cuando se acabase el whisky y se pasase el pedo vender.......


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2009)

until dijo:


> Yo las aguantaría un poquito mas por si llegan a los 15 y venderia esta semana,te levas ese 20 % + o menos de beneficio y a otra cosa.
> 
> *PD: Tenia un profesor de economía financiera que decia que en los casos como el tuyo en el que uno se empieza a poner nervioso y no sabe si vender o no vender, habia que encerrarse en una habitacion con una botella de whisky y bebersela entera, cuando se acabase el whisky y se pasase el pedo vender.......*




Sabias palabras ....


----------



## DeCafeina (24 Ago 2009)

until dijo:


> Yo las aguantaría un poquito mas por si llegan a los 15 y venderia esta semana,te levas ese 20 % + o menos de beneficio y a otra cosa.
> 
> PD: Tenia un profesor de economía financiera que decia que en los casos como el tuyo en el que uno se empieza a poner nervioso y no sabe si vender o no vender, habia que encerrarse en una habitacion con una botella de whisky y bebersela entera, cuando se acabase el whisky y se pasase el pedo vender.......



¡Jajajajajaja!

Pues el caso es que estoy encerrado en una habitación con una copa de vino disfrutando de unos días de vacaciones de rodriguez (en realidad con una copa de vino de más ). Por lo que dices, esto de la economía financiera se ma da bien de forma innata . 

Acabo de poner una orden de venta en 14.80 porque ya sería mucha subida para un solo día. Si entra, perfecto; igual cae en los próximos días y recompro más abajo. Y si no entra, pues a ir ajustando el stop en espera de esos 15€. Me preocupan las sensaciones. Temo que este mundo pueda crear adicción a los que ya no estamos muy bien de la azotea per sé.

¡Gracias y un saludo!


----------



## carvil (24 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tranquilo Carvil, ya me encargué de ponerte tu correspondiente owned...
> 
> Bienvenido...



Ya lo ví , espero que no os pillase a contrapié, pienso que subestimé los Fundamentales. Esta semana y la siguiente deberian confirmarlo.... o no :

Salu2 



Wataru_ dijo:


> LCASC, ni un minuto de sosiego le dejáis al pobre .
> 
> ¿Estuviste en el lugar de la foto que posteaste?
> 
> Un saludo



Estuvimos recorriendo algunas de las islas del Golfo de Tailandia, Koh Samui, Koh Tao, etc. Para mí son las mejores playas del mundo junto con las de Seychelles una lástima que las mayoristas ejpañolas (que yo sepa) no las incluyan en sus circuitos.

Salu2


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Ago 2009)

DeCafeina dijo:


> ¡Jajajajajaja!
> 
> Pues el caso es que estoy encerrado en una habitación con una copa de vino disfrutando de unos días de vacaciones de rodriguez (en realidad con una copa de vino de más ). Por lo que dices, esto de la economía financiera se ma da bien de forma innata .
> 
> ...



Yo no pondria una orden de venta,hoy le han metido el cohete en el culo a este valor y lo van a subir mas.
Dejaria correr las ganancias y venderia la posicion si cierra por debajo de 14.30


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Ago 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Ya lo ví , espero que no os pillase a contrapié, pienso que subestimé los Fundamentales. Esta semana y la siguiente deberian confirmarlo.... o no :
> 
> Salu2
> 
> ...



Juer que envidia!
Pon fotos!!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Ago 2009)

Carvil, Koh Tao, la ando mirando por el tema de los cursos de buceo... es como me mola a mi las islitas... pequeñitas. Koh Samui, según lo que he leído demasiado turismo...

Un saludo

PD: No te preocupes, seguimos largos


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Ago 2009)

¿Pór qué bajamos en el IBEX?


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Pór qué bajamos en el IBEX?



Que pregunta por diossssss... :o






Saludos


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Pero bueno ¡ESTO QUÉ ES!
> 
> Salu2
> 
> Edito: La subida de ahora en intradia es más falsa que el rumor del embarazo de la Veneno



No era falsa, pero si muy débil, me acaban de saltar el stop y me he ganado unos pocos puntos, ahora se va a girar todo y espero un lateral de corrección que tal vez dure hasta el cierre de sesión.

Ahora si que se ha visto un pequeño mordisco al dinero.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Ago 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Estuvimos recorriendo algunas de las islas del Golfo de Tailandia, Koh Samui, Koh Tao, etc. Para mí son las mejores playas del mundo junto con las de Seychelles una lástima que las mayoristas ejpañolas (que yo sepa) no las incluyan en sus circuitos.
> 
> Salu2



No es una lástima, es lo mejor, ir a una islita o a cualquier parte y no encontrar grupos de turistas españoles. Y si no hay turistas de ningún tipo, mejor aún.


----------



## DeCafeina (24 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo no pondria una orden de venta,hoy le han metido el cohete en el culo a este valor y lo van a subir mas.
> Dejaria correr las ganancias y venderia la posicion si cierra por debajo de 14.30



Gracias por el consejo. Ahora mismo se está desinflando un poco, así que la orden no va a entrar de todas maneras. Llevo todo el mes siguiendo esa misma estrategia, pero me entra el morbo de vender tras cada subida fuerte para recomprar más abajo. 

¡Un saludo!


----------



## Kujire (24 Ago 2009)

Buenas vacas!!

Carvil, dinos la verdad ....... te llovió

Mini rulez!


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2009)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Gracias por el consejo. Ahora mismo se está desinflando un poco, así que la orden no va a entrar de todas maneras. Llevo todo el mes siguiendo esa misma estrategia, pero me entra el morbo de vender tras cada subida fuerte para recomprar más abajo.
> 
> ¡Un saludo!



Ajusta el stop en el nivel, deja correr las ganancias (vas subiendo el stop a medida que se vayan consolidando los niveles ganados) y sobre todo disfruta la posición ...


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2009)

Mulder, esta mañana (09:00 hasta 09:15) el mini Stoxx estuvo en los niveles de 2750 - 2755. ¿Se movió mucho volumen en ese entorno?

Parece un nivel interesante.


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2009)

Lo han dejado justo por encima de los 11300... si señor... 


el guano es inminente... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Mulder, esta mañana (09:00 hasta 09:15) el mini Stoxx estuvo en los niveles de 2750 - 2755. ¿Se movió mucho volumen en ese entorno?
> 
> Parece un nivel interesante.



Parece que si se ha movido bastante.

Ahora mismo tengo dos objetivos provisionales:

2740 por abajo y
2812 por arriba.

A conseguir antes de las 21:00 de mañana.

edito: hoy el gap en el Stoxx está en 2738 y aun no lo han cerrado, por eso acabo de entrar corto, ya veremos que ocurre.


----------



## DeCafeina (24 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Ajusta el stop en el nivel, deja correr las ganancias (vas subiendo el stop a medida que se vayan consolidando los niveles ganados) y sobre todo disfruta la posición ...



Eso voy haciendo, pero supongo que me empiezo a sentir vértigo. Nunca he estado invertido tanto tiempo. Y si no he vendido antes es por experiencia previa. Compré Santander a 4,01 en marzo y me creí muy inteligente por venderlas al día siguiente a 4,50. Manda webs 

¡Un saludo!


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2009)

Si no soportas verlas, sigue con los stops y no las mires. Te lo agradecerá la salud y el bolsillo.

Las ganancias se dejan correr aunque cueste.

Saludos


----------



## carvil (24 Ago 2009)

Hola Kujire 

No llueve en esa zona , pero tuvimos una alerta de tsunami que cuando estas en barco acohooooooona que no veas:. Al final solo era para la costa Occidental (Phuket) :

Wataru tienes buena información Koh Samui está saturado de turistas y más ahora que era la full moon party (vikingos y cabezas cuadradas ) pero tienes multitud de islas para snorkel o buceo. Te lo recomiendo

Jod*er no comento más que me entra la depre 
Al tema 

Soporte en el E-mini 1027

Salu2


----------



## donpepito (24 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes!

Nuestro iBEX sigue gobernando las subidas, me esperaba un cierre +1,80% 

El jefe me confirmó que no había porque preocuparse con ARIA... nos ha servido para cargar a mejor precio.... 321.800acs... aprox 0.3% de la empresa.

Si conseguimos crear jurisprudencia, podemos dar por hecho los 8.00USD .... vamos a vivir de los royalties de la patente 516.

Seguimos con nuestro plan trazado.

GO ARIA!


----------



## Carolus Rex (24 Ago 2009)

La noticia


La Farma hoy: WCRX


----------



## Efren (24 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes!
> 
> Nuestro iBEX sigue gobernando las subidas, me esperaba un cierre +1,80%
> 
> ...



Tu comprarías ARIA al precio que está ahora o esperarías que bajara más?


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes
Momento crítico en el DJI.Perder el 9560 lo deja al borde del precipicio.
Venga valiente,un pasito mas!!
Saludos


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Momento crítico en el DJI.Perder el 9560 lo deja al borde del precipicio.
> Venga valiente,un pasito mas!!
> Saludos



La suerte está echada... a octubre no llegamos... :


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (24 Ago 2009)

Honestamente, creo que vamos a seguir subiendo... todo depende de los MM's ... era cuestión de mantener, nos dieron una buena sacudida hace un par de días.

Espera unos días... para ver lo fuerte que está... ONTY va por buen camino, tambien, es otra opción.

Suerte!


----------



## Efren (24 Ago 2009)

Estuve pensando en comprar a 2,04, pero esperando a ver si bajaba más mira donde nos encontramos :


----------



## donpepito (24 Ago 2009)

La semana que viene tendremos noticias del T.PHASE III.... lo que si queda claro es que algunos días, vamos a corregir... puede ser un buen momento para entrar.

No hay que lamentarse...


----------



## until (24 Ago 2009)

Una pregunta para los expertos

Warner Chilcott Plc, la farmaceutica citada antes que está subiendo casi un 30 %, acaba de adquirir por 3.1 billones de $ la filial farmaceutica de Procter & Gamble sin embargo, ésta ultima no reacciona en la cotización.

No tendria que estar subiendo tambien la cotización de P&G, que ha obtenido 3.1 billones de $


----------



## Efren (24 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Según las escrituras de pepon, el Ibex llegaría hasta 11350 en septiembre... es 24 de agosto y estamos en 11315, la verdad es que no podemos decir que haya estado muy desencaminado, no...



No creas, también lo tuvo en cuenta



pepon26 dijo:


> Si. Nuestro obejtivo de 11350 deberia ser alcanzado en Septiembre (aunque esto va muy rápido e igual se adelanta algunas semanas).
> De todas maneras seria perfecto técnicamente y analíticamente muy bello que el desplome se produjera en Octubre.
> 
> Desde Octubre esperamos una caida BRUTAL.


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> La suerte está echada... a octubre no llegamos... :
> 
> 
> Saludos



El dinero aún no ha hablado.
Falta chicha para poder definir esto con claridad.
CNBC esta tarde:
-Un operador del parquet diciendo que JPMorgan está comprando opciones put a saco.
Jorl!!

De todos modos si el trading es casi la única fuente de ingresos de los bankitos quizás sigan huyendo hacia delante.Ojo.


----------



## Efren (24 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La semana que viene tendremos noticias del T.PHASE III.... lo que si queda claro es que algunos días, vamos a corregir... puede ser un buen momento para entrar.
> 
> No hay que lamentarse...



Eso espero, de momento dejo una orden de compra a 2'10, para quitarla siempre estoy a tiempo y si compra tampoco sería un mal precio


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Ago 2009)

Acaba de ostiarse

Mira que no tantear antes con el pie...


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Acaba de ostiarse
> 
> Mira que no tantear antes con el pie...




Joder... quiero guano... llevo mucho tiempo esperándolo.... vamosssss... :



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Ago 2009)

Ha subido significativamente el volumen en la bajada,o solo me parece a mi?

A cerrar hueco y luego ya veremos...


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Joder... quiero guano... llevo mucho tiempo esperándolo.... vamosssss... :



Hasta que no veas los 2800 en el Stoxx y/o los 1050 en el S&P olvídate de cortos, solo vas a perder dinero....

Bueno yo ahora estoy corto desde hace un rato, mmmm, pero es yo soy mayor y se lo que hago


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Ha subido significativamente el volumen en la bajada,o solo me parece a mi?
> 
> A cerrar hueco y luego ya veremos...



Hay buenas mordidas al dinero en el S&P y el Stoxx, en el Stoxx se notan menos como es normal a estas horas, pero solo con que se noten a estas horas ya es significativo de movimiento fuerte.


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Ago 2009)

Tiene proyección como para perder los 9500 de sobra.
A ver de que es capaz...


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2009)

Ésta es la corrección que están esperando las gacelillas para entrar... 


Lo han dicho en la tele... 



Saludos


----------



## carvil (24 Ago 2009)

Si rompe el 1023 en el E-mini podria ser un pullback al fibo 


Salu2


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Ago 2009)

Ha cerrado el gap.Ahora recupera un poco.
Si volviésemos a zona de máximos habríamos presenciado un "test de demanda".
Si no lo presenciamos mejor


----------



## Kujire (24 Ago 2009)

ya me he ganado el pan ... esto no debería ser legal


----------



## Speculo (24 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ya me he ganado el pan ... esto no debería ser legal



A mí el otro día me pasó algo parecido... Y creo recordar que comenté lo mismo 


_Si esto no fuera legal, no habría cárceles para meterlos a todos... _


----------



## felipe (24 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> La suerte está echada... a octubre no llegamos... :
> 
> 
> Saludos



Animo tio algún año de estos acertarás....


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2009)

Pues yo creo que, además de ser legal es democrático. La bolsa pone a cada uno en su sitio y es tal vez la mejor forma de aprender a comportarse en sociedad, te hace quitarte la impaciencia, te hace ser prudente, conservador o arriesgado según el momento, etc.

Frío y calculador o apasionado y suicida, todo tiene su momento en el mercado y ser la cosa más adecuada en el momento adecuado es lo que te hace ganar.

Por eso yo creo que es mucho más que legal


----------



## donpepito (24 Ago 2009)

50K añadidas a 0,652USD 

ThermoGenesis Corp. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (24 Ago 2009)

Mercer International Inc. - Google Finance

Echale un ojo a la evolución en menos de 30 dias... la subida que ha tenido.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Ago 2009)

elmundo.es. Líder mundial de información en castellano

En la portada del mundo,el Ibex rompe maximos.... 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qb0JbD9QRaU&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qb0JbD9QRaU&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Different (24 Ago 2009)

Me encanta tu firma


----------



## Carolus Rex (24 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mercer International Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Echale un ojo a la evolución en menos de 30 dias... la subida que ha tenido.



Si el volumen del viernes ya fué elevadísimo, lo de hoy no tiene nombre.

Yo esperaría a ver si recupera algo para entrar, está en máximos del año.

Gracias por KOOL.


----------



## amenhotep (24 Ago 2009)

Esto es una autentica burbuja bursátil. El batacazo será de escándalo.


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 50K añadidas a 0,652USD
> 
> ThermoGenesis Corp. - Google Finance



Interesante gráfico, gracias


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2009)

Ojo, nueva mordida al dinero en el S&P, nos vamos abajo como traca final de la sesión.


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2009)

Señores, el movimiento que ha hecho hoy ARIA es feo de cojones.

A primera hora de esta tarde parecía que se acababan los papelitos y ahora me están diciendo CARGA, CARGA ......

Reflexiono.


----------



## DeCafeina (24 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que, además de ser legal es democrático. La bolsa pone a cada uno en su sitio y es tal vez la mejor forma de aprender a comportarse en sociedad, te hace quitarte la impaciencia, te hace ser prudente, conservador o arriesgado según el momento, etc.
> 
> Frío y calculador o apasionado y suicida, todo tiene su momento en el mercado y ser la cosa más adecuada en el momento adecuado es lo que te hace ganar.
> 
> Por eso yo creo que es mucho más que legal



[Mode "Getting into the garden" ON]
Pues para mí ganar dinero sin producir absolutamente nada puede que sea legal, pero tiene un punto de inmoralidad que no deja de preocuparme. Podéis decirme que los mercados de valores son una fuente de financiación para las empresas y que las inversiones contribuyen a generar riqueza, pero el modo meramente especulativo en que los utilizamos la mayoría.... nosénosé. Aunque yo mismo participo en el juego, en ocasiones me entran dudas. En ultimísmo término, en la última vuelta de la rueda de la economía, ¿quién está perdiendo/dejando de ganar/dejando de disfrutar la riqueza que yo obtengo?. ¿Warren Buffet?. Ya me extrañaría...
[Mode "Getting out of the garden" ON, y cagando leches que no quiero líos... ] 

(Sin la menor acritud)

¡Un saludo!


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ojo, nueva mordida al dinero en el S&P, nos vamos abajo como traca final de la sesión.



Parece que se va a la parte baja de tu previsión.

De momento va formando un gráfico bonito 

Saludos


----------



## donpepito (24 Ago 2009)

Si vas a largo, no hay que preocuparse, cuando quieres hacer dinero de verdad,,,, no puedes estar tradeando todos los días, te lo digo por experiencia.

NVAX, ha doblado en apenas 30 días... hay que mantener unas semanas, personalmente tengo la seguridad de que está cotiz -ARIA- verá los 10.00USD antes de finalizar el año.


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2009)

DeCafeina dijo:


> [Mode "Getting into the garden" ON]
> Pues para mí ganar dinero sin producir absolutamente nada puede que sea legal, pero tiene un punto de inmoralidad que no deja de preocuparme. Podéis decirme que los mercados de valores son una fuente de financiación para las empresas y que las inversiones contribuyen a generar riqueza, pero el modo meramente especulativo en que los utilizamos la mayoría.... nosénosé. Aunque yo mismo participo en el juego, en ocasiones me entran dudas. En ultimísmo término, en la última vuelta de la rueda de la economía, ¿quién está perdiendo/dejando de ganar/dejando de disfrutar la riqueza que yo obtengo?. ¿Warren Buffet?. Ya me extrañaría...
> [Mode "Getting out of the garden" ON, y cagando leches que no quiero líos... ]
> 
> ...



Si no fuera por la especulación, las cotizaciones no se sostendrían. Da líquidez al mercado.

Estos últimos años la cosa se ha ido de madre y con HFT lo han terminado de descojonar. Hace falta que regulen a esos "manipuladores".


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ago 2009)

Os imagináis que es el comienzo del guano....? Pepón dijo 11350 y en CFD's me marca el máximo en 11351... sería una predicción de crack! 

Saludos...


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si vas a largo, no hay que preocuparse, cuando quieres hacer dinero de verdad,,,, no puedes estar tradeando todos los días, te lo digo por experiencia.
> 
> NVAX, ha doblado en apenas 30 días... hay que mantener unas semanas, personalmente tengo la seguridad de que está cotiz -ARIA- verá los 10.00USD antes de finalizar el año.



Te creo, soy de los convencidos con ARIA 

El tema es que soy mu gorrón y la quiero cojer un poco más abajo. Lo sé, es absurdo si esperamos cotizaciones X2, X3, X4 :o


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Os imagináis que es el comienzo del guano....? Pepón dijo 11350 y en CFD's me marca el máximo en 11351... sería una predicción de crack!
> 
> Saludos...



Acertar en el chulibex es puro azar 

El giro anda por ahí cerca. Todavía falta un poco


----------



## donpepito (24 Ago 2009)

Hoy el botas y su consejo de adm ... han hecho púplico las sustanciosas plusv.... el típico compra que vamos doblar en dos meses, desde la ampliación de capital.

Nuevas zanahorias -para los pardillos que se quedaron fuera- para la nueva ampliación que habrá en octubre / noviembre.


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy el botas y su consejo de adm ... han hecho púplico las sustanciosas plusv.... el típico compra que vamos doblar en dos meses, desde la ampliación de capital.
> 
> Nuevas zanahorias -para los pardillos que se quedaron fuera- para la nueva ampliación que habrá en octubre / noviembre.



Este tío es un crack colocando papelitos a la peña. :


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2009)

DeCafeina dijo:


> [Mode "Getting into the garden" ON]
> Pues para mí ganar dinero sin producir absolutamente nada puede que sea legal, pero tiene un punto de inmoralidad que no deja de preocuparme. Podéis decirme que los mercados de valores son una fuente de financiación para las empresas y que las inversiones contribuyen a generar riqueza, pero el modo meramente especulativo en que los utilizamos la mayoría.... nosénosé. Aunque yo mismo participo en el juego, en ocasiones me entran dudas. En ultimísmo término, en la última vuelta de la rueda de la economía, ¿quién está perdiendo/dejando de ganar/dejando de disfrutar la riqueza que yo obtengo?. ¿Warren Buffet?. Ya me extrañaría...
> [Mode "Getting out of the garden" ON, y cagando leches que no quiero líos... ]
> 
> ...



Pues a mi lo que me parece inmoral es que la bolsa corrija su justo 50% en el 2008, lo que indica su eficiencia, mientras el resto de la economía no lo hace siendo muy necesario para el común de los mortales ¡eso si que es inmoral!

Mientras todos pagamos las cosas a precios carísimos, con montones de impuestos añadidos para mantener a los auténticos inútiles que nos gobiernan, que a pesar de las pequeñas rebajas siguen estando caras de verdad para cualquier economía familiar me seguirá pareciendo muy moral ganar dinero con la bolsa, porque realmente se lo quitas a quien lo tiene y esta es la mejor forma que conozco de hacerlo.

Sin acritud, aunque me pasaría más tiempo disertando sobre el tema.


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2009)

Me acabo de salir de mi corto en el Stoxx, parece que viene la mano de dios a arreglarlo.

Aunque pienso que llegaremos al objetivo por abajo, pero hoy no quiero quedarme abierto.


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me acabo de salir de mi corto en el Stoxx, parece que viene la mano de dios a arreglarlo.
> 
> Aunque pienso que llegaremos al objetivo por abajo, pero hoy no quiero quedarme abierto.



La cagaste Mulder... mañana me quedaré con tus plusvalias... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi lo que me parece inmoral es que la bolsa corrija su justo 50% en el 2008, lo que indica su eficiencia, mientras el resto de la economía no lo hace siendo muy necesario para el común de los mortales ¡eso si que es inmoral!



Y digo yo... ¿desde cuándo tiene algo que ver la bolsa con la economia...? :

Por cierto...

Esta semana me voy a pulir el primer libro de don Antonio... el león sigue creciendo... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (24 Ago 2009)

He comprobado que VPHM... SIGUE subiendo... enhorabuena a los que la lleven.. yo las vendí la semana pasada.


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> La cagaste Mulder... mañana me quedaré con tus plusvalias... :



Mañana voy a estar todo el día fuera, así que no habrá minusvalías mías pero si de otro 

edito: la bolsa si tiene mucho que ver con la economía aunque no vayan parejas pero es curioso como la eficiencia de una deja en absoluto ridículo a la otra.


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mañana voy a estar todo el día fuera, así que no habrá minusvalías mías pero si de otro



Esas cintras ya han girado Mulder... sólo me queda recoger lo sembrado... :



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (24 Ago 2009)

me paso a saludar... 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MTCKxye9_so&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MTCKxye9_so&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> me paso a saludar...




¿hacen unos cortos...? 



Saludos


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> me paso a saludar...
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MTCKxye9_so&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MTCKxye9_so&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Buen consejo del tipo. Sí señor.


----------



## Astur147 (24 Ago 2009)

¿Alguien me podría explicar que empresa es ésta y porqué éste pelotazo hoy?

AISA.MC: Resumen de ACT ACT E INV INMOB - Yahoo! Finanzas

Me he animado a un reto de FC para jugar en bolsavirtual para aprender, y ésta empresa hoy me ha salvado la partida jejeje, porque me dio por meterle un corto al BBVA pensando que debía corregir y menudo sablazo 

Saludos!!!


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2009)

Astur147 dijo:


> ¿Alguien me podría explicar que empresa es ésta y porqué éste pelotazo hoy?
> 
> 
> AISA.MC: Resumen de ACT ACT E INV INMOB - Yahoo! Finanzas




Creo que se dedican a estafar a la gente... parece ser un negocio rentable... 




Saludos


----------



## Astur147 (24 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Creo que se dedicaban a estafar a la gente...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Conjstructoreh no?  Seguro que Animosa, Kierevelos y prudente se han dedicado a inflar los precios


----------



## donpepito (24 Ago 2009)

Las agencias... se habían olvidado de ella... y hoy ha sido un buen día para el PUMP! XD


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2009)

Mañana será un gran dia guanil... el megagap a la baja puede estar cerca... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (25 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mañana será un gran dia guanil... el megagap a la baja puede estar cerca... :



Creí que habías cambiado un poco, pero ya veo que sigues como siempre...

Ah no, que ahora pones stops! 

Las Cintra ahora mismo están alcistas pero no meten dinero en ellas, como empiecen a meterlo ya puedes ir visualizando mentalmente la bandera del imperio. Lo de hoy ha sido corrección engañabobos, es posible que mañana tengamos gap bajista, pero todo será para que los largos cierren el chiringuito y lo dejen por imposible, tenemos que llegar a 2800-2850 en el Stoxx para tener una corrección seria y no será la última subida ni los máximos del año.

Por otra parte parece que Madoff se va a morir pronto, por eso debió entregarse el mismo:

Madoff dying of cancer, fellow inmates say-NY Post | Reuters


----------



## tonuel (25 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creí que habías cambiado un poco, pero ya veo que sigues como siempre...
> 
> Ah no, que ahora pones stops!
> 
> Las Cintra ahora mismo están alcistas pero no meten dinero en ellas, como empiecen a meterlo ya puedes ir visualizando mentalmente la bandera del imperio. Lo de hoy ha sido corrección engañabobos, es posible que mañana tengamos gap bajista, pero todo será para que los largos cierren el chiringuito y lo dejen por imposible, tenemos que llegar a 2800-2850 en el Stoxx para tener una corrección seria y no será la última subida ni los máximos del año.




Digamos que está moviéndose entre los 6,18 y los 5,70... y romperá por abajo... evidentemente... :




Mulder dijo:


> Por otra parte parece que Madoff se va a morir pronto, por eso debió entregarse el mismo:
> 
> Madoff dying of cancer, fellow inmates say-NY Post | Reuters




Se nota que a usted se la cuelan fácilmente... la noticia es falsa... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (25 Ago 2009)

a ver si corregimos un poco esta semana
quiero meterme en solaria cómodamente. 2,15 estaría bien


----------



## chameleon (25 Ago 2009)

CSI 300 chino:


----------



## Deudor (25 Ago 2009)

Shanghai llego a caer un 6 % hace un par de horas. Se recuperó al -2,5 %.
De no haber sido así, no nos hubiese quitado el gap de -2% ni el tato.
Están nervisosos estos chinos.


----------



## tonuel (25 Ago 2009)

Lo del BBVA no tiene nombre... :o


y del POP... que me dicen del POP... 



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo del BBVA no tiene nombre... :o
> 
> y del POP... que me dicen del POP...
> 
> Saludos



Lo del POP para mi está claro, están cerrando posiciones bajistas, vamos segurísimo. Si no hubiera dejado el Ibex por imposible... me metía corto ahora, con no se... 1500 acciones por si les da por subir 50 céntimos más, aunque no creo.

Yo prefiero Usa... que el horario me va mejor 

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (25 Ago 2009)

Menos mal que me metí corto en cintra, en el BBVA la imperial se me quedaba pequeña... 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ago 2009)

Ahora mismo tenemos un doble techo en el indicador patrio... 11350

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (25 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ahora mismo tenemos un doble techo en el indicador patrio... 11350
> 
> Saludos...



Si quieres te digo por donde se pasa el indicador patrio los dobles techos... :


Por cierto... ¿la onda 3 se acaba ya o que...? 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si quieres te digo por donde se pasa el indicador patrio los dobles techos... :
> 
> Por cierto... ¿la onda 3 se acaba ya o que...?
> 
> Saludos



En el Stoxx y en el S&P en la OndaA duraron 5 semanas... esta vez comenzó el 19 de agosto, podría durar hasta mediados-finales de septiembre... 3 o 4 días de onda4 y hasta mediados de octubre la 5... A partir de ahí, la sangre :

Saludos...


----------



## javso (25 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> y del POP... que me dicen del POP...



Pues he oído por ahí que el POP se va a disparar en los próximos días. Al parecer van a entrar junto con Ruiz Mateos en una especie de joint venture en USA, con algún banco de allí, para crear un banco nuevo. Son rumores, pero parece que el día 4 o 5 de septiembre se hace pública la firma del contrato. Hasta entonces, según mis fuentes, el POP va a subir como la espuma.


----------



## tonuel (25 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> En el Stoxx y en el S&P en la OndaA duraron 5 semanas... esta vez comenzó el 19 de agosto, podría durar hasta mediados-finales de septiembre... 3 o 4 días de onda4 y hasta mediados de octubre la 5... A partir de ahí, la sangre :
> 
> Saludos...




No me jodas... vas a hacerme malcomprar las cintras... xD... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (25 Ago 2009)

Venga esas cintrassss... empujad joder... 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ago 2009)

Para hoy...

13:45 USA: Indicador de ventas minoristas ICSC-Goldman
14:55 USA: Informe Redbook de ventas minoristas
15:00 USA: Indice de precios de viviendas S&P Case-Shilller
16:00 USA: Confianza del consumidor: esperado 48.0, previo 46.6
19:00 USA: Subasta de Notas a 2 años

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (25 Ago 2009)

Tonuel... ya tienes un capricho para las nuevas plusv.

Carousel : A Cinema 21:9 Production


----------



## tonuel (25 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... ya tienes un capricho para las nuevas plusv.
> 
> Carousel : A Cinema 21:9 Production




No pinta mal... lo dejaremos para otra ocasión... en estos momentos esos caprichos ya están volando desde USA hamijo... 

Me estoy cambiando la bolsa de palos por los nuevos Callaway Big Bertha Diablo...

Cuando lleguen voy a ser el rey del swing... 


Saludos


----------



## Catacrack (25 Ago 2009)

javso dijo:


> Pues he oído por ahí que el POP se va a disparar en los próximos días. Al parecer van a entrar junto con Ruiz Mateos en una especie de joint venture en USA, con algún banco de allí, para crear un banco nuevo. Son rumores, pero parece que el día 4 o 5 de septiembre se hace pública la firma del contrato. Hasta entonces, según mis fuentes, el POP va a subir como la espuma.



Sus fuentes son fiables ?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ago 2009)

Que hace hoy ARIAD en el pre-market...? Donde lo miráis...?

Gracias, un saludo...


----------



## donpepito (25 Ago 2009)

ARIAD Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (ARIA) Pre-Market Trading


----------



## Catacrack (25 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Que hace hoy ARIAD en el pre-market...? Donde lo miráis...?
> 
> Gracias, un saludo...



Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance

No hace nada interesante.


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Que hace hoy ARIAD en el pre-market...? Donde lo miráis...?
> 
> Gracias, un saludo...



Baja 1 céntimo, lo puedes mirar en el google finance, yahoo... o en la web del nasdaq.

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Para hoy...
> 
> *13:45 USA: Indicador de ventas minoristas ICSC-Goldman
> *14:55 USA: Informe Redbook de ventas minoristas
> ...



*Las ventas minoristas en EEUU aumentan un 0,6%*

El índice de ventas de cadenas minoristas en Estados Unidos de The International Council of Shopping Centers-Goldman Sachs ascendió un 0,6% durante la semana al 22 de agosto frente a la semana previa, sobre una base ajustada por factores estacionales y de tiendas comparables.

En tanto, el índice registró una caída interanual del 0,2% en la semana más reciente, informó el martes la entidad. 

Las ventas minoristas en EEUU aumentan un 0,6% - Cotizalia.com


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ago 2009)

*Banco Santander eleva su autocartera hasta el 0,658% en agosto y controla 53,6 millones de títulos*

Banco Santander ha elevado su autocartera durante el mes de agosto hasta el 0,658%, con un total de 53,6 millones de acciones, desde el 0,598% que tenía en julio, según datos de los registros de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) recogidos por Europa Press.

La entidad ha incrementado en cinco millones el número de títulos que sitúa bajo su control, lo que supone 0,06 puntos porcentuales más respecto al paquete total de acciones que poseía el pasado mes de julio.

Este incremento se debe a las operaciones de compra-venta realizadas por la entidad durante los días 3 y 19 de agosto, periodo en el que el banco ejecutó órdenes de adquisición de 81,74 millones de títulos, representativos del 1,002% del capital, y de trasmisión de 76,92 millones de acciones, equivalentes al 0,945% del capital.

El precio medio de las operaciones se situó entre los nueve y los diez euros. Del porcentaje total de acciones, el 0,638% lo posee de manera indirecta, a través de Banesto (0,090%) y de Pereda Gestión (0,548%), mientras que el 0,020% restante lo controla de forma directa.

Banco Santander posee directamente un 99,99% de Pereda Gestión y un 0,01% a través de Cántabro Catalana de Inversiones, sociedad del grupo Banco Santander. Asimismo, la entidad que preside Emilio Botín controla el 88,23% de Banesto y un 1,48% de forma indirecta a través de las sociedades pertenecientes al grupo, Cántabro Catalana de Inversiones, con un 1,07%, Cartera Mobiliaria, con un 0,02%, y Dudebasa, con un 0,39%.

El banco también realizó varios movimientos de su autocartera en julio. En concreto, el banco tenía a 31 de julio una autocartera del 0,598%, compuesta por 48,79 millones de acciones, lo que suponía un ligero incremento de 0,055 puntos porcentuales respecto a la registrada con fecha 8 de julio.

Así, la entidad realizó entre el 9 y el 31 de julio operaciones de compra de un total de 82,27 millones de acciones, equivalentes al 1% del capital, y de venta de 77,78 millones, correspondientes al 0,95% del capital, con un precio ligeramente inferior al de las últimas operaciones, ya que llegó a intercambiarse por algo más de siete euros.

Con estos dos movimientos la entidad ha elevado su autocartera en 0,115 puntos porcentuales desde el pasado 8 de julio, cuando poseía el 0,543% y un total de 44,31 millones de títulos. Por contra, este registro supuso un gran descenso respecto a la autocartera que poseía en junio, que se situaba en el 1,521%.

http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2009/08/25/84_banco_santander_eleva_autocartera_hasta_0658%.html

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (25 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News ...WhiteHouse Summer Residence Martha's Vineyard Island*

Obama propondrá a Ben Bernanke para un segundo mandato al frente de la FED

Entre los traders se escuchaba hace unos momentos:


> Bernanke Bernanke Bernanke es cojonudo como Ben no hay ninguno


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Para hoy...
> 
> 13:45 USA: Indicador de ventas minoristas ICSC-Goldman
> 14:55 USA: Informe Redbook de ventas minoristas
> ...



*
Los precios de las casas en EEUU suben por segundo mes consecutivo*

Los precios de las casas unifamiliares de Estados Unidos han registrado su segundo mes con subidas consecutivas en junio. Así lo ha reflejado el informe de viviendas Standar & Poor's/Case-Shiller que mide el precio en las 10 y 20 áreas metropolitanas más importantes del país americano. En ambos casos, la subida ha sido del 1,4%, desde el 0,5% de su anterior lectura, que fue la primera en tres años.

Saludos...

Por cierto... *La Casa Blanca prevé un déficit del 10,4% del PIB en 2010*


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *
> Los precios de las casas en EEUU suben por segundo mes consecutivo*
> 
> Los precios de las casas unifamiliares de Estados Unidos han registrado su segundo mes con subidas consecutivas en junio. Así lo ha reflejado el informe de viviendas Standar & Poor's/Case-Shiller que mide el precio en las 10 y 20 áreas metropolitanas más importantes del país americano. En ambos casos, la subida ha sido del 1,4%, desde el 0,5% de su anterior lectura, que fue la primera en tres años.
> ...



Gracias.

A las 16:00 tenemos el dato importante. Marcará rayazo rojo o verde pero rayazo. Entiendo que ahí nos indicará como va a ir la sesión.


----------



## carvil (25 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes 


Resistencia en el E-mini SP 500 1032.75 por ahora

Soporte 1018

Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ago 2009)

Las Arias estan bajando, así que las bolsas para arriba a partir de las 16:00h...

Saludos...

PD: Et voilà! 
PD2: Carvil, has hecho bien en poner el "por ahora"... se ha ido a los 1039... El Chulibex ha tocado el 11430... se ha pasado por el forro el fibo50%... como si nos sorprendiéramos...


----------



## tonuel (25 Ago 2009)

Subidón..... que alguien frene al BBVA... diosss... :

Mulder... máximos y mínimos decrecientes para mi... :



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Ago 2009)

Yo creo que ya hemos superado el doble techo, ¿no?
Subimos pero hay unos cuantos valores en rojo.


----------



## tonuel (25 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Subimos pero hay unos cuantos valores en rojo.



La bota de tonuel es muy pesada... :


Y ahí están los 2800 de Mulder... a ver esa corrección mi amol...


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo creo que ya hemos superado el doble techo, ¿no?
> Subimos pero hay unos cuantos valores en rojo.



De largo está superado... el objetivo del Ibex, está sobre los 12500/20....


----------



## tonuel (25 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> De largo está superado... el objetivo del Ibex, está sobre los 12500/20....



Me estoy haciendo caquita... y no es broma... 



Saludos :


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes
Test de demanda superado.Lo normal es que siga la fiesta.

Saludos.


Edito:
DJI está en la parte alta del canal,puede tomarse un respiro.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2009)

Echamos en falta los análisis de Mulder.
Sería interesante saber si en estos momentos ha habido una mordida de € en el EuroStoxx.
Lástima que no esté hoy


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me estoy haciendo caquita... y no es broma...


----------



## tonuel (25 Ago 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Test de demanda superado.Lo normal es que siga la fiesta.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues un picado no estaria mal ahora mismo... 


Saludos


----------



## cujo (25 Ago 2009)

Bueno, no he aguantado mas.... vendidas la mitad de mis bbva a 12.45....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ago 2009)

cujo dijo:


> Bueno, no he aguantado mas.... vendidas la mitad de mis bbva a 12.45....



Pues habrá sido esta mañana porque hace un rato han tocado los 12.80...

Saludos... y enhorabuena!


----------



## tonuel (25 Ago 2009)

cujo dijo:


> Bueno, no he aguantado mas.... vendidas la mitad de mis bbva a 12.45....



Pero si estan a 12,70-12,80... paaaayo....:




las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues habrá sido esta mañana porque ahora están en 12.80...



¿No ve usted alguna corrección inminente o algo parecido...?

Lo digo por huir con algo de dignidad... y tal...


Saludos


----------



## Speculo (25 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Echamos en falta los análisis de Mulder.
> Sería interesante saber si en estos momentos ha habido una mordida de € en el EuroStoxx.
> Lástima que no esté hoy



Te lo digo yo si quieres que uso el mismo indicador.
La mordida ha sido superior a la entrada de dinero que se ha producido en la subida previa (con el dato).
Los niveles de precio que marca el Euro Stoxx ahora mismo para esta salida de dinero son 2755-2765.

Confirmaremos con el cierre de la siguiente vela.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Te lo digo yo si quieres que uso el mismo indicador.
> La mordida ha sido superior a la entrada de dinero que se ha producido en la subida previa (con el dato).
> Los niveles de precio que marca el Euro Stoxx ahora mismo para esta salida de dinero son 2755-2765.
> 
> Confirmaremos con el cierre de la siguiente vela.



Muchas gracias, dato muy interesante y espero que útil. 

Saludos


----------



## cujo (25 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pero si estan a 12,70-12,80... paaaayo....:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la correción es la que veo en mi bolsa escrotal... que se iba achicando.
Andaba con bastantes perdidas y me meti en caida libre en marzo con un buen pico a 5,20.... sufri cagadito como se acercaba a 4.... Y ahora me he dicho, a tomar por saco... y al bolsillo.
LLamadme cobarde....


----------



## tonuel (25 Ago 2009)

cujo dijo:


> la correción es la que veo en mi bolsa escrotal... que se iba achicando.
> Andaba con bastantes perdidas y me meti en caida libre en marzo con un buen pico a 5,20.... sufri cagadito como se acercaba a 4.... Y ahora me he dicho, a tomar por saco... y al bolsillo.
> LLamadme cobarde....




Ahí estamos campeón... con un par de cojones... :


¿Unos cortos...? 


Saludos


----------



## carvil (25 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Las Arias estan bajando, así que las bolsas para arriba a partir de las 16:00h...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...




Lo puse por eso .... soporte en el E-mini 1026.5


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (25 Ago 2009)

Yo siempre aplico este concepto:

Don't rebalance a portfolio too often as one must allow time for markets to move up and to see return on investment.... hay que tener paciencia.


----------



## Speculo (25 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Te lo digo yo si quieres que uso el mismo indicador.
> La mordida ha sido superior a la entrada de dinero que se ha producido en la subida previa (con el dato).
> Los niveles de precio que marca el Euro Stoxx ahora mismo para esta salida de dinero son 2755-2765.
> 
> Confirmaremos con el cierre de la siguiente vela.



Pues la siguiente vela que lo que confirma es una recuperación del dinero casi en V. Así que subimos previsión en veinte puntos y dejamos el nivel programado del Stoxx en 2780/90 . Eso da para un lateral bajista y poco más.
Al haber más volatilidad es mejor leer el indicador en velas mayores. Por eso era necesario esperar al cierre de la siguiente vela.

_Add_: De todas formas, la tendencia sigue siendo bastante alcista, así que si sigue entrando dinero, nos iremos otra vez a máximos.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo siempre aplico este concepto:
> 
> Don't rebalance a portfolio too often as one must allow time for markets to move up and to see return on investment.... hay que tener paciencia.



DP, otro viajero a bordo de ARIA.
Por favor, hable con quién tenga que hablar para que la suelten la correa y empieze a cabalgar 

Nos vemos en los 4,00USD

GO ARIA


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues la siguiente vela que lo que confirma es una recuperación del dinero casi en V. Así que subimos previsión en veinte puntos y dejamos el nivel programado del Stoxx en 2780/90 . Eso da para un lateral bajista y poco más.
> Al haber más volatilidad es mejor leer el indicador en velas mayores. Por eso era necesario esperar al cierre de la siguiente vela.
> 
> _Add_: De todas formas, la tendencia sigue siendo bastante alcista, así que si sigue entrando dinero, nos iremos otra vez a máximos.



Será por dinero .....

Ponemos un tóner nuevo a la maquina y a escupir billetes 

Gracias


----------



## donpepito (25 Ago 2009)

Ya mismo nos vamos.... hay que soltar lastre... hoy de nuevo HGSI... por las nubes... hace unas semanas un anal-isto ... insinuo que HGSI valdría unos 30.00USD.... ayer soltaron el rumor de que GLAXO estaba echando el ojo.... pagaría 30.00USD por hacerse con ella....

HGSI... x15 desde el 20 de JULIO.... en menos de un mes... ahora x10 ... 19.00USD.


----------



## chollero (25 Ago 2009)

las bolsas subiendo y el crudo bajando hace mucho que no veia eso


----------



## Speculo (25 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> _Add_: De todas formas, la tendencia sigue siendo bastante alcista, así que si sigue entrando dinero, nos iremos otra vez a máximos.



Lo dicho. Aquí sigue entrando dinero a espuertas. 
Mientras eso siga siendo así y a los pocos que quedan metiendo cortos los destrocen en cada subida, aquellos que esperan bajadas o están pillados con alguna operación vendida, ya pueden girarse o ir poniendo una velita a San Pancracio.

Hoy 60 puntos de subida desde mínimos en el Euro Stoxx. 600 euros por contrato el que haya entrado en esos niveles. En unas seis horas, que se dice pronto.


----------



## donpepito (25 Ago 2009)

YM BioSciences Inc. (USA) - Google Finance


----------



## ddddd (25 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes a todos, llegado ya de vacaciones.

Las ARIA parece que están apunto de despegar, a ver si bajan un poco más para cargar unas cuantas acciones más.

En cuanto a Thermogenesis, ¿hay alguna noticia que la haga especialmente interesante o nos movemos en este caso por el análisis técnico como comentan algunos al ver su gráfico?

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (25 Ago 2009)

Vical Incorporated - Google Finance

Llevo algunas...

Sobre KOOL ... dentro de poco hay noticias, creo que los 0.8xUSD los veremos pronto.


----------



## donpepito (25 Ago 2009)

CombinatoRx, Incorporated - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (25 Ago 2009)

Matrixx Initiatives, Inc. - Google Finance


Han soltado rumores.... suerte para quien las conserve!


----------



## Carolus Rex (25 Ago 2009)

Me quedan algunas MTXX, (pocas)... y ahí están, hoy +25%.....................


Tambié tengo algunas MESA, hoy -10%

No se puede tener todo........


Edit: Estoy en litigio con mi tema de las AIG, os contaré con pelos y señales cuando todo termine

(Este foro lo lee mas gente de la que nos imaginamos, hay mucho espía suelto......)


----------



## donpepito (25 Ago 2009)

Confiamos plenamente en tus argumentos y saldrás victorioso.


----------



## Kujire (25 Ago 2009)

... siempre he sospechado que los de GS siguen a Mulder ... 

deberíamos tomar medidas:

... también sospecho que Tonuel es el gran COCO, como disimula el chin..:



> MENSAJE A TOD@S L@S QUE NOS LEEN... y que no escriben:
> 
> No les vamos a comer......, así que les invoco. Ésta es su última oportunidad de presentarse y escribir unas míseras líneas, .....antes de que comencemos a postear _la madre de todos los guanos_ en 128bits... codificado:.
> 
> Aviso Legal: Se van a cagar pata abajo:, los del plus eran unos aficionados....


----------



## Carolus Rex (25 Ago 2009)

DP, nunca nadie podrá agradecer bastante tus sabias recomendaciones, únicamente siguiendo tus indicaciones y con un poco de sentido común, es suficiente para llegar a conseguir jugosas plusvalías.

Esta ha sido parte mi cartera desde que tu estás en el foro:
(NASDAQ:ALTI NASDAQ:ANPI NASDAQ:ANSV NASDAQ:CRXX NASDAQRYS NASDAQ:FACT NASDAQ:HBAN NASDAQ:HGSI NASDAQ:IDIX NASDAQ:ISPH NASDAQ:KOOL NASDAQ:LGND NASDAQ:MESA NASDAQ:MTXX NASDAQ:NRGN NASDAQ:OREX NASDAQ:STSI NASDAQ:UAUA NASDAQ:VPHM OTC:WAMUQ NASDAQ:WCRX) 
Casi todas por indicación tuya, reto a quien quiera a demostrar que con estos valores en los últimos meses, no se han obtenido crecidas plusvalías. 

¡¡Eres un genio!!

Un millón de gracias.....


----------



## donpepito (25 Ago 2009)

Gracias por tus sinceras palabras de reconocimiento. 

Es una pena que no dispongamos de + capital para mantener todas las que pasan por el foro, hay oportunidades para todos, lo dificil sigue siendo vender a tiempo!


----------



## Carolus Rex (25 Ago 2009)

¡¡Joder!! MTXX +30%

Me voy a tener que ir otra vez de vacaciones


----------



## donpepito (25 Ago 2009)

Aprovecha y vendelas.... es un consejo... yo las he tenido hasta en 7.00USD y al final las liquidé en 5.20USD.... es preferible asegurar esos beneficios.

En ARIA, como voy largo... me sienta mejor... el dejar de recoger casí 72.000€ en plusv que llevaba desde ayer... en 2.35USD.... dejaré correr las pluvs... para centrarme en mi obj.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Ago 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> ¡¡Joder!! MTXX +30%
> 
> Me voy a tener que ir otra vez de vacaciones



Cuidado que no te pillen las visilleras... eres un partidazo.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que si se ha movido bastante.
> 
> Ahora mismo tengo dos objetivos provisionales:
> 
> ...



Recupero este post para decirle que es *ES EL PUTO AMO*.

Hoy ha marcado máximo en 2812,5 y mínimo en 2743,5.

Le haría una buena oferta por la bola de cristal 

Un placer disfrutar de sus previsiones :


----------



## Carolus Rex (25 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Recupero este post para decirle que es *ES EL PUTO AMO*.
> 
> Hoy ha marcado máximo en 2812,5 y mínimo en 2743,5.
> 
> ...



Lo que yo no entiendo es que coj***** hacen aquí (la mayoría de los que escriben a diario) ayudandonos a cuatro mataos cuando podrían estar, por conocimientos y sensatez en cualquier programa-periódico haciendo sus recomendaciones y cobrando por ello.....

¡¡Es que no me lo explico!!:

Edit: Vendidas las MTXX a 6.30USD compradas a 5.13USD el día 14/08


----------



## donpepito (25 Ago 2009)

MTXX sigue siendo peligrosa... en el momento que incluyeron perdidas millonarias -infladas- en su 2T... no me gustó nada.

Has hecho una buena operación y si conservas las VPHM, te darán sorpresas... van por buen camino.


----------



## Carolus Rex (25 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> MTXX sigue siendo peligrosa... en el momento que incluyeron perdidas millonarias -infladas- en su 2T... no me gustó nada.
> 
> Has hecho una buena operación y si conservas las VPHM, te darán sorpresas... van por buen camino.



VPHM las cogí en 5.75USD y me acojone y las solté en 6.89USD, ahora ya es tarde, tienen que bajar algo para volver a entrar, están prácticamente en máximos desde el bajón de Febrero......

Thanks........


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Ago 2009)

Buenas noches ^^!

Carolux, ya nos contarás que tal te sale todo... ya sabes... la solución es Sudamérica jajaja

Yo también llevo las dichosas MESA.. un -11% las jodidas grrr y lo que más me mosquea es que justo un poco antes de terminar la sesión sale un articulo diciendo que es una gran compra... que su valor en libros es superior bla bla... 
Sospechoso... :

¿Donde se habrá metido Mulder? Se echan mucho de menos sus comentarios de cuando entra y cuando sale la pasta, Speculo  no te ofendas... pero Mulder lo dice con más gracia jajaja

Un saludo


----------



## carvil (25 Ago 2009)

Buenas noches 

El cierre en lo esperado +o-. Sigue habiendo señales de distribución 


Salu2

Edito: Carolus, te hacia con un pedestal de cemento en el Hudson. No des tu brazo a torcer. Enhorabuena por esas plusvalias


----------



## Carolus Rex (25 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas noches ^^!
> 
> Carolux, ya nos contarás que tal te sale todo... ya sabes... la solución es Sudamérica jajaja
> 
> ...



Las MESA las cogí a 0.118USD luego más a 0.163USD las largué, el día 14/08, a 0.244USD (jugosas plusvalías) luego, 
el dia 24/08 compré otra vez MESA a 0.260USD hoy han cerrado a 0.222USD, un -11%........así es la vida..........


----------



## tonuel (25 Ago 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Lo que yo no entiendo es que coj***** hacen aquí (la mayoría de los que escriben a diario) ayudandonos a cuatro mataos cuando podrían estar, por conocimientos y sensatez en cualquier programa-periódico haciendo sus recomendaciones y cobrando por ello.....
> 
> ¡¡Es que no me lo explico!!




Gracias, altruista que es uno... 


Por cierto... es el momento de mirar hacia abajo... :




*
Nos vamos a pegar una toña de tres pares de cojones...*




Saludos


----------



## kemao2 (26 Ago 2009)

Creo que no le habéis comentado antes, pero me sorprende mucho el continuo incremento de la autocartera que el SAN está haciendo y que me imagino el resto de bancos están haciendo también. Con los datos que pongo publicados por el propio banco SAN no para de acumular autocartera y eso que en junio era todavía mayor, y es que si los bancos centrales les regalan el dinero los bancos invierten en si mismos, inflan las cotizaciones , suben las bolsas, mejora el ECRI y datos de sentimiento, se llenan los telediarios de brotes verdes......lo cierto es que els ector que mas está subiendo es el financiero y ahora el inmobiliario casualmente los mas afectados por la crisis


CONTROLA 53,6 MILLONES DE TÍTULOS
Banco Santander eleva su autocartera hasta el 0,658% en agosto
Banco Santander ha elevado su autocartera durante el mes de agosto hasta el 0,658%, con un total de 53,6 millones de acciones, desde el 0,598% que tenía en julio, según datos de los registros de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).


Con estos dos movimientos la entidad ha elevado su autocartera en 0,115 puntos porcentuales desde el pasado 8 de julio, cuando poseía el 0,543% y un total de 44,31 millones de títulos. Por contra, este registro supuso un gran descenso respecto a la autocartera que poseía en junio, que se situaba en el 1,521%.


----------



## tonuel (26 Ago 2009)

kemao2 dijo:


> Creo que no le habéis comentado antes, pero *me sorprende mucho el continuo incremento de la autocartera que el SAN* está haciendo y que me imagino el resto de bancos están haciendo también. Con los datos que pongo publicados por el propio banco *SAN no para de acumular autocartera *y eso que en junio era todavía mayor, y es que si los bancos centrales les regalan el dinero los bancos invierten en si mismos, inflan las cotizaciones , suben las bolsas, mejora el ECRI y datos de sentimiento, se llenan los telediarios de brotes verdes......lo cierto es que els ector que mas está subiendo es el financiero y ahora el inmobiliario casualmente los mas afectados por la crisis
> 
> 
> CONTROLA 53,6 MILLONES DE TÍTULOS
> ...



:

Me parece que no has leido bien la noticia... la autocartera de los bankitos está por los suelos... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Lo de invertir en los bancos, no tiene valor... es preferible... hacer un estudio previo de la empresa donde tengamos previsto invertir y jugarsela, en el NASDAQ puedes encontrar a tu pareja perfecta!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lo de invertir en los bancos, no tiene valor... es preferible... hacer un estudio previo de la empresa donde tengamos previsto invertir y jugarsela, en el NASDAQ puedes encontrar a tu pareja perfecta!



Yo estoy en ello,solo me queda soltar el largo que tengo en Ferrovial y estare casi en liquidez ( Me quedan Grifols y Volkswagen ) pero ya me quedo con ellas para la eternidad 

Mi idea es comprar farmaceuticas usa,sector defensivo,no quiero otra cosa para largos con la que nos espera.

Alguna recomendacion para empezar a seguir dp aparte de ARIA que la vigilo a diario???


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Ago 2009)

Carolux que no te acojonen,lo tienen todo perdido...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo estoy en ello,solo me queda soltar el largo que tengo en Ferrovial y estare casi en liquidez ( Me quedan Grifols y Volkswagen ) pero ya me quedo con ellas para la eternidad
> 
> Mi idea es comprar farmaceuticas usa,sector defensivo,no quiero otra cosa para largos con la que nos espera.
> 
> Alguna recomendacion para empezar a seguir dp aparte de ARIA que la vigilo a diario???



Hola.

Pues MESA y KOOL tienen buenísima pinta, creo que pillaré 4000€ entre las 2...

Desde luego si sale todo bien aquí más de uno se va a dar o grandes caprichos o va a poder emprender negocios con autofinanciación...

Gracias DP por la info!!!

Fuera a parte, mientras baje el crudo el dollar estará con tendencia bajista, con un poco de suerte incluso ganamos con el tipo de cambio 

He estado viendo la CNBC sobre las estimaciones del precio del Gas Natural y creen que se va a ir por las nubes ¿¿?? así que atentos a las gasistas por si les da a las agencias por subirlas por las nubes, y los analistos dicen que hay que tener en la cartera "energeticas"

Saludos trasnochadores a todos.


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2009)

A los buenos días!



bertok dijo:


> Recupero este post para decirle que es *ES EL PUTO AMO*.
> 
> Hoy ha marcado máximo en 2812,5 y mínimo en 2743,5.
> 
> ...



Vaya suerte que tengo! 

Ayer fue un día muy traicionero en el Stoxx, se pusieron el traje de jop*ut* y empezaron el show cuyo objetivo era llegar a 2800 y superarlo, en el contado quedamos por encima pero no en el futuro, una lástima habérselo perdido después de tanto anunciarlo pero algún día tenía que darme vacaciones.

El dinero salió fuertemente tras la primera llegada a 2800, aunque en ningún momento por debajo de los mínimos del día, y volvió de nuevo con fuerza para el segundo round en las alturas, pero tampoco superó los máximos del día. En el S&P empezó a salir dinero tras la primera llegada a máximos y ahora deberíamos verlo en el 1026-1022 más o menos.

No creo que hayamos tocado techo aun, creo que aun podemos subir tranquilamente hasta el 2850 (o más) mientras el S&P no llegue al 1047 que tiene como objetivo. La resistencia de 2780 no duró mucho y es que los leoncios no están tomando muy en cuenta las resistencias/soportes del pasado.

El objetivo final son los 1138 del S&P y alrededor de 3100 para el Stoxx para el 25 de septiembre.

Ahora mismo los objetivos son:

2754 por abajo
2833 por arriba.

Para antes de las 11 a.m. de mañana.


----------



## tonuel (26 Ago 2009)

Si las cintras tocan los 6,08€ las suelto hoy... 

He hablado con don Antonio esta noche...


Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Ago 2009)

Buenos días 
A surfear


----------



## tonuel (26 Ago 2009)

Los cabrones de Julius Baer me han jodido el gráfico... :

Les voy a hacer papillita... :



Saludos


----------



## Speculo (26 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El objetivo final son los 1138 del S&P y alrededor de 3100 para el Stoxx para el 25 de septiembre.
> 
> Ahora mismo los objetivos son:
> 
> ...



Venga Mulder, que ayer tuve que hablar yo de las mordidas de dinero y parece que no lo hago con tanta gracia... 

Una cosa. Mira este gráfico de dos días en 15 minutos sobre el Euro Stoxx, a ver si se parece a lo que manejas tú.


----------



## JoaquinR (26 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ... siempre he sospechado que los de GS siguen a Mulder ...
> 
> deberíamos tomar medidas:
> 
> ...



Ante el último aviso, me presento . Llevo leyéndoos todos los días salvo vacaciones y resacas desde el inicio de la Gran Caída (y burbuja.info desde hace muchos años ya), pero nunca había escrito. Me lo he pasado en grande con las tardes de certificados de Tonuel y sus incansables peticiones de guano, la progresión de aciertos de Mulder, las discusiones con pepon, las fábulas de Kujire y el últimamente impresionante DPHF.

En fin, como tonuel y tantos otros, espero que haya una caída gorda que nos baje a cifras más manejables, y en otoño pretendo entrar por primera vez. 10k para una cartera con poco riesgo jugando a dividendos (empresas con monopolios o mercados cautivos - Red Eléctrica, BME, Microsoft y cosas así), 3k que ya tengo en oro físico y otros 6k para aprender en cosas más peligrosas. Mi objetivo es solo aprender y conservar capital, ya habrá tiempo en un par de años (o un par de pares) cuando empiece la recuperación de verdad para intentar hacerme rentista 

Así que pronto tendréis un seguidor en el Burbuja HF. ¡Salud y plusvalías!


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Ago 2009)

Comprado largo de Ibex a 11433

Esperando el taponazo.
Tengo cruzados hasta los deditos de los pies!!


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Ago 2009)

Vale,he sincronizado bien.
Ahora un empujoncito...


----------



## Deudor (26 Ago 2009)

Yo hoy a las 11:00 vendo todo lo que tengo, me pongo en liquidez. Y :


----------



## tonuel (26 Ago 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Comprado* largo de Ibex a 11433*





Tu también hijo mio... tu también... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (26 Ago 2009)

Vendo imperiales... de todo tipo... se las envio por SEUR en 24h...

Las tengo baratas.... 



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Ago 2009)

Ha sido salir el dato del Ifo alemán(bueno por cierto)e irse todo pabajo.

Me he salido con -3,8%.


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Venga Mulder, que ayer tuve que hablar yo de las mordidas de dinero y parece que no lo hago con tanta gracia...
> 
> Una cosa. Mira este gráfico de dos días en 15 minutos sobre el Euro Stoxx, a ver si se parece a lo que manejas tú.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 14076



Si, ese A-D marca lo mismo que el mio.


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Ago 2009)

Abierto corto a 11373

Haciendo feliz a Tonuel.


----------



## tonuel (26 Ago 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Abierto corto a 11373
> 
> Haciendo feliz a Tonuel.



Abriendo cortos en mínimos y largos en máximos intradia no tienes precio... :o



Saludos


----------



## Deudor (26 Ago 2009)

Pues habiendo bajadas con buenas noticias, igual me quedo un rato. Eso es buena señal para un par de dias alcistas.



Wbuffete dijo:


> Abierto corto a 11373



Vaya dia que llevas....


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Abriendo cortos en mínimos y largos en máximos intradia no tienes precio... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Tienes toda la razón.Esperaba una rotura al alza.Ahora parece más serenito.
Y lo del dato del Ifo...ya me estaba frotando las manos y sescoñó.


----------



## tonuel (26 Ago 2009)

*Cae joder.... caeeeeeee.....* :







Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2009)

Pues yo he entrado largo cuando han dado el dato, pero estos días como decía en el primer post de hoy están de un j*p*u*t* inaguantable, estoy esperando a ver si me salgo ganando la comisión.

Tampoco los veo muy para bajar, están decidiéndose y podrían irse hacia cualquier lado, pero si lo veo dudoso es mejor salirse aunque deje de ganar que la posibilidad algo cierta de perder.


----------



## tonuel (26 Ago 2009)

Mulder... ¿Dónde fue el dinero....? :


Veo por aquí mucho hijo de puta jugando con las posis... que cabrones... 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ago 2009)

Buenas forería... para hoy:

*13:00 USA - Préstamos a particulares (MBA Purchase Applications)
14:30 USA - Pedidos a fábrica: previsto +2,5%; previo -2,5%
16:00 USA - Ventas de casas nuevas: previsto: 390.000; previo: 384.000
16:30 USA - Reservas de petróleo
19:00 USA - Subasta de Nota a 5 años*

Saludos...

PD: Los objetivos finales se parecen mucho a los míos Mulder... 1120 para el S&P y 3170 para el Stoxx...


----------



## until (26 Ago 2009)

Volviendo con el Indio Ram Bhavnani:


Bhavnani invirtió a través de Banif en fondos del estafador Madoff 


¿Ya no le gusta el Ibex a Ram Bhavnani? El segundo mayor accionista de Bankinter vende Telefónica, Santander y BBVA


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Ago 2009)

Cerrado corto +0,92% en 11355


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... ¿Dónde fue el dinero....? :
> 
> Veo por aquí mucho hijo de puta jugando con las posis... que cabrones...



El dinero ahora mismo están jugando con el: lo meten, lo quitan, lo meten....esta mañana han superado el máximo de ayer en el máximo del día, pero es un doble techo.

Ahora mismo veo el futuro intradía bajista, pero sin mucha convicción, nos podríamos ir a cualquier lado en cualquier momento, yo aguantaré hasta que salte mi stop o mi salida con mínimo beneficio.


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Ago 2009)

Y ahora para terminar de xoder el día,abriendo largo Ibex 11363.

Santa Sopera Perpetua me asista y tal!!


----------



## tarrito (26 Ago 2009)

Buenos días a tod@s!
Tengo una duda; para operar intradía con índices ¿Qué producto financiero recomendáis? ¿Futuros o cfd´s?. Los futuros mini, que no hay para más. Y los índices sería para Ibex y Eurostoxx. Y el porqué de la decisión, a poder ser. Gracias. 
Y gracias también por escribir vuestras operaciones y opiniones de economía, lo poco que voy aprendiendo de economía es principalmente a este foro y a las webs que se comentan.


----------



## until (26 Ago 2009)

Los que operais con renta 4, teneis tiempo real gratis y como va con el programa visual y en todos los mercados.

Es que leyendo la web y no me queda muy claro si es gratis o no.


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Buenos días a tod@s!
> Tengo una duda; para operar intradía con índices ¿Qué producto financiero recomendáis? ¿Futuros o cfd´s?. Los futuros mini, que no hay para más. Y los índices sería para Ibex y Eurostoxx. Y el porqué de la decisión, a poder ser. Gracias.
> Y gracias también por escribir vuestras operaciones y opiniones de economía, lo poco que voy aprendiendo de economía es principalmente a este foro y a las webs que se comentan.



Yo te recomiendo mejor futuros, los CFDs en índices siempre son mercados paralelos donde el broker hace lo que le sale de las gónadas, un CFD de un índice es un mercado que pertenece al broker y el decide si se ajusta a la realidad o no, te pueden saltar los stops aunque el índice real no llegue hasta ese punto de forma completamente legal.

Usa futuros o quédate fuera, pero nunca CFDs, eso solo para acciones y solo con brokers que sigan el mercado real.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

El vendedor de bazar, como buen trilero... se ha dado cuenta algo tarde... de las "cositas" del iBEX.

Como nos estará leyendo a diario... se ha ido a las farmas del NASDAQ.


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2009)

Alégrate Tonuel, Teun Draaisma recomienda vender Cintras 

http://www.capitalbolsa.com/articulo/33775/las-mejores-ideas-de-venta-en-europa-teun-draaisma.html


----------



## until (26 Ago 2009)

Buenas DP has analizado esta farma

Access Pharmaceuticals, Inc.

si es asi opinion.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

until dijo:


> Buenas DP has analizado esta farma
> 
> Access Pharmaceuticals, Inc.
> 
> si es asi opinion.



En primer lugar, no soy partidadario de las empresas que cotizan en OTC, ha doblado su cot en apenas 6 meses, tiene aprobado un medicamento y tiene otro en PHASE III TRIAL, algún analisto le otorga un precio objetivo de 11.00USD... teniendo en cuenta el número de accs que tiene 12M.

Por lo que he comprobado, tiene poco negociado diario, habría que seguirla unas semanas, para evitar comprar antes de un ofrecimiento de acciones.

Me la guardo, gracias!


----------



## pyn (26 Ago 2009)

Buenos días,
despues de unos días de auténtico relax sin comunicación alguna, otro que está por aquí. Estoy viendo que el chulibex se paró en los 11.440... ese número tan mágico.


----------



## until (26 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *En primer lugar, no soy partidadario de las empresas que cotizan en OTC*



Que significa?


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

until dijo:


> Que significa?




Over-The-Counter (OTC)


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Ya sabes el por qué de la subida de GAS NATURAL de días pasados... han soltado de lo lindo.. en previsión de:

PARÍS --La compañía francesa de agua y tratamiento de residuos Suez Environnement SA (SEV.FR) planea deshacerse de sus acciones en la energética española Gas Natural SDG SA (GAS.MC) lo antes posible, dijo el miércoles el consejero delegado del grupo, Jean-Louis Chaussade. 

"Las venderemos lo antes posible", dijo Chaussade a los periodistas y analistas durante la presentación de los resultados de la compañía en el primer semestre del año. La compañía venderá las acciones "en el momento apropiado", dijo. 

Suez Environnement no es una empresa de servicio público energética y por ello no tiene por qué mantener su participación en Gas Natural, afirmó Chaussade. 

La compañía suscribió la ampliación de capital llevada a cabo recientemente por Gas Natural para proteger el valor de su participación, señaló Chaussade.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Over-The-Counter (OTC)



Dame 2 valores del nasdaq aparte de Ariad donde meterme la semana proxima y un buen precio de entrada.

Sobre lo que decis del Ibex es cierto,esta semana hable con una persona del mundillo y me confirmo lo de que "se espera" una caida de escandalo,si es asi las agencias juegan con las cartas marcadas,yo sabia que tienen ventaja,pero es que ya juegan con el guion escrito,les va a llenar los bolsillos su puta madre!


----------



## tonuel (26 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Alégrate Tonuel, Teun Draaisma recomienda vender Cintras
> 
> - CAPITAL BOLSA -










Por eso está comprando... ¿no?


----------



## until (26 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Over-The-Counter (OTC)



Por lo que si yo quisiera comprar acciones lo podría hacer por renta4 (todavia no soy cliente, y no se si ofrece lo de OTC), no obstante, como se compraria en el mercado OTC

Gracias


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Mi intención no es recomendar a nadie donde tiene que depositar su capital, suelo aportar datos, luego cada cual es libre de invertir su dinero en las accs que crea conveniente.

ONTY - ISPH - ARNA - ARIA - YMI (Ayer, cuando la puse por aquí, iba subiendo solo +20,00% al cierre llegó +67,00%)


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

OTC, es lo mismo que comprar / vender accs.... algunos brokers, consideran de alto riesgo -algunas- empresas que cotizan en OTC, de ahí que para evitar "sustos" solo permiten vender, pero no comprar -por los que han comprado-, al menos desde hace unos meses -RENTA 4-


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

YM BioSciences Shares Soar Nearly 70% On Heavy Volume >YMI - WSJ.com


----------



## DeCafeina (26 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya sabes el por qué de la subida de GAS NATURAL de días pasados... han soltado de lo lindo.. en previsión de:
> 
> PARÍS --La compañía francesa de agua y tratamiento de residuos Suez Environnement SA (SEV.FR) planea deshacerse de sus acciones en la energética española Gas Natural SDG SA (GAS.MC) lo antes posible, dijo el miércoles el consejero delegado del grupo, Jean-Louis Chaussade.
> 
> ...



¿Alguien sabría explicarme por qué Suez hace un comunicado semejante si de verdad planea vender su participación?. Yo es que soy muy simple, pero con comunicados así que hacen bajar el valor, ¿no estarían tirando piedras contra su propio tejado? (y, lo que es muchísimo peor, contra el mío ). 

¡Un saludo!


----------



## tonuel (26 Ago 2009)

¿Alguien más está corto por aquí... gacelillas...? 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2009)

DeCafeina dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabría explicarme por qué Suez hace un comunicado semejante si de verdad planea vender su participación?. Yo es que soy muy simple, pero con comunicados así que hacen bajar el valor, ¿no estarían tirando piedras contra su propio tejado? (y, lo que es muchísimo peor, contra el mío ).
> 
> ¡Un saludo!



Me parece que lo que significa realmente es que ya se han deshecho de un buen paquete y el otro lo guardarán para el siguiente tramo alcista mientras las gacelillas se salen en mínimos.


----------



## DeCafeina (26 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me parece que lo que significa realmente es que ya se han deshecho de un buen paquete y el otro lo guardarán para el siguiente tramo alcista mientras las gacelillas se salen en mínimos.



Eso ya me cuadra más. Aún así, si le siguen dando cera terminará por saltarme el stop como buena gacela que soy. De momento intento ser muy estricto a la hora de no bajar stops. Únicamente los voy subiendo si se tercia y se van superando resistencias, que ya metí la pata una vez y pasé un mes muy angustioso. La ignorancia, que es muy atrevida. 

¡Gracias y un saludo!


----------



## pyn (26 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas forería... para hoy:
> 
> *13:00 USA - Préstamos a particulares (MBA Purchase Applications)
> .....*...



¿Cómo ha salido el dato?


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2009)

Que dios te conserve la virtud de ser muy extricto. Los stops no se bajan, ese es el camino de las pérdidas


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2009)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Eso ya me cuadra más. Aún así, si le siguen dando cera terminará por saltarme el stop como buena gacela que soy. De momento intento ser muy estricto a la hora de no bajar stops. Únicamente los voy subiendo si se tercia y se van superando resistencias, que ya metí la pata una vez y pasé un mes muy angustioso. La ignorancia, que es muy atrevida.
> 
> ¡Gracias y un saludo!



Tampoco te fíes de lo que te digo, pero es que si me pongo a pensar con mala baba me sale esa conclusión y los leoncios tienen todavía más mala baba que yo 

Bajar un stop solo se hace si el fundamento que te hacía mantenerlo en ese lugar ha desaparecido y el escenario ha cambiado, pero si no analizas bien el nuevo escenario y/o no lo tienes clarísimo es mejor que no lo toques.


----------



## DeCafeina (26 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Que dios te conserve la virtud de ser muy extricto. Los stops no se bajan, ese es el camino de las pérdidas



Yo la cagué pero bien en mi primera experiencia bursatil. Me daba rabia haberme equivocado y cada vez que el valor se acercaba al stop yo lo bajaba un poquito no fuese a ser que me saltase y perdiese dinero . Antes o después tendría que subir... Terminé por quitar el stop y por convencerme de que tampoco era tan malo invertir a largo plazo.... :o

Afortunadamente era muy poco dinero y además tuve la suerte de llegar a recuperarme y salir sin pérdidas en pocas semanas. Aprendí la lección. Y mira que había leido y estudiado la forma correcta de hacer las cosas, pero está visto que algunos no aprendemos en cabeza ajena.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ago 2009)

De Cárpatos...

*Los alcistas pasan en la última semana de 48,30 a 51,60%. Ojo porque nunca se había visto tantos alcistas desde diciembre de 2007 justo antes de la gran caída.

Los bajistas pasan a 19,80. No se había visto tan pocos bajistas desde octubre de 2007.*

Lectura peligrosa y muy negativa para los mercados, que muestra una sobrecompra enorme y una euforia poco recomendable. Cifra que invita a la prudencia.

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> De Cárpatos...
> 
> *Los alcistas pasan en la última semana de 48,30 a 51,60%. Ojo porque nunca se había visto tantos alcistas desde diciembre de 2007 justo antes de la gran caída.
> 
> ...



Si, está claro que llegamos a niveles muy peligrosos y que nos va a tocar una corrección más temprano que tarde, pero sigo pensando que la sobrecompra puede durar más de lo que se espera siempre y que aun nos queda hacer un máximo en el S&P, en ese momento bajaremos y lo haremos muy fuerte.

Aunque la bajada no va a durar mucho.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2009)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Yo la cagué pero bien en mi primera experiencia bursatil. Me daba rabia haberme equivocado y cada vez que el valor se acercaba al stop yo lo bajaba un poquito no fuese a ser que me saltase y perdiese dinero . Antes o después tendría que subir... Terminé por quitar el stop y por convencerme de que tampoco era tan malo invertir a largo plazo.... :o
> 
> Afortunadamente era muy poco dinero y además tuve la suerte de llegar a recuperarme y salir sin pérdidas en pocas semanas. Aprendí la lección. Y mira que había leido y estudiado la forma correcta de hacer las cosas, pero está visto que algunos no aprendemos en cabeza ajena.
> 
> ¡Un saludo!



Tranquilo que eso nos ha pasado a todos. Lo importante es darse cuenta que ese no es el camino correcto y por desgracia sólo te das cuenta cuando te dan un mordisco de los buenos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, está claro que llegamos a niveles muy peligrosos y que nos va a tocar una corrección más temprano que tarde, pero sigo pensando que la sobrecompra puede durar más de lo que se espera siempre y que aun nos queda hacer un máximo en el S&P, en ese momento bajaremos y lo haremos muy fuerte.
> 
> *Aunque la bajada no va a durar mucho*.



Te refieres al tocar el 1050 o el 1138....? Entiendo en el 1050...

Cuando se toque el 1138 +o- que nivel de caida estimas...?


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Te refieres al tocar el 1050 o el 1138....? Entiendo en el 1050...
> 
> Cuando se toque el 1138 +o- que nivel de caida estimas...?



Creo que ahora mismo nos vamos a ir hacia el 1020-10, probable 1010 al inicio de la tarde para rebotar ahí y subir hacia el máximo que espero exactamente en 1047, pero que podría durar hasta 1060 con algo de manga larga, aunque personalmente no creo que pasemos el 1050 por mucho.

Ahí empezaremos una corrección más o menos fuerte que debería llevarnos hacia 2666 del Stoxx y 994 del S&P (más o menos, esto aun es provisional y según lo que ocurra estos días) para luego volver a subir durante casi todo septiembre hasta el 3000-3200 del Stoxx y los 1138 del S&P.

El Stoxx tiene su 50% de recuperación en 3184 y el S&P en 1126, los 1138 del S&P deberían conseguirse *SEGURO* el día 25 de septiembre.

Los 1138 del S&P para el 25 de septiembre son el *NIVEL IMPORTANTE*, todo mi análisis gira en torno a ese objetivo, ahora está muy cerca y no creo que hayamos llegado a superar los 1000 para no llegar al objetivo proyectado. El resto son minucias, lástima que lo pongan tan difícil para mantener un largo en condiciones, pero a partir de ese día entraré corto para mantener durante un buen tiempo, le daré unos 30-50 puntos de stop (ya veremos) y a mantener contra viento y marea.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ago 2009)

Me alegra ver que somos de una opinión muy parecida Mulder... 

Gracias y un saludo...

Por cierto, el HCH que ha desarrollado el S&P, nos mandaría cerca del 1010...
Por cierto2, el 25 de septiembre, el S&P se estrellaría contra la tendencia bajista de largo plazo en 1136-40...


----------



## tonuel (26 Ago 2009)

¿Quereis que os de mi opinión...? 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me alegra ver que somos de una opinión muy parecida Mulder...
> 
> Gracias y un saludo...



Aria acaba de dar el subidón en el AH y ya está en verde, el subidón ha sido muy repentino, pasando de mínimos a máximos del AH, que sospechoso...


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

El mismo juego de siempre con repsol... como nadie les tumba la coti, en condiciones:

*
MADRID La petrolera china Cnooc Ltd (CEO) no ha mostrado nunca interés por comprarle a Repsol YPS SA (REP) su participación mayoritaria en la petrolera argentina YPF, dijo el miércoles un portavoz de Repsol. *

Poco antes el miércoles, el presidente de Cnooc había dicho que su compañía no tenía intención de hacer una oferta por YPF. 

A primeros de agosto, Repsol dijo que la compañía había recibido "muestras de interés por YPF, pero no ofertas firmes". No especificó quién estaba interesado. 

Una información del 10 de agosto, que citaba a dos fuentes cercanas a las conversaciones, dijo que China National Petroleum Corp y Cnooc 
propusieron pagar al menos US$17.000 millones por la participación de Repsol en YPF. 
"Cnooc nunca estuvo entre las compañías que mostraron interés", dijo el portavoz de Repsol el miércoles. 

Añadió que Repsol todavía no ha recibido ninguna oferta en firme por su participación en YPF. La compañía lleva tiempo diciendo que quiere reducir su participación del 84%. 
Sin embargo, hace varios meses Cnooc mostró interés en formar una sociedad conjunta con Repsol para algunas actividades internacionales de exploración y prospección. 
A las 1214 GMT, las acciones de Repsol perdían un 2,2% a EUR17,33, mientras que el IBEX 35 bajaba un 0,6%


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Quereis que os de mi opinión...?



Sospecho que tiene algo que ver con un punto central y unas líneas convergentes


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Aria acaba de dar el subidón en el AH y ya está en verde, el subidón ha sido muy repentino, pasando de mínimos a máximos del AH, que sospechoso...




Mulder, sin volumen:

08:24 $ 2.15 500
08:18 $ 2.18 950

Un saludo...


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que ahora mismo nos vamos a ir hacia el 1020-10, probable 1010 al inicio de la tarde para rebotar ahí y subir hacia el máximo que espero exactamente en 1047, pero que podría durar hasta 1060 con algo de manga larga, aunque personalmente no creo que pasemos el 1050 por mucho.
> 
> Ahí empezaremos una corrección más o menos fuerte que debería llevarnos hacia 2666 del Stoxx y 994 del S&P (más o menos, esto aun es provisional y según lo que ocurra estos días) para luego volver a subir durante casi todo septiembre hasta el 3000-3200 del Stoxx y los 1138 del S&P.
> 
> ...



No estará sólo en ese viaje


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas forería... para hoy:
> 
> *13:00 USA - Préstamos a particulares (MBA Purchase Applications)*



EEUU: Las peticiones de hipotecas subieron la semana pasada un 7,5%, gracias a las refinanciaciones, según ha anunciado la Asociación Hipotecaria Nacional (MBA).

Saludos...

Órdenes bienes duraderos EE UU suben el 4,9%
14:33 Las órdenes de bienes duraderos en EE UU subieron el 4,9% en julio, algo más de los esperado ya que los analistas habían señalado un repunte del 3%. (-25,8% respecto al mismo periodo del año pasado)


----------



## carvil (26 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes 

Soporte en el E-mini 1018


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (26 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Sospecho que tiene algo que ver con un punto central y unas líneas convergentes



Esa es la bandera que reposará en la tumba del gacelerio alcista... no hay duda... :


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ago 2009)

Saludos...

El 25 de septiembre es una fecha mística, se junta la reunión del G-20, la tendencia bajista de largo plazo, el fibo50% y la predicción de Mulder...


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Ya he hablado con el staff... hoy ARIA... dará alegrias! XD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya he hablado con el staff... hoy ARIA... dará alegrias! XD



Cuando acabarás de completar el plan de 400k acciones DP?

Saludos...

PD: Carvil, yo el soporte lo veo en 1019...


----------



## Speculo (26 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El resto son minucias, lástima que lo pongan tan difícil para mantener un largo en condiciones, pero a partir de ese día entraré corto para mantener durante un buen tiempo, le daré unos 30-50 puntos de stop (ya veremos) y a mantener contra viento y marea.



Hombre, difícil no sé. Si se hubiera entrado en el giro de julio (donde yo tuve que cerrar cortos :: Joder, que todavía me acuerdo : ) con 100 puntos de stop, más o menos, ahora se estaría con unas plusvalías ciertamente generosas en el bolsillo. Y tampoco hubiera sido muy difícil acertar con ese giro, cuando se rompió la figura de aquel HCH famoso y medio mundo cerró sus cortos...
Todo depende del riesgo a correr. A tiempos revueltos, riesgo más alto y paciencia a prueba de bombas. Si no, no se gana.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Hasta mediados de Septiembre, era la fecha de culminación... con 322.800acs voy con peso en la cartera... no obstante... voy comprando algunas, cuando recorta... dejo la orden con un precio y alguno siempre vende.... ayer a 2.13USD una gacelilla me vendió 1000acs.  de las 30k de compra.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Hombre, difícil no sé. Si se hubiera entrado en el giro de julio (donde yo tuve que cerrar cortos :: Joder, que todavía me acuerdo : ) con 100 puntos de stop, más o menos, ahora se estaría con unas plusvalías ciertamente generosas en el bolsillo. Y tampoco hubiera sido muy difícil acertar con ese giro, cuando se rompió la figura de aquel HCH famoso y medio mundo cerró sus cortos...
> Todo depende del riesgo a correr. A tiempos revueltos, riesgo más alto y paciencia a prueba de bombas. Si no, no se gana.



Vaya jugarreta que hicieron con esa pauta :
Cabrones.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ago 2009)

Servidor lo tiene claro

Ahora invierto (el poco dinero) en mercado USA, el Ibex huele a guano


----------



## carvil (26 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cuando acabarás de completar el plan de 400k acciones DP?
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Carvil, yo el soporte lo veo en 1019...




El primer soporte en mi opinión es 1018.1055  por ajustar un poco más, el siguiente es la zona de 1015-1016 en el E-mini SP 500 futuros

Resistencia en 1026


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Pronóstico para el iBEX hoy:

NOBODY AS ANY CLUE,WHATS GOING TO HAPPEN ... ITS A HEADS OT TAILS FLIP PICK ONE


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Menos mal que has vendido las MTXX... estaba claro que ayer manipularon de lo lindo para soltar.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Vision-Sciences, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## pyn (26 Ago 2009)

Por cierto no se quien era el que estaba esperando noticias de Arcelor, en septiember empieza el ERE, desde ayer cada trabajador tiene una bonita carta con los días que se irá al paro. Es una forma un tanto curiosa, les envían 1 semana al mes al paro.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ago 2009)

Bueno chicos, lo he visto claro, el fondo para la Universidad de mis hijos puede esperar, lo he metido todo en ARIA...

Saludos...

PD: Al hacer esta broma me he acordado de festivaldelhumor... donde andará? :


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Este es el fondo de DP HF

OrbiMed


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

7200 ACS a 2.14USD ARIA ... TOTAL 330K


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas forería... para hoy:
> 
> *16:00 USA - Ventas de casas nuevas: previsto: 390.000; previo: 384.000
> *



*
EEUU: las ventas de viviendas nuevas suben un 9,6% en julio*

Las ventas de viviendas nuevas subieron en Estados Unidos en julio un 9,6% hasta una cifra total ajustada y anualizada de 433.000 unidades, según los datos publicados hoy por el Departamento de Comercio norteamericano.

Se trata de la cifra total de viviendas más alta desde septiembre del año pasado. Al mismo tiempo, la subida de las ventas de hoy es la cuarta consecutiva.

Los datos son mejores de lo que esperaba el mercado. Los analistas consultados por Bloomberg esperaban de media un aumento de las ventas del 1,6% hasta las 390.000

EEUU: las ventas de viviendas nuevas suben un 9,6% en julio - 26/08/09 - 1496331 - elEconomista.es

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (26 Ago 2009)

*
EEUU: las ventas de perritos calientes sube un 10% en julio*

Las ventas de perritos calientes subieron en Estados Unidos en julio un 10% hasta una cifra total ajustada y anualizada de 4.433.000 unidades, según los datos publicados hoy por el Departamento de Comercio norteamericano.

Se trata de la cifra total de perritos calientes más alta desde septiembre del año pasado. Al mismo tiempo, la subida de las ventas de hoy es la cuarta consecutiva.

Los datos son mejores de lo que esperaba el mercado. Los analistas consultados por Bloomberg esperaban de media un aumento de las ventas del 2% hasta las 590.000




Saludos :o


----------



## Speculo (26 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Los datos son mejores de lo que esperaba el mercado. Los analistas consultados por Bloomberg esperaban de media un aumento de las ventas del 1,6% hasta las 390.000



Los analistas consultados por Bloomberg son idiotas. Cuando dejen de sacarse mocos, a lo mejor ponen en práctica todo aquello que les enseñaron en la Universidad (el que fuera) y aciertan alguna cosa.


----------



## Efren (26 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 7200 ACS a 2.14USD ARIA ... TOTAL 330K



Puedes mirar posiciones de compra y venta en ARIA?


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

GTx, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Efren dijo:


> Puedes mirar posiciones de compra y venta en ARIA?




BATS Exchange

dE nada!


----------



## Efren (26 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> BATS Exchange
> 
> dE nada!



Muchas gracias!

Pero eso va bien? Porque en 2'14 tengo una orden de compra puesta por más acciones de las que pone ahí


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Ago 2009)

Efren dijo:


> Muchas gracias!
> 
> Pero eso va bien? Porque en 2'14 tengo una orden de compra puesta por más acciones de las que pone ahí



Yo lo uso para referencia... pero no, no va bien.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

x10 .........


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

AVI BioPharma, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy he comido fuera de casa pero veo que no me he perdido mucho, bandazos arriba y abajo no hay dirección definida, vivimos del tirón que toca en el momento.

Es deprimente esto, el mercado está completamente manipulado en este momento y los bandazos son para tapar algo, supuestamente una bajada al 1015 del S&P. Solo vale la pena arriesgar para meterse en máximos, el dinero sube y baja a saltos grandiísimos pero ahora indica que deberíamos superar máximos del día.

Yo entraré largo por encima de máximos, no hay otra, si no llega voy a ver que ocurre al cierre del contado europeo para tomar alguna decisión.

Lo malo es que hoy no puedo estar muy pendiente, he de irme de nuevo dentro de un rato.

edito: ni las ARIA son hoy un indicador fiable.


----------



## Kujire (26 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News .... Bernanke*

.........tengan cuidado ahí fuera



> Ben Bernanke ha sido victima de una estafa, y es que ni siquiera el hombre que tiene el record de impresión digital de papel tiene sus finanzas personales a salvo. Mientras tomaba un café en Starbucks(Ben es humano y hace cosas de humano) junto con su mujer, le fueron sustraídas: su documentación personal así como una chequera(si por papel fuera La policía y personal del establecimiento lograron identificar al carterista.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> .........tengan cuidado ahí fuera



Lo habrán cogido, pero dios, que gusto robarle a ese ladrón. 

Bueno... no estaría mal que hoy corrigiéramos un poco, que entre carne fresca 

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Tendría UN GPS TRACKER de los que maneja el SS en formato CC.


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> .........tengan cuidado ahí fuera



Esteeee, yo creí que los carteristas sustraían carteras y los estafadores cometían estafas, ¿desde cuando un carterista estafa? 

¿O lo de la estafa era otra historia?


----------



## carvil (26 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Hoy he comido fuera de casa pero veo que no me he perdido mucho, bandazos arriba y abajo no hay dirección definida, vivimos del tirón que toca en el momento.
> 
> ...




Desde mi punto de vista estan aprovechando para distribuir 


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (26 Ago 2009)

Yo a lo mio...

Las cintras están con máximo y mínimo intradia un centimaco por encima de los de ayer... :o

Y eso no me gusta nada... :


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista estan aprovechando para distribuir



No me cuadra, el nivel de dinero está cerca de máximos del día, en ningún momento del día han mantenido al dinero por debajo del nivel de apertura. En el S&P solo han hecho eso cuando han hecho el mínimo pero han recuperado los niveles tan rápido que ahora estamos muy por encima de la media del día.

Ahora mismo en el Stoxx está igualando el nivel de máximos del día.

Para mi lo que están haciendo es iniciar un nuevo ciclo fibo, un swing.


----------



## Kujire (26 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

.... *y los ñús*, deseosos de pastos verdes comenzaron a entrar, al principio entraban por parejas, luego de animarse ntre ellos entrarían en grupo ... y al final terminaron entrando por docenas. Los cocos encantados con el panorama repartían los pastos verdes con toooodos ellos, llegaban famélicos, sedientos....atemorizados por las penurias de la travesía.... lo único que les guiaba era ese clamor de encontrar esos pastos, esa charca que los buitres y monos progonaban desde hacía semanas, _"son los mejores pastos de la historia y ustedes aki muriéndose de asco"_ era la única ilusión que necesitaban ciegamente creerla....esos pastos, la ilusión convertidad en realidad momentánea, que los cocos se habían afanado en crear....hoy eran su sueño, ...

Sin embargo, pensándolo friamente, _incluso los ñús saben que sin lluvia ...no hay pastos_


----------



## tonuel (26 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Para mi lo que están haciendo es iniciar un nuevo ciclo fibo, un swing.



Espero que aciertes... 




por una vez en tu vida Mulder... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Espero que aciertes...
> 
> por una vez en tu vida Mulder...



Creo que no has entendido que es un fibo al alza


----------



## Kujire (26 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Esteeee, yo creí que los carteristas sustraían carteras y los estafadores cometían estafas, ¿desde cuando un carterista estafa?
> 
> ¿O lo de la estafa era otra historia?



A mi entender son dos delitos, la sustración de la documentación y chequera, y el intento de suplantar la identidad al hacer uso de los documentos para estafar una cantidad de dinero de la cuenta de Bernanke,... de momento no han facilitado más detalles y desconozco el procedimiento y/o actuaciones en US


----------



## tonuel (26 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que no has entendido que es un fibo al alza



Lo volveré a repasar a ver... 


Por cierto...


En la subasta me están colocando la imperial ... 


Saludos


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que no has entendido que es un fibo al alza



El nivel de los 2780 va a ser crítico, si lo pierde ... GUANO


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> A mi entender son dos delitos, la sustración de la documentación y chequera, y el intento de suplantar la identidad al hacer uso de los documentos para estafar una cantidad de dinero de la cuenta de Bernanke,... de momento no han facilitado más detalles y desconozco el procedimiento y/o actuaciones en US



Ah, ahora lo tengo más claro 

Ese tipo sabía que se hacía, sería buena idea reclutar carteristas en la puerta del Sol para que hagan lo mismo con nuestros 'queridos' políticos patrios.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Ago 2009)

Que a pasado con zeltia que sube un 12% hoy?


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Vaya carterista + avispado... en el momento que chequeara la documentación ... la arrojaría a un papelera... quien en su sano juicio, pondría un pie en un banco con la docs de del TITO B! XD


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

La llegada de vacaciones ... hace que la especulación con ZEL vuelva!!!! dentro de un par de semanas... el nuevo batacazo!!!! FDA rules!


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2009)

¿Porque acumulan tanto si quieren tirarlo abajo?

Creo que nos van a deleitar con un doble suelo en breve.

edito: he de irme, a la noche más.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Kujire... se confirma que el mac touch no lo veremos este año?

Hace tiempo que llevo esperando... hay otras opciones... pero....

Axiotron : Modbook


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Y un día + seguimos con HGSI... subiendo como la espuma.... desde los 2.0xUSD de hace un mes.

Human Genome Sciences - Google Finance


----------



## Carolus Rex (26 Ago 2009)

¿Te acuerdas de ANSV?


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Opssss.!!!! que plusv + rápidas.. desde la semana pasada que la recomendamos... WATARU.. le va a dar un YUYU! XD

Enhorabuena!


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Ago 2009)

Juuas, está visto que lo mío no son los pelotazos... sino entro sube... y si entro la cago jajaja

En fin... paciencia 

Un saludo

Ed: Acabo de largar las PPHM, aprovecho para salir que me tenían aburrido con algunas plusvalías... bah 100 dolares quitando comis...


----------



## Kujire (26 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... se confirma que el mac touch no lo veremos este año?
> 
> Hace tiempo que llevo esperando... hay otras opciones... pero....
> 
> Axiotron : Modbook



Quién sabe .... ahora Jobs está al mando de nuevo, y sé de buena tinta que está 100% en el proyecto, dando caña a la gente que durante estos meses estuvo "libre" por el tema del trasplante. Se dice, comenta...rumorea que están afinando para presentarlo de cara a la campaña Navideña, el único problema es que por akí la campala empieza relativamente pronto por eso el hacerse derrogar .... con que 2010.... si no porque Steve estaba yendo dos-tres días a la semana en junio a la oficina?...cuando estaba aún recuperándose del trasplante..... . Algo trama: de todo el mundo es conocido que Steve tiene este proyecto en mente desde el 2000: por lo que sería relativamente "sencillo" sacar un producto basado en el iTouch con el sistema operativo de la gama Iphone.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Si, pero el problema es el consumo... y ahora con el netbook de NOKIA... 12horas de auton!!!! veremos como acaba todo!

Tengo ganas del cacharrin de APPLE.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Se confirma el "piruleo" en MTXX -9,10% ... ya nos conocemos timadores de MTXX! XD


----------



## Kujire (26 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, pero el problema es el consumo... y ahora con el netbook de NOKIA... 12horas de auton!!!! veremos como acaba todo!
> 
> Tengo ganas del cacharrin de APPLE.



Yo creo que aún no han encontrado el concepto, aunque siendo Apple pues le vamos a dar el beneficio de la duda. No estoy especialmente motivada por este nuevo aparato, pero me sorprende el movimiento de Nokia en esa dirección, lo considero un error aunque el tiempo lo dirá. Por el consumo, yo no me preocuparía se puede aumentar la autonm. fácilmente.... otra cosa es que lo ofrezcan...


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Si, pero normalmente todos los MBP como mucho tienen unas 5/6 horas reales, hablo de la nueva rev de Junio 2009.... si es cierto lo de NOKIA... va a tener muchas ventas, 12H... aunque lo dejemos en 8H funcionales... son lo que buscamos todos! no tener que preocuparse de buscar un PLUG.


----------



## Kujire (26 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, pero normalmente todos los MBP como mucho tienen unas 5/6 horas reales, hablo de la nueva rev de Junio 2009.... si es cierto lo de NOKIA... va a tener muchas ventas, 12H... aunque lo dejemos en 8H funcionales... son lo que buscamos todos! no tener que preocuparse de buscar un PLUG.



Ya te digo que es un tema de concepto, no todo el mundo sabe "hacer" estos computadores, se puede doblar la autonomía fácilmente, y no siempre los buenos equipos llegan al mercado, la distribución en canal es lo que tiene. Yo, que he diseñado equipos similares te digo que lo que más se usa es la subcontratación, porque el mercado está dominado por pocos y las inversiones son muy grandes. Las razones tecnológicas detrás de un equipo no importan tanto como las de mercado, es un tema de concepto, las grandes empresas funcionan así, satisfacen un nicho de mercado con los mínimos requisitos.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (26 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ya te digo que es un tema de concepto, no todo el mundo sabe "hacer" estos computadores, se puede doblar la autonomía fácilmente, y no siempre los buenos equipos llegan al mercado, la distribución en canal es lo que tiene. Yo, que he diseñado equipos similares te digo que lo que más se usa es la subcontratación, porque el mercado está dominado por pocos y las inversiones son muy grandes. Las razones tecnológicas detrás de un equipo no importan tanto como las de mercado, es un tema de concepto, las grandes empresas funcionan así, satisfacen un nicho de mercado con los mínimos requisitos.



Bueno, entonces más trabajo para Foxconn?
Ya que por un lado produce, seguro que al final muchos aspectos se los termina llevando Foxconn que los volverá a subcontratar claro.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

El concepto es reconquistar el nicho de mercado que nunca existió en las TAB.PC.... de todos modos... lo importante es lanzarlo al mercado, lleva muchos años en el intento... yo soy un fiel seguidor de STEVE.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2009)

Nos están obsequiando con un lateral infumable. Ni termina de romper los 2780 ni se va a máximos.
Tiene pinta que van a dejar el movimiento para mañana, aunque con mano de dios a última hora no se puede descartar nada.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Ago 2009)

Bueno, he aumentado mi posi en MESA. Creo en mi Owed! jajaja
Tengo casi 30 mil... y a no ser que baje un pico más... se acabo por ahora.

Un saludin


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

MESA.... lo suyo hubiese sido cargar en los 0.10USD ya lo comente en su momento... hay que tener cuidado con ella... yo la he llevado desde finales de abril.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> MESA.... lo suyo hubiese sido cargar en los 0.10USD ya lo comente en su momento... hay que tener cuidado con ella... yo la he llevado desde finales de abril.



Seps, seps... pero a finales de Abril parecía que iba a quebrar, ahora está recomprando deuda y la economía empieza de nuevo a volar...(solo comienza...).

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Los 0.10USD los hemos tenido hace un par de meses... yo compré 100k a 0.11USD creo recordar y llevaba 40k de otras compras anteriores.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los 0.10USD los hemos tenido hace un par de meses... yo compré 100k a 0.11USD creo recordar y llevaba 40k de otras compras anteriores.



Hombre, ahora mismo es difícil encontrar empresas que desde mínimos no hayan doblado o más...

Que es arriesgada lo se... pero... si quieres ganar dinero pues hay que mojarse un poco ^^!

Y no me acojones jajaja
Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Nada ... pues olvida lo dicho y a por los 0.40USD .... suerte!


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Nada ... pues olvida lo dicho y a por los 0.40USD .... suerte!



No hombre, no hay que olvidar el riesgo... te lo agradezco, claro está


----------



## tonuel (26 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hombre, ahora mismo es difícil encontrar empresas que desde mínimos no hayan doblado o más...
> 
> Que es arriesgada lo se... pero... si quieres ganar dinero pues hay que mojarse un poco ^^!
> 
> ...




Es momento de cortos no de largos... :o


Suerte y saludos


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Tonuel... mi amigo ... busca nuevas inversiones, nos quedamos con personal a. la belleza de la derecha...

Le voy a enviar un MACBOOK PRO... es un poco catetillo el amigo Shaf... llevando ese HP!


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2009)

Saltan las ARIA. Ahora a 2,24 USD


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

La llamada de este mediodia está dando sus frutos

ARIA +3,70% y subiendo!!!!

Les había presionado con vender todas las posiciones desde el foro.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2009)

Que no pare ....


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Inovio Biomedical Corp. - Google Finance


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Es momento de cortos no de largos... :o
> 
> 
> Suerte y saludos



Hamijo, llegará su momento y será el rey de la fiesta.

Pero hay que llegar vivo.


----------



## Stuyvesant (26 Ago 2009)

Venga, que dais penita, si os doy un chivatazo tecnológico, de que empresa va a crecer exponencialmente durante el próximo año, que porcentaje me llevo...  

Vosotros, ponéis vuestra pasta y la ludopatía, yo los beneficios derivados del conocimiento. Así me ganaba la merienda en los recreos con las tragaperras. Información privilegiada vendo, oiga.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Take easy... hipoteca tu mansión y compra acciones! XD

Como vas a poder apreciar lo bueno... si primero no has descendido a los infiernos?


----------



## Stuyvesant (26 Ago 2009)

Deverdad de la buena le leo lamano que lleva en el paquete de acciones, payo!!

Joder es que desde los del Yondelis de los cojones no había visto semejante paja colectiva sobre un valor, hasta Kujire se está partiendo.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Ya nos contarás de aquí al 20 de Septiembre.... siempre hay riesgos que correr.


----------



## Stuyvesant (26 Ago 2009)

Yo nunca jugaría una partida de ajedrez contra Kasparov con una mano atada a la espalda y con los ojos vendados...

No conocéis los mercados en los que os metéis, y tratáis de suplirlo echando las cartas.

A veces a uno le da mala conciencia y todo. Solo cobro si hay beneficios.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Aquí primero diseccionamos al objetivo, y luego recogemos los beneficios... no hay que casarse con la cotización.

HGSI .... ACAD .... YMI .... ARIA .... MESA ....


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Estamos en buen camino:

6 Stocks Attracting Top Investors


----------



## Stuyvesant (26 Ago 2009)

...suben por que están hechas para subir. Y por eso metéis dinero en ellas. Es una pescadilla que se muerde la cola. ¿Demasiado sencillo, no?. Claro que siempre podéis salir antes de que se dé la vuelta la cosa, que es la esencia del juego, pero ¿A que molaría poder mirar mas allá del escenario y posicionarse un año antes e irse de vacaciones?

No lo voy a negar, os pongo los dientes largos para que no hipotequéis vuestras mansiones. El juego del dinero fácil me lo conozco de sobras. Soy el Pepito grillo de este hilo... 

os suena... ¿Terra!?


----------



## Kujire (26 Ago 2009)

Desde cuando ésto es "El juego del dinero fácil":?

... NO LO INTENTEN EN CASA​


----------



## Stuyvesant (26 Ago 2009)

Alguien pone un pastel en la puerta de un colegio. ¿Por qué lo hace?


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

GenVec, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Kujire (26 Ago 2009)

ummm.... un Cumpleeeee!!!

lo sé....es que soy buena con los acertijos


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Ago 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Alguien pone un pastel en la puerta de un colegio. ¿Por qué lo hace?



Para promocionar la diabetes?


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Ahora los niños no comen cualquier cosa....


----------



## Stuyvesant (26 Ago 2009)

Por cierto, no dudéis de que se aprobará lo que sea que se tiene que aprobar por la FDA el 20 de septiembre. La tecnología de esa empresa es conocida y segura.

Otra cosa es continúe su senda victoriosa mas allá de su objetivo inmediato, más allá del 20 de septiembre, incluso. Hay mucho pensionista canino en EE.UU. con esto de la recesión y allí ni tienen reparos en sangrarlos. Abundan los extropianos y demás. La Salud es un bonito campo de batalla cuando ya no hay gente sana con una hipoteca... un refugio.


----------



## Stuyvesant (26 Ago 2009)

Respuestas equivocadas como siempre, padawans:

Ha invertido su dinero en azúcar.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Heheheh... no se trata de una aprobación.... simplemente se darán a conocer los resultados completos de la PHASE III ... en un congreso en EUROPA.

Luego está todo el hype que queramos... que si compra de una gran farma, etc... este es el guión de la película.


----------



## Efren (26 Ago 2009)

Acabo de comprar más ARIA a 2'22$

A ver como termina esto, pero me gusta que haya comentarios como el de Stuyvesant, a mi también me parece demasiado fácil, será que estoy acostumbrado al ibex y este tipo de plusvalías/minusvalías en tan poco tiempo no son frecuentes.

Pero me canso de ver como el DP gana dinero y yo gano muy poco


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2009)

¿quién ha dicho que es fácil?.
Se trata de una apuesta que en este caso está apoyada por el gráfico. Nada más.
El resto se verá ..... y esperemos hacer gol


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

En este hilo.. damos las pistas.... cada cual toma sus propias decisiones... y no cobramos por el asesoramiento!  ni comisiones por perder tu dinero...


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Ago 2009)

Desde el curro
Confiando en que los índices se "soperaran" a sí mismos he dejado la posi abierta antes de venirme a currar.
Le he puesto precio de venta a Ibex 11398(nunca números redondos).Imagino que la orden habrá entrado y el balance del día habra sido +0,6% como mucho.
A ver cuando llegue a casa...
No me apetece dejar posiciones abiertas de un día para otro,pero no creo que haya gran peligro si se ha quedado abierta.
Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (26 Ago 2009)

Caroline Hattersley

Greater Boston Area

* Contact Caroline Hattersley
* Add Caroline Hattersley to your network

Current

* Business Analyst at ARIAD Pharmaceuticals, Inc.

Education

* Project Management Leadership Group
* University of the West of England

Recommended
Caroline has 3 recommendation(s) 3 people have recommended Caroline 
Connections
201 connections 
Industry
Biotechnology


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Si quieres documentarte mejor... visita la web We’re building something important. - ARIAD Harvey!


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

PECATA MINUTA está en plena gira promocional... mañana vendrá!


----------



## Stuyvesant (26 Ago 2009)

Gracias, voy servido. 

NextBio


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ago 2009)

Hola!!

Parece que las ANSV están rompiendo.. gracias que compré algunas, 8700 acciones, poca cosa, a ver si nos vamos a 1,XX $ y entonces ya sí que son plusvalías XD

Tengo mi cartera ahora de la siguiente manera:

8700 ANSV a 0,225

6400 ARIA a 2,015

9000 MESA a 0,225

3200 KOOL a 0,66

Me falta por pillar 1700€ de otra cosa... voy mirando vuestros consejos.. lo que tengo claro es que del MC paso... que todavía tengo las VER muertas de risa... si no rompe en septiembre vendo y pillo mas NASDAQ!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... mi amigo ... busca nuevas inversiones, nos quedamos con personal a. la belleza de la derecha...
> 
> Le voy a enviar un MACBOOK PRO... es un poco catetillo el amigo Shaf... llevando ese HP!



Este hortera es amigo suyo DP? Le tenia a usted por persona de categoria


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Es lo malo de no nacer millonario... ha creado su fortuna en apenas 8 años.... 87MILLONES DE LIBRAS ESTERLINAS.

No es mal tipo.... ha hecho dinero vendiendo inmuebles... comprando casas embargadas compinchado con un agente de un banco muy importante de Escocia.... etc....


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Ago 2009)

Hola a todos!!

Me he conectado un rato al mediodía pero estaba esto tan aburrido, que me he ido de paseo a tomar algo a una terracita, que creo que ha sido más provechoso.

Lo de hoy, lo entiendo como una sana corrección, para mañana volver al broteverdismo. Todo esto lo digo basándome en el método de los mojitos de until, que yo he variado ligeramente (cañas en vez de mojitos).


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

MTXX mordiendo el polvo... vaya panda de manipuladores... 

Matrixx Initiatives, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Ago 2009)

Juer con los pakis! Jajajaja
Yo tambien me quedaba con la de la derecha como p.a. jajajaja


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Yo me apunto al método "Caipirinha"*http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=3&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.unafrasecelebre.com%2Frecetas-de-cocina%2Fcocteles%2Fcaipirinha.asp&ei=RZaVSo76DsfEsAad1eAF&rct=j&q=caipirinha&usg=AFQjCNGUBSJnK_j4ilu1TjMVg4Cm5tqIoQ*


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Short Interest - ARIAD Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (ARIA) - NASDAQ.com


----------



## Efren (26 Ago 2009)

Acabo de mirar la página que has puesto antes sobre las posiciones de compra y venta y en el AH las posiciones son un poco surrealistas 

BATS Exchange

Alguno tiene prisa en vender a 4$


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Ago 2009)

Buenas noches ^^!

¿Más en Mesa jaja? Ayer me gusto ver Fact en la cartera de Carolux... tenéis razón ... esto lo leen muchos jaja 

Con lo de Anesiva, pues si... eso de que ya no tenían ni un duro para seguir investigando como que me acojonó. Esta visto que no es época de quebrar... aún pueden rascar un poco más.

Hoy quería entrar en Ipas por eso puse a la venta aprovechando la subidita de PPhm, la tenía estudiada y me ha traicionado subiendo de lo lindo hoy.

Entrega un dividendo de 0.32 céntimos el 31 de Agosto y entre los insiders están comprando a estos precios y hace unos pocos días.

Tiene un buen porcentaje de institucionales.... y para finales de año tiene otro dividendo.

Un saludo

Edito: Efren usa esta http://www.level2stockquotes.com/level-ii-quotes.html a mi me marea un poco, pero tiene 10 posis de compra y otras de venta y reales...

Golden cross...

<a href='http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-mesa-3103763.html'><img src='http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/imagen/previo/thump_3103763mesa.png' alt='subir imagenes' border='0'></a>


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

NIAID Awards New Grant to Expand Studies of Peregrine's Anti-PS Antibodies to Treat Viral Hemorrhagic Fevers - MarketWatch


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> NIAID Awards New Grant to Expand Studies of Peregrine's Anti-PS Antibodies to Treat Viral Hemorrhagic Fevers - MarketWatch



Sep, lo leí... pero es una beca de poco dinero, no llega a los 800 mil dolares y me ha sonado más a noticia vieja, mareada para dar un pequeño empujón a la cotización.

Un saludo

No me interesa la empresa, tiene como un 5% de institucionales... no creen en ella


----------



## donpepito (26 Ago 2009)

Banco of America... creo que tiene un paquetillo de acs por ahí... no veo progresión en esa cot... lo mejor es venderla a 0.80usd si llega.


----------



## tonuel (26 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... mi amigo ... busca nuevas inversiones, nos quedamos con personal a. la belleza de la derecha...
> 
> Le voy a enviar un MACBOOK PRO... es un poco catetillo el amigo Shaf... llevando ese HP!



Si bueno... pero esa para mi...

y las otras tres para tí... no te quejarás... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (26 Ago 2009)

Es que no me puedo ir... :o


Me da por mirar el cierre de Wall Street y me dejais todos los índices en verde... 


Saludos


----------



## Anarcomisántropo (27 Ago 2009)

Del usuario Némesis de Crisis Energética:

"Algunos datos curiosos sobre el "rally" en el que está metido el Ibex-35:

- La bolsa española es la que ha materializado la mayor subida en el mundo, algo más del 20%. ¿Hay base real y económica para ello?

- Sólo el Banco Santander representa algo más del 32% del Ibex-35: aproximadamente, 1 de cada 3 euros que se han movido en compra y venta de acciones han sido a través de ellos. ¿Puede un sólo banco "manipular" una bolsa entera?

- Banco Santander y BBVA suponen prácticamente el 50% del Ibex-35. ¿Se le puede llamar a esto "bolsa"?

- Si al Banco Santander y el BBVA le añadimos Telefónica e Iberdrola, estos cuatro valores representan el 76% del Ibex-35 así como el 83% de los movimientos que se han registrado en los últimos meses. ¿Son sólo 4 empresas la economía entera de un país?

- Si a los 4 anteriores le añadimos Popular y Repsol, estos 6 valores son prácticamente el 89% del Ibex-35. Es decir, 6 valores representan casi el 100% del Ibex-35, y de ellos, 3 son bancos y suman el 63% de los movimientos realizados en los últimos meses. ¿Empieza a cuadrar el por qué de los rescates bancarios?

- De los algo más de 4.400 puntos que ha subido el Ibex-35, los 6 valores antes mencionados representan algo menos de 3.600 puntos. Por lo que el resto, los 29 valores restantes (a los que podemos añadir los "insignificantes" números de las 130 del Mercado Continuo), sólo han aportado unos 800 puntos. ¿Se hablaría de "recuperación" si en vez de 11.400 puntos estuvieramos en los 7.800?

Nota: los datos son aproximativos, pero me quedo más con los porcentajes y magnitudes que representan. ¡Alucinante!

Que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones..."


----------



## tonuel (27 Ago 2009)

Anarcomisántropo dijo:


> Que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones..."



¿Que ésto va parriva...? :


----------



## Anarcomisántropo (27 Ago 2009)

Nada que esté escrito en Crisis Energética puede hacer referencia a los brotes 

"Que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones" en Crisis Energética = "Haced una barricada y sacad las escopetas"


----------



## tonuel (27 Ago 2009)

Joder... se ve que hoy es 28 de diciembre y yo sin enterarme... :


Prisa estudia salir a cotizar en el Nasdaq de Wall Street - 26/08/09 - elEconomista.es



Saludos :


----------



## Anarcomisántropo (27 Ago 2009)

Ehhhhh... ¿Prisa no estaba en la ruina? Qué cosas.


----------



## donpepito (27 Ago 2009)

Opssss!!!! Ya veo que les ha llegado mi recomendación de irnos <tito cebrian="">al NASDAQ...allí podemos tener x10 la cotiz en unos meses... allí se mueven los del hilo de burbuja.info y en cuanto soltemos las ARIAs a 20.00USD nos ponemos a subirte el valor.</tito>


----------



## Mulder (27 Ago 2009)

Anarcomisántropo dijo:


> - La bolsa española es la que ha materializado la mayor subida en el mundo, algo más del 20%. ¿Hay base real y económica para ello?



Lo demás puede que sea cierto, no me he parado mucho a mirarlo, pero esta afirmación es completamente falsa.

La mayor subida del mundo ha sido la de la bolsa de Perú con un 100%:







La subida de la bolsa española es más bien modosita como puede verse en el gráfico.

(y aunque esté más actualizado ya es la tercera vez que lo pongo aquí, a ver si somos menos incrédulos)


----------



## Mulder (27 Ago 2009)

No se si estaré equivocado, el verde de hoy ha sido por los pelos (+0.01%), pero esta tarde se ha visto una buena acumulación en S&P y Stoxx. 

Hasta que venga el día del desplome mayor, los días lateral-bajistas como este se aprovechan para comprar mientras se marea la perdiz y nos hacen dar una mirada al abismo.

De paso van asentando soportes para controlar a los osos por si se pusieran rebeldes. Lo tienen todo bajo control, saben muy bien hacia donde vamos y los riesgos que asumen, como la escandalosa cifra de particulares alcistas que hay ahora.


----------



## eduenca (27 Ago 2009)

Ayer se cancelaron ¡247.139.937 títulos prestados del Santander! :

Va quedando menos munición para alimentar las subidas. De hecho en algunos valores se empieza a ver como a la vez hay muchos cierres pero también bastantes nuevas constituciones de préstamos, uno de ellos es Telefónica y otro Iberdrola, aunque comparado con lo que mueve San en préstamos, es pecata minuta.


----------



## until (27 Ago 2009)

Buenos Dias!

El Nikkei cae un 1,55% hasta los 10.473 puntos.


----------



## tonuel (27 Ago 2009)

until dijo:


> Buenos Dias!
> 
> El Nikkei cae un 1,55% hasta los 10.473 puntos.



Buenos dias tenga usted... 


Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (27 Ago 2009)

Hola a todos. Solo quería soltar un exabrupto mañanero y agradecer la reflexión en voz alta del forero Némesis, que ya hemos hecho varias veces sobre el intrépido Ibex.

Estos tíos son gilipollas o le dan al pegamento. Y vale para todo lo demás.


----------



## Speculo (27 Ago 2009)

Pues lo del Ibex... Si nos tomamos al Ibex como un indicador de la marcha futura de la economía española, el índice nos está diciendo que en España ya no hay recesión ni crisis y falta menos de medio año para que el crecimiento sea equivalente al del año 2006/2007.
Pero es que el Ibex no es un indicador de la marcha de la economía española. El Ibex es un índice que nos indica la marcha de cinco empresas que adoptan el calificativo de "españolas" porque tienen sus sedes centrales y pagan sus impuestos en España, pero por nada más. 
Para que el Ibex fuera un índice en el cual quedara reflejada España, bien ponderado, habría que sacar la parte internacional de dichas empresas e incluir sólo la parte nacional correspondiente. Si aún haciendo eso, estas cinco empresas siguieran ponderando en el Ibex con el mismo peso, tendríamos el problema al que se alude en el comentario del usuario de "Crisis Energética", pero creo que eso no es así.


----------



## tonuel (27 Ago 2009)

Me estoy haciendo caca de la buena chavales...

En Cintra BSN comprando y CVX vendiendo... 


Me parece que veré los 12000... corto... :



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Ago 2009)

Buenos días
Abierto largo de Ibex en 11411

Lo de ayer salió bien.
Saludos


----------



## tonuel (27 Ago 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenos días
> Abierto largo de Ibex en 11411
> 
> Lo de ayer salió bien.
> Saludos




Pues hoy te la van a meter doblada... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (27 Ago 2009)

Buenos días.... ampliando los rumores de ayer:

NUEVA YORK --El grupo español de comunicación Promotora de Informaciones SA (PRS.MC) se plantea cotizar en el mercado tecnológico *Nasdaq*, según avanzó a última hora del miércoles su consejero delegado, Juan Luis Cebrián. 

El ejecutivo presentó en Estados Unidos una alianza estratégica con la compañía local IBN para potenciar su vertiente tecnológica. 

Cebrián añadió que Prisa está inmersa en una reestructuración total de su organización tecnológica y que el objetivo es convertirla en una empresa de tecnología avanzada. 

"Por eso también estamos hoy en el Nasdaq y vamos a estudiar seriamente cotizar en el Nasdaq", agregó el consejero delegado del grupo español, que aclaró que no hay una fecha fija para ello. 

"Muchas veces hemos pensado cotizar fuera de los mercados españoles y creemos que, si damos este paso, debe ser el Nasdaq el ambiente natural para que Prisa sea cotizada", añadió. 

El grupo Prisa e IBN han acordado formar una alianza estratégica, participada a partes iguales, con el objetivo de crear una red de distribución de publicidad y de contenidos audiovisuales en tiendas, almacenes y supermercados de España, Portugal y América Latina. 

IBN opera en casi 15.000 locales comerciales en 200 mercados de Canadá y EE.UU., y llega a más de 150 millones de personas cada mes en los puntos de venta donde tiene presencia, según datos de la propia compañía. 

La semana pasada ambas empresas anunciaron un acuerdo por el que Talos Partners comprará hasta diez millones de acciones de Prisa, para hacerse con una participación del 4,5%. 

Cebrián dijo que el acuerdo con Talos e IBN es el principio de una nueva estrategia y agregó que el grupo español mantiene contactos con varios inversores de tecnología avanzada y de medios también de este país. 

"Esperamos que de aquí en adelante, en los próximos meses o en un par de años, podamos ofrecer un cambio completamente radical de estrategia y de manera de hacer las cosas en Prisa", afirmó Cebrián.


----------



## Dra. Quinn (27 Ago 2009)

Buenas. 
Tengo una preguntilla: cuando decís que vais a entrar corto, qué hacéis exactamente: vendéis acciones que ya tenéis para comprar intradía o en unos días? vendéis acciones que no tenéis? compráis invertidos? con qué broker? 
Por cierto, los que hablaban de zeltia por ahí...genomicaa iba a dar los datos sobre la salida de la prueba para diagnóstico rápido de gripe A a mediados de septiembre, verdad? :

http://noticias.interbusca.com/medi...ico-r%E1pido-virus-gripe--20090721182912.html

Por cierto, también están haciendo las "recomendaciones" para incluir el tratamiento antirretroviral en casos de gripe A en embarazadas y niños pequeños... (tamiflú y ralenza, alias Roche y Glaxo) ... y con estos grupos no se juega..no van a vender tamifluses este invierno, no... 
http://www.vademecum.es/noticias_detalle.cfm?id_act_not=2504


----------



## Tupper (27 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Pues lo del Ibex... Si nos tomamos al Ibex como un indicador de la marcha futura de la economía española, el índice nos está diciendo que en España ya no hay recesión ni crisis y falta menos de medio año para que el crecimiento sea equivalente al del año 2006/2007.
> Pero es que el Ibex no es un indicador de la marcha de la economía española. El Ibex es un índice que nos indica la marcha de cinco empresas que adoptan el calificativo de "españolas" porque tienen sus sedes centrales y pagan sus impuestos en España, pero por nada más.
> Para que el Ibex fuera un índice en el cual quedara reflejada España, bien ponderado, habría que sacar la parte internacional de dichas empresas e incluir sólo la parte nacional correspondiente. Si aún haciendo eso, estas cinco empresas siguieran ponderando en el Ibex con el mismo peso, tendríamos el problema al que se alude en el comentario del usuario de "Crisis Energética", pero creo que eso no es así.




Por eso lo llamo Ibex 3-5, porque representa a 3 ó 5 cías realmente.


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues hoy te la van a meter doblada... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Recuerdas cuando decías:"hay que tener fé hamijo"?


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Ago 2009)

Dra. Quinn dijo:


> Buenas.
> Tengo una preguntilla: cuando decís que vais a entrar corto, qué hacéis exactamente: vendéis acciones que ya tenéis para comprar intradía o en unos días? vendéis acciones que no tenéis? compráis invertidos? con qué broker?
> Por cierto, los que hablaban de zeltia por ahí...genomicaa iba a dar los datos sobre la salida de la prueba para diagnóstico rápido de gripe A a mediados de septiembre, verdad? :
> 
> ...



Doctora ^^! Las acciones que se venden para hacer un corto, se compran al Brocker (hay muchos que lo hacen) y posteriormente se recompran.

No te lo aconsejo a menos que vayas a estar muy encima del tema y aún así es peligroso para tu integridad... Cosas de banderas niponas y tal... jaja

Con respecto a lo de la Gripe A... demasiado barullo para una gripe normal... interesa vender la noticia, esto va por rachas.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (27 Ago 2009)

Dra. Quinn dijo:


> Buenas.
> Tengo una preguntilla: cuando decís que vais a entrar corto, qué hacéis exactamente: vendéis acciones que ya tenéis para comprar intradía o en unos días? vendéis acciones que no tenéis? compráis invertidos? con qué broker?



Lee la FAQ de mi firma y luego haz las preguntas.


----------



## tonuel (27 Ago 2009)

Dicen que la fe mueve montañas... 

El botas se ha enterado de que voy corto en cintra y quiere asustarme, pobre infeliz... :o

Emilín... que no voy a soltar las cintras... :


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (27 Ago 2009)

Dentro de unos días... tienen junta para tratar el tema de la absorción por FERROVIAL... calientan el valor.


----------



## tonuel (27 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dentro de unos días... tienen junta para tratar el tema de la absorción por FERROVIAL... calientan el valor.



Pues que no lo calienten mucho que como pase de 6,20 igual suelto lastre... :o


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (27 Ago 2009)

Las agencias BSN... van buscando valores -pendientes- para jugar con ellos....


----------



## xavigomis (27 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues que no lo calienten mucho que como pase de 6,20 igual suelto lastre... :o
> 
> 
> Saludos



Pero ayer no soltabas en 6,09 ?


----------



## tonuel (27 Ago 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> Pero ayer no soltabas en 6,09 ?



Eso era ayer... porque habia roto la tendencia de máximos y mínimos decrecientes...

Y hoy estoy comprobando... que tenia razón... tenia que haberlas soltado ayer... 

A 5,98€ estuve apuntito... ainsssss.... :o



Saludos


----------



## pyn (27 Ago 2009)

Que aburrimiento de dia ¿están esperando el dato USA ?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Ago 2009)

Hola chicos, en 7 minutos datos importantes...

*14:30 USA - PIB (GDP): previo -1.0%; esperado: -1.5%
14:30 USA - Peticiones semanales de desempleo: previo: 576.000; esperado: 565.000
16:30 USA - Reservas EIA de gas natural
19:00 USA - Subasta de Notas a 7 años*

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola chicos, en 7 minutos datos importantes...
> 
> *14:30 USA - PIB (GDP): previo -1.0%; esperado: -1.5%
> *



El PIB de USA baja un -1% en el segundo trimestre...

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (27 Ago 2009)

Breaking News

•Economy in U.S. Shrank 1% in Second Quarter, Less Than Economists Forecast  
•U.S. Initial Jobless Claims Drop to 570,000 in Sign Recession Is Abating


----------



## Mulder (27 Ago 2009)

Hoy se está apostando por un día bajista, están soltando lastre dinerario desde el impulso de la mañana, poco a poco, pero con el dato lo han hecho con convicción.

Nos vamos al guano temporalmente, o eso parece, el sitio donde han parado ahora, el 2805 es una resistencia que costará pasar sin corregir un poco.

edito: ahora vuelven a meter dinero, pero lo vuelven a quitar poco a poco, no hay quien les entienda hoy.


----------



## carvil (27 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes 


Los mismos soportes y resistencias de ayer +o-. Parece que vamos a por otro doji.

Por si alguien lleva AAPL:

*Meanwhile, Apple Inc. (AAPL) is getting closer to launching its iPhone device in China, according to a report in The Wall Street Journal*


Salu2


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ago 2009)

Por dios, que aburrimiento.
Me voy a echar una siestita.


----------



## Mulder (27 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Por dios, que aburrimiento.
> Me voy a echar una siestita.



Yo también me aburro, pero ya he hecho siesta, creo que me iré a dar un paseo por ahí.

Aquí no hay nada que ver, circulen!

edito: se confirma la suelta, nos vamos al guano, pero eso es lo que parece ahora, le dan la vuelta en un momento y estamos sumamente alcistas en un suspiro.


----------



## carvil (27 Ago 2009)

VIX acercandose a la resistencia 


Salu2


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Opssss!!!! Ya veo que les ha llegado mi recomendación de irnos <tito cebrian="">al NASDAQ...allí podemos tener x10 la cotiz en unos meses... allí se mueven los del hilo de burbuja.info y en cuanto soltemos las ARIAs a 20.00USD nos ponemos a subirte el valor.</tito>



Creo que con lo de los 20,00 USD se te ha ido un poco la pinza o el entusiamo. 

Paso a paso, con marcar en los 6,00 USD nos podemos dar con un canto en los dientes. 

Venga que la semana que viene empiezan las noticias.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo también me aburro, pero ya he hecho siesta, creo que me iré a dar un paseo por ahí.
> 
> Aquí no hay nada que ver, circulen!
> 
> edito: se confirma la suelta, nos vamos al guano, pero eso es lo que parece ahora, le dan la vuelta en un momento y estamos sumamente alcistas en un suspiro.



Todavía no ha perdido los 2780. Los está tanteando y creo que los romperán. Próxima parada en el entorno de 2740 ...


----------



## donpepito (27 Ago 2009)

Estoy haciendo las maletas... me marcho hasta el lunes en un par de horas... nunca digas nunca jamas... a HGSI me remito!


----------



## Mulder (27 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Todavía no ha perdido los 2780. Los está tanteando y creo que los romperán. Próxima parada en el entorno de 2740 ...



Yo espero al S&P en 1010 y al Stoxx en 2764, de momento.

edito: hoy las ARIA hacen lo mismo que las bolsas, que curioso.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Estoy haciendo las maletas... me marcho hasta el lunes en un par de horas... nunca digas nunca jamas... a HGSI me remito!



Deseo que los especuladores le oigan


----------



## Kujire (27 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo también me aburro, pero ya he hecho siesta, creo que me iré a dar un paseo por ahí.
> 
> Aquí no hay nada que ver, circulen!
> 
> edito: se confirma la suelta, nos vamos al guano, pero eso es lo que parece ahora, le dan la vuelta en un momento y estamos sumamente alcistas en un suspiro.



Nos encontramos en una espiral bajista, que viene a significar ke los ñús entran y los cocos les dan papel, a veces se producen ventanas de iliquidez y la volatilidad vuelve, los cocos calculan el flujo de ñus y les reparten brotes verdes.... 

estos movimientos suelen producirse antes de que "ocurra" algo y se provoque una ruptura. Han aparecido desequlibrios entre índices por lo que corroboraría esta situación, el movimiento lo venimos siguiendo desde hace días es similar a uno anterior que provocó la anterior subida, pero no significa que rompa para el mismo sitio, para eso necesitaremos un catalizador adecuado ... por cierto por aki llevamos la mini .... tod@s


----------



## carvil (27 Ago 2009)

Roto el soporte fuerte, siguiente objetivo 1015 en el E-mini 

Salu2


----------



## Mulder (27 Ago 2009)

Pues de momento nos vamos a 2750, eso me marca el dinero, una vez allí ya veremos que ocurre.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo espero al S&P en 1010 y al Stoxx en 2764, de momento.
> 
> edito: hoy las ARIA hacen lo mismo que las bolsas, que curioso.



Le han metido -1% en poco más de 5 minutos.

Esto está bajando demasiado rápido. Anda en los 2764 ya.


----------



## Carolus Rex (27 Ago 2009)

Algo se mueve en ANSV


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Le han metido -1% en poco más de 5 minutos.
> 
> Esto está bajando demasiado rápido. Anda en los 2764 ya.



Me levanto de la siesta y me encuentro un tobogán. ¿qué ha pasado?


----------



## Speculo (27 Ago 2009)

El momento es muy curioso. El SP había subido menos que los demás. O cuando corregían, los demás no lo hacían con tanta violencia. El resultado es que ahora, para cuadrar las cosas, el SP tendría que quedarse donde está y el Stoxx bajar hasta los 2745, y el Ibex a los 11250.
Pero claro, si el SP no baja más, el resto tampoco... Y si el resto sí que baja, el SP los seguirá y se va a empezar a encontrar con soportes que se formaron junto al resto de índices, pero en otro espacio temporal.
Qué curioso asunto este...


----------



## Kujire (27 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News .... la charca de los pastos contaminados*

"se nos rompió el amor"- dijo un coco-....digo hemos desbordado con los brotes verdes a la manada!!!-, ....y se nos han empachado:- digo el otro coco - dentro de un rato los cuidadores se encargarán retirar a los animales empachados para mostrárselos a los que esperan-

.... los monos dirán que "como hay tantos pastos verdes... hay que ir con cuidado y no empacharse"


----------



## Mulder (27 Ago 2009)

Creo que la corrección de S&P y Stoxx ha de llegar más lejos de lo que hemos visto ahora:

S&P: 1010, confirmadísimo.
Stoxx: 2700, parece lejos pero no lo está tanto.


----------



## carvil (27 Ago 2009)

Kujire, teneis algun problema allí? Desde hace un rato no me marca bien el volumen 


Salu2


----------



## Kujire (27 Ago 2009)

En ké mercado?: ... en el ESEPE lo veo ok


----------



## carvil (27 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> En ké mercado?: ... en el ESEPE lo veo ok



En el E-mini SP 500

Edito: Ya va bien, gracias.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ago 2009)

No me sali de Ferrovial por 2 miseros centimos que era mi objetivo... pero la veo bien.
He comprado ACS en 35,85 la idea es tenerlas 4 o 5 dias y soltarlas.


----------



## Speculo (27 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que la corrección de S&P y Stoxx ha de llegar más lejos de lo que hemos visto ahora:
> 
> S&P: 1010, confirmadísimo.
> Stoxx: 2700, parece lejos pero no lo está tanto.



Sí. Yo estoy contigo, aunque pararía al SP en el 1012 y al Stoxx en el 2720.
Sin embargo ¿Cómo lo haces? Bajar al Stoxx hasta ahí supone estar varios días de correcciones y tener al SP marraneando por el día y subiendo sin que se note por la noche. O vete tú a saber. Pero se necesitan varios días para ajustar los precios sin que se note.

Lo mismo que hicieron en la subida, pero ahora para abajo. Y lo veo un poco raro todo esto para que se estén dos o tres días seguidos bajando y no se les vaya definitivamente de las manos. Cosa que no quieren que pase por nada del mundo.

Mi opinión, al margen de un recuento cutre de ondas que acabo de hacer, es que al SP sí que lo van a llevar al 1010, pero al resto no. Al Stoxx, por ejemplo, no lo van a bajar más del 2740 y el Ibex, por poner el ejemplo cutre, no va a ver ni los 11200.
Desde ese punto nos iremos a máximos por última vez en mucho tiempo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ago 2009)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2009/08/27/gentes/1251359646.html
Tonuel no te toques que te veo


----------



## tonuel (27 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que la corrección de S&P y Stoxx ha de llegar más lejos de lo que hemos visto ahora:
> 
> S&P: 1010, confirmadísimo.
> Stoxx: 2700, parece lejos pero no lo está tanto.




Mulder joder... si llegamos ahí te pediré matrimonio... :




pero sin mariconadas... 


Saludos :


----------



## tonuel (27 Ago 2009)

Si no fuera por el puto botas cintra estaria ahora mismo en los abismos...


*Emilio cabrón...* :



Saludos :


----------



## pyn (27 Ago 2009)

¿Creeis que lo de hoy es una minicorreción para seguir subiendo o el principio del cambio de tendencia? En el ibex hemos hecho "techo" en los famosos 11400.


----------



## tonuel (27 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Creeis que lo de hoy es una minicorreción para seguir subiendo o el principio del cambio de tendencia? En el ibex hemos hecho "techo" en los famosos 11400.



Cuando llegue el guano te caerá algo similar encima... 





hasta ese momeno no te preocupes... 


Saludos


----------



## Carolus Rex (27 Ago 2009)

Otra de las DP YMI


----------



## Mulder (27 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder joder... si llegamos ahí te pediré matrimonio... :
> 
> pero sin mariconadas...



Tendremos que decorar la casa al estilo japonés con la bandera del imperio como motivo central.

Podríamos pintar las rayitas como la bandera gay y nos saldrá un bonito motivo bolsístico-gay


----------



## tonuel (27 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tendremos que decorar la casa al estilo japonés con la bandera del imperio como motivo central.
> 
> Podríamos pintar las rayitas como la bandera gay y nos saldrá un bonito motivo bolsístico-gay



He dicho sin mariconadas... no te emociones... :


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (27 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Creeis que lo de hoy es una minicorreción para seguir subiendo o el principio del cambio de tendencia? En el ibex hemos hecho "techo" en los famosos 11400.



Ni una cosa ni la otra, será corrección grande pero servirá para apuntalar lo que aun queda de subida, no será un cambio de tendencia aunque es probable que dure varios días.


----------



## Speculo (27 Ago 2009)

Su puta madre ... 

MDLK


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Ago 2009)

ARIA ha cerrado hoy el gap que tenía pendiente en 2.12€

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (27 Ago 2009)

YMI... prometia desde los 1.20USD que ya avisamos en el foro.... mi enhorabuena A quien la lleve en cartera. XD


----------



## donpepito (27 Ago 2009)

Kujire.... te acuerdas hace un par de semanas de esta que te comenté.... ????

Immunomedics, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## carvil (27 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> ARIA ha cerrado hoy el gap que tenía pendiente en 2.12€
> 
> Saludos...




¿Estás en ARIA?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Ago 2009)

carvil dijo:


> ¿Estás en ARIA?



Sí, no quería ser el único pobre de "habéis visto el Ibex 35" 

Saludos..

PD: Pero en cuanto llegue a 10$ las vendo, eh!


----------



## Speculo (27 Ago 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Su puta madre ...
> 
> MDLK



No me lo puedo creer. Ha subido a 0,65 desde 0,21 y ahora está a 0,40 .


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Sí, no quería ser el único pobre de "habéis visto el Ibex 35"
> 
> Saludos..
> 
> PD: Pero en cuanto llegue a 10$ las vendo, eh!



¿soy yo la única que no está en ARIA?


----------



## pyn (27 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿soy yo la única que no está en ARIA?



Desgraciadamente No.


----------



## until (27 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿soy yo la única que no está en ARIA?




Yo tampoco gasto de esas, de momento...


----------



## donpepito (27 Ago 2009)

En junio de este año, tambien tuvo una subida similar.


----------



## carvil (27 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Sí, no quería ser el único pobre de "habéis visto el Ibex 35"
> 
> Saludos..
> 
> PD: Pero en cuanto llegue a 10$ las vendo, eh!




Un precio bueno de entrada sería 1.78-1.80 en esa zona los riesgos son minimos.En los 2.93-2.95 tiene resistencia fuerte

Suerte! y a por las plusvalias.

Salu2


----------



## donpepito (27 Ago 2009)

IMMU es el ejemplo desde 0.7xUSD hasta los 10.00USD que llegará la prox semana... y solo ha sido un buen resultado en PHASE II.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Desgraciadamente No.





until dijo:


> Yo tampoco gasto de esas, de momento...



Menos mal, me sentía un poco perroflauta entre tanto inversohhhh.

Edito: como mola esto de multi-quote


----------



## donpepito (27 Ago 2009)

Opssss.... ANTES de invertir en POCIMAS con algas -ZELTIA- a precio de 5,00€ -antes del panel de la FDA- mejor comprar ARIAs + potencial a medio plazo y a un precio de 2.xx USD por acc.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ago 2009)

yo llevo algunas AIG desde hace una semana y van de lo lindo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿soy yo la única que no está en ARIA?



Yo tampoco,pero me metere jajajaja


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Ago 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> yo llevo algunas AIG desde hace una semana y van de lo lindo



Juas, menudo ritmo llevan, los 50 dolares ya están cercanos  Increíble... 

Carolux... xd Diles a tu brocker que te devuelvan las acciones y todo olvidado... jaja

Nop, Pecata yo tampoco estoy en Aria, estuve y le saqué 20 dolares... y no se yo si con el cambio al final perdería, ni lo miré.

Paciencia, Wataru... algún día dejarás de tener mal fario jaja

Uis... ahora parece que mis MBI se están animando... ^^!


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ago 2009)

¿que os parece este valor?
Human Genome Sciences - Google Finance


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Ago 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿que os parece este valor?
> Human Genome Sciences - Google Finance



Juuas... pregúntale a DP, esas son el amor de su vida jaja

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (27 Ago 2009)

La inversión de tu vida si las hubieses comprado hace 5 semanas.... ahora los veo fluctuando en 20.00USD.... lo veo muy alto... además hoy con los resultados de IMMU... tiene competencia en su medicamento.


----------



## donpepito (27 Ago 2009)

Hoy se han movido mucho las VERTICE360º en Septiembre... hay noticias de contratos!


----------



## Speculo (27 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Opssss.... ANTES de invertir en POCIMAS con algas -ZELTIA- a precio de 5,00€ -antes del panel de la FDA- mejor comprar ARIAs + potencial a medio plazo y a un precio de 2.xx USD por acc.



Zeltia es un bluff. siempre lo ha sido. Su cotización no está fundamentada en nada real. Si empiezas a comprara ARIAD con Zeltia, alguno de los que te ha seguido se va a hacer caca.


----------



## donpepito (27 Ago 2009)

No tiene nada que ver.... solo era una comparación de lo que tenemos en el mercado patrio y los 212MILLONES de accs ZELTIA a un precio de 5,xx€ .... solo vendiendo humo.... en ARIA hay espectativas reales.


----------



## xavigomis (27 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver.... solo era una comparación de lo que tenemos en el mercado patrio y los 212MILLONES de accs ZELTIA a un precio de 5,xx€ .... solo vendiendo humo.... en ARIA hay espectativas reales.



ARIA tiene algún medicamento aprobado ?


----------



## donpepito (27 Ago 2009)

No, tiene varios compuestos en PHASE II y PHASE III ,,, We’re building something important. - ARIAD


----------



## donpepito (27 Ago 2009)

Esta es un clásico especulativo... mucho cuidado si alquien entra:

La Jolla Pharmaceutical Company - Google Finance


----------



## Kujire (27 Ago 2009)

Bueno, por dónde íbamos? ah si por 1024

Los cuidadores han hecho su trabajo mostrando a los animales empachados (ojo que no devorados) con los pastos verdes, además los ñús que están dentro de la charca disfrutando de pastos verdes(y no empachados), de vez en cuando se acercan a la valla y dicen a los que están fuera "pero si estos son los mejores pastos verdes de nuestras vidas!!!! no les va a pasar nada, akí se está muy bien", .... por los altavoces de la charca se escucha una pegadiza cancion

ya lo sabíiiiiiia....ya lo sabíiiiiiiiiiiiia

LOs que están fuera se tienen que dar prisa porque .... dentro de poco no habrá pastos para todos


----------



## Mulder (27 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Bueno, por dónde íbamos? ah si por 1024
> 
> Los cuidadores han hecho su trabajo mostrando a los animales empachados (ojo que no devorados) con los pastos verdes, además los ñús que están dentro de la charca disfrutando de pastos verdes(y no empachados), de vez en cuando se acercan a la valla y dicen a los que están fuera "pero si estos son los mejores pastos verdes de nuestras vidas!!!! no les va a pasar nada, akí se está muy bien", .... por los altavoces de la charca se escucha una pegadiza cancion
> 
> ...



Cada día me entero menos de la historia de los cocos y los gnus, debe ser deformación profesional.


----------



## tonuel (27 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> LOs que están fuera se tienen que dar prisa porque .... dentro de poco no habrá pastos para todos



Cuando te quites la mini avísame... :


Saludos


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2009)

Vaya tarde que nos han dado. Ida y vuelta al mismo sitio.

Mulder, se ha parado y girado en los 2764 donde dijiste.

Deberías empezar a pensar en patentar la bola de cristal. ¿No serás de GS?


----------



## Burney (27 Ago 2009)

Buenas señores, voy a intentar colaborar un poco con el hilo:

Atentos a Citigroup, la superación de los 5 pavos hace intuir otro tirón alcista...

Stop por debajo de ese nivel por si las crestas. (rotura falsa)


----------



## Mulder (27 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Vaya tarde que nos han dado. Ida y vuelta al mismo sitio.
> 
> Mulder, se ha parado y girado en los 2764 donde dijiste.
> 
> Deberías empezar a pensar en patentar la bola de cristal. ¿No serás de GS?



Ese nivel pertenecía a un antiguo ciclo que usaba hasta esta mañana en 60 mins.

Ahora el ciclo marca 2758 o 2831, a elegir, según la tendencia.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ago 2009)

Burney dijo:


> Buenas señores, voy a intentar colaborar un poco con el hilo:
> 
> Atentos a Citigroup, la superación de los 5 pavos hace intuir otro tirón alcista...
> 
> Stop por debajo de ese nivel por si las crestas. (rotura falsa)



Citi rules! :


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Ago 2009)

Jurr si que se ha animado MBI al final... y eso sin ninguna noticia...

De momento me las guardo. (Hasta los 7$ de mi objetivo...)

Por cierto Kuji... en Fact acertaste de pleno... si corrige el mercado entraré de nuevo.

Un saludo

Edito: también era de esperar una subida en cualquier momento en Mbi... con un 20% de Shorters...


----------



## xavigomis (27 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No, tiene varios compuestos en PHASE II y PHASE III ,,, We’re building something important. - ARIAD



O sea que una bio (zeltia) con compuestos aprobados y en el mercado y otros tantos en estudio vende "Humo" y la gran Ariad, sin medicamentos, pero con mucha I+D+ i? y varios compuestos en estudio es la joya de la corona.

Cuanto menos interesante.


----------



## Mulder (27 Ago 2009)

Vaya subidita que tenemos ahora, el Stoxx no recupera los niveles acumulación de esta mañana pero el S&P si que ha recuperado los de apertura y los ha sobrepasado con ganas.

Parece que toda la bajada ha sido un gigantesco timo, llevan fuel suficiente como para pasar los máximos del día ahora mismo, aunque no tengo claro si el Stoxx les seguirá.

edito: máximos del día no, máximos anuales.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya subidita que tenemos ahora, el Stoxx no recupera los niveles acumulación de esta mañana pero el S&P si que ha recuperado los de apertura y los ha sobrepasado con ganas.
> 
> *Parece que toda la bajada ha sido un gigantesco timo*, llevan fuel suficiente como para pasar los máximos del día ahora mismo, aunque no tengo claro si el Stoxx les seguirá.
> 
> edito: máximos del día no, máximos anuales.



Tiene toda la pinta. De momento esto pica parriba :


----------



## Kujire (27 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News ....NYSE*

no es que sea un timo.... los movimientos intradiarios tienen su explicación, pero lo extraordinario es que nos hemos puesto de acuerdo TODOS para bajar en un momento ... y para subir en el momento siguiente, yo si fuera ustedes me preguntaba: por qué no estamos en un lateral bajista aburrido?.... y al contrario estamos en máximos: 

Por otro lado, cuando hablamos de ñus, cocos, gacelas,... hablamos de roles ok?, eso quiere decir: Un rol es una actitud, un papel que desempeñamos en un determinado tiempo. Cierto es que ser un coco es muy dificil, sin embargo una puede "actuar" de coco. Como pueden imaginar tod@s nos comportamos como ñús: en algún momento determinado...

.... asi que si miran alrededor de ustedes y no entienden nada de lo que está pasando, .... tengan cuidado ...pueden ser la cena de un coco


----------



## pepinox (27 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta. De momento esto pica parriba :



Comprad, comprad, hijos míos, que cuanto más engordéis más bonito será el cadaver.


----------



## Mulder (27 Ago 2009)

El Stoxx tiene una resistencia muy fuerte en 2805, no la pasará si no corregimos más de lo que se ha hecho esta tarde. El S&P tiene un nivel parecido en 1011, pero ha de hacer pull-back antes de volver a subir.

Es necesaria una corrección antes de llegar a los niveles clave que estoy esperando, 2850 en el Stoxx y 1047 en el S&P. Me puedo equivocar, pero dudo mucho que sin corrección lleguemos tan arriba.

edito: por eso hablo de timo.

edito2: ultimamente dos personas se han referido a mi en algo relacionado a GS, así que mi rol debe ser de coco


----------



## Speculo (27 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> no es que sea un timo.... los movimientos intradiarios tienen su explicación, pero lo extraordinario es que nos hemos puesto de acuerdo TODOS para bajar en un momento ... y para subir en el momento siguiente, yo si fuera ustedes me preguntaba: por qué no estamos en un lateral bajista aburrido?.... y al contrario estamos en máximos
> 
> Por otro lado, cuando hablamos de ñus, cocos, gacelas,... hablamos de roles ok?, eso quiere decir: Un rol es una actitud, un papel que desempeñamos en un determinado tiempo. Cierto es que ser un coco es muy dificil, sin embargo una puede "actuar" de coco. Como pueden imaginar tod@s nos comportamos como ñús en algún momento determinado...
> 
> .... asi que si miran alrededor de ustedes y no entienden nada de lo que está pasando, .... tengan cuidado ...pueden ser la cena de un coco



Ahora sí que lo has terminado de arreglar... ::


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Ago 2009)

Bueno, bueno .... mientras que mis MBI suban un 18%... que se llamen como quieran jaja . Ufff que alegría... 

Un saludo

O__O xd me parece que voy a ir colocando la orden de venta en 7$


----------



## carvil (27 Ago 2009)

Buenas noches 

A mi estos dias me encantan  hemos ido de soporte a resistencia (Perforada) de manual, así da gusto 


Salu2


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2009)

pepinox dijo:


> Comprad, comprad, hijos míos, que cuanto más engordéis más bonito será el cadaver.



Te garantizo que no será el mío 

Cuando pique pabajo, le voy a soltar unos cortos con una alegría inmensa. Todavía no es el momento


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es necesaria una corrección antes de llegar a los niveles clave que estoy esperando, 2850 en el Stoxx y 1047 en el S&P. Me puedo equivocar, pero dudo mucho que sin corrección lleguemos tan arriba.



Pues yo creo que nos vamos p'arriba, creo que mañana tocan nuevos máximos...

Saludos...

Por cierto, el volumen de ARIAD hoy muy bajo por ahora, no...?


----------



## tonuel (27 Ago 2009)

Mañana viernes de ceniza... y el lunes...


Saludos


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues yo creo que nos vamos p'arriba, creo que mañana tocan nuevos máximos...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Por cierto, el volumen de ARIAD hoy muy bajo por ahora, no...?



Volumen más o menos el 50% de la media de los últimos 3 meses. De momento y mientras no baje el precio, no problem.

Esta acción va a arreones y como dice DP, lo difícil va a ser vender bien (viendo las velas que se gasta cuando se dispara) :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Ago 2009)

Los datos de mañana:

* A las 10:30 horas, Gran Bretaña divulga cifras del Producto Interior Bruto (PIB) del segundo trimestre.
* A las 11:00 horas, se publica el índice de sentimiento económico de la zona euro de agosto, elaborado a partir de una encuesta entre inversores europeos.
** A las 14:30 horas, Estados Unidos informa sobre los ingresos personales y el consumo real correspondientes al mes de julio.
* A las 15:55 horas, la Universidad de Michigan anuncia cifras finales de su índice de confianza del consumidor estadounidense relativas a agosto.*

Saludos...

Edito: En los próximos días necesitamos 2 noticiones, uno que nos lleve a máximos 1040-1050 (puede ser mañana), y luego el último que nos pegue el acelerón final hasta sobrepasar los 1100 (podría ser la cumbre del G-20), hay que buscarlo, ese día, comenzará el guano de verdad...


----------



## luisfernando (27 Ago 2009)

DOOWWNN DOLAR EN SEGUNDOS!!!! alguna noticia referente al porqué??

-0,9!!!

Muerte del Dolar está Cerca.


----------



## carvil (27 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues yo creo que nos vamos p'arriba, creo que mañana tocan nuevos máximos...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Por cierto, el volumen de ARIAD hoy muy bajo por ahora, no...?




Ese tipo de valores se suelen mover más en el Afh 


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (27 Ago 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> DOOWWNN DOLAR EN SEGUNDOS!!!! alguna noticia referente al porqué??
> 
> -0,9!!!
> 
> Muerte del Dolar está Cerca.




Joder... pues como caiga mucho más voy a comprar todo por internet a USA... aún amochando en la aduana y el transporte te sale bastante más barato... :o


Yo como buen patriota y tal... consumiendo productos españoles... 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Ago 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Ese tipo de valores se suelen mover más en el Afh
> 
> Salu2



Las acciones del AH se suman en el volumen que aparece al día siguiente, o son solo de la "sesión"? La verdad es que viendo la tendencia en el volumen, está próximo un subidón... Dios me oiga! 

Saludos....


----------



## carvil (27 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Las acciones del AH se suman en el volumen que aparece al día siguiente, o son solo de la "sesión"? La verdad es que viendo la tendencia en el volumen, está próximo un subidón... Dios me oiga!
> 
> Saludos....



Se suma a la sesión, este tipo de valores suele tener cuidador. No te fies mucho del AT, funcionan más por fundamentales.

Su maximo fue 48.50$ y el minimo 0.50$

Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Ago 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Se suma a la sesión, este tipo de valores suele tener cuidador. No te fies mucho del AT, funcionan más por fundamentales.
> 
> Salu2



Pero si tú me has dicho una buena entrada y una resistencia... 

Gracias, un saludo...

PD: Mañana comienzo yo las vacaciones!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ago 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> yo llevo algunas AIG desde hace una semana y van de lo lindo



Felicidades,eligiendo acciones es usted listo como un roboc!


----------



## carvil (27 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero si tú me has dicho una buena entrada y una resistencia...
> 
> Gracias, un saludo...
> 
> PD: Mañana comienzo yo las vacaciones!



Por AT eso seria lo recomendable (tiene otra resistencia en 2.60 pero no tan fuerte). Pero en lo importante solo se ciñen a los fundamentales. Y se distingue de una farmaceutica ejpañola en que hay muchisima más información y más transparente, pero no de deja de ser un valor muy especulativo y de alto riesgo.

Que pases unas buenisimas vacaciones . A mi me quedan todavia 2 semanas 

Salu2


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Joder... pues como caiga mucho más voy a comprar todo por internet a USA... aún amochando en la aduana y el transporte te sale bastante más barato... :o
> 
> 
> Yo como buen patriota y tal... consumiendo productos españoles...
> ...



Yo compro productos USA continuamente,lo que no me deja de sorprender que muchos son de fabricación Europea ( UK,Suecia...) y salen mucho mas baratos alli,y eso que comparo precios con el importador oficial de España... o se lo venden a los yankis todo muy barato o aqui le meten unos porcentajes de escandalo...


Para no pagar aduanas puedes hacer lo siguiente:
-Decirle que te ponga la factura muy por debajo del precio pagado.
-(Esto ya es de muy lonchafinista) Que te lo ponga como si fuera un regalo,que se vea en la caja una felicitacion escrita a rotulador....
-Que te lo lleven a otro pais de Europa sin aduanas,a veces se lo mando a amigos mios marines que estan en Alemania y ellos me lo mandan aki por correos.

Lo proximo que me quiero traer son coches y motos de carreras,como estan sin matricular es relativamente facil,si lo quieres matricular aqui te pueden crujir vivo.

PD: Como se ponga Euro vs Dollar a 1,5 se va a cagar la perra jajajajaj


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues yo creo que nos vamos p'arriba, creo que mañana tocan nuevos máximos...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Por cierto, el volumen de ARIAD hoy muy bajo por ahora, no...?



Yo también lo creo.Es el primer día que me he atrevido a dejar una posi abierta en Ibex antes de irme a currar.
Y que DJI haya hecho un pullback en el soporte de 9500 habrá producido mucho intercambio de cromos.Y las últimas soperas también han ayudado.
Creo que romperemos por arriba el lateral de las últimas 4 sesiones en vertical.
Eso sí ,me han dado 60 puntos en el ohete,pero la perspectiva no es mala.
Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo compro productos USA continuamente,lo que no me deja de sorprender que muchos son de fabricación Europea ( UK,Suecia...) y salen mucho mas baratos alli,y eso que comparo precios con el importador oficial de España... o se lo venden a los yankis todo muy barato o aqui le meten unos porcentajes de escandalo...
> 
> 
> Para no pagar aduanas puedes hacer lo siguiente:
> ...




Mi padre con unos amigos se quieren pillar unas Golwings o como se escriba  en los Usa, un amigo de ellos las compra en la fabrica y se la mandan en palets en un container y sale un pico más baratas... aquí no recuerdo que es lo que tenían que hacer... pero aún así merece la pena.

Lo jodido del coche será ya el precio de traerlo... 

Un saludo

A esas motos había que hacerles un proyecto... pero conocen a gente que ya los tiene echo o no se que historia


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mi padre con unos amigos se quieren pillar unas Golwings o como se escriba  en los Usa, un amigo de ellos las compra en la fabrica y se la mandan en palets en un container y sale un pico más baratas... aquí no recuerdo que es lo que tenían que hacer... pero aún así merece la pena.
> 
> Lo jodido del coche será ya el precio de traerlo...
> 
> ...



Las motos en USA estan tiradas,yo en principio queria traerme una Yamaha R1 para circuito sin matricular,donde creo que te la meten es en la matriculacion que hay que pagar un impuesto especial de matriculacion y el coñazo de sacar la ficha tecnica.
Pero como baje mas el dolar me voy a traer hasta la comida del perro


----------



## Different (28 Ago 2009)

¿Alguna web para comprar en usa que sea barata y de calidad?


----------



## Stuyvesant (28 Ago 2009)

A algunos la cercanía del 11.400 os produce un efecto muy rago...


----------



## tonuel (28 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Pero como baje mas el dolar me voy a traer hasta la comida del perro



Antipatriota... 


Saludos


----------



## until (28 Ago 2009)

Buenos Dias!

El Nikkei sube un 0,57% hasta los 10.534 puntos

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (28 Ago 2009)

Entren señoreh... entren... 


que no saben lo que les espera... 



Será un lunes... :


----------



## Mulder (28 Ago 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy seguimos con el lateral, no hay forma de que rompamos por ningún lado, ya hasta paso de hacer análisis, hasta que no rompa por algún lado es mejor estar fuera mirando.

El dinero se mantiene muy estable, aunque en diario marcaba entradas de dinero al final de la sesión de ayer.


----------



## chameleon (28 Ago 2009)

he comprado unas zeltias a 3,36
a ver que hacen


----------



## tonuel (28 Ago 2009)

Si bueno... mientras tanto a mi dilatándome el esfinter trasero...

pero mantengo la fe... :



Por cierto Mulder...

Algún comentario sobre la diferencia de casi 1900 puntacos entre el chulibex y el down... :


Saludos :o


----------



## Mulder (28 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Por cierto Mulder...
> 
> Algún comentario sobre la diferencia de casi 1900 puntacos entre el chulibex y el down... :



El otro día puse un cuadro de como estaban las bolsas internacionales con diferenciales muchísimo más altos que los del Ibex ¿que más quieres?

En el futuro podríamos tener una diferencia de 5000 puntos y seguir igual, da lo mismo esa diferencia, es totalmente irrelevante.

Sigue analizando con respecto a eso y obtendrás una bonita bandera imperial del tamaño de un campo de futbol.


----------



## tonuel (28 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El otro día puse un cuadro de como estaban las bolsas internacionales con diferenciales muchísimo más altos que los del Ibex ¿que más quieres?
> 
> En el futuro podríamos tener una diferencia de 5000 puntos y seguir igual, da lo mismo esa diferencia, es totalmente irrelevante.
> 
> Sigue analizando con respecto a eso y obtendrás una bonita bandera imperial del tamaño de un campo de futbol.



El cuadro ese no indicaba nada..., sólo que la única bolsa seria es la americana... :o


Por cierto...

Es el momento de los cortos... entre ahora y el lunes vamos a corregir... :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Ago 2009)

Buenos días ^___^!

Pues una corrección sería lo normal y sano para el mercado, de echo el ratio Bull/bear está disparado:







Lo que me escama es como todos están pendientes de la consecución de dojis a principio de Junio y a lo que vino después... ¿se repetirá la historia?.

Un saludo


----------



## Speculo (28 Ago 2009)

Pues yo creo que aún queda un trecho importante que recorrer hacia arriba y que no vamos a ver correcciones de ningún tipo en varias semanas.
Los indicadores de sentimiento están altísimos sí, pero eso lo único que indica es que estamos en el tramo final de una tendencia, no en el final en sí. 
Por otra parte, los valores chicharrones están tomando ya el relevo de los grandes. Ayer Solaria, hoy Renta Corporación, NHH, alguna inmobiliaria medio en quiebra... El dinero más especulativo ya ve agotamiento en los valores directrices y se los venden a los carniceros, pescaderos y panaderos del barrio, que van a proporcionar gasolina para una semana o dos. Después los chicharros ya no subirán tanto, las gacelas ya no tendrán más que invertir y el dinero se irá con la música a otra parte, quedándose empapelados los de siempre durante meses.


----------



## Mulder (28 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El cuadro ese no indicaba nada..., sólo que la única bolsa seria es la americana... :o
> 
> Por cierto...
> 
> Es el momento de los cortos... entre ahora y el lunes vamos a corregir... :



Sigue basándote en lo que tu aprecias subjetivamente como barato/caro y seguirás viendo banderas del imperio sin parar.

Que te sea leve.

pd: tu no tienes que morirte nunca, tu siempre enfermo


----------



## tonuel (28 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Sigue basándote en lo que tu aprecias subjetivamente como barato/caro y seguirás viendo banderas del imperio sin parar.



Hoy me están dando a base de bien... :o


Saludos :o


----------



## pyn (28 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoy me están dando a base de bien... :o
> 
> 
> Saludos :o



¿Aún sigues con la Cintras tonuel?


----------



## tonuel (28 Ago 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Aún sigues con la Cintras tonuel?




Si... ahora ya... esperaremos al lunes a ver que pasa... :o



Saludos


----------



## carvil (28 Ago 2009)

Buenos mediodias 

Datos USA

- A las 14.30 Ingresos y gastos personales de Julio

- A las 14.55 Indice de confianza del consumidor de la Universidad de Michigan

Anterior- 63.2 Consenso- 64 Rango de consenso 63-66



Salu2


----------



## tonuel (28 Ago 2009)

Así lo tengo chavales... :o









A las cintras les he puesto un bonito stop loss en los 6,42€... espero que no lleguen... xD... 


Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Así lo tengo chavales... :o



Y a mi que me parece que te empieza a gustar, y que lo tuyo ya es puro vicio...


----------



## Catacrack (28 Ago 2009)

Alguien sabe el porque de las subidas de AIG y CITI ?
Estan imparables y no encuentran techo. El dia que corrigan tendrian que recortar un 50%.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Ago 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Que pases unas buenisimas vacaciones . A mi me quedan todavia 2 semanas
> 
> Salu2



Gracias! vivo en unas constantes vacaciones... soy funcionario! 

Ahora en serio, trabajo 67 días al año... no puedo quejarme... 

Saludos...

PD: Aria en el PreMarket a 2.24$, Aria rules!
PD2: Tonuel la primera regla es poner stop, la segunda no tocarlo... y te lo digo por experiencia propia y 3 ceros negativos lo avalan....


----------



## carvil (28 Ago 2009)

*Los gastos personales en EEUU aumentan un 0,2%*

El dto de ingresos y gastos personales de Estados Unidos Unidos, correspondiente al mes de julio, no ha deparado cambio alguno en el apartado de ingresos (frente al aumento del 0,2% esperado por los analistas), y ha reflejado un incremento del 0,2% en los gastos (en línea con lo previsto). La tasa de ahorro se reduce al 4,2%. 


Salu2


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gracias! vivo en unas constantes vacaciones... soy funcionario!
> 
> Ahora en serio, trabajo 67 días al año... no puedo quejarme...



Pues que no se enteren de esto en el resto del foro... te perseguirán implacablemente para acabar contigo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Ago 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Alguien sabe el porque de las subidas de AIG y CITI ?
> Estan imparables y no encuentran techo. El dia que corrigan tendrian que recortar un 50%.



Treasury Document Called AIG Investment ?Highly Speculative? - Bloomberg.com

Saludos...


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD2: Tonuel la primera regla es poner stop, la segunda no tocarlo... y te lo digo por experiencia propia y 3 ceros negativos lo avalan....



Ese consejo ahorra mucho dinero ...


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2009)

Mi olfato de especulata cutre me dice que hoy va a ser un día grande para ARIA


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues que no se enteren de esto en el resto del foro... te perseguirán implacablemente para acabar contigo.



Je,je creo que a este hilo solo entramos los 15-20 frikis... al resto les da pavor este hilo... 

Por cierto, no te casabas pronto...? Sigues adelante...? Te lo has pensado bien...? (Es broma!, lo digo por la rabia que nos tiene tu contrario... )

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Ese consejo ahorra mucho dinero ...



Ojalá me lo hubiera aplicado...  Consejos vendo que para mí no tengo... :o

Saludos...

Yo también huelo beneficios en ARIA, mientras no se meta Tonuel o Apolo, tendremos plusvalías!!!!! 

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ago 2009)

Vendidas las Ferrovial a 25,88!!!!

A ver si sube ACS y las largo hoy


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Je,je creo que a este hilo solo entramos los 15-20 frikis... al resto les da pavor este hilo...
> 
> Por cierto, no te casabas pronto...? Sigues adelante...? Te lo has pensado bien...? (Es broma!, lo digo por la rabia que nos tiene tu contrario... )
> 
> Saludos...




Pues si que somos un poco frikis, si. 
Si, me caso en septiembre, sigue todo adelante y en marcha. A ver si puedo vender las Accionas con plusvalías, o me veo dandoles a los invitados mortadela en lonchas finas para comer, je je je.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ago 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Alguien sabe el porque de las subidas de AIG y CITI ?
> Estan imparables y no encuentran techo. El dia que corrigan tendrian que recortar un 50%.



Noooo, dejalas asi

Tan bonitas


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vendidas las Ferrovial a 25,88!!!!
> 
> A ver si sube ACS y las largo hoy



¿sigues con las Grifols y las VW?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Ago 2009)

Tenemos un doble techo precioso en el S&P, un poco más arriba y vendrá una bonita caidita, a ver si te sales en la onda4 pequeño padawan! Será la última oportunidad... antes de octubre, claro!

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ojalá me lo hubiera aplicado...  Consejos vendo que para mí no tengo... :o
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



ARIA tiene muy buena pinta, tarde o temprano va a pegar el pelotazo

por cierto , ¿alguien ha mirado Ambac?
Ambac Financial Group, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues si que somos un poco frikis, si.
> Si, me caso en septiembre, sigue todo adelante y en marcha. A ver si puedo vender las Accionas con plusvalías, o me veo dandoles a los invitados mortadela en lonchas finas para comer, je je je.



Enhorabuena!  Has pensado en plan friki regalar una acción de ANA por invitado...? 

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ago 2009)

LCASC, no me había fijado, has vuelto a cambiar de avatar...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> LCASC, no me había fijado, has vuelto a cambiar de avatar...



Es que Wataru_ me llamó greñas... : y él lleva un oso amoroso! manda huevos!... por cierto me molan las caritas que pone, tipo O___O me hacen gracia... 

Saludos...

PD: Además tiene más pinta de burbuja.info...
PD2: En el PM del S&P hemos hecho nuevo record diario, semanal, mensual y anual...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> LCASC, no me había fijado, has vuelto a cambiar de avatar...



No soy muy proclive al cambio, algunas veces no los reconozco


----------



## Mulder (28 Ago 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Esto ya no tiene vuelta atrás nos vamos al 2850 y 1047 en el S&P, están tan cerca esos niveles que ya estoy pensando en cortos.

Pero hasta el rabo todo es toro.


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tenemos un doble techo precioso en el S&P, un poco más arriba y vendrá una bonita caidita, a ver si te sales en la onda4 pequeño padawan! Será la última oportunidad... antes de octubre, claro!
> 
> Saludos...



Creo que el mini Euro Stoxx va a seguir tirando hacia arriba para el pró´ximo martes incluido, llegando a los 2900. El martes es día de inicio de mes y se suele cumplir la magia del primer día.

Cuidado con poner cortos hasta que esté muy claro. Se dedican a machacar las posiciones cortas. :


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Esto ya no tiene vuelta atrás nos vamos al 2850 y 1047 en el S&P, están tan cerca esos niveles que ya estoy pensando en cortos.
> 
> Pero hasta el rabo todo es toro.



¿Cómo te sale ese nivel de 2850?, ¿fibo?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Creo que el mini Euro Stoxx va a seguir tirando hacia arriba para el pró´ximo martes incluido, llegando a los 2900. El martes es día de inicio de mes y se suele cumplir la magia del primer día.
> 
> Cuidado con poner cortos hasta que esté muy claro. Se dedican a machacar las posiciones cortas. :



Yo soy más de 2840, el fibo38,2% en el S&P costó de pasar, supongo que en el Stoxx pasará algo parecido...

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Ago 2009)

LCASC... yo también te quiero jajaja. Y ojo que se nos une a la fiesta el Golosón de Tonuel...

Pecata... ¿Qué es eso de casarte y darles de comer a los invitados? No, no... xD al chino y que cada uno pague lo suyo... 

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (28 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y a mi que me parece que te empieza a gustar, y que lo tuyo ya es puro vicio...




Estando largo me entran sudores continuamente... que le vamos a hacer... :o




las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD2: Tonuel la primera regla es poner stop, la segunda no tocarlo... y te lo digo por experiencia propia y 3 ceros negativos lo avalan....




Ya lo se..., acabo de terminar el primer libro de don Antonio... el muy jodio trata el tema de los stops en el último capítulo... será cabrón... 




las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo también huelo beneficios en ARIA, mientras no se meta Tonuel o Apolo, tendremos plusvalías!!!!!




Si me metiera seria corto... no se preocupe... 




las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tenemos un doble techo precioso en el S&P, un poco más arriba y vendrá una bonita caidita, a ver si te sales en la onda4 pequeño padawan! Será la última oportunidad... antes de octubre, claro!




El stop en 6,42€ ya no se toca... si recupero algo bien... y si no también... otra imperial pa la saca... 




Wataru_ dijo:


> LCASC... yo también te quiero jajaja. Y ojo que se nos une a la fiesta el Golosón de Tonuel...




A mi también me suelen tirar los trastos... y de uno y otro bando... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (28 Ago 2009)

bertok dijo:


> ¿Cómo te sale ese nivel de 2850?, ¿fibo?



Es un fibo si, pero no lo saco siguiendo al precio sino usando un MACD de volumen, cada 'hachazo' del MACD sirve para establecer una línea desde el último, con esas líneas hago un fibo y calculo hasta donde llegaremos más o menos.

En el Stoxx ese nivel fibo era el 2797, pero el S&P lo tiene en 1047 y he calculado más o menos ese lugar en el Stoxx. Además tengo un ciclo diario que también me señala ese nivel, 2854 para ser exactos.

Aunque otros ciclos diarios me señalan ahora el 2918...vaya, eso era para hoy, no se si vamos a llegar, pero se habrá quedado cerca.


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Ago 2009)

Acabo de largar el resto del paquete que me quedaba de MBI a 6.75... tendría que haberlas soltado un poco más arriba... ya veremos si me como el Owed luego, pero de haber visto el 4.98 a casi 7 ...

Un saludo

Solo me quedan en cartera las Mesa, pero estas les doy un plazo temporal amplio.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿sigues con las Grifols y las VW?




Si,las Grifols subiran cuando esto se venga abajo,al menos eso creo... las VW me acojonan mas,llevan 3 dias bajando,tienen un soporte en 136 que parece que aguanta de momento las embestidas...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ago 2009)

Lo de AIG y CITI no es normal ,... pero ya tengo más de un 60% de rentabilidad en las acciones de la aseguradora!!

Eso si, el botón del stop lo tengo más a mano que nunca


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Ago 2009)

Yo estoy ahora mismo siguiendo acciones... pero leches esto no corrige ni a tiros... y así no juego .

RF --> Siguiéndola... pero la quiero a 5.60 u así. Insiders compradores, buen porcentaje institucional.

Pero a estos precios yo ahora mismo no tengo lo que hay que tener para entrar ahora mismo (mucho dinero jaja).

Un saludo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ago 2009)

El chulibex no dejara nunca de sorprenderme....casi 2000 puntos de diferencia con el dow y le metemos un buen chorizo al nikkei,estamos en champions league


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Ago 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El chulibex no dejara nunca de sorprenderme....casi 2000 puntos de diferencia con el dow y le metemos un buen chorizo al nikkei,estamos en champions league



Hannibal... como ya se ha repetido mil veces, el ibex son 5-6 empresas que son el 85%, las demás son la comparsa. Y la verdad es que esas empresas están haciendo la base para que en unos años sean grandes de verdad.

Por mi todo Ok  pero yo no entro más en el ibex... (por ahora).


----------



## Mulder (28 Ago 2009)

El dinero me está indicando ahora mismo que llegaremos al 2770 más o menos y curiosamente ese es el lugar donde está hoy el gap del contado.

edito: no creo que lleguemos ahí pero es una posibilidad


----------



## tonuel (28 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El dinero me está indicando ahora mismo que llegaremos al 2770 más o menos y curiosamente ese es el lugar donde está hoy el gap del contado.
> 
> edito: no creo que lleguemos ahí pero es una posibilidad



Mulder... haz algo... piensa en mis nietos... 






Saludos


----------



## Mulder (28 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... haz algo... piensa en mis nietos...



Vaya, eres el primer abuelete que conozco que se pone corto, si eso son cosas modernas, solo para jovenzuelos imberbes como yo 

Ud. lo que tiene que hacer es ponerse largo.


----------



## tonuel (28 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ud. lo que tiene que hacer es ponerse largo.




Eso no lo verán sus ojos... :



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (28 Ago 2009)

En el Stoxx el dinero sigue apuntando a los niveles del gap de contado, pero en el S&P el dinero apunta hacia el 1023-20, que en el Stoxx corresponde al 2787.

No sería extraño ver un giro en esos niveles porque no se está cayendo con mucha convicción.

edito: parece que a las ARIA ahora les ha dado por seguir a los índices, aunque a su manera.


----------



## tonuel (28 Ago 2009)

Las que se van a pique son mis cintras... 



Saludos


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2009)

Sesión insufrible. Cae sin fuerza, están preparando la vuelta al alza.


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Ago 2009)

O una buena caída... ya nos han mostrado mucha veces el As de la recuperación. Quizás toque ... bajar ¿porqué no?.

Un saludo


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2009)

Creo que lo hubiesen bajado con más fuerza, teniendo en cuenta el subidón que lleva.

Necesitan más gacelillas por arriba a lo que pasar los papelitos. Creo que falta un arreón para arriba hasta el próximo martes incluido.


----------



## Kujire (28 Ago 2009)

Holaaaaaa

unas cosillas:



> -Dell presenta resultados mejor de lo esperado
> 
> -Intel más de lo mismo....
> 
> ...



...y lo más importante 

*HOY ES VIERNES!!!*​


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Ago 2009)

Hola Kuji :***

Te cuento... yo no cambio mi Mac por Nada, es una delicia tener un sistema operativo tan robusto. Ahora mismo estoy usando un Ibook que compre hace 4 años (mi blanquito  y ni un problema... vamos 0 no lo he tocado aún y ni antivirus ni poyxx en vinagre. 

Como comprenderás... de Apple no me mueven ni con palanca ^___^!

¿Y ahora tu Bruto, hijo mío? ¿Te pones alcista?.

Es cierto que estando arriba del 1020 los nuevos máximos están al alcance de la mano... pero jó, yo quiero un poco de guano... (Ayer también lo decía y aún no había vendido ).

Thx por lo de MBI y lo peor es que estoy pensando entrar de nuevo cuando corrija sobre 5.80... la resistencia de 6.95 se le ha atragantado...

Un saludo

Este vídeo viene al caso:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX9Bi6_XQNU

Emm... tengo excusa... yo, en el youtube.... universalgroup... y estaban buenas... jaja


----------



## Mulder (28 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Holaaaaaa
> 
> unas cosillas:
> 
> ...



Vaya pedazo de bolsistas raros que somos, al menos ya somos 2 usando Linux y varios Mac, aunque sean iphone's.

¿Algún otro linuxero intrépido?


----------



## tonuel (28 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya pedazo de bolsistas raros que somos, al menos ya somos 2 usando Linux y varios Mac, aunque sean iphone's.
> 
> ¿Algún otro linuxero intrépido?




Cualquiera que tenga que utilizar un software especializado para trabajar... NO usa linux... :


Por cierto...

El lunes seria un magnífico dia para irnos al guano... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (28 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Cualquiera que tenga que utilizar un software especializado para trabajar... NO usa linux... :



Yo he visto muchas aplicaciones específicas corriendo en Linux, lo cual no me extraña porque la patata de win es infumable.



> Por cierto...
> 
> El lunes seria un magnífico dia para irnos al guano...



Si, como todos los demás días, pero eso es como decir que el día que nos vamos de picnic sería un magnifico día para que saliera el sol, wishful thinking.


----------



## tonuel (28 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, como todos los demás días, pero eso como decir que el día que nos vamos de picnic sería un magnifico día para que saliera el sol, wishful thinking.




De ilusión también se vive sabe usted... 


Saludos


----------



## Kujire (28 Ago 2009)

Los chicos del NASDAQ runnean LINUX, ...hay mucha más gente de la que piensan que usa Linux (en sus diferentes distros para trabajar), sobre todo por rendimiento y fiabilidad, si tienes un buen equipo de personas puedes hacer lo que quieras.


----------



## Mulder (28 Ago 2009)

El objetivo de 2831 de mi ciclo se cumplió antes de las 18:00, cuando se llegó al máximo el anticiclo marcaba 2796, también conseguido, aunque poco después de las 18:00, no está mal como herramienta.

Ahora tenemos un nuevo ciclo que vence a las 22:00 del lunes con los siguientes objetivos:

2759 por abajo
2834 por arriba

Pienso que se cumplirá el de arriba aunque ahora estemos bajando, de momento son provisionales, a las 19:00 revisaré y ya serán oficiales.

edito: niveles confirmados.


----------



## Kujire (28 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News ... Senado*

Como me supongo que saben, el sen. Ted Kennedy falleció esta semana, mañana se celebrará su funeral en el cem. de Arlington, donde descansará junto a sus hermanos John y Bobby. Ahora mismo se habla sobre quién le sucederá, la "familia" demócrata tiene pensado dejárselo en herencia a otro Kennedy, en caso de negativa ... el cargo podría ser para un tal Dukakis: se acuerdan?


----------



## pyn (28 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Los chicos del NASDAQ runnean LINUX, ...hay mucha más gente de la que piensan que usa Linux (en sus diferentes distros para trabajar), sobre todo por rendimiento y fiabilidad, si tienes un buen equipo de personas puedes hacer lo que quieras.



Lo raro sería que usasen windows...

Yo trabajo/uso bajo ubuntu.


----------



## carvil (28 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes 

Yo tambien soy de Linux, empecé con Ubuntu y ahora estoy con Debian

Parece que tendremos otro Doji


Salu2


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ago 2009)

Hola, buenas, me llamo pecata minuta y uso windows...
¿es malo, doctor?


----------



## carvil (28 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola, buenas, me llamo pecata minuta y uso windows...
> ¿es malo, doctor?




No debría ser malo, si pagas la licencia de Windows, la licencia del antivirus....
Pero por que pagar por algo que lo puedes tener gratis? 

Linux es gratuito 


Salu2

El volumen por ahora es pauperrimo en el E-mini


----------



## Efren (28 Ago 2009)

Otro con un imac y muy contento, lo único que echo en falta algunas cosas de windows como la facilidad para encontrar programas, pero por lo demás no tengo ganas de volver a ser cliente de microsoft, aunque la verdad que nunca compré ningún programa


----------



## aksarben (28 Ago 2009)

Yo es que uso todos ellos, cosas del trabajo .

Sigo de vacas, aunque os leo a ratos. Ganas tengo de volver a currar, que hoy casi me lesiono dándole a las pelotitas de las narices...


----------



## carvil (28 Ago 2009)

Bueno otro Doji en el cierre, pero este rojo 

Niveles importantes para mi son 1044 por arriba y 1004 por abajo en SP 500 futuros



Salu2 y buen fin de semana para todos


----------



## Kujire (28 Ago 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

..y así quedaron los índices

Dow 9,544.20 -36.43 (-0.38%)
S&P 1,028.93 -2.05 (-0.20%)
Nasdaq 2,028.77 +1.04 (0.05%)

Bueno, pues me voy de finde

os deseo un buen finde para tod@s!!


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ago 2009)

Aviso a navegantes ibex

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...antander-saquen-sus-propias-conclusiones.html


----------



## Sleepwalk (29 Ago 2009)

*El que diga que el mercado bajista ha finalizado, no está mirando los datos*

Sábado, 29 de Agosto del 2009 - 01:13 (CET) 
Graham Summers, estratega jefe de OmniSans Research 

Muchos de los analistas han empezado a afirmar que estamos en una nueva tendencia alcista de ciclo en el mercado de acciones, y que cualquiera que apueste por otro colapso es un idiota.

Estas afirmanaciones no son sólo erróneas, sino que son completamente engañosas: bombo absurdo de fuentes intererasadas, cuyos puestos de trabajo e ingresos se derivan principalmente de las personas que permanecen alcistas.

La mayoría de las veces, son los mismos que afirmaron que el caso Bear Stearn marcó el final de la crisis financiera, y que la FED bombearía dinero para volvernos a situar en un mercado alcista. 

La razón de que esto es totalmente erróneo es porque ¡esta recesión no es provocada por un exceso de inventarios!, que es el tipo de contracción económica que hemos vivido desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Esta recesión es un colapso deflacionista de la deuda, una ruptura a la burbuja de crédito que se ha creado durante 30 años, y que ha perjudicado los ingresos reales, los niveles de vida, y la estabilidad financiera. 

Comparar esta recesión con cualquier otra desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, es como comparar manzanas con naranjas. Una burbuja de deuda no se puede desinflar con más deuda, eso lo sabría hasta un chico de segundo grado.

Durante 30 años, nuestra economía creció hipotecando el futuro. El crecimiento económico se financió en gran parte por el uso de crédito. En términos simples, la economía creció en base a un imaginario, no a la demanda real. Burbuja de crédito que empujó las ventas y beneficios de las empresas, durante las décadas de los 70, 80 y 90. Las tasas de crecimiento del gasto consumidor fueron el doble de lo aconsejable y de lo que sería sano económicamente.

Esto condujo a la mayor burbuja de deuda de la historia (49 billones de dólares en el sector privado y 50 billones de dólares en el sector público). Una burbuja crediticia puede continuar hasta que ya no tienes dinero para pagarla. Eso sucedió en el sector privado en 2007. El sector público sigue aumentando su deuda, creando una burbuja aún mayor y con peores consecuencias.

Como todo el mundo sabe, sólo hay dos formas de tratar el problema de la deuda:
- O pagarla.
- O ser moroso.

Los consumidores de EEUU han empezado a utilizar ambas. 

Desde Febrero a Mayo de este año, se han pagado 45.000 millones de dólares de deuda de tarjetas de crédito, y el crédito al consumo se ha reducido en unos 3.300 millones de dólares. 

El máximo de la deuda del consumidor fue de 2,57 billones dólares (los otros 46 billones son empresariales). Así que hemos pagado 50.000 millones de dólares de esa totalidad, lo que significa, que aún queda el 98% de la deuda sin pagar, o pendiente de convertirse en impagada.

Aún queda un largo, largo camino por recorrer, antes que la actual crisis financiera finalice. Cualquiera que diga que el mercado bajista ha finalizado, es que no está mirando los datos, o basa esa afirmación en "intuiciones". 

Este rally está cerca de finalizar, cualquiera que haya comprado acciones va a sufrir fuertes pérdidas.

- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## Deudor (29 Ago 2009)

Esto es infumable ya.
El STOXX50 2.800
El IBEX 11.400
Cárpatos parece Dinio, todo el día diciendo .... 'estoy confundido'...
Bernanke que quita las inyeccciones
Tonuel ya no tiene su firma de ...' me puse corto en los 9.000 con dos cojones....'
Hemos subido un 50 % en 6 meses y sólo bajado un 30 % desde máximos de 2007.
¿Tanto para eso? 
¿He estado comprando latas de atún para bajar un 30 % en bolsa?

Ya falta sólo una semana para meterme corto con los ahorros de mis hijos.


----------



## Mulder (29 Ago 2009)

A los buenos días!

Creo que el lunes tocará bajar un poco o hacer lateral, el martes es día 1 y deberíamos subir fuerte hasta los últimos objetivos que faltan, el resto de la semana la veo muy bajista, será momento de empezar a meterse corto a conciencia.

El resto del mes debería ser alcista, tal y como ha sucedido hasta ahora. El S&P ahora mismo está mostrando mucha debilidad, más que el Stoxx que hizo máximos aun este viernes pasado.

El dinero bajó este viernes a mínimos y aun no hemos llegado a los niveles que marca, pero un posible gap a la baja el lunes podría dejarnos cerca.

Así es como yo lo veo en este momento.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2009)

Llega el momento de Tonuel 

También creo que a partir del miércoles llega GUANO aunque cuidadín porque la inercia alcista sigue siendo enorme y va ver vueltas violentas al alza. Se prevee un trading intradia bastante complejo hasta que las bajadas se empiecen a consolidar :


----------



## chollero (29 Ago 2009)

una firma británica acusa a españa de tener "la madre de todas las burbujas inmobiliarias" — idealista news


cuando van a empezar los bancos y las constructoras a descontar la devaluacion de sus activos inmobiliarios en sus cuentas?


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2009)

chollero dijo:


> una firma británica acusa a españa de tener "la madre de todas las burbujas inmobiliarias" — idealista news
> 
> 
> cuando van a empezar los bancos y las constructoras a descontar la devaluacion de sus activos inmobiliarios en sus cuentas?



Nunca, es lo que les ha hehco mantener el tinglado en pie hasta ahora :


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Ago 2009)

Bueno, se acaba agosto, las vacaciones y toca votar en la encuesta de sentimiento de mercado para septiembre, se utiliza como referencia el cierre del Ibex del viernes y se puede votar hasta que abra el Ibex el martes.

La encuesta del mes de agosto se decide con el cierre del lunes, salvo lunes negro volverán a ganar los alcistas:

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de septiembre:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.442,70 + 3% = 11.785,98)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.442,70 - 3% = 11.099,42)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 11.785,98 y 11.099,42)


----------



## chollero (29 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Bueno, se acaba agosto, las vacaciones y toca votar en la encuesta de sentimiento de mercado para septiembre, se utiliza como referencia el cierre del Ibex del viernes y se puede votar hasta que abra el Ibex el martes.
> 
> La encuesta del mes de agosto se decide con el cierre del lunes, salvo lunes negro volverán a ganar los alcistas:
> 
> ...



Chollero---------------------- A


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2009)

chollero dijo:


> Chollero---------------------- A



Chollero---------------------- A
Bertok ---------------------- B

Creo que estamos rondando los máximos anuales. Queda un pequeño tirón al alza (no mayor de 2900 - 2950). 

Hagán apuestas ...


----------



## Mulder (29 Ago 2009)

Acabo de probar un nuevo sistema de timing que desmiente totalmente lo que he dicho esta mañana, la semana que viene será muy alcista, aquí está el calendario que no espero que se cumpla a la perfección ni al dedillo pero si en sus líneas maestras:

29 ago - 7 sep. -> UP
7 sep. - 9 sep. -> DOWN
9 sep. - 16 sep -> UP
16 sep.- 18 sep. -> DOWN
18 sep - 25 sep. -> UP

El calendario es para el S&P, el Stoxx podría hacer cosas ligeramente diferentes, pero es muy probable que lo siga más o menos igual.

Y para la encuesta de benditaliquidez:

Mulder --------- A ------------- +1

edito: el 25 de sep. tenemos que llegar a 1138 en el S&P que se corresponde con los 3100 aproximadamente en el Stoxx.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2009)

Mulder, me va a matar a Tonuel a disgustos 

La semana que viene es crítica para el gráfico que estoy siguiendo. Cuando tenga un ratillo lo subo en un post.

Saludos


----------



## cujo (29 Ago 2009)

Entre este lunes y el martes... me deshago de TODO....
veremos, pero es que ya estoy hasta las narices.
Desde los 16000 me podreis llamar imbecil, pero yo me bajo.
Salud


----------



## until (29 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Bueno, se acaba agosto, las vacaciones y toca votar en la encuesta de sentimiento de mercado para septiembre, se utiliza como referencia el cierre del Ibex del viernes y se puede votar hasta que abra el Ibex el martes.
> 
> La encuesta del mes de agosto se decide con el cierre del lunes, salvo lunes negro volverán a ganar los alcistas:
> 
> ...



Buenas, me añado a la encuesta

Chollero--------------------- A
Bertok ---------------------- B
Mulder --------- A --------- +1
until--------------------------B


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Ago 2009)

Al ataquerrr!! Osazo con casco vikingo(de momento).

Chollero--------------------- A
Bertok ---------------------- B
Mulder --------- A --------- +1
until--------------------------B
Wbuffete-------------------- A


----------



## xavigomis (29 Ago 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Al ataquerrr!! Osazo con casco vikingo(de momento).
> 
> Chollero--------------------- A
> Bertok ---------------------- B
> ...



xavigomis ----------- B

otro q se añade...


----------



## tonuel (30 Ago 2009)

Chollero ------------------ A ------------------ +1
Bertok -------------------- B ------------------ -1
Mulder -------------------- A ------------------ +1
until ---------------------- B ------------------ -1
Wbuffete ----------------- A ------------------ +1
xavigomis ----------------- B ------------------ -1
tonuel -------------------- B ------------------ -1



Octubre está al caer gacelillas... :




Saludos :


----------



## rosonero (30 Ago 2009)

Chollero ------------------ A ------------------ +1
Bertok -------------------- B ------------------ -1
Mulder -------------------- A ------------------ +1
until ---------------------- B ------------------ -1
Wbuffete ----------------- A ------------------ +1
xavigomis ----------------- B ------------------ -1
tonuel -------------------- B ------------------ -1
*rosonero----------------- A ------------------ +1*

Pd. Descubrí los cortos en el mayor rebote anual :o


----------



## Stuyvesant (30 Ago 2009)

Lo siento, yo paso. Cuando solo me dan dos opciones a elegir en un castillo de naipes, recojo la toalla y el sombrajo, y me voy a con lo mío a donde no cubra el agua.

De lo que podéis estar seguros es que de que no van a esperar a final de septiembre ni a principios de Octubre, ni a ninguna fecha precisa. No tengo ni idea de cual será el golpe de gracia o el "trigger" que catapultara al Ibex al 7º averno, pero la situación de la bolsa actualmente es de "equilibrio alcista en precario, con amenaza de que alguien saque el tapón de la bañera cuando estén todos pringando".

En esas condiciones, prefiero las carreras de caballos. No tengo ni idea de que va a pasar con las cajas, ni de como estaremos a fin de año, pero si a Trichet o a cualquiera se le ocurra mover un dedo, esto se va a los 7000 todo seguido y sin paradas intermedias.

Falsa sensación de seguridad. La peor de todas las situaciones en un mundo en el que una operación tarda milisegundos en hacer saltar un stop y volver a rebasarlo en un sentido o en otro.

Me pongo bajista de aquí a un año, y dejo las emociones fuertes para los que están enganchados, pero asegurados.

El que no esté dispuesto a perder pasta, que no entre.

La situación actual es: "alto riesgo".


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2009)

Me estoy planteando seriamente dejar de acceder al EuroStoxx vía CFD's y hacerlo directamente vía futuros.
Mi plataforma actual IG Markets no me lo permite, por lo que voy a cambiar. Echando un ojo he visto Interdin y Renta 4 que encima me salen más baratas.
¿cual es mejor?, He visto que Interdín te proporciona acceso a VisualChart pero los datos hay que contratarlos y pagarlos a parte en Visual Chart ??
Necesito info
Gracias


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Ago 2009)

Chollero ------------------ A ------------------ +1
Bertok -------------------- B ------------------ -1
Mulder -------------------- A ------------------ +1
until ---------------------- B ------------------ -1
Wbuffete ----------------- A ------------------ +1
xavigomis ----------------- B ------------------ -1
tonuel -------------------- B ------------------ -1
rosonero------------------ A ------------------ +1
pecata minuta------------- A ------------------ +1




tonuel dijo:


> Octubre está al caer gacelillas... :



Si, pero esta es la encuesta de septiembre...


----------



## Stuyvesant (30 Ago 2009)

Mulder, ¿cuál era el programa que usabas tu en Linux? que hoy estoy vago para buscarlos, un día de estos hay que hacer un post recopilatorio de herramientas de bolsa y de agencias, que siempre salen las misma preguntas.

Vale. Ya tengo un Ubuntu RT para operar en tiempo real sin latencias... ¿Alguien lo quiere? 

Entra al NYSE Euronext RHEL como una flecha.


----------



## tarrito (30 Ago 2009)

Sí Stuyvesant! Si se hace esa recopilación de información, hacéis un gran favor a mucha gente, almenos a mí síi.
Otra cuestión: ¿Qué es eso de Ubuntu RT? yo funciono con Ubuntu 8.10 y no lo había escuchado hasta ahora. ¿Es un Ubuntu adaptado para "tradear"?
Gracias por la info que compartís
Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (30 Ago 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Lo siento, yo paso. Cuando solo me dan dos opciones a elegir en un castillo de naipes, recojo la toalla y el sombrajo, y me voy a con lo mío a donde no cubra el agua.



A ver si te fijas bien, las opciones son 3!



Stuyvesant dijo:


> De lo que podéis estar seguros es que de que no van a esperar a final de septiembre ni a principios de Octubre, ni a ninguna fecha precisa. No tengo ni idea de cual será el golpe de gracia o el "trigger" que catapultara al Ibex al 7º averno, pero la situación de la bolsa actualmente es de "equilibrio alcista en precario, con amenaza de que alguien saque el tapón de la bañera cuando estén todos pringando".



Si, si que van a esperar a final de septiembre, pero no me creas a mi, espera y verás.




Stuyvesant dijo:


> En esas condiciones, prefiero las carreras de caballos. No tengo ni idea de que va a pasar con las cajas, ni de como estaremos a fin de año, pero si a Trichet o a cualquiera se le ocurra mover un dedo, esto se va a los 7000 todo seguido y sin paradas intermedias.



Las cajas no mueven el Ibex, salvo para deshacerse de algún paquete accionarial grande, y creo que ya no hay mucho donde rascar. Trichet podría empezar a enviar mensajes de subidas de tipos.




Stuyvesant dijo:


> Falsa sensación de seguridad. La peor de todas las situaciones en un mundo en el que una operación tarda milisegundos en hacer saltar un stop y volver a rebasarlo en un sentido o en otro.



Lo de los stops ocurre siempre no tiene que ver con la sensación de seguridad o su falta. Los stops se ponen porque vale más la pena perder que más perder. El que perdió mucho dinero en 2008 con las superbajadas fue aquel que no uso stops.

En 2009 ha pasado lo mismo con los que estaban cortos en la supersubida.


----------



## Mulder (30 Ago 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Mulder, ¿cuál era el programa que usabas tu en Linux? que hoy estoy vago para buscarlos, un día de estos hay que hacer un post recopilatorio de herramientas de bolsa y de agencias, que siempre salen las misma preguntas.
> 
> Vale. Ya tengo un Ubuntu RT para operar en tiempo real sin latencias... ¿Alguien lo quiere?
> 
> Entra al NYSE Euronext RHEL como una flecha.



Qtstalker:

Qtstalker - Commodity and stock market charting and technical analysis

Por cierto, parece que están puliendo la nueva versión y saldrá dentro de poco con algunas características nuevas importantes, aunque aun está en proceso de limpia de bugs. La siguiente versión será un cambio total de arriba para abajo de todo el programa, se habla hasta de un daemon para la recogida de datos y acceso directo a bb.dd.
Yo no uso características RT aun teniendo tiempo real en la bolsa, creo que eso es para tareas mucho más especializadas que esta, tal vez sea más importante tener un sistema poco recargado de daemons que no consuma recursos para dedicarselos a la tarea principal y otras accesorias.

De todos modos será interesante saber si ves que la cosa cambia mucho.


----------



## tonuel (30 Ago 2009)

una pregunta...

Como tengo fe ciega en el lunes negro... he modificado el stop de mis cintras hasta los 6,32€... 

El tema es...

¿Puede que salte en preapertura con los bailes tan maravillosos que nos suelen deleitar... o ni de coña...?


Ya saben que no estoy muy familiarizado con estas cuestiones... 


Saludos


----------



## sapito (30 Ago 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Vale. Ya tengo un Ubuntu RT para operar en tiempo real sin latencias... ¿Alguien lo quiere?



Perdona, qué es eso?


----------



## Mulder (30 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> una pregunta...
> 
> Como tengo fe ciega en el lunes negro... he modificado el stop de mis cintras hasta los 6,32€...
> 
> ...



Tu stop saltará justo después de que lo muevas, como ya es obvio


----------



## tonuel (30 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tu stop saltará justo después de que lo muevas, como ya es obvio



Ya lo veremos... este lunes la hostia va a ser de infarto... :



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (30 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya lo veremos... este lunes la hostia va a ser de infarto... :



1.- Hay que ser humilde, esto quiere decir que puedes estar perfectamente equivocado y que sea todo lo contrario.
2.- A consecuencia de lo de arriba hay que tener un plan B, mejor aprendido que el A.


----------



## tonuel (30 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> 1.- Hay que ser humilde, esto quiere decir que puedes estar perfectamente equivocado y que sea todo lo contrario.
> 2.- A consecuencia de lo de arriba hay que tener un plan B, mejor aprendido que el A.



El plan B si salta el stop es dejar los cortos para octubre... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (30 Ago 2009)

Pues pensando en lo que le he dicho a Tonuel se me ha ocurrido ponerme humilde a mi y probar una estadística que no se me había ocurido hacer.

Normalmente pienso en que el mínimo de marzo va a ser el mínimo ya para todo el año, pero ¿y si no fuera así? ¿y si aun nos queda un mínimo anual por delante? ¿que posibilidades hay?

Pues vamos a verlo, tenemos una cosa cierta y es que el máximo anual se ha hecho en agosto y solo quedan 4 meses para terminar el año así que la estadística se hará de la siguiente forma:

¿En que años desde 1896 hasta 2008 se hizo máximo anual en agosto y mínimo anual más adelante?

- En ningún año se hizo máximo en agosto y mínimo en septiembre.

- En 1987 se hizo máximo en agosto y mínimo en octubre, pero ese fue un año especial y no se venía de una crisis previa.

- En noviembre hay dos resultados, uno es el famoso y archiconocido 1929, es lo mismo que 1987 este año no es así, y luego hay otro resultado que da 1979. Este es el más intrigante de todos, fue hace exactamente 30 años, tampoco le veo parecido con este, 1978 fue alcista pero por poco y antes se venía de toda la bajada de la recesión de los 70, no se parece a este año pero ya veremos.

- Tampoco en ningún año se hizo máximo en agosto y mínimo en diciembre.

La verdad es que hay poca esperanza para la corriente tonueliana. Hay más probabilidades de que hagamos un nuevo máximo en los meses siguientes que un mínimo.

Mirando años similares a este con mínimo en marzo y máximo más alla de agosto me salen más resultados, así que estadísticamente yo apostaría por que las alzas continuarán, aunque tengamos una bajada en octubre no creo que hagamos nuevo mínimo anual en lo que queda de año.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2009)

Mulder, sería harto raro que se hiciera un mínimo anual en lo que resta de año. Básicamente porque queda poco tiempo, y sobre todo porque la inercia alcista es aún poderosa.
La bolsa es como los coches, no puede ir a +120 Km/h y darse la vuelta sin frenar. Hace falta un tiempo para que vayan cambiando las perspectivas y los gráficos lo deben reflejar con una pauta de cambio y periodo de distribución.
Las próximas 2 - 3 semanas van a ser determinantes para saber qué escenario se adopta (1 - seguir disparada en busca de los 3100 o 2 - empieza a flaquear y montar la pauta de vuelta aunque pueda subir un poco más).

Lo dicho queda poco para saberlo.

Yo voto por el escenario 2, pero sabiendo cómo se las gasta su bola de cristal seguramente me tenga que desdecir ...


----------



## tonuel (30 Ago 2009)

Obviamente el mínimo *será en octubre...* de 2010... un añito de caida hasta los infiernos... 



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (30 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues pensando en lo que le he dicho a Tonuel se me ha ocurrido ponerme humilde a mi y probar una estadística que no se me había ocurido hacer.
> 
> Normalmente pienso en que el mínimo de marzo va a ser el mínimo ya para todo el año, pero ¿y si no fuera así? ¿y si aun nos queda un mínimo anual por delante? ¿que posibilidades hay?
> 
> ...



Hombre!!!!!!! Pues yo creo que si existe un año con una situación económica similar a la actual ese es 1929, así que no descartaría mínimo para noviembre.

Saludos a todos y que vaya bien la semana bursaria, yo sigo de aprendiz de varios oficios reformando el piso :o


----------



## tonuel (30 Ago 2009)

El máximo será en Septiembre, principios de Octubre... Elliot ha hablado... :

Por cierto...

Ahora estoy con el otro libro de don Antonio..., así que será mejor que me vaya a recontar ondas... 



Saludos :


----------



## tonuel (30 Ago 2009)

Recordemos la historia...



> Pero la Bolsa se quedó tocada por la desconfianza. El lunes 28 de octubre, la Bolsa cayó 49 puntos pero el que pasó a la Historia fue el Martes Negro. Aquel dia se vendieron más de 16 millones de títulos, el record de ventas, y el índice cayó 43 puntos. No fue solamente aquel dia el que acabó arruinando a bancos, empresas o inversores particulares. Fue aquella sucesión de caídas vertiginosas, las que acumuladas, tumbaron a las grandes fortunas. En pocos días, la Bolsa norteamericana había perdido un 25% de su valor, casi cinco mil millones de dólares de la época.
> 
> 
> Y como ocurre en las grandes crisis, si aquel fue el culmen en una sola sesión, no fue ni mucho menos el mínimo que se alcanzó. A mediados de noviembre la Bolsa norteamericana ya había perdido la mitad de su valor. En apenas un mes había pasado de 415 a 224 puntos, y así hasta que su mínimo histórico lo marcó el 8 de junio de 1932, más de 2 años y medios después de continuas bajadas, que dejaron finalmente el índice norteamericano en ¡¡58 puntos!!.




El mínimo* será en Octubre *de 2010... con dos cojones... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (30 Ago 2009)

Para quien se quiera leer el tocho entero...



> Realmente, en porcentajes, en números, el crack del 29 no fue el mayor descalabro bursátil puesto que peor fueron los del 87 ó el del 92, con las crisis del petróleo, pero a nivel social e histórico, su importancia fue tal que se podría decir que llegó a cambiar el Mundo. Y es que antes no se tenían ni los medios, ni los conocimientos, ni la experiencia para solventar crisis así.
> 
> La Bolsa llevaba desde 1924 subiendo sin parar, sin ningún motivo aparente más que la confianza en la bonanza económica. Se había hecho una gran burbuja financiera que en cualquier momento podía estallar.
> 
> ...




Saludos


----------



## rosonero (30 Ago 2009)

Por cierto,

La oposición obtiene una victoria histórica en Japón · ELPAÍS.com

A ver como se lo toma el NIKKEI


----------



## tonuel (30 Ago 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Por cierto,
> 
> La oposición obtiene una victoria histórica en Japón · ELPAÍS.com
> 
> A ver como se lo toma el NIKKEI



Mañana catacrack... al menos para que tonuel pueda huir con algo de dignidad... 

Ummmm, cuando leo algo sobre el 29 se me ponen los pelos de punta... 

Por cierto Mulder...

¿Reconoce a alguno de sus antepasados en la foto...?





Saludos :


----------



## argan (31 Ago 2009)

Hola a todos,

nunca había escrito antes, tampoco tenia mucho que aportar : Pienso que no interesa lo que todo el mundo sabe, la crisis del 29 esta muy trillada ( ¿¿¿cuando veremos al Tom cruise de truno en plan broker en blanco y negro???).

El New York times tiene un archivo, en el que se pueden consultar periodicos de la época. Eso eran articulos, no los de los analistos de ahora. 

Destaco los de Roger W Babson (adjunto enlaces), a principios de siglo, donde analiza todos los periodos económicos de la historia de USA ( que tampoco es tanta ). Para no enrollarme, tras leer unos cuantos, las principales conclusiones tras estudiar todos los pánicos y depresiones del siglo XIX son:

-Todos los movimientos rápidos y bruscos de caida tienen una recuperación de similares caracteristicas.

-Existen dos tipos de pánicos: los "pseudo-panicos" que suelen producirse o bien por acontecimientos externos ( no relativos a los fundamentales de la economia), o bien aproximadamente cuando ha transcurrido un 25% del nuevo ciclo alcista de la economia.

-Los pánicos con consecuencias importantes en la economia ( propios del ciclo economico): TODOS son similares a lo vivido, exceso de credito en la fase final expansiva, burbujas, etc... Según Babson, este tipo de pánicos estaban formados por dos movimientos fuertes a la baja, separados aproximadamente 3 años.


- Pánicos del capitalismo en USA (artículo escrito en 1911): 1791-2,1813-14,1826,1837,1848,1857,1864,1873,1884,1893,1896,1903,1907
La mayoría de estos pánicos fueron bursatiles. Los pánicos fuertes asociados a una importante depresión económica ( en el siglo XIX):

1837
1857
1873
1893

¿Veis alguna relación? Aproximadamente cada 20-25 años...., como un reloj.Podeis calcular los del siglo XX... 
Los astrologos, hablan de ciclos en la cuadratura saturno-pluton. Yo no voy tan allá, pero si que parece haber una relación ciclica temporal, quizás podemos entender que cada 20 años surge una nueva generación, y cada una vive su "propio pánico".


En mi opinión puede quedar un buen tramo a la baja, pero no cuando todo el mundo espera. Quizás en 2010 o 2011, donde se producira la fase de resolución de la crisis financiera. Hasta el momento únicamente hemos vivido la fase de contención. Es unicamente mi opinión...

En fin, siento el rollo simplemente queria ampliar la visión a 1929.


http://query.nytimes.com/mem/archive-free/pdf?res=9F0DE7DF1630E333A25756C2A9649D946196D6CF


http://query.nytimes.com/mem/archive-free/pdf?res=9502E4DE1031E233A2575AC0A9629C946096D6CF


----------



## tonuel (31 Ago 2009)

argan dijo:


> ¿Veis alguna relación? Aproximadamente cada 20-25 años...., como un reloj.Podeis calcular los del siglo XX...
> *Los astrologos, hablan de ciclos en la cuadratura saturno-pluton*. Yo no voy tan allá, pero si que parece haber una relación ciclica temporal, quizás podemos entender que cada 20 años surge una nueva generación, y cada una vive su "propio pánico".




Ahora lo veo claro... ya sabia yo que se me escapaba algo... 



gracias por la aportación... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2009)

Pongo el gráfico diario del Dow en 1929 con volumen, no se llegó a 400 (según mi gráfico fueron 386), pero si se acabó en 200, un 50% de caida en 2 meses. También se puede ver como la caida no empezó en octubre sino en septiembre, aunque al principio nadie le dio importancia.

También hay que remarcar que se venía de una subida muy fuerte de años sin apenas correcciones y ese no es el caso de 2009.


----------



## tonuel (31 Ago 2009)

joder Mulder... según ese gráfico la caida empieza esta semana... :



Saludos :


----------



## Stuyvesant (31 Ago 2009)

Linux tiene diferentes tipos de kernel, no como Windows, en operaciones financieras en las que prima la velocidad y no la experiencia del usuario, o en sistemas especializados se utiliza Linux con características de tiempo real (RTOS). Eso significa que la latencia entre que ejecutas una orden y es enviada es virtualmente "cero". A muchos de vosotros os pasa que os falla una entrada en el último momento o retirar un valor "a mano" sin stops o moviéndolos. En términos de red, Linux es muchas x veces más rápido que Windows. El ultimo Ubuntu 9.10 es más rápido en arranque y operaciones de disco, pero no te lo recomiendo para operar hasta que no sea estable.

Os dejo unos enlaces interesantes, que la plataforma también cuenta.


Home | Marketcetera

Real-Time Linux for Financial Services

Financial Software for Linux | freshmeat.net

21 of the Best Free Linux Financial Software - LinuxLinks News

jFin | Open source derivatives trade processing

este casi se me olvida, para hackear un poco. 

QuickFix: Open Source FIX Engine

ProRealTime

EclipseTrader

Qtstalker - Commodity and stock market charting and technical analysis

Portfolio Tracking and Stock Watching Software for Linux

Grism - an open source stock market observation tool


Si Mulder me presta su bola de cristal y experiencia en el tema, a lo mejor encuentro un rato despejado y pongo unas neuronas a hacer la primera distro de trading. Alomojo. No sé, que ando hasta las cejas. En Octubre.


----------



## rosonero (31 Ago 2009)




----------



## tonuel (31 Ago 2009)

Los futuros se han tomado bien lo de Japón... 


A ver si mañana sigue la tendencia... 



Buenas noches y buena suerte...


----------



## argan (31 Ago 2009)

Tonuel,
no hay nada como ponerse corto mirando a las estrellas... :

El caso es que últimamente he leido mucho sobre astrologia, no por nada pues soy totalmente escéptico ( propio de la generación de los 70 ). Pero son expertos en buscar acontecimientos ciclicos temporales. ¿Cuál es la causalidad de esos ciclos? A mi me parece más lógico pensar en generaciones que son esquilmadas una y otra vez en las bolsas, en el mercado inmobiliario etc...


----------



## argan (31 Ago 2009)

Yo estoy largo, aunque he liquidado todas las plusvalías. Me he quedado dentro con muy poca cosa.

De todas formas, ¿Cuando se ha visto un pánico que todo el mundo espera? Pensad en eso. Si hay un pánico final será en 2010 o 2011.


----------



## argan (31 Ago 2009)

Los recortes se esperan, los pánicos no. Por definición.


----------



## tonuel (31 Ago 2009)

Hoy tenemos guano... 


Buenos dias y tal...


----------



## Riviera (31 Ago 2009)

Glorioso agosto para los chinos,mas de un 20% de caida.En estos momentos un -6 %.
Tonuel,nos hemos equivocado de mercado!


----------



## tonuel (31 Ago 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Glorioso agosto para los chinos,mas de un 20% de caida.En estos momentos un -6 %.
> Tonuel,nos hemos equivocado de mercado!



Ya llega nuestra hora hamijo... :


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2009)

A los buenos días!

A mi me conviene esta caida para comprar más barato, mañana es dia 1 pero creo que hoy ya empezaremos a subir aunque aun falte algo por bajar.

Este viernes pasado veía al Stoxx en 2770, según lo que me marcaba el dinero, y ahí es hacia donde vamos. Mi ciclo da un objetivo por abajo en 2758, tal vez esta cifra sea el fondo de la caida de hoy.

De momento estamos parados en 2778 y con ganas de bajar más pero aun sin conseguirlo.


----------



## tonuel (31 Ago 2009)

Joder Mulder... es que no me dejas ni disfrutar del momento... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Joder Mulder... es que no me dejas ni disfrutar del momento...



Yo de ti aprovecharía la primera bajada del día en el Ibex para salirte de Cintra con la cabeza alta.

Luego será peor 

edito: o al menos ajustar stop en un lugar digno.


----------



## tonuel (31 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo de ti aprovecharía la primera bajada del día en el Ibex para salirte de Cintra con la cabeza alta.
> 
> Luego será peor
> 
> edito: o al menos ajustar stop en un lugar digno.




Me lo pensaré... 



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ago 2009)

Buenos días,

En ocasiones veo gaps.


----------



## tonuel (31 Ago 2009)

Mulder... voy bajando el stop... ésto no me gusta un pelo... :o


Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (31 Ago 2009)

Joder, Tonuel acongojándose... que Yuyu. Esto tiene que estar maduro, maduro. ¿Cuándo toca consejo en las catacumbas del Banco de España?


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ago 2009)

Si el SAN ya está en verde... el rojo del IBEX no va a durar nada.


----------



## chameleon (31 Ago 2009)

creo que van a calentar a zeltia
tiene resistencia en 3,90 intentarán llegar allí, se pasarán unos días mareando para que abran cortos. luego lo sobrepasarán y tirón arriba. quieren coger a pequeñitos para vender papel más arriba. y cuando salga a finales de sept que no aprueban el yondelis bajón...


----------



## Stuyvesant (31 Ago 2009)

Yo solo me imagino la cara de Trichet diciendo que van a tener que hacer otra inyección de liquido por los riesgos de impago de la deuda y el Ibex35 disparado en verde...

Algunos en Europa se deben estar preguntando que fumamos aquí.


----------



## tonuel (31 Ago 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Joder, Tonuel acongojándose... que Yuyu. Esto tiene que estar maduro, maduro. ¿Cuándo toca consejo en las catacumbas del Banco de España?



Hay que saber huir cuando el precio va en tu contra...


Si algún dia te juegas el dinero en la bolsa lo entenderás... 



Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (31 Ago 2009)

No, si lo digo porque siempre vas a la contra...  eres un indicador muy fiable, el botas debe estar vendiéndolo todo después de enterarse de lo del stop a tus cintras


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2009)

Aun nos queda por caer algo más, Cárpatos dice que hoy es fiesta en Londres y que habrá poco volumen.

Auguro mañana lateral en estos niveles y puede que alguna pequeña 'sorpresa' bajista antes o durante el mediodía.


----------



## tonuel (31 Ago 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> No, si lo digo porque siempre vas a la contra...  eres un indicador muy fiable, el botas debe estar vendiéndolo todo después de enterarse de lo del stop a tus cintras




El botas lo vendió todo hace unos dias... hay que estar más al dia hamijo... :o


Saludos :o


----------



## Stuyvesant (31 Ago 2009)

En el fondo eres mi héroe Tonuel. Tu fe en la coherencia de las cosas y el equilibrio cósmico del guano es un signo de coherencia inaudito en estos tiempos... pero tienes que tener paciencia. Cuando la cosa se vaya para abajo hará paradas en el sótano y el subsuelo. Lo que sucede en el Ibex es cosa del diablo.


----------



## tonuel (31 Ago 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> En el fondo eres mi héroe Tonuel. Tu fe en la coherencia de las cosas y el equilibrio cósmico del guano es un signo de coherencia inaudito en estos tiempos... pero tienes que tener paciencia. Cuando la cosa se vaya para abajo hará paradas en el sótano y el subsuelo. Lo que sucede en el Ibex es cosa del diablo.



Lo que pasa es que con el homogayolo que te has puesto de avatar asustas a cualquiera... :o


Saludos


----------



## otropepito (31 Ago 2009)

Saludos foreros:

Orden de venta a mis IBRenovables con pérdidas, si entra estoy fuera de todo. Las IBR las tengo desde hace año y medio. Creo que a la onda 3 no le puede quedar mucho, que la fiesta está cerca de su fin y que hay mucho borracho que ahora le toca coger el coche. 

A ver, a ver.


----------



## Stuyvesant (31 Ago 2009)

Te recomiendo la película. Esa sí que acojona. 

YouTube - Bruno - Official Trailer


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Ago 2009)

Buenos días 
Sigo con la posición abierta en Ibex 11411
Paciencia.


----------



## tonuel (31 Ago 2009)

Ahí tenemos al chulibex... con dos cojones... stop loss cintra en 6,24€ por cierto...


Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Ago 2009)

Vendido largo de Ibex en 11453
+1,12%

Mas vale pájaro en mano...


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ahí tenemos al chulibex... con dos cojones... stop loss cintra en 6,24€ por cierto...



Pues estás a puntito de caramelo....


----------



## tonuel (31 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues estás a puntito de caramelo....



Hay que saber ponerlos... si pasa de ahí se va parriva... pero hoy no será tal dia... :


Saludos


----------



## Sleepwalk (31 Ago 2009)

Madre del amor hermoso.....llevaba varias semanas sin ver los índices y me he quedado de pasta de boniato al ver, casi, !!!2000¡¡¡ puntos de diferencia IBEX-DOW.
La caída, como se produzca, va ser un ajuste apoteósico
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Boyer_82 (31 Ago 2009)

Limpiado.

Fdo: donjuli2002

disculpad las molestias


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ago 2009)

Boyer_82 dijo:


> Ya se que no viene a cuento, pero lo posteo aqui
> 
> Esta mañana se expulsó a dos foreros:
> 
> ...



Tienes razón, no viene a cuento ponerlo aquí, especialmente porque ya has abierto un hilo para hablar de eso, y sobre todo porque estás hablando de lo mismo en varios hilos. Entonces, quien quiera opinar sobre el tema, entrará en el hilo correspondiente. Es mi opinión.

Sin acritud, boyer_82... ¿o debo llamarte donjuli2002?


----------



## Boyer_82 (31 Ago 2009)

Limpiado.

Fdo: donjuli2002

disculpad las molestias


----------



## tonuel (31 Ago 2009)

Muy bien... a lo que íbamos... nos despeñamos ya o qué... :



Saludos :o


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ago 2009)

Boyer_82 dijo:


> no soy donjuli2002... *a el lo banearon*... sin motivos, por mucho que algunos titiriteros le ataquen, fue un baneo injusto



A ver, que eres un poco cansino... como a EL le banearon, EL utilizó su otro nick para llorar como una plañidera en todos los hilos posibles defendiendo su cruzada anti-baneo.

Es que parece que estamos en el colegio, "profe, profe, pepito me ha pegado", y como el profe, con razón, cree que algo habrás hecho tu para que pepito te pegue, decide salomónicamente amonestaros a los dos. Pues esto es lo que ha pasado aquí, el tal donjuli, en un alarde de madurez, ha lloriqueado porque le habían insultado (cosa que no defiendo, pero no me extraña, porque donjuli ha alimentado la conversación, ha avivado el fuego) para que baneasen al otro, y al final se ha decidido banear a los dos, cosa que me parece estupenda.

En fin, chico, que tampoco es tan grave, es internet, te han echado de un foro, no del trabajo, pues si te banean, ya volverás...

Por aquí hay alguno que ya fue baneado en su día, y ahí está, vivito y coleando, invirtiendo en bolsa que es de lo que trata el post.


----------



## tonuel (31 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Por aquí hay alguno que ya fue baneado en su día, y ahí está, vivito y coleando, invirtiendo en bolsa que es de lo que trata el post.







Saludos


----------



## Boyer_82 (31 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A ver, que eres un poco cansino... como a EL le banearon, EL utilizó su otro nick para llorar como una plañidera en todos los hilos posibles defendiendo su cruzada anti-baneo.
> 
> Es que parece que estamos en el colegio, "profe, profe, pepito me ha pegado", y como el profe, con razón, cree que algo habrás hecho tu para que pepito te pegue, decide salomónicamente amonestaros a los dos. Pues esto es lo que ha pasado aquí, el tal donjuli, en un alarde de madurez, ha lloriqueado porque le habían insultado (cosa que no defiendo, pero no me extraña, porque donjuli ha alimentado la conversación, ha avivado el fuego) para que baneasen al otro, y al final se ha decidido banear a los dos, cosa que me parece estupenda.
> 
> ...



es que no es definitivo?????????


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (31 Ago 2009)

Boyer_82 dijo:


> es que no es definitivo?????????



Ya viene este a estropear el mejor hilo de burbuja.info

Un perma banned de IP le vendría muy bien.

Respecto al Ibex la verdad que su inercia alcista es de traca total... como siga así vamos a ver los 17.000 de Juanlu el pequeño Rapel y DonPepon26 se va a qeudar corto!! (Y yo me pondré corto tmb XD)

Al ritmo que vamos no me voy a poder estranar con los cortos en R4 hasta diciembre...


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> En fin, chico, que tampoco es tan grave, es internet, te han echado de un foro, no del trabajo, pues si te banean, ya volverás...
> 
> Por aquí hay alguno que ya fue baneado en su día, y ahí está, vivito y coleando, invirtiendo en bolsa que es de lo que trata el post.



Pecata, ignorale, yo también quería contestar, pero es mejor no darle bola a este hombre, que hable de ello en su hilo y si alguien quiere caer en su rueda de despropósitos, pues que le siga.

Y por favor sigamos hablando de bolsa y no de off topics.

Sigo pensando que aun nos queda una bajadita a los infiernos hoy, incluso esta mañana, aunque podrían ser los gringos en su apertura los que nos lleven al infierno.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (31 Ago 2009)

Mulder en ese caso como ves las farmas??

Me acongojas un poco con mis Citigroup... tendré que poner un Stop por si ocaso...


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pecata, ignorale, yo también quería contestar, pero es mejor no darle bola a este hombre, que hable de ello en su hilo y si alguien quiere caer en su rueda de despropósitos, pues que le siga.
> 
> Y por favor sigamos hablando de bolsa y no de off topics.
> 
> Sigo pensando que aun nos queda una bajadita a los infiernos hoy, incluso esta mañana, aunque podrían ser los gringos en su apertura los que nos lleven al infierno.



Ya lo sé, Mulder, es que me pierdo ... la culpa la tiene el IBEX, que está aburridillo...


----------



## tonuel (31 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pecata, ignorale, yo también quería contestar, pero es mejor no darle bola a este hombre, que hable de ello en su hilo y si alguien quiere caer en su rueda de despropósitos, pues que le siga.
> 
> Y por favor sigamos hablando de bolsa y no de off topics.
> 
> Sigo pensando que aun nos queda una bajadita a los infiernos hoy, incluso esta mañana, aunque podrían ser los gringos en su apertura los que nos lleven al infierno.




Entonces... ¿quito el stop...? 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder en ese caso como ves las farmas??
> 
> Me acongojas un poco con mis Citigroup... tendré que poner un Stop por si ocaso...



Hoy Aria parece hacerlo bien, parece que vuelve a ir contra los índices. Mañana es día 1 y eso quiere decir: arriba!

Así que a esperar sin agobiarse, será interesante ver que ocurre mañana con Aria, porque los leoncios usan los finales/principios de mes para reorganizar carteras, si vemos una subida muy fuerte en Aria debería ser señal de mantener.


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Entonces... ¿quito el stop...?



En vez de quitar el stop yo te aconsejaría ponerte una bandera de Japón para que los leoncios tengan claro por donde han de ir 

Que los gnues a veces se lian.


----------



## tonuel (31 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En vez de quitar el stop yo te aconsejaría ponerte una bandera de Japón para que los leoncios tengan claro por donde han de ir
> 
> Que los gnues a veces se lian.




Ya la tengo puesta...


lo que no se imaginan es lo que se esconde detrás de la bandera... :


Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2009)

Atención, hoy Londres está cerrado y el volumen parece mínimo, pero por lo que veo se está acumulando en la zona de 2780-2787, aprovechan que no están los ingleses para tomar posiciones.

Aun así podrían dejarlo caer unos puntos para despistar antes de enfilar hacia arriba que es donde quieren ir, de lo contrario no acumularían en esta zona.


----------



## Wbuffete (31 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pecata, ignorale, yo también quería contestar, pero es mejor no darle bola a este hombre, que hable de ello en su hilo y si alguien quiere caer en su rueda de despropósitos, pues que le siga.
> 
> Y por favor sigamos hablando de bolsa y no de off topics.
> 
> Sigo pensando que aun nos queda una bajadita a los infiernos hoy, incluso esta mañana, aunque podrían ser los gringos en su apertura los que nos lleven al infierno.



Efectivamente

Yo me he salido hoy porque los Fut SP llevan una tendencia muy marcada.

No me fío un pelo.En cualquier caso,si hubiere subida,que creo que sí,no estaba bien posicionado en la zona media del canal.
Esperaré a la rotura al alza.
Imagino que me pillará currando como siempre.


----------



## Duke5 (31 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Chollero ------------------ A ------------------ +1
> Bertok -------------------- B ------------------ -1
> Mulder -------------------- A ------------------ +1
> until ---------------------- B ------------------ -1
> ...



Duke5--------------------- B ------------------ -1

Si me permitís "adosarme", he cumplido la penitencia de leeros (con gran placer) a lo largo de las 3.7k páginas. Y hasta puede que me agregue a vuestras ansias de guano. 

Saludos,


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ago 2009)

Duke5 dijo:


> Duke5--------------------- B ------------------ -1
> 
> Si me permitís "adosarme", he cumplido la penitencia de leeros (con gran placer) a lo largo de las 3.7k páginas. Y hasta puede que me agregue a vuestras ansias de guano.
> 
> Saludos,



Bienvenido.


----------



## argan (31 Ago 2009)

an que tener que llevar esto a infinito para poder soltar todo el papel podrido. Las financieras con el rebote de (marzo-mayo) entran en beneficios. El tercer trimestre tambien será bueno pero han de vender para materializar las plusvalias ( ¿un recorte quizás?)

Asi nos queda un tercer trimestre económico de la vida loca, cuarto en las bolsas. 

Los estados generan deuda y más deuda. ¿Cuando un nuevo ciclo económico se ha iniciado con niveles desorbitados de deuda? La de deuda tengo entendido es para la última fase.

Estoy absolutamente convencido que esto no ha tocado fondo. Emplume al personal cuarto trimestre 2009. 2010 Fase de resolución ( que va a ser larga y dura).

El problema de intentar vencer a los ciclos, es que los ciclos le venzan a uno. A ver si el helicoptero de Bernake se va a quedar sin gasolina en el peor momento....

Tonuel en 2010 vas a ver el mayor HCH de la historia...:

Espero sinceramente estar equivocado.

Para la encuesta: A +1 Guano del bueno en 2010


----------



## argan (31 Ago 2009)

Entiendo que la fase de emplume en el ibex va a estar entre los valores actuales y el 13300 y pico.


----------



## Carolus Rex (31 Ago 2009)

Allá vamos...

Chollero ------------------ A ------------------ +1
Bertok -------------------- B ------------------ -1
Mulder -------------------- A ------------------ +1
until ---------------------- B ------------------ -1
Wbuffete ----------------- A ------------------ +1
xavigomis ----------------- B ------------------ -1
tonuel -------------------- B ------------------ -1
rosonero------------------ A ------------------ +1
pecata minuta------------- A ------------------ +1
Duke5--------------------- B ------------------ -1
Carolus--------------------B------------------- -1

La mente se alinea con Mulder, el corazón con Tonuel !!!!


Saludos.


----------



## tonuel (31 Ago 2009)

Mierda de cintras... no bajan ni a patadas... 


Para hoy:



> <====================> LUNES 31 <====================>
> 
> * A las 15.00:
> 
> ...





Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ago 2009)

Así va la encuesta:

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de septiembre: 

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.442,70 + 3% = 11.785,98) 
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.442,70 - 3% = 11.099,42) 
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 11.785,98 y 11.099,42)

Chollero ------------------ A ------------------ +1 
Bertok -------------------- B ------------------ -1 
Mulder -------------------- A ------------------ +1 
until ---------------------- B ------------------ -1 
Wbuffete ----------------- A ------------------ +1 
xavigomis ----------------- B ------------------ -1 
tonuel -------------------- B ------------------ -1 
rosonero------------------ A ------------------ +1 
pecata minuta------------- A ------------------ +1 
Duke5--------------------- B ------------------ -1 
argan--------------------- A ------------------ +1 
Carolus--------------------B------------------- -1 

Suma--------------------------------------------0
Media--------------------------------------------0

De meses pasados quedan por votar:

Speculo
Starkiller
awai
Pepon26
Festivaldelhumor
-H-
Bambi
Borjita Burbujas
Burbujeador
DP
Gamu
Hagen
Mixtables
Monsterspeculator
Otropepito
P1TERPAN2006
Pepitoria
Stuyvesant
Chameleon
Percebo
Azkunaveteya
Hanibal lecter
Sleepwalk
Xavigomis
Carvil
evidente
LCASC
Bayne
Claca
Wataru
aksarben
pyn
Benditaliquidez
Azure
Riviera


Voten, que es gratis, a partir del mes que viene habrá que mandar la palabra ibexA, ibexB o ibexC al 5535 y participarás en el sorteo de una bandera de Japón de 20x20 metros.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Ago 2009)

Chollero ------------------ A ------------------ +1 
Bertok -------------------- B ------------------ -1 
Mulder -------------------- A ------------------ +1 
until ---------------------- B ------------------ -1 
Wbuffete ----------------- A ------------------ +1 
xavigomis ----------------- B ------------------ -1 
tonuel -------------------- B ------------------ -1 
rosonero------------------ A ------------------ +1 
pecata minuta------------- A ------------------ +1 
Duke5--------------------- B ------------------ -1 
argan--------------------- A ------------------ +1 
Carolus--------------------B-------------------- -1
LCASC -------------------- A ------------------ +1

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (31 Ago 2009)

Duke5 dijo:


> Duke5--------------------- B ------------------ -1
> 
> Si me permitís "adosarme", he cumplido la penitencia de leeros (con gran placer) a lo largo de las 3.7k páginas. Y hasta puede que me agregue a vuestras ansias de guano.
> 
> Saludos,



O___O!! ¿Te has leído el hilo entero? Jooder, eres mi héroe...jaja

Buenos días y tal 

Chollero ------------------ A ------------------ +1
Bertok -------------------- B ------------------ -1
Mulder -------------------- A ------------------ +1
until ---------------------- B ------------------ -1
Wbuffete ----------------- A ------------------ +1
xavigomis ----------------- B ------------------ -1
tonuel -------------------- B ------------------ -1
rosonero------------------ A ------------------ +1
pecata minuta------------- A ------------------ +1
Duke5--------------------- B ------------------ -1
argan--------------------- A ------------------ +1
Carolus--------------------B-------------------- -1
LCASC -------------------- A ------------------ +1
Wataru_ ------------------C---------------------¿0?

Por cierto mis MESA en el Pre +25% ???? Y menos mal que los han denunciado... jaja


----------



## carvil (31 Ago 2009)

Buenos mediodias 

Chollero ------------------ A ------------------ +1
Bertok -------------------- B ------------------ -1
Mulder -------------------- A ------------------ +1
until ---------------------- B ------------------ -1
Wbuffete ----------------- A ------------------ +1
xavigomis ----------------- B ------------------ -1
tonuel -------------------- B ------------------ -1
rosonero------------------ A ------------------ +1
pecata minuta------------- A ------------------ +1
Duke5--------------------- B ------------------ -1
argan--------------------- A ------------------ +1
Carolus--------------------B-------------------- -1
LCASC -------------------- A ------------------ +1
Wataru_ ------------------C--------------------- 0
Carvil----------------------B-------------------- -1



Salu2


Soporte en 1015 en SP 500 futuros, resistencia en 1026-1028


----------



## aksarben (31 Ago 2009)

Duke5 dijo:


> Si me permitís "adosarme", he cumplido la penitencia de leeros (con gran placer) a lo largo de las 3.7k páginas. Y hasta puede que me agregue a vuestras ansias de guano.



Bienvenido, me alegro de no ser el único zumbado que se puso a leerse el hilo completo .

Y mi voto, aunque la Iglesia de Tonuel empieza a llamarme, es un...

aksarben ------------------C--------------------- 0

A ver si esta vez me llevo la chochona...


----------



## tonuel (31 Ago 2009)

Fuera de cintra a 6,19...

Me voy con la música a otra parte... nos vemos en los 12000... :o



Saludos


----------



## SNB4President (31 Ago 2009)

Hola, ya os echaba de menos, después de tanto tiempo. ¿Me puedo añadir a la fiesta? 

Chollero ------------------ A ------------------ +1
Bertok -------------------- B ------------------ -1
Mulder -------------------- A ------------------ +1
until ---------------------- B ------------------ -1
Wbuffete ----------------- A ------------------ +1
xavigomis ----------------- B ------------------ -1
tonuel -------------------- B ------------------ -1
rosonero------------------ A ------------------ +1
pecata minuta------------- A ------------------ +1
Duke5--------------------- B ------------------ -1
argan--------------------- A ------------------ +1
Carolus--------------------B-------------------- -1
LCASC -------------------- A ------------------ +1
Wataru_ ------------------C--------------------- 0
Carvil----------------------B-------------------- -1
SNB4President-------------B-------------------- -1


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ago 2009)

Mulder, esta semana tocaba alcista, ¿no?
Entiendo que quitando el día de hoy...
¿o hay cambio de pronostico? estoy perdida...


----------



## Wataru_ (31 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mulder, esta semana tocaba alcista, ¿no?
> Entiendo que quitando el día de hoy...
> ¿o hay cambio de pronostico? estoy perdida...



Buenas tardes ^__^!

Poss el sistema ese de una semana hacia arriba y otra hacia abajo, no me convenció del todo... jaja

De todas formas, la semana (Bolsera) tiene 5 días... podemos acabar el jueves y Viernes fuerte, de todas formas, no me parece muy creíble que otra vez bajemos de los 1000 del SP. 

Ya veremos...


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mulder, esta semana tocaba alcista, ¿no?
> Entiendo que quitando el día de hoy...
> ¿o hay cambio de pronostico? estoy perdida...



La previsión sigue exactamente igual, lo de hoy era necesario, pero mañana es día 1 y será, con una probabilidad muy alta, alcista.

Creo que ya hemos tocado los mínimos de hoy, aunque aun queda mucha sesión por delante y no puedo asegurarlo al 100%, pero si bajamos un poco más no sería mucho.


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2009)

Cuando hemos llegado a mínimos el indicador del dinero no mostraba caidas fuertes como tenía que haberlo hecho, sin embargo tras el rebote en mínimos ha empezado a entrar más dinero con algo de fuerza (ha superado máximos del día), parece que el rebote en esta zona es el bueno.

edito: el indicador marcaba la zona de rebote como objetivo desde el viernes pasado por la tarde.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ago 2009)

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de septiembre:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.442,70 + 3% = 11.785,98)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.442,70 - 3% = 11.099,42)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 11.785,98 y 11.099,42)



Chollero ------------------ A ------------------ +1
Bertok -------------------- B ------------------ -1
Mulder -------------------- A ------------------ +1
until ---------------------- B ------------------ -1
Wbuffete ----------------- A ------------------ +1
xavigomis ----------------- B ------------------ -1
tonuel -------------------- B ------------------ -1
rosonero----------------- A ------------------ +1
pecata minuta------------- A ------------------ +1
Duke5--------------------- B ------------------ -1
argan--------------------- A ------------------ +1
Carolus--------------------B------------------- -1
LCASC -------------------- A ------------------ +1
Wataru_ ------------------C--------------------- 0
Carvil----------------------B-------------------- -1
aksarben ------------------C--------------------- 0
SNB4President-------------B-------------------- -1

Suma----------------------------------------- -1
Media----------------------------------------- -0,0588


Lo pongo otra vez que nos habíamos comido a aksarben.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ago 2009)

¿Alguien apuesta por otra remontada tras el cierre europeo?

Ya lo hicieron dos veces la semana pasada. Tanto va el cántaro a la fuente.


----------



## Wataru_ (31 Ago 2009)

Mulder confío en ti y en el primer día del mes ^^!
He vuelto a entrar en FACT... glups... que suba... (10.05)

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Alguien apuesta por otra remontada tras el cierre europeo?
> 
> Ya lo hicieron dos veces la semana pasada. Tanto va el cántaro a la fuente.



Yo, me he puesto largo en el mínimo de hoy, al menos mínimo de momento, pero ahora mismo nada me indica que nos vayamos a caer de nuevo.

Podríamos acabar la sesión en 2834.


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ago 2009)

Dentro de BBVA a 12,40.
Y sin stop.
Mi objetivo: 13,00


----------



## Sleepwalk (31 Ago 2009)

*Tengo la sensación de que nos engañan*

Buenas tardes, si alguno/a se aburre o tiene tiempo, puede leer este artículo de Moisés Romero en La Carta de la Bolsa.
Saludos.

La Carta de la Bolsa


----------



## Wataru_ (31 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Dentro de BBVA a 12,40.
> Y sin stop.
> Mi objetivo: 13,00



¿Saliste de Acciona? O doble o nada..??

Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Saliste de Acciona? O doble o nada..??
> 
> Un saludo



Ahí sigo, ahí sigo... es por diversificar.


----------



## chameleon (31 Ago 2009)

pero meteos en lo que no ha subido
los bancos han sido los primeros y que más han subido...


----------



## Wataru_ (31 Ago 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> pero meteos en lo que no ha subido
> los bancos han sido los primeros y que más han subido...



A mi personalmente siempre me ha ido mejor metiéndome en lo que sube y tiene una clara tendencia alcista... que en lo que "ha de saltar".

Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ago 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> pero meteos en lo que no ha subido
> los bancos han sido los primeros y que más han subido...



Lo importante, no es si ha subido, sino, si va a seguir subiendo...


----------



## Kujire (31 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Dentro de BBVA a 12,40.
> Y sin stop.
> Mi objetivo: 13,00



Hola

...siempre metiendo mi nariz... Cuánto tiempo las vas a aguantar?(hasta conseguir objetivo me refiero)

s2


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ago 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola
> 
> ...siempre metiendo mi nariz... Cuánto tiempo las vas a aguantar?(hasta conseguir objetivo me refiero)
> 
> s2



Tu nariz siempre es bienvenida.
Aguantaré lo que sea necesario... tengo mucha paciencia.


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Buenas tardes, si alguno/a se aburre o tiene tiempo, puede leer este artículo de Moisés Romero en La Carta de la Bolsa.
> Saludos.
> 
> La Carta de la Bolsa



El problema de ese señor es que se guía por fundamentales y de esa forma no hay quien se acerque al mercado, es obvio que no perderá dinero, pero podría ganar mucho también y no lo hace.

Por otra parte llama crisis financiera a una crisis que ha sido inmobiliaria, siempre me hace gracia lo de crisis 'financiera' sin nombrar lo inmobiliario que ha sido la verdadera causa, parece tema tabú ni siquiera pasa de puntillas por el tema de la valoración de activos que ahora mismo es el meollo de la cuestión.

Para mi que este es un 'pisitos' como otro cualquiera aunque se dedique a la bolsa.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ago 2009)

Como cierre el pedazo de gap después del cierre europeo.

Sería la tercera vez en tres días que hacen la misma jugada.

Mulder, ¿estás seguro?

Kujire, ¿apuestas por remontada?


----------



## Kujire (31 Ago 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tu nariz siempre es bienvenida.
> Aguantaré lo que sea necesario... tengo mucha paciencia.



ok, has hecho una buena entrada,... he "oído" ke unas amig@s mías van a poner a dieta al susodicho, objetivo 10€, para dentro de poco... lo tienen en su agenda, son muy "cazurras" y sólo entran si hay "chicha" que adelgazar ... así que 

... vigila esa paciencia... que de cara al invierno mejor gordita


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Como cierre el pedazo de gap después del cierre europeo.
> 
> Sería la tercera vez en tres días que hacen la misma jugada.
> 
> ...



Seguro nunca se puede estar de nada en bolsa, pero tengo razones para creer en lo que digo, esas razones podrían fallar y no sería la primera vez que ocurriera.

Pero esta vez estoy bastante seguro porque mis razones se basan en muchos análisis que he hecho anteriormente y todos me dicen lo mismo.


----------



## Claca (31 Ago 2009)

Buens todos!

Chollero ------------------ A ------------------ +1
Bertok -------------------- B ------------------ -1
Mulder -------------------- A ------------------ +1
until ---------------------- B ------------------ -1
Wbuffete ----------------- A ------------------ +1
xavigomis ----------------- B ------------------ -1
tonuel -------------------- B ------------------ -1
rosonero----------------- A ------------------ +1
pecata minuta------------- A ------------------ +1
Duke5--------------------- B ------------------ -1
argan--------------------- A ------------------ +1
Carolus--------------------B------------------- -1
LCASC -------------------- A ------------------ +1
Wataru_ ------------------C--------------------- 0
Carvil----------------------B-------------------- -1
aksarben ------------------C--------------------- 0
SNB4President-------------B-------------------- -1
Claca----------------------B-------------------- -1

Mi tecldo no permite ciert letr cundo se trt de sts coss


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2009)

Claca dijo:


> *Buns* todos![..]
> Mi tecldo no permite ciert letr cundo se trt de sts coss



¿Y la E en ciertas palabras tampoco?


----------



## Carolus Rex (31 Ago 2009)

Os acordais de WAMUQ

¿Quién posteó sobre ellas a principios de Julio, cuando cotizaban a 0.08-0.09 USD?

Porque desde entonces han duplicado precio......

Saludos.


----------



## Claca (31 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Y la E en ciertas palabras tampoco?



El plan E me ha causado grandes daños emocionales 

Saludos, crack!


----------



## Wataru_ (31 Ago 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Os acordais de WAMUQ
> 
> ¿Quién posteó sobre ellas a principios de Julio, cuando cotizaban a 0.08-0.09 USD?
> 
> ...



Nico ^^
123456789...


----------



## Kujire (31 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Como cierre el pedazo de gap después del cierre europeo.
> 
> Sería la tercera vez en tres días que hacen la misma jugada.
> 
> ...



tenemos una carga bajista muy importante, ...y además yo estoy con la mini preparada al menor repunte .... por cierto Bendita que tal tu indicador?

Edito: no sería extraño ir camino de los 1010... aunque huh hoy tenemos ventanas de iliquidez y eso complica las aprox.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ago 2009)

Así queda la encuesta del mes de agosto:



> El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de agosto:
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 10.855,1 + 3%= 11.180,75)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 10.855,1 - 3%= 10.529,45)
> ...



Ganan los alcistas por sexto mes consecutivo, el Burbuja Confidence Index dio una lectura de +0,2941 y el Ibex a subido un 4,7%.

Mes------------BCI----------Ibex35----Votos----Aciertos----%acierto
marzo------- -0,6153 ----- +19,94%----13--------2----------15,38%
abril--------- +0,0526 ----- +18,90%----19-------10----------52,63%
mayo-------- -0,2222 ----- +5,99%-----18--------6----------33,33%
junio-------- -0,4166------ +3,86%------24--------7----------29,17%
julio-------- -0,2--------- +10,25%-----15--------4----------26,67%
julio-------- +0,2941------ +4,70%-----17--------10----------58,82%


Total------------------------------------106--------39---------36,79%

Así va la clasificación de aciertos:

Forero-------------- aciertos------------votos
Benditaliquidez-----------6-----------------6
pecata minuta-----------5-----------------5
las cosas a su cauce----3------------------5
Mulder------------------3-----------------6
evidente----------------2-----------------3
Speculo-----------------2-----------------4
Starkiller----------------2-----------------4
Wataru------------------2-----------------3
Carolus-----------------2------------------6
Chollero-----------------2-----------------5
awai--------------------1-----------------2
Pepon26----------------1------------------2
pyn---------------------1-----------------2
Festivaldelhumor---------1-----------------3
Riviera-------------------1-----------------2
Xavigomis---------------1-----------------2
aksarben----------------1-----------------3
Carvil-------------------1-----------------4
rosonero----------------1-----------------4
Bayne-------------------1-----------------5
-H- --------------------0-----------------2
Azure-------------------0-----------------2
Bambi-------------------0-----------------2
Borjita Burbujas----------0-----------------2
Burbujeador-------------0-----------------2
DP----------------------0-----------------2
Gamu-------------------0-----------------2
Hagen-------------------0-----------------2
Mixtables----------------0-----------------2
Monsterspeculator-------0-----------------2
Otropepito---------------0-----------------2
P1TERPAN2006-----------0-----------------2
Pepitoria-----------------0-----------------2
Stuyvesant--------------0-----------------2
Chameleon---------------0-----------------3
Percebo------------------0----------------3
Azkunaveteya------------0-----------------4
Hanibal lecter------------0-----------------4
Sleepwalk---------------0------------------4
Claca--------------------0-----------------4
tonuel-------------------0------------------6

Este mes hemos acertado casi todos.


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Este mes hemos acertado casi todos.



Pues va a ser que tu indicador no vale como sentimiento contrario entonces.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ago 2009)

Y esta es la evolución del indicador durante los últimos 6 meses, los datos de la previsión de septiembre son provisionales porque todavía se puede votar hasta mañana antes de que abra el Ibex.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues va a ser que tu indicador no vale como sentimiento contrario entonces.



No sé qué decirte, date cuenta que la gente también va aprendiendo, además, que yo sepa lo mejor para poner a la gente donde tú quieres es dejarla que acierte. 

Salvo noticia gorda e inesperada no veo desplomes sostenidos o nuevos mínimos ni nada de eso.

Se han pasado 6 meses machacando y traumatizando a los bajistas, no creo que eso se haga con la intención de empapelar a cuatro gatos, para eso hace falta una nueva generación de bolsistas al completo entrando a saco, lo que están haciendo es utilizar la bolsa como animal de tiro para sacar a toda la economía del bache, efecto riqueza, mejora financiación de las empresas, etc...

Podremos ver pequeñas empapeladas para hacer caja y presentar resultados o para animar a los cortos pero un trabajo así de duro para recuperar los mercados no van a tirarlo abajo simplemente porque sí.

Un detalle, ¿cuál fue la mayor corrección en el S&P entre principios de 2003 y principios de 2008?

Yo os lo digo, un 8,5%, de marzo a agosto de 2004 y con numerosos sube y baja intermedios, es decir, se trata de algo tan simple como lo siguiente:

La economía necesita confianza y siemprealcismo, pues vale, hay liquidez a raudales y tipos bajos, el mercado sólo le va a dar premio a los alcistas, por cojones, nadie que se ponga alcista va a soportar pérdidas durante mucho tiempo.

Y al final la gente se va dando cuenta y acierta.


----------



## Wataru_ (31 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes ^^!

Please... ¿Algún comentario sobre Shangai? ... casi un -7% Es para acojonarse...

Por lo demás estoy de acuerdo con el comentario de Bendita, aunque el objetivo de estos es sacarnos la pasta...


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2009)

Hamijos,

comparto con vosotros un análisis grafico del EuroStoxx que sigo desde hace un tiempo. Se trata de una posible *pauta de vuelta*, *todavía incipiente porque le falta bastante para completarse*, y que podría enriquecer nuestros análisis técnicos en función del devenir del índice a lo largo de las próximas sesiones (esta semana se me antoja crítica).

Se trata de una pauta de vuelta en forma de *diamante* (falta por formarse el segundo triángulo) y que podría dar fin a la megasubida que hemos visto estos últimos meses. En función de cómo evolucione en las próximas sesiones podría derivar en una HCH aunque no he podido realizar el análisis pertinente del indicador del volumen. Esto último lo veo poco probable ahora mismo.

Os pego 2 gráficos (en formato de 1 hora y en formato diario).







A destacar los siguientes aspectos:

- La primera parte del primer triángulo tiene máximos crecientes pero los mínimos son lineales. El primer aviso de que algo estaba ocurriendo los dió al *perder la base en 2640*.

- Los máximos intradiarios de las últimas velas han superado (en intradía) la directriz superior de la primera parte del diamante. Hay que destacar que hasta ahora, *en cierres no ha sido superada dicha directriz*.

- En formato de 1 hora se puede apreciar cómo sí que dicha directriz ha sido superada.

- El pico de la vela de máximos *ha chocado contra el fibo del 38,2%*.

Creo que dado el impulso alcista tan grande que ha sufrido el índice, es necesario que en el gráfico se quede la huella de una pauta de vuelta (la que sea) porque no me creo que se gire a la baja sin dar batalla ni realizar la distribución necesaria. De momento tenemos esto en el gráfico, qué no deja de ser una posibilidad pero que ahí está y nos tendría que mantener en alerta ante próximos acontecimientos.

Las próximas jornadas deben arrojar mayor luz, ya que si los máximos de la próxima onda no llegaran a los máximos anuales, la probabilidad de realizar esta pauta aumentarían.

Si se superan los máximos anuales, habrá que abrir largos para acompañar a la tendencia.

Saludos

P.D: Mañana va a ser un día importante por la "magia del día 1"


----------



## donpepito (31 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes.

Hoy se ha librado de nuevo el iBEX.... VERTICE360º en los 0.357EUR y CODERE han hecho línea, cerrando en 6,40€

En el mercado USA... PPHM... se está tomando muy bien la noticia de hoy.... ARIA resiste... oscilando entre los 2.16 / 2.19 USD.


----------



## ddddd (31 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Hoy se ha librado de nuevo el iBEX.... VERTICE360º en los 0.357EUR y CODERE han hecho línea, cerrando en 6,40€
> 
> En el mercado USA... PPHM... se está tomando muy bien la noticia de hoy.... ARIA resiste... oscilando entre los 2.16 / 2.19 USD.



¿Qué quieres decir con que Vertice y Codere han hecho línea?

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## donpepito (31 Ago 2009)

VERTICE360º están echando a los pequeños al igual que en su momento ocurrió con CODERE , en su min de 4,62€ hace un mes y poco.

Hoy han vuelto a bajar a VERTICE360º y jugar con CODERE... pese a los malos resultados del 2T....


----------



## Wataru_ (31 Ago 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Hoy se ha librado de nuevo el iBEX.... VERTICE360º en los 0.357EUR y CODERE han hecho línea, cerrando en 6,40€
> 
> En el mercado USA... PPHM... se está tomando muy bien la noticia de hoy.... ARIA resiste... oscilando entre los 2.16 / 2.19 USD.



Agh! ¡Qué perracos! De todas formas, DP, como ya te dije, PPHM no es de mi confianza, con tan poco institucional una mala noticia ha de ser un estallido. Ahora mismo no recuerdo cuanto tenía en caja...

Aria, esta mañana en el Pre-market, llegó a 2.12, pero vamos seguro que hasta después del congreso no va a caer si lo hace...

Yo me fío más de la mía, el porcentaje institucional ha aumentado hasta un 89% (desde 88... ), ya veremos si nos dan el palo jaja

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (31 Ago 2009)

Pensaba que PPHM la seguias conservando.... FACT... la veo muy alejada de mi precio de entrada... aunque hoy ha tocado los 9.xxUSD ... CONTINUO con mi apuesta personal en ARIA.

Suerte en tus inversiones! XD

http://investorshub.advfn.com/boards/read_msg.aspx?message_id=41035638


----------



## donpepito (31 Ago 2009)

Anadys Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## tonuel (31 Ago 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> tonuel-------------------0------------------6
> 
> Este mes hemos acertado casi todos.




Coño... voy lider... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (31 Ago 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Seguro nunca se puede estar de nada en bolsa, pero tengo razones para creer en lo que digo, esas razones podrían fallar y no sería la primera vez que ocurriera.
> 
> Pero esta vez estoy bastante seguro porque mis razones se basan en muchos análisis que he hecho anteriormente y todos me dicen lo mismo.



Mulder... como nos vayamos al guano y no este dentro te voy a ir a buscar... :



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... como nos vayamos al guano y no este dentro te voy a ir a buscar... :



La decisión de salirte ha sido enteramente tuya y yo no me hago responsable de las decisiones de los demás. Me he puesto largo justo en el mínimo del día y pienso mantener durante un tiempo que espero sea largo.

Si me he equivocado el mercado se encargará de darme mi owned


----------



## Chamuca (31 Ago 2009)

A ver que hase el Sporting.


----------



## tonuel (31 Ago 2009)

Chamuca dijo:


> A ver que hase el Sporting.




Perder contra mi barça... 


Off topic..

¿Se os corta el extremo de la imagen con ONO?... porque menuda mierda de realización... :

Edito: Zoom/imagen optimizada... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (31 Ago 2009)

ARIA --->>>> 2.19USD no está mal para el día!


----------



## donpepito (31 Ago 2009)

Y no es por nada.. pero han visto el incremento de VOL en los últimos minutos... hemos negociado 1M... para finalizar con +2.8MILLONES. XD


----------



## Wataru_ (31 Ago 2009)

Buenas noches ^^!







DP! Aria ha movido unos paquetones inmensos en el After... échale un ojo.

Ta mañana


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas noches ^^!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el AH ha marcado 2,28USD 

Esperemos que mañana sea buen día


----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Esperemos que mañana sea buen día




Yo espero que suba todo hasta el infinito... porque si no me voy a cabrear... 


Saludos


----------



## Burney (1 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas noches ^^!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he de confesar que después de leer estos dias atrás a don pepito me han dado ganas de pillar tb unas Arias a 3,16 pavos

a este paso como las juntemos pillamos silla en el consejo de administración... 

atención al paquetón en 2,27... (no será de alguno de vosotros...) 







Suerte pa tós


----------



## carvil (1 Sep 2009)

Buenas noches 

Cierre en +o- lo esperado. Podria haber dos movimientos alcistas importantes, uno el miercoles con el comunicado de la FOMC y otro el viernes con el dato del empleo 


Salu2


----------



## Burney (1 Sep 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> Cierre en +o- lo esperado. Podria haber dos movimientos alcistas importantes, uno el miercoles con el comunicado de la FOMC y otro el viernes con el dato del empleo
> 
> ...



yo creo que estamos muy cerca de un techo en los mercados... 

ese dato de empleo es muy jugoso para hacer saltar el mercado por los aires... un mal dato y ¡boom!...


----------



## carvil (1 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> yo creo que estamos muy cerca de un techo en los mercados...
> 
> ese dato de empleo es muy jugoso para hacer saltar el mercado por los aires... un mal dato y ¡boom!...




Yep, es posible, pero recuerda la estacionalidad. Creo que el "boom" será el black swan (H1N1 Phase VI) y el dato del desempleo desestacionalizado


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Si... algo se estaba cociendo en ARIA días atrás.... hoy junto al AH ... lleva +3.8MILLONES de accs.

Esta semana despegamos! XD

http://dynamic.nasdaq.com/dynamic/afterhourma.stm

http://video.msn.com/?mkt=en-us&bra...lery:mk:us:vs:1&from=MSNmoney_ticker&tab=s216


----------



## argan (1 Sep 2009)

Si esto se derrumba en el cuarto trimestre seria la primera vez que se empluman a si mismos.


----------



## Burney (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si... algo se estaba cociendo en ARIA días atrás.... hoy junto al AH ... lleva +3.8MILLONES de accs.
> 
> Esta semana despegamos! XD
> 
> ...



donpepito, que objetivo le has marcado a este valor...

gracias...


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Confiando que los resultados serán positivos... final de septiembre a 5.00USD ... si esperamos hasta mediados del 2010 puede llegar a 20.00USD con la aprobación de RIDA.

Luego están los nuevos colaboradores, pendientes de dar el visto bueno por el CEO, tenemos varias "drugs" PIPELINE .... en el laboratorio.

DNDN - HGSI - VANDA ... son ejemplos reales.


----------



## Burney (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Confiando que los resultados serán positivos... final de septiembre a 5.00USD ... si esperamos hasta mediados del 2010 puede llegar a 20.00USD con la aprobación de RIDA.
> 
> Luego están los nuevos colaboradores, pendientes de dar el visto bueno por el CEO, tenemos varias "drugs" PIPELINE .... en el laboratorio.
> 
> DNDN - HGSI - VANDA ... son ejemplos reales.



suena muy bien... pero y si no son buenos... caerá la del pulpo... :

leí que tenías un buen lote, o tienes algo más que confianza en los resultados o los tienes bien puestos... 

suerte


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Todo es posible... si los resultados son peores de lo esperado... nos vamos a los 1.50USD aprox.... yo lo tengo claro... es una inv a largo plazo.... a final de SEPTIEMBRE... saldremos de dudas.

Suerte!


----------



## Burney (1 Sep 2009)

una interesante que he pillado hoy es zeltia en 3,34

mi impresión es que se la llevarán al 4.50...


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

Buenos días.

Por fin parece que funciona esto.

Probando, probando...


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy tenemos gap al alza y caida general del foro.

Tonuel me debe una cerveza 

Lo único que me escama es que yo creo que la subida debería ser mucho más potente de lo que está siendo, pero hay que tener paciencia porque en cualquier momento lo podrían subir muy fuerte.

Está entrando dinero que podría estar marcando el 2800 como objetivo


----------



## pyn (1 Sep 2009)

Buenos días,
¿Dónde estábais? casi me da un vuelco el corazón cuando no cargaba...


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos días,
> ¿Dónde estábais? casi me da un vuelco el corazón cuando no cargaba...



Haztelo mirar... 

Estabamos en el foro de burbuwiki, hay un post del IBEX alternativo para cuando pasa esto en el foro, que últimamente ocurre muy a menudo. Pero solo estabamos Mulder y yo (y un tal Trichi, que no se quien es...)


----------



## pyn (1 Sep 2009)

Bonito guano se está dibujando ¿los datos de paro en la UE no eran a las 10:30?


----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tonuel me debe una cerveza




El chiringo de cintra se hunde Mulder... y estoy fuera... diossss... :







Saludos :


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

¿Qué coño ha pasado?
Una cosa es cerrar el gap, esto ya es pasarse.


----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué coño ha pasado?



He cerrado los cortos.... Botas cabrón.... :



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2009)

Pues lo que está pasando ahora no lo entiendo en absoluto.

No tiene sentido, al menos para mi, seguiré investigando y me han hecho palmar a mi también


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

Buenos dias a todos.

Ayer las MESA me decepcionaron un poco, subieron un 20% para cerrar raquíticamente... debería de haberlas vendido.. vete a saber si hoy se van al guano..

Las Vertices 360 menos mal que están recuperando, a ver si sacan la noticia ya y suben algo para quitármelas de en medio...

Las ARIAS recuperaron muy bien.. lástima de que no tenga liquidez, hubiera acumulado más XD

Las citi me acongojaron vivo, Mulder ha estado muy acertado con sus análisis, seguramente me libre de ellas hoy, no vaya a ser que derrepente las ea a 3 $ y me dé algo..

Saludos.


----------



## pyn (1 Sep 2009)

No sé, pero vaya hostia en los últimos 10 minutos.


----------



## aksarben (1 Sep 2009)

Menudo hachazo...


----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2009)

Voy a ponerme largo... a ver si se acaba de hostiar de una vez... :o




Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

Será que alguno queria ir de compras a precio de saldo... no sé, no sé.
O que yo he entrado en BBVA y se han enterado.


----------



## pyn (1 Sep 2009)

Y todo esto con dos datos positivos, el paro en alemania y el indice de la industria facturera.


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Sep 2009)

Desde el curro
pyn

Al dato del paro aleman se le nota demasiado el tippex.Mirad el post en el principal.


----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2009)

Me sabe mal por vosotros... pero ya estoy hasta los cojones...


Me acabo de poner largo en cintra a 6,11€... a tomar por el culo se va ésto a la de ya... 



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Sep 2009)

Buenos días ^__^!

Luca a mi también... `__´ . Iba a ponerles un Stop en 0.26 ya que abría en 0.28, pero bueno, que se le va hacer, ya sabía cuando entre que era de riesgo elevado y esperemos también que de beneficios elevados.

El ibex dando coba... que jodio .
Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

Aaaaaaghhhhhhhh, mis BBVA y mis Accionas, dios.
He puesto stop en BBVA en 12,20. No me fío un pelo.


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2009)

Lo curioso es que el S&P se ha quedado en sus mínimos de ayer y no sigue lo que hace el Stoxx.

A esto el único sentido que le veo es el del robo legal 'by the face'.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aaaaaaghhhhhhhh, mis BBVA y mis Accionas, dios.
> He puesto stop en BBVA en 12,20. No me fío un pelo.




De Carpatos:

Como decíamos antes, está perforando la media de 200 a 15 minutos, con lo que es una mala señal para todo movimiento alcista en este plazo de tiempo. También está perforando el soporte de los 12,40 que sostuvo la cotización desde hace dos sesiones. Baja -1,01% a 12,27.


----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2009)

> Ay tonuel... tonuel... para que haces caso a estos gacelillas... ahora estarias disfrutando de esos cortos... y restregándote en el guano...




Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

Futuros USA rojos.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

Me voy y espero encontrar esto verde a mi vuelta.


----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Futuros USA rojos.



Que alguien quite el tapón ya... tengo un stop esperando a que me lo revienten... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Saludos



Tu hubieras cerrado el corto con el gap al alza, que ya nos conocemos


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Sep 2009)

Tonuel, por mi parte lo has confirmado... eres un vicioso.. jaja

Sin más comentarios porque eres un caso perdido .

Quien sabe si lo que están haciendo es alimentar a los Osos... creo que este año y el que viene van a ser muy alcistas, así que paciencia. Por supuesto, no hablo del Ibex...

Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

Creo que de momento mis BBVA se han salvado...
¡Bueno, ahora si que me voy!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

Mierda a ver como van los futuros.. creo que venderé citigrupo por si acaso...

Los futuros rojos son DPM para als farmas que llevamos por el foro...


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mierda a ver como van los futuros.. creo que venderé citigrupo por si acaso...
> 
> Los futuros rojos son DPM para als farmas que llevamos por el foro...



Si, tenía que haberme fijado en las ARIAs para considerar la bajada a traición de hoy.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, tenía que haberme fijado en las ARIAs para considerar la bajada a traición de hoy.



Ayer las Arias lo hicieron genial en el After... se compraron grandes paquetes de hasta medio millón de acciones. Quién compre un paquete así seguro que ha de estar bien informado...

Un saludo


----------



## Stuyvesant (1 Sep 2009)

¿¡A traición!? ¿a traición?, pero mira que sois mariquitas. Si os lo vengo diciendo desde principios de agosto. Esto se va al 9500 otra vez. Y encima racionan el foro por la noche para que no pueda meteros leña con los Japos.  Hala, ya empieza el desague. Y por cierto ya me contaréis a que viene todo el rollo de las cintras...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2009)

Veo guano Ibex en sus pantallas, para el indice USA es sólo una trampa atrapa gacelillas nerviosas.

Para BBVA, veo ya muy agotado el valor. Corred insensatos.


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2009)

Señores, no se dejen engañar por la tensión del momento.

La dirección correcta sigue siendo hacia arriba, la bajada de hoy no ha invalidado absolutamente ninguna de mis figuras alcistas y eso que ahora mismo espero al Stoxx en 2700.

El guano está tan anunciado que hoy nos hacen teatrillo de bajar en un día señalado y alcista como este, mañana seguiremos con las bajadas y probablemente lleguemos a 2700. A partir del jueves volveremos a subir.

Desde luego comprendo que no se me pueda hacer mucho caso visto lo visto, pero tampoco busco que nadie se guíe por lo que creo. Yo sigo pensando en alcista y ahora busco el siguiente lugar más adecuado donde ponerme largo, si me pongo corto será para racanear unos puntos a mi favor y nada más.


----------



## Stuyvesant (1 Sep 2009)

La subida de impuestos deja fuera a 440.000 ricos que invierten a través de Sicavs - Cotizalia.com


Zapatero descarta tocar el IRPF y confirma más presión sobre el capital · ELPAÍS.com


Zapatero aumentará la presión fiscal sobre las rentas del capital | El Periódico de Catalunya | Política

Atentos, que han fijado el punto de mira de las subidas de impuestos en las SICAV, y eso puede hacer salir todo el dinero que se ha movido en agosto.

Por si no os habéis coscado.


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Buenos días.

A las SICAVs no las van a tocar.... personalmente, me van a hacer pagar dos puntos y en principio no lo veo mal, 20% sobre rendimiento del capital.


----------



## pyn (1 Sep 2009)

Yo prefiero que me hagan pagar un 20% sobre beneficios que me suban un 2% el rendimiento del trabajo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Veo guano Ibex en sus pantallas, para el indice USA es sólo una trampa atrapa gacelillas nerviosas.
> 
> Para BBVA, veo ya muy agotado el valor. Corred insensatos.



Una pregunta, tu que llevas Citi desde más abajo.

Dónde tienes puesto el Stop? 

Me tiene un poco asustadillo la apertura... (sentimiento gaceril)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Yo prefiero que me hagan pagar un 20% sobre beneficios que me suban un 2% el rendimiento del trabajo.



Nos suben los impuestos para no aprovechar bien el capital.

No descienden nada su gasto exacerbado, mantienen autonomías diputaciones y demás agujeros negros, prepararán el Plan E2 para volver a levantar más aceras y dejarlas como estaban....

Además el riesgo de huida de capitales va a ser tremendo, creo que entre todos deberíamos comprar una isla y fundar un país offshore...


----------



## sapito (1 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Nos suben los impuestos para no aprovechar bien el capital.
> 
> No descienden nada su gasto exacerbado, mantienen autonomías diputaciones y demás agujeros negros, prepararán el Plan E2 para volver a levantar más aceras y dejarlas como estaban....
> 
> Además el riesgo de huida de capitales va a ser tremendo, creo que entre todos deberíamos comprar una isla y fundar un país offshore...



Ya que estamos de tranqui, podemos seguir con el off-topic...

Puede que haya muchas formas de mejorar españa, para empezar recortando gasto, pero que las rentas del capital apoquinen más que las del trabajo me parece bastante lógico...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Una pregunta, tu que llevas Citi desde más abajo.
> 
> Dónde tienes puesto el Stop?
> 
> Me tiene un poco asustadillo la apertura... (sentimiento gaceril)



Lo tengo puesto a 3,8 . Temo una barrida de stop gacelera en breve pero con este valor estoy tranquilo en medio-largo plazo.


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

SPPI.... tiene posibilidades, si alguno desea unas plusv rápidas.

Five Drug Makers with Pending Catalysts -- Seeking Alpha


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

NO digo que sea o no sea lógico, sólo comento que para salir del pozo necesitamos Inversión Extranjera Directa, y la inestabilidad política y fiscal que crea el gobierno la aleja.

Por ponerte un ejemplo, yo quiro montar una PYME y paso de que un banco me de o no un crédito (que seguramente no me lo dé porque no pienso comprar local) arriesgo mi dinero en bolsa para autofinanciarme, si me hacen pagar más impuestos tardaré más en montar el negocio.. (ya que estos impuestos no me van a repercutir en subvenciones para iniciar mi actividad)

Por supuesto que es menos malo que subir el IVA, pero, piensas que no lo van a hacer??

Y el IRPF se han cagado con el globo sonda, la primera subida a la rentas bajas les salió muy bien...

Saludos.


----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2009)

El tema es gastar menos... pero se ve que los políticos prefieren hundir España antes que echar a los asesores y amigotes que han colocado estos últimos años en las administraciones públicas... :o


Por cierto Mulder... tengo el último largo en cintra con 0,0 de plusvalias... a ver si espabilamos con esos sistemas... 


Saludos


----------



## SNB4President (1 Sep 2009)

Para intentar explicar un poco la bajada de hoy que veo que Mulder se ha quedado patitieso, es curioso que siempre que el dólar toca los 78 en varias ocasiones, se hunde el mercado. Esa es mi apuesta.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Lo tengo puesto a 3,8 . Temo una barrida de stop gacelera en breve pero con este valor estoy tranquilo en medio-largo plazo.



Uff yo las tengo compradas a 5,00 prefiero venderlas ahora y pillar el valor que me dice DP....


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Sep 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Ya que estamos de tranqui, podemos seguir con el off-topic...
> 
> Puede que haya muchas formas de mejorar españa, para empezar recortando gasto, pero que las rentas del capital apoquinen más que las del trabajo me parece bastante lógico...



Sapito, cualquier administrador decente sabe recortar en sitios que no sean prioritarios en épocas de crisis.

No niego un profundo desasosiego con el futuro de España con estos políticos que tenemos. Ojo... creo que el PP lo haría casi igual de mal, y la verdad en las próximas generales no sabría a quien votar...

Hay muchas cosas que se podrían hacer desde la administración para fomentar a las empresas y no hacen nada, solo darles más carga burocrática (que no se te olvide nada que te arruinan...).

DP, me parece admirable, yo seguro estaría rabiando si tuviera que pagar más a estos inútiles que no saben hacer nada...

Un saludo desde el off-topic


----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> No niego un profundo desasosiego con el futuro de España con estos políticos que tenemos. Ojo... creo que el PP lo haría casi igual de mal, y la verdad *en las próximas generales no sabría a quien votar... *






*Pues para votar a éste has de tener más fe que un servidor... *


Saludos


----------



## SNB4President (1 Sep 2009)

¿Pero todavía votáis, hamijos?


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Sep 2009)

Juuuasss, evidentemente, el "señor" Zapatero no entra en mis dudas... me refería a UPyD u algo así... al PP, que casi lo descarto ya que a Rajoy lo considero casi tan culpable como a ZP. 

No votaré, total... el único objetivo de los políticos es cobrar a fin de mes, para eso me quedo en mi casita, a no ser que haya una votación para decapitar a ciertos políticos...


----------



## Stuyvesant (1 Sep 2009)

No, si lo mejor es recortar en educación, becas, investigación, que es lo que hizo Aznar nada mas llegar, y subir el IRPF y los impuestos indirectos para beneficiar a la SGAE.

Las SICAV son un remedo de paraíso fiscal y en vez de atraer inversión, han conseguido gripar la bolsa. El impuesto de sociedades debería estar bajando y aumentando la presión fiscal sobre plusvalías de rentas para movilizar el dinero hacía las empresas y la creación de empleo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

Yo voy a votar al partido Burbujista XD

Si este post tiene 2 millones de visitas, si montamos algo igual incluso tenemos algún escaño XD.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Sep 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> No, si lo mejor es recortar en educación, becas, investigación, que es lo que hizo Aznar nada mas llegar, y subir el IRPF y los impuestos indirectos para beneficiar a la SGAE.
> 
> Las SICAV son un remedo de paraíso fiscal y en vez de atraer inversión, han conseguido gripar la bolsa. El impuesto de sociedades debería estar bajando y aumentando la presión fiscal sobre rentas de plusvalías para movilizar el dinero hacía las empresas y la creación de empleo.



Ummm ¿Tu sabes que al sacar el dinero de la SICAV has de pagar un 30% de los beneficios?. Como en cualquier empresa...


----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> No votaré, total...



Hay que votar... aunque sea a Perico el de los palotes... 


Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo voy a votar al partido Burbujista XD
> 
> Si este post tiene 2 millones de visitas, si montamos algo igual incluso tenemos algún escaño XD.



Luca en este foro en el 2005 u algo así hubo un intento....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca en este foro en el 2005 u algo así hubo un intento....



Pues creo que el momento sería ahora que la gente ha visto la luz...


----------



## Stuyvesant (1 Sep 2009)

Sí, pero no sobre las plusvalías, que tributan un 18%. Bonita forma de inmovilizar capitales y de seguir inflando la bolsa. Por no hablar de las formas de desinvertir en una SICAV si está controlada por una sociedad.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

Buenas, acabo de llegar y veo que no me he perdido nada, todo sigue igual.

Un partido de Burbuja.info para las elecciones... pero será en Alcorcón, ¿no?


----------



## sapito (1 Sep 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Sí, pero no sobre las plusvalías, que tributan un 18%. Bonita forma de inmovilizar capitales y de seguir inflando la bolsa. Por no hablar de las formas de desinvertir en una SICAV si está controlada por una sociedad.



Convendría aclarar exactamente qué es una sicav y su posible utilidad para el mangoneo de impuestos, porque hay opiniones contradictorias ( ir- decía que fiscalmente eran como los fondos para los no ricos).

Concretando, si pagan el 18% sobre las plusvalías, sobre que pagan el 30%. ¿Sobre los dividendos?

Lo de que que contribuyen a inflar la bolsa no se me había ocurrido, pero la verdad es que dan un fuerte aliciente a no salirte...


----------



## Condor (1 Sep 2009)

Nada mejor para una crisis de partidos que la creación de un nuevo partido... ¿y si participáramos en los que ya hay?

Por cierto, en las elecciones siempre veo un montón de listas para escoger, así que no creo que se trate de crear un nuevo partido, o como les sucedió a los mormones en la crisis de profeta Joseph Smith y lo que le dijo Diós: "crea la verdadera religión" hay que joderse.


----------



## Carolus Rex (1 Sep 2009)

¿Alguien ha leido algo de LEHMQ?

Han pasado de negociar 3-4 MM a negociar 125 MM en un par de dias....

¿Que estarán tramando?

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Tonuel... como van las inversiones?

Me acaban de llegar unas invitaciones para la presentación del nuevo PORSCHE PANAMERA.... te va a dar tiempo a realizar las plusv?


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2009)

En mi modesta opinión la política en este pais está más muerta que la momia de tutankamon. No hay ninguna alternativa seria, pero yo creo que cualquier alternativa es mucho mejro al payaso que tenemos ahora en la Moncloa, sin embargo no pienso votar a nadie porque nadie me convence.

Ya he votado muchas veces para quitar al payaso que había en ese momento y me estoy cansando del voto útil. Solo votaré a quien vea que YA está en el gobierno y hace las cosas bien.

Y para mi hacer las cosas bien sería algo como lo que voy a contar.

En USA, concretamente en N.Y. o California suele existir más mentalidad socialista, por lo tanto los impuestos son más altos, hay muchas más leyes y estos estados acaban en quiebra cada temporada, ahora mismo son de los estados que más pierden empleo.

En Texas hay una mentalidad de odio al Estado y a los impuestos muy arraigada, la regulación es poca, los impuestos muy bajos, sin embargo jamás he oido que el estado de Texas haya estado en quiebra alguna vez y ahora mismo se que es uno de los estados que más empleo crea.

Para mi no hay dudas, en este pais hay que eliminar impuestos a punta pala, eliminar que un funcionario sea fijo para toda vida (y también puestos de funcionario), eliminar montones y montones de regulación y tomar al Estado como lo que es, un enemigo natural de la población, y no papa-Estado que es como lo entiende la mayor parte aquí.

Reducir Estado y, por supuesto reducir autonomías, eso es lo que hay que hacer ahora mismo y la mejor receta para salir de la crisis.

Luego hay problemas menores como el coste del suelo o la vivienda, pero si alguien piensa un poco con esta solución desaparecerían de un plumazo la mayor parte de problemas asociados del pais, es el Estado el principal obstáculo para salir de esta crisis.

Así es como lo entiendo yo y no descarto emigrar a Texas alguna vez.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

¿Qué pasa en el foro? Antes estaba en la pagina 3744 y ahora en la 3743...
¿están quitando mensajes?

Edito: estaban vuestros mensajes en la página 3744, y después me han saltado a la 3743, ha pasado mi mensaje a la 3744... NO SE SI ME EXPLICO.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión la política en este pais está más muerta que la momia de tutankamon. No hay ninguna alternativa seria, pero yo creo que cualquier alternativa es mucho mejro al payaso que tenemos ahora en la Moncloa, sin embargo no pienso votar a nadie porque nadie me convence.
> 
> Ya he votado muchas veces para quitar al payaso que había en ese momento y me estoy cansando del voto útil. Solo votaré a quien vea que YA está en el gobierno y hace las cosas bien.
> 
> ...




Texas es mi sitio favorito de USA, superbarato todo y los sueldos son muy altos.

Recién licenciado estuve a punto de trabajar en una librería organizando las ventas y proveedores, mi primer sueldo eran 38.000 $ por año mas seguro médico con buenas coberturas...

Estuve mirando casa y costaba 60.000$ a 14 km del trabajo (tremendamente cerca, ya que allí las distancias son muy grandes) de 4 habitaciones con jardín garaje anexo y bandera americana.. XD)

Al final no apliqué y creo que me arrepiento...


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Luca... yo no me lo pensaria dos veces... vuelve a los STATES! XD

Yo estuve unos meses en SANTA MONICA y prefiero esta zona, sobre todo por el clima..........


----------



## Caída a Plomo (1 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues creo que el momento sería ahora que la gente ha visto la luz...



Me mondo lirondo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Me mondo lirondo



Hombre, si en la noria de telahinco ya salen las encuestas poniendo mal a ZP tu me dirás is no es una buena señal... o el escaño de UPyD...


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Por cierto... no os podeis quejar de las recomendaciones de DP HF... VERTICE360º ... si es que los MMs y DP han realizado el mismo M.D. XD


----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... como van las inversiones?



Como no nos la peguemos pronto me va a dar igual que nos metan el 18% o el 81%... 



donpepito dijo:


> Me acaban de llegar unas invitaciones para la presentación del nuevo PORSCHE PANAMERA.... te va a dar tiempo a realizar las plusv?



No tiene mala pinta, lo mejor de Porsche... aunque prefiero los Ferrari la verdad... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Si quieres algún PORSCHE... te puedo pasar mi contacto... un descuento de -10% sobre tarifa...


----------



## aksarben (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca... yo no me lo pensaria dos veces... vuelve a los STATES! XD



+1, creo que aquí hay cada vez menos futuro, y Texas es un buen lugar para progresar si te gusta buscarte la vida y no esperar que te llueva el maná del cielo.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

A lo que estamos, burbus, que os dispersáis y aquí nos estamos jugando la pasta.
Estoy a punto de que me salte el stop de BBVA (lo tengo a 12,20), y no sé si quitarlo (ya sé, ya sé que los stops no se quitan), o si iremos a peor con los usanos.
¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

PM.... FERROVIAL... tiene algo de recorrido ------los bancos---- tienen que recortar.


----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si quieres algún PORSCHE... te puedo pasar mi contacto... un descuento de -10% sobre tarifa...



yadeciayo... gracias...


Pero estoy ahorrando para la jubilación... ya sabes... 



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> yadeciayo... gracias...
> 
> 
> Estoy ahorrando para la jubilación... ya sabes...



¿Qué tal van esas cintras?


----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué tal van esas cintras?



Con miniplusvas... pero me las voy a quitar de encima...

Aún con stop ajustadito estar largo es un suplicio... 



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

Eso de los coches que llaman la atención es un poco peligroso con la de grupos mafiosos que rondan por el país e inspectores de hacienda y tal...

De todas maneras, aunque tuviera capital de sobra (ponle 3 "minolles" de € en metálico) seguramente no me comprara ninguno de estos vehículos, me quedaría con el mío, ahora que igual.. me compraba otras 2 motos para hacerle compañía a la mía en el garaje XD


----------



## Kujire (1 Sep 2009)

Buenos días,

Bueno bueno ayer os comenté que nos íbamos a los 1010, y hemos hecho 1010.75 en el mini, lo peor es que me pilló reunida a última hora de ayer, bluff me acuerdo de la frase de un tipo majo "no quiero tener razón ,... sólo quiero hacer plata!" pues eso que de las razones no se vive... en fin.

TODO el mundo espera la ISM que viene a las 10ET(3pm Canarias) así que a esperar


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Con miniplusvas... pero me las voy a quitar de encima...
> 
> Aún con stop ajustadito estar largo es un suplicio...



Y corto... idem
Estar dentro es un suplicio.
Pero estar fuera... es difícil.
Que malo es el vicio.


----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2009)

A las 16:00 nos vamos a visitar a Mohamed... voy a ajustar un poco más el stop por si acaso...



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

No hay nada que temer.... hay que disfrutar del dinero, solo es un bien material, igual que algunos de los que invierten 360.000,00€ en una pseudo vivienda.


----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Eso de los coches que llaman la atención es un poco peligroso con la de grupos mafiosos que rondan por el país e inspectores de hacienda y tal...
> 
> De todas maneras, aunque tuviera capital de sobra (ponle 3 "minolles" de € en metálico) seguramente no me comprara ninguno de estos vehículos, me quedaría con el mío, ahora que igual.. me compraba otras 2 motos para hacerle compañía a la mía en el garaje XD




Si, con lo que viene es mejor comprarse uno de éstos...:









El caso es que no se si me cabria por la rampa del garaje...


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

Pecata yo ando acongojado con Citigroup, y directamente no le voy a poner Stop, me la voy a jugar.

Respecto las V360º a ver si rompen, a 0,50 me libro de ellas... y quien sabe si compró 4k€ más de Arias....


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pecata yo ando acongojado con Citigroup, y directamente no le voy a poner Stop, me la voy a jugar.
> 
> Respecto las V360º a ver si rompen, a 0,50 me libro de ellas... y quien sabe si compró 4k€ más de Arias....



Ay, Luca, es que nunca pongo stop, y así me luce el pelo.
Así que esta vez, he puesto el stop, que si no me veo pilladísima con las BBVA en 5,00€ y yo esperando hasta 2012. Y si sube algo, iré subiendo el stop.

El mercado USA es otra historia. No te sirve de nada poner stop con los bandazos que pega.


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Los MMs de VERTICE360º son unos señoritos... y para ellos AGOSTO es sagrado.. ayer movieron el arbol... como ya comenté...... esto es SPAIN! XD

Ya mismo comienzan a filtrar datos de los resultados de ARIA.... hay prisa por comprar!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No hay nada que temer.... hay que disfrutar del dinero, solo es un bien material, igual que algunos de los que invierten 360.000,00€ en una pseudo vivienda.



Jaja tampoco em compraría una vivienda si tuviera 3m€, pero prefiero coches berlina, normales y corrientes, para pagar poco seguro, combustible y tal, como el VW TDI que tengo...

Para sentir potencia y pasión prefiero las motos, dan más adrenalina, la mía no es ningún pepinaco y hace 0-100 en 3,5 sec, casi como un porsche...


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los MMs de VERTICE360º son unos señoritos... y para ellos AGOSTO es sagrado.. ayer movieron el arbol... como ya comenté...... esto es SPAIN! XD
> 
> Ya mismo comienzan a filtrar datos de los resultados de ARIA.... hay prisa por comprar!



Yo no compro... que las bajo a 1,00 USD en un santiamén.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Jaja tampoco em compraría una vivienda si tuviera 3m€, pero prefiero coches berlina, normales y corrientes, para pagar poco seguro, combustible y tal, como el VW TDI que tengo...
> 
> Para sentir potencia y pasión prefiero las motos, dan más adrenalina, la mía no es ningún pepinaco y hace 0-100 en 3,5 sec, casi como un porsche...



Yo tengo un fiat punto de 15 años... ya os había dicho alguna vez que soy un poco perroflauta.


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Hehehehe... ya veo que no tienes pensado dejar testamento!!!! XD

Cuando tengas hijos.... jubilarás la moto.....


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

PM.... hummmm... no trabajarás en ASUNTOS SOCIALES...


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

Soy una odiada, vilipendiada e insultada funcionaria.
Del estado ejpañó.


----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2009)

DP... pensándolo bien... ese Panamera mejor que un superdeportivo... 


Sobretodo porque tiene 5 puertas...


<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MGTfcc2ArqM&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MGTfcc2ArqM&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

No tienes que ocultarlo... si eres del GRUPO A.... hacemos la vista g....


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No tienes que ocultarlo... si eres del GRUPO A.... hacemos la vista g....



Ja ja ja ja.
Pues va a ser que no.
Y antes de que me digáis nada por estar en internet en horario laboral, ESTOY DE VACACIONES.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

A quien le preguntas a Pecata?

No tiene porqué hombre... amí me encantan los vehículos clásicos, pero como no me puedo permitir adquirir joyas pues me conformo con los "modern clasics" hasta esperar que tengan 25 años...

Si las arias pegan pepinazo, seguramente me compre una yamaha TRX 850 y la deje totalmente nueva... (soy aficionadillo a la mecánica, por eos no me hacen mucha gracia los porsche, tienen muchas roscas a izquierda!!!)

Pecata respecto a lo de tu Fiat punto, hasta hace nada y menos yo compraba coches de 2ª mano, los arreglaba, los tenía 30.000 km y los volvía a vender.. me salía gratis tenerlos... sólo perdía dinero en gasolina, seguro e impuestos... No creo que sea de perroflauta.. Cuando trabajaba en Madrid yo iba en bicicleta al curro!!!

Son cosas de sentido común, no perroflautismo... XD

Ups que abren los yankis...


----------



## carvil (1 Sep 2009)

Buenos mediodias 

Alguien movio 32.000 contratos en el E-mini en dos tandas a las 10.30 El foro estaba caido esta mañana.


Salu2


----------



## Burney (1 Sep 2009)

Hola gente, el stop me ha echado de las zeltias esta mañana. 

Con la liquidez creo que iré en plan tranquilo y probaré con largos en la zona del SAN en el 10,40. Si se rompe a la baja ese nivel entonces si que nos vamos a tomar por culo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> DP... pensándolo bien... ese Panamera mejor que un superdeportivo...
> 
> 
> Sobretodo porque tiene 5 puertas...
> ...



Los 5 puertas son de pobres y tal...

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

La versión TURBO del Panamera... está por Madrid circulando... este fin de semana... se ha dejado ver por algunos lugares ... creando la necesidad a los caprichosos.

Va a competir con mercedes en el mismo segmento......


----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Los 5 puertas son de pobres y tal...
> 
> Saludos.



Pues irse de viaje con un superdeportivo ya me contarás... la maleta te la pones entre las piernas... 


Aunque se podria comprar los dos cuando Aria pegue el pelotazo... 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rbdZSLmfsXg&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rbdZSLmfsXg&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

ZELTIA, tiene un precio no real, con el valor contable de la empresa..... cada cual que invierta donde quiera... pero los 5.40EUR de hace unos meses... no eran acordes.

Ahora tocará meter miedo para que vendan los minoritarios.... 200millones de acs... esto me recuerda a CTIC - HEB.... ya sabes Kujire... y lo +seguro es que hagan otra ampliación de capital... para colocar +papelitos!


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Os gustan las posis de venta en VERTICE360º ... estos MMs son de libro!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

Jarl! cómo suben las Vértice... a ver si hoy puedo poner un stop profit y dejo correr las plusvalías... Gracias DP por la reco.


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2009)

Ya sabía yo que la bajada de hoy no cuadraba, de Cárpatos:



> Se está comentando en el mercado que alguien ha movido una operación muy importante en el mercado de opciones, vendiendo 73.000 calls vencimiento diciembre strike 3.000. Cualquiera puede ver el volumen anormal que lleva ese strike con más de 79.000 contratos ahora mismo.
> 
> Además el mismo operador, posiblemente un gran fondo ha realizado un put spread collar de 73.000 contratos igualmente en los strikes de diciembre 2.200/ 2.600, pueden comprobar que el volumen en ambos strikes también es enorme.
> 
> ...



Yo he visto esa bajada como hecha a traición y así ha sido.


----------



## Burney (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ZELTIA, tiene un precio no real, con el valor contable de la empresa..... cada cual que invierta donde quiera... pero los 5.40EUR de hace unos meses... no eran acordes.
> 
> Ahora tocará meter miedo para que vendan los minoritarios.... 200millones de acs... esto me recuerda a CTIC - HEB.... ya sabes Kujire... y lo +seguro es que hagan otra ampliación de capital... para colocar +papelitos!



el valor real de zeltia es casi nulo, casi todo son expectativas

pero cuando la jodia se pone a subir como todos sabemos, quién no quiere estar dentro... 

de todas formas, no he descartado aún que sea una rotura falsa, pero la disciplina es la disciplina. Si se pone claramente por encima del 3,3x puede que vuelva a meterme al vuelo...


----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2009)

Cuando todos los leones empecemos a vender de golpe si que nos vamos a reir... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Si estamos de acuerdo.. con esa empresa.. pero.... me recuerda a otras que solo aparentan... su mercado está en BOLSA... y no en la investigación y comerc... de los medicamentos.

XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

Yo opino que se aproxima una ampli de capital en Zeltia, te la juegas mucho...

Después de la ampli puede que sea interesante pillarlas...

Debería coincidir más o menos el subidón de zeltia dias antes del desplome de bancos...

Es mi humilde opinión...


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Sep 2009)

Mulder, Carpatitos, dice que se han puesto bajistas y que cuidado con el 1010... Esto me acojona, y además habla de la quiebra de un gran Hedge... 

¿Qué opinas? ¿ Gran bajada hoy?


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

El EUR está cayendo....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El EUR está cayendo....



Pues a ver si sigue así... y ampliamos todavía más las plusvalías....


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

vertice360º +22% nunca fallan!


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

Recuperamos algo.
Voy a subir mi stop de BBVA un poco más arriba.


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mulder, Carpatitos, dice que se han puesto bajistas y que cuidado con el 1010... Esto me acojona, y además habla de la quiebra de un gran Hedge...
> 
> ¿Qué opinas? ¿ Gran bajada hoy?



No se que pasará hoy o mañana, probablemente bajemos, pero espero que el jueves se reanuden las alzas. No se ha invalidado ninguna de mis figuras alcistas, no veo el sentido negativo en ningún indicador (a medio plazo) y no creo que bajemos por mucho que hoy nos tiremos de los pelos, me puedo equivocar y ya lo dije ayer, pero yo lo que veo es eso.

Pero cada cual que opine lo que prefiera, alguien que se quiere deshacer de tantos contratos suele hacerlo poco a poco, no tiene sentido hacerlo deprisa si puedes dejar que suba y andar deshaciendo posiciones a lo largo de un día que se anunciaba alcista y a mejor precio.

De todos modos ahora mismo la tendencia es bajista a ultracorto plazo, así que habrá que esperar a que ocurra algo, superar máximos del día o similar.

Por otra parte tampoco pretendo tener razón, lo que quiero es ganar dinero, yo pongo stops por si las cosas no van en la dirección que yo quiero. Cuando ese stop salta me impide perder más, las banderas imperiales que se las coma otro


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Sep 2009)

Ufff fondos metiendo pasta fuerte en derivados y futuros... va siendo hora de "largar" los largos y empezar a posicionarse largo en banquitos (no les veo mas recorrido al alza).
¿Alguna info sobre si las manos fuertes han empezado a distribuir?


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

ARIA 2.34USD .... take off!


----------



## Burney (1 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo opino que se aproxima una ampli de capital en Zeltia, te la juegas mucho...
> 
> Después de la ampli puede que sea interesante pillarlas...
> 
> ...



en principio no sé si era a finales de septiembre que había otro rollo de esos con la FDA

y con Zeltia ya se sabe, sube antes de... y se piña después de...


----------



## Burney (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ARIA 2.34USD .... take off!



por impulsos vi un posible tramo hasta el 2,5x

pero antes a ver si se carga el 2,35 que la frenó la otra vez...


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2009)

Hamijos, las ARIA a 2,31USD


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2009)

Mulder, ¿le han pegado un buen mordisco al dinero?


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Vamos a por los 2.36USD ... esta vez es la que cuenta!


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Mulder, ¿le han pegado un buen mordisco al dinero?



Si, se lo han dado, ahora mismo repunta un poco, veremos si lo que quieren es subir, a las 16:00 hay dato ya veremos que pasa en ese momento.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

Tonuel, ahora tendrás plusvas en las cintras, ¿no?
¿ves como ganas mas, haciendo lo contrario a tus deseos?


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Aria ---->>>>> 2.38usd!!!!!

2.44usd


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Vamos a por los 2.50USD ...... GO ARIA!


----------



## Riviera (1 Sep 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_JT7_4_OVyE&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_JT7_4_OVyE&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Abrochense los cinturones


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2009)

Aria esta subiendo bastante, pero todavía creo que no ha llegado el momento de despegar.

Eso si, muy buena pinta tiene.


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2009)

De Cárpatos, otra vez:



> 15:51:55 h.
> Intradía [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



Le han dado un nuevo mordisco a la pasta y yo lo estoy viendo también...


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

Pues esto va p'arriba.
¿Y el dato de las 16:00?

Edito: no sé si ajustar de nuevo el stop o quitarlo directamente. A mi ya no me acojonan con estas triquiñuelas.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Sep 2009)

Buenos... ufff jaja

Calendario econmico


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

Nueva visita a los infiernos.


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2009)

Cuidado que ahora le han dado otro buen mordisco al dinero, ya está muy por debajo de mínimos del día, hoy están manipulando a conciencia.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)




----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tonuel, ahora tendrás plusvas en las cintras, ¿no?
> ¿ves como ganas mas, haciendo lo contrario a tus deseos?



Da igual, nunca me haré del Madrid... espero no tardar mucho en ponerme corto... :o


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Hay que tener valor... algunas veces... el juego termina:

ACADIA Pharmaceuticals Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Carolus Rex (1 Sep 2009)

DP, otra de las tuyas CRXX. Ayer comenzaron a incrementar el volumen..... pillé 1500 el dia 25/8 a 1.75USD

y otra...ANDS. Ayer pillé 1000 a 2.33USD

Las Vertice hoy también sobre el 20%, y por supuesto también llevo ARIA a un precio medio de 1.83

Como ya te comenté, DP eres un crack!!!

Edito: Según The WSJ de hoy, ACAD no ha obtenido los resultados esperados en las pruebas clínicas de su medicamento contra el párkinson. De todos modos había llegado a máximos no superados desde Junio/Julio del año pasado.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay que tener valor... algunas veces... el juego termina:
> 
> ACADIA Pharmaceuticals Inc. - Google Finance




Si que ha terminado si... 


Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay que tener valor... algunas veces... el juego termina:
> 
> ACADIA Pharmaceuticals Inc. - Google Finance



Glub :


----------



## pyn (1 Sep 2009)

Una duda donpepito, tú el tema de las pharmas ¿lo miras diariamente? ¿tienes algún motor de búsqueda? ¿eres del sector? Porque manejar tantísima información de tantos valores requiere mucha inversión (de tiempo y dinero).

Un saludo y mil gracias por toda la información que nos provees.


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

ACADIA Pharmaceuticals Inc. (ACAD.W) Key Developments | Stocks | Reuters.com

Siempre se puede salir uno a tiempo... o no?


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

El kit de mulder en versión ALPHA... solo algunos lo tenemos.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ACADIA Pharmaceuticals Inc. (ACAD.W) Key Developments | Stocks | Reuters.com
> 
> Siempre se puede salir uno a tiempo... o no?



Es un aviso en toda regla de cómo se las gasta un mercado tan especulativo como ese.

Cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Según mis investigaciones, MERCK tiene previsto comprar ARIA en el medio plazo... ahora solo es cuestión de tener O_O y dejar correr las plusv/minusv....... ACAD ha sido un pelotazo para quien ha realizado las plusv... antes de los resultados del TRIAL.


----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Siempre se puede salir uno a tiempo... o no?



He puesto el stop en los 6,12€...

unas miniplusvas no me las quitará ni el mismísimo guano en persona... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2009)

uiii... que viene... que pena de cintras... lo poco que me van a durar... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Barclays... vendió en 18-08-2009 un 70% de la cartera en ACAD... ha sido un movimiento muy oportuno

<table class="sortable" id="anyid" width="955"><tbody><tr class="odd"><td name="tcol1" id="tcol1" nowrap="nowrap">2009-08-18</td><td name="tcol2" id="tcol2" nowrap="nowrap">2009-06-30</td><td name="tcol3" id="tcol3" style="text-align: left;" nowrap="nowrap"> 13F-HR/A</td><td name="tcol4" id="tcol4" style="text-align: left;">Barclays Global Investors Uk Holdings Ltd</td><td name="tcol13" id="tcol13" style="text-align: left;">Institution</td><td name="tcol5" id="tcol5" nowrap="nowrap"> 519,211</td><td name="tcol9" id="tcol9" nowrap="nowrap">Sold Some</td><td name="tcol10" id="tcol10" nowrap="nowrap">-1,238,865</td><td name="tcol11" id="tcol11" nowrap="nowrap">-70.46 %</td><td name="tcol6" id="tcol6" nowrap="nowrap">$2,985,463</td><td name="tcol7" id="tcol7" nowrap="nowrap">$3,032,192</td><td name="tcol8" id="tcol8" nowrap="nowrap">$46,729</td><td name="tcol14" id="tcol14" sorttable_customkey="1.56" nowrap="nowrap">1.56 % </td><td name="tcol12" id="tcol12" nowrap="nowrap">$-111,498</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Según mis investigaciones, MERCK tiene previsto comprar ARIA en el medio plazo... ahora solo es cuestión de tener O_O y dejar correr las plusv/minusv....... ACAD ha sido un pelotazo para quien ha realizado las plusv... antes de los resultados del TRIAL.



Para que luego digan que el análisis técnico lo es todo en la bolsa. Un ejemplo muy claro.

Cuidadín con los cocos.


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2009)

Nos vamos al guano, y hoy es de verdad, el dinero no levanta cabeza en ningún mínimo y siguen soltando más y más sin parar, vaya escabechina tenemos por delante ahora mismo.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Sep 2009)

`__´ He perdido unos doscientos y largos euros... en Fact.

Lo mismo sube... pero un institucional ha vendido su parte y me largo.

Un saludo 
Ah y he reducido la parte que tenía en beneficios en Mesa

08/27/09 MATLINPATTERSON FA ACQUISITION L L C, Beneficial Owner of more than 10% of a Class of Security Sale Indirect $46.97 M 7.52 M $5.91 - $7.56 35.57 M


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

MESA... es un valor muy manipulable... vende en alguna de sus locas subidas del 25% y vuelve a comprar... si te sigue gustando!


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> MESA... es un valor muy manipulable... vende en alguna de sus locas subidas del 25% y vuelve a comprar... si te sigue gustando!



Ahora mismo solo tengo dentro unos 3 mil dolares y no pienso ampliar... cuando entre en beneficios (está cerca), las largo.

DP! Que susto... mirame please lo del Institucional en Fact... como es que ha vendido con rango 5.91-7 $ ¿? Jurr...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

Puff vaya pánico que me entra viendo el -68% ahora que ando con plusvalías de un 8%....


----------



## pyn (1 Sep 2009)

¿Qué ha pasado en el Dow?


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

dios, ya estamos otra vez como antes.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Nos vamos al guano, y hoy es de verdad, el dinero no levanta cabeza en ningún mínimo y siguen soltando más y más sin parar, vaya escabechina tenemos por delante ahora mismo.



La clave va a estar en la próxima onda de impulso, si se agota antes de los máximos ..... hay que empezar a andar con cuidado.

Sí que es raro que esté bajando hoy siendo día 1.


----------



## Kujire (1 Sep 2009)

No me digan que no saben cómo están las cosas, yo con la mini desde + de una semana, los ñús entrnado a palo y los cocos distribuyendo,.....

Alguien parece que se asusta porque se mueven miles de contratos....


> ¿Pero qué conio es esto:????? Cómo nadie me avisó que ésto era sobre Compra - Venta?????????:



y mis amig@s vendiéndolo todooooooo!!! saben lo que hacen en este momento?


> SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL!!!!!!



...pues eso Toneeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2009)

Acaba de romper los 2740 a lo bestia con una velas rojas bastante curiosas.

Se va hacia los 2700


----------



## Riviera (1 Sep 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oxlyKA9O9LA&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oxlyKA9O9LA&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


¿alguien mas escucha ese cantico celestial?


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2009)

No hay ni una compra, en cada mínimo normalmente aparece algo de dinero comprador, hoy no, nada de nada, en cada mínimo simplemente se para de soltar hasta que al cabo de un rato sigue la suelta.

Esto no lo había visto hasta hoy.

PD: Me he puesto corto en 2765 y al querer asegurar stop me he equivocado y me he salido con solo 5 puntos de beneficio.....ARGGGGG!!!

edito: el dinero marca 2689-2661 como objetivo ahora mismo, casi nada.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

Fuera de Acciona a 90,00.
Pude haber vendido más alto, pero también puede que sigan bajando más. Todo esto que pasa es muy raro.


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Icagen, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Kujire (1 Sep 2009)

..acabo de escuchar esto.....



> La madre que parió al Roubini!!!
> 
> 
> siiii TU cab*** ponte corto con 2 O_O, si TU que se acaba la crisis eh?... voy a vender hasta tu m***** ita**ana!!!



más carga ... a los infiernos con él!!!!


----------



## Burney (1 Sep 2009)

qué le habeis hecho al mercado?

que jodios, no os puedo dejar solos...

PD: Me parece que ya queda poco para que Tonuel empiece a repartir certifieds...


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Fuera de Acciona a 90,00.
> Pude haber vendido más alto, pero también puede que sigan bajando más. Todo esto que pasa es muy raro.



Muchos tienen que recoger beneficios ....


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2009)

Las ARIA a 2,22 USD :

Pues sí que se menea :


----------



## carvil (1 Sep 2009)

En 1004 sp futuros debería parar era el objetivo por abajo 


Salu2

Edito: 990 objetivo hay panico


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Cuidado con las vertice360º van a dejarla en 0.39EUR en subasta.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

Las vertice mañana se la pegan, las tenía que haber vendido...


----------



## Kujire (1 Sep 2009)

OJO!!! ... alo que dicen los analistos para explicar esto



> blablablablabla.....porque la bolsa está cara:




Tone .... CA - GA - TE!!!


otro analisto



> ..... esta caída no es razonable




y otro (lo mejor es como empieza la susodicha explicación...) 




> .... " a lo mejor es por la vuelta al trabajo... que sienta mal y -mejor lo vendo todo y me voy-"



Jajajajajajajajjaja Tone cuantas banderas japonesas estoy viendo!!!!!!

más carga!!!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Sep 2009)

Bueno... Hemos entrado en Septiembre a lo grande ^__^!
Veremos como salimos de Octubre... como los 2200-2300 del macro-contrato se hagan realidad, muchos se van hacer caquita. Yo al menos la diarrea la he cortado rápido jajaja 

Me parece a mi que no vuelvo a comprar hasta Diciembre...

Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

Si es que el guano tenía que venir, cuando todo el mundo estaba alcista.
Lo de octubre estaba tan avisado... que no iba a ser una sorpresa


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

VERTICE360º del +22% al +10% del cierre... mucho movimiento hoy.


----------



## Gliese (1 Sep 2009)

De Carpatos:
"... la presión bajista es intensa, manos fuertes están vendiendo agresivo, siguen los rumores de quiebra de un hedge grande ..." :

Suerte Tonuel


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bueno... Hemos entrado en Septiembre a lo grande ^__^!
> Veremos como salimos de Octubre... como los 2200-2300 del macro-contrato se hagan realidad, muchos se van hacer caquita. Yo al menos la diarrea la he cortado rápido jajaja
> 
> Me parece a mi que no vuelvo a comprar hasta Diciembre...
> ...



Wataru, voy poniendo la orden de compra... SAN a 3,00€


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Wataru, voy poniendo la orden de compra... SAN a 3,00€



Yo lo único que tengo claro es que corto no me pongo... me tienen aburrido jaja

Del ibex hasta dentro de 2 años, no quiero saber nada... brrr miedito me da...


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2009)

Hamijos, en el Stoxx desde el máximo intradiario del viernes (cuando tocó el fibo) le ha cascado una caída del 5% con dos O_O

Y se ve que en la caídas lo hacen con intensidad.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2009)

Joooder, se me ha olvidado votar en la encuesta....

Pido clemencia, dejadme votar, es que he estado muy liado.

Yo estoy corto desde ayer, sigo corto ahora y vuelvo a plantear, ¿tendrán la santa cara dura de darse la vuelta después del cierre europeo?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

Estoy un poco cagado, creo que lo voy a vender todo menos aria y a ver cuanto las aguanto...


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo lo único que tengo claro es que corto no me pongo... me tienen aburrido jaja
> 
> Del ibex hasta dentro de 2 años, no quiero saber nada... brrr miedito me da...



Yo ya tomé la decisión de no invertir en el chulibex.

De hecho no sé cómo va porque no lo miro nunca (lo he eliminado de la pestaña de favoritos para no verlo al acceder al portal del broker)


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Sep 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Joooder, se me ha olvidado votar en la encuesta....
> 
> Pido clemencia, dejadme votar, es que he estado muy liado.
> 
> Yo estoy corto desde ayer, sigo corto ahora y vuelvo a plantear, ¿tendrán la santa cara dura de darse la vuelta después del cierre europeo?



Lo siento Bendita... las normas son las normas . No queremos ser Europeos solo para los impuestos :***

Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Joooder, se me ha olvidado votar en la encuesta....
> 
> Pido clemencia, dejadme votar, es que he estado muy liado.
> 
> Yo estoy corto desde ayer, sigo corto ahora y vuelvo a plantear, ¿tendrán la santa cara dura de darse la vuelta después del cierre europeo?



Si, ya, claro, ahora...
Pues yo quiero cambiar mi voto.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Estoy un poco cagado, creo que lo voy a vender todo menos aria y a ver cuanto las aguanto...



Luca... si estás intranquilo vende las que compraste a 2.12 u algo así... el resto yo que tu esperaba al día 12... 

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

NASDAq está recuperando....


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

WATARU.... sobre FACT... creo que la compra de TRIBUON o algo parecido .... ha sido una operación poco acertada.


----------



## Alexandros (1 Sep 2009)

Hola a todos los conforeros.

Solo me fui 6 días de vacaciones y ya estoy de vuelta, no posteo nada porqué con estos brotes verdes de Maria no hay quién se aclare.

A ver si esto se empieza a mover un poco para abajo y vuelve la alegría a nuestro corazones.

Un saludo a todos.

Cuelgo esta noticia de hace unos días aunque creo que ya la habréis leído.


*Javier Botín vende 700.000 acciones del Santander por siete millones de euros​*
Publicado el 28-08-2009 , por Expansión.com 

Javier Botín Sanz, titular del 100% de Inversiones Zulú, sociedad con participación en Banco Santander, ha anunciado el traspaso de 700.000 acciones de la entidad financiera por un importe superior a los siete millones de euros.

Así lo ha comunicado a la CNMV a través de un comunicado en el que concreta que Botín vendió 100.000 acciones a un precio de 10,55 euros, que supone un total de 1,05 millones de euros; 200.000 títulos a 10,56 euros, que arroja un total de 2,11 millones y 400.000 títulos a 10,57 euros, que suponen 4,22 millones. En conjunto, la operación alcanzó un importe de 7,38 millones de euros.

"La participación indirecta transmitida corresponde a acciones sindicadas, enajenadas por Inversiones Zulu", según consta en dichos registros y fue comunicada el pasado 25 de agosto a la CNMV tanto por el Javier Botín Sanz como por el presidente de Banco Santander, Emilio Botín, al formar parte sindicato de acciones.

Inversiones Zulú es propietaria de 4,65 millones de acciones de Banco Santander, adquiridas como consecuencia de la fusión por absorción de Inversiones November.

En la actualidad, la participación de Emilio Botín en la entidad alcanza el 0,938%, mientras que su hijo Francisco Javier tiene el 0,116%, y Ana Patricia Botín, el 0,11%, según figura en la CNMV. Los mayores accionistas son Capital Reserach and Management Company, con el 5%, Barclays Goblal, con el 3,134% y Generali, con el 1,11%.

Por otro lado, Banco Santander elevó su autocartera durante el mes de agosto hasta el 0,658%, con un total de 53,6 millones de acciones, desde el 0,598% que tenía en julio. La entidad ha incrementado en cinco millones el número de títulos que sitúa bajo su control, lo que supone 0,06 puntos porcentuales más respecto al paquete total de acciones que poseía el pasado mes de julio.


----------



## pyn (1 Sep 2009)

Os refresco la memoria:


pepon26 dijo:


> ¿Qué es un TIE-F?
> 
> Yo si el IBEX llega a nuestro objetivo 11350, espero ganar (mas o menos) 15 millones de €.
> Despues, creo que me tomaré una vacaciones.





pepon26 dijo:


> El timing es Septiembre. No creo que se alcance ese nivel antes.
> 
> Mulder pregunta ¿Por qué va a ser en Septirmbre?





pepon26 dijo:


> Si. Nuestro obejtivo de 11350 deberia ser alcanzado en Septiembre (aunque esto va muy rápido e igual se adelanta algunas semanas).
> De todas maneras seria perfecto técnicamente y analíticamente muy bello que el desplome se produjera en Octubre.
> 
> Desde Octubre esperamos una caida BRUTAL.



Creo recordar que en otro post habló de los 3500 del ibex, así que ya sabeis...


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

ARIA tiene que cerrar por encima de los 2.35USD... los veremos a las 22:00h


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> WATARU.... sobre FACT... creo que la compra de TRIBUON o algo parecido ha sido una operación erronea.



La Compra de esa molécula ya vi que sentó mal... aunque no entendí muy bien porqué, se supone que estaba descontado...y entre yo, porque no me pareció tan mal como para perder un 10% y hoy han publicado de nuevo la noticia y otra caída... hay ya investigando vi lo del institucional y puerta... estos solo salen cuando las noticias son malas. Menos mal que a Fact le había sacado bastante, pero jode por igual.

Kujire  Se nota cuando estás contenta... Te sale el carácter a relucir, me recuerdas a mi hermana y porqué jamás volveré a ir de compras con ella... jaja

Un saludo


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Hola a todos los conforeros.
> 
> Solo me fui 6 días de vacaciones y ya estoy de vuelta, no posteo nada porqué con estos brotes verdes de Maria no hay quién se aclare.
> 
> ...



Ya lo puse en otro post

Aqui los cocos son menos elegantes...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> La Compra de esa molécula ya vi que sentó mal... aunque no entendí muy bien porqué, se supone que estaba descontado...y entre yo, porque no me pareció tan mal como para perder un 10% y hoy han publicado de nuevo la noticia y otra caída... hay ya investigando vi lo del institucional y puerta... estos solo salen cuando las noticias son malas. Menos mal que a Fact le había sacado bastante, pero jode por igual.
> 
> Kujire  Se nota cuando estás contenta... Te sale el carácter a relucir, me recuerdas a mi hermana y porqué jamás volveré a ir de compras con ella... jaja
> 
> Un saludo



Como que lleva una semana con la mini, como para no ponerse contenta ahora, vamos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

Fuera de MESA CITI y ANSV con -80€....

Me qeudan en cartera Vertice 360, ARIA y KOOL...


----------



## pyn (1 Sep 2009)

Madre mia me estoy leyendo las predicciones del amigo... ahora entiendo porqué no posteó más:



pepon26 dijo:


> El Ibex tiene un doble techo en 9800.
> Previsiblemente lo atacaremos en un a semana o dos.
> El primer intento fallaremos y el mercado caerá hasta 8770 (OCASION HISTORICA DE COMPRA).
> Después lo volveremos a atacar y lo romperemos, calculo que para mediadode Junio.
> ...


----------



## Kujire (1 Sep 2009)

vamos a perder los 1000, así que todos quietecitos no me compren nada... que todo está muuuuuuuu caro



> En UK los ciudadanos están tomando las oficinas del RBS, llevan toda la semana de manifestaciones:



jopet@s que no estoy contenta que intento ser insensible ...pero he estudiado este movimento desde hace semanas, mucho tiempo invertido y muchas ganas de que salieran las cosas, y es por eso que ahora suelto "un poco" de adrenalina ....pero ya verás por noche


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Aria está remontando, again!


----------



## Burney (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ARIA tiene que cerrar por encima de los 2.35USD... los veremos a las 22:00h



eres amigo del cuidador? 

yo eso lo firmaba ahora mismo... lo que no sé es si aguantaré las ganas de venderlas para limpiar mi cartera de riesgo bolsa...


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Kujire... no me asustes a los inversores.... XDDDDD


----------



## Burney (1 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Madre mia me estoy leyendo las predicciones del amigo... ahora entiendo porqué no posteó más:



joder :, ese pepon es dios...


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Madre mia me estoy leyendo las predicciones del amigo... ahora entiendo porqué no posteó más:



Porque en lugar de entrar con buen rollo, y dando consejos (tipo DP), llegó como un torbellino, bastante prepotente, y sin dar razones de lo que decía. Y claro, hablando de los 11.000 cuando estabamos todos restragandonos por el guano, pues como que no se lo creyó nadie. Y con razón.

Y ahora, podría volver a entrar, y en lugar de restragarnos sus plusvalías por la cara (o por el avatar ), estaría bien que nos leyera otra vez la bola de cristal.

Esta vez te creemos, Pepon, manifiestate.


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Solo se ha dejado llevar por la experiencia acumulada desde su posición en CITI.... los cocos son los que controlan el mercado en ESPAÑA... y tener una buena memoria hace milagros! XD

PEPON26 ... te tienen controlado... por VALENCIA....... vuelve a saludar a tus FANS!


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

Lo mejor de todo, es que este guano le ha pillado largo hasta a Tonuel.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2009)

Pepón ....... un crack.

Estimaciones con objetivos que en su momento eran una utopía :


----------



## Burney (1 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Porque en lugar de entrar con buen rollo, y dando consejos (tipo DP), llegó como un torbellino, bastante prepotente, y sin dar razones de lo que decía. Y claro, hablando de los 11.000 cuando estabamos todos restragandonos por el guano, pues como que no se lo creyó nadie. Y con razón.
> 
> Y ahora, podría volver a entrar, y en lugar de restragarnos sus plusvalías por la cara (o por el avatar ), estaría bien que nos leyera otra vez la bola de cristal.
> 
> Esta vez te creemos, Pepon, manifiestate.



pepon... ¡¡te invocamos!!


----------



## Burney (1 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Lo mejor de todo, es que este guano le ha pillado largo hasta a Tonuel.



ahora entiendo el latigazo a la baja...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... como van las inversiones?
> 
> Me acaban de llegar unas invitaciones para la presentación del nuevo PORSCHE PANAMERA.... te va a dar tiempo a realizar las plusv?



No sé por qué pero me imagino que tú te vistes en tiendas así:

Allen-Edmonds Mens Dress Shoes and Casual Shoes Online


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Pepon26 nos recomendó COMPRAR acciones de esta compañia... el IBEX iba para largo.

ExtenZe - All Natural Male Enhancement


----------



## pyn (1 Sep 2009)

Hombre yo llevaba poco tiempo en el foro y no le dediqué mucho tiempo a estudiar a fondo sus comentarios, pero pasa como con donpepito, un tio que de 10 consejos acierta 7 es para hacerle caso.

Si buscais "predicciones" suelen ser bastante acertadas en todo, incluyendo timing.

Por cierto donpepito leyendo tu último comentario ¿conoces a pepon26 o sabes más o menos quién es?


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Algo hay... pero no puedo comentar nada.. ley de protección datos.  solo hay que conocer algunos movimientos de capital.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pepon26 nos recomendó COMPRAR acciones de esta compañia... el IBEX iba para largo.
> 
> ExtenZe - All Natural Male Enhancement



¿qué es esa compañía?

jejeje


----------



## Burney (1 Sep 2009)

ha sido superior a mis fuerzas: vendidas las ARIA a 2.26

eso si: volveré (y espero hacerlo más abajo)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

Vendidas las KOOL tmb...

HOy -181€...

Tengo 6k € para ponerme corto si hay guano...

No se si poner una orden de venta de aria en 2,34 y comprar más abajo...

Empecé el més de agosto con 15.000 y mi cartera va (incluyendo estas perdidas que tienen sumadas las comisiones de compra y venta..) por 16.200....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

Tonuel algún valor del Ibex que pienses que va a subir?

(Es para ponerme corto XD)

No en serio.. no se si meterle zapatazo a Inditex, seguro que als rebajas han ido peor de lo esperado..


----------



## Kujire (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... no me asustes a los inversores.... XDDDDD



DP ... ya ves, para el caso que me hacen: ... hasta me inventé una fábula para los no iniciados ....la avaricia les puede

...por lo menos que recuerden el miedo, la próxima vez no vamos a hacer prisioneros


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Que prisas por ponerse corto... hay que aguantar... siempre hay que tener encuenta:

QUIEN SE CONFORMA CON GANAR 1000,00€ NO SE MERECE CONSEGUIR 1.000.000,00€


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que prisas por ponerse corto... hay que aguantar... siempre hay que tener encuenta:
> 
> QUIEN SE CONFORMA CON GANAR 1000,00€ NO SE MERECE CONSEGUIR 1.000.000,00€



Los otros valores se estaban girando, y si viene el guano prefiero tener dinero para ponerme corto, o si bajan la Aria comprar más...

Igual ganar un 8% en un més no es una pasada, pero para mi perder un 68% en un día sí que lo es...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2009)

Los cocos se están despulgando de las gacelillas


----------



## Burney (1 Sep 2009)

en otras circunstancias probaría a abrir largos en Citigroup en la zona del 4,50 (si llegara) para un rebotillo hasta el 4,80-4,90

pero ahora no me atrevo y prefiero estar quieto por si acaso...


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que prisas por ponerse corto... hay que aguantar... siempre hay que tener encuenta:
> 
> QUIEN SE CONFORMA CON GANAR 1000,00€ NO SE MERECE CONSEGUIR 1.000.000,00€



En este foro somos más de marikita el último...

No DP, por más que a muchos nos gustaría, jamás conseguiremos esa cantidad entre otras cosas porque aunque suene falso xd el dinero no es lo que más me importa, ya habría repartido entre familiares  he ido al Caribe .

Un saludo


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Sep 2009)

¿Que ha pasado?
¿Hemos chocado con un iceberg?
¿Puedo elegir susto?

He salido del curro,comer, despertar de la siesta,llevar a la peque al karate y encontrarme el choff.

¿Que ha quebrado un Hedge Fund?Estos leoncios...

DJI a punto de volver a perder pie.Se ha atrincherado en zona 9350 pero entra volumen en el primer vertical.
Por abajo,soporte-test en 9220.


----------



## Kujire (1 Sep 2009)

YEAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!

999

vaya.... es capicúa!!


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Ya veo... ya veo.... alguien está regalando sus accs... el miedo no es bueno en este negocio.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Lo siento Bendita... las normas son las normas . No queremos ser Europeos solo para los impuestos :***
> 
> Un saludo





pecata minuta dijo:


> Si, ya, claro, ahora...
> Pues yo quiero cambiar mi voto.



Cría cuervos...


----------



## Burney (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que prisas por ponerse corto... hay que aguantar... siempre hay que tener encuenta:
> 
> QUIEN SE CONFORMA CON GANAR 1000,00€ NO SE MERECE CONSEGUIR 1.000.000,00€



a veces también se gana huyendo a 3 para volver a entrar a 2...

en este caso sería un 33% del ala...

mi regla de oro es evitar estar largo en acciones cuando los indices son bajistas y viceversa...



donpepito dijo:


> Ya veo... ya veo.... alguien está regalando sus accs... el miedo no es bueno en este negocio.



compadre, el cementerio está lleno de valientes...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

Arg que poco me gusta materializar pérdidas aunque sea poco...

Estoy por jugarmela en plan poker y comprar 6k€ de Arias...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Porque en lugar de entrar con buen rollo, y dando consejos (tipo DP), llegó como un torbellino, bastante prepotente, y sin dar razones de lo que decía. Y claro, hablando de los 11.000 cuando estabamos todos restragandonos por el guano, *pues como que no se lo creyó nadie*. Y con razón.
> 
> Y ahora, podría volver a entrar, y en lugar de restragarnos sus plusvalías por la cara (o por el avatar ), estaría bien que nos leyera otra vez la bola de cristal.
> 
> Esta vez te creemos, Pepon, manifiestate.



Me lo repitaaaaaaa


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

Me está entrando un poco de canguelo con este guano.

No por mi, que me da igual, he liquidado las ANA y me quedan unas BBVA ridículas. Pero mi padre tiene bastantes SAN y TRE, de momento con bastantes plusvalías, y me veo que si siguen bajando, va a perder todo lo conseguido...

Le aconsejaría vender (ya has arriesgado, has ganado pues vende), peeeeero, el es de los que va al banco y compra y vende, lo de "stop loss" le suena a chino, escucha Intereconomía, no entra en ningún foro de bolsa y se guía por intuición.

Y lleva este año unas plusvalías tremendas, me da mil vueltas y se ríe de mi, claro, con razón. Pierdo horas en internet, y creo que llevo unas plusvalías de 10 euros en total. Así que con mi curriculum, cualquiera le aconseja... si me equivoco me retira la palabra.


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Sep 2009)

CNBC live 
Ventas de Crysler agosto -12% vs analistos que esperaban aumento.Megadecepción.


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

La subida de hoy en ARIA.... se debe a filtración, seguro!

Ayer compraron en el AH.... aunque... hay otra teoria de DP... ayer crearon expectativas para colocar papel y en el subidón vendieron ... heheheheh... mejor la primera teoría. xd


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Me lo repitaaaaaaa



Bendita, cuando estabamos con el IBEX hundido en la miseria, no me acuerdo, sobre los 7.000 o así, no me acuerdo, con las SAN y las BBVA en 4 euros... y nos vino él hablando de los 11.000 para Septiembre... pues eso, que no le creimos.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me está entrando un poco de canguelo con este guano.
> 
> No por mi, que me da igual, he liquidado las ANA y me quedan unas BBVA ridículas. Pero mi padre tiene bastantes SAN y TRE, de momento con bastantes plusvalías, y me veo que si siguen bajando, va a perder todo lo conseguido...
> 
> ...



A la larga volverán a subir... y cuando lo haga te lo echará en cara. Yo me meto en mi economía, mi padre que lo haga en la suya... en todo caso haz lo que yo hago... Que crea que la idea ha sido suya... es muy sencillo de hacer.

Y a mi (por él, nos ha dado buen resultado y el me sigue vacilando igual jaja)
Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

No... PEPON26... nos regaló sus intuiciones en los 8.xxx no en los 4.00EUR del san... eso fue 8 marzo -SAN en 3.9xEUR- .... PEPON26 ... fue muy a post....


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> A la larga volverán a subir... y cuando lo haga te lo echará en cara. Yo me meto en mi economía, mi padre que lo haga en la suya... en todo caso haz lo que yo hago... Que crea que la idea ha sido suya... es muy sencillo de hacer.
> 
> Y a mi (por él, nos ha dado buen resultado y el me sigue vacilando igual jaja)
> Un saludo



Si, si yo me meto en lo mío y el en lo suyo... el problema viene cuando me pregunta, ¿qué hago? ¿has leído algo en internet? ahi me quedo :, porque, claro, opiniones hay para todos los gustos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si, si yo me meto en lo mío y el en lo suyo... el problema viene cuando me pregunta, ¿qué hago? ¿has leído algo en internet? ahi me quedo :, porque, claro, opiniones hay para todos los gustos...



Pues dile que ponga un stop profit y ya está... si sigue subiendo él conteto y tu tranquila, si le bajan y ejecuta la orden (ponla a mercado que como caiga a plomo la limitada no te entra) le puedes decir "yalodecíayo..."


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Las ordenes a mercado en USA... son muy peligrosas... ten cuidado... si lo haces en ese mercado. XD


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si, si yo me meto en lo mío y el en lo suyo... el problema viene cuando me pregunta, ¿qué hago? ¿has leído algo en internet? ahi me quedo :, porque, claro, opiniones hay para todos los gustos...



Juas no si ya... me conozco el caso. Si tengo razón misteriosamente la idea fue suya jajaja y sino... me lo recuerda el joputa xd Es cuestión de carácter... pero bueno se le quiere igual.


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Sep 2009)

CNBC live:Najarian

Wells Fargo ha sido uno de los agraciados en la lluvia de "puts".Ya había recibido varias salvas de advertencia durante agosto.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Las ordenes a mercado en USA... son muy peligrosas... ten cuidado... si lo haces en ese mercado. XD



Siguiendo tus consejos no tengo stops en Nasdaq... 

Tengo confianza en las Arias y el cambio medio de ellas a 2,015... esas no me ponen nervioso, incluso puede que compre más (llevo 6400) pero las otras no me gustan como se comportan y para verlas derrepente a 0,05$ por no poner un stop no vaya ser que me timen en un barrido.. pues las vendo.. 181€ de 6108 incuyendo comisiones y tipo de cambio es un buen precio para estar tranquilo e invertir en otra cosa...


----------



## Kujire (1 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si, si yo me meto en lo mío y el en lo suyo... el problema viene cuando me pregunta, ¿qué hago? ¿has leído algo en internet? ahi me quedo :, porque, claro, opiniones hay para todos los gustos...



Dile que le quieres.... y _que el Botas ha vendido!!!_:

El SAN va a corregir un poco pero mis amig@s no la tienen como prioridad


----------



## Burney (1 Sep 2009)

SP: lo normal sería un rebote hasta el 1010-1015... y ahi estaría la clave: si lo supera aún tocaría otro tramo al alza, si no lo supera hacia abajo...

creo que debería haber esperado a soltar las Arias al menos hasta el 2,35...


----------



## Stuyvesant (1 Sep 2009)

Vosotros no pescáis al Jigging ¿verdad? Lo siento chicos, todo lo que ha pasado en el mercado en verano era virtual. Bienvenidos a Matrix. 

Ah, mañana hostiazo del Ibex. Para refrescaros la memoria


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues dile que ponga un stop profit y ya está... si sigue subiendo él conteto y tu tranquila, si le bajan y ejecuta la orden (ponla a mercado que como caiga a plomo la limitada no te entra) le puedes decir "yalodecíayo..."



Ay, Luca, que mi padre no sabe lo que es un stop loss, imaginate un stop profit... ja ja ja, cuando le digo cosas de esas, me mira raro. Y compra y vende a precio de mercado... pero menudas plusvalías saca, el jodido.

Sin más, era por comentar, que muchas veces... nos liamos con analisis y con historias y mira. El fue de los que compró SAN a 5 o así en Octubre, "porque estaba barato", las vendió después ganandoles más de un euro por acción (y llevaba unas cuantas)... siempre compra SAN o BBVA, es de la opinión que, "si caen BBVA y SAN, en España nos podemos dar por jodidos, si esos dos caen ya da igual todo, significará que España se ha hundido del todo".


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

DP qué cambio medio tienes en ARIA ¿¿?? estoy pensando plantarme en 10k acciones... así si llega a 20,00$ paso del club de los 1000€ al club de los 100.000€.. (para llegar al millón tiene que ponerse a 200 $ XD!)


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Vosotros no pescáis al Jigging ¿verdad? Lo siento chicos, todo lo que ha pasado en el mercado en verano era virtual. Bienvenidos a Matrix.
> 
> Ah, mañana hostiazo del Ibex. Para refrescaros la memoria



¿Quien es el de tu avatar?


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> DP qué cambio medio tienes en ARIA ¿¿?? estoy pensando plantarme en 10k acciones... así si llega a 20,00$ paso del club de los 1000€ al club de los 100.000€.. (para llegar al millón tiene que ponerse a 200 $ XD!)


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Sep 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Vosotros no pescáis al Jigging ¿verdad? Lo siento chicos, todo lo que ha pasado en el mercado en verano era virtual. Bienvenidos a Matrix.
> 
> Ah, mañana hostiazo del Ibex. Para refrescaros la memoria




Menos mal que alguien nos lee y nos ha comprendido!!
Aleluya!!

Pero te aviso...la segunda parte de una sesión en USA a veces no tiene nada que ver con el arranque.
Y no etiquetes el mercado por un día tonto.Los toros se están agarrando a la vida.


----------



## Stuyvesant (1 Sep 2009)

Mira un par de mensajes atrás, le puse un discreto enlace a Tonuel para no inquietarle. Que cada vez que cambio de avatar tengo a una legión preguntando lo mismo... 


Lo cierto es si levantas la vista del terminal y tienes alguna información de la postura de los cocos patrios, la cosa estaba cantada. Verano de vino y rosas y final de año escalofriante. Ya os dije hace dos días que no iban a esperar a ninguna fecha, si no a cazar a saco.

Tanta bonanza cuando la economía está en punto muerto durante el verano y tanto mensaje recuperador y sanador...


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Mira un par de mensajes atrás, le puse un discreto enlace a Tonuel para no inquietarle. Que cada vez que cambio de avatar tengo a una legión preguntando lo mismo...



Es que ayer lo vi por la tele (era la promoción de una peli o algo así???), y me dio como un vuelco, "a ese le conozco", luego me acordé de que era tu avatar...


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Sep 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Mira un par de mensajes atrás, le puse un discreto enlace a Tonuel para no inquietarle. Que cada vez que cambio de avatar tengo a una legión preguntando lo mismo...



A mi todos me parecen lo mismo... un tío raro y modosito.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Tengos unas 220.000acs en 1.81USD y el resto de las 332.500acs ,, es decir 112.500acs entre 1.92-2.07USD.

he tenido oportunidad hasta 3 veces de vender y realizar grandes plusv... pero mantengo!


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Sep 2009)

Aupa Borat,aupa ALi G!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

Tienes muy buen precio medio...

No creo que te convenga pillar las 70k que te faltan a no ser que baje de 1,90....

Entonces me relajo... a ver si puedo vender las Ver360 mañana y así tengo 10k€ por si pasa algo chungo en Aria o mirarme posiciones cortas...(No creo que sea plan menospreciar las palabras de Pepón, tampoco se ha equivocado mucho de momento..) Pero claro, no e slo mismo hablar de índices que de valores... acertar en valores es más chungo y en eso andas sobrado...


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Opsss... mi querido NASDAq ... está a punto de -2,00%


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tengos unas 220.000acs en 1.81USD y el resto de las 332.500acs ,, es decir 112.500acs entre 1.92-2.07USD.
> 
> he tenido oportunidad hasta 3 veces de vender y realizar grandes plusv... pero mantengo!



Si las vendes nos empapelas a todos a no ser que te las compre Barcleys...


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Las vertice360 son muy predecibles.... mañana habrá subidón de nuevo... yalodecia!!!!!! XD que hasta septiembre... no se iban a molestar! XD


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

No te preocupes... que hasta que no las haya vendido... no lo diré por aquí. XDDDDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Las vertice360 son muy predecibles.... mañana habrá subidón de nuevo... yalodecia!!!!!! XD que hasta septiembre... no se iban a molestar! XD



Qué precio objetivo tienes para las Ver ¿¿?? 0,50? 0,60?


----------



## ddddd (1 Sep 2009)

¿Qué opinión tenéis sobre Kool?

Por ahora tengo pérdidas, aunque asumibles como el amigo Cadalora y no se si salirme o esperar a que puedan venir esas noticias que la levanten en su cotización.

Saludos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2009)

¿De verdad no puedo votar en la encuesta?

Si iba a hacer como en la fórmula uno, copiarle la estrategia a pecata minuta para "cubrir posición"...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Sep 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Qué opinión tenéis sobre Kool?
> 
> Por ahora tengo pérdidas, aunque asumibles como el amigo Cadalora y no se si salirme o esperar a que puedan venir esas noticias que la levanten en su cotización.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo las he vendido.... igual entro más abajo ...


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

KOOL... es un valor para dejarlo... aparcado al estilo MESA.... los 0.80USD los veo en pocos días.

VERTICE360º +0.50€ por descontando..... pero aburren a cualquiera!


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿De verdad no puedo votar en la encuesta?
> 
> Si iba a hacer como en la fórmula uno, copiarle la estrategia a pecata minuta para "cubrir posición"...



Podemos decidirlo con otra encuesta:
A- Benditaliquidez puede votar
B- Benditaliquidez no puede votar

pecata minuta-----------A


----------



## Kujire (1 Sep 2009)

997


----------



## carvil (1 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> 997




Parece que los ositos rebeldes se han despertado de la siesta veraniega 

No hemos caido más rapido por sobreventa y por que mucha gente esta esperando un rebote en 1010-1015 para cerrar largos

Es mi opinión


Salu2


----------



## Kujire (1 Sep 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Qué opinión tenéis sobre Kool?
> 
> Por ahora tengo pérdidas, aunque asumibles como el amigo Cadalora y no se si salirme o esperar a que puedan venir esas noticias que la levanten en su cotización.
> 
> Saludos.



Está completando un ciclo a la baja pero sigue débilmente alcista, por el momento parece que no interesa a nadie..... si ves claro donde poner la plata para que rinda más ya sabes que botón apretar ...si no lo tienes claro las mantendría aunque te puedes aburrir como una ostra, 0.70 sería el primer objetivo al alza.....


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Los de MTXX... han swapeado al CEO.. para evitar responsabilidades.... siguen en caída libre......... siento no haberme salido con mejores plusv.... pero veo que pierde los 5.00USD esta semana... o quizás se sacan de la manga ... algún nuevo rumor... estos meses lo han hecho hasta en TRES ocasiones.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2009)

Este dia asustará a más de una que otra gacelilla


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Sep 2009)

1001

Cuidado con las soperas!! Stokástico aumentada presión compradora.

Hasta mañana.Toca entrenar


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2009)

Si alguien se ha hinchado a vender a manos llenas habéis conseguido lo que los cocos querían.

Edito: ya compre unas pocas más de Citi


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Kujire... Te mando mejor la limusina.... quiero que me vayas a ver la casa de MADOFF... si, esa de la playa... la van a subastar. 

playa en Montauk


----------



## Kujire (1 Sep 2009)

Sip, es una casa estupenda, 3000sqm con vistas al océano(desde el salón, hall, cocina,...etc..) y en la zona más exclusiva de NY .... si estas interesado te digo más detalles


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Bueno... voy a negociar con la dirección para un traslado a NYC... con la greencard... ya hablaremos. 

thx!


----------



## Kujire (1 Sep 2009)

En tu caso hacemos una excepción, US quiere paisanos como tú, esta casa trae la green card con ella

Además viendo que te van a subir los TAXES .... me lo pensaría.


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

En USA... es del 15%, verdad?


----------



## Burney (1 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si alguien se ha hinchado a vender a manos llenas habéis conseguido lo que los cocos querían.
> 
> Edito: ya compre unas pocas más de Citi



yo aún me estoy pensando si entrar en las Citi o no... por técnico está en zonas de compra...

el problema mayor es que no sé si mañana por la tarde mi trabajo me permitirá seguir el mercado... y tener posiciones ahora que no puedo vigilar... tal como está el mercado...


----------



## Kujire (1 Sep 2009)

Esa es la norma general ... pero varía bastante dado que si mantienes a largo plazo .... pagarás Zero Zapatero.

(también depende de tus ingresos y del escalón impositivo en el que te encuentras..... )


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me está entrando un poco de canguelo con este guano.
> 
> No por mi, que me da igual, he liquidado las ANA y me quedan unas BBVA ridículas. Pero mi padre tiene bastantes SAN y TRE, de momento con bastantes plusvalías, y me veo que si siguen bajando, va a perder todo lo conseguido...
> 
> ...



QUE VENDA!!!!

En unos meses podra recomprar mucho mas barato....

La verdad es que es para pensarselo,aqui perdemos un monton de tiempo ( Y en mi caso ademas,cantidades indecentes de dinero) cuando leo o me cuentan estos casos que se meten y miran la cot cada semana y luego tienen plusvalias del mas del 50% se me queda mal cuerpo...jajajaja
Este año solo acerte en la subida de Enero,me comi todo el guano operando largo hasta casi el final que me puse corto y toda la subida corto.

Eso si,me queda una bala en la recamara,y como no,me la jugare a CORTO, botas joputa preparate que voy a por tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Gracias por la info... mi idea es enviar a los niños a Harvard... y quedarme en USA... pero todavía quedan unos 11 años ... ahora los tengo en un BRITANICO desde los 3 años.

En ese periodo lo mismo hasta puedo retirarme....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No... PEPON26... nos regaló sus intuiciones en los 8.xxx no en los 4.00EUR del san... eso fue 8 marzo -SAN en 3.9xEUR- .... PEPON26 ... fue muy a post....



Con el SAN en 4 euros,me acuerdo que abrimos unos largos el mismo dia y los cerramos en perdidas.... si entonces nos dicen que estarian a casi 11 5 meses despues nos lo comemos vivo... jajajajajaja


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> QUE VENDA!!!!
> 
> En unos meses podra recomprar mucho mas barato....
> 
> ...



Yo se de algunos casos. Ni saben abrir el ordenador pero se marcan operaciones de muchos ceros sin saber ni momento ni estado de la empresa, índices,... Dan por hecho que van a recoger dinero a la vuelta.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> yo aún me estoy pensando si entrar en las Citi o no... por técnico está en zonas de compra...
> 
> el problema mayor es que no sé si mañana por la tarde mi trabajo me permitirá seguir el mercado... y tener posiciones ahora que no puedo vigilar... tal como está el mercado...



Eso es lo que me ha animado, que sigue en zona de compra. 

Más o menos se ha quedado en los precios de 4,65-4,7, por ahora


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En USA... es del 15%, verdad?



Con grandes plusvalias puedes operar con cuenta numerada en Suiza,aunque segun han largado info UBS a EEUU igual es mala idea


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Esos son los consejeros del SAN... la tocino el Abel Matutes... y compañia... el BOTAS... les llama y les dice... os dejo 2 / 3 Millones con interés ZERO....... algo parecido ocurrió con los amiguetes de PIZARRO con ENDESA.. BARCENAS y demás lamers... compraron a 8,00€ y vendieron en la OPA por 40,00€ APROX... PIZARRO plusv a tutiplen!!!! y el ca... del BARCENAS... sacó 600.000,00€ en plusv... aparte de otras cositas.

PD: TRAFICO DE INFLUENCIAS,,, EN ESTADO PURO!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo se de algunos casos. Ni saben abrir el ordenador pero se marcan operaciones de muchos ceros sin saber ni momento ni estado de la empresa, índices,... Dan por hecho que van a recoger dinero a la vuelta.



Si,esos mismos que compran por recomendacion del director del banco....


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

CITI... TIENE UN MUELLE.. en cuanto entra en la zona de los 2.60USD... cuando lo comenté por aquí.. estaba a 2.57USD y pregunté si era buena opción... pero nos entró el miedo de otro reverse split ...AIG. FATE!!!!


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

ARIA ... ya me ha llamado el MMs y al final... me confirma que la dejamos en 2.35USD... como adelanté hace unas horas.

NOW 2.34USD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esos son los consejeros del SAN... la tocino el Abel Matutes... y compañia... el BOTAS... les llama y les dice... os dejo 2 / 3 Millones con interés ZERO....... algo parecido ocurrió con los amiguetes de PIZARRO con ENDESA.. BARCENAS y demás lamers... comprarón a 8,00€ y vendieron en la OPA por 40,00€ APROX... PIZARRO plusv a tutiplen!!!! y el ca... del BARCENAS... sacó 600.000,00€ en plusv... aparte de otras cositas.



Con amiguismon asi es como se hace el "BIG MONEY" toma nota Mulder,ya veras cuando patetente mi sistema de hacer hamijos en las altas esferas


----------



## Burney (1 Sep 2009)

Ahi van niveles importantes tanto del SAN como del IBEX para mañana...


----------



## Burney (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ARIA ... ya me ha llamado el MMs y al final... me confirma que la dejamos en 2.35USD... como adelanté hace unas horas.
> 
> NOW 2.34USD



dile de mi parte que podía haber tenido la amabilidad de haberlas sujetado en el 3,35... : 



Pepitoria dijo:


> Eso es lo que me ha animado, que sigue en zona de compra.
> 
> Más o menos se ha quedado en los precios de 4,65-4,7, por ahora




la figura técnicamente debería ser alcista...


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Con amiguismon asi es como se hace el "BIG MONEY" toma nota Mulder,ya veras cuando patetente mi sistema de hacer hamijos en las altas esferas



No se porqué acaba de pasar por mi mente aquella película o libro llamado "La hoguera de las vanidades"


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2009)

Hoygan

Iberdrola recibe 207 millones de EEUU para proyectos renovables - 1/09/09 - 1509379 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> No me digan que no saben cómo están las cosas, yo con la mini desde + de una semana, los ñús entrnado a palo y los cocos distribuyendo,.....



Si estás corta desde hace más de una semana ¿desde que día? porque especulando con que fuera hace una semana exacta (25 de agosto) y en el máximo de ese día (2810) habrás sufrido un poco con el movimiento posterior que hubo.

¿porque decidiste aguantar? y ¿porque viste el guano con tanta antelación? habían ciertas señales y yo las ví, pero las contrarias eran más numerosas y por otro lado hoy es día tradicional de subir, ha ocurrido eso desde que estamos de nuevo en tendencia alcista, entonces ¿como sabías que hoy no sería así?

He visto en otro post que dices que teníamos que llegar al 1010 del S&P como lo hemos pasado de largo ¿que nivel toca ahora como soporte?

Yo a veces revelo algo de mi estrategia, pero me gustaría saber algo en lo que te basas tu, siempre que no se trate solo del soplo de tus 'amigos'


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

IBERDROLA / IBR... ha sido un ejemplo de donde no tener el dinero invertido en este rally desde marzo... la renov... los anal-istos la esperaban en los 6,00€ xxxxDD


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Siento dar el coniazo... ARIA ---->>>> 2.38USD


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Hollis-Eden Pharmaceuticals Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## bonoce (1 Sep 2009)

*Para DP. Una pharma con 700% de plusvalía en 5 meses*

Novavax flu vaccine met study goal, shares jump - Yahoo! Finance

Cómo ves Novavax? Parece que son los que más cerca estan de lograr la vacuna. Estaba a 0.85 USD en abril. Hoy casi toca 8. 

Cuánto recorrido al alza crees que le queda? pregunta a DP HF. Creo que Novartis está detrás de ella.


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

En nvax... no encontre el momento de entrar... a 2.5XUSD parecia buena entrada... luego la deje aparcada... yo la veo muy alta... pero con la GRIPE A... nunca se sabe donde puede tener el techo.

Si te ha gustado... entra!


----------



## Kujire (1 Sep 2009)

Dónde está el puñetero cuidador de esto?????​
995​


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Verás mañana KUJIRE... que viene el COCO....


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Dicho y hecho... cerramos ARIA en 2.35USD..... las botellas de w... a la dirección de siempre. XD


----------



## aksarben (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Gracias por la info... mi idea es enviar a los niños a Harvard... y quedarme en USA... pero todavía quedan unos 11 años ... ahora los tengo en un BRITANICO desde los 3 años.
> 
> En ese periodo lo mismo hasta puedo retirarme....



Es un gran plan, parecido al que uno quisiera.


----------



## tarrito (1 Sep 2009)

Hola foro!
os dejo este link por si a alguien le pudiera resultar útil:

Visual Chart

No escribo porque soy novato y poco tengo que aportar pero sí os leo a diario y me aportáis mucho!
Así que me veo en la "obligación" moral de compartir la poca información que poseo o voy encontrando. Lo hago con mucho gusto. Ojala! llegue el día en que pueda aporta más


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2009)

Pues parece que la bajada si tenía alguna justificación, según lo que veo por varios sistemas que tengo, incluido el de este gráfico, en el Stoxx deberíamos rebotar en 2666, bonito número


----------



## Burney (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dicho y hecho... cerramos ARIA en 2.35USD..... las botellas de w... a la dirección de siempre. XD



joer...

crees que tendré posibilidades de volver a entrar mañana por los 2,2x...

una pena haber vendido... pero en casos de giro de un valor y con los indices bajando es lo que suelo hacer esté en el valor que esté. 

Un buen ejemplo de por qué lo hago: el viernes mismo con el giro ese raro que hicieron las Citigroup las vendí a 5,24. Hoy martes han cerrado a 4,56.


----------



## chameleon (1 Sep 2009)

a mi me gustaría saber quién compró zeltia el 25 de agosto y vendió el 26


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2009)

El Stoxx ha respetado su gráfico perfectamente, pero el S&P está más débil debió llegar a 1047 y no lo ha conseguido al final, habría rebotado en 994, que es *casualmente* donde está ahora. Pero hay peligro de que ahora le toque rebotar en 978, cuidadín que los gringos siempre se ponen imprevisibles.

Lo que tengo claro es que rebotará a pesar de que todo el mundo lo ve negro hoy, yo tengo previsto ese rebote para el jueves:


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Ya... pero en ARIA.. hay muchos factores en juego:

1. Resultados Phase III RIDA
2. Apelación sentencia LLY, PATENTE 516
3. Compra por MERCK de ARIA
4. Colaborador para la nueva Droga que tenemos en desarrollo.

etc.....

No va a subir todos los días... pero si la llevas observando días pasados... estabamos en fase de acumulación... los VOL no eran normales.


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> a mi me gustaría saber quién compró zeltia el 25 de agosto y vendió el 26




Y eso... es q no tengo ganas de mirar el gráfico y cada día le tengo + manía a ZEL. 

Ponme al corriente, thx!


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ARIA ... ya me ha llamado el MMs y al final... me confirma que la dejamos en 2.35USD... como adelanté hace unas horas.
> 
> NOW 2.34USD




Jajajajaja, que crack


----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Lo mejor de todo, es que este guano le ha pillado largo hasta a Tonuel.





Burney dijo:


> ahora entiendo el latigazo a la baja...




Ya lo dije... que estaba hasta los cojones de que subiera... pero he cerrado el largo con un centimaco en positivo... :




LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tonuel algún valor del Ibex que pienses que va a subir?
> 
> (Es para ponerme corto XD)
> 
> No en serio.. no se si meterle zapatazo a Inditex, seguro que als rebajas han ido peor de lo esperado..




Mañana a primera hora me pondré corto en el SAN... tu ponte largo si tienes cojones... 




Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Eso si,me queda una bala en la recamara,y como no,me la jugare a CORTO, botas joputa preparate que voy a por tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii




Di que si hamijo... el botas se va a cagar por la pata de abajo... :


Saludos


----------



## chameleon (1 Sep 2009)

esta en quiebra. mvr estos días ha estado vendiendo sin pudor, sin esconderse vamos...
toca soporte casi que ya
siempre se inventan alguna noticia ficticia para calentar el valor. creo que es lo que va a pasar. consiguen superar resistencia en 3,9 que entre pasta fresca. todo antes de que los europeos y americanos digan que no al yondelis y dejar pillados a más gente todavía


----------



## Burney (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya... pero en ARIA.. hay muchos factores en juego:
> 
> 1. Resultados Phase III RIDA
> 2. Apelación sentencia LLY, PATENTE 516
> ...



gracias por la info, veo que tienes el tema bajo control...



tonuel dijo:


> Mañana a primera hora me pondré corto en el SAN... tu ponte largo si tienes cojones...




dudaba si entrar largo en 10,40 con un stop muy apurado... pero ahora tengo claro que debo abrirlos


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Hay que dejar correr las plusv... mejor no bajar en la primera parada. XD


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> joer...
> 
> crees que tendré posibilidades de volver a entrar mañana por los 2,2x...
> 
> ...



ARIA va a su puta bola. Es más, suele llevar una correlación inversa bastante alta con las caídas de los índices 

Saludos


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues parece que la bajada si tenía alguna justificación, según lo que veo por varios sistemas que tengo, incluido el de este gráfico, en el Stoxx deberíamos rebotar en 2666, bonito número



Muchas gracias por la info. 

Me cuadra bastante bien ya que tendo el punto en 2660 apróx. Despues espero un tirón al alza (en el que espero estar dentro) pero tengo serias dudas de que llegue a los máximos.

Ese va a ser el quid de la cuestión para saber las próximas evoluciones del índice. :


----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> dudaba si entrar largo en 10,40 con un stop muy apurado... pero ahora tengo claro que debo abrirlos



No hay huevos... :


Saludos :


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya... pero en ARIA.. hay muchos factores en juego:
> 
> 1. Resultados Phase III RIDA
> 2. Apelación sentencia LLY, PATENTE 516
> ...



Hamijo, ¿cuándo presenta los resultados de la Phase III Rida?.
saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Finales de mes... antes tendremos filtraciones "oportunas"


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Creo que la he puesto... en alguna ocasión:

AVI BioPharma, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Finales de mes... antes tendremos filtraciones "oportunas"



¿No tenemos fecha exacta?. Había leído por ahí que sería el 20 de Septiembre.
Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

Solo espero que se vuelva a repetir a medio plazo... lo del día 3 de marzo del 2000.... *ARIA 42.50USD*. NEGOCIADO 17.XXMILLONES de accs.


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2009)

bertok dijo:


> ¿No tenemos fecha exacta?. Había leído por ahí que sería el 20 de Septiembre.
> Saludos



Si... ya lo he dicho en otros post... en la convención de EUROPA... 17-20 de septiembre.. no recuerdo bien las fechas, ahora mismo.


----------



## Burney (1 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay que dejar correr las plusv... mejor no bajar en la primera parada. XD



en parte tienes razón, pero también una de las máximas en bolsa es la de proteger el capital y evitar los enganchones (dejar correr las pérdidas)

tras ver el anterior tirón que de irse al 3,35 volvió al origen, pues viendo cómo los indices se despeñaban (sobre todo que el SP500 perdiera el 1010-1015) he visto que podría volver a pasar, y he preferido evitar riesgos, aplicar lo del pájaro en mano y ganar en tranquilidad

otro ejemplo más: hoy mismo en cuanto las ZEL han roto el 3,30 las he largado aún perdiendo algo, pero era o perder unos 3-4 centimos por accion o perder casi 10, que mañana en la apertura probablemente sean más... de buena me he librado... (aunque estoy pensando en probar otra entrada en 3,15...)

Desde que me mentalicé en ser disciplinado en bolsa, he terminado cada año con ganancias: cuando acierto saco mucho o poco pero siempre algo, y cuando no acierto pierdo muy poco.




donpepito dijo:


> Solo espero que se vuelva a repetir a medio plazo... lo del día 3 de marzo del 2000.... *ARIA 42.50USD*. NEGOCIADO 17.XXMILLONES de accs.



madre mia del amor hermoso... :



donpepito dijo:


> Si... ya lo he dicho en otros post... en la convención de EUROPA... 17-20 de septiembre.. no recuerdo bien las fechas, ahora mismo.



eso es dentro de apenas dos semanas...


----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2009)

¿Como va el recuento de ondas...?


¿Estamos en la cuarta de la B... o en la primera de la C... ? 



Saludos


----------



## Burney (1 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No hay huevos... :
> 
> 
> Saludos :



como pueda seguir el mercado mañana y el futuro del sp no esté hundido vaya que soy capaz de abrirlos...  y más ahora que estoy 100% liquidez...

eso si, el stop será sagrado si los pierde... 

aunque le estoy echando un ojo a zeltia y parece interesante probar suerte por la zona del 3,16-3,17, asi que a lo mejor cambio uno por el otro...

si entro stop por el 3,13-3,14 por si la directriz no aguanta y a esperarlas en el soporte de los 3 leuros. 










tonuel dijo:


> ¿Como va el recuento de ondas...?
> 
> 
> ¿Estamos en la cuarta de la B... o en la primera de la C... ?
> ...



según mi conteo chusquero aún debería quedar un arreón final hasta el 10800, pero la caida de hoy me ha pillado un poco a contrapie y ya tengo mis dudas... si mañana se pierde el 10,40 del SAN y el 11000-11100 +- del ibex entonces daré por errado mi conteo y pensaré que ya ha hecho techo...


----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> como pueda seguir el mercado mañana y el futuro del sp no esté hundido vaya que soy capaz de abrirlos...  y más ahora que estoy 100% liquidez...
> 
> eso si, el stop será sagrado si los pierde...
> 
> aunque le estoy echando un ojo a zeltia y parece interesante probar suerte por la zona del 3,16-3,17, asi que a lo mejor cambio uno por el otro...



:o


Yo mañana me pondré corto en el SAN... stop en 10,62 más o menos...


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Pasad de seguirle el juego a las agencias con ZEL... ellos solo hacen dinero con vuestro dinero... ????===????

La ampliación de capital viene en camino... solo necesitaban un catalizador... en este caso negativo... para sacar +papeles al mercado.... 200millones no son suficientes para la codicia del CEO MATAMOSCAS.


----------



## carvil (2 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Como va el recuento de ondas...?
> 
> 
> ¿Estamos en la cuarta de la B... o en la primera de la C... ?
> ...




El de las ondas estará tumbado en alguna playa , desde aqui un saludo por si lo lees.Te estas perdiendo un trozo de guano


----------



## carvil (2 Sep 2009)

Bueno +o- el guano esperado 


Mañana es la reunion de la FOMC podria haber un rebote hacia la zona de 1010-1015 en SP futuros


Salu2


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pasad de seguirle el juego a las agencias con ZEL... ellos solo hacen dinero con vuestro dinero... ????===????
> 
> La ampliación de capital viene en camino... solo necesitaban un catalizador... en este caso negativo... para sacar +papeles al mercado.... 200millones no son suficientes para la codicia del CEO MATAMOSCAS.



gracias por el consejo pero no entro para invertir sino para especular

confio en que si aguanta la directriz al menos rebote hasta el 3,30-3,40.

una cosa, si quisieran hacer una ampliación de capital, creo que harían subir antes para poder colocar esos mismos papelitos a un precio superior...



carvil dijo:


> Bueno +o- el guano esperado
> 
> 
> Mañana es la reunion de la FOMC podria haber un rebote hacia la zona de 1010-1015 en SP futuros
> ...



yo también espero ese mismo rebote... por eso lo de los largos en SAN en 10,40 o en ZEL en 3,17-3.18... (otro es ACX en 14,40-14,50)

pero todo dependerá de como vaya el futuro del sp a primera hora: si veo que está muy en negativo pues entonces evidentemente no entraré, pero como lo vea lateral o en verde...


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2009)

carvil dijo:


> El de las ondas estará tumbado en alguna playa, desde aqui un saludo por si lo lees.Te estas perdiendo un trozo de guano



Un saludo... 




carvil dijo:


> Mañana es la reunion de la FOMC podria haber un rebote hacia la zona de 1010-1015 en SP futuros



Si el SP tiene que rebotar un poco...


será mejor que ponga el stop del SAN en los 11 euros... mañana veremos... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

La ambición del CEO -ZEL- bocazas... en la caída de JULIO.... ya adelantó que tendrían que hacer una ampliación de capital... otro que se une .... para reforzar el "core" de la compañia... igual que DON BOTAS en octubre pasado. 

ZEL comenzó a subir el mismo día del boom de la gripe A.... y menos mal que la FDA la paro en seco..... hehehehehe que malo soy con una empresa bandera a la vanguardia de chicharril ejpañol! XD

Esta gente es un clone de CTIC... opsssss... casualmente son italianos...


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Esto es lo que le va a pasar de nuevo a los cazamoscas AKA ZEL... de nuevo con la FDA:

Vion Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

ATS Medical, Inc. - Google Finance

Tiene que explotar proximamente....


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La ambición del CEO -ZEL- bocazas... en la caída de JULIO.... ya adelantó que tendrían que hacer una ampliación de capital... otro que se une .... para reforzar el "core" de la compañia... igual que DON BOTAS en octubre pasado.
> 
> ZEL comenzó a subir el mismo día del boom de la gripe A.... y menos mal que la FDA la paro en seco..... hehehehehe que malo soy con una empresa bandera a la vanguardia de chicharril ejpañol! XD
> 
> Esta gente es un clone de CTIC... opsssss... casualmente son italianos...



en julio del 2007 a casi 10 euros si que hicieron una empapelada de la buenas...

por cierto, lo de la ampliación de capital era casi evidente asi que poco importa que lo dijera: mayor retraso = más necesidad de capital

este valor si estuviera en 5 euros o más arriba, ni lo miraría por lo peligroso que es


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> Me van a dejar el ojete que ni las imperiales de tonuel...




Tenga cuidado con los gaps... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Ya he localizado las fechas de ARIAd:

1) The Company expects to receive the report of the first interim analysis of efficacy for the Phase 3 SUCCEED trial from the independent Data Safety Monitoring Board (DSMB) in September 2009.

2) Upcoming Medical Meeting 

Clinical investigators will present data on oral ridaforolimus in combination with bevacizumab (Avastin®) in patients with heavily pretreated, advanced solid tumors at the upcoming European Society of Medical Oncology (ESMO) meeting, Berlin, Germany, *September 20 to 24, 2009. *This will be the first time that complete data from the study will be presented.


----------



## Stuyvesant (2 Sep 2009)

El problema es que estáis siempre detrás de la zanahoria, no leéis los otros hilos del foro, y lo peor, no sabéis como funcionan las empresas y os creéis todo lo que os dicen u os filtran. ARIAD es para jubilados americanos, subirá lo que tenga que subir se mantendrá un tiempo y luego descenderá suavemente, para volver a subir, y así. Es un señuelo para mantener pequeños ahorradores en bolsa. Y se comporta como se ha comportado porque visto el volumen que habéis negociado han cerrado el grifo para ver que pasaba por estos lares. Cuando se den cuentan de que han pescado en otras aguas, darán un pequeño tironcito hacia arriba, y ale, todos a seguirle... y mientras tanto los CEO y Los VC se estarán poniendo las botas con la capitalización de en bolsa de valor y manteniendo la disciplina. No la va a comprar MERCK, esa empresa la ha creado MERCK casi seguro. Es totalmente artificial y si hubieseis visto la plantilla y la trayectoria de sus investigaciones (Papers de sus científicos, etc.) lo sabríais. la reabsorberá MERCK con un saldo sustancioso para ellos.


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Lo que los contribuyentes no conocen es el sobreprecio que tiene el JODENLIS ...

Alrededor de los 5.000 euros .... el ciclo (cada paciente necesitaría unos 5 o 6).

Si que es lucrativo el navegar en los barcos del señor pescanova... .... ejem ejem.


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

200 millones de EUR en desarrollar .... vaya entramado.

La acción de Zeltia se dispara tras aprobarse el Yondelis en Cincodias.com


----------



## Stuyvesant (2 Sep 2009)

Es una autentica empresa ad hoc para hacer dinero con el negocio del cáncer, por duro que suene esto, porque hasta se han estado anunciando en foros de asociaciones de enfermos. Y lo que proponen es la quimio clásica con un tipo de encapsulado diferente, medicación envuelta en papel de caramelo, de hace diez años, del que ya existen pruebas. La llamada quimio inteligente. Están asociados con MERCK desde el principio.

*Acabo de censurarme sobre el nombre de otras empresas que juegan a lo mismo de gente conocida en este bonito país. Pero sin el patrocinio de MERCK, claro. Don Pepito, tu trabajas en el sector ¿eh?. ¿Te han ascendido recientemente para que complementes tu hobby con el trabajo? Por curiosidad. Si quieres te cuento como termina la historia...


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Gracias por tus advertencias, es una pena que las grandes instituciones no se hayan dado cuenta antes, de que todo esto es un GRAN SCAM. XD


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2009)

Una trama conspiratoria desde el foro... que nivel... 


Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (2 Sep 2009)

Las "grandes instituciones" necesitan pequeños ahorradores en la bolsa americana.


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Bueno... mañana llamo a mi green beret en MERCK y le pongo al día de todo esto...


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Quizás MERCK tiene sobornados a la FDA, etc... es lo que pasa cuando tienes detrás a una gran corporación.

Solo es cuestión de tiempo... según tu opinión... efecto YO-YO... mal resultado y vuelta a los 1.xxUSD .... solo quedan unas semanas.


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Me voy a ver "pagafantas" para desconectar .... XD


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Tenga cuidado con los gaps...
> 
> Saludos :



pero qué pirulos me haces con los quotes...  

el caso es que he revisado el SAN en intradia y ahora mismo me fio más del PS que le daría un objetivo de caida del SAN en la zona del 10,2x, que en el máximo anterior en 10,40... y en el IBEX hay otro similar que nos enviaría al 11000-11050... así que ahi los espero y luego dependiendo de cómo vayan los futuros usa...











tonuel dijo:


> Una trama conspiratoria desde el foro... que nivel...
> 
> 
> Saludos




jodó... y tanto ...


------------
Bueno, pego un grafico intradiario de ARIA y me voy al sobre. Buenas noches a todos


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

una ultima muy interesante que he encontrado: Tubos reunidos

hace no mucho tenia a Tubacex en vigilancia por si rompia en 2,81 entrar al vuelo, pero me despisté con otros valores y al final se me escapó

a ver si tengo suerte con las TRG: en principio o entro largo en la zona del 2,2x o lo haría si superase al alza el 2,44, lo que sea primero...

Ahora si me voy a dormir que estoy hecho polvo.


----------



## argan (2 Sep 2009)

kurire, tenemos mucho miedo, diselo a tus amigos ( sin acritud ).


----------



## nief (2 Sep 2009)

No es para menos argan


Nikkei 225	9/2 - *close 
10,280.46 - 249.60


----------



## Sleepwalk (2 Sep 2009)

*Septiembre empieza dando miedo*

Los temores generalizados a un "septiembre negro" en bolsa se hicieron realidad anoche en Wall Street, con fuertes caídas en todos los índices. El Dow Jones perdió el 1,96%, el Nasdaq se dejó el 2% y el S&P sufrió la peor parte con un derrumbe del 2,21%, con lo que volvió a situarse por debajo de los 1.000 puntos.

Este desplome confirmó varias formaciones técnicas bajistas, lo que en teoría augura mayores caídas a corto plazo. Europa ye recogió ayer buena parte del descenso de Wall Street, pero estas confirmaciones y el miedo que se ha instalado entre los inversores hacen probable que hoy continúe el sufrimiento en nuestro continente.

Ahora bien, hace dos semanas vivimos una situación muy parecida: los índices se dejaron porcentajes muy similares a los de hoy y perdieron soportes muy relevantes. Sin embargo, la caída terminó ahí, y lo que en principio parecía un 'pullback' se convirtió en una remontada impresionante que llevó a los índices a batir sus máximos anuales. Algo que demostró por enésima vez la fortaleza de la tendencia y la enorme cantidad de dinero que está esperando un mínimo recorte para entrar en el mercado.

¿Puede repetirse la historia ahora? Pues es posible; de hecho, lleva repitiéndose desde marzo. Ahora bien, tanto va el cántaro a la fuente que alguna vez se tiene que romper, y podría ser perfectamente ahora que el sentimiento negativo ha invadido el mercado después de una subida tan importante sin descansos apreciables. Y una vez que se han alcanzado unas valoraciones que necesitan argumentos más sólidos referidos a la recuperación para sostenerse.

La caída de anoche se produjo a pesar de unos datos económicos mejores de lo esperado. El ISM industrial subió hasta 52,9 y reconquistó así el nivel de 50 que marca la frontera entre la expansión y la contracción. Además, las ventas de casas pendientes subieron por sexto mes consecutivo hasta su nivel más alto en casi dos años, lo que abona la idea de que el mercado inmobiliario ha tocado suelo. La nota negativa la puso el gasto en construcción, que cayó inesperadamente.

Este fenómeno de caer con buenas noticias es una muestra de la negatividad del sentimiento del mercado. Algo que se confirma con el hecho de que fueron los bancos los valores más castigados por el mero hecho de que son los que más subieron en agosto, sin que hubiera ninguna noticia especialmente relevante en el sector. Esto es una señal bajista, aunque también lo es de irracionalidad. Si el mercado abandona su miedo, la caída puede ser menor de lo que todo el mundo anuncia... como todas las anteriores.

El petróleo volvió a caer tras el batacazo del lunes y cerró en 68,05 dólares. En el campo empresarial, la noticia del día fue la venta del paquete de control de Skype por eBay a un grupo de inversores privados por 2.750 millones, en un reconocimiento del fracaso de una operación que fue cuestionada desde el principio.

Hoy será un día bien cargado de referencias económicas: el informe ADP de empleo en el sector privado (antesala del paro oficial del viernes), la revisión de la productividad y los costes laborales del segundo trimestre, los pedidos de fábrica y las actas de la última reunión de la Fed, documento que suele provocar grandes movimientos de mercado.

Septiembre empieza dando miedo - 1/09/09 - 1509557 - elEconomista.es


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Allos Therapeutics, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Septiembre empieza dando miedo - 1/09/09 - 1509557 - elEconomista.es



Mierda... seguro que hoy tenemos subidón... :o



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Sep 2009)




----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Buenos días.

Un par de días con miedo en el cuerpo nada mas....


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Sep 2009)




----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Y el SAN.. apenas va a perder 5 centimos en apertura... vaya pfuff...


----------



## chameleon (2 Sep 2009)

es la onda C. falta un último tirón que nos acerque a 12.000. no hay miedo


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Sep 2009)

mmm esto tiene que hacer pupa... Spain: The Hole In Europe's Balance Sheet - John Mauldin's Outside the Box - InvestorsInsight.com | Financial Intelligence, Advice & Research / Investment Strategies & Planning for Individual Investors.
ylo de cerberus


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Y el SAN.. apenas va a perder 5 centimos en apertura... vaya pfuff...



O menos... 


mejor para mi... 


Edito:

Aún no le he dado al botón... eso de saber que vas a perder pasta si lo haces... te frena un poco... 


Saludos


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

largo en zel a 3,16

vigilando san para entrar en 10,2x o las TRG en 2,22


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2009)

Mierda me van a crujir... no entro la orden limitada y tuve que vender a mercado... 


Corto a 10,32€... stop 10,52... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2009)

Mulder... ve preparándome una imperial... 


pero tenia que hacerlo... :o


Saludos :o


----------



## pyn (2 Sep 2009)

Buenos días,
parece que el cambio de tendencia empieza a tomar forma. Esta semana será clave para ver si finalmente comenzamos la caída libre o no.


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

me ha saltado el stop de zeltia, asi que vuelvo a estar fuera

marchando orden de compra a 3,02


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2009)

Venga Botas... cabronazo... muerde el polvo... dale una alegria a tu antiguo coleguita tonuel... :


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> marchando orden de compra a 3,02



Una imperial pal chaval... se ve que constancia no le falta... 



Saludos


----------



## Deudor (2 Sep 2009)

No veremos el Gran Guano, hasta que tonuel se ponga largo.
Ya casi lo habiamos conseguido.
Olvidate del botas, Tonuel, esto vaparriba.


----------



## Claca (2 Sep 2009)

Se han perdido los 11.000. De todos modos todavía no puede comenzar el guano, la bruja gitana de la feria me dijo que empezaría a partir del 15 de este mes >:-(


----------



## Caída a Plomo (2 Sep 2009)

Parece que tendremos un septiembre muy funesto


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Una imperial pal chaval... se ve que constancia no le falta...
> 
> 
> Saludos



alguna tendrá que ser la buena... 

al final he decidido estar quieto en las SAN y menos mal... :



tonuel dijo:


> Venga Botas... cabronazo... muerde el polvo... dale una alegria a tu antiguo coleguita tonuel...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Botin es un chico obediente... 

WRG MA 117.628 431.395 -313.767
INT VL 218.056 544.250 -326.194
SGE VL 330.570 698.286 -367.716
BSN MA 372.232 1.303.987 -931.755


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Sep 2009)




----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2009)

A los buenos días!

El dinero sigue bajando, aunque con menos velocidad que ayer, el objetivo que marca ahora son los 2600, aunque eso siempre puede recuperarse, yo sigo inclinándome por el 2666 como objetivo, aunque se que llegará algo más abajo.

No he posteado antes porque estaba ocupado con un corto


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

si rompemos a la baja el 10900 yo no veo más soporte hasta el 10500...

hasta ahí servidor no piensa abrir largo alguno...


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> *No veremos el Gran Guano, hasta que tonuel se ponga largo*.
> Ya casi lo habiamos conseguido.
> *Olvidate del botas, Tonuel, esto vaparriba*.




Lo siento amigo... pero tu pérdida de la fe guanística se lo merece... 






Saludos


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

10:15:17 h. Terremoto 

Un tremendo terremoto de 7,4 nada menos, acaba de darse en Java, riesgo de tsunami, la potencia es tremenda


hoy los valores USA de fabricantes de radares para terremotos van a volar...

Esperamos que no haya tsunami ni victimas...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> 10:15:17 h. Terremoto
> 
> Un tremendo terremoto de 7,4 nada menos, acaba de darse en Java, riesgo de tsunami, la potencia es tremenda
> 
> ...



Sopla los valores porfa y hacemos un intradía...


----------



## Stuyvesant (2 Sep 2009)

¿"terremoto"? ¿Eso es una nueva figura de análisis técnico? ¿Viene una ola?


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Sep 2009)

epicentro a 150 kms de las grandes ciudades... mdreeeee


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sopla los valores porfa y hacemos un intradía...



no los recuerdo... mira de hacer un googleo a ver si lo encuentras...

cuando lo del terremoto de hace unos años con tantas victimas hubo un valor que se multiplicó por no se cuanto...

eso si, con el tiempo volvió al mismo sitio, así que cuidado


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

recupero el gráfico de ayer que puse ayer tarde para que se vean los niveles

por ahora estamos aguantando en la zona del 10900, zona que anteriormente hizo de resistencia y que además coincide con el 61,8% de fibonacci del tramo 10500-11500.

no veo muy claro lo que puede pasar, pero si que parece claro que si se perfora el 10900 nos vamos de cabeza al 10500...


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

NVE Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

ahora mismo apostaría por un rebote hasta el 11150-11200 y luego meneo hacia el 10500...

asi que ahora me centraré en abrir cortos si llegase en ese nivel, a ver si coincide con el 10,40 del SAN y los abro ahi con un objetivo en 9,80.


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Tonuel... están repartiendo cera de la buena en CINTRA. XD


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Journal of Clinical Investigation -- Inhibition of mTORC1 leads to MAPK pathway activation through a PI3K-dependent feedback loop in human cancer

No apto para incredulos.


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... están repartiendo cera de la buena en CINTRA. XD



Mierda... pero me lo merezco por fiarme de Mulder... 


Saludos


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Journal of Clinical Investigation -- Inhibition of mTORC1 leads to MAPK pathway activation through a PI3K-dependent feedback loop in human cancer
> 
> No apto para incredulos.



tampoco es apto para los que no dominamos el inglés... 



tonuel dijo:


> Mierda... pero me lo merezco por fiarme de Mulder...
> 
> 
> Saludos



a ver si lo adivino... estabas corto y cerraste ayer o anteayer...


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2009)

Por cierto...

No se si nos iremos definitivamente al guano o le meterán un último impulso... :o


Peor una cosa está clara...


*tonuel was here...*


y corto en el bankito del botas... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> a ver si lo adivino... estabas corto y cerraste ayer o *anteayer*...




touché... :o


Saludos :o


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2009)

Hice bien en vender las Accionas.
Hice mal en quitar el stop del BBVA.
Voy a copiar 100 veces LOS STOPS NO SE QUITAN
Cuando acabe vuelvo.


----------



## Stuyvesant (2 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Journal of Clinical Investigation -- Inhibition of mTORC1 leads to MAPK pathway activation through a PI3K-dependent feedback loop in human cancer
> 
> No apto para incredulos.



No apto para acientíficos.

U.S. Patent Issued to ARIAD Covering New Class of Antifungal Drugs. - Business Wire | Encyclopedia.com

A systematic method for identifying small-molecule...[Proc Natl Acad Sci U S A. 2004] - PubMed Result

Repite conmigo "heterodimerización" 

heterodimerizacion merck - Buscar con Google

(Vaya, segundo resultado en minutos. Lee la parte de "Licencia de MERCK")


<div align="center">




</div>




> Clinical implications
> 
> Clinical implications
> 
> At present there is relatively little information about the func-tional consequences of receptor heterodimerization, but the study by McGraw et al. (18) demonstrates that such receptor interactions may have important fun-ctional consequences. Receptor heterodimerization may affect the surface expression of receptors, the rate of receptor desensitization, and the effect of agonists on signal transduction, resulting in several different and so-far unpredictable func-tional consequences. This allows for the possibility of finding unexpected drug interactions or novel therapeutic agents that selectively activate certain heterodimer pairs. Since the relative expression of different GPCRs in various cell types differs, this makes it potentially possible to develop more selective drugs in the future. The role of receptor heterodimerization in disease has hardly been explored, but genetic polymorphisms in areas of the receptor that affect dimerization with other receptors may alter the func-tion of the receptor, as has already been demonstrated for chemokine receptors (6, 20). GPCR heterodimerization appears to be a novel means of cell regulation that is likely to have clinical and therapeutic significance in the future.




Aclaración para legos; una forma de llevar la quimio clásica envuelta en papel de caramelo, o regalo, como os guste más, u otros medicamentos. Si no sabes lo que significa, no te preocupes. Hay muchas empresas en ese negocio, al menos en teoría, causaría menos efectos secundarios. Los ensayos clínicos no los he leído, la tecnología empleada es antigua. No es una cura mágica, es aplicar lo que se utiliza en MERCK para el cáncer de piel, en el cáncer de mama, posterior a la mastectomía. Probablemente la forera Nathalia está tomando un compuesto similar.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (2 Sep 2009)

*Brutal*



pepon26 dijo:


> Si. Nuestro obejtivo de 11350 deberia ser alcanzado en Septiembre (aunque esto va muy rápido e igual se adelanta algunas semanas).
> De todas maneras seria perfecto técnicamente y analíticamente muy bello que el desplome se produjera en Octubre.
> 
> Desde Octubre esperamos una caida BRUTAL.



Apocalipsis anunciada, versículo 666.

_- Palabra de pepon26, 
- te leemos pepon._

Se adelanta a septiembre. Lo vuelvo a rescatar aunque ya se hiciera ayer simplemente por recordar a los lectores que el hundimiento de la economia es *BRUTAL*. Que la caída de la bolsa que ya ha empezado será *BRUTAL* 

Que los ERES serán *BRUTAL* y que por supuesto la caída de los precios de la vivienda y de los alquileres será *BRUTAL*.

Todo será *BRUTAL* al igual que en su momento la subida lo fue, pero ahora toca arrastrarse por el suelo surante dos décadas (yo lo veo así). Nuestros hijos serán los parias de 'esto' que han creado los políticos puestos por sus 'vota-paga-calla' padres.

Unos conocidos ya están sufriendo el pillaje en su huerto de autoconsumo. Esta semana pasada todos las paraguayas y tomates listos para coger han sido robados. Por cierto, en un pueblo de la 'riquísima' comunidad de Madrid.

*BRUTAL*


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hice bien en vender las Accionas.
> Hice mal en quitar el stop del BBVA.
> Voy a copiar 100 veces LOS STOPS NO SE QUITAN
> Cuando acabe vuelvo.



que sean 200 veces mejor

a mi los stops me han salvado el ojete varias veces ayer y hoy (sobre todo ayer en Zeltia)




Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Apocalipsis anunciada, versículo 666.
> 
> _- Palabra de pepon26,
> - te leemos pepon._
> ...



brutal lo de pepon, como lo clavó el tio, y brutal lo que nos espera...




tonuel dijo:


> touché... :o
> 
> 
> Saludos :o



joder macho, no tienes mala suerte ni ná...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2009)

Yo también veo guano, y se me hace atractivo el botas... voy a mirar que puedo hacer con 6000€ de garantías...


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> a mi los stops me han salvado el ojete varias veces ayer y hoy (sobre todo ayer en Zeltia)



A mi también me salvan, yo también me equivoco pero se que con stops voy a poder volver y recuperar, ya he perdido mucha pasta por mover o no poner stops en su día.

Ahora los respeto siempre, aunque si me espero un movimiento poco claro puedo ponerlos algo más lejos, pero una vez que los pongo solo los muevo a mi favor.


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2009)

Yo estoy de acuerdo con pepon26, a partir del 28 de septiembre voy a ponerme corto con stop de 30 puntos, más o menos, y a sentarse a mirar.


----------



## pyn (2 Sep 2009)

Yo aprendía en su momento (lo posteé aquí) y desde aquella, lo siguiente que hago nada más coger una posición es poner su correspondiente stop-loss. Si las cosas van a mi favor voy modificándola a stop-profit. De las malas, ya se antemano cuanto voy a perder.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo con pepon26, a partir del 28 de septiembre voy a ponerme corto con stop de 30 puntos, más o menos, y a sentarse a mirar.



Me apunto la fecha, ponerse corto en banca y largo en farmaceuticas puede ser una buena combinación...


----------



## Stuyvesant (2 Sep 2009)

Joder Mulder. ¿28 de septiembre? Mejor espera a octubre, que moriremos todos 3 veces, algunos vírgenes.

¿No te estás tirando del trampolín con una venda en los ojos? que esto no da de si hasta finales...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Yo aprendía en su momento (lo posteé aquí) y desde aquella, lo siguiente que hago nada más coger una posición es poner su correspondiente stop-loss. Si las cosas van a mi favor voy modificándola a stop-profit. De las malas, ya se antemano cuanto voy a perder.



Para el Ibex 35 es fundamenta...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Sep 2009)

¿Septiembre 28 eh, Mulder?

Intenta cuadrar en tus ciclos lo siguiente:

Opción 1- Bajada ahora hasta 10500, con lo cual ya tendríamos hombro-cabeza, y después subida hasta 11100 para dibujar el otro hombro, después para abajo.

Opción 2- Bajada ahora hasta los 9300, ya tendríamos hombro-cabeza, y después subida hasta los 10000 para el otro hombro, luego...

O puede que no haga nada de estoy y dibuje un peponeitor (figura técnica muy rara y devastadora).


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Septiembre 28 eh, Mulder?
> 
> Intenta cuadrar en tus ciclos lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



o se podría añadir también otro impulso como el anterior de 1000 puntos hasta el 11900 y luego de ahi el apocalipsis...

no lo veo muy probable (más bien poco probable) pero tampoco lo descarto todavia...


----------



## pyn (2 Sep 2009)

¿O sea que nadie plantea la posibilidad de que estemos en una "correción" camino de los 12.000?


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿O sea que nadie plantea la posibilidad de que estemos en una "correción" camino de los 12.000?



Hola 

.............


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hola
> 
> .............



A ver... seamos serios... qué es eso de ligar en horas de bolsa... 



pyn dijo:


> ¿O sea que nadie plantea la posibilidad de que estemos en una "correción" camino de los 12.000?



es una posibilidad que aún me pica pero que no veo nada claro...


----------



## Caída a Plomo (2 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿O sea que nadie plantea la posibilidad de que estemos en una "correción" camino de los 12.000?



No es viable. No entra esa posibilidad, y personalmente pienso que no habrá ni rebotillo. Nos vamos directos al infierno madmaxista.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> No es viable. No entra esa posibilidad, y personalmente pienso que no habrá ni rebotillo. Nos vamos directos al infierno madmaxista.



Con ese nick, que vas a decir...


----------



## Caída a Plomo (2 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Con ese nick, que vas a decir...



Y con tu nick, es que no das importancia a nada 

Pero la situación es muy, pero que muy grave. Gravísima.


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2009)

SAN entrada corto 10,32€... stop movido a 10,30€... :


Si salta me pondré corto más arriba... 




Saludos


----------



## eduenca (2 Sep 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Unos conocidos ya están sufriendo el pillaje en su huerto de autoconsumo. Esta semana pasada todos las paraguayas y tomates listos para coger han sido robados. Por cierto, en un pueblo de la 'riquísima' comunidad de Madrid.



Pues vaya chasco para todos aquellos foreros que tenían en el huerto el último reducto de la superviviencia anticapitalista. Lo de la tierra fértil y los dos burros se convierte por arte de magia en tierra fértil y tres burros.


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> Pues vaya chasco para todos aquellos foreros que tenían en el huerto el último reducto de la superviviencia anticapitalista. Lo de la tierra fértil y los dos burros se convierte por arte de magia en tierra fértil y tres burros.



Mejor tierra fértil, burros y escopetas.

Y de paso, algo que permita descomponer cadáveres en abono


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Septiembre 28 eh, Mulder?
> 
> Intenta cuadrar en tus ciclos lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



No me hables del Ibex por favor, es que ni lo miro, es un índice inanalizable, lo odio. Yo solo miro Stoxx y S&P, a veces también miro el DJI.

Te recuerdo que no hace mucho se deshizo una bestial figura de H-C-H publicitada hasta la extuación por los medios. Yo me inclino por la figura del peponeitor (buenísima la palabra)


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2009)

Citi en positivo en el pre-market. Ha dado la vuelta a casi más de un 6%


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> Pues vaya chasco para todos aquellos foreros que tenían en el huerto el último reducto de la superviviencia anticapitalista. Lo de la tierra fértil y los dos burros se convierte por arte de magia en tierra fértil y tres burros.



Mi padre tiene un huerto de esos, la verdad es que de momento no le han robado nunca nada, excepto los pájaros que se comen sus manzanas (me refiero a pájaros de verdad). Suele disparar a los pájaros con una carabina de esas de feria, que la tiene siempre cargada junto al árbol. Igual si a alguno se le ocurre entrar a coger algo, se va con el culo lleno de perdigones.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Citi en positivo en el pre-market. Ha dado la vuelta a casi más de un 6%



Cielos. ¿Broteverdismo para la tarde?


----------



## argan (2 Sep 2009)

Mucho leoncio, mucho leoncio... Es tiempo de cocos.


----------



## eduenca (2 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mejor tierra fértil, burros y escopetas.
> 
> Y de paso, algo que permita descomponer cadáveres en abono




Como tengas que hacer guardia te va a salir el tomate a cojón y medio.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> Como tengas que hacer guardia te va a salir el tomate a cojón y medio.



No hombre, mientras vigilas estudias y te preparas una oposición.
Estás al aire libre, respirando aire puro.
Y si llega alguno y hay que disparar, pues nada, te lo tomas como un hobby o deporte, para perfeccionar la puntería.

Esos tomates tan naturales lo merecen.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (2 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mi padre tiene un huerto de esos, la verdad es que de momento no le han robado nunca nada, excepto los pájaros que se comen sus manzanas (me refiero a pájaros de verdad). Suele disparar a los pájaros con una carabina de esas de feria, que la tiene siempre cargada junto al árbol. Igual si a alguno se le ocurre entrar a coger algo, se va con el culo lleno de perdigones.



Lo que hay que hacer en todo huerto que se precie es plantar cicuta y poner un cartel bien llamativo señalando que es perejil del bueno 






Siempre alguien se puede despistar, je je

Y a los tomates inyectarles laxante para caballos :o


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> Como tengas que hacer guardia te va a salir el tomate a cojón y medio.



a lo mejor unos cuantos carteles con un "cuidado con las minas" bastaría... 




pecata minuta dijo:


> No hombre, mientras vigilas estudias y te preparas una oposición.
> Estás al aire libre, respirando aire puro.
> Y si llega alguno y hay que disparar, pues nada, te lo tomas como un hobby o deporte, para perfeccionar la puntería.
> 
> Esos tomates tan naturales lo merecen.



pronto habrá licencias para cazar ladrones... los 12 meses del año


----------



## eduenca (2 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> a lo mejor unos cuantos carteles con un "cuidado con las minas" bastaría...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Tú sabes que vives en España, no?


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

ARIAD to Present at the Rodman & Renshaw Annual Healthcare Conference


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2009)

One question:
Los que operais en USA, ¿lo hacéis con acciones o CFDs?


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Acciones.........


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Sep 2009)

Ya tengo money de nuevo en la cuenta de cortos,se va a cagar la perra :


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> One question:
> Los que operais en USA, ¿lo hacéis con acciones o CFDs?



Hazte a la idea de que los CFDs solo son una cosa que existe en España, en el resto del mundo civilizado uno también se puede poner corto con acciones y no hace falta recurrir a inventos raros para ocultar que "no tenemos cortos".


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ya tengo money de nuevo en la cuenta de cortos,se va a cagar la perra :



Esta vez me voy a poner corta hasta yo.


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Tranquilidad a esos cortis-tas.... ya sabemos que el BOTAS ha vendido un buen paquete de accs y está corto... nunca hemos visto al SAN... caer tan alegremente.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Sep 2009)

Alguien sabe por que sube Endesa?


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2009)

Hace días que rosonero no entra por aquí... una de dos, o ha sido papá, o se ha enganchado a eso de ser multi-gremio y se ha vuelto construjtó.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Alguien sabe por que sube Endesa?



Porque todo en rojo queda muy feo.
Da un contraste de color y tal...


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

ENDESA siempre ha ido contracorriente cuando el iBEX estaba rojizo.... recuerdo con cariño cuando las llevaba... esos 13,00€


----------



## chameleon (2 Sep 2009)

nos vamos a dar la vuelta a final de sesión o mañana
falta el tirón alcista para esa última onda C


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hace días que rosonero no entra por aquí... una de dos, o ha sido papá, o se ha enganchado a eso de ser multi-gremio y se ha vuelto construjtó.



Buenas Tardes ^__^!

Creo recordar que comentó que se iba se vacaciones, creo... o eso o bien como tu dices, se está dedicando a ser Yesero .

Un saludo


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tranquilidad a esos cortis-tas.... ya sabemos que el BOTAS ha vendido un buen paquete de accs y está corto... nunca hemos visto al SAN... caer tan alegremente.



no hacen falta comentarios...

BIC MA 27.500 967.494 -939.994
IBS BA 156.057 1.379.812 -1.223.755
WRG MA 666.103 2.767.766 -2.101.663
BSN MA 1.166.019 3.819.619 -2.653.600 :

por cierto, 10899... al borde del precipicio...


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> nos vamos a dar la vuelta a final de sesión o mañana
> falta el tirón alcista para esa última onda C



Estoy completamente de acuerdo con esa idea sería adecuado buscar mínimos para hoy o mañana y ponerse largo.

Yo creo que empezarán la fiesta mañana aunque hoy nos podrían dar un indicio.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Estoy completamente de acuerdo con esa idea sería adecuado buscar mínimos para hoy o mañana y ponerse largo.
> 
> Yo creo que empezarán la fiesta mañana aunque hoy nos podrían dar un indicio.



Pero, ¿no está todo desplomándose demasiado rápido como para subir? ¿en qué van a basar la subida?


----------



## pyn (2 Sep 2009)

En nada, pero mira las noticias el paro, el déficit, media europa remontando menos nosotros. Llamada de teléfono de ZP al botas y mañana estamos en los 11.100.


----------



## luisfernando (2 Sep 2009)

Vuelta Hacia el Abismo, Hoy el Dow es capaz de perder los 9000, y en tan solo 2 dias de Septiembre lleva un -5%, En Octubre estaremos de nuevo en los 8000 como siga asín


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tranquilidad a esos cortis-tas.... ya sabemos que el BOTAS ha vendido un buen paquete de accs y está corto... nunca hemos visto al SAN... caer tan alegremente.




Pues habrá que irse acostumbrando..., estar corto cuando el botas cae a plomo... no tiene precio... :




chameleon dijo:


> nos vamos a dar la vuelta a final de sesión o mañana
> falta el tirón alcista para esa última onda C





Mulder dijo:


> Estoy completamente de acuerdo con esa idea sería adecuado buscar mínimos para hoy o mañana y ponerse largo.
> 
> Yo creo que empezarán la fiesta mañana aunque hoy nos podrían dar un indicio.




Es lo que todo el mundo espera... osea que ya sabeis lo que toca...



Por cierto... necesito algo de ayuda...


¿De 10,32€ a 3€ cuánta diferencia hay...? :

es que me estoy haciendo un lio con la maquinita... 


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Sep 2009)

Creo que voy a meterme en Ferrovial por debajo de 24, me da cangelo abrir cortos ahora


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pero, ¿no está todo desplomándose demasiado rápido como para subir? ¿en qué van a basar la subida?



No sé en que lo van a basar, no me suelo fijar en eso porque no miro los fundamentales más allá de verlos como una excusa, es probable que el viernes salga un dato de paro bueno (mejor dicho menos malo) y ahora se están inflando expectativas de que saldrá malo.

O sale malo y se hace lo que les gusta hacer a los leoncios, restregarse los datos por allí donde la espalda pierde su casto nombre.

La verdad es que a estas alturas no se porque se ve tan raro que ocurra esto, en febrero lo comprendería pero ahora...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2009)

He pillado 1800 citis a 4,37...


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Es lo que todo el mundo espera... osea que ya sabeis lo que toca...



Pues debes estar mal informado, lo que todo el mundo espera ahora es esto:


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> He pillado 1800 citis a 4,37...



Con dos O_O


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues debes estar mal informado, lo que todo el mundo espera ahora es esto:



y se ha cumplido... ahora la mayoria está esperando el tercer y último impulso... :

o las gacelas...

El tan esperado recorte... para comprar papelitos y que su precio suba hasta el infinito... 


Pero... lo siento Mulder... lo estoy palpando... el guano está presente...



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Con dos O_O



A cuanto está ahora ¿? no lo puedo ver en R4.... supongo que he comprado del premarket ¿¿??


----------



## eduruni (2 Sep 2009)

Buenas.

¿Alguien se atreve a adar una predicción para la bolsa de aquí a un año, más o menos? No la véis demasiado cara?

Saludos.


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> A cuanto está ahora ¿? no lo puedo ver en R4.... supongo que he comprado del premarket ¿¿??




Quotes for C - Yahoo! Finance

aqui puedes seguirlas en TR


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2009)

el SAN sigue soltando sus papelitos... no problem... 


Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pero... lo siento Mulder... lo estoy palpando... el guano está presente...



Joder, Tonuel, pero llevas palpando guano desde los 9000 o antes (cuando te pusiste corto), algún día tienes que acertar, pero lo tuyo no es predicción, es insistencia.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2009)

Que picazos de volumen...

Aguanten los toros


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> y se ha cumplido... ahora la mayoria está esperando el tercer y último impulso... :
> 
> o las gacelas...
> 
> ...



No te preocupes que para finales de octubre vas a certificar hasta el techo.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> A cuanto está ahora ¿? no lo puedo ver en R4.... supongo que he comprado del premarket ¿¿??



Empezo regular, pero ahora va recuperando , a 4,50

Edit: Está haciendo unos verticales majos, majos


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Joder, Tonuel, pero llevas palpando guano desde los 9000 o antes (cuando te pusiste corto), algún día tienes que acertar, pero lo tuyo no es predicción, es insistencia.



igual me cambio la firma...

*"Me puse corto en los 11.100... con dos cojones... :

2ª parte"*


Saludos


----------



## chameleon (2 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> igual me cambio la firma...
> 
> *"Me puse corto en los 11.100... con dos cojones... :
> 
> ...



jajajaj eres la leche! 

porqué no te pones en 11.550 (techo anual) , que es donde creo que estaremos en unos pocos días?


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues habrá que irse acostumbrando..., estar corto cuando el botas cae a plomo... no tiene precio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



otra vez el cuento de la lechera? recuerda que eso siempre acaba con la leche derramada... 




LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> A cuanto está ahora ¿? no lo puedo ver en R4.... supongo que he comprado del premarket ¿¿??



vigila el 4,60 que fué el soporte anterior... hasta ahi el rebote sería normal... un simple pullback al soporte anterior... pero si no supera...


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> igual me cambio la firma...
> 
> *"Me puse corto en los 11.100... con dos cojones... :
> 
> ...



Mejor deberías poner "Con los Cojones que me quedaron..." 

Un saludo


----------



## carvil (2 Sep 2009)

Buenas tardes 


*A las 20.00h. comunicado de la FOMC* 


Estar en el mercado podria ser peligroso te puedes encontrar una vela de 5 puntos tanto a favor como en contra, mejor esperar a que baje la volatilidad.


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mejor deberías poner "Con los Cojones que me quedaron..."
> 
> Un saludo



Ahora tengo el HF más capitalizado que en mayo/junio... pero menos que en octubre... :


Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mejor deberías poner "Con los Cojones que me quedaron..."
> 
> Un saludo



O con dos cojones... y el culo roto.


----------



## eduenca (2 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hazte a la idea de que los CFDs solo son una cosa que existe en España, en el resto del mundo civilizado uno también se puede poner corto con acciones y no hace falta recurrir a inventos raros para ocultar que "no tenemos cortos".



El invento de los CFDs surgió en UK y se popularizó allí, donde llegó a representar la mayor parte de las operaciones de renta variable. La mayoría de ofertores de cfds (que no brokers) no compran ni venden la acción que se supone representa el cfd, simplemente te permiten hacer una apuesta relacionada con el precio de una acción, índice o lo que sea.

Aquí los CFDs nos vinieron como una moda importada de UK.


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> O con dos cojones... y el culo roto.




Al iniciarse en los mercados siempre hay que dejarse un dinerillo... para que no se te olvide poner el stop y tal... entre otras cosas... 

Por cierto..

Estoy viendo al botas en mínimos del dia... no se vosotros... 


Saludos


----------



## Kujire (2 Sep 2009)

*Breaking News .... Pedidos*

Buenos resacosos Dias

Pedidos de Empresas en Julio ----> Menor de lo esperado


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2009)

Vendidas a 4,50..

120€ después de comisiones para el tito Luca. me recupero de lo de ayer...


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vendidas a 4,50..
> 
> 120€ después de comisiones para el ******. me recupero de lo de ayer...



Una operacion muy buena

Yo voy a medio, largo plazo


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> El invento de los CFDs surgió en UK y se popularizó allí, donde llegó a representar la mayor parte de las operaciones de renta variable. La mayoría de ofertores de cfds (que no brokers) no compran ni venden la acción que se supone representa el cfd, simplemente te permiten hacer una apuesta relacionada con el precio de una acción, índice o lo que sea.
> 
> Aquí los CFDs nos vinieron como una moda importada de UK.



Eso es cierto, pero en UK tu puedes ponerte corto en acciones sin recurrir a CFDs, aquí se han popularizado porque no hay otra forma de ponerse corto en acciones de otra forma.

Bueno, existen los futuros sobre acciones pero tienen menos liquidez que un chicharro.

edito: los gringos no se deciden a bajar esta tarde.


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenos resacosos Dias
> 
> Pedidos de Empresas en Julio ----> Menor de lo esperado



Siendo buenos... hay que decir que en Junio subieron los pedidos a fabrica un 0.9% y en Julio un 1.3% que es bastante menos de los esperado... casi un 1% menos. Pero siendo positivos al menos suben los pedidos = brotes verdes jajaja 

Un saludo


----------



## eduenca (2 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso es cierto, pero en UK tu puedes ponerte corto en acciones sin recurrir a CFDs, aquí se han popularizado porque no hay otra forma de ponerse corto en acciones de otra forma.
> 
> Bueno, existen los futuros sobre acciones pero tienen menos liquidez que un chicharro.



Aquí también se puede uno poner corto en una acción sin recurrir a CFDs ni a futuros.

Basta con tomar títulos prestados. Se suscribe un contrato de préstamo de valores, normalmente a través de Bancoval, y se pone uno corto tranquilamente.


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenos resacosos Dias
> 
> Pedidos de Empresas en Julio ----> Menor de lo esperado



Si, pero las revisiones del dato anterior han sido al alza, quedamos en tablas.


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

dentro de ZEL a 3,18

me van a marear las cabronas...


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> Aquí también se puede uno poner corto en una acción sin recurrir a CFDs ni a futuros.
> 
> Basta con tomar títulos prestados. Se suscribe un contrato de préstamo de valores, normalmente a través de Bancoval, y se pone uno corto tranquilamente.



Eso es muy engorroso, no hay mercado electrónico, no puedes ver el libro de órdenes, etc.

Yo quiero poder ponerme corto en acciones con la misma facilidad con la que compro acciones en R4 por ejemplo, pero eso no puede hacerse, en otros paises sí.

Vender al descubierto sin contratos ni martingalas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2009)

Humm necesito ontro intra-day fuertecito.. voy a mirar mis queridas Befesas Prim Coderes....


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Vaya como han soltado papel en VERTICE360º 0.38€ de nuevo......... empapelada de la buena!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Vaya como han soltado papel en VERTICE360º 0.38€ de nuevo......... empapelada de la buena!



Pues sí las putas vértices de mieda.. y yo hoy con una orden de venta a 0,46... Owned para mí por no vender ayer...


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

ACAD está recuperando del fiasco de ayer.


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Esta mañana hubiese sido perfecto... salió mucho papel a 0.4xEUR


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Para los griposos inversores:

Sinovac Biotech Ltd. - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esta mañana hubiese sido perfecto... salió mucho papel a 0.4xEUR



La orden de venta la puse ayer DP...


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Ejemmm... pero 0.44EUR si los tocamos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ejemmm... pero 0.44EUR si los tocamos.



De ahí mi auto owned.... Dile profa al MM que se estire dos centimillos de na la proxima vez.. total así empapela a más personal...


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2009)

¿veremos hoy al SAN perder los 10?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿veremos hoy al SAN perder los 10?



Yo estoy pensando seriamente ponerme largo en 9,9X con stop en 9,85 y si sale mal ponerme corto...


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2009)

Vaya tarde más lateral, el S&P ha hecho nuevo mínimo y el Stoxx ni caso, ahora mismo entra algo de dinero, pero no es como para tirar cohetes. Parece que quieren esperar a que hable el tio Bernanke.

Pero para eso falta mucho rato.


----------



## Catacrack (2 Sep 2009)

Cuando vamos a rebotar ? O hemos llegado a final del tunel y ya no hay marcha atras.

Seguro que si cambio los largos por unos cortos termino perdiendo hasta la camisa.


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿veremos hoy al SAN perder los 10?



Por el bien de Tonuel esperemos que no, se nos puede morir de gusto... jaja


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Han dejado unos días para el disfrute de los cortos.... la semana que nos pronosticó Mulder... comienza... con unos días de retraso.


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Han dejado unos días para el disfrute de los cortos.... la semana que nos pronosticó Mulder... comienza... con unos días de retraso.



De todas formas yo creo que aun toca hacer 'fondo' un poco más abajo.


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Hoy cierre USA en verde... tengos varias accs indicativas y se están girando.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2009)

Estoy muy tentado a jugarmela con el SAN y ni siquiera me ha criticado tonuel.. igual no es tan mala idea... puedo pillarla bien en la robasta y abrir mañana en la apertura...


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Luca... quietorrrrr... no es necesario comprar todos los días... lo mejor es guardar liquidez... las comisiones se comen tus beneficios.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca... quietorrrrr... no es necesario comprar todos los días... lo mejor es guardar liquidez... las comisiones se comen tus beneficios.



Ya pero me falta por recuperar 61€ de ayer...

Otra opción es meter 6k€ en algo yanki, pero no lo veo muy claro, y acumular mas ariad es una locura...

Si consigo vender las vertices entre una cosa y otra tengo otros 6l para operar...


----------



## Catacrack (2 Sep 2009)

Entonces damos por hecho que vamos a rebotar y superar los maximos anuales en pocas semanas ?


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Si quieres un consejo... entra en un par de ellas y no malgastes las plusv... entrando y saliendo.... para ganar en este mercado.. al menos tienes que mantener una semana.

No tengas prisa... o verás tu capital menguar!


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si quieres un consejo... entra en un par de ellas y no malgastes las plusv... entrando y saliendo.... para ganar en este mercado.. al menos tienes que mantener una semana.
> 
> No tengas prisa... o verás tu capital menguar!



El problema es que aquí en una semana, se tuerce todo que da gusto...
Por cierto el IBEX recupera algo.


----------



## pyn (2 Sep 2009)

Luca, hablo desde lo que he leído, pero según los manuales, es bueno que tras operaciones con grandes ganancias/pérdidas se deje pasar un tiempo puesto que a veces venimos "cegados" queriendo recuperar o queriendo ganar lo mismo en cada operación. Dicen que históricamente las mayores pérdidas se producen tras las mayores ganancias.

Insisto que no soy nadie para dar consejos, pero vaya es lo que dice la literatura.


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Hehehe... lo de la semana... es traducido a un corto plazo...aprox 2-4 semanas, para ver resultados, analiza la cot... cuanto estás dispuesto a perder??? si las cosas se tuercen =????


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Luca, hablo desde lo que he leído, pero según los manuales, es bueno que tras operaciones con grandes ganancias/pérdidas se deje pasar un tiempo puesto que a veces venimos "cegados" queriendo recuperar o queriendo ganar lo mismo en cada operación. Dicen que históricamente las mayores pérdidas se producen tras las mayores ganancias.
> 
> Insisto que no soy nadie para dar consejos, pero vaya es lo que dice la literatura.



Doy fe de ello, lo he sufrido innumerables veces en mis carnes.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2009)

Desde luego que para salir del "club de los 1000€" tienes que estar dispuesto a perder una pasta...

Gracias a todos por los consejos, los tendré muy en cuenta... pero no me gusta tener ahí dinero si generarme plusvalía potencial...


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2009)

El botas empapela si va parriba... si va pabajo... los tiene baratoooooossss.... 






Compren... compren... se los quitan de las manos hoyga...


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2009)

Joder me dan ganas de estrenarme con los CFD....


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Luca, hablo desde lo que he leído, pero según los manuales, es bueno que tras operaciones con grandes ganancias/pérdidas se deje pasar un tiempo puesto que a veces venimos "cegados" queriendo recuperar o queriendo ganar lo mismo en cada operación. Dicen que históricamente las mayores pérdidas se producen tras las mayores ganancias.
> 
> Insisto que no soy nadie para dar consejos, pero vaya es lo que dice la literatura.




Yo desde que hice mis plusvas con el SAN, después todo han sido pérdidas.
Ya estoy a 0.
Aparte de DP y Mulder (y Kujire, pero es caso aparte), no sé si alguno de los que andamos por aquí ganamos algo. 
Pero, ¿y lo bien que nos lo pasamos?


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2009)

He abierto una cuenta en Renta4, mañana me la activan.
Digo yo, DP, que para aprender a manejarla, tendré que hacer muchas operaciones, ¿no?


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Joder me dan ganas de estrenarme con los CFD....



Las comisiones son de risa... 


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> He abierto una cuenta en Renta4, mañana me la activan.
> Digo yo, DP, que para aprender a manejarla, tendré que hacer muchas operaciones, ¿no?



Tranqui está tirada, yo llevo un mesecillo con ella y estoy encantado.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo desde que hice mis plusvas con el SAN, después todo han sido pérdidas.
> Ya estoy a 0.
> Aparte de DP y Mulder (y Kujire, pero es caso aparte), no sé si alguno de los que andamos por aquí ganamos algo.
> Pero, ¿y lo bien que nos lo pasamos?



¿y lo bien que se lo pasan el botas y demás mafia con nuestro dinero?


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿y lo bien que se lo pasan el botas y demás mafia con nuestro dinero?



No lo dudes... pero será con el tuyo... el mio le duele... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

El botas ES EL ÚNICO RESPONSABLE ... está hundiendo la cot del SAN... solo hay que ver LO QUE HACEN SUS agencias... sus técnicas las conocemos al dedillo!

Don Emilio.. decide cuando y por qué el iBEX se tiene que ir al neoguano. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2009)

Sacar pasta con cortos al botas tiene que regocijar bastante... no me piques tonuel que me meto...


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tranqui está tirada, yo llevo un mesecillo con ella y estoy encantado.



Todavía no he podido trastear porque tengo casi todo inactivo, pero la veo un poco complicadilla... en fin es cosa de ir viendo con operaciones reales.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2009)

USA en verde pero por aquí parece que no se han enterado.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El botas ES EL ÚNICO RESPONSABLE ... está hundiendo la cot del SAN... solo hay que ver LO QUE HACEN SUS agencias... sus técnicas las conocemos al dedillo!
> 
> Don Emilio.. decide cuando y por qué el iBEX se tiene que ir al neoguano. XD



Más razones para no meterse en el guarrIBEX


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Complicada la web de RT4???? ahora están en fase BETA de la nueva versión.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Todavía no he podido trastear porque tengo casi todo inactivo, pero la veo un poco complicadilla... en fin es cosa de ir viendo con operaciones reales.



Jeje bueno, con SAP no trabajas no? (Eso si que es jodidillo XD)

Le das al icono de naciona o internacional, pones el código del valor, pinchas en c o en v, nº de titulos, a mercado o limitada y listo, en serio, no tiene más...

Para CFD si es más lioso, a ver si Tonuel nos hace un manualillo...


----------



## pyn (2 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo desde que hice mis plusvas con el SAN, después todo han sido pérdidas.
> Ya estoy a 0.
> Aparte de DP y Mulder (y Kujire, pero es caso aparte), no sé si alguno de los que andamos por aquí ganamos algo.
> Pero, ¿y lo bien que nos lo pasamos?



¿Habamos de cantidades netas o de ganancias porcentuales? Porque evidentemente yo nunca podré conseguir una ganancia neta como la de DP porque mi base es 100 veces menor, pero tener ganancias porcentuales "altas", se pueden conseguir siguiendo los consejos básicos, teniendo un sistema y partiendo de un capital aceptable.

Entre los consejos básicos los que ya hemos dado duenta de ellos, antes de abrir una posición saber cuanto estás dispuesto a perder, si llega a es elímite, salirse y volver con otra. Y cuando se está en ganancia, protegerla cuando se pueda y DEJAR CORRES LAS PLUSVALÍAS.

Parece una chorrada, pero desde que apliqué a rajatabla la verdad que la cuenta ha variado bastante, eso de ver saltar un STOP-LOSS y decir "mierda", volver a mirar la pantalla y verlo 100 puntos más arriba/abajo, ayuda mucho a seguir.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Complicada la web de RT4???? ahora están en fase BETA de la nueva versión.



Que pasa, soy rubia.


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

El ibex con su ponderación extraordinaria... está en rojo... por el SAN, BBVA... mañana tendremos un gal al alza, en subasta toca retoque!


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Habamos de cantidades netas o de ganancias porcentuales? Porque evidentemente yo nunca podré conseguir una ganancia neta como la de DP porque mi base es 100 veces menor, pero tener ganancias porcentuales "altas", se pueden conseguir siguiendo los consejos básicos, teniendo un sistema y partiendo de un capital aceptable.
> 
> Entre los consejos básicos los que ya hemos dado duenta de ellos, antes de abrir una posición saber cuanto estás dispuesto a perder, si llega a es elímite, salirse y volver con otra. Y cuando se está en ganancia, protegerla cuando se pueda y DEJAR CORRES LAS PLUSVALÍAS.
> 
> Parece una chorrada, pero desde que apliqué a rajatabla la verdad que la cuenta ha variado bastante, eso de ver saltar un STOP-LOSS y decir "mierda", volver a mirar la pantalla y verlo 100 puntos más arriba/abajo, ayuda mucho a seguir.




Porcentuales, claro.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El ibex con su ponderación extraordinaria... está en rojo... por el SAN, BBVA... mañana tendremos un gal al alza, en subasta toca retoque!



No si al final mi idea no era tan mala con el SAN...


----------



## chameleon (2 Sep 2009)

que oxtia se está dando SLR
dan ganas de entrar... si mañana sigue bajando entro


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Solo es cuestión de unos días... es muy sencilla de operar... no era mi intención ofender a nadie. :-(


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Esa subida de SOLARIA me recuerda a la que tuvimos en ABRIL.... su techo .... y pull-back a los 1.8xEUR.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Solo es cuestión de unos días... es muy sencilla de operar... no era mi intención ofender a nadie. :-(



Tranqui, no me he ofendido. Es que así al principio hay como mucha información y muchas opciones, y ya te digo que como no puedo trastear porque en todo lo que entro me dice que estoy inactiva aún, pues no puedo ver casi nada...

Pero a partir de la semana que viene, TIEMBLA BOTIN.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No si al final mi idea no era tan mala con el SAN...



No la veo mal para unos operacion corta para mañana hasta el mercado USA


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tranqui, no me he ofendido. Es que así al principio hay como mucha información y muchas opciones, y ya te digo que como no puedo trastear porque en todo lo que entro me dice que estoy inactiva aún, pues no puedo ver casi nada...
> 
> Pero a partir de la semana que viene, TIEMBLA BOTIN.



Ve a la ofi a firmar el contrato y que te lo envíen después por correo firmado de Madrid que si no te van a tardar huevo y medio en activar...


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Si tuviese 2Millones de EUR para operar... tendría repartido el capital en GAS NATURAL - TEC - MITTAL - ABENGOA ... hablando de que me soprara el dinero y no me importará dejarlas aparcadas.


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Para CFD si es más lioso, a ver si Tonuel nos hace un manualillo...



Le das al botón rojo de venta y luego aceptar... no tiene más...



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ve a la ofi a firmar el contrato y que te lo envíen después por correo firmado de Madrid que si no te van a tardar huevo y medio en activar...



Si, si, mañana he quedado con la chica de la oficina de aquí. Me di de alta vía internet, y tardaron creo media hora escasa en llamarme para pedirme que fuera a la oficina a firmar el contrato. Que eficacia.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Le das al botón rojo de venta y luego aceptar... no tiene más...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Menos lobos caperucita.. tiene más tinglado.. no está de más calcular el interés, cuanto hay que poner de garantía ver si hay disponibles etc..

Saludos.


----------



## chameleon (2 Sep 2009)

no te gusta nada SLR eh 
tiene soportillo en 2,31 y hoy ha llegado a 2,35

creo que van a hacer una trampa a los cortos para que supere los 3


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2009)

En positivo Citi y AIG (con un 6% en positivo!!)


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

No me gustán las del MC... pero si tiene negociado es + divertido... SLR es una cot para daytraders


----------



## until (2 Sep 2009)

Buenas!

Para pecata, has mirado selfbank para operar, en la publi de su web dice que regalan mil euros en comisiones.

Alguien que opere con ellos?


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2009)

until dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Para pecata, has mirado selfbank para operar, en la publi de su web dice que regalan mil euros en comisiones.
> 
> Alguien que opere con ellos?



Until, aqui la mayoría estan con Renta4 asi que me he decidido por ellos, porque si tengo alguna duda, alguien de por aquí me la sabrá resolver.


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

Parece que al final el 10900 ha resistido... al menos por ahora... :

ahora falta ver si es un rebotillo o es un nuevo tirón hasta el 11900...

por cierto, cagonlaputa que buen cierre de las TRG, y mira que he llegado a estar puesto en 2,22 y he quitado la orden de compra... 

en fin, si mañana supera el 2,44 me meto al vuelo

PD: Las citigroup están luchando con el 4,60, nivel clave porque era el anterior soporte, si no rompe al alza deja de ser bajista y podría dar una pista de que el mercado va a seguir subiendo...




pecata minuta dijo:


> Until, aqui la mayoría estan con Renta4 asi que me he decidido por ellos, porque si tengo alguna duda, alguien de por aquí me la sabrá resolver.



yo también opero con Renta4...


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Until, aqui la mayoría estan con Renta4 asi que me he decidido por ellos, porque si tengo alguna duda, alguien de por aquí me la sabrá resolver.



La plataforma de Renta 4 es muy sencilla... lo único que me paso a mi al principio fue comprar acciones queriendo comprar cfds (vamos ni me di cuenta que tenía esas acciones). Pero eso fue porque estaba muy activo con las compras y ventas...

Mi consejo... aunque estés en R4 sigue con las acciones, los cfds normalmente no dan problemas, pero cuando los dan, son problemones, que le pregunten a LCASC.

Un saludo


----------



## chollero (2 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si tuviese 2Millones de EUR para operar... tendría repartido el capital en GAS NATURAL - TEC - MITTAL - ABENGOA ... hablando de que me soprara el dinero y no me importará dejarlas aparcadas.



usted tiene un problema de ludopatia


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2009)

Me he ido a darme un baño en la piscina viendo lo aburrido que está estoy y al volver me lo encuentro en el mismo sitio donde estaba. Parece que esperan al payaso de la FED a las 19:30 para empezar a dar voltilidad.

Hasta entonces ahí pegaditos al soporte/resistencia de turno, nada que ver por aquí, circulen!


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me he ido a darme un baño en la piscina viendo lo aburrido que está estoy y al volver me lo encuentro en el mismo sitio donde estaba. Parece que esperan al payaso de la FED a las 19:30 para empezar a dar voltilidad.
> 
> Hasta entonces ahí pegaditos al soporte/resistencia de turno, nada que ver por aquí, circulen!




El payasito de la FED manipula a tutiplén.

A ver por donde sale este tipo .....


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

bertok dijo:


> El payasito de la FED manipula a tutiplén.
> 
> A ver por donde sale este tipo .....



tonuel está corto en el SAN ...

así que esto saldrá hacia arriba...


----------



## carvil (2 Sep 2009)

Algo raro ocurre :::, el mercado esta muy defensivo, Kujire estas por ahí?


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2009)

Ahora me he ido a hacer la compra semanal y estoy flipando...

*¡esto no se ha movido del sitio en todo el rato!*

Parece que ni siquiera la FED es capaz de mover mercado hoy, ¡vaya día más soporífero!

A ver si mañana bajamos ese poquito que nos queda y ya nos ponemos otra vez 'direccionales'.


----------



## Kujire (2 Sep 2009)

Yes darling, I am here...


----------



## carvil (2 Sep 2009)

Ya han soltado el rollo y no nos hemos movido, me parece extraño, el volumen es insignificante y se nota miedo, algun rumor? o algo por el estilo?


Salu2


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

gente, en unas semanas hay triple hora bruja

pensais que a los peces gordos les puede interesar un vencimiento más arriba?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Yes darling, I am here...



¿Que tal la resaca? 

Yo no le veo mas trecho a la baja de momento,tengo las manos atadas al sofa para no darle a los cortos aun,las grandes ostias que me lleve los ultimos meses me han echo muy precavido 

Eso si,cuando los titulos del Ibex que vigilo llegen a maximos otra vez(si es que llegan) les voy a dar bien, de momento creo en el guano y lo espero.


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Eso si,cuando los titulos del Ibex que vigilo llegen a maximos otra vez(si es que llegan) les voy a dar bien, de momento creo en el guano y lo espero.




Las plusvalias guanilies no esperan hamijo... o las tomas... o te quedas con el careto..., osea así... :



Saludos :


----------



## Kujire (2 Sep 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Ya han soltado el rollo y no nos hemos movido, me parece extraño, el volumen es insignificante y se nota miedo, algun rumor? o algo por el estilo?
> 
> 
> Salu2



Todo es normal, ayer tuvimos un pequeño banquete de los cocos en la charca, ... hoy es día de reparación. Los ñús siguen ansiosos por entrar por lo que se lo preparán para que todo parezca como nuevo

Es comprensible que no haya demasiado interés por "jugársela" much@s salieron con "bonitos" recuerdos de ayer. Por lo demás, tenemos los incendios en California, un huracán en Baja Calif., homicidios habituales y .... una amenaza de tsunami .... pero miedo por la bolsa? no, eso lo han superado hace 75 años durante esta semana se tiende a a ser muy precabid@ porque es Septiembre.... y porque dentro de nada tenemos un festivo, y como sabes cuando en US tenemos un festivo, ... agárratee pendejooo! get ready get ready!!!


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2009)

Aquí se presenta el talibán ortográfico del hilo:



Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo no le veo mas trecho a la baja de momento,tengo las manos atadas al sofa para no darle a los cortos aun,las grandes ostias que me lleve los ultimos meses me han *echo* muy precavido



Por favor, es _*Hecho*_ con H delante.



Kujire dijo:


> durante esta semana se tiende a a ser muy *precabid@* porque es Septiembre....



Por favor, es _*precaVido*_ con V

Nada más por el momento...


----------



## Kujire (2 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> ¿Que tal la resaca?
> 
> Yo no le veo mas trecho a la baja de momento,tengo las manos atadas al sofa para no darle a los cortos aun,las grandes ostias que me lleve los ultimos meses me han echo muy precavido
> 
> Eso si,cuando los titulos del Ibex que vigilo llegen a maximos otra vez(si es que llegan) les voy a dar bien, de momento creo en el guano y lo espero.



Hola majo genial!!.... pero un poco cansada... pero como ves el mercado parece estar resacosa como yo jiji así que no pasa nada. Cuando te quieras poner corto avísame y hago un par de llamadas: .... para que no vayas solo así se te pasa el miedo


----------



## carvil (2 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Todo es normal, ayer tuvimos un pequeño banquete de los cocos en la charca, ... hoy es día de reparación. Los ñús siguen ansiosos por entrar por lo que se lo preparán para que todo parezca como nuevo
> 
> Es comprensible que no haya demasiado interés por "jugársela" much@s salieron con "bonitos" recuerdos de ayer. Por lo demás, tenemos los incendios en California, un huracán en Baja Calif., homicidios habituales y .... una amenaza de tsunami .... pero miedo por la bolsa? no, eso lo han superado hace 75 años durante esta semana se tiende a a ser muy precabid@ porque es Septiembre.... y porque dentro de nada tenemos un festivo, y como sabes cuando en US tenemos un festivo, ... agárratee pendejooo! get ready get ready!!!




Si, yo tambien tengo esa teoria para que haya un impulso hacia abajo tiene que haber compras, y ahora nadie esta entrando, bueno toca esperar 

Salu2


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

atención que las C están superando la resistencia del 4,60...


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Summer is gone .... back to business... hay que seguir dentro del partido.


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Summer is gone .... back to business... hay que seguir dentro del partido.



jejejej

yo ya en los USAs casi prefiero estar en la grada

no quiero que me cosan a patadas...


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> atención que las C están superando la resistencia del 4,60...



Están clavadas en un 4,6. Nada que hacer por hoy.

Los días siguientes van a ser claves para este valor.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Todo es normal, ayer tuvimos un pequeño banquete de los cocos en la charca, ... hoy es día de reparación. Los ñús siguen ansiosos por entrar por lo que se lo preparán para que todo parezca como nuevo
> 
> Es comprensible que no haya demasiado interés por "jugársela" much@s salieron con "bonitos" recuerdos de ayer. Por lo demás, tenemos los incendios en California, un huracán en Baja Calif., homicidios habituales y .... una amenaza de tsunami .... pero miedo por la bolsa? no, eso lo han superado hace 75 años durante esta semana se tiende a a ser muy precabid@ porque es Septiembre.... y porque dentro de nada tenemos un festivo, y como sabes cuando en US tenemos un festivo, ... agárratee pendejooo! get ready get ready!!!



Acabaramos. ¿cuando es ese festivo?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2009)

vaya, igual debería haber aguantado las que pillé a 4,37... las miraré mañana again...


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Día del trabajo en USA 0907


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2009)

uiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuuuuu.... 


Pilladita de gacelas al cierre...



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

SPIKE en ANPI... pero como de costumbre... se ha quedado en nada.... está la pobre muy malita.


----------



## El_Presi (2 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> uiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuuuuu....
> 
> 
> Pilladita de gacelas al cierre...
> ...



en la portada de cnbc.com, cuando faltaban 10 minutos para el cierre "Stocks Struggle Right Up to the Closing Bell"

jaja, menudo owned se han llevado


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

Vion Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance

Es una OTC... peligrosa como ninguna... hoy han vuelto a darle buena candela!


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2009)

EpiCept Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## chameleon (2 Sep 2009)

que barbaridad, ha estado ganando casi un 30% en dos ocasiones


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

estaba viendo otros foros a ver qué se comenta y he leido este comentario:




> :: Foro de LaBolsa.com : Los comerciales del S&P cerca de dar señal de compra y los grandes ::
> 
> Los comerciales del S&P cerca de dar señal de compra y los grandes
> especuladores, estan casi largos.



mulder (o quién lo sepa)... qué opinas de esto? ¿es correcto? ¿se puede comprobar?

por cierto, vaya arreón a ultima hora...


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Es comprensible que no haya demasiado interés por "jugársela" much@s salieron con "bonitos" recuerdos de ayer. Por lo demás, tenemos los incendios en California, un huracán en Baja Calif., homicidios habituales y .... una amenaza de tsunami .... pero miedo por la bolsa? no, eso lo han superado hace 75 años durante esta semana se tiende a a ser muy precabid@ porque es Septiembre.... y *porque dentro de nada tenemos un festivo*, y como sabes cuando en US tenemos un festivo, ... agárratee pendejooo! get ready get ready!!!



El festivo cambia el día en que el S&P llega a 1138, será el 28 de septiembre, no el 25, ahora entiendo que algún análisis de timing me daba ese día. Si este último análisis de timing es acertado mañana deberíamos terminar en verde, o al menos en rojo pálido.

Son 84 dias de trading desde el 1 de junio.


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> estaba viendo otros foros a ver qué se comenta y he leido este comentario:
> 
> mulder (o quién lo sepa)... qué opinas de esto? ¿es correcto? ¿se puede comprobar?
> 
> por cierto, vaya arreón a ultima hora...



No se donde mirará ese señor, porque esa infromación se da los viernes de cada semana al cierre de mercado, de momento lo que hay es esto:













No parece que los comerciales estén precisamente en el cenit de la compra, precisamente y eso indica que la bolsa es alcista, porque los comerciales suelen usar los futuros como coberturas de los valores que compran.


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2009)

Ojo, esa información que se da los viernes corresponde al martes anterior, o ese señor tiene una forma alternativa de enterarse de esa información o trabaja directamente para el Comitment of Traders 

Yo creo que si que hay alguna posibilidad de obtener esa información antes pero ignoro cual es.


----------



## Burney (2 Sep 2009)

Sigo haciendo una ronda... y me he encontrado con este analisis segun elliott. Si hay alguien que lo domine y quiere dar su opinión al respecto...

- CAPITAL BOLSA -

SEGÚN ELLIOT, EL REBOTE FINALIZARÁ ESTA SEMANA 

Fernando Damián, analista técnico 

Lunes, 31 de Agosto del 2009 - 8:34:52 


El tiempo ha demostrado la verdadera naturaleza del rebote nacido en marzo. El desarrollo tan avanzado que tenemos ya no deja espacio para mucha duda. Es muy probable que estemos recortando las caídas iniciadas en marzo de 2008 (14.300) y no las iniciadas en máximos históricos (16.000). Es así porque no finalizamos la serie bajista iniciada en esos máximos y el rebote, es una onda 4.

Ni siquiera el Dow Jones ha llegado al 50% de recuperación respecto de las caídas iniciadas en dicha época (50%=9.800). El Ibex en cambio ya se encuentra en zona del 61,8%. Ello significa que cuando finalice la serie con nuevos mínimos, podríamos tener un rebote más grande que el presente, para luego sí tener un mercado lateral por años.

Según nuestro conteo, luego de 5 impulsos que se desarrollaron desde mínimos de marzo (6.700) hasta la zona de los 9.700 (Onda A), se ha desarrollado una mera corrección (ONDA B) y actualmente estamos en la fase final del rebote (ONDA C) desde los 9.241 puntos. Ello es claro en todos los índices occidentales.

Es así que desentrañando la onda nacida en los 9.241 puntos, tendremos la esperada respuesta a la pregunta del millón: cuándo y dónde finaliza el rebote.

Desde los 9.241 puntos de han desarrollado 4 ondas completas y estamos en la quinta nacida en los 11.511. Desde este nivel se han desarrollado 4 ondas de grado menor y estamos en la quinta hacia en los 11.295 puntos. Es desde el jueves 27 de agosto que se ha desarrollado la 5ta de menor grado dentro de la estructura, y dentro de este último impulso donde también veremos 5 micro-impulsos, ya se han desarrollado el 1er impulso y su corrección (2da) sobre las dos últimas horas del viernes.

Nuestra proyección que puede verse en el gráfico que intenta predecir lo que ocurrirá el lunes y martes, nos indica que el martes o miércoles a más tardar, se harán máximos del rebote en la zona de 11.750 puntos (-20/+60) [me parece a mi que no han acertado...], donde el índice se girará empezando a desaparecer rápidamente el optimismo, con vistas a nuevos mínimos dentro de la serie iniciada en máximos históricos, dentro de la cual no hemos visto un suelo de largo plazo.


PD: Gracias Mulder por lo de los comerciales.


----------



## Mulder (3 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> - CAPITAL BOLSA -
> 
> SEGÚN ELLIOT, EL REBOTE FINALIZARÁ ESTA SEMANA
> 
> ...



En esa web puedes ver todas las semanas 7 u 8 análisis como ese en ambos sentidos, todos de prestigiosos analistas.

Lo que no entiendo es como se puede predecir el timing basándose en el precio y no en un ciclo, los fibos son un ciclo pero de precio no de timing, aunque se puede usar lo que tarda una parte del fibo para deducir el timing del resto, pero tal como lo explica no parece que se base en el timing, simplemente deduce lo que podría tardar en producirse.

Por otra parte en esa web no aciertan ni una cada vez que hacen una predicción, fíjate en las predicciones de valores que hacen periódicamente, no aciertan ni una


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2009)

Alguien lo estaba buscando... es del 29 Julio

ARIAD Announces Preliminary Results From Ongoing Clinical Trial Of Its Investigational, Bcr-Abl Inhibitor In Drug-Resistant Chronic Myeloid Leukemia


----------



## Burney (3 Sep 2009)

Para mañana hay que vigilar esa directriz alcista de color rojo del IBEX que está en el 10800 mas o menos porque podría originar un rebote o incluso otro tramo alcista hasta la directriz superior de ese canal (parece muy difícil pero nunca se sabe...)

Eso sí, si la pierde... al 10500 de cabeza.


----------



## chameleon (3 Sep 2009)

buenos días
el oro está disparado. ha parado en los 975 que es la primera resistencia
toca que haga un pullback. esto coincide con el último tirón arriba que nos lleva a 11550.
después el oro perfora los 980, el eur/usd baja, y empieza la corrección, al menos hasta 9200


----------



## carvil (3 Sep 2009)

Buenos dias 


La principal referencia de los mercados asiáticos, el Nikkei 225 de la Bolsa de Tokio, ha concluido la sesión con descensos del 0,64%, hasta los 10.214 enteros. Las caídas supusieron la prolongación de las ventas que tuvieron lugar anoche en Estados Unidos tras el dato de empleo privado La fortaleza del yen frente al dólar lastró a las principales compañías exportadoras japonesas.



Salu2


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Sep 2009)

Buenos días
Abierto largo de Ibex en 11032


----------



## Riviera (3 Sep 2009)

Yo tambien me apunto a la teoria de Chame.Voy a esperar a ver si vuelve a lllegar a los 900 para cerrar los cortos que tengo y rebota desde ahi.


----------



## carvil (3 Sep 2009)

Estamos cerrando el gap

El índice PMI de servicios en España sube a máximos de 18 meses

La actividad del sector servicios, según el índice PMI, recuperó hasta los 45,3 puntos, su cotas más altas en los últimos 18 meses, desde los 40,8 puntos de julio. 


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (3 Sep 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenos días
> Abierto largo de Ibex en 11032


----------



## Mulder (3 Sep 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy tenemos cierta fortaleza en el mercado aunque aun no se ha llegado al nivel que yo espero para rebotar. Me parece que el 2700 del Stoxx está resistiendo muy bien a los osos, no parece tener ganas de bajar más y según mi calendario hoy ya deberíamos subir.

Incertidumbre máxima, el dinero indica 2655-48 como objetivo aun.


----------



## pyn (3 Sep 2009)

En el mini-ibex hemos chocado con los 11040 unas cuantas veces, parece nuestra primera resistencia fuerte del día.


----------



## carvil (3 Sep 2009)

Hay que cerrar un gap por abajo, imagino dentro de un ratito ,cuando abra el Premarket.



*Credit Suisse ha bajado la recomendación de la petrolera española a 'infraponderar' desde su anterior consejo de 'comprar'. Los títulos de Repsol cotizan en bolsa con avances del 0,66%, hasta los 16.83 euros.*


Yacimiento a la vista


----------



## pyn (3 Sep 2009)

¿Cómo han salido los datos?

- PMI servicios Zona Euro.

03 de septiembre de 2009, Agosto. Estimación: 49.5. Dato Previo: 49.5. 10:00 

- PMI Compuesto Zona Euro.

03 de septiembre de 2009, Agosto. Estimación: 50.0. Dato Previo: 50.0. 10:00


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Sep 2009)

Ya hemos roto al alza.


Pero recordad amigos:


----------



## carvil (3 Sep 2009)

Citi a 4.70 en el Premarket y con buena pinta


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Sep 2009)

Creo que a partir de Ibex 11100 se agotará la onda.A ver si atino porque la caída es en arco.


----------



## Mulder (3 Sep 2009)

El dinero está subiendo mucho y el objetivo que marca ahora está muy cerca de mis previsiones. De todas formas ayer llegamos muy cerca de esos niveles y podría ser que ya no los volviéramos a ver.

Por lo demás parece que hasta que el BCE haga algo (o el BoE) esto andará algo parado.

edito: si hoy el gap se queda sin cerrar ya podemos dejar los cortos aparcados para una temporada.


----------



## carvil (3 Sep 2009)

*El sector servicios de la zona euro mejoró en agosto gracias a la salida de la recesion de Alemania y la mejora de Francia hasta ligeramente por debajo de la línea de expansión. Según los datos elaborados por el índice Markit de gerentes de compra, el PMI subió en agosto a 49,9 puntos, desde los 45,7 previos. La mejora fue superior aún a los 49,5 puntos previsto.s*


----------



## pyn (3 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El dinero está subiendo mucho y el objetivo que marca ahora está muy cerca de mis previsiones. De todas formas ayer llegamos muy cerca de esos niveles y podría ser que ya no los volviéramos a ver.
> 
> Por lo demás parece que hasta que el BCE haga algo (o el BoE) esto andará algo parado.
> 
> edito: si hoy el gap se queda sin cerrar ya podemos dejar los cortos aparcados para una temporada.



¿Ese GAP es del stoxxx verdad ? Es que en el ibex no he visto GAP por ningún sitio.


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Sep 2009)

Pyn, guarda en favoritos las páginas interesantes:

Forex Calendar @ Forex Factory

Aunque... lo interesante está en Usa, Europa es la comparsa .

Un saludo


----------



## pyn (3 Sep 2009)

Wataru muchas gracias, yo tenía guardada esta:

Calendario econmico


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2009)

Buenos días.


Curis, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Burney (3 Sep 2009)

buenos dias ludopatas:

las SAN están casi llegando al 10,40 y el IBEX al 11150 que eran los objetivos de rebote minimo que pensaba que tenian que hacer (cuando vi el IBEX por debajo del 10900 lo habia casi descartado) 

ahora ya no sé qué pasará ahi, si los supera pues podríamos ver más subidas hasta la parte superior del canal que hay en el grafico que subí anoche (Tonuel, cuidado con el ojete  ), si no lo supera pues posiblemente habría otro impulso bajista hasta el 9,75 del SAN y el 10500 del IBEX

por cierto, también he entrado en TRG a 2,35, si logran superar el 2,44...

Por si acaso hay meneo a la baja, acabo de comprar esta put PSANAM 979U09107 por 13 euros.


----------



## Mulder (3 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Ese GAP es del stoxxx verdad ? Es que en el ibex no he visto GAP por ningún sitio.



Si, el gap es del Stoxx, el del contado (que sería parecido al del Ibex) lo han cerrado enseguida porque estaba muy cerca pero el del cierre del futuro a las 22:00 sigue abierto.


----------



## pyn (3 Sep 2009)

Burney, supongo que donde has dicho 11150, te refieres a 11050 ¿no?


----------



## Burney (3 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Burney, supongo que donde has dicho 11150, te refieres a 11050 ¿no?



no no, es correcto, es el 11150

38,2€ fibonacci

11500-10900 (redondeando)= 600

38,2% de 600 = 229

10900+229= 11130

además era más o menos en ese nivel que hizo de resistencia hace un tiempo...


Vuelvo a subir el grafico que puse anoche (por cierto, otro tramo bajista de otros 600 puntos nos enviaría al 10500...):


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Sep 2009)

Cerrado largo Ibex 11050. +0,67%

O les falta chicha o he calculado mal el techo de la onda y en 11074 ya estaba el pescao vendido.
En cualquier caso no me queda tiempo pa vigilar el mercado.

Taluego.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> buenos dias ludopatas:
> 
> las SAN están casi llegando al 10,40 y el IBEX al 11150 que eran los objetivos de rebote minimo que pensaba que tenian que hacer (cuando vi el IBEX por debajo del 10900 lo habia casi descartado)
> 
> ...



Muy buena jugada cubrirte con la put... dónde las pillas por bankinter ¿? no he mirado sis e puede en R4...

Debería de haber comprado ayer santanderes.. habría pillado ya un 3% rico rico...


----------



## ddddd (3 Sep 2009)

Buenos días gente.

Me está tentando la entrada en Sos al precio actual, 3,37-3,38.

Aquí una noticia que viene en El Economista:

Rumasa plantea a las cajas una fusión con SOS para crear un líder alimentario 

Nueva Rumasa tiene el aguijón más afilado que nunca. El holding de la familia Ruiz-Mateos quiere fusionar su negocio alimentario con SOS para crear un gigante alimentario con una facturación de unos 2.500 millones de euros. Fuentes próximas a Nueva Rumasa confirmaron ayer a elEconomista la existencia de esta oferta. "Se trata de una operación que vemos con mucho interés", aseguraron. 

En este sentido, el holding asegura que ha contactado ya con Caja Madrid y las entidades de ahorro andaluzas -Unicaja, Cajasol, Cajasur y Caja Granada-, que controlan en conjunto casi un 35% del capital. Las fuentes consultadas aseguran que, aunque todavía no ha habido ningún contacto con la cúpula directiva de la compañía, las entidades financieras estarían dispuestas a hablar sobre este posible proceso de integración. SOS (SOS.MCSOS CUETARA 
3,360 -1,61% -0,06 
Última noticiaSobre 25 valores de la bolsa española pende ya un consejo de venta Ver más resumen noticias perfil recomendaciones / consenso gráficos carteras histórico Insider ) declinó hacer comentario alguno al respecto. 
El poder de dos líderes 

Nueva Rumasa es propietaria en el sector alimentario de marcas como Clesa, Helados Royne, Dhul, Bodegas Garvey, Fruco, Apis o Tranchettes. De forma sigilosa, el holding de los Ruiz-Mateos, que fue expropiado hace ahora 26 años, ha conseguido renacer mediante la compra de empresas con graves di-ficultades financieras que posteriormente ha saneado. 

Aunque no hay cifras consolidadas, el grupo habría alcanzado una facturación en el mercado de más de 1.000 millones de euros. En conjunto, Nueva Rumasa está compuesta por 107 empresas con más de 10.000 empleados y una facturación total de unos 1.500 millones, pendientes todavía de una auditoría externa. 

No se hasta que punto esta noticia será verdad o no y las posibles consecuencias, lo que está claro es que lleva unos días bien castigada y creo que podría tener un realce más que provechoso.

¿Cómo la veis desde aquí dentro?

Saludos.


----------



## Burney (3 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Muy buena jugada cubrirte con la put... dónde las pillas por bankinter ¿? no he mirado sis e puede en R4...
> 
> Debería de haber comprado ayer santanderes.. habría pillado ya un 3% rico rico...



las pillo con R4, va muy bien y es muy sencillo

por cierto, no tengo Santanderes, tengo ZEL pilladas ayer y TRG pilladas hoy, pero santanderes no. Lo que pasa es que si hay latigazo a la baja pues quiero pillar algo, y con la put sé qué tengo mi perdida limitada.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Sep 2009)

Ruizma es muhco Ruizma, si de verdad tienen interés esperarán que entre en quiebra la empresa, o manipularán el valor para dejarlo en 2,80 como poco...

Me gusta la inversión de todas maneras.. lo iremos mirando...


----------



## Mulder (3 Sep 2009)

En el Stoxx llevamos más de 1 día y medio en un estrecho rango de 42 puntos, está bastante aburridilla la cosa.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> las pillo con R4, va muy bien y es muy sencillo
> 
> por cierto, no tengo Santanderes, tengo ZEL pilladas ayer y TRG pilladas hoy, pero santanderes no. Lo que pasa es que si hay latigazo a la baja pues quiero pillar algo, y con la put sé qué tengo mi perdida limitada.



Por las acciones que pillas, tu vas a ganar entre un 3% y 5% en 1 o dos días verdad?

No es mala estrategia...


----------



## Burney (3 Sep 2009)

atención a las TRG... que se disparan

En 2,50 está el techo de un canal en grafico de corto plazo, así que también hay riesgo de que las paren ahí




LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Por las acciones que pillas, tu vas a ganar entre un 3% y 5% en 1 o dos días verdad?
> 
> No es mala estrategia...



ahora mismo creo que es lo mejor que se puede hacer (teniendo en cuenta que estamos casi en techo de mercado)

operaciones rápidas y stops ajustados


----------



## pyn (3 Sep 2009)

Tengo que ponerme al día con el tema de la opciones para cubrir posiciones de los futuros, es una manera cojonuda y tengo un libro muy bueno al respecto, pero se me hizo bastante denso y sólo me centré en los futuros. 

Gracias por la info Burney.


----------



## tonuel (3 Sep 2009)

Y saltó el stop de los cojones en los 10,30... :

Me voy a la sierra... espero no bajar hasta que veamos los 12000...



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2009)

Ya tengo activa mi cuenta de Renta4.
Pero ahora a esperar, porque no veo nada clara la tendencia...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Sep 2009)

Deberíamos tener condiciones e`speciales con R4... aquí "semos" unos cuantos...


----------



## pyn (3 Sep 2009)

Yo cuando me aburra del ibex me pasaré al s&p, y en ahorro no tienen plataforma para s&p, así que tendré que migrarme con vosotros.


----------



## until (3 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya tengo activa mi cuenta de Renta4.
> Pero ahora a esperar, porque no veo nada clara la tendencia...



Tienes tiempo real con el visual o es previo pago?


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2009)

until dijo:


> Tienes tiempo real con el visual o es previo pago?




Se paga pero si haces x operaciones al mes te lo descuentan después, y no hay que hacer demasiadas la verdad.


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2009)

Futuros USA... despegando!

PRE-MARKET:

http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:ARIA

*+3,52%*


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2009)

¿qué ha pasado? Han caído 40 puntos de golpe.


----------



## Riviera (3 Sep 2009)

Carpatos es tu amigo 

Paro semanal Serenity markets
Queda en 570.000. 


Se esperaba 560.000


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2009)

Vamos recuperando.
Que susto por favor.


----------



## Mulder (3 Sep 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

El dinero en el Stoxx ha subido, lo más curioso es que sigue subiendo durante esta bajada que hemos tenido ahora, así que esto es muy sospechoso.

El objetivo indica 2670-2665, como no lo suban más creo que tendremos una tarde bajista-moderada.


----------



## pyn (3 Sep 2009)

No se que cojones ha pasado a las 14:30 pero me ha saltado el stop-profit justo en 11040, mecawentoloquesemenea. Que asco de vela coño.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Sep 2009)

¿estan metiendo pasta?

se va a girar si no lo hacen


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2009)

Las compras de estos dos ultimos meses por UBS:

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]UBS comunica que ha incrementado su participación en el capital de Codere por encima del 5% hasta el 5,025% del capital.[/FONT]


----------



## Mulder (3 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿estan metiendo pasta?
> 
> se va a girar si no lo hacen



Ahora estamos latearales, ponen y quitan para mantener el precio, el dato de ahora a las 16:00 decidirá.


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2009)

Malo...


Los accionistas de Citigroup Inc. (C) aprobaron resoluciones que autorizarían un incremento del número de acciones en circulación a 60.000 millones, lo que permitiría al agobiado banco completar un canje de valores de US$60.000 millones que dejará al Gobierno de Estados Unidos con una participación de un tercio de la firma. 

Poco después de la apertura, la acción subía un 3,7% a US$4,73. 

Al final de julio, Citigroup indicó que prácticamente la totalidad de los US$20.300 millones en valores preferentes y valores fiduciarios preferentes en circulación fueron ofrecidos formalmente en respuesta a su oferta de canje. Esas tenencias serán convertidas en acciones comunes, mientras que el Gobierno canjeó cerca de US$39.500 millones en acciones preferentes por acciones nuevas. 

Citigroup emitirá 5.830 millones de acciones comunes a participantes públicos, lo que diluirá a alrededor de la mitad sus acciones en circulación. 

Tras el canje, que entrará en efecto al cierre del 10 de septiembre, Citigroup tendrá aproximadamente 22.880 millones de acciones en circulación. 

Los accionistas respaldaron además una propuesta para que la compañía realice una división inversa de acciones antse del 30 de junio.


----------



## Kujire (3 Sep 2009)

*Breaking News .... ISM*

ISM nmf viene mejor de lo esperado


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Sep 2009)

Dejad el botoncico joer!!
Vais a infartar a alguna gacela usera!!

Ya toi por aquí.


----------



## Kujire (3 Sep 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Dejad el botoncico joer!!
> Vais a infartar a alguna gacela usera!!
> 
> Ya toi por aquí.



jiji .... 

cuando vas a entrenar ... nunca nos cuentas "qué" entrenas...

tengo curiosidad:...


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Sep 2009)

Joggin, aikido, kick-boxing.Varía en función de mi turno de trabajo.


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2009)

Ayer lo adelanté:

Sinovac Biotech Ltd. - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (3 Sep 2009)

En la bajadita tan fuerte tras el dato no han soltado casi nada, es todo puro fake, están acumulando ahora mismo. Nos ofrecen el abismo cuando piensan hacer lo contrario.


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Sep 2009)

Breaking news
Terremoto 6.2 en Japón.

Parecido al gráfico del DJ. xD


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Sep 2009)

Se desvanece aún más la pasta.Van a perder pié


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Sep 2009)

A por el DJI 9220.No es un sopoerte que haya recibido muchos impactos pero hizo girarse al índice en la subida algunas veces

Edito:
Tocó ayer estos mismos niveles,igual se agarra al borde del precipicio


----------



## dillei (3 Sep 2009)

Esto se va pabajo

El espejismo se termina


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (3 Sep 2009)

¡Bajadón bajadón!


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2009)

Joderrrrr, quería ponerme corta en el Ibex en la página esta de Renta4 pero no lo encuentro, y como estaba tan nerviosa porque veía que caia y yo fuera... ggggg, pues nada. ¿cómo se hace? ¿me lo explica alguien?


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Sep 2009)

Buenas Tardes ^__^!

Hombre, teniendo en cuenta que el Lunes es festivo en USA y tal y como están las cosas... lo prudente sería quedarse fuera estos días o bien... si estas fuera seguir así.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (3 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Joderrrrr, quería ponerme corta en el Ibex en la página esta de Renta4 pero no lo encuentro, y como estaba tan nerviosa porque veía que caia y yo fuera... ggggg, pues nada. ¿cómo se hace? ¿me lo explica alguien?



Tienes que ir a la sección de futuros.


----------



## Speculo (3 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Joderrrrr, quería ponerme corta en el Ibex en la página esta de Renta4 pero no lo encuentro, y como estaba tan nerviosa porque veía que caia y yo fuera... ggggg, pues nada. ¿cómo se hace? ¿me lo explica alguien?



Contratación --> Derivados --> MEFF --> Vender Futuro Ibex 35 o Mini Ibex


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2009)

Lo veo un poco complicado de momento.
Empezaré con acciones y CFDs. Eso para otro día.


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Lo veo un poco complicado de momento.
> Empezaré con acciones y CFDs. Eso para otro día.



El tema de futuros y Cfds con apalancamiento Pecata ojito... que no te va a quedar ni para invitar a un Chino.:

Los experimentos, con gaseosa... (que dicho más viejo ¿no?).

Un saludo


----------



## Kujire (3 Sep 2009)

*Breaking News ..... NYSE*

El volúmen es un 20% inferrior al que teníamos ayer .... por estas horas. Ya se respira el ambiente vacacional jeje ... pero si alguno se atreve que me avise:

Por cierto, la gasolina bajando .... el gas también.... y el oro subiendo .....así que mejor para nuestra economía doméstica


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Sep 2009)

Siempre pasa igual con las Arias, si van bien en el AH o en PM luego se la pegan... como meta m`´as bajones las largo y entro a 1,8X again.


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> El volúmen es un 20% inferrior al que teníamos ayer .... por estas horas. Ya se respira el ambiente vacacional jeje ... pero si alguno se atreve que me avise:
> 
> Por cierto, la gasolina bajando .... el gas también.... y el oro subiendo .....así que mejor para nuestra economía doméstica



De Gas tengo en la cartera para vigilar a UNG, pero no deja de bajar... está ahora mismo en el mínimo de 52 semanas.

Es raro que el precio del Gas no haya acompañado a las subidas del petroleo ¿No?


----------



## Mulder (3 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> El volúmen es un 20% inferrior al que teníamos ayer .... por estas horas. Ya se respira el ambiente vacacional jeje ... pero si alguno se atreve que me avise
> 
> Por cierto, la gasolina bajando .... el gas también.... y el oro subiendo .....así que mejor para nuestra economía doméstica



¿Se atreve a que? 

(estoy largo)


----------



## chameleon (3 Sep 2009)

que raro
he puesto orden desde rt4 compra solarias
y desde las posis de interdin no aparece... :?
apareció un rato y ya no, y la orden está pendiente todavía de entrar...


----------



## Kujire (3 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> De Gas tengo en la cartera para vigilar a UNG, pero no deja de bajar... está ahora mismo en el mínimo de 52 semanas.
> 
> Es raro que el precio del Gas no haya acompañado a las subidas del petroleo ¿No?



UNG es una trampa. El mercado de GAS es mucho más complejo que el del Petróleo, es mejor invertir en empresas de GAS, hay mucha gente atrapada en UNG


----------



## tonuel (3 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Lo veo un poco complicado de momento.
> Empezaré con acciones y CFDs. Eso para otro día.



CFDs/ CFDs Nacionales/ Si no la tienes en configuración te activas la columna de "contratar"

En color rojo de venta tienes todos los cortos disponibles... sólo tienes que darle al que más rabia te de... 

Te aparece la ventana de contratación, primero te simulas las garantias (no le metas a tope porque como el precio vaya en tu contra tendrás que vender activos o ingresar pasta...)

Y luego contratas... lo de largo (Compra) o corto (Venta) lo dejo en tus manos... 



Suerte y saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> CFDs/ CFDs Nacionales/ Si no la tienes en configuración te activas la columna de "contratar"
> 
> En color rojo de venta tienes todos los cortos disponibles... sólo tienes que darle al que más rabia te de...
> 
> ...



¡Has vuelto! ¿estamos ya en los 12.000?


----------



## chameleon (3 Sep 2009)

señores, solaria se va a disparar a final de sesión


----------



## Mulder (3 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> UNG es una trampa. El mercado de GAS es mucho más complejo que el del Petróleo, es mejor invertir en empresas de GAS, hay mucha gente atrapada en UNG



UNG creo que es de Goldman y el problema que tienen es que cada vez que hacen un rollover pierden una pasta y eso lo transmiten a su ETF.

Se ve que solo les sirve para ganar pasta cobrando comisiones.


----------



## ddddd (3 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Las compras de estos dos ultimos meses por UBS:
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]UBS comunica que ha incrementado su participación en el capital de Codere por encima del 5% hasta el 5,025% del capital.[/FONT]



¿Significa esto que volverán a bajarla hasta debajo de 5 para que después vuele o bien es momento de entrar ya esperando subidas muy cercanas en el tiempo?

Saludos.


----------



## carvil (3 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> UNG es una trampa. El mercado de GAS es mucho más complejo que el del Petróleo, es mejor invertir en empresas de GAS, hay mucha gente atrapada en UNG




Buenas tardes  

Wataru vaya ojo  todos los cortos habidos y por haber del mundo mundial estan allí


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2009)

Yo las vendí en 6,00€ llevaba muchas... + 9000acs creo recordar...

Ahora la veo muy parada... están esperando una OPA... según mis investigaciones, el acuerdo con LOS FRANCO / SAMPEDRO, ha sido por ahí.... pillar acs, que luego se convertirán en cash.

Pero de momento, no voy a entrar.

Saludos
DP


----------



## ddddd (3 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> señores, solaria se va a disparar a final de sesión



¿Algún fundamental?

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2009)

SLR... solo tienes que hacer un seguimiento de las agencias que compran... normalmente suelen acumular una semana ante... y coeinciden con bajadas bruscas, para echar a los débiles.


----------



## Stuyvesant (3 Sep 2009)

Morgan Sullivan reportándose. :


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Sep 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Wataru vaya ojo  todos los cortos habidos y por haber del mundo mundial estan allí



Ese soy yo , si hay una oportunidad de perder pasta, ahí me tenéis.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2009)

Con las MESA... te has hecho un experto....


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2009)

Vion Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance

Y siguen... descendiendo al lago Aberno.


----------



## pyn (3 Sep 2009)

Finalmente el ibex ha subido un mísero 0,07%. O sea, que dentro del análisis a medio plazo se podían haber ahorrado la jornada de hoy.


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2009)

0,17% en mi pantalla.


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Sep 2009)

Wow! Tenemos una cuña feroz en DJI.Momento crítico.


----------



## pyn (3 Sep 2009)

donpepito, ha sido en la robasta que lo han subido otro poco...


----------



## carvil (3 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ese soy yo , si hay una oportunidad de perder pasta, ahí me tenéis.
> 
> Un saludo




La idea del Santander Brazil es buena 

A princípio, a oferta seria primária, ou seja, constituiria um aumento de capital da filial brasileira. O dinheiro, portanto, entraria no caixa do banco no Brasil e contribuiria para permitir uma ampliação das operações de crédito no mercado local. No caso de uma oferta secundária, com venda de parte das ações já existentes e detidas pelo Grupo Santander, o dinheiro captado iria para o caixa da matriz na Espanha.


Salu2


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Sep 2009)

El oro en 992.8 +1,46%

Y sin ayuda del dólar!!


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2009)

http://www.google.com/finance?q=vrnm


----------



## Stuyvesant (3 Sep 2009)

Se me había olvidado comentar lo del oro... pche, como aquí tenemos limadores krugerrands con hilo propio, me pareció redundante decir que seguirá la ruta contraria al dólar... si cada cosa que se me ocurre la cuento, me aburro yo solo.

Además no tengo ninguna racionalización sobre el tema. Solo sé que toca que suba. Me aburre el oro como refugio, es una pauta más repetida que un ajo tartaja.


----------



## Burney (3 Sep 2009)

Hola gente:

Veo que el máximo del IBEX se ha quedado a sólo unos 20-40 puntos del nivel clave... pero mi apuesta por ahora es que va a tirar _p'arriba_.

A ver si caen los 1000 puntos del SP y lo llevan al 1010-1015...


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Sep 2009)

Burney

El DJI continúa la sopera de ayer,pero la fiabilidad de las figuras últimamente es nula.

Por niveles,ya hemos tocado el fibo retroceso del último tramo de subida.

También pienso en remontada.

Paciencia

Edito:
La cuña parece haberse resuelto al alza.Puede seguir un movimiento brusco.Y es una buena figura para acabar una corrección.
Más paciencia


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2009)

FAMILIA DEL PINO Al calor del sector energético
Ferrovial es de las pocas constructoras que no han entrado en el negocio energético. Sin embargo, la familia Del Pino, su máximo accionista, sí tiene exposición a este sector a través de sus Sicav.
La mayor de las Sicav de la familia Del Pino, Allocation, tiene en Cepsa e Iberdrola los dos valores que más pesan en su cartera. En la parte de renta variable internacional, destaca la exposición casi total a la Bolsa estadounidense. En este caso, el valor *preferido es la farmacéutica Merck.* Cepsa repite como valor favorito en la segunda mayor sociedad, Keeper. Además, destacan las participaciones en Acerinox, Bankinter (aumentaron en el cuarto trimestre), Dinamia y Técnicas Reunidas. En el caso de Keeper, la apuesta exterior es en Bolsa europea (EDF pondera con un 4%). La tercera mayor Sicav de la familia, Chart, invierte todo su patrimonio en renta fija.


----------



## Kujire (3 Sep 2009)

Aún por aki????

No hace bueno por ahí? playit?? .. o algo de shopping??? ... vamos  aprovechen el dia ...


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2009)

Estamos trabajando...... esta semana no me voy a la playa. :--(


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2009)

En españa... puedes contactar con Jorge... 


A Combination Study With MK8669 and MK0646 in Patients With Advanced Cancer - Full Text View - ClinicalTrials.gov


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Aún por aki????
> 
> No hace bueno por ahí? playit?? .. o algo de shopping??? ... vamos  aprovechen el dia ...



Me voy de shopping.Mi gatica necesita arena.Para eso paga el alquiler.


----------



## Mulder (3 Sep 2009)

Pues mañana hay luna llena, ¡watchout for trend change!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Sep 2009)

¿for?

No sé, no sé, kujire véngate de los ataques ortográficos de Mulder del otro día, je, je.

PD: yo de inglés, poco, poco.

PD2: pues parece que es "for", me sonaba mal.


----------



## Mulder (3 Sep 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿for?
> 
> No sé, no sé, kujire véngate de los ataques ortográficos de Mulder del otro día, je, je.
> 
> ...



Creo que es un poco coloquial pero es correcto, que Kujire nos ilustre.


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2009)

MAYO 25, 2009



donpepito dijo:


> Ayer compré unas pocas accs de VICL - Vical Incorporated - Google Finance a 2.25USD... hoy me he enterado... como es habitual... que van a hacer una oferta de accs a inversores institucionales a 2.25USD .... hasta ahí todo bien... pero lo que me ha extrañado ... es que google finance ha sumprimido el comunicado de su apdo de noticias, hace 10 minutos estaba allí!




Siempre adelantando el movimiento... DP HF ... pronosticó:

Y hoy están a....


Vical Incorporated - Google Finance


----------



## Efren (3 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Y hoy están a....
> 
> 
> Vical Incorporated - Google Finance



Las vas a vender ya o las vas a mantener?

Me gustaría tener la paciencia que tienes, cuando llegaron a 4€ en julio las hubiera vendido

Vas poniendo todos los dias otras empresas y ahora tengo un poco más de dinero disponible, me voy a volver loco porque no sé que hacer, tendré que volver a comentarlo con la almohada



PD: Volkswagen matará los Porsche Cayenne y Panamera | Coches y Motores


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2009)

Las vendí en su momento... eran pocas....

Hummmm... pues tenía pensado en comprarme un MINI-CAYENNE... el Roxster creo que se llamará... lo iban a montar en la misma plataforma que el Q5.

El Q5 se está vendiendo muy bien.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues mañana hay luna llena, ¡watchout for trend change!



Para saber como va a ser el "change", primero hay que saber cual es el "trend" porque tal y como ha cerrado el chulibex, yo no se si está subiendo o bajando...


----------



## Mulder (3 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Para saber como va a ser el "change", primero hay que saber cual es el "trend" porque tal y como ha cerrado el chulibex, yo no se si está subiendo o bajando...



En gráfico de 60 minutos el Stoxx ya ha superado la tendencia bajista (llevamos en rojo desde el 28 de agosto) pero más por lateral que por otra razón, yo creo que ahora mismo estamos a corto plazo en tendencia bajista y el cambio será a alcista.

Al menos cuando superemos el maldito lateral de una vez.


----------



## rosonero (3 Sep 2009)

Mañana a las 14:30: DATOS COMPLETOS DE EMPLEO DE ESTADOS UNIDOS de agosto (no serán para tirar cohetes) y a las 16:30 ÍNDICE DEL INSTITUTO DEL CICLO ECONÓMICO ECRI, sí, esos que no ven brotes sino tallos enteros de color verde.

Parece fácil la jugada, no? Demasiado, quizás.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Mañana a las 14:30: DATOS COMPLETOS DE EMPLEO DE ESTADOS UNIDOS de agosto (no serán para tirar cohetes) y a las 16:30 ÍNDICE DEL INSTITUTO DEL CICLO ECONÓMICO ECRI, sí, esos que no ven brotes sino tallos enteros de color verde.
> 
> Parece fácil la jugada, no? Demasiado, quizás.



Hola roso  cuanto tiempo.
¿qué tal las chapuzas en casa?


----------



## rosonero (3 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola roso  cuanto tiempo.
> ¿qué tal las chapuzas en casa?



Bien, por decir algo.... gracias. Acabé de hacer de ayudante de los yeseros en el altillo y ahora ando pintando los put...s 100 metros de piso... que si dale detrás del radiador, que si salta el estocado, que si ese color no es melocotón sino naranja ... 

A mi mujer ya le he dicho que los yeseros me han informado que no se puede pintar el altillo hasta que el yeso se asiente y se sequé por completo 

Por cierto, he leído que estás en R4 y con ganas de utilizar futuros, cuidadín, cuidadín. Yo fue dejar mis largos en SAN y ponerme corto en el Ibex y perdí todo lo ganado como una hormiguita en un par de días o tres :


----------



## Mulder (3 Sep 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Por cierto, he leído que estás en R4 y con ganas de utilizar futuros, cuidadín, cuidadín. Yo fue dejar mis largos en SAN y ponerme corto en el Ibex y perdí todo lo ganado como una hormiguita en un par de días o tres :



Lo cierto es que basta con que algún forero de este hilo suscriba un contrato con un broker que le permita ponerse corto para que el mercado suba.

Recuerdo que allá por marzo fueron unos cuantos 

edito: y hablando de subidas, ahí están, tímidas, pero subidas al fin y al cabo.

edito2: dinero entrando fuerte ahora mismo.


----------



## chameleon (3 Sep 2009)

al rebote le queda una semana. luego puede que intenten guarrear un tiempo (días) o que se desplome directo a 10500 en un par de días.
falta el último impulso de la onda C. esperaba que esta semana saliera en verde, pero quizás empezamos el lunes demasiado alto. a mi me sale tope 11550, quizás un poquillo más para confiar al personal. yo en ese entorno me cierro. no hay mucho tiempo para llegar allí, tiene que subir 500 puntos en 1 semana.


----------



## tonuel (3 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Has vuelto! ¿estamos ya en los 12.000?



En la sierra también hay internet... a ver si te crees que estoy en los Andes... 



Mulder dijo:


> Recuerdo que allá por marzo fueron unos cuantos




Pues se ve que está ya chocheando... yo abrí mi cuenta en R4 a mediados de mayo... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (4 Sep 2009)

Spectrum Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance

Se está cumpliendo la subida ...


----------



## donpepito (4 Sep 2009)

Nuevas oportunidades:

GTx, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (4 Sep 2009)

y para los artistas de los cortos:

ORO

Yamana Gold Inc. (USA) - Google Finance


----------



## Burney (4 Sep 2009)

venga grafiquillo para mañana

si rompemos al alza el 11130 creo que podríamos ir hacia la zona del 11200

de todas formas, lo que mandará es el dato de paro usa a las 14:30, según lo que salga hará una cosa o la otra, pero hasta el dato pues imagino que mandarán los futuros usa

me he fijado que las SAN rompieron una directriz alcista, mañana estaré atento por si subiera a la zona del 10,60 porque podría estar formando un pullback a ese nivel... y eso sería una señal bajista.

A ver si mañana tengo suerte y tengo un dia tranquilo en el curro para poder seguir de reojo el mercado...

suerte _pa tós_

PD: Joder con las TEF, menudo doble techo parece estar formando...


----------



## Burney (4 Sep 2009)

Echadle un ojo a las AMD...

¿alguno más cree posible que hayan iniciado un viaje con destino los 6,50 €? (no significa que sea para mañana, ni pasado ni en una semana...)

la superación al alza del 4,90 sería una señal de compra, si me doy cuenta y tengo liquidez puede que pruebe con largos en ese momento, pero no antes porque no me cuadra para nada con lo que creo que pasará en los mercados en el medio plazo...


Grafiquillo para los que tengais ARIAs y no vayais a largo plazo:

Si aguanta la directriz de color rojo es posible que se vaya a 2,50
Si no la aguanta y la pierde, lo normal sería que recortase posiblemente hacia los 2 USD


----------



## Stuyvesant (4 Sep 2009)

Le dejo una pregunta para el viernes festivo en las bolsas americanas a nuestro experimentado donpepito. Si Skype saliera a Bolsa, al margen de Ebay, ¿lo considerarías un valor a tener en cuenta?. Hasta mañanita.


----------



## chameleon (4 Sep 2009)

esas ARIAs parecen estar a punto de caramelo eh

11550 en pocas sesiones, con SAN llegando a 11 eur. eso me sale a mi en los grafiquitos


----------



## Mulder (4 Sep 2009)

A los buenos días!



Stuyvesant dijo:


> Le dejo una pregunta para el viernes festivo en las bolsas americanas a nuestro experimentado donpepito. Si Skype saliera a Bolsa, al margen de Ebay, ¿lo considerarías un valor a tener en cuenta?. Hasta mañanita.



El festivo es el lunes, no el viernes. Lo de Skype no lo se porque no me muevo por fundamentales, aunque si saliera tal vez fuera buena idea entrar al principio y soltar en pocos días.


----------



## pyn (4 Sep 2009)

Buenos días compañeros,
final de semana, una semana que de confirmarse la tendencia bajista hoy, nos devolvería a niveles de mediados de agosto. Hay datos importantes, tanto en España como en USA, así que se espera una jornada movidita.


----------



## Deudor (4 Sep 2009)

Esos rumores de una OPV del SAN en Brasil y USA.... ¿HAbeis oido algo?


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Sep 2009)

Larga en IBEX, entrada 11.090.


----------



## Riviera (4 Sep 2009)

Felicidades por tu estreno,Pecata.

Yo tambien largo 11085 con stop en 30.Me bajo en los 11200


----------



## chameleon (4 Sep 2009)

SLR +5% 
Tengo unas Zeltia esperando el salto pero es un valor tan cansino...
Ayer empezaron otra vez con la propaganda en intereconomía. Me apetece estar dentro porsi...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Sep 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Felicidades por tu estreno,Pecata.
> 
> Yo tambien largo 11085 con stop en 30.*Me bajo en los 11200*



Si llega...


----------



## Riviera (4 Sep 2009)

LLegara a uno de los dos puntos,eso seguro.El problema para mi bolsillo sera ver a cual llega primero


----------



## pyn (4 Sep 2009)

Nos acercamos al nivel clave, los 11150. No creo que lo rompa sin un motivo (algún fundamental), supongo que será nuestra primera resistencia hasta la salida de algún dato).


----------



## hinka (4 Sep 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Esos rumores de una OPV del SAN en Brasil y USA.... ¿HAbeis oido algo?



Si me permites la preguntas: ¿y eso de que forma afecta a las acciones del SAN?
Gracias


----------



## Riviera (4 Sep 2009)

Pyn, el nivel clave parece ser hoy que son los 11120,al menos la guerra esta siendo hoy ahi.Por abajo los 11050 y por arriba los 12220 hasta que no se demuestre lo contrario.


----------



## Burney (4 Sep 2009)

buenos dias, largadas las TRG a 2,455.

ya volveré a entrar si supera el 2,50

prefiero perder 5-6 centimos más comisiones a seguir dentro con el riesgo de que se giren a la baja, y más aún con el tema del dato de paro de hoy...

ya sólo me quedan las putas zeltias, estuve dudando entre ellas y NHH y mientras las zeltias se han quedado planas las NHH han subido del 3,10 a 3,22 que están ahora. A ver si a los de GPM MA se les acaba el paquete y dejar de pisar el precio.

GGV BA 10.503 15.503 -5.000
MVR BI 1.138 12.500 -11.362
MLC MA 11.055 26.789 -15.734
MVR MA 5.500 28.400 -22.900
GPM MA 0 110.100 -110.100


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> ya sólo me quedan las putas zeltias, estuve dudando entre ellas y NHH y mientras las zeltias se han quedado planas las NHH han subido del 3,10 a 3,22 que están ahora.



Suele pasar. Ley de Murphy.


----------



## pyn (4 Sep 2009)

Vendido largo de ayer 10980-11140. A ver lo que sucede de aquí a las 14:30, pero no creo que subamos mucho más.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Vendido largo de ayer 10980-11140. A ver lo que sucede de aquí a las 14:30, pero no creo que subamos mucho más.



Pues algo más si que hemos subido... 
Pero más vale plusvalía en mano.


----------



## Mulder (4 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues algo más si que hemos subido...
> Pero más vale plusvalía en mano.



Vaya, ya tenemos una leoncia más en el hilo jugando a los futuros, nunca juegues sin stop-loss, asegura siempre que puedas y no te lo tomes como las acciones que esto es más movidito.

Por otra parte esta mañana vuelve a entrar dinero y sigue entrando ahora mismo, señal de que seguiremos subiendo, será interesante ver que ocurre con el dinero antes del dato.

De momento parece estar descontándose una subida, pero al ser viernes y el lunes festivo se podría hacer suelta por lla tarde aprovechando el dato, de todas formas no creo que volvamos ya a los mínimos del día 2, el S&P ha hecho doble suelo en el mínimo de ese día.


----------



## Burney (4 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Vendido largo de ayer 10980-11140. A ver lo que sucede de aquí a las 14:30, pero no creo que subamos mucho más.



en principio podría subir hasta el 11200

hemos tenido un maximo anterior que hemos superado: el 11100-11130

en mi opinión la perdida a la baja de ese nivel (que ahora debería hacer de soporte) sería una señal bajista que indicaría el fin del rebote y el posible inicio de otro tramo a la baja hasta la zona del 10500, pero mientras estemos por encima de ese nivel el mercado a muy corto es alcista

el dato de paro usa decidirá... (y los peces gordos...)


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya, ya tenemos una leoncia más en el hilo jugando a los futuros, nunca juegues sin stop-loss, asegura siempre que puedas y no te lo tomes como las acciones que esto es más movidito.



No sé si lo he hecho bien, he hecho como con las acciones y he puesto un SL en 11150 para proteger mis beneficios.

Edito: pues algo no he hecho bien, porque me ha saltado el stop, y no había llegado a ese importe. ¿Qué ha pasado? Gggggggg.


----------



## pyn (4 Sep 2009)

pecata yo soy muy conservador, mi nivel de apalancamiento es muy grande y no puedo andar jugando con las pérdidas, así que en cuanto las ganancias superan un cierto nivel y no tengo una referencia clara para poner un STOP-PROFIT (como era el caso), pues prefiero cobrar las plusvalias.

Ahora veré los toros desde la barrera hasta el dato del paro USA y sí no lo veo claro, ya he hecho mis deberes diarios.


----------



## pyn (4 Sep 2009)

En mi opinión has puesto un stop demasiado cerca, te saltará a las primera de cambio, yo lo hubiera puesto más abajo en 11120, pero claro, con tú dinero jejeje.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Sep 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Esos rumores de una OPV del SAN en Brasil y USA.... ¿HAbeis oido algo?



Santander prevé conseguir 140 millones con la salida a bolsa de su filial brasileña - Cotizalia.com

Yo también ando mirando ^__^!

Buenos días a todos


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No sé si lo he hecho bien, he hecho como con las acciones y he puesto un SL en 11150 para proteger mis beneficios.
> 
> Edito: pues algo no he hecho bien, porque me ha saltado el stop, y no había llegado a ese importe. ¿Qué ha pasado? Gggggggg.



Pecata, una tontería pero por si acaso... ¿no estarás mirando el indice de contado, el normal vamos, para operar con futuros? Mira que son distintos...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pecata, una tontería pero por si acaso... ¿no estarás mirando el indice de contado, el normal vamos, para operar con futuros? Mira que son distintos...



No sé a lo que te refieres... yo lo miro en tiempo real en la pagina de derivados... ¿no es ahí?
Dios me siento un poco inepta.


----------



## pyn (4 Sep 2009)

¿Por cierto juegas con los futuros grandes o con los mini? Porque la diferencia es bastante grande a nivel de pérdidas/ganancias.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No sé a lo que te refieres... yo lo miro en tiempo real en la pagina de derivados... ¿no es ahí?
> Dios me siento un poco inepta.



Ah no se , me supongo que entonces si estará bien... yo con futuros nada de nada... 

Te comentaba eso por lo de que no había tocado aún tu precio de Stop y te había saltado...

Un saludo y suerte


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Por cierto juegas con los futuros grandes o con los mini? Porque la diferencia es bastante grande a nivel de pérdidas/ganancias.



Con los mini.


----------



## donpepito (4 Sep 2009)

Buenos días.

Respondiendo a la pregunta sobre SKYPE, crees rentable a corto plazo la inversión de los compradores?

Ebay la vendió perdiendo dinero, la cifra ha sido de 2.75B USD... si entra en el mercado de acciones, será algo parecido a DGI, una IPO.

Este era tu gran secreto para hacernos multimillonarios a corto plazo?


----------



## pyn (4 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Con los mini.



Bienvenida al club, a ver si hago suficiente capital para pasarme a los grandes. Aunque creo que me pasaré al s&p.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (4 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Bienvenida al club, a ver si hago suficiente capital para pasarme a los grandes. Aunque creo que me pasaré al s&p.



Mi idea de hacer suficiente capital es para pasarme a los _vsd&pal_.

Para los que no sepan lo que es _vsd&pal_, se trata de posiciones que te permitan una _vida sin dar palo al agua_


----------



## pyn (4 Sep 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Mi idea de hacer suficiente capital es para pasarme a los _vsd&pal_.
> 
> Para los que no sepan lo que es _vsd&pal_, se trata de posiciones que te permitan una _vida sin dar palo al agua_



¿Tienes más información sobre eso? enlaces y demás...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Tienes más información sobre eso? enlaces y demás...



Aquí tienes algo para empezar, date de alta en ambos y a vivir


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Sep 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Mi idea de hacer suficiente capital es para pasarme a los _vsd&pal_.
> 
> Para los que no sepan lo que es _vsd&pal_, se trata de posiciones que te permitan una _vida sin dar palo al agua_



Parece demasiado bonito para que funcione 

Muchas gacelillas se han quedado por el camino...


----------



## Mulder (4 Sep 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Mi idea de hacer suficiente capital es para pasarme a los _vsd&pal_.
> 
> Para los que no sepan lo que es _vsd&pal_, se trata de posiciones que te permitan una _vida sin dar palo al agua_



Yo aunque tuviera una millonada que me dejara el resto de mi vida sin tener que dar un palo al agua por necesidad no podría estar inactivo.

Soy demasiado curioso e inquieto, no puedo estar sin hacer nada de nada.


----------



## pyn (4 Sep 2009)

Pero de que se trata eso de vsd&pal...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo aunque tuviera una millonada que me dejara el resto de mi vida sin tener que dar un palo al agua por necesidad no podría estar inactivo.
> 
> Soy demasiado curioso e inquieto, no puedo estar sin hacer nada de nada.



Estarías en las barbados con tu usb de internet y tu mac tumbado en una hamaca mirando las aguas cristalinas, tomando una piña colada y  "y encima no pago casi impuestos..."


----------



## Burney (4 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo aunque tuviera una millonada que me dejara el resto de mi vida sin tener que dar un palo al agua por necesidad no podría estar inactivo.
> 
> Soy demasiado curioso e inquieto, no puedo estar sin hacer nada de nada.



si yo la tuviera tampoco estaría sin hacer nada de nada... me dedicaría a gastarla...


----------



## Caída a Plomo (4 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo aunque tuviera una millonada que me dejara el resto de mi vida sin tener que dar un palo al agua por necesidad no podría estar inactivo.
> 
> Soy demasiado curioso e inquieto, no puedo estar sin hacer nada de nada.



Hombre, nada nada nada tampoco es eso. Puedes viajar, sin el stress de volver un determinado día, no tienes que ponerte de acuerdo con nadie para escoger vacaciones. Tener todo aquello que te apetezca, por ejemplo a mi me gusta la fotografía, pues hale, a cambiar de cámara y la mejor.

En fin, yo desde luego tengo tantas cosas que me gustan hacer que tengo asumido que no podría ni aún siendo millonario simplemente por el límite del tiempo de vida, y necesitaría varias.

Pero me refiero a que muchas aficiones, viajes, tener objetos como un coche, etc, etc necesitan de dinero y eso te hace esclavo, eso es la parte que no me gusta, tener que currar, y ojo, porque simplemete estar pendiente de una inversión para mi ya es curro (quizá porque no lo veo como algo divertido).

Lo que no haría sería dilapidarlo tontamente como mucha gente que termina en la miseria, pero disfrutarlo. Lo importante es no trabajar (al menos para mi), entendiendo como trabajo todo aquello que haces por dinero y te gustaría dejar de hacerlo en cuanto puedas.

Y aunque tuviera un curro en el que no hiciera nada, el simple hecho de estar presente y tener que fichar, para mi ya es suficiente como para aborrecerlo.

En resumen: Libertad de hacer.


----------



## chameleon (4 Sep 2009)

pff
las manos fuertes están vendiendo todo en Zeltia
tenía que haber hecho caso a DP ... 
esperaré a la próxima semana y me desharé de ellas


----------



## Burney (4 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> pff
> las manos fuertes están vendiendo todo en Zeltia
> tenía que haber hecho caso a DP ...
> esperaré a la próxima semana y me desharé de ellas



de donde has sacado eso chameleon?

de todas formas, Zeltia no me parece un valor para estar en el largo plazo, sólo para especular

yo es muy probable que las venda antes de la noticia, quiero 100% liquidez por si acaso

PD: Las acabo de vender. Ahora a esperar el dato de paro con tranquilidad.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (4 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Pero de que se trata eso de vsd&pal...



Las posiciones vsd&pal son aquellas que tiene alguna gente que le permite llevar una *V*ida *S*in *D*ar *P*alo *Al* agua.

Según para quien, la cantidad puede variar. Para alguien que requiera un ritmo de vida fastuoso, puede necesitar una posición vsd&pal valorada en 20 millones de euros o más.

Para un perroflauta, el valor estimado de sus vsd&pal se puede estimar en el valor de buen porro y una litrona :o


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Sep 2009)

Para mí mi posición vsd&pal sería de 3 milloncitos de € con todo el "ajuar" ya pagado...

No volvería a trabajar para otros a sueldo en la vida...

Montaría una matriz en UK, Irlanda u Holanda, 1 de los millones sería para montar cosillas (sociedades de la matriz en uk, holanda y tal..)

Otro de los millones para bolsa.

Otro de los millones en bonos alemanes, pa ganar deflación + interés...

Montaría una sicav, pero necesitar 99 mariachis es mucho follón, mejor un offshore...

Me dedicaría a mover mi dinero y mis negocios, y no creo que viviera con altos lujos, nada de mercedacos casas en la playa ni paridas de esas, incluso seguiría de alquiler... 

Soy bastante austero.


----------



## chameleon (4 Sep 2009)

sólo hay que seguir a las agencias, una agencia coloca el 50% del volumen diario. y las otras (pequeñitos) compran a trocitos
si te fijas la están arrastrando por la parte baja del canal, sin que caiga, pero sin que suba demasiado.
en mi opinión están colocando papelón, y en algún momento querrán hacer el amago de que sube a la parte alta del canal
cuando el ibex llegue al objetivo que creo (11.550), vendo. claro que no es un valor de largo plazo, como que están en quiebra. entramos para especular


----------



## pyn (4 Sep 2009)

Son las 14:00 y el ibex está muy cerca de los máximos diarios ¿lo quieren ahí arriba para el último arreón aprovechando la noticia del paro USA? Pues eso indica todo, pero como esto va al revés de la lógica...


----------



## chameleon (4 Sep 2009)

lo dejarán ahí, el lunes lateral con poca variación arriba y abajo, y luego otro par de subidas


----------



## Burney (4 Sep 2009)

cagondeu con las zeltias, las vendo y saltan al 3,25

pillada otra put más de ésta PSANAM 979U09107 por 8 euros 

si el mercado se va p'abajo pillo cacho con ellas y si se va parriba espero poder pillarlo con algún largo que pueda abrir (principalmente en TRG si supera el 3,50)




chameleon dijo:


> sólo hay que seguir a las agencias, una agencia coloca el 50% del volumen diario. y las otras (pequeñitos) compran a trocitos
> si te fijas la están arrastrando por la parte baja del canal, sin que caiga, pero sin que suba demasiado.
> en mi opinión están colocando papelón, y en algún momento querrán hacer el amago de que sube a la parte alta del canal
> cuando el ibex llegue al objetivo que creo (11.550), vendo. claro que no es un valor de largo plazo, como que están en quiebra. entramos para especular



creo que no necesariamente ha de ser asi pero... quién sabe...

yo las he vendido porque me huelo que se las van a llevar a los 3 euros, por eso la están taponando. Un 38,2% de rebote desde el 3,75 hasta el 3,12 daba un objetivo mínimo de rebote en 3,40. Pero no le están dejando hacerlo, así que me temo que debe ser porque el impulso bajista aún no ha finalizado. Por eso me las he quitado. Un IBEX en 10500 me cuadraría con unas Zeltias a 3, asi que es ahi donde prefiero esperarla por si acaso.


----------



## donpepito (4 Sep 2009)

ZELTIA... es un caramelo amargo... si el MC tuviese credibilidad... ahora estariamos en 1,00€ .... pero como esto es ESPAÑA... las agencias hacen lo que quieren.

VION... de 5.xxUSD a menos de .80USD por el rechazo del PANEL FDA.... ZELTIA no va a engañar a la FDA... los resultados de la aplicación del JONDELIS... no merecen la pena ... por los efectos secundarios que aportan.

Ellos pensaban que la J&J tendría mano allí.... os damos el 50% de beneficios de la pócima de las algas y adelante.

30k EUR es el tratamiento del JONDELIS... por paciente... los 4 ciclos típicos.

OMG!

Me voy a comer... dentro de un par de horas.... veré como están mis ARIAs


----------



## Stuyvesant (4 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Respondiendo a la pregunta sobre SKYPE, crees rentable a corto plazo la inversión de los compradores?
> 
> ...





¿Así que según tú es un chicharro de mucho cuidado, no? :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Sep 2009)

No puedo ver las GTXI que DP nos está recomendando en R4..

A alguien le pasa lo mismo?


----------



## Burney (4 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No puedo ver las GTXI que DP nos está recomendando en R4..
> 
> A alguien le pasa lo mismo?



yo tampoco lo encuentro... pero prueba a buscar por el nombre

y si aún así no va llama a Renta4 porque creo que si alguien lo pide puede dar de alta valores asi (imagino que debe ser un valor del otc)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> yo tampoco lo encuentro... pero prueba a buscar por el nombre
> 
> y si aún así no va llama a Renta4 porque creo que si alguien lo pide puede dar de alta valores asi (imagino que debe ser un valor del otc)



El nombre es GTx... Y aparece como NASDAQ GM:GTXI... digo yo que no será un OTC.. igual me equivoco...

Tiene una pinta muy buena para intradear hoy...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Sep 2009)

Si la tasa de paro es mala, ¿por qué hemos subido tan vertiginosamente?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si la tasa de paro es mala, ¿por qué hemos subido tan vertiginosamente?



Generalmente es un buen dato para empresas que no tienen al parado como cliente final...

Los ERE por ejemplo suben la cotización de las empresas...

La bolsa sube porque ahora aumentan su poder adquisitivo (paro+nego) y van a consumir más XD!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Sep 2009)

Bueno, me voy a quedar sin mis GTXI me parece... como las vea subiendo un +30% me dá algo... quería meter 6k€


----------



## Burney (4 Sep 2009)

los mayores vendedores de SAN hoy vuelven a ser del grupo Santander...


BYM MA 3.013.160 3.595.913 -582.753
IMV MA 1.656.926 2.266.768 -609.842
BSN MA 369.714 1.193.670 -823.956
BSN VL 760 900.000 -899.240
MVR MA 652.280 1.834.724 -1.182.444
BTO MA 111.352 1.522.775 -1.411.423


----------



## Burney (4 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno, me voy a quedar sin mis GTXI me parece... como las vea subiendo un +30% me dá algo... quería meter 6k€



llama al telefono de Renta 4. Seguramente te la activarán al momento.

A un conocido le pasó lo mismo con un valor del otc que no lo encontraba, llamó a R4 y desde allí la activaron 

imagino que como hay tantos y tantos valores pequeños los deben ir dando de alta según lo van pidiendo los clientes...



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> El nombre es GTx... Y aparece como NASDAQ GM:GTXI... digo yo que no será un OTC.. igual me equivoco...
> 
> Tiene una pinta muy buena para intradear hoy...



entonces no... LLAMA, no te lo pienses y así tendrás más posibilidades de que cuando abra wall street ya te la hayan activado


----------



## Riviera (4 Sep 2009)

Me salto la venta en 11200,a ver que se me ocurre ahora para perder lo ganado


----------



## hinka (4 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> los mayores vendedores de SAN hoy vuelven a ser del grupo Santander...
> 
> 
> BYM MA 3.013.160 3.595.913 -582.753
> ...



Igual da q pensar.....no???


----------



## carvil (4 Sep 2009)

Buenas tardes 


Ya salimos hasta en la portada del Market Watch :

MarketWatch: Stock Market Quotes - Business News - Financial News

With highest jobless rate, Spain rallies - MarketWatch


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (4 Sep 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Me salto la venta en 11200,a ver que se me ocurre ahora para perder lo ganado



¿ponerse largo?


----------



## chameleon (4 Sep 2009)

¿alguno sabe porqué una agencia iba a comprar un volumen bestial de títulos para venderlos al mismo precio apenas un minuto después?

¿qué estrategia hay detraás de eso? ¿subir el volumen del día?


----------



## ddddd (4 Sep 2009)

Acabo de pedir la activación del valor a los de Renta4. Parece que lo harían rapidito, a ver si hay suerte.

Saludos.


----------



## Burney (4 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿alguno sabe porqué una agencia iba a comprar un volumen bestial de títulos para venderlos al mismo precio apenas un minuto después?
> 
> ¿qué estrategia hay detraás de eso? ¿subir el volumen del día?



puede ser en algún caso (sobre todo en los chicharros con muy poco volumen, en los grandes lo dudo mucho), pero lo normal es que sea un traspaso de titulos de un cliente a otro, o de un fondo a otro...


----------



## Riviera (4 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿ponerse largo?



Vas corto? :


----------



## Stuyvesant (4 Sep 2009)

Es la última moda je, je. En vez de mover relativamente pocos títulos en un espacio de tiempo de plusvalías amplio, mueven muchos títulos en un espacio reducido y hacen un ganancia instantánea sin comprometer el riesgo de mantener, como os toca hacer a vosotros cuando vienen mal dadas. 

Seguramente algún bróker de la casa necesitaba algo suelto para el fin de semana. Ya se lo ha ganado. Y la mayoría de la veces, estas operaciones ni las veis reflejadas, solo las fluctuaciones.


----------



## Mulder (4 Sep 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> Vas corto? :



Ni pensarlo, este es momento de largos, al menos en mi opinión que puede estar perfectamente equivocada.


----------



## ddddd (4 Sep 2009)

¿Por ahora no han activado el valor GTXI.

Actualmente subiendo un 0,42%. Veremos como evoluciona la sesión.

Saludos.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Sep 2009)

Desde luego... el empujón que necesitaban las Accionas para subir, era que yo las vendiera.
En fin. Llevan semanas fluctuando entre 88 y 92, las vendo y suben en un solo día a 94 y pico. Ver para creer.


----------



## Riviera (4 Sep 2009)

Largo en 120


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Sep 2009)

Larga en 11.150.


----------



## Kujire (4 Sep 2009)

*Breaking News ...NYSE*

Buenos vacacionales dias

Volúmen bajo ojo a los largos:.... van a sufrir un poco

.... con la maletas preparadas


----------



## chameleon (4 Sep 2009)

el ibex tiene el techo del canal bajista en 11200. cuando lo sobrepase (inminente), se dispara arriba. hoy acabamos subiendo un 3%


----------



## Mulder (4 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenos vacacionales dias
> 
> Volúmen bajo ojo a los largos:.... van a sufrir un poco
> 
> .... con la maletas preparadas



¿otra vez a los Cayos? felices vacaciones.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Sep 2009)

Buenas tardes

Abierto largo Ibex 11196

Sopera power!!


----------



## chameleon (4 Sep 2009)

vendidas SLR 2,44->2,68
mantengo zeltia y rezo un padre nuestro...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Sep 2009)

No puedo comprar las GTXI aunque ya apare4cern.. quería hacerle un intradía a 0,15 c en 900 acciones..


----------



## tonuel (4 Sep 2009)

11200... uiuiuiuiuiu.... 


Me voy... que si no le daré al botón... 



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> vendidas SLR 2,44->2,68
> mantengo zeltia y *rezo un padre nuestro*...



No creo que te sirva ya que se refiere al vil metal... a no ser que contribuyas en la parroquia de tu barrio con un generoso donativo del 10% de tus plusvalías.


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2009)

Zeltia me da un mal cuerpo que no veas.

Está muy manipulada


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Sep 2009)

Joder es que no doy una.... me cago en to lo que se menea:

Biogen Idec Announces Proposal to Acquire All Outstanding Shares of Facet for $14.50 per Share in Cash

Osea que me compran las FACT a más de 14$ me cago en todo coño.

`__´ No salio el Institucional... vendió su parte y para hacer más jugosa la oferta han destrozado la cotización

Edito: Ahorraros comentarios chistosos xd que estoy que muerdo... jaja


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Sep 2009)

no se si cerrar mi posición y disfrutar de mis plusvalías, o si esperar al lunes...
me gusta esta forma de operar, llevo un 6,6% de rentabilidad solo en el día de hoy.


----------



## Catacrack (4 Sep 2009)

Quien le habia metido unos cortos al botas ? Le tiene que estar doliendo lo mas grande.


----------



## Riviera (4 Sep 2009)

En esas mismas estoy Pecata,hoy hemos ido en el mismo barco.Si mi dedo no coge iniciativa propia me quedare abierto,inconsciente que es uno.Esperemos que lo dejen por encima de los 220


----------



## Mulder (4 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> no se si cerrar mi posición y disfrutar de mis plusvalías, o si esperar al lunes...
> me gusta esta forma de operar, llevo un 6,6% de rentabilidad solo en el día de hoy.



Hoy veo subidas pero con sueltas moderadas de dinero, aunque estamos casi en los mínimos de dinero de hoy, esa es la razón por la que llegan arriba (en el Stoxx 2738) y no pasan de ahí por nada del mundo, si no entra más leña esto va a terminar hoy lateral-bajista.

Por otra parte, no te emociones, ahora es cuando te toca ser más paranoica y conservadora por haberle sacado algo al mercado, cuando menos te lo esperas, ¡zas!


----------



## Burney (4 Sep 2009)

menuda batalla la del ibex en el 11200...

ahora mismo diría que el rebote ha finalizado... asi que me alegro de haber limpiado cartera

de todas formas hasta atravesar a la baja el soporte del 11100 no voy a abrir cortos (además, ya tengo 2 puts por si acaso)


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Sep 2009)

Yo dejo la posi abierta el finde.
Hasta el lunes


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Sep 2009)

Puse orden de venta y ha entrado en la subasta, he salido a 11210.
Así me quedo tranqui el fin de semana. Además el lunes trabajo mañana y tarde y no podré mirar nada.


----------



## donpepito (4 Sep 2009)

Bueno, bueno... como están las niñas del BOTAS... BANKINTER ... le ha estado dando cera unos días... no era normal... y hoy subida de la buena.... y SAN a la par.

FACT.... te has quedado fuera del trato.... hay que dejar correr las plusv... nunca se sabe con las empresas BIOTEC, Pharmas...


----------



## Burney (4 Sep 2009)

he comprado unas pocas ARIAs a 2,25

DP, ya puedes decirles a los MMs que le quiten el pie de encima... 

PD: El SP500 ya está en 1010. En la zona del 1010-1015 es donde se la juega. Si no logra pasarlo...


----------



## tonuel (4 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> PD: El SP500 ya está en 1010. En la zona del 1010-1015 es donde se la juega. Si no logra pasarlo...




Lo logrará... recuerda que aún estoy fuera... :


Saludos :


----------



## Burney (4 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo logrará... recuerda que aún estoy fuera... :
> 
> 
> Saludos :



que pasa tonuel, como lo llevas, avisanos cuando entres eh?

menos mal que pusiste el stop en las SAN... vaya cierre, al final las cabronas hasta se han pasado de frenada y todo... :


----------



## pyn (4 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> no se si cerrar mi posición y disfrutar de mis plusvalías, o si esperar al lunes...
> me gusta esta forma de operar, llevo un 6,6% de rentabilidad solo en el día de hoy.




Felicidades compañera, a disfrutar el fin de semana. Pero recuerda que todos cometemos errores, pero la clave para hacerse rico es que las posiciones erróneas te resten menos dinero del que te hacen ganar las posiciones favorables, esto es, que pongamos un stop de perdidas y no aguantemos posiciones estúpidamente.


----------



## Mulder (4 Sep 2009)

Pues veo que al final metieron la leña, la última vez que miré esto no tenía pinta de subir mucho, ha sido dar el cierre europeo y empezar a escalar lo que fuera.

Últimamente se prodigan mucho en meter volatilidad cuando no toca.


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> felicidades compañera, a disfrutar el fin de semana. Pero recuerda que todos cometemos errores, pero la clave para hacerse rico es que las posiciones erróneas te resten menos dinero del que te hacen ganar las posiciones favorables, esto es, que pongamos un stop de perdidas y no aguantemos posiciones estúpidamente.



+1  .


----------



## Kujire (4 Sep 2009)

La subida es completamente válida, han hecho un poco de que "si-pero-no" aprovechando que mucha gente se ha cerrado ... subiendo con facilidad.... sabiendo que los datos del paro han salido mejor de lo esperado, los cocos buscando siempre la ventaja de mover el mercado cuando tiene la defensa baja jiji

Felicidades por las plusvalías a tod@s! me voy a por los últimos rayitos de sol

Que tengan un buen finde


----------



## chameleon (4 Sep 2009)

Calendario de la ampliación de SAN:

• 14 de octubre. Determinación de número de derechos necesarios para recibir una
acción y precio definitivo del compromiso de compra de derechos
• 15 de octubre (23:59 horas). Fecha de referencia (record date) para la asignación
de derechos
• 16 de octubre. Comienzo del período de negociación de derechos
• 27 de octubre. Fin del plazo para solicitar retribución en efectivo (venta de
derechos a Grupo Santander)
• 30 de octubre. Fin del período de negociación de derechos. Adquisición por Grupo
Santander de derechos de asignación gratuita a accionistas que hayan optado por
efectivo
• 4 de noviembre. Inicio contratación ordinaria nuevas acciones / pago de efectivo a
accionistas que hayan solicitado retribución en efectivo


----------



## Burney (4 Sep 2009)

como no está el jefe DP lo haré yo

2.35 
+0.09 (3.98%) 

GO ARIA GO!


El SP500 ha cerrado como el ibex: justo en la zona de resistencias... las espadas en todo lo alto


----------



## Sleepwalk (5 Sep 2009)

*Los analistas esperan en septiembre un movimiento lateral entre 10500 y 11500 puntos*

A. Ledo

Los excesos se pagan. Y tras el verano, aún más. Llega el comienzo de curso y es momento de poner orden.

El rally de los últimos meses, que ha permitido a las bolsas recuperar la mitad de lo perdido desde máximos de 2007, ha retrasado el descanso estival del Ibex a septiembre.
Para este mes los analistas esperan un movimiento lateral entre los 10.500 y 11.500 puntos. Soledad Pellón pronostica un rango entre 10.500 y 11.400, aproximándose más a la parte baja del canal, donde existe un soporte. “En caso de perder este suelo con claridad, el siguiente nivel objetivo es el de 9.800 puntos“, explica la experta de IG Markets.

Es obvio esperar cierta recogida de beneficios una vez finalizada la presentación de resultados, añade la analista de Gesconsult, Lola Jaquotot. “En el corto plazo seguiremos atentos a un primer soporte en los 10.750–10.500 puntos para posteriormente continuar hacia la zona de los 11.000–11.500 puntos”, apostilla Jaquotot.







Los valores
Para retomar la senda alcista, el indice contará con el apoyo de valores como Indra, Telefónica, BBVA, FCC y Enagás, entre otros.

Todos ellos han demostrado su fortaleza en tiempos de crisis pero no estarán sólos. Entre los títulos de mediana y pequeña capitalización, Vidrala, Viscofan y GAM (General Alquiler de Maquinaria) cuentan con razones de peso para lograr alzas bursátiles.







TECNOLOGÍA Y TELECOMUNICACIONES
SELF BANK | COVADONGA FERNÁNDEZ
A pesar del recorte de inversiones por parte de muchos clientes, principalmente del mercado doméstico, Indra está presionando los precios a la baja y resistiendo el complicado momento del mercado, con una cartera de pedidos que cubre en un 92% el objetivo de ventas de 2009. Podría ser la cara de un sector en que Tecnocom sería la cruz una vez que se ha situado en su precio objetivo (3,31 euros) tras la subida registrada desde marzo. La sorpresa la podría dar Telefónica. A pesar de que cotiza en torno a su precio objetivo y ser uno de los valores con mejor comportamiento en los últimos meses, también posee el sesgo defensivo que buscarán los inversores en las próximas semanas.

SERVICIOS DE CONSUMO
GESCONSULT | LOLA JAQUOTOT
La exposición a mercados poco maduros como Latinoamérica y la especialización en entidades financieras y retail de Prosegur no justifican que cotice con un descuento del 20% en términos de PER frente al sector. Podría ser el mejor valor en septiembre. Peores perspectivas tiene NH Hoteles tras publicar unos resultados muy malos y rebajar sus objetivos de ebitda hotelero para 2009. Además el plan de desinversión de activos no se está llevando a cabo de momento. La sorpresa podría ser Prisa si finalmente Telefónica adquiere una participación en Digital +, (siempre que la operación se realice valorando la filial por encima de 2.000 millones de euros).

SERVICIOS FINANCIEROS E INMOBILIARIOS
INVERSIS BANCO | JULIÁN COCA
El diferencial entre el Santander y el BBVA sigue siendo muy importante y podría cerrarse con un mejor comportamiento del último. Las buenas perspectivas de crecimiento con la compra en EEUU y México serán los catalizadores. Peor lugar ocupará Mapfre por su fuerte endeudamiento y un negocio que tiende a estancarse. La sorpresa podría darla BME. Los volúmenes muestran caídas pero los nuevos productos y fórmulas para obtener más ingresos pueden llevar a una mejoría en septiembre. Los derivados siguen siendo el punto fuerte del proveedor de servicios bursátiles.

MATERIALES DE CONSTRUCIÓN, INDUSTRIA Y CONSTRUCCIÓN
IG MARKETS | SOLEDAD PELLÓN
FCC ha sabido adaptarse a la nueva coyuntura económica. Tiene muchos proyectos pendientes y no sería de extrañar ver una modesta recuperación en el valor estará en el ‘top ten’ de su sector. Peor suerte correrá La Seda de Barcelona, empresa necesitada de un plan de salvamento en forma de un socio que refuerce el accionariado. Las supuestas irregularidades del anterior presidente ha dejado la empresa con una reducción de casi el 50% de la facturación. GAM ha caído más del 50% en el último año. Su estabilización en torno a 7,5 euros podría propiciar algún movimiento al alza.

PETRÓLEO Y ENERGÍA
BANIF | PEDRO MAS
Enagás es el valor más barato entre sus comparables y ofrece una buena rentabilidad por dividendo. Es un valor defensivo al tener garantizados los ingresos al ser el único proveedor de infraestructuras para el suministro de gas. En peor situación se encuentra Repsol por su carácter cíclico y dependencia del precio de las materias primas. La sorpresa podría venir con Iberdrola tras quedarse rezagada en precios frente a sus comparables europeas. Por otra parte, la ampliación de capital reciente ha tenido un efecto dilutivo sobre el valor y le ha penalizado pese a las perspectivas favorables.

BIENES DE CONSUMO
CONSULNOR | ALBERTO MORILLO
El mejor valor podría ser Vidrala al descontar una floja evolución de la demanda. Hay margen para sorpresas, y es factible la mejora de márgenes por un buen control de precios, el efecto favorable de la caída de las materias primas y las mejoras por la integración de las adquisiciones. Peor lo tiene SOS. Pese a la mejora de márgenes en sus últimos resultados, están por debajo de lo esperado, lo que se une a los problemas accionariales, que podrían implicar más extraordinarios negativos. La sorpresa podría ser Viscofan. Con una sólida posición financiera cumplirá con sus objetivos del año sin dar sustos.

Difícil comienzo de curso en bolsa | Negocios.com


----------



## Sleepwalk (5 Sep 2009)

*Análisis bursátil de agosto 2009*

El rally de la bolsa está desafiando las previsiones de casi todos los analistas. Agosto no ha sido una excepción: pese al bajo volumen de negociación, el índice ha subido un 4,70%, cerrando en los 11.365,10 puntos. Ha sido el mejor mes de agosto en 16 años, desde 1993, cuando el índice se disparó un 12,71%, y supone la sexta ganancia mensual consecutiva desde en marzo comenzara uno de los mayores rebotes de la historia de la bolsa: desde mínimos ha mejorado casi un 70%.

Si en julio el motor de la subida fueron los resultados de las empresas —que en su mayoría superaron las expectativas—, en agosto los datos macroeconómicos han tomado el relevo. Las cifras de las principales economías del mundo reflejan que la recuperación económica ha comenzado. El PIB de Francia y Alemania, por ejemplo, salió de la recesión por primera vez durante la crisis, lo que causó la euforia de los mercados. En EEUU, las mejores noticias han venido de la mejora del mercado inmobiliario y el sector manufacturero, que han pesado más que el bajo consumo y el aumento del desempleo, los dos puntos negros de la situación actual.







Los analistas también subrayan que los inversores institucionales, que hasta ahora se habían mantenido alejados de la renta variable, han comenzado a entrar en bolsa. “Su actividad ha permitido sostener la subida, que hasta entonces se había basado en los cierres de posiciones cortas”, afirma Juan Carlos Montero, director de análisis de Capital Bolsa.

Todo ello ha llevado al Ibex al borde de los niveles previos de la quiebra de Lehman Brothers (septiembre de 2008), el momento de mayor pánico de los mercados. Sin embargo, como es habitual en agosto, el volumen de contratación ha sido muy bajo. La negociación en efectivo con respecto a este mes en 2008 cayó un 17,5%. Ha sido el menor volumen desde 2005.







El sector financiero ha sido el gran protagonista de las ganancias. Pero mientras que en meses anteriores las mayores revalorizaciones fueron las de Santander y BBVA, agosto ha sido el mes de la banca mediana. Popular, Bankinter y Sabadell han sido los tres mejores valores, con ganancias del 18,55%, el 16,31% y el 12,39%. En los tres meses anteriores, estas entidades habían mejorado tan sólo un 3%, frente al 35% de los dos pesos pesados, por lo que los inversores han optado por el mayor recorrido de estos bancos. Aunque BBVA (+7,55%) y Santander (+5,66%) están lejos de haberlo hecho mal. Telefónica, sin embargo, sigue sin arrancar, y sólo ha remontado un 1,5%. Por todo ello, Santander se ha consolidado como el primer valor de la bolsa española por capitalización, por encima de la teleco.

Además, los inversores han comenzado a entrar en los valores que se habían quedado atrás y que permanecían entre los peores de 2009. Esto ha favorecido a Gas Natural, Iberia y Endesa, que han ganado más del 10%. A la baja han destacado las pérdidas de ACS y Grifols, superiores al 3%.







Los bancos conservan la batuta del mercado
El sector financiero continúa siendo el principal motor de las subidas de los mercados. Los buenos resultados de las principales entidades del mundo y las perspectivas de que la recesión está tocando a su fin han favorecido a los grandes bancos europeos. Crédit Agricole, Commerzbank y Unicredit han estado entre los más destacados, con una revalorización cercana al 20%. Pero el mejor rendimiento ha sido el de las inmobiliarias, beneficiadas por la recuperación del mercado de la vivienda en EEUU.

Por el contrario, el sector del automóvil ha sido el único en cerrar con pérdidas dentro del índice europeo. El culpable tiene nombre propio: Volkswagen se ha desplomado casi un 50% después de que Porsche vendiera a un precio muy bajo el 10% de su participación en la empresa alemana.







Análisis bursátil de agosto 2009: El optimismo continúa con el fin de la recesión a la vista | Negocios.com


----------



## tonuel (5 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> que pasa tonuel, como lo llevas, avisanos cuando entres eh?




No se preocupe... una caida vertical en la cotización del SAN será la señal... :




Burney dijo:


> menos mal que pusiste el stop en las SAN... vaya cierre, al final las cabronas hasta se han pasado de frenada y todo... :




Si, poner un stop cuando vas ganando sabe mejor que en caso contrario... 

Y ya sabes lo que dicen... cuanto más alto... la hostia es más grande... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 Sep 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Los excesos se pagan. Y tras el verano, aún más. Llega el comienzo de curso y es momento de poner orden.
> [...]
> Para este mes los analistas esperan un movimiento lateral entre los 10.500 y 11.500 puntos. Soledad Pellón pronostica un rango entre 10.500 y 11.400, aproximándose más a la parte baja del canal, donde existe un soporte. “En caso de perder este suelo con claridad, el siguiente nivel objetivo es el de 9.800 puntos“, explica la experta de IG Markets.



Otra razón para ponerse largo, a los analistos les entra el miedo al lateral o a las bajadas, que curioso ¿verdad?

Tengo un calendario preparado para el Stoxx, de momento se va cumpliendo bien excepto en las horas y niveles exactos, pero es dificil ajustar tanto, los días y niveles pasados son la predicción que tenía para esos días, el inicio y primer nivel no son predicciones.

INICIO 19/08 10:00 -> 2593
28/08 15:00 -> 2809
02/09 12:00 -> 2714
07/09 19:00 -> 2809
09/09 09:00 -> 2876
11/09 13:00 -> 2942
15/09 17:00 -> 2876
22/09 10:00 -> 3037
28/09 12:00 -> 3159

El día 28/09 también se podría alcanzar el 3184, que se corresponde con el 50% de la bajada desde 2007 hasta marzo de 2009.

Los niveles no significan cambios de tendencia, o al menos no todos.

Esta información vale dinero.

edito: añado un nivel más y corrijo otro.


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2009)

Me lo guardo.
Si se cumple en esta ocasión, le pondré una vela. Lo prometo. :

Muchas gracias por la info. Una labor impagable.


----------



## Con Dos Gonadas (6 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Otra razón para ponerse largo, a los analistos les entra el miedo al lateral o a las bajadas, que curioso ¿verdad?
> 
> Tengo un calendario preparado para el Stoxx, de momento se va cumpliendo bien excepto en las horas y niveles exactos, pero es dificil ajustar tanto, los días y niveles pasados son la predicción que tenía para esos días, el inicio y primer nivel no son predicciones.
> 
> ...



Gracias, cómo esto salga voy a tener que poner a la longoria con el sombrerito


----------



## tonuel (6 Sep 2009)

¿quien se anima para unos largos rapiditos...?


Saludos


----------



## Burney (7 Sep 2009)

Marchando grafico intradiario del IBEX. No comento nada porque no sé por dónde se irá

Suerte en vuestras inversiones


----------



## pyn (7 Sep 2009)

Buenos días:


> Por primera vez, una operadora del gigante asiático toma una participación en uno de los líderes del negocio en Occidente. La española sube al 8% en su socio y aspira a un segundo consejero.
> 
> Telefónica ha dado un paso de gigante en su presencia en el mercado chino al reforzar extraordinariamente su alianza con China Unicom, el segundo operador chino de comunicaciones fijas y móviles, alcanzando así una posición sin igual en aquel país entre las compañías occidentales de telecomunicaciones.
> La operadora que preside César Alierta comunicó ayer a la CNMV un acuerdo por el que eleva su participación actual del 5,4% en China Unicom hasta llegar a aproximadamente un 8,06%, pero aún es casi más importante que el grupo chino toma casi un 1% de la española (en realidad entre un 0,885% y un 0,892% del capital con derecho a voto), en un hecho sin precedentes en la relación de operadoras de telecomunicaciones chinas y occidentales. Para abordar este cruce accionarial ambos grupos invertirán alrededor de 1.000 millones de dólares, unos 700 millones de euros, cada uno.
> ...




Telefónica refunda su alianza en China con un cruce accionarial con Unicom - Expansión.com

¿Cómo se comportará telefónica tras esta noticia en el MC?


----------



## Burney (7 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos días:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en principio debería hacerlo bien...


----------



## tonuel (7 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos días:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Subidón seguro... :o

+2%


Saludos


----------



## chameleon (7 Sep 2009)

subidón de SLR
pero no entréis ahora, están colocando papel


----------



## Mulder (7 Sep 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy parece que seguimos teniendo subidas, aunque debería ser un día tranquilo. Esta semana no hay datos de especial relevancia hasta el miércoles, cabe esperar que siga la tendencia sin cambios hasta ese día.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Sep 2009)

Buenos días!

Me sigue sin aparecer GTXI en R4.. alguno pudo pillar el viernes? (sin segundas cachondos..) XD

Las SAN y TEF son un cohete... supongo que Pecata & Company están dandole caña al Mini Ibex.. igual me animo..

Saludos.


----------



## tonuel (7 Sep 2009)

Me aburro... ésto no para de subir... 



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me aburro... ésto no para de subir...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Tranquilo Tonuel en 14.000 nos daremos la vuelta 

a ver qué se inventan esta gente... debería irse al guano el tema, de ehcho yo pensaba que SAn no pasaría de 10,50 ni de coña y ya ves.. va camino de los 12€... igual tenemos que llegar allí para financiarnos con el botas..

Ánimo hamijo!


----------



## donpepito (7 Sep 2009)

Buenos días.

Nuestro estimado iBEX siempre toma ventaja, cuando es un día festivo en USA.... suma y sigue!


----------



## Speculo (7 Sep 2009)

Buenos días.

El escenario que se marcaron los precios el viernes creo que es significativo. Todos los mercados nos dijeron con claridad hacia donde querían ir y así lo están haciendo hoy y lo harán mañana.
Septiembre es un mes duro para las alzas y a buen seguro que los larguistas tendrán problemas, pues ya es mucha gente la que tiene en mente el tema del recorte. Pero de momento, lo que se marca en las pantallas es lo que vale. Y lo que marcan las pantallas es que estamos asistiendo a una recuperación en V de la que decían era la mayor crisis de la historia moderna.
Que esa recuperación no se nota en la calle y que viene sostenida por una gran inyección de ayudas por parte de los organismos públicos, es más que evidente. Sólo hay que salir a la calle y preguntar en cualquier tienda de lo que sea qué tal va el negocio. Sin embargo, la Bolsa no entiende de personas ni de tragedias. La Bolsa sólo entiende de precios y de dinero. Y la realidad, nos cueste aceptarlo o no, es que los mercados están inundados de dinero. Ante esa evidencia, los precios no pueden hacer otra cosa que subir y subir ante el suministro casi ilimitado de dólares que se están insuflando día sí y día también.
Cuando el dinero deje de inyectarse y las empresas que han recibido nuestros impuestos tengan que hacer frente a la realidad, es probable que la Bolsa actúe en consecuencia. O tal vez no. Tal vez la inyección ha logrado dejar en pie a un enfermo que, poco a poco, a empujones, ha podido retomar el camino por su propio pie y ahora, con tranquilidad, se dispone a probar qué tal le va imprimiendo algo más de velocidad a su marcha.

Veremos cómo actúan los muros de los máximos y así actuaremos. El dinero no puede dejar de moverse.


----------



## argan (7 Sep 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> O tal vez no. Tal vez la inyección ha logrado dejar en pie a un enfermo que, poco a poco, a empujones, ha podido retomar el camino por su propio pie y ahora, con tranquilidad, se dispone a probar qué tal le va imprimiendo algo más de velocidad a su marcha.
> .



El nuevo paradigma no existe. Esta vez no va a ser diferente, los ciclos son intrinsecos al ser humano. Igual que en el 2000 retrasamos la resolución, quizás volvamos a hacerlo, pero el sistema debe transformarse para continuar creciendo de forma *sostenida*, y las transformaciones son muy duras (en cualquier ambito).

Lo realmente dificil de calcular es el timing. Estoy convencido de un segundo pánico (fase de resolución), pero no cuando la mayoría espera. Pensad, que estamos hablando de una crisis sistemica, quizás necesitemos más de una década para resolverla (mínimo DOS pánicos incluidos, eso si: distantes entre si).


----------



## Carolus Rex (7 Sep 2009)

No tiene desperdicio...

"España: El agujero en el balance de Europa"

Según ellos la que nos espera es de aupa.....

Edito:

Lo acabo de encontrar traducido aquí y aquí

Saludos.


----------



## pyn (7 Sep 2009)

El volumen hoy en el Ibex es irrisorio ¿no? ¿los brokers se han tomado día de vacaciones? Supongo que será cosa de los americanos, estos tampoco curran por aquello del compañerismo.


----------



## Burney (7 Sep 2009)

Buenos dias:

DP, interesante el cierre de las ARIAs el viernes verdad?. No vi que saliera ninguna noticia... asi que debe ser tema de los MMs


----------



## Mulder (7 Sep 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Lo de hoy si que es aburrimiento del bueno, a ver si aprovechando la apertura electrónica de los gringos se van hacia alguna parte.


----------



## pyn (7 Sep 2009)

Parece que nos movemos... para arriba 1 poquito... a ver hasta dónde.


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Sep 2009)

Buenas tardes

Cerrado largo de Ibex en 11385 (...hinco!!) +10,09%

Mi objetivo en el DJI ya se cumplió repentinamente el viernes (zona 9440/50) ,pero como es fiesta en guol estrit,aprovecho el rebufo del Ibex para las plusv. y me tiro en marcha.

Firmado:
Sopera surfer!!


----------



## pyn (7 Sep 2009)

Felicidades Wbuffete, te has sacado una buena pasta, pero hay que tenerlos muy grandes para mantener un contrato abierto al finalizar el día... hoy ha sido el GAP al alza, pero llega a ser a la baja y yo me muero.

Que yo recuerde es el día mas aburrido del Ibex en lo que va de año, la figura se parece mucho a la del día 27 de Agosto, quitando la bajada final.


----------



## chameleon (7 Sep 2009)

sigue el empapelamiento



> BBVA ha sometido a la consideración de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de
> Valores el folleto informativo para una emisión de bonos obligatoriamente
> convertibles en acciones ordinarias de BBVA, al valor de cotización de las
> acciones en el momento de la conversión, y dirigida a sus clientes minoristas.
> ...



hasta que no se haya cerrado esa emisión, las acciones del bbv no pueden caer mucho


----------



## donpepito (7 Sep 2009)

Eso lo colocan en una semana.... sin problemas!

Hoy los de credit s... han bajado el precio OBJETIVO de REPSOL a 12,5€ hehehehehe.... así que veremos subir la cotiz, como es habitual.


----------



## donpepito (7 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> Buenos dias:
> 
> DP, interesante el cierre de las ARIAs el viernes verdad?. No vi que saliera ninguna noticia... asi que debe ser tema de los MMs




Normalmente, siempre intentan pegar unas cuantas sacudidas para echar a los nerviosos.... es el momento de estar dentro.

Mi saldo de acs hasta la fecha de hoy es de 340K.


----------



## Stuyvesant (7 Sep 2009)

Donpepito. Cuanto tiempo... no sé cómo desde que te di el soplo todavía no te has puesto a entrar en el accionariado de Skype...


----------



## donpepito (7 Sep 2009)

En Skype, he tenido participación indirectamente, através de un fondo de capital riesgo de UK, investiga un poco y sabrás quien soy.


----------



## Stuyvesant (7 Sep 2009)

Vaya... ¿Fondo de Uk? ¿y te gusta Skype como inversión eh, pillín?


----------



## donpepito (7 Sep 2009)

Junto a Martín Velasco....


----------



## Stuyvesant (7 Sep 2009)

Bueno, es comprensible que lo veas un valor solido y nada especulativo.


----------



## chameleon (7 Sep 2009)

si no han parado de cerrar oficinas por europa...
skype estará bien cuando les compre google, alguna telefónica o algo así. osea, especulación pura y dura

interesante lo de rep, ya la semana pasada otra agencia la rebajó. estará cerca la venta :?

en zeltia MVR no para de vender y vender. sigo con el plan previsto, superar los 3,90 tirón arriba y luego dejarán caer. la reunión de la FDA es a partir del 17 sept
por otra parte las últimas noticias del alzheimer dan pie a que zelt saque algo de lo suyo para animar el valor.


----------



## donpepito (7 Sep 2009)

El mejor negocio es la consultoria para grandes empresas.... amigo!

Telefónica, Repsol YPF o Endesa pagan millonadas a McKinsey, la consultora presidida por el amigo de Aznar


----------



## chameleon (7 Sep 2009)

habrá que echar cv


----------



## donpepito (7 Sep 2009)

No quiero que me tachen de antipatriota.... pero ZELTIA, ha quemado muchos millones de EUR... todo el "HYPE" que suele acompañar cuando tiene algo entremanos, siempre pasa factura a la cot.

La FDA no aprobará la combinación del Jodelis en USA, pero tienen que seguir especulando con ello, es su tren de vida.


----------



## Stuyvesant (7 Sep 2009)

...Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta, que Martín Velasco de "Ariadne Capital Investors" no tiene nada que ver con los inversores mayoritarios de Skype, que sí son los mismos que están detrás de “ARIAD Pharmaceuticals, Inc”, “Index Ventures”.


Tonuel, ponle ya un Nelson al caballero, que se cree que se va escapar vivo del Owned y cada vez lo arregla más.... mira que confundir Ariadne Capital con Ariad... pero claro, los indicadores del valor son tan parecidos...

Sí, los que han comprado Skype son los mismos que han metido en bolsa a ARIAD... para luego hacer caja al venderla.

Anda que vaya chicharro recalentado. Lo va a comprar Google, sí, a la competencia...


----------



## chameleon (7 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No quiero que me tachen de antipatriota.... pero ZELTIA, ha quemado muchos millones de EUR... todo el "HYPE" que suele acompañar cuando tiene algo entremanos, siempre pasa factura a la cot.
> 
> La FDA no aprobará la combinación del Jodelis en USA, pero tienen que seguir especulando con ello, es su tren de vida.



completamente deacuerdo, por eso espero empapelamiento y luego derrumbe. pero al menos llegar a niveles significativos. de aquí a mediados de mes le da tiempo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Sep 2009)

Pues yo pensaba que el fondo del que hablais en clave era Draper Fisher...


----------



## donpepito (7 Sep 2009)

Jajajajaj!!! estás muy confundido.... hehehehehe.... ARIAD no tiene nada que ver con esto de SKYPE.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Sep 2009)

Todos estos pagan un pastizal no sólo a Mckinsey, también está Accenture, IBM, Indra, Coritel,PwC... Aquí más de uno hemos currado en alguna de estas... y en los clientes que cita la noticia..


----------



## donpepito (7 Sep 2009)

Price es una de mis favs.


----------



## donpepito (7 Sep 2009)

Dentro de un par de años, recuerda el precio de ARIAD, solo entonces.... podríamos hablar de OWNED.... esto no es terra.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Price es una de mis favs.



Es la que más paga a los currelas ahora mismo...

En Acn están bajando los sueldos ahora por ejemplo.. señal de como está el mercado laboral hispanistaní.. esta empresa que es termómetro salarial de las TIC bajando el tema entre el 8 y 12%... por lo que descuentan más paro y más deflación...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dentro de un par de años, recuerda el precio de ARIAD, solo entonces.... podríamos hablar de OWNED.... esto no es terra.



Dentro de un par de años va a estar a 20 $ !!

Pues voy a tener que esperar mucho para hacerme rico....


----------



## donpepito (7 Sep 2009)

En serio... si quieres hablar con Andreessen H. sobre ARIAD... tienes su email por ahí. XD


----------



## donpepito (7 Sep 2009)

ARIA ha despertado el interés de nuevos fondos... los últimos incorporados se pueden visualizar:

Ariad Pharmaceuticals Inc (ARIA)


----------



## donpepito (7 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Dentro de un par de años va a estar a 20 $ !!
> 
> Pues voy a tener que esperar mucho para hacerme rico....



Paciencia, los buenas inversiones hay que dejarlas madurar..... si quieres dinero fácil ... el casino! XD


----------



## Stuyvesant (7 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Jajajajaj!!! estás muy confundido.... hehehehehe.... ARIAD no tiene nada que ver con esto de SKYPE.



Has palmado donpepito 

<div align="center">




</div>

He tardado por la captura... busca Skype más abajo de la lista en el Portfolio


----------



## donpepito (7 Sep 2009)

Bueno, ahora has descubierto que INDEX tiene +6M de acciones en ARIAD... y que quieres insinuar con ello, que DP está en fondo capital riesgo, y postea en el foro para calentar el valor, =?????


----------



## donpepito (7 Sep 2009)

Vamos a comprar todo, como consejero que soy!

ARIA: ARIAD PHARMACEUTICALS INC Institutional Ownership


----------



## Stuyvesant (7 Sep 2009)

JoJoJo... estás en buenas manos, no te preocupes... especulatas puros y duros... seguro que le sacan un pico...  Pero cuidado con la volatilidad. No les pierdas de vista.


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Todos estos pagan un pastizal no sólo a Mckinsey, también está Accenture, IBM, Indra, Coritel,PwC... Aquí más de uno hemos currado en alguna de estas... y en los clientes que cita la noticia..



Hamijo, Mckinsey no admite comparación con ACC ni PWC. Las otras 2 quedan a años luz.


----------



## donpepito (7 Sep 2009)

Es que eres un cachondo... intentando sacar información con tus insinuaciones sobre SKYPE... 

Gracias por el interés y la investigación. .


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Vamos a comprar todo, como consejero que soy!
> 
> ARIA: ARIAD PHARMACEUTICALS INC Institutional Ownership



Top 10 Other Holders: ARIAName Shares Estimated Value of Shares * Holdings Shares Outstanding Turnover Rating 
Berger (Harvey J) 1.84 M 2.76 M — 1.69% Low 
LaMarche (Jay R) 587,599 881,399.00 — 0.54% Low 
Iuliucci (John D) 132,742 199,113.00 — 0.12% Low 
Clackson (Timothy P) 84,417 126,626.00 — 0.08% Low 
Lavidas (Athanase) 70,000 105,000.00 — 0.06% Low 
Geduld E E 25,000 40,000.00 — 0.02% High 
Wilson (Wayne) 20,000 30,000.00 — 0.02% Low 
Radaelli (Massimo) 20,000 30,000.00 — 0.02% — 
Susquehanna International Group, LLP 15,975 25,560.00 — 0.01% High 
Smyth (A Collier) 15,000 22,500.00 — 0.01% — 

Total % of Shares Owned by:Top 10 Holders 2.58% Top 25 Holders 2.60% Top 50 Holders 2.60% 


* Value of shares is estimated based on the closing price of the month in which the shares were purchased.

Hombre pues tus 340k la verdad que no las veo... yo no estoy de los últimos por 10.000 acciones de ná...

Entonces sí que eres un fondo no DP?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Sep 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, Mckinsey no admite comparación con ACC ni PWC. Las otras 2 quedan a años luz.



Tampoco te pases, que PwC y Acn no son BCG precisamente, donde sí que hay nivelazo...

Conozco Acn bastante bien y de "nivelazo" perdona que me DESCOJONE un poco...


----------



## Stuyvesant (7 Sep 2009)

Para que sepas en que compañías andas... no investigue mucho. Pero era una tentación irresistible oírte hablar bien de tus socios y su muchimillonaria e irrecuperable inversión en Skype.

De todas formas el objetivo es engordar el pavo para los Jubilatas de EE.UU. No te preocupes, no habrá mucho jaleo con ese valor hasta que decidan hacer Cash los de Index.

Te fijas mucho en la bolsa, y poco en las empresas. Fallos de principiante. Aprende.


----------



## donpepito (7 Sep 2009)

You know... ante todo máxima discreción. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Sep 2009)

Qué mamones.. le iré poniendo un stop profit a las Arias... no os digo donde que me las tirais...


----------



## donpepito (7 Sep 2009)

INDEX VENTURES,,, entró el 27 de Junio, operación fuera del mercado.


----------



## Stuyvesant (7 Sep 2009)

Jeje... claro. ¿Encima quieres que te lo explique?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Sep 2009)

Bertok, si estás en Mckinsey hazme un refferal XD


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bertok, si estás en Mckinsey hazme un refferal XD



No estoy en Mckinsey pero la conozco.

He conocido a todas las demás. Ni se le acercan a Mckinsey.

Para mi gusto sólo se le acerca Roland Berger.


----------



## donpepito (7 Sep 2009)

https://alumni.mckinsey.com/alumni/login.jsp

https://alumni.mckinsey.com/alumni/...mni_news/20070420_AlvaroFernandezWhosNews.jsp


----------



## chameleon (7 Sep 2009)

SLR nunca para de sorprenderme
que gráficas tan raras hace. después de subir un 10% ayer, esperaba lateral y vuelta a soporte. Y han enchufado tal cantidad de pasta que se ha ido a máximos directamente 2,94 +8,89%


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Sep 2009)

bertok dijo:


> No estoy en Mckinsey pero la conozco.
> 
> He conocido a todas las demás. Ni se le acercan a Mckinsey.
> 
> Para mi gusto sólo se le acerca Roland Berger.



Entonces estamos de acuerdo, te entendí al revés antes :


----------



## donpepito (7 Sep 2009)

SOLARIA tiene ciclos... puede tener otro tirón alcista.


----------



## chameleon (7 Sep 2009)

no sé si le da tiempo. yo lo descarto de mi lista hasta que corrija, 2,5 el soporte

DP, con semejante inversión, ¿no tienes miedo de una corrección de las bolsas?
mirando ondas y tal, me sale corrección gorda en 1 ó 2 semanas, depende si hay lateral o no. estamos muy alto...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Sep 2009)

Precisamente el hostión, es lo que haría subir a las pharmas como la espuma me supongo...


----------



## Stuyvesant (7 Sep 2009)

Bueno, me retiro a las catacumbas. En la bolsa y la guerra a veces hay que morderse la lengua aunque te miren a los ojos. Es duro pero merece la pena.


----------



## donpepito (7 Sep 2009)

Si, entra en las posibilidades que ya tengo asumidas. :-(


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> no sé si le da tiempo. yo lo descarto de mi lista hasta que corrija, 2,5 el soporte
> 
> DP, con semejante inversión, ¿no tienes miedo de una corrección de las bolsas?
> mirando ondas y tal, me sale corrección gorda en 1 ó 2 semanas, depende si hay lateral o no. estamos muy alto...



No hay que esperar tanto. Este miércoles dan una conferencia sobre la marcha de la compañía.

Sería deseable que pegara un tirón al alza al calor de las especulaciones


----------



## chameleon (7 Sep 2009)

mañana entro en acerinox, a ver si las cojo baratas. esa banderita me gusta


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Sep 2009)

Buenas,

Me incorporo tarde. 

Wbuffete, enhorabuena por las super-plusvalías. Yo me arrepiento un poco (después de visto el cierre de hoy, por supuesto) de haberme salido el viernes en 11210, pero es que hoy no iba a poder estar conectada en todo el día, y me dio cosa quedarme dentro en estas condiciones. Podría haber puesto un stop, pero... en fin, ya está.

¿Que nos deparará el día de mañana?


----------



## Mulder (7 Sep 2009)

A las buenas noches!



chameleon dijo:


> mirando ondas y tal, me sale corrección gorda en 1 ó 2 semanas, depende si hay lateral o no. estamos muy alto...



Nos quedan 3 semanas exactas para el descalabro, hasta entonces disfrútalo que en los chicharros no hay cortos disponibles


----------



## tonuel (7 Sep 2009)

Esas Ariad... 






Saludos


----------



## Diego84 (7 Sep 2009)

Llevamos 20 años de subida, vienen 20 años de caida.


----------



## tonuel (7 Sep 2009)

Diego84 dijo:


> Llevamos 20 años de subida, vienen 20 años de caida.



Porqueyolovalgoytal... 


Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Sep 2009)

Buenas noches ^__^!

Pregunta: Los insiders y demás ... ¿cuánto tiempo máximo tienen para declarar las compras y ventas?.

Una dudilla que tengo 

Un saludo a todos


----------



## LOLO08 (7 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> 
> 
> Nos quedan 3 semanas exactas para el descalabro, hasta entonces disfrútalo que en los chicharros no hay cortos disponibles



3 semanas.. ni un dia más ni uno menos¿¿¿???

Yo ya voy haciendo caja: un 14% de plusv con Abertis.. y así poco a poco hasta quedarme casi en cash.


----------



## Mulder (7 Sep 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> 3 semanas.. ni un dia más ni uno menos¿¿¿???
> 
> Yo ya voy haciendo caja: un 14% de plusv con Abertis.. y así poco a poco hasta quedarme casi en cash.



Pues así lo tengo calculado yo, a partir del día 29 de septiembre voy a ponerme corto por una temporada, que no se exactamente cuanto será, pero como mínimo hasta mitad de noviembre.

Podría durar algo menos y girarse para seguir subiendo, pero esa posibilidad la doy como improbable, aunque iré moviendo el stop conforme lo considere oportuno para ir protegiendo beneficios.


----------



## tonuel (7 Sep 2009)

cagonto Mulder... no puedo estar tanto tiempo sin darle al botón rojo joder... :



Saludos


----------



## Catacrack (7 Sep 2009)

Despues de leer las paginas de hoy aun no me ha quedado claro que pasa con las ARIAs. No vamos a la mierda o nos vamos a forrar ?
Solo tengo en cartera 25k pero para mi ya es un buen pico.


----------



## donpepito (7 Sep 2009)

No ha quedado claro... que van para arriba...


----------



## Mulder (7 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> cagonto Mulder... no puedo estar tanto tiempo sin darle al botón rojo joder... :



Ese es tu problema, deberías tratar de superar la adicción.

No necesitas los cortos para vivir


----------



## tonuel (7 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ese es tu problema, deberías tratar de superar la adicción.
> 
> No necesitas los cortos para vivir




Mañana me iré a pasear a la playa... porque si me siento delante de un ordenador le meto al botas... 


Saludos


----------



## pyn (8 Sep 2009)

Buenos días, 
esperemos que hoy no sea el día tostón que fue ayer y podemos sacar algo de plusvalías, aunque sea para pipas.


----------



## chameleon (8 Sep 2009)

vaya con SLR, pero cualquiera se mete ahora
al final no entro en acx. no me gusta como ha abierto. un volumen bajísimo y muchas ventas.

a esperar que USA abra. si hay corrección buscaré algún chicharrillo que todavía no haya saltado. nosotros ya hemos descontado las subidas de USA. Estaremos planos hasta su apertura, y luego a hacer máximos anuales. apartir de ahí yo extremaré precauciones


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2009)

A los buenos días!

Parece que seguimos subiendo, aunque los leoncios hoy se dedican a marear la perdiz para tenernos completamente despistados.

Creo que hoy llegaremos a los 2809, pero poco a poco que estamos en zona de resistencias. Podríamos tener alguna pequeña corrección en breve, tal vez cuando abran los gringos.


----------



## tarrito (8 Sep 2009)

Buenos días!
Tengo una pregunta: ¿Qué porcentaje de veces suele cerrar los huecos de apertura el Ibex 35?. Más o menos, no pido una cifra exacta. Lo pregunto como posible estrategia para sacarle algo de rendimiento con CfD. 
¿También se podría aplicar a los futuros pequeños del Ibex?, ya que solo puedo seguir al contado , esa es otra ¿Alguien me dice dónde seguir la gráfica de futuros Ibex y miniIbex con el mínimo retraso posible y gratis?.
Sé que sólo pregunto y no aporto pero es lo que me toca como novato, así lo veo. 
Eso y leeros, observar y callar, de momento.
Gracias!


----------



## pyn (8 Sep 2009)

Según el índice de Mulder, en el mismo día o como mucho 3 días suelen cerrrase los GAP's abiertos.
Sobre lo de seguir los futuros miniibex gratis en tiempo real pues no te puedo ayudar, pero vaya si te das de alta en algún broker, aunque no hagas operaciones puedes ir mirándolos. Abres una cuenta con un dinero de risa (100€) y tienes acceso al tiempo real.


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Buenos días!
> Tengo una pregunta: ¿Qué porcentaje de veces suele cerrar los huecos de apertura el Ibex 35?. Más o menos, no pido una cifra exacta. Lo pregunto como posible estrategia para sacarle algo de rendimiento con CfD.
> ¿También se podría aplicar a los futuros pequeños del Ibex?, ya que solo puedo seguir al contado , esa es otra ¿Alguien me dice dónde seguir la gráfica de futuros Ibex y miniIbex con el mínimo retraso posible y gratis?.
> Sé que sólo pregunto y no aporto pero es lo que me toca como novato, así lo veo.
> ...



Lo de los gaps es algo que no es científico, normalmente se cierran el mismo día, pero como haya un poco de tendencia fuerte pueden quedarse sin cerrar en un espacio temporal que suele variar entre 1 día y un par de meses, algunas veces los gaps no llegan a cerrarse NUNCA, tenlo en cuenta si juegas a eso.

Esto lo tengo estudiado con estadísticas del 2007 y 2008, aunque en el Stoxx, pero en el Ibex no creo que sea muy diferente.

Lo que me pregunto es como se puede operar en el futuro del mini-ibex sin tener tiempo real ¿que broker usas? (para desaconsejarlo  ) ¿no te saldría más a cuenta pagar por tener el futuro del Ibex en el Visual Chart antes que 'enterrar' 100 euros en un broker?

edito: Sé que no te saldría más a cuenta pagar 60 euros/mes por el tiempo real en el Ibex que por dejar 100 euros en un broker, pero al menos tendrías gráficos y si te va bien ¿que más dan esos 60 euros? deberías poder recuperarlos rápidamente en la primera operación del mes.


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Sep 2009)

ese dolar que vuelve a atacar parriba


----------



## chameleon (8 Sep 2009)

querrás decir para abajo
eso es bueno para la subida de las bolsas. la corrección vendrá cuando se aprecie el dolar.
estamos a 1 ó 2 semanas de la corrección

pd: que coñazo, estas zeltias acaban con la paciencia de cualquiera


----------



## spheratu (8 Sep 2009)

Si se aprobara el Yondelis para Ovario en europa a cuanto crees que se pondría Zeltia? Yo dudo que pase de 6 euros


----------



## chameleon (8 Sep 2009)

que no! 
el yondelis no se va a aprobar. estamos esperando que llegue al menos a la parte alta del canal, 3,90 para salir. 
que usen su capacidad publicitaria para calentar el valor como hacen siempre...
pero en vez de despegar como están haciendo los demás chicharros, zeltia marea la perdiz. sube un poquillo y enseguida se da la vuelta a tocar soporte

y lo que me mosquea es que MVR MA no para de vender, muchas veces 1/4 del total negociado, y nunca recompra...

bah


----------



## tarrito (8 Sep 2009)

Lo que me pregunto es como se puede operar en el futuro del mini-ibex sin tener tiempo real ¿que broker usas? (para desaconsejarlo ) ¿no te saldría más a cuenta pagar por tener el futuro del Ibex en el Visual Chart antes que 'enterrar' 100 euros en un broker?

edito: Sé que no te saldría más a cuenta pagar 60 euros/mes por el tiempo real en el Ibex que por dejar 100 euros en un broker, pero al menos tendrías gráficos y si te va bien ¿que más dan esos 60 euros? deberías poder recuperarlos rápidamente en la primera operación del mes.

Te respondo Mulder:
Jeje, mira: En esto de la bolsa se puede decir perfectamente y sin tapujos que soy un "perroflauta". No tengo contratado broker ni opero, sólo paper trading. 
¿Que cómo veo la apertura del Ibex y por lo tanto los gaps que deja?.
Respuesta: En la web del economista.com de 08:30 a 09:00 en la sección del Ibex, se puede ver cómo se mueve el índice, prácticamente en tiempo real. Sí! os puede parecer cutre salchichero, pero ahí estoy yo, mi media hora pegado a la pantalla. A la vez que miro a ver si habéis publicado algo en el foro, además de tener un ojo y un oído a lo que se va diciendo en la webtv de intereconomía. 
Lo de escoger un broker, según os leo, muchos operáis con renta4, lo estoy mirando, me decidiré entre ese o interdin. 
Cuando vaya con dinero real, ya os iré contando. Aunque puedo adelantar que serán movimientos de poca monta. 
Gracias por compartir vuestro conocimiento y tener paciencia con la gente que empezamos.


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Sep 2009)

Buenos días

Tengo la sensación de que Fut SP500 está preparando el "asa del tazón".

Si vemos que se dispara...nos servimos un chocolatito.


----------



## chameleon (8 Sep 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Lo de escoger un broker, según os leo, muchos operáis con renta4, lo estoy mirando, me decidiré entre ese o interdin.



interdín no está mal. tienen el ibex y algunos europeos, pero poco más. son baratillos y te atienden enseguida si tienes algún problema.
rt4 es más completo, si quieres meterte en USA


----------



## rafaxl (8 Sep 2009)

Vaya ostion que esta se esta pegando el dolar hamijos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

Felicidades a los Befeseros, seguimos subiendo de lo lindo...

Tened cuidado que vamos a niveles de noviembre del pasado año cuando corregimos muy fuerte.. estaos atentos a las posiciones cortas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

rafaxl dijo:


> Vaya ostion que esta se esta pegando el dolar hamijos...



Pues sí y me acongoja bastante por mis Arias...


----------



## chameleon (8 Sep 2009)

tranquilos, todavía hay que superar máximos. pero a partir de ahí mucho ojo porque va en serio


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Sep 2009)

El ibex pierde pie..
Aunque cayese a 11300 sería alcista pero...estamos en Septiembre.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Sep 2009)

Hola chic@s... 

El dolar no estaba tan bajo desde finales de 2008, hemos tocado el 1,4468... ésta es la gráfica que puse hace más o menos un mes y medio...







Saludos...

PD: Yo sigo pensando en 1120/30 para el S&P y 12500 para el Ibex como final de la ondaB


----------



## pyn (8 Sep 2009)

Parece que a los mercados no le ha gustado mucho el dato de la producción industrial de Alemania.


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Sep 2009)

Buenos días ^__^!

Veremos que tal se da el día, lo del dolar... es preocupante, no se hasta cuanto estaba el techo del canal... pero esperemos que no lo perfore. 

<a href='http://www.subirimagenes.com/emoticonos-lobitomolon-3174034.html'><img src='http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/emoticonos/previo/thump_3174034lobitomolon.gif' alt='subir imagenes' border='0'></a>

Agh! LCASC, acaba de publicar el canal de dolar, siempre a tiempo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

Cgo en todo, tengo 6k en liquidez que debería haber metido en TRG y SLR...


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Buenos días.

Hay oportunidades todos los días... deja liquidez disponible..... SLR, TRG, TUB ... hacen siempre su clásico pull-back... es la forma de hacer dinero de las agencias en esos valores -muertos-


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Hay oportunidades todos los días... deja liquidez disponible..... SLR, TRG, TUB ... hacen siempre su clásico pull-back... es la forma de hacer dinero de las agencias en esos valores -muertos-



GTXI subió un 3% el viernes y ya está disponible en R4, llamó un forero para activarla, igual me conviene intentar pillarlas a 9,50 $ en la apertura si baja algo...

Alguna otra reco Dp?


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Me gustaba HEAT...pero el viernes subió .... la tengo en vigilancia y esperaba ver la evo antes de publicarla en el hilo.


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Nuance Communications Inc. - Google Finance

Esta empresa... está negociando la compra de SPINVOX... mi amiga C.D. es la CEO.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me gustaba HEAT...pero el viernes subió .... la tengo en vigilancia y esperaba ver la evo antes de publicarla en el hilo.



SmartHeat, Inc.

Mirando los gráficos ha estado muy plana en 5$ y 6$ la hueva de tiempo, corrigiendo a 3$ muy fuertemente una vez..

Ahora parece que tiene más movimiento, tampoco subió mucho el viernes, de 7,40 a 7,71, pude que toque los 8,25 esta semana... pero no me gusta mucho ni para largo ni para corto plazo..

Qué chivatazos tienes de esta gente? no sé como irá la producción de bebidas y acero en China pero perspectivas de que sea muy bollante...


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Como he dicho... la tengo en vigilancia.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Como he dicho... la tengo en vigilancia.



La vigilaré yo tmb, a ver si salgo de pobre poco a poco... pero lo antes posible


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Sep 2009)

Ummm... La Ceo es Española jur y de familia de Casta ^^!

Spinvox, las acusaciones de mala gestión se unen al escándalo de las escuchas | Noticias de la bolsa

Mala gestión y ¿usan personas para pasar los mensajes de voz a texto?

Quien sabe... ha recibido una inversión de 100 millones de dolares y está valorada en 500
Lo normal es que suba la acción comprada, no al revés ¿no?.


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Lo que pasa es que el centro de operaciones lo tienen en la INDIA... hacen traducciones cutres y los datos de los sms... no son confidenciales, además están los empleados que se han ido, por no aguantar los caprichos de C.D.... ella piensa que puede hacer lo que quiere.... hehehe ... y los accionistas están un poco cabreados... hay tratos con VODAFONE EJPAÑA....


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

NUANCE... está subiendo desde hace unas semanas, el problema con SV.. es que el trato con VODAFONE España.. está cerrado desde hace tiempo... pero todavía no lo han implantado...


----------



## tonuel (8 Sep 2009)

Sólo pasaba a saludar... :o


Corto en cintra a 6,27€... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2009)

Parece que alguien del foro ha descubierto porque AIG sube tanto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/124831-wall-street-ya-no-especula-con-hipotecas-ahora-lo-hace-con-seguros-de-vida.html


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Sep 2009)

Buenas ARIAd-eros, las tenemos en 2,45$ en el PM...  y con un volumen majo...

Saludos....

PD: Te he adelantado DP!


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Hoy está muy calentito el P-M 

Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## chameleon (8 Sep 2009)

he puesto orden de compra acx a 14,77
a ver si llega


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas ARIAd-eros, las tenemos en 2,45$ en el PM...  y con un volumen majo...
> 
> Saludos....
> 
> PD: Te he adelantado DP!



Cuando sube en el PM o en el AH luego se la suele pegar, pero es una buena oportunidad para acumuar acciones


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Sep 2009)

3 datos interesantes:
-El viernes que viene 18/09 es la cuádruple hora bruja
-El 24-25 se reune el G-20
-En principio la onda3 nunca es la más corta, así que más que en la 5 de C de B, yo creo que estamos en la 3 de 3 de C de B.

Saludos...

PD: El vencimiento del día 18 podría ser el fin de la 3, pequeña bajada y arreón final hasta final de mes para completar la C de B, a partir de ahí, si hemos llegado a objetivos (que esto es solo una aproximación ), vendría una caida que en caso del IBEX sería de unos 9300 puntos más o menos...


----------



## tonuel (8 Sep 2009)

Voy a por más palomitas... ahora vuelvo... 



Saludos


----------



## spheratu (8 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 3 datos interesantes:
> -El viernes que viene 18/09 es la cuádruple hora bruja
> -El 24-25 se reune el G-20
> -En principio la onda3 nunca es la más corta, así que más que en la 5 de C de B, yo creo que estamos en la 3 de 3 de C de B.
> ...



Caída de 9300 puntos o caida a los 9300 puntos??????? :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Sep 2009)

spheratu dijo:


> Caída de 9300 puntos o caida a los 9300 puntos??????? :



-9300 puntos desde que se comience a corregir. 16000-6700=9300

Una caidita parecida al megaostión... y en 5 ondas, como buena onda impulsora...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

Puestas 2 ordenes de compra en MESA y en CITY a ver si entran..


----------



## spheratu (8 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> -9300 puntos desde que se comience a corregir. 16000-6700=9300
> 
> Una caidita parecida al megaostión... y en 5 ondas, como buena onda impulsora...



AAh coño,desde los 16000...me había asustao....


----------



## rafaxl (8 Sep 2009)

Brent +2,3 dolares, que subidon!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

rafaxl dijo:


> Brent +2,3 dolares, que subidon!



Te lo había avisado el Dolar antes..


----------



## rafaxl (8 Sep 2009)

Efestivamente


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Sep 2009)

spheratu dijo:


> AAh coño,desde los 16000...me había asustao....



No creo que lleguemos a los 16000 : mis objetivos andan más o menos sobre los 12500, 61,8% de toda la caida, a partir de ahí bajar 9300, a los 3200 más o menos, aunque podría ser más...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2009)

rafaxl dijo:


> Efestivamente



¿habría algún problema en que hicieras esa imagen de tu firma más pequeña?

Es que tanto mover el ratón por un solo comentario de una línea molesta un poco.

Gracias por tu colaboración.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

Estaremos antentos para ponernos cortos en mini Ibex aunque esto siempre me lo pregunto yo:

¿qué es más rentable, ponerse apalancado con los mini Ibex a corto o a largo o meterse mejor con CFD de los banquitos?

Al fin y al cabo SAN y BBVA casi son ellos solos el IBEX...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿habría algún problema en que hicieras esa imagen de tu firma más pequeña?
> 
> Es que tanto mover el ratón por un solo comentario de una línea molesta un poco.
> 
> Gracias por tu colaboración.



Estoy de acuero, las firmas deberían ser como la tuya y la mía Mulder, molestan mucho que sean tan grandes, y cantan muchísimo en el trabajo, sobre todo al de Tonuel o la de DP...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Te lo había avisado el Dolar antes..



Y el ORO a 1006$ "casi ná"...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Cambiaremos la del TF, por la compra de una ISLA privada.


----------



## chameleon (8 Sep 2009)

en las opciones del foro podeis seleccionar que no se vean la firma ni los avatares
yo lo tengo así para que no cante en el trabajo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cambiaremos la del TF, por la compra de una ISLA privada.



Y no sale más barato alquiler una isla privada para cuando se tenga tiempo de ir, que comprarla dejándola desvalida para que te atraquen los piratas? (no hay peores okupas)


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Estoy de acuero, las firmas deberían ser como la tuya y la mía Mulder, molestan mucho que sean tan grandes, y cantan muchísimo en el trabajo, sobre todo al de Tonuel o la de DP...



¿Y qué haces tú, mirando este foro en horas de trabajo?


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> en las opciones del foro podeis seleccionar que no se vean la firma ni los avatares
> yo lo tengo así para que no cante en el trabajo...



Otro.......


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y qué haces tú, mirando este foro en horas de trabajo?



Salir de Pobre


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Los foros de las BBS de los 80! son lo +....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Salir de Pobre



Porque trabajando para otros, generalmente no lo consigues.

Además pecata, yo no soy funci, por lo que mi horario laboral es infernal, casi de 9 a 9.


----------



## rafaxl (8 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿habría algún problema en que hicieras esa imagen de tu firma más pequeña?
> 
> Es que tanto mover el ratón por un solo comentario de una línea molesta un poco.
> 
> Gracias por tu colaboración.



Esta bien asi? o aun sigue quedando grande?

Siento las molestias que haya podido ocasionar.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Porque trabajando para otros, generalmente no lo consigues.
> 
> Además pecata, yo no soy funci, por lo que mi horario laboral es infernal, casi de 9 a 9.



En nuestra compañía, seguro que es menos infernal.


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Como se que os gusta... cuando hay batacazo....

Osiris Therapeutics, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2009)

rafaxl dijo:


> Esta bien asi? o aun sigue quedando grande?
> 
> Siento las molestias que haya podido ocasionar.



Ahora si que se ve bien y no hace falta tanto mover el ratón, el chiste se sigue viendo igual de bien que antes.

Muchas gracias


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Como se que os gusta... cuando hay batacazo....
> 
> Osiris Therapeutics, Inc. - Google Finance



Hombre, también hay de estas...

Interactive Stock Charts - (FACT) Stock Charting - NASDAQ.com

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> En nuestra compañía, seguro que es menos infernal.



Donde trabajo ahora estoy bien al verdad, pero donde antes...

Una vez preparan una propuesta estuve un jueves desde las 9:00 am hasta las 5:30 am del viernes con amenazas de si no me quedaba y estaba el día siguiente a las 8:00 am para presentarselo al cliente pues estaría en el Q1 de la campana de gauss...(que me bajan el sueldo o hechaban vamos)

Esas cosas los funcis no sabéis que son! jeje.


----------



## rafaxl (8 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora si que se ve bien y no hace falta tanto mover el ratón, el chiste se sigue viendo igual de bien que antes.
> 
> Muchas gracias



De nada, y reitero mis disculpas.

Buen día, a mi me espera un examen dentro de media hora sobre Organizacion de Empresas.


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

No creo que acepten la oferta por 14.xxUSD en FACT.... de hecho la han rechazado....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

rafaxl dijo:


> De nada, y reitero mis disculpas.
> 
> Buen día, a mi me espera un examen dentro de media hora sobre Organizacion de Empresas.



Teoría de las Organizaciones de Mintzberg tal vez?

 Un buen tochaco, que te sea leve...


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hombre, también hay de estas...
> 
> Interactive Stock Charts - (FACT) Stock Charting - NASDAQ.com
> 
> Saludos...



Grrr.... jaja


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Grrr.... jaja



Ups, perdona :o ya decía yo que me sonaba de algo...


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Donde trabajo ahora estoy bien al verdad, pero donde antes...
> 
> Una vez preparan una propuesta estuve un jueves desde las 9:00 am hasta las 5:30 am del viernes con amenazas de si no me quedaba y estaba el día siguiente a las 8:00 am para presentarselo al cliente pues estaría en el Q1 de la campana de gauss...(que me bajan el sueldo o hechaban vamos)
> 
> Esas cosas los funcis no sabéis que son! jeje.



Perdone usted.

Yo he estado 10 años trabajando en la empresa privada. Ese fue precisamente el motivo de preparar unas oposiciones (mientras trabajaba y estudiaba una carrera además). Sufrí situaciones de todo tipo, amenazas de "o haces esto o te echamos", jornadas de trabajo interminables, preparar reuniones o proyectos para que luego viniera un jefe sin idea de nada, y tirase tu trabajo de días por tierra... desde luego que sé de lo que me hablas.

Tuve una vez una jefa hijadeputa total, que me regaló un libro (nos lo regaló a todo el departamento, vaya, no solo a mi), era uno de esos libritos chorras de empresa, que se titulaba "la buena suerte". En él se dice que la buena suerte no nos aparece de la nada, sino que muchas veces hay que buscar a la suerte, hay que poner algo de nuestra parte para tener buena suerte. Y eso fue lo que yo hice. Ahora mucha gente me dice "que suerte, funcionaria, no te van a echar con la crisis". Pero yo sé, que yo hice algo por mi parte para que cambiara mi situación, me esforcé y tuve mi recompensa. Y ahora tengo un trabajo que me gusta, en el que me tratan bien, con buen horario y mucho tiempo libre, con lo que ha mejorado mi calidad de vida.


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2009)

Ojo que antes de la salida de los gringos he visto fuertes entradas de dinero en el Stoxx, si se mantiene así nos vamos a ir más arriba.

edito: Cuidado en el S&P está pasando lo contrario, al menos de momento, soltada.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Perdone usted.
> 
> Yo he estado 10 años trabajando en la empresa privada. Ese fue precisamente el motivo de preparar unas oposiciones (mientras trabajaba y estudiaba una carrera además). Sufrí situaciones de todo tipo, amenazas de "o haces esto o te echamos", jornadas de trabajo interminables, preparar reuniones o proyectos para que luego viniera un jefe sin idea de nada, y tirase tu trabajo de días por tierra... desde luego que sé de lo que me hablas.
> 
> Tuve una vez una jefa hijadeputa total, que me regaló un libro (nos lo regaló a todo el departamento, vaya, no solo a mi), era uno de esos libritos chorras de empresa, que se titulaba "la buena suerte". En él se dice que la buena suerte no nos aparece de la nada, sino que muchas veces hay que buscar a la suerte, hay que poner algo de nuestra parte para tener buena suerte. Y eso fue lo que yo hice. Ahora mucha gente me dice "que suerte, funcionaria, no te van a echar con la crisis". Pero yo sé, que yo hice algo por mi parte para que cambiara mi situación, me esforcé y tuve mi recompensa. Y ahora tengo un trabajo que me gusta, en el que me tratan bien, con buen horario y mucho tiempo libre, con lo que ha mejorado mi calidad de vida.



Yo llevo 8, y me gusta el cuerpo de Inspectores del BdE, con eso te lo contesto todo...

Pero que te obliguen a currar, de 9:00 a 5:30, que son la friolera de 20,5 horas, con 1 hora para comer, y 1 para cenar, que se quedan en 18.5 horas en un día, con amenazas, sin cobrar las extras ni dártelas en dias libres y en una multinacional... y teniendo que estar en el trabajo 2 horas y media después (dormí 1 hora en mi casa) no tiene precio...

No me quedó más remedio que hacerlo porque no tenía superado el periodo de prueba por aquel encontes, después lo intentaron más veces pero más vale un corte de mangas a tiempo que perder la salud.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Sep 2009)

¡Qué bajón!


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ojo que antes de la salida de los gringos he visto fuertes entradas de dinero en el Stoxx, si se mantiene así nos vamos a ir más arriba.
> 
> edito: Cuidado en el S&P está pasando lo contrario, al menos de momento, soltada.



Tranqui,el FutSP va bien.En lugar de tazón con asa ,va encadenando soperas.

Es tiempo de sopas!!

Edit:

Han abierto el DJI con gap para salvar la resistencia 9450 usando el mínimo capital posible.
En principio,eso es muy alcista.
Eficiencia leoncia!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Sep 2009)

*Ariad +7%
*
Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Opssss.... verás los "abueletes" como se van a poner .... ARIAD Xiringo rules! XD


----------



## chameleon (8 Sep 2009)

que tal vertice, alguien las está siguiendo?
he quetado la orden de acx a 14,77. acaba de llegar, pero veo muchas ventas, y el cuidados tratando de sostenerla. no tiene pinta de subir el gallardete, pero también está justo en la parte baja del canal. dudo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

Me alegro de mi auto-Owned!!!

Buena apertura de las Arias!


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Las vertice360º tienen calentones "oportunos" el otro día barrieron muchas posis de venta en segundos.


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Tranqui,el FutSP va bien.En lugar de tazón con asa ,va encadenando soperas.
> 
> Es tiempo de sopas!!
> 
> ...



Pues yo no me fio ni un pelo (he cerrado la operación que llevaba estos días) y me parece que esta tarde vamos a tener festival de cortos. Cuando cierren los europeos ya habremos llegado, probablemente, a los objetivos de la mini-corrección.

Lo vengo anunciando desde esta mañana y no me ha gustado nada cerrar la operación, pero es que no me fio un pelo y los objetivos de corrrección que espero están por debajo de donde tenía el stop-profit.

Ya sabes, más vale pájaro en mano....y recomprar desde más abajo 

edito: los objetivos de corrección que espero son 2776-2749, en caso de que se vaya a por esos dos se detendrá un rato en el primero antes de bajar hasta el segundo.


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Sep 2009)

Abierto largo de Ibex 11356

Pooodeeemooos!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo no me fio ni un pelo (he cerrado la operación que llevaba estos días) y me parece que esta tarde vamos a tener festival de cortos. Cuando cierren los europeos ya habremos llegado, probablemente, a los objetivos de la mini-corrección.
> 
> Lo vengo anunciando desde esta mañana y no me ha gustado nada cerrar la operación, pero es que no me fio un pelo y los objetivos de corrrección que espero están por debajo de donde tenía el stop-profit.
> 
> Ya sabes, más vale pájaro en mano....y recomprar desde más abajo



Es muy probable, de ahí la subida tan fuerte de las Arias...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

Me han entrado las Citi a 4,90, a ver si las puedo largar a 5,10 antes de que se dé la vuelta el cotarro..


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2009)

Pues ya hemos tocado el 2776 en el Stoxx, vaya rapidez, creo que aun nos vamos a ir más abajo.


----------



## until (8 Sep 2009)

Buenas!

Para los que no lo sepan, yo me acabo de enterar, a la pagina de interactivebrokers se puede entrar a traves de edemo/demouser como usuario de pueba para trastear con la plataforma.

Un saludo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Sep 2009)

dolar a 1,45


----------



## pyn (8 Sep 2009)

Caidita de roma.


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Comprar CITI a estos precios es algo arriesgado...


----------



## chameleon (8 Sep 2009)

que barbaridad, SLR a 3,30
el viernes estaban a 2,30 ...

la caida va a ser de órdago


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Cuantas millones de accs tiene el chicharro de SLR?


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> SOLARIA tiene ciclos... puede tener otro tirón alcista.



Chameleon... no hay como tener buenos amigos en las agencias... haz caso a los consejos de DP! :


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

El mismo rumor de hace unos meses... cuando nombraron al nuevo director de IBERIA.... A.V. ... y de nuevo subidón!!!! vaya ChanxuiBEX. XD


----------



## chameleon (8 Sep 2009)

debe rondar los 100 millones
y hoy se han negociado 3

en SLR no entraba ni loco
el viernes ya me llevé un 10% de beneficio, cuando llego ahí cierro y me voy de fiesta
si hubiera habido lateral el lunes o incluso bajadita quizás si hubiera entrado, pero subiendo otro 10% ya si que no entro ni jardo vino
y entrar hoy es suicida...

pero tranquilo, siempre estoy atento a las buenas recomendaciones del foro


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

Pues a ver si calientan las vertices 360...


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

(Añade detalles, comentarios del presidente y cotización) 

MADRID No hay novedades en las negociaciones de fusión entre Iberia Líneas Aéreas de España SA (IBLA.MC) y British Airways PLC (BAY.LN), dijo el martes el presidente de Iberia, Antonio Vázquez. 


En declaraciones al margen de un encuentro de patrocinadores de la candidatura olímpica de Madrid 2016, Vázquez dijo que las negociaciones entre ambas aerolíneas continúan. 

"No hay nada nuevo. La noticia sería que no estuviéramos hablando", afirmó. 
Preguntado por la reestructuración llevada a cabo por la aerolínea para recortar el número de cargos directivos y ahorrar costes, Vázquez se limitó a decir que responde a la necesidad de Iberia de rearmarse de cara al futuro para agilizar la compañía. Pero no precisó el número de cargos que tiene previsto suprimir la nueva cúpula. 

Iberia y British Airways comenzaron a negociar su fusión el año pasado, pero el déficit del plan de pensiones de BA y las diferencias de valoraciones de las dos compañías han sido unos grandes obstáculos a la hora de alcanzar un acuerdo. 

Las esperanzas de la fusión se reavivaron en julio, cuando Iberia nombró a Vázquez como presidente. 

Según informó el martes el periódico ABC, ambas aerolíneas tendrían previsto reunirse esta semana y en otra nueva ocasión antes de final de mes para cerrar un preacuerdo de fusión antes de que finalice septiembre. 
Vázquez no quiso hacer ningún comentario al respecto. 

A las 1422 GMT las acciones de Iberia suben un 5,3% a EUR1,8 en un mercado bajista.


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Sep 2009)

Bueno chicos,mi peque y yo nos vamos a entrenar.

La posición se queda abierta hasta mañana.Os dejo con los índices en zona alta.
No toqueis nada ¿ein?.

Chao


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Mañana no harán público los resultados de la P.III de ARIA.... lo dejarán para el congreso de finales de mes en EUROPA.

Tenemos muchos días para incrementar el precio de la acc.


----------



## chameleon (8 Sep 2009)

estoy mirando gráficas de chicharros que aún no hayan saltado
espero máximos anuales esta semana, y los chicharrillos no se lo van a perder


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Tienes SOS - CODERE - VERTICE360º TUBACEX SERVICE POINT AZK


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2009)

Pues yo creo que esto tiene que caer aun más de lo que lo ha hecho hoy, al menos si no meten más leña.

El S&P está igualando los niveles de antes de apertura pero el nivel del dinero marca la mitad de donde estaba antes de abrir, que sospechoso, en el Stoxx no se ve lo mismo, pero la partura ha dejado claro que quien mandan ahora son los señores gringos.


----------



## chameleon (8 Sep 2009)

técnicamente la veo igual que acerinox
pero tiene más posibilidades de moverse
y ha entrado dinero cuando se acercaba a 3,30

pongo orden de compra a 3,34
a ver que pasa


----------



## tonuel (8 Sep 2009)

:


¿Llego a tiempo para el megahostión...? :


Ah, no... que no me acordaba que ya estoy dentro... y corto... para variar... 


Saludos


----------



## chameleon (8 Sep 2009)

la bolsa nunca baja 

ya se desinfla slr, menos mal...


----------



## tonuel (8 Sep 2009)

El botas se ha enterado que me he puesto corto en cintra... que cabrón... :


Saludos :o


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Ligand Pharmaceuticals Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El botas se ha enterado que me he puesto corto en cintra... que cabrón... :



El botas es ese ente que todo lo ve, todo lo sabe y todo lo...siente 

No debiste haber pulsado el botón rojo, aun no es el momento.

Ultimamente las tardes son arrancada de caballo y parada de burro, vaya forma de aburrir.

edito: y las Arias a 2.47, vaya subidón se están metiendo hoy.


----------



## tonuel (8 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El botas es ese ente que todo lo ve, todo lo sabe y todo lo...siente
> 
> No debiste haber pulsado el botón rojo, aun no es el momento.



Si... pero ya sabes... 

Si el catacrack me pilla en el water ya tengo la banderilla puesta... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Acaban de recoger el paquete para los MMs de ARIAs.... un cierre de 2.50USD ... es lo acordado. XD


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Las v360º en 0,38€ vaya papelón que han colocado hoy.


----------



## chameleon (8 Sep 2009)

lo malo de operar en el americano es que trabajas de 8 a 22 

voy de chicharros hasta el gorro!!
mi previsión: máximos anuales en las próximas sesiones. y luego corrección (LA corrección)

me voy a tomar cervezas, suerte a todos


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Mi objetivo es el retirement* ... a la par de mis socios los jubiletas americanos.... el iBEX hace muchos meses que me dejo de interesar.

*Retirement is the point where a person stops employment completely*.


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2009)

Ha tenido que cerrar el contado europeo para que las cosas volvieran a su realidad, al fin bajamos un poco más, parece que el objetivo de bajada será el 2768 finalmente, no creo que lleguen más abajio.


----------



## chameleon (8 Sep 2009)

pero mucho ojo
hemos vivido un reboote del 50% sin apenas paradas

no siempre va a ser así... a ver si cuando venga el lobo de verdad te pilla con el pie cambiado las cantidades que manejas no son una broma


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Si.... pero el estado me va a limar un 20/22% de los beneficios... prefiero el riesgo, con las plusv realizadas.

Hace unos minutos he superado los 600k€ en mis ARIAs..... hay que dejar correr los beneficios.


----------



## chameleon (8 Sep 2009)

lo que no entiendo es porqué estás esperando aquí
monta una sociedad en suiza o USA. abre cuentas y opera desde allí
no tienes que esperar a ser ultra rico para irte con tu familia

en suiza hay multitud de firmas de trading. allí se dedican a bancos a saco


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Para ser honesto, me gusta donde vivo, no tengo problemas en cumplir mis obligaciones fiscales, lo llevo haciendo bastantes años.

La nueva jugada del partido de meterle mano a los peq inversores / ahorradores, no va a solucionar el problema, por ahora, no me voy a complicar la vida..... tampoco soy la INFANTA, el marido consejero, etc... que a la primera se van a W.DC


----------



## tonuel (8 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> lo que no entiendo es porqué estás esperando aquí
> monta una sociedad en suiza o USA. abre cuentas y opera desde allí
> no tienes que esperar a ser ultra rico para irte con tu familia
> 
> en suiza hay multitud de firmas de trading. allí se dedican a bancos a saco




DP es un patriota... por aquí veo mucho acojonado sacando el dinero del país a las primeras de cambio... :


Saludos


----------



## pyn (8 Sep 2009)

Por curiosidad donpepito ¿qué edad tienes? a pesar de hablar de "retirement", no se porqué me da que tú no estás en edad de jubilación xDDD.


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Jovenzuelo.... around 30 years old.


----------



## Burney (8 Sep 2009)

Qué tal gente.

Para los que tradeais por USA, fijaos en las AMD. Si superan la resistencia que tienen en la zona del 4,90 (dudo mucho que las superen hoy, pero quién sabe...) darían señal de compra.

Las ARIAs cojonudas, gracias DP. A sus pies.



donpepito dijo:


> Acaban de recoger el paquete para los MMs de ARIAs.... un cierre de 2.50USD ... es lo acordado. XD



::

lo primero no lo pillo

lo segundo suena muy bien...


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Nada,yo te explico... Antonio les envía unas cuantas cajas de productos patrios... el vive en Los Angeles y me hace el favor. XD


----------



## pyn (8 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Jovenzuelo.... menos de 30 years old.



Espero que sea un farol, porque si es cierto, pasas de la lista de ídolos,a la lista de odiados, directamente al nº1.

Yo tengo 29 y espero "jubilarme" antes de los 45.


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Tu puedes colocar la edad que mejor estimes.... modo autoconfig. XD


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

PEPON26 es el abuelo, eso tenlo por seguro!


----------



## Burney (8 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Nada,yo te explico... Antonio les envía unas cuantas cajas de productos patrios... el vive en Los Angeles y me hace el favor. XD



jajajajaja eres grande


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

De momento me conformo con el suelo de los 2.39USD ... ya han cargado las manos fuertes....


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Oncothyreon Inc. - Google Finance

ONTY sigue mi precio objetivo de 10.00USD en dos meses, los 4.82USD han sido suficientes.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

Cuanta pasta necesitas para retirarte?

Yo con 3 millones de € me dá de sobra...


----------



## tonuel (8 Sep 2009)

Por cierto...


Estoy haciendo un report sobre los mejores valores de la bolsa alemana para meterse después del catacrack... se aceptan sugerencias... gracias... 



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

Pues Tonuel puedes meter en la lista VW SAP EADS SIEMENS


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

EL DIA 25 DE AGOSTO, 2009



donpepito dijo:


> CombinatoRx, Incorporated - Google Finance



Enhorabuena quien la lleve en cartera:

CombinatoRx, Incorporated - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Todo llega ... solo hay que tener paciencia...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

Está claro que soy pobre como las ratas, a ver si evoluciono con los consejos de DP!!

Tonuel, pon la lista de tu selección si no te importa...

Saludos...


----------



## Burney (8 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> De momento me conformo con el suelo de los 2.39USD ... ya han cargado las manos fuertes....



caray, qué bien suena eso... me dan hasta ganar de pillar más antes de que se acaben...


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Aria >>>>>>>>>>>>> 2.55usd <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

Burney, mejor espérate que cuando vaya por 10,00 USD yo te vendo 6400 XD


----------



## Burney (8 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Aria >>>>>>>>>>>>> 2.55usd <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<



sobre lo de las cajas de productos patrios para lo del cierre en 2,50... ¿no puedes llamarles para decirles que no eran para ellos? 



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Burney, mejor espérate que cuando vaya por 10,00 USD yo te vendo 6400 XD





A ver lo que dura este calentón de ahora... en principio ahora estaría en la directriz superior del canal alcista


----------



## tonuel (8 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Está claro que soy pobre como las ratas, a ver si evoluciono con los consejos de DP!!
> 
> Tonuel, pon la lista de tu selección si no te importa...
> 
> Saludos...




Cuando acabe la postearé... te avanzo que volkswagen 100% descartada... xD... :



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> sobre lo de las cajas de productos patrios para lo del cierre en 2,50... ¿no puedes llamarles para decirles que no eran para ellos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Resistencia en 2,80, a ver que pasa cuando lleguemos allí... si la perfora despega, si no, bajón que te crió y confiar en el suelo que dice DP...


----------



## Burney (8 Sep 2009)

no me habeis dicho nada de las AMD...

nadie le va a echar un vistazo y decir qué le parecen... :

si supera la resistencia (cuando llegue a casa será lo primero que mire) estoy pensando seriamente en entrar largo en ellas


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

OMNI... desde que hable de ella hace unos meses.. ha subido +50% como poco, me gustan los sensores que fabrican, cameras, etc.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

Las AMD las veo Bien para tenerlas 1 mes, pero mejor compralas ahora que a 4,90 no?


----------



## Burney (8 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Las AMD las veo Bien para tenerlas 1 mes, pero mejor compralas ahora que a 4,90 no?



mejor esperarlas a que confirme la señal de compra superando resistencia, o si no en el 4,60 más o menos que era la anterior resistencia

si no recuerdo mal, la proyección por impulsos eran los 6,50 pavos, no estaría nada mal...


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Opexa Therapeutics Inc. - Google Finance


Como me gustan .....


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Otra de las que recomiendo.... ya hemos hablado de ella en agosto, cuando estaba en 2.10USD

pSivida Corp. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Hythiam Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Wataru_ una vez explicaste como poner stops en R4 a bolsa internacional, pero sigo los pasos que dijiste y cuando llego a lo de orden limitada no me sale por ningún lado... qué hago mal? :
> 
> Saludos...



Holap... lo acabo de comprobar por si acaso habían cambiado algo y no... es exactamente igual...

Donde te pone "Valores en Cartera" ahí seleccionas el que quieras y en el "tipo de orden" que te sale por defecto "Limitada" Ahí lo clikeas y a mi me sale Stop a la baja y Stop Lim a la baja.

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Holap... lo acabo de comprobar por si acaso habían cambiado algo y no... es exactamente igual...
> 
> Donde te pone "Valores en Cartera" ahí seleccionas el que quieras y en el "tipo de orden" que te sale por defecto "Limitada" Ahí lo clikeas y a mi me sale Stop a la baja y Stop Lim a la baja.
> 
> Un saludo



Acabo de borrar el post porque ya lo he solucionado... Gracias de todos modos! 

Saludos...

A lo mejor es mucho arriesgar pero me gustaría vender las ARIAS y recomprarlas más abajo...


----------



## tonuel (8 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A lo mejor es mucho arriesgar pero me gustaría vender las ARIAS y recomprarlas más abajo...





*ESPECULADOR...* 


Saludos


----------



## Kujire (8 Sep 2009)

*Breaking NEWS..... AMD*

Por si les interesa....

AMD.- Me temo que no tiene mucho recorrido al alza en este momento, aunque en el corto plazo podría alcanzar los 5$( y tendría su cielo absoluto en 6$) ....la considero una buena compra alrededor de 4-3.5. Tradicionalmente estos meses son un poco flojos para estas empresas ...


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

jurrrrr... OPXA desde hace unos minutos que comentamos... iba por +210% y ahora va por +323% de subida.... algunos podrían haber hecho unos miles de EUR en minutos.


----------



## Africano (8 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> jurrrrr... OPXA desde hace unos minutos que comentamos... iba por +210% y ahora va por +323% de subida.... algunos podrían haber hecho unos miles de EUR en minutos.



Gracias por la info.
He comprado unas pocas a 5,255 a ver en que para la cosa...


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Kujire... desde que abandoné el barco de GE -DRYSHIP- está estancada la cot... aunque veo que deberían llevarla a los 7.50USD este mes.


----------



## Kujire (8 Sep 2009)

Temporada de huracanes hamijo

siendo muuuuy optimistas DRYS prodría llegar a 7 ... y parada, está desarrollando un periodo bajista, tal cual la veo aún no tiene fonda a la vista:


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Sep 2009)

El baltic dry a bajado mucho... aunque, tal y como está esto, poco importa...

Estoy vigilando OPK, por si cae por los 2.20 u así entrar ¿Qué os parece?

Mirar al CEO y sus compras...

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

A simple vista tiene una cantidad desproporcionada de acciones en el mercado... ten cuidado .... te vayas a meter en otra PPHM.

Compra alguna y haz la promesa de mantener al menos 1 mes.... así verás resultados!


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Según mi guion... en ARIA tendríamos que tocar los 3.00USD como muy lejano para la pròx semana.


----------



## Burney (8 Sep 2009)

decidido, no entraré en la rotura de los 4,90 de las AMD

prefiero intentar esperarlas en los 4,6x



Kujire dijo:


> Por si les interesa....
> 
> AMD.- Me temo que no tiene mucho recorrido al alza en este momento, aunque en el corto plazo podría alcanzar los 5$( y tendría su cielo absoluto en 6$) ....la considero una buena compra alrededor de 4-3.5. Tradicionalmente estos meses son un poco flojos para estas empresas ...




Gracias Kujire




donpepito dijo:


> Según mi guion... en ARIA tendríamos que tocar los 3.00USD como muy lejano para la pròx semana.



no estaría mal si al final sucediera...

por cierto, esto de que no hayan tirado al precio abajo podría ser una señal que confirmaría que los peces gordos podrían haber terminado de acumular como has dicho...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Según mi guion... en ARIA tendríamos que tocar los 3.00USD como muy lejano para la pròx semana.



Cuando acabarás tu plan de 400k...?


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

El plan B... era si nos vamos al infierno.. para promediar... no voy a vender... las dejo plantadas.... ARIA tiene muchos PIPELINES en su despensa... RIDA es una parte.... tengo liquidez, en el caso de que haya la necesidad de comprar.

Soy propietario del +0.3% de la empresa y la llevo en mi cartera!


----------



## tonuel (8 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Soy propietario...



Lo que me faltaba por leer... DP se nos vuelve *PROPIETARIO*...


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> no estaría mal si al final sucediera...
> 
> por cierto, esto de que no hayan tirado al precio abajo podría ser una señal que confirmaría que los peces gordos podrían haber terminado de acumular como has dicho...



En las BIOTECH... hay estar en el momento apropiado... y esto es lo complicado de averiguar... en mi opinión.. compensa estar dentro del valor... aunque veamos bajar la cot... las subidas son inmensamente desproporcionadas! :


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo que me faltaba por leer... DP se nos vuelve *PROPIETARIO*...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Raro... pero raro.... 

Si, es cierto.. yo soy de ideas liberales... algo extraño en mi posición.


----------



## tonuel (8 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Raro... pero raro....
> 
> Si, es cierto.. yo soy de ideas liberales... algo extraño en mi posición.



Mientras no sea propietario de más de 20 pisitos no le excomulgarán del foro... no se preocupe... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Solo unos cuantos locales comerciales arrendados al BANCO SANTANDER / BBVA / POPULAR... con eso ya me salvo del infierNo! XD


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Mulder... se me olvidó preguntar..... mañana tenemos una fecha algo caprichosa: 09-09-09 alguna proclamación -revelación- en particular????


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

Por cierto burney.... deberías haberte metido en AMD antes!

Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Kujire (8 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Estoy vigilando OPK, por si cae por los 2.20 u así entrar ¿Qué os parece?



Va a caer, eso casi que seguro, ... pero hay muchas probabilidades de que rompa el canal que sigues .... porque todo "canalillo" llega a su fin:o


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Sep 2009)

Kujire, te metiste tú en ARIA? 

Saludos...

Por cierto, hoy se ha dejado un gap en 2.35$ ha hecho mínimo en 2.38$...


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Hemos roto los 2.60UD en la cot de los pensionistas!!!!!


----------



## Burney (8 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Por cierto burney.... deberías haberte metido en AMD antes!
> 
> Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. - Google Finance



quizás sí... pero la verdad es que cuando he visto que el canal intradiario (grafico de la izquierda) tenia la directriz superior en la zona de los 5 y poco...









donpepito dijo:


> Hemos roto los 2.60UD en la cot de los pensionistas!!!!!




¿Como era aquello?

GO ARIA GO!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Va a caer, eso casi que seguro, ... pero hay muchas probabilidades de que rompa el canal que sigues .... porque todo "canalillo" llega a su fin:o



^__^ Gracias, seguiremos vigilándola entonces... Es que ahora mismo ando muy inseguro, y no acabo por decidirme por entrar en ninguna.

Seguiremos vigilando pacientemente  y la cosa es que no veo a la vista una gran caída...

Un saludo

Edito: Burney, AMD... xD es que para mi es la perdedora de la batalla... y prefiero ir con los ganadores


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Me conformo en cerrar en 2.55USD -ARIA-


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Sep 2009)

¿como veis esta?

Endo Pharmaceuticals - Google Finance


----------



## Burney (8 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Edito: Burney, AMD... xD es que para mi es la perdedora de la batalla... y prefiero ir con los ganadores



yo prefiero ir con los que más suban en bolsa... 

a ver hoy:

INTC : +0,46%
AMD : +11%


Por cierto, aprovecho para poner este enlace para ver TR con posis:

http://www.level2stockquotes.com/level-ii-quotes.html


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mulder... se me olvidó preguntar..... mañana tenemos una fecha algo caprichosa: 09-09-09 alguna proclamación -revelación- en particular????



Pues parece que habrán cambios drásticos en la vida de muchas personas. Mañana va a ser, precisamente, mi primer dia entero sin fumar desde hace muchísimo tiempo (eso si aguanto, pero estoy dispuesto)

Si hablamos de movimientos drásticos es posible que mañana nos libremos por fin de los movimientos laterales, yo tengo previsto llegar al 2876 del Stoxx (ahora en 2786), aunque tengo mis razonables dudas porque lo veo lejos, pero creo que vamos a tener movimientos bastante fuertes esta semana en las bolsas.

Lo que está haciendo Aria hoy podría ser un anticipo de que viene volatilidad, ¿alguien mira la volatilidad sin basarse en el VIX?

Por otra parte la repetición de la misma cifra en el calendario es irrelevante


----------



## Kujire (8 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Kujire, te metiste tú en ARIA?
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Por cierto, hoy se ha dejado un gap en 2.35$ ha hecho mínimo en 2.38$...



...tengo unas pocas. Espero comprar+ dentro de poco


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Ya.... ya... eso me gusta... eso de fumar... no va conmigo, suerte en tu promesa!


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Curioso el caso de HEB... mira que alargan el culebron... desde hace unas semanas no se despega de los 2.1XUSD.... ya mismo hacen otro ofrecimiento de accs... al estilo de los mafio... de CTIC... que van unos cuantos cientos de millones.. XD


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Kujire........... ya he convencido a otro fondo de inversión para que compre unos cuantos milloncejos de ARIAs... es lo bueno de tener amiguetes de estudios en el sector.

XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues parece que habrán cambios drásticos en la vida de muchas personas. Mañana va a ser, precisamente, mi primer dia entero sin fumar desde hace muchísimo tiempo (eso si aguanto, pero estoy dispuesto)
> 
> Si hablamos de movimientos drásticos es posible que mañana nos libremos por fin de los movimientos laterales, yo tengo previsto llegar al 2876 del Stoxx (ahora en 2786), aunque tengo mis razonables dudas porque lo veo lejos, pero creo que vamos a tener movimientos bastante fuertes esta semana en las bolsas.
> 
> ...



Podríamos mirar qué pasó el 06-06-06 y darle la vuelta XD

Esa es mi previsión para mañana!


----------



## tonuel (8 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si hablamos de movimientos drásticos es posible que mañana nos libremos por fin de los movimientos laterales, yo tengo previsto llegar al 2876 del Stoxx (ahora en 2786), aunque tengo mis razonables dudas porque lo veo lejos, pero creo que vamos a tener movimientos bastante fuertes esta semana en las bolsas.



Joder Mulder... ¿y qué hay de la corrección...? :


Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

Tonuel... hasta que no aclaren que porcentaje de canje... en cintra... solo van a subirla.


----------



## Burney (8 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Joder Mulder... ¿y qué hay de la corrección...? :
> 
> 
> Saludos :




cuando llegue la corrección vas a tener hasta orgasmos...


----------



## Kujire (8 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire........... ya he convencido a otro fondo de inversión para que compre unos cuantos milloncejos de ARIAs... es lo bueno de tener amiguetes de estudios en el sector.
> 
> XD



ARIA está en un momento muy interesante, a priori puede hacer lo que sea, corregir levemente o salir disparada.... la solución a este dilema en los próximos días. En los alrededores de 2.55 tiene una pequeña piedra ... a ver si es capaz de pasarla


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Sep 2009)

Mulder, yo te hacía no-fumador... das la imagen de sanote... 

Mucha suerte! pero no lo pagues con nadie... y menos con los foreros de este hilo! Te necesitamos 100% concentrado...


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Joder Mulder... ¿y qué hay de la corrección...? :



No se que hará Cintra mañana pero sabiendo que harán las bolsas yo de ti las soltaría rapidito. Tal vez tengas una buena oportunidad a la apertura.


----------



## until (8 Sep 2009)

Mulder te aseguro que es lo mejor que se puede hacer....yo llevo 4 años sin mi paquete y medio de mallboro..recuperaras olor, sabor y pulmones a partir de las tres semanas..si no puedes por voluntad te recomiendo el libro "dejar de fumar si sabes como", con el coco que tienes no te debería costar mucho.

salud!


----------



## Burney (8 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire........... ya he convencido a otro fondo de inversión para que compre unos cuantos milloncejos de ARIAs... es lo bueno de tener amiguetes de estudios en el sector.
> 
> XD



como las ARIAs peten no vas a encontrar mundo donde esconderte... 


----------------------------------------

Joder con AMD: 5,23. Cagonmismuelas. Ahora a esperar a ver si hacen pullback al 4,90...


----------



## tonuel (8 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No se que hará Cintra mañana pero sabiendo que harán las bolsas yo de ti las soltaría rapidito. Tal vez tengas una buena oportunidad a la apertura.



Cintra mañana cae... lo que haga el mercado me la trae floja... :










Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder, yo te hacía no-fumador... das la imagen de sanote...
> 
> Mucha suerte! pero no lo pagues con nadie... y menos con los foreros de este hilo! Te necesitamos 100% concentrado...



Nah, yo soy sanote de mente, otra cosa es de cuerpo 

Por otra parte se supone que he de estar feliz por dejar esta esclavitud de vicio que no me aporta nada, y lo estoy, aunque cuesta un poco mantenerlo a raya, pero esta vez estoy muy decidido a dejarlo de una vez por todas, además va por las bravas: ningún tipo de sustituto, de 20 cigarrillos diarios a 0, sin hipnosis, sin nada de nada, solo el convencimiento de que no sirve para nada y que el mono del tabaco es indoloro, que todo está en la cabeza.

Lo cuento con algo de detalle por si alguien más está con el mismo problema y se anima.


----------



## tonuel (8 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo cuento con algo de detalle por si alguien más está con el mismo problema y se anima.




tag: *fumar es de pobres...*


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> tag: *fumar es de pobres...*



anti-tag: *fumar era de Mulders*


----------



## Stuyvesant (8 Sep 2009)

El mono de tabaco no es ilusión. Produce adicción , bastante fuerte. Y no es tanto la intensidad de los síntomas de la abstinencia, fuerte los primeros días, como lo prolongado de ella. Es droga dura.

Usa parches y vete deshaciendo del habito durante no menos de 6 meses a un año. También puedes usar Naltrexona durante algún tiempo, o algún antidepresivo con receta y examen del especialista. Con cuidado que estos métodos solo si no puedes quitarte con los parches. Evita los chicles.

De todas formas mientras sigas con la bolsa... más vale que utilices un sustitutivo.


----------



## Efren (8 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Por otra parte se supone que he de estar feliz por dejar esta esclavitud de vicio que no me aporta nada, y lo estoy, aunque cuesta un poco mantenerlo a raya, pero esta vez estoy muy decidido a dejarlo de una vez por todas



Haces bien

Sólo por no tener los pulmones así ya vale la pena dejarlo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Sep 2009)

Mulder, si te sirve el método, paténtalo y lo probamos con tonuel, a ver si deja en paz el botón rojo...  Esas adicciones, os van a costar la salud!

Saludos...


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2009)

Ostias, que bien han ido las ARIA.

Mañana hacen presentación de compañíaa inversores. Esperemos que le peguen otro arreón al alza.


----------



## tonuel (8 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder, si te sirve el método, paténtalo y lo probamos con tonuel, a ver si deja en paz el botón rojo...  Esas adicciones, os van a costar la salud!
> 
> Saludos...




Lo mio creo que no tiene arreglo hamijo... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder, si te sirve el método, paténtalo y lo probamos con tonuel, a ver si deja en paz el botón rojo...  Esas adicciones, os van a costar la salud!
> 
> Saludos...



Yo creo que lo de Tonuel y el botón rojo es un caso perdido, no hay solución posible.

Me ha dado por mirar que ocurrió el día 06-06-06 y no veo nada especial, estábamos en tendencia bajista en ese momento y ese día fue uno más, la tendencia siguió bajista durante varios días más. Nada especial.


----------



## until (8 Sep 2009)

Mulder referencias historicas del aniversario de viernes?


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> El mono de tabaco no es ilusión. Produce adicción , bastante fuerte. Y no es tanto la intensidad de los síntomas de la abstinencia, fuerte los primeros días, como lo prolongado de ella. Es droga dura.



Es cierto que el tabaco es la droga más adictiva que hay, pero también la que se elimina más rápida e indoloramente del cuerpo, cada calada a un cigarrillo es una dosis, imagina si fumas 1 o 2 paquetes al día cuantas dosis son.

Ninguna otra droga necesita tanta dosis para poder mantenerse como adicción, por eso es fácil dejarla a pesar de que la adicción cale rápido, el problema está al final en la mente, por lo tanto el único modo adecuado de dejar esa droga es radicalmente sabiendo que no te va a doler y quitándose el mito mental que conlleva la dificultad de dejarlo (no es tan dificil)




Stuyvesant dijo:


> Usa parches y vete deshaciendo del habito durante no menos de 6 meses a un año. También puedes usar Naltrexona durante algún tiempo, o algún antidepresivo con receta y examen del especialista. Con cuidado que estos métodos solo si no puedes quitarte con los parches. Evita los chicles.



Para usar todo eso mejor sigo fumando y así me ahorro el aprender formas creativas de drogarme 

Al cabo de 3 semanas ya ha pasado toda adicción física, que como digo arriba es poca, la adicción mental es mucho más fuerte. Cualquiera que fume puede estar en la cama 10 horas seguidas 'aguantando' el mono, pero se muere si ha de pasar 10 horas seguidas despierto sin fumar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que lo de Tonuel y el botón rojo es un caso perdido, no hay solución posible.
> 
> Me ha dado por mirar que ocurrió el día 06-06-06 y no veo nada especial, estábamos en tendencia bajista en ese momento y ese día fue uno más, la tendencia siguió bajista durante varios días más. Nada especial.



Claro, lo que yo dije! XD


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2009)

Efren dijo:


> Haces bien
> 
> Sólo por no tener los pulmones así ya vale la pena dejarlo



Tengo un primo que es cardiólogo y es bueno, de vez en cuando da conferencias en USA, aparte de eso le toca operar cada dos por tres a pacientes del corazón, su suegro (mi tio) ya ha tenido un ataque al corazón por fumar y se lo dejó. Mi primo fuma como un carretero.

El no se lo deja ni así le maten siendo cardiólogo y todo, dice que cuando va a USA se muere porque no puede fumar en casi ningún sitio


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Sep 2009)

Al final no he tenido mal cierre, vendí las Citi a 4,86, pero tenía compradas pocas, por si bajaba (menos mal) y he pillado GTXI y LGND... así que estoy 100% farmacéutico...

Me podéis llamar Doctor Bacterio XD!


----------



## donpepito (8 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Al final no he tenido mal cierre, vendí las Citi a 4,86, pero tenía compradas pocas, por si bajaba (menos mal) y he pillado GTXI y LGND... así que estoy 100% farmacéutico...
> 
> Me podéis llamar Doctor Bacterio XD!



Recuerda, la primera regla... no comprar todos los días... CITI es muy peligrosa... en los niveles de tu compra, muchos cortos.... hambrientos.

Marcar objetivos y dejar las plusv correr..... no estes comprando y vendiendo cada día... las comisiones "existen"

Suerte en tus inversiones! :


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Recuerda, la primera regla... no comprar todos los días... CITI es muy peligrosa... en los niveles de tu compra, muchos cortos.... hambrientos.
> 
> Marcar objetivos y dejar las plusv correr..... no estes comprando y vendiendo cada día... las comisiones "existen"
> 
> Suerte en tus inversiones! :



A Citi le hace falta una corrección, la última subida se ha hecho sin dinero que la apoye, debería estar mucho más abajo de lo que está ahora.


----------



## tonuel (8 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... hasta que no aclaren que porcentaje de canje... en cintra... solo van a subirla.





Burney dijo:


> cuando llegue la corrección vas a tener hasta orgasmos...




Pondré un stop ajustado por si las moscas... digamos... en los 7 euros... 

me lo pensaré viendo el cierre del nikkei...


Pero van a caer... si no caen hoy caerán mañana... :



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Sep 2009)

Mañana a lo mejor entro largo en REPSOL, alguien más se anima...? 

Saludos...

PD: Hemos apoyado en la tendencia alcista de todo el rebote, y tenemos a tiro el 38,2%fibo


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

Tonuel, cuando estes por Boadilla del Monte, me llamas y quedamos.... ya he puesto el suelo.

No me convence los chorros del Spa... voy a cambiarlos...


----------



## Carolus Rex (9 Sep 2009)

La putada es que te lo estén restregando por las narices todo el verano y al final

que se te quede la sensación de haber sido un primo.

Edito: Con MESA y SPPI llevo un ostión del bueno, con ARIA, ANDS y ONTY de momento de puta madre...

Mas cosas: Según mi abogado voy a devolver los 30.000USD que me tocaron en la lotería, ellos me restituyen (desbloquean) la cartera a precio actual mas las AIG que me corresponderían a precio actual.
Pierdo algo de pasta pero gano en tranquilidad, ya que la cartera, después de este minirrally de Agosto ha generado plusvalías que, de momento, no puedo hacer efectivas.....y la verdad, es que son constantes, casi todos los días llamadita del "asesor personal", yo dando largas, ellos que como lo arreglamos..... al final lo comenté con el abogado y ella se encargó del tema directamente. Hoy me ha dicho lo que ha acordado con el brocker y mañana pasaré por su despacho para solucionar de una puñetera vez el tema

Un saludo y gracias a todos.


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel, cuando estes por Boadilla del Monte, me llamas y quedamos.... ya he puesto el suelo.



Perfecto... queria pasarme a conocer Alcorcón un dia de éstos... 




donpepito dijo:


> No me convence los chorros del Spa... voy a cambiarlos...




Si..., será lo mejor... :



Saludos


----------



## carvil (9 Sep 2009)

Buenas noches 

Cierre sin sustancia, no hay muchos cambios. Oro sube, VIX sube, mercados suben, volumen baja 


P.D. LCASC espero que hayas regresado con buena onda 


Salu2


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Sep 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> La putada es que te lo estén restregando por las narices todo el verano y al final
> 
> que se te quede la sensación de haber sido un primo.



¿Eso a que viene? o ¿quién ha restregado algo? Lo digo por saber quien es el primo, ¿no?


----------



## Carolus Rex (9 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Eso a que viene? o ¿quién ha restregado algo? Lo digo por saber quien es el primo, ¿no?



El primo soy yo, que las he estado siguiendo todo el verano y he estado apunto de entrar varias veces, pero ninguna de ellas he llegado a convencerme.

Hoy cuando he visto lo que han hecho las jodías se me ha puesto una cara de gilipollas................


----------



## Carolus Rex (9 Sep 2009)

Mas cosas: Según mi abogado voy a devolver los 30.000USD que me tocaron en la lotería, ellos me restituyen (desbloquean) la cartera a precio actual mas las AIG que me corresponderían a precio actual.
Pierdo algo de pasta pero gano en tranquilidad, ya que la cartera, después de este minirrally de Agosto ha generado plusvalías que, de momento, no puedo hacer efectivas.....y la verdad, es que son constantes, casi todos los días llamadita del "asesor personal", yo dando largas, ellos que como lo arreglamos..... al final lo comenté con el abogado y ella se encargó del tema directamente. Hoy me ha dicho lo que ha acordado con el brocker y mañana pasaré por su despacho para solucionar de una puñetera vez el tema

Un saludo y gracias a todos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Mas cosas: Según mi abogado voy a devolver los 30.000USD que me tocaron en la lotería, ellos me restituyen (desbloquean) la cartera a precio actual mas las AIG que me corresponderían a precio actual.
> Pierdo algo de pasta pero gano en tranquilidad, ya que la cartera, después de este minirrally de Agosto ha generado plusvalías que, de momento, no puedo hacer efectivas.....y la verdad, es que son constantes, casi todos los días llamadita del "asesor personal", yo dando largas, ellos que como lo arreglamos..... al final lo comenté con el abogado y ella se encargó del tema directamente. Hoy me ha dicho lo que ha acordado con el brocker y mañana pasaré por su despacho para solucionar de una puñetera vez el tema
> 
> Un saludo y gracias a todos.



Amí Watarú me recomendó entrar en FACT a 10,05 y me ha pasado igual que atí que no me convencía y ya ves.. pero vamos, un movimiento así tan a traición no se puede anticipar sin información privilegiada y de primera mano.

Qué te pasó con las AIG? No conseguirías vender con el contrasplit no? 

Si me hubiera pasado eso amí hubiera ido corriendo al banco a sacarlo todo XXDD!!!!


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

ARIAD - News release

Kujire... tienes que pasarte por allí.


----------



## Carolus Rex (9 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Amí Watarú me recomendó entrar en FACT a 10,05 y me ha pasado igual que atí que no me convencía y ya ves.. pero vamos, un movimiento así tan a traición no se puede anticipar sin información privilegiada y de primera mano.
> 
> Qué te pasó con las AIG? No conseguirías vender con el contrasplit no?
> 
> Si me hubiera pasado eso amí hubiera ido corriendo al banco a sacarlo todo XXDD!!!!



El sistema se equivocó y no me modificó el número de acciones, así que me encontré con 3000 accs de AIG a precio nuevo en vez de las 150 que me correspondían.
Probando, probando, en paquetes de 100, 200, 300,.... llegué a vender, a 18.xxUSD de media, hasta 2000 accs. de las 3000 que tenía, plusvalías del dosmil y pico por cien. Lo raro es que las órdenes de venta entraban sin problemas. Antes de que se mosquearan saqué la pasta, treintaypico mil USD, y la moví a otro banco. El brocker me bloqueó la cuenta y empezó a acosarme para que les devolviera el dinero. Todo el verano con llamaditas casi a diario.
Ahora después de consultar con el abogado, han llegado a un acuerdo, les voy a devolver el money y ellos me desbloquerán la cuenta que ha estado todo este tiempo generando plusvalias con algunos valores que quedaban en cartera.
Perderé algún Euro pero dormiré tranquilo.

Un saludo y gracias.

PD. Tener, varias veces, el dedo en el botón para comprar las FACT y no haberlo hecho ha sido una gran putada... :


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Sep 2009)

Mulder, mucha suerte con tu desafío.

Si te sirve de ayuda, yo también lo conseguí, hace unos cuantos años, sin ayudas. Para conseguirlo, tienes que estar muy convencido y que tu entorno te apoye. En mi caso, mi novio ODIABA el tabaco, y que yo fumase y oliese a tabaco, por lo tanto, te aseguro que fue de gran ayuda.

Lo que más me costó, fue el tema psicológico. En el trabajo (antes se podía fumar en el trabajo, je je), fumaba todo el mundo en mi departamento, entrabas ahí y era como una bruma. Al principio, me daban envidia. También, la costumbre del cigarrito con el café, la costumbre de el cigarrito de después de comer, la costumbre del cigarrito a primera hora de la mañana... todas esas "costumbres" son las que más cuesta quitar, pero se puede.

Al principio, todos los catarros, faringitis, afonías habidos y por haber. Piensas, "¿y para esto dejo yo de fumar?". Es normal, el cuerpo se está desintoxicando. Al cabo de unos meses, respiraba mejor, subía las escaleras mejor, me sentía más limpia. Eso sí, es inevitable engordar algo. No solo porque sustituyes el tabaco por otras cosas (chocolate, algún caramelo...), sino que además el tabaco es acelerador del metabolismo, al eliminarlo, se coge algo más de peso, pero bueno... esa será otra batalla. 

Perdón por el tocho... :o:o


----------



## tarrito (9 Sep 2009)

Buenos días!
Repsol encuentra nuevo yacimiento de petroleo en Brasil. 
Y hoy le van a dar bombo a la noticia. 
Quizás repercuta de forma positiva en su cotización.
¿Alguien puede completar la noticia y cómo puede afectar al valor?
Hoy en mi paper trading apuesto por comprar Repsol. ¡Qué fácil es con dinero imaginario!


----------



## Burney (9 Sep 2009)

Buenos dias:

Dejo orden de compra en TRG a 2,50 y por la tarde en AMD a 4,90

A ver si hoy tengo tiempo para seguir el mercado...

Que tengais suerte


----------



## pyn (9 Sep 2009)

Buenos días,
los futuros ibex vienen verde esperanza, pero así venian ayer y al final se jodió el invento.


P.D: yo también creo que repsol tiene un as guardado, en las sesiones pasadas no le dejaron destacar y ya le toca.


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2009)

A los buenos días!



Monlovi dijo:


> Buenos días!
> Repsol encuentra nuevo yacimiento de petroleo en Brasil.
> Y hoy le van a dar bombo a la noticia.
> Quizás repercuta de forma positiva en su cotización.
> ...



Ya hemos hablado muchas veces por este hilo de lo curiosamente casual que es que Repsol encuentre un yacimiento justo cuando su cotización baja 

Tu paper también lo va a saber en breve.


----------



## Burney (9 Sep 2009)

buenos dias, entrada al vuelo en NHH a 3,53.

Superación de máximos anteriores y además rotura de una directriz bajista de muy largo plazo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> El sistema se equivocó y no me modificó el número de acciones, así que me encontré con 3000 accs de AIG a precio nuevo en vez de las 150 que me correspondían.
> Probando, probando, en paquetes de 100, 200, 300,.... llegué a vender, a 18.xxUSD de media, hasta 2000 accs. de las 3000 que tenía, plusvalías del dosmil y pico por cien. Lo raro es que las órdenes de venta entraban sin problemas. Antes de que se mosquearan saqué la pasta, treintaypico mil USD, y la moví a otro banco. El brocker me bloqueó la cuenta y empezó a acosarme para que les devolviera el dinero. Todo el verano con llamaditas casi a diario.
> Ahora después de consultar con el abogado, han llegado a un acuerdo, les voy a devolver el money y ellos me desbloquerán la cuenta que ha estado todo este tiempo generando plusvalias con algunos valores que quedaban en cartera.
> Perderé algún Euro pero dormiré tranquilo.
> ...




Y te rajas por un error del broker?

Yo lo habría vendido todo y sacado todo el dinero inmediatamente, plusvalías del 2000% son muchas para no ser un error (incluso para DP) y que me llamen las veces que quieran, cambiaría de tlf.

Para una vez que puedes timar a un trilero, hay que hacerlo bien, qué pasa con el pringado que compró las 2000 acciones que vendiste, a ese no le devuelven el dinero no?

Amí me chulearon en el Santander dandome y quitándome unos dividendos, y me cabrearon tanto que pedí sacar todo mi dinero en billetes de 20€ calsificados en tacos de 100€ en 100€ y todavía ando liado para que me dén los 200€ que me quitaron por la cara... (Bueno, en realidad no me correspondían, pero entonces para qué cojones me lo dineron ¿¿??
Botas, lo que se dá no se quita..)

No tuve ninguna vez el dedo en el botón de comprar fact, no me atraían, las Airias sin embargo sí...


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2009)

Chavales... 


*the trend is your friend... *



Saludos


----------



## pyn (9 Sep 2009)

Algunos datos macro que han salido hoy:

País Evento Actual Cons. Previo 
06:01 Alemania Índice de Precios al Consumo (MoM) (ago) Moderate volatility expected 0,2% 0,2% 0,0% 
06:01 Alemania Índice de Precios al Consumo (YoY) (ago) Moderate volatility expected 0,0% 0,0% -0,5% 
08:30 Reino Unido Balanza comercial (jul) Moderate volatility expected -£6,5B -£6,3B -£6,4B
08:30 Reino Unido Balanza comercial total (jul) Moderate volatility expected £-2,45B -£2,00B -£2,18B


----------



## Burney (9 Sep 2009)

buenas de nuevo

las nhh siguen volando ahora a 3.74, qué cabronas no me esperaba que hicieran nuevos máximos y superasen la directriz bajista ahora... (pensaba que sería en un par de meses tras la corrección que estamos esperando)

menos mal que las tenia en vigilancia y las he visto superar resistencia... la putada es que ahora no tengo niveles de resistencia por arriba antes del 4,30... (no sé si en 3,80 habia uno)

el volumen pese a llevar 2 horas abierto es espectacular...

por otro lado, sigo con otra orden para entrar en TRG en 2,48-2,50


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

Buenos días....

Nos quejamos en exceso.... nuestras ARIAD llevan unas plusv de +40,00% desde los 1.79USD ... recordemos que en agosto... empezamos con el plan.

Lo de FACT ha sido una oportunidad perdida, pero solo eso ... UNA... hay muchas ahí fuera! No hay que lamentarse por ello.


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Chavales...
> 
> *the trend is your friend... *



La tendencia es alcista como lo demuestra el haber superado los máximos de la semana pasada, el problema es que en intradía hoy no hay tendencia que valga, es lateral-bandazos.

Al menos en el Stoxx.


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La tendencia es alcista como lo demuestra el haber superado los máximos de la semana pasada, el problema es que en intradía hoy no hay tendencia que valga, es lateral-bandazos.
> 
> Al menos en el Stoxx.



Yo es que veo la botella medio llena y usted medio vacia... 


Saludos


----------



## Burney (9 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La tendencia es alcista como lo demuestra el haber superado los máximos de la semana pasada, el problema es que en intradía hoy no hay tendencia que valga, es lateral-bandazos.
> 
> Al menos en el Stoxx.



en principio yo también creo que a corto tiraremos hacia arriba aunque puede que aún le quede un tramito más a la baja

de hecho basta ver cómo a las TEF las están sujetando por encima del 17,80-17,85...:

en las SAN creo que podría ser una buena entrada la zona del 10,50


----------



## LOLO08 (9 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> buenas de nuevo
> 
> las nhh siguen volando ahora a 3.74, qué cabronas no me esperaba que hicieran nuevos máximos y superasen la directriz bajista ahora... (pensaba que sería en un par de meses tras la corrección que estamos esperando)
> 
> ...



Espectacular lo de la hotelera.. que ha pasado? noticias positivas??

Tubos vá subiendo día si día tambien ( aunque hoy, a esta hora, baja). Las tengo a 1,8e. y pienso mantenerlas.


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

Los hoteles son un clásico en el chicharril.... son valores donde siempre hay volatilidad.


----------



## Burney (9 Sep 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Espectacular lo de la hotelera.. que ha pasado? noticias positivas??
> 
> Tubos vá subiendo día si día tambien ( aunque hoy, a esta hora, baja). Las tengo a 1,8e. y pienso mantenerlas.



no sé si hay alguna noticia en NHH que haya hecho romper la directriz bajista, pero una vez rota la subida era normal

lo que ahora tengo dudas es de si en la zona del 3,75-3,80 recortará hasta el 3,50 para hacer pullback a la directriz bajista o si seguirá subiendo... como creo que recortará algo (vienen casi sin descanso desde los 3,10) es posible que salga intentando esperar ese recorte y volver a entrar en esos 3,50

muy buena compra en los tubos, mientras esté por encima del 2,45-2,50 yo las seguiría manteniendo hasta por lo menos el 2,90

PD: No sé si habré metido la pata o no... posiblemente si... pero las he vendido a 3,75.


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

Vaya ascenso en vertical que ha tenido en un par de meses:


Rodman & Renshaw Capital Group Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días....
> 
> Nos quejamos en exceso.... nuestras ARIAD llevan unas plusv de +40,00% desde los 1.79USD ... recordemos que en agosto... empezamos con el plan.
> 
> Lo de FACT ha sido una oportunidad perdida, pero solo eso ... UNA... hay muchas ahí fuera! No hay que lamentarse por ello.



Bueno DP, no nos olvidemos de la subida del Dollar... que la mayoría, si las vendemos.. las cobramos en €...

A ver si la estrategia Doctor Bacterio me funciona y me independizo laboralmente XD ( no puedo aspirar a retirarme como usted)

Saludos...

Tonuel ya tardas con tu lista, y no sé porqué descartas VW...

Aunque de las demás veo que no te has quejado


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

El cambio EUR/USD es temporal... como max los 1.50USD ... los 2.00USD = 1EUR ... no es realista a medio plazo.

Aria tiene un precio a medio plazo de 15.00USD ... antes no merece la pena venderlas.


----------



## Burney (9 Sep 2009)

creo recordar que alguno tenia zeltias

ayer y hoy las han sujetado en el 3,25, nivel que hizo de resistencia hace una semana

así que es un nivel que si lo rompiera a la baja yo aplicaría stop, si superase el 3,35, que es donde la pararon hace un par de dias, se podría probar con largos...



donpepito dijo:


> El cambio EUR/USD es temporal... como max los 1.50USD ... los 2.00USD = 1EUR ... no es realista a medio plazo.
> 
> Aria tiene un precio a medio plazo de 15.00USD ... antes no merece la pena venderlas.



joder 15 $ :

¿a cuento tiempo en concreto te refieres con lo del _medio plazo_ DP? Gracias. Si es verdad que se cumple te hago una capilla en mi casa para rezarte todos los dias.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El cambio EUR/USD es temporal... como max los 1.50USD ... los 2.00USD = 1EUR ... no es realista a medio plazo.
> 
> Aria tiene un precio a medio plazo de 15.00USD ... antes no merece la pena venderlas.



Si llega a 15 usd, el tipo de cambio me da igual que esté a 2$ 1€ XD

Pero si el petróleo hace un rally invernal como antiguamente, y de ahí se dispara... igual si que vemos el € a 1,65 $...


----------



## chameleon (9 Sep 2009)

me sale en los grafiquitos, giro de mercado a bajista en los 1050 del ese pe


----------



## LOLO08 (9 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> no sé si hay alguna noticia en NHH que haya hecho romper la directriz bajista, pero una vez rota la subida era normal
> 
> lo que ahora tengo dudas es de si en la zona del 3,75-3,80 recortará hasta el 3,50 para hacer pullback a la directriz bajista o si seguirá subiendo... como creo que recortará algo (vienen casi sin descanso desde los 3,10) es posible que salga intentando esperar ese recorte y volver a entrar en esos 3,50
> 
> ...



NHH: no sería descartable a corto plazo la subida, con sus lógicos vaivenes, a los máx. de principios de mayo ( 4,6xx). Sería la confirmación total de la ruptura al alza en el largo plazo

Ahora veo tu edit,.. dinero a la saca y a esperar esos 3,50 que dices.


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2009)

Cintra en rojo... 


Voy a ponerle un stop en 6,44 y que sea lo que dios quiera...



Saludos


----------



## Burney (9 Sep 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> NHH: no sería descartable a corto plazo la subida, con sus lógicos vaivenes, a los máx. de principios de mayo ( 4,6xx). Sería la confirmación total de la ruptura al alza en el largo plazo
> 
> Ahora veo tu edit,.. dinero a la saca y a esperar esos 3,50 que dices.



joder, qué metida de pata... ahora están a 3,85... : parece que van en serio...

a ver si tengo suerte y recortan, que las jodias llevan sin parar desde el 3,10 

ha sido una putada que no me lo esperaba y no me tuviera trabajados los niveles por arriba, sin eso me desoriento mucho.

a medio/largo yo las espero por los 6 euros... así que si al final hace ese pullback entraré y seguramente me olvidaré de ellas al menos hasta que rompa un maximo anterior




chameleon dijo:


> me sale en los grafiquitos, giro de mercado a bajista en los 1050 del ese pe



recuerdo que hace no mucho vi que había una directriz bajista muy importante en el SP que estaba por la zona del 1080

no sé por dónde estará ahora... pero convendría tenerla en cuenta porque lo normal sería que fuera a tocarla...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> joder, qué metida de pata... ahora están a 3,85... : parece que van en serio...
> 
> a ver si tengo suerte y recortan, que las jodias llevan sin parar desde el 3,10
> 
> ...



No tienes mal ojo, has anticipado varias subidas ya, deberías de arriesgar y meter el dineor antes...

Yo tengo liquidez 0 ahora mismo... hasta que no venda las vertices 360...


----------



## pyn (9 Sep 2009)

Si Aria llega a esos niveles creo que mucha gente de este hilo pasará a otro estado, subirá varios niveles en la escala pobre-rico.


----------



## Burney (9 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No tienes mal ojo, has anticipado varias subidas ya, deberías de arriesgar y meter el dineor antes...
> 
> Yo tengo liquidez 0 ahora mismo... hasta que no venda las vertices 360...



la liquidez no es infinita _my friend_... 

prefiero entrar más caro pero seguro de que habrá un tirón alcista a intentar anticiparme y comerme un mojón porque se quede lateral o haga doble techo y tener el dinero parado perdiendo otras oportunidades

aunque mis preferidas son las compras en soportes (maximos anteriores) y si es con sobreventa y con divergencias alcistas en indicadores...



pyn dijo:


> Si Aria llega a esos niveles creo que mucha gente de este hilo pasará a otro estado, subirá varios niveles en la escala pobre-rico.



en mi caso no creo, pero ganaría el sueldo de unos 6 meses... 

lo que si avanzaría es mi liquidez para operar en el mercado, que con un buen trabajo invirtiendo me daría mucha más comodidad económica

de todas formas, por si acaso no quiero hacerme muchas ilusiones...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

Por ahi hay más de uno que tiene 25.000 acciones... yo tengo 6400, no voy a salir de pobre pero para lo que tengo pensado montar me llega al 50% y contribuyo a la economía real...


----------



## Burney (9 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Por ahi hay más de uno que tiene 25.000 acciones... yo tengo 6400, no voy a salir de pobre pero para lo que tengo pensado montar me llega al 50% y contribuyo a la economía real...



algunos operais con unas cantidades bestiales que asustan al miedo (cabrones, estais forrados)

yo tengo unos 5000 euros de liquidez destinado a especular en bolsa, y voy trasteando por tres bandas con 1500 euros en cada uno

ahora mismo tengo unos 1500 en Arias, y 3000 de liquidez, unos 1500 esperando las TRG en 2,48 y los otros los tenia reservados para AMD pero como ha surgido lo de NHH he entrado en ellas

si las AMD me llegan al 4,90 y las TRG no han llegado, anularé la compra en TRG y entraré en AMD

y así voy trasteando y cogiendo experiencia


----------



## chameleon (9 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> recuerdo que hace no mucho vi que había una directriz bajista muy importante en el SP que estaba por la zona del 1080
> 
> no sé por dónde estará ahora... pero convendría tenerla en cuenta porque lo normal sería que fuera a tocarla...



las ondas a,b del rebote han durado lo mismo. 60 días.
la c en la que estamos ya dura eso mismo. faltaría un pequeño tirón que coincide con los 11550 del ibex o 1050 del esepe, o un poquillo más arriba.
a partir de ahí no creo que caiga de golpe, por lo menos hasta época de resultados. sólo digo que me voy a pensar mucho aumentar posiciones, e iré deshaciendo cartera

la triple hora bruja hay que tenerla en cuenta, puede dar mucho juego


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> las ondas a,b del rebote han durado lo mismo. 60 días.
> *la c en la que estamos ya dura eso mismo. faltaría un pequeño tirón que coincide con los 11550 del ibex o 1050 del esepe, o un poquillo más arriba*.
> a partir de ahí no creo que caiga de golpe, por lo menos hasta época de resultados. sólo digo que me voy a pensar mucho aumentar posiciones, e iré deshaciendo cartera
> 
> la triple hora bruja hay que tenerla en cuenta, puede dar mucho juego




Espero que sea así... porque ya me veo a Mulder entregándome otra bicolor... 


Saludos


----------



## Burney (9 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> las ondas a,b del rebote han durado lo mismo. 60 días.
> la c en la que estamos ya dura eso mismo. faltaría un pequeño tirón que coincide con los 11550 del ibex o 1050 del esepe, o un poquillo más arriba.
> a partir de ahí no creo que caiga de golpe, por lo menos hasta época de resultados. sólo digo que me voy a pensar mucho aumentar posiciones, e iré deshaciendo cartera
> 
> la triple hora bruja hay que tenerla en cuenta, puede dar mucho juego



a mi el ibex me daba un posible máximo en los 11800...

en el SP500 ahora no lo recuerdo... 

pues si, hay que ir deshaciendo carteras poco a poco y entrar sólo en valores que vayan rompiendo resistencias o llegando a soportes para aprovechar tirones alcistas y rebotes (una pena no haber visto las SLR cuando estaban en el soporte del 2,40 y haber entrado)...

yo en marzo no quise entrar largo hasta la hora bruja pensando que apurarían hasta ahi las caidas y me quedé con el molde...:

a ver qué hacen ahora: si intentan un vencimiento lo más arriba posible o si hacen como en marzo y giran antes el mercado...


----------



## Burney (9 Sep 2009)

alguien me puede decir cuál fué el maximo anterior de las SOL?

puede que fueran los 6,10?

éstas también suben casi un 8% hoy... 

si se supera ese nivel podría haber otro tirón extra...

PD: Y pensar que estuve a punto de entrar largo en 5 y poco... ¡¡cojones!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> las ondas a,b del rebote han durado lo mismo. 60 días.
> la c en la que estamos ya dura eso mismo. faltaría un pequeño tirón que coincide con los 11550 del ibex o 1050 del esepe, o un poquillo más arriba.
> a partir de ahí no creo que caiga de golpe, por lo menos hasta época de resultados. sólo digo que me voy a pensar mucho aumentar posiciones, e iré deshaciendo cartera
> 
> la triple hora bruja hay que tenerla en cuenta, puede dar mucho juego



En el S&P la onda A comienza el 6 de marzo y acaba el 11 de junio, la onda B va desde el 11 de junio al 8 de julio, y en la C estamos desde entonces... si la C fuese igual que la A, duraría hasta más o menos el 15 de octubre y sobre los 1170 puntos.

Saludos...

PD: Carvil, como ves he vuelto con "buena onda"... 
PD2: Hice buena recomendación ayer con Repsol, eh? Lástima que no he podido meterme...
PD3: Llevamos 2 días en los que están metiendo dinero las manos fuertes en el S&P...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

Las Befesas siguen subiendo, tened cuidado que igual corrigen un poco antes de las 3 por si os animáis a entrar.

Tienen recorrido hasta los 20,00€ de ahí hará seguramente un pull back para crecer hasta los 24 a m/p.


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD3: Llevamos 2 días en los que están metiendo dinero las manos fuertes en el S&P...



No me acojones que suelto las cintras... 


Saludos


----------



## chameleon (9 Sep 2009)

Zeltia

no las entiendo!!! ¿porqué se están gastando pasta en dejarlas en la parte de abajo del canal? tanto miedo tienen a que los pillados vendan? que valor tan coñazo


----------



## Burney (9 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> Zeltia
> 
> no las entiendo!!! ¿porqué se están gastando pasta en dejarlas en la parte de abajo del canal? tanto miedo tienen a que los pillados vendan? que valor tan coñazo



a mi me echaron por aburrimiento el otro dia... (y porque pensaba que el mercado iba a caer)

ultimamente MVR MA ha vendido una barbaridad... no sé si es que han limpiado carteras o han vendido prestadas para ponerse cortos...

zeltia es un valor ahora mismo para entrar cuando supera una resistencia por si le dieran un buen tirón (como cuando supero el 3,30 y se fué directa al 3,75)... pero mientras tanto... estar dentro es arriesgado en un valor como éste que gran parte de su valor es especulativo


----------



## Burney (9 Sep 2009)

ATENCION!!!

ARIA EN PREMARKET:

http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:ARIA

Pre-market: 2.92 +0.36 (14.06%)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> ATENCION!!!
> 
> ARIA EN PREMARKET:
> 
> ...



Con un volumen de 200 acciones...


----------



## Burney (9 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Con un volumen de 200 acciones...





está claro que ese comprador tenía prisa por entrar...


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> ATENCION!!!
> 
> ARIA EN PREMARKET:
> 
> ...





las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Con un volumen de 200 acciones...



Bueno..., pero desde los 1,80 me parece que ya ha subido un pico... :o


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Bueno..., pero desde los 1,80 me parece que ya ha subido un pico... :o
> 
> 
> Saludos



Nos las quitan de las manos hoygan 

Lo que dije ayer lo sigo manteniendo, cuando sube mucho en el AH o en el PM baja la acción, ayer fué la primera vez que rompió, pero vamos, me como en owned encantado, lo normal sería que hoy cerrara en 2,3X


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Nos las quitan de las manos hoygan
> 
> Lo que dije ayer lo sigo manteniendo, cuando sube mucho en el AH o en el PM baja la acción, ayer fué la primera vez que rompió, pero vamos, me como en owned encantado, lo normal sería que hoy cerrara en 2,3X



No sé si sería lo normal, pero cerraría el Gap en 2,35$ que se dejó ayer por los pelos...

Ya saben a 2,3X$ a cargar más... 

Saludos...


----------



## Burney (9 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No sé si sería lo normal, pero cerraría el Gap en 2,35$ que se dejó ayer por los pelos...
> 
> Ya saben a 2,3X$ a cargar más...
> 
> Saludos...



en 2,5x tenia una directriz que fué mayormente dónde la estuvieron parando

así que no me extrañaría nada que recortase hoy...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Sep 2009)

Lo he puesto en el hilo de Chame, pero os lo pego aquí....
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...as-2-3-trillones-de-la-fed-2.html#post1985764
Queda poco para completarla... 







Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2009)

Joder telahinco subiendo un 7%... igual es porque se han quedado con los derechos de los linchamientos a la clase política... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

JEhehehe.... hoy hay negociado del bueno en ARIA.... hemos tenido el tiempo suficiente para subir, algunas paradas... para que algunos cargaran de nuevo.

Los 3.00USD que adelanté ayer para la prox semana... los veremos durante la vigente, quien sabe????


----------



## jorgitonew (9 Sep 2009)

A Zimbabwe rally effect?
Posted by Izabella Kaminska on Sep 07 17:18.

When is an equity rally actually symptomatic of an inflationary environment to come?

That would be when it happens in Zimbabwe.

As Hinde Capital, a gold-focused hedge fund, notes in a recent report entitled “Aurophobia” (our emphasis):

The Zimbabwe (ZSE) was the best performing stock market in 2008. It rose over 30,000% in the next 12 months, a rise far in excess of the CPI rates, and despite an economic collapse. How come? Zimbabwe (Zim) followed the classic tenets of Austrian business cycle theory. Excess growth in money supply and credit sees money transfer initially (unfairly) to a few (connected with government) and their purchases cause certain items or goods to rise relative to others. It is not distributed equally to everyone but later it leaks out everywhere via the Cantillon effect. It should be noted after the Zimbabwe Dollar had been re-based (revalued), i.e. a few zeros were chopped off the bank notes, eventually inflation rates of over 231mm% were recorded, numbers we cannot comprehend.
They go on:

Often a nation’s stock market will become the main beneficiary of ‘fresh’ money. It enters first by the banks who loan it to other institutions and who “loan it cheaply” to entrepreneurs, who then respond to initial goods price increases by producing more goods. Others observe such production, and the owners purchase stock. Many instead of increasing their own production speculate with this money or other entrepreneurs. Whilst the value of money is plummeting in real terms as goods prices rise, stock prices are outstripping these gains. This leads to yet more misalignment of prices and bad decision-making. ‘Wealth’ is momentarily with a few who own the assets that are rising in value, but for the majority relative income is collapsing. So what does the government do. It meets the shortfall by issuing yet more currency to pay for the budget short fall. The amount of money issued so overwhelmed the existing share issuances of the Zim. Industrial Index that prices exploded. It’s all illusionary. In Zimbabwe there were very few safe havens to hide one’s money and people chose equities with real claims on assets that were rising. Incidentally some bought ‘gold’ mobile phone chips as a source of money to barter for other goods with. 
What Hinde is saying, therefore, is that mega-hyperinflation in Zimbabwe might first have been perceptible in equity prices rather than the CPI index. This, they say, could be explained by the fact that investors (even a small number) would opt to dash into closed-end assets like equities or gold upon any boost to the money supply — rather than easy-to-multiply assets like government debt or cash.

Here, for example, are the gains in the Zimbabwe Industrial Index, which show a 3870 per cent rise between January 31, 2007 and August 8, 2007:


To compare, here are the gains in the CPI Index, which at a 383 per cent rise between January 31, 2007 to July 31, 2007 are ten times smaller.


An effect that may, or may not, be being repeated on a global scale now say Hinde:
Globally we have every nation issuing bonds to meet budget shortfalls, we have monetisation of credit and government assets globally. If you are Japanese, Swedish, Latvian or American you are not sure which currency is a better alternative and gold is increasingly hard to source (even if you have contemplated it yet - most have not). Those with disposable income buy assets which benefit from the goods price rises you are seeing. You stock up early on winter lumber and food if you have no spare income. You ask for wage increases from your by now government employed car worker or banker because you cannot afford the bus in. Absurd. It all seems rather similar. A global issuance of currency as we are seeing makes it very difficult to find ways to protect your wealth.
More to the point, what investors should takeaway from the Zimbabwe example, say Hinde, is the fact that when inflation does feed through from equity prices into CPI it might do so rather quickly:
The major point to take away from the Zim example is initially inflation is almost universally imperceptible with prices rising invisibly through the stock market mechanism. Later goods price increases explode higher at a greater rate and there is almost no in between. One morning you wake up to a cup of tea costing £1 the next it is £5 and so on and so on..


link --> FT Alphaville » Blog Archive » A Zimbabwe rally effect?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> en 2,5x tenia una directriz que fué mayormente dónde la estuvieron parando
> 
> así que no me extrañaría nada que recortase hoy...



Podemos hacer una colecta, jabugo no me pilla lejos, y le enviamos a los MM´s un paquete que ponga:

"Con cariño de vuestros accionistas los jubiletas de burbuja.info"


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

ANDS ... está muy alcista.... +3% en PM.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ANDS ... está muy alcista.... +3% en PM.



Algún comentario sobre GTXI o LGND? Lo digo por si me conviene largar y acumular Arias...


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2009)

Me voy a comer... cuando vuelva quiero ver guano del bueno... gracias... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Sep 2009)

Perdón por la pregunta si es chorra... pero:
Como se compra en PM y en AH...? :

Por cierto, las Ariads a 2,55$ en PM, pero ya nos han marcado el camino -> 2,92$ 

Saludos...

PD: Mulder lo debe de estar llevando fatal, hoy ni ha entrado...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

El primer día es fácil, el segundo ya vas jodido, y el tercero te mueres...

Si se fumaba 20 cigarrilos diarios, dejarlo de golpe es muy chungo, debería empezar con 15 contados, después la semana sigueitne con 14, otra semana 13...yo es lo que estoy haciendo, he pasado de 20 diarios a 1 paquete cada 3 días, que se me queda en 7 diarios más o menos.

Si le gusta la nocturnidad es más jodido quitarse, yo tuve que dejar de salir denoche para hacer otras cosas los weekends, montar en moto, bricolaje, mecánica y mantenimiento, montar en bicicleta, paseos por el monte...

El café lo mejor es cambiarlo por otra cosa, da mucho mono, son bienes complementarios...

Lo de engordar es cierto, y hace que mucha gente vuelva a fumar del hambre que te dá, es buena idea hacer un poco de dieta previamente para cerrar el estómago un poco, si no engordas 10kg en un plis plas.

Espero que te sirvan los consejos Mulder!


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2009)

A las buenas tardes!



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Perdón por la pregunta si es chorra... pero:
> Como se compra en PM y en AH...? :
> 
> Por cierto, las Ariads a 2,55$ en PM, pero ya nos han marcado el camino -> 2,92$
> ...



¿ein? ¿que es lo que yo llevo fatal?

Si te refieres al Stoxx quería entrar 4 puntos más abajo del mínimo de hoy, pero no ha llegado, ahora con los gringos intentaré subirme al bus 

¿o se trataba de otra cosa?

edito: ah era lo del tabaco, lo llevo bien, gracias.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

Otra cosa Mulder, procura beber 2 litros de agua al día, nada mas levantarte un vaso de 1/2 litro, antes de comer otro 1/2 litro y antes de cenar otro 1/2 litro, es más difícil de lo que parece, pero te quitará el hambre y hace que elimines la nicotina mas rápido, así te desenganchas e incluso adelgazas (me está pasando a mi)

Pasa de parches, chicles ni nada de eso, muchas veces te metes más dosis que fumando y cuando te lo quitas tienes un mono alucinante...


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> El primer día es fácil, el segundo ya vas jodido, y el tercero te mueres...
> 
> Si se fumaba 20 cigarrilos diarios, dejarlo de golpe es muy chungo, debería empezar con 15 contados, después la semana sigueitne con 14, otra semana 13...yo es lo que estoy haciendo, he pasado de 20 diarios a 1 paquete cada 3 días, que se me queda en 7 diarios más o menos.
> 
> ...



Los consejos son bienvenidos, ya hace tiempo que no salgo de noche regularmente (paso meses sin salir) y cuando lo hago me voy pronto a casa, esa época ya me pasó.

Puedo soportar perfectamente tomarme un café sin fumar (incluso una copa) y creo que es mejor fumar mucho (alimentar el sentimiento de hartazgo que tienes del tabaco) antes de dejarlo fumando menos (alimentas el sentimiento de deseo).

No hay que buscar sustitutos, hay que acostumbrarse a hacer lo mismo sin la droga, yo lo veo mejor así, lo único es que tienes que acostumbrarte y cuesta, pero de la otra forma es como si no lo estuvieras dejando realmente, lo que más me jode es por las mañanas cuando acabo de levantarme, del resto puedo prescindir perfectamente.

De todas formas cada uno es un mundo y lo deja como mejor puede, si es que puede.

Hay que darse cuenta de que es algo que no necesitas y que antes de que fumaras le hacías frente a las situaciones de la misma forma, por lo tanto debes hacer lo mismo sin ello. Es todo muy psicológico.

Cuando te das cuenta de lo inmensamente psicológico del asunto es cuando ves que no te hace falta. Por poner un ejemplo, algunos dicen que no tienen que hacer con las manos ¿para que encenderlo? otros que quieren tener algo en la boca ¿para que encenderlo? la realidad es que todo el mundo fuma para aliviar el mono montándose sus propias mentiras como excusa.

Pero tenemos el cerebro tan lavado que cuesta de creer.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

LASC Yo no tengo ni idea de como se compra y se vende en el PM o AH, lo que sí que te avisan en R4 cuando pones una orden es que se puede ejecutar en varias sesiones aunque pongas la fecha de un día, y segurametne sea por que se negocien ahí.

Yo soy cascarón de huevo y es una intuición, alguien experimentado del foro nos lo podrá contar!


----------



## pyn (9 Sep 2009)

Wbuffete no ha aparecido desde ayer y tenia un futuro comprado. Lo que no me acuerdo es en que cifra.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Wbuffete no ha aparecido desde ayer y tenia un futuro comprado. Lo que no me acuerdo es en que cifra.



Habrá ido a gastarse las plusvalías en pintura, rulos, yeso, cable, enchufes, un nivel, un trompo percutor... XXDDD!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

A ver que pasa hoy con Ariad...

ARIAD to Present at the Rodman & Renshaw Annual Healthcare Conference

ARIAD to Present at the Rodman & Renshaw Annual Healthcare Conference


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

También tienen temitas LGND:

Ligand to Present at Thomas Weisel Partners on September 9


----------



## pyn (9 Sep 2009)

LUCA CADALORA dijo:


> Habrá ido a gastarse las plusvalías en pintura, rulos, yeso, cable, enchufes, un nivel, un trompo percutor... XXDDD!!



¿Por qué lo dices se dedicaba a algo de eso?


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2009)

Atentos al window dressing del S&P.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Wbuffete no ha aparecido desde ayer y tenia un futuro comprado. Lo que no me acuerdo es en que cifra.



Si, creo que a 11.350.
Yo he entrado con dos minis a 11.380.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Sep 2009)

A la gente que fuma sólo hay que preguntarle que porque lo hace. No te dirá nada coherente.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

Señores aria en 2,72.....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A la gente que fuma sólo hay que preguntarle que porque lo hace. No te dirá nada coherente.



Tu bebes vino cerveza o licores?

Porqué lo haces 

También son dronjas no nos engañemos... y también dan respuestas poco coherentes...

Pero vamos, la bolsa también es un enganche peor que el caballo


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

Tonuel.... las plusv ... suben como la espuma..............


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tu bebes vino cerveza o licores?
> 
> Porqué lo haces
> 
> ...



Digo a los que fuman cajetillas un dia si y otro también, a los que no lo hacen socialmente. Fumarte un par de cigarrillos un finde no hay problema si lo haces con tus amigos. Fumar (como puede ser beber y otras cosas mayores) tú sólo sin necesidad de alguien entonces sí ya estás enganchado y te conviertes en adicto.

Y como dice Mulder te dirán todo tipo de ocurrencias por tal de justificarlo: mi favorita es la de "que tengo que tener algo en las manos"


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Digo a los que fuman cajetillas un dia si y otro también, a los que no lo hacen socialmente. Fumarte un par de cigarrillos un finde no hay problema si lo haces con tus amigos. Fumar (como puede ser beber y otras cosas mayores) tú sólo sin necesidad de alguien entonces sí ya estás enganchado.
> 
> Y como dice Mulder te dirán todo tipo de ocurrencias por tal de justificarlo: mi favorita es la de "que tengo que tener algo en las manos"



Presión grupal lo llaman, es como los chavales se menten en las "dronjas vlandas"

Yo me he quitado totalmente de beber, y de fumar me falta poco.


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2009)

Como me imaginaba el Stoxx no ha seguido ni de lejos el cierre de gap del S&P, ahora ya está todo cerrado, toca ir hacia arriba, espero que sin el lateral al que nos tienen acostumbrados por las tardes.

De momento se han dado un buen subidón y ya empiezan a pensárselo.


----------



## pyn (9 Sep 2009)

Señores se acercan los 11.470, una resistencia durilla que como pasemos tenemos los máximos anuales a tiro de piedra.


----------



## pyn (9 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si, creo que a 11.350.
> Yo he entrado con dos minis a 11.380.



Yo llevo 3 meses con los minis pero sólo de 1 en 1, alguna vez he metido 2 y ufff, tanto apalancamiento no me gusta, un pequeño error en los cálculos de entrada y me comen. Envidia me dás.


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel.... las plusv ... suben como la espuma..............




Pues serán las suyas... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Yo llevo 3 meses con los minis pero sólo de 1 en 1, alguna vez he metido 2 y ufff, tanto apalancamiento no me gusta, un pequeño error en los cálculos de entrada y me comen. Envidia me dás.



Lo mejor para ir con futuros es enfocarse en el medio plazo y dejar el ultracorto plazo para hacer una buena entrada, hay que fijarse en los grandes números y no en el bailoteo del precio.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Yo llevo 3 meses con los minis pero sólo de 1 en 1, alguna vez he metido 2 y ufff, tanto apalancamiento no me gusta, un pequeño error en los cálculos de entrada y me comen. Envidia me dás.



Tonuel diria que los minis son de pobres.
Y es que es verdad...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tonuel diria que los minis son de pobres.
> Y es que es verdad...



Contadme un poco como va el tema, cuanto te puedes apalancar y cuantos contratos comprais porfa.. a ver si me envicio yo al tema este...


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

Tonuel... lo decia por las ARIAs que llevabas... en algún post... me pareció leer que las tenias en cartera..... ahora llevo +150k€ de plusv con ARIA.


----------



## pyn (9 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tonuel diria que los minis son de pobres.
> Y es que es verdad...



A mi me están yendo bastante bien.



Mulder dijo:


> Lo mejor para ir con futuros es enfocarse en el medio plazo y dejar el ultracorto plazo para hacer una buena entrada, hay que fijarse en los grandes números y no en el bailoteo del precio.



Yo no opero todos los días. Espero el momento correcto para la entrada y seguir la tendencia. He comprobado que cuando mejor me va es con la misma posición durante 2-3 días, se gana mucho más que intentando acertar máximos y mínimos diarios, además que esto último requiere mucho tiempo de dedicación.


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Yo no opero todos los días. Espero el momento correcto para la entrada y seguir la tendencia. He comprobado que cuando mejor me va es con la misma posición durante 2-3 días, se gana mucho más que intentando acertar máximos y mínimos diarios, además que esto último requiere mucho tiempo de dedicación.



Efectivamente, es así como se hace dinero, mucha gente se enfoca en el intradía rabioso para sacar 4 puntos mal contados mientras lo lógico es acertar un gran movimiento que dure unos dias.

Pero ambos mundos son difíciles.


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

Huelo el subidón en ANDS... en pocos minutos!!!!


----------



## until (9 Sep 2009)

Farma del dia

Targeted Genetics Corporation


----------



## pyn (9 Sep 2009)

LUCA CADALORA dijo:


> Contadme un poco como va el tema, cuanto te puedes apalancar y cuantos contratos comprais porfa.. a ver si me envicio yo al tema este...



Cada contrato mini son 800€ de garantías, más las que te exija el broker, se mueve de 5 en 5 puntos, cada punto 1€.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Cada contrato mini son 800€ de garantías, más las que te exija el broker, se mueve de 5 en 5 puntos, cada punto 1€.



Renta 4 exige los 800 euros + 35% de garantía.
Comisión por cada mini: 1,9 euros por compra, 1,9 euros por venta.


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2009)

Ya empezamos como siempre, dan las 16:00 y el mercado se mueve menos que los ojos de Espinete, que paciencia hay que tener con estos leoncios.


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Renta 4 exige los 800 euros + 35% de garantía.
> Comisión por cada mini: 1,9 euros por compra, 1,9 euros por venta.



Pues en Interdin te exigen esos 800 € media hora antes del cierre, durante el día solo piden 320 €, la comisión es de 0.90€ por cada compra o venta. Tiempo real con libro de órdenes gratis (20 posis) aunque si no operas en ningún futuro durante 6 meses te cobran 8 euros de comisión.

Si solo te dedicas al mini-Ibex es para pensárselo.


----------



## pyn (9 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues en Interdin te exigen esos 800 € media hora antes del cierre, durante el día solo piden 320 €, la comisión es de 0.90€ por cada compra o venta.
> 
> Si solo te dedicas al mini-Ibex es para pensárselo.



Pues me parece que le van a dar por el ojete a los de ahorro. Aquí te cobran 800€ y cada contrato de compra/venta 2,45€ joder... Voy a mirarme interdin.


----------



## pyn (9 Sep 2009)

Los 800€ no te los cobran perdón, te los retienen como garantía...


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

RT4, puedes negociar las tarifas, dependiendo de los contratos... habla con ellos, antes.


----------



## Speculo (9 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Renta 4 exige los 800 euros + 35% de garantía.
> Comisión por cada mini: 1,9 euros por compra, 1,9 euros por venta.



Renta4 es un timo en cuestiones de garantías de futuros.

Este broker puede ser del interés de todos aquellos que operen de forma habitual con futuros:

IWBANK/

En eurostoxx, 3€ de comisión por lote/contrato. Cuenta en euros. Estoy a la espera de que reciban la documentación firmada para terminar mis días con Renta4.


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Renta4 es un timo en cuestiones de garantías de futuros.
> 
> Este broker puede ser del interés de todos aquellos que operen de forma habitual con futuros:
> 
> ...



Lo único malo es que son italianos 

¿que mínimo en capital te exigen para futuros?


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> RT4, puedes negociar las tarifas, dependiendo de los contratos... habla con ellos, antes.



Yo no puedo negociar gran cosa... teniendo en cuenta mi perfil inversóh


----------



## Speculo (9 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo único malo es que son italianos
> 
> ¿que mínimo en capital te exigen para futuros?



Sí, no se puede tener todo  Son del Grupo UBI y están regulados en Europa. En fin, tan fiables como cualquier otro.

Que yo haya leído en los contratos, no hay más mínimo que el de las garantías necesarias para abrir la operación. Tampoco exigen un mínimo a transferir en el primer ingreso, así que entiendo que no existen mínimos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

PSS me va mal LGND igual las vendo y entro en otra cosa.. que se me puede pirar a los 2$....


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2009)

Speculo dijo:


> Sí, no se puede tener todo  Son del Grupo UBI y están regulados en Europa. En fin, tan fiables como cualquier otro.
> 
> Que yo haya leído en los contratos, no hay más mínimo que el de las garantías necesarias para abrir la operación. Tampoco exigen un mínimo a transferir en el primer ingreso, así que entiendo que no existen mínimos.



Otra cosa que no me gusta de ellos (porque ya les conocía) es que no tienen ni una mísera interfaz web para operar, tienen su software para Windows y si no usas Win a joderse o a usar emulador.

También me han contado que la plataforma es algo pesada, necesitas mucha RAM, sobre todo si quieres abrir varias ventanas, si no fuese por estos inconvenientes ya estaría operando con ellos hace tiempo.


----------



## Alexandros (9 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Otra cosa que no me gusta de ellos (porque ya les conocía) es que no tienen ni una mísera interfaz web para operar, tienen su software para Windows y si no usas Win a joderse o a usar emulador.
> 
> También me han contado que la plataforma es algo pesada, necesitas mucha RAM, sobre todo si quieres abrir varias ventanas, si no fuese por estos inconvenientes ya estaría operando con ellos hace tiempo.



¡Rácano! 

Cómprate una herramienta de trabajo mejor Mulder. Amplía la memoria, comprate un ordenador solo con Windows para operar con ellos etc. No si tu serías como algún fontanero que conzco yo, con la llave inglesa de hace 30 años que pesa 800 kilos... La herramineta es una inversión que bién empleada se amortiza y que diantres Mulder, tu vives de esto

Sin acritud.


----------



## Carolus Rex (9 Sep 2009)

¿Alguien posteó esto ayer?... HYTM

Porque yo es que ya me pierdo... pillé 3500 accs. al cierre y no sé de donde saqué el chivatazo, si del foro, de algún blog o que.....

Es que ya voy como loco.... ¡joder que lio!

Saludos


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hythiam Inc. - Google Finance



Amigo,,,, la duda ofende 

La filtré ayer día 8-09-2009


----------



## Carolus Rex (9 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> PSS me va mal LGND igual las vendo y entro en otra cosa.. que se me puede pirar a los 2$....



Ya postee en su dia que LGND había adquirido NRGN

Por todas las trazas era esta última la que iba a despegar....

En fin....


----------



## Carolus Rex (9 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Amigo,,,, la duda ofende
> 
> La filtré ayer día 8-09-2009



Millones de gracias (otra vez) DP.... Mil USD mas pa la buchaca 


PD: Tienes la cena pagada desde hace semanas, elige padrinos y lugar, nos veremos las caras:


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

VIVUS, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

Ya te pasaré eL IBAN de mi cuenta en ISLE OF MAN.


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

ADVENTRX Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> ¡Rácano!
> 
> Cómprate una herramienta de trabajo mejor Mulder. Amplía la memoria, comprate un ordenador solo con Windows para operar con ellos etc. No si tu serías como algún fontanero que conzco yo, con la llave inglesa de hace 30 años que pesa 800 kilos... La herramineta es una inversión que bién empleada se amortiza y que diantres Mulder, tu vives de esto
> 
> Sin acritud.



No, no se trata de racanería, en mi sistema con Linux si no tengo una herramienta la programo, en Windows si no tengo una herramienta me jodo, aparte de no tener muchas cosas realmente últiles que tengo en Linux, como los escritorios virtuales, el cron, etc. que también están en Win pero no están hechas con las mismas 'ganas', no se si me explico.

Hasta el entorno de desarrollo es totalmente distinto.

Llevo 12 años usando Linux como sistema principal, algunos menos en bolsa usando exclusivamente Linux también, la diferencia en las comisiones es importante (de 7 a 3 euros) pero no tanto como para tener que cambiar todo mi sistema de arriba a abajo. Tu estarás acostumbrado a usar Win, yo no y además me parece un tanto inusable, aunque esa es una opinión muy personal.

Si usara un Mac tendría un problema parecido, aunque creo que los Mac ya ejecutan nativamente este tipo de aplicaciones, no estoy seguro.


----------



## Stuyvesant (9 Sep 2009)

Hola donpepito... 



¿Qué te parece esta compañía que se va a hinchar de vender bombillas?

Microvision: A World of Display and Imaging Opportunities

Pero se amable, soy un chico sensible e impresionable aunque me vaya a ganar la vida con estas cosas ...


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

Nuestro CEO ha confirmado que los resultados los ofrecerán en una semana o así.... one week or so.... ahora están circulando rumores sobre compra por parte de MERCK.

Suerte a todos!


----------



## Carolus Rex (9 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> VIVUS, Inc. - Google Finance



Así no vale... hay que postearlas antes del arreón....


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Hola donpepito...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gracias por compartir tu DD... parece que el contrato con OSRAM... va en serio... voy a dejarla en vigilancia... modo investigación iniciado.


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Así no vale... hay que postearlas antes del arreón....



Ayer... me quedé sin baterías en la bola... y hoy ha explotado, ya sabes que alguna se adelanta, a lo pactado.


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

NASDAQ:NRGN va fina, hoy!


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

En muchas ocasiones... aunque este con el arreón dado... se puede enganchar a la subida... dependiendo en q porcentaje subamos.... XD


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Sep 2009)

Abriendo otro largo de Ibex en 9438

Me voy de compras.Hasta mañana

Suerte y plusv pa tós!!


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

Hoy está subiendo de nuevo:

Oncothyreon Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## pyn (9 Sep 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Abriendo otro largo de Ibex en 9438
> 
> Me voy de compras.Hasta mañana
> 
> Suerte y plusv pa tós!!



Pues sí que ha bajado el ibex sí......


Gamesa está muy cerca de su máximo de Agosto, a ver cómo se comporta. Parece que le está costando llegar a los 16€ de todos modos tiene un canal alcista bastante marcado, aunque personalmente creo que volverá a hacer pull-back a la zona de los 14€.


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2009)

Tenemos a pepon26 en otro hilo, el que le quiera invocar está en su momento más propicio


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

GAMESA, va llegar a los 18,00€ ... han estado acumulando... y ahora con el *paquete* del gobierno para energias renew... van a jugar con ella... SLR se ha adelantado!


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

PEPON26 .... saluda a tus seguidores!


----------



## pyn (9 Sep 2009)

Pepon26 yo te invoco, vuelve a nosotros tu reino, háganse tus plusvalías tanto en usa comoo en europa, mas líbranos del güano, amén.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

Pepon26 ilumínanos!!!

Devuélvenos la fé en el Ibex oh gran Pepón cual Moisés separando las aguas...


_*Si entra ahora a decir que el Ibex se va a los 20.000 Tonuel se muere... XD!!!*_


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Ya postee en su dia que LGND había adquirido NRGN
> 
> Por todas las trazas era esta última la que iba a despegar....
> 
> En fin....



Cachondo me podías haber dicho esto ayer o esta mañana, puse en el foro que las compraba...

Ahora que hago las largo? me pillo unas ANDS? Help!


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

OFF TOPIC... el botas le ha enviado un libro con felicitación por cumpleaños a mi madre... que detalle con los buenos clientes.

Me he acordado ahora.... están derrochando, con las plusv de estos meses.


----------



## ddddd (9 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cachondo me podías haber dicho esto ayer o esta mañana, puse en el foro que las compraba...
> 
> Ahora que hago las largo? me pillo unas ANDS? Help!



Me uno a las pregunta sobre ANDS.

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

LUCA, LUCA... que te pierden esas plusv rápidas... si hubieses acumulado ARIAs en 1.79USD ahora estarías contandolas.  o las ONTY XD


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... lo decia por las ARIAs que llevabas... en algún post... me pareció leer que las tenias en cartera..... ahora llevo +150k€ de plusv con ARIA.




No me verás largo ni to puesto de grifa... :




donpepito dijo:


> PEPON26 .... saluda a tus seguidores!




Está por aquí... he visto su yate amarrado en el puerto... 


Saludos


----------



## Carolus Rex (9 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy está subiendo de nuevo:
> 
> Oncothyreon Inc. - Google Finance



Yo las llevo desde el 18/08 a 4.99USD....

ONTY ha alcanzado un precio que no había visto desde Sept/2007, quizás sea el momento de apearse.... y mirar....


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2009)

Si cintra cierra por encima de 6,36... me iré al caribe con Curro... :o


Y con el camello de ZP... por supuesto... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2009)

De Cárpatos:



> 16:09:34 h.
> Mundo hedge Fund [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> OFF TOPIC... el botas le ha enviado un libro con felicitación por cumpleaños a mi madre... que detalle con los buenos clientes.
> 
> Me he acordado ahora.... están derrochando, con las plusv de estos meses.



Dale las gracias a Tonuel, el se la ha pagado


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Dale las gracias a Tonuel, el se la ha pagado



Soy un tio generoso... ya sabes... 


tag: *quien rie último...*


Saludos :


----------



## Stuyvesant (9 Sep 2009)

Para mí que Tonuel es de la contrainteligencia... nos está intoxicando. Con cualquier cosa. Sí tú. 

Voy a por la medicación.


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

Gracias TONUEL, por financiar los regalos del TITO BOTIN... 

Respecto a ONTY... veo una futura compra por parte de alguna gran farma... muy golosas, pocas acciones en el mercado, buenos resultados .PIPELINES. ,,,, haz lo que quieras... pero mejor no la vendas hasta los 8.00USD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> LUCA, LUCA... que te pierden esas plusv rápidas... si hubieses acumulado ARIAs en 1.79USD ahora estarías contandolas.  o las ONTY XD



Acumulé en su día más a 1,80 sr DP !!!

Es lo que más pesa de mi cartera, pero soy pobre como ya le digo.

Compré en 3 tramos, 1,88 1,80 y 2,14, tengo 6400 acciones a un cambio medio de 2,015 comisiones incluídas....

No tengo ninguna prisa en venderlas si rompre de los 2,80 como ya he comentado varias veces, las GTXI no me han ido tan mal...

No me abandoneis! vendo las LGND ? no me enteré de la IPO.... es lo que tiene himvertir desde el curro.


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

ANDS, me gusta.... si estás nervioso... vende las LGND... las MESA te lo comenté ... que eran muy volatiles.... no recuerdo si las sigues llevando.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ANDS, me gusta.... si estás nervioso... vende las LGND... las MESA te lo comenté ... que eran muy volatiles.... no recuerdo si las sigues llevando.



Mesa vendí en un arreón, son un poco chungas sí.

Tampoco pierdo tanto, un -2% lo recupero con las GTXI, lo que no quier verlas a 1,90 poruqe no llevo stop en nada (me siento como una veinteañera sin "brajas" y minifalda)...


----------



## ddddd (9 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ANDS, me gusta.... si estás nervioso... vende las LGND... las MESA te lo comenté ... que eran muy volatiles.... no recuerdo si las sigues llevando.



A mi lo que me parece raro es la bajada que ha tenido ANDS después del comienzo fulgurante que tuvo. Decepcionó en su presentación, ¿se sabe algo o puede ser una estrategia para que se salgan los inversores pequeños y repartirse mayor parte del pastel?

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

Aburrir a los daytraders... y luego ascenso!


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

El rumor que comenté antes:

Market Report -- In Play (): Briefing.com Business News - MSN Money

*Small-cap Ariad Pharma (ARIA 2.70 +0.14) saw a muted reaction to chatter that Merck (**MRK 31.19 +0.21) is interested in acquiring ARIA.*.. Another biotech Vical (*VICL 5.16 +0.14*) had some help bouncing off its lows when it was rumored to get an offer from Teva Pharma (*TEVA 51.88 +0.51*). Vical develops DNA-based vaccines and therapeutics for the prevention/treatment of infectious diseases, Teva on the other hand, is most known for its generic drug business. Last, but not least, Hovnanian (*HOV 4.14 +0.11*) traded higher following a rumor that a Chinese investor was in talks to acquire the co, however the stock has since retreated. This rumor follows a WSJ report yesterday that China's $300 bln sovereign-wealth fund is eyeing big investments in distressed U.S. real estate.


----------



## Carolus Rex (9 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cachondo me podías haber dicho esto ayer o esta mañana, puse en el foro que las compraba...
> 
> Ahora que hago las largo? me pillo unas ANDS? Help!



Ojo que no todo el monte es orégano, llevo LGND desde los 2.76USD, luego vi lo de NRGN y las pillé a 0.200USD, de momento estoy esperando a ver lo que ocurre con LNGD.

También llevo ANDS desde 2.33USD, y MESA a 0.260USD, ARIA a 1.83 de media, ONTY a 4.99USD y bastantes mas, un poco de todo, ANPI, CRXX, HYTM, KOOL, MTXX, SPPI, STSI, KPN, ABK, CBAK, HPJ, SIRI, VLCN... unas con pérdidas y otras con ganancias... pero retocando la cartera cada 8-10 días.

En total invertidos aprox. 100K USD y guardo, por si acaso, para liquidez otros 100K USD rentabilidad 10-20%, si le doy la vuelta a la cartera en 6/8 semanas, voy realizado plusvalías y recomprando desde mas abajo o entrando en nuevos valores si en algún mpomento parecen rentables...

Dentro de poco regresaremos a los cortos, como ya hicimos entre Enero y Abil, no te quepa duda....

Un saludo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Ojo que no todo el monte es orégano, llevo LGND desde los 2.76USD, luego vi lo de NRGN y las pillé a 0.200USD, de momento estoy esperando a ver lo que ocurre con LNGD.
> 
> También llevo ANDS desde 2.33USD, y MESA a 0.260USD, ARIA a 1.83 de media, ONTY a 4.99USD y bastantes mas, un poco de todo, ANPI, CRXX, HYTM, KOOL, MTXX, SPPI, STSI, KPN, ABK, CBAK, HPJ, SIRI, VLCN... unas con pérdidas y otras con ganancias... pero retocando la cartera cada 8-10 días.
> 
> ...




Pues tienes el mismo planteamiento que yo solo que tengo 5 veces menos dinero en líquido y en acciones XD!

También tienen hambre de cortos mi parte de bancolchón.


----------



## Speculo (9 Sep 2009)

Vengo escribiendo menos estos días porque tengo bastante trabajo acumulado y además vengo largo en el stoxx desde hace algo más de 100 puntos, lo que me deja mucha holgura ya de stop de protección y estoy menos atento al asunto.
Sólo comentar que estos niveles son claves para la evolución de los índices hasta, por lo menos, el vencimiento de la semana que viene.
Tanto el amigo stoxx como el sp se enfrentan ahora mismo con sus máximos y si esta noche se quedan cerca, sería una buena señal de entrada directa para pillar toda la subida que se va a producir de aquí al final de la semana y durante toda la siguiente.
Tan sólo estaría atento a la virulencia con la que el precio pueda salir rebotado de esa línea de máximos. Para ponerse largo tal y como he dicho, sería conveniente asegurar este nivel con un lateral hasta el cierre. No creo que sea muy bueno que se pasen hoy mismo esos máximos y tampoco sería aconsejable que se volvieran a tocar las antiguas resistencias, ahora soportes, aunque creo que esto último ya es poco probable.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

Las arias en negativo ahora...


----------



## Catacrack (9 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Las arias en negativo ahora...



Ayer quise ser el mas listo del foro y he dejado de ganar unas buenas plusvalias.

Vendidas 25k Arias a 2,49 durante el dia de ayer para comprar en 2,3X y sumar algunas Arias mas a mi cartera.

Por gilipollas he comprado hoy 23k a 2,60 despues de verlas a 2,72 por miedo a perder el tren ascendente.

En total unos 3k $ tirados en 24h a la basura.

Tonuel quiero mi Nelson.

Por cierto estoy pensando en vender KOOL, ANPI y POP y meter el 100% de mi cartera en ARIA pensado en doblar antes de fin de año. Que opina DP ?


----------



## Hank Scorpio (9 Sep 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Ayer quise ser el mas listo del foro y he dejado de ganar unas buenas plusvalias.
> 
> Vendidas 25k Arias a 2,49 durante el dia de ayer para comprar en 2,3X y sumar algunas Arias mas a mi cartera.
> 
> ...



No soy la persona al que pregunta, pero ese planteamiento es de de fácil respuesta NO, se ha olvidado de la palabra diversificar, aunque te digan cualquier cosa siempre hay que tener una cartera diversificada, las cosas pueden salir diferente a lo esperado.


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

Yo lo tengo claro, pero no voy a ser el condicionante de que nadie se arruine... yo asumo mi propio riesgo.

Ahora solo mantengo del mercado USA, las ARIAs... las kool las he vendido al 0.65USD... perdiendo comisiones y 0.005centavos ...


----------



## Africano (9 Sep 2009)

WTF!!! 
Aquí "habemos" alguna gente que no posteamos pero llevamos Arias (y alguna oxpa)


----------



## Catacrack (9 Sep 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> No soy la persona al que pregunta, pero ese planteamiento es de de fácil respuesta NO, se ha olvidado de la palabra diversificar, aunque te digan cualquier cosa siempre hay que tener una cartera diversificada, las cosas pueden salir diferente a lo esperado.



Estoy hasta los mismisimos de ser pobre, si puedo multiplicar los 75mil que tengo actualmente en bolsa por 2 o por 3 podria emprender un futuro con algo de optimismo. Sin embargo mi vida no va a cambiar en nada si los perdiera ya que seguiria siendo pobre. La cosa cambiaria bastante si tubiera 200-250k para iniciar nuevo projectos.

Creo que la unica salida que tengo es arriesgar si quiero salir adelante y no quedarme estancado eternamente.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Sep 2009)

Yo reconozco que he estado tentado de vender a 2,70, me ha faltado muy poco, y hubiera hecho muy bien...

Como os digo en 2,80 tiene una resistencia muy fuerte, no tenéis más que mirar las gráficas, la gente lo sabe y han vendido a 2,7X...


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Sep 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Ojo que no todo el monte es orégano, llevo LGND desde los 2.76USD, luego vi lo de NRGN y las pillé a 0.200USD, de momento estoy esperando a ver lo que ocurre con LNGD.
> 
> También llevo ANDS desde 2.33USD, y MESA a 0.260USD, ARIA a 1.83 de media, ONTY a 4.99USD y bastantes mas, un poco de todo, ANPI, CRXX, HYTM, KOOL, MTXX, SPPI, STSI, KPN, ABK, CBAK, HPJ, SIRI, VLCN... unas con pérdidas y otras con ganancias... pero retocando la cartera cada 8-10 días.
> 
> ...



Y yo con 6.000 euros...

Después de esto, creo que voy a materializar mis plusvalías, mañana me compro una flauta y un perro, y a vivir.


----------



## Catacrack (9 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y yo con 6.000 euros...
> 
> Después de esto, creo que voy a materializar mis plusvalías, mañana me compro una flauta y un perro, y a vivir.



Con 6k € es dificil hasta para sacarse las pipas del fin de semana. Yo de ti estrenaria los CDFs de tu nueva cuenta en R4 que es un multiplicador de plusvalias (tambien de minusvalias) siempre y cuando trabajes a corto plazo.


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

Hoy en Aria... las ventas de los daytraders... estaban previstas... muchos pensaban que los resultados de la P3... iban a ser expuestos... no way!!!

Los reservamos para BERLIN.... desde el suelo de los 2.50USD ... nos vamos para los 3.00USD!


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Ayer *quise ser el mas listo del foro *y he dejado de ganar unas buenas plusvalias.
> 
> Vendidas 25k Arias a 2,49 durante el dia de ayer para comprar en 2,3X y sumar algunas Arias mas a mi cartera.
> 
> ...




no hace falta... Nelson le quiere a usted... 





Entre mañana y el viernes me voy a jartar de poner Nelsons... he dicho... 


Saludos


----------



## Carolus Rex (9 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y yo con 6.000 euros...
> 
> Después de esto, creo que voy a materializar mis plusvalías, mañana me compro una flauta y un perro, y a vivir.



Pecata, 200K USD es lo que costaba, no hace mucho, un piso barato barato..


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Sep 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Pecata, 200K USD es lo que costaba, no hace mucho, un piso barato barato..



Con la foto de tu avatar siempre pensé que no tenías más de 300$... 

Enhorabuena por esas plusvalías! 

Saludos...

PD: Hoy está siendo un día muy bueno en ARIA, nuevos máximos, buen suelo, mucho volumen... por ahora pinta muy bien...


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo reconozco que he estado tentado de vender a 2,70, me ha faltado muy poco, y hubiera hecho muy bien...
> 
> Como os digo en 2,80 tiene una resistencia muy fuerte, no tenéis más que mirar las gráficas, la gente lo sabe y han vendido a 2,7X...



Hoy he tenido un día muy afortunado 

Las he vendido a 2,74USD y ahora veo con sorpresa que ha sido el máximo del día. Ha sido pura polla.

Las vendí con la idea de ponerme largo un poco más abajo y parece que lo voy a conseguir, eso espero. Debe bajar a cerca de cerrar el hueco en 2,35USD. Con quedar en 2,42 o así ya me vale.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Sep 2009)

Ampliación al canto en Popular...

Banco Popular incrementará su capital entre 1.000 y 1.200 millones - 9/09/09 - 1527540 - elEconomista.es

Bertok, mucho cuidado que esto no es el Ibex...  como se disparen no las vuelves a ver a buen precio... la operación te puede salir redonda, pero hay mucho riesgo... mira catacrack!

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

Depende de lo que tengas invertido... personalmente... no voy arriesgarme por ganar un 5% y perder mi posición.... si tienes confianza en la empresa... no hay que jugarsela de ese modo.

Pero es muy respetable... cada cual hace lo que desea con su capital. XD


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

Wall Street Webcasting - ARIAD Pharmaceuticals, Inc.


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

En el slideshow... puedes ver todos los trials y sus fechas de resultados... este año ... tenemos unas cuantas.


----------



## Carolus Rex (9 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Con la foto de tu avatar siempre pensé que no tenías más de 300$...
> 
> Enhorabuena por esas plusvalías!
> 
> ...



Con la verdad por delante.. tengo cuarenta y muchos, siempre he vivido de alquiler, ahora vivo, por herencia, en la casa que era de mis padres, siempre he considerado el coche como lo que es, una herramienta que debe cumplir con su cometido, no como un instrumento que refleje tu estatus social, y jamás he firmado ningún préstamo y mucho menos ninguna hipoteca.... con estos datos ya me dirás si no podré contar con 130-140K EUR en efectivo... no hace falta ser ningún genio para llegar a ello...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2009)

Estaba convencido que hoy marcaba vela roja y la resistencia en los alrededores de 2,80 me convenció de hacer la jugada. Esto no quita para que el precio de venta haya sido pura suerte.

También quería ver una muy buena operación consolidada y cerrada.

La tengo en el radar caliente, caliente.

No se descuiden porque seguro que viajaremos juntos en ARIA de nuevo.


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

Hoy le envíamos algo a los MMs???? estamos a tiempo... cerramos en 2.60USD XD WISHTK!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Sep 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Con la verdad por delante.. tengo cuarenta y muchos, siempre he vivido de alquiler, ahora vivo, por herencia, en la casa que era de mis padres, siempre he considerado el coche como lo que es, una herramienta que debe cumplir con su cometido, no como un instrumento que refleje tu estatus social, y jamás he firmado ningún préstamo y mucho menos ninguna hipoteca.... con estos datos ya me dirás si no podré contar con 130-140K EUR en efectivo... no hace falta ser ningún genio para llegar a ello...
> 
> Saludos.



Lo decía en plan broma... :o

Creo que es muy factible ahorrar eso, yo tengo treinta y pocos y lo he ahorrado... 

Saludos...


----------



## Catacrack (9 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ampliación al canto en Popular...
> 
> Banco Popular incrementará su capital entre 1.000 y 1.200 millones - 9/09/09 - 1527540 - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



Al loro que tambien tengo 7k POP contratadas a traves de CDF's a una media de 7,47€.

Tonuel sigue preparando Nelsons!!!


----------



## Catacrack (9 Sep 2009)

Creo que soy el jovenzuelo del foro 24 años, vivo del alquiler pero me quiero comprar una chabola en Sant Cugat de unos 500m2 a buen precio.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Sep 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Creo que soy el jovenzuelo del foro 24 años, vivo del alquiler pero me quiero comprar una chabola en Sant Cugat de unos 500m2 a buen precio.



Herencia o braga-tazo...? :

Saludos...


----------



## Catacrack (9 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Herencia o braga-tazo...? :
> 
> Saludos...



Lo de la chabola de Sant Cugat ? Con las plusvalias que me generen las ARIAs.


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Al loro que tambien tengo 7k POP contratadas a traves de CDF's a una media de 7,47€.
> 
> Tonuel sigue preparando Nelsons!!!










El Nelson se te queda corto... :


Saludos


----------



## Catacrack (9 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El Nelson se te queda corto... :
> 
> 
> Saludos




Hablando de todo un poco, como llevas los cortos del botas?


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Hablando de todo un poco, como llevas los cortos del botas?



No llevo... los últimos que le puse le saqué un par de céntimos... 




y más que le voy a sacar... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2009)

Como soy buen chaval os voy a contar lo que me ha dicho un amiguete:





*tonuel prepara los cortos que se va a cagar la perra...* :



Saludos :


----------



## chameleon (9 Sep 2009)

espera que dé el estirón, no? 

vaya día más aburrido, menos mal que me he ido de cañitas...
a ver si maána hay más movimiento
felicidades a todos por las plusvalías !!


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> espera que de el estirón, no?




No hacemos prisioneros... :



Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

Hoy hemos sufrido en ARIA... siempre es mejor sufrir y ganar en el futuro.. que perder la gran oportunidad!

Que pensariamos de los que vendieron el SAN en 5,00€ ... cuando compraron en 4,00€ ?????

Cierre plano, buen volumen de negociado.... las buenas noticias están en camino.


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

VION .. ha recuperado... un ejemplo de no vender con el PANICO!!!!

Vion Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Catacrack (9 Sep 2009)

DP ya hice la pregunta hace algunos meses en el foro y sigo dandole vueltas. Los que operamos en $ no tenemos alguna posibildad de abrir una cuenta de valores con esa divisa para no tener que pagar el cambio cada C/V y no depender tanto de las fluctuaciones del $ y asi hacer el cambio cuando nos venga mejor y no en el momento de la C/V.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## chameleon (9 Sep 2009)

juas, zeltia tiene prestadas 13,4 millones de acciones. el 6% de su capital 
uno de los cortistas es banesto
se pone interesante


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

A mi modo de verlo, la comisión en mi broker.... es asumible.... a la seguridad que me ofrece versus cualquier incidencia posible con brokers internacionales.

Al menos con el capital de mi cuenta. XD


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

ZELTIA... van a hacer dinero con las posis cortas... no tengo muy claro que J&J pueda ejercer presión en la FDA... para cambiar la opinión en este corto plazo.

Pero... siempre estoy abierto a sorpresas!


----------



## chameleon (9 Sep 2009)

sólo necesitan sacar un bulo de los suyos, que sea convincente. sobre lo del parkinson por ejemplo. preparando el terreno en los medios etc

estoy al 0% de beneficio/pérdida en zeltia. sólo mantengo porque creo que tiene que saltar, aunque sea por berrinche de los cuidadores 

las tubacex van bien, un poco lentas pero bien


----------



## donpepito (9 Sep 2009)

En el tintero de FAKES... tienen el test de la GRIPE A... se ha quedado en standby... es complicado que la FDA apruebe su medicamento... ellos lo saben.... la fecha está al caer.


----------



## chameleon (9 Sep 2009)

si, decían que lo iban a probar en septiembre / otoño

hace un tiempo que sólo habláis de compañías USA. voy a tener que ponerme al día para seguiros


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

No me gusta seguirle el juego a las agencias españolas.... prefiero correr el riesgo de los cuidadores del mercado USA.... además de conseguir plusv / minusv a medio plazo, sin esperar al xanchu de turno... de la mano fuerte patria.

Solo tienes que estar atento a los nuevos millonarios que hay todos los días en el NASDAQ... nunca verás subidas del 2000% en España.... ni los mejores chicharrines!

Mucho riesgo asumible... al menos por mi parte.

Si algo he aprendido de este mercado, es que no merece la pena... realizar plusv a corto plazo... siempre hay noticias que pueden triplicarlas... y nunca sabes cuando vienen! 

Compra de la compañia por otras empresas del sector... realidades... no fantasias del iBEX... teatro RUSO, CHINO... ya me entiendes... REP... 

Solo tienes que echar un ojo a los consejos de adm de las empresas patrias... nunca te darán la oportunidad de hacer dinero... ellos lo hacen a su manera.


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Como es posible que repsol no haya tocado los 20,00€... con el precio del barril al doble desde marzo?

La Koplo... ha vendido su parte en REPSOL.


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Chameleon... cuando tiempo hemos pasado jugando dentro del iBex... y cuantas plusv has hecho que merezcan la pena, realmente?

En cambio desde el momento que operas en USA... sabes perfectamente, que has estado perdiendo el tiempo, (dinero muerto), entre comisiones, etc ... en nuestro iBEX.

TRE... es lo + parecido a pelotazo... recuerdo la subasta que la tumbaron a 20,00€ no hace ni 4 meses ... y mira por donde la llevan ahora.... echaron a mucha gente... recuerda hace un par de meses... jugamos con ella en los 30,00€


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Opssss... este fondo compró las ARIAd .... a mediados de agosto... mira la rentabilidad que lleva, en menos de un mes:

<table class="sortable" id="anyid" width="955"><tbody><tr class="odd"><td name="tcol1" id="tcol1" nowrap="nowrap">2009-08-14</td><td name="tcol2" id="tcol2" nowrap="nowrap">2009-06-30</td><td name="tcol3" id="tcol3" style="text-align: left;" nowrap="nowrap"> 13F-HR</td><td name="tcol4" id="tcol4" style="text-align: left;">Dekabank Deutsche Girozentrale</td><td name="tcol13" id="tcol13" style="text-align: left;">No Data</td><td name="tcol5" id="tcol5" nowrap="nowrap"> 997,000</td><td name="tcol9" id="tcol9" nowrap="nowrap">New Holding</td><td name="tcol10" id="tcol10" nowrap="nowrap">997,000</td><td name="tcol11" id="tcol11" nowrap="nowrap">100 %</td><td name="tcol6" id="tcol6" nowrap="nowrap">$1,944,150</td><td name="tcol7" id="tcol7" nowrap="nowrap">$2,552,320</td><td name="tcol8" id="tcol8" nowrap="nowrap">$608,170</td><td name="tcol14" id="tcol14" sorttable_customkey="31.28" nowrap="nowrap">31.28 % </td><td name="tcol12" id="tcol12" nowrap="nowrap">*$608,170*</td><td name="tcol20" id="tcol20" nowrap="nowrap">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## LOLO08 (10 Sep 2009)

Noticia sobre el adelanto del broncodilatador por parte de ALMIRALL
ACTUALIZA 2 - Almirall adelanta registro de broncodilator Europa | Reuters

Que os parece la acción? para entrar con objetivo de 13,14e...precios estos previos al retraso de la puesta a examen del medicamento en el regulador europeo.


----------



## Burney (10 Sep 2009)

hola gente, estoy echando un voltio por valores varios

atención a las AVZ que también pueden dar un tirón muy interesante...

otra pues que mañana voy a tener en vigilancia...


Y otra más a vigilar: MTS si rompe al alza los 27 euros hay que entrar al vuelo.


----------



## LOLO08 (10 Sep 2009)

Burney, el subidón de nh de ayer de 11%( te habrás enterado, supongo) es por rumores de opa por parte de accor.

Invertia.com - NH Hoteles lidera alzas Bolsa, al avanzar 11,19%, ante posible opa de Accor

Tengo Mitales a 24,8. Sigo el valor diariamente. Hay una resistencia en las proximidades de 26,4 dura de roer. Ha tropezado en ella varias veces, si la supera orden de compra.


----------



## Burney (10 Sep 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Burney, el subidón de nh de ayer de 11%( te habrás enterado, supongo) es por rumores de opa por parte de accor.
> 
> Invertia.com - NH Hoteles lidera alzas Bolsa, al avanzar 11,19%, ante posible opa de Accor
> 
> Tengo Mitales a 24,8. Sigo el valor diariamente. Hay una resistencia en las proximidades de 26,2 dura de roer. Ha tropezado en ella varias veces, si la supera orden de compra.



hola lolo, de la subida me he enterado, de hecho le he sacado unos eurillos entrando al vuelo en cuanto he visto que superaba el 3,50 que era la zona de maximos anteriores

lo que no sabía era el motivo por el que ha abierto tan arriba y sobre todo superando una importantísima directriz bajista de muy largo plazo

si llegase al 2,50-2,60 creo que NHH sería una excelente oportunidad de compra

las MTS según mi visualchart tienen la resistencia importante en los 27 euros, una vez superado eso via libre hacia arriba...


----------



## LOLO08 (10 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> hola lolo, de la subida me he enterado, de hecho le he sacado unos eurillos entrando al vuelo en cuanto he visto que superaba el 3,50 que era la zona de maximos anteriores
> 
> lo que no sabía era el motivo por el que ha abierto tan arriba y sobre todo superando una importantísima directriz bajista de muy largo plazo
> 
> ...



Ok.. subo un poco la resistencia a superar de las mitales, por eso de asegurarme próximas aventuras alcistas a 26,7e.


----------



## Burney (10 Sep 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Ok.. subo un poco la resistencia a superar de las mitales, por eso de asegurarme próximas aventuras alcistas a 26,7e.



en mi gráfico están en los 27 euros... es ahi donde entraré si lo supera

por cierto, las iberias hoy también han cerrado por encima de una directriz bajista... esto es un ataque alcista a discrección... 


Las acerinox, otras que si superan el 15,20 darán un trallazo alcista...


Las A3TV se me han escapado: eran para entrar en cuanto superasen el 7,60: lo ha hecho hoy y ha cerrado en 8,15. Una pena. De estas me olvido ya.


----------



## LOLO08 (10 Sep 2009)

Iberia es otro valor que se ha calentado con rumores, en este caso, de fusión con british. Puede que me equivoque, pero no le veo mucho recorrido.

ACX lleva un gráfico de mdio plazo impecable.. no parece que entrando haya peligro al menos a corto plazo.


----------



## Burney (10 Sep 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Iberia es otro valor que se ha calentado con rumores, en este caso, de fusión con british. Puede que me equivoque, pero no le veo mucho recorrido.



podría ser... no sigo mucho las noticias de esa empresa...

tecnicamente si supera el 2,20 creo que son compra clara...

Las GAM se podrían picotear si supera los 16 euros y entrarle fuerte si rompe al alza los 17,20 euros

por supuesto que siempre con stops por debajo de esos niveles por si fueran roturas falsas...

Las SOL, otra que ha cerrado rozando máximos anteriores, si confirma rotura del 5,90 las veo por la zona de los 7 euros...


----------



## Burney (10 Sep 2009)

en cuanto al ibex, le veo una proyección hasta el 11800-11900

si el ibex supera el 11520 en mi opinión habría que estar alcistas hasta los niveles de arriba, pero con cuidado (stops) por si fuera rotura falsa, superar ese nivel y luego romperlo a la baja podría ser una señal muy bajista...


----------



## LOLO08 (10 Sep 2009)

Sip, iberia y los ingleses...
ACTUALIZA-Iberia avanza ante informaciones impulso fusión con BA | Reuters

En GAM ando metido, compradas a 15,4e. Espero la subida y soltarlas a 18e. ( ese es mi objetivo)


----------



## LOLO08 (10 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> en cuanto al ibex, le veo una proyección hasta el 11800-11900
> 
> si el ibex supera el 11520 en mi opinión habría que estar alcistas hasta los niveles de arriba, pero con cuidado (stops) por si fuera rotura falsa, superar ese nivel y luego romperlo a la baja podría ser una señal muy bajista...



En 11.800/11.900 yo me bajo del tren con casi todo. Empiezo a padecer mal de altura. Y a esperar la corrección que nos podría llevar de nuevo a la cota de los 10.000 y ahí volver entrar con la artillería.

Que fácil parece , no???


----------



## Burney (10 Sep 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> En 11.800/11.900 yo me bajo del tren con casi todo. Empiezo a padecer mal de altura. Y a esperar la corrección que nos podría llevar de nuevo a la cota de los 10.000 y ahí volver entrar con la artillería.
> 
> Que fácil parece , no???



joder, has casi clavado la zona donde más o menos yo entraría fuerte...

pues si, demasiado fácil... a ver que pasa... de todas formas a corto ya hay divergencias bajistas varias... asi que un techo de mercado de corto plazo está cerca



LOLO08 dijo:


> Sip, iberia y los ingleses...
> ACTUALIZA-Iberia avanza ante informaciones impulso fusión con BA | Reuters
> 
> En GAM ando metido, compradas a 15,4e. Espero la subida y soltarlas a 18e. ( ese es mi objetivo)



suerte con ellas, si rompe al alza el 17,20 veo bastante probable que se te hagan


----------



## chameleon (10 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Chameleon... cuando tiempo hemos pasado jugando dentro del iBex... y cuantas plusv has hecho que merezcan la pena, realmente?
> 
> En cambio desde el momento que operas en USA... sabes perfectamente, que has estado perdiendo el tiempo, (dinero muerto), entre comisiones, etc ... en nuestro iBEX.
> 
> TRE... es lo + parecido a pelotazo... recuerdo la subasta que la tumbaron a 20,00€ no hace ni 4 meses ... y mira por donde la llevan ahora.... echaron a mucha gente... recuerda hace un par de meses... jugamos con ella en los 30,00€



si tienes razón. las plusvalías de este año son gracias a las INGs. del ibex no llegan ni a la mitad, a pesar de haber movido el doble de pasta.
hay que pasarse al americano


----------



## carvil (10 Sep 2009)

Buenos dias 


La subida de anoche fué con volúmen, esto debería impulsarnos hacia la zona 1044-1047 en SP500 futuros


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2009)

A los buenos días!

Ya tenemos en estos momentos nuevo máximo anual en el Stoxx, dentro de un rato pondré estadísticas sobre los máximos anuales en septiembre.

Parece que vamos hasta el infinito y más allá, la apertura del contado de hoy traerá cola.


----------



## Bambi (10 Sep 2009)

buenos días, que poco duran las vacas ¿no? :-(

ahora que os leo a dp y chameleon... a pesar de las jugosas plusvalías recientes con POP y NHH (en esta última entre trás leer la recomendación en Ecotrader by the way, al zar...), planeo hacer las américas tmb, habría ganado bastante más desde Mayo de esa manera... a ver si recorta Aria que visto lo visto 

hoy se presenta interesante viendo el nikkei y el punto en que estamos, estamos en zona de resistencias peponianas

ah, Mulder no te dejes engañar: fumar mola, y eso es todo lo que hay que saber


----------



## pyn (10 Sep 2009)

Buenos días,
comienzo bajista desde la resistencia de los 11.515 como la otra vez. Ha dibujado una vela (30min)practicamente igual a la de ese día. Eso no concuerda mucho con el escenario alcista que se planteaba ¿no?.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Sep 2009)

Criteria vende la mitad de Port Aventura a los italianos Inverindustrial por 94,8 millones - 10/09/09 - 1528590 - elEconomista.es


----------



## chameleon (10 Sep 2009)

tonuel, espero que compraras ayer...


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> tonuel, espero que compraras ayer...




Algó compré... pero no papelitos precisamente... :


Saludos


----------



## Catacrack (10 Sep 2009)

tonuel mis POPulares dan gusto verlas. No quiere unas pocas ?


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> tonuel mis POPulares dan gusto verlas. No quiere unas pocas ?




Ya he vaciado las aguas mayores esta mañana... pero gracias... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Buenos días.

El PoP ha colocado ya las acciones a 7,00€ .... seguro que las recompró el Paki, con la promesa del llevarlas a 8,00€ XD


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2009)

Pues ya tengo las estadísticas que anunciaba hace un rato.

La pregunta es ¿cual fue el máximo absoluto de los años en que se hizo mínimo en marzo y en septiembre ese mes fue máximo?

1925-11
1935-11
1968-12
1978-09
1980-11
2003-12

Como vemos hay mayoría de noviembres con 3 resultados, le sigue diciembre con 2 y septiembre con 1 incidencia.

En octubre no se hizo ningún máximo en años muy parecidos a este, esto nos daría una posible corrección para ese mes de lo que llevamos recorrido de rebote.

Como ya es sabido por todo el hilo, el periodo examinado va de 1896 hasta 2008 usando el índice Dow Jones Industrial.


----------



## Burney (10 Sep 2009)

buenos dias tropa:

largos en AVZ a 0,951

de las que tengo en seguimiento creo que no hay otra que haya superado resistencias

una pena que en avz haya entrado algo tarde, pero algo podré rascar hasta el 0,99 (maximo anterior que imagino no podrá pasar a la primera...)


----------



## Deudor (10 Sep 2009)

Me da un poco de verguenza decirlo, pero ahi va:

me he puesto largo en el popular a 7,16


----------



## chameleon (10 Sep 2009)

popular ha ganado en 1/2 2009 un 35% menos que en 2008
es el banco que peor está


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

Mecagüen las cintras... :

Apunto de volarme el stop en los 6,44€... :


Pero eso no pasará.....!!!!!








Saludos :


----------



## Samzer (10 Sep 2009)

Una pregunta breve a propósito del Banco Popular El blog de DROBLO

El 27 de abril de 2009 las acciones de Banco Popular cotizaban a 6.17 euros y ayer cerraron a 7.41 euros…es decir, la capitalización global del banco ha mejorado un 20% desde entonces.

¿Cómo es posible entonces que el 27 de abril de este año el consejero delegado del Banco Popular dijera que “el banco descarta de plano realizar una ampliación de capital tanto privada como pública” (Pblico.es - El Banco Popular cerrará 300 sucursales antes de 2010 ) y ahora la necesite?

¿Qué hubiera pasado entonces si el precio de las acciones no hubiera subido?


----------



## Gamu (10 Sep 2009)

¿me equivoco o se ha formado un bonito doble techo en los 11520?

¿Será este el inicio de la bajada preconizada por tantos?


----------



## chameleon (10 Sep 2009)

popular está mal
hay informes por ahí circulando y sus números son dramáticos (pregunten a azkuna)
las posiciones cortas millonarias no son casualidad. se sabe que es un banco zombie

pero como aquí hay interés en que no caiga nada... pues entre ayuditas del BdE, levantann un poco la cotización por aquí, otro poco por allá, cierre de cortos...
al fin y al cabo un fondo no puede competir con las inyecciones del BdE

el ibex es una juerga

PD: vamos a atravesar los 11520 sin problemas


----------



## Burney (10 Sep 2009)

las Santanderes ya están en la zona objetivo de recorte que les tenia: el 10,50 (ayer ya tenia casi descartado verlas ahi... que jodia es la bolsa coño)

por debajo de ese nivel...


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2009)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wU1pD4xPe2M&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wU1pD4xPe2M&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

Divertidísimo!

Se lo dedico a Tonuel


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Divertidísimo!
> 
> Se lo dedico a Tonuel




El ibex desplomándose y mis cintras en verde... que perra es la vida... :o



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

Ahí va más capital para mi hedge fund...


El botas me está llamando... 


Saludos


----------



## chameleon (10 Sep 2009)

normal que haya este nerviosismo
estamos en niveles clave
ojo porque estamos otra vez en el soportillo. cuando se confirme una vez más vamos pahrriba


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

Saludos :


----------



## Bambi (10 Sep 2009)

es prematuro hablar de doble techo a ver como cerramos, pero lo que parece claro es que pasar el nivel de 11500 está costando, creo que es la resistencia Peponiana, la que daría credibilidad o no a su teoria (él sigue erre que erre en sus comentarios en eleconomista "camino a 7800") :


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> es prematuro hablar de doble techo a ver como cerramos, pero lo que parece claro es que pasar el nivel de 11500 está costando, creo que es la resistencia Peponiana, la que daría credibilidad o no a su teoria (él sigue erre que erre en sus comentarios en eleconomista "camino a 7800") :



no es la misma persona... :o


Saludos


----------



## Bambi (10 Sep 2009)

jaja Tonuel que perro, esa tenacidad resultaba familiar


----------



## pyn (10 Sep 2009)

La verdad es que la hostia que se ha dado el ibex las dos veces que ha chocado con los 11520 es clara, tanto el dia 28 como hoy, ha sido tocarlos y desplomarse 100 puntos en nada.

¿Cuál es el siguiente soporte que veis 11250?


----------



## Gamu (10 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> PD: vamos a atravesar los 11520 sin problemas



11320 y bajando.


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2009)

Señores!

El S&P ha hecho máximo anual en el overnight ¿alguien cree que eso no se debería confirmar cuando tengan el mercado abierto?

Yo lo dudo mucho.


----------



## chameleon (10 Sep 2009)

alta volatilidad
está claro que son niveles clave, somos conscientes
peroo falta el ultimo éxtasis, y luego incluso guarrear un poco a esos niveles


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

jur jur... las cintras... 


Stop Loss en 6,34€...


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

Tengo el botón rojo con el careto del botas en la yema de los dedos... :


Que alguien diga.... YA... :



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Tengo el botón rojo con el careto del botas en la yema de los dedos... :
> 
> Que alguien diga.... YA...



Este movimiento a la baja ha tenido poquísimo volumen comparado con las subidas anteriores, es más falso que Judas.


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Este movimiento a la baja ha tenido poquísimo volumen comparado con las subidas anteriores, es más falso que Judas.




El chulibex haciendo de las suyas... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El chulibex haciendo de las suyas...



Hay más que eso, de 17:30 a 22:00 que son las horas en que el futuro del Stoxx está abierto, el contado cerrado y manda el S&P se ve como el primero no sigue los movimientos exagerados o falsos del S&P, sin embargo si que sigue los válidos.

Ahora pasa lo contrario el S&P no ha seguido al Stoxx en esta bajada tan fuerte que ha hecho, si el Stoxx lo hubiera hecho igual que el S&P no habría bajado de 2820, sin embargo ha llegado a 2794.


----------



## Bambi (10 Sep 2009)

y paró en 11300, y seguramente girará cuando abran los yanquis, pero si siguen sin consolidarse los máximos servidor no compartirá el optimismo de Chameleon y Mulder

-7% el POP ahora, espero que el personal tuviera stops


----------



## Deudor (10 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> -7% el POP ahora, espero que el personal tuviera stops



Saltaron hace rato.
De todas formas la cotización del popular por debajo de 7 euros me sigue pareciendo atractiva para esta semana.
Soy un figura...


----------



## Claca (10 Sep 2009)

Buenas a todos

Estamos muy arriba y las ansisas bajistas me pueden -más estando octubre a la vuelta de la esquina -, pero que los maestros del ibex vean todavía un último tironzillo al alza me inspira demasiado respeto como para no ser cauteloso, de modo que sigo esperando a ver un buen punto de entrada. Aún así, pensando en esta situación, creo que las cosas cada vez se ponen más feas para el rebote, especialmente si tenemos en cuenta que cada peldaño que el índice sube supone para mucha gente una buena oportunidad de bajarse del carro. Es necesario recordar que mucha gente que compró a niveles actuales o superiores contemplaron en marzo como sus cuentas entraban en un rojo espantoso, creo lógico considerar que gran parte de esta gente soltará en cuanto vea posible salirse con un mínimo de dignidad, por lo que será necesario un gran volumen de compras para oxigenar los índices hasta cotas superiores. La pregunta es: ¿entrará ese dinero? Yo no lo veo nada claro, que el tippex se está agotando.

En fin, una reflexión sin más. En las próximas semanas espero poder acomparños diariamente aunque sea por las tardes, tengo mono de este hilo.


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Saltaron hace rato.
> De todas formas la cotización del popular por debajo de 7 euros me sigue pareciendo atractiva para esta semana.
> Soy un figura...



Pues nada hamijo... métele un largo si tienes cojones... 


Saludos


----------



## Kujire (10 Sep 2009)

se palpa el "perroflautismo" bolsero .... 

por cierto,.... buenos días


----------



## Deudor (10 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues nada hamijo... métele un largo si tienes cojones...



Espero a que termine un poco la caida libre, que es que se está precipitando...


----------



## chameleon (10 Sep 2009)

vaya barrido han hecho en tubacex, de 3,39 - 3,49 - 3,31 
una auténtica montaña rusa


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

Fuera cintras... 6 centimacos de pérdidas... 


Podia haber sido peor... :o


por cierto Mulder...


Si encuentras el volumen me llamas...


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Saltaron hace rato.
> De todas formas la cotización del popular por debajo de 7 euros me sigue pareciendo atractiva para esta semana.
> Soy un figura...



No hay nada como ponerse largo en un banco el mismo día que anuncia ampliación de capital


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

Meteria unos largos... :o



pero no tengo cojones...


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Sep 2009)

Creo que no lo habís comentado pero ARIA va en el PM con un -3,52%

Según mi teoría (que ayer se cumplió más o menos) cerramos en positivo hoy.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo soy más de 2840, el fibo38,2% en el S&P costó de pasar, supongo que en el Stoxx pasará algo parecido...
> 
> Saludos...



Me voy a poner una medallita... 

Máximo de hoy 2840,1... perdonad por no acertar el decimal... 

Saludos...

PD: Mañana es 11/S, que tal se dan esos días en bolsa Mulder...?


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Creo que no lo habís comentado pero ARIA va en el PM con un -3,52%
> 
> Según mi teoría (que ayer se cumplió más o menos) cerramos en positivo hoy.



¿No hay nadie que se meta...? :


Os veo acojonaditos... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

Largo en SAN a 10,50... 


Stop Loss 10,43€


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿No hay nadie que se meta...? :
> 
> 
> Os veo acojonaditos...
> ...



Pues ya sabes, pilla 100k en CFD´s un 4% majo te llevas...


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues ya sabes, pilla 100k en CFD´s un 4% majo te llevas...



Ya estoy dentro... y con plusvas... 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Sep 2009)

Tonuel, manda narices que hayas ido corto todo este tiempo y que te pongas largo justo donde dijo Pepon que se daría la vuelta...  Lo tuyo es llevar la contraria! 

Saludos...

PD: Aunque hay que reconocer que el Stop lo has puesto muy bien...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya estoy dentro... y con plusvas...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Corto o largo? porque contigo no hay quien se aclare...

Yo las tengo a precio medio 2,015 y tu?


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Corto o largo? porque contigo no hay quien se aclare...
> 
> Yo las tengo a precio medio 2,015 y tu?



Me referia a que si no habia nadie que se meteria largo en el chulibex..., no en Ariad... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel, manda narices que hayas ido corto todo este tiempo y que te pongas largo justo donde dijo Pepon que se daría la vuelta... Lo tuyo es llevar la contraria!
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Aunque hay que reconocer que el Stop lo has puesto muy bien...




Estar fuera es de pobres... ya lo sabes... ya aún tengo fe en Mulder y el arreón... y si no pues nada... 7 centimacos y una imperial pa la butxaca... :o


Que es lo más probable... 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Sep 2009)

* A las 14.30:
*- PETICIONES DE SUBSIDIO DE PARO SEMANALES.
Dato previo: 570.000. Previsión: 560.000.
*
* A las 14.30:
- DÉFICIT COMERCIAL de julio.
Dato previo: -27,010. Previsión: -27.500 millones de dólares.

* A las 17.00:
- RESERVAS SEMANALES DE CRUDO. 

Tonuel cuidado con los stops tan ceñidos que en diez minutos puede haber volatilidad...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel cuidado con los stops tan ceñidos que en diez minutos puede haber volatilidad...



Han estado apunto de volármelo... 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Sep 2009)

Por cierto, comienza a entrar volumen en ariad, ya hemos tocado el 2.62$

Lástima de no saber entrar en PM y comprar también a 2.47$ 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

imperial o no imperial... ése es el dilema... :o


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Sep 2009)

* A las 14.30:
PETICIONES DE SUBSIDIO DE PARO SEMANALES.
Dato previo: 570.000. Previsión: 560.000.

*Peticiones de subsidio de paro de la semana del 5 de septiembre pasan de 576.000 a 550.000 mejor de lo esperado que eran 560.000.

La media de 4 semanas baja de 572.750 a 570.000.

El total de parados cobrando el subsidio que últimamente se mira mucho por los grandes operadores, baja de 6,247 millones a 6,088 millones, mucho mejor que los 6,20 millones esperados. 
*
Saludos....


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

¿Cómo estaba eso de los 12500...? 


Me voy a comer... cuiden de lo mio...


Saludos


----------



## chameleon (10 Sep 2009)

veis que bien?
seguimos con el maquillaje. los mercados quieren terminar la última onda y nada se lo impide


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2009)

Pues yo entré largo ayer (no en el sitio donde quería) y he tenido la sangre fría de aguantar esta mañana perdiendo todas las plusvalías que tenía hasta el máximo de esta mañana.

Pero sigo dentro y aguantando, también sigo creyendo que el S&P no puede hacer un máximo anual en un overnight, eso no tiene sentido y esta tarde nos arreglarán la papeleta.

Aunque es cierto que el calendario que puse este fin de semana pasado no se está cumpliendo ni mucho menos, vamos muy atrasados.

edito: además el S&P está muy cerca de su gap, lo cerrará seguramente nada más empiecen


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Si te abres una cuenta con un broker americano y habilitas la opción de AM/PM puedes operar en esos mercados.

Lo veo bien... para aquellos que necesitan el dinero urgentemente y no pueden esperar a la campana!


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Tonuel... en esta web... sale el arma secreta de los anal-istos... en los primeros segundos del video.

Welcome!


----------



## chameleon (10 Sep 2009)

están acumulando en TUB, se va a los 3,80 ...

zeltia: La EMEA se reúne entre el 21 y el 24 de este mes y podría hacer pública su decisión el día 24. La decisión de la FDA no tiene fecha prevista, pero tendrá lugar en septiembre.

hay que estar fuera antes. no les queda mucho para calentar el valor


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Sep 2009)

Quiebra un broker centenario: El centenario «broker» neerlandés Van der Moolen se declara en quiebra - Economia_Banca - Economia - ABC.es

Y

Weber dice que Alemania podría necesitar 20 años para volver al nivel de relación entre deuda y PIB de 2008, nada menos... :

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Sep 2009)

** A las 14.30:
- DÉFICIT COMERCIAL de julio.
Dato previo: -27,010. Previsión: -27.500 millones de dólares.
*
El déficit comercial de EEUU de julio *sube de 27.490 millones de dólares a 31.960 millones* en el mes de julio.

*Peor dato desde enero de 2009 donde llegó a 36.960 millones. Hay que recordar que ese dato de enero era el peor en 10 años.
*
Las exportaciones suben 2,2 %, pero las importaciones suben 4,7 %, aquí está el desfase.

Parece que la subida de los precios del crudo tiene mucho que ver con este mal dato.

Dato evidentemente malo, pero no suele ser algo que preocupe en exceso a las bolsas tradicionalmente muy acostumbradas a no hacer caso de este agujero negro. Malo para el dólar y bueno para bonos, porque esto obligará a revisar a la baja el PIB, donde el comercio exterior es una partida importante. En cualquier caso le quita algo de hierro el hecho de que las exportaciones suben 2,2 %

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Weber dice que Alemania podría necesitar 20 años para volver al nivel de relación entre deuda y PIB de 2008, nada menos...



Es que esos no mienten y lo mejor que puede pasar con esas previsiones es que no se cumplan. Aquí como siempre se hacen previsiones imposibles de cumplir.


----------



## Burney (10 Sep 2009)

ya he vuelto, qué visita más inoportuna...

me ha saltado el stop de las AVZ en 0,944, así que vuelvo a estar fuera (no se puede ganar una guerra sin perder soldados)

voy a ver si me pongo al dia de las noticias de hoy


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Generex Biotechnology Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Sep 2009)

El día que el Ibex se deja 200 puntos Tonuel y Deudor largos... ni Apolo hoygan!


----------



## pyn (10 Sep 2009)

Y pepon26 sin decir ni mu...nos tiene castigados.


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El día que el Ibex se deja 200 puntos Tonuel y Deudor largos... ni Apolo hoygan!



Está claro, era muy mala señal para el mercado 

edito: hoy hay una extrañísima falta de liquidez que no me cuadra con nada, ojo liquidez en forma de volumen, el dinero también ha bajado pero refleja la cotización tal como está, aunque desde hace unos días lo veo más débil de lo normal.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Y pepon26 sin decir ni mu...nos tiene castigados.



Habrá vendido ya todos sus contratos, porque eran unos cuantos... :

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (10 Sep 2009)

pasaba para saludar


----------



## Burney (10 Sep 2009)

dejo unos largos en:

TRG 2,49
NHH 3,55

a ver si alguno me entra...

Hasta la noche y suerte

PD: En 4,90 de las AMD también sería punto de entrada, pero como lo veo muy lejos...


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Habrá subida de las pharmas... cuando OBAMA se salga con la suya???? pillaremos algo colateralmente? XD


----------



## Kujire (10 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Habrá subida de las pharmas... cuando OBAMA se salga con la suya???? pillaremos algo colateralmente? XD



pharma caca:o.... (Obama dixit)


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Bueno .. .nosotros somos BIOTECH.


----------



## Kujire (10 Sep 2009)

*Breaking News ..... GM*

Se confirma....



> GM acuerda vender OPEL a Magna Intl. A la espera de que P. Obama (CEO de NewGM) comente la operación. GM pierde una cuota de mercado de 0.5M de unidades/año ... pero se olvida de devolver toda la plata que los gobiernos europeos le han prestado a Opel, que pierde 500M$ al mes.


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El día que el Ibex se deja 200 puntos Tonuel y Deudor largos... ni Apolo hoygan!




Largo... pero desde mínimos... :




Mulder dijo:


> Está claro, era muy mala señal para el mercado
> 
> edito: hoy hay una extrañísima falta de liquidez que no me cuadra con nada, ojo liquidez en forma de volumen, el dinero también ha bajado pero refleja la cotización tal como está, aunque desde hace unos días lo veo más débil de lo normal.



jur jur... por los pelos del ojete que no me ha vuelto a saltar el stop... 


Éjto va p'arriba señoreh... si se lo piensan se lo pierden... :



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Sep 2009)

Me estoy hartando de tanto rojo.

Kujire dale al manubrio y que empiece esto a subir.


----------



## pyn (10 Sep 2009)

¿manubrio? En mi pueblo eso significa...

pecat espero que me hayas hecho caso y hayas puesto stops... si no tu +6% estará en un -4% en un momento...


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿manubrio? En mi pueblo eso significa...
> 
> pecat espero que me hayas hecho caso y hayas puesto stops... si no tu +6% estará en un -4% en un momento...



Manubrio es una manivela, malpensado.
Tengo un stop que no ha saltado por poco.


----------



## carvil (10 Sep 2009)

Buenas tardes 


Soporte 1022 resistencia 1034 ESZ09

Muy poco volúmen por ahora


Salu2


----------



## until (10 Sep 2009)

Buenas!

Yo he vendido hoy mis 300 acc Procter and Gamble a 55 $(compradas a 52$) , lo que jode vender y que empiecen a subir .

Pregunta , la transferencia a renta 4 para abrir cuenta, como va eso , no entiendo lo de imprimir y dar a el banco.

PD: Que bien suenan los beatles remasterizados, uff...


----------



## pyn (10 Sep 2009)

El ibex se queda rezagado, el resto de indices recuperando a esta hora y nosotros a -1%. 

Pecata reeeeeemaaaaa


----------



## Stuyvesant (10 Sep 2009)

Hola niñas.

El sol sigue calentando en septiembre, la olas siguen teniendo bonitas crestas blancas, el mar sigue siendo azul, he descubierto que no soy el más inútil del mundo con una vela latina, y he conseguido reprimir un brote de neuronas insurgentes que querían un corte de pelo, rubio platino a la Beckham, moreno de bote, afeitado, robar un tabla de Windsurf y acudir en masa a un campeonato de surf femenino. Moción denegada.

Estoy madurando, aunque he llorado durante todo el camino de vuelta.


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Sep 2009)

Buenas tardes

Aguantando los largos y el chaparrón.

Creo que mañana remontará al menos para quedar a pachas 
Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> El ibex se queda rezagado, el resto de indices recuperando a esta hora y nosotros a -1%.
> 
> Pecata reeeeeemaaaaa




No conoces como actua nuestro iBEX al cierre... paciencia! :


----------



## pyn (10 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No conoces como actua nuestro iBEX al cierre... paciencia!



¿En la robasta dices? sí, algo me han contado xDDD


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿En la robasta dices? sí, algo me han contado xDDD



El caso es que hasta ahora yo no me habia quedado largo en SAN... 


Por cierto...

Pongan sus stops sólo con precio de disparo... o el imperio les acogerá en su seno... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Sep 2009)

Tonuel, adivinas a quién le has comprado las acciones....? 

Emilio Botín vende 700000 acciones de Santander por siete millones | Noticias de la Bolsa

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

Que hijo de puta el botas... por un momento he visto los 10,60... 


Edito:

10,52€ al final... que manera de engañar al gacelerio...xD


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel, adivinas a quién le has comprado las acciones....?
> 
> Emilio Botín vende 700000 acciones de Santander por siete millones | Noticias de la Bolsa
> 
> Saludos...




Esa noticia tiene 2 semanas hamijo... desde entonces he puesto unos cuantos cortos, entre ellos al botas... :o


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

En cambio en V360... si han metido un buen subidón... han comido muy agusto la gran posi de 0.38EUR


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Sep 2009)

Que planos están mis valores del nasaq... se espera la salida de algún dato?

Parece que he comprado valores del MC!

Algún comentario DP¿?


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

Quedo a la espera de los 12500... los cortos pueden esperar a unas plusvas rapiditas... :


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

LUCA.... paciencia y cautela... deja que las plusv... vengan solas!


----------



## argan (10 Sep 2009)

Las ventas de insiders en máximos. ( 4 meses llevan vendiendo como locos).
Indices en máximos anuales.

Lateral alcista, esto no cae ni por aburrimento.
Sólo tengo una pregunta,

¿Cuánto tiempo y qué porcentaje de subida queda para finalizar la distribución?

Yo he materializado mis plusvalías. Me quedo, pase lo que pase, con una cartera variada comprada en el "abismo".

Si se va al infinito, me lo pierdo y espero el próximo pánico, ahora que compre Botin. ¿Para qué operar a diario si cada cuatro años tenemos un pánico?... A la playita.

El tiempo de los cocos se termina. Llega la hora de los leones.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Sep 2009)

** A las 17.00:
- RESERVAS SEMANALES DE CRUDO. 
*
Reservas de crudo bajan 5,9 millones de barriles, mucho peor de lo esperado que era bajada de 1,5 millones

Reservas de gasolina suben 2,1 millones de barriles, contra previsiones de bajada de 1,3 millones.

Reservas de destilados suben 2 millones de barriles frente a previsiones de +800,000.

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Ya lo he explicado en otro hilo, ayer había muchos daytraders en ARIA, esperaban noticias en la conferencia, yo lo tenía claro... el CEO no suele ofrecer datos, en esta clase de eventos.

Así que hoy en ARIA, estamos muy tranquilitos... eso es bueno... la semana que viene... es la importante.


----------



## chameleon (10 Sep 2009)

el ibex ha ido adelantado a los demás. ahora se hace el remolón mientras los otros índices todavía tienen que llegar a máximos.
mi objetivo era 11550. si el ibex no sonsigue superar los máximos de hoy, mucho cuidado porque la corrección habrá llegado


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

ZELTIA ......


MADRID --El laboratorio farmacéutico español Zeltia SA (ZEL.MC) dijo el jueves que la agencia del medicamento de Estados Unidos, la FDA por sus siglas en inglés, no ha aprobado la combinación de su antitumoral Yondelis con Doxil, de Johnson & Johnson (JNJ), para tratar el cáncer de ovario recurrente. 

"La FDA (...) recomienda esperar a que se completen los análisis finales de supervivencia y se aporte información adicional para su evaluación", dijo Zeltia en un hecho relevante remitido a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores. 

La decisión de la FDA se produce después de que su comité de expertos oncológicos decidiera a mediados de julio rechazar la combinación de los compuestos por un desfavorable balance riesgo-beneficio. 

Página web: ZELTIA


----------



## chameleon (10 Sep 2009)

por lo menos mañana se va a mover


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2009)

argan dijo:


> Las ventas de insiders en máximos. ( 4 meses llevan vendiendo como locos).
> Indices en máximos anuales.
> 
> Lateral alcista, esto no cae ni por aburrimento.
> ...



Digo yo que la pregunta será que cuanto tiempo queda para finalizar la acumulación, en distribución aun no estamos, de lo contrario estaríamos bajando.

Lo cierto es que el dia ya está cerca, pero aun no toca, los insiders siempre venden antes de una corrección importante, pero no lo hacen justo antes sino un tiempo antes, tiempo que los pezqueñines aun podemos aprovechar.

Aunque también es cierto que el pánico durará poco y no volveremos al suelo del año pasado.

Todo eso según mi análisis, pero este mes veo mucha paranoia con las caidas, me imagino que a final de mes empezará la tranquilidad y las buenas noticias, al infinito y más allá y todo eso para despistar, será una buena señal, sin duda


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Ahora mismo... están confeccionando el nuevo FAKE... dejarán ver que hay esperanzas.... la AK... está a puntito!

Si el MC tuviese credibilidad... mañana tendría que abrir en 1,00€


----------



## argan (10 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Digo yo que la pregunta será que cuanto tiempo queda para finalizar la acumulación, en distribución aun no estamos, de lo contrario estaríamos bajando.



Pues yo acumulo a la baja y distribuyo al alza. :

Me gustan mucho tus post, Mulder. Siempre los leo.

Pienso como tu, pero es dificil calcular el timing. Tu eres de los que más lo tiene en cuenta.


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2009)

argan dijo:


> Pues yo acumulo a la baja y distribuyo al alza. :
> 
> Me gustan mucho tus post, Mulder. Siempre los leo.
> 
> Pienso como tu, pero es dificil calcular el timing. Tu eres de los que más lo tiene en cuenta.



Gracias.

El timing es el día 28 de septiembre, ese día finalizarán las alzas y se empezará a corregir/distribuir. El día 29 todos cortos, menos Tonuel, que ese día irá largo y encima con el botas


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Sep 2009)

argan dijo:


> Las ventas de insiders en máximos. ( 4 meses llevan vendiendo como locos).
> Indices en máximos anuales.
> 
> Lateral alcista, esto no cae ni por aburrimento.
> ...





Las manos fuertes tienen un gran problema:NO HAY GACELAS NI AQUÍ NI EN USA.

Se están dedicando a hacer de "pasapiseros" y van rotándose los cromos hasta que encuentren a quien traspasarles el pufo.Además mejora artificialmente cualquier balance.
¿Por que creíais que no corregían los índices?
Las gacelas están siendo masacradas por el paro y la insolvencia.La bolsa es un riesgo inasumible para la inmensa mayoría.Los bancos deben seguir huyendo hacia delante ya que el trading ahora es su principal negocio.Lo del crédito y la inversión...ja,ja.

Añadir que esta situación no puede eternizarse.En algún momento alguien gritará ¡¡tonto el último!! y se liará parda.

CNBC live:
Meredith Whitney se declara "bearish" respecto al sector bancarijito que la nena es una analista muy reverenciada entre los propios analistas.


Edito:

DJI en zona máximos anuales.Emoción a raudales!!


----------



## argan (10 Sep 2009)

Es lo que tiene internet y los flujos de información actuales, los tiempos cambian....

Gacelas actuando como leones. Leones asustandose como gacelas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Sep 2009)

Me voy de fin de semana largo... viva el 11-S! 

Que paséis todos un buen finde, nos leemos el lunes con nuevas plusvalías! 

Mulder, viste el gráfico que puse ayer (o antes de ayer  de la compra por parte de la fed... acaba a finales de este mes... y comenzó en marzo : tic, tac, tic, tac...

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Sep 2009)

LCASC
Diviértase por los que nos quedamos!!
Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2009)

Ya lo decía yo esta mañana, no se puede hacer un máximo overnight, eso no tiene sentido, el S&P ya ha superado sus máximos anuales ahora, espero que sigan subiendo una vez probados los soportes.


----------



## carvil (10 Sep 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Las manos fuertes tienen un gran problema:NO HAY GACELAS NI AQUÍ NI EN USA.
> 
> Se están dedicando a hacer de "pasapiseros" y van rotándose los cromos hasta que encuentren a quien traspasarles el pufo.Además mejora artificialmente cualquier balance.
> ¿Por que creíais que no corregían los índices?
> ...





¿Dónde crees que ha ido ha ido el TARP? 


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder, viste el gráfico que puse ayer (o antes de ayer  de la compra por parte de la fed... acaba a finales de este mes... y comenzó en marzo : tic, tac, tic, tac...



Si, lo tengo en cuenta, es precisamente la razón fundamental mayor que le da sentido al timing técnico que tengo. No me preocupo mucho de los fundamentales, pero tener una buena razón que apoye al técnico no está mal


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Un peq offtopic... alguien conoce el equivalente en versión mac, Professional Home Design Software by Chief Architect aparte del google SketchUp Pro 7 ???


----------



## Carolus Rex (10 Sep 2009)

Teneis que ver esto

Pillé unas poquitas el 24/08 a 0.460USD


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Teneis que ver esto
> 
> Pillé unas poquitas el 24/08 a 0.460USD



Vendelas pronto... es el típico subidon antes del delisting....


----------



## Carolus Rex (10 Sep 2009)

Estoy esperando a que me entre la orden....

En otro orden las MESA recuperando algo.

Las que también llevan un dia buenos son UAUA no recuerdo quien las posteó aquí.

Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Me suena algo... lo de UAUA... creo que fue cosa de WATARU.


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El timing es el día 28 de septiembre, ese día finalizarán las alzas y se empezará a corregir/distribuir. El día 29 todos cortos, menos Tonuel, que ese día irá largo y encima con el botas




Éso no pasará hamijo... en máximos soltaré los papelitos del botas y seguidamente le abriré el ojal con una tuneladora... :




Mulder dijo:


> Ya lo decía yo esta mañana, no se puede hacer un máximo overnight, eso no tiene sentido, el S&P ya ha superado sus máximos anuales ahora, espero que sigan subiendo una vez probados los soportes.




yalodeciayo...:o




Carolus Rex dijo:


> Teneis que ver ésto[/URL]
> 
> Pillé unas poquitas el 24/08 a 0.460USD








Saludos :


----------



## aksarben (10 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Un peq offtopic... alguien conoce el equivalente en versión mac, Professional Home Design Software by Chief Architect aparte del google SketchUp Pro 7 ???



Según creo, ese soft tiene versión para Mac .


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Es una lameada:



*Mac Book Pro or Mac Pro running Leopard OS with Vista or XP Service Pack 2 running on Boot Camp*
Video Graphics: NVIDIA Graphics with 256 MB dedicated Video RAM
2 GHz processor
2 GB of Memory
Mouse, 2 Button
Internet: High speed for Videos, and Catalog / Library downloads


----------



## aksarben (10 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Es una lameada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmm, sip, un poco triste.

Entonces instálate Parallels y lo usas sin tener que reiniciar el Mac. En las últimas versiones, incluso puedes elegir que las ventanas de las aplicaciones Windows se mezclen con las del Mac, así molesta menos.

Edito: De todas formas, en mis tiempos yo usaba 3D Home Architect, del que hay versiones nativas para ambos sistemas.


----------



## Catacrack (10 Sep 2009)

Como os va la nueva version de R4? Yo ya he bloqueado la cuenta 2 veces, menudos chapuzas...

Encima el servicio telefonico solo esta de 8-20h y de 20h a 22h un numero especial para incidencias en el mercado internacional.


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Yo no he tenido problemas... que OS tienes?


----------



## Carolus Rex (10 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Vendelas pronto... es el típico subidon antes del delisting....



Vendidas en pequeños lotes "Price:Market" 4000 Accs. entre 0.99-1.05 USD

2000 USD aprox. a la butxaca.

¡Thanks DP!


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Si mañana suben... no me busques!!!!

Enhorabuena... pero recuerda en esas peq empresas... es mejor realizar plusv... nunca se sabe! XD


----------



## Catacrack (10 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo no he tenido problemas... que OS tienes?



XP con explorer

Ayer puse orden de venta de ANPI a 1,73$ porque me estaban matando de aburrimiento y supongo que se habran vendido a lo largo del dia, y ahora las veo a 1,80$

Ultimamente no hago nada bien, al final hare lo contrario a lo que pienso y seguro que me forro.


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Has probado FIREFOX?


----------



## until (10 Sep 2009)

Que bien se os dan esos chicharros!!!

Acabo de añadir 900 acc de ERTS a 18 $.


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Yo con ANPI ... acabe por olvidarme de ellas, he hecho bastante dinero... pero la manipulación es tremenda.

Tienes que tener puesta la orden de venta, para aprovechar el momento que los MMs deciden colocar papel.... además desde los 0.10USD está muy arriba... luego viene un ofrecimiento de millones de accs.... como opté por cerrar todas las posis e invertir en ARIA, de vez en cuando la miro.... y veo que cada 6 días aprox .... juegan con subidas puntuales y luego pull-back a los 1.6xUSD


----------



## ddddd (10 Sep 2009)

Vaya hostia se está metiendo Anadys.

¿Sabéis algo sobre ella?

He leido que su medicamento estrella contra la Hepatitis C tendrá nuevos resueltados a final de año. No se si eso la estará machacando o será otra cosa.

Bajando actualmente alrededor de un 6%.

Imagino que me quedaré quieto, pero una bajada así acojona realmente.

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Amigo... que estamos en el mercado americano... -6% es un -1% del iBEX.

Mientras no baje un -25% ... no hay que preocuparse... solo el SAN se puede permitir subir todos los días . 99,95% desde 10 marzo!

Hay que dar oportunidad para las manos fuertes, entren suavemente.


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mientras no baje un -25% ... no hay que preocuparse... solo el SAN se puede permitir subir todos los días . 99,95% desde 10 marzo!




Lástima no haberlo descubierto antes... 



Saludos :o


----------



## Carolus Rex (10 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si mañana suben... no me busques!!!!
> 
> Enhorabuena... pero recuerda en esas peq empresas... es mejor realizar plusv... nunca se sabe! XD



Los chicharros usanos ya se sabe, aparcas 2, 3 o 4000USD y a esperar a que suene la flauta, en cuanto te descuidas lo mismo te llevas el 100% que te quedas sin nada, aunque esto último es lo menos probable.

Si no mirad lo que pasó con WAMUQ, alguien posteó algo sobre un juicio y desde entonces que las sigo, ya llevan una subida de mas del 100%


----------



## ddddd (10 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Amigo... que estamos en el mercado americano... -6% es un -1% del iBEX.
> 
> Mientras no baje un -25% ... no hay que preocuparse... solo el SAN se puede permitir subir todos los días . 99,95% desde 10 marzo!
> 
> Hay que dar oportunidad para las manos fuertes, entren suavemente.



Ya me voy dando cuenta del juego, pero no deja de asustar cuando todavía andas un poco pez.

A esperar la mejoría.

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Lo del BOTAS ...no tiene ningún merito... si estamos en la bolsa... al menos, como poco una rentabilidad de x5.

Además quien deja 600k EUR en el botas... sin vender? cuando tocó los 5,00€ , 6,00€ demasiada presión... FALCONE está en el mercado USA, ya vendrá a buscar su parte.


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Si compramos accs en 0.10 en ese rango hasta 0.30USD siempre tienes la posibilidad de salir beneficiado... cualquier noticia... hace subir un 25% la cot.

Mesa... es el ejemplo .... sabes lo que me pasaba... que cuando pegan esos spike tremendos... pasaba de vender... y al final las largue a 0.18USD ... aburrido, ganando dinero.


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Lástima no haberlo descubierto antes...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :o



No me apetece, mirar los días que el SAN ha cerrado en rojo... desde el 10 marzo... se pueden contar con una sola mano! :


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lo del BOTAS ...no tiene ningún merito... si estamos en la bolsa... al menos, como poco una rentabilidad de x5.
> 
> Además quien deja 600k EUR en el botas... sin vender? cuando tocó los 5,00€ , 6,00€ demasiada presión... FALCONE está en el mercado USA, ya vendrá a buscar su parte.



Para éso se inventó el apalancamiento... emociones aseguradas hoyga... 


Por cierto...

Ojito con la caida del dólar... esos papelitos son peores que los del botas...


Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Sep 2009)

Desde luego... cuando habláis de bolsa me entero de poco, pero cuando habláis de informatica ya es como si hablárais en chino.

Tonuel hoy te he quitado la bandera imperial, con tu permiso...


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Bueno... lo pensaré en la versión 3.0 del SAN... la 1.0 de la ampliación en Octubre pasado... estuvo bien... la 2.0 se podría haber mejorado en 3,00€ y la prox....????


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Desde luego... cuando habláis de bolsa me entero de poco, pero cuando habláis de informatica ya es como si hablárais en chino.
> 
> Tonuel hoy te he quitado la bandera imperial, con tu permiso...




Nada... toda tuya... si quieres te paso unas cuantas más... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

PC... los de ACCIONA... son unos jop.... han vuelto a tontear con los noventa y tantos euros.... BESTINVER es la agencia de los entrecanallas.


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Se han portado bien las ARIAds.... me han devuelto 30k EUR a la cuenta... que malo es ver bajar las plusv... ayer superaban los 650k EUR.


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Tonuel... estamos preparando la nueva promoción, te reservo un par de ellos, como siempre.

Próxima construcción de *siete chalets de estilo minimalista*.

Estas viviendas destacan tanto por su calidad constructiva en la que destacan sus materiales de verdadero lujo, como por su extraordinaria ubicación http://www.pisosgalicia.com/promociones/promociones-sanxenxo.htmque le permiten gozar de unas *impresionantes vistas al mar y al puerto deportivo.*


----------



## until (10 Sep 2009)

Como veis G.Ferrovial yo la veo apetecible despues de saber que Amancio O. va cargadito de accs.


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Se han portado bien las ARIAds.... me han devuelto 30k EUR a la cuenta... que malo es ver bajar las plusv... ayer superaban los 650k EUR.



No me lo recuerdes... 

Por cierto...

Yo la operativa de la cuenta de R4 la veo totalmente igual...

¿hay que apuntarse en algún sitio?

¿O las novedades son sólo si no te registras...? :


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

La familia del Pino.... tiene muy buenas relaciones con la adm.... es una SACYR con menos deuda...... me gustaba en los niveles que entro Mulder hace unos meses... 21,xx€


----------



## Catacrack (10 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Has probado FIREFOX?



No, uno es muy clasico y aun utiliza todo microsoft.


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> No, uno es muy clasico y aun utiliza todo microsoft.



Yo también... linux es de pobres... :o


Por cierto...

Prueba el nuevo windows 7... es la caña... :


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

FRONTPAGE sobre todo... lo demás sigue igual.


----------



## Catacrack (10 Sep 2009)

Pues yo mañana por la mañana madrugare para llamar a las 8am a R4 y cagarme en toda su pagina.


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... estamos preparando la nueva promoción, te reservo un par de ellos, como siempre.



OK... ¿pero qué cojones hago yo en Galicia...? :



Lo que tienes que hacer es comprarte el panamera e invitar a las chavalas a dar una vuelta...


preferiblemente hasta tu casa... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

AMANCIO te necesita,,,,

http://viviendasgalicia.blogspot.com/2007/06/chalets-en-sanxenxo-pontevedra.html


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> AMANCIO te necesita,,,,



Pues le van a dar por el hojaldre...



tonuel de Valencia no se mueve... :


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Ambassador. Agencia Inmobiliaria. Madrid. Venta de casas, pisos y chalets de lujo.


----------



## Catacrack (10 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


>



Yo quiero una de esas aqui en Bcn. Para llenar la piscina de niñas en bikini.


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pues yo mañana por la mañana madrugare para llamar a las 8am a R4 y cagarme en toda su pagina.



Pues no vas a ser el único que llame a su broker, hace un rato los de Interdin me han tirado del mercado, según su sistema no tenía garantías suficientes para quedarme abierto pero si que era así. Parece que con el cambio de garantías del Eurex de hoy han cometido algún error informático.

Todo eso tras un día aguantando laterales y al final subidón del bueno, me van a ver como los cojo del cuello desde el teléfono, GRRR.


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no vas a ser el único que llame a su broker, hace un rato los de Interdin me han tirado del mercado, según su sistema no tenía garantías suficientes para quedarme abierto pero si que era así. Parece que con el cambio de garantías del Eurex de hoy han cometido algún error informático.




Interdin es de pobres... :o


Por cierto... mañana con el subidón habrá que ir subiendo el stop... a mi el botas no me vuelve a encalomar...  



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Interdin es de pobres... :o
> 
> Por cierto... mañana con el subidón habrá que ir subiendo el stop... a mi el botas no me vuelve a encalomar...



No, no es de pobres, funcionan bien (normalmente).

Pero mañana les voy a exigir la devolución de las comisiones de 6 meses por joderme esta operación, como no me den una respuesta satisfactoria.


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> mañana les voy a exigir la devolución de *las comisiones de 6 meses *por joderme esta operación, como no me den una respuesta satisfactoria.



:



No me acordaba que eras mano fuerte... sorry... 



Saludos


----------



## percebe (10 Sep 2009)

Cuanto tiempo sin escribir en el foro,ya no me acordaba ni de la contraseña.


Mañana me da que el botas nos las juega de nuevo, entre casi como tunuel a 10,49 .


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

percebe dijo:


> Cuanto tiempo sin escribir en el foro,ya no me acordaba ni de la contraseña.
> 
> 
> Mañana me da que el botas nos las juega de nuevo, entre casi como *tunuel* a 10,49 .




tunuel y percebe... pavernos matao hoyga... 


Saludos


----------



## aksarben (10 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ambassador. Agencia Inmobiliaria. Madrid. Venta de casas, pisos y chalets de lujo.



Bien bonita, aunque no sea mi estilo .


----------



## donpepito (10 Sep 2009)

Me gustan algunas partes... no me convencen los baños, la cocina.... además del precio 5M€

Yo tengo un terreno por ahí parado de 3000m.... lo mismo le saco partido...


----------



## aksarben (10 Sep 2009)

Acabo de descubrir que hay más páginas de fotos .


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Sep 2009)

A mi la pagina de Renta4 me iba bien, es diferente al entrar, pero una vez que pones el usuario y la contraseña, la veo exactamente igual que antes...


----------



## tonuel (10 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A mi la pagina de Renta4 me iba bien, es diferente al entrar, pero una vez que pones el usuario y la contraseña, la veo exactamente igual que antes...



A mi me pasa igual... supongo que como a todos... 


Saludos


----------



## Sleepwalk (11 Sep 2009)

*Los 'insiders' venden como si se fuera acabar el mundo*

¿Se pueden equivocar cientos de 'insiders' que están vendiendo acciones? Uno de los indicadores se sentimiento de mercado más utilizados son las compras y ventas de los 'insiders', es decir, los consejeros y directivos de empresas.

La teoría es que ellos son los que tienen la mejor información sobre la situación de sus compañías. Por tanto, si compran con fuerza, eso denota que tienen razones para confiar en que las cosas van a ir bien, lo cual es alcista. Por el contrario, si venden de forma masiva, eso significa que, o bien sus perspectivas sobre la empresa son negativas, o bien creen que los precios son demasiado altos para la situación actual. Y eso es bajista.

Esto es lo que parece estar ocurriendo ahora, después del histórico rally que ha vivido Wall Street desde los mínimos de marzo. En efecto, los 'insiders' están vendiendo acciones a un ritmo que no se veía desde el inicio de la crisis subprime hace ahora dos años. "No es una historia muy complicada. Los insiders saben más que usted y yo. Si los precios son demasiado altos, ellos venden", explica Charles Biderman, analista de Trim Tabs.

Según los cálculos de este experto, los insiders vendieron en agosto 31 dólares en acciones por cada dólar que compraron. Y el sitio especializado InsiderScore.com asegura que están vendiendo al ritmo más agresivo desde el verano de 2007.

El director de análisis de esta firma, Ben Silverman, califica este movimiento como una "orgía de ventas" y añade que su relevancia proviene de que los 'insiders' estaban comprando agresivamente cuando el mercado hizo suelo esta primavera. "Entonces fue una gran señal. Estaban comprando cuando los precios estaban bajos, así que tiene sentido mirar lo que están haciendo ahora que los precios son altos", afirma.

*¿Quién se equivoca?*
Dicho esto, el hecho de que los 'insiders' estén vendiendo en masa no significa necesariamente que vaya a producirse una caída en sus valores o en el mercado en general. En efecto, los datos históricos nos dicen que este indicador no siempre funciona, porque los 'insiders' también son seres humanos y se equivocan. 

Pero ahora mismo, existe una evidente disparidad entre lo que piensan los 'insiders', que obviamente son bajistas, y lo que piensa un mercado que ayer marcó nuevos máximos anuales y que está superando con insultante facilidad todas las intentonas de corrección. Obviamente, alguien se equivoca. La cuestión es quién.

"La disparidad entre compradores y vendedores es enorme en estos momentos", certifica Silverman. "Pero los 'insiders' están hablando con su dinero".

Los 'insiders' venden como si se fuera acabar el mundo - 11/09/09 - 1531308 - elEconomista.es


----------



## tarrito (11 Sep 2009)

Buenos días,
¿Caídas para Prisa por su relación con el grupo Clarín en Argentina?
Hoy apuesto por bajón de Prisa.
Recuerdo que con dinero imaginario


----------



## Bambi (11 Sep 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo quiero una de esas aqui en Bcn. Para llenar la piscina de niñas en bikini.



correctísimo, esa piscina sin jamelgas alrededor no vale nada, ¿para que la quiere uno si no? ¿para nadar? :

verticeros, parece que se levanta con ganas v360

y eso de los insiders vendiendo... ya he leido unas cuantas como esa desde junio, por otro lado yo sigo fuera hasta que o se rompa la resistencia con claridad al cierre, o se corrija como dios manda

edito: buenos días


----------



## tonuel (11 Sep 2009)

Subiendo el stop y protegiendo beneficios... :



*THE TREND IS YOUR FRIEND...*



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (11 Sep 2009)

A los buenos días!



tonuel dijo:


> Subiendo el stop y protegiendo beneficios... :
> 
> *THE TREND IS YOUR FRIEND...*



Bien, bien, parece que ya vas aprendiendo la lección, aunque te haya costado una bandera del tamaño de un campo de futbol. Pero bueno, así es como aprendemos todos, que a mi también me han dado la(s) mia(s)


----------



## pyn (11 Sep 2009)

Buenos días a tod@s,
hoy es fiesta aquí en Cataluña, así que me he permitido el lujo de despertarme a las 9:30, menos mal que la tendencia es a favor de mi posición y no han saltado los STOPS ni nada.

Visca Asturies!.


----------



## donpepito (11 Sep 2009)

Buenos días.

Vaya, vaya... con ZELTIA, solo 3,06€ mínimos .... esto no es serio.


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Sep 2009)

Buenos dias.

Mittal a punto de romper resistencias de 26,6e. : señal de compra.


----------



## chameleon (11 Sep 2009)

hoy he soñado con zeltia
se iba a 90 centimos y yo me metía a monje


----------



## donpepito (11 Sep 2009)

Ah.... claro... ahora vendrán los anal-istos y nos dirán que el precio de la cot de ZEL ... llevaba descontado la nueva negaciòn de la FDA... el vuelva usted mañana... ---opppsss---- esto tiene trademark patrio.


----------



## chameleon (11 Sep 2009)

el presidente ya ha movido sus contactos, y han publicado esta mañana en la voz de galicia lo de los test de la gripe A que tenían en la manga.
no ha salido en ningún otro sitio

es todo tan simple...


----------



## donpepito (11 Sep 2009)

Si ZELTIA.... tuviese credibilidad en el mercado ... estaría en las redes de alguna de las grandes farmas.... pero ... de momento ... el hype... sigue siendo muy *lucrativo** 


*Para este año se prevén pérdidas para la empresa de cerca de 21 millones de euros. Se estima que alcance un beneficio bruto positivo en 2010,* pero todo dependerá de lo que se decida en Europa sobre el Yondelis. *En el caso de no contar con el visto bueno de EMEA, podría tener que recurrir a una ampliación de capital para poder obtener recursos para seguir investigando*.:


----------



## donpepito (11 Sep 2009)

Morgan Stanley ha elevado* el precio objetivo del banco español BBVA de 12 euros hasta 13,5*, con la recomendación de sobreponderar.


Por otro lado, *el banco también ha subido el precio objetivo de Santander hasta 13 euros*, y le ha elevado la recomendación de "igual que mercado" a "sobreponderar".


----------



## Mulder (11 Sep 2009)

Hemos empezado la mañana con un aburridísimo lateral, aunque se tiende a subir más que a bajar (de momento), creo que hoy dejamos la volatilidad a los gringos.

O, como viene siendo la norma de esta semana, a los momentos en los que debería haber poca volatilidad normalmente, mediodías y afterhours, en este contexto solo cabe ganar haciendo swing trading.


----------



## tonuel (11 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hemos empezado la mañana con un aburridísimo lateral, aunque se tiende a subir más que a bajar (de momento), creo que hoy dejamos la volatilidad a los gringos.
> 
> O, como viene siendo la norma de esta semana, a los momentos en los que debería haber poca volatilidad normalmente, mediodías y afterhours, en este contexto solo cabe ganar haciendo swing trading.




Mulder... los de MS han dicho esta mañana que los papeles del botas han de subir un par de euretes por lo menos... :o


Cuando quieras te pasas por aquí y nos fumamos lo mismo que ellos, acabo de hacer el pedido a unos coleguitas que tengo en USA..., aprovechando el cambio y tal... 



Saludos


----------



## percebe (11 Sep 2009)

Subiendo el stop,hoy el botas me ha invitado a cenar. muchas gracias


----------



## Burney (11 Sep 2009)

hola, gente me ha saltado el stop de compra en MTS

100 acciones a 27,01.

A ver si hoy tengo suerte y no me pasa como ayer con las AVZ


PD: Las SOL, otra que está intentando romper máximos, por ahora está justo encima de la resistencia...

El IBEX está justo 20 puntos por debajo de su maximo anterior, si lo supera le darían otro tirón dando más impulso a los valores


----------



## pyn (11 Sep 2009)

Hostia el ibex, a las 11:25 marcando máximos anuales. Que grande, ni espera al dow ni leches, ahí está el tio montándoselo sólo.


----------



## chameleon (11 Sep 2009)

juas, a zeltia la quierenn subir otra vez al canal, va a acabar en positivo


----------



## Mulder (11 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... los de MS han dicho esta mañana que los papeles del botas han de subir un par de euretes por lo menos... :o
> 
> Cuando quieras te pasas por aquí y nos fumamos lo mismo que ellos, acabo de hacer el pedido a unos coleguitas que tengo en USA..., aprovechando el cambio y tal...



Yo es que de fumar cosas me estoy quitando


----------



## Burney (11 Sep 2009)

ACX con bastante pinta de ir a superar su respectivo máximo anterior: 15,20

si lo hace: otro tirón al alza




chameleon dijo:


> juas, a zeltia la quierenn subir otra vez al canal, va a acabar en positivo



yo sólo estudiaría entrar en ellas en el 2,75-2,80


----------



## carvil (11 Sep 2009)

Buenos dias 


Estamos sobre el objetivo, 1040 en ESZ09


Señales de distribución ayer al cierre 


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (11 Sep 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Estamos sobre el objetivo, 1040 en ESZ09
> 
> ...



Pues estamos a punto de volver a romper máximo anual en el S&P y además en el overnight como ayer ¿que clase de distribución es esa?


----------



## donpepito (11 Sep 2009)

Otro poco de OFFTOPIC.... como se pagan los favores de otros:

Los servicios fantasmas de Indra que Florentino se negó a pagar - ElConfidencial.com


----------



## Stuyvesant (11 Sep 2009)

Hooolaaa a todos!!!

Seguimos en el bonito mundo de la bolsa, donde ya se vislumbran feroces ataques a las cotas más insondables y derramamiento de sangre a borbotones en el horizonte. ¡¡No podemos abrir un hilo de pánico en la bolsa, porque es esteee!! 
 
<object width="1" height="1"><param name="movie" value="http://media.imeem.com/m/bgg4zyKUVY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="FlashVars" value="backColor=666666&primaryColor=cccccc&secondaryColor=333333&linkColor=cccccc"></param><embed src="http://media.imeem.com/m/bgg4zyKUVY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1" wmode="transparent"FlashVars="backColor=666666&primaryColor=cccccc&secondaryColor=333333&linkColor=cccccc"></embed></object>


----------



## tonuel (11 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo es que de fumar cosas me estoy quitando




Yo no he fumado nunca... pero hay que celebrar las plusvalias como dios manda... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (11 Sep 2009)

percebe dijo:


> Subiendo el stop, hoy el botas me ha invitado a cenar. muchas gracias




Igualmente... voy reservando mesa para 20... 


Saludos


----------



## aksarben (11 Sep 2009)

Nozar en concurso de acreedores. Jo, qué sorpresa .


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Sep 2009)

ya que los insiders venden a todo trapo.... lunes negro? que hace mucho que no vemos uno


----------



## tonuel (11 Sep 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ya que los insiders venden a todo trapo.... lunes negro? que hace mucho que no vemos uno



Será en Octubre... Sr. Azkuna... no se impaciente... 



Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Será en Octubre... Sr. Azkuna... no se impaciente...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



siempre he fallado por un dia....


----------



## carvil (11 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues estamos a punto de volver a romper máximo anual en el S&P y además en el overnight como ayer ¿que clase de distribución es esa?




Que haya señales de distribución no tiene por que significar que el mercado se caiga ahora o en la apertura, incluso esas señales pueden ser artificiales, pero hay que estar atento.


Salu2


----------



## tarrito (11 Sep 2009)

OFF-TOPIC

joder, qué susto!!
Casi me caigo de la silla. Estaba con los altavoces a tope y .....
¿No os sale un grito de guerra o similar al entrar en la página 3835 de este foro?


----------



## carvil (11 Sep 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> OFF-TOPIC
> 
> joder, qué susto!!
> Casi me caigo de la silla. Estaba con los altavoces a tope y .....
> ¿No os sale un grito de guerra o similar al entrar en la página 3835 de este foro?




Sip   dice algo como "good morning Vietnam"  sospecho quien puede ser......


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Sep 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Sip   dice algo como "good morning Vietnam"  sospecho quien puede ser......



Joer.. que susto yo tb. Creí una reedición del 11s.

Rota la resistencia de las mitales, entro con unos eurillos.

Burney, a ver si tenemos suerte


----------



## Burney (11 Sep 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Joer.. que susto yo tb. Creí una reedición del 11s.
> 
> Rota la resistencia de las mitales, entro con unos eurillos.
> 
> Burney, a ver si tenemos suerte



a ver si es verdad que tenemos suerte, en principio por técnico es señal de compra...

veo que la están parando en el 27,40, parece que el cuidador no las va a dejar pasar de ahí mientras el 11520 del IBEX no sea roto al alza

por cierto, también había entrado antes en NHH a 3,92. Si llega a la zona del 4,20-4,30 (imagino que coincidiría con el 11800 del IBEX) las venderé.

A partir del 11700 ya no compraré nada aunque rompan resistencias y solo intentaré vender lo que tenga lo mejor posible.


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> a ver si es verdad que tenemos suerte, en principio por técnico es señal de compra...
> 
> veo que la están parando en el 27,40, parece que el cuidador no las va a dejar pasar de ahí mientras el 11520 del IBEX no sea roto al alza
> 
> ...



Ok, compartimos estrategia a corto y medio plazo sobre el Ibex.

La hotelera la tienes a esta hora subiendo un 4,4%

Yo ya me estoy bajando del tren poco a poco, aunque aún confio en el arreón final antes de la esperada y sana correción de ¿octubre?...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Sep 2009)

A las buenas tardes!! (Modo Mulder on)

Aria viene como un cohete en el PM, ´pero como ayer cerró subiendo, vamos a tener un gap al alza en la apertura que luego cerrará entre hoy y mañana.
Los que quieran hacer un intradía hoy o acumular, tiene su oportunidad.

Saludos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Sep 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Ok, compartimos estrategia a corto y medio plazo sobre el Ibex.
> 
> La hotelera la tienes a esta hora subiendo un 4,4%
> 
> Yo ya me estoy bajando del tren poco a poco, aunque aún confio en el arreón final antes de la esperada y sana correción de ¿octubre?...



Sí esto huele ya a última empapelada.... a ver si se me venden als vertices de una vez... y puedo meter cortos al botas que no voy a tener liquidez para arrearle..


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Sep 2009)

Por cierto, KOOL hoy para in intradía está genial, tiene que cerrar el GAP de ayer y viene en el premarket subiendo mucho...


----------



## Mulder (11 Sep 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy veo cosas muy extrañas en todos los índices, pero la que más me llama la atención es que el S&P acaba de hacer un nuevo máximo anual en el overnight a 20 mins. de la apertura.

Por otro lado estoy viendo salidas de dinero muy fuertes en el Stoxx mientras rondamos los máximos del día, el dinero salía mientras se subía, algo que me huele pero que muy mal.

El gap del S&P está muy abajo, así que caben dos explicaciones:

1.- Hoy nos vamos a los cielos siderales disparados, el gap del S&P no se cierra y esto es una maniobra de despiste.
2.- Nos la vamos a pegar esta tarde para que el amigo gringo cierre su gap y luego ya se verá.

edito: En el S&P no veo esas salidas de dinero, pero en su overnight nunca se ven los movimientos de dinero, hasta que no abran no está muy claro.


----------



## pyn (11 Sep 2009)

Yo apuesto por la opción 2. Apertura americana y caida, al menos el ibex.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!! (Modo Mulder on)
> 
> Aria viene como un cohete en el PM, ´pero como ayer cerró subiendo, vamos a tener un gap al alza en la apertura que luego cerrará entre hoy y mañana.
> Los que quieran hacer un intradía hoy o acumular, tiene su oportunidad.
> ...



Jarl! lo he clavado! estoy aprendiendo mucho de DP Mulder, Tonuel Burney Pepitoria, Watarú, Pecata...Gracias a todos

Estamso muy cerca de los famosos 2,80 si los superamos puede que lleguemos a los 3,xxUSD fácilmente pero claro, hay que cerrar el gap...


----------



## Mulder (11 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Yo apuesto por la opción 2. Apertura americana y caida, al menos el ibex.



Pues parece que nos vamos arriba, está entrando mucho dinero en el S&P, aunque falta por saber si es por el dato de las 15:55 o no.


----------



## pyn (11 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues parece que nos vamos arriba, está entrando mucho dinero en el S&P, aunque falta por saber si es por el dato de las 15:55 o no.



Curioso que esperemos ese dato con el ibex en máximos...:


----------



## Riviera (11 Sep 2009)

El cielo nos espera.Disfrutemos de las vistas


----------



## rosonero (11 Sep 2009)

_Michigan [Imprimir] Serenity markets

Se esperaba subida de 65,7 a 67,3 y queda en 70,2, muy alcista_

Pero no acaba de dispararse :


----------



## Mulder (11 Sep 2009)

Pues no acaba de dispararse, el Stoxx ha hecho un nuevo máximo pero solo 1 punto más arriba.

Ahora hacen lo contrario de antes, meten un montón de dinero pero lo bajan, esto hoy es de locos.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2009)

El Sotxx está excesivamente peligroso. Está teniendo un comportamiento anómalo.

Muy cuidado porque como bien dicen por ahí, huele a empapelamiento


----------



## rosonero (11 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no acaba de dispararse, el Stoxx ha hecho un nuevo máximo pero solo 1 punto más arriba.
> 
> Ahora hacen lo contrario de antes, meten un montón de dinero pero lo bajan, esto hoy es de locos.



Y ahora bajadita de 10 puntos del Eurostoxx en 3 minutos ::


----------



## Mulder (11 Sep 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Y ahora bajadita de 10 puntos del Eurostoxx en 3 minutos ::



Creo que se va a ir a 2825.


----------



## pyn (11 Sep 2009)

¿Bajadas con un dato tremendamente alcista? Algo huele raro.


----------



## chameleon (11 Sep 2009)

no era sano subir tanto en un solo día
dejad algo para la semana que viene


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Sep 2009)

A tomar por saco, saltaron los stops.
Me quedo fuera porque no entiendo nada...


----------



## rosonero (11 Sep 2009)

Ahora también cae el SP a pomo. 

Sin tener fuentes contrastadas ahí lo dejo: 

_Es posible que esta extraña bajada vertiginosa que acabamos de ver, se deba a una noticia que está difundiendo la CNN que dice que un barco de la policía ha abierto fuego contra un barco sospechoso que navegaba por el río Potomac en Washington
_
:

Edito: Coast Guard tries to keep boat out of area near Pentagon . http://www.cnn.com/


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Sep 2009)

Buenas tardes

Vendidos largos Ibex 11356 y 11438 en 11482

+13,72% y +2,41% respectivamente.

Aunque soy alcista convencido,es finde y la semana que viene futuros...y el dato del consumidor ha puesto esto mu tontuno.

Saludos.


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Sep 2009)

BBC world confirma incidente del POtomac como posible práctica de tiro.Raro!!


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Sep 2009)

Canal France 24 también habla de entrenamiento!!


----------



## rosonero (11 Sep 2009)

Riviera dijo:


> El cielo nos espera.Disfrutemos de las vistas



no sé yo que cielo nos espera si el tuyo o algo así:


----------



## donpepito (11 Sep 2009)

Ya estoy por aquí.... fenomenas nuestras ARIAd.... DRYSHIP... van a por los 7.50USD....


----------



## Carolus Rex (11 Sep 2009)

DP, hoy tenemos dos de las tuyas ANSV y ALTI no he llegado a entrar en ninguna...... lástima...

Edit: Quién hubiera tenido valor para conservar DRYS, en su dia... en fin....

Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Sep 2009)

ojo, esto si q es buena noticia:


FedEx boosts 1Q earnings guidance, shares up - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## donpepito (11 Sep 2009)

FedEx Corp. (FDX) señaló que la ganancia del primer trimestre fiscal excederá sus débiles expectativas previas y proyectó una ganancia para este trimestre muy superior a las estimaciones de los analistas por la mejoría internacional y los controles de costos. 

Hace unos instantes las acciones de la compañía subían un 6,50% a US$77,38. 

La recesión ha afectado a la compañía por el descenso de los volúmenes, lo que ha contrarrestado con creces los beneficios derivados de la disminución en los costos de los combustibles. FedEx -considerada una referencia sobre el estado de la economía- proyectó en junio ganancias de 30 a 45 centavos por acción, muy por debajo de la estimación promedio entregada por analistas en ese momento de 68 centavos por acción. 

Sin embargo, la compañía informó el viernes que la compañía podría registrar una ganancia de 58 centavos por acción cuando informe sus resultados del primer trimestre fiscal el miércoles. 

El director general de Finanzas, Alan B. Graf, señaló que la mejoría se explica, en parte, por el volumen superior al esperado en el servicio de encomiendas prioritarias de FedEx. 

FedEx proyectó ganancias para el actual trimestre de 65 a 95 centavos por acción. Analistas estiman 70 centavos por acción.


----------



## rosonero (11 Sep 2009)

Traca final de ECRI [Imprimir] Serenity markets

_Ya saben que llevo semanas advirtiendo que el dato del Instituto del ciclo económico, ECRI, muy seguido por los grandes operadores por no haber tenido fallos viene muy optimista.

Pues bien hoy bate todos los récords, porque el índice de crecimiento anualizado sube de 20,8 a 21,3 y eso es sencillamente máximo histórico. El de la semana pasada era el mejor desde 1971 y este ya directamente el mejor de la historia. _

Todo está descontado, nada es creíble ... :


----------



## donpepito (11 Sep 2009)

Si, DRYSHIP.... juegan con las options.... de ahí que veamos los 7.50USD en poco tiempo... son unos tramposos... si entras en los 5.xxUSD puedes hacer dinero, es un ciclo continuo.

Mientras tanto, me conformo con cumplir los objetivos con ARIAd.... me alegro por las subidas en ANSV / ALTI.


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Sep 2009)

FedEx es el termometro mas mola de USA


----------



## Catacrack (11 Sep 2009)

Yo llebava DRYS desde Junio a unos 7,00 aproximadamente y las termine vendiendo asumiendo perdidas porque me tenian aburridisimo.


----------



## Carolus Rex (11 Sep 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Traca final de ECRI [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> _Ya saben que llevo semanas advirtiendo que el dato del Instituto del ciclo económico, ECRI, muy seguido por los grandes operadores por no haber tenido fallos viene muy optimista.
> 
> ...



Pregunto:

¿Puede una mentira repetida miles,..... millones de veces,... convertirse en vedad?


Saludos.


----------



## Claca (11 Sep 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Pregunto:
> 
> ¿Puede una mentira repetida miles,..... millones de veces,... convertirse en vedad?
> 
> ...



No, pero una mentira vendida miles de veces puede convertirse en mucho dinero, siempre juegan con lo mismo.


----------



## tonuel (11 Sep 2009)

:

He llegado a tiempo para ver la subasta del SAN y me he quedado a cuadritos...


Atención pregunta...

Tenia el stop a la baja (disparo a 10,65€), a las 17:29 empieza la subasta a 10,70 y empieza a bailar el precio... (10,68-10,60-10,62-) y al final cierra en 10,66...

¿Por qué no se ejecutó la orden...?


¿Pudiera ser mandato directo del botas...? 



Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (11 Sep 2009)

¿Todavía no habéis celebrado las plusvalías que lleváis con un buen regalo, para vosotros o para los que os aguantan?

Venga, este fin de semana es el momento. Que la semana que viene ya no tendréis ocasión. 
Creo que ya os podéis felicitar de no haber salido trasquilados. Disfrutad de lo ganado, lapas.


----------



## Stuyvesant (11 Sep 2009)

Es por lo que ya os he comentado. Antes de que operes, o metas el FIX, ya han hecho un ganancia por volumen, no por tiempo, y han vuelto a la misma cotización. El hub de trading tiene demasiada latencia y tus órdenes no entran, saltan antes de que te metas. Pásate al Linux que puse hace unos mensajes.

La latencia en las grandes operaciones es ínfima, de muy pocos segundos, nunca podréis entrar a estas velocidades. Y las ganancias son seguras aunque el volumen haga fluctuar el valor unos instantes. No creo ni que las vean en vuestras agencias.

Pd

Y tiene coña, pero siempre son los viernes. Para mí que son los propios traders del valor los que se sacan un pellizco para el finde


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Sep 2009)

Carai!!
Es como si el mercado no se creyese lo del entrenamiento.¿O no se cree el dato de confianza del consumidor?

rrarrro rrarro


----------



## Mulder (11 Sep 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Carai!!
> Es como si el mercado no se creyese lo del entrenamiento.¿O no se cree el dato de confianza del consumidor?
> 
> rrarrro rrarro



Yo antes ya decía que el Stoxx se iba al 2825, creo que aquí vamos a tener rebote, este nivel era importante ahora.

Ha entrado pasta nada más llegar y hemos rebotado un par de puntos, ahora veremos si la cosa perdura.

Y ya he dicho muchas veces que a los fundamentales ni caso, harán lo que tengan previsto hacer, da igual lo que diga el dato, si sale bueno ya se inventarán la excusa pertinente.


----------



## tonuel (11 Sep 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Es por lo que ya os he comentado. Antes de que operes, o metas el FIX, ya han hecho un ganancia por volumen, no por tiempo, y han vuelto a la misma cotización. El hub de trading tiene demasiada latencia y tus órdenes no entran, saltan antes de que te metas. Pásate al Linux que puse hace unos mensajes.
> 
> La latencia en las grandes operaciones es ínfima, de muy pocos segundos, nunca podréis entrar a estas velocidades. Y las ganancias son seguras aunque el volumen haga fluctuar el valor unos instantes. No creo ni que las vean en vuestras agencias.
> 
> ...




Ya..., pero la orden se tenia que disparar a menor o igual que 10,65€... o eso dicen... , igual es porque son CFDs... no se... tampoco es que sea un experto en stops... xD... 


Si los papelitos del botas siguen en la cartera de tonuel es porque no es el momento de soltarlos... :



El lunes subidón...


Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (11 Sep 2009)

Sí, pero el stop tiene que salir de donde los has puesto, en tu agencia, mientras tú ves la cotización "en tiempo real" ejem, pero la orden de Stop tarda más y no llega a saltar. Se anula o no sale de vuestra agencia. Una cosa es la que ves, otra lo que llega aunque este automatizado al mercado en ese mismo instante. Por eso muchos traders intraminuto no usan Stops, es más rápida una orden directa si tienes un enlace con baja latencia. Los stops tienen menos prioridad y tardan más que los movimientos en tiempo real.


----------



## Stuyvesant (11 Sep 2009)

Por ejemplo, ¿cuál es el más rápido en un duelo de pistoleros, el que desenfunda primero o el segundo en reaccionar?

Y conste que la bolsa es muchísimo más lenta que los pistoleros, pero el ejemplo te hará pensar...


----------



## tonuel (11 Sep 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Por ejemplo, ¿cuál es el más rápido en un duelo de pistoleros, el que desenfunda primero o el segundo en reaccionar?
> 
> Y conste que la bolsa es muchísimo más lenta que los pistoleros, pero el ejemplo te hará pensar...




Es más rápido el que dispara primero... :


y si acierta el tiro mejor para él... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (11 Sep 2009)

Repsol descubre el mayor yacimiento de gas de su historia en Venezuela - 11/09/09 - elEconomista.es


Y van...


Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (11 Sep 2009)

jeje, pos no, es más rápido siempre, dispare o no, el que reacciona, porque los movimientos reflejos siempre son mas rápidos que las decisiones voluntarias... o así, suponiendo que los pistoleros sean gemelos y estén en igualdad.

Por eso en los duelos tardan tanto y siempre saca primero el malo que muere 



<div align="center"><object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4neh9OdWGpw&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&showinfo=0 "></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4neh9OdWGpw&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&showinfo=0 " type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object> </div>


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Repsol descubre el mayor yacimiento de gas de su historia en Venezuela - 11/09/09 - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> Y van...
> ...



Calentón para el lunes de Rep?? seguramente


----------



## donpepito (11 Sep 2009)

Alguien te está esperando en algún lugar y no te das cuenta.....

Las plusv.... te piden que las realices! 

xd


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Sep 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Calentón para el lunes de Rep?? seguramente



hoy ha estado brufau de compras con chavez 90 mninutos en la casa del libro y luego en el coche


----------



## Kujire (11 Sep 2009)

*Modo Gacelilla ON*

Buenos lluviosos dias

Hoy es el aniversario de 9/11, no esperen que los gringos se encuentren de buen humor. 2700 persona murieron.... casi alguien de por aki tiene algún familiar, amigo o conocido afectado.

Hace días tuve la oportunidad de hablar con un leoncio, fué de lo más provechoso, .... ya les comenté que lo de la recesión tenía los días contados y que en la actualidad ya estamos creciendo positivamente, sé que algunos no me creyeron, no pasa nada, al final no importa tener razón sino el rendimiento que una obtiene después de aplicar la información.

Piensen por un momento, si ustedes no aceptan la realidad del mercado, irán un paso por detrás del mercado, y el mercado se vengará de ustedes. El mercado ha cambiado de nuevo y estamos en busca de un nuevo catalizador...

De la conversación con el leoncio .... me he permitido una adaptación a nuestra selva bursátil



> ...a veces veo gacelillas, se creen rápidas para entrar y salir de la charca y tomar algo del pasto que dejan los ñús. La avaricia les puede, saben que pueden ser zampadas por un león.... pero se arriesgan. No hay que tener pena de ellas, saben a lo que juegan y proporcionan la liquidez para que la charca funcione cuando pierde interés por otros animalitos. Las gacelas se mueven por instinto, saben lo que hay antes de dar el salto, incluso son muy cautelosas, huelen el viento .... escuchan el aire .... otean el horizonte.... cuando toman la decisión ... son implacables......y es ahí cuando "puede" ocurrir algo. En el fragor de la carrera toda su preparación previa se convierte en instinto, precipitación, ansiedad, ... no son capaces de pensar que quizás "algo" ha pasado y ellas no se habían percatado, "no eso no" ... las gacelas son tozudas y cuando pintan bastos ... "la culpa es del mercado!!" "esto es raro raro raro". Lo más palpable de su comportamiento es que intentan autoconvencer a más congéneres para que les acompañen en el asalto a los pastos. Suelen ser responsables de muchas estampidas y avalanchas, porque si las cosas se tuercen su máxima es "leoncio la última:!!!" provocando que sean fácilmente vistas desde la lontananza por los "otros" animalitos ... facilitando su carnicería. Ay que haríamos sin ellas!! jóvenes,... inexpertas ... y llenas de liquidez. Año tras año ocurre lo mismo, como en el ciclo de la vida salvaje, el mercado es un desierto y los animales buscan los pocos pastos que quedan, sin embargo muchos de ellos (pastos) no son más que espejismos, son creados artificialmente por el mercado, que es una máquina de crear charcas. Las gacelas saben que no habrá pastos para todos, aún así ...como la sed a los animales la avaricia es poderosa, las buenas gacelas intentarán usar sus sentidos para previamente exminar las charcas de posibles amenazas, normalmente las primeras veces las gacelas suelen encontrar las charcas, sin embargo a medida que avanzan confiadas de charca en charca, bajan la guardia... comenten errores y es cuando los demás comemos carne fresca, es ley de vida, para algo el León es el rey de la sabana..... (continuará)


----------



## Stuyvesant (11 Sep 2009)

Sí, a Chávez se le escapo lo de vender gas en medio de Cannes. Se le ha visto el plumero, Repsol ahora es Bolivariana, por eso el Rey está tan majo. No es un yacimiento, es una licencia de explotación.


Hablando de latencia, el foro esta que peta… :o


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Sep 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ST8OGPgqiqY&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ST8OGPgqiqY&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

5:30


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Sep 2009)

Kujire
Tu fé en los leoncios me ha llegado al corazón.Cuando usa pague la deuda más astronómica del universo conocido,me rendiré.Y cuando la pague Ejpain también.
De momento solo creo en los agujeros negros.No se ven pero acaban engullendo todo.Historia dixit

Leíste lo que puse ayer sobre Meredith Whitney?Se declara "bearish" respecto al sector bancario.

Meredith Whitney and Bank Stocks - Markets * US * News * Story - CNBC.com

Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Sep 2009)

Kujire, muy bueno tu relato como de costumbre... 

Me ha gustado la claridad con que has expresado el modus-operandi, de todos nosotros e inclusive nuestros bajos sentimientos de odio hacia el mercado cuando "él" se equivoca...

La parte del "ya estamos creciendo..." se me quedará marcada...

Ando a la espera de una corrección para entrar... pero no hay manera `__´!!.

Un saludo
Edito: Dow 9000-9100...


----------



## Stuyvesant (11 Sep 2009)

Tú espera a octubre, y ya verás que corrección.... :

Y por Octubre entiéndase mediados de Septiembre... no nos equivoquemos, o sea de la semana que viene en adelante.


----------



## donpepito (11 Sep 2009)

Se ha puesto de corto.


----------



## donpepito (11 Sep 2009)

Discovery Laboratories, Inc. - Google Finance

Las vendí con perdidas... hace unas semanas....


----------



## Kujire (11 Sep 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Kujire
> Tu fé en los leoncios me ha llegado al corazón.Cuando usa pague la deuda más astronómica del universo conocido,me rendiré.Y cuando la pague Ejpain también.
> De momento solo creo en los agujeros negros.No se ven pero acaban engullendo todo.Historia dixit
> 
> ...



Hola Wbuffete lo que creo es que hay cosas que se nos escapan y según veo mezclamos muchas de esas cosas en el mismo espacio-tiempo. Cada uno de nosotros tiene su opinión formada de la realidad, y lo que hacemos es confluir en el mercado. Pues yo creo que la realidad es esa, el mercado, y aunque haya opiniones catastrofístas o superalcistas, al final la realidad es el mercado. Además, nosotros operamos a diario, y nos mezclamos con una maraña de información que vagamente se le puede aplicar al diario, y lo mejor es que nos sorprende... tanta soberbia no es buena. 

Meredith es buena muuuy buena, es muuuuuy respetada, al nivel de Krugmann ... y más que Roubini! ... sobre todo porque se juega su dinero y vive de esto, por lo que tiene tanta credibilidad como estos "profes" entre los pros


----------



## donpepito (11 Sep 2009)

Cuando la manipulación está constatada:

StreetInsider.com - Matrixx Initiatives (MTXX) Says No Reformulated Zicam


----------



## Kujire (11 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Kujire, muy bueno tu relato como de costumbre...
> 
> Me ha gustado la claridad con que has expresado el modus-operandi, de todos nosotros e inclusive nuestros bajos sentimientos de odio hacia el mercado cuando "él" se equivoca...
> 
> ...



Creo que para subir más tenemos que bajar a por impulso. Ahora bien, aún no tengo el análisis completado, peeeero la semana que viene: va a ser muuuuy interesante, ... pero no hay que adelantar nada que luego los cocos nos leen y se aprovechan, es muy curioso que el VIX esté bajo cosa que me indica que se esperan subidas... en fin de momento me concentro en "apañarme" com la mini que he puesto hoy


----------



## donpepito (11 Sep 2009)

Me marcho.... cuidad bien de las ARIAD... cerramos en 2.70USD


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Sep 2009)

Ops... acabo de vender el resto de mis MESA en 0.259. Intentaré entrar más abajo...

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (11 Sep 2009)

A las buenas noches!

Gann decía que hacen falta 7 razones para estar completamente seguro de entrar al mercado, yo ahora mismo las tengo para estar largo.

Una de ellas es una razón fundamental :


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> Gann decía que hacen falta 7 razones para estar completamente seguro de entrar al mercado, yo ahora mismo las tengo para estar largo.
> 
> Una de ellas es una razón fundamental :



7!!! ¿?¿?

Vamos yo en mi vida he tenido la mitad para hacer o dejar de hacer cualquier cosa.... jaja

Y esa razón fundamental ¿Cuál es? Curiosidad y tal...


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> 7!!! ¿?¿?
> 
> Vamos yo en mi vida he tenido la mitad para hacer o dejar de hacer cualquier cosa.... jaja
> 
> Y esa razón fundamental ¿Cuál es? Curiosidad y tal...



La bola de cristal 

Para la semana que viene hay que estar largo. Hay muchos indicios de que va a ser alcista pero con cuidado porque las subidas ya se acaban.


----------



## Mulder (11 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> 7!!! ¿?¿?
> 
> Vamos yo en mi vida he tenido la mitad para hacer o dejar de hacer cualquier cosa.... jaja
> 
> Y esa razón fundamental ¿Cuál es? Curiosidad y tal...



Las inyecciones de la FED se acaban en octubre, y este dinero empezó a fluir precisamente en marzo, cuando empezó el rebote.

No creo que bajemos mucho a partir de ese momento, pero esto provocará una corrección algo fuerte antes de volver a subir, se trataba de enderezar la economía haciendo subir las bolsas y lo han conseguido, ahora toca aguantarse sin el motor de la FED a ver si conseguimos planear.


----------



## Carolus Rex (11 Sep 2009)

Planear no se si planearemos, pero oportunidades las hay a montones..... DSCO


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Sep 2009)

Kujire, 

dime que opinas sobre citi a medio/largo plazo


----------



## tonuel (11 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Kujire,
> 
> dime que opinas sobre citi a medio/largo plazo




Al hoyo... 



Por cierto...

cerramos en verde....


vamos joder... quiero unas buenas plusvas... :

que ya me las he gastado... 



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (11 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Kujire,
> 
> dime que opinas sobre citi a medio/largo plazo



Alcista¿?, peeero tiene pendiente una corrección a corto/medio...eso casi seguro así que me lo pensaría entrar ahora, la corrección podría ser medianamente fuerte.

PD:es viernes y me quiero escapar si no te daba niveles y tiempo para entrar/salir (que el joystick nuevo es la caña)


----------



## Kujire (11 Sep 2009)

Tone, le voy a echar el ojo al Botas, para la semana te cuento lo que me sale en las cartas

Que tengan un buen finde, .... la semana que viene .... promete


----------



## Kujire (11 Sep 2009)

*AS en la manga .....*

jejejeje

.... tengo un AS en la manga jiijijijijijijiji para la semana que viene


OBAMA VISITARÁ WS!!! ----- AGARRAOS-LAS-KALANDRAKAS:​

ay ay que me ..:.. si es que esto me encanta!!

ciao


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Sep 2009)

lunes negro?


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Sep 2009)

¿es gafe el obama o qué?


----------



## chameleon (12 Sep 2009)

lunes no joer
la próxima semana hay vencimientos
al SP le falta un poquillo, llegar a 1050 (1080 según otros foreros)
el ibex ya ha llegado al objetivo, yo lo tenía en 11550. y lo que viene es una caída lenta pero segura, primero hasta el entorno de 9000, y unos meses después, en verano a 5400.
según dicen las ondas claro...

pero el lunes USA subirá lo que no ha subido hoy. el ibex esperemos que haga lo de siempre, pasarse un poquillo, nunca más de 11800. hay que ir pensando en deshacer posiciones


----------



## LOLO08 (12 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> lunes no joer
> la próxima semana hay vencimientos
> al SP le falta un poquillo, llegar a 1050 (1080 según otros foreros)
> el ibex ya ha llegado al objetivo, yo lo tenía en 11550. y lo que viene es una caída lenta pero segura, primero hasta el entorno de 9000, y unos meses después, en verano a 5400.
> ...




Madre..!!! lo de 5.400 acojona, no???


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Sep 2009)

pues no mucho


----------



## Sleepwalk (12 Sep 2009)

*Los analistas más fríos dicen que esto huele cada vez peor*

LOS ANALISTAS MÁS FRÍOS DICEN QUE ESTO HUELE CADA VEZ PEOR, PERO LA BOLSA SE DEJA MECER POR LAS OLAS
Moisés Romero - Sábado, 12 de Septiembre

Dicen los mejores analistas que las valoraciones alcanzadas son insostenibles en la coyuntura económica actual y muy ambiciosas respecto al futuro, porque los multiplicadores apuestan por subidas promedio de los beneficios superiores al 25% para el año que viene. Añaden que en la economía financiera mundial se ha detectado, además, un auge sin precedentes de las emisiones de bonos y de las ampliaciones de capital, un fenómeno del que advertíamos a finales de junio pasado y remarcamos ayer desde lacartadelabolsa. Esta pandemia por emitir bonos, acciones y toda clase de títulos, convertibles o no en acciones, compiten directamente con las emisiones del Estado. Las realidad es que aquí coloca género hasta el Tato y, lo que es más importante, todo se coloca. El dinero sale debajo de las piedras harto de estar navegando en aguas de tipos 0. Este puede ser el gran error del ciclo en que nos encontramos: la impaciencia, porque es seguro, así ha sucedido antes, que algunos emisores no podrán asumir sus compromisos. Algo así como las promesas de los políticos, que casi siempre se incumplen en su mayoría. La hambruna, el ansia desmedida por los bonos puede traer luego mucho lodazal. 

*El 22 de junio escribíamos en lacartasdelabolsa:* 
“Hay valores líderes del mercado necesitados de liquidez, lo mismo que un importante número de cajas de ahorro. Los responsables de estas compañías aguardan pacientemente un mayor calentón de la Bolsa para acometer importantes ampliaciones de capital. O sea, lo de siempre: se sale a Bolsa y se capta dinero de inversores y ahorradores cuando el mercado se populariza y se coge las de Villadiego cuando pintan bastos. Las constructoras son las más necesitadas de fondos, según el analista “aunque reconozco que los bancos cotizados españoles también se enfrentan a dificultades similares, si bien se considera que tienen más flexibilidad como consecuencia de su menor exposición al negocio inmobiliario (los bancos tienen una exposición inmobiliaria un 23 por ciento inferior a la de las cajas). 

“Los bancos podrían ser capaces de lidiar con la actual situación sin ayuda del gobierno a través de: aumentos de provisiones, venta de activos, recorte de dividendos y ampliaciones de capital, decían hace unas semanas los analistas de Credit Suisse. Además, el Banco de España va a flexibilizar las normas contables para que la dura travesía de la Crisis sea más llevadera, pero hay otras firmas de Bolsa que consideran justamente lo contrario”, añade. 

La Carta de la Bolsa 

Ayer añadíamos que “En lo que va de año las empresas cotizadas en las Bolsas europeas (se trata de una pandemia) han recaudado más de 100.000 millones de euros a través de la fórmula, vieja como la Bolsa misma, de las ampliaciones de capital. De esta cantidad, 11.000 millones corresponden a la Bolsa española (Gas Natural, Santander, Jazztel, Abengoa, BBVA, Banco Popular...) Es cierto que la Bolsa se ideó, entre otras cosas, para esto, pero no es menos cierto que en tiempos de hambruna colectiva como el actual, cuando los tipos están a nivel cero y los inversores no perciben nada por su ahorro, muchas empresas abordan a los inversores con promesas y proyecciones que no podrán cumplir nunca. O sea, después de las ampliaciones de capital, los que han elegido bien verán cómo sus inversiones rentan mucho y otros, los que han elegido mal o se han dejado llevar por la ambición, se quedarán cacareando y sin pluma. No es la primera vez que sucede esto. En los años 80 ya lo vimos. Generalmente el fenómeno coincide, como ahora, con restricciones crediticias generales e incipientes tendencias a la recuperación de los índices. Un asunto importante: este movimientos es extensible a los bonos convertibles, que en las últimas semanas también hemos visto crecer como setas en otoño”, dice el director de renta variable de una gestora de fondos. 

La Carta de la Bolsa 

Hay observadores que siguen la misma línea. Leamos: Durante las últimas semanas estamos viendo un proceso preocupante que podría indicar que las compañías están viendo el principio del fin del impresionante rally vivido desde marzo. Y es que grandes corporaciones se están apresurando a ampliar capital, en un movimiento global que va desde los Estados Unidos, pasando por Hong Kong, Europa y grandes ofertas de venta en países emergentes como Brasil y China. 

Además, otra señal preocupante es el aumento de las ventas de insiders a un ritmo realmente elevado. Ben Silverman, director de la firma de investigación InsiderScore, comenta que este es el periodo más bajista que se ha visto para el sentimiento del insider desde el segundo trimestre de 2007. Silverman dice que aunque el ratio de ventas de acciones a compras a caído desde los máximos de agosto, se mantiene en un nivel muy alto desde un punto de vista histórico. 

En este sentido, y de acuerdo a Charles Biderman, consejero delegado de TrimTabs, la media del ratio de ventas a compras en agosto se situó en 31, con 6.300 millones de dólares en el lado vendedor y tan solo 210 millones en el comprador. A destacar que en la última semana de agosto este ratio se disparó a 61,8 veces. Para poner en perspectiva estos números, citar que en noviembre de 2008, justo antes del pánico de mercado, este número se elevó hasta 24. 

- CAPITAL BOLSA - 

*Más sal y pimienta *
Otro recuerdo más, del 20 de julio: 
Las compañías europeas han captado 256.378 millones de euros en lo que va de año, un 30,06% más que todo lo colocado en 2008. Nunca en la historia habían captado tanto dinero en el mercado de bonos. En seis meses han emitido más deuda que en su año récord. En total, el importe asciende a 256.378 millones de euros, un 30,06% más que todo el ejercicio pasado y un 49,42% más que la media anual desde 2000, según datos de Dealogic a 17 de junio. Los expertos advierten de tres asuntos de especial relevancia. Uno, que existe temor a que en cualquier momento se reproduzcan los episodios de tensión de liquidez en los mercados, como ha sucedido en los dos últimos años. Dos, que en cualquier momento estalle un escándalo y que una empresa (o un país ¿por qué no?) decida retrasar los pagos de sus emisiones, es decir, no hacer frente a sus compromisos, como ya se vio en ciclos adversos anteriores en determinados países de Latinoamérica. Y tres, que los tipos de interés inicien un movimiento al alza, bien porque la inflación aprieta, bien porque los Gobiernos adopten medidas de reversión de liquidez. Por eso, el crash de los bonos corporativos es una hipótesis que manejan los grandes gestores de fondos pese a que muchas gestoras comercializan en los últimos meses, precisamente, fondos constituidos por bonos corporativos. 

Hay advertencias muy serias en esta dirección. Hasta un 29% de las empresas europeas con calificación de bono basura (speculative-grade) podría dejar de atender sus pagos de deuda (default) hasta finales de 2010, según S&P. “Con el deterioro económico, los pobres resultados empresariales y la restricción en el acceso a la liquidez para las empresas más vulnerables del Europa Occidental, creemos que la aceleración en los impagos de deuda continuará posiblemente hasta 2010”, dicen los analistas de la agencia de calificación. “Creemos que las compras apalancadas (debt-financed leveraged buyout transactions) serán una de las causas de este incremento”. Así, entre 90 y 112 compañías europeas entrarán en default en 2009, entre el 11,7 y el 14,7% del total. Para 2010, las cifras podrían ser similares.) 

La Carta de la Bolsa 

La Carta de la Bolsa


----------



## Sleepwalk (13 Sep 2009)

*Bolsas: ¿recuperación o burbuja?*

JAVIER G. GALLEGO

De un año a esta parte las Bolsas de todo el mundo han trazado un peligroso dibujo en su cotización diaria. No sólo eso, muchos indicadores financieros han regresado a los niveles de hace justo un año, cuando el banco de inversión Lehman Brothers protagonizó la mayor quiebra de la historia de Estados Unidos.

El peligro viene porque estos indicadores han recuperado con demasiada facilidad todo lo que se perdió tras el crash del banco estadounidense. Y en Bolsa ya se sabe que todo lo que sube muy rápido tiene grandes probabilidades de corregir con tanta o más violencia.

Así que justo un año después, los analistas miran atónitos cómo las Bolsas han vivido uno de sus mayores rallies alcistas de la Historia, mientras el petróleo acecha los 70 dólares impulsado por la especulación financiera más que por la demanda real. Parece como si hoy los principales indicadores hubiesen olvidado que, tras aquella quiebra, llegó una recesión económica mundial tanto o más dramática de la que todavía no nos hemos recuperado. ¿Está justificado este nuevo optimismo bursátil o se trata de otra miniburbuja especulativa?

Es cierto que las tensiones ya han pasado sus peores estadios de la crisis, como demuestran algunos fieles indicadores del sentimiento de los inversores. El índice VIX, que mide la volatilidad de la renta variable, ha moderado su cotización hasta el 27%, frente al 80% que alcanzó en octubre de 2008. Es decir, que la evolución de la Bolsa es ahora mucho más predecible.

Eso, al menos, es lo que dice la teoría, porque en la práctica los analistas se dividen casi a partes iguales entre quienes piensan que este otoño las Bolsas seguirán subiendo y quienes opinan que habrá una importante corrección. En realidad hay motivos para defender ambas teorías, sólo es cuestión del alcance que tienen esas proyecciones.

Si se atiende al corto plazo, las Bolsas seguirán subiendo animadas por datos que confirmen la salida de la recesión en algunos países (no en España), así como los resultados empresariales mejores de lo esperado. Pero si se mira un poco más allá, los mercados financieros pueden darse de bruces con los mensajes que vaticinan una recaída tras la recuperación. Y, en ese escenario, la renta variable se encargará de adelantar antes que nadie la segunda crisis, igual que fue la primera en reaccionar a las primeras señales positivas.

No hay que olvidar que, a pesar de la complacencia en la que han caído los inversores desde el mes de marzo (el Ibex ha subido desde entonces un ¡63%!), la realidad económica (y esto es objetividad pura y dura) ha empeorado bastante en los últimos 12 meses. Es cierto que las tensiones financieras prácticamente han desaparecido, pero no lo es menos que los beneficios de las empresas cotizadas son hoy mucho menores (las 500 compañías del ínidice estadounidense Standard&Poor's han rebajado sus beneficios un 23% de media) y que el consumo se ha desplomado lo suficiente como para augurar todavía un importante impacto en la cuenta de resultados de muchas cotizadas. Además, muchos economistas advierten de que los buenos datos del PIB en algunos países están «sobrevalorados», ya que responden al efecto de las puntuales medidas de estímulo gubernamentales y a la reposición de stocks.

Sin embargo, hasta que los inversores opten por guardar los beneficios del último medio año, los parqués mundiales siguen plácidamente en el mismo lugar que hace un año. Y subiendo. Incluso la capitalización bursátil mundial está a punto de recuperar el importe previo a la quiebra de Lehman. El índice MSCI World ha subido un 54% en los últimos seis meses, lo mismo que lo hizo Wall Street hasta en tres ocasiones durante la Gran Depresión antes de volver a desplomarse.

A favor de las Bolsas siguen jugando las políticas monetarias expansivas del BCE y la Fed, que todavía tienen margen para mantener los tipos en mínimos. Eso hace que los inversores huyan de una teórica menor rentabilidad de la renta fija y otorgue más atractivo a la variable. Sin embargo, el nivel actual del precio del dinero es el que genera mayor riesgo de otra burbuja, sobre todo inflacionista. Así le ocurrió a Alan Greenspan en sus años al frente de la Fed, y la crisis subprime fue una consecuencia lo suficiente severa como para que los bancos centrales vuelvan a cometer otra vez el mismo error.

#Bolsas: ¿recuperación o burbuja? / EL MUNDO


----------



## tonuel (13 Sep 2009)

tag: *octubre está al caer...* :



Saludos :


----------



## bertok (13 Sep 2009)

Si todo va según lo previsto, esta semana el Stoxx se va a por los 2950 - 3000.

Después, se acabó la fiesta

Tonuel pasará a ser el prota del hilo ........ y esperamos acompañarle en el viaje al GUANO.


----------



## tonuel (13 Sep 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Si todo va según lo previsto, esta semana el Stoxx se va a por los 2950 - 3000.
> 
> Después, se acabó la fiesta
> 
> Tonuel pasará a ser el prota del hilo ........ y esperamos acompañarle en el viaje al GUANO.




Voy a ajustar el stop para mañana y me voy a la cama...


La verdad es que robarle dinero al botas... no tiene precio... :




Saludos :


----------



## bertok (13 Sep 2009)

En los mercados financieros sí que se va a cumplir: *será en Octubre*.


----------



## argan (13 Sep 2009)

¿China provocando? 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/125687-china-usa-agrupacion-temas.html


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

Nos vamos al guano señoreh... vayan cargando la escopeta... :



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (14 Sep 2009)

Buenas madrugadas:,

os traigo un regalito.... 

Ole ese GAPPPPPPP!!​
Tone Aprovecha!!!! (ve con cuidado el botas rebota en 9.90-10 ojo)


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenas madrugadas:,
> 
> os traigo un regalito....
> 
> ...




Voy a ver si consigo un cierro largo/abro corto en décimas de segundo... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

*Japón: el Nikkei cierra la sesión con una caída del 2,32%*



Adiós plusvalias adiós... 


Menudo gap me voy a comer... las tengo calentitas a 10,50€... ¿Alguien las quiere...?


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

¿Dónde coño está Mulder cuando se le necesita...? :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

A tomar por el culete... 

Venta a 10,54...


Aún no me he puesto corto...



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

Puto windows... :


Corto en cintra a 6,37€... Stop Loss en 6,48€



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (14 Sep 2009)

Vamos a por 1035, no sé si lo pasaremos ... pero nos va a costar jeje.

Después de este primer golpe, nos estamos comportado alcistas, a ver cómo tienen los 0_0 ... los MMs


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Vamos a por 1035, no sé si lo pasaremos ... pero nos va a costar jeje.
> 
> Después de este primer golpe, nos estamos comportado alcistas, a ver cómo tienen los 0_0 ... los MMs




Acabo de bajar el stoploss a 6,43... ésto de meterse hiperapalancado acojona al más pintado... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hemos empezado el lunes muy abajo, cada vez llevo peor el timing y aunque espero que NADIE ME HAGA CASO, hoy podríamos subir muy fuerte a pesar de este arranque.

Yo estoy dentro largo, perdiendo un poco y aguantando, así que lo digo desde el abismo


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Hemos empezado el lunes muy abajo, cada vez llevo peor el timing y aunque espero que NADIE ME HAGA CASO, hoy podríamos subir muy fuerte a pesar de este arranque.
> 
> Yo estoy dentro largo, perdiendo un poco y aguantando, así que lo digo desde el abismo




Como me salte el stop de las cintras rodarán cabezas... :


Que menudos movimientos se están marcando... xD...


Saludos


----------



## Bambi (14 Sep 2009)

buenos días, hoy quizá no llegue la sangre al río pero como los gringos vuelvan a mostrar incapacidad de romper por arriba esta semana... hasta que no vea al Ibex dormir por encima de 11520 sigo en modo standby


----------



## Kujire (14 Sep 2009)

Tone ve con cuidado , al sp le sobran 15 puntos, así que vamos a ir poco a poco y nos ponemos cortos desde arriba siempre que repunte un poco, cuidado con lo que haga el ibex que ya sabemos que está dominado por los perroflautas. La idea es parecer que seguimos alcistas para meterles caña a los largos, por lo menos ese es el fake del plan inicialmente diseñado . Ojo, no tengo joistick a estas horasy tampoco tengo a las Cintras en el punto de mira por lo que me temo que estarían alcistas ...


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Tone ve con cuidado , al sp le sobran 15 puntos, así que vamos a ir poco a poco y nos ponemos cortos desde arriba siempre que repunte un poco, cuidado con lo que haga el ibex que ya sabemos que está dominado por los perroflautas. La idea es parecer que seguimos alcistas para meterles caña a los largos, por lo menos ese es el fake del plan inicialmente diseñado . Ojo, no tengo joistick a estas horasy tampoco tengo a las Cintras en el punto de mira por lo que me temo que estarían alcistas ...




Estaban alcistas... :o

Me he querido poner corto más arriba pero no ha podido ser, justo en ese momento le daban el bajón...


Pero nada, si se palma se palma... yo voy corto... con dos cojones... :



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2009)

Ahora mismo está entrando dinero con alegría en el Stoxx, así que mi plan de estar alcista para hoy lo veo razonable. Ya voy perdiendo mucho menos que antes y espero recuperar a mitad de mañana.

Lo único que lamento es no haberme puesto largo más abajo, pero no se puede pedir todo, los gaps están hoy muy por arriba y no me extrañaría que se acabaran cerrando pronto.

Yo tendría mucho cuidado con los cortos hoy, pero como ya he dicho antes que nadie me haga caso, es wishful thinking, con fundamento pero pasen de mi


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora mismo está entrando dinero con alegría en el Stoxx, así que mi plan de estar alcista para hoy lo veo razonable. Ya voy perdiendo mucho menos que antes y espero recuperar a mitad de mañana.
> 
> Lo único que lamento es no haberme puesto largo más abajo, pero no se puede pedir todo, los gaps están hoy muy por arriba y no me extrañaría que se acabaran cerrando pronto.
> 
> Yo tendría mucho cuidado con los cortos hoy, pero como ya he dicho antes que nadie me haga caso, es wishful thinking, con fundamento pero pasen de mi




El wishful thinking es el que mete dinerito en mi cuenta hamijo... suerte con los 17.000... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Buenos días.

No me había percatado... ABENGOA superando los 20,00€ .... esto no puede ser!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> No me había percatado... ABENGOA superando los 20,00€ .... esto no puede ser!!!



Buenos dias a todos.

He pensado lo mismo, puede que tenga algo que ver unos proyectos de energía termosolar que quieren vender...

Puede llegar a tener recorrido hasta los 24€ y de ahí bajçon a los 8€ de nuevo..

_"El beneficio de Abengoa, en el primer semestre, de 2009 crece un 16% hasta los 83 M€."_

Tiene unos fundamentales muy fuertes.. a ver si le arrean la bajón y hago negocio..

A este grupo le gusta mucho multiplicar porX la acción. lo aprendieron bien con TLVNT en el Nasdaq..

Yo sigo en mis 13 de que abengoa es para cortos y befesa para largos.

Saludos.


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> No me había percatado... ABENGOA superando los 20,00€ .... esto no puede ser!!!



Éso fue en apertura... ahora toca guano... :



espero... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Los anal-istos en ZELTIA, si mañana llueve, la calzada se mojará...

“El siguiente paso que de la empresa es crucial, porque está claro que se necesitan más datos del medicamento para su aprobación”, explica a _Cotizalia.com_ *Andrea Sabatini*, de CMC Markets. *“Si es capaz de darlos, Zeltia subirá”.


el calentón..... hehehehehe


*Por el contrario, en el caso de que la ansiada aprobación llegue en las próximas semanas, las acciones de la farmacéutica “podrían romper por encima de los 3,35 euros y esto, técnicamente, *catapultaría su precio hasta llegar, incluso, a los 5,50 euros”, asegura Sabatini.* --->>>> *sigue soñando!!!!*


----------



## Kujire (14 Sep 2009)

Tone, me vuelvo al sobre, ten cuidado que van a estar "marraneado" en estos niveles.

Stigliz ha dicho que "los bancos..... están peor que en 2007:", ... cosa que coincide con lo que ha dicho Meredith así que la maquinaria del "lado oscuro" empieza a ponerse en marcha 

suerte!


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

En mi bola... se vislumbra correcciones aleatorias... no continuadas... la fase "continuada" bajista.... como la hemos conocido... no se va a repetir.


----------



## chameleon (14 Sep 2009)

a ver si mulder puede comentar algo: hoy están alineados Urano, Tierra, Luna, Mercurio, Sol y Saturno

ahí es nada...


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Tone, me vuelvo al sobre, ten cuidado que van a estar "marraneado" en estos niveles.
> 
> Stigliz ha dicho que "los bancos..... están peor que en 2007:", ... cosa que coincide con lo que ha dicho Meredith así que la maquinaria del "lado oscuro" empieza a ponerse en marcha




Estoy tranquilo... si va p'arriva se cortan rápido las pérdidas... y si va p'abajo me forro... :


*ES LO QUE HAY...*



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (14 Sep 2009)

hoy ganan los osos, supongo que bajaremos un 2%. pero es vencimiento de futuros mundial. habrá ataque otra vez a máximos mañana o pasado, de forma violenta.

a mi me sigue saliendo corrección, al menos hasta 9000 del ibex, empezando la próxima semana


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> a ver si mulder puede comentar algo: hoy están alineados Urano, Tierra, Luna, Mercurio, Sol y Saturno
> 
> ahí es nada...



¿eso es desde el punto de vista heliocéntrico o terráqueo?


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> hoy ganan los osos, supongo que bajaremos un 2%. pero es vencimiento de futuros mundial. habrá ataque otra vez a máximos mañana o pasado, de forma violenta.
> 
> a mi me sigue saliendo corrección, al menos hasta 9000 del ibex, empezando la próxima semana



Diossss... si aprovecharan esta semanita para dejar a los vencimentistas con cuatro pares de narices seria la leche... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿eso es desde el punto de vista heliocéntrico o terráqueo?



Mulder...


cuando te salte el stop avisa... 



Saludos


----------



## argan (14 Sep 2009)

:::


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

Ésto si que no tiene precio... 


Saludos


----------



## Bambi (14 Sep 2009)

holy shit, y cuadra con los números de Pepon, y es septiembre, y hace poco Tonuel se puso largo... TODO ENCAJA ¿también coincide luna llena?


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> holy shit, y cuadra con los números de Pepon, y es septiembre, y hace poco Tonuel se puso largo... TODO ENCAJA ¿también coincide luna llena?



Hoyga... tonuel salió del largo con plusvalias... que no se le olvide...


y le recuerdo que ahora estoy corto... y por supuesto... con plusvalias... :



Saludos :


----------



## chameleon (14 Sep 2009)

análisis del Sr Cava de hoy

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 14-Septiembre-2.009

por favor que alguien lo escuche y lo comente, que no tengo audio en el curro


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> análisis del Sr Cava de hoy
> 
> El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 14-Septiembre-2.009
> 
> por favor que alguien lo escuche y lo comente, que no tengo audio en el curro



Buenos días, chic@s...

Dice: ALCISTA, ALCISTA, ALCISTA!

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> análisis del Sr Cava de hoy
> 
> El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 14-Septiembre-2.009
> 
> por favor que alguien lo escuche y lo comente, que no tengo audio en el curro




Yo paso... que el audio canta mucho... 


Saludos


----------



## Burney (14 Sep 2009)

Buenos dias tropa:

Sigo largo en MTS y en NHH. En mi opinión esto es un meneo de árbol.

Además, según el _indicador Tonuel_ tenemos señal de compra (leo que se ha puesto corto) 

A ver cuando lo añaden al visualchart 

Suerte a todos


----------



## Stuyvesant (14 Sep 2009)

Buenos días, lunáticos.

Como sigáis así nos ganaremos un especial de Iker Jiménez sobre el IBEX. Ya es el único que falta... 
<embed src="http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/451/tochofp3.swf" quality="high" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed>


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> Buenos dias tropa:
> 
> Sigo largo en MTS y en NHH. En mi opinión esto es un meneo de árbol.
> 
> ...




Al cierre voy a sacar a Nelson de paseo... sin acritud... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Sep 2009)

Qué cabrito el del "petardazo será en octubre!"...


----------



## Bambi (14 Sep 2009)

si, supergracioso que te cagas lo de el audio, las primeras 100 veces


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

He cerrado el corto en cintra a 6,33€...

4 centimacos hiperapalancados a la butxaca... 


*[Modo con la escopeta cargada on]*


A quien se mueva me lo cepillo...


*[Modo con la escopeta cargada off]*



Saludos


----------



## Burney (14 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Al cierre voy a sacar a Nelson de paseo... sin acritud...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



my friend, a Nelson le queda por lo menos una semana de vacaciones... 

que descanse, que dentro de no mucho va a tener mucho trabajo... (eso creo al menos) 

eso si, por ahora no se me aleje mucho del stop...


----------



## Builder (14 Sep 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Buenos días, lunáticos.
> 
> Como sigáis así nos ganaremos un especial de Iker Jiménez sobre el IBEX. Ya es el único que falta...
> <embed src="http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/451/tochofp3.swf" quality="high" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed>



Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Bambi (14 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> análisis del Sr Cava de hoy
> 
> El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 14-Septiembre-2.009
> 
> por favor que alguien lo escuche y lo comente, que no tengo audio en el curro



Cava: la tendencia sigue alcista a medio plazo, pero estamos en zona de resistencias difíciles (1050) hay sobrecompre y cuesta avanzar 

el S&P se encuentra lateral alcista desde el 3 de septiembre, mientras no se pierdan los 975-980 hablaríamos de una corrección normal, caso de perderse ese soporte se deterioraría la tendencia alcista y se "dispararían todas las alarmas"


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Buenos días, lunáticos.
> 
> Como sigáis así nos ganaremos un especial de Iker Jiménez sobre el IBEX. Ya es el único que falta...



Si yo te contara lo que se llega a leer por ahí, lo que decimos en este hilo no le llega ni a la suela del zapato.

Lo de la suela va totalmente en serio no es exageración.


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

Mulder... te vas a reir... 



Largo en cintra a 6.358... 


SL a 6,29


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... te vas a reir...
> 
> Largo en cintra a 6.36...
> 
> SL a 6,29



Si te pones largo ¿a quien le vas a poner el Nelson hoy?


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si te pones largo ¿a quien le vas a poner el Nelson hoy?




Será uno general... para todos... 



Edito:

Miro para abajo y me hago caquita...

pero no se que tienen las cintras que me vuelven loco... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Sep 2009)

Todavía le falta subida a las bolsas, la gráfica del itraxx viene a indicar lo "opuesto" a los índices bursátiles. Está desarrollando la misma estructura de ondaB pero en diferente dirección. 







Mi timing me habla más de mediados de octubre que antes...

Saludos...


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (14 Sep 2009)

instalarsus el adblock plus

https://addons.mozilla.org/es-ES/firefox/addon/1865 

por cierto vaya humor mas chungo

pd: me he hecho una cuenta de igmarkets jojo a ver cuanto tardo en reventar los 100ks virtuales


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

Ya voy palmando un piquito... mira que lo echaba en falta... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Opss.... el hallazgo del GAS.... no está siendo muy provechoso en la cot de REPSOL?


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Tonuel... este año hay SIMO... estará Chameleon por ahi? XD


----------



## chameleon (14 Sep 2009)

yo no, como mucho voy al Fer-Interazar 2009 

REP ya ha subido mucho. y si la van a comprar no van a dejar que suba más


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya voy palmando un piquito... mira que lo echaba en falta...




Pues ya no... ya ves... 




donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... este año hay SIMO... estará Chameleon por ahi? XD




Seguramente... creo que le gusta charlar con las azafatas... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Bueno... pues saluda a Juan Abelló... está en el consejo de cODERE. 

Arggg... entonces... está envolviendo el caramelito-repsolero.. con nuevas noticias, como la de Venezuela.... .... la dejamos en 20,00€ SACYR modo standby. XD


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Chame.... estarás contento con el arreón a tus ZELTITAS XD.


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

WASHINGTON El presidente estadounidense, Barack Obama, recordará el primer aniversario de la caída de Lehman Brothers con un llamamiento a Wall Street a que *"asuma la responsabilidad"* y ayude a evitar un retorno a los métodos que llevaron a la crisis financiera. 

Obama pronunciará su discurso en el Federal Hall de *Nueva York a las 1610 GMT del lunes, cuando se cumple justo un año del hundimiento de Lehman*, que intensificó la crisis financiera. Un portavoz del gobierno dijo que Obama hablará sobre los planes de la Casa Blanca para reducir la participación estatal en el sector bancario y pedirá una reforma regulatoria del sector financiero y una mayor cooperación mundial. 

Obama dará su discurso ante miembros de la comunidad financiera, congresistas y el consejo asesor sobre recuperación económica, entre otros.


----------



## chameleon (14 Sep 2009)

no mucho. las tengo a 3,26 de media
hoy las han subido otra vez al canal
espero vuelta a máximos del ibex esta semana. ese día las vendo estén como estén

y las tubacex en algún momento tendrán que saltar, digo yo...


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

Hoy estoy que me salgo.... 


Le voy a tener que pagar una comilona a don Antonio...



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2009)

Sobre Repsol hay que decir que el petróleo venezolano o brasileño suele ser muy pesado, mezclado con arena, dificil de refinar y más barato en el mercado que el árabe, que es más ligero.

De ser cierta la noticia, que lo dudo no porque sea real sino por los problemas de aprovechar ese petróleo, yo creo que tiene poco que hacer con la cotización.


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2009)

Por otra parte el Stoxx tiene ahora mismo un doble techo, pero el dinero que había metido al llegar la segunda vez era muy superior a la primera, han dejado una buena divergencia.

En estos momentos la cotización baja ligeramente pero el dinero no la acompaña.


----------



## until (14 Sep 2009)

Buenas!

Ariad por encima de los 3,01 en el Pre-Market


----------



## LOLO08 (14 Sep 2009)

En el ibex para hoy tendremos que esperar a la apertura en NY. O para abajo definitivamente ( -1,25%) o subimos para quedar en tablas +o-.

Pues si, rep me ha decepcionado hoy. Totalmente desapercibida la noticia venezolana.


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Enhorabuena a esos largos!

ARIAD Announces Result of First Interim Analysis of Phase 3 Succeed Trial of Oral Ridaforolimus, Its Investigational mTOR Inhibitor, in Metastatic Sarcomas - MarketWatch


----------



## Burney (14 Sep 2009)

Buenas de nuevo:

Las Arias están echando humo.

Donpepito, ¿alguna novedad, o es que se acerca el momento y algunos tienen prisa por entrar antes?

Gracias!

PD: Me has leido la mente jejejeje



donpepito dijo:


> Enhorabuena a esos largos!
> 
> ARIAD Announces Result of First Interim Analysis of Phase 3 Succeed Trial of Oral Ridaforolimus, Its Investigational mTOR Inhibitor, in Metastatic Sarcomas - MarketWatch


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Sep 2009)

Vaya, parece que el premarket Aria vuela!

De todas maneras cuidado, midar qué paso el viernes con el gap al alza, como abra con un +10% de gap lo tendrá que cerrar, espero que sea a media sesión y luego rebote de nuevo... si cierra a 3S ya me planteo ponerle un stop loss, tengo "algo" de margen.. XD...

Joder a ver si se me venden las V360 y puedo ampliar €4k de arias cuando cierre el gap...

Por cierto, que pasa con NHH cotización suspendida ¿¿?? OPA ¿¿??


----------



## Burney (14 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vaya, parece que el premarket Aria vuela!
> 
> De todas maneras cuidado, midar qué paso el viernes con el gap al alza, como abra con un +10% de gap lo tendrá que cerrar, espero que sea a media sesión y luego rebote de nuevo... si cierra a 3S ya me planteo ponerle un stop loss, tengo "algo" de margen.. XD...
> 
> ...



juassssssssss mis NHH 

Imagino que con esta noticia pegará un buen peo al alza...

14:05 - La CNMV ha decidido suspender cautelarmente la cotización de NH Hoteles después del anuncio de que la cadena hotelera se unirá a Hesperia para crear el mayor grupo hotelero urbano de España. Tras el acuerdo alcanzado por ambas empresas, Hesperia entrará en el consejo de administración de NH, para quien esta operación producirá importantes sinergias a nivel de ingresos y gastos, permitiendo a NH dotarse de mayor capacidad competitiva. Antes de la suspensión, las acciones de NH Hoteles subían un 3,86%, hasta 4,310 euros


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> juassssssssss mis NHH
> 
> Imagino que con esta noticia pegará un buen peo al alza...
> 
> 14:05 - La CNMV ha decidido suspender cautelarmente la cotización de NH Hoteles después del anuncio de que la cadena hotelera se unirá a Hesperia para crear el mayor grupo hotelero urbano de España. Tras el acuerdo alcanzado por ambas empresas, Hesperia entrará en el consejo de administración de NH, para quien esta operación producirá importantes sinergias a nivel de ingresos y gastos, permitiendo a NH dotarse de mayor capacidad competitiva. Antes de la suspensión, las acciones de NH Hoteles subían un 3,86%, hasta 4,310 euros



Jaja voy a ver si se ma han vendido las vertices y pongo una orden de compra a mercado a ver si entra XXDD!!!


----------



## LOLO08 (14 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vaya, parece que el premarket Aria vuela!
> 
> De todas maneras cuidado, midar qué paso el viernes con el gap al alza, como abra con un +10% de gap lo tendrá que cerrar, espero que sea a media sesión y luego rebote de nuevo... si cierra a 3S ya me planteo ponerle un stop loss, tengo "algo" de margen.. XD...
> 
> ...



NH Hoteles y Hesperia integran su negocio hotelero - Expansión.com


----------



## Burney (14 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Jaja voy a ver si se ma han vendido las vertices y pongo una orden de compra a mercado a ver si entra XXDD!!!



pues precisamente ahora me ha entrado un poco de cagalera

le leido en el foro de invertia de NHH que se subia por rumores de OPA...

habrá que ir con ojo

de todas formas el gráfico a medio/largo es impoluto tras la rotura de la directriz bajista en 3,50, y encima hoy habian roto al alza el maximo anterior en 4,30 y la estaba pullbackeando cuando se ha suspendido la negociación...


PD: Aria 3,07. Gracias DP!!!


----------



## LOLO08 (14 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> juassssssssss mis NHH
> 
> Imagino que con esta noticia pegará un buen peo al alza...
> 
> 14:05 - La CNMV ha decidido suspender cautelarmente la cotización de NH Hoteles después del anuncio de que la cadena hotelera se unirá a Hesperia para crear el mayor grupo hotelero urbano de España. Tras el acuerdo alcanzado por ambas empresas, Hesperia entrará en el consejo de administración de NH, para quien esta operación producirá importantes sinergias a nivel de ingresos y gastos, permitiendo a NH dotarse de mayor capacidad competitiva. Antes de la suspensión, las acciones de NH Hoteles subían un 3,86%, hasta 4,310 euros



JJEJJEJ.. Enhorabuena, has tenido buen ojo

Según expansión nhh volverá a cotizar a las 16h.

2k.e en NH


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Sep 2009)

Pues Burney amigo, si llevabas Arias y NHH creo que Septiembre de momento lo llevas bien solucionado XXDD!!!

Tal y como van las Arias en el Premarket ahora, llevo un +50% en dolares....desde agosto...


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Ahora es cuando comienzan las especulaciones en ARIAd.... hay que dejar correr las plusv.... rumores de compra, aprobaciones por la vía rápida FTA, etc.

Es complicado, pero .... seguro que los que vendieron HGSI en 13.00USD ahora están tristemente contemplando los 20.xxUSD.

Me conformo con terminar el día en 3.00USD.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Sep 2009)

Lo más importante de las Arias, no es que esten subiendo como un avión, (3,09$ ahora mismo) si no que han negociado en PM más de un millón de títulos... : y falta más de media hora...

Saludos... y me uno a las gracias a DP!


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Ariad Pharmaceuticals: Phase 3 SUCCEED Trial Moves Forward - Justin M. Hall -- Seeking Alpha


----------



## Burney (14 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues Burney amigo, si llevabas Arias y NHH creo que Septiembre de momento lo llevas bien solucionado XXDD!!!
> 
> Tal y como van las Arias en el Premarket ahora, llevo un +50% en dolares....desde agosto...



gracias Luca_Cadalora, pero hasta que NHH no empiece a cotizar de nuevo no tengo muy claro si abrirá al alza o a la baja... algunos del foro de invertia me han jiñao vivo... :

de todas formas las tengo a 4 euros, asi que tengo algo de colchón por si acaso...

en ARIA yo entré a 2,25 $ creo recordar, asi que también les gano un pico gracias a DP

ahora sólo falta que las MTS se pongan verdes, que ahora les pierdo unos centimos


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

UPDATE 1-Ariad says independent experts positive on cancer drug | ???? | ???? | reuters.com.cn


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Sep 2009)

Puf como empiecen a darle bola a las Ariad nos vamos hasta la siguiente resistencia de los 6 USD más pronto que tarde..

Ahora que parece que va a superar los famosos 2,80 USD espero que no meta el gran bajón...

Yo creo que verla en el cierre a 3,XX USD es demasiado optimista, apuesto por 2,80 USD y mucho cuidado con la jornada de mañana...


----------



## LOLO08 (14 Sep 2009)

y YO QUE QUERÍA DORMIR LA SIESTA. Con las Nh tendré que estar pegado a la pantallita a partir de las 16h.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Sep 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> y YO QUE QUERÍA DORMIR LA SIESTA. Con las Nh tendré que estar pegado a la pantallita a partir de las 16h.



Ojalá yo tuviera ese mal menor every day.. a parte que no sé lo que es una siesta si no cae en sábado o domingo...


----------



## Burney (14 Sep 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> y YO QUE QUERÍA DORMIR LA SIESTA. Con las Nh tendré que estar pegado a la pantallita a partir de las 16h.



¿también estás dentro de NHH Lolo?

a ver si tenemos suerte, imagino que a las 15:30 empezará la subasta y ahi veremos cómo interpreta el mercado la noticia



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Puf como empiecen a darle bola a las Ariad nos vamos hasta la siguiente resistencia de los 6 USD más pronto que tarde..
> 
> Ahora que parece que va a superar los famosos 2,80 USD espero que no meta el gran bajón...
> 
> Yo creo que verla en el cierre a 3,XX USD es demasiado optimista, apuesto por 2,80 USD y mucho cuidado con la jornada de mañana...



yo también tengo alguna que otra mosca detrás de la oreja... por lo de compra con el rumor y vende con la noticia... pero si DP dice que mantener, yo mantengo y me voy a olvidar de que las tengo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Sep 2009)

Hombre, olvidarte que las tienes.. seguro que las vas mirando como tio gilito (Uncle Scruge) sus monedas de oro... XD!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Sep 2009)

Para que os hagáis una idea, el viernes entre PM, sesión y AH se movieron 3,5Millones de acciones. Hoy solo en PM se han movido casi 1,4Millones...

Saludos...

Chame: Zeltia: Presenta kit de diagnóstico del virus de la gripe A entre 25 a 30 euros.


----------



## pyn (14 Sep 2009)

Pero menuda mierda de guano, yo esperaba el viernes que hoy haríamos un -2% y al final vamos a terminar igual. Esto no es lo que era...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Sep 2009)

ariad pierde fuerza, seguramente cerremos el GAP hoy, quien quiera cargar acciones que ponga una orden de compra a 2,65-2,75


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Pero menuda mierda de guano, yo esperaba el viernes que hoy haríamos un -2% y al final vamos a terminar igual. Esto no es lo que era...



No es normal que tengamos un -2% de caida cuando la tendencia es alcista, esto son correcciones pequeñas, hasta octubre no creo que las veamos grandes, aunque cabe la posibilidad de que nos den algún 'aviso' antes.


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Sep 2009)

Comentario de un Argento:

Es el período de la muerte.

Del 1 al 8 los chinitos de joda.

El viernes 9 se ajustan todas las disparidades de intercambio, desfazajes cambiarios, mercados, oil, etc.

Todo de una....y sin red....porque el lunes es feriado en USA.

Fin de semana largo gracias al amigo Cristóbal Colón.

El martes....los muertos bursátiles los contas por millones.

OCTUBRE!

Buenas tardes y tal... y enhorabuenas a los chicos de las Arias ^___^!


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Sep 2009)

Bueno, menos mal que vamos recuperando, que yo también estoy larga....


----------



## LOLO08 (14 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> ¿también estás dentro de NHH Lolo?
> 
> a ver si tenemos suerte, imagino que a las 15:30 empezará la subasta y ahi veremos cómo interpreta el mercado la noticia
> 
> ...



he entrado hoy en los hoteles con la noticia y no antes con el rumor:o


----------



## Burney (14 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Comentario de un Argento:
> 
> Es el período de la muerte.
> 
> ...



alguien me lo traduce... 

PD: Gracias, pero aún el palomo no ha llegado al nido.



LOLO08 dijo:


> he entrado hoy en los hoteles con la noticia y no antes con el rumor:o



en 10 minutos la subasta... suerte!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> alguien me lo traduce...
> 
> PD: Gracias, pero aún el palomo no ha llegado al nido.
> 
> ...



Ains... 

Del 1 al 8 de Octubre los Chinitos tienen una semana festiva, sin bolsa. Lógicamente al volver a cotizar, hay que hacer los ajustes necesarios, del tipo de cambio, precio del petroleo y mil etc... más.

Ese Lunes que vuelven a cotizar, en Usa es festivo... y el Martes puede ser un día simpático.

Un saludo

Edito: Lo que es increíble que de CTIC se hallan salido todos los insiders... han vendido a saco y apenas cae...


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

CTIC... es un SCAM... solo tienes que comprobar las ampliaciones que han hecho en pocos meses... ahora tienen +500M acciones en el mercado.


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Cell Therapeutics CEO Sells Stock: BioBuzz | Drugs | Financial Articles & Investing News | TheStreet.com

SOBREVIVIR... ladrón espaguetti....


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Sep 2009)

Juas al menos tiene Arte jajaja

""Oh you know, surviving," he said. "jaja

Bueno... ando en total liquidez, esperando a Octubre o... no se...
He puesto una orden para recomprar mis Mesa en 0.2221 ... si entra bien. 

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Genova Biotherapeutics, Inc. - Google Finance

OTC


----------



## until (14 Sep 2009)

Vermillion, Inc

OTC


----------



## Tezifon (14 Sep 2009)

Bhavnani se cansa del Popular: “He pagado mis deudas y ahora prefiero diversificar” - Cotizalia.com


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Sep 2009)

Puf vaya galleta me meto con LGND....

Espero que cierre el GAP hoy porque si no me planteo largarla que voy perdiendo un 6%....

Alguna reco?

Compenso algo con GTXI pilladas a 9,95...


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Las pharmas, biotech.... hay que dejarlas "sin tocar" hasta cumplir objetivos... mira lo que me ha pasado con DSCO... aunque ya sabía que iba a tocar el boleto!

desde los 0.48USD que las vendí... ahora están por 0.9xUSD en unas 3 semanas.


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Yahoo quiere vender 150M USD... de acciones del portal ALIBABA.com .... papelitos tengo!!!!


----------



## LOLO08 (14 Sep 2009)

Uff!! parece que Nh no despega....


----------



## Claca (14 Sep 2009)

Esta mañana Mulder hablaba de subidas cuando el guano parecía probable. Qué puto amo


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

No había quedado claro????? XD


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

Asegurando plusvas... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Tonuel... que gallinita eres.... hay que dejar esas plusv.... yo llevo +190K€ en las ARIAd... y ahí me ves! XD


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2009)

En el Stoxx está entrado muchísimo dinero pero en el S&P está saliendo bastante, el S&P ha conseguido cerrar el gap, pero al Stoxx aun le queda un poco, solo 5 puntos, esto está hoy muy raro y emocionante a la vez.


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Sep 2009)

fallaré por un dia otra vez...

por cierto, habeis visto el dollar?


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... que gallinita eres.... hay que dejar esas plusv.... yo llevo +190K€ en las ARIAd... y ahí me ves! XD



Subiendo el stop a 6,37 quiero decir... las tengo a 6,358... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Creo recordar que ARIAd ... tiene una "POISON PILL" de 65.00USD para evitar OPA hóstiles.

Poison pill - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Aunque yo vendería por 22.00usd NOW!


----------



## pyn (14 Sep 2009)

Huele a que quieren dejar el ibex cerquita de los 11500 para mañana abrir al alza y romper por fin los fatídicos 11520.


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Esta mañana Mulder hablaba de subidas cuando el guano parecía probable. Qué puto amo



Pues no era muy dificil adivinarlo, como le he dicho a otro forero estamos en tendencia alcista, y en medio de esa tendencia tenemos las lógicas correcciones, lo de esta mañana era una corrección bastante evidente.

Luego hemos hecho el mínimo del día con un rango diario en el Stoxx que apenas superaba los 20 puntos, cuando el normal es de 40, los gaps estaban arriba tanto del Stoxx como del S&P, durante toda la mañana tras los mínimos ha entrado mucho dinero al mercado.

Los mínimos se han hecho en zona de soportes fuertes, si no podíamos bajar más ¿que tocaba? y todavía hay más, estamos en semana de vencimiento y empiezan haciendo una corrección en tendencia muy alcista, esto es un intento descarado de asustar a las gacelas y barrer stops.

Y todo esto sin usar gráficos, si los usara todavía sería más evidente 

edito: Y tampoco planetas, lunas llenas, ni cosas extrañas.


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo todo esto sin usar gráficos, si los usara todavía sería más evidente




Ahora adivina quien ha sacado hoy plusvalias largo en SAN, y corto y largo en cintra... 



Mañana quiero ver un gap alcista... para poder alimentar a mis vástagos y tal...



Saludos


----------



## luisfernando (14 Sep 2009)

el dolar ?? que es eso !!!! xD


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ahora adivina quien ha sacado hoy plusvalias largo en SAN, y corto y largo en cintra...



Yo también las tengo pero no las voy a materializar ahora, aunque si aguanto toda la semana dentro me doy con un canto en los dientes.


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> fallaré por un dia otra vez...
> 
> por cierto, habeis visto el dollar?




o dos...


el dolar espero verlo en los 1,80 antes de fin de año... de donde espero ver al ibex ya hablaremos otro dia... 


que no quiero que se me acojone el personal... 



Saludos


----------



## Claca (14 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no era muy dificil adivinarlo, como le he dicho a otro forero estamos en tendencia alcista, y en medio de esa tendencia tenemos las lógicas correcciones, lo de esta mañana era una corrección bastante evidente.
> 
> Luego hemos hecho el mínimo del día con un rango diario en el Stoxx que apenas superaba los 20 puntos, cuando el normal es de 40, los gaps estaban arriba tanto del Stoxx como del S&P, durante toda la mañana tras los mínimos ha entrado mucho dinero al mercado.
> 
> ...



Sólo he visto la apertura, no he seguido la sesión, por eso me ha chocado la rotundidad de tu afirmación a primera hora de la mañana. Entiendo lo de la corrección, pero es que no sólo has dicho eso, es que encima has afirmado que todavía entraría más dinero, cosa que has clavado.

¿Como ves el cierre de hoy y la apertura de mañana? ¿Se superaran los 11520 con gap?


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo también las tengo pero no las voy a materializar ahora, aunque si aguanto toda la semana dentro me doy con un canto en los dientes.



Si, pero venias largo de ayer... :o


Mis plusvas del corto... ahí con un par... valen por cuatro... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Sólo he visto la apertura, no he seguido la sesión, por eso me ha chocado la rotundidad de tu afirmación a primera hora de la mañana. Entiendo lo de la corrección, pero es que no sólo has dicho eso, es que encima has afirmado que todavía entraría más dinero, cosa que has clavado.
> 
> ¿Como ves el cierre de hoy y la apertura de mañana? ¿Se superaran los 11520 con gap?



No sigo al Ibex, solo al Stoxx y al S&P, lo normal sería que toda la semana estemos subiendo fuerte, tal vez con alguna corrección en algún momento, pero no será importante.

Al S&P le quedan menos de 100 puntos de subida de aquí al día 28, esta semana aprovecharán para acercarlo, la semana que viene será la del campo minado, es de esperar que subamos fuerte pero también que tengamos correcciones fuertes.


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

AVI BioPharma, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## pyn (14 Sep 2009)

El miniibex lo han dejado clavado en 11500 que cabrones...


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Cuando llega Obama a WS?


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cuando llega Obama a WS?




Ya sabia yo que tenia que haber vendido al cierre... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya sabia yo que tenia que haber vendido al cierre...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Kujire (14 Sep 2009)

> P. Obama a 30mins de dar su discurso en WS, .... veremos lo que nos cuenta.



Hoy la bolsa ha hecho Uh!, ... y ya me gustaría verles las caras, sin aparentes noticias negativas ... un par de comentarios y se masca la tragedia. Dirían uds que esto es propio de mercados alcistas? ... yo sólo veo miedo y avaricia, ...y muchos ñús que todavía esperan algo de pastos


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hoy la bolsa ha hecho Uh!, ... y ya me gustaría verles las caras, sin aparentes noticias negativas ... un par de comentarios y se masca la tragedia. Dirían uds que esto es propio de mercados alcistas? ... *yo sólo veo miedo y avaricia*, ...y muchos ñús que todavía esperan algo de pastos




Pues yo sólo veo plusvalias... :o


Saludos :o


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

¿Por dónde echan el discurso...? 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Salix Pharmaceuticals, Ltd. - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Sep 2009)

Me están dejando el culo pelado cual mandril con LGND... se ha quedado sin volumen y las bajadas son fuertes en vertical.. veremos a ver como cierran... paso de comprar más.. para eso acumulo arias XD.

No me gusta que las Arias estén creando resistencia en el 2,80 eso es muy mala señal, si sigue así cerramos en 2,65 y cerramos gap...


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

ARIAd atrae a muchos daytraders que venden cuando sacan 3centavillos... recuerda hace menos de una semana estabamos en 2.3xUSD ... ESTAMOS CONSOLIDANDO!!!

XD


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Nosotros (AP534) vamos a reemplazar a ese medicamento (gleevecs):

Gleevec’s Lesson: Medical Success Trumps Small Market - Health Blog - WSJ

NVS... nos va a rondar, pronto!


----------



## Sleepwalk (14 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Por dónde echan el discurso...?
> 
> Saludos



CNBC Live Video: Watch the Latest Market Reporting and Analysis - CNBC.com

Por si quieres verlo, esto ya lo ha dicho: "Todavía hace falta ayuda del Gobierno para estabilizar al sistema financiero"


----------



## until (14 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Por dónde echan el discurso...?
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



CNN.com Live


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No me gusta que las Arias estén creando resistencia en el 2,80 eso es muy mala señal, si sigue así cerramos en 2,65 y cerramos gap...



Como para quejarnos de Ariad! Hoy a estas horas ya es el tercer día de la historia con mayor volumen negociado, y de aquí a un rato ya será el segundo de la historia! :

Saludos.... y no os pongáis nerviosos!


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2009)

Hace un rato ha caido un rayo y me ha dejado sin que el ordenador pueda arrancar el sistema operativo, menos mal que tengo todos los datos y el sistema en particiones distintas.

Estoy intentando recuperarme del desaguisado y mientras estoy con el portatil para ver como va la situación.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Como para quejarnos de Ariad! Hoy a estas horas ya es el tercer día de la historia con mayor volumen negociado, y de aquí a un rato ya será el segundo de la historia! :
> 
> Saludos.... y no os pongáis nerviosos!



Hola LCASC.

No es que me queje, es que prefiero estar preparado por si pasa algo chungo, todo apunta a que no, que todo es maravilloso, que igual la opan, que vamos a curar el cancer, que la abuelita paciente 0 conocerá a sus bisnietos y tal... todo pinta tan bien, que cuestra trabajo de creer...

Si las tengo a 2,015 USD no es que pueda llorar mucho...

Muchas gracias por tus comentarios, y a Dp también.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hace un rato ha caido un rayo y me ha dejado sin que el ordenador pueda arrancar el sistema operativo, menos mal que tengo todos los datos y el sistema en particiones distintas.
> 
> Estoy intentando recuperarme del desaguisado y mientras estoy con el portatil para ver como va la situación.



Joder que mala suerte..

A ver si puedes arreglar el tema.


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Cuando invertimos en el NASDAQ... hay que asumir ciertos riesgos.... que cada cual... venda cuando lo crea conveniente.

Hemos subido +50% desde hace un par de semanas.... yo voy largo, prefiero perder las plusv acumuladas a quedarme fuera.


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hace un rato ha caido un rayo y me ha dejado sin que el ordenador pueda arrancar el sistema operativo, menos mal que tengo todos los datos y el sistema en particiones distintas.
> 
> Estoy intentando recuperarme del desaguisado y mientras estoy con el portatil para ver como va la situación.




Back-UPS RS 1500VA




LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Joder que mala suerte..
> 
> A ver si puedes arreglar el tema.





No es mala suerte... puede pasar si no le pones solución... :o

Mucho sistema y mucha historia... y sin SAI... con dos cojones... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Joder que mala suerte..
> 
> A ver si puedes arreglar el tema.



Pues si, que mala suerte, aunque quería actualizar el sistema y ahora ha surgido el momento perfecto 

Parece que no hay nada de hard dañado, es algo que nos podría pasar a cualquiera en estas fechas con tantas lluvias y granizos.


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues si, que mala suerte, aunque quería actualizar el sistema y ahora ha surgido el momento perfecto




Lo has hecho a proposito... que te conozco... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo has hecho a proposito... que te conozco...



¿quieres decir que en Valencia no caen rayos, truenos y centellas? porque el sistema me iba estupendamente. Por eso no quería actualizarlo hasta que me ha pasado esto.


----------



## chameleon (14 Sep 2009)

hoy hemos acabado mucho más arriba de lo que pensaba hay nervios por llegar a vencimientos.
vamos a pasar con creces los máximos anteriores. el ibex siempre se pasa o se queda atrás con respecto a los demás índices.

quizás toquemos 11700


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Sep 2009)

Voy a ponerme stops en las acciones que tengo, y me protejo un poco la cartera, por si me pegan un palo...

Me pregunto qué diferencia hay entre

"Stop a la baja"

"Stop lim a la baja"

Alguien lo sabe? lo que pretando es, ponerme un stop profit en Aria y GTX, y un stop loss en LGND que voy perdiendo un pico ·350€ ya...

Gracias.


----------



## Stuyvesant (14 Sep 2009)

Mulder, Mulder, como se nos cuelgue Matrix por no poner un SAI, Don Antonio va a tener unas palabras contigo... yo no enchufo ni un teléfono si no tengo un filtro por medio. 



Pd.

Por cierto, para que luego no llores; tu portátil huele a chamuscado... para mí que la próxima víctima está al caer. Esos chismes tienen aun menos protección que un PC. Y ningún arreglo.


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Sep 2009)

Ò__ó ??  Ya te lo expliqué Luca... ains... u al menos lo que yo creo saber jaja

Stop Lim a la baja: Salta en el céntimo que tu le digas... pero no te las vende más baratas... en caso de gran Gap no salta. Para Usa en Acciones poco negociadas no sirve.

Stop a la baja: Te las vende a Mercado a partir de cuando toque el precio marcado.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ò__ó ??  Ya te lo expliqué Luca... ains... u al menos lo que yo creo saber jaja
> 
> Stop Lim a la baja: Salta en el céntimo que tu le digas... pero no te las vende más baratas... en caso de gran Gap no salta. Para Usa en Acciones poco negociadas no sirve.
> 
> ...



Gracias watarú, voy a ponerle los stops holgados, no me fio la verdad de 

LGND, a ver si llega a los famososo 3$ y las largo

Como en las otras voy mas tranquilo, me protego beneficios por si viene una piña...(nunca se sabe) pero vamos, que tengo intención de mantener la verdad.

Saludos.


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Gracias watarú, voy a ponerle los stops holgados, no me fio la verdad de
> 
> LGND, a ver si llega a los famososo 3$ y las largo
> 
> ...



LGND es una buena Bio... yo la tengo en vigilancia, aún la estoy estudiando...

Un saludo

Los Stops no son malos... si son holgados, ojalá no te ocurra pero seguro que te saltará el Stop, antes de poder leer una mala noticia.


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

En USA es poco recomendable poner STOPs... hay que "tragar" con lo que los MMs decidan hacer unos minutos... recuerdo que DNDN la tumbaron un -50% intradía... para luego subirla al día siguiente... puedes ver el grafico... hummmm... fue el 28 de abril. 11.xxUSD y ahora vamos por Dendreon Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## Burney (14 Sep 2009)

Buenas tardes, ya estoy en casa.

Muy buenas posis compradoras en ARIA en 2,79...


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Cyclacel Pharmaceuticals Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En USA es poco recomendable poner STOPs... hay que "tragar" con lo que los MMs decidan hacer unos minutos... recuerdo que DNDN la tumbaron un -50% intradía... para luego subirla al día siguiente... puedes ver el grafico... hummmm... fue el 28 de abril. 11.xxUSD y ahora vamos por Dendreon Corporation - Google Finance



Ya pero digo yo, te la bajan un 50%, tienes puesto un stop en -15% te salta y te vende a mercado con un -20%, digo yo, sabiendo como funciona esto, puedes tener puesta una orden de compra en un -35% del precio, así el Efecto MM´s pues lo salvas no?

Te aseguras beneficios, y encima puedes hacer mejor negocio, no veo desventaja por ningún lado.. sólo el tener liquidez dispobile, cosa para la cual estoy tieso 

No sé porqué lo ves como una mala estrategia Dp.. yo no me puedo permitir palmar 1000€ así que imagínate si me vienen mal dadas sin stop, me quedo en la indigencia


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Siempre hablamos en terminos de volatilidad... y en el NASDAQ es lo habitual en acciones puramente especulativas, como son las pharmas - Biotech.

Por supuesto que si te quedas +tranquilo... los STOPs puede funcionar si el mercado lo permite... luego está la recompra.... personalmente he tenido la ocasión de vender y volver a comprar... pero el juego de intradía, me cansa.... ya estamos en los 3.00USD si vienen mal dadas... un recorte nos dejaría en 2.2xUSD ... te sugiero que veas el grafico de DSCO y luego comprenderás... como se mueven estas acciones, no es el caso de ARIAd... por supuesto.


----------



## chameleon (14 Sep 2009)

en bolsa no te puede temblar el pulso.
hay que estar dispuesto a perderlo todo

ojo que el pánico que se puede producir con la corrección puede ser mayor que la avaricia que la ha originado


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Repsol, objetivo: 21 euros - Cotizalia.com

Chameleon... quien ha pagado a este visionario? XD


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Encuesta de cierre en ARIAd:

DP------>>>> 2.86USD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Sep 2009)

Tendré que empezar a comer carne de venado cruda y menos verdura...

A ver si así me siento más leoncio XD!!!

Gracias por los consejos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Encuesta de cierre en ARIAd:
> 
> DP------>>>> 2.86USD



NO vale, al principio aseguraste 3,00, y yo comenté que tenía pinta de 2,80, y que podía cerrar GAP en 2,65...

Yo voto por 2,78

DP------>>>> 2.86 USD

Luca---->>>> 2.78 USD


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Jejejeje.... depende si los MMs sueltan la liebre... los 3.00USD están por venir.


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2009)

Ojo al S&P que se va....

^GSPC: Basic Chart for S&P 500 INDEX,RTH - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Catacrack (14 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> NO vale, al principio aseguraste 3,00, y yo comenté que tenía pinta de 2,80, y que podía cerrar GAP en 2,65...
> 
> Yo voto por 2,78
> 
> ...




Catacrack 2,82 USD

Voy con 27.700accs y compraria algunas mas pero me da cosa comprar tan arriba.


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

Coño... una porrita... 



DP-------->>>> 2.86 USD

Catacrack ->>>> 2,82 USD

Luca------->>>> 2.78 USD

tonuel----->>>> 2.72 USD



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Si tomamos de referencia los pagos pendientes de MERCK, 1000Millones de USD... el precio por acción... sería aprox 7.00USD/8.00USD .... pero mucho me temo que tendremos algún ofrecimiento por el camino.

Sin contar los demás compuestos que tenemos en el cajón: AP534 y la patente 516, pendiente de la apelación aceptada en agosto.


----------



## Riviera (14 Sep 2009)

Menudo susto esta mañana,me entro el panico esta mañana y puse un stop en 235.voy largo en el ibex desde el miercoles.Sinceramente,los 12000 los veo factibles para el viernes


----------



## Catacrack (14 Sep 2009)

Tonuel que esto no es el SAN, ademas el que menos se acerque tiene que pagar la 1ª cena de los nuevos ricos de ARIA.


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Eso está hecho... una BBQ en la finca... con corrida incluida, llamo a Enrique y nos monta algo... pero lo dejamos para noviembre... que dentro de unos días se marcha a LAS VEGAS con ORTEGA ... tienen unas cuantas faenas... FAKE por allí. XD


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Tonuel que esto no es el SAN, ademas el que menos se acerque tiene que pagar la 1ª cena de los nuevos ricos de ARIA.




Esa cena la pago yo con el minigap de mañana... de momento al largo le estoy sacando casi un 4%... y más que le voy a sacar... :


Saludos


----------



## until (14 Sep 2009)

me añado: 

DP-------->>>> 2.86 USD

Catacrack ->>>> 2,82 USD

Luca------->>>> 2.78 USD

tonuel----->>>> 2.72 USD

until----->>>> 2.79 USD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Sep 2009)

Llego y una porrita... 

DP-------->>>> 2.86 USD
Catacrack ->>>> 2,82 USD
Luca------->>>> 2.78 USD
tonuel----->>>> 2.72 USD
until----->>>> 2.79 USD
LCASC --------->>>>> 2,80$ (Lo de usd es de pijos... )

Por cierto, hoy segundo mayor negociado de la historia de la compañía, el record lo tuvo el 28 de Julio 2009, donde tocó los 3,48$, ya podéis hacer vuestros cálculos mentales... 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

LUCA & TONUEL han sido los ganadores de este cierre!

Enhorabuena!!!! estamos preparando un nuevo máximo para esta semana...

*+12.5MILLONES de negociado!!!*


----------



## tonuel (14 Sep 2009)

2,75$... me parece que yo no pago... 


Por cierto... eso de meterse en la porra a diez minutos del cierre... con un par... ahí jugándosela... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Jejeje... lo mismo el AH... nos aproxima a otras cifras!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Sep 2009)

Bien! me he acercado mucho al cierre junto con Tonuel!

A ver que pasa mañana, puede que tengamos gap a la baja... o no y romper la resistencia en 2,80...

Si convertimos en soporte los 2,80 podemos ir pensando en los 5,XX-6,00 USD...

Qué decis de capeas y demás?? mi no entender..


----------



## until (14 Sep 2009)

Yo lo que no entiendo es por que en el PreMarket las Ariad han estado tan fuerte sobre los 3$ y durante la sesion han bajado cuando lo mas coherente sería que se hubieran posicionado sobre los 3 $.

Alguna teoría?


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Conspiraciones aparte... están sujetando el precio.... pero a mi modo de ver... estamos consolidando en cada subida, al fin es lo que nos interesa.

Esta semana.... presentarán en el congreso (desde el 20), los resultados de forma oficial... subirá como la espuma.


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

Kujire... los 7.50USD de DRYSHIP... se van aproximando... vaya manipuladores!


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> pSivida Corp. - Google Finance




28-07-2009 ----- 2.34usd ---- hoy 4.0xUSD


----------



## Burney (15 Sep 2009)

Echando un ojo y tirando cuatro lineas y un par de fibos, me da un objetivo para el próximo tramo alcista hasta la zona del 11900...

importante ver que estaríamos en la banda superior del canal alcista...


----------



## Burney (15 Sep 2009)

A ver si las NHH consiguen superar el 4,30-4,40... si lo logra le doy un objetivo de subida hasta el 5-5,20...


----------



## chameleon (15 Sep 2009)

a los buenos días

ojo con los cortos, las manos fuertes todavía están alcistas
hay que superar los máximos anuales, 11700 son posibles. el ibex se pasará como siempre. hay nerviosismo y prisas por el vencimiento. el cambio de tendencia va a ser brusco


----------



## chameleon (15 Sep 2009)

Petrobras y Repsol encuentran petróleo en la Cuenca de Santos - Cotizalia.com

siguen con lo suyo. ¿qué se estará tramando?


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ojo con los cortos, las manos fuertes todavía están alcistas




De momento si... pero en poco tiempo abriremos cortos buscando el abismo... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

Mulder... si mis cintras cierran por encima de 6,50€ lo tienes todo pagado... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (15 Sep 2009)

El precio medio de una habitación de hotel en el mundo cayó un 17% en los primeros seis meses del año 2009, según indica el último Hotels.com Hotel Price Index. 

Los precios de los hoteles en junio de 2009 fueron de más de un dieciséis% más bajos que el año anterior, y las tasas de las habitaciones se mantuvieron justo un 1% por encima de su nivel de enero de 2004, cuando comenzó a utilizarse el Hotel Price Index. 

La caída de un 17% en las tarifas de las habitaciones* se produjo como consecuencia de la caída de precios en cada uno de los continentes.


----------



## LOLO08 (15 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> Petrobras y Repsol encuentran petróleo en la Cuenca de Santos - Cotizalia.com
> 
> siguen con lo suyo. ¿qué se estará tramando?



tanto petroleo, tanto petroleo....¿ pero no estábamos en peak oil??


----------



## Bambi (15 Sep 2009)

buenos días, estamos en la hora de la verdad amigos el S&P en 1050, a ver que fuerza muestran esta tarde, sin embargo Federer ha perdido la final, eso no puede augurar nada bueno


----------



## Mulder (15 Sep 2009)

A los buenos días!



tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... si mis cintras cierran por encima de 6,50€ lo tienes todo pagado...





Pues eso no lo sé. Yo ahora estoy recuperándome del desastre de ayer, me va todo más lento que antes y he tenido ciertos problemas para tener los gráficos en tiempo real, aunque poco a poco voy arreglando cosas, ya está casi todo como lo tenía antes en tiempo record, aunque esta noche no he dormido mucho.

En vez de Debian me he puesto Ubuntú, pero creo que me voy a bajar el RT-ubuntu que comentaba stuyvesant el otro día.


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!




Acabo de soltar las cintras a 6,455... que hoy voy muy liado... :o


Buenas noches y buena suerte...


----------



## Mulder (15 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Acabo de soltar las cintras a 6,455... que hoy voy muy liado... :o



Supongo que como la promesa solo hacía referencia al precio y no a que tu estuvieras dentro sigo teniéndolo todo pagado


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Supongo que como la promesa solo hacía referencia al precio y no a que tu estuvieras dentro sigo teniéndolo todo pagado




El caso es que no he dicho lo que tendrias pagado... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

Diosssssss..... nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.......... :



En R4 no hay cortos del SAN.....joderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... :







Saludos :


----------



## Bambi (15 Sep 2009)

EEUU podría comenzar a vender su 34% de Citi en octubre - 15/09/09 - 1540129 - elEconomista.es


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

Largo en cintra a 6,36... stop loss 6,29€... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

Su puta madre... ¿me han desaparecido las cintras de la cartera? :

Así como lo leeis..., me han dado sólo una miseria de plusvalias y a correr... y sin cintras me he quedao...

Y en las órdenes realizadas sólo aparece la orden de compra ejecutada a 6,36 y el stop con precio de disparo 6,29...


*¿PERO ÉSTO QUE ES...???? * :



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (15 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Su puta madre... ¿me han desaparecido las cintras de la cartera?
> 
> Así como lo leeis..., me han dado sólo una miseria de plusvalias y a correr... y sin cintras me he quedao...
> 
> ...



¿no te habrás equivocado al meter el stop? a veces esas cosas pasan.


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿no te habrás equivocado al meter el stop? a veces esas cosas pasan.




Saldria que se ha ejecutado alguna orden además de la compra digo yo... 

y el stop sigue ahí a 6,29 sin ejecutar... :


Pero lo voy a cancelar por si acaso...


Edito:


stop cancelado



Saludos :o


----------



## Mulder (15 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Saldria que se ha ejecutado alguna orden además de la compra digo yo...
> 
> y el stop sigue ahí a 6,29 sin ejecutar... :
> 
> ...



En fin, R4 es de pobres


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

Me la han clavao bien... :o

y sin cortos del botas... que es peor... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (15 Sep 2009)

no estamos subiendo como deberíamos
ni tampoco bajamos, que sería un signo claro de pillada de cortos de cara al viernes

se incrementa la posibilidad de que estemos ante un techo real


----------



## Bambi (15 Sep 2009)

la respuesta como siempre, a partir de las 15:30


----------



## Claca (15 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> no estamos subiendo como deberíamos
> ni tampoco bajamos, que sería un signo claro de pillada de cortos de cara al viernes
> 
> se incrementa la posibilidad de que estemos ante un techo real



Llevan muchas sesiones estrellándose contra los 11.500 y todavía no se han logrado superar con claridad, lo que comentas tendría mucho sentido. Han tenido tiempo de distribuir buenas dósis de papel durante estos días, llevamos casi un mes entre los 11.000-11.500. En cualquier caso a este rebote le queda muy poco ya: la gente empieza a tener miedo a los cortos, se habla de recuperación mundial y todo empieza a teñirse de rosa...


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Sep 2009)

Aghh... me sale mal... umm ¿Cómo lo pongo...?

Buenos días ^__^!

Aunque no venga a cuento... tengo creado un botoncito tanto en firefox, como en explorer para traducir automáticamente de google.

java******:var%20t=((window.getSelection&&window.getSelection())||(**********getSelection&&**********getSelection())||(**********selection&&**********selection.createRange&&**********selection.createRange().text));var%20e=(**********charset||**********characterSet);if(t!=''){location.href='http://translate.google.es/translate_t?text='+t+'&hl=es&langpair=auto|es&tbb=1&ie='+e;}else{location.href='http://translate.google.es/translate?u='+escape(location.href)+'&hl=es&langpair=auto|es&tbb=1&ie='+e;};

Ponerlo en la barra de favoritos... es muy útil.

Nota aclaratoria: Es que estaba viendo webs y es un coñazo, al menos para mi, leerme tochos muy grandes en inglés.

Un saludo y perdón por el off-topic


----------



## Burney (15 Sep 2009)

Buenos dias:

Por fin tengo internet. Con la tormenta de anoche se jodió el router del trabajo y hasta que han venido los de Telefonica con el router nuevo... :

Me alegra ver que las MTS y las NHH están en verde. Que dure...

Ahora el IBEX estaría haciendo un pullback a los niveles que dias atras nos estaba haciendo de resistencia, mientras nos aguanten por aqui en principio aún nos harán subir algo más.

Suerte


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> la respuesta como siempre, a partir de las 15:30




Yo diria que a partir de las 14:30... :



Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (15 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dos recomendaciones. Si eres de los que compilan su propio kernel, podrás hacerlo sin dificultad, si no, es más fácil de lo que parece.


Primero, optimiza la red. Es decir, trata de reducir la latencia con tu ISP conectando siempre lo más cerca de un backbone. Wikipedia en caso de no comprender, que es muy técnico. No uses WiFi, solo cable, preferible tarjeta de Red de un GigaBit, y además optimiza la pila de red y el MTU, y trata de que el router sea eficiente. Te aconsejo un Router OpenWRT.

Segundo, utiliza la versión Alternate de Ubuntu y trata de que la instalación se oriente al mejor rendimiento de la red. Luego puedes usar otra partición para el desktop y la navegación en otra máquina mediante Xorg server o similar. El RT solo te garantiza una respuesta eficiente, no que funcione a más velocidad si la red es lenta o tiene que conmutar diferentes procesos con mucha carga de memoria.

Y por último, con un sistema de "tiempo real" el SAI es imprescindible. No te digo ya el filtro de picos de tensión si tu hardware es de los sensibles. Búscate uno, que los hay baratos.

Luego lo típico... disco duro de estado sólido, usar atajos de teclado, y evitar lo gadgets y los escritorios recargados, o sea, usar LXDE y no Gnome.


----------



## chameleon (15 Sep 2009)

que curioso
el tiempo real de interdin tiene un retraso de 2 seg con respecto a rt4
nunca me había fijado

esto parece que empieza a despertar


----------



## bah (15 Sep 2009)

Buenos días,

Los que jugáis con el mini de S&P 
¿mantenéis un stop durante el AH/PM o lo activáis a la apertura del mercado?

A veces con los rebotes que se pega antes de la apertura no hay stop que se salve, arriba o abajo, total para luego volver a su camino como si no hubiese pasado nada aparentemente.


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> esto parece que empieza a despertar




Al chulibex le han metido un cañón por el ojete... 


No se por que... pero a las 14:30 cundirá el pánico... lo huelo... :



Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (15 Sep 2009)

Lo siento, no he podido resistir la tentación de pegar una pantalla de LXDE. Solo para joder un poco. Ya veréis. 

<div align="center">




</div>


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Sep 2009)

Hola chic@s...

**A las 13.45:
- INFORME INTERNATIONAL COUNCIL OF SHOPPING CETERS AND GOLDMAN SACHS (antiguo nforme Bank of Tokyo) de ventas semanales de cadenas comerciales.
*Dato previo: +0,6%.

** A las 14.30:
- PRECIOS DE PRODUCCIÓN INDUSTRIAL de agosto.
*Dato previo: -0,9%. Previsión: +0,8%
Subyacente:
Dato previo: -0,1%. Previsión: +0,1%.

** A las 14.30:
- VENTAS AL POR MENOR de agosto.
*Dato previo: -0,1%. Previsión:+1,9%.
Excluyendo coches:
Previo: -0,6%. Previsión: +0,3%.

** A las 14.30:
- INDICADOR DE MANUFACTURAS DE LA FED DE NUEVA YORK de New York Empire State de septiembre.
*Dato previo: +12,08. Previsión: +15.

**A las 14.55:
-INFORME REDBOOK DE VENTAS SEMANALES DE CADENAS COMERCIALES.
*Dato previo: +0,2%.

** A las 16.00:
- INVENTARIOS EMPRESARIALES de julio.
*Dato previo: -1,1%. Previsión: -0,8%. Saludos...

Saludos...

PD: No habéis dado el dato del ZEW, Condiciones actuales -74, mucho peor que el -68 esperado.
Indicador de sentimiento sube de 56,1 a 57,7 pero queda mucho peor de lo esperado que era 60


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Lo siento, no he podido resistir la tentación de pegar una pantalla de LXDE. Solo para joder un poco. Ya veréis.



¿Internet Explorer 6.0...?


Te veo actualizado y tal... 


Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (15 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Internet Explorer 6.0...?
> 
> 
> Te veo actualizado y tal...
> ...





Es que el 7.0 esta en Beta en Linux y tal...


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Es que el 7.0 no me rula en Linux y tal...




Prueba con el 8.0... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

Ya he visto que la noticia está en el principal... pero no he podido resistirme:

Hilando fino | La opinión de Finanzas.com

Amigo Bonilla.... la próxima vez... nos envías ese dinero que tan alegremente has ganado.. con ayudas de mis subvenciones "encubiertas" vía impuestos.

Al menos... no tendrás que patalear en los medios de comunicación... el escozor.... ha sido muy poco, versus todo el capital que has amasado en 15 años!


----------



## Stuyvesant (15 Sep 2009)

Bueno hamijo, te dejo el Explorer 7 en Ubuntu, que el 8.0 no lo lleva ni Windows 7 en Europa y es una escopeta de feria. :o


<div align="center">




</div>


----------



## chameleon (15 Sep 2009)

recomendaciones del osito:


EUROPA:

compañía, sector, mercado, precio teórico, dividendo
EDP Utilities Portugal 4,2 5,2%
E.ON Utilities Alemania 34,05,1%
France Telecom Telecomunicaciones Francia 22,07,6%
Total Petróleo Francia 52,05,7%
Vodafone Telecomunicaciones Reino Unido 1,8 6,1%
Vivendi Media Francia 21,07,2%

EJPAÑA:

compañía, sector, mercado, precio teórico, dividendo
Iberdrola Utilities España 7,1 5,3%
Indra (2) Tecnología España 20,6 4,0%
Abertis Autopistas España 16,4 3,8%
Gamesa Energía Renovable España 20,0 1,3%
Ferrovial Construcción España 35,7 7,8%
Telefónica Telecomunicaciones España 19,0 6,5%


----------



## until (15 Sep 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Bueno hamijo, te dejo el Explorer 7 en Ubuntu, que el 8.0 no lo lleva ni Windows 7 en Europa y es una escopeta de feria. :o
> 
> 
> <div align="center">
> ...



hombre, podias dejar una captura con un test de velocidad de tu conexión a internet.

Desde que dijiste lo de RT-Linux me picaste la curiosidad, he probado con ubuntu studio la conexion no va tan rapida prefiero XP, en la actualizacion de repositorios de ubuntu studio se me quedo colgado y no consigio arrancar.
Me quedo con XP


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Sep 2009)

Le van a pegar un buen arreón a esto hoy y mañana...

Tentative Outright Treasury Operation Schedule - Federal Reserve Bank of New York

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

¿Arreón arriba o abajo...? ¿Como lo veis...?


Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (15 Sep 2009)

until dijo:


> hombre, podias dejar una captura con un test de velocidad de tu conexión a internet.
> 
> Desde que dijiste lo de RT-Linux me picaste la curiosidad, he probado con ubuntu studio la conexion no va tan rapida prefiero XP, en la actualizacion de repositorios de ubuntu studio se me quedo colgado y no consigio arrancar.
> Me quedo con XP




Yo he probado el US 64bits en una conexión de un 1Mb. Siempre va más rápido que XP incluso con Gnome y el escritorio Cargado de Widgets a lo vista en un Sempron 3500/754 con 2 GB y Media Composer en Vista. Además ¿A qué llamas velocidad de conexión?. Con 56k sin latencia se puede ser tan rápido como con un ADSL ni te cuento con un PTP RDSI o UN VDSL. Confundes "ancho de banda" con velocidad de la red... (Tu ADSL seguro que no sube a más de 192 K, para más Inri)

Y no confundas el ordenador que conecto a internet en cualquier sitio con el ordenador de trabajar. Yo en el 99 me bajaba un CD en 12 minutos y tenía 8Mb simétricos…


----------



## rafaxl (15 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Le van a pegar un buen arreón a esto hoy y mañana...
> 
> Tentative Outright Treasury Operation Schedule - Federal Reserve Bank of New York
> 
> Saludos...




De momento ha pegado subidon...


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

Largo en Cintra a 6,43... stop loss a 6,42... Lástima la jugada de esta mañana... :o



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (15 Sep 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Dos recomendaciones. Si eres de los que compilan su propio kernel, podrás hacerlo sin dificultad, si no, es más fácil de lo que parece.



Si, si lo soy, pero no me pongo Ubuntú para compilarle el kernel, para eso seguiría usando mi Debian sid actualizada via apt-get desde una terminal. La he puesto por motivos de estar operativo de nuevo en menos de una tarde, pero no me acaba de gustar su velocidad de funcionamiento respecto de mi antigua sid.




Stuyvesant dijo:


> Primero, optimiza la red. Es decir, trata de reducir la latencia con tu ISP conectando siempre lo más cerca de un backbone. Wikipedia en caso de no comprender, que es muy técnico. No uses WiFi, solo cable, preferible tarjeta de Red de un GigaBit, y además optimiza la pila de red y el MTU, y trata de que el router sea eficiente. Te aconsejo un Router OpenWRT.



La red no tiene latencia y eso que aun uso usa vieja tarjeta de 10 Mbit, de las buenas, eso sí. Este ordenador va conectado por cable de red, tengo los DNS en el propio ordenador y el router de momento no me ha dado problemas.



Stuyvesant dijo:


> Segundo, utiliza la versión Alternate de Ubuntu y trata de que la instalación se oriente al mejor rendimiento de la red. Luego puedes usar otra partición para el desktop y la navegación en otra máquina mediante Xorg server o similar. El RT solo te garantiza una respuesta eficiente, no que funcione a más velocidad si la red es lenta o tiene que conmutar diferentes procesos con mucha carga de memoria.
> 
> Y por último, con un sistema de "tiempo real" el SAI es imprescindible. No te digo ya el filtro de picos de tensión si tu hardware es de los sensibles. Búscate uno, que los hay baratos.
> 
> Luego lo típico... disco duro de estado sólido, usar atajos de teclado, y evitar lo gadgets y los escritorios recargados, o sea, usar LXDE y no Gnome.



Uso discos ATA, aunque tengo preparado, listo y ya conectado un SATA donde quiero pasar todo el tema, sobre todo el de la BB.DD, de todas formas antes iba más rápido así que el problema no son los discos. Sospecho que hay algo relacionado con la emulación 386 y falla ahí, aunque el programa de gráficos que uso lo compilo yo mismo, que además tiene pequeñas modificaciones (pero no afectan al rendimiento porque antes iban bien).

La Ubuntú que he puesto es la que tenía a mano en ese momento, una del año pasado, a ver si este finde con detenimiento puedo actualizar a la nueva versión, aunque ayer ya hice una actualización masiva de paquetes.

PD: Nuevo máximo anual en el Stoxx ¿quien dijo que nos parábamos aquí? 

edito: de entorno uso KDE, lo siento por los gnomeros pero es el que más me gusta y además ya lo tengo supermega personalizado a mi gusto, por ejemplo, no tengo iconos ni nada parecido solo uso un par de widgets (no necesito más) aunque trabajo con 10 escritorios, el caso es que antes era todo igual y ahora me va más lento, solo eso.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Arreón arriba o abajo...? ¿Como lo veis...?
> 
> 
> Saludos



Hacia arriba, of course...
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-compra-es-de-30-1-estampida.html#post2004060

*Empire State de la FED de N. York: Se esperaba 14 y queda en 18,88
PPI: Se esperaba -5,3 y queda en -4,3%
Ventas al por menor: Se esperaba +0,4 % y queda +1,1%*

Saludos...


----------



## Stuyvesant (15 Sep 2009)

Hola Mulder. te recuerdo que Debian ya está asimilando el proceso de desarrollo de Ubuntu, y que un ubuntu sin tunear no es tan rápido recién instalado como una Lenny, pero ubuntu optimizado ya ha batido la distro estándar de Debian estable.

Es por eso que están uniendo esfuerzos, un ubuntu LTS es una Debian muy potente.

Ya puestos con los off topic, ha cascado Patrick Swayze.


----------



## until (15 Sep 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Yo he probado el US 64bits en una conexión de un 1Mb. Siempre va más rápido que XP incluso con Gnome y el escritorio Cargado de Widgets a lo vista en un Sempron 3500/754 con 2 GB y Media Composer en Vista. Además ¿A qué llamas velocidad de conexión?. Con 56k sin latencia se puede ser tan rápido como con un ADSL ni te cuento con un PTP RDSI o UN VDSL. Confundes "ancho de banda" con velocidad de la red... (Tu ADSL seguro que no sube a más de 192 K, para más Inri)
> 
> Y no confundas el ordenador que conecto a internet en cualquier sitio con el ordenador de trabajar. Yo en el 99 me bajaba un CD en 12 minutos y tenía 8Mb simétricos…



No te enfades, entiendo que lo recomendable es tener la mejor conexion a internet posible, si al mayor ancho de banda, velocidad de entrega/recepcion de datos desde mi ordenador al servidor de "brokeronline", y no tanto el procesamiento de dicha señal en mi ordenador (que tambien es importante)
en mi caso via wifi tengo 2568 kbps/266kbps.


----------



## chameleon (15 Sep 2009)

TEF y SAN están moviendo al IBEX arriba
parece mentira lo que hace una rueda de prensa de TEF

mientras los demás índices apenas se atreven a mirar a los máximos


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

Salgo con un centimo en positivo... me voy a comer... :o



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (15 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Salgo con un centimo en positivo... me voy a comer... :o



Ahora ya no pierdes ni te dan banderas imperiales eso es un avance, pero te estás convirtiendo en un pagador de comisiones profesional 

Hay que tener paciencia.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2009)

Aria +1,45% en el PM

A ver si abre sin tanto GAP para que consolide hoy por encima de 2,80, esperemos que no se le atragante como ayer...


----------



## Stuyvesant (15 Sep 2009)

until dijo:


> No te enfades, entiendo que lo recomendable es tener la mejor conexion a internet posible, si al mayor ancho de banda, velocidad de entrega/recepcion de datos desde mi ordenador al servidor de "brokeronline", y no tanto el procesamiento de dicha señal en mi ordenador (que tambien es importante)
> en mi caso via wifi tengo 2568 kbps/266kbps.



Tranquilos todos, nunca me enfado cuando charlo, solo me extraño y se me olvida poner un smiley 

Mulder, toma y suspira. 


Debian lenny with LXDE sur Flickr*: partage de photos*!

Un Ubuntu con LXDE tiene 10MB menos en memoria que una Lenny con XFCE... o sea, 57Mb una vez cargado todo el sistema...!!! (Corre en 64Mb de memoria total con Swap).

Los otros 1,9 GB, o el doble, de memoria del sistema los puedes utilizar para aplicaciones ...


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Sep 2009)

Atentos Citi

EEUU podría comenzar a vender su 34% de Citi en octubre - 15/09/09 - 1540206 - elEconomista.es


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Sep 2009)

Buenas,

Tengo 3 mini-ibex abiertos, 1 en 11.500 y 2 en 11.495, así que de momento va bien la cosa. Voy a poner un stop-profit a la de YA. Aunque por otra parte estoy tentada de vender y meterme en Ariad. Tengo envidia.

Mulder, Stuyvesant, no he entendido ni una palabra ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2009)

Puff como baja Aria!!!

Está cerrando el gap, espero que rebote en 2,60-2,65

Quien quiera acumular que aproveche, a media sesión subimos (eso espero porque si no me saltará el stop)


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora ya no pierdes ni te dan banderas imperiales eso es un avance, pero te estás convirtiendo en un pagador de comisiones profesional
> 
> Hay que tener paciencia.



Si... pero siempre me llevo algo...


Por cierto...


*Corto en cintra* a 6,44€... Stoploss 6.52


Saludos


----------



## Kujire (15 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Atentos Citi
> 
> EEUU podría comenzar a vender su 34% de Citi en octubre - 15/09/09 - 1540206 - elEconomista.es



me encanta que los planes salgan bien --- Hannibal dixit


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2009)

Ya empiezo a conocer los movimientos de Aria.. a ver si se me venden las vertices y hago intradías con ella porque si hubiera metido 4k en cada gap que he comentado esta semana habría ganado ya 1000€.... y estamos a martes...


----------



## Mulder (15 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Tengo 3 mini-ibex abiertos, 1 en 11.500 y 2 en 11.495, así que de momento va bien la cosa. Voy a poner un stop-profit a la de YA. Aunque por otra parte estoy tentada de vender y meterme en Ariad. Tengo envidia.
> 
> Mulder, Stuyvesant, no he entendido ni una palabra ::



Dile a Luca que te oriente sobre las entradas.

De lo otro lo siento pero hablábamos de informática no de bolsa.


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Sep 2009)

Buena toma de beneficios en Aria ¿en?

Normal... ayer muchos tradearon con ellas.

Ummm tenemos al SP juguetón...


----------



## Stuyvesant (15 Sep 2009)

Estamos hablando de instalar una Andreita 5.0 o un Kamic koala 9.10. Más claro que la sopa de un convento.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2009)

Pecata Ariad ha tocado el techo que tiene en 2,80 y como he comentado varias veces se despeña, espera un poco para entrar, lo ideal son días como hoy, cuando ha tenido un gap al alza muy grande ya que lo cierra en uno o dos días máximo.

Lo que ocurre es, que ya dentro de la acción cuando abre con gap al alza, está visto y comprobado que lo mejor es vender, esperar que cierre el gap y volver a entrar...

Yo es lo que voy a hacer manteniendo las que tengo a 2,015 pero con stop loss, y si salta sólo intradía.

La última vez que tocó 2,80 se nos fué a 0,77, se supone que el cuidador/MM debe de mantenerla por encima de 1,80 así que no tengas prisa por entrar por si te quedas pillada.

Si quieres arriesgarte mucho ahora mismo ha cerrado el gap de sobra, podrías vender hoy ganando 0,20 USD poniendo una orden de compra a 2,55


----------



## Kujire (15 Sep 2009)

que viene el loboooo:!!!!!

la subidita era más falsa que judas:, a tope con la mini!!!!

JAJJAJAJAJAJJA


----------



## Mulder (15 Sep 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Estamos hablando de instalar una Andreita 5.0 o un Kamic koala 9.10. Más claro que la sopa de un convento.



¿como? pero si yo preguntaba como compilar un cedric 2.45 bajo la plataforma shloss pels 12.3b y que el problema era la junta de la trócola.


----------



## Mulder (15 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> que viene el loboooo:!!!!!
> 
> la subidita era más falsa que judas:, a tope con la mini!!!!
> 
> JAJJAJAJAJAJJA



Pues mucho me temo que lo falso es la bajada, está saliendo mucho menos dinero del que ha entrado antes.

Cuidado con la mini.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Sep 2009)

Mulder, Kujire, se me aclaren por favor.


----------



## Kujire (15 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues mucho me temo que lo falso es la bajada, está saliendo mucho menos dinero del que ha entrado antes.
> 
> Cuidado con la mini.



me refería a la subidita de ayer, la de hoy es un chiste malo, por lo tanto dos razones para ponerme la mini.... y a la espera que hable Ben


----------



## Kujire (15 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mulder, Kujire, se me aclaren por favor.



Hola Pe, antes de nada felicidades por las operaciones con los minis.

Según lo veo, estamos al final de esta comedia, y lo más probable es que tengamos una corrección importante en poco tiempo. Mientras tanto a surfear un poco, dado que a corto plazo la tendencia no va a estar clara y por eso nos aprovecharemos de los incautos que entran ahora a la espera de que siga el rally. Jur jur, desde Marzo las bolsas han estado subiendo(han esperado a sept para entrar???), estamos a niveles de quiebra de Lehmann hace un año, es decir, en el punto de inicio de una nueva partida así que lo que necesita esto es un .....

:INSERT COIN:​
PD: Luego hay temas particulares como Arias, etc.. que tienen su propio análisis, sólo me refiero a las bolsas en general, y al ESEPE en particular


----------



## Mulder (15 Sep 2009)

Por lo que veo en los niveles de dinero deberíamos estar aproximadamente 20 puntos más arriba, sin embargo el 2850 hace de resistencia respetable. Hoy hemos hecho el primer intento de pasarla en serio, y se ha conseguido durante unos minutos, pero habrán más intentos.

Aunque si con el volumen de la apertura no lo han conseguido es probable que ya no lo consigan hoy aunque lo vuelvan a intentar.


----------



## pyn (15 Sep 2009)

¿A que hora habla Ben?

Kujire estás de un negativo que no me gusta nada, hasta tonuel se ha cambiado de bando.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Sep 2009)

Que ostiazo de citi


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Sep 2009)

Buenas!!!
He estado unos dias perdido,le meti unos cortos al POP el dia despues del anuncio de la ampli de capital,pero los cerre el mismo dia ganando unos centimillos.
Espero ansioso a San en 11,POP en 7,20 y BBVA en 12,80 para darles con todo lo gordo.
Ya no abro un largo ni harto de vino.
Menudo pelotazo las ARIA me alegro que os vaya viento en popa,yo de momento no opero ya que no creo que hasta un tiempecillo pueda seguir esto diariamente.

Veo que hay muchos nuevos en el hilo ultimamente,Mulder diles que se pongan largos a ver si se despeña esto de una vez


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola Pe, antes de nada felicidades por las operaciones con los minis.
> 
> Según lo veo, estamos al final de esta comedia, y lo más probable es que tengamos una corrección importante en poco tiempo. Mientras tanto a surfear un poco, dado que a corto plazo la tendencia no va a estar clara y por eso nos aprovecharemos de los incautos que entran ahora a la espera de que siga el rally. Jur jur, desde Marzo las bolsas han estado subiendo(han esperado a sept para entrar???), estamos a niveles de quiebra de Lehmann hace un año, es decir, en el punto de inicio de una nueva partida así que lo que necesita esto es un .....
> 
> ...



Quiero ponerme corto en los banquitos,para medio largo plazo,los pienso mantener contra viento y marea minimo un mes o dos,y si la cosa va bien dejarlos correr hasta los 3500 del Ibex 
Mi idea es ponerlos mas arriba,pero me da a mi que igual se pasa el arroz,les meto ya???? o espero???


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Buenas!!!
> He estado unos dias perdido,le meti unos cortos al POP el dia despues del anuncio de la ampli de capital,pero los cerre el mismo dia ganando unos centimillos.
> Espero ansioso a San en 11,POP en 7,20 y BBVA en 12,80 para darles con todo lo gordo.
> Ya no abro un largo ni harto de vino.
> ...




Buenas Hannibal ^^!

Solo para acojonarte un poco, al menos a mi, me parece muy familiar tu frase a una que escribiste no hace mucho, ¿unos 2-3 meses?.

Mi comentario es simplemente para que te lo pienses dos veces... no por el corto en si... sino por lo de mantenerlos contra viento y marea.

Un saludo y suerte


----------



## Mulder (15 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Veo que hay muchos nuevos en el hilo ultimamente,Mulder diles que se pongan largos a ver si se despeña esto de una vez



Cuanta fe en el sentimiento contrario... 

El caso es que aunque en breve vayamos a ver un gran giro de mercado considero que no es momento de ponerse cortos porque en estos momentos es cuando se hace la traca final del antiguo movimiento, hay correcciones bruscas pero también fuertes tendencias al alza.

Y aunque se que todo el foro opina lo contrario y muchos analistos también la semana que viene vamos a continuar subiendo, aunque opino que veremos correcciones mucho más bruscas que las de ahora, será una traca final en toda regla, como debe ser.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas Hannibal ^^!
> 
> Solo para acojonarte un poco, al menos a mi, me parece muy familiar tu frase a una que escribiste no hace mucho, ¿unos 2-3 meses?.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que la tendencia va a cambiar,el churribex tiene que petar si o si,el guano volvera y nos arrastrara a todos a los infiernos 

Pondre un stop amplio de un 15 o 20%.

Los banquitos yo los veo muy maduros,y se van a llevar ostias para dar y tomar.


----------



## Kujire (15 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿A que hora habla Ben?
> 
> Kujire estás de un negativo que no me gusta nada, hasta tonuel se ha cambiado de bando.



Ben ha acabado ...y no ha dicho nada nuevo, que a los greengos que no tienen empleo les va a costar un poco: este asunto de los brotes verdes y tal....

"El mercado me ha hecho asi" no me lo tomes a mal, pero cuando opero a corto me vuelvo muy agresiva, .... además sé que tengo a todo el foro en contra,..... sé a lo que juego y cuando suba un poco ten por seguro que voy a estar ahí "torciendo" para que baje y dragando liquidez de los largos, y cada vez más las bajadas serán más bruscas. Eso si, no significa que no haga plata de otra forma, si la tendencia cambia yo lo hago con ella


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ben ha acabado ...y no ha dicho nada nuevo, que a los greengos que no tienen empleo les va a costar un poco: este asunto de los brotes verdes y tal....
> 
> "El mercado me ha hecho asi" no me lo tomes a mal, pero cuando opero a corto me vuelvo muy agresiva, .... además sé que tengo a todo el foro en contra,..... sé a lo que juego y cuando suba un poco ten por seguro que voy a estar ahí "torciendo" para que baje y dragando liquidez de los largos, y cada vez más las bajadas serán más bruscas. Eso si, no significa que no haga plata de otra forma, si la tendencia cambia yo lo hago con ella



Yo tambien soy bajista 100% la verdad que el dinero que se gana con los cortos tiene un sabor especial....


----------



## Burney (15 Sep 2009)

Wenas

Caray a los Arios hoy nos están dando pal pelo... 

otra vez se cumple lo de vender con la noticia... 

en fin, yo estoy dispuesto a tener paciencia con ellas. Como si no las tuviera.


A las citigroup también les están dando para el pelo. Por impulsos debería caer hasta el 3,90:

5,40-4,30= 1.10 (impulso bajista)
rebote hasta el 61,8% fibonacci: 5 $
5-1,10= 3,90 $

Además, creo recordar que en intradiario hace un canal bajista y creo que pasaría por esa zona...

PD: Ahora que caigo... está perdiendo la zona de soporte anterior... así que lo normal sería que siguiera moviéndose hacia abajo...


----------



## Kujire (15 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Quiero ponerme corto en los banquitos,para medio largo plazo,los pienso mantener contra viento y marea minimo un mes o dos,y si la cosa va bien dejarlos correr hasta los 3500 del Ibex
> Mi idea es ponerlos mas arriba,pero me da a mi que igual se pasa el arroz,les meto ya???? o espero???



Le hemos estado metiendo mano al BBVA , POP y SAN ... me de consultar con quién sabe del tema (jeje tengo contactos lejanos con los Harbinger)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Le hemos estado metiendo mano al BBVA , POP y SAN ... me de consultar con quién sabe del tema (jeje tengo contactos lejanos con los Harbinger)



Espero ansioso tus noticias, cuando venga Falcone otra vez por aqui le invitare a unas cañitas y jamoncito del bueno en el Madrid castizo (Y a ti tambien)


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Le hemos estado metiendo mano al BBVA , POP y SAN ... me de consultar con quién sabe del tema (jeje tengo contactos lejanos con los Harbinger)



Harbinger Capital Partners

Compis de NY?? 

Un saludo

Edito "Minando la Moral":

Cae tanto... porque DP! está vendiendo... jajaja Coña...coña...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Harbinger Capital Partners
> 
> Compis de NY??
> 
> Un saludo



Aqui tenemos al señor Falcone :







Tonuel empieza el olor a guano...

Se va a cagar el botas por las patas abajo!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2009)

Pecata has pillado Arias?

Si pusiste la orden de compra limitada a 2,55 te ha entrado seguro... más o menos se mantiene en esos niveles, a la mitad de la jornada le toca subir, si no, mantendrá y cerrará el gap mañana.

El MM se debería de encargar de meterle un cierre decente a la acción, un -9% no es bonito aunque ahuyenta a las gacelas como nosotros.

Si las has pillado, pon en Stop loss en 2,20 por si las moscas.


----------



## aksarben (15 Sep 2009)

> Harbinger Capital Partners is a private investment firm specializing in event/distressed strategies. Founded in 2001 with Philip Falcone as the Chief Investment Officer, Harbinger Capital Partners seeks to invest in alpha-generating ideas that are uncorrelated to investment cycles.



Y a mí que esto me suena de algo...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pecata has pillado Arias?
> 
> Si pusiste la orden de compra limitada a 2,55 te ha entrado seguro... más o menos se mantiene en esos niveles, a la mitad de la jornada le toca subir, si no, mantendrá y cerrará el gap mañana.
> 
> ...



A cuanto se pueden comprar a buen precio para mantener a largo?
Las puedo aguantar 6 meses o un año sin problemas,tampoco tengo prisa por entrar.
Soportes y resistencias???


----------



## Burney (15 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Harbinger Capital Partners
> 
> Compis de NY??
> 
> ...





no está por el foro... , así que una de dos:

- o las está vendiendo al por mayor 
- o está encargando otro envio de productos patrios para los MM's 

ahora sin coñas, la corrección es dentro de lo que cabe, lógica... se venía de bastante abajo...

de todas formas, DP dijo ayer que pronto habría más noticias... asi que por mi parte estoy tranquilo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Harbinger Capital Partners
> 
> Compis de NY??
> 
> ...



Pues no me extrañaría nada, además, lo he repetido muchas veces, cuando abre con un gap al alza se va al guano, y con mega gap tenemos mega guano, debería haber vendido yo que estaba en un +39% ayer...(ya con el cambio a €)

Estas acciones son más peligrosas que la leche alrededor de los 2,80, hasta que no los supere con fuerza, y tengamos un soporte por encima, estamos bastante vendidos así que yo pondría stops para evitar disgustos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> A cuanto se pueden comprar a buen precio para mantener a largo?
> Las puedo aguantar 6 meses o un año sin problemas,tampoco tengo prisa por entrar.
> Soportes y resistencias???



Yo NO VEO esta acción como si fueras un abuelete pillando Iberdrolas a 5,00€

Para corto plazo ahora están baratas para mantener hasta el siguiente gap y largarlas (1 o 5 días)

Para largo plazo, si se vuelven a ir a 1,80 (muy probable) es muy arriesgado, si pillas, pon un stop en 2,20, mañana o en este cierre debería subir entre 2,60 2,70


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

He estado fuera... con unos nuevos socios.... ya veo que alguien quiere comprar barato... bueno... lo dejaremos.

Como todos sabemos... ARIAd es para un medio plazo... sigo en el tren!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> Y a mí que esto me suena de algo...



Humm y tanto....

Ya tenemos localizado a DP, y Kuji es una agente doble (de ahí el doble término ñu-gacela coco-leoncio)


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> no está por el foro... , así que una de dos:
> 
> - o las está vendiendo al por mayor
> - o está encargando otro envio de productos patrios para los MM's
> ...



Era normal una buena corrección está subiendo muy fuertemente... y es normal que muchos quieran ya realizar plusvalías.

Si yo las llevara desde tan abajo, no estaría preocupado ni aunque cayeran 10 céntimos más... si hay una buena noticia explotará, al igual si es mala.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> Wenas
> 
> Caray a los Arios hoy nos están dando pal pelo...
> 
> ...



Burney puedes hacer los mísmos cálculos para las Ariad las 2 veces que se la ha pegado cuando tocó los 2,80?

Creo que conciden exactamente con lo que está pasando hoy... así sabemos hasta donde puede recuperar con el Fibo.

Gracias.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo NO VEO esta acción como si fueras un abuelete pillando Iberdrolas a 5,00€
> 
> Para corto plazo ahora están baratas para mantener hasta el siguiente gap y largarlas (1 o 5 días)
> 
> Para largo plazo, si se vuelven a ir a 1,80 (muy probable) es muy arriesgado, si pillas, pon un stop en 2,20, mañana o en este cierre debería subir entre 2,60 2,70



Yo las quiero para mantener y soltarlas cuando den un subidon o tenga plusvalias del 50%... no tengo prisa en mantener si las cojo.

Entonces esperare si rompe en 2,80 o si llega a soporte 1,80.


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

Wataru... está aprendiendo a base de buenos palos... hay quejar correr las plusv... siempre recuerda donde estaba antes ABENGOA / BBVA / POP y nuestro fav SAN... si hubiesemos vendido antes.


----------



## Burney (15 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Burney puedes hacer los mísmos cálculos para las Ariad las 2 veces que se la ha pegado cuando tocó los 2,80?
> 
> Creo que conciden exactamente con lo que está pasando hoy... así sabemos hasta donde puede recuperar con el Fibo.
> 
> Gracias.



cuando llegue a casa lo miro...

estoy en el curro y aqui no tengo visual... (lo de las citis era porque lo tenia mirado de hace unos dias)


----------



## Mulder (15 Sep 2009)

Mi sección favorita de Cárpatos:



> 17:00:15 h.
> Mundo hedge Fund [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2009)

Watarúsan learn from Donpepito ^__^!

De todas maneras, como he dicho antes, con mi parte fija de arias a 2,015, si se me venden las vertices, meto 4k para aprovechar los gaps, porque los hace cantados esta acción, si más o menos anticipas los movimientos de gap y no haces intradía es una parida, así tienes más capital para acumular.


----------



## Catacrack (15 Sep 2009)

Ya podeis contar historias pero a mi me duele ver bajar las pluvalias de ARIA. Ademas fui de los primeros en comprar a 1,80 pero en poca cantidad y he ido comprando conforme iba soltando accs de otras empresas y ahora resulta que tengo 27k a una media altisima (2,20USD).


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mi sección favorita de Cárpatos:



Tu hazle caso a Cárpatos que te lo van a dejar como a un mandril... 


Mañana toca guano... he visto una luz en la subasta de cintra... :



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Ya podeis contar historias pero a mi me duele ver bajar las pluvalias de ARIA. Ademas fui de los primeros en comprar a 1,80 pero en poca cantidad y he ido comprando conforme iba soltando accs de otras empresas y ahora resulta que tengo 27k a una media altisima (2,20USD).



Claro, con las que has ido acumulando, deberías haber vendido en los gap al alza, y recomprar en las leches, tendrías un cambio medio más bájo, y encima plusvalías...

Por eso no comparto la opción de DP de quedarte quieto. y no poner stop, si te meten un bajón a 1,80 te la meten doblada con el tipo de cambio y las minusvalías.


----------



## pyn (15 Sep 2009)

Dejaros de ARIAS:

Hythiam Inc. - Google Finance

Estas ya están doblando el precio, gracias donpepito (aunque no las llevo).


----------



## pyn (15 Sep 2009)

De ese mismo dia:

pSivida Corp. - Google Finance

Tambien doblando precio, donpepito eres dios.


----------



## Mulder (15 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Tu hazle caso a Cárpatos que te lo van a dejar como a un mandril...
> 
> Mañana toca guano... he visto una luz en la subasta de cintra... :



No hago lo que dice Cárpatos, es al contrario hago lo que mis análisis dicen, pero esa información que da es muy dificil de pillarla por otros medios (tal vez Kujire lo sepa, que suelte!  )

Lo bueno de esa información es coincide plenamente con mis previsiones.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2009)

Hannibal héchale huevos y pilla 10k para un intradía que te sacas para un par de ruedas para el circuito XD!!

1ª Resistencia: 2,80

2ª Resistencia 6,00

1º Soporte 1,80

2º Soporte 0,80

Operación del día para mí: Pillar €10k arias a +-2,55 y soltar a +-2,70


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

No me cansaré de repetirlo... estas bajadas están en lo esperado ... mira el grafico de HGSI... unos días antes del subidón.

No garantiza nada... pero es muy sospechoso.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2009)

Capullo de mí no podía haber cogido esas dos en vez de GTXI y LGND...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder héchale huevos y pilla 10k para un intradía que te sacas para un par de ruedas para el circuito XD!!
> 
> 1ª Resistencia: 2,80
> 
> ...



Mulder haces tandas en circuito????


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

Otra de mis favoritas es ONTY... y el objetivo sigue... los 10.00USD en breve.

Oncothyreon Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No me cansaré de repetirlo... estas bajadas están en lo esperado ... mira el grafico de HGSI... unos días antes del subidón.
> 
> No garantiza nada... pero es muy sospechoso.



A eso me refiero, sabiendo esto, si yo tengo 6400 acciones, cierra un gap al alza, acumulo 3000 acciones más, si abren con un gap al alza de nuevo, las vendo, y si explotan, pues gano más dinero, no veo el problema ¿¿??


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

Pero esa dinamica... es de un trader diario.... yo no quiero volver a eso... por lo tanto cada cual es muy libre... de vender y recomprar, las veces que crea necesario!

El objetivo hay que mantenerlo!


----------



## Mulder (15 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Claro, con las que has ido acumulando, deberías haber vendido en los gap al alza, y recomprar en las leches, tendrías un cambio medio más bájo, y encima plusvalías...
> 
> Por eso no comparto la opción de DP de quedarte quieto. y no poner stop, si te meten un bajón a 1,80 te la meten doblada con el tipo de cambio y las minusvalías.



Yo lo que veo es que Aria sigue funcionando de forma completamente contraria al mercado, aunque no lo haga siempre. El caso es que si las bolsas suben y Aria lo hace mientras estas corrigen lo más lógico sería pensar que el día de la gran corrección suban mucho más.

Si las Aria tienen que ir a 1.80 ya deberían haberlo hecho hace tiempo con la subida que han dado los índices, no las veo bajando tanto, hay que tener paciencia y ya está, yo tengo unas pocas y voy a mantener como mínimo hasta que las vea en x4 al precio de 1.82 al que compré y pienso que podrían llegar algo más lejos.

Pero tal vez el despegue no termine de llegar hasta octubre, si hacia finales de mes tenemos bandazos en las bolsas deberíamos ver a las Arias subiendo y bajando fuerte también. Yo creo que tu sistema de entrar en los gaps te hará perder al final precios interesantes, no hay que ser avaricioso, solo hay que tener paciencia y dejar hacer.

Por supuesto puedo estar absolutamente equivocado, pero esa es mi modesta opinión y yo también soy parte interesada.


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

Paciencia.... es tu mejor plusvalía!

*You'll have to hold this to get the bang for the buck since when it does make that move...it'll be difficult to pay up for it. *


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Sep 2009)

Huelo el guano muy cercano


----------



## Kujire (15 Sep 2009)

Las Arias LUCA entiende
más a la suerte no tientes
0,20 poca chicha es
para dudas preguntar por DP


cuidado mucho.... dedo flojo pulsvalías a casa no lleva



el lado oscuro mi casa ahora es


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

CEL-SCI Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

Lo que pasa es que el NASDAQ nos tiene muy mal acostumbrados a las plusvalías rápidas... yo en parte tengo la culpa .... todos los días ... pelotazos! XD


----------



## Carolus Rex (15 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Otra de mis favoritas es ONTY... y el objetivo sigue... los 10.00USD en breve.
> 
> Oncothyreon Inc. - Google Finance



Podias haberlo puesto hace un rato, las acabo de ventilar entre 6.28-6.34USD
las llevava desde 4.99USD

De todas formas gracias, si corrigen volveremos a por ellas...


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

Bueno... como están las cosas.. mejor hacer caja... ONTY la veo integrada en una gran Pharma, en corto plazo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mulder haces tandas en circuito????



Jaja perdon!!

El mensaje iba para ti Hannibal.....

De todas maneras ha derivado en una explicación de Mulder, con lo cual, me alegro del fallo!!


----------



## Carolus Rex (15 Sep 2009)

¡Joder, que cabrones! :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> ¡Joder, que cabrones! :



WTF ¿?

Qué te pasa? las Onty ¿¿??


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Sep 2009)

Buenas tardes
Aquí comiendo palomitas

Veo al DJI trabajándose los máximos y triangulando al alza.El despegue parece inminente.
Cuidado con los cortos!!


----------



## Deudor (15 Sep 2009)

El viernes a las 12:00 voy con los ahorros de mis hijos en corto.


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Sep 2009)

Despegue right now.Proyección mínima 80p.
Si se cumple DJI a por los 9730


Edito:
Me he equivocado,la proyección son 50p.
Objetivo DJI 9700

Pido disculpas por mi lapsus aritmético


----------



## Kujire (15 Sep 2009)

Me voy a comer ...con la "Harbinger", dejo al equipo A al mando

Hannibal luego te cuento ... aunque me temo ke hablaremos de shopping y xicos


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2009)

Las aria se comportan de lujo. Estoy con DP en que van consolidando las subidas.
Viendo como se comportan en los escapes no es dificil cogerla el tranquillo.
El dedo quiere comprar a 2,52 (se ha frenado 3 veces en 2,51) pero el cerebro me dice que espera a 2,38. De momento gana el cerebro, pero sólo de momento.
Entraré cn el mismo capital + el 26% de plusvalía que la saqué.
En algún momento de los próximos 2 meses tocará los 3,5 USD - 4,0 USD. Lo tengo bastante claro.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Las aria se comportan de lujo. Estoy con DP en que van consolidando las subidas.
> Viendo como se comportan en los escapes no es dificil cogerla el tranquillo.
> El dedo quiere comprar a 2,52 (se ha frenado 3 veces en 2,51) pero el cerebro me dice que espera a 2,38. De momento gana el cerebro, pero sólo de momento.
> Entraré cn el mismo capital + el 26% de plusvalía que la saqué.
> En algún momento de los próximos 2 meses tocará los 3,5 USD - 4,0 USD. Lo tengo bastante claro.



Yo tendría cuidado porque puede tocar el 2,26 como en Febrero de este año a no ser que saquen alguna noticia... (famoso 20 de septiembre según DP)

De hecho igual incluso muevo el stop....


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

Siento ser tan especulador... pero garantizo que la semana del congreso... esta acción subirá en vertical... ver 28 de JULIO... subió +15% ese día....


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo tendría cuidado porque puede tocar el 2,26 como en Febrero de este año a no ser que saquen alguna noticia... (famoso 20 de septiembre según DP)
> 
> De hecho igual incluso muevo el stop....



Ese es el argumentod e mi cerebro pero lo dudo bastante. Creo que se conformará con cerrar el hueco en 2,35 - 2,38.

La cogeré antes de caer hasta ahí. Es muy, muy probable que esta acción va a dar alegrías.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Sep 2009)

El primer día de -8% y estamos así.... 

Máximo: 3,48$
Mínimo: 1,76$

fibo38,2% -> 2,41$
fibo50% -> 2,62$
fibo61,8% -> 2,82$

Fijaros en la gráfica como le han hecho de resistencia esos valores y como justamente han sido los días de más volumen, y los ha traspasado al alza, ahora ha llegado a su zona del fibo61,8%, hará una corrección a-b-c y pa'rriba cagando leches, en cuanto la haga le metó más carga...

Saludos...


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Siento ser tan especulador... pero garantizo que la semana del congreso... esta acción subirá en vertical... ver 28 de JULIO... subió +15% ese día....



Si no estoy mal informado, el congreso empieza este jueves y finaliza el domingo.

Cuidado con los spikes que se marca la acción. Hay que estar muy ágiles y si se quiere salir, lo óptimo es hacerlo durante la prmera hora de sesión.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Siento ser tan especulador... pero garantizo que la semana del congreso... esta acción subirá en vertical... ver 28 de JULIO... subió +15% ese día....



No te preocupes DP, salga bien o salga mal, gracias por toda la información que nos aportas... 

Además, ese día fue mi cumple... es imposible que falle! 

Saludos...


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *No te preocupes DP, salga bien o salga mal, gracias por toda la información que nos aportas... *
> Además, ese día fue mi cumple... es imposible que falle!
> 
> Saludos...



Sin duda alguna, es un lujo tenerle por este hilo. 

Thanks


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El primer día de -8% y estamos así....
> 
> Máximo: 3,48$
> Mínimo: 1,76$
> ...



No me había fijado antes, esos fibos quedan preciosos.


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

De nada... no hay porque darlas... ya sabeis que os jugais vuestro "dinero" XD

siempre es positivo que alguien saque rentabilidad de las accs "calientes" que están o van a explorar en breve... llevamos unas cuantas.. algunas nos pillan dentro y otras nos salimos antes de tiempo. XD


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

Incyte Corporation - Google Finance seguirá subiendo...


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

Akorn, Inc. - Google Finance vigilancia -en-


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Sep 2009)

Uish! Hoy nuestras LGND van bien... (entre ayer con 2 mil en 2.30), podría haber entrado un poco más abajo, pero me fallo un soporte, algún cabrxx me quito las acciones que tenía puestas...

Un saludo


----------



## scola (15 Sep 2009)

Me uno a las gracias a DP y al resto de foreros que compartís vuestros conocimientos!!! 

Por cierto DP, todavía no estoy dentro porque mi broker no me deja comprar ARIA, manda huevos!!


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

Ya sabes.. cambia de broker. 

RT4


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

*Si cintra cierra por encima de los 6,50€ me corto la coleta...*


Saludos :


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pecata has pillado Arias?
> 
> Si pusiste la orden de compra limitada a 2,55 te ha entrado seguro... más o menos se mantiene en esos niveles, a la mitad de la jornada le toca subir, si no, mantendrá y cerrará el gap mañana.
> 
> ...



Buenas, he estado toda la tarde trabajando : así que no he podido seguir nada, sigo con los minis del IBEX, con un stop protector que iré moviendo, como de momento estoy ganando ahi, no vendo, y si no vendo, no compro Arias, es que soy pobre... 

No me puedo quejar, de momento no me va mal con los minis...

Edito: ya soy "subastero en Seseña", me daba un mal rollo lo de ser "casero de Botín"...


----------



## pyn (15 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas, he estado toda la tarde trabajando : así que no he podido seguir nada, sigo con los minis del IBEX, con un stop protector que iré moviendo, como de momento estoy ganando ahi, no vendo, y si no vendo, no compro Arias, es que soy pobre...
> 
> No me puedo quejar, de momento no me va mal con los minis...
> 
> Edito: ya soy "subastero en Seseña", me daba un mal rollo lo de ser "casero de Botín"...



Di que sí pecata, tu y yo a los minis que movemos un capital irrisorio, yo aunque quisiera entrar en ARIA tendría que meter todos los huevos en la misma cesta y no es plan. Eso sí, ojalá pegue un pelotazo guapo porque mucha gente de aquí se beneficiará.


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2009)

Aria ha vuelto a apoyarse en 2,51 y ha botado hasta 2,55.

Ese nivel adquiere cada vez mayor relevancia ....


----------



## pyn (15 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El primer día de -8% y estamos así....
> 
> Máximo: 3,48$
> Mínimo: 1,76$
> ...



¿Qué valores se corresponde con el a-b-c? Gracias!


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

Intraop Medical Corp. - Google Finance

OTC..... un día no muy lejano en el calendario------ ARIAd abrirá igual! XD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Sep 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Aria ha vuelto a apoyarse en 2,51 y ha botado hasta 2,55.
> 
> Ese nivel adquiere cada vez mayor relevancia ....



El 9 y el 10 de septiembre fueron niveles clave, ya lo dijo en su día DP... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya sabes.. cambia de broker.
> 
> RT4



DP... usted que tiene mano le podia comentar a los de R4 que me consigan unos cortitos del botas... creo que no podré superar no meterle... 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> DP... usted que tiene mano le podia comentar a los de R4 que me consigan unos cortitos del botas... creo que no podré superar no meterle...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Me uno a la petición, y si se pueden pedir, también de BBVA... tenemos algo pendiente... :


----------



## Mulder (15 Sep 2009)

A las buenas noches!

Veo que el Stoxx ya empieza a sobrepasar con cierto atrevimiento el 2850, si terminamos por debajo de ese nivel sería probable que mañana tuviéramos gap al alza. Si acabamos en máximos es posible que mañana por la mañana corrijamos un poco.

Pero aquí no se baja ni a tiros.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Sep 2009)

en USA, ¿hoy están barriendo stops o qué?


----------



## percebe (15 Sep 2009)

Alguien me puede decir algo de esta accion:GNVC

GenVec, Inc. - Google Finance

creo que la saque de aqui del foro pero no estoy seguro .


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

Mañana, hablaré con ellos... no es admisible que a estas alturas, os dejen sin material de guerra!

M-L es su supplier de cortos.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> DP... usted que tiene mano le podia comentar a los de R4 que me consigan unos cortitos del botas... creo que no podré superar no meterle...



¿Pero tu no estás ahora con las Cintras?
Tienes una extraña atracción por el botas... dejalo, si todavía no se te habrán curado las heridas de los cortos que le metiste en los 9000, en los 9700... (¿como era la firma?)
Vas a tener que comprarte un flotador para sentarte.


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GenVec, Inc. - Google Finance



Si... era una de las que tendría que haber dado sus frutos... el día 26 agosto ... la incorporé al hilo.


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me uno a la petición, y si se pueden pedir, también de BBVA... tenemos algo pendiente... :




Del BBVA si que hay... lo mio es con el botitas... 


Por la impotencia de no poder arrearle... no quiero acabar así... 






Saludos


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

Que mam... están dejando caer que la caída de hoy de ARIAd es por una nueva dilución en camino... no tiene fundamento, lo que si ha hecho nuestro CEO, es reservar 7Millon aprox.. de acciones a 2.07USD para que los empleados puedan comprar... ellos saben que nos vamos al cielo...

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=118422&p=irol-sec


----------



## percebe (15 Sep 2009)

pues muchas gracias DP la verdad que es aburrida ,aburrida menos el arreon de hoy.


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

Si, es complicado LLEVAR todas las que dejamos caer por aquí... LUCA es un professional ... puedes consultarle... el suele tener en cartera, algunas. XD


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

*Vamosssss... quiero un cierre guanil... jodeeeerrrrrrrrr.....*






Saludos :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que mam... están dejando caer que la caída de hoy de ARIAd es por una nueva dilución en camino... no tiene fundamento, lo que si ha hecho nuestro CEO, es reservar 7Millon aprox.. de acciones a 2.07USD para que los empleados puedan comprar... ellos saben que nos vamos al cielo...
> 
> ARIAD - SEC filings



Como??? acciones a 2,07 ¿¿??

En compañías como Accenture suelen empapelar al personal con stock options de este tipo o internal offers con descuentos del 15% sobre mercado, y cada vez que lo hacen la acción se va al guano literalmente.

No me gusta nada esta noticia, mañana nos vamos cerca del 2,26 pronosticado antes de cabeza:

2,07 * 1,15 = 2,38 justo el valor que ha pronosticado Burney!!!

Ya sabemos que viene un nuevo GAP a la baja...

Oportunidad de acumular o empapelamiento masivo, ya veremos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2009)

Puf no doy más de sí, entre el trabajo, las acciones y un curso online de exportación de la eoi que estoy haciendo voy a caer malo!!!

Encima disgustos del ofrecimiento a 2,07...

Como sea como los programas de acciones de las Big 4 vamos apañados...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2009)

GTXI está muy plana, alguna noticia ¿?


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

STAY COOL!!! que esto es antiguo del 2x de agosto.... cuando estabamos en 2.1xUSD ... solo es una manera de incentivar al personal! XD

Puedes ver el SEC en su web.


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

Se acabó lo que se daba señoreh... echen unas lineas y sabrán por que lo digo... :


Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

Para ser concreto... la fecha es del 24 de agosto.... así que no tiene ninguna repercusión real.


----------



## Carolus Rex (15 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si... era una de las que tendría que haber dado sus frutos... el día 26 agosto ... la incorporé al hilo.



¡Joder DP!... ¡Es que no damos abasto!...: La lista de tus indicaciones no para de crecer, y jode mucho porque es una verdadera lástima. A mi ya me falta tiempo y sobre todo capital para aprovechar gran parte de los chollos que posteas en el hilo, y la verdad es que si dejo pasar alguna de tus recomendaciones a los pocos dias me encuentro con que me he perdido algún subidón de los de aúpa, y eso que gran parte de mi cartera está compuesta por tus chicharros....

¡En fin! La verdad es que gracias al foro tengo aproximadamente el 50% de mi capital invertido en bolsa y de momento llevo unos meses que ya quisieran para sí algunos analistos....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, es complicado LLEVAR todas las que dejamos caer por aquí... LUCA es un professional ... puedes consultarle... el suele tener en cartera, algunas. XD



Hombre Dp se le agradecen las recos,

No es tan complicado, uno va apuntando los valores a medida que la gente los recomienda, mira las gráficas, los volúmenes, ciclos a 5 años y se decide.

Todas tienen el mismo perfil, suelen llevar subidas leves o estar planas, y tienen EPS negativos, vamos que son muy especuativas y arriesgadas, por eso haces grandes plusvalías, o grandes banderas de Japón.


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

Opsss... antes he tenido un peq lapsus.... en verdad el TESTER de DP HF es CAROLO al 80% y LUCA al 20% de las apariciones de la bola v2.0


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

Dejad de parlotear y echadme una mano con el cierre cojones... :


¿Dónde está Kujire cuando la necesito...? :



Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

Mejor que nuestro MC ... cualquier subida, la celebramos x10! y sin necesidad de tener el dinero 4 meses... VERTICE dixit!


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Opsss... antes he tenido un peq lapsus.... en verdad el TESTER de DP HF es CAROLO al 80% y LUCA al 20% de las apariciones de la bola v2.0



yadeciayo... Carolus lleva en cartera kilo y medio de chicharros... 


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Dejad de parlotear y echadme una mano con el cierre cojones... :
> 
> 
> ¿Dónde está Kujire cuando la necesito...? :
> ...



Televaselina digame?


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Televaselina digame?




Mañana van a meterme una farola de 9 metros por el ojete... ¿Me recomienda algo doctor...? 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

Esos chicharros.. ofrecen + rentabilidad que el SAN en menos de una semana... y el SAN ha mareado desde marzo... para llegar a los 10,00€


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

Ordenes de +100k en ARIAd.... mañana hay postre.


----------



## Carolus Rex (15 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Opsss... antes he tenido un peq lapsus.... en verdad el TESTER de DP HF es CAROLO al 80% y LUCA al 20% de las apariciones de la bola v2.0



Joder, si es que llevo un puñao, ALTI, ANDS, ANPI, ARIA, CRXX, HYTM, KOOL, MESA, MTXX, NRGN, STSI, SPPI, UAUA...... y alguna mas que me dejo...

Las que más de ARIA 12.000 Accs. y luego las demás en lotes de 2, 3, 4, 5 mil USD sin abusar, unas dan alegrias y otras disgustos pero en general la cartera en verde rabioso.


Saludos a todos.


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2009)

KOOL tiene una stuación gráfica que indica que un movimiento fuerte está a punto de realizarse.
Lástima que el triángulo tan grande que tiene desde inicios de años, no indique por dón de va a salir.


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

Las KOOL... tienen posibilidades a medio plazo... yo las vendí y compre +ARIAd a 2.23USD ...no me gustaba la cifra descuadrada que llevaba de ARIAd... manías personales.

Otras MESA, que pueden explotar en cualquier momento... desde los 0.62 a 0.66 es su juego semanal.


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

My Daddy told me always use the 4 Fs

Find them 
Feed them
@#$% them
& 
Forget them

That could apply here.

Los machistas americanos, comparando a las mujeres con las acciones chicharreras!


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mañana, hablaré con ellos... no es admisible que a estas alturas, os dejen sin material de guerra!
> 
> M-L es su supplier de cortos.




Ahí, ahí... se agradece que nos eche una mano... 




pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Pero tu no estás ahora con las Cintras?
> Tienes una extraña atracción por el botas... dejalo, si todavía no se te habrán curado las heridas de los cortos que le metiste en los 9000, en los 9700... (¿como era la firma?)
> Vas a tener que comprarte un flotador para sentarte.




Antes de que el botas diga ay... ya habré recuperado lo que me pertenece... :


Si puedo meterle claro... 


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ordenes de +100k en ARIAd.... mañana hay postre.



Pues como tenga gap al alza para lo mismo que ayer...

A ver si va subiendo un 0,5% 1% hace un día plano... y sin gaps, así anima a las gacelas, ahora mismo es merienda de negros...


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mañana van a meterme una farola de 9 metros por el ojete... ¿Me recomienda algo doctor...?



Relajese y disfrute...


----------



## donpepito (15 Sep 2009)

*La fecha, ya le puesto antes... para dejarlo claro, es:*

*del 20 a 24 Septiembre.*

http://www.esmo.org/events/berlin-2009-congress.html


Clinical investigators will present data on oral ridaforolimus in combination with bevacizumab (Avastin®) in patients with heavily pretreated, advanced solid tumors at the upcoming European Society of Medical Oncology (ESMO) meeting, Berlin, Germany, *September 20 to 24, 2009. *This will be the first time that complete data from the study will be presented.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Relajese y disfrute...



Pecata has pillado arias al final?

Cómo han ido los minis?

Hoy no te has contado mucho...


----------



## tonuel (15 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Relajese y disfrute...




Mejor que no mires como van los futuros... puede que esta noche no pegues ojo... 


Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pecata has pillado arias al final?
> 
> Cómo han ido los minis?
> 
> Hoy no te has contado mucho...



LUCA, creo que he contestado por ahí atrás que no, no he cogido Arias, porque soy pobre y sigo con los minis que no me va mal... tengo un stop por si acaso baja porque tengo un margen de 100 puntos. Asi que haré caso a los maestros y dejaré correr las plusvalías.

Ya entraré en las Arias la semana que viene...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> LUCA, creo que he contestado por ahí atrás que no, no he cogido Arias, porque soy pobre y sigo con los minis que no me va mal... tengo un stop por si acaso baja porque tengo un margen de 100 puntos. Asi que haré caso a los maestros y dejaré correr las plusvalías.
> 
> Ya entraré en las Arias la semana que viene...



Así que esperas entrar a 2,1X ehh...!! 

Bueno, stops por doquier... hubiera sido buena idea vender a 2,90 y poner uan orden a 2,15 creo yo...


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> Veo que el Stoxx ya empieza a sobrepasar con cierto atrevimiento el 2850, si terminamos por debajo de ese nivel sería probable que mañana tuviéramos gap al alza. Si acabamos en máximos es posible que mañana por la mañana corrijamos un poco.
> 
> Pero aquí no se baja ni a tiros.



Buenas noches.Arranco en el curro
No os preocupeis que os vigilo el Nikkei y los Fut usa

No se bajará.No encuentran gacelas.
A no ser que al final desistan y algún leoncio grite "tonto el último".

Cuidado con los cortos!!


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Sep 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas noches.Arranco en el curro
> No os preocupeis que os vigilo el Nikkei y los Fut usa
> 
> No se bajará.No encuentran gacelas.
> ...



Quien te ha visto y quien te ve...
¿Ya no quieres sangre, como antes?


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Quien te ha visto y quien te ve...
> ¿Ya no quieres sangre, como antes?



Claro que quiero sangre,pero los donantes no están por la labor.
Esta situación no es sostenible eternamente.

Mirad lo que están haciendo con volúmenes ridículos.
Desde el día 7 se supone que todos los operadores usanos ya han vuelto de vacaciones,y ha habido muchos días con menos pasta que en Agosto.

Estos hdp seguirán tradeando mientras ande la burra,o lo dejen pòr imposible,porque desde Marzo hasta Junio,deberían haber hecho la jugada,y no pudieron.En Julio ya nos teníamos que haber ejcognao.
Todo lo demás ha sido tiempo regalado.
Paciencia y surf.
Saludos


----------



## Burney (16 Sep 2009)

Luca Cadalora no he encontrado un simil entre lo de los impulsos de las C y las ARIAs que me pedias esta tarde... 

pero bueno, ahi va grafico. Se ve claramente cómo hoy han sujetado el valor en el 38,2% de fibonacci del tramo 1.80-2.95, que está en el 2,50.

Otro impulso alcista como el anterior, de respetar la zona 2,40-2,50 (atentos a la directriz alcista de color rojo, si se pierde esa a la baja sería muy mala señal) nos llevaría al 3,65-3,70. Con lo que dice DP que está al caer... a ver si ocurre. Por cierto, que en ese nivel está la banda superior de un gran canal ligeramente alcista cuyo techo está en los 3,60 y el soporte en 1,75).

En fin, si aguanta por estos niveles del 2,50 probablemente pillaré unas pocas más.


PD: Las Citis, como me temía esta tarde al verlas perder el 4,30, se han despeñado. Puede que reboten en la zona 3,85-3,90, pero si yo tuviera liquidez no entraría a menos que hiciera una apertura fuertemente bajista y sólo para un rebote.


----------



## Burney (16 Sep 2009)

Momento interesante en el nikkei. O rebota definitivamente en los 10180-10200 puntos hasta los 11000 puntos o se despeña formando un pequeño HCH con rotura de directriz alcista incluida...

Viendo la cuña alcista que está formando, yo apostaría a que rebota hasta la zona de los 11000 y luego parabajo.









************




Atención a Jaztel por si confirmara la superación del 0,28 porque podría irse al 0,38-0,40. Con el volumen que lleva estos dos-tres ultimos dias no me extrañaría...

Hoy las Alcoa han cerrado subiendo un 8%. A ver si mañana se contagia a las MTS y me dan un tirón hasta los 30 leuros para que pueda venderlas...


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> Momento interesante en el nikkei. O rebota definitivamente en los 10180-10200 puntos hasta los 11000 puntos o se despeña formando un pequeño HCH con rotura de directriz alcista incluida...
> 
> Viendo la cuña alcista que está formando, yo apostaría a que rebota hasta la zona de los 11000 y luego parabajo




Pues no parece que rebote mucho hamijo... 


Saludos


----------



## carvil (16 Sep 2009)

Buenos dias 

*S&P: Caja Madrid podría no pagar el interés de sus preferentes*


La agencia Standard & Poor's (S&P) lanza un aviso al mercado. En su opinión, la presión sobre el beneficio operativo de Caja Madrid podría provocar que la entidad suspendiera futuros pagos del cupón o intereses de sus preferentes, advertencia que llega pocos meses después de colocar 3.000 millones a través de la red de oficinas.

El mensaje de S&P acompaña a la decisión de rebajar la calificación de estos activos de la caja hasta grado de bono basura, desde el BBB-a BB. "Nuestra rebaja de los instrumentos híbridos de capital de Caja Madrid (lo que se conoce como preferentes) refleja nuestra visión del incremento de la probabilidad de que se suspenda el pago del cupón en estos activos, como resultado de las presiones esperadas en su resultado operativo, principalmente en 2010, y un volumen más elevado del previsto de pagos de intereses en preferentes que en el pasado, después de la reciente emisión", indica Elena Iparraguirre, analista de S&P.


Salu2


----------



## euriborde (16 Sep 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> *S&P: Caja Madrid podría no pagar el interés de sus preferentes*
> 
> ...



Expansión.com


----------



## chameleon (16 Sep 2009)

anda que no hemos avisado en el foro...


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2009)

A los buenos días!

Parece que nos hemos levantado en máximos, es posible que subamos algo más, pero parece factible una pequeña corrección durante la mañana.

El que vaya corto (¿ese alguien sabe lo que es la tendencia?) será mejor que aproveche ese momento para salir sin quedar muy tocado.


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> anda que no hemos avisado en el foro...




*ES LO QUE HAY...*



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El que vaya corto (¿ese alguien sabe lo que es la tendencia?) será mejor que aproveche ese momento para salir sin quedar muy tocado.



Algunos buscamos plusvalias rapiditas... usted siga buscando los 17.000... 



Mulder...

Mira esas cintras en rojo... plusvas a la vista... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Algunos buscamos plusvalias rapiditas... usted siga buscando los 17.000...



Buscar las "plusvalías rápidas" son el modo (efectivamente más rápido) de que el trasero se ensanche hasta niveles que dejan en ridículo a la imaginación más aberrante.

No se trata de buscar los 17.000 pero si alguien lo hiciera en este momento tendría más las de ganar que el que se ponga la mini.

Disfrute de sus banderas 

edito: mientras escribo esto estamos haciendo nuevos máximos anuales en el Stoxx.


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mientras escribo esto estamos haciendo nuevos máximos anuales en el Stoxx.




Es lo que toca... y de ahí al infierno... :



Saludos


----------



## pyn (16 Sep 2009)

Soy un acojonado, vendido mini último largo desde los 11380-11680. Esto empieza a darme vértigo y prefiero tener liquidez.


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

Abengoa en los 21€... ¿como era éso de que era carne de cortos en los 18€...?


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Es lo que toca... y de ahí al infierno... :



El problema de las tendencias alcistas es que no hay infierno tras un máximo anual, solo minicorrecciones.


----------



## LOLO08 (16 Sep 2009)

Uf!! esto vá como un tiro.. Arreón final, traca final????.

Será momento de decir y poner en práctica " que sea otro el que gane el último euro"???


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Uf!! esto vá como un tiro.. Arreón final, traca final????.
> 
> Será momento de decir y poner en práctica " que sea otro el que gane el último euro"




Que sea el arreón que sea pero que mis cintras no toquen los 6,52€... 


Saludos


----------



## Deudor (16 Sep 2009)

La tendencia actual está clarísima, probablemente hasta el viernes.
Pero la verdad es que huele a infierno.......


----------



## pyn (16 Sep 2009)

Es que pff todavia no me creo donde estamos, joder que en Marzo estábamos en 7000 puntos y TODO dios (menos pepon xDDD) hablando de los 3500. Estamos en las puertas de los 12000 puntos estando como está la economía.

Lo que me escama, es que el gobierno no va a permitir tener un desastre en la economía "doméstica" (paro, recesión, PIB, etc.) y encima la bolsa desplomándose porque no habría alternativa para la gente y entonces sí que entraríamos en un espiral. Por eso miro los 12000 como diciendo, es que va a ser lo único que "salve" un poco la cara del gobierno.


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

Como le metan otro arreoncito... voy a estar dándome curas todo el dia... 


Saludos


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Sep 2009)

Se esta liando parda en el mercado de divisas y el oro, supongo que las bolsas haran oídos sordos.

EuR/USD 1.47
ORO......$1017

Vaya dia, supongo que bajaran pero ya son demasiados avisos de hacia donde van los tiros.


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> La tendencia actual está clarísima, probablemente hasta el viernes.
> Pero la verdad es que huele a infierno.......



Yo de ti esperaría a que empiece el infierno antes de apostar por su llegada, total una vez empiece habrá ostias para dar y regalar.


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo de ti esperaría a que empiece el infierno antes de apostar por su llegada, total una vez empiece habrá ostias para dar y regalar.




Mulder... he subido el stop a 6,56€... tengo fe en la correción esa que comentas... 


Estamos ante una simple dilatación alcista...



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2009)

Ahora iba a poner lo del Dolar, (gracias Alvin), es máximo anual, hace exactamente un año, hizo máximos en 1,48. Estamos en el 61,8% de todo el rebote, así que es la hora de la verdad... en principio el 1,48-1,49 tendría que costar muchísimo pasarlo...

Saludos...

Pyn, si supiera hasta donde iba a ir la corrección de aria me haría millonario...  Mis dos puntos ya los han dicho, o a cerrar el gap 2,35-2,38 o si no pierde el 2,50 meterle...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... he subido el stop a 6,56€... tengo fe en la correción esa que comentas...
> 
> Estamos ante una simple dilatación alcista...
> 
> Saludos



Que ha sido del 12500....? :


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Que ha sido del 12500....? :




No se... creo que hoy el viento sopla de levante... 



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (16 Sep 2009)

buenos días, Burney no se si te he leido mal pero Jazztel ya cerró ayer comodamente sobre 0,28 , ¿supongo que te referías de 0,29 (directriz bajista principal)? si supera al cierre eso tiene pinta de tirar a 0,4 rapidamente y 0,65 a medio plazo

me sorprende ver a grifols a puntito de pasar los 13, llevaba en un canal 12-12,5 ni se sabe cuanto tiempo y actuaba como valor defensivo, parece que está entrando dinero en los rezagados, ¿señal de final del rally?


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No se... creo que hoy el viento sopla de levante...











Saludos :o


----------



## LOLO08 (16 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> buenos días, Burney no se si te he leido mal pero Jazztel ya cerró ayer comodamente sobre 0,28 , ¿supongo que te referías de 0,29 (directriz bajista principal)? si supera al cierre eso tiene pinta de tirar a 0,4 rapidamente y 0,65 a medio plazo
> 
> me sorprende ver a grifols a puntito de pasar los 13, llevaba en un canal 12-12,5 ni se sabe cuanto tiempo y actuaba como valor defensivo, parece que está entrando dinero en los rezagados, ¿señal de final del rally?



vigilaré jazztel....me sobran unos leuritos...


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *Estamos ante una simple dilatación alcista...*



¡Esa frase me ha hecho llorar! 

Hay que guardarla.


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

Buenos días.

Los MMs mamonaz... están manipulando ARIAd de cara a las opciones --->>>>> 2.50USD... a partir del lunes... (apostaría) que ese mismo día... tendremos una gap al alza en pre-market, para continuar con las subidas hasta los 12.50USD de Enero ... dentro del rango que tengo previsto.

No hay ninguna acc. del sector biotech que no haya corregido, nosotros vamos desde los 1.79USD de finales de agosto... y comprueba como va ONTY .. desde los 4.86USD que sugerí compra... + 35% en menos de dos semanas.


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¡Esa frase me ha hecho llorar!
> 
> Hay que guardarla.




Pues estoy por volverle a meter... :o



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Saludos :o



-Tendencia alcista. (Trend is your friend... )
-Cuádruple hora bruja el viernes
-Esto te lo puse ayer: Tentative Outright Treasury Operation Schedule - Federal Reserve Bank of New York Los MM's tienen dinero fresquito que va directamente a bolsa...

Qué razones te hicieron ponerte corto...? :


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues estoy por volverle a meter... :o



De Cárpatos, hace un momento:



> 8- Reuters cita declaraciones de un broker en las que se comenta que muchos de sus clientes pequeños han estado poniéndose cortos, y están saliendo con pérdidas elevadas, mientras que otros clientes pequeños intentan aguantar los cortos a la espera de que tras el vencimiento baje... pues si se espera igual ahora no baja tras el vencimiento... recuerden los gráficos que les ponía el otro día, los grandes bloques son compradores en esta subida y las manos débiles han sido vendedoras constantes.



Este es el tipo de información que me gusta leer, lo que ocurre por detrás del escenario, más claro agua.


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

BUENO... Tonuel... yo se por donde vas... hablas con metáforas... tu te refieres a otra clase de dilatación .... escozor....  producida por tu afición a los shorts. XD


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué razones te hicieron ponerte corto...? :




ganar unos centimillos ya sabes... , y además porque los 6,50 eran difíciles de pasar... no creo que cerremos por encima la verdad...


Hoy se podria intentar un corto matutino y un largo vespertino... para no estar fuera y tal... 


Por cierto...

El que me ha reventado el ojete ha sido el analisto jefe de intermoney... con lo mal que me cae el muy HDP... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2009)

* A las 13.00:
- ÍNDICE DE REFINANCIACIONES.
Dato previo: 2.651,2.

- ÍNDICE DE PETICIONES DE PRÉSTAMO.
Dato previo: 648,3.

** A las 14.30:
-IPC de agosto.
*Mensual:
Dato previo: 0,0%. Previsión: +0,3%.
Subyacente mensual:
Dato previo: +0,1%. Previsión: +0,1%.
Anual:
Dato previo: -2,1%, Previsión: -1,7%.
Subyacente anual:
Dato previo: +1,5%. Previsión: +1,4%.

* A las 14.30:
-DÉFICIT POR CUENTA CORRIENTE del segundo trimestre.
Dato previo: -101.500 mill.de dól. Previsión: -92 mill.de dól.

* A las 15.00:
-TICS O FLUJOS DE ENTRADA DE CAPITALES EXTRANJEROS ENEEUU de julio.
Dato previo: : 90,7. Previsión:N/A mill.de dól.
Entradas en deuda del tesoro:
Dato previo: : 100,5. Previsión: N/A mill.de dól.

** A las 15.15:
- PRODUCCIÓN INDUSTRIAL Y CAPACIDAD INDUSTRIAL EN USO de agosto.
*Producción industrial:
Dato previo: +0,5%. Previsión: +0,6%.
Capacidad industrial:
Dato previo: 68,5%. Previsión: 69%.

** A las 19.00
- ÍNDICE NAHB INDEX de septiembre.
*Dato previo: 18. Previsión: 19.

* A las 16.30:
- RESERVAS SEMANALES DE CRUDO.

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> BUENO... Tonuel... yo se por donde vas... hablas con metáforas... tu te refieres a otra clase de dilatación .... escozor....  producida por tu afición a los shorts. XD




Que cada uno lo interprete como quiera... 



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (16 Sep 2009)

a mí también me maravilla Tonuel la querencia que tienes por determinados valores, lo del botas lo entendía por aquello de que es la viva personificación del mal, pero ¿Cintra? vaya perra has cogido


----------



## xavigomis (16 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Que cada uno lo interprete como quiera...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Yo estoy con Tonuel... hoy USA cae.
:


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> a mí también me maravilla Tonuel la querencia que tienes por determinados valores, lo del botas lo entendía por aquello de que es la viva personificación del mal, pero ¿Cintra? vaya perra has cogido




Hay que centrarse en unos pocos valores... y que tengan movimientos arriba y abajo significativos... 


y cortos disponibles por supuesto... :o



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (16 Sep 2009)

parece que esto ha gustado

Inditex ganó 375 millones en su primer semestre fiscal, un 7,6% menos - 16/09/09 - 1542838 - elEconomista.es


----------



## LOLO08 (16 Sep 2009)

Lo de Tubos reunidos en Agosto y Sept. es la bomba. La tendencia alcista de corto-medio plazo es impecable. Aunque acojona un poco la verticalidad.
Estoy por entrarle con más.


----------



## chameleon (16 Sep 2009)

ojo a la cuña del dax
van a romperla por arriba!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2009)

Aunque no venga a cuento en el hilo, quería poneros esta gráfica del GEAB 37






*Evolución de las ventas al por menor en los USA durante el transcurso de recesiones recientes .(Base 100 al principio de cada recesión, duración en meses). fuente: Financial Sense, 2009*

Auténticamente "acongojante"...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

jojojo... venga hamijos... subánme esas cintras y Ferroviales... que les voy a meter una hostia que van directos a la suspensión de pagos... sin acritud... 




Saludos


----------



## Burney (16 Sep 2009)

Buenos dias:

Como estamos en las alturas que estamos he empezado a aligerar cartera. Vendidas las NHH a 4,60 y las MTS no creo que tarde mucho en darle largas también...

PD: Vaya moñiga de subida del Nikkei. Me parece a mi que habrá que dudar seriamente de que busque la parte superior de la cuña...


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2009)

Pues a mi me llama la atención esto:



> El Tesoro y Citigroup han comenzado a negociar la salida ordenada del Estado en su capital que asciende al 34%. El plan es empezar a vender a inversores, a partir de octubre, parte de las acciones comunes que posee después de haber inyectado 52.000 millones de dólares. Los analistas creen que dado que Citigroup se ha revalorizado en Bolsa, el Tesoro podría tener un beneficio de unos 10.000 millones de dólares.



Si ZP hubiese metido toda la pasta de ayudar a cajitas ineficientes en acciones del SAN y BBVA, ahora no estaría pidiendo más impuestos, pero con el C.I. reducido de este reptil no cabe otra.

El segundo dato interesante va a ser la venta masiva de Citi en *octubre*, ya nos podemos imaginar que ocurrirá con el sector bancario durante este mes.

edito: se me olvida el link: http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/empresas/Bernanke-urge-concrete-reforma-sistema-financiero/20090916cdscdiemp_27/cdsemp/


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> jojojo... venga hamijos... subánme esas cintras y Ferroviales... que les voy a meter una hostia que van directos a la suspensión de pagos... sin acritud...



Sigues valorando el precio al considerar subjetivamente algo como 'caro', por eso crees que entrar es buen negocio cuando es el camino directo a la ruina.

Lo que cuenta es la tendencia, no hay precio 'caro' ni 'barato'.


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

En los ambientes de los HF patrios... se rumorea... que el nuestro primer ministro.. ha invertido parte de los fondos de pensiones en el botas.... pero esto es top secret!

ONLY FOR YOUR EYES!


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

Corto en cintra a 6,66... con dos cojones... :


SL 6,74


Saludos :o


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi me llama la atención esto:
> 
> Si ZP hubiese metido toda la pasta de ayudar a cajitas ineficientes en acciones del SAN y BBVA, ahora no estaría pidiendo más impuestos, pero con el C.I. reducido de este reptil no cabe otra.
> 
> ...



ZP es un payaso (no hay duda), pero llamarle inepto por no meter nuestra pasta en BBVA y SAN... :

Imagínate que la hubiera metido en 2007, ya verías que contentos estaríamos... 

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (16 Sep 2009)

están cargándose cortos en Zeltia
el tope del canalillo ronda los 3.60. si consiguen superarlo subirá mucho. a ver que noticia sacan, tendría que ser esta semana. 
antes que EMEA rechace claro 

lo que descuenta el mercado: vale 5,50 (edit, son 4,5) si emea acepta. 2,5 si rechaza. y 1,5 si además de rechazar, amplían capital


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> ZP es un payaso (no hay duda), pero llamarle inepto por no meter nuestra pasta en BBVA y SAN... :
> 
> Imagínate que la hubiera metido en 2007, ya verías que contentos estaríamos...
> 
> Saludos...



Entiendo que es una burrada lo que propongo, pero el gobierno USA ha intervenido y el español también. Yo no defiendo la intervención de la economía por parte del gobierno, pero si lo hacen que lo hagan bien, ya está demostrado que USA lo hace bien y nosotros...mejor no lo comento.


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

Mulder... encárgame la segunda imperial del dia...



a mi proveedor ya no le quedan... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

repetido sorry...


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tentative Outright Treasury Operation Schedule - Federal Reserve Bank of New York




Otra... 









Me parece que hoy ya no opero más...



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

6,80...


Si no me llegan a birlar esos largos a 6,36... jodido botas... :o



se ve que han encontrado petróleo...



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

Corto en Ferrovial a 6,84... a por la tercera bandera... 



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Sep 2009)

Yo no es por nada, pero como nos salga el tiro por la culata con las yankis, nos vamos a cagar:

Evolución del valor de EUR/USD - Yahoo! Finanzas

No va a haber nelsons y banderas niponas suficientes para abastecernos a todos...

Con esta evolución del $ me dan ganas de pillar Opciones call de petróleo o futurillos...


----------



## carvil (16 Sep 2009)

*Rep. Alan Grayson announces there will be a hearing in late September on the bill to audit the Federal Reserve. If this bill passes, the audit will be the first time the central bank has been independently audited. *



Salu2


----------



## pyn (16 Sep 2009)

Bueno, tengo casi 4k en liquidez y me está tentando el tema americano viendo la evolución del dolar. DP hazme un préstamo de 100k. 

Una duda, si envio una orden condicionada AHORA al mercado americano ¿puede llegar a ejecutarse en el PM o esperan a que se abra mercado?


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

Te puedo pasar con el dpto de créditos del SAN... directamente... les comentas ... que son para comprar SANs.

No, solo es posible comprar en PM, si el broker es USAniano... y tienes contratado esta modalidad.

Dryship... se la llevan a los 7.50USD ... lo vengo diciendo desde hace unas semanas... ver post. -search- pero luego hará el ciclo de nuevo pá abajo! XDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Bueno, tengo casi 4k en liquidez y me está tentando el tema americano viendo la evolución del dolar. DP hazme un préstamo de 100k.
> 
> Una duda, si envio una orden condicionada AHORA al mercado americano ¿puede llegar a ejecutarse en el PM o esperan a que se abra mercado?



Puede ser que se te ejecute (creo) por eso pone en R4 cuando compras/vendes un aviso de que se puede ejecutar en varias sesiones aunque le pongas una fecha límite.

Por otra parte, no entiendo muy bien que "por la evolución del dollar" te tiente compras yankis" si las vas a tener, ponle 3 meses, mira como ha ido la evolución en el otro post que he puesto, con el oro a 1017$ la onza, esperas que baje el tipo de cambio? mi no entender...


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

Hay HF de USA... (PIRADOS) que especulan con el precio del oro... coming 1.600USD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay HF de USA... (PIRADOS) que especulan con el precio del oro... coming 1.600USD



Pues entonces nos conviene vender las acciones DP y esperar a comprarlas a tipo de cambio 1,60 en mi opinión. porque eso incrementa las pérdidas en un 14% casi nada....


----------



## pyn (16 Sep 2009)

Quiero decir que 3k de € ahora son un poquito más en $, lo que juega a mi favor a la hora de adquirir con la intención de "buy&hold". ¿Me entiendes? ¿Dónde crees tú que tocara límite el € vs $ en 2x1? Yo no lo creo, pero vamos...


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

Fuera cintra 6,83... voy a pillarlas más arriba... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2009)

Donpepito dice que Ariad se irá en enero a 12,5$, lo que no dice es que el cambio €/$ estará en 3x1... 

Saludos... y no os pongáis nerviosos, esto es un casino!


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2009)

Si las bolsas caen a partir del 29 de septiembre como tengo calculado el dólar tenderá a revalorizarse durante ese momento, si además las Arias suben en octubre (que a mi me parecería muy lógico) sería factible vender en noviembre a un buen precio de la acción y un muy favorable tipo de cambio €/$

No creo que el precio del oro tenga tanto que ver en la cotización del dólar respecto al euro y si lo tiene yo creo que debería tenerlo para las dos monedas por igual.


----------



## pyn (16 Sep 2009)

Tampoco estoy muy puesto en temas económicos profundos, pero ¿cuales serían las razones por las que la economía USA quiera un dolar depreciado contra el euro? Tema exportaciones y...? ¿No creeis que si USA comienza a recuperarse el dolar se apreciará?

Siento mi analfabetismo económico, pero tengo curiosidad.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Donpepito dice que Ariad se irá en enero a 12,5$, lo que no dice es que el cambio €/$ estará en 3x1...
> 
> Saludos... y no os pongáis nerviosos, esto es un casino!



Bueno, en Enero siempre las podemos cambiar a neopesetas y estar el cambio 

3 Np x 1$ y al final salir ganando XD!!!!

En enero podría ser que estuviera 1€ a 2$ perfectamente así que piénsate lo que haces pyn.


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues entonces nos conviene vender las acciones DP y esperar a comprarlas a tipo de cambio 1,60 en mi opinión. porque eso incrementa las pérdidas en un 14% casi nada....




No... quieren decir q el ORO llegará a 1.600 DOLARES no hablaba del cambio


----------



## tarrito (16 Sep 2009)

Buenos días!
Hay tanto miedo, que ya ni hacemos "caquita" cuando y como es menester!

De la Vega, ingresada tras ser operada de una dolencia intestinal - 2 - 16/09/09 - 1542937 - EcoDiario


----------



## Bambi (16 Sep 2009)

Cintra +6% en estos momentos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Fuera cintra 6,83... voy a pillarlas más arriba...
> 
> Saludos



El fibo38,2% de toda la corrección pasa por el 7,07€ por si te sirve de algo... (que será que no... )

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Tampoco estoy muy puesto en temas económicos profundos, pero ¿cuales serían las razones por las que la economía USA quiera un dolar depreciado contra el euro? Tema exportaciones y...? ¿No creeis que si USA comienza a recuperarse el dolar se apreciará?
> 
> Siento mi analfabetismo económico, pero tengo curiosidad.



Simplificando mucho el tema:

El petroleo cotiza en $

Si el petroleo sube, digamos un cojón, a 150$ barril, en europa lo sufrimos mucho, y en España ni de digo, si depreciamos el $ lo podemos comprar más baratito a cambio de que los USA puedan exportar con su moneda depreciada.

Ese es el escenario posible.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No... quieren decir q el ORO llegará a 1.600 DOLARES no hablaba del cambio



Pues peor todavía, si pasa eso, el tipo de cambio se va a 2$ 1€ casi seguro.


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

Luca.... aunque el USD se vaya a un 2x1 ... el petroleo ... lo vamos a seguir pagando igual... solo hay que ver el precio de la gasolina, tiene "soporte" en 1,00€ litro y dudo mucho que lo vuelvan a bajar.


----------



## ddddd (16 Sep 2009)

¿Momento de entrar en Jazztel a 0.289?

¿O tal vez ahora pueda corregir unos días?

Debería seguir subiendo, pero quien sabe.

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestros análisis y especialmente a DP por Ariad que parece nos dará muchas alegrías.

Saludos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca.... aunque el USD se vaya a un 2x1 ... el petroleo ... lo vamos a seguir pagando igual... solo hay que ver el precio de la gasolina, tiene "soporte" en 1,00€ litro y dudo mucho que lo vuelvan a bajar.



Discrepo en eso, y más con las nuevas subidas de impuestos de nuestro querido bobierno.

Yo hace 2 meses repostaba a 0,85 lit/€, para mí el soporte está en otra parte, no precio inflado Madriz/Bcn....

Lo que puede ocurrir es que los de la opep se metan puñaladas no respetando las cuotas (ya sabéis, teoría de juegos) lo harán siempre y cuando estén mal calculadas las indemnizaciones, ya se sabe... Esto haría bajar el petróleo y por lo tanto el tipo de cambio, pero se acerca el invierno, y como sea fresquete nos vamos a enterar.


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

Yo tomo de referencia la gasolina / diesel que utilizo en mis coches,,, y de 1,00€ no va a bajar... el barril se va a los 80.00USD en octubre.


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Simplificando mucho el tema:
> 
> El petroleo cotiza en $
> 
> ...



Basta mirar un gráfico histórico del petróleo para darse cuenta de que sus picos se hacen justo antes de las vacaciones, el pico más alto del año pasado fue en julio y no por casualidad, esta materia prima también tiene sus ciclos estacionales, ahora mismo estamos en el periodo más contrario posible a la cercanía de las vacaciones y se empieza a notar algo de debilidad en su cotización mientras las bolsas suben muy fuerte, cosa extraña.

Además como las bolsas y el petróleo suelen tener cierta correlación, la debilidad de los últimos días en la subida del petróleo estaría avisando también de una próxima corrección en las bolsas, que también lo será en el propio petróleo.

edito: acabo de mirar el petroleo y el máximo fue el dia 25 de agosto, desde entonces no ha vuelto a superarlo, se mueve a latigazos muy fuertes pero cortos en el tiempo y tiene tendencia a bajar, creo que la dirección es bastante evidente y confirma todo lo que acabo de decir.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo tomo de referencia la gasolina / diesel que utilizo en mis coches,,, y de 1,00€ no va a bajar... el barril se va a los 80.00USD en octubre.



Si llega a 80 USD, el dollar estará a 1,55€ aproximadamente


----------



## pyn (16 Sep 2009)

¿Quien iba corto en ferrovial xDDDDDD?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2009)

Records anuales para Ibex, Stoxx, S&P, Dow Jones, Oro, EURUSD...

Saludos...


----------



## aksarben (16 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Quien iba corto en ferrovial xDDDDDD?



Espero que nadie :.


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

FERROVIAL / CINTRA .... en lo esperado de manipulatio!!!


----------



## chameleon (16 Sep 2009)

Estamos terminando la última onda. el ibex se pasa un poquito pero ya lo teníamos en cuenta.
El DAX está dentro, muy pegado al tope. No puede cerrar por encima de 5675.


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> FERROVIAL / CINTRA .... en lo esperado de manipulatio!!!



Estoy flipando...



y apuntito de meterle... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

A lo que está haciendo ahora cintra... es a lo que yo llamo una dilatación alcista... 


¿Ha salido alguna noticia... o estamos ante la traca final... o...?


joder intermoney... hasta el SAN se ha unido a la fiesta...


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2009)

Atención que Repsol vuelve a encontrar petróleo... nunca mejor dicho!


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

Corto en cintra a 6,91... el stop ya no se ni donde ponerlo... 


Edito: 

SL 6,94


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

Van a subirla a los 7,00€ como poco... recuerdo cuando la llevaba a 3,26€ .... hay que mantener............


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Van a subirla a los 7,00€ como poco...




Gracias por los ánimos... un placer leerle... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

Conociendo las agencias patrias... que esperabas... en los 5,7x tendrías que haber cargado... para largos. XD


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

ARIA: Options for ARIAD Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Yahoo! Finance

Viendo las options para octubre... se hace el camino +corto!


----------



## Africano (16 Sep 2009)

Hola a tod@s.
Lo primero gracias por los aportes.
¿Qué precio aconsejais para cargar mas arias?


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

ARIAd es una acción para inversores... para tradear mejor AIG, CITI, DRYSHIP... MTXX cuando toca los 5.3x ... 

No hay level entry recomendado en ARIAd... solo asumir el riesgo que puedas soportar....


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Conociendo las agencias patrias... que esperabas... en los 5,7x tendrías que haber cargado... para largos. XD



un poco tarde para los largos...


Hay que intentarlo... ya sabes... las plusvalias corto valen por cuatro...



Saludos


----------



## Africano (16 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ARIAd es una acción para inversores... para tradear mejor AIG, CITI, DRYSHIP... MTXX cuando toca los 5.3x ...
> 
> No hay level entry recomendado en ARIAd... solo asumir el riesgo que puedas soportar....



Ok, mi intención no es tradear sino "cargarme hasta las manillas" unos meses.


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

Siempre... hay que tener claro que las cosas no pueden salir como uno se imagina... una vez asumido... no hay precio barato/caro. XD

Suerte en tus decisiones/inversiones!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2009)

Africano dijo:


> Hola a tod@s.
> Lo primero gracias por los aportes.
> ¿Qué precio aconsejais para cargar mas arias?



DonPepito te vende 340K a 12,5$ 

Ahora en serio, buen valor 2,4-2,5$

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

Bueno cuiden de lo mio... 



Espero haberme puesto corto en máximos... y si no ya saben... banderita... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El fibo38,2% de toda la corrección pasa por el 7,07€ por si te sirve de algo... (que será que no... )
> 
> Saludos...





tonuel dijo:


> Corto en cintra a 6,91... el stop ya no se ni donde ponerlo...



Ya lo decía yo... :o


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ARIAd es una acción para inversores... para tradear mejor AIG, CITI, DRYSHIP... MTXX cuando toca los 5.3x ...
> 
> No hay level entry recomendado en ARIAd... solo asumir el riesgo que puedas soportar....



Estoy de acuerdo en que ARIA es una buena oportunidad pero recordando siempre que es a medio plazo.


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

CEL-SCI Corporation - Google Finance

Ayer tocó los 1.83USD intradía.... hoy van a calentarla de nuevo... las noticias de la vacuna, el gobierno US.... seguiran con el plan!


----------



## Burney (16 Sep 2009)

Uf, menos mal que me he salido de las NHH

voy a intentar entrar de nuevo en la zona del 4,30-4,35


PD: Empiezo a picotear algún que otro put en el SAN. He pillado uno de este contrato PSANAM 979Z09107 a 0,35 y tengo otro puesto a 0.31.


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

UNG.... ha subido y debe seguir subiendo... desde que comentamos con Kujire esta posi.

*Me voy a comer... ARIAd + 1.58% subiendo en PM.*


----------



## Burney (16 Sep 2009)

Dentro de NHH de nuevo a 4,32.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ARIA: Options for ARIAD Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> Viendo las options para octubre... se hace el camino +corto!



Interesantes esas call a 5 USD....

Y muy poquitas put a 2,50, interesante también....


----------



## LOLO08 (16 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> Uf, menos mal que me he salido de las NHH
> 
> voy a intentar entrar de nuevo en la zona del 4,30-4,35
> 
> ...



Ya te digo con las nhh, yo tambien me he salido a tiempo.... Ganancia de un 8% en 3 dias, para la cena y posterior copa de finde.

Los de invertia hablan de un Ibex a 12.500:

"""Un Ibex con fuerza: Los chartistas no ven grandes resistencias hasta los 12.500 puntos""".

http://www.invertia.com/noticias/noticia.asp?idNoticia=2210721

Será el momento de vender???


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> Estamos terminando la última onda. el ibex se pasa un poquito pero ya lo teníamos en cuenta.
> El DAX está dentro, muy pegado al tope. No puede cerrar por encima de 5675.



Hemos hecho máximo hace un rato en 5688.

Yo antes también pensaba que estábamos en la 5 de la C, pero hace unos días ya dije que creo que todavía no hemos completado la tercera, mis razones:
-La onda3 nunca es la más corta de todas (1,3,5)
-La onda2 y la onda4 nunca son iguales, tienen que ser diferentes en tiempo, estructura o magnitud.

Vamos, que espero corrección en breve (onda4), pero no "la corrección"...(ondaC)

Saludos...

PD: En mis cálculos la onda3 nos lleva más o menos a los 11900...


----------



## Burney (16 Sep 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Ya te digo con las nhh, yo tambien me he salido a tiempo.... Ganancia de un 8% en 3 dias, para la cena y posterior copa de finde.
> 
> Los de invertia hablan de un Ibex a 12.500:
> 
> ...



enhorabuena pues por las plusvas

yo las vendí para esperarlas en el 4,30 sin pensar en que llegarían hoy...

así que he vuelto a entrar en 4,32, y ahora a ver si las consigo vender cerca de 5 €


----------



## chameleon (16 Sep 2009)

veo lo mismo LCASC
si hoy nos pasamos hacia arriba, el escenario cambia totalmente, y no tendríamos inicio corrección

a ver que hace el SP. si cierra por encima de 1060 (según mis dibujitos), tendría que anular la posibilidad de corrección

joer parece mentira que la bolsa suba y suba sin parar.... es escandaloso


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Sep 2009)

Joder, joder, joder, joder, joder... acabo de llegar a casa y me ha dado un tremendo subidón.

Sigo en mis minis... ganando claro, os recuerdo 2 entradas en 11495 y 1 en 11500... acabo de ver que está a 11770 y no me lo creo...
Creo que voy a poner stop en 11700 y me piro de tiendas. 

Me pasa como a ti, pyn, que me daba como vértigo, pero bueno, ahora que tengo ganancias holgadas, pongo el stop y a echar la siesta.


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

Quien controla los mercados??? ---- las agencias ---- que casualmente son de los grandes bancos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Quien controla los mercados??? ---- las agencias ---- que casualmente son de los grandes bancos.



También los controlaban el año pasado y bajamos 9300 puntos en el IBEX... 

Cuando llegue "la corrección" (falta poco, aguanta Tonuel), nos iremos a hacer mínimos, no se si dará tiempo este año, pero seguro el año que viene...

Ya sé que no piensas lo mismo, pero aquí estamos para debatir...  No es que lo quiera, es que me lo dicen los análisis gráficos...

Saludos...

PD: Nuevo máximo anual en el Stoxx...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Joder, joder, joder, joder, joder... acabo de llegar a casa y me ha dado un tremendo subidón.
> 
> Sigo en mis minis... ganando claro, os recuerdo 2 entradas en 11495 y 1 en 11500... acabo de ver que está a 11770 y no me lo creo...
> Creo que voy a poner stop en 11700 y me piro de tiendas.
> ...



Cuantos € ganas por punto y cuanto dinero has metido pecata?

Es para pillar minis en corto a 11900 puntos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2009)

Por cierto, y hablando del Ibex. Se ha dejado gaps abiertos en 11018, 11222 y hoy en 11593 en los últimos días... 

Saludos...

PD: Nuevo record anual del Ibex también, y del oro 1020$/onza... Déu ni do!
PD2: Y del SAN... 11€


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Sep 2009)

Coming soon from tonuel´s factory:

"SAN corto y la bandera de Japón"

XD!

Vamos Tonuel!! pilla cortos del botas!!!

(SI no del Ibex, que son lo mismo casi.. por eso le andaba preguntando a Pecata..)


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cuantos € ganas por punto y cuanto dinero has metido pecata?
> 
> Es para pillar minis en corto a 11900 puntos...



Recuerda que soy pobre.
He empezado con 3000 eur en R4, tengo 3 minis, y ganas 1 euro por punto... asi que teniendo en cuenta que está a 11795 (¡¡¡VIRGEN SANTA!!!), gano unos 300 euros por cada, total 900 euros.

Para mi no está mal...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Sep 2009)

A ver si se asoma Kuji y nos dice si estuvieron mirando "minis" ella y su amiga...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Recuerda que soy pobre.
> He empezado con 3000 eur en R4, tengo 3 minis, y ganas 1 euro por punto... asi que teniendo en cuenta que está a 11795 (¡¡¡VIRGEN SANTA!!!), gano unos 300 euros por cada, total 900 euros.
> 
> Para mi no está mal...



Gracias pecata, entonces pones de garantía 1000€ pero cuanto es el subyacente? 10k?

Yo pienso que de 12000 a 9000 vamos a tener una 1ª bajada del Ibex, eso sería 3k por contrato de mini cortos...

No me tomes por rico hasta que pille los 100k que necesito para el negocio de la clínica con las Ariad, y aún pillándolos de rico nada, no llegaría ni a botonoes de DP (aunque quien sabe, empezando como Botín...)


----------



## Kujire (16 Sep 2009)

*Breaking News ... CPI*

Morrrrrning

Consumer Price Index 0.4% en Agosto ---> mejor de lo esperado

Hannibal, de mi reunión con las Harbinger (vinieron varias colegas+ aunque no de la firma ...pero compas de shopping y eso) están listas para poner los "pies en polvorosa" se nota que siguen a los cocos como yo, objetivos cumplidos y con stops ajustados, así que voy siguiendo el consejo, los cocos están apareciendo en momentos puntuales y con el mísero volúmen que tenemos estos días podría pasar de todo. Ahora bien, la sentencia está echada.

Felicidades por esos Minis! La minuta ya no es tan pecata


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Recuerda que soy pobre.
> He empezado con 3000 eur en R4, tengo 3 minis, y ganas 1 euro por punto... asi que teniendo en cuenta que está a 11795 (¡¡¡VIRGEN SANTA!!!), gano unos 300 euros por cada, total 900 euros.
> 
> Para mi no está mal...



Una tir de un 30% en 3 días dices que no está mal???

Ya quisieran los "yalosabia" con INGritis....

Ponte el stop y asegurate beneficios, y to te gastes las plusvalías en caprichos hasta no materializarlas.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Sep 2009)

Corto en SAN a 10.995 no creo que pase los 11 tiene mas de 3 millones de acciones en venta en ese nivel pero no me fio de la subasta,si rompe los 11 cierro y los pongo sobre los 11,20-11,30.


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corto en SAN a 10.995 no creo que pase los 11 tiene mas de 3 millones de acciones en venta en ese nivel pero no me fio de la subasta,si rompe los 11 cierro y los pongo sobre los 11,20-11,30.



Otro que quiere banderas, este no es momento de cortos, primero hay que ver si la tendencia cambia, luego entrar. Pero el cambio de tendencia aun no ha llegado y el SAN podría llegar a los 11 y a los 13 si le dan algo de tiempo.

Cuidadín con los cortos.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Gracias pecata, entonces pones de garantía 1000€ pero cuanto es el subyacente? 10k?



La garantía son 800 euros, pero R4 pide 35% adicionales, así que son como 1.080 EUR por cada mini.

El mini-ibex se negocia de 5 en 5 puntos, por cierto. El grande si que es de punto en punto.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Otro que quiere banderas, este no es momento de cortos, primero hay que ver si la tendencia cambia, luego entrar. Pero el cambio de tendencia aun no ha llegado y el SAN podría llegar a los 11 y a los 13 si le dan algo de tiempo.
> 
> Cuidadín con los cortos.



Si el SAN llega a los 13 me hago una foto en pelotas y la pongo en el foro para escarnio publico.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Si el SAN llega a los 13 me hago una foto en pelotas y la pongo en el foro para escarnio publico.



Me guardo el post. Cuando el IBEX esté en los 17000 (y yo en las Seychelles), el SAN estara en 13...

Y tu pasando frío.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Sep 2009)

Empieza la fiesta

Vamos mis Citis


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Sep 2009)

Yo me hubiera jugado dinero que no iba a pasar de 10,50 y mira...

Así que vete haciendo la foto que todavía algo de moreno te quedará del verano, que se vea que vas a playas nudistas y eso

XD!

Fuera cachondeo tengo pensado lo mismo de meter cortos, pero hay que hacerle caso a Mulder.

Debería de haberme animado a meter un mini ibex con pecata, estuve a punto... (unos 4k)


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Si el SAN llega a los 13 me hago una foto en pelotas y la pongo en el foro para escarnio publico.



Lo que quiero decir es que hay que olvidarse de precios relativos, como le decía a Tonuel esta mañana nada es demasiado 'caro' ni demasiado 'barato', todo es posible.

Las sobreventas y sobrecompras, igual que las burbujas se pueden extender mucho más tiempo del esperado y lo peor es que eso ocurre con mucha frecuencia.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Sep 2009)

Aria se la está pegando y va a llegar a lo que comenté ayer:

2,38

A ver si cuando le cierren los cortos que le han metido se recupera.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo que quiero decir es que hay que olvidarse de precios relativos, como le decía a Tonuel esta mañana, nada es demasiado 'caro' ni demasiado 'barato', todo es posible.
> 
> Las sobreventas y sobrecompras, igual que las burbujas se pueden extender mucho más tiempo del esperado y lo peor es que eso ocurre con mucha frecuencia.



Mientras no tengan el cuidador de vacaciones, todo es posible


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Sep 2009)

El San en este momento tiene una posicon de venta de 3.180.000 acc en 11, tengo stop en 11.005 perdere poco....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mientras no tengan el cuidador de vacaciones, todo es posible



Suelen irse de vacaciones con las Put, Call y futuros puestos así que no dejan nada a la improvisación.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Sep 2009)

Tonuel dale al botas....no me dejes solo


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cuando llegue "la corrección" (falta poco, aguanta Tonuel), nos iremos a hacer mínimos, no se si dará tiempo este año, pero seguro el año que viene...




Hasta los 6,94€ aguanto... 




LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Coming soon from tonuel´s factory:
> 
> "SAN corto y la bandera de Japón"
> 
> ...




No hay... mecagüentodoloquesemenea... :



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2009)

Y otra cosa más, todas las minicorrecciones que estamos viendo hoy y que dan la engañosa apariencia de 'ahora se va a girar' (a mi también me ocurre) reciben al poco tiempo de caer unas entradas de dinero masivas que las llevan a superar máximos anuales de nuevo, al menos eso es lo que llevo viendo toda la mañana en el Stoxx y ahora también se puede ver lo mismo en el S&P.


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

AEterna Zentaris Inc. (USA) - Google Finance


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tonuel dale al botas....no me dejes solo



No puedo... mira que me jode... 


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No puedo... mira que me jode...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Hazte una cuenta en interdin,hay de todo BBVA,SAN,POP...

No te puedes perder el guano hamijo


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

Los cortos pá el botas estarán disponibles en breve en RT4.... según lo previsto.


----------



## Stuyvesant (16 Sep 2009)

Carrito de los helados!! ¡¡ Vendo carrito de helados!!.... :o


----------



## Kujire (16 Sep 2009)

*Breaking News ... MMs--->SAN*

El SAN está ideal para cortos, pero ojo que todavía puede cabecear, llevamos con cortos desde hace dias y si mis colegas cierran el SAN SUBE.



> UBS ha empezado a comprar hace 1h, Credit Agricole lleva comprando desde hace unas horas mientras el SAN les surte de papel, .... los peques haciendo lo que hace el botas



....


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

Que Don Emilio haya vendido un paquete en el SAN, no significa que sea el pistoletazo de salida, para los CFDs.....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> El SAN está ideal para cortos, pero ojo que todavía puede cabecear, llevamos con cortos desde hace dias y si mis colegas cierran el SAN SUBE.
> 
> 
> 
> ....



Avisame si cierran tus colegas,no quiero ser el oscuro objeto de deseo de ningun depravado del hilo


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> AEterna Zentaris Inc. (USA) - Google Finance




Ahora va subiendo +30%... : el timing es lo importante... quien haya comprado.. estará haciendo unas buenas plusv... desde que avisamos! :


----------



## Burney (16 Sep 2009)

me he salido de las MTS a 28,65 y de las NHH pilladas hace un par de horas, a 4,57.

Entre las alturas que estamos del IBEx y que puede que mañana apenas pueda seguir el mercado, prefiero quedarme tranquilo en liquidez.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Sep 2009)

Una pregunta,

Si hoy pongo un SL en los mini-ibex, ¿me vale para siempre o se borra de hoy para mañana? ¿me deja poner SL cuando no está en negociación (es decir despues de las 17:30 y antes de las 8:30)?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Una pregunta,
> 
> Si hoy pongo un SL en los mini-ibex, ¿me vale para siempre o se borra de hoy para mañana? ¿me deja poner SL cuando no está en negociación (es decir despues de las 17:30 y antes de las 8:30)?



Si le pones fecha 17/09/09 te funciona en este cierre, la robasta, la robasta de mañana por la mañana, y el cierre del 17


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Una pregunta,
> 
> Si hoy pongo un SL en los mini-ibex, ¿me vale para siempre o se borra de hoy para mañana? ¿me deja poner SL cuando no está en negociación (es decir despues de las 17:30 y antes de las 8:30)?



No se si te deja poner SL cuando no está en negociación, pero yo creo que sí, por otra parte al stop loss le puedes una fecha límite, yo cuando operaba con R4 le daba un par de días.


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Y otra cosa más, todas las minicorrecciones que estamos viendo hoy y que dan la engañosa apariencia de 'ahora se va a girar' (a mi también me ocurre) reciben al poco tiempo de caer unas entradas de dinero masivas que las llevan a superar máximos anuales de nuevo, al menos eso es lo que llevo viendo toda la mañana en el Stoxx y ahora también se puede ver lo mismo en el S&P.




Buenas tardes
Sigo en liquidez

Mulder,creo que lo que cuentas es lo que yo llamaba "test de demanda" de hace pocas semanas.

Si están tanteando la fuerza del mercado...¿nuevo tramo al alza?
La última vez así fué.Siempre que les guste el resultado del test.
Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si le pones fecha 17/09/09 te funciona en este cierre, la robasta, la robasta de mañana por la mañana, y el cierre del 17





Mulder dijo:


> No se si te deja poner SL cuando no está en negociación, pero yo creo que sí, por otra parte al stop loss le puedes una fecha límite, yo cuando operaba con R4 le daba un par de días.



Pues debo de ser un poco inutil porque yo no veo donde poner la fecha, solo me pregunta volumen, orden (el pone limitada), precio disparo y precio... ¿donde le pongo la fecha?


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

Que viene... que viene... 


A 6,95 lo dejo para que me lo levanten y luego me voy de compras a gastarme lo que me han pulido hoy... 


Nos vemos... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues debo de ser un poco inutil porque yo no veo donde poner la fecha, solo me pregunta volumen, orden (el pone limitada), precio disparo y precio... ¿donde le pongo la fecha?



Fecha vencimiento... dale al calendario... 



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues debo de ser un poco inutil porque yo no veo donde poner la fecha, solo me pregunta volumen, orden (el pone limitada), precio disparo y precio... ¿donde le pongo la fecha?



Ponle vender a mercado a un precio de disparo, no vaya a ser que te quedes colgada con un contrato y lo pierdas todo en un bajón.

Debería aparecerte la fecha, a ver si te dice algo mulder que yo todavía no he operado con los futuros en R4...


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Posible rébote despues de la gran caída:
> 
> AEterna Zentaris Inc. (USA) - Google Finance



18-agosto-2009

Adelantando acontecimientos!


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

Otra que sube... de nuestras recom....

CombinatoRx, Incorporated - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Sigo en liquidez
> 
> Mulder,creo que lo que cuentas es lo que yo llamaba "test de demanda" de hace pocas semanas.
> ...



Pues yo lo llamaría subida fuerte pero sin querer caer en la sobrecompra para no tener que hacer una corrección seria, porque me da la impresión de que es eso lo que están haciendo.

El único episodio bajista importante del día ha sido en la apertura de los gringos, pero apenas he visto salir dinero, tras el episodio han vuelto a subir hasta superar los máximos del día (de dinero), aunque creo que van a aprovechar este momento para terminar la corrección de la apertura o eso parece.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Sep 2009)

El C.REX tester se está poniendo las botas creo yo XD!!

Las GTXI parece que van cogiendo carrerilla... a ver si revientan no DP?


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ponle vender a mercado a un precio de disparo, no vaya a ser que te quedes colgada con un contrato y lo pierdas todo en un bajón.
> 
> Debería aparecerte la fecha, a ver si te dice algo mulder que yo todavía no he operado con los futuros en R4...



Me estoy volviendo loca, aquí no aparece ningún calendario ni ningun sitio para poner fecha, yo creo que solo valen para el día... por lo menos en los minis. Seguiré investigando... o llamaré a R4 aunque piensen que soy gilipollas.


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

Luca... Wataru... está en el buen camino... y confio que al menos mantengas unos días.... las grandes plusva,,,,, se hacen en unas semanas... solo tienes que comprobar... todas las que están explotando ahora.


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2009)

Otra cosa, el rango diario cuando hemos tocado máximos del Stoxx estaba en 50 puntos, eso es algo superior al rango habitual de 40 puntos, aunque la subida de hoy es tan exagerada que me espero cualquier cosa.

Yo diría que podríamos bajar hasta el cierre europeo para alimentar las expectativas de los grandes consumidores de banderas japonesas y luego vuelta a máximos 

Ahora lo veremos.

edito: tal vez hasta antes del cierre no bajemos, por lo que parece, esto está disparado.


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

Con tres imperiales en un dia tengo bastante... acuérdense de dejarme algo para mis hijos cuando pasen por Valencia... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

Tonuel..... las agencias en CINTRA... quieren tu dinero... has tenido opción a cerrar ese corto... antes!


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo lo llamaría subida fuerte pero sin querer caer en la sobrecompra para no tener que hacer una corrección seria, porque me da la impresión de que es eso lo que están haciendo.
> 
> El único episodio bajista importante del día ha sido en la apertura de los gringos, pero apenas he visto salir dinero, tras el episodio han vuelto a subir hasta superar los máximos del día (de dinero), aunque creo que van a aprovechar este momento para terminar la corrección de la apertura o eso parece.



No estoy siguiendo los gráficos hoy,estoy leyendo el principal:SNB,ocurrencias del cejas y su tropa,etc...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca... Wataru... está en el buen camino... y confio que al menos mantengas unos días.... las grandes plusva,,,,, se hacen en unas semanas... solo tienes que comprobar... todas las que están explotando ahora.



A ver si es verdad... si empieza a subir muy fuerte le pongo un stop profit y lo modifico cada día, dejando correr las plusvalías pero asegurando los fondos para esquiar en los alpes...

Si no, mira lo de C REX con Onty, si hubiera puesto un stop profit y pillado palomitas, habría sacado más tajada...

Yo tengo mentalidad de Stop, qué se le va a hacer..


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Sep 2009)

Mande?? 

Buenas tardes ^^!

Aquí ando, recién duchadito que he venido muy warrete...

Ahora mismo tranquilo porque solo tengo 2 mil LGND a 2.30... así que paciencia.

Yo sigo mirando mis MESA, pero por ahora se han quedado muy tranquilas unas décimas por encima de donde las vendí, la verdad esperaba mucha más volatilidad...

Hannibal...aunque me desagrade el espectáculo... yo también recordaré el post del SAN... jajaja

Pecata... 900 euros es un buuen dinerete... vamos es justo el capital necesario para operar más tranquilo... o para ponerle un poco más he irte de crucero .

Un saludo
Edito: Al menos a mi la fecha me aparece cuando selecciono la acción, prueba a seleccionar (pinchar los minis).. a ver si te aparece


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

Hoy sube hasta el "scam" de HEB.... mucho cuidado con las MESA... que tienden a bajar a su zona fav... muy rapidamente.


----------



## Kujire (16 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Avisame si cierran tus colegas,no quiero ser el oscuro objeto de deseo de ningun depravado del hilo



vaya, mis amigas no están, a estos niveles fué de cuando entraron, el stop las habrá largado antes, (me llevé 0.20€ del botas, una pena porque le llegué a llevar 0.50€, pero no estaba atenta ), así que estás sólo:. El SAN ha roto alcista así que ve con cuidado.


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy sube hasta el "scam" de HEB.... mucho cuidado con las MESA... que tienden a bajar a su zona fav... muy rapidamente.



Sip.. de echo mi idea era intentar pillarlas a 0.22 o .23... pero... ^__^!


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Sip.. de echo mi idea era intentar pillarlas a 0.22 o .23... pero... ^__^!



Las manos débiles están fuertemente....neutrales, parece que nadie lo tiene claro, debe ser el momento de mayor incertidumbre en los mercados.

Pero al final todo declina hacia los largos...interesante momento.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> vaya, mis amigas no están, a estos niveles fué de cuando entraron, el stop las habrá largado antes, (me llevé 0.20€ del botas, una pena porque le llegué a llevar 0.50€, pero no estaba atenta ), así que estás sólo:. El SAN ha roto alcista así que ve con cuidado.



Voy a ver si me salgo por debajo de 11,en la subasta la pueden subir bien.


----------



## aksarben (16 Sep 2009)

DRYS a $7.50.


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

No fallan... los manipuladores en DRYSHIP.... se puede hacer mucho dinero... siguiendo el viento que ellos controlan.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Sep 2009)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...kers-de-ubs-les-estamos-vendiendo-mierda.html


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Temporada de huracanes hamijo
> 
> siendo muuuuy optimistas DRYS prodría llegar a 7 ... y parada, está desarrollando un periodo bajista, tal cual la veo aún no tiene fonda a la vista:






donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... desde que abandoné el barco de GE -DRYSHIP- está estancada la cot... aunque veo que deberían llevarla a los 7.50USD este mes.




El 8-Septiembre----2009 -AVISAMOS!!! :


DryShips Inc. - Google Finance

:


----------



## Kujire (16 Sep 2009)

Hannibal el SAN por debajo de 11 ahora


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2009)

Curioso acontecimiento:

El S&P no para de hacer máximos y el Stoxx le espera sin hacerlos, llevan así toda la tarde y no me había fijado ¿a que esperan en europa?


----------



## Kujire (16 Sep 2009)

*Breaking News ... Irlanda*

El gobierno Irlandés va a comprar 35.000 edificios en construcción, para limpiar a los bancos:, lo que supone dedicar la mitad de la economía irlandesa para ese fin. Así mismo, Irlanda ha hecho un llamamiento al patriotismo de la colonia irlandesa en el exterior para que ayude a su país en estos momentos.

Si la compra de préstamos morosos se lleva a cabo ... dejaría en "pecata minuta" el plan TARP de los US


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2009)

Kujire, que nivel maximo barajas para el S&P? Crees que llegaremos a los 1120/1138 que decimos Mulder y yo, o que caeremos antes...? O que volveremos a los 15xx, que todo es posible!

Gracias y un saludo...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hannibal el SAN por debajo de 11 ahora



Tengo orden de compra en 10.975 no llego,creo que voy a aguantar hasta mañana.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> El gobierno Irlandés va a comprar 35.000 edificios en construcción, para limpiar a los bancos:, lo que supone dedicar la mitad de la economía irlandesa para ese fin. Así mismo, Irlanda ha hecho un llamamiento al patriotismo de la colonia irlandesa en el exterior para que ayude a su país en estos momentos.
> 
> Si la compra de préstamos morosos se lleva a cabo ... dejaría en "pecata minuta" el plan TARP de los US



Pues ya estamos tardando en comprar acciones de los bankitos de allí


----------



## Carolus Rex (16 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Otra que sube... de nuestras recom....
> 
> CombinatoRx, Incorporated - Google Finance



Acabo de mirarlo y mis plusvalías totales desde que las recomendaste son mas del 91% aunque llevo pocas (3000 accs. aprox 3.200USD de plusv.)


----------



## Kujire (16 Sep 2009)

No se ha fijado que el Stoxx llevaba unas horas de adelanto? durante la madrugada gringa el stxx se ha disparado .... y en algún momento se han de equilibrar, además los europeos están con el modo perroflauta ON


----------



## Claca (16 Sep 2009)

Joder, como aprietan a los cortos, tiene que doler, excepto para los que ya están curtidos, claro, esos tienen los nervios insensibilizados de tantas galletas recibidas 

Aprovechando la prudencia que finalmente se ha impuesto en mi modo de operar, en gran parte gracias a los comentarios de muchos foreros de este hilo (la tendencia es tu amigo, el último -o el primero- euro para otro, etc) he estado revisando gráficos con una óptica revolucionaria: Si las manos fuertes venden cuando parece que todo va a subir y compran cuando se habla del infierno haciendo que los índices se comporten de un modo un tanto ilógico desde el punto de vista gacelil, ¿qué mejor modo de revisar los gráficos que darles un giro, literalmente, de 180 grados? Y aquí tenemos el resultado:







Con octubre a la vuelta de la esquina, sobra decir dónde estamos ¿no?

Y cumple con lo previsto por Pepon26 y las ondas de LCASC : está tan claro que asusta.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Sep 2009)

Cerrados a 10.95 ,gano 90 eurillos  (Habia metido 5.000)


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> No se ha fijado que el Stoxx llevaba unas horas de adelanto? durante la madrugada gringa el stxx se ha disparado .... y en algún momento se han de equilibrar, además los europeos están con el modo perroflauta ON



Se ha disparado un poco durante la mañana pero mirando los dos gráficos en 5 minutos no parece tan exagerado el 'adelantamiento' del Stoxx y por la tarde el S&P se ha adelantado mucho más.

En lo del perroflauta si estoy de acuerdo.

Si el S&P tuviera un libro de órdenes y cotizara en euros operaría con el.


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

Parece que van tomando otro "tono" las ARIAd hoy...


----------



## Stuyvesant (16 Sep 2009)

¿Que tal la desglobalización de sinergias tonuel?...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Sep 2009)

Bueno hamijos, cuidadme esto hasta justo antes del cierre, que me voy a atocha a pillar el Ave.

Nos vemos luego!


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2009)

Todo está ocurriendo tal como estaba comentado, han hecho un cierre de contado en el Stoxx con una bajada algo exagerada dejando el gap muy abajo y en estos momentos ya vuelven a superar máximos de nuevo.

Más de uno se habrá quedado corto en el overnight esperando correcciones con el teatrillo.


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Sep 2009)

Valla subidon estos últimos 30´
DJI le va a hacer un siete a la BB superior que lo flipa.A ver como cierra.
Aunque creo que ya influye el vencimiento,da mareo ver el gráfico.Y el del eur/usd hoy parece zona de guerra.


----------



## Bambi (16 Sep 2009)

la virgen el S&P sobre 1060 alegremente...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UPw-3e_pzqU&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UPw-3e_pzqU&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2009)

Interesante como siempre:



> 17:11:01 h.
> Mundo hedge Fund [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> la virgen el S&P sobre 1060 alegremente...
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UPw-3e_pzqU&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UPw-3e_pzqU&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



"Exuberancia irracional" le lamaban


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Sep 2009)

Eur/usd 1,4724 y en barrena

los del LEAP acabarán clavándolo y no llegamos a Octubre:


----------



## Bambi (16 Sep 2009)

que por cierto quería haber entrado hoy a formar parte de la futura "Asociación de damnificados por Donpepito y las dichosas Arias" en 2,50 y no he podido por los dichosos retrasos con las transferencias a la cuenta del broker, así que den por hecho que hoy recupera los 2,70 ley de Murphy y tal

buen eufemismo warren


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Sep 2009)

Lo dicho, lo mío no es la bolsa... xd y ahora se me disparan las jodidas MESA buuahh jaja


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

Si... esto va mejor de lo esperado....


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Sep 2009)

Parece que han elegido susto...pero parecía muerte.
Vaya puntazo!!


----------



## Deudor (16 Sep 2009)

Increible.


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Sep 2009)

El dolar abre nuevas cuestiones.

Si los especuladores del Forex sacan sus dineros y se refugian en bolsa,podrían ser las gacelas propicias a quien endiñarles el pufo.
Jodo que peligro!!


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Sep 2009)

Bueno le he echo un intradía de esos temerarios a Mesa... xd unos pocos de dolares más que está la cosa "mu" mala .

Un saludo

Por si lo lees Luca... Por querer recomprar un poco más abajo las MESA, me he perdido una subida de un 20% y mira que me dije que las iba a mantener por lo menos 1 año...

Déjalas crecer..


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

Wataru... me había hecho la idea que mantenias algunas........ opsss!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... me había hecho la idea que mantenias algunas........ opsss!!!



Las largué a 0.26 `__´!, pero bueno... le he sacado hoy algo, tampoco voy a llorar jajaja ¿o si...? 

He pillado otras pocas más de LGND ...como llevo ganancias si no me gusta las largo. Si me dejan claro...

Un saludo


----------



## chameleon (16 Sep 2009)

el escenario de pauta terminal de onda 5 en C está en peligro.
esto significa que si wall street no se descalabra esta tarde, el escenario era incorrecto, estamos ante una 3 como dice LCASC
la prueba los cierres por encima de las cuñas: 

Dax5.683 cierre 5.700
Eurostock: resistencia 2.891 acaba en 2.878
Ibex: línea superior 11.840 cierre 11.747

mañana abrimos ligeramente por encima de estos puntos, prolongando las subidas en el tiempo y anulando la posibilidad de corrección fuerte, ya que abrirán por encima de esas resistencias


----------



## bertok (16 Sep 2009)

Ariad en cartera de nuevo.

Vamos ..... que la semana del congreso promete. Esperemos que no haga un spike y cierre por la parte de abajo de la vela, como suele hacer.

Go ARIAd


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Sep 2009)

Mare mía,el dolar haciendo una cuña en to lo alto!!
Esto es peor que la ruleta rusa!!

Le están clavando la tapa del ataud!!


----------



## Stuyvesant (16 Sep 2009)

No será que no os avise del tema dólar-oro. Se avecina mar de fondo movidita y hay mucho baile de divisas. Voy a aplicarme el desfibrilador en las meninges y enseguida vuelvo. Si me gusta igual repito, no me esperéis despiertos, que me tomare un receso mientras tenga las neuronas occisas. Mucho guano y esa bandera de Japón en todo lo alto.


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Sep 2009)

Stuyvesant
Llevamos siglos bisiestos esperando el colapso del dólar y los bonos usanos.Y si el oro sube en correlación al dólar es "piedras por cebada".
Gracias


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hazte una cuenta en interdin,hay de todo BBVA,SAN,POP...
> 
> No te puedes perder el guano hamijo




Es que interdin es de pobres... :o


Tengo una cuenta en IGMarkets... unos ladrones... pero dado el caso meteré munición... de ésa que le gusta a don Emilio...


El hombre, como está mayor y tal, se cree que son caramelitos... pero en realidad son supositorios de BAE Systems...




donpepito dijo:


> Los cortos pá el botas estarán disponibles en breve en RT4.... según lo previsto.




Esperemos que sea antes de octubre...  




donpepito dijo:


> Que Don Emilio haya vendido un paquete en el SAN, no significa que sea el pistoletazo de salida, para los CFDs.....




Si... sobretodo a corto... 




Stuyvesant dijo:


> ¿Que tal la desglobalización de sinergias tonuel?...




De lujo... ¿y por ahí todo bien...?




donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel..... las agencias en CINTRA... quieren tu dinero... has tenido opción a cerrar ese corto... antes!




Ya lo se... lo que no tenia que haber abierto son los dos últimos cuando cintra rompió holgadamente los 6,50... de todo se aprende... :o




Claca dijo:


> Joder, como aprietan a los cortos, tiene que doler, excepto para los que ya están curtidos, claro, esos tienen los nervios insensibilizados de tantas galletas recibidas...




Éstos últimos cortos no han tocado ni pared... no te digo más...




chameleon dijo:


> el escenario de pauta terminal de onda 5 en C está en peligro.
> esto significa que si wall street no se descalabra esta tarde, el escenario era incorrecto, estamos ante una 3 como dice LCASC
> la prueba los cierres por encima de las cuñas:
> 
> ...




Cuando empiece la onda 4 avísenme... estaré por aquí...



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2009)

A las buenas noches!



chameleon dijo:


> el escenario de pauta terminal de onda 5 en C está en peligro.
> esto significa que si wall street no se descalabra esta tarde, el escenario era incorrecto, estamos ante una 3 como dice LCASC
> la prueba los cierres por encima de las cuñas:
> 
> ...



Pues a falta de hora y media para el cierre parece que las subidas están ya bastante aseguradas. El Stoxx tiene resistencias fuertes en 2908 y 2912 (el futuro), aunque creo que las pasaremos sin demasiados traumas, lo espero en 2916 para una corrección algo en serio, aunque se que no será la definitiva.


----------



## Stuyvesant (16 Sep 2009)

<div align="center"><object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yo_dnfOaEX0&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&showinfo=0 "></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yo_dnfOaEX0&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&showinfo=0 " type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object</div>


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> el escenario de pauta terminal de onda 5 en C está en peligro.
> esto significa que si wall street no se descalabra esta tarde, el escenario era incorrecto, estamos ante una 3 como dice LCASC
> la prueba los cierres por encima de las cuñas:
> 
> ...



No nos chupemos las pollas todavía caballeros, yo espero una subida de c en 5, pero nadie nos dice que no sea en 3... en 5 cuadra más, pero no tenemos que fiarnos, el objetivo 1120 me sigue gustando mucho, a ver si me responde Kujire... De todas formas, lo de ayer y lo de hoy estaba cantado, ya puse el enlace a las compras de la fed, todos esos días hay subida asegurada (dinero fresco de los MM)

Saludos...

Pd1: Felicidades pecata por tus plusvalías! 
Pd2: Hoy se puede decir que he "ganado" 7500€ y no ha sido en bolsa... me esperaba una multa de 9000€ y solo ha sido de 1500€! Gracias Zapatero!


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

UNG... está cumpliendo la subida que pronostiqué esta mañana.


----------



## Catacrack (16 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pd2: Hoy se puede decir que he "ganado" 7500€ y no ha sido en bolsa... me esperaba una multa de 9000€ y solo ha sido de 1500€! Gracias Zapatero!



Eso si que es ser positivo y ver el vaso medio lleno, porque en mi finanzas me salen que hoy has palmado 1500€.


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pd2: Hoy se puede decir que he "ganado" 7500€ y no ha sido en bolsa... me esperaba una multa de 9000€ y solo ha sido de 1500€! *Gracias Zapatero*!




No mentes a la bicha...



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

Agencia Tributaria------ nos vigila!


----------



## bertok (16 Sep 2009)

Me ha gustado el nombre con el que le han bautizado: El payaso de Moncloa.


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

GE... tiene calentón!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GE... tiene calentón!!!



¿a futuro?, ¿cómo lo ves?


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2009)

Me parece buena inversión... hace poco.. creo que hablamos de ella por aquí.... estaba en mínimos 52w ... un par de meses como mucho.

Son de las clásicas... que invierten todos los americanitos para largo plazo.


----------



## bertok (16 Sep 2009)

Me atrevo con una previsión sobre ARIAd:

Mañana cierra por encima de 2,70USD.
El viernes, marraneo por esos precios cerrando en el rango 2,75USD - 2,65USD.
El lunes, apertura con un GAP muy grande que tardará unos días en cerrar.

Entre el lunes y martes de la semana que viene es probable que la veamos por los 3,4USD.

Si no es así, vendré a por el owned.

P.D: La previsión tiene su lógica. Los niveles son difíciles pero la dirección del movimiento creo que será esa o muy similar.


----------



## chameleon (17 Sep 2009)

bueno, pues ayer se diluyó la posibilidad de corrección. hoy abrimos por encima de cuñas varias. tenemos el mayor rebote de toda la historia.

pero hay que andarse con pies de plomo:


----------



## chameleon (17 Sep 2009)

ojo ZEL, a 3.64

3.67 es el 61.8% fibo
si lo pasa lo siguiente serían los 4.35


----------



## carvil (17 Sep 2009)

Buenos dias 

Zeltia logra la aprobación de Yondelis en Uruguay, México, Chile, Singapur y Vietnam

La empresa gallega ha comunicado a través de la CNMV la aprobación de Yondelis "para la indicación de Sarcoma de Tejidos Blandos (STS) avanzado en adultos" por las autoridades regulatorias de Chile, México, Uruguay, Singapur y Vietnam.


Creo que alguien del foro las llevaba


----------



## chameleon (17 Sep 2009)

ya están con su maquinaria publicitaria
la van a llevar al menos a cerrar el hueco

mañana hay que deshacerse de ellas


----------



## LOLO08 (17 Sep 2009)

Enésimo descubrimiento de petóleo, esta vez en Sierrra leona, por parte de Repsol.

Expansin.com. Diario Expansin. Lder en informacin de mercados, economica y poltica.

Zeltia subiendo 5%


----------



## Mulder (17 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> bueno, pues ayer se diluyó la posibilidad de corrección. hoy abrimos por encima de cuñas varias. tenemos el mayor rebote de toda la historia.
> 
> pero hay que andarse con pies de plomo:



Mientras el S&P no llegue a 1138 a final de mes no habrá una corrección seria, solo minicorrecciones. Otra cosa es el que invierte en acciones que podría meterse en la primera que corrige, pero a los índices aun les queda una buena subida, sobre todo hasta mañana que hay vencimiento.

Mañana dia 18 podríamos ver alguna bajadita con algo de fuerza tras los vencimientos, eso asustará a muchos y hará entrar cortos a otros, pero leoncios van a jugarsela a la contra la semana que viene.

Aunque todo tendrá una atractiva apariencia de cortos el caso es que seguiremos subiendo (veo que van a correr las banderas japonesas a diestro y siniestro)


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

Buenos días.

Casualidad... siempre aprueban su medicamento... en paises muy transparentes....

Tonuel... me imagino que habrás soltado tus preciadas CINTRAS...... ferrovial a 30,00€ .... nunca fallan!


----------



## carvil (17 Sep 2009)

Para los ARIADeros 



The independent data monitoring committee (DMC) based its recommendation on the first interim efficacy analysis of the drug, ridaforolimus, which has been granted an orphan drug status by U.S. and European health regulators.

While analysts viewed Monday's announcement as a good news for the company, they did not think it was "overwhelmingly positive."

When a safety committee comes in and says continue the trial as planned, (investors) try to read between the lines that the outcome would be positive, Merriman Curhan Ford & Co analyst Joe Pantginis said.

However, Pantginis does not think Monday's news signify anything about the study's future.

"It is a positive signal that the study has not been halted for lack of efficacy or potential safety signals, but it is very tough to call the outcome of a study based on this," he added.

The DMC indicated that the safety data from the first interim analysis were consistent with the known safety profile of the drug and no modifications to the study protocol were recommended.

The late-stage trial, which has enrolled over 500 patients till date, was testing the oral drug in patients with metastatic sarcoma, a group of aggressive cancers of connective tissue in the ******

The main goal of the trial, named SUCCEED, is to achieve progression-free survival, the company said in a statement. Ariad has a development and marketing collaboration with Merck & Co Inc <MRK.N> on the drug, for cancer.

Full patient enrollment is expected to take place by the end of 2009 and the second interim analysis is expected by the end of the first quarter of 2010.

"We continue to believe the ultimate outcome of the trial will be positive, either at the second interim analysis or at completion in mid-2010," Oppenheimer & Co analyst Bret Holley said.

Ariad is also testing the drug, which works by blocking a protein known as mTOR and disrupting the growth, division and metabolism of cancer cells, for the treatment of breast, lung and prostate cancer.

In July, the company had reported promising top-line results from a mid-stage breast cancer study.

However, later that month, Ariad said Merck and it were reviewing the collaboration plan and Merck was yet to decide on the further development of the drug in breast cancer.

"It is just raising some red flags here that two years into the collaboration they are having disagreements on the collaboration of the drug," Merriman's Pantginis said. 

Es del dia 14

Salu2


----------



## chameleon (17 Sep 2009)

REPSOL sobrevalorada:



> Tras el golpe de Credit Suisse a Repsol hace un par de semanas, ahora los analistas de ING han rebajado su recomendación de mantener a vender, porque la petrolera es la compañía más sobrevalorada de entre sus principales competidores y aunque los descubrimientos que ha realizado en Brasil son buenos, la entidad considera que Repsol se enfrentará a problemas antes de empezar a ver ganancias a largo plazo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... me imagino que habrás soltado tus preciadas CINTRAS...... ferrovial a 30,00€ .... nunca fallan!




Ayer ya estaba 100% liquidez..., no me meto en cintra ni loco... creo que aun subirán más... :o



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (17 Sep 2009)

hay órdenes de bajar la cotización de REP


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

Respecto al analisis de ARIAd... nunca confio en los analistas, voy con plusv holgadas... de momento estoy en una posición muy cómoda.


----------



## carvil (17 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Respecto al analisis de ARIAd... nunca confio en los analistas, voy con plusv holgadas... de momento estoy en una posición muy cómoda.




Echandola un vistazo rapido hoy deberia irse por encima de 2.70, o en los proximos dias, no hay mucha consistencia en las ultimas bajadas. Tiene un gap por abajo pendiente de cerrar en 2.35

Es mi opinión



Salu2


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

2.35usd .... veo poco probable que lo visitemos de nuevo... ahora estamos en la fase de los temores, MERCK es un socio seguro y con 80% de opciones para comprar la compañia, tiene nuevos TRIALs confirmados con ARIAd... practicamente doy por hecho que nos comprará... tambien tiene como objetivo comprar ONTY.


----------



## carvil (17 Sep 2009)

Bueno que saqueis unas jugosas plusvalias 


Soporte actual en el E-mini 1063



Salu2


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

He comprado papeles del botas a 10,99... a ver si se desploma o que... 



Saludos


----------



## Burney (17 Sep 2009)

Buenos dias tropa, ya estoy operativo. A ver si el resto del dia lo tengo tranquilo y puedo seguir el percal.

Dejé anoche un stop de compra en las NHH a 4,80. Valor seguro  Si llegan al 5,15-5,20 las venderé porque ya empiezan a dar algo de miedo.

Ahora voy a dejar otra orden de compra en MTS a 27,05. No creo que se hagan hoy (además antes tiene un soporte importante en 27,40 pero menos fuerte que en los 27), pero después de lo de ayer con los 4,32 en NHH pues por si acaso ahi la dejo.

Suerte compañeros



tonuel dijo:


> He comprado papeles del botas a 10,99... a ver si se desploma o que...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



yo veo bien tu entrada, la resistencia anterior era por la zona del 10,95.

Creo que ahi la deberían sujetar para darle un viaje final al 11,25-11,30.

Suerte


----------



## Burney (17 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 2.35usd .... veo poco probable que lo visitemos de nuevo... ahora estamos en la fase de los temores, MERCK es un socio seguro y con 80% de opciones para comprar la compañia, tiene nuevos TRIALs confirmados con ARIAd... practicamente doy por hecho que nos comprará... tambien tiene como objetivo comprar ONTY.



Suena muy bien eso que dices DP. Si al final ocurre te asciendo de Don a Ilmo. 

Yo ayer estuve cerca de entrar con unas pocas más en 2,50. Pero como dijiste lo de las opciones y el vencimiento, pues preferí esperar a entrar al viernes. Si los MM's la han tirado por ese motivo, no sería lógico que las dejaran subir antes del vencimiento.


----------



## chameleon (17 Sep 2009)

es raro que habiendo vencimientos no hayamos tenido un día de caídas a plomo para echar gacelillas


----------



## Burney (17 Sep 2009)

acabo de vender las NHH a 5,02. 

Voy a ver si puedo volver a entrar en 4,80. :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Sep 2009)

Hamijos el dolar se va a poner hoy en 1,48.... estoy un poco acongojado con mis acciones americanas.... El barril ya está en 72 USD, seguramente se cumpla lo que comentamos ayer de barril a 80 usd tipo cambio dollar a 1,55....

Vamos un 14% de perdida en mis inversiones...


----------



## xavigomis (17 Sep 2009)

Vamos a ver, seré breve, no sé que hacer ahora mismo, la plataforma de futuros de "La Caixa" no está operativa (de momento hoy no lo ha estado en todo el día) y eso impide hacer ninguna operación (ni por linea oberta, ni por oficina, ni por telefono). 

Por tanto no puedo cerrar o abrir nuevos cortos (con el prejuicio que me han ocasionado esta mañana al intentar abrir nuevos cortos en 11.830 y 11.820).

Ahora mismo tengo un corto que me gustaría cerrar. Como lo hago si no me lo pueden cerrar? Reclamo?

:S


Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hamijos el dolar se va a poner hoy en 1,48.... estoy un poco acongojado con mis acciones americanas.... El barril ya está en 72 USD, seguramente se cumpla lo que comentamos ayer de barril a 80 usd tipo cambio dollar a 1,55....
> 
> Vamos un 14% de perdida en mis inversiones...




No será porque no se avisó... :o


Pero si tienes Ariad en la cartera americana... ¿qué más te da...? 


Saludos


----------



## chameleon (17 Sep 2009)

les llamas y ellos te lo hacen por téléfono


----------



## Mulder (17 Sep 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> Vamos a ver, seré breve, no sé que hacer ahora mismo, la plataforma de futuros de "La Caixa" no está operativa (de momento hoy no lo ha estado en todo el día) y eso impide hacer ninguna operación (ni por linea oberta, ni por oficina, ni por telefono).
> 
> Por tanto no puedo cerrar o abrir nuevos cortos (con el prejuicio que me han ocasionado esta mañana al intentar abrir nuevos cortos en 11.830 y 11.820).
> 
> ...



Si no hay operativa por Inet ni telefono ni nada sencillamente no puedes cerrarlo 

Tu siguiente paso debería ser no operar con ellos nunca más, sobre lo de protestar es lo mínimo que deberías hacer.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No será porque no se avisó... :o
> 
> 
> Pero si tienes Ariad en la cartera americana... ¿qué más te da...?
> ...




Aún a 1,55, si mis acciones mantienen los valores del cierre de ayer, estoy en plusvalías.

Lo que me estoy planteando es tener líqudo disponible para cortos hispanistaníes, aunque al rito que vamos se va a meter bbva en 14-15 y san en 12-13...

Si las ariad, por la razon que sea se despeñan, mas de uno del foro va a comer sopitas por no tener un stop profit... en el AH vienen bajando.

Saludos hamijo tonuel.


----------



## xavigomis (17 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si no hay operativa por Inet ni telefono ni nada sencillamente no puedes cerrarlo
> 
> Tu siguiente paso debería ser no operar con ellos nunca más, sobre lo de protestar es lo mínimo que deberías hacer.



jajajaja

Si... la idea era preparar un escrito al defensor del cliente.
Hace 3 semanas ya pedí cuando se solucionaría una incidencia que a día de hoy siguen teniendo (imposibilidad de consultar las liquidaciones pasadas, teniendo un gasto de más de 1.000€ en el último mes en comisiones de la operativa).


----------



## Mulder (17 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hamijos el dolar se va a poner hoy en 1,48.... estoy un poco acongojado con mis acciones americanas.... El barril ya está en 72 USD, seguramente se cumpla lo que comentamos ayer de barril a 80 usd tipo cambio dollar a 1,55....
> 
> Vamos un 14% de perdida en mis inversiones...



Ya lo vengo diciendo de hace varios días, el dólar va a revalorizarse en octubre, el petroleo lleva casi un mes sin hacer máximos y en octubre se acaban las inyecciones de la FED, alrededor de mediados de noviembre será un buen momento de sacarle plusvalías a las Ariads.

Hay que pensar (mejor que pensar, tener mentalidad) a largo plazo y no dejarse llevar por la corriente del intradía, identificar las tendencias, el porqué, su finalización, etc.


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

Eso es el AH... el PM... no se está moviendo, todavía! XD

El tradear .... a la larga te acabas quemando... siempre vas a poder comprar +barato y nunca venderás en máximos....... los grandes beneficios se hacen a medio plazo.

Bueno FERROVIAL hablamos que era una buena invers hace una semana..... si haces operaciones con importes elevados, te podría resultar rentable el intradía...


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

La operativa de la caixa,,, está pensada para inversores de largo plazo... desconozco si ya tienen tiempo real "con actualización dinamica" y posis de compra/venta.


----------



## Burney (17 Sep 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> Vamos a ver, seré breve, no sé que hacer ahora mismo, la plataforma de futuros de "La Caixa" no está operativa (de momento hoy no lo ha estado en todo el día) y eso impide hacer ninguna operación (ni por linea oberta, ni por oficina, ni por telefono).
> 
> Por tanto no puedo cerrar o abrir nuevos cortos (con el prejuicio que me han ocasionado esta mañana al intentar abrir nuevos cortos en 11.830 y 11.820).
> 
> ...



hombre, mándalos a paseo y pasate a R4 u otro broker online

además de más fiable, seguro que la operativa es más barata y todo... de todas formas contrasta precios:

- comenta que te cobran por operación (futuro mini o normal)
- que alguien que opere en futuros y con R4 (u otro broker) comente qué le cuesta a él.


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Bueno FERROVIAL hablamos que era una buena invers hace una semana..... si haces operaciones con importes elevados, te podría resultar rentable el intradía...





menuda jugada se han marcado hoy... 


¿A cuántos habrán pillado entre la apertura y máximos...? 



Saludos


----------



## xavigomis (17 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> hombre, mándalos a paseo y pasate a R4 u otro broker online
> 
> además de más fiable, seguro que la operativa es más barata y todo... de todas formas contrasta precios:
> 
> ...



Estoy deacuerdo contigo, hace ya un par de meses creé una cuenta en Interdin, precisamente porque las operaciones eran mucho más baratas (-50%), pero al final la facilidad que me da La Caixa para apalancarme y el hecho de que para tener la cuenta operativa debía de ir a hacer el ingreso en oficina en la cuenta de Interdin y no podían hacer una burda orden de traspaso en efectivo me frenaron.


----------



## xavigomis (17 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La operativa de la caixa,,, está pensada para inversores de largo plazo... desconozco si ya tienen tiempo real "con actualización dinamica" y posis de compra/venta.



Totalmente deacuerdo contigo, al final la "vagancia" de hacer el cambio/costes del cambio por tenerlo ahí todo se ha vuelto en mi contra.

Tienen tiempo real y posiciones aunque no Stops ni actualización dinámica.


----------



## chameleon (17 Sep 2009)

> el hecho de que para tener la cuenta operativa debía de ir a hacer el ingreso en oficina en la cuenta de Interdin y no podían hacer una burda orden de traspaso en efectivo me frenaron.



en interdin te dan un núumero de cuenta de caixa penedés. transfieres con tu id y ya está. no está mal, muy simple y barato, pero no hay accs usanas, y sólo algunas europeas. mi experiencia es que la atención es buena


----------



## Bambi (17 Sep 2009)

burney, yo me salí de nhh en 3,9 las tenía a 3,2 pero aún así, joder a 5 que están ya, no comments...

chameleon estoy contigo en lo de las bajaditas, pero yo creo que serán por la tarde you know what i mean


----------



## Burney (17 Sep 2009)

Una pena que no tuviera liquidez para entrar en las SOL cuando superó el 5,90.

Si alguien las tiene que no se descuide que están muy cerca del objetivo que pensaba podría alcanzar.



Bambi dijo:


> burney, yo me salí de nhh en 3,9 las tenía a 3,2 pero aún así, joder a 5 que están ya, no comments...
> 
> chameleon estoy contigo en lo de las bajaditas, pero yo creo que serán por la tarde you know what i mean



yo con ellas he estado tradeando (comprando en soportes o en superacion de resistencias como por ejemplo hice hoy con el 4,80 o ayer en el 4,32) durante un par de meses, y les he sacado un pastizal

yo he llegado a tenerlas hasta en 2,50, cuando estaban ahi fue cuando les vi el potencial, aunque luego he ido haciendo entradas y salidas porque la velocidad de la subida no me la esperaba

ahora voy a intentar entrar de nuevo en 4,80 para intentar venderlas de nuevo en 5,20-5,30 y de ahi creo que recortarán hasta el 4,30. Esa es la hoja de ruta que tengo en mente ahora.

yo aún les veo muchisimo potencial por arriba (y más aún teniendo en cuenta lo del tema de las sinergias con el acuerdo con Hesperia), por lo menos hasta los 7 euros, que es donde tiene el 38,2% de retroceso de fibonacci del tramo de caida desde máximos hasta mínimos

por cierto, DBS lleva compradas una barbaridad, ahora mismo lleva compradas casi 1.500.000 acciones, ayer desde WRB también compraron más de 1 millón de acciones por la tarde. Vamos, que seguro que alguien está entrando en el accionariado de la empresa.


----------



## Bambi (17 Sep 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> Totalmente deacuerdo contigo, al final la "vagancia" de hacer el cambio/costes del cambio por tenerlo ahí todo se ha vuelto en mi contra.
> 
> Tienen tiempo real y posiciones aunque no Stops ni actualización dinámica.



eso me pasaba a mí, que empecé con -pasmense- ING, hasta que un día me la liaron con una orden de compra, se ejecutó la orden, me cobraron el importe pero no tenía las acciones, en 2 días recupere el importe pero el tema es que me perdí la revalorización que casualmente había sido jugosa, una y no más amigo, traspaso de valores y ciao

..acabó de fijarme en lo de que no tienen stops, GET THE FUCK OUT


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

No comprendo por qúe no han actualizado su software... la caixa no debe generar muchos beneficios de este producto.


----------



## Bambi (17 Sep 2009)

Burney te veo seguidor de los chicharros patrios... ¿como ves a Avanzit después de la subida de estos días? estoy por entrar con SL en 0,80 y objetivo 2


----------



## Burney (17 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Burney te veo seguidor de los chicharros patrios... ¿como ves a Avanzit después de la subida de estos días? estoy por entrar con SL en 0,80 y objetivo 2



a las AVZ les hice dos entradas y las dos me salieron mal con ligeras perdidas por salto de stop, aunque es por culpa mía por no haber entrado cuando debía, que era cuando superó el 0,89

por impulsos les di un objetivo de 1,09-1,10 y los alcanzó ayer, ahora no entraría a menos que llegase a la zona 0,97-0.98 que era aproximadamente el maximo del impulso anterior (si puedes subir un grafico intradiario miramos el nivel en concreto)

PD: Viendo el gráfico aqui tiene un soportillo antes por el 1,02, que es donde está ahora, pero para entrar con más seguridad o esperaría al 0,97 o entraría si las ves superar el 1,10.

http://www.invertia.com/empresas/graficos.asp?idtel=RV011RADIOTR&TipoPeriodo=2


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Sep 2009)

Pasa aqui tambien, por si os interesa, post enviado al hilo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...onomia-mal-y-la-bolsa-sin-parar-de-subir.html
-----------------------------------------------------------
Bueno, es lo que se llama la euforia irracional de los mercados.

El S&P 500, indice que sirve como referencia para otras bolsas sobre el comportamiento del mercado bursátil ha tenido históricamente un ratio entre el precio de la acción y el beneficio que reparte de 15.7, en palabras llanas una acción vale 15.7 veces los beneficios que reparte la empresa.

Actualmente el ratio es de 139, dato calculado con el indice S&P 500 a 1044, el viernes 11 de Septiembre. Este ratio es insostenible, al menos desde el comportamiento histórico de las bolsas e indica una burbuja eb este mercado.

La correción llegara y puede dar lugar a caídas de más de un 50% de los indices bursátiles.

*Previsión hasta el 31/12/2010 - Ratio P/E*




S&P 500 PE Ratio Analysis - September 2009


----------



## chameleon (17 Sep 2009)

en el gráfico que puse hace un par de páginas sale más alto, un 300%


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La correción llegara y puede dar lugar a caídas de más de un 50% de los indices bursátiles.




Llegará... pero todavia no... 



Saludos


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> n el gráfico que puse hace un par de páginas sale más alto, un 300%



No lo habia visto, leer este hilo es engancharse a un serial mexicano 

Ya se han lanzado advertencias, si se ve desde el punto de los 10 años, el P/E 10 estamos aun a 19 y pico no lejos del equilibrio, pero el desequilibrio en el P/E es tan grande que la corrección creo que sera brusca y no repartida a traves de varios años como en crisis anteiores donde contaba el factor recuperación de la economia.

Nota: de 20 a 140 hay un incremento del 700%, el mio te gana


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

Tonuel, al botas le pues atizar con futuros en RT4....


----------



## aksarben (17 Sep 2009)

Lo cual demuestra que el P/E no sirve para mucho, mejor orientarse por el P/E10 a la hora de ver si la empresa está cara/barata.


----------



## Burney (17 Sep 2009)

Id vigilando las JAZ, en principio ahora estarían haciendo pullback a los máximos anteriores en 0,28. Si aguanta ese nivel sería un aviso de que podría dar otro tirón al alza, que se confirmaría si superase el máximo intradiario que hizo ayer o anteayer (no sé qué nivel es porque estos dias apenas las he seguido)

por cierto, que burrada las SNC : una pena que se escapara...


----------



## Burney (17 Sep 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> Lo cual demuestra que el P/E no sirve para mucho, mejor orientarse por el P/E10 a la hora de ver si la empresa está cara/barata.



en mi caso particular, ignoro totalmente esos datos fundamentales por dos motivos:

a/ Beneficios pasados no garantizan beneficios futuros (con lo cual el PER no sirve cara al futuro salvo en empresas con resultados más o menos estables tipo electricas)

b/ Los balances y los resultados que presentan las empresas suelen ser mentira, con maquillajes infinitos que transforman a una vicevogue en pamela anderson. Lo estamos viendo por ejemplo con los bancos. Unas Enron en potencia vamos .

Asi que yo en concreto paso de perder el tiempo en analizar balances y resultados y me centro en buscar valores en tendencia alcista o en sobreventa entrando en soportes o en superacion de resistencias.


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel, al botas le pues atizar con futuros en RT4....




Pufff... de los futuros sobre acciones paso... :o


De momento he comprado papelitos... precisamente de los que ha soltado el botas...


a ver que hace entre hoy y mañana... :



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (17 Sep 2009)

la bolsa nunca baja


----------



## Burney (17 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> la bolsa nunca baja



lo que hace es subir hacia abajo


----------



## aksarben (17 Sep 2009)

Bueno, el edificio en sí no baja, salvo contadas excepciones .


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

Ya sabia yo que el botas iba a caer... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

Venga botas... ya te has fumado los stops necesarios... vamos parriba... 



Saludos


----------



## Deudor (17 Sep 2009)

Mañana no va a haber cortos para todos.....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Sep 2009)

Como esta el patio señores,el tufo a guano no hay quien lo aguante,esta mañana solte las ultimas ACS que tenia largas a 36,29, solo me quedan las Grifols que las voy a empezar a largar en cuanto suban de 13 y las Volkswagen que las vendere en el 2020 cuando patenten el coche electrico aereo...

Llego el momento de los cortos,se va a cagar la perra por las patas abajo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pufff... de los futuros sobre acciones paso... :o
> 
> 
> De momento he comprado papelitos... precisamente de los que ha soltado el botas...
> ...



Estas largo en San???? ::


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Llego el momento de los cortos,se va a cagar la perra por las patas abajo




Cuidado con los cortos... yo tampoco creo que sea el momento... 




Aunque ésa es una buena razón para abrirlos... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Estas largo en San???? :




A 10,99 las tengo... ¿quieres algunas...? 



A 11,90 te las vendo... 



y ojito que el que más papelón ha soltado ha sido el propio botas...



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Cuidado con los cortos... yo tampoco creo que sea el momento...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo el mundo espera que sea en Octubre el desplome o mañana despues del vencimiento,lo veo muy claro, el guano empezara cuando menos te lo esperas hamijo.
Hay que empezar a tomar posiciones. Yo ya estoy preparado,con objetivos fijados,solo me queda darle al boton en el momento oportuno.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A 10,99 las tengo... ¿quieres algunas...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ayer me puse corto justo en 10,99 pero los cerre,si llega a los 11 otra vez le meto una buena carga de profundidad de 10k


----------



## Mulder (17 Sep 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Acaba de entrar una buena paletada de dinero en el Stoxx tras hacer el mínimo, el momento de los cortos aun no ha llegado y eso que aun espero que el Stoxx llegue ligeramente más abajo en 2877, que es donde tiene el gap, el S&P lo tiene en 1064 y ahora está en 1066, esta es la razón de las bajadas, aunque han aprovechado los datos de ahora.

En preapertura el Stoxx ha llegado a estar por encima de 2905, sin embargo el máximo ahora mismo es 2904.

Pero esto no es más que un teatro, hay demasiada gente esperando la corrección para mañana ¿no es extraño que empiecen a bajar hoy si la corrección todo el mundo la espera para el día siguiente? no cuadra.

Sospecho que más de uno se va a llevar sorpresas en forma de bandera con circulo rojo y rayas conversas. Así que cuidado con los cortos en este momento.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Sep 2009)

¿Qué pasa aquí? ¿QUÉ PASA AQUÍ?
Está a punto de saltarme el stop...


----------



## Kujire (17 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No nos chupemos las pollas todavía caballeros, yo espero una subida de c en 5, pero nadie nos dice que no sea en 3... en 5 cuadra más, pero no tenemos que fiarnos, el objetivo 1120 me sigue gustando mucho, a ver si me responde Kujire... De todas formas, lo de ayer y lo de hoy estaba cantado, ya puse el enlace a las compras de la fed, todos esos días hay subida asegurada (dinero fresco de los MM)
> 
> Saludos...



Hola LCASC,

A mi me concuerda bastante bien ese escenario, es decir, de momento continuamos alcistas, y 50 puntos hacia arriba los veo posibles, quizás incluso más. Esta semana, debido al vencimiento hemos estado a un pelo de irnos la guano, pero los cocos nos lo han arreglado para no hacerles el feo a los del G20, qué curioso que coincida con la semana de vencimiento no? jiji. De cualquier forma lo único que han hecho ha sido "dilatar" por unos diás una corrección pendiente más profunda. Por lo que seguimos con las espadas afiladas a proceder, de momento nuestras operaciones son de microcirugía,.... pero pronto tendremos al paciente anestesiado jeje.... y lo dejaremos sin un kilo de más: ... pero ojo no va a ser fácil


----------



## Kujire (17 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa aquí? ¿QUÉ PASA AQUÍ?
> Está a punto de saltarme el stop...



si te salta el stop a disfrutar de las plusvalías

(no pasa nada ... es que estamos un poco juguetonas por las mañanas, aunque estoy preparada para salir por patas)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Sep 2009)

ARIAD en negativo en el PM (Por el comentario anteriro de DP)

SI abrimos con gap a la baja tocamos el 2,36 y lo volvemos a cerrar

Si abrimos planos seguramente nos quedemos en la horquilla 2,50 2,55.

La segunda opción sería la mas lógica, parece que esperan los acontecimientos del 20 al 24 de sep.

A ver qué hace el dollar y si no nos prepara una "jran" bandera nipona...

Por cierto, rumers de subida del IVA en un 2% a todos los niveles.. qué pasó en la bolsa en el 93 con la subida del IVA de felipón gorrinez?


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Sep 2009)

Tonuel

¿cuanto hace que no certificas?


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Sep 2009)

Pues si, finalmente saltó el STOP.
Que rabia me da, pudiendo haber vendido a 11800, saltó a 11700...
Ahora subirá... ::


----------



## Burney (17 Sep 2009)

Buenas tardes:

Parece que nos quieren llevar a buscar apoyo en la zona del 11520. Sólo si se rompe a la baja ese nivel pensaría que hemos hecho techo, pero mientras tanto creo que aún le queda un tirón al alza.

Sigo con ordenes puestas en MTS a 27,05 y en NHH a 4,82.

Suerte


PD: Olvidé que en la zona de 11650-11700 hay otro soporte. En principio ése nivel debería aguantar. Si no lo hace creo que no hay otro hasta el 11520. En las MTS también hay un soporte en el 27,40. Puede que la sujeten ahi.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues si, finalmente saltó el STOP.
> Que rabia me da, pudiendo haber vendido a 11800, saltó a 11700...
> Ahora subirá... ::



Pecata, has ganado 600€ menos comisiones en 4 días, y encima asegurando las ganancias.

Si piensas qeu va a subir abre los minis otra vez.

Has hecho muy bien, nada de rabia, imagina no haber puesto stops...


----------



## Mulder (17 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola LCASC,
> 
> A mi me concuerda bastante bien ese escenario, es decir, de momento continuamos alcistas, y 50 puntos hacia arriba los veo posibles, quizás incluso más. Esta semana, debido al vencimiento hemos estado a un pelo de irnos la guano, pero los cocos nos lo han arreglado para no hacerles el feo a los del G20, qué curioso que coincida con la semana de vencimiento no? jiji. De cualquier forma lo único que han hecho ha sido "dilatar" por unos diás una corrección pendiente más profunda. Por lo que seguimos con las espadas afiladas a proceder, de momento nuestras operaciones son de microcirugía,.... pero pronto tendremos al paciente anestesiado jeje.... y lo dejaremos sin un kilo de más: ... pero ojo no va a ser fácil



¿que fue de la famosa Meredith? 

El S&P ha de llegar a 1138 el 28 de septiembre, ese es el objetivo inamovible para mi y ha de ser ahí ni más ni menos. Como pista en 1126 tenemos el 50% de toda la bajada desde el 2007, así que es un buen punto de referencia para quienes no lo tienen tan claro como yo.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pecata, has ganado 600€ menos comisiones en 4 días, y encima asegurando las ganancias.
> 
> Si piensas qeu va a subir abre los minis otra vez.
> 
> Has hecho muy bien, nada de rabia, imagina no haber puesto stops...




Si... pero como iba ganando 900... me da la sensación de que he "perdido" 300... je je, soy lo contrario a LCASC


----------



## Kujire (17 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues si, finalmente saltó el STOP.
> Que rabia me da, pudiendo haber vendido a 11800, saltó a 11700...
> Ahora subirá... ::



Hoy estamos corriengo escesos (si ves la tendencia mañanera que llevamos es hacia abajo), sin desmesura pero corrigiendo, es normal que te salte, es lo correcto. Ahora sólo tienes que ver cómo conseguir más. Felicidades


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si... pero como iba ganando 900... me da la sensación de que he "perdido" 300... je je, soy lo contrario a LCASC



Además ahora te puedes ir de compras (sin tener la sensación de que eres rica y vas a poder ganar 900e todos los días XD) lo que hará que gastes con conciencia...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Sep 2009)

LCASC qué volumen hemos tenido en Ariad en el PM ¿? es para hacerme una idea...

Creo que hasta el día 20 si no hay chivatazos va a quedarse plana.


----------



## Mulder (17 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues si, finalmente saltó el STOP.
> Que rabia me da, pudiendo haber vendido a 11800, saltó a 11700...
> Ahora subirá... ::



Si crees realmente que va a subir ahora entra cuando el S&P cierre su gap, perdón, ya lo ha cerrado, entra ahora si estás segura de lo que haces.

edito: de momento voy acertando los movimientos, el Stoxx ha rebotado en 2875, cuando lo esperaba en 2877.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Además ahora te puedes ir de compras (sin tener la sensación de que eres rica y vas a poder ganar 900e todos los días XD) lo que hará que gastes con conciencia...



LUCA, soy muy poco gastadora... no soy "rata", pero soy bastante lonchafinista y miro bastante antes de comprar.

Si me apetece un capricho y me lo puedo permitir, me lo compro, aunque me lo pienso... ayer mismo me he comprado una Nespresso, me gusta el café y hace tiempo que me apetecía una... asi que ya he invertido las plusvalias.


----------



## aksarben (17 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> LUCA, soy muy poco gastadora... no soy "rata", pero soy bastante lonchafinista y miro bastante antes de comprar.
> 
> Si me apetece un capricho y me lo puedo permitir, me lo compro, aunque me lo pienso... ayer mismo me he comprado una Nespresso, me gusta el café y hace tiempo que me apetecía una... asi que ya he invertido las plusvalias.



Espero que una cafetera de esas no cueste 600 euros :...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> LUCA, soy muy poco gastadora... no soy "rata", pero soy bastante lonchafinista y miro bastante antes de comprar.
> 
> Si me apetece un capricho y me lo puedo permitir, me lo compro, aunque me lo pienso... ayer mismo me he comprado una Nespresso, me gusta el café y hace tiempo que me apetecía una... asi que ya he invertido las plusvalias.



Yo hace 1 año que no me compro ropa, ni zapatos ni relojes cinturones, trajes camisas...

Estoy en huelga de consumo para acelerar la inflación negativa.

Lo último que me compré fué un tubo de escape para la moto, por supuesto con plusvalías bolseras, y por internet a un sitio fuera de España, que, como buen lonchafinista yo mismo me monté (y eso que había que cortar el original)

Así que me alegro de que seas de las mias


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Sep 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> Espero que una cafetera de esas no cueste 600 euros :...



Las hay, pero la mía es de las sencillitas, de 150...


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ayer mismo me he comprado una Nespresso, me gusta el café y hace tiempo que me apetecía una... asi que ya he invertido las plusvalias.




Habérmelo dicho... yo tengo aquí la nespresso muriéndose de la risa... :o



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Las hay, pero la mía es de las sencillitas, de 150...



UN poco de lonchafinismo pijo sí que és la cafetera esa...

El café instantáneo sale más barato, aunque es cierto que tiene buen sabor el de la maquinucha esa, pero las cápsulas o sobroes, y el consumo de electricidad que tienen no compensa mucho, frente al bar sí, pero yo nunca me tomo cafeses en el bar, carísimos y malísimos.


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo hace 1 año que no me compro ropa, ni zapatos ni relojes cinturones, trajes camisas...




:



Volvemos a los remiendos... joder como está el patio lonchafinil... :



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (17 Sep 2009)

Yo en el aspecto cafetero soy muy tradicional, cafetera de las de toda la vida al fuego de la cocina, con su rito de llenarla de agua y café...rito que ocurre todos los días dos veces, por la mañana y por la tarde, excepto los fines de semana que es solo por las mañanas.

Para algunas cosas soy muy tradicional...y lonchafinista


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

El SAN bajando... las cintras bajando... y yo largo... mecagüentodoloquesemenea... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Nos vemos en los 20.000...




Ei figura... échame unas cartas que no lo veo claro... :o




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (17 Sep 2009)

Por cierto, antes me he liado, *el S&P aun no ha cerrado el gap*, estaba mirando el Stoxx, cuidado que lo hará en el momento que menos nos lo esperemos.


----------



## Mulder (17 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ei figura... échame unas cartas que no lo veo claro... :o



Si su ilustrísima me indica donde dije yo eso le echo hasta un elefante encima si hace falta


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tonuel, hay ropa de muy buena calidad de no marca, que aguanta muy bien los lavados y el sol.

Camisas tipo oxford a 20€ que es lo que uso en el trabajo.

Los vaqueros los compro de 5 en 5 a una base americana (un levis 30€ lo único que tengo de marca)

Los zapatos los tiro cuando se rompen, nunca antes.
Mis camisas tienen una vida útil de 1 par de años, tengo las combinaciones establecidas para 2 semanas, separadas por colores y con el orden establecido para ocupar al máximo la lavadora. cuando cambié de trabajo no necesitaba ya el traje de dios excepto para chorradas puntuales (que viene el jefe etc)

Ya os lo dije que soy una persona muy austera, si viene el madmax yo ya estoy entrenado.


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

Yo tengo 2 SAECOs... la última fue un regalo de cumpleaños:

YouTube - Saeco Primea Cappuccino Touch plus


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si su ilustrísima me indica donde dije yo eso le echo hasta un elefante encima si hace falta




Fue hace tiempo... creo que venias de comer con tu amigo Juan Luis... 



mmm... esas cintras.... menuda pilladita de gacelillas matutinas... 



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (17 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Por cierto, rumers de subida del IVA en un 2% a todos los niveles.. qué pasó en la bolsa en el 93 con la subida del IVA de felipón gorrinez?



la lógica dice que a más impuestos menos consumo y por tanto la cotización de la mayoría de los valores debería bajar, así que habrá subidas verticales y el Ibex a 30000 para mediados del 2010


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ya os lo dije que soy una persona muy austera, si viene el madmax yo ya estoy entrenado.




Si... ya veo... sólo te falta un cursillo en el manejo de armas... 



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Sep 2009)

Buenas tardes
Disfrutando del "efecto viernes" con palomitas.
DJI ha hecho nuevos máximos.
Echo de menos aquellas gloriosas y plusvaliosas hemorragias en los índices...jorl.

¿Creeis que el Ibex intentará sincronizar?Podría hacer un lateral esperando a los usanos.
Yo que se!!
Al dólar le van a tener que escayolar hasta la sangre.Le han dado mogollón de bandera roja.
A ver si los Forexeros entran en bolsa,se comen el pufo y tenemos guano pronto.
Saludos


----------



## Mulder (17 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, antes me he liado, *el S&P aun no ha cerrado el gap*, estaba mirando el Stoxx, cuidado que lo hará en el momento que menos nos lo esperemos.



Con la velocidad que está adquiriendo esto no parece que vayan a cerrarlo...

edito: cuidado que ahora hay dato.


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Sep 2009)

Buenas tardes ^^!

Yo igual... el café de la cafetera de estas de toda la vida... que se que la puedo limpiar muy bien, me dan un asco horrendo las otras... aunque se que las limpien a conciencia, me imagino los conductos lleno de kaka jaja.

Con la ropa y demás también soy bastante lonchafinista... quitando algunos caprichos claro...

Bueno os sigo leyendo y cagandome las Mesa... xD

Un saludo


----------



## Bambi (17 Sep 2009)

Tonuel ¿no has abierto cortos?

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d4zOOv0OrVk&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d4zOOv0OrVk&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> la lógica dice que a más impuestos menos consumo y por tanto la cotización de la mayoría de los valores debería bajar, así que habrá subidas verticales y el Ibex a 30000 para mediados del 2010



Joder estaba clarísimo mira que no caer... 

De todas maneras ver qué paso en el 93 con los bancos tras la subida del iva no vendría mal.

Haciendo un análisis empresarial la subida del iva afecta primero a las empresas que venden a cliente final tipo persona física, por lo que sector servicios-hostelería subirán las tarifas, y tras la leche de bajada de demanda, ajustarán márgenes hasta volver a 1+epsilon precio inicial.

Las empresas de transformación (industria, cadenas de montaje y demás) en principio no se ven afectadas, dependiendo de su Periodo medio de cobro y de pago, ya que se pueden ver con falta de cash flow por subida del iva 8muy típico de empresas al límite con pólizas de crédito sin autofinanciación y tal)

Por otra parte, los bancos podrían verse beneficiados por tener que incrementar los créditos y pólizas, siempre y cuando el cliente sea solvente claro.

Las promotoras si suben el iva de vivienda venderán todavía menos, lo cual es interesante.

El reatil (carrefour y demás) apretará al proovedor hasta la muerte, las marcar blancas subirán de precios y las marcas normales sufrirán todavía más el trasvase de clientes, seguramente se retiren del lineal muchos productos más 8ya se está haciendo)

Ese es mi pronóstico. yo creo que con la subida del iva, los bancos suben, pasó eso en el 93?


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo tengo 2 SAECOs... la última fue un regalo de cumpleaños:
> 
> YouTube - Saeco Primea Cappuccino Touch plus



Mola... ¿y qué tal el café con leche...? 



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si... ya veo... sólo te falta un cursillo en el manejo de armas...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Hamijo sé disparar, he practicado tiro al plato, y tiro con arco, así que, si escasean las balas no problemo.. fabricarse una ballesta es fácil.


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Tonuel ¿no has abierto cortos?




No, de momento llevo papelitos del botas a 10,99... hasta mañana los mantengo... :o



Saludos


----------



## Burney (17 Sep 2009)

qué putada no haberme acordado de que en la zona del 11700 teniamos un soporte... parece que finalmente ha terminado el recorte

igualmente las MTS han hecho minimo en 27,42, justo encima de su correspondiente soporte...

definitivamente, esto de no tener java en el ordenador es una ****** en R4 tienen graficos interactivos en tiempo real pero se necesita el java... (alguien sabe como instalar el java sin tener instalado el service pack 2?)


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hamijo se disparar, he practicado tiro al plato, y tiro con arco, así que, si escasean las balas no problemo.. fabricarse una ballesta es fácil.




Si escasean las balas... te subes las mangas y arreando... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> definitivamente, esto de no tener java en el ordenador es una ****** en R4 tienen graficos interactivos en tiempo real pero se necesita el java... (alguien sabe como instalar el java sin tener instalado el service pack 2?)




Ves a las página de java y te lo instalas... :o


http://www.java.com/es/download/



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^^!
> 
> Yo igual... el café de la cafetera de estas de toda la vida... que se que la puedo limpiar muy bien, me dan un asco horrendo las otras... aunque se que las limpien a conciencia, me imagino los conductos lleno de kaka jaja.
> 
> ...



Las expresso que muelen los granos en tiempo real... llevan unas pastillas desinfectantes... yo compré la primera hace unos años... y no la cambio por las clàsicas... suelo comprar el cafe en grano.


----------



## Burney (17 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ves a las página de java y te lo instalas... :o
> 
> 
> Descarga gratuita del software de Java - Sun Microsystems
> ...



sin tener el service pack 2 instalado me dice que tururú :


----------



## Mulder (17 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> la lógica dice que a más impuestos menos consumo y por tanto la cotización de la mayoría de los valores debería bajar, así que habrá subidas verticales y el Ibex a 30000 para mediados del 2010



Si, eso dice la lógica, pero a mi me parece que no les va a afectar mucho:

Las empresas del Ibex ya facturan más de la mitad fuera de España en Cincodias.com

En otros tiempos era distinto.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Sep 2009)

Me estoy tomando un cafecito nespresso... a ver si aparece George Clooney...
Por cierto... he vuelto a entrar otra vez... 1 mini en 11715 y 2 más en 11720.
Con stop porque me tengo que ir en seguida.


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mola... ¿y qué tal el café con leche...?
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Lleva un compartimento para echarla y ella misma te hace el capuchino ... luego te obliga a un ciclo de lavado, para "limpiar" los "conductos" 

Tonuel... está la regalan los del Pino a los cortos en CINTRA:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, eso dice la lógica, pero a mi me parece que no les va a afectar mucho:
> 
> Las empresas del Ibex ya facturan más de la mitad fuera de España en Cincodias.com
> 
> En otros tiempos era distinto.



Hombre, de momento ya suben sus precios un 2% y las empresas extranjeras tendrán que solicitar la devolución del IVA, aunque dependiendo del importe se puede vender sin iva directamente.

Otra cosa serán las filiales españolas que no contrubuyan al PNN

Creo que depende del Periodo medio de pcobro y este está chungo últimamente, a la mediana empresa pendiente de deudas del estado (ayuntamientos, empresas con la mora por norma y tal) las acaban de joder.


----------



## Mulder (17 Sep 2009)

Estamos en velocidad de crucero, viento en popa a toda vela no corta el mar sino vuela....

No se les acaba el dinero, definitivamente no es momento para cortos.


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me estoy tomando un cafecito nespresso... a ver si aparece George Clooney...
> Por cierto... he vuelto a entrar otra vez... 1 mini en 11715 y 2 más en 11720.
> Con stop porque me tengo que ir en seguida.



No voy porque al final me dejan sin café.Arpías.


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... está la regalan los del Pino a los cortos en CINTRA:




Ésa ya la tengo... :o



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Sep 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> No voy porque al final me dejan sin café.Arpías.



"No, you must be mistaken"



No está mal el anuncio, suerte que tuvieron la decencia de no doblarlo al Hispanistaní.


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

Como se empeñen nos llevan las CINTRAS a 8,00€ ...


----------



## chameleon (17 Sep 2009)

e calidad de cafeteras
son ´faciles de mantener y limpiar?

voy a ir a pillar una de esas al corte ingles. ¿alguna recomendación?


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> a la mediana empresa pendiente de deudas del estado (ayuntamientos, empresas con la mora por norma y tal) las acaban de joder.




Depende... yo en las facturas cambiaré el 16% por el 18%... los precios se negocian sin iva... :o


Los que pagan... son los de siempre...



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (17 Sep 2009)

LUCA aqui tienes un gráfico histórico del Ibex 

http://www.dacostabalboa.es/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/grafico-historico-ibex.png

pero es lo que dice Mulder que son situaciones para nada comparables, en aquellos tiempos ancestrales el Homo Hispánicus común usaba para el comercio una tosca moneda llamada "peseta" , eran un pueblo que pasaron de ser nómadas cazadores-recolectores a convertirse en uno sedentario langostinóvoro especializado en la construcción de megalitos


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Como se empeñen nos llevan las CINTRAS a 8,00€ ...




No me diga eso que me pongo largo... 



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Depende... yo en las facturas cambiaré el 16% por el 18%... los precios se negocian sin iva... :o
> 
> 
> Los que pagan... son los de siempre...
> ...



Te recuerdo que el IVA se liquida MENSUALMENTE cobres o no cobres "el proyeto"

A no ser que seas una micropime, auntonomo eso ya es otro cantas hamijo...

Te paga bien la administracion? yo tengo un contrato de prestación de servicios y la verdad, no me va mal, toco madera...


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> e calidad de cafeteras
> son ´faciles de mantener y limpiar?
> 
> voy a ir a pillar una de esas al corte ingles. ¿alguna recomendación?



Las saeco y las Jura iMpressa, son mis favoritas... limpieza en segundos.... en el MM... suelen tener... luego tienes redcoon.com si quieres arañar algunos eur.


----------



## Mulder (17 Sep 2009)

Cita interesante de Cárpatos:



> 16:05:01 h.
> Relfexión [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



Ojo con los cortos.


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Sep 2009)

Tooonueeel que no llegamos a Octubre!!
Ya empieza como ayer...


----------



## Bambi (17 Sep 2009)

lo que parece es que es tiempo de chicharros y valores rezagados, por lo menos mirando los últimos días el Ibex


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Te recuerdo que el IVA se liquida MENSUALMENTE cobres o no cobres "el proyecto"



Nosotros lo seguimos liquidando trimestralmente (micropyme), mas que nada por comodidad...



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Te paga bien la administracion? yo tengo un contrato de prestación de servicios y la verdad, no me va mal, toco madera...



Los ayuntamientos grandes puntualmente, los medianos son menos serios pero *todavía* pagan...

En cuanto a los privados para los que solemos trabajar nosotros son empresas grandes y pagan cuando toca...

Tuvimos un impago en 2007 (Llanera...  ahora nos han ofrecido una quita del 50% y a empezar a pagar en 2013...) y otro en 2008.

Pero lo que me hace estar más tranquilo es que nos han aprobado un gran proyecto con financiación europea (2010-2013), cuando llegue el default esperemos que al menos ésos paguen... 


Y si no... pues ya sabes... me refugiaré en el búnker y practicaré el tiro al pepito...



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Tooonueeel que no llegamos a Octubre!!
> Ya empieza como ayer...




Calla, calla... que voy largo... 


Además... Octubre está al caer... :



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Nosotros lo seguimos liquidando trimestralmente (micropyme), más que nada por comodidad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+mola tu respuesta.

Gracias tonuel.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Sep 2009)

Hoy citi pa arriba

Citigroup planea la venta de su participación en Smith Barney - 17/09/09 - 1545562 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Deudor (17 Sep 2009)

Si se confirma la teoría del hilo, mañana por la tarde y el lunes serán días de fortisimas subidas, cierres de cortos y millones de gacelas que quedaremos atrapadas.


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

GTXI ... subidita...


----------



## Carolus Rex (17 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GTXI ... subidita...



La de hoy HYTM


¡Thanks DP!


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

Enhorabuena.... y los que lleven MESA, tambien!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Sep 2009)

Parecen que van mejor las GTXI...

Aunque no creo que lleguen a los 20$.. cómo lo ves DP,¿?


----------



## Mulder (17 Sep 2009)

Parece que el S&P va a cerrar su gap ahora.


----------



## Kujire (17 Sep 2009)

> "Estamos muy alcistas" ---- Analisto dixit



... pues vamos a bajar los humos a los alcistas y a dragar liquidez


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Sep 2009)

Dji ya lo ha cerrado,con un ligero pase en la frenada


----------



## Kujire (17 Sep 2009)

Toneeee....

...tengo un problema ......:o

....solo veo VELAS ROJAS!!!!!!:​
Crees que puedo ser DalTONEca? .......Tiene cura?:



> DOW 9,790.19 -1.52 (-0.02%)
> S&P 500 1,066.98 -1.78 (-0.17%)
> Nasdaq 2,128.16 -4.99 (-0.23%)


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

Luca... GTXI necesita unos días para relajarse... a corto +14.00USD....


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

opssss... DRYSHIP... se estaba desmadrando ... ya tiene nuevos grumetes!


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Sep 2009)

Bah... un -0.14% no es guano ni es nada... 

Necesitamos un -1% o más para que pueda entrar yo de nuevo y mañana pegar un buen subidón ^___^!

Que tiempos aquellos en los que se subía y bajaba... jaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Sep 2009)

Cuidado, aria -2% de momento mantiene lo pronosticado de 2,50-2,55 y ha cerrado el minigap de la apertura...

Espero que no bajen más....

A corto plazo +14 USD en GTXI me parece un pasote... aunque creo que mi corto plazo y el suyo DP igual difieren un poco XD!


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bah... un -0.14% no es guano ni es nada...
> 
> Necesitamos un -1% o más para que pueda entrar yo de nuevo y mañana pegar un buen subidón ^___^!
> 
> Que tiempos aquellos en los que se subía y bajaba... jaja



¿tú crees que han acabado esos tiempos?


----------



## Kujire (17 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bah... un -0.14% no es guano ni es nada...
> 
> Necesitamos un -1% o más para que pueda entrar yo de nuevo y mañana pegar un buen subidón ^___^!
> 
> Que tiempos aquellos en los que se subía y bajaba... jaja



...umm ke tal un ...

Dow 9,763.37 -28.34 (-0.29%)
S&P 500 1,063.14 -5.62 (-0.53%)
Nasdaq 2,120.50 -12.65 (-0.59%)

vale vale "estaaamos trabajaaaando en elloooo"


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Sep 2009)

CNBC live
Analistos recomiendan largos en Oro


Edito:
Tenemos a DJI en el soporte.Si lo pierde a juguetear con los 9700


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ...umm ke tal un ...
> 
> Dow 9,763.37 -28.34 (-0.29%)
> S&P 500 1,063.14 -5.62 (-0.53%)
> ...



Nada, nada... así no echamos a las Gacelillas... Como no te pongas sería, no vamos a ningún lado... jaja

Kuji, ya sabemos el pronostico de Mulder, el Guru ... ¿Tu crees que mañana va a ser un vencimiento a la baja? o solo Surfeas??


----------



## Kujire (17 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Nada, nada... así no echamos a las Gacelillas... Como no te pongas sería, no vamos a ningún lado... jaja
> 
> Kuji, ya sabemos el pronostico de Mulder, el Guru ... ¿Tu crees que mañana va a ser un vencimiento a la baja? o solo Surfeas??



...todavía hay que terminar hoy, (no me seas impaciente que esto no es como tirar los dados)

Los leoncios han impedido una corrección esta semana, ..incluso muchos cocos se han quedado a cuadros, mucha gente que ha perdido el rally está tirando de él ahora, la estupidez y la codicia no tienen límites dicen. Por lo tanto, estamos atrasados en la corrección pero no tenemos la fuerza "alcista" anterior. La corrección está al caer, que no va a ser la "madre de todos los guanos" simplemente una corrección, pero sana sana. Mañana deberíamos confirmar la corrección... peeeero los ñús son tontos, tozudos y la podrían retrasar al lunes------->

No es por nada pero echo en falta la orientación "astrológica" de nuestro gurú


----------



## bertok (17 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Eso es el AH... el PM... no se está moviendo, todavía! XD
> 
> El tradear .... a la larga te acabas quemando... siempre vas a poder comprar +barato y nunca venderás en máximos....... *los grandes beneficios se hacen a medio plazo.*
> Bueno FERROVIAL hablamos que era una buena invers hace una semana..... si haces operaciones con importes elevados, te podría resultar rentable el intradía...




Una verdad como un templo


----------



## bertok (17 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> ARIAD en negativo en el PM (Por el comentario anteriro de DP)
> 
> SI abrimos con gap a la baja tocamos el 2,36 y lo volvemos a cerrar
> 
> ...



Tranquilidad, el lunes es el día clave. O se dispara o se hunde en el guano.
Seguramente no dé opción ya que el movimiento lo realizará con un GAP en la apertura.

El que quiera jugar no endrá más remedio que estar abierto el finde. Es lo que hay.

Lo más probable es que se dispare


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ...todavía hay que terminar hoy, (no me seas impaciente que esto no es como tirar los dados)
> 
> No es por nada pero echo en falta la orientación "astrológica" de nuestro gurú



Sip... esos análisis que dependían de las Lunas... el Tarot y las mareas... se echan de menos... acertar, lo que es acertar, acertaba menos... pero nos reíamos más (Mulder :*****) jaja.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (17 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> No es por nada pero echo en falta la orientación "astrológica" de nuestro gurú



Mañana es luna nueva y unos dicen que viene con connotaciones negativas, otros dicen que con connotaciones 'poderosas' (esto suele significar positivas). Como lo de la luna ya dije que estaba basado en el calendario judío, mañana resulta que también es la víspera del año nuevo hebreo.

Aparte de la cuádruple hora bruja también tenemos eventos planetario-religiosos, así que agarrense las kalandrakas, mañana podría suceder cualquier cosa.

pd: si querían arroz, ahí tienen dos tazas


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

*Viernes negro* ó *Lunes negro*



Cada uno que elija lo que más le guste...


Yo voy largo en el SAN... a ver si revienta de una puta vez... :



con perdón...



Saludos


----------



## bertok (17 Sep 2009)

Todavía hay que mantener la calma.
Le queda muy poquito ya de subida y llegará el momento de mandarlos atpc.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Sep 2009)

pregunta de gacela novatilla...
¿que pasa mañana con los vencimientos de los contratos? ¿como me afecta eso a mi?
Es decir, mañana es fecha de vencimiento. Tengo 3 minis. ¿Cuando se liquidan? ¿a cuanto? Estoy mirando en R4 pero no entiendo mucho... pone esto:

Precio de liquidación a vencimiento: media aritmética del índice IBEX-35 entre las 16:15 y las 16:45 de la Fecha de Vencimiento, tomando un valor por minuto.


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Toneeee....
> 
> ...tengo un problema ......
> 
> ...



No se si tiene cura... pero será mejor que te quites la mini y vayas al médico... 


A mi me ha ido bien... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (17 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> pregunta de gacela novatilla...
> ¿que pasa mañana con los vencimientos de los contratos? ¿como me afecta eso a mi?
> Es decir, mañana es fecha de vencimiento. Tengo 3 minis. ¿Cuando se liquidan? ¿a cuanto? Estoy mirando en R4 pero no entiendo mucho... pone esto:
> 
> Precio de liquidación a vencimiento: media aritmética del índice IBEX-35 entre las 16:15 y las 16:45 de la Fecha de Vencimiento, tomando un valor por minuto.



Mañana tu broker te va a vender a mercado tus contratos a las 16:15, quieras o no, no hay más que entender 

A no ser que tu te salgas antes.


----------



## Mulder (17 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No se si tiene cura... pero será mejor que te quites la mini y vayas al médico...
> 
> A mi me ha ido bien...



¿seguro que no quedaste traumado de alguna forma? ¿sigues visitando a ese médico?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Sep 2009)

Voy a ver si entro en Ariad,ordenes a 2,48 y 2,46


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿seguro que no quedaste traumado de alguna forma? ¿sigues visitando a ese médico?




Joder Mulder... en que poca estima me tienes... :o


no está bien que nos pongas fotos de cuando eras joven... 










Saludos


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Voy a ver si entro en Ariad,ordenes a 2,48 y 2,46




*[Modo hijodeputa renacido on]*


¿Los cortos bien...? 


*[Modo hijodeputa renacido off]*


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Los cortos bien...?
> 
> 
> Saludos



No tengo ningun corto abierto,a ver si sube y les doy de nuevo


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

ARIAd dentro de unos meses...

Dendreon Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No tengo ningun corto abierto,a ver si sube y les doy de nuevo



Cuando se me olvide el escozor de ayer ya veremos lo que hago... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

CI Index of ten leading cancer immunotherapy stocks increase by 58% in two months


----------



## bertok (17 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ARIAd dentro de unos meses...
> 
> Dendreon Corporation - Google Finance



Muy largo me lo fía, hamijo.

Será el próximo lunes el inicio de una bonita amistad con ARIAd


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

Puedes comprobar el g´rafico de DNDN, número de accs...


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ARIAd dentro de unos meses...




Estaba mirando el histórico y Ariad en el 2000 paso de 0,65 a 42,5 en sólo cinco meses... :


Éso si que es un pelotazo hamijos... habrian encontrado la cura del sida o algo parecido... jojojo 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

Hoy ONTY está corrigiendo... es absolutamente normal en las BIOTECHs....


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Estaba mirando el histórico y Ariad en el 2000 paso de 0,65 a 42,5 en sólo cinco meses... :
> 
> 
> Éso si que es un pelotazo hamijos... habrian encontrado la cura del sida o algo parecido... jojojo
> ...




Si, aunque en estos tiempos... tenían menos accs... pero el CEO ha hecho unas llamaditas.... a esas agencias que levantaron la cot.... imagina que estás dentro y la cot se dispara en pocos días a 20.00USD??????

Además INDEX VENTURES... está dispuesto a un x5------- antes de que acabe el año.


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

Hoy le he regalado a mi macbook pro un APPLE CINEMA LED 24" ... me gusta que lleve el triple cable, para conectar el mbp directamente al monitor, sin la fuente de alimentación, lleva minidisplay port.

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SOH5FpDAPGw&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SOH5FpDAPGw&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Sep 2009)

Solo me han entrado 667 ariad de 20k.... esto parece un chicharrillo del continuo de tres al cuarto jajajaja


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

Solo tienes que preguntarte... por qué las demás BIOTECHs no tienen como socio a MERCK "soltando" papelitos verdes a ARIAD.... ahí está.


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

Los portátiles mac son de pobres... :o


Donde se ponga un i7 overclockeado hasta el infinito que se quiten esas mariconadas...



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (17 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Solo me han entrado 667 ariad de 20k.... esto parece un chicharrillo del continuo de tres al cuarto jajajaja




Has tenido suerte... mañana toca gap a la baja... :o



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy le he regalado a mi macbook pro un APPLE CINEMA LED 24" ... me gusta que lleve el triple cable, para conectar el mbp directamente al monitor, sin la fuente de alimentación, lleva minidisplay port.





tonuel dijo:


> Los portátiles mac son de pobres... :o
> 
> 
> Donde se ponga un i7 overclockeado hasta el infinito que se quiten esas mariconadas...




Me matáis con estas conversaciones. Me siento así:


----------



## bertok (17 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Has tenido suerte... mañana toca gap a la baja... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Gracias Tonuel, mañana se dispara al alza


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Has tenido suerte... mañana toca gap a la baja... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Mañana estare de viaje al circuito de tu pueblo,espero que no llueva :


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Sep 2009)

Joder ¿7 minutos hablando de un monitor?. Es mono... seguro que el precio también lo es... jaja

Pecata: Con 600 euretes también te puedes pillar una buena Torre... jajaja .Tengo curiosidad... ¿qué pusiste en el google para encontrar esa foto?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me matáis con estas conversaciones. Me siento así:



Esta claro que en este mundo solo vivimos bien Don Pepito,Tonuel,yo y los 4 hijos de puta que tienen dinero jajajajajaja


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pecata: Con 600 euretes también te puedes pillar una buena Torre... jajaja



Ahora tengo que comprar las cápsulas para la Nespresso... me he comprado una sacaperras, je je.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad... ¿qué pusiste en el google para encontrar esa foto?



Ja ja ja. Primero puse "cateta", "paleta", pero me salían paletas de pintor y cosas así... así que puse "aldeana" y me salió esta buena mujer la primera...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ahora tengo que comprar las cápsulas para la Nespresso... me he comprado una sacaperras, je je.



Con los 600 tienes para la nespresso,capsulas para invitar a todas tus amigas,unos visillos y un marco para poner una foto del tito Botin


----------



## until (17 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ahora tengo que comprar las cápsulas para la Nespresso... me he comprado una sacaperras, je je.



como buena lonchafinista que dices ser, mirate el video

YouTube - NESPRESSO LOW COST


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

La Nespresso... es el resultado de una campaña bien organizada... borreguil.... los chinos tienen capsulas compatibles que puedes rellenar en casa. 

Eso si... el sabor de los nespresso está muy bien conseguido.


----------



## bertok (17 Sep 2009)

DP, en breve nos disparamos.

Cuidadín con la suelta tras el subidón. ARIAd se las gasta bastante mal corrigiendo gran parte de los spikes


----------



## until (17 Sep 2009)

DP, no se si esta la has comentado

DARA BioSciences, Inc, si es asi dime algo


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

Las options en USA.. son el pan de cada día... DRYSHIP es el ejemplo +evidente y ARIAd ... sospechaba... pero bueno... nos vamos a por los 5.00USD en unas semanitas.


looks like almost 8,000 contracts are going to expire out of the money tomorrow, anyone surprised?


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Sep 2009)

until dijo:


> como buena lonchafinista que dices ser, mirate el video
> 
> YouTube - NESPRESSO LOW COST



Je je, dice lonchafinista, no rata...
Ya había visto ese video. Me parece un poco cochinada... tiras todo el café por ahí... precisamente lo que me gusta de la Nespresso es que es muy limpita, no guarreteas con el café, los filtros, ni nada.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Sep 2009)

La verdad que tiene mucha variedad de cafes,yo me compre una que hace unos cappuccinos muy ricos.






Esto parece visilleras.com


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Sep 2009)

until dijo:


> DP, no se si esta la has comentado
> 
> DARA BioSciences, Inc, si es asi dime algo



Ummm? Hoy he leído sobre ella... Seguro que tiene algo que ver con LGND o... no recuerdo.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Esta claro que en este mundo solo vivimos bien Don Pepito,Tonuel,yo y los 4 hijos de puta que tienen dinero jajajajajaja





Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Con los 600 tienes para la nespresso,capsulas para invitar a todas tus amigas,unos visillos y un *marco para poner una foto del tito Botin*



Prefiero poner la foto que cuelgues en el foro... esa que has prometido cuando el SAN llegue a los 13.


----------



## until (17 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Je je, dice lonchafinista, no rata...
> Ya había visto ese video. Me parece un poco cochinada... tiras todo el café por ahí... precisamente lo que me gusta de la Nespresso es que es muy limpita, no guarreteas con el café, los filtros, ni nada.




No he probado el Nesspreso pero un relleno con un buen/potente cafe jamaicano, no tendría por que estar mal , no?


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

until dijo:


> DP, no se si esta la has comentado
> 
> DARA BioSciences, Inc, si es asi dime algo



No, gracias no la llevaba en vigilancia... hoy ha sido el típico día de anuncio de ofrecimiento de acciones. +2M a 0.55USD creo recordar... de ahí la caídita.

La voy a vigilar... quizás dentro de unos días rompa los 0.70USD


----------



## until (17 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No, gracias no la llevaba en vigilancia... hoy ha sido el típico día de anuncio de ofrecimiento de acciones. +2M a 0.55USD creo recordar... de ahí la caídita.
> 
> La voy a vigilar... quizás dentro de unos días rompa los 0.70USD



Si te fijas parece que en la conferencia cancer de la proxima semana anunciaran un medicamento que quita el dolor en los pacientes afectados


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Sep 2009)

until dijo:


> No he probado el Nesspreso pero un relleno con un buen/potente cafe jamaicano, no tendría por que estar mal , no?



Pues sí... estaría bien... lo probaré.

Perdón por el off-topic, pero ya que hablamos de cafés, ¿habéis probado alguien la cochinada esta del Kopi Luwak?

Kopi Luwak - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Mulder (17 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me matáis con estas conversaciones. Me siento así:





Pues no te creas, yo he tenido que buscar que era un i7 en Google y es que lo mio es el software, el resto si que se que es.


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2009)

Sedación paliativa... humm....


----------



## sapito (17 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues sí... estaría bien... lo probaré.
> 
> Perdón por el off-topic, pero ya que hablamos de cafés, ¿habéis probado alguien la cochinada esta del Kopi Luwak?
> 
> Kopi Luwak - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



No, y me parece que no voy a hacerlo



> El Kopi Luwak o café de civeta es el café obtenido de granos que, tras ser ingeridos por dicho animal, pasan por su tracto intestinal y son expulsados entre sus heces





> Los granos recolectados son lavados y tostados sólo ligeramente, para no estropear los *complejos sabores* que se han desarrollado durante el proceso.


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Sep 2009)

sapito dijo:


> No, y me parece que no voy a hacerlo



900 euros el kilo!!!! joder con las cagarrutas...

Yo también paso... hay cosas de esta vida que puedo pasar sin probarlas...

umm?? Y benditaliquidez?? ¿Donde andará?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Sep 2009)

sapito dijo:


> No, y me parece que no voy a hacerlo



Este cafe es para darselo a las suegras cuando vienen a casa


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> umm?? Y benditaliquidez?? ¿Donde andará?



Se habrá picado porque no pudo votar en la encuesta cuando se le pasó el plazo, y ya no nos adjunta.


----------



## aksarben (17 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy le he regalado a mi macbook pro un APPLE CINEMA LED 24" ... me gusta que lleve el triple cable, para conectar el mbp directamente al monitor, sin la fuente de alimentación, lleva minidisplay port.



Es un monitor bien majete, el acompañamiento perfecto a tu equipo. ¿Lo usas como escritorio extendido o cierras el MBP?


----------



## Mulder (17 Sep 2009)

Como ya dije esta tarde para mi donde esté una cafetera tradicional que se quite lo demás:







Y ahora volviendo al topic del hilo.

Estoy viendo gráficos diarios de Stoxx y S&P, por el momento no veo señales bajistas pero si otras muy alcistas, si puedo luego o mañana pongo gráficos.


----------



## LOLO08 (17 Sep 2009)

Tonuel.. que haces por el blog de la Carmen Ramos?

he leido " queremos guano del bueno ya...." y me he dicho pa mis adentros.. " coñe esto me suena..."


----------



## fibito (18 Sep 2009)

*hola*

alguien que esta aqui domina los fibos?es que me gustaria hablar con alguien que los dominase...no me refiero a que me marquen los retrocesos,sino a operaciones intradia mediante ellos con un nivel bastante fiable...saber los posibles minimos y maximos de sesion...bueno eso es algo dificil pero se pueden hacer estimaciones...bueno simplemente era eso,a ver si alguien se digna a contestar...


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Sep 2009)

¿Se acabo el trading a centesimas de segundo?
SEC Proposes Ban on Allowing Exchanges to Flash Stock Orders - Bloomberg.com

Vaya y yo que ya habia pedido un leasing para un super-ordenador+programs a ultracorto+conexión a 1Gb al NYSE, aparte del alquiler de una oficinilla en la gran manzana.


----------



## donpepito (18 Sep 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> Es un monitor bien majete, el acompañamiento perfecto a tu equipo. ¿Lo usas como escritorio extendido o cierras el MBP?



Cierro el mbp, lo tengo con el wireless kb y mm wireless.


----------



## donpepito (18 Sep 2009)

Otra de la nuestras ( ver AH )

Arena Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## chameleon (18 Sep 2009)

empieza el día divertido: A las 12 el eurostock, a las 13 el dax y a las 16,45 el Ibex


----------



## pyn (18 Sep 2009)

Buenos días,
como estoy fuera y no tengo intención de meterme hasta el cambio de tendencia puedo hacer una previsión para hoy. Yo creo que ya hemos mareado la perdiz bastante, los 118000 son demasiado serios, todo el mundo está diciendo que se avecina una buena, así que...seguiremos subiendo. Aunque al tratarse de día de vencimiento de futuros igual nos pegamos una leche.


----------



## Burney (18 Sep 2009)

Buenos dias, he bajado la entrada en las NHH hasta el 4,30. No me fio del 4,80 porque anoche vi que el MACD hacia una divergencia bajista muy importante.


PD: Impresionante, mientras escribia le han dado una barrida hasta el 4,71 y ahora vuelve a estar en 4,95. Volatilidad en estado puro.


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos días,
> como estoy fuera y no tengo intención de meterme hasta el cambio de tendencia puedo hacer una previsión para hoy. Yo creo que ya hemos mareado la perdiz bastante, los 118000 son demasiado serios, todo el mundo está diciendo que se avecina una buena, así que...seguiremos subiendo. Aunque al tratarse de día de vencimiento de futuros igual nos pegamos una leche.




jejjje-- 50% que subimos.....50% que bajamos.

Burney , felicidades con las nhh, estas teniendo buen ojo. Yo me salí con un 12% plusv y no he vuelto entrar


----------



## Mulder (18 Sep 2009)

A los buenos días!



fibito dijo:


> alguien que esta aqui domina los fibos?es que me gustaria hablar con alguien que los dominase...no me refiero a que me marquen los retrocesos,sino a operaciones intradia mediante ellos con un nivel bastante fiable...saber los posibles minimos y maximos de sesion...bueno eso es algo dificil pero se pueden hacer estimaciones...bueno simplemente era eso,a ver si alguien se digna a contestar...



Yo los uso para largo plazo y para corto plazo, pero mi experiencia dice que con los fibos raramente vas a conocer de antemano los máximos y mínimos de la sesión.

Los fibos sirven para establecer objetivos de precio y tener dibujados de antemano soportes y resistencias, pero eso no quiere decir máximos o mínimos diarios, para eso hacen falta muchas más cosas y aun así es dificil saberlo de antemano.

También he de decir que he operado muchísimas veces usando solo fibos y no son la panacea, necesitas algo más que te oriente, por ejemplo algún indicador de tendencia.


----------



## Burney (18 Sep 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> jejjje-- 50% que subimos.....50% que bajamos.
> 
> Burney , felicidades con las nhh, estas teniendo buen ojo. Yo me salí con un 12% plusv y no he vuelto entrar



la verdad es que me ido pillando gran parte del tiron alcista que han dado

ahora a esperar a ver si llega al 4,30 o si supera el 5,05 donde la están frenando una u otra vez, en cuyo caso no sé si probar a entrar con algo para arañar unos 20 centimos mas o dejarlas estar ya, pero donde no tengo dudas es si llegara al 4,30, ahi entro fijo

desde DBS no hacen más que comprar y comprar... ayer se embucharon más de 2000000 de NHH, alguien está entrando en el capital de forma bestial...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Sep 2009)

Si hoy es día de liquidación de cortos, ABG ITX POP SAN BBVA van a pegar un subidón de aúpa...

Estoy por ponerme largo en SAn.. están a punto de saltarme la orden de venta en vertice...


----------



## Mulder (18 Sep 2009)

Cuidado con el vencimiento porque la diferencia entre un contrato de Septiembre y uno de Diciembre en el Stoxx puede provocar que algunas correcciones se den ya por hechas y ciertos niveles por abajo alcanzados. En el Ibex puede pasar lo mismo aunque el vencimiento es mensual.

Ahora mismo hay una diferencia de 16 puntos entre ambos contratos del Stoxx y se mantiene durante toda la mañana, no hay que hacer mucho caso pero hay que tener en cuenta las implicaciones técnicas, los soportes y resistencias se quedan en el mismo sitio que antes.


----------



## Deudor (18 Sep 2009)

Tenía previsto meterme con todo hoy a las 12:00, pero es tan obvio....
tan en boca de todos....
que me da miedo....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Sep 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Tenía previsto meterme con todo hoy a las 12:00, pero es tan obvio....
> tan en boca de todos....
> que me da miedo....



Pues yo quiero hacer lo mismo, pillar un mini ibex a las 12:00 PARA VENDER AL CIERRE...

No creo que sea mal plan.


----------



## Mulder (18 Sep 2009)

Howard dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Tras estar fuera de mercado más de un mes (por haber coleccionado unas cuantas imperiales), me he dedicado a recopilar toda la información disponible sobre pautas estacionales de corto y largo plazo, así como el establecimiento de un sistema automático de stops en base a fibos y una regla básica de money management.
> Más o menos lo tengo todo preparado para cuando vuelva a mercado, para intentar ser algo más consistente en mis entradas y aumentar mi % de aciertos.
> ...



Alrededor de un 70% de las veces el gap se cierra antes de las 10 de la mañana, un 98% de las veces antes del cierre de la sesión, el resto de días puede variar entre el dia siguiente o 2 meses y, aunque parezca poco, un 2% son muchos días. Esto es una estadística del Stoxx de 2007 y 2008, en otros años la cosa puede variar mucho.

No uso el gap como un sistema de trading, solo lo uso como un soporte/resistencia más con mucho 'magnetismo', un nivel de referencia, según donde esté gap con respecto a la apertura (lejos, cerca, arriba, abajo) se pueden sacar varias conclusiones y hacer muchas especulaciones de como será el día, aunque no tengo ningún estudio científico al respecto, es interesante fijarse en los días que el gap no se cierra porque indica tendencia fuerte, pero es solo un indicio, podría cerrarse el gap y la tendencia ser muy fuerte también, todo depende del entorno.

Por ejemplo, este lunes pasado se bajó mucho en la apertura, el gap estaba arriba y lejos, sin embargo, el gap hizo su papel de 'iman' del precio y al final se acabó subiendo mucho, hay que verlo en conjunción con todo el entorno técnico como un dato más, a pesar del gap yo ya sabía que iba a subir mucho por otros análisis, en ese momento ver que el cierre de gap es una 'asignatura pendiente' me reforzó en ese análisis..

Es interesante también fijarse en los días donde se empieza yendo a la contra del gap porque es posible que por la tarde se vuelva hacia el, o no, pero hay que tener en cuenta un posible giro en dirección contraria nos beneficie o nos perjudique y tomar las medidas adecuadas.


----------



## fmc (18 Sep 2009)

Una preguntilla, a ver si alguien es tan amable de aclarármela. En los últimos cuatro días ha habido en Grifols unos picos de volumen en apertura de aproximadamente la misma altura, coincidiendo con la racha de recuperación que ha tenido.... ¿puede ser la misma persona posicionándose con bastante pasta? : ¿Creéis que se pueda ir a 14 o así a corto plazo o mejor me las quito de enmedio en algún rebote?


----------



## Burney (18 Sep 2009)

Atención a la tropa:

Echad un ojo a las BIO. Han superado un maximo anterior importante en 1,50.

Desde los 1,68 están recortando algo, en principio debería hacer un pullback hasta el 1,50 y luego irse a los 2 euros en un movimiento muy parecido a cuando las NHH superaron los 4,30, se fueron al 4,7x, la llevaron a pullbackear el 4,30 y luego viaje hasta los 5 euros.

Mi estrategia es entrar en la zona del 1,5x y luego doblar posicion en caso de superarse el 1,68-1,70 para venderlos en los 1,95-2 €.


----------



## donpepito (18 Sep 2009)

Hablas de Puleva Biotech,?

Si repasas los hilos... aquí la llevamos en su momento (finales abril) alrededor de 0.6€ ... esa empresa no vale casí nada a nivel contable vs acción.... pocos beneficios, ha estado en los niveles de 1,1x€ muchas semanas.


----------



## donpepito (18 Sep 2009)

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/16/health/policy/16cancer.html?_r=1&scp=1&sq=richard%20pazdur&st=cse

Interesante artículo, me quedo con esto:

So the drug administration under Dr. Pazdur’s leadership increasingly allowed some studies to track a drug’s effect with X-rays. If scans showed that tumors grew less rapidly, the drug could be approved. 



Dr. Pazdur pressed for the changes because, he said, the growing number of approved cancer medicines made determining whether any one delayed death increasingly difficult. Many patients now cycle through several medicines before dying. And some drugs that have not been proven to extend life may delay more serious symptoms and medical interventions, he said.

“I’m worried there’s been a change in his thinking that could be adverse for the field,” said Dr. Bruce A. Chabner, clinical director of the Massachusetts General Hospital Cancer Center and *a member of the board of directors of PharmaMar, a Spanish biotech company whose drug Yondelis is approved in Europe but was rejected in July by the F.D.A.’s cancer advisory board after a critical introduction by Dr. Pazdur.*


----------



## Burney (18 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hablas de Puleva Biotech,?
> 
> Si repasas los hilos... aquí la llevamos en su momento (finales abril) alrededor de 0.6€ ... esa empresa no vale casí nada a nivel contable vs acción.... pocos beneficios, ha estado en los niveles de 1,1x€ muchas semanas.



si, son las puleva biotech, gracias por la info, vaya cracks las cogisteis en minimos...

es una operación absolutamente especulativa, no son para largo plazo

ya las miré el fin de semana pasado y ya entonces me parecia que tenian que saltar... pero claro, eso de entrar y esperar a ver si salta no va mucho conmigo

mientras no pierda el 1,50 es un valor que ha pasado a ser alcista a corto plazo y por tanto es preferible tenerlas en cartera hasta que deje de serlo, con un stop si pierde el 1,45-1,50.

Gracias


----------



## donpepito (18 Sep 2009)

Cuando salto de los 0,6x a los 1,2x creo que fue en un par de días... compraron 1 millon de acciones, un consejero sevillano... luego ha estado en esa horq. de 1.1x ... la dejé de mirar... el vol bajó considerablemente.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Sep 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Una preguntilla, a ver si alguien es tan amable de aclarármela. En los últimos cuatro días ha habido en Grifols unos picos de volumen en apertura de aproximadamente la misma altura, coincidiendo con la racha de recuperación que ha tenido.... ¿puede ser la misma persona posicionándose con bastante pasta? : ¿Creéis que se pueda ir a 14 o así a corto plazo o mejor me las quito de enmedio en algún rebote?



Yo las llevo,este valor es para aguantarlo.


----------



## tonuel (18 Sep 2009)

Pasaba por aquí y tal... y me encuentro que mis papeles rojos valen más de 11€... pues ya ves... 



Saludos


----------



## fmc (18 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo las llevo,este valor es para aguantarlo.



Ok, ¿y qué me cuentas de esos picos en apertura? ¿Crees que son buena señal? ¿O son paranoias mías? :


----------



## Bambi (18 Sep 2009)

buenas, 
Burney échale un ojo a Ercros, ayer cerraron por encima de su resistencia en 0,18 y hoy parece que se anima en teoría podría volver a níveles 0,45 ¿como lo ves?


----------



## Bambi (18 Sep 2009)

grifols si tienes plusvalías yo las vendería y recompraría en caso de que superase los 13,2 , por dar otra opinión


----------



## tonuel (18 Sep 2009)

Estoy fuera... gracias botas... 


Saludos


----------



## Deudor (18 Sep 2009)

El pico de las 12:00 para cerrar por encima de 2.900.
Cárpatos un genio.


----------



## tonuel (18 Sep 2009)

Estoy viendo cortos del POP en R4... éso sólo puede indicar una cosa... 


que va a despegar en breve... 



Saludos


----------



## fmc (18 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> grifols si tienes plusvalías yo las vendería y recompraría en caso de que superase los 13,2 , por dar otra opinión



Gracias. Plusvalía poca, la verdad... y para la jugada que me comentas creo que mejor me quedo como estoy, por el tema de las comisiones más que nada... a ver si pongo en marcha la cuenta de renta 4


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Estoy viendo cortos del POP en R4... éso sólo puede indicar una cosa...
> 
> 
> que va a despegar en breve...
> ...



Jaja cómo ha cambiado la película desde que te has aplicado el trend is your friend...

Porqué no le metes CFD a largo? (aunque creo que es lo que estás haciendo)

Yo tmb los estoy mirando hamijo...


----------



## Burney (18 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> buenas,
> Burney échale un ojo a Ercros, ayer cerraron por encima de su resistencia en 0,18 y hoy parece que se anima en teoría podría volver a níveles 0,45 ¿como lo ves?



las ecr hace mucho que no las miro, al mediodia miraré de echarles un ojo con más tiempo y calma

de todas formas al 0,45 lo dudo muchisimo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Sep 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Gracias. Plusvalía poca, la verdad... y para la jugada que me comentas creo que mejor me quedo como estoy, por el tema de las comisiones más que nada... a ver si pongo en marcha la cuenta de renta 4



Hasta que no tengas un broker en condiciones mejor estate quieto con palomitas...

Ve a la oficina y fimra el contrato así lo tienes activado antes, haz la aportación inicial con la pasta que ya quieras invertir no vaya a ser que se te escape el momento de los cortos.
Saludos.


----------



## chameleon (18 Sep 2009)

comparando con el stoxx, el ibex debería hoy llegar a los 11880 como máximo.
a ver si le queda fuerza después del vencimiento del dax.


----------



## Mulder (18 Sep 2009)

Howard dijo:


> Mil gracias Mulder,
> 
> Sigo sin entender una cosa: ¿porque no tradear con el gap?
> Un ejemplo: si una acción que ayer cerró a 10 €, hoy abre (9:30 horas) a 10,10 € (gap de apertura de 1% al alza) y existe un 98% de posibilidad de que hoy se cierre el gap (es decir, de que en algún momento de la sesión el precio de la acción vuelva a 10€); ¿porque no abrir un corto a 10,10 € a las 9:30:01 independientemente de más análisis? ¿no existe un 98% de posibilidades de que durante el día de hoy en algún momento cotice a 10€, y por tanto la posibilidad de ganarle un 1%?
> ...



No te diré que es mal sistema, pero te recomendaría que sacaras tus propias estadísticas. A mi personalmente no me gusta usar sistemas 'ciegos', ayer por ejemplo me comentaron un sistema en escala de 5 minutos basado en un simple estocástico y en la entrada en el máximo o mínimo tras la primera vela del día siguiendo al estocástico, tal vez eso podría complementar tu sistema.

A lo mejor la combinación de esos dos sistemas sería mucho más efectiva.

Lo mio es ver hacia donde vamos en el largo plazo y posicionarme siempre en esa dirección intentando entrar en mínimos del día si la tendencia es alcista o máximos si la tendencia es bajista, para ello uso un montón de sistemas diferentes que me dan niveles a largo plazo y niveles intradía donde el precio puede rebotar, uso un montón de sistemas y escalas temporales diferentes para que se confirmen entre ellos, el que manda siempre es el largo plazo el corto solo lo uso para ver por donde van las cosas durante el día y para posicionarme o salirme en el mejor lugar posible.

También uso ciclos y otras historias raras para establecer los timings, cosa que para mi es importante, es mejor saber cuando que saber a cuanto 

Hasta tengo una lista de todos los soportes/resistencias de todos los sistemas de largo plazo agrupados para no perderme con tanta historia y un calendario para saber que días acaba un ciclo y empieza otro, tengo varios ciclos de largo plazo que empiezan finalizan en días distintos, cada uno de ellos con sus objetivos de precio.

Al final el que decide no es un sistema sino mi inteligencia, aunque todo se base en parámetros que podrían automatizarse, pero sería una automatización costosa.


----------



## tonuel (18 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> ¿Porqué no le metes CFD a largo?




¿Me ves cara de pardillo? :


Estamos finalizando la onda 3 en los 11800 hamijo... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (18 Sep 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> El pico de las 12:00 para cerrar por encima de 2.900.
> Cárpatos un genio.



Si yo te contara quien se ha llevado unas buenas plusvalías por ello....


----------



## Mulder (18 Sep 2009)

Howard dijo:


> Gracias de nuevo por la respuesta tan completa.
> Iré haciendo públicas mis estadísticas conforme vaya operando en real.
> La pregunta la he hecho porque me ha parecido muy raro un porcentaje tan alto de probabilidades de ganar con un sistema tan simple, evidentemente siempre recelo cuando parece que se haya inventado la rueda.
> 
> Saludos a todos y suerte.



Siempre puedes probar desde el papel a ver si es cierto o hacer un backtesting, cada debe probar las cosas por su cuenta antes de usarlas, aunque yo he de decir que no soy exactamente de esos, me puede la impaciencia.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Me ves cara de pardillo? :
> 
> 
> Estamos finalizando la onda 3 en los 11800 hamijo... :
> ...



Te recuerdo que las san las pillaste ayer...

Bacilón


----------



## tonuel (18 Sep 2009)

El amigo Cárpatos leyéndome el pensamiento... 



Cárpatos dijo:


> El vencimiento del dax viene sorprendentemente flojo y gris. Pensaba que iba a ir más fuerte. Pero es lo que hay. De todas formas ya casi ha pasado, y ahora viene algo muy muy importante. Las manos fuertes quedan desinhibidas y el rumbo que tomemos a partir de las 13h es muy muy muy importante, al igual que lo que hagamos el lunes. Pero de momento vamos a tener una buena pista. Normalmente los vencimientos que pasan y a los pocos minutos se inicia una tendencia al alza clara y fuerte, indican que hay posibilidades de subidas mucho mayores en días sucesivos. En cambio vencimientos que pasan y dejan máximos del día en el entorno de las 12h (vencimiento del eurostoxx) y se empieza a bajar con cierta fuerza suelen indicar problemas en el futuro. Estamos muy atentos. Servidor ha estado largo desde mediados de la semana pasada, y estoy cerrando conforme están llegando los vencimientos de cada uno y me quedo a verlas venir. Si veo fuerza tras los vencimientos me meto otra vez, si veo debilidad lo dejo correr para el lunes a ver que pasa. Corto no voy a ponerme por mucha debilidad que vea a corto, porque las manos fuertes no están cortas y la tendencia sigue siendo alcista.




Saludos


----------



## chameleon (18 Sep 2009)

a alguno le funcionan los small caps en interdin?

lleva desde las 12:20 atascado...


----------



## fmc (18 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hasta que no tengas un broker en condiciones mejor estate quieto con palomitas...
> 
> Ve a la oficina y fimra el contrato así lo tienes activado antes, haz la aportación inicial con la pasta que ya quieras invertir* no vaya a ser que se te escape el momento de los cortos*.
> Saludos.



jejeje, me has pillado  La documentación la mandé por correo hace tiempo.... lo que pasa es que he estado fuera unas semanas y voy a ver si pongo estas cosas al día y transfiero el dinero


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Sep 2009)

Me estoy planteando meter €2k en HYMT con orden compra a 0,67 - 0,69 cuando cierre el gap entre hoy y mañana.

Wataru, Rex: llevais algo?


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me estoy planteando meter €2k en HYMT con orden compra a 0,67 - 0,69 cuando cierre el gap entre hoy y mañana.
> 
> Wataru, Rex: llevais algo?



Acabo de llegar... ¿me vigilas ?
Luca "HYMT" no me aparece... ¿A cuál te refieres?

Ayer vendí las LGND, saqué un dinerillo, porqué amplié posis en 2.37 y no sabía si hpy podía estar delante del pc y con el vencimiento... no me fiaba.

Si baja de nuevo a esos niveles me meto con 5 mil acciones, me está gustando a estos precios... otra que le voy a meter es ANPI (DP!, te sigo...), lleva mucho tiempo en el rango de precios actual y el posible que meta un salto en breve.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (18 Sep 2009)

Cagüenlaputa... el botoncito rojo del POP me está tentando... :



Saludos :o


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Acabo de llegar... ¿me vigilas ?
> Luca "HYMT" no me aparece... ¿A cuál te refieres?
> 
> Ayer vendí las LGND, saqué un dinerillo, porqué amplié posis en 2.37 y no sabía si hpy podía estar delante del pc y con el vencimiento... no me fiaba.
> ...



Hythiam Inc. - Google Finance

Por cierto, las anpy tiene una beta de 3,37, casi ná... y mínimos en 0,10... mucho riesgo no? tiene unos gaps y unos spikes alucinantes...

Las que te pongo yo de 2,25 creo, un pasote también...


----------



## Deudor (18 Sep 2009)




----------



## Mulder (18 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> a alguno le funcionan los small caps en interdin?
> 
> lleva desde las 12:20 atascado...



Me ha pasado igual, estaban todas las cotizaciones de Interdin paradas, pero Eurex seguía funcionando y los demás mercados también.

Parece que ya lo han arreglado.


----------



## donpepito (18 Sep 2009)

ANPI... te puede dar jugosas plusv... pero eso si... tienes que tener la orden de venta -siempre puesta--- suelen jugar con ella unas 3 veces al mes.

PPHM / KOOL se parecen mucho... recuerdo que ANPI la bajaron a 1.20€ y luego soltarón el ancla hasta los 2.12USD para hacer su clas. pull-back a la zona de 1.6xUSD.

Yo paso... de meterme de nuevo allí... antes en alguna de las últimas farmas que he puesto estos días. XD


----------



## donpepito (18 Sep 2009)

Arena Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance

Como se pasan estos MMs... esta noche en el AH +34% y ahora en PM -17% tienen ganas de comprar barato!


----------



## donpepito (18 Sep 2009)

ARNA me sigue gustando para tradear... lo mismo compro algunas, hoy.


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hythiam Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Por cierto, las anpy tiene una beta de 3,37, casi ná... y mínimos en 0,10... mucho riesgo no? tiene unos gaps y unos spikes alucinantes...
> 
> Las que te pongo yo de 2,25 creo, un pasote también...



Si.. que tiene riesgo, pero creo que están al sacar nuevas noticias... aún de estudiarlas más...

Las Hythiam, tienen un 30% de institucionales de ahí lo rápido que ha bajado después de la noticia, es posible que cierre el Gap que comentas... unos 4 mil dolares a esos precios no lo veo mal.

De todas yo voy buscando esos Spikes... o al menos buenas compañías con posibilidades de darlos, por si le da por bajar a lo bestia.

Ahora le echaré un vistazo en los foros a ver que cuentan...

Un saludo

DP!, también me gustan a mi las ARNA, buenas noticias y la bajan... es lo que tu dices, quieren comprar barato. Voy a leer sobre ella


----------



## pyn (18 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GNTA - Genta Incorporated - Google Finance
> 
> No me gustan las OTC, pero puedes comprar 1000,00€ para probar



Por aquel entonces estaban a GNTA  0.0102 -0.0012 (-10.53%), ayer estaban casi a 1€, haced los cálculos que a mi me da la risa.


----------



## donpepito (18 Sep 2009)

Si, pero GETA es muy conocida por los PUMP AND DUMP... de todos modos, me alegro si alguien compró en su momento.

Las OTC, las tengo restringidas y nunca compraría +30.000,00€ ... algo parecido a SPNG ... las esponjitas....jejejeje


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, pero GETA es muy conocida por los PUMP AND DUMP... de todos modos, me alegro si alguien compró en su momento.
> 
> Las OTC, las tengo restringidas y nunca compraría +30.000,00€ ... algo parecido a SPNG ... las esponjitas....jejejeje



Dp!, la bajada de las ARNA puede estar justificada, el fármaco es seguro lo que pasa es que los efectos no son muy buenos en comparación del placebo. Si lo aprueban... no se yo si va a tener demanda.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (18 Sep 2009)

Me voy a comer fuera, con unos clientes... hasta la tarde no vuelvo... cuídame a las ARIAd... que lo hagan mucha pupita.


----------



## pyn (18 Sep 2009)

¿Pero para qué quieres más de 3.000€? se hubiesen convertido en 300.000 jejeje.


----------



## donpepito (18 Sep 2009)

Si, ya he visto el porcentaje... pero ... apuesto a que recupera de nuevo los 6.00USD en unos días.. ellos pretendían una APROBACION POR LA VÍA RÁPIDA para finales de año.... solo me gusta para tradear... unos días.


----------



## tonuel (18 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me voy a comer fuera, con unos clientes... hasta la tarde no vuelvo... cuídame a las ARIAd... que lo hagan mucha pupita.




No se preocupe... y coma tranquilo... yo me encargo... :


cuando vuelva intentaré que hayan superado los 3€... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Sep 2009)

Si, pero tambien estaba OSCI... que por cierto hace tiempo que no la miro.... las MESA han sido las accs que +tiempo he mantendido y cuando las vendí ... han empezado a subir..... jojojojojojo!!! despues de 4 meses en cartera... les saqué algunas plusv....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Sep 2009)

Buenas gente! 

Veo que por ahora todo sigue su curso (ya queda menos para los 12500...), lo único que me hace pensar que vendrá el guano antes de tiempo, es que Tonuel se ha puesto largo, pero luego he leido que ya salido (y con plusvalías! , así, que sí, todo sigue su curso...

Hoy intentaré comprar unas Ariads, antes del congreso, la semana que viene toca subida fuerte! Los volúmenes de estos días que ha bajado han sido irrisorios, la acción es fácil: días de volumen sube mucho, días de poco volumen guarrea bastante y se queda en el mismo sitio o baja algo...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (18 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas gente!
> 
> Veo que por ahora todo sigue su curso (ya queda menos para los 12500...), lo único que me hace pensar que vendrá el guano antes de tiempo, es que Tonuel se ha puesto largo, pero luego he leido que ya salido (y con plusvalías! , así, que sí, todo sigue su curso...



Hace un momento ha tenido que reprimir sus ganas de entrar corto en POP ¡aun queda un rayo de esperanza!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hace un momento ha tenido que reprimir sus ganas de entrar corto en POP ¡aun queda un rayo de esperanza!



 No te creas, que no es el único que se reprime! 

Por cierto Howard, para que te hagas una idea, Cintra tiene un gap de 5 a 6€ en un día, doy fe!: y el Ibex solo en estos últimos días tiene abiertos gaps en 11222 y 11593 sin cerrar...

Saludos...







PD: Buenísimo Deudor! Veo que la conversación es entre Tonuel y Mulder!


----------



## Mulder (18 Sep 2009)

Paso a poner los gráficos que prometí ayer noche del Stoxx y el S&P analizados desde mi punto de vista, de ellos se deduce que aun queda un tramo al alza, la línea verde del Stoxx es el posible objetivo si el S&P llega a 1138, la roja es el 50% de toda la caida entre los máximos de 2007 y marzo de 2009.


----------



## Mulder (18 Sep 2009)

Aquí el S&P:


----------



## Bambi (18 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Buenísimo Deudor! Veo que la conversación es entre Tonuel y Mulder!



y nótese a donpepito en el escenario siendo ovacionado por los accionistas de Aria 

en las gráficas de Mulder se observa como no ha habido piedad con los retrasados (temporalmente) que esperaban corrección para entrar, algo en Junio pero vamos...

offtopic: que peli tan bizarra la del pato Howard, ese pato horroroso, esa tensión sexual zoofilica con la prota... what the fuck


----------



## tonuel (18 Sep 2009)

Bueno chavales... me tengo que ir... esperemos que el lunes sea propicio... 



Porque "sin quererlo" me ha entrado una orden a última hora... :o


*Corto* en *criteria* a *3,50*€... Japón yo te invoco... 



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Bueno chavales... me tengo que ir... esperemos que el lunes sea propicio...
> 
> Porque "sin quererlo" me ha entrado una orden a última hora... :o
> 
> B]Corto[/B] en *criteria* a *3,50*€... Japón yo te invoco...



Ya claro... no eras tu... ha sido una voz...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Sep 2009)

Puff vaya hostia en las arna, menos mal que no he entrado...

Me da miedo Gtxi porqeu debería de cerrar el minigap, no sé si vender y poner una orden de compra...

Las HYTM casi hacen lo que yo he comentado...


Creo que le voy pillando el tranquilo al Nasdaq...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Sep 2009)

Dentro de HYTM a ver que pasa...

Las Arias regular la verdad... nos vamos a jugar los cuertos la semana que viene, seguro que hacen un barrido de stops de los que hacen época, la veo a 1,80 hoy o el lunes..


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Dentro de HYTM a ver que pasa...
> 
> Las Arias regular la verdad... nos vamos a jugar los cuertos la semana que viene, seguro que hacen un barrido de stops de los que hacen época, la veo a 1,80 hoy o el lunes..



Luca, si tan intranquilo estás ¿Porqué no te sales? No pasa nada...

Las ARNA llegaron a tocar los 4$ en el PRE, casi un -20%, ese era el buen precio para entrar...

Yo ahora mismo estoy al 100% fuera... buscando buenas entradas y si, acojonado por Kujire jajaja

Un saludo

Uff, si que era rara la peli del Pato ese... daba cosa sip


----------



## tarrito (18 Sep 2009)

Muy Buenas,
Mulder, ¿Podrías desarrollar un poco lo que hace unas horas le comentabas a Howard para complementar la estrategia de tradear con los gaps?
Comentabas esto:
"un sistema en escala de 5 minutos basado en un simple estocástico y en la entrada en el máximo o mínimo tras la primera vela del día siguiendo al estocástico"
¿Con qué valores de estocástico sería?
Gracias


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca, si tan intranquilo estás ¿Porqué no te sales? No pasa nada...
> 
> Las ARNA llegaron a tocar los 4$ en el PRE, casi un -20%, ese era el buen precio para entrar...
> 
> ...



Entonces su`pongo que habrás pillado en el PM arnas, los que somos pobres, no podemos...

Para salir de pobre tengo que arriesgar, y si vendo las arias ahora, no lo voy a conseguir.

Saludos.


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Entonces su`pongo que habrás pillado en el PM arnas, los que somos pobres, no podemos...
> 
> Para salir de pobre tengo que arriesgar, y si vendo las arias ahora, no lo voy a conseguir.
> 
> Saludos.



Para comprar en el PRE has de tener una cuenta en USA... y como que no... jaja

Además como ya te he comentado estoy al 100% fuera y viendo como va bajando el indice... creo que voy a seguir así ^___^!

un saludo


----------



## tarrito (18 Sep 2009)

Intersante lo que planteas Howard!

Yo estoy mirando algo similar en el Ibex. También me planteo los escenarios en que tan solo se llegue a cerrar el 50 % de ese gap, también para el 75 %. Que ya me valdrían esas plusvalías. Pobre que es uno y se conforma con poco1 jejeje.

Un Saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Sep 2009)

Ariad ha roto el soporte del 2,46, nos podemos ir al 2,36 tranquilamente.

Burney, ya puedes ir poniendo la orden de compra....


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Sep 2009)

Howard dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Estoy recopilando información de las casi 180 sesiones que llevamos en el año 2009, sobre el SAN (por ser la acción con mayor volumen).
> Estoy poniendo en una tabla el cierre del día anterior, la apertura, el gap generado, el máximo del día y el mínimo del día, para ver el % de ocasiones en que se cierra el gap en el mismo día.
> ...



Hola ^^

Howard, por supuesto que eres muy libre de buscar métodos y tal... pero te digo desde ya que ninguno funciona. Así de radical te lo pongo.

Solo funciona a mi humilde parecer el universal método de comprar, si va bien dejarlo correr y ponerle un stop profit. Si vas perdiendo ese mismo día que compres te aconsejo cortar la perdida y al día siguiente intentarlo otra vez.

Te vas a pegar una "pechá" de currar analizando 6 meses únicos en la bolsa, en un periodo que todo ha fallado, me refiero a los análisis técnicos y demás...

De todas formas, que tengas suerte.

Y hoy ANPI subiendo como la espuma ... Ains, esto de la bolsa me va a matar a disgustos... jaja


----------



## Mulder (18 Sep 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Muy Buenas,
> Mulder, ¿Podrías desarrollar un poco lo que hace unas horas le comentabas a Howard para complementar la estrategia de tradear con los gaps?
> Comentabas esto:
> "un sistema en escala de 5 minutos basado en un simple estocástico y en la entrada en el máximo o mínimo tras la primera vela del día siguiendo al estocástico"
> ...



Pues es un sistema que me comentaron ayer, no me dijeron que valores de estocástico se usaban, ni siquiera me dio por mirar si era cierto o no, solo lo puse de ejemplo de sistema 'ciego'. 

Yo en el estocástico uso 14-3-3 por si te sirve de algo.

edito: todo el mundo está empeñado en buscar sistemas basados en el precio cuando este es muy manipulable, yo recomiendo estudiar ciclos y volumen. Incluso también en rangos diarios.


----------



## Kujire (18 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo estoy al 100% fuera... buscando buenas entradas y si, acojonado por Kujire jajaja



Haces bien, lo tenemos a punto de caramelo. Hasta los que estaban "muy alcistas" se han bajado del wishful thinking, confirmando que "se les pasó el arroz y el rally".---> se les ha visto bien el plumero de lejos.

Esto no significa que las bios no vayan bien al contrario, podrían ser los mejores caballos, ....peero hay que confirmar.

Por cierto espero que Howard no haya estudiado economía en España, porque la economía en España ya sabemos a lo que se reduce


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Sep 2009)

Para ver antes los movimientos, yo utilizo 8,3,3...

He comprado más arias... 

Saludos...


----------



## tarrito (18 Sep 2009)

Gracias por el tiempo que dedicáis a resolver nuestras dudas y por los consejos desinteresados que dáis!
Estoy en fase de aprendizaje y de poner a prueba métodos/ideas.
Después ya sé que la última decisión de lo que hago con mi dinero es solo mía pero me gustaría salir al ruedo, lo mejor preparado posible.


----------



## Carolus Rex (18 Sep 2009)

Mucho ojo al volumen de ARNA....


----------



## Mulder (18 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Para ver antes los movimientos, yo utilizo 8,3,3...
> 
> He comprado más arias...
> 
> Saludos...



En mi modesta opinión el estocástico es un indicador sumamente manipulable y que muchas veces actua como a los leoncios les pasa por el arco del triunfo, de todas formas solo lo utilizo en últimísimo término para entrar al mercado (no siempre) y normalmente para ver como va la cosa a diferentes escalas temporales.

Por eso uso parámetros conservadores, aunque hace relativamente poco tiempo usaba 14-6-3, pero ahora ya no voy a tocarlo porque veo que me marca bien las entradas.


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Sep 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Gracias por el tiempo que dedicáis a resolver nuestras dudas y por los consejos desinteresados que dáis!
> Estoy en fase de aprendizaje y de poner a prueba métodos/ideas.
> Después ya sé que la última decisión de lo que hago con mi dinero es solo mía pero me gustaría salir al ruedo, lo mejor preparado posible.



Yo no es que sea un gran estudioso de la bolsa... pero si soy un gran lector, o lo intento al menos. Y estoy harto, de ver como todos los novatos (me incluyo) buscan métodos o deficiencias en el mercado y os vais a estrellar.

He leído de grandes traders que tienen carísimos programas informáticos para testear todas las teorías que van saliendo y todos dicen lo mismo "Basura".

Que tengáis buena tarde...

Kuji, ya estoy viendo como la semana que viene la FED dirá que la economía está mejorando y que "aún" no hace falta subir las tasas, ese "aún" puede ser el detonante de una buena corrección.


----------



## Kujire (18 Sep 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Gracias por el tiempo que dedicáis a resolver nuestras dudas y por los consejos desinteresados que dáis!
> Estoy en fase de aprendizaje y de poner a prueba métodos/ideas.
> Después ya sé que la última decisión de lo que hago con mi dinero es solo mía pero me gustaría salir al ruedo, lo mejor preparado posible.



Si me permites, es muy interesante lo que comentas y te animo a que completes tus hipótesis. Debes saber que:

-no hay dos días iguales

-nadie sabe el futuro

-el dinero no es NADA

me levanto por las mañanas y me aplico estos tres axiomas, una vez que los asumo, empiezo a pensar cómo ganarme el día.

salu2


----------



## carvil (18 Sep 2009)

Buenas tardes 


Soporte en el E-mini 1056


La bajada parece falsilla aunque es dificil precisar (vencimientos )



Salu2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Por cierto espero que Howard no haya estudiado economía en España, porque la economía en España ya sabemos a lo que se reduce




Ejem, aquí uno que lo ha hecho, pero sus libros de texto eran americanos, del amigo Mankiew, del amigo Blanchard (bueno, este es francés pero curra en el MIT) del amigo Robert Grant, del amigo Mintzberg... así que no generalicemos


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Sep 2009)

Carpatos Alentando a los Bears:

Se están publicando estudios que muestran que nunca antes el S&P 500 había subido un 60% como ahora desde mínimos, en un período en el que el paro se ha incrementado en 2,5 millones de personas. Los estudios muestran que es normal subidones tras las tendencias bajistas, pero claro...todo tiene un límite...

Ahora... conmigo que no cuenten!! jaja


----------



## Kujire (18 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Kuji, ya estoy viendo como la semana que viene la FED dirá que la economía está mejorando y que "aún" no hace falta subir las tasas, ese "aún" puede ser el detonante de una buena corrección.



podría ser ...umm sin embargo ésto creo que son las conclusiones de la reunión que tuvieron días atrás, ...cosa que ya sabemos en términos generales, por lo que no creo que sea fundamental, ...salvo que se haga algo diferente. Bernanke no habla ojo:

Además ésto es el Miércoles, ... no me cuadra demasiado, deberíamos habernos decidido el lunes... ten encuenta que la reunión del G20+1 y tal es en el finde. A partir de ahí tendríamos la continuación que es mucho aventurarnos sin haber confirmado hoy nada de momento. Lo que si creo es que los leoncios no van a estar, así que si nos quieren subir serán los cocos.


----------



## donpepito (18 Sep 2009)

SmartHeat Inc - Google Finance

Ya hemos hablado de ella... por cierto ARNA ... recuperando ... hay q comprar en la primera medía hora del pánico vendedor!


----------



## Mulder (18 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Carpatos Alentando a los Bears:
> 
> Se están publicando estudios que muestran que nunca antes el S&P 500 había subido un 60% como ahora desde mínimos, en un período en el que el paro se ha incrementado en 2,5 millones de personas. Los estudios muestran que es normal subidones tras las tendencias bajistas, pero claro...todo tiene un límite...
> 
> Ahora... conmigo que no cuenten!! jaja



Queda una semana + 1 dia de subidas sin contar lo que queda de sesión de hoy, así que el desastre se acerca. Hoy el Stoxx está muy animadillo, más que el Dax y el S&P, aunque este último acaba de volver al verde pálido.

edito: anda si esta es la página 3900 del hilo, ya queda poco para las 4000, pobre de quien las lea todas


----------



## Bambi (18 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Kuji, ya estoy viendo como la semana que viene la FED dirá que la economía está mejorando y que "aún" no hace falta subir las tasas, ese "aún" puede ser el detonante de una buena corrección.



va a ser que esta mierda no cae hasta que no retiren las ayudas de liquidez

LCASC las Arias ahora no están un poquito en tierra de nadie?


----------



## Kujire (18 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ejem, aquí uno que lo ha hecho, pero sus libros de texto eran americanos, del amigo Mankiew, del amigo Blanchard (bueno, este es francés pero curra en el MIT) del amigo Robert Grant, del amigo Mintzberg... así que no generalicemos



Bueno, a los hechos me remito, tú mismo me nombras a autores extranjeros, algún nobel en economía? la situación económica del pais? alguna plaza financiera? moneda relevante? Balanza de pagos equilibrada?

.... como te imaginas con esos mimbres ...cualquier cosa que construyas será muy endeble. España tiene otras cosas, buen clima, historia, etc... pero no anda sobrada de economistas ni de documentación económica fiable. Y te cito: creo que el mejor economista que hubo ha sido Fuentes Quintana, y para eso nos tenemos que ir al antiguo régimen:

Por lo que parece la economía en España no es un problema, así que hasta que no se reconozca ese problema .... en fin en Irlanda se están poniendo las pilas, ... España sigue en el limbo económico.


----------



## CHARLIE (18 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Queda una semana + 1 dia de subidas sin contar lo que queda de sesión de hoy, así que el desastre se acerca. Hoy el Stoxx está muy animadillo, más que el Dax y el S&P, aunque este último acaba de volver al verde pálido.
> 
> edito: anda si esta es la página 3900 del hilo, ya queda poco para las 4000, pobre de quien las lea todas




Muy buenas tardes, Mulder, al decir desastre, ¿prevees una caída a plomo de la bolsa, tal y como ya han apuntado varios autores?

Recibe un cordial saludo y cuidate.


----------



## carvil (18 Sep 2009)

El 68% de los septiembres que el primer dia fue bajista el mes se cerró con perdidas. Las últimas 15 semanas sobre 17, después de vencimientos, fueron bajistas y el dia 27 empieza el Yom kippur. 


Salu2


----------



## Catacrack (18 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Las Arias regular la verdad... nos vamos a jugar los cuertos la semana que viene, seguro que hacen un barrido de stops de los que hacen época, la veo a 1,80 hoy o el lunes..



Siempre que te leo eres pesimista, nose porque pero tu inconsciente quiere que bajen para sentirte realizado. 

Yo prefiero ser positivo como DP y luego que sea lo que dios quiera.


----------



## Mulder (18 Sep 2009)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Muy buenas tardes, Mulder, al decir desastre, ¿prevees una caída a plomo de la bolsa, tal y como ya han apuntado varios autores?
> 
> Recibe un cordial saludo y cuidate.



No creo que sea tan a plomo, no vamos a perforar mínimos anuales ni nada parecido o eso dicen mis estadísticas que voy publicando por aquí, lo más probable es que corrijamos un 38.2% de la subida como viene siendo habitual.

Lo que ocurre es que hemos subido tanto...ya tengo calculados posibles objetivos de caida, pero ya los pondré 'aquel' día, cuando sean seguros.


----------



## Kujire (18 Sep 2009)

IRONIC ON

me molan los periolistos que cuando entran largos, calientan con comentarios "MUY" alcistas para que se comporte de acuerdo a su beneficio, (por supuesto lo de que van largos lo dicen cuando han vendido)

...y para colmo cuando están fuera desean que baje:

IRONIC OFF

Óle esos principios!


----------



## Mulder (18 Sep 2009)

Me llama la atención poderosamente en este momento la gran divergencia que tenemos entre la cotización del Stoxx y el S&P ¿a que es debida? pues parece que es el cierre del contado europeo, nos quieren dar la impresión de que vamos a bajar pero el S&P como no tiene que hacer manipulaciones de cierre no le sigue la corriente.

Realmente curioso.

edito: no es manipulación nos caemos de verdad


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> va a ser que esta mierda no cae hasta que no retiren las ayudas de liquidez
> 
> LCASC las Arias ahora no están un poquito en tierra de nadie?



Las ayudas acaban a finales de mes. En total 300B$.
Como dice DP hay que estar dentro, y puede que el lunes ya sea demasiado tarde, luego pegaré un gráfico (si tengo tiempo... )



Mulder dijo:


> No creo que sea tan a plomo, no vamos a perforar mínimos anuales ni nada parecido o eso dicen mis estadísticas que voy publicando por aquí, lo más probable es que corrijamos un 38.2% de la subida como viene siendo habitual.
> 
> Lo que ocurre es que hemos subido tanto...ya tengo calculados posibles objetivos de caida, pero ya los pondré 'aquel' día, cuando sean seguros.



A eso yo le llamaré 1 de C 

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Bueno, a los hechos me remito, tú mismo me nombras a autores extranjeros, algún nobel en economía? la situación económica del pais? alguna plaza financiera? moneda relevante? Balanza de pagos equilibrada?
> 
> .... como te imaginas con esos mimbres ...cualquier cosa que construyas será muy endeble. España tiene otras cosas, buen clima, historia, etc... pero no anda sobrada de economistas ni de documentación económica fiable. Y te cito: creo que el mejor economista que hubo ha sido Fuentes Quintana, y para eso nos tenemos que ir al antiguo régimen:
> 
> Por lo que parece la economía en España no es un problema, así que hasta que no se reconozca ese problema .... en fin en Irlanda se están poniendo las pilas, ... España sigue en el limbo económico.




A ver Kuji, que premios nobel a yankis hay muchos, son punteros en administración de empresas y economía etc etc

Su balanza de pagos no es muy allá, quiebran bancos, fabricantes de coches emblemáticos, etc etc.

El problema de España son la clase política, la gente que les vota, y como se gestionan las empresas...

Un actuario en Hispanistán no cobra 100k cuando sale de la universidad, en los USA sí, generalmente porque trabaja de actuario, en hispanistán lo ponen a vender seguros "porque hay que empezar desde abajo"

Qué esperas si nos pagan na y menos y a casi todos para cobrar más nos salimos de nuestra rama... (Yo mismamente)

En la universidad preparé un tema sobre la burbuja y tal comparándola con la de japón sobre el 2006, y el profesor (catedrático) se descojonó de mí y casi me suspende....

ASí que yo NO ESPERO NADA de los economistas catedráticos o los del estado... en todo caso se libra SBN y está medio pirado...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> En la universidad preparé un tema sobre la burbuja y tal comparándola con la de japón sobre el 2006, y el profesor (catedrático) se descojonó de mí y casi me suspende....



Dios, me encantaría ver ahora su cara! :

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Dios, me encantaría ver ahora su cara! :
> 
> Saludos...



Debería de llamarlo para que me pusiera una MDH y decirle que me apunto al doctorado y me llevara la tesis... pero para qué? para cobrar 800€!!! para que ya no me contrate ninguna privada por estar demasiado formado!!! para tener que hacer de interino del BDE de vez en cuando en sus estudios para currarlos yo y que firme otro???

Ahora kuji ya sabes porqué no hay premios Nobel españoles ni los habrá en 20 años por lo menos...


----------



## Carolus Rex (18 Sep 2009)

Lo he dicho hace un rato, ARNA sin frenos, 

Thanks Wataru y DP (creo...) 

Edit: y tambien Luca

Salu2


----------



## Mulder (18 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Dios, me encantaría ver ahora su cara! :
> 
> Saludos...



Aquí en Ejpein es capaz de que el tipo siga poniéndole la misma cara y siga opinando de la misma forma, probablemente porque el catedrático será un pasapisero como cualquier otro o tendrá intereses en el sector.

No vale la pena ni pensarlo, son tan zafios que se las gastan así.


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Sep 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> Lo he dicho hace un rato, ARNA sin frenos,
> 
> Thanks Wataru y DP (creo...)
> 
> ...



Ups.. es cosa de DP, yo solo lo apoyé diciendo que me gustaba... pero como soy un cagao pos pasa lo que pasa .

Yo no podría hacer lo que tu haces... eso de entrar en casi todas... yo necesito mi tiempo, me lo pienso 10 veces... leo foros y cuando acabo... ya subió jajaja


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Sep 2009)

Como he dicho antes, Ariad es muy fácil, hay que comprar los días que veáis mucho volumen y vender los días que en PM ya comienzan flojeras... 







Saludos...


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Sep 2009)

Bueno amigos definitivamente me bajo del Ibex. El lunes tengo ya todo vendido y me guardo el cash ( plusv + principal ) para la proxima corrección.

A partir de ahora estaré bajista con todas mis fuerzas


----------



## Carolus Rex (18 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ups.. es cosa de DP, yo solo lo apoyé diciendo que me gustaba... pero como soy un cagao pos pasa lo que pasa .
> 
> Yo no podría hacer lo que tu haces... eso de entrar en casi todas... yo necesito mi tiempo, me lo pienso 10 veces... leo foros y cuando acabo... ya subió jajaja



Mulder está cansado de decirlo aquí en el foro, por activa y por pasiva el VOLUMEN es lo que importa, si está entrando pasta únicamente hay que tomar la dirección en la que la pasta lo está haciendo, no hace falta más, si nos entretenemos en fundamentales, foros y demás zarandajas perdemos un TIEMPO precioso.


Como dice Mulder TIMING y VOLUMEN es lo que importa.

Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Sep 2009)

Lo de ARNA... estaba "cantado" mete miedo y subida... que ya nos vamos conociendo.... apostaba por ella, incluso bajando.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lo de ARNA... estaba "cantado" mete miedo y subida... que ya nos vamos conociendo.... apostaba por ella, incluso bajando.



Pues debo ser medio lelo porque yo no lo he visto así...

También es cierto que no tenía liquidez.

Me estoy empapando ahora de PE a PA el manual de jjmurphy...

Creo que me estoy volviendo demasiado freak... bueno, sigo con mis 800 paginas..


----------



## donpepito (18 Sep 2009)

Carolus es el brazo ejecutor de DP HF... el sabe donde se esconden las plusv... llevamos un +90% de exito en el NASDAQ....


----------



## donpepito (18 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, ya he visto el porcentaje... pero ... apuesto a que recupera de nuevo los 6.00USD en unos días.. ellos pretendían una APROBACION POR LA VÍA RÁPIDA para finales de año.... solo me gusta para tradear... unos días.



Los creadores de mercado... saben lo que se hacen... echar a los miedosos, para acumular barato.

ARNA.


----------



## chameleon (18 Sep 2009)

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=S5ZPAZN1

me parece muy interesante. dice 4 cosas bien dichas

edit: 
Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Viernes 18 de Septiembre del 2.009 a las 9:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Zeltia, Banco Santander, etc, etc..., y en el minuto de oro sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir .


----------



## donpepito (18 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues debo ser medio lelo porque yo no lo he visto así...
> 
> También es cierto que no tenía liquidez.
> 
> ...



Te veo muy intranquilo... hay que dejar los temores para operar en NASDAQ.... de lo contrario... estarás vendiendo constantemente y perderás las grandes plusv.... te hablo por experiencias -vividas- pasadas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Te veo muy intranquilo... hay que dejar los temores para operar en NASDAQ.... de lo contrario... estarás vendiendo constantemente y perderás las grandes plusv.... te hablo por experiencias -vividas- pasadas.



Aprendo rápido, no se preocupe usted.. recuerde que soy inversor novato...

Me miro el libro de jjmurphy para interpretar mejor volumen y gráficos, tampoco es que se me de mal, acerté con el minimo de HYTM hoy no? 

Jugarse todo lo que se tiene en el banco hace que no te guste verlo caer... pero claro, no tengo otra mejor opción para crear dinero de la nada (que eso es la bolsa en sí, pones dinero y la especulación de unos, y el trabajo de otros (empresa) te hacen ganar o perder)

Saludos y gracias por los consejos.


----------



## donpepito (18 Sep 2009)

Así es... la aversión al riesgo ....


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Sep 2009)

Tengo la tarde aburrida y he entrado en HYTM con 5 mil accs en 0.69, ya veremos sino nos sale demasiado mal la jugada...

Un saludo


----------



## Burney (18 Sep 2009)

Buenas tardes, ya estoy en casa después de estar toda la tarde desconectado por trabajo.

Estoy mirando las ARIAs y siguen en zona de compra, pero la verdad es que estando el mercado como está no me atrevo a entrar con más...

DP alguna novedad respecto a ellas?


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Sep 2009)

¿hoy que pasa? es Viernes y aquí ni Dios mete pasta ¿o qué?


----------



## bertok (18 Sep 2009)

Los que conocen bien el mercado saben que la subida está a punto de terminar.

Se dice que el último duro, lo gane otro ....

Es de esperar que la semana que viene haya algún numerito para enganchar a las últimas gacelas.

Los cortos empiezan a afilar las uñas.


----------



## bertok (18 Sep 2009)

Joder que aburridas están las ARIAd.

Esperaba que las pegaran un buen calentón de cara a el próximo lunes. De momento hay mucha cautela.

El lunes es el día.


----------



## donpepito (18 Sep 2009)

Bueno.... hoy es viernes... día de quemar dinerooooo y disfrutar... me marcho... cuidadme bien... nuestras ARIAd.... los 5.00USD vienen de camino.

Que tengais un buen fin de semana! XD


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Sep 2009)

Burney, como ves a Puleva? está en precio que has comentado de compra: 1,5.

Entras??


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Sep 2009)

Buenas tardes
DJI rebañando con la lengua la parte baja del canal

Contrariamente a lo leido por aquí,no creo que las gacelas hayan entrado en el mercado.
Pa días tenemos.Si no desisten los leoncios,esto no caerá.Y saldrán al grito de "el último paga algo más que las cervezas"Lobezno dixit.

Paciencia que estamos en máximos.Como trampolín al guano estaría genial.

CNBC live
Cada vez hay menos currantes en el sector del tocho en USA.Lógico.
Saludos y palomitas


----------



## Burney (18 Sep 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Burney, como ves a Puleva? está en precio que has comentado de compra: 1,5.
> 
> Entras??



Buenas, al final no he hecho nada porque tuve que salir y quité la orden.

Este finde con calma las miro aunque el que no la hayan sujetado en el 1,50... :


----------



## Kujire (18 Sep 2009)

Wataru_, tenías razón con lo de la reunión de la FED, el becario me lo ha confirmado. Si es que una no puede estar en todo, y es que es viernes ..... 

Bien, de momento la cosa está como lo hemos visto hasta ahora, atentos a lo que pase dentro de 1hora.

Poco a poco se nos va deshojando la margarita.....


----------



## Burney (18 Sep 2009)

Bueno... al final he pillado otras pocas ARIAs a 2,50..

al final me he decidido por ver el MACD de 60 minutos con tanta sobreventa y cerca de dar señal de compra


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> Bueno... al final he pillado otras pocas ARIAs a 2,50..
> 
> al final me he decidido por ver el MACD de 60 minutos con tanta sobreventa y cerca de dar señal de compra



Te irá bien... ya deben quedar pocas en circulación, la mitad las tenéis los del foro... 

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Te irá bien... ya deben quedar pocas en circulación, la mitad las tenéis los del foro...
> 
> Un saludo



Tenemos que actuar en grupo, si sumamos todas las que llevamos (sobre todo el 0,3% de la empresa, que lo tiene DP , somos una mano fuerte sobre ARIA, un MM vaya! Así que tenemos que ponernos de acuerdo y venderlas todos en bloque... :

Yo digo por 20$, por menos no las vendo...

Saludos...

PD: Venga va, vendo este fin de semana (pero solo éste, eh!) por 19,5$, me las quitan de las manoh! 
PD2: Wataru_ como suban y no te pille dentro te tirarás de los pelos! Entra antes del lunes si no quieres comerte un gap al alza!


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tenemos que actuar en grupo, si sumamos todas las que llevamos (sobre todo el 0,3% de la empresa, que lo tiene DP , somos una mano fuerte sobre ARIA, un MM vaya! Así que tenemos que ponernos de acuerdo y venderlas todos en bloque... :
> 
> Yo digo por 20$, por menos no las vendo...
> 
> ...



Yo no me fío de vosotros perrakas!, seguro que me dejáis abandonado a mi suerte... jajaja

¿Completaría Hannibal sus 20 mil?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo no me fío de vosotros perrakas!, seguro que me dejáis abandonado a mi suerte... jajaja
> 
> ¿Completaría Hannibal sus 20 mil?



No, no, de mí te puedes fiar, ya no tengo un greñas de avatar! 

En fin, me voy de cena de cumpleaños! Buen fin de semana a tod@s! Gastaros las plusvalías este finde, durante la semana que viene generaremos más! : Gastad antes de que suba el IVA! :

Saludos...


----------



## Catacrack (18 Sep 2009)

Yo llevo 27.700 accs pero a una media aproximada de 2,15. El comprar por tramos me ha ido mal y ha ido subiendome la media paulatinamente.

Pensaba pillar algunas mas pero tengo cierta adversion al riesgo.

Yo creo que no aguantaria la presion y venderia a 5,00$ pero solo hacer calculos de los beneficios obtenidos si aguantara hasta 15 o 20$ me entran mareos.

Y si hago los calculos con las accs de DP me entran ganas de asaltarle el chalet.


----------



## Burney (18 Sep 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo llevo 27.700 accs pero a una media aproximada de 2,15. El comprar por tramos me ha ido mal y ha ido subiendome la media paulatinamente.
> 
> Pensaba pillar algunas mas pero tengo cierta adversion al riesgo.
> 
> ...



joder, yo alucino con la pasta que moveis algunos... en valores como "este"...

yo en cambio tengo compradas 900 a 2,25 o 2,26 no recuerdo bien y he pillado otras 600 a 2,50, en total unos 2500 euros.

yo también cuando lo pienso me digo que o DP es un suicida o tiene información muy de primera mano y está muy seguro de que sucederá lo que nos ha comentado...


----------



## bertok (18 Sep 2009)

Al final han dejado las ARIAd casi en tablas a 2,51 USD.

Nos la jugamos en el PM del lunes que promete ser apasionante.

Suerte a tod@s hamij@s.


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Sep 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Al final han dejado las ARIAd casi en tablas a 2,51 USD.
> 
> Nos la jugamos en el PM del lunes que promete ser apasionante.
> 
> Suerte a tod@s hamij@s.



¿Qué pasaba el Lunes? Mi no recordar... y eso que he comprado 3 mil en 2.50, sea lo que sea paso de quedarme fuera... jajaja

Si bajan a 2.40 les doy puerta...


----------



## Burney (18 Sep 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Al final han dejado las ARIAd casi en tablas a 2,51 USD.
> 
> Nos la jugamos en el PM del lunes que promete ser apasionante.
> 
> Suerte a tod@s hamij@s.



es este fin de semana lo de la convención aquella que comentó DP?

o era la siguiente?

gracias


----------



## bertok (18 Sep 2009)

Es este finde y el lunes lo normal es que lo refleje con un gran GAP, esperemos que sea al alza.


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> es este fin de semana lo de la convención aquella que comentó DP?
> 
> o era la siguiente?
> 
> gracias




Grrr eso preguntaba yo...  menudos dos... jajaja

Venga buen finde...

Uis uis... 16:19 $ 2.4964 37,300


----------



## Burney (18 Sep 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Es este finde y el lunes lo normal es que lo refleje con un gran GAP, esperemos que sea al alza.




::

joder... a rezar pues... 

buen finde a todos...



Wataru_ dijo:


> Grrr eso preguntaba yo...  menudos dos... jajaja
> 
> Venga buen finde...
> 
> Uis uis... 16:19 $ 2.4964 37,300



jejejej qué coincidencia... haciendo la misma pregunta en el mismo momento...


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Sep 2009)

Buenas noches / madrugadas,

He entrado en ARIAD, 1700 acc a 2,50. Aquí, o jugamos todos o rompemos la baraja .

Poco que perder pero mucho que ganar...

El que no las lleve, que levante la mano,.


----------



## tarrito (19 Sep 2009)

Buenos días,

Una pregunta (una más)...
Cuando Mulder y otr@s apuntáis que lo Importante es el VOLUMEN y el TIMING. Tengo claro que hay que ir a favor de tendencia y seguir al dinero ¿Dónde veo este valor, cómo lo obtengo? ¿Cómo sé que sale o entra dinero como a veces leo que publica Mulder?.

Respecto al timing y hablando del Ibex: ¿Os referís a operar a las horas que la cosa está más movidita, es decir, en la apertura y la hora y media siguiente. Y sobre las 15:30 a cierre, por lo que suele afectarnos la apertura de mercados en Estados Unidos?.

Aclaro que llevo siguiendo la bolsa como seis meses y es algo de lo que me he percatado, no creo que haya que ser muy avispado para ver esto. Lo digo por l@s que lleváis más tiempo en bolsa y quizás hace años no era así y os pueda parecer una tontez lo que comento sobre las horas de mayores movimientos.

Me da que en lo del timing, no os referís a lo que pregunto.


----------



## until (19 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ...
> El que no las lleve, que levante la mano,.



a sus ordenes


----------



## chollero (19 Sep 2009)

será en octubre


----------



## tonuel (19 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> MEGAVIDEO - I'm watching it
> 
> me parece muy interesante. dice 4 cosas bien dichas
> 
> ...




Que jrande don Antonio... el puto amo... 


Lo mejor lo de los pisitos... jajaja


Más de un inversorh se habrá caido de la silla... 




Saludos


----------



## Ohete (19 Sep 2009)

voy a comprar acciones que sube mucho la bolsa...los cojones.


----------



## tarrito (19 Sep 2009)

A larga, la bolsa siempre sube, o no!¿? 

YouTube - gañan inversoh español en intereconomia tv 16/09/2008
y
YouTube - pedro de malaga pierde un 70 por ciento 10/10/2008

¿Sabrá lo que es un stoploss? ¿Le suena lo de ponerse corto?


----------



## bertok (20 Sep 2009)

¿Alquién conoce las news de ARIAd de este fin de semana?.

Busco en google y no encuentro nada ....


----------



## tonuel (20 Sep 2009)

*Vamos a morir todos...*



Saludos :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo no me fío de vosotros perrakas!, seguro que me dejáis abandonado a mi suerte... jajaja
> 
> ¿Completaría Hannibal sus 20 mil?



Solo pille unas 600 acc el Jueves,el Viernes no pude operar,veremos mañana si estan bien de precio igual cazo algo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *Vamos a morir todos...*
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :



tu 3 Veces


----------



## Burney (21 Sep 2009)

buenas gente, ahi subo un grafico intradiario del ibex para que podamos ir controlando niveles importantes: 11900 por arriba y 11600 por abajo (canal alcista de c/p) luego estaría el 11520 y luego el 11200.


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2009)

A los buenos días!

Parece que esta mañana viene bajista como la de la semana pasada, en mi modesta opinión para despistar, como siempre.


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Parece que esta mañana viene bajista como la de la semana pasada, en mi modesta opinión para despistar, como siempre.




Ya ya... y como siempre voy viendo plusvas en mi cuenta... 



a corto... 



Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Sep 2009)

Una pregunta

¿qué broker me recomendáis para operar en mercado americano (Nasdaq) con pocas operaciones y capital?


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Buenos días.

Que desfachatez... ahora resulta que el ibex está en rojo... porque el SAN ha hecho pública la operación en Brasil..... eheheheheheheeeeeee


-Banco Santander SA (STD) dijo el lunes que su filial brasileña estudia realizar una oferta de 525 millones de paquetes de títulos a un precio de entre 22 y 25 reales brasileños *para ampliar capital entre 11.550 millones y 13.125 millones de reales, o entre EUR4.340 millones y EUR4.930 millones. *

Banco Santander Brasil ha lanzado una oferta primaria de paquetes de títulos, registrada en el supervisor bursátil del país, y de paquetes y ADR en la Comisión del Mercado de Valores de Estados Unidos. 

Cada paquete representará 55 acciones ordinarias y 50 preferentes de Banco Santander Brasil SA, dijo el banco en una nota. 

El grupo espera que el 6 de octubre se determine el precio final de la oferta y que los paquetes empiecen a negociarse en NYSE -en formato ADR- el 7 de octubre y en BM&FBOVESPA el 8 de octubre. 

El capital circulante tras la oferta -sin incluir el ejercicio de la opción de "green shoe"- será del 15,6%.


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que desfachatez... ahora resulta que el ibex está en rojo... porque el SAN ha hecho pública la operación en Brasil..... eheheheheheheeeeeee...




El ibex está en rojo porque toca corrección... 


parece mentira que usted se guie por fundamentales... :o





Saludos


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

El anterior post -estaba en modo IRONIC-


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Una pregunta
> 
> ¿qué broker me recomendáis para operar en mercado americano (Nasdaq) con pocas operaciones y capital?




Renta 4 a mi me gusta... 


Pero como no me pongan CFDs del botas para ponerme corto los voy a denunciar... :



donpepito dijo:


> El anterior post -estaba en modo IRONIC-



Of course..., el mio también... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2009)

Personalmente no creo que la caida dure mucho, no hay motivos para ello, ni siquiera el dinero está desapareciendo en la proporción de la bajada que tenemos ahora mismo.

Aun podríamos irnos ligeramente más abajo, pero creo que no será mucho más allá, podría estar equivocado, claro.


----------



## tarrito (21 Sep 2009)

Buenos días,
Mulder, ¿De dónde obtiene los datos de si entra o sale el dinero de los mecados?

Esta forma de exponer la pregunta, suena muy imperativa.
Siempre que pregunto no exijo una respuesta. Solo espero que me respondan si saben y quieren hacerlo, eso siempre.


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Personalmente no creo que la caida dure mucho, no hay motivos para ello, ni siquiera el dinero está desapareciendo en la proporción de la bajada que tenemos ahora mismo.
> 
> Aun podríamos irnos ligeramente más abajo, pero creo que no será mucho más allá, podría estar equivocado, claro.





¿Aún mantiene el calendario...? 


A mi me parece que hoy y mañana toca bajar... pero podria estar equivocado claro... 


Por eso puse esta mañana mi stop protege plusvas... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Mulder, ¿*De dónde obtiene los datos *de si entra o sale el dinero de los mercados?



Ésa yo me la se...










Saludos


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Mulder, ¿De dónde obtiene los datos de si entra o sale el dinero de los mecados?
> 
> Esta forma de exponer la pregunta, suena muy imperativa.
> Siempre que pregunto no exijo una respuesta. Solo espero que me respondan si saben y quieren hacerlo, eso siempre.



Uso el indicador acumulación-distribución de una forma que ningún libro de trading recomienda, escalas menores al diario. Este indicador hace algunas cosas muy raras, pero por lo que estoy comprobando funciona bastante bien, incluso se adelanta a otros indicadores antes de dar un giro, o sigue confirmando la dirección mientras otros indicadores empiezan a indicar un giro falso.

Otra cuestión es lo impredecible que se muestra, pero creo que eso es normal en muchos indicadores, solo lo uso para el rabioso corto plazo.


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Aún mantiene el calendario...?
> 
> A mi me parece que hoy y mañana toca bajar... pero podria estar equivocado claro...
> 
> Por eso puse esta mañana mi stop protege plusvas...



Por supuesto que mantengo el calendario, la semana pasada ocurrió lo mismo, empezamos el lunes con un tremendo gap a la baja y aun nos fuimos más abajo, luego tuvimos un rebote bastante fuerte, hoy creo que tendremos algo similar.

Hoy no hemos tenido el tremendo gap a la baja, al S&P le quedan menos de 100 puntos para llegar a su objetivo. El dinero sigue entrando aunque nos hagan el teatrillo de la bajada fuerte ya está poco justificada a estas alturas.


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

Corto a 3,50€

Salgo a 3,465€...


A la saca... Botitas... ya puedes darle al botón... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2009)

Un mono nos habla del zoológico sin mentar a los cocos:

El animalario de los mercados ? Mercados y bolsas ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Mercados y bolsas en lainformacion.com


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

Mulder... estoy buscando algún valor para ponerme largo... ya sabes lo que eso significa... 


criteria era de pobres...


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Un mono nos habla del zoológico sin mentar a los cocos:
> 
> El animalario de los mercados ? Mercados y bolsas ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Mercados y bolsas en lainformacion.com



Nunca me ha quedado muy claro eso de los cocos-ñues vs leoncio-gacelas

Para mí son lo mismo con distintos volumenes...


----------



## Bambi (21 Sep 2009)

buenos días, ¿-1% a las horas que son? hoy podemos tener hostia fina como los gringos también corrijan


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Sep 2009)

Cerrado el corto que abri en Mapfre el viernes a 3.06 --- 2.98 me he convertido en un cagón


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... estoy buscando algún valor para ponerme largo... ya sabes lo que eso significa...
> 
> 
> criteria era de pobres...
> ...



Yo no abro un corto ni harto de vino ahora,esperare las subidas si las hay para ponerme corto de nuevo


----------



## Bambi (21 Sep 2009)

lo de Reyal Urbis en -10% es interesante viendo otro post del foro


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> lo de Reyal Urbis en -10% es interesante viendo otro post del foro



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...se-prepara-para-otra-suspension-de-pagos.html



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... estoy buscando algún valor para ponerme largo... ya sabes lo que eso significa...
> 
> criteria era de pobres...



¿no te gustan el botas ni el BBVA? 

Era broma, no estoy mirando ahora mismo ningún valor del Ibex.


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿no te gustan el botas ni el BBVA?




Me gustan... me gustan... que alguien se lo haga saber a don Emilione... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2009)

Están exagerando mucho la bajada y el dinero sigue sin reflejar esta exageración porque dice que deberíamos estar entre 30-40 puntos más arriba. Para esta semana preveía subidas pero con grandes bandazos, aunque no pensé que fueran a empezar de esta guisa.

El Stoxx ya acumula 40 puntos de caida hoy, lo cual ya entra en los límites del rango diario, deberíamos darnos la vuelta en estos momentos o al menos dejar de bajar más.


----------



## pyn (21 Sep 2009)

Pues yo si veo que hoy se va a hacer una buena corrección. Sobretodo cuando abran los americanos.


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

*Me encantan los lunes por la mañana...*


Saludos


----------



## pyn (21 Sep 2009)

Por cierto, parece que quiere cerrarse el gap abierto el dia 15 de septiembre, así que aún nos queda recorrido en el ibex hasta los 11590 más o menos.


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Pues yo si veo que hoy se va a hacer una buena corrección. Sobretodo cuando abran los americanos.



Pues el S&P baja hoy 8 puntos y se ha dejado el gap bastante arriba, si vamos a bajar más, que lo dudo, hoy no lo cerraremos.

Edito: la bajada del S&P también está totalmente desproporcionada con el Stoxx, el S&P debería estar mucho más abajo para mantener la concordancia con el cierre del viernes pasado.

edito 2 (por ahorrar): El S&P debería estar en 1046 si hubiera seguido al Stoxx y está en 1053.


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

Huele a que aun bajaremos un poco más... 


suerte a los que estais dentro... 



Saludos


----------



## Caída a Plomo (21 Sep 2009)

Tanto juguetear con que bajamos un poquito y luego remontamos ....

¡Tanto ir el cántaro a la fuente! .....

Octubre está a la vuelta de la esquina, ¡miedito!


----------



## Sargento Highway (21 Sep 2009)

Creo que no lo ha puesto nadie:



> *EE. UU. prohíbe el uso de ordenadores ultrarrápidos para invertir en Bolsa *
> 
> Sostiene que benefician a las grandes firmas, las únicas que pueden afrontar la inversión de un costoso «software»
> 
> ...



fuente: EE. UU. prohbe el uso de ordenadores ultrarrpidos para invertir en Bolsa


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

No se me partan el culo por favor...

Me acabo de poner largo en POP a 6,77€


SL en 6,745...



Saludos


----------



## Caída a Plomo (21 Sep 2009)

:






¡Suerte!




tonuel dijo:


> No se me partan el culo por favor...
> 
> Me acabo de poner largo en POP a 6,77€
> 
> ...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Howard dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Pues ya he finalizado mi análisis.
> Finalmente he cogido todas las sesiones del SAN desde el 01/01/2009 hasta el 30/06/2009. He escogido tres escenarios:
> ...



Muy interesante Howar, pero tienes que operar muchas veces, o meter mucho dinero en CFD para que te salga rentable...

No es mejor operar sólo en los grandes GAPs?

Si lo hicieras así te vale cualquier valor biotech del Nasdaq, poniéndote corto en gap al alza, y largo en gap a la baja....

Deja el SAN que para lo que vas a ganar te juegas el pellejo...


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gracias... ya le voy ganando un centimaco... y subiendo... 



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

Noticias Frescas de ARIA ^^!

ARIAD Announces Clinical Data from Phase 1 Study of Its Investigational mTOR Inhibitor, Ridaforolimus, in Combination with Bevacizumab - MarketWatch

Un saludo.. aún no la he leído a fondo ni nada... pero acaba de publicarse en el google finance

Weeee!! y ya va subiendo en el Pre market ¿Le hacemos la ola a DP? jaja
Estoy contento... hay oferta en Iberia y ya tengo pensadas las vacaciones ^___^!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Noticias Frescas de ARIA ^^!
> 
> ARIAD Announces Clinical Data from Phase 1 Study of Its Investigational mTOR Inhibitor, Ridaforolimus, in Combination with Bevacizumab - MarketWatch
> 
> ...




jaja ojalá te "hoygan" los MM porque cuando ví al oferta de IB también pensé en dar un paseo por los USA con las plusvalías...

Aunque yo veo -1,20% en el PM pero en fin...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Howard, ahora con Ariad vas a poder ver mi teoría de los GAPs, si cierra el PM en negativo o plano, abritá con un gap al Alza, para cerrarlo en la misma sesión, por lo que, si te puedes poner corto cuando acabe el gap haces dinero.

Si va verde casi todo el PM y cierra en verde o plano, entonces se abre un gap a la baja, que debe de cerrar (en la mayoría de las veces lo supera incluso) con lo que ganas poniéndote largo en la sesión.

Estate a tengo y me comentas si te gusta mi idea, y si ves que se cumple (otras veces ha pasado, aunque me puedo equivocar) puedes analizar estadísticamente el tema como con el SAN.

Mi apuesta para hoy es gap al alza porque el PM va negativo.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> jaja ojalá te "hoygan" los MM porque cuando ví al oferta de IB también pensé en dar un paseo por los USA con las plusvalías...
> 
> Aunque yo veo -1,20% en el PM pero en fin...



2.60 ahora = a 300 dolares ^____^!

Un saludo
En HYTM sigue en el PRE en 0.75...a mi me viene bien para vender... aunque preferiría en 0.90-1 $


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Howard dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Al contrario en los dos casos.
> - En los mayores gaps de apertura era donde se acumulaban las mayores pérdidas, por lo que ha sido el primer filtro que he efectuado.
> ...




No me refiero a que sea mejor operar en grandes gaps del SAN, si no que dejes el SAN y operes en grandes gaps del Nasdaq.

Estate atento a las Arias y lo verás muy claro...

En bolsa no puedes hacer correlaciones, si no todos los que sabemos econometría seríamos ricos.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> jaja ojalá te "hoygan" los MM porque cuando ví al oferta de IB también pensé en dar un paseo por los USA con las plusvalías...
> 
> Aunque yo veo -1,20% en el PM pero en fin...



En el PM está floja (ahora en 2,55 USD).

Viendo en detalle la noticia no parece buena. Os dejo uno de los textos de la noticia:

""Estos datos sugieren que existe un riesgo de eventos gastrointestinales adversos graves en algunos pacientes con enfermedad metastásica que recibieron la combinación de dosis completas de bevacizumab y ridaforolimus", declaró Pierre F. Dodion, MD, vicepresidente senior y director médico de ARIAD."

Me empieza a acojonar. :


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

bertok dijo:


> En el PM está floja (ahora en 2,55 USD).
> 
> Viendo en detalle la noticia no parece buena. Os dejo uno de los textos de la noticia:
> 
> ...



Nada nada, minucias... un poco de leche antes y listo... si les va bien a los drogatas...

En serio ese parrafo no era del todo bueno, pero los anteriores si. Para mi es buena la noticia sin ser hincha.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> 2.60 ahora = a 300 dolares ^____^!
> 
> Un saludo
> En HYTM sigue en el PRE en 0.75...a mi me viene bien para vender... aunque preferiría en 0.90-1 $



HYTM acerté de pleno con el GAP y tengo unas cuantas.. creo que podemos doblar muy fácilmente, no me seas cagueta y vendas...

Tiene que irse a 1,80 USD dentro de nada...

Y si no, orden de venta a 0,90 para pillar un spike. peor no me seas centimero y me bajes la acción...


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> HYTM acerté de pleno con el GAP y tengo unas cuantas.. creo que podemos doblar muy fácilmente, no me seas cagueta y vendas...
> 
> Tiene que irse a 1,80 USD dentro de nada...
> 
> Y si no, orden de venta a 0,90 para pillar un spike. peor no me seas centimero y me bajes la acción...



Juaass con 5 mil poco voy a bajar... pero bueno  por ser tu le daremos algunos días más, aunque para mi era una acción para trading.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Toma howard, creo que ahí tienes algo:

ARIAD Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (ARIA) Historical Stock Prices & Data ? NASDAQ.com


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juaass con 5 mil poco voy a bajar... pero bueno  por ser tu le daremos algunos días más, aunque para mi era una acción para trading.
> 
> Un saludo



Pues ya llevas más que yo hamijo...


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

Que bien huele ésto chavales... a guano digo... 


Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Que bien huele ésto chavales... a guano digo...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Ya mismo aparece el Doctor Mulder para decirnos que el money sigue entrando... . Aunque sea mentira... pero y lo tranquilos que nos deja ¿en?.

Luca, en HYTM entré por los dos picos descendientes que tiene... me gusta eso para tradearlas... lo mismo paso en MESA... y en otras y todas acaban subiendo. Bueno, ahora mismo todo sube aunque sea Mierda.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

Aguanta el POPó joder... no te hundas todavia... 


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Que bien huele ésto chavales... a guano digo...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Compra mas POP a ver si suben que quiero ponerme corto arriba,como se me pase el tren de los banquitos :


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ya mismo aparece el Doctor Mulder para decirnos que el money sigue entrando... . Aunque sea mentira... pero y lo tranquilos que nos deja ¿en?.




Ver repartirse hostias como panes y ver que faltan 0,005 € para que te salte el stop... no tiene precio... 


Edito:

A tomar por el culo..., hoy aún voy con plusvas... a ver si me vuelvo a poner largo y cierro el dia en rojo... 


Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

Que primos... están tirando a Aria... estrategia tipo ARNA. Paciencia `__´ .


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Sep 2009)

A mi me da que a Octubre no llegamos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Que primos... están tirando a Aria... estrategia tipo ARNA. Paciencia `__´ .



Sí yo creo que van a hacer lo mismo, y por eso voy a pillar €2k más 

Aunque hoy gap al alza, e igual bajón del siglo y remontada leñera, a media sesión o mañana, vaya usted a saber...


----------



## percebe (21 Sep 2009)

Bueno como aqui hay mucha gente en R4 ,alguien me podra sacar de la duda. En los graficos interactivos en las condiciones de servicio pone :

- Podrá disponer del servicio de forma gratuita si realiza al menos 6 operaciones al trimestre en cualquier mercado, (se contabilizan las operaciones desde el mes en curso del alta del servicio y 2 meses anteriores). Renta 4 facturará por el servicio a mes vencido teniendo en cuenta meses naturales.

la primera duda es si yo en un mismo dia compro y vendo una accion ¿se consideran 2 operaciones?.

Y la segunda ¿ si me acabo de dar de alta en r4 para que este mes saliera gratuito tendria que hacer 6 operaciones en estos 10 dias? creo que asi lo he entendido ya me direis si es correcto.


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí yo creo que van a hacer lo mismo, y por eso voy a pillar €2k más
> 
> Aunque hoy gap al alza, e igual bajón del siglo y remontada leñera, a media sesión o mañana, vaya usted a saber...



Que hagan lo que quieran pero a que la lleven hoy a 3,5USD


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí yo creo que van a hacer lo mismo, y por eso voy a pillar €2k más
> 
> Aunque hoy gap al alza, e igual bajón del siglo y remontada leñera, a media sesión o mañana, vaya usted a saber...



En la cuenta de inversión(R4) solo me quedan libres unos 1800 o 2 mil... saqué pasta porque así no me dejo llevar por un calentón y espero a una bajada en condiciones para ya invertir con vistas a más largo plazo. 

Y de momento, ya no meto un eurito más.
Un saludo


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

percebe dijo:


> Bueno como aqui hay mucha gente en R4 ,alguien me podra sacar de la duda. En los graficos interactivos en las condiciones de servicio pone :
> 
> - Podrá disponer del servicio de forma gratuita si realiza al menos 6 operaciones al trimestre en cualquier mercado, (se contabilizan las operaciones desde el mes en curso del alta del servicio y 2 meses anteriores). Renta 4 facturará por el servicio a mes vencido teniendo en cuenta meses naturales.
> 
> ...



Si, serían 2 operaciones y lo otro no lo se, llama a la oficina de tu zona, son gente muy amable, viven de nuestras comisiones... y cualquier duda te la resuelven en cuanto pueda... y sino la saben en ese momento te llaman o mandan un mail. Habla con ellos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> En la cuenta de inversión(R4) solo me quedan libres unos 1800 o 2 mil... saqué pasta porque así no me dejo llevar por un calentón y espero a una bajada en condiciones para ya invertir con vistas a más largo plazo.
> 
> Y de momento, ya no meto un eurito más.
> Un saludo



Hay que tener el 50% en bancolchón Wataru... ganas la inflación desacelerada (como dice nuestro presi XD) así estás cubierto de las Neo pta, con acciones yankis, y cash...

No es tan mala idea...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Tengo als GTXI con +22% en plusvalías y no sé si poner una orden de venta a 13 USD.. o vender ahora a mercado y que pille el gap al alza que igual hacen...

DP me recomendó 14 USD pero no sé para cuando va a llegar.. ultimamente está haciedno las subidas al final de la sesión y el resto lateral... alguien está acumulando muchas.. como las suelte de golpe la accion se va al guano..


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tengo als GTXI con +22% en plusvalías y no sé si poner una orden de venta a 13 USD.. o vender ahora a mercado y que pille el gap al alza que igual hacen...
> 
> DP me recomendó 14 USD pero no sé para cuando va a llegar.. ultimamente está haciedno las subidas al final de la sesión y el resto lateral... alguien está acumulando muchas.. como las suelte de golpe la accion se va al guano..



Si acumulan no es para tirarla... al revés. Puede volar... pero saber si están acumulando o distribuyendo es difícil.


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

Corto en cintra a 7.21€... SL a 7,26... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

Saludos :


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

O___O!!! ostias, se me había pasado... ¡¡Feliz primavera a Todos!! juuass

Un saludo con la sangre alterada...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Howard dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Efectivamente, lecturas totalmente distintas entre las mismas tácticas aplicadas a SAN o a ARIAD (ver fichero):
> 
> ...



La explicación es que, como es el mercado USANO, tiene mucha más liquidez, y hay muchos más inversores, y sobre todo daily traders, tienen a cerrarse los gaps muy rápidamente, y muchas veces existe sobrecompra o sobreventa (que crea los gaps).

Como ves te sale mushísmo más dinero ganado con esta acción qué con el SAN, ponerte a hacer teorías con las acciones hispanistaníes tan manipuladas no sirve para nada...

Ya sabes, dale caña al Nasdaq.

Te recomiendo que analices HYTM, verás que también tiene un montonazo de gaps y mucha volatilidad...


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Vamos a por los 3.00USD esta semana... ARIAd.... hoy habrá nuevas noticias. IMHO! XD

17 dying cancer patient and 35% were 8 

months prolonged in life .

2 with stable decease .

"" Further clinical evaluation of the bevacizumab/ridaforolimus combination appears warranted in selected patients with difficult-to-treat, resistant and refractory cancers, particularly those who have not received abdominal or pelvic radiotherapy.”

They will be fine without abdominal or pelvic radiotherapy.


Cautious statement from Ariad to be applauded. The main purpose of Phase 1 is to find these toxicities and the MTD so there are fewer suprises down the line. If you actually read the ESMO abstract which is penned by 3 US medics, they conclude that DF(ie rida) combined with two approved doses of bevacizumab is feasible, well tolerated and shows potential anti-tumor activity. The combination warrants further investigation in Phase 2 trials. 
You can find this on the ECCO ESMO website under abstracts and search on deforolimus (old name)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> O___O!!! ostias, se me había pasado... ¡¡Feliz primavera a Todos!! juuass
> 
> Un saludo con la sangre alterada...



WTF? :


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> WTF? :



Ups? xd era el mes que viene ??? jajaja


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Nuevas pharmas estudiadas este fin de semana:

AMLN

PDLI

RIGL


----------



## aksarben (21 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ups? xd era el mes que viene ??? jajaja



Si, dentro de... unos 6 meses .


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ups? xd era el mes que viene ??? jajaja





Veamos:

Verano, Otoño, Invierno, Primavera...

Ahora en Inglés:

Summer, Fall, Winter, Spring....




Mi no entender hamijo... qué vives en el hemisferio SUR?


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Nuevas pharmas estudiadas este fin de semana:
> 
> AMLN
> 
> ...



RIGL la vengo siguiendo desde hace mucho... 13 millones de acciones nuevas... es de memoria, ojo... se seguro que hay nuevas acciones. Por lo demás lleva tiempo bajando.

Un saludo

Ostiiiasss... xd se que había cambio.... jajajaja
>AHhhhh... es que una chica me había felicitado la primavera, pero claro ella es Paraguaya... juuas de ahí mi fallo ups


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Perot Systems Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## tarrito (21 Sep 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> Si, dentro de... unos 6 meses .



Joder! Leyendo este foro, el tiempo pasa volando jajaja


----------



## aksarben (21 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Perot Systems Corporation - Google Finance



La compra por parte de DELL es en cash y se supone que no necesitan financiación, así que parece buena idea intentar sacarle partido...

Edito: La compra es en $30 y en PM está en $29,67 . Retiro lo dicho (por ahora).


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Wataru... te hemos descubierto... eres un inflitrado ...retirado en otro continente.


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Si, DELL desde el 14 de Julio... ha recuperado +40,00€ .... solo era cuestión de tiempo.... +2000Millones de accs.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... te hemos descubierto... eres un inflitrado ...retirado en otro continente.



No dentro de mucho... :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Buena leche le han dado a GTXI y los de R$ todavía no me han metido los 2 K que he ingresado mamones!!! que va a cerrar el GAP!!!


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

¿Alguien más está corto...? 


Sólo por curiosidad... 


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Watarú es Chilaber XD!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Howard, mira el valor GTXI y aplícale lo que te he contado de los GAPS, ya está a punto de cerrarlo...


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

BioCryst Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

Hoy nos hundimos... los americanos están poniendo la lápida... 


Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoy nos hundimos... los americanos están poniendo la lápida...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Umm yo solo veo mis $$$ crecer y encima... el dolar subir :

juas


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Umm yo solo veo mis $$$ crecer y encima... el dolar subir :
> 
> juas



Y que siga así mucho tiempo, hasta tener un + 1000% de IRR...


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoy nos hundimos... los americanos están poniendo la lápida...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Bueno... ya estoy fuera y en rojo... como debe ser... 



Buenas noches y buena suerte...


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Y que siga así mucho tiempo, hasta tener un + 1000% de IRR...



Las HYTM ya están sobre 0.75... ahí ya me tiembla el pulso... 

Aguantaremos.... me voy a poner un tratamiento de los suyos contra las dependencias...


----------



## pyn (21 Sep 2009)

hola compañeros, alguno sabe dónde se pueden seguir las cotizaciones en tiempo real de las compañias del nasdaq?


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Si tienes RT4, lo puedes seguir, habilitando la opción...


----------



## pyn (21 Sep 2009)

Tengo ahorro corporacion y ahi difieren en 15 minutos, ahora que me fijo, en teoria desde google finance está el tiempo real ¿no?


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

No veo que los gringos hayan venido con ganas de bajar esto, aunque si que les cuesta algo subirlo. El dinero ha vuelto a entrar desde la apertura de esta tarde aunque sin exageraciones, poco a poco y sin llegar a los máximos del día.

Aun no está claro que va a pasar esta tarde.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> hola compañeros, alguno sabe dónde se pueden seguir las cotizaciones en tiempo real de las compañias del nasdaq?



google finance


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Si, pensaba que hablabas del indice y acciones con act dinámica.


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Tengo ahorro corporacion y ahi difieren en 15 minutos, ahora que me fijo, en teoria desde google finance está el tiempo real ¿no?



Lo de los brokers españoles que te cobran por el tiempo real o no te lo dan directamente se merece el calificativo de neanderthal.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

DP porqué dices lo de los 3,XX USD en Ariad hoy ¿¿?? la verdad que está planísima para haber presentado resultados... yo me esperaba Gap a la baja muy fuerte y spike...

Las GTXI cerca de la resistencia de 12,50 a ver qué pasa...

Haremos un X2 en HYTM ??

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Hola Luca.


No, no he dicho nada de los 3.00USD para hoy... esta semana si los tengo como objetivo.


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Rite Aid Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Sep 2009)

Buenas ludópatas... 

Hoy muy poco volumen en ARIAd, sin volumen nos quedamos planos, recordad el gráfico que puse el otro día, no llegamos a estas horas ni a 0.5Millones de acciones negociadas, así que no creo que haya grandes movimientos.

Saludos...

Edito: Acabo de leer al jefe (DP ), yo soy de la misma opinión, 3,xx$ esta semana...


----------



## pyn (21 Sep 2009)

Esto es un poco off-topic, pero la otra noche soñé que los habituales del hilo llevábamos todos ARIAD, que pegaba el pelotazo y que nos reuníamos en el yate de DP a celebrarlo.

El resto del sueño no os lo cuento porque era XXX.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Esto es un poco off-topic, pero la otra noche soñé que los habituales del hilo llevábamos todos ARIAD, que pegaba el pelotazo y que nos reuníamos en el yate de DP a celebrarlo.
> 
> El resto del sueño no os lo cuento porque era XXX.



Juas... tu estás más colgado que yo... jajajaa

Yo ahora mismo estoy soñando con esta:
YouTube - Keri Hilson - Slow Dance

Ains... esas chicas color chocolate con leche, tienen algo especial 


Bah... una rubia no tiene mérito ^___^


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Amigo... no ha sido un sueño... DEJAVU!!!!


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

- Los paparazzis no descansan nunca. Ahora le toca a Sharon Stone ponerse roja y ver cómo sus ‘vergüenzas' han salido a la luz tras ser fotografiada durante un velada en el yate de DP durante la celebración de la compra de ARIAd por MERCK .. 45.00USD por acc.


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2009)

Parece que esta tarde también tocaba lateral feroz, el dinero ahora lo meten y lo sacan, la tendencia es a meter cada vez más y sacar cada vez menos, de ahí el lateral que tenemos.

¡Me aburro!


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> - Los paparazzis no descansan nunca. Ahora le toca a Sharon Stone ponerse roja y ver cómo sus ‘vergüenzas' han salido a la luz tras ser fotografiada durante un velada en el yate de DP durante la celebración de la compra de ARIAd por MERCK .. 45.00USD por acc.



Yo les vendo las mías a 4.5$ jajaja...

Y no, no creo que la Sharon a su edad se ponga roja...


----------



## chameleon (21 Sep 2009)

como os los estáis pasando 
habrá que comprar unas ariad para entrar en el club


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> como os los estáis pasando
> habrá que comprar unas ariad para entrar en el club



Yep !! Así la decepción será compartida... jajaja
No pinta mal...

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Wataru-- te voy a dar un poco de cera... recordando viejos amores:

Biogen Idec Inc. (BIIB) lanzó su oferta de US$356 millones para adquirir Facet Biotech Corp. (FACT) directamente a los accionistas, luego que la propuesta fuera rechazada reiteradamente por la compañía. 

Facet, una compañía de biotecnología, ha afirmando que la oferta de Biogen, de US$14,50 por acción, no asigna mucho valor a sus operaciones y productos en desarrollo. 

Según Facet, Biogen busca adquirir en forma barata los derechos de daclizumab, un tratamiento para la esclerosis múltiple que está siendo desarrollado por las compañías. 

*La oferta de Biogen expira el 19 de octubre a las 12 a.m. (0400 GMT). *

Facet fue escindida de PDL BioPharma Inc. (PDLI) en diciembre para separar los activos de biotecnología de los que producen regalías. 

Las acciones de Facet bajaban el 0,2% a US$16,51, mientras que las de Biogen subían el 0,78% a US$50,39.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Sep 2009)

Si Ariad llega a 45$ yo os lleno el barco de pivones de escandalo y la liamos parda!!


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Si Ariad llega a 45$ yo os lleno el barco de pivones de escandalo y la liamos parda!!



Tu sigue haciendo promesas... jaja Te recuerdo que las recordaremos...

DP!... si sniff jaja varios miles perdidos... como olvidarla... , no la sigo mucho pero... no hace tanto... ellos la vendieron a 50$... así que fíjate jaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Bueno, tened cuidado no vaya a ser que el sueño del colega sea porno-gay y hannibal lleve a las chicas para que al final hagan fotos y el titular sea:

"chupapollismo acérrimo certified en burbuja.info/Habéis visto el Ibex 35??"

XD!!!!!


----------



## Kujire (21 Sep 2009)

Buenos Dias ... se acaba el verano snif snif

... en fin tendré que renovar vestuario ahora que me estaba acostumbrando a la mini ....

Por lo demás, todo sigue normal, volvemos a los desequilibrios en los índices, cosa que me encanta, xq así aprovechamos para darle caña al más "perrofláutico de los índices", al cual se le dá "dos veces", por perro-flauta. El SP debería continuar corrigiendo.

Comentar que me ha gustado la apertura de ARIAD , manteniendose muy bien en el soporte, dejando los sueños húmedos al márgen .... continúa "alcista" aunque ha perdido fuerza .... parece que demasiada "excitación" conlleva algún "gatill:zo"


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Si Ariad llega a 45$ yo os lleno el barco de pivones de escandalo y la liamos parda!!



Los sueños húmedos del hilo, una temática que aun estaba por tocar


----------



## aksarben (21 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Si Ariad llega a 45$ yo os lleno el barco de pivones de escandalo y la liamos parda!!



¿Y no podemos hacer la fiesta en una piscina? Es que a mí el mar...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Si Ariad llega a 45$ yo os lleno el barco de pivones de escandalo y la liamos parda!!



Bueno entre esta promesa y la del botas te veo llegando al yate en pelotas a la sillita de la reyna de 4 macizas jajaja.


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Por lo demás, todo sigue normal, volvemos a los desequilibrios en los índices, cosa que me encanta, xq así aprovechamos para darle caña al más "perrofláutico de los índices", al cual se le dá "dos veces", por perro-flauta. El SP debería continuar corrigiendo.



Una vez superado el bache de hoy para mañana espero que subamos con fuerza.




Kujire dijo:


> Comentar que me ha gustado la apertura de ARIAD , manteniendose muy bien en el soporte, dejando los sueños húmedos al márgen .... continúa "alcista" aunque ha perdido fuerza .... parece que demasiada "excitación" conlleva algún "gatill:zo"



Yo creí que demasiada excitación conllevaba a la eyaculación precoz  creo que eso es lo que pasó cuando ARIA llegó a los 3$.

A partir de mañana veremos grandes bandazos en índices y acciones.


----------



## pyn (21 Sep 2009)

Pecata y Kujire, tranquilas que para vosotras os tengo reservadas algo especial...


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

FACET la crearon para especular, por eso me gusta AMLN...


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Nada... no hay como tirar de buenos contactos... ARIAd cerrará por encima de los 2.60USD hoy.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Una vez superado el bache de hoy para mañana espero que subamos con fuerza.
> 
> Yo creí que demasiada excitación conllevaba a la eyaculación precoz  creo que eso es lo que pasó cuando ARIA llegó a los 3$.
> 
> A partir de mañana veremos grandes bandazos en índices y acciones.



Juas que uno aún es joven y ni idea de gatillazos y cosas precoces... jaja

Volviendo a la seriedad ¿Porqué lo de grandes Bandazos?


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

Estos HDP de cintra me han reventado el stop y p'abajo... como pille a algún broker lo coso a hostias... :



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas que uno aún es joven y ni idea de gatillazos y cosas precoces... jaja
> 
> Volviendo a la seriedad ¿Porqué lo de grandes Bandazos?



Nos queda una semana para seguir subiendo pero creo que los leoncios nos empiezan a ir avisando de lo que se avecina, a pesar de lo que nos hacen sufrir a veces son nobles 

edito: ahora Cárpatos acaba de poner una encuesta de sentimiento de mercado donde los particulares están alcistas en su mayoría pero por poco, esto también nos va a provocar unos cuantos sustos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas que uno aún es joven y ni idea de gatillazos y cosas precoces... jaja
> 
> Volviendo a la seriedad ¿Porqué lo de grandes Bandazos?



Es como cuando un coche se queda sin gasolina, que pega unos tirones muy fuertes..

En cuanto la entrada de dinero que vigila mulder se cierre, pasará algo parecido con los índices, y nos iremos al Guano, y nuestras biopharmas contracíclicas deberían subir hasta el infinito..

Más o menos se refieren a eso, y los daily traderes haciendo "ruido" en la distribución....


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Estos HDP de cintra me han reventado el stop y p'abajo... como pille a algún broker lo coso a hostias...



¿Cuando te vas a subir al carro del Nasdaq? Mira que vas a perderte la fiesta del barco


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Cuando te vas a subir al carro del Nasdaq? Mira que vas a perderte la fiesta del barco



Seguramente cuando el cambio llegue a 2$ = 1€ ... :


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Cuando te vas a subir al carro del Nasdaq? Mira que vas a perderte la fiesta del barco



Además le regalaríamos un saco de guano de 25 kg.. sé donde pillarlos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Sep 2009)

Corto en Tel a 18.8


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corto en Tel a 18.8



Haciendo patria... con dos cojones... :



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

Así me imagino yo a Tonuel :****

YouTube - Ezequiel Peña - Por La Puerta Grande

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2009)

El S&P cerrando su gap ahora mismo, esto ya lo adelanté esta mañana, a pesar de todo sigue en rojo, pero es un rojo pálido.


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Así me imagino yo a Tonuel :****




LOL... :


Pedazo de julay... 



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (21 Sep 2009)

he comprado unas Ariad a 2,48 más que nada para sujetaros el valor un poco, pensando en el bien del foro


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Así me imagino yo a Tonuel :****
> 
> YouTube - Ezequiel Peña - Por La Puerta Grande
> 
> Un saludo



Juer Wataru vaya videos que ves,de donde sacas esto???
A tonuel le pega mas este:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HcYKRzy92Hk&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HcYKRzy92Hk&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

tag: *con el culo roto por unos pipitos...*



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Juer Wataru vaya videos que ves,de donde sacas esto???



 Yo no tengo culpa que en las portadas salgan pivitas... 

Un saludo


----------



## Astur147 (21 Sep 2009)

Aquí otro de esos que os lee a diario pero escribe poco, dentro de Aria a 2.50


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Bienvenido al "barco" del amor. XD LOVE BOAT -

http://www.erasmusworld.com/portal/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?viewmode=flat&topic_id=8997&forum=72


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Joder vamos a tener a este paso por lo menos un 5% de la empresa...


----------



## Efren (21 Sep 2009)

Y encima forocochero buff


----------



## Astur147 (21 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Bienvenido al "barco" del amor. XD LOVE BOAT -



Gracias! Hoy completé los trámites y resulta que en R4 Oviedo trabaja un conocido


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Por ahora, los mejores brokers del mercado nacional....


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Las ventas de CATEPILLAR de nuevo KAO -48%


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Por ahora, los mejores brokers del mercado nacional....



¿Te dan comisión?


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Siguen echando a peques en KOOL, está apuntito de romper.... suerte quien la lleve en cartera!


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Te dan comisión?



Bonos de corretaje... : pero es que soy... un cliente VIP!


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

Mulder... ¿como llevas las lineas...?

Mañana me jugaré las becas de la universidad de mis hijos a que rompemos los 12000... :



Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Tonuel... eso ni lo dudes!!!!

Becas... que es esoooooo ... suena a los años 80!!!!


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... eso ni lo dudes!!!!
> 
> Becas... que es esoooooo ... suena a los años 80!!!!



Me las voya a jugar... :





Mas que nada porque estoy seguro que no se las van a dar... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Ya... dentro de 20 años tus hijos.... estarán viviendo en otro país.

20 años...... mientras los vas encargando. XD


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya... dentro de 20 años tus hijos.... estarán viviendo en otro país.
> 
> 20 años...... mientras los vas encargando. XD




Me gusta planificar bien el futuro... ya sabes... 


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Sep 2009)

Como el DJI no rompa los 9800 al cierre el Ibex las va a pasar putas mañana.


----------



## Bambi (21 Sep 2009)

El petróleo cae por debajo de los 70 dólares: miedo a una demanda débil - 21/09/09 - 1556055 - elEconomista.es


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> El petróleo cae por debajo de los 70 dólares: miedo a una demanda débil - 21/09/09 - 1556055 - elEconomista.es



Genial, a ver si nos baja el USD...

GTXI se desinfla.. estoy tentado de vender...

Alguien las lleva?


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

Agh! Que poco se ha movido esto...

Estoy tentado de meter más pasta en la cuenta... pero ya estamos en Octubre buuahh... jajja

BankAtlantic Bancorp, Inc. - Google Finance

Más de un 20% de Shorters...

Por cierto NICO, Enhorabuena por tus Wamuq, desde 0.05 vas camino del 300%.


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Hoy de nuevo....

CEL-SCI Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## chameleon (21 Sep 2009)

jajajaja, menudo hecho relevante. "hello! que seguimos hundiéndonos!!" jajajja



> REYAL URBIS, S.A. Otros Hechos Relevantes
> 
> * Hecho relevante de REYAL URBIS, S.A. 11 KB
> * La sociedad comunica como continuación al hecho relevante número 108.973 de 26 de mayo de 2009, que continúa en proceso de negociación con sus entidades financieras para la refinanciación de su deuda financiera.


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Sep 2009)

Que pillines, todo el mundo comprando Ariad para poder subir al yate...


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

La gran manisubida de hace unas semanas en sector de los zombies chicharreros... no es por casualidad, pero me temo que con reyal urbis... van a jugar como hicieron con PRISA en su momento.

Cualquier noticia... parecerá que han vuelto los buenos tiempos... y subirá como la espuma......... recuerdo cuando estaba PRISA a 1,00€ ....

Hay que estar "abonado" a ciertas agencias para seguir sus pasos. BRIEF para octubre.


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2009)

Hoy era el día para que ARIAd se fuera a las nubes (apertura de la semana post-congreso).

Hará que armarse de paciencia y tener mucho cuidado.

Wait and see.


----------



## Kujire (21 Sep 2009)

pecata no les animes no les animes ... que están salidíssssimos:

... aunque visto lo visto como operan ... son más de palabras que de hechos


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Sep 2009)

Menudo calentón AIG

casi un 20%

menos mal que compre unas cuantas


----------



## Carolus Rex (21 Sep 2009)

Mirad esto: CHIP

Hace un mes (0.70USD) la recomendaron en un blog. :

Lo de WAMUQ tambien tiene tela ¿Cuando decían que era el juicio?

Salu2


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> pecata no les animes no les animes ... que están salidíssssimos:
> 
> ... aunque visto lo visto como operan ... son más de palabras que de hechos



Juuass Ya sabía yo que si estabas tan calladita era por algo... jaja

Touche... somos cobardes... pero seguimos vivos!!!


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2009)

Mañana que nadie se ponga corto o le pasará como a estos:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mxJi-si5FRY&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mxJi-si5FRY&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Que nadie diga que no estaba avisado.


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

TLC Vision Corporation (USA) - Google Finance


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

Mulder esa película fue un verdadero crimen contra su versión original...

Por lo demás... OK!!


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mulder esa película fue un verdadero crimen contra su versión original...
> 
> Por lo demás... OK!!



La cazadora que muestra Tom en la película, la tengo en casa, es de BELSTAFF -HERO VERSION... very nice. XD


----------



## Efren (21 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mañana que nadie se ponga corto o le pasará como a estos:
> 
> Que nadie diga que no estaba avisado.



Durante varios días o sólo mañana?

El s&p está bastante tranquilo


----------



## Kujire (21 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juuass Ya sabía yo que si estabas tan calladita era por algo... jaja
> 
> Touche... somos cobardes... pero seguimos vivos!!!



jeje .... cómo se nota que todo el foro va largo jiji... sólo por eso me apetece ponerme más y más la mini .... es que detesto la fanfarronería. Ya van 2 lunes pillando "pagafants"... mucho "vicio" veo por aki


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La cazadora que muestra Tom en la película, la tengo en casa, es de BELSTAFF -HERO VERSION... very nice. XD



Pero que pijo que eres... jajaja

(Ahora la miro... por si me mola me dices cuanto sale...)

Kujire... Monjita...


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> jeje .... cómo se nota que todo el foro va largo jiji... sólo por eso me apetece ponerme más y más la mini .... es que detesto la fanfarronería. Ya van 2 lunes pillando "pagafants"... mucho "vicio" veo por aki



Vale, pero ¿cuanto vas palmando con las minis? porque los lunes salen ranas (y solo por las mañanas europeas) pero el resto de días....

Queda una semanita para que servidor se ponga la mini, pero eso no ocurrirá antes y eso que hoy me han hecho sufrir un poco, pero ahora mismo estoy largo y en color verde


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

BELSTAFF - HERO JACKET MAN - Clothing Company SpA







XL









La Harley viene de regalo. XD


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2009)

Efren dijo:


> Durante varios días o sólo mañana?
> 
> El s&p está bastante tranquilo



Mañana va a ser un día muy duro para todo aquel que lleve cortos, los demás días puede que tengamos algún bandazo, pero lo tendremos desde más arriba, de todas formas yo no recomendaría cortos hasta la semana que viene en cualquier caso.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

? 900 euros...

¿ Y hay alguna de marca china que se le parezca? 

Ni de coña...xD usteC que es un potentado... yo esos lujos no me los puedo permitir... juas.


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Si has visto la última de Tarantino...


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ? 900 euros...
> 
> ¿ Y hay alguna de marca china que se le parezca?
> 
> Ni de coña...xD usteC que es un potentado... yo esos lujos no me los puedo permitir... juas.



Y yo que quiero comprarme un Barbour (clásica) para el invierno, si total 'solo' piden 300€ por ella. A ver si este año las plusvalías me dan para comprarme una.


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

En las rozas village outlet ... tienes algunas a buen precio 300,00€ ... depende de las fechas.... y en tienda oficial en Madrid... hay promos.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Sep 2009)

DP! una que me gustaba... 1000 euros!!! ¿Son a medida o que? Digo yo... que me dejarán escoger a la Vaca ¿no?.

Pfff se me saltan hasta las lagrimas solo en pensar abrir la cartera y soltar mil pavos... :


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mañana que nadie se ponga corto o le pasará como a estos:
> Que nadie diga que no estaba avisado.




Gracias hamijo... mañana la primera operación del dia se la dedicaré... y sin stops... como tiene que ser... :




Kujire dijo:


> jeje .... cómo se nota que todo el foro va largo jiji... sólo por eso me apetece ponerme más y más la mini.... es que detesto la fanfarronería. Ya van 2 lunes pillando "pagafantas"... mucho "vicio" veo por aki





Yo lo que veo claro es donde se celebrará la fiesta de Ariad... con sus chavalas y todo...














Saludos


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Pues en el CI se las quitan de las manos... hoyga!!!... como dicen por aquí!

Yo tengo unas 6 belstaff de piel, me gusta coleccionarlas:

Y un par de waxcotton y otra de pluma.


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Yo lo que veo claro es donde se celebrará la fiesta de Ariad... con sus chavalas y todo...













Tonuel... te he dicho que NO me vuelvas a poner la foto de tus ligues... : el viaje a ESCOCIA ... te ha dejado huella.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Esas chaquetas ya las conocía yo, son bastante snob, se suelen llevar para mostrar status o intentar aparentarlo.

Yo aunque tuviera 100.000.000€ ahora mismo en cash, no me las compraría.

Los abrigos buenos que tengo, son comprados en un fabricante de cuero que hay entre Soria y Burgos, y no tienen nada que envidiar a esas... y salen tiradas...

Si hay frio extremo, tengo un gorro del ejército ruso... que no es de marca tampoco pero abriga lo suyo...

XD!!


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... te he dicho que NO me vuelvas a poner la foto de tus ligues... el viaje a ESCOCIA ... te ha dejado huella.



Ésa es la de Mulder... lo mio son las chavalas de 20-27... 


Por cierto...

Yo no pagaria ni cinco euros por la ropa que habeis puesto... se nota que no sois unos gentlemen... :o









Saludos


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Yo las compro porque me gustan los acabados... las marcas, suelen ser discretas.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> jeje .... cómo se nota que todo el foro va largo jiji... sólo por eso me apetece ponerme más y más la mini .... es que detesto la fanfarronería. Ya van 2 lunes pillando "pagafants"... mucho "vicio" veo por aki



Yo estoy corto,con dos 0 0


----------



## Kujire (21 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Vale, pero ¿cuanto vas palmando con las minis? porque los lunes salen ranas (y solo por las mañanas europeas) pero el resto de días....



Los europeos son más perrofláuticos que los green-gos, por eso desde el viernes tengo la caña puesta en europa, (por cierto a una señorita no se le pregunta ni su edad ... ni lo que gana



> Queda una semanita para que servidor se ponga la mini, pero eso no ocurrirá antes y eso que hoy me han hecho sufrir un poco, pero ahora mismo estoy largo y en color verde



ummm ... pues lo más adecuado es decirle: "Buenas noches y Buena suerte" - el resto de la historia no hace falta que se la cuente ...


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo estoy corto,con dos 0 0




Ten cuidado... no te los dejen bien pelados... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Tonuel... como busquemos tu retrato de las fallas de marzo.... XD


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... como busquemos tu retrato de las fallas de marzo.... XD




Os sorprenderia... :



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo las compro porque me gustan los acabados... las marcas, suelen ser discretas.



Esa marca es de todo menos discreta, tenga cuidado porque es "bastante buscada" por los amigos de lo ajeno para hacer seguimientos... ya sabeis, las mafias analizan a los individuos antes de entrar a robar...

Tengo amigos policias así que tened cuidado...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ten cuidado... no te los dejen bien pelados...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Pelados y llenos de amor 

Un beso guapa


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Pelados y llenos de amor
> 
> Un beso guapa



Mariposón...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Sep 2009)

Mulder mañana tengo un gran owned para ti


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

SObre el cierre a 2,60 me temo que será otro día.....

Ariad: 2,48...


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Pelados y llenos de amor
> 
> Un beso guapa



go talk to your neighbor again so I can tap your wifes azz while your over there. Im your other neighbor.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> go talk to your neighbor again so I can tap your wifes azz while your over there. Im your other neighbor.



Si mis vecinos hablaran  les tengo fritos a los pobres a fiestas y ruidos varios


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Sep 2009)

Bueno,me han entrado hoy 3246 arias mas a 2,46 esta visto que no quieren darme todas las que pido.


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... te he dicho que NO me vuelvas a poner la foto de tus ligues...




Aquí tienes la tuya hamijo... que la disfrutes... 











Ya nos contarás como te fué... 


Buenas noches y buena suerte...


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Sep 2009)

Que salidorros estais hoy... 
A ver si empiezan a subir las Ariad porque si no os dispersais.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que salidorros estais hoy...
> A ver si empiezan a subir las Ariad porque si no os dispersais.



Bueno, mientras no juguemos al "yo nunca" no tenemos de qué preocuparnos  es muy divertido cuando hay 50% hombres 50% mujeres...


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Si mis vecinos hablaran  les tengo fritos a los pobres a fiestas y ruidos varios



Esas lineas no iban dirigidas a vos.

Sorry.


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Aquí tienes la tuya hamijo... que la disfrutes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vaya, vaya... me gusta ver los travelos que te has formateado. 

Me gustan morenas y pelirrojas.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Sep 2009)

Es mencionarles una fiesta en un barco y se vuelven locos... para que no decaiga la fiesta,si llegan a los 45$ pongo unas botellas de Dom Perignon a la party...







A los acc VIP de LVMH tienen pack de bienvenida con barra libre con Eva Herzigova,Tonuel aqui si que hay que meterse...


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2009)

Eva me ha confirmado que estará disponible....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Ya que habláis de travelos... una vez por Granvía me arrolló uno de unos 95kg, me cogió los huevos y me dijo: "Soy tu putita fóllame"...

Jajaja, todavía me descojono... que grandes recuerdos de Madrid...


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ya que habláis de travelos... una vez por Granvía me arrolló uno de unos 95kg, me cogió los huevos y me dijo: "*Soy tu putita fóllame*"...
> 
> Jajaja, todavía me descojono... que grandes recuerdos de Madrid...




¿Y cómo acabó...? 





Saludos


----------



## Burney (21 Sep 2009)

hola gente

hoy apenas he podido seguir el mercado, voy a echar un vistazo para ponerme al dia

por cierto, feo cierre de las ariad, al final nos la pegaremos como este gato... 

lo que haremos los de ariad


----------



## tonuel (21 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Vaya, vaya... me gusta ver los travelos...





Ya sabia yo que le gustaria... 



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Y cómo acabó...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Le dije que sería mejor que fuera fiel a Tonuel y dejara la calle, que con las plusvalías del botas la podía sacar de la calle...



Pues como va a acabar mamón, ´diciéndole al travelo que se dejara de rollos y me devolviera los huevos que eran míos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Sep 2009)

Jajaja me acaban de soplar que ZP quería a Miguel Bosé como ministro de Cultura...

El Bosé por lo visto dijo que nó (se vé que estaba sobrecualificado para el puesto XD!!!!)

Voy a ir mirando el Craiglist y el careerbuilder para salir de Hispanistán a la velocidad de la luz....


----------



## LOLO08 (21 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> hola gente
> 
> hoy apenas he podido seguir el mercado, voy a echar un vistazo para ponerme al dia
> 
> ...



Burney, parece que las puleva se van al garete...menos mal que al final no entré...


----------



## Burney (21 Sep 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Burney, parece que las puleva se van al garete...menos mal que al final no entré...



yo tampoco entré porque estaba fuera de la oficina, pero bueno, si hubiera entrado en cuanto hubiera perdido el 1,50 me hubiera salido como las balas

por mi parte creo que el chicharreo se ha acabado por ahora... de todas formas yo no descarto en absoluto que le den otro trallazo al alza...

PD: Menos mal que este finde ya tomé la decisión de evitar largos... las MTS han atravesado los 27 euros a la baja como si fuera mantequilla...


----------



## Burney (22 Sep 2009)

Grafico intradiario del IBEX actualizado.

En principio faltaría un tramo alcista final hasta el 11900 y luego caida hasta por lo menos el 11500.

A ver si mañana estoy en la oficina y puedo seguir el mercado...

Suerte


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

A los buenos días!



Kujire dijo:


> Los europeos son más perrofláuticos que los green-gos, por eso desde el viernes tengo la caña puesta en europa, (por cierto a una señorita no se le pregunta ni su edad ... ni lo que gana



Parece que ultimamente es buen sistema ponerse corto entre el mediodía (europeo) del viernes y el lunes a mediodía (europeo también).

Disculpe mi grosería, mala educación y avidez inquisitoria, pero solo se trataba de una pregunta concreta sobre un tema concreto no creo que ud. viva de esto a pesar de ser una señorita


----------



## chameleon (22 Sep 2009)

están distribuyendo
subidas y bajadas sin alejarse mucho, sin perder los canales
correcioncillas para que entren gacelillas


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> están distribuyendo
> subidas y bajadas sin alejarse mucho, sin perder los canales
> correcioncillas para que entren gacelillas



Aun no toca distribuir, según Cárpatos las manos fuertes aun están comprando, según mi propio sistema sigo viendo como entra el dinero (no ahora mismo, pero si a lo largo de los días) y creo que más de uno va a llevarse varias sorpresas durante esta semana.

Ayer cuando el Stoxx andaba por el 2840 decía que el dinero estaba indicando que debería estar unos 30-40 puntos más arriba y hoy hemos abierto por encima de 2870, todo va cuadrando muy bien aunque nos hagan teatrillos.


----------



## carvil (22 Sep 2009)

Buenos dias 

Resistencia actual en el E-mini 1069





chameleon dijo:


> están distribuyendo
> subidas y bajadas sin alejarse mucho, sin perder los canales
> correcioncillas para que entren gacelillas





Eso parece, pero con los japos cerrados es dificil saberlo con certeza, se negoció poco volúmen.


Salu2


----------



## carvil (22 Sep 2009)

No sé si esta posteado, es de ayer, para los Ariaderos.


https://ris.rois.com/YOCldQ-03BAi16...APINEWS?FORMAT=HTML&TEXT=1253532902nBw215230a



Salu2


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

Mulder... ésta va por usted...


*Largo *en *criteria *a *3,475*.... sin stops... :



Saludos


----------



## pyn (22 Sep 2009)

Buenos días, seguimos con la misma tendencia... hace unos días que no opero porque tengo miedito. Voy a seguir mirando los toros desde la barrera.


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... ésta va por usted...
> 
> *Largo *en *criteria *a *3,475*.... sin stops... :



Hay que operar con stops aunque se pongan lejos, nunca se sabe por donde pueden venir dadas. Al menos hay que poner stop lejano.


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hay que operar con stops aunque se pongan lejos, nunca se sabe por donde pueden venir dadas. Al menos hay que poner stop lejano.



SL mental.... a 7,43€


Por cierto..


que alguien me explique lo de cintra... ¿podria ser denunciable...? :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Buenos días.

En las pocas ocasiones que te pones largo... eliges mal la compañia.... si estabas en CINTRA -corto y cierro- por qué no has seguido el juego de las agencias.... ve a largo!

CINTRA&FERROVIAL tienen un mismo cordón umbilical ... que los alimentan las agencias de siempre.


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> En las pocas ocasiones que te pones largo... eliges mal la compañia.... si estabas en CINTRA -corto y cierro- por qué no has seguido el juego de las agencias.... ve a largo!
> 
> CINTRA&FERROVIAL tienen un mismo cordón umbilical ... que los alimentan las agencias de siempre.



Como dice Kujire a veces, no sin razón, los mercados están manipulados y hay que seguir a los manipuladores.


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> En las pocas ocasiones que te pones largo... eliges mal la compañia.... si estabas en CINTRA -corto y cierro- por qué no has seguido el juego de las agencias.... ve a largo!
> 
> CINTRA&FERROVIAL tienen un mismo cordón umbilical ... que los alimentan las agencias de siempre.



De cintra paso a estas alturas y con las criterias se a lo que juegan y tienen uno de los mayores apalancamientos... por eso digo que comprar acciones es de pobres... :


Pero bien... me van a durar poco en la cartera... el viernes fuera... 



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (22 Sep 2009)

Buenos días, Mulder está fino ultimamente...

tonuel no te pongas largo en Cintra que entré ayer en Ferrovial déjalas que caminen


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Buenos días, Mulder está fino ultimamente...
> 
> tonuel no te pongas largo en Cintra que entré ayer en Ferrovial déjalas que caminen




De momento no... pero ya llegará mi venganza... y le aseguró que no se producirá estando largo... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

Cintra está para unos cortos... ¿nadie se anima...? 


A 7,77 las venden... capicua...


Saludos


----------



## Bambi (22 Sep 2009)

para que te animes ...

Bill Gross: se avecina una fuerte caída en las bolsas - 21/09/09 - 1556642 - elEconomista.es

aunque me parece que es parte interesada, siendo gestor del mayor fondo de bonos del mundo


----------



## chollero (22 Sep 2009)

los 17000 de juanluis están a la vuelta de la esquina, y yo largo en ARIA...


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> para que te animes ...



No vayas jodiendo que voy largo... déjame disfrutar del momento... 


Saludos


----------



## Deudor (22 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Cintra está para unos cortos... ¿nadie se anima...?



Falta una semana para octubre, de momento está claro el rally.


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Sep 2009)

Buenos dias
Ya he terminado mi semana de curro nocturno.
El dolar se está hundiendo 1,478,en barrena
Quizás esta tarde los usanos den un buen tirón con los forexeros subiéndose al carro
De momento veo continuidad parriba.
Palomitas y tal
Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Uff me cago en el dollar!!!!

Se nos va a comer todas las plusvalías del Nasdaq... voy a tener que empezar a poner órdenes de venta...


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Uff me cago en el dollar!!!!
> 
> Se nos va a comer todas las plusvalías del Nasdaq... voy a tener que empezar a poner órdenes de venta...



Yo también mecagüen el dólar.Puede adelantar el MadMax si colapsa y se van al guano las "tesorerías"usanas.
Por eso me quedo zampando palomitas...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Yo también mecagüen el dólar.Puede adelantar el MadMax si colapsa y se van al guano las "tesorerías"usanas.
> Por eso me quedo zampando palomitas...



Ya he metido el el sistema "mis apuestas"

Si todo sale ok me quedo un poco más defensivo en la cartera, dejando liquidez para los cortos...


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Uff me cago en el dollar!!!!





Wbuffete dijo:


> Yo también mecagüen el dólar...





Pues yo ya me cagué hace tiempo... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

Vamos a ver si alguien es capaz de seguir el hilo de mi argumentación basada en la lógica:

Ayer los índices cayeron, el petroleo bajó y el dólar subió, para la semana que viene espero grandes bajadas en las bolsas, lo cual quiere decir petroleo a la baja y dólar al alza. Tenemos al petroleo con el último máximo el 25 de agosto y al euro/dólar en máximos de los últimos meses.

Tomemos además como agravante el evento de que en octubre la FED deja de inyectar dinero y el gobierno USA empezará a salirse del accionariado de algunos grandes bancos.

Entonces ¿es buen momento para vender acciones norteamericanas anticíclicas? NO

Que alguien que me discuta esto, por favor. Es que tal vez tengo las cosas demasiado claras pero no logro encontrar nada que obstaculice mi linea argumental ¿que es lo que no estoy viendo?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Vamos a ver si alguien es capaz de seguir el hilo de mi argumentación basada en la lógica:
> 
> Ayer los índices cayeron, el petroleo bajó y el dólar subió, para la semana que viene espero grandes bajadas en las bolsas, lo cual quiere decir petroleo a la baja y dólar al alza. Tenemos al petroleo con el último máximo el 25 de agosto y al euro/dólar en máximos de los últimos meses.
> 
> ...




Seguramente sea así, por eso voy a dejar en cartera algunos valores, en otros prefiero materializar plusvalías, porque si ahora son del 24% como siga subiendo el dolar van a ser del 10% aunque sigan en verde... además en mi caso tengo el 100% metido, liquidez 0, si viene muy fuerte el rojo en hispanistán por lo quemos que me quede algo pra un mini a lo pecata o un botas a lo tonuel...


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Vamos a ver si alguien es capaz de seguir el hilo de mi argumentación basada en la lógica:
> 
> Ayer los índices cayeron, el petroleo bajó y el dólar subió, para la semana que viene espero grandes bajadas en las bolsas, lo cual quiere decir petroleo a la baja y dólar al alza. Tenemos al petroleo con el último máximo el 25 de agosto y al euro/dólar en máximos de los últimos meses.




La lógica me dice que los papelitos verdes van a servir para limpiarse el culete... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Hoy casualmente han subido el precio obj de FERROVIAL a 42,00€ ... quieren dejar contentos a los accionistas de cintra en el canje... yo si tuviese accs de CINTRA, las vendería antes del trato.

Finales de octubre tienen JGA.


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> La lógica me dice que los papelitos verdes van a servir para limpiarse el culete... :o



¿es la misma lógica que usaste con los papelitos del botas?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿es la misma lógica que usaste con los papelitos del botas?



Mulder, cuantos €K tienes metidos en el Nasdaq? y en Ariad?

Creo que esto responde a tu pregunta...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy casualmente han subido el precio obj de FERROVIAL a 42,00€ ... quieren dejar contentos a los accionistas de cintra en el canje... yo si tuviese accs de CINTRA, las vendería antes del trato.
> 
> Finales de octubre tienen JGA.



El canje es 4 a 1,les quedan unos centimillos, yo large todas las ferrovial que tenia sobre los 25 leuros,incauto de mi...


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder, cuantos €K tienes metidos en el Nasdaq? y en Ariad?
> 
> Creo que esto responde a tu pregunta...



Pocos, pero porque no tengo más dinero, lo principal se va para el Eurostoxx porque eso si que me da muy buenas plusvalías a corto plazo.

Ya he dicho unas cuantas veces en este hilo que me gustaría entrar a operar con el S&P y no lo hago porque está denominado en dólares y además mi broker no me da libro de órdenes en el S&P (aunque esto es algo secundario, pero me gusta tenerlo), además me piden más garantías por contrato que en el Stoxx, incluso con el cambio a día de hoy.

Tal vez dentro de un tiempo me decida.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Qué aburrimiento de foro últimamente por las mañanas... como se nota que estamos casi todos fuera o en yankis...


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Qué aburrimiento de foro últimamente por las mañanas... como se nota que estamos casi todos fuera o en yankis...



Hoy lo que ocurre también es que hemos tenido una fuerte subida a primeras horas de la mañana y desde entonces estamos laterales.

El Stoxx lleva un rango de 25 puntos de sus 40 diarios de media y es muy probable que no avance más hasta las noticias y/o apertura de los gringos.

El Ibex ya es aburrido en si mismo


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Sep 2009)

Buenas... ^___^!

Me uno al sentir popular ¡Me cago en el Dolar! 

Me viene genial para las vacaciones, pero leches... me está haciendo pupita :o.

Voy a ver como viene el marcado Usa.

Mulder, yo no entiendo eso que dices de que si en Octubre cae el mercado las Pharmas, se van a librar... si miramos los gráficos, estuvieron casi todas en mínimos en Marzo, por lo cual lo lógico es que si el mercado cae, ellas también, a no ser que sean caídas rápidas y del orden del 2%, a lo mejor se portan mejor... pero yo al menos no tengo ninguna seguridad en eso.

Un saludo

Del amigo Carpatos:

Mucha expectación al nivel de 1,48 en que está el euro. Se piensa que va a caer. Personalmente sigo pensando que tarde o temprano veremos al euro a 1,70, y me sigue pareciendo una muy mala idea tener inversiones en un moneda que vale menos que la del monopoly. El valor es de esta moneda es psicológico, una moneda sustentada sobre deudas y una impresora de billetes, no tiene el valor que se le supone.


----------



## Deudor (22 Sep 2009)

Cada vez más señales broteverdistas.....
Se me cae un mito burbujista, para mí una de las referencias en política monetaria, y de lo más serio que hay por ahí, los que seguis serenitymarkets le conocereis:
Jose Luis Martinez Campuzano

Invertia.com - Martínez Campuzano: “No tiene sentido ahora mantener estrategias defensivas, pese al mal de altura”

El tio translada la incertidumbre a medio plazo, pero admite que las riadas de liquidez son imparables.

pues igual tampoco "será en noviembre....."


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Uff el dollar le queda nada para devaluarse hoy un 1%....


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Que ha pasado en SACYR, para que suba de este modo, solo negociando menos de 500k accs?


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Uff el dollar le queda nada para devaluarse hoy un 1%....



La cosa es que veo al dolar a medio plazo en torno a 1.2-1.30.

Aquí hablamos de que nos queda 1 año antes de que el BCE suba los tipos... pero la FED los bajó mucho antes, y este Viernes hay reunión de la FED sobre los tipos, ya veréis como insinúan algo muy ligeramente para que los Chinos/ europeos no se los coman.

He ahí mi opinión jajaja

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que ha pasado en SACYR, para que suba de este modo, solo negociando menos de 500k accs?



Es la conocida envidia española... "ya no voy a ser menos..." :o


Por cierto...


como mis criterias rompan los 3,52... las plusvalias tenderán a infinito... dos veces... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> La cosa es que veo al dolar a medio plazo en torno a 1.2-1.30...




Cuando hablas de medio plazo... ¿a cuántos años te refieres...? 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que ha pasado en SACYR, para que suba de este modo, solo negociando menos de 500k accs?



¿no has leido el último lema de Sacyr en sus anuncios?

"Hacemos lo imposible" jajajaja


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Como se pasan los amiguetes con SACYr... si hubiese mantenido desde los 5,25€ .... + dramatico es el caso con OHL... desde los 6,x€ que la vendí. :-((((


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Por cierto.. ARIAd +4% en PM. 

Se me ha olvidado comentarlo ------para los hombres de poca fe... AKA "LUCA" XD


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Por cierto.. ARIAd +4% en PM.
> 
> Se me ha olvidado, comentarlo para los hombres de poca fe... AKA "LUCA"



... Son trampas... xD ¿Eres tu?No nos mientas... mientras que suban da igual el método... jaja


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mulder, yo no entiendo eso que dices de que si en Octubre cae el mercado las Pharmas, se van a librar... si miramos los gráficos, estuvieron casi todas en mínimos en Marzo, por lo cual lo lógico es que si el mercado cae, ellas también, a no ser que sean caídas rápidas y del orden del 2%, a lo mejor se portan mejor... pero yo al menos no tengo ninguna seguridad en eso.



Bien, en marzo llegaron a mínimos, las acciones siempre guardan cierta correlación con las bolsas pero eso no quiere decir que hayan bajado tanto, voy a ponerte como ejemplo una comparación entre una farma inglesa y un banco inglés (Glaxo vs. Barclays):







Y ahora lo mismo pero en Alemania, una farma y un banco (Bayer vs Deutsche bank):







Se ve claro, ¿verdad? las farmas bajan pero no lo hacen tan mal como los bancos en los malos tiempos, a no ser que haya una burbuja de farmas.


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

La burbuja de las BIOTECH ... en mi opinión... se dieron en el año 2000.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Por cierto.. ARIAd +4% en PM.
> 
> Se me ha olvidado comentarlo ------para los hombres de poca fe... AKA "LUCA" XD



Me hace mucha gracia ese comentario..

Todos sabemos qué pasa con Ariad cuando vá muy fuerte en el PM, que se pa pega, aunque luego cierre el gap a la baja...

Yo no soy de poca fe DP, no quiero estar comiendo sopa 1 año...XD!!


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

ARNA de nuevo.... PM

Arena Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Las sacyr suben por el proyecto del canal que han vendido a pérdidas... una buena inversión en publicidad XD!


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Si lo digo... porque te veo muy preocupado con las inversiones... hay que dejarlas crecer... puedes hacer tradeo todos los días con "otras" y dejar alguna aparcada.

Sin acritud. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si lo digo... porque te veo muy preocupado con las inversiones... hay que dejarlas crecer... puedes hacer tradeo todos los días con "otras" y dejar alguna aparcada.
> 
> Sin acritud. XD



Si eso es lo que hago.. si tengo 5 valores en cartera!

Ya va ariad en el PM a +0,81% siempre hace igual..

Wataru vamos a tener que abrir una cuenta en USA para poder hacer negocio en el PM cuando vayamos de vacas XD!


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Mientras no perdamos el nuevo suelo de los 2.50USD en ARIAd... vamos bien.


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

De momento las demás te van bien.... GTXI y algunas que no recuerdo, aparte de ARIAd.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Sep 2009)

Me puse corto en Cintra a 7.84,mantengo los cortos en Tel


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> De momento las demás te van bien.... GTXI y algunas que no recuerdo, aparte de ARIAd.



Ahí está el tema señor DP, que las ganacias de las otras se las ventila la subida del dollar... y GTXI no se me va a ir a 20 USD igual llega a 13 USD hoy y corrige un poco...

Quiero entrar en kool que igual hoy es día de volumen y mañana galopa y le saco un +30% y la vendo..


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

KOOL la veo camino de los 0.5xUSD ... lleva cayendo dos semanas.... ten cuidado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Siguen echando a peques en KOOL, está apuntito de romper.... suerte quien la lleve en cartera!



Entonces este comentario... es erroneo?

Tengo la orden de compra en 0,5x


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Ya va Ariad en -1,60% en el Pm, eso ya es mejor señal, si lo cierra así abre con gap al alza.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Entonces este comentario... es erroneo?
> 
> Tengo la orden de compra en 0,5x



Luca será otro año... estas vacaciones a falta de unos días (por si sale alguna oferta mejor) ya están seleccionadas... Rio de Janerio-costear... y camino a Paraguay unos días... ^___^!

Pero bueno... quiero viajar a NY, en SU primavera estaría genial, viaje escapada del tipo 4 días.

Un saludo

Las que van bien por ahora son las Hytm

¿Tu donde miras el PRE? Yo las veo a 2.54...


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me puse corto en Cintra a 7.84,mantengo los cortos en Tel




Fuera de criteria a 3,51... 


Voy a ver si cuando vuelva de comer a los americanos les da por cerrar el gap de Mulder... :



Saludos


----------



## pyn (22 Sep 2009)

OWNED!!!!!!!!!

EPIX Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> OWNED!!!!!!!!!
> 
> EPIX Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance



Puff.. EPIX= EPIC FAIL.... que chungos son los OTC... o te forras o te quedas pelado, es lo más parecido a la ruleta...

Miro el PM y el AH en google finance o en nasdaq. y sí, ahora está a 2,54.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca será otro año... estas vacaciones a falta de unos días (por si sale alguna oferta mejor) ya están seleccionadas... Rio de Janerio-costear... y camino a Paraguay unos días... ^___^!
> 
> Pero bueno... quiero viajar a NY, *en SU primavera *estaría genial, viaje escapada del tipo 4 días.
> 
> ...



Wataru donde vives? cantan mucho ya tus errores con las estaciones...

Por no decir lo de pasar 4 dias en NY cuando son 8 horas de vuelo + jetlag... + perder un día a la vuelta...

Lo digo sin acritud por si me tengo que ir de Hispanistán rápido, de momento tengo pensado Texas al igual que Mulder...


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wataru donde vives? cantan mucho ya tus errores con las estaciones...
> 
> Por no decir lo de pasar 4 dias en NY cuando son 8 horas de vuelo + jetlag... + perder un día a la vuelta...
> 
> Lo digo sin acritud por si me tengo que ir de Hispanistán rápido, de momento tengo pensado Texas al igual que Mulder...



Juas, soy de Cádiz, ya sabéis como dice Hannibal, cuanto más al Sur peor... jaja

Me refería 4 días completos para una escapada... pero vamos no es mi prioridad ahora mismo los Usa.

Los americanos que conozco son buena gente, pero no se si aguantaría vivir allí, todo será acostumbrarse ^^!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas, soy de Cádiz, ya sabéis como dice Hannibal, cuanto más al Sur peor... jaja
> 
> Me refería 4 días completos para una escapada... pero vamos no es mi prioridad ahora mismo los Usa.
> 
> Los americanos que conozco son buena gente, pero no se si aguantaría vivir allí, todo será acostumbrarse ^^!



Yo tengo buenos amigos en Cadiz y Jerez... en fin de año suelo ir a las bodegas, y a la viña en carnavales también...


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Fuera de criteria a 3,51...



Creí que las ibas a aguantar hasta el viernes.



tonuel dijo:


> Voy a ver si cuando vuelva de comer a los americanos les da por cerrar el gap de Mulder...



Veo dudoso que hoy los gringos cierren su gap, está algo lejos y espero más subidas.

Aunque todo puede suceder.


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Sep 2009)

Buenas,

Como veo que ya hoy estáis más relajados , voy con una de mis preguntas de inculta bursátil.

¿Por qué está el Mini-Ibex a 11800, si el contado lo veo a 11850? ¿Como puede haber tanta diferencia? La semana pasada iban casi a la par...


----------



## Sylar (22 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Como veo que ya hoy estáis más relajados , voy con una de mis preguntas de inculta bursátil.
> 
> ¿Por qué está el Mini-Ibex a 11800, si el contado lo veo a 11850? ¿Como puede haber tanta diferencia? La semana pasada iban casi a la par...



La semana pasada era el contrato de septiembre, a punto de expirar, y por tanto cercano al contado.

Hoy es el contrato de diciembre, y la diferencia (se llama "la base") se explica por expectativas de bajada hasta diciembre y tipos de interés.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Como veo que ya hoy estáis más relajados , voy con una de mis preguntas de inculta bursátil.
> 
> ¿Por qué está el Mini-Ibex a 11800, si el contado lo veo a 11850? ¿Como puede haber tanta diferencia? La semana pasada iban casi a la par...



Cuanto más se acerca el vencimiento mayor es la similitud, está basado en el mercado de futuros, originarios sobre los productos agrícolas, si un kilo de maíz estuviera más barato el día anterior en futuros que en contado , lo comprarían y venderían al contado... es raro pero tiene mucha lógica.

Vi unos vídeos de un profe catalán que lo explicaba muy bien...

Un saludo y si... hoy está más calmada la cosa


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas, soy de Cádiz, ya sabéis como dice Hannibal, cuanto más al Sur peor... jaja
> 
> Me refería 4 días completos para una escapada... pero vamos no es mi prioridad ahora mismo los Usa.
> 
> Los americanos que conozco son buena gente, pero no se si aguantaría vivir allí, todo será acostumbrarse ^^!



Ya decia yo que te notaba un poco trucha,eres de cadiz jajajajaja 

Yo voy mucho a Jerez al circuito y al Puerto Sta Maria, esta muy bien cadiz para pasar unos dias de vacaciones,sobre todo por la gente y las gambas de sanlucar jajajajaja

PD: Me pienso comprar una casita en Malaga para tirarme alli buena parte del año,estoy kemado de Madrid.Eso si a la mitad de lo que piden ahora :


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ya decia yo que te notaba un poco trucha,eres de cadiz jajajajaja
> 
> Yo voy mucho a Jerez al circuito y al Puerto Sta Maria, esta muy bien cadiz para pasar unos dias de vacaciones,sobre todo por la gente y las gambas de sanlucar jajajajaja
> 
> PD: Me pienso comprar una casita en Malaga para tirarme alli buena parte del año,estoy kemado de Madrid.Eso si a la mitad de lo que piden ahora :



En el Pto estoy mucho, mis padres se compraron un Adobao en Valdelagrana, en Invierno se está Genial... pero en Verano pfff que de gente.

A mi Madrid me marea... trato de pasar poco por allí la verdad, prefiero las ciudades más pequeñas.

Lo que dices de la gente, pues si. En Madrid hay mucho quemado de la vida y eso se nota... que de maleducados hay en el metro.


----------



## aksarben (22 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Lo que dices de la gente, pues si. En Madrid hay mucho quemado de la vida y eso se nota... que de maleducados hay en el metro.



Si solo fuera en el Metro...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Pero Hannibal, tu eras de Malaga no?

"Semos" unos cuantos andaluces por lo que veo... DP conexión con Córdoba tiene..


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pero Hannibal, tu eras de Malaga no?
> 
> "Semos" unos cuantos andaluces por lo que veo... DP conexión con Córdoba tiene..



Yo soy de Madrid de toda la vida,lo que pasa es que me suelo tirar gran parte del verano por Andalucia.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo soy de Madrid de toda la vida,lo que pasa es que me suelo tirar gran parte del verano por Andalucia.



Y te vas a rodar a Jerez y al Jarama no? te pilla un poco más cerca...

Porqué no te pillas una suzuki y corres la copa ¿?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Y te vas a rodar a Jerez y al Jarama no? te pilla un poco más cerca...
> 
> Porqué no te pillas una suzuki y corres la copa ¿?



Al Jarama desde el año pasado no ruedo alli,la urbanizacion que hay al lado denuncio al circuito por ruido,y solo permiten unos 7 eventos al año libres de ruido y dejaron de lado las carreras del RACE que alli se corrian,solo hay cursillos,tienes que ir con escape homologado,vamos una mierda,el circuito esta muy anticuado y es muy peligroso para lo que corren las 1000cc de hoy dia,yo me he dado buenas ostias alli y prefiero rodar en Albacete,Cheste,Jerez y Montmelo que son circuitos CEV en condiciones.
Manda huevos que la urbanizacion denuncie al circuito cuando el circuito estaba antes que los chalecitos,pero parece ser que unos jueces viven alli y han dado por el culo,esto es ejpain.


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Al Jarama desde el año pasado no ruedo alli,la urbanizacion que hay al lado denuncio al circuito por ruido,y solo permiten unos 7 eventos al año libres de ruido y dejaron de lado las carreras del RACE que alli se corrian,solo hay cursillos,tienes que ir con escape homologado,vamos una mierda,el circuito esta muy anticuado y es muy peligroso para lo que corren las 1000cc de hoy dia,yo me he dado buenas ostias alli y prefiero rodar en Albacete,Cheste,Jerez y Montmelo que son circuitos CEV en condiciones.
> Manda huevos que la urbanizacion denuncie al circuito cuando el circuito estaba antes que los chalecitos,pero parece ser que unos jueces viven alli y han dado por el culo,esto es ejpain.



Si, es como cuando la gente se compra unos pisos más baratos porque tienen vistas a una autovía o a un cementerio o a una empresa contaminante, y luego exigen con cartelitos en las ventanas, que les quiten ya la autovía / cementerio / empresa...

En fin...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Al Jarama desde el año pasado no ruedo alli,la urbanizacion que hay al lado denuncio al circuito por ruido,y solo permiten unos 7 eventos al año libres de ruido y dejaron de lado las carreras del RACE que alli se corrian,solo hay cursillos,tienes que ir con escape homologado,vamos una mierda,el circuito esta muy anticuado y es muy peligroso para lo que corren las 1000cc de hoy dia,yo me he dado buenas ostias alli y prefiero rodar en Albacete,Cheste,Jerez y Montmelo que son circuitos CEV en condiciones.
> Manda huevos que la urbanizacion denuncie al circuito cuando el circuito estaba antes que los chalecitos,pero parece ser que unos jueces viven alli y han dado por el culo,esto es ejpain.



Yo me quiero introducir en el motocross, que tengo varios circuitos cerca, a ver si las plusvalías de las Ariad van sobradas para pillar una YZ 250 o CR250, ahora están tiradas de precio...(de segunda mano hablo) e igual compro una TRX 850 para restaurar y dejarla nueva...


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

Los índices bajando y el dinero subiendo fuertemente, algo no casa en esta ecuación, a las 16:00 hay dato.

edito: desde la semana pasada vengo diciendo que esta semana íbamos a ver bandazos fuertes.


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Vamos a ver si alguien es capaz de seguir el hilo de mi argumentación basada en la lógica:
> 
> Ayer los índices cayeron, el petroleo bajó y el dólar subió, para la semana que viene espero grandes bajadas en las bolsas, lo cual quiere decir petroleo a la baja y dólar al alza. Tenemos al petroleo con el último máximo el 25 de agosto y al euro/dólar en máximos de los últimos meses.
> 
> ...



Mulder
Perdón por tardar en responder.

Ejemplo:
Soy un inversor extranjero(no usano)y creo que esto no es una bajada temporal del dólar,más bién a largo plazo,y profunda
Aplico el nuevo paradigma del hilo,tambien conocido como "Principio de Luca"en honor al coforero:
-¡Mecagüen el puto dólar!!
Desde ese momento,pienso que,cualquier activo en dólares(bonos,acciones,futuros de materias primas,etc)tiene más peligro que 2 niños jugando al ping-pong con una granada de mano.

Mientras la gente lo tome como una inofensiva bajada,veremos las bolsas con pasta venida del forex.
Si comienza el miedito y la gente comienza a aplicar el "Principio de Luca"...chungo.

Cuando veamos caer dolar y bolsa...a los botes.El bono ni te cuento como estara...
Saludos.


----------



## Burney (22 Sep 2009)

buenas tardes a todos

me he bajado del burro de Aria a 2,46.

Voy a intentar esperarlas a 2,2x.

Suerte


PD: El MACD diario dió señal de venta ayer. Es algo que le va a dar presión bajista...


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creí que las ibas a aguantar hasta el viernes.
> 
> Veo dudoso que hoy los gringos cierren su gap, está algo lejos y espero más subidas.
> 
> Aunque todo puede suceder.




Cerrado... 


Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Sep 2009)

De Cárpatos:



> Precios de viviendas mensuales en EEUU de julio suben 0,3 % con lo que llevan una interanual del -4,2 %, desde el -5 % anterior





> Ventas semanales de cadenas comerciales bajan -2,6% en la semana del 19 de este mes con respecto a la misma del año pasado. En las tres primeras semanas de septiembre suben +0,3% respecto a las mismas de agosto. Bajan -2,3% las de las tres primeras semanas de septiembre con respecto a las del año pasado. Dato otra vez mixto.





> Indicador de la FED de Richmond baja de -8 a -12 en septiembre


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Mulder
> Perdón por tardar en responder.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> ...



Es evidente que si vemos bajar la bolsa y el dólar a la vez es para asustarse, pero creo que hay que profundizar un poco en las razones por las cuales podría ocurrir eso.

La bolsa sube porque hay expectativas de inflación, esas mismas expectativas son las que hacen bajar a los bonos. La caida del dólar es precisamente el *origen* de esas expectativas de inflación, se inyecta dinero y entonces el dinero vale menos, los que tienen dinero en USA corren a invertir su dinero en activos foráneos y hace que las bolsas de todo el mundo suban más que la propia de USA, los que no quieren arriesgar allende los mares también meten su dinero en la bolsa patria.

Si no hay expectativas de inflación porque la FED deja de inyectar dinero, como está previsto para octubre, las expectativas de inflación se relajan, el dinero vuelve a USA, sale de las bolsas y se refugia en los bonos.

Lo que hace el petroleo, salvo algún tirón sumamente especulativo es seguir al dólar a la inversa para mantener su precio, aunque al ser materia prima tiene una serie de ajustes estacionales.

Será dificil justificar entonces una bajada del dólar conjuntamente con una bajada de las bolsas, eso querría decir que hay una nueva potencia económica en el mundo, aunque puede parecer que los dólares no valgan mucho lo cierto es que aun siguen siendo el pilar del mundo financiero.

De todas formas algunos analistos ya anuncian algún terremoto cambiario-monetario, pero no creo que lo veamos a corto plazo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Para que luego digan que si soy de poca fé agorero etc etc.

Ariad -2%

Cuando sube fuerte en el PM SIEMPRE se la pega...


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

chiu chiu... tonuel no le des al botón rojo... chiu chiu... :



Saludos :


----------



## Kujire (22 Sep 2009)

Bueeeeeenas

Luca creo comenté de que Aria estaba perdiendo fuelle, aunque no es nada preocupante, ahora bien una línea de negocio parece ser un poco "peligrosa" para los pacientes, a ver si la apañan.

Por cierto, bonita caída desde máximos del día


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Mal sufridor eres.... NASDAQ un mercado donde hay controlar las emociones.


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

En ARIAd, tenemos TRES compuestos en cartera, lo de ayer, era una comb con otro fármaco, y en pacientes terminales, desahuciados.

Pre-screening patients that have undergone abdominal or pelvic radiotherapy out of the segment with difficult to treat, resistant, and refractory cancers, in the future, doesn't detract from the impressive clinical benefit response rate achieved. P1 results, a "net positive", hence the combination warrants further clinical evaluation.


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Sep 2009)

Mulder
No se trata de lo que vayan a inyectar,se trata de lo que ya han inyectado.Se han pasado 3 pueblos.


----------



## Kujire (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En ARIAd, tenemos TRES compuestos en cartera, lo de ayer, era una comb con otro fármaco, y en pacientes terminales, desahuciados.



Eso supongo, porque sino a ver quién es el guapo que se mete eso en vena, los resultados fueron malos. A ver cómo nos salen los otros, yo cruzo los dedos:


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Mulder
> No se trata de lo que vayan a inyectar,se trata de lo que ya han inyectado.Se han pasado 3 pueblos.



Bien ¿y que? el dólar sigue siendo la moneda de referencia en el mundo aunque le quede poco para serlo, en este momento lo es y esta condición es como el análisis técnico: hasta el rabo todo es toro.

Mientras los chinos y japos sigan tragando deuda así seguiremos.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Eso supongo, porque sino a ver quién es el guapo que se mete eso en vena, los resultados fueron malos. A ver cómo nos salen los otros, yo cruzo los dedos:



En algunos pubs de Madrid sirven copas que seguro tiene que ser peor que esto


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

Apriétense el cinturón y no fumen que vamos a despegar....

edito: parece que el despegue ha sido fallido


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Sep 2009)

Juas, si digo Go Aria ¿me tiráis piedras? jaja

Luca... mal día, también en Hytm nos la están dando...

Mulder, tienes razón... no hace falta que llege Octubre jaja

Venga un saludo


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Apriétense el cinturón y no fumen que vamos a despegar....



Ya lo veo... :o


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Apriétense el cinturón y no fumen que vamos a despegar....
> 
> edito: parece que el despegue ha sido fallido


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Sep 2009)

En R4 hay cortos disponibles en cintra?? En interdin se han acabado,dale tonuel!!!


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> En R4 hay cortos disponibles en cintra?? En interdin se han acabado,dale tonuel!!!



Yo hasta el lunes no le doy... otra cosa es que me ponga largo... 



Saludos


----------



## Burney (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mal sufridor eres.... NASDAQ un mercado donde hay controlar las emociones.



jejejej supongo que te refieres a mi por vender las ARIAs... 

no he podido evitarlo, tengo la sana costumbre de:

- evitar que una posición ganadora me pase a perdedora... (como el viernes la cagué al entrar en 2,51 la media me ha subido...)
- proteger ante todo el capital (yo soy un pobretón muchachos)
- evitar estar largo en un valor con el MACD diario a la baja o que no esté en tendencia alcista
- evitar estar largo en acciones con los indices tan sobrecomprados y probablemente en zonas de techos

eso si, no es un adiós. Es un volveré con refuerzos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Virgencita que me quede como estoy.. (menudo guano me estoy comiendo hoy...)

De ayer para hoy -1000€ de plusvalías... Gracias USD gracias...


----------



## Burney (22 Sep 2009)

Joder vaya piñazo se están dando las NHH. Más o menos era lo que esperaba. 

Ahora las espero (en principio) en la zona del 4,30. A ver si llegan...


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Sep 2009)

Uish ha dado un saltito... jaja

Burney, en mi opinión haces bien, es la única ventaja que tenemos los peques, el poder hacer/deshacer con rapidez.

Por el momento las aguanto...

Las HYTM están aguantando bien, no hay demasiada presión vendedora (a estos precios)


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

No iba por nadie en particular... en las biotech, hay que tener O_O para lo que pueda venir... o mejor vender.

Yo he soportado un -60% en DSCO a 0.50USD unas 4 semanas y ahora están en 1.xxUSD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No iba por nadie en particular... en las biotech, hay que tener O_O para lo que pueda venir... o mejor vender.
> 
> Yo he soportado un -60% en DSCO a 0.50USD unas 4 semanas y ahora están en 1.xxUSD



Y yo con una orden de venta puesta en HYTM a 0,90 XD!!!

DP eso de aguantar está muy bien, pero para nosotros los gitanos, es un % alto del capital que poseemos... y no miramos porsche, ni chaquetas de 1k y esas cosas..


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Yeah! efectivamente... yo no soy el director de vuestro banco... aquí cada uno compra y vende cuando quiere! XD


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Y yo con una orden de venta puesta en HYTM a 0,90 XD!!!
> 
> DP eso de aguantar está muy bien, pero para nosotros los gitanos, es un % alto del capital que poseemos... y no miramos porsche, ni chaquetas de 1k y esas cosas..



Pues si... pero como dice ese famoso dicho de: Si te conformas con XXx... jamás podrás tener xxxx...

Así es, yo jamás tendré pasta ^___^! pero bueno... tratemos de quedarnos en una posición intermedia...

Un saludo


----------



## Burney (22 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Uish ha dado un saltito... jaja
> 
> Burney, en mi opinión haces bien, es la única ventaja que tenemos los peques, el poder hacer/deshacer con rapidez.
> 
> Por el momento las aguanto...



la verdad es que se queda uno de relajado estando en liquidez... 

si el viernes no hubiera comprado seguramente las hubiera aguantado... pero ahora tenia demasiado riesgo bolsa en una sóla posición y de alto riesgo... y hombre precavido vale por dos que los cementerios están llenos de valientes...

además que en mi caso que en muchos momentos no puedo seguir el mercado y vigilarlas... o estoy cómodo y tranquilo en una posición, o prefiero no tenerla


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

Ups... menudas posis que le han colocado al SAN en 11,09... que mal pinta esto Mulder... 


El botas hoy ya no quiere subir más...


Edito:

A tomar por el culo las posis... 


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Venga, una patadita más a las kool a ver si bajan más....


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

Mulder... ¿Cómo van las previsiones para el viernes-lunes?

Los 12500 como que no los veo... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Wataru... las RIGL... se van pá arriba! XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... las RIGL... se van pá arriba! XD



Yo pondría una orden de compra en el cierre del gap...

Grr se me van a escapar las kool al final por nada...


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Tonuel... esas posis para el SAN... son papel de fumar!


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

En KOOL si pones una orden fuerte, te las venden... hay muchos que están deseando salirse.... cuando las compré hace una semana.... puse una de 50k y me entraron 47k a 0.64 o 0.65 creo recordar.


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... esas posis para el SAN... son papel de fumar!




Si... ya lo se... era por acojonar a Mulder... 


Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... las RIGL... se van pá arriba! XD



Pues si... y es como te comenté, veo una oferta de colocación de 13 millones de acciones y en otra noticia veo de 6 millones... la verdad no me las he leído... pero no deja de ser curioso.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... ¿Cómo van las previsiones para el viernes-lunes?
> 
> Los 12500 como que no los veo...



Mi única previsión son los 1138 del S&P para el viernes-lunes que sigo manteniendo. El ibex ni lo miro, no se donde está ni donde llegará 

Para el Stoxx tengo calculados los 3086, pero esto es sacando una correspondencia de precio con el S&P. Por otra parte parece que este mes de septiembre entre la hora que abre USA y el cierre del contado europeo tenemos un lateral todas las tardes, a ver si en octubre se anima más la cosa a estas horas, que siempre me acabo aburriendo.


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

7.25USD en RIGEL, era el precio de entrada bueno... cuando lo comentamos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 7.25USD en RIGEL, era el precio de entrada bueno... cuando lo comentamos.



Comentamos el valor ayer no?

De los valores de ayer me mola PDLI


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Sep 2009)

Cerrado corto en cintra, 15 centimos de beneficio sin comisiones 

Me encanta ganar pasta a corto


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mi única previsión son los *1138 del S&P* para el viernes-lunes que sigo manteniendo. El ibex ni lo miro, no se donde está ni donde llegará
> 
> Para el *Stoxx* tengo calculados los *3086*, pero esto es sacando una correspondencia de precio con el S&P. Por otra parte parece que este mes de septiembre entre la hora que abre USA y el cierre del contado europeo tenemos un lateral todas las tardes, a ver si en octubre se anima más la cosa a estas horas, que siempre me acabo aburriendo.




Si... más o menos estamos ahí... 



Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mi única previsión son los 1138 del S&P para el viernes-lunes que sigo manteniendo. El ibex ni lo miro, no se donde está ni donde llegará
> 
> Para el Stoxx tengo calculados los 3086, pero esto es sacando una correspondencia de precio con el S&P. Por otra parte parece que este mes de septiembre entre la hora que abre USA y el cierre del contado europeo tenemos un lateral todas las tardes, a ver si en octubre se anima más la cosa a estas horas, que siempre me acabo aburriendo.



Yo es lo mejor que he sacado de este hilo, que el ibex es una caca..y eso que se nombra en él. Ah, y que ARIA rules y todo eso  En fin, paradojas de la vida.

mulder, te he mandado otro mensaje, gracias


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo es lo mejor que he sacado de este hilo, que el ibex es una caca..y eso que se nombra en él. Ah, y que ARIA rules y todo eso  En fin, paradojas de la vida.
> 
> mulder, te he mandado otro mensaje, gracias



Bueno, tu eres de CITI y AIG rules no?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Mierda, el tren de las kool se me ha escapado por 0,01 USD....


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Comentamos el valor ayer no?
> 
> De los valores de ayer me mola PDLI



Si, pero en Julio 27, hablamos sobre ellas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, pero en Julio 27, hablamos sobre ellas.



Pues ni me pispé...


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2009)

Hoygan

¿quién de por aquí utilizar el broker de bankinter?, ¿cómo les va?


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno, tu eres de CITI y AIG rules no?



Y ahora más que nunca...

que tengo la opinión que ARIA va a pegar el subidón seguro. Es un valor confiable, sólo hay que tener paciencia


----------



## Bambi (22 Sep 2009)

el Ibex es una mierda porque es español, cualquiera que lea este foro con asiduidad sabrá que todo lo español es una mierda, por sistema, y lo de fuera siempre mejor, en todos los casos, y punto

jazztel ha roto la el nivel de 0,29 directriz bajista de medio plazo y con volumen, a 0.4 en unos días...


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

El despegue parece que se ha pospuesto ligeramente, parece que eran problemas técnicos, pero al final ha llegado 

Que tengan un plácido viaje siempre que no vayan cortos.

edito: las ordenanzas prohiben llevar la mini durante el vuelo por considerarlo un elemento peligroso y subversivo.


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Jazztel, acabará en manos de otro operador a medio plazo.


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El despegue parece que se ha pospuesto ligeramente, parece que eran problemas técnicos, pero al final ha llegado
> 
> Que tengan un plácido viaje siempre que no vayan cortos.
> 
> edito: las ordenanzas prohiben llevar la mini durante el vuelo por considerarlo un elemento peligroso y subversivo.




Te van a dejar el ojal como el panal del oso yogui... sin acritud... 


Saludos


----------



## Burney (22 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> el Ibex es una mierda porque es español, cualquiera que lea este foro con asiduidad sabrá que todo lo español es una mierda, por sistema, y lo de fuera siempre mejor, en todos los casos, y punto
> 
> jazztel ha roto la el nivel de 0,29 directriz bajista de medio plazo y con volumen, a 0.4 en unos días...



estoy de acuerdo contigo en el objetivo que le das a jazztel, aunque yo lo bajaría hasta el 0,38-0,39.


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Te van a dejar el ojal como el panal del oso yogui... sin acritud...



Es que mi estilo ahora no es operar durante un tiempo corto para sacar unos 'centimillos'. Lo mio va a más largo plazo, intento aguantar como mínimo una semana. Me metí dentro ayer, sigo dentro hoy, voy en verde, y ya vuelo lo suficientemente alto como para que no me afecten las turbulencias de la superficie.

Lo único que tengo que hacer es esperar a que suene la flauta.


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

Menudo cierre... 


que duerman con los angelitos...



Buenas noches y buena suerte


----------



## Burney (22 Sep 2009)

a ver tropa, una pregunta: ¿alguno utiliza/tiene en cuenta el indicador MACD, ya sea el diario o el de 60 minutos?


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> a ver tropa, una pregunta: ¿alguno utiliza/tiene en cuenta el indicador MACD, ya sea el diario o el de 60 minutos?



Yo lo uso muy poco pero lo uso, a veces se ven buenas divergencias en el y es uno de los primeros indicadores en indicar giros, aunque uso sobre todo MACDs de volumen sin fijarme en las divergencias ¿alguna duda en particular?


----------



## LOLO08 (22 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> estoy de acuerdo contigo en el objetivo que le das a jazztel, aunque yo lo bajaría hasta el 0,38-0,39.



Orden de compra de unas miles de acc...


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Con las V360º no hay forma de realizar grandes plusv.... de nuevo en la zona de los 0,40EUR aprox


----------



## xavigomis (22 Sep 2009)

como le de por bajar al Nasdaq y el dólar siga depreciándose... a más de uno va a darle algo.


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> como le de por bajar al Nasdaq y el dólar siga depreciándose... a más de uno va a darle algo.



Ya hemos comentado que esa posibilidad no es factible en este momento, puede que en el futuro sí.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya hemos comentado que esa posibilidad no es factible en este momento, puede que en el futuro sí.



Hombre las arias a 2,39 puede que sean ese futuro ya.. más de uno ya está pillado comprado a 2,50 XD!

las debería de haber vendido a 2,80 estuve a punto, ahora entraría otra vez..

2,38 ahora mismo..


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

DP no vedas que va por 2,36!!! XD....

Parece por la gráfic auqe le están metiendo cortos, los 2,2x que dice burney tiene lógica... cuando le cierren los cortos subirán mucho...

Esta semana debía de volar, a ver que pasa el viernes....


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> DP no vedas que va por 2,36!!! XD....



Por Dios que nadie diga nada del YATE!! Que con la suerte que tenemos nos hundimos y todo... jajaja

Bueno me voy al Gim con las lágrimas saltadas... jaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Por Dios que nadie diga nada del YATE!! Que con la suerte que tenemos nos hundimos y todo... jajaja
> 
> Bueno me voy al Gim con las lágrimas saltadas... jaja



Lo dicho, que luego se emtan conmigo, que qué intranquilo estás, que no pasa nada con el USD y tal... a ver si vamos a tener que veder, que venía de un +30% y ahora rozo el 10%


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Sep 2009)

Sois unos cagones con ganancias y llorando,yo voy perdiendo dinero y no me quejo,las inversiones en el nasdaq son para minimo triplicar el dinero,para guarrear centimos ya teneis el ibex,aqui hay que jugarrrrrrr.
Lo se soy un ludopata


----------



## chollero (22 Sep 2009)

ARIA empieza a oler mal


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

No conoceis como funcionan las accs en NASDAQ... nenazas!!!


----------



## Efren (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No conoceis como funcionan las accs en NASDAQ... nenazas!!!



Cuando se supone que tiene que subir al estilo HGSI?


----------



## ddddd (22 Sep 2009)

Muy buenas a todos.

¿Podría ser que se esté preparando un subidón en lo que queda de semana debido a alguna noticia más que pueda salir en este congreso que se está celebrando en Berlín?

Esta podría ser la razón por la que baja tan fuerte la cotización, echar a las gacelillas como nosotros.

DP, ¿saldrá algo más durante esta semana?

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

No soy adivino... pero sigo confiando plenamente el ARIAd.

Noticias vamos a tener esta semana -pronto- , juicio ELLY, etc.

Hay que mirar la gráfica de HGSI... para ver las correcciones antes de la gran subida... obviamente no es 100% comparable... pero es para hacernos una idea de las bajadas previas.


----------



## ddddd (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No soy adivino... pero sigo confiando plenamente el ARIAd.
> 
> Noticias vamos a tener esta semana -pronto- , juicio ELLY, etc.
> 
> Hay que mirar la gráfica de HGSI... para ver las correcciones antes de la gran subida... obviamente no es 100% comparable... pero es para hacernos una idea de las bajadas previas.



Las noticias de esta semana irán referidas a su medicamento estrella imagino, ¿no? ¿O al resto de medicamentos que tienen en fase de experimentación también?

En cuanto a lo del juicio imagino que será una moneda al aire que bien puede ayudar a la cotización o hacerla bajar más.

Que conste que tengo total confianza en esta acción, pero me gustaría saber por donde anda el sentir de estas próximas semanas.

Esperemos ver los 3 USD pronto, pero creo que esta semana será complicado 

Anadys a pesar de la bajada de ayer de los últimos 5 minutos y el día de hoy comienza a tener buena pinta. Gracias DP.

Saludos.


----------



## bah (22 Sep 2009)

que pasa con el esepe? los 1069 en los futuros han causado furor


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Por ejemplo en HGSI, el 11 de Junio estabamos en 3.19USD ...y unos días +tarde ....2.37USD ... el 17 de Junio... +40% de caídita ...


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

ONTY, tambien está cayendo -2,76% .... en el cierre tenemos que recuperar los 2.45USD


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2009)

Hoy en ARIAd le han metido bastante más volumen en la bajada.

Tiene mala pinta y no hay que olvidar que estamos en semana post-congreso.

La caidita de hoy deja un muy mal aspecto gráfico


----------



## Kujire (22 Sep 2009)

bah dijo:


> que pasa con el esepe? los 1069 en los futuros han causado furor



que no despega eh? yo lo veo un poco más abajo ahora, vaya debe ser la pantalla ... pruebe a darle la vuelta(a la pantalla) ... a veces ayuda


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

No despegueis mucho que igual mañana me marco un larguito de fin de fiesta... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

BSD Medical Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## bah (22 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> que no despega eh? yo lo veo un poco más abajo ahora, vaya debe ser la pantalla ... pruebe a darle la vuelta(a la pantalla) ... a veces ayuda



más bien estoy por el aterrizaje que tengo vértigos varios, pero se lo dejo a los mayores


----------



## Burney (22 Sep 2009)

buenas a todos, ya estoy en casa

puesta orden de compra en ARIA a 2,24.

Aqui está el gráfico, entre la directriz alcista de color verde y el soporte que hay en 2,20 confio en que esta zona haga de soporte al menos en el corto plazo y por lo menos rebote hasta el 2,50.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Yo no es por nada, pero aria a 2,30.

Como llegue a 2,20 las vendo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> buenas a todos, ya estoy en casa
> 
> puesta orden de compra en ARIA a 2,24.
> 
> Aqui está el gráfico, entre la directriz alcista de color verde y el soporte que hay en 2,20 confio en que esta zona haga de soporte al menos en el corto plazo y por lo menos rebote hasta el 2,50.




Burney eres un crack del análisis técnico, te quedan 2 horas para llegar a 2,24, creo que entras... yo puse una orden en kool a 0,57 y no me ha entrado por los pelos...

Como ves la evolucion a partir de 2,24 ¿? cuanto vas a meter en la orden de compra? amí no me merece la pena acumular a ese precio...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

En mi opinión está cerrando gaps que tenía pendientes, si al final rebota será bueno en teoría..., si no, nos iremos al 1,80 again.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

catacrok a cuanto las tenías de media? lo digo porque habías pillado unas cuantas...


----------



## Burney (22 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Burney eres un crack del análisis técnico, te quedan 2 horas para llegar a 2,24, creo que entras... yo puse una orden en kool a 0,57 y no me ha entrado por los pelos...
> 
> Como ves la evolucion a partir de 2,24 ¿? cuanto vas a meter en la orden de compra? amí no me merece la pena acumular a ese precio...



ahora están a 2,29-2,30, a ver si dan un meneo final y se me hacen...

yo confío que entre el soporte que hay en ese nivel y la directriz alcista de color verde sirva para que al menos rebote hasta el 2,50...

entraré con las mismas 1500 acciones que vendí antes


----------



## Stuyvesant (22 Sep 2009)

Populus totus.

Como madre soltera en la vida y fiel seguidor del hilo del IBEX, junto con Sarah Connor, he tenido una revelación que me siento en la obligación de compartir.

Aquí os dejo algunas de las estimaciones de modelo que parece que está creando bastante expectación o algo así, y que profetiza la inminencia del crack, por no decir meltdown, en prácticamente horas o días. Ahora tenéis la oportunidad de valorar estas estimaciones según vuestras propias percepciones del mercado y así saber si Mulder y este tipo se han puesto de acuerdo y quien gana en la línea de llegada.

Personalmente estoy convencido de que el fin del mundo tal como lo conocemos se acerca y me voy a plantar con un capirote y una piña piñonera colgada de un cordel en la plaza del pueblo. Pero eso no tiene que ver con la bolsa, es que me apetece.





> 1. We always fade inversions. That means the market should be topping here intraday.about 1 hour ago from web
> 
> 2. Stocks--look for downside accleration into about 9:15am PSTabout 2 hours ago from web
> 
> ...



BAM Investor (BAMinvestor) on Twitter


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Personalmente estoy convencido de que el fin del mundo tal como lo conocemos se acerca y me voy a plantar con un capirote y una piña piñonera colgada de un cordel en la plaza del pueblo.




No te preocupes por el catacrack...

Que levante la mano quien no haya muerto un par de veces al menos... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No te preocupes por el catacrack...
> 
> Que levante la mano quien no haya muerto un par de veces al menos... :o
> 
> ...


----------



## Kujire (22 Sep 2009)

Ironic On

Pero cómo postean esas cosas ...tan....tan ....tan...... negativas:? ....y además.... en Chinglés!

Si TODO EL FORO VA LARGO, JLC va LARGO, hasta Tone se ha puesto de LARGO (aclaro que no sé si es para recibir el guano...)

ANTIPATRIOTAS!!​
Ironic off

Estaba repasando las Arias ... y es probable que bajemos un poco más, (no se me hagan caqu:ta...) habrá que ver como acabamos


----------



## Bambi (22 Sep 2009)

viendo el gráfico de Ariad del apañero Burney, se deterioraría bastante la cosa si se pierden los 2,20 así que el SL está claro...


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

ANPI tiene un SPIKE... rumores infundados de negociaciones con J&J ... no me creo nada... pero bueno... enhorabuena quien las lleve.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2009)

Sigo opinando que Aria puede ser un buen valor, pero veo cierto agotamiento

Paciencia


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ironic On
> 
> Pero cómo postean esas cosas ...tan....tan ....tan...... negativas:? ....y además.... en Chinglés!
> 
> ...



Di que si... Y en Inglés, Cágate!!!

Ya con todos los modos Off... no digo yo que esto caiga, es lo normal, pero poco a poco estamos más arriba.

Las Arias acaban de pasar oficialmente a la cartera de Upss... olvidadas unos meses... Pero que negativo soy leches... jajaja

Por cierto que malo es eso de hacer ejercicio... Sin alicientes, no lo recomiendo ^___^!


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Las plusv... vienen y se van... no es normal esta bajada tan brusca.... un buen meneo a los peques.... no tengo claro que vayamos a perder los 2.25USD.


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Wataru... el spike de rigor en ANPI ha sido hoy... ya tocaba! XD


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... el spike de rigor en ANPI ha sido hoy... ya tocaba! XD



Pues se veía venir...  Pero bueno... no hay tanto money para todas... jaja

Un saludo

Pecata: Acuérdate de tus queridas Acciona, al menos iras acompañada esta vez.


----------



## Catacrack (22 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> catacrok a cuanto las tenías de media? lo digo porque habías pillado unas cuantas...



27.700 accs a una media aproximada de 2,20USD asi que calculo que con el cambio actual del $ y las comisiones de R4 debo estar en perdidas.


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Ya ves... en ANPI como te decia... es obligado tener la orden de venta puesta, de los 2.03USD no suele pasar... ahora en 1.88USD


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> 27.700 accs a una media aproximada de 2,20USD asi que calculo que con el cambio actual del $ y las comisiones de R4 debo estar en perdidas.



Catacrack... no te desanimes.... en menos de un mes hemos subido hasta los 2.93USD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Sep 2009)

Hola chic@s! 

Vengo para subiros un poco la moral con ARIAd... vamos a tener paciencia y a actuar con cabeza, y todos en grupo, eh! a Burney le hemos perdido (pero bueno, podíamos prescindir de él... ) el resto todos juntitos y de la manita, para no perdernos...

Recordad: Las tenemos que vender todos juntos a 20$, e ir a celebrarlo al yate de DP! 

Saludos...

PD: Por cierto Wataru_, tú no decías que si bajaban de 2.40$ vendías...?
PD2: Si cuando comprásteis a 1,80$ os dicen que 1 mes después estarían a 2,30$ hubiérais firmado todos, no?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola chic@s!
> 
> Vengo para subiros un poco la moral con ARIAd... vamos a tener paciencia y a actuar con cabeza, y todos en grupo, eh! a Burney le hemos perdido (pero bueno, podíamos prescindir de él... ) el resto todos juntitos y de la manita, para no perdernos...
> 
> ...




Le ha pillado entrenando, de ahí que diga que el deporte es malo XD

Lo veo corriendo en la cinta con la blackberry pegada al cuadro de mandos 
XD!

Por cierto, lo del yate era una señal clara de venta...


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si TODO EL FORO VA LARGO, JLC va LARGO, hasta Tone se ha puesto de LARGO (aclaro que no sé si es para recibir el guano...)




La semana que viene te lo aclaro... 



Saludos


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2009)

Ariad, hoy nos la han metido doblada.

Los 2,20 USD son críticos y claro SL de venta.

Por desgracia, sigue el patrón habitual de corregir prácticamente toda la subida.

El gráfico se ha deteriorado tanto que habrá que buscar rebote para soltar papelitos.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Sep 2009)

Cierto... pero no puse stop y me ha cogido de improviso, no lo esperaba tan rápido... `__´ 

Paciencia con mis MESA, llegué a perder el 25%... a estas alturas nu puedo hacer nah juas

Juas... vamos he corrido 1km y casi echo la pota joder... xd no pensaba que estuviera en tan mala forma...

En Aria pensaba que no se me iban a morir los delicados esos con dolor de barriga... (coña cruel xd)


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

A las buenas y tormentosas noches!

Espero que no caiga otro rayo y me haga morder el polvo de nuevo, pero está cayendo una por aquí de aupa, de todos modos este fin de semana me bajé la última de Ubuntu para ponerla cuando las cosas estén más relajadas o para casos de reacción rápida y súbita.

Por otra parte los índices nos tienen superaburridos con sus laterales, pero el tiempo juega a favor del objetivo, cuanto más tiempo pase sin subir más fuerte y vertical será la subida que queda, tal vez eso es lo que nos quieren mostrar en la pantalla, para que cuando llegue el momento de los cortos nos caguemos en los pantalones 

Como ya hemos comentado esta mañana que las Aria son valores anticíclicos y a pesar de los laterales de los índices seguimos alcistas, es normal que las Aria bajen un poco, a partir de la semana que viene deberían empezar a subir, tanto las Aria como el dólar, esta bajada no está fundamentada y suena a que están provocando la estampida de accionistas débiles de carácter 

El plan sigue como estaba previsto, solo hay que esperar a que suene la flauta.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas y tormentosas noches!
> 
> Espero que no caiga otro rayo y me haga morder el polvo de nuevo, pero está cayendo una por aquí de aupa, de todos modos este fin de semana me bajé la última de Ubuntu para ponerla cuando las cosas estén más relajadas o para casos de reacción rápida y súbita.
> 
> ...



Igual tiene que sonar la flauta con una orden de venta puesta porque el spike que va a hacer va a se de órdago


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2009)

Mulder, yo ya tengo preparada la artillería para abrir posiciones cortas a diestro y siniestro.

Ya queda poco, ¿estás manejando alguna señal adicional a que sea el día 28 de Septiembre?. Lo digo porque hay que hilar muy fino no vaya a ser que nos salten los stops en los bandazos finales.

Personalmente no soy de la opinión de abrir los cortos con las últimas velas en verde.


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas y tormentosas noches!
> 
> Espero que no caiga otro rayo y me haga morder el polvo de nuevo, pero está cayendo una por aquí de aupa, de todos modos este fin de semana me bajé la última de Ubuntu para ponerla cuando las cosas estén más relajadas o para casos de reacción rápida y súbita.




Cómprate un SAI cojones... :o




Mulder dijo:


> Por otra parte los índices nos tienen superaburridos con sus laterales, pero el tiempo juega a favor del objetivo, cuanto más tiempo pase sin subir más fuerte y vertical será la subida que queda, tal vez eso es lo que nos quieren mostrar en la pantalla, para que cuando llegue el momento de los cortos nos caguemos en los pantalones
> 
> Como ya hemos comentado esta mañana que las Aria son valores anticíclicos y a pesar de los laterales de los índices seguimos alcistas, es normal que las Aria bajen un poco, a partir de la semana que viene deberían empezar a subir, tanto las Aria como el dólar, esta bajada no está fundamentada y suena a que están provocando la estampida de accionistas débiles de carácter
> 
> El plan sigue como estaba previsto, solo hay que esperar a que suene la flauta.




Si te meten la flauta por la retaguardia... igual no suena como te imaginas... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Mulder, yo ya tengo preparada la artillería para abrir posiciones cortas a diestro y siniestro.
> 
> Ya queda poco, ¿estás manejando alguna señal adicional a que sea el día 28 de Septiembre?. Lo digo porque hay que hilar muy fino no vaya a ser que nos salten los stops en los bandazos finales.
> 
> Personalmente no soy de la opinión de abrir los cortos con las últimas velas en verde.



La señal son los 1138 del S&P, el dia podría ser este próximo viernes o el lunes siguiente, pensaba en el lunes, pero veo ciertas probabilidades de que sea este viernes, la verdad es que ya queda muy poco.

El día que el S&P llegue a ese nivel hay que ponerse corto al día siguiente o al cierre de ese día, cada uno como prefiera hacerlo.

edito: los 1138 son los del futuro del mini-S&P no me refiero al contado.


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> : los 1138 son los del futuro del mini-S&P no me refiero al contado.



*la traca final... *daria para una pelicula y todo... 


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Sep 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Mulder, yo ya tengo preparada la artillería para abrir posiciones cortas a diestro y siniestro.
> 
> Ya queda poco, ¿estás manejando alguna señal adicional a que sea el día 28 de Septiembre?. Lo digo porque hay que hilar muy fino no vaya a ser que nos salten los stops en los bandazos finales.
> 
> Personalmente no soy de la opinión de abrir los cortos con las últimas velas en verde.



Si,os van a poner un cartel con el dia y la hora para abrir los cortos,el guano vendra cuando menos lo imaginamos,mas que nada para cojer a todo el mundo a contrapie.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *la traca final... *daria para una pelicula y todo...
> 
> 
> Saludos



como te gustán las mascletas, tonuel


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Cómprate un SAI cojones... :o
> 
> Si te meten la flauta por la retaguardia... igual no suena como te imaginas..



Si, he de comprar un SAI o al menos un estabilizador, pero el caso es que aun no lo he comprado.

¿Lo de la flauta también te ha pasado? espero que no tuvieras público


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Ejemplo de tierna gacelilla americana que ha entrado en ARIAd a 2.80USD:

*OMG, Why so Ugly Today????* 




believed in this company and can't afford this type of shellacking. 
Reply:

*a 6.5% drop and you have lost hope...you shouldn't be here. *


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Jopppreeee... como se las gastan los cuidadores de ANPI... la han tumbado ... ahora en *-1,10%

VAYA .... HEAD FAKE que se han comido las gacelas!!!


*yes. we have been fooled by the stock for more than 5 times whenever 
big news come out & it just dip off before the market closes..what a 
joke 
it would not be any surprise to me if the same dissapointment happen 
again


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

Y ahora un post para hacer dudar a todo el mundo.

¿y si las Aria siguen bajando y el S&P no llega a 1138? 

(tenía ganas de decirloo, lo sientoo)


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, he de comprar un SAI o al menos un estabilizador, pero el caso es que aun no lo he comprado.




APC Back-UPS RS 1200VA LCD 230V


Aunque ya te veo fabricándote un estabilizador... con un par... 




Mulder dijo:


> ¿Lo de la flauta también te ha pasado?




Todavia no..., ya me contarás como suena... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Y ahora un post para hacer dudar a todo el mundo.
> 
> ¿y si las Aria siguen bajando y el S&P no llega a 1138?
> 
> (tenía ganas de decirloo, lo sientoo)




Estás flaqueando y perdiendo la fe hamijo... 



*GUANO IS HERE...*



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Estás flaqueando y perdiendo la fe hamijo...



Yo no pierdo la fe, pero otros podrían perderla, con las Arias alguno ya la ha perdido.

Creo que es bueno hacer pensar en otras posibilidades, cuando llegó pepon26 y su ibex en 11.000 casi le pongo un post riéndome en su cara, pero creo que hay que tener la mente abierta a que las cosas podrían no suceder como uno espera y al final no le quise contestar.

No me equivoqué en ese momento.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2009)

¿pepon dijo que nos ibamos al guano fresco en octubre?


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿pepon dijo que nos ibamos al guano fresco en octubre?



No lo dijo directamente pero si que sería un buen momento para hacerlo.


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Cada uno puede sacar sus propias conclusiones, tienes un 50% de acertar .... PEPON26 ... conoce como actuan los mercados, desde hace muchos años.... sabia que no iban a tumbarlos en corto plazo.

Solo es cuestión de seguir la tendencia... los bancos no han corregido practicamente nada desde marzo, quien haya querido hacer dinero fácil... solo tenía que invertir en BBVA - SAN y dejar correr las plusv.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿pepon dijo que nos ibamos al guano fresco en octubre?



Sí dijo que finales de septiembre y que técnicamente en octubre sería perfecto.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Sep 2009)

Pepon estara disfrutando de los millones en Brasil tomadose una caipirinha en Copacabana rodeado de modelos partiendose el culo de nosotros jajajajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Pues sí mamones os metísteis con él y resulta que si le hubiérais hecho caso estaríamos ahora mismo en el Yate de verdad...


----------



## sapito (22 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues sí mamones os metísteis con él y resulta que si le hubiérais hecho caso estaríamos ahora mismo en el Yate de verdad...



yo le "vi" hace no mucho en otro hilo del foro...


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

No... según el GPS TRACKER que tiene en su coche ... está en VALENCIA.

CALICANTO - Google Maps


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

jaja lo máximo... pasamos de él pero ahora le espiamos.. curioso...

A ver si pillo la moto me paso a visitar unos amigos y le quito el correo para ver las operaciones que hace... XD!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Bueno ya viene el cierre, ahora vereis como Ariad despega en el AH, en el PM se la pega y mañana abre con un gap a 2,50...


----------



## chollero (22 Sep 2009)

cuando hablais de gacelas a quien os referis? no os dais cuenta de que soys vosotros el rebaño?


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2009)

Hoy aburrimiento hasta el final, ya veremos mañana como se portan.

(bostezo)


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No... según el GPS TRACKER que tiene en su coche ... está en VALENCIA.
> 
> CALICANTO - Google Maps




Doy fe... hace una semana o así me dijo que estaba fuera... que no lo veia claro... :o



chollero dijo:


> cuando hablais de gacelas a quien os referis? no os dais cuenta de que so*i*s vosotros el rebaño?




Nos referimos a los que saben un poco más de la bolsa que usted... sin acritud... por cierto... aprenda a escribir... 


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Doy fe... hace una semana o así me dijo que estaba fuera... que no lo veia claro... :o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tonuel no seas duro, necesitamos gacelillas junior para que sigan entrando y esto traiga guano!


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tonuel no seas duro, necesitamos gacelillas junior para que sigan entrando y esto traiga guano!




Esos depósitos que van venciendo son festín suficiente hamijo... 


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

chollero dijo:


> cuando hablais de gacelas a quien os referis? no os dais cuenta de que soys vosotros el rebaño?



Te lo pongo fácil:

Gacela= yo mismo, pecata, watarú...

Ñú= Hannibal, catacrak...

Coco= Kujiré, DonPepe, Mulder...

Leoncio: Pepon26

Está claro ahora??

Si me he equivocado con las definiciones me podéis canear...

Luego están los Bull y los Bear, DP es Bull del Nasdaq, Tonuel es Bear de Ibex.

Saludos.


----------



## Kujire (22 Sep 2009)

*Breaking News ... Aria, AMD, C, Drys*

Aria estaría para confirmar una espiral bajista medianamente fuerte(te acuerdas Wataru_ de lo que dije el viernes?), por lo que irá a buscar apoyo un poco más abajo, ya no digo hoy sino durante estos días. Lo que no veo es que pueda subir, aunque lo veremos ....va a tener mucha presión para hacer plata a la baja.

Cosillas que he comentado hace días:

Dije que AMD tenía techo en 6$, pues ahí la tienen. De momento no tiene señal de venta pero no le falta mucho. (+1$ de plusvalía)
Comenté que Drys como mucho iba a subir hasta 7$ y ..., pues ahí la tienen tocó 7.99c hace días. Tiene señal de venta (+2$ de plusvalías..)
Por no hablar de Citi, que la vi muy bien para cortos con antelación suficiente y luego para largos en rebote, no puse objetivos porque estaba ocupada:o. 

No hay que ser un geni@ para tener unas buenas plusvalías, sin romperse mucho la cabeza. Eso si, hay que tener cabeza y hacer los deberes sin esperar a que suene la flauta.

Mañana Bernanke hablará alrededor de las 14ET concluyendo la reunión habitual de la FOMC, estamos viendo máximos decrecientes en el ESEPE algo que me infunde confianza. La decisión de la FED puede cambiarlo todo, he de recordar que no se puede ir en contra de la FED, la FED es la única que puede retrasar la sentencia. En lo personal he ido ampliando y liquidando cortos estos días, consiguiendo muchos puntos en poco tiempo, algo ideal. El timing que tenía(que lo había comentado la semana pasada) se ha cumplido, a partir de mañana o Insert Coin o nueva corrección.

Dicen que los inversores, tienen la memoria floja, he de recordar que allá por enero-febrero cuando TODOS estaban pensando en el mundo final, yo pensaba en el rally de Obama, se acuerdan?, más tarde descubrimos cómo los cocos hacían el milagro de los panes y los peces .... etc etc... etc... el rendimiento obtenido de las operaciones ha sido superlativo. Desconozco si se va a volver a repetir, sin embargo, hubo mucha gente que se lo perdió, mala suerte, pero ahora no se dejen convencer por los cantos de sirenas de los que se perdieron el rally, hagan sus deberes y si quieren fé vayan a misa, éste no es el lugar para rezar.

...me voy al super, que tengan una buena tarde


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Gacelillas en mi opinión.... son aquellas que se meten cuando oyen/ven que los demás sacan jugosas plusv en bolsa.... no hacen ningún tipo de analisis ... ná de ná!!!!

Solo buscan dinero rápido y cuando ven que las cosas se ponen en su contra... venden al momento, algunos se convierten en bagstockholders ... "vamos un pillado de largo recorrido" como los que había en el SAN hace unos meses en 8,00€ y 12,00€

En en NASDAQ... te puedes convertir en uno de estos "nuevos pillados" en cuestión de segundos... lo mejor es que siempre existe una salida... las agencias que se han quedado pilladas, te pueden buscar una salida -spike- con noticias "falsas" etc... para calentar la cot y de este modo... entran nuevas gacelas con ganas de comerse tus papelitos de pillado.


----------



## Burney (22 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Te lo pongo fácil:
> 
> Gacela= yo mismo, pecata, watarú...
> 
> ...




me puedes añadir al club de las gacelas señor Luca

eso si, soy una gacela voladora y a los leoncios les cuesta echarme el diente gracias a mi burney's operating system ...


----------



## Astur147 (22 Sep 2009)

Hay que tener paciencia con las Arias, hay que festejar que se supo sufrir, no va a ser todo comprar y verlas crecer dia a dia , mientras sea un capital que no necesitéis no hay prisa si las plusvas son buenas

Posiblemente entre mas abajo, tengo mas capital para invertir , y no sé si meterla en mas arias o mirar mas farmas, lo que no quiero es que me coja éste, ni que donde tenga la pasta aparezca en un certificado de tonuel


----------



## Catacrack (22 Sep 2009)

Yo no quiero ser Ñu!!! No me gustaria ser pasto de los depredadores.


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

Espíritu de Cárpatos dijo:


> *Mundo hedge Fund*
> 
> Ayer las ventas de los institucionales subieron. Las compras bajaron. No de manera significativa pero las ventas de han despertado un poco. Aún muy lejos de un nivel que indique intenciones de vuelta ni nada de eso, pero es un detalle a seguir.
> 
> ...





Mulder... mañana subidón...


Buenas noches y buena suerte...


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Simplemente con la sentencia de la patente 516, ARIAd... nos iriamos a los 6.00USD del tirón, son millones de USD y royalties pendientes y futuros por parte de LLY, además de abrir la puerta para reclamar a otras grandes farmas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> me puedes añadir al club de las gacelas señor Luca
> 
> eso si, soy una gacela voladora y a los leoncios les cuesta echarme el diente gracias a mi burney's operating system ...



Burney tu sistema me gusta mucho, se parece mucho al que utilizaba yo cuando hacía algo en el chulibex...

Como buena gacela me ví seducido por las megaplusvalías de los valores de DP y me lancé al Nasdaq...

Me estoy estudiando el JJmurphy de análisis técnico, que además vienen ejemplos con el S&P... así que dentro de nada te ayudo con tus gráficos!!

Te incluyo en el club gaceril!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo no quiero ser Ñu!!! No me gustaria ser pasto de los depredadores.



Díselo al MM de Ariad...

Como yo me escantille ahí voy también.. a 2,20 debería vender...


----------



## Catacrack (22 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Díselo al MM de Ariad...
> 
> Como yo me escantille ahí voy también.. a 2,20 debería vender...




Yo no pienso vender, prefiero palmar la pasta que no perderme el tren hacia la riqueza. Y no creo que la palmara, supongo que seria un hasta luego bastante largo.

Si baja de 2,00 y visitamos los 1,80 probablemente me agencie unas pocas mas para rebajar media.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo no pienso vender, prefiero palmar la pasta que no perderme el tren hacia la riqueza. Y no creo que la palmara, supongo que seria un hasta luego bastante largo.
> 
> Si baja de 2,00 y visitamos los 1,80 probablemente me agencie unas pocas mas para rebajar media.




En su día dije de vender a 2,80 y casi me canean y mira... ahora estaría comiendo palomitas viendola bajar... +0,34% en el AH...

Cuidado con las palabras de kuji que igual se cumplen..


----------



## Astur147 (22 Sep 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo no pienso vender, prefiero palmar la pasta que no perderme el tren hacia la riqueza. Y no creo que la palmara, supongo que seria un hasta luego bastante largo.
> 
> Si baja de 2,00 y visitamos los 1,80 probablemente me agencie unas pocas mas para rebajar media.



Yo voy a hacer lo mismo que tu


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Lo que intuyo es un GAP sustancioso en PM... en corto plazo... de los de +15% como el del lunes pasado.

Onty ha tenido su sesión de cera, y continua su escalada, es una cot con menos vol de negociado con menos daytraders ansiosos de plusv... que a la primera venden.


----------



## Astur147 (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Simplemente con la sentencia de la patente 516, ARIAd... nos iriamos a los 6.00USD del tirón, son millones de USD y royalties pendientes y futuros por parte de LLY, además de abrir la puerta para reclamar a otras grandes farmas.



¿Cuándo se conoce la sentencia? :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Astur147 dijo:


> ¿Cuándo se conoce la sentencia? :



Te la está descontando el mercado...


----------



## Burney (22 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Burney tu sistema me gusta mucho, se parece mucho al que utilizaba yo cuando hacía algo en el chulibex...
> 
> Como buena gacela me ví seducido por las megaplusvalías de los valores de DP y me lancé al Nasdaq...
> 
> ...




la verdad es que a ver a quién no le atrae el nasdaq y su volatilidad... pero también hay que evitar ir por lana y salir trasquilados

si los leoncios nos quitan las balas a ver cómo disparamos...


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

El + perjudicado soy yo... llevaba +190k euros de plusv...cuando tocamos los 2.8xUSD ... como me he marcado un plazo... nunca he pretendido venderlas... así no conseguiremos los tan manidos objetivos.

No tengo claro que vayamos hasta los 1.80USD .... los fondos no lo van a permitir.

El anterior soporte de los 2.35USD tiene que funcionar y rebotar de nuevo hasta los 2.60USD ... 

Solo hay que ver a los MMs de DRYSHIp.... ellos se llevan la cot de 5.62USD de hace una semana escasa hasta los 7.xxUSD por las opciones de la semana pasada.

Vamos a ser +positivos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lo que intuyo es un GAP sustancioso en PM... en corto plazo... de los de +15% como el del lunes pasado.
> 
> Onty ha tenido su sesión de cera, y continua su escalada, es una cot con menos vol de negociado con menos daytraders ansiosos de plusv... que a la primera venden.



DP el PM fuerte le sienta fatal a la cotización, los grandes gap los hace cuando viene en negativo, y los cierra a la de 3...

Necesita consolidar subidas como hace GTXI...

Burney puede mirar los grafos que es un crack en eso y confirmarlo.


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

El juicio lo ganó ARIAd... pero ELLY apeló y anularon el veredicto favorable a ARIAd... hace unas semanas... El Equipo de Ariad presentó una alegación para reabrir el caso de nuevo... con la magnifica noticia de la aceptación de la alegación.

Ahora hy un plazo de 40 días para presentar la documentación por ambas partes.


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Si, hemos ido consolidando hasta la semana pasada... muchos de los que entraron, realizaron sus plusv, las manos fuertes siguen dentro, INDEX VENTURES - BARCLAYS, etc.


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me estoy estudiando el JJmurphy de análisis técnico, que además vienen ejemplos con el S&P... así que dentro de nada te ayudo con tus gráficos!!



¿Se refiere a este libro...?

Análisis Técnico de los Mercados Financieros - JJMurphy


Esta mañana tu amigo Doblado preferia éste otro al JJMurphy...





Con ejercicios prácticos y todo... 


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, hemos ido consolidando hasta la semana pasada... muchos de los que entraron, realizaron sus plusv, las manos fuertes siguen dentro, INDEX VENTURES - BARCLAYS, etc.



Hasta que tu empeces a vender que correrán que se las pelan para librarse del papel...

Ya cuando hiciste el amago cuando te llegaba para el porsche bajó la cotización bastante...

Recordemos dónde tiene Ariad los mínimos anuales, que es el suelo del leñazo que me arriesgo a pegarme cuando compro acciones de una compañía...(por lo menos yo lo entiendo así)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Se refiere a este libro...?
> 
> Análisis Técnico de los Mercados Financieros - JJMurphy
> 
> ...




Con ejercicios prácticos y todo... 

Eso de ejercicios prácticos me descojono XD!!!

Como no sean de repos como los que hacía en la universidad, opciones y demás cosas.... porque de tiralíneas no me jodas!!!


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Si... cuando puse la orden de las 280k que llevaba por aquellos días... a los pocos días bajó... por eso te comento... que hemos subido muy rápido desde los 1.79USD.

Los fondos van a largo plazo... a no ser que tengan problemas de liquidez y necesiten vender sus posis, no solo en ARIAd...

Era llamativo el fondo alemán que compro casí 1M de accs, al mismo tiempo que comenzamos el "HYPE" sobre ARIAd.... las siguen manteniendo... creo que su precio fue de 1.8x USD


----------



## Burney (22 Sep 2009)

Venga un grafiquillo actualizado al cierre de hoy para calmar los animos

el piñote de hoy era más o menos claro tras perder la directriz de color rojo, lo vi anoche y por eso puse pies en polvorosa y más aún teniendo en cuenta que habia pillado unas pocas más en 2,50 pensando que la directriz roja aguantaría...

si llega a la zona del 2,2x volveré a unirme al club de los ariad


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Se refiere a este libro...?
> 
> Análisis Técnico de los Mercados Financieros - JJMurphy
> 
> ...




Tonuel, quién es mi amigo el doblado ¿¿??

No pensarás que soy tan retarded para tener el libro en papel pagando Iva y todo no? XD!


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Sep 2009)

DP! xd que se le va hacer... al menos no te aburres con nosotros... jaja

Sobre la patente... he leído en los foros que era muy genérica y que por eso puede haber problemas. Vete a saber... no me he mirado las sentencias... 

Gacela ¿yo? juass, prefiero ser canguro, por eso de ir dando saltitos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> DP! xd que se le va hacer... al menos no te aburres con nosotros... jaja
> 
> Sobre la patente... he leído en los foros que era muy genérica y que por eso puede haber problemas. Vete a saber... no me he mirado las sentencias...
> 
> Gacela ¿yo? juass, prefiero ser canguro, por eso de ir dando saltitos...



Creo que es preferible ser rata para abandonar el barco a tiempo y volver a por las sobras si no se hunde...

Bueno kuji ya tiene 2 personajes más para sus fábulas, los canguros y las ratas...


----------



## Burney (22 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si... cuando puse la orden de las 280k que llevaba por aquellos días... a los pocos días bajó... por eso te comento... que hemos subido muy rápido desde los 1.79USD.
> 
> Los fondos van a largo plazo... a no ser que tengan problemas de liquidez y necesiten vender sus posis, no solo en ARIAd...
> 
> Era llamativo el fondo alemán que compro casí 1M de accs, al mismo tiempo que comenzamos el "HYPE" sobre ARIAd.... las siguen manteniendo... creo que su precio fue de 1.8x USD



DP, hay algún sitio para poder vigilar posibles actividades de los shorts?

no los olvidemos porque ellos también juegan!!!


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Si, espero que esta vez hagan los deberes correctamente y documenten bien los datos de la patente.


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Si... por ahí tiene que estar el link de las posis cortas... aunque creo q en la web del nasdaq vienen por algún lado.


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Short Interest - ARIAD Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (ARIA) - NASDAQ.com

Pero no está muy actualizada


----------



## Burney (22 Sep 2009)

por cierto, anoche leí que pyn pedia un enlace para ver tr en usa y luego se me olvidó...

os recuerdo este enlace, es muy bueno y hasta tiene PM y AH

Level2StockQuotes.com - Level 2 Quotes and Charts


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Los cortos explican parte de la caída, el problema es su vencimiento y cuando tienen pensado cerrarlos...

Burney tu gráfico es muy bueno, gracias, está claro que el soporte está en 2,20 y no 2,35.

Sería interesante que analizáramos el USD/EUR ya que las previsiones de mulder me parecen demasiado optimistas, que baje el petroleo y el USD se devalúe es muy grave la verdad...


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tonuel, quién es mi amigo el doblado ¿¿??



Vendiendo humo no tiene precio...

Encuentro Digital: ¿Es la subida demasiado vertical? - 22/09/09 - elEconomista.es



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No pensarás que soy tan retarded para tener el libro en papel pagando Iva y todo no? XD!



El IVA de los libros es del 4%... yo igual me agencio alguno más para rellenar la estanteria... 



Saludos


----------



## Burney (22 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> DP el PM fuerte le sienta fatal a la cotización, los grandes gap los hace cuando viene en negativo, y los cierra a la de 3...
> 
> Necesita consolidar subidas como hace GTXI...
> 
> Burney puede mirar los grafos que es un crack en eso y confirmarlo.



luca, te refieres al gráfico de onty?

si eso ahora te lo miro a ver qué le saco...


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sería interesante que analizáramos el USD/EUR ya que las previsiones de mulder me parecen demasiado optimistas, que baje el petroleo y el USD se devalúe es muy grave la verdad...



El apetito por el riesgo está de vuelta: el dólar, 'combustible' especulativo - 18/09/09 - elEconomista.es


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> luca, te refieres al gráfico de onty?
> 
> si eso ahora te lo miro a ver qué le saco...



Me refiero al de Ariad.

Muchas veces he posteado cuando la gente se alegraba de que venía en verdísimo el PM se iba a ahostiar Ariad...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Vendiendo humo no tiene precio...
> 
> Encuentro Digital: ¿Es la subida demasiado vertical? - 22/09/09 - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...




Hay que amortizar el adls hamijo... los tochos no son muy operativos para aprender...

En la universidad apredimos a "TRUCAR" la fotocopiadora por lo que se puede imaginar lo que me costaron los libros.

Saludos.


----------



## sapito (22 Sep 2009)

He estado mirando aria, en vista de que es el valor de moda y he visto en el tablón de mensajes de yahoo finance este comentario que puede que os interese.
Yahoo! Message Boards - Ariad Pharmaceuticals (ARIA) - MASSIVE GAP DOWN COMING ON MERCK NEWS

Creo que es un comentario de un particular, así que no sé si será muy de fiar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Sep 2009)

sapito dijo:


> He estado mirando aria, en vista de que es el valor de moda y he visto en el tablón de mensajes de yahoo finance este comentario que puede que os interese.
> Yahoo! Message Boards - Ariad Pharmaceuticals (ARIA) - MASSIVE GAP DOWN COMING ON MERCK NEWS
> 
> Creo que es un comentario de un particular, así que no sé si será muy de fiar.



Muy de fiar no es pero acojonar acojona bastante XD!


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

Si, recuerdo las tarjetas con banda magnetica de esas máquinas.


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hay que amortizar el adls hamijo... los tochos no son muy operativos para aprender...
> 
> En la universidad apredimos a "TRUCAR" la fotocopiadora por lo que se puede imaginar lo que me costaron los libros.




Lo que te hace falta es una buena visillera... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Muy de fiar no es pero acojonar acojona bastante XD!



Ese tio es un lamer/sucker que siempre está dando por el ASS a la gente, ni caso!


----------



## Burney (23 Sep 2009)

alguno de vosotros conoce a esta empresa...: Delta Petroleum...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo que te hace falta es una buena visillera...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Vivo de alquiler hamijo...

Visilleras no gracias, mujeres florero tampoco...

En los madriles había muchas "buscadoras de socios" para poder mantener los visillos....

Conozco bien la especie.


----------



## donpepito (23 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> DPTR, estuve en su momento echandole el ojo... pero...... al final opte por dejarla... no me gusto la venta de accs -dilución- a 1.50USD echale un vistazo:
> 
> Delta Petroleum Corporation (DPTR.O) Key Developments | Stocks | Reuters.com
> 
> La otra... voy a ver...




De JUNIO.......


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Sep 2009)

Buenas noches,

Estoy ultimando preparativos y casi no me puedo conectar. Que ajetreo..

No os preocupéis por las Ariad. Yo compré en 2,50, por eso será que están bajando... 

Wataru ya no llevo las Acciona hace tiempo, las cambié por los mini-ibex, que se me han dado mejor...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> alguno de vosotros conoce a esta empresa...: Delta Petroleum...



Creo que esta gente ha comprado sistemas SCADA hace no mucho a Telvent...


----------



## Burney (23 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Creo que esta gente ha comprado sistemas SCADA hace no mucho a Telvent...



como si me hubiese hablado en chino _hoiga_ ud. :


----------



## donpepito (23 Sep 2009)

Creo que ya lo he puesto.. pero...

Estos son los TRIALs que tiene ARIAd, en solitario y los que realiza con MERCK como socio:

Search of: ARIAD - List Results - ClinicalTrials.gov


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> como si me hubiese hablado en chino _hoiga_ ud. :



SOn programas para controlar el petroleo que se extrae, los litros que se destilan de cada cosa, los litros que van de gas por el oleoducto, las mermas que tienen, detectar fugas, problemas de presión todo eso.

Suelen ir en paralelo con el IS-OIL de SAP, aunque algunos como BP sólo tienen el IS_OIL


----------



## tonuel (23 Sep 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No os preocupéis por las Ariad. Yo compré en 2,50, por eso será que están bajando...






Saludos :o


----------



## tonuel (23 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Son programas para controlar el petroleo que se extrae, los litros que se destilan de cada cosa, los litros que van de gas por el oleoducto, las mermas que tienen, detectar fugas, problemas de presión todo eso.



que curioso hoyga... y tienen en común lo del petróleo y tal... algo raro se está cociendo... 




Saludos


----------



## Burney (23 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo lo uso muy poco pero lo uso, a veces se ven buenas divergencias en el y es uno de los primeros indicadores en indicar giros, aunque uso sobre todo MACDs de volumen sin fijarme en las divergencias ¿alguna duda en particular?




no, gracias mulder, era para saber si alguno más vigilaba este indicador...

a mi personalmente cuando he ido a favor del mismo me ha ido mejor que a la inversa... le tengo mucho respeto vamos




LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> SOn programas para controlar el petroleo que se extrae, los litros que se destilan de cada cosa, los litros que van de gas por el oleoducto, las mermas que tienen, detectar fugas, problemas de presión todo eso.
> 
> Suelen ir en paralelo con el IS-OIL de SAP, aunque algunos como BP sólo tienen el IS_OIL



gracias Luca, entonces he de entender que esta empresa hace programas informaticos para el sector petrolero ¿es asi?

eso explicaría perfectamente el por qué no ha subido desde marzo en paralelo con la subida del crudo... ya me extrañaba a mi...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

¿? No entiendo muy bien la correlación...

Os doy el dato de los sistemas como "fundamental" que mejorarán su producción y distribución (la empresa de petróleo) y eso hace que valga más... los sistemas scada son en tiempo real 24 horas.

Tonuel telvent ha subido un huevo y medio (cotiza en el nasdaq mirala) más que nada porque la van a vender... estuve a punto de entrar a 14 USD pero después de la pájara de indra no me esperaba semejante subidón....


----------



## Burney (23 Sep 2009)




----------



## LOLO08 (23 Sep 2009)

Burney,perfecto el canal por el que discurre el Ibex. Si lo respeta toca bajada.

He entrado en jazztel.. a ver que pasa!!


----------



## carvil (23 Sep 2009)

Buenos dias 



*A las 20.15h comunicado del FOMC*



Salu2


----------



## Mulder (23 Sep 2009)

A los buenos días!



carvil dijo:


> *A las 20.15h comunicado del FOMC*



Parece que esa es la razón del aburrido lateral que tenemos estos días, hoy debería ser peor, aunque espero que tengamos algún impulso fuerte y rápido en algún momento antes de esa hora.

Pero más que nada para que las gacelas no se retiren.


----------



## tarrito (23 Sep 2009)

Buenos días,

Comentan las noticias que China y EEUU van a acordar reducciones de CO2.
Además de eso EEUU dando más ayudas a empresas de energías renovables españolas ...
¿Puede esto repercutir hoy mismo en los valores de energías renovables? 
Aunque estos movimientos sean puramente especulativos


----------



## carvil (23 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sí, tambien está influyendo el puente largo de los japos, en las aperturas europeas


----------



## chameleon (23 Sep 2009)

es una excusa para no poner nerviosos a los mercados
saben que las emisiones van a bajar si o si. se montan una excusa de que lo hacen para no contaminar cuando es consecuencia de la recesión

pd: seguimos con la distribución


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

Buenos dias...

Ariad en negativo en el AH... según mi teoría debememos de subir...


----------



## Mulder (23 Sep 2009)

Ya tardaban en hacer el despegue, esto no tocaba ahora, aun así no creo que lleguen demasiado lejos, pero de momento la cosa promete.


----------



## chollero (23 Sep 2009)

En este foro se falla mas, que en las apuestas de Bwin, que gracia me haceis cuando posteais el: " os acordais cuando yo dije que...."


----------



## tonuel (23 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya tardaban en hacer el despegue, esto no tocaba ahora, aun así no creo que lleguen demasiado lejos, pero de momento la cosa promete.




Si que promete si...


tengo toda la mesa llena de botones rojos... 



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

chollero dijo:


> En este foro se falla mas, que en las apuestas de Bwin, que gracia me haceis cuando posteais el: " os acordais cuando yo dije que...."



Pues a ver qué aciertas tú gacela!!!

No te jode...


----------



## pyn (23 Sep 2009)

Buenos días,
ya que estais con las arias, según comentabais estaba a 2.55 en lo que va de semana y ahora lo miro y en el AH están a 2.30... ¿es por alguna noticia o entra dentro de lo que teneis previsto? De todos modos es una buena hostia.


----------



## donpepito (23 Sep 2009)

Buenos días.

Ayer en el AH... solo se movieron 1500acs a ese precio de 2.30USD, nada significativo.

No hay que recordar que las compañias Biotech son de las más vólatiles del Nasdaq, llevamos unos cuantos días en rojo... -20% de bajada desde el lunes pasado.

Tenemos que recuperar los 2.62USD para seguir escalando hasta los 5.00USD de octubre.

La noticia del pago por parte de MERCK ... está al caer.


----------



## Mulder (23 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si que promete si...
> 
> tengo toda la mesa llena de botones rojos...



Ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer para obtener tu bandera imperial


----------



## donpepito (23 Sep 2009)

Que bien que SACYr siga con su escalada al cielo.. como su torre!


*+7%*


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer para obtener tu bandera imperial




Aquí vamos a ir sobrados de imperiales como nos descuidemos 

Voy a ir mirando los stops que creo que los voy a necesitar...

Alguien que lleve GTXI? creo que es buena idea soltarla en 13,xx si llega...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

Japan 3'x5' Flag 

Que se acerca papá Noël hamijos.. XD!


----------



## ddddd (23 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> La noticia del pago por parte de MERCK ... está al caer.



Debería salir antes del fin de la convención, ¿no?

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (23 Sep 2009)

Solo son hipotesis.... XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

Para llegar a los 5 USD tenemos que subir un 115%, tan buena va a ser la noticia esta semana? no sé yo...

Para cerrar en 2,60 esta semana casi un 20% de subida... ya veremos...


----------



## ddddd (23 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Solo son hipotesis.... XD



Ya, ya, pero lo lógico sería que la continuación de la colaboración fuera comunicada durante la convención en vez de más tarde.

Saludos.


----------



## Mulder (23 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Para llegar a los 5 USD tenemos que subir un 115%, tan buena va a ser la noticia esta semana? no sé yo...
> 
> Para cerrar en 2,60 esta semana casi un 20% de subida... ya veremos...



Señor mio, que hablamos del Nasdaq no del tortuguIbex.


----------



## chollero (23 Sep 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> Ya, ya, pero lo lógico sería que la continuación de la colaboración fuera comunicada durante la convención en vez de más tarde.
> 
> Saludos.



lo lógico es que el cervatillo incauto, termine siendo pasto de los leones, y creo que tienen bastante hambre, de eso estoy seguro


----------



## donpepito (23 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Para llegar a los 5 USD tenemos que subir un 115%, tan buena va a ser la noticia esta semana? no sé yo...
> 
> Para cerrar en 2,60 esta semana casi un 20% de subida... ya veremos...




5.00USD como precio objetivo para finales de octubre.

Desde 2.33USD a 2.60USD no es un 20%  es +12%


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Señor mio, que hablamos del Nasdaq no del tortuguIbex.



Dios le "hoyga" aunque tenga cuidado con Thor y sus relámpagos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 5.00USD como precio objetivo para finales de octubre.
> 
> Desde 2.33USD a 2.60USD no es un 20%  es +12%



Gracias por la aclaración, pero igual el dolar ayuda a que tenga que ser un 20% XD!

Ya en serio, si el PM cierra plano, tras el AH en negativo, debemos de tener Gap al alza.

A ver que pasa en el PM porque como venga muy fuerte tenemos guano.


----------



## donpepito (23 Sep 2009)

No puedes sacar esas conclusiones tan a la ligera... hay días que hemos abierto con el PM en verde y la cot se ha defendido... estamos en manos de las agencias... es lo tiene estar dentro, hay que aguantar el temporal.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No puedes sacar esas conclusiones tan a la ligera... hay días que hemos abierto con el PM en verde y la cot se ha defendido... estamos en manos de las agencias... es lo tiene estar dentro, hay que aguantar el temporal.



Ayer mismo venía en verde +4% y mira lo que pasó... no creo que sean conclusiones tan a la ligera.

Lo cierto es que la bajada de ayer es consolidada ya que no tuvimos un gap a la baja.


----------



## donpepito (23 Sep 2009)

Solo son operaciones pequeñas de compra y venta... no tienen credibilidad... lo que cuenta es el resultado a las 22:00h.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Solo son operaciones pequeñas de compra y venta... no tienen credibilidad... lo que cuenta es el resultado a las 22:00h.



Yo creo que va a salir bien la inversión, por eso no las tengo vendidas, pero tengo la costumbre de no creer en ningún valor, es más, muchas veces me da igual a qué se dediquen, no invierto mi dinero con sentimiento, sólo con gáficas y analizando fundamentales, que si miramos los de ARIAD....


----------



## donpepito (23 Sep 2009)

Estoy de acuerdo en parte, yo he hecho bastante trading aquí y en USA... y te puedo confirmar que las plusv interesantes.. se hacen con sangre fria, no puedes vender a la primera de cambio, lo he puesto varias veces.. pero en DSCO... compré en 1.00 y 0.98USD antes del catacrock.. se fue a 0.33USD ... las deje unas semanas... subieron a 0.70USD ... volvieron a bajar... ya cansado y buscando dejar solo un valor en el NASDAQ... me dió por venderlas a 0.48USD aprox...en un par de semanas... han subido a 1.1x .... es lo normal en cot de allí.

Es una put.... lo sabemos... pero es el precio que tenemos que pagar... por realizar plusv -futuras- x3 x5 o por x10 ... en el iBEX no lo verás nunca!


----------



## plakaplaka (23 Sep 2009)

¿Dónde pondríais un stop a Jazztel?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Sep 2009)

Corto en IBR a 3,41
Espero al SAN a 11,2 para cortos,mantengo los cortos en Tel
Todo depende de lo que diga el tio Ben esta tarde,para entonces el Ibex estara cerrado,yo me voy a poner corto.
A jugarrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corto en IBR a 3,41
> Espero al SAN a 11,2 para cortos,mantengo los cortos en Tel
> Todo depende de lo que diga el tio Ben esta tarde,para entonces el Ibex estara cerrado,yo me voy a poner corto.
> A jugarrrrrrrr!!!!!



Buenos días ^___^!







No creo que toquen las tasas y menos sin un aviso previo, pero quien sabe... estos no son Europeos, con nuestra total parsimonia.

Como le dije a Kuji, creo que lo más importante es el tono en que diga el mensaje, las expectativas...

Un saludo


----------



## chameleon (23 Sep 2009)

yo no descarto totalmente los fundamentales. eso y controlar a las agencias me sirven para orientarme. al menos dan pistas sobre qué quieren que pensemos. y algo que nunca hago es poner STOPS. no juego con muchos valores a la vez y cuando los he puesto pasa lo que dice DP, te saltan en el momento de pánico, vendes al precio que sea, y a las 2 horas está otra vez arriba y tu fuera...


----------



## bah (23 Sep 2009)

las expectativas ya las sabemos, likelyoverism non-stop y algún que otro BTE (better than expected)


----------



## Mulder (23 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> yo no descarto totalmente los fundamentales. eso y controlar a las agencias me sirven para orientarme. al menos dan pistas sobre qué quieren que pensemos. y algo que nunca hago es poner STOPS. no juego con muchos valores a la vez y cuando los he puesto pasa lo que dice DP, te saltan en el momento de pánico, vendes al precio que sea, y a las 2 horas está otra vez arriba y tu fuera...



Yo si que los uso pero los pongo lejos, en ese lugar donde cualquiera dice 'si pasa de aquí la hemos pringado realmente'. Si veo que todo va a mi favor y ya voy ganando bastante muevo el stop para que proteja comisiones.

Luego si hay cierto pánico pero veo que no va a ir muy lejos puedo atrasar el stop-protege-comisión para que no me salte y luego volverlo a poner en su mismo sitio (esto lo hice ayer en los mínimos del día, donde me hubieran saltado el stop de no moverlo para luego rebotar justo en mi lugar de entrada).

En otras ocasiones veo que las cosas podrían ir mucho más mal de lo que parecía a primera vista y entonces dejo que se ejecute, incluso puedo adelantarlo para tomar algún beneficio (esto me ocurrió el lunes).

Cuando voy ganando mucho solo protejo la comisión y el stop que aplico en la práctica es mental, el físico solo me protege de imprevistos muy bruscos.

El caso es que cualquier cosa puede suceder y hay que actuar siempre con cierta flexibilidad mental, pero el stop es una herramienta que frecuentemente se puede volver contra nosotros, sobre todo si lo ponemos muy cerca así que hay que tener un control férreo sobre el mercado en cualquier momento, al menos cuando ya he asegurado la comisión me puedo ir a dar una vuelta con cierta tranquilidad, lo peor que me puede pasar es que gane una miseria, pero no que pierda, cuando tengo el stop lejos y aun no estoy en beneficios o ando metido en un sitio donde estoy en verde y rojo a cada momento estoy más intranquilo, pero al menos se cuanto voy a perder en caso de que las cosas se pusieran muy feas de repente y se que será dificil que llegue ahí en poco tiempo.


----------



## donpepito (23 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> yo no descarto totalmente los fundamentales. eso y controlar a las agencias me sirven para orientarme. al menos dan pistas sobre qué quieren que pensemos. y algo que nunca hago es poner STOPS. no juego con muchos valores a la vez y cuando los he puesto pasa lo que dice DP, te saltan en el momento de pánico, vendes al precio que sea, y a las 2 horas está otra vez arriba y tu fuera...



Tienes toda la razón, en un mercado alcista.. unas cuantas correcciones en la cot, no merece la pena el riesgo de venderla.

Hoy por ejemplo, CINTRA & FERROVIAL,.... unos minutos en rojo y vuelta al verde... coming.


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Sep 2009)

Simpático:

Stock Rating online rating stock trading

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

Yo ya he puesto todos los stops, si saltan estaré atento para comprar en el pánico bajista (si lo hay) XD!

Tengo que asegurar mi inversión, soy pobre..


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Sep 2009)

Corto en San a 11.20.
Guano o muelteeee!


----------



## donpepito (23 Sep 2009)

Ariad Pharmaceuticals






*ARIA*<!--
2.3300-->(whats this?)​​


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Sep 2009)

Yo donde miro para saber cuando llegara el guano es esto:
Goldman Sachs Group, Inc. - Google Finance

Lo unico que no puedo ver que agencias venden o compran,cuando la matriz de GS se ponga a distribuir es que llego el momento.
GS son los que parten el bacalao.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Sep 2009)

Ya que habéis hablado de libros, pregunto a ver si alguien ha leido éste:

TEORÍA Y PRÁCTICA MODERNA DE LAS ONDAS DE ELLIOT, de Oscar Cagigas...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Sep 2009)

Off-topic, éste fin de semana (jueves-viernes-sábado), tenemos inauguración de temporada en el pub...

El que lleve ARIAds le daremos pase VIP! 

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Off-topic, éste fin de semana (jueves-viernes-sábado), tenemos inauguración de temporada en el pub...
> 
> El que lleve ARIAds le daremos pase VIP!
> 
> Saludos...



Donde tienes el PUB?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Donde tienes el PUB?



En Lleida, pero pediremos un mínimo de 10.000 acciones! 

Es broma... nos vale cualquiera que sepa meter cortos! 

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Off-topic, éste fin de semana (jueves-viernes-sábado), tenemos inauguración de temporada en el pub...
> 
> El que lleve ARIAds le daremos pase VIP!
> 
> Saludos...



Por si quieres saber de qué va:

http://www.onda4.com/files/indiceyprologo.pdf


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> En Lleida, pero pediremos un mínimo de 10.000 acciones!
> 
> Es broma... nos vale cualquiera que sepa meter cortos!
> 
> Saludos...



Prometo pasarme cuando vaya a Alcarras,creo que ya para la prox primavera.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Por si quieres saber de qué va:
> 
> http://www.onda4.com/files/indiceyprologo.pdf



Hasta ahí he llegado...  Quería saber si alguien lo había leido y si es tan bueno como dicen...

Saludos...

PD: El PM de ARIA muy flojo hoy en volumen, así que lateral-bajista...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Prometo pasarme cuando vaya a Alcarras,creo que ya para la prox primavera.



Pues me envias un MP y hacemos unos copazos! 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (23 Sep 2009)

Parece bastante interesante el índice del libro que comenta LCASC, igual algún día me lo compro yo también.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

Bueno al final gap a la baja en aria y el soporte de los 2,30-2,35 perforados.. espero que rebote en 2,24 como dijo Burney...

Las GTXI me ha sorprendido, a ver si cierran a 13,xx hoy..


----------



## Carolus Rex (23 Sep 2009)

DPTR con volumen.... dentro a 2.08


----------



## Kujire (23 Sep 2009)

Buenos Dias,

Los Ariados no se me pongan nerviosos, como era normal caemos un poco, yo estoy deseosa de ke caiga un poquitín más para acumular

Yo me iría a la playita ... y volvería alrededor de las 19.00 hora insular canaria:

... me voy a por té


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenos Dias,
> 
> Los Ariados no se me pongan nerviosos, como era normal caemos un poco, yo estoy deseosa de ke caiga un poquitín más para acumular
> 
> ...



Puuaghh que asquito Té  . Estoy tranquilo... además me distraigo contando -300$ por cada 10 céntimos... no me aburro no jaja

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Sep 2009)

Ya dijimos hace tiempo que tenía dos gaps:
-Uno en 2,35-2,38$ que cerró ayer
-Y otro en 2,19-2,20$ que tiene abierto desde el 31/8 

Saludos...

PD: Mulder, estoy intentando encontrar el libro, cuando lo encuentre te mando un MP por si lo quieres...
PD2: Burney, muy bueno el link al nasdaq en tiempo real, va mucho más actualizado que el de google o yahoo...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Buenos Dias,
> 
> Los Ariados no se me pongan nerviosos, como era normal caemos un poco, yo estoy deseosa de ke caiga un poquitín más para acumular
> 
> ...



Como ves quedarte vendido en el Ibex para mañana ????


----------



## Mulder (23 Sep 2009)

Pues yo me aburro mortalmente, llevamos todo el día de saltito en saltito de aquí para alla, pero ni un punto más de aquí ni uno menos de allí.

Lateral para irse a la playa y volver a las 20:15 (hora peninsular, que Kujire la tiene algo escorada  ) el resto del día no vale la pena ni mirar.

Nothing to see here, go away!


----------



## Bambi (23 Sep 2009)

plakaplaka dijo:


> ¿Dónde pondríais un stop a Jazztel?



0,22 o 0,27 según corresponda


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

GTXI va muy bien... a ver si llega a los 14 USD !!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Sep 2009)

Por si a alguien le hace gracia, os pego un gráfico de ARIA con las líneas de Gann de los últimos 5 años...







Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (23 Sep 2009)

Ahora a las 16:30 hay dato de reservas de petroleo, a ver si se anima esto aunque sea un ratito pequeño.


----------



## Kujire (23 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Como ves quedarte vendido en el Ibex para mañana ????



La decisión de la FED afectará a los mercados mundialmente, y probablemente nos envíe hacia arriba temporalmente. El Ibex ni siquiera ha corregido algo como el stoxx o el ESEPE, ... es muy arriesgado si no te cubres con algo más. Yo no lo haría, el Ibex se mantiene alcista pero sin fuerza, y la decisión de la FED podría desencadenar esa fuerza para romper hacia arriba. Por otro lado está apunto de caramelo para tirarle unos cortos .... pero el timing lo es todo, yo esperaría.


----------



## Kujire (23 Sep 2009)

*Breaking News ... UN*

Obama en el discurso inagural ante Naciones Unidas, ... cerquita de aki


----------



## sapito (23 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Mulder, estoy intentando encontrar el libro, cuando lo encuentre te mando un MP por si lo quieres...



Porfa ponme en la lista, parece muy interesante.


----------



## Mulder (23 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Como ves quedarte vendido en el Ibex para mañana ????



Yo te diré lo mismo que le digo a todo el mundo, para ponerse corto hay que esperar a que el S&P llegue a 1138...siempre que lo que busques sea ganar dinero, claro


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Sep 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Porfa ponme en la lista, parece muy interesante.



He visto que está en el emule, pero no puedo bajarlo... : (supongo que es porque hace 6 meses que no abro emule)

Si algún alma caritativa puede ponerlo a bajar, se lo agradecería eternamente... 

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (23 Sep 2009)

El ibex no lo dejan bajar de 11800?


----------



## sapito (23 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> He visto que está en el emule, pero no puedo bajarlo... : (supongo que es porque hace 6 meses que no abro emule)
> 
> Si algún alma caritativa puede ponerlo a bajar, se lo agradecería eternamente...
> 
> Saludos...



Con qué nombre lo encuentras? a qué servidor te conectas?


----------



## tonuel (23 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corto en San a 11.20.
> Guano o muelteeee!



Ahí estamos... 


Aunque yo estoy por poner el último largo de la temporada... 



Saludos


----------



## Catacrack (23 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Puuaghh que asquito Té  . Estoy tranquilo... además me distraigo contando -300$ por cada 10 céntimos... no me aburro no jaja
> 
> Un saludo



Eso son migajas yo por cada centimo pierdo 277$ y como bajen de 2,00$ las ARIA me van a servir de laxante natural. 

Ahora me distraigo mirando los caprichos que me dare con las plusvalias.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Sep 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Con qué nombre lo encuentras? a qué servidor te conectas?



Es en el Dreamule, pero no me deja conectarme a ningún servidor.
El nombre del libro "teoría y práctica moderna de las ondas de elliot (2009).zip"

Saludos...

PD: Voy a probar con el Torrent, pero yo de estos temas "ni flowers" :o
PD2: Desisto, no sé ni como va este programa...


----------



## Mulder (23 Sep 2009)

Para amenizar un poco la tarde, de Cárpatos:



> 16:37:17 h.
> Mundo hedge Fund [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora los gráficos del DOW (manos débiles):







Manos fuertes:







Y lo que hacen las manos débiles en el S&P:







Queda claro ¿verdad? durante el rebote han palmado los Tonueles una y otra vez, llevándose más banderas que las que hay en un campo de futbol


----------



## sapito (23 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Es en el Dreamule, pero no me deja conectarme a ningún servidor.
> El nombre del libro "teoría y práctica moderna de las ondas de elliot (2009).zip"
> 
> Saludos...
> ...



lo veo y me pongo a descargar, pero me da la impresion de que son resultados autogenerados y será porno o virus o algo así...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Sep 2009)

Veo miedo en USA, por aqui llega el tufo de la cagalera que tienen ante las palabras del tito Ben.


----------



## tonuel (23 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Queda claro ¿verdad? durante el rebote han palmado los Tonueles una y otra vez, llevándose más banderas que las que hay en un campo de futbol





Alguna imperial me he llevado a casa la verdad... las guardo en el cajón y arreando... :


Pero lo que le tiene que preocupar a usted es que su propio culo es como una gran bandera imperial...


y ésa no se puede guardar en un cajón... sin acritud y tal... 



Saludos


----------



## sapito (23 Sep 2009)

sapito dijo:


> lo veo y me pongo a descargar, pero me da la impresion de que son resultados autogenerados y será porno o virus o algo así...



me he bajado un par y efectivamente eran de palo...es que si no tiene versión inglesa es más chungo encontrarlo pirateado.


----------



## tonuel (23 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Veo miedo en USA, por aqui llega el tufo de la cagalera que tienen ante las palabras del tito Ben.



Si tuviera cortos del botas le metia ahora en los 11,20-11,30... 


Mecagüentodoloquesemea que la voy a liar... :



Saludos :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si tuviera cortos del botas le metia ahora en los 11,20-11,30...
> 
> 
> Mecagüentodoloquesemea que la voy a liar... :
> ...



No creo que pase,tiene una fuerte resistencia ahi, Max anuales..

Emilio Botin te voy a cortar la regla mamonazo !!!


----------



## tonuel (23 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No creo que pase,tiene una fuerte resistencia ahi, Max anuales..
> 
> Emilio Botin te voy a cortar la regla mamonazo !!!




Suerte hamijo... voy a pillar las palomitas... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Sep 2009)

Que corto +goloso te has perdido en SACYr... desde los 13,9x€ de esta mañana.


----------



## Mulder (23 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No creo que pase,tiene una fuerte resistencia ahi, Max anuales..
> 
> Emilio Botin te voy a cortar la regla mamonazo !!!



Tomarse la bolsa pasionalmente solo conduce a las pérdidas y la venganza es un plato que se sirve mejor frio.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Sep 2009)

Me he quedado vendido al final,de momento solo en la subasta ya me han dejado todo rojo,me van a poner el culo como un mandril mañana


----------



## tonuel (23 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que corto +goloso te has perdido en SACYr... desde los 13,9x€ de esta mañana.



No hay cortos de Sacyr... :o


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (23 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me he quedado vendido al final,de momento solo en la subasta ya me han dejado todo rojo,me van a poner el culo como un mandril mañana



Hay que confiar en que el tito Bernanke continue con su discurso apocalíptico y diga a todo el mundo que vamos a morir todos... 



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

vendidas las GTXI... +30% después de comisiones...

Voy realizando plusvalías que tengo algunas acciones en la UVI no vaya a ser que entre en pérdidas...

Me están dando para el pelo en HYTM y en LGND algo me hacen sufrir... pero aguanto mejor con el colchón del +30% que he sacado.. ese lo tengo ya seguro... es mi límite, en cuanto se me coman la plusvalía las vendo, a no ser que Ariad se la pegue definitivamente y me sale el stop, que entonces me deshago de todo para no quedarme en rojo.


----------



## pyn (23 Sep 2009)

¿Dónde has puesto el stop de ARIAD? Es para comprártelas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Dónde has puesto el stop de ARIAD? Es para comprártelas.



El stop está puesto con plusvalías bacilón, ya que tan seguro estás de que va a subir, compra unas cuantas, y GTXI también si tienes huevos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

He pillado €2K de DPTR por si tiene buen cierre para hacer intradía...


----------



## pyn (23 Sep 2009)

¿Y quién te ha dicho que no he comprado? no te estaba vacilando.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Y quién te ha dicho que no he comprado? no te estaba vacilando.



Cuantas llevas? tienes pensado venderlas si llegan a 4,XX USD ¿¿??

Si tienes la orden de compra en 2,20 ahí no tengo el stop :


----------



## pyn (23 Sep 2009)

Llevo 1500 acciones de nada. Y no tengo intención ni de vender en 3,xxx ni en 4 ni en 5....


----------



## donpepito (23 Sep 2009)

PSDV ... si que ha sido un pelotazo.. desde los 1.7USD de hace un mes y poco....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

Joder a ver si hace un gap bueno como antes las HYTM y me libro de ellas que guano!!!

Wataru las vendiste al final?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

Si hubiera vendido las Ariad a 2,80... este mes habría hecho 4k€ de plusvalías... un +33% de lo invertido.. ríete tú de ING...

Espero que tras este sufrimiento nos vayamos por lo menos a 20 USD porque si no, no merece la pena alquilar el yate XD!


----------



## Kujire (23 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Joder a ver si hace un gap bueno como antes las HYTM y me libro de ellas que guano!!!



ups:... están bajistas con señal de venta ... desde cuándo las tienes?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> PSDV ... si que ha sido un pelotazo.. desde los 1.7USD de hace un mes y poco....



Pues sí y con números paracidos a las Ariad.. vamos a mantaner la calma 

Las HYTM me están metiendo la gran puya... espero que mañana tengamos GAP.. qué opinas DP?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ups:... están bajistas con señal de venta ... desde cuándo las tienes?




Desde 0,69

Ahora mismo llevo LGND DPTR HYTM y Ariad.


----------



## donpepito (23 Sep 2009)

Hay algunas accs que son para tradeo semanal... pensaba que las HYTM las ibas a lanzar en los 0.8x ... no veo que se vayan a los 0.4x por ahora.

Dejalas hasta el viernes.


----------



## Kujire (23 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Desde 0,69
> 
> Ahora mismo llevo LGND DPTR HYTM y Ariad.



ése es un buen precio creía que era peor, un poco ansioso si que te veo relax&easy que mucho más abajo no va a caer, dale unos días para que recupere, ... si te cuento lo que iba ganando hoy y ahora voy a pre te asustas


----------



## donpepito (23 Sep 2009)

Luca ... te pongo otro caso para que lo estudies... en VPHM ... compré en 5.67USD a mediados de Junio... las vendí en agosto... mira ahora como van.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ése es un buen precio creía que era peor, un poco ansioso si que te veo relax&easy que mucho más abajo no va a caer, dale unos días para que recupere, ... si te cuento lo que iba ganando hoy y ahora voy a pre te asustas



Voy a empezar a jugar con los futuros kuji, a ver si hago grandes plusvalías, pero claro, me tengo que jugar dinero ganado, es mi regla de inversión... así si lo pierdo, no me molesta tanto...

Estoy interesado es pillar 5 o 10 contratos mini IBEX, dependiendo de lo que saque y jugármela bien... que a 1€ por contrata si baja 3000 puntos es una buena guita...

A ver si hago 100K de aquí a un año, que creo que ya con esa cantidad me puedo ganar el pan por mi mismo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay algunas accs que son para tradeo semanal... pensaba que las HYTM las ibas a lanzar en los 0.8x ... no veo que se vayan a los 0.4x por ahora.
> 
> Dejalas hasta el viernes.



Les tengo puesta la orden de venta siempre por si abren muy fuerte, pero me parece que soy un pillado más....


----------



## Kujire (23 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca ... te pongo otro caso para que lo estudies... en VPHM ... compré en 5.67USD a mediados de Junio... las vendí en agosto... mira ahora como van.



lo recuerdo, las compré un poco más tarde en agosto en 7$.... y ya les tengo 2$ asegurados


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Les tengo puesta la orden de venta siempre por si abren muy fuerte, pero me parece que soy un pillado más....



Buenas tardes ^^!

Voy a llevar un poco la contraria  en HYTM iba a salir en 0.75, pero quité la orden y no, no estoy preocupado. No se porqué... es un buen feeling. Creo que no hay peligro y que las voy a vender como mínimo en el dolar...

Y sino... me jodo xd otra cosa... jajaja

Un saludo

Yo también estoy en 0.69

Me voy a sudar un poco... y para colmo de males ni tías buenas hay... ains que cruz...


----------



## donpepito (23 Sep 2009)

A final de año... el precio de ARIAd ... lo tengo estimado en 10.00/12.00 USD por acc.... con alguna dilución de por medio.

Dentro de poco tendremos buenas noticias, si has visto el calendario de TRIALs ... MERCK sigue con ellos, no tiene sentido el abandonar el "support" a estas alturas.


The DMC indicated that the safety data from the first interim analysis are consistent with the known safety profile of ridaforolimus and that no modifications to the study protocol are recommended. Over 500 patients with metastatic soft-tissue and bone sarcomas have been enrolled in the trial to date. Full patient enrollment is expected to take place by year-end 2009, and the second interim analysis based on approximately two-thirds of the total number of progression-free survival events is expected by the end of the first quarter of 2010, as previously announced.

“The recommendation by the DMC to continue the Phase 3 SUCCEED trial to completion represents an important step in the development of oral ridaforolimus as a potential new treatment option for patients with metastatic sarcomas,” stated Harvey J. Berger, M.D., chairman and chief executive officer of ARIAD.


----------



## Mulder (23 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Voy a empezar a jugar con los futuros kuji, a ver si hago grandes plusvalías, pero claro, me tengo que jugar dinero ganado, es mi regla de inversión... así si lo pierdo, no me molesta tanto...
> 
> Estoy interesado es pillar 5 o 10 contratos mini IBEX, dependiendo de lo que saque y jugármela bien... que a 1€ por contrata si baja 3000 puntos es una buena guita...
> 
> A ver si hago 100K de aquí a un año, que creo que ya con esa cantidad me puedo ganar el pan por mi mismo...



Hey! eso está muy bien, a ver si unimos a alguien más a la causa, pero te diré una cosa, para abrir 10 contratos miniibex mejor abre uno grande que es el equivalente o, mejor todavía, vente al Stoxx que hace movimientos mucho más nobles, más coherentes técnicamente y no tiene 'agujeros' como el queso de gruyere del Ibex  y además podrás estar dentro con menos de la mitad de garantías.

A no ser que lo de los 10 contratos forme parte de alguna estrategia de money managment.


----------



## Kujire (23 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Voy a empezar a jugar con los futuros kuji, a ver si hago grandes plusvalías, pero claro, me tengo que jugar dinero ganado, es mi regla de inversión... así si lo pierdo, no me molesta tanto...
> 
> Estoy interesado es pillar 5 o 10 contratos mini IBEX, dependiendo de lo que saque y jugármela bien... que a 1€ por contrata si baja 3000 puntos es una buena guita...



ya sabes que es como ver un partido de tennis de xicas o de xicos, las acciones van pausadas, con grandes tendencias fáciles de seguir, los futuros es la selva, tanto ganas como pierdes en segundos, no es para todo el mundo, y la época que vivimos es un "poco" especial.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hey! eso está muy bien, a ver si unimos a alguien más a la causa, pero te diré una cosa, para abrir 10 contratos miniibex mejor abre uno grande que es el equivalente o, mejor todavía, vente al Stoxx que hace movimientos mucho más nobles, más coherentes técnicamente y no tiene 'agujeros' como el queso de gruyere del Ibex  y además podrás estar dentro con menos de la mitad de garantías.
> 
> A no ser que lo de los 10 contratos forme parte de alguna estrategia de money managment.



Claro, lo digo porque necesito 10k para un contraro Ibex normal, e igual no consigo ganar eso de aquí al guano....

Gracias por los ánimos Mulder...

Desde que abrí la cuenta de R4 en agosto llego ganados 1800€ así que... como no rompan las acciones que llevo... se quedará en 2 mini ibex acompañando a Pecata XD!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

Lo importante es mi tenacidad para salir de pobre, con vuestras enseñanzas diarias poco a poco me voy viendo capacitado para ello...

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## until (23 Sep 2009)

Buenas!

Lo de teoria... ondas de elliott de la mula, no es un pdf sino un ejecutable, asi que pasar de descargarlo.

Lo suyo no es pillar el concepto teorico de las ondas de elliott, sino aplicarlo que es lo jodido, creo que hay un soft Dynamic trader que lo hace con los datos del metastock, intentaré probarlo y comentaré.

Dp has pillado alguna accs de DARA BioSciences, solo por curiosidad...

Mulder yo tambien me uno en breve a los futuros ibex, cuando liquide posiciones USA que el dollar no esta jodiendo pero bien...

Por cierto dejaste de fumar?


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Sep 2009)

que aburrido esta la sesión, ¿no?


----------



## donpepito (23 Sep 2009)

No, no las llevo... ayer hubo movimiento y hoy está recuperando... tiene previsto la venta de 2.2M de acciones, creo?


----------



## donpepito (23 Sep 2009)

A nuestra amiga ONTY .. tambien le están cerita desde hace unos días... ella ha progresado adecuadamente desde JUNIO, tienen menos accs... lo que me hace pensar de un ofrecimiento a corto plazo...


----------



## Mulder (23 Sep 2009)

until dijo:


> Por cierto dejaste de fumar?



Trato de no pensar en ello ya, de momento mi mujer me ha 'quitado' las cosas de picar para que no engorde


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Sep 2009)

Bueno esto sigue igual ...

Ya falta poco para que hable el barbitas no ?? 

Veremos si nos hace pupita o no...  De momento el dolar va cogiendo un tono más decente...


----------



## Kujire (23 Sep 2009)

*Breaking News ... FED*

20:59 mins y bajando..... tic tac​


> en 15mins quiero verlos en sus puesto de combate....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Sep 2009)

No se por que pero presiento que me van a follar vivo...


----------



## Kujire (23 Sep 2009)

14:59 mins y bajando..... tic tac​


> a sus puesto de combate.... capitán! ordene inmersión y maniobra LOKO IVAN


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No se por que pero presiento que me van a follar vivo...



Que vicioso que eres, golosón... jaja

Peor estamos el resto... que ahora mismo no se que hacer, porque pase lo que pase puede empezar de una manera y en segundos darse la vuelta, así que a lo echo, pecho ^___^

Un saludo

¿Donde puedo ver los movimientos del dolar-euro más actualizado que en Google?


----------



## Astur147 (23 Sep 2009)

Buenas tardes a todos

Aria fijo que un dia amanece así 

Interleukin Genetics, Inc - Google Finance


----------



## Kujire (23 Sep 2009)

4:59 mins y bajando..... tic tac​


> las maquinas paradas comandante- bien, regrese a su puesto y atentos a mi señal


----------



## bah (23 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Donde puedo ver los movimientos del dolar-euro más actualizado que en Google?



Cotizaciones de monedas en tiempo real avanzado

en el esepe ha habido un sustito


----------



## tarrito (23 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Que vicioso que eres, golosón... jaja
> 
> Peor estamos el resto... que ahora mismo no se que hacer, porque pase lo que pase puede empezar de una manera y en segundos darse la vuelta, así que a lo echo, pecho ^___^
> 
> ...



¿Te vale aquí IG Markets - CFDs: Divisas, Índices, Acciones...
No pone gráfica pero ves como se mueve, espero te sea útil.


----------



## Kujire (23 Sep 2009)

0:59 mins y bajando..... tic tac​


> La FED está enviando el FAX, tan pronto nos llegue os lo comunico,..... el mundo está parado, los mercados detenidos, los traders mirando a los monitores....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Sep 2009)

Ya estoy akiiii


----------



## donpepito (23 Sep 2009)

Está muy bien ... pero el problema es la acumulación previa.. ese tipo de compañias.. apenas tiene negociado... no venden.... solo se pueden comprar / vender cuando hay fuertes caidas / subidas.


----------



## donpepito (23 Sep 2009)

Hythiam Announces the Closing of $7 Million Registered Direct Offering

Se tendría que ir a los 0.75USD en pocos días.


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Sep 2009)

En pocos días nos vamos al 1.50 ... Esperemos a saber los comentarios del Tito Ben...


----------



## Astur147 (23 Sep 2009)

0 -0.25% están diciendo en CNBC


----------



## Mulder (23 Sep 2009)

Cárpatos:



> 20:17:00 h.
> FED [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



Casi na...


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Sep 2009)

Astur147 dijo:


> 0 -0.25% están diciendo en CNBC



Eso es sin cambios ¿no?


----------



## Kujire (23 Sep 2009)

FAX DE LA FED ​



> Vamos a morir!!!! TOD@S 3 veces!!!!! ...... por lo menos




La FED................... ha decidido......... que el expulsado sea:..........(una vez contabilizados los guanos, plusvalías varias)
​
NO CHANGE ON INTEREST RATE

SLOW THE PURCHASES ENDING FIRST QUARTER

VOTE WAS UNNANIMOUS


----------



## Astur147 (23 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Eso es sin cambios ¿no?



Si 

¿A dónde se puede ir el €/$ a medio plazo?


----------



## bah (23 Sep 2009)

yanosestamos recuperando pero mantenemos tipos bajos durante un tiempo
¿es bueno?
vaya velicas se gastan los mayores


----------



## tonuel (23 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No se por que pero presiento que me van a follar vivo...




Lo que importa es mañana.. pero yo me iria ahora a por vaselina por si acaso.... 


LOL... menudo gráfico se está marcando el SP... 


Saludos


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Sep 2009)

*Resumiendo comunicado FED*

1.- Tipos 0 al 0,25%
2.- Compra de activos toxicos por valor de:
$1.25 trillion of agency mortgage-backed securities and up to $200 billion of agency debt.
3.- Compra de bonos del tesoro (monetarización de la deuda) por valor de:
$300 billion of Treasury securities will be completed by the end of October 2009.


Obviamente el oro y el euro se estan disparando.

Lo paso aqui tambien


----------



## tonuel (23 Sep 2009)

Joder... *será en octubre... *ha dicho Ben... :



Saludos :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Sep 2009)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Resumiendo comunicado FED*
> 
> 1.- Tipos 0 al 0,25%
> 2.- Compra de activos toxicos por valor de:
> ...



Los Chinos y Japoneses deben estar partiendose la caja


----------



## Astur147 (23 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Los Chinos y Japoneses deben estar partiendose la caja



Por algo la inventaron ellos...


----------



## Kujire (23 Sep 2009)

el dolar se aprecia yahoooooo!


----------



## tonuel (23 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Los Chinos y Japoneses deben estar partiéndose la caja





Quien rie último... :



Saludos :


----------



## tonuel (23 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> el dolar se aprecia yahoooooo!




Está cogiendo carrerilla... :o


Saludos


----------



## until (23 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No, no las llevo... ayer hubo movimiento y hoy está recuperando... tiene previsto la venta de 2.2M de acciones, creo?



Asi es a inversores institucionales....

Por lo que he leido de ella, está investigando en el campo de la diabetes con el DB959, DB160, DB900, psoriasis con el DB200, y en fase 2a el KRN5500 (Medicamento contra el cáncer que es un tipo de antibiótico antitumoral. Es una antraciclina), como analgesico muy eficaz en enfermos de cancer, el unico efecto adverso del KRN5500 fueron vomitos y dolores gastroinstentinales (lo comento por lo de las ARIAD), al parecer estas reacciones adversas se observaron igualmente en los tratados con placebos; así mismo destacar el acuerdo con América Stem Cell, sobre la investigación con celulas madre.

Así mismo, al parecer por leyes del Nasdaq debe aumentar su cotización a 1$ antes de marzo 2010 o prorroga de 180 dias más, o queda fuera de cotización.

Bueno yo si que he pillado algunas a 0,60 $.

Kujire, sabes algo de que Microsoft quiere adquirir Electronics Arts.

PD: Mulder, enhorabuena!


----------



## tonuel (23 Sep 2009)

Nos vamos al guano... lo huelo... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Sep 2009)

Si, el famoso requerimiento de coti en 1.00USD ... lo han recibido algunas de las que hablamos por aquí.... KOOL.

Parece interesante... tengo algunas ONTy en cartera, no me han entrado todas a 5.79USD.


----------



## Mulder (23 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Nos vamos al guano... lo huelo...



Si, pero solo va a ser una ligera corrección para enfilar los máximos con el terreno bien consolidado.


----------



## percebe (23 Sep 2009)

quien por aqui lleva las nrgn vaya aguas que nos estan dando:

Neurogen Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## Kujire (23 Sep 2009)

*M$->EA ----no way!*

Yep, M$ tiene el dinero por castigo ... y EA puede ser el paradero de su dinero. Sin embargo,...... creo que la gente se deja llevar por "otras" razones, la posibilidad de que M$ haga una oferta por EA son remotas y más remotas es que se lleve a cabo.


----------



## Kujire (23 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Parece interesante... tengo algunas ONTy en cartera, no me han entrado todas a 5.79USD.



DP ten cuidado con las ONTY ... todavía están corrigiendo


----------



## bah (23 Sep 2009)

¡más madera que esto se para!


----------



## donpepito (23 Sep 2009)

No son muchas... era para quitarme el "mono" de comprar.


----------



## Kujire (23 Sep 2009)

Hannibal, vas a salvar el culín .... por poco pero lo vas a salvar, dale las gracias a Tito Ben

ED:Ben me va a devolver lo que se me esfumó por la mañana en un visto y no visto

*SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL*


----------



## Kujire (23 Sep 2009)

percebe dijo:


> quien por aqui lleva las nrgn vaya aguas que nos estan dando:
> 
> Neurogen Corporation - Google Finance



que fué de la táctica Percebox? cuando las compraste?


----------



## tonuel (23 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, pero solo va a ser una *ligera corrección *para enfilar los máximos con el terreno bien consolidado.




Ya lo veo... 






Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hannibal, vas a salvar el culín .... por poco pero lo vas a salvar, dale las gracias a Tito Ben



Espero que siga virgen por mucho tiempo jajajajaja

Que raro que caiga el dow y el euro al mismo tiempo.... :


----------



## percebe (23 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> que fué de la táctica Percebox? cuando las compraste?



hoy a 0,26

hoy llevo pleno aria,gnvc y nrgn.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Sep 2009)

Tengo mucho interés en ver como cierra


----------



## Kujire (23 Sep 2009)

percebe dijo:


> hoy a 0,26



buf ...pues la has comprado en la parte alta,... ay ay percebín, pues a ver cómo evoluciona, no la veo clara de momento a ver cómo acaba hoy. Lo bueno es que parece querer empezar tendencia peeero con lo volátil que es decirte algo ahora es como jugar con gaseosa.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> buf ...pues la has comprado en la parte alta,... ay ay percebín, pues a ver cómo evoluciona, no la veo clara de momento a ver cómo acaba hoy. Lo bueno es que parece querer empezar tendencia peeero con lo volátil que es decirte algo ahora es como jugar con gaseosa.



Mañana voy a vender las Grifols que me quedan,recomiendame un chicharro farmaceutico del nasdaq para entrar a medio plazo


----------



## Kujire (23 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Espero que siga virgen por mucho tiempo jajajajaja
> 
> Que raro que caiga el dow y el euro al mismo tiempo.... :



Ya falta menos para que te vayas a cama "virgen", ojito mañana cómo vengan los Japos, que hoy tenemos doble sesión por aki y nos toca jugar fuera

No baja el Euro, se aprecia el Dolar.... que aunque parece lo mismo... no lo es:


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2009)

No nos emocionemos.

Mucho cuidado porque queda un último arreón al alza.

Cuidadito con los cortos por lo menos en el muy corto plazo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ya falta menos para que te vayas a cama "virgen", ojito mañana cómo vengan los Japos, que hoy tenemos doble sesión por aki y nos toca jugar fuera
> 
> No baja el Euro, se aprecia el Dolar.... que aunque parece lo mismo... no lo es:



Yo solo sigo el EUR-USD.... segun esta la cosa es malo para comprar acciones en USA y bueno para venderlas...

Acabo de comprar 2k de Onty a 5,78 coño que se despeñaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mulder (23 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya lo veo...



Bonito limpia de stops largos que están haciendo, el dinero no sale del S&P ni del Stoxx con la misma alegría con la que baja el precio, ahora mismo indica niveles del lateral de este mediodía.

Yo ya dije que esta semana íbamos a tener bandazos fuertes, los leoncios nos van avisando de la que se avecina, pero aun queda un pequeño trecho por recorrer, quedan 2 o 3 días para completar este trecho.

El que avisa no es traidor.


----------



## Kujire (23 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mañana voy a vender las Grifols que me quedan,recomiendame un chicharro farmaceutico del nasdaq para entrar a medio plazo



Que tal Aria?

Lo digo porque he oído tumores de una fiesta ... en un barco... mis amigas "las bingueras" se apuntan y eso nunca se sabe... que por aki nos sobran dineros pero faltan ..... otras cosas:o

Que DP nos haga una/s sugerencia/s y yo las meto en la "play"


----------



## tonuel (23 Sep 2009)

bertok dijo:


> No nos emocionemos.
> 
> Mucho cuidado porque queda un último arreón al alza.
> 
> Cuidadito con los cortos por lo menos en el muy corto plazo.





Le están dando un buen arreón... eso está claro... 








Saludos


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Bonito limpia de stops largos que están haciendo, el dinero no sale del S&P ni del Stoxx con la misma alegría con la que baja el precio, ahora mismo indica niveles del lateral de este mediodía.
> 
> Yo ya dije que esta semana íbamos a tener bandazos fuertes, los leoncios nos van avisando de la que se avecina, pero aun queda un pequeño trecho por recorrer, quedan 2 o 3 días para completar este trecho.
> 
> El que avisa no es traidor.



Opino igual pero dudo muy mucho que llegue el SP al 1138.

Vamos a ver como pintan la jugada que sin duda va a ser muy interesante.

Os hora de ir afilando el cuchillo


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Le están dando un buen arreón... eso está claro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hamijo, no se fie de las apariencias.

Queda poco para empezar a disfrutar


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Que tal Aria?
> 
> Lo digo porque he oído tumores de una fiesta ... en un barco... mis amigas "las bingueras" se apuntan y eso nunca se sabe... que por aki nos sobran dineros pero faltan ..... otras cosas:o
> 
> Que DP nos haga una/s sugerencia/s y yo las meto en la "play"



Aria si baja acumulare mas,todo sea por la fiesta de marras, tu y tus amigas las bingueras estais invitadas,ya veras que bien nos lo vamos a pasar....


----------



## tonuel (23 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Bonito limpia de stops largos que están haciendo, el dinero no sale del S&P ni del Stoxx con la misma alegría con la que baja el precio, ahora mismo indica niveles del lateral de este mediodía.
> 
> Yo ya dije que esta semana íbamos a tener bandazos fuertes, los leoncios nos van avisando de la que se avecina, pero aun queda un pequeño trecho por recorrer, quedan 2 o 3 días para completar este trecho.
> 
> El que avisa no es traidor.






El SP500 sólo tiene que subir 70 puntacos en un par de dias... 


Parece que lleva camino... 






Saludos


----------



## Kujire (23 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo solo sigo el EUR-USD.... segun esta la cosa es malo para comprar acciones en USA y bueno para venderlas...
> 
> Acabo de comprar 2k de Onty a 5,78 coño que se despeñaaaaaaaa



....pero no has leído lo que le decía a DP? ....claro que se despeñan, conio Hannibal.... no sé si llorar o reir

Dow 9,747.34 -82.53 (-0.84%)
S&P 500 1,060.91  -10.75 (-1.00%)
Nasdaq 2,131.42 -14.88 (-0.69%)


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2009)

En ARIAd nos vamos a forrar. Por ahora es cuestión de demostrar O_O 

Eso espero, ya que ha bajado bastante y rápido.

Me salvó la operción de venta en 2,74USD en la que saqué casi un 30%. Volví a entrar y tengo minusvalías en la nueva operación, pero con margen suficiente para arriesgar, al menos por ahora.


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Que tal Aria?
> 
> Lo digo porque he oído tumores de una fiesta ... en un barco... mis amigas "las bingueras" se apuntan y eso nunca se sabe... que por aki nos sobran dineros pero faltan ..... otras cosas:o



No te enceles... que tu también estabas invitada  siske...


----------



## donpepito (23 Sep 2009)

Solo tengo 640acs de ONTy... cancelé la orden de compra original.... me sigue gustando la empresa... compraré algunas, si continua corrigiendo.

Ese bajón a 5.72USD suena a barrido de stops....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Sep 2009)

bertok dijo:


> En ARIAd nos vamos a forrar. Por ahora es cuestión de demostrar O_O
> 
> Eso espero, ya que ha bajado bastante y rápido.
> 
> Me salvó la operción de venta en 2,74USD en la que saqué casi un 30%. Volví a entrar y tengo minusvalías en la nueva operación, pero con margen suficiente para arriesgar, al menos por ahora.



Yo las espero en las cercanias de los 2$ para acumular.


----------



## Kujire (23 Sep 2009)

NO INSERT COIN -> NO GAIN​
no se quejarán, ....como dicen en otro hilo ->"hemos dejado el dolar Nikkeilado"​

Me voy a comer a un Japo ....pasen una buena tarde


----------



## Mulder (23 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El SP500 sólo tiene que subir 70 puntacos en un par de dias...
> 
> Parece que lleva camino...



¿no te llama la atención que el pico de hoy sea el máximo anual del S&P?

A mi si, pero tu sigue viendo lo que quieres ver.


----------



## donpepito (23 Sep 2009)

Kujire... disfruta del tanaka... donde está, quiero coordenadas LAT & LONG.


----------



## tonuel (23 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿no te llama la atención que el pico de hoy sea el máximo anual del S&P?
> 
> A mi si, pero tu sigue viendo lo que quieres ver.




Lo que me llama la atención es que se ha producido la pillada padre después de las palabritas de Bernanke... 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿no te llama la atención que el pico de hoy sea el máximo anual del S&P?
> 
> A mi si, pero tu sigue viendo lo que quieres ver.



Quedate con el maximo de hoy,el guano ya esta aqui.

Os vamos a meter los largos por donde amargan los pepinos


----------



## carvil (23 Sep 2009)

Buenas noches 

Cierre en +o- lo esperado, los osos cortando el mercado desde maximos.

El rebote del dolar era lo esperado para hoy, pero no ha perforado la resistencia 76.657, la Fed comenzará la operación de recompra inversa de bonos.

Los futuros del Nikkei han rebotado en el soporte 10373 de momento

Salu2


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Sep 2009)

Xoer que día tan emocionante!!
El Berni es un crack.
A ver si pudo grafiquear y la semana que viene me tiro al ruedo.
Que llevo un empacho de palomitas ya...
De momento no se ha roto nada 
Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Sep 2009)

Pregunta:
Estoy en el curro
¿Sp 1080 no era el fibo 50%?
Gracias


----------



## carvil (23 Sep 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Pregunta:
> Estoy en el curro
> ¿Sp 1080 no era el fibo 50%?
> Gracias




Si te refieres desde los minimos de Marzo era 1120


Salu2


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Sep 2009)

Muchas thx carvil

La cifra me suena de algo pero no lo relaciono
1125 rima!!


----------



## Burney (23 Sep 2009)

Buenas noches gente:

Hoy no he podido seguir mucho el mercado, pero al menos he podido ir picoteando unas pocas puts más del SAN: 2 de strike 9,32. Estaba con ganas de abrir un par de cortos en el futuro en el SAN por la zona del 11,20, pero eso de no poder seguir apenas el mercado... me da yuyu... (con los puts tengo las perdidas limitadas)

En principio el próximo objetivo del IBEX es el 115xx primero y luego posiblemente el 112xx


----------



## tonuel (23 Sep 2009)

tag: *Voy cargando la escopeta... *:


Saludos :


----------



## Burney (23 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> tag: *Voy cargando la escopeta... *:
> 
> 
> Saludos :



Sr. Tonuel, vaya ud. avisando a Nelson de que pronto va a tener mucho trabajo certificando a mansalva...


----------



## tonuel (23 Sep 2009)

Aquí al lado lo tengo... 




Mulder dijo:


> Si, pero *sólo va a ser una ligera corrección para enfilar los máximos *con el terreno bien consolidado.










A 20 puntacos lo llaman ligera corrección...


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Sep 2009)

Pues con las noticias que estamos teniendo del dollar, no es por nada pero igual el guano no llega y creamos una nueva ola de pillados con los cortos...

Veremos a ver si esta semana no cierra el EUR/USD a 1,55..... como no suban las acciones que llevamos (debería subir la bolsa de aquí al viernes y mucho) estamos bien jodidos... Están emezando a plantar un escenario con 2USD por €... MUCHO CUIDADO, PONGAN STOPS.

Por si no habeis visto lo de Irán:

tehran times : Euro to replace dollar in Iran's Forex Reserve Fund

http://www.tehrantimes.com/index_View.asp?code=203592


----------



## Burney (24 Sep 2009)

No sé de dónde saca Mulder lo del techo del SP500 en 1138 :... pero yo un poco por debajo del 1100 veo una pedazo de directriz bajista que no creo que pueda superarla así como así... sin que provoque una corrección considerable antes de conseguir superarla... Por ahora le doy una previsión de caida hasta la zona del 1040 (si se pierde esa zona veremos Nelsons por doquier).

En el Nasdaq Composite, amen de la figura de cuña alcista (que suelen ser figuras técnicas bajistas) del grafico que puse anoche, veo también (lastima no haberla visto anoche) que en la zona del 2170 fué soporte dos veces en el año 2008. Vamos, que pasar ese nivel a la primera era imposible. Ha sido olerla hoy y 40 puntos a la baja del tirón. A ésta le doy una prevision de caida por ahora hasta el 2060.

Voy a ver qué decido hacer con las Arias (si intento entrar mañana o no lo hago). Hoy no he puesto ya orden de compra, tras ver la cuña del nasdaq anoche decidí extremar precauciones...







Grafico actualizado de Ariad. Mañana decidiré sobre la marcha sobre si entrar en 2,20 o intentar esperarlas en el 1,80...


----------



## carvil (24 Sep 2009)

Buenos dias 


Nikkei 10,544.22 +173.68 ( +1.67%)

P.D. Ayer estaba cerrado



Salu2


----------



## Sleepwalk (24 Sep 2009)

*Llega la ola de convertibles como antes llegó la de los preferentes*

“Ampliaciones de capital, acciones preferentes, cédulas hipotecarias, bonos basura, bonos convertibles...El atesoramiento de liquidez por parte de los ahorradores particulares e institucionales en los dos últimos años, presa del pánico vivido en los mercados, se ha tornado ahora cañas. Los valores líderes se encuentran en pleno proceso de recapitalización balances a través de emisiones de títulos y de ampliaciones de capital. Fíjense en el hecho de que las ampliaciones de capital también han registrado una importante evolución durante los cuatro primeros meses del año al crecer un 40% y alcanzar los 5.932 millones de euros, desde los 4.226 millones de hace un año. A pesar de la crisis, las sociedades cotizadas han seguido acudiendo al mercado para obtener financiación y continuar con sus procesos de expansión. Este crecimiento resalta el papel de la Bolsa como fuente de financiación de los procesos corporativos, que en los años 2000 y 2007 alcanzó su punto más alto, con un importe de 65.904 millones y 59.155 millones de euros, respectivamente. Esto siempre ha sucedido en las grandes Crisis Financieras y Bursátiles ¿Acaso no recuerdan los primeros e infelices años 80? Ahora se repite el esquema. Sí, es el mismo esquema el típico de una Gran Crisis pese al Gran rebote”, dice el analista jefe de un banco. 

“La tendencia se mantendrá en los próximos meses, porque los grandes bancos precisarán probablemente más capital; la recesión podría persistir durante varios meses; la recuperación será suave, gradual y el empleo podría seguir sufriendo en el sector financiero, construcción, automóviles especialmente. Es decir, se necesita mucho dinero, pese a que los organismos supranacionales nos han dicho que los indicadores de sentimiento han mejorado; que la economía seguirá contrayéndose en los próximos trimestres, pero a menor ritmo y que es interesante que los bancos se refuercen, que los activos tóxicos se eliminen de su balance”, añade. 

El último en instalarse en este mercado ha sido BBVA. Según recoge el folleto de aprobación de la emisión de bonos subordinados necesariamente convertibles de BBVA por parte de la CNMV, la entidad financiera ha decidido aumentar el importe de la emisión hasta los 2.000 millones de euros (vs 1.000 millones de euros anunciados inicialmente) ante la fuerte demanda de este tipo de activos. El plazo de los convertibles se mantiene en 5 años, aunque la entidad tendrá la posibilidad de amortizarlos en el momento que crea conveniente (siempre que haya pasado un año). La entidad, al igual que lo realizado por sus comparables domésticos, colocará la emisión a través de sus propias sucursales. La entidad ofrece una rentabilidad fija del 5% anual hasta la amortización y no se aplicará prima de conversión en el momento de la misma. 

Hay que recordar, no obstante, que otras entidades como Sabadell ya han realizado este tipo de emisiones (500 millones de euros a un plazo de 4 años), mientras que otras como Popular están a la espera de la aprobación del folleto por parte de la CNMV. En el caso de Popular, la emisión será de un importe de entre 500 y 700 millones de euros, dependiendo de la demanda. En cualquier caso, la mayor emisión de este tipo de activos la realizó Santander en 2007 con una operación de 7.000 millones de euros a un plazo de 5 años para la adquisición de Banco Real y otras divisiones de consumo de ABN Amro. 

*Hambruna que puede resultar cara *
Las compañías europeas han captado 256.378 millones de euros en lo que va de año, un 30,06% más que todo lo colocado en 2008. Nunca en la historia habían captado tanto dinero en el mercado de bonos. En seis meses han emitido más deuda que en su año récord. En total, el importe asciende a 256.378 millones de euros, un 30,06% más que todo el ejercicio pasado y un 49,42% más que la media anual desde 2000, según datos de Dealogic a 17 de junio. Los expertos advierten de tres asuntos de especial relevancia. Uno, que existe temor a que en cualquier momento se reproduzcan los episodios de tensión de liquidez en los mercados, como ha sucedido en los dos últimos años. Dos, que en cualquier momento estalle un escándalo y que una empresa (o un país ¿por qué no?) decida retrasar los pagos de sus emisiones, es decir, no hacer frente a sus compromisos, como ya se vio en ciclos adversos anteriores en determinados países de Latinoamérica. Y tres, que los tipos de interés inicien un movimiento al alza, bien porque la inflación aprieta, bien porque los Gobiernos adopten medidas de reversión de liquidez. Por eso, el crash de los bonos corporativos es una hipótesis que manejan los grandes gestores de fondos pese a que muchas gestoras comercializan en los últimos meses, precisamente, fondos constituidos por bonos corporativos. 

Hay advertencias muy serias en esta dirección. Hasta un 29% de las empresas europeas con calificación de bono basura (speculative-grade) podría dejar de atender sus pagos de deuda (default) hasta finales de 2010, según S&P. “Con el deterioro económico, los pobres resultados empresariales y la restricción en el acceso a la liquidez para las empresas más vulnerables del Europa Occidental, creemos que la aceleración en los impagos de deuda continuará posiblemente hasta 2010”, dicen los analistas de la agencia de calificación. “Creemos que las compras apalancadas (debt-financed leveraged buyout transactions) serán una de las causas de este incremento”. Así, entre 90 y 112 compañías europeas entrarán en default en 2009, entre el 11,7 y el 14,7% del total. Para 2010, las cifras podrían ser similares.) 

El panorama, además, promete, porque según datos de Standard & Poor’s (S&P), las empresas europeas abordarán vencimientos de deuda por más de 160.000 millones de dólares (unos 115.174 millones de euros) en lo que queda de año. 

La Carta de la Bolsa 

La Carta de la Bolsa


----------



## Mulder (24 Sep 2009)

A los buenos días!

Los niveles de dinero en el Stoxx no cayeron mucho ayer, están indicando un objetivo en 2874-81 (ahora 2862).


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

*Corto* en criteria a 3,51... :


aunque sólo me ha entrado el 80%... 


Saludos :


----------



## chameleon (24 Sep 2009)

distribución. sin alejarnos de máximos
arriba, abajo, arriba, abajo...


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Sep 2009)

estais viendo el grafico del dolar de hoy?


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> estais viendo el grafico del dolar de hoy?




Yo lo que estoy viendo es que ya me he asegurado las plusvas diarias...


Edito:

Stop protege beneficios en 3,49... 


Propicios dias a todos...


----------



## Burney (24 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo lo que estoy viendo es que ya me he asegurado las plusvas diarias...
> 
> 
> Stop protege beneficios en 3,495...
> ...



tonuel vaya ud. aprovechando para abrir largos a mansalva antes de que se acaben!!!



**********

PD: Primer soporte en 11520. Para nada descartable un rebote en esos niveles.


----------



## chameleon (24 Sep 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> estais viendo el grafico del dolar de hoy?



quieren espantar a los largos


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> tonuel vaya ud. aprovechando para abrir largos a mansalva antes de que se acaben!!!





Voy mirando... 


Saludos


----------



## Burney (24 Sep 2009)

Vigilando las NHH para posible entrada en 4,32 (esperaré a que coincida con el 11300 del IBEX).

Las BIO parecen haber secado el volumen vendedor en la zona del 1,30... modo vigilancia ON.


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> Vigilando las NHH para posible entrada en 4,32 (*esperaré a que coincida con el 11300 del IBEX*).




tag: *tengo un carnet de hijodeputa para usted...*



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> quieren espantar a los largos



Pues seguramente lo consigan cuando esté el viernes a 1,55...

En teoría los inversores yankis deberían comprar muchas acciones y retrasar así el guano... igual la jugada de bernabeke va por ahí...

Los analistos están recomendando gas, petroleo, electricas y tal..


----------



## Mulder (24 Sep 2009)

Lo he dicho antes y lo vuelvo a repetir aunque se que pocos me van a creer, los niveles de dinero *no* están bajando, aunque los han bajado un poco en el peor momento de la caida los han vuelto a subir inmediatamente desde mínimos, los han subido tanto que ya están en máximos del día.

Mientras tanto el euro/dolar sube y también está registrando entradas de dinero en máximos del día, esta bajadita mañanera es un completo fake.

A mi me suena a maniobra para subir el miedo del gacelerío, de todas formas esta semana tocaban bandazos y a medida que se acerca la fecha clave el nivel de bandazos está subiendo.


----------



## carvil (24 Sep 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> estais viendo el grafico del dolar de hoy?





Ha roto la resistencia 76.518

Parece que va hacia la resistencia importante 77

Salu2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo he dicho antes y lo vuelvo a repetir aunque se que pocos me van a creer, los niveles de dinero *no* están bajando, aunque los han bajado un poco en el peor momento de la caida los han vuelto s subir inmediatamente desde mínimos, los han subido tanto que ya están en máximos del día.
> 
> Mientras tanto el euro/dolar sube y también está registrando entradas de dinero en máximos del día, esta bajadita mañanera es un completo fake.
> 
> A mi me suena a maniobra para subir el nivel de miedo del gacelerío, de todas formas esta semana tocaban bandazos y a medida que se acerca la fecha clave el nivel de bandazos está subiendo.



Yo si te creo, veo jugada de pillar a los cortos, esto va a seguir subiendo un poco más, incluso después de tus niveles pronosticados.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

Puff con el tipo de cambio....

Igual es buena idea venderlo todo, y cuando está a 2 UDS 1 € comprar bastantes acciones yankis porque quedarse comprado ahora a 1,44 como es mi caso...


----------



## fmc (24 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> Buenas noches gente:
> 
> Hoy no he podido seguir mucho el mercado, pero al menos he podido ir picoteando unas pocas puts más del SAN: 2 de strike 9,32. Estaba con ganas de abrir un par de cortos en el futuro en el SAN por la zona del 11,20, pero eso de no poder seguir apenas el mercado... me da yuyu... (con los puts tengo las perdidas limitadas)
> 
> En principio el próximo objetivo del IBEX es el 115xx primero y luego posiblemente el 112xx



Hola, estaba pensando también en comprar un par de puts del SAN.... ¿a cómo te han salido y con qué vencimiento? Es para tener una idea de por dónde anda el tema 


Pregunta de novato.... para los que tengan ARIAd y teman la evolución del dólar, ¿no sería conveniente cubrir la cotización del dólar con un derivado de forma que compense la variación de cotización? :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Hola, estaba pensando también en comprar un par de puts del SAN.... ¿a cómo te han salido y con qué vencimiento? Es para tener una idea de por dónde anda el tema
> 
> 
> Pregunta de novato.... para los que tengan ARIAd y teman la evolución del dólar, ¿no sería conveniente cubrir la cotización del dólar con un derivado de forma que compense la variación de cotización? :



La verdad es que sí que se podría, pero eso tiene un coste, y yo llevo muy poquitas acciones, me merece más la pena arriesgar...

DP debería de haberse hecho un seguro de cambio, de hecho yo comenté lo mismo que tú cuando comencé a mirar el Nasdaq.

Saludos.


----------



## Bambi (24 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> PD: Primer soporte en 11520. Para nada descartable un rebote en esos niveles.



buenas, yo pienso que 11590-11580 ya deberíamos rebotar como mucho, si no la cosa si que se pone fea y nos iríamos bien abajo

me sorprendería que con el capital que maneja DP no tuviera cobertura de divisas, sería para colgar de las pelotas a su broker (como mínimo deberían habérselo recomendado encarecidamente)


----------



## fmc (24 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> La verdad es que sí que se podría, pero eso tiene un coste, y yo llevo muy poquitas acciones, me merece más la pena arriesgar...
> 
> DP debería de haberse hecho un seguro de cambio, de hecho yo comenté lo mismo que tú cuando comencé a mirar el Nasdaq.
> 
> Saludos.



Hombre, yo creo que da lo mismo tener 1.000 acciones que 100.000.... tanto el coste como el riesgo son proporcionales al volumen que quieras asegurar


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

Cierro el corto a 3,475... justo antes de que suba... 


A la saca... 



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Hombre, yo creo que da lo mismo tener 1.000 acciones que 100.000.... tanto el coste como el riesgo son proporcionales al volumen que quieras asegurar



Ok hazme los cálculos para una inversión de €10k en acciones usanas...

Cómo lo cubres, con un seguro, con una call sobre USD ¿?

Cuanta TIR necesitas para pagar el seguro?

No da lo mismo asegurar 100k que 1k...


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ok hazme los cálculos para una inversión de €10k en acciones usanas...
> 
> Cómo lo cubres, con un seguro, con una call sobre USD ¿?
> 
> ...



Buenos días ^^!

Ummm supongo que el costo dependerá del porcentaje que quieras asegurar, es decir una variación por ejemplo del 5%. Que según he leído es lo que se suele hacer.

¿Quién apuesta por otra caída del mercado hoy? Yo... (es gratis ).

Esto es del foro de Yahoo, para que te distraigas: 
Ariad Pharmaceuticals Inc (ARIA)

Con HYTM estate tranquilo, los insiders han comprado a 0.75$... no vamos a estar mucho por debajo de ese valor.

Sigo con lo mío, un saludo


----------



## fmc (24 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ok hazme los cálculos para una inversión de €10k en acciones usanas...
> 
> Cómo lo cubres, con un seguro, con una call sobre USD ¿?
> 
> ...



Pues yo había pensado en una call, pero ya me dejas en la duda... :


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

tag: *Ponedme los cortos del botas ya... *joder... :



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (24 Sep 2009)

La escandalosa divergencia que teníamos esta mañana con el dinero en los mínimos del día sigue en vigor, ahora el dinero esta en un nivel más alto al que se registraba ayer en los máximos del día tras el comunicado del FOMC.

Parece que en el eurodólar hay un vencimiento de opciones por valor de 100 millones de €, este índice podría estar sufriendo hoy cierta manipulación, si lo vamos a usar de referencia que sea con pinzas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Pues yo había pensado en una call, pero ya me dejas en la duda... :




Con una call sobre la accion? con eso no te cubres del tipo de cambio no?

Está muy chungo el tema... a ver si me rompen las acciones que me voy a quedar viendo los toros desde la barrera...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

Me está tentando entrar en kool... alguno la lleva?


----------



## fmc (24 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Con una call sobre la accion? con eso no te cubres del tipo de cambio no?
> 
> Está muy chungo el tema... a ver si me rompen las acciones que me voy a quedar viendo los toros desde la barrera...



No, me refiero a una call sobre el EURUSD.... supongo que la habrá, o algo similar, ya te digo que pregunto desde la ignorancia 

Si no, a las malas, vendes dólares por una cantidad similar... aunque ahí habría que aportar más garantías, claro :


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

Mierda... no habia quitado el stop y ahora voy largo en criteria a 3,49...


y lo mejor de todo... con plusvalias... 


Edito:

Ya estoy fuera a 3,505... que susto... xD


Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Sep 2009)

Hola a todos chicos, yo pasaba a saludar!.

Felices plusvalias a todos


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

Los 9800 se atragantan Mulder... ¿has vendido ya...? 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

Corto en Iberia a 2,108... avemariapurísima... 



Saludos


----------



## spheratu (24 Sep 2009)

Aupa esa Zeltias,joder!!!!! UP!!!!


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Corto en Iberia a 2,108... avemariapurísima...




Asegurando plusvas con el stop... si se desploma me forro... 


Hoy estoy que me salgo... voy a ver si echo el euromillones...


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Sep 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Hola a todos chicos, yo pasaba a saludar!.
> 
> Felices plusvalias a todos



Cuanto tiempo! 

Donde andaran, Speculo, BenditaLiquidez,... 

A ver si os pasais mas por el hilo... 

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cuanto tiempo!
> 
> Donde andaran, Speculo, BenditaLiquidez,...
> 
> ...



Joder, que foto más guapa!.

Bueno como veis ahora el mercado, BULL/BEAR?,

Yo creo que se aproxima una corrección, pero sigo en largos...


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cuanto tiempo!
> 
> Donde andaran, Speculo, BenditaLiquidez,...
> 
> ...



Espero que no falten durante OCTUBRE.
¡ES CITA OBLIGADA!!

Saludos y buenos días


----------



## LOLO08 (24 Sep 2009)

En liquided total...espero desde la barrera el guano...

Que a gusto se queda coñe...!


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Sep 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Joder, que foto más guapa!.
> 
> Bueno como veis ahora el mercado, BULL/BEAR?,
> 
> Yo creo que se aproxima una corrección, pero sigo en largos...



No hay gacelas y a los bancos se les acaba el tiempo para colocar el pufo.Si desisten haran un "tonto el último"

Segun LCASC las inyecciones a los bancos acaban en OCTUBRE.

Creo que después del cabezazo que el DJI le metió a la BB superior,va a estar un poco tonto algún día más.Luego un arreón y después NPI.

Octubre va a ser superemocionante.
Saludos


----------



## Burney (24 Sep 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Hola, estaba pensando también en comprar un par de puts del SAN.... ¿a cómo te han salido y con qué vencimiento? Es para tener una idea de por dónde anda el tema
> 
> 
> Pregunta de novato.... para los que tengan ARIAd y teman la evolución del dólar, ¿no sería conveniente cubrir la cotización del dólar con un derivado de forma que compense la variación de cotización? :



buenas, ahora tengo 2 puts strike 9.32 vto. diciembre una a 0,19 y otra a 0,20 (ahora mismo tengo para comprar otra a 0,18)

y otras 2 puts strike 9,79 una a 0,29 y otra creo recordar que a 0,35

asi a ojo parece que es ridiculo... pero por ejemplo cuando TEF estaba en 16,40 pillé una call strike 17,50 por 0,17 euros y lastima que la malvendí a 0,60 porque a la semana y poco llegaron a estar a 1,40... :

en conclusión: poco riesgo y además limitado... y potenciales e interesantes plusvalias...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Sep 2009)

Vamos con la encuesta:

mixtables: Neutral, viendo el todo desde su chepa.


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me está tentando entrar en kool... alguno la lleva?



Pregúntale a Kuji, te podrá dar buenas referencias... .


----------



## Mulder (24 Sep 2009)

Buenas mixtables!



mixtables dijo:


> Joder, que foto más guapa!.
> 
> Bueno como veis ahora el mercado, BULL/BEAR?,
> 
> Yo creo que se aproxima una corrección, pero sigo en largos...



Yo estoy bullish hasta el final de esta semana/principio de la que viene y aguantando los bandazos.

pd: al final no me tienes que pagar la mariscada


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

yo estoy 100% fuera... me acaba de saltar el stop... :o


0,7 céntimos de plusvalias a la saca... :


Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Buenas mixtables!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No te creas tu que no lo pensé ayer... .

Entonces las perspectivas son bajistas para octubre?.

Os adjunto esta compañia para ver que opinion os da...


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Os adjunto esta compañia para ver que opinion os da...




De octubre no pasa... :o


Saludos


----------



## RvD (24 Sep 2009)

*Consejo con Banco Santader*

No se si he oído tendencia bajista para octubre...

La mía esposa tiene unos dinerillos en acciones del Santander que hace muchos años su padre compró para el futuro, al igual que a todos sus hermanos.

Qué se aconsejaría hacer? ...esperar un poco a ver o vender YA ?

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

Buenas tardes.

El san tiene cuerda hasta los 14,00€ al menos.


----------



## Burney (24 Sep 2009)

lo que comenta Mulder de que sujetarán al mercado hasta el dia 29-30 de septiembre... no es en absoluto descartable...

esos dias serán finales de trimestre... y van a intentar que los informes trimestrales a los inversores de fondos sean lo más bonitos posibles...


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

Las KOOL han roto hacia abajo... en la zona de 0.50USD podrías comprar algunas... yo las vendí hace unos días... demasiada manipulación... ordenes de venta y compra de 100acs etc.

Del mismo corte que XOMA... suelen bajarla a niveles de 0.7x y luego juegan en los 0.9x hasta 1.1USD como ocurrió ayer.

La llevé en abril-mayo... es igual... son centimeros.


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> El san tiene cuerda hasta los 14,00€ al menos.




LOL... :


¿Se cree usted los precios objetivos que están saliendo... :


tag: *Ibex en los 17000 now...*



Saludos :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Las KOOL han roto hacia abajo... en la zona de 0.50USD podrías comprar algunas... yo las vendí hace unos días... demasiada manipulación... ordenes de venta y compra de 100acs etc.
> 
> Del mismo corte que XOMA... suelen bajarla a niveles de 0.7x y luego juegan en los 0.9x hasta 1.1USD como ocurrió ayer.
> 
> La llevé en abril-mayo... es igual... son centimeros.



Entonces me quedo como estoy que llevo HYTM Delta Petroleum y LGND...

Ya bastanre riesgo corro con ellas...

En su día cuando me salí con 0,01 de pérdidas en kool algo se me criticó XD!

Kujiré va corta en este valor ¿?


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

Por ahora... nada de nada...

Un portavoz de Microsoft Corp. (MSFT) señaló el miércoles por la noche que el gigante de software no planea adquirir a la empresa desarrolladora y distribuidora de videojuegos Electronic Arts Inc. (ERTS). 

El desmentido se produce luego que circularan rumores sobre una compra que impulsaron las acciones de Electronic Arts a un alza superior al 7%. 

"No tenemos planes de adquirir EA", dijo un portavoz de Microsoft. 

Los analistas en general habían descartado la idea de una adquisición por parte de Microsoft, al destacar que la empresa parece tener poca necesidad de EA. 

Las acciones de EA caían un 2,92% a US$19,25 en negociaciones electrónicas antes de la apertura oficial del mercado.


----------



## percebe (24 Sep 2009)

A los buenos dias, para algunos tardes. Continuo con mi guerra de saber como funciona la pagina de r4,que no me entero de la mitad, ¿como se pone un stop proteje comisiones en mercados internacionales? Me explico si la accion esta a 10 y quiero que me salte la venta a menos de 9,50 donde esta la opcion, no la veo, solo veo la de mercados nacionales.
En internacionales en la opcion de venta me da a elejir solo entre venta a mercado o limitada si la pongo limitada a 9,50 y la accion esta a 10 me imagino que saltara y me las vendera a 10 que es lo no quiero. Un voluntario que se digne responderme.


----------



## chameleon (24 Sep 2009)

bueno, SAN está mejor que BBVA, debería valer más y no ha subido tanto


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> LOL... :
> 
> 
> ¿Se cree usted los precios objetivos que están saliendo... :
> ...



Si el dollar sigue bajando no es descartable...

Si fueras yanki no te pensarias en comprar bankitos hispanistaníes para salirte con plusvalías y al tipo de cambio 2USD 1€?


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

Lo de los 14,00€ no lo veo tan descabellado... los banquitos en nuestro IBEX solo saben subir... las correcciones no van con ellos, al día siguiente arreón pá arriba.

No hay DOS DÍAS SEGUIDOS que el SAN haya cerrado en rojo. -en este periodo alcista-

+25% para el san son 1 mes y pocos días...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

percebe dijo:


> A los buenos dias, para algunos tardes. Continuo con mi guerra de saber como funciona la pagina de r4,que no me entero de la mitad, ¿como se pone un stop proteje comisiones en mercados internacionales? Me explico si la accion esta a 10 y quiero que me salte la venta a menos de 9,50 donde esta la opcion, no la veo, solo veo la de mercados nacionales.
> En internacionales en la opcion de venta me da a elejir solo entre venta a mercado o limitada si la pongo limitada a 9,50 y la accion esta a 10 me imagino que saltara y me las vendera a 10 que es lo no quiero. Un voluntario que se digne responderme.



Pues poner una orden de venta limitada, con precio de disparo XX,XX a mercado.

Creo que pone venta lim mkt creo...


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

El año pasado, tambien estuvieron dando el coñazo con el EUR = 1.75USD para finales del 2008... y mira por donde ... corregimos a 1.2x ... personalmente no veo 2$ = 1€

Las KOOL... son peligrosas.... hay mucha manipulación... lo mismo están acumulando... pero no me la juego... ya tuve lo mio con MESA, unos cuantos meses en cartera.


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

Vengo a las 15:00h...


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

ARIAd ---- para los gafes ... PM +4% ... XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ARIAd ---- para los gafes ... PM +4% ... XD



Llevamos ya una semana igual, que si, que un +4 en el PM en el AH en positivo tmb y luego se la pega, no será porque no lo digo veces...

El congreso terminaba hoy por lo que podrían sacar, aunque sea un rumor para subirla algo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

RvD dijo:


> No se si he oído tendencia bajista para octubre...
> 
> La mía esposa tiene unos dinerillos en acciones del Santander que hace muchos años su padre compró para el futuro, al igual que a todos sus hermanos.
> 
> ...



Ponte un stop profit y ya está.


----------



## percebe (24 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues poner una orden de venta limitada, con precio de disparo XX,XX a mercado.
> 
> Creo que pone venta lim mkt creo...



en el cuadro desplegable me aparecen 4 opciones limitada--- a merkado ----stop a la baja y stop limitado a la baja ¿que diferencias hay entre el stop a la baja y el stop limitado a la baja ?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

percebe dijo:


> en el cuadro desplegable me aparecen 4 opciones limitada--- a merkado ----stop a la baja y stop limitado a la baja ¿que diferencias hay entre el stop a la baja y el stop limitado a la baja ?



Las dos primeras (limitada y a mkt) es para vender normal y corriente.

Las otras 2 Stop a la baja y stop lim a la baja pues son los stop.

El stop lim a la baja le pregunté a watarú y tampoco sabía bien que era, tienes que rellenas el cambio y el precio de disparo, supongo que será un stop loss con precio de disparo x y el cambio es el valor de la acción como una orden limitada.

EL otro stop a la baja es mejor, porque te vende a mercado, y en caso de spike se te vende seguro, utiliza este último.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Sep 2009)

Vaya telaaaaaaaaaaaaa,tenia que haber cerrado cortos esta mañana que tenia plusvalias de 4 cifras... he cerrado Tel y IBR cubriendo comisiones,mantengo SAN


----------



## percebe (24 Sep 2009)

Muchas gracias luca se me hizo la luz.


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Las dos primeras (limitada y a mkt) es para vender normal y corriente.
> 
> Las otras 2 Stop a la baja y stop lim a la baja pues son los stop.
> 
> ...



Grr xd Buuahh comenté que el Stop lim a la baja, era que te saltaba a la orden al precio que ponías y el otro era a mercado, pero ya lo dejo por imposible .

DP! a Mesa no vuelvo a entrar... demasiado riesgo, tiene demasiadas incógnitas de contratos que podrían llevarla a la quiebra. También he ahí el precio tan bajo que tiene...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Grr xd Buuahh comenté que el Stop lim a la baja, era que te saltaba a la orden al precio que ponías y el otro era a mercado, pero ya lo dejo por imposible .
> 
> DP! a Mesa no vuelvo a entrar... demasiado riesgo, tiene demasiadas incógnitas de contratos que podrían llevarla a la quiebra. También he ahí el precio tan bajo que tiene...



Wataru no es por nada, pero ese stop que explicas es el limitado, el limitado a la baja tampoco sabías de qué iba 

Percebe si te enteras de cómo es el limitado a la baja (qué hay que poner en el campo "Cambio") y nos lo soplas te lo agradecemos.

Saludos.


----------



## chameleon (24 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> distribución. sin alejarnos de máximos
> arriba, abajo, arriba, abajo...



un poquito arriba, un poquito abajo... 
despasito!


----------



## Mulder (24 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> un poquito arriba, un poquito abajo...
> despasito!



No se tu, pero yo veo intenciones muy claras de que quieren superar los máximos semanales, posiblemente también los anuales.

edito: bueno, la semana pasada hicimos máximos anuales así que es lo mismo


----------



## percebe (24 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wataru no es por nada, pero ese stop que explicas es el limitado, el limitado a la baja tampoco sabías de qué iba
> 
> Percebe si te enteras de cómo es el limitado a la baja (qué hay que poner en el campo "Cambio") y nos lo soplas te lo agradecemos.
> 
> Saludos.



stop limitado a la baja y te voy a hablar de otro broker y lo que me ha pasado alguna vez al vender las acciones .

en el precio de disparo pones a que precio quieres que te salte la venta, si la accion esta a 10, y el precio de disparo lo pones a 9 empezara a venderse esa accion a 9 y si en el cambio pones a 8 la accion se te vendera entre 9 y 8 como maximo si bajara a 7 ya no te las venderia.esto ultimo te lo hablo por logica a mi siempre que he puesto este stop me ha saltado y vendido a precio de disparo.


----------



## chameleon (24 Sep 2009)

eso no contradice la distribución
puede tardar unos días. con bajadas que permitan entrar, y subiendo muy poco a poco. 3% ó 4% desde aquí más o menos. esa es la cuerda que le veo...


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

Con la presión de Pfizer... quizás MERCK se atreva a comprar ARIAd antes de tiempo.

Pfizer Launches Phase 3 Clinical Trial With Novel Alk Inhibitor In Non-Small Cell Lung Cancer Patients With Specific Gene Mutation - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## bertok (24 Sep 2009)

A ver ARIAd como se comporta hoy.

Es importante que haya rumores positivos y pegue un salto de cojones


----------



## Mulder (24 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> eso no contradice la distribución
> puede tardar unos días. con bajadas que permitan entrar, y subiendo muy poco a poco. 3% ó 4% desde aquí más o menos. esa es la cuerda que le veo...



En mi modesta opinión no se puede estar en distribución hasta que no hayamos visto el último máximo. Pero es mi opinión.


----------



## Burney (24 Sep 2009)

joder... qué habeis hecho... me voy a tomar un café y me veo el mercado despendolao... :

no os puedo dejar solos...


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

Vaya jop... que están hechos los de CINTRA ... a 8,00€ nos vamos!

Han metido miedo esta mañana ....


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

ONTy viene en rojito en PM ... y ARIAd ... subiendo +5% .... a las 22:00h saldremos de dudas!


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

Rite Aid Corporation - Google Finance

Viene en rojo... pero veo recuperación intradia... no es UNA RECOMENDACION, ehh!!! XD


----------



## Mulder (24 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No se tu, pero yo veo intenciones muy claras de que quieren superar los máximos semanales, posiblemente también los anuales.
> 
> edito: bueno, la semana pasada hicimos máximos anuales así que es lo mismo



Añado una cosa más, veo entradas muy fuertes de dinero durante todo el dia (estos últimos 10 mins. han soltado un poco), ayer en el gráfico diario si que se empezaba a ver un atisbo de distribución, pero tal como llevamos el día ese atisbo ya se ha difuminado del todo.

Si que es posible que empiecen a distribuir antes de los máximos, pero hemos de estar muy cerca de esos máximos para verlo, en el indicador aun no se aprecia.


----------



## ddddd (24 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Con la presión de Pfizer... quizás MERCK se atreva a comprar ARIAd antes de tiempo.
> 
> Pfizer Launches Phase 3 Clinical Trial With Novel Alk Inhibitor In Non-Small Cell Lung Cancer Patients With Specific Gene Mutation - Yahoo! Finance



Parece muy correcto lo que dices, pero no podía suceder al revés posiblemente. ¿Qué esto pueda echar al traste la participación de Merck en Ariad?

Imagino que será absurdo tirar el dinero que hayan gastado hasta ahora, pero prefiero realizar la pregunta aún así.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vaya telaaaaaaaaaaaaa,tenia que haber cerrado cortos esta mañana que tenia plusvalias de 4 cifras... he cerrado Tel y IBR cubriendo comisiones,mantengo SAN



+2100 puntos con el down... con un par...


suerte hamijo... 


Saludos


----------



## bah (24 Sep 2009)

¿creeis que el fut del esepe pueda bajar a los 1059's o hasta los 1055's?


----------



## until (24 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Por ahora... nada de nada...
> 
> Un portavoz de Microsoft Corp. (MSFT) señaló el miércoles por la noche que el gigante de software no planea adquirir a la empresa desarrolladora y distribuidora de videojuegos Electronic Arts Inc. (ERTS).
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info, yo tampoco me creo que Microsoft adquiera Electronics Arts, no obstante, Phil Spencer, vicepresidente corporativo de Microsoft Game Studios se negó a comentar sobre si había mantenido conversaciones con Electronics Arts en esta medida


----------



## Bambi (24 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Llevamos ya una semana igual, que si, que un +4 en el PM en el AH en positivo tmb y luego se la pega, no será porque no lo digo veces...
> 
> El congreso terminaba hoy por lo que podrían sacar, aunque sea un rumor para subirla algo.



joooo, anulada la reserva del Cayenne :

Cintra a 8,5 querrías decir DP


----------



## aksarben (24 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> joooo, anulada la reserva del Cayenne :
> 
> Cintra a 8,5 querrías decir DP



Nooo, ahora lo que se estila es el Panamera :.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

Me están encerando pero bien en las DPTR...

Ariad ha hecho un gap... esperemos que no lo cierre, porque tiene pendiente uno grande a la baja, parece que no va mal de volumen a ver cómo cerramos...


----------



## Bambi (24 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ariad ha hecho un gap... esperemos que no lo cierre, porque tiene pendiente uno grande a la baja, parece que no va mal de volumen a ver cómo cerramos...



cancelada la anulación de la reserva del Cayenne :

Aksarben, el Cayenne no es sólo un coche, es una manera de entender la vida, el panamera ese ni lo reconoce el personal cuando lo dejes al lado suyo en el parking del Mercadona*, quite quite

*hecho verídico


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

Merck tiene pendientes algunos trials con ARIAd....no veo lógico que arrojen la toalla.... las grandes pharmas "deben" tener su propia máquina de hacer billetitos "cancer drugs" de ahí las compras recientes de small caps como ARIAd, etc.

Esperemos que se cumplan nuestras espectativas. XD


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

XOMA... de nuevo a sus niveles... nunca falla.. es la ZELTIA del NASDAQ. XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Sep 2009)

Me estan dando bien en Onty,nunca debi salir del Ibex... me las dan como panes


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

*Corto *en criteria a 3,515... :o



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (24 Sep 2009)

Bueeeenas: jo que sueño.... me he puesto de manga corta, esto es la caña, cada vez que sube le metes... voy a por café bieeeen cargado

PD:he perdido la cuenta de cuantos puntos llevo esta semana ya .... lo malo es el horario "uropeo"


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Sep 2009)

Vaya ostiazo de Ariad... :


----------



## Bambi (24 Sep 2009)

voy mirándome un catálogo de ShanggggYohnghggg


----------



## Kujire (24 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me estan dando bien en Onty,nunca debi salir del Ibex... me las dan como panes



pues no será que no avisé, anda y no te quejes que que por la mañana te pusiste las "botas" .... y podía haber sido muuuucho peor


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

Hemos ido a por refuerzos... están metiendo munición en ONTy.


----------



## Burney (24 Sep 2009)

bueno, acabo de poner para comprar 1000 ARIA a 2,22.

Como no lo tengo nada claro prefiero comprar algunas menos.

Eso si, si pierde el 2,15-2,16 las vendo.


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

Los del Petroleum van finos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> bueno, acabo de poner para comprar 1000 ARIA a 2,22.
> 
> Como no lo tengo nada claro prefiero comprar algunas menos.
> 
> Eso si, si pierde el 2,15-2,16 las vendo.



Ha ido a cerrar el gap, en teoría es bueno que lo haga tan pronto, si se pone a 2,15 seguramente baje a la velocidad de la luz por lo que pon el stop loss en cuanto te entre...


----------



## Mulder (24 Sep 2009)

Esta semana tocan bandazos, subidas por la mañana y bajones por la tarde, no pasa un día sin que tengamos la misma tónica una y otra vez.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los del Petroleum van finos...



Van a por refuerzos XD!


----------



## Burney (24 Sep 2009)

Me lo he pensado mejor y he anulado la orden de compra en ARIA...

Al SP500 le quedan por caer unos 10 puntos y al Nasdaq unos 30-40 hasta el objetivo que les vi ayer...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

Bueno, Ariad a 2,20 nuevamente pegandose una leche tras el PM alto...


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

Éstos de criteria sólo saben que darme plusvalias... 


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Sep 2009)

Cerrado corto en el san a 11.08
He comprado 10k de arias a 2.21 si cae nos daremos por jodidos


----------



## Bambi (24 Sep 2009)

viendo como el DJ se ha comportado al tocar 9800 creo que estamos asistiendo al inicio de una figura técnica conocida como "hostia fina", (ya sé que Mulder dirá que son bandazos)

pues es buen momento para entrar en Aria Burney, en pleno soporte le puedes colocar el SL cerquita...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

Wataru en HYTM nos están machacando...


----------



## Burney (24 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno, Ariad a 2,20 nuevamente pegandose una leche tras el PM alto...



la caida de los mercados la está arrastrando a la baja... es por eso que no tengo cojones a entrar al menos hasta que los indices lleguen al soporte previsto)



Bambi dijo:


> viendo como el DJ se ha comportado al tocar 9800 creo que estamos asistiendo al inicio de una figura técnica conocida como "hostia fina", (ya sé que Mulder dirá que son bandazos)
> 
> pues es buen momento para entrar en Aria Burney, en pleno soporte le puedes colocar el SL cerquita...



si las comisiones fueran menores quizás si me atrevería... pero son 10 euros entrar y otros 10 de salir más los centimos que se pierdan... 

una de mis máximas es evitar los largos con los indices cayendo y viceversa... y me suele ir bien cumplirlo

eso si, si veis la web del stock2quotes del 2,16 al 2,10 hay un gran número de volumen comprador... (no puedo pegar la dirección porque lo veo en otro ordenador que tengo en la oficina)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

Estoy por venderlo todo.... como siga así de mal entro en rojo tonuel...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Sep 2009)

Cerrado el último gap que tenía por abajo en 2,19$

Ahora no le queda otra que subir... :o

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Sep 2009)

DP deja de distribuir Ariad que te estoy viendo...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Estoy por venderlo todo.... como siga así de mal entro en rojo tonuel...



Aqui estamos para reirnos y perder dinero hamijo


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wataru en HYTM nos están machacando...



Luca, yo ya he echo lo que todo hombre sensato hace en esta situación.... eludir el problema y esconder la cabeza .

Paciencia... 

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> DP deja de distribuir Ariad que te estoy viendo...



Claro, de ahí que no nos aconseje los stops


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

Carlux Rex estás por ahí? estás mirando las Delta? dicen por los foros que su book value es de 1,15...


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

En diciembre nos comeremos las plusv.... y nos estaremos echando una risas!


----------



## Kujire (24 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cerrado corto en el san a 11.08
> He comprado 10k de arias a 2.21 si cae nos daremos por jodidos



Enhorabuena por lo del botas!

...voy a pensar que eres un poko "viciosillo" y te gusta que te hagan sufrir ...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Aqui estamos para reirnos y perder dinero hamijo



Ya lo comentamos otra vez, que yo soy inversor rata, abandono el barco cuando se hunde.

Cuando arriesgo, lo hago con plusvalías, prefiero salir con poco margen o a saldo 0, no me divierte perder dinero.


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

DRYSHIP... nunca falla... -5%


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Estoy por venderlo todo.... como siga así de mal entro en rojo tonuel...




Toma...









ya me quedan menos... aprovechen que las tengo baratas... 




Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Aqui estamos para reirnos y perder dinero hamijo




Lo de perder se acabó... octubre está al caer... :



Saludos :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

Ariad 2,19... luego descojonaros cuando venga subiendo un 5% en el PM...


----------



## Mulder (24 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> viendo como el DJ se ha comportado al tocar 9800 creo que estamos asistiendo al inicio de una figura técnica conocida como "hostia fina", (ya sé que Mulder dirá que son bandazos)
> 
> pues es buen momento para entrar en Aria Burney, en pleno soporte le puedes colocar el SL cerquita...



Es lo que decía antes, ultimamente tenemos "hostias finas" y "subidas siderales" si encontrara la imagen pondría un leon sacudiendo una hamaca mientras montones de pececillos se caen de la hamaca con las sacudidas.

Sería ideal. Ahora mismo no estoy seguro de que lleguemos al objetivo en el día previsto, aunque hasta esta semana todo prometía que se iba a conseguir, de todas formas aun guardo un resquicio de fe.


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

Es muy curioso el caso de ONTy... no hay pánico vendedor... posis pequeñas... raro .... raro....


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

ARIAd y el resto están siguiendo al mercado....el cierre debe de ser mucho mejor.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Enhorabuena por lo del botas!
> 
> ...voy a pensar que eres un poko "viciosillo" y te gusta que te hagan sufrir ...



Pues si,si no se sufre no se disfrutan las plusvalias,lo pase mal hace un rato cuando estaba por 11,27... pero lo que entra por un lado,sale por el otro , ONTY -10% :

Menos mal que solte las grifols esta mañana a 13,29 de 13,30 no pasan,aun me quedo con 2k por si salta la libre,no tengo nada mas del Ibex


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es lo que decía antes, ultimamente tenemos "hostias finas" y "subidas siderales" si encontrara la imagen pondría un leon sacudiendo una hamaca mientras montones de pececillos se caen de la hamaca con las sacudidas.
> 
> Sería ideal. Ahora mismo no estoy seguro de que lleguemos al objetivo en el día previsto, aunque hasta esta semana todo prometía que se iba a conseguir, de todas formas aun guardo un resquicio de fe.




La fe es lo último que se pierde... 






Saudos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Sep 2009)

Panico vendedor jajajajajaja
Vuelven tiempos gloriosos

Corto en Iberia


----------



## aksarben (24 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> DRYSHIP... nunca falla... -5%



Unos días bajando hasta 5 y pico y luego otra vez hacia arriba.


----------



## Kujire (24 Sep 2009)

Le metemos 10 más down, ....no vaya a ser que nos digan que no tenemos fé, pero qué perroflático nos está el stoxx.... el sp os lo dejo tranquilo


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Panico vendedor jajajajajaja
> Vuelven tiempos gloriosos
> 
> Corto en Iberia



jur jur... menudo hostión... 



Edito: 


Corto cerrado a 3,475...


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

The Hedge fund manipulators can kiss my backside!! XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Sep 2009)

Para la fiesta de Ariad


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

Pues.. venga... tambien compramos una ISLA... te refieres a eso, verdad, pillin! XD


----------



## Burney (24 Sep 2009)

sigo viendo muchisimo volumen comprador en ARIA de 2,18 a 2,10

más o menos es por donde habia una directriz alcista importante (mirad el grafico que subi anoche)

veremos a ver si aguanta el tsunami o no...

PD: Menuda leche se están dando las AMD... en 4,90-5 probablemente las picotee (dependiendo obviamente de cómo estén los indices)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pues.. venga... tambien compramos una ISLA... te refieres a eso, verdad, pillin! XD



Claro!
Si baja a 1,80 comprare mas.

Una duda que tengo,creia que las farmas usa,eran una especie de grifols al Ibex que se defienden bien en el guano,pero hoy a sido irse para abajo juntitos de la mano :


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

Hoy 3 cortos y 1 largo con plusvas... a ver quien supera éso... 



Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Sep 2009)

aqui veo mucho pañal manchado

a lo mejor acabamos en verde y todo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> aqui veo mucho pañal manchado
> 
> a lo mejor acabamos en verde y todo



Los que vayan cortos desde luego.


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Los que vayan cortos desde luego.



Me voy a permitir darte un consejo... 


Ponte corto en máximos y largo en mínimos... es así de fácil... :o




Saludos


----------



## Kujire (24 Sep 2009)

bueno, voy cerrando con cuidado algunas posis, ... no es plan de hacer leña del árbol caído

mis compas están tomando plusvalías, por eso caemos ok, hay que pagar muchos gastos este mes ...nóminas, el cole de los niños etc... QUE ESTAMOS A FIN DE MES hoygan!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me voy a permitir darte un consejo...
> 
> 
> Ponte corto en máximos y largo en mínimos... es así de fácil... :o
> ...



Si bueno, en 7500 8000 9000 y 9500 con dos cojones también.. a ver si el stock de banderas niponas y nelsons que tienes te lo han traído los reyes magos.


----------



## Bambi (24 Sep 2009)

veo pocos thanks en el consejo que acaba de dar Tonuel , no se hagan los remolones y pulsen :


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

short more shorty!!!!!

Verás que sorpresita se van a llevar...


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

Dejemos a TONUEL que celebre sus pocos días de FIESTA.... pocos ha tenido en el pasado y otros pocos va a tener en el futuro...... jejejejeje!!!! XD


----------



## xavigomis (24 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoy 3 cortos y 1 largo con plusvas... a ver quien supera éso...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



3 minis cortos (de ayer cerrados a ultima hora y cerrados hoy x la mañana)
3 minis largos (de esta mañ cerrados a 1a hora de la tarde)
8 minis largos (abiertos i cerrados en menos de 20 min ahora mismito)


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si bueno, en 7500 8000 9000 y 9500 con dos cojones también.. a ver si el stock de banderas niponas y nelsons que tienes te lo han traído los reyes magos.




Empecé a meterle al botas en los 9000 y con bastante menos dinero que ahora... pero usted mismo... :o



Felices plusvalias...


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Sep 2009)

Pfff... se caldea el ambiente y acaba de comenzar Octubre ¿Llegaremos al final? jaja

Chicos... no se me alteren. :

Ale xD ta mañana


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Sep 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> 3 minis cortos (de ayer cerrados a ultima hora y cerrados hoy x la mañana)
> 3 minis largos (de esta mañ cerrados a 1a hora de la tarde)
> 8 minis largos (abiertos i cerrados en menos de 20 min ahora mismito)



Enhorabuena es usted listo como un roboc!


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> 3 minis cortos (de ayer cerrados a ultima hora y cerrados hoy x la mañana)
> 3 minis largos (de esta mañ cerrados a 1a hora de la tarde)
> 8 minis largos (abiertos i cerrados en menos de 20 min ahora mismito)




Éso son 3 operaciones... yo he hecho cuatro victoriosas... :


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

Hasta luego... quemador de calorias!!!


----------



## Bambi (24 Sep 2009)

xavigowned :

en mi barrio eso es buscar pelea Tonuel, y el mercado sigue abierto, no te digo ná y te lo digo tó


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pfff... se caldea el ambiente y acaba de comenzar Octubre ¿Llegaremos al final? jaja
> 
> Chicos... no se me alteren. :
> 
> Ale xD ta mañana




Si... palmar pasta es lo que tiene... :o

Lo que está claro es que quedarse abierto es una loteria... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> xavigowned :
> 
> en mi barrio eso es buscar pelea Tonuel, y el mercado sigue abierto, no te digo ná y te lo digo tó




Para mi ya está cerrado...



Buenas noches y buena suerte... :


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Sep 2009)

Eres un mago de las finanzas , tonuel


----------



## Burney (24 Sep 2009)

Aria 2,25x2.26

la directriz aguantó la primera embestida...



Pepitoria dijo:


> Eres un mago de las finanzas , tonuel



y con dos cojones hoigan...


----------



## xavigomis (24 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Éso son 3 operaciones... yo he hecho cuatro victoriosas... :
> 
> 
> Saludos



jajajajaja

q grande eres.

acabo de abrir la 4a, de momento le palmo 5 pipos.


----------



## Bambi (24 Sep 2009)

La Fed reduce dos de sus programas de inyección de liquidez para los bancos - 24/09/09 - 1565175 - elEconomista.es

no recuerdo yo ayer haber leido nada tan concreto, nos ocultan cosas :


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

Los valientes de ANPI... pueden empezar a entrar... -6,75%


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

Está el tema ahora como para jugarsela DP...

Menos mal que vendí ayer las GTXI...


----------



## Mulder (24 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> veo pocos thanks en el consejo que acaba de dar Tonuel , no se hagan los remolones y pulsen :



Tonuel tiene una respetable colección de banderas imperiales, a pesar de que haya conseguido beneficios hoy aun le debe quedar la mayor parte de su colección intacta


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

Recuerda ... nunca comprarás en mínimos, ni venderás en máximos.

Algunas de mis frases fav

Today, basically, on Wall Street, the *big money* is made by taking risks.

The person that is buying a share of stock is convinced he knows something that the other person who's selling it to him does not know....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

Pfff......... Menuda mierda de cartera que me configuré.... +200€ estoy ahora... seguro que lo vendo y sube todo hasta el infinito....


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

eso ni lo dudes!!!! XD


----------



## Bambi (24 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> Aria 2,25x2.26
> 
> la directriz aguantó la primera embestida...



con volumen flojito, todo hay que decirlo...

Mulder ¿cómo vas de fe?, otra sesión mañana como la de hoy y queda un cierre semanal después de vencimientos feo feo (doble techo en el Ibex o casi)


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dejemos a TONUEL que celebre sus pocos días de FIESTA.... pocos ha tenido en el pasado y *otros pocos va a tener en el futuro....*.. jejejejeje!!!! XD




Si ya lo veo... :o







xavigomis dijo:


> jajajajaja
> 
> q grande eres.
> 
> acabo de abrir la 4a, *de momento le palmo 5 pipos*.




y más que le vas a palmar...




Mulder dijo:


> Tonuel tiene una respetable colección de banderas imperiales, a pesar de que haya conseguido beneficios hoy aun le debe quedar la mayor parte de su colección intacta...




¿Cómo van ese largos...? 




Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

DPTR -13% HYTM -13%..... debería largar por lo menos DPTR, igual me la veo mañana a 0,20....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

Bueno parece que el congreso ese para Ariad ha sido una completa full, ya me da miedo la fecha del siguiente.


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

Amigo Luca... ese es el sentimiento que buscan los leoncios....


----------



## Mulder (24 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> con volumen flojito, todo hay que decirlo...
> 
> Mulder ¿cómo vas de fe?, otra sesión mañana como la de hoy y queda un cierre semanal después de vencimientos feo feo (doble techo en el Ibex o casi)



Veo que hemos llegado a ciertos soportes muy importantes en diario donde se debería rebotar o al menos hacer un pull-back, ignoro que pasará después, el S&P lleva unos cuantos días muy débil, yo dría que el S&P es más perroflautista ahora que el Stoxx.

Sigo teniendo mi resquicio de fe, ya veremos que ocurre en ese momento.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Veo que hemos llegado a ciertos soportes muy importantes en diario donde se debería rebotar o al menos hacer un pull-back, ignoro que pasará después, el S&P lleva unos cuantos días muy débil, yo dría que el S&P es más perroflautista ahora que el Stoxx.
> 
> Sigo teniendo mi resquicio de fe, ya veremos que ocurre en ese momento.



Lateral bajista hasta un buen tiempo, por lo menos hasta mitad de octubre, después subida.


----------



## Burney (24 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> con volumen flojito, todo hay que decirlo...
> 
> Mulder ¿cómo vas de fe?, otra sesión mañana como la de hoy y queda un cierre semanal después de vencimientos feo feo (doble techo en el Ibex o casi)



lo ideal hubiera sido que al tocarla hubiera habido un rebotón ipsofacto...

pero eso de que no se termine de despegar de la directriz... ya vimos en 2,50 lo que suele pasar, que al final se acaba perdiendo...


----------



## carvil (24 Sep 2009)

Buenas tardes 



La resistencia fuerte (77) de la parte baja del triangulo descendente, es un hueso duro de roer, en USD futuros.


En el E-mini SP hace un ratillo que la bajada se esta haciendo sin volúmen 



Salu2


----------



## Stuyvesant (24 Sep 2009)

*Who sez war nerves? *

<div align="center"><object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w1hEdJaNPZk&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&showinfo=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w1hEdJaNPZk&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&showinfo=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object></div>


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Sep 2009)

Buenas tardes ^^!

Chasco a full... hoy es fiesta en mi ciudad... juuass, es lo que tiene currar fuera...

Bueno... yo he puesto a comprar otras 3 mil de hytm a 0.602 y sólo me han entrado 400, porque ha salido una noticia de un blog (mal redactada por cierto), que el objetivo son los 20$ juuass eso si que es Whist... no recuerdo la frase en inglés...

Ale xD

Duda del millón: Si solo me entran esas 400 en el día, ¿me cobran los 15$ completos? En cdfs, se podía cambiar el precio... aquí no te dan opción.

DP! Atento a MESA


----------



## tonuel (24 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bueno... yo he puesto a comprar otras 3 mil de hytm a 0.602 y sólo me han entrado 400, porque ha salido una noticia de un blog (mal redactada por cierto), que el objetivo son los 20$ juuass eso si que es Whist... no recuerdo la frase en inglés...







Saludos :o


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

Wataru & Luca los pillados XD!

Yo también me he visto tentado a hacer media pero... mejor lo dejo para recuperar lo perdido con algún corto cuando toque...

Si se va a 20 USD y las sigo llevando cuelgo una foto de mi pene para que vea tonuel lo que es ir "con 2 cojones" XD!!


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wataru & Luca los pillados XD!
> 
> Yo también me he visto tentado a hacer media pero... mejor lo dejo para recuperar lo perdido con algún corto cuando toque...
> 
> Si se va a 20 USD y las sigo llevando cuelgo una foto de mi pene para que vea tonuel lo que es ir "con 2 cojones" XD!!



Luca... es que si cae a 0.50, compraré otras pocas... 

Lo digo por la forma de tirarla para ir haciendo saltar los stops y demás... Si me equivoco pues las guardo en el cajón...


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Saludos :o



Que perra eres, nunca mejor dicho! 

Dejad a los muchados realizar grandes plusvalías en los grandes mercados.


----------



## Kujire (24 Sep 2009)

*Breaking News ... WHO, Gold, minuto y marcadorrrrrrr........*

La WHO, (que no es un grupo de los 70s) ha informado que no habrá vacunas para todos contra la gripe, así que no se preocupen, y no colapsen los hospitales, total no va a haber vacuna:



> El ORO pierde los 1000$
> 
> El Petroleo pierde los 70$
> 
> ...


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

oppppsss.... otra copa...!!!!! 

Hythiam, Inc. is a healthcare services management company, providing through its Catasys subsidiary behavioral health management services for substance abuse to health plans. Catasys is focused on offering integrated substance dependence solutions,* including its PROMETA Treatment Program, for alcoholism and stimulant dependence*.


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

Wataru... que le pasa a MESA... ahhh!!! algún iluminado del foro de google en hytm.... ha visto la luz??==???? algo he leído por encima... pero no me he parado.


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> oppppsss.... otra copa...!!!!!
> 
> Hythiam, Inc. is a healthcare services management company, providing through its Catasys subsidiary behavioral health management services for substance abuse to health plans. Catasys is focused on offering integrated substance dependence solutions,* including its PROMETA Treatment Program, for alcoholism and stimulant dependence*.



¿Tu sabes la cantidad de viciosos que hay en USA? jaja

Oigan que ofrecemos tratamiento para los del polvito blanco... para todos en!! jaja

DP! Perraca... respóndeme a lo de si me quedo solo con esas 400 ¿me cobran los 15 Dolores ? No es mi culpa, que apareciera lo del blog de pacotilla ese...

Ahh no no... lo de MESA iba porque lo vi cayendo un 12% u así... a su estilo... jaja y si... también he visto lo de Mesa en el foro de hytm...da miedo


----------



## Bambi (24 Sep 2009)

Kujire tu que estás en el tinglao y oirás comentarios al respecto, ¿qué grado de dependencia se cree que tiene el mercado de las ayudas de la Fed y cómo se cree que van a afectar la retirada de estas que empieza YA?

...es la pregunta del millón, lo sé


----------



## bertok (24 Sep 2009)

Vaya castaña que están hechas las ARIAd.

Se ha comido casi toda la subida a lo tonto. Si os fijais las subidas que tiene, termina corrigiéndolas casi al completo.

Coño, a ver si pega un rebote de una vez. Ya la han metido mucha caña.


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

Si cancelas la compra de acciones, te cobrarán lógicamente el min estipulado.... dejala hasta final de sesión... lo mismo te entran... en el caso que las sigas queriendo.


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

En ARIAd están echando a los daytraders... hay muchos que venden a la primera que ven 3 centavos sobre el precio de compra.


----------



## Kujire (24 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Kujire tu que estás en el tinglao y oirás comentarios al respecto, ¿qué grado de dependencia se cree que tiene el mercado de las ayudas de la Fed y cómo se cree que van a afectar la retirada de estas que empieza YA?
> 
> ...es la pregunta del millón, lo sé



Si te lo cuento tendría que matarte, y claro matar a bambi ... por tercera vez.... como que no

En fin, yo creo que a veces, cuando ocurre "algo" por aki, o no les llega, o les llega incompleto, ...o totalmente erróneo y luego claro se ponen a profetizar con datos, medias verdades o errores a los que añaden los datos "fundamentales" que consideren, y lo que sale de ahí es un cocktail mareado.

LA FED NO VA A RETIRAR LA AYUDA A LOS MERCADOS

..por lo tanto su pregunta : no a lugar abogado:


----------



## Bambi (24 Sep 2009)

...ya, la ayuda son prestamos de corto plazo y bajo interés a bancos, pero aún indirectamente digo yo que ayudará porque muestran una mejor salud de la que realmente tienen y habrán provocado que las cotizaciones de esos bancos estén infladas y podrían bajar bastante


----------



## Catacrack (24 Sep 2009)

Se acabo el sueño de ver ARIA en 5,00$ esta semana.


----------



## bertok (24 Sep 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Se acabo el sueño de ver ARIA en 5,00$ esta semana.



Ni esta, ni la siguiete, ni la siguiente, ni la siguiente :

Esperemos que se ponga más tranquila y dibuje una pauta alcista porque si no vamos pringar como cabrones :


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

Yep!!!! los 5.00USD no eran para esta semana... para finales de octubre.... estimaciones de DP!


----------



## bertok (24 Sep 2009)

Para esta semana tenía que haber pegado un bote de cojones. Era el momento adecuado por el congreso y tal.

Ahora toca esperar y que el guano no vaya a más.

Para hacerte rico, hay que sufrir


----------



## Kujire (24 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> ...ya, la ayuda son prestamos de corto plazo y bajo interés a bancos, pero aún indirectamente digo yo que ayudará porque muestran una mejor salud de la que realmente tienen y habrán provocado que las cotizaciones de esos bancos estén infladas y podrían bajar bastante



Kujire reencarnada en Meredith Whitney contesta:


> No, ... y veo que no vas por buen camino, algún capítulo de esta jugada se te ha pasado, ve al principio de la historia 2008, mira la clasificación de banca? qué tipos de entidades son? cuales recibieron ayudas? quién se las dió? qué pinta AIG en esto? fué la FED:? qué cotizaciones tenían?


----------



## fmc (24 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> buenas, ahora tengo 2 puts strike 9.32 vto. diciembre una a 0,19 y otra a 0,20 (ahora mismo tengo para comprar otra a 0,18)
> 
> y otras 2 puts strike 9,79 una a 0,29 y otra creo recordar que a 0,35
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias

En algo así estaba yo pensando.... pero cada día que pasa veo más cerca diciembre, y me da la sensación que le van a seguir metiendo anfetas hasta fin de año al menos.... ya casi estoy más bien por tirar a vencimiento en marzo :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

Arrgg 2,19 las Ariad... me temo que van a cerrar así y en el AH volarán para mañana volver a pegarse la leche...


----------



## bertok (24 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Arrgg 2,19 las Ariad... me temo que van a cerrar así y en el AH volarán para mañana volver a pegarse la leche...



DP va a tener que hablar con sus contactos poque esto no puede seguir así.

Seguro que mañana sale el sol


----------



## Efren (24 Sep 2009)

Del hilo de Forges


----------



## bertok (24 Sep 2009)

Efren dijo:


> Del hilo de Forges



jajajajajaja, muy bueno.

Resulta que los putos brotes verdes son más falsos que zapatrolas


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

Nuevos inversores.... de WS.... les veo con pocas espectativas de convertirse en millonarios, no se puede llorar, estando el mercado, como está.

Hemos subido rápidamente, pero sin inflar la cot, por lo tanto los niveles de 1.80USD los veo muy lejanos.................... comprueben AIG ... hace apenas un mes estaba por los 8.62USD .nuestro famoso Carolu. se estará pegando contra la pared.... y ahora AIG ... cotiza por ???????

Quien vendió se lo perdió.


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

Y luego nos quejamos de unas plusv de +30% en un par de semanitas:



Entre todas las sicavs, la más rentable se encuentra bajo gestión de Abante Asesores. Se trata de Santeul Invest Sicav, con una rentabilidad entre abril y junio del 55,8%. Venture Gestión y Bestinver han colocado cada una a dos sociedades en el segundo y tercer puesto de las más rentables del trimestre. 



*En cuanto a rentabilidad por patrimonio medio, el análisis de VDOS, identifica a Metagestión, Gesiner y Bestinver, como las gestoras más rentables con un 21,88%, un 16,02% y un 14,22% de rentabilidad respectivamente. *



También por gestoras, las mayores ganancias en el patrimonio gestionado durante el segundo trimestre corresponden a CaixaTerrasa Gesfons, que ha visto aumentar sus activos gestionados por valor de 256 millones. BBVA Patrimonios y Banif Gestión se situan a continuación, con crecimientos patrimoniales de 200 y 146 millones de euros respectivamente.


*Morinvest sigue siendo la sicav más grande*

El ranking por patrimonio continúa liderado por Morinvest de *Alicia Koplowitz*, con 408 millones de euros, seguida de Allocation de la *familia del Pino*, con 361 millones y Keblar de Inversiones, de *Amancio Ortega*, con un patrimonio total gestionado de 307 millones de euros al final del segundo trimestre. 



En cuanto a variaciones patrimoniales en el trimestre, Bestinver Best Value con un incremento patrimonial de 31 millones, Morinvest, con 24 millones y Keblar, con 21 millones de euros, son las más favorecidas.


Según VDOS, el patrimonio total gestionado por las SICAVs, a cierre del segundo trimestre de 2009, aumentó un 8% con respecto al volumen total contabilizado en el primer trimestre del año, quedando en 24.601 millones de euros. 



El número de sociedades crece también en 16, desde 3.278 a finales de marzo de 2009 hasta 3.294 contabilizadas a finales de junio pasado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

Muy bonita la fábula de AIG pero veremos a ver si al final tenemos que montar la pillados s.l.


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

Take easy... si piensas que puedes comprar +abajo... vende ahora.... quien sabe... lo mismo nos vamos a los 2.00USD .... sobre todo hay que estar despejado y dormir sin pesadillas, yo tuve algunas cuando estaba tradeando y me quedaba comprado... pero diferente es tener plusv (por ahora).


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Take easy... si piensas que puedes comprar +abajo... vende ahora.... quien sabe... lo mismo nos vamos a los 2.00USD .... sobre todo hay que estar despejado y dormir sin pesadillas, yo tuve algunas cuando estaba tradeando y me quedaba comprado... pero diferente es tener plusv (por ahora).



No opinabas igual cuando quería vender a 2,80 por tener ahí una resistencia.. debería haberlo hecho, hubiera pillado otro +30%


----------



## bertok (24 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No opinabas igual cuando quería vender a 2,80 por tener ahí una resistencia.. debería haberlo hecho, hubiera pillado otro +30%



Yo lo hice a 2,74USD y es lo mejor que pude hacer.

ARIAd se comporta así y es importante tenerlo en cuenta para sacarla pasta.

Terminará subiendo pero acojona estar largo en una empresa así.

Paciencia y ganaremos, no para el yate pero sí para darnos una buena fiesta


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No opinabas igual cuando quería vender a 2,80 por tener ahí una resistencia.. debería haberlo hecho, hubiera pillado otro +30%



 El Español medio... "jamás es culpa mía". 

Opino lo mismo que DP... y si baja a 2$ xD ¿Qué porcentaje es ese? Piénsalo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

GTXI tiene un par de gaps pendientes, el más bajo a 11,19, si lo cierra vuelvo a entrar.


----------



## bertok (24 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> El Español medio... "jamás es culpa mía".
> 
> Opino lo mismo que DP... y si baja a 2$ xD ¿Qué porcentaje es ese? Piénsalo...



Después de la caida que ha tenido, no queda más remedio que aguantar el chaparrón.

Está más cerca de aclarar que de volver a llover


----------



## Catacrack (24 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> comprueben AIG ... hace apenas un mes estaba por los 8.62USD .nuestro famoso Carolu. se estará pegando contra la pared.... y ahora AIG ... cotiza por ???????
> 
> Quien vendió se lo perdió.



Yo fui uno de los que no aguanto la presion y vendio sin plusvalias. Despues de ver un -70% de 50k € invertidos. Ahora mismo habria doblado la inversion y tendria 100k €.

Creo que con el tiempo ire teniendolos mas cuadrados y aguantare mejor la presion. Ahora mismo duermo tranquilo con ARIA pero me gustaria que el cash llegara mas pronto que tarde.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> El Español medio... "jamás es culpa mía".
> 
> Opino lo mismo que DP... y si baja a 2$ xD ¿Qué porcentaje es ese? Piénsalo...



De eso nada, la culpa es sólo mía y de mi avaricia por querer ganar incluso más, pero no nos hagamos pajas mentales de 5 USD para el congreso, luego para octubre, luego que estamos a 1,10 pero en diciempre recuperamos...

Que viene verde en el AH que viene verde en el PM! bah luca, que no, que cuando viene verde luego no se la pega...

Yo lo estoy empezando a ver claro... y más con el informe de las sicav.


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

Yo tengo mi opinión.... en las BIOTECH... lo habitual es echar a los peques, una vez consiguen su objetivo... en los 3.0xUSD del PM del lunes 14... tendríamos que haber vendido todos.... salieron casí todas a 2.81USD ... al cierre a 2.75USD.

Pero..... yo tengo claro... que si me he metido con tanta carga, es para sacarle un x3 como poco... no pienso vender por ahora... esta empresa se valora, por el potencial que tiene en desarrollos.... estamos a menos de 1 año de la aprobación FDA, además ellos ya han presentado una FTA ... una aprob por la vía rápida... la FDA ha dado el visto bueno a medicamentos con resultados positivos, para aplicar en enfermos -que tendrían que esperar años- para acceder a estos nuevos farmacos.

Luego están los fondos de inversión... que no han salido espantados...


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

Luca... has conseguido buenas opereaciones, GTXI, eras receloso a dejarla quieta... y al final te ha dado buenas plusvalías... no tengo la bola de cristal... pero en media... estamos saliendo muy bien parados. XD


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Sep 2009)

Buenas.Desde el curro
Parece que DJI está "soperándose"
A ver si hay suerte y remontamos
Suerte pa tós que la moral la pongo yo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca... has conseguido buenas opereaciones, GTXI, eras receloso a dejarla quieta... y al final te ha dado buenas plusvalías... no tengo la bola de cristal... pero en media... estamos saliendo muy bien parados. XD



Desgraciadamente sólo tenía 380 acciones de GTXI y menos mal que vendí porque han bajado y me compensa esa plusvalías todo el dinero que pierdo en lo demás... de todas maneras, le miraba los gaps y no me fiaba, comenté vender a 13,1x y se acercó bastante como máximo, los 14 USD cuando cierre los gaps pendientes... encima se puede comprar con un tipo de cambio mejor... que eso es lo que me está "amplificando" las minusvalías bastante...

Lo de DPTR ha sido una gran cagada y ahí voy a palmar como un campeón por lo menos 1000€ o dejarla para cuando llegue el peak oil y se ponga a 100 usd...


----------



## donpepito (24 Sep 2009)

En muchas ocasiones, una cot sigue corrigiendo varios días, y esta del Petro... -delta- tiene parada en 1.5x aprox.

Lo fácil es comprar.... lo dificil es saber apretar el botón de vender, en el momento oportuno... y nunca arrepentirse.... ya sabes que los cortos siempre tienden a zero... pero con los largos no hay limite! XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Sep 2009)

No si al final las HYTM remontan... wataru estate atento...


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No si al final las HYTM remontan... wataru estate atento...



Grrr xD no lo voy a estar si he desperdiciado 15$ ... grrrr 

Juas me da más coraje perder esos 15$ que cientos en las acciones... que cosas ¿no?


----------



## Burney (24 Sep 2009)

Buenas, pilladas 1000 ARIAs a 2,21.

Unas imágenes de las posiciones de hace un rato:

(como veis, están _protegiendo_ a más no poder la zona entre el 2,18 y el 2,10...)

Es una compra para vender en 2,45-2,50. Luego creo, salvo noticia sorpresa, que la llevarán al 1,80...


----------



## Carolus Rex (24 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Lo de DPTR ha sido una gran cagada y ahí voy a palmar como un campeón por lo menos 1000€ o dejarla para cuando llegue el peak oil y se ponga a 100 usd...



Luca yo he cargado más a 1.78USD remontarán en cuanto el precio del gas natural lo haga. Tienen detrás algunos grandes fondos de inversión usanos.


----------



## chameleon (24 Sep 2009)

¿os gusta lo que ha hecho el vix estos dos días? 
yo sé de un tonuel al que si...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Sep 2009)

Me han metido mas de un 10% en las onty de los cojones que compre ayer... creo que el nombre del hilo va a cambiar a: ¿habeis visto los pillados del nasdaq?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Sep 2009)

Bueno, últimamente ando liado pero lo leo todo por la noche, gracias por acordaros de mí, tengo que decir que el último mes he estado o largo o fuera de todo y que ha sido uno de los mejores meses del año (de momento ), ahora estoy ligeramente corto porque no me fio mucho, estoy dispuesto a ganar más pero pienso defender las ganancias con uñas y dientes.

Respecto al tema de los chicharros Nasdaq, que veo que monopoliza el hilo, voy a recordar algo que ya puse hace tiempo:



> La estrategia ganadora de un especulador a largo plazo
> 
> La sorprendente historia que ocupará esta serie es verídica, no es un cuento de los que circulan por Internet (tipo "Sonia la de MEFF", una muy divertida historieta que prometo incluir algún día). La persona que me la transmitió, que me merece una plena confianza, me pidió que mantuviese su anonimato y también el de su protagonista. Sé que para muchos resultará desconcertante, porque en apariencia cuestiona frontalmente muchos de sus prejuicios y dogmas de especuladores a corto plazo. En realidad, su moraleja es que hay más de una forma válida de ganar dinero en bolsa. En vez de aferrarnos a nuestras convicciones e intentar imponerlas como la Verdad, deberíamos conocer las diversas estrategias ganadoras (cada una con sus ventajas e inconvenientes), y luego escoger la que más se adapte a nuestras posibilidades y a nuestro temperamento. Incluso, si somos capaces de hacerlo, combinarlas para compensar los riesgos e inconvenientes de cada una. El relator de la historia es un especulador experto en análisis técnico con un perfil más cortoplacista que su protagonista. Ello crea una dialéctica fascinante que constituye uno de los mayores atractivos del relato....
> 
> ...



Tengo que decir que acierto mucho más con la bolsa cuando leo el hilo por la noche, si lo leo durante la sesión me hace meter la pata, he pensado sobre ello y es otro motivo para postear menos, me molesta pensar que puedo hacer meter la pata a los demás.


----------



## carvil (25 Sep 2009)

Buenas noches  


Cierre en +o- lo previsto alrededor de 1050 en SP 500 futuros


1040 debería ser un soporte fiable. Se tendrá que confirmar en el overnight



Salu2


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

Ibex intradiario actualizado. Soportes en 11520 y el más importante en 11300.









Para los que siguen o tenemos ARIAs:

Para mañana creo que podría haber un rebote hasta la zona del 2,45-2,50. Esto siempre y cuando el aguante por encima de la directriz alcista de color verde. Si la pierde lloverán imperiales por doquier a quién no aplique stop.

Si al final rebotara hasta el 2,50... si no supera ese nivel claramente el siguiente objetivo podría ser el 1,80.


----------



## carvil (25 Sep 2009)

Buenos dias 


Parece que se confirma 1040 como un soporte sólido en SP 500 futuros




Salu2


----------



## Mulder (25 Sep 2009)

A los buenos días!

A pesar de la "hostia fina" de ayer, el dinero sigue sin retirarse del todo y marca unos 50-60 puntos más arriba. Esto no quiere decir que en cualquier momento lo retiren, claro, pero es extraño que le metan tal bajón a la cotización y el nivel de dinero no refleje lo mismo.

En el Stoxx yo creo que aun nos queda una tramo al alza, sin embargo mi sistema "glass ball" (TM)  va a fallar esta vez, ya perdí la fe en el, así que descarto el sistema aunque seguiré estudiándolo un poco a ver si saco algo en claro.

De todas formas tengo varios otros sistemas que me están apuntando más subidas, por abajo podríamos llegar al 2800 y rebotar, por arriba yo creo que llegaremos al 3000-3100 pero está claro que no será esta semana


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

Buenos dias:

Atención los que esteis en Zeltia.

Ha sido suspendida de negociación por lo de la EMEA...


----------



## chameleon (25 Sep 2009)

yo me salí 3,26->3,62
había que tenerlos cuadrados para quedarse
ayer muchísimo volumen

PD: a las 13:00 es la rueda de prensa, pero la decisión se comunica durante la mañana


----------



## carvil (25 Sep 2009)

Cerrado el gap y no se termina de despegar 1040 es el soporte importante por arriba 1051.75


Salu2


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

los que operais con el futuro del ibex os aconsejo *que estudieis* el abrir corto si se rompe a la baja el 11600 para sacar 50-60 pipos y abrir largos en el 11500-11520 para arañar otros cuantos pipos al alza


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Sep 2009)

Buenos días
Tenemos al CAC y el DAX jugando al despiste.
Dato de confianza consumidor alemán: Bueno
Hasta el Lunes nada de surf.No veo clara la ola para hoy.
Saludos


----------



## Mulder (25 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> los que operais con el futuro del ibex os aconsejo *que estudieis* el abrir corto si se rompe a la baja el 11600 para sacar 50-60 pipos y abrir largos en el 11500-11520 para arañar otros cuantos pipos al alza



Ayer precisamente se subieron las garantías del futuro del Ibex grande de 9000 a 10.000 euros. Una animalada para el chicharro que es.

Supongo que en el mini habrán subido de 900 a 1000 euros.


----------



## eduenca (25 Sep 2009)

Mulder, ¿qué día es hoy?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> Ibex intradiario actualizado. Soportes en 11520 y el más importante en 11300.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Buenos días.

Gracias Burney por los gráficos.

El AH ha cerrado a 2,18, esto según mi "teoría de los gaps" es bueno, siempre y cuando el PM se mantenga plano, si viene en verde en porcentajes muy altos, tendremos el mismo problema de ayer, subida al principio, generalmente con gap, para luego cerrarlo y meterse la leche.

Como bien dijo LCASC había cerrado gaps anteriores, lo cual era buena señal, junto con el AH en negativo también lo és (por paradójico que parezca)

Lo cierto es, que si llega a 2,50 habría que plantearse qué hacer con ellas, seguramente yo venda o ponga un stop profit ajustado.

Estaros atentos a las GTXI por si llegan a 11,19 puede ser una buena idea entrar, tiene recorrido hasta los 13,20 desde ahí (cierre de gaps)

Saludos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> Mulder, ¿qué día es hoy?



Cuidado Mulder que tiene premio


----------



## eduenca (25 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ayer precisamente se subieron las garantías del futuro del Ibex grande de 9000 a 10.000 euros. Una animalada para el chicharro que es.
> 
> Supongo que en el mini habrán subido de 900 a 1000 euros.



Las garantías han subido de 8000 a 9000 €, de 800 a 900 € en el caso del mini.


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

Voy a probar largos en NHH a 4,32.


----------



## tarrito (25 Sep 2009)

Buenos días,

Hace un par de días alguien preguntaba por alguna web para ver pares de divisas en tiempo real. Acabo de encontrar esta web, que me parece bastante mejor que la que recomendé en su momento.

Mercado de Divisas | Trading Divisas | Cotizacion Monedas | Tipo de cambio Euro Dolar


----------



## tonuel (25 Sep 2009)

Por no aburrirme he entrado largo en criteria a 3,46... SL a 3,44... :o



Saludos


----------



## eduenca (25 Sep 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Hace un par de días alguien preguntaba por alguna web para ver pares de divisas en tiempo real. Acabo de encontrar esta web, que me parece bastante mejor que la que recomendé en su momento.
> 
> Mercado de Divisas | Trading Divisas | Cotizacion Monedas | Tipo de cambio Euro Dolar



Te puedes bajar una de las demos de MT4 de los brokers que las ofrecen por tiempo ilimitado, y tener así en tiempo real divisas con sus gráficos e indicadores.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (25 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Por no aburrirme he entrado largo en criteria a 3,46... SL a 3,44... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Excusas, eso se llama ludopatía


----------



## eduenca (25 Sep 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> Te puedes bajar una de las demos de MT4 de los brokers que las ofrecen por tiempo ilimitado, y tener así en tiempo real divisas con sus gráficos e indicadores.




Así por de pronto, se me ocurren alpari, fxpro; y sin instalar nada, oanda. Todas ellas demos ilimitadas, con el único limite de utilizar la demo de vez en cuando en el caso de alpari.


----------



## tonuel (25 Sep 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Excusas, eso se llama ludopatía




No te confundas hamijo... se llama plusvalias a la vista... :


Las criterias nunca fallan... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

Buenos días.


Hoy es el día clave para ZELTIA... mi pronostico ... es que la EMEA .. retrasa su decisión, ZELTIA hace una ampliación a 2,50€


----------



## tonuel (25 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy es el día clave para ZELTIA... mi pronostico ... es que la EMEA .. retrasa su decisión, ZELTIA hace una ampliación a 2,50€




Mi pronóstico es que le dicen que nones y cae un 40%... 


y con sellito incluido... 


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Puedes puede ser interesante pillar algunos cortos...

No creo que hagan la ampliación a la vez, para mediados de octubre me lo creo más...


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

Sospechoso es que los mariquitas de la c.... hayan suspendido la cot... además, aquí hemos debatido el listado de paises "transparentes" donde han aprobado la pocíon.

En EUROPA CE .... no tienen muchas posibilidades... con el precedido NO de la FDA-USA-

Y si lo aprueban de vuelta a los 5,00€ ???? hace unos dos meses ya estaba descontado en el precio que cotizaba entonces 5,40€ ????

Raro... raro.... raro....


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

Ya estoy de nuevo

acabo de recordar que vi anoche que en el SP500 en 1040 también hay una directriz alcista, así que en principio al menos hoy ese nivel debería detener las caidas e iniciar un rebote. Obviamente mucho cuidado si se rompe a la baja porque lo que ví fué una cuña alcista, y es una figura que suele romperse a la baja.



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Gracias Burney por los gráficos.
> 
> ...



si las ARIAs llegan a 2,50 yo las vendo al momento, de hecho con un 2,45 o por ahi yo ya las liquidaba.... Ahora mismo, salvo noticia, por analisis tecnico, si rebota a ese nivel y teniendo en cuenta lo que tengo previsto que hagan los indices, veo altas posibilidades de que haga otro impulso a la baja similar al anterior y ver la zona del 1,8x.


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

Tienen que seguir aprovechando el rumor.. la ampliación viene estupendamente -combustible- para los especuladores.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Sospechoso es que los mariquitas de la c.... hayan suspendido la cot... además, aquí hemos debatido el listado de paises "transparentes" donde han aprobado la pocíon.
> 
> En EUROPA CE .... no tienen muchas posibilidades... con el precedido NO de la FDA-USA-
> 
> ...



Por eso he dicho que sería interesante pillar unos cortos, casi seguro que la suben con algún bulo y luego la dejan caer a plomo con la decisión definitiva... y después, la ampliación XD!


----------



## tonuel (25 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Puedes puede ser interesante pillar algunos cortos...




Cuando empiece a cotizar ya se abrá desplomado... :o


Suerte a los que estén dentro... 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

Los de EMEA... darán largas... como han hecho en USA... necesitamos +datos, etc...

Por otro lado el CEO, estará en la rueda de prensa a la 13:00h.... para justificar los informes complentarios que requiere la EMEA.

Porrita ZELTERA:

DP ---->>>>> EMEA pide +datos


----------



## tonuel (25 Sep 2009)

Porrita ZELTERA:

DP ---->>>>> EMEA pide +datos

tonuel------>>>>> -40%




Saludos


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

Porrita ZELTERA:

DP ---->>>>> EMEA pide +datos

tonuel------>>>>> -40%

Burney ----->>>> + datos, y como es + tiempo de espera hay que hacer ampliación de capital para conseguir más dinero


----------



## Mulder (25 Sep 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> Mulder, ¿qué día es hoy?



Antes de preguntarme eso debiste haber leido mis posts anteriores.


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

No está mal, desde los 2,50€ que vimos en el rechazo de la FDA en julio hasta el día de ayer +40% ... los planes que marcamos se han cumplido... Chameleon ha sido muy sensato en realizar plusvalías. XD


----------



## Mulder (25 Sep 2009)

Esto no afecta directamente a las farmas pero si al Nasdaq, puede que tengamos un pequeño efecto-arrastre:

Interesante noticia que ha pasado desapercibida - cotizalia.com


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Sep 2009)

Buenos días... 

Yo pienso que a corto plazo toca corrección, hasta la zona de 102x en el S&P, más o menos, pero todavía no hemos visto máximos del año...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (25 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo pienso que a corto plazo toca corrección, hasta la zona de 102x en el S&P, más o menos, pero todavía no hemos visto máximos del año...




¿estamos en la onda 4...? 


O ya no hay recuento de ondas que valga... 


Saludos


----------



## chameleon (25 Sep 2009)

estoy con DP, emea darán largas

la cotización se derrumba quizás por debajo de 2,5 -> buena oportunidad para entrar
subirán otra vez poco a poco la cotización, un 30% de plusvalías está bien
y luego, cuando hayan colocado mucho papel, darán la noticia de la ampliación, y se va a los 1,5


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> estoy con DP, emea darán largas
> 
> la cotización se derrumba quizás por debajo de 2,5 -> buena oportunidad para entrar
> subirán otra vez poco a poco la cotización, un 30% de plusvalías está bien
> y luego, cuando hayan colocado mucho papel, darán la noticia de la ampliación, y se va a los 1,5



imagino que ambas cosas (el NO y la ampliación de capital) las darán a la vez, sería lo normal porque necesitan dinero para aguantar un par de años más

lo que no termino muy bien de entender es el calentón de ayer... a ver si alguien tenia información privilegiada de que hoy habría sorpresa positiva... :


----------



## chameleon (25 Sep 2009)

si, puede ser. pero separo las dos cosas porque parece que es lo que suelen hacer para colocar papel. una cotización no apta para corazones frágiles


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

Solo tienes que ver si BANESTO compró ayer o soltò...

Es complicado pasar maletines en EUROPA & USA ... tu ya me entiendes.... XD


----------



## chameleon (25 Sep 2009)

Banesto está corto y además la quiere coltar en 1,5


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

si alguno tiene MTS que tenga en cuenta que por la zona del 25,70-25,80 mas o menos hay una importantísima directriz alcista que se inicia desde minimos de marzo

yo supongo que por ahora debería resistir... pero si pierde esa directriz lo normal sería que se fuera fulminada hasta el soporte de 24 euros, asi que mucho cuidado si alguien las tiene

por mi parte no voy a entrar, quizás sí en los 24 euros para arañar un rebote y posible pullback a esta directriz, pero ya se vería en ese momento si llegara

Edito: Segun el grafico interactivo de Renta 4 , la directriz alcista está +- en la zona del 25,60.



chameleon dijo:


> si, puede ser. pero separo las dos cosas porque parece que es lo que suelen hacer para colocar papel. una cotización no apta para corazones frágiles



lo que yo pienso que harán es anunciar las dos cosas con una ampliación de capital a 2,50 euros por ejemplo, luego tras el castañazo inicial y la estampida de papel, desde la propia empresa vía cuidador irán subiendo la cotización hasta por ejemplo los 3 euros y así hacer "atractiva" la AK


----------



## carvil (25 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Esto no afecta directamente a las farmas pero si al Nasdaq, puede que tengamos un pequeño efecto-arrastre:
> 
> Interesante noticia que ha pasado desapercibida - cotizalia.com




El cambio de las reglas es del dia 22. Te lo comento por que llevo APPL para el largo plazo 

Hasta que no salga el dato de la venta de viviendas no veremos nada interesante.

El nivel seguro es por encima de 1050-1051 y por abajo 1038 en ESZ09


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (25 Sep 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Hasta que no salga el dato de la venta de viviendas no veremos nada interesante.




Cuando salga el dato no la pegamos... ya huelo las plusvalias... :


Por cierto...

Hacienda propone subir hasta el 18% el impuesto a las gestoras de fondos y sicavs - Cotizalia.com


tag: *coge el dinero y corre...*



Saludos


----------



## aksarben (25 Sep 2009)

carvil dijo:


> El cambio de las reglas es del dia 22. Te lo comento por que llevo APPL para el largo plazo



Hubo un poco de calentamiento del valor por el payo Cramer un par de días antes de la decisión. Luego han huido en desbandada los que entraron especulando a cortísimo.


----------



## tonuel (25 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Antes de preguntarme eso debiste haber leido mis posts anteriores.



Mulder... que no decaiga... algún dia te llevarás unos duritos al bolsillo... 


Y acuérdate de avisar antes de que nos la peguemos en serio...



Saludos


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Esto no afecta directamente a las farmas pero si al Nasdaq, puede que tengamos un pequeño efecto-arrastre:
> 
> Interesante noticia que ha pasado desapercibida - cotizalia.com



la noticia qué va a ser buena... mala...

leyéndola lo que parece es que va a originar mayor volatilidad

pero como yo de temas fundamentales voy muy justito...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> la noticia qué va a ser buena... mala...
> 
> leyéndola lo que parece es que va a originar mayor volatilidad
> 
> pero como yo de temas fundamentales voy muy justito...



Tengo capado en "internec" y no puedo leer la noticia... si me la ponéis en el foro algo os digo, que de fundamentales yo si controlo.


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

Anulada orden de compra de NHH

acabo de ver que el MACD diario está a punto de dar señal de venta... así que mejor estar fuera...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tengo capado en "internec" y no puedo leer la noticia... si me la ponéis en el foro algo os digo, que de fundamentales yo si controlo.





Han pasado los medios de comunicación nacionales de puntillas por una noticia significativa, a mi juicio, al menos para los seguidores de la bolsa estadounidense. El regulador de aquel país aprobó el miércoles una modificación de criterios contables que puede afectar al modo de computar las ventas de muchas de las grandes compañías tecnológicas de Estados Unidos con el consiguiente impacto en sus resultados. Una propuesta de alcance para los componentes de un Nasdaq que rinde por encima del 30% en 2009 y que se ha convertido en unos de los motores bursátiles del año. ¿Cómo le afecta?

Situación Actual. Hasta ahora la normativa contable norteamericana obligaba a compañías como Apple o Palm a repartir los ingresos por la venta de sus dispositivos móviles durante el periodo estimado de vida útil de los mismos. Si para un iPhone o una Palm Pre se fijaba en dos años, la facturación se repartía por igual entre los ocho trimestres de cómputo. La regla aplicaba para aquellos productos que combinan hardware, software y servicios.

Esta operativa provocaba, por una parte, una discrepancia entre ingresos contables y generación efectiva de caja que no dejaba de ser una distorsión de la imagen fiel que están obligados a reflejar los estados de cuentas de las compañías afectadas. Por el contrario, tenía la gran ventaja de estabilizar la cifra de facturación en el tiempo y minorar la volatilidad en los resultados que se deriva del nacimiento y muerte de los llamados blockbusters o productos estrella.

Alternativa. Lo que ha pretendido el regulador es terminar con tal discrepancia. De este modo quiere que se pueda computar contablemente en el momento efectivo de la venta la mayor parte del valor de lo vendido, fundamentalmente el hardware y una parte sustancial del software. Y deja únicamente una parte residual, la correspondiente a los componentes, para su registro futuro.

El problema que se plantea es doble. Uno, la imposibilidad de individualizar, en muchos casos, el valor de los elementos que componen un bien y que sólo tienen contenido económico propio en la medida en que están unidos a ese bien. Y dos, el que precisamente por eso se deje la determinación última de qué parte se contabiliza en el momento cero y cuál se difiere en el tiempo a las propias firmas afectadas lo que podría fomentar su discrecionalidad.

Conclusión. Como tantas otras veces lo que puede ser una buena idea en su concepción se estropea en su desarrollo. Estamos hablando de la transición de una regla probablemente inadecuada pero taxativa, que evitaba además la gestión del negocio para el rabioso corto plazo, a otra más cercana a la realidad financiera de la transacción solo que susceptible de manipulación. Sinceramente no sé con qué quedarme, la verdad. Bueno, sí lo sé.

Hasta 60 compañías del S&P500 habían aludido en sus publicaciones de resultados a la necesidad de cambiar la norma por lo que su adopción será rápida en el tiempo, pese a que se abre un periodo voluntario para su implantación hasta el 15 de junio de 2011, fecha a partir de la cual tendrá carácter vinculante. Veremos desde ahora grandes vaivenes en las cuentas de firmas como Apple, Cisco, Dell, IBM, Xerox o HP, entre otros. Ya saben, desde hoy, cuál es la razón.


Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Situación Actual. Hasta ahora la normativa contable norteamericana obligaba a compañías como Apple o Palm a repartir los ingresos por la venta de sus dispositivos móviles durante el periodo estimado de vida útil de los mismos. Si para un iPhone o una Palm Pre se fijaba en dos años, la facturación se repartía por igual entre los ocho trimestres de cómputo. La regla aplicaba para aquellos productos que combinan hardware, software y servicios.
> 
> Esta operativa provocaba, por una parte, una discrepancia entre ingresos contables y generación efectiva de caja que no dejaba de ser una distorsión de la imagen fiel que están obligados a reflejar los estados de cuentas de las compañías afectadas. Por el contrario, tenía la gran ventaja de estabilizar la cifra de facturación en el tiempo y minorar la volatilidad en los resultados que se deriva del nacimiento y muerte de los llamados blockbusters o productos estrella.
> 
> ...



Bien, mirando la noticia la verdad es que falta la mitad de ella, cuando tenían pérdidas, también las van amortizando a lo largo de la ida últil del producto?

Contablemente los gastos de I+D son "gastos generales" y van directamente a desgravar, a no ser que se creen patentes no se incorporan al activo (segun permite el IASBI).

Supongo que les dejarán contabilizar todas las pérdidas cuando se produce el fin del ciclo de vida de un producto de golpe, por lo menos los contables lo intentarán (desgrava muchos impuestos) aunque sea ilegalmente.

Respecto a tener que contabilizar los ingresos de golpe, lo único que hará será modificar los EPS y por lo tanto el book value de las empresas que vayan bien, por lo que, por fundamentales, subirán bastante.

Las empresas que les vaya mal, tengan mucha inversión en R&D bienes de equipo y demás pueden entrar en pérdidas bajando el book value y por fundamentales la cotización bajar.

Como no se aplica hasta 2011 no debería de descontarlo el mercado ya que, los fundamentales no varían, otra cosa es a 6 meses vista.

Lo de 6 meses vista es porque hay que empezar a provisionar... y si no tienen pasta, pues deberán conseguirla... o Bonos o Ampliaciones... así que, con nuestras centimeras vamos bien jodidos!!!


----------



## Bambi (25 Sep 2009)

buenos días, ¿pero que cojones hacen los índices europeos* en verde?

[inserte aquí la imagen de Jean Luc Picard indignado "pero que es esta mierda"]


* al africano le falta un pelo


----------



## tonuel (25 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> buenos días, ¿pero que cojones hacen los índices europeos* en verde?




Generarme plusvalias... 



Saludos :


----------



## carvil (25 Sep 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> Hubo un poco de calentamiento del valor por el payo Cramer un par de días antes de la decisión. Luego han huido en desbandada los que entraron especulando a cortísimo.




Yo las tengo como primer objetivo en 200$, de momento siguen alcistas a pesar de Cramer 

Cuando estuve de vacaciones veía la CNBC vaya sufrimiento,antes ya lo tenía catalogado de clown, pero aguantarle todo un programa era un suplicio. Para mí junto con Pisani y Kudlow forman el trio calavera.

Salu2


----------



## tarrito (25 Sep 2009)

Zeltia: la EMEA recomienda la comercialización de Yondelis en Europa - 25/09/09 - 1566985 - elEconomista.es

Toma yaa!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

jaja al final +40%

Felicidades a los zelteros/certeros.


----------



## Mulder (25 Sep 2009)

carvil dijo:


> El cambio de las reglas es del dia 22. Te lo comento por que llevo APPL para el largo plazo



La estuve mirando hace poco con motivo de la keynote y me pareció que no tenía mucho recorrido por encima de 180. Si rompe los máximos si que sería interesante estar en ella, aunque de momento no están sacando practicamente nada nuevo.

Si la temporada navideña va poniéndose buena este año (aunque lo dudo con la crisis que hay) es posible que si supere esos máximos, pero debería salir alguna noticia que lo justificase.

Si, ya se que no soy de fundamentales, pero recurro a ellos para justificar una posible subida que por técnico no veo 

edito: y no hay otra keynote hasta principios de enero


----------



## tonuel (25 Sep 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Zeltia: la EMEA recomienda la comercialización de Yondelis en Europa - 25/09/09 - 1566985 - elEconomista.es
> 
> Toma yaa!





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> jaja al final +40%
> 
> Felicidades a los zelteros/certeros.



*OWNED... * 






Saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

Que bien.... 60k EUROS por cada tratamiento de las algas para el bote... XD


----------



## tonuel (25 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que bien.... 60k EUROS por cada tratamiento de las algas para el bote... XD




La verdad es que es una buena noticia para la industria patria... me alegro... 



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Ya os cuesta soltar los thanks para lo de la noticia... menudos cabrones sois...XD!


----------



## aksarben (25 Sep 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Yo las tengo como primer objetivo en 200$, de momento siguen alcistas a pesar de Cramer
> 
> Cuando estuve de vacaciones veía la CNBC vaya sufrimiento,antes ya lo tenía catalogado de clown, pero aguantarle todo un programa era un suplicio. Para mí junto con Pisani y Kudlow forman el trio calavera.
> 
> Salu2



$200 me parece bastante alto, como no suba a base de hype, lo veo difícil. Hay días que me planteo vender, pero muy relajadamente.

Y Cramer es... Cramer . Es entretenido verle berrear en plan Ballmer, pero al rato cansa el hombre .

PD: Puede pasar de los $200 si la gente cae en que los ingresos por el iPhone han sido mucho mayores estos años de lo que las reglas contables permitían reflejar. Tal vez en la siguiente presentación de resultados.


----------



## Bambi (25 Sep 2009)

thanks para los dos, no se me aberronchen... yo no me alegro porque el compañero chameleon se salió, que hijosdeputa lo hacen adrede :


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Zeltia: la EMEA recomienda la comercialización de Yondelis en Europa - 25/09/09 - 1566985 - elEconomista.es
> 
> Toma yaa!



joder menudo sorpresón... pedazo owned que me como

al final está claro que el subidón de ayer fué por filtración...

supongo que con esto se irá por lo menos al 4,50 y cerrará el gap bajista que dejó hace unos meses

si llega más arriba o no, imagino que dependerá del alcance economico que tenga la noticia

si quereis echaros unas risas mirad el foro de zeltia en invertia

Empresas Invertia Foros. Opiniones sobre bolsa y finanzas

hay uno que dice que venderlas a 12 es regalarlas 


PD: Empieza a cotizar a partir de las 12:30, a ver dónde empieza la subasta...


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

La ampliación sigue en marcha....


----------



## carvil (25 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La estuve mirando hace poco con motivo de la keynote y me pareció que no tenía mucho recorrido por encima de 180. Si rompe los máximos si que sería interesante estar en ella, aunque de momento no están sacando practicamente nada nuevo.
> 
> Si la temporada navideña va poniéndose buena este año (aunque lo dudo con la crisis que hay) es posible que si supere esos máximos, pero debería salir alguna noticia que lo justificase.
> 
> ...





Yo entré en 149$. Respecto al cambio en las reglas contables tiene que ser ratificado y será de obligatorio cumplimiento a partir de Diciembre del 2011. Pero yo creo que en el primer trimestre del 2010 ya se notará 


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

De 4,50 no pasa... que nos conocemos!!!!


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

subasta +5% por ahora... tienen ganas de comprar ... las manos débiles....


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

Ya cotiza Zeltia, en subasta:

1.314.835	3,875 3,875	212.888

esta vez la imperial será para los bajistas...

No tardará la CNMV en ampliar el rango de volatilidad...

PD: Atención a la super-isla que podría formar... sería una figura *muy alcista*


----------



## Bambi (25 Sep 2009)

3,875 oferta/demanda ahora


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Sep 2009)

Zeltia esta en sub a 3.875.... voy a ver si compro para soltarlas esta tarde con cfd,s


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Sep 2009)

Hay gran demanda,va a estar esto cachondo hoy


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

yo no compraría cuando se empiecen a cuadrar operaciones, podría pasar como cuando el gap que hizo a la baja, que luego empezó a subir... pero en este caso a la inversa. Una vez salten los stops podría quedar poco dinero comprador...

Sangre fría... aún recuerdo que algo así pasó cuando estaban a 10 y empapelaron masivamente...


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

4,48€ ampliado ....


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

Nuevo rango en Zeltia...

2.252.877	4,485 4,485	586.572


PD: Yo me parto con el foro de zeltia en invertia, hay uno que ha puesto:

"cortos, las mias las teneis a 21" 

y otro ha puesto:

"HOY hasta me dejo violarrrrrr"


----------



## tonuel (25 Sep 2009)

Si se mete alguien tengo una imperial para él... 


Saludos


----------



## Bambi (25 Sep 2009)

yo creo que a eso de las 17:29 acabará la subasta


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

nuevo rango...

1.847.680	5,025	5,025	971.378


PD: Más de invertia


"YO NECESITO QUE SUBA A 15 PARA RECUPERAR" :


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

Abren en 5,x€


----------



## chameleon (25 Sep 2009)

juas, pues enhorabuena para los valientes


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> juas, pues enhorabuena para los valientes



igualmente digo si hay alguien dentro le felicito

la apertura es inminente...

1.727.289	5,025	5,025	1.532.677


Se ha girado la tortilla, ahora hay más papel vendedor que comprador...
1.935.284	5,00	5,00	2.088.899


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

Miedito y vendiendo ... 4,85€ lo veo!!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Para el que quiera estudiar los fundamentales en realción a la cotización de la compañía recomiendo:

Principles of Corporate Finance

Bastante bueno, mejor en inglés que en español, tiene una traducción floja.
 
Info para Kuji: supongo que el libro lo conoces, manual de una asignatura mía en universidad española pública XD!


----------



## chameleon (25 Sep 2009)

si estuviera dentro, yo vendería a mercado en cuanto abriera


----------



## aksarben (25 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Para el que quiera estudiar los fundamentales en realción a la cotización de la compañía recomiendo:
> 
> Principles of Corporate Finance
> 
> ...



Lectura ligera, 1120 páginas :O.


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

Chameleon... este partido lo han ganado ellos, en USA no son tan suaves, el combo con Caelyx, ha convencido por estas latitudes. XD


----------



## Bambi (25 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> "YO NECESITO QUE SUBA A 15 PARA RECUPERAR" :



nunca entenderé esas supermegapilladas del personal, el concepto de SL, soporte etc.. no va con ellos entiendo

zeltia tanto tiempo en subasta y con ese rango, no sé yo que subida más puede tener hoy, otra cosa será en posteriores días


----------



## Mulder (25 Sep 2009)

Para animar el cotarro, las Arias están a 2.18 en AH, parece que tendremos gap a la baja, a lo mejor cuando abran el mercado hoy si que suben.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> Lectura ligera, 1120 páginas :O.



Amí qué me vas a contar... que me lo tuve que estudiar de pe a pa (en inglés además)

Es un manual el Ie también para su famoso master, en el cual mi profe de universidad también es profesor...

El tipo en cuestión es un auténtico crack... alguno seguro que sabe qúién es...


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

lo normal tras una fuerte apertura sería que la llevasen al 4,40, zona donde se inició el anterior gap...


----------



## chameleon (25 Sep 2009)

ahí está, ventas en bloque
acaba más cerca de 4 que de 5


----------



## tonuel (25 Sep 2009)

Lástima... fuera de criteria a 3,475... tenia esperanzas de unas plusvas mayores... :o


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Para animar el cotarro, las Arias están a 2.18 en AH, parece que tendremos gap a la baja, a lo mejor cuando abran el mercado hoy si que suben.



Mulder que me copias los post...

La clave es el PM, si no oscila fuerte, y cierra en +0,00% puede tener gap al alza, pero claro, luego se lo fuma...


----------



## tonuel (25 Sep 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ahí está, ventas en bloque
> acaba más cerca de 4 que de 5



¿nadie se mete...? 



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Sep 2009)

Breaking news:Otro brote verde
Fabricante de autos rusos Lada despedirá a 27.600 trabajadores | Reuters


Y sin ERE.


----------



## tonuel (25 Sep 2009)

Largo en iberia a 2,046... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

ZEL... están comprando los peques... las agencias patrias se las gastan de otra manera... dejan que vendan para luego subirla.


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ZEL... están comprando los peques... las agencias patrias se las gastan de otra manera... dejan que vendan para luego subirla.



como hoy se hayan vuelto a incrementar notablemente las prestadas... 

de todas formas, mucho ojo con esa figura de isla que ha formado, si no cierra el hueco de hoy es muy alcista y anticipan giros de largo plazo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Information must be free: Principles of Corporate Finance-Book and Solution

Y no me racaneeis thanks...


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

Una vez superado este primer paso, el grupo gallego *espera que la Comisión Europea otorgue próximamente su autorización para la combinación de Yondelis y Caelyx.*


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

Huele a nueva tanda de nuevos pillados zeltianos en 5,00€


----------



## chameleon (25 Sep 2009)

hombre, ahora está todo el pescado vendido, es tontería posicionarse, marearán la perdiz en este entorno un tiempo

bankinter sigue corto, es cuestión de tiempo que vuelva a los 3 eur

llevo dos semanas siguiéndola y me sabe mal sacarle sólo 36 cents. ahora a buscar otro chicharrillo...


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

Esto son mariconadas..... verás cuando explote ARIAd... pagos pendientes, royalties de ELLy, etc

Zeltia espera maximizar ventas Yondelis en Europa en 5 años | Reuters


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

Quien les distribuye el producto???? tienen pedidos????

Me alegro por los pillados que compraron en 5,40€ se pueden salir, si lo desean.

Sigo en mi posición... la FDA no aprueba el uso combinado con el producto de J&J


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

pues yo sigo pensando que Zeltia, tras recortar no sé hasta dónde (imagino que el 4,40 o por ahi) posiblemente siga subiendo hasta como poco el 5,60...

eso si... veo dificil que me atreva a entrar...


----------



## LOLO08 (25 Sep 2009)

Zeltia baraja ampliación de capital

Expansin.com. Diario Expansin. Lder en informacin de mercados, economica y poltica.


----------



## chameleon (25 Sep 2009)

hoy vale 400 millones de eur más que ayer
no ha entrado tanto dinero... es un precio inestable

las cotizaciones tienen que ir asentando, si no, la subida (o bajada) es en falso


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Sep 2009)

Buenos días ^^!

24/09/2009 COMPRA 400 0,6018 240,72 15,00 0,00 255,72 USD

Grrrr... los 15 Dolores... 

Al menos suben un poquiño en el PRE... algo es algo, que solo para recuperar esos 15$ me tienen que subir casi 4 céntimos jaja.

Umm a lo mejor pillo otras pocas Arias de los huevos... ya veremos como comienza la sesión.

Luca, con las DPTR te pueden dar hoy una buena... leeté la noticia, resumiendo, No hay Gas.


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

Zeltia SA(ZEL.MC) podría ampliar capital en un máximo del 2% en caso de que necesite liquidez adicional, dijo el viernes José María Fernández Sousa-Faro. 
"De necesitar dinero, necesitaríamos poco. *Como mucho se haría una ampliación del 2%*", dijo el presidente de la farmacéutica gallega en un encuentro con la prensa para comentar la decisión de la agencia europea del medicamento de recomendar Yondelis para cáncer de ovario. 

Fernández añadió que, de ser necesaria, la ampliación se hará antes de conocer el dictamen final sobre el Yondelis de la agencia estadounidense del medicamento o FDA.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Ejem...+25% el PM de HYTM Wataru...

Y no compré ayer arrggggg!!!!

Vamos poniendo una orden de venta a 0,90? o aguantamos el tirón a lo Aria XD


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ejem...+25% el PM de HYTM Wataru...
> 
> Y no compré ayer arrggggg!!!!



Yo hasta no ver el volumen... ni caso le hago.

Lo acabo de ver y he mirado no me hubiese confundido de compañía.

Ahora si nos sale bien xd confiaré más en mis Feelings, que con ellos me equivoco menos...

Que pillos...
08:03 $ .82 200

De todas formas esto tiene buenas pintas...

Mira:
Bid:	0.70 x 89800
Ask:	0.73 x 10800

Aún no se ha movido ARIA en el PRE

Nuevo comentario de HYTM... yo ya te he dicho que por menos de 1$ no las vendo...
http://seekingalpha.com/article/163410-hythiam-strong-buy-rating-reaffirmed?source=yahoo

(Miento xd ya me encargaré de ponerle un stop....)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

No consigo ver el PM de Ariad.. alguien me dice como va ¿?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo hasta no ver el volumen... ni caso le hago.
> 
> Lo acabo de ver y he mirado no me hubiese confundido de compañía.
> 
> ...



SI el pre va flojo no es mala señal en ARIA.

Con HYTM igual deberíamos poner una orden de venta en 0,80 que huele a empapelada 2.0... y en el pánico bajista pillar unas cuantas..


----------



## spheratu (25 Sep 2009)

Ay,esas Zeltias,que guapas son.....


----------



## tonuel (25 Sep 2009)

Bueno chavales... me tengo que ir... 


Les dejo un bonito stop en IBLA a 2,052... cuiden de que no me lo vuelen... 



Buenas noches y buena suerte...


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> SI el pre va flojo no es mala señal en ARIA.
> 
> Con HYTM igual deberíamos poner una orden de venta en 0,80 que huele a empapelada 2.0... y en el pánico bajista pillar unas cuantas..



Luca esa frase tuya me huele a trampa  Si digo que si y sube más ¿?¿? y si digo que no vendo... me lo echaras luego en cara?? xD

Es coña no te enfades... En cuanto a lo de vender en 0.80... depende de como vea el volumen.

Un saludo


----------



## chameleon (25 Sep 2009)

esas ariad, si van en serio hacia arriba, tienen que perforar el soporte y asustar al personal

tanto habláis de ella que ya me he picado a mirarla


----------



## Claca (25 Sep 2009)

Pedidos de bienes duraderos:

"Bajan en agosto -2,4%, cuando se esperaba una cifra positiva.

Si quitamos los pedidos de aviones la cirfra queda sin cambios y si quitamos los de defensa, la cifra también baja -2,4%.

Para rematar lo malo del dato, se revisa el dato de julio a +4,8% desde el anterior +5,1%.

Malo para las bolsas y bueno para los bonos."


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca esa frase tuya me huele a trampa  Si digo que si y sube más ¿?¿? y si digo que no vendo... me lo echaras luego en cara?? xD
> 
> Es coña no te enfades... En cuanto a lo de vender en 0.80... depende de como vea el volumen.
> 
> Un saludo



Si vendes en 0,80 y luego se va a 3,00 USD no me lo reporches 

Lo de ayer no reprochaba a nadie nada excepto los comentarios de "es una chorrada vender en 2,80 porque se va a ir a los 20 USD" "es mentira que cuando vuela en el PM luego baja..." qué bien estaría yo ahora... la avaricia rompe el saco...

Hoy que el PM es una full veremos qué pasa con ARIAD...


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si vendes en 0,80 y luego se va a 3,00 USD no me lo reporches
> 
> Lo de ayer no reprochaba a nadie nada excepto los comentarios de "es una chorrada vender en 2,80 porque se va a ir a los 20 USD" "es mentira que cuando vuela en el PM luego baja..." qué bien estaría yo ahora... la avaricia rompe el saco...
> 
> Hoy que el PM es una full veremos qué pasa con ARIAD...



3$$ no no... el Anal-isto dice que valen 20$...

La teoría de según como venga en el Pre así ira luego, pues no la comparto. Que últimamente haya tenido más porcentaje de acierto que nosotros... no lo discuto, pero de ahí a tomarlo como cosa seria, en mi opinión no.

0.73 ... ya queda menos para el gran boom. Y lo van a pagar los cortos... ya he leído comentarios en el foro de yahoo que conseguir acciones estaba siendo complicado.

Han subido las Arias en el Pre a 2.21, se ve como manipulación total...


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

MTS 25,32

ha roto la directriz alcista de largo plazo...


el futuro del sp ha hecho minimo en 1041, como se rompa a la baja el 1040 van a llover tortas...

PD: Os recuerdo que si el IBEX pierde el 115xx el siguiente soporte y nivel clave es el 11300.


----------



## percebe (25 Sep 2009)

¿Alguien lleva las kool? me gusta el grafico


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

percebe dijo:


> ¿Alguien lleva las kool? me gusta el grafico



Estuve mirándolas ayer pero al final no entré...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Las Mesa van muy bien en el PM a ver como abren..


----------



## tarrito (25 Sep 2009)

¿Cómo viene USA?
como nadie ha hecho la previa ... 

jajajaja, me tenéis enganchado al foro, sois unos cracks. TOD@S!


----------



## Bambi (25 Sep 2009)

venía verde (20 puntos en el DJ) hasta que ha salido el dato de pedidos inferior al previsto 

Preapertura Wall Street: los pedidos de bienes duraderos castigan a los futuros - 25/09/09 - 1567657 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Catacrack (25 Sep 2009)

ARIA sigue su caida en picado y no tiene fondo.


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Sep 2009)

Dow
9,679.48 -27.96 (-0.29%)

S&P 500
1,046.50 -4.28 (-0.41%)

Nasdaq
2,095.25 -12.36 (-0.59%)

Bueno he pillao otras mil Arias de los cojones en 2.17 xD si suben bien... si bajan iré a por más.


----------



## Bambi (25 Sep 2009)

no veo a Aria bajando mucho más de estos niveles (2,18 ahora), viene desde 2,80 y es un soporte importante, el gráfico se deterioraría demasiado, hoy debería cerrar por encima de 2,20 again


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> no veo a Aria bajando mucho más de estos niveles (2,18 ahora), viene desde 2,80 y es un soporte importante, el gráfico se deterioraría demasiado, hoy debería cerrar por encima de 2,20 again



Esa es mi teoría  pero a veces falla... 

Cruzaré los dedos... aunque ya te digo... ya me tienen jodido la cuenta de trading.

Dow
9,725.43 +17.99 (0.19%)
S&P 500
1,051.81 +1.03 (0.10%)
Nasdaq
2,103.51 -4.10 (-0.19%)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Qué me decís de IMDS? igual meto 500€...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> ARIA sigue su caida en picado y no tiene fondo.



Intentando que te las vendamos eh pillín 

Como las venda DP sí que vamos a tener guano... creo que voy a poner un stop 

SI me salta el stop pillaré algunas a 2,00 que es donde las veo hoy... ya van a 2,15


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Qué me decís de IMDS? igual meto 500€...



OTC ?? xd regálame esos 500€, vas a sufrir menos...

Ummm ni idea de las Otc... son una lotería, no es lo que me gusta.

Hay más probabilidades de que quiebre antes de multiplicar por 10. Ojo... no digo que no te la juegues


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

IMDS +9%...

Nadie opina? si se va a 0,10 multiplicamos por 10...


----------



## Mulder (25 Sep 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que vamos a tener una bonita tarde de cortos.


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Parece que vamos a tener una tarde de cortos.



Mulder ¿qué opinas de que podríamos tocar los 9500 en el Dow y seguir estando Alcistas?

Solo es curiosidad por saber cual sería el nivel para pasar de alcista a bajista a Corto plazo


----------



## Mulder (25 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mulder ¿qué opinas de que podríamos tocar los 9500 en el Dow y seguir estando Alcistas?
> 
> Solo es curiosidad por saber cual sería el nivel para pasar de alcista a bajista a Corto plazo



No miro mucho el Dow, pero creo que podríamos irnos algo por debajo del 2800 del Stoxx y rebotar ahí, no creo que el S&P baje de 1033, o al menos no mucho más abajo.

De todas formas veo dinero entrando ahora, pero ya veremos que ocurre, no creo que empecemos a subir en serio hasta última hora de hoy o hasta el lunes.


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No miro mucho el Dow, pero creo que podríamos irnos algo por debajo del 2800 del Stoxx y rebotar ahí, no creo que el S&P baje de 1033, o al menos no mucho más abajo.
> 
> De todas formas veo dinero entrando ahora, pero ya veremos que ocurre, no creo que empecemos a subir en serio hasta última hora de hoy o hasta el lunes.



Gracias ^^! 

No me preocupa que bajemos... me preocuparía si perdiéramos los 1000 del Sp... mientras estoy tranquilo, sigo opinando de que nos meten casi el mismo miedo que en Marzo, pero igualmente poco a poco vamos para arriba.

Esperemos la respuesta del mercado (que bien suena eso... )


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

Ya estoy por aquí una comidita en el Foster con unos compañeros.... las ARIAd van recuperando.

Mesa, en su ciclo de todas las semanas.... y dryship de nuevo a por los 6.1xUSD.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Pensando librarme de DPTR a 1,90...


----------



## Mulder (25 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Gracias ^^!
> 
> No me preocupa que bajemos... me preocuparía si perdiéramos los 1000 del Sp... mientras estoy tranquilo, sigo opinando de que nos meten casi el mismo miedo que en Marzo, pero igualmente poco a poco vamos para arriba.
> 
> Esperemos la respuesta del mercado (que bien suena eso... )



Veo muy dificil que perdamos los 1000 del S&P ahora, tal vez más adelante (1 mes o mes y medio, 15 días) pero no ahora ni la semana que viene.


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

He comprado de nuevo ONTy... llevo 2640acs... solo han entrado estas.


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pensando librarme de DPTR a 1,90...



A mi la noticia no me ha gustado nada... ¿llevas muchas? De vez en cuando he vendido el 50% de la posi para quitarme riesgos o asegurar beneficios... ¿has pensado en eso?

Umm en el Foster ?? Unas burgers xd??


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> A mi la noticia no me ha gustado nada... ¿llevas muchas? De vez en cuando he vendido el 50% de la posi para quitarme riesgos o asegurar beneficios... ¿has pensado en eso?
> 
> Umm en el Foster ?? Unas burgers xd??



1400, me pasas posteada la noticia? no la puedo leer..


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

Director'S Choice rulez! XD


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

La confianza del consumidor mejora... recuperamos....


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Sep 2009)

(September 25, 2009)

BOSTON, Sept. 25, 2009 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Globalequityreport.com announces an investment report featuring oil and gas exploration services company American Exploration Corp. The report includes financial and investment analysis, analyst consensus, and pertinent industry information you need to know to make an educated investment decision.

The investment report on American Exploration Corp. (OTCBB:AEXP) should be of particular interest to other oil and gas exploration services companies: Kodiak Oil & Gas Corp. (AMEX:KOG), Double Eagle Petroleum Co. (NasdaqBLE), Gasco Energy Inc. (AMEX:GSX) and Delta Petroleum Corp. (NasdaqPTR).

It is available at: Global Equity Report l Stock Picks and Stock Alerts

American Exploration Corp. (OTCBB:AEXP) is engaged in the exploration and development of oil and gas prospects with the potential for discovery of new or unconventional hydrocarbon resources in the continental United States.

The Company is an independent oil and gas exploration company formed in 2008. The Company was founded by a highly experienced management group who understands the urgent need for American energy independence, and recognizes the new range of opportunities to tap into previously unknown or inaccessible domestic energy resources arising out of dramatic changes in recovery technology. The Company is located in Calgary, Alberta, Canada.

Esta es otra... que raroo... y esta no es mala...

No entiendo yo leí otra en que los resultados de una prospección habían sido malos... tras inyectar agüita apenas salía Gas

Ni idea macho...  esperate a poder leerlo para poder tomar una decisión... en el foro de la Petro opinan que son buenas noticias, pero claro...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Sep 2009)

De Cárpatos...

*Ventas de viviendas nuevas suben 0,7% hasta tasa anualizada de 429.000 cuando se esperaba 440.000, mucho peor de lo esperado*. Además como hacen siempre la tasa del mes anterior la rebajan de 433.000 a 426.000. El mes que viene bajarán la de este mes.

*Precio medio de 195.000 dólares, es decir -11,7% interanual. Este es el precio medio más bajo desde octubre de 2003.
*
*Viviendas en venta al nivel más bajo desde noviembre de 1992. *:

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

Wataru... parece que nuestras ONTy remontan ... que malos son los MMs asustando a los pequeñines. XD


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... parece que nuestras ONTy remontan ... que malos son los MMs asustando a los pequeñines. XD



xD es Hannibal el que las lleva... juas

DP que significa esto: 
CHB gonna Pop My HYTMer's 

Me refiero a lo de CHB ¿es una agencia? un blog... noticias??


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

Parece que se refieren a lo de las ventas de la casas... algo relacionado.


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

Como que la noticia de las ventas de agosto,,, van ayudar a subir la cot... me imagino que pensará que el mercado recuperará lo perdido esta semana.

Algo hay... por ahí..... XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Sep 2009)

El ibex tiene triple suelo intradia en 11590, espero que suba para ponerme corto,pero creo que hoy solo mirare.


----------



## donpepito (25 Sep 2009)

HL... antes me he confundido con Wataru... supongo que las ONTy las llevas en cartera, noooo?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Parece que las delta tienen buen volumen... me la voy a jugar.. aunque igual vendo al cierre... vete a saber tu que pasa el lunes...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> HL... antes me he confundido con Wataru... supongo que las ONTy las llevas en cartera, noooo?



Llevo 2k a 5,78
Claro,ayer me comi un -11% de minusvalias,hay que aguantar las posiciones


----------



## Mulder (25 Sep 2009)

Hoy viene interesante para los tonueles, de Cárpatos:



> 16:41:34 h.
> Mundo hedge Fund [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carvil (25 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy viene interesante para los tonueles, de Cárpatos:




El Sr. Cárpatos, si es que es él quien redacta eso, no se entera, para mí ya ha dejado de ser una referencia. Aparte los datos que proporciona contienen muchas lagunas por decirlo suavemente. Sólo leo las colaboraciones de Campuzano, que se le nota mucho más puesto en los mercados. Es una pena por que fué una institución.

Edito: Por ejemplo en el parrafo que has pegado no es cierto que se ha producido un giro en el indicador Openinterest, fué el 10 de septiembre cuando llegamos a 1040 cuando se cerraron posiciones.




Salu2


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Sep 2009)

Adoro entrar en los puntos más bajos... donde muchos han fracasado... "Yo he triunfado " jaja

Ánimos Aria... que aún pienso en el Yate... (bueno pienso en las tías) eso de los yates y demás no me va. Mi viejo tenía un Velero y lo vi una vez... jajaja


----------



## Mulder (25 Sep 2009)

carvil dijo:


> El Sr. Cárpatos, si es que es él quien redacta eso, no se entera, para mí ya ha dejado de ser una referencia. Aparte los datos que proporciona contienen muchas lagunas por decirlo suavemente. Sólo leo las colaboraciones de Campuzano, que se le nota mucho más puesto en los mercados. Es una pena por que fué una referencia.
> 
> 
> Salu2



Yo tengo a Cárpatos por un tio bastante íntegro y que acierta, a mi me ha hecho ganar dinero a veces pero cada uno tiene su vara de medir.

Lo que me pregunto es que lagunas ves en ese texto.


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 Sep 2009)

... alguno tiene algo suelto para este fin de semana... ¿? 


Auction Cause


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Adoro entrar en los puntos más bajos... donde muchos han fracasado... "Yo he triunfado " jaja
> 
> Ánimos Aria... que aún pienso en el Yate... (bueno pienso en las tías) eso de los yates y demás no me va. *Mi viejo tenía un Velero y lo vi una vez...* jajaja



A tu padre o al yate?*

*Perdona si no te va el humor negro


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A tu padre o al yate?*
> 
> *Perdona si no te va el humor negro



Velerito xd nada de Yate... jaja

Al viejo lo veo todos los días...


----------



## carvil (25 Sep 2009)

Mulder he editado el post 


Para ir corto con seguridad por debajo de 1038 sería un buen nivel.


Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Velerito xd nada de Yate... jaja
> 
> Al viejo lo veo todos los días...



Me alegro...  Te traigo buenas noticias, las ARIAds estan a 2.21$, has comprado en 2.17$, no? Estas hecho un inversoh! 

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Un poco feo eso de llamar viejo a un padre, yo lo veo como llamar jubileta a tu abuelo pero en fin...

Parece que de momento las arias mantienen pero.. muy plano todo no? se cuece algo...


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me alegro...  Te traigo buenas noticias, las ARIAds estan a 2.21$, has comprado en 2.17$, no? Estas hecho un inversoh!
> 
> Saludos...



Yeahhh xd por un lado voy ganando 40$ y por otro perdiendo 900$ jaja

Siempre se lo digo con cariño, hay tonos y tonos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Parece que de momento las arias mantienen pero.. muy plano todo no? se cuece algo...



Lo iba a poner ayer, pero no pude. Estamos a punto de salir de sobreventa, a partir de la semana que viene, creo que vendrán subidas... 

La última vez que estuvo así fue a 1.78-1.80$

Saludos...

PD: Yo acumulé más ayer a 2.20$


----------



## tarrito (25 Sep 2009)

¿Cómo véis lo de invertir en acciones de Deutsche Telekom en vez de renta fija?
Sería una inversión a un año o más. La veo bastante estable y con una Rentabilidad/Dividendo del 8%.
¿Y la misma operación con Telefónica?
Es para comentárselo a mis padres, es que le están sacando a la renta fija sobre el 2,2 
Riesgo vs Beneficio ¿?. ¿Alguna alternativa mejor con bajo riesgo?
Estoy hablando de unos 60 Kruguers


----------



## Mulder (25 Sep 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> ¿Cómo véis lo de invertir en acciones de Deutsche Telekom en vez de renta fija?
> Sería una inversión a un año o más. La veo bastante estable y con una Rentabilidad/Dividendo del 8%.
> ¿Y la misma operación con Telefónica?
> Es para comentárselo a mis padres, es que le están sacando a la renta fija sobre el 2,2
> ...



Deustche Telekom es muy parecida a Telefónica, lleva en lateral desde hace años con sus subidas y bajadas siguiendo al mercado, pero enorme lateral, al fin y al cabo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> ¿Cómo véis lo de invertir en acciones de Deutsche Telekom en vez de renta fija?
> Sería una inversión a un año o más. La veo bastante estable y con una Rentabilidad/Dividendo del 8%.
> ¿Y la misma operación con Telefónica?
> Es para comentárselo a mis padres, es que le están sacando a la renta fija sobre el 2,2
> ...



Mételos en DP HF te darán sobre un +30%


----------



## sapito (25 Sep 2009)

Mulder, 
hace tiempo tenías previsiones de algo gordo para hoy, coincidiendo con el G-20 (si no mal recuerdo).
¿ Sigues teniendo el día de hoy como día caliente?


----------



## tarrito (25 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Deustche Telekom es muy parecida a Telefónica, lleva en lateral desde hace años con sus subidas y bajadas siguiendo al mercado, pero enorme lateral, al fin y al cabo.



Gracias por responder.
Precisamente busco eso, enorme lateral. Pero que les rente más que en renta fija, es decir, acciones con "poco" riesgo y alta rentabilidad/dividendo por acción. 
¿Recomendable?


----------



## tarrito (25 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mételos en DP HF te darán sobre un +30%



jejeje! me lo veía venir!, lo próximo será que lo metan todo en Ariad.
A ver! que son mis padres!, de perfil inversor ultraconservador. Pero me fastidia ver que se conforman con el mísero 2% y poco de renta variable.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> jejeje! me lo veía venir!, lo próximo será que lo metan todo en Ariad.
> A ver! que son mis padres!, de perfil inversor ultraconservador. Pero me fastidia ver que se conforman con el mísero 2% y poco de renta variable.



Yo no veo que no tenga riesgo entrar en acciones aunque den un dividendo del 8% (que cualquier día lo deja de dar)


----------



## tarrito (25 Sep 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> jejeje! me lo veía venir!, lo próximo será que lo metan todo en Ariad.
> A ver! que son mis padres!, de perfil inversor ultraconservador. Pero me fastidia ver que se conforman con el mísero 2% y poco de renta variable.




Me refería a renta fija


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Me refería a renta fija



bueno, tienen 60k, que les rinde un 2% como tu dices, eso son 1,2K

Dile que te presten 1,2k y que en 6 meses le sacas la misma rentabilidad que a sus 60k en renta fija.

Si lo consigues ya tienes capital...


----------



## tarrito (25 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> bueno, tienen 60k, que les rinde un 2% como tu dices, eso son 1,2K
> 
> Dile que te presten 1,2k y que en 6 meses le sacas la misma rentabilidad que a sus 60k en renta fija.
> 
> Si lo consigues ya tienes capital...



No se trata de que yo gane más dinero.
Es complicado porque es SU dinero. 
Simplemente os pido vuestra opinión sobre lo que planteo. 
Más que nada porque en el tiempo que os llevo leyendo, me fío de lo que decís/comentáis. Y sé distinguir cuando estáis de "vacile". 
Por ejemplo: No se me ocurriría preguntar esto directamente al Sr. Tounel, porque seguro que me recomienda que me ponga corto en Santander o algo por el estilo. Y ojo! que casi seguro que acertariamos! jajajaja 

Edito: Tonuel. perdón


----------



## chollero (25 Sep 2009)

ya podeis vender las ariasd , para comprar mas abajo me refiero, xdd


----------



## Kujire (25 Sep 2009)

Hola,

Para los KOOL-IGANS, .... el momento para vestirse de luces se está acercando, tened perparada la plata, pero ojo, aún está desarrollando. Deben ser como cazadores, acechando a las gacelillas para en el justo momento llevarse la carne fresca. Paciencia.

Gracias Luca por el libro, lo pondré de cabecera,... digo yo que para conciliar el sueño 1000p: ...me vendrá bien



> Para el xico de la renta fija: Tu dinero lo necesita el tio Sam: Compra Bonos US, por la rentabilidad que comentas los bonos US son muy competitivos(al márgen de temas fiscales), con la garantía de Tim Manos Largas y el gran Tito Ben


----------



## Kujire (25 Sep 2009)

Barney, creo que fué ayer: cuando subiste las posis de Aria, y comentabas que la estaban aguantando en un rango, no sé si te entendí ok. Ayer se me pasó comentártelo, cómo ves las posis hoy?


----------



## chollero (25 Sep 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> No se trata de que yo gane más dinero.
> Es complicado porque es SU dinero.
> Simplemente os pido vuestra opinión sobre lo que planteo.
> Más que nada porque en el tiempo que os llevo leyendo, me fío de lo que decís/comentáis. Y sé distinguir cuando estáis de "vacile".
> ...



estas loco? vas a meter el dinero de tus padres en este casino?


----------



## tarrito (25 Sep 2009)

chollero dijo:


> estas loco? vas a meter el dinero de tus padres en este casino?



Ok! esto es lo que quería saber. Tú opinas que no es en absoluto recomendable.
La apunto en el lado negativo.


----------



## Kujire (25 Sep 2009)

Aki te lo puedes jugar todo, el dinero de tus padres, la universidad de tus hijos(aunque sean virtuales), la pensión de la abuela, ...no sé ....el subsidio del paro, ok también vale. No se aceptan joyas y eso ...directamente.... pero pignoradas.... tu coche, la casa, .....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Hola Kuji!

En el blog ese hay libros muy buenos... el libro cuesta unos 6 meses leertelo bien para poder aplicar los conocimientos... como ves, casi todos los manuales de las asignaturas en mi universidad son de la london, el mit, harvard, berkely... Aun así no pude trabajar de esto... y eso que me especialicé en finanzas...

Bueno te quería preguntar qué tal ves DPTR HYTM y LGND... me cagaste con que hytm tenía tendencia bajista... después de la subida de hoy qué opinas ¿?


----------



## tarrito (25 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Aki te lo puedes jugar todo, el dinero de tus padres, la universidad de tus hijos(aunque sean virtuales), la pensión de la abuela, ...no sé ....el subsidio del paro, ok también vale. No se aceptan joyas y eso ...directamente.... pero pignoradas.... tu coche, la casa, .....



jajaja! visto así prefiero jugar al black jack en el casino, con el método que explica Cárpatos en su libro, que según él funciona.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> jajaja! visto así prefiero jugar al black jack en el casino, con el método que explica Cárpatos en su libro, que según él funciona.



Tanto la bolsa como el poker son juegos de suma 0...


----------



## tarrito (25 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tanto la bolsa como el poker son juegos de suma 0...



en eso estamos deacuerdo, lo divertido es que nosotros acabemos en: + 25
y entre todos los demás se queden en: - 25


----------



## Kujire (25 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hola Kuji!
> 
> En el blog ese hay libros muy buenos... el libro cuesta unos 6 meses leertelo bien para poder aplicar los conocimientos... como ves, casi todos los manuales de las asignaturas en mi universidad son de la london, el mit, harvard, berkely... Aun así no pude trabajar de esto... y eso que me especialicé en finanzas...
> 
> Bueno te quería preguntar qué tal ves DPTR HYTM y LGND... me cagaste con que hytm tenía tendencia bajista... después de la subida de hoy qué opinas ¿?



Vaya, pues una pena que no te dediques a lo que (te gusta?) has estudiado, muchos casos conozco de personas que potencialmente tendrían un motor Ferrari y que sólo pueden conducir un Fiat(sin desmerecer a los Fiat, ....) por eso digo que en España la economía es artificial, sudsidiada y subdesarrollada, mucho esfuerzo para?

HTYM, sigo pensando lo mismo, "un dia de sol no hace verano", aunque ha rebotado en una en la que es sencillo que rebote, veremos como acaba, yo no entraría, tiene room para bajar

LGND, sigue con su proceso bajista correctamente. Sin embargo veo posibilidades de que pronto cambie la cosa, a ver si la subimos o la hundimos más.

La otra te la veo después de comer


----------



## Kujire (25 Sep 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> jajaja! visto así prefiero jugar al black jack en el casino, con el método que explica Cárpatos en su libro, que según él funciona.



No en cualquier casino, ... hay unos chicos fuertotes de color "oscurocasinegro" que "amablemente" te informan que no estás allí para "hacer" dinero. COmo todo en la vida "hay que ser un@ profesional"


----------



## tarrito (25 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> No en cualquier casino, ... hay unos chicos fuertotes de color "oscurocasinegro" que "amablemente" te informan que no estás allí para "hacer" dinero. COmo todo en la vida "hay que ser un@ profesional"



síi! ya vi la película de 21: Black Jack. 
La recomiendo, por cierto 

¿Por qué no me pintáis las cosas un poco de rosa?. 
Ya sé que tenemos ganas de que baje la cosa y de que estamos con los cortos preparados. Pero un poco de alegría!
Y sí, yo con mi gran ignorancia y poca profesionalidad estoy en bolsa (con poco dinero). Por eso trato de informarme, de l@s que saben más que yo y van de buen rollo, esto último es importante. 
Gracias a tod@s por reponder mis dudas y las de los demás que también sirven como info útil.


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Barney, creo que fué ayer: cuando subiste las posis de Aria, y comentabas que la estaban aguantando en un rango, no sé si te entendí ok. Ayer se me pasó comentártelo, cómo ves las posis hoy?



hola kujire, ayer habia mucho volumen comprador entre un rango 2,18-2,10

pero hoy ya no está... :

las posiciones las miro desde este enlace, está muy bien, es TR y hay muchas posiciones, eso por no hablar de que puedes seguir dos valores a la vez...

Level2StockQuotes.com - Level 2 Quotes and Charts


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> síi! ya vi la película de 21: Black Jack.
> La recomiendo, por cierto
> 
> ¿Por qué no me pintáis las cosas un poco de rosa?.
> ...



Primero debes de organizar la cartera.

Qué rango de rentabilidad deseas? (está claro que es del 2% al X)

Cuanto riesgo estás dispuesto a asumir? (está claro que el mínimo posible)

Con esa configuración, necesitas al menos un 80% en renta fija....

El otro 20, puedes meter un 15% en acciones de abuelos (como la telecom que dices) y el 5% te lo juegas con nosotros.

Yo ese 5% que sería tu caso es mi 100%, ya depende de cada uno.

Mirate el enlace que puse que vienen libros de configurar carteras, aprendes el modelo capm para interpretar betas, risk free rate y demás historias...


----------



## LOLO08 (25 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> MTS 25,32
> 
> ha roto la directriz alcista de largo plazo...
> 
> ...



Me salí hace unos dias con plusv. menos mal...

Burney no sería muxo pedir si te subes un grafiquito a largo de los tuyos de mts ?? gracias.


----------



## tarrito (25 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Primero debes de organizar la cartera.
> 
> Qué rango de rentabilidad deseas? (está claro que es del 2% al X)
> 
> ...



Gracias por el consejo.


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

ahi está lo que comentaba este mediodia del 1040 del SP500, si ese nivel se pierde van a llover tortas a discrección...

PD: Si no he vendido las ARIAs es porque ese nivel ha aguantado, pero si lo hubiera roto a la baja las hubiera vendido sin dudar.


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Me salí hace unos dias con plusv. menos mal...
> 
> Burney no sería muxo pedir si te subes un grafiquito a largo de los tuyos de mts ?? gracias.



ahi lo tienes, se ve cómo ha cerrado por debajo de la directriz alcista... muy mala señal para el lunes...


----------



## fmc (25 Sep 2009)

He comprado unas ARIA a 2,16... y que sea lo que Dios quiera :o


----------



## LOLO08 (25 Sep 2009)

fmc dijo:


> He comprado unas ARIA a 2,16... y que sea lo que Dios quiera :o




ok. Con O....O.


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Sep 2009)

fmc dijo:


> He comprado unas ARIA a 2,16... y que sea lo que Dios quiera :o



¿Sientes envidia de ver como perdemos pasta? 

Que tengas suerte... ^^!

Monlovi, mi opinión, deja tranquilos a tus "viejos" que como caigan la Telekom un 10% les da un patatus...

Si quieres buscarles algo más... alguna cuenta de estas remuneradas al 4% debe haber...
Es mi consejo... yo no metía en follones a nadie.

Un saludo


----------



## fmc (25 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Sientes envidia de ver como perdemos pasta?
> 
> Que tengas suerte... ^^!
> 
> ...



Soy solidario


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Pero wataru tu no pierdes con las ariad no?


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pero wataru tu no pierdes con las ariad no?



Más de 900$... tengo 3 mil en 2.50 y Mil más en 2.17


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Más de 900$... tengo 3 mil en 2.50 y Mil más en 2.17



Puff las estarás pasando putas... yo las tengo a 2,015....

De ahí que esté tan cabreado de no haber vendido a 2,80... iba ganando €3k....

Con las GTXI me hice un colchón de 700€ porque no llevaba muchas... a ver si bajan otra vez y me meto....


----------



## tarrito (25 Sep 2009)

Kujire!
¿Tu nuevo avatar es para hacerme la vida más rosa?
Si es así, Gracias por la deferencia jajaja.
Almenos alegra la vista


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Puff las estarás pasando putas... yo las tengo a 2,015....



Pues si te digo la verdad, las miro de vez en cuando... no me preocupan nada y no es de boquilla... ya subiran en navidades jaja

Yo mejor no digo nada del nuevo avatar... xD


----------



## Mulder (25 Sep 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Mulder,
> hace tiempo tenías previsiones de algo gordo para hoy, coincidiendo con el G-20 (si no mal recuerdo).
> ¿ Sigues teniendo el día de hoy como día caliente?



No ya no, era el dia 28, pero el objetivo era 1138 y no se va a conseguir (o al menos eso creo  pero va a ser que no) así que dejo la estrategia aparcada.

Seguiré investigando.


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

DP, ¿estas por ahi?

¿no te ha dicho nada ninguno de tus contactos en las MM's?




LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Puff las estarás pasando putas... yo las tengo a 2,015....
> 
> De ahí que esté tan cabreado de no haber vendido a 2,80... iba ganando €3k....
> 
> Con las GTXI me hice un colchón de 700€ porque no llevaba muchas... a ver si bajan otra vez y me meto....



si nos hubieran dicho entonces que harían un picado desde 2,80 hasta el 2,16 no nos lo hubieramos creido nadie...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

No te extrañe que DP esté descargando un poco la cartera... aunque las tiene a una media muy baja.

Yo si veo que me voy a poner en rojo vendo todo.. y la verdad que no tengo mucho margen...

Me estoy cubriendo con plusvalías...


----------



## Mulder (25 Sep 2009)

fmc dijo:


> He comprado unas ARIA a 2,16... y que sea lo que Dios quiera :o



Yo de ti hubiera esperado a que subieran antes de meterme, aunque sea el nasdaq no creo que suban 400% en un día (aunque todo puede pasar), yo las compré a 1.82 y aun les gano un pico, de momento las aguanto.

Aunque son muy pocas, no me voy a forrar si suben, pero para lo poco que tengo prefiero esperar al x4 si llega algún día.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> DP, ¿estas por ahi?
> 
> ¿no te ha dicho nada ninguno de tus contactos en las MM's?
> 
> ...



Amigo burney muchas veces puse que teníamos una resistencia muy fuerte en 2,80, y que sería recomendable vender y luego verlas venir, pero claro, con la furia alcista y pajas mentales de yates en gestación medio se rieron de mí.. y yo pensé... (bueno por ser un poco tio gilito esta vez no pasa nada.. vamos a por los 4 USD..) y así estamos...


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Amigo burney muchas veces puse que teníamos una resistencia muy fuerte en 2,80, y que sería recomendable vender y luego verlas venir, pero claro, con la furia alcista y pajas mentales de yates en gestación medio se rieron de mí.. y yo pensé... (bueno por ser un poco tio gilito esta vez no pasa nada.. vamos a por los 4 USD..) y así estamos...




la bolsa es así de jodida... hoy estás en el cielo y al dia siguiente en el infierno... :

pero qué es de adictiva la muy p***... 

Por cierto Luca, he leido más atrás que pedias a otro forero información sobre un par de chicharros USA

un pequeño consejillo, no mires sólo valores, sigue también los indices

estar largo en chicharros cuando los indices caen es como nadar contra corriente...


----------



## LOLO08 (25 Sep 2009)

gracias amigo Burney..por el gráfico.

Estamos en la encrucijada para las mitales. O remonta Ya! o se vá a visitar los sótanos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Wataru HYTM empieza a hacer minidientes de sierra.. espero no tener guano la última hora del cierre...


----------



## Kujire (25 Sep 2009)

*Breaking News ... DPTR*

DPTR - Ha dado señal para vestirse de luces, pero ojo, esta empresa es diferente a las bios.... ésta hace algo:! ...y ese "algo" las perspectivas de crecimiento son débiles, y si los precios de ese "algo" bajan ...las pasará mal, así que el que se meta tendrá que vigilar a dos.

A mi no me gusta en este momento, la pongo en observación, pero las señales que dá son un "cómeme cómeme....."


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wataru HYTM empieza a hacer minidientes de sierra.. espero no tener guano la última hora del cierre...



Juas, Luca...Ayer compré a 0.60 y hoy está a 0.725. Eso es casi un 20% xD déjalas respirar un poco...

Ójala cierren en 0.70 con eso me conformaría y me daría con un canto en los dientes...


----------



## LOLO08 (25 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> DPTR - Ha dado señal para vestirse de luces, pero ojo, esta empresa es diferente a las bios.... ésta hace algo:! ...y ese "algo" las perspectivas de crecimiento son débiles, y si los precios de ese "algo" bajan ...las pasará mal, así que el que se meta tendrá que vigilar a dos.
> 
> A mi no me gusta en este momento, la pongo en observación, pero las señales que dá son un "cómeme cómeme....."



kujire, se te vé muy borrosa.. el avatar digo.


----------



## Kujire (25 Sep 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> kujire, se te vé muy borrosa.. el avatar digo.



Si,..... lo hago por "su" bien, que sé que tienen la testosterona por las nubes...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> DPTR - Ha dado señal para vestirse de luces, pero ojo, esta empresa es diferente a las bios.... ésta hace algo:! ...y ese "algo" las perspectivas de crecimiento son débiles, y si los precios de ese "algo" bajan ...las pasará mal, así que el que se meta tendrá que vigilar a dos.
> 
> A mi no me gusta en este momento, la pongo en observación, pero las señales que dá son un "cómeme cómeme....."



Gracias Kuji.. ya sabes.. winter is coming... este año toca el Niño e igual los ñús engordan para pasar bien el invierno..


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Si,..... lo hago por "su" bien, que sé que tienen la testosterona por las nubes...



xD No te me enfades... pero tengo que decirlo... Esa foto no te pega para nada con tu carácter fuerte jaja

Cierro el off-topic y espero los palos...


----------



## tarrito (25 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> xD No te me enfades... pero tengo que decirlo... Esa foto no te pega para nada con tu carácter fuerte jaja
> 
> Cierro el off-topic y espero los palos...



y yo que creía que era para hacerme la vida más rosa. 

también espero mis correspondientes palos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Yo tengo anuladas las fotos y las firmas, así es mejor... no hay prejuicios...

Como os calentáis con Kuji... XD!


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo tengo anuladas las fotos y las firmas, así es mejor... no hay prejuicios...
> 
> Como os calentáis con Kuji... XD!



Lo de las firmas no lo veo mal, porque se hacen pesadas al repetirse. Los avatares pues son parte de nuestra personalidad... aunque sean de coña dicen algo de nosotros.

Voy a mirar para anular lo de las firmas thks


----------



## Kujire (25 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas, Luca...Ayer compré a 0.60 y hoy está a 0.725. Eso es casi un 20% xD déjalas respirar un poco...
> 
> Ójala cierren en 0.70 con eso me conformaría y me daría con un canto en los dientes...



La he vuelto a meter en la "play", para ver si "hubiese" algo raro. Se me ha pasado un pequeño detalle ... tengo un patrón de rebote que viene a coincidir con el nivel de 0.60$, sin embargo aunque así fuera más temprano que tarde se debería cruzar a la baja. De cualquer forma lo deberia confirmar con antelación, sigo con la recomendación de esperar si estás fuera y la "subo" a mantener si estás dentro.... por si fuera un tema de insiders o algún hype.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas, Luca...Ayer compré a 0.60 y hoy está a 0.725. Eso es casi un 20% xD déjalas respirar un poco...
> 
> Ójala cierren en 0.70 con eso me conformaría y me daría con un canto en los dientes...



Modo Tonuel:

Conformarse es de pobres...

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> La he vuelto a meter en la "play", para ver si "hubiese" algo raro. Se me ha pasado un pequeño detalle ... tengo un patrón de rebote que viene a coincidir con el nivel de 0.60$, sin embargo aunque así fuera más temprano que tarde se debería cruzar a la baja. De cualquer forma lo deberia confirmar con antelación, sigo con la recomendación de esperar si estás fuera y la "subo" a mantener si estás dentro.... por si fuera un tema de insiders o algún hype.



Ayer los insider terminaron de comprar casi 10 mill de accs a 0.75 y al parecer un Anal-isto famosete le ha dado precio objetivo de 20$, tienen un contrato firmado con Ford (aún no se sabe detalles económicos), duración 3 años...

Es una penny, no solo vive del técnico, los rumores son el pan nuestro de cada día

Uish sin las firmas me carga mucho más rápido


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> La he vuelto a meter en la "play", para ver si "hubiese" algo raro. Se me ha pasado un pequeño detalle ... tengo un patrón de rebote que viene a coincidir con el nivel de 0.60$, sin embargo aunque así fuera más temprano que tarde se debería cruzar a la baja. De cualquer forma lo deberia confirmar con antelación, sigo con la recomendación de esperar si estás fuera y la "subo" a mantener si estás dentro.... por si fuera un tema de insiders o algún hype.



Gracias Kuji, dicen que hay insiders a 0,75, de ahí el calentón de watarú y luca...


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

Bueno gente... uno que se ha bajado del carro de las ARIAs hace nada a 2,18.

He revisado el grafico que subí anoche y he caido en que ahora estamos por debajo de la directriz... esa directriz es la que nos está frenando hacia arriba

como el riesgo de que se vaya hacia abajo es considerable... he decidido coger un billete con destino al maravilloso y relajante mundo de la liquidez...

además... aunque os suene un poco a broma... el que MTS haya roto la directriz alcista a la baja me hace sospechar que el lunes que viene podría ser bastante bajista...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Sep 2009)

Me estoy quedando sin batería en el Hp (aunque sea de horteras según vosotros, pero como es del trabajo y es jratis...) así que veré el cierre (descalabro?) a la vuelta de salir a cenar...

Hasta luegorrr!


----------



## Kujire (25 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> xD No te me enfades... pero tengo que decirlo... Esa foto no te pega para nada con tu carácter fuerte jaja
> 
> Cierro el off-topic y espero los palos...



....pero si soy TODA corazón de melón...

ya sabes que cuando voy con la mini estoy un "poco" más agresiva de lo normal, pero esloquehay, si vas a la selva a pegarte tienes que estar preparada, no voy precisamente cantando "que buenas son las madres salesianas que nos llevan de excursión....". Eso si, esta semana ha merecido la pena aguantarme por la oficina .... ayer lo pasamos en grande en el "after-hours"


----------



## Kujire (25 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ayer los insider terminaron de comprar casi 10 mill de accs a 0.75 y al parecer un Anal-isto famosete le ha dado precio objetivo de 20$, tienen un contrato firmado con Ford (aún no se sabe detalles económicos), duración 3 años...
> 
> Es una penny, no solo vive del técnico, los rumores son el pan nuestro de cada día
> 
> Uish sin las firmas me carga mucho más rápido



Vaya pues lo ignoraba completamente, ... lo que es sobresaliente es que tuviera ese patrón ahí marcado(no es grande, por eso no le presté atencion...por la volatilidad y tal.. pero ahí lo está), mira por dónde qué interesante jiji.


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Sep 2009)

Bueno se acercan los minutos finales ^___^!

Me voy a ir duchando... jaja

Que paséis un buen fin de semana corazones... jajaja


----------



## Burney (25 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bueno se acercan los minutos finales ^___^!
> 
> Me voy a ir duchando... jaja
> 
> Que paséis un buen fin de semana corazones... jajaja



igualmente, feliz finde a todos

y a descansar que puede que la semana que viene sea movidita...


----------



## fmc (25 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo de ti hubiera esperado a que subieran antes de meterme, aunque sea el nasdaq no creo que suban 400% en un día (aunque todo puede pasar), yo las compré a 1.82 y aun les gano un pico, de momento las aguanto.
> 
> Aunque son muy pocas, no me voy a forrar si suben, pero para lo poco que tengo prefiero esperar al x4 si llega algún día.



son muy poquitas, 400.... no me voy a tirar por la ventana si bajan  me hubiera gustado comprarlas a 1.80, pero no tenía la cuenta de R4 operativa aún


----------



## Sleepwalk (26 Sep 2009)

*Posibles operaciones corporativas en europa*

Interesante gráfica elaborada por Credit Suisse donde se plasman las principales compañías europeas que podrían ser objeto de una oferta y aquellas que podrían realizarla.

Estos analistas comentan que, dentro de Europa, esperan que las industrias se aprovechen de las crisis para incrementar su escala a buen precio (bancos, materiales de construcción y seguros). Las farmacéuticas también podrían ver movimientos corporativos para combatir los agujeros en los beneficios provocados por la espiración de patentes.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Sep 2009)

Luca, atento a HYTM que vamos a dar el pelotazo ^_____^!

¡¡Nos están comprando!! Ha entrado un nuevo HF en el accionariado con el 7.1% del total. Una muy buena señal.

Y además es de los BUSCA PELOTAZOS ... Mira su operativa:
http://www.fatpitch.biz/***-bin/f*****/psp/extn/lmt_entry/cik.1383071.963.html (No hay manera de que salga el link sin los *** grrr)

Fíjate en el CTIC y en su fecha... y otras compañías que yo las veo muy interesantes.

Comunicado a la SEC:
hythiaminc_13g.htm - Generated by SEC Publisher for SEC Filing

El Buen Feeling va a dar su fruto...

Aquí si va haber Yate...


----------



## sapito (27 Sep 2009)

Hola, aprovechando la calma dominguera voy a comentar el libro "Teoría y práctica moderna de las ondas de elliot", de Cagigas.

LCASC preguntó recientemente por él, y como estoy interesado en el tema de las ondas de elliot, me lo pillé (50 eypos).
Anteriormente había leido (intentado leer) el libro de Neely y diversas informaciones por internet pero me resultaba un díficiles de entender.

Aunque concepto a concepto lo iba entendiendo, no podía ubicarme y "saber como cogerlo", con el montón de tipos de formas, que si la tres supera en más de tal a la uno entonces una cosa, y si es más de tanto otra, y si ....
En fin, supongo que los conoceis el tema entendereis de que hablo.

Este libro tiene un enfoque más sencillo y práctico. Habla del libro de Neely y dice que Neely no renuncia a estudiar ninguna onda, lo que aumenta la complejidad. El enfoque de Cagigas es centrarse en los patrones más sencillos de interpretar y con mejores posibilidades de beneficio. Si una serie es muy compleja, se busca otra.

Por ahora he leido solo los primeros capítulos, y estoy contento pq me estoy enterando mucho mejor que en con otros textos. Hay bastantes gráficos y va poco a poco así que es más fácil para principiantes.

Aunque para 275 páginas es un poco caro, yo creo que es útil y que para cuando lo tenga dominado podré aspirar a enterarme del libro de Neely.

Para LCASC y otros que ya conoceis el tema a lo mejor no es muy útil.

Un par de cosillas más que esto es bastante tocho:
- al tratar el tema alguien habló del programa Dynamic Trader. El autor del libro lo usa y muchos de los gráficos que muestra están hechos con él. Ahora bien, también dice que los recuentos automáticos necesitan alguien que los confirme, y que para cuando eres capaz de confirmarlos, no necesitas un programa...
- el capítulo final, estrategias en tiempo real, NO es en intradía.

Si alguien quiere saber algo más, que lo pregunte.

P.D.: Mulder, en el libro habla, muy de pasada, de la espiral logartimica de precios y tiempos. ¿Te suena, la usas, me sugieres alguna lectura? Gracias.


----------



## until (27 Sep 2009)

Bueno, como lo prometido es deuda, os paso el análisis automático de las Ondas de Elliott realizado con el programa Dynamic Traders, (ibex 35 desde el 19/07/2006 hasta el 25/09/2009).

No he tenido mucho tiempo de trastear con el programa, pero cosas que no me gustan es que crea puntos ficticios para hacer casar la onda...


----------



## Burney (28 Sep 2009)




----------



## chollero (28 Sep 2009)

coño los japos perdiendo los 10000, volvemos a la realidad!


----------



## until (28 Sep 2009)

Buenos Dias!

Hablan de este portal

Los agoreros de la burbuja en Cincodias.com


----------



## tonuel (28 Sep 2009)

until dijo:


> Buenos Dias!
> 
> Hablan de este portal
> 
> Los agoreros de la burbuja en Cincodias.com




LOL... :


y hoy caidita de Roma en las bolsas... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2009)

A los buenos días!



sapito dijo:


> P.D.: Mulder, en el libro habla, muy de pasada, de la espiral logartimica de precios y tiempos. ¿Te suena, la usas, me sugieres alguna lectura? Gracias.



Pues no, no se que es, creo haber leido algo sobre ella alguna vez, pero ahora mismo no caigo.

Yo creo que acabaremos subiendo de nuevo, pero como no me gusta caer en el wishful thinking vamos a ver que dice la realidad. En el Stoxx tenemos punto de no retorno a partir de 2791, llegar aquí sería la catástrofe podríamos decir que empieza el guano de verdad, en el S&P este punto estaría alrededor de 1033.

Por el otro lado, si llegamos a superar los máximos anuales (que no están tan lejos) tendríamos la madre de todas las subidas, en este punto cualquier corto sería eliminado sin piedad. Si llegamos al 2836 podríamos empezar a fantasear con la idea, en el S&P creo que sería superando el 1050 más o menos.

Nada más, mientras sigamos en los niveles actuales no creo que valga la pena entrar a jugársela, el dinero marca exactamente los niveles donde estamos, ni más ni menos, en diario tenemos un entorno técnico bajista pero podría empezar a girar con que superemos los máximos del viernes y se vea alguna entrada de dinero en el mercado.

Ahora mismo me voy a dedicar a mirar esperando que se cruce algún nivel importante.


----------



## tonuel (28 Sep 2009)

Mulder... ya sabes que si esperas te lo pierdes... :



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... ya sabes que si esperas te lo pierdes...



¿que es lo que me voy a perder?

Porque si lo supiera ya estaría dentro.


----------



## xavigomis (28 Sep 2009)

Gracias por tus aportaciones Mulder, interesantes puntos de vista.


----------



## tonuel (28 Sep 2009)

tag: *Contrólate tonuel joder... *:



Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (28 Sep 2009)

Buenaaass. Parece que hoy vamos a tener un día animado. 
<object width="1" height="1"><param name="movie" value="http://media.imeem.com/m/UuRUQQWjKv"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="FlashVars" value="backColor=666666&primaryColor=cccccc&secondaryColor=333333&linkColor=cccccc"></param><embed src="http://media.imeem.com/m/UuRUQQWjKv" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1" wmode="transparent"FlashVars="backColor=666666&primaryColor=cccccc&secondaryColor=333333&linkColor=cccccc"></embed></object>


----------



## tonuel (28 Sep 2009)

*Corto* en criteria a 3,47... 

Si hay guano no me lo quiero perder... :o



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Sep 2009)

Buenos días
Se me han pegado las sábanas
Fut SP ascendiendo,pero la figura de fondo es triángulo bajista.No me da confianza.
Seguramente no voy a entrar.


----------



## tonuel (28 Sep 2009)

Soy un crack en criteria... 


Propicios dias...


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Sep 2009)

Abierto corto Ibex 11574

No he podido evitarlo!!


----------



## tonuel (28 Sep 2009)

Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Sep 2009)

El fut sp ha perdido 3,5 pts en un plás.
Ibex pierde 11600.
Era demasiada tentación


----------



## carvil (28 Sep 2009)

Buenos dias 

 Estaba escuchando a ZetaParo y se cuela una balada


----------



## tonuel (28 Sep 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> El fut sp ha perdido 3,5 pts en un plás.
> Ibex pierde 11600.
> Era demasiada tentación



Lo huelo... 


Esas criteriassssss.... diossss.... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2009)

El Stoxx ha hecho minimo justo en 2792, aun no ha podido pasar de ahí, si no lo pasa no habrá bajada fuerte, ese nivel está calculado con mucho cariño 

Llama la atención como han apurado hasta el último punto antes de llegar al 2791 que comentaba esta mañana.


----------



## tonuel (28 Sep 2009)

Mulder... espero que no vaya usted largo... la colección de imperiales puede ser espectacular... 

Dejo a WBuffete al mando con un precioso stop protege beneficios... a 3,46



Disfruten del guano hamijos... estaré por aquí cerca...


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Sep 2009)

¿Que estoy al mando?
¡¡Enga,todos a hacer la ola!!
¡¡Ahora saltad a la pata coja!!
¡¡Ahora un corte de mangas al Botas!!

¡¡Descansen!!


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... espero que no vaya usted largo... la colección de imperiales puede ser espectacular...
> 
> Dejo a WBuffete al mando con un precioso stop protege beneficios... a 3,46
> 
> ...



Tengo orden de largos en 2792, stop ya puesto a un punto donde se cerraría el largo y se abriría un corto, a pesar de lo extraño de la estrategia el riesgo es bajísimo.


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tengo orden de largos en 2792, stop ya puesto a un punto donde se cerraría el largo y se abriría un corto, a pesar de lo extraño de la estrategia el riesgo es bajísimo.



Pues yo lo veo lógico


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Sep 2009)

Sin duda la señal ha sido la foto de algunas personajas... XD!

Saurón va a caer!!


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Pues yo lo veo lógico



Si llega a 2792 y rebota aseguraré aunque sea en el mismo punto de entrada con un stop y lo ire subiendo poco a poco conforme se aleje. Si vuelve al 2792 entonces nos iremos seguramente al guano, nunca hay 'cuarta vez'.


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2009)

Ahí está el rebotón, no se quiere bajar de momento, solo asustar y animar a los tonueles 

Ya veremos que nos trae USA esta tarde.

edito: lástima no haber pensado la estrategia antes.


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Sep 2009)

Mulder
Dax se ha dado la vuelta como un cohete
Fut SP también.
Como tú dices quizás en la próxima onda
O nunca.Y me brearán


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Mulder
> Dax se ha dado la vuelta como un cohete
> Fut SP también.
> Como tú dices quizás en la próxima onda
> O nunca.Y me brearán



Pues yo ya he quitado las órdenes, no creo que volvamos a intentarlo hasta que abran los gringos (si es que lo intentamos), este rebote tan fuerte desde un nivel tan significativo me parece una muy mala señal para los cortos.

edito: y está entrando dinero con fuerza ahora mismo.
edito2: para que te consueles los gringos me daban más señales negativas que los europeos.


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Sep 2009)

La onda en el ibex declinaría desde 11650 como mucho
Esperaré un poquito


----------



## tonuel (28 Sep 2009)

Mierda... WBuffete cojones que has hecho... el stop se ha ejecutado a 3,455... con miniplusvas... :


como nos vayamos al guano... me voy a cargar a alguien... :



Saludos :


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mierda... WBuffete cojones que has hecho... el stop se ha ejecutado a 3,455... con miniplusvas... :
> 
> 
> como nos vayamos al guano... me voy a cargar a alguien... :
> ...



Que estoy corto.Por mí el ibex se puede matar a cabezazos contra el suelo.
Eso te pasa por dejar a un torpe al mando.


----------



## tonuel (28 Sep 2009)

Voy a ver si arreglo ésto... lo malo es que estoy fuera... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Sep 2009)

Me voy a recoger a la peque del cole con los deditos cruzados

Ahora Tonuel me la devolverá


----------



## pyn (28 Sep 2009)

Buenos días,
¿cómo van esas plusvalías? Veo que ARIAD al final se ha metido un buen leñazo esta semana con pérdidas de más del 20%... 

El ibex sigue la senda marcada, a ver que ocurre con el discuso de Trichet.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2009)

Buenas gente! 

Mis indicadores no me marcan "todavía " el guano. Y sí, guano para mí significa bajar más de 9000 puntos en el Ibex...

Saludos...

PD: Recordad, todavía no hemos visto máximos anuales...


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Sep 2009)

Es el momento crítico y me tengo que ir a currar
Ibex 11645
Dejo la posi abierta
Hasta luegoorrr!!


----------



## tonuel (28 Sep 2009)

¿A qué hora son los datos de hoy....? No lo veo en cárpatos... :


joder... esas cintrassss..... :


Saludos


----------



## carvil (28 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿A qué hora son los datos de hoy....? No lo veo en cárpatos... :
> 
> 
> joder... esas cintrassss..... :
> ...




Hoy no hay nada reseñable 

Bloomberg.com: Economic Calendar


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (28 Sep 2009)

Ésto va parriba... mecagüen la puta... :



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ésto va parriba... mecagüen la puta... :
> 
> Saludos



No será que no lo hemos dicho... tranquilo, el guano llegará (y será tremendo), pero por ahora todavía no... (Piensa que lunes-martes-miércoles, hay cierres trimestrales, hay que maquillar un poco esto, hombre!)

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Sep 2009)

Bueno, dentro de nada veremos como está el PM para nuestras Nasdaq...

Wataru estás por aquí? tiene muy buena pinta lo que me comentaste el viernes... a ver si por lo menos, el rollo del yate lo hacemos los dos y sacamos suficiente para invitar a esta gente.. si llega a los 20 USD desde luego que sí no? marea un poco el porcentaje...

Aunque te confieso que si la veo a 2 USD pondría un stop profit sin dudar...

Creo que hoy me saltará en stop en las Arias....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Sep 2009)

Wataruuuu esto va parribaaaa!!!!!!

0.700 +0.044 (6.69%) 
Pre-market: 0.860 +0.160 (22.86%) 
Sep 28, 8:20AM EDT

Me veo muy tentado a entrar en kool..... a ver cómo abre, casi seguro con Gap al alza, pondré una orden de compra en cierre de gap.


----------



## tarrito (28 Sep 2009)

Muy buenas,

¿Sabéis de algún libro/manual que trate sobre estrategias de arbitraje?
En castellano a ser posible. 
Y no me refiero al "furgol/fumbol"


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Sep 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Muy buenas,
> 
> ¿Sabéis de algún libro/manual que trate sobre estrategias de arbitraje?
> En castellano a ser posible.
> Y no me refiero al "furgol/fumbol"



Si es sobre divisas o bonos algo hay en Ingeniería Financiera de Mascareñas o en Mercados Financieros de J.L Martín Marín. (profe mio por cierto)


----------



## spheratu (28 Sep 2009)

Hago una pregunta a los gurús:
Cuando llegue la corrección,cosa que preveo para febrero de 2010 (igual acierto por una vez),que niveles barajais para el ibex?
Yo creo que alrededor de 8000 podría ser interesante. Que opinais?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Sep 2009)

spheratu dijo:


> Hago una pregunta a los gurús:
> Cuando llegue la corrección,cosa que preveo para febrero de 2010 (igual acierto por una vez),que niveles barajais para el ibex?
> Yo creo que alrededor de 8000 podría ser interesante. Que opinais?



Teniendo en cuenta que con los contratos normales del Ibex te llevas 10€ por punto yo me conformaría 

Anque si pillo alguno creo que los cerraría en 9000

Más o menos estoy de acuerdo con la fecha que pones para el gran guano, aunque puede que tengamos ahora uno fake, creo que chulibex se nos despendola hasta los 12,500/14.000 a pesar de las palabras de pepon26..

Por cierto pepon26, podrías pasarte por aquí, algunos respetamos mucho tu opinión.


----------



## ddddd (28 Sep 2009)

Estoy entre entrar en Kool o Hytm.

¿Cuál valoráis como mejor opción actualmente?

Seguramente me diréis que las dos, pero si os tuvieráis que quedar con alguna valorando la relación riesgo-ganancia, ¿por cual os decantariaís?

Saludos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2009)

spheratu dijo:


> Hago una pregunta a los gurús:
> Cuando llegue la corrección,cosa que preveo para febrero de 2010 (igual acierto por una vez),que niveles barajais para el ibex?
> Yo creo que alrededor de 8000 podría ser interesante. Que opinais?



Mi opinión es hacer un máximo sobre los 12500 y luego bajar a un rango entre 3200 y 4500.

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Sep 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> Estoy entre entrar en Kool o Hytm.
> 
> ¿Cuál valoráis como mejor opción actualmente?
> 
> ...



Tanto en una como en otra te vas a comer un gap al alza hoy...

Compra las dos si dudas.


----------



## spheratu (28 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mi opinión es hacer un máximo sobre los 12500 y luego bajar a un rango entre 3200 y 4500.
> 
> Saludos...



Correcto,eso nos dejaría entre 8000 y 9000,ni más ni menos.También pienso así.
Y también pienso que ahora que todo el mundo habla de gran guano,y que se acerca el siniestro octubre y todo eso,en vez de tumbar al ibex lo van a aupar.
Me reafirmo:
Entre febrero y marzo de 2010: 8000 del chulibex,hasta entonces,UP!


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Sep 2009)

Buenas Tardes ^^!

Luca ando super liado y no he mirado nada de nada... voy a almorzar y miraré algo... que tengo que seguir con el curro.

Yo no sueño con esos números, pero el dolar lo tenemos ya al alcance de la mano...

Hasta ahora

Por cierto... ya podría ser hoy otro día de caídas que había ingresado más money en la cuenta...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2009)

spheratu dijo:


> Correcto,eso nos dejaría entre 8000 y 9000,ni más ni menos.También pienso así.
> Y también pienso que ahora que todo el mundo habla de gran guano,y que se acerca el siniestro octubre y todo eso,en vez de tumbar al ibex lo van a aupar.
> Me reafirmo:
> Entre febrero y marzo de 2010: 8000 del chulibex,hasta entonces,UP!



No, no. Me refiero a ir a valores entre 3200 y 4500 absolutos...

Saludos...


----------



## ddddd (28 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tanto en una como en otra te vas a comer un gap al alza hoy...
> 
> Compra las dos si dudas.



El problema es que ahora tengo liquidez para sólo una. 

Me imagino que el Gap al alza se corregirá al menos en parte para entrar algo más abajo, pero sólo tendré media hora de estar delante del ordenador cuando abra el Nasdaq hoy por desgracia.

Saludos.


----------



## spheratu (28 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No, no. Me refiero a ir a valores entre 3200 y 4500 absolutos...
> 
> Saludos...



QUE ME DICES!!!! :
Tas pasao macho!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2009)

spheratu dijo:


> QUE ME DICES!!!! :
> Tas pasao macho!



Sé que es difícil de creer, pero cuando estábamos en 6700, no parecía tan lejano... 

Lo que estamos viviendo no es más que un rebote, estamos corrigiendo (a lo bestia) toda la bajada desde los 16000 hasta los 6700. El 12500 es el 61,8% de toda esa corrección. A partir de ahí, se acabaría todo este rebote y retomaríamos la tendencia principal bajista. En principio bajaremos de una forma parecida a la que vivimos desde máximos, es decir, en 5 ondas.

Saludos...

PD: Los datos del IBEX son "casi" para pasar el rato, los momentos importantes son el 112x y el 123x (caso de superar el primero)... en el S&P500


----------



## spheratu (28 Sep 2009)

Que dios te oiga....Solo de pensar en unas repsoles con el ibex a 4000 se me cae la baba....Aprovecho para preguntar a los seguidores de REP,va muy correlacionada con el IBEX?


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Sep 2009)

Luca nuevas noticias en HYTM... 
HYTM: Positive Results re PROMETA(R) for Alcohol Dependency Published

HYTM HYTM: Positive Results re PROMETA(R) for Alcohol Dependency Published

He de mirar si es la misma que la anterior... ^___^

Un saludo

Tenía puesta orden de compra en 2.18 en Aria y no me ha entrado...


----------



## rafaxl (28 Sep 2009)

Vaya, esto va como...







Marche esta mañana con bajadas y me encuentro con un pepinazo...


----------



## xavigomis (28 Sep 2009)

Warrenbuffete como lo llevas?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2009)

Distribución/Acumulación:

That number was 380 while there were 31 selling climaxes. That is the most buying climaxes this year by far and is suggestive of a possible market top. We may not have a major correction but some sideway trading to consolidate the strong gains should be expected.

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (28 Sep 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> Warrenbuffete como lo llevas?



No se si conoces personalmente al forero, pero me ha parecido 1 pelín fuera de tono el comentario.


----------



## xavigomis (28 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> No se si conoces personalmente al forero, pero me ha parecido 1 pelín fuera de tono el comentario.



No lo conozco personalmente, sólo tenía curiosidad para saber como le iba pues creo recordar que se ha quedado corto (yo tb me he puesto corto, de ahí la duda)

Pido disculpas si mi comentario le ha ofendido, no estaba hecho a mala baba y era sólo a título informativo.


----------



## pyn (28 Sep 2009)

Será que estoy sensible despues de leer el hilo este: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rticipa-en-este-foro-prometo-hilo-mitico.html . 

La verdad que hoy ha sido un dia de aunténtico atraco a los cortos, todo parecía indicar que nos íbamos al guano...


----------



## Bambi (28 Sep 2009)

... creo que te está confundiendo con otro subnormal que postea esporádicamente en este hilo, no se lo tengas en cuenta 

no decís nada de Aria, vaya tropa, ya la dais por muerta :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2009)

Coincidiendo con el subidión...  2.27$

Gráfico de medio/largo plazo de ARIAd. Mirad lo importantes que son los fibos. 







Saludos...

Edito: No te había leido Bambi...


----------



## Bambi (28 Sep 2009)

ese gráfico o no lo entiendo o hablamos de otra Ariad, ¿ha estado a 3 en Julio y a principios de este año? i don't understand :


----------



## pyn (28 Sep 2009)

A ver si se pasa donpepito y nos cuenta información de primera mano, según la prensa hoy era buen dia para las farmas.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2009)

Me parece raro todo, ¿ se está metiendo papel ?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> ese gráfico o no lo entiendo o hablamos de otra Ariad, ¿ha estado a 3 en Julio y a principios de este año? i don't understand :



Pon una gráfica de tu "ARIAd"... a ver si aquí cada uno ha comprado acciones de una empresa diferente! :

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (28 Sep 2009)

*Breaking News ... NYSE*

Hola

puff, no sé como decirles que (aunque no lo crean) venimos muy alcistas, yo tenía dudas de este rebote ...después de los japos etc... pero los alemanes muy emocionados con Angelita, nos han alegrado la mañana ...y por aki los cocos nuevamente están de reformas en la charca, quizás sea el último "gotelé" ... y esa es la realidad. Así que NO IR CONTRA TENDENCIA, y si no tienen prisa siempre pueden esperar fuera y encontrar un punto de entrada en el que se sientan cómodos.

Paciencia a los Kool-eros, aún no tenemos entrada, aunque todo va correcto.

Aria está recuperando un poco, aunque no suficiente.....para ir con garantias hacia arriba

Así que una vez más, pónganle una vela a la Santa Paciencia.... o de meterse ...no vayan contra tendencia.


----------



## Bambi (28 Sep 2009)

no me haga poner el broker que compromete apañero, pero en google finance

Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance

ahí a un año la cotización más alta es 2.86 el 6 de feb, si no leo mal :


----------



## spheratu (28 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Así que NO IR CONTRA TENDENCIA, y si no tienen prisa siempre pueden esperar fuera y encontrar un punto de entrada en el que se sientan cómodos.



Amén.EL problema es que no se en que punto de entrada me voy a sentir comodo.Lo haga donde lo haga voy a sospechar que se va a ir mas para abajo.
A 9000 entraría cagado de miedo,con poquita cosa.
A 8000 entraría acojonado,pero entraría.
A 6000 entraría decidido,pero cauto.
A 4000 entraría con toda la artillería.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> no me haga poner el broker que compromete apañero, pero en google finance
> 
> Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> ahí a un año la cotización más alta es 2.86 el 6 de feb, si no leo mal :



Le he puesto un gráfico de barras, donde se ven las cotizaciones máximas y mínimas intradiarias, el gráfico que ve usted es el de datos de final de sesión... 

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (28 Sep 2009)

El dia 28 de julio también tengo las ARIAS a 3,48


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2009)

spheratu dijo:


> Amén.EL problema es que no se en que punto de entrada me voy a sentir comodo.Lo haga donde lo haga voy a sospechar que se va a ir mas para abajo.
> A 9000 entraría cagado de miedo,con poquita cosa.
> A 8000 entraría acojonado,pero entraría.
> A 6000 entraría decidido,pero cauto.
> A 4000 entraría con toda la artillería.



Pero también podrás entrar corto, no? cuando la tendencia sea bajista, digo... :

Saludos...


----------



## spheratu (28 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero también podrás entrar corto, no? cuando la tendencia sea bajista, digo... :
> 
> Saludos...



SI,claro,pero yo es que soy mu tradicional y me mola comprar acciones a la antigua usanza.:o


----------



## Bambi (28 Sep 2009)

acabáramos LCASC, si no hay nada como preguntar (o fijarse bien )


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Acabo de salir triunfante y victorioso de un largo, pero sigo con el rabo entre las piernas por no haber 'cazado' el mínimo de hoy 

Esta mañana dije que los máximos no estaban tan lejos, ahora están a escasos 30 puntos en el Stoxx, pero hoy nos hemos dejado mucho 'pulmón' en la subida y ya toca corregirla.

Mi wishful thinking siguen siendo los largos, superar máximos sería lo nunca visto, por todas partes nos están avisando seriamente de sobrecompra, sin embargo esta puede durar una eternidad y un buen montón de puntos aprovechables.

Aun no es octubre y hay que mantener la calma.

PD: Y las Aria por fin retoman la senda alcista, a pesar de estar dentro no la estoy analizando y en este caso me guío por la fe  de todas formas creo que esta subida será la buena.


----------



## donpepito (28 Sep 2009)

Buena tardes.

He estado de celebración este fin de semana, una boda de esas de dos días... XD

Esta semana, tenemos que recuperar la senda alcista en ARIAd, una vez que los especuladores de ultra corto plazo, han vendido.... tendríamos que cerrar por encima de los 2.25USD

Hay rumores que MERCK quiere acortar el plazo en el TRIAL relacionado con el cancer de próstata, esto sin duda, son buenas noticias.


----------



## donpepito (28 Sep 2009)

Mulder ... hemos tenido el sentimiento parecido... "senda alcista" xd


----------



## xavigomis (28 Sep 2009)

Interesante... (de Carpatos)

Los hedge siguen por el estilo del viernes, todos pendientes del soporte del mini S&P 500 que por el momento ha resistido en 1030-1035. Ahí está el peligro ha aguantado no hay más que hablar. 

Lo interesante viene del gráfico de las instituciones. A cierre del viernes las ventas tenían una subida notable, ahora sí que se metían en un nivel serio, por primera vez en dos meses, y las compras sufrían una notable bajada. De hecho las compras están casi a punto de igualarse con las ventas.

No es una buena señal, aunque claro con el subidón que llevamos a estas horas no se si mañana volverán a alejarse. Mientras las ventas no sean superiores a las ventas no tenemos nada, es imprescindible que eso suceda para tener una señal de posible vuelta a la baja. Pero claro está no deja de ser una señal de alerta.

Por último recordar que con el Yom Kippur hoy hay mucha gente de vacaciones en Wall Street, esto puede bajar el volumen y exagerar los movimientos.


----------



## opinador (28 Sep 2009)

No entiendo mucho este hilo del IBEX 35, ¿cómo es posible toda esta palabrería sabiendo que los mercados de derivados manejan un capital cientos de veces el que manejan los mercados tradicionales de acciones? ¿Nadie mira las correlaciones? ¿Nadie se preocupa por el hecho de que hay actores moviendo el mercado a su antojo?


----------



## tonuel (28 Sep 2009)

La madre que los parió... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2009)

opinador dijo:


> No entiendo mucho este hilo del IBEX 35, ¿cómo es posible toda esta palabrería sabiendo que los mercados de derivados manejan un capital cientos de veces el que manejan los mercados tradicionales de acciones? ¿Nadie mira las correlaciones? ¿Nadie se preocupa por el hecho de que hay actores moviendo el mercado a su antojo?



excuse me?

Que te expliques, quiero decir. No estás diciendo nada que no sepamos.


----------



## xavigomis (28 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> La madre que los parió...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos





al final habrá que pasarse al Lado Oscuro...


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2009)

xavigomis dijo:


> al final habrá que pasarse al Lado Oscuro...





tonuel dijo:


> La madre que los parió...



Esta mañana había un nivel claro que de pasarse despertaba a todo el mundo para ponerse corto, ese nivel no ha sido pasado por un mísero punto.

Moraleja: hasta el (último pelo del) rabo todo es toro


----------



## Bambi (28 Sep 2009)

hijosdeputa podíais haber avisado que el mercado estaba manipulado, supongo que ahora me tocará devolver toda la pasta que he ganado :


----------



## pyn (28 Sep 2009)

Lo que hay que leer despues de casi 4.000 páginas de hilo...


----------



## spheratu (28 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> hijosdeputa podíais haber avisado que el mercado estaba manipulado, supongo que ahora me tocará devolver toda la pasta que he ganado :



Es lo que tenemos las manos fuertes,que manipulamos a saco.
Saludos hamijos!


----------



## tonuel (28 Sep 2009)

Esto huele a sopera invertida... alguien tiene huevos de abrir unos cortos... 



Saludos :


----------



## tonuel (28 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> hijosdeputa podíais haber avisado que el mercado estaba manipulado, supongo que ahora me tocará devolver toda la pasta que he ganado :




*ES LO QUE HAY...*



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (28 Sep 2009)

spheratu dijo:


> Amén.EL problema es que no se en que punto de entrada me voy a sentir comodo.Lo haga donde lo haga voy a sospechar que se va a ir mas para abajo.
> A 9000 entraría cagado de miedo,con poquita cosa.
> A 8000 entraría acojonado,pero entraría.
> A 6000 entraría decidido,pero cauto.
> A 4000 entraría con toda la artillería.



sinceramente creo que el problema es saber en qué punto es caro o barato entrar verdad? es decir, cómo saber que a 10000 es caro? y a 4000 es barato? ... quizás esto es lo más sorprendente de la bolsa, normalmente poca gente se pregunta eso, ven los núm y creen "uy estamos muy arriba , tengo miedo mama, no entro" o al contrario. Yo veo que si llegamos a 4000 supongo del ibex, porqué no llegar a 2500? qué es lo que nos impide eso? ... éste rebote es bueno, quizás mañana subamos o no pero en algún punto nos tenemos que decidir y entrar arriesgando algo, la vida es así ... y más vale que nos salga barata la entrada porque los errores se pagan.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> sinceramente creo que el problema es saber en qué punto es caro o barato entrar verdad? es decir, cómo saber que a 10000 es caro? y a 4000 es barato? ... quizás esto es lo más sorprendente de la bolsa, normalmente poca gente se pregunta eso, ven los núm y creen "uy estamos muy arriba , tengo miedo mama, no entro" o al contrario. Yo veo que si llegamos a 4000 supongo del ibex, porqué no llegar a 2500? qué es lo que nos impide eso? ... éste rebote es bueno, quizás mañana subamos o no pero en algún punto nos tenemos que decidir y entrar arriesgando algo, la vida es así ... y más vale que nos salga barata la entrada porque los errores se pagan.



Ese avatar!!!!!
Me tengo que poner las gafas de sol para verlo.
Yo ahora solo tengo los largos de Onty y Ariad, y unas pocos VOW y Grifols.
Ya tengo mis puntos de entrada a corto,hasta entonces fumando espero el corto que yo quiero....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Sep 2009)

DJI dandose de cabezazos con el 9800....


----------



## tonuel (28 Sep 2009)

Ese cierre... con dos cojones... 


Saludos


----------



## Bambi (28 Sep 2009)

¿si verdad? es como que el Ibex no podía ser menos que el stoxx y tenía que quedar por encima del 2% de subida, a ver si va a ser verdad que está manipulada esta mierda :


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> ¿si verdad? es como que el Ibex no podía ser menos que el stoxx y tenía que quedar por encima del 2% de subida, a ver si va a ser verdad que está manipulada esta mierda :



La verdad es que yo no entendí muy bien lo que hicieron la semana pasada, pero parece que la intención fue putear de lleno a los que íbamos largos. Este finde vi que los máximos anuales están en un lugar que es la última resistencia tras la gran bajada del año pasado, como pasemos esos máximos lo de hoy va a ser el aperitivo de lo que está por venir.


----------



## spheratu (28 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> ¿si verdad? es como que el Ibex no podía ser menos que el stoxx y tenía que quedar por encima del 2% de subida, a ver si va a ser verdad que está manipulada esta mierda :



Manipulada? nooooooooooooooo,que insinuas,hombre? Que barbaridad,dudar de la transparencia y honradez de la sacrosanta institución bursatil..........


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2009)

spheratu dijo:


> Manipulada? nooooooooooooooo,que insinuas,hombre? Que barbaridad,dudar de la transparencia y honradez de la sacrosanta institución bursatil..........



La bolsa no está manipulada, lo que ocurre es que algunas veces solo se entiende cuando ya hemos buscado la excusa a toro pasado 

La excusa es cambiante y mutante cual iguana.

edito para Tonuel: vaya pedazo de sopera ¿eh?


----------



## tonuel (28 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La bolsa no está manipulada, lo que ocurre es que algunas veces solo se entiende cuando ya hemos buscado la excusa a toro pasado.




El tema es que hoy me han activado en R4 el mercado de derivados y queria estrenarlo poniéndome corto en el chulibex... 


Creo que estábamos sobre los 11700 cuando me pasó tan brillante idea por la cabeza... 

menos mal que no me ha dado tiempo... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (28 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> edito para Tonuel: vaya pedazo de sopera ¿eh?




Me referia a los usanos... espera y verás... :

No me ha entrado el corto en la subasta de milagro...



Saludos :


----------



## Kujire (28 Sep 2009)

Dos detalles:

Hoy es casi fiesta (no-official) por aki al estar los jews de celebration, y el volúmen es más bajo de lo habitual, casi un 20% más bajo que el viernes.

El rebote es bueno, como decíamos antes, el bajo volúmen lo invalídaría... por lo que siempre cautelosa lo iremos comprobando a lo largo de esta semana, sin embargo la fuerza es muy buena, por lo que me inclino a que es bueno

He visto que algunos se han bajado antes de que acabe la fiesta, no no éste es un buen rebote para ir surfeando tranquilamente, pónganle una vela a Santa Paciencia que a veces funciona mejor que simplemente tener fé .... no vean las noticias, ni lean nada que les desconcentre, hoy no va a pasar nada... no les hagan caso que esa gente no se juega su dinero, a esos les pagan por decir tonterías ...y a uds no.


----------



## Bambi (28 Sep 2009)

S&P 1064, DJ 9806...como cierre la cosa así mañana el Ibex es capaz de superar los 12000, lo cual invalidaría las teorías Peponianas, yo voy largo pero en cierto modo me daría penica, con lo bien que cuadraba todo cachis


----------



## Kujire (28 Sep 2009)

*Cómo van sus inversiones?*

HYTM	0.711	+0.011 1.57% Hythiam Inc. 
Mantiene las ganancias de la semana pasada, pero pierde fuelle y eso que venía con mucho hype en el PM por lo positivos resultados del Prometa. Volúmen muy superior y.... mucha gente abandonando el barco:

KOOL	0.563	+0.013 2.38%	ThermoGenesis Corp. 
Sigue con el desarrollo normal, es positivo que suba con poco volúmen

ARIA	2.25	+0.06 2.74% Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc. 
pequeño rebote desde el primer soporte, también es positivo que el volúmen sea superior a la media

PD: hoy es de esos días que no hace flalta ver la(s) pantalla(s), tenemos en piloto aut. puesto con un buen rumbo a las plusvalías


----------



## donpepito (28 Sep 2009)

Ariad... está haciendo lo mismo que HGSI... llegar a los +3USD y corregir para echar a los peq en los niveles de 2.1USD ... comprueba el gráfico.


----------



## donpepito (28 Sep 2009)

MERCK ... está recuperando lo perdido en estas ultimas sesiones.


----------



## donpepito (28 Sep 2009)

ACS ... tendría que tocar los 56.00USD ... según los calculos ... de XEROX.


----------



## donpepito (28 Sep 2009)

Hythiam Inc. - Google Finance

Lo ha hecho dos veces, el viernes y hoy.... están metiendo miedo.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2009)

Y yo opino que con esta mierda de volumen no me gusta nada esto. Vamos a ver como va desarrollándose estos días.

Tonuel, ve preparando las banderas de Japón


----------



## Stuyvesant (28 Sep 2009)

Bueno, es un alivio saber que nos soy el único que piensa de esa manera. Aunque la autosuficiencia está sobrevalorada . El don de la espontaneidad nunca lo suficiente, tener cerca a alguien que lo recuerde nunca viene mal. Es lo bueno de este hilo, que sirve de sordina. 

Nos vemos, como siempre.


----------



## donpepito (28 Sep 2009)

Federal Circuit to Consider Existence of Written De******ion Requirement - International Law Office

*The court did not set a date for oral argument, but with the completion of briefing scheduled for November 19 2009, argument is likely to be scheduled for early 2010.*


----------



## tonuel (28 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y yo opino que con esta mierda de volumen no me gusta nada esto. Vamos a ver como va desarrollándose estos días.
> 
> Tonuel, ve preparando las banderas de Japón



Las tengo empaquetadas y listas para enviárselas a Mulder... 


Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hythiam Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Lo ha hecho dos veces, el viernes y hoy.... están metiendo miedo.



Pues será a otro... yo acabo de comprar más... ^^! (tengo 9500).

Ya veremos a que juegan... mientras paciencia, otra no queda.

Un saludo a todos, ahora voy a ver si me puedo poner a leer algo ufff...


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y yo opino que con esta mierda de volumen no me gusta nada esto. Vamos a ver como va desarrollándose estos días.
> 
> Tonuel, ve preparando las banderas de Japón



Las subidas sin mucho volumen son las buenas, si hubiera volumen es que tendríamos un giro cerca.

Así que las banderas imperiales las verán los tonueles, al menos si la cosa permanece de esta forma.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Las subidas sin mucho volumen son las buenas, si hubiera volumen es que tendríamos un giro cerca.
> 
> Así que las banderas imperiales las verán los tonueles, al menos si la cosa permanece de esta forma.



Es la primera vez que oigo eso. No quiero decir que no me lo crea, ojo.


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Sep 2009)

DP! Sobre lo del juicio no me entero de nada... vaya liada tienen. ¿El 19 de Noviembre dicen algo o a principios del 2010? 

Creo que de ahí no vamos a sacar nada, no hay Juez que lo vaya a entender jaja

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Es la primera vez que oigo eso. No quiero decir que no me lo crea, ojo.



Yo también pensaba como tu hasta que un día leí lo contrario y lo pude comprobar, ojo que las bajadas con volumen si son las buenas, por ejemplo este jueves pasado se bajó de esta guisa y el viernes se intentó bajar un poco más pero sin volumen, lo cual inició el giro de mercado que hemos visto hoy, aunque aun hayamos hecho nuevos mínimos.

edito: lo curioso es que pienso lo mismo respecto a la vivienda, no baja más porque no hay ventas (volumen), si no hay ventas nadie rebaja porque no hay aliciente, así que animad a los pardillos del foro que quieran meterse ahora porque lo ven 'barato' y el resto se animará a bajar precios 

Por eso son necesarios los 'false bottom'.


----------



## tonuel (28 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo también pensaba como tu hasta que un día leí lo contrario y lo pude comprobar, ojo que las bajadas con volumen si son las buenas, por ejemplo este jueves pasado se bajó de esta guisa y el viernes se intentó bajar un poco más pero sin volumen, lo cual inició el giro de mercado que hemos visto hoy, aunque aun hayamos hecho nuevos mínimos.




Te voy a meter un Nelson y un owned de tres pares de cojones... *será en octubre...* :



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Te voy a meter un Nelson y un owned de tres pares de cojones... *será en octubre...*



Relax pequeño padawan corneado, aun no estamos en octubre


----------



## donpepito (28 Sep 2009)

En noviembre entregarán toda la documentación.... estiman que para principios del 2010, este la revisión de la sentencia.

Yo, sigo siendo optimista... estamos a pocos meses del breakout! XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Sep 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Bueno, es un alivio saber que nos soy el único que piensa de esa manera. Aunque la autosuficiencia está sobrevalorada . El don de la espontaneidad nunca lo suficiente, tener cerca a alguien que lo recuerde nunca viene mal. Es lo bueno de este hilo, que sirve de sordina.
> 
> Nos vemos, como siempre.



Que raro que no vengas a tocar los cojones ahora con el rollo de yalosabiayo de Zeltia vs Ariad....


----------



## donpepito (28 Sep 2009)

Hoy están juguetones en ONTy...


----------



## percebe (28 Sep 2009)

grrr grrrr vaya se me piro kool


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2009)

Hola grupo! 

Hoy ganamos dinero por otro lado también... EURUSD bajando de 1.46 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (28 Sep 2009)

Lo de KOOL, era solo mantener... pero había muchos pillados, los 0.55USD era el objetivo del MM...llevaba tres semanas cayendo.

No volvería a entrar en la vida, allí. :-(


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ariad... está haciendo lo mismo que HGSI... llegar a los +3USD y corregir para echar a los peq en los niveles de 2.1USD ... comprueba el gráfico.



Diso te oiga hamijo


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Federal Circuit to Consider Existence of Written De******ion Requirement - International Law Office
> 
> *The court did not set a date for oral argument, but with the completion of briefing scheduled for November 19 2009, argument is likely to be scheduled for early 2010.*



Joder, esta new la tenía que haber disparado hoy, ¿no? :


----------



## donpepito (28 Sep 2009)

No... esa noticia la conocimos a finales de agosto y llegamos a subir +9% ... el futuro está en una compra por alguna de las pharmas.

El compuesto AP 24534 es la "KEY" para los 20.00USD.... mira el subidón de finales de 1999 a mediados del 2000 y me comprenderás .... y ahora estamos my cerca del final. XD


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

A los buenos días!

Parece que el foro ya vuelve a funcionar. Hoy tenemos pendiente una pequeña corrección, así que me parece que nos pasaremos hasta la tarde por debajo de los máximos de ayer.

El volumen sigue bajo aun, si sube más tendremos una corrección algo más fuerte, los niveles clave siguen siendo los mismos de ayer.


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Sep 2009)

Buenos días
Dejé la posi abierta ayer y me dieron una breada del 9%
El DJI estuvo ayer toda la sesión haciendo un platillo,espero seguir reduciendo pérdidas,e incluso quien sabe...


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

*Corto* en criteria a 3,505... :o



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Sep 2009)

A los buenos días ^__^!

¿Qué le pasa al Dolar?--->Euro - USD 1.4578 

¿Le han dado vitaminas...?

Eso en otras ocasiones hubiera causado mucha pupa al mercado, ¿hoy nos darán leña?

Warren, tu operas más que nada con indices ¿Cómo hicístes ayer un -9%? Curiosidad que mata...


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> A los buenos días ^__^!
> 
> ¿Qué le pasa al Dolar?--->Euro - USD 1.4578
> 
> ...



A mi lo que me extraña es que el dólar suba mientras las bolsas también suben, es una situación atípica.

Lo de Warren sospecho que es una técnica de trading tonuelística llamada "operar sin stops", técnica que asegura la consecución de grandes y legendarias banderas imperiales.

(tonuel debería tener una entrada en la wikipedia solo para el)


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> A los buenos días ^__^!
> 
> ¿Qué le pasa al Dolar?--->Euro - USD 1.4578
> 
> ...



Apalancamiento(elasticidad)le llaman.

Edito:
Llevaba x6.2


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Apalancamiento(elasticidad)le llaman.
> 
> Edito:
> Llevaba x6.2



Warren ¿operas con warrants?

pd: ahora me explico porque siempre cifras beneficios y pérdidas en porcentajes.


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Warren ¿operas con warrants?
> 
> pd: ahora me explico porque siempre cifras beneficios y pérdidas en porcentajes.



Po zí

Al Dax le está entrando la parálisis. Voy a saltar un poco...


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Sep 2009)

Wataru
Hablando del dólar
Hasta Bolságora estaba comprado de eur/usd con una emisión especial de warrants de BNP Par.
Tenían como objetivo 1.48 y se llegó.Espero que realizasen beneficios.
Y efectivamente va chutao perdío


----------



## pyn (29 Sep 2009)

¿Veis soporte para el ibex en los 11800 para hoy?


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo de Warren sospecho que es una técnica de trading tonuelística llamada "operar sin stops", técnica que asegura la consecución de grandes y legendarias banderas imperiales.
> 
> (tonuel debería tener una entrada en la wikipedia solo para el)




Mulder... recuerde quien estaba corto cuando el chiringuito se desmoronaba... :


Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... recuerde quien estaba corto cuando el chiringuito se desmoronaba...



También recuerdo quien estaba corto cuando el chiringuito se crecía


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Veis soporte para el ibex en los 11800 para hoy?



Es una buena zona por corrección proporcional,pero no ha tenido suficientes impactos para ver si es una zona significativa.Mi no saber.
Igual no bajamos tanto y solo se ha pasado de frenada en el gap.
Ademas,yo necesito remontar..

Edito:
No preocuparse por mi operativa.Mi cuenta de resultados me satisface bastante.


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> También recuerdo quien estaba corto con dos cojones...







Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

No veo excesivo volumen en esta bajada, si no nos sorprenden con algo repentino diría que ya nos queda poco que caer, a pesar de esto a mi me parece que aun nos quedan unos 10 puntos por bajar.


----------



## argan (29 Sep 2009)

Mulder, ¿como encaja en tu timing los resultados del Q3?. El próximo miercoles empieza el baile ( dudo en paso palante-mejor de lo esperado- o paso paatras) en USA con Alcoa.


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

argan dijo:


> Mulder, ¿como encaja en tu timing los resultados del Q3?. El próximo miercoles empieza el baile ( dudo en paso palante-mejor de lo esperado- o paso paatras) en USA con Alcoa.



No cuento con ello en mi timing, si no lo me lo llegas a decir ni se cuando empieza 

Los fundamentales intento predecirlos con análisis técnico, así reduzco el efecto casino-lotería del evento y me concentro en la idea de lo que debe hacer el mercado. Operar esperando a ver cual va a ser un resultado por fundamentales me parece un error, hay que verlos cuando ya han salido y valorar en conjunto si le hacen pupa a la economía o al contrario.

A partir de ahí ya se puede sacar alguna conclusión, o más bien confirmación, de lo que hace el mercado.


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No veo excesivo volumen en esta bajada, si no nos sorprenden con algo repentino diría que ya nos queda poco que caer, a pesar de esto a mi me parece que aun nos quedan unos 10 puntos por bajar.




Mulder... yo ya estoy oliendo las plusvalias diarias de rigor... ¿A usted cómo le va...? 


Saludos


----------



## percebe (29 Sep 2009)

En la pagina de r4 ¿donde estan las acciones para ponerse corto?


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

percebe dijo:


> En la pagina de r4 ¿donde estan las acciones para ponerse corto?



CFDs hamijo...



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Sep 2009)

Alguien sigue a FCC? Es que lleva hoy un 8% y le quiero meter unos cortos


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

Corto diario de rigor...

Entrada a 3,505
Salida a 3,50


Otra vez será... :o


Saludos :o


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Sep 2009)

Metidos a 32.2


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... yo ya estoy oliendo las plusvalias diarias de rigor... ¿A usted cómo le va...?



En este momento estoy fuera, he entrado antes de las 9 a ver si sonaba la flauta y asegurando comisiones casi de inmediato pero me han saltado el stop en poco tiempo.

Ahora espero a que el entorno sea más propicio para los largos porque sigo pensando que no es momento de ponerse corto, va contratendencia si pasan el mínimo de ayer entonces si que entraría sin pensármelo, pero de momento estamos más cerca de máximos que otra cosa.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Sep 2009)

Yo los largos ni los huelo,prefiero ponerme corto en las subidas y cerrarlos en las bajadas intradia para centimear,en el caso de que se de la vuelta hacia arriba no me preocupa,ya que el guano esta proximo.... solo de pensar que llege el guano y me pille con largos me pongo malo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Sep 2009)

su puta mdre,con fcc me estan jodiendo vivoooo


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En este momento estoy fuera, he entrado antes de las 9 a ver si sonaba la flauta y asegurando comisiones casi de inmediato pero me han saltado el stop en poco tiempo.
> 
> Ahora espero a que el entorno sea más propicio para los largos porque sigo pensando que no es momento de ponerse corto, va contratendencia si pasan el mínimo de ayer entonces si que entraría sin pensármelo, pero de momento estamos más cerca de máximos que otra cosa.





Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo los largos ni los huelo,prefiero ponerme corto en las subidas y cerrarlos en las bajadas intradia para centimear,en el caso de que se de la vuelta hacia arriba no me preocupa,ya que el guano esta proximo.... solo de pensar que llege el guano y me pille con largos me pongo malo.




Me he puesto corto en Iberia a 2,027... SL a 2,033... 


si suena suena... :o


Edito:


No ha sonado... 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Sep 2009)

Tonuel para poner esos stops no entres,te los tiran fijo,ponlos de un 10% al menos

PD: poner stops es de pobres


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo los largos ni los huelo,prefiero ponerme corto en las subidas y cerrarlos en las bajadas intradia para centimear,en el caso de que se de la vuelta hacia arriba no me preocupa,ya que el guano esta proximo.... solo de pensar que llege el guano y me pille con largos me pongo malo.



Pues a mi me parece un error porque la tendencia ahora es alcista, se nota enseguida como cualquier bajada se recupera muy rápidamente lo cual quiere decir también que ponerse corto es una auténtica tortura y ganas de sufrir, si nos pilla el toro del guano el stop-loss (o stop-profit) se encarga de no hacernos perder ni el tiempo ni el dinero.

Aparte de que se gana mucho más.

Y el día que llegue el verdadero guano ya nos pondremos cortos. A veces esa manía por los cortos me recuerda a esas mujeres que ven cosas rebajadísimas de precio y las compran aunque no les hagan ni puñetera falta, solo compran por que hay una rebaja sustancial, creen que no se volverán a topar con esa 'oportunidad', con los cortos es como si mañana fueran a terminarse, aunque ahora no toquen.

En fin, cada cual que haga lo que quiera, solo intento hacer una crítica constructiva.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece un error porque la tendencia ahora es alcista, se nota enseguida como cualquier bajada se recupera muy rápidamente lo cual quiere decir también que ponerse corto es una auténtica tortura y ganas de sufrir, si nos pilla el toro del guano el stop-loss (o stop-profit) se encarga de no hacernos perder ni el tiempo ni el dinero.
> 
> Aparte de que se gana mucho más.
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razon,esquemelosquitan de las manos oiga.
En interdin ya no hay de muchos valores que antes estaban disponibles


----------



## aksarben (29 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Alguien sigue a FCC? Es que lleva hoy un 8% y le quiero meter unos cortos



Se ha salido de su rango habitual de 26,xx - 29,xx, pero ni idea del porqué. Hodar escribió uno de sus artículos-oh-dios-mio-va-a-doblarse sobre ella hará unos días, pero veo poco más. FCC es una de las olvidadas habituales de los analistos, y lleva meses firmando contratos muy jugosos en el exterior que no se han reflejado en el precio.

Edito: Parece que es por un informe positivo de un analisto del DB.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Sep 2009)

El que me lleva los temas del banco me ha dicho que empieza a ser buen momento para empezar a tomar posiciones en renta variable. ¿Ni loco verdad?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Sep 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> El que me lleva los temas del banco me ha dicho que empieza a ser buen momento para empezar a tomar posiciones en renta variable. ¿Ni loco verdad?



¿Son aqui las plusvalias?


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

Mierda... me saltan los stops y ahora se desploma... con dos cojones... :o


Saludos


----------



## argan (29 Sep 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> El que me lleva los temas del banco me ha dicho que empieza a ser buen momento para empezar a tomar posiciones en renta variable. ¿Ni loco verdad?



¿Qué te dijo en marzo-abril?


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> El que me lleva los temas del banco me ha dicho que empieza a ser buen momento para empezar a tomar posiciones en renta variable. ¿Ni loco verdad?



Saca el dinero de allí...

O ese tio es un inútil... o te está engañando... elige la que quieras...



Saludos


----------



## opinador (29 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Opinador dijo:
> 
> 
> > No entiendo mucho este hilo del IBEX 35, ¿cómo es posible toda esta palabrería sabiendo que los mercados de derivados manejan un capital cientos de veces el que manejan los mercados tradicionales de acciones? ¿Nadie mira las correlaciones? ¿Nadie se preocupa por el hecho de que hay actores moviendo el mercado a su antojo?
> ...



Es precisamente lo que no me explico, que sabéis todo eso y seguís jugando al póker sabiendo que las cartas están marcadas por algunos jugadores.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Sep 2009)

argan dijo:


> ¿Qué te dijo en marzo-abril?





tonuel dijo:


> Saca el dinero de allí...
> 
> O ese tio es un inútil... o te está engañando... elige la que quieras...
> 
> ...




En marzo-abril dijo que aún se preveían bajadas. Tiendo a pensar que es más un inútil que un estafador... Pero bueno, es un plazo fijo con el Barclays, que no pienso tocar hasta que venza.


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

opinador dijo:


> Es precisamente lo que no me explico, que sabéis todo eso y seguís jugando al póker sabiendo que las cartas están marcadas por algunos jugadores.



Algún dia lo entenderás...


Nada huele como unas buenas plusvalias por las mañanas... 







Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Sep 2009)

Buenas tardes ^^

Y el dolar sigue subiendo, uish...uish 
Euro - USD --->1.4558 

Veremos cuanto guano nos traen esta tarde

Un saludo


----------



## carvil (29 Sep 2009)

Buenos mediodias 


Superada ayer la zona 1050-1052 en el E-Mini con buen volúmen. 

Esta semana debería ser alcista.


Salu2


----------



## argan (29 Sep 2009)

Hablando de depositos,

El indicador de los depositos estructurados:
(en este caso, Depósito Garantizado 12% Escalada de Caixa Catalunya, este verano han salido unos cuantos con las más increibles peripecias).


Plazo: 2 años

Contratación: hasta Noviembre 2009.

40% en depósito a plazo fijo 3,53 % TAE (6 meses)

60% en depósito referenciado (24 meses)
Se toma como valor final la media aritmética del cierre de los días 7,8,9,10 y 11 de noviembre del 2011 y como valor inicial de cada acción el valor máximo del cierre de los días 10,11,12,13 y 16 de noviembre del 2009.
Importe a invertir: desde 1.000,00 €

imposiciones posteriores
No permitidas

Liquidación de intereses: al vencimiento
Renovación: No es renovable
Moneda: Euro

Detalle cupones: 
A) Si el valor final1 de todas las acciones de la cesta es superior o igual al 120% de su valor inicial se paga un cupón del 12% (TAE global 5,501%). En caso contrario. 

B) si el valor final de todas las acciones de la cesta es superior o igual al 110% de su valor inicial se paga un cupón del 9% (TAE global 4,279%). En caso contrario,

C) si el valor final de todas las acciones de la cesta es superior o igual al 100% de su valor inicial se paga un cupón del 6% (TAE global 3,038%). En caso contrario,:o

D) si el valor final de todas las acciones de la cesta es superior o igual al 90% de su valor inicial se paga un cupón del 3% (TAE global 1,779%).*En caso contrario, no se paga ningún cupón (TAE global 0,501%).:*


----------



## carvil (29 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^^
> 
> Y el dolar sigue subiendo, uish...uish
> Euro - USD --->1.4558
> ...




De momento no se ha perforado con claridad la directriz bajista de largo plazo, todavía no toca.


Salu2


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Sep 2009)

Argan, en mi opinión, el momento de los bonos fue Marzo-Abril, los podías encontrar con grandes descuentos de hasta el 70% y rentabilidades absurdas para la categoría de empresas que eran.

Ni de coña, entraba en depósitos de cajas o bancos, si por lo que sea no tienen beneficio... adiós al pago.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (29 Sep 2009)

Buenas tardes.

No me puedo creer que ayer subiera KOOL, por la compra de 100k accs... vaya ridiculez para un CEO!!!!


----------



## Caída a Plomo (29 Sep 2009)

argan dijo:


> Hablando de depositos,
> 
> ...



Yo de todo lo que sea más allá del simple cálculo de un porcentaje, una sencilla operación matemática en cuya simplicidad está la belleza, desconfío.

Además que casi parece eso un algoritmo con tantos IF's


----------



## javso (29 Sep 2009)

Alguien tiene alguna opinión sobre esto, ya sea constructiva o destructiva?

*Alerta en el mercado por una posible operación corporativa en Iberdrola*

Alerta en el mercado por una posible operación corporativa en Iberdrola | Negocios.com


----------



## donpepito (29 Sep 2009)

Sequenom, Inc. - Google Finance

Nunca me ha gustado esa empresa... desde que estaba investigada por la SEC ... han intentado echar a unos cuantos directivos y al CEO... pero la cosa sigue ahí... manipular "presuntamente" pruebas-trials- para obtener unos resultados a la carta.

Cayendo -46% ....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Sep 2009)

Cerrado el corto a FCC ,50centmos por cabeza de ganancias


----------



## carvil (29 Sep 2009)

AAPL hacia máximos anuales  tiene resistencia en 189.95


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (29 Sep 2009)

Sequenom has* axed a group of its top executives, including its CEO*, after concluding an internal investigation into a scandal revolving around their handling of data on a prenatal test the biotech company was developing. The San Diego-based company (SQNM), a prominent provider of genetic analysis equipment, saw its shares tank 46 percent when the news hit the wire services last night.
Sequenom axes top execs following scandal probe - FierceBiotech
​


----------



## donpepito (29 Sep 2009)

carvil dijo:


> AAPL hacia máximos anuales  tiene resistencia en 189.95
> 
> 
> Salu2




Me parece genial, además ... dentro de poco presentarán los nuevos iMAC de cara a las navidades... y un netbook.... :o el regalo de estas navidades en USA... los netbooks con windows 7 de bajo coste.


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

opinador dijo:


> Es precisamente lo que no me explico, que sabéis todo eso y seguís jugando al póker sabiendo que las cartas están marcadas por algunos jugadores.



Tu problema es:

1.- Creencia de que esto es un juego de poker.
2.- Pensar que no estamos armados contra las trampas.
3.- Sigo sin terminar de entender a que te refieres.


----------



## argan (29 Sep 2009)

argan dijo:


> Hablando de depositos,...
> 
> D) si el valor final de todas las acciones de la cesta es superior o igual al 90% de su valor inicial se paga un cupón del 3% (TAE global 1,779%).*En caso contrario, no se paga ningún cupón (TAE global 0,501%)*.:




Lectura: ( de ahí lo de indicador de los depositos estructurados = "dejame el dinero gratis payo") el banco apuesta a que en dos años muchas acciones estarán en un 90% o menos de su valor actual.


----------



## donpepito (29 Sep 2009)

Los nuevos VAIOs serie P... han bajado bastante... ahora se pueden conseguir por menos de 500,00€


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Sep 2009)

Estoy viendo que mucha gente pregunta y nadie sabe la respuesta...

¿Los famosos primeros 1500€ libres de impuestos... han muerto?

Un saludo

DP! yo tengo un mini de esos de 8" u así ... y escribir cuesta...


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

argan dijo:


> Hablando de depositos,
> 
> El indicador de los depositos estructurados:
> (en este caso, Depósito Garantizado 12% Escalada de Caixa Catalunya, este verano han salido unos cuantos con las más increibles peripecias).



Parece que la moda en los banquitos para abuelas de la esquina consiste en disfrazar fondos en supuestos depósitos.

- Un depósito no es un fondo aunque invierta el 40% en renta fija.
- Un fondo son más comisiones para el banco y menos beneficios para el que pone el dinero.
- Por lo tanto este depósito = TIMO.

Yo creo que el Banco de España debería decir algo en contra de estas cosas y obligar a los bancos a sacar productos más claros, con su nombre verdadero y no artimañas con palabras biensonantes por delante para sacarle dinero al particular, desgraciadamente en este pais los particulares se dejan 'atracar' muy fácilmente por estos mafiosos de guante blanco porque raramente tienen idea de lo que les venden.


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

javso dijo:


> Alguien tiene alguna opinión sobre esto, ya sea constructiva o destructiva?
> 
> *Alerta en el mercado por una posible operación corporativa en Iberdrola*
> 
> Alerta en el mercado por una posible operación corporativa en Iberdrola | Negocios.com



No se porqué, pero me huele a calentón descarado, no he leido la noticia (ni la voy a leer  )


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Sep 2009)

Ya me canso de saltar coñe!!
Al menos vamos haciendo nuevos mínimos intradía.
Paciencia.


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me parece genial, además ... dentro de poco presentarán los nuevos iMAC de cara a las navidades... y un netbook.... :o el regalo de estas navidades en USA... los netbooks con windows 7 de bajo coste.



Que yo sepa Apple presenta productos de cara a navidades en la keynote de principios de septiembre, tras eso vienen los resultados y ya no hay nada más hasta principios de enero.

Eso si, en estas fechas las tecnológicas siempre se ponen a volar.


----------



## donpepito (29 Sep 2009)

A mi parecer no los deberían de quitar, y ahora han salido con el -21%????


----------



## donpepito (29 Sep 2009)

Siempre son especulaciones... la gama iMAC hace tiempo que no la han actualizado... y el netbook... es algo que necesita apple para reactivar ventas en navidad.

La keynote de sep... la centraron en los iPODs.


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

¿Unos largos...? 



Saludos


----------



## carvil (29 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me parece genial, además ... dentro de poco presentarán los nuevos iMAC de cara a las navidades... y un netbook.... :o el regalo de estas navidades en USA... los netbooks con windows 7 de bajo coste.




Thomas Weisel un analisto "independiente" ha cambiado el target de 180$ a 
210$ 

AppleInsider | Apple close to unveiling all-new MacBook line

http://www.thestreet.com/story/10604074/1/apple-target-raised-at-weisel.html?puc=_tscrss


Salu2


----------



## aksarben (29 Sep 2009)

El lavado de cara de los iMac se da por supuesto, con el netbook no contéis. Se rumorea una tablet, pero aún estaría muy verde. En todo caso, esta última se presentaría en Enero, como pronto.


----------



## pyn (29 Sep 2009)

Joder, justo a rebotado donde quería entrar y quité la orden de compra porque me iba a comer y creia que bajaría más,dios que rabia.


----------



## argan (29 Sep 2009)

Hasta los insiders hacen trading:

Alberto Cortina Koplowitz compra 1 millón de Renovables a 3,37 euros y las vende a 3,40

El consejero de la filial eólica de Iberdrola gana 30.000 euros en la operación

25/09/2009 - 16:06 - MADRID, 25 SEP. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Estos son los cambios de participación más importantes comunicados hoy a CNMV:

IBERDROLA RENOVABLES

El consejero Alberto Cortina Koplowitz compra 1 millón de acciones a 3,37 euros y las vende el mismo día a 3,40 euros. Gana 30.000 euros en la operación y controla el 0,01% del capital.


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Joder, justo a rebotado donde quería entrar y quité la orden de compra porque me iba a comer y creia que bajaría más,dios que rabia.



ES LO QUE HAY...


Yo estaba por probar un largo en el ibex... pero va en contra de mi religión... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## donpepito (29 Sep 2009)

Ese es el hijo de la koplo.... vaya capullada de tradeo... como no tuviese tarifa plana... las comisiones de 3,x Millones de EUR... son lo que gasta en un fin de semana. 

IBR. ha sido una trampa de las marujas... desde que los anal-istos aseguraban que estaría en los 6,00€ en septiembre de este año.... objetivos fijados en enero del 2009.

Hay algunas empresas que están atadas "sospechosamente"


----------



## aksarben (29 Sep 2009)

argan dijo:


> Hasta los insiders hacen trading:
> 
> Alberto Cortina Koplowitz compra 1 millón de Renovables a 3,37 euros y las vende a 3,40
> 
> ...



Quiere tener cambio para el fin de semana .


----------



## argan (29 Sep 2009)

No es todo lo que parece:

Septiembre:


argan dijo:


> Hasta los insiders hacen trading:
> Alberto Cortina Koplowitz compra 1 millón de Renovables a 3,37 euros y las vende a 3,40



Junio:
Jueves, 25 de Junio del 2009 

Alberto Cortina Koplowitz, consejero de la entidad, comunica las siguientes operaciones sobre los títulos de Iberdrola Renovables:

- Compra 130.000 acciones a 3,10 euros por título.
- Compra 260.000 acciones a 3,18 euros por título.


Así mismo, ha comunicado una operación en futuros sobre Iberdrola Renovables donde, el pasado 19 de junio - día de vencimiento - vendió un volumen equivalente a 1.100.000 acciones a 3,19 euros vencimiento de junio y* compró un volumen equivalente a 1.000.000 acciones a 3,17 euros con vencimiento septiembre.*


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

Preparando la artilleria cortista...



se va a cagar la perra.... :



Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (29 Sep 2009)

Cortos, donde?????


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que hay fuerza y ganas para superar máximos anuales esta tarde, pero tenemos por delante la resistencia mayor de todas que nos ha estado parando ultimamente muchas veces.

Ahora veremos que ocurre.

edito: a las 16:00 hay dato de poca monta.


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora veremos que ocurre.




Pues que me pondré corto y se irá todo a la mierda... camino de los 3000... :


Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (29 Sep 2009)

El botas ha confirmado que los 12k caen esta semana...


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El botas ha confirmado que los 12k caen esta semana...



El botas siempre ha sido el hazmerreir de la pandilla... :


Saludos :


----------



## opinador (29 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tu problema es:
> 
> 1.- Creencia de que esto es un juego de poker.



Es lo que pienso del mercado de derivados, un simple mercado de apuestas.


Mulder dijo:


> 2.- Pensar que no estamos armados contra las trampas.



No pienso eso, por eso pregunto.


Mulder dijo:


> 3.- Sigo sin terminar de entender a que te refieres.



Pues al punto 2. ¿Qué es lo que hace que apostéis, y qué herramientas tenéis?


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

Cuidado el nivel de dinero está cayendo muchísimo, están soltado a gusto mientras estamos en máximos, alerta roja!


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuidado el nivel de dinero está cayendo muchísimo, están soltado a gusto mientras estamos en máximos, alerta roja!




No me digas eso que le meto ahora mismo... 


Saludos


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuidado el nivel de dinero está cayendo muchísimo, están soltado a gusto mientras estamos en máximos, alerta roja!



Pues acaba de romper máximos.

Cuidadín por si es un ruptura falsa.


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Sep 2009)

Confianza del consumidor septiembre peor que agosto


----------



## donpepito (29 Sep 2009)

En ARIAd han hecho una barrida con la escoba.... en HYTM están dando cera... pero recuperará....XD


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

Ufff, yo me había puesto largo hace un momento en 2895, pero ha empezado cayendo, he visto como bajaban los niveles de dinero y he puesto la salida en el sitio donde me ganaba la comisión.

Y ahí está bajada a los infiernos.


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Sep 2009)

Platillo power
Esto quizá lo sabían ayer,o les viene bien para barrer


----------



## Kujire (29 Sep 2009)

*Breaking News ... Consumer confidence*

CC peor de lo esperado :

PD Buenos dias!


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

joder...



tonuel was here...


con el dedo en el botón rojo en máximos... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En ARIAd han hecho una barrida con la escoba.... en HYTM están dando cera... pero recuperará....XD



Hay que tener FE hamijo... jaja

Mulder, muy bien visto...


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

Parece que se pretendía aprovechar el dato de confianza del consumidor para cerrar el gap del S&P y eso es lo que han hecho, de momento. Ahora están volviendo a meter de nuevo y yo he conseguido ponerme largo 15 puntos más abajo


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Sep 2009)

Con el máximo y el platillo DJI podría montar un canal bajista superamplio.

Sea objeto de estudio


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que se pretendía aprovechar el dato de confianza del consumidor para cerrar el gap del S&P y eso es lo que han hecho, de momento. Ahora están volviendo a meter de nuevo y yo he conseguido ponerme largo 15 puntos más abajo



Que suba ya cojones... que lo voy esperando en los 11950... :


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

opinador dijo:


> Es lo que pienso del mercado de derivados, un simple mercado de apuestas.



Pues aquí los que tienen las cartas marcadas también apuestan, son parte del juego y se lucran con ello.



opinador dijo:


> No pienso eso, por eso pregunto.



Creo que mis últimos posts son muy ilustrativos al respecto.



opinador dijo:


> Pues al punto 2. ¿Qué es lo que hace que apostéis, y qué herramientas tenéis?



Herramientas hay muchas, yo mismo uso varios sistemas, aunque yo creo que el truco está en no considerar al mercado como un casino sino como algo con un grado alto de predecibilidad y basado a largo plazo en fundamentos sólidos (se baja cuando hay crisis, se sube cuando no la hay) en el cortísimo plazo es donde están los trucos y los trileros, por eso yo entro basándome en lo que veo a largo plazo.

Conozco a muchos que juegan al 'gambling' con la bolsa, pequeños trucos para intentar ganar, unos dicen que les va mal, otros bien, a mi esos trucos de gambler nunca me fueron bien, por eso miro el largo plazo y actúo en consecuencia tratando de entrar y salir lo menos posible. Es decir, subirme a una tendencia y seguirla.


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que se pretendía aprovechar el dato de confianza del consumidor para cerrar el gap del S&P y eso es lo que han hecho, de momento. Ahora están volviendo a meter de nuevo y yo he conseguido ponerme largo 15 puntos más abajo



Creo que se v a ir a probar los 2880.

La verdad que el comportamiento que está teniendo es del más puro despiste.

EMHO lo mejor es estar fuera. :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Sep 2009)

Corto en Mapfre a 3.049 estas las aguantare bastante.
Sube san que te voy a dar con todo lo gordo...


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

Cagüen sus muertos... como no vuelva a subir me voy a cabrear... :


Saludos :


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2009)

ARIAd ahora mismo es una castaña.

Hasta que no superemos los 2,37USD no hay nada que hacer


----------



## opinador (29 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues aquí los que tienen las cartas marcadas también apuestan, son parte del juego y se lucran con ello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, eso lo entiendo, pero lo que yo veo en este hilo poco tiene que ver con tu sistema y sí mucho con el 'gambling' que comentas, y que es el que me tiene totalmente desconcertado.


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Sep 2009)

Ya estamos igual que los últimos meses... en cuanto sacuden un poco, muchos caen... y al final, poco a poco seguimos subiendo y de vez en cuando subidón a traición.

Pues NO xD, yo no me muevo más... y si tengo que esperar 5 meses a ver los frutos, pues se espera...

Un saludo

Edito: Me pongo a ver el tercer episodio de House, me mola lo cabroncete que es...


----------



## carvil (29 Sep 2009)

Ojo USD 77.49 :


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

Mulder... ¿Como llevas el cierre del gap...?


Lo que te van a abrir es el hojaldre... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

Pues ya me han vuelto a sacar fuera, y van 3 veces hoy, no pierdo, pero tampoco hay forma de ganar.

Ahora mismo todo indica que nos iremos algo más abajo, pero no se deciden, han vuelto a meter pasta, pero no parecen tener intención de subir más. Cada vez que llegamos a un máximo como el de hoy nos caemos con fuerza.

Yo voy a seguir comprando abajo con la confianza de que suban y superen máximos hasta que lo consigan y parece que darán bastante guerra en ese aspecto.


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

opinador dijo:


> Gracias, eso lo entiendo, pero lo que yo veo en este hilo poco tiene que ver con tu sistema y sí mucho con el 'gambling' que comentas, y que es el que me tiene totalmente desconcertado.



La verdad es que a mi también pero no me importa mucho, pregunta por los coleccionistas de banderas imperiales para más info


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Sep 2009)

DJI tiene que resolver cuña de las 2 sesiones
Que la fuerza me acompañe!!


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La verdad es que a mi también pero no me importa mucho, pregunta por los coleccionistas de banderas imperiales para más info



Me he puesto *largo* en cintra a 8,08...


y ya voy en plusvalias... este larguito va por usted Mulder... :


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Me he puesto *largo* en cintra a 8,08...
> 
> y ya voy en plusvalias... este larguito va por usted Mulder...



Vaya con el gambler


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

En mi opinión todo este arriba y abajo tiene el objetivo de subirnos a lo alto y superar máximos anuales, de lo contrario no lo harían. Siempre sacuden así antes de iniciar un movimiento fuerte.

El dinero está en máximos del día y volando alto, ahora mismo.


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Sep 2009)

Me voy a entrenar
Que sea lo que deba ser!!


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi opinión todo este arriba y abajo tiene el objetivo de subirnos a lo alto y superar máximos anuales, de lo contrario no lo harían. Siempre sacuden así antes de iniciar un movimiento fuerte.
> 
> El dinero está en máximos del día y volando alto, ahora mismo.




Diosssss... estamos de acuerdo... :


Voy a tener que hacérmelo mirar... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Diosssss... estamos de acuerdo... :
> 
> Voy a tener que hacérmelo mirar...



Deberías dejar de leer mis comentarios por un tiempo


----------



## Kujire (29 Sep 2009)

*Breaking News ... Shopping list*

Veamos cómo van sus (o posibles) inversiones:

ARIA--- Si se mantiene por encima de los valores de ayer, al cierre, nos estaría enseñando una posible señal de entrada.

HTYM--- La tenemos en rebote desde ayer, yo de momento no entraría en este valor, este movimiento ha sido lo más probable por un cierre de cortos por lo que hay que ir con cuidado.

KOOL--- ha dado señal de largos, busquen un buen punto de entrada por si les interesa. Han de ir con volúmen, porque lo que se le puede sacar son 0,10c$ mientras no rompa. Ideal será comprar por debajo de 0.60c$ 

DPTR--- Atentos a esta cotización, podría estar confirmando señal de entrada.

_Para su info: La compra de estas acciones supone un alto riesgo de pérdida de su capital, así que valoren su riesgo._

Cómo están ahora?

DPTR	1.77 -0.04 -2.21% Delta Petroleum Corp. 

HYTM	0.701	-0.008 -1.18% Hythiam Inc.

KOOL	0.602	-0.023 -3.73% ThermoGenesis Corp. 

ARIA 2.19	-0.05 -2.24%  Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc.


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Deberías dejar de leer mis comentarios por un tiempo



Si será lo mejor... :o


Cimentando un doble suelo en los 9800... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

Como gambler no tengo precio... si entrara cuando lo pienso nadaria en plusvalias... 


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Sep 2009)

Espero que suba un poco la subasta,me quiero quedar vendido para mañana,a ver si suben SAN y TEL


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Espero que suba un poco la subasta,me quiero quedar vendido para mañana,a ver si suben SAN y TEL



Te acabo de enviar un lote de imperiales por envio urgente... 

Mañana las tendrás en tus manos...





Buenas noches y buena suerte...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Sep 2009)

En la subasta estan soltando papelon....


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> En la subasta estan soltando papelon....



Mira mis cintras... 


Como mañana no estaré os dejo un bonito stop protege plusvas en los 8,11€... aunque estoy seguro de que no va a saltar... 




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Sep 2009)

Al final no abri ninguno,no llegan a mis precios objetivo minimos,espero que mañana suba y los pueda abrir.


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Al final no abri ninguno,no llegan a mis precios objetivo minimos,espero que mañana suba y los pueda abrir.




Lástima... :o


pero no rechaces el paquete... las banderas son un regalo sincero... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

Seguimos con el sube-baja, indefinición total esta tarde, el dinero sigue marcando que deberíamos estar en máximos o por encima de ellos, en el S&P algo muy similar.

Y mientras tanto marraneo.

edito: Me ha dado por analizar las Aria y podrían dar la sorpresa en cualquier momento, aunque hoy parece día de transición, por encima de 2.35 volveríamos a subir fuerte.


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

Mulder... pareces nuevo... a ver si te crees que vamos a romper estos niveles como si fueran mantequilla... :o


Mientras tanto al surfeo... y a las plusvas rapiditas... 


Saludos


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Seguimos con el sube-baja, indefinición total esta tarde, el dinero sigue marcando que deberíamos estar en máximos o por encima de ellos, en el S&P algo muy similar.
> 
> Y mientras tanto marraneo.
> 
> edito: Me ha dado por analizar las Aria y podrían dar la sorpresa en cualquier momento, aunque hoy parece día de transición, por encima de 2.35 volveríamos a subir fuerte.



Mulder, ¿qué has visto para tener ese buen pálpito?.

Yo la veo jodida. Me cuesta creer que baje ya mucho más pero la veo muerta de cara a una recuperación en el muy corto plazo.

Lo de los 2,35USD parece claro pero cuano llegue ahí le va a costar superar esa cota.


----------



## donpepito (29 Sep 2009)

Amigos... estamos en el NASDAQ... el mercado +manipulado del mundo.... ARIAd.... es una inversión para multiplicar 10 veces el capital.

Paciencia es la mejor plusvalía, ya lo he dicho antes!!!!

De vez en cuando, puedes mirar el grafico del 2000... en unos 4 meses ... de 0.50 a 40.00USD!!!!


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Mulder, ¿qué has visto para tener ese buen pálpito?.
> 
> Yo la veo jodida. Me cuesta creer que baje ya mucho más pero la veo muerta de cara a una recuperación en el muy corto plazo.
> 
> Lo de los 2,35USD parece claro pero cuano llegue ahí le va a costar superar esa cota.



Pues ayer vi una ligera entrada de dinero y veo también los indicadores a punto de girar, si ayer llegó a 2.25 sin despeinarse mucho no veo ningún impedimento para que suba 10 céntimos de dólar más.

Realmente aun no ha roto la tendencia alcista, no del todo, y eso que se ha pasado varios días bajando.

edito: Por cierto, ahora está en 2.26!!


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Sep 2009)

Bueno... terminando de bajarme musiquita para recargar el mp3... ayuda cuando vas a correr jaja

Operación Bikini en marcha... en Diciembre ya tengo vuelo... Brasil, allá voy 

Y encima más tranquilo... con Aria y en Hytm, no hay volumen... ha muerto ¿? ¿Preparando una subida a traición?. Ya veremos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bueno... terminando de bajarme musiquita para recargar el mp3... ayuda cuando vas a correr jaja
> 
> Operación Bikini en marcha... en Diciembre ya tengo vuelo... Brasil, allá voy
> 
> Y encima más tranquilo... con Aria y en Hytm, no hay volumen... ha muerto ¿? ¿Preparando una subida a traición?. Ya veremos...



Ya puedes traer fotos de los "monumentos" que visites,si no por aqui no vuelvas


----------



## donpepito (29 Sep 2009)

MYKONOS para el veranito.... lo malo es que hay muchos GuAYS.


----------



## donpepito (29 Sep 2009)

SF investor discloses 10% stake in Ariad - Boston Business Journal:

Es antigua... creo que conserva 7M ahora...


----------



## donpepito (29 Sep 2009)

GO ARIAd!!!!!!


----------



## Kujire (29 Sep 2009)

Me congratula informarles que Aria está dando señales de largos parece que todo va de acuerdo al plan.... veamos si lo matiene


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

Si ya lo decía yo...


----------



## donpepito (29 Sep 2009)

Ahora a marcar la figura de HGSI!!


----------



## Kujire (29 Sep 2009)

... se palpa tensión , no me sean "emocionales", 

PA-CI-EN-CIA​
Aria tiene que confirmar la nueva situación, hay tiempo de sobra.... yo no me precipitaría

Recuerden CASH IS KING!


----------



## Bambi (29 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Paciencia es la mejor plusvalía, ya lo he dicho antes!!!!



yo en euros lo prefiero si no es molesia... ahora en serio estoy de acuerdo contigo en que hay cierta impaciencia en el hilo , pero jodío luego no eches leña al fuego con lo de plusvalías del 1000% en dos días 

¿nadie ha entrado en FCC hoy? ha roto una resistencia importante, a poco que se mantenga la tendencia y no tengamos guano generalizado esta se va a los 40 en unos días tranquilamente

vayan a la taberna de Moe a buscar a Burney que anda missing y se le echa de menos, temo que se haya dado a la bebida definitivamente :-(

edito: eso que ha puesto Kujire, pero sin el color cursi


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Sep 2009)

Ya ando de new por aquí y si lo se me quedo fuera... xD Go Aria GO! jaja

Acabo de mirar la gráfica, tal y como ha sugerido DP! y... ¿a qué vino esa explosión? Imagino que un Split no sería por el Volumen, que fue brutal.

Hytm... pues tranquilo, el volumen ha muerto... podría ser que ya han saltado los stops que buscaban... o vete a saber.

Un saludo


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Sep 2009)

¿aún seguís pensando que vamos alcistas?

la japonesa cada vez más cerca


----------



## donpepito (29 Sep 2009)

No, no hubo ningún reverse split... simplemente la conjura de los dioses.... hay que subir los animos del hilo. XD


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿aún seguís pensando que vamos alcistas?
> 
> la japonesa cada vez más cerca



Estoy alcista porque no veo nada que me haga pensar en bajista, pero si sabes algo importante no te lo guardes para ti


----------



## spheratu (29 Sep 2009)

Hamijos,una pregunta,como veis a iberdrola? Soportes? resistencias? punto de entrada?
Gracias majos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿aún seguís pensando que vamos alcistas?
> 
> la japonesa cada vez más cerca



Yo sí, hasta que no se demuestre lo contrario... pero estamos a falta de pocas semanas para que gire, posiblemente, menos de un mes...

Saludos...

PD: Hoy es San Miquel, y ha sido fiesta en Lleida, veo que os lo habéis pasado bien por aquí, enhorabuena!  Ya os dije la semana pasada que esta semana sería buena para Aria...


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Estoy alcista porque no veo nada que me haga pensar en bajista, pero si sabes algo importante no te lo guardes para ti





las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo sí, hasta que no se demuestre lo contrario... pero estamos a falta de pocas semanas para que gire, posiblemente, menos de un mes...




Ya somos tres que pensamos lo mismo... 


Iba en el coche escuchando intereconomia y poco antes de las 20:00 le han hecho una entrevista a Jose Luis Cava... teneis que oirla... os gustará lo que ha dicho...


Intereconomia: Fonoteca y Videoteca


Tiene claro que en cuanto retiren la liquidez el chiringuito se hunde... también ha hablado de los niveles del chulibex... no tiene pérdida... 


Saludos


----------



## scola (29 Sep 2009)

Amigos del hilo, uno que se acaba de subir al tren Aria con 8000.

Que los hados nos sean favorables y todos tengamos suerte, de verdad.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Sep 2009)

scola dijo:


> Amigos del hilo, uno que se acaba de subir al tren Aria con 8000.
> 
> Que los hados nos sean favorables y todos tengamos suerte, de verdad.



Buscando pasaje para el yate... ?


----------



## donpepito (29 Sep 2009)

Hay una posi de compra de 102.500acs a 2.26USD.... nadie quiere vender a ese precio. XD


----------



## scola (29 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buscando pasaje para el yate... ?





Me han dicho que zarpa esta semana, que DP invita al Veuve Clicquot y que va a haber unas tías de la ostia...


----------



## donpepito (29 Sep 2009)

Finales de año... es la fecha clave.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Sep 2009)

Tonuel mañana despidete de tus largos,van a caer fulminados,solo por joder le metere un corto a cintra en apertura jajajajajaja


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tonuel mañana despidete de tus largos,van a caer fulminados,solo por joder le metere un corto a cintra en apertura jajajajajaja


----------



## donpepito (29 Sep 2009)

Yo me quedo con esta Stormtrooper. XD


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tonuel mañana despidete de tus largos,van a caer fulminados,solo por joder le metere un corto a cintra en apertura jajajajajaja



Mete los cortos que te de la gana en apertura... te van a llover hostias como panes... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## Kujire (29 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ya ando de new por aquí y si lo se me quedo fuera... xD Go Aria GO! jaja
> 
> Acabo de mirar la gráfica, tal y como ha sugerido DP! y... ¿a qué vino esa explosión? Imagino que un Split no sería por el Volumen, que fue brutal.
> 
> ...



ups I did it... el joystick es muy sensible:o... es lo que ocurre cuando el equipo B está al mando.... 

Hytm, creo que la he tomado bien la medida, ayer calentaron y tuvieron éxito con el cierre de cortos, le echaré un ojo para mañana...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Sep 2009)

Emerjo desde las catacumbas de la bolsa para presentar ante ustedes la terrorífica encuesta de sentimiento del Ibex del mes de octubre:

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de octubre:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.891,20 + 3% = 12.247,94)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.891,20 - 3% = 11.534,46)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 12.247,94 y 11.534,46)

Se puede votar hasta que abra el Ibex el jueves.

La encuesta del mes de septiembre se decide con el cierre de mañana y no está nada clara, recuerdo cómo fueron las apuestas:



> El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de septiembre:
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.442,70 + 3% = 11.785,98)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.442,70 - 3% = 11.099,42)
> ...



Wataru y aksarben podrían ser los primeros en ganar una encuesta sin haber votado la opción A :, para eso tendría que bajar el Ibex mañana un 1% aproximadamente.

Voten, este mes habrá grandes premios, supongo que todos los ganadores de meses anteriores habrán recibido sus iPods.


----------



## tonuel (29 Sep 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Voten, este mes habrá grandes premios, supongo que todos los ganadores de meses anteriores habrán recibido sus iPods.



Apúntenme a la opción B cuando sea menester... 


Saludos


----------



## Kujire (30 Sep 2009)

spheratu dijo:


> Hamijos,una pregunta,como veis a iberdrola? Soportes? resistencias? punto de entrada?
> Gracias majos.



Hola majo

como veo que los ibexeros están "apagados o fuera de cobertura" me animo yo(pero te advierto que no sigo el ibex habitualmente) ...pues para invertir en Iberdrola ...ahora.... hay que tenerlos O_O bien puestos. Aparentemente estaría comenzando un movimiento alcista que seguro que ha llamado tu atención verdad?

Pues para nada! veo un nubarrón bajista en ciernes. Podríamos volver a ver los 6.90, pero será la confirmación de que cuanto más arriba .... más duele al caer. Así que,... tú verás si quieres arresgar unos lereles ....

Para soportes y esas cosas, a ver si Burney te echa una mano con los gráficos que últimamente está hecho todo un picasso bursátil.... yo es que soy más espiritual


----------



## Mulder (30 Sep 2009)

Pues yo votaré mañana según como vea la cosa.

Mañana o superamos máximos anuales ya de una vez o nos iremos al guano y votaré B. El timing ya está agotado.

De todas formas parece que octubre es un mes fuertemente tendencial o se sube mucho o se baja mucho, a lo mejor este año nos sorprenden con un lateral.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Sep 2009)

Y allá van...



> El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de octubre:
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.891,20 + 3% = 12.247,94)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.891,20 - 3% = 11.534,46)
> ...


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo votaré mañana según como vea la cosa.
> 
> Mañana o superamos máximos anuales ya de una vez o nos iremos al guano y votaré B. El timing ya está agotado.
> 
> De todas formas parece que octubre es un mes fuertemente tendencial o se sube mucho o se baja mucho, a lo mejor este año nos sorprenden con un lateral.




Ni frio ni calor... como en los viejos tiempos... 


Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Sep 2009)

Mulder, un lateral en plena Gran resistencia... puede ser muy provechoso (para ellos claro... jaja).

Kuji `__´tate quieta que te conozco... jajaja

Por lo demás, queda un día menos para el mes más esperado (de todos los años ).

Yo ya dí mi opinión "No me moverán..." 

Buenas Noches que hoy ya voy colado...


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

Como mañana no podré estar pendiente voy a estrenarme con los stops dinámicos... por si viene el guano y tal... 


SD al 0,4%...


Creo que mañana dejaré de ser accionista de cintra... 


Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Y allá van...



Ponme un C


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Sep 2009)

Apuntado, yo me voy a dormir que cuando duermo poco compro en máximos y vendo en mínimos, y no es broma, la falta de sueño es terrible para estas cosas, te conviertes en un pelele del mercado (más de lo habitual) y te desquicias enseguida (más de lo habitual).

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de octubre:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.891,20 + 3% = 12.247,94)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.891,20 - 3% = 11.534,46)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 12.247,94 y 11.534,46)


tonuel -------------------- B ------------------ -1
pepitoria ------------------ C ------------------ 0


----------



## Burney (30 Sep 2009)

Wenas a todos:

He estado muy liado y no he podido seguir casi nada el mercado...

Subo grafico IBEX actualizado y me pongo al dia del hilo:







Qué pinta más bajista hace IBM... parece haber terminado una tercera onda alcista (onda 5 de elliott)... divergencia bajista en MACD diario... 







Interesantes las FAES si superasen los 4,80 euros... las voy a tener en vigilancia... 










spheratu dijo:


> Hamijos,una pregunta,como veis a iberdrola? Soportes? resistencias? punto de entrada?
> Gracias majos.



El soporte que le veo es el 6,25-6,30. Resistencia el 6,90.

Puntos de entrada la zona del 6,25-6,30 y la superación del 6,90. Por descontado que si se rompen a la baja esos niveles hay que aplicar stop.


----------



## Burney (30 Sep 2009)

Interesante gráfico del crudo... si no se rompe a la baja la zona de 65 $ no descartaría que fuese a tocar la parte superior del canal...








Menudo H-C-H que parece estar formándose en las AMD... las estoy siguiendo para probar con largos en 4.90.







En el SP500 la directriz alcista está por la zona del 1050... y la linea superior de la cuña está algo por encima del 1080... os recuerdo que estas cuñas hacia arriba suelen romper hacia abajo... asi que cuidado con los largos...

A destacar que en 1085-1090 pasa una directriz bajista importantísima y de largo plazo... yo no creo que se supere sin antes haber corregido como mínimo hasta los 1000 puntos... 







Para terminar por hoy, las ARIAs... 

En el intradiario de corto plazo la están moviendo dentro de un canal ligeramente alcista. Para la caida que lleva el rebote es muy débil... La base del canal esta ahora más o menos en el 2,20. si se rompe a la baja ese nivel sería señal de venta.

Por mi parte prefiero no arriesgar y esperar por si llegaran al 1,80...


----------



## carvil (30 Sep 2009)

Buenos dias 


Mi voto para la encuesta


tonuel -------------------- B ------------------ -1
pepitoria ------------------ C ------------------ 0
carvil---------------------- A------------------ +1



Salu2


----------



## Bambi (30 Sep 2009)

buenas, en esa encuesta no votar la opción B acarreará baneo perpetuo inmediato ¿no? quiero decir, hablamos de octubre, como se enteren en el foro...

burney welcome back me tenías preocupado ten cuidado con la Duff que engancha, chale un ojo a FCC si puedes... y coincido que muy tímido el rebote de las Ariad, parecía que iban a cerrar más arriba


----------



## tarrito (30 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> buenas, en esa encuesta no votar la opción B acarreará baneo perpetuo inmediato ¿no? quiero decir, hablamos de octubre, como se enteren en el foro...
> 
> burney welcome back me tenías preocupado ten cuidado con la Duff que engancha, chale un ojo a FCC si puedes... y coincido que muy tímido el rebote de las Ariad, parecía que iban a cerrar más arriba



Buenas Bambi, también me interesan las FCC. 
¿Creéis que se van rápido hacia los 34-35€? ¿Pueden llegar alrededor de los 40 si esto no se hunde en Octubre?
Para Burney: Muchas gracias por tus gráficos y las líneas que echas, me son muy útiles.

Saludos a todo@s


----------



## Bambi (30 Sep 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Buenas Bambi, también me interesan las FCC.
> ¿Creéis que se van rápido hacia los 34-35€? ¿Pueden llegar alrededor de los 40 si esto no se hunde en Octubre?



eso creo y espero si, por eso entré ayer a 31,5 aunque ya llevaban un subidón del 7%, la resistencia que rompieron ayer llevaba meses y mira como fue la subida una vez rota...

sin embargo el problema es lo de siempre: las altura a las que estamos, como comentan aqui: Ecotrader Estrategias - elEconomista.es no es raro que si tenemos una bajada como la semana pasada FCC volviera a 30 (teoricamente ahora soporte), si se mantienen ahí sería mejor momento de entrar que ahora

edito: en el artículo tienes los objetivos y SL claros, ahí ya verás si te compensa ganancia/riesgo para como está el valor actualmente


----------



## tarrito (30 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> eso creo y espero si, por eso entré ayer a 31,5 aunque ya llevaban un subidón del 7%, la resistencia que rompieron ayer llevaba meses y mira como fue la subida una vez rota...
> 
> sin embargo el problema es lo de siempre: las altura a las que estamos, como comentan aqui: Ecotrader Estrategias - elEconomista.es no es raro que si tenemos una bajada como la semana pasada FCC volviera a 30 (teoricamente ahora soporte), si se mantienen ahí sería mejor momento de entrar que ahora



También las tengo de media a 31.5 pero yo estaba pillado desde octubre 2008 : . Ahora me pongo stoploss mental a 30


----------



## Bambi (30 Sep 2009)

pon el SL a 29,5 , si vuelve a 30 debería haber demanda una vez rota esa resistencia y se mantendría ahí (salvo guano generalizado etc etc), pero pon el SL real, no "mental" que luego vienen las pilladas


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2009)

Las ARIA las veo aún más abajo, en 1,50, pero sigo opinando que para este precio levantaran posiblemente muy fuerte al alza después.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2009)

Por cierto, se acerca Octubre y tal

Tonuel, certificados y banderas japonesas hace un año.


----------



## until (30 Sep 2009)

Buenos dias!


Me apunto


tonuel -------------------- B ------------------ -1
pepitoria ------------------ C ---------------- 0
carvil---------------------- A------------------ +1
until.............................B........................-1


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Sep 2009)

Buenos días
Sigo apretando esfínteres(sigo corto)
Aunque ser cansino no garantiza plusvalías
Además,quiero mi bandera de Japón

Mi previsión para Octubre...... NPI
Demasiados factores en curso.Lo natural sería guano,pero no veo la rotación y ya están pensando inyectar más.Tanto en bancos regionales como apoyo al consumo.Como les den la pastuqui...
Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Sep 2009)

El eur/usd ha roto la directriz bajista

La corrección parece concluida


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Sep 2009)

tonuel -------------------- B ------------------ -1
pepitoria ------------------ C ---------------- 0
carvil---------------------- A------------------ +1
until.............................B............... .........-1
Lecter............................B............... .........-1 hacia los 3500 del ibex


----------



## Bambi (30 Sep 2009)

este hilo sin Mulder diciendo "está entrando mucho dinero en el stoxx en los 2890" no vale nada

Mulder i miss you, si dicen que digan


----------



## Mulder (30 Sep 2009)

A las buenas tardes!



Bambi dijo:


> este hilo sin Mulder diciendo "está entrando mucho dinero en el stoxx en los 2890" no vale nada
> 
> Mulder i miss you, si dicen que digan



Si es que hoy no hay nada que comentar, ni siquiera del dinero, que apenas se ha movido del sitio en toda la mañana. La batería de datos de hoy entre las 14:!5 y las 17:30 nos va a dar mucho movimiento, ya veremos hacia donde, recto hacia arriba, hacia abajo o zigzag para quedarnos en el mismo sitio esperando.


----------



## carvil (30 Sep 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> El eur/usd ha roto la directriz bajista
> 
> La corrección parece concluida




El dolar estaba cerrando el gap del lunes, no ha roto el soporte 76.635. Ahora cuando empiece a subir veremos que ocurre con la resistencia 77



Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Sep 2009)

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de octubre:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.891,20 + 3% = 12.247,94)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.891,20 - 3% = 11.534,46)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 12.247,94 y 11.534,46)

Razono mi voto: Estamos en tendencia alcista, creo que durante el mesde de octubre haremos máximo anual (bi o trianual creo yo), y a partir de ahí caeremos fuerte. Con lo cual a final de mes creo que estaremos más abajo que ahora... 

tonuel -------------------- B ------------------ -1
pepitoria ------------------ C ---------------- 0
carvil---------------------- A------------------ +1
until.............................B............... .........-1
Lecter............................B............... .........-1 hacia los 3500 del ibex
LCASC .......................... B ....................... -1

PD: Gracias x el ipod! 
PD2: Recordad que hoy hay cierre trimestral...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Sep 2009)

Cuidado dentro de diz minutos...

*14:15 US - Informe de empleo ADP
14:30 US - PIB: previsto: -1,2%; previo: -1%
15:45 US - ISM de Chicago: previsto: 52.0; previo: 50.0
16:30 US- Reservas de petróleo
*
Saludos...


----------



## spheratu (30 Sep 2009)

tonuel -------------------- B ------------------ -1
pepitoria ------------------ C ---------------- 0
carvil---------------------- A------------------ +1
until.............................B............... .........-1
Lecter............................B............... .........-1 hacia los 3500 del ibex
LCASC .......................... B ....................... -1
Spheratu..........................A.......................+2

Simplemente,el guano llegará cuando los bancos centrales empiecen a retirar dinero,y como la bolsa siempre se adelanta,pues yo calculo que en febrero-marzo de 2010 empezará la guanización.
De momento,alcista hasta navidad.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Sep 2009)

Yo ya estoy posicionando corto,con un 20% de lo previsto.
Espero que suba para darle duro a los banquitos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Sep 2009)

Mucho peor de lo esperado:
*ADP: Se esperaba -210.000 y queda en -254.000
*
Saludos...

PD: Spheratu, ese +2 es porque yo lo valgo... :o


----------



## spheratu (30 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Spheratu, ese +2 es porque yo lo valgo... :o
> 
> Saludos...



Jeje En fin,nadie tiene la famosa bola de cristal,pero si yo fuera mano fuerte,me cepillaba a todos los cortos que están saliendo de debajo de las piedras. No preveo noticias fuertes ni cosas extremas por parte de Bernanke ni Trichet.Toda la banca va a aguantar este año sin mayores complicaciones,y el efecto "yanosestamosrecuperandista" está en pleno auge bulltrapense.
Asi que no veo excusas para guanizar,al contrario,veo excusas para inflar el globo mas y mas.


----------



## Mulder (30 Sep 2009)

Pues a pesar del dato parece que seguimos en lateral, eso sí, por debajo de los mínimos de hoy, están haciendo suelta pero sin exageraciones.


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo ya estoy posicionando corto,con un 20% de lo previsto.
> Espero que suba para darle duro a los banquitos.



Aquí estoy...


¿Como te fueron los cortos en cintra esta mañana...?

A mi me saltó el SD con 13 centimacos de plusvas... 


Ahora mismo estoy cargando cortos, pero a lo mejor entro largo... ya veremos...




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Aquí estoy...
> 
> 
> ¿Como te fueron los cortos en cintra esta mañana...?
> ...



No habia cortos de cintra en Interdin.

He cargado ahora en Iberia a 2.12 y Mapfre en 3.05.
Le voy a meter a TEL,GAS N,SAN y POP hoy sin falta.


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Sep 2009)

Desde las elecciones germanas,ni un dato bueno.
Jorl!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Sep 2009)

spheratu dijo:


> Jeje En fin,nadie tiene la famosa bola de cristal,pero si yo fuera mano fuerte,me cepillaba a todos los cortos que están saliendo de debajo de las piedras. No preveo noticias fuertes ni cosas extremas por parte de Bernanke ni Trichet.Toda la banca va a aguantar este año sin mayores complicaciones,y el efecto "yanosestamosrecuperandista" está en pleno auge bulltrapense.
> Asi que no veo excusas para guanizar,al contrario,veo excusas para inflar el globo mas y mas.



No, si lo digo por el +2... no te vale con sumar un punto, que quieres sumar 2? 

Saludos....

PD: es A +1, B -1 o C 0


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Sep 2009)

Tambien tengo a Abengoa,FCC y Abertis en el radar.

PD: No le meto a criteria por que no hay....Tonuel dale,estas son plusvalias seguras


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> PD: No le meto a criteria por que no hay....Tonuel dale,estas son plusvalias seguras



Corto en criteria a 3,545... :o


No iba a darle porque creo que va a subir... pero que cojones... me voy a comer... 



Saludos


----------



## spheratu (30 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No, si lo digo por el +2... no te vale con sumar un punto, que quieres sumar 2?
> 
> Saludos....
> 
> PD: es A +1, B -1 o C 0



Ah coño,perdón lo había entendido mal :o
tonuel -------------------- B ------------------ -1
pepitoria ------------------ C ---------------- 0
carvil---------------------- A------------------ +1
until.............................B............... .........-1
Lecter............................B............... .........-1 hacia los 3500 del ibex
LCASC .......................... B ....................... -1
Spheratu..........................A............... ........+1


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Sep 2009)

Corto al botas 11.2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Sep 2009)

A volar!

*PIB USA -0,7% cuando se esperaba -1,2 %
*
Saludos...


----------



## tarrito (30 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tambien tengo a Abengoa,FCC y Abertis en el radar.
> 
> PD: No le meto a criteria por que no hay....Tonuel dale,estas son plusvalias seguras



Cuando te refieres a estos valores ¿es para ponerte corto?.
es que llevo FCC a 31.5 y por gráfico y valoraciones personales "varias" : creo que puede llegar a 34-35 más bien fácil.

Si opináis diferente y sabéis algo que no sé, me gustaría que lo compartieras 
Gracias


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A volar!
> 
> *PIB USA -0,7% cuando se esperaba -1,2 %
> *
> Saludos...



Pues yo no veo volar nada... a las 15:45 todos aquí otra vez... 


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Sep 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Cuando te refieres a estos valores ¿es para ponerte corto?.
> es que llevo FCC a 31.5 y por gráfico y valoraciones personales "varias" : creo que puede llegar a 34-35 más bien fácil.
> 
> Si opináis diferente y sabéis algo que no sé, me gustaría que lo compartieras
> Gracias



Yo ayer le meti cortos intradia y le saque 50 centimos... yo ahora mismo solo opero a corto,yo en tu lugar pondria stop en 32,si sube ganas si llega ahi no pierdes.


----------



## Mulder (30 Sep 2009)

Nada se ha movido significativamente, ha entrado algo de dinero con el dato PIB, pero en este momento siguen soltando, siempre poco a poco, no quieren movimientos exagerados.

edito: OJO! el eurodolar y el franco suizo se están *desplomando* literalmente. Mucho cuidado con esto!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Sep 2009)

El euro dollar esta bajando a pincho


----------



## Mulder (30 Sep 2009)

La hostia que se está pegando el franco suizo es antológica, mucho más exagerada que el eurodólar. No se si esto tiene algo que ver con el cierre de trimestre.


----------



## donpepito (30 Sep 2009)

Buenas tardes....

Con subidas en PM en ARIAd... pasaremos los 2.30USD ... hoy???


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Sep 2009)

Estoy viendo en el ticker CNBC que la demanda de hipotecas usanas bajando.
A ver si amplían la noticia.Todo se tuerce hoyjan.


----------



## donpepito (30 Sep 2009)

Eso de las hipotecas.. es de ayer ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Sep 2009)

De Cárpatos:

*PIB EEUU
*
PIB final del segundo trimestre se revisa al alza de -1% a -0,7% dando la sorpresa pues los operadores esperaban -1,2 %.

Deflactor sin cambios que era lo esperado. PCE price index, +1,4% una décima más de lo esperado, core +2 % que era lo esperado.

¿Causas de esta revisión al alza tan fuerte?

En primer lugar el consumo, que en lugar de -1% ahora se da -0,9%.

El gasto empresariales pasa de -10,9% a -9,6%.

Las exportaciones bajan menos de lo esperado, -4,1 % en lugar de -5%.

Los inventarios empeoran de -159.200 a -160.200 millones.

Como vemos por tanto, el gasto del consumidor y el empresarial menos malo de lo que parecía en un principio. Tampoco es para el repique de campanas, pero es mejor de lo esperado y por tanto bueno para bolsas y malo para bonos. *Es la primera vez desde 1947, con tantos trimestres en negativo.*

Saludos...

PD: Y nosotros en máximos anuales!...


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Eso de las hipotecas.. es de ayer ...



Veo en la web la noticia con fecha de hoy.Y en el ticker no salía ayer.Quizá el dato es de ayer y el comentario de hoy.
Yo que se!!

Mortgage Demand Falls Despite Lower Rates - Real Estate * US * News * Story - CNBC.com

Zampada tochos se avecina !!



Pd:Feliz page 4000 to everybody comeguarejander. Aigüasjiar.


----------



## donpepito (30 Sep 2009)

No pasa nada... lo veo descontado de ayer... no creo que repercuta hoy....

Ariad 2.35USD en PM... XD

Just happens to be in the wolf's favor, the small sheep (and piggies) get eaten alive....


----------



## Mulder (30 Sep 2009)

Señores me acabo de dar cuenta de que el dinero indica que deberíamos estar 30-40 puntos más abajo, esto junto al tema de las divisas y otras razones que me dan mis sistemas, me hace pensar que ahora tocan cortos hasta 2840-2820.

Por hoy me voy a poner corto durante un rato aunque no voy a mantenerlos mucho tiempo.

Recuerden que mañana es dia 1, normalmente alcista, pero eso ya lo veremos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Sep 2009)

Que golfos son,mirar el subidon que le han dado a Iberia,han empaledado que da gusto en 5 minutos jajajaja


----------



## pyn (30 Sep 2009)

donpepito según la teoria de luca_cadalora si en PM hay gap al alza, tiende a cerrarlo durante la sesión para luego irse al abismo...


----------



## carvil (30 Sep 2009)

Bueno hoy parece que tampoco toca subida 


Soporte en el E-Mini 1049-1052



Salu2


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

*Quiero guano...



COJONES...*



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Sep 2009)

Yeaaahhhhh!!
y el DAx se da la vuelta!!


----------



## Bambi (30 Sep 2009)

no te preocupes pyn, si el PM no indica un carajo de lo que realmente va a hacer el valor finalmente, ni en un sentido ni otro


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Sep 2009)

DJI pierde soporte 9750!!

Poooodeeeemoooos!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Sep 2009)

Nos vamos para abajo,sin prisa pero sin pausa


----------



## pyn (30 Sep 2009)

¿Sin prisa? Mi monitor tiene una vela de 5 minutos de -65 puntos

¿Quién ha abierto el desagüe?


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

Ohhhh yeahhh.... 


Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Sep 2009)

Indice gestores Chicago SePT peor que agosto.CNBC


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

Saludos


----------



## carvil (30 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *Quiero guano...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Parece que te han oido en Wall Street


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Sep 2009)

Ojo
DJI 9650 es la base del canal amplio que intuía

Si lo perdemos,guano del bueno!!


----------



## Kujire (30 Sep 2009)

​hún-de-te!!!!!!


----------



## Bambi (30 Sep 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Parece que te han oido en Wall Street



¿es que los demás días tenían el hilo musical fuerte?


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Sep 2009)

Canal roto en vertical 
Dios bendiga y proteja a los usanos.Y a nosotros


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2009)

Esto va pa arriba, señores


----------



## pyn (30 Sep 2009)

Awiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiita, nos vemos en los 11590


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ​hún-de-te!!!!!!




Eso!!
Y unos carácteres!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Sep 2009)

No se si poner el cazo o aguantar los cortos llevo mil leuros intradia de plusvalias


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

*Vamosssssss.... *



*COJONES...* :



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Sep 2009)

Dji 9640 perdido
Nuevos mínimos!!


----------



## pyn (30 Sep 2009)

La gráfica del día 24 es prácticamente calcada.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Sep 2009)

cerrado corto san en 11.02 18 centimacos de plus jajajajaja jodete botas jajajaja


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> cerrado corto san en 11.02 18 centimacos de plus jajajajaja jodete botas jajajaja




Cagón... :


Saludos :


----------



## Bambi (30 Sep 2009)

siempre nos quedará Ari..OH SHIT


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Cagón... :
> 
> 
> Saludos :



Mantego cortos en mapfre e iberia


----------



## donpepito (30 Sep 2009)

ARIAd... acumulación... los peques salen ... los grandes compran... así es el juego!


----------



## Burney (30 Sep 2009)

holas, no sé qué ha pasado pero ojo que el SP500 está a punto de romper a la baja la directriz alcista que veis en el gráfico.

Si se confirma y también la pérdida del 1040 (el soporte del viernes pasado) toca ostia de la buena al menos hasta los 1000 puntos.

Por cierto, otro put más del SAN que me he pillado hace un momento. Ya tengo 7...


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Sep 2009)

Dji proximo soporte zona 9620


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

Menuda toña.... jojojo... 


Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Sep 2009)

Y aún falta el dato de inventario de petróleo
DJI 9620 perforado.Caída libre

EDITO
Proxima parada 9580.

9620 va aguantando


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

*tonuel was here...*




y corto desde arriba del todo... con dos cojones... 


Saludos


----------



## Bambi (30 Sep 2009)

visitantes esporádicos del hilo yatelodeciayoistas posteando en 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2009)

Vamos a ver caiditas durante un par de semanas

Después otra vez pa arriba


----------



## Burney (30 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *tonuel was here...*
> 
> y corto desde arriba del todo... con dos cojones...
> 
> Saludos



llevas abriendo cortos todos los dias desde...... 

algún dia tenias que acertar... por cojones 

tienes a nelson listo para el combate?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> donpepito según la teoria de luca_cadalora si en PM hay gap al alza, tiende a cerrarlo durante la sesión para luego irse al abismo...



En efecto, siempre cierra el gap, hoy lo ha hecho muy rápido.

Con la oxtia que nos estamos dando debería volar hoy...

Estoy por meter 5 miniibex cortos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Sep 2009)

Justo me han levantado el baneo por opinar de las goticas para el guano, menos mal!!!


Por cierto, vaya bofetada me han metido en LGND que las llevo a 2,45... no sé si acumular...


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Justo me han levantado el baneo por opinar de las goticas para el guano, menos mal!!!
> 
> 
> Por cierto, vaya bofetada me han metido en LGND que las llevo a 2,45... no sé si acumular...



¿baneo?, ¿que te ha pasado?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿baneo?, ¿que te ha pasado?



Ya ves, me banearon ¿¿?? Calopez sabrá 

Por eso no le pude dar las gracias a Kuji por sus analisis... aunque la verdad que preferiría no llevar ninguna acción excepto aria y pillar un contrato a corto de esos de 10k de garantías...


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

Mulder... :


Estoy intentando descifrar este gráfico...







dime algo por diosssss...... :



Saludos :


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2009)

deja el ibex tonuel 

eso es para juanlu y cia


----------



## Bambi (30 Sep 2009)

es interesante observar como no hay ningún tipo de correlación con, pongamos, el gráfico del DJ o el S&P


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Sep 2009)

Lo siento si es off-topc 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SWS3ofzuiMU&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SWS3ofzuiMU&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>​


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... :
> 
> 
> Estoy intentando descifrar este gráfico...
> ...



Creo que esta ocupado buscando los maximos


----------



## argan (30 Sep 2009)

Wataru y aksarben podrían ser los primeros en ganar una encuesta sin haber votado la opción A :eek: dijo:


> Almenos solo hay que comprar 2 ipod.


----------



## Burney (30 Sep 2009)

tonuel ese gráfico indica que tienes que abrir largos a granel...


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Sep 2009)

Ojo que DJI pierde los 9620 si saltamos un poco!!


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

Burney dijo:


> tonuel ese gráfico indica que tienes que abrir largos a granel...



Otro dia... que ahora mismo llevo un 10% de plusvas... 


Saludos


----------



## tarrito (30 Sep 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Creo que esta ocupado buscando los maximos



Ironic Mode ON

no tenéis ni idea, Todo ha pasado porque a los mercados no les ha sentado bien el fichaje de Alonso por Ferrari 

ahora los más list@s que saquen conclusiones: Ferrari-Santander, etc etc
jajajaja


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Sep 2009)

Pa qué contaros lo que se me está relajando el ohete!!

Parecía una contractura ya!!


----------



## Alexandros (30 Sep 2009)

Hola a todos, este mes postearé alguna tontada por el hilo para no perder la costumbre seraenoctubreista 

La noticía positiva del día:

Cit Group Inc 2.87-1.98 / *-40.82%*
_
CIT (NYSE: CIT) es una compañía con estatus de holding bancario con más de $60 mil millones de activos para arrendamiento y financiamiento. Por más de 100 años, CIT ha brindado servicios de préstamos, de asesoramiento y de arrendamiento a empresas pequeñas y del mercado intermedio dirigidos por una experiencia y enfoque únicos en la industria. Con sede principal en la ciudad de Nueva York, CIT es una compañía de la lista de Fortune 500._

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LoSMwTqWW44&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LoSMwTqWW44&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>​


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Pa qué contaros lo que se me está relajando el ohete!!
> 
> Parecía una contractura ya!!




No me jodas que aun aguantabas los cortos del otro dia... :



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

La putada es que aun no estamos en* octubre*... que cabrones... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Ojo que DJI pierde los 9620 si saltamos un poco!!




Parece que aguanta... Kujire cojones empuja un poco... diossssss.... :



Saludos :


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No me jodas que aun aguantabas los cortos del otro dia... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Po zí.Un poco más y entraré en beneficios!!


----------



## pyn (30 Sep 2009)

Pero si Mulder en su último post avisaba que estábamos en sobrecompra, que iba a ponerse corto. Lo ha clavado.


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Sep 2009)

Hoy es -1 de octubre, ¿no?


----------



## aksarben (30 Sep 2009)

Pues el caso es que no creo que hayamos ganado aún la porra...


----------



## carvil (30 Sep 2009)

Dolar en retirada habrá que asegurar ganancias 


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (30 Sep 2009)

Ya pasó el festival de los osos, yo también me he puesto corto en el Stoxx y me he ganado un pico, casi desde lo más alto, no está mal.

Pero ahora las cosas ya no están tan claras, esta corrección era necesaria para enfilar *máximos* (si, he dicho máximos) con garantías, *aun no se ha roto nada* (el canal de Burney si ) pero para ponernos bajistas con garantías deberíamos empezar por romper a la baja el 2812 del Stoxx, una vez pasado ese nivel nos queda el 2791 que comentaba este lunes pasado, este nivel es 1 punto por debajo del mínimo semanal.

Podemos seguir bajando pero hay que romper necesariamente esos niveles para estar seguros, llevamos varias semanas holgazaneando entre el 2800-2900 del Stoxx, toda esa zona es un inmenso lateral en si mismo, sobre todo por la parte de arriba.

Creo que votaré por subidas en el mes de octubre, pero me esperaré a que acabe la sesión de hoy.

Lo siento por los osos, pero solo digo lo que veo en mis gráficos


----------



## pyn (30 Sep 2009)

Ya hemos tocado los 11590 en el miniibex. Ahora tocará rebotar un poquito y mañana más bajada.


----------



## Mulder (30 Sep 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Pero si Mulder en su último post avisaba que estábamos en sobrecompra, que iba a ponerse corto. Lo ha clavado.



El timing es fundamental hamijo, hay que hacer las cosas en el momento preciso, ni antes, ni después.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Sep 2009)

Lo que yo me temía... lo comenté antes de ser baneado, igual tenemos un guano fake de órdago para pillar a los Osos... o igual la teoría de pepón se cumple... como sea así ESE SI QUE SABE DE TIMING!!!


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo siento por los osos, pero solo digo lo que veo en mis gráficos




Lo que dicen mis gráficos es que me acabo de embolsar más de un 10% de plusvalias...


Cerrado corto en cintra a 3,47...


Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (30 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo que dicen mis gráficos es que me acabo de embolsar más de un 10% de plusvalias...
> 
> Cerrado corto en cintra a 3,47...



¡que casualidad! yo también tengo hoy plusvalías del 10%


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¡que casualidad! yo también tengo hoy plusvalías del 10%



Si sumo las plusvalias de esta mañana en cintra se me queda en un 15%... lo siento hamijo... usted pierde... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (30 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Lo que yo me temía... lo comenté antes de ser baneado, igual tenemos un guano fake de órdago para pillar a los Osos... o igual la teoría de pepón se cumple... como sea así ESE SI QUE SABE DE TIMING!!!



Pues si, pero no suelta ni una de lo que sabe.

Pepon26 ¡yo te invoco!

(a ver si me va a caer un rayo como el otro día y me jode el ordenador de nuevo)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Sep 2009)

Amí me mide 25 cm perdéis los 2 XD!

Anda dejaros de niñadas y vamos a ver cómo evoluciona esto...


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues si, pero no suelta ni una de lo que sabe.
> 
> Pepon26 ¡yo te invoco!
> 
> (a ver si me va a caer un rayo como el otro día y me jode el ordenador de nuevo)



Mulder... tengo bajo la mesa un SAI como el que te puse el otro dia... cómpratelo ya cojones... :o


Saludos


----------



## pyn (30 Sep 2009)

25 en reposo?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Sep 2009)

Puff estoy megapillado con DPTR HYTM y LGND...

Y me caga meter un corto al Chulibex... capaz de irse a los 12.500 de aquí al viernes...

Cago entodo... las que tengo en el punto de mira, suben, o no bajan lo soficiente (kool, GTXI) a este paso no me van a entrar las órdenes de compra...


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Amí me mide 25 cm perdéis los 2 XD!
> 
> Anda dejaros de niñadas y vamos a ver cómo evoluciona esto...




Mierda... me iba a poner largo pero me he despistado contando los billetes de las plusvalias...


Otro dia será... 



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Sep 2009)

Buenas Tardes ^__^!

Nos están dando poca hoy ¿en? 

Ánimos... ya subiremos, otra cosa no queda jaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas Tardes ^__^!
> 
> Nos están dando poca hoy ¿en?
> 
> Ánimos... ya subiremos, otra cosa no queda jaja



No acumules más eh pisha!

Me están dando la del bastinazo.....


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Sep 2009)

Vendido corto de iBex en 11680
-2,68%

Epicoooooo.He tenido momentos de -10%


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Sep 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No acumules más eh pisha!
> 
> Me están dando la del bastinazo.....



Juas no no... ya en la cuenta solo me queda "pa" emergencias, diario y vacaciones y eso JAMÁS se toca jaja.

Lo de pisha a los que son extranjeros, como tu , les queda fatal... jaja

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas no no... ya en la cuenta solo me queda "pa" emergencias, diario y vacaciones y eso JAMÁS se toca jaja.
> 
> Lo de pisha a los que son extranjeros, como tu , les queda fatal... jaja
> 
> Un saludo



Sólo lo uso con segundas, y hacia gaditanos evidentemente 

No soy un quillo miarma sevillano grasioso como os gusta decír  así que no te preocupes! tengo acentro más bien de la Rioja...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mierda... me iba a poner largo pero me he despistado contando los billetes de las plusvalias...
> 
> 
> Otro dia será...
> ...




Gracias Tonuel, es todo un halago que le distraiga mi pene 

Pensando en qué gastar las plusvalías :


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Sep 2009)

Abierto largo de ibex en 11722

Para eso son los canales,digo


----------



## Bambi (30 Sep 2009)

estos apocalipsis cada vez duran menos, cuando llegue el guano de verdad el eco de los YATELODECIAYO van a hacer resquebrajar los cimientos del universo


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

Mañana promete... sube bonito... ven con papá... 



A las 16:00 os quiero ver a todos aquí...



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Sep 2009)

Como una moto
He cogido un warri fuera del dinero y ya llevo un +3.57%

Se queda abierto pa mañana.No hagan esto en sus casas

Voy a dibujar un rato.Hasta mañana


----------



## Mulder (30 Sep 2009)

Dinero en máximos del día ahora mismo, señalando unos 20-40 puntos por encima de donde estamos ahora, cuidado con los cortos que aun queden.


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

Cárpatos dijo:


> *Mundo hedge Fund*
> 
> El dato de PMI de Chicago ha sentado mal en el mundillo y generado mucha desconfianza. Ya había mucho respeto por del dato de empleo, pero ahora nadie quiere complicarse hasta conocer mañana el dato de ISM de manufacturas, por si acaso siguiera los pasos del de Chicago.
> 
> ...




Saludos


----------



## Kujire (30 Sep 2009)

*Breaking News ... Locos por el Nasdaq*

Cómo van sus inversiones? (añado mis opiniones nuevas a las de ayer, para ver la evolución de por dónde vamos, añado 2 empresas en plan bonus)



> ARIA se está manteniendo en zona de compra, todo correcto de momento, seguimos alcistas sin romper mínimos de ayer, atentos. Como ven con paciencia siempre mejor
> 
> --- 29/09 Si se mantiene por encima de los valores de ayer, al cierre, nos estaría enseñando una posible señal de entrada.





> HTYM cada vez me confirma mis primeros análisis y continúa buscando un apoyo, de momento esperamos fuera.
> 
> --- 29/09 La tenemos en rebote desde ayer, yo de momento no entraría en este valor, este movimiento ha sido lo más probable por un cierre de cortos por lo que hay que ir con cuidado.





> KOOL ya está generando tímidas plusvalías, por lo que hemos acertado. (me doy dos besos)
> 
> --- 29/09 ha dado señal de largos, busquen un buen punto de entrada por si les interesa. Han de ir con volúmen, porque lo que se le puede sacar son 0,10c$ mientras no rompa. Ideal será comprar por debajo de 0.60c$





> DPTR si alguien se quiere arriesgar que pruebe con esta amiga, en principio nos daría señal de largos, yo casi no me lo creo... pero aparentemente está alcista, objetivo 2$.
> 
> --- 29/09 Atentos a esta cotización, podría estar confirmando señal de entrada.





> LGND--- continúa pesando en entorno bajista, sin embargo la veo con posibilidades de recuperar...... lean un libro mientras





> GTXI--- Está dando señal de venta, no confirmada pero tampoco tiene intención de bajar mucho, por lo que me temo que se les va a pasar el arroz si esperan a que se ponga a tiro



Para su info: La compra de estas acciones supone un alto riesgo de pérdida de su capital, así que valoren su riesgo.

Como van hoy?

DPTR	1.74 -0.05 -2.79%	Delta Petroleum Corp. 
LGND	2.30 -0.02 -0.86%	Ligand Pharmaceuticals Inc. 
HYTM	0.665	-0.010 -1.48%	Hythiam Inc. from list
KOOL	0.627	+0.027 4.45%	ThermoGenesis Corp. 
ARIA	2.23	-0.02-0.89%	Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc.


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Sep 2009)

Eh, eh! xD que las Hytm ya las están manipulando al alza... (por ahora jaja).

Gracias por el análisis Kuji... ahora yo repito...a mi las DPTR no me molan nada...

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (30 Sep 2009)

PSDV ... están haciendo un buen pull-back... el que vendió hace unos días... ha triunfado. XD


----------



## Kujire (30 Sep 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Eh, eh! xD que las Hytm ya las están manipulando al alza... (por ahora jaja).
> 
> Gracias por el análisis Kuji... ahora yo repito...a mi las DPTR no me molan nada...
> 
> Un saludo



Cierto han cambiado en un pestañeo:o, ummm podría respetar el esquema del rebotillo del otro día, veamos como va la cosa. Es curioso pero si continúa así es posible que se mantenga por encima del punto de rebote en la corrección que está padeciendo........ ése sería un momento indicado para entrar o ampliar posición

DPTR a mí tampoco, pero éstos son papelitos, y aki los intercambiamos si creemos que se va hacia algún lado, es obvio que esta empresa es para especular


----------



## Bambi (30 Sep 2009)

el Bob ese, es del mismo RBOS que tuvieron que salvar de la bancarrota con ayudas de nosecuantos mil millones de libras ¿no? a ver si va a ser estratega jefe de Wishful Thinking Investments más bien


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Sep 2009)

Bueno, os dejo al cuidado... ojito con los Josticks ò_Ó!!

Ta ahora


----------



## Bambi (30 Sep 2009)

Tonuel deja la playstation coño que como te descuides aún se te ponen verdes los índices, verás tu como se va a poner buffete como se encuentre esto así :


----------



## donpepito (30 Sep 2009)

Opssss..... cambio de rumbo!!!!


----------



## Kujire (30 Sep 2009)

yo por mi cierro el chiringuito ahora mismo... y os invito a una barbacoa!

si es que .... luego dicen que septiembre es malo

ED: ya tenemos a las Arias en positivo, muy tímidamente pero echarle un ojo al negociado ....aki hay tomate


----------



## donpepito (30 Sep 2009)

Lo de octubre si que es un wft...


----------



## donpepito (30 Sep 2009)

Los de CTIC... están que lo venden todo... esto si que es un "scam" de los buenos.

CTIC Cell Therapeutics sells Italy operations


----------



## Kujire (30 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lo de octubre si que es un wft...



es normal, mucha gente vive de esto...si ya de primeras nos ponemos alcistas pues como que el negocio no funciona, "necesitamos tensión" ....ummm no sé dónde habré oído eso antes:


----------



## donpepito (30 Sep 2009)

Las ONTy tambien están en verde.. parece que se han cansado de mover el arbolito... llevan unos cuantos días seguidos, atizando!!!


----------



## donpepito (30 Sep 2009)

En el iBEX no será... porque ya ves... mete dinero en el SAN y echate a dormir!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> yo por mi cierro el chiringuito ahora mismo... y os invito a una barbacoa!
> 
> si es que .... luego dicen que septiembre es malo
> 
> ED: ya tenemos a las Arias en positivo, muy tímidamente pero echarle un ojo al negociado ....aki hay tomate



¿Barbacoa?...WhFff?? ¿Qué me acabo de poner a dietaaa? já payo, que mala suerte tenemos... juuas

Por cierto vaya subidón... así me gusta... que los que digan que el Dow estaba barato en 14 mil... ahora digan que está caro .


----------



## donpepito (30 Sep 2009)

El Petro... se ha puesto la botas... de la horq de los 69.00/70.00 no lo baja nadie.


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Tonuel deja la playstation coño que como te descuides aún se te ponen verdes los índices, verás tu como se va a poner buffete como se encuentre esto así :



Los índices los quiero bien arriba para mañana... igual que WBuffete... :


Y por cierto...

Nunca he tenido una playstation, lo mio son los pc's... :o


Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2009)

Bueno , pues esto va pa arriba

No ha pasado nada hoy. Dispersense.


----------



## Mulder (30 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bueno , pues esto va pa arriba
> 
> No ha pasado nada hoy. Dispersense.



Debe sentar mal eso de anunciar el guano por activa y pasiva y que luego todo se quede en un susto 

No desesperes, mañana no debería haber guano y podríamos superar máximos anuales, pero el día 2 lo veo con todas las papeletas para el desplome perfecto, lo que no sé aun es si será el desplome fatal o no, eso ya lo veremos, pero desde luego mis gráficos indican que méritos bajistas no le van a faltar.


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bueno , pues esto va pa arriba



Que influenciables sois... con lo que mola el marraneo en estos niveles... mañana más... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No desesperes, mañana no debería haber guano y podríamos superar máximos anuales, pero el día 2 lo veo con todas las papeletas para el desplome perfecto, lo que no sé aun es si será el desplome fatal o no, eso ya lo veremos, pero desde luego mis gráficos indican que méritos bajistas no le van a faltar.



Yo creo que con el ISM de manufacturas de mañana el chiringo se despeña... y con los datos del empleo del viernes nos vamos directos al abismo...


Hagan sus apuestas señoreh... tenia que ser en octubre cojones... ya lo dijo tochovista... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (30 Sep 2009)

No way!!!

Vamos a seguir laterales todo este año 2009.... arriba y abajo. .... las sesiones de -4,00% no tienen cabida!


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No way!!!
> 
> Vamos a seguir laterales todo este año 2009.... arriba y abajo. .... las sesiones de -4,00% no tienen cabida!




¿Fuente...? 




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (30 Sep 2009)

El calendario... es mi fuente. XD


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No way!!!
> 
> Vamos a seguir laterales todo este año 2009.... arriba y abajo. .... las sesiones de -4,00% no tienen cabida!



Ya lo comente en otro post de hace unos días. No va a haber grandes tumultos como el año pasado y será lateral.


----------



## donpepito (30 Sep 2009)

Estamos de acuerdo... menos en tu previsiones de ARIAd a 1.50USD :--)


----------



## Mulder (30 Sep 2009)

Yo veo posible que este año el mes de octubre sea lateral pero a su modo, es decir, la primera semana y media o quincena podría ser fuertemente bajista y la segunda fuertemente alcista.

Aun no tengo datos suficientes como para asegurarlo, pero tengo la impresión de que será así. Esto es solo una intuición de lo que he visto por mis medios y lo que he visto en otros sitios.

Tal vez ocurra al revés, pero veo muy posible esa formación.


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Sep 2009)

DP! En el foro de Aria del Google una tierna gacelilla necesita tu ayuda... creo que entro a 2.80. 

Venga Aria, necesitamos un cierra a 2.26... no pido nada más (ni menos...) 

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El calendario... es mi fuente. XD



Si... como aquellas en las que el SAN no iria más allá de los 8 euros o que en septiembre estaria en los 4€ con la ampliación... :o


No le meto un owned por ser usted... y porque de paso me tendria que poner yo otro... 


Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Sep 2009)

Resultado de la encuesta de sentimiento de mercado del mes de septiembre:



> El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de septiembre:
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.442,70 + 3% = 11.785,98)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.442,70 - 3% = 11.099,42)
> ...



Por primera vez en la historia de la encuesta no ganan los alcistas, la opción C (lateral) ha sido la ganadora, como el bote se reparte entre los que ganan y sólo ha habido dos (Wataru y aksarben) entonces se llevan un premio mayor (que potra), un televisor de plasma.

Este mes el BCI daba una lectura de -0,1111 y el Ibex ha bajado un 0,25%

Mes------------BCI----------Ibex35----Votos----Aciertos----%acierto
marzo------- -0,6153 ----- +19,94%----13--------2----------15,38%
abril--------- +0,0526 ----- +18,90%----19-------10----------52,63%
mayo-------- -0,2222 ----- +5,99%-----18--------6----------33,33%
junio-------- -0,4166------ +3,86%------24--------7----------29,17%
julio-------- -0,2--------- +10,25%-----15--------4----------26,67%
agosto------ +0,2941----- +4,70%------17--------10----------58,82%
septiembre-- -0,11111---- -0,25%------18--------2----------11,11%

Total-----------------------------------124--------41---------33,06%


Es la vez en la que menor porcentaje de acierto hay, también es verdad que al quedar plano este mes casi nadie debería haber perdido dinero, pero bueno 

Comentando más cosas, se cae la leyenda de infalibilidad de pecata minuta, que por fin ha fallado, como yo no voté en septiembre Mulder y Tonuel son los únicos que han votado en todas las encuestas (un par de clásicos), por lo que todavía aspiran a llevarse el coche a final de año.

Es curioso que después de siete encuestas y 124 votos emitidos por 47 foreros el porcentaje de acierto es del 33%, tres opciones, un tercio , y más curioso es ver cómo se reparten los aciertos, hay unos pocos que aciertan bastante y muchos que no aciertan casi nunca.

Ésta es la distribución de aciertos:








Así va la clasificación de aciertos:

Benditaliquidez-----------6--------6
pecata minuta-----------5--------6
Wataru------------------3--------4
las cosas a su cauce-----3--------6
Mulder-------------------3--------7
evidente-----------------2--------3
Speculo------------------2--------3
Starkiller-----------------2--------3
aksarben-----------------2--------4
Carolus-------------------2--------6
Chollero------------------2--------6
awai---------------------1--------1
Pepon26-----------------1--------1
pyn----------------------1--------1
Festivaldelhumor----------1--------2
Riviera-------------------1--------2
Xavigomis----------------1--------3
Carvil--------------------1--------5
rosonero-----------------1--------5
Bayne-------------------1--------5
-H- --------------------0--------1
argan-------------------0--------1
Azure-------------------0--------1
Bambi-------------------0--------1
Bertok-------------------0--------1
Borjita Burbujas----------0--------1
Burbujeador-------------0--------1
DP----------------------0--------1
Duke5-------------------0--------1
Gamu-------------------0--------1
Hagen------------------0--------1
Mixtables----------------0--------1
Monsterspeculator-------0--------1
Otropepito---------------0--------1
P1TERPAN2006-----------0--------1
Pepitoria-----------------0--------1
SNB4President------------0--------1
Stuyvesant--------------0--------1
until---------------------0--------1
Wbuffete-----------------0--------1
Chameleon---------------0--------2
Percebo------------------0--------2
Azkunaveteya------------0--------3
Hanibal lecter-------------0--------3
Sleepwalk----------------0--------3
Claca--------------------0--------5
tonuel-------------------0--------7


Y así va la encuesta del mes de octubre, se puede votar hasta mañana antes de que abra el Ibex:

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de octubre:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.891,20 + 3% = 12.247,94)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.891,20 - 3% = 11.534,46)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 12.247,94 y 11.534,46)



tonuel -------------------- B ------------------ -1
pepitoria ------------------ C ----------------- 0
carvil---------------------- A------------------ +1
until ---------------------- B ------------------ -1
Hannibal Lecter ----------- B ------------------ -1
LCASC -------------------- B ------------------ -1
Spheratu------------------ A------------------ +1


Suma------------------------------------------ -2
Media----------------------------------------- -0,2857


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

Coño... estoy otro mes liderando la clasificación... 



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Sep 2009)

tonuel -------------------- B ------------------ -1
pepitoria ------------------ C ----------------- 0
carvil---------------------- A------------------ +1
until ---------------------- B ------------------ -1
Hannibal Lecter ----------- B ------------------ -1
LCASC -------------------- B ------------------ -1
Spheratu------------------ A------------------ +1
Wataru_--------------------A------------------ +1

Tonuel... macho... Ni una... Ni una... jaja


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo... menos en tu previsiones de ARIAd a 1.50USD :--)



Jejeje sigo pensando que cualquier precio que toque por abajo hará que la acción se dispare. Tal vez 1.50 sea demasiado infartante...


----------



## donpepito (30 Sep 2009)

Si... ya he visto su SOS ... los 2.80USD han sido un gran muro, llevamos dos veces con esa resistencia, en Julio con el SPIKE y el 14 de Sep.

Esos son los que venden y hacen caer la cotización... los que han entrado para conseguir sus plusv. rápidas y se han quedado "pillados" en esa zona.

Revisando las instituciones, no han vendido desde el spike de hace dos semanas.... en cualquier momento, puede entrar el dinero "salvajemente" .... tengo buena "onda" con el resultado de la apelación.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo veo posible que este año el mes de octubre sea lateral pero a su modo, es decir, la primera semana y media o quincena podría ser fuertemente bajista y la segunda fuertemente alcista.
> 
> Aun no tengo datos suficientes como para asegurarlo, pero tengo la impresión de que será así. Esto es solo una intuición de lo que he visto por mis medios y lo que he visto en otros sitios.
> 
> Tal vez ocurra al revés, pero veo muy posible esa formación.



Es del 24-09-09

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2031887-post59369.html

P.D. Somos almas bursatiles gemelas , por aquello de ser escorpio


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Coño... estoy otro mes liderando la clasificación...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos










Tiene su mérito, todo hay que decirlo, si a final de año sobra dinero del bote algún regalito habrá que hacerte, eso sí, debes mantener tu "infalibilidad"


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2009)

¿quién ha abierto el grifo otra vez?


----------



## donpepito (30 Sep 2009)

Hay que darle margen a los cortos para que cierren posis...


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿quién ha abierto el grifo otra vez?




Que no me jodan que mañana quiero ver los 12000... :



Saludos :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Sep 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> yo por mi cierro el chiringuito ahora mismo... y os invito a una barbacoa!
> 
> si es que .... luego dicen que septiembre es malo
> 
> *ED: ya tenemos a las Arias en positivo, muy tímidamente pero echarle un ojo al negociado ....aki hay tomate *



A 2.23€ ahora mismo, y va camino de hacer el día con menos negociado del mes... 

Lo dicho, o hay volumen, o ARIAd baja...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (30 Sep 2009)

La veo en cierre plano: 2.24 / 2.25 USD


----------



## donpepito (30 Sep 2009)

Los daytraders, venden en cuanto ven los centavos... es lo que hace que perdamos la fuerza de la subida.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los daytraders, venden en cuanto ven los centavos... es lo que hace que perdamos la fuerza de la subida.



También conocidos como centimeros


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No pasa nada... lo veo descontado de ayer... no creo que repercuta hoy....
> 
> Ariad 2.35USD en PM... XD
> 
> Just happens to be in the wolf's favor, the small sheep (and piggies) get eaten alive....




Volumen totalmente ridículo. No es bueno.

Tiene que entrar pasta YA


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los daytraders, venden en cuanto ven los centavos... es lo que hace que perdamos la fuerza de la subida.





Pepitoria dijo:


> También conocidos como centimeros




¿Acaso tienen algo en contra...? :


Este mes llevo 56 operaciones de venta/compra con R4... a ver si me envian algo para navidad... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (30 Sep 2009)

Centimero era yo en el pasado, con acciones del iBEX, donde mueven muchos millones, y la orden de venta, sale en segundos... SAN, IBERDROLA, IBR.

Pero para tradear en el NASDAQ con centimos, lo mejor... AIG, CITI, BAC.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Acaso tienen algo en contra...? :
> 
> 
> Este mes llevo 56 operaciones de venta/compra con R4... a ver si me envian algo para navidad...
> ...



Tienes que hacer de oro a tu broker


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Centimero era yo en el pasado, con acciones del iBEX, donde su mueven muchos millones, y la orden de venta, sale en segundos... SAN, IBERDROLA, IBR.




La gente se hace mayor... ya sabe... 




Pepitoria dijo:


> Tienes que hacer de oro a tu broker




Ahora me hablan de usted... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (30 Sep 2009)

Cuando estaba FALCONE... todo era diferente... you know!!!!


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cuando estaba FALCONE... todo era diferente... you know!!!!




Creo que lo echaron al rio Hudson con unas botas de plomo... 



Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Sep 2009)

Una curiosidad que acabo de ver, el gráfico del S&P de la sesión de hoy y el de las últimas 5 sesiones:









Busque las diferencias.


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Sep 2009)

Bueno, pudo haber sido peor... 

Me voy a jugar un poco a la xbox y a la camita ^___^!

Buenas noches a todos, descansad... que mañana bajaremos más jaja


----------



## donpepito (30 Sep 2009)

Si, mañana será otro día.... me voy a comer fuera.


----------



## terraenxebre (30 Sep 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Volumen totalmente ridículo. No es bueno.
> 
> Tiene que entrar pasta YA



¿ Cual pasta?

Desde hace semana y pico esto ya tiene cara de cuesta abajo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Sep 2009)

Por cierto...

*FELICIDADES A PECATA MINUTA!!!!!
*
Que se casó el fin de semana pasado...


----------



## aksarben (30 Sep 2009)

¿La tele de plasma se puede cambiar por una LED? Que he visto una bien maja en la Fnac... 

¡Felicidades Pecata!


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto...
> 
> *FELICIDADES A PECATA MINUTA!!!!!
> *
> Que se casó el fin de semana pasado...




Felicidades... la recibiremos como toca... con guano patita negra... 



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (30 Sep 2009)

Felicidades Pecata!!!​


----------



## carvil (30 Sep 2009)

Felicidades Pecata y bienvenida al club :::


Cierre en lo esperado +o- 

Han acumulado al final de la sesión 

En ARIA hasta la semana que viene no sale el sol, pero ya practicamente no llueve 


Salu2


----------



## Kujire (30 Sep 2009)

*Breaking News ... BAC*

...comunicado del Bank of America.....



> ken lewis, ceo del bank of america dimite:
> 
> Se marchará a fin de año....



*....octubre se acerca*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rPsL2WVhFCc&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rPsL2WVhFCc&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ...comunicado del Bank of America.....
> 
> 
> *....octubre se acerca*
> ...



No podía elegir otro día, no


----------



## Claca (1 Oct 2009)

Me sumo a las felicitaciones a Pecata (imagino que la celebracion no se realizo en contra de su voluntad ): ¡Enhorabuena!

En otro orden de cosas, mantengo mi voto en B para la curradisima encuesta de Benditaliquidez. Hasta que el chiringuito no llegue a los 5.000 puntos mi religion me impide votar otra cosa, aunque mi cartera, que es mas racional, todavia no me ha dejado soltar ni un euro para un misero corto, y me alegro y mucho de ello, desde los 9800 han llovido 2.000 puntitos de nada...

Viendo el panorama actual creo que la situacion que hemos vivido desde marzo esta empezando a cambiar; estas ultimas sesiones recuerdan a otros tiempos donde las caidas certificadas estaban a la orden del dia y la volatilidad aumentaba sesion tras sesion. Aun asi, contemplo la posibilidad de romper maximos y adentrarnos en los 12.000 tras este tedioso lateral que estamos sufriendo (¿los laterales sirven para soltar papel? pregunto ignorantemente), a mi entender seria entonces una ocasion perfecta para empezar el desplome, ya que poca gente esperaria fuertes caidas tras superar las ferreas resistencias que rodean los 12.000 y los trileros se habrian asegurado ya que los desgraciados que aceptan su juego anden tras la caja equivocada. Recordemos que no se ha corregido nada, no pueden ser tan torpes realizando los movimientos a menos que quieran que la gente muerda el anzuelo: ¡que la bola siempre aparece en la caja alcista!

Por supuesto puedo estar equivocadisimo. De momento me mantengo en liquidez contemplando a los valientes que desafian el amañado juego que es la bolsa. Mucha suerte a todos.


----------



## Burney (1 Oct 2009)




----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Oct 2009)

no veo los 6000 en este grafico


----------



## Stuyvesant (1 Oct 2009)

Mecachis.  

Solo llevo 3 horas currando para que no funcione por causas debidas a problemas técnicos ajenos. Que sinsabor tan inoportuno... voy a por un hacha para la fondue de chocolate con churros y vuelvo enseguida.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Oct 2009)

tonuel -------------------- B ------------------ -1
pepitoria ------------------ C ----------------- 0
carvil---------------------- A------------------ +1
until ---------------------- B ------------------ -1
Hannibal Lecter ---------------------- B ------------------ -1
LCASC -------------------- B ------------------ -1
Spheratu---------------------- A------------------ +1
Wataru_--------------------A------------------ +1
claca -------------------- B ------------------ -1
Benditaliquidez-------------C------------------ 0

Voto tempranito, no se me vaya a olvidar...


----------



## Stuyvesant (1 Oct 2009)

Ya funciona. Perfecto. Bueno no del todo. Pero eso es normal. Si no sería demasiado fácil ¿no? 

Ahora vamos a mirar el boletín del banco de España para ver como lo arreglo, y así todos contentos.

Creí que no podría resistir soltar alguna barbaridad.



_Vendo hacha de segunda mano._


----------



## Mulder (1 Oct 2009)

A los buenos días!



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> tonuel -------------------- B ------------------ -1
> pepitoria ------------------ C ----------------- 0
> carvil---------------------- A------------------ +1
> until ---------------------- B ------------------ -1
> ...



Me too

Mulder ------------- C --------------------- 0


----------



## aksarben (1 Oct 2009)

Ale, a por la muñeca chochona:

aksarben ------------- C --------------- 0

Y eso que mi amigo invisible me dice que vote A, pero hace tiempo que no le hago caso.


----------



## Mulder (1 Oct 2009)

Me uno también a las felicitaciones a pecata minuta:

*¡Enhorabuena!​*
Bienvenida al club.


----------



## carvil (1 Oct 2009)

Buenos dias 


Han soltado lastre en el overnight. No esta claro para donde iremos :

USD 77.205

Salu2


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Buenos días.

Saez ha vendido una parte en GAS NATURAL, solo conserva el 0,2% .... quien iba corto en iBERIA?


Pecata ... enhorabuena por el enlace!!!


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Un rally en sector BIOTECH se avecina.... mis felicitaciones a los afortunados que lleven alguna. XD


Obama says $5B in grants will aid medical research - Yahoo! News


BETHESDA, Md. – Calling scientific research a job-creating engine, President Barack Obama *heralded $5 billion in new government grants Wednesday to fight cancer*, autism and heart disease while boosting the economy.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Oct 2009)

Humm ponemos una orden de venta antes de la apertura??

Vaya con octubre, el ibex 100% verde!


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Vamos a actuar con cautela.... están preparando el terreno. XD


----------



## tonuel (1 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Saez ha vendido una parte en GAS NATURAL, solo conserva el 0,2% .... quien iba corto en iBERIA?
> 
> ...




Yo me he puesto corto en 2,20 y aquí estoy apretando el ojete... :o


hasta que no se hunda no las suelto...


Saludos :o


----------



## Bambi (1 Oct 2009)

buenos días, gracias por la info. DP cancelo la anulación de la reserva del Cayenne y a tomar por culo el sangggyongg  
tengo que reconocer que empezaba a estar inquieto, con eso de no ser rico todavía y tal, pero si Obama mete mano...

joder con Iberia las vendí por... no, mejor no lo digo, ya sé que es una chorrada porque ese capital ha ido a otros valores y esto es el pan nuestro de cada día, pero coño estas cosas escuecen todavía (y mejor ni comentar lo de NHH)

offtopic: Stuyvesant, a ver si nos comunica usted el tfno. de su camello, lo que sea que consume usted parece ser francamente bueno


----------



## Bambi (1 Oct 2009)

hoygan: La economía mundial volverá a crecer en 2010: la recesión "está finalizando" - 1/10/09 - 1581340 - elEconomista.es

me parece una falta de respeto total publicar esto un 1 de Octubre 

añado: siempre nos quedará el consuelo de que España estará hundida un lustro mínimo


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

iBeria las compramos en 1,34€ a finales de abril, las llevamos en su momento unos cuantos de por aquí... recuerdo la soltada en subasta de cajamadrid... a los pocos días... comenzo a remontar a los 1,4x€ era una apuesta segura... pero aquí somoS algo intranquilos...-QUEREMOS PLUSV X2 en una semana.---- otra operación que nos perdimos. :-(

Stuyvesant.. siempre postea metaforicamente.... XD


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

Buenos días

FELICIDADES PECATA!!

Vendido largo de Ibex 11840 +12,3%.
Tiene mucho peligro con la volatilidad.

Ojo para la tarde que el canal bajista del DJI sigue vigente.
CNBC:ventas minoristas Alemania -1,5% intermensual Agosto
Nosestamosrecuperando


----------



## tonuel (1 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> iBeria las compramos en 1,34€ a finales de abril, las llevamos en su momento unos cuantos de por aquí... recuerdo la soltada en subasta de cajamadrid... a los pocos días... comenzo a remontar a los 1,4x€ era una apuesta segura... pero aquí somoS algo intranquilos...-QUEREMOS PLUSV X2 en una semana.---- otra operación que nos perdimos. :-(



Tenias que haber visto como se han chupado las 400.000 acciones que habian en los 2,20... me he hecho caquita y todo... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Vaya artículo... muy bien dosificado... jejejeje... ahora mezlan los intereses comerciales ..... saben que en USA, NO WAY!!! además... hace unos días... comenté que el director de la FDA,,,, ha dicho NO SHOT!

Zeltia, víctima de la guerra político económica de la FDA y la EMEA - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Stuyvesant (1 Oct 2009)

Nge? ¿Qué significa metafóricamente? ¿Es un derivado sobre divisas del forex? yo no fumo, soy abstemio.


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Las agencias favoritas. -las nuestras- están calentando valores que tengan -todavía- recorrido al alza.... si te lo miras, lo verás... en dos semanas, han subido + que varios meses juntos. XD

RED ELECTRICA EjPAÑOLA - FCC - FERROVIAL - CINTRA - SACYR - ENDESA - IBERIA

En cambio.... hay otras que tienen prohibido subir:

ENAGAS - CRITERIA - ACX - TRE -


----------



## Mulder (1 Oct 2009)

Ayer dije que el timing es importante, hay que hacer las cosas en el momento correcto, ni antes ni después.

Ponerse corto solo porque ha llegado octubre es un error de timing.

Hoy tocaba subir, además veo posible igualar o superar máximos anuales, los gringos también deberían estar por la labor, a partir del momento en que lleguemos a lo más alto, alerta roja porque ese será el momento adecuado de ponerse corto, pero eso ya lo iremos viendo en su momento.


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Nge? ¿Qué significa metafóricamente? ¿Es un derivado sobre divisas del forex? yo no fumo, soy abstemio.



Hay que meter el traductor -PGP- en sus hilos,  para poder dilucidar el verdadero contendido del post.


----------



## tonuel (1 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ayer dije que el timing es importante, hay que hacer las cosas en el momento correcto, ni antes ni después.
> 
> Ponerse corto solo porque ha llegado octubre es un error de timing.
> 
> Hoy tocaba subir, además veo posible igualar o superar máximos anuales, los gringos también deberían estar por la labor, a partir del momento en que lleguemos a lo más alto, alerta roja porque ese será el momento adecuado de ponerse corto, pero eso ya lo iremos viendo en su momento.




No hay momento malo para ponerse corto... estamos en octubre... :


Poneros cortos en iberia y ayudadme un poco cojones... ya casi estoy en positivo... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (1 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No hay momento malo para ponerse corto... estamos en octubre...



Ponerse corto ciegamente el dia 1 de cualquier mes, sin comprobar que la tendencia en el cortísimo plazo es bajista, sigue siendo un error de timing elemental.

Lo diga quien lo diga.


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Y el mamoneo de la CNMV con GAS NATURAL... otras empresas no tienen los mismos previlegios.... esas subidas... eran muy sospechosas... la han dejado al doble de la ampliación de capital, los 7,xx€ del derecho.


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ponerse corto ciegamente el dia 1 de cualquier mes, sin comprobar que la tendencia en el cortísimo plazo es bajista, sigue siendo un error de timing elemental.
> 
> Lo diga quien lo diga.



Es que es bajista


----------



## tonuel (1 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ponerse corto ciegamente el dia 1 de cualquier mes, sin comprobar que la tendencia en el cortísimo plazo es bajista, sigue siendo un error de timing elemental.
> 
> Lo diga quien lo diga.




Hay que tener fe hamijo... hay que tener fe... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## Bambi (1 Oct 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Es que es bajista



¿incluso con el DJ cerrando por encima de 9700 y el nasdaq en positivo?


----------



## Stuyvesant (1 Oct 2009)

<div align="center"><object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qq8Uc5BFogE&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&showinfo=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qq8Uc5BFogE&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&showinfo=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object></div>


----------



## Mulder (1 Oct 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Es que es bajista



La tendencia a corto plazo ahora mismo es neutral, marraneo puro y duro en los mismos niveles por donde andábamos hace una semana. Podría irse a cualquier parte, el Stoxx tiene hoy 15 puntos en positivo, así que de momento no podemos decir tendencia bajista a cortísimo plazo


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> ¿incluso con el DJ cerrando por encima de 9700 y el nasdaq en positivo?



Yo solo veo ests advertí que con el platillo se podía formar un canal intradía muy amplio.Y que debería estudiarse y bla... bla...


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

Por cierto.Fut SP negativo right now!!


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Las agencias favoritas. -las nuestras- están calentando valores que tengan -todavía- recorrido al alza.... si te lo miras, lo verás... en dos semanas, han subido + que varios meses juntos. XD
> 
> RED ELECTRICA EjPAÑOLA - FCC - FERROVIAL - CINTRA - SACYR - ENDESA - IBERIA
> 
> ...



REE me quemó la sangre lo suficiente como para sacarme en un par de meses sin apenás ganar nada. En vez de asustarte con bandazos en la acción, se mostró lateral todo el tiempo para aburrirte. Meté en el saco a BME que ha dado muy buenos resultadas. Iberia cuidadín. El resto son constructoras que tienen su cuidador pegado a menos de un metro y claro la gente responde bien.


----------



## Mulder (1 Oct 2009)

Nos han vuelto a dar la sorpresa y se ha girado todo, esto ya empieza como el dia 1 de septiembre. yo me he salido de mi largo (con beneficios) y me he puesto corto inmediatamente.

Que no se diga que no estoy al quite


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Si, ya sabemos con se las "gastan" esos manipuladores de mercado... ellos deciden cuando es el momento... en REE salimos con pocas plusv... y con la sensación de tener el dinero "dead" un par de meses.... pero esto es así!!!

ENDESA... ha sido otra de mis favoritas... echaron a los peques con bajadas hasta los 13,xx€ y luego barra libre alcista ... hasta los niveles que vemos hoy en día.

ACCIONA,,,, otra que ya mismo toca subida a 120,00€ ... prefiero jugarme mi dinero es otros sitios, desde los 62,00€ de octubre hasta los 93,xx€ +50% 

.... poca revalorización... en comparación con otras constructoras.. como mi querida OHL. +200% desde marzo, la famosa prestada de acciones por parte de la compañia y su autocartera a precios "pactados" por qué ahora no siguen comprando???? XD


----------



## ertitoagus (1 Oct 2009)

siento una conmoción en el "guano"

(leer con voz de darth vader)


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

BME... he llevado algunas hace poco... creo que hablamos cuando estaban en los niveles de los 20,00€ hace un par de meses, en las semanas, que compramos MTS.... BME tiene muy buen support por parte de RT4... de hecho tiene parte de la empresa.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> BME... he llevado algunas hace poco... creo que hablamos cuando estaban en los niveles de los 20,00€ hace un par de meses, en las semanas, que compramos MTS.... BME tiene muy buen support por parte de RT4... de hecho tiene parte de la empresa.



si , en esa parte me refiero. Es una acción que dio unos resultados fenomenales pero poca gente la conoce. La gente prefiere los clasicos: CINTRA, SAN, JAZzTELES,...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Saez ha vendido una parte en GAS NATURAL, solo conserva el 0,2% .... quien iba corto en iBERIA?
> 
> ...



Yo tenia cortos en Iberia,los cerre casi al mismo precio palmando comisiones,menos mal,pero se los pienso poner ahora si da otro arreon para arriba


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

Ibex camino de cerrar el gap...emocion y tal.

EDITO:
Yalo había cerrado.Sorrryyyy!!

Edito2
FutSP -3.5pts 1049,4


----------



## tonuel (1 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo tenia cortos en Iberia,los cerre casi al mismo precio palmando comisiones,menos mal,pero se los pienso poner ahora si da otro arreon para arriba



Ponlos ya o no los pongas... :


con los movimientos de money en mi cuenta me estoy mareando... xD... 


Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

Ibex a punto de iniciar el 2º tramo de caída.Posible objetivo,base del canal en 11650


----------



## Efren (1 Oct 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Ibex a punto de iniciar el 2º tramo de caída.Posible objetivo,base del canal en 11650



¿Como lo sabes?


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

Cuando tras una caída fuerte se produce la primera zona de "congestión" si se pierde suele añadirse otro tramo de caída igual al primero.
O sea...


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

Comienza el baile right now!!


----------



## pyn (1 Oct 2009)

¿?¿? vaya menos mete esto ultimamente, no entiendo nada este soporte yo no lo tenia apuntado.


----------



## pyn (1 Oct 2009)

Mirando la gráfica del dia 24 del miniibex, los 11680 fueron la resistencia insalvable ese dia, hoy ha rebotado en ese entorno si volvemos a perforarlo no el siguiente suelo estable parecen los 11600, pero parece que se muestra como soporte fuerte.


----------



## tonuel (1 Oct 2009)

Hemos caido de los 2,20 en iberia... empujad cabronesssssss.... :



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (1 Oct 2009)

wbuffete, creo que la discoteca no abre hasta la tarde , por la mañana hay cañitas, algún meneillo de cadera sin gracia y poco más


----------



## tonuel (1 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> wbuffete, creo que la discoteca no abre hasta la tarde , por la mañana hay cañitas, algún meneillo de cadera sin gracia y poco más



Con los datos jugositos que nos van a traer los yanquis nos vamos directos a los 10000 antes del cierre de hoy... 


Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> wbuffete, creo que la discoteca no abre hasta la tarde , por la mañana hay cañitas, algún meneillo de cadera sin gracia y poco más



11699.Hay que tener fé hamijo...


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

10k de primeras... cuantos días son el objetivo...???? jojojojo!!!


----------



## tonuel (1 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 10k de primeras... cuantos días son el objetivo...???? jojojojo!!!



Hay que tener fe... 


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 10k de primeras... cuantos días son el objetivo...???? jojojojo!!!



De plusvalías o de nivel del Ibex....


----------



## Bambi (1 Oct 2009)

hablabas del DJ ¿no Tonuel? 

no ahora en serio, yo lo que quería criticar es que estos hijosdeputa no mueven un dedo sin indicaciones claras del otro lado del charco de pa'onde tirar

si me permiten tomaré prestada una expresion: Europa es de pobres :


----------



## tonuel (1 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> hablabas del DJ ¿no Tonuel?




Hablo del ibex... entre hoy y mañana caidita vertical... :



Saludos :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hablo del ibex... entre hoy y mañana caidita vertical... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :



Llevas así desde los 7500 mariquita... algún día acertarás...

Es como si yo me pongo con "las arias a 30 USD, saludos..." todos los días 

Pero vamos, entre los 11.000 y 13.000 no vas desencaminado al guano....

Pepon26 por favor ilumínanos !!!


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Tonuel... al pobre "Botas" le han fusilado la tarjetita PLATINUM... con USB 4GB... pero son un poco cutres... para ahorrar costes, han dejado la misma parte trasera para todas las demás.... VISA, en lugar de hacerlo bien... con el logo de MASTERCARD y los datos del SAN... ehehee!


----------



## Carolus Rex (1 Oct 2009)

Buenos dias

¡Joder que estrés en el puto curro!

¿llego a tiempo?

tonuel -------------------- B ------------------ -1
pepitoria ------------------ C ----------------- 0
carvil---------------------- A------------------ +1
until ---------------------- B ------------------ -1
Hannibal Lecter ---------------------- B ------------------ -1
LCASC -------------------- B ------------------ -1
Spheratu---------------------- A------------------ +1
Wataru_--------------------A------------------ +1
claca -------------------- B ------------------ -1
Benditaliquidez-------------C------------------ 0
Mulder ------------- C --------------------- 0
aksarben ------------- C --------------- 0
Carolus-------------B--------- -1

Que no se diga...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2009)

que chapuza de tarjeta , madre mia


----------



## tonuel (1 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... al pobre "Botas" le han fusilado la tarjetita PLATINUM... con USB 4GB... pero son un poco cutres... para ahorrar costes, han dejado la misma parte trasera para todas las demás.... VISA, en lugar de hacerlo bien... con el logo de MASTERCARD y los datos del SAN... ehehee



Una Visa Mastercard... y USB incluido... con dos cojones... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

El chino ha hecho un mix de los buenos... ha mezclado americanexpress, el pobre SAN, VISA, etc.. vamos este va a trabajar en una sucursal ya mismo!


----------



## tonuel (1 Oct 2009)

*quiero datossss....* 



Saludos :


----------



## Bambi (1 Oct 2009)

a D. Emilio que no le mareen con cosas esas del demonio de USBs y PCs y la madre que lo parió, que ese caballero aún tira de ábaco, y lo que le cunde


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Oct 2009)

Voto también que se me había pasado

tonuel -------------------- B ------------------ -1
pepitoria ------------------ C ----------------- 0
carvil---------------------- A------------------ +1
until ---------------------- B ------------------ -1
Hannibal Lecter ---------------------- B ------------------ -1
LCASC -------------------- B ------------------ -1
Spheratu---------------------- A------------------ +1
Wataru_--------------------A------------------ +1
claca -------------------- B ------------------ -1
Benditaliquidez-------------C------------------ 0
Mulder ------------- C --------------------- 0
aksarben ------------- C --------------- 0
Carolus-------------B--------- -1
Luca-------------A--------- +1


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Creo que han conseguido no abrir los sabados, por fin.... menos en centros comerciales.

Los empleados de las suc... tendrían que estar hasta los O_O ... de tener que madrugar hasta en fin de semana.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Creo que han conseguido no abrir los sabados, por fin.... menos en centros comerciales.
> 
> Los empleados de las suc... tendrían que estar hasta los O_O ... de tener que madrugar hasta en fin de semana.



Pues mejor que no prueben a currar en una Big 4... viven muy bien en las sucursales si consiguen "vender mierda" en su horario... si se les dá mal si las pasan un poco putas pero vamos... "Hola ¿quiere usted preferentes?, mierda otro que no.. me van a mandar al paro..."

Igualito eso que preparar propuestas, arranques... status report nefastos...

Que no lloren tanto.


----------



## tonuel (1 Oct 2009)

Me he salido del corto en Iberia... espero que subamos un poco antes de los datos de las cuatro... :o

Después de comer más... :




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Ya mismo te incluyen en el listado VIP de RT4, de lo suyo con RT4, cedieron a la propuesta esa que hablamos?


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Has felicitado a Don Emilio????

Hoy cumple 75 añitos... y las agencias no van a estropearle el día, con el SAN en rojo.


----------



## Bambi (1 Oct 2009)

no me hables DP, le he llamado antes y no me ha cogido el móvil, que momento tan embarazoso... creo que alguien le ha largado que he tonteado con el Nasdaq y no me lo perdona, he llamado a penique para que intermedie, pero ya sabes que cuando Emilio se coge un berrinche


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Nada, pues espera sentado... el nunca devuelve las llamadas... por otro lado... GAS NATURAL ...cerrará en 14,80€ ... ese ha sido el precio de la colocación del paquetito de SAEZ por UBS.

Aquí no ha castigo.... si estuviesemos en USA... -10% como poco!


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Has felicitado a Don Emilio????
> 
> Hoy cumple 75 añitos... y las agencias no van a estropearle el día, con el SAN en rojo.




A ver si le regalan un curso de Inglés
Aún me parto la caja con el vídeo:

YouTube - Emilio Botín hablando inglés


----------



## chameleon (1 Oct 2009)

a ver, se pone interesante
a ver que hacen esos soportes


----------



## tonuel (1 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya mismo te incluyen en el listado VIP de RT4, de lo suyo con RT4, cedieron a la propuesta esa que hablamos?




No, aunque tampoco insistí ni le conté milongas... aunque igual algún dia lo hago... 



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Oct 2009)

Buenas... 

*14:30 US – Gastos e ingresos personales: esperados: +1,1%, +0,1%; previos: +0,2%, +0,0%.
14:30 US – Peticiones semanales de desempleo: esperado: 537.000; previo: 530.000
15:00 US – Discurso de Bernanke en el House Committee on Financial Services
16:00 US – ISM Manufacturero: esperado: 53.5; previo: 52.9
16:00 US – Gastos de construcción y ventas pendientes de viviendas *

Que los disfruten...


----------



## tonuel (1 Oct 2009)

Veo subidita hasta las 16:00... voy a ver si meto unos largos rapiditos... :o


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (1 Oct 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Al final me tuve que ir y salí del corto ganando la comisión 

Veo que hemos llegado al mínimo de ayer en el Stoxx y no lo perforamos. A pesar de haberme puesto corto y de que veo signos de distribución en el diario no me fio un pelo de lo que están haciendo 

No llegamos a ningún nivel clave, seguimos haciendo laterales y se pasa de puntillas por los niveles importantes, eso si se llega, que tampoco está ocurriendo, alguna figura bajista que he trazado a acabado rota. Sigo si ver fiable el ponerse largo o corto y el dato podría salir positivo o que se lo tomen a buenas con cualquier excusa rebuscada y cogida de los pelos.

Voy a estar atento hasta que salgan por algún lado, pero hasta entonces no tengo nada claro lo que va a pasar y no termino de ver aun las cacareadas bajadas, así que me dedicaré al trading de intradía puro y duro. Cuando pasen algún nivel importante entonces mantendré la posición.

Así lo veo.


----------



## Bambi (1 Oct 2009)

quien te ha visto y quien te ve Tonuel xD


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Veo subidita hasta las 16:00... voy a ver si meto unos largos rapiditos... :o
> 
> 
> Saludos



Ojo los fut usa siguen cayendo

Quizá los datos no van a acompañar
Soy de los que cree en las filtraciones
Y los datos comienzan a las 14:30


----------



## HayQueHacerAlgoYa (1 Oct 2009)

¿No dicen que Octubre es el mes de los grandes suelos?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Oct 2009)

No se está moviendo nada el PM con la noticia de Obama....(en las pharmas)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Oct 2009)

Tonuel abriendo largos y Mulder dejándose haches... dos mitos se derrumban...


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

Ahora veo una reaccion alcista en los fut usa.

Este tonuel...


----------



## carvil (1 Oct 2009)

Esta mañana fuerte movimiento en USD futuros, tiene resistencia en 77.5-77.6

En el E-Mini SP el soporte esta en la zona 1045 

Por arriba 1061 es la resistencia

Esos dos niveles son importantes para hoy

Salu2


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

Ojo los futusa vuelven a caer!!


----------



## tonuel (1 Oct 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Ahora veo una reaccion alcista en los fut usa.
> 
> Este tonuel...





Wbuffete dijo:


> Ojo los futusa vuelven a caer!!



Ni el propio Mulder hoyga... 


Todo es cuestión de fe hamijo... :



Por cierto...

¿Estais viendo el euro/dolar?


Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (1 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel abriendo largos y Mulder dejándose haches... dos mitos se derrumban...



¿ein? ¿donde me he dejado yo una hache? Escribía algo rápido y me llamaban para comer, pero releyendo mi post no lo veo :


----------



## tonuel (1 Oct 2009)

Estoy largo... no os digo en que para que no os riais...


cuando lo cierre os lo cuento... 


Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

TONUEL
¿El dólar saca pecho y te pones largo?

Suerte.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Al final me tuve que ir y salí del corto ganando la comisión
> 
> ...



Saludos...


----------



## percebe (1 Oct 2009)

2 minutos y empezamos

A las 14.30:



-INGRESOS Y GASTOS PERSONALES de septiembre.



INGRESOS:

Dato previo: +0,0%. Previsión: +0,1%.



GASTOS:

Dato previo: +0,2%. Previsión: +1,1%.



PCE SUBYACENTE:

Dato previo: +0,1%. Previsión: +0,1%.



Valoración: 4-5.

Repercusión en bolsa: Lo que de verdad interesa son los gastos, las bolsas lo quieren alto y los bonos bajo. Pero además mucha atención a lo que más miran los operadores que es el indicador de inflación PCE que es la verdadera medida de inflación de la FED, incluso por encima del IPC. Los bonos y bolsas lo quieren lo más bajo posible y puede montar mucha volatilidad cualquier variación.



* A las 14.30:



- PETICIONES DE SUBSIDIO DE PARO SEMANALES.



Dato previo: 530.000. Previsión: 535.000.

Valoración: 3.



Repercusión en bolsa: se quiere lo más bajo posible para volver a mostrar fortaleza en el mercado de trabajo.



* A las 16.00:



- GASTOS DE CONSTRUCCION de agosto.



Dato previo: -0,2%. Previsión: -0,2%.



Valoración: 3.

Repercusión en bolsa: las bolsas lo quieren alto y los bonos bajo.


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

Dato paro 551000!!


----------



## percebe (1 Oct 2009)

Esto no lo entindo:
14:30:30 h.
Paro semanal Serenity markets
Total de parados mejor de lo esperado
14:29:56 h.
Datos de EEUU 
Paro semanal 551.000 se esperaba 530.000


----------



## tonuel (1 Oct 2009)

Mierda chavales me tengo que ir urgentemente y no podré estar a las 16:00... no se me vayan al guano por diosss.... :



Saludos :


----------



## tonuel (1 Oct 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> TONUEL
> ¿El dólar saca pecho y te pones largo?
> 
> Suerte.



Con dos cojones... ya estoy en plusvas... stop ajustado...


Saludos :


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

Los índices se han quedao clavaos.
No sé que hacer.


----------



## pyn (1 Oct 2009)

Gasto de consumo personal (ago) 
-0,5% -0,6% -0,8% 


Gasto personal (ago) 
1,3 1,1 0,3Revised 


Índice de precios subyacente del gasto en consumo personal (MoM) (ago) 
0,1% 0,1% 0,1% 


Actual: 0,1%Cons.: 0,1%Previo: 0,1%



Índice de precios subyacente del gasto en consumo personal (YoY) (ago) 
1,3% 1,3% 1,4% 


Ingresos personales (ago) 
0,2% 0,1% 0,2%Revised 


Peticiones semanales de subsidio por desempleo (sep 26) 
551K 531K 534KRevised 


Peticiones de desempleo continuadas (sep 19) 
6090K 6163K 6138K


----------



## carvil (1 Oct 2009)

percebe dijo:


> Esto no lo entindo:
> 14:30:30 h.
> Paro semanal Serenity markets
> Total de parados mejor de lo esperado
> ...





Se esperaba entre 525.000 y 550.000 

Bloomberg.com: Economic Calendar


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (1 Oct 2009)

¿soy el único al que le huele mal que saquen un dato de paro positivo, se perforen mínimos del diario y la cotización apenas suba?


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Oct 2009)

Buenas Tardes ^^!

Aria ha cambiado el rumbo en el PRE, debido a otra noticia relacionada en el caso contra lilly. 

En la cual, se describe lo difícil que es detallar ese tipo de patentes y que podría ser malo para la industria BIO... 

El caso está complicado, no se si darle el veredicto favorable podría afectar a otras patentes.

Un saludo


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

Abierto largo Ibex 11694

Si ellos celebran el dato del paro,yo...en fin...


----------



## Mulder (1 Oct 2009)

Pues de momento aquí lo único que parece celebrarse es un velatorio, porque esto no se mueve


----------



## carvil (1 Oct 2009)

El soporte fundamental es 1035 si se perfora habrá superguano :

Estar dentro ahora es peligroso


Salu2


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

CNBC live
Bernicopter largando desde el Capitolio

Este tío es tan cenizo...


----------



## Bambi (1 Oct 2009)

a ver si re resuelve ya esto en el sentido que sea, mis peores pesadillas son con un mercado lateral con sesgo bajista durante meses, MESES


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tonuel abriendo largos y Mulder dejándose haches... dos mitos se derrumban...



Tonuel, ¿por qué nos abandonas?


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

Cerrado largo de ibex en 11686 -1,45%
Gafe gafe...
Tonteando con el soporte DJI 9650

Se perdio...esto se empieza a parecer a ayer...


----------



## carvil (1 Oct 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> CNBC live
> Bernicopter largando desde el Capitolio
> 
> Este tío es tan cenizo...




A mi lo que me produce este hombre es sueño, a ver si empieza un poco la caña


----------



## Bambi (1 Oct 2009)

bueno si los índices nos fallan, siempre nos quedarán las Ari.. OH SHIT


(ya no repito más el chascarrillo, lo prometo)


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

carvil dijo:


> A mi lo que me produce este hombre es sueño, a ver si empieza un poco la caña



Es que nos hemos quedado clavaos en mitad del canal.
¡Que asco!!


----------



## pyn (1 Oct 2009)

ARIAD va a meter un rebotazo en los 2,15 que vais a necesitar proyectores porque los monitores se os van a quedar pequeños.


----------



## Mulder (1 Oct 2009)

Lo de hoy es marear la perdiz sin sentido, me temo que no quieren ir a ninguna parte, este es un dia para que los brokers se lucren a gusto, con movimientos fallidos por todas partes.

Subimos pero no subimos, bajamos pero no bajamos. Ahora mismo tengo los indicadores bajistas y están metiendo dinero, vamos contratendencia totalmente. Casi mejor estar fuera y mirar.

edito: y a las 16:00 hay dato de viviendas, a ver si ahí ya se deciden del todo.

edito2: y el más importante, el ISM


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ARIAD va a meter un rebotazo en los 2,15 que vais a necesitar proyectores porque los monitores se os van a quedar pequeños.



Dios y los MM te hoygan porque yo creo que nos vamos al 1,80...

Todas mis pharmas dándome cera.. menos mal que sube el USD/EUR


----------



## Bambi (1 Oct 2009)

amigo Pyn eso suena a recomendación del estratega jefe de Wishful Thinking Investments

joer que penica da ver al Ibex, Dax y Stoxx sin ninguna autonomía, siguiendo a pies juntillas lo que hacen en WS, luego nos dice con razón Kujire que somos perroflautas


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Oct 2009)

Están guarreando de lo lindo las Arias... me temo que las voy a tener que vender y comprar más abajo...


2,15 ya....

Pin explica el porqué del rebote a 2,15 mientras pongo el stop loss.... como muy buena cosa cerraríamos hoy en 2,20...(por lo de los gaps)


----------



## chameleon (1 Oct 2009)

vah pabajo!!


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2009)

hoy los osos han salido de paseo


----------



## Bambi (1 Oct 2009)

ok guys second try, lets do this!


----------



## Mulder (1 Oct 2009)

En el 2811 empieza la senda del guano de verdad, el 2812 está resistiendo con muchas ganas.

Y el S&P por debajo ya de 1040.


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

DJI en la base del canal
Al lentibex le falta un trecho


----------



## Bambi (1 Oct 2009)

están todos ahí en el filo del guano... 1040 del S&P, 11580 de vuestro odiado Ibex, estamos en el momento "si parpadeas te lo pierdes, Daimiel"


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Oct 2009)

Estais todos muy calladitos...

me falta nada para venderlo todo y esperar a mirar... que todavía estoy a tiempo de sacar plusvalías para el alquiler y tapar mis pufos...


----------



## Mulder (1 Oct 2009)

Han dejado de sacar dinero y ahora lo están metiendo a porrillo, cuidadín los cortos.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Oct 2009)

Uish uish... xD, esto duele... jaja

Bueno, señores que no cunda el Pánico ^__^!:

El meneo se hace más fuerte, es normal... las gacelas se están resistiendo xd jodidas vender YA! jaja


----------



## Bambi (1 Oct 2009)

momento crucial Luca, en un rato lo vas a poder ver más claro 
de momento -parece- que no han bastado los datos negativos de hoy para perforar soportes clave, pero tampoco se está viendo el rebote de otros días


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

Abriendo largo de ibex 11577
Otro "out the money"


----------



## chameleon (1 Oct 2009)

saltar ahora sería un error
estoy a punto de entrar largo, esto no para hasta al menos 12400


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> momento crucial Luca, en un rato lo vas a poder ver más claro
> de momento -parece- que no han bastado los datos negativos de hoy para perforar soportes clave, pero tampoco se está viendo el rebote de otros días



Y tan crucial... me da miedo poner stps por si me limpian y le meten una subida del 30% pero claro, dejarla si stop no veas si es peligroso también... decisión casi de moneda...

Está todo tan dubitativo que igual sube, que baja, que vete a saber tu...


----------



## Kujire (1 Oct 2009)

*Breaking News ... Locos por el Nasdaq*

Cömo van sus inversiones?



> ARIA ha roto el mínimo, esto es una mala señal, y nos podría confirmar que continúa con tendencia lateral-bajista. Aria debe resolver una envolvente bajista, aparentemente yo creía que lo podría estar en ciernes de resolver, sin embargo me entra la precaución de avisar que podríamos bajar más y aún así seguiríamos alcistas, pero claro el movimiento podría ser lento, el cierre de hoy y mañana serán claves para Aria. La bajo de comprar a esperar fuera
> 
> ---30/09 se está manteniendo en zona de compra, todo correcto de momento, seguimos alcistas sin romper mínimos de ayer, atentos. Como ven con paciencia siempre mejor
> 
> --- 29/09 Si se mantiene por encima de los valores de ayer, al cierre, nos estaría enseñando una posible señal de entrada.





> HTYM nos brinda hoy un nuevo rebote, siguiendo el patrón que venimos comentando hace días, podría estar en esta zona unos días, no la veo capaz de ir más arriba, salvo cierre de cortos, ayer cerró negativa.
> 
> --- 30/09cada vez me confirma mis primeros análisis y continúa buscando un apoyo, de momento esperamos fuera.
> 
> --- 29/09 La tenemos en rebote desde ayer, yo de momento no entraría en este valor, este movimiento ha sido lo más probable por un cierre de cortos por lo que hay que ir con cuidado.





> KOOL aki tenemos a la alegría de la huerta, enhorabuena a los Kool-ers. Ayer tocamos 0.65.
> 
> ---30/09 ya está generando tímidas plusvalías
> 
> --- 29/09 ha dado señal de largos, busquen un buen punto de entrada por si les interesa. Han de ir con volúmen, porque lo que se le puede sacar son 0,10c$ mientras no rompa. Ideal será comprar por debajo de 0.60c$





> DPTR nada nuevo de momento, nos mantenemos en el rango.. veamos como evoluciona en estos días
> 
> --- 30/09 si alguien se quiere arriesgar que pruebe con esta amiga, en principio nos daría señal de largos, yo casi no me lo creo... pero aparentemente está alcista, objetivo 2$.
> 
> --- 29/09 Atentos a esta cotización, podría estar confirmando señal de entrada.





> LGND sin cambios...
> 
> --- 30/09continúa pesando en entorno bajista, sin embargo la veo con posibilidades de recuperar





> GTXI efectivamente, después de que le dieŕamos la señal de venta, ahi la tenemos en negativo, así que nada nuevo
> 
> ---30/09 Está dando señal de venta, no confirmada pero tampoco tiene intención de bajar mucho, por lo que me temo que se les va a pasar el arroz si esperan a que se ponga a tiro





> ONTY --- Bonus: seguimos con señales bajistas, nada nuevo en el panorama





> CYCC --- Bonus: Estamos finalizando un entorno bajista, habrá que ver si nos dá señales de entrada durante estos días



Para su info: La compra de estas acciones supone un alto riesgo de pérdida de su capital, así que valoren su riesgo.

Como van hoy?

CYCC	0.861	-0.009 -1.05%	Cyclacel Pharmaceuticals Inc.
DPTR	1.71	-0.04 -2.31%	Delta Petroleum Corp. 
ONTY	5.13	-0.08 -1.54%	Oncothyreon Inc. 
GTXI	12.56	-0.24 -1.86%	GTx, Inc .
HYTM	0.673	+0.003 0.40%	Hythiam Inc. 
LGND	2.26	-0.05 -2.16%	Ligand Pharmaceuticals Inc. 
KOOL	0.629	+0.009 1.52%	ThermoGenesis Corp. 
ARIA	2.15	-0.06 -2.71%	Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2009)

Esta sacudida del árbol va a dejar a unos cuantos fuera


----------



## Bambi (1 Oct 2009)

yo pensaba que iba a pasar algo similar a cuando en Agosto el S&P volvió al soporte en 980 y tuvimos un rebote del carajo, esto parece que ya no es lo que era


----------



## Bambi (1 Oct 2009)

jeje que gracia me hace que Kujire ponga disclaimer al final de sus recomendaciones, como se nota que es pofesioná


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> jeje que gracia me hace que Kujire ponga disclaimer al final de sus recomendaciones, como se nota que es pofesioná



Sí, nos avisa de que somos unos pirados comprando esas acciones


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Oct 2009)

Yo de momento se me escapo el tren,espero que suba para ponerme corto,no me meto largo ni a tiros


----------



## BILU (1 Oct 2009)

Hola, me han comentado que exiten unos CFDS que no tienen fecha de vencimiento y puedes jugar sobre cualquier valor o índice. Cada contrato de CFD cuesta 6.000 euros,y cada punto que se mueva el IBEX (en caso de hacerlo sobre el IBEX) supone 10 euros de pérdida/ganancia . Es decir, que si está en 11900 y se compra un CFD a la baja pero el ibex sigue subiendo te aguantará hasta 12500 (600 puntos de diferencia) momento en el que tendrás que comprar otro contrato o dar por perdidos los 6.000 euros. 
Si está un año subiendo-bajando pero sin grandes movimientos y está por ejemplo en 11.500 pues tú seguiras con tu CFD hasta que quieras, y en este caso llevarías ganados 4000 euros.
Alguien me puede confirmar si esta información es así o hay gato "encerrado"?
Quién ofrece este producto aparte de IG Market?

Gracias, un saludo


----------



## Mulder (1 Oct 2009)

Creo que aun tenemos que pasar el 2812 del Stoxx hacia abajo para oler el guano verdadero, pero de todos modos el llegar a ese nivel es una muestra de la tremenda debilidad de los índices para subir más allá de máximos.

Así que considérenme guanista oficialmente, abandono el lado largo, creo que ya no hay espacio para subir más.

edito: antes lo digo, antes ocurre....al guano!!!!!


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

En ARIAd... podemos aplicar... la calma antes de la tormenta... están echando a los débiles... en la bolsa... no existen las emociones!


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

Cierro largo de ibex 11562 -3,11%
Me voy a entrenar


----------



## carvil (1 Oct 2009)

Sobre el soporte importante a ver que ocurre USD empujando fuerte


Salu2


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Oct 2009)

jajajajajajajaja


----------



## Bambi (1 Oct 2009)

uff el S&P está haciendo un homenaje a Johnny Cash

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CctaP71iNuQ&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CctaP71iNuQ&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Oct 2009)

Tonuel saca los nelsons a pesear,que vayan calentando


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En ARIAd... podemos aplicar... la calma antes de la tormenta... están echando a los débiles... en la bolsa... no existen las emociones!



Cuando la bajen a 1,50 más de un no-debil las irá largando...


2,14 por cierto...


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

A estas alturas... no vamos a vender, no????


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> A estas alturas... no vamos a vender, no????



Estoy en +100€ desde que abrí la cuenta en agosto... hubo un tiempo en que estuve en +4000 no hace mucho, por lo que me tienta liquidar y esperar a pillar un corto del Ibex...

Fui tonto, debí venderlo todo en su día... ya lo sé para la próxima.


----------



## Bambi (1 Oct 2009)

están teniendo piedad los índices europeos y van a dejarlo en un -2% pero como cierre hoy por debajo de 1040 el S&P no puede haber otra cosa más que guano mañana


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Estoy en +100€ desde que abrí la cuenta en agosto... hubo un tiempo en que estuve en +4000 no hace mucho, por lo que me tienta liquidar y esperar a pillar un corto del Ibex...
> 
> Fui tonto, debí venderlo todo en su día... ya lo sé para la próxima.




Eso mismo hicieron los que vendieron sus CINTRAS a 3,26€ y sus SANs a 3,92€ ... regalar las acciones a los tiburones.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Eso mismo hicieron los que vendieron sus CINTRAS a 3,26€ y sus SANs a 3,92€ ... regalar las acciones a los tiburones.



Sí, pero las que las compraron a 8, vendieron a 6, y recompraron a 3,92 creo que, según me han contado, pegaron un pelotazo padre...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Oct 2009)

el 1038 del esepe aguanta...hoy me voy a quedar vendido para mañana,con 2 cojones.


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Que no se enteren los fondos en ARIAd... como nos oigan... y vendan... nos vamos a los 0.72USD del tirón. XD

Yo soy el +perjudicado... pero no voy a preguntarme en el futuro, por qué las vendí¿¿???? si hay que estrellarse para conseguir el "big money" haremos de "DUMMY TEMPORAL"

Nadie garantiza plusv futuras.


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Tendrían que aprender de ONTy... allí nadie vende.. poco negociado.


----------



## Mulder (1 Oct 2009)

A mi lo que me extraña es como repentinamente Aria sigue a los índices en vez de ir contra ellos, y además lo hacen justo ahora que estamos definitivamente girando a bajistas.

Sospechoso.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Oct 2009)

Las tienes de media a 1,90 más o menos... es normal que aguantes... pero por aquí hay tente que las tiene a 2,25, 2,40 2,50... seguramente las largasen...

Yo estoy a punto de largarlas ahora mismo, cuando bajen a 0,72 compraré unas cuantas, es una gilipollez aguantarlas a pérdidas por un dineral.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Oct 2009)

Al loro en la subasta del ibex,las ratas abandonan el barco,estan soltando papeloooooooooon que se lo metan por el culo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Oct 2009)

2,11... me queda poco margen ya...

Creo que después de la noticia de la patente, la gente le ha metido cortos y por eso nos la pegamos hoy, a pesar de que el volumen es bajo...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cuando la bajen a 1,50 más de un no-debil las irá largando...
> 
> 
> 2,14 por cierto...



Tengo una corazonada...


----------



## Catacrack (1 Oct 2009)

Estoy hasta los cojones de la bolsa. Minusvalias de 20.000€


----------



## Kujire (1 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> jeje que gracia me hace que Kujire ponga disclaimer al final de sus recomendaciones, como se nota que es pofesioná





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí, nos avisa de que somos unos pirados comprando esas acciones



De hecho debería especificar si mantengo posiciones en cualquiera de ellas, ya que (no es el caso) podría utilizar en mi beneficio mis recomendaciones. Procuraré informar de mis posiciones, es un tema de que se me pasa porque muevo mucho mi cartera .....y donde hay confianza ....:, pero me consta que muchos nos leen de vez en cuando y no saben que éstas empresas son cuasi-virtuales , humo en muchos casos que se pueden esfumar si no estás pendiente de ellas. En el caso de las Arias, reconozco que tengo posición, y reconozco que he visto una evolvente bajista fuerte armada, ahora bien... estas bios son muy complejas de analizar y tampoco quiero condicionar las espectativas de nadie, a mi me interesa que suban pero no lo veo, aunque hubo un día que pintaba bien y eso hizo que "quisiera" ver que la envolvente pues no era tan importante, "wishful thinking" me digo a mi misma, ....pero sí lo era....ahhhhh:o. El problema que veo yo ahora es que seguimos desarrollando el entorno bajista, para romper la envolvente tiene que pasar algo(hype) o que pase el tiempo hasta que la completemos respetando los soportes claro, tenemos márgen hasta 1.90$... a partir de ahí tendríamos que hilar fino ...

Bueno, si es que tengo el piloto aut. para verlo todo rojo... siempre nos quedará el esepe...


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Sell sell sell sell sell luca!!!!!


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Shorts... pues haremos zumo de cortos.... las Biotechs son volatilidad en estado puro!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Oct 2009)

No seais pardillos,lo mejor de la bolsa es quedarse pillados jajajajajaja

yo llevo,grifols,onty,ariad y VOLKSWAGEN compradas estas ultimas algunas a 230 y otras a 150 y ahi estan,tan felices ellas!
Al menos si me estrello con los cortos me quedara el consuelo de que llevo algo largo


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Despues de ver la evolución de DSCO... es mejor no vender NUNCA con perdidas... hablo por experiencia propia en esa compañia.

Siempre hay noticias que hacen saltar a la cot... DSCO es el ejemplo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Sell sell sell sell sell luca!!!!!



Mejor díselo a catacrok que va palmando 20k, si me salta el stop que tengo puesto, algo de plusvalía me llevo.

Por cierto, 2,10

Hoy o mañana debería cerrar el gap, los que os las queráis quitar de encima, una órden a 2,20 puede que entre hoy.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Shorts... pues haremos zumo de cortos.... las Biotechs son volatilidad en estado puro!!!



En renta4 te puedes poner corto en valores usa?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mejor díselo a catacrok que va palmando 20k, si me salta el stop que tengo puesto, algo de plusvalía me llevo.
> 
> Por cierto, 2,10



Luca relax,piensa que esto es un deposito a largo plazo...2 o 3 años,si es dinero que no necesitas puedes aguantar, si el dinero realmente te puede hacer falta en poco tiempo vende.


----------



## Bambi (1 Oct 2009)

yo aguanto las Aria, las tengo a 2,4 pero bien es cierto que tengo poquitas (10% cartera) y las cogí para largo plazo, no me quitan el sueño amos

he vendido FCC a 31,6 (ayer había recomprado a 31 después de vender en 32,9) , aguanto Ferrovial, Jazztel y Ence porque estas vienen de largo ya y aún quería aguantarlas, pero huelo a guano y voy a ir cerrando... buchaca mode: ON


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

RT4 no permite cortos en USA... allí a los cortistas les hacen un cuestionario, cuando venden accs de menos de 5.00USD ... se la juegan con las BIOTECHs... imagina los cortos en DNDN o HGSI.

AIG... otra que se están acordando de ella, las posis cortas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Estoy hasta los cojones de la bolsa. Minusvalias de 20.000€



Si es que...a quien se le ocurre meterse en bolsa con ese nick,sabes que vas a acabar haciendole honor...


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

ARIAd, cada vez se parece + a HGSI... desde los 3.xx a los 2.1x y luego BUMP!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Oct 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si es que...a quien se le ocurre meterse en bolsa con ese nick,sabes que vas a acabar haciendole honor...



Hombre Apolo.. porqué ya no te pasas por aquí?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ARIAd, cada vez se parece + a HGSI... desde los 3.xx a los 2.1x y luego BUMP!



Te lo dije. Pero es una operación que hay que tener mucha sangra fria...No todos llegarán


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

This is one big turf war.. by benefiting one person you are disadvantaging another person, the big money is made by taking risks.

DP HF!


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hombre Apolo.. porqué ya no te pasas por aquí?



Estar estoy...aunque solo en modo lectura habitualmente,digamos que me harte de palmar y no esta la cosa ahora mismo como para continuar con ese vicio (que es adictivo si) 

Escribir solo lo hago en los hilos de multas de trafico,guillotinas y politicos...que son mis favoritos


----------



## Kujire (1 Oct 2009)

Bueno, no me sean negativos, cualquiera de estas Bios pueden duplicar en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, tengan en cuenta que los MMs están ahí para forrarse, lo único que se nos escapa es su timing particular. Además hoy es un día normal de caída, hacía tiempo que no teníamos un día así, es decir lo anormal era lo otro aunque nos pareciera normal caer 15puntos para subir 20 en la siguiente media hora, no eso no es lo normal.

Actúen con normalidad, hoy es más complejo que otros días hacer plata si no encuentran tendencia, dado que sólo vamos en una dirección ....GUANO, pero es el mercado el que nos permite hacer algo de plata, a veces con quedar a la par es una victoria, por suerte eso sólo ocurre unas pocas veces, y si no lo ven claro APAGUEN LA PANTALLA y respiren un poco, este negocio no es para tod@s por eso hay gente que se gana la vida (con mejor o peor fortuna) gestionando plata de otra gente. Si desean hacerlo uds. mismos es necesario que busquen fortaleza, agallas, "guts" en uds. el mercado los pondrá a prueba en muchas ocasiones.


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Es lo malo de acostumbrarse a las jugosas plusv... tan rapidamente... que cuando cambiamos el rumbo... muchos buscan los chalecos salvav......

Amigos... recordemos ... el valor ZERO ... todos los conocemos... el otro... nadie! XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Oct 2009)

Sí, me voy a tomarme un café antes que ZP le ponga un impuesto especial como en Rumanía... será por palmar pasta hombre! si en el foro nos sobra!


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Mejor un par de ellos... además puedes invitar virtualmente...con las plusv de GTXI! 

BRIBON!!! XD


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Oct 2009)

Bueno, podría ser peor... jaja Me callo, me callo...

Me voy a sudar un poco, que aquí sudo, pero no es lo mismo .

Ta ahora


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mejor un par de ellos... además puedes invitar virtualmente...con las plusv de GTXI!
> 
> BRIBON!!! XD



Hombre... comenté que las vendía y casi me excomulgas!!!

Tengo una orden de compra a 11,20. tiene que cerrar el gap...


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Lo mejor es seguir los propios instintos... yo he tenido tentaciones en los 2.67USD ... pero a toro pasado... mejor no lamentarnos.


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

GTXI... estuvo muy cerca de mi objetivo de los 14.00USD... pero mejor plusv realizada...

ARIAd... está recuperando... estos MMs que malos son! XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Oct 2009)

Llegará a 2,20 entre hoy y mañana y vuelta para abajo...


----------



## Bambi (1 Oct 2009)

...está claro que nadie está siguiendo los índices USA hoy, porque si no estaría esto lleno de letreros con fuente Arial Bold 20, imágenes de Apocalypse Now, excrementos de murciélago y demás


----------



## Kujire (1 Oct 2009)

lo voy a decir bajito ahora que Luca se está tomando una tila....


*SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL*


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Oct 2009)

AIns.. xD yo ya no tengo ganas de nah... al menos ha sido llegar y saltar las Hytm a verde... esas al menos me quieren... jaja

Un saludo

Edito : ¿¿?? What?? xd....


----------



## Kujire (1 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> ...está claro que nadie está siguiendo los índices USA hoy, porque si no estaría esto lleno de letreros con fuente Arial Bold 20, imágenes de Apocalypse Now, excrementos de murciélago y demás



uy lo que ha dicho: ... que estamos muy sensibles eh


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> ...está claro que nadie está siguiendo los índices USA hoy, porque si no estaría esto lleno de letreros con fuente Arial Bold 20, imágenes de Apocalypse Now, excrementos de murciélago y demás



Ojos que no ven... jaja

Nada, nada mi señal de pánico sería que perdiéramos los 1000, entonces me preocuparía pero ya no podría hacer nada . Así que ajoerse.


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> ...está claro que nadie está siguiendo los índices USA hoy, porque si no estaría esto lleno de letreros con fuente Arial Bold 20, imágenes de Apocalypse Now, excrementos de murciélago y demás



Ya he vuelto
Solo se ha salido un poquito del rail(canal)

Bambi
¿Más convencido de que esto es bajista?
Aún DJI puede ir a buscar el lado inferior del canal alcista principal.
Otro rato daré niveles


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

Coño pero si lo ha tocado ya
El DJI ha chocado con la directiz alcista aproximadamente en 9535!!
Está sujeto con dos clips y una chincheta!!
A ver si cuelgo gráfica mañana.
¡Que rápido ha ido esto!!


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Oct 2009)

20th Annual Healthcare Conference
11/3/09 - 11/4/09 (2 días de conferencia)
Gerentes OPCO-Oppenheimer
Ubicación Waldorf Astoria - 301 Park Av.
Ciudad de Nueva York
Comentarios 2 Día Conferencia 11/3-11/4/09. Para obtener más información, póngase en contacto con su representante.

Programa para el Día 1
7:00am 
Inscripción / Desayuno-Networking
7:55 
Palabras de Bienvenida
8:00 
Reforma de la Salud y Atención Médica Administrada: Implicaciones y aplicación de panel: 
8:50 
Actualización de la Reforma de Salud: Alston & Bird-Butler/Partner
9:40 9:40
RDEA MNTA LNCR BEC 
*** 10:15 *** 
ARIA DVAX LHCG HALO 

xD Kuji, DP y Nosotros te prestamos nuestras acciones, para que te enteres si nos están estafando o no.. jaja

Bueno... ya sabemos cuando va a haber otro posible calentón.


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

No veo mucho peligro... viendo las opciones... los 2.50USD están asegurados el 16-10-2009 ... los 5.00USD un poco complicados. XD

DRYSHIP... hace el ciclo y las opciones nunca fallan!


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Voy a llamar a Maria E. Cantor y le voy a proponer cederle mi poder de voto al jefe... y sugerirle que suprima la poison pill de los 65.00USD ... para que nos puedan comprar en 20.00USD a ese precio vendo!

Total son unos 800 Milloncejos de las ant. pesetillas... pero si se empeñan en 40.00USD ... pues mejor ... 1.600 Millones.... que Bien suena, ehhh!! XD


----------



## Kujire (1 Oct 2009)

*Breaking News ... GM*

otra de brotes verdes



> Las ventas de GM caen un -40% en el mes de septiembre:. Coincide con el final del plan de ayuda a la compra de vehículos por el gobierno



Por cierto en el ESEPE estamos sobre la parte baja del canal alcista, de momento aguanta el muy...:


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No veo mucho peligro... viendo las opciones... los 2.50USD están asegurados el 16-10-2009 ... los 5.00USD un poco complicados. XD
> 
> DRYSHIP... hace el ciclo y las opciones nunca fallan!



Tienes toda la razón... al menos, ojo viendo las opciones:

Option Pain (Max-Pain) Calculator

¿Quién es el loco que ha pagado por 7.5$?


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Nunca digas.. nunca jamas... hay opciones en febrero, creo... que están por los 12.50USD..... XD

Los MMs hacen mucha plata con esto.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Voy a llamar a Maria E. Cantor y le voy a proponer cederle mi poder de voto al jefe... y sugerirle que suprima la poison pill de los 65.00USD ... para que nos puedan comprar en 20.00USD a ese precio vendo!
> 
> Total son unos 800 Milloncejos de las ant. pesetillas... pero si se empeñan en 40.00USD ... pues mejor ... 1.600 Millones.... que Bien suena, ehhh!! XD



Yo acabo de venir de sellar unas primitivas,hoy 8 millones de euros de bote y el Sabado 15 milloncejos, si me toca se los meto integros en cortos al botas,con un 4% de apalancamiento dejo al SAN a euro y medio jajajajaja


----------



## Bambi (1 Oct 2009)

Wbuffete, usted sabe de esto más que yo y por tanto no descarto nunca su opinión aunque no la comparta, aún. Mis preguntas no son retóricas.

A mi me faltan unos cuantos puntos y alguna otra sesión fea para dar por hecho nada, hemos visto cosas similares en Junio y Agosto...

Pero por otro lado... si que veo diferencias, hoy hemos pasado algún nivel importante y ni rebote ni ná de na, pero tampoco se aceleró la bajada, ni se detuvo ahí... la sesión de ayer fue... rara. Esto pinta diferente y no es bueno ni para cortos, ni largos ni medianos. 
El rally se acaba y va a hacerlo sin estropicios, sino lento y constante ¿verdad?


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Anpi de nuevo en los 1.67USD ... esa cot ha evolucionado muy rapidamente desde los 0.10USD de principios de año... yo las he vendido en 2.8xUSD y luego en 1.95, 1.65 ... me aburrí con ellas.

Tocaron los 1.20USD para echar a los que entraron en 2.7xUSD ... ahora se mueven en ese rango... los 1.8x como max.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> otra de brotes verdes
> 
> 
> 
> Por cierto en el ESEPE estamos sobre la parte baja del canal alcista, de momento aguanta el muy...:



Si cierra por debajo de 1038 mis cortos para mañana no peligran,verdad???

Hoy la mano tiene que ser invertida!!


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> otra de brotes verdes
> 
> 
> 
> Por cierto en el ESEPE estamos sobre la parte baja del canal alcista, de momento aguanta el muy...:



Crysler lanzó un SOS a primeros de Septiembre pidiendo más plan renove
Recuerdo que pense:Fiat se ha comprado una burra coja!!


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Wbuffete, usted sabe de esto más que yo y por tanto no descarto nunca su opinión aunque no la comparta, aún. Mis preguntas no son retóricas.
> 
> A mi me faltan unos cuantos puntos y alguna otra sesión fea para dar por hecho nada, hemos visto cosas similares en Junio y Agosto...
> 
> ...



No se si el rally acabará aquí.Tampoco sé si será por la vía suave.
Estamos en el suelo del canal alcista.Es un momento crítico.
Si no aguanta...puede haber miedo...

Por cierto,nunca he tomado sus preguntas como retóricas.Son pertinentes y en el momento preciso.


----------



## Burney (1 Oct 2009)

Buenas tardes:

Me voy a poner al dia del mercado y del foro... pero veo mucho rojo por todos lados...

PD: La zona de minimos del Composite de hoy es una zona importante. Perderlo sería romper un máximo anterior y una directriz alcista que forma parte de una cuña alcista (figura bajista).


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Oct 2009)

Los Stockásticos comienzan a mostrar más presión compradora.Creo que van a salvar los muebles al menos una hora.
Si DJI pasa los 9580 tiene ahí un agarradero.
Hasta mañana


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Oct 2009)

Otra vez mis Hytm en verde, joías no engañarme más, que luego me llevo el chasco...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Oct 2009)

Aria pierde los 2.1 !!!!

Has vendido luca????


----------



## Burney (1 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Aria pierde los 2.1 !!!!
> 
> Has vendido luca????



yo habia puesto a las 17:00 horas una pequeña compra en el 2,03, para un rebote hasta el 2,15-2,20

lo que pasa es que con el tema del dato de paro mañana... me da yuyu estar comprado y la verdad es que al final la he anulado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Oct 2009)

Estaba fuera, quité el stop por si había mamoneo, no he vendido, que me quiere comprar burney las mias XD!

Rebotará al 2,20 estoy de acuerdo con el análisis de burney, teniendo en cuenta el dato del paro, debería de ser hoy para engacelar a más incautos...


----------



## Kujire (1 Oct 2009)

Bueno, TODO el mundo espera el dato del desempleo mañana, las payrolls y el ADP han salido malos, (del ISM pa ké hablar) pero mañana sale el oficial. Por lo que no me creo que mucha gente quiera estar comprado para mañana antes de saber cómo pinta la cosa, yo he cerrado mi posición, sobre el canalillo dejo un pequeño descatamento de avanzadilla, por lo que se pueda arañar con los perroflau... digo europeos:o en versión mañanera. Por cierto la corrección ha sido de libro, como el cafecito hecho a fuego lento ummmm


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Algunos ejemplos: NVAX ... el hype de la gripe se ha ido .... SVA ... otra que baja.... están preparando una gran subida.


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Kujire... y si mañana el dato del paro lo maquillan a la perfección y subidón????


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Bueno, TODO el mundo espera el dato del desempleo mañana, las payrolls y el ADP han salido malos, (del ISM pa ké hablar) pero mañana sale el oficial. Por lo que no me creo que mucha gente quiera estar comprado para mañana antes de saber cómo pinta la cosa, yo he cerrado mi posición, sobre el canalillo dejo un pequeño descatamento de avanzadilla, por lo que se pueda arañar con los perroflau... digo europeos:o en versión mañanera. Por cierto la corrección ha sido de libro, como el cafecito hecho a fuego lento ummmm



Otra noche mas comiendome las uñas jajajaja me voy a sacar al perro que se esta enfadando,kuji dejame un cierre -2% minimo!!!


----------



## Astur147 (1 Oct 2009)

Buenas noches

Fiat según MS, valora positivamente la unión con Chrysler

precio objetivo de 8,3 a 16,8

hoy pelotazo, +7%


----------



## Burney (1 Oct 2009)

no sé si poneros un gráfico del Nikkei...

¿prometeis no saltar por la ventana?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Bueno, TODO el mundo espera el dato del desempleo mañana, las payrolls y el ADP han salido malos, (del ISM pa ké hablar) pero mañana sale el oficial. Por lo que no me creo que mucha gente quiera estar comprado para mañana antes de saber cómo pinta la cosa, yo he cerrado mi posición, sobre el canalillo dejo un pequeño descatamento de avanzadilla, por lo que se pueda arañar con los perroflau... digo europeos:o en versión mañanera. Por cierto la corrección ha sido de libro, como el cafecito hecho a fuego lento ummmm



Yo creo que no están todos los cortos que tienen que estar. Aún queda mecha.


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Diedrich Coffee, Inc. - Google Finance

Una de mis favoritas para levantar los animos... desde 0.4usd de abril a ????


----------



## Burney (1 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Diedrich Coffee, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Una de mis favoritas para levantar los animos... desde 0.4usd de abril a ????



joder... menudo pelotazo...

de todas formas, una cosa muy importante: dónde estaban los indices entonces y dónde están ahora...

la conclusión que le sigo sacando y es la que aplico a mi operativa es que hay que estar dentro cuando los indices suben o rebotan, y estar fuera cuando caen

estar en acciones cuando el mercado cae es como nadar contracorriente (salvo excepciones por noticias, etc)


----------



## Mulder (1 Oct 2009)

¡El Stoxx por debajo de 2791 y yo perdiéndomelo! esto no puede ser, menos mal que me lo han devuelto a ese nivel para dejarme entrar 

Señores, esto va en serio, hoy se ha roto prácticamente todo, el S&P hace como que aguanta pero ya está perdido y no hay esperanza que valga, nos vamos hacia un lugar que está por debajo de los 1000 del S&P (probablemente 994)sin hacer demasiadas escalas.

Los canalillos no se respetarán, la cuestión era que todo iba alcista o lateral hasta que se han tocado los niveles de hoy.

PD: que caras más serias veo en la CNBC


----------



## Burney (1 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¡El Stoxx por debajo de 2791 y yo perdiéndomelo! esto no puede ser, menos mal que me lo han devuelto a ese nivel para dejarme entrar
> 
> Señores, esto va en serio, hoy se ha roto prácticamente todo, el S&P hace como que aguanta pero ya está perdido y no hay esperanza que valga, nos vamos hacia un lugar que está por debajo de los 1000 del S&P (probablemente 994)sin hacer demasiadas escalas.
> 
> ...



hola mulder, yo no descartaría totalmente un rebote hasta el 1055-1060 para pullbackear la directriz alcista que se ha roto hoy y que mañana pasará por ese nivel...

eso si, no apuesto entrando largo, si pega el rebotón... pillaré algún futuro vendido del SAN (el punto de cortos ideal sería el 10,85)


----------



## chameleon (1 Oct 2009)

esto es un bear trap

falta un tramo alcista, muy rápido hasta el entorno de 1130. no sé si llegará tan alto pero creo que es lo que van a hacer. primero ha sido empapelamiento, recordais? arriba y abajo arriba y abajo. ahora una subida que haga capitular a los cortistas, y luego lo dejan caer


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Oct 2009)

No me gusta nada que ariad se deje el gap abierto, cada vez que lo hace a la baja provoca guano... y más miedo me va a dar que cierre en 2,06 y suba mucho en AH y PM... si pasa eso.. mañana 1.85-1,90 asegurado...

DP el dato del Paro será malo pero "better than expected" 

Voy a tantear estos minutos, pero la película está para venderlo TODO (como garcía de skoda)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Oct 2009)

Burney dijo:


> hola mulder, yo no descartaría totalmente un rebote hasta el 1055-1060 para pullbackear la directriz alcista que se ha roto hoy y que mañana pasará por ese nivel...
> 
> eso si, no apuesto entrando largo, si pega el rebotón... pillaré algún futuro vendido del SAN (el punto de cortos ideal sería el 10,85)



Me gusta tu objetivo del SAN burney, me lo apunto.

Dónde cerrarias como objetivo el CFD del SAN?

No compensa mas meter un fut Ibex a esos precios del SAN? dudo entre las dos cosas (que por cierto se comportan igual...)


----------



## Burney (1 Oct 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> esto es un bear trap
> 
> falta un tramo alcista, muy rápido hasta el entorno de 1130. no sé si llegará tan alto pero creo que es lo que van a hacer. primero ha sido empapelamiento, recordais? arriba y abajo arriba y abajo. ahora una subida que haga capitular a los cortistas, y luego lo dejan caer




yo el tramo hasta el 1130 casi lo descartaría Chameleon

mira qué directriz bajista hay en el 1080-1090

si la superase de 1130 nada, no hay quién la pare hasta el 1500


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Hoy todas las small caps están cayendo... no es solo ARIAd... HGSI - NVAX - ANPI - ONTy .... confiamos en una pronta recuperación... en principio las opciones son siempre un indicador muy fiable.


----------



## Burney (1 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me gusta tu objetivo del SAN burney, me lo apunto.
> 
> Dónde cerrarias como objetivo el CFD del SAN?
> 
> No compensa mas meter un fut Ibex a esos precios del SAN? dudo entre las dos cosas (que por cierto se comportan igual...)



para mañana y el muy corto plazo veo dos opciones en las SAN: que reboten en el 10,50 (10350-10400 del IBEX) hasta el 10,80-10,85 (115xx) y de ahi hasta los 10 leuros. (10.000 puntos del IBEX)

o que se vaya directamente a los 10 leuros


----------



## Mulder (1 Oct 2009)

Burney dijo:


> hola mulder, yo no descartaría totalmente un rebote hasta el 1055-1060 para pullbackear la directriz alcista que se ha roto hoy y que mañana pasará por ese nivel...



Yo creo que aun bajaremos más antes de hacer cualquier tipo de corrección, este tipo de rupturas se hacen con saña y luego se hace pull-back al punto de no-retorno.

Podría equivocarme, pero mi breve experiencia me dice que va a ocurrir algo así.


----------



## Burney (1 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que aun bajaremos más antes de hacer cualquier tipo de corrección, este tipo de rupturas se hacen con saña y luego se hace pull-back al punto de no-retorno.
> 
> Podría equivocarme, pero mi breve experiencia me dice que va a ocurrir algo así.



yo también me inclino porque sigamos a la baja... pero con el tema del dato de paro de mañana nunca se sabe: si fuera bueno podría desatar euforia alcista... ideal para que los peces gordos les dejen graciosamente sus cortos a las gacelas


----------



## bertok (1 Oct 2009)

¿merece la pena vender ahora ARIAd después del bajón que hemos visto?

Yo creo que no porque gran parte de la bajada ya la ha realizado. Había que habera vendido arriba (ese fue el error y no el no venderla ahora).

La pulí en 2,74 y la saqué un 28%. Mi error fue haber vuelto a entrar en 2,5USD.

Ahora ya no las pulo y me las quedo. Estoy enjugando las plusvalías que saqué y como no pierdo prefiero estar dentro y confiar en ella.

Seguirá teniendo rebotes y si confiamos en ella pegará un pelotazo. No porque sea ARIAd, si no porque las BIO funcionan así .....

Saludos y paciencia


----------



## Bambi (1 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¡El Stoxx por debajo de 2791 y yo perdiéndomelo! esto no puede ser, menos mal que me lo han devuelto a ese nivel para dejarme entrar
> 
> Señores, esto va en serio, hoy se ha roto prácticamente todo, el S&P hace como que aguanta pero ya está perdido y no hay esperanza que valga



a esto me referia yo, ha sido como quien no quiere la cosa, rarro rarro


----------



## Bambi (1 Oct 2009)

pero están viendo el cierre? madre del amor hermoso :


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Esto no es un decimo de loteria... hay fundamentales solidos... el problema es que hay mucho daytrading y a última hora venden.


----------



## chameleon (1 Oct 2009)

VIX 27.83 Up 2.22 (*+8.67%*)

en estos momentos es cuando se hacen las plusvalías


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Oct 2009)

Pfff ya no nos acordábamos de esto 

Ahora si pegan las cacas de Murciélago juuass

Bueno al menos mis Hytm se han portado como unas campeonas ^^!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Oct 2009)

Bueno cerrado... guanazo para mí, menuda mierda me he comido hoy... por lo menos gtxi está a 11,90 se acerca a mi objetivo...algo tendré que acertar... aunque mirando la distribución de guano creo que no pondré la orden de compra y la dejaré estar, igual vuelve a los 9,90....

Aria mañana se va a pegar una gran hostia me temo.


----------



## Mulder (1 Oct 2009)

Creo que el S&P se ira a 1022 o (seguramente) algo más abajo para rebotar hacia 1030-1035, la verdad es que prácticamente ya ha llegado.

En el Stoxx voy a calcularlo ahora, a lo mejor pongo gráficos luego.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Oct 2009)




----------



## Bambi (1 Oct 2009)

hoygan, que el S&P que comenta Mulder... ha cerrado en 1029, y el martes estaba a 1070 

lógico que usted haya comido eso que dice Luca, ¿y quien no lo ha hecho hoy si estaba comprado? apertura europea mañana promete

me voy de copas, la noche sólo puede ir a mejor, está claro


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2009)

Hay novedades en las pharmas...???

NVAX +8% AH ARIAd +6,71% ????

*pd: Wataru.. ha sido sacar la caja del guano-bat y efecto inverso!!! XD

Edit: Montaña Rusa... stand by!
*


----------



## carvil (1 Oct 2009)

Buenas noches 


Cierre en lo esperado, la resistencia 77.5 en USD futuros era un hueso para hoy.


En el E-Mini SP 500 hemos perforado soportes y fibos con demasiada facilidadad, *demasiada*. 



Salu2


----------



## tonuel (1 Oct 2009)

La madre que los parió... :

me he perdido el guano sin estar corto... 





Esta noche no crea que pueda dormir...



Buenas noches y buena suerte...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay novedades en las pharmas...???
> 
> NVAX +8% AH ARIAd +6,71% ????
> 
> ...



Ya lo dije antes, con el AH y el PM por las nubes, gap al alza y megaleche....

Lo digo mil veces y mil veces pasa, pero mil veces que lo anuncias como cosa buena ¿¿??

Veo el AH al 0%


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Oct 2009)

Producto Estado Precio Medio B/P Último 

CEP.SAN -2000 10.705 +0.005 10.7 
CEP.IBLA -3738 2.168 +0.014 2.154 
CEP.MAP -10000 3.0545 +0.0045 3.05


----------



## luisfernando (1 Oct 2009)

OCTUBRE YA ESTÁ AQUI, AHORA SI ES EL COMIENZO Del FIN


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Oct 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> OCTUBRE YA ESTÁ AQUI, AHORA SI ES EL COMIENZO Del FIN



Jajajaja el gran luisfernando cuanto tiempo!!  

Para los nuevos del hilo,luisfer pronosticaba que llegariamos a los 3 mil del ibex en Marzo..... yo veo un objetivo del s&p500 sobre los 500-550 puntos en 2010,:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Yo pienso que a corto plazo toca corrección, hasta la zona de 102x en el S&P, más o menos, pero todavía no hemos visto máximos del año...
> 
> Saludos...



Mensaje del día 25 de septiembre... 

Buenas noches...

PD: Hoy en el S&P, han entrado manos fuertes...


----------



## nief (2 Oct 2009)

Nikkei 225	10/2 - 9:33 
9,764.49 - 214.15


----------



## Burney (2 Oct 2009)




----------



## Catacrack (2 Oct 2009)

Buenos dias! Me pasaba a recoger un par de banderas para la coleccion.

Voy a cambiar largos por cortos asi que yo de ustedes me pondria largo. El mercado siempre tiende a ir contra mi.

Objetivo el POP que me debe algo de dinero.


----------



## pyn (2 Oct 2009)

Buenos días,
menuda semana llevo. No he podido más que meter un miniibex y me saltó el stop.


----------



## tonuel (2 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Buenos dias! Me pasaba a recoger un par de banderas para la coleccion.












Me las quitan de las manos hoygan.... sin acritud... 


Saludos


----------



## Catacrack (2 Oct 2009)

tonuel vamos a meter unos cortos.

Diga objetivos y empezamos a disparar.


----------



## tonuel (2 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> tonuel vamos a meter unos cortos.
> 
> Diga objetivos y empezamos a disparar.




Ahora cuando abran... no se impaciente... 


los 11500 son historia...


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (2 Oct 2009)

¿Estais viendo las posis de compra/venta del BBVA...? 44 minolles de acciones... :



Saludos :


----------



## Catacrack (2 Oct 2009)

Mulder iluminanos!!! Dinos que el dinero esta saliendo a mansalva!!!


----------



## tarrito (2 Oct 2009)

Buenos días,
Una pregunta/duda algo inocente y de uno que empieza en esto: 
¿Creéis que se puede manipular tanto a la baja la bolsa, para hacer que los inversores se refugien/inviertan en bonos eeuu?
Creo que estoy algo paranoico ... como la canción "I think I am paranoic ..."


----------



## Catacrack (2 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Estais viendo las posis de compra/venta del BBVA...? 44 minolles de acciones... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :



Y quien ha sido el pardillo que se ha comido 44 millones de accs sin tirar la cotizacion por los suelos.


----------



## tonuel (2 Oct 2009)

Me parece que vamos a cerrar el gap... :o


corto no me pongo de momento... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (2 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Y quien ha sido el pardillo que se ha comido 44 millones de accs sin tirar la cotizacion por los suelos.




Se los ha comido el Banesto... igualito que Juan Palomo... 


Saludos


----------



## ertitoagus (2 Oct 2009)

ertitoagus dijo:


> siento una conmoción en el "guano"
> 
> (leer con voz de darth vader)




que conste que os lo avisé ayer


----------



## chameleon (2 Oct 2009)

a las 9:20 especial jose luis cava en intereconomía, para que que quiera escucharlo. hará una comparación con la crisis del 29, creo que va a estar en plan pesimista

acabo de escuchar dos anuncios seguidos de brokers para ponerse cortos. hemos roto soportes, caemos al vacío... es tan evidente como el HCH de hace unos meses. pienso que es un bear-trap, objetivo 1100, (anoche puse 1130, pero dudo mucho que llegue)


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

Buenos días 
Abierto corto de Ibex 11399

Es lo que hay!!


----------



## Bambi (2 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> me voy de copas, la noche sólo puede ir a mejor, está claro



si que podía ir a peor si... tomando un refresquito ayer en un conocido local de la Gran Vía me tiró los tejos Enrique del Pozo, cosa que no tendría importancia si no fuera porque estaba tomando copas con los/as compis y jefes del trabajo , descojone para semanas tengo 

tonuel no te importará si te cojo la imagen del baby facepalm como avatar no? ej que me parto con ella oiga

..buenos días, por decir algo


----------



## tonuel (2 Oct 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> a las 9:20 especial jose luis cava en intereconomía, para que que quiera escucharlo. hará una comparación con la crisis del 29, creo que va a estar en plan pesimista




Ha dicho que con el dato del paro cree que va a rebotar... :


Osea que nos vamos a la mierda señoreh... 



Bambi dijo:


> tonuel no te importará si te cojo la imagen del baby facepalm como avatar no? ej que me parto con ella oiga




No problemo... 


Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

Tonuel
De hecho esto ya coge velocidad
Slurp!!


----------



## Mulder (2 Oct 2009)

A los buenos días!



Catacrack dijo:


> Mulder iluminanos!!! Dinos que el dinero esta saliendo a mansalva!!!



Pues si, lo ratifico. La tendencia es bajista, el que esté largo mejor que salga cuanto antes, no hay más que decir, ayer se cruzó la línea.

Se puede intentar algún largo por si cerrara el gap, pero no le veo muchas ganas de subir, aunque es probable que en algún momento hagamos un pull-back a los puntos de no-retorno.


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Buenos días.

La trampa de los datos del paro... está echada.....

Bambi... yo me imaginaba que usted era +bien una joven gacela... ese leoncio del E.P. es el abuelete de la sabana... 52 años.

Take care... XD


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

Tonuel
Calienta los sellos que me parece que hoy es el día...


----------



## Stuyvesant (2 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Se los ha comido el Banesto... igualito que Juan Palomo...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Menudo Alíen. Eso sí que es un bicho y no el paludismo. En fin, nada como la braza en aguas turbulentas para abrir el apetito y ponerse cachas... se relajan los músculos que da gusto y te pones como una estatua griega. 

Esto me recuerda cuando intente motivar a una selección sub18 de secano con fotos de la selección olímpica de nadadoras italianas... 

En que ... estaré yo pensando.


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mulder... no volvamos a los viejos tiempos... no me metas miedo a la gaceleria.


----------



## chameleon (2 Oct 2009)

la línea no lo es todo
a la onda C en la que estamos no le ha pasado nada
salga lo que salga en el dato del paro va a volver arriba


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

Fut SP otro empentón pabajo 1022 -4.9pts

El DAX sin perder palada hoyjan!!


----------



## Mulder (2 Oct 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> la línea no lo es todo
> a la onda C en la que estamos no le ha pasado nada
> salga lo que salga en el dato del paro va a volver arriba



Estoy bastante de acuerdo en que los datos del paro nos podrían llevar arriba, es lo que nadie se espera.


----------



## Mulder (2 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mulder... no volvamos a los viejos tiempos... no me metas miedo a la gaceleria.



Tengo mucho que analizar, pero como dije antes ayer se cruzó la línea, aunque es posible que a mitad de octubre ya nos demos la vuelta, tampoco tengo mucha confianza en la duración de esta bajada.


----------



## chameleon (2 Oct 2009)

la duda que tengo es dónde entrar para aprovechar la subida. SAN lleva plano un tiempo, tiene recorrido. estoy mirando chicharrillos a ver cuales todavía no han saltado


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Oct 2009)

Puf acabo de mirar como va el tema en mi cuenta de valores y ya estoy a 0€ de plusvalías XD!

De +4000 a 0€ que gestor de los cojones estoy hecho...

Creo que voy a vender en el rebote del paro. (si es que lo hay)


----------



## Bambi (2 Oct 2009)

mi SL en las ferrovial no es que lo hayan saltado esta mañana, es que lo han violado tres veces y sin vaselina

ni gap ni ná, estoy con chame estoy tiene que rebotar algo si quieren sacarle jugo de verdad

DP, ya sé lo de E.P... si mi hermana llevaba pegatinas de "Enrique y Ana" cuando ibamos al cole, y teníamos discos suyos el disco chino y tal


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Oct 2009)

Buenos cortos dias
Cerrado corto en san en 10,5 mantengo los demas,a ver si es verdad que sube y me pongo corto mas arriba.
A que hora de aqui es del dato del tan manido paro?


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Es mejor ser optimistas, controla las emociones.... los sentimientos operando en bolsa, no van a ningún lado.

Todos los de este hilo, hemos dejado escapar no solo una, quizás una veintena de oportunidades por el miedo-pánico- cuando el mercado se tuerce.

Recuerdo el sentimiendo bajista de principios de marzo... nadie queria ponerle largo.... y dejamos pasar unas buenas plusv.

Ahora el mercado está en un nuevo techo...(temp) complicado de superar??? solo en la teoría.... quien apostaba por los 11k del iBEX hace dos meses?


----------



## Stuyvesant (2 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> si que podía ir a peor si... tomando un refresquito ayer en un conocido local de la Gran Vía me tiró los tejos Enrique del Pozo, cosa que no tendría importancia si no fuera porque estaba tomando copas con los/as compis y jefes del trabajo , descojone para semanas tengo
> 
> tonuel no te importará si te cojo la imagen del baby facepalm como avatar no? ej que me parto con ella oiga
> 
> ..buenos días, por decir algo




Jojojo...


Ten cuidado con los Vips, además de envenenarte con la comida corres riesgos insondables en sus cercanías.


----------



## Bambi (2 Oct 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> la duda que tengo es dónde entrar para aprovechar la subida. SAN lleva plano un tiempo, tiene recorrido. estoy mirando chicharrillos a ver cuales todavía no han saltado



yo creo que Ercros y Jazztel estaban a puntito de caramelo, aún con la hostia parecen mantener los nuevos soportes (hasta hace poco resistencias) en 0,19 y 0,28... FCC no es chicharo pero idem resistencia larga aguanta ahora como soporte

TRE y MTS viejos conocidos nuestros, parece que vayan en el Delorean


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Oct 2009)

Por cierto. LASC ha ganado la porra de parados de Septiembre, felicidades!!

Ahora el nos dice los datos del día y las horas, es un crack en eso...


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Como me gusta ver ... la misma canción de siempre:

iBEX recorta un -1,2% por toma de beneficios... y hoy añaden la coletilla de JUSTIFICADA. XD ... el rebote de la tarde... en cocina!


----------



## chameleon (2 Oct 2009)

ercros tiene ahí una banderita muy interesante, puede irse a 0.24
y además van a hacer un cambio en la cotización, contrasplit se llama, no?, 10 accs->1acc

dejemos que se acerque más al 11250, que es donde veo el límite razonable


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Cuanto cobran por estas conclusiones:

"Lo más normal ahora es ver correcciones en los valores que más han subido", apunta Castillo.


----------



## chameleon (2 Oct 2009)

a los de inversis, es que les tengo una manía...


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ercros tiene ahí una banderita muy interesante, puede irse a 0.24
> y además van a hacer un cambio en la cotización, contrasplit se llama, no?, 10 accs->1acc
> 
> dejemos que se acerque más al 11250, que es donde veo el límite razonable




Normalmente, reverse-split es sinónimo de ampliación de acciones... en AIG están apunto de colocar papel... de ahí la sospechosa subida de estos dos meses.


----------



## chameleon (2 Oct 2009)

de todas formas, ercros tiene tan poquita liquidez que me da pánico. luego me pasa como con SLR que tenía que salir a trozos


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Paparruchas... no saben quien mueve los hilos del iBEX? XD

BME se deja un 2,4% tras la caída del 4,9% del jueves posterior a la presentación de *unos volúmenes de negociación que "defraudaron", añadió el analista. *

*Castillo cree que la corrección del IBEX-35 puede continuar dado que esta vez viene apoyada por datos fundamentales.

"El Botas ha vendido" el marcó la fecha de ponerse corto.
*


----------



## Bambi (2 Oct 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Jojojo...
> 
> Ten cuidado con los Vips, además de envenenarte con la comida corres riesgos insondables en sus cercanías.



jaja que cabroncete lo que me ha dicho, oiga que meterme a mí un Vips es más difícil que a M.A. Barracus en avión, fue en un museo en el que se ven auténticos cuadros pero no de los que se cuelgan en la pared y conste que yo no elegí

Ercros cambian 10 a 1 sí, y yo creo que ese día (que era próximo por cierto, tendría que mirarlo) habrá ventas aunque sea por el factor psicológico del cambio


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

CNBC live:
Dos analistos discutiendo si el mercado está sobrecomprado!!
Me clitoreo de la risa!!


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Las Zeltitas se van a los 4,00€ no me lo creo.....


----------



## Bambi (2 Oct 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> de todas formas, ercros tiene tan poquita liquidez que me da pánico. luego me pasa como con SLR que tenía que salir a trozos



el día que superó los 0.19 el volumen fue considerable, pero ya me callo que parece que quiera venderte una moto y está la cosa peligrosa


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Por cierto. LCASC ha ganado la porra de parados de Septiembre, felicidades!!
> 
> Ahora el nos dice los datos del día y las horas, es un crack en eso...



Los datos son a las 14:30h.

Yo manejo dos posibilidades. O estamos en una onda4 de C y todavía nos queda la quinta que nos lleve a 1120 o hacemos un fallo de quinta y ya hemos visto máximos anuales. No contemplo más opciones.

Hoy no podré entrar mucho. Dejo al mando de las ondas a Chameleon 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Oct 2009)

* A las 14.30:
*- DATOS COMPLETOS DE EMPLEO DE ESTADOS UNIDOS de septiembre.
Creación de empleo no agrícola:
Dato previo: -216k. Previsión: -190k.

Tasa de paro:
Dato previo: 9,7%. Previsión de 9.8%.

Ingreso por hora de los empleados.
Dato previo: +0,3%. Previsión: +0,2%.*

* A las 16.00:
- PEDIDOS A FÁBRICA de agosto.
Dato previo: +1,3%. Previsión: +1,1%.

*A las 16.30:
- ÍNDICE DEL INSTITUTO DEL CICLO ECONÓMICO ECRI. 

Saludos...


----------



## Bambi (2 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoy no podré entrar mucho. Dejo al mando de las ondas a Chameleon
> 
> Saludos...



están en buenas manos, aquí le tienen cabalgando


----------



## chameleon (2 Oct 2009)

muahahahah 







si extrapolamos, en USA van a salir también mal. esperemos a la debacle de la tarde antes de darle al botón de compras...


----------



## Stuyvesant (2 Oct 2009)

Si quieres ilustrarte mientras desayunas, prueba en la cafetería de la biblioteca nacional. Un sándwich mixto con el desayuno, 150 Pts. (0.90€). No es el brunch de La Cupola del Palace, pero es muy tranquilo y tiene derecho de admisión. Solo gente que sabe leer y tiene carnet.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Oct 2009)

Un inciso DP.

Si se supone que las pharmas son contracíclicas, pero sin embargo se están moviendo con el Nasdaq (Como bién dijo Mulder con Ariad, pero no sólo es con esta, doy fé) supuestamente el guano debería de beneficiarnos, pero sin embargo, nos está dando cera.

La noticia de Obama no sutrtió efecto alguno, con lo que no serían más que "buenas intenciones"

Si al final no se comportan de manera contracíclica (que es lo que parece) nos vamos a comer una buena bajada verdad?

No entiendo tanto optimismo y que vamos a subir y que esto es HSGI 2ª parte... están en 2 escenarios totalmente diferentes...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Oct 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Si quieres ilustrarte mientras desayunas, prueba en la cafetería de la biblioteca nacional. Un sándwich mixto con el desayuno, 150 Pts. (0.90€). No es el brunch de La Cupola del Palace, pero es muy tranquilo y tiene derecho de admisión. Solo gente que sabe leer y tiene carnet.



Mi oficina mollete de antequera tostado con jamón y tomate, aceite 1881 y café con leche por 2,00€...

Y no hace falta saber leer!!


----------



## pyn (2 Oct 2009)

A veces los árboles no nos dejan ver el bosque Luca... ¿Tú has comprado en las pharmas con que objetivo?¿largo o corto? ¿te planteabas pequeñas correcciones? ¿te planteabas que era el nasdaq donde se mueve tu dinero? Si no pusiste STOP's es su dia fue por algo ¿verdad? Ahora estás a 0, tienes dos opciones, dar marcha atrás en tu decisión y tomar posiciones nuevas en otro sitio (al fin y al cabo no has perdido dinero) o mantenerte en tu idea inicial del largo plazo.

Un saludo y ánimo con las inversiones.


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

La sesión comienza a parecerse a la de ayer.
Con suerte(para mí)ahora viene el 2º tramo de caída.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> A veces los árboles no nos dejan ver el bosque Luca... ¿Tú has comprado en las pharmas con que objetivo?¿largo o corto? ¿te planteabas pequeñas correcciones? ¿te planteabas que era el nasdaq donde se mueve tu dinero? Si no pusiste STOP's es su dia fue por algo ¿verdad? Ahora estás a 0, tienes dos opciones, dar marcha atrás en tu decisión y tomar posiciones nuevas en otro sitio (al fin y al cabo no has perdido dinero) o mantenerte en tu idea inicial del largo plazo.
> 
> Un saludo y ánimo con las inversiones.




Tuve que vender en su día, con GTXI lo hice y menos mal... aprendí de no haberlo hecho con Aria...

Las otras que he comprado lo hice en mal momento, y pierdo bastante... esas puede que salga sin pérdidas...

Con la petrolera me han enculao, sólo falta esperar a que llegue el invierno se recupere y la largue...

Las opciones que tengo son:


1º Vender y salir por patas.

2º Acumular rebajando media y aguantar el tirón

3º Ponerme corto. 

SI tuviera dinero de sobra haría una mixta entre 2 y 3, pero por mi limitación presupuestaria debería de hacer 1 y 3... no es mala combinacion farmas+cortos.

Estoy a 0€ por las ganancias que hice con Befesa, si no... estaría en negativo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Oct 2009)

Se van a cagar los largos por las patas abajo,hoy guano pata negra


----------



## Bambi (2 Oct 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Si quieres ilustrarte mientras desayunas, prueba en la cafetería de la biblioteca nacional. Un sándwich mixto con el desayuno, 150 Pts. (0.90€). No es el brunch de La Cupola del Palace, pero es muy tranquilo y tiene derecho de admisión. Solo gente que sabe leer y tiene carnet.



interesante recomendación que me apunto paisano, precisamente suelo desayunar cerquita, en un café muy Pijón, pero es que voy con féminas y ya saben lo que les tira

ferrovial y cintra... ozú pero dudo mucho que lleguen al canje a menos de 32 y 8, ¿ustedes que opinan?


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

La estrategia en ARIAd de momento va funcionando, los volumenes de negociación no han parado de crecer desde que invertimos en esta compañia, la subida ha ido progresivamente y consolidando desde los 1.78USD.

Todo estaba saliendo como esperabamos... demasiado fácil... pensabamos, verdad?

Ahí esta el quid... vender cuando hay plusv o mantener hasta un objetivo cercano, los 4.00USD son un buen punto para vender parte y esperar acontecimientos.

La ambición y codicia de las plusv... nos ha devuelto a la realidad..... estas small caps... son pura especulación.... con fundamentales, no he invertido en un chicharro, como puede ser KOOL.

Por ahora, no vendo.... mantengo posición...... que podríamos tener ahora +acciones ... si hubiesemos vendido en 2.50 / 2.60 USD.... ????

Lo peor que puede pasarnos... es otra ampliación... no creo que esto ocurra hasta que estemos en los 6.00USD, puedes comprobar NVAX.... desde los 2.57USD ... tocando los 6.xxUSD y ahora en 3.xxUSD ... después de que la compañia comunicará que venderà 10M USD en acciones.

Verás que pronto recupera los 5.00USD.


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Cintra & Ferrovial... si que se comportan como chicharros,,,, han estado de lado por la agencias... han subido un +40% en apenas un mes.

ACCIONA ... está apunto... que pasó con la concesión del crédito..????


PD: Chicharrines que aburren y al final la paciencia tiene un limite:

CODERE, de nuevo en 6,10€

VERTICE, 0,39€


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

Al dólar le ha dao un achuchón
Tengo miedito


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

Vendido corto de ibex en 11385 +1,01%

El dólar me ha dao en el peor momento.


----------



## chameleon (2 Oct 2009)

me gustan mucho esas presiones bajistas en TEF


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Un fondo quiere vender su parte en el SABADELL 4% -UNICREDIT-


----------



## tonuel (2 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Un fondo quiere vender su parte en el SABADELL 4% -UNICREDIT-



Pues sólo tienen que darle al botón... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Unicredit compró el pack del 4% en *2007 por 416* millones.... mientras que ahora tiene un valor de unos 230 millones, y el banco QUIERE -WISH- *venderla por unos 250 millones*.... jejejejejeje!!!


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

Abriendo largo de ibex 11368
A por los céntimos!!


----------



## pyn (2 Oct 2009)

¿El macd esta indicando un buen momento para abrir un largo o es cosa mia?


----------



## chameleon (2 Oct 2009)

deja que caiga 80 ó 100 puntillos más


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Unicredit compró el pack del 4% en *2007 por 416* millones.... mientras que ahora tiene un valor de unos 230 millones, y el banco QUIERE -WISH- *venderla por unos 250 millones*.... jejejejejeje!!!



Que negocio más bueno


----------



## Mulder (2 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues sólo tienen que darle al botón...



Si fuera tan fácil ya lo habrían hecho, tienen que responder ante la CNMV antes de hacer la operación, si lo venden de golpe podrían llevarla a 0.5 € fácilmente


----------



## Mulder (2 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿El macd esta indicando un buen momento para abrir un largo o es cosa mia?



Alrededor de las 12 y con el habitual lateral de estas horas te recomiendo ir en contra de los indicadores, aunque mejor todavía si no sigues indicadores intradía, los niveles importantes diarios son mejor información de la tendencia.


----------



## tonuel (2 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si fuera tan fácil ya lo habrían hecho, tienen que responder ante la CNMV antes de hacer la operación, si lo venden de golpe podrían llevarla a 0.5 € fácilmente



Pues... 



*ES LO QUE HAY...* 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Tienen que buscar pardillos que quieran entrar en el SABADELL, están con miedo de lo que les puede venir encima a corto plazo.

No ha subido casí nada, desde que Mulder entro a finales de abril... 1,00€ a lo sumo de subida.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Oct 2009)

*de Cárpatos...*

Apuntes sobre el paro USA:

_Pues la previsión oficial es de -180.000, pero ojo, eso es lo que dicen, en el mundillo se comenta que el whisper number, o número real que manejan en secreto los grandes operadores es de -215.000, y no olvidemos que Goldman ha dicho hoy mismo que esperan -250.000 y su opinión pesa mucho. Es decir el mercado en realidad espera una cifra bastante peor de ese -180.000 que se dice, y esto es importante, porque podría salir -190.000 0 -200.000 parecer que es malo y no sería así, no sería peor de lo esperado como podría parecer a primera vista.
_
Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Oct 2009)

Pues yo veo buen momento para aprovisionar acciones. No ahora, esperaría a que caiga un par de semanas más.

ARIA está entre mis futuribles, no compraría más abajo de 1,8-1,7


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Oct 2009)

Rumores de subida de tipos por parte del BCE... 

Saludos...


----------



## carvil (2 Oct 2009)

Buenos mediodias


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Oct 2009)

Carvil, como tenemos hoy los soportes en el miniS&P? Te lo digo porque por el 1017-1018 caen tanto el comienzo de la onda2 como el fibo61,8% de la onda3. Para mí sería el punto importante a tener en cuentra...

Ayer nos paramos justo en el fibo50% de la onda3, 1029.

Saludos...


----------



## Bambi (2 Oct 2009)

Joer que mala cara tiene ese animalico 

Hamijos, pues a mí no me cuadra que subamos con lo del paro en ningún escenario: aún si no se ha acabado el rally ¿no sería demasiado pronto para dar esperanzas? los meses ultimamente empiezan mal, sólo estamos a día 2. ¿Así de fácil?

El otro escenario es el del "señores, hasta aquí hemos llegado", sobrarían explicaciones.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Oct 2009)

Glups... 

Espero que nadie llevase acciones:

*Edge Petroleum: Anuncia su quiebra y comenta que no quedará nada para los accionistas y los tenedores de acciones preferentes convertibles incluso en el más positivo de los resultados.*

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Glups...
> 
> Espero que nadie llevase acciones:
> 
> ...



Creo que voy a vender mis DPTR a pérdidas...

Aunque contablemente no están tan mal.

Podéis ver los fundamentales aquí:

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ric=DPTR.O


----------



## carvil (2 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Carvil, como tenemos hoy los soportes en el miniS&P? Te lo digo porque por el 1017-1018 caen tanto el comienzo de la onda2 como el fibo61,8% de la onda3. Para mí sería el punto importante a tener en cuentra...
> 
> Ayer nos paramos justo en el fibo50% de la onda3, 1029.
> 
> Saludos...




Par mi el nivel referencia para hoy sería en el E-Mini la zona 1007, en el SP500 la zona 1012- 1018, en US$ 77.5-77.6. Todo esto si caemos claro.


En general no se ha perforado ningun canal importante. Preocupante sería perder el 960 en el SP 500


Salu2


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

Vendido largo de ibex en 11385 +0,61%

me ha metido un "bocao" la volatilidad pero tengo mis céntimos

Preparado para el gran momento


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

La compañía española de infraestructuras y energía Acciona SA (ANA.MC) se ha desprendido de su participación del 45% en su única fábrica de aerogeneradores en China, confirmó el viernes un portavoz. *-INVIERTEN EN USA DE NUEVO-*

Acciona ha vendido un 40% de su participación a la compañía de Hong Kong Chook BO Group Limited y el restante 5% a China Aerospace Corporation. 

Con esta decisión, Acciona deja de fabricar turbinas en China y mantiene sus plantas en Estados Unidos y España. 

La fábrica de aerogeneradores eólicos de Nantong, al este de China, costó EUR25 millones y se puso en marcha en 2006. 

Acciona es el tercer productor mundial de energía eólica.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Oct 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Par mi el nivel referencia para hoy sería en el E-Mini la zona 1007, en el SP500 la zona 1012- 1018, en US$ 77.5-77.6. Todo esto si caemos claro.
> 
> En general no se ha perforado ningun canal importante. Preocupante sería perder el 960 en el SP 500
> 
> Salu2



Gracias Carvil...  Manejamos los mismos soportes. Cada vez tengo menos dudas que estamos en la onda4, de aquí a nada subidón para distribuir lo que no está en los escritos, a partir de ahí a los infiernos. Creo que en ese momento, venderé todos los largos (sean cíclicos o anticíclicos) y me haré anti-accionista de largo plazo... 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Luca!!!!! tu mercado favorito *---->>>>> PM <<<<<----* estamos en verde +5,77% ...


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Joer que mala cara tiene ese animalico
> 
> Hamijos, pues a mí no me cuadra que subamos con lo del paro en ningún escenario: aún si no se ha acabado el rally ¿no sería demasiado pronto para dar esperanzas? los meses ultimamente empiezan mal, sólo estamos a día 2. ¿Así de fácil?
> 
> El otro escenario es el del "señores, hasta aquí hemos llegado", sobrarían explicaciones.



La cosa está así
Puede ver como ayer reventamos por abajo mi famoso canal bajista del platillo.
Y estamos colgaos por dos imperdibles del canal alcista de medio plazo.
Poco más que decir excepto que la temporada de "surf" se puede acabar y, con un poco de suerte,comienza la de descensos de esquí alpino.
La solución pronto.Que pequeño me ha salido el gráfico,espero que se entienda


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Oct 2009)

*Ánimos foro (especialmente Luca...)*



donpepito dijo:


> Luca!!!!! tu mercado favorito *---->>>>> PM <<<<<----* estamos en verde +5,77% ...



Volumen de 700 acciones... 

*Walgreen: Ventas minoristas de septiembre en centros de más de 1 año en septiembre suben +5,3%. Esto animará, si deja el dato de empleo, a las minoristas y farmacéuticas.*

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca!!!!! tu mercado favorito *---->>>>> PM <<<<<----* estamos en verde +5,77% ...



Jeje... entonces hoy cierra a 1,90...

He repasado mis cuentas y en 2009 llevo un triste 3% de rentabilidad, aún tengo margen para aguantar "algo" pero no mucho...

Al final me va a salir mejor comprar bonos alemanes.. a ver si suben los tipos..


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Hoy vamos a intentar romper esa estadistica lucanera.


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Mira DSCO yo las vendí en 0.48USD hace unas semanas y verás como no sirve de nada, vender con pánico, han tocado los 1.4x hace un par de días.


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Ahora están especulando de nuevo con las memorias NAND... 



Las ventas mundiales de semiconductores crecieron un 5% en agosto a US$19.100 millones frente al mes previo, su sexto aumento consecutivo, según la agrupación sectorial Semiconductor Industry Association, o SIA. 

La mejora mensual en las ventas se registró en todas las regiones durante agosto, encabezada por un ascenso del 5,4% en las Américas, seguido de cerca por un incremento del 5,3% en la región Asia-Pacífico, que representa cerca de la mitad de las ventas globales. 

Además, la SIA informó que en forma interanual las ventas cayeron en agosto un 16%. Sobre esa base, las ventas descendieron un 14% en la región Asia Pacífico, un 2,3% en las Américas, un 20% en Japón y un 30% en Europa. 

El director general de la SIA, George Scalise, atribuyó la mejora a la recuperación en los gastos del consumidor, impulsados especialmente por programas de incentivos para productos de consumo eficiente de energía. También destacó las mayores ventas de computadoras portátiles pequeñas, o netbooks.


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

Para los amantes del chartismo el eur usd está haciendo una cuña afiladísima.
Precioso!!


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Veremos el giro en tiempo real... como los añorados meses de enero, febrero... ??? aquellos días ....


----------



## Bambi (2 Oct 2009)

enero? febrero? pero coño Donpepito no querrías decir Abril, Mayo? :


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

Dato emoleo -263k cnbc


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Oct 2009)

Empleo USA -263.000!!!!!!!!!!!!! :

No nos lo esperábamos... 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Opsss. no en esos meses bajistas el iBEX hacia unas maniobras en tiempo real de recuperación a verde en segundos.


----------



## chameleon (2 Oct 2009)

venga
vamos a acercarnos a objetivos, 11250 estaría bien


----------



## Bambi (2 Oct 2009)

hostia fina


----------



## Kujire (2 Oct 2009)

Yeaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!​*
GUANO GUANO GUANO​*


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Oct 2009)

Guanoooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

Abierto corto de ibex 11317

Bienvenidos a una nueva era!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Oct 2009)

En el S&P estamos buscando los soportes de los hablábamos esta mañana... ahora 1019...

Saludos...


----------



## Bambi (2 Oct 2009)

Shit.got.real.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Oct 2009)

Vamos coño empujad para abajo,cortos a mansalva,SAN,POP,BBVA,TEL no se salva nadie


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

sp 1015.4
Aghhhhh!!


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

Metedle al Botas!!

De esta sale hablando hasta Alemán!!


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

El botas sabia a la perfección que los datos del paro en septiembre... iban a ser malos... verano fin de obra... colocó todos sus papelitos hace unas semanas.

Ya están tocando botoncitos ---verdes---- XD


----------



## luisfernando (2 Oct 2009)

Vuelta hacia los 6000 JU ju JU


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Oct 2009)

*Paro USA*

*El dato del mes anterior, cosa rara se revisa a mejor de -216.000 a -201.000. Pero el dato de julio se revisa a peor de -276.000 a -304.000, el de junio se queda igual en -463.000.
*
La tasa de paro sube de 9,7 a 9,8% que era lo esperado, aunque durante la semana hubo rumores de que podría llegar al 10%. *Peor tasa de paro desde 1983.*

La media de pago por hora trabajada sube 0,1 %, cuando se esperaba +0,2 %.

La media agregada semanal de horas trabajadas baja 0,5 %, lo cual es una mala noticia porque los patronos hacen trabajar menos horas a sus empleados antes de despedirles. Este es un indicador adelantado y con su bajada augura más despidos.

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Las bolsas de Guano están causando efecto... Luiscaidas is here!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Oct 2009)

Papeles a manguerazos


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

Fut sp 1014.7
Seguimos jugando

Edit
1013 y coge velocidad again!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Oct 2009)

Jajajaja 2mil eurazos en 15 minutos , vamos hasta el fondoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

¿y tonuel se lo esta perdiendo?

Oh cielos!!


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Oct 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> ¿y tonuel se lo esta perdiendo?
> 
> Oh cielos!!



Hay unos cuantos para certificar ya

A ver si aguantan la tarde


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Tengo malas noticias... las olimpiadas en Chicago... nuevos puestos de trabajo... y el mercardo se da la vuelta....


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tengo malas noticias... las olimpiadas en Chicago... nuevos puestos de trabajo... y el mercardo se da la vuelta....



Me has roto mi corazonada jejeje...


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tengo malas noticias... las olimpiadas en Chicago... nuevos puestos de trabajo... y el mercardo se da la vuelta....




No sé.Fut SP 1012!!


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Creo que Madrid tienes posibilidades,,, pero conociendo el peso de USA... 70% USA VS 30% SPAIN.


----------



## Burney (2 Oct 2009)

"Guanas" tardes:

Atención a niveles que en mi opinión son importantes y que pueden originar rebotes o aceleración de la caidas en caso de roturas a la baja:

- IBEX 11000 points
- SAN 10 leurus
- SP500 +-1000 points

Good luck!


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

Campaaaanaaaaa!!
Es la hora de degollar!!


Edit sp 1020!!
quiero sangre!!


----------



## Bambi (2 Oct 2009)

¿soy el único que esperaba una apertura USA aún peor?


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> ¿soy el único que esperaba una apertura USA aún peor?



Sí,yo también,pero hay que esperar unos minuticos


----------



## percebe (2 Oct 2009)

¿Estaran esperando al dato de las 4:00?


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Hasta las 17:00 / 17:30h / 18:00h no conoceremos cual es la sede... Madrid / Chicago.... si sale elegida la segunda... el mercado lo valorará positivamente.


----------



## Mulder (2 Oct 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Esta mañana me han surgido unos asuntos y he tenido que irme toda la mañana hasta ahora, perdiéndome buena parte del guano 

Ahora me toca llevarme lo que pueda, llama mucho la atención como sacan pasta en este momento mientras hacen como que suben, aunque no es una divergencia grande aun.


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

El mercado USA... parece que tiene descontado lo del paro... ????


----------



## El_Presi (2 Oct 2009)

¿Madrid o Chicago? si va a salir Río


----------



## Bambi (2 Oct 2009)

DP creo que estás escribiendo "Madrid" dónde debe poner "Rio" 

LUCA: HOY NO TOMES CAFÉ

mentita poleo que la tarde se las trae


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

Eur/usd el dólar cae en barrena


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Oct 2009)

Tonuel me he puesto "las botas" con el SAN hoy hahahahahaha
Donde coño estas?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Oct 2009)

Me quedo con los cortos del POP y Mapfre lo demas cerrado todo.
Si sube les meto mas.


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Aquí somos patriotas ante todo... los videos están conseguidos... parecen que son de otro país.


----------



## Mulder (2 Oct 2009)

Vaya subidón se están dando el eurodolar y el franco suizo! y con mucho dinero entrando.

Creo que ya hemos visto suficiente guano por hoy.


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

O están echando a los cortos o de verdad se quiere dar la vuelta.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Oct 2009)

Otros cortos al SAN a 10.425 me voy a ensañar con el botas,esto es un filon jajajaja


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Oct 2009)

Metete largo Mulder jejejeje


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

Otra caidita DJI
¿el dato?


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

usa pedidos fabrica -0,8% agosto


----------



## Kujire (2 Oct 2009)

cerrando parte de mi posición... poco a poco para que no se note, queda mucha sesión, pero es viernes, ppio de mes ....y hay que pagar muchas facturas


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Nos olvidamos del guano de calidad para hoy??? me voy a recoger a los niños....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Oct 2009)

Ejem... nuevamente PM=Hosiazo en Aria...

Creo que voy a acumular en las demás, me esperaba una hostia fina con lo edl paro... igual pasa como aquí que sube el paro un 41% con respecto a 2008 y la bolsa se dispara...

Miro el tipo de cambio, no vaya a ser que también pierda por ahí...


----------



## tonuel (2 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Esta mañana me han surgido unos asuntos y he tenido que irme toda la mañana hasta ahora, perdiéndome buena parte del guano



Yo ayer y hoy voy de culo acabando un proyecto... la madré que me parió... si eran los dias D del guano... mecagüen la puta... :



Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tonuel me he puesto "las botas" con el SAN hoy hahahahahaha
> Donde coño estas?




No tengo tiempo de seguir el mercado... dejadme algo cabrones... 


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Oct 2009)

Voy a intentar un corto con el SAN con 5k de garantía, y si sale bien pongo stop profit y vendo todo lo del Nasdaq, no me fio...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Oct 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> usa pedidos fabrica -0,8% agosto



Se esperaba +0,3%, peeeeeeeeeeero descontando aviones y todo el sector transportes, queda un +0,4%.... ojo! 

Saludos...

PD: Me parece que la semana que viene será alcista para EUR y bolsa...
PD2: ARIAd se mueve entre el 2,04 y el 2,05$


----------



## Bambi (2 Oct 2009)

Hoygan pues acabo de mirar, y el DJI no tiene mala cara.

Tonuel y Mulder, por supuesto que se les ha echado de menos esta mañana, joder. Organicen sus agendas con más antelación hombre :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Oct 2009)

Vaya hostia ha metido el EUR/USD.....

Evolución del valor de EUR/USD - Yahoo! Finanzas

Más perdidas para el tito luca...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Oct 2009)

Wataru más vale que vendamos todo y esperemos a las subidas de tipos para comprar bonos alemanes... Jajaja... vaya inversoh que estoy hecho!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Oct 2009)

Por cierto, en el Ibex nos hemos dejado un gap 11518-11427 sin cerrar...

Saludos...

PD: Luca ánimos, pero sinceramente creo que éste no es todavía el guano de verdad...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto, en el Ibex nos hemos dejado un gap 11518-11427 sin cerrar...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Luca ánimos, pero sinceramente creo que éste no es todavía el guano de verdad...




Pues menos mal porque voy en -1000€... cuando venga el de verdad me quedaré a -9000 supongo...

De verdad piensas que la semana que viene va parriba? me cuesta creerlo...


----------



## Kujire (2 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Nos olvidamos del guano de calidad para hoy??? me voy a recoger a los niños....



hemos cambiado tendencia desde hace un ratito, y me he puesto falda larga ... así que veamos si los chicos de Chicago están esperando las buenas nuevas... dicen que por ahí que soplan vientos...


----------



## Bambi (2 Oct 2009)

En ocasiones veo índices en verde.


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Oct 2009)

Juass Al rico guano Oigann!!

Paciencia... al menos con las dos que tengo con cualquier noticia ya se gana pasta, y no me pienso salir a perdidas, afortunadamente, solo tengo metido dinero con el que no cuento a corto/medio plazo. A largo nunca se sabe .

Por cierto Luca menuda recuperación de las DPTR... menudo susto juass

Umm Río se lo merece... pero la ciudad en si misma es un caos... es insegura, un poco sucia... Pero con la marcha que les pegaron a los de COI allí fijo que tienen posibilidades.


----------



## chameleon (2 Oct 2009)

paso de entrar largo. no ha llegado a mi nivel de guano esperado
es un descansito para que entren gacelillas. el lunes a coquetear con los 11200


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Oct 2009)

DPRT ha cerrado el gap a la baja.. debería de haber comprado a 1,56 pero no he tenido O_O


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues menos mal porque voy en -1000€... cuando venga el de verdad me quedaré a -9000 supongo...
> 
> De verdad piensas que la semana que viene va parriba? me cuesta creerlo...



No se ha roto ninguna directriz importante, el S&P ha parado en 1012, que era un soporte importante y fibo38,2% de toda la caída desde máximos.... estamos en 1023,5 ahora mismo... Sí, creo que la semana que viene será alcista...

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> hemos cambiado tendencia desde hace un ratito, y me he puesto falda larga ... así que veamos si los chicos de Chicago están esperando las buenas nuevas... dicen que por ahí que soplan vientos...



Sí, the windy city...

Origin of the name "Windy City" - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Me gustó mucho cuando estuve allí... suerte que era verano y no sufrí los -40º de rigor...


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí, the windy city...
> 
> Origin of the name "Windy City" - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Me gustó mucho cuando estuve allí... suerte que era verano y no sufrí los -40º de rigor...



De Chicago conozco a un médico de Origen Indu... que soso era el joio.

A Tokio tengo ganas de volver  Mola la ciudad... aunque eso de los karaokes, como que no me va...


----------



## Gonzalo (2 Oct 2009)

Saludos a todos. 

Parece que la cosa está equilibrada entre Chicago y Río

Intrade Prediction Markets)


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Los MMs en ARIAd... me están tocando los O_O .... ONTy ha recuperado desde los 4.75USD y ahora en verde... hasta DRYSHIP... va a toda vela!


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

DJI ha cerrado el gap y ...


----------



## Mulder (2 Oct 2009)

Pues vaya tarde más lateral estamos teniendo.


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

¿doscientos billones de Nigeria es mucha pasta?
Es lo que su Banco Central va a inyectar a los bankitos
Jorl!!
CNBC


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Lo siento, pero tengo muy malas sensaciones.... las peores. espero equivocarme, pero... Chicago WINS....


----------



## Mulder (2 Oct 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> ¿doscientos billones de Nigeria es mucha pasta?
> Es lo que su Banco Central va a inyectar a los bankitos
> Jorl!!
> CNBC



Al cambio deben ser 200 euros aproximadamente.

Es broma no tengo ni idea de cuanto será 

Me ha dado por verlo en el Yahoo finance y 1 naira son 0.0046 euros


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Oct 2009)

Chicago fuera xD DP! Esperemos que en bolsa seas mejor que como bruja lola... jaja


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

Chicago eliminada
CNBC live


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Opsss... Chicago.. out!!


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Madrid!!!!


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

Madrid gana chance!!
Nuestra deuda...aghhh!


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Oct 2009)

Madrid contra Río...Río win....

Seamos positivos, con la pasta que nos hemos gastado en Madrid... al menos que saquemos para Publicidad... que la cosa está mu mala !


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

La eliminación de Chicago ha espabilado un poco al DJI.Pequeño tiron parriba


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

en abc.es va fino...


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Un descansito....


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2009)

Cagate,si al final el Gallardon va a tener potra y todo...:
Los bolsillos de todos los madrileños temblando ante la decision final del COI


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

El DJI con orejas de burro.Igual se les complica la tarde.
Dejo la posi abierta el finde


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Oct 2009)

Las apuestan dan un 90% para Río ... pero que leches ¡¡Arriba Madrid!!


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Las apuestan dan un 90% para Río ... pero que leches ¡¡Arriba Madrid!!



¡Y arriba la Esteban!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Las apuestan dan un 90% para Río ... pero que leches ¡¡Arriba Madrid!!



Joder,si que esta reñida la cosa


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Oct 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> ¡Y arriba la Esteban!!



Juuuas xd no mientes a una Cocainómana, mientras que hablamos de los Juegos ¡Ese espíritu! juass


----------



## Kujire (2 Oct 2009)

*Chi*

Chicago tiene unos 15B$ de deuda, ...vah no suena tanto como los planes TARP y eso peeeero es muuuucha plata ... que la sacan del House Tax.... así que se han quitado un peso de encima


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juuuas xd no mientes a una Cocainómana, mientras que hablamos de los Juegos ¡Ese espíritu! juass



Prometo no volver a fustigarte así.Sorry!!


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

A las orejas de burro añado dolar up up


----------



## Mulder (2 Oct 2009)

Pues ahora están actuando como si aun no hubieramos visto el mínimo de hoy, esto se va peligrosamente hacia abajo. Estan soltando pasta con algo de saña en este momento.


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ahora están actuando como si aun no hubieramos visto el mínimo de hoy, esto se va peligrosamente hacia abajo. Estan soltando pasta con algo de saña en este momento.



Tenía ganas de decirlo:
Poooodeeeemoooos!!


----------



## luisfernando (2 Oct 2009)

QuE FUERTE, LO DICEN A LAS 18:50:51 segundos, EN TODA NUESTRA PUTA CARA EL 9/11


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Oct 2009)

Jur no sabía yo que Río tuviera una escasa capacidad hotelera... dicen que con cruceros van a solucionar el problema. Aparte de eso, el tráfico es infernal y hay metro, pero muy pocas líneas.

Bueno, eso son dos puntos más a nuestro favor .

La verdad es que al país no le va a venir nada mal un poco de ilusión.


----------



## tonuel (2 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> La verdad es que al país no le va a venir nada mal un poco de ilusión.



tag: *De ilusión también se vive... *


Lo malo es que de poco más vamos a vivir... el guano no se come...



Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (2 Oct 2009)

benas. ¿Quién va ganando?


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

¿DJI triple techo?
¡Que angustia!Juas,juas


----------



## Stuyvesant (2 Oct 2009)

Joder. Esto sí que duele... Getafe, Aranjuez, ... Alcorcón... París, Tokio…. sin complejos…


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Hasta las 18:55h ....


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

Los stockásticos se van girando a al baja
Por cierto,Matías ha dicho que lo anuncian a las 18:51


----------



## Stuyvesant (2 Oct 2009)

¿...han terminado ya las sevillanas en la puerta del Sol?


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Oct 2009)

And the winner is Rio!!


----------



## Stuyvesant (2 Oct 2009)

... si es que no se puede ganar siempre en todo.


----------



## bertok (2 Oct 2009)

Me caguen la puta madre que lo parió .......

Mala suerte. Será en 2020.


----------



## Stuyvesant (2 Oct 2009)

Bueno si no lo dice nadie, lo hago yo ¡¡Enhorabuena a Rio de Janeiro!!


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Apolo... he visto que haces horas extras:


----------



## Kujire (2 Oct 2009)

Meus parabéns para tud@s @s Cariocas!!!

Creo que España ha ganado... se ha sacado el problema de endeudar + a los madrileños.... y sin embargo.... es el único pais capaz de ayudar a Brasil a "construir" una nueva Rio para el mundial y las Olimpiadas, todo ello financiado por los recursos naturales que Dios puso en manos de los Brasileros, ...algo bueno tenía que salir de la burbuja no creen?

Florentino está firmando en estos momentos los contratos...


----------



## Stuyvesant (2 Oct 2009)

<div align="center"><object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ph5e6WwGpeU&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&showinfo=0 "></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ph5e6WwGpeU&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&showinfo=0 " type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object></div>

No todo van a ser inglesas...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Meus parabéns para tud@s @s Cariocas!!!
> 
> Creo que España ha ganado... se ha sacado el problema de endeudar + a los madrileños.... y sin embargo.... es el único pais capaz de ayudar a Brasil a "construir" una nueva Rio para el mundial y las Olimpiadas, todo ello financiado por los recursos naturales que Dios puso en manos de los Brasileros, ...algo bueno tenía que salir de la burbuja no creen?
> 
> Florentino está firmando en estos momentos los contratos...




Pues creo que abengoa ha pegado un pelotazo tambien con lo de Rio...

Kujiré me están preando con LGND... de 2,45 que las pillé a 2,15... no se si acumular y largarlas cuando me quede a 0.. quedarme mirando... o salir por patas... no tiene nada de volumen... y lateral total... el 6 de octubre tiene una conferencia que es lo más gracioso...


----------



## Kujire (2 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues creo que abengoa ha pegado un pelotazo tambien con lo de Rio...



Habrá que estar atentos .... a ver si conseguimos info, insider.....ALGO ....de momento el alcalde de Rio tiene sangre española corriendo por sus venas...

Es increíble que en Rio pensaban que no era el momento para ellos, principalmente porque NO ESTÄ PREPARADA para unas Olimpiadas y ya tenían el tema del Mundial... que era más asequible para ellos ...puff la apuesta es arriesgada, es por eso que me inclino que las empresas españolas son las que tienen capacidad para crear todo el tema de infraestructuras, dado que muchas ya tienen desarrollos en la zona.... y están acostumbradas a lidiar con la mafia


----------



## Kujire (2 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues creo que abengoa ha pegado un pelotazo tambien con lo de Rio...
> 
> Kujiré me están preando con LGND... de 2,45 que las pillé a 2,15... no se si acumular y largarlas cuando me quede a 0.. quedarme mirando... o salir por patas... no tiene nada de volumen... y lateral total... el 6 de octubre tiene una conferencia que es lo más gracioso...



Ná ... tu tranquilo, ya te reirás cuando recupere y pensarás "cómo me hicieron sufrir estos cabrones. Este finde he de subir el análisis de las que seguimos y así vemos un poco la semana que viene. Tómatelo con calma con esta vas a necesitar paciencia, ....a no ser que necesites la plata urgentemente claro.


----------



## ddddd (2 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ná ... tu tranquilo, ya te reirás cuando recupere y pensarás "cómo me hicieron sufrir estos cabrones. Este finde he de subir el análisis de las que seguimos y así vemos un poco la semana que viene. Tómatelo con calma con esta vas a necesitar paciencia, ....a no ser que necesites la plata urgentemente claro.



Kujire, ¿en el análisis podrías hablar también de ANDS si no te supone demasiado contratiempo?

Por ahora estoy pillado a 2,77, aunque creo que debería remontar y el dinero por suerte no lo necesito por ahora, pero me gustaría saber de una opinión experta que espera de ella.

Muchas gracias y disculpa las molestias.

Saludos.


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Oct 2009)

Buenas tardes ^^!

Es verdad el dicho de los Cariocas que Río es un regalo de Dios, Solo hay que subirse al Cristo, para ver lo precioso que es...

Ahora nada más llegar por el Aeropuerto te acojonas... ves la cantidad de favelas que hay, una encima de otra en las montañas, no se como guardan equilibrio.

Río digan lo que digan es peligrosa y como comenta Kujire le faltan infraestructuras, se le queda muy grande el evento.

Pero bueno, el 2 de Diciembre ya escucharé las opiniones en directo de lAs Cariocas... a ver que me cuentan ^__^

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Oct 2009)

GTXI ha llegado a los 11,20 que os comentaba, ha cerrado un viejo gap, puede ser una buena oportunidad e irse a los 13 USD rápido...


----------



## eduenca (2 Oct 2009)

Me sé de uno que tiene que estar la mar de contento:


----------



## eduenca (2 Oct 2009)

A continuación el brote verde del día:


----------



## Mulder (2 Oct 2009)

A las buenas noches!

¡me alegro de que haya ganado Rio! la única razón por la que se quieren olimpiadas aquí es para revalorizar los pisitos de los madrileños y alrededores que ahora están en caida libre.

Y lo último que necesitamos aquí es un evento 'revalorizador'. Aunque si es cierto que alargaríamos la agonía del desempleo en el sector constructor, pero tampoco sería por mucho tiempo.

Además nos vamos a poner las botas de ver brasileñas despampanantes en bikini por todas partes 

Ahora mismo el dinero no se mueve en el Stoxx, creo que ya toca un pull-back al sitio donde cruzamos la 'línea' ayer, 2811 o 2791, por ahí andará, aunque tal vez no lo veamos hasta el lunes por la tarde.


----------



## Kujire (2 Oct 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> Kujire, ¿en el análisis podrías hablar también de ANDS si no te supone demasiado contratiempo?
> 
> Por ahora estoy pillado a 2,77, aunque creo que debería remontar y el dinero por suerte no lo necesito por ahora, pero me gustaría saber de una opinión experta que espera de ella.
> 
> ...



No es molestia, la incluyo.... 

Aprovecho el post: Creo que leí que alguien se preguntaba si "se suponía" que las pharmas eran "defensivas..." por qué se comportaban siguiendo a los índices... Bueno la cuestión era algo así no me acuerdo exactamente pero ese era el sentido. Vale, mi opinión por si añade algo de luz viene a ser ...."depende"

Primero creo que depende mucho de la empresa y éste es el factor más importante. Luego también depende de timing económico y por último de las expectativas futuras. Ahora "ponte a combinar" estos factores y tenemos varias posibilidades.

Las Pharmas son consideradas defensivas y tienden a responder bien en entornos económicos _recesivos_. "Uy lo que ha dicho" pero si ahora oficialmente el mundo NO ESTÁ en RECESIÓN: (vaya vaya esto me suena a la pregunta de Sergei "Burka" de por qué en Madrid no hay playa) Bien, decíamos que las pharmas eran patatín patatán,...y las Bios? ....no son del mismo grupo?? ... "si si por real decreto " ... pues va a ser que no, las Bios son RIESGO y estamos en Octubre.... (pero de qué estás hablando pues eso* Octubre*: Agggggg!!!

Pues eso, que las Bios son Riesgo, Estamos en Octubre, y Madrid no tiene Playa.... como corolario=> No hay plan defensivo que valga contra el miedo, pánico, etc.... y menos cuando hay riesgo de por medio

Así que PACIENCIA


----------



## eduenca (2 Oct 2009)

Las que son habitualmente consideradas defensivas son las BIG pharma.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Oct 2009)

Kujire tu prosa me confunde, a veces escribes como español cervantes y otra con aires americanos, qué nacionalidad tienes ¿? 

(Offtopic claro está XD!)

Gracias por el advice.


----------



## Mulder (2 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Kujire tu prosa me confunde, a veces escribes como español cervantes y otra con aires americanos, qué nacionalidad tienes ¿?
> 
> (Offtopic claro está XD!)
> 
> Gracias por el advice.



Kujire habla muchas veces una especie de spanglish, yo diría que es portoriqueña de nacimiento, pero es solo 'risky guessing'


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Oct 2009)

Ah si? pues yo "vacuno la carpeta" de vez en cuando... XD!

El spanglish auténtico no hay quien lo entienda...


----------



## Kujire (2 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Kujire tu prosa me confunde, a veces escribes como español cervantes y otra con aires americanos, qué nacionalidad tienes ¿?
> 
> (Offtopic claro está XD!)
> 
> Gracias por el advice.



soy miXta, vaya, creía que había mejorado un poco... escribo en este foro (entre otras razones) para practicar el idioma dado que se me olvida ... tengo familia espaÑola (de donde la tortilla de patata ... mi abuelo decía ... "si un gatito entra en un horno.... qué salen?.... panes? no.... salen gatitos... pues eso tú eres española" ... entendí la parábola años más tarde


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Oct 2009)

Ummm la parábola del Horno y de los Gatos no la pillo, pero no es de extrañar un segundo más tarde y nazco retrasado... jaja

Lo pensaré... 

Pasad buen finde ^^! No gastaros todas las Plusvalías del tirón...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Oct 2009)

Qué tostón lo de Ariad hoy... : quedan 20 minutos y posiblemente batamos el record de menor volumen desde que despertó en julio... así que ya saben:
Bajo volumen -> baja la cotización

Saludos...

PD: Donpepito, a ver si haces un par de llamadas y nos mueven un poco esto...


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

La semana que viene... hay movimiento... llevamos 11 días en rojo, están aburriendo a las gacelas, con un par de buenos días, nos plantamos en los 2.50USD antes de mediados de mes.

*it's all planned in advance. more than 70% of shareholders are selling.
the wicked witch of the west is ceo. have to expect it.*


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué tostón lo de Ariad hoy... : quedan 20 minutos y posiblemente batamos el record de menor volumen desde que despertó en julio... así que ya saben:
> Bajo volumen -> baja la cotización
> 
> Saludos...
> ...




Sí.. me arrepiento mucho de haber levantado el stop.. debería de haber seguido mi método de las tortugas que tan bien me ha ido... ha sido levantarlo y meterme la gran leche...

Para el cierre auguro sorpresas y negativas en Ariad...


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Luca, no continues perdiendo dinero, si esta cot se va a los 20.00USD te puedes montar de nuevo en los 4.00USD ... a mi es que me dá pereza vender, he aprendido a base de buenas meteduras de pata... en otras Biotechs... en el momento que vendes... al poco tiempo... doblan.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí.. me arrepiento mucho de haber levantado el stop.. debería de haber seguido mi método de las tortugas que tan bien me ha ido... ha sido levantarlo y meterme la gran leche...
> 
> Para el cierre auguro sorpresas y negativas en Ariad...



Es imposible, quedan 10 minutos y lleva las últimas 2 horas entre 2,03 y 2,04... yo apostaría por una de las dos... 

De todas formas, tiene sentido lo de Donpepito, estan cansando a los pezqueñines, este ritmo de bajadas, poco volumen y desaliento, te hace plantearte el salir ya! Yo por ahora aguanto, creo que la semana que viene será buena... 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Luca... deberias conocer como funcionan las agencias... MTS - TRE--- unos cuantos días echando a las gacelas... y luego a por los 40,00€ en TRE y 27,xx€ ... por supuesto que luego hacen su ciclo de nuevo, yo tenía claro que ARIAd... no iba a seguir subiendo hasta los 4.00USD sin corregir.... es lo malo que tienen estas cot.. que atraen a los tiburones en cuanto ven jugosas plusv... -futuras- HGSI ... lo controlaron las mismas agencias unas semanas antes.


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Mira ONTy de nuevo en verde.... juegan con las emociones.


----------



## donpepito (2 Oct 2009)

Es curioso como manipulan... en los ultimos minutos suben las posis de ventas vs compras... siempre cierran por debajo.


----------



## carvil (2 Oct 2009)

Buenas noches 


El SP 500 cash ha rebotado cerca de la parte baja del canal, pero queda pendiente cerrar el gap del dia 4-8.


Que paseís buen fin de semana 


Salu2


----------



## bertok (2 Oct 2009)

Creo que ahora mismo los cortos tienen mucho peligro (por lo ajustados de los SL y tal).

Han hecho sangre pero es el primer susto. La bolsa no baja a plomo después de haber subido como lo ha hecho. Esto no funciona así.

Estos días es muy probable que vuelva a subir (sin llegar a máximos anuales) para volver a enganchar a los últimos incautos. Señores, TIENEN QUE DISTRIBUIR MÁS.

Cuidadín


----------



## Mulder (3 Oct 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Creo que ahora mismo los cortos tienen mucho peligro (por lo ajustados de los SL y tal).
> 
> Han hecho sangre pero es el primer susto. La bolsa no baja a plomo después de haber subido como lo ha hecho. Esto no funciona así.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, durante los próximos días no veremos ningún otro máximo anual pero si podremos una pequeña subida a puntos que llevo toda esta semana marcando como puntos de no-retorno:

2811 -> Stoxx
1030-25 -> S&P

A partir de ahí volveremos a caernos, el objetivo más probable para el S&P son los 994, en el Stoxx 2666.

Cuando lleguemos a esos niveles es probable que enfilemos hacia los máximos anuales de nuevo, aunque aun no tengo muy claro el timing, pero las bajadas siempre son fuertes y rápidas, al ritmo actual podríamos llegar a finales de la semana que viene a los objetivos, puede que antes.

Ni tanto ni tan calvo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Vamos a ver, durante los próximos días no veremos ningún otro máximo anual pero si podremos una pequeña subida a puntos que llevo toda esta semana marcando como puntos de no-retorno:
> 
> 2811 -> Stoxx
> 1030-25 -> S&P
> ...



luna llena de OCTUBRE HAMIJO...


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Oct 2009)

Sobre Octubre, lastima que el hilo se perdio en la papelera  y es que octubre es malefico, más si hay un martes y trece en medio.

AUTUMN PANICS: A CALENDAR PHENOMENON


----------



## Stuyvesant (3 Oct 2009)

Estoy empezando a preocuparme de verdad por el clima social, cada vez me cuesta más encontrarle un mínimo sentido y sensatez a esta situación. Psicodramas colectivos de Olimpiadas, saturación mediática y desinformación compulsiva, paranoia en los medios, paro exacerbado, los políticos apostándoselo todo por una salida escénica durante la presidencia de la UE, y los 6 meses de inmersión mediática y noticias sobre la UE...

Deberíamos empezar a llamar Luis Rojas Marcos y declarar un comité de crisis sociosanitaria similar a lo que hicieron en New York después del 11S. O empezamos a afrontar la crisis social y resolverla con medidas consecuentes y maduras, o en u año este manicomio va a estar silbando como una olla exprés.

Esto está empezando a tomar un cariz preocupante.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Oct 2009)

Hola tropa , os pego un pequeño resumen de lo que nos espera la semana que viene...

De cara a la próxima semana, las principales referencias de interés en el plano macroeconómico vendrán de Europa, con los datos de precios de septiembre en Alemania, con especial interés en la subyacente para calibrar el grado de presiones deflacionistas por la debilidad de la demanda interna. En caso de confirmarse éstas, será una razón adicional para que el BCE mantenga su política expansiva durante los próximos meses, lo que esperamos que confirme en la reunión del jueves, al igual que el Banco de Inglaterra.

*El lunes en Estados Unidos tendremos el ISM del sector servicios*, que en septiembre podría repuntar de 48,4 a 50, si bien la decepción en los últimos indicadores adelantados podría generar algo de inquietud. *En Europa, destacamos las ventas al por menor de agosto* (anterior –0,2% mensual y –1,8%i.a.), *la confianza inversora Sentix de octubre* (anterior –14,6) *y los datos definitivos de PMI de servicios y compuesto* (que en sus datos preliminares ya superaron la barrera de 50, indicando expansión). *En España tendremos la producción industrial de agosto,* que debería continuar moderando su caída interanual (julio –17%).

El martes apenas habrá datos, tan sólo destacar la producción industrial de
Reino Unido, que en agosto debería seguir moderando su caída (julio : -9,3%). *El miércoles en Estados Unidos contaremos con los datos semanales de solicitudes de hipotecas e inventarios semanales de crudo y derivados, así como el crédito al consumidor de agosto* (cuyo ritmo de caída debería haberse moderado sustancialmente desde julio, -9.000 mln USD esperados vs –21.600 mln USD). *En la Eurozona se publicará el dato final de PIB 2T09* (preliminar –0,1% trimestral, -4,7% interanual), si bien los datos adelantados de 3T09 sugieren ya crecimiento intertrimestral.

*El jueves en Estados Unidos tendremos de nuevo datos de desempleo semanal*, tras la negativa referencia de la última semana, *así como inventarios al por mayor de agosto* (-1%e vs –1,4% anterior). En Alemania, la producción industrial de agosto debería continuar con su mejora mensual (moderando la caída interanual anterior, actualmente en –17%). El jueves será también el día de los bancos centrales. Esperamos que tanto el BCE como el Banco de Inglaterra mantengan sus tipos de interés en mínimos históricos (1% y 0,5% respectivamente), mientras que en el plano de las medidas no convencionales de política monetaria apuesten por una retirada gradual, aunque sólo a iniciarse cuando haya una mayor claridad respecto a
la sostenibilidad de la recuperación económica.

*El viernes, en Estados Unidos la balanza comercial podría incrementar ligeramente su déficit*, desde los –32.000 mln USD en julio hasta –33.000 mln USD estimados en agosto. *En Europa destacamos el IPC de septiembre en Alemania* (anterior –0,3% anual), cuyo dato preliminar se situó en –0,4% (por debajo de lo esperado, por lo que la atención estará puesta en posibles presiones sobre la subyacente. También *en Alemania conoceremos la balanza comercial de agosto y su composición, mientras que en Francia se publicará la producción industrial de agosto* (anterior –13%).

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Oct 2009)

Por cierto, la presentación de resultados del 3T09 confirmadas son:

*-Banesto 7 de octubre
-Bankinter 16 de octubre
-BBVA 27 de octubre
-Santander 28 de octubre

-14 de octubre JPMorgan
-15 de octubre CitiGroup
-15 de octubre GSachs
-16 de octubre BoA-Merrill
-21 de octubre Wells Fargo
-22 de octubre Morgan Stanley
*
Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Oct 2009)

Ya hemos tenido susto.
Para la semana que viene elijo muerte.
Psicológicamente el mercado está tocado.Sólo hay que ver las reacciones del mercado a las malas noticias.Y son reacciones de los "pro".Las gacelas son escasas.
Y los gráficos acompañan.Ayer intentaron encarrilar y no pudieron.Están justito en lo que marcan las teorías de volumen.
Muy pronto en sus pantallas:"El platillo II" .Es como El Padrino pero carísimo.
Saludos


----------



## argan (4 Oct 2009)

Para vuestra info, compré el viernes. Especialmente bancos. 

Nos vemos en enero-febrero.


----------



## argan (4 Oct 2009)

...por primera vez he visto la crisis en la calle: todo hasta arriba, seis (6!!!) controles de alcoholemia, primero de mes llegan los extremos.

Empieza la crisis en la calle, compramos bancos de mierda: RBS, LLoyds, C, Cit y algo mas.


----------



## tonuel (4 Oct 2009)

argan dijo:


> Para vuestra info, compré el viernes. Especialmente bancos.
> 
> Nos vemos en enero-febrero.




Espero que los sueltes la semana que viene... porque si los quieres aguantar hasta enero-febrero mi amigo Nelson te quiere decir algo... 




*Veo al próximo inversorh pillado... HA HA*



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (4 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Tonuel y Mulder, por supuesto que se les ha echado de menos esta mañana, joder. Organicen sus agendas con más antelación hombre



Menudas plusvas me hubiera embolsado la verdad...  Aunque bien es cierto que si tuviera que ganarme la vida con la bolsa... ahora mismo viviria bajo un puente... 



chameleon dijo:


> paso de entrar largo. no ha llegado a mi nivel de guano esperado
> es un descansito para que entren gacelillas. el lunes a coquetear con los 11200




Yo también lo espero, muchas gacelillas se han quedado compradas o lo harán el lunes después de que finalizara el tan anunciado recorte... Próximo objetivo los 20.000... 



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No se ha roto ninguna directriz importante, el S&P ha parado en 1012, que era un soporte importante y fibo38,2% de toda la caída desde máximos.... estamos en 1023,5 ahora mismo... Sí, creo que la semana que viene será alcista...




Puede que si... pero antes de final de mes estamos en los 9000 del ibex... 



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (4 Oct 2009)

Los sábados es mi día de analizar el mercado a largo plazo, a conciencia, con tranquilidad, sin mirar los giros intradía, sin datos a punto de salir, es decir con calma.

La conclusiones a las que llego son las mismas que tenía pensadas este viernes pasado, nos toca hacer un pull-back a los puntos de no-retorno, 2811 en el Stoxx y 1035 en el S&P, luego seguiremos bajando más. Esto me lo dicen todos los sistemas que sigo en ambos índices y también los sistemas de timing, hay que hacer un pequeño rebote, aunque empecemos la jornada del lunes con un nuevo mínimo, pero lo dudo, aunque si podríamos empezar la mañana bajando un poco.

Tras el pull-back nos iremos, obviamente, hacia abajo de nuevo porque en esto consiste el juego de los pull-backs. Los niveles más probables para frenar la caida y hacer cambio de tendencia serían los 2680 del Stoxx y los 1000 del S&P que no están muy lejos, no creo que vayamos más allá, deberíamos llegar a esos entornos a finales de la semana que viene y empezar de nuevo la senda alcista, creo que el octubre bajista se terminará pronto.

Una de las razones que apoyan mi forma de pensar son las posiciones abiertas con el extremo sentimiento negativo de particulares y el extremo sentimiento positivo de grandes especuladores, como se puede ver aquí:







Los comerciales usan los futuros como cobertura a sus compras de acciones y por eso siguen el mismo camino que los particulares.

También se puede ver aquí, aunque como la imagen no suele salir pongo el link:

Commodity Futures and Forex Trading Charts

En caso de pasar esos niveles los siguientes objetivos serían el 2544 del Stoxx y el 946 del S&P y luego los 2400 y 900 respectivamente, estos últimos niveles son el último soporte del Rebote (con mayúsculas) que se inició en marzo, pasarlos hacia abajo significaría tener que replantearse toda la tendencia alcista, volveríamos a una especie de octubre-2008. 

Yo no creo que lleguemos aquí, opino que aun queda rebote para rato, como mínimo hasta marzo de 2010 o incluso hasta el próximo año.

edito: Hoy hay luna llena, por si no lo sabían


----------



## Sleepwalk (4 Oct 2009)

*LA BOLSA SE HABÍA QUEDADO SIN IDEAS.Pero HA SACADO DEL BAÚL OPERACIONES CORPOrativas*

LA BOLSA SE HABÍA QUEDADO SIN IDEAS. POR ESO HA SACADO DEL BAÚL LAS OPERACIONES CORPORATIVAS. PERO..
Moisés Romero - 

La Bolsa se había quedado hace unos días sin ideas, sin aliento, y con pocos deseos de desandar el camino. Esperaban que el maná del G20 la sacará de la penumbra, pero todo siguió igual. La única diferencia respecto a eventos anteriores es que el comunicado final fue más largo. Algunos han interpretado este hecho, el de emitir mensajes más amplios en su continente, que no en su contenido, como parte de la metodología empleada desde hace tiempo por las grandes instituciones supranacionales para animar a los consumidores del mundo a gastar su dinero y, con ello, reactivar la demanda, el consumo. La Bolsa se había quedado sin ideas, pero pronto recuperó la ilusión. Las noticias de grandes operaciones corporativas que se han conocido, en unos casos, y las que los especuladores proyectan, en otros, aunque nunca se produzcan, conforman una argamasa especial para sostener el muro del gran Templo de la Bolsa. Siempre que se produce una o dos operaciones corporativas salta al mercado el vendedor de motos y crecepelos, el visionario que proyecta nueva oleada de fusiones y adquisiciones. A continuación se desgañitan los gestores de fondos y, en el mismo acto, los inversores disparan contra todo lo que se mueve en busca de nuevas y potenciales futuras presas de otras tantas operaciones corporativas. En este punto, el mercado ya no ha podido obviar los peores registros y los malos presagios. Por ejemplo, la defenestración del dólar como moneda de referencia mundial y el aumento del paro en el mundo junto al deterioro de los fundamentos económicos que usted ha conocido al final de esta se semana. 

Incluso se ha apelado al sentimiento político. Así, el resultado de las elecciones alemanas también afectó de manera positiva a los mercados. Los inversores consideran que los buenos resultados del FDP (liberales) y las pequeñas pérdidas del CDU/CSU en Alemania abrirán las puertas a un gobierno de coalición que reavive la posibilidad de retomar la agenda de reformas del CDU. Las perspectivas de tales reformas y las promesas de recortes de impuestos deberían impulsar el sentimiento inversor y empresarial y, si son implementadas, provocarían una mejora en las perspectivas de crecimiento futuro. Eso es lo que dicen, eso es lo que sienten. 

Respecto a las operaciones corporativas, no está en mi ánimo abundar en la paranoia ni caldear aún más un patio seducido por ciertas hipótesis. Por eso, facilito un interesante cuadro elaborado por Credit Suisse donde se plasman las principales compañías europeas que podrían ser objeto de una oferta y aquellas que podrían realizarla. Estos analistas comentan que, dentro de Europa, esperan que las industrias se aprovechen de las crisis para incrementar su escala a buen precio (bancos, materiales de construcción y seguros). Las farmacéuticas también podrían ver movimientos corporativos para combatir los agujeros en los beneficios provocados por la espiración de patentes. 

La compañías españolas que se mencionan dentro de este informe son: 

- CAPITAL BOLSA - 

*La caída del dólar *
El viernes de la semana pasada escribí: “¿Una nueva moneda de referencia mundial? Es la canción de moda. Suena en todos los medios desde hace meses. ¿Cuál es la posición real de las autoridades chinas sobre el dólar? De cara al mercado, una ambigüedad que genera bastante preocupación. Tras la visita de Geithner hace unas cuantas semanas a China, se reiteró su confianza (realmente utilizaron la palabra “responsabilidad") sobre la moneda norteamericana. Y los últimos datos de compras de activos USA han mostrado que los flujos no se han detenido. Pero, es cierto, es cada vez más recurrente que se apele de forma simultánea a la necesidad de reducir el peso sobre el dólar. Será un debate cada vez más frecuente a medio plazo. Una verdadera amenaza para la caída de la moneda norteamericana en los próximos meses. 

La Carta de la Bolsa 

Este lunes, el presidente del Banco Mundial, Robert Zoellick, cuestionó el predominio del dólar como divisa dominante en el mercado de reservas y advirtió a EEUU que podría equivocarse si se empeña en dar por sentada esta posición, explicó. En un discurso pronunciado en la Universidad Johns Hopkins, recordó que Estados Unidos ha resultado muy golpeado por la crisis, y aunque reconoció la capacidad del gigante económico de salir a flote, advirtió de que el país podría equivocarse en dar por sentado la posición del dólar como divisa de reserva predominante. “Mirando hacia delante, se incrementarán otras opciones alternativas al dólar”, aseguró. 

La crisis económica global está contribuyendo a giros en las relaciones de poder en el mundo que tendrán impacto en los mercados de divisas, en la política monetaria, en las relaciones comerciales y en el papel de economías emergentes. Zoellick señaló que los líderes mundiales deberían reformar el sistema multilateral y forjar una “globalización responsable” que podría alentar un crecimiento global equilibrado y estabilidad financiera, abrazar los esfuerzos globales para combatir el cambio climático y constituir una oportunidad para los países más pobres. 

La Carta de la Bolsa 

Un movimiento brusco en los mercados de divisas determinaría un severo correctivo para los mercados. El asunto, en fin, no es baladí. 

*Paro, paro, paro... *
El director gerente del FMI, Dominique Strauss-Kahn, ha comentado en una entrevista en la CNBC que la posibilidad de una recesión de doble suelo todavía es posible aunque no es el principal objetivo con el que trabaja el Fondo Monetario Internacional. Strauss-Kahn dice que la recuperación mundial está en recuperación pero que el empleo normalmente tarda en reaccionar unos 10 meses, si no más, y por lo tanto no deberíamos ser demasiado optimistas. 

Añade que los países deberían de iniciar las medidas de salida de los estímulos acometidos durante la crisis de una manera tan coordinada como fuera posible, ya que de lo contrario supondría un gran riesgo. 

La Carta de la Bolsa


----------



## Sleepwalk (4 Oct 2009)

*El fin de la recesión no es el inicio de la recuperación*

POR CARMEN RAMOS

Las Bolsas llevan siete meses subiendo. El revulsivo que provocó el giro al alza fue la mejora de las cuentas de las entidades financieras. Era la primera señal de que seguían vivas y los avances continuaron porque desde distintos estamentos gubernamentales y monetarios se comenzó a hablar del principio del fin. Los primeros mensajes estaban cargados de dudas y sólo mostraban que el ritmo de deterioro de las economías había cedido; es decir, que seguíamos cuesta abajo pero a menor velocidad. Poco a poco, se comenzó a hacer referencia a la luz al final del túnel, a que, en términos globales, la recesión había tocado fondo.

Esta semana, el Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) ha afirmado que la recesión ha terminado. Según los cálculos de la institución este año la economía mundial se contraerá un 1,1% y el año que viene crecerá un 3,1%. No se hagan ilusiones, son cifras globales distorsionadas por el enorme crecimiento de China y la buena marcha de los países emergentes, pero que desgranadas estiman un crecimiento del 1,5% para la economía estadounidenses en 2010 y del 0,3% para la zona euro. Eso sí, el informe destaca que España se desmarcará del resto de los países europeos y será uno de los pocos que continuará en recesión el año que viene.

Se pueden imaginar que nuestros dirigentes siguen negando la mayor y si en la cumbre del G-20 Zapatero aseguraba que «España saldrá de la recesión como el resto de los países europeos». El vicepresidente Chaves añadía que «la posibilidad de error del FMI es muy grande» y para rematar la faena la vicepresidenta Salgado apuntaba que ella tenía mejor información que el Fondo y que además la entidad tendrá que explicar «algunas cosas que no ha entendido bien». Alucinante pero cierto, menos mal que nuestras empresas cada día están más diversificadas en el exterior y, por tanto, la evolución de la Bolsa no depende de la marcha de nuestra economía.

Al margen de esto, los distintos datos que se van dando a conocer sobre la evolución de la economía estadounidense muestran una leve mejoría en el consumo, que el precio de las viviendas ha dejado de desplomarse o que la actividad manufacturera muestra una leve recuperación. Paralelamente, los datos de producción de Alemania y Francia muestran que ambos países han dejado atrás la recesión. Sin embargo, el mercado laboral, lo que más nos preocupa, sigue dándonos disgustos, ya que la destrucción de puestos de trabajo continúa. Es algo que están advirtiendo desde todos los frentes, que las economía tardarán en generar empleo y lo cierto es que, al margen de lo que digan las cifras y los datos, no percibiremos que la economías se recuperan hasta que no vuelvan a crear empleo.

En estos meses las Bolsas pueden haber anticipado el fin de la recesión pero tienen que tomarse un tiempo y consolidar antes de celebrar el comienzo de la recuperación. Entretanto no esperamos grandes batacazos pero no descartaríamos realizaciones y que las acciones dieran un paso atrás. En general no vemos peligro en tanto el Ibex 35 no pierda el nivel de los 11.000 puntos y creemos que Wall Street sigue fuerte. Sin embargo, no estaría de más posponer las compras, ya que las empresas van a comenzar a presentar las cuentas del tercer trimestre y los resultados serán cruciales para la evolución de los mercados bursátiles.

En cuanto a qué valores creemos que mejor pueden evolucionar en los próximos días y, por supuesto, ofrecen poco peligro en el medio plazo, volvemos a hacer hincapié en Telefónica. No nos cabe duda de que nuestra operadora habrá seguido incrementando sus ganancias en el tercer trimestre, ya que además de su buena evolución en España sus negocios en Latinoamérica van viento en popa y su incursión en china ofrece mucho potencial. Por cierto, el hecho de que Río de Janeiro sea la sede de los Juegos Olímpicos de 2016 también juega a su favor, ya que Brasil es el segundo mercado de la compañía y hasta junio le aportó el 15% de la facturación, unos 8.600 millones de euros.

Tampoco hay que olvidar que la compañía celebra el próximo día 9 el día del inversor y se espera que anuncie un nuevo aumento de dividendo para el año que viene. Con cargo a los resultados de 2009 va a pagar 1,15 euros por título y el primer pago, 0,5 euros, lo realizará el 11 de noviembre. Evidentemente no se debe tener un valor en cartera sólo por los dividendos, ya que en un día de caídas se puede perder más que el importe del dividendo, pero no cabe duda que apostar por un valor con buenas perspectivas de medio plazo, bajo riesgo y que ofrezca una rentabilidad por dividendo del 6,6%es una buena elección.

El fin de la recesión no es el inicio de la recuperación / EL MUNDO


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no creo que lleguemos aquí, opino que aun queda rebote para rato, *como mínimo hasta marzo de 2010 o incluso hasta el próximo año.*



:, yo creía que el año que viene era 2010... 

La que está liando ZP... :

Saludos...

Edito para decir que yo no lo veo para nada así. Creo que en estos 15 días haremos máximo anual (bianual o trianual más bien) y luego pa'bajo... hasta los infiernos o más allá...


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> :, yo creía que el año que viene era 2010...
> 
> La que está liando ZP... :
> 
> ...



Estos 15 días siguientes lateral bajista y después rebotamos para arriba,


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Oct 2009)

El PIB de EEUU podría haber crecido más de 2,5% durante el verano boreal

El ex presidente del Banco Central estadounidense (Fed), Alan Greenspan, estimó el domingo que Estados Unidos se restableció con el crecimiento en el tercer trimestre a un ritmo de 2,5%.

"Hemos partido, en esta etapa, hacia más de 2,5%", declaró Greenspan a la cadena de televisión ABC en respuesta a una pregunta sobre su evaluación de la evolución del producto interior bruto de Estados Unidos durante los tres meses del verano boreal.

Greenspan no excluyó que el crecimiento podría haber sido más fuerte, del orden de "3%, o tal vez mayor", luego de cuatro trimestres consecutivos de retroceso del PIB. La Fed estima que Estados Unidos salió durante el verano de la recesión a la cual había entrado en diciembre de 2007 y que se convirtió en la peor en sesenta años.

Que vamos a seguir subiendo... el Lunes ya se verá, pero la tendencia es la que es.

Mulder, ese se entiende... jaja Thanks.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Mulder (4 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> :, yo creía que el año que viene era 2010...
> 
> La que está liando ZP... :
> 
> ...



Cuando dije el próximo año me refería a octubre de 2010.

Está claro que puedo estar equivocado, yo veo las cosas a mi manera en mis análisis. Mientras escribía esto me ha dado por revisar la estadística que hice cuando se hizo máximo este septiembre (desde 1896 hasta 2008) pero esta vez he mirado en el gráfico lo que ocurrió al año siguiente. Ningún año se hizo máximo en octubre, la mayoría dan máximos anuales en noviembre y diciembre, aunque en uno el máximo anual fue en septiembre.

En todos esos años nunca se empezó a bajar, precisamente como decía en mi anterior post, hasta marzo del año siguiente (algunos) o en octubre de ese mismo año siguiente (algunos otros). En ninguno se empezó a bajar con definición antes de esas fechas, es bastante significativo.

A ver si en el post siguiente pongo la estadística y lo que ocurrió al año siguiente.


----------



## Mulder (4 Oct 2009)

Aquí la estadística, años con mínimo anual en marzo y máximo anual en septiembre, hasta ese mismo mes de septiembre de ese año, pero donde el máximo anual pudo ser más tarde, a continuación el momento de la debacle en el año siguiente:

1925-11, en este año octubre fue 100% alcista, a mitad de noviembre se empezó a bajar durante 2 semanas, en 1926 a partir de la 3a semana de febrero empezó a caer hasta principios de abril, luego a subir a máximos, en octubre de 1926 se bajó mucho.

1935-11, en este año hubo un pequeño tropiezo 1 semana en septiembre y otra en octubre, el resto fueron alcistas. En 1936 se siguió haciendo máximos hasta el mes de abril que fue bajista por completo, luego se siguió subiendo con nuevos máximos anuales, hasta noviembre.

1968-12, este año hubi un tropiezo a finales de octubre que duró un par de semanas, luego se siguió hacia arriba. A partir de diciembre de 1968 se empezó a bajar y todo el año 1969 fue bajista, aunque en febrero se empezó a subir y se llegó a hacer un máximo anual en mayo, a partir de ahí para abajo, octubre de 1969 muy bajista.

1978-09, aquí l primera quincena de octubre fue alcista, luego llegó un fuerte desplome hasta mitad de noviembre. En 1979 se hizo máximo anual en enero, otro en abril y en octubre, ahí tuvimos otro desplome muy fuerte.

1980-11, la primera quincena de octubre fue alcista pero tras el máximo anual de noviembre hubo un buen desplome. En mayo de 1981 se hizo máximo anual y el resto del año fue bajista hasta que llegó octubre.

2003-12, un año totalmente alcista desde marzo, con muy sustos muy pequeños de vez en cuando. En 2004 se hizo máximo en febrero y se bajó hasta el final de octubre, a partir de ahí se subió y aun se hizo nuevo máximo anual en diciembre.

Con las estadísticas en la mano (aunque esto no quiere decir que se cumplan) es dudoso que bajemos, como mucho haremos lateral y hasta el año que viene no tocarían bajadas fuertes.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Oct 2009)

Octubre es un mes bajista casi siempre


----------



## Burney (5 Oct 2009)

Bueno gente, voy a ir subiendo graficos y si luego me queda tiempo y ganas podré algún que otro comentario.


----------



## Burney (5 Oct 2009)




----------



## Samuel_five (5 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuando dije el próximo año me refería a octubre de 2010.
> 
> Está claro que puedo estar equivocado, yo veo las cosas a mi manera en mis análisis. Mientras escribía esto me ha dado por revisar la estadística que hice cuando se hizo máximo este septiembre (desde 1896 hasta 2008) pero esta vez he mirado en el gráfico lo que ocurrió al año siguiente. Ningún año se hizo máximo en octubre, la mayoría dan máximos anuales en noviembre y diciembre, aunque en uno el máximo anual fue en septiembre.
> 
> ...



Jode con el Santiago Niño Becerra ... ¿pero estamos todos locos o qué? ... ¿que el próximo crack es en marzo 2010? ... No se ... el próximo crack va a ser cuando le de la gana a cuatro fondos soberanos y a cuatro troncos que les apetezca ... además no va haber cracks ... la bolsa se va a ir a tomar por culo gradualmente ... poco a poco ... a lo largo de los próximos tres o cuatro años ...¡¡¡qué es cuando yo voy a comprar!!!!! cuando el Ibex esté a tres mil puntos ...


----------



## Samuel_five (5 Oct 2009)

Se me olvidaba con rallies y caídas ... pero al final a 3000 - 4000 puntos ... perfecta para comprar acciones ...


----------



## pyn (5 Oct 2009)

Buenos días a tod@s,
comienza la semana más esperada por todos, creo que se decidirán muchas cosas en base a lo que veamos de aquí al viernes. Creo que nos queda por cerrar un gap del día 4 de septiembre, lo que nos haría bajar, al menos hasta los 11220.


----------



## Sleepwalk (5 Oct 2009)

*La Tormenta perfecta en bolsa se producirá con caída del dólar y la subida de tipos*

Moisés Romero - Lunes, 05 de Octubre 

“Son muchos los entendidos y los falsos especialistas los que han escrito, promulgado, explicado y reflexionado sobre los sucesos de los dos últimos años. El término Tormenta Perfecta lo hemos leído y escuchado en numerosas ocasiones, en medios on line, en medios impresos, en radios y en televisiones. Pero no estoy de acuerdo. No se trata de una apreciación mía. Si miramos el origen y posterior desarrollo de las grandes Crisis Económicas, Financieras y Bursátiles previas a la actual, ahora ya más enderezada gracias a los trillones de dólares que han emitido los gobiernos del mundo, podremos comprobar que, en efecto, hoy como antes hay muchos nexos, demasiados factores en común. No podemos ningunear el escenario. Faltan, no obstante, dos fenómenos para que la Tormenta sea una Tormenta Perfecta, una Tormenta sin precedentes. Algunos sabios intuyen, sienten que estos dos nubarrones se aproximan si es que no están ya encima de nuestras cabezas. Quedan por instalarse en el mercado, digo, los incrementos en la volatilidad de los tipos de cambio, es decir, en el comportamiento de las divisas y en los tipos de interés, más en los largos, que son los que soportan los niveles de endeudamiento de empresas, instituciones, incluidos los Estados, y las familias. Dos factores de riesgo extremo que ya han enseñado las garras...” 

“...Respecto a los movimientos de fondo en los mercados de divisas, el riesgo está muy controlado desde que saltó por los aires el Sistema Monetario Internacional y, posteriormente, nació el euro con libertad a la hora de fluctuar. El mercado es muy sabio y por eso no ataca este escenario, por eso las divisas han permanecido al margen de la Crisis actual hasta ahora. Eso puede cambiar cuando menos lo esperemos, porque en el mundo global hay un factor de enorme riesgo que sigue sin ser resuelto: la paridad dólar/yuan. La moneda china sigue mantenida de forma artificial y ello supone un lastre muy importante para el conjunto de la economía mundial. El tigre asiático está dispuesto a vender cara su piel. Si comienza la lucha, los mercados lo van a pasar muy mal...” 

“....Ustedes ya aludían hace unos días al asunto cuando comentaban. “¿Una nueva moneda de referencia mundial? Es la canción de moda. Suena en todos los medios desde hace meses. ¿Cuál es la posición real de las autoridades chinas sobre el dólar? De cara al mercado, una ambigüedad que genera bastante preocupación. Tras la visita de Geithner hace unas cuantas semanas a China, se reiteró su confianza (realmente utilizaron la palabra “responsabilidad") sobre la moneda norteamericana. Y los últimos datos de compras de activos USA han mostrado que los flujos no se han detenido. Pero, es cierto, es cada vez más recurrente que se apele de forma simultánea a la necesidad de reducir el peso sobre el dólar. Será un debate cada vez más frecuente a medio plazo. Una verdadera amenaza para la caída de la moneda norteamericana en los próximos meses. O mejor, amenaza para aquellas monedas que actúan de contrapartida apreciándose...” 

La Carta de la Bolsa 

“...El lunes pasado, El presidente del Banco Mundial, Robert Zoellick, cuestionó el predominio del dólar como divisa dominante en el mercado de reservas y advirtió a EEUU que podría equivocarse si se empeña en dar por sentada esta posición. Recordó, además, que Estados Unidos ha resultado muy golpeado por la crisis, y aunque reconoció la capacidad del gigante económico de salir a flote, advirtió de que el país podría equivocarse en dar por sentado la posición del dólar como divisa de reserva predominante. “Mirando hacia delante, se incrementarán otras opciones alternativas al dólar”.La crisis económica global está contribuyendo a giros en las relaciones de poder en el mundo que tendrán impacto en los mercados de divisas, en la política monetaria, en las relaciones comerciales y en el papel de economías emergentes...” 

La Carta de la Bolsa 

“...En EEUU se resisten a tirar la toalla. El presidente de la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos, Ben Bernanke, dijo el jueves que un avance hacia una moneda internacional de reserva debilitaría al dólar y podría generar “consecuencias inflacionarias”, pero sostuvo no veía esa posibilidad como un riesgo a corto plazo.“Ello debilitaría al dólar y tendríamos que vigilar por cualquier consecuencia inflacionaria”, dijo Bernanke a un panel del Congreso. “Quiero reiterar que no veo esto como un riesgo en el corto plazo mientras nosotros como país tomemos las medidas apropiadas para administrar nuestra posición fiscal”. Bernanke dijo también que en el banco central estadounidense “tenemos confianza en que podemos administrar nuestras políticas para respaldar la economía sin inducir la inflación en el mediano plazo”.“Creemos absolutamente que tenemos las herramientas y la voluntad política necesaria para alcanzar eso”, dijo. 

“...Pero en Japón suenan, también, las alarmas. El recién nombrado en septiembre el Ministro de finanzas japonés dijo que era opuesto a las intervenciones en los mercados de divisas, considerando que un JPY fuerte era positivo para la economía japonesa. Para muchos una declaración clara de un cambio de política sobre el tipo de cambio, desde una anterior que había mantenido la moneda depreciada para beneficiarse de la demanda exterior a través de las exportaciones. La respuesta del mercado fue inmediata. Sin embargo días después, Fujii señaló que nunca se posicionó hacia una moneda fuerte. Y añade que si los movimientos en los mercados de divisas son irregulares, se puede aceptar una intervención en el mercado. De hecho, ha valorado la reciente evolución de la moneda como demasiado rápida y sesgada. Pero sí ha repetido que está totalmente en contra de mantener una moneda devaluada para ganar competitividad. 

“...Sin salirnos del mercado de divisas, otro asunto que inquieta desde hace muchos años, pero que ahora está de actualidad, es el de la pérdida de garantías de las emisiones del Tesoro de EEUU. Desde que hace semanas PIMCO advirtiera de la debilidad de los mimbres fiscales de EEUU y de la irremediable pérdida, más pronto que tarde, de la famosa Triple A, el lobby se ha puesto en marcha para serenar y calmar los ánimos. Por ejemplo, las reiteradas manifestaciones (¿por qué tantas si con una basta? de Moody’s manifestando que se siente cómoda con esta máxima calificación, es decir, que no la va a rebajar. Otra cosa es, sin embargo, que lo consiga...” 

“...Pero la semana pasada todo volvió a empeorar. La máxima calificación crediticia de EEUU, como la de Reino Unido, está prácticamente ‘garantizada’ durante otros tres años, pero a partir de entonces “podría convertirse en vulnerable” sin subidas de impuestos o recortes de gastos significativos en un entorno de recuperación, según el director de rátings soberanos de Moody’s. La agencia, el pasado 9 de septiembre, recogía que Estados Unidos y Reino Unido han “perdido altitud” en sus rátings, aunque sus actuales calificaciones siguen siendo “resistentes” a la crisis. Menos resistente ve S&P la ‘triple A’ de Reino Unido, desde mayo en perspectiva ‘negativa’. El director de rátings soberanos de Moody’s, Pierre Cailleteau, ha combinado ahora un mensaje de tranquilidad a corto plazo con otro de advertencia a largo plazo. En declaraciones recogidas por Bloomberg destaca que “no vemos presión sobre los rátings de Estados Unidos y Reino Unido para 2012..” 

La Carta de la Bolsa 

“...¿Tipos? La maquinaria alcista ya se ha puesto en marcha. Me refiero a los tipos largos, que son los que influyen en la economía real, en la de empresas y familias. El Tesoro de EEUU tiene un gran problema. La referencia a 30 años, a la que están vinculadas la mayoría de las hipotecas de los estadounidenses, alcanzó la semana pasada niveles del 4,7% frente al mínimo de 2,7% que se pagada en enero. Esto se produce por varias razones: mejor evolución de la bolsa, de la deuda privada y de las commodities que de la deuda pública. Además, la oferta de papel público a ambos lados del Atlántico, incluso del propio FMI, se acentúa, lo que propicia tipos de interés más altos al haber más competencia...” 

“...No, la Tormenta Perfecta aún no ha llegado” 

Atentamente 
José María Lezcano, economista 

La Carta de la Bolsa


----------



## Mulder (5 Oct 2009)

A los buenos días!



Samuel_five dijo:


> Jode con el Santiago Niño Becerra ... ¿pero estamos todos locos o qué? ... ¿que el próximo crack es en marzo 2010? ... No se ... el próximo crack va a ser cuando le de la gana a cuatro fondos soberanos y a cuatro troncos que les apetezca ... además no va haber cracks ... la bolsa se va a ir a tomar por culo gradualmente ... poco a poco ... a lo largo de los próximos tres o cuatro años ...¡¡¡qué es cuando yo voy a comprar!!!!! cuando el Ibex esté a tres mil puntos ...



La historia siempre se repite, ¡SIEMPRE! si saco una estadística basada en años muy parecidos a este (en máximos y mínimos) y luego miramos lo que ocurrió más tarde es muy probable que se de una situación similar.

Y en todas esas situaciones no se empezó a caer hasta la primavera del año siguiente, como mínimo, hasta entonces laterales, algunas veces con caidas duras, pero sin llegar a ser demasiado importantes ni representativas.

No me parece bien estar esperando a que los ñues se decidan a hacer esto o aquello, máxime cuando es algo totalmente predecible.

Tal vez no volvamos a ver el ibex a 3000 puntos en unos cuantos años, si quieres ganar algo en bolsa hay que tener presente todos los escenarios posibles y este es uno.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Oct 2009)

El san me esta jodiendo vivo,ya he perdido las ganancias del viernes,grrr


----------



## tonuel (5 Oct 2009)

Mulder... cuando sea el momento de darle al botón rojo avísame... hoy no puedo estar muy pendiente... :o



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (5 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... cuando sea el momento de darle al botón rojo avísame... hoy no puedo estar muy pendiente... :o
> 
> Saludos



Viendo el cierre USA del viernes... ve sin miedo que no creo que te pierdas ná


----------



## Mulder (5 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... cuando sea el momento de darle al botón rojo avísame... hoy no puedo estar muy pendiente...



Será cuando el Stoxx llegue a 2811, haz una regla de 3 y calcula donde sería en el Ibex :


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2009)

Esta semana acabaremos con más guano


----------



## carvil (5 Oct 2009)

Buenos dias 


Resistencia en el E-Mini 1035, en el SP 500 1040, soporte en US$ 76.6



Salu2


----------



## argan (5 Oct 2009)

Emplumo 1/2 posicion de uno de los bancos esmirriados 5% plusvalias.


----------



## argan (5 Oct 2009)

Me desago 1/2 posicion segundo banco, 2,5% plusvalis. 

Mantengo las 1/2 posiciones restantes con stop en precio de compra aprox.


----------



## tonuel (5 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Será cuando el Stoxx llegue a 2811, haz una regla de 3 y calcula donde sería en el Ibex :



Pues nada... voy a alejarme un poco de mis queridos botones... :o

hoy los MM del ibex se han fumado algo... pero mejor... más dura será la caida... :


Saludos


----------



## spheratu (5 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3000 no se,pero 4500 es algo a tener en cuenta.Y si,yo también creo que el gran guano empezará hacia febrero-marzo.
EL GUANAZO!


----------



## Kujire (5 Oct 2009)

*Breaking News ... Locos por el Nasdaq ... Análisis Semanal*

Buenos Días

ARIA ha acabado la semana con una pérdida de unos 30c$. Por abajo tenemos un posible soporte en 1.90, sin embargo Aria no ha mostrado una rotura de la tendencia alcista, y casi ha completado el ciclo bajista, creo que estaríamos cerca de encontrar un punto de apoyo para lateralear unos días o aprovechar para recuperar las alzas, me baso en que alrededor de 2$ tendríamos un soporte, algo débil pero soporte al fin y al cabo. No deseo hacerles creer que vamos a subir como cohetes, pues no lo veo, sin embargo ningún nivel clave se ha roto y aún tenemos margen ...aunque habrá que mantenerla vigilada. 



> ---01/10 ha roto el mínimo, esto es una mala señal, y nos podría confirmar que continúa con tendencia lateral-bajista. Aria debe resolver una envolvente bajista, aparentemente yo creía que lo podría estar en ciernes de resolver, sin embargo me entra la precaución de avisar que podríamos bajar más y aún así seguiríamos alcistas, pero claro el movimiento podría ser lento, el cierre de hoy y mañana serán claves para Aria. La bajo de comprar a esperar fuera
> 
> ---30/09 se está manteniendo en zona de compra, todo correcto de momento, seguimos alcistas sin romper mínimos de ayer, atentos. Como ven con paciencia siempre mejor
> 
> --- 29/09 Si se mantiene por encima de los valores de ayer, al cierre, nos estaría enseñando una posible señal de entrada.



HTYM estaría completando un ciclo bajista que al final se queda en una pequeña corrección dado que para arriba ya no se podía ir más. No ha roto su tendencia por lo que esperamos afuera hasta que nos lo indique(o como Waturu_ cobijado dentro desde hace días)



> ---01/10 nos brinda hoy un nuevo rebote, siguiendo el patrón que venimos comentando hace días, podría estar en esta zona unos días, no la veo capaz de ir más arriba, salvo cierre de cortos, ayer cerró negativa.
> 
> --- 30/09cada vez me confirma mis primeros análisis y continúa buscando un apoyo, de momento esperamos fuera.
> 
> --- 29/09 La tenemos en rebote desde ayer, yo de momento no entraría en este valor, este movimiento ha sido lo más probable por un cierre de cortos por lo que hay que ir con cuidado.



KOOL la tenemos en un ciclo alcista que probablemente vaya perdiendo fuerza y nos lleve a la siguiente fase, un lateral como precursora de una nueva alza. Tenemos una resistencia en 0.65 y ese sería el nivel a vigilar para entrar con más carga. También cabe la posibilidad de que no se comporte así por lo que yo no entraría si estuviese fuera, hasta que se nos aclare un poco más



> ---01/10 aki tenemos a la alegría de la huerta, enhorabuena a los Kool-ers. Ayer tocamos 0.65.
> 
> ---30/09 ya está generando tímidas plusvalías
> 
> --- 29/09 ha dado señal de largos, busquen un buen punto de entrada por si les interesa. Han de ir con volúmen, porque lo que se le puede sacar son 0,10c$ mientras no rompa. Ideal será comprar por debajo de 0.60c$



DPTR nos tiene que dar noticias y creo que buenas, no lo parece eh? ...hombres de poca fé, hemos hecho suelo y a partir de ahí lo que venga debería ser positivo. Sólo tenemos un problema, una envolvente bajista. Por lo tanto tenemos dos fuerzas luchando quién se llevará el gato al agua? ....no pestañeen que se lo pierden. 



> ---01/10 nada nuevo de momento, nos mantenemos en el rango.. veamos como evoluciona en estos días
> 
> --- 30/09 si alguien se quiere arriesgar que pruebe con esta amiga, en principio nos daría señal de largos, yo casi no me lo creo... pero aparentemente está alcista, objetivo 2$.
> 
> --- 29/09 Atentos a esta cotización, podría estar confirmando señal de entrada.



LGND ...pues qué les puedo contar... seguimos muy bajistas, de hecho las posibilidades de que recupere se me atrasan un poco, sin embargo creo que vamos a hacer parada antes de proseguir y ahí se podría vislumbrar algo diferente al entorno que tenemos, pónganle una vela a sta. paciencia.... 



> --- 01/10 sin cambios...
> 
> --- 30/09continúa pesando en entorno bajista, sin embargo la veo con posibilidades de recuperar



GTXI está completando el entorno bajista, de momento sin romper ningún nivel clave, por lo que creo que debiéramos de buscar un punto de apoyo, para lateralear un poco...si eso fuera buscaríamos una señal de entrada



> ---01/10 efectivamente, después de que le dieŕamos la señal de venta, ahi la tenemos en negativo, así que nada nuevo
> 
> ---30/09 Está dando señal de venta, no confirmada pero tampoco tiene intención de bajar mucho, por lo que me temo que se les va a pasar el arroz si esperan a que se ponga a tiro



ONTY cerró muuuuy peligrossssa, nos estaría indicando que la señal de entrada se acerca. sin embargo, tiene una envolvente fuerte desarrollando. Puede que les tiente, sean fuertes y no caigan en los cONTYcos de sirena.... por lo menos háganse de rogar 



> ---01/10 Bonus: seguimos con señales bajistas, nada nuevo en el panorama



CYCC a punto de darnos señal de entrada, atentos si pierde fuerza el entorno bajista porque puede ser una buena oportunidad (ya saben que esto es más un arte que una ciencia así que vigilen el cierre 0.86, tengan paciencia y capital ready to fire)



> ---01/10 Bonus: Estamos finalizando un entorno bajista, habrá que ver dentro de unos días si nos dá señales de entrada



ANDS --- Bonus: Hemos añadido esta compañera a la lista. Bien ANDS nos dió señal de venta el 9 de sept y está completando un ciclo bajista, lo está haciendo bien, y se mantiene relativamente fuerte dado que tiene una envolvente bajista también, por lo que debemos estar pendientes al giro una vez haya perdido fuerza el entorno bajista 

Para su info: La compra de estas acciones supone un alto riesgo de pérdida de su capital, así que valoren su riesgo. Estos análisis han sido realizados para el corto plazo(diario) y no para el intradía.

Como cerraron el viernes?

ARIA 2.03	-0.05 -2.40% Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc. 
LGND	2.20 0.00 0.00% Ligand Pharmaceuticals Inc. 
HYTM	0.630 -0.040 -5.97%	Hythiam Inc.
GTXI 11.01 -0.90 -7.56% GTx, Inc.
ONTY	5.01	+0.05 1.01% Oncothyreon Inc.
ANDS	2.51	-0.01 -0.40% Anadys Pharmaceuticals, Inc. 
DPTR	1.65 0.00 0.00% Delta Petroleum Corp.
KOOL	0.620 -0.010 -1.60%	ThermoGenesis Corp. 

En líneas generales, se están comportando bastante bien, dado el mes de Octubre en el que estamos, donde no hay seguro alguno contra el pánico de hacer caja con las plusvalías. No hemos cosechado descalabros, y las que más bajan son las que más habían subido por lo que es natural.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2009)

_Para su info: La compra de estas acciones supone un alto riesgo de pérdida de su capital, así que valoren su riesgo. Estos análisis han sido realizados para el corto plazo(diario) y no para el intradía._

Kujire, esto lo deberías poner más grande y al principio, para que no te pidan responsabilidades


----------



## Burney (5 Oct 2009)

Buenos dias:

La verdad es que no esperaba un rebote tan considerable hasta el 11.000...

Voy a poner un par de futurillos a la venta en el SAN por la zona del 10,80-10,85 por si llegara...

Suerte


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Oct 2009)

Buenos días, ahora me pongo al día con el hilo... pero...

*ARIAD en PM a 2,36€!!!* :

Saludos...


----------



## chollero (5 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días, ahora me pongo al día con el hilo... pero...
> 
> *ARIAD en PM a 2,36€!!!* :
> 
> Saludos...



donde ve usted 2,36 ? deje de confundir vayase a ponerse las gafas


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días, ahora me pongo al día con el hilo... pero...
> 
> *ARIAD en PM a 2,36€!!!* :
> 
> Saludos...



¿¿??

Yo lo veo a 2,02 -0,49%

Kujire respecto a GTXI yo creo que va a rebotar bastante hoy, tendrá un gap al alza y puede que no lo cierre, volviéndose a dirigir hacia los 13 USD...

La tenía a tiro para entrar a 11,20 pero parece que se ha pasado de frenada un poco.


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

ARIAD Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (ARIA) Pre-Market Trading

*Pre-Market Trade Reporting*

Pre-Market Charts | After Hours Charts 

<!-- end title_et --> <table class="gen_et"><tbody><tr> <th>Pre-Market 
Last:</th> <td>*$ 2.36*</td> <th>Pre-Market 
High:</th> <td>*$ 2.36*</td> </tr> <tr> <th>Pre-Market 
Volume:</th> <td>*1,185*</td> <th>Pre-Market 
Low:</th> <td>*$ 2*</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## percebe (5 Oct 2009)

chollero dijo:


> donde ve usted 2,36 ? deje de confundir vayase a ponerse las gafas



con gafas o sin gafas:
ARIAD Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (ARIA) Pre-Market Trading


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

Buenas tardes.

Los mamonz... de los MMs creando espectativas... 2.36USD ... suficiente es suficiente... como dicen en USA.

Llevamos bastantes días metiendo miedo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Oct 2009)

chollero dijo:


> donde ve usted 2,36 ? deje de confundir vayase a ponerse las gafas



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BW7HW_VuLxw&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BW7HW_VuLxw&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Oct 2009)

percebe dijo:


> con gafas o sin gafas:
> ARIAD Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (ARIA) Pre-Market Trading



Buenas tardes ^^!

Tiene un retardo de 15 minutos, de todas formas, lo de 2.36 es muy interesante, no por la burda burla de manipulación, sino por que nos indican que hasta 2.36 no había acciones en venta en el PRE, me quedo con eso.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Oct 2009)

Pre-Market 
Time (ET) Pre-Market 
Price Pre-Market 
Share Volume 
08:30 $ 2.36 200 
08:30 $ 2.36 177 
08:30 $ 2.33 100 
08:30 $ 2.07 177 
08:30 $ 2.07 177 
08:30 $ 2.07 177 
08:30 $ 2.02 177 

Tampoco es que el nº de acciones sea la releche...

Tendremos como siempre gap al alza y leñazo...


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

Pueden ser stops ... son ordenes de 177acs... y se repiten en varios importes.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pueden ser stops ... son ordenes de 177acs... y se repiten en varios importes.



No sabía que los stops se ejecutasen en PM y AH


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

Siempres que tengas habilitada esa opción en el broker, americano.


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

ONCOTHYREON INC. | Oncothyreon announces appointment of Douglas E. Williams, Ph.D., to board of directors


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Oct 2009)

Venga que abrimos en 3 minutejos... a ver qué pasa...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Oct 2009)

Pues al final Aria a punto de perder los 2 USD....


----------



## Kujire (5 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Kujire respecto a GTXI yo creo que va a rebotar bastante hoy, tendrá un gap al alza y puede que no lo cierre, volviéndose a dirigir hacia los 13 USD...
> 
> La tenía a tiro para entrar a 11,20 pero parece que se ha pasado de frenada un poco.



Hola Luca, Yo la tendría en el punto de mira, sigue alcista a largo...pero esperaría a ver el rebote, las velas son muy rojas de momento.


----------



## Mulder (5 Oct 2009)

Hoy parece que nos condenan a un mundo lateral, pero ahora mismo está entrando muchísimo dinero, momento de largos, aunque a las 16:00 hay dato.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Oct 2009)

Hola kuji, en nuestro locos por el nasdaq parece que hoy volvemos a tener lateral-bajista excepto HYTM...

GTXI sí que la controlo, la compré a 9,95 y vendí a 13,20 después del tipo de cambio y comisiones más de un 30%... a ver si me dá de nuevo alegrías.. y me mejoran las demás que pierdo bastante dinero...


----------



## tonuel (5 Oct 2009)

Cárpatos dijo:


> ¡¡¡Alerta roja!!!!
> 
> Está confirmado las instituciones han pasado claramente a vendedoras. Mayor nivel de ventas desde primeros de junio. Sean prudentes, mientras no pasen de nuevo a compradores. Son los más informados de mercado y los únicos que acertaron que en marzo venía la vuelta, o antes el desplome.




Pues eso... subidón... 


Edito:








Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues eso... subidón...



Ese post sin esta imagen:







No vale de nada


----------



## tonuel (5 Oct 2009)

Que viene... que viene... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

ANPI... nunca falla... entrar en zona 1.52USD y bumppppp!!!


----------



## Bambi (5 Oct 2009)

al rico dato señora

EEUU: el ISM de servicios, al mejor nivel desde hace un año y medio - 5/10/09 - 1591544 - elEconomista.es


----------



## tonuel (5 Oct 2009)

Corto en criteria a 3,385... con dos cojones... :o

P.D.

Putos cortos del botas... que no hay... 


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Oct 2009)

Yo aumento mi posicion corta, Tel a 19 a la cartera


----------



## Kujire (5 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hola kuji, en nuestro locos por el nasdaq parece que hoy volvemos a tener lateral-bajista excepto HYTM...
> 
> GTXI sí que la controlo, la compré a 9,95 y vendí a 13,20 después del tipo de cambio y comisiones más de un 30%... a ver si me dá de nuevo alegrías.. y me mejoran las demás que pierdo bastante dinero...



Parece que comenzamos bastante bien, DPTR en positivo, Aria en positivo, HYTM también ...y GTXI too


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Oct 2009)

Buenas tardes
Quiero sangre
Bonito platillo
Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 Oct 2009)

Vaya soltada que han dado tras el dato, yo creo que hay que subir pero a la que nos despistamos un poco bajamos brutalmente. La tendencia es bajista aunque tenga un objetivo por arriba.


----------



## tonuel (5 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya soltada que han dado tras el dato, yo creo que hay que subir pero a la que nos despistamos un poco bajamos brutalmente. La tendencia es bajista aunque tenga un objetivo por arriba.




Ahí os lo dejo... que tranquilo se queda uno estando corto... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

Una de las premiadas CLDX ... pronto los 13.00USD ...


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya soltada que han dado tras el dato, yo creo que hay que subir pero a la que nos despistamos un poco bajamos brutalmente. La tendencia es bajista aunque tenga un objetivo por arriba.



Pues si

Cuidadín con la subida


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

Ese 15% del PM en ARIAd... esta muy lejos... por ahora....


----------



## Mulder (5 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues si
> 
> Cuidadín con la subida



La subida ha de ser si o si, es obligatoria, yo diría mejor cuidado con las bajadas, aun no es es el momento adecuado de ponerse corto.

Cuidado, vuelve a entrar mucho dinero.


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

El iBEX aprovecha como un campeón.. para ponerse al día en las subidas...


----------



## tonuel (5 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La subida ha de ser si o si, es obligatoria, yo diría mejor cuidado con las bajadas, aun no es es el momento adecuado de ponerse corto.
> 
> Cuidado, vuelve a entrar mucho dinero.



Siempre es buen momento para ponerse corto... el guano está ahí fuera... :


Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

Kujire... CLDX ... tiene buenas cifras.. pocas acciones, posible noviazgo con PFE... take a l00k!


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ahí os lo dejo... que tranquilo se queda uno estando corto...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Si,una sonrisa de oreja a oreja tienes que tener...


----------



## tonuel (5 Oct 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si,una sonrisa de oreja a oreja tienes que tener...



La semana que viene te lo diré... 


Saludos gacelilla...


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Oct 2009)

Abierto corto de Ibex en 11520
2º corto


----------



## Mulder (5 Oct 2009)

Lo vuelvo a decir, este no es momento para cortos, a no ser que alguien los llevara de mucho más arriba y desde hace un tiempo (aunque esa no es la operativa habitual de este hilo). Los que se metan cortos hoy van a sufrir un poco antes de ver números positivos.

Tenemos que bajar y mucho, pero antes toca una pequeña subida, hay que pasar por ciertos puntos y en ese momento si que será ideal abrir cortos.

Y no lo digo porque pretenda tener razón.

edito: y la subida tampoco será un campo de rosas como lo era antes, pero eso es lo que hay.


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

Objetivo a corto plazo para ARIAd... los 2.51USD ... STEADY READY GO!


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

BANESTO ... objetivo 10,00€


----------



## tonuel (5 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tenemos que bajar y mucho, pero antes toca una pequeña subida, hay que pasar por ciertos puntos y en ese momento si que será ideal abrir cortos.
> 
> Y no lo digo porque pretenda tener razón.
> 
> edito: y la subida tampoco será un campo de rosas como lo era antes, pero eso es lo que hay.




Estoy de acuerdo... pero a mi no me vuelven a pillar fuera... :o




Buenas noches y buena suerte...


----------



## pyn (5 Oct 2009)

Ha perdido fuelle en las últimas jornadas, pero la tengo en mente:

pSivida Corp. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

Ha ido subiendo muy rapidamente, la corrección estaba "pendiente" al ser una empresa con pocas accs... suelen manipularla como quieren.

Su finalidad... es ser comprada.


----------



## pyn (5 Oct 2009)

La correción ha sido de un 50% casi... creo que se han pasado corrigiendo xDDD.


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

No... mas bien al contrario.. desde los 1.64 que avise aquí... hasta los 6.xxUSD del techo de hace unas semanas. XD


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

TOnuel... que alguien pare al iBEX....!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tonuel (5 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TOnuel... que alguien pare al iBEX....!!!!!!!!!!!




Ya sabes... todo lo que sube cuando los demás no lo hacen... 


castañita asegurada... 


Saludos


----------



## chollero (5 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya sabes... todo lo que sube cuando los demás no lo hacen...
> 
> 
> castañita asegurada...
> ...



si, usted algun dia acertará, mas le valdria ponerse largo se está perdiendo unas jugosas plusvalias


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Oct 2009)

Me han dejado el culo como un mandril,de momento aguanto las posiciones,no se si podre aguantar mas tiempo si esto sigue asi,las tropas cortistas que aun resisten necesitan guano urgentemente o seran aniquiladas.

Tonuel tengo miedoooo


----------



## spheratu (5 Oct 2009)

Os precipitais buscando el guano ,hamijos pios. El guano es muy timido y esquivo,hay que darle confianza y cariño para que se presente entre nos.


----------



## Mulder (5 Oct 2009)

spheratu dijo:


> Os precipitais buscando el guano ,hamijos pios. El guano es muy timido y esquivo,hay que darle confianza y cariño para que se presente entre nos.



JAJAJAJA

Buena definición!

Otra sería que con el guano no vale el 'aquí te pillo, aquí te mato' hay que hacer 'ejercicios de calentamiento' previo 

edito: cuidado que vuelve a entrar poco a poco....el dinero quiero decir


----------



## Claca (5 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me han dejado el culo como un mandril,de momento aguanto las posiciones,no se si podre aguantar mas tiempo si esto sigue asi,las tropas cortistas que aun resisten necesitan guano urgentemente o seran aniquiladas.
> 
> Tonuel tengo miedoooo



Aguanta al menos hasta comprobar si superan el gap del viernes. Metieron mucho papel entonces, si no se pasa ese nivel con claridad, las caídas continuaran, o al menos es lo que veo más razonable. Mucha suerte!


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

NO quieren dejar caer ARIAd.. en el momento que ha bajado a 2.05USD ... en segundos han metido ordenes de compra para llevarla de nuevo a los 2.09USD....


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

CLDX... pronto sorpresas!!!!


----------



## tonuel (5 Oct 2009)

Esta semana nos caemos de los 11000 y tal y tal.... *the trend is your friend...* 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

Tonuel... los banquitos del botas... tienen que tocar techo, todavía:

BANESTO - BANKINTER


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Oct 2009)

¡hola a todos!

Ya estoy de vuelta de la luna de miel, gracias a todos por vuestros mensajes de felicitación, he estado leyendo las doscientasmil paginas de la última semana para ponerme al día. Encima mi ordenador se ha ido al carajo, se me ha dañado el disco duro y he perdido todo lo que tenía dentro. En fin...

Yo soy de las que tienen las Ariad a 2,50, no me preocupan, ahí se quedan, en peores plazas hemos toreado.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡hola a todos!
> 
> Ya estoy de vuelta de la luna de miel, gracias a todos por vuestros mensajes de felicitación, he estado leyendo las doscientasmil paginas de la última semana para ponerme al día. Encima mi ordenador se ha ido al carajo, se me ha dañado el disco duro y he perdido todo lo que tenía dentro. En fin...
> 
> Yo soy de las que tienen las Ariad a 2,50, no me preocupan, ahí se quedan, en peores plazas hemos toreado.



Enhorabuena por la boda, lo siento por las Ariads (de momento, el partido es largo), y lo siento porque has perdido tu infalibilidad en la encuesta del Ibex.


----------



## Bambi (5 Oct 2009)

hoyga pues ahora que comenta lo de las Arias, parece que van cogiendo buen color

claro que con las expectativas esas de +30% que manejáis en el PM pues no os parecerá gran cosa


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

Bienvenida a bordo d nuevo!

Que pronto se ha pasado la luna de miel.. ehhh!!!

Aquí estamos esperando las jugosas plusv en ARIAd de nuevo... 200K euros han desaparecido de mis plusv... en dos semanas... arghhh!!!!


----------



## Mulder (5 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡hola a todos!
> 
> Ya estoy de vuelta de la luna de miel, gracias a todos por vuestros mensajes de felicitación, he estado leyendo las doscientasmil paginas de la última semana para ponerme al día. Encima mi ordenador se ha ido al carajo, se me ha dañado el disco duro y he perdido todo lo que tenía dentro. En fin...
> 
> Yo soy de las que tienen las Ariad a 2,50, no me preocupan, ahí se quedan, en peores plazas hemos toreado.



Ya se te echaba de menos, pero has de saber que todos seguimos en el barco de las Aria's a ver si llegamos al barco-destino final, espero que la luna de miel haya sido ideal 

Y lo del ordenador se arregla rápido, no desesperes.


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

Soy accionista de CLDX .... a 5.36USD... ahora seguirá bajando... para no perder la costumbre. XD


----------



## until (5 Oct 2009)

Como confirmas que te has casado, FELICIDADES, a tu marido !


----------



## carvil (5 Oct 2009)

Buenas tardes 


Feliz regreso Pecata, donde has estado de luna de miel?


En el E-Mini estamos subiendo sin volumen :o



Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Oct 2009)

Mulder, ya sé que no analizas el IBEX, pero se sabía que el 11900 sería muy difícil de pasar.

Como valoras el hecho de que lleve 6 intentos?

22/09 -> 11899
23/09 -> 11879
24/09 -> 11900
28/09 -> 11891
29/09 -> 11938
30/09 -> 11929

A la séptima normalmente se pasa...?

Gracias y un saludo...


----------



## Mulder (5 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder, ya sé que no analizas el IBEX, pero se sabía que el 11900 sería muy difícil de pasar.
> 
> Como valoras el hecho de que lleve 6 intentos?
> 
> ...



Es que el Ibex es inanalizable hasta para eso 

Habrá un punto que el Ibex pasó hacia abajo hace poco, en el Stoxx ese punto era el mínimo de principios de la semana pasada. Tenía otro nivel algo más arriba que es donde haremos el pull-back, pero tal vez ese mínimo te guíe mejor.

El Ibex lo tengo actualizado en tiempo real pero es que me da verguenza ajena analizarlo


----------



## Kujire (5 Oct 2009)

*Breaking News ... Olympic*

Primera consecuencia de la eliminación de Chicago, varias cadenas de televisión se retiran del concurso para acceder a los derechos de televisión de las olimpiadas en US. Cabe recordar que lo que habitualmente pagan supone la mitad de lo que ingresa el CIO:. Además de que los participantes a la puja serán menores para RIO 2016, se ha conocido la posibilidad de que el volúmen de sponsors también decaiga. Además los derechos para 2012 se negociaron en otro ambiente económico, así todo pinta que las garotas:o irán por cuenta de Lula, porque al CIO le van a apretar las tuercas.

"Roma no paga traidores"....


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

Hoy llevan PREMIO:

CRXX AVII ... enhorabuena a los que lleven participaciones! XD


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

Rencorosillos que son los amigos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es que el Ibex es inanalizable hasta para eso
> 
> Habrá un punto que el Ibex pasó hacia abajo hace poco, en el Stoxx ese punto era el mínimo de principios de la semana pasada. Tenía otro nivel algo más arriba que es donde haremos el pull-back, pero tal vez ese mínimo te guíe mejor.
> 
> El Ibex lo tengo actualizado en tiempo real pero es que me da verguenza ajena analizarlo



No, si yo tengo claro que nos toca subir más, por eso me hacía gracia pensar cuando sería, y como normalmente pasa a la 3ª o a la 5ª, pensé que había alguna regla de esas, que a la 7ª también pasaba... 

Sigo teniendo los mismo objetivos, 1120 para el S&P...

Saludos...


----------



## carvil (5 Oct 2009)

Brasil se lo puede permitir, economicamente tiene un potencial por desarrollar enorme. Dentro de los emergentes democráticos, será una referencia en los proximos años.

Al hilo de este comentario la semana que viene empiezan a cotizar las acciones del Banco Santander Brasil, el precio lo fijarán mañana. Estará en una horquilla entre 22 y 25 reales.


Salu2


----------



## argan (5 Oct 2009)

Liquido 1/2 posicion en C, 5% plusvalias. Resto posición stop punto de entrada.


----------



## Mulder (5 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No, si yo tengo claro que nos toca subir más, por eso me hacía gracia pensar cuando sería, y como normalmente pasa a la 3ª o a la 5ª, pensé que había alguna regla de esas, que a la 7ª también pasaba...
> 
> Sigo teniendo los mismo objetivos, 1120 para el S&P...
> 
> Saludos...



El mini-S&P ha de rebotar en 1036, el Stoxx en 2811, hasta que no lleguemos a esos niveles no podremos iniciar las bajadas con fundamento, es muy posible que los objetivos se alcancen hoy, además lo vería muy coherente en cuestiones de timing.

También sería algo extraño que no lo consiguiéramos durante el dia de hoy, habría que ponerse alerta y analizar un poco más por si nos fuéramos algo más arriba. Si lo hacen esperaré pacientemente en ese nivel para entrar corto, o (muy improbable) a que se superen máximos anuales.

Los objetivos de bajada ya los puse este sábado pasado.

Hoy ha sido un buen dia para mi, he conseguido bastantes plusvalías con mis largos y las Aria parecen haber girado con decisión


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Oct 2009)

¿Serán capaces de hacerlo de nuevo?


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Oct 2009)

Re Buenas Tardes ^^!

Pecata ^__^! ¿Qué tal el viaje? ¿Fuisteis al final a Vietnam-Camboya?
¿Ya habéis reservado al peque en el viaje ?.

Yo me voy a duchar que huelo a Pescado en mal estado y así las "Garotas" no me va a querer... jaja

Un saludo

Kujire. Un día de estos... me tendrás que explicar la metáfora del gatito y el horno


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

Aquí tienes algunas garotas


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Oct 2009)

Me estais poniendo mal cuerpo hablando de maximos,de ataques al 11900 del ibex y 1120 del esepe....la verdad es que estoy un poco acojonadillo viendo como suben el SAN aqui y GS en USA que son los que parten el bacalao...

Pero me reconforta saber que no estoy solo:

Prechter: "El S&P va a vivir una severa corrección que le puede llevar de vuelta a mínimos de marzo" - 5/10/09 - 1591687 - elEconomista.es

Prechter: "El S&P va a vivir una severa corrección que le puede llevar de vuelta a mínimos de marzo"
Bloomberg5/10/2009 - 16:599 comentariosPuntúa la noticia : 
Nota de los usuarios: 3.3 ( 3 votos ) Imprimir 
Enviar 
Aumentar texto 
Reducir texto 

El gurú del análisis técnico, Robert Prechter
Enlaces relacionados
Prechter ve el crudo a menos de 10 dólares la próxima década
El parqué estadounidense podría sufrir un "severo recorte" después del rally que les ha llevado a máximos de hace casi un año, según Robert Prechter, fudador del proveedor líder de datos de análisis técnico Elliot Wave International.


Este experto estima que el índice S&P 500 caerá probablemente "muy por debajo" del mínimo que marcó el 9 de marzo en los 676,5 puntos, a pesar de que, desde entonces, ha recuperado casi un 60% y ha traspasado la barrera de los 1.000 puntos.

"Las acciones están muy sobrevaloradas. Alcanzaron su punto álgido en septiembre y ahora están volviendo a entrar en una fase bajista", advierte Prechter, que basa su predicción en los patrones chartistas, las rentabilidades por dividendo y los extremos niveles de optimismo inversor.

Las previsiones de este gurú del análisis técnico han tenido resultados variados. Prechter se hizo famoso por predecir dos semanas antes el crash bursátil o Black Monday de 1987, pero después se perdió casi todo el rally de la década de los 90. Por no mencionar que en 2002 aseguró que veía al Dow Jones por debajo de los 1.000, y no ha vuelto a caer por debajo de los 6.000 puntos desde entonces.


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me estais poniendo mal cuerpo hablando de maximos,de ataques al 11900 del ibex y 1120 del esepe....la verdad es que estoy un poco acojonadillo viendo como suben el SAN aqui y GS en USA que son los que parten el bacalao...
> 
> Pero me reconforta saber que no estoy solo:
> 
> ...




*Las previsiones de este gurú del análisis técnico han tenido resultados variados. Prechter se hizo famoso por predecir dos semanas antes el crash bursátil o Black Monday de 1987, pero después se perdió casi todo el rally de la década de los 90. Por no mencionar que en 2002 aseguró que veía al Dow Jones por debajo de los 1.000, y no ha vuelto a caer por debajo de los 6.000 puntos desde entonces.*


YA ESTÁ TODO ACLARADO XD


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2009)

Ya estamos con el ritmillo lateral

Guano incoming!


----------



## Kujire (5 Oct 2009)

Nopi, Coco's in tha house


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Nopi, Coco's in tha house



Sabes si subiremos mucho mas?

Ya estoy casi en el limite de perdidas.


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

HL........... el cierre será bueno.


----------



## Kujire (5 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Sabes si subiremos mucho mas?
> 
> Ya estoy casi en el limite de perdidas.



Los cocos están al mando, aunque nos hemos ralentizado creo que nos toca lateralear,... pero lo que no entiendo H es porqué te pusiste corto precisamente hoy:

DE: Vigila el SP, si pasamos de 1036 serían muuuuy malas noticias H... voy a ver si te echo una mano ....cuando vea una oportunidad de cierre de posición


----------



## Gamu (5 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Primera consecuencia de la eliminación de Chicago, varias cadenas de televisión se retiran del concurso para acceder a los derechos de televisión de las olimpiadas en US. Cabe recordar que lo que habitualmente pagan supone la mitad de lo que ingresa el CIO:. Además de que los participantes a la puja serán menores para RIO 2016, se ha conocido la posibilidad de que el volúmen de sponsors también decaiga. Además los derechos para 2012 se negociaron en otro ambiente económico, así todo pinta que las garotas:o irán por cuenta de Lula, porque al CIO le van a apretar las tuercas.
> 
> "Roma no paga traidores"....



me parece bien, además, china les pasó la mano por la cara en los últimos juegos al sacar más medallas de oro. 

Los USA han dejado de ser hegemónicos en los juegos, nó deben ser ellos quien paguen al CIO, entre otras cosas porque los dolares cada vez son menos bienvenidos. Ahora lo que interesan son los Reales Brasileños y los Yuanes chinos. 

En cuanto al IBEX, cada dia veo más claro que va a su puta bola. Ayer 100000 parados más, y hoy sube el doble que el resto de plazas europeas. Empiezo a pensar que el nivel de las bolsas es directamente proporcional a la cantidad de dinero que el BCE da a los bancos a cambio de avales hipotecarios, y claro, de esto último los bancos españoles andan sobrados....

Pero eso nos lleva irremediablemente a una conclusión: en cuanto deje de inyectar liquidez, la bolsa española será la que más caiga con diferencia. La cuestion es ¿cuando? joder quien fuera amiguito de Trichet.


----------



## tonuel (5 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... los banquitos del botas... tienen que tocar techo, todavía:
> 
> BANESTO - BANKINTER



He estado apunto de meterle a Banesto cuando subia un 4%... igual lo hago cuando presente resultados... 


A estos niveles de los bankitos ya sabes lo que dicen... *ponte corto y échate a dormir...* 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> He estado apunto de meterle a Banesto cuando subia un 4%... igual lo hago cuando presente resultados...
> 
> A estos niveles de los bankitos ya sabes lo que dicen... *ponte corto y échate a dormir...*
> 
> Saludos



El 9,5-9,6 es el fibo38,2% de toda la caida desde máximos, será un nivel difícil de superar. Los primeros días de octubre han distribuido de lo lindo, manos fuertes saliendo, manos débiles comprando...

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Oct 2009)

Ay, ay, ay, que lo van a volver a hacer.

Mientras no haya recuperación de verdad la bolsa no va a bajar, y cuando baje será un lateral de meses con caídas muy modestas, con lo que les ha costado recomponer el tinglado no van a consentir pánicos.

No van a consentir que el coste de capital de las empresas suba.

No van a consentir que se esfume el efecto riqueza bursátil.

No van a consentir que los préstamos garantizados con el valor de acciones "sufran".

En cierta manera está bien, ¿para qué van los bancos a prestar a la gente el dinero que les inyectan?, es un proceso muy farragoso, hay que estimar los riesgos, los impagos, la capacidad de pago..., es mucho mejor levantar la bolsa y que ganen dinero los que tengan "buen olfato", es como si les prestaras dinero a ellos, a los espabilados, a través del efecto riqueza.

Te ahorras trabajo, la "selección natural bursátil" hace el trabajo sucio decidiendo a quién llega el dinero.


----------



## Bambi (5 Oct 2009)

hoygan 1040 en iespí como quien no quiere la cosa


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Re Buenas Tardes ^^!
> 
> Pecata ^__^! ¿Qué tal el viaje? ¿Fuisteis al final a Vietnam-Camboya?
> ¿Ya habéis reservado al peque en el viaje ?.
> ...



Wataru, al final no pudo ser lo de Viet-Camboya, por motivos laborales-oposiciones-etc. solo disponiamos de una semana así que nos hemos ido a Roma. Y no, no hemos traido "souvenir", je je. A finales de octubre o en noviembre tenemos previsto ir a NY, a ver si nos sale, porque tenemos complicado cuadrar fechas, pero bueno, lo intentaremos. Y lo de Vietnam, intentaremos hacerlo el verano próximo. 

Si las Ariad llegan a los 20 USD , me voy a pegar un viaje de aquí te espero.


----------



## Kujire (5 Oct 2009)

Hannibal, has aguantado? ... parece que aflojan un poco.... aunque los sigo viendo fuertes

tiene pinta que el día que salen los "agoreros" por la tele, es cuando los cocos más activos están


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

Kujire... has hecho los deberes con CLDX?


----------



## Kujire (5 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... has hecho los deberes con CLDX?



Yep, a medio plazo me dá OK, a corto.... te puede hace sufrir un pokito


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

Thank u for your support. XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Los cocos están al mando, aunque nos hemos ralentizado creo que nos toca lateralear,... pero lo que no entiendo H es porqué te pusiste corto precisamente hoy:
> 
> DE: Vigila el SP, si pasamos de 1036 serían muuuuy malas noticias H... voy a ver si te echo una mano ....cuando vea una oportunidad de cierre de posición



Estaba corto desde el Viernes,esta mañana cuando subia y empeze a tener perdidas meti mas para promediar 
Tengo cortos en Popular y Mapfre con ligeras perdidas,pero estos no me preocupan,mas pronto que tarde caeran como fruta madura.
Telefonica a 18,94 de media,stop loss mental en 19,50
Y San,que son las que mas me preocupan,ya que voy cargado a tope a 10,48,en estas tengo un stop de perdidas en 10,80 ( a punto de estallar )


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hannibal, has aguantado? ... parece que aflojan un poco.... aunque los sigo viendo fuertes
> 
> tiene pinta que el día que salen los "agoreros" por la tele, es cuando los cocos más activos están



Que remedio me queda!
Hasta mañana a las 9:00 que abran el chiringito solo me queda ver y sufrir.
Solo opero con acciones del Ibex y chicharrillos del nasdaq de esos que poneis por aqui ( Ariad y Onty ) que para variar tambien pierdo. :


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

Respecto a CLDX.... tiene unos max sorprendentes a 9 años... en el 2000.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Oct 2009)

Hannibal, para mí el SAN a medio/largo plazo con esas entradas te forras, lo malo es que para ponerse corto en acciones Ibex, normalmente lo hacemos con CFD's, y con el tema de garantías, nos lanzamos y compramos cuantas más mejor.... en cuanto las cosas se tuercen nos crujen... 

Saludos...

PD: Para mi, estamos comenzando la distribución, así que subiremos bastante...


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

Les tengo unas ordenes en 5.35USD y entran muy poquitas.... parecen que la están sujetando.


----------



## Kujire (5 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Que remedio me queda!
> Hasta mañana a las 9:00 que abran el chiringito solo me queda ver y sufrir.
> Solo opero con acciones del Ibex y chicharrillos del nasdaq de esos que poneis por aqui ( Ariad y Onty ) que para variar tambien pierdo. :



vaya, Hannibal, ...según me indican mañana puede que corrijamos un pokitín,... pero no te hagas ilusiones, así que a lo mejor es allí dónde te puedes salir, los cocos buscarán otro dato por lo que veo factible corrijan un poco mientras no lo tengan, pero claro .... ésto es en el ESEPE ... te voy a ver lo que quiere hacer en botas


----------



## bertok (5 Oct 2009)

El rebote de ARIAd es muy débil ya que el volumen es de risa ....

Por algo se empieza.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hannibal, para mí el SAN a medio/largo plazo con esas entradas te forras, lo malo es que para ponerse corto en acciones Ibex, normalmente lo hacemos con CFD's, y con el tema de garantías, nos lanzamos y compramos cuantas más mejor.... en cuanto las cosas se tuercen nos crujen...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Para mi, estamos comenzando la distribución, así que subiremos bastante...



Lo tengo todo con CFDs los traia del Viernes,y le meti mas carga,me he metido en un embolao de tres pares,todo sea por no postear la foto mia en el hilo jajajaja 
Hoy he perdido todas las ganancias de septiembre :


----------



## argan (5 Oct 2009)

Liquido 100% posición Cit, no aguanto la presión a cierres: plusvalias 1%.


----------



## Kujire (5 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Estaba corto desde el Viernes,esta mañana cuando subia y empeze a tener perdidas meti mas para promediar
> Tengo cortos en Popular y Mapfre con ligeras perdidas,pero estos no me preocupan,mas pronto que tarde caeran como fruta madura.
> Telefonica a 18,94 de media,stop loss mental en 19,50
> Y San,que son las que mas me preocupan,ya que voy cargado a tope a 10,48,en estas tengo un stop de perdidas en 10,80 ( a punto de estallar )




ay qué tirón de orejas te daba,... pues si te lo vuelan mañana en la apertura... ya no te preocuparás. Veo casi lo mismo en el SAN , el problema es que estamos alcistas y esto tiene pinta de seguir. entonces habría que verlo mañana umm dependes del perroflauta de stoxx ... a ver si los japos se caen y los chinos idem... estamos corrigiendo un poco desde máximos ... a ver si dejan algo para mañana yo voy cerrando mis posiciones

Que te quede grabado en la frente "no dejes que una posición ganadora se convierta en perdedora, jamás!"


----------



## tonuel (5 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Lo tengo todo con CFDs los traia del Viernes,y le meti mas carga,me he metido en un embolao de tres pares,todo sea por no postear la foto mia en el hilo jajajaja
> *Hoy he perdido todas las ganancias de septiembre *:







*¿lunes negro...?* :


Saludos :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *¿lunes negro...?* :
> 
> 
> Saludos :



Quieres unos cortitos del botas???


----------



## Mulder (5 Oct 2009)

El S&P ya está en 1036, al Stoxx aun le queda algo por recorrer, pero lo hará fácilmente mañana por la mañana cuando el volumen despunte, como el S&P estará con su overnight ni se enterará.

De momento todo va según lo previsto y estaba avisado desde el viernes pasado.

Lo de las Aria's ya veremos, se suponía que debían subir cuando las bolsas bajaran, que subiría el dólar mientras las bolsas bajaban (y al revés) también se predijo.

No está ocurriendo prácticamente nada que no se hubiera comentado por aquí antes.

Y aunque parezca mentira que haya que recordarlo, en el Ibex cotizan empresas, no trabajadores, si sube el paro eso es bueno para las empresas, cuando presenten resultados donde se vea que no venden tanto a los consumidores ya veremos como empiezan a bajar.


----------



## Kujire (5 Oct 2009)

bertok dijo:


> El rebote de ARIAd es muy débil ya que el volumen es de risa ....
> 
> Por algo se empieza.



Seamos positivos el soporte de 2$ ha aguantado como un campeón, ... es bueno que respete la lógica y no nos haga cosas raras, de momento todo sigue igual es decir, bajistas


----------



## donpepito (5 Oct 2009)

2.08$ y 5.38$ no está mal... mañana subirán... siempre que cierra con demanda... hay buenas espectativas. XD


----------



## tonuel (5 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Quieres unos cortitos del botas???



A 11€ los que quieras... 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Y aunque parezca mentira que haya que recordarlo, en el Ibex cotizan empresas, no trabajadores, si sube el paro eso es bueno para las empresas, cuando presenten resultados donde se vea que no venden tanto a los consumidores ya veremos como empiezan a bajar.



Hoy el dato de la confianza del consumidor ha salido horrendo...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (5 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoy el dato de la confianza del consumidor ha salido horrendo...
> 
> Saludos...



¿A quien cojones le importan los datos si la gente quiere papelitos...? 


Saludos


----------



## Burney (5 Oct 2009)

Buenas noches a todos y todas



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder, ya sé que no analizas el IBEX, pero se sabía que el 11900 sería muy difícil de pasar.
> 
> Como valoras el hecho de que lleve 6 intentos?
> 
> ...



LCASC... ¿conoces lo del PS (precio seguro)?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Oct 2009)

Burney dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos y todas
> 
> 
> 
> LCASC... ¿conoces lo del PS (precio seguro)?



Nop... 

PD: No se poner caritas desde la PDA...


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2009)

Va a ser muy interesante esta semana para tradear


----------



## Burney (5 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Nop...
> 
> PD: No se poner caritas desde la PDA...



ahora preparo gráfico, lo subo y lo comento... esto era por lo que yo daba como techo el 119xx, que es donde más o menos he pillado la mayoria de los puts que tengo del SAN

Esto es algo que vi hace unos años ya que lo usaba un participante en un foro y me dió por estudiarlo... y la verdad es que hay veces que funciona... sobre todo con los indices.

Consiste en tirar un fibo hasta que el nivel del 38,2% coincida con el ultimo máximo del gráfico... donde quede la parte superior del fibo es la posible proyección del impulso originado con la superación del maximo anterior. Si te fijas... poniendo el 38,2% sobre el 9900, que fué una resistencia importante... nos da una proyección hasta el 11900, que es donde nos han estado parando continuamente.

Según esta figura, ahora deberíamos recortar (como mínimo) hasta el 9900. Por supuesto que si se supera claramente el 11900 entonces habrá que desecharla... pero mientras tanto conviene tenerla en cuenta como indicador de zona de techo.


PD: Fijate que "casualmente" (o no...) el 50% de todo ese fibo fué el soporte donde se inició este último gran impulso. Esto no recuerdo haberlo visto antes, no sé si habrá sido casualidad o no...


----------



## carvil (5 Oct 2009)

Buenas noches 


Cierre sobre el objetivo para hoy. El volúmen no era bueno en el primer tramo de la subida, pero al final ha aparecido.

Ahora entramos en una zona que debería costar más superarla.


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2009)

A los buenos días!

A ver si se anima el hilo y sale de las catacumbas.

Hoy es el día del guano, o debería ser, pero aun hay que subir un pelín más, los movimientos que hay ahora son para marear la perdiz, últimamente les gusta mucho hacer eso.


----------



## Bambi (6 Oct 2009)

buenos días Mulder, y la pregunta de rigor es ¿y cuanto crees que es ese pelín que queda por subir? que nivel del stoxx más o menos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Oct 2009)

Buenos dias!
A ver si es verdad y hoy aciertas,mis posiciones se encuentran sitiadas,no se cuanto tiempo mas podran resistir el asedio alcista.La situacion en la apertura es insostenible para nuestros cortos.


----------



## tonuel (6 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> buenos días Mulder, y la pregunta de rigor es ¿y cuanto crees que es ese pelín que queda por subir? que nivel del stoxx más o menos



Ya le tendrias que haber metido... :o


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> buenos días Mulder, y la pregunta de rigor es ¿y cuanto crees que es ese pelín que queda por subir? que nivel del stoxx más o menos



Es el 2811, lo llevo repitiendo desde el viernes, ese es el nivel clave, pero por la lentitud que les veo en el desarrollo de hoy es probable que no lleguemos ahí hasta la apertura de los gringos, o un poco antes.


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Buenos días.

Que posis de venta +sospechosas en ZELTIA...


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Seattle Genetics, Inc. - Google Finance

Esta es la empresa donde Bill Gates y su mujercita han comprado +3,3Millones de acciones... -FUNDACIÓN-


----------



## pyn (6 Oct 2009)

Pues vaya ojo el amigo Bill, menuda caidita de roma en los últimos días.


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Seattle Genetics Off 14.6% - FOXBusiness.com


Shares of biotech firm Seattle Genetics (SGEN: 11.24, 0, 0%) plunged $1.92 per share or 14.59% on Monday after the company said in a press release that it would end Phase II clinical trials for dacetuzumab, “a humanized monoclonal anti******”

The company ended the study because preliminary results of the test showed the agent did not effectively treat large B-cell lymphoma with a “superior complete response rate in the dacetuzumab combination arm as compared to the placebo combination arm,” according to the company's release.


*The company’s losses were not good news for the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation.*


According to an August 14 regulatory filing, the foundation owns three-million shares of Seattle Genetics, meaning the charitable organization would have lost more than $5.7 million as a result of the company’s losses on Monday.


Seattle Genetics closed at $11.24 per share on Monday after the closing bell.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Seattle Genetics Off 14.6% - FOXBusiness.com
> 
> 
> Shares of biotech firm Seattle Genetics (SGEN: 11.24, 0, 0%) plunged $1.92 per share or 14.59% on Monday after the company said in a press release that it would end Phase II clinical trials for dacetuzumab, “a humanized monoclonal anti******”
> ...




Total que algo así nos puede pasar en ARIAd XD!


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Esa posibilidad siempre está encima de la mesa. :-(


----------



## Bambi (6 Oct 2009)

Bueno, las fundaciones no tienen ánimo de lucro ¿verdad?

Mulder, recordaba haberte leido lo de 2811, pero me parecía muy ajustado viendo el cierre de ayer (ahora me vas a decir que los niveles son completamente innegociables y que tu seguridad sobre ellos es total )


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Confirmado lo de ZELTIA... subida premeditada. XD


----------



## Burney (6 Oct 2009)

Buenos dias:

Aqui uno anonadado viendo la cot. del SAN. Con la de veces que el 10,86 hizo de soporte y veo que lo ha superado al alza tan ricamente :. 

Ayer queria ponerme corto con futuros en 10,80-10,85... pero ahora ni estando 10 cts. más arriba los abriré por si se vuelven a ir más arriba buscando el 119xx de nuevo (como puse en el gráfico de anoche... ahora mismo veo dificil que superer esa zona...) Miraré de aprovechar para pillar algún que otro put más...

PD: Creo recordar que en 10700 estaba el 61,8% de fibonacci del tramo 11950-11300, veremos a ver qué pasa ahi...


----------



## carvil (6 Oct 2009)

Buenos dias 


Nos dirijimos hacia la decisiva zona 1050 en SP 500. El overnight en el E-Mini ha sido bastante plano, habrá batalla, en esos niveles es peligroso estar dentro.



Salu2


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Oct 2009)

Mulder en el contado ya a tocado los 2811 estaras ya corto no????


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

HL esos cortos en el SAN.. se lo merecen... el botas está abusando del iBEX... y las subidas de BANESTO ... confirman los malos resultados.


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Mulder, recordaba haberte leido lo de 2811, pero me parecía muy ajustado viendo el cierre de ayer (ahora me vas a decir que los niveles son completamente innegociables y que tu seguridad sobre ellos es total )



Cuando se bajó hasta el 2812 hubo 3 rebotes repentinos en ese nivel como si la cotización tuviera muelles, de más de 10 puntos, todo esto ocurrió en menos de una hora, yo me puse largo en el segundo rebote y protegí la comisión inmediatamente, aunque al poco me saltaron.

Finalmente, la llegada a 2811 supuso una bajada bastante fuerte hasta 2795, prácticamente del tirón y ya no se volvió a pasar por 2811, eso no es algo habitual ni mucho menos.Ese nivel fue un mínimo semanal en la penúltima semana de septiembre con 3 rebotes sobre el a 3 horas distintas. Como muchos ya sabrán yo siempre digo que no hay cuarta vez, a la cuarta se acaba pasando y así fue.

Ahora ese nivel es resistencia, puede que lo pasemos un poco, esto no lo descarto, pero no será por mucho. Voy a ver si uso el sistema del 'iman' con el: un corto en 2810 y dos stops largos en 2812.


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mulder en el contado ya a tocado los 2811 estaras ya corto no????



No, yo siempre hablo del futuro, el contado nunca lo miro, sorry 

Ahora está en 2798 y el máximo del día es 2805.


----------



## Burney (6 Oct 2009)

Superado tan ricamente el 11700...:

en 11800 más o menos veo que pasa una directriz alcista que se rompió a la baja el otro dia... así que podría ser que nos estén llevando a "pullbackearla"...

he puesto compra para pillar otra put (ya tengo unas cuantas) de estas PSANAM 932Z09107 a 0,19 (la venta está en 0,23) por si acaso la suben algo más...


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2009)

Para mi siempre ha sido muy interesante estudiar esos precios por donde se pasa una vez y ya no se vuelve, o se vuelve con pull-backs, y también todo lo contrario, esos precios de donde la cotización puede alejarse pero termina volviendo más temprano que tarde y además varias veces.

Representan los mejores puntos de entrada y salida, lo que hago para descubrirlos es usar un programa que me hice que me suma todo el volumen del año en cada precio, los sitios donde se acumula mucho volumen suelen ser resistencias importantes, aunque se acaban pasando, los sitios donde hay poquísimo son puntos de alta volatilidad, allí suelen acabar las sombras de las velas, la cotización muchas veces los toca y rebota para no volver.

Además me he dado cuenta de que estos puntos siempre suelen estar en el mismo sitio, por ejemplo, en 2286, 2386, 2486...hasta 2886, en 2x86 siempre se acumula mucho volumen y suelen ser resistencias fuertes, difíciles de pasar, y otro tanto pasa con el resto de puntos.


----------



## Bambi (6 Oct 2009)

y no será que esta mierda no va a bajar jamás y VAMOS A LLEGAR A INFINITO DOS VECES ANTES DE FIN DE AÑO??

no sé, es otra idea que se me ocurre y quería poner la posibilidad sobre la mesa


----------



## chollero (6 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Para mi siempre ha sido muy interesante estudiar esos precios por donde se pasa una vez y ya no se vuelve, o se vuelve con pull-backs, y también todo lo contrario, esos precios de donde la cotización puede alejarse pero termina volviendo más temprano que tarde y además varias veces.
> 
> Representan los mejores puntos de entrada y salida, lo que hago para descubrirlos es usar un programa que me hice que me suma todo el volumen del año en cada precio, los sitios donde se acumula mucho volumen suelen ser resistencias importantes, aunque se acaban pasando, los sitios donde hay poquísimo son puntos de alta volatilidad, allí suelen acabar las sombras de las velas, la cotización muchas veces los toca y rebota para no volver.
> 
> Además me he dado cuenta de que estos puntos siempre suelen estar en el mismo sitio, por ejemplo, en 2286, 2386, 2486...hasta 2886, en 2x86 siempre se acumula mucho volumen y suelen ser resistencias fuertes, difíciles de pasar, y otro tanto pasa con el resto de puntos.



mulder realmente piensa que alguien le lee?


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Mesa Air Group, Inc. to Transfer to The NASDAQ Capital Market


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Oct 2009)

Capitulo, firmo la rendicion.


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2009)

Atentos que el Stoxx acaba de pasar el 2811 hasta 2818, como lo vuelva a pasar hacia abajo tendremos el momento exacto del comienzo del guano.

edito: nos podemos caer en cualquier momento la sobrecompra es máxima.


----------



## Burney (6 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Para mi siempre ha sido muy interesante estudiar esos precios por donde se pasa una vez y ya no se vuelve, o se vuelve con pull-backs, y también todo lo contrario, esos precios de donde la cotización puede alejarse pero termina volviendo más temprano que tarde y además varias veces.
> 
> Representan los mejores puntos de entrada y salida, lo que hago para descubrirlos es usar un programa que me hice que me suma todo el volumen del año en cada precio, los sitios donde se acumula mucho volumen suelen ser resistencias importantes, aunque se acaban pasando, los sitios donde hay poquísimo son puntos de alta volatilidad, allí suelen acabar las sombras de las velas, la cotización muchas veces los toca y rebota para no volver.
> 
> Además me he dado cuenta de que estos puntos siempre suelen estar en el mismo sitio, por ejemplo, en 2286, 2386, 2486...hasta 2886, en 2x86 siempre se acumula mucho volumen y suelen ser resistencias fuertes, difíciles de pasar, y otro tanto pasa con el resto de puntos.



yo lo que llevo observado de hace tiempo es que cuando hay tendencia los soportes y resistencias son puntos muy buenos de entrada y salida, sobre todo en valores muy liquidos como el SAN




chollero dijo:


> mulder realmente piensa que alguien le lee?



no metas cizaña por favor

yo sí le leo, como a todo el mundo que aporta sus opiniones o conocimientos en el hilo



Mulder dijo:


> Atentos que el Stoxx acaba de pasar el 2811 hasta 2818, como lo vuelva a pasar hacia abajo tendremos el momento exacto del comienzo del guano.
> 
> edito: nos podemos caer en cualquier momento la sobrecompra es máxima.



el IBEX está muy cerca de pullbackear la directriz alcista... por cierto desde Botilandia ya están soltando... (ni ayer ni anteayer lo hicieron... y éstos son los que el viernes compraban a saco en 10,40... )


BTO MA 144.422 692.317 -547.895
BTO BA 36.607 789.914 -753.307
MVR MA 420.284 1.431.955 -1.011.671
BSN MA 472.359 1.518.825 -1.046.466


----------



## Catacrack (6 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Atentos que el Stoxx acaba de pasar el 2811 hasta 2818, como lo vuelva a pasar hacia abajo tendremos el momento exacto del comienzo del guano.



Estamos a la espera de que haga el disparo de salida para empezar a abrir cortos.


----------



## chollero (6 Oct 2009)

de que bajada estais hablando? es que no veis que nos vamos al 12500?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mesa Air Group, Inc. to Transfer to The NASDAQ Capital Market



Buenos días DP.

Es de suponer, que nos vamos a 1 USD esta semana...

Le dan un plazo de 180 días para cumplir los objetivos pero la suben de categoría ¿¿?? No lo comprendo muy bien...


----------



## fmc (6 Oct 2009)

Burney dijo:


> Superado tan ricamente el 11700...:
> 
> en 11800 más o menos veo que pasa una directriz alcista que se rompió a la baja el otro dia... así que podría ser que nos estén llevando a "pullbackearla"...
> 
> he puesto compra para pillar otra put (ya tengo unas cuantas) de estas PSANAM 932Z09107 a 0,19 (la venta está en 0,23) por si acaso la suben algo más...



Yo estoy al tanto de ellas también, pero sigo pensando que Diciembre está demasiado cerca.... creo que me iré al menos al vencimiento de marzo :


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Lo pasan al CAPITAL MARKET del Nasdaq... en lugar del GLOBAL... y creen que conseguirán el aplazamiento hasta el 2010... la regla del 1.00 USD.

No lo veo claro que suba x5 .... pero ahí están los riesgos y beneficios! XD


----------



## Burney (6 Oct 2009)

chollero dijo:


> de que bajada estais hablando? es que no veis que nos vamos al 12500?



nivel importante: 61,8% de fibonacci del tramo bajista desde máximos historicos del 2007 a minimos de marzo de este año... pero mientras no supere el 119xx (12000 por el filtro) no lo veré sin antes haber buscado apoyo en la directriz alcista que hay en el 11000...

pero tampoco lo descarto, de hecho es el temor por el cual sigo sin abrir futuros vendidos (perdidas ilimitadas) y he estado picoteando puts (perdidas limitadas)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lo pasan al CAPITAL MARKET del Nasdaq... en lugar del GLOBAL... y creen que conseguirán el aplazamiento hasta el 2010... la regla del 1.00 USD.
> 
> No lo veo claro que suba x5 .... pero ahí están los riesgos y beneficios! XD



Sï, lo de ayer con la noticia suena a fabricar pillados, mejor esperar a los datos del Q3, total, siempre pueden hacer un reverse split y cumplen objetivo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Oct 2009)

Burney dijo:


> nivel importante: 61,8% de fibonacci del tramo bajista desde máximos historicos del 2007 a minimos de marzo de este año... pero mientras no supere el 119xx (12000 por el filtro) no lo veré sin antes haber buscado apoyo en la directriz alcista que hay en el 11000...
> 
> pero tampoco lo descarto, de hecho es el temor por el cual sigo sin abrir futuros vendidos (perdidas ilimitadas) y he estado picoteando puts (perdidas limitadas)



Opino lo mismo que tu burney, yo no me estoy poniendo corto todavía por lo mismo... aunque prefiero hacerlo en SAN que en el Ibex... 12.000-12.500 creo que va a ser el valor clave, a no ser que se vuelva loco todo el mundo y lleguemos a 14.000 en febrero-marzo.


----------



## Burney (6 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Opino lo mismo que tu burney, yo no me estoy poniendo corto todavía por lo mismo... aunque prefiero hacerlo en SAN que en el Ibex... 12.000-12.500 creo que va a ser el valor clave, a no ser que se vuelva loco todo el mundo y lleguemos a 14.000 en febrero-marzo.



ahora mismo, viendo el largo plazo... tengo 2 opciones sin tener muy claro por cual definirme:

A- caida hasta el 11000 y de ahi al 12500
B- caida hasta el 9900-10.000 y de ahi al 12500. 

la opción B sólo se "activaría" en caso de romper la directriz alcista que está a la baja en el 11000

una cosa importante: hay muchos MACDs semanales que están a punto o han dado ya señales de venta... y además la mayoria desde niveles de sobrecompra...

PD: Acabo de ver que se ha hecho la put... ésta ya sí es la última que pillo...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Oct 2009)

Mirar como me han dejado los cortos del botas...






PD: Wbufett cerraste los cortos del ibex?


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Cuidado DP, LCC está en proceso de dilución, te lo he comentado en otras ocasiones "no es trigo limpio" sólo falta que se le caiga un pájaro para que se vaya al caraj: ... tengo un estudio del sector por no sé dónde ...a ver si lo encuentro



24 de Junio, 2009

US Airways Group, Inc. - Google Finance

Por entonces... estaba en 2.1x USD : .... en agosto 5.35USD ....... grandes riesgos... grandes beneficios.


----------



## Burney (6 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mirar como me han dejado los cortos del botas...
> 
> PD: Wbufett cerraste los cortos del ibex?



Hannibal... si operas en grandes cantidades y no apuras los stops... te recomiendo que estudies el cubrirte, al menos parcialmente... con opciones...

PD: Yo ayer tenia puestos 2 futuros vendidos en la zona del 10,80-10,85... menos mal que no se me hicieron y que ayer noche vi que habia riesgo de que se superase al alza ese nivel... sino también me habrían capado...


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mirar como me han dejado los cortos del botas...
> 
> PD: Wbufett cerraste los cortos del ibex?



No me gusta hacer leña del árbol caido pero creo que te has cerrado en el peor momento posible, dentro de un rato lo veremos. Lo que si te digo es que investigues más antes de entrar en cualquier valor, asegures un pequeño beneficio cuando ya lo tengas, que pongas stops basándote en lo que ves en el gráfico.

Y nunca dejarse llevar por las emociones ni sentimentalismos, si no se puede entrar no se puede y punto, da lo mismo las ganas que tengas de arrearle al botas. A lo mejor habían otros valores mejores para ponerse corto y ni los miraste, en fín, nada que no te haya dicho anteriormente.

En resumen, aprende de cada error que cometas, es dificil no cometerlos, pero al menos saca algo en claro.


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2009)

De Cárpatos:



> 12:11:04 h.
> ¿Qué pasa de verdad? [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



Anda que como bajemos a ese si que le van a dejar el culo como un mandril


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Luchar contra el botas es imposible... ellos crean la tendencia cada día en el iBEX... solo queda esperar, si los mercados se dán la vuelta, allí tienes el beneficio asegurado.

Antes... solo conseguirás algunas plusv... con demasiado riesgo, en mi opinión.

San ha recuperado cerca del 6% en dos sesiones. opsss!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No me gusta hacer leña del árbol caido pero creo que te has cerrado en el peor momento posible, dentro de un rato lo veremos. Lo que si te digo es que investigues más antes de entrar en cualquier valor, asegures un pequeño beneficio cuando ya lo tengas, que pongas stops basándote en lo que ves en el gráfico.
> 
> Y nunca dejarse llevar por las emociones ni sentimentalismos, si no se puede entrar no se puede y punto, da lo mismo las ganas que tengas de arrearle al botas. A lo mejor habían otros valores mejores para ponerse corto y ni los miraste, en fín, nada que no te haya dicho anteriormente.
> 
> En resumen, aprende de cada error que cometas, es dificil no cometerlos, pero al menos saca algo en claro.




Amén Mulder.


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Ya... pero la codicia nos juega malas pasadas... cuando es el mejor momento de realizar plusv... ???? vendo ahora... mañana, ???? es complicado acertar.

Puedes tomar algunas cot de empresas, por ejem 3 meses y luego compararlas con la cot actual... hay muchas laterales, pero la mayoria han subido +20%.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 24 de Junio, 2009
> 
> US Airways Group, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Por entonces... estaba en 2.1x USD : .... en agosto 5.35USD ....... grandes riesgos... grandes beneficios.



Hombre kujire opera muy diferente, ella va más a intradía y semanal... seguramente 14 días después del aviso corrigió bastante.

Además hace metáforas aprendidas de su abuelo como el horno y los gatos

Pero si que es cierto como comentas que cuanto más riesgo, mas beneficio o mas pérdida, es lo que tiene la "prima de riesgo" por eso se llama así... (y no es ningún familiar graciosetes...)

Todas las empresas que vas posteando para grandes plusvalías tienen Beta muy alta, y EPS negativo, y ninguna da dividendo... son bombas de relojería, por eso hacen pump or dump...


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Mantengo un visión muy positiva, respecto al juicio de la patente 516 en ARIAd... del panel de jueces -12- el 50% optó por admitir la apelación de ARIAd, no es frecuente que se tomen estas decisiones.

Con la sentencia ratificada -favorablemente- ARIAd, tendría una fuente de ingresos asegurada, solo por los derechos de la patente.

There is a conclusion? Trial set and a winner ? or Is everybody still confused. KISS the whole process and move on. (KEEP IT SIMPLE AND STUPID).
1ST TO DOCUMENT AND PROPERLY SUBMIT...WINS


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mantengo un visión muy positiva, respecto al juicio de la patente 516 en ARIAd... del panel de jueces -12- el 50% optó por admitir la apelación de ARIAd, no es frecuente que se tomen estas decisiones.
> 
> Con la sentencia ratificada -favorablemente- ARIAd, tendría una fuente de ingresos asegurada, solo por los derechos de la patente.
> 
> ...




Esperemos que así sea!!! me la estoy jugando bastante con las inversiones... como me salgan mal me voy a tener que hacer un nick nuevo: "El-Pillado"


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Solo he puesto el ejemplo de esa AIRWAYS ... en colación a MESA.... es una manera de ver rapidamente... cuando no haces caso a tu instinto.... y te centras en los temores fundamentales de la compañia -que estaban por llegar- ... extrapola ese caso a otras inversiones. XD


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Y nada que objetar a Kujire como analista overseas.... solemos equivocarnos todos... estamos en el hilo para aprender y ganar dinero. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Y nada que objetar a Kujire como analista overseas.... solemos equivocarnos todos... estamos en el hilo para aprender y ganar dinero. XD




Bueno eso de ganar dinero.... ahí andamos....

Aprender sí que se aprende mucho!!! siempre lo digo, gracias por vuestros comentarios.


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Venga hombre!!! ganar se gana siempre... el botón VENDER es lo realmente cuesta apretar (a tiempo) XD


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Spongetech Delivery Systems, Inc. - Google Finance


Ver gràfico del día 29 SEP.... jarpppppp!!!!


----------



## pyn (6 Oct 2009)

El santander tiene un puto cohete en el ojete, toma pareado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Oct 2009)

Yo pienso que a partir de 100k de capital se puede vivir de esto con un sueldo normal, operando con un sistema férreo y con stops, tanto stop loss como stop profit, con nada de renta fija en cartera, todo variable...

Si no preguntadle a Mulder XD!

Pero claro, para llegar a 100k, pues me la tengo que jugar en el 100% de mi cartera.. no en el 10-20% que sería lo óptimo con la teoría de malkowitz el capm y todo este tema.

Sin embargo creo que hay que tener un sustento asegurado en la economía real no especulativa, un negocio vamos... si no, mirad a tonuel... así que para ser independiente pues necesito 200k a ver si llego... 

Otra gente si lo ganara rápido como yo pretendo, se compraría un piso y un mercedes sin dudarlo (o porsche como gustan por aquí) yo los invertiría en ser libre y hacer lo que me gusta.


----------



## pyn (6 Oct 2009)

¿Que figura más rara no? El volumen tampoco varió mucho ese día, no entiendo qué pudo haber pasado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Que figura más rara no? El volumen tampoco varió mucho ese día, no entiendo qué pudo haber pasado.



Es una OTC no esperes mucho volumen...


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Yo dispongo de esas cosas materiales que dices y realmente lo que te llena de verdad... es ver tus hijos crecer, aunque suene a sentimentalismo barato.

Sabes lo que me pasa .personalmente. sin llegar a resultar pedante... que cuando dispones de capital... pierdes la nocion del valor que manejas... 190k EUR de plusv y no he vendido las ARIAd... y así otras cuestiones.

El dinero siempre viene y va....


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Creo que era por la denuncia que presentaron a otra compañia del sector... es una empresa que le tengo cariño.... pero nunca invertiria un centavo....

Bob Esponja!!! la línea que tienen.... rulez! XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo dispongo de esas cosas materiales que dices y realmente lo que te llena de verdad... es ver tus hijos crecer, aunque suene a sentimentalismo barato.
> 
> Sabes lo que me pasa .personalmente. sin llegar a resultar pedante... que cuando dispones de capital... pierdes la noticion del valor que manejas... 190k EUR de plusv y no he vendido las ARIAd... y así otras cuestiones.
> 
> El dinero siempre viene y va....




Le entiendo, si tiene mucha liquidez lo que para mí son despilfarros y pérdida de oportunidades para usted son caprichos...

Antes de gastarme 80k en un coche montaría la famosa clínica.. a eso es a lo que me refiero...

Le puedo asegurar que, aunque me tocara la lotería, digamos mejor los euromillones, mi vida no cambiaría radicalmente, a penas se me notaría, aunque por supuesto nunca volvería a trabajar por cuenta ajena.

Otros se vuelven locos y dilapidan...


----------



## Stuyvesant (6 Oct 2009)

donpepito, todavía te falta aprender a recoger ganancias... pero cualquiera te dice algo si las ARIAD siguen subiendo después... Se han inflado como un globo y han tenido el mismo final. En cuanto han visto a tanto pardillo metiendo dinero han pensado "Gacelillas frescas”... y ahí os veis. 

Ya sabes, una camiseta que te recuerde porque lo haces... "I love this Game" ... por ahora.


----------



## Burney (6 Oct 2009)

el sp500 tiene una directriz bajista de corto plazo en la zona del 1050... si lo supera cuidado con los cortos... 

por cierto, las ARIAs tiene otra en la zona del 2,12 que es donde la pararon ayer... así que si superase ese nivel veo posible un rebote hasta el 2,50... así que no descarto entrar con poco dinero si se supera esos 2,12 (y si el sp500 rompe el 1050 al alza...)




Stuyvesant dijo:


> donpepito, todavía te falta aprender a recoger ganancias... pero cualquiera te dice algo si las ARIAD siguen subiendo después... Se han inflado como un globo y han tenido el mismo final. En cuanto han visto a tanto pardillo metiendo dinero han pensado "Gacelillas frescas”... y ahí os veis.
> 
> Ya sabes, una camiseta que te recuerde porque lo haces... "I love this Game" ... por ahora.



donpepito, espero que no molestes que no lo digo de malas

pero yo lo que hago es seguir los indices e intentar operar en el mismo sentido de éstos, y en tu mismo caso, como operas con grandes volumenes y a largo plazo, lo que haría es reducir, aunque sea parcialmente, posiciones en las roturas tecnicas importantes para intentar volver a entrar más abajo... por ejemplo cuando estaban a 2,50 y perdió a la baja ese nivel era una venta bastante clara no sólo por la pérdida de la directriz alcista sino también porque los indices a corto plazo eran bajistas y probablemente arrastraría a la baja a la mayoria de valores. 

yo siempre digo que a veces también se gana dinero estando fuera del mercado... no hay que estar siempre dentro echando mano a la paciencia...

son cosas que, desde que las tengo en cuenta, me han sido imprescindibles para ir terminando cada año con ganancias y sobre todo para evitar disgustos (que eso también hay que tenerlo en cuenta)

PD: En mi caso de no haber salido en 2,4x, como tenia unas 1500 acciones (900 compradas en 2,25 y 600 compradas en 2,50) ahora mismo estaría perdiendo (incluido lo dejado de ganar en las 900 primeras acciones) unos 600 euros... que es casi mi sueldo de medio mes... _casi nada..._


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

La subida que ha hecho ARIAd... +50% desde su ofrecimiento en Agosto... no es que digamos que haya sido desproporcionada... tengo la certeza que seguiremos subiendo y llegaremos a los 6.00USD antes dE ASH -FINALES DE AÑO- ese día veremos los dos dígitos.

Había dos opciones... vender en 2.80USD y realizar las plusv .... o mantener hasta duplicar al menos.

Otras Biotechs han ido subiendo progresivamente hasta alcanzar niveles superiores, luego corrigen.. ONTy desde los 0.72USD hasta los 6.xx USD ... ACAD .... DYAX ... de ahí que tenga buenas espectativas de subidas en ARIAd.


----------



## fmc (6 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Spongetech Delivery Systems, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> 
> Ver gràfico del día 29 SEP.... jarpppppp!!!!



¿Le bailaría a alguien un cero al poner la orden? Pasó de 0,072 a 0,72 y después a 0,071.... :


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2009)

En mi modesta opinión Kujire tiene una ventaja sobre todos nosotros, paga menos comisiones y tiene acceso a cortos en el Nasdaq.

Por ejemplo, ella puede abrir más contratos ganando menos, yo necesito ganar más puntos para que abrir un contrato no me suponga un riesgo alto de perder mucho dinero.

Y poder ponerse corto en chicharros del Nasdaq es algo que no debe tener precio


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

No creo... ese SPIKE... negoció 7.2 Millones de accs.


----------



## Stuyvesant (6 Oct 2009)

Me parece que a muchos les enseñaron lo que era un "stop loss" y omitieron discretamente mencionar el "Stop gains”... siempre hay tiempo para volver a entrar. :o


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2009)

Burney dijo:


> el sp500 tiene una directriz bajista de corto plazo en la zona del 1050... si lo supera cuidado con los cortos...
> 
> por cierto, las ARIAs tiene otra en la zona del 2,12 que es donde la pararon ayer... así que si superase ese nivel veo posible un rebote hasta el 2,50... así que no descarto entrar con poco dinero si se supera esos 2,12 (y si el sp500 rompe el 1050 al alza...)



¿Te refieres al contado o al mini-S&P?


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Depende de como sea de vertical la subida ... pregunta en HGSI... cuando podría comprar en 2.0xUSD de nuevo? XD


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión Kujire tiene una ventaja sobre todos nosotros, paga menos comisiones y tiene acceso a cortos en el Nasdaq.
> 
> Por ejemplo, ella puede abrir más contratos ganando menos, yo necesito ganar más puntos para que abrir un contrato no me suponga un riesgo alto de perder mucho dinero.
> 
> Y poder ponerse corto en chicharros del Nasdaq es algo que no debe tener precio



¿en el nasdaq no te puedes poner corto? ¿pasa también en el NYSE?


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿en el nasdaq no te puedes poner corto? ¿pasa también en el NYSE?



Realmente si que se puede pero hay que mandar el dinero al otro lado del charco, algo que tampoco veo demasiado mal teniendo en cuenta los tiempos que corren con las subidas de impuestos.

Pero el dinero estaría, probablemente, en dólares y eso es otro peligro.


----------



## Burney (6 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Te refieres al contado o al mini-S&P?



al contado, que es lo que tengo en el visualchart

en el gráfico que subí el domingo se ve...


----------



## Stuyvesant (6 Oct 2009)

donpepito... ejem, no importa a cuanto entras... lo que importa es cuanto ganas. Deberías saberlo... cuando levantes la cabeza de la pantalla.

Sé de gente con cienes de minolles que si ven un 20% cogen el dinero y salen pitando. Para ellos un 2% es la cifra mágica. Pero esta ultima y su truco ya te la explicare otro día. 

Ese 2% es el que hace la diferencia entre muchirico y del montón.


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Tengo tres pantallas, no te preocupes.... tengo un defecto que no puedo corregir... cuando vendo, me cuesta volver a entrar en la misma cotización.

No tengo prisa por salir de ARIAd... cuando Nigel venda... ya veremos!


----------



## Bambi (6 Oct 2009)

Stuyvesant, usted que parece saber mucho acerca de todo, y que no es rico porque no quiere, contésteme a esta pregunta ¿porqué miente la gente en los foros de Internet? ¿qué sacan de ello?

Es algo que no deja de sorprenderme.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Stuyvesant, usted que parece saber mucho acerca de todo, y que no es rico porque no quiere, contésteme a esta pregunta ¿porqué miente la gente en los foros de Internet? ¿qué sacan de ello?
> 
> Es algo que no deja de sorprenderme.



Ignorarle,solo viene al hilo a tocar los huevos.


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

En este foro está la fuente de la sabiduría... cuando sale SKYPE a bolsa? será una IPO....


----------



## carvil (6 Oct 2009)

Buenos mediodias 


GS 188.39$ en Pre-Market


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

HL... tengo los primeros voluntarios para los refuerzos que solicitabas!!!!


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Ahí pueden observar al soldado Tonuel, bien pertrechado, a la espera de atizarle al BOTAS de nuevo....


----------



## Stuyvesant (6 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Stuyvesant, usted que parece saber mucho acerca de todo, y que no es rico porque no quiere, contésteme a esta pregunta ¿porqué miente la gente en los foros de Internet? ¿qué sacan de ello?
> 
> Es algo que no deja de sorprenderme.




No sé . Mi problema es el contrario... en cuanto a lo de ser rico porque no quiero.. amos no me joas! 

Me parece que confundes no ser idiota con ser rico. O ser extremadamente sexy como para pensar en el dinero. Nadie es perfecto. 

En cualquier caso, los consejos se valoran por sí mismos, no por lo que hace quien los da. Es lo bonito del conocimiento, que te puede hacer más rico y culto que quien te lo enseña. Si no eres tonto, claro.


----------



## aksarben (6 Oct 2009)

El WSJ comenta que AAPL podría cambiar al nuevo sistema de contabilidad de beneficios este mismo "quarter", lo que previsiblemente aumente sus ganancias declaradas. El "Q4 2009 Earnings Release" es el 19 de Octubre, aviso.


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Las fotos de antes... son de una concentración en TORRENTE.. por si alguno localiza la calle. XD


----------



## tonuel (6 Oct 2009)

La madre que os parió... :


*¿Pero qué es esta mierda...?* :


Pues nada chavales..., tag: *ojos que no ven...*






Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (6 Oct 2009)

Me encanta este hilo...


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Realmente si que se puede pero hay que mandar el dinero al otro lado del charco, algo que tampoco veo demasiado mal teniendo en cuenta los tiempos que corren con las subidas de impuestos.
> 
> Pero el dinero estaría, probablemente, en dólares y eso es otro peligro.



Vaya tela

¿no hay entonces ningún broker nacional que permita cortos en el nasdaq/nyse?


----------



## Bambi (6 Oct 2009)

Tonuel, esa entrega de proyecto que te tiene tan ocupado, me da que te está salvando algún eurete del malvado Botas


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Hay que comprar acciones de sandisk ... de nuevo especulando con la NAND .... hace unos años... lo mismo.

DRAMeXchange -- Price, Transactions, and research inside DRAM/Flash industry


----------



## tonuel (6 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ahí pueden observar al soldado Tonuel, bien pertrechado, a la espera de atizarle al BOTAS de nuevo....



Casi..., lo que tengo ahora entre las manos es un lanzamisiles stinger con cabeza nuclear... :


Se acabó la tonteria...



Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Tu sabes el peligro de tener una posi corta en chicharros del NASDAQ? ???????

Mejor no caer en la tentación..... un día te levantas con +400% de subida...


----------



## carvil (6 Oct 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> El WSJ comenta que AAPL podría cambiar al nuevo sistema de contabilidad de beneficios este mismo "quarter", lo que previsiblemente aumente sus ganancias declaradas. El "Q4 2009 Earnings Release" es el 19 de Octubre, aviso.




BMO tambien ha subido el target a 210$


----------



## Stuyvesant (6 Oct 2009)

Cualquier día a Tonuel se le escapa el dedo y el da al botón que no es con las coordenadas equivocadas...


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Casi..., lo que tengo ahora entre las manos es un lanzamisiles stinger con cabeza nuclear... :
> 
> 
> Se acabó la tonteria...
> ...



Allí puedes comprar lo que necesites para tu operación....

Torrente, en la Comunidad Valenciana ... AMT ( Asociacion de Modelismo de Torrente ) ...

Hay mucho modelismo militar ( tambien algo de fantastico ) y hacen recreaciones belicas y todo eso ... Tambien hay venta de armas, replicas.... Yo voy todos los años ....


----------



## Stuyvesant (6 Oct 2009)

¿Algún controlador aéreo enganchado al hilo y mejorando su cartera con las ARIA´s?


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

OMG!!! mis nuevas CLDX ... están en PM +2,23% ....


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Ya lo sospechabamos.. pero el calentón... que se lo quiten!!!!

PRISA




14:07 - 06/10/2009

(MRS)




3,72 €

0,31 €

9,09%










*PRISA Y TELECINCO SE DISPARABAN POR LOS RUMORES*

*Mediaset niega estar interesado en comprar Digital Plus y Cuatro*


----------



## tonuel (6 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Tonuel, esa entrega de proyecto que te tiene tan ocupado, me da que te está salvando algún eurete del malvado Botas



Ese proyecto ya lo entregamos... pero hay otros en marcha y hay que ganarse el pan, los dineros por un lado entran y por otro salen... ya sabes... 




Stuyvesant dijo:


> Cualquier día a Tonuel se le escapa el dedo y el da al botón que no es con las coordenadas equivocadas...




No me extrañaria..., yo utilizo la táctica de conectarme a R4, investigar cinco minutos y meterle al primero que pasa... y a veces no tardo ni eso.... así me va... 




donpepito dijo:


> Allí puedes comprar lo que necesites para tu operación....
> 
> Torrente, en la Comunidad Valenciana ... AMT ( Asociacion de Modelismo de Torrente )




en Torr*ente* sólo hay mala g*ente*... si vas por allí ya sabes a lo que me refiero...



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (6 Oct 2009)

*Breaking News ... Locos por el Nasdaq*

Cómo van sus invers.... pelotazos? Bueno, pues después del comienzo de semana, veamos cómo vienen para hoy.

ARIA se ha comportado coherentemente aguantando los 2$ debería rebotar un poco, o empezar a lateralear... veremos



> ---05/10 ha acabado la semana con una pérdida de unos 30c$. Por abajo tenemos un posible soporte en 1.90, sin embargo Aria no ha mostrado una rotura de la tendencia alcista, y casi ha completado el ciclo bajista, creo que estaríamos cerca de encontrar un punto de apoyo para lateralear unos días o aprovechar para recuperar las alzas, me baso en que alrededor de 2$ tendríamos un soporte, algo débil pero soporte al fin y al cabo. No deseo hacerles creer que vamos a subir como cohetes, pues no lo veo, sin embargo ningún nivel clave se ha roto y aún tenemos margen ...aunque habrá que mantenerla vigilada.




KOOL continuamos perdiendo fuerza, sin embargo 0.59$ va a ser un imán, así que espero que se mueva respecto a este precio, esperamos fuera.



> ---05/10 la tenemos en un ciclo alcista que probablemente vaya perdiendo fuerza y nos lleve a la siguiente fase, un lateral como precursora de una nueva alza. Tenemos una resistencia en 0.65 y ese sería el nivel a vigilar para entrar con más carga. También cabe la posibilidad de que no se comporte así por lo que yo no entraría si estuviese fuera, hasta que se nos aclare un poco más




LGND el rango de caídas se está ajustando, vamos darle un par de días para que termine de corregir y nos muestre algo más que ahora...



> ---05/10...pues qué les puedo contar... seguimos muy bajistas, de hecho las posibilidades de que recupere se me atrasan un poco, sin embargo creo que vamos a hacer parada antes de proseguir y ahí se podría vislumbrar algo diferente al entorno que tenemos, pónganle una vela a sta. paciencia....




GTXI de momento seguimos fuera, se quiere frenar, aunque va a necesitar los airbags...



> ---05/10 está completando el entorno bajista, de momento sin romper ningún nivel clave, por lo que creo que debiéramos de buscar un punto de apoyo, para lateralear un poco...si eso fuera buscaríamos una señal de entrada




ONTY pues veo que alguno de uds. han caído en los cONTYcos de sirenas...., no estaría confirmando señal de entrada. Lo dicho, uds. mismos. Entrada <5$ y salida(stop) cerca de 5.32$, entrada con volúmen. En mi opinión en un mero rebote... pero aki nadie conoce el futuro



> ---05/10 cerró muuuuy peligrossssa, nos estaría indicando que la señal de entrada se acerca. sin embargo, tiene una envolvente fuerte desarrollando. Puede que les tiente, sean fuertes y no caigan en los cONTYcos de sirena.... por lo menos háganse de rogar



CYCC nos dá señal de entrada, en mejores condiciones que ONTY, pónganse largos (vayan con precaución y no se jueguen todo su dinero que si las cosas tuercen por no haber n: hay ni microscopios para tod@s)



> ---05/10 a punto de darnos señal de entrada, atentos si pierde fuerza el entorno bajista porque puede ser una buena oportunidad (ya saben que esto es más un arte que una ciencia así que vigilen el cierre 0.86, tengan paciencia y capital ready to fire)




ANDS dentro de poco debería dar señal de entrada... pero todavía tenemos el entorno bajista, esperamos fuera



> ---05/10--- Bonus: Hemos añadido esta compañera a la lista. Bien ANDS nos dió señal de venta el 9 de sept y está completando un ciclo bajista, lo está haciendo bien, y se mantiene relativamente fuerte dado que tiene una envolvente bajista también, por lo que debemos estar pendientes al giro una vez haya perdido fuerza el entorno bajista



CLDX ---Bonus: La nueva DP's Girl, a corto plazo le va a dar algún dolor de cabeza, ya sabes cómo somos las mujeres: DP, ésta es un poco caprichosa, pero claro a DP le gustan rubias y eso. ... no se puede tener to-do(ésto te lo digo atusándome el pelo...)

Para su info: La compra de estas acciones supone un alto riesgo de pérdida de su capital, así que valoren su riesgo.

Como cerraron el lunes?

GTXI 11.04	+0.03 0.27%	GTx, Inc. 
CYCC	0.860	0.000 0.00%	Cyclacel Pharmaceuticals Inc.
ONTY	5.08	+0.07 1.40%	Oncothyreon Inc.
ANDS	2.51	0.00 0.00%	Anadys Pharmaceuticals, Inc.
HYTM	0.610	-0.020 -3.17%	Hythiam Inc.
LGND	2.18	-0.02 -0.91%	Ligand Pharmaceuticals Inc.
DPTR	1.72	+0.07 4.24%	Delta Petroleum Corp. 
KOOL	0.594	-0.026 -4.19%	ThermoGenesis Corp.
CLDX	5.38	-0.28 -4.95%


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Kujire.. que malv-ada eres... jejejejejjeje.... CLDX... me ha prometido plusv eternas.... y las rubias no me gustan.... bueno alguna MILF cuarentona que lleva sus niños al cole... sin ofender....XD


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Kujire... en el listado final... no está mi ARIAd ... mi alma! XD


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya lo sospechabamos.. pero el calentón... que se lo quiten!!!!
> 
> PRISA
> 
> ...



Telefónica también estaba en el ajo. Daban muy buenas referencias de compra hace unos días.


----------



## Kujire (6 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire.. que malv-ada eres... jejejejejjeje.... CLDX... me ha prometido plusv eternas.... y las rubias no me gustan.... bueno alguna MILF cuarentona que lleva sus niños al cole... sin ofender....XD



ay esas mamás ...DP... MILF?: ...creo que en España los tienen a pan y agua



donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... en el listado final... no está mi ARIAd ... mi alma! XD



toda la razón Ups, .... cerró en positivo en 2.08, .. 

Suerte a tod@s para la jornada de hoy


----------



## Stuyvesant (6 Oct 2009)

Ya veo a tonuel rastreando el Nasdaq para meterle a unas MILF´s


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy tenemos que el Stoxx ha conseguido un rango diario de 45 puntos, esto supera mínimamente la media de unos 40 puntos (nota mental: hacer programa que me diga exactamente esa media  )

Según como está la situación técnica en conjunto y según mi timing, en la apertura de los americanos deberíamos irnos al guano.


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire.. que malv-ada eres... jejejejejjeje.... CLDX... me ha prometido plusv eternas.... y las rubias no me gustan.... bueno alguna MILF cuarentona que lleva sus niños al cole... sin ofender....XD



DP, solo por curiosidad ¿tu eres divorciado o viudo?

Si no quieres contestar lo entenderé.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Oct 2009)

Joder con Mapfre,es que me tengo que meter siempre en lo mas selecto.... jajajajaja
Ya que palmo por lo menos me lo tomo a cachondeo,si hiciera todas las operaciones al reves estaria montado en el taco.


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

No me gusta airear esos asuntos en los foros... .... el acrónimo MILF... siempre me ha hecho mucha gracia, aunque sea algo obsceno.


----------



## argan (6 Oct 2009)

Suelto todo el papel restante comprado el viernes.


----------



## tonuel (6 Oct 2009)

Botas... botitas... ¿dónde estás ratita....? :


Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

HL, la noticia de la "deal" con el Banco de Brasil... ha sido el catalizador en MAPFRE.... recuerdo que tengo algo pendiente con ella... las vendí con minusvalías en marzo.


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2009)

Pues parece que los gringos querían subir y ya han superado el 1050 que decía Burney en el contado, aunque no me fio mucho de la subida.


----------



## Bambi (6 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> DP, solo por curiosidad ¿tu eres divorciado o viudo?
> 
> Si no quieres contestar lo entenderé.



y por qué excluye la posibilidad de casado? :


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Prisa... todos los meses tiene q subir por O_O ... no les gusta perder los 4,00€ .... vaya panda de.... ###@@@###!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues parece que los gringos querían subir y ya han superado el 1050 que decía Burney en el contado, aunque no me fio mucho de la subida.



Esta subida tiene pero que muy mala pinta


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Uyyyy... parece que ya se han dado cuenta del "scam" de CTIC.... cuando los pillabichos esos del CEO and staff vendieron.... eso no tiene solución...


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2009)

Cuidado con el dinero, está bajando en vez de acompañar la subida, sospechoso!


----------



## Catacrack (6 Oct 2009)

Tonuel porque no le metes cortos a MAPfre es un insulto para el guano ir subiendo un 5%

Edito: Ahora mismo un 7,10%


----------



## Kujire (6 Oct 2009)

echadle un ojo a CYCC



> CYCC nos dá señal de entrada, en mejores condiciones que ONTY, pónganse largos (vayan con precaución y no se jueguen todo su dinero que si las cosas tuercen por no haber no hay ni microscopios para tod@s)
> 
> ---05/10 a punto de darnos señal de entrada, atentos si pierde fuerza el entorno bajista porque puede ser una buena oportunidad (ya saben que esto es más un arte que una ciencia así que vigilen el cierre 0.86, tengan paciencia y capital ready to fire)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Tonuel porque no le metes cortos a MAPfre es un insulto para el guano ir subiendo un 5%
> 
> Edito: Ahora mismo un 7,10%



Me cago en su p... madre!!! :::


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

CLDX .. ha hecho un pull-back y ahora en verde.


----------



## Catacrack (6 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me cago en su p... madre!!! :::



No te pongas asi, miralo como una oportunidad de hacer dinero. Mañana ya no se acuerdan de lo de Brasil y recuperan su 3,05-3,06.


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2009)

Estamos subiendo mucho para estar en tendencia bajista, este mediodía he abierto un corto casi en el máximo pero no bajaba, así que he protegido la comisión y me lo han saltado al final.

Subimos con mucha convicción, al final va a ser cierto el rumor ese de que alguien ha metido 2400 mill. de € en el Stoxx, hasta ahora no me lo terminaba de creer.

Si llegamos a 2863, se habrá terminado la tendencia bajista y estamos a unos 20 puntos, cuidado con los cortos.


----------



## Kujire (6 Oct 2009)

caprichosa que te ha salido la nen jiji ...vaya! ya se ha vuelto a poner en rojo ... si es que son de las que tuvieron déficit de atención de pequeñas ...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Oct 2009)

Me estan poniendo fino,cuando cierre lo que me queda no toco los cortos ni con un palo


----------



## Catacrack (6 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me estan poniendo fino,cuando cierre lo que me queda no toco los cortos ni con un palo



No llores que yo me puse largo en el POP a 7,40. 

Y desde entonces uso pañales.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Oct 2009)

Vaya ruina


----------



## Bambi (6 Oct 2009)

Uno de los tópicos que se vienen leyendo ultimamente es "cuidado, que cuesta más subir que bajar"... y una mierda como un niño de 7 años (Faemino y Cansado style).

Como estarán las cosas, que están verde hasta las Arias


----------



## carvil (6 Oct 2009)

Sobre la ultima resistencia en el E-Mini antes de maximos anuales 


Salu2


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Oct 2009)

Buenas tardes ^^!

Pronto nuevas noticias en Hytm: (Esperemos que salgan )
Pocket Rockets: 3 Promising PowerRated Stocks under $3.00 - Yahoo! Finance

Un saludín


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Uno de los tópicos que se vienen leyendo ultimamente es "cuidado, que cuesta más subir que bajar"... y una mierda como un niño de 7 años (Faemino y Cansado style).
> 
> Como estarán las cosas, que están verde hasta las Arias



No era un tópico....hasta ayer. Yo esperaba que continuara la senda bajista y que corrigiéramos algo más, pero no están por la labor, parece.

De todas formas creo que voy a esperar a la rotura de algún nivel-clave para entrar largo (o corto), si es que entro, esta subida aun me sigue sonando un poco a despiste.


----------



## gecko (6 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> No llores que yo me puse largo en el POP a 7,40.
> 
> Y desde entonces uso pañales.



Lo mismo digo, a 7,45


----------



## ( | )_euribor===>( O ) (6 Oct 2009)

Vaya juego este de la bolsa, debe ser como comprarse un monopoli, no encontrar los billetes del juego y fabricarse otros para seguir jugando hasta que alguien de con los originales. ¡que siga la fiesta!


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Ya estoy aquí... ya he recogido los niños... hummmm esas MILF en cayennes plateados... como me ponen... XD


----------



## FelipePassolas (6 Oct 2009)

*Hola soy nuevo por aqui*

se dice se comenta que por aqui se sabe bastante de la FDA and BIG Pharma, pues vamos a ver si es verdad??

a) no he tenido tiempo de estudiar ARIA, porque se supone que es buena y no un chicharro mas que no se ajusta a fundamentals dentro de la industria bio-deliver??

b) como afectara el nuevo health care plan a los productos en proceso de evaluacion o con las NDA solicitadas a finales de 2009?

c) alguien tiene una opinion minimamente documentada respecto a PSDV?

Muchas gracias a todos chicos... 

Abrazos


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2009)

( | )_euirbor===>( O ) dijo:


> Vaya juego este de la bolsa, debe ser como comprarse un monopoli, no encontrar los billetes del juego y fabricarse otros para seguir jugando hasta que alguien de con los originales. ¡que siga la fiesta!



Siempre hablan así de la bolsa los que suelen estar fuera. Dilo directamente, la bolsa es un casino, así terminamos antes


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Oct 2009)

Puf vas a tener que leer unas cuantas páginas de la biblia hamijo....

Empieza de agosto hacia aquí...

Te doy el aviso de que son acciones´altamente especulativas aquí nos la jugamos para forrarnos o arruinarnos, porque poner stop loss es de pobres y en el Nasdaq no sirve para nada...

XD!


----------



## Bambi (6 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya estoy aquí... ya he recogido los niños... hummmm esas MILF en cayennes plateados... como me ponen... XD



observe atentamente si hay restos de palillos en el interior antes de llevar a cabo nada, con esa gente no se juega


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Oct 2009)

Wataru HYTM en +0.00% a ver qué pasa con las noticias... yo amplié posición a 0,58 ahora llevo unas cuantas...

Cuales son las otras dos acciones under 3 USD del informe? ya sabes internet capado y tal...

Burney Ariad se ha topado con la resistencia del 2,12... a ver como hace el cierre.. coincido contigo en que si lo rompe acaba la semana en 2,50... interpretamos los gráficos igual me hace gracia..


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

a) no he tenido tiempo de estudiar ARIA, porque se supone que es buena y no un chicharro mas que no se ajusta a fundamentals dentro de la industria bio-deliver??


Don't let the door hit you on the way out!!

<table summary="Celldex Therapeutics, Inc." id="threadlist"> <tbody><tr></tr><tr><td class="cell-no-highlight"> * 
*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
b) como afectara el nuevo health care plan a los productos en proceso de evaluacion o con las NDA solicitadas a finales de 2009?


Estamos trabajando en ello.


c) alguien tiene una opinion minimamente documentada respecto a PSDV?


Una oportunidad de compra en estos niveles, tiene productos en el mercado, respaldo de PFIZER.


Muchas gracias a todos chicos... 

De nada.

Abrazos


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2009)

Lo de la mano fuerte que quiere comprar 2500 millones en futuros debe ser cierto, porque hoy veo cantidades muy abultadas de contratos a la compra, eso no es normal.

Y siempre aparecen por arriba.


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wataru HYTM en +0.00% a ver qué pasa con las noticias... yo amplié posición a 0,58 ahora llevo unas cuantas...
> 
> Cuales son las otras dos acciones under 3 USD del informe? ya sabes internet capado y tal...
> 
> Burney Ariad se ha topado con la resistencia del 2,12... a ver como hace el cierre.. coincido contigo en que si lo rompe acaba la semana en 2,50... interpretamos los gráficos igual me hace gracia..



Alesco Financial (NYSE:AFN - News): A real estate investment trust based in Philadelphia with a 10 Stock PowerRatings. It is trading just over $1.00/share.

Gray Television (NYSE:GTN - News): An affiliate of CBS, NBC and FOX. They operate 36 TV stations. It has earned a 10 Stock PowerRatings and is trading just over $2.00/share.

A mi me hubiera gustado ampliar posiciones, pero ya lo que me queda no se puede tocar... el fondito de emergencias...

Ya está en 0.63(ejem..0.61 xD), pero vamos sin noticias una empresita de menos de 40 millones, pues la manipulan como quieren, así que paciencia.

Un saludo


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Siempre hablan así de la bolsa los que suelen estar fuera. Dilo directamente, la bolsa es un casino, así terminamos antes



Hoy el casino está particularmente revuelto


----------



## Bambi (6 Oct 2009)

1060 en el S&P hamijos 

y dejando temas de bolsa y volviendo al Ibex...+2,4% estos insensatos pretender dejarlo en 11900 para el cierre :

hombre antes de las grandes caidas suele haber un último frenesí alcista ¿verdad? pues aquí tienen tres tazas


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Luca... mirate el historico de precios de ARIAd unos meses atrás... verás que cuando toca ciertos niveles... recupera fastmente. 

Ahora... tenemos otro dilema... si llega a los 2.50USD ... que llegará... vender o mantener???? Jojojojo!!! XD


----------



## pyn (6 Oct 2009)

Cómo se acerca el culibex a máximos anuales, lo quieren dejar cerquita para mañana gao al alza y....ZAS! los 17.000 xDDD


----------



## Bambi (6 Oct 2009)

pyn ultimamente está usted un poco tibio, en apertura tocamos los 20000 hombre, para fin de año INFINITO DOS VECES, salvo imprevistos


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca... mirate el historico de precios de ARIAd unos meses atrás... verás que cuando toca ciertos niveles... recupera fastmente.
> 
> Ahora... tenemos otro dilema... si llega a los 2.50USD ... que llegará... vender o mantener???? Jojojojo!!! XD



DP! xd ni de coña... ya que estamos, pues estamos... jaja (a 2.50 ya estoy en beneficios, por poco, pero lo estoy... jaja)

Ah se me olvidaba... creo que está semana entrante es la semana blanca de los chinos... y el Lunes siguiente a esa semana, pues fiesta en Usa (no se si solo los bancos...): Ahí no habrá medias tintas, o el gran guano o hasta el infinito y más allá, téngalo en cuenta.


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Ya mismo sale Dr. Carter -HEB---- para anunciar cualquier "chorra" para subir la coti.... desde abril, ya les vale... podrían aplicarse ellos el ampligen de los O_O ... fatiga cronica, es lo que dá esta empresa! XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca... mirate el historico de precios de ARIAd unos meses atrás... verás que cuando toca ciertos niveles... recupera fastmente.
> 
> Ahora... tenemos otro dilema... si llega a los 2.50USD ... que llegará... vender o mantener???? Jojojojo!!! XD




Mi cuestión de mantener o vender era en la resistencia de 2,80 y creo que mi análisis fué acertadísimo, estuve muy cegado por la avaricia pero después de sus enseñanzas de que lo bonito es ver a los hijos crecer he vuelto a equilibrar mi karma y vuelvo a decir lo mismo:

Si no rompe claramente al 2,80 se vende, se compra en el pullback y se vuelve a vender en 2,80 si no lo pasa... así hasta que un dia haga pump y nos forremos...

Los stops loss, stop profit y hacer caja para acumular mas en los pullback son buena estrategia para las carteras poco aventajadas como la mía Sr DP!!


----------



## pyn (6 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> pyn ultimamente está usted un poco tibio, en apertura tocamos los 20000 hombre, para fin de año INFINITO DOS VECES, salvo imprevistos



Es lo que tiene no poder seguir el mercado las ultimas semanas :-(((.


----------



## tonuel (6 Oct 2009)

Ahora es el momento... hay que ponerse corto cuando nadie se lo espera... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Yepppp!!! si es muy rentable, poder hacer esto que mencionas.. en un mercado bajista.... pero quien predice los movimientos de los MMs americanos... quien nos iba a decir que el día 21 no abririamos en +20% por ejemplo... asumimos riesgos,,, hay que esperar el momento, mientras sigamos con ligeras plusv, comparadas con las de hace 2 semanas. :-(


----------



## carvil (6 Oct 2009)

Noooooooooooooooo  Estamos en el canal que nos debería llevar a nuevos maximos anuales


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Kujire... en CLDX... están manipulando la cot... mira las posis... y en ARIAd...es curioso como en las jornadas anteriores... nos han metido miedo (manipulando) para salir echando leshes!!!

Ahora las posis de compra son superiores a las de venta.


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ahora es el momento... hay que ponerse corto cuando nadie se lo espera...



Eso, eso! venga valiente, yo ya entraré después de ti si veo que te va bien 

...es que yo no soy mano fuerte


----------



## carvil (6 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ahora es el momento... hay que ponerse corto cuando nadie se lo espera...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos




<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/o-Y2KeYf0I4&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o-Y2KeYf0I4&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Oct 2009)

DP haz unas llamdas a los MM que a este paso cerramos a 2,07 en ARIAd....


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2009)

El dinero está marcando ahora los 2880-2900 del Stoxx como objetivo y parece que las bajadas no existen literalmente, cuando toca bajar se hace lateral y punto, luego a seguir subiendo velozmente.


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Oct 2009)

Juass, lo rápido que bajan las jodias y lo que les cuesta subir... 

Salgo... cuidadme a mis dos niñas... xD

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Observa unos minutos las posis de compra y venta en ARIAd... verás como el pánico vendedor ha desaparecido.

A las 22:00h la respuesta. XD


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juass, lo rápido que bajan las jodias y lo que les cuesta subir...
> 
> Salgo... cuidadme a mis dos niñas... xD
> 
> Un saludo



Todo lo que sube en vertical... desciende x2 speed...:

Hay un frase que describe a los que esperan a ARIAd en los 1.80USD

*Remember man must sit in chair with mouth open for long time before roast duck fly in. *


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Todo lo que sube en vertical... desciende x2 speed...:



Yo intuía que iba a haber jaleo esta semana, pero esto es demasiado...

La bajada será más cruel, sin duda.

Los osos nunca hacen prisioneros


----------



## Kujire (6 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... en CLDX... están manipulando la cot... mira las posis... y en ARIAd...es curioso como en las jornadas anteriores... nos han metido miedo (manipulando) para salir echando leshes!!!
> 
> Ahora las posis de compra son superiores a las de venta.



DP cariño, no te preocupes... ya te dije que liarse con rubias "peligrosas" tiene su riesgo, pero un -1% ... para los greengos eso no es nada, lo que te pasa es que ves que las otras suben....y claro, eso pasa por picotear por ahí


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Kujire... this stock is reacting like many over the years... with MMss shaking the tree to get as many nervous nellies off the branches. 

If you're a short term trader, I can understand your nervousness but those of us in for the longer haul see an interesting synergy coming together. 

It's always the pattern where a few individuals scare others by saying "the sky is falling" which, to everyone's delight, isn't. For those of you with a longer time horizon than just a minute, step back and give a little breathing room for this merger to work.


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Si, es lo que tiene ... tener algo de liquidez en la cuenta disponible para casos extremoariadnanos... que me voy a coquetear con "otras" XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Oct 2009)

Están castigando muhco a GTXI, no debería de bajar de 10,80... humm... estaré atento para ver si pongo orden de compra... (menos mal que levanté la quetenía a 11,20...)

DP sigue posteando en inglés, eres más directo en ese idioma.

Kuji, seguimos esperando la solución al enigma del horno y los gatos.


----------



## Kujire (6 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, es lo que tiene ... tener algo de liquidez en la cuenta disponible para casos extremoariadnanos... que me voy a coquetear con "otras" XD



eso es porque no tienes a ninguna de esas visilleras del Cayenne cerca....


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Yep.... la verdad es que tienes razón... aquello se pone de SUV a la hora de recoger los niños... es lo bueno de ir a por ellos, que siempre van las mamis solas.... DP mirame esto de la PDA que se me "pone" muy caliente, y una cosa lleva a la otra. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> eso es porque no tienes a ninguna de esas visilleras del Cayenne cerca....



jeje se empieza por ahí y luego te acaban poniendo las cincuentonas-sesentonas en Jaguar con chofer... qué mala es la edad


----------



## Kujire (6 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Están castigando muhco a GTXI, no debería de bajar de 10,80... humm... estaré atento para ver si pongo orden de compra... (menos mal que levanté la quetenía a 11,20...)



Stop vaquero! lee..



> GTXI de momento seguimos fuera, se quiere frenar, aunque va a necesitar los airbags...



pues eso, ...que te pierdes



> Kuji, seguimos esperando la solución al enigma del horno y los gatos.



.... ke estamos en horario infantil


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> jeje se empieza por ahí y luego te acaban poniendo las cincuentonas-sesentonas en Jaguar con chofer... qué mala es la edad



Se entiende que DP acabará con en American Pie...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Oct 2009)

Bueno, ya que Kuji no traduce la metáfora lo hago yo:

"No por nacer en un horno, un gato es pan"

Se trata de un refran bastante castellano...

Lo del horario infantil lo dices por el doble significado de horno en inglés ¿? No way...

Por cierto, el refrán le viene de perlas a más de un Ministro de Hispanistán....


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Si, pero tengo la sensación que Kujire... lleva unos 8 años o menos en USA... tiene muchos tópicos adquiridos en España....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Oct 2009)

carvil dijo:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/o-Y2KeYf0I4&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o-Y2KeYf0I4&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Jo, jo, jo,


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno, ya que Kuji no traduce la metáfora lo hago yo:
> 
> "No por nacer en un horno, un gato es pan"
> 
> ...



Ya decía yo que no me sonaba... soy 100% Andaluz ... jaja
Pff y guarrones dejar a las mamis... que para ellas, siempre hay tiempo... jaja

Un saludo

Edito: Dios, en este hilo no se puede decir una palabra encima de otra que se disparan todos.... jajaja


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Oct 2009)

Si el esepe traspasa los 1060 creo que voy a estar una muy laaaaaaaarga temporada de retiro bursatil,como sigan mañana igual que hoy y ayer se acabo el guano,veo los 12500 del ibex mas pronto que tarde.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> DP haz unas *llamdas* a los MM que a este paso cerramos a 2,07 en ARIAd....



Me queda la duda de si has querido escribir "llamadas" o "mamadas" 

Lo siento, es que el estilo de Stuyvesant es contagioso.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Oct 2009)

¿Nadie va a decir nada de lo que hizo el Ibex las horas antes de que alcanzara el 1070 el S&P la semana pasada y que ya ha comenzado a hacer en las últimas horas de la sesión de hoy?

Va con el freno de mano puesto en cuanto llegamos a los 11800, ahí hay papel del bueno o algo pasa.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Oct 2009)

Jajajaja que cabrones,parece ser que estamos todos mas salidos que el pico de una mesa,para que no caiga la moral, os pongo una foto de una amiga que llevare a la fiesta de ariad al yate de dp:


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Oct 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Nadie va a decir nada de lo que hizo el Ibex las horas antes de que alcanzara el 1070 el S&P la semana pasada y que ya ha comenzado a hacer en las últimas horas de la sesión de hoy?
> 
> Va con el freno de mano puesto en cuanto llegamos a los 11800, ahí hay papel del bueno o algo pasa.



El tito Botín está esperando a la salida a bolsa de la brasileña, para dar otro saltito... cuando el San salte, el Ibex volará...


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Si el esepe traspasa los 1060 creo que voy a estar una muy laaaaaaaarga temporada de retiro bursatil,como sigan mañana igual que hoy y ayer se acabo el guano,veo los 12500 del ibex mas pronto que tarde.



Cuando he leido ese 'laaaarga' tan grande creí que por fin ibas a ponerte largo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Oct 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Nadie va a decir nada de lo que hizo el Ibex las horas antes de que alcanzara el 1070 el S&P la semana pasada y que ya ha comenzado a hacer en las últimas horas de la sesión de hoy?
> 
> Va con el freno de mano puesto en cuanto llegamos a los 11800, ahí hay papel del bueno o algo pasa.



Si,hoy he seguido al detalle a SAN y TEL:
Santander tenia una posicion de venta muy fuerte en 11.20,logicamente no ha pasado de ahi,pero han empalado que da gusto desde los 11,05 a 11,20.
Han subido la cotizacion toda la mañana muy rapidamente,sin apenas corregir un par de centimos.
Tel a ultima hora una gran posicion de venta en 19,30 que en la ultima media hora la pusieron en 19,33,por la mañana arranco con fuerza,llegando a 19,38 de ahi empapelo muy lentamente a todas las posiciones hasta los 19,15 de ahi subida hasta los 19,30 sin grandes variaciones de precio.
A resaltar que cuando se corregia un poco el san casi no bajaba,supongo que se comerian la bajada con iberdrola y bbva.
Cuando le meten estos arreones al san es que la cosa va en serio para arriba.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuando he leido ese 'laaaarga' tan grande creí que por fin ibas a ponerte largo



Despues de lo de hoy ya no descarto nada,pero los largos que llevo(Grifols,Ariad,Onty y Volkswagen solo me dan desgracias) creo que pepon26 me gafo para la eternidad jajajajaja


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

En Onty... están utilizando la misma tecnica... aburrir a los daytraders y los débiles..... y CLDX ... es un yo-yo... juegan con la paciencia de los que buscan plusv rápidas.


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Tengo un amiguete "huelebraguetas" y no te puedes hacer la idea de mamis promiscuas que hay por ahí fuera.... luego hablan de los maridos que visitan ciertos lugares de relajación.

Para dejar tranquilas a las mujeres, siempre funciona el.... señora su marido sigue enamorado de usted,,,, si visita esos lugares, es como el que va cada dos meses al peluquero... un servicio al fin de cuentas. XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tengo un amiguete "huelebraguetas" y no te puedes hacer la idea de mamis promiscuas que hay por ahí fuera.... luego hablan de los maridos que visitan ciertos lugares de relajación.
> 
> Para dejar tranquilas a las mujeres, siempre funciona el.... señora su marido sigue enamorado de usted,,,, si visita esos lugares, es como el que va cada dos meses al peluquero... un servicio al fin de cuentas. XD



dp te recomiendo que vayas algun dia a la terraza del Hotel Me Madrid y a Soko the club en la calle Toledo,las mejores chicas de Madrid


----------



## Burney (6 Oct 2009)

hola gente, ya estoy en casa.

Antes he entrado de nuevo en ARIA a 2,12. 

A rezar...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Oct 2009)

Por cierto nadie habla del oro,hoy el futuro supero maximos historicos,la onza a 1,040 $ mad max se acerca....


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

Hoy hemos tenido otro de los famosos spikes en MTXX.... nunca falla oigan!

Matrixx Initiatives, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

He comprado algunas XOMA viejas conocidas a 0.776USD ... un fondo ha comprado a 0.77USD 13.9 millones de accs.

Son de las que tienes que tener la orden de venta en 1.00USD por los spikes sin avisar.


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

He vendido XOMA en 0.794 y las CLDX en 5.48 ... los viejos tiempos del daytrading... unos 1.200€ de beneficios. XD


----------



## donpepito (6 Oct 2009)

El quinto timo rumor de MTXX... como siempre FAKE, pero ha sido efectivo para descargar 600k acciones en 6.xxUSD

Could Matrixx Initiatives' (MTXX) Zicam Be Back On The Market In Time For Flu Season? | Benzinga.com

Traders have been actively trading Matrixx Initiatives (Nasdaq: MTXX) today as the stock has swung from a low of $5.51 to as high as $5.99.
This afternoon there was a rumor going around that Matrixx Initiatives was making progress with the FDA on getting its Zicam product back on store shelves.
The rumor seems to have dissipated as MTXX is only up slightly for the day. But, investors should not read too much into that because traders only know trading patterns, while Matrixx Initiatives officials know the science and will do everything they can to again receive approval for its Zicam product.


----------



## carvil (6 Oct 2009)

Buenas noches 


Cierre interesante, pero no aclara nada para mañana, habrá que esperar al overnight.


P.D. AAPL nuevo máximo anual 190.01$



Salu2


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2009)

Del botas:

Se de primera mano que en el último mes ha estado a punto de comprar otro banquito.

Al final ha malogrado la compra (ha sido el propio Santnder el que lo ha hecho) pero el plan de desinversiones está listo.

En poco tiempo nos da una sorpresa


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Oct 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Del botas:
> 
> Se de primera mano que en el último mes ha estado a punto de comprar otro banquito.
> 
> ...



¿Desinversiones en qué?

¿Desinvertir para comprar más bancos?

¿Qué puede vender el Santander, aparte de pisos? :

CapitalMadrid - Santander compra un 3% y vende un 1% de Repsol YPF en menos de una semana


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2009)

Ya verás en qué poco tiempo hace una operación. Va a poder ella a piñón fijo.

Es fácil caer en qué va vender ya que aparte de pisitos tiene más cosas ....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Oct 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Ya verás en qué poco tiempo hace una operación. Va a poder ella a piñón fijo.
> 
> Es fácil caer en qué va vender ya que aparte de pisitos tiene más cosas ....



Sí, que yo sepa el 2% de Repsol, pero así a bote pronto no se me ocurre nada más, ya vendió la participación que tenía en Cepsa, están de alquiler en sus oficinas...







Y a esas hay que sumarle el 2% de Repsol, compraron el 3% hace poco y vendieron un 1% a las pocas semanas.

¿Van a vender Banesto?


----------



## Astur147 (6 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Por cierto nadie habla del oro,hoy el futuro supero maximos historicos,la onza a 1,040 $ mad max se acerca....



Vamos a tener que cambiar lo de Octubre rojo por Octubre dorado 

Salgado ha dicho hoy en Estambul que no volverá a utilizar la expresión "brotes verdes" porque, y cito literalmente , "parece que se la ha inventado ella"


----------



## tonuel (6 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ahora es el momento... *hay que ponerse corto cuando nadie se lo espera...*





Mulder dijo:


> Eso, eso! venga valiente, yo ya entraré después de ti si veo que te va bien
> 
> ...es que yo no soy mano fuerte




*Yalodeciayo... * :o


Por aquí cerca sólo veo gacelas con ganas de entrar al matadero... pasen pasen... que hay para todas... 



Saludos


----------



## Borjita burbujas (6 Oct 2009)

*Portfolio Manager Says Dow Will Fall To 6,300 By Year End*

JeeYeon Park
CNBC
October 6, 2009

With the prospect of higher unemployment hanging over the markets, some experts expect a correction. So are they right? Michael Cuggino, president and portfolio manager at Permanent Portfolio Funds, and John Lekas, CEO and portfolio manager at Leader Capital, shared their insights.

<object id="cnbcplayer" height="380" width="400" classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,0,0" >
<param name="type" value="application/x-shockwave-flash"/>
<param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"/>
<param name="allow******access" value="always"/>
<param name="quality" value="best"/>
<param name="scale" value="noscale" />
<param name="wmode" value="transparent"/>
<param name="bgcolor" value="#000000"/>
<param name="salign" value="lt"/>
<param name="movie" value="http://plus.cnbc.com/rssvideosearch/action/player/id/1285232736/code/cnbcplayershare"/>
<embed name="cnbcplayer" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" allowfullscreen="true" allow******access="always" bgcolor="#000000" height="380" width="400" quality="best" wmode="transparent" scale="noscale" salign="lt" src="http://plus.cnbc.com/rssvideosearch/action/player/id/1285232736/code/cnbcplayershare" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" />
</object>

“I think we go below the double dip,” Lekas told CNBC. “By year-end, we drop below 6,300 on the Dow and by 2011, we’re at 4,200.”

Lekas said although Monday’s ISM services index was “neutral,” the unemployment number was at 785,000 last month and that number is expected to worsen.

*Leer artículo completo*
</object>


----------



## Burney (7 Oct 2009)

Grafico para los ARIADs, a tener en cuenta:

- Que llevamos un tramo bajista de 5 impulsos
- La divergencia alcista que forma el MACD de 60 minutos
- el movimiento de última hora parece haber sido un pullback a la directriz bajista superada...

esto pinta a rebote... a ver si nos la llevan a 2,40-2,50... 

si pierde los 2 euros vender y esperarlas por lo menos en el 1,80









PD: DP felicidades por las plusvas... a ver si invitas a una duff a los del hilo... 


***********************************








PD: Me he dado cuenta de que tenia mal tirada la directriz bajista del SP500 (eso me pasa por no haberla tirado en grafico intradiario...) no pasa por el 1090, realmente pasa por el 1120-1125 como acertadamente comentaba Mulder, así que veo posible un 1120 y un 12500 del IBEX como han dicho por aqui... en caso de superar el 1080 y 119xx respectivamente


----------



## Sleepwalk (7 Oct 2009)

*Diez mentiras que un inversor no debería tragarse*

@Ignacio de la Torre - 07/10/2009 06:00h

Primera: Las recompras de acciones son beneficiosas para el accionista. Depende. ¿Por qué la participación de Bill Gates en Microsoft no se diluye a pesar de los programas de opciones sobre acciones? Microsoft recompra todos los años miles de millones de dólares en acciones, pero éstas no son canceladas, que sería la medida amistosa hacia el accionista. Sirven para hacer frente a la conversión de opciones. 

Segunda: La reducción del valor de un fondo de comercio es un apunte contable, electrónico, que no implica salida de caja, luego no debería tener impacto en la valoración. Mentira. Un activo, incluyendo el fondo de comercio, es un activo solo si es susceptible de generar flujo de caja a futuro. Si el equipo directivo considera que hay que reducir el valor del fondo de comercio (deterioro) es que ya no cree en su capacidad de generación de caja futura, luego sí que afecta a la valoración. Por otro lado si el equipo directivo compró una empresa por 10, operación en la que se generó un fondo de comercio de 5, y posteriormente deteriora el fondo de comercio por ejemplo de 5 a 2, quiere decir que el equipo directivo sobrepagó por la adquisición, luego no es un equipo directivo de fiar, destruye valor, y eso debería reflejarse en la valoración con un descuento. 

Tercera: Una venta con plusvalías de una filial quiere decir que es una operación positiva. También mentira. Si el mercado valora dicha filial a un precio superior al que se ha vendido, la acción de la matriz caerá. Por otro lado una empresa puede comprar otra en 5.000 millones, luego ante las malas condiciones de mercado, provisionar su valor en 4.000, de forma que el valor neto sea 1.000. A los dos años puede venderlo en 2.000, declarando en los medios que se han generado 1.000 de plusvalías. Falso y tendencioso. En total se han perdido 4.000. Véase la adquisición y venta de Endemol por Telefónica.

Cuarta: Una subida del retorno sobre fondos propios (ROE) indica una labor bien hecha y fatigosa de los directivos. O no. Al llegar un nuevo consejero delegado de una empresa de telecomunicaciones con beneficio de 1.000 y fondos propios de 20.000 el ROE es un 5%. El nuevo CEO decide provisionar 10.000 millones el valor de las licencias de UMTS, por las que claramente se había sobrepagado en un ejercicio de estupidez colectiva. Posteriormente se va a Cancún al pasar el año. Al volver el beneficio recurrente sigue siendo 1.000, sobre fondos propios de 10.000 (hemos quitado los 10.000 de la provisión) ahora el ROE es 10%, todo tras un año de duro trabajo… apretar un botón del sistema contable. En cualquier caso, el ROE puede ser una medida de rentabilidad algo engañosa en empresas de algunos sectores en los que los recursos propios contables muchas veces están lejos de mostrar el valor real de los activos netos de pasivo exigible. Por ejemplo, un salto de agua en propiedad de Iberdrola desde hace múltiples años está totalmente amortizado y contablemente vale cero, pero los flujos de caja asociados son elevados y sostenibles.

Quinta: Una empresa con un ROE mayor es mejor que otra con un ROE menor. El ROE puede ser mayor porque la empresa es más rentable (margen neto) o porque emplea más eficientemente los recursos, pero el ROE puede subir también porque la empresa tiene mucha más deuda, y por lo tanto más riesgo de quebrar… adivinen el principal vector tras el incremento de los ROE de los bancos los últimos 20 años…

Sexta: Un fuerte EBITDA refleja un buen trabajo del equipo directivo de una empresa. O no. El EBITDA sirve de algo si se transforma en flujo de caja libre. Si el EBITDA es positivo y el flujo de caja libre es negativo puede ser porque la empresa está en un fuerte periodo de inversiones (algo que puede ser bueno) o bien porque está “escondiendo” gastos capitalizándolos en balance (malo). Si el EBITDA es muy alto y el flujo de caja libre calculado con inversiones recurrentes es negativo, desconfíen. 

Séptima: Una adquisición crea valor si el beneficio por acción mejora tras la operación. Solemne tontería. Si Iberdrola cotizase a un PER 10, y decide comprar una empresa de tabaco venezolana a un PER 1, la operación mejorará el BPA de Iberdrola, pero puede destruir mucho valor. El grupo resultante no tiene porqué cotizar a 10 veces, sino a un múltiplo inferior. La única forma de juzgar adquisiciones es que el retorno sobre la inversión exceda el coste del capital. 

Octava: Hemos pagado una prima de control relevante porque la operación generará muchas sinergias de ingresos. Mentira. Un informe de Mc Kinsey demostró que la inmensa mayoría de las cifras de sinergias de ingresos prometidas en las adquisiciones nunca se cumplen. En muchas ocasiones éstas son negativas (véase la “fusión” entre Credit Agricole y Credit Lyonnais).

Novena: Hemos pagado una prima de control relevante porque la operación generará muchas sinergias de costes. Mentira a medias. En el mismo informe de Mc Kinsey cifraba en un 80% las sinergias de costes obtenidas frente a las prometidas. El mundo es mucho más difícil de lo que se pinta.

Décima: Una adquisición resulta muy cara para explicar con números, pero es “estratégica”. Mentira. También Mario Conde cuando vendía una a una las filiales de Banesto afirmaba que eran desinversiones “estratégicas”. Cuando sólo queda este apelativo para defender la operación y no los flujos de caja échense a templar…

Nunca olviden cómo abrimos la primera sesión del master de finanzas en el IE: EFCEMIQTM

El flujo de caja es más importante que tu madre.

http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2009/10/07/opinion_17_mentiras_inversor_deberia_tragarse.html


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2009)

A los buenos días!



Borjita burbujas dijo:


> *Portfolio Manager Says Dow Will Fall To 6,300 By Year End*
> [...]



¿cuantos cientos de veces hemos podido leer cosas parecidas desde marzo de cientos de analistos?

No vamos a caer a mínimos de este año o más abajo hasta la primavera del año que viene y eso como muy pronto.

Ayer el nivel 2811 del Stoxx se pasó ampliamente en más de 40 puntos, y sin ninguna dificultad. El máximo de ayer quedó a menos de 10 puntos de 2863 que es donde se destrozaría la primera figura bajista que tengo dibujada, esto es llegar demasiado lejos como para seguir pensando en una tendencia bajista.

De todas formas aun no está claro del todo que la tendencia sea alcista, así que lo dejamos en neutral hasta que se llegue a uno de los dos niveles mencionados arriba.

Otra razón que me hace pensar en alcista es esa mano fuerte que ayer se compró 2400 millones de euros en contratos del Stoxx, equivalen a 750.000 contratos, ayer se podían ver este tipo de abultadas posiciones de compra en lugares un poco extraños que no eran resistencias. Desde luego el rumor tiene algo de cierto y estos señores no son de los que van a 'centimear' y salirse con 8 o 10 puntitos de beneficio, estos meten la pasta porque saben que ocurrirá algo gordo de verdad y esperan sacarle un buen rendimiento a su dinero.

Yo, por si acaso, ya estoy dibujando figuras alcistas para ver si se cumplen porque veo bastantes probabilidades.


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Buenos días.

Voy a tradear algo en el iBEX... BME ... parece que tiene buenas espect....


----------



## carvil (7 Oct 2009)

Buenos dias 


*Banco Santander fija el precio de la salida a Bolsa de su filial brasileña en 23,50 reales, la parte media de una horquilla entre 22 y 25 reales. La entidad española recaudará $8.000 millones por la venta del 16% de su filial brasileña, la mayor OPV mundial en los últimos 18 meses. El dinero recaudadado será destinado a provisiones genéricas*


Edito: Esto es información mia que no se recoge en los mass media Hispanistaníes. Más tarde realizará una seguanda ampliación de capital, el dinero recaudado será para la matriz en España.



Salu2


----------



## tonuel (7 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Voy a tradear algo en el iBEX... BME ... parece que tiene buenas espect....



Ahí... ahí... todo por la patria... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Lleva unos cuantos días sin recuperar las subidas desde los 27,xx€ y los MMs saben donde meter el dinero... +3% para hoy!!!


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

SOS Corporación Alimentaria SA (SOS.MC) ultima la venta del proyecto olivarero Proyecto Tierra al grupo portugués Sovena, proveedor de la cadena de distribución Mercadona, con el fin de reducir su deuda, informa el miércoles el diario Expansión. 

El diario indica que el grupo de alimentación negocia el traspasado de 5.200 hectáreas en Portugal al grupo portugués, así como la venta del 50% que posee en la sociedad cordobesa Todolivo. 

Según las fuentes consultadas por el diario, la venta del proyecto podría cerrarse en dos semanas, aunque la compañía no confirmó la información.


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Voy a tradear algo en el iBEX... BME ... parece que tiene buenas espect....



De Cárpatos:



> 8:38:29 h.
> BME [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



Cuidadín...


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2009)

El Stoxx acaba de tocar los 2863, así que me paso al carro de los alcistas, la suerte está echada.


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Gracias Mulder... eso era lo que necesitaba... entonces nos vamos al +4% XD


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

FCC ... sin frenos...


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Gracias Mulder... eso era lo que necesitaba... entonces nos vamos al +4% XD



Si, es muy probable


----------



## carvil (7 Oct 2009)

En el E-Mini SP 500 estamos en una zona de indecisión, la tendencia no está clara.



Salu2


----------



## Burney (7 Oct 2009)

Buenos dias:

Pues la verdad es que yo también me he pasado al lado de los alcistas...
aunque a muy corto creo que SAN debe recortar al 10,85-10,90 y las TEF a 19,00-19,10 €

por si acaso sucede eso y "cubrir" los puts que tengo pillados he comprado esta call vto noviembre CSANEU 1212X09107 a 0,13 (que se me ha hecho) y he puesto otra en 0,10.

PD: Conviene no olvidar, por si acaso, esa directriz alcista que ayer estuvo frenando el precio... no vaya a ser que estemos pullbackeando esa directriz y no hagamos nuevos máximos... porque además ojo que en el SP500 está en una situación exactamente igual...


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Vaya tongo con BANESTO de ir -1,60% a casí en verde.... y SOS me dá que quieren pillar nuevas gacelas.. mucha publicidad de la posible venta a los portugueses..... aunque están comprando BTO y SAN .... ya veremos!


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Aunque... ahora que lo pienso... estos cabr... de las agencias... los mismo aprovechan y calientan el ARROZ... es uno de los pocos chicharros que no ha subido, desde los 10,00€ de enero. XD


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

La Carta de la Bolsa


----------



## pyn (7 Oct 2009)

Veo unanimidad en el foro que la tendencia es alcista... ¿entonces lo números ligeramente rojos qe sufrimos son una correción para superar en los próximos días los 11900?

Yo sigo mirando las pantallas, creo que perdí mi tren hace unos días.


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Veo unanimidad en el foro que la tendencia es alcista... ¿entonces lo números ligeramente rojos qe sufrimos son una correción para superar en los próximos días los 11900?
> 
> Yo sigo mirando las pantallas, creo que perdí mi tren hace unos días.



Es curioso, pero el Ibex es el único que está en rojo ahora, es mejor ir mirando otros índices antes de centrarse solo en el Ibex.


----------



## scola (7 Oct 2009)

Explica esto el 5% que palma FCC? O es un pullback a la resistencia de 30? Digo porque igual me subo.

*FCC emitirá bonos canjeables en acciones por un importe de 450 millones*

http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/mercados/FCC-emitira-bonos-canjeables-acciones-importe-450-millones/20091007cdscdsmer_3/cdsmer/

Por favor, una exoplicaciñon para dummies de wtf is this shit, jeje,


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

CODERE ... hay movimiento con la renov de la licencia ARGENTINA.


----------



## carvil (7 Oct 2009)

Alcoa en Pre-Market 14.22. Hoy presenta resultados después del cierre


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2009)

scola dijo:


> Explica esto el 5% que palma FCC? O es un pullback a la resistencia de 30? Digo porque igual me subo.
> 
> *FCC emitirá bonos canjeables en acciones por un importe de 450 millones*
> 
> ...



Es fácil, nunca guiarse por fundamentales, el gráfico debería reflejar el resultado de esa emisión de bonos, fíjate en el y decide. Si esto de los bonos te suena a raro mejor no entres, si no entiendes el gráfico mejor tampoco.

Opera sobre el papel y si te va bien, sigue operando sobre el papel hasta que entiendas bien lo que haces, y aun así ten siempre presente que te puede salir mal, nadie gana en bolsa sin estudiar un poco, aunque te puede salir bien alguna vez de pura chiripa, pero es dificil que se repita.


----------



## Burney (7 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Veo unanimidad en el foro que la tendencia es alcista... ¿entonces lo números ligeramente rojos qe sufrimos son una correción para superar en los próximos días los 11900?
> 
> Yo sigo mirando las pantallas, creo que perdí mi tren hace unos días.



en principio es un recorte para corregir la sobrecompra del tramo 10250-10850, pero ya veremos porque yo no lo termino de ver claro en absoluto...

el 38,2% minimo de corrección nos llevaría al 11650 mas o menos

hay algo que a mi me ayudará mucho a saber si el rebote ha finalizado o no, y es si TEF rompe a la baja su soporte del 19,00-19,10. Considero que, como han hecho otras veces, si el mercado va a seguir subiendo el cuidador la va a sujetar ahi evitando que pierda máximos anteriores. El 38,2% de corrección de todo el tramo alcista que ha hecho esta semana estaría en los 19 euros... al mediodia lo miraré pero puede que pille alguna call especulativa de vencimiento cercano (noviembre) y barata (15-20 eurillos) por si subiera mucho.

PD: Lo que sí hay que tener claro es que si el IBEX supera el 119xx-12000 hay que evitar estar cortos hasta por lo menos el 12500.


----------



## pyn (7 Oct 2009)

Mulder, yo no miro otros índices (quitando cuando hay noticias en USA importantes) porque sólo opero en el ibex, y nuestro amigo va a su bola bastante...


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Mulder, yo no miro otros índices (quitando cuando hay noticias en USA importantes) porque sólo opero en el ibex, y nuestro amigo va a su bola bastante...



Si todos los índices están en positivo menos en Ibex, ya deberías saber que es probable que la bajada del Ibex sea solo flor de un dia 

Y tal vez cuando todos bajen será momento de ponerse alcista en él, en fin lo de siempre.


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Confirmada la manipulación en SOS... la están llevando arriba con posis de compra irrisorias. XD


----------



## pyn (7 Oct 2009)

Vamos la inverse engineering pero aplicada a la bolsa xDDD


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2009)

Creo que hace bastante tiempo que no vemos este gráfico por aquí:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Oct 2009)

Vaya tela,ayer cierro cortos y hoy esto baja.... 
Yo veo 2 escenarios posibles: 
1-Estar a estos niveles de maximos unos dias con sube/baja intradia no pasando de subidas bajas de 2 puntos,asi distribuyen en maximos el papelon.Recordar que los leoncios sueltan el papel arriba,que no son tontos.
2-Irnos al guano directamente ante la publicacion de resultados.


----------



## pyn (7 Oct 2009)

Voy a haceros caso, abierto largo en el miniibex a 11720. SL en 11650.


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vaya tela,ayer cierro cortos y hoy esto baja....
> Yo veo 2 escenarios posibles:
> 1-Estar a estos niveles de maximos unos dias con sube/baja intradia no pasando de subidas bajas de 2 puntos,asi distribuyen en maximos el papelon.Recordar que los leoncios sueltan el papel arriba,que no son tontos.
> 2-Irnos al guano directamente ante la publicacion de resultados.



Yo opino (pero no por el Ibex) que hoy aun subiremos un poco más, aunque tal vez sea una subida algo lateral, mañana con los resultados corregiremos la subida de estos dos días y luego nos iremos velozmente a máximos anuales.

El guano ya no lo veo por ninguna parte, hemos pasado ya el límite donde aun no estaba claro si íbamos a subir o no, aunque el nivel bueno para entrar largos parece ser el 1060 del S&P y creo que no lo veremos esta semana todavía, pero si a la que viene.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo opino (pero no por el Ibex) que hoy aun subiremos un poco más, aunque tal vez sea una subida algo lateral, mañana con los resultados corregiremos la subida de estos dos días y luego nos iremos velozmente a máximos anuales.
> 
> El guano ya no lo veo por ninguna parte, hemos pasado ya el límite donde aun no estaba claro si íbamos a subir o no, aunque el nivel bueno para entrar largos parece ser el 1060 del S&P y creo que no lo veremos esta semana todavía, pero si a la que viene.



Eso es lo obvio y lo que todo el mundo espera,por eso van a hacer lo contrario.
Yo de momento me quedo de miranda.


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Eso es lo obvio y lo que todo el mundo espera,por eso van a hacer lo contrario.
> Yo de momento me quedo de miranda.



No se trata de que sea lo obvio ni de que vayan a hacer lo contrario, si se pasan ciertos niveles bajistas es que no estamos bajistas, no hay otra, hasta el rabo todo es toro, pero en esta ocasión el rabo ya se nos ha terminado.

Ahora los niveles para ponerse corto con seguridad están más abajo que antes y el escenario ha cambiado radicalmente, si nos dan una sorpresa tendrá que ser más contundente que la anterior para que tenga credibilidad.

En eso consiste pasar la raya.


----------



## Bambi (7 Oct 2009)

buenos días, he entrado en BBVA en 12.05, ¿cuenta eso como "meterle al botas"?


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> buenos días, he entrado en BBVA en 12.05, ¿cuenta eso como "meterle al botas"?



cuenta echarle muchos O_O...lo veo camino de hacer un pullback para varias semanas


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2009)

Hoy el Stoxx está más manipulado que la cara de Michael Jackson, hacen lo que les viene en gana en cualquier momento sin mediar motivo alguno, me da la impresión de que pretenden expulsar gacelas del mercado para hacer un movimiento muy fuerte, probablemente al alza.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Oct 2009)

Que malito está el IBEX hoy...
De momento, prefiero mantenerme a la espera.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Oct 2009)

¿alguien le ha echado un vistazo a SNIACE?

SNC.MC: Resumen de SNIACE - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## tonuel (7 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Eso es lo obvio y lo que todo el mundo espera,por eso van a hacer lo contrario.




Parece que ya nadie se acuerda que los insiders vendieron todo hace algunas fechas... :o



Saludos gacelillas...


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Es curioso el caso de FCC... las grandes agencias no están tocando el valor.


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Opsss.!!!! el instinto traderiano ha vuelto... CLDX en PM -6,20% menos mal que las vendí ayer. XD

En cambio con XOMA ... la he cag..... PM +3,20 0.83USD. :-(


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Delphi Corporation - Google Finance

Puede ser un buen día....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Opsss.!!!! el instinto traderiano ha vuelto... CLDX en PM -6,20% menos mal que las vendí ayer. XD
> 
> En cambio con XOMA ... la he cag..... PM +3,20 0.83USD. :-(



Modo DP On:

Bah para qué vender. un´-6% no es nada en el Nasdaq, hay que mantaner, buy and hold que nos vamos a los 15 USD en noviembre...

Modo DP Off.

Curioso...


----------



## tonuel (7 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Modo DP On:
> 
> Bah para qué vender. un´-6% no es nada en el Nasdaq, hay que mantaner, buy and hold que nos vamos a los 15 USD en noviembre...
> 
> ...




*Buy & Hold... Buy & Hold... *

Cualquiera sabe que la bolsa a largo plazo siempre sube... 



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *Buy & Hold... Buy & Hold... *
> 
> Cualquiera sabe que la bolsa a largo plazo siempre sube...
> 
> ...



Así es hasta que un día baja 

Saludos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Oct 2009)

Me estoy fijando en el san y Tel y estan soltando desde el lunes de lo lindo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me estoy fijando en el san y Tel y estan soltando desde el lunes de lo lindo



En los 11800 del Ibex pasa algo raro, ahí sueltan de lo lindo, ya lo dije ayer, sucedió lo mismo la semana pasada, llegó un momento en el que el S&P subía y el Ibex no acompañaba.

Estoy por apostar que aunque superásemos los 1070 en el S&P el Ibex lo pasaría muy mal para volver a los 11900 o llegar a los 12000.

Yo he cerrado un largo hoy por si acaso, sigo con otro pero no me fío.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Oct 2009)

Menudo rollo de Pm que estamos teniendo en Ariad.... curioso de nuevo...


----------



## Kujire (7 Oct 2009)

*Breaking News ... Locos por el Nasdaq*

Preparados para una nueva jornada? ...veamos cómo van sus inversiones.... (a ver si me encuentran algunas que se muevan más que éstas porque de momento no les dá ni para pipas)

ARIA no ha variado, seguimos con tendencia bajista aunque parece que podría lateralear, creo que lo mejor que podría pasar es ir a testear los soportes por debajo de 2$. No parece que tengamos fuerza para seguir hacia arriba y sería conveniente un movimiento a los soportes para que la gente entrara con ganas... 



> ---06/10 se ha comportado coherentemente aguantando los 2$ debería rebotar un poco, o empezar a lateralear... veremos
> 
> ---05/10 ha acabado la semana con una pérdida de unos 30c$. Por abajo tenemos un posible soporte en 1.90, sin embargo Aria no ha mostrado una rotura de la tendencia alcista, y casi ha completado el ciclo bajista, creo que estaríamos cerca de encontrar un punto de apoyo para lateralear unos días o aprovechar para recuperar las alzas, me baso en que alrededor de 2$ tendríamos un soporte, algo débil pero soporte al fin y al cabo. No deseo hacerles creer que vamos a subir como cohetes, pues no lo veo, sin embargo ningún nivel clave se ha roto y aún tenemos margen ...aunque habrá que mantenerla vigilada.



DPTR sigue su camino alcista como perfectamente lo vimos, su gráfico pinta muy bien, no nos debería dar sorpresas en su camino hacia las plusvalías



> ---06/10ayer nos dió la primera alegría, ésto debería ser el comienzo de una bonita amistad
> 
> ---05/10 nos tiene que dar noticias y creo que buenas, no lo parece eh? ...hombres de poca fé, hemos hecho suelo y a partir de ahí lo que venga debería ser positivo. Sólo tenemos un problema, una envolvente bajista. Por lo tanto tenemos dos fuerzas luchando quién se llevará el gato al agua? ....no pestañeen que se lo pierden.



HTYM prácticamente ha dibujado lo mismo que hace un par de días, por lo que lo que dijimos ayer nos vale para hoy, esto ya parece de horóscopo...



> ---06/10 ha llegado al punto interesante donde hay compradores, por debajo de 0.60$, hoy deberíamos completar el ciclo de tendencia bajista, a ver si nos aparece una vela maja que nos indique que podemos pensar en entrar
> 
> ---05/10 estaría completando un ciclo bajista que al final se queda en una pequeña corrección dado que para arriba ya no se podía ir más. No ha roto su tendencia por lo que esperamos afuera hasta que nos lo indique(o como Waturu_ cobijado dentro desde hace días)



KOOL tiene un imán en 0.59$ y es ahí donde hizo mínimo, todo correcto y eso es buena señal para no caer más y recuperar la senda alcista

---06/10 continuamos perdiendo fuerza, sin embargo 0.59$ va a ser un imán, así que espero que se mueva respecto a este precio, esperamos fuera.

---05/10 la tenemos en un ciclo alcista que probablemente vaya perdiendo fuerza y nos lleve a la siguiente fase, un lateral como precursora de una nueva alza. Tenemos una resistencia en 0.65 y ese sería el nivel a vigilar para entrar con más carga. También cabe la posibilidad de que no se comporte así por lo que yo no entraría si estuviese fuera, hasta que se nos aclare un poco más



LGND Crucen los dedos para que todo siga como ayer, porque según veo tendríamos una alineación cuasi planetaria para que nuestra amiga rebotara, no le hagan caso y déjenla hacer. Estaríamos a un par de días de vestirnos de luces, lo confirmaremos mañana



> ---06/10 el rango de caídas se está ajustando, vamos darle un par de días para que termine de corregir y nos muestre algo más que ahora...
> 
> ---05/10...pues qué les puedo contar... seguimos muy bajistas, de hecho las posibilidades de que recupere se me atrasan un poco, sin embargo creo que vamos a hacer parada antes de proseguir y ahí se podría vislumbrar algo diferente al entorno que tenemos, pónganle una vela a sta. paciencia....




GTXI sigue corrigiendo, así que Sr. Cadalora:" circule circule nada que ver por aki"



> ---06/10 de momento seguimos fuera, se quiere frenar, aunque va a necesitar los airbags...
> 
> ---05/10 está completando el entorno bajista, de momento sin romper ningún nivel clave, por lo que creo que debiéramos de buscar un punto de apoyo, para lateralear un poco...si eso fuera buscaríamos una señal de entrada



ONTY sigue muuuy peligrosa, séque alguno de uds. estará tentado, pero deben esperar la señal es muy débil. Siguen válidos los precios de entrada/salida



> ---06/10 pues veo que alguno de uds. han caído en los cONTYcos de sirenas...., no estaría confirmando señal de entrada. Lo dicho, uds. mismos. Entrada <5$ y salida(stop) cerca de 5.32$, entrada con volúmen. En mi opinión en un mero rebote... pero aki nadie conoce el futuro
> 
> ---05/10 cerró muuuuy peligrossssa, nos estaría indicando que la señal de entrada se acerca. sin embargo, tiene una envolvente fuerte desarrollando. Puede que les tiente, sean fuertes y no caigan en los cONTYcos de sirena.... por lo menos háganse de rogar




CYCC ayer tuvo un buen comienzo que luego se fué diluyendo hasta casi acabar como empezó, sin embargo nada ha cambiado y seguimos hacia el norte pausadamente



> ---06/10 nos dá señal de entrada, en mejores condiciones que ONTY, pónganse largos (vayan con precaución y no se jueguen todo su dinero que si las cosas tuercen por no haber no hay ni microscopios para tod@s)
> 
> ---05/10 a punto de darnos señal de entrada, atentos si pierde fuerza el entorno bajista porque puede ser una buena oportunidad (ya saben que esto es más un arte que una ciencia así que vigilen el cierre 0.86, tengan paciencia y capital ready to fire)



ANDS sigue corrigiendo y tiene márgen para ello. De momento esperamos fuera. Tengan paciencia.



> ---06/10 dentro de poco debería dar señal de entrada... pero todavía tenemos el entorno bajista, esperamos fuera
> 
> ---05/10--- Bonus: Hemos añadido esta compañera a la lista. Bien ANDS nos dió señal de venta el 9 de sept y está completando un ciclo bajista, lo está haciendo bien, y se mantiene relativamente fuerte dado que tiene una envolvente bajista también, por lo que debemos estar pendientes al giro una vez haya perdido fuerza el entorno bajista



CLDX sigue dibujando la forma en que una pelota va cayendo. En algún momento la pelota toca suelo y rebota, eso es lo que hizo en septiembre, ahora la pelota viene bajando. Buscaremos algún punto de parada antes de entrar. Sin embargo seguimos alcistas a largo plazo... un poco caprichosa la nena.

Actualización Insider: Ex-nena de DP Ojo!:



> ---06/10---Bonus: La nueva DP's Girl, a corto plazp le va a dar algún dolor de cabeza, ya sabes cómo somos las mujeres DP, ésta es un poco caprichosa, pero claro a DP le gustan rubias y eso. ... no se puede tener to-do (ésto te lo digo atusándome el pelo...)



Para su info: La compra de estas acciones supone un alto riesgo de pérdida de su capital, así que valoren su riesgo.

Como cerraron el Martes?

ANDS	2.37	-0.14 -5.58%	Anadys Pharmaceuticals, Inc.
ARIA	2.09	+0.01 0.48%	Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc.
DPTR	1.74	+0.021.16%	Delta Petroleum Corp. 
CLDX	5.48	+0.101.86%	Celldex Therapeutics, Inc.
KOOL	0.600	+0.0061.01%	ThermoGenesis Corp.
GTXI	10.80	-0.24-2.17%	GTx, Inc.
CYCC	0.860	0.0000.00%	Cyclacel Pharmaceuticals Inc.
HYTM	0.600	-0.010-1.64%	Hythiam Inc.

Aviso a navegantes .... voy con la mini


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Oct 2009)

Kujire

¿podrías poner un listado pequeño de acciones más conocidas y con menor riesgo con recomendaciones?

gracias


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Oct 2009)

Calculado... 15 minutos antes de comenzar la sesión tiran el PRE de Aria, para que no podamos ver el volumen con el delayed típico. Grrr

Ah, Buenas tardes ^___^!


Telefónica lanza una oferta de 2.550 millones por la brasileña GVT

Toxo: "El presidente del Banco de España lo que tiene que hacer es irse a su puta casa" Este es el nivel de los sindicatos, ya se podrían ir ellos también a su PUTA casa...
Aprovecho el espacio:

DP! una pregunta con respecto a este comentario:
Announcing the partner for '534, and the registration phase 3 trial, skipping phase 2, should 
light this up again before the end of the year (As Harvey indicated was feasible)..

Treating all know variants of CML with '534 is absolutely huge.. 

¿Es posible que se salten una fase?... no lo veo muy lógico, cada una sirve para testear ciertos aspectos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Oct 2009)

Últimamente se dá una prisa escandalosa por cerrar el GAP la cotización de Aria, esto ha cambiado porque antes dejaba algo más de margen y jugaba con la media sesión...

Bueno PM negativo según mi teoría de GAP ya sabéis que significa, aunque hoy vamos a hacer una horquilla 2.02-2.12 buena para un trading...


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2009)

Siento ser algo reiterativo, pero vaya manipulación más descarada que están haciendo en el Stoxx, mejor quedarse fuera mirando porque no lo veo claro para entrar en ninguna dirección y el volumen sigue por los suelos.

A mi ya me dieron lo mio.


----------



## pyn (7 Oct 2009)

Vaya, pues sí que era día bajista... me saltó el SL, vaya mierda de debut semanal.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Oct 2009)

Guano y yo sin mis cortos....grrrr no me meto largo ni harto vino,esta la cosa muuuy peligrosa.


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Guano y yo sin mis cortos....grrrr no me meto largo ni harto vino,esta la cosa muuuy peligrosa.



Hannibal xD cada día que pasa dices que "ni harto de vino" jaja Menudos ciegos has de coger... 

Un saludo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hannibal xD cada día que pasa dices que "ni harto de vino" jaja Menudos ciegos has de coger...
> 
> Un saludo



Hablo de largos pequeño saltamontes!


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2009)

Pues yo sigo sin ver claro el guano para hoy, pero lo que está pasando ha de ser el preludio de algo grande, evidentemente no se si hacia arriba o hacia abajo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Oct 2009)

Goldman Sachs esta en verde, a mi que la bajada es de palo, hoy salen resultados buenos en Alcoa y mañana se rompen los 1060 del esepe.
Pero que se ponga largo otro


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Oct 2009)

Buenas tardes
Sigo corto mientras no de rompa la directriz bajista
Ayer el foro no tiraba.Ultimamente fala mucho
Dji jugándosela en megacuña.


----------



## Catacrack (7 Oct 2009)

DP!

Como los ves para comprar algunas RVEP a 0,70 ? Pueden volver a tocar el 1,00$ ? Seria casi un +50%


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Buenas tardes a todos los seguidores del Nasdaq... ya he vuelto de comer... hoy no veré a las mamis... los nenes tienen actividades extraexcolares "furbor" XD y salen a las 18:00h :-(

ARIAd... sigue en su fase "recovering" ya hemos asustado a todos esos lucaneros 

ONTy... soy un traidor... las vendí ayer en 5.10USD ... entraré de nuevo.. soonmente....

XOMA... ya nos conocemos ... siempre en la horq de los 0.7x con spike locos a 1.xx .especial cuidado con los ofrecimientos de accs... en la primera de cambio te sueltan 13Millones-

CLDX... siguen echando a los peques... entraré de nuevo....

Respecto al comentario de suprimir una phase del trial... son cosas de los Bumbers.... ni caso... si veo una aprobación en 3 mese... como ocurrió con GLEEVEC ... ahí están los 20.00USD por acción que DP HF pronostica.... y los amigos de INDEX VENTURES corroboràn mi visión.


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> DP!
> 
> Como los ves para comprar algunas RVEP a 0,70 ? Pueden volver a tocar el 1,00$ ? Seria casi un +50%



La veo peligrosa... no me gustán las empresas con pocas acciones.. 2,5 millones... fácil de manipular y poco negociado.. pero puedes comprar algunas... si tienes buena "onda" ... es mejor no arrepentirse luego, si hay subida!


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

BME... no entré esta mañana... puse orden de compra en SOS... a 3.24€ pero no entró.... hoy haré algún intradía USARIANO... me gusta sentir la presión. XD

Por otro lado... BME... veo que tiene ganas de recuperar... aunque el trimestre ha sido muy xungo en facturación... pero ya sabes que el BOTAS tiene parte de la empresa... y lo mismo en su BRIEF mañanero... tienen ordenes de subirla de nuevo a por los 27,00€ ... los amigos de RT4 tienen parte allí... y ellos siempre me comentan ... que no venden por menos de 40,00€ así que lo mismo hay OPA... XD


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Oct 2009)

Dato inventario Petroleo usa parece influir right now


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Oct 2009)

A plomooooo!!


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Voy a tirar a HYTM... voy a comprar 24k a 0.58USD.. lo conseguiremos????


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> A plomooooo!!



Hoy no está nada claro, en el Stoxx levamos toda la tarde con un rango de 25 puntos ahora arriba ahora abajo y todo se está haciendo sin ton ni son, si el gráfico dice alcista bajamos, si dice bajista subimos, no importa.

Trading puro y duro para atrapar gacelas como sea.


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Los MMs de HYTM.... han pegado la subida de rigor... pero hay posis de venta por debajo del precio que cotiza... comorrr???


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los MMs de HYTM.... han pegado la subida de rigor... pero hay posis de venta por debajo del precio que cotiza... comorrr???



Pasa varias veces... ya lo he observado yo tmb...

Has vendido las GTXI?


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Yo nunca he llevado GTXI... :-(


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Oct 2009)

Kuji... creo que 10,80 era el precio clave para entrar en GTXI....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo nunca he llevado GTXI... :-(



Vaya, y me fustigaste por venderlas a 13,20!!!!


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy no está nada claro, en el Stoxx levamos toda la tarde con un rango de 25 puntos ahora arriba ahora abajo y todo se está haciendo sin ton ni son, si el gráfico dice alcista bajamos, si dice bajista subimos, no importa.
> 
> Trading puro y duro para atrapar gacelas como sea.



A contrapelo del pujante dólar.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Oct 2009)

que despegón de Sniace


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

HYTM--->>>>> está apunto de irse a los 0.81USD ... lo intuyo por las posis.....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Oct 2009)

Kujire cuentanos como esta el patio usa,que se rumorea,el populacho quiere saber...


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

No... recuerdo que tu deseabas venderlas antes de esos 13.xx USD revisa los hilos... solo te sugerí que las mantuvieses unos días+.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> HYTM--->>>>> está apunto de irse a los 0.81USD ... lo intuyo por las posis.....



Alguna orden de venta está puesta por ese precio


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Oct 2009)

Vaya ostion del pop,y yo solte los cortos con perdidas.... con lo bien que estaba operando sin stops grrrr


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

CTIC... se está llevando una buena, hoy también.... cuando veas a los CEOs vender!!!!! (hace unas semanas) correddddd!!!!!


----------



## tonuel (7 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Voy a tradear algo en el iBEX... BME ... parece que tiene buenas espect....




Espero que se metiera corto... 


BME -2,62%


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Oct 2009)

Pensándome estoy en acumular LGND para hacer media... que las llevo a 2,45...

Las DPTR me da miedo... debí haberlo hecho a 1,55 pero no hubo cullons...


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Tonuel... cuando lo comenté... subió desde +0.73% hasta los 24,67€ recuerde que fue a las 21:06 minutos de la mañana... antes que pegará el arreón pá arriba... luego los mam... han hundido la cot....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Oct 2009)

Piña de nuevo en Aria.. al final tenemos horquilla en 2,02 2,12.. qué mamones los MM....


----------



## tonuel (7 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... cuando lo comenté... subió desde +0.73% hasta los 24,67€ recuerde que fue a las 21:06 minutos de la mañana... antes que pegará el arreón pá arriba... luego los mam... han hundido la cot....





Es que con BME me acuerdo de uno en int.radio que tenia BME, decia que compraba a 27... que si iban a subir a 30 y luego bajaban a 27... que para eso se metia ya...


Me gustaria verle el careto ahora mismo... 


Edito: Éste post sin gráficas no vale nada... xD 


En lo alto de la cima pueden ver al gran hombre mirando arriba... hacia los 30€...




Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Oct 2009)

BME a sido secuestrado por un comando cortista,me tengo que atar la mano a la silla para no darle al botón de vender,me voy a que me de el fresco,que todavia le meto al botas y luego me arrepiento.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Oct 2009)

A este paso no nos vamos a forrar nunca...XD!

Por lo menos yo, que alguno de aquí es del taco...


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

OMG! la sorpresa en DELPHI... me la esperaba....


----------



## Kujire (7 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Kujire cuentanos como esta el patio usa,que se rumorea,el populacho quiere saber...



todo muy tranquilo, nubladillo... _pero hay una marejada de muy potente a la espera..._ me deshago de las posiciones que tengo y voy haciendo caja. ....... tengo reunión ahora


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> A este paso no nos vamos a forrar nunca...XD!
> 
> Por lo menos yo, que alguno de aquí es del taco...









Mira como me han dejado despues de 2 dias...jajajajaja


----------



## pyn (7 Oct 2009)

Buena tendencia:

Threshold Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance

¿Y si vuelve a los 9X$ de hace unos años? jejeje


----------



## Bambi (7 Oct 2009)

pues hoygan BME dió muchas satisfacciones en su día 

madre mía vaya sesión tenimos hoy, ¿será por los resultados de Alcoa? que por cierto anda verde, pero sin pasarse +0,7%


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Los legisladores estadounidenses están empezando a considerar controvertidos proyectos de ley que separarían los puestos corporativos de titular del directorio y presidente ejecutivo en una empresa. 

Las propuestas darían además a los inversionistas mayor poder en la forma en que se eligen los miembros de los directorios de las firmas. 

Con el respaldo de inversionistas institucionales y fondos de pensiones públicas, Gary Peters, representante demócrata por Michigan, y Chuck Schumer, senador demócrata por Nueva York, han presentado proyectos de ley que implican una concesión importante de poder de las compañías a los accionistas. La mayoría en la comunidad empresarial se opone a las propuestas. 

Una medida prohibiría que el presidente ejecutivo de una empresa sea además titular del directorio, medida que ha sido sugerida desde hace años por expertos en control empresarial, debido a la influencia que los ejecutivos tienen sobre los miembros del directorio. 

Adicionalmente, los proyectos de ley de Schumer y Peters permitirían a los accionistas nominar grupos minoritarios de candidatos que serían puestos a votación en las juntas corporativas usando documentos de la compañía para solicitar derechos a voto. 

La Comisión de Bolsa y Valores de Estados Unidos propuso en mayo normas que expandirían el poder de los accionistas, empleando un enfoque conocido como "acceso a los accionistas" que es similar a las medidas que están siendo consideradas en el Congreso. 

Sin embargo, personal del Congreso afirma que es poco probable que la SEC apruebe la legislación antes del próximo año, en parte debido a preocupaciones de que la norma sería anulada por litigios presentados por la Cámara de Comercio de Estados Unidos.


----------



## Catacrack (7 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mira como me han dejado despues de 2 dias...jajajajaja



Bienvenido al grupo. Creo que en este hilo somos mayoria los que vamos perdiendo pasta.


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Todo es temporal.... hasta julio 2010 tenemos tiempo... +21% para la patria!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Todo es temporal.... hasta julio 2010 tenemos tiempo... +21% para la patria!!!!



Ufff las plusvalias,yo con recuperar lo que he perdido este año me doy con un canto en los dientes,como siga asi la cosa me veo poniendo el cazo en la puerta de la Moncloa


----------



## Kujire (7 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Kuji... creo que 10,80 era el precio clave para entrar en GTXI....



y por qué no 10.60$?.... échele un ojo a CYCC y luego compare


----------



## Catacrack (7 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ufff las plusvalias,yo con recuperar lo que he perdido este año me doy con un canto en los dientes,como siga asi la cosa me veo poniendo el cazo en la puerta de la Moncloa



A mi el mes de Septiembre me a costado 20k de minusvalias. Para que luego hablen de Octubre.


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Subirán a BME en la subasta.. para mañana continuar con ella? -cortos on-


----------



## tonuel (7 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Subirán a BME en la subasta.. para mañana continuar con ella? -cortos on-



No la dejan ni respirar... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2009)

Señores, llegó el guano prometido, ahora si que vamos en consonancia al gráfico y por la categoría y lo inesperado del ostiazo diría que ha empezado la corrección de la subida de estos días.


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

ya veo... ya veo... pero se lo han pensado.. he visto los 23.81€


----------



## until (7 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> A mi el mes de Septiembre me a costado 20k de minusvalias. Para que luego hablen de Octubre.



En serio que has palmado eso, o es lo que has dejado de ganar si hubieras vendido?


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Yo he llevado 100k de perdidas en algunas cotizaciones antes de venderlas... sobre todo con la puñetera DRYSHIP.


----------



## tonuel (7 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, llegó el guano prometido, ahora si que vamos en consonancia al gráfico y por la categoría y lo inesperado del ostiazo diría que ha empezado la corrección de la subida de estos días.



Mulder... no me digas eso que me pongo tonto... 



Saludos


----------



## until (7 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo he llevado 100k de perdidas en algunas cotizaciones antes de venderlas... sobre todo con la puñetera DRYSHIP.



Claro, pero no son efectivas , es decir, que en tu declaracion del IRPF no se han incluido.


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... no me digas eso que me pongo tonto...



Da lo mismo, el Ibex ya ha cerrado


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

No... te hablo de minusvalias temporales... por una bajada brusca... luego he ido comprando para promediar y por suerte han salido mejor paradas... aunque las he vendido con minusvalias... para tener +cash en la cuenta... como voy con plusv de cara al 2009 ... prefiero jugarmela... ya que siempre pago IRPF "sobrao"


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Oct 2009)

Weee! DP! no nos tires a Hytm... que bastante de capa caída vamos ya... jaja

Yo las posis ni las miro, se que donde va a estar el "taco" son con las noticias, así que "paké".

Al paso que voy... me va a importar poco lo del 19% o el 21%... jaja

Un saludo

DP! xD se que lo de los 20 o 10 dolares por acción en aria serán coñas... pero leches que bien sienta imaginarselo jaja


----------



## until (7 Oct 2009)

Una curiosidad, a los que haceis muchos movimientos y muchos son muchos, hacienda os ha llamado a revisión.


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

<table class="sortable" id="anyid" width="955"><tbody><tr class="odd"><td name="tcol1" id="tcol1" nowrap="nowrap">2009-10-05</td><td name="tcol2" id="tcol2" nowrap="nowrap">2009-10-01</td><td name="tcol3" id="tcol3" style="text-align: left;" nowrap="nowrap"> 4</td><td name="tcol4" id="tcol4" style="text-align: left;">Iuliucci John D</td><td name="tcol13" id="tcol13" style="text-align: left;">Insider</td><td name="tcol5" id="tcol5" nowrap="nowrap"> 202,742</td><td name="tcol9" id="tcol9" nowrap="nowrap">Added More</td><td name="tcol10" id="tcol10" nowrap="nowrap">70,000</td><td name="tcol11" id="tcol11" nowrap="nowrap">111.56 %</td><td name="tcol6" id="tcol6" nowrap="nowrap">$421,703</td><td name="tcol7" id="tcol7" nowrap="nowrap">$423,731</td><td name="tcol8" id="tcol8" nowrap="nowrap">$2,027</td><td name="tcol14" id="tcol14" sorttable_customkey="0.48" nowrap="nowrap">0.48 % </td><td name="tcol12" id="tcol12" nowrap="nowrap">$700</td><td name="tcol20" id="tcol20" nowrap="nowrap">
</td><td name="tcol21" id="tcol21" nowrap="nowrap">X</td><td name="tcol22" id="tcol22" nowrap="nowrap">
</td><td name="tcol23" id="tcol23" nowrap="nowrap">
</td><td name="tcol24" id="tcol24" nowrap="nowrap">Senior Vp Development</td><td name="tcol26" id="tcol26">News Article</td><td name="tcol25" id="tcol25" style="text-align: left;" nowrap="nowrap"> History of Iuliucci John D Ownership Of Ariad Pharmaceuticals Inc</td></tr><tr class="even"><td name="tcol1" id="tcol1" nowrap="nowrap">2009-10-05</td><td name="tcol2" id="tcol2" nowrap="nowrap">2009-10-01</td><td name="tcol3" id="tcol3" style="text-align: left;" nowrap="nowrap"> 4</td><td name="tcol4" id="tcol4" style="text-align: left;">Iuliucci John D</td><td name="tcol13" id="tcol13" style="text-align: left;">Insider</td><td name="tcol5" id="tcol5" nowrap="nowrap"> 132,742</td><td name="tcol9" id="tcol9" nowrap="nowrap">Sold Some</td><td name="tcol10" id="tcol10" nowrap="nowrap">-70,000</td><td name="tcol11" id="tcol11" nowrap="nowrap">-34.52 %</td><td name="tcol6" id="tcol6" nowrap="nowrap">$276,103</td><td name="tcol7" id="tcol7" nowrap="nowrap">$277,431</td><td name="tcol8" id="tcol8" nowrap="nowrap">$1,327</td><td name="tcol14" id="tcol14" sorttable_customkey="0.48" nowrap="nowrap">0.48 % </td><td name="tcol12" id="tcol12" nowrap="nowrap">$-700</td><td name="tcol20" id="tcol20" nowrap="nowrap">
</td><td name="tcol21" id="tcol21" nowrap="nowrap">X</td><td name="tcol22" id="tcol22" nowrap="nowrap">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

De momento, no... de todos modos... tengo un USB preparado con los exc... cuando los quieran comprobar.... lo que hacen es cruzar datos de incremento de capital, no declarado.


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2009)

Señores! mi participación en Aria es muy pequeña, pero les comunico que como hoy no cerremos por encima de 2.09 (2.07 en este momento) voy a liquidarlas.

La acabo de analizar y no la veo subiendo en un futuro cercano, si ahora tuviera que entrar en ella sería alrededor de 2.24, que sería el nivel donde si la vería con buen rumbo, pero ese precio queda muy lejos.

Aun les gano algo desde los 1.82 a los que entré, así que voy a ver si meto esa poca pasta en otra que me de x4 a corto plazo, prometo analizarlo TODO 

Siento ser la primera rata que abandona el barco, aunque aun me guardo para mañana si hoy no cierra por encima de 2.09 mañana me salgo a primera hora esté como esté.


----------



## tonuel (7 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Siento ser la primera rata que abandona el barco, aunque aun me guardo para mañana si hoy no cierra por encima de 2.09 mañana me salgo a primera hora esté como esté.



Mulder... me gusta que vea el guano tan cercano... lo pasaremos bien... 



Saludos


----------



## chollero (7 Oct 2009)

Aria se va a 1,80


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Oct 2009)

Dp! ¿Qué ha echo ese insider? ¿Vender 70 mil y comprarlas después?

Menuda chorrada...

Mulder, haces bien... 2.07 está muy cerca de los psicológicos 2$...


----------



## until (7 Oct 2009)

Muchas gracias DP!

Yo por constancia de un abuelete al que le hago la declaración de la renta con unos 60 movimientos anuales, tampoco.

Manda huevos el FCO Correa desde 1999 sin presentar la Declaración y ni una inspección! 

Y nosotros cuadrando centimos.


----------



## multi (7 Oct 2009)

Buenas, 

Llevo tiempo leyendo el foro, pero es mi primera participación en el. 

Enhorabuena por éste hilo. 

Alguien sabría decirme que está pasando con CTIC?? Llevo siguiendolas unas semanas y pensaba entrar sobre 0,60 $....pero habrá que esperar se les pase el calenton...


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2009)

En el anterior análisis que hice de Aria la vi para subir un poco y así fue, pero veo que la subida ha sido muy breve y dificil, tendría que haberse ido algo más alto pero por lo que sea no lo ha hecho.

Mejor estar fuera y mirar, tiempo para entrar cuando suba de verdad ya habrá.

Mi modesta opinión que puede estar perfectamente equivocada.


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Es mucho +fácil tener controlados a los que cumplen con su obligación... esos no se escapan... los demás están al margen... hace unos años descubrieron un pufo en la agencia tributaria... había insiders que te borraban del censo, no existias como contribuyente.


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Oct 2009)

multi dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Llevo tiempo leyendo el foro, pero es mi primera participación en el.
> 
> ...



Personalmente ni me planteaba entrar, mírate como todos los insiders se han salido o reducido posiciones... si ellos no confían en su empresa, yo menos. 

Me voy a sudar un poco, ta después.


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

CTIC... es una obra maestra, junto HEB.. del timo organizado... dilución tras dilución... siempre hay compradores.... un medicamento "italiano" milagroso!!!


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Timo SPIKE en CTIC.... tiene O_O


----------



## until (7 Oct 2009)

Joder eso si que estaría bien no existir, a efectos tributarios, aunque en cualquier operación que sea comunicada a la hacienda por parte de bancos, notarios, terceros...tendría que saltar sus "alarmas"....aunque si estás dentro, seria cuestión de silenciarlas...


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Esa gente,,, precisamente,,,, no creo que mueva nada a su nombre en España-----


----------



## multi (7 Oct 2009)

Gracias Wataru y donpepito. La seguiré desde fuera un tiempo. Creo que volverá a valores más "normales"


----------



## carvil (7 Oct 2009)

until dijo:


> Una curiosidad, a los que haceis muchos movimientos y muchos son muchos, hacienda os ha llamado a revisión.




¿Has realizado algún tipo de transferencia bancaria al extranjero? Lo digo por que automaticamente cualquier tipo de transferencia por un importe igual o superior a 6000 Euros automaticamente se levanta una banderita y se comunica a la AEAT. Prometeo no descansa nunca 


Salu2


----------



## until (7 Oct 2009)

carvil dijo:


> ¿Has realizado algún tipo de transferencia bancaria al extranjero? Lo digo por que automaticamente cualquier tipo de transferencia por un importe igual o superior a 6000 Euros automaticamente se levanta una banderita y se comunica a la AEAT. Prometeo no descansa nunca
> 
> 
> Salu2



No, al extranjero no , pero claro que lo controlan por lo de la evasión de capitales.

Hacienda controla mucho, pero cuando oyes ciertas cosas, te preguntas si será verdad, o es para asustar...

Hacienda accederá a las cuentas de quien ingrese billetes de 200 ó 500 euros - 12/01/09 - 963784 - elEconomista.es


----------



## carvil (7 Oct 2009)

until dijo:


> No, al extranjero no , pero claro que lo controlan por lo de la evasión de capitales.
> 
> Hacienda controla mucho, pero cuando oyes ciertas cosas, te preguntas si será verdad, o es para asustar...
> 
> Hacienda accederá a las cuentas de quien ingrese billetes de 200 ó 500 euros - 12/01/09 - 963784 - elEconomista.es




Realmente, sólo se cruzan datos


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Ya mismo nos toca en ARIAd... el spike de CTIC... HA SIDO POR OBRA DEL ESPIRITU SANTO.... según parece .... XD

October 7, 2009 12:51 PM EDT 
Cell Therapeutics (Nasdaq: CTIC) is on the rise from an opening price of $0.95. Volume levels are also unusually high, at about 43 million. <nobr style="font-weight: normal; font-size: 100%; color: blue;" id="itxt_nobr_0_0">Shares</nobr> of Cell Therapeutic have slid about 25% over the last month, trading as high at $1.55 on Sept. 18th.

At mid-day, the shares are <nobr style="font-weight: normal; font-size: 100%; color: blue;" id="itxt_nobr_1_0">trading</nobr> at $1.12, up 15.31%. 

We haven't heard any news on the Cell Therapeutics, and a call to the company was not immediately returned.


----------



## multi (7 Oct 2009)

Pues no se....pero ha pasado CTIC de -11% a +18% en muy poco...

De todos modos pienso que la están inflando para luego...


----------



## until (7 Oct 2009)

Carvil, si quieres no contestes, has sufrido a Hacienda de manera esporádica, o todos los dias laborales?


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Esa empresa... es un juego para sacar dinero... la zel... Italiana... la conocen por ahí... 500Millones de acciones, se dice pronto!


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Como es posible hace un spike +16% con tal cantidad de acciones, sin noticia alguna... y no me vale... sobreventa. XD


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3652/3640856046_e38a915d53.jpg

Uno de los CEOs ... tras una aplicación.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Oct 2009)

master of chicharros CTIC,


----------



## multi (7 Oct 2009)

Desde luego, no hay ningún tipo de información para ésta subida. (Ni de hoy ni anteriores). Llevo siguiendo el valor un tiempo y no he visto nada que presagiase...Bueno, para ser sincero, me ha "mosqueado" un mensaje en google finance que anunciaba "en 20 minutos, ventas masivas"...

Pero en fin.... tenía pensado entrar sobre 0,60 para volver a recomprar en todo caso en 0,30 y ahí me he quedado.

Por cierto, muy buena foto la del CEO jejee


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Oct 2009)

Burney dijo:


> ahora preparo gráfico, lo subo y lo comento... esto era por lo que yo daba como techo el 119xx, que es donde más o menos he pillado la mayoria de los puts que tengo del SAN
> 
> Esto es algo que vi hace unos años ya que lo usaba un participante en un foro y me dió por estudiarlo... y la verdad es que hay veces que funciona... sobre todo con los indices.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante Burney... 

Esto nos daría una proyección de 112x para el S&P, que es la que me da por ondas y por chocar contra la directriz bajista de largo plazo... (fibo38,2% en 950, que fue el tope de la ondaA)
Por otra parte, si hubiésemos hecho máximo en 1080, el 50% de toda la subida, también respetaría el 87x que fue el final de la ondaB... 

Gran dilema... Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Es curiosa la similitud en las bajadas de ARIAd & ONTy.... tomamos la misma fecha de partida 17 de agosto.... y la fecha actual... la misma cotización. XD

Casualidad... no lo creo!!!


----------



## Burney (7 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Muy interesante Burney...
> 
> Esto nos daría una proyección de 112x para el S&P, que es la que me da por ondas y por chocar contra la directriz bajista de largo plazo... (fibo38,2% en 950, que fue el tope de la ondaA)
> Por otra parte, si hubiésemos hecho máximo en 1080, el 50% de toda la subida, también respetaría el 87x que fue el final de la ondaB...
> ...



yo también veo como probable que nos vayamos a ese 112x del SP, la cuestión es cuándo y si antes nos harán pasearnos más abajo...

hace dias lo descartaba porque la directriz bajista la tenia en 1090, pero la tenía mal tirada (me di cuenta anoche al tirarla en un gráfico intradiario)

lo que pasa es que ese caso nos jodería el PS del IBEX... pero lo que está claro es que el que más hay que tener en cuenta es el del SP, que el IBEX con la ponderación que tienen unos pocos...

lo que creo que parece claro es que si se superan los 1080 y los 119xx hay que estar largos...

yo por si acaso he pillado 2 calles del SAN vto. noviembre... 

PD: El PS más bestial que he visto jamás....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Oct 2009)

Burney, en el S&P donde crees que estamos, en la 5ª de la 3ª de C o comenzando ya la 5ª de C?

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

He vuelto a entrar de nuevo en ONTy 4.87USD


----------



## Burney (7 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Burney, en el S&P donde crees que estamos, en la 5ª de la 3ª de C o comenzando ya la 5ª de C?
> 
> Saludos...



la verdad es que no lo sé... si los impulsos no tienen una forma más o menos clara me pierdo... 

a corto plazo veo que si no superamos el 1060 y nos giramos a la baja, otro impulso como el anterior de 60 puntos (1080-1020) nos llevaría al 1000 y de ahí sería más razonable que intentara nuevos máximos...

en fin, ahora ya es cosa de esperar a ver dónde llevan el mercado: si nos llevan a romper máximos o si nos giramos con fuerza a la baja. Ahora con el tema de los resultados va a ser dificil operar: casi será una lotería dependiendo del resultado de la empresa americana de turno tendremos la apertura de uno u otro color...

lo que sí creo, mirando el muy largo plazo... es que estamos en la B de un gran impulso correctivo ABC y aún nos queda una buena ostia


PD: Respecto a las ARIAs... ¿ves correcto este conteo de impulsos?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Oct 2009)

Burney dijo:


> la verdad es que no lo sé... si los impulsos no tienen una forma más o menos clara me pierdo...
> 
> a corto plazo veo que si no superamos el 1060 y nos giramos a la baja, otro impulso como el anterior de 60 puntos (1080-1020) nos llevaría al 1000 y de ahí sería más razonable que intentara nuevos máximos...
> 
> ...



Sí, en esto medio foro estamos de acuerdo...

Por cierto, brutal el gráfico de Acciona, qué precisión! 

Edito Ariad: Desde el 13/08 tiene también 5 impusos al alza, yo pensaba que correjiría ABC, pero ha vuelto a hacer 5 impulsos a la baja... la verdad es que me tiene un poco desconcertado... está dejando un dibujo típico de HCH que era lo que le faltaba...


----------



## Kujire (7 Oct 2009)

Wellcome
:EARNINGS SEASON BEGINS!!!!!!!!!!!:​
HOY​

ALCOA​
_sponsor by NYSE
....where GUAN: happenz ... 
a vecez....
si pestañean .... se lo pierden ...._​


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Wellcome
> :EARNINGS SEASON BEGINS!!!!!!!!!!!:​
> HOY​
> 
> ...



A mi estos mensajes de Kujire me dan un miedo...
Son como de pelicula de terror, y encima, con ese avatar tan borroso que te has puesto...


----------



## Burney (7 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Wellcome
> :EARNINGS SEASON BEGINS!!!!!!!!!!!:​
> HOY​
> 
> ...




kujire... cómo piensas que irán los resultados... tanto de Alcoa como en general... imagino que como el cambio euro-dolar ha estado tan bajo les deben haber ido decentemente bien... ¿no?


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Dear Kujire... the wano mode on hold.... hasta despues de la campana.. aunque veo un mejor de lo esperado.


----------



## Kujire (7 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A mi estos mensajes de Kujire me dan un miedo...
> Son como de pelicula de terror, y encima, _con ese avatar tan borroso que te has puesto..._



ten cuidado.... por ahí hay mucha testosterona suelta... :


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Kujire.. es está tomando un cocktail de fruta... eso que tienes entre las manos es una PIÑA, verdad? con tenedor incluido. XD


----------



## Burney (7 Oct 2009)

esa directriz de color verde me da muuuuuuuuuuuucho respeto...

como el sp esté haciendo un pullback a esa directriz nos espera una leche considerable...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire.. es está tomando un cocktail de fruta... eso que tienes entre las manos es una PIÑA, verdad? con tenedor incluido. XD



parece más bien un mango, ...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Oct 2009)

Y al final acabamos en empate, dow a por el 0


----------



## until (7 Oct 2009)

Buenas Kujire!

Si no te viene mal dime que hacer/como ves Electronics Arts llevo 1077 (promediadas a 18,26 $)


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Alcoa ... subiendo... algo bueno is coming !!!


----------



## Burney (7 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Alcoa ... subiendo... algo bueno is coming !!!



habeis visto que han pillado bastante calles vto. octubre...

AA: Options for ALCOA INC - Yahoo! Finance

por tecnico hace pinta de ir a buscar el 15,50-16...


PD: Para poder seguir los movimientos en el after tras los resultados...

http://www.level2stockquotes.com/level-ii-quotes.html


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2009)

Pues en vista de como van a terminar las Arias ya estoy a la busca y captura de otros valores y he puesto el scanner en marcha, lástima haberse perdido esta:

Threshold Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance

Pero ya saldrán más, busco sobre todo valores que estén de precio entre 0.5 y 4.5 $, con tendencia lateral o ligeramente bajista, si es muy bajista prefiero no arriesgar, aunque me sirven valores que hayan bajado mucho pero ya hayan cambiado su tendencia.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ten cuidado.... por ahí hay mucha testosterona suelta... :



Si... y encima tú les animas con ese chuperreteo. 
Como si no tuvieran ya bastante con las MILF y las mozas del yate Ariad.

Ultimamente esto se parece más a American Pie que a un foro de bolsa. Pero como nos lo pasamos...


----------



## Kujire (7 Oct 2009)

Burney dijo:


> kujire... cómo piensas que irán los resultados... tanto de Alcoa como en general... imagino que como el cambio euro-dolar ha estado tan bajo les deben haber ido decentemente bien... ¿no?



Alcoa:
4ª pérdida consecuntiva ... el CEO ha comentado que será menor y en la línea de las expectativas, y han mejorado sus previsiones para 2010 ... los brotes verdes dicen ...

... y de las demás ... no me seas impaciente que esto es como una telenovela


----------



## Burney (7 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si... y encima tú les animas con ese chuperreteo.
> Como si no tuvieran ya bastante con las MILF y las mozas del yate Ariad.
> 
> Ultimamente esto se parece más a American Pie que a un foro de bolsa. Pero como nos lo pasamos...



como se vayan las ARIA a 10 a final de año los foreros haremos un full monty en el yate... 

DP se encargará de la coreografía, el _vestuario_ y tal... 




Kujire dijo:


> Alcoa:
> 4ª pérdida consecuntiva ... el CEO ha comentado que será menor y en la línea de las expectativas, y han mejorado sus previsiones para 2010 ... los brotes verdes dicen ...
> 
> ... y de las demás ... no me seas impaciente que esto es como una telenovela



Thanks for the info!!!

PD :impaciente es mi segundo apellido...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues en vista de como van a terminar las Arias ya estoy a la busca y captura de otros valores y he puesto el scanner en marcha, lástima haberse perdido esta:
> 
> Threshold Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Pero ya saldrán más, busco sobre todo valores que estén de precio entre 0.5 y 4.5 $, con tendencia lateral o ligeramente bajista, si es muy bajista prefiero no arriesgar, aunque me sirven valores que hayan bajado mucho pero ya hayan cambiado su tendencia.



Ten paciencia, con estos valores no sabes cuando explotaran...ni hacia donde


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire.. es está tomando un cocktail de fruta... eso que tienes entre las manos es una PIÑA, verdad? con tenedor incluido. XD



Juazz a mi me parecía una Rosa, así en plan ñoño... como todo era de ese color...


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Todo llegará... a su debido tiempo... esa maniobra del insider de vender esas 70k ... ha sido reveladora...


----------



## Kujire (7 Oct 2009)

until dijo:


> Buenas Kujire!
> 
> Si no te viene mal dime que hacer/como ves Electronics Arts llevo 1077 (promediadas a 18,26 $)



me la apunto


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Cuando un días de estos ... subamos +20% (cuando le salgan de los O_O a los MMs) diremos ha sido debido a la gran caída desde el 14 septiembre.... como hacen los lamecillos de CTIC.


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ten paciencia, con estos valores no sabes cuando explotaran...ni hacia donde



Bueno, se trata de predecirlo ¿no?

Seguro que debe haber algo que dispare la cotización en un momento dado.



(pst, pst, Hannibal, ve preparándome un culo de mandril, luego te envío las medidas por MP)


----------



## Burney (7 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Todo llegará... a su debido tiempo... esa maniobra del insider de vender esas 70k ... ha sido reveladora...



por?... :

ahora que lo dices, vi así a lo rápido lo que pegaste antes de lo del CEO en Ariad... ¿que significaba? ¿Lo vi mal o habia comprado y vendido la misma cantidad el mismo dia?

Thanks!!



donpepito dijo:


> Cuando un días de estos ... subamos +20% (cuando le salgan de los O_O a los MMs) diremos ha sido debido a la gran caída desde el 14 septiembre.... como hacen los lamecillos de CTIC.



cuando les saludes diles de mi parte que no dejo de pensar en sus madres...


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

El CEO... no era... un insider de la compañia... le entró en canguelo... y vendió 70k... luego las volvío a comprar.


----------



## LOLO08 (7 Oct 2009)

Voy esperar a las arias por debajo de los 2$.. y entrarle con una buena parte de mi cash. 
Que me quiero unir al grupo de yate. Por cierto tengo la tutulacion de PER ( patrón de embarcaciones de recreo).. para navegar por las calitas ibicencas y menorquinas.

Pecata, te lo habrán preguntado ya.. ¿ esa guapura del avatar eres tú?.


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Ya les estoy preparando el titular:

*Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (ARIA) Correcting After Downward Trend*


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Oct 2009)

Pecata ya que nos criticas tanto de las milf y tal porqué no nos cuentas como fué tu despedida....XD!

El plan del yate y las chicas fué una clara señal de venta... ya lo sabemos para otra vez...


----------



## Kujire (7 Oct 2009)

*Breaking News ... Alcoa*

=======================
ALCOA

Resultado 4.6B$ en ventas
EPS 4cts

mejor de lo esperado 
=======================
Cierra con una subida de + del 2%.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Oct 2009)

HYTM ha cerrado muy plana... mañana nos preparan una sorpresa... poner la orden de venta que se acerca un spike!

LGND ha cerrado muy mal... veremos a ver si tengo que ampliar a 1,10......

ARIA muy mal.... se nos va a ir al 1,80 como siga así... la maniobra del insider no la entiendo muy bien... (debería de haber vendido cuando lo del yate)

DPTR corrigiendo algo, normal... se acercan los resultados Q3 a ver si son better than expected... este otoño suave se está cepillando la demanda de gas... a ver si es un año de nieves.

Refrán para kuji: "Año de nieves, año de bienes"


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Como me gusta esa frase ... mejor de lo esperado.... rally partIII steady ready go!!!!

Mañana verás MTS como se pone las pilas... XD


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

LUCAnero.... solo es cuestión de tiempo... las plusv han llegado desde agosto que iniciamos la cobertura sobre ARIAd... por qué no vendimos cuando llegó a 2.50USD ???? lo mismo dá ... aquí no hay migajas (del fondo del tarro) ... queremos el gran premio y la paciencia es parte de la penitencia. XD


----------



## carvil (7 Oct 2009)

Buenas noches 


Alguien ha comprado 883.000 títulos a las 22h en Alcoa a 14.20 



Salu2


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pecata ya que nos criticas tanto de las milf y tal porqué no nos cuentas como fué tu despedida....XD!



Pues siento decepcionarte... muy tranquilita. Cena con amigas, luego salimos por ahí. Me negué a ponerme penes erectos en la cabeza, y a que un desconocido balanceara su culo delante de mi cara. Soy así de sosa...


----------



## aksarben (7 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues siento decepcionarte... muy tranquilita. Cena con amigas, luego salimos por ahí. Me negué a ponerme penes erectos en la cabeza, y a que un desconocido balanceara su culo delante de mi cara. Soy así de sosa...



En la mía me negué a la versión femenina de lo que comentas, ya somos 2 sosos .


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Me acuerdo de un caso que la golfa de la mujer, se acostaba con compañeros del trabajo en el piso que habían comprado para vivir, antes de la boda.

Solo es una anecdota, al igual que algunas se dejan .ejemp... en las despedidas esas erotiporneras.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si... y encima tú les animas con ese chuperreteo.
> Como si no tuvieran ya bastante con las MILF y las mozas del yate Ariad.
> 
> Ultimamente esto se parece más a American Pie que a un foro de bolsa. Pero como nos lo pasamos...



Ya veras,la vamos a liar parda en el yate!!!! 

Mulder,como las vas a soltar mañana te contratamos de mayordomo para que nos sirvas el moet y las viandas jajajajaja


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Voy a ir viendo el catálogo de yates... que luego demoran mucho la entrega... me gusta el nombre de ARIADNE que es el nombre de donde proviene ARIAd.

Creo que el POCERO ... lo tiene a buen precio... XD ... será conveniente hablar con el, antes.


----------



## until (7 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Voy a ir viendo el catálogo de yates... que luego demoran mucho la entrega... me gusta el nombre de ARIADNE que es el nombre de donde proviene ARIAd.
> 
> Creo que el POCERO ... lo tiene a buen precio... XD ... será conveniente hablar con el, antes.



Este lo mismo os hace el servicio, y ya viene bautizado

Barcos a motor : mega yates - ARIA - SENSATION - Barco a motor : mega-yacht > 45 m


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Ahora que recuerdo.... GTXI:

*GTX Inc.

* On October 30, regulators are also scheduled to review GTXI's new drug Acapodene® which is indicated for the treatment of bone loss in men with prostate cancer.


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mulder,como las vas a soltar mañana te contratamos de mayordomo para que nos sirvas el moet y las viandas jajajajaja



Mira que bien, tras la fiesta tendré cash para comprar Aria's en máximos


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Solo hay que preguntarse... por qué ningún fondo en ARIAd ha vendido desde mediados del mes pasado?????

Por qué hay grandes fondos detrás de la compañia....????

El resto lo dejo a vuestra interpretación.... XD


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Solo hay que preguntarse... por qué ningún fondo en ARIAd ha vendido desde mediados del mes pasado?????
> 
> Por qué hay grandes fondos detrás de la compañia....????
> 
> El resto lo dejo a vuestra interpretación.... XD



Yo estoy de acuerdo en que algún día tendrán que subir, pero lo que digo es que prefiero estar fuera en este momento y entrar más tarde cuando vea que empiezan a subir, ya dije que veo bien la compra a partir de 2.24, no hace tanto que tocaron los 2.15.

Y mientras se deciden a subir probaré suerte en alguna otra.


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

Hay que dejar la zona de las pennys ... a partir de los 5.00USD tendríamos nuevos inversores institucionales, los que invierten en accs +5$ 

SPPI ha subido y mantiene, con recortes.... viene de los 0.55$


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

DP HF... is proud to release:

Juntar las silabas:

http://holmancm.g o o g l e p a g e s.com/AriadvLillyPlaintiffs-AppelleesPrinc.pdf
http://holmancm.google%28juntar%29**********/AriadvLillyPlaintiffs-AppelleesPrinc.pdf


----------



## donpepito (7 Oct 2009)

El lunes día 5 de octubre se ha presentado la documentación, he tenido acceso al documento original, arriba lo podeis descargar.


----------



## argan (8 Oct 2009)

Por si os sirve de ayuda respecto a Ariad, el movimiento del insider (Senior VP, Development ):

Ejecuta stock option (derecho compra): 70.000 acc. con valor 0,75, al mismo tiempo las vende a precio de mercado 2,1649.

Despues de la operación declara mantener 132.742 acciones.


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El lunes día 5 de octubre se ha presentado la documentación, he tenido acceso al documento original, arriba lo podeis descargar.



DP! 77 páginas Arghh! jaja y encima en pdf que no le puedo aplicar el traductor... Ains... tocará esforzarse 

Un saludo y gracias

Echándole un ojo rápido que es tardisimo, pues es la típica apelación, un montón de casos antiguos... parece currada... jaja al menos esta vez seguro que no le echarán eso en cara. Crucemos los dedos porque es una fortuna lo que hay en juego, creo que se hablaban de unas ventas anuales de 3 mil millones...


----------



## carvil (8 Oct 2009)

Buenos dias 


*Alguien ha comprado en 5 minutos 18.000 contratos en el E-Mini SP 500 durante el overnight*  


Salu2


----------



## Burney (8 Oct 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> 
> *Alguien ha comprado en 5 minutos 18.000 contratos en el E-Mini SP 500 durante el overnight*
> ...




Buenas... ¿donde lo has visto? ¿Algun enlace? Gracias y S2.


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2009)

A los buenos días!



carvil dijo:


> *Alguien ha comprado en 5 minutos 18.000 contratos en el E-Mini SP 500 durante el overnight*



En el Stoxx hemos empezado el día con un gap de 50 puntos, algo muy raro de ver, no he podido resistir la tentación de ponerme corto para arañar unos pocos puntos mientras hacen un intento de cerrar gap 

De todas formas ya estábamos alcistas, pero cualquiera era capaz de predecir esto.

El S&P ya está por encima de los prometidos 1060. Ojo, que antes de seguir subiendo habría que corregir un poco.


----------



## carvil (8 Oct 2009)

Burney dijo:


> Buenas... ¿donde lo has visto? ¿Algun enlace? Gracias y S2.





No tengo enlace Burney, es la plataforma de mi broker.










Salu2


----------



## carvil (8 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jo jo jo no perdonas ni un centimo .

Que tengan buena mañana.

Salu2


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Jo jo jo no perdonas ni un centimo .



Ya me he salido, no pasan el mínimo del día y llega la apertura del contado, mejor esperar y ver, tal vez me vuelva a meter corto algo más tarde.

En máximos anuales me pondré largo.


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2009)

Os va a caer la del pulpo... sin acritud... :o



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

Buenos días.

Resumiendo.... los inventores de la patente -nosotros ARIAd- descubrimos una proteína previamente desconocida en las células, NF-kB, que desempeña
un papel crucial en la regulación de 58 la respuesta inmune a los estímulos inflamatorios.

Nos dimos cuenta de los importantes beneficios que se derivarían de la reducción de actividad de NF-κB en las células y rápidamente publicamos nuestros
descubrimientos, tanto en revistas científica y solicitamos la patente de como se consigue -la forma- de lograr esa reducción.

Otros científicos utilzan nuestros descubrimientos y nos citan expresamente, refiriendose en sus publicaciones a los inventores, como base de sus propios resultados. Sin nuestros descubrimientos y revelaciones, nadie conoceria la actividad de NF-κB siquiera existía en las células, ni siquiera que la reducción de esa actividad era posible.


Mediante la presentación y divulgación de su invención, los premios Nobel siempre que sus colegas científicos y el público en su totalidad con los nuevos métodos de amplia aplicación, y por lo tanto, tenían derecho a las reclamaciones dirigidas a los nuevos métodos que había descrito, y no sólo a los compuestos en particular por
el que ejemplifica su invención. "Lo que alguna vez fueron denominados« las invenciones de base »han llevado a las" patentes de base, 
"que equivalía a incentivos reales, no sólo a la invención y su divulgación, sino a su notificación rápida y temprana."


----------



## pyn (8 Oct 2009)

Buenos días,
agradable la sensación de venir de un reconocimiento médico, medio muerto de inanición (uno que está a costumbrado a sus 6 comidas), enciende su monitor y se encuentra con un gap al alza a su favor de +100puntitos, vamos a poner un SP y a otra cosa mariposa.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Oct 2009)

Larga desde ayer en SAN a 11,045.
Tonuel, por tu bien han quitado los cortos del SAN en Renta4. Que son mucha tentación...


----------



## Bambi (8 Oct 2009)

buenos días, lo del nombre Ariadne es una sabia elección







al hilo de lo que comentabáis ayer...tengo un conocido que se metió en el culturismo, de ahí pasó a stripper y acabó de puto, el tránsito entre estas fases fue de lo más rápido y natural, sin fisuras  
en sus propias palabras "no lo tenía planificado pero en las despedidas siempre había alguna casada que quería amorrarse al caño", consté que se casó, tuvo hijos y dejo el mundillo (o eso dice)

las BBVA que compré ayer se están portando


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Os va a caer la del pulpo... sin acritud...



¿porqué?

Si la única razón es el eterno wishful thinking bajista me basta con que sonrías pícaramente


----------



## Bambi (8 Oct 2009)

coño estamos ya en la resistencia Peponiana practicamente, que pasará hoy con la apertura USA :


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

Tonuel... el hombre del wano... está esperando....


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Larga desde ayer en SAN a 11,045.
> Tonuel, por tu bien han quitado los cortos del SAN en Renta4. Que son mucha tentación...




Los cortos al SAN son plusvalias seguras... por eso los han quitado... 




Mulder dijo:


> ¿porqué?
> 
> Si la única razón es el eterno wishful thinking bajista me basta con que sonrías pícaramente





donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... el hombre del wano... está esperando....





Próximamente... con el supergap megacrack os van a dejar el ojal como el de un chapero experimentado...


Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

Lo digo por lo de octubre.. usted me comprende, verdad? XD

Esa peli... la retrasarón y nunca salió en los circuitos comerciales -pantallas---- este año han decidido lanzarla en formato BLU-RAY / DVD directamente... son 4 historias... está very nice! XD


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

Paratek Pharmaceuticals wants to teach an old drug new tricks. The company is working to create new forms of tetracycline that will be effective against newly resistant strains of bacteria and potentially treat diseases not associated with bacteria, including neurodegenerative and inflammatory conditions such as rheumatoid arthritis. It has synthesized more than 2,500 new tetracycline compounds and is sifting through each to find their possible applications. The company's Multiple Antibiotic Resistance Program (MAR) is looking at ways to genetically turn off bacteria's ability to survive, thereby preventing infection in the first place.

ZÚRICH --La farmacéutica suiza Novarits AG (NVS) anunció el jueves que ha logrado los derechos exclusivos en todo el mundo para comercializar el que podría convertirse en el primer antibiótico de amplio espectro y dosis diaria que estaría indicado para tratar infecciones resistentes a bacterias. 

El fármaco, denominado PTK 0796, está actualmente en las últimas pruebas en tratamiento a pacientes con infecciones complicadas de piel y de estructuras de la piel y Novartis compartirá la responsabilidad en el proceso de desarrollo del fármaco con el grupo privado estadounidense Paratek Pharmaceuticals.


----------



## pyn (8 Oct 2009)

Pero tonuel, hablas como si cuando el esperado güano se produzca nosotros no vamos a estar allí y que todos los cortos te los vas a quedas tú. Estaremos allí para apoyarte, pero ahora es tiempo de máximos, follow the trend.


----------



## Desencantado (8 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> buenos días, lo del nombre Ariadne es una sabia elección



Habrá querido usted decir "erección", verdad?


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lo digo por lo de octubre.. usted me comprende, verdad? XD




*Será en Octubre... eso seguro...* :




pyn dijo:


> Pero tonuel, hablas como si cuando el esperado güano se produzca nosotros no vamos a estar allí y que todos los cortos te los vas a quedas tú. Estaremos allí para apoyarte, pero ahora es tiempo de máximos, follow the trend.



Pues los del SAN ya me los han birlado... mecagüen todo... :



Saludos :o


----------



## Bambi (8 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Pero tonuel, hablas como si cuando el esperado güano se produzca nosotros no vamos a estar allí y que todos los cortos te los vas a quedas tú. Estaremos allí para apoyarte, pero ahora es tiempo de máximos, follow the trend.



ya te digo, como que el sector digamos "menos bajista" no pensamos abrir cortos cuando llegue el momento, hoyga que el buscaminas lo tenemos muy trillado ya 

eso sí, vayan empezando otros que ya me incorporaré yo después, sin prisas


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Buenos días a todos.

Pecata me alegro de que tu despedida fuera así, aunque yo las prefiero conjuntas, nunca voy a los puteríos varios, me parecen deplorables.

No nos flipemos mucho los del Nasdaq que el dollar está despegando.... como no revienten pronto las acciones nos vamos a arruinar con el tipo de cambio.. Oro en máximos históricos ayer....

GTXI tiene una conference call el día 22 de octubre, seguramente la están bajando para acumular, 10,80 como comenté ayer y antes de ayer creo que es el suelo que tiene, Kuji comenta algo de 10,60, veremos hoy como se comporta, creo que el día bueno para comprar si sigue lateral-bajista es el jueves 15.

Respecto al yate, sale mucho mejor alquilarlo, comprarte uno es tirar el dinero XD!


----------



## Stuyvesant (8 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Resumiendo.... los inventores de la patente -nosotros ARIAd- descubrimos una proteína previamente desconocida en las células, NF-kB, que desempeña
> un papel crucial en la regulación de 58 la respuesta inmune a los estímulos inflamatorios.
> ...




Tal y tal.


Las patentes "blanket" o los supuestos derechos de explotación de cualquier aplicacion de un descubrimiento científico, están claramente excluidas de la WIPO y la EPO, precisamente para evitar que se dejen de investigar las aplicaciones de un descubrimiento, dejando sin utilidad práctica cualquier investigación científica.

Las patentes de ARIAD no son validas en Europa, porque además son de MERCK, y ARIAD solo es un intento de comercializarlas en EE.UU. con otra compañía, cuando es un campo que está poblado de empresas que utilizan las mismas técnicas de ARIAD desde hace 10 años, con licencia de MERCK. Ya te lo explique ¿no?


----------



## Claca (8 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> coño estamos ya en la resistencia Peponiana practicamente, que pasará hoy con la apertura USA :



Pepon también dijo aquello de "cuando se compra justo por debajo de las resistencias terminan superandose"; el otro día una mano fuerte en el stoxx, esta noche unos miles de contratos en el S&P... ¿será así?

Es interesante comprobar que la volatilidad ha aumentado estas últimas semanas. Desde este foro se ha hablado varias veces de un cansino lateral que de momento se está cumpliendo, pero creo que lo más importante es el por qué de ello. En mi opinión el objetivo de este lateral es buscar un techo distribuyendo en el proceso, que estamos en octubre y ahora cada hora extra se paga cara, si la volatilidad alcanza niveles preocupantes tengo muy claro cómo debería interpretarse este hecho. Es mi gacélica opinión.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Oct 2009)

Todo este excesivo movimiento de esta semana terminará rompiendo en alguna momento


----------



## pyn (8 Oct 2009)

¿Quién ha tirado de la cisterna? Me fui a desayunar y me saltó el SP en 11820 --> +100 desde ayer.

No tengo clara la tendencia de hoy, no sé si quieren cerrar el gap pronto para volver a subir, o es otra vuelta a los 11500 después de haber tocado los 11900. Seguiré atento a las pantallas.


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2009)

Señores, que nadie se lleve a engaños, la tendencia es alcista porque hemos pasado los niveles-clave por donde el mercado dejaba de alcista, hemos roto los máximos semanales y por otra parte hemos atravesado el 1060 del S&P.

Es lógico que con el supergap de hoy se baje un poco, pero eso no quiere decir ni bajistas, ni laterales, hay que mirar el mercado a largo plazo y darse cuenta de lo que está pasando. Ahora mismo lo que ocurre es que tenemos la barrera de los máximos anuales por delante, es el único escollo que tenemos para subir más.

Lo demás son las típicas miradas sesgadas al intradía rabioso de donde no se puede, ni se debe, sacar ninguna conclusión.


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, que nadie se lleve a engaños, la tendencia es alcista porque hemos pasado los niveles-clave por donde el mercado dejaba de alcista, hemos roto los máximos semanales y por otra parte hemos atravesado el 1060 del S&P.




Ayer dijiste que era bajista... que el gran guano estaba cerca... :





Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ayer dijiste que era bajista... que el gran guano estaba cerca...



Bueno eso lo dije del rabioso intradía, vi una señal de cortos pero se necesitaba pasar a la baja el mínimo y no se pudo, lo que ocurre es que tras pasar todo el dia viendo como la cotización hacía lo contrario de lo que decía el gráfico en ese momento si lo vi claro, el precio empezó a hacer en ese momento lo que decía el gráfico al fin.

Sorry por el malentendido 

Ayer aun tenía dudas razonables de si la tendencia era alcista, pero lo de hoy lo confirma del todo, ya hemos ido demasiado lejos y aun así creo que tendremos que hacer una pequeña corrección antes de seguir subiendo, eso es lo que está pasando ahora.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Oct 2009)

Vaya, saltó el stop protector del SAN.
Me llega para comisiones + unas cañitas.


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vaya, saltó el stop protector del SAN.
> Me llega para comisiones + unas cañitas.



Dice el Tito, que ese ha sido su regalo, pero que la próxima pagas tu... jajaja

Un saludo

Mulder, lo que yo decía... "Ejto bah Parriba..."


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Oct 2009)

Buenas gente...  

Ayer se produjo la penúltima inyección de liquidez de la FED via subasta POMO (1.300 millones de dólares). Solo queda una última subasta, el próximo martes día 13, donde distribuirán los 4.000 millones de dólares que les quedan, de los 300.000 millones que han ido inyectando al mercado desde Marzo. Vamos, que se acabaran las inyecciones dejándonos en máximos anuales... 
*
13:00 UK - Decisión de tipos del Banco de Inglaterra (esperado: sin cambios, 0,5%)
13:45 EU - Decisión de tipos del BCE (esperado: sin cambios, 1,0%)
14:15 CA - Obras nuevas de viviendas
14:30 EU - DIscurso de Trichet
14:30 US - Peticiones semanales de desempleo (esperado: 540.000; previo: 551.000)
16:00 US - Inventarios empresariales
17:00 US - Ventas de cadenas comerciales ICSC
17:00 US - Confianza del consumidor ABC
*
Que paséis una buena tarde... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas gente...
> 
> Ayer se produjo la penúltima inyección de liquidez de la FED via subasta POMO (1.300 millones de dólares). Solo queda una última subasta, el próximo martes día 13, donde distribuirán los 4.000 millones de dólares que les quedan, de los 300.000 millones que han ido inyectando al mercado desde Marzo. Vamos, que se acabaran las inyecciones dejándonos en máximos anuales...
> *
> ...




No me jodas que será en Noviembre... mecagüen la puta... :

Edito:

Ahhhh jajajajaja...* el 13 de Octubre*... tal como vaticinó tochovista... 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> No me jodas que *será en Noviembre*... mecagüen la puta... :
> 
> Saludos :



Hombre a mediados de octubre nos dejan en bragas... no creo que aguante medio mes el chiringuito... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hombre a mediados de octubre nos dejan en bragas... no creo que aguante medio mes el chiringuito...
> 
> Saludos...



Lo entendí mal... jajaja... 


Voy a por comprarme una escopeta... ahora vuelvo...



Saludos :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo entendí mal... jajaja...
> 
> 
> Voy a por comprarme una escopeta... ahora vuelvo...
> ...



Mejor hazte una cuenta en un broker que tenga cortos del botas,la venganza se acerca...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Como vamos en el PM? el AH no cerró mal del todo para nuestra lista Nasdq...


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

Progresamos adecuadamente... voy a enviar alguna noticia a REUTERS ... para que nos den el calentón hasta los 2.50USD.... la prox semana, tenemos que estar en ese rango.

Es complejo ganar la apelación.... pero... ahora los jueces son OBAMA... y las sorpresas están por llegar....XD


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Como vamos en el PM? el AH no cerró mal del todo para nuestra lista Nasdq...



Buenas Tardes ^^

Pues 2.12 en el PM y con un volumen de 4106 shares, no está mal. Ha salido una nueva noticia... una recomendación de mantener...

No me pidas que te la ponga que yo tambien ando con el móvil...

Un saludo

Novedades tambien en HYTM...
Hythiam Partners With Relapse Prevention Specialist, Dr. Alan Marlatt to Develop the OnTrak(TM) Psychosocial Program for Substance Dependence

De momento no hay movimientos en el PRE
A saltado a 0.65, pero por contra Aria cae.. 2.08


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

StreetInsider.com - Brean Murray Initiates Coverage on Ariad Pharmaceuticals (ARIA) with a Hold; Strong Fundamentals, Cautious on Phase 3 Trial


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Pues entonces le han cambiado la recomendación, antes era sobreponderar....

Vamos de culo...

Estoy leyendo el hilo del dollar insumergible y acojona bastante las teorías que tienen del oro a 1500 USD la onza...

Las teorías de la hiperinflación para poder pagar la emisión de bonos y el resto de la sociedad americana sus deudas tiene más lógica de la que creemos...

Como sigamos así 2USD= 1 EUR en 2010...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Por cierto, Zeltia comenta que no realizará ninguna ampliación de capital...


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues entonces le han cambiado la recomendación, antes era sobreponderar....
> 
> Vamos de culo...
> 
> Estoy leyendo el hilo del dollar insumergible y acojona bastante las teorías que tienen del oro a 1500 USD la onza...



Hay muchos paranoicos en la red... a nadie le interesa que el Dolar caiga, por lo tanto ¿porqué va caer?. Ni a China, Rusia, Japón y un largo etc...

Antes de que nos demos cuenta el dolar va a volver a los 1.20-1.30 que es de donde nunca tuvo que haber salido.

Sinceramente lo del Oro ahora mismo es una pequeña burbuja y va a dejar muchos pillados, suerte a todos aquellos que inviertan en él.

Un saludin


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hay muchos paranoicos en la red... a nadie le interesa que el Dolar caiga, por lo tanto ¿porqué va caer?. Ni a China, Rusia, Japón y un largo etc...
> 
> Antes de que nos demos cuenta el dolar va a volver a los 1.20-1.30 que es de donde nunca tuvo que haber salido.
> 
> ...



Wataru el tema es que al que más le interesa tener el USD devaluado es a los americanos....

SI miramos los grafos espero que corrija YA porque vamos al 1,50 esta semana

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=EURUSD=X

1,48 AHORA MISMO!!!! DIOS QUË RUINA:::


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wataru el tema es que al que más le interesa tener el USD devaluado es a los americanos....



No estoy de acuerdo , un nivel de 1.20-1.30 ya es bastante devaluación. Ellos son más importadores que exportadores...

Además tienen el tema de los bonos, ¿Qué acreedor de su deuda le va a interesar perder dinero? Esto es algo temporal y tienen que ponerle remedio rápidamente o sino, futuras renovaciones de bonos peligran.

La solución a corto plazo .

Umm (yo casi todo lo tengo comprado a 1.47... juass)


----------



## argan (8 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Como sigamos así 2USD= 1 EUR en 2010...



Y cuando eso ocurra que alguien me explique que narices va a exportar Europa. Los mercandos de divisas solian tener una duracion de aprox 12 años. Pero visto lo visto, la intervencion estatal esta desvirtuando los tiempos de los ciclos. En unos años veremos el euro cotizando por debajo del dolar. 

Cuando detecte el panico del dolar me los voy a quedar todos. La emplumada en el oro va a ser bestial.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Como vamos en el PM? el AH no cerró mal del todo para nuestra lista Nasdq...



Me encanta el PM de Aria, ahora mismo hay posición de venta a 92,17$ y una de compra a 0,01$ 

Saludos...

Por cierto, nos movemos entre 2,06 y 2,12...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo , un nivel de 1.20-1.30 ya es bastante devaluación. Ellos son más importadores que exportadores...
> 
> Además tienen el tema de los bonos, ¿Qué acreedor de su deuda le va a interesar perder dinero? Esto es algo temporal y tienen que ponerle remedio rápidamente o sino, futuras renovaciones de bonos peligran.
> 
> ...



Las arias tambien ? no creo.. mira los grafos anda...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

argan dijo:


> Y cuando eso ocurra que alguien me explique que narices va a exportar Europa. Los mercandos de divisas solian tener una duracion de aprox 12 años. Pero visto lo visto, la intervencion estatal esta desvirtuando los tiempos de los ciclos. En unos años veremos el euro cotizando por debajo del dolar.
> 
> Cuando detecte el panico del dolar me los voy a quedar todos. La emplumada en el oro va a ser bestial.



Casi todas las exportaciones europeas, son dentro de la zona euro hamijo... si de verdad nos afectara exportarles a los USA estaríamos bien jodidos...


----------



## argan (8 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ellos son más importadores que exportadores...



Proteccionismo encubierto.


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Las arias tambien ? no creo.. mira los grafos anda...



Lo miraré  luego... pero si, tengo mucho comprado a 1.47 eso es seguro.

A la noche lo calcularé jaja

Argan soy de tu opinión... si hay pánico algún día me arriesgo y compraré todo lo que pueda.

El Dolar como moneda universal, tiende a desaparecer, pero eso es a largo plazo... 20 años, por decir algo, antes tendrá que crearse una moneda que sea global, algo así como "Terras". Y eso... sería malo para todos los especuladores...

Ains que potito es soñar...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Lo miraré  luego... pero si, tengo mucho comprado a 1.47 eso es seguro.
> 
> A la noche lo calcularé jaja



Hazlo ahora mejor que igual no duermes...

Lo de la moneda global es sencillamente imposible.. antes volvemos al patrón oro.


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hazlo ahora mejor que igual no duermes...



Dormir dormiré seguro y muy bien, tengo poco invertido y todo lo que está, me es seguro que no me hace falta, en un tiempo dilatado. Yo lo veo más bien como un fondito para ayudar a retirarme. Así que prisa no tengo.

Eso lo miraré desde mi casa, con más tiempo, ya mismo he de salir.

El patrón Oro no es factible, limitaría el creciomiento económico... no hay tanta producción y además es tan injusto como el patrón petroleo u otro cualquiera...

Hytm sigue en .65 con algo de volumen y las Arias han vuelto a 2.06, es bueno...


----------



## argan (8 Oct 2009)

Es mas sencillo que todo eso, compramos en panicos vendemos en euforia.

Os leo luego.


----------



## Kujire (8 Oct 2009)

Buenos Dias

Échenle un ojo a sus inversiones hoy promete

ARIA nada nuevo de momento, aunque la tendencia pasa a lateral desde bajista. Eso quiere decir que nos mantenemos a la espera que decida

---07/10 no ha variado, seguimos con tendencia bajista aunque parece que podría lateralear, creo que lo mejor que podría pasar es ir a testear los soportes por debajo de 2$. No parece que tengamos fuerza para seguir hacia arriba y sería conveniente un movimiento a los soportes para que la gente entrara con ganas... 



DPTR hemos hecho una pequeña "paradinha" en la subida, parece quealguine se quería subir al auto

---07/10 sigue su camino alcista como perfectamente lo vimos, su gráfico pinta muy bien, no nos debería dar sorpresas en su camino hacia las plusvalías


ERTS, la añadimos... se encuentra alcista, así que ha disfrutar de la subida, 

HTYM casi hemos completando el ciclo, parece que tenemos rebote en la lontananza.... habrá que confirmarlo, tengan la plata preparada

---07/10 prácticamente ha dibujado lo mismo que hace un par de días, por lo que lo que dijimos ayer nos vale para hoy, esto ya parece de horóscopo...


KOOL seguimos como ayer a punto de continuar la tendencia al norte

---07/10 tiene un imán en 0.59$ y es ahí donde hizo mínimo, todo correcto y eso es buena señal para no caer más y recuperar la senda alcista

LGND bien bien, lo tenemos todo anuestro favor, tengan la plata preparada, estamos a puntito de rebotar

---07/10 Crucen los dedos para que todo siga como ayer, porque según veo tendríamos una alineación cuasi planetaria para que nuestra amiga rebotara, no le hagan caso y déjenla hacer. Estaríamos a un par de días de vestirnos de luces, lo confirmaremos mañana

GTXI ha hecho mínimo en 10.76$, no debemos dar este precio como garante de nada, sin embargo estamos en el camino de completar el movimiento bajista.

---07/10 sigue corrigiendo, así que Sr. Cadalora:" circule circule nada que ver por aki"

ONTY está empezando una nueva tendencia, y parece que quieren que se suban a ella. Yo iría con precaución, de momento es un lateral débil, pero no tenemos nada raro en el horizonte, ésto sigue siendo válido->"Entrada <5$ y salida(stop) cerca de 5.32$, entrada con volúmen. En mi opinión es un mero rebote... pero aki nadie conoce el futuro"

---07/10 sigue muuuy peligrosa, sé que alguno de uds. estará tentado, pero deben esperar la señal es muy débil. Siguen válidos los precios de entrada/salida


CYCC nos hemos ralentizado un poco, aunque de momento seguimos alcistas y buscando algún catalizador para seguir la marcha

---07/10 ayer tuvo un buen comienzo que luego se fué diluyendo hasta casi acabar como empezó, sin embargo nada ha cambiado y seguimos hacia el norte pausadamente

ANDS, el sufrimiento de sus inversores está siendo duro pero todo sigue correcto y a largo debemos estar tranquil@s. Van a seguir sufriendo un poco más, relájense que estamos a punto de acabar con la pesadilla

---07/10 sigue corrigiendo y tiene márgen para ello. De momento esperamos fuera. Tengan paciencia.

CLDX debería empezar a "corregir" al alza si desea hacer algo, practicamente ha clavado lo del día anterior, quizás esté un poco enfadada después de las calabazas de DP.

---07/10 sigue dibujando la forma en que una pelota va cayendo. En algún momento la pelota toca suelo y rebota, eso es lo que hizo en septiembre, ahora la pelota viene bajando. Buscaremos algún punto de parada antes de entrar. Sin embargo seguimos alcistas a largo plazo... un poco caprichosa la nena.

Actualización Insider: Ex-nena de DP Ojo!

Para su info: La compra de estas acciones supone un alto riesgo de pérdida de su capital, así que valoren su riesgo.

Como cerraron el Miércoles?

ARIA 2.06	-0.03 -1.44%	Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc.
CYCC	0.850	-0.010 -1.16%	Cyclacel Pharmaceuticals Inc.
ERTS 20.00	+0.78 4.06%	Electronic Arts Inc.
ONTY	4.88 -0.12 -2.40%	Oncothyreon Inc.
CLDX	5.37 -0.11 -2.01%	Celldex Therapeutics, Inc.
KOOL	0.615	+0.015 2.50%	ThermoGenesis Corp.
HYTM	0.609	+0.009 1.47%	Hythiam Inc.
ANDS	2.21 -0.16 -6.75%	Anadys Pharmaceuticals, Inc.

ahh que ya empezamos...


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mejor hazte una cuenta en un broker que tenga cortos del botas,la venganza se acerca...



Los demás brokers son de pobres...



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues entonces le han cambiado la recomendación, antes era sobreponderar....
> 
> Vamos de culo...
> 
> ...




No se si llegará al 2:1..., pero tanto darle a la impresora al final se paga... :o




Wataru_ dijo:


> Hay muchos paranoicos en la red... a nadie le interesa que el Dolar caiga, por lo tanto ¿porqué va caer?. Ni a China, Rusia, Japón y un largo etc...




¿A nadie le interesa...? Permíteme que lo dude..., la hegemonía económica de los EEUU está llegando a su fin... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

En este momento en el Stoxx están soltado de lo lindo, pero el precio no acaba de bajar, pero a las 15:30 se han puesto a acumular de nuevo, creo que en el Stoxx antes de subir deberíamos bajar un poco hasta los 2850 aproximadamente.

Podría ser que no les diera la gana hacerlo y a lo mejor tenemos unos días con gaps muy fuertes pero poca chicha en el intradía.


----------



## tarrito (8 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> El Dolar como moneda universal, tiende a desaparecer, pero eso es a largo plazo... 20 años, por decir algo, antes tendrá que crearse una moneda que sea global, algo así como "Terras". Y eso... sería malo para todos los especuladores...
> 
> Ains que potito es soñar...




Muy apropiado el nombrecito para la nueva moneda global! Voto + para él.
¿Lo has puesto a "mala" fe?


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2009)

argan dijo:


> Es mas sencillo que todo eso, compramos en panicos vendemos en euforia.



Mira que es fácil... no se como la gente pierde pasta en la bolsa... :o



Saludos :o


----------



## Starkiller (8 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hay muchos paranoicos en la red... a nadie le interesa que el Dolar caiga, por lo tanto ¿porqué va caer?. Ni a China, Rusia, Japón y un largo etc...
> 
> Antes de que nos demos cuenta el dolar va a volver a los 1.20-1.30 que es de donde nunca tuvo que haber salido.
> 
> ...



Wataru, te he leído bastante por aquí, y me pareces una persona razonable. Antes de apartar de un plumazo posibilidades, podrías echar un vistazo a un hilo que lleva más de 200 páginas, un año, y bastante gente nada paranoica y bastante razonable aportando info y conclusiones.

Mas que nada porque el dolar es imposible que se hunda, y los pisos nunca bajan. Esas son verdades absolutas que todos sabemos que en economía siempre se cumplen.

El primer enfoque equivocado es decir "A quien le interesa". Que los pisos estuvieran caros le sinteresaba a muchísima gente. Aun así, no pudieron evitar el reventón.

El enfoque es: ¿Cuanto se sostendrá? Es una moneda con una deuda totalmente impagable detrás, que solo se mantiene por arte de compra de petróleo.

Y ya no es suficiente. Empezó a petar el verano del año pasado. En el hilo nos limitamos a discutir plazos para tal o cual cosa. Nada más.

PS: Con la dependencia de la renta variable al cambio del dólar, no se como no lo seguís un poco más cerca. Pensé que aquí la gente tendría la suficiente información como para no afirmar cosas como "El EURUSD a 1,20 es como debería estar". Esa afirmación, sinceramente, revela estar muy mal informado.


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2009)

Vendidas mis Arias a 2.08, desde 1.82


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Yo si sigo el hilo y estoy acojonado señor starkiller por mis acciones yankis... aunque creo que algo debería de corregir... sobre todo después de la última inyección de la fed.. creo que la está descontando ahora mismo...

El que más interés tiene eun un tipo de cambio 2usd=1eur es Estados Unidos sin duda, tiene que salvar su industria y con la demanda interna le sobra y basta.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Vendidas mis Arias a 2.08, desde 1.82



Mulder, piensas que el tipo de cambio nos va a violear verdad?

Qué mal hice en su día ampliando a 2,15... tengo cambio medio a 2,01 pero con la evolución del dollar estoy ahora a 0€ de plusvalías...


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder, piensas que el tipo de cambio nos va a violear verdad?
> 
> Qué mal hice en su día ampliando a 2,15... tengo cambio medio a 2,01 pero con la evolución del dollar estoy ahora a 0€ de plusvalías...



Que te voy a contar yo...
Pero creo que las voy a mantener, es que no me quiero perder la fiesta en el yate. Estoy buscando un bikini más bonito que el de Ariadne para no deslucir.

Así que las tengo aparcadas, como si fuera un plazo fijo de abuelos a 6 meses de esos que no se pueden tocar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Oct 2009)

Los ñus esperan...

*De Cárpatos:* _Acaban de llegar datos a cierre de ayer, y a pesar de la aparente fuerza alcista las instituciones siguen sin pasar a compradoras. Que mercado más raro y más difícil. Pero es lo que *ahí*, el dato es ese, las ventas son solo muy ligeramente mayores que las compras, pero no hay compras por el momento. No son las instituciones las que hayan causado la última recuperación._

Saludos...

PD: Kujire, nos cuenta un cuento...? 
PD2: Madre mía, si le coge el taliván...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Pecata, Mulder es muy trader, si las ha vendido es para volver a comprar a 1,80 o con el USD a 1,65...

Mala recomendación de entrada te hice, lo siento...


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder, piensas que el tipo de cambio nos va a violear verdad?
> 
> Qué mal hice en su día ampliando a 2,15... tengo cambio medio a 2,01 pero con la evolución del dollar estoy ahora a 0€ de plusvalías...



Eso depende, ahora las bolsas están alcistas y el dólar baja. Si algún día empiezan a bajar, tal vez a partir de la primavera del año que viene, entonces el dólar subiría.

Veo un poco apocalíptico aquello de 1€ = 2$, no es no crea que no pueda ocurrir, pero lo veo algo dificil de aquí a unos meses, aunque la subida del oro asusta un poco en este sentido los bancos centrales se están preocupando mucho de que eso no ocurra y en mi modesta opinión harán lo que sea para evitarlo, al menos de momento, en el futuro ya veremos que pasa.

Me he salido de Aria porque no la veo subiendo a corto plazo y nada más que eso, lo del dólar es algo que cuenta un poco pero tampoco es tan importante, a mi parecer.

Puedo estar equivocado claro, incluso por haber vendido las Arias.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que te voy a contar yo...
> Pero creo que las voy a mantener, es que no me quiero perder la fiesta en el yate. Estoy buscando un bikini más bonito que el de Ariadne para no deslucir.
> 
> Así que las tengo aparcadas, como si fuera un plazo fijo de abuelos a 6 meses de esos que no se pueden tocar.



Bikini???? A la fiesta del yate con los cocos al aire 

Yo a las Ariad les pierdo un 15% :


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

No es por nada... pero el cambio de volumen... ha sido un punto de salida en ARIAd... desde agosto... hemos incrementado sustancialmente... si observas el vol desde principio de año.


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

Es lo mejor si estás en plusv y no quieres perderlas... yo de perdidos al río. XD

PD: Vende Luca.... necesitamos esas acciones para los tiburones. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Sí pero el volumen de ventas XD!

No creo que Mulder actuara mal, ha salido y tiene plusvalías reales que es lo que cuenta, si me hubiera salido a 2,80 mi situación sería muchísimo mejor que ahora.


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

HL.... QUE ALGUIEN le ponga la chicken foto a LUCA!!! XD


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

Luca... si quieres plusv 100% haz el ciclo de DRYSHIP.... mirate las options... y compra en los niveles... siempre recupera...


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Oct 2009)

Y aquí en el IBEX, a lo tonto, a lo tonto, vamos bajando.
Los 11.800 están lejos ya...


----------



## carvil (8 Oct 2009)

Buenas tardes 

Soporte en el E-Mini 1056- 1057 Resitencia zona de 1070


Posiblemente iremos para la zona de maximos, pero las ultimas subidas no se sostienen con volumen.


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Bikini???? A la fiesta del yate con los cocos al aire
> 
> Yo a las Ariad les pierdo un 15% :



¡controle sus hormonas! que Pecata ahora es una respetable mujer casada.

Ahora me responderá que no es celoso


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

Me voy a por los nenes... Comprad ARIAd... que no baje de los 2.10USD XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> HL.... QUE ALGUIEN le ponga la chicken foto a LUCA!!! XD








Observe como le han dejado de dilatada el agujerito


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

A ver si nos las estas vendiendo tu....


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Oct 2009)

Que cosa... el SAN en rojo y el BBVA +2%.


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2009)

Nos están haciendo la misma función de circo que estos días anteriores, se baja pero el dinero sube, un entorno feo que no me gusta en absoluto para operar.

Es posible que vuelva a entrar en las Aria's de nuevo más adelante, incluso al mismo precio que las he vendido, pero el gráfico debe decirme antes que quieren subir.

Todo es cuestión de timing.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Oct 2009)

Estan soltando,en cuanto suba a maximos me pongo corto,San en 11,24 te esperoooooo


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

Opsss... se me olvidaba que tengo que pillar los palos para los niños... están apuntados a las clases de pitch and putt ... bye!


----------



## pyn (8 Oct 2009)

Seguimos camino de los 9X$

Threshold Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Oct 2009)

Ayer fue el día con menor volumen en ARIAd desde el spike de julio...

Como no, bajamos... a ver si vuelve el volumen...

Saludos...

Pd: No te lo tomes a mal Mulder, pero ha sido vender tú y subir...  (now 2,11$)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

No tientes a la suerte a ver si vamos a cerrar a 1,90 y se va a reir Mulder un poco de nosotros...


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No tientes a la suerte a ver si vamos a cerrar a 1,90 y se va a reir Mulder un poco de nosotros...



¿quien se llevará el owned?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Seguimos camino de los 9X$
> 
> Threshold Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance



Felicidades por las TLHD pero cuidado con esos GAPS que estás cerca de máximos anuales.. desde cuando las llevas?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿quien se llevará el owned?



Habla con DP para que ponga uns posis de venta y si quieres amañamos las apuestas  pero esperaos a que las venda primero...


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Seguimos camino de los 9X$
> 
> Threshold Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance



Esa la recomendaba ayer y podría seguir subiendo, pero ya está algo alta para mi gusto. Me gustó mucho el gráfico de SUPG.


----------



## pyn (8 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Felicidades por las TLHD pero cuidado con esos GAPS que estás cerca de máximos anuales.. desde cuando las llevas?



Yo hago como donpepito, recomiendo porque quiero que la gente se haga rica, pero no la llevaba en cartera.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Oct 2009)

ARIA esta perdiendo gas

echen más tronquitos a la locomotora


----------



## pyn (8 Oct 2009)

¿No habíamos quedado que nasdaq es buy&hold? Dentro de 1 mes miramos evoluciones, el diario no sirve...


----------



## Bambi (8 Oct 2009)

+0,55% ahora el DJI, pues hoyga vaya chufa, esto ya no es lo que era, está claro que en Europa esta mañana se descontaba más subida por los resultados de Alcoa


----------



## Bambi (8 Oct 2009)

coño lo pongo y rebota, desde luego cada vez está más claro que en WS se sigue de cerca este hilo

ESTAN LAS ARIA COMO MU PARAICAS, NO?


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Oct 2009)

Que alguien invoque al altísimo para un cierre en condiciones.


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> coño lo pongo y rebota, desde luego cada vez está más claro que en WS se sigue de cerca este hilo
> 
> ESTAN LAS ARIA COMO MU PARAICAS, NO?



Es que estoy distribuyendo sin que se note 

No se preocupen, las Arias empezarán a subir pronto y la subida durará tal vez hasta mediados de noviembre, aunque no subirán ahora.

Y por cierto no creo que bajen por debajo de 2$, 1.97$ como mucho.


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que alguien invoque al altísimo para un cierre en condiciones.



¿Te refieres a pepon26? 

Sospecho que si hacen un cierre bajista mañana podríamos tener otro gap al alza.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a pepon26?



Uy, no tanto, ese es para las cosas importantes.
¿Tú no sabes que es pecado pronunciar el nombre de Dios en vano?
Hoy con la manito me conformo.


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

Ya he vuelto... hummmm parece que no quiere bajar.... has vuelto a comprar, mulder? XD


----------



## Bambi (8 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Sospecho que si hacen un cierre bajista mañana podríamos tener otro gap al alza.



este es uno de esos días en los que servidor confirma, una vez más, que no tiene ni puta idea de nada 

sobre 9800 again el DJ, la cosa se anima


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿No habíamos quedado que nasdaq es buy&hold? Dentro de 1 mes miramos evoluciones, el diario no sirve...




Espero que sepas rezar... al tito Ben se le estropea la maquinita... :


Saludos :


----------



## Bambi (8 Oct 2009)

y el momento de la verdad Peponiano queda pospuesto una vez más, esta intriga me está matando, el final de Lost una mariconada al lado de esto hoyga

en cuanto a las Ariad yo creo que no están subiendo PORQUE NO HAY GÜEBOS EN USA A QUE SUBAN


----------



## carvil (8 Oct 2009)

Aprovechando que AAPL ha hecho otro maximo anual . Para Akarsaben y si alguno más la tiene en cartera, muchos fondos estan ahí, lo normal es que se pongan de acuerdo y vendan al mismo precio, yo ya la tengo en trailing stop.


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

Cardium Therapeutics Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

No defrauda el DR. CARTER... ya tiene cocinada nueva noticia, para subir la cot:

Hemispherx's Ampligen(R)/ Intranasal Flu Vaccine Program to be Presented At International Vaccine Workshop in Osaka (NYSE:HEB)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> y el momento de la verdad Peponiano queda pospuesto una vez más, esta intriga me está matando, el final de Lost una mariconada al lado de esto hoyga
> 
> en cuanto a las Ariad yo creo que no están subiendo PORQUE NO HAY GÜEBOS EN USA A QUE SUBAN



Pues a la 7ª tampoco ha sido... 

22/09 -> 11899
23/09 -> 11879
24/09 -> 11900
28/09 -> 11891
29/09 -> 11938
30/09 -> 11929
08/10 -> 11905

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Están repitiendo lo de ayer las Ariad... cerramos en 2,05...

Da mucho miedo la "planitud" y mesetismo de todos los valores... creo que deberíamos ir pensando en poner unos buenos stops por si "The guano revenge" protagonizada por "renegade tonuel" nos ataca...


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

Tienen que filtrar alguna novedad del jucio... que presentaron la documentación el lunes, etc.


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cardium Therapeutics Inc. - Google Finance



No me acaba de gustar en este momento pero podría ser interesante para un futuro próximo.

Por cierto, ¿no deberíamos dejar mirar las bio y concentrarnos más en las tecnológicas? a la mayoría ahora la veo muy paradas pero la temporada de las tech está ahora en pleno auge hasta diciembre.


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

Tech en fase embrionaria... que sector?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Comprar Telvent si tenéis O_O XD! X3 desde hace no mucho... y yo a punto de entrar estuve a 14USD...


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Están repitiendo lo de ayer las Ariad... cerramos en 2,05..



Venga, Luca, animate.
Para que te motives, piensa en la comilona que nos daremos en el barco, la que nos servirá Mulder:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Venga, Luca, animate.
> Para que te motives, piensa en la comilona que nos daremos en el barco, la que nos servirá Mulder:



Más señales de venta? 

Dejad de mencionar el yate que nos vamos al guano...


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tech en fase embrionaria... que sector?



Informático-electrónica de consumo-Internet-telcos sobre todo, ya vienen las navidades y ya se han presentado novedades, Apple ahora sube por eso, pero hay infinidad de pequeñas empresas por ahí que podrían estar muy bien para entrar ahora y mantener hasta principios de diciembre, posibilidades de cogerlas tras una caida por sus resultados pero con buen gráfico a pesar de todo.

Y con los índices subiendo miel sobre ojuelas.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No me acaba de gustar en este momento pero podría ser interesante para un futuro próximo.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿no deberíamos dejar mirar las bio y concentrarnos más en las tecnológicas? a la mayoría ahora la veo muy paradas pero la temporada de las tech está ahora en pleno auge hasta diciembre.



yo tengo unas DELL y han estado paraditas durante una semana, ahora comienzan a despegar

creo que van a presentar un smarphone en breve...


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Oct 2009)

Y si Mulder no puede, tengo un amigo camarero al que podemos contratar:


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y si Mulder no puede, tengo un amigo camarero al que podemos contratar:



¿tiene un botón en la bragueta? ay que me LOL


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Oct 2009)

Tonuel es tu oportunidad

Gamesa: dimite Guillermo Ulacia, Jorge Calvet, nuevo presidente - 8/10/09 - 1601832 - elEconomista.es


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2009)

Que alguien ponga una tia en pelotas para contrarrestar... por diossss... casi vomito... :


Saludos :o


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2009)

Para que se vea claro, índice informático del Nasdaq:

^IXK: Components for NASDAQ Computer - Yahoo! Finance

Índice de telcos:

http://finance.yahoo.com/q/cp?s=^IXUT


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

En mayo... pasé un listado de tech... omnivision, algunas de las que tiene APPLE como suppliers para sus productos... SIRF que la vendieron hace unos meses....


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tonuel es tu oportunidad
> 
> Gamesa: dimite Guillermo Ulacia, Jorge Calvet, nuevo presidente - 8/10/09 - 1601832 - elEconomista.es



Voy a ver si hay CFDs de lo mio... 


Saludos


----------



## Bambi (8 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿tiene un botón en la bragueta? ay que me LOL



menos mal que no es rojo que alguno anda deseando pulsarlo


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

CURVAS....


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿tiene un botón en la bragueta? ay que me LOL



Pues menos mal que solo se le ve por delante


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

Me veo vendiendo el palacio... voy preparando las maletas...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me veo vendiendo el palacio... voy preparando las maletas...



Explicate más por si vendes las Arias que nos las vas a dejar a 0,80 USD...


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

Naahhhh... just kidding! si vendo... lo hago a mercado... para un catacrack ... XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Pues menuda gracia de los cojones...


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

No tienes que tener miedo de DP HF... Barclays.... INDEX VENTURES... estos son los que debes temer!


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2009)

Esta si que la veo interesante para entrar ahora mismo o mejor todavía si baja a los alrededores de 0.50, con THLD las mejores bios ahora mismo, vaya subidón se ha dado hoy:

ENMD: Summary for EntreMed, Inc. - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

Ya están los suckers vendiendo en 2.10USD ... los daytraders son así.


----------



## Stuyvesant (8 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Informático-electrónica de consumo-Internet-telcos sobre todo, ya vienen las navidades y ya se han presentado novedades, Apple ahora sube por eso, pero hay infinidad de pequeñas empresas por ahí que podrían estar muy bien para entrar ahora y mantener hasta principios de diciembre, posibilidades de cogerlas tras una caida por sus resultados pero con buen gráfico a pesar de todo.
> 
> Y con los índices subiendo miel sobre ojuelas.



Cual kenobi zombie, resucito de la empanada mental que llevo desde hace varias semanas de Jetlag (los ricos no estamos sobaos) para traeros un mensaje;

Detente Luke, no lo hagas. Siento que mi mente se va.

Olvídate de la informática de consumo este año.

Si quieres invertir en tecnológicas no hay fechas, solo tecnología emergente en los mercados. Pero tecnología, no productos de consumo.
Y lo siento, pero solo doy chivatazos a cambio de sobornos. Noches de Hotel, propuestas deshonestas que no aceptare por que soy un gilipollas, que le vamos a hacer, pero me suben la autoestima, y películas interesantes para descargar en trackers de torrents privados. Soy incorruptible en mis principios. Y mis principios me dicen que saque algo de los chivatazos.

Aunque os cabréis como monas mientras os gastáis el cheque bebe en la bolsa.


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

Tu espera la IPO de Skype... hasta el 2010!


----------



## pyn (8 Oct 2009)

¿He oido Telvent? Esos quieren hacerse con mi empresa (bueno en la que trabajo), creo que tienen un 15% de las acciones.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Oct 2009)

..pues DELL sigue como un cohete


----------



## Stuyvesant (8 Oct 2009)

Y Lenovo no dice nada? DELL siempre ha evolucionado en bolsa como contracíclico, se supone que vende ordenadores baratos a empresas. Y yo no he dicho que Skype valga nada, si no lo contrario, te la puse como ejemplo de empresa invertida por los dueños de ARIAD... me parece que no soy el único que tiene Stress de combate. 

Lo único que se vislumbra en el horizonte de consumo es Windows 7.

Venga, ofrecedme un porcentaje simbólico en acciones sobre las ganancias que tengáis para que yo también juegue y solo si ganáis algo con mis chivatazos. Me conformo con cualquier chuche.


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

En cuanto calienten con los rumores de ELLY... nos movemos de nuevo... hoy están comprando..........


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿He oido Telvent? Esos quieren hacerse con mi empresa (bueno en la que trabajo), creo que tienen un 15% de las acciones.



Si eres de Matchmind ya tienen el 100%!


----------



## pyn (8 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si eres de Matchmind ya tienen el 100%!



No es MAtchmind, es una empresa de seguridad informática 100% capital español.


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

S21sec .......


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> No es MAtchmind, es una empresa de seguridad informática 100% capital español.





Edito: Si es S21sec tio, eres parte de abengoa, da igual que sea al 15% en matchmind pasaba igual... ahora son 100%...qué estás en tamarguillo o valgrande XD!


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

Son de Andalucia... aprenden rápido... XD


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Son de Andalucia... aprenden rápido... XD



JO JO JO 

sólo le doy un thanks porque no me deja más


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

THLD... se está resfriando... y CTIC está corrigiendo los excesos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Parece que hemos asustado a pyn jajaja...

Tenemos tu IP hamijo.. ahora estoy en tu Lotus Notes...


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

Vuelvo a las 21:00h.......


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Pues eso de aprenden rápido yo me lo tomo con reservas...


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

Hace unas semanas estuvo mi hermano en la inaguración del mega proyecto de energia solar en Sevilla, Abengoa tiene muchos tentaculos en la Junta, según me comentó... estuvieron Don Juan Carlos & esposa.


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

bye......................


----------



## pyn (8 Oct 2009)

Muy bien  ya me teneis localizado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Muy bien  ya me teneis localizado.



Valgrande? o Tamarguillo?

Me hace gracia que estés en un edificio de Abengoa y digas que os va a comprar Telvent...

Es como si los de coritel dijeran que accenture les va a comprar...XD


----------



## pyn (8 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Parece que hemos asustado a pyn jajaja...
> 
> Tenemos tu IP hamijo.. ahora estoy en tu Lotus Notes...




Dudo muy mucho que tengas mi I.P


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Dudo muy mucho que tengas mi I.P



Bueno bueno... mira en cdm ipconfig y dime si empieza por 172


----------



## pyn (8 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno bueno... mira en cdm ipconfig y dime si empieza por 172




Diossssssss eres un juanker!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Diossssssss eres un juanker!!!!!



Metete en el pc de W.Buffet y comprate unas criterias


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Oct 2009)

Lucarr, ¿cómo puedo mirar las ips en un foro?  Tengo la duda de que uno tiene un clon en un foro, y me gustaría saberlo ^___^!

Anda... que aunque sea Andaluz, aprendo rápido.

Un saludo


----------



## pyn (8 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Lucarr, ¿cómo puedo mirar las ips en un foro?  Tengo la duda de que uno tiene un clon en un foro, y me gustaría saberlo ^___^!
> 
> Anda... que aunque sea Andaluz, aprendo rápido.
> 
> Un saludo




Si tienes acceso al servidor mirando los logs.

De todas maneras saber la ip de alguien no te sirve casi de nada, además que a poco que la otra persona quiera ocultar su identidad en internet no es nada dificil modificarla.


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Si tienes acceso al servidor mirando los logs.
> 
> De todas maneras saber la ip de alguien no te sirve casi de nada, además que a poco que la otra persona quiera ocultar su identidad en internet no es nada dificil modificarla.



No, no... yo sólo quiero saber si una persona tiene un clon en un foro comparando las ips. Nada de cosas raras .

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Wataru, lo de la IP de pyn era coña, como friki de la seguridad le he puesto lo de ipconfig con ironía, se vé que se lo ha tomado en serio...

Está muy calladito pero es de Tamarguillo jjiji...

No te pongas a mirar IP´s ni historias, si crees que es un clon lo será... ya que estás pásanos la info.. mira, entre todos hemos sacado a pyn donde trabaja y para qué empresa.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Oct 2009)

¿Y por qué tiene Luca acceso al servidor? :


----------



## aksarben (8 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Valgrande? o Tamarguillo?
> 
> Me hace gracia que estés en un edificio de Abengoa y digas que os va a comprar Telvent...
> 
> Es como si los de coritel dijeran que accenture les va a comprar...XD



Pues peor no les iría, porque vaya infierno tienen montado en Coritel...


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Oct 2009)

charcutera...y en Andalucía...buf..¿hay algo aún peor?


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Oct 2009)

Oh... que desilusión `__´! Vaya con los juankers de pega... jaja

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> charcutera...y en Andalucía...buf..¿hay algo aún peor?



Pues el modelo de las charcuteras es copiado de las auditoras... 

Da igual donde estén más o menos, si engañan a la gente con el sueldo, no les timan con las horas, y menos en handasulía.


----------



## bertok (8 Oct 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> Pues peor no les iría, porque vaya infierno tienen montado en Coritel...



Es kk de la mala .....

Curran a saco y poca carrera profesional.


----------



## until (8 Oct 2009)

wataru tus sopechas son en este hilo, mas que nada por si te dijera una posible solución de saber lo de las IP, los sujetos bajo sospecha se enterarian


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Los de coritel se comen todas las brillanteces de los Gerentes y $ocios de accent on future cuando venden una aplicación al cliente y dicen: "esta parte es un desarrollo de 5 jornadas" todo el módulo se adapta a tus requerimientos con el standar...

Esto en la propuesta claro... luego llegas tu allí con la toma de requerimientos real... y digamos que hay poco standar.... pues las 5 jornadas ya van por 15 y subiendo....

Cuando era analista de accenture le enviábamos muchísimos marrones a los de coritel... pobrecillos... aunque a nosotros nos daban lo nuestro tmb...


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Oct 2009)

Until, no, no es de este foro. ^^! Si hay alguna otra manera... soy todo oídos.


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

Menudos jop... la quieren llevar a los 3.00USD ONTy... me pasa por recomprar tan pronto... 4.87USD arghh....


----------



## until (8 Oct 2009)

Tampoco es que yo controle mucho de informatica,...pero bueno, yo me crearia un blog, y les pondria el enlace en un mensaje privado, (en el mensaje que el usuario este registrado como administrador,supervisor etc), a los sujeto analizar, lo haria un finde para que no utilicen el ordenador de la oficina y tal..

Que los informaticos del hilo como mulder te amplien más.....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Menudos jop... la quieren llevar a los 3.00USD ONTy... me pasa por recomprar tan pronto... 4.87USD arghh....



No te quejes,que las tengo a 5,78.... onty tiene algun soporte solido???

Me veo con ellas hasta el 2021


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

Al cierre suelen meterle un peq arreón arriba.....


----------



## bertok (8 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Los de coritel se comen todas las brillanteces de los Gerentes y $ocios de accent on future cuando venden una aplicación al cliente y dicen: "esta parte es un desarrollo de 5 jornadas" todo el módulo se adapta a tus requerimientos con el standar...
> 
> Esto en la propuesta claro... luego llegas tu allí con la toma de requerimientos real... y digamos que hay poco standar.... pues las 5 jornadas ya van por 15 y subiendo....
> 
> Cuando era analista de accenture le enviábamos muchísimos marrones a los de coritel... pobrecillos... aunque a nosotros nos daban lo nuestro tmb...




Hamijo, Scope Management ......


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Joder como sube HYTM menos mal que amplié!!! ya he salido de pérdidas...


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2009)

Oh my god!

¡Esto está lleno de informáticos de charcutera y juankers!

Recuerdo, cuando era bastante joven aun, que ser informático era casi como ser dios, una especie de mago Merlín joven con un brillantísimo futuro, la gente te respetaba y.....vale, vale, ya paro que estoy escuchando las carcajadas en la lejanía 

Que bajo hemos caído, es una razón por la que ya no me dedico a esto, al menos por el momento, no me veo de mayor con ello.


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Joder como sube HYTM menos mal que amplié!!! ya he salido de pérdidas...



Noooo ya ha hablado... ya veras como bajamos... jaja

¿Ampliaste mucho?

Un saludo


----------



## sapito (8 Oct 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> Pues peor no les iría, porque vaya infierno tienen montado en Coritel...



Un colega mio trabajo ahí, me contó historias alicnantes sobre el mal ambiente y las malas formas que se gastaban...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Noooo ya ha hablado... ya veras como bajamos... jaja
> 
> ¿Ampliaste mucho?
> 
> Un saludo



Jaja, wataru... no es por nada, pero bajan cuando digo que deberíamos vender.....

Amplié un 100% de lo que llevaba... utilizo la estrategia de la ruleta al rojo jaja.


----------



## until (8 Oct 2009)

Como mulder no amplia,.....sino que chochea...!

te paso este enlace
Progra Cueva: Quien me Visita ? [ Track IP ]

espero que te sirva...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Un colega mio trabajo ahí, me contó historias alicnantes sobre el mal ambiente y las malas formas que se gastaban...



Yo he visto a clientes llorando por no hacer backups... con eso te lo digo todo...


----------



## Sleepwalk (8 Oct 2009)

*Ideas de inversión de Morgan Stanley*

*Buen fin de semana que en Valencia mañana es fiesta.
Saludos.*

Los analistas de Morgan Stanley, en su último informe de estrategia de inversión mundial, nos dan cinco claves para buscar las compañías que se pueden beneficiar más de la situación económica actual.

Mantenemos nuestra visión sobre el mercado y esperamos que el S&P 500 se mantenga en un amplio rango de 800-1200. El apalancamiento para maximizar el crecimiento es importante, pero estmoas buscando acciones que no solo se aprovechen de la fortaleza económica, que todavía tiene incertidumbres y que alternará periodos de optimismo y pesimismo.

1. Acciones de gran capitalización y calidad. Existen acciones que se han quedado rezagadas en el rally y con alto descuento frente a los valores de crecimiento y baja calidad. Los sectores que nos gustan son Telecomunicaciones, Bebidas & Tabaco y Farmacéuticas.

2. El mundo hace lo que Asia y los Emergentes necesitan. Comprar compañías que venden en estos mercados. Nos gustan Servicios & Equipamiento para Energéticas, Equipos de Servicios Sanitarios, Energía Solar y Eólica, Recursos Básicos, marcas de Farma y Software.

3. Comprar Productores frente a Consumo (comprar los conductores del crecimiento y no el crecimiento en sí mismo). Comprar commodities, material de molienda y productores de cobre.

4. Comprar poder de fijación de precios. Continuamos buscando compañías que tengan un fuerte imagen de marca, valor de franquicia y/o habilidad para compensar los costes. Nos gusta Productos para el Hogar y Personales, Tabaco, Grandes Energéticas y Transporte (Ferrocarril).

5. Acciones que consiguen girar sus resultados con alto apalancamiento operativo (no es necesario que sean de alta calidad). Pueden no parecer baratas en los fundamentales actuales pero pueden ganar cuota de mercado, ampliar márgenes y/o con exposición a regiones/productos de más rápido crecimiento.

Cartera para sobreponderar Calidad en Europa: Nestle, Compass Group, Total, SAP, Roche, Repsol, RWE, Novartis, Imperial Tobacco y BP.

- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## bertok (8 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo he visto a clientes llorando por no hacer backups... con eso te lo digo todo...



jojojo que me LOL. 

A esos yo no los pagaba ......


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2009)

Estas no paran de subir ya llevan un ¡42% hoy!

Y aun están bien para entrar...

EntreMed, Inc. - Google Finance

edito: 5 minutos después ya llevan un ¡50%! si pestañean se lo pierden.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Kujiré es una campeona, parece que acertó con la resistencia de GTXI...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Estas no paran de subir ya llevan un ¡42% hoy!
> 
> Y aun están bien para entrar...
> 
> EntreMed, Inc. - Google Finance



Mulder, tiene maximos anuales en 0,86.. mejor esperar a que los rompa... a ver que pasa mañana... creo que debemos de preparar una lista nueva... la añado a las otras 2 antes comentadas...


----------



## aksarben (8 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Oh my god!
> 
> ¡Esto está lleno de informáticos de charcutera y juankers!
> 
> ...



¡Esto está lleno de gentuza! 

¿A qué te dedicas ahora? Por darnos ideas, que no eres el único que se ve de mayor machacando teclas...


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder, tiene maximos anuales en 0,86.. mejor esperar a que los rompa... a ver que pasa mañana... creo que debemos de preparar una lista nueva... la añado a las otras 2 antes comentadas...



Pues ahora está en 0.87....+57% que bestia!

edito: menos de 1 minuto tras escribir el post 0.90...0.929....diossss


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Mulder.. ya podemos comprar las acciones esas... jaja cómo suben!! 0,88 parece que quiere ir al 1,00


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

0,92... mierda...

Muy buen ojo mulder... estaremos atentos mañana!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Oct 2009)

Que pasada, ya podían dar ese petardazo las Ariad...


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Oct 2009)

Buen cierre de las hythiam, lo que más me ha gustado es que querían más, pero claro las ventas de última hora...

Las Aria, bueno ya llegará su momento...

Buenas noches ^^!


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2009)

Al final 0.93 desde el 0.57 al empezar hoy +63.16%

Casi na...


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

Si, están creando tensión con las ARIAd... mucha gente venderá....


----------



## donpepito (8 Oct 2009)

Mulder... esas son PUMP AND DUMP... hay que vigilar los próx días...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Mulder DP va a estar orgulloso de ti mañana por localizar esta joya XD!

También hace tema de canceres... parece que están de moda...


----------



## tonuel (8 Oct 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Buen fin de semana que en Valencia mañana es fiesta.



Si eso mismo digo yo... nos vemos el martes 13, y cuidado con Bernanke... 



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (8 Oct 2009)

mierda considerable de cierre en mi opinión, espero que se cumpla mañana lo que comentabas del gap alcista Mulder, aunque no lo veo


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mulder... esas son PUMP AND DUMP... hay que vigilar los próx días...



Voy a verla ahora en diario a ver que tal baila, pero te adelanto que la he elegido porque su gráfico semanal, a diferencia de las demás bios, era alcista. Las demás no me gustan y las veo ligeramente bajistas o laterales.

Es decir, que yo creo que esta tiene cuerda para un rato largo, de todos modos ahora le doy un repaso a ver que tal se queda con la subida de hoy.


----------



## Kujire (8 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Kujiré es una campeona, parece que acertó con la resistencia de GTXI...



Gracias

Enhorabuena a los de HYTM, los de ANDS!, los de Electronic Arts (tengo la espinita de las Onty de hoy, pero como dije a largo no debería haber problemas aunque me imaginaba que estaba muy peligrosa.)

Por cierto, lo de GTXI ....ha sido suerte, lo único que quería es que no cometieras un error, ... comprando más caro claro. al final 10.55$,


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Voy a verla ahora en diario a ver que tal baila, pero te adelanto que la he elegido porque su gráfico semanal, a diferencia de las demás bios, era alcista. Las demás no me gustan y las veo ligeramente bajistas o laterales.
> 
> Es decir, que yo creo que esta tiene cuerda para un rato largo, de todos modos ahora le doy un repaso a ver que tal se queda con la subida de hoy.



mulder mañana gap añ alza, leche para corregir.. se pasa de frenada y nosotros entramos... creo que a 0,70 podemos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Oct 2009)

Los que lleven HYTM qué vais a hacer?yo estoy por soltar lastre a 0,80, un 50%, y poner un stop profit por el resto si aguanta...


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2009)

Pues mi programa, que se basa en el histórico del Yahoo finance, no la baja, creo que mañana si estará. Con Aria no me pasa esto.

Si aguanto hasta más de las 12 despierto haré otro intento y si no mañana lo contaré.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Oct 2009)

No entiendo muy bien lo que dices Mulder... mañana me contarás supongo... me pongo con el master....

(Soy un vampiro)


----------



## Sleepwalk (9 Oct 2009)

*Los expertos discrepan sobre la tendencia del mercado bursátil*

Bloomberg

Los pronósticos de Wall Street sobre el crecimiento más rápido de los beneficios de las empresas estadounidenses en veinte años está haciendo que algunos de los mayores inversores en renta variable discrepen de las pesimistas previsiones del famoso gestor de Pacific Investment Management (Pimco), Bill Gross.

Los gestores de capitales están apostando a que más de dos años de menguantes beneficios —el periodo más prolongado desde la Gran Depresión— acabarán en 2010, cuando el beneficio neto suba un 26%, según datos compilados por Bloomberg. Gross, que administra el mayor fondo de bonos del mundo en Pimco, dice que la economía no crecerá lo suficientemente rápido para sustentar el tirón alcista más pronunciado desde los años treinta, y que la rentabilidad de los recursos propios de las compañías se limitará al 5% anual.







Al índice Standard&Poor’s 500 parece que se le ha acabado la gasolina tras subir un 52% desde los mínimos de marzo —el 60% en el caso del Ibex español— anticipando una recuperación estadounidense de la primera recesión global desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial. En un sondeo de Bloomberg, 3.800 analistas pronostican que los beneficios se recuperarán el año próximo.

Los analistas más optimistas aseguran que las acciones están baratas porque los pronósticos indican que los beneficios subirán un 54% en los dos próximos años, el incremento más pronunciado desde el 64% del periodo 1986 a 1988.

“La recuperación mundial en los mercados bursátiles se extenderá hasta 2010 porque la gente buscará ganar más dinero del que puede conseguir invirtiendo en bonos del Gobierno o conservando su efectivo”, dijo en una entrevista Anne Richards, directora de inversión de Aberdeen Asset Management, el mayor gestor de capitales de Escocia. “Hay una lluvia de efectivo buscando activos que generen ingresos”, dijo Richards, que supervisa 129.000 millones de libras (207.000 millones de dólares/140.000 millones de euros). “Esa lluvia de dinero servirá de apoyo el año próximo”.

Los inversores estadounidenses tienen 3,5 billones de dólares en efectivo, una proporción mayor que los activos netos de las compañías del índice S&P 500 en la cúspide del mercado en 2007, según datos compilados por Investment Company Institute en Washington y Bloomberg hasta el 28 de septiembre.

Al mismo tiempo, los tipos de interés en todo el mundo están en niveles mínimos récord o cerca de ellos. Y ese dinero sólo puede encontrar ahora mismo una buena rentabilidad en la bolsa.







Los expertos discrepan sobre la tendencia del mercado bursátil | Negocios.com


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hasta esta mañana no he podido tener el gráfico actualizado de ENMD.

Mi análisis dice que sigue estando interesante para entrar y no veo peligro en el horizonte, pero está muy volátil y sería conveniente tener cuidado antes de dar la orden para hacerlo a buen precio. Además ayer dejó una bonita envolvente alcista en el gráfico diario.

Tal vez hoy haga un pull-back al máximo anual anterior en 0.86 para volver a subir más, en 0.95 hay una resistencia que no pudo atravesar el año pasado mientras bajaba, por eso también sería interesante entrar si logra superarla, en este caso podría irse bastante rápido hacia los 1.2$.

Los futuros llevan dos días aburridísimos, aunque hoy no hemos tenido gap exagerado y podría haber movimiento.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Oct 2009)

He cogido la ola,
Mini-ibex entrada 11775.


----------



## pyn (9 Oct 2009)

Pecata, compraste muy próxima a máximos ¿no? Hemos vuelto a tocar los 1189X y vuelta para abajo.

¿Alguien sabe que le pas a GAMESA alguna noticia? Supongo que será tema de cambio de presidente no?


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Pecata, compraste muy próxima a máximos ¿no? Hemos vuelto a tocar los 1189X y vuelta para abajo.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe que le pas a GAMESA alguna noticia? Supongo que será tema de cambio de presidente no?



No, el rango de Mini-ibex de hoy es 11750-11850. Yo he entrado en 11775.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Pecata, compraste muy próxima a máximos ¿no? Hemos vuelto a tocar los 1189X y vuelta para abajo.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe que le pas a GAMESA alguna noticia? Supongo que será tema de cambio de presidente no?



sí, lo del cambio de presidente, 

mucho ojo, llevaba unos días coqueteando con la muerte


----------



## until (9 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe que le pas a GAMESA alguna noticia? Supongo que será tema de cambio de presidente no?



Desde no se que gestora bajaron la recomendacion y precio objetivo a 14 €


----------



## Bambi (9 Oct 2009)

Buenos días,
pues de nuevo estamos ahí. Si, ahí mismo, yamentienden. No les digo ná y les digo tó.


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2009)

No veo muy clara la situación, estos tirones al alza y a la baja no tienen mucho sentido, empezamos y terminamos en el mismo sitio, en el Stoxx ni siquiera somos capaces de superar máximos del día anterior.

El entorno sigue sin gustarme.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Oct 2009)

pyn si quieres saber algo de las gamesas pregúntale a Apolo Creed que controla.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> pyn si quieres saber algo de las gamesas pregúntale a Apolo Creed que controla.



Jur

¿hace tiempo que no se le ve?, ¿ha pegado el pelotazo?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Hasta esta mañana no he podido tener el gráfico actualizado de ENMD.
> 
> ...




Mulder yo voy a poner una orden de compra a 0,70, y me voy a guardar un dinero por si baja mas ampliar las acciones, por lo menos es lo que me canta el gráfico.. ya en el AH venía en rojo, aunque no creo que tengamos gap a la baja si no al revés...


----------



## pyn (9 Oct 2009)

Como pierda el soporte de los 14€ entonces nos vamos a los 12 del tirón.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Oct 2009)

Caidita de Roma, saltó el stop.


----------



## pyn (9 Oct 2009)

pecata que no haces caso, estamos demasiado lejos de los máximos, si rope claramente los 11900 entonces sí que es momento de entrada. 

De todos modos, hoy hay datos importantes y seguro que habrá buena volatilidad para el trading.


----------



## pyn (9 Oct 2009)

Donde dice lejos quería decir cerca evidentemente .


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Oct 2009)

pyn, llevas acciones de Telvent? yo las estuve mirando a 14 USD... menuda tendencia que llevan... estaría bien que Kuji nos diera un análisis de ellas... si corrigen lo harán de lo lindo... y podremos volver a entrar a 6 USD...


----------



## pyn (9 Oct 2009)

Mi cartera está mas seca que el coño de la barbie (con perdón) sólo llevo nuestras maravillosas ARIAD compradas en casi máximos. El resto del efectivo lo voy invirtiendo en futuros miniibex. No soy mucho de acciones, me gusta más los futuros, y cuando no tenga miles de millones de cosas que leer, me pondré a fondo con las opciones que creo que son aún mejores (beneficio/riesgo).


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Oct 2009)

Menudo bajón.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Oct 2009)

Buenos y cansados días ^__^!

Adoro cuando Yahoo cambia lo del target de las acciones:
Hytm--> 1y Target Est: 4.00

Ni de coña vamos... pero y si..?? jaja

Un saludo...

Joo... siento envidia, tenía que haber guardado algo para jugar con los minis... jajaja


----------



## donpepito (9 Oct 2009)

Buenos días.

Volveremos de nuevo a los días extraordinarios de GAMESA... será una señal de venta, para lo demás???


----------



## donpepito (9 Oct 2009)

Yahoo... y barclays tiene buenos precios objetivos ONEYEAR para ARIAd .... que me pongo tontorrón... XD


Opsss.... como está la Stone... hummm.... adecentada... el otro día en el yate... perdió la compostura...





SIN TECHO... NO SIN DIENTES!!!! de ahí que estaba en campaña ... la ONG obligaba!!!


----------



## pyn (9 Oct 2009)

GAMESA se va a los 12 la próxima semana, igual es un indicio de que nos quedamos sin fuelle. ¿Cuantas veces nos hemos dado con los 11900?Yo no veo clara la tendencia alcista en estos momentos.


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Opsss.... como está la Stone... hummm.... adecentada... el otro día en el yate... perdió la compostura...



Esta es MILF de Bentley


----------



## until (9 Oct 2009)

Barack Obama gana el Nobel de la Paz 2009 en Cincodias.com


----------



## Promotor alucinado (9 Oct 2009)

Por si acaso algun@ no lo sabe:

http://es.biz.yahoo.com/09102009/185/bolsa-espanola-abrira-lunes-fiesta-hispanidad.html



> Madrid, 9 oct (EFE).- *Las cuatro bolsas españolas (Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao y Valencia) abrirán sus puertas el próximo lunes, 12 de octubre, a pesar de la celebración del día de la Hispanidad*, según el calendario aprobado para 2009 por la Sociedad de Bolsas.
> 
> Las cuatro bolsas españolas mantienen desde 1998 un calendario de sesiones unificado, con el fin de que no se produzcan distorsiones en los precios de los valores y se evite en lo posible arbitrajes entre las diferentes plazas bursátiles.
> 
> ...




Saludos.


----------



## carvil (9 Oct 2009)

Buenos dias 


En el E-Mini SP 500 estamos de momento otra vez en terreno de nadie, habrá que esperar.


P.D. A Obama le habrán dado el premio por hacer las paces con Hillary .

Por cierto la Academia es sueca no noruega estos de CincoDias 


Salu2


----------



## until (9 Oct 2009)

La decision/fallo se da en Oslo , Noruega


----------



## carvil (9 Oct 2009)

until dijo:


> La decision/fallo se da en Oslo , Noruega




El premio lo concede Norwegian Nobel Committee

Obama has as President created a new climate in international politics. Multilateral diplomacy has regained a central position, with emphasis on the role that the United Nations and other international institutions can play. Dialogue and negotiations are preferred as instruments for resolving even the most difficult international conflicts. The vision of a world free from nuclear arms has powerfully stimulated disarmament and arms control negotiations. Thanks to Obama's initiative, the USA is now playing a more constructive role in meeting the great climatic challenges the world is confronting. Democracy and human rights are to be strengthened.

Es que los tengo un poco mania  con el titular de Burbuja.info "Los agoreros de la burbuja inmobiliari

Edito: En el E-Mini hemos perdido el canal que nos lleva a la zona de máximos la resistencia está en 1067.25 por ahora

Salu2


----------



## donpepito (9 Oct 2009)

Chameleon... Vueling.. ha subido +100% desde que hablamos de ella... hace unos 3 / meses... creo recordar???


----------



## donpepito (9 Oct 2009)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="633"><tbody><tr nowrap="" align="right"><td class="TABLA" align="right">16/10/2007</td><td class="TABLA">*16,16*</td><td class="TABLA">13,78</td><td class="TABLA">17,3 %</td><td class="TABLA">16,50</td><td class="TABLA">13,78</td><td class="TABLA">3.908.099</td></tr><tr><td colspan="7">




</td></tr><tr nowrap="" align="right"><td class="TABLA" align="right">15/10/2007</td><td class="TABLA">*13,78*</td><td class="TABLA">15,75</td><td class="TABLA">-17,5 %</td><td class="TABLA">16,50</td><td class="TABLA">13,70</td><td class="TABLA">4.178.699</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## donpepito (9 Oct 2009)

Mulder... esto es tecnologia punta aplicada al consumo.... quizás salga a bolsa. 

Silly Ice Cream


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mulder... esto es tecnologia punta aplicada al consumo.... quizás salga a bolsa.
> 
> Silly Ice Cream



Si, ya puedo imaginar grandes megacentros silly ice cream por todas las grandes urbes


----------



## spheratu (9 Oct 2009)

Hola hamijos,alguno de ustedes usa el Metastock? que tal es?


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2009)

como se nota el puente


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2009)

Hoy llevan todo el día soltando con incisos alcistas, si en el Stoxx perforamos el mínimo de ayer en 2855 creo que podríamos empezar a ver algo de tendencia.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Oct 2009)

El lunes el Ibex va a volar... por el puente...

Como vamos en el PM?

Alguna reco Kuji?


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Oct 2009)

Esto se está poniendo seriamente guanil.
Mulder, ¿cómo lo ves?


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Esto se está poniendo seriamente guanil.
> Mulder, ¿cómo lo ves?



Guanil también, pero aun estamos muy laterales, a ver si con los gringos tenemos por fin algo de tendencia.

Hoy ya no hay datos de importancia, así que no está muy claro aun por donde vamos a ir.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Oct 2009)

Qué parado está el tema.. y yo aquí nervioso por la apertura... Wataru andas por ahí ¿?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Oct 2009)

Mulder: 

THLD +15% en el PM...

ENMD -7,5%

Hoy van a estar muy interesantes para un intradía...


----------



## Burney (9 Oct 2009)

buenas a todos:

Creo que hay que vigilar el 1060 del contado del SP500. Para seguir siendo alcistas no se debería perder ese nivel.

Suerte


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Oct 2009)

Tonuel se está perdiendo el guano, con eso de que es fiesta en Valencia.


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2009)

Yo ya no se a donde vamos cuanto más lo miro más dudas tengo de si subiremos o bajaremos


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo ya no se a donde vamos cuanto más lo miro más dudas tengo de si subiremos o bajaremos



Pues a mi mas bien me parece lo contrario...


----------



## Kujire (9 Oct 2009)

Buenos otoñales días

ARIA continúa desarrollando el entorno lateral-bajista, sin embargo no descarto un pequeño rebote si los alcistas se lo toman un poco en serio. Tengan paciencia



> ---08/09 nada nuevo de momento, aunque la tendencia pasa a lateral desde bajista. Eso quiere decir que nos mantenemos a la espera que decida



DPTR está lateraleando, pero en el horizonte la tendencia sigue alcista, por lo que estamos en equilibrio... deberíamos ir buscando un catalizador para proseguir la subida



> --- 08/10 hemos hecho una pequeña "paradinha" en la subida, parece quealguine se quería subir al auto



ERTS dejen correr las ganancias y disfruten de la cabalgada



> --- 08/10 la añadimos... se encuentra alcista, así que ha disfrutar de la subida,



HTYM "habemus rebote" peeeeeero... no todo pinta liso y llano para Wataru_ y Luca. Nos ha dado señal de largos, peeero como el caso de ONTY, tenemos una presión bajista importante, por lo que no la van a dejar subir lo que les gustaría. A ver, calcular ésto con exactitud es complejo, y no les puedo asegurar que veamos los .80$ ( a no ser que descubran la cura contra la tontería zapateril )... No nos vamos abajo... pero nos va a costar ir hacia arriba 



> --- 08/10 casi hemos completando el ciclo, parece que tenemos rebote en la lontananza.... habrá que confirmarlo, tengan la plata preparada




KOOL empezó bien...y acabó mal, peeero de momento seguimos viendo al norte, el volúmen está por lo suelos así que todo lo que subamos en volúmen será para bien.



> --- 08/10 seguimos como ayer a punto de continuar la tendencia al norte




LGND aunque no lo parezca seguimos bien, sé que están a punto de capitular, pero tengan fé...se nota que hay miedo pero nos ha dado señal de rebote, pero yo esperaría a confirmarla ... dado que puede ser múy débil. Paciencia



> ... 08/10 bien bien, lo tenemos todo anuestro favor, tengan la plata preparada, estamos a puntito de rebotar



GTXI debería comenzar a frenarse ..... para comenzar un rebotillo, ... más que nunca tengan paciencia y esperen confirmación, de momento todo pinta bien... pero estamos 50/50, si nos pasamos....nos podríamos caer



> --- 08/10 ha hecho mínimo en 10.76$, no debemos dar este precio como garante de nada, sin embargo estamos en el camino de completar el movimiento bajista.




ONTY seguimos con las espadas preparadas, ayer nos hizo un estraño ... nos volvemos un par de días atrás en el tiempo 
y esperamos que el soporte aguante, esperamos fuera. Si ya están dentro, vigilen el mínimo 4.54$, deberíamos mantenerlo....



> ---08/10 está empezando una nueva tendencia, y parece que quieren que se suban a ella. Yo iría con precaución, de momento es un lateral débil, pero no tenemos nada raro en el horizonte, ésto sigue siendo válido->"Entrada <5$ y salida(stop) cerca de 5.32$, entrada con volúmen. En mi opinión es un mero rebote... pero aki nadie conoce el futuro"



CYCC debería ir empezando a subir pausadamente, puede que lo veamos hoy.... aunque tengo mis dudas, de cualquiere forma seguimos alcistas ...aunque menos



> --- 08/10 nos hemos ralentizado un poco, aunque de momento seguimos alcistas y buscando algún catalizador para seguir la marcha



ANDS ha dado su primera señal de querer acabar con la pesadilla, me gusta, porque lo han hecho sobre la campana, justo a tiempo, por lo que nos podría confirmar hoy una posible entrada, tengan preparada la plata. Atentos a 2.25$, teniendo señal de alarma en 2.17$



> ---08/10 el sufrimiento de sus inversores está siendo duro pero todo sigue correcto y a largo debemos estar tranquil@s. Van a seguir sufriendo un poco más, relájense que estamos a punto de acabar con la pesadilla



CLDX seguimos corrigiendo y seguimos alcistas a largo, yo no me preocuparía.... si no lo soportan apaguen el monitor, "ojos que no ven,... bolsillo que no se preocupa"



> ---08/10 debería empezar a "corregir" al alza si desea hacer algo, practicamente ha clavado lo del día anterior, quizás esté un poco enfadada después de las calabazas de DP.
> 
> Actualización Insider: Ex-nena de DP Ojo!



Para su info: La compra de estas acciones supone un alto riesgo de pérdida de su capital, así que valoren su riesgo.

-----------------------

Podemos ampliar la lista de las que vean interesante e ir eliminando las que no tengan interés o están muy paradas--- las iremos vigilando pero reportar diriamente algo que apenas se mueve es perder dinero, y akí tenemos que ganarle que hay muchas facturas que pagar, así que pueden dar candidatos para entrar y salir de la lista

:SE ABRE LA VEDA:​


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Oct 2009)

Buenas Tardes ^__^!

Recién me conecto... veremos que nos trae la tarde... jaja
Y si Kuji, los .80 aún están lejos sniff... pero paciencia .

Es que no tiene sentido eso de poner los stops tan ajustados en una empresa de 35 mill... es muy peque...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Oct 2009)

Puf HYTM se ha comido el GAP en un santiamén.. seguro que han roto muchos stops...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Oct 2009)

Kuji, hay mucha gente corta en HYTM? porque es lo que parece.. a ver si los cierran...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Oct 2009)

Me tengo que marchar.. dejo esto abierto y sin stops... que sea lo que Dios quiera...


----------



## Burney (9 Oct 2009)

Por cierto, he hecho una pequeña entradilla esta mañana en mi querida NHH a 4.58.

Las voy a aguantar mientras estén por encima del 4,65 que la han estado parando antes

PD: Saltado el stop y vendidas a 4,64. He sacado un pellizquin y he hecho movimiento (en R4 si haces x operaciones al mes tienes 5 posiciones gratis).


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2009)

las gam se caen por el barranco


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Oct 2009)

Bueno yo sigo sin ver esto claro asi que me voy a ir a dar una vueltita.


----------



## donpepito (9 Oct 2009)

Esta tarde no estaré por aquí.... nos vemos luego, buen fin de semana, a los que se vayan de puente!


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2009)

Que aburrimiento de sesión, no hay nada que hacer, pretenden dejarlo todo colgando hasta ya veremos cuando.


----------



## carvil (9 Oct 2009)

Buenas tardes 


Sólo veremos movimiento si atacamos los maximos intradia, sino estaremos flotando.


Salu2


----------



## Burney (9 Oct 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> 
> Sólo veremos movimiento si atacamos los maximos intradia, sino estaremos flotando.
> ...



SP500 contado por arriba 1080.

SP500 contado por abajo 1060.

Esos son los "limites". El primero que caiga avisará del siguiente movimiento.


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Oct 2009)

Buenas tardes
Vendidos los 2 cortos que tenía -16.77%

Abierto largo de ibex en 11726.
Es un o.t.m. pa remontar rapidito


----------



## carvil (9 Oct 2009)

Burney dijo:


> SP500 contado por arriba 1080.
> 
> SP500 contado por abajo 1060.
> 
> Esos son los "limites". El primero que caiga avisará del siguiente movimiento.




Yo el nivel por abajo lo situo en 1040 en SPX


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2009)

¿alguien tiene algún sistema que le haga ganar en laterales infumables como este?

Es solo curiosidad.


----------



## Burney (9 Oct 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Yo el nivel por abajo lo situo en 1040 en SPX
> 
> 
> Salu2



yo estaba hablando del muy corto plazo... en el lateral en el que estamos

si se pierde el 1060 pues habria meneo hasta mas o menos ese nivel que comentas...



Mulder dijo:


> ¿alguien tiene algún sistema que le haga ganar en laterales infumables como este?
> 
> Es solo curiosidad.



yo conozco un sistema: el de comprar en el soporte del lateral y vender en la resistencia 

eso si, cuando lo rompa o eres vivo con el stop o te despluman vivo


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿alguien tiene algún sistema que le haga ganar en laterales infumables como este?
> 
> Es solo curiosidad.



Warrants inLine SG


----------



## carvil (9 Oct 2009)

Burney dijo:


> yo estaba hablando del muy corto plazo... en el lateral en el que estamos
> 
> 
> Ah! es que según está el patio..... pues es que no espero nada.... por eso pensé que te referías a un plazo mayor.
> ...


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2009)

Burney dijo:


> yo conozco un sistema: el de comprar en el soporte del lateral y vender en la resistencia
> 
> eso si, cuando lo rompa o eres vivo con el stop o te despluman vivo



Bien, me esperaba esa respuesta  ¿pero como detectas si estamos en lateral o tendencia? porque creo que esa es la madre del cordero.


----------



## Burney (9 Oct 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Ah! es que según está el patio..... pues es que no espero nada.... por eso pensé que te referías a un plazo mayor.
> 
> 
> Yo estos tiempos muertos los aprovecho para estudiar futuras "víctimas"
> ...



yo creo que rompiendo a la baja el 1060... se acabaría el "aburrimiento"... (20 puntos del SP no son moco de pavo). S2



Mulder dijo:


> Bien, me esperaba esa respuesta  ¿pero como detectas si estamos en lateral o tendencia? porque creo que esa es la madre del cordero.



dos maximos y nos minimos en el mismo nivel

dificil saber por donde romperá... pero para los traders más aguerridos pues es cosa de ir comprando en soportes y vendiendo en resistencias hasta que uno de los dos sea violado en cuyo caso pies para que os quiero

PD: Edito, no se puede saber pero se puede intuir. Normalmente suelen ser planas y rompen en la dirección precedente. Si venia de un tramo alcista lo rompe al alza y viceversa. Edito de nuevo, cuando llega en una onda 5 entonces he visto varias veces que han sido señales de giro.


----------



## Burney (9 Oct 2009)

Esos laterales son ideales abriendo cortos por debajo del soporte y largos por encima de la resistencia

por ejemplo un lateral 10,80-11, pues abrir cortos en 10,77 y largos en 11,03

suelen ser entradas bastante seguras...

Entre los stops de los que quieren salir porque tenian posicion inversa y los de los quieren entrar en busca de una nueva tendencia...


----------



## carvil (9 Oct 2009)

Burney según mi punto de vista estamos ligeramente más alcistas que bajistas( Aunque ya comenté que no se apoya en volúmen) 

Por eso no me planteo para hoy que bajemos esos 20 puntos


Pero ojalá ocurriese algo 


Salu2


----------



## Burney (9 Oct 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Burney según mi punto de vista estamos ligeramente más alcistas que bajistas( Aunque ya comenté que no se apoya en volúmen)
> 
> Por eso no me planteo para hoy que bajemos esos 20 puntos
> 
> ...



yo sigo pensando que romperemos al alza y que estamos corrigiendo lateralmente la fuerte sobrecompra del impulso anterior...

de todas formas, esa directriz alcista a la que estamos pullbackeando... conviene tenerla en cuenta por si acaso...

lo más seguro ahora es estar fuera y esperar a que nos indiquen el _nuevo camino_... (por eso he salido de las NHH tan rapidamente)


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2009)

Pues yo creo que nos acabaremos cayendo, mientras se corrige la sobrecompra también aparecen señales de distribución. Ahora mismo el S&P contado está en verde muy paliducho.

Y las Aria's a 2.03! :


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que nos acabaremos cayendo, mientras se corrige la sobrecompra también aparecen señales de distribución. Ahora mismo el S&P contado está en verde muy paliducho.
> 
> Y las Aria's a 2.03! :



..hasta 1,7 que pueden llegar más de uno estará tirándose de los pelos


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2009)

El Stoxx ha hecho triple suelo en 2862, no hay cuarta vez, si llega ahí de nuevo se irá con toda seguridad más abajo. Lo que no se, es cuanto más abajo, las Arias recuperando fuelle.

El S&P con muchas ganas de bajar pero sin conseguirlo del todo.


----------



## donpepito (9 Oct 2009)

OPssss...!!!! Mulder acabo de lllegar ... la recomendación de DP HF, de ayer!!!


Cardium Therapeutics Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## multi (9 Oct 2009)

Tela como están las THLD...

...Y yo arrastrando unas tristes CEGE....


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2009)

Los hummers ya han perdido su glamour

GM vende el fabricante de todoterrenos Hummer a la empresa china Tengzhong - 9/10/09 - 1605115 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> OPssss...!!!! Mulder acabo de lllegar ... la recomendación de DP HF, de ayer!!!
> 
> Cardium Therapeutics Inc. - Google Finance



Me too! 

Si llevas algunas yo de ti las soltaría ahora, estos pepinazos los están haciendo para vender caro mientras distribuyen.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Oct 2009)

Ya sabemos por que juanluis dijo lo de los 17mil del ibex...


La crisis destapa la cultura de alcohol, drogas e inversión en la City de Londres - 8/10/09 - 1600939 - elEconomista.es


----------



## LOLO08 (9 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ..hasta 1,7 que pueden llegar más de uno estará tirándose de los pelos



Ahí las estaré esperando yo, le entraré fuerte. Antes muerto que sencillo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Oct 2009)

Que alguien me explique dos cosas:

1- ¿Por qué, de repente, el ibex se hace el remolón y cierra a 200 puntos de máximos cuando el S&P está en máximos?

2- ¿Por qué en los últimos días, a medida que se acerca la apertura americana, el Ibex se desinfla?

No sé si pasa igual con otros índices europeos porque sólo sigo el Ibex pero me estoy planteando pasarme a otro índice, ya se empieza a hablar en USA de los engaños de la banca española, ahí está la profecía peponiana y no quiero que me pille largo un "desacople" del Ibex respecto de otras bolsas.







A lo mejor son cosas mías pero el Ibex está muucho menos alegre que hace unas semanas, además me da mal rollo que aparezca telefónica a sostener el tinglado.

Los últimos días, el Ibex, cuando ha subido, lo ha hecho un poco a traición, aprovechando la apertura, el poco volumen y eso.

¿Alguien más ha notado algo raro?, ¿estarán distribuyendo en la zona 11900-11600?


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2009)

SAN, BBVA y TEL forman parte del mismo pelotón. Unos aprietan y los otros chupan rueda. Ahora le toca a TEL.


----------



## LOLO08 (9 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ya sabemos por que juanluis dijo lo de los 17mil del ibex...
> 
> 
> La crisis destapa la cultura de alcohol, drogas e inversión en la City de Londres - 8/10/09 - 1600939 - elEconomista.es



Una ráfaga de dopamina

""""Hay científicos que afirman que no es casualidad que la cocaína y el trading vayan de la mano muchas veces. Ambas actividades suponen asumir ciertos riesgos y tienen unos efectos similares sobre el cerebro, al elevar los niveles de la dopamina, la hormona de la felicidad, señala Trevor Robbins, profesor de neurología cognitiva de la Universidad de Cambridge.

Así, hay estudios que demuestran que las personas que adoptan conductas relacionadas con el riesgo tienen un nivel muy elevado de receptores de dopamina y tienen una tendencia mayor a convertirse en adictos.""".


----------



## tarrito (9 Oct 2009)

Una pregunta para los que usáis renta4.
¿Cómo puedo ver el gráfico del S&P 500?
Pongo SPX:IND ó SPX y no sale nada


----------



## LOLO08 (9 Oct 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Una pregunta para los que usáis renta4.
> ¿Cómo puedo ver el gráfico del S&P 500?
> Pongo SPX:IND ó SPX y no sale nada



y este??

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=^GSPC


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> SAN, BBVA y TEL forman parte del mismo pelotón. Unos aprietan y los otros chupan rueda. Ahora le toca a TEL.



Pues lo está haciendo mucho peor que BBVA y SAN, la verdad.

En otro orden de cosas, respecto a los famosos 2400 millones de euros en futuros que alguien compró el otro día, ¿se sabe algo?

Ya sé que la temporada de presentación de resultados está ahí, puede que los bancos vuelvan a ganar dinero a patadas pero podría ser que alguien sepa algo más gordo, se me ha ocurrido lo siguiente:

Bancos quebrados----> rescate-----> bancos en beneficios el trimestre pasado----> niquelado completado y fase financiera finiquitada.

Tiene que comenzar la fase fiscal porque el déficit fiscal está disparado, hay que reducir gastos----> Obama premio Nobel de la Paz----> retirada de Irak.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Oct 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Que alguien me explique dos cosas:
> 
> 1- ¿Por qué, de repente, el ibex se hace el remolón y cierra a 200 puntos de máximos cuando el S&P está en máximos?
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo,estan soltando a lo bestia,me estoy fijando mucho en San,BBVA y Tel.
En San sueltan a mansalva en las cercanias de 11,20 el max es 11,25 pero desde ayer ni los huele,no lo dejan subir de todo lo que estan soltando.

Estan subiendo a BBVA,es la que menos pinta de bajar que tiene de las 3 al no estar en max anuales como san y tel.

En Tel hoy a sido de pelicula,estaba para ponerme corto y al llegar a 19,70 tenia una posi de venta de mas de 300.000 acc que se a tripeado en segundos... eso me dio muy mal rollo,de repente se fue lentamente hasta los 19 empapelando a diestro y siniestro.

Yo digo que estan soltando,pero tienen tanto que lo tienen que hacer en varios dias,yo creo que se puenen tirar asi distribuyendo 2 semanas tranquilamente.esto no quita que subamos ya que las manos fuertes sueltan en maximos,que para eso nos han traido hasta casi los 12mil.


----------



## tarrito (9 Oct 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> y este??
> 
> http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=^GSPC



Gracias! pero me gustaría poder verlo desde los gráficos de Renta4

No me tachéis de spammer, please! que os conozco


----------



## tarrito (9 Oct 2009)

Para Benditaliquidez. A lo de: "En otro orden de cosas, respecto a los famosos 2400 millones de euros en futuros que alguien compró el otro día, ¿se sabe algo?"

El comentario que cito se hizo ayer en este mismo hilo. Puede ser esa una posible respuesta.




las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas gente...
> 
> Ayer se produjo la penúltima inyección de liquidez de la FED via subasta POMO (1.300 millones de dólares). Solo queda una última subasta, el próximo martes día 13, donde distribuirán los 4.000 millones de dólares que les quedan, de los 300.000 millones que han ido inyectando al mercado desde Marzo. Vamos, que se acabaran las inyecciones dejándonos en máximos anuales...


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Oct 2009)

¿desde qué hora hasta qué hora es el AH del Nasdaq? 
¿cuanto tiempo dura?
¿es como nuestra subasta?
¿se pueden comprar y vender acciones entonces?

Graciaaaaaaas.


----------



## Burney (10 Oct 2009)

Wenas... qué jodidillo el cierre de las ARIAs... y eso que los indices han cerrado subiendo... parece que sí o sí la quieren llevar al 1,80 y "valeyá" 

por cierto, DP por si es de tu interés... mira que intercambio más notable... no creo que sea muy normal un intercambio con ese volumen en el AH... :

After Hours 
Time (ET) After Hours 
Price After Hours 
Share Volume 
17:41 $ 2.07 200 
17:24 $ 2.07 1,400 
17:23 $ 2.06 800 
17:23 $ 2.06 1,000 
17:22 $ 2.06 1,000 
17:16 $ 2.06 100 
16:47 $ 2.06 500 
16:13 $ 2.02 700 
16:01 $ 2.01 219,500 
16:00 $ 2.05 100



pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿desde qué hora hasta qué hora es el AH del Nasdaq?
> ¿cuanto tiempo dura?
> ¿es como nuestra subasta?
> ¿se pueden comprar y vender acciones entonces?
> ...



desde que cierra USA hasta... creo que las 12 hora de aqui...

no, allí se siguen intercambiando acciones, aqui no se intercambia hasta que se termina la subasta
se puede operar en el AH y el PM, pero tienes que tener un broker USA y además creo que las comisiones son más elevadas...

pero bueno, de eso mejor espera a que te conteste DP

S2


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Oct 2009)

Buenos días ^___^!!

Monlovi... sobre esos 2400-2500 millones, solo se que suelen acertar en la dirección... y se anticipan a grandes saltos. Creo que es lo importante .
Cada cierto tiempo ocurre una operación de esas...


Las Arias ummm....

16:01 $ 2.01-->219,500

Se supone que es una gran compra y al precio más bajo del AH. Es interesante. Podría ocurrir lo que sugería Kujire, sobre que sería aconsejable volver a la zona próxima de los 2$ para coger fuerzas y volver a rebotar con fuerza.

Ya veremos que hace el Lunes, de momento se pone interesante ^__^

Pasad buen fin de semana y el Lunes festivo os quiero a todos presentes juuuass


----------



## tarrito (10 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^___^!!
> 
> Monlovi... sobre esos 2400-2500 millones, solo se que suelen acertar en la dirección... y se anticipan a grandes saltos. Creo que es lo importante .
> Cada cierto tiempo ocurre una operación de esas...
> ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Oct 2009)

Para la semana que viene tendremos numerosas referencias desde el plano macroeconómico. En Estados Unidos, conoceremos las primeras encuestas manufactureras de octubre (Nueva York y la Fed de Filadelfia) así como la encuesta de confianza consumidora de la universidad de Michigan (viernes). También especialmente relevantes serán las ventas al por menor de septiembre (miércoles), primer dato tras finalizar en agosto las ayudas para la compra de vehículos. Y por el lado de los precios primeros datos de septiembre con el IPC (jueves) y el índice de precios a la importación (miércoles). En Europa, la atención estará en las encuestas ZEW de Eurozona y Alemania (martes) y el IPC de septiembre en la Eurozona (jueves).

En Estados Unidos, el martes conoceremos datos de propensión al consumo ABC. El miércoles, ventas al por menor de septiembre, primer dato tras finalizar en agosto las ayudas para la compra de vehículos y que se espera muestren notable debilidad del consumo (-2,1%e vs +2,7% en agosto). Asimismo, se publicará el índice de precios a la importación de septiembre (donde deberían moderarse las presiones deflacionistas interanuales, con crecimiento intermensual de los precios) e inventarios semanales. Ese mismo día tendremos las actas de la Fed. El jueves, encuesta manufacturera de Nueva York y la Fed de Filadelfia ambas primeras encuestas sobre actividad manufacturera de octubre y que se espera apunten a una cierta estabilización tras los notables avances desde mínimos. También conoceremos el IPC de septiembre, donde deberíamos ver estabilización en la tasa subyacente y moderación en la presión a la baja sobre el IPC general. El mismo jueves se publicarán datos semanales de peticiones iniciales de subsidio de desempleo (que esperamos siga mostrando volatilidad en la serie) e inventarios de crudo, gasolina y destilados. El viernes, dato preliminar de octubre de la encuesta de confianza consumidora de la Universidad de Michigan para la que se espera estabilización en niveles de 73,5. Y por el lado de la actividad, cifras de septiembre de producción industrial y utilización de la capacidad productiva, que podrían mejorar pero de forma marginal. Otro dato de interés será el de flujos netos TIC a largo plazo de agosto.

En Europa, las claves las encontraremos el martes con las encuestas ZEW de octubre en la Eurozona y Alemania que se estima sigan manteniendo la tendencia de mejora. Además, IPC de septiembre en Francia y Reino Unido, y en España las transacciones de viviendas serán los datos que completen las referencias de ese día. El miércoles, producción industrial en la Eurozona del mes de agosto para la que se espera un aumento del +1,2% tras los dos últimos meses de descensos, IPC de septiembre en España y tasa de desempleo en Reino Unido correspondiente al mes de septiembre. El jueves, datos de IPC en la Eurozona y España, que nos darán una idea de cómo de intensas son las presiones deflacionistas por debilidad de la demanda interna (vigilar subyacente). El viernes tan sólo se publicará la balanza comercial de agosto dela Eurozona. En Japón, el Banco de Japón decidirá sobre los tipos de interés (miércoles) que se espera se mantengan sin cambios en el 0,1%. El jueves, producción industrial de agosto (final) e informe mensual del Banco de Japón.

Saludos...


----------



## SNB4President (10 Oct 2009)

Muchos datos... ¿una buena semana para algo de guano time y aliviar al dólar?


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2009)

A las buenas noches!

Ya hice mi análisis calmado de los sábados.

Este lunes tenemos dos eventos 99% seguros:
- Saldremos por fin del lateral.
- Subiremos a máximos.

No se que ocurrirá una vez lleguemos a esos máximos pero tengo la sensación de que al fin los superaremos y volveremos a tener una tendencia fuerte. Si no logramos superar máximos el lunes es probable que tengamos guano, si el día al final nos sale un poco lateral habrá que fijarse en el volumen, si es bajo acabaremos subiendo aunque sea el martes, si es muy alto tendremos el inicio del guano.

Mi pronóstico es que superaremos máximos, no hay datos de importancia este lunes, así que no ha de ser necesariamente de la mano de los gringos. El martes podríamos hacer un pull-back a la resistencia para volvernos hacia arriba.

El guano por el momento lo veo poco probable aunque estos últimos días me haya parecido ver alguna señal.


----------



## Apilapalés (10 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> Ya hice mi análisis calmado de los sábados.
> 
> ...



En principio el IBEX tendría que corregir al alza el desfase que tuvo con el DOW ¿No?
A ver si hay suerte, que tengo unas acc de PRISA que me gustaría largar a 4€.


----------



## Sleepwalk (11 Oct 2009)

*Bolsa se agarra a indicadores adelantados, pero nada está claro:ni economía ni bolsa*

LA BOLSA SE AGARRA A LOS INDICADORES ADELANTADOS, PERO NADA ESTÁ CLARO: NI LA ECONOMÍA NI LA BOLSA

Moisés Romero 

Hace dos años, uno de los gurus más reputados de la Bolsa española aconsejaba a su clientela selecta seguir los indicadores adelantados, porque las cosas comenzaban a pintar muy mal. Así lo transcribí en estas líneas. Veinticuatro meses después, el guru mantiene la misma posición respecto a este fenómeno: “Los indicadores adelantados predijeron la que se nos venía encima, el Diluvio Universal, la Gran Caída. Ayer, ahora, mañana, dentro de un mes, de un año, no lo sé, volverán a darnos las señales de recuperación, señales de vida, porque habrá vida. En este sentido, mi particular forma de proceder en estos asuntos, porque a mí me pagan para tratar de anticipar movimientos, me sugiere que determinados indicadores adelantados están a punto de doblar la esquina, es decir, de comenzar a palpar, cada vez más cerca, la salida de este gran túnel de recesión económica global. Conforme se incorporen más participantes a esta metodología, mayor será la capacidad de respuesta de los mercados. Hay que estar atentos...”, sentencia. 

Este guru, para mi uno de los mejores observadores de la realidad económica y financiera española, me dice que es el momento de seguir con sumo interés el curso de los diferentes í*ndices adelantados, porque la Bolsa siempre anticipa tendencias. Aconseja huir de los patrones de medición clásicos, porque apenas sirven para algo en la coyuntura actual. Añade que realidad social y económica y estadí*sticas oficiales generalmente utilizadas van con el pie cambiado. Cree que lo mejor es medir con distintas varas el encuadre actual. 

Aconseja acudir con regularidad a los concesionarios de coches para evaluar al instante el número de vehí*culos vendidos y su comparación con el pasado; ir a los grandes almacenes y preguntar a los empleados acerca del pulso económico y del nivel de consumo; telefonear a los restauradores amigos y preguntarles cómo van las cosas; indagar sobre el nivel de ocupación hotelera y, en este caso, por el número de pernoctaciones; hablar con los empleados de los bancos y cajas de ahorro… Hay indicadores adelantados que en la actualidad son más eficaces que los que utilizan los grandes organismos. 

También me ha dicho que hay seguir el rastro de los billetes de 500 euros, su volumen en circulación, sus alzas y sus bajas, porque el volumen de billetes de 500 euros es considerado un indicio de economí*a sumergida o dinero negro. Hay, no obstante, otros indicadores adelantados más. 

Por ejemplo, la Organización para la Cooperación y el Desarrollo Económico (OCDE) cuenta un indicador adelantado compuesto (CLI por sus siglas en inglés) que suele funcionar bastante bien. La OCDE anticipó antes que otras grandes organismos supranacionales la ralentización de las economí*as más desarrolladas y a un debilitamiento de la previsión en los 29 paí*ses de la organización, incluidos los del G7, además de en otros como China e India. El í*ndice CLI, que reúne información contenida en numerosos indicadores a corto plazo relacionados con el Producto Interior Bruto (PIB), proporciona información sobre las tendencias de la actividad económica. 

Hay que seguir buscando, en fin, más referencias. 

*No está nada claro *
Mientras, los prohombres y las instituciones advierten de que las cosas de la economía no están claras. Los mercados y los banqueros tienden a creer que la confianza es el componente mágico de la economía. Y en realidad no es para tanto: no basta con inyectar dos billones de euros para que aparezca la fe en la recuperación. El estadounidense John Lipsky, número dos del Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI), constata que la reunión de otoño ha supuesto un cierto alivio para esa maltrecha confianza tras la mayor crisis de las últimas décadas. Pero Lipsky no quiere oír hablar de complacencia, la palabra más repetida durante los últimos días, capaz de hacer desaparecer la incipiente reactivación -la confianza- en un abrir y cerrar de ojos. Nada puede darse por seguro, dice Lipsky en un pequeño e improvisado despacho del edificio que ocupa el Fondo en Estambul. Ni siquiera la tan cacareada salida del túnel escribe El País en una entrevista 
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/econ...lida/crisis/elpepueco/20091006elpepieco_8/Tes 

*El alza de la Bolsa no es sotenible *
El Nobel Joseph Stiglitz dice que los inversores se han mostrado “irracionalmente exuberantes” respecto la recuperación. El multimillonario George Soros asegura que la banca de EE UU está “básicamente en bancarrota”, en tanto que Nouriel Roubini considera que los mercados han subido demasiado. 

El desempleo seguirá subiendo en EE UU y debería ser el foco principal de atención de políticos y demás responsables económicos, según el premio Nobel Joseph Stiglitz, para el que las ganancias de las bolsas son una clara muestra de la “irracional exuberancia” que han mostrado los inversores respecto a la recuperación económica. “Hay mucho riesgo sobre una fuerte sacudida”, dijo a Bloomberg TV. 

“Está claro que la situación empeorará”, comentó Stiglitz, haciendo reseña del último dato de paro en EE UU y mencionando la gran cantidad de personas que no pueden encontrar un trabajo a tiempo completo. Este país ha perdido 7,2 millones de empleos desde diciembre de 2007, con una tasa que ya se acerca al 10%, la más alta en 26 años. 

Estos comentarios se producen después de que Nouriel Robuini, el académico de la Universidad de Nueva York que predijo la actual crisis, dijese que “los mercados han subido mucho, demasiado pronto y demasiado rápido”. El analista técnico Robert Pretcher, fundador de Elliott Wave International, adelantó que los mercados de EE UU sufrirán una mayor caída tras subir a su mayor nivel en un año. 

Al respecto, el multimillonario George Soros dijo que la recuperación económica en EE UU será lenta debido a que la banca está “básicamente en bancarrota”, lo que impide que los consumidores se endeuden. “EE UU será muy lento en la recuperación”, dijo Soros en Estambul. “EE UU tiene un largo camino que recorrer”. 

Para Soros, uno de los mayores especuladores de los mercados, Europa está menos dañada que la principal economía del mundo. Así, el BCE será más rápido que la Fed a la hora de comenzar a retirar los planes de estímulo. 

*Tampoco lo ve claro la CNMV *
A su vez, la CNMV ve síntomas de mejora en los mercados, aunque advierte de que la incertidumbre sobre la sostenibilidad de la misma es elevada y no descarta más turbulencias. Hay señales de normalización en los mercados, pero no hay que bajar la guardia. La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) advirtió el lunes en su boletín trimestral Los mercados de valores y sus agentes: situación y perspectivas que a pesar de la notable recuperación de las cotizaciones, “la incertidumbre que rodea la sostenibilidad de la misma es elevada”. 

El supervisor alerta que “la debilidad de la contratación, a pesar de experimentar un crecimiento modesto en el negocio en el segundo trimestre, evidencia la fragilidad de la mejoría de este mercado” y advierte de que pueden darse nuevos episodios de turbulencias, aunque de menor intensidad. Los indicadores macroeconómicos y los resultados empresariales serán claves para mantener el ritmo en los mercados, según el supervisor. 

Expansión.com 

La Carta de la Bolsa


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Oct 2009)

Hola foro, vamos subiendo el hilo, que mañana es puente pero la bolsa abre... 

Hoy os pongo un gráfico del DAX de la última ondaC de todo este rebote, si el recuento es bueno, nos meteríamos esta semana en la 5, donde acabará todo este macrorebote, aunque hay otra posibilidad y es que sea el final de la tercera (y falten después por tanto una caída y otros máximos antes del superdesplome) pero bueno, ya lo iremos viendo...

Esta semana se acaba la liquidez de la FED vía POMO, y nos vamos a encontrar un mercado en máximos, con las manos fuertes saliendo y las débiles entrando...(ver gráfico) vaya panorama...







Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (12 Oct 2009)

A los buenos días!

En el Stoxx de buena mañana ya han superado los máximos semanales con fuerza pero sin volumen, aunque tras superarlos nos hemos vuelto un poco hacia abajo, creo que volveremos al ataque de nuevo, tal vez con la apertura del contado.


----------



## Efren (12 Oct 2009)




----------



## pecata minuta (12 Oct 2009)

Buenos días,

Parece que no estamos muchos hoy por aquí...


----------



## aksarben (12 Oct 2009)

Buenas .

Esto está más aburrido que una peli de Almodovar...


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Oct 2009)

Buenos días ^^!

Yo estoy echando un ojo al tema... pero vamos aprovechar un poco mejor el día y me voy a dar un rulo con la bici. (En 5 min vuelvo jaja ).

Ta ahora


----------



## Mulder (12 Oct 2009)

El Stoxx se acaba de parar justo en el máximo anual, de momento todo va según lo previsto.

Ahora tocaría superar ese máximo, no se si lo haremos ahora o cuando empiecen los gringos. La fuerza para hacerlo la tenemos.

edito: SUPERADO!


----------



## fmc (12 Oct 2009)

¿Cómo veis al SAN para esta semana? ¿Volverá al ataque de los 11.2x o habrá algo de guano?:


----------



## Deudor (12 Oct 2009)

Como veis acudir a la ampliación de PEscanova?
Dentro de 10 días puede acudir cualquiera a 15,60 .
Sería una pueta ganga.


----------



## Mulder (12 Oct 2009)

fmc dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis al SAN para esta semana? ¿Volverá al ataque de los 11.2x o habrá algo de guano?:



Si pestañeas te lo pierdes, nos vamos arriba.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Oct 2009)

Gamesa se ha quedado clavada en los 13,90. No se mueve de ahí.
Yo pensaba que hoy pegaría subidón después de la bajada del viernes.


----------



## Deudor (12 Oct 2009)

.... aunque pensar en un fracaso de una OPV con este mercado tan alcista, me parece que va a ser que no...


----------



## fmc (12 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si pestañeas te lo pierdes, nos vamos arriba.



¿Pero como para pasar los 11.2x?


----------



## donpepito (12 Oct 2009)

Buenos y festivos días!

El iBEX suele coger velocidad en días como este... los resultados de Philips como acicate? 

Vamos a lo nuestro.... ARIAd de nuevo en los 2.80USD (COMING)... las dos veces que lo ha conseguido ha hecho un pull-back a los 1.78USD... por ahora los 2.01USD han sido una barrera en dos ocasiones (dos semanas, atrás)

La compra en AH de ese gran bloque, puede tratarse de algún arrepentido de última hora, los lunes suelen ser buenos días para las noticias.... el congreso ASH, en los primeros días de Diciembre, guarda muchas sorpresas, vamos comenzar a subir (especular) desde los 2.0xUSD hasta la fecha???? 

Yo diría que si... pero es mi wishful thinking particular! XD


----------



## Mulder (12 Oct 2009)

fmc dijo:


> ¿Pero como para pasar los 11.2x?



Si, lo veo muy probable.


----------



## Mulder (12 Oct 2009)

Como cada mes, siempre que se supera el máximo anual, saco la estadística para ver cuando tendremos el posible techo del año. En esta ocasión ya hay muy poco tiempo de margen, puede ser octubre, noviembre o diciembre.

La estadística se hace buscando en todos los años, de 1896 a 2008, cuyo mínimo se hizo en marzo y en octubre se hizo máximo anual, se trata de obtener el máximo anual absoluto en esos años. La cosa está como sigue:

1925-11
1935-11
1938-11
1968-12
1980-11
2003-12
2007-10

Tenemos mayoría de noviembres, un par de diciembres y un año muy significativo como 2007 donde en octubre se hizo el actual máximo de todos estos años anteriores.

Habrá que estar ojo avizor en noviembre porque hay muchas posibilidades de que ese mes tengamos el máximo anual de este año.


----------



## carvil (12 Oct 2009)

Buenos mediodias 


En el E-Mini SP 500 todavia no hemos hecho máximo anual, y por poco todavia no hemos tocado máximos 

El máximo anul es 1075.75 y hoy se ha llegado por ahora a 1075.50

Edito: AAPL en Pre-Market 191.88 nuevos máximos, presentará resultados el dia 19 después del cierre


Salu2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Oct 2009)

Buenas tardes...

Tuve una boda este fin de semana donde el novio iba con falda... así que os podíes imaginar...

DP cada vez retrasas más las fechas!! ahora que si diciembre...

EL día 22 de octubre la FDA hace comunicados por lo uq ela fecha es importate para ARIA, HYTM y LGND...

Yo esperaba que hoy el Ibex subiera bastante, siempre lo hace los día de fiesta... si no, Mulder puede sacar usa de sus estadísticas...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Oct 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos mediodias
> En el E-Mini SP 500 todavia no hemos hecho máximo anual, y por poco todavia no hemos tocado máximos
> 
> El máximo anul es 1075.75 y hoy se ha llegado por ahora a 1075.50
> ...



Ya hemos tocado máximo anual... 1076.75 

Saludos...


----------



## carvil (12 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ya hemos tocado máximo anual... 1076.75
> 
> Saludos...



1076.75 es nuevo máximo

¿Cómo van esas ondas ? En qué niveles puede habe guano?


Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Oct 2009)

Todo comienza a partir del cierre americano del martes, con los resultados de *Intel*. El miércoles por la mañana tenemos los de *JPM*. Y el jueves los de *Citigroup, Goldman Sachs, IBM, Google y Nokia*. Para el viernes, *Bank of America y General Electric*.

Por cierto, el viernes vencimiento de opciones...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Oct 2009)

carvil dijo:


> 1076.75 es nuevo máximo
> 
> ¿Cómo van esas ondas ? En qué niveles puede habe guano?
> 
> Salu2



El gráfico del DAX que puse ayer, es prácticamente el mismo para Stoxx, Ibex, CAC, S&P, DOW, etc... creo que en máximos toca distribuir de lo lindo, y por eso nos cuesta subir tanto, tengo en mente desde hace mucho el 112x del S&P, pero cada vez dudo más que lleguemos tan lejos... En fin, el máximo para los próximos 2/3 años se acerca, yo personalmente avisaré cuando crea que se ha llegado... 

Saludos...

PD: Sinceramente, creo que estamos en la 5 de 3 de C de B (qué lío! )
PD2: Les envié hace un mes, mi recuento a los de Onda4.com y me respondieron que ellos hasta el 1200 mínimo no creen que pare... (por si alguien le sirve...)


----------



## carvil (12 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El gráfico del DAX que puse ayer, es prácticamente el mismo para Stoxx, Ibex, CAC, S&P, DOW, etc... creo que en máximos toca distribuir de lo lindo, y por eso nos cuesta subir tanto, tengo en mente desde hace mucho el 112x del S&P, pero cada vez dudo más que lleguemos tan lejos... En fin, el máximo para los próximos 2/3 años se acerca, yo personalmente avisaré cuando crea que se ha llegado...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Sinceramente, creo que estamos en la 5 de 3 de C de B (qué lío! )




Hasta que niveles en SP500 considerarías que no estamos en un mercado secular bajista?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Oct 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Hasta que niveles en SP500 considerarías que no estamos en un mercado secular bajista?



Si pasamos el 123x, seré alcista de largo plazo (tendré que hacer yoga o algo para creérmelo , vamos que en Ibex pasar el 125xx sería comenzar a pensar como JuanLuis (pasar máximos históricos... 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (12 Oct 2009)

El S&P tras hacer los máximos de hoy ya debería irse directo a los 1120-40, la subida hasta estos niveles debería durar hasta principios de noviembre.

Este sábado dije que no tenía claro si íbamos a subir o bajar pero que abandonaríamos el lateral seguro, aunque yo personalmente apostaba por las alzas, ahora que se han confirmado los máximos estamos recorriendo el camino inverso a la GRAN bajada de 2008, por eso deberíamos subir fuerte.

Una pista para verlo es el volumen, en 60 minutos este solo ha repuntado justo antes de las últimas grandes bajadas que hemos tenido en septiembre y octubre, ahora mismo estamos subiendo con un volumen mediocre, mientras las cosas sigan así deberíamos seguir de la misma forma sin problemas, aunque aun me queda una pequeña duda sobre lo que hagan los gringos esta tarde, dentro de poco lo veremos.

Yo sigo apostando por subidas.


----------



## carvil (12 Oct 2009)

Soporte en US$ futuros 76.2

Resistencia 76.9-77


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (12 Oct 2009)

La fecha esa que comentas de octubre, no la tengo en la agenda, me puedes indicar de que se trata?

Gracias.


----------



## chollero (12 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La fecha esa que comentas de octubre, no la tengo en la agenda, me puedes indicar de que se trata?
> 
> Gracias.



creo que se trata de una fiesta en un yate, ya tiene las maletas hechas xddd


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Oct 2009)

Yo tampoco se nada del 22 de Octubre, Luca... ¿Con quién nos engañas...?

Un saludo

Edito, creo que has visto publicidad en el tablón de google, es Spam de otra compañía.


----------



## Deudor (12 Oct 2009)

Pues yo sigo mirando a Pescanova. Aunque no creo que quede para ampliación desde fuera 15,60, supongo que en los próximos días la hundan por debajo de 20 seguro.


----------



## Mulder (12 Oct 2009)

Las ENMD siguen disparadas tras bajar el viernes a 0.70 ya vuelven al ataque alcista con fuerza.

EntreMed, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Las ENMD siguen disparadas tras bajar el viernes a 0.70 ya vuelven al ataque alcista con fuerza.
> 
> EntreMed, Inc. - Google Finance



Estoy dentro con 3600 acciones a 0,78 compradas el viernes.
Tranqui ahora que lo he dicho, bajarán.


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Estoy dentro con 3600 acciones a 0,78 compradas el viernes.
> Tranqui ahora que lo he dicho, bajarán.



Pecata, sin que suene mal... en ningún sentido jaja Te va la marcha... joer y deciamos que nosotros... jaja

4 céntimos por 36 dolares =144-30 de comis...114:1.48= 77 Eurazósss !!

Un saludo y que os vaya bien


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pecata, sin que suene mal... en ningún sentido jaja Te va la marcha... joer y deciamos que nosotros... jaja
> 
> 4 céntimos por 36 dolares =144-30 de comis...114:1.48= 77 Eurazósss !!
> 
> Un saludo y que os vaya bien



Es que las Ariad, de momento, me aburren un poco...


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es que las Ariad, de momento, me aburren un poco...



Que me vas a contar... jaja

Yo estoy arrepentido, ya tengo todo el capital que pensaba meter invertido y tengo ratos libres en los que me aburro...

Debería haber dejado algo para un mini...

Un saludo

Edito: Pues si xD deberías haberlo dicho después de vender... jaja


----------



## Mulder (12 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Estoy dentro con 3600 acciones a 0,78 compradas el viernes.
> Tranqui ahora que lo he dicho, bajarán.



Pues debes ser la primera que reconoce haber entrado 

Como no entre nadie más tendrás que alquilarte un barco para ti sola 

Las sigo viendo subir fuerte a corto y medio plazo.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Estoy dentro con 3600 acciones a 0,78 compradas el viernes.
> Tranqui ahora que lo he dicho, bajarán.



Me doy miedo... que bajón. Han pasado en un momento de +3% a -3%...


----------



## Mulder (12 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me doy miedo... que bajón. Han pasado en un momento de +3% a -3%...



Parece que la quieren sacar del Nasdaq por no llegar a 1$, entre otras:

NASDAQ May Kick EntreMed Inc. Out; ENMD, AMG, GILD | News Feed | News Feed

edito: con esta hay que tener nervios de acero, con muy poco la pueden mover mucho.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Que me vas a contar... jaja
> 
> Yo estoy arrepentido, ya tengo todo el capital que pensaba meter invertido y tengo ratos libres en los que me aburro...
> 
> ...



No está Tonuel, así que te lo digo yo: LOS MINIS SON DE POBRES.


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que la quieren sacar del Nasdaq por no llegar a 1$, entre otras:
> 
> NASDAQ May Kick EntreMed Inc. Out; ENMD, AMG, GILD | News Feed | News Feed



Esa ¿Qué es el aviso de antes de un año o cumples o patada...? o ¿el periodo de gracia de 6 meses?.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que la quieren sacar del Nasdaq por no llegar a 1$, entre otras:
> 
> NASDAQ May Kick EntreMed Inc. Out; ENMD, AMG, GILD | News Feed | News Feed
> 
> edito: con esta hay que tener nervios de acero, con muy poco la pueden mover mucho.



Eso se arregla rapidamente, subidita a 1,00 y listo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Oct 2009)

Pecata, hoy bajará hasta 0,68-0,65, en 0,70 tiene una resistencia fuerte, cuando la comentó mulder yo dije que igual entraba ahí, la veo bastante arriesgada, si cabe incluso más que las que llevamos de nasdaq... igual entro hoy peor con poco dinero, 1k€ por si rompe y hace un 1,10 USD...

Lo de la noticia lo he leído en la parte de noticias de google, ahí también ponen spam? vaya...


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pecata, hoy bajará hasta 0,68-0,65, en 0,70 tiene una resistencia fuerte, cuando la comentó mulder yo dije que igual entraba ahí, la veo bastante arriesgada, si cabe incluso más que las que llevamos de nasdaq... igual entro hoy peor con poco dinero, 1k€ por si rompe y hace un 1,10 USD...
> 
> Lo de la noticia lo he leído en la parte de noticias de google, ahí también ponen spam? vaya...



Luca... no te enfades... puse "CREO".


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pecata, hoy bajará hasta 0,68-0,65, en 0,70 tiene una resistencia fuerte, cuando la comentó mulder yo dije que igual entraba ahí, la veo bastante arriesgada, si cabe incluso más que las que llevamos de nasdaq... igual entro hoy peor con poco dinero, 1k€ por si rompe y hace un 1,10 USD...
> 
> Lo de la noticia lo he leído en la parte de noticias de google, ahí también ponen spam? vaya...



Yo compré 4.500 el viernes a 0,78, bajó, subió a 0,85, vendí 900 a 0,84 (las demás no entraron), el volumen es de risa en esta acción.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Oct 2009)

No me enfado por nada tranki, cuando eso se me nota ^_^ como cuando DP dijo "de coña" que vendía todas las acciones a mercado XD!

Pecata ya estás en verde, igual deberías plantearte esta acción para meterle trading a un 10% lo hace varias veces al día...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Oct 2009)

Por eso te digo, que si entro no mas de 1k € porque para que no se te vendan...


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo compré 4.500 el viernes a 0,78, bajó, subió a 0,85, vendí 900 a 0,84 (las demás no entraron), el volumen es de risa en esta acción.



La próxima vez que tengas interés en vender pon en R4 la orden como mínimo una semana... así cuando acabe el día no te cancelan la orden y ya la tendrías puesta para hoy por si acaso. Te ahorras 15 dolares ... y siempre puedes cancelarla cuando quieras.

Ya me ha pasado eso... y las próximas veces lo haré así.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Oct 2009)

Puf vaya leches llevan estas 2 jornadas dándole a HYTM las, ¿posiciones cortas? Kuji nos comentó el viernes que tenía presión bajista.. igual se refería a esto... como los MM la mantengan y se pongan a cerrar cortos pega un buen despegue...


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> La próxima vez que tengas interés en vender pon en R4 la orden como mínimo una semana... así cuando acabe el día no te cancelan la orden y ya la tendrías puesta para hoy por si acaso. Te ahorras 15 dolares ... y siempre puedes cancelarla cuando quieras.
> 
> Ya me ha pasado eso... y las próximas veces lo haré así.



Si, pero en Renta4 pone esto:



> Posibilidad de ejecución en varias sesiones: Si selecciona esta opción cuando su orden se envíe al mercado podrá ejecutarse bien integramente en una misma sesión o bien parcialmente, y permanecer el resto de la orden pendiente de ejecución para el resto de jornadas hasta el fin de la fecha de vencimiento. Advertimos que si ha orden se ejecuta en diferentes sesiones, independientemente del cambio de ejecución de las mismas, a efectos de comisiones se computarán como 2 operaciones distintas.


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Puf vaya leches llevan estas 2 jornadas dándole a HYTM las, ¿posiciones cortas? Kuji nos comentó el viernes que tenía presión bajista.. igual se refería a esto... como los MM la mantengan y se pongan a cerrar cortos pega un buen despegue...



El viernes subió un 0.72% al final... no se porque en google aparecía en Rojo.

De todas formas Luca, es normal... estás empresitas tan peques, sin noticias no vuelan... lo importante es que no vuelvan a perder nunca más los 0.60.

Ya mismo deberíamos conocer más sobre el contrato con Ford... porque hay que presentar las cuentas... y hay que darles coba al accionista.

Opino como LCASC, el SP hasta los 1200 como mínimo tiene cuerda... así que al menos el ambiente no será malo.

Un saludo


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si, pero en Renta4 pone esto:



UGHHH!!!??? Thks... no había visto eso...

Que perrakos... jaja

Un saludo

Edito: Luca, Are you Alatriste?? xD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Opino como LCASC, el SP hasta los 1200 como mínimo tiene cuerda... así que al menos el ambiente no será malo.
> 
> Un saludo



No, no... mi opinión es máximo 112x... 
Es la web Onda4.com la que dice que hasta 1200 no paramos. 
Y luego he dicho que si pasamos el 123x, me volvería alcista de largo plazo...

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> UGHHH!!!??? Thks... no había visto eso...
> 
> Que perrakos... jaja
> 
> ...



Ese alatriste quien es, el que buscas por otro foro?


----------



## Mulder (12 Oct 2009)

Parece que esta semana tendremos movimientos al alza en esos momentos del dia donde el volumen es bajo y mini-correcciones en los momentos donde el volumen es más alto.

Aunque hoy el volumen está siendo más bajo todavía que el viernes y el jueves pasado, esto sigue siendo positivo para el mercado, también me hace pensar que veremos el siguiente movimiento al alza tras el cierre del contado europeo.


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ese alatriste quien es, el que buscas por otro foro?



Juuas, nada que ver. Es que he visto a un español en el tablón de google de Hytiam y ¿qué colgados a parte de ti y de mi... hay invertidos en ese chicharro?

Jaja curiosidad...

Un saludo
Y menuda piña nos estamos dando...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que esta semana tendremos movimientos al alza en esos momentos del dia donde el volumen es bajo y mini-correcciones en los momentos donde el volumen es más alto.
> 
> Aunque hoy el volumen está siendo más bajo todavía que el viernes y el jueves pasado, esto sigue siendo positivo para el mercado, también me hace pensar que veremos el siguiente movimiento al alza tras el cierre del contado europeo.



Y mañana 4000M$ más para jugar, y resultados de los grandes mejor de lo esperado y el viernes vencimiento de opciones... 

1079.x en el contado, de aquí a un rato máximo anual en el S&P...

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juuas, nada que ver. Es que he visto a un español en el tablón de google de Hytiam y ¿qué colgados a parte de ti y de mi... hay invertidos en ese chicharro?
> 
> Jaja curiosidad...
> 
> ...



Tranqui, cerramos a +0.00%


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Oct 2009)

Futuros S&P 1075, futuros Ibex 11790.

Hace una semana los futuros estaban 1060 a 119xx.

-2,5 %

A ver si la bancarización del Ibex lo resucita cuando presenten resultados los bancos USA.

El patrón del Ibex en los últimos 10 días ha sido subir hasta las 11 o las 12, perder fuelle aunque subieran los americanos y hacer un mínimo o las 16-16:30.

Edito: En el Ibex pasa algo, eso está claro, vale que son sólo 3 ó 4 valores los que lo mueven pero es que ha pegado un cambio en su comportamiento bastante grande, alguien vende o están preparando alguna jugarreta al personal.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Oct 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Futuros S&P 1075, futuros Ibex 11790.
> 
> Hace una semana los futuros estaban 1060 a 119xx.
> 
> ...



Se están igualando... piensa que el fibo50% del Ibex es 114xx y del S&P 112x, uno pasado hace tiempo y el otro aún por llegar, creo que van 8 veces que se ha intentado el 119xx y no ha habido manera, cuando lo pasemos será "a lo bestia" (si es que lo pasamos... )

Del Ibex en las últimas jornadas están tirando las manos débiles... y así nos va...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Oct 2009)

BenditaL, como llevas tu indicador? Te marca algo...? 

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> BenditaL, como llevas tu indicador? Te marca algo...?
> 
> Saludos...



Nada, me dio un par de señales bastante contradictorias y lo tengo aparcado, me he inventado otro indicador, luego lo explico y lo pongo que ahora ando liado con lo de la presentación de resultados.

De todas formas me fastidiaría ver subir al S&P hasta los 1200 y no ganar ni un duro con el Ibex, los de ahorro.com no tienen futuros Eurex, creo que voy a enviar dinero a la cuenta de Interdin.


----------



## rafaxl (12 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Y mañana 4000M$ más para jugar, y resultados de los grandes mejor de lo esperado y el viernes vencimiento de opciones...
> 
> 1079.x en el contado, de aquí a un rato máximo anual en el S&P...
> 
> Saludos...



Segun he leido en el foro, esa inyeccion es la ultima que hacen del plan de estimulo de 300.000 M$ no? si es asi que pasa luego?? insert-coin...?


----------



## chollero (12 Oct 2009)

rafaxl dijo:


> Segun he leido en el foro, esa inyeccion es la ultima que hacen del plan de estimulo de 300.000 M$ no? si es asi que pasa luego?? insert-coin...?



en ese momento empezaran otra vez a abrirse inmobiliarias, y a verse las colas interminables en las casetas de las obras para intentar comprar piso


----------



## donpepito (12 Oct 2009)

Hoy es curioso comprobar que no quieren dejar caer ARIAd.... retomaremos la senda alcista esta semana... hay rumores de anuncio de un nuevo socio.


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy es curioso comprobar que no quieren dejar caer ARIAd.... retomaremos la senda alcista esta semana... hay rumores de anuncio de un nuevo socio.



Hamijo, el volumen de hoy es para descojonarse. :

Hasta que no empiece a entrar plata, no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## donpepito (12 Oct 2009)

Si, pero es generalizado... no hay ganas de invertir hoy... necesitan nuevas alzas! XD


----------



## rafaxl (12 Oct 2009)

chollero dijo:


> en ese momento empezaran otra vez a abrirse inmobiliarias, y a verse las colas interminables en las casetas de las obras para intentar comprar piso



jajajajajaj bien pensado of course


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Oct 2009)

rafaxl dijo:


> Segun he leido en el foro, esa inyeccion es la ultima que hacen del plan de estimulo de 300.000 M$ no? si es asi que pasa luego?? insert-coin...?



La respuesta ha sido revelada por MP a los asiduos del hilo...  tendrás que participar más en el hilo para saber todos los secretos, lo del yate que habrás leido por aquí también ha sido enviado por MP... :

Saludos...

PD: Ahora en serio, en principio han sido como las 2 ruedecitas extras que se ponen a las bicis de los niños... ahora se las sacan, y esperan que no se caiga... :


----------



## Kujire (12 Oct 2009)

El vol ha sido muy bajo... porque hoy es "fiesta" por aki, ....y la gente lo está celebrando

PD... mañana ya volvemos con las pilas puestas


----------



## Mulder (12 Oct 2009)

Pues diríase que las subidas se van a hacer en el overnight todos los días hasta que acabe la temporada de resultados. Llevamos ya un montón de sesiones que cuando abren los gringos es el momento más adecuado para emitir bostezos.

Yo recomendaría darse unas buenas siestas durante la tarde, al menos si sólo se siguen los índices.


----------



## rafaxl (12 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La respuesta ha sido revelada por MP a los asiduos del hilo...  tendrás que participar más en el hilo para saber todos los secretos, lo del yate que habrás leido por aquí también ha sido enviado por MP... :
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Ahora en serio, en principio han sido como las 2 ruedecitas extras que se ponen a las bicis de los niños... ahora se las sacan, y esperan que no se caiga... :



Gracias por la aclaracion, soy novatillo y no tengo mucho tiempo para seguirlo pero bueno se agradecen las explicaciones.

Y si lo del yate lo lei aqui xD.

Seguid asi!


----------



## Mulder (12 Oct 2009)

Hoy las ENMD se han puesto un poco de capa caida aunque prometían bastante al principio, lo malo es que no tienen after hours. Las que siguen bastante fuertes son las THLD aunque en al AH están bajando ahora un 7%.

Además de tener una buena situación técnica y subir fuerte en estas dos está entrando mucho capital, de golpe (sobre todo en THLD), eso hace que suban muy fuerte, en ninguna de las dos he visto que el capital haya salido del valor, aunque hasta mañana no tendré datos de las ENMD.

edito: las THLD están todos los días generando nuevas noticias.

edito2: No me había dado cuenta pero hoy el Nasdaq ha bajado ligeramente


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Oct 2009)

Buenas noches ^__^!

Otro articulito: (Hytm)
Ebeling Heffernan Special Report on Hythiam, NASDAQ:HYTM

DP! voy a ver si leo algo sobre eso que cuentas... ñam ñam...

Kuji! Se ha echado de menos tu reporte hoy....

Ta mañana


----------



## chollero (12 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Las ENMD siguen disparadas tras bajar el viernes a 0.70 ya vuelven al ataque alcista con fuerza.
> 
> EntreMed, Inc. - Google Finance



si os las quitan de las manos, vaya ojo tiene dr.......


----------



## chollero (12 Oct 2009)

puestos a dar recomendaciones voy a proponeros un valor 

ADVENTRX Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (12 Oct 2009)

chollero dijo:


> puestos a dar recomendaciones voy a proponeros un valor
> 
> ADVENTRX Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance



¿ya has metido ahí todo tu capital y el de la universidad de tus hijos?


----------



## chollero (13 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿ya has metido ahí todo tu capital y el de la universidad de tus hijos?



no tengo un duro metido en bolsa ahora mismo, pero me parece ver que hace una figura muy apetitosa, ahora está a 0,12 centavos


----------



## donpepito (13 Oct 2009)

La que lleva subiendo desde que la recomendamos.... es CXM ....


----------



## chollero (13 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La que lleva subiendo desde que la recomendamos.... es CXM ....



bueno usted ha recomendado muchas, yo es la primer que recomiendo


----------



## Burney (13 Oct 2009)




----------



## donpepito (13 Oct 2009)

Buenos días.

Llevaba unas semanas bajando... acuerdo con Novartis Vanda Pharmaceuticals Inc. - Google Finance AH +20%


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2009)

A los buenos días!

Seguimos como siempre, dando tumbos en el lateral infumable con alguna pequeña subida. No hay fuerza ni para subir ni para bajar.


----------



## Bambi (13 Oct 2009)

chollero dijo:


> bueno usted ha recomendado muchas, yo es la primer que recomiendo



hay un matiz: lo que recomienda DP si le importa a alguien, usted canta que es de los que ven los toros desde la barrera porque no tienen pasta, cojones o ambos para entrar en bolsa 

hamijos, las gráficas de Burney confirman nuestras pesadillas: al Ibex le tienen prohibido pasar de 11900, que clase de información privilegiada manejaba el cabrón del pepon ese

por cierto me ha llegado carta de junta de accionistas de Ferrovial en próximas fechas, saben si ahí dan canapeses o argo?


----------



## fmc (13 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si pestañeas te lo pierdes, nos vamos arriba.



Buenos días. ¿Ves hoy más guaniles las SAN? Tengo unos puts para el viernes y no sé si aprovechar para quitármelos de enmedio, que el viernes está demasiado cerca... los futuros marcan 10.74 ¿cómo lo ves? :

Thanks


----------



## tonuel (13 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> por cierto me ha llegado carta de junta de accionistas de Ferrovial en próximas fechas, saben si ahí dan canapeses o argo?




Como las mantengas unos pocos meses te van a dar pal pelo... eso seguro... 


Saludos


----------



## Burney (13 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> hay un matiz: lo que recomienda DP si le importa a alguien, usted canta que es de los que ven los toros desde la barrera porque no tienen pasta, cojones o ambos para entrar en bolsa
> 
> hamijos, las gráficas de Burney confirman nuestras pesadillas: al Ibex le tienen prohibido pasar de 11900, que clase de información privilegiada manejaba el cabrón del pepon ese
> 
> por cierto me ha llegado carta de junta de accionistas de Ferrovial en próximas fechas, saben si ahí dan canapeses o argo?



Buenos dias:

posiblemente sea por el PS... en los indices suele dar guerra...

PD: Voy a ver si encuentro el gráfico. Lo subí hará como una semana...

Gráfico encontrado:


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Buenos días. ¿Ves hoy más guaniles las SAN? Tengo unos puts para el viernes y no sé si aprovechar para quitármelos de enmedio, que el viernes está demasiado cerca... los futuros marcan 10.74 ¿cómo lo ves? :
> 
> Thanks



La verdad es que yo hablo de índices, no tengo el SAN analizado, ayer el Stoxx superaba máximos anuales y luego se dio todo la vuelta, mientras el volumen sea bajo tenderemos a subir de una forma u otra, además ayer también entró muchísimo dinero al mercado y hoy han soltado un poco, pero aun seguimos por encima de los niveles del viernes.

Cuando se superan máximos anuales en medio de este lateral infumable es que ocurrirá algo, pero no se cuando, por cuestiones de timing me pareció que este lunes abandonábamos el lateral y así fue durante un rato, pero ahora volvemos a estar dentro de el.

En mi opinión tenemos por delante una subida muy fuerte y este viernes es vencimiento, yo lo mantendría si no aparece ninguna señal muy adversa.


----------



## Burney (13 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La verdad es que yo hablo de índices, no tengo el SAN analizado, ayer el Stoxx superaba máximos anuales y luego se dio todo la vuelta, mientras el volumen sea bajo tenderemos a subir de una forma u otra, además ayer también entró muchísimo dinero al mercado y hoy han soltado un poco, pero aun seguimos por encima de los niveles del viernes.
> 
> Cuando se superan máximos anuales en medio de este lateral infumable es que ocurrirá algo, pero no se cuando, por cuestiones de timing me pareció que este lunes abandonábamos el lateral y así fue durante un rato, pero ahora volvemos a estar dentro de el.
> 
> En mi opinión tenemos por delante una subida muy fuerte y este viernes es vencimiento, yo lo mantendría si no aparece ninguna señal muy adversa.



yo más o menos estoy de acuerdo con el comentario de Mulder

en principio mientras no se rompa a la baja el 11500 y sobre todo el 11250-11300 hay que tener predisposición alcista... pero con mucha precaución porque hay varias cosas que me hacen pensar que podríamos tener el techo en 11900 (pullbacks, el PS del comentario anterior...), en temporada de resultados puede haber volatilidad y según cómo sean pueden tener los futuros muy abajo o muy arriba con los consiguientes gaps en los indices y valores

si no recuerdo mal hoy son los de Intel...

lo importante es ver si se rompe al alza el 1080 y el 119xx, si lo hace... pues largos, y si rompe el 11250-11300 a la baja... cortos


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2009)

Burney dijo:


> si no recuerdo mal hoy son los de Intel...



Y también JnJ.


----------



## carvil (13 Oct 2009)

Buenos dias 


Ayer el E-Mini hizo un doble techo, que era lo esperado. Hoy debería tocar guano, hacia la zona de soporte del E-Mini 1040-43. Me queda una duda por los 19.000 contratos en el overnight de hace unos dias, no descartaría como soporte la zona 1060.

Recordar que GS presentará resultados el jueves antes de apertura


Salu2


----------



## chollero (13 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> hay un matiz: lo que recomienda DP si le importa a alguien, usted canta que es de los que ven los toros desde la barrera porque no tienen pasta, cojones o ambos para entrar en bolsa
> 
> hamijos, las gráficas de Burney confirman nuestras pesadillas: al Ibex le tienen prohibido pasar de 11900, que clase de información privilegiada manejaba el cabrón del pepon ese
> 
> por cierto me ha llegado carta de junta de accionistas de Ferrovial en próximas fechas, saben si ahí dan canapeses o argo?



hay otro matiz: a mi lo que a usted le importe me da igual, si no estoy en bolsa es por que tengo otras inversiones mas rentables y mas seguras que esto.

y si quiere le reto a ver cual de los dos valores ha obtenido mas rentabilidad a final de semana, si sus ferroviales, o mis ANX.


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2009)

chollero dijo:


> hay otro matiz: a mi lo que a usted le importe me da igual, si no estoy en bolsa es por que tengo otras inversiones mas rentables y mas seguras que esto.
> 
> y si quiere le reto a ver cual de los dos valores ha obtenido mas rentabilidad a final de semana, si sus ferroviales, o mis ANX.



Pues yo a esas ANX las veo lateral-bajistas, tal vez me equivoque, pero no apostaría en este momento porque vayan a subir.

¿que inversión es esa más segura y rentable que la bolsa? (que deben ser muchas, pero aquí tenemos el desagradable pecado de que nos gusta compartir información).


----------



## pyn (13 Oct 2009)

Buenos y tardíos días,
veo que seguimos en este lateral infumable, dando golpecitos de cabeza contra los 11900 y vuelta para abajo. Soy de la teoría de burney del soporte de los 11500 como entrada para cortos. Para largos claros, tiene que romper los 11950. El resto para los daytradders.


----------



## tonuel (13 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿que inversión es más segura y rentable que la bolsa? (que deben ser muchas, pero aquí tenemos el desagradable pecado de que nos gusta compartir información).



Ninguna hamijo... aquí todos sacamos plusvas a paladas... 


Por cierto... que alguien le diga al analisto jefe de intermoney que le voy a quemar los papelitos que tiene de cintra... ésos que apilan todos los dias en la oficina... :



Saludos


----------



## Bambi (13 Oct 2009)

chollero dijo:


> hay otro matiz: a mi lo que a usted le importe me da igual, si no estoy en bolsa es por que tengo otras inversiones mas rentables y mas seguras que esto.
> 
> y si quiere le reto a ver cual de los dos valores ha obtenido mas rentabilidad a final de semana, si sus ferroviales, o mis ANX.



vaya, a nadie le importa nada  

mira, aparte de discusiones pueriles saquemos de esto algo provechoso para el hilo: ¿cuáles son esas inversiones que comentas más rentables -actualmente- y seguras que la bolsa? soy todo oidos!


----------



## donpepito (13 Oct 2009)

Cuales son los fundamentales -actualizados- en CINTRA desde mayo??? además de la especulación manipulada de FERROVIAL en esta representación? están subiendo +40% en 60 días. ????

Una vez finalizado el canje... FERROVIAL vuelve a los infiernos?


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Oct 2009)

Buenos días ^___^!

Ayer se me paso :


----------



## tonuel (13 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cuales son los fundamentales -actualizados- en CINTRA desde mayo??? además de la especulación manipulada de FERROVIAL en esta representación? están subiendo +40% en 60 días. ????
> 
> *Una vez finalizado el canje... FERROVIAL vuelve a los infiernos?*




Lo que resalto en negrita es una pregunta... o una afirmación... 


Saludos


----------



## Burney (13 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos y tardíos días,
> veo que seguimos en este lateral infumable, dando golpecitos de cabeza contra los 11900 y vuelta para abajo. Soy de la teoría de burney del soporte de los 11500 como entrada para cortos. Para largos claros, tiene que romper los 11950. El resto para los daytradders.



los cortos en serio mejor esperar a abrirlos con la rotura a la baja de la directriz alcista que pasa por el 11250-11300...

abrirlos perdiendo el 11500... con esa directriz tan importante y tan cerca... es arriesgado (para trading rapido aprovechando esos 200 puntos si... pero para largo plazo no por si acaso hubiera rebotón al tocar la directriz del 11250-11300)

amén de la directriz alcista... en ese nivel hay un soporte importante... así que salvo brusquedades en USA veo dificil que se rompa ese nivel al primer toque

Vuelvo a poner el gráfico que subí anoche para que se vea bien:


----------



## Sleepwalk (13 Oct 2009)

*CAMINO HACIA LA RECUPERACIÓN:comparación gráfica de los grandes rebotes del mercado*

Los gráficos adjuntos (elaborado por dshort) muestra una comparativa entre el rebote actual y los grandes rebotes en anteriores mercados bajistas. El rally del Dow Jones 1929 fracasó en su intento de recuperación 11 meses después. Sin embargo el S&P 500 en 1974 y en 2002 marcó el inicio de una recuperación sostenida.







Los mínimos del S&P 500 en 1974 y 2002 señalaron los inicios de recuperaciones sostenidas. El mínimo del Dow en 1929 fracasó 11 meses después. Desde su mínimo el 9 de marzo, la recuperación actual del S&P 500 ha sobrepasado los rebotes de 1974 y de 2002 en un periodo equivalente de tiempo, y ha sobrepasado también el 48% de recuperación del Dow Jones en 1929. ¿Podrá resistir?

En términos ajustados a la inflación, la recuperación actual del S&P ya ha sobrepasado los rebotes multianuales de 1974 y 2002.







- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## donpepito (13 Oct 2009)

Los de FERROVIAL tienen que volver a esos maravillosos 15,00€


----------



## Bambi (13 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los de FERROVIAL tienen que volver a esos maravillosos 15,00€



pero bueno vaya perra te ha entrado, pero a tí qué te han hecho? : el objetivo son los 40e

por cierto, ve vendiendo las arias y demás valores del Nasdaq que chollero nos va a comunicar en breve en este hilo "inversiones más rentables y seguras" que la bolsa, prepare liquidez hamijo que nos vamos a forrar


----------



## tonuel (13 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los de FERROVIAL tienen que volver a esos maravillosos 15,00€






Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (13 Oct 2009)

Bambi, una vez las vendas.... no es nada personal.


----------



## tonuel (13 Oct 2009)

¿Qué coño está pasando con el Eurodolar y la Eurolibra...? :



Es que estoy hecho todo un antipatriota comprando... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (13 Oct 2009)

Tonuel... yo me he pedido el mio... pero la versión hackeada para iBEX Trainer... hay versión para largos & cortos.

May the force be with you, for just $130 - The Boston Globe


----------



## donpepito (13 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Qué coño está pasando con el Eurodolar y la Eurolibra...? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya puedes comprar en yahoo.co.uk esa libra está haciendo un match al EUR.... :


----------



## tonuel (13 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya puedes comprar en yahoo.co.uk esa libra está haciendo un match al EUR.... :



Compré en UK el jueves y el viernes... si lo llego a saber... :o

mecagüenlaputa... :



Saludos :


----------



## tonuel (13 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... yo me he pedido el mio... pero la versión hackeada para iBEX Trainer... hay versión para largos & cortos.



Éso es un juguetito hamijo... mi centro de inversiones está conectado directamente a la red de 400kV de la REE... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (13 Oct 2009)

Yo te lo decia... por el casco ... te lo pones y las acciones que tu quieras suben y bajan, como por arte de mágia... no es necesario tener fundamentales ... analisis técnico... nada!!! las agencias españolas... los tienen desde marzo 2009... XD


----------



## donpepito (13 Oct 2009)

Siempre hay que tener un par de ellos en casa... -disfraz- ejm... yo me imagino a Kujire de slave........ hummmmmm......


----------



## chollero (13 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo a esas ANX las veo lateral-bajistas, tal vez me equivoque, pero no apostaría en este momento porque vayan a subir.
> 
> ¿que inversión es esa más segura y rentable que la bolsa? (que deben ser muchas, pero aquí tenemos el desagradable pecado de que nos gusta compartir información).



tengo una financiera de capital privado, hago prestamos sobre propiedades a gente que los bancos no prestan, tambien compro inmuebles en subastas judiciales


----------



## Bambi (13 Oct 2009)

chollero dijo:


> tengo una financiera de capital privado, hago prestamos sobre propiedades a gente que los bancos no prestan, tambien compro inmuebles en subastas judiciales



amigo chollero, sabía que su respuesta iba a ser propicia para la risión, pero en serio le digo que ha superado todas mis expectativas


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2009)

En el Stoxx están cerrando el gap de apertura de ayer (eso parece), por otra parte el S&P hoy tiene el gap de apertura bastante más arriba de donde está ahora.


----------



## pyn (13 Oct 2009)

chollero dijo:


> tengo una financiera de capital privado, hago prestamos sobre propiedades a gente que los bancos no prestan, tambien compro inmuebles en subastas judiciales



De ser verdad, sin acritud, pero suena a usura.


----------



## Kujire (13 Oct 2009)

*Breaking News ... Locos por el Nasdaq ... Análisis Semanal:ARIA*

Buenos Días.... 

DP te veo juguetón, ... 

Voy a poner los análisis por separado, porque siempre me queda en plan "tocho" y es infumable.... 

ARIA ---13/10 seguimos con el plan, Aria en busca de un punto de apoyo para encauzar una subida, sino a lateralear un poco, tengan paciencia... si seguimos así probablemente descartemos irnos más abajo, aunque aún es pronto para asegurarlo.



> ---09/10 continúa desarrollando el entorno laterla-bajista, sin embargo no descarto un pequeño rebote si los alcistas se lo toman un poco en serio. Tengan paciencia
> 
> ---08/10 nada nuevo de momento, aunque la tendencia pasa a lateral desde bajista. Eso quiere decir que nos mantenemos a la espera que decida


----------



## donpepito (13 Oct 2009)

VNDA... que te parece ... la quieren dejar en los 12.50USD...? novartis ha sido la vencedora???


----------



## Kujire (13 Oct 2009)

*Breaking News ... Locos por el Nasdaq ... Análisis Semanal:ANDS*

Ok, la pongo en la lista de"análisis pendientes"

----------------------

ANDS ha respetado muy bien el entorno de 2.25$. Yo opino que va a seguir lateraleando, sin bajar más. Debemos estar atentos a los picos de volúmen dado que nos anticiparían que algo se va a mover, en principio tenemos una débil señal de rebote en el aire, pero yo no confiaría en ella de momento. De hecho seguimos potencialmente alcistas pero llevamos una fuerte carga bajista encima, por lo que la esperamos fuera hasta que se aclare. Los que están dentro se van a aburrir, pero de momento no veo señales para abandonar el barco



> ---09/10 ha dado su primera señal de querer acabar con la pesadilla, me gusta, porque lo han hecho sobre la campana, justo a tiempo, por lo que nos podría confirmar hoy una posible entrada, tengan preparada la plata. Atentos a 2.25$, teniendo señal de alarma en 2.17$
> 
> ---08/10 el sufrimiento de sus inversores está siendo duro pero todo sigue correcto y a largo debemos estar tranquil@s. Van a seguir sufriendo un poco más, relájense que estamos a punto de acabar con la pesadilla
> 
> ---07/10 sigue corrigiendo y tiene márgen para ello. De momento esperamos fuera. Tengan paciencia.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Oct 2009)

Hoy en el cruce EUR/DOL hemos hecho máximo desde agosto del año pasado, parándonos en el máximo de finales de septiembre 2008. Hemos tocado el 1,4874...

Os pego un gráfico con las líneas de Gann para el EUR/DOL. En principio no deberíamos pasar el 1,5x y momento en el que nos daríamos la vuelta en renta variable...







Saludos...


----------



## Bambi (13 Oct 2009)

Kujire y qué pasa con tu amiga Meredith ¿has intentado sonsacarle algo a la hora del café?


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Oct 2009)

Gggggg, ¿por qué bajamos TANTO y tan rápido?


----------



## Kujire (13 Oct 2009)

*Breaking News ... Locos por el Nasdaq ... Análisis Semanal:CLDX*

DP, detecto movimientos "raros" en esta, ponla bajo vigilancia.... 

CLDX cada día se aclara más. estamos a semanas de ver algo bueno por akí, no tenemos señal de entrada, tengan paciencia, parece que ya se le ha pasado parte del cabreo que cogió cuando DP le dió calabazas, al final todo es cuestión de timing. Tengan paciencia, algo se cuece ESTAREMOS AHÍ



> ---09/10 seguimos corrigiendo y seguimos alcistas a largo, yo no me preocuparía.... si no lo soportan apaguen el monitor, "ojos que no ven,... bolsillo que no se preocupa"
> 
> ---08/10 debería empezar a "corregir" al alza si desea hacer algo, practicamente ha clavado lo del día anterior, quizás esté un poco enfadada después de las calabazas de DP.


----------



## Kujire (13 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Kujire y qué pasa con tu amiga Meredith ¿has intentado sonsacarle algo a la hora del café?



Sé que Tone la tiene en su msn,.... todo se pega


----------



## Kujire (13 Oct 2009)

*Breaking News ... Locos por el Nasdaq ... Análisis Semanal:ONTY*

Aki tenemos la primera que la bajamos a VENDER:

ONTY no la veo bien, ... nos arriesgamos a pasar un buen tiempo a la sombra si entramos en ella ahora, la espero lateralizando en un entorno bajista, aunque ha respetado el soporte le ponemos un SELL, así que ya saben lo que hacer dentro de poco puede perder ese soporte, tampoco creo que se vaya a hundir ..pero no va a subir, así que a la primera que puedan SELL.



> ---09/10 seguimos con las espadas preparadas, ayer nos hizo un estraño ... nos volvemos un par de días atrás en el tiempo
> y esperamos que el soporte aguante, esperamos fuera. Si ya están dentro, vigilen el mínimo 4.54$, deberíamos mantenerlo....
> 
> ---08/10 está empezando una nueva tendencia, y parece que quieren que se suban a ella. Yo iría con precaución, de momento es un lateral débil, pero no tenemos nada raro en el horizonte, ésto sigue siendo válido->"Entrada <5$ y salida(stop) cerca de 5.32$, entrada con volúmen. En mi opinión es un mero rebote... pero aki nadie conoce el futuro"



----------------------------------------

Ahorrando que es gerundio....

GTXI tiene pinta que vamos seguir sin fuerza por unos días, aunque tengamos un pequeño rebote por exceso de castigo vendedor, tenemos un buen soporte de momento, y espero mantenerlo para construir a partir de ahí. No se nos va a disparar de momento, así que paciencia.



> ---09/10 debería comenzar a frenarse ..... para comenzar un rebotillo, ... más que nunca tengan paciencia y esperen confirmación, de momento todo pinta bien... pero estamos 50/50, si nos pasamos....nos podríamos caer
> 
> --- 08/10 ha hecho mínimo en 10.76$, no debemos dar este precio como garante de nada, sin embargo estamos en el camino de completar el movimiento bajista.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Aki tenemos la primera que la bajamos a VENDER:
> 
> ONTY no la veo bien, ... nos arriesgamos a pasar un buen tiempo a la sombra si entramos en ella ahora, la espero lateralizando en un entorno bajista, aunque ha respetado el soporte le ponemos un SELL, así que ya saben lo que hacer dentro de poco puede perder ese soporte, tampoco creo que se vaya a hundir ..pero no va a subir, así que a la primera que puedan SELL.
> 
> ...



Las tengo a 5,78 en cuanto las puedo soltar?


----------



## chollero (13 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> amigo chollero, sabía que su respuesta iba a ser propicia para la risión, pero en serio le digo que ha superado todas mis expectativas



rision por que? no entiendo


----------



## chollero (13 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> De ser verdad, sin acritud, pero suena a usura.



con acritud ó sin acritud, no es que suene a usura, es que es usura


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Oct 2009)

Estos ultimos dias no he operado,pero se puede sacar un buen pico poniendose corto a saco en el 11900 del ibex y cercanias y soltar lastre en las bajadas del mismo dia o dia siguiente....
Yo a la proxima vez que repunte le meto a saco.


----------



## carvil (13 Oct 2009)

Buenas tardes 

US$ tiene resistencia fuerte en 76.26-76.27


Salu2


----------



## Kujire (13 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Las tengo a 5,78 en cuanto las puedo soltar?



pero Hannibal ...la conch... pero 5,78$: ...eso desde cuando las tienes? holy shit!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> pero Hannibal ...la conch... pero 5,78$: ...eso desde cuando las tienes? holy shit!



Desde ultimos de sep... entre Onty y Volkswagen creo que voy a ser un pillado long time 

Las onty las vendo o aguanto?


----------



## pyn (13 Oct 2009)

chollero dijo:


> con acritud ó sin acritud, no es que suene a usura, es que es usura



Pues en España, que yo sepa, la usura está penada por ley.


----------



## eduenca (13 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Estos ultimos dias no he operado,pero se puede sacar un buen pico poniendose corto a saco en el 11900 del ibex y cercanias y soltar lastre en las bajadas del mismo dia o dia siguiente....
> Yo a la proxima vez que repunte le meto a saco.



Yo llevo poniéndome corto en todo lo que se parece a un techo desde el 9500, sin abrir un sólo largo desde entonces, y a pesar de haberla cagado totalmente con la tendencia, le saco un 31% a la cuenta de trading desde junio. Simplemente abriendo cortos cerca de la boll superior cuando se aplanan las medias y cerrando parcialmente cuando se acerca a la boll inf en 4h, mirando también el diario y el semanal para dejar algún corto abierto, pero cerrando la mayoría. Mejor me hubiera ido con largos, pero para haberla cagado tampoco me puedo quejar.


----------



## Kujire (13 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Desde ultimos de sep... entre Onty y Volkswagen creo que voy a ser un pillado long time
> 
> Las onty las vendo o aguanto?



mira que estás en todas ay Hannibal ay, ahora sólo te falta decirme que tomaste "un par de ellas...." y me echo a temblar. Mira, ya la muy p... ya está en rojo tiene señal de venta sin embargo quieren distribuir, está sobre el gap que cerraron hace unos dias, el que venía del alza de agosto, creo que de 4.80$ no va a pasar hacia arriba.... reza para que me equivoque. En la actualidad está sobre un soporte que la debería aguantar. Ahora la decisión es tuya, habla con DP a ver si tiene fechas concretas de que pase "algo" ... como tiene tan pocas acciones la pueden manipular como les dé la gana. Yo en principio dejaba puesta una órden de venta en 6$ o más, el máximo tiempo que puedas.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Oct 2009)

Se me va a quedar old-fashioned el bikini que me he comprado para lo de las Ariad...
Un día están a 2,05, bajan a 2,02, suben a 2,05, bajan a 2,02...
Que pesadilla...

Kujire, ¿qué opinas de las ENMD? El volúmen es como de risa.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Oct 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> Yo llevo poniéndome corto en todo lo que se parece a un techo desde el 9500, sin abrir un sólo largo desde entonces, y a pesar de haberla cagado totalmente con la tendencia, le saco un 31% a la cuenta de trading desde junio. Simplemente abriendo cortos cerca de la boll superior cuando se aplanan las medias y cerrando parcialmente cuando se acerca a la boll inf en 4h, mirando también el diario y el semanal para dejar algún corto abierto, pero cerrando la mayoría. Mejor me hubiera ido con largos, pero para haberla cagado tampoco me puedo quejar.



Asi se opera con disciplina,si ha realizado plusvalias de 31% solo en cortos desde el 9500 es usted en el mundo del trading listo como un roboc.
Yo solo pierdo dinero con los cortos,cuando baja en vez de cerrar la posicion,meto mas carga... Wishful thinking que lo llaman por aki...


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Oct 2009)

el dolar a punto de cascarse la ressitencia


por cierto, alguien que comente el salvamiento del dolar con nocturnidad en Asia?


----------



## Kujire (13 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Se me va a quedar old-fashioned el bikini que me he comprado para lo de las Ariad...
> Un día están a 2,05, bajan a 2,02, suben a 2,05, bajan a 2,02...
> Que pesadilla...
> 
> Kujire, ¿qué opinas de las ENMD? El volúmen es como de risa.



Hola Pecata, no entres en ENMD que te veo, te acuerdas cuando las Arias a 2.50$?...pues si tienes las mismas sensaciones ya sabes no entres...


----------



## Kujire (13 Oct 2009)

estoy hartita de las caídas del foro


----------



## donpepito (13 Oct 2009)

Kujire.Leia, crees que los MMs llevarán ARIAd a los 2.50$ de cara al vencimiento del viernes? con un par de noticias de aquí al friday....????


----------



## tonuel (13 Oct 2009)

Me acabo de conectar sólo para escribir este tag... :



*Maricón el último...*



Saludos


----------



## otropepito (13 Oct 2009)

Tonuel, ¿lo dices por lo de CIT group? (la financiera).

La sombra de octubre es alargada, pero creo que hoy no habra sangre y dejaran las caidas para mañana o pasado.


----------



## chameleon (13 Oct 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> el dolar a punto de cascarse la ressitencia
> 
> 
> por cierto, alguien que comente el salvamiento del dolar con nocturnidad en Asia?



Mira en el blog de marc vidal



pecata minuta dijo:


> Se me va a quedar old-fashioned el bikini que me he comprado para lo de las Ariad...
> Un día están a 2,05, bajan a 2,02, suben a 2,05, bajan a 2,02...
> Que pesadilla...
> 
> Kujire, ¿qué opinas de las ENMD? El volúmen es como de risa.



eso lo he visto muchas veces. acumulan. el movimiento acaba rompiendo abajo, quizás a 1,9 y a los pocos días (o un día) se dispara arriba


----------



## donpepito (13 Oct 2009)

Me quedo maravillado de lo fácil que resulta al CEO de HEB, sacar noticias todos los días para recuperar las caiditas....


----------



## Kujire (13 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire.Leia, crees que los MMs llevarán ARIAd a los 2.50$ de cara al vencimiento del viernes? con un par de noticias de aquí al friday....????



DP, entiendo que tienes una fantasía con la Princesa Leia , muy modosita ... no es por decepcionarte pero....yo soy más guerrera.... de sangre caliente(... pero para ti si te hace... no me importa ser Leia, Xena o la Doctora Quinn:o jijiji)

... ya me he descentrado... ah si los MMs... sip podrían ponerla en 2.50$ y no habría sospechas de manipulación dado que lo han hecho con anterioridad


----------



## percebe (13 Oct 2009)

Por fin una que me da alegrias, lleva un par de dias subiendo, creo que es de la coleccion de DP

GenVec, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (13 Oct 2009)

Gracias Kujire, tienes que cambiar ese Avatar... es muy sosito para una chica " sangre caliente" como dices ser.... opppppssss!!!!!

EDIT: Suena muy mal...


----------



## donpepito (13 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GenVec, Inc. - Google Finance



Si, es de la colección "grandes plusvalías con paciencia vol III" del día 26 de agosto. :

Enhorabuena si la llevas con buen precio de compra! XD


----------



## donpepito (13 Oct 2009)

Aquí uno del equipo de largos.. algo inquieto, que no ha dudado en escribir a Maria CANTOR -ARIAd IR-

you can mail to the IR of ARIA,ask them how many letters I've been sent to them and to ask them why the price falling like POS.

The truth is, I suffered lots of loss from ARIA. SURE, I hope it up.
And what the hell is wrong with my post?
ARIA did act like POS,and no one can blame about it????

Let me remind you, Nobama just got his Nobel prize,and this is the US, I say waht I want to say.

Hope MRK will acquire ARIA asap.

GLTA.


----------



## donpepito (13 Oct 2009)

ARIAd... registrando nueva patente:

http://appft.uspto.gov/neta***/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-bool.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&co1=AND&d=PG01&s1=ARIAD.AS.&OS=AN/ARIAD&RS=AN/ARIAD

Copia al navegador, suprimir y rellenar los * con c g i (todo junto)


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Oct 2009)

Aquí uno del equipo de largos.. algo inquieto, que no ha dudado en escribir a Maria CANTOR -ARIAd IR-

No he entendido muy bien que querías decir con esa frase ... algo se me escapa... juas

Sobre la patente está registrada el 27 de Agosto ¿no? Que raro que no lo hayan anunciado ni nada... sospechoso... ummm

Kujire sobre lo que has publicado en otro hilo sobre Argentina... me da una pena tremenda... aunque la mayoría ya tiene sus ahorros en dolares...

Y si... leí que la Cristi había robado los ahorros a cambio de Papelitos, aunque con tanta propaganda y antipropaganda... no quedo muy claro el asunto.

Siendo malo... con lo que me gusta a mi Buenos Aires... juas

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2009)

Decían que iba a ser en octubre, pero no imaginaba que se referían a la caida del foro


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Oct 2009)

Tonuel he tenido una vision,VEO GUANO,ya esta aqui entre nosotros,para quedarse unos largos años.... 

Aqui entre nosotros,me lo pio un pajarito en el Pª Castellana de Madrid esta tarde,por cierto la fusion de Iberia y BA esta a puntito de caramelo.


PD: Mañana me pongo corto en el botas en la apertura


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Aquí uno del equipo de largos.. algo inquieto, que no ha dudado en escribir a Maria CANTOR -ARIAd IR-
> 
> No he entendido muy bien que querías decir con esa frase ... algo se me escapa... juas
> 
> ...



No me sorprende nada lo de Argentina,con la cantidad de liantes y manguis que ahi alli no me sorprende nada que sean los primeros en caer,solo les falta que vaya ZP con la prole de visita.


----------



## tonuel (13 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tonuel he tenido una vision,VEO GUANO,ya esta aqui entre nosotros,para quedarse unos largos años....
> 
> Aqui entre nosotros,me lo pio un pajarito en el Pª Castellana de Madrid esta tarde,por cierto la fusion de Iberia y BA esta a puntito de caramelo.
> 
> ...



Ya nos contarás como te fue... 


Buenas noches y...


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2009)

Yo también veo guano, pero moderado que el viernes hay vencimiento, de todas formas ni guano ni subidas, nos estamos moviendo en un enorme lateral sin tendencia de ninguna clase.

Las ENMD no van del todo mal, siguen sin soltar dinero, aunque tras la subida tan fuerte del jueves pasado tenían que corregir un poco. Las THLD hoy han tenido un mal día pero veo lo mismo, no están soltando, aunque hay que tener más cuidado.


----------



## hinka (13 Oct 2009)

Como veis ARCELORMITTA? Cosas buenas o malas?

Gracias


----------



## Burney (14 Oct 2009)

Ayer pillé unas cuantas NHH a 4,42. En principio era para venderlas en 4,54... pero tal como vienen los futuros intentaré vigilarlas por si hiciera intención de superar ese nivel.


----------



## pyn (14 Oct 2009)

Buenos días,
espero agazapado a que el ibex haga pull-back a los 11900 para darle con todo mi amor. No muevo un dedo hasta entonces.


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2009)

hinka dijo:


> Como veis ARCELORMITTA? Cosas buenas o malas?
> 
> Gracias



A largo plazo siempre es buen momento... 



Saludos


----------



## MAD MARX (14 Oct 2009)

Respondiendo a la pregunta que da origen a este hilo: si, efectivamente. He visto el Ibex 35. 


Dicho lo cual pueden proceder a cerrar el hilo pues la pregunta esta solventada.


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2009)

MAD MARX dijo:


> Respondiendo a la pregunta que da origen a este hilo: si, efectivamente. He visto el Ibex 35.
> 
> 
> Dicho lo cual pueden proceder a cerrar el hilo pues la pregunta esta solventada.


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

Buenos días.

Como aprovechan cualquier ocasión... ese GAP strikes back!


----------



## Bambi (14 Oct 2009)

buenos días,ayer la presentación de resultados de Intel fue interesante, aquí tenemos a la CEO en el momento del anuncio

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7tdMP5i3Cj0&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7tdMP5i3Cj0&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

pena que JnJ no acompañara, aguardamos ahora los resultados de JP Morgan a ver si están en la misma linea


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Oct 2009)

Buenos días hamijos.

Vaya con el tipo de cambio!!!!!!

No quiero ni calcular lo que voy perdiendo... está el percal para salir perdiendo comisiones a la primera oportunidad...

EMND al final entró en el rango que le dije a Pecata de 0,65-0,68, puse uan orden de compra más baja de su mínimo y no pude comprar.. hubiera hecho un buen intradía...

El tipo de cambio está tan chungo que ya empieza a acojonar... esta semana llegamos a 1,50... hemos roto máximos.. espero que se dé la vuelta y me pueda salir de las inversiones dignamente... que ya estamos en negativo... si las arias suben a 2,50 seguramente las largue para compensar pérdidas y me quedo en liquidez esperando el guanibex.


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

Tonuel... Javi me ha enviado la URL de su nueva web... 

JB Capital Markets


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

Wataru, estaba escrito en modo IRONIC.... en ARIAd ignoran los PRESS RELEASE, parecen mentalidad española, no quieren a los pobres accionistas, nos tienen abandonados... eso es bueno... significa que algo están preparando.

Recuerda que los precios de 2.92USD se van a volver a ver.. pronto.... nadie de las instituciones ha vendido... un traidor, los BAKER BROSS vendieron en agosto y compraron THLD ... pero vamos que los grandes como Barclays, Index V.... siguen con nosotros.

Hace unos años, cuando salió lo de LLY, ese día subimos +40% ... y en JULIO con la presentación de algunos datos, igual... todo lo que hemos perdido desde el famoso 14 de septiembre... nos va a llegar! XD


----------



## Bambi (14 Oct 2009)

Burney ya que te veo tirando rayitas... que opinas de Ercros y A3 

la primera había roto resistencia en 0,19 y estaba a punto de caramelo pero ahora con el contrasplit (10x1) se ha embarullado llegando a bajar a 0,15 teoricamente debería volver a niveles anteriores al contrasplit (ahora sería 1,9) 

en cuanto a A3, mirando el gráfico veo que el rebote en 6,80 debería llevarla ahora de vuelta a 7,20 en un par de días ¿yep?


----------



## pyn (14 Oct 2009)

¿Qué haríais vosotros si os ingresan 10 millones de €?

http://www.invertia.com/noticias/noticia.asp?subclasid=&clasid=&idNoticia=2223546


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Oct 2009)

Sacarlos inmediatamente del banco en billetes de 50 y repartirlo entre los pobres en taquitos de 10k en 10k XD!

Yo lo reconozco, lo sacaría absolutamente todo, y pasaría de trabajar de por vida... y si me denuncian juicio y tal.. no pasa nada... apropiación indebida y a correr...


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

Jop.... ese no será el famoso DP ... el de la foto de los 10M de plusvs realizadas, que se compró un TIE-FIGHTER? XD


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

No, el no tenía disponible ese importe.... sospecha que utilizaron presuntamente su cuenta para mover esa cantidad.


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Qué haríais vosotros si os ingresan 10 millones de €?
> 
> http://www.invertia.com/noticias/noticia.asp?subclasid=&clasid=&idNoticia=2223546



Creo que has entendido la noticia al revés 

Si me los ingresaran los sacaría desde otra oficina y los depositaría cuidadosamente en bancolchón.


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Oct 2009)

Buenos días ^^!

Ok, DP!, ya eso de entender ironías en inglés es demasiado para mi... jaja

Yo no soy tan optimista como tu en fechas... seguro que algún día nos sorprenden con un 20.30 o más %, nos toca esperar...

Un saludo

Y ayer se me jodieron las burlas en 2 ocasiones por culpa del foro... ains...
Con lo agusto que estaba yo comentando el Cariño que había en el foro con princesas incluidas... ains... que oportunidad se perdió jajaja.


----------



## pyn (14 Oct 2009)

No no, la noticia la entendí bien Mulder, pero a raíz de la noticia me acordé que aquí había pasado algo parecido con unas acciones. A este pollo le han cargado 10M€ pero yo digo al revés, si te los ingresan... Si eres capaz de sacarlos yo paso 5 años en la sombra si hace falta, pero no los devuelvo xDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Oct 2009)

Wataru.. más que para gracias estamos para lloros....

Intentemos mantener la esperanza en nuestro supuesto "olfato" inversor porque creo que vamos algo jodidos... (tanto por hacerle demasiado casao, como por echarle poca cuenta..) y me pongo el primero de la lista...


----------



## Bambi (14 Oct 2009)

yo si me cargasen accidentalmente 10M seguramente ni me enteraría, con tanto millón ya no sabe uno ni los que tiene, ya me entienden


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> No no, la noticia la entendí bien Mulder, pero a raíz de la noticia me acordé que aquí había pasado algo parecido con unas acciones. A este pollo le han cargado 10M€ pero yo digo al revés, si te los ingresan... Si eres capaz de sacarlos yo paso 5 años en la sombra si hace falta, pero no los devuelvo xDDD



Legalmente eres dueño de ellos si te los han ingresado, aunque sea por error.

Luego que griten lo que quieran, yo creo que me iría a pasar 5 añitos a algún lugar lejano, además allí el dinero en euros valdría mucho más


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

En mi opinión... este tipo... no es trigo limpio... por qué iban a montar ese altercado los de Barclays... en la oficina?

Si hubiese algo extraño, lo primero ... el director le atiende personalmente y le ofrece toda la argumentación necesaria... no van a tener "otros hombres de paja" si quisieran hacer alguna cosita... ????

Alguien pasó ese apunto por error a la cuenta del "pollo" como dices... y luego se ha ido agrandando la bola.... por la paranoia del titular.


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En mi opinión... este tipo... no es trigo limpio... por qué iban a montar ese altercado los de Barclays... en la oficina?
> 
> Si hubiese algo extraño, lo primero ... el director le atiende personalmente y le ofrece toda la argumentación necesaria... no van a tener "otros hombres de paja" si quisieran hacer alguna cosita... ????
> 
> Alguien pasó ese apunto por error a la cuenta del "pollo" como dices... y luego se ha ido agrandando la bola.... por la paranoia del titular.



El que te metan un cargo de 10 mill. de euros tiene el efecto de dejar paranoico a cualquiera


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

En operaciones de varios millones de EUROS, tienes que avisar con antelación en la oficina, por ejemplo el pago que estas esperando de un cliente, etc.... tienen que validarlo.. además tienen ordenes de retener ciertos importes, por la ley de blanq de capitales.


----------



## aksarben (14 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Qué haríais vosotros si os ingresan 10 millones de €?
> 
> http://www.invertia.com/noticias/noticia.asp?subclasid=&clasid=&idNoticia=2223546



Comprar Terras .


----------



## Tupper (14 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Legalmente eres dueño de ellos si te los han ingresado, aunque sea por error.



Va ser que no.


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

Sabes lo que pasa... que los pobres se emocinan con tan poca cosa ( millones )... lastima que DONPINPOM26 no enseñe los extractos de sus CC. XD


----------



## pyn (14 Oct 2009)

Huele mal la noticia, porque para que exista un cargo tiene que existir un abono... ya me contareis qué clase de abono se hace por 10M. 

Por cierto, el ibiex sigue camino del pull-back. A ver si llega pronto que tengo el dedo a punto.


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

Luca,,, no me seas nenaza.... vende ahora TODO. TODO y vuelve a los mercados patrios... aquí no hay sustos, ni tampoco nada que reprochar. XD


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Oct 2009)

En las news de Yahoo:

3 Stocks Ready to Roar (DRIV, PDCO, PHIIK)

Luca... ojala siga subiendo el euro... que mis vacaciones están cerca y necesito el euro power!

A la larga bajará... eso si, si tu vas a más corto plazo, pues te hace pupa. 

Un saludo

Este comentario me gusta:
En pocas palabras ... ARIAD tiene la tecnología para determinar si cualquier otro inhibidor de mTOR se harán efectivos mediante el examen de algunas células de cáncer de los pacientes. El paciente podrá saber si un inhibidor de la mTOR trabajará para su cáncer antes del tratamiento.


----------



## Bambi (14 Oct 2009)

con los minolles pasa como con los dvds, vas cogiendo cogiendo y luego no sabes ni dónde ponerlos, ¿sabían ustedes que por eso se dilapida tanta fortuna en drogas y putas? precisamente porque no ocupan espacio

pero vamos que las posibilidades de que en un incidente de este tipo te salgas con la tuya y te quedes esa pasta son aproximadamente del 0,000% décima arriba, décima abajo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> En las news de Yahoo:
> 
> 3 Stocks Ready to Roar (DRIV, PDCO, PHIIK)
> 
> ...



No te precupes, respecto al Real Brasileño le doy via libre!!

Respecto al plazo, me gustaría librarme de lo que llevo antes del 31 del 12 por motivos fiscales.


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2009)

Pues yo esta semana renuncio a meterme en cualquier cosa, el mercado está complicadísimo y se ve a las claras que buscan destrozar cualquier sistema ya sea tendencial o no, mediante el viejo sistema del barrido descarado.

La semana que viene ya veremos que hacen, pero esta se la pasan puteando a todo el personal de lo lindo.

Basta echar un vistazo al diario para darse cuenta de lo dificil que está todo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca,,, no me seas nenaza.... vende ahora TODO. TODO y vuelve a los mercados patrios... aquí no hay sustos, ni tampoco nada que reprochar. XD



Se refiere a volver corto a los mercados patrios supongo...

Ponerse en el escenario peor no es de nenaza DP, es de persona precavida...

Lo de que 10 minolles "no es ná pa un rico" no estoy de acuerdo con usted... aunque tuviera alguien 1000 millones seguro que 10 milloncejos arriba o abajo de la cuenta le dá un leve patatús verlos oscilar.

Para alguien que tiene 300€ como yo imagínese! 

En serio que el dollar no tiene nada de buena pinta... si sigue subiendo el oro nos vamos a preparar....


----------



## Bambi (14 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo esta semana renuncio a meterme en cualquier cosa, el mercado está complicadísimo y se ve a las claras que busca destrozar cualquier sistema ya sea tendencial o no, mediante el viejo sistema del barrido descarado.



no se preocupe, resultados de bancos esta semana, me parece que JP Morgan hoy mismo, ahí se tiene que resolver el lateral de un plumazo


----------



## fmc (14 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tonuel he tenido una vision,VEO GUANO,ya esta aqui entre nosotros,para quedarse unos largos años....
> 
> Aqui entre nosotros,me lo pio un pajarito en el Pª Castellana de Madrid esta tarde,por cierto la fusion de Iberia y BA esta a puntito de caramelo.
> 
> ...



¿Te has puesto al final corto con el botas? 

Menos mal que me quité ayer los puts, que hoy valen la mitad :


----------



## Stuyvesant (14 Oct 2009)

Hola chicos. Al loro con las tecnológicas. (Tecnológicas, no consumo. Is different)


http://www.invertia.com/canales2/canal.asp?idcanal=87



> MERCADOS. APERTURA DE SESIÓN
> INTEL DESATA LAS COMPRAS EN LA APERTURA BURSÁTIL CON EL DÓLAR POR LOS SUELOS
> Alberto Cañabate
> Invertia.com
> ...



Aunque la verdad, no sé de dónde sacan que lo haga Intel tiene que ver con el Ibex, pero no quería sacar de contexto el artículo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Oct 2009)

Stuyvesant si quieres mira las acciones de Telvent, hasta los 40 USD tienen recorrido.

Respecto a lo tuyo que me preguntaste, te vale cualquier universidad pública Sueca, todas tienen programas.

Saludos.


----------



## fmc (14 Oct 2009)

Curioso artículo en el tema de "El dólar insumergible" (si queréis el texto íntegro está ahí, pongo el título y la gráfica para no embarullar ésto  )

Dollar Loss Is S&P 500 Gain as Correlation Grows: Chart of Day


----------



## Gamu (14 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> No no, la noticia la entendí bien Mulder, pero a raíz de la noticia me acordé que aquí había pasado algo parecido con unas acciones. A este pollo le han cargado 10M€ pero yo digo al revés, si te los ingresan... Si eres capaz de sacarlos yo paso 5 años en la sombra si hace falta, pero no los devuelvo xDDD



con 10 millones de euros en el bolsillo, me parece que en muchos paises te recibirían con los brazos abiertos


----------



## Efren (14 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> El tipo de cambio está tan chungo que ya empieza a acojonar... esta semana llegamos a 1,50... hemos roto máximos.. espero que se dé la vuelta y me pueda salir de las inversiones dignamente... que ya estamos en negativo... si las arias suben a 2,50 seguramente las largue para compensar pérdidas y me quedo en liquidez esperando el guanibex.



Veo que no soy el único que lo había pensado, yo ni si quiera estaba esperando a que lleguen a 2'5$ para darles puerta. 

Además si hay que esperar a diciembre a que pase algo, a saber como estará el cambio por entonces.

Por otra parte los de LEAP ya comentaron todo esto y me asusta que se va cumpliendo lo que dijeron.


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

Tal y como está el mercado, los MMs aprovechan cualquier noticia, para darle la vuelta... VANDA +18% en PM.... subiendo intradía +9% y cerrando en -3% .... manipulación... ahora buscamos los fundamentales en la caida, en cambio TITAN... +20% OTC


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Oct 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Curioso artículo en el tema de "El dólar insumergible" (si queréis el texto íntegro está ahí, pongo el título y la gráfica para no embarullar ésto  )
> 
> Dollar Loss Is S&P 500 Gain as Correlation Grows: Chart of Day



Sí el hilo ese deberíamos de llevarlo al día, son bastante certereos en sus análisis.


----------



## Burney (14 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Burney ya que te veo tirando rayitas... que opinas de Ercros y A3
> 
> la primera había roto resistencia en 0,19 y estaba a punto de caramelo pero ahora con el contrasplit (10x1) se ha embarullado llegando a bajar a 0,15 teoricamente debería volver a niveles anteriores al contrasplit (ahora sería 1,9)
> 
> en cuanto a A3, mirando el gráfico veo que el rebote en 6,80 debería llevarla ahora de vuelta a 7,20 en un par de días ¿yep?



Buenas Bambi:

Hasta la noche no te podré poner gráficos (estoy en el curro)

en ercros no la sigo así que no te puedo decir nada... sólo que los contrasplits no suelen ser buenos... (como diría aquel... más altura desde la que caer...)

en a3tv sí la sigo, de hecho la estuve mirando el otro dia y la verdad es que yo la esperaría bastante más abajo. En el ultimo rebote estuvo pullbackeando una directriz alcista que había roto y además había llegado al 38,2% del tramo de caida desde máximos al mínimo de ese tramo en 6,70

si hiciera otro tramo igual al anterior... la llevarían al +-5,60 creo recordar... así que de perder el 6,70 hay que cerrar toda posicion alcista


----------



## Stuyvesant (14 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Stuyvesant si quieres mira las acciones de Telvent, hasta los 40 USD tienen recorrido.
> 
> Respecto a lo tuyo que me preguntaste, te vale cualquier universidad pública Sueca, todas tienen programas.
> 
> Saludos.



Luca, ahora no opero, y la verdad... cuando hablo de tecnológicas no hablo de empresas españolas, para que nos vamos a engañar... hablo de las grandes y las emergentes. Telvent, como que no sé ni que fabrica... acabo de mirarlo. Por fundamentales, o sea, por la pura realidad, esta empresa cae. Está inmersa en la crisis española. Punto pelota. Pero de análisis técnico, ni idea de lo que hará. Es una subcontratista tecnológica de bajo calado, como la mayoría de las españolas que ofrecen servicios y no tienen tecnología competitiva. Es San Jacobo, no solomillo. :o


----------



## Stuyvesant (14 Oct 2009)

Añado, si queréis tecnología punta en la gestión de redes eléctricas inteligentes, tendréis que recurrir a las pequeñas energéticas americanas o a las francesas. La tecnología que ha vendido a Guizhou CLP Power seguramente es un refrito de estas con un contrato de soporte a menor precio que la competencia. No conozco los detalles, pero desde luego no creo que sea un salto cualitativo.

Pd

Lo de Guizhou CLP Power parece una planta energética de bajo coste de ciclo térmico con gas de baja calidad. No me extraña que abaraten costes con tecnología como esta.


----------



## Stuyvesant (14 Oct 2009)

Comverge (NSDQ: COMV), Echelon (NSDQ: ELON), EnerNOC (NASD: ENOC), GridPoint, Itron Inc. (NSDQ: ITRI), Silver Spring Networks, SmartSynch, Tendril ,Trilliant, eMeter, EnerNOC, Itron, Silver

Todas estas americanas se beneficiaran de las medidas del gobierno Americano para la reducción de las emisiones y el ahorro energético en EE.UU. Eso implica inversiones en tecnología inteligente. 4 trillones. Seguid a quien contrate con ellas (casualmente EDF está en el ajo). Todas vuestras, mi bienamados analistas técnicos


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2009)

El SAN al final superó los 11.2 tal como se predijo ayer o hace un par de días, ahora no recuerdo.

Yo creo que no hay que preocuparse excesivamente del dólar, cuando los mercados terminen esta tendencia alcista desde el rebote, y ya no queda mucho para ese evento, lo volveremos a ver subir.

Lo malo es que las acciones USA también bajarán 

Ese será el momento, sin duda, más adecuado para meterse en biotechs que verdaderamente estén alcistas.


----------



## Bambi (14 Oct 2009)

Mulder se te está desbocando el stoxx un poco


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Mulder se te está desbocando el stoxx un poco



Ya lo vi, a pesar de lo que he dicho antes no he podido resistir la tentación de entrar y sacarle unos pocos puntos, soy un seguidor de tendencias empedernido


----------



## Stuyvesant (14 Oct 2009)

Coño. yo no echaría las campanas al vuelo en Telvent.



> China on right track
> 
> Frost & Sullivan foresees smart grid playing a significant role in the development of China’s national economy in the future.
> 
> ...




"26 provinces and 1.08 billion" ganan a una provincia de 40 millones ¿no? Si van a estandarizar la red en todo el país... no veo yo una islita por ahí perdida.


----------



## fmc (14 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El SAN al final superó los 11.2 tal como se predijo ayer o hace un par de días, ahora no recuerdo.
> 
> Yo creo que no hay que preocuparse excesivamente del dólar, cuando los mercados terminen esta tendencia alcista desde el rebote, y ya no queda mucho para ese evento, lo volveremos a ver subir.
> 
> ...



yo, hasta que no llegue a 11.30 no me lo creeré, que rebotes en 11.25 y alrededores ha dado ya 3 o 4


----------



## bah (14 Oct 2009)

el fut s&p anda en *1083*, serían unos 1087 en el cash


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Oct 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Coño. yo no echaría las campanas al vuelo en Telvent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hamijo, la subida de telvent poco o nada tiene que ver con fundamentales...

Tenían una "tasación" de 40 USD para Indra, y nos vamos acercando...


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Oct 2009)

Bueno... aún queda mucho Octubre, pero me gustaría que opinaseis ahora sobre las predicciones de vuestro Amado "Guru" Don pepin.

Todo esto, of course, es para causar un poco de polémica jaja

Si al finalizar Octubre seguimos subiendo... ¿Será catalogado como falso profeta? 

Un saludo 

LCASC pssss Que me estás chafando la "polémica"


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Oct 2009)

Buenos días... 

Parece que los presagios de hace 2 semanas se están cumpliendo... la leña que ayer metió la FED ha hecho su trabajo, y ya estamos en máximos anuales... E-mini S&P ha tocado los 1083,5 

Estén atentos porque en breve vendrá una caida importante... lo que no les puedo decir aún, es si será "la caída"... 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Oct 2009)

Les dejo lo más importante para hoy... a parte de los resultados de JPM... 

*13:00 US - Peticiones de préstamos hipotecarios
14:30 US - Ventas minoristas y precios de importación
16:00 US - Inventarios empresariales
20:00 US - Actas de la reunión de Septiembre de la FED
*
Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2009)

fmc dijo:


> yo, hasta que no llegue a 11.30 no me lo creeré, que rebotes en 11.25 y alrededores ha dado ya 3 o 4



El máximo de hoy es 11.30, parece que lo ha hecho hace un momento.


----------



## eduenca (14 Oct 2009)

Se acabó el cierre de cortos en los dos banquitos. Ayer, 98 millones de prestadas netas en SAN y 29 millones en BBVA. Los cortos vuelven a la carga con fuerzas renovadas.


----------



## Carolus Rex (14 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> No no, la noticia la entendí bien Mulder, pero a raíz de la noticia me acordé que aquí había pasado algo parecido con unas acciones. A este pollo le han cargado 10M€ pero yo digo al revés, si te los ingresan... Si eres capaz de sacarlos yo paso 5 años en la sombra si hace falta, pero no los devuelvo xDDD



Es que todavía estoy en ello...... son incansables, no paran... ellos erre que erre, que les devuelva la pasta, yo que quién compro unas acciones que yo no debería haber tenido.... vamos que al final la pasta no la pusieron ellos, creo... y si la pasta no la pusieron ellos, por que les tengo que dar una pasta que no salió de su bolsillo....

¡En fin! que cuando acabe todo el lio ya os contaré.... de momento los 30K USD los tengo yo, pero la cuenta sigue bloqueada, ya veremos.

Lo de los 10M€ como para andarse con tonterías...."PILLA LA PASTA Y CORRE"... ¿no?....

Salu2


----------



## fmc (14 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El máximo de hoy es 11.30, parece que lo ha hecho hace un momento.



Sí, parece que ya sí lo pasa


----------



## Bambi (14 Oct 2009)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> ¡En fin! que cuando acabe todo el lio ya os contaré.... de momento los 30K USD los tengo yo, pero la cuenta sigue bloqueada, ya veremos.



es encomiable que ande usted tocando los cojones a esa gente aunque esté claro que el dinero no lo va a oler


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

Ahí esta BME... nunca falla, cuando el mercado la ha castigado, +5,00% es su patron de subidas, habitual.


----------



## Bambi (14 Oct 2009)

no os lo vais a creer

JP Morgan bate las previsiones: ganó 3.600 millones de dólares - 14/10/09 - 1613764 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Bambi (14 Oct 2009)

debe estar mal la noticia porque esto es una pasada:

"beneficios en el tercer trimestre de 3.600 millones de dólares, 82 centavos por acción, frente a los 49 centavos que esperaba Wall Street. En el mismo periodo del año anterior ganó 527 millones de dólares."

quillo, que crizi ni que crizi??


----------



## aksarben (14 Oct 2009)

Por lo pronto ya hay algún PM americano exaltado con lo de JPM.


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> quillo, que crizi ni que crizi??




Arriquitaun...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Oct 2009)

Estoy corto en SAN a 11,24.... desearme suerte cabrones!


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Estoy corto en SAN a 11,24.... desearme suerte cabrones!




*Suerte maestro...* 






*Ahí está usted... con dos cojones... *



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

Que locura es esa de estar corto en el SAN... .... CITI en PM ... calentito... y el botas se pone muy tontorrÓn con esas cosas. XD


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

Kujire... estoy dentro de nuevo en CLDX... no he podido resistirme... como va el BRIEF de hoy?


----------



## Bambi (14 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Estoy corto en SAN a 11,24.... desearme suerte cabrones!



suerte, tenga cuidado no vaya usted a pisarse las pelotas al caminar


----------



## pyn (14 Oct 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> Se acabó el cierre de cortos en los dos banquitos. Ayer, 98 millones de prestadas netas en SAN y 29 millones en BBVA. Los cortos vuelven a la carga con fuerzas renovadas.



Me no entender...


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2009)

Es la hora... con la apertura gringa nos vamos al guano... 



Saludos


----------



## Kujire (14 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... estoy dentro de nuevo en CLDX... no he podido resistirme... como va el BRIEF de hoy?



Hola DP, no vayas fuerte de momento, esto debemos llevarlo sigilosamente ...si se dan cuenta nos lo van a hacer pasar mal. No tiene señal de entrada todavía, es decir hay muchas probabilidades de que baje un poco. 

Estoy muy enfadada con el foro(administración), ayer se me tragó varios mensajes de análisis:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola DP, no vayas fuerte de momento, esto debemos llevarlo sigilosamente ...si se dan cuenta nos lo van a hacer pasar mal. No tiene señal de entrada todavía, es decir hay muchas probabilidades de que baje un poco.
> 
> Estoy muy enfadada con el foro(administración), ayer se me tragó varios mensajes de análisis:



Se romperan hoy los 1085 del esepe o los 10 mil del DJI?


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2009)

Hoy hay lectura de actas de las FED a las 20:00 hora de aquí, me parece que nos pasaremos la tarde haciendo laterales, como de costumbre.

A ver si hoy también nos sorprenden.


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Se romperan hoy los 1085 del esepe o los 10 mil del DJI?



Los 1085 ya están rotos, el máximo de hoy está en 1085.75


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Oct 2009)

Perdón por el off topic, pero es un caso de extrema necesidad. 

Kujire, quiero ir de vacaciones a NY la semana que viene, ¿qué tal está la zona de Queens para alojarse? Los hoteles me cuestan la mitad de precio que en Manhattan...

Gracias guapa.


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

Ahí estamos... crees que la aprobación de la reforma sanitaria, nos dará alas, hoy?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Los 1085 ya están rotos, el máximo de hoy está en 1085.75



Digo traspasarlos,tocaron el 1085 y para abajo....

No me puedo permitir otra cagada,estoy disparando mi ultimo cartucho....


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

PM, merece la pena alojarse en todo el "follón" te ahorras tiempo... hay un par que tienen vistas a central park, que están bien de precio.


----------



## Kujire (14 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Se romperan hoy los 1085 del esepe o los 10 mil del DJI?



Ná eso no importa, hoy importa el DOW, ojo como llegue a los 10.000 o cerca.

Te he visto en el SAN, vas bien, pero pon un SL tan pronto cubras gastos, no hagas el "pardillo" ok? si te echan pues puedes probar en otro pico


----------



## pyn (14 Oct 2009)

Hoy estas dos están muy juguetonas:

Cardium Therapeutics Inc. - Google Finance

VIA Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ná eso no importa, hoy importa el DOW, ojo como llegue a los 10.000 o cerca.
> 
> Te he visto en el SAN, vas bien, pero pon un SL tan pronto cubras gastos, no hagas el "pardillo" ok? si te echan pues puedes probar en otro pico



Para variar de momento palmo, en 11,20 ya cubro gastos,vigilare el DJI,pero me da que me voy a quedar vendido para mañana,me va la marcha...


----------



## chollero (14 Oct 2009)

vaya bandazos que pegan las ANX, quien fue el que aconsejó VIAP?


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> PM, merece la pena alojarse en todo el "follón" te ahorras tiempo... hay un par que tienen vistas a central park, que están bien de precio.



¿Me puedes decir los nombres?
Es que es un rollo, como queda tan poco tiempo, los precios son super altos.
Y yo soy pobre...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Digo traspasarlos,tocaron el 1085 y para abajo....
> 
> No me puedo permitir otra cagada,estoy disparando mi ultimo cartucho....



1086,5 en el contado del S&P y 9977 en el contado del DOW, veo muy díficil que pase el 10000 a la primera, así que... 

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (14 Oct 2009)

Que pena que mi mierdabroker no tenga acciones de CXM, hoy ha cerrado el gap de 1,51 me hubiera metido para ver que pasaba.


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

Lo de VIA, parece un PUMP AND DUMP... la otra... ha subido demasiado en pocos días, incluso hoy, con los buenos resultados... lo mismo es una barrida.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Para variar de momento palmo, en 11,20 ya cubro gastos,vigilare el DJI, *pero me da que me voy a quedar vendido para mañana,me va la marcha...*



Mañana presentan resultados *Citigroup, Goldman Sachs, IBM, Google y Nokia...* a corto plazo (pocos días) veo una bajada significativa...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

Wellington Hotel
Midtown Manhattan New York Hotels ? Central Park Hotel - Hotels in Manhattan NY - Wellington Hotel - +1 212-247-3900 - 1749 opiniones

Loews Hotel-Regency
Luxury Hotels, Luxury Resorts & Hotel Reservations | Loews - +1 212-759-4100 - 198 opiniones

Hampton Inn Manhattan Times Square Hotel
hamptoninn.hilton.com - +1 212-581-4100 - 491 opiniones

Roosevelt Hotel New York
The Roosevelt Hotel | New York Hotels | Midtown Manhattan | NYC - +1 866-530-9379 - 1793 opiniones

Millennium UN Plaza Hotel
Hotels | Official Site Millennium and Copthorne Hotels - +1 212-758-1234 - 1099 opiniones

Park South Hotel
Hotels in Manhattan | Hotels in NYC | Park South Hotel, New York City, NY - +1 212-448-0888 - 687 opiniones

Candlewood Suites New York City- Times Square - Extended Stay Hotel
InterContinental Hotels Group | France | The Official Web Site - +1 888-299-2208 - 26 opiniones


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

CXM... no la tenemos en RT4, puedes llamar y la incorporan al sistema.


----------



## until (14 Oct 2009)

Buenas!

Pecata conoces el foronuevayork.com?

un saludo!


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

Nueva York Guía de Hoteles -Nueva York / Central Park

Ahí tienes para entreterte.... un ratito... mientras nuestras ARIAd escalan posiciones. -climb-


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Oct 2009)

Veo a los banquitos muy fuertes hoy,no creo que bajen.
Vaya tela,siempre me meto en lo mas selecto jajajajaja


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Oct 2009)

until dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Pecata conoces el foronuevayork.com?
> 
> un saludo!



Gracias, no lo conocía, voy a investigar un poco.
Yo suelo entrar en losviajeros.com


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Gracias, no lo conocía, voy a investigar un poco.
> Yo suelo entrar en losviajeros.com



Aqui tienes siempre buenas tarifas:
Booking.com: Hotels in New York. Book your hotel now!


----------



## carvil (14 Oct 2009)

Buenas tardes 


Parece que estamos pullbackeando a la zona de soporte


Pecata enfrente al Garden tienes hoteles económicos, Queens está muyyyyy alejado de lo visitable.

Mira en esta Web estuve echándoles una mano hace tiempo.


Guía turística en español de Nueva York - guiadenuevayork.com


Salu2


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Oct 2009)

Meses atras se hablo en el hilo de hacer una operacion conjunta de cortos en el Ibex,creo que llego el momento de pasar a la acción...busquemos victimas señoreh...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Meses atras se hablo en el hilo de hacer una operacion conjunta de cortos en el Ibex,creo que llego el momento de pasar a la acción...busquemos victimas señoreh...



Todavía no es el momento pequeño padawan... paciencia... 

Saludos...

PD: Yo cuando me meta, lo avisaré, y me meteré con todo...


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Meses atras se hablo en el hilo de hacer una operacion conjunta de cortos en el Ibex,creo que llego el momento de pasar a la acción...busquemos victimas señoreh...





las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Todavía no es el momento pequeño padawan... paciencia...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Yo cuando me meta, lo avisaré, y me meteré con todo...




Mejor ponerse corto ahora que perdérselo... ya sabes... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Kujire, quiero ir de vacaciones a NY la semana que viene, *¿qué tal está la zona de Queens para alojarse?* Los hoteles me cuestan la mitad de precio que en Manhattan...



Muy bien... siempre ha sido un barrio selecto... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2009)

Lateral, lateralon, all day long, lalalala


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Aqui tienes siempre buenas tarifas:
> Booking.com: Hotels in New York. Book your hotel now!



No te fíes mucho de booking... yo hace pocos días he estado buscando hotel y son bastante careros... por poner un ejemplo Destinia.com, me encontró muchos mejores precios y con diferencias abultadas...

En vuelos lo más baratillo desde Madrid es Air europa, sin escalas... a mi me saldría mejor de precio viajar a Londres y ya volar desde allí, me es más barato que volar a Madrid.

Un saludo y pasadlo bien
PD: Quiero una taza del café ese de friends...


----------



## Astur147 (14 Oct 2009)

Buenas tardes a todos

Momento de recordar ésto :

El Dow Jones a 10.000... y entonces la deflación - 30/06/09 - 1368286 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Kujire (14 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Perdón por el off topic, pero es un caso de extrema necesidad.
> 
> Kujire, quiero ir de vacaciones a NY la semana que viene, ¿qué tal está la zona de Queens para alojarse? Los hoteles me cuestan la mitad de precio que en Manhattan...
> 
> Gracias guapa.



Hola todo aki es bastante grande y las distancias también, busca por Internet tú misma que siempre hay ofertas (xica ésta es la ciudad de las ofertas y los buenos precios!!) así que busca que seguro que encentras alguno en la zona comercial ... como dice DP mejor estar en el follón, tienes a mano las TIENDAS y shows y por la noche no tienes tantos problemas que si estás en Queens. Queens está muy bien, pero es una zona residencial (nada que ver) échale un ojo además de las que te han indicado anteriormente:

a: Expedia.com / Travelocity.com / 

por aki siempre estamos en rebajas

puedes ver referencias del hotel y consejos para el viaje en 

Tripadvisor.com

Te puedo dar un consejo, trae maletas de España ... pero vacias jiji tómalo al pié de la letra, tráelas vacias(no es broma) ....que ya las irás llenando jiji


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Oct 2009)

Estaba mirando de nuevo lo de booking para ver que no hubiera metido la pata... una noche de hotel en booking por el que quiero, me piden 318 reales
, 124 euros... y en destinia 83€ . 

Un robo sin pistola...

Kuji, no le des ideas... que puede ser una ruina jaja

Un saludo


----------



## Kujire (14 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Veo a los banquitos muy fuertes hoy,no creo que bajen.
> Vaya tela,siempre me meto en lo mas selecto jajajajaja



Sr. Hannibal meterse corto hoy es muy arriesgado, y menos en los bancos después de que estos tahúres hayan presentado los mejores resultados de su vida. Vale que lo has hecho en la parte alta, y que yo no la veo mal, pero .... el SAN está alcista y si le vas a meter un corto tienes que ser muy rápido y tener una buena mesa de operaciones...

Ten encuenta que en el SAN se parten cada vez que os fuerzan a cerrar un corto en pérdidas, en las mesas tienen a gente siguiendo lo que hacen los cortos... les tienen fotos y todo:


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Kuji, no le des ideas... que puede ser una ruina jaja
> 
> Un saludo



El eurodolar a 1,49 hamijos... estamos que lo tiramos... me lo quitan de las manos hoygan... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Ten encuenta que en el SAN se parten cada vez que os fuerzan a cerrar un corto en pérdidas, en las mesas tienen a gente siguiendo lo que hacen los cortos... les tienen fotos y todo:




La mia la tienen... hace poco intimidé a uno de los chicos del botas... el pobrecillo lo soltó todo... :



Saludos :o


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Sr. Hannibal meterse corto hoy es muy arriesgado, y menos en los bancos después de que estos tahúres hayan presentado los mejores resultados de su vida. Vale que lo has hecho en la parte alta, y que yo no la veo mal, pero .... el SAN está alcista y si le vas a meter un corto tienes que ser muy rápido y tener una buena mesa de operaciones...
> 
> Ten encuenta que en el SAN se parten cada vez que os fuerzan a cerrar un corto en pérdidas, en las mesas tienen a gente siguiendo lo que hacen los cortos... les tienen fotos y todo:



Con Hannibal tienen hasta camisetas ya:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Oct 2009)

Cabrones!!!!


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cabrones!!!!



No les hagas caso... en bolsa hay que pensar en el largo plazo... 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Oct 2009)

Esto es lo que visionan los pantallazos del SAN


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Oct 2009)

Creo que le voy a dar al BBVA para promediar.... orden a 12.47

Edit: Dentro con todo el equipo


----------



## ddddd (14 Oct 2009)

Buenas tardes a todos después de un tiempo sin aparecer por aquí.

Quería preguntar a los especialistas en los USA sobre el futuro de General Electric ya que mi padre ha comprado hoy tras escuchar como la recomendaban por la radio por un asunto de posibles opas.

Por lo demás sigo con mis Arias y Anadys en el mercado usa y a la espera de ver si bajan algo más las Hythiam para entrar dentro de ellas. Muchas gracias Kujire por tus comentarios sobre anadys, no creo que las veamos mucho más abajo y sólo queda que remonten poco a poco el vuelo.

Saludos.


----------



## Kujire (14 Oct 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos después de un tiempo sin aparecer por aquí.
> 
> Quería preguntar a los especialistas en los USA sobre el futuro de General Electric ya que mi padre ha comprado hoy tras escuchar como la recomendaban por la radio por un asunto de posibles opas.



GE aparentemente está barata, pero creo que va a corregir un poco. Ya lo intentó hace un mes ...pero no lo consiguió, sin embargo todo pinta de que pueda corregir más. Tendría que verla en profundida para poder decirte más(tampoco creo que mucho, pero que sepas que creo que va a corregir). Lo de la Opa a GE, debe ser que GE se va a deshacer de algo(algunas stakes que tiene en empresas como la NBC...), no he oído nada de una opa a GE, si tienes + info te lo agradezco.



> Por lo demás sigo con mis Arias y Anadys en el mercado usa y a la espera de ver si bajan algo más las Hythiam para entrar dentro de ellas. Muchas gracias Kujire por tus comentarios sobre anadys, no creo que las veamos mucho más abajo y sólo queda que remonten poco a poco el vuelo.
> 
> Saludos.



De nada majo.Con respecto a Anadys, ya la tenemos sobre 2.25$, el siguiente nivel a vigilar es 2.17$. De momento, aunque hemos hecho una "paradinha" lo de ayer me indica que todavía tenemos una presencia bajista bastante fuerte, algo así como un poltergeist que de vez en cuando parece y nos mete un miedo: que bufff. Pero claro eso pasa en otra empresa, y todos : saltando por las ventanas, pero en estass empresas en las que todo es aire y ficticio, pues sinceramente ni caso, como la bajada se ha ralentizado ahora tenemos que empezar a ver laterales. Cuando más tardemos en ver esos laterales más riesgo tenemos de caernos al siguiente nivel. El año pasado Anadys estuvo lateraleando 1 año! en estos niveles, así que el suelo tiene que estar por aki.


----------



## Bambi (14 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Creo que le voy a dar al BBVA para promediar.... orden a 12.47
> 
> Edit: Dentro con todo el equipo



amigo que voy largo desde los 12, vamos a tener un conflicto diplomatico, yo contra vosotros tres no puedo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> amigo que voy largo desde los 12, vamos a tener un conflicto diplomatico, yo contra vosotros tres no puedo




Vende rapido y escapa, no te vaya a cojer el hombre del guano....

Han subido bastante a SAN en la subasta,me da muy mal rollo....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Oct 2009)

Distribución total en DAX, CAC e IBEX, ventas de manos fuertes, compra de manos débiles... en breve acaba la Onda3, preparen carga para la 4...

Saludos...

PD: Max DOW 9991,x


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Distribución total en DAX, CAC e IBEX, ventas de manos fuertes, compra de manos débiles... en breve acaba la Onda3, preparen carga para la 4...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Max DOW 9991,x



Yo mañana solo podre seguir el mercado a primera hora,hasta el Lunes no tocare nada.... espero que no me desplumen de nuevo....


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

HL, eres un adicto al dolor... el Botas, siempre aprovecha esta clase de noticias, para recuperar todo lo perdido días atrás... al igual que estaba garantizada la subida en BME... la mejor táctica es reservar el capital.


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

CLDX... parece que empieza a despegar.


----------



## Kujire (14 Oct 2009)

*OW 10.000:​*
La gente está saltando!!!!! Alegría!!!!!!​


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Oct 2009)

Vaya dos semanitas que llevamos


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> *OW 10.000:*
> 
> La gente está saltando!!!!! Alegría!!!!!!​



Se acabó el mundo


----------



## Hank Scorpio (14 Oct 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos después de un tiempo sin aparecer por aquí.
> 
> Quería preguntar a los especialistas en los USA sobre el futuro de *General Electric* ya que mi padre ha comprado hoy* tras escuchar como la recomendaban por la radio* por un asunto de posibles opas.
> 
> ...



Vale, esto me quiere decir que le eche un ojo al stop que tengo.
Bueno al menos a pesar de ello, servirá para cubrir gastos y cambio, y algún pequeño beneficio mientras busco curro.

PD: ¿Que emisora?


----------



## Kujire (14 Oct 2009)

*Breaking News ... DOW*

Cuéntame como pasó....

Hace 10 años el DOW tocaba por primera vez que el 10.000.....



> El tipo de la Fed estaba a 4.75%
> 
> El barril del petróleo a 16$
> 
> El oro ..... a 260$



"NYSE where Guan: does not happen since March2009"


----------



## carvil (14 Oct 2009)

Según mi punto de vista todavía queda subida, mañana pasa por taquilla GS


Salu2


----------



## pioneer (14 Oct 2009)

Si, efectivamente, yo me lo jugaria todo a la opcion warrants 3,50 pero hay un pequeño riesgo, sin liugar a dudas. Si no me pestoy planteando entrar en Stoks and Fire y poner un capital de unos 4000 chelines neozelandeses, que seria una apuesta mas segura. De todas maneras el mercado esta inflado y a la larga todo lo que se pueda meter en un deposito sera mejor que no quemarse los dedos. Jajajaja.


----------



## Kujire (14 Oct 2009)

yo tengo loonies

A la espera de recibir la comunicación de la FED.... de la reunión del otro día, vamos ... resesa pero en fin que después de 2 días de spa whiskis y mujeres.... por lo menos se les pide que nos lo cuenten por escrito


----------



## Bambi (14 Oct 2009)

joder

los ha tocado joder, el hijodeputa los ha tocado, los putos 10000 joder

kujire en el cotarro se tiene que comentar algo acerca de los resultado de GS, también la van a liar parda esos mañana?


----------



## ddddd (14 Oct 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Vale, esto me quiere decir que le eche un ojo al stop que tengo.
> Bueno al menos a pesar de ello, servirá para cubrir gastos y cambio, y algún pequeño beneficio mientras busco curro.
> 
> PD: ¿Que emisora?



Lo escuchó en Gestiona Radio, la nueva radio económica que puede escucharse en Madrid y por Internet a nivel nacional.

Kujire, en cuanto a lo de la opa, mi padre tampoco se enteró muy bien, me ha hablado de 3 noticias que comentaron vendrían muy bien a la empresa, siento no ser más conciso, pero él no se enteró muy bien.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2009)

Joder, qué paciencia hay que tener con las ARIAd ....

Venga, que salgan ya los rumores positivos de una puta vez.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Oct 2009)

Mi bola de cristal me dice que la semana que viene se va a repartir guano del bueno...


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

GE ... OPA... no lo veo claro... sobre las ARIAd... tendremos que postponer el hacernos multimillonarios, un par de meses.

La codicia ha sido mi pecado... y ahora llevo la penitencia.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GE ... OPA... no lo veo claro... sobre las ARIAd... tendremos que postponer el hacernos multimillonarios, un par de meses.
> 
> La codicia ha sido mi pecado... y ahora llevo la penitencia.



Ha sido decirlo y subir a 2,08$ 

Saludos...

PD: Me voy a jugar a basket, dejádmelo todo en máximos... , os leo luego...


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GE ... OPA... no lo veo claro... sobre las ARIAd... tendremos que postponer el hacernos multimillonarios, un par de meses.
> 
> La codicia ha sido mi pecado... y ahora llevo la penitencia.



Ese comentario no es normal en ti... con tu legendario optimismo jaja

Paciencia hermano... que yo sin el Yate no me quedo... (esperemos que no me haga demasiado viajo como para disfrutarlo...)

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

Hacemos un flashback AGOSTO mediofinales de mes... y estamos igual.... resignación es lo que me queda... los MMs tienen DOS días para llevarnos a los 2.50 USD.... si confiamos en el patrón de la opciones anteriores.


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2009)

Si sólo fueran 2 meses, firmaba ahora mismo con los ojos cerrados.

Es cansina pero es lo que hay. In the waiting ....


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hacemos un flashback AGOSTO mediofinales de mes... y estamos igual.... resignación es lo que me queda... los MMs tienen DOS días para llevarnos a los 2.50 USD.... si confiamos en el patrón de la opciones anteriores.



Cuando están de subir, es muy predecible.

El patrón del último año es revelador. Fijaos en las velas que forman los máximos (rojas) por lo que cuando se dispara hay que pulirlas en las primeras horas de la sesión.

Hay que tener huevos y paciencia para verlas en 5 USD. Yo me bajaré antes.


----------



## Kujire (14 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> joder
> 
> los ha tocado joder, el hijodeputa los ha tocado, los putos 10000 joder
> 
> kujire en el cotarro se tiene que comentar algo acerca de los resultado de GS, también la van a liar parda esos mañana?



pues te puedes imaginar .... creo que el titular puede ser asi:



> "Golmann Earnings: GS CEO Michael B. comenta entre risas "... : LO HEMOS GANADO TODO, VISCA EL GOLMANN!! ...además anunciamos los posibles contactos para contratar al experto en trading guanístico ....ya tenemos la plata para fichar al Tone el botas se va a cagar pata abajo. "


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

Si, en cuanto hay un SPIKE tó DIOS vende... me han cegado las plusv eternas... en otra no hubiese durado tanto sin vender... 190.000,00€ de plusv... estaba extasiado... ya he vuelto a la realidad.


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, en cuanto hay un SPIKE tó DIOS vende... me ha cegado las plusv eternas... en otra no hubiese durado tanto sin vender... 190.000,00€ de plusv... estaba extasiado... ya he vuelto a la realidad.



Joder DP! que me vas a deprimir.... jaja Ya veo lo confiando que estabas en lo de las Options... ten en cuenta que si eso fuera un indicador valido, con aferrarnos eso ya seriamos millonarios, pero... no es tan fácil.

En Enero me pensaré que hacer con ellas, a mi no me preocupa los impuestos...

Un saludo


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2009)

El puto dolar con está jodiendo a base de bien ....


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

Nappp... esos solo son hipotesis... en algunos valores funciona al 90% ejm DRYSHIP .... pero todavía no hemos llegado al viernes... hehehehe!!!! XD


----------



## Kujire (14 Oct 2009)

and again....


*DOW*:10.002:


Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaw!!!!!​


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Distribución total en DAX, CAC e IBEX, ventas de manos fuertes, compra de manos débiles... en breve acaba la Onda3, preparen carga para la 4...





las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mi bola de cristal me dice que la semana que viene se va a repartir guano del bueno...




La madre que te parió... : no me jodas que aún estamos en la 3... que ya es octubre cojones... :




Kujire dijo:


> pues te puedes imaginar .... creo que el titular puede ser asi:
> 
> "Golmann Earnings: GS CEO Michael B. comenta entre risas "... LO HEMOS GANADO TODO, VISCA EL GOLMANN!! ...además anunciamos los posibles contactos para contratar al experto en trading guanístico ....ya tenemos la plata para fichar al Tone el botas se va a cagar pata abajo. "



Con esta noticia mañana subimos al infinito... me gustaria verle al tito botas el careto... se estará cagando encima...


y más que se va a cagar... :



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

Incremento en las ordenes de compra... parece que nos movemos... 2.10USD al cierre.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Oct 2009)

Vaya telaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

Queda alguna resistencia del DJI y el S&P500 por violar?

Cual es la proxima parada?


----------



## eduenca (14 Oct 2009)

Sigo con mi curiosidad con los préstamos en SAN. Hoy, más llamativo aún: ¡620.607.133 de nuevos préstamos! Con represtados y cancelaciones se queda en unos préstamos netos de 264.188.283 de acciones. Casi na.


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2009)

Ariad, no es por aguar la fiesta pero el volumen es de risa y las posis dan pena.


----------



## Bambi (14 Oct 2009)

la próxima parada son los putos 1100 del S&P y estos hijosdeputa parece que pretenden llegar hoy, no mercy for the bears

kujire ese es el tipo de mierda que quiero leer mañana, el CEO de goldman "crisis what crisis we earned 1000 trillions of billions more this month lol" (incluido el lol)

como estará la cosa, que están subiendo hasta las Ariad, no shit


----------



## eduenca (14 Oct 2009)

¿Por qué este hilo se llama "¿habéis visto el Ibex35?"?

Debería llamarse "chicharros del nasdaq".


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Oct 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Ariad, no es por aguar la fiesta pero el volumen es de risa y las posis dan pena.



Oye, cuidadito, que te tiramos por la borda.


----------



## Bambi (14 Oct 2009)

releyendo el hilo observo que DP ha sustituido su Tie Fighter por un ¿spectrum 128k? i don't know, las jodidas ariad y su irritante manía de no hacernos ricos empiezan a pasar factura :


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Oye, cuidadito, que te tiramos por la borda.



Casi que le haríais un favor... :o










Saludos :o


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Oct 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> ¿Por qué este hilo se llama "¿habéis visto el Ibex35?"?
> 
> Debería llamarse "chicharros del nasdaq".



Es para despistar... 

¿Quedan muchas en venta en 2.10? Lo importante no son las posis de compra...sino las de venta.

edito: No veo las firmas...


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Oye, cuidadito, que te tiramos por la borda.



Estoy deseando que suban pero en este momento lleva negociado un 33% de su media trimestral ......

Hay que armarse de paciencia.


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Oct 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Estoy deseando que suban pero en este momento lleva negociado un 33% de su media trimestral ......
> 
> Hay que armarse de paciencia.



Lo mismo ha pasado con todas las bolsas y mira como suben las jodias 

Lo de siempre... lo importante son las espectativas, los compradores vendrán luego...


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

Desde hace una horita, hay +posis de compra -cuantia- que de venta.... similar a las semanas previas a la subida.

PD: Y ese niño con el spectrum plus... es DP, programando en lenguaje C ... XD


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2009)

En su momento dijo Mulder que los 2,12 USD eran un nivel importante.

A ver que hace ahí


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> releyendo el hilo observo que DP ha sustituido su Tie Fighter por un ¿spectrum 128k? i don't know, las jodidas ariad y su irritante manía de no hacernos ricos empiezan a pasar factura :



Parece mas bien un Sinclair QL, que tiempos, que recuerdos....


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

SPECTRUM PLUS... UNA MARAVILLA, VERSION UK DE IMPORTACIÓN colecciono vieja cacharreteria... XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece mas bien un Sinclair QL, que tiempos, que recuerdos....



Sinclair??? Eso es de la serie cuentame??? creo que soy de los jovenes del hilo,aqui todos casados,con hijos... podrias crear la sección frutos secos jajajajaja


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Oct 2009)

Juas yo aún poseo mi sinclair de las teclitas de goma en perfecto estado... un recuerdo de las miles de partidas que me eché en ese trasto. El vicio me viene desde niño jaja

Aghhh me he perdido el final por una conversación... al menos ya estamos de nuevo en los 2.1X. Muito bem....


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

Que alegria dá comprobar que las nenas están volviendo al buen camino...


----------



## Bambi (14 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> PD: Y ese niño con el spectrum plus... es DP, programando en lenguaje C ... XD



pues ya somos dos spectrumeros, yo tuve un +2 y un +3, el de... diskettes!

ariad ha cerrado en 2.11 no está nada mal hamijos, y el DJ hoy duerme placidamente sobre los 10000, la semana va a acabar por todo lo alto parece


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2009)

Yo tengo un amigo que es fanático coleccionista de todo tipo de ordenadores raros caseros como este y tiene de todo, varios Amiga, Commodores, Ataris, MSX, etc.

Aunque es fanático de Apple y tiene unos cuantos antiguos.


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que alegria dá comprobar que las nenas están volviendo al buen camino...



juas normal macho... 6 céntimos x 300 mil ... es mucha alegría jajaja


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

23.800,00 USD que vuelven a casa!!!! XD


----------



## Bambi (14 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas yo aún poseo mi sinclair de las teclitas de goma en perfecto estado... un recuerdo de las miles de partidas que me eché en ese trasto. El vicio me viene desde niño jaja



un 48k, yo también tengo uno en el sotano de mis viejos, a que de las teclitas de goma ya se le borraron las letras? 

LOAD "" :o


----------



## Kujire (14 Oct 2009)

*Breaking News ... no Guano si Guano*

DOW 10.017
​....es increíble la cantidad de anal-listos a los que le pagan por mentir, y digo mentir porque no me creo que sean tan tarugos de decir las barbaridades que dicen y a la semana desdecirse... en fin.

SI NOS FUÉRAMOS AL GUANO(por esta semana).... NO LES PARECE RARO QUE NO LO HUBIÉRAMOS VISTO AKÍ?????

pues eso, que sigan confundiendo a la gente...
----------------------------------------


> Normalmente cuando hay GUANO éstos son los indicadores "infalibles" del hilo:
> 
> 1.-El Sr. Mulder, después de consultar con los astros, nos hubiera asegurado que el fin del mundo bursátil aparecerá el 14OCT2009 15:35:66. ...después de desearles un "A los buenos dias..."
> 
> ...


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Oct 2009)

Kujire, veo que has añadido nuevos animalitos a tus fábulas.
Me gusta...


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Oct 2009)

Por cierto yo tenía un AMSTRAD.
Fue una revolución, porque era en color, el de mi prima era un poco anterior, y era en blanco y negro.

En su época (ni me acuerdo cuando), se que costó unas 175.000 pesetas, incluyendo una impresora de esas con papel especial, con agujeritos a los lados, que imprimía haciendo un ruido espantoso.

Sniffff, soy vieja.


----------



## Bambi (14 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> SI NOS FUÉRAMOS AL GUANO(por esta semana).... NO LES PARECE RARO QUE NO LO HUBIÉRAMOS VISTO AKÍ?????



estoy con usted, ahora mismo al que se ponga bajista habría que comentarle







(exceptuando casos de hipertrofia testicular y obsesión botiniana, siempre respetables)


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

Kujire... no vas muy desencaminada cuando te refieres a que mucha gente lleva +ARIAd que DP HF.

Hace unas semanas, tenía abierta una consultoria en el privado -gratuita- de nuevos inversores que deseaban meter su dinero en la compañia... por supuesto que antes adelanté los riesgos que deberían de asumir por convertirse en orgullosos inversores de ARIAd.

and.... by other side... en RT4 el negociado de ARIAd .... ha sido descomunal....XD


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Por cierto yo tenía un AMSTRAD.
> Fue una revolución, porque era en color, el de mi prima era un poco anterior, y era en blanco y negro.
> 
> En su época (ni me acuerdo cuando), se que costó unas 175.000 pesetas, incluyendo una impresora de esas con papel especial, con agujeritos a los lados, que imprimía haciendo un ruido espantoso.
> ...



Al menos te puedes consolar, tus ENMD no se caen facilmente, hoy han pasado de un -10% a un -2%, esto es un buen subidón para un solo día, claro que con el precio que tienen es también de lo más normal.


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

PM... no te preocupes ... que aunque no seas una MILF... nos (me) gustan las maduritas que se aprox a los 38-40 en ese rango... ahora se conservan mucho mejor que las jovencitas de 2x. XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> DOW 10.017
> ​....es increíble la cantidad de anal-listos a los que le pagan por mentir, y digo mentir porque no me creo que sean tan tarugos de decir las barbaridades que dicen y a la semana desdecirse... en fin.
> 
> SI NOS FUÉRAMOS AL GUANO(por esta semana).... NO LES PARECE RARO QUE NO LO HUBIÉRAMOS VISTO AKÍ?????
> ...



Yo necesito guano mañana mismo a mas tardar por lo menos en el Ibex,jooooder que voy corto a saco!!!

Cada vez Que H.Lecter abre un corto Dios mata una cria de Mandril


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> PM... no te preocupes ... que aunque no seas una MILF... nos (me) gustan las maduritas que se aprox a los 38-40 en ese rango... ahora se conservan mucho mejor que las jovencitas de 2x. XD



WTF!!!! No me compares hamijo... para las cuarentonas siempre hay tiempo... juuass.

Ahora con este cuerpo macizo que díos me ha dado... no puedo desperdiciarme... jajaja


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

HL... tu eres un visionario... te adelantas unos cuantos meses... el GRAN WANO biene de año en año, ahora... marzo 2010 booking. XD


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Oct 2009)

mmm... Dow a 10.000 ¡¡¡, para cuando el guano? 

*off-topic:*

Mi primer ordenador, si te gustan las antiguallas.






Fabricante: Dragon Data
Modelo: 32
Año: 1982
Nacionalidad: Bretónica (y galesa para más señas)
Procesador: 68B09E a menos de 1MHz
Memoria: 32k RAM, 16k ROM
Características destacables: .....
Comentarios: Mettoy decidió incorporar a su catálogo de productos algo distinto a las muñecas repollo (Cabbage Patch Kids) que tanto dinero le dieron y se decantó por el ordenador. Para ello, produjo estas máquinas con el nombre de Dragon Data Ltd.

1 año pagando letras a 5000 y pico pelas, lo que me costo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> WTF!!!! No me compares hamijo... para las cuarentonas siempre hay tiempo... juuass.
> 
> Ahora con este cuerpo macizo que díos me ha dado... no puedo desperdiciarme... jajaja



Jajajaja Las de 18,las de 20,30,40... como dice DP gallina vieja hace buen caldo!! :::


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> HL... tu eres un visionario... te adelantas unos cuantos meses... el GRAN WANO biene de año en año, ahora... marzo 2010 booking. XD



No,yo solo lo hago para que el SAN no llegue a 13 y poner la fotito de marras...


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

Serán las cuarentonas que DP ve todos los días... claro como la mayoria no trabajan en nada... solo se cuidan... las muy... el 90% de las mamis del colegio, tienen tiempo libre para tomar cafes, ejm.... yo personalmente llevo todas las mañanas a los Donpepitos, para socializarme con ellas. ... you know! XD


----------



## Kujire (14 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Serán las cuarentonas que DP ve todos los días... claro como la mayoria no trabajan en nada... solo se cuidan... las muy... el 90% de las mamis del colegio, tienen tiempo libre para tomar cafes, ejm.... *yo personalmente llevo todas las mañanas a los Donpepitos, para socializarme con ellas*. ... you know! XD



me encanta... suena a jefe


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> PM... no te preocupes ... que aunque no seas una MILF... nos (me) gustan las maduritas que se aprox a los 38-40 en ese rango... ahora se conservan mucho mejor que las jovencitas de 2x. XD



¡Oiga usted!, que no tengo tantos.


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

DP STAFF.... heheheh.... no es por nada... pero parece que nuestros queridos MMs quieren cumplir los deseos de llevarnos a los 2.50USD ... nos faltan dos días +20% de subida hasta el objetivo.... complicado, complicado.


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Oiga usted!, que no tengo tantos.



Lo dejamos en 32-34


----------



## Kujire (14 Oct 2009)

ahí ahí! .... que se creen que somos unas jubiladas... 

.... yo aún tengo pendiente mi presentación en sociedad:o


----------



## Kujire (14 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo necesito guano mañana mismo a mas tardar por lo menos en el Ibex,jooooder que voy corto a saco!!!
> 
> Cada vez Que H.Lecter abre un corto Dios mata una cria de Mandril



son rachas Hannibal son rachas..... mañana es otro día veamos los que hacen los japos


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ahí ahí! .... que se creen que somos unas jubiladas...
> 
> .... yo aún tengo pendiente mi presentación en sociedad:o



Joder esa es una costumbre de toda sudamérica que me encanta...

Todos los nenes tan monos... una pena que aquí se perdiera...

PM sobre 27-29... y Kuji... umm idem en todo caso no más de 31.

Pero se os quiere a las dos... aunque tengáis 40. jaja

Buenas noches ^^!


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2009)

Aquí teneis mi primer procesador... un señor intel 8086 a 8 Mhz... todo lo que habeis puesto eran juguetitos para niños... :









No se lo que costó... se lo preguntaré a mi padre... 


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> son rachas Hannibal son rachas..... mañana es otro día veamos los que hacen los japos



Dependo de GS:
StreetInsider.com - Goldman (GS) Trades Higher Ahead of Q3 Report

A ver mañana que pasa.... a mi que los analistillos tiran por la baja siempre en las estimaciones de los bancos para que den siempre mejor de lo esperado...


----------



## tarrito (14 Oct 2009)

¿Sabéis a qué hora presenta mañana resultados Goldman Sachs?
Gracias


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Oct 2009)

No se si influira en las bolsas, Khamenei, el lider supremo de Iran en coma desde hace 24h o según rumores quizas la haya palmado.

AGI News On - IRAN: BLOGS STIRRING, "AYATOLLAH KHAMENEI IS IN COMA"


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> ¿Sabéis a qué hora presenta mañana resultados Goldman Sachs?
> Gracias



Si estas corto mejor que no lo sepas... sin acritud... 




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2009)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No se si influira en las bolsas, Khamenei, el lider supremo de Iran en coma desde hace 24h o según rumores quizas la haya palmado.



Ya está tardando en morirse el muy HDP... sin acritud también... por su puesto... 



Saludos


----------



## tarrito (14 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si estas corto mejor que no lo sepas... sin acritud...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Reservo los cortos para la semana qe viene ... si no le parece mal ...


----------



## donpepito (14 Oct 2009)

Wataru... sé que te gusta... hemos sacado un clon chinaka de la PSPGO ... emuladores, etc

4GB 4.3" Slide Panel Game Mp5 Player w/ Camera, Mp3, Mp4 - PXP-2000


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Reservo los cortos para la semana qe viene ... si no le parece mal ...



No se corte... su dinero siempre es bienvenido... 


Saludos


----------



## Bambi (14 Oct 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> ¿Sabéis a qué hora presenta mañana resultados Goldman Sachs?
> Gracias



antes de apertura como JPMorgan, mañana citi y GS, pasado BoA, previsión inicial: MINOLLES A CHOLÓN


----------



## aksarben (14 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Aquí teneis mi primer procesador... un señor intel 8086 a 8 Mhz... todo lo que habeis puesto eran juguetitos para niños... :



+1, algunos empezamos en este mundillo con artillería pesada :


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Aquí teneis mi primer procesador... un señor intel 8086 a 8 Mhz... todo lo que habeis puesto eran juguetitos para niños...



Date por Owned, mi primer ordenador, no era mio pero algun programilla en assambler hice para él, no creo que lo corrieran, entonces no era cosa de pardillos la informatica.







El boton rojo que se aprecia en la parte superior derecha era el boton de reset, se tenia que empujar hacia afuera. Si lo pulsabas se tardaba 3 dias en arrancar el sistema, se usaba generalmente en programas que caian en loops infinitos.

Vista del sistema;







No soy tan viejo, empece informática a los 14 años, era un adelantado, y cuando comencé solo habian estos bichos, ah y no existía facultad de informática, todo era a base de cursos privados.


----------



## tonuel (15 Oct 2009)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Date por Owned, mi primer ordenador, no era mio pero algun programilla en assambler hice para él, no creo que lo corrieran, entonces no era cosa de pardillos la informatica.




Si no lo pagaste no era tuyo... :o

Por cierto..., a ese cacharro le falta la manivela y la tarjeta perforada... el pc lo cambió todo hamijo... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2009)

Mi primer ordenador realmente fue una calculadora CASIO programable en BASIC desde los 13 añitos recién cumplidos, a los 15 ya le tiraba a esto:







Pasé por este antes del 8086, yo también hice mis pinitos en assembler y ya vendía programas con 18 años aunque si hoy mirara el código me moriría de vergüenza, se quedó en algún diskette de 360 kb. 

edito: volviendo al on-topic, mi análisis del sábado pasado fue correcto y subimos pero no como la espuma, vamos muy lentos, aunque el objetivo final en el Stoxx son los 3000 aproximadamente.


----------



## tonuel (15 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pasé por éste antes del 8086, yo también hice mis pinitos en assembler y ya vendía programas con 18 años aunque si hoy mirara el código me moriría de vergüenza, se quedó en algún diskette de 360 kb.




El 286 es posterior al 086... hamijo... yo lo tuve con 8 años, el pobre animalico no tenia ni disco duro... y el monitor... verde que te quiero verde... 


Saludos pardillos


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Amicus curiae, en el caso ARIAd vs LLY.

http://holmancm.g o o gl e p a g e s.com/A r i a d a m i c u s b r i e f N o v o z y m e s .pdf

Juntar las sílabas, para el correcto link.


----------



## Burney (15 Oct 2009)

Hoy vendi a 4.54 las NHH que pillé ayer. La próxima entrada que haría sería si el precio supera la directriz bajista que pasa por la zona del 4,60 (que es donde la han parado hoy).








Bueno... parece que el MACD diario de ARIA empieza a girarse al alza... si finalmente se gira y da señal de compra confio en que al menos nos lleven a la zona del 2,40-2,50...







Para Bambi que lo pidió esta mañana. Como dije esta mañana... tiene mucha pinta de ser bajista a medio plazo. Si se rompe el 6,70 a la baja hay que evitar estar dentro largo. Imagino que como el mercado sube, posiblemente ésta también subirá algo más antes de caer.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Oct 2009)

Bufff,
Estoy en un foro de superdotados. :
Yo con 15 años solo pensaba en salir por ahí, que me dejaran llegar más tarde a casa, encontrame al chico que me gustaba...:o
Y no en hacer programas informáticos.


----------



## aksarben (15 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bufff,
> Estoy en un foro de superdotados. :



Frikis, el término correcto es frikis . Frikis peligrosos :.


----------



## tonuel (15 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bufff,
> Estoy en un foro de superdotados. :
> Yo con 15 años solo pensaba en salir por ahí, que me dejaran llegar más tarde a casa, encontrame al chico que me gustaba...:o
> Y no en hacer programas informáticos.




No te digo lo que pensaba yo con 8 años porque me da vergüenza... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Buenos días.

Apertura al alza, garantizada... ya veo los titulares ... los 10k de DJI ... dan confianza al mercado!!! XD


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2009)

A los buenos días!



tonuel dijo:


> El 286 es posterior al 086... hamijo... yo lo tuve con 8 años, el pobre animalico no tenia ni disco duro... y el monitor... verde que te quiero verde...



Ya se que el 8086 fue anterior al 80286, por eso hago el inciso de que tuve antes un 80286 que el otro. El mio (aun lo conservo) tenía un disco duro de 40 Mb. que cuando le pasabas los tests sonaba como una lavadora vieja en pleno centrifugado  y además tenía CGA con monitor a color. Lo que ocurre es que mi padre puso una tienda de informática y ese fue nuestro primer pedido, ese ordenador era un 'host' destinado a empresas, pero solo lo teníamos de muestra.

Al final se quedó desfasado pero le cogí cariño y me lo quedé, por cierto, aquellas máquinas aun superan a las de ahora en una cosa: el teclado, aquello si que eran teclados y no los horrores y desastres que nos venden hoy en día como si fuera lo mejor.

Los mejores de todos los IBM model 'M':

Model M keyboard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hasta tienen su entrada en la Wikipedia

[MODE extreme-freak: OFF]

Seguimos en las mismas de ayer, estamos excesivamente laterales como para que vayamos haciendo máximos cada dos por tres, al menos en el Stoxx, parece que el perroflautismo europeo nos ataca en las alturas, el S&P si que dio una buena remontada en las últimas horas.

edito: en 50 minutos el Stoxx se ha movido en un rango de solo 5 puntos!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2009)

Buenos días majos...  Nos vamos acercando a objetivos...

*14:30 US - IPC Septiembre; esperado: +0,1%; previo: +0,4%
14:30 US - Peticiones semanales de desempleo; esperado: 520.000 ; previo: 521.000
14:30 US - Indice manufacturero Empire State; esperado: 17.5 ; previo: 18.99
16:00 US - Indice FED de Filadelfia; esperado: 12.5 ; previo: 14.1
*
Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2009)

*Máximo anual en el Chul-Ibex... 11942,8
*
Saludos...


----------



## pyn (15 Oct 2009)

Buenos días,
hoy es un dia muy importante, estamos en máximos anuales con datos importantes. Si finalmente salen positivos pasaremos de los 12000, pero si no salen buenos me parece que será momento de cortos a saco...

las cosas a su cauce ¿Dónde habías marcado tú los máximos para el ibex 12000-12100 no?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos días,
> hoy es un dia muy importante, estamos en máximos anuales con datos importantes. Si finalmente salen positivos pasaremos de los 12000, pero si no salen buenos me parece que será momento de cortos a saco...
> 
> las cosas a su cauce ¿Dónde habías marcado tú los máximos para el ibex 12000-12100 no?



12500 como máximo... pero guiado por el 112x del S&P, al tocar máximo me he puesto corto en Mini-Ibex, si pasa los 12000 lo cerraré...

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (15 Oct 2009)

A mi se me ha escapado el máximo anual porque me fui a hacer café.


----------



## chameleon (15 Oct 2009)

ya casi han terminado con la distribución

LCASC, la onda es muy débil, yo no sé si llegará a esos niveles. quizás supere por poco el 1100, y está ahí al lado!!

por proporcionalidad con la bajada desde máximos, podríamos tener un lateral hasta enero


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

He leido que AMADEUS quiere colocar un 25% de la empresa en bolsa, a principios del 2010.


----------



## Kujire (15 Oct 2009)

Hannibal, ...hemos comenzado débiles y yo veo debilidad ... no sé lo que puede hacer el botas pero NO vamos a ir para arriba ...ojo tampoco para abajo. Los ñús están entrando y los cocos les están haciendo sitio... sin embargo en algún momento seguro que van a tener un error y se les pasará la mano, quizás es ahí donde te puedas salir, ojo a los resultados de Nokia sobre media mañana....serán malos así que igual puedes aprovechar para cerrar posiciones, y hazlo porque a largo estamos alcistas por unos días y te pueden hacer sufrir de los lindo, no deberías esperar a los resultados de GS.... porque puede haber picos importantes

vuelvo con los angelitos ....


----------



## Bambi (15 Oct 2009)

buenos días, hamijos estamos ahí, si ahí otra vez!, hoy o mañana tenemos que pasar los 12000 o admitir finalmente la cruda realidad peponiana

gracias por lo de A3 Burney, efectivamente no han rebotado en 6,8 de todos modos no he entrado ni ahí ni en Ercros porque no tengo liquidez, tengo que vender Ferrovial, BBVA o Ence entre hoy y mañana, creo que esta última tiene todas las papeletas


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> buenos días, hamijos estamos ahí, si ahí otra vez!, hoy o mañana tenemos que pasar los 12000 o admitir finalmente la cruda realidad peponiana
> 
> gracias por lo de A3 Burney, efectivamente no han rebotado en 6,8 de todos modos no he entrado ni ahí ni en Ercros porque no tengo liquidez, tengo que vender Ferrovial, BBVA o Ence entre hoy y mañana, creo que esta última tiene todas las papeletas



No hay que ver ni uno ni lo otro. Como dice Mulder, nos podemos mantener durante un buen tiempo laterales,


----------



## pyn (15 Oct 2009)

Hombre unos días de laterales entre 11900 y 11600 para ir sacando liquidez no vienen mal...Y luego tolequipo a cortos

burbu hf al ataque.


----------



## Bambi (15 Oct 2009)

quicir, Pepon dijo que no se llegaría a los 12000 que "estamos más cerca de los 7400 que de los 12000", y parecía que efectivamente el Ibex en 11900 se paraba en seco, con que lleguemos a 12001 me vale


----------



## tonuel (15 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> quicir, Pepon dijo que no se llegaría a los 12000 que "estamos más cerca de los 7400 que de los 12000", y parecía que efectivamente el Ibex en 11900 se paraba en seco, con que lleguemos a 12001 me vale



¿Cuando dijo pepon lo de los 12000? Porque me parece recordar que sólo dijo que el ibex podria llegar a los 11300... :o



Saludos


----------



## pyn (15 Oct 2009)

Yo creo que pepon, tras ganar lo que dijo que iba a ganar, esta vendiendo tropecientosmilmillones de contratos en los 11900 sólo para confirmar su propia teoria.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hannibal, ...hemos comenzado débiles y yo veo debilidad ... no sé lo que puede hacer el botas pero NO vamos a ir para arriba ...ojo tampoco para abajo. Los ñús están entrando y los cocos les están haciendo sitio... sin embargo en algún momento seguro que van a tener un error y se les pasará la mano, quizás es ahí donde te puedas salir, ojo a los resultados de Nokia sobre media mañana....serán malos así que igual puedes aprovechar para cerrar posiciones, y hazlo porque a largo estamos alcistas por unos días y te pueden hacer sufrir de los lindo, no deberías esperar a los resultados de GS.... porque puede haber picos importantes
> 
> vuelvo con los angelitos ....



Cerre el corto de BBVA a 12,44 lo comido por lo seguido,al San le veo fuerte al joputaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## tonuel (15 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Yo creo que pepon, tras ganar lo que dijo que iba a ganar, esta vendiendo tropecientosmilmillones de contratos en los 11900 sólo para confirmar su propia teoria.



pepon está fuera del mercado desde hace ya más de un mes por lo menos, o eso me dijo... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2009)

Hoy es vencimiento de opciones y habrá cierta manipulación al alza (¿o eso fue lo que tuvimos ayer?) no veo que las cosas estén aun para bajar mucho, hay cierto peligro desde luego, pero aun es pronto para que ese peligro se materialice.

Los resultados podrían dar algo de vidilla al asunto, pero llevamos casi 3 horas y el rango es de solo 15 puntos, esto sigue estando lateral del todo.

Y mientras haya lateral no bajaremos, aunque tal vez si hagamos máximos poco a poco, como ayer, por cierto si hoy vencen opciones creo que el tipo de los 2400 millones de euros en el Stoxx podría poner los pies en polvorosa


----------



## Bambi (15 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Cuando dijo pepon lo de los 12000? Porque me parece recordar que sólo dijo que el ibex podria llegar a los 11300... :o
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



el Meji (apodado así por el tono habitual de sus carrillos) compañero de mili de mi cuñao en Cáceres tiene un vecino: Loren, pues bien el tal Loren cogió recientemente un taxi en Barajas, y le comentó el taxista que el novío de su hija mayor, que trabaja en la Renault, oyó en el descanso del bocata a dos compeñeros de linea suyos comentar que alguien leyó en un foro que Pepon dijo eso

espero que la fuente te parezca lo suficiente fidedigna


----------



## Burney (15 Oct 2009)

Buenos dias tropa:

A3TV rompiendo soporte y guano. En principio si llegara al 6,3x podría entrarle con una compra para aprovechar sobreventa.

En IBE había un punto de compra en el 6,26. Creo que era máximo anterior y además nivel de fibonacci. Ahi las sigo.

En las NHH la siguen manteniendo por debajo de la directriz. Si logra superar el 4,60 creo que es compra clara buscando 15-20 centimos. Por ahora dejo la compra en 4,40 por si dieran un ramalazo hasta ese nivel.

En las SAN para entrar largo yo esperaría al 11,30. En principio en ese nivel la deberían parar y luego seguir subiendo hasta el 11,85-11,90.

Las FAES creo que deben estar cerca de su directriz alcista. Hace unas semanas cuando la miré estaba en los 4 €, pero como está lejos todavia no he pensado en revisar el gráfico desde entonces... pero a lo mejor esa directriz no está muy lejos de su cotización actual...


----------



## tonuel (15 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> espero que la fuente te parezca lo suficiente fidedigna



Tu fuente me parece una puta mierda... sin acritud... 


pepon26 me respondió lo siguiente el dia 10 de septiembre:



pepon26 dijo:


> Hace meses que no entro en el foro....
> 
> *El Ibex alcanzó mi objetivo en 11350 (predicho desde Abril para mas señas)*.
> 
> ...





Buenas noches y buena suerte gacelillas...


----------



## carvil (15 Oct 2009)

Buenos dias 


GS en Pre-Market 194.50$, ayer cerró a 194.65



Salu2


----------



## Bambi (15 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> pepon26 me respondió lo siguiente el dia 10 de septiembre:



"mi impresion es que puede caer"??

pero bueno y donde está la insultante seguridad que demostró en el pasado? su incontestable soberbia? su desdén por cualquier otro punto de vista? otro mito caido :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> *Hoy es vencimiento de opciones* y habrá cierta manipulación al alza (¿o eso fue lo que tuvimos ayer?) no veo que las cosas estén aun para bajar mucho, hay cierto peligro desde luego, pero aun es pronto para que ese peligro se materialice.
> 
> Los resultados podrían dar algo de vidilla al asunto, pero llevamos casi 3 horas y el rango es de solo 15 puntos, esto sigue estando lateral del todo.
> 
> Y mientras haya lateral no bajaremos, aunque tal vez si hagamos máximos poco a poco, como ayer, por cierto si hoy vencen opciones creo que el tipo de los 2400 millones de euros en el Stoxx podría poner los pies en polvorosa



El vencimiento de opciones es mañana...

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Amicus curiae, en el caso ARIAd vs LLY.
> 
> http://holmancm.g o o gl e p a g e s.com/A r i a d a m i c u s b r i e f N o v o z y m e s .pdf
> 
> Juntar las sílabas, para el correcto link.



DP! Sorry pero el peche del curro es algo tostón... y entre eso y que mi inglés es de pueblo pues...

¿Qué tiene que ver en el pleito Novozymes? ¿Quienes son amicus curiae esos...?

Con este párrafo:
For these reasons, Novozymes urges the Court to overrule Lilly and restore
the written de******ion requirement to its proper and limited scope, which is to
ensure support of claimed subject matter in the original specification.

Creo entender que nos apoyan... o bien lo contrario jaja
Luego trataré de leérmelo con más calma...

Pecata tranquila, yo con 15 solo pensaba, como ahora, en cosas malas... jaja

Los pcs los descubrí muy pronto... pero solo pensaba en los juegos, me apunté a clases de informática y solo fui el primer día, menudo tostón el tener que copiar un tocho para que se dibujara un circulo de los eggs...

Recuerdo perfectamente la primera vez que me conecté a internet... estaba buscando una moto de segunda mano... y rápidamente me fije en los juegos en red que había en el ciber jajaja Todo un crack...


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Wataru... es bueno.. un amicus curiae ... es una figura (institución) que en principio es imparcial -independiente-, ellos hacen un informe para el tribunal sobre la causa.

Amigo del tribunal se podría traducir en espanish.... recordemos que la patente 516, el 75% de los beneficios va pá casa -ARIAd- el resto lo repartimos con los colegas del MIT, etc.


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Yo tuve tuve mi primer USROBOTICS en 1988, dual standard 16.8 ... haciamos BB con los toll free # ... en todos los paises... primero (antes) utilizando el sistema rotary -que se podía hackear- una de las pocas centralitas que permanecian en España.

Luego con los PBXs ... y later con CC de Sprint - AT&T - MCI ... aquellos eran buenos tiempos... luego con la movilidad geografica.... lo dejé aparcado y comenzamos la era internet, por 1995 aprox.


----------



## Burney (15 Oct 2009)

Las SAN están la ostia de fuertes... ¿harán pullback al 11,30?... Supongo que de eso dependerá el que el SP500 recorte y se apoye en el 1080, que a su vez dependerá de cómo vayan los resultados del dia.

A ver si las ARIAs aprovechan el viaje final del SP al 112x (eso lo veo claro, lo que no sé es si antes bajará a buscar apoyo en el 1080 o no lo hará) para irse al 2,40-2,50 donde muy graciosamente las soltaré.


----------



## ddddd (15 Oct 2009)

Buenos días a todos los foreros nuevamente.

Momentos importantes los que vivimos, especialmente en acciones como Vertice de la cual se escuchan posibilidades de inversión en el extranjero, por ejemplo Gran Bretaña. ¿Algo sabéis sobre el tema?

Posiblemente hablen de ello ahora sabiendo que es uno de los chicharros que no se han movido demasiado y poder darle un alza especulativa estos días. Otra cosa son los controladores de la acción, que la vuelvan a tumbar desde los niveles de 0,41.

Saludos.

Posdata:Sobre Técnicas Reunidas alguna ídea, volvía a entrar en ella en su bajada en 34,50 y ya está en los alrededores del 38,50. No se si tirará en corto hasta 40, espero que sí, o si bajará actualmente o cuando toque esos 40 o alrededores. Gente habla de llegar a medio a los 45, pero no lo acabo de ver claro y no se si vender en cuanto suba un poco más y esperar a una correción como la sucedida estas pasadas semanas. ¿Alguna opinión?


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

VERTICE360º es una acc para tener dinero "muerto" unos cuantos meses... hace unas semanas, echaron a muchos peques, cuando la llevaron a 0.36 aprox ... luego recuperaron hasta los 0.43 aprox... unos cuantos días de negociado importante y vuelta la monotonia.

El precio de la acc lo veo desproporcionado a los resultados -beneficios- de la empresa... como tu dices... es muy probable que suba hasta los 0.60 ... cuando menos te lo esperes... yo las he llevado desde finales de abril, he ganado algunos euros... porque vendía y recompraba... pero al final... las he vendido.

No me gusta que jueguen con mi dinero, algunos MMs de poca monta! XD

La otra... TRE... es una opción segura desde los 30,00€ ... pero tienes que tener valor y no vender cuando decidan tumbarla... es frecuente cuando alguien dedice comprar un buen nuevo de accs.

Los 40,00€ como techo de aquí a finales de mes... el petroleo tocará los 80.00USD este año.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2009)

Mulder, el flujo de dinero no está acompañando para nada toda está subida, no?

Saludos...

PD: Para los amantes de los gaps, ayer nos dejamos abierto el Ibex hasta el 11608... aprox


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

Buenos días foreros.

dddd ponte un stop profit en 37 por si viene el guano y ya está yo es lo que haría...

Muy buena la fábula de Kuji, aunque no me muerdo las uñas...(de momento XD!)

El Ah ha sido tranquilo para las Arias, a ver que ocurre en el PM, esperemos que no venga muy acelerado.. los shorters y los daytraders se cargaron la subida de DPTR.... a ver si viene el frio por los USA de una vez... y sube la demanda del gas...

HYTM podemos tener un gap al alza, está comportándose muy extraña, le están metiendo muchos cortos...

Ya que comentais el tema, con 15 años tenía montado en el garaje un pequeño tallercillo y me ganaba unos € reparando motos y bicicletas... lo mío son los motores más que las teclas... nunca me atrajo mucho la informática.


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo tuve tuve mi primer USROBOTICS en 1988, dual standard 16.8 ... haciamos BB con los toll free # ... en todos los paises... primero (antes) utilizando el sistema rotary -que se podía hackear- una de las pocas centralitas que permanecian en España.
> 
> Luego con los PBXs ... y later con CC de Sprint - AT&T - MCI ... aquellos eran buenos tiempos... luego con la movilidad geografica.... lo dejé aparcado y comenzamos la era internet, por 1995 aprox.



OMG! DP es un juanquer y egresado de la 'facultad' de Cap'n'Crunch 

Mis felicidades, yo no llegué a ese nivel se me perdió por muy pocos años.


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Si, además soy un member de RAZOR1911 ... pero que nadie lo sepa! XD aquellos años de pobre... nunca existieron. XD


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder, el flujo de dinero no está acompañando para nada toda está subida, no?



Pues depende de donde mires, en el Stoxx si todo correcto, pero en el Ibex y en el S&P el dinero indica que deberíamos esta mucho más abajo, en los máximos de principios de septiembre había más dinero acumulado que ahora.

El Ibex tiene un objetivo, según este indicador, en los 11675-11625.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2009)

*Inflación de septiembre en la zona euro confirmada al -0,3 % interanual*

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Esos generadores de frecuencias, hechos en AMIGA OS ... recuerdo que se quedaba la linea "pillada" y algunas veces no podiamos cortar la comunicación.... ni enviado la señal de corte. XD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues depende de donde mires, en el Stoxx si todo correcto, pero en el Ibex y en el S&P el dinero indica que deberíamos esta mucho más abajo, en los máximos de principios de septiembre había más dinero acumulado que ahora.
> 
> El Ibex tiene un objetivo, según este indicador, en los 11675-11625.



Ok, había mirado Ibex, S&P y DAX...

Gracias...


----------



## Bambi (15 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, además soy un member de RAZOR1911 ... pero que nadie lo sepa! XD aquellos años de pobre... nunca existieron. XD



eso me suena a pirateo en los tiempos del amiga no?


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Aquí tienes algunos compañeros de juergas de por entonces:

Max... estuve en su casa en Mallorca.. cuando movia todo el negocio de las CCs ... vaya tren de vida que llevaba... luego el servicio secreto le hizo una encerrona en el airport de W... y estuvo un tiempo a la sombra en USA.. correccional como le llaman por allí... hace ya unos años que tiene su xiringo en FRANCIA.

One of their members going by the alias 'Rokman' was arrested in 1990 for using stolen credit card numbers to make $1 million in long distance calls to other Paradox members for the purpose of file transfers. <sup id="cite_ref-8" class="reference">[9]</sup> Nearly all Quartex members in France, including Olivier, Clash and Tagada, were busted in 1991 in the Blue Box affair. Maximilien was arrested in the Nintendo copiers affair in 1993<sup id="cite_ref-9" class="reference">[10]</sup> and was held in preventive custody for three weeks before fleeing to Spain. Less than one year later, in 1994, the CIA caught him while on trip to Washington in a vast calling card fraud affair. <sup id="cite_ref-10" class="reference">[11]</sup> He was sentenced to 5 years and 7 months by a US court. Another of their members, alias 'tyson', was raided in 2001 as part of Operation Buccaneer.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Oct 2009)

Atencion a Nokia,subia un 3% al dar resultados y ahora cae un 4%.... esta tarde con los gringos podria pasar....


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> eso me suena a pirateo en los tiempos del amiga no?



1987-88 aprox


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

Tengo un chivatazo para vosotros, calentito calentito:

Abengoa has initiated the process of selling a package of shares that will take its particiption down to 40%. Those shares will be distributed in the Nasdaq market among financial institutional investors.

As a result, Abengoa will no longer be the majority shareholder of Telvent, but it will continue to be our reference and controlling shareholder, in addition to continue being tha largest shareholder of Telvent.

The current sale transaction is expected to close in the next two weeks.



Como os decía, precio objetivo 40 USD y pyn va a pasar a trabajar para Indra jajaja.


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Opss.... quieren hacer cash....


----------



## Bambi (15 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 1987-88 aprox



quartex, paradox, como me suenan de las intros de los juegos piratas de Amiga, esa gente cuidaba mucho todos los aspectos ofrecían un producto completo, a veces la intro de los piratas era lo mejor 

tenía un amiguete que estaba muy metido en esos temas, participaba en las BBS? de juegos de Amiga, firmaba como moonwalker si no recuerdo mal, lo mismo habéis trapicheado


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

Esto es parte de un programa ya planificado hace más de 2 años con nombre de bebida, nada nuevo... pero se han dado un poco de prisa, lo están acelerando.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

Antes la piratería era muyyy rentable... con el adls y el emule ya empezó a bajar... hasta que las mafias se quedaron con el negocio... ya sabéis manteros y demás...

Algo de mercadillo he hecho XD!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Atencion a Nokia,subia un 3% al dar resultados y ahora cae un 4%.... esta tarde con los gringos podria pasar....



*NOKIA: Da resultados de pérdidas de -0,15$, peores de lo esperado, pero ajustados salen beneficios de +0,17$, mejores de lo esperado. Sus ventas han caído un -20% y espera que en 2009 la industria pierda un volumen del -7%.*

A las 13:30 GS y a las 14:00 Citi...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Para concluir... aquí tienes la historia del supplier de las CCs:

The ring leader. | Crime, Law Enforcement & Corrections > Criminal Offenses from AllBusiness.com


----------



## pyn (15 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tengo un chivatazo para vosotros, calentito calentito:
> 
> Abengoa has initiated the process of selling a package of shares that will take its particiption down to 40%. Those shares will be distributed in the Nasdaq market among financial institutional investors.
> 
> ...



Eso no lo verán tus ojos!. Creo que llevo oyendo eso de Indra mucho tiempo...Aquí más de 1 y de 2 se van si sucede eso.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

Quien dice Indra dice IBM cuidado.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *NOKIA: Da resultados de pérdidas de -0,15$, peores de lo esperado, pero ajustados salen beneficios de +0,17$, mejores de lo esperado. Sus ventas han caído un -20% y espera que en 2009 la industria pierda un volumen del -7%.*
> 
> A las 13:30 GS y a las 14:00 Citi...
> 
> Saludos...



Nokia ahora -7.67 % :


----------



## pyn (15 Oct 2009)

Eso ya suena mejor xDDD.


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Nokia ahora -7.67 % :



¿No vas a seguir el consejo de Kuji? Umm... jaja

Suerte


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Eso ya suena mejor xDDD.



Pues no te creas... tiene una parte muy parecida a Coritel en cuanto a sueldos y carga de trabajo.. y sería donde encaja Telvent...

De todas maneras la fecha será cuando SAP funcione correctamente en Abengoa.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿No vas a seguir el consejo de Kuji? Umm... jaja
> 
> Suerte



Si no baja el SAN!!!


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Esta mañana ha estado en +0,6x% ahí has perdido la ocasión... pero en mi opinión volverá a los 11,00€


----------



## Kujire (15 Oct 2009)

Hannibal .... tienes la oportunidad

GS resultados mejor de lo esperado


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Oct 2009)

Pero si solo ha bajado 5 centimos!!!
Vaya mamoneo,todo baja menos el san grrrr


----------



## Catacrack (15 Oct 2009)

Resultados de GS mejor de los esperados y nos vamos para abajo.

Mi no entender.


----------



## Claca (15 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Resultados de GS mejor de los esperados y nos vamos para abajo.
> 
> Mi no entender.



¿Puede que lo de ayer fuera eso de "compra con el rumor vende con la noticia"?

Y yo convencido de que llegaríamos a los 12.000 antes de caernos. A ver qué pasa...


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Oct 2009)

Menudo bajón...
Futuros USA rojo claro.


----------



## Kujire (15 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Pero si solo ha bajado 5 centimos!!!
> Vaya mamoneo,todo baja menos el san grrrr



Hannibal, puedes esperar a los resultados de citi, ..... dará pérdidas

Ya baja 10ctms


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2009)

*GS: +5,25$* En sus resultados tenemos que en el tercer trimetre su banca de inversión ganó un 31% menos, los ingresos por asesoramiento financiero bajaron un 47%.

Saludos, yo ya vendí mi corto mini-Ibex...


----------



## Catacrack (15 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hannibal, puedes esperar a los resultados de citi, ..... dará pérdidas
> 
> Ya baja 10ctms



Entonces cerramos los largos y nos vamos de fiesta con tonuel ?


----------



## Kujire (15 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Entonces cerramos los largos y nos vamos de fiesta con tonuel ?



no, esto es una escaramuza... mucha gente quiere dar a golmann por el oj:te... no creo que meterse en esta guerra beneficie a alguien más que a unos pocos.... bueno y salvarle el culo a Hannibal de que lo postee en el foro


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hannibal, puedes esperar a los resultados de citi, ..... dará pérdidas
> 
> Ya baja 10ctms



Me tengo que ir,seguire la cot con el iphone


----------



## Kujire (15 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me tengo que ir,seguire la cot con el iphone



Hannibal hannibal ...estás jugando con fuego, ..acabo de oir palabras fuertes en la planta ... creo que alguien se está cabreando ... ojo que si se cabrean de veras nos dejan secos ... yo ya he bajado el stop para pagarme el madrugón:

Dale las gracias a Meredith


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

La noticia de la venta del paquete de Abengoa en TELVENT... hablan del 12,9%


----------



## Claca (15 Oct 2009)

¿Esperaban un milagro? ¿Es comedia?


----------



## Kujire (15 Oct 2009)

here we go baby!!!!!! 10+

Citi...otra pepona que me llevo

Edito:Citi mejor de lo esperado 

ED2: Hannibal el SAN ya cae 20ctms.... dentro de poco el CPI, uy uy como salga malo y luego desempleo.... vamos a "saltar la banca" ....pero no te confíes HL, es mejor que pongas un SL por si acaso


----------



## Catacrack (15 Oct 2009)

Dejar de repartir ostias como panes que a uno ya le duele la mejilla.


----------



## tonuel (15 Oct 2009)

Dejadme al botas... es mio... sólo mio... :



Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

GRIFOLS... está volviendo a los 11,xx€ ???


----------



## pyn (15 Oct 2009)

Yo no me creo esta bajada. Vamos no me jodas, hace un año se hunden las bolsas por los amigos de GS y ahora que presentan resultados TRIPLICANDO los beneficios del año pasado ¿los futuros americanos en rojo? Venga yaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (15 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Yo no me creo esta bajada. Vamos no me jodas, hace un año se hunden las bolsas por los amigos de GS y ahora que presentan resultados TRIPLICANDO los beneficios del año pasado ¿los futuros americanos en rojo? Venga yaaaaaaaaaaaa.



Creetela, las subidas y bajadas no tiene nada que ver con los resultados de las empresas. Las bolsas no son más que un mecanismo para desplumar a quienes han ahorrado con el sudor de su frente, pero les tienta el juego y probar a ganar como los grandes tiburones, sin darse cuenta que este juego tiene trampa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2009)

*Paro semanal: 514.000 mejor de lo esperado*
Las peticiones de paro semanales bajan de 524.000 a 514.000 cuando se esperaban 525.000. Este se el mejor nivel desde el 3 de enero.
La media de 4 semanas baja de 540.500 a 531.000.
El total de parados baja 6,067 millones a 5,992 millones mejor que el 6,01 millones esperado. Este es el nivel más bajo desde la semana del 28 de marzo. 

*Empire State de la Fed de NY: 34,57 mejor de lo esperado*
Indicador de manufacturas de la FED de Nueva York sube de 18,88 a 34,57, dato mehor desde ¡mayo de 2004! y muy por encima del 18 esperado.
Indicador de empleo pasa de -8,33 a +10,39. Primera vez en positivo desde junio de 2008. 
Indicador de nuevos pedidos sube de 19,84 a 30,82. Mejor nivel desde agosto de 2005. 
Precios pagados baja de 20,24 a 19,48. 

*IPC USA*
El IPC de EEUU sube 0,1685% en septiembre en línea con lo esperado. La subyacente sube 0,2% cuando se esperaba 0,1 %, pero en realidad sube 0,1643%, aunque se ha redondeado a 0,2 % por lo que la diferencia con previsiones es mínima. 
En interanual -1,3% en septiembre, cuando se esperaba -1,4%, y subyacente de +1,5 % cuando se esperaba +1,4 %. 

Saludos...

PD: Kujire, te he adelanto con los datos...


----------



## fmc (15 Oct 2009)

Vaya desastre con Grifols..... Hannibal, vérndelas a ver si suben, que me arruinas :


----------



## Apilapalés (15 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GRIFOLS... está volviendo a los 11,xx€ ???



Están a precio de Abril !!! No me pude aguantar, compré unas pocas a 11´37.
Ahora mismo a 11,29 :o


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

Sí yo tmb las estoy mirando igual compro algunas...


----------



## Apilapalés (15 Oct 2009)

Apilapalés dijo:


> Están a precio de Abril !!! No me pude aguantar, compré unas pocas a 11´37.
> Ahora mismo a 11,29 :o



Ahora a 10,85 :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

Si la bajan tanto es para acumular... ya hicieron lo mismo cuando el guano en el Ibex.. igual nos adelanta los acontecimientos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

Está muy plano el PM para Aria verdad? a ver si nos sorprenden XD!


----------



## Apilapalés (15 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si la bajan tanto es para acumular... ya hicieron lo mismo cuando el guano en el Ibex.. igual nos adelanta los acontecimientos...



Eso parece.. se me escaparon los 10,9x, pero compré otras pocas a 11,13.


----------



## Bambi (15 Oct 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Las bolsas no son más que un mecanismo para desplumar a quienes han ahorrado con el sudor de su frente, pero les tienta el juego y probar a ganar como los grandes tiburones, sin darse cuenta que este juego tiene trampa.



que mania tiene la gente con este concepto de bolsa=estafa, parece que no contemplen la posibilidad de que también se pueda ganar dinero en bolsa 

grifols: hace un par de semanas hablaban en Bolsagora de envolvente bajista en el valor cuando andaba por 12,7 y abrieron cortos entonces, que ojo hoyga


----------



## Burney (15 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Dejadme al botas... es mio... sólo mio... :
> 
> 
> Saludos :



deja quieto al botas mientras esté por encima del 11,30...

no querrás que te peten el cacas...


----------



## pyn (15 Oct 2009)

¿Despegamos?


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Despegamos?



Boca abajo


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Despegamos?



Posssss eso parece. Aunque no con mucho ímpetu.
Como las Ariad. Que no acaban de despegar. 

Si tenemos que subir a 2,5 entre hoy y mañana (DP's wishful thinking), ya pueden empezar a despegar.


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Algo huelo.. hummm... dinerito.... is coming..... XD


----------



## Bambi (15 Oct 2009)

enga que ya está el DJ en cinco dígitos again, esos minolles que se vean


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Kujire... el BRIEF de hoy, please!

CDLX ... no puede darme calabazas... hemos comprado 10k hace unos minutos...


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Oct 2009)

Algunas acciones están cogiendo mucho impulso, me refiero a pasta


----------



## pyn (15 Oct 2009)

Pecata vas larga lo intuyo xDDD.

Yo creo que los 2,50 de ariad no los veremos hasta dentro de unas cuantas semanas. Por cierto THLD, despues de la mini correción de ayer sigue camino de los 4$.


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

CXM... sigue cuesta abajo.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> pecata vas larga lo intuyo xddd.
> 
> Yo creo que los 2,50 de ariad no los veremos hasta dentro de unas cuantas semanas. Por cierto thld, despues de la mini correción de ayer sigue camino de los 4$.



gamesa.
+10


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2009)

En 9 minutos FED de Philadelphia, no pestañeen que se lo pierden... 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Cardium Announces $6.0 Million Registered Direct Offering | SYS-CON INDIA

1.40USD el ofrecimiento...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> En 9 minutos FED de Philadelphia, no pestañeen que se lo pierden...
> 
> Saludos...



*Indicador de la FED de Filadelfia de negocios baja a 11,5 desde el 14,1 anterior peor que el 12 esperado.
*
El indicador de nuevos pedidos sube de 3,3 a 6,2.

El indicador de precios pagados sube de 14,9 a 21,3.

El indicador de empleo mejora de -14,3 a -6,8. 

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

Buena leche en GTXI...me tienta un intradía cerrando el Gap

Está bastante parado todo, faltan más datos a parte del de la FED ¿?

A ver si Kuji nos puede iluminar un poco...


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

CXM .. dentro de poco activado en RT4.... creo que puede ser buena compra en los niveles de 1.1xUSD


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Que manía con darle al botas mientras Nokia se está llevando un rapapolvo del 10% hoy y cortos de esta HAY para quien opere con Interdin o R4.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Está bastante parado todo, faltan más datos a parte del de la FED ¿?



A las 17:00 las reservas de crudo. Hoy presentan resultados, IBM y Google. Para el viernes, Bank of America y General Electric.

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

Vaya leche le están dando a HYTM..


----------



## Kujire (15 Oct 2009)

*Breaking News ...Locos por el Nasdaq:Aria*

Buen Día

El foro me va mal, ... así que voy a intentar encontrar una solución para seguir con los análisis, mientras tanto usaré versiones reducidas de los mismos. Normalmente los análisis nos duran un par de días, y los de inicio de semana un poco más, así que no se pongan nerviosos. Lo que no quiero es que se pierdan por temas del foro.

Aria, todo ok seguimos lateralizando, no tenemos fuerza para subir aunque ayer tuvimos un incremento de volúmen, aunque claro, estaba por los suelos. Poco a poco Aria irá apareciendo en las pantallas de los analistos y será a partir de ahí que pongamos rumbo hacia objetivos más concretos. Lo más positivo es que el soporte de 2$ ha aguantado muy bien, por lo que vemos que tenemos compradores apostado en ese entorno. Paciencia!


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vaya leche le están dando a HYTM..



Yo dentro de mi inexplicable reciente optimismo, miro el volumen en el pico de esa bajada y veo un volumen brutal en el único punto de caída...

Ni idea de si han tirado la cotización para comprar... o es que simplemente están jugando en el lateral...

Ya lo veremos... otra cosa... jaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo dentro de mi inexplicable reciente optimismo, miro el volumen en el pico de esa bajada y veo un volumen brutal en el único punto de caída...
> 
> Ni idea de si han tirado la cotización para comprar... o es que simplemente están jugando en el lateral...
> 
> Ya lo veremos... otra cosa... jaja



No la dejan subir, le meten cortos a saco paco ¿¿¿???

Como les salga la jugada bien nos arruinan... si les sale mal, sube, se acojonan y empiezan a cerrar... pues vendemos a 0,90-1USD que está bien


----------



## Kujire (15 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vaya leche le están dando a HYTM..



que exagerado es usted, la que lo lea pensara en un -10% o más.... sólo cae un 3%....eso para el Nasdaq es un chiste ...recuerde que el jefe del Nasdaq era un tal Bernie M. Además tenia esa presión bajista y no hemos superado los 0.70$ así que seguimos igual de lateral-bajista


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

CXM... que te parece...?¿


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Oct 2009)

De Carpatos:

Como ando con la cabeza en otro sitio, he puesto que los vencimientos de derivados son hoy, y por supuesto son como siempre mañana viernes. Perdón por el despiste

Mulder ¿No serás tu Carpatos no...? Sospechoso... ummm... jaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> que exagerado es usted, la que lo lea pensara en un -10% o más.... sólo cae un 3%....eso para el Nasdaq es un chiste ...recuerde que el jefe del Nasdaq era un tal Bernie M. Además tenia esa presión bajista y no hemos superado los 0.70$ así que seguimos igual de lateral-bajista



Hola Kuji, yo veo -4,55% y he llegado a ver -5,88% y cotizando a 0,606...

Si los insiders compraron a 0,75 supongo que estarán promediando...

Es un aburrimiento estar en el Nasdaq con las acciones que llevamos ahora... ver como céntimo a céntimo cae y el tipo de cambio te violea


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Ya está disponible CXM en RT4....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya está disponible CXM en RT4....



No tiene mala pinta... la amenazaron en su día con salir del Nasdaq? lo pregunto por si tienta el 1,05-0,90


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

He comprado algunas a 1.16USD


----------



## Kujire (15 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> CXM... que te parece...?¿



no está mal, creo que aún puede bajar algo, así que no vayas fuerte.

La que veo bien es a Cellxxx


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

Parece que sigues comprando a 1,16 XD!

No dura mucho la cotización en ese valor...


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Tengo una orden de 100k en 1.155 por si entra.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Oct 2009)

Parece que en la subasta del IBEX quieran tirar todo hacia abajo... a ver en qué queda la cosa.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tengo una orden de 100k en 1.155 por si entra.



Supongo que habrás tenido en cuenta la dilución... tan seguro estás que va a aprobar al Fase 3 ¿¿??

100K.. ya dieron de sí las plusvalías del razor 1911....


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Me gusta arriesgar.. pero en el momento que tenga un 10% de beneficio VENDO!

solo tradeo con estas... ARIAd es para la jubilación! XD


----------



## Kujire (15 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hola Kuji, yo veo -4,55% y he llegado a ver -5,88% y cotizando a 0,606...
> 
> Si los insiders compraron a 0,75 supongo que estarán promediando...
> 
> Es un aburrimiento estar en el Nasdaq con las acciones que llevamos ahora... ver como céntimo a céntimo cae y el tipo de cambio te violea



Todo debemos verlo que perspectiva, un 10% en Nokia es significativo, un 10% en HYTM no. Además piensa que cuando antes nos quitemos la presión bajista mejor. En donde llevas toda la razón es que las que llevamos son muy aburridas, y no sólo eso, lo importante es que nos cuestan dinero dado que el tipo de cambio les está pasando factura y les prestan demasiada atención, capital cuando en este periodo de tiempo hay muchas empresas interesantes, por lo tanto no creo que sea una política razonable....que cada un@ saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Hoy lo de grifols ha sido una vuelta al pasado, con sus espectaculares barridas de stops... enhorabuena a los que han comprado en -8,00%

XD


----------



## Bambi (15 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me gusta arriesgar.. pero en el momento que tenga un 10% de beneficio VENDO!
> 
> solo tradeo con estas... ARIAd es para la jubilación! XD



espero que tenga plan B o le van a tener que prestar para la petanca


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

ARIAd puede irse de nuevo a los 0.70USD ... pero lo seguro-seguro-seguro----- es que la veremos en 20.00USD en poco tiempo ( esto es sujetivo, ehh!! )... 1-2 años vista!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ARIAd puede irse de nuevo a los 0.70USD ... pero lo seguro-seguro-seguro----- es que la veremos en 20.00USD en poco tiempo ( esto es sujetivo, ehh!! )... 1-2 años vista!



Qué cachondo eres, cada vez alargas más los plazos...

Parece que vender entre 2,50 y 2,80 si es que llega, y si me apuras, 2,20 no va a ser mala idea...

Hemos pasado de la fiesta del yate a tener para montar un campo de petanca para la jubilación...

XD! (Será una señal de compra? como la del yate era de venta.. humm)


----------



## pyn (15 Oct 2009)

Vosotros vended en 2,50$ que me compraré todas vuestras acciones, eso sí, en el barco no os voy a dejar entrar por insumisos.


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

2 años aprox ... son los habiles para que los productos esten en la calle, antes llegaremos a los 10.00USD 12.00USD


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Vosotros vended en 2,50$ que me compraré todas vuestras acciones, eso sí, en el barco no os voy a dejar entrar por insumisos.



Tranqui, yo te hago compañía.
Yo no voy a vender. Necesito que lleguen a 3,00 por lo menos para recuperar.


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Luca... estás tentado de entrar en CXM... se PALPA en el ambiente chicharril... XD vende los demás y vente con nosotros! .... aquí tienes un hueco libre! XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Vosotros vended en 2,50$ que me compraré todas vuestras acciones, eso sí, en el barco no os voy a dejar entrar por insumisos.




Pues para que te llegue para el yate vas a tener que decirle al botas que te haga un buen crédito...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca... estás tentado de entrar en CXM... se PALPA en el ambiente chicharril... XD vende los demás y vente con nosotros! .... aquí tienes un hueco libre! XD



Cuando esté a 0,85 puede que entre, no me equivoqué mucho con ENMD si no pregunta a pecata.


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

CLDX se te ha escapado.... con lo que te gustán las plusv rápidas... antes cuando compré las 10k ... era la señal de entrada! XD


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Funciona el sentimiento NEGATIVO en ARIAd... vamos a seguir así... nos va mejor.... heheheheh!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Oct 2009)

COÑO, 2,13 Ariad.
Oé oé oé oé
oé, oé


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> CLDX se te ha escapado.... con lo que te gustán las plusv rápidas... antes cuando compré las 10k ... era la señal de entrada! XD



Si hacemos caso a kuji un 3,60% es totalmente irrelevante...

Están baratas todavía... veremos a ver si adelantan las rebajas, de momento van rompiendo stops como buena cuenta de ello has dado.

Al final la petanca era una señal de compra XD!


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

opsssss.... esos MMs son tremendos... como saben controlar la cot... ARIAd 2.15USD!!!


----------



## Kujire (15 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si hacemos caso a kuji un 3,60% es totalmente irrelevante...
> 
> Están baratas todavía... veremos a ver si adelantan las rebajas, de momento van rompiendo stops como buena cuenta de ello has dado.
> 
> Al final la petanca era una señal de compra XD!



así me gusta, asimilando lo aprendido


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Ahora le voy sacando un buen pico a las CXM... pero voy a esperar hasta el cierre.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ahora le voy sacando un buen pico a las CXM... pero voy a esperar hasta el cierre.



0.03 de 1,15 a lo sumo un 2,60%.... le ganas más en teoría a las otras...

A no ser que nos incites a comprarlas y estés corto desde antes de ayer...


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Llevo 43.100 CMX... pero no las suelto hasta los 1.40USD... estas son para daytrading... las otras eran para largo plazo.

CLDX en cuanto toquen los 5.50USD las vendo.


----------



## Burney (15 Oct 2009)

vamos ARIA un ultimo esfuerzooooooo


PD: Como alguien hable de yates lo capo.


----------



## LOLO08 (15 Oct 2009)

Burney..!!!. u otros..

Como veis a MTS?? . Parece que ha mejorado su aspecto.


----------



## Burney (15 Oct 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Burney..!!!. u otros..
> 
> Como veis a MTS?? . Parece que ha mejorado su aspecto.



esta noche en casa las miro

hace una semana por lo menos que le he perdido la pista


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2009)

Yo no veo a las Arias buenas para entrar por debajo de 2.24, pero es solo una opinión de trader fracasado, no me hagan caso, no he dicho nada, ignorenme...¿donde esta el botón delete de este post?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

Alucinante lo plano que está HYTM...

Dp creo que vas a tener un cierre mucho mejor en CLDX

Tranquilo Burney a partir de ahora sólo hablaremos de Petanca y Jubiletas.


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Donde está el supplier de fotos de chickens... marchando una para Mulder... por abandonar el barco a la hora 2x.08 con chaleco salvacapitales. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

Yo apoyo a Mulder, el llegará a la jubilación sin tener que ir al comedor de cáritas, aquí más de uno a ver cómo acabamos...


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Aquí todos tenemos una caja #52 como buen inversor!!!! fondos reservados.....


----------



## Hank Scorpio (15 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> opsssss.... esos MMs son tremendos... como saben controlar la cot...* ARIAd 2.15USD!!!*










Por cierto DOW por encima de 10000 de nuevo.


----------



## LOLO08 (15 Oct 2009)

Yo tb creo que las arias son para tener paciencia. Las probabilidades del subidón creo que son reales, no sé en que plazo de tiempo pero confio en ello.

La partida de petanca..psshhh..no me motiva. Sigo con el plan inicial yateril en mente.


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo apoyo a Mulder, el llegará a la jubilación sin tener que ir al comedor de cáritas, aquí más de uno a ver cómo acabamos...



Bueno por las Arias no, pero por otras cosas no se que decirte


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Oct 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Por cierto DOW por encima de 10000 de nuevo.



Me encanta esa frase, Tarantino.
Pero me parecía feo ponerla aquí...


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Por cierto DOW por encima de 10000 de nuevo.



Amigo, creo que te has equivocado de "QUOTE" tendría que estar en este:

Iniciado por *LUCA_CADALORA*  
_Yo apoyo a Mulder, el llegará a la jubilación sin tener que ir al comedor de cáritas, aquí más de uno a ver cómo acabamos..._


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Oct 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> La partida de petanca..psshhh..no me motiva. Sigo con el plan inicial yateril en mente.



Ha dicho jehová.


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

En mi honesta opinión... IMHO... como me gusta utilizar ese acrónimo.... mañana nos soltarán la noticia del juicio de ARIAd y subiremos un buen porcentaje.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

Por cierto, el HP del dollar otra vez jodiendo... me da miedo lo que pueda hacer mañana...

Está bastante correlado sus subidones son los 10k del dow así que cuidado que como se ponga a 2 usd-1eur el guano no va a llegar....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En mi honesta opinión... IMHO... como me gusta utilizar ese acrónimo.... mañana nos soltarán la noticia del juicio de ARIAd y subiremos un buen porcentaje.



Si eso fuera así, IMHO, el MM tumbaría la acción al cierre hoy....

Por si va con segundas XD!:

http://www.google.com/finance?q=imho


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Oct 2009)

Apolito, manifiestate.


----------



## Bambi (15 Oct 2009)

7-8 posts ha tardando en mentarse la dichosa embarcación de recreo  y ya están bajando


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

Que le digan al Pocero si estrenar yate da mala follá XD!


----------



## Bambi (15 Oct 2009)

hombre el Pitina II ...


----------



## LOLO08 (15 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ha dicho jehová.



Puerto deportivo Sanxenxo - Pontevedra | alquiler de veleros, alquiler de barcos

ALQUILER DE YATES DE LUJO EN BARCELONA, MALLORCA E IBIZA.

http://www.alquilerdeyates.net/

Alquiler de barcos catamaranes Cuba, Cienfuegos, Trinidad, Varaderos.

Galicia, Baleares, Cuba...adonde quieren??


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En mi honesta opinión... IMHO... como me gusta utilizar ese acrónimo.... mañana nos soltarán la noticia del juicio de ARIAd y subiremos un buen porcentaje.



¿que fue de la frase 'compra con el rumor, vende con la noticia'? 

Sin acritud.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Puerto deportivo Sanxenxo - Pontevedra | alquiler de veleros, alquiler de barcos
> 
> ALQUILER DE YATES DE LUJO EN BARCELONA, MALLORCA E IBIZA.
> 
> ...



Alquilar es de pobres

Alquilar es tirar el dinero

Al principio cuesta, luego ni se nota...



Tranquilo ya lo miraremos dentro de 2 años cuando Dp nos diga que dentro de 3 o 4 años estará a 20 USD...XD!


----------



## Bambi (15 Oct 2009)

a este paso nos llega para el de Chanquete


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Si, siempre funciona cuando los que venden se han escapado "vivos" pero en realidad ARIAd es pura especulación.


----------



## LOLO08 (15 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> a este paso nos llega para el de Chanquete



jajajajaajaj..lo que me he reido...

¿ quien no tiene una afoto de la dorada como esta??. Me acuerdo cuando se visitaba en su lugar original, en las afueras de Nerja, que tiempos!! soy un nostálgico.


----------



## LOLO08 (15 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, siempre funciona cuando los que venden se han escapado "vivos" pero en realidad ARIAd es pura especulación.



Donpepito.. yo creo en ti..no estas solo.


----------



## Bambi (15 Oct 2009)

de las acciones de Don Pepito, no nos moverán!


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Eso!!!! que despues no vengan a por las plusvalías....


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Oct 2009)

A las citi le están dando duro hoy


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Alquilar es de pobres
> 
> Tranquilo ya lo miraremos dentro de 2 años cuando Dp nos diga que dentro de 3 o 4 años estará a 20 USD...XD!



Juas en el foro de yahoo hay alguno que sueña con 300$... jajaja

Y dejaros de Galicia... Cuba y demás Kakas... como mínimo empezamos en Los Roques (Venezuela) o quizás alguna isla caribeña, pero las de lujo... no empecemos mal... jaja


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2009)

CAC, DAX e IBEX han seguido con el proceso de distribución... venta de manos fuertes, compra de manos débiles... seguimos para bingo...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Vaya que sorpresa + grata!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Vaya que sorpresa + grata!!!



Ariad a 2.20$ vended insensatos...


----------



## tarrito (15 Oct 2009)

Muy buenas,
¿Alguien más se ha quedado con la sensacións de que hoy tocaba subir y no lo ha hecho?
De hecho hemos/estamos bajando.
Alguna explicación como las que suele dar Mulder sobre dónde "deberiamos" estar por lo que indica el dinero.
Sé que suena a chorradita de pompero pero si alguien me comenta algo al respecto o da alguna explicación, se agradece.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Muy buenas,
> ¿Alguien más se ha quedado con la sensacións de que hoy tocaba subir y no lo ha hecho?
> De hecho hemos/estamos bajando.
> Alguna explicación como las que suele dar Mulder sobre dónde "deberiamos" estar por lo que indica el dinero.
> Sé que suena a chorradita de pompero pero si alguien me comenta algo al respecto o da alguna explicación, se agradece.



Tienes la explicación 3 mensajes antes del tuyo... :

Se llama distribución, y es cuando las manos fuertes les venden sus preciosas acciones a las manos débiles, haciéndoles recomendaciones de subidas, con precios objetivos altísimos y prometiéndoles el oro y el moro... por eso le cuesta tanto subir al índice...

En el S&P por ejemplo no está pasando, esta semana han comprado las manos fuertes...

Saludos...

Hace unas cuantas páginas, lo preguntó BenditaLiquidez...


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

La paciencia es la mejor recompensa....


----------



## tarrito (15 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tienes la explicación 3 mensajes antes del tuyo... :



Ok!:o
Así que están distribuyendo ... ¿Subidas para mañana aprovechando datos de Bank of america y tal?
uups! Creo haber formulado la pregunta que les suele hacer a nos analistillos para que se pongar a ver en sus bolas de cristal "mágicas"

Me satisfce tu respuesta LCASC. Gracias!


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Ahora que me acuerdo..... GTXI tiene una cita este mes??? 28 de octubre... algo con la FDA???? puede ser un buen momento para ir acumulando.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Ok!:o
> Así que están distribuyendo ... ¿Subidas para mañana aprovechando datos de Bank of america y tal?
> uups! Creo haber formulado la pregunta que les suele hacer a nos analistillos para que se pongar a ver en sus bolas de cristal "mágicas"
> 
> Me satisfce tu respuesta LCASC. Gracias!



Mañana pegaré uno del Ibex, ahora te tendrás que conformar con el del DAX que puse el domingo pasado...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2084465-post61462.html

Saludos...

PD: Fíjate debajo del gráfico en los colores azul y verde que he marcado...


----------



## tarrito (15 Oct 2009)

De nuevo gracias!
Ahora voy a leer y releer lo del indicador blai5 Koncorde.

Aquí: http://www.blai5.net/koncorde_quees.htm

Pongo el link por si a alguien más le interesa o resulta útil.
Porque seguro que mucha gente que os lee y os sigue está igual de verde que yo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ahora que me acuerdo..... GTXI tiene una cita este mes??? 28 de octubre... algo con la FDA???? puede ser un buen momento para ir acumulando.



Creo que es 22 de octubre, por eso estoy tan atento a ellas...


----------



## bertok (15 Oct 2009)

Joder que alegría me acaba de dar ARIAd.

Que despegue de una puta vez y que le empiecen a meter volumen.

!!!! más madera !!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Oct 2009)

Bueno al menos las Arias están cogiendo buen color... DP! ya sabes... laméntate un poco más y dejaré de estar en perdidas jajaja

Manda narices que el euro no para de subir contra el dolar y BAJA contra el Real... ains, siempre el mismo pringado que no da una... yop. jaja

Cuidadme a las chicas, que he de recoger a los viejos en el aeropuerto.
Ta mañana


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

No nos hagamos pajas mentales... veremos qué pasa mañana... como va el Ah y sobre todo el PM, hoy que ha ido muy plano se ha portado bien, como el PM vuele mañana vete preocupando...


----------



## Kujire (15 Oct 2009)

jijiji

ARIA ya va por el 5%

CLDX está en el 4%

... tiene buena pinta, aunque de momento sólo CLDX tiene un volúmen interesante. Por cierto GE está cediendo un poco hoy.

De momento esto no significa nada más que se mueven un poco y no hacia abajo, pero es interesante que se empiecen a mover...

Yo tenía mis experanzas de ver a Aria subir un poco esta semana, y ayer ví una señal, habíamos tocado fondo por lo menos por un tiempo. Los MMs estaban a punto de soltar la cotización. Creo que hay tiempo para entrar en ella, ahora no se me apelotonen e intentemos buscar un buen precio.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bueno al menos las Arias están cogiendo buen color... DP! ya sabes... laméntate un poco más y dejaré de estar en perdidas jajaja
> 
> Manda narices que el euro no para de subir contra el dolar y BAJA contra el Real... ains, siempre el mismo pringado que no da una... yop. jaja
> 
> ...



Wata en brasil se puede pagar con USD en muchos sitios... (hablo en negro claro) el hotel los vuelos y demás es otra cosa..


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

Si Gtxi sigue así mañana va a pegar un buen subidón...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Oct 2009)

Kuji deja que se ponga a 2,25 para que vuelva a entrar Mulder !


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Estoy indeciso... vender o no vender las CXM.....


----------



## Bambi (15 Oct 2009)

véndelas y compra más Ariad 

DJI y S&P en torno a +0.15%, no todos los días son fiesta


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2009)

A las buenas noches!

Parece que ya estamos en la manipulación prevencimiento, pero esas supuestas señales de distribución de LCASC no me convencen, prefiero fijarme más en el dinero y por el momento veo que entra, el S&P está a punto de superar su máximo de septiembre y hasta Cárpatos dice que los institucionales compran.

De todas formas creo que falta poco para que tengamos algo de guano, pero aun es dificil saber cuando, cuando pase el vencimiento supongo que algo veremos pero no será definitivo ni mucho menos, eso ya lo analizaré este finde.

No estoy seguro aun de que la semana que viene tengamos alguna corrección.

pd: felicidades por esas Arias, aunque ahora se desinflan un poco, yo creo que hasta que no lleguen a 2.24 habría que tomarse la subida con cautela.


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2009)

Tenemos que cerrar por encima de los 2.20$ aunque siempre hay ordenes de venta de última hora...


----------



## Kujire (15 Oct 2009)

*Breaking News ... Ibm Google*

*Gooooooogle mejor de lo esperado ... en todo*

*IBM .... mejor de lo esperado también*


----------



## Kujire (15 Oct 2009)

*Breaking News ... AMD*

AMD, continúa con pérdidas ... *pero mucho menores de lo esperado*

ED: con respecto a IBM el márgen baja un poco con respecto al anterior cuarto


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Oct 2009)

Si Kuji dice que las Ariad van a subir, SUBIRÁN.
Ella tiene el joystick. Eso es lo que tiene en la mano su avatar...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Oct 2009)

Otro dia mas palmando sin parar jajajajaja

Kuji cerre los cortos al botas en 11,48 puse la orden y me fui...entro sobre las 2:30... luego vi como bajaba y me sentia bastante mal :

Palmo 24 centimos por corto.... iba bastante fuerte,asi que castigado sin jugar.

Al san le voy a dejar tranquilo *de momento*,ya volvere con refuerzos cuando comienze el guano...o si veo que llega a los 13 

Le voy a meter al BBVA,POP y una nueva presa que vi muy tierna,Banesto...

Lo de Grifols una golferia mas,la putada es que no podia operar hoy,si no tendria llena la despensa,a menos de 11 es un regalo.

Mañana no estare por aqui,os leere por la tarde-noche que ando de carreras con la moto!

Por cierto si vendeis las Ariad sois unos mariquitas :o


----------



## Burney (16 Oct 2009)




----------



## pyn (16 Oct 2009)

Buenos días,
empezamos con gap al alza, pero parece que tenemos pocas fuerzas ¿no? Lo que creo que tenemos son vencimiento de opciones, cosa bastante importante y hasta las 12:30 nada importante.


----------



## carvil (16 Oct 2009)

Buenos dias 


Ya llegó la fuerza 

Resistencia en el E-Mini 1096-1100

En estos niveles hay sobrecompra

Salu2


----------



## pyn (16 Oct 2009)

Nuevo máximo anual del ibex 11.952,90 aunque creo que no será el último hoy.


----------



## Bambi (16 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Otro dia mas palmando sin parar jajajajaja
> 
> Kuji cerre los cortos al botas en 11,48 puse la orden y me fui...entro sobre las 2:30... luego vi como bajaba y me sentia bastante mal :



es lo que jode más ¿verdad? a que una operación salga mal y ver como pierdes dinero en un plis más o menos se acostumbra uno, son reglas del juego, la siguiente vez será... 

pero chico, a vender después de darle un buen margen y que luego suban, es que no se acostumbra uno, parece que lo hagan adrede cojones


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2009)

Hasta que yo no lo de al botón rojo el chiringuito no se va a desplomar... no me sean impacientes... :


Saludos :


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2009)

Que está pasando mi amol... le di sin querer y el puto botón se ha enganchado... por diosss... vamos a morir.... :


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Oct 2009)

Ese botón se ha quedado oxidado... lo comprendo... tan poco uso.. que lleva el probrecito.... pero yo tengo 3in1 mágico... y verás esta tarde! XD


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2009)

A los buenos días!

A pesar de los tirones y nuevos máximos anuales seguimos igual de laterales que siempre, se hacen máximos para volver a bajar de nuevo y quedarnos donde estábamos.

Creo que habrá corrección pronto, pero es probable que no empiece hasta el martes próximo.


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ese botón se ha quedado oxidado... lo comprendo... tan poco uso.. que lleva el probrecito.... pero yo tengo 3in1 mágico... y verás esta tarde! XD



No lo entiendo... tendré que revisar el sistema hidráulico... :


Saludos :


----------



## Burney (16 Oct 2009)

Buenos dias:

Le estan dando pero bien a las A3TV... (es lo que pasa cuando se rompen soportes como era el 6,70) voy a seguirlas para ver si puedo entrar en la zona del 6,15-6,20 *.

Tonuel, deja quieto al botas hasta los 11,90-12... :

*Editado: Visto en grafico interactivo de R4 que la directriz inferior del canal está algo más arriba.


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2009)

Burney dijo:


> Tonuel, deja quieto al botas hasta los 11,90-12... :



El Botas ahora mismo está pegándose cabezazos contra la pared de pladur de su despacho... :


Saludos :


----------



## Bambi (16 Oct 2009)

Burney usted que vendería actualmente de entre las siguientes:

BBVA (12), Ferrovial (29), Ence(2.3) o Jazztel (0.28)

me inclino por Ence am i right?

si tengo liquidez, es probable que te acompañe con A3


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2009)

Véndelo todo antes de que sea tarde insensato... :



Saludos :


----------



## Burney (16 Oct 2009)

Bambi dijo:


> Burney usted que vendería actualmente de entre las siguientes:
> 
> BBVA (12), Ferrovial (29), Ence(2.3) o Jazztel (0.28)
> 
> ...



de los 4 valores que has puesto las Ferrovial y las Ences hace mucho que no las miro, no tengo ni idea de su gráfico asi que ahi no te puedo decir nada

de las BBVA hace 2 semanas que no las miro... pero con la correlación que tiene por el IBEX y lo que espero que haga sólo puedo decirte que aproveches para venderlas en cuanto den otro tirón más que puede ser el ultimo

en las JAZ es un valor alcista... pero si cae el mercado ésta supongo que también, al menos hasta la zona del soporte en 0,28 más o menos.

en conclusión para el medio/largo yo lo iría vendiendo todo aprovechando repuntes

yo las compras que hago son para tradings, asi que si entras en algún lado pon un stop bien apretado, evita quedar enganchado

suerte


----------



## Burney (16 Oct 2009)

dentro de A3 a 6,26

estaba en 6,22 y ha tocado el 6,23 pero como han puesto grandes posiciones compradoras la he tenido que subir

ahora voy a mirar si las vendo a 4,5x *, que fue el soporte de ayer o si "arriesgo" e intento venderlas en 4,70.


PD: * Editado, el soporte de ayer era el 4,55

En el 4,2x hay un PS desde el 7,40 cuyo 38,2% nos llevaría al 6,70...


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2009)

Hasta para los vencimientos está el dia aburrido, en el Stoxx ni siquiera han hecho máximo del día en el momento del vencimiento.

zzzzZZZZZZzzzz


----------



## Bambi (16 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Véndelo todo antes de que sea tarde insensato... :
> 
> Saludos :



todas tienen su stop profit (Ence está a puntico de saltar) y son susceptibles de ser vendidas incluso antes en caso de guano generalizado, la única excepción que he hecho de aguantar pérdidas es con Ariad, y es porque llevo solo 2000 y para largo plazo, por curiosidad 

burney hablabas de nhh no? :


----------



## pyn (16 Oct 2009)

Cerrando gap...


----------



## Kujire (16 Oct 2009)

*Breaking News ... GE*

Buen Día

GE dá resultados mejor de lo esperado... 

pero lo importante es que lo más probable es que baje como hace unos días comenté, eso sí los analistos están muy perdidos. Y yo me sorprendo cómo esta gente puede vivir de esto? ...pues no porque la culpa la tienen los que los siguen y pagan, luego claro...que si la bolsa es un casino que si manipulación es que ...es que... excusas, sólo excusas. Cómo me alegro que se haga un poco de limpieza en el mercado.

Y por supuesto, esto lo digo en "petit comité", no vaya a ser ....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Oct 2009)

Los Jueves son los nuevos Viernes eh Kuji...

Estoy de acuerdo con tu análisis de GE... hay que tener cuidado con las nuevas divisiones para diversificar que están realizando /ampliando... que quisieron comprar colonial no olvidemos...


----------



## pyn (16 Oct 2009)

Toma cisternaaaaaaaaaaaa, yer el soporte fue11760 ¿aguantará?


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2009)

Telahinco pide paso hamijos.... será mejor que se aparten... 


Saludos


----------



## Bambi (16 Oct 2009)

acabáramos

Bank of America perdió más del doble de lo previsto - 16/10/09 - 1620230 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2009)

Es curioso como justo antes de la bajada se ha dibujado el volumen positivo más alto de todo el día con diferencia, esto ha hecho que el dinero se disparara hacia arriba de una forma un tanto inusual, alguien sabía los resultados y ha estado vendiendo papelitos justo en ese momento.

La maniobra parece premeditada.


----------



## pyn (16 Oct 2009)

Pues como siempre Mulder... Parece que el anunciado guano nos acecha versión 5.0. A ver si de esta es la definitiva que este lateral es aburridísimo.


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Pues como siempre Mulder... Parece que el anunciado guano nos acecha versión 5.0. A ver si de esta es la definitiva que este lateral es aburridísimo.



Yo creo que no habrá definitiva hasta la primavera del año que viene como poco, lo que vemos son correcciones.


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que no habrá definitiva hasta la primavera del año que viene como poco, lo que vemos son correcciones.



Mulder con esas palabras te acabas de ganar el odio de medio foro jajaja

De mi tienes amor :** jajaja (mientras siga subiendo claro...)

Un saludo y feliz Viernes de Vencimientos...


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que no habrá definitiva hasta la primavera del año que viene como poco, lo que vemos son correcciones.



Espero que no apueste su dinero en ello... no me gustaria verle viviendo bajo un puente... :o


Saludos


----------



## Apilapalés (16 Oct 2009)

PRISA a 3,43 A compraaar


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2009)

Por cierto... huele a caquita...


----------



## pyn (16 Oct 2009)

Huele a que aún tenemos un gap de hace unos dias en 11580 xDDD


----------



## Claca (16 Oct 2009)

Como no aguanten los 700 habrá guano.


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Huele a que aún tenemos un gap de hace unos dias en 11580 xDDD





Claca dijo:


> Como no aguanten los 700 habrá guano.




*¿Viernes Negro...?*



Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es curioso como justo antes de la bajada se ha dibujado el volumen positivo más alto de todo el día con diferencia, esto ha hecho que el dinero se disparara hacia arriba de una forma un tanto inusual, alguien sabía los resultados y ha estado vendiendo papelitos justo en ese momento.
> 
> La maniobra parece premeditada.



Y en el PM ya la están despezando

ayer fui CITI y Goldman , hoy le toca a BAC


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Oct 2009)

¿me voy en un *+0,50%* y vuelvo en un *-1,26%*?
Esto no se hace. :::


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2009)

Rebotamos en los 11700... compra ahora... 


Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2009)

Es caer el SAN y adios Ibex

Como lo aguantó ayer durante toda la jornada


----------



## pyn (16 Oct 2009)

Por cierto, ARIAD en PM a 2,10$ vended malditos!


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2009)

Toma toma dale dale... 



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Oct 2009)

Tonuel deja de juguetear y pon esto como estaba esta mañana.
Es una orden.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2009)

Tonuel 

Agarrenme esos cortos, ya


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Por cierto, ARIAD en PM a 2,10$ vended malditos!



Pre-market: 2.10 -0.10 (-4.55%) 
Oct 16, 8:13AM EDT 

Eso según mi teoría es bueno, lo malo sería que viniera en verde...

Lo ideal es que esté a +0.00% es cuando sube consolidadamente.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Oct 2009)

Tonuel tenías que haberle metido a telecinco mejor que al botas... le están dando cera de la buena..


----------



## Bambi (16 Oct 2009)

inventazo los stops hoyga, hale ya tengo liquidez


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2009)

Al -2%

que barrida madre mía


----------



## Claca (16 Oct 2009)

Os lo he dicho jejeje GUANO!!!!


----------



## pyn (16 Oct 2009)

Y eso que aún no han abierto los americanos, se va a dibujar una vela del tamaño del miembro de rocco sifredi xDDDD


----------



## donpepito (16 Oct 2009)

Ni caso al PM en ARIAd... algún "venao con los ojos malos" que ha vendido unas pocas -3000acs- a 2.10USD... el hombre tenía ganas de realizar las plusv de hace dos días. XD


----------



## chollero (16 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> A pesar de los tirones y nuevos máximos anuales seguimos igual de laterales que siempre, se hacen máximos para volver a bajar de nuevo y quedarnos donde estábamos.
> 
> Creo que habrá corrección pronto, pero es probable que no empiece hasta el martes próximo.



menos mal que estamos laterales


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2009)

chollero dijo:


> menos mal que estamos laterales



Laterales, sí.

Al balance final de la semana lo veremos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Oct 2009)

Jum! me dan ganas de ponerme corto en SAN.. igual me estreno..


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Jum! me dan ganas de ponerme corto en SAN.. igual me estreno..



hazlo en TL5


----------



## donpepito (16 Oct 2009)

El SAN.. tiene inmunidad -coraza invisible-... las caídas superiores al -3,00% no están en el guión de hoy.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El SAN.. tiene inmunidad -coraza invisible-... las caídas superiores al -3,00% no están en el guión de hoy.



yo añadiría que si eso pasa salvese quien pueda


----------



## donpepito (16 Oct 2009)

La familia Cosmen y CVC retiran la oferta por National Express, que se desploma en bolsa - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2009)

chollero dijo:


> menos mal que estamos laterales



Yo he descrito la situación que había hasta ese momento, si ud. tiene una bola de cristal que le dice exactamente lo que va a ocurrir no tiene más que decirlo por aquí y así se luce mientras *nos repasa por la cara a los demás lo malos que somos por no tenerla*.

Por cierto, hoy hemos hecho máximo anual, mensual y semanal pero por la parte de abajo ni siquiera hemos tocado el mínimo semanal, al menos en el Stoxx, seguimos dentro de un rango muy delimitado y eso quiere decir lateral.


----------



## Claca (16 Oct 2009)

Está recuperando.... Situarse por encima de los 73x sería una buena señal alcista. Por el momento ponerse corto sobre los 900 y cerrar luego es muy lucrativo, con poco riesgo al poder ajustar stops. ¿Cuánto llevamos ya estampándonos contra los 11.900?


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Oct 2009)

Mulder 1 - Chollero 0


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Oct 2009)

GTXI están muy interesantes, a ver si bajan de 10,30 se pueden ir a 9,95 fácil, y eso s un precio muy muy bueno para comprar.... venga un pánico bajista...


----------



## chollero (16 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mulder 1 - Chollero 0



yo que usted acumulaba mas ENMD, estan de un lateral no? que opina uted mulder?


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2009)

chollero dijo:


> yo que usted acumulaba mas ENMD, estan de un lateral no? que opina uted mulder?



Mejor que unas ANX cayendo un 4.5% ¿verdad? 

edito: ahora 5% por hablar...


----------



## Kujire (16 Oct 2009)

Arias en verde....

DP sabemos que "hay compradores a 2.24$"jiji ... la movemos hasta ahí?

a ver a ver....


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2009)

Las Arias ya están a punto de caramelo, 2.24, les queda un poquito más, vamos, vamos.... 

edito: y el Stoxx merodeando mínimos del día...


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Oct 2009)

chollero dijo:


> yo que usted acumulaba mas ENMD, estan de un lateral no? que opina uted mulder?


----------



## donpepito (16 Oct 2009)

Me marcho.... esta tarde-noche me acercaré... voy con el HAIFONE 3GS para ver a las ARIAd a 2.30USD.


----------



## chollero (16 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mejor que unas ANX cayendo un 4.5% ¿verdad?
> 
> edito: ahora 5% por hablar...



yo aconseje las ANX el lunes a 0,12 , le aseguro que de ese precio no bajan


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Oct 2009)

Ya está Mulder, ya puedes comprar, venga subenosla un poquito!! (la cotización claro, antes de que pecata diga algo)

Todo sea por la Jubilación que nos vamos a quedar sin pensiones!!


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2009)

¿otra vez vais a pillar acciones de Aria?


----------



## donpepito (16 Oct 2009)

Ejem... este hilo no es para reprocharnos nada... solo aceptamos enhorabuenas!!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Oct 2009)

Pues yo aconsejo entrar GTXI entre 9,95 y 10,30, le podemos ganar un +30% de aquí al 30 de Octubre.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿otra vez vais a pillar acciones de Aria?



No, mejor compramos tus Citi...


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿otra vez vais a pillar acciones de Aria?



¿Acaso alguien ha vendido? xD

Ains... ya no vuelvo a leer más el foro general de Burbuja... que depresión coge uno leches...

Un saludo

Edito: Apoyo el comentario de DP! Nada de reproches... que todos la hemos y seguiremos cagando...


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No, mejor compramos tus Citi...



A ver cual de ellas le va peor


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2009)

chollero dijo:


> yo aconseje las ANX el lunes a 0,12 , le aseguro que de ese precio no bajan



Yo solo aconsejé ENMD si superaban los máximos del jueves pasado, alguien dijo que en los 7$ tenían soporte y no han bajado mucho de ahí desde su máximo del otro día....

Estamos empatados, pero me pregunto de donde le vienen las ganas de hacer tanto el troll.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Acaso alguien ha vendido? xD
> 
> Ains... ya no vuelvo a leer más el foro general de Burbuja... que depresión coge uno leches...
> 
> ...



Mulder se bajo del tren creo


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ya está Mulder, ya puedes comprar, venga subenosla un poquito!! (la cotización claro, antes de que pecata diga algo)
> 
> Todo sea por la Jubilación que nos vamos a quedar sin pensiones!!



Yo esperaría a que cerraran hoy por encima de 2.24 antes de entrar. Este finde toca analizarlas y decidir.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Oct 2009)

Si queréis nos ponemos a medirnos las pollas y el que la tenga más larga gana...

Dejaos de gilipolleces y miremos recomendaciones nuevas...


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si queréis nos ponemos a medirnos las pollas y el que la tenga más larga gana...
> 
> Dejaos de gilipolleces y miremos recomendaciones nuevas...



¿Alguien tiene pasta? jaja Porque yo ya... a 2 velas... jajaja

Mulder ya se sabe... más sabe el diablo por VIEJO, que por diablo... jaja


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si queréis nos ponemos a medirnos las pollas y el que la tenga más larga gana...
> 
> Dejaos de gilipolleces y miremos recomendaciones nuevas...



¿crees de verdad que me gusta seguirle el jueguecito al troll? muchas veces me reprimo de contestarle porque parece que lo de meter cizaña es algo genético en el.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene pasta? jaja Porque yo ya... a 2 velas... jajaja
> 
> Mulder ya se sabe... más sabe el diablo por VIEJO, que por diablo... jaja



Algo queda siempre, tengo castigado al SAN, nunca tengo más de 600€ en la cuenta desde que me mamonearon unos dividendos.

Y si no, pide un anticipo de nómina coño!! préstamos al 0% qué más quieres...


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene pasta? jaja Porque yo ya... a 2 velas... jajaja
> 
> Mulder ya se sabe... más sabe el diablo por VIEJO, que por diablo... jaja



Yo es que lo tengo todo en jóvenes promesas: Ariad, ENMD, Gamesa, etc. 
No entiendo por qué ha bajado Ariad, aquí nadie ha hablado de vehículos acuáticos hoy.
ENMD ha bajado, volverá a subir, son como una pequeña montaña rusa cada día.
Y para no aburrirme, pues tengo también unas Gamesas.

Por cierto todo el IBEX rojo menos Ferrovial.


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Algo queda siempre, tengo castigado al SAN, nunca tengo más de 600€ en la cuenta desde que me mamonearon unos dividendos.
> 
> Y si no, pide un anticipo de nómina coño!! préstamos al 0% qué más quieres...



Juas, mi banco es el BBVA y también ofrecen u ofrecían eso, pero ya sabes Men, soy burbujista... y no debo nada a nadie y así seguiré...

^__^ Pobre, pero feliz... jaja

Pecata, yo igual... son unos fonditos que espero que en un futuro me puedan retirar prematuramente...
Manda huevos que mi sueño sea hacerme mini-promotor en sudamérica... jaja no es por el pelotazo... es porque es lo que se hacer bien y me encanta.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Oct 2009)

Bueno ahora me voy, esta noche me pasaré un ratito, si puedo.
Pintadme esto de verde, por favor.


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2009)

Pues momento parece que el 2.24 no cae fácilmente, pero hay que darle tiempo que es su primer econtronazo con el, sería muy buena señal que cerrara por encima. En las ENMD los 0.7 resisten de momento.


----------



## until (16 Oct 2009)

Buenas! 
Por curiosidad, pecata a que precio has cogido las Gamesa.
Yo las tengo en el punto de mira, pero creo que van a bajar más


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas, mi banco es el BBVA y también ofrecen u ofrecían eso, pero ya sabes Men, soy burbujista... y no debo nada a nadie y así seguiré...
> 
> ^__^ Pobre, pero feliz... jaja



Me refería a solicitar el anticipo de nómina en la empresa, puedes solicitar tus 2 pagas extras (en algunas empresas sólo 1) por anticipado, y no te las dan cuando toca y listo, con 0 intereses.

Yo con los bancos no quiero saber nada, nunca he pedido dinero prestado ni lo haré, vivo con lo que tengo, es tradición en la familia.


----------



## chollero (16 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿crees de verdad que me gusta seguirle el jueguecito al troll? muchas veces me reprimo de contestarle porque parece que lo de meter cizaña es algo genético en el.



yo que usted este finde analizaba su sistema, creo que hay algo que no funciona


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me refería a solicitar el anticipo de nómina en la empresa, puedes solicitar tus 2 pagas extras (en algunas empresas sólo 1) por anticipado, y no te las dan cuando toca y listo, con 0 intereses.
> 
> Yo con los bancos no quiero saber nada, nunca he pedido dinero prestado ni lo haré, vivo con lo que tengo, es tradición en la familia.



Luca, yo soy mi jefe... bueno soy socio, es una empresa familiar y mis pagas extras como es norma en la construcción se dan divididas e incluidas en el sueldo, al igual que el finiquito.

Con respecto a Chollero... una vez me enfade, porque creía que lo hacía para fastidiar, ahora en serio, que me hace gracia, son de estos personajes que dices... y que carajo pintará este aquí... pero así es la gente cuando le da por algo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Oct 2009)

Coño wata eres constructor?

Si haces encofrados tengo preguntas que hacerte...


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Coño wata eres constructor?
> 
> Si haces encofrados tengo preguntas que hacerte...



Juas, Luca, lo he puesto mil veces e inclusive Kuji se ha "cachondeado"... jaja

No, soy electricista. (Montajes elec y telecos...) y no... aún no ha ardido ninguna casa ni nada por el estilo... jaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Oct 2009)

Bueno entonces explícanos cómo quitar un ICP para que no salte el diferencial cuando nos pasamos de la potencia contratada y como enchufarnos a la luz de la comunidad, farola.. trucar un contador...

Venga que de esas cosas sabes XD!


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno entonces explícanos cómo quitar un ICP para que no salte el diferencial cuando nos pasamos de la potencia contratada y como enchufarnos a la luz de la comunidad, farola.. trucar un contador...
> 
> Venga que de esas cosas sabes XD!



Juas con lo de los contadores (hacer apaños...) mira que me han dado el coñazo... pero tela... ni de coña me arriesgo que los joputas si pasa algo enseguida dan tu nombre. 

Lo demás es sencillisimo xD

Que misero volumen en Hytm... ummm algo pasará...


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2009)

Las ARIAs han hechado el freno de mano


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Las ARIAs han hechado el freno de mano



Buenas tardes... 

Hoy están entretenidísimas... 2.25, 2.16, ahora 2.22... vaya movimientos...

Saludos...

PD: Carvil, si estás por ahí, qué soportes manejas en el E-Mini...? Cenquius!
PD2: Ahora 2.20$...


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2009)

El Stoxx acaba de cerrar el gap que hizo entre los días 13 y 14.


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Oct 2009)

Buenas tardes
Acabo de levantarme,he tenido turno de noche y me he encontrado el patio revuelto.
Ahora que había vuelto a beneficios...
Me han mordido un -7%
Aguantaré unos pocos días mas.DJI sigue dentro canal alcista.

Por cierto,veo en CNBC que ha habido bastantes datos malos.

Seguimos en fiestas en Zaragoza y tengo que tunear mi nuevo PC de segunda mano.Lonchafinismo xtreme.
Saludos


----------



## carvil (16 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes...
> 
> Hoy están entretenidísimas... 2.25, 2.16, ahora 2.22... vaya movimientos...
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes 

Por abajo zona de 1070, por arriba zona 1086-90, depende de lo que haga GS si cierra el gap por arriba o por abajo, el target se lo han rebajado a 180.

Ariad presenta resultados el 5 de Noviembre


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2009)

Las ENMD han subido y ahora solo pierden un 0.04%, las ANX siguen por el fango con un -3% 

Las Arias, rondando los 2.20.


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Oct 2009)

Viraje al alza de los stokásticos en el DJI
A ver si se van a máximos.


----------



## Kujire (16 Oct 2009)

*Breaking News ..... GE*

me dá la impresión que el padre de dddd.... se estará acordando de la familia del analisto que le recomendó comprar GE ...hace un par de días

con esto no quiero decir que yo no me equivoque, lo hago habitualmente ... con una diferencia que cuando me equivoco, no cobro, por lo que estoy MUUUY motivada para equivocarme lo menos posible .... estoy segura de que el analisto estará pensando en lo que va a hacer este finde.

Hannibal como ves las ONTYs siguen en negativo, sin embargo has visto el pico del inicio? alguien que tenía prisa por marcharse. Por eso es bueno dejar una órden de venta alta, por si la flauta, el que quiere salir ya calculará las órdenes que hay por encima para llegar al precio que quiere, por supuesto la que tenga más antiguedad entra primero, son cosillas que una va aprendiendo

Por cierto Hannibal, hiciste muy bien al cerrar la posición en el SAN, vale que hemos caído hoy y eso, pero esto es 50% Trabajo y 50% timing, y el Timing de la operación era malo, cerraste la posición, y te dolió. Eso es bueno, así se aprende, de esta forma estás evitando una pérdida mucho mayor en el futuro. Fíjate, GS tiene un capital de 700B$, ok en un dia sabes cual es el riesgo que asumen? 240M$ en el caso que le vengan torcidas las cosas. Eso supone un riesgo de un 3.4% del capital, y ojo! son los que más arriesgan. los demás no pasan del 3%. Si te estás jugando más de eso en una SOLA operación, estás cometiendo un grave error. Fíjate lo que te digo, te puedo criticar la entrada, las razones, etc... pero no, cada un@ invierte cómo le dá la gana, como si te lo juegas a los dardos con las fotos del botas(método que a Tone le gusta) nadie sabe el futuro, pero lo que es completamente criticable es el apostar por encima de lo razonable a tu nivel de capital. Así que has hecho muy bien.


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Oct 2009)

Parece que volverán a la fiesta.

Mulder
¿El volumen es microscópico,o sólo me parece a mi?


----------



## Bambi (16 Oct 2009)

esto de medirse las acciones es vulgar, este hilo se caracteriza porque sus participantes (aparte de ser más listos que un roboc*) somos más majos que las pesetas, chollero es obvio que no se juega un pavo, sólo quiere hacer hamijitos, acéptenle hombre

suerte en sus inversiones nos vemos en el yate/velero/lancha/zodiac/pédalo 

*copyright 2009 Hannibal Lecter


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Oct 2009)

¿no ha escrito nadie desde las 19:44? Me cuesta creerlo...

Para until: las cogí el otro día a 14,00, el día después del megabajón, porque Gamesa actúa así, un día da un megabajó y al día siguiente recupera, excepto cuando yo compro, que siguen bajando...


----------



## fmc (17 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿no ha escrito nadie desde las 19:44? Me cuesta creerlo...
> 
> Para until: las cogí el otro día a 14,00, el día después del megabajón, porque Gamesa actúa así, un día da un megabajó y al día siguiente recupera, excepto cuando yo compro, que siguen bajando...



han salido a ver yates


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2009)

fmc dijo:


> han salido a ver yates



¿ a estas horas?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Oct 2009)

Madre mia,me he perdido el guano de hoy,esto de estar en las antipodas me ha dejado ko. :::

Estoy en Australia,que alguien me de un resumen,por que no me creo ver al san tan abajo :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> me dá la impresión que el padre de dddd.... se estará acordando de la familia del analisto que le recomendó comprar GE ...hace un par de días
> 
> con esto no quiero decir que yo no me equivoque, lo hago habitualmente ... con una diferencia que cuando me equivoco, no cobro, por lo que estoy MUUUY motivada para equivocarme lo menos posible .... estoy segura de que el analisto estará pensando en lo que va a hacer este finde.
> 
> ...



Bueno,tengo un peculiar estilo,mas o menos es intradia o de 2 a 3 dias para cortos,me pongo un stop imaginario,si lo toca tengo que cerrar la posicion + o - en el dia... sobre lo razonable de apostar por encima de mi nivel de capital solo juego en bolsa el 10% de la pasta,el resto no lo toca la renta variable ni con un palo... tengo que replantearme mi estrateguia por que me estan dando por todos los lados,tanto corto como largo.
Se aceptan sugerencias.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Madre mia,me he perdido el guano de hoy,esto de estar en las antipodas me ha dejado ko.
> 
> Estoy en Australia,que alguien me de un resumen,por que no me creo ver al san tan abajo :



Para que marca corres (o trabajas... )?

Saludos...


----------



## Burney (17 Oct 2009)

hola gente, ayer tuve que salir por la mañana y la cagué poniendo el stop de las A3TV, con la prisa (ayer confiaba en estar en la oficina porque en estas fechas tengo mucho volumen de trabajo) en vez de ponerlo en 6,19 lo puse 4,19. 

Cuando llegué por la tarde las vi por 6,14... y ya preferí dejarlas en vista de que al IBEX lo estaban sujetando en la directriz alcista

que hdp los de BYM, no sólo vendieron en un dia 330.000 acciones, además de 6,22 en que inició la subasta lo cerrarón en 6,14. Se nota que tienen fuertes posiciones bajistas y que van a tiran el precio, poco antes del cierre habia posiciones vendedoras fuertes en 6,21 y 6,22 y ya casi no habia más papel hasta el 6,29...

Visto el gráfico, viendo que se respetó la directriz alcista del IBEX en 11600 y que el SP500 aguantó el 1080, el lunes miraré de aguantarlas buscando el rebote al 6,70.


PD: De 40-50 agencias sólo habia 4-5 con saldo vendedor. Además CVX MA, que es uno de los cuidadores más importantes, entraron a saco (187.000) en la zona del 6,15-6,20)...







El objetivo de caida que le doy a medio plazo (cuando los indices empiecen a caer en serio) es el 5,50-5.60.


----------



## Burney (17 Oct 2009)

Más tarde subiré graficos del IBEX, del SP500 y alguno más.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Oct 2009)

Anticipo de la semana que viene...

En EEUU, el lunes se publican el indicador de promotores inmobiliarios NAHB de octubre, del que se espera una mejora hasta 20 (19 en septiembre). El martes veremos el último dato de precios mensual de octubre, el IPP, del que se espera que se mantenga la fuerte caída interanual (-4,4%) y subidas del 2% en la subyacente. Además, se espera una nueva mejora en los datos del sector constructor, con moderados repuntes en las construcciones iniciales (607 mil vs 598 mil en agosto) y en los permisos de construcción (590 mil vs 579 mil anterior). *El miércoles se publica el Libro Beige*, del que esperamos que mantenga el tono de prudencia en relación a la recuperación económica, contención prevista en precios y preferencia por mantener los planes de estímulo monetario. El jueves veremos si las peticiones semanales de desempleo continúan mejorando y el índice de indicadores líderes, que debería repuntar hasta 0,8% vs 0,6% en septiembre. Por último, *el viernes se publican las ventas de vivienda de segunda mano de septiembre* (5,38 mln vs 5,1 mln en agosto) en EEUU, *los PMIs de octubre en la Eurozona* después de que el dato compuesto de los dos últimos meses superara el umbral de los 50 puntos por primera vez desde junio 2008 *y el IFO de octubre en Alemania*, que se espera mantenimiento (92 vs 91,3 en septiembre) a pesar de que el ZEW del mismo mes quedara por debajo del dato de septiembre. 

Además, conoceremos el* PIB preliminar de 3T en Reino Unido*, del que se espera que registre la primera subida (+0,2%e) tras los descensos últimos 5 trimestres (-06% en 2T 09). Por último, veremos *encuesta sobre la tasa de desempleo de 3T en España*, que debería seguir tendiendo al alza (17,9% anterior).

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Oct 2009)

Resultados empresariales para la semana entrante...

USA:
Lunes: *Apple y Texas Instruments*
Martes: *Pfizer, Coca Cola, Yahoo!, DuPont, Caterpillar, Bank of New York*
Miércoles: *US Bancorp, Wells Fargo, Boeing, Morgan Stanley e Ebay*
Jueves: *Merck, AT&T, American Express, Amazon, Philip Morris, 3M, Wyeth, McDonald´s y Dow Chemical *
Viernes: *Microsoft, Honeywell y Schlumberger*. 

EUROPA:
Martes: *ST Microelectronics*
Jueves: *Novartis y Credit Suisse*
Viernes: *Volvo y British Sky*

ESPAÑA:
Lunes: *Banco Pastor*
Martes: *Iberdrola Renovables*
Miércoles: *Iberdrola*
Jueves: *Banco Sabadell*

Saludos...


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2009)

Estoy hasta los cojones del marraneo que están haciendo en el EuroStock.

Esta semana ha estado muy complejo. No fiarse del guano de ayer, puede ser otro movimiento en falso de los muchos que ya ha hecho en la subida desde Marzo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Oct 2009)

Burney dijo:


> Más tarde subiré graficos del IBEX, del SP500 y alguno más.



Ojo al 11250/11270 esta semana en el Ibex... tiene un gap abierto en el 1122x, como mucho le doy hasta ahí para seguir alcista...

Saludos...

PD: Así como le veo aún un pequeño tramo alcista al S&P500 o al DAX, no se lo veo para nada al Ibex... no me extrañaría nada que hubiésemos hecho máximo ya...
PD2: Y ojo, porque si hemos hecho máximo, la primera onda de C, nos tendría que llevar sobre el 995x... fibo38,2% de todo el rebote desde marzo...


----------



## LOLO08 (17 Oct 2009)

Burney dijo:


> Más tarde subiré graficos del IBEX, del SP500 y alguno más.




Burney.. mirate el grafiquillo de MTS...

Ahora entiendo la liada que te montateste en tu post de ayer en los SL de 3tv...

El Ibex bajo mi punto de vista, está dibujando un canal lateral cuyos max estan en las prox. de los 11.900 y los minimos en los 11.600. Ahora estaríamos en la base del canal. Los grandes del ibex reproducen aprox. este patrón. Por qué no jugamos al juego?? Compra en 600.. venta en 900. Cuando rompa por arriba o por abajo ya se pensará otra estrategia.


----------



## tonuel (17 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ojo al 11250/11270 esta semana en el Ibex... tiene un gap abierto en el 1122x, como mucho le doy hasta ahí para seguir alcista...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...


----------



## tarrito (18 Oct 2009)

Wall Street, aterrado por la oleada de escuchas telefónicas que se avecina - 2 - 18/10/09 - 1624929 - elEconomista.es

¿Nos van a "empapelar" a tod@s?
Porque por aquí la información privilegiada circula que da gusto, lo que ocurre que a veces, solo a veces, no acertamos


----------



## Gamu (18 Oct 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Wall Street, aterrado por la oleada de escuchas telefónicas que se avecina - 2 - 18/10/09 - 1624929 - elEconomista.es
> 
> ¿Nos van a "empapelar" a tod@s?
> Porque por aquí la información privilegiada circula que da gusto, lo que ocurre que a veces, solo a veces, no acertamos




es otra manera de cobrar impuestos. 

Si aciertas con una operación, dirán que es por tener información privilegiada y se llevaran tu dinero (más un extra por las molestias causadas)

Si fallas, que te den por saco.

En definitiva, los unicos autorizados a usar info privilegiada son los que gobiernan: goldman sachs y compañia. Los demás solo pueden perder o perder, y si por casualidad consiguen ganar, les enviamos a los matones para que devuelvan el dinero.

Ni en la peli Casino lo hacian mejor.


----------



## Burney (19 Oct 2009)




----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2009)

Buenos días.

La SEC... si actua con mayor contundencia, no como otros CNMV....


----------



## tarrito (19 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> La SEC... si actua con mayor contundencia, no como otros CNMV....



Sin pretender ser _metemeentodo_ ... prefiero su anterior avatar


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Oct 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Sin pretender ser _metemeentodo_ ... prefiero su anterior avatar



Pues yo no...


----------



## Mulder (19 Oct 2009)

A los buenos días!



donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> La SEC... si actua con mayor contundencia, no como otros CNMV....



Si, pero Madoff se les 'escapó durante 20 años y eso que a su madre ya la tenían fichada por la misma razón. Se ve que investigan a fondo, pero a fondo perdido.

pd: si tengo que elegir entre un chino enseñándome el trasero y al tipo ese vestido, pues yo prefiero a este último


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pyn (19 Oct 2009)

Mulder 1 cosita, el dinero en la última jornada y el de hoy es bastante más alto que en jornadas anteriores? o es cosa mia? es que veo un volumen más alto...


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2009)

Tonuel... ahí la tienes... lo que DP adelantó hace unos meses... nueva ampliación para pagar el dividendo.

http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2009/10/19/santander_ampliacion_capital_dividendo_valores.html


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2009)

HL... hoy me han regalado esta preciosidad, size 44.... a ti te gusta Belstaff, verdad? XD

Yatego - Belstaff Townmaster Classic Man blackbrown


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... ahí la tienes... lo que DP adelantó hace unos meses... nueva ampliación para pagar el dividendo.
> 
> http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2009/10/19/santander_ampliacion_capital_dividendo_valores.html



A pagar todos las fiestas del botas

Veo al Ibex en unas semanas como un solar si es así


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2009)

Don Emilio, conoce perfectamente el "timing" cuando hay que vender "sus" acciones... de momento al mercado, parece no importarle, sube +2%


----------



## tonuel (19 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... ahí la tienes... lo que DP adelantó hace unos meses... nueva ampliación para pagar el dividendo.
> 
> http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2009/10/19/santander_ampliacion_capital_dividendo_valores.html




Si... ahora los bancos te dan papelitos en vez de dinero... ¿qué será lo siguiente...? 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (19 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Mulder 1 cosita, el dinero en la última jornada y el de hoy es bastante más alto que en jornadas anteriores? o es cosa mia? es que veo un volumen más alto...



Estaba entretenido con una cosa y no he visto tu post antes, si el dinero está entrando pero se ha quedado, como el precio, a mitad de camino del máximo del viernes pasado cuando se estaba en máximos.

Yo creo que esta semana nos toca bajar un poco.


----------



## carvil (19 Oct 2009)

Buenos dias 


AAPL presenta hoy resultados después del cierre, estimación de 1.429$, anterior 1.35$ (21-07-2009).



Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Oct 2009)

Buenos 1/2 días 

He entrado corto en 11860...

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Oct 2009)

Buenas,

Me despido, me voy a NY una semanita. Si queréis me acerco por el NASDAQ y les digo cuatro cosas, a ver si se ponen las pilas con las Ariad.

¡hasta pronto! (no dejéis al IBEX bajar de los 10.000 por favor).


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Me despido, me voy a NY una semanita. Si queréis me acerco por el NASDAQ y les digo cuatro cosas, a ver si se ponen las pilas con las Ariad.
> 
> ¡hasta pronto! (no dejéis al IBEX bajar de los 10.000 por favor).



Buen viaje!!!  Lo de los 10K del Ibex no puedo prometertelo... :o

Llama a Kujire y nos enviáis una foto juntas...!! 

Ahora en serio... vas por lo del yate, no?


----------



## tonuel (19 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Me despido, me voy a NY una semanita. Si queréis me acerco por el NASDAQ y les digo cuatro cosas, a ver si se ponen las pilas con las Ariad.
> 
> ¡hasta pronto! (no dejéis al IBEX bajar de los 10.000 por favor).




Traeme unos cuantos papelitos de Leman Brothers... 



Saludos


----------



## until (19 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> ....
> 
> Llama a Kujire y nos enviáis una foto juntas...!!
> 
> ....



Ojala te hagan caso !


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Me despido, me voy a NY una semanita. Si queréis me acerco por el NASDAQ y les digo cuatro cosas, a ver si se ponen las pilas con las Ariad.
> 
> ¡hasta pronto! (no dejéis al IBEX bajar de los 10.000 por favor).



Acuérdate de mi tazaaaaa ^___^!

Que os lo paséis muy bien...

Umm iba a poner algo de la comida basura y se me ha venido a la cabeza una de escena de una peli que vi ayer (no porno...) en la que la piva tenía que comerse un perrito de forma sexy... ñammm jaja


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Acuérdate de mi tazaaaaa ^___^!
> 
> Que os lo paséis muy bien...
> 
> Umm iba a poner algo de la comida basura y se me ha venido a la cabeza una de escena de una peli que vi ayer (no porno...) en la que la piva tenía que comerse un perrito de forma sexy... ñammm jaja



¿qué taza?  no me acuerdo...
llevo una maleta vacía para traerla llena.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿qué taza?  no me acuerdo...
> llevo una maleta vacía para traerla llena.



Jaja no una cualquiera ojo... ha de ser una del bar ese de Friends... jajaja

Coña  .¿Has mirado si hace mucho frío? Todavía recuerdo en las navidades pasadas como la gente iba a comprar... con todo helado brrrr

Ah! y la foto en el puente ese famoso de Central park... y otra en el boquete de las torres gemelas... por ahora... ya basta jaja

Yo me consuelo pensando que para Diciembre ya falta menos... playita... cocos Gelados... hermosas garotas...


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2009)

PM... muy buena epoca del año para ese viaje... pasatelo en grande!

Hummmm... es +económico... comprar unas SAMSONITE en NYC... ¡¡¡ sale !!!... que ir con carga desde aquí... XD NO me seas Kujire... XD

Macys... está bien... y el outlet que hay de ABERCROMBIE al otro lado del puente...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Oct 2009)

Vaya pecata, parece que vas a disfrutar las plusvalías de los minis.

Haces muy bien en llevarte la maleta vacía, si te gustan las compras allí vas a alucinar de lo barato que es todo... no ya por el tipo de cambio, si no por los precios en sí numéricamente hablando...

Si te gustan las cosas de Guess como bolsos vestidos y demás están totalmente tirados... a mi hermana le regalé un bolso que aquí costaba 400 EUR por 85 USD con eso te lo digo todo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> PM... muy buena epoca del año para ese viaje... pasatelo en grande!
> 
> Hummmm... es +económico... comprar unas SAMSONITE en NYC... ¡¡¡ sale !!!... que ir con carga desde aquí... XD ne me seas Kujire... XD
> 
> Macys... está bien... y el outlet que hay de ABERCROMBIE al otro lado del puente...




Tengo famila trabajando en Barajas y no recomiendan las samsonite rígidas porque se rompen cuando se caen de los tractores...

Mejor maleta blanda.. y comprarla allí no es mala idea.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tengo famila trabajando en Barajas y no recomiendan las samsonite rígidas porque se rompen cuando se caen de los tractores...
> 
> Mejor maleta blanda.. y comprarla allí no es mala idea.



Que me vas a contar... todas las ruedas me las parten... y no hay año en que no tenga que comprarme maletas.

Ojo... con los recargos por maletas, que Iberia te puede cobrar 20 euros por llevártela vacía... juas


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2009)

Depende del modelo de SAM... pero si aprovechas una buena oferta.. tienes maletas para una buena temporada... las ruedas de mis SAMs son de goma... XD


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Depende del modelo de SAM... pero si aprovechas una buena oferta.. tienes maletas para una buena temporada... las ruedas de mis SAMs son de goma... XD



Pero que pijo que eres jaja  . Yo no me refería a las ruedas en si, sino a los ejes o yo que se... ya se encargan ellos de jodertelas jajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pero que pijo que eres jaja  . Yo no me refería a las ruedas en si, sino a los ejes o yo que se... ya se encargan ellos de jodertelas jajaja



Pues yo me refería a que se rompe la carcasa...

Mis maletas son del Makro así que ya veis  por cierto, ningún problema...

Tengo un truquillo para no tener que envolverlas en plástico, les pongo bridas a las cremalleras de color naraja (los candados son una chorrada) con lo que para manipular la maleta hay que cortarlas, y sabes que te han mamoneado.


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2009)

Ya... yo te decia que están integradas en el diseño y nunca he tenido problemas... por cierto CIT.... vuela!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya... yo te decia que están integradas en el diseño y nunca he tenido problemas... por cierto CIT.... vuela!



CIT Group Inc. - Google Finance

Refinanciación de deuda no DP?

Si cierra el gap a media sesión igual entro y hago un intradía.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Oct 2009)

Por cierto Wata, las HYTM de dios no veas... lo mal que se portan.. creo que voy a mantenerlas pero voy a hacerle intradías a los Gaps... para compensar pérdidas...


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2009)

Si... el viernes... algunos ya lo conocian.... hay muchos picos de compra.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Oct 2009)

Luca, sin noticias... pues irán cayendo... 

Por cierto bien que la está liando PPHM.... con el reverse split. Munudo susto al verlas con un -80%


----------



## aksarben (19 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> CIT Group Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Refinanciación de deuda no DP?
> 
> Si cierra el gap a media sesión igual entro y hago un intradía.



Y nada menos que Carl Icahn :.


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2009)

Si... pero PPHM ... no es una AIG... así que mucho me temo que al WANO... de momento está suspendida.

Suerte!


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si... pero PPHM ... no es una AIG... así que mucho me temo que al WANO... de momento está suspendida.
> 
> Suerte!



Yo las tuve hace ya un par de meses... afortunadamente en cuanto le saqué algo me fui...

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2009)

Una POSI de compra de otro DP.. 302.000acs a 2.18USD en ARIAd


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Una POSI de compra de otro DP.. 302.000acs a 2.18USD en ARIAd



¿Cómo sabes que es uno solo? ¿estabas mirando cuando la han añadido?

Esperemos que entren muchos DPs! jaja


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2009)

NO subestimes el poder de los muchos DPs del univerSe!!! XD


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2009)

Wataru... me ha llegado hoy una cosita de amazon.co.uk.... no pude resistirme al cambio de la libra, la semana pasada.

PIXMA MP640 a unos 140,00€ portes incluidos, va estupendamente... WIFI... etc.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Oct 2009)

DP, GTXI comienza a entrar en un rango atractivo...


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Oct 2009)

Muy chula la Todo en 1. Para hacer fotocopias  van muy bien... jaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Oct 2009)

Puff leñazo en HYTM... acumularé más para hacer media... seguramente me libre de ellas en cuanto pueda...


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2009)

Por ahora.. no voy a entrar en nada+....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Por ahora.. no voy a entrar en nada+....



No me extraña, está el percal muy plano como preparando algo (malo posiblemente) y el tipo de cambio no ayuda...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Oct 2009)

GTXI ya ha llegado al precio que pretendía comprar....

Alguien las lleva o tiene pensado entrar?

Cuando se pone alcista lo hace mejor de media sesión en adelante y no suele cerrar los GAPS el mismo día...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Oct 2009)

Qué calladitos estáis... seguro que no hacéis nada bueno...


----------



## aksarben (19 Oct 2009)

El día está aburridísimo, ni el histerismo de los pasa-accioneros de "AAPL a $300!!, AAPL a $500!!1!1!!!" da para animarse.


----------



## Mulder (19 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Qué calladitos estáis... seguro que no hacéis nada bueno...



Yo estoy testeando un sistema de timing/trading que me he programado este fin de semana 

Parece que va bastante bien pero quiero probarlo correctamente sobre el papel antes de meterme con dinero.


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2009)

Ya hemos descubierto a la agencia que quiere comprar 300k a 2.18USD ... según parece puede tratarse de UBS


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Oct 2009)

Bueno, de momento le damos las gracias a UBS por fabricarnos ese soporte de 300k...

Las GTXI las vamos a esperar hasta el día 22 a ver qué hacen...

La cita era el día 30 de Octubre... no DP?


----------



## carvil (19 Oct 2009)

Buenas tardes 

Resistencia en el E-Mini SP 500 zona 1105

Soporte zona 1090-93

Pecata buen viaje 

Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Oct 2009)

Aquí hacemos máximo anual en el S&P y en el E-Mini S&P y nadie dice nada... tan acostumbrados estamos...? :o

Saludos...

PD: Sigo viendo la semana bajista...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Oct 2009)

Qué ha pasado en Ariad...? Nos hemos caido a 2.13$

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Oct 2009)

Sí sí ya lo he visto... algo recupera.. a ver como cierra...

Cómo nos guarrean... dan ganas de largarla...

Seguramente es que los de UBS ya han pillado las 300k acciones y nadie nos sostiene...


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2009)

Si, parece que han conseguido su objetivo, en 2.15USD unas 188k y luego en tramos de 23k .... alguien ha soltado sus accs a 2.15 USD... en lugar de los 2.18USD (bid)


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2009)

El día esta infumable


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Oct 2009)

Por si a alguien le interesa:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2106630-post175.html

Saludos...

PD: Nuevo máximo en el S&P(contado), ya hemos tocado los 1100...


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2009)

Es muy extraño la caída de hoy... alguna noticia está al caer.


----------



## Mulder (19 Oct 2009)

A las buenas noches!

Si no lo dice alguien yo tampoco me entero de que el S&P ha hecho nuevo máximo, es lo que tiene seguir los índices perroflautistas como el Stoxx o el Ibex 

Como Kujire hoy se ha quedado mudita vamos a mover el tema USA por aquí, esta mujer parece que está causando sensación en USA por haber hecho un video lamentándose de BAC y publicarlo en youtube:

Debtor's Revolt: Woman Refuses To Pay Off Bank Of America Credit Card (VIDEO)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> Si no lo dice alguien yo tampoco me entero de que el S&P ha hecho nuevo máximo, es lo que tiene seguir los índices perroflautistas como el Stoxx o el Ibex
> 
> ...




Jajaja 30%...

Dice que paga todo sin problemas, que tiene ien equilibrado el presupuesto y dinero en cash ¿¿??

¿Entonces para qué utiliza la visa?

En fin... usureros+descerebrados=chubprime...


----------



## chollero (19 Oct 2009)

no se por que en este foro se critica tanto a los prestamistas, es un trabajo como otro cualquiera, mas penoso es estar aquí especulando con acciones, sin dar un palo al agua


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Oct 2009)

No creo que tu des muchos palos al agua mientras te lees las 4148 páginas del hilo para criticarnos no?

Para la mayoría esto es un extra, todo el mundo se puede meter, sólo necesitas una cuenta bancaria, abrir un depósito de valores y tener algo de dinero, pero claro, hay que tener huevos.

Dinos qué podríamos hacer mejor, ilumínanos, nos criticas pero no nos das alternativas...


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2009)

Dear Chollero... aquí nadie se ha hecho millonario con acciones... solo es una opción como otra cualquiera de inversión..... aparte de Pepon26 ofcoz. XD

Algunos tienen "colchones" y no necesitan esa "financiación" por ahora...


----------



## chollero (19 Oct 2009)

es que me hace gracia que diga el Luca que los usureros son los culpables de la crisis, es que manda huevos


----------



## argan (19 Oct 2009)

chollero dijo:


> es que me hace gracia que diga el Luca que los usureros son los culpables de la crisis, es que manda huevos



Los culpabes somos todos, unos por listos y otros por imbeciles. Codicia y miedo, miedo y codicia. 
Una pista, estados, cocos y leones endeudandose como locos, mientras recomiendan a las gentes del mundo ahorrar....

X cierto, aunque lo respeto completamente, no suelo machacar a cortos en los panicos. Etica muy personal. Asi mismo, no son de mi agrado la usura ni aquellos que critican sin aportar nada. Bueno que es uno...

Mulder, continuo leyendo tus comentarios con mucho interés.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Oct 2009)

Hola chavaleria

Ya no se nio donde estoy...hice escala en Kuala Lumpur,supongo que llegare algun dia a Madrid jajajaja

No me meten mas en un avion ni con un palo!! 

Os pongo un video muy interesante 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RgmeoxzzgdY&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RgmeoxzzgdY&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Kujire (19 Oct 2009)

*Breaking News ... Apples*

me dá la impresión de que alguien ha estado pensando en mi

Hoy he estado de reunión en reunión, menos mal que este mercado sólo tiene una dirección, bueno no me he olvidado de los Arianos (que ya suena a secta de la guerra de las galaxias...), lo de hoy estaba previsto ... y se lo dije ...aunque no saben dónde:

Estoy hartita de las esperas, de perder posts, de rezar a que se hagan las cosas de forma profesional y nada. Lo comenté con unas amigas y me comentaron que lo que necesitaba era una forma provisional de postear los análisis, archivarlos, etc. y por supuesto sencilla, así que pueden encontrar los análisis/comentarios por aki

PD: Si les interesa guarden el link. Allí estarán organizados por fecha y sector, así que encontrar lo que les interesa será sencillo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> me dá la impresión de que alguien ha estado pensando en mi
> 
> Hoy he estado de reunión en reunión, menos mal que este mercado sólo tiene una dirección, bueno no me he olvidado de los Arianos (que ya suena a secta de la guerra de las galaxias...), lo de hoy estaba previsto ... y se lo dije ...aunque no saben dónde:
> 
> ...



Donde esta mi guano???
Vendra algun dia???


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2009)

Gracias por el site.... que te sugiere la posición compradora de 300k acciones y el posterior derrumbe?

Alguien conoce las noticias que deben llegar? XD


----------



## Kujire (19 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Donde esta mi guano???
> Vendra algun dia???



DOW cerrando por encima de 10.000, nos quieren llevar más arriba, no podemos luchar contra eso, además es sencillo hacer plata de esta forma. En cualquier caso, todo parece que en 2 semanas esto se acaba, ahora, que venga el guano... habrá que verlo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Oct 2009)

Muy molón tu blog kuji, gracias por dejárnoslo todo tan facilito... a ver si te ponen publi y así nos haces los análisis con más ganas


----------



## Kujire (19 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Gracias por el site.... que te sugiere la posición compradora de 300k acciones y el posterior derrumbe?
> 
> Alguien conoce las noticias que deben llegar? XD



Como ya sabes, desde el viernes me esperaba este movimiento, ojo a veces no pasa, pero es un movimiento muy normal... al no poder con la resistencia nos caemos hasta un soporte para encontrar más compradores y así atacar con más fuerza. Si alguien sabe que la acción va a subir, por supuesto que le interesa esa opción obligando a caer al soporte para comprar barato, todo entra dentro de lo normal.


----------



## Kujire (19 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Muy molón tu blog kuji, gracias por dejárnoslo todo tan facilito... a ver si te ponen publi y así nos haces los análisis con más ganas



Gracias Es algo provisional, para sacarnos del apuro y aprovechar mejor el tiempo, si tuviese "tiempo" habría hecho algo diferente pero estoy "muy entretenida" con mis labores, así que por lo menos se puede acceder cuando el foro está caído(y ya es bastante), y por las categorías se puede ir rapidamente a la empresa que quieres sin tener que leerte el "tocho" de post que me quedaba antes.... productividad que la llaman.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Oct 2009)

Bueno, teniendo en cuenta el servicio de K-lopez, igual deberíamos montarnos un foro nosotros... somos unos cuantos y así podemos banear a chollero XD!

Tu nombre de locos por el nasdaq además mola!


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno, teniendo en cuenta el servicio de K-lopez, igual deberíamos montarnos un foro nosotros... somos unos cuantos y así podemos banear a chollero XD!
> 
> Tu nombre de locos por el nasdaq además mola!



Separatista... jaja

Thks Kuji, y lo del contacto con Hotgirls... muy bueno jaja

Ta mañana


----------



## Kujire (19 Oct 2009)

*Breaking News ... Apple*

Apple no bate al whisper number

....

juas 

Bueno, qué decir de Apple que bate sus números y eso, pero lo que importa son los pequeños detales, esos mismo que nos dicen que las ventas del Iphone canibalizan las de los Ipods...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Apple no bate al whisper number
> 
> ....
> 
> juas




Bueno pero ponerse corto sería un poco spooky no kuji? por lo menos para mí...:o


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Separatista... jaja
> 
> Thks Kuji, y lo del contacto con Hotgirls... muy bueno jaja
> 
> Ta mañana



De ahí la k- que la última vez me ban-eó sin contemplaciones y no hice nada de nada


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2009)

Apple, bajará los precios de los Iphones...


----------



## Kujire (19 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno pero ponerse corto sería un poco spooky no kuji? por lo menos para mí...:o



Después de que a la gente le pase el calentón de los resultados mucha gente va a pensar en hacer caja, no creo que haya más valor en Apple, en el after está batiendo su máximo intradía. Los resultados son impresionantes ...pero escalar más arriba es muy dificil, así que si no va a crecer yo no la recomendaría en el corto plazo (unos meses)


----------



## tonuel (19 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Apple, bajará los precios de los Iphones...



será porque se acerca la hiperinflación... 


Saludos


----------



## until (19 Oct 2009)

Interesante iniciativa Kujire, espero la mantengas por mucho tiempo y actualizada .

La verdad es que en este mundillo de la bolsa con tanta competitividad,el que alguien dedique tiempo a facilitar/compartir información a los demás, se agradece...

Yo llevo Gilead Sciences, Genzyme Corp, Electronics Arts (éstas espero liquidarlas mañana) y Dara Biosciences,,,si te apetece comentarlas, pues bienvenidas sean..


Echo en falta contador de visitas! y los comentarios de foreros en comentarios!!!

Un saludo!


----------



## Kujire (19 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Apple, bajará los precios de los Iphones...



Yes, tendrán que hacer algo para seguir mejorando resultados ... 

Por cierto, corrijo lo que dije anteriormente del whisper number de Apple, también lo mejora, con las prisas confundí un par de números. Aún así, sigo con la recomendación comerme una tarta de manzana ummm ... con las plusvalías


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Oct 2009)

Una pregunta Kuji, cuando compraste a 9X.XX las manzanas, lo hiciste en base a book value o por tendencia?

Veo en TLVT un comportamiento similar... (aunque su subida es por otros motivos XD)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Oct 2009)

Buenas noches... 

ARIAd a 2,06$ en el AH, esto será bueno y todo mañana... 

Saludos....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas noches...
> 
> ARIAd a 2,06$ en el AH, esto será bueno y todo mañana...
> 
> Saludos....



Según mi teoría sí, los gaps a la baja los cierra muy bien.


----------



## Kujire (19 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Una pregunta Kuji, cuando compraste a 9X.XX las manzanas, lo hiciste en base a book value o por tendencia?
> 
> Veo en TLVT un comportamiento similar... (aunque su subida es por otros motivos XD)



Apple la puedes ver simplemente por fundamentales, es una empresa magnífica para los accttas que tiene un comportamiento fiable, he ido acumulando en la subida, es decir, no había que saber de bolsa para sacerle dinero simplemente necesitabas comprar como lo hacen los abuelitos y mantener para hacer 100% en seis meses. Creo que ahora no va a poder mantener el ritmo, y va a lateralear más que subir, por lo que no quiero que la rentabilidad baje, al final no son más que papelitos no hay que tenerles apego. Por tendencia también lo podrías analizar pero si sólo te fias de eso te puedes llevar una sorpresa a medida que se acerca la presentación de resultados ... y para entonces a lo mejor ya es tarde.


----------



## aksarben (19 Oct 2009)

El AH de AAPL da miedín, a alguno le ha entrado el pánico comprador... ¡nos las quitan de las manos!


----------



## carvil (20 Oct 2009)

Buenas noches 


AAPl alcanzó el objetivo  fué un grato viaje. Yo me apeo aquí.



Salu2


----------



## pyn (20 Oct 2009)

Buenos días, estamos en máximos "again" con dos gaps sin cerrar por debajo...no digo na y te lo digo tó.


----------



## until (20 Oct 2009)

Buenos Días!

Yo creo que hoy el Ibex35 superará los 12.000 ptos arrastrada por Telefónica y los buenos resultados del Iphone de Apple.

Un Saludo


----------



## Efren (20 Oct 2009)

Pues yo lo único que sé es que me están dando palos por todos lados


----------



## pyn (20 Oct 2009)

¿Corto o largo Efren? ¿O tienes esa rara habilidad como la mia de ir largo en valores que están en rojo a pesar de que el ibex esté en máximos anuales?


----------



## Efren (20 Oct 2009)

Largo cuando había que ir corto y corto cuando había que ir largo, tengo que tomarme las cosas con más calma


----------



## Catacrack (20 Oct 2009)

A mi me pasa lo mismo que a pyn y a Efren todo lo que toco lo convierto en guano.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Oct 2009)

Hemos rozado el 1,50 en el USD/€, no será fácil de pasar, así que posiblemente caigamos y con ello las bolsas.

Datos para hoy...

11:00 EU - Datos de construcción euro-zona
*14:30 US - Indices de precios de producción PPI
14:30 US - Obras nuevas y permisos de construcción
*14:30 CA - Ventas grandes almacenes e indicadores adelantados
15:00 CA - Anuncio de tipo de interés del Banco de Canadá
23:00 US - Confianza del consumidor ABC

Resultados empresariales:
*USA:
Pfizer, Coca Cola, Yahoo!, DuPont, Caterpillar, Bank of New York

EUROPA:
ST Microelectronics

ESPAÑA:
Iberdrola Renovables
*
Saludos...


----------



## Efren (20 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> A mi me pasa lo mismo que a pyn y a Efren todo lo que toco lo convierto en guano.



En psicología del trading de Carpatos tendrían que poner lo que he hecho hoy como ejemplo de lo que no hay que hacer.

Además de que esa habilidad de ponerse corto justo antes de cuando va a subir tendría que pagarse, yo por lo menos ya no sabría que hacer con tanto dinero


----------



## carvil (20 Oct 2009)

Buenos dias 


En el E-Mini mismos soportes y resistencias de ayer (zona 1090- zona 1105)


APPL tiene resistencia en 204$



Salu2


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Oct 2009)

Buenos días
Vendido largo de ibex en 11871 +9.11%

El ibex no puede con los 11930.Ahora el dólar recupera a tapar el hueco.
Saludos

PD:
El dji está a unos 200 puntos de chocar con la línea de tendencia bajista principal.
Y el choque se producirá en las inmediaciones del fibo 50%.
Momento guachi nos espera.


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2009)

A los buenos dias!

Esta semana tocaba caerse un poco, lo de ayer fue inusual, aunque parece que vino muy bien para esconder las verdaderas intenciones de los leoncios.

Mi nuevo sistema de timing intradía está dando resultados bastante buenos, aunque me gustaría poder afinar todavía más.


----------



## donpepito (20 Oct 2009)

Buenos días.

Cintra vale en BOLSA -precios actuales- 4.800 Millones de € ????


----------



## tonuel (20 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> A mi me pasa lo mismo que a pyn y a Efren todo lo que toco lo convierto en guano.



usted y yo deberiamos asociarnos hamijo... piénselo... 



Saludos


----------



## pyn (20 Oct 2009)

Pues yo creia que hoy seguiriamos para arriba, más que nada por el amigo botas y su ampliación, y si acaso timofónica. Pero va a ser que no, los 11950 son insuperables.


----------



## until (20 Oct 2009)

Creo que no se ha dicho nada:
Invertia.com - BBVA y Santander, potenciales compradores de 300 oficinas de RBS en UK


----------



## Efren (20 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mi nuevo sistema de timing intradía está dando resultados bastante buenos, aunque me gustaría poder afinar todavía más.



Y ahora que dice el sistema?

Vamos a seguir con bajadas o vamos a por los 12.000?


----------



## chollero (20 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Esta semana tocaba caerse un poco, lo de ayer fue inusual, aunque parece que vino muy bien para esconder las verdaderas intenciones de los leoncios.
> 
> Mi nuevo sistema de timing intradía está dando resultados bastante buenos, aunque me gustaría poder afinar todavía más.



Ya era hora que cambiaras de sistema, me alegra mucho que se haya dado cuenta Dr


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Oct 2009)

Hamijo chollero, cada uno tiene sus sitemas...

Hannibal tiene la intuición

Tonuel tiene las Cartas

DP tiene chivatazos

Kuji tiene la play

Burney los grafos

Yo los gaps y los fundamentales...


Y usted? ningún sistema es bueno mientras no dé dinero, recuérdelo, cuando deja de darlo, hay que cambiar.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Oct 2009)

Pistas a vigilar: No vale la pena anticiparse - 20/10/09 - 1628690 - elEconomista.es

A la espera: no vale la pena anticiparse
"Nos llama la atención el hecho de que mientras el Ibex 35 se pelea por batir su zona de altos anuales *muchos de los títulos que componen el selectivo lleven semanas moviéndose laterales - bajistas corrigiendo bastante desde sus altos anuales*. Esto podría ser un argumento claramente alcista porque estos valores podrían ser el catalizador de la final ruptura de resistencias como son los 12.000 puntos a la mínima que traten de reanudar con la tendencia alcista que iniciaron en marzo", señala Joan Cabrero en Ecotrader


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hamijo chollero, cada uno tiene sus sitemas...
> 
> Y usted? ningún sistema es bueno mientras no dé dinero, recuérdelo, cuando deja de darlo, hay que cambiar.



Juass, menuda perra has cogido con el amigo Chollero...

Bueno en HYTM tenemos noticia, que es propaganda... pero bueno, me estoy registrando en la web, para ver si me puedo bajar el análisis o bien al final quieren mi Visa... jajaa

Uma saudação

Edito: Pos me hacen esperar al ser NEW member... que ya veremos... a más tardar 24 horas... bueno algo es algo... jaja
off-topic total "Brasil introduce un impuesto del 2% a la inversión extranjera en bolsa" Weeeeeeeee!!, que el Real, me estaba matando... jaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juass, menuda perra has cogido con el amigo Chollero...
> 
> Bueno en HYTM tenemos noticia, que es propaganda... pero bueno, me estoy registrando en la web, para ver si me puedo bajar el análisis o bien al final quieren mi Visa... jajaa
> 
> Uma saudação



Gracias Wata, estaré atento para ver qué pones...

Si sale bien y nos vamos al rango 1,20-2,00 USD creo que me puedo ir a Brasil también, nada de vehículos acuáticos que son bastante gafes... 

No la tomo con chollero, sólo quiero que nos ilumine hombre! aquí estamos para aprender de todos.


----------



## LOLO08 (20 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Gracias Wata, estaré atento para ver qué pones...
> 
> Si sale bien y nos vamos al rango 1,20-2,00 USD creo que me puedo ir a Brasil también, nada de vehículos acuáticos que son bastante gafes...
> 
> No la tomo con chollero, sólo quiero que nos ilumine hombre! aquí estamos para aprender de todos.



El amigo chollero mientras no aporte nada positivo al foro yo paso de él.


----------



## donpepito (20 Oct 2009)

Hombre Luca... tanto como chivatazos... no me veo en ese lugar... la bola de crystal y el riesgo es la recompensa....

ARIAd era una acción que iba a subir, desde que abrí mi posición a mediados de Agosto, estaba predestinada a visitar los 2.9xUSD en menos de un mes....

Sería una pena el saber que una acción va a subir y no tomar posiciones... lo demás ya es culpa de cada uno... (no vender a tiempo)

Quedan semanas hasta ASH -primeros días de diciembre- Nueva Orleans.... es el lugar!

Ahora es cosa de los HF... que subamos hasta los 6.xxUSD ... XD

Suerte a todos los pacientes -inversores- .......


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Oct 2009)

Un comentario por si alguno tiene pensado entrar.

accenture va a hacer un ofrecimiento de acciones a sus empleados, lo realiza con un 15% de descuento sobre el precio de mercado, como norma, cada vez que lo realiza la acción baja bastante los 15 días posteriores al ofrecimiento, los niveles de 27,XX USD suelen ser buenos para entrar, y tiene ciclos hasta 36 USD normalmente, aunque en ciclos de 3 meses.

Por si os interesa, podéis mirar el valor: ACN


----------



## donpepito (20 Oct 2009)

Humm... eso tiene que estar previamente publicado en su web y remitido a la SEC... seguro que es un 15% descuento... o un precio fijado previamente por el consejo?


----------



## tonuel (20 Oct 2009)

Yo he mejorado el sistema... ahora he conectado una sirena usb que me avisaria 10 minutos antes de producirse el catacrack bursátil... no os lo explico detalladamente porque seguro que no lo entenderiais... 


auqnue de momento no suena... :o


Saludos :o


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo he mejorado el sistema... ahora he conectado una sirena usb que me avisaria 10 minutos antes de producirse el catacrack bursátil... no os lo explico detalladamente porque seguro que no lo entenderiais...
> 
> auqnue de momento no suena... :o
> 
> Saludos :o



No le queda mucho... no te alejes mucho estos días...


----------



## donpepito (20 Oct 2009)

Volvamos al pasado para dar algo de vidilla....


http://www.nytimes.com/2006/05/05/business/05patent.html?_r=1

Será el tipo mamo.... PAGA y calla... y ahora con efectos retroactivos e intereses.

"The Ariad position is equivalent to discovering that gravity is the force that makes water run downhill and then demanding the owners of all the existing hydroelectric plants begin to pay patent royalties on their use of gravity," Robert A. Armitage, Lilly's general counsel, said in a statement yesterday.



Solo queremos lo justo, como comenta nuestro CEO:

Harvey J. Berger, the chairman and chief executive of Ariad, disputed Lilly's arguments. "The jury looked at the evidence, looked at this issue and concluded unanimously that the patent was valid and infringed," he said. 



No one has yet agreed to pay to license Ariad's patent, according to Dr. Berger, who said companies had been waiting for the outcome of the Lilly litigation. He said Ariad did not want to stop other companies from developing drugs. "A reasonable royalty is what we're looking for," he said. Academic scientists doing noncommercial research do not need a license, he said. 



*Based on Lilly's 2005 sales for the two drugs, Ariad, based in Cambridge, Mass., would receive $17.8 million in royalties each year until the patent expires in 2019. The company will keep at least 75 percent of its proceeds and share the rest with its academic partners. *


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Humm... eso tiene que estar previamente publicado en su web y remitido a la SEC... seguro que es un 15% descuento... o un precio fijado previamente por el consejo?



15% respecto a precio de mercado el día que el employee ejecute la compra.

Existen un nº máximo y un nº mínimo de acciones, depende de tu cargo.

Insider dixit 

La jugada es sencilla, los primos compran, pero las acciones no salen del depósito de valores de ACN, por lo que pillan cash, después las acciones bajan, y la gente las vende cagándose en todo (gacelerismo) y las recompran los socios, hacen el ciclo y vuelven a 36, se vuelve a hacer el ofrecimiento de acciones a los empleados.. y así en loop...

Esa es la jugada, los listos en cuanto las tienen las venden y se llevan ese +15%, aunque tienes que retener la acción un nº mínimo de días, que creo que son 7.


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Oct 2009)

¿Menos de 18 millones de dolares al año? Y encima hay que darles el 25% a las unis...

Que triste... yo pensaba que era más goloso el tema.

Seguiremos esperando resultados de los trials...

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Oct 2009)

*Viviendas construídas:*
Viviendas construidas en EEUU, suben 0,5 %, y además se revisa de manera espectacular el dato anterior de +1,5 a -1% :. La tasa anualizada queda en 590.000, mucho peor del 610.000 esperado. 

Los permisos de construcción que son los más importantes, pues nos dice que pasará en el futuro, peor aún. Baja 1,2 % y lleva a tasa anualizada de 573.000 unidades cuando se esperaba 600.000. 

*Muy mal dato, malo para bolsas y bueno para bonos. Para la economía es un golpe duro y otro serio aviso de que quien empezó la recesión, el sector inmobiliario no tiene ninguna pinta seria de estar mejorando.*

*PPI:*
Precios de producción de septiembre bajan 0,6 %, cuando se esperaba sin cambios. La subyacente baja 0,1 % cuando se esperaba +0,1 %. 

Saludos...


----------



## chollero (20 Oct 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> El amigo chollero mientras no aporte nada positivo al foro yo paso de él.



si alguien quiere invertir en inmuebles que me lo diga, hay buenas ocasiones, y mas que va a haber


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Oct 2009)

chollero dijo:


> si alguien quiere invertir en inmuebles que me lo diga, hay buenas ocasiones, y mas que va a haber



Pues si nos cuentas cómo ir a una subasta de un juzgado sería de agradecer, yo me estoy introduciendo en el tema.


----------



## donpepito (20 Oct 2009)

65Millones de momento y luego los royalties anuales solo de LLY... pero el truco o trato... está en todas las compañias que automaticamente, pagarían de inmediato... para no ser denunciadas por ARIAd.... lo veo muy complicado... pero como esto es todo politica... quizás tengamos suerte en la apelación. XD


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2009)

A las buenas tardes!



tonuel dijo:


> Yo he mejorado el sistema... ahora he conectado una sirena usb que me avisaria 10 minutos antes de producirse el catacrack bursátil... no os lo explico detalladamente porque seguro que no lo entenderiais...
> 
> auqnue de momento no suena... :o



¿ha sonado ya? 

Mi sistema realmente no es nuevo, es uno que uso hace ya tiempo en el diario, pero he tenido que programarlo para que se pueda usar intradía de la misma forma.


----------



## donpepito (20 Oct 2009)

Chollero... pero de las subastas no está previamente "amañado" ... para que el "pactado" se quede con el botín, ese día ???? me refiero a todos los profesionales que van a comprar ... ????


----------



## Stuyvesant (20 Oct 2009)

chollero dijo:


> si alguien quiere invertir en inmuebles que me lo diga, hay buenas ocasiones, y mas que va a haber



No puedo, no puedorr. joder, por favor, que estoy serio y no me quiero reír. Soy una piedra Oooommm.


----------



## donpepito (20 Oct 2009)

Me voy a comer... ... comprad algunas ARIAd... XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Oct 2009)

Mirad a la reunión que me acaban de invitar:



_
Querido/a amigo/a:






Adjunto le envíamos la información sobre la Jornada "Las oportunidades para la generación de empleo ante los nuevos retos de futuro" Su celebración está prevista para el próximo miércoles 28 de octubre a las 17:30 y en ella, contaremos con la presencia de tres Ex-Ministros de Trabajo:



-D. Jesús Caldera Sánchez-Capitán



-D. Manuel Pimentel Siles



-D. Félix Manuel Pérez Miyares



Esperamos que sea de su interés.



Un saludo,_

Me llevo el CV? jajaja


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *Viviendas construídas:*
> Viviendas construidas en EEUU, suben 0,5 %, y además se revisa de manera espectacular el dato anterior de +1,5 a -1% :. La tasa anualizada queda en 590.000, mucho peor del 610.000 esperado.
> 
> Los permisos de construcción que son los más importantes, pues nos dice que pasará en el futuro, peor aún. Baja 1,2 % y lleva a tasa anualizada de 573.000 unidades cuando se esperaba 600.000.
> ...



Esos apilatochos usanos mentirosillos...
Me mosquea que reconozcan el owned justo ahora.


----------



## donpepito (20 Oct 2009)

Yo conozco a Pimentel...... el pobre tiene algunos pufillos con una editora -libros- ERE.


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mirad a la reunión que me acaban de invitar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huye de ellos,insensato...!!
Modo Gandalf off]


----------



## chollero (20 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues si nos cuentas cómo ir a una subasta de un juzgado sería de agradecer, yo me estoy introduciendo en el tema.



no hay problema os puedo explicar


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Oct 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Huye de ellos,insensato...!!
> Modo Gandalf off]



El CV era ironía.. aunque repartirlo entre algún asistente con traje de 1k igual no sería mala idea...

A los ponentes sin carnets correspondietes de partidos mejor no...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Oct 2009)

chollero dijo:


> no hay problema os puedo explicar



Sería de agradecer ya que según tengo entendido, vais un poco sobrados de subastas y no dais abasto... y ahí es donde podemos hacer juego los novicios.


----------



## chollero (20 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Chollero... pero de las subastas no está previamente "amañado" ... para que el "pactado" se quede con el botín, ese día ???? me refiero a todos los profesionales que van a comprar ... ????



eso es una leyenda que no es verdad, lo unico e que si a la subasta solo acuden subasteros profesionales, lo que se hace es comprarlo en lo minimo, y sacarlo a la calle, luego en la calle se hace otra subastilla y el que mas puje se lleva el bien, repartiendo un dinero a los que no han pujado


----------



## chollero (20 Oct 2009)

voy a comer luego hablamos, si hace falta liquidez, en estos momentos yo solo compro autenticos chollos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Oct 2009)

Ok chollero, imagina que quiero acudir, a la subasta de una clínica embargada, y me interesa el material quirúrgico, cómo puedo optar a él?

Se subasta por lotes? pieza a pieza? el equipo tenero?

Imagina que estoy interesado en una sala de quirófano con mesa de cirugía, respirador y monitor... o una máquina de rayos-x y ecógrafo.


----------



## pyn (20 Oct 2009)

Luca pareces nuevo... a ver si podemos mantener el hilo desinfectado.


----------



## carvil (20 Oct 2009)

Buenas tardes 


A partir de 1100 en el E-Mini entramos en zonas movedizas :



Salu2


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ok chollero, imagina que quiero acudir, a la subasta de una clínica embargada, y me interesa el material quirúrgico, cómo puedo optar a él?
> 
> Se subasta por lotes? pieza a pieza? el equipo tenero?
> 
> Imagina que estoy interesado en una sala de quirófano con mesa de cirugía, respirador y monitor... o una máquina de rayos-x y ecógrafo.



Si quitamos el "Imagina" mejor... jaja

No recuerdo donde leí un blog de un subastero profesional donde explicaba en detalle, que hacer...

No me hagas caso... pero de momento con el "internete" ingresando un porcentaje del monto saliente a subasta, podías ya participar.

Lo importante... es enterarte de donde está ese material que te interesa y si puedes ir a echarle un ojo antes...

Un saludo

DP! Con el Amicus curae ese... no se supone ¿qué teníamos más posibilidades...?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Luca pareces nuevo... a ver si podemos mantener el hilo desinfectado.



Vale a ver si consigues hacer colaborar tu a chollero... estamos aprendiendo cosas y las subastas son muy interesantes.

Si nos ponemos así tampoco hablamos del Nasdaq o borro lo de ACN porque este hilo es sólo del Chulibex....

Como vá tu traslado a Palmas altas? estás montando ya la red?


----------



## Stuyvesant (20 Oct 2009)

Luca, aunque tu novia sea un encanto, no compres de segunda mano material de clínicas. Impórtalo de empresas serias y te saldrá más rentable. Sin entrar en detalles. Estudia un poco lo que te ofrecen las empresas extranjeras y la financiación antes de comprar material a una clínica española.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Oct 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Luca, aunque tu novia sea un encanto, no compres de segunda mano material de clínicas. Impórtalo de empresas serias y te saldrá más rentable. Sin entrar en detalles. Estudia un poco lo que te ofrecen las empresas extranjeras y la financiación antes de comprar material a una clínica española.



Conoces el término "Contacte con nuestro distribuidor exclusivo"

Sabes lo delicado de los equipos, para enviarlo por contenedor en régimen FOB?

Sabes la puñalada de aduanas?

etc etc...


----------



## chollero (20 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ok chollero, imagina que quiero acudir, a la subasta de una clínica embargada, y me interesa el material quirúrgico, cómo puedo optar a él?
> 
> Se subasta por lotes? pieza a pieza? el equipo tenero?
> 
> Imagina que estoy interesado en una sala de quirófano con mesa de cirugía, respirador y monitor... o una máquina de rayos-x y ecógrafo.



hace poco vi que salian a subasta equipos de una clinica abortista en madrid, de vez en cuando salen clinicas enteras, se subastan por piezas ó por lotes dependiendo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Oct 2009)

Volviendo al chul-ibex , mínimos diarios...

Saludos...

Edito: Y hoy máximos anuales en el E-Mini 1099...


----------



## chollero (20 Oct 2009)

Dios las ANX que aconseje el lunes pasado, que apertura...


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2009)

Estos dias se hacen nuevos máximos anuales y sin embargo estamos latarales con algún movimiento fuerte de vez en cuando. No hay una tendencia contínua.


----------



## Stuyvesant (20 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Conoces el término "Contacte con nuestro distribuidor exclusivo"
> 
> Sabes lo delicado de los equipos, para enviarlo por contenedor en régimen FOB?
> 
> ...




Sí.  Aun así. Pero sin conocer los detalles de primera mano, poco puedo hacer, y conociéndolos... tampoco. Lo que sí puedo decirte es que en este foro se hacen las cuentas con tiralíneas, seguro que alguien trabaja en ese sector y te puede aconsejar.

A veces es mejor exponerse un poco que quedarse a medio camino y con un material inmovilizado. Lo barato sale caro, y las subasta de material clínico no son muy recomendables, son un negocio en si mismas. a veces el material es nuevo... pero de muy baja calidad. Se prudente.


----------



## spheratu (20 Oct 2009)

Me pregunto qué eligirán como detonante las manos fuertes para guanizar a fondo las bolsas....
Los datos macro de momento aguantan....que puede pasar que les sirva de excusa?
Los imagino en sus despachos,con sacos de guano preparaditos....
Les vendría como anillo al dedo una quiebra guapa,en plan Lehman brothers....


----------



## chollero (20 Oct 2009)

luca puedes hechar un vistazo a la web de la seguridad social en el apartado de subastas viene cantidad de maquinaria 

Seguridad Social: Operaciones con bienes

y perdonad por que esto no pinta nada en este hilo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Oct 2009)

Wataruuuuu que nos desplumannnnn!!!!

0.558 -0.032 (-5.39%)

Vamos a tener que hacer media a 0,40....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wataruuuuu que nos desplumannnnn!!!!
> 
> 0.558 -0.032 (-5.39%)
> 
> Vamos a tener que hacer media a 0,40....



Y ARIAd a 2.11$ y el €/$ a 1.496...


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Y ARIAd a 2.11$ y el €/$ a 1.496...



Juas LCASC... que sepas que no ayudas... jajaja

Jur jur... Hoy también nos están haciendo pupita, vamos a tener que ir reservando unas banderas de esas tan populares en el foro...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas LCASC... que sepas que no ayudas... jajaja
> 
> Jur jur... Hoy también nos están haciendo pupita, vamos a tener que ir reservando unas banderas de esas tan populares en el foro...



Tendría que incluir una carita con esa bandera


----------



## aksarben (20 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tendría que incluir una carita con esa bandera



Dios bendiga a Google  :


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2009)

Esto se cae señores, pero en el Stoxx aun no pasamos el mínimo semanal, en el S&P tampoco.


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Oct 2009)

Jur bonita vertical...

Yo me piro a sudar un rato... que esto está aburridisimo ^___^!

Del día de hoy lo único positivo es que el Real cae... por lo demás para llorar jaja

Veremos que me encuentro al regreso... 

Hasta ahora


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Oct 2009)

chollero dijo:


> si alguien quiere invertir en inmuebles que me lo diga, hay buenas ocasiones, y mas que va a haber



Yo quiero un chalet en la costa del sol (Benalmadena-Mijas costa-Fuengirola-Marbella-San Pedro) que este cerca de la playa y tenga un buen garaje para meter mis jugetes.
Tengo el dinero disponible,si hay una oportunidad,no hay que esperar a creditos ni pollas en vinagre.
Llevo mas de un año siguiendo el mercado,han bajado bastante,pero aun me descojono de lo que pide la gente jajajaja.
Creo que tienen que corregir un 40-50% los precios.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Oct 2009)

Ayer me puse corto en SAN (11.595) y BBVA (12.48) para sacarle unos centimillos por un posible gap a la baja.
Pero a las 9 casi me atraganto con el yuno al ver que subian... entonces recorde los ultimos hachazos y busque una salida... sali de SAN en 11.55 y BBVA en 12.40(estas las aguante mas rato).
Espero a que suban para meterle otra remesa.
Eso si mantengo mis cortos de Mapfre a 3 euros jajajaja estos los aguanto un año minimo,hasta que llegen a los 2 o 4 euros


----------



## Kujire (20 Oct 2009)

Buenos Dias

Hoy están dando duro a EA, estamos sobre soporte ... yo creo que el que venda hoy malvende, estamos a unos días de la presentación de resultados así que no se me pongan nerviosos. Aunque cada uno decide.

Tengo pendientes un par de análsis de dos pharmas de until, pero son de las grandes así que me van a llevar tiempo digerirlas bien.

Htym sigue desarrollando la tendencia bajista, veremos hoy cuando cierre dónde nos quedamos.

Atentos a NVAX están de "pruebas" en Mexico con la vacuna H1N1

DPTR, Kool en rojo y Onty también. Las arias lateraleando junto con las cellxx. 

Yo que uds. cambiaba de sector y empezaba a mirar al sector energético como ayer sugirió Pepi, es dónde aún se pueden encontrar gangas:


----------



## donpepito (20 Oct 2009)

Ahí tienes una pozo petrolifero... XD

Oilsands Quest Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## until (20 Oct 2009)

Kujire, no tengas prisa que las farmas esas van para largo, la de EA las queria liquidar hoy por lo del tipo de cambio, que dentro de lo malo me es mas favorable, mi precio venta de electronics es 21 $ menos no vendo.

Hoy hay suelta de papel o que...

Si no me equivoco Gilead presenta hoy resultados y mañana lo hace Genzyme

El blog toma color, vas a meter algo del ibex35?
Un saludo.


----------



## Kujire (20 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ahí tienes una pozo petrolifero... XD
> 
> Oilsands Quest Inc. - Google Finance



ya me imaginaba que sería la primera que saldría, "sos un chicharrero"


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Oct 2009)

Ayer se fue a las nubes, hoy...

Gasco Energy, Inc. - Google Finance

De todas formas en este sector se ve movimiento y billetaje. Tengo unos cuantos valores y no han ido mal. Dejad pasad los nubarrones de hoy y tendremos un cielo despejado nuevamente.


----------



## donpepito (20 Oct 2009)

Master oZ chicharroZ ---- XD


----------



## Kujire (20 Oct 2009)

until dijo:


> Kujire, no tengas prisa que las farmas esas van para largo, la de EA las queria liquidar hoy por lo del tipo de cambio, que dentro de lo malo me es mas favorable, mi precio venta de electronics es 21 $ menos no vendo.
> 
> Hoy hay suelta de papel o que...
> 
> ...



La he visto varias veces hoy, mostraba una órden de venta hace unos días(esto lo habrá visto más gente), pero como a largo tiene buen empuje... han aprovechado la debilidad y el tirón del Nasdaq por los resultados de Apple para hacer caja, a veces es complejo saber si la presión bajista de una envolvente la puede torcer como hoy, yo lo prefiero en vez de estar corrigiendo todos los días un poco, el soporte por el momento aguanta. Luego veremos volúmen y esas cosas a ver cómo cerramos hoy


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Oct 2009)

Envolvente bajista es la que le voy a meter al botas... de momento ya empiezo la guerra psicologica,llevo al perro a que se sacuda la sardina a una sucursal del SAN jajajaja


----------



## until (20 Oct 2009)

Iberdrola Renovables reduce su beneficio un 27,4% en Cincodias.com


----------



## donpepito (20 Oct 2009)

IBR, es la mejor forma de no revalorizar tu capital... no ha subido NADA desde marzo, NADA - NADA - NADA.... LATERAL puro!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ no tendrás inversiones Brasileras? 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...encial-impuesto-bursatil-los-extranjeros.html

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Wataru_ no tendrás inversiones Brasileras?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...encial-impuesto-bursatil-los-extranjeros.html
> 
> Saludos...



Puff tengo un compañero de trabajo Brasileño y me picó bastante con las acciones de allí, hace trading semanal y estaba ganando bastante.. menos mal que no me aventuré...


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Wataru_ no tendrás inversiones Brasileras?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...encial-impuesto-bursatil-los-extranjeros.html
> 
> Saludos...



Afortunadamente no es Potencial... ya es una realidad... un 2%.

Afortunadamente para mi tipo de cambio... jaja

Lucaaaaa que nos despeñamos en HYTM... como tu dices nos vemos acumulando en 0.40.
Yo de momento... hasta Enero ni compro más ni vendo nada...

Un saludo


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Oct 2009)

Vaya escalada ha hecho 

Gasco Energy, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Claca (20 Oct 2009)

Buenas, damas y caballeros

Os traigo un dibujito que he hecho tras un breve momento de inspiración, luego ya he vuelto a la mediocridad. No he visto que nadie comentara nada en esa dirección con los argumentos que expondré, pero se asemeja en resultado a lo que espera LCASC.







Creo que es bastante explicativo: el paralelismo es sencillamente brutal. Lateral, techos que no se superan y luego... ¿toca superar los 11.900 antes de pegarnos un hostión de dimensiones épicas?

En cualquier caso, da que pensar. Todo encaja, forma, tiempo...

Un saludo y suerte!


----------



## Gamu (20 Oct 2009)

en cualquier caso, tiene pinta de hombro-cabeza-hombro, y ahora estamos en lo más alto de la cabeza.


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2009)

uppps, yo no veo una SHS por ningún lado.


----------



## chollero (20 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo quiero un chalet en la costa del sol (Benalmadena-Mijas costa-Fuengirola-Marbella-San Pedro) que este cerca de la playa y tenga un buen garaje para meter mis jugetes.
> Tengo el dinero disponible,si hay una oportunidad,no hay que esperar a creditos ni pollas en vinagre.
> Llevo mas de un año siguiendo el mercado,han bajado bastante,pero aun me descojono de lo que pide la gente jajajaja.
> Creo que tienen que corregir un 40-50% los precios.



por supuesto la gente sigue pidiendo tonterias, lo que pasas es que la gente tiene unos hipotecones de pelicula, y no pueden pedir menos de lo que tienen de hipoteca, en el momento que los bancos empiecen a sacar su stock es cuando vamos a ver la caida de los precios, yo te aconsejaria que esperaras, vienen malos tiempos para el ladrillo, y el que sepa esperar, conseguira comprar bien


----------



## chollero (20 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo quiero un chalet en la costa del sol (Benalmadena-Mijas costa-Fuengirola-Marbella-San Pedro) que este cerca de la playa y tenga un buen garaje para meter mis jugetes.
> Tengo el dinero disponible,si hay una oportunidad,no hay que esperar a creditos ni pollas en vinagre.
> Llevo mas de un año siguiendo el mercado,han bajado bastante,pero aun me descojono de lo que pide la gente jajajaja.
> Creo que tienen que corregir un 40-50% los precios.



Hannibal te lo tengo en cuenta si veo algo de esa zona que salga en madrid podemos mirarlo, ir a comprar a los juzgados de malaga es perder el tiempo, alli hay una mafia muy importante en los juzgados


PD:las ANX que aconseje el lunes pasado a 12 centavos han cogido hoy la propulsion

ADVENTRX Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (20 Oct 2009)

Si, Chollero ha sido un exito... he leido que se han echado atrás al última hora... de ahí la subida de hoy.

Por otro lado... esta cot... está muy cerca de su MIN:

EnteroMedics Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Chamuca (20 Oct 2009)

Lo que más me duele a estas horas...


----------



## chollero (20 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, Chollero ha sido un exito... he leido que se han echado atrás al última hora... de ahí la subida de hoy.
> 
> Por otro lado... esta cot... está muy cerca de su MIN:
> 
> EnteroMedics Inc. - Google Finance



muy aconsejable ese valor DP, voy a seguirle la pista estos dias


----------



## pyn (21 Oct 2009)

¿Qué le ha pasado a ETRM donpepito? La verdad que se pone jugosa pero igual es para aguantar unos años hasta que vuelva a sus orígenes xDDD.


----------



## donpepito (21 Oct 2009)

Buenos días.

Lo de siempre ... están "secos" de capital... y han ofrecido acciones -6millones- a 0.80USD ... así que es muy probable que baje un poco+.

CXM... ayer tocamos los 0.92USD ... pero al cierre ha recuperado los 1.02USD... según parece ... ya han finalizado la venta de acciones a 1.40USD ... los 0.92USD han sido un buen level entry. XD...


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2009)

A los buenos días!

Veo cierto peligro de caida hoy, el dinero no está reflejando los niveles actuales y se mantiene por debajo. Aparte de eso lateral y aburrimiento máximos.

Me gustaría poder decir algo más, pero es que en este mercado no hay emoción.


----------



## pyn (21 Oct 2009)

Hola,
tengo una pregunta para ustedes ¿alguno ha trabajado como trader profesional para alguna empresa? Me ha llegado información de una empresa del sector que tiene una vacante y me ha picado la curiosidad ¿cómo funcionan estas cosas? Si tienen información, por favor exponedla!.


----------



## donpepito (21 Oct 2009)

Si me dejan administrar un capital de 10M... hablamos XD


----------



## donpepito (21 Oct 2009)

Ahora que lo recuerdo... el *5 de noviembre*, tenemos los resultados del 3T... la perdida por acc. será menor... tenemos el ofrecimiento de agosto, etc.

Ariad Pharmaceuticals Inc. (ARIA): Earnings Estimates - BusinessWeek


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Hola,
> tengo una pregunta para ustedes ¿alguno ha trabajado como trader profesional para alguna empresa? Me ha llegado información de una empresa del sector que tiene una vacante y me ha picado la curiosidad ¿cómo funcionan estas cosas? Si tienen información, por favor exponedla!.



Yo en su día lo intenté, pero me pidieron el IEB, que me lo sacara primero y entonces pasé....

Casi consigo una beca que da el santander para un master de finanzas internacionales en inglés, que luego te envía a Londres, para trabajar de cosas bastante mejores que de trader, quedé de los 20 mejores para las 20 plazas que daban, pero su respuesta fué que tenía un perfil de sistemas y no me seleccionaban.

Si alguien sabe algo también estaría agradecido de consejo, ya que es bastante complicado entrar sin "conselour" ni "refferal"


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ahora que lo recuerdo... el *5 de noviembre*, tenemos los resultados del 3T... la perdida por acc. será menor... tenemos el ofrecimiento de agosto, etc.
> 
> Ariad Pharmaceuticals Inc. (ARIA): Earnings Estimates - BusinessWeek



Estoy mirando las gráficas y no me cuadra nada el crecimiento del beneficio con los EPS negativos.

Hablo de 2010


----------



## donpepito (21 Oct 2009)

Las estimaciones son menor perdida por acción en el 3T.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Las estimaciones son menor perdida por acción en el 3T.



Hasta ahí llego DP, estudié finanzas en la Uni 

Comento mejor lo que veo:


Annual revenues: 2007 2008 2009 2010
3,6 7,1 9,7 21,5

Earnings per share: 2007 2008 2009 2010
-0.86 -1,2 -0,82 -0,70

Si tomamos como año base 2007, pasa que en 2008 la facturación sube un 97% en 2009 un 169% y en 2010 un 497%, pero los EPS evolucionan así: 2008 Empeora un 39%(a pesar de subir la facturación un 97%) 2009 Se mantiene aproximadamente (a pesar de subir la facturación un 169%!) en 2009 mejora un 18% (a pesar de mejorar la facturación un 497%!!!!)


Teniendo en cuenta estos números, miraré las cuentas anuales para ver la estructura de gastos, ya que es EXPONENCIAL, como no la compre alguien o aprueben medicamentos entra en bancarrota en 3 años.

Eso es lo que no me cuadraba de los EPS VS Revenues, que no se confunda la gente con revenues, que no son beneficios, son facturación... para ver los beneficios está el EPS.


----------



## donpepito (21 Oct 2009)

Puedes hacer un master... 28 de octubre pruebas de admisión.

IEB - Madrid - Master en Bolsa y Mercados Financieros


----------



## pyn (21 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo en su día lo intenté, pero me pidieron el IEB, que me lo sacara primero y entonces pasé....
> 
> Casi consigo una beca que da el santander para un master de finanzas internacionales en inglés, que luego te envía a Londres, para trabajar de cosas bastante mejores que de trader, quedé de los 20 mejores para las 20 plazas que daban, pero su respuesta fué que tenía un perfil de sistemas y no me seleccionaban.
> 
> Si alguien sabe algo también estaría agradecido de consejo, ya que es bastante complicado entrar sin "conselour" ni "refferal"



Pero el IEB es una escuela ¿qué te pedian un curso un master o qué? La pasta en la bolsa se hace con mucho capital, como donpepito, manejar menos de 200K es comerse los mocos xDDD.


----------



## donpepito (21 Oct 2009)

Me imagino que los 22 millones USD... aliviarán los resultados... es a lo que me referia.


----------



## until (21 Oct 2009)

Buenos Días!

Hoy , BAA LIMITED (“BAA”), filial de Ferrovial Infraestructuras, S.A.,a su vez filial de Grupo Ferrovial, S.A., ha comunicado haber alcanzado un acuerdo para la venta de la participación (que supone el 100% del capita social), que BAA (AH) Limited ostenta en la sociedad Gatwick Airport Limited,propietaria del aeropuerto de Gatwick (“Gatwick”), a una entidad controlada por “Global Infrastructure Partners”.
El precio de la transacción es de 1.510 millones de libras (equivalentes a 1.657 millones de euros), de los cuales 1.455 se recibirán al contado, mientras que hasta 55 millones de libras se abonarán en función de la consecución de determinados parámetros operativos y financieros.
La operación supone un impacto negativo de 142 millones de Euros (cifra estimada a la fecha de esta comunicación) en la cuenta de pérdidas y ganancias consolidada de Ferrovial.
En BAA, por su parte, la venta permitirá reducir la deuda neta existente, mejorando su fortaleza financiera.


----------



## donpepito (21 Oct 2009)

Las subidas de FERROVIAL & CINTRA, escondian algo mas, aparte de la fusión...... lo de CINTRA ha sido manipulación total, ha subido + 160% desde min 3,26€ abril.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me imagino que los 22 millones USD... aliviarán los resultados... es a lo que me referia.



Pues no le llega ni para cubrir el pasivo que tiene... estoy mirando su balance sheet... y me refiero a los account payables y 2 paridas más...

Los anal-istos estiman que los costes crezcan exponencialmente como me temía, o eso o se han confundido con la estimación del EPS.

Hacer el IEB NO IMPLICA tener un trabajo decente cuidado... muchas veces es tirar el dinero.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Oct 2009)

Buenas forería....  Datos para hoy...

*13:00h - Solicitudes de hipoteca MBA EE.UU. Dato Previo: -1.8%.
16:30h - Inventarios crudo EE.UU.
20:00 h - Libro Beige FED EE.UU.
*
Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Pero el IEB es una escuela ¿qué te pedian un curso un master o qué? La pasta en la bolsa se hace con mucho capital, como donpepito, manejar menos de 200K es comerse los mocos xDDD.



No tiene sentido lo que comentas....

Aver que trabajar de trader, piden que tengas 18 años y resistencia a la presión, hablar algo de inglés y poco más.

Tienes trabajos de daytrader en swiftrader en Barcelona a 100% comisión si tantas ganas tienes.

a ver si te vas a pensar que te van a dar a gestionar carteras de millones de € sin experiencia previa, ¿tu lo harías?

No nos flipemos.


----------



## until (21 Oct 2009)

Pues yo no entiendo como un buen inversor/asesor/trader etc... quiera trabajar como asalariado, cumplir horarios, objetivos y demás para terceros..

Y lo de que solo se puede hacer pasta con grandes capitales tampoco lo entiendo, hay bibliografia suficiente de inversores millonarios partiendo de un capital infimo o saliendo de rachas de ruina...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Oct 2009)

until dijo:


> Pues yo no entiendo como un buen inversor/asesor/trader etc... quiera trabajar como asalariado, cumplir horarios, objetivos y demás para terceros..
> 
> Y lo de que solo se puede hacer pasta con grandes capitales tampoco lo entiendo, hay bibliografia suficiente de inversores millonarios partiendo de un capital infimo o saliendo de rachas de ruina...



Es lo de siempre, por ejemplo entras a trabajar en el rollo ese de swiftrade que vas a 100% comisión, estás 3 meses, aprendes como es su sistema y como funcionan y te piras robando todas las herramientas que puedes, pues te ahorras tener que empezar de 0 y evolucionas mas rápido.

Los rumores que tienes trabajando en una oficina de Morgan Stanley no van a ser los mismos que los del salon de tu casa con el portátil...


Dicen que la gente de dinero no trabaja por dinero, si no para aprender.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Oct 2009)

Mamones no comentáis nada de lo que he escrito de Ariad?


----------



## aksarben (21 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mamones no comentáis nada de lo que he escrito de Ariad?



¿Los datos los has mirado en EDGAR? Para poder mirar los mismos...


----------



## pyn (21 Oct 2009)

A ver que igual me he explicado mal. El tema que digo yo es que si eres bueno, a pesar del apalancamiento y mil cosas, si partes de un capital de 6.000€ no es lo mismo que manejar un capital de 600.000€, desconozco si la peña de SWIFTTRADE te deja ese margen, supongo que no. Pero de ahí mis dudas. Una vez tengas tu propio capital "decente" pues te piras y ya está.

Luca, yo gracias a dios tengo trabajo bien remunerado esto lo hago por hobbie-afición, aunque las plusvalías me alegran bastante la vida .


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> A ver que igual me he explicado mal. El tema que digo yo es que si eres bueno, a pesar del apalancamiento y mil cosas, si partes de un capital de 6.000€ no es lo mismo que manejar un capital de 600.000€, desconozco si la peña de SWIFTTRADE te deja ese margen, supongo que no. Pero de ahí mis dudas. Una vez tengas tu propio capital "decente" pues te piras y ya está.
> 
> Luca, yo gracias a dios tengo trabajo bien remunerado esto lo hago por hobbie-afición, aunque las plusvalías me alegran bastante la vida .




Define bien remunerado... que en hispanistán ganar entre 5k y 10k por año de experiencia es bastante complicado...(Hablo de brutos con un tope general en 120k/anuales)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Oct 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> ¿Los datos los has mirado en EDGAR? Para poder mirar los mismos...



Los datos son del enlace de DP, las estimaciones las habrán sacado de ahí, mira las cuentas anuales.


----------



## aksarben (21 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Los datos son del enlace de DP, las estimaciones las habrán sacado de ahí, mira las cuentas anuales.



Pues, siendo un ignorante, veo el mismo problema que tu. Y cosas como estas transacciones me dan poca confianza:

October 1, 2009 - 70,000 Shares - Buy
IULIUCCI JOHN D Senior Vice President-Development
Share Price: $0.75
Transaction Value: $52.5K
Exercise or conversion of derivative security exempted pursuant to Rule 16b-3 reported on 10/1/09

October 1, 2009 - 70,000 Shares - Sell
IULIUCCI JOHN D Senior Vice President-Development
Share Price: $2.16
Transaction Value: $151.2K

Siendo vicepresidente, si supiera que van a dar el bombazo, no vende unas acciones que consigue a 0.75. Al menos yo no lo haría si confío en mi empresa.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Oct 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> Pues, siendo un ignorante, veo el mismo problema que tu. Y cosas como estas transacciones me dan poca confianza:
> 
> October 1, 2009 - 70,000 Shares - Buy
> IULIUCCI JOHN D Senior Vice President-Development
> ...




Un 300% del ala... ya sabemos la cifra psicológica para la directiva... los pillados a 2 USD venderán a 6 USD si es que llega, la cifra tan comentada de DP...

Ahora mismo la acción es puro aire, se puede volver a acaer, a 0,75 en un abrir y cerrar de ojos...

Mejor no calculemos el book value que nos va a dar un patatús...

Lo más importante es que estos personajes no se pongan cortos XDDD!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Oct 2009)

Acabo de calcularle el book value, y es de: -0,635 USD/Per Share....

El Market Price to book value no tiene sentido calcularlo por ser el Book value negativo...

El free float es del 66% tiene un 34% de treasury shares, por lo que está bastante controlada, sorprende la volatilidad que tiene.

Mas nos vale que la compre Merk cuanto antes...

DP tienes la estimación de revenues que tendría en un año la empresa si ganara el juicio y le aprobaran algun medicamento? es para recalcular el book value y saber si el mercado lo está descontando correctamente.

(Ahora analizamos el NPV, con los cash flow y la tasa de crecimiento...)

No hice antes nada de esto porque tenía pensado operar a corto, pero con lo pillados que vamos, vamos a analizarle los fundamentales... así sacamos concluciones...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Oct 2009)

Miraros este artículo sobre los Abnormal Returns, las empresas por las que apuesta DP más o menos cumplen lo que comenta:

http://accounting.wharton.upenn.edu/Spring2006/acct920/abarbanell & bushee 1998.pdf

Los abnormal returns se basan en las altas expectativas de ingresos, y explican movimientos especulativos para empresas de bajo book value, altas revalorizaciones en IPO y demás.


Comentad algo que me dejáis solo!!! XD!


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2009)

Hemos roto el mínimo semanal en el Stoxx y eso es el inicio de bajadas más fuertes.

Por otra parte se agradece ver comentarios como el de Luca Cadalora con sus fundamentales de economista, buena forma de analizar un valor, aunque seguro que en el Nasdaq más del 75% de empresas debe tener unos números muy similares


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Oct 2009)

Hemos cerrado el gap del día 19 en el Ibex, yo creo que debemos rebotar un poco antes de continuar bajando...

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Puedes hacer un master... 28 de octubre pruebas de admisión.
> 
> IEB - Madrid - Master en Bolsa y Mercados Financieros



18K de Máster, lo va a hacer suputamadre.

Yo conozco a gente que está trabajando en gestión de carteras, o banca privada, sólo siendo lisensiado. Miento, unicamente de becas, y luego te podias quedar. Digo te podias quedar porque hoy nos tienen de putas remeras del barco mayor del reino. Peeeeeero, si te quedabas entonces ya exigen el EFPA, o titulación analoga, ( es mejor incluso el CFA), pero pagar por pagar, no gracias.

.

Sí eso, más adelante.


----------



## chollero (21 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Miraros este artículo sobre los Abnormal Returns, las empresas por las que apuesta DP más o menos cumplen lo que comenta:
> 
> http://accounting.wharton.upenn.edu/Spring2006/acct920/abarbanell & bushee 1998.pdf
> 
> ...



te comento, que para mi parece que estas hablando en otro idioma


----------



## maliZia_kiss (21 Oct 2009)

pues el ibex está bajando ahora mismo alrrededor del 1%, veremos como abre N.Y.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Oct 2009)

chollero dijo:


> te comento, que para mi parece que estas hablando en otro idioma



Te entiendo, me pasa lo mismo con los entrevistadores cuando busco trabajo de esto  más bien buscaba porque me desesperaron.

Hice una entrevista para M&A en PwC que sería mi trabajo afín, y al final de la entrevista la pava prefirió orientarme hacia auditoría o sistemas y decidí marcharme 

En su día la cagué entrando primero en accenture, debería haber intentado PwC antes... ahora soy un condenado de los sistemas... ya reniego por completo trabajar de esto...

Sobre lo que comentan del CFA está muy bien pero no te van a dar trabajo por tenerlo (en españa claro) si no tienes experiencia, es decir, que si no te lo ha pagado la empresa para que la trabajabas nanai. Pensé sacármelo, no es muy complicado, si me quedo en el paro seguramente lo haga.


¿Alguien de por aquí lo tiene?


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Te entiendo, me pasa lo mismo con los entrevistadores cuando busco trabajo de esto  más bien buscaba porque me desesperaron.
> 
> Hice una entrevista para M&A en PwC que sería mi trabajo afín, y al final de la entrevista la pava prefirió orientarme hacia auditoría o sistemas y decidí marcharme
> 
> ...



Sigues en ACC?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Oct 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Sigues en ACC?



No, pero muchos amigos sí, sé lo que se cuece por allí... ¿tu eres arturito?


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2009)

No.

Este año están jodidos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Oct 2009)

bertok dijo:


> No.
> 
> Este año están jodidos.



Siempre han estado muy jodidos, solo que ahora cobran un 14% menos 

Todo lo demás sigue igual pero cobrando menos, es incluso bueno, porque los más tiburones se están pirando o los largan, y suben responsables más conciliadores, se nota mucha diferencia de los arturos de los 90´s a los de los 00´s

Yo me marché antes de todo el mamoneo de los cheques a cambio de bajas voluntarias...


----------



## carvil (21 Oct 2009)

Buenas tardes 



Resistencia actual en el E- Mini 1089-91


Soporte 1080



Soporte fuerte en SPX 1072-75 



Salu2


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Oct 2009)

maliZia_kiss dijo:


> pues el ibex está bajando ahora mismo alrrededor del 1%, veremos como abre N.Y.



Carne fresca en el hilo.... como novato tienes que tener unos largos en Ariad y queda prohibida la palabra guano hasta que no tengas mas de 100 post aqui jajajaja


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Oct 2009)

Kuji te estas pareciendo a Mulder.... no se supone que estabamos muy alcistas????
Yo espero que vuelva a subir para meter cortos,pero enseguida me acojono y los cierro (por la cantidad de ostias recibidas)


----------



## pyn (21 Oct 2009)

Ahora entiendo tu odio Luca, pobrecillo has sido acenturiano y te han quedado secuelas. Creo que no conozco un ex-trabajador que hable bien xDDD.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Ahora entiendo tu odio Luca, pobrecillo has sido acenturiano y te han quedado secuelas. Creo que no conozco un ex-trabajador que hable bien xDDD.



Odio ¿¿?? accenture está muy bien fuera de España, el problema es la gente incompetente que tenemos aquí haciendo el management.

No tragaba mucha mierda precisamente, como no era de los que me ponía de rodillas y abría la boca la mejor solución fué pirarme.

Me dieron la oportunidad y me ficharon en la uni, al acabar tenía trabajo, ni tuve que buscar, ni becario ni memeces...

Tengo mil historietas divertidas de allí, no tengo mal recuerdo, cuando me querían putear decía que NO, cosa que no hacía el 99,99%.

Como secuelas puedo decir que me sé hacer bien el nudo de la corbata, hago unos ppt y excel que flipas, y puedo convencer a un esquimal de que el frigorífico es lo que más se adapta a sus necesidades XD!


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2009)

No recuerdo un arranque de los gringos subiendo (sin lateral) desde tiempos inmemoriables.


----------



## Catacrack (21 Oct 2009)

DP!

Alguna novedad en ANPI o esta haciendo el ciclo de siempre y esta a buen precio para entrar y salirnos en 1,70-1,80$.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Oct 2009)

Al loro con el euro/dolar a llegado otra vez al 1,5 y no lo pasa,puede ser un doble techo...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Oct 2009)

Corto,en bbva y San con 2 00


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corto,en bbva y San con 2 00



No te recomiendo entrar corto en BBVA ahora mismo, pero bueno, ya sabemos como te las gastas


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No te recomiendo entrar corto en BBVA ahora mismo, pero bueno, ya sabemos como te las gastas




A ver si suben POP y Banesto que les tengo preparada una descarga,pero estos andan ya muy maduros los cabrones jajajaja


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corto,en bbva y San con 2 00



Para mí, te has puesto corto en un momento magnífico... solo cerraría la operacion si el Ibex superara los 12000...

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No recuerdo un arranque de los gringos subiendo (sin lateral) desde tiempos inmemoriables.



Pues sí,casi se cruzan todo el canal de una tacada.
Como ha comentado LCASC se ha tirado a cerrar el gap,y ahora a reposar tamaña gesta.
El techo del canal ya rozaría los 10140 en el DJI

Edito:
Buenas tardes


----------



## donpepito (21 Oct 2009)

ANPI... ten cuidado... pronto sacarán nuevas acciones al mercado, no me fio....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Oct 2009)

Esto tiene pinta de rebote de gato muerto invertido... como mucho se llega a los 1125 del esepe pero de los 1100 igual no pasa.... veo suelta de papelon a los pardillos que esto va a subir hasta el infinito y mas alla!

LCASC ilustrenos con los datos del DAX que maneja sobre la suelta


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Para mí, te has puesto corto en un momento magnífico... solo cerraría la operacion si el Ibex superara los 12000...
> 
> Saludos...



Metete corto,cuantos mas seamos mas nos reiremos luego


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Esto tiene pinta de rebote de gato muerto invertido... como mucho se llega a los 1125 del esepe pero de los 1100 igual no pasa.... veo suelta de papelon a los pardillos que esto va a subir hasta el infinito y mas alla!
> 
> LCASC ilustrenos con los datos del DAX que maneja sobre la suelta



Ojo aumenta la presión compradora en el stokastico y creo que la pasta mejora a pequeños empentones.


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Oct 2009)

Y el dólar ha tenido una caidita 1,4996


----------



## pyn (21 Oct 2009)

Coño lo que parecía un dia tranquilo... Menudo subidón


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Oct 2009)

El que quiera puntos fáciles que le meta cortos al Ibex.... stop en 12001 
Recolección de puntos para la semana que viene...

Saludos...

Hannibal, ya le he metido


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Oct 2009)

Euro/dolar rompe los 1,5 me van a poner fino again jajajajaja


----------



## donpepito (21 Oct 2009)

Parece que los 2.10 USD en ARIAd han sido un nuevo suelo, no quieren dejarla caer.... en la primera semana de Noviembre, se darán a conocer resultados preliminares, de cara a la cita en ASH.


----------



## aksarben (21 Oct 2009)

A este paso el mierdIbex cierra en 12000 :.

(Por si acaso, post patrocinado por Juanluí).


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Oct 2009)

Por cierto, hoy nuevo máximo en el contado del S&P500 1101.35, parece que estamos haciendo dobles techos en casi todos los índices...

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Oct 2009)

Me dan lipotimias de ver al dollar.... como siga el tema así lo pierdo todo...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me dan lipotimias de ver al dollar.... como siga el tema así lo pierdo todo...



Ya veras cuando llegue el 2$ x 1euro jajajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ya veras cuando llegue el 2$ x 1euro jajajaja



Confiemos en que no pase de 1,65 y ya es un pasote...

En cuanto compense pérdidas me bajo de todo... y si llega a 2 USD/Dollar entonces volvería a comprar americanas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Oct 2009)

Hasta DP se está quedando mudo...XD


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2009)

Pues tal como he visto subir hoy a los gringos parece que vaya en serio aunque es pronto para decirlo aun, me gustaría ver nuevos máximos anuales en el Stoxx para estar seguro.


----------



## donpepito (21 Oct 2009)

Tengo activado otro paquete de medidas, si ARIAd vuelve a los 1.79 USD.


----------



## donpepito (21 Oct 2009)

Luca... se me había pasado,,,, los mercados normalmente prestan mas atención al potencial de crecimiento, en cuanto ARIAd despeje las dudas de su nuevo colaborador... veremos repercutir las noticias en PPS.


----------



## donpepito (21 Oct 2009)

CTIC.... han subido la cot para jod.... las ordenes de venta de 3 millones... ahora se pueden salir sin tumbar la cot.


----------



## donpepito (21 Oct 2009)

http://www.hispafinanzas.es/comport...-errores-psicolÃ³gicos-que-cuestan-p-659.html


----------



## Kujire (21 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Kuji te estas pareciendo a Mulder.... no se supone que estabamos muy alcistas????
> Yo espero que vuelva a subir para meter cortos,pero enseguida me acojono y los cierro (por la cantidad de ostias recibidas)



Lo bueno se pega, Hannibal te han vuelto a pillar, yo si fuera tú empezaba a hacer un poco de papertrading y a probar, cuando consiga el 80% de aciertos juego con money, veo que ahora eres más prudente y eso es bueno. Estamos más laterales que alcistas, y puedes hacer dinero a la baja o al alza es todo cuestión de timing y psicología como apunta DP.


----------



## donpepito (21 Oct 2009)

Si, fijate como tenían previsto el spike en 1.21USD y las que han soltado en ese momento... CTIC es la leshe... de las plusv rápidas... un casino!


----------



## donpepito (21 Oct 2009)

Kujire... YO, confieso que las CLDX las vendí la semana pasada... ahora estoy en CXM y ARIAd... XD


----------



## Kujire (21 Oct 2009)

mira por dónde le eché un ojo para analizarla ayer, y la vi bastante bien: ... pero me entró miedo ...por todas las historias que cuentan sobre ella uuuuuuh: tonta:


----------



## donpepito (21 Oct 2009)

A cual te refieres... CXM? cuenta, cuentame esas fábulas!


----------



## donpepito (21 Oct 2009)

Tienen que darle una alegria a los pobres nuevos inversores que compraron a 1.30USD hace unos días... así que al menos... tocaran algunos botones para llegar a esa cifra!


----------



## Kujire (21 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> A cual te refieres... CXM? cuenta, cuentame esas fábulas!



mañana te cae un análisis


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Oct 2009)

Uff!!
La sesión del DJI comienza a parecer una sopera y el dólar a 1,5038
Me temo que van a dar la patada palante.


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2009)

Recomiendo esta para un pump & dump de tres días como mucho:

Huntsman Corporation - Google Finance

Es del sector químico. La entrada debería hacerse de aquí al cierre.


----------



## donpepito (21 Oct 2009)

EUROPA DICE NO!!!

Antigenics, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Recomiendo esta para un pump & dump de tres días como mucho:
> 
> Huntsman Corporation - Google Finance
> 
> Es del sector químico. La entrada debería hacerse de aquí al cierre.



Este sector empieza a despegar. Habrá que mirar atentamente.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Oct 2009)

Esta la llevo desde ayer

Energy XXI (Bermuda) Limited - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (21 Oct 2009)

Volando en CXM.... avisados desde ayer!


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2009)

Ahora nos caemos para terminar el dia pero me huele a fake para que mañana volvamos a subir como campeones desde primera hora de la mañana.

¿vendrá la mano de dios?


----------



## tonuel (21 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿vendrá la mano de dios?



¿Alguien me llamaba...? 


Saludos


----------



## Kujire (21 Oct 2009)

es que hay que hacer dinero ... si no se mueve nos comemos los mocos:


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Oct 2009)

Jo jo

que manera de tirar la cotización

Alcista , no, ¡¡laterales!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Oct 2009)

Mañana me lo voy a llevar calentito con los cortos....


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Alguien me llamaba...?



¡Anda, un Tonuel suelto! ultimamente no te prodigas mucho por aquí, los proyectos te deben llevar loco


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Oct 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Lo bueno se pega, Hannibal te han vuelto a pillar, yo si fuera tú empezaba a hacer un poco de papertrading y a probar, cuando consiga el 80% de aciertos juego con money, veo que ahora eres más prudente y eso es bueno. Estamos más laterales que alcistas, y puedes hacer dinero a la baja o al alza es todo cuestión de timing y psicología como apunta DP.



Hacer papertrading es como beberse una cerveza sin alcohol,no tiene la emocion que da cuando te estas jugando el pan de los niños jajajaja
Se que soy un zote en el analisis tecnico,indisciplinado en las operaciones,no pongo nunca stops (Ultimamente imaginarios  ) corto las ganancias y dejo correr las perdidas,pierdo dinero y tiempo... pero me divierto y me lo paso bien,incluso estoy recobrando la buena costumbre de levantarme un poquito antes de las 9 para ver la apertura del Ibex.... 
Cuando domine el famoso timing y controle mis emociones con los cortos se va a cagar la perra...


----------



## tonuel (21 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¡Anda, un Tonuel suelto! ultimamente no te prodigas mucho por aquí, los proyectos te deben llevar loco



No poder estar pendiente es malo para el trading... y para la salud si estas dentro... 


La táctica del conectarme y meterle cortos al primero que pasa no siempre sale bien... ya sabes... 



Saludos


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2009)

En ARIAd nos caemos con todo el equipo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Oct 2009)

Señores Goldman Sachs cae un 3% jajajaja
Solo hay que ver la grafica de los ultimos 5 dias....de GS,quiere decir claramente : MARICON EL ULTIMO!!!

PD: Tonuel busca cortos del SAN que esto se va a pique.Algun dia le podras contar a los nietos que te pusiste corto en el botas a 11,5 cuando los papelitos del SAN no valgan ni para limpiarse el ojete.


----------



## tonuel (21 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> PD: Tonuel busca cortos del SAN que esto se va a pique.Algun dia le podras contar a los nietos que te pusiste corto en el botas a 11,5 cuando los papelitos del SAN no valgan ni para limpiarse el ojete.




Estoy en ello... :


Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2009)

bertok dijo:


> En ARIAd nos caemos con todo el equipo.



El otro día cuando llegó a 2.24 ya dije que había que asegurarse de que cerraba por encima antes de entrar y no sucedió. No la veo subiendo en el medio plazo, aunque llevo unos dias sin analizarla.

Pasa algo parecido con las ENMD pero al revés, estos días se están dando una buena hostia pero creo que saldrán reforzadas porque las veo bien técnicamente, entra dinero y no lo sacan, están tirando al gacelerío.

O eso me parece, pero tengo confianza en ellas.


----------



## tonuel (21 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> O eso me parece, pero tengo confianza en ellas.




te ha faltado añadir... 




Mulder dijo:


> O eso me parece, tengo confianza en ellas..., pero eché a correr hace ya tiempo...




Saludos


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> te ha faltado añadir...



He de decir que las recomendé el día que subieron un 63% pero no entré, es mejor a partir de máximos de aquel dia, si llegan ahí y el entorno técnico sigue como hasta ahora va a ser muy rentable, pero primero que lo demuestre.


----------



## tonuel (21 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> He de decir que las recomendé el día que subieron un 63% pero no entré, es mejor a partir de máximos de aquel dia, si llegan ahí y el entorno técnico sigue como hasta ahora va a ser muy rentable, pero primero que lo demuestre.




Lo jodido de meterse en la bolsa americana es la evolución de los papelitos verdes..., por no hablar de la megahostia inminente... :o



Saludos


----------



## carvil (21 Oct 2009)

Buenas noches 


El E-Mini rebotó en la zona esperada con el contado cerrado, mañana más madera :



Salu2


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Oct 2009)

Que diarreazo de guano al final...

pese a todo no hay cambio a la vista,


----------



## Claca (22 Oct 2009)

Buenos días!

El nikkei ha cedido un 0.64% esta noche después de que el S&P500 y el dow se atascaran en los 1.100 y 10.100 respectivamente. 

Por cierto, el crudo metió un buen subión ayer ¿no? Que tiempos aquellos en los que el precio del brent seguía una relación directa con la evolución de la economía, sincronizándose con las bolsas en caídas y bajadas...

Suerte a todos!


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2009)

Vamos p'arriba chavales... caminito de los 3.000... 




digo 30.000...

Saludos


----------



## Claca (22 Oct 2009)

Yo acabo de cerrar un corto de ayer, ahora ya puede empezar a desplomarse todo, nunca falla  Todavía me acuerdo cuando cerré un corto abierto en los 9600 (en una de esas veces que no superó los 9800, previo a los mínimos de marzo).


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2009)

A los buenos días!

El mercado está dificilísimo en estos momentos, la falta de tendencia es brutal y lo único concreto que hay que es que ayer se perforó el mínimo semanal en el Stoxx (y está mañana lo hemos vuelto a hacer), más allá de eso no hay nada.

Mientras tanto ahora subimos y ahora bajamos, intentar ver algo más allá de eso es de locos, yo estos dias me estoy manteniendo fuera del mercado por estas razones, cuando se aclaren ya volveré.


----------



## tarrito (22 Oct 2009)

ironic mode on ... creo que para enterarme de algo sobre economía, me paso a este foro:

8 formas de aprovechar la caída del dólar — idealista news

que son especialistas en el tema económico ... el punto número 6 es simplemente genial.
oigaaaa que el euro siempre sube y baja el dólar ... oigaaaaaa

I.M.O

jajajaja 

Saludos a tod@s!


----------



## Efren (22 Oct 2009)

no hay emoticon que describa lo que siento


----------



## until (22 Oct 2009)

Buenos Días!

Aguas de Barcelona sube un 8% despues de la venta de participación de Criteria a Suez de la misma.

Hoy presentan resultados, entre otros en USA la Merck, 

3Q 2009 Merck & Co., Inc. Earnings Conference Call
Thursday, October 22, 2009 9:00 a.m. ET


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2009)

Todo discurre en una banda. No creo que esto se despeñe ni para arriba ni para abajo durante unos cuantos días.

Sí se observa movimientos en valores claves, que posteriormente den resultados


----------



## pyn (22 Oct 2009)

Hasta que no perfore los 11600 por abajo lo los 12000 por arriba esto es una lotería.


----------



## Burney (22 Oct 2009)

qué bien vivis cabrones... :

yo he estado unos dias que entre el curro y compromisos apenas he podido mirar ni seguir nada... 

las A3TV las largué a 6,20 el otro dia y menos mal... están a 5,96 y con una pinta de irse a 5,60...

lastima que no hiciera lo mismo con las ARIAs... :

hasta que no vea al IBEX tocar la directriz alcista que está en 11500-11600 (no sé exactamente en qué punto está en concreto, pero me orientaré por el SAN a 11,10) no voy a pillar largo alguno.


----------



## Claca (22 Oct 2009)

¿Es posible que en unos días tengamos algo de movimiento?







Ya va siendo hora de decidirse, no se puede ser tan caprichoso :


----------



## Burney (22 Oct 2009)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Es posible que en unos días tengamos algo de movimiento?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



caray... este gráfico deja ver un doble techo en el 11900... con un objetivo mínimo en el 11000... pero hasta que no rompa a la baja esa directriz alcista de color azul...


----------



## Claca (22 Oct 2009)

Burney, yo pienso lo mismo, aunque desde mínimos de marzo la cosa cambia bastante y da margen hasta los 11.250 más o menos. Romper este nivel podría considerarse muy mala señal para los alcistas. 

Cuando lo haga, que tarde o temprano será así, pararemos en los 10.500 antes de precipitarnos de cabeza hasta los 9.200. Es mi opinión, quiero decir, desgracidamente no tengo el anillo de poder de pepon26.

Luego el guano absoluto, por supuesto 

Edit: Añado otro cutregráfico:







En cualquier caso en noviembre debería decidirse.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Oct 2009)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Es posible que en unos días tengamos algo de movimiento?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese grafico indica claramente distribucion,las manos fuertes sueltan sus papelillos a los pobres incautos que pagaran el pato.
Lateral en maximos: suelta de papelon


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Oct 2009)

Yo tengo puesto stop protege comisiones en san y bbva, paso de centimear si no me tiran el stop voy a buscar guano a largo tiempo. Minimo 8 en san y 9 en bbva


----------



## LOLO08 (22 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ese grafico indica claramente distribucion,las manos fuertes sueltan sus papelillos a los pobres incautos que pagaran el pato.
> Lateral en maximos: suelta de papelon



Efectiviguonder... entramos en un momento decisivo.. esa cuña tiene que resolverse o hacia arriba ( el infinito..) o para abajo.
Voto que será para abajo. ¿ !0.000, 9.000???)


----------



## Antiparras (22 Oct 2009)

SOS pide S.O.S. pero parece que nadie va al rescate. de momento hoy -20% y con visos de empeorar.


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2009)

Buenas tardes....

Estoy instalando algunos W7 PRO en mis VAIOs... os dejo un link con una versión de 90 días.

TI... pero en realidad pasa el filtro.

Windows 7 Enterprise 90-day Trial


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2009)

Solo hay una posibilidad de la caída en SOS... la ampliación de capital en curso.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2009)

Buenos días forería... 

*- Peticiones desempleo EE.UU..
Estimación: 519.000. Dato Previo: 514.000. 14:30

- Reclamos continuos EE.UU..
Dato Previo: 5.992.000. 14:30

- Índice de indicadores adelantados EE.UU..
Estimación: 0.8%. Dato Previo: 0.6%. 15:00

- Índice de precios de viviendas EE.UU..
Estimación: 0.3%. Dato Previo: 0.3%. 16:00
*
Saludos...

PD: Yo llevo días diciéndolo... esto es distribución en toda regla...
PD2: Sería bueno cerrar el Gap del Ibex en 11875...


----------



## Claca (22 Oct 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Efectiviguonder... entramos en un momento decisivo.. esa cuña tiene que resolverse o hacia arriba ( el infinito..) o para abajo.
> Voto que será para abajo. ¿ !0.000, 9.000???)



9.200 y ya se verá.... pero para el 2010 yo creo que perforaremos los mínimos de marzo. Deberíamos hacer algún tipo de porra al respecto.

Tal y como se desarrolla el día me alegro mucho de haber cerrado los cortos al principio de la sesión, le he sacado casi 200 puntos por contrato y ahora ya ha recuperado 100, el muy nuncabajista.


----------



## carvil (22 Oct 2009)

Buenos mediodias 

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

De Cárpatos 

A las 14.30:

- PETICIONES DE SUBSIDIO DE PARO SEMANALES.

Dato previo: 514.000. Previsión: 514.000. 

El rango de consenso es 510-525k

Hace tiempo le dí un palo a Carpatos, yo siempre digo que donde no hay lógica la tiene, lo que ocurre es que la desconoces.

Un saludo y ánimo Carpatos.



Salu2


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Según las estadísticas que puse por aquí hace un tiempo el máximo anual tiene muchas posibilidades de hacerse en noviembre y, por otro lado, también tengo señales que me indican el principio de noviembre como el momento donde habrá un gran cambio de tendencia.

Todo lo que está basado en estadísticas puede estar equivocado y ocurrir otra cosa, pero los sistemas que me dicen esto fallan muy poco.


----------



## spheratu (22 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Según las estadísticas que puse por aquí hace un tiempo el máximo anual tiene muchas posibilidades de hacerse en noviembre y, por otro lado, también tengo señales que me indican el principio de noviembre como el momento donde habrá un gran cambio de tendencia.
> 
> Todo lo que está basado en estadísticas puede estar equivocado y ocurrir otra cosa, pero los sistemas que me dicen esto fallan muy poco.



Navidad guanera?? no lo veo claro....el cambio de tendencia yo lo dejaría para un poquito más adelante....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2009)

spheratu dijo:


> Navidad guanera?? no lo veo claro....el cambio de tendencia yo lo dejaría para un poquito más adelante....



Esta bajada no será la definitiva (onda4), pegaremos un arreón arriba (102x en el S&P) y luego (noviembre) comenzará la madre de todos los guanos...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2009)

Merck ...

Merck posts higher profit in third quarter | New Jersey Business - - NJ.com


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2009)

*Paro semanal 531.000... peor de lo esperado...*

Además volvemos a las viejas costumbres.... se revisa al alza el dato de la semana del 10 de octubre de 514.000 a 520.000.

Saludos...


----------



## carvil (22 Oct 2009)

Hoy la apertura es dudosa al 50% rebote y guano, depende de en que nivel estemos cuando empiece la volatilidad. En zona 1070 del E-Mini guano 



Salu2


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Oct 2009)

Alguien sabe por que coño sube Mapfre?


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2009)

Yo veo muchas posibilidades de que esta tarde nos vayamos abajo y mañana tengamos rebote.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2009)

Cárpatos nos lee... 

_Las instituciones vuelven a meterse en saldo neto vendedor, ligero pero saldo neto vendedor. En ningún momento del último numerito alcista han comprado. *Esto cada vez parece más un proceso de distribución.*






_
Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Según las estadísticas que puse por aquí hace un tiempo el máximo anual tiene muchas posibilidades de hacerse en noviembre y, por otro lado, también tengo señales que me indican el principio de noviembre como el momento donde habrá un gran cambio de tendencia.
> 
> Todo lo que está basado en estadísticas puede estar equivocado y ocurrir otra cosa, pero los sistemas que me dicen esto fallan muy poco.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Pero de guano no creo, si acaso más subiditas


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2009)

DP , ¿como rula el Windows 7?

Por cierto, las ARIA ya le quedan menos para pegar el reventón hacia arriba (no es coña)


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cárpatos nos lee...
> 
> _Las instituciones vuelven a meterse en saldo neto vendedor, ligero pero saldo neto vendedor. En ningún momento del último numerito alcista han comprado. *Esto cada vez parece más un proceso de distribución.*
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes ^__^!

LCASC, yo no tengo ni idea de técnico... pero si se que eso ya lo ha dicho Carpatos en varias ocasiones y en todas la ha cagado ¿Porqué esta vez va acertar?.

Creo que se equivoca y mucho al hacer esas afirmaciones, debería dedicarse a dar los datos y que cada uno haga sus interpretaciones. Porque de este Mega-rebote ha sido claramente uno de los analistos perdedores, no ha dado una.

Bueno ya he berreado en contra del amigo Carpatos... que conste que me encantan sus historias, pero no pondría un duro donde el lo pone.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2009)

Mucho mejor que el vista, sigo con mis Macs... hace unos minutos, he realizado la reserva de mi iMAC i7 con el nuevo monitor 27" ... llegará en noviembre, junto a las plusv de ARIAd. XD


----------



## aksarben (22 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mucho mejor que el vista, sigo con mis Macs... hace unos minutos, he realizado la reserva de mi iMAC i7 con el nuevo monitor 27" ... llegará en noviembre, junto a las plusv de ARIAd. XD



¿Con 16 GB de RAM? Al menos la opción de 8 GB no tiene mal precio...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^__^!
> 
> LCASC, yo no tengo ni idea de técnico... pero si se que eso ya lo ha dicho Carpatos en varias ocasiones y en todas la ha cagado ¿Porqué esta vez va acertar?.
> 
> ...



Esto no tiene nada que ver con tecnico,solo hay que ver que las agencias que parten el bacalao sueltan y los valores clave (Banquitos,GS,SAN caen...)
Insiders que venden autocartera (SAN),estamos en maximos... todo encaja,no toco yo un largo ni con un palo.
Luego no vengais llorando.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^__^!
> 
> LCASC, yo no tengo ni idea de técnico... pero si se que eso ya lo ha dicho Carpatos en varias ocasiones y en todas la ha cagado ¿Porqué esta vez va acertar?.



Hola Wataru_ desde el día 22 de septiembre hasta hoy, ha habido 22 sesiones, 17 de las cuales en algún momento hemos estado por encima del 11850, y como máximo hemos tocado el 11952 (100 puntos de rango), para mí es una señal de distribución... que lo diga Cárpatos, me hace gracia, pero no metería dinero porque él diga algo... 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2009)

No... con 8GB... voy bien.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2009)

Esto tiene que pegar bandazos arriba y abajo durante dos semanas más, pero no mucho más que eso.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2009)

Por cierto, en el S&P parece que queremos cerrar el gap del 13 de octubre... ahí debería rebotar algo... lo tenemos en 1070-1072, Carvil, es tu soporte en el E-Mini, no?

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2009)

*Indicadores adelantados:
+1 % cuando se esperaba +0,8%

Precios viviendas:
-0,3 %, con interanual del -3,6 %*

Saludos...

Edito: Probando el soporte 2$ en ARIAd...
Edito2: Merck metiéndose una leche en el Dow...


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2009)

ARIA está a puntito de caramelo

DP acuerdate cuando te dije que veríamos los 1,7-1,8 $ . Ahora creo que es lo mejor que le puede pasar.


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2009)

No..... de vuelta a los 1.80USD .. demasiado obvio...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ARIA está a puntito de caramelo
> 
> DP acuerdate cuando te dije que veríamos los 1,7-1,8 $ . Ahora creo que es lo mejor que le puede pasar.



Las directrices alcistas pasan por 1.96$ y 1.89$...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Oct 2009)

Vaya mierda de cartera que llevo...

LGND DPTR ARIA HYTM.....

Voy a salir bien escaldado.. debería de venderlo todo igual... me voy a comer el tipo de cambio a 1,65 mas una buena bajada... tendré que dejar las acciones para venderlas en el 2012 ¿? en fin menuda mierda...

Las plusvalías de noviembre en Ariad DP no será minusvalías más bien? XD!...

Si hubiera vendio en su día... me salía de todo y con saldo positivo.. en fin... podré una orden de venta y ni las miraré porque deprimen un rato...


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vaya mierda de cartera que llevo...
> 
> LGND DPTR ARIA HYTM.....
> 
> ...



Juas y yo creo que me quejo cuando bajan... jajaja

Ese entusiasmo es único macho... solo nos ha faltado algún Tsunami en los laboratorios de Aria .

Venga, Ánimos... de aquí a un mes todo habrá cambiado... (esperemos que no a peor jaja).

Un saludo

Para que te animes :
La farmacéutica Merck triplicó sus beneficios en el último trimestre del año "Nuestros compradores tienen PLATA"


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas y yo creo que me quejo cuando bajan... jajaja
> 
> Para que te animes :
> La farmacéutica Merck triplicó sus beneficios en el último trimestre del año "Nuestros compradores tienen PLATA"



Tendran que comprar algo primero  de momento "semos jumo"


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Oct 2009)

No es por aguar la fiesta,pero el Nasdaq va a ser el que pagara los platos rotos en el guano.... con Onty ya llevo yo la penitencia.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No es por aguar la fiesta,pero el Nasdaq va a ser el que pagara los platos rotos en el guano.... con Onty ya llevo yo la penitencia.



Eso es lo que me estoy temiendo yo también, por eos no sé si vender ahora o poner un stop loss para vender más barato todavía y con el tipo de cambio peor :


Me iba mejor haciendo intradías o manteniedo 2,3 días los largos se me dan mal... por lo menos he aprendido para la próxima...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Eso es lo que me estoy temiendo yo también, por eos no sé si vender ahora o poner un stop loss para vender más barato todavía y con el tipo de cambio peor :
> 
> 
> Me iba mejor haciendo intradías o manteniedo 2,3 días los largos se me dan mal... por lo menos he aprendido para la próxima...



Cubrete con cortos de las futuras bajadas


----------



## Catacrack (22 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si hubiera vendio en su día... me salía de todo y con saldo positivo.. en fin... podré una orden de venta y ni las miraré porque deprimen un rato...




Yo en los ultimos dos meses voy con un -30% de minusvalias. Estoy por vender todo en USA y volver a centimear en el ibex. Con un buen monto y a base de CDFS me resulta mas facil obtener beneficios.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo en los ultimos dos meses voy con un -30% de minusvalias. Estoy por vender todo en USA y volver a centimear en el ibex. Con un buen monto y a base de CDFS me resulta mas facil obtener beneficios.



Pero si tu eres nuestra 2ª mano fuerte en ARIAd... :


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2009)

Kujire.. saca el látigo a pasear.. que estos nos montan una rebelión de las ARIAdnas. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero si tu eres nuestra 2ª mano fuerte en ARIAd... :



No me extraña que se quiera retirar, entre el tipo de cambio y las pajas mentales de yates...

Estamos teniendo muy mala suerte con la subida del € frente al USD y la bajada de los valores... lo normal es que se movieran a la vez... pero claro.. si comienza a bajar el tipo de cambio entonces seguro que coge correlación y nos despluman.

Acabo de hacer cuentas y voy en -2600€ ahora mismo, cuando llevo +1400€ que menos mal que consumé... -1200€ desde agosto... menudo crack que soy... y eso que estuve a punto de vender las arias con +3800€... eso es lo que más me jode...


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2009)

La nueva PPHMD está volviendo a los 3.00$


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2009)

Es mejor que salgas y dispongas de liquidez... hay otras acciones para tradear a diario... puedes recuperar lo perdido.

ARIAd... según mis calculos... tomará impulso a partir de la primera semana de Noviembre... de cara a las noticias de ASH... es lo que ha hecho en agosto... una pena, que mi codicia no me dejará ver la realidad.

Algo me dice... que está vez cuando estemos en los 2.8x seguiremos para arriba....


----------



## Catacrack (22 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero si tu eres nuestra 2ª mano fuerte en ARIAd... :



Solo llevo 27.700accs y no me preocupan las minusvalias sino que me estan matando de aburrimientooooo!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Es mejor que salgas y dispongas de liquidez... hay otras acciones para tradear a diario... puedes recuperar lo perdido.
> 
> ARIAd... según mis calculos... tomará impulso a partir de la primera semana de Noviembre... de cara a las noticias de ASH... es lo que ha hecho en agosto... una pena, que mi codicia no me dejará ver la realidad.
> 
> Algo me dice... que está vez cuando estemos en los 2.8x seguiremos para arriba....



Cuéntanos el plan que tienes entre los 1,70 y los 2,00... y qué peinsas del tipo de cambio porque no creo que tengas muchas plusvalías ahora mismo. (a no ser que te quitaras peso a 2,20 lo cual veo probable)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2009)

Lo malo de ARIAd, es que si esperamos guano... :o, correlaciona a la perfección a los índices...







Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2009)

No veo claro la vuelta a los 1.80USD ... la hubiesen llevado hace dos semanas,,, cuando ellos quieren,,, sube sin problemas, ellos llevan la cotización donde quieren... siempre hablando del vol actual.

El 5 noviembre hay una webconference con nuestro CEO...


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2009)

Llevo plusv... pero no me preocupa... tengo acumuladas de cara a este ejerc.2008... por este motivo cargué en ARIAd... llevo +2 meses con ellas.

En los dos spikes de 2.80USD ... hemos vuelto a retroceder ... con la ampliación de agosto a 1.80USD... por qué deberiamos ir de nuevo a buscarlos?????


----------



## chollero (22 Oct 2009)

Las ETRM que aconsejaba DP hace dos dias, estan a punto de caramelo, yo entraría a 0,80 sin pensarmelo, para dejarlas ahí sin preocuparme


----------



## pyn (22 Oct 2009)

Me acaba de mandar un sms el señor Botín confirmándome que mañana rompemos los 12.000. Id abriendo largos.


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2009)

Esto es signo de que NOKIA está pasando malos momentos: 

El fabricante finlandés de teléfonos móviles Nokia Corp (NOK) anunció el jueves que ha presentado una demanda ante un tribunal estadounidense contra Apple Inc (AAPL), ya que alega que su iPhone infringe las patentes de Nokia. 

Las 10 patentes incluidas en la demanda están relacionadas con tecnologías que según Nokia son fundamentales para hacer los dispositivos compatibles con uno o varios estándares móviles. 

Nokia, el mayor fabricante de teléfonos móviles del mundo, señaló que ha invertido aproximadamente EUR40.000 millones en investigación y desarrollo y acusó a Apple de no compensar adecuadamente esta inversión. 

"El principio básico en la industria móvil es que las empresas que aportan desarrollo tecnológico para establecer estándares crean propiedad intelectual, que otras deben compensar", indicó Ilkka Rahnasto, vicepresidente de propiedad intelectual y legal de Nokia. 

"También se espera de Apple que siga este principio". 
Página web: Nokia - Nokia on the Web


----------



## chollero (22 Oct 2009)

vaya con Don Emilione, y esta gente es la que no guarda los ahorros?

http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2009/10/22/noticias_32_santander_madoff_demanda_riesgo.html


----------



## Stuyvesant (22 Oct 2009)

Bueno, para seguir con mi plan de estimulo vudú de las ARIA, solo me paso para mencionaros que el bajón de MERCK significa, sin análisis ni nná, a pelo como los Cowboys, que las ARIA van de camino a los 1.35.

Después de esto, espero que alguno se anime y me regale alguna cuentecilla para operar si le doy un soplo sobre algo que sube un huevo a la apple. Solo por jugar. Os recuerdo que mi religión me impide dejar propinas que excedan los 3 ceros sin final feliz.

Y daros prisa mamoncetes, que si no entráis ahora ya os dará igual cuando las ARIA canten "Oh! my lord" en gospel cuando consulte el Google finance. Lo de las ARIA ha tomado mal rumbo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esto es signo de que NOKIA está pasando malos momentos:
> 
> El fabricante finlandés de teléfonos móviles Nokia Corp (NOK) anunció el jueves que ha presentado una demanda ante un tribunal estadounidense contra Apple Inc (AAPL), ya que alega que su iPhone infringe las patentes de Nokia.
> 
> ...




Si nos ponemos así la demanda de Ariad es mala señal también...XD!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Oct 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Bueno, para seguir con mi plan de estimulo vudú de las ARIA, solo me paso para mencionaros que el bajón de MERCK significa, sin análisis ni nná, a pelo como los Cowboys, que las ARIA van de camino a los 1.35.
> 
> Después de esto, espero que alguno se anime y me regale alguna cuentecilla para operar si le doy un soplo sobre algo que sube un huevo a la apple. Solo por jugar. Os recuerdo que mi religión me impide dejar propinas que excedan los 3 ceros sin final feliz.
> 
> Y daros prisa mamoncetes, que si no entráis ahora ya os dará igual cuando las ARIA canten "Oh! my lord" en gospel cuando consulte el Google finance. Lo de las ARIA ha tomado mal rumbo.




Seguramente signifique rumores de M&A hacia alguna empresa... (Y dudo mucho que sea Ariad cuidado)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Oct 2009)

Kujiré LGND a 1,99... me puedes echar un cable?

Gracias...


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2009)

Merck ha recuperado... la demanda de ARIAd... viene de muy lejos ... además ellos no tienen "drugs" en el mercado, todavía.

Solo quieren lo suyo.... el caso de NOKIA, es la perdida del mercado, desde hace 10 años... ya no venden igual.


----------



## chollero (22 Oct 2009)

mi sistema me dice que las ARIA son un peligro, un valor que hace menos de un año estaba a 72 centavos, es muy facil que vuelva esos valores, yo no tedria ahi mi dinero


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2009)

En el momento que ARIAd, baje de 1.90USD vendo todas las acciones.


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2009)

Chollero... no puedes valorar la empresa... por la cotiz en el pasado, mira ANPI - CTIC - HGSI,,,, y el 80% de todas las small caps... muchas han mejorado en terminos de crédito, espectativas, etc.

De lo contrario, nadie compraría nunca esas acciones.


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2009)

CLDX, está tomando el camino de los 4.00USD


----------



## Stuyvesant (22 Oct 2009)

No. No va por ahí... significa muchas otras cosas que eran previsibles cuando empecé a hacer pronósticos con las farmacéuticas ehrr... por afición...

La verdad es que llevo tantos años con el ojo puesto sobre la industria de la biotecnología, que puedo atinar hasta colgado por la pata en un puente. No se rige por las pautas habituales en otros sectores como adquisiciones y resultados pasados. de ahí su atractivo y glamour para mucha gente. desde Ponce de león todo el mundo sueña con la piedra filosofal de la salud o el bálsamo de Fierabrás. Pura especulación.

La cosa es mucho mas complicada, no influye solo la percepción de los inversores o el análisis técnico.

Y si no mirad Yondelis, un chicharro desde su propia concepción.

Aunque a donpepito le guste jugar con las bios, hay que estar muy metido para saber por donde van a salir. Como con cualquier industria.


----------



## until (22 Oct 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> ...
> La verdad es que llevo tantos años con el ojo puesto sobre la industria de la biotecnología, que puedo atinar hasta colgado por la pata en un puente. ....



: Pues si me dices algo de Gilead Sciences, de Genzyme Corporation y de Dara BioSciences, te lo agradecería.....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Oct 2009)

Me da bastante canguelo el cierre... creo que me voy a llevar un guano delux... ayer ya fué bastante jodido...


----------



## chollero (22 Oct 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> No. No va por ahí... significa muchas otras cosas que eran previsibles cuando empecé a hacer pronósticos con las farmacéuticas ehrr... por afición...
> 
> La verdad es que llevo tantos años con el ojo puesto sobre la industria de la biotecnología, que puedo atinar hasta colgado por la pata en un puente. No se rige por las pautas habituales en otros sectores como adquisiciones y resultados pasados. de ahí su atractivo y glamour para mucha gente. desde Ponce de león todo el mundo sueña con la piedra filosofal de la salud o el bálsamo de Fierabrás. Pura especulación.
> 
> ...




si usted sabe tanto, aconsejenos un valor, y demustrenoslo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En el momento que ARIAd, baje de 1.90USD vendo todas las acciones.









Vamos a volver al tema del yate... un poco de optimismo c**o!!!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vamos a volver al tema del yate... un poco de optimismo c**o!!!!!



Tu dí la palabra... la pronunciamos una vez más y ya tenemos bitelljuice-guano asegurado...

De optimisno nada... que vamos jodidos...


----------



## chollero (22 Oct 2009)

ETRM a 80 centavos es mi consejo, cual es el suyo?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2009)

*Y-A-T-E*

PD: No soy nada supersticioso...


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2009)

Si superamos los 5.00USD muchos fondos vendrán a nosotros, es lo mismo que ocurrió con ACAD... big money! DNDN - SVNT - VPHM 

Auguro un buen 2010 para la compañia, algunos llegarán a final de año dentro y otros mirarán como hacen muchos de los ex-inversores en HGSI. XD


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2009)

Cual es el sector +manipulado... donde nacen nuevos millonarios todos los años... correcto!!! 

*BIOs.

Se están comiendo pocas a 2.04USD desde las 17:55h a las 18:10h = 13.000 accs.
*


----------



## Stuyvesant (22 Oct 2009)

Me parece que ya lo hice... ¿no?  Y solo por frenar un poco a los que se estaban metiendo a saco con ARIA, para evitarles disgustos, no para fardar.

Me encantaría tener tiempo para seguir dando consejos... pero chicos, solo trato de evitar perdidas, no de montar un consultorio en plan brujo africano.

El único consejo que os puedo dar para obtener ganancias sin invertir mas tiempo delante del ordenador ya os lo estoy ofreciendo, y porque me dedico a ese tema, pero no me puedo pasar el día buscando chollos... espero que lo entendáis.

No se trata de presumir o poner la miel en los labios. Es un asunto colateral. Ejem. Si sois listos os aprovechareis de una charla intranscendente de maquina de café. 

Eso ayuda a tener perspectiva.

(yo ni siquiera veo tres líneas seguidas en la caja de texto, al que le guste apretar el botón de Fordward que vea la serie)


Edito y Añado disclaimer antes de que cundan las pajas mentales;

Soy de la ARP desde su inicio, cuando el boletín eran fotocopias..


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cual es el sector +manipulado... donde nacen nuevos millonarios todos los años... correcto!!!
> 
> *BIOs.
> 
> ...



SI de verdad sube el día 5, pondré un stop profit y eso pienso ir haciendo...

De las otras en cuanto recupere, o pueda compensar una con otra me salgo.

LCASC YATE = GUANO ea, ya vamos a morir 8 veces al menos!!!


----------



## chollero (22 Oct 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Me parece que ya lo hice... ¿no?  Y solo por frenar un poco a los que se estaban metiendo a saco con ARIA, para evitarles disgustos, no para fardar.
> 
> Me encantaría tener tiempo para seguir dando consejos... pero chicos, solo trato de evitar perdidas, no de montar un consultorio en plan brujo africano.
> 
> ...



aquí las cosas se demuestran apostando, a mi de que me sirve que usted me diga que sabe mas que nadie? pringese y asombrenos


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2009)

Personalmente, prefiero estrellarme con los deberes hechos ... a que me lo den procesadito.... podemos dejar unos meses como fecha limite para analizar los resultados.

Hasta final de año las mantengo... si bajan de 1.90USD vendo y si continuan subiendo... pues me subo de nuevo al tren.


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vamos a volver al tema del yate... un poco de optimismo c**o!!!!!



Eso eso, hablemos de la fiesta...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Oct 2009)

Vaya, si que estamos morenitos Mulder, se vé que antes del yate estuvimos con Wata en Brasil...XD!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2009)

Ahora en serio, lo de Ariad si no aguanta el 2$, hace pinta de irse a uno de estos 3 puntos... si pierde el último 1.78$, no veo no guano, veo guanísimo...







Saludos...


----------



## carvil (22 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto, en el S&P parece que queremos cerrar el gap del 13 de octubre... ahí debería rebotar algo... lo tenemos en 1070-1072, Carvil, es tu soporte en el E-Mini, no?
> 
> Saludos...




Sí,1070 Es el soporte en el E-Mini, el cierre del gap del SP 13-14


P.D.Mírate el gráfico de ARIA del 13-14 de Agosto en chart de 5 mnts.

Edito(Desde la barrera) Yo personalmente no venderia, hasta unos dias antes de resultados.


Salu2


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2009)

Menos mal que recomendaban SOS para comprarla

SOS -17% 

OMG


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2009)

Esta mañana ha estado en -26% ... pero es igual que PRISA... los MMs patrios.. le sacan todo el jugo.

El lunes / martes... dirán que han refinanciado la deuda con xxx cajas y subidón.


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2009)

UBS bajó el precio objetivo a 1,20€ en SOS... pero esa es la tapadera.. para el pufo que han dejado en la empresa.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2009)

Los Ruiz Mateos están interesados en comprarla...glub


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2009)

iMac Intel 27" Teardown - iFixit

Un despiece del bisho!!!<object height="340" width="560"></object><object height="340" width="560"></object><object height="340" width="560"></object>

y un video de unboxing


<object height="340" width="560"> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KUr05Uyz69A&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" height="340" width="560"></object>


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2009)

1,25 el DJI

¿Cuando le pegarán el manotazo?


----------



## until (22 Oct 2009)

Dp, no se lo tome a mal, pero el imac ese es de pobres....!

Alguien como usted merece tener en casa algo de este estilo....


<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KqoM3ktuAf4&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KqoM3ktuAf4&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2009)

No está mal el xiringo ese... pero lo hubiese puesto en un bloque aparte... el sotano no es agradable para trabajar.

Voy a encargar los paneles... XD


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2009)

A las buenas noches!

Mi recomendada de ayer:

Huntsman Corporation - Google Finance

Recuerden que solo es pump&dump para tres dias como mucho y sin dar las alegrías que da ocasionalmente el Nasdaq.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2009)

El dji de momento no cae


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2009)

¿quién ha abierto cortos?


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2009)

Energy XXI (Bermuda) Limited - Google Finance

Un 15% entre hoy y ayer


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Sí,1070 Es el soporte en el E-Mini, el cierre del gap del SP 13-14
> 
> P.D.Mírate el gráfico de ARIA del 13-14 de Agosto en chart de 5 mnts.
> 
> ...



Gracias Carvil... 

Sí, realmente fue tocar el fibo y salir echando "leshes"... por cierto, ahora no puedo mirarlo en gráfico de 5min. hay algo especial...?

Saludos...

PD: Nadie va a decir que hemos subido 4 centimacos en Ariad...


----------



## tonuel (22 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿quién ha abierto cortos?



A mi no me mires... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Oct 2009)

Hemos tenido un buen cierre en ARIAd... mañana a por los 2.18USD.
https://fp-pr1.ds.microsoft.com/TransferFile/FileTransfer.dll?Cmd=1&MN=1455192976&Dir=1&Mode=0&Off=0&TS=94CC521C-56E2-487E-9DC2-676C52989D42&CVN=5,0,0,64


----------



## carvil (23 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gracias Carvil...
> 
> Sí, realmente fue tocar el fibo y salir echando "leshes"... por cierto, ahora no puedo mirarlo en gráfico de 5min. hay algo especial...?
> 
> ...





Según mi chart hay abierto un gap en 1.80 

Salu2


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hemos tenido un buen cierre en ARIAd... mañana a por los 2.18USD.
> https://fp-pr1.ds.microsoft.com/TransferFile/FileTransfer.dll?Cmd=1&MN=1455192976&Dir=1&Mode=0&Off=0&TS=94CC521C-56E2-487E-9DC2-676C52989D42&CVN=5,0,0,64



A esperar si lo consolida en los próximos días


----------



## pyn (23 Oct 2009)

Buenos días,
parece que Botín iba en serio con el sms que me mandó ayer. Los futuros vienen calentitos. En 10 minutos salimos de dudas.


----------



## Efren (23 Oct 2009)

Hoy voy a ver los toros desde la barrera, no me gusta como ha empezado


----------



## Claca (23 Oct 2009)

Buenos días!

Ya estamos casi en 950, lleva media hora luchando con esos 9XX insuperables. Parece una batalla de la primera guerra mundial, una carga a bayoneta contra las trincheras enemigas.


----------



## pyn (23 Oct 2009)

Nuevo máximo del ibex 11.954,50 .


----------



## pyn (23 Oct 2009)

Yo no se que ponen vuestras pantallas, pero desde hace unos días el volumen de los futuros miniibex se ha multiplicado x2 y x3, eso estando cerca de máximos anuales no habla de güano...Claro que digo esto y seguro que nos estampamos xDDD.


----------



## donpepito (23 Oct 2009)

Buenos días.

La CNMV siempre al servicio del "JEFE" ... suspendida BANKINTER ... CAJA MADRID ha vendido su paquetito de accs... a 7,75€ .... está saliendo de muchas empresas... como ya ocurrió con IBERIA en mayo y el historico 1,34€


----------



## Catacrack (23 Oct 2009)

tonuel vamos a meter unos cortos que los 12000 son inalcanzables!


----------



## tonuel (23 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> tonuel vamos a meter unos cortos que los 12000 son inalcanzables!




Vaya usted primero... que creo que tengo la leche al fuego... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (23 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La CNMV siempre al servicio del "JEFE" ... suspendida BANKINTER ... CAJA MADRID ha vendido su paquetito de accs... a 7,75€ .... está saliendo de muchas empresas... como ya ocurrió con IBERIA en mayo y el historico 1,34€




¿Aún queda alguien con ahorros en cajamadrid...? :

Edito:

Estoy viendo a Bankinter a 7,40 en la subasta... jur jur... y eso que tengo allí mis dineros... 

Edito 2:

7,70... de aquí poco en positivo... 




Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2009)

Tonuel, ¿por alguna extraña razón estás alcista?


----------



## donpepito (23 Oct 2009)

7,72€ será el precio de salida de nuevo al mercado...las agencias tienen ordenes de quien tu sabes. XD


----------



## tarrito (23 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Aún queda alguien con ahorros en cajamadrid...? :
> 
> tenía todo mi dinero allí ... ahora lo reparto al 50 % entre la CAM y Bancaja, que me inspiran total confianza ...  jajajaja
> 
> ...


----------



## tonuel (23 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tonuel, ¿por alguna extraña razón estás alcista?




No, estoy fuera esperando tiempos mejores... 



donpepito dijo:


> 7,72€ será el precio de salida de nuevo al mercado...las agencias tienen ordenes de quien tu sabes. XD




Por ahí andará... los botines manejan el pastel... 



Monlovi dijo:


> tenía todo mi dinero allí ... ahora lo reparto al 50 % entre la CAM y Bancaja, que me inspiran total confianza ...  jajajaja




Pues yo lo volveria a sacar rapidito... porque ninguna de las dos va a sobrevivir... que ojo tienes hamijo... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (23 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 7,72€ será el precio de salida de nuevo al mercado...las agencias tienen ordenes de quien tu sabes. XD



El botas está de capa caida... éso está claro... 

Saludos


----------



## tonuel (23 Oct 2009)

Howard dijo:


> ¿A que no sabeis quien está corto en BKT desde el martes a un precio de 8,14?




¿quien...? :

no nos dejes con la intriga... 



Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy deberíamos subir, pero el Stoxx mantiene a estas horas un ridículo rango de 19 puntos, sin superar ningún máximo ni mínimo, parece que lo que haga el Ibex se la trae bien floja, como de costumbre 

Sospecho que hoy nos van a dar volatilidad a deshora, esta tarde podríamos caer si los gringos no nos dan el lateral que suelen hacer.


----------



## tonuel (23 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Hoy* deberíamos subir*, pero el Stoxx mantiene a estas horas un ridículo rango de 19 puntos, sin superar ningún máximo ni mínimo, parece que lo que haga el Ibex se la trae bien floja, como de costumbre
> 
> Sospecho que hoy nos van a dar volatilidad a deshora, esta tarde* podríamos caer* si los gringos no nos dan el* lateral *que suelen hacer.


----------



## donpepito (23 Oct 2009)

Pues cierra el corto... los 7.72€ son el precio de venta del paquete... es a lo que me referia...

SOS... de libro.. ayer con la complicidad de UBS ... comprar barato a menos de 2,00€ hoy a 2.40€ ...


----------



## tonuel (23 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pues cierra el corto... los 7.72€ son el precio de venta del paquete... es a lo que me referia...




¿Cuándo se sabrá quien se ha quedado con el "paquete"...? 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Cuándo se sabrá quien se ha quedado con el "paquete"...?
> 
> 
> Saludos



Seguro que el bross del botitas se ha quedado con algunas.


El banco de inversión UBS AG (UBS) dijo el viernes que ha colocado 13,75 millones de acciones de Bankinter SA (BKT.MC) *a un precio de EUR7,72 por acción, en el límite inferior del rango previsto. *

En una nota a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores, UBS dijo que Caja Madrid, vendedor de las acciones, ha ingresado EUR106,2 millones con la operación, *realizada entre inversores institucionales. *

* Caja Madrid anunció antes de la apertura del mercado que había puesto a la venta una participación del 2,9045% en Bankinter. *

A las 0815 GMT, las acciones de Bankinter cotizan con un descenso del 5,1% a EUR7,63 tras el anuncio de la colocación. El Ibex-35 sube un 0,8%. :


----------



## tonuel (23 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Seguro que el bross del botitas se ha quedado con algunas.
> 
> 
> El banco de inversión UBS AG (UBS) dijo el viernes que ha colocado 13,75 millones de acciones de Bankinter SA (BKT.MC) *a un precio de EUR7,72 por acción, en el límite inferior del rango previsto. *
> ...




Festival del humor... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Oct 2009)

Tonuel... la emoción te puede.... XD

Lo de la subida del iBEX 0,80% es un extra a la noticia... no está condicionada por la venta del famoso "PAQUETE" XDDDDD


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2009)

Tonuel cuando comprendas que todo es cuestión de controlar el timing no me contestarás así. En un momento nos moveremos hacia un lado y en otro momento hacia el otro lado y eso es lo que vienen haciendo durante todos estos días, marearnos.

De momento está entrando dinero, aunque no como para hacernos subir exageradamente, hoy tendremos volatilidad a deshora.


----------



## tonuel (23 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... la emoción te puede.... XD




Ya lo he editado... ahora si... 



Mulder dijo:


> Tonuel cuando comprendas que todo es cuestión de controlar el timing no me contestarás así.



Correcto... con su subir-bajar-lateral me ha dejado sin palabras... sólo podia aplaudir... 


Saludos


----------



## Claca (23 Oct 2009)

Tonuel, Mulder dice claramente que hoy deberíamos subir, luego nos hace una advertencia. No hay contradicción alguna

PD: pero me ha hecho gracia, para que negarlo


----------



## donpepito (23 Oct 2009)

BKT .. ha tocado de max los 7,72€ .... no son listos ... ni ná los MMs españoles!!!

Ahora a sacar unos centimos pá abajo... q el fin de semana hay mushos gastos... XD


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tonuel cuando comprendas que todo es cuestión de controlar el timing no me contestarás así. En un momento nos moveremos hacia un lado y en otro momento hacia el otro lado y eso es lo que vienen haciendo durante todos estos días, marearnos.
> 
> De momento está entrando dinero, aunque no como para hacernos subir exageradamente, hoy tendremos volatilidad a deshora.



Veo cierta desconfianza en los mercados. Para mi que nos desinflamos hoy


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Tonuel, Mulder dice claramente que hoy deberíamos subir, luego nos hace una advertencia. No hay contradicción alguna
> 
> PD: pero me ha hecho gracia, para que negarlo



Tonuel, hay que dejarlo transitar como el sentimiento contrario de la bolsa ...siempre debe estar presente

Sin él este hilo no sería lo mismo...


----------



## Claca (23 Oct 2009)

El ibex se está desinflando, aunque creo que volveremos a atacar máximos de la mano de los gringos.


----------



## Claca (23 Oct 2009)

Tranquilitos para cuando abran los yankis no traspasemos los 950 si no debemos hacerlo...


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2009)

Me he liado antes con lo de los gringos y la realidad es que esta tarde debríamos subir y/o hacer el lateral de costumbre. Lo siento pero no he mirado bien mi sistema de ciclos antes de poner el post.


----------



## tonuel (23 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me he liado antes con lo de los gringos y la realidad es que esta tarde debríamos subir y/o hacer el lateral de costumbre. Lo siento pero no he mirado bien mi sistema de ciclos antes de poner el post.


----------



## carvil (23 Oct 2009)

Buenos dias 


Hoy deberiamos atacar máximos anuales en SP500, si rompe espero un gran movimiento probablemente muy alcista, hacia el fibo de
LCASC



Salu2


----------



## donpepito (23 Oct 2009)

http://www.elconfidencial.com/salud/cancer-raro-gist-quimioterapia-20091023.html



ARIAd ...here we go...

Many drugs coming for Gleevec-resistant GIST


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2009)

Tengo mis dudas de que las ARIAs no caigan un poco más...


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2009)

Los premarket que he visto del mercado américano están bastante altos...


----------



## donpepito (23 Oct 2009)

Noviembre será un buen mes para ARIAd... despues del castigo que llevamos... +25 días en rojo, aprox.


----------



## tarrito (23 Oct 2009)

¿Dónde puede ver la evolución històrica del dólar?
Me interesa ver cómo se comprota en las crisis, como se devalua y cómo se recupera.

Mulder, veo que controlas el tema de las estadísticas, ¿Alguna web o gráfica donde pueda verlo?

Gracias


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> http://www.elconfidencial.com/salud/cancer-raro-gist-quimioterapia-20091023.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DP! Gleevec es de la competencia ¿no? De todas formas la noticia de life... ni idea de cuando es... pone último modificado en Abril, pero hablan del 2005 comentando a Ariad.

¿?.


----------



## donpepito (23 Oct 2009)

La Comisión Europea autorizó el viernes *a la farmacéutica Merck & Co. (MRK) a comprar Schering-Plough Corp. (SGP). *

Merck va a pagar US$41.100 millones en efectivo y acciones por Schering. 

Para evitar problemas de competencia, Merck ha vendido su participación del 50% en la compañía de salud animal Merial Limited a Sanofi-Aventis SA (SNY), su socio en la alianza estratégica.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Noviembre será un buen mes para ARIAd... despues del castigo que llevamos... +25 días en rojo, aprox.



Pues eso mismo ...subidón de la leche...voy a plantearme entrar y todo


----------



## donpepito (23 Oct 2009)

Si, el compuesto de ARIAd es la competencia del GLEEVEC... en el forum de leucemia .. hay pacientes que están siendo tratados con el medicamento de ARIAd... mejores resultados que con Gleevec.


CML Talk


----------



## pyn (23 Oct 2009)

Ale pues que merk se ponga las pilas y vuelva a traer el primobolan para españa que hace mucha falta xDDD


----------



## donpepito (23 Oct 2009)

Adicto a los esteroides---->>>>> stallone le pillaron en Australia con la hormona del crecimiento, versión China. XD


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2009)

Para su conocimeinto

Kuji ha puesto un sensacional repaso al mercado chicharrero energético

Energía… de Infarto Loc@s por el nasdaq


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Oct 2009)

Ya estan dando por culo con BBVA, DB sube el precio objetivo a 16 y aconseja comprar...
Esta tarde toca guano con los yankis,y el lunes caida a plomo.


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Mulder, veo que controlas el tema de las estadísticas, ¿Alguna web o gráfica donde pueda verlo?
> 
> Gracias



No, es todo de cosecha propia y además en un negro terminal donde me salen las fechas/horas y las tendencias, realmente se trata más de ciclos que estadísticas.

El sistema ya llevo mucho tiempo probándolo en diario y semanal, pero me faltaba aplicarlo al intradía, de momento solo lo estoy usando con el Stoxx, pero tengo pendiente aplicarlo también al S&P.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Oct 2009)

Me voy a hacerme un deposito a barclays,no vaya a ser que me de por comprar papelitos...


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2009)

Y hablando de ciclos, también me ha dado por analizar Aria, ahora mismo puede pegar un pequeño tirón hacia arriba pero recomendaría a todo el mundo vender TODAS las acciones antes o justo el día 7 de noviembre.

No es broma y me gustaría que lo fuera.

edito: Podría equivocarme, pero el que no esté seguro de lo que digo al menos que ponga stop a partir de ese dia.


----------



## pyn (23 Oct 2009)

donpepito el 99,9% de la hgh que se consume es de procedencia china. Claro que tras los juegos es más dificil conseguirla, pero sigue siendo viable.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Y hablando de ciclos, también me ha dado por analizar Aria, ahora mismo puede pegar un pequeño tirón hacia arriba pero recomendaría a todo el mundo vender TODAS las acciones antes o justo el día 7 de noviembre.
> 
> No es broma y me gustaría que lo fuera.
> 
> edito: Podría equivocarme, pero el que no esté seguro de lo que digo al menos que ponga stop a partir de ese dia.



Que pasa el 7 de Noviembre?
Tu sistema que precio maximo se puede alcanzar hasta esa fecha?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Adicto a los esteroides---->>>>> stallone le pillaron en Australia con la hormona del crecimiento, versión China. XD



Normal,a esa edad esos cuerpos no se mantienen a base de batidos de proteina jajajaja


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Y hablando de ciclos, también me ha dado por analizar Aria, ahora mismo puede pegar un pequeño tirón hacia arriba pero recomendaría a todo el mundo vender TODAS las acciones antes o justo el día 7 de noviembre.
> 
> No es broma y me gustaría que lo fuera.
> 
> edito: Podría equivocarme, pero el que no esté seguro de lo que digo al menos que ponga stop a partir de ese dia.



Yo también la he mirado para evaluar si entrar...es mucho riesgo...tiene envolvente bajista de momento


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Que pasa el 7 de Noviembre?
> Tu sistema que precio maximo se puede alcanzar hasta esa fecha?



2.20 - 2.30

Ya digo que me puedo equivocar, pero al menos se debería poner un stop-profit (o loss, según cada cual) un poco antes o en esa fecha porque veo mucho peligro ese día.

Y coincide demasiado bien con las fechas que tengo previstas para que los índices también se caigan. La caida de los índices no será como la del año pasado, pero si que deberíamos tener una corrección algo fuertecilla.


----------



## donpepito (23 Oct 2009)

Estos de APPLE, no se fian un pelo de nadie... siiempre me dan el coñazo con la documentación, no la tienen escaneada en su sistema... con las compras que hago en la store.

Estimado amigo/a:
    

Soy Ana Hernández, de Apple y me pongo en contacto con usted en referencia a su compra realizada a través del Apple Store para Educación. 

Como especifica su contrato de compra con Apple, debe ser estudiante con carnet de estudiante en vigor o bien maestro, profesor, tutor u otro tipo de supervisor de estudiantes en un centro educativo español. Asimismo, mediante su contrato de compra usted autoriza a Apple a solicitarle un comprobante de su actividad.

El motivo de este mail es comprobar que es usted estudiante o profesor, por lo que le rogaría me confirmara su nombre y apellidos, la Universidad y curso que estudia o el centro en el que ejerce su actividad docente, y que por favor me envíe, por correo electrónico o fax (
91 661 3810), una copia de su matricula o de su carnet de estudiante/profesor.
Le rogamos nos envíe la documentación a la mayor brevedad posible, ya que si pasadas 48 horas no hemos recibido respuesta ni hemos conseguido localizarle por teléfono, nos veremos obligados a solicitar que su pedido no sea procesado y se podría cancelar.

Para cualquier pregunta referente a la comprobación de sus datos, no dude en contactar conmigo vía e-mail.
Si tiene consultas sobre cualquier otro asunto (facturas, ofertas, entregas), por favor diríjase a Atención al Cliente en el 901 01 00 17.


Muchas gracias.


----------



## tarrito (23 Oct 2009)

Mulder hablando de sus "_ciclos_" ...
DP y pyn comentando sobre anabolizantes...
Hannibal, con sus batidos de proteínas ...

forocoches/anabolandia??? jajaja 

sin acritud, buen rollito


----------



## donpepito (23 Oct 2009)

Mulder... te parece poco desde los 2.92USD del max 14 septiembre -intradia- .... a los niveles de hoy?

Yo creo que ahora que estamos +cerca de la aprobación de RIDA, juicio, nuevo socio, etc...... solo hay un camino....


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2009)

La sesión americana comienza como una moto


----------



## donpepito (23 Oct 2009)

Me voy a comer....


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2009)

Microsoft supera las previsiones: ganó 3.570 millones en su primer trimestre fiscal - 23/10/09 - 1639359 - elEconomista.es

y las tech arriba

DELL consigue los 16


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2009)

Parece que estamos bajistas esta tarde, pero hay dato importante a las 16:00


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Oct 2009)

Hoy toca guano,y el Lunes guano pata negra


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hoy toca guano,y el Lunes guano pata negra



¿hay dos clases?

y tonuel sin saberlo


----------



## Claca (23 Oct 2009)

¿Positivo?

Edito: Venta de vivienda de segunda mano Suben +9,4%. 5,57 millones de unidades en tasa anualizada, mucho mejor de lo esperado


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿hay dos clases?
> 
> y tonuel sin saberlo



el pata negra es cuando salen los certificados a pasear


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Oct 2009)

Vamos empujad para abajoooooooooooooo


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Oct 2009)

Buenas tardes.
Parece que el dato ha sentado mal.Imagino que remontarán
Saludos

PD:Creo que tengo que insinuarme a Calopez,o algo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Oct 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Parece que el dato ha sentado mal.Imagino que remontarán
> Saludos



Vaya rango que te ha puesto calopez... no sé si te has fijado...


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vaya rango que te ha puesto calopez... no sé si te has fijado...




Afirmativo brother,he puesto una ******** en el post.
Creo que en cualquier caso,acabaría de lesbiano.Cést la vie!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Oct 2009)

Deberíamos mudarnos y crear un foro nosotros del nasdaq, así le hacemos la puñeta XD!
2 millones de visitas dan para unos cuantos anuncios...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Deberíamos mudarnos y crear un foro nosotros del nasdaq, así le hacemos la puñeta XD!
> 2 millones de visitas dan para unos cuantos anuncios...



Vende luca vende!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vende luca vende!



Vende tu las VW mejor...


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2009)

JUAS! no me había fijado en las nuevas 'calificaciones', menos mal que a mi me ha tocado una buena, lo de ser botones de la FED ¿como se lleva? 

Los gringos siempre nos dan la sorpresa y nos llevan abajo, me temo que será así hasta el cierre, sin embargo no veo nada claro que la semana que viene nos vayamos a caer, noviembre ya está cerca...


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2009)

Noviembre casi siempre es alcista, grandísimo guru


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> JUAS! no me había fijado en las nuevas 'calificaciones', menos mal que a mi me ha tocado una buena, lo de ser botones de la FED ¿como se lleva?
> 
> Los gringos siempre nos dan la sorpresa y nos llevan abajo, me temo que será así hasta el cierre, sin embargo no veo nada claro que la semana que viene nos vayamos a caer, noviembre ya está cerca...



Es un trabajo como otro cualquiera 

Se están cebado los cortos con LGND, cuando los vuelvan a cerrar pasará como ayer antes del cierre...

Las arias muy flojas como siempre... voy a ver el blog de kuji, tarde o temprano nos mudaremos ya lo verás.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Oct 2009)

Buenas tardes... 

Gracias a lo que me dijo ayer Carvil, he estado mirando los gaps de Ariad:
-Entre el 13 y 14 de agosto tiene un gap 1,80-1,81$
-Entre el 16 y 17 de agosto tiene un gap 1,96-1,98$

Si recordáis la gráfica que os puse ayer, podría llegar a cerrarlos y seguir con tendencia alcista, puede ser la bajada cíclica que ve Mulder... tendremos que ir con mil ojos, e incluso no sería mala estrategia, vender en niveles altos, esperando esa bajada, aunque hay que reconocer que tendría su riesgo...

Saludos...


----------



## Claca (23 Oct 2009)

Hummm... ¿puede que el dato haya sentado mal por la caída del precio de la vivienda? Si los activos valen menos, las pérdidas para el banco serán mayores, lo cual recordaría lo mal que están las entidades financieras.


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Oct 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Hummm... ¿puede que el dato haya sentado mal por la caída del precio de la vivienda? Si los activos valen menos, las pérdidas para el banco serán mayores, lo cual recordaría lo mal que están las entidades financieras.



Pero es que el dato ha sido bueno.Por eso lo estoy flipando!!
Precios en alza.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2009)

Subida libre otra vez

Energy XXI (Bermuda) Limited - Google Finance


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Oct 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Hoy deberiamos atacar máximos anuales en SP500, si rompe espero un gran movimiento probablemente muy alcista, hacia el fibo de
> LCASC
> ...



Yo creo que es demasiado pronto hoy, aunque es muy aventurado, creo que bajaremos la semana que viene a buscar el 105x-106y (x alta, y baja), y ahí rebotaremos hasta el 112x... en ese momento llamaremos a Tonuel... 

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2009)

ARIA la están desplumando


----------



## Sylar (23 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> voy a ver el blog de kuji, tarde o temprano nos mudaremos ya lo verás.



¿lo cualo? ¿Donde?


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> ¿lo cualo? ¿Donde?



Loc@s por el nasdaq


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Oct 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> ¿lo cualo? ¿Donde?



Loc@s por el nasdaq

PD: Aunque solo escribimos 15-20 en el hilo, me hace gracia ver la cantidad de gente que lo lee... 

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Oct 2009)

Kuji esta moskeada,ya no se pasa a saludar por el hilo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Oct 2009)

Pongo el cazo con el corto de bbva


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Kuji esta moskeada,ya no se pasa a saludar por el hilo



Sep... se ve que no sois buenos pagafantas... jaja

Kuji :** Yo te invito... pero salúdanos... jaja

Por cierto, viendo que membrete se me ha colocado... he visto que tenía 340 visitas a mi perfil... ¿Alguien no tiene claro que soy tío? jajaaja

Un saludo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Sep... se ve que no sois buenos pagafantas... jaja
> 
> Kuji :** Yo te invito... pero salúdanos... jaja
> 
> ...



Ese avatar muy macho no es la verdad  
Seguro que alguno te quiere poner una vara


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Sep... se ve que no sois buenos pagafantas... jaja
> 
> Kuji :** Yo te invito... pero salúdanos... jaja
> 
> ...



Igual muchos tíos "lo tienen claro"


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2009)

Cuidadín con las bios:



> 17:07:38 h.
> Intradía [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



edito: Y aun así las ENMD hoy subiendo un 2%...


----------



## Claca (23 Oct 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Pero es que el dato ha sido bueno.Por eso lo estoy flipando!!
> Precios en alza.



Entonces el motivo está muy claro: estaba descontado


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Oct 2009)

DJI perdiendo los 10000
¿Que son estas prisas por caer?9979


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2009)

Acabamos de tocar el mínimo semanal del Stoxx sin hacer nuevo mínimo, parece que la cosa va en serio hoy.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Oct 2009)

Esto no es nada con la que va a caer el lunes,hoy empieza la fiesta,no cae mas por que los pardillos estan comprando acciones,cuando terminen de comprar el lunes en la apertura van a dar fuerte.


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Acabamos de tocar el mínimo semanal del Stoxx sin hacer nuevo mínimo, parece que la cosa va en serio hoy.



DJI tiene la base del lateral en 9950.Esto se pone interesante.


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> DJI tiene la base del lateral en 9950.Esto se pone interesante.



A ver si tenemos ya un poco de tendencia de una vez, de todas formas no han soltado dinero exageradamente, mucho menos que la anterior llegada a mínimos así que de momento no me lo creo mucho.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Oct 2009)

Os pego unos cuantos gráficos de un informe de renta4...







Saludos...

PD: Mirad sobre todo el nivel de papelón que hay a estos niveles....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Oct 2009)

A este yo le llamo... _"el gran timo..."_







Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Oct 2009)

Proceso de distribución a toda máquina...







Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Proceso de distribución a toda máquina...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luego diran que no se les aviso...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Oct 2009)

Como diria Kujire, SELL, SELL, SELL!!!!  







Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2009)

Que poco volumen


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Oct 2009)

Esta dedicada a todos los Elliot-eros...  y a Wataru_ que siempre sigue el ratio de bulls... 







Saludos...

Por cierto, para el que se quiera acojonar vivo: Aquí le dan a la actual como Onda2 : *pa'entenderos: MAD-MAX*


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2009)

SAN está finalizando su ciclo y va a caer en breve, así de claro

Y si SAN cae todo el chicharoIbex también lo hace


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> SAN está finalizando su ciclo y va a caer en breve, así de claro
> 
> Y si SAN cae todo el chicharoIbex también lo hace



Tonuel dixit: "Vamos a robarle todo su dinero a los pensionistas... :"


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Proceso de distribución a toda máquina...



Si miras lo que pasó desde el crash de 1987 en adelante se ve un proceso similar con el volumen, donde se siguió subiendo hasta agosto de 1989 y ahí nos la dimos, esto el BBVA. El SAN estuvo haciendo un lateral desde junio de 1988 hasta que en agosto ya empezó a caer en serio.

Lo curioso es que el indicador acumulación-distribución del BBVA ya lo venía indicando desde ¡¡junio de 1988!! en el SAN el pico del precio coincide con el pico del indicador.

Sin embargo el indicador dice que ahora mismo ni SAN, ni BBVA están distribuyendo, aunque si se empieza a ver que la subida va menguando.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Oct 2009)

Saludos...

PD: Mulder, sabes tan bien como yo lo que significa un 92% de alcistas...


----------



## carvil (23 Oct 2009)

Buenas tardes 


No es por aguar el fiestorro pero para atacar las resitencias que quedan necesitan poner al mercado en sobreventa, puedo equivocarme pero para mí el guano todavía no toca. El soporte importante es 1070 en el E-Mini



Salu2


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2009)

No os flipeis mucho pero de guano nada por un buen rato. Si acaso congestión durante un tiempo para volver a subir de nuevo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Oct 2009)

Última... luego comentamos...







Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Mulder, sabes tan bien como yo lo que significa un 92% de alcistas...



Si, pero la sobrecompra y los extremos de sentimiento pueden durar mucho tiempo o incluso seguir subiendo más todavía antes del giro definitivo.

Ya puse estadísticas que muestran como muy probable un máximo anual en noviembre, tengo previsto que sea a principios del mes y estamos muy cerca del 50% de la bajada anterior en el S&P y en el Stoxx (un nivel muy importante como para no tocarlo), tampoco queda mucho tiempo para ello, una semana nada más o dos como muy tarde.

Me fio bastante de mis estadísticas y los sistemas que dicen guano para principios de noviembre, tampoco creo que sea una corrección fuerte ni madmaxista, dudo que bajemos a los mínimos de marzo, como mucho alrededor del 60% del rebote, aunque veo más probable un 30%.

El guano verdadero lo tendremos a partir de la primavera del año que viene como muy pronto.


----------



## donpepito (23 Oct 2009)

Amazon.com, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Gamu (23 Oct 2009)

oye, Bankinter ha bajado un 5,16% hoy, y Tonuel no ha puesto el nelson.

Tonuel! yo te invoco!!!!

Por cierto, Caja Madrid vendiendo participaciones en entidades financieras.... esto huele a que se les acaba el líquido, y como empiecen a vender todas sus participaciones el IBEX lo va a notar.

Caja Madrid tiene Telefonicas, Indras, Iberias ....


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Oct 2009)

Estas son mis expectativas en DJI:
1 es la proyección pasada la primera zona de congestión.Estamos en el objetivo.
Fijarse en la cercanía de la línea de tendencia bajista y el fibo 50%.
Un poquito mas y...


----------



## donpepito (23 Oct 2009)

Parece que nos vamos a girar al verde en pocos minutos.


----------



## Claca (23 Oct 2009)

Y luego la gente se pregunta por qué este el hilo sólo posteando 20 usuarios tiene tropocientos mil millones de visitas. En este foro hay nivelón. La de pensionistas que se salvarían leyendo el "¿habéis visto el Ibex35? regularmente


----------



## until (23 Oct 2009)

Buenas Tardes!

Como hablais tanto del guano time, os pongo este video de Jose Luis Cava, es un analisis del 11/09/2009 pero creo que tiene validez.

Cada uno que saque sus conclusiones....

BolsamaniaTV - television de bolsa


----------



## bertok (23 Oct 2009)

JL Cava va como muchos analistas, siguiendo la ola y cambiando de opinión que le place.

Viejo oficio el de explicar el pasado estando en el presente.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, pero la sobrecompra y los extremos de sentimiento pueden durar mucho tiempo o incluso seguir subiendo más todavía antes del giro definitivo.
> 
> Ya puse estadísticas que muestran como muy probable un máximo anual en noviembre, tengo previsto que sea a principios del mes y estamos muy cerca del 50% de la bajada anterior en el S&P y en el Stoxx (un nivel muy importante como para no tocarlo), tampoco queda mucho tiempo para ello, una semana nada más o dos como muy tarde.
> 
> ...



Si básicamente decimos lo mismo Mulder, y ahora que he leido a WBuffete y a Carvil también... no digo que nos vayamos al guano el lunes, pero está cerca, y hay que andarse con 20 pares de ojos tanto alcistas como bajistas. La corrección de la que tu hablas para noviembre, para mí es la Onda1 de C, y la de primavera la Onda3 de C... El guano no llegará del tirón, llegará en 5 ondas, pero vayamos poco a poco, la Onda1 cuando comience (que aún no ha empezado) nos llevará abajo, pero para nada a niveles de marzo... Por otra parte, espero un rebote muy fuerte del dollar (sí, han leido bien), en el medio plazo (meses), para luego meterse "el castañazo"...

Saludos...

PD: De lo que se trata ahora, es encontrar el mejor momento para ponerse corto de medio plazo, y sacar un buen montón de puntos...


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2009)

El cambio euro dolar hay que mirarlo con mucha atención en adelante...


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2009)

ARIA la sigue castigando -2,37% ahora mismo


----------



## tonuel (23 Oct 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> oye, Bankinter ha bajado un 5,16% hoy, y Tonuel no ha puesto el nelson.
> 
> Tonuel! yo te invoco!!!!...



A Bankinter no le pongo Nelsons... más que nada porque no me gusta tirarme piedras... 



Saludos


----------



## bertok (23 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si básicamente decimos lo mismo Mulder, y ahora que he leido a WBuffete y a Carvil también... no digo que nos vayamos al guano el lunes, pero está cerca, y hay que andarse con 20 pares de ojos tanto alcistas como bajistas. La corrección de la que tu hablas para noviembre, para mí es la Onda1 de C, y la de primavera la Onda3 de C... El guano no llegará del tirón, llegará en 5 ondas, pero vayamos poco a poco, la Onda1 cuando comience (que aún no ha empezado) nos llevará abajo, pero para nada a niveles de marzo... Por otra parte, espero un rebote muy fuerte del dollar (sí, han leido bien), en el medio plazo (meses), para luego meterse "el castañazo"...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> *PD: De lo que se trata ahora, es encontrar el mejor momento para ponerse corto de medio plazo, y sacar un buen montón de puntos...*



Ese PD es de lo mejorcito que se puede hacer ahora mismo. Está el tema muy complejo pero creo que va a ir por ahí. Hay demasiada complacencia con la tendencia alcista


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Parece que nos vamos a girar al verde en pocos minutos.



Claramente


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si básicamente decimos lo mismo Mulder, y ahora que he leido a WBuffete y a Carvil también... no digo que nos vayamos al guano el lunes, pero está cerca, y hay que andarse con 20 pares de ojos tanto alcistas como bajistas. La corrección de la que tu hablas para noviembre, para mí es la Onda1 de C, y la de primavera la Onda3 de C... El guano no llegará del tirón, llegará en 5 ondas, pero vayamos poco a poco, la Onda1 cuando comience (que aún no ha empezado) nos llevará abajo, pero para nada a niveles de marzo... Por otra parte, espero un rebote muy fuerte del dollar (sí, han leido bien), en el medio plazo (meses), para luego meterse "el castañazo"...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: De lo que se trata ahora, es encontrar el mejor momento para ponerse corto de medio plazo, y sacar un buen montón de puntos...



Pues para el dólar,creo que la semana próxima va a ser nefasta.Le veo una proyección de las que van rapidito debido al miedo.
El 1,54 en un plás,puede que en 10 sesiones.la última vez le costó cruzar esta zona una quincena.No hay resistencias por medio.
Coincido en lo de posicionarse con calma al 500%

Espero equivocarme por el bién de la humanidad.
Saludos,me voy a entrenar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Oct 2009)

Probando el soporte 2$... rezad lo que sepáis... :


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A Bankinter no le pongo Nelsons... más que nada porque no me gusta tirarme piedras...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Eso es trato de favor, ¿tenemos otro Gurtel?


----------



## Sleepwalk (24 Oct 2009)

*Claves bursátiles de la próxima semana en EE.UU. Apertura a las 14:30, hora española.*

Para la próxima semana, los inversores centrarán su atención los datos del PIB (jueves); la confianza del consumidor (martes), los datos sobre el sector de viviendas (martes y miércoles), los pedidos de bienes duraderos (miércoles) o los ingresos y gastos personales (viernes). En el plano empresarial, los componentes del Dow Jones Verizon, Exxon, Chevron y Procter & Gamble publicarán resultados trimestrales. 

*MACROECONOMÍA:*
Lunes 26
A las 13:30:
-Índice de la actividad nacional de la Fed de Chicago (sept): Ant.: -0,90.
A las 15:30:
-Actividad manufacturera de la Fed de Dallas (oct): Ant.: -6,4%.

Martes 27
A las 14:00: 
-Índice CaseShiller de precios de viviendas A/A (ago): Prev.: -12,0%; Ant.: 13,3%.
A las 15:00: 
-Confianza del consumidor (oct): Prev.: 53,5; Ant.: 53,1.
-Índice manufacturero de la Fed de Richmond (oct): Prev.: 14; Ant.: 14.
A las 22:00:
-Propensión al consumo ABC: Ant.: -50.

Miércoles 28
A las 12:00:
-Solicitudes de hipoteca de la MBA: Ant.: -13,7%.
A las 13:30:
-Pedidos de bienes duraderos (sept): Prev.: 1,0%; Ant.: -2,4%.
-Pedidos de bienes duraderos sin transporte (sept): Prev.: 0,8%; Ant.: 0,0%.
A las 15:00:
-Ventas de viviendas nuevas (sept): Prev.: 2,6%; Ant.: 0,7%.
A las 15:30:
-Inventarios de crudo.

Jueves 29
A las 13:30:
-PIB 3T (T/T): Prev.: 3,2%; Ant.: -0,7%.
-Consumo personal 3T: Prev.: 3,0; Ant.: -0,9%.
-Índice de precios del PIB 3T: Prev.: 1,4%; Ant.: 0,0%.
-PCE principal 3T (T/T): Prev.: 1,5%; Ant.: 2,0%.
-Peticiones iniciales de desempleo: Prev.: 521.000; Ant.: 531.000.
-Reclamos continuos: Prev.: 5.935.000; Ant.: 5.923.000.

Viernes 30
A las 13:30:
-Ingresos personales (sept): Prev.: 0,0%; Ant.: 0,2%.
-Gastos personales (sept): Prev.: -0,5%; Ant.: 1,3%.
-Deflactor PCE A/A (sept): Prev.: -0,5%; Ant.: -0,5%.
-PCE M/M (sept): Prev: 0,2%; Ant.: 0,1%.
-PCE A/A (sept): Prev: 1,3%; Ant.: 1,3%.
-Índice de costes laborales (3T): Prev.: 0,4%; Ant.: 0,4%.
A las 14:45:
-Índice manufacturero de Chicago (sept): Prev.: 48,5; Ant.: 46,1.
A las 15:00:
-Confianza de consumidores de la Univ. de Michigan (oct): Prev.: 70,0; Ant.: 69,4.
-El NAPM de Milwaukee (oct): Ant.: 58,0.

*Publicación de resultados:*
Lunes: Cabot Oil & Gas, CF Industries, Corning, Lorillard, Masco, McGraw Hill, National Oilwell Varco, Plum Creek Timber, RadioShack, Tellabs, Verizon y VF Corporation.

Martes: AK Steel, Apollo Group, Avery Dennison, Bemis, Boston Properties, Cephalon, Convergys, DeVry, E*Trade Financial, Ecolab, First Energy, Fiserv, Fmc Technologies, FPL Group, Franklin Resources, Harris, Hospira, Johnson Controls, L-3 Communications, Life Technologies, Massey Energy, McKesson, Molex, Norfolk Southern, PACCAR, SCANA, Stericycle, Textron, TSYS, United States Steel, Valero Energy y Waters.

Miércoles: Aflac, Akamai Technologies, Assurant, Avalonbay Communities, CB Richard Ellis, Coca-Cola Enterprises, ConocoPhilips, D&B, DENTSPLY, Equity Residential, Express ******s, Flowserve, FMC, General Dynamics, Goodyear, Hess, International Paper, Interpublic Group of Companies, Lincoln National, LSI, MeadWestvaco, Newell Rubbermaid, O-I, O’Reilly Automotive, Praxair, PSEG, Questar, Qwest Communications, Sealed Air, Southern Company, Symantec, Torchmark, WellPoint, Wyndham Worldwide y XL Capital. 

Jueves: Aetna, Airgas, Allegheny Energy, Allergan, American Electric Power, Apache, AutoNation, Ball, BMC Software, Chicago Mercantile Exchange, Cincinnati Financial, CMS Energy, Colgate-Palmolive, DTE Energy, Eastman Kodak, EQT, Expedia, ExxonMobil, Genworth Financial, Harman International, Iron Mountain, Kellogg, KLA-Tencor, McAfee, Meredith Corp., MetLife, Monster Worldwide, Moody’s, Motorola, Mylan, Newmont Mining, Noble Energy, Office Depot, PerkinElmer, PG&E, PPL, Procter & Gamble, Smith International, Snap-on, Southwestern Energy, Sprint Nextel, Varian Medical Systems, Ventas, Waste Management, Williams Companies, Wisconsin Energy y Xcel Energy.

Viernes: Ameren, Aon, Apartment Investment & Management, Chevron, Constellation Energy, Coventry Health, Cummins, Dominion Resources, Duke Energy, ITT, Estée Lauder, NiSource, NYSE Euronext, Progress Energy, Simon Property, TECO Energy, Washington Post y Weyerhauser.

- Capital Bolsa - Foros


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Oct 2009)

graficamente vnimos diciendo que el dolar se iba a 1,54 con claridad y ahora veremos...


tb creo que la bolsa le toca desde este lunes segun la cabalistica de alvin empezar el highway to hell


----------



## Claca (24 Oct 2009)

Buenas,

Ayer por la noche vi esto en el cielo. ¿Sabéis lo qué puede significar?


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Oct 2009)

guano de murcielagos de indonesia, buen carburante una vez tratado


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Oct 2009)

No os flipéis mucho, esta semana comenzará bajista... pero acabará alcista... No hemos alcanzado "todavía" objetivos...

Saludos...

PD: Hablo de índices serios, of course...


----------



## Claca (24 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No os flipéis mucho, esta semana comenzará bajista... pero acabará alcista... No hemos alcanzado "todavía" objetivos...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Hablo de índices serios, of course...



Yo pienso igual, pero la emoción nos puede. El guano se empieza a oler desde el presente.

En cualquier caso dejo la guanseñal para quién quiera utilizarla si las circunstancias se dan en un futuro próximo...

Que acabéis de pasar un buen fin de semana!


----------



## Sleepwalk (25 Oct 2009)

*Más síntomas de cansancio que de empuje*

A pesar de que el Ibex 35 estira el cuello a ver si llega a los 12.000 puntos, son muy pocos los valores que le apoyan. Estamos asistiendo a repuntes que no logran recuperar lo perdido en jornadas precedentes, mientras que el aspecto se va debilitando.

Mientras que con cara de abobados miramos al cielo deleitándonos con ese castillo de fuegos artificiales que se ha montado alrededor de los 12.000 puntos, el raterillo de turno nos puede robar la cartera. Pasa en todas las ferias y ésta no va a ser un excepción. Mientras, sigue el desfile.

¡Que jaca más bonita!, es la de Botín aclara alguien. ¿Y ese par de caballos? Se les ve fuertes como robles. Son de Alierta y de Brufau. apuntilla el informado. ¿Y esa burriquilla, pobrecita, que intenta seguirles cojeando? La de Galán, señala otro. ¿Y aquellos que se ven a lo lejos? El resto, que va de procesión. Pues a más de uno habrá que cantarle una saeta. 

La verdad es que no es para menos. Los viernes, al dar una mirada a todo el mercado para elegir los valores destacados de la semana te haces una composición de lugar de cómo está el patio. Esta semana hemos tenido problemas para seleccionarlos. Y cuando de cinco protagonistas del Ibex 35, tienes que elegir a tres por el castigo que han sufrido, mal está el patio. 

Hay un amplio grupo de valores que vienen bajando desde la mitad de septiembre. Para ellos, los repuntes al alza, el día que los hay, no les sirve para otra cosa que para retrasar la llegada a niveles de soporte. Unos niveles cada día soportan menos y en cuanto el papel empuja lo más mínimo saltan por los aíres. 

Los bancos, salvo los dos grandes, el resto no puede con su alma y bastante hacen con no sumarse a las caídas del Pastor, Guipuzcoano o Bankinter. Las constructoras se están quedando sin ladrillos y en cuanto a las energías renovables, sólo hay que mirar a Gamesa o Solaria para tener una idea de por donde van los tiros.

Y al margen de la gripe, que a un servidor siempre le deprime, resulta que no se ve entusiasmo alguno por parte de los inversores. Hay más síntomas de cansancio que de empuje. Este decorado puede cambiar en cuatro jornadas alegres de bolsa, pero en aquellos valores que llevan mes y medio bajando, cuatro días de subida arreglan poca cosa. 

Los inversores están recibiendo una lluvia fina, típica de esos días en los que alternan nubes y claros, y que, cuando te das cuenta, estas calado hasta los huesos. Y uno se arrepiente de no haberse quedado en casa o, en caso de la bolsa, de no haber vendido hace un mes. Supongo que usted está pensando si estaremos en el inicio de esa caída que vienen pronosticando los bajistas de nacimiento. Pues va a ser que no. Así que no se lance a ponerse corto porque le pueden desplumar. 

En las fase laterales el personal suele perder la paciencia y el dinero. No se atreven a comprar los días de bajada . Lo hacen cuando la bolsa lleva dos días subiendo y les enganchan. Venden con pérdidas para irse a otro valor, con el que les ocurrirá lo mismo. Esta fase lateral puede prolongarse durante un año o dos, así que vayamos comprando dosis de paciencia y pastillas para no soñar con subidas galácticas. 

http://blogs.expansion.com/blogs/web/hodar.html?opcion=1&codPost=55479


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Oct 2009)

lascosas, si quiebra hoy, igual mañana empieza una fiesta USA


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Oct 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> lascosas, si quiebra hoy, igual mañana empieza una fiesta USA



Si quiebra quién..? :


----------



## Burney (26 Oct 2009)

Cada vez se estrecha más y más... cuando rompa podría hacer una buena traca.

El nivel clave es el 11500... perder eso a la baja sería una señal bajista importante...


----------



## Tony Soprano (26 Oct 2009)

Burney dijo:


> Cada vez se estrecha más y más... cuando rompa podría hacer una buena traca.
> 
> El nivel clave es el 11500... perder eso a la baja sería una señal bajista importante...





*La bolsa sube un 0,54% en la semana, pero no conserva los 11.800 puntos*


http://www.financierodigital.es/FD/09-10-26/246991.asp


La bolsa española rebotó esta semana el 0,54%, animada por la capacidad de Wall Street para superar el nivel de 10.000 puntos gracias a los resultados empresariales, de lo que se beneficiaron en especial los grandes valores del Ibex-35. Pese al avance, el principal selectivo del mercado español, el Ibex-35, no logró conservar los 11.800 puntos y cerró este viernes en las 11.739,8 unidades, con lo que las ganancias acumuladas desde principios de año se limitaron al 27,66%. Las ganancias del indicador español se situaron no obstante entre las mayores del Viejo Continente, después de las registradas por Londres, que subió el 1,01%, mientras que el resto de plazas sufrieron pérdidas (del 0,05% para Fráncfort, del 0,51% para París y del 3,03% para Milán).



El mercado español se repuso al comienzo de la semana de la caída del viernes anterior con la ayuda del mercado neoyorquino (que determinó la evolución semanal) y de la Reserva Federal, que negó que fuera a endurecer su política monetaria por sus planes de recompra de deuda, lo que fortaleció al euro.

Además, Wall Street superó el lunes la cota de 10.000 puntos, lo que provocó que la bolsa española se quedara a menos de seis puntos del último máximo anual (11.891,20 puntos) alcanzado el pasado 28 de septiembre.

Tras el retroceso del martes, los buenos resultados de las entidades Morgan Stanley y Wells Fargo volvieron a insuflar el ánimo comprador en la bolsa española el miércoles.

De hecho, poco antes del final de la sesión, la bolsa española llegó a sobrepasar los 11.900 puntos, que no consiguió consolidar al cierre de la jornada.

Con un euro que se llegó a intercambiar por 1,50 dólares (su máximo en más de un año), las ligeras pérdidas del jueves y del viernes provocaron que el mercado español perdiera incluso el nivel de los 11.800 puntos.

En cuanto a los valores del Ibex-35, los de mayor capitalización (Telefónica, Santander, BBVA e Iberdrola) fueron los que sustentaron la subida semanal con sus avances.

De hecho, de las 35 empresas que componen el indicador, 26 cerraron la semana con números rojos, encabezados por Bankinter, que se desplomó un 7,75%, muy perjudicado por la salida de su capital de Caja Madrid, que vendió su paquete a un precio por debajo del de mercado.

Tras Gamesa y Sacyr Vallehermoso, que registraron caídas del 6,46% y del 5,55% respectivamente, también figuraron entre los valores más castigados Cintra (-4,23%) y su matriz Ferrovial, que retrocedió el 4,22% después de anunciar la venta del aeropuerto de Gatwick por 1.660 millones de euros, lo que tendrá un impacto negativo de 142 millones de euros en su cuenta.

Por contra, Mapfre lideró las subidas, con un avance del 5,90%, a la espera de los resultados que presentará la próxima semana.


----------



## until (26 Oct 2009)

Buenos Dias!

El Nikkei sube al cierre un 0,77% hasta los 10.362,62

Hoy a las 11:00 presenta resultados el Banco Popular, mañana el BBVA y el miercoles el BSCH....

Un saludo!


----------



## Samzer (26 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si quiebra quién..? :



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...94-capmark-financial-presenta-la-quiebra.html


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Oct 2009)

z0rb dijo:


> ¿En qué te basas para decir eso? La correlación entre la bolsa y el dólar index es inversa... Si la bolsa baja, subirá el dólar, ¿no?




Buenos días
Zorb,me baso en que si observas el gráfico de 3 meses del euro/dólar puedes ver cómo los mínimos tienen una directriz en arco ascendente.Si se confirma la figura,veremos al euro haciendo un vertical sublime.Y los precedentes ya los he comentado.
Y la correlación puede perderse.Si la gente decide que todo lo que cotiza en dólares es merda.Lo bautizé como "Efecto de Luca".
A ver cómo salimos de ésta...


PD:He pasado de ser una posible visillera de Calópez a ser un "visillero killer".¡WOW!!


----------



## Mulder (26 Oct 2009)

A los buenos días!



Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenos días
> Zorb,me baso en que si observas el gráfico de 3 meses del euro/dólar puedes ver cómo los mínimos tienen una directriz en arco ascendente.Si se confirma la figura,veremos al euro haciendo un vertical sublime.Y los precedentes ya los he comentado.
> Y la correlación puede perderse.Si la gente decide que todo lo que cotiza en dólares es merda.Lo bautizé como "Efecto de Luca".
> A ver cómo salimos de ésta...



Parece que la FED va a dejar de inyectar dinero este mes, eso explicará por un lado una hipotética caida de las bolsas y por otro un dólar algo más fuerte de lo que tenemos costumbre.

Tengo la sensación de que esta semana nos vamos a caer con todo el equipo y la distribución ya es bastante visible en los índices.


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las dos pés:
Paciencia y palomitas.
O revienta el dólar,o revienta el mercadillo.
No sé cual de las dos opciones me pone más

A ver la cara de Bernicopter cuando una u otra suceda...


----------



## Mulder (26 Oct 2009)

Ojo que parece que aun no está todo el pescado vendido en la FED:

http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/mercados/EE-UU-realizara-semana-mayor-emision-deuda-historia/20091026cdscdimer_3/cdsmer/



> *EE UU realizará esta semana la mayor emisión de deuda de su historia*
> El Tesoro estadounidense lanza al mercado activos por 123.000 millones de dólares
> 
> Algunos analistas comienzan a temer que el socorrido mercado de deuda pública estadounidense acabe por devorarse a sí mismo. El Tesoro de EE UU realizará esta semana ventas de deuda pública por un importe sin precedentes de 123.000 millones de dólares (82.000 millones de euros), que van a superar el anterior récord alcanzado en la última semana del mes de julio, de 115.000 millones de dólares.
> ...



Esto será devastador para el dólar.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2009)

SAN si que va a reventar

Santander: Ojo al DOJI semanal - 25/10/09 - 1643728 - elEconomista.es


----------



## tarrito (26 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> SAN si que va a reventar
> 
> Santander: Ojo al DOJI semanal - 25/10/09 - 1643728 - elEconomista.es




con esta noticia y la anterior que postea Mulder ... yo lo que voy a hacer es comprar futuros de "palomitas.sa" que se van a poner por la nubes!!
con tod@s a la espectativa del petardazo que se aproxima  

Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ojo que parece que aun no está todo el pescado vendido en la FED:
> 
> http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/mercados/EE-UU-realizara-semana-mayor-emision-deuda-historia/20091026cdscdimer_3/cdsmer/
> 
> ...



¿Esta semana?

Todos sabemos que todo el pufo usano pasará a deuda.El incremento en cada emisión resulta mareante.
Sólo tendremos que ver si la colocación se resuelve adecuadamente.
Por que como les cueste colocarla...


----------



## until (26 Oct 2009)

El Banco Popular ganó un 32,1% menos hasta septiembre por las mayores provisiones

La provisiones aclaro es por clientes de dudoso cobro, ya que la tasa de morosidad de la entidad alcanzó al cierre del tercer trimestre el 4,63%, frente al 2,19% que presentaba a finales de septiembre del año pasado


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Buenos días.


Algo se aproxima.... ACCIONA tiene que explotar en breve.


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

ARIAD FOR THESE REASONS, THIS COURT SHOULD RULE THAT THERE IS NO LILLY WRITTEN DE******ION REQUIREMENT APPLICABLE TO ORIGINALLY FILED CLAIMS"

La gran mayoria de los amicus curiae... coinciden....


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

*El 'socio' de Bernard Madoff aparece muerto en el fondo de su piscina*


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Oct 2009)

Wbuffete, respecto al dollar yo espero un rebote como el de la última vez hasta los 1,25 usd/eur, yo apuesto por que no superará los 1,65 usd/eur ahora mismo para ´pegar la gran pillada en el forex, y después volver a iniciar una escalada sin precedentes, por subidas de tipos en la eurozona...

Lo del efecto Luca me ha hecho mucha gracia XD!


----------



## tarrito (26 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wbuffete, respecto al dollar yo espero un rebote como el de la última vez hasta los 1,25 usd/eur, yo apuesto por que no superará los 1,65 usd/eur ahora mismo para ´pegar la gran pillada en el forex, y después volver a iniciar una escalada sin precedentes, por subidas de tipos en la eurozona...
> 
> Lo del efecto Luca me ha hecho mucha gracia XD!



estoy deacuerdo con tus pronósticos, la cosa ahora es saber aprovecharlo, la pregunta es la siguiente ¿Con qué broker de forex recomiendas/dáis operar?. ¿Alguna experiencia personal o cercana con éstos?. O recomendáis hacerlo vía ETF´s u otros productos financieros :

Gracias


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ARIAD FOR THESE REASONS, THIS COURT SHOULD RULE THAT THERE IS NO LILLY WRITTEN DE******ION REQUIREMENT APPLICABLE TO ORIGINALLY FILED CLAIMS"
> 
> La gran mayoria de los amicus curiae... coinciden....



Buenos días ^^!

DP!, ¿Cuántos amigos de esos ahí? y ¿Porqué opinan?,¿Quién les paga...?

Sobre el tema Dolar no creo que lleguemos al 1.60... por lo demás opino exactamente igual que Luca... Gran pillada y no solo en el Forex... y ya luego poco a poco volver a niveles de 1.30.

A Europa le está haciendo mucho daño estos niveles, a los chinitos no les gusta nada y a los Mohamed del petroleo menos...

Osea que ya falta menos para una subida de tipos.

Un saludo

Monlovi... evita todo lo que sean productos apalancados... son armas de destrucción masiva


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Oct 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> estoy deacuerdo con tus pronósticos, la cosa ahora es saber aprovecharlo, la pregunta es la siguiente ¿Con qué broker de forex recomiendas/dáis operar?. ¿Alguna experiencia personal o cercana con éstos?. O recomendáis hacerlo vía ETF´s u otros productos financieros :
> 
> Gracias



Para operar en el forex, si quieres ganar dinero, pues tienes que apalancarte y mucho... sobre broker en el tema "el dolar insumergible" o en el del oro te podrán informar.

Yo personalmente la especulación con divisas con derivados se la dejo a George Soros, para mí es demasiado arriesgada.

Una forma de operar podría ser comprando Bonos, así generas un interés y especulas con la divisa, a más largo plazo y con mas garantías, pero claro, para hacerlo rentable pues necesitas capital...

Yo lo veo la mejor manera de gestionar renta fija añadiéndole riesgo... con acciones lo mismo de lo mismo... yo estoy jugando a ganar revalarización con las acciones que llevo y ganar con el tipo de cambio... aunque de momento me la están metiendo XD! no esperaba pasar de 1,50 pero ahora creo que va a llegar a 1,65...


----------



## tarrito (26 Oct 2009)

Wataru, ¿cómo ves abrir un depósito de renta fija en dólares en un banco "fiable" y esperar a que estos dólares se aprecien?, ya sé que los diferenciales de los bancos y comisiones, son infinitamente mayores que las cuentas forex pero ... ¿qué te parece?


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Wataru, vamos a esperar a la conf webcall, la seman que viene hay novedades... UBS ha comprado... vamos a ser optimistas con los resultados del 3T. XD


----------



## tarrito (26 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Para operar en el forex, si quieres ganar dinero, pues tienes que apalancarte y mucho... sobre broker en el tema "el dolar insumergible" o en el del oro te podrán informar.
> 
> Yo personalmente la especulación con divisas con derivados se la dejo a George Soros, para mí es demasiado arriesgada.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta Luca, respecto a tus acciones en USA, lo sé porque sigo este hilo de cerca. Así que espero y os deseo que el tema eur/usd gire y salgáis ganando por partida doble, es decir, que suban vuestras acciones y se aprecie el dólar!


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Oct 2009)

CNBC live:
Nouriel Roubini
Titular:The end of the liquidity wall.
Luego amplío.

Edito:
Ha dicho el payo,que las inyecciones monetarias se acaban y que como sigan emitiendo deuda catacrack el dólar y poco tiempo después viraje del mercado bursátil.
En fín,más o menos lo ya sabido.


----------



## pyn (26 Oct 2009)

¿Entonces para que lo dice? Querrá que se sepa para hacer lo contrario y pillarnos xDDD


----------



## Burney (26 Oct 2009)

Hola gente, os paso una info sobre las BIO que vi el otro dia.

Resulta que BIO firma el dia 30 de octubre un acuerdo con una empresa americana para comercializar uno de sus compuestos, el Heretium, en USA, Canadá y Mejico, que le pueden suponer a BIO unas ventas de 40 millones de € en 5 años.

Quién comentaba el tema hablaba de que se iría a la zona de los 2 euros.

Os pego ahi el enlace donde se habla del tema por si alguno quiere investigar:

http://www.biospace.com/news_story.a...ntityId=155598

No sé la influencia que pueda tener aqui... pero por lo pronto la empresa americana ha dado un buen tirón al alza desde la comunicación del acuerdo...

Symbol Lookup from Yahoo! Finance

Ahi lo dejo por si alguno quiere investigar el tema.

PD: Alquien podría decirme cuanto factura al año Puleva Biotech?. Es para hacerme una idea de la importancia del acuerdo.

PD2: Para los malpensados: no tengo BIOs en cartera.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru, vamos a esperar a la conf webcall, la seman que viene hay novedades... UBS ha comprado... vamos a ser optimistas con los resultados del 3T. XD




DP... los resultados del Q3 van a ser malos malosos... esta acción no rula en función de fundamentales... ya que.. su book value es negativo!!!

Es todo pura espectativa de autorizar medicamentos y ganar patentes y juicios pendientes...

Esperemos que no le den por bajarla a 0,77....


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

No way... en JULIO, bajamos por las resultados del 2T... volvimos a los 1.78USD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No way... en JULIO, bajamos por las resultados del 2T... volvimos a los 1.78USD



Pues es lo mismo que he dicho yo para el Q3, porqué va a ser diferente? pasará lo mismo, a no ser que anuncien algo y gordo.


----------



## Burney (26 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No way... en JULIO, bajamos por las resultados del 2T... volvimos a los 1.78USD



personalmente creo que ni resultados ni noticias ni ná

si los mercados se despeñan las ARIAs harán otro tanto

yo estoy esperando a ver si de una vez dan un tirón por lo menos hasta el 2,3x para largarlas... pero si veo que el SP500 se acerca al 112x y siguen laterales las vendo.

Ahora mismo me da pánico el mercado.


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Luca... Which ... came .... first?

The insiders buys or the drug ??? ... the stock market is ... a ponzi scheme game, remember, you don't have to play!!!


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Para jugar estos días:

Chelsea Therapeutics International Ltd. - Google Finance


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca... Which ... came .... first?
> 
> The insiders buys or the drug ??? ... the stock market is ... a ponzi scheme game, remember, you don't have to play!!!



Luca ,el book value en cualquier empresa que se dedique a la investigación... a menos que ya tenga productos a la venta...

Osea que si tiene productos en venta pues el precio de la acción ya lo refleja y sino los tiene pues lo que ha de vender son expectativas. 

Monlovi, no se macho... todo tiene su riesgo, aquí estamos opinando que el dolar "podría" caer un poco más para subir... y a la larga caer, pero todo son posibilidades y especulaciones.

Yo que tu... ahora mismo esperaría una buena caída del mercado, puede ser ahora o en un mes... quien sabe y entraría con la pasta que en un año-año y medio no fuera a necesitar.

Si mercado patrio o extranjero... pfff es que opinar sobre el dinero de otras personas, es muy jodido. Yo estoy en el mercado Yanki buscando un pelotazo. Para ganar un 2-4% no arriesgo mi dinero.

Ya veremos si no me dan el pelotazo en toda la cara jaja
Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Dentro de la especulación habitual.... en las BIOs... lo +significativo es que estamos en las puertas de la aprobación del primer compuesto -RIDA- ... las noticias del juicio, etc... ya sobradamente comentadas en este hilo.

No estamos hablando a largo plazo... solo es cuestión de unos meses.... en el 2000, la cot marcó un max historico de 42.00USD y solo era "HUMO" como os gusta decir por aquí.

Ahora el humo se va a materializar.... 1000millones aportados por MERCK.... si las espectativas se cumplen... son 10.00 / 15.00 USD por acc.... el otro día estuve comentando con un investigador... el caso de la compañia: CELGENE... mira la cot en el 2000 y luego la de hoy... luego me dices que tal?

Solo han pasado 10 años... 

Celgene Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dentro de la especulación habitual.... en las BIOs... lo +significativo es que estamos en las puertas de la aprobación del primer compuesto -RIDA- ... las noticias del juicio, etc... ya sobradamente comentadas en este hilo.
> 
> No estamos hablando a largo plazo... solo es cuestión de unos meses.... en el 2000, la cot marcó un max historico de 42.00USD y solo era "HUMO" como os gusta decir por aquí.
> 
> ...



Eso es trampa... tiene 3 splits... jaja

Un saludo

Umm... Si pone S son splits... no contra-splits NO?
De todas formas... acojona


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Si.. pero mira el número de acciones actuales... +400 Millones... dentro de 10 AÑOS... ARIAd.. rondará por 500millones... noooooo!!!

CTIC "SCAM" lleva +500MILLONES -la jondelis italiana---- y ZELTIA ... ni me he parado a buscarlo... pero conociendo al mercado español... como poco llevaran 300 millones. XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Oct 2009)

Joder alguien le ha dado al boton de vender en Mpfre,se han tripeado mis 20mil cortos en 3.17 jajajajaja que golfos son, +3k de ganancias estais invitados a unas birras!!


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Enhorabuena!!! .. los de MAPFRE... se merecen volver a los 1.42 EUR... XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Enhorabuena!!! .. los de MAPFRE... se merecen volver a los 1.42 EUR... XD



A Mapfre le tengo especial cariño,tanto casi como al SAN,no olvido cuando compre en 2,01 y vendi en 1,7....grrrr

Si sube le meto otra remesa,son plusvalias garantizadas!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Oct 2009)

Uy si ya estan los gringos funcionando! Se me olvido el cambio de hora


----------



## tonuel (26 Oct 2009)

Mi Bankinter hoy también haciendo amigos... 


Saludos


----------



## pyn (26 Oct 2009)

Perforados los 0,80$ por acción da miedo dónde puede terminar:

Vion Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance

Pero sigue siendo un referente para el largo plazo.


----------



## pyn (26 Oct 2009)

Otra de las interesantes nombradas aquí:

SuperGen and GSK to Collaborate on the Discovery and Development of Novel Epigenetic Therapeutics | Business Wire


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Parece que están tonteando con ARIAd.... hoy toca subir.


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Matrixx Initiatives, Inc. - Google Finance se están haciendo caquita.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Oct 2009)

El POP esta mas tierno que el dia de la madre... me parece que alguien del hilo estaba largo...que salga a la palestra.


----------



## Mulder (26 Oct 2009)

Hoy el mercado está aburridísimo, mañana espero que ya salgamos del lateral, aunque aun no tengo muy clara la dirección, yo creo que será hacia abajo, pero ya veremos.


----------



## Mulder (26 Oct 2009)

Les ha costado todo el día decidirse a caer a los señores, están aprovechando el cambio horario para ello.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Oct 2009)




----------



## pyn (26 Oct 2009)

Nada, mientras no cerremos por debajo de los 11600 esto es más falso que los duros de madera.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Nada, mientras no cerremos por debajo de los 11600 esto es más falso que los duros de madera.



Tu esperate a cerrar en eso,tus largos valdran un 10% menos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Oct 2009)

Pongo el cazo en SAN en 11,40
Solo me quedan los cortos del POP


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Oct 2009)

Pufff HYTM -10,72% @ 0.482!!!!!!!

ARIA a 1,97....

Me han dejado K.O. para bastante tiempo me temo....


----------



## Catacrack (26 Oct 2009)

Vamos a estar comiendo papelitos de ARIA durante años.


----------



## pyn (26 Oct 2009)

Pero si llevamos semanas hablando de la posible vuelta a los 1.80$ por acción ¿por qué vamos a lamentarnos 2 veces por lo mismo? Es una vuelta a los 1.80$, si baja de ahí entonces sí que peligra el chiringuito, pero si no, pues tranquilidad, aprovechad para cargar más acciones.

Ánimo ARIADeros no "we will never walk alone" xDDD


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2009)

ARIA pegó el petardazo

a 1,97 usd


----------



## Catacrack (26 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pufff HYTM -10,72% @ 0.482!!!!!!!
> 
> ARIA a 1,97....
> 
> Me han dejado K.O. para bastante tiempo me temo....



Bienvenido a Las Vegas... digo a la bolsa.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Oct 2009)

DP no venda que le veo....
Ariad va a ser un maricon el ultimo,Mulder para lo poco que aciertas en esta has dado en el clavo.... que alguien ponga la foto de la patera


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Oct 2009)

Pues sí... mierda de casino... XD

Ahora no sé si venderlo todo y comerme las pérdidas... porque tiene pinta alguna de las que llevo de irse a los 0,30... (LGND y HYTM)

Aunque alguna vez tendrán que cerrar los cortos y volver con el teatro digo yo...

DP has vendido ya las Arias?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Oct 2009)

Han abierto la compuerta... sálvese quien pueda


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

No.... para qué?

El PÁNICO no va poder conmigo... no es normal que estemos cayendo, si noticias negativas, en cambio MTXX lo entiendo...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Oct 2009)

Maricon el ultimo...


----------



## pyn (26 Oct 2009)

Como venda DP por debajo de 1.80, entonces si que vemos los 0.70$ xDDDD. No sé si reir o llorar, menos mal que llevo poco dinero.


----------



## Catacrack (26 Oct 2009)

Bajamos para coger impulso y reventar por fin las resistencia de los indices. (No me lo creo ni yo que voy largo)

Tonto el ultimo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Oct 2009)

Está corrigiendo un poco el dollar, creo que eso es lo que está pasando...

El sentimiengo general es que el nasdaq está alto y la gente se posiciona con cortos... eso es lo que está pasando...

En cuanto lleguen las noticias de los Q3 para las que llevamos se van a los avernos...

hasta dentro de un año por lo menos no compensamos... espero que no esté el Tipo de cambio 2 a 1 por entonces...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Oct 2009)

Le están dando cera al Euro... los que vendísteis en 119xx estad atentos, queda poco de bajada... ya dije la semana pasada que nos iríamos al 105x-106x en S&P...

Saludos...

PD: Hemos roto la primera barrera, la segunda está ahora mismo en 1145x-1146x


----------



## Mulder (26 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues sí... mierda de casino... XD
> 
> Ahora no sé si venderlo todo y comerme las pérdidas... porque tiene pinta alguna de las que llevo de irse a los 0,30... (LGND y HYTM)
> 
> ...



Nunca se debe vender en extremos de mercado aunque nuestra psicología de aguante esté por los suelos, es muy probable que mañana subamos así que yo de ti me esperaría un dia o dos como mucho para vender.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Oct 2009)

Al ibex lo están aguantando muchísimo... bajamos la mitad que el DAX por ejemplo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Oct 2009)

Menuda puta mierda.. creo que lo vendo todo y pillo cortos de lo que sea... seguro que me va mejor... sigue bajando me da miedo como pueden cerrar hoy....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Oct 2009)

A ver si sube y le meto otra vez con el mazo,hoy a sido como diria pepon un dia de vino y rosas....
Me encanta que los planes salgan bien!


----------



## Catacrack (26 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Menuda puta mierda.. creo que lo vendo todo y pillo cortos de lo que sea... seguro que me va mejor... sigue bajando me da miedo como pueden cerrar hoy....



Si me envias tu direccion te mando un trailer lleno de pañales.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Oct 2009)

Bueno... si que nos están dando hoy fuerte... ¡Serán mamones...! jaja

Paciencia... ya a estas alturas, no queda otra solución.

Cerremos los ojitos... que así nos dolerá menos... ummm frase totalmente gay jaja

Ánimos!

Lo que fastidia es que estamos cayendo sin noticias... y encima sin que el volumen sea demoledor.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Oct 2009)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2116260-post62524.html

Ha aguantado el segundo bastión... por debajo, "solo" el 1.78$

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Si me envias tu direccion te mando un trailer lleno de pañales.



Tranquilo, creo que voy a pasar del hilo y de mirar los gráficos, voy a poner una orden de venta de aquí a 1 semana y paso de mirar nada.

Seguramente a la vuelta lo pierda todo pero en fin...

También se cachondearon de mí por querer vender las Arias cuando llegaran a 2,80....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Oct 2009)

Kujire iluminenos en estos duros momentos con su sabiduria... el populacho esta perdiendo la fe


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Kujire iluminenos en estos duros momentos con su sabiduria... el populacho esta perdiendo la fe



A Kuji también le ha pillado contrapié, el viernes comentaba que veía alcista a HYTM y ya va bajando un -15% jajaja o eso o se ha puesto al Mini en el último momento y nos ha hecho perder la virginidad...


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tranquilo, creo que voy a pasar del hilo y de mirar los gráficos, voy a poner una orden de venta de aquí a 1 semana y paso de mirar nada.
> 
> Seguramente a la vuelta lo pierda todo pero en fin...
> 
> También se cachondearon de mí por querer vender las Arias cuando llegaran a 2,80....



Pues más te vale que no mires HYTM que te va a dar un patatus...
Y a mi otro de paso... jaa


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pues más te vale que no mires HYTM que te va a dar un patatus...
> Y a mi otro de paso... jaa




Sí ya lo veo, -17%

Pero vamos, como los stops no valen para nada según Dp no tenemos de qué preocuparnos!!! XD!!!

Yo creo que al cierre llegaremos incluso a -25% esta semana nos vamos a los valores de Junio (o,20) como siga el pánico bajista.

Deberíamos vender ahora y recomprar a 0,20.



No hago una operación más sin Stop en mi puta vida


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Quien está preocupado...???? que objetivo/plazo nos marcamos para ser millonarios con las ARIADs????? acaso solo ibamos a venderlas con +40% de beneficio?

Esto está descontado.... los grandes inversores... siguen dentro...... así que mejor sacamos un 40% y nos perdemos el 300% ????? 

Cuando comence en ARIAd... tenia claro que las tentaciones de vender... estarían ahí.... solo hay que mirar de vez en cuando HGSI y ACAD... os recuerdo que las vendí en 1.60USD por no esperar... les saqué unas plusv y la olvidé... luego llegó el tornado!!!! y llegaron a +5.XXUSD ...

No hay nada peor que lamentarse, cuando vez que las cosas "suceden" y no estas dentro, por tus miedos.....

WELCOME NEW ARIAd BAGHOLDERS!!!! XDDDDDD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Oct 2009)

ING cae un 18%....


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Quien está preocupado...???? que objetivo/plazo nos marcamos para ser millonarios con las ARIADs????? acaso solo ibamos a venderlas con +40% de beneficio?
> 
> Esto está descontado.... los grandes inversores... siguen dentro...... así que mejor sacamos un 40% y nos perdemos el 300% ?????
> 
> ...



Hay señor, señor... DP! es mi pastor... jajaja

Ufff...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Quien está preocupado...???? que objetivo/plazo nos marcamos para ser millonarios con las ARIADs????? acaso solo ibamos a venderlas con +40% de beneficio?
> 
> Esto está descontado.... los grandes inversores... siguen dentro...... así que mejor sacamos un 40% y nos perdemos el 300% ?????
> 
> ...




Todo es cuestión de Timing, se podía haber hecho plusvalía y ahora volver a entrar 

Esta semana las vendes ya verás.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Oct 2009)

Wata -19,44% la hostia es de proporciones bíblicas... creo que vendo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Quien está preocupado...???? que objetivo/plazo nos marcamos para ser millonarios con las ARIADs????? acaso solo ibamos a venderlas con +40% de beneficio?
> 
> Esto está descontado.... los grandes inversores... siguen dentro...... así que mejor sacamos un 40% y nos perdemos el 300% ?????
> 
> ...



Yo sí que me lamento por lo que está sucediendo por estar dentro...

Creo que eres demasiado optimista DP, esta semana vendemos todos las Ariad.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wata -19,44% la hostia es de proporciones bíblicas... creo que vendo.



Level2StockQuotes.com - Level 2 Quotes and Charts
Esto ha cambiado... pon ahí hytm...


----------



## Catacrack (26 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> ING cae un 18%....



Metele pero largos!!!

A mi las ARIAs no me preocupan. Si bajan mucho mas cargare para rebajar la media. Mientras tanto a comer palomitas.

Total 27.700accs no me va a quitar de pobre pero me puede hacer algo mas rico.


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Luca.. quien tiene la certerza de que iban a bajar... quien se iba a quedar sin volver a comprar... lo mismo entrabamos de nuevo en valores de 2.40 2.30 ... no puedes engañar al sistema.

Llevamos unos días atacando al sector de las smallcaps ... desde el miércoles... hay bajadas generalizadas.

Opssss... por qué no te lamentas en HYTM... ibas ganando en 0.80USD ????? has tenido el arrojo para mantenerlas.... verdad????

Yo NO VENDERIA NADA, AHORA.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Metele pero largos!!!
> 
> A mi las ARIAs no me preocupan. Si bajan mucho mas cargare para rebajar la media. Mientras tanto a comer palomitas.
> 
> Total 27.700accs no me va a quitar de pobre pero me puede hacer algo mas rico.



No toco un largo ni con un palo...


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca.. quien tiene la certerza de que iban a bajar... quien se iba a quedar sin volver a comprar... lo mismo entrabamos de nuevo en valores de 2.40 2.30 ... no puedes engañar al sistema.
> 
> Llevamos unos días atacando al sector de las smallcaps ... desde el miércoles... hay bajadas generalizadas.
> 
> ...



A mi lo que me mosquea es que ha llegado a caer un 25%... un 25%!! y el volumen no es gran cosa...

Aquí pasa algo y espero que no sea que me despluman jaja


----------



## pyn (26 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Total 27.700accs no me va a quitar de pobre pero me puede hacer algo mas rico.



ahí esta la clave y el problema de muchos, que las pérdidas sí te hacen pobre. Los que para ellos la inversión de ARIAD no era un problema si bajaban porque el capital en ellos es pequeño, hay otros que pusieron todas las esperanzas ahí...

Lo que no acabo de entender Luca, es que si no vendiste en su momento fue porque mirabas el largo plazo ¿no?Entonces ¿por que no sigues con ese pensamiento? En realidad sigues teniendo el mismo dinero ahora que cuando estuvieron a 2.80$ porque en ninguno de los dos momentos hiciste las plusvalías.


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Es el momento de recordarle lo que ocurrió con DNDN ... un intradía de 21 segundos que cayó -50% moviendo unos cuantos millones de acciones, al día siguiente... recuperó su precio normal.... luego dicen que el mercado no está manipulado... quien vendió... sigue GOLPEANDOSE sobre el teclado.... XD


----------



## LOLO08 (26 Oct 2009)

Pero no se había hablado de 1,80 como posible suelo en las Ariads..?? Recuerdo un grafico de Burney muy esclarecedor.
Seguimos con el plan, yo al menos,,, en las cercanias de los 1,80 compro.

Yo quiero salir de pobre.


----------



## pyn (26 Oct 2009)

Están cayendo muchas, mirad THLD la escalada que llevaba y mirad que correción en los últimos días:
Threshold Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Diegales (26 Oct 2009)

Esta se cambiaba en tiempos de las punto-com a $290. Creo que el que la traiga de entonces la considera una excelente inversion a largo plazo. 

Lo que no quita que a menos de un dolar no sea para pensarselo....



pyn dijo:


> Perforados los 0,80$ por acción da miedo dónde puede terminar:
> 
> Vion Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Pero sigue siendo un referente para el largo plazo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca.. quien tiene la certerza de que iban a bajar... quien se iba a quedar sin volver a comprar... lo mismo entrabamos de nuevo en valores de 2.40 2.30 ... no puedes engañar al sistema.
> 
> Llevamos unos días atacando al sector de las smallcaps ... desde el miércoles... hay bajadas generalizadas.
> 
> ...



Estuve en verde 2 días el resto puro rojo, promedié hace no mucho y me como esta bajada.. claro que me lamento....

Creo que voy a tener que pasar de esto forzosamente, con el riesgo de perderlo todo por no mirarlo, pero como no soy rico, no me está sentando muy bien estos palos, así que efectúo la "Operación Apolo Creed"

Cuando me recupere me volveré a pasar por aquí...


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Oct 2009)

Jajaja esto más que un foro de bolsa se parece a uno de Ex-alcohólicos jaja...

Menudas terapias de grupo... jajja


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Si, pero ARIAd... hemos corregido paulatinamente... no como esas "globos" que se están desinflando a pasos agigantados.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Oct 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Pero no se había hablado de 1,80 comno posible suelo en las Ariads..?? Recuerdo un grafico de Burney muy esclarecedor.
> Seguimos con el plan, yo al menos,,, en las cecanias de los 1,80 compro.
> Yo quiero salir de pobre.



El 1,78$ y el 1,80$ son los bastiones ARIAd-eros, el primero es el fibo61,8% de todo el movimiento desde mínimos, el 1,80$ es el último gap que le queda por cerrar, habrá que ver que hace ahí... si los pasa hacia abajo, volveríamos a los 0,72$. Mi opinión: Va a rebotar.

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Pero no se había hablado de 1,80 como posible suelo en las Ariads..?? Recuerdo un grafico de Burney muy esclarecedor.
> Seguimos con el plan, yo al menos,,, en las cercanias de los 1,80 compro.
> 
> Yo quiero salir de pobre.



yo lo comenté y sigo opinando igual. Una sacudida a tiempo para quitar gacelillas.


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Luca, confio que te recuperes -del shock--- y medites antes de cometer esa locura.... mis abuelo era de SORIA, y conozco el caracter ... eras de La Rioja, verdad?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Oct 2009)

Pecata minuta tiene que estar flipando,las tenia a 2,50 creo....pero vamos en peores plazas ha toreado


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Oct 2009)

Tonuel saca los nelsons:
Iberia,OHL,Sacyr,Bankinter...y el especial para ING


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Pecata minuta tiene que estar flipando,las tenia a 2,50 creo....pero vamos en peores plazas ha toreado



Y yo también 3 mil a 2.5 y mil más a 2.17.

Y si... en peores plazas, lo malo es que suelo salir corneado... jajaja


----------



## LOLO08 (26 Oct 2009)

Peores plazas del toreo hispano?? jajajajaajaj..

Me confieso: yo soy un TERRAqueo que compró a 112e.. Aprendí lo que era la bolsa a base de un ostión que me estuvo retumbando 1 añito. jajajajajajaj


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tonuel saca los nelsons:
> Iberia,OHL,Sacyr,Bankinter...y el especial para ING



saca saca, tonu


----------



## Catacrack (26 Oct 2009)

Aqui el que se esta llevando las ostias como panes soy yo, 27.700accs a una media de 2,25$. Y a eso sumarle el cambio €/$.


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Yo siempre digo que hay que sufrir para saber apreciarlo en el futuro, cuando uno NO está en una buena posición económica.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo siempre digo que hay que sufrir para saber apreciarlo en el futuro, cuando uno NO está en una buena posición económica.



Serás perraka... si tu siempre has sido rico  jaja

Bueno señores, me voy a sufrir un poco al gym... que llevo unos días sin ir por el mega-resfriado que tengo.

A la vuelta nos asustamos de nuevo
Chaop

Ah las Hytm... -11 y pico% desde los -25% : Ya te da hasta alegría jaja


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> saca saca, tonu



Reflota los certificados Tonuel,


----------



## until (26 Oct 2009)

Al menos el €/$ nos está dando un respiro....

Alguien del hilo opera a través de IG Markets, he abierto una cuenta y leyendo opiniones a través de google, como que se me están quitando las ganas de seguir con ellos,......,alguna recomendación..


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Opsss... Luca alegra ese cuerpo... el USD está recuperando.


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Netflix.. ha pegado una buena subida desde el jueves pasado... mejores resultados... PS3 SUPPORT... otros países como posibles aperturas, etc.


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Este vale , parte de las plusv que llevaba con ARIAd,,, hace un mes y 7 días.

http://www.elconfidencial.com/motor/porsche-turbo-sueno-161440-euros-20091026.html


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2009)

Roubini: "La nueva burbuja se está gestando en el precio del crudo y tendrá efectos devastadores" - 26/10/09 - 1646103 - elEconomista.es

Casi todo lo que tengo es en Energy...


----------



## until (26 Oct 2009)

Dp usted ha visto esta preciosidad....

Preciosidad


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Lo dejaremos en la wishlist.... lo mismo en navidad, tenemos mejores sentimientos....

Como poco estará por 1xx.xxx€


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2009)

1,91 usd -ARIA

la vida puede ser maravillosa...DP se cumplió mi pronóstico...


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Si... hemos caído 32% desde los 2.80 USD ....


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2009)

Esta sangrando todos los títulos...una recogida de huevos antes de un gran rebote es posible

Le cuesta mantenerse en los 10k al DJI


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2009)

ARIA a 1,87


----------



## Mulder (26 Oct 2009)

A las buenas noches!

Yo tengo ahora mismo un sistema para acciones que siempre me recomienda una al dia para entrar, aunque unicamente con largos porque solo se cumple bien en el mercado USAno, también me detectó la subida de MAP del otro día, pero con otras del Ibex no me ha ido tan bien (vaya timo). Hoy le tocaba el turno a American Express:

American Express Company - Google Finance

Manteniendo el tipo a pesar de las bajadas, no está mal, creo que voy a poner el sistema en práctica.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Oct 2009)

until dijo:


> Dp usted ha visto esta preciosidad....
> 
> Preciosidad



Un clasico las alas de gaviota,yo tengo un SLK 55 AMG


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2009)

Que AXP no esté en rojo, es anecdótico. De hecho la gráfica lleva bajando durante la sesión.

Hoy es una sesión patrocinada por Tonuel en toda regla


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Oct 2009)

Ya he palmado todas las ganancias de hoy gracias a Ariad y Onty, pillados long time hedge fund


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Al menos tendríamos que cerrar en los 1.90 USD .... si todas estas caídas se deben a los rumores sobre los recortes, tras la reforma sanitaria... dentro de poco, dejarán caer.... los millones de USD para el I+D.


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Vaya joiooosss en MTXX están subiendo la cot, con ordenes de compra de 200acs...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Oct 2009)

Menos mal que las farmas y bios eran valores defensivos.... que se defienden bien en el guano.... en usa es abrir cortos en estos pepinos,poner un stop ajustado y te hinchas a ganar pasta.


----------



## until (26 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Un clasico las alas de gaviota,yo tengo un SLK 55 AMG



Es automatico o manual?

Yo ando detrás de un descapotable 4 plazas y automático, el clk me gusta, y bmw esta haciendo unos cochazos....pero bueno, q esto parece forocoches!

Todavia espero que alquien me diga si ha operado/opera con IG Markets, y si ha tenido problemas con ellos, vamos que si son de fiar?

Un saludo!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No veo claro la vuelta a los 1.80USD ... la hubiesen llevado hace dos semanas,,, cuando ellos quieren,,, sube sin problemas, ellos llevan la cotización donde quieren... siempre hablando del vol actual.
> 
> El 5 noviembre hay una webconference con nuestro CEO...





donpepito dijo:


> En el momento que ARIAd, baje de 1.90USD vendo todas las acciones.



Las has podido vender Donpepito...? Hoy está habiendo mucho volumen...

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (26 Oct 2009)

Bueno si se me permite el offtopic, uno de mis sueños a realizar cuando empecé con esto de la bolsa fue poder hacerme con un lotus exige...


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2009)

Sé que puede sonar a cachondeo, pero no lo es.

Es ahora uno de los mejores momentos para pillar ARIAs e incluso aumentar su exposición, sin embargo sigue siendo una adquisición con mucho riesgo y que se resolverá entre esta semana y la otra.


----------



## bertok (26 Oct 2009)

until dijo:


> Es automatico o manual?
> 
> Yo ando detrás de un descapotable 4 plazas y automático, el clk me gusta, y bmw esta haciendo unos cochazos....pero bueno, q esto parece forocoches!
> 
> ...



Yo trabajo con ellos en CFD's.

Sin ningún problema y son un pelín carillos.

Otros foreros te podrán dar más información


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

No... antes lo he expuesto.... en otro hilo anterior..... NO VOY A VENDER... me voy a estrellar con todo el equipo. XD

Me hubiese preocupado si BARCLAYS / INDEX hubiesen vendido... es cuestión de FE.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No... antes lo he expuesto.... en otro hilo anterior..... NO VOY A VENDER... me voy a estrellar con todo el equipo. XD
> 
> Me hubiese preocupado si BARCLAYS / INDEX hubiesen vendido... es cuestión de FE.



Ya somos 2,de perdidos al rio :


----------



## bertok (26 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No... antes lo he expuesto.... en otro hilo anterior..... NO VOY A VENDER... me voy a estrellar con todo el equipo. XD
> 
> Me hubiese preocupado si BARCLAYS / INDEX hubiesen vendido... es cuestión de FE.




Con 2 cojones. 
Hay que arriesgar, ya no es momento de vender ..... tenía que haber sido antes.

Ahora hay más que ganar que perder.


----------



## until (26 Oct 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Yo trabajo con ellos en CFD's.
> 
> Sin ningún problema y son un pelín carillos.
> 
> Otros foreros te podrán dar más información



Muchas Gracias! Es que he leido opiniones por internet preocupantes, tales como que en los indices hacen saltar los stops (a su favor) y que si tienes trayectoria ganadora te expulsan de la plataforma:

Como si al no comprar los subyacentes de los CFDS su negocio está en que tu pierdas el capital!


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Si... ahora las plusv... no creo que lleguen al 1% en ARIAd... es "como si hubiesemos retrocedido en el tiempo" reset counter. XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Oct 2009)

until dijo:


> Es automatico o manual?
> 
> Yo ando detrás de un descapotable 4 plazas y automático, el clk me gusta, y bmw esta haciendo unos cochazos....pero bueno, q esto parece forocoches!
> 
> ...



Es automatico 7 V,el motor tiene muchoooo par,por eso no le ponen embrague, aunque tiene levas en el volante para cambiar tu,en manual los cambios son bastante lentos,lo bueno del coche es que estas sentado sobre el eje trasero y en carretera de curvas es muy divertido,para mi gusto se queda un pelin justo de chasis entrando fuerte en las curvas,ademas aun siendo un biplaza es bastante practico y muy poco cantoso,pocos saben que esconde 400cv debajo del capo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Oct 2009)

until dijo:


> Muchas Gracias! Es que he leido opiniones por internet preocupantes, tales como que en los indices hacen saltar los stops (a su favor) y que si tienes trayectoria ganadora te expulsan de la plataforma:
> 
> Como si al no comprar los subyacentes de los CFDS su negocio está en que tu pierdas el capital!



Si quieres operar con CFDs sobre acciones del Ibex/Eurostoxx50 te recomiendo interdin,no tienen horquilla de precios ni mierdas de esas,el precio es el de mercado,como si estubieras comprando-vendiendo acciones.


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Short Interest

Hemos subido el % de cortos sobre la acción.

Vamos a sacar unos cuantos miles de litros d zumo -cortos... en breve. XD


----------



## tonuel (26 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tonuel saca los nelsons:
> Iberia,OHL,Sacyr,Bankinter...y el especial para ING





azkunaveteya dijo:


> saca saca, tonu





Pepitoria dijo:


> Reflota los certificados Tonuel,





Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy es una sesión patrocinada por Tonuel en toda regla





*Voy... voy... es que me habeis pillado en el baño...* 



OHL -7,65%
Iberia -5,93%
Bankinter -4,86%
Sacyr -4,36%





*Que recuerdos diosssss... Cómete ésto Manoloooo...*






Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *Voy... voy... es que me habeis pillado en el baño...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Metele el 18% a ING....

Por cierto vas a certificar el nasdaq???


----------



## until (26 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Si quieres operar con CFDs sobre acciones del Ibex/Eurostoxx50 te recomiendo interdin,no tienen horquilla de precios ni mierdas de esas,el precio es el de mercado,como si estubieras comprando-vendiendo acciones.



Gracias, lo que me interesaba era los CFDS sobre indices, ejemplo en el Ibex operas con garantia desde los 200 €, un euro por punto del Ibex, y con 2000 €, 10 € por punto, me parecia interesante....

Supongo que abriré cuenta en interdin, hay buenas opiniones de ella y que acabaré en interactive broker que dicen que es canela fina


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *Voy... voy... es que me habeis pillado en el baño...*



¿haciendo guano fresco ?


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

OHL... ampliación de capital 40millones de nuevas acciones... calculo que para diciembre las veremos en el mercado.


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Curioso... 102.000acs en AH .ARIAd. 100.500acs a 1.93USD

<table class="AfterHoursPagingContents" name="AfterHoursPagingContents_Table" id="AfterHoursPagingContents_Table"><tbody><tr><td>16:19 </td> <td> $ 1.9332 </td> <td style="text-align: right;">85,500</td> </tr> <tr class="genTablealt"> <td>16:11 </td> <td> $ 1.85 </td> <td style="text-align: right;">167</td> </tr> <tr> <td>16:11 </td> <td> $ 1.9332 </td> <td style="text-align: right;">15,000</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## tonuel (26 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Métele el 18% a ING....



Toma... para que se vea bien...


ING -18,00%






Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Por cierto vas a certificar el nasdaq???



El límite en los americanos lo tengo en caidas del 20% para arriba... certificar menos es de pobres... hay mucho chicharro... ya sabes...


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Di que sí, Tonuel... muy pronto verás el +150% de subida en un día... ve encargando ese sello.


----------



## tonuel (26 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿haciendo guano fresco ?



Más o menos...


ya tenia unos dias... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (26 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Di que sí, Tonuel... muy pronto verás el +150% de subida en un día... ve encargando ese sello.



Certificar subidas son merecedoras de empalamiento según mi religión... si quiere sellarlo usted... ándese con ojo...



Lo que espero ver un dia de estos es el * -100% *... :


Ese maravilloso dia os regalaré todos los papelitos que querais de tan majestuosa e importante compañia... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Ya están preparando el parche.... antes que la herida:

* Matrixx Initiatives, Inc. Issues FY 2010 Revenue Guidance In Line With Analysts' Estimates; Comments On H2 2010 Earnings Guidance
4:04pm EDT *

Matrixx Initiatives, Inc. announced that due to the loss of nasal Cold Remedy product sales, the Company is executing operating plans that reflect fiscal 2010 revenue in the $65-$70 million range. In addition, due to increased marketing between November and March and higher legal expense, the Company expects to incur a net loss in the second half of 2010. According to Reuters Estimates, analysts on an average are expecting the Company to report revenues of $67 million for fiscal 2010.


----------



## donpepito (26 Oct 2009)

Los expolia-cazatesoros... están en los abismos:

Odyssey Marine Exploration, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2009)

Tonuel es responsable del sentimiento negativo del mercado, tal cual.

No se busque más.


----------



## tonuel (26 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tonuel es responsable del sentimiento negativo del mercado, tal cual.
> 
> No se busque más.




Si te contará lo que he estado haciendo hoy... 


muhahahahahahaha...



Saludos


----------



## LOLO08 (26 Oct 2009)

Y krujire??? que no se asoma hoy por aquí???..:

Pues yo pienso, y a la espera de que baje un poquito mas, en ariad, es para entrarle duro. Los famosos 1,80 están ahí.


----------



## Efren (26 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> yo tengo un SLK 55 AMG



Hablando de MB el dia que ARIA cae de los 2$ 

Como recuperen un poco yo también las voy a vender, no me fío del cambio €/$ que pueda haber en diciembre


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Y krujire??? que no se asoma hoy por aquí???..:
> 
> Pues yo pienso, y a la espera de que baje un poquito mas, en ariad, es para entrarle duro. Los famosos 1,80 están ahí.



Pero si está presente...

Loc@s por el nasdaq


----------



## chollero (27 Oct 2009)

se os va a quedar la cara como al broker de mi avatar, yo que ustedes cerraba largos ya mismo


----------



## until (27 Oct 2009)

Les paso unos analisis del Visual Chart, de ARIAD


----------



## Burney (27 Oct 2009)

Menudo desastre habeis hecho esta tarde jodios. No me acordé de poner el stop en las ARIAs y me he quedado pillado. Cagonmismuelas... ahora a esperar un rebote-pullback a la zona de 2 euros para largarme...

Ahi subo el grafico del ibex actualizado. Nivel clave el 11500 que es donde está la directriz alcista (en el SAN el 11,15). Creo que en el primer toque rebotará... salvo que los futuros usa vengan muy rojos por tembleques en las bolsas asiaticas.

Si se pierde esa directriz habrá nelsons a cascoporro.







Por cierto, recordad que el miercoles el SAN presenta resultados...


----------



## until (27 Oct 2009)

Buenos Dias!

El BBVA ganó en los nueve primeros meses del año 4.179 millones de euros, lo que supone un recorte del 3,3 por ciento frente a las ganancias obtenidas en el mismo periodo de 2008, informó hoy la entidad a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores.


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy tenemos que bajar primero para girarnos esta tarde y subir, al menos eso es lo más probable que veo.

Recuerdo a todo el mundo que la sesión de los gringos empieza a las 14:30.


----------



## donpepito (27 Oct 2009)

Buenos días.

GAMESA esta actuando de la misma forma que hace unos meses, hoy VESTAS ha presentado sus resultados +70% ....


----------



## pyn (27 Oct 2009)

GAMESA da miedo... hoy estaba subiendo un 4% cuando el índice estaba en rojo y ahora no llega al 3% estando en verde. Algo traman (yo creo que como pierda los 12€ se muere).


----------



## Burney (27 Oct 2009)

Buenos dias:

Tengo una pequeña compra en A3TV a 5,63.

NHH por la zona del 3,70 también sería interesante para un rebote hasta el 4 y poco pero me decanto por A3TV por las divergencias alcistas intradiarias que tiene.

Eso si, confiando que aguante la directriz en 11500... si lo pierde me salgo volando.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Oct 2009)

Vaya tela,en pleno guano y solo estoy corto en POP :
De momento espero,a ver si sube y cargo mas,o que pierda el ibex los 11500


----------



## donpepito (27 Oct 2009)

HL.... hoy no hay wano del bueno...


----------



## Catacrack (27 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vaya tela,en pleno guano y solo estoy corto en POP :
> De momento espero,a ver si sube y cargo mas,o que pierda el ibex los 11500



Yo cerraria el corto del pop para abrirlo mas arriba, igual que no es facil superar los 12000 tampoco quieren perder los 11500. Y como USA abra verde tenemos rebote del bueno.


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vaya tela,en pleno guano y solo estoy corto en POP :
> De momento espero,a ver si sube y cargo mas,o que pierda el ibex los 11500



Al menos disfruta de las plusvalías, para una que te sale bien no te quejes, que el guano no avisa. De todas formas salte cuando veas que tienes un buen beneficio porque yo tampoco veo esto hoy para bajar, aunque aun tenemos un mínimo pendiente de hacer, o eso creo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Al menos disfruta de las plusvalías, para una que te sale bien no te quejes, que el guano no avisa. De todas formas salte cuando veas que tienes un buen beneficio porque yo tampoco veo esto hoy para bajar, aunque aun tenemos un mínimo pendiente de hacer, o eso creo.



Tengo un buen margen en pop me puse corto en 6.68, momento las aguanto.
Por impaciente ayer cerre san y mapfre y hoy les podia haber sacado un buen pico.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo cerraria el corto del pop para abrirlo mas arriba, igual que no es facil superar los 12000 tampoco quieren perder los 11500. Y como USA abra verde tenemos rebote del bueno.



El pop es un cadaver andante,si sube le meto mas,estas las dejo hasta que vuelva a los 3 euros jajajajaja

Tu estabas largo en pop?????


----------



## Catacrack (27 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El pop es un cadaver andante,si sube le meto mas,estas las dejo hasta que vuelva a los 3 euros jajajajaja
> 
> Tu estabas largo en pop?????



Los cerre hace 10 dias con 8000€ de minusvalias.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Los cerre hace 10 dias con 8000€ de minusvalias.



Ponte corto,te las devolvera con creces...


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2009)

Nada..., ésto no cae ni a tiros... seguiremos intentándolo... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (27 Oct 2009)

Lo mismo decian de SACYR.. cadaver bursatil... cuando estaba en los 5,25€ ... y mira como está ahora... es un chicharro VIP. XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lo mismo decian de SACYR.. cadaver bursatil... cuando estaba en los 5,25€ ... y mira como está ahora... es un chicharro VIP. XD



A los precios actuales de las acciones,para un plazo medio-largo corto sin duda,yo para los 4 largos que tengo los dejo ahi hasta que recuperen,los doy como dinero perdido o largo plazo(5 años).Ya solo operare a corto.
A sacyr no le meto cortos por que no hay,le aparecio la virgen con lo del canal de panama,pero los banquitos lo van a tener muy negro el año que viene,sobre todo los medianos.
Ya veremos cuando empiezen las ampliaciones de capital y los recortes de dividendos...mira ayer ING como acabo por anunciar la ampliacion!


----------



## donpepito (27 Oct 2009)

SI... ING vuelve a ser un claro indicador wanonero... pero en ESPAÑA... nunca veremos esas caídas... ... quien controla el xiringo ... tiene el service manual de todo el iBEX! XD


----------



## donpepito (27 Oct 2009)

ARIAD to Present at the Oppenheimer 20th Annual Healthcare Conference | Business Wire


----------



## chollero (27 Oct 2009)

os habeis tirado todos por el balcon ya?


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2009)

A las buenas tardes!


De momento nos caemos por un dato que acaba de salir, pero creo que hemos tocado suelo, ahora veremos que pasa.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Oct 2009)

Juer con las Onty,se van a los 0.50 entonces promediare....


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2009)

SAN está empezando a flaquear

Haganse los cortos


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ARIAD to Present at the Oppenheimer 20th Annual Healthcare Conference | Business Wire



Buenas tardes ^^!

DP! ¿has leído en el foro de yahoo el comentario de la coballa? Dice que está fantástico (me alegro por el...).

Esperemos que a los demás le vaya igual de bien que a este...

Un saludo

Hannibal... no mires más las Onty que la Ulcera te va a doler... jaja, ya subirán... total, algún día le tocarán a las nuestras...


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2009)

Mucho cuidado los osos, que las bajadas de estos días podrían ser un engaño y lo que están haciendo realmente es preparar una de las mayores subidas de los dos últimos meses.

De momento solo es una sospecha que tengo, pero ultimamente ando algo paranoico intentando ver más allá de lo que se ve.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mucho cuidado los osos, que las bajadas de estos días podrían ser un engaño y lo que están haciendo realmente es preparar una de las mayores subidas de los dos últimos meses.
> 
> De momento solo es una sospecha que tengo, pero ultimamente ando algo paranoico intentando ver más allá de lo que se ve.



Predique con el ejemplo y pongase largo si tiene 00


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mucho cuidado los osos, que las bajadas de estos días podrían ser un engaño y lo que están haciendo realmente es preparar una de las mayores subidas de los dos últimos meses.
> 
> De momento solo es una sospecha que tengo, pero ultimamente ando algo paranoico intentando ver más allá de lo que se ve.



Es normal que lo pienses, yo me di cuenta, tarde por cierto... que antes el combustible era intentar que las gacelillas vendieran sus 4 acciones. Ahora lo tienen mucho más sencillo, engañar a los cortos... estos apalancados, se ven obligados a comprar a cualquier precio.

Y esto va a durar muuucho más, cada vez irán cambiando las tácticas pero el fin va a ser el mismo. Machacar a los cortos, dinero fácil.

Es mi opinión... no estáis obligados criticarme, ni a decir cosas como "ni con un palo... " jaja

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (27 Oct 2009)

Si, he visto los avances del paciente que comentas.... respecto a las ONTy... ayer no recortaron demasiado... y las ANPIs van a por los 1.3x USD.

No descarto que volvamos a por los 1.85 USD en ARIAd hoy...


----------



## Catacrack (27 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Predique con el ejemplo y pongase largo si tiene 00



Abierto largos en mapfre


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Predique con el ejemplo y pongase largo si tiene 00



Ya lo hice, justo en el mínimo del día que ya tenía precalculado desde ayer.

Nice try! 

edito: Ya están protegidos los beneficios.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Es normal que lo pienses, yo me di cuenta, tarde por cierto... que antes el combustible era intentar que las gacelillas vendieran sus 4 acciones. Ahora lo tienen mucho más sencillo, engañar a los cortos... estos apalancados, se ven obligados a comprar a cualquier precio.
> 
> Y esto va a durar muuucho más, cada vez irán cambiando las tácticas pero el fin va a ser el mismo. Machacar a los cortos, dinero fácil.
> 
> ...



A mi me da igual que suba,los cortos que tengo estan con beneficios,si veo que sube lo cierro antes de que pierda pasta y ya me pondre corto mas arriba,a mi no me la meten mas,van a ganar dinero exprimiendo a su puta madre en una esquina,a mi ya no mas :


----------



## pyn (27 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No descarto que volvamos a por los 1.85 USD en ARIAd hoy...



La ultima vez que dp dió malas espectativas sobre ARIAd subimos bastante, hoy cerramos por encima de 2$.


----------



## Burney (27 Oct 2009)

buenas, veo que se me han hecho hace un rato las A3TV en 5,63...

a ver si tengo más suerte que la ultima vez que entré...

estamos en niveles casi criticos tanteando directrices alcistas importantes tanto en el sp como el el IBEX

de aqui puede nacer un rebotón o puede iniciarse el guano de verdad...

yo creo como Mulder que aún queda un arreón final.. en el SP500 por lo menos hasta el 1120...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Abierto largos en mapfre



Mapfre esta en una envolvente bajista,han escapado las agencias como las ratas,si mira el grafico de ayer y hoy meten unos viajes a la baja de mucho cuidado,como siempre usted largo en lo mas selecto,que tenga suerte!


----------



## donpepito (27 Oct 2009)

Hay que dar ejemplo con peq dosis de humildad.... el martes en NYC estará nuestro CEO en el ASTORIA HOTEL.... huele a noticias positivas.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mucho cuidado los osos, que las bajadas de estos días podrían ser un engaño y lo que están haciendo realmente es preparar una de las mayores subidas de los dos últimos meses.
> 
> De momento solo es una sospecha que tengo, pero ultimamente ando algo paranoico intentando ver más allá de lo que se ve.



Yo tengo más que claro que esto va a pasar.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2009)

Esperemos a Noviembre para esa subida, eso si.


----------



## donpepito (27 Oct 2009)

Luca... no era mañana cuando GTXI... confirmaba datos??? está en verde -ayer & hoy-


----------



## donpepito (27 Oct 2009)

Venga Luca... no me digas que has caído prisionero??? XD


----------



## donpepito (27 Oct 2009)

*Hace unos minutos en LUCA'S HOME.

My wife just left me .... cuz i lost our entire savings.... 


MENOS MAL q luca no tiene esposa. XD*


----------



## donpepito (27 Oct 2009)

EMOCIONES fuertes:

DARA BioSciences, Inc. - Google Finance

Comprueba el hist de la cot...


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *Hace unos minutos en LUCA'S HOME.
> 
> My wife just left me .... cuz i lost our entire savings....
> 
> ...



Joder, estos están locos... me recuerda al pivito que se apalanco a saco en Ctic o en Hbe y que ya no tenía remedio, que se iba a suicidar.

Deberían prohibir los apalancamientos.


----------



## donpepito (27 Oct 2009)

Eso son las llamadas manos débiles, que tanto nos gusta hablar sobre ellas -gacelillas burbuja.info trademark-.... entran al olor de las plusv inmediatas y tienen que vender a los pocos días.... es un gran problema.


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Eso son las llamadas manos débiles, que tanto nos gusta hablar sobre ellas -gacelillas burbuja.info trademark-.... entran al olor de las plusv inmediatas y tienen que vender a los pocos días.... es un gran problema.



El problema del gacelerío es que les puede la psicología (a mi me pasa también), ayer a Luca le dije que aguantara porque estaban creando un sentimiento psicológico extremo, que hoy las bolsas iban a subir. Espero que me haya hecho caso, cuando peor se ven las cosas es cuando peores decisiones se toman.


----------



## donpepito (27 Oct 2009)

De acuerdo... por eso hay que tener claro -que porcentaje de los ahorros- se pueden quedar a dormir el sueño de los justos.


----------



## donpepito (27 Oct 2009)

Los reverse splits... no son buenos para las small caps... PHMDD va a por los 2.00USD como no saquen un conejo de la chistera... ASAP!


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> De acuerdo... por eso hay que tener claro -que porcentaje de los ahorros- se pueden quedar a dormir el sueño de los justos.



por eso se debe evaluar el riesgo que conlleva cada operación...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Oct 2009)

Luca´s Status Report para los cotillas, comunicado oficial:

Luca no ha vendido nada

Luca no estaba apalancado

Luca no va a participar en el hilo hasta recuperarse de las posiciones, mientras será un mero espectador.

Perdidas de Luca: -18% en cartera de momento no se incrementan

Objetivo de Luca: Salir cuando pueda de las posiciones, si una posición sube mucho y compensa los valores negativos de las demás desacer las negativas y colocar stop profit para proteger la pasta.

Si todo esto se cumple, preparar maiz en el micro y observar el mercado, seguramente el LATIBEX.

GTXI subirá mucho de aquí al 15 de noviembre.


Saludos cordiales mamones....


----------



## donpepito (27 Oct 2009)

El cebo las plusv... ha sido efectivo.... the big money is coming!!!

Me alegra que sigas al pie de cañon... XD


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2009)

André Kostolany decía algo como:

- Si eres pobre DEBES especular
- Si no eres pobre NO DEBES especular
- Si eres rico PUEDES especular

Creo que viene muy bien a lo que estamos comentando


----------



## Sylar (27 Oct 2009)

La correlación entre Dow/SP/chulibex y el dolar parece más estrecha de lo que solía ser. Ayer coincidiendo con el guanillo, el euro bajó de 1,502x a 1,485x.

Parece que al $ le toca un rebotillo, antes de seguir hacia 1,75 $ / 1 Euro (y arrastrar a las bolsas en el subidón).

Hasta donde creeis que puede llegar el $ antes de darse la vuelta? 1,47? 1,45? 1,40?


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> André Kostolany decía algo como:
> 
> - Si eres pobre DEBES especular
> - Si no eres pobre NO DEBES especular
> ...



Kujiii ¿donde andas? No, nos digas que trabajando que sabemos lo de la Wii en la oficina... jaja

Bueno de momento el dolar subiendo = a Bueno para mi capital = Malo para mis vacaciones, dios este año es el último que voy a Brasil... el Real me va a matar.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2009)

Hoy el volumen se quedó por el camino...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Oct 2009)

Corto en SAN en 11.35


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2009)

SAN tiene que reventar 

lo malo es que de camino se lleva todo el ibex al hoyo


----------



## donpepito (27 Oct 2009)

Ya estoy por aquí... mucha calor y falditas cortitas en el cole... son los únicos cortos por ahora. XD


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2009)

que plomazo de sesión


----------



## donpepito (27 Oct 2009)

SPIKE traicionero TIPICO manipulation l----- de MTXX ... XD


----------



## donpepito (27 Oct 2009)

The same "investor" that supposedely bought 4.5 million shares. Here is how it works. The "investor" causes a rally in the stock which sent the price to $2 plus. At that point the Investor starts to short as many shares as they can up to 4.5 million and beyond. They are able to cover withe the shares the company sells to them for 1.30. The Investor now has downward momentum and has the pumpers turn to basher and start the assault we see today. The have made two aggressive short moves. One from 2.15 to 1.30 and another from 1.30 to where we are today. If the average short position in the first move was at 1.50, they would net .20 x 4.5 million. Not bad for a weeks work. The shares are already part of the float and the Investor never existed to begin with. The Investor is surely a hedge fund or Market Maker with an agenda. I recommend that everybody file a complaint with the SEC. I am.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2009)

Entre la semana que viene y la siguiente , como muy tarde, el dji tiene que pegar un subidón de la leche. No dudo que haya oscilaciones previas al "terremoto".


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Entre la semana que viene y la siguiente , como muy tarde, el dji tiene que pegar un subidón de la leche. No dudo que haya oscilaciones previas al "terremoto".



Yo creo que ese momento podría haber empezado esta misma tarde, hoy hemos llegado a una zona clave donde si nos caemos más no será para volver enseguida, al menos así lo veo yo.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que ese momento podría haber empezado esta misma tarde, hoy hemos llegado a una zona clave donde si nos caemos más no será para volver enseguida, al menos así lo veo yo.



Es posible, pero psicologicamente para el inversor puede quedar mejor reflejado con el cambio de mes.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2009)

una pregunta, ¿alguien sabe que pasa con Allianz, AZ?

lleva desde el viernes sin cotizar


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Oct 2009)

Ufff las acciones de Pecata están subiendo un 16%... algo es algo... al menos ya no se asustará tanto cuando vuelva jaja

Venga un buen cierre please...

¿Nos han achicado los avatares? Vaya mierda de Osito se me ha quedado...


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> una pregunta, ¿alguien sabe que pasa con Allianz, AZ?
> 
> lleva desde el viernes sin cotizar



Parece que esta es 'la semana' de las aseguradoras europeas 

¿nadie se ha planteado unos cortos en ellas?


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2009)

Las ENMD subiendo un 15% tras unos días de flaquear, esta la he visto siempre bien a medio plazo, para tomarsela con la misma filosofía que las Arias.

Entra dinero en ella y está en un excelente momento técnico, aunque no es mi intención 'venderla' (yo no compré) pero me queda la satisfacción de recomendarla cuando nadie sabía quien era.

EntreMed, Inc. - Google Finance

edito: Nada más postear se ha puesto en +19%, otro día de pump&dump


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Oct 2009)

NEWCMLDRUG.COM

En el Apartado de CML talk hay comentarios sobre el compuesto 534. Esto está publicado en el foro de yahoo, aunque no se si es bueno darle publicidad a este tipo de foros, por lo delicado que puede ser.

En fin.. usemos la info para hacer el bien, juas, en verdad es cierto... si invertimos en una compañía que alarga vidas... (ya paro... ).

Hasta mañana amigos y amigas (progre style)


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corto en SAN en 11.35



Muy bien hecho mi querido padawan... el lado oscuro va tomando posiciones... :



Saludos :


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2009)

La familia Lara salen de Vueling con la venta del 14,31% por 47 millones de euros - 27/10/09 - 1649360 - elEconomista.es

¿alguien lleva vueling?...plantea aterrizaje


----------



## donpepito (27 Oct 2009)

Desde mediados de JULIO, Chameleon... la llevó creo en cartera... en los niveles de 7.xx - 8.0x hace unas semanas ha llegado a los 14,00€ ... luego se ha estrellado a 11,xx€

VUELING... un chicharro con ordenes muy claritas de subir desde principios de enero... recuerdo que estaba a 5,xx€ ... MR PIQUÉ es un figura y los contactos, funcionan! XD


----------



## donpepito (27 Oct 2009)

Un respiro para los inversores overseas... EUR pá los niveles de 1.42€ en progreso!


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Un respiro para los inversores overseas... EUR pá los niveles de 1.42€ en progreso!



DP! ¿has leído el foro ese? Es interesantísimo lo que cuentan... parece una panacea el 534.

Estoy leyendo a la tal Roberta y leches me estoy alegrando por ella..


----------



## donpepito (27 Oct 2009)

Si... WATARU.... ese foro lo he puesto en alguna ocasión... siento respeto por los enfermos terminales.

Hay varios pacientes que están en los trials de ARIAd, vienen desahuciados del GLEEVEC... me reconforta conocer que las compuestos están dando resultados en estos casos.

Con GLEEVEC... tienen unos 5 años de prolongación -estimada- pero deben estar tomando el medicamento, de forma continuada.


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si... WATARU.... ese foro lo he puesto en alguna ocasión... siento respeto por los enfermos terminales.
> 
> Hay varios pacientes que están en los trials de ARIAd, vienen desahuciados del GLEEVEC... me reconforta conocer que las compuestos están dando resultados en estos casos.
> 
> Con GLEEVEC... tienen unos 5 años de prolongación -estimada- pero deben estar tomando el medicamento, de forma continuada.



Pues si, con total respeto. Me ha dado "cosa" por no decir verguenza leer sus historias en busca de información.

Lo que decías, había leído comentarios, pero no el foro en si.

Un saludo y buenas noches


----------



## donpepito (27 Oct 2009)

No debemos preocuparnos... los fondos involucrados... ya cuidan de la cotización, por su bien... XD

Llevamos casí 18 años en el sector BIOtech.... pronto veremos los resultados.


----------



## Burney (28 Oct 2009)

Marchando grafico actualizado del IBEX. Lo he puesto más de largo plazo para que se vea bien la importancia de la directriz alcista que hay en el 11500. Romperla a la baja sería letalmente bajista...

En el SP500 hay otra directriz alcista similar que está en el 1060... donde han sujetado hoy varias veces... así que ese nivel también es muy importante.


----------



## pyn (28 Oct 2009)

Buenos días,
el ibex se acerca a soportes clave para marcar tendencias, sigan atentos a sus pantallas.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2009)

Es caer SAN y el Ibex se va al hoyo...


----------



## tonuel (28 Oct 2009)

Disfruten del dia... se lo traigo recién fabricado... ya saben... 


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Disfruten del dia... se lo traigo recién fabricado... ya saben...
> 
> 
> Saludos



tschk tschk, esto empezó el 26, lunes, quedese con la fecha! que me llevo la porra


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Buenos días.

Esta semana puede ser bajista.... pero del comienzo de new wano... nada!

Solo es el momento para el reemplazo de nuevas gacelas... en los recortes... siempre entra dinero fresco.


----------



## tonuel (28 Oct 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tschk tschk, esto empezó el 26, lunes, quedese con la fecha! que me llevo la porra




Mejor no hablemos de previsiones sobre la llegada del big guano... 


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mejor no hablemos de previsiones sobre la llegada del big guano...
> 
> 
> Saludos



oiga que yo me mojé!  puse el 26, me basé en la cábala que dio alvin y tal...
de momento no va mal..

ya veremos, es jodido, sí, y mas viendo la morosidad "dada" por el SAN, del 3%...

me parece que le van a meter mano como siga diciendo estas cosas


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Oct 2009)

El ibex pierde los 11500,el San los 11....estoy corto.... jajajajajjaja

Hoy y mañana es el aniversario del Lunes y Martes negro de WS 28 y 29 octubre...

Mulder que tal sus largos?


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El ibex pierde los 11500,el San los 11....estoy corto.... jajajajajjaja
> 
> Hoy y mañana es el aniversario del Lunes y Martes negro de WS 28 y 29 octubre...
> 
> Mulder que tal sus largos?



Eres amo...

ten cuidado por la tarde


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Eres amo...
> 
> ten cuidado por la tarde



Llevo buen colchon,pero esto es solo el principio del fin....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Oct 2009)

Como estudioso del guano,hoy y mañana toca bajar,supuestamente el dia del rebote era ayer,y subimos una mierda,la regla general suele ser 2 dias de bajada fuerte,uno de subida debil,a veces se alternan e incluso hay 3 dias seguidos de bajada.... hoy el sp pierde los 1060, el ibex se va derechito a los 11200 asi que todavia pueden ganar dinerito a la baja,corto y a ganarrrrrrr


----------



## Burney (28 Oct 2009)

Buenos dias:

Estamos por debajo de la directriz alcista... en mi opinión si hay un rebote hasta el 11500 hay que aprovecharlo para abrir cortos (pullback a la directriz). En el SAN sería el 11,10-11,15.

He salido de las A3TV a 5.58, en cuanto he visto que el IBEX perdia la directriz y la venta ha sido fulminante. Otra vez me pasa que después de irle ganando al final he de salir por patas... : ahora a esperarla en 5,-5,20 (alguna vez acertaré ). Las jodias vienen de 7 y pico sin apenas haber rebotado lo más minimo...

PD: Ostia NHH un -9% :.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2009)

Vendido corto mini-IBEX de la semana pasada. 11902-11462 se acaba la onda4. Estad preparados para un buen rebote que nos llevará a máximos, a partir de ahí comenzará guanolandia...

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vendido corto mini-IBEX de la semana pasada. 11902-11462 se acaba la onda4. Estad preparados para un buen rebote que nos llevará a máximos, a partir de ahí comenzará guanolandia...
> 
> Saludos...



yo es que veo un doble techo en 12.000 hamijo.... y la perdida de los 500 como usa abra mal....


----------



## Antiparras (28 Oct 2009)

bonita caida del ibex con las ladrilleras tirando del carro


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo es que veo un doble techo en 12.000 hamijo.... y la perdida de los 500 como usa abra mal....



No me refería al Ibex...  hoy-mañana rebotaremos en el S&P hacia máximos... a partir de ahí corto de medio-largo plazo...

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (28 Oct 2009)

no os gusta ing?

a mi se me está cayendo la babilla, van a entrar unos eurillos en breve


----------



## Burney (28 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vendido corto mini-IBEX de la semana pasada. 11902-11462 se acaba la onda4. Estad preparados para un buen rebote que nos llevará a máximos, a partir de ahí comenzará guanolandia...
> 
> Saludos...



yo también pensaba que aún quedaba un tramo final al alza... pero la rotura de la directriz... (aunque es cierto que hasta que no se cierre no se puede dar por confirmada) 

te cuadra con tu analisis un posible recorte algo mayor y luego un tramo final hasta pullbackear la directriz, que para entonces estaría más arriba?


----------



## Burney (28 Oct 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> no os gusta ing?
> 
> a mi se me está cayendo la babilla, van a entrar unos eurillos en breve



si pierde el 8,50.... pasa a ser bajista... 

con el volumen de venta de estos dias... y viendo como varios indices parecen con intenciones serias de romper directrices alcistas importantes... yo no compraria...


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2009)

A los buenos días!



Burney dijo:


> Marchando grafico actualizado del IBEX. Lo he puesto más de largo plazo para que se vea bien la importancia de la directriz alcista que hay en el 11500. Romperla a la baja sería letalmente bajista...
> 
> En el SP500 hay otra directriz alcista similar que está en el 1060... donde han sujetado hoy varias veces... así que ese nivel también es muy importante



Tengo la sospecha desde hace un tiempo que estamos corrigiendo para tomar un nuevo impulso alcista. Haremos, tal vez, una serie de roturas falsas para volver a subir de nuevo a máximos y pasarlos, va a ser una juerga y ya queda muy poco para ello, nos marearán a base de bien.


----------



## Burney (28 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> Tengo la sospecha desde hace un tiempo que estamos corrigiendo para tomar un nuevo impulso alcista. Haremos, tal vez, una serie de roturas falsas para volver a subir de nuevo a máximos y pasarlos, va a ser una juerga y ya queda muy poco para ello, nos marearán a base de bien.



podría ser... ahora mismo estoy más perdido que un jugador del Madrid en un campo de futbol...  (y conste que soy del Madrid a muerte pero es que tela... 

pero las roturas de directrices son roturas de directrices... con lo que eso supone tecnicamente hablando... 

PD: Ahora recuerdo que hace unos meses también hubo una rotura de directriz y luego nos volvieron a meter por encima...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2009)

con la salvedad que el SAN está cayendo de lo lindo

me da miedo nuestra recuperación hispanistán


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> con la salvedad que el SAN está cayendo de lo lindo
> 
> me da miedo nuestra recuperación hispanistán



no te preocupes que ya tienen alguna noticia para mañana preparada


----------



## chameleon (28 Oct 2009)

Burney dijo:


> PD: Ahora recuerdo que hace unos meses también hubo una rotura de directriz y luego nos volvieron a meter por encima...



estamos en una situación arriesgada. seguir bajando sería muy muy malo
pero ahora mismo los mercados están sobrevendidos. las directrices están para eso, para traspasarlas. no pasa nada.

me gustan las bajadas verticales, ha aguantado el 8,35 y ha empezado a entrar dinero. fijaos que el volumen es mucho mayor que el de ayer, pero no baja casi nada. 
si están echando gacelas, cuando abran los americanos, harán como cuando bajó a 4 en marzo, un par de días asustando y arriba

si quieren deshacerse de papel, no pueden hacerlo en una bajada tan vertical, tienen que subirla

PD: orden de compra en la media móvil 200 ING 7,81


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Oct 2009)

Yo creo que ya hemos visto maximos,de aqui al infierno.
Lo del SAN no tiene nombre,se han tripeado posiciones de 300k acc a la baja sin pestañear,si baja el san que sera de los demas.
Yo me la juego y dejo correr las ganancias de los cortos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Oct 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> estamos en una situación arriesgada. seguir bajando sería muy muy malo
> pero ahora mismo los mercados están sobrevendidos. las directrices están para eso, para traspasarlas. no pasa nada.
> 
> me gustan las bajadas verticales, ha aguantado el 8,35 y ha empezado a entrar dinero. fijaos que el volumen es mucho mayor que el de ayer, pero no baja casi nada.
> ...



Del papel ya se lo soltaron estos dias atras hamijo


----------



## Burney (28 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> con la salvedad que el SAN está cayendo de lo lindo
> 
> me da miedo nuestra recuperación hispanistán



por lo pronto es el propio SAN el que aguanta el valor...

BSN MA 2.033.141 484.224 1.548.917
MVR MA 1.470.684 235.562 1.235.122

hay que tener en cuenta que en 11,15 tenia un soporte importantisimo... tecnicamente ha dejado de ser alcista de c/p...

por si acaso acabo de pillar un corto en el futuro a 10,97.

A lo que tengo que añadir los 8 puts que pillé hace unas semanas cuando estaba en 11,2x...


----------



## Caída a Plomo (28 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> Tengo la sospecha desde hace un tiempo que estamos corrigiendo para tomar un nuevo impulso alcista. Haremos, tal vez, una serie de roturas falsas para volver a subir de nuevo a máximos y pasarlos, va a ser una juerga y ya queda muy poco para ello, nos marearán a base de bien.



Yo tengo la sospecha de que la mayoría de los valores del IBEX y resto de la bolsa llevan un tiempo goteando a la baja tontamente. Poquito a poco como para que el gacelerío no se entere, pero bajando con paso firme


----------



## pyn (28 Oct 2009)

Nos hemos dejado 1 gap, así que tarde o temprano tendremos que rebotar para cerrarlo.


----------



## Burney (28 Oct 2009)

Próximo soporte: 11250.


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Oct 2009)

no tenian fé


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Oct 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Yo tengo la sospecha de que la mayoría de los valores del IBEX y resto de la bolsa llevan un tiempo goteando a la baja tontamente. Poquito a poco como para que el gacelerío no se entere, pero bajando con paso firme



Primero soltaron todo lo que no pesa en el ibex,subiendo los banquitos para que no se note,hoy suelta de bancos,y les queda telefonica para el fin de fiesta.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Oct 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> no tenian fé



Yo si :


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Oct 2009)

ferrovial cintra ohl.... etc.... -7%

lascosas, es dificil que cayendo esto vaya a a haber rebote, mira el resto de graficos de estas empresas tambein, no se no se


el grafico del POP no pinta nada bueno por ejemplo, ni el de BAN


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Oct 2009)

Joder como me lo estoy pasando hoy,ha merecido la pena la espera, JODETE BOTAS!!!

Tonuel te estoy vengando jajajajajaja


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2009)

Tonuel, ¿no hueles un apetecible guano en el ibex?, uhmm


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Oct 2009)

Tonuel se esta tocando...


----------



## Caída a Plomo (28 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Primero soltaron todo lo que no pesa en el ibex,subiendo los banquitos para que no se note,hoy suelta de bancos,y les queda telefonica para el fin de fiesta.



Exacto, lo has clavado. No hay más que ver la evolución de los más ligeros y sin embargo los índices parecían decir lo contrario. Un ardid dirigido a las ingenuas gacelas que habrán caído en esta emboscada 

Es hora de cortos y de caer, ¡¡¡¡ _*A las barricadassss *_!!!!


----------



## Catacrack (28 Oct 2009)

Pues yo cerre cortos el viernes para abrir largos y estoy que no me puedo ni sentar. Este mes R4 va a repartir vaselina entre algunos clientes.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2009)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Exacto, lo has clavado. No hay más que ver la evolución de los más ligeros y sin embargo los índices parecían decir lo contrario. Un ardid dirigido a las ingenuas gacelas que habrán caído en esta emboscada
> 
> Es hora de cortos y de caer, ¡¡¡¡ _*A las barricadassss *_!!!!



De caer por un rato, si

de más de hoy y mañana no


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> De caer por un rato, si
> 
> de más de hoy y mañana no



apunta "esta correccion"

daimler -7%
SAP -7%
Credit Agr -5%
ing -5%
axa -5%
aegon -5%
crh -5%
cristalera franchute -5%


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> apunta "esta correccion"
> 
> daimler -7%
> SAP -7%
> ...



Suelen venir acompañadas de subidas fuertes, esto no va a petar


----------



## Mendrugo (28 Oct 2009)

*La barra bajista de hoy...*

La pérdida del 11.500 en cierre,pudiera confirmarnos que los 12000 de IBEX, sea techo de esta última subida que arrancó el pasado mes de marzo.

Roto el 11500, nos queda continuación de bajada hasta los entornos del 11200, donde justo hay un soporte coincidente con el hueco dejado el día 4 del pasado mes de septiembre.


----------



## Burney (28 Oct 2009)

virgen santa del amor hermoso

NHH 3,39 :

y pensar que hace como una semana y poco estaba vigilando si rompia al alza el 4,60 para entrar largo... :


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

NHH, tienes una perdidas tremendas... es normal la caída de hoy.


----------



## chudire (28 Oct 2009)

bueno bueno...parece que huele un poco a guano, ergo es hora de volver al hilo...


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Oct 2009)

Buenos días
Parece que de momento el dólar no quiere morir.
Coincido con los que ven el 11200 como nivel crítico para abrir cortos duraderos.Confirmaría el doble techo.
Yo creo en un nuevo máximo a tocar el fibo 50% o la directriz bajista principal en el DJI,o ambas.
Por precio ya se alcanzó el objetivo de la proyección del famoso HCH fallido en 9987.Si llega a la directriz le veremos tocar la zona 10300 si mantiene el ángulo de subida.
Paciencia,palomitas y surf


----------



## Desencantado (28 Oct 2009)

No entiendo de bolsa (y se nota cada vez que abro la boca), pero...

...no huele hoy a guano que jode? Tiene pinta de ser uno de esos days-to-be-remembered. Miedo me da Wall-Street, que si no me equivoco tiene hoy mucho que rememorar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

Me da miedo la apertura USA de hoy...

Mirad el tipo de cambio: 12:41: 1,4773 $ 0,0035 (0,24%)

Que putada, pillado estoy y no puse los cortos que tenía pensados para ABG...


----------



## Mendrugo (28 Oct 2009)

Burney dijo:


> virgen santa del amor hermoso
> 
> NHH 3,39 :
> 
> y pensar que hace como una semana y poco estaba vigilando si rompia al alza el 4,60 para entrar largo... :




Está claro en el gráfico semanal la formación del canal bajista y el último toque en la parte superior.

Próximos soportes 2,40, y 1,80


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Luca estás de suerte... hay cortos de ABENGOA / CINTRA en RT4... a las 14:30 vendes todo lo del NASDAQ y vuelves a casa!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca estás de suerte... hay cortos de ABENGOA / CINTRA en RT4... a las 14:30 vendes todo lo del NASDAQ y vuelves a casa!



Deduzco que es lo que está haciendo usted...

No me puedo permitir semejantes pérdidas, esperemos a ver qué hacen mis mierdabios...

De momento ARIA en el PM en negativo again...


----------



## luisfernando (28 Oct 2009)

ING otra día consecutivo en perdidas, ahora en -4%, volvemos a los viejos tiempos ???

Por cierto, en los tiempos de "ahora" ya no pueden ayudar a los bancos, antes era un espejismo, ahora todos se tendrán que unir o hundir 

Si Wall Street no lo permite...


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Nada de eso.... mantengo posiciones.... grandes riesgos, grandes beneficios.


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Depende de las ganas que tengas de centimear hoy en ARIAd... suelen actuar de la misma forma... sueltan al principio con las subidas ... recompran al cierre.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Depende de las ganas que tengas de centimear hoy en ARIAd... suelen actuar de la misma forma... sueltan al principio con las subidas ... recompran al cierre.



Si al final puedo escapar del tema sin perder o ganando algo creo que dejaré el Nasdaq... y si pegun pelotazo también... no está el patio para jugársela con el tipo de cambio...

Suponiendo que tengamos meganoticias en Noviembre, no vamos a pasar de 2,20 USD...


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Ya lo veremos... desde los 1.78 de mediados agosto al 14 septiembre.... subimos +60% en un mes aprox.

Por qué ahora iba a ser diferente... indistintamente de como esten ahora los mercados. ???

Dependerá en parte de las noticias de los prox meses.


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Venga Luca... que he comprado 100acs para que tengamos el PM en VERDE. XD...


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Oct 2009)

Buenas tardes ^^!

DP! ¡Qué descarado! 6000 contra 100 ... jaja

Ains... esta tarde se prevé dura muuy dura...

Paciencia que Noviembre ya está aquí, y esperemos que no la cague nuestro CEO en este congreso. Queremos buenos datos... jaja

Un saludo

Edito: Tenías que haber sido más sutil y haber esperado a los últimos 15 minutos antes de la sesión...


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Los largos de ayer los cerré con beneficios, esta mañana he abierto un corto pero me han saltado el stop y eso que he acertado con la tendencia.

A estas horas aun nos queda algo de bajada que hacer, pero el suelo ya está cerca, estaría en el 1040 del S&P y alrededor del 2750 en el Stoxx. Ahí tendremos rebotes considerables.

Si se sigue bajando a los botes salvavidas, mujeres guapas y analistas técnicos primero 

Yo no creo que este sea el guano definitivo ni mucho menos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

Estoy mirando fundamentales de Telvent Abengoa y Befesa...

Los resultados del Q3 de Telvent van a ser muy buenos... ha roto la tendencia alcista que tenía a largo plazo, si llega al soporte de 23 USD puede ser muy interesante entrar, recordemos que tiene un objetivo hasta 37 USD.


----------



## Burney (28 Oct 2009)

ya estamos por el 11500...

ahora veremos si se supera claramente y ha sido una rotura falsa, o si es un pullback a la directriz bajista y nos vamos hacia abajo hasta, como poco, el 11250...


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Han colocado ya el paquete de acciones de TELVENT?


----------



## tonuel (28 Oct 2009)

Burney dijo:


> ya estamos por el 11500...
> 
> ahora veremos si se supera claramente y ha sido una rotura falsa, o si es un pullback a la directriz bajista y nos vamos hacia abajo hasta, como poco, el 11250...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Oct 2009)

El Banco central noruego sube tipos interes 25 puntos,al 1,5%

BCE the next jajajajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Han colocado ya el paquete de acciones de TELVENT?



Sí, la cotización lo ha descontado. 27,25 USD.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Oct 2009)

De Carpatos:


Otra cosa que me llamó la atención de mis conversaciones de ayer con operadores de los que mueven mucho dinero, fue la frase que me dijo uno de ellos. Querido Jose, tenemos que cambiar el chip, el mercado no es el que era... antes luchábamos unos contra los otros pero ahora luchamos hombres contra máquinas, y esto no le pidamos que se mueva con lógica.

Y tiene razón. Me pone los pelos de punta, el ver como veo cada día, cómo los hedge siguen conectando programas automáticos raros al mercado. De esos programas a los que de a pie nunca llegaremos porque valen carísimos.

De verdad, que no me tachen de exagerado, cuando les digo que son las máquinas y sus algoritmos los que dominan el mercado. Si hay algo vital es el precio de cierre, eso hace saltar a muchas máquinas. Hay muchísimas también conectadas al precio de cierre semanal.

Es muy importante que conozcamos esto, por eso en el curso de trading de la semana que viene, traigo gente directamente de mesas de grandes instituciones, para que podamos conocer como se juega ahora, es vital para sobrevivir. Solo sabiendo lo que traman los leones podremos modificar nuestro trading convenientemente.

Hombres contra maquinas.....


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Oct 2009)

La gripe A no va a ser nada comparado con la alergia al tocho:

Mortgage Applications Slump for 3rd Straight Week - Real Estate * US * News * Story - CNBC.com


Y la morosidad...2ª ola en marcha...

High Foreclosure Rates Spread into New Metro Areas - Real Estate * US * News * Story - CNBC.com


----------



## DesdeVLC (28 Oct 2009)

Cayendo hoy un 1.25%


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Oct 2009)

Corto en TEF a 19,20


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

The Bull and Bear Story on GTx's Pending Drug Decision: BioBuzz | Drugs | Financial Articles & Investing News | TheStreet.com


----------



## Burney (28 Oct 2009)

acabo de salir de ARIA en 1,90. Acabo de recordar que en intradiario la directriz alcista esta en el 1,95 que es precisamente donde ayer nos pararon una y otra vez. Como hace pinta de pullback para seguir cayendo... y encima se han incrementado notablemente los cortos... prefiero asumir perdidas y esperar a ver si puedo entrar más abajo.

Suerte a los valientes que seguis dentro.


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Oct 2009)

ventade viviendas nuevas septiembre usa -3.6%::
CNBC live


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Oct 2009)

Aun queda bajada,por lo menos 15 puntitos del esepe


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

Mis pérdidas comienzan a ser esperpénticas...

las acciones van tan mal que ni ponen comentarios en el google....


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2009)

el nasdaq está jodido, muy jodido


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2009)

ARIA 1,86

menos mal que jamás ibamos a ver por debajo de los 2 usd


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

La última tendencia Bajista se resolvió a 0,91 en aria así que "Harvey nos pille confesaos"


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ARIA 1,86
> 
> menos mal que jamás ibamos a ver por debajo de los 2 usd



DP ya no es lo que era, le han afectado las plusvalías


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2009)

ya me parecía a mi que las bajadas de por la mañana eran demasiado

la tarde venía calentita

estamos en mínimos en todo, un reset completo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

Cuando toquen los minimos anuales igual amplío, creo que la semana que viene podré hacerlo XD...

Vaya tela...


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2009)

Las bajaditas de hoy las hacen de forma que poner un stop cerca es perderlo seguro, vaya forma de fastidiar a la gente, pasan el mínimo del día en 5 puntos y luego vuelven a pasar por el mismo nivel 5 puntos más para limpiar y vuelta abajo.

Así no hay forma, hay que operar con stops lejanos o quedarse fuera. De todas formas el plan del día se está cumpliendo bien.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Las bajaditas de hoy las hacen de forma que poner un stop cerca es perderlo seguro, vaya forma de fastidiar a la gente, pasan el mínimo del día en 5 puntos y luego vuelven a pasar por el 5 nivel 5 puntos más para limpiar y vuelta abajo.
> 
> Así no hay forma, hay que operar con stops lejanos o quedarse fuera. De todas formas el plan del día se está cumpliendo bien.



Si el plan es desplumar a Luca tenga por seguro que lo están consiguiendo.

Las bajadas de esta semana son acojonantes para la mierdavolumen que hay.

Wataru_ por si no te habías fijado: 

HYTM 0.431 -0.049 (-10.10%)


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2009)

Tonuel

sal a barrer un poco...

el guano se desparrama


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

Dónde tenían las ARIAD el GAP?

ARIA 1.83 -0.07 (-3.63%)


----------



## tonuel (28 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tonuel
> 
> sal a barrer un poco...
> 
> el guano se desparrama




Cuando empieza a desparramar lo que suelo hacer es echar más... 



Buenas noches y buena suerte...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

DP puesde dejar de vender las acciones y comentarnos qué hacen Barcleys & co?

Gracias.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Dónde tenían las ARIAD el GAP?
> 
> ARIA 1.83 -0.07 (-3.63%)



..y no es uno de los sectores que más duro le están dando


----------



## tonuel (28 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> DP puesde dejar de vender las acciones y comentarnos qué hacen Barcleys & co?
> 
> Gracias.





Pepitoria dijo:


> ..y no es uno de los sectores que más duro le están dando



joder con Ariad... a ver si le meto por el esfinter un mísil chicharril... 



Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2009)

¿donde están los cuidadores de las acciones? grrr


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿donde están los cuidadores de las acciones? grrr



Parece que buscando el disfraz de halloween 


Bueno, mis sensaciones de vender en el pánico eran correctas, ahora pillado hasta 2011...


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Ya he cargado unas cuantas miles... parece que ha hecho efecto en la cot. 

Luego no os lamenteis.... XD


----------



## chameleon (28 Oct 2009)

largo ing 8,55
a ver que sorpresita da mañana


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya he cargado unas cuantas miles... parece que ha hecho efecto en la cot.
> 
> Luego no os lamenteis.... XD



Lo he visto

de 1,86 a 1,88 en vertical

he pensado :"ese tiene que ser DP"


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

OCNF en MIN ... y DRYSHIP ... puede ser buena compra en los niveles de 5.00usd ... ANPI buscando de nuevo los 1.20 USD.

y DSCO pullback a los 0.50 USD


----------



## tonuel (28 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Lo he visto
> 
> de 1,86 a 1,88 en vertical
> 
> he pensado :"ese tiene que ser DP"




Ya veo ya... unos crian la fama y otros cardan la lana...:o


¿Y del pepino chicharril en los 1,83 que me dices...? :


Saludos :


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Están limpiando stops y acumulando... no hay muchas ventas... les cuesta soltar.

SQNM... buena compra para intradía... aunque hoy tienen precio de 1M ... de una denuncia -favorable-


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Están limpiando stops y acumulando... no hay muchas ventas... les cuesta soltar.
> 
> SQNM... buena compra para intradía... aunque hoy tienen precio de 1M ... de una denuncia -favorable-



yo me resisto a poner stop por eso mismo,...cualquier día te revientan tu posi


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

SQNM... he tenido un typo... me referia.... a que han ganado (de un pleito) 1M de USD.


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Oct 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> La gripe A no va a ser nada comparado con la alergia al tocho:
> 
> Mortgage Applications Slump for 3rd Straight Week - Real Estate * US * News * Story - CNBC.com
> 
> ...



mmm dale en el ppal tio!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Oct 2009)

Pongo el cazo en san en 10.90 44 centimos a la buchaca,recuerdos a los de las mesas del san jajajajaja


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Novavax and CPL Biologicals Break Ground on New Influenza Vaccine Manufacturing

NVAX cae ahora -6%


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Enhorabuena HL.. te ha salido perfecto el plan semanal.... XD


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

DELTA P. está acercandose ... quien las llevaba?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> DELTA P. está acercandose ... quien las llevaba?



Yo las llevo y a 1,80, no creo que me acerque a otra cosa que no sea la BANKRUPTCY 

SI LLEGA A 0,90 AMPLÍO


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Marchando una de chapter 11 bankruptcy, para Luca!!!


----------



## chameleon (28 Oct 2009)

el esepé tiene pinta de hacer un lateral de esos aburridísimos de 7 horas :


----------



## Burney (28 Oct 2009)

en 1,78-1,80 ARIA tenia un nivel clave de fibonacci además de un soporte

pero claro... con los mercados bajando y rompiendo directrices importantes... a saber si aguantará o no...

aqui ya mandan los HF que han abierto cortos a porrillo, y a saber cuando y donde van a dejar de tirarla y empezar a cerrar sus cortos...


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

No te preocupes... DP de vez en cuando ... compra acciones para unos cuantos meses... emulando el caso de MESA... CXM... serán para mis biznietos. XD


----------



## aksarben (28 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> OCNF en MIN ... y DRYSHIP ... puede ser buena compra en los niveles de 5.00usd ... ANPI buscando de nuevo los 1.20 USD.
> 
> y DSCO pullback a los 0.50 USD



Si no se va todo al guano, DRYS a ese precio no está mal...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Marchando una de chapter 11 bankruptcy, para Luca!!!



Expliqueme un poco esto y el "está llegando" de DPTR....

Si es por el capítulo de Principles of Corporate... ya lo conozco...

China busca empresas de drilling wells así que debería por lo menos de no bajar la Muy Zorra....


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

La otra vez, me faltaron O_O para comprar 600.000€ en DRYSHIP... a 4.8x USD... solo compré algunas para promediar... luego se ha ido a los 7.50USD como buena cumplidora de las OPTIONS.

Ahora está retrocediendo de nuevo... es una cot... para entrar con mucho capital... es fácil salirse... debido a que la mueven los traders y el negociado es tremendo!


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Delta P... ha sobrepasado su MIN de 1.50 USD de meses atrás, cuando ofrecieron las nuevas acciones.... IMHO creo que llegarán a los 1.1x USD para rebotar.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Oct 2009)

Corto en endesa y inditex,mantengo pop y tel


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Delta P... ha sobrepasado su MIN de 1.50 USD de meses atrás, cuando ofrecieron las nuevas acciones.... IMHO creo que llegarán a los 1.1x USD para rebotar.



Si rebota a 4 USD como la última vez no tengo inconveniente en aguantar como un campeón.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Oct 2009)

catacrack sigues largo en mapfre?


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Compramos algunas SOS... para jugar unos días... en la subasta la tiran un poquito+


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Compramos algunas SOS... para jugar unos días... en la subasta la tiran un poquito+



Yo me meteria,pero a 1,5 como mucho


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

YEP.... pero el precio de UBS de 1,20€ como no lo vemo a corto.. a no ser que tengan la ampliación en camino...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

Estoy bien pero bien jodido... y lo peor es que mañana y pasado la hostia va a ser más grande...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Estoy bien pero bien jodido... y lo peor es que mañana y pasado la hostia va a ser más grande...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Oct 2009)

a ver si sube el san,quiero quedarme vendido again


----------



## Catacrack (28 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> catacrack sigues largo en mapfre?



si y las tengo a 3.23


----------



## BILU (28 Oct 2009)

Mañana a repuntar, lleva haciendo lo mismo mes y medio


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Oct 2009)

BILU dijo:


> Mañana a repuntar, lleva haciendo lo mismo mes y medio



jajaja va a repuntar para abajo,corto con unas poquitas san en subasta para empezar de buena mañana.
Ya vereis que cierre en usa.

Por cierto toda la cartera de cortos en verde!!!!


----------



## Burney (28 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


>



que cabron 

animo Luca, espero que aproveches esto para mentalizarte muy seriamente acerca de los stops

yo la semana pasada entré en A3TV a 6,2x y vendí con algunas perdidas... ayer volví a entrar en 5,63 y tb las he tenido que vender con unos centimos de perdidas... y al final cierre en 5,41 pero las he llegado a ver a 5,27.

No solo se gana en bolsa estando dentro cuando sube... también se gana estando fuera cuando baja...


----------



## Gamu (28 Oct 2009)

cierre por debajo de 11500, esto es guano del bueno para los proximos dias verdad?

Se confirma el doble techo, y se intuye un HCHque nos devolverá a los 7000 en 8 meses, y a los 9000 para enero, o me equivoco?


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2009)

Burney dijo:


> que cabron



Es que los osos de este hilo tienen unas ganas de guano que ni un adolescente con poluciones nocturnas y ganas de sexo en el baño.

Se dejan llevar facilmente por el sentimentalismo negatifo. Es mostrarles el guano y se les hace el culo agualimón


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Los cortos están en todas las smallcaps... IMMU -13%


----------



## Burney (28 Oct 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> cierre por debajo de 11500, esto es guano del bueno para los proximos dias verdad?
> 
> Se confirma el doble techo, y se intuye un HCHque nos devolverá a los 7000 en 8 meses, y a los 9000 para enero, o me equivoco?



depende del 11250... yo creo que ahi debería rebotar...

y viendo la poca fuerza de la caida post-rotura de directriz... estoy casi convencido de que sí rebotará... pero claro, también es cierto que ayer pensaba que casi seguro aguantaría la directriz alcista y luego no ha sido asi... :



Mulder dijo:


> Es que los osos de este hilo tienen unas ganas de guano que ni un adolescente con poluciones nocturnas y ganas de sexo en el baño.
> 
> Se dejan llevar facilmente por el sentimentalismo negatifo. Es mostrarles el guano y se les hace el culo agualimón







donpepito dijo:


> Los cortos están en todas las smallcaps... IMMU -13%



los cabrones se estan poniendo las botas...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es que los osos de este hilo tienen unas ganas de guano que ni un adolescente con poluciones nocturnas y ganas de sexo en el baño.
> 
> Se dejan llevar facilmente por el sentimentalismo negatifo. Es mostrarles el guano y se les hace el culo agualimón



No es por nada Mulder, pero creo que ellos tienen razón...

Yo también me quería poner corto.. quería recuperarme de mis posiciones rápido y por eso amplié para salirme a la primera de cambio y darle al botas, inditex y abengoa...

Y mira, por ampliar para salir, me he comido una bajada de la rehostia, un -25% llevo en la cartera, y ahora qué colño hago.. llego tarde para los cortos, y seguramente no me suban los largos, y no pienso meter más dinero, todo lo que tengo está comproimetido...

El viernes cerramos con el Ibex en 10.900


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No es por nada Mulder, pero creo que ellos tienen razón...
> 
> Yo también me quería poner corto.. quería recuperarme de mis posiciones rápido y por eso amplié para salirme a la primera de cambio y darle al botas, inditex y abengoa...
> 
> ...



no es tarde para cortos,yo se los estoy metiendo a diestro y siniestro,es que los metes donde sea y a los 5 minutos estas en plusvalias....
Si no remonta usa k no lo va a hacer ponte corto mañana en el ibex a la apertura y mas teniendo largos,asi compensas!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> no es tarde para cortos,yo se los estoy metiendo a diestro y siniestro,es que los metes donde sea y a los 5 minutos estas en plusvalias....
> Si no remonta usa k no lo va a hacer ponte corto mañana en el ibex a la apertura y mas teniendo largos,asi compensas!



No voy ameter más capital, no soy rico, no me puedo arriesgar a la indigencia.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> cierre por debajo de 11500, esto es guano del bueno para los proximos dias verdad?
> 
> Se confirma el doble techo, y se intuye un HCHque nos devolverá a los 7000 en 8 meses, y a los 9000 para enero, o me equivoco?



sueños humedos de Tonuel


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2009)

por cierto ¿en que valores nos movíamos en la porra del ibex de octubre?


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No voy ameter más capital, no soy rico, no me puedo arriesgar a la indigencia.



No es por joder...pero como te ha cambiado el tono en los post de unas semanas hacia aca...que conste que conozco la sensacion


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

HYTM a 0,40 y la llevo a 0,68...

Estoy arruinado... ayer me animé un poco con la minisubida, hoy me he terminado de quemar, faltan 3 horas para el cierre y a saber como acabo... dejo la orden de venta y algún día se venderá en 2011, y espero que sin el tipo de cambio a 2 USD 1 EUR

Ya voy plamando mucho y no me sienta bien.

Disfrutad vuestros cortos que me tomo unas vacaciones bolseras.


----------



## Burney (28 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No voy ameter más capital, no soy rico, no me puedo arriesgar a la indigencia.



si eso pillate unos cuantos puts del SAN (40-50 euros), que valen poco, te permite estar bajista y tienes el riesgo totalmente limitado...

parece tonteria invertir tan poco... pero hace unos meses pillé una call de TEF por 17 euros y la vendi por 70-80 creo recordar... y ojo que las llegué a ver más adelante por cerca de 150 euros (en cuanto se puso sobre el dinero, volaba por el valor intrinseco...)

de todas formas... los cortos cuidado con el 11250. Creo de verdad que ahi habrá rebote.


PD: Luca no te vayas del hilo ¿eh?. Aunque no inviertas, al menos vamos comentando cosas. Además no es hora de vacaciones, es hora de esperar un rebote y mirar de salir lo más dignamente posible.


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Me parece que vamos a dejar a muchos inversores en el camino... tienes que mentalizarte... las aguas volveran a su cauce.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2009)

Esta caida es de verdad...se está soltando papelitos del bueno


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> HYTM a 0,40 y la llevo a 0,68...
> 
> Estoy arruinado... ayer me animé un poco con la minisubida, hoy me he terminado de quemar, faltan 3 horas para el cierre y a saber como acabo... dejo la orden de venta y algún día se venderá en 2011, y espero que sin el tipo de cambio a 2 USD 1 EUR
> 
> ...



Hablando en serio,si el dinero que tienes invertido,lno lo vas a necesitar en un par de años deja las acciones,si tenias pensado tenerlo poco tiempo y te va a hacer falta VENDE.

La regla numero 1 de bolsa es solo mete el dinero que estes dispuesto a perder


----------



## Desencantado (28 Oct 2009)

Burney dijo:


> No solo se gana en bolsa estando dentro cuando sube... también se gana estando fuera cuando baja...



Brillante y veraz razonamiento. Con su permiso, ésta me la guardo para mi uso personal.


----------



## Burney (28 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me parece que vamos a dejar a muchos inversores en el camino... tienes que mentalizarte... las aguas volveran a su cauce.



los que siempre caen son los especuladores que van viniendo al mercado sin estrategia de inversion (analisis tecnico u otros) y que no ponen stops

y lo de que las aguas vuelven a su cauce no siempre es así... el que pillara citis a 10 o más arriba... pa los tataranietos... 



Desencantado dijo:


> Brillante y veraz razonamiento. Con su permiso, ésta me la guardo para mi uso personal.



tiene ud. mi permiso caballero. Esta libre de copyrights y cánones.

Por cierto... una cosa muy importante y que hay que tener muy en cuenta...

si algo baja de 10 a 5 baja un 50%...

pero para subir de 5 a 10 ha de subir un 100%...


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Hehehehe... los recortes que comento... son en smallcaps, principalmente.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

Tenía mi sistema, operaba con el contínuo, no ´mantenía más de 2 o 3 días, esperaba a la llegada del guano, siempre con stop loss y stop profit.

ganaba unos 100/400€ semanales de media.

Fui seducido por las megasubidas del Nasdaq, y po su volatilidad con los Stops siempre te van a saltar de sesíon en sesión, por eso no los he puesto, porque comprar a 0,6 ver como te salta a 0,5 en el inicio para los 10 minutos estar a 0,70,, pues te cagas en todo...

Ya he aprendido, cuando me recupere volveré a mi sistema de intradía inicial, me llegaba para vivir bastante bien, incluso creo que con 100k podría hasta dejar de trabajar para otros, que es lo que quiero, para eso me he metido aquí, intentando conseguir mi libertad, sin embargo me he comido una mierda.

A ver si puedo abandonar el nasdaq con algo de dignidad.

Cuando venda los temas os lo contaré.

Saludos.


----------



## Claca (28 Oct 2009)

Tiene delito que lo diga yo, pero... calma, señores, calma, no se dejen arrastrar por la alegría de la situación.

Estamos en los 11429 puntos del ibex, se han caído 500 puntos desde máximos. Esto no es guano ni es nada. Hace exactamente un año nos arrastrábamos sobre los 8.000 con caídas de hasta un 10% diarias. ¿Eso qué era entonces? ¿El madmax? 

Por el momento no se ha traspasado ningún nivel clave -los 11.250 que comentaba Burney- como para empezar a pensar en guano. Os estáis dejando arrastrar por el pánico en un momento en el que, en todo caso, nos acercamos a soportes (y vender en soporte no es buena idea, ya lo sabéis). Puede que realmente ya haya empezado el descalabro, es una posibilidad, si bien yo no lo creo, pero estaremos todos de acuerdo en que, pase lo que pase, la operativa debe seguir un razonamiento lógico y las órdenes nunca deben efectuarse en un momento de calentón. Lo mejor es plantear varios escenarios y actuar en consecuencia. Si no teníais previsto vender hace dos días, ¿por qué ahora sí? Pensadlo bien.

Si hacéis algo, que sea en base a una conclusión, acertada o no, mínimamente lógica, a mí me costó lo suyo entenderlo, pero os aseguro que simplemente siguiendo esta sencilla regla os ahorraréis muchos dolores de cabeza y, especialmente, arrepentimientos.

Dicho esto, se cual sea vuestra decisión, mucha suerte! Aqui la mayoría estamos aprendiendo...


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Mucha suerte Luca en tus decisiones, siento mucho que tus espectativas se hayan truncado tan rapidamente.


----------



## Efren (28 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> A ver si puedo abandonar el nasdaq con algo de dignidad.



Ya somos dos, si durante estos dias no rebota algo, vendo asumiendo perdidas y aprendiendo para la próxima 

PD: Seven new Porsches - full details - Autocar.co.uk


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mucha suerte Luca en tus decisiones, siento mucho que tus espectativas se hayan truncado tan rapidamente.



Apadrinanos DP


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Ya realizo donaciones en varias ongs.... no creo que vosotros lo necesiteis. XD


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya realizo donaciones en varias ongs.... no creo que vosotros lo necesiteis. XD



al ritmo que vamos algunos...


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

La táctica de los MMs en ARIAd.... esta siendo futil... no están vendiendo como ellos esperaban...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

Efren dijo:


> Ya somos dos, si durante estos dias no rebota algo, vendo asumiendo perdidas y aprendiendo para la próxima
> 
> PD: Seven new Porsches - full details - Autocar.co.uk



Opino que podemos salir con 0 pérdidas si no nos pilla a contrapié el tipo de cambio, si sube violentamente casi seguro que lo perdemos todo y tenemos hasta fin de año para recuperar antes de las compras navideñas.

Yo no vuelvo a operar con acciones arriesgando con el tipo de cambio...

Las compré baratas y aún así la hostia es de órdago y no creo que recupere valor en USD hasta el año que viene...

Gracias a dios no necesito el dinero, tengo el 60% en sockbank of hispanistán porque era consciente del mega-riesgo que corría.... pero me ha costado mucho ganarlo...

Otro paso atrás en la consecución de mi libertad... a ver si puedo montar la clínica...


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No es por nada Mulder, pero creo que ellos tienen razón...
> 
> Yo también me quería poner corto.. quería recuperarme de mis posiciones rápido y por eso amplié para salirme a la primera de cambio y darle al botas, inditex y abengoa...
> 
> ...



Tendrán toda la razón que quieras, me da igual, yo también pronosticaba guano para hoy y he dado niveles, lo que no me gusta es la actitud, la bolsa no puede tomarse con sentimentalismo.

Lo de NUNCA promediar pérdidas es la 1a ley del trading, yo nunca lo he hecho (salvo equívoco, que alguna vez me ha pasado), si te has equivocado una vez ¿quien te dice que te ocurrirá 2 veces?

Ya lo tengo más que dicho en este hilo, pero nadie hace caso.


----------



## chameleon (28 Oct 2009)

no vamos a ir a 10900
no va a ser tan facil como abrir cortos y bajar 1000 puntos

hay que lucharlo arriba y abajo, y probablemente sobrepasar los 12000
este recorte huele a beartrap que echa para atrás


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Lo único que puede resignarnos... es el no haber vendido antes...pero todos conocemos que está compañia... es pura especulación... y la hemos "cogido" a pocos meses de comenzar su andadura al cielo.

Piensas que los fondos invierten en esta clase de empresas, para ganar 1.00USD por acción? solo tienes que mirar las instituciones que están dentro y ahí siguen.... por supuesto que no es comparable con el resto de los mortales (todos somos pobres diablos)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tendrán toda la razón que quieras, me da igual, yo también pronosticaba guano para hoy y he dado niveles, lo que no me gusta es la actitud, la bolsa no puede tomarse con sentimentalismo.
> 
> Lo de NUNCA promediar pérdidas es la 1a ley del trading, yo nunca lo he hecho (salvo equívoco, que alguna vez me ha pasado), si te has equivocado una vez ¿quien te dice que te ocurrirá 2 veces?
> 
> Ya lo tengo más que dicho en este hilo, pero nadie hace caso.



Cuando las bajadas del SAN, lo pillé a 8,25, 6,10 y 4,50... vendí en 8,75 y me llevé un buen pico.

Otras veces que he ido perdiendo he promediado y siempre me ha salido bien, lo que JAMAS hago es ampliar la posición si el valor sube, lo hice como excepción con algunas arias y la cagé, pasé de media 1,82 a media 2,015 y ahí estamos...


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

No veo que vayamos a caer a niveles inferiores a los 1.75USD.... ahora es el momento de comprar y no de vender....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lo único que puede resignarnos... es el no haber vendido antes...pero todos conocemos que está compañia... es pura especulación... y la hemos "cogido" a pocos meses de comenzar su andadura al cielo.
> 
> Piensas que los fondos invierten en esta clase de empresas, para ganar 1.00USD por acción? solo tienes que mirar las instituciones que están dentro y ahí siguen.... por supuesto que no es comparable con el resto de los mortales (todos somos pobres diablos)



Sí, medio te reías de mí por querer venderlas, debí hacer caso a mi instinto, con GTXI lo hice y me llevé un +30%

Soy mejor analizador del corto plazo, los valores que he ido comentando y noticias que he dado siempre han subido si las habéis seguido...(aunque reconozco que son pocos) pero cuando me metí ´con Nasdaq más en serio me que quedado pillado...


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tendrán toda la razón que quieras, me da igual, yo también pronosticaba guano para hoy y he dado niveles, lo que no me gusta es la actitud, la bolsa no puede tomarse con sentimentalismo.
> 
> Lo de NUNCA promediar pérdidas es la 1a ley del trading, yo nunca lo he hecho (salvo equívoco, que alguna vez me ha pasado), si te has equivocado una vez ¿quien te dice que te ocurrirá 2 veces?
> 
> Ya lo tengo más que dicho en este hilo, pero nadie hace caso.



!!! Qué razón tienes hamijo !!!

Promediar es un grave error y es un respuesta impulsiva para evitar el verdadero problema que no es otro que reconocer que nos hemos equivocado.

Hace muchos años prmoedié varias veces y es perder y perder.

Si la posición deja de gustarnos, se vende y se asume la pérdida.

No hay otra si se quiere sobrevivir en los mercados.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No veo que vayamos a caer a niveles inferiores a los 1.75USD.... ahora es el momento de comprar y no de vender....




Demasiado optimismo, analizando fríamente la situación dudo mucho que la acción no baje bastante más y que NO se vaya a los 6 USD.

Has ido pronosticando hasta 20, hasta 10... ahora vamos hasta 6...

A 3 USD está mejor que vendida, para mí sería una rentabilidad del 50%


----------



## Efren (28 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Opino que podemos salir con 0 pérdidas si no nos pilla a contrapié el tipo de cambio, si sube violentamente casi seguro que lo perdemos todo y tenemos hasta fin de año para recuperar antes de las compras navideñas.



Esa esperanza tengo yo, pero los de LEAP ya han repetido muchas veces y desde hace tiempo lo de la devaluación del dolar y el tiempo les está dando la razón, por eso voy a esperar 1 o 2 semanas y según lo que haga vendo yo no voy a esperar hasta diciembre si no veo un cambio de tendencia clara y tal y como están las cosas lo veo difícil.

Además ten en cuenta que mientras mantienes el dinero en estas acciones, podrías tenerlo invertido en otra cosa que pudieras ganar algo.


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Todos tenemos previsto esa posibilidad, es la +fácil de intuir... pero distinto es, a la hora de tomar decisiones.

Es lógico que pensaras que podría volver a los 1.80USD ... incluso en los 2.5USD era un buen momento para vender... pero te repito... a que preció hubieses entrado de nuevo...??? 

Ibas a esperar a los 1.80USD ???? es un objetivo a medio plazo.. con las posibles bajadas al soporte.... de lo contrario, las hubiera vendido el primero!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Todos tenemos previsto esa posibilidad, es la +fácil de intuir... pero distinto es, a la hora de tomar decisiones.
> 
> Es lógico que pensaras que podría volver a los 1.80USD ... incluso en los 2.5USD era un buen momento para vender... pero te repito... a que preció hubieses entrado de nuevo...???
> 
> Ibas a esperar a los 1.80USD ???? es un objetivo a medio plazo.. con las posibles bajadas al soporte.... de lo contrario, las hubiera vendido el primero!



Tengo por norma no repetir con el valor que gano, hasta que no vuelvo al precio de Entrada.

Puedes fijarte en mis comentarios de GTXI que me empecé a interesar por ella cerca de los 9,95.

Con las Tecnicas reunidas que recomendastes y gané un piquillo tampoco volví a entrar...


Mi problema ha sido que las normas que seguía para el contínuo y me funcionaban no las puedo aplicar en el Nasdaq.


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Los del LEAP... son igual que yu y que yo.... ellos anticipaban los 1.75 para el año pasado... (noviembre-diciembre) y mira donde llegamos... a los 1.20USD.


----------



## tarrito (28 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tenía mi sistema, operaba con el contínuo, no ´mantenía más de 2 o 3 días, esperaba a la llegada del guano, siempre con stop loss y stop profit.
> 
> ganaba unos 100/400€ semanales de media.
> 
> ...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

Efren dijo:


> Esa esperanza tengo yo, pero los de LEAP ya han repetido muchas veces y desde hace tiempo lo de la devaluación del dolar y el tiempo les está dando la razón, por eso voy a esperar 1 o 2 semanas y según lo que haga vendo yo no voy a esperar hasta diciembre si no veo un cambio de tendencia clara y tal y como están las cosas lo veo difícil.
> 
> Además ten en cuenta que mientras mantienes el dinero en estas acciones, podrías tenerlo invertido en otra cosa que pudieras ganar algo.



Eso es lo peor amigo, que pretendía ponerme corto.... ahora habría pillado un buen pellizco...


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Sin ir más lejos... tenemos el caso de FACT... nadie daba un centimo por ella... y de la noche a la mañana... el 100% ... personalmente... no voy a vender mis acciones ahora... si las he llevado +2meses sin llegar a pensar en un solo momento... que me arrepentiría de la decisión tomada.


----------



## Efren (28 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los del LEAP... son igual que yu y que yo.... ellos anticipaban los 1.75 para el año pasado... (noviembre-diciembre) y mira donde llegamos... a los 1.20USD.



Sería demasiado que acertaran al 100%, pero en general aciertan bastante y creo que esta vez el tiempo les va a dar la razón.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Sin ir más lejos... tenemos el caso de FACT... nadie daba un centimo por ella... y de la noche a la mañana... el 100% ... personalmente... no voy a vender mis acciones ahora... si las he llevado +2meses sin llegar a pensar en un solo momento... que me arrepentiría de la decisión tomada.



Eso es muy fácil de decir teniendo plusvalías fuertes anteriores o latentes.

Estoy totalmente seguro de que si vieras el 40% de tu capital bajando un -25% te temblaría el pulso.

Si HYTM sube un 100% mañana no le saco ni un 8% de TIR por no comentar que debo de tener puesta la órden de venta y seguramente no me entren todas las acciones.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> LUCA_CADALORA dijo:
> 
> 
> > Tenía mi sistema, operaba con el contínuo, no ´mantenía más de 2 o 3 días, esperaba a la llegada del guano, siempre con stop loss y stop profit.
> ...


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

No... si al final vamos a volver todos a comprar TELEFORICAS.... XD .... el riesgo es lo atractivo de los mercados. XDDDDDD


----------



## Diegales (28 Oct 2009)

Yo me sali hace ya unas semanas, y espero con la cagna puesta que esto baje un 20% para volver a entrar. 

?Que se opina por aqui de un valor como SOS? ?O con ese nombre, mejor ni pensarlo?  Hoy van para abajo de nuevo, y se vuelven a acercar a los 2 euros. 

Yo debo ser de los pocos que no lleva ARIA, pero empiezo a estar tentado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No... si al final vamos a volver todos a comprar TELEFORICAS.... XD .... el riesgo es lo atractivo de los mercados. XDDDDDD



Yo las he llevado, gané la subida y los dividendos, mucho mejor que cualquier BIO es.


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Luca... yo he ganado haciendo trading diarío... moviendo mucho capital... hasta que me que quedé pillado en ACCIONA, vendí con 10k EUR de minusvalías... luego he ido aprendiendo... compré 300.000€ en acciones... el pánico me hizo cometer esa estupidez.


----------



## Efren (28 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> el riesgo es lo atractivo de los mercados. XDDDDDD



y rentable!


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Solo hay que ver el juego en ARIAd... como no venden... bajan la cot poco a poco.. para echar a los débiles...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca... yo he ganado haciendo trading diarío... moviendo mucho capital... hasta que me que quedé pillado en ACCIONA, vendí con 10k EUR de minusvalías... luego he ido aprendiendo... compré 300.000€ en acciones... el pánico me hizo cometer esa estupidez.



Eso es un -3,33% y yo llevo un -40% en HYTM y no he vendido todavía.

Creo que mi resistencia al pánico, no es por nada, es bastante mayor.


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Te hablo en marzo.. con el mercado bajista... no era cuestión de seguir perdiendo dinero... luego ha recuperado, con ella... solo me debe algo OHL... le saque parte con un corto a 10,00€ menos mal que lo cerré. XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

De los viejos del hilo... solo tienes que preguntar.. cuantas oportunidades se han perdido por tradear y no mantener.... -CINT- -GAS - MTS - TRE - SAN - todas las hemos tenido en cartera en sus min de marzo... por hacer trading... perdimos la oportunidad de triplicar en algunos casos, su valor.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> De los viejos del hilo... solo tienes que preguntar.. cuantas oportunidades se han perdido por tradear y no mantener.... -CINT- -GAS - MTS - TRE - SAN - todas las hemos tenido en cartera en sus min de marzo... por hacer trading... perdimos la oportunidad de triplicar en algunos casos, su valor.



Por eso yo no vendo, yo pongo STOP PROFIT, menos en las Arias y así me ha ido gilipollas de mí.


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

En tu situación, debido al número de acciones... si es efectivo.. pero en mi caso... no se iban a ejecutar todas a la venta.


----------



## Efren (28 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En tu situación, debido al número de acciones... si es efectivo.. pero en mi caso... no se iban a ejecutar todas a la venta.



Con un poco de paciencia no creo que hubieras tenido problemas y ahora estarías haciendo esto

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SJgsaLhlpMs&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=es&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SJgsaLhlpMs&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=es&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Sin ir más lejos... tenemos el caso de FACT... nadie daba un centimo por ella... y de la noche a la mañana... el 100% ... personalmente... no voy a vender mis acciones ahora... si las he llevado +2meses sin llegar a pensar en un solo momento... que me arrepentiría de la decisión tomada.



Serás perraka... ¿cómo que nadie? juuuass . Del hilo yo la puse... entré y me engañaron los muy cabrxxx...

Un saludo 

Deberíamos anunciarnos como las viejas estas que antiguamente se dedicaban a llorar en los lutos, lo haríamos de puta madre jaja

Luca ¿Las DPTR las vendiste ?Hace tiempo que no te escucho hablar de ellas... y las acabo de ver... y pfff


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

Su casi sigue siendo muhco más ventajoso que un -40% no me intente convencer...

Como vosotros queráis, seguid pensando en yates, deportivos, fiestas con señoritas autónomas etc etc, yo no gastaría ni 0,01€ en nada de eso si me pasaran las acciones de 1,80 a 20 USD os lo puedo asegurar, quiero el dinero para otros menesteres, y de todas maneras no va a ocurrir.

Buenas noches y buena suerte.


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Si, estamos de acuerdo.. en ANPI...las vendí en 2.8x USD y miran donde están ahora... creo que tengo tan claro que ARIAd se va a ir a los 10.00USD que no he podido reaccionar a tiempo. XD


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2009)

ARIA a 1,77 usd

en el que tenga ojos que vea...


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Las BIOs -smallcaps- llevan unos días cayendo... en el momento que se aclare la situación, antes del 11 de noviembre habrá noticias, sobre el plan en el congreso.

Veremos un rally en el sector.


----------



## chameleon (28 Oct 2009)

es un bear trap clarísimo
yo no sé porque los analistos recomiendan vender al perder soportes, y comprar al superar resistencias. compra abajo y vendearriba!!

si pierdes un 40% no entiendo para qué vender. la velocidad de subida es proporcional a lo manipulado de la bajada


----------



## Burney (28 Oct 2009)

joder y rejoder... menos mal que me largué de las ARIAd...:

ahora puedo decir casi sin miedo que el proximo objetivo estaría en 1,45-1,50...

cuando se me actualice el grafico en el visual, os lo subo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Oct 2009)

Mas de uno no cena hoy jajajajaja
Mañana bajaremos mas,no creais que se acabo la fiesta.
Lo mas normal es que las acc del nasdaq bajen eso y mas,solo teneis que ver los valores que tenian a principios de año y ahora,los que se lo llevan muerto fueron los que compraron barato,nosotros somos los primos que les hemos pagado la fiesta y nos comeremos el marron,ley de vida,unos palman para que otros ganen,el dinero tiene que salir de algun lado.

Chame de bear trap nada,estan vendiendo las manos fuertes y comprando las gacelillas,avisados estais.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2009)

Burney dijo:


> joder y rejoder... menos mal que me largué de las ARIAd...:
> 
> ahora puedo decir casi sin miedo que el proximo objetivo estaría en 1,45-1,50...
> 
> cuando se me actualice el grafico en el visual, os lo subo.



A esos valores que indicas si es para salir por partas


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Oct 2009)

Nada nada que tenemos un rally y nos vamos para los 10 USD que sois unas gacelillas hombre que lo sé yo, que venden las acciones de 1 en 1 para bajar la cotización porque nadie vende...

VAYA HOSTIA NOS VAMOS A METER EL VIERNES...


----------



## Stuyvesant (28 Oct 2009)

<div align="center"><object width="720" height="433"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D67kmFzSh_o&fmt=22&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&showinfo=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D67kmFzSh_o&fmt=22&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0&showinfo=0"" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="720" height="433"></embed></object></div>


----------



## donpepito (28 Oct 2009)

Reasons To Not Take Sleeping Pills:

ARIAd ha encontrado un nuevo colaborador, la acción sube a 6.00USD

ARIAd sale victorioso del juico contra LLY, la acción sube a 10.00USD

ARIAd consigue NDA de la FDA, la acción sube a 20.00USD


----------



## Samzer (28 Oct 2009)

¿Qué ha pasado hoy en Irlanda? :

Anglo Irish Bank Corporation PLC (ADR) - Google Finance -21,21%

Bank of Ireland (ADR) - Google Finance -19,72%

Allied Irish Banks, plc. (ADR) - Google Finance -9,79%


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Oct 2009)

en irlanda?

Cemex reduce un 73% su beneficio hasta septiembre, hasta 203,8 millones - 28/10/09 - 1652698 - elEconomista.es

La bolsa de Sao Paulo cae un 4,75% por segundo día consecutivo - 28/10/09 - 1653116 - elEconomista.es


recordad que esto empezo el lunes 26 ...


----------



## Burney (28 Oct 2009)

Ahi está el grafico de ARIA y el 1,45-1,50.

1º - Soporte de julio

2º - Linea inferior del canal bajista

3º - Objetivo del PS desde máximos poniendo el 38,2% en el soporte de los 2 $, que sería hasta donde debería rebotar como mínimo.


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Nada nada que tenemos un rally y nos vamos para los 10 USD que sois unas gacelillas hombre que lo sé yo, que venden las acciones de 1 en 1 para bajar la cotización porque nadie vende...
> 
> VAYA HOSTIA NOS VAMOS A METER EL VIERNES...



Luca te va a dar algo ....

Las Ariad son una puta castaña que sirven para especular a tope. Es puro humo pero nos debe dar igual porque lo que nos importa es que muevan y aprovechar sus grandes movimientos.

Lo de no soltar lastre en las cercanías de los 2,80USD fue delito porque estaba bastante claro. La avaricia es ciega y hay que tener muy claro el tipo de acción que es Ariad ya que hay que marcarse un objetivo y llegado a éste hay que pulirlas.

Las plusvalías infinitas y el último leuro, que lo gane otro.

Esta acción no es como timofónica en la que en condiciones normales, si te equivocas puedes esperar (aunque no es demasiado aconsejable por el coste de la oportunidad).

Pulelas en un rebotillo y ganarás en salud.

P.D: Para ganar perrillas está el eurostock. El Nasdaq es para poco capital y temas muy concreto, si no te vas a quedar sin un leuro.


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2009)

Samzer dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado hoy en Irlanda? :
> 
> Anglo Irish Bank Corporation PLC (ADR) - Google Finance -21,21%
> 
> ...



Que se va ATPC.

Es un pequeñísimo anticipo de lo que pasará en su momento en Hispanistán.


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Oct 2009)

ahora todos son "yalodeciayo"

aqui solo nos mojamos alvin y yo apoyadonos en teorias supergarficas y de muchos numeros... 

no en serio, pinta mal,


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Oct 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Que se va ATPC.
> 
> Es un pequeñísimo anticipo de lo que pasará en su momento en Hispanistán.



y los griegos? los teneis a mano?


----------



## Samzer (29 Oct 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> en irlanda?
> 
> Cemex reduce un 73% su beneficio hasta septiembre, hasta 203,8 millones - 28/10/09 - 1652698 - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



Los futuros asiáticos vienen en rojo fuerte también.

DailyFXTeam: STOCKS: Asia/Pacific markets are lower overnight. Nikkei225 is down 1.35%; Hang Seng is falling 1.66%, with S&P/ASX 200 declining 1.44%


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2009)

The end of the world is here .....

Huele a guano que da gusto pero queda un rebotillo pequeño (es posible que mañana suba por la tarde).

Tonuel, is your time hamijo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Oct 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> graficamente vnimos diciendo que el dolar se iba a 1,54 con claridad y ahora veremos...
> 
> 
> tb creo que la bolsa le toca desde este lunes segun la cabalistica de alvin empezar el highway to hell



jeje, de momento aprovecho para sacar lo mio! por un vez


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Oct 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ahora todos son "yalodeciayo"
> 
> aqui solo nos mojamos alvin y yo apoyadonos en teorias supergarficas y de muchos numeros...
> 
> no en serio, pinta mal,



Hablar es gratis,yo llevo corto dias jugandome la pasta.

Tonuel se te va a pasar el arroz,ponte corto

Y CERTIFICA!!!!

Sacyr
Ferrovial
Cintra
Abengoa
Telecinco
Mapfre


----------



## tonuel (29 Oct 2009)




----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hablar es gratis,yo llevo corto dias jugandome la pasta.
> 
> Tonuel se te va a pasar el arroz,ponte corto
> 
> ...



tsch tsch yo mi dinero no lo tengo ya ni en le banco español ni el acciones hispanas


----------



## tonuel (29 Oct 2009)

Sacyr -6,66%
Ferrovial -5,72%
Cintra -5,59%
Telecinco -5,67%
Abengoa -5,44%





*Calopez no podrá quitarme estos dulces momentos...* 



Saludos


----------



## chollero (29 Oct 2009)

La paciencia es la más heroica de las virtudes, precisamente porque carece de toda apariencia de heroísmo.
Giacomo Leopardi (1798-1837) Poeta y erudito italiano


----------



## Samzer (29 Oct 2009)

Mañana promete ser interesante: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nciera-de-la-semana-26-30-octubre-2009-a.html

Jueves, 29 de octubre de 2009

- PIB EE.UU..

29 de octubre de 2009, 3T. Estimación: 3.0%. Dato Previo: -0.7%. 13:30

- Consumo personal EE.UU..

29 de octubre de 2009, 3T. Dato Previo: -0.9%. 13:30

- Índice de precios del PIB EE.UU..

29 de octubre de 2009, 3T. Estimación: 1,4%. Dato Previo: 0,0%. 13:30

- PCE principal EE.UU..

29 de octubre de 2009, 3T. Estimación: 1.8%. Dato Previo: 2.0%. 13:30

- Peticiones desempleo EE.UU..

29 de octubre de 2009, Octubre. Dato Previo: 531.000. 13:30

- Reclamos continuos EE.UU..

29 de octubre de 2009, Octubre. Dato Previo: 5.923.000. 13:30

- Salario por hora Italia.

29 de octubre de 2009, Septiembre. Dato Previo: 0.3% (2.4% y/y). 10:00

- Crédito neto de consumo Reino Unido.

29 de octubre de 2009, Septiembre. Estimación: -0.200 M. Dato Previo: -0.300 M. 10:30

- Hipotecas netas Reino Unido.

29 de octubre de 2009, Septiembre. Estimación: -0.800 M. Dato Previo: 1 M. 10:30

- Aprobación de hipotecas Reino Unido.

29 de octubre de 2009, Septiembre. Estimación: 53.6 K. Dato Previo: 52.3 K. 10:30

- Resultados Telecinco.

29 de octubre de 2009, 3T. A lo largo del día

- Resultados Antena 3 TV.

29 de octubre de 2009, 3T. A lo largo del día

- Resultados ACS.

29 de octubre de 2009, 3T. Después cierre

- Resultados Ferrovial.

29 de octubre de 2009, 3T. 17:45

- Total permisos vivienda España.

29 de octubre de 2009, Agosto. Dato Previo: 20.4% (-44.3% y/y). A lo largo del día

- Producción industrial Japón.

29 de octubre de 2009, Septiembre. Estimación: -1.0% (-19.3% y/y). Dato Previo: 1.6% (-19.0% y/y). 00:50

- IPC armonizado España.

29 de octubre de 2009, Octubre. Dato Previo: -1.0%. 09:00

- Tasa de paro Alemania.

29 de octubre de 2009, Octubre. Estimación: 8.3%. Dato Previo: 8.2%. 10:00

- Clima empresarial Zona Euro.

29 de octubre de 2009, Octubre. Estimación: -2.00. Dato Previo: -2.07. 11:00

- Confianza consumidor Zona Euro.

29 de octubre de 2009, Octubre. Estimación: -18. Dato Previo: -19. 11:00

- Confianza económica Zona Euro.

29 de octubre de 2009, Octubre. Estimación: 84.3. Dato Previo: 82.8. 11:00

- Confianza industrial Zona Euro.

29 de octubre de 2009, Octubre. Estimación: -22. Dato Previo: -24. 11:00

- Confianza servicios Zona Euro.

29 de octubre de 2009, Octubre. Estimación: -8. Dato Previo: -9. 11:00

- Resultados Alcatel-Lucent.

29 de octubre de 2009, 3T. Estimación: 0.024. A lo largo del día

- Resultados Royal Dutch Shell.

29 de octubre de 2009, 3T. Estimación: 0.408. Antes apertura

- Resultados Basf.

29 de octubre de 2009, 3T. Estimación: 0.655. Antes apertura

- Resultados Eni.

29 de octubre de 2009, 3T. Estimación: 0.32. Antes apertura

- Resultados AstraZeneca.

29 de octubre de 2009, 3T. Estimación: 85.01. A lo largo del día

- Resultados Deutsche Bank.

29 de octubre de 2009, 3T. Estimación: 1.326. Cierre

- Resultados Ferrovial.

29 de octubre de 2009, 3T. Después cierre


----------



## tonuel (29 Oct 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tsch tsch yo mi dinero no lo tengo ya ni en le banco español ni el acciones hispanas



No vayamos jodiendo que aún es pronto... 



Edito:

Estaré fuera de España hasta final de semana...


Buenas noches y buena suerte...


----------



## chollero (29 Oct 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tsch tsch yo mi dinero no lo tengo ya ni en le banco español ni el acciones hispanas



lo tiene invertido en ladrillos?


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Oct 2009)

Los futuros dicen que mañana sera más o menos igual o quizas peor..

Bloomberg.com: Futures

IBEX 35	11,358.50	-213.50


----------



## Burney (29 Oct 2009)

Nivel importante: 11250







ojo a la directriz alcista que está en 10,40-10,50.







NHH en 3,20-3,25 podría tener un buen apoyo con esa directriz... con stop si la rompe por abajo.


----------



## El_Presi (29 Oct 2009)

hoy sale el dato del PIB en EEUU y además puede que anuncien la prórroga de las ayudas para compra de vivienda


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2009)

A los buenos días!



azkunaveteya dijo:


> ahora todos son "yalodeciayo"
> 
> aqui solo nos mojamos alvin y yo apoyadonos en teorias supergarficas y de muchos numeros...
> 
> no en serio, pinta mal,



Pst, pst, no lo quiero decir muy alto, pero yo gané con las Arias (debo ser el único del hilo y eso que avisé con antelación del día exacto en que vendí) y además hago pronósticos diarios sobre índices que se van cumpliendo en su mayoría.

Pero no se lo diga a nadie, por favor, no sea que piensen mal de mi


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2009)

Parece que hoy vamos a tener un rebote muy fuerte, es un dia muy importante que nos confirmará muchas cosas, no es seguro del todo pero creo que hoy se podría iniciar el último tramo del rebote hasta que alcancemos el 50% de los índices serios (aquí no entra el chicharribex).

Si el rebote de hoy no cristaliza en una tendencia alcista hasta principios de noviembre sería muy mala señal, o buena señal de cortos, según como se mire 

Hoy es víspera de luna llena.


----------



## Stuyvesant (29 Oct 2009)

A ganar, a ganar...pollo para cenar est.. buenos días...!


----------



## NosTrasladamus (29 Oct 2009)

Samzer dijo:


> Mañana promete ser interesante: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nciera-de-la-semana-26-30-octubre-2009-a.html
> 
> Jueves, 29 de octubre de 2009
> 
> ...



Y para colmo, sale Ubuntu 9.10 "Karmic Koala"!!!!!  
Ubuntu 9.10 Technical Overview | Ubuntu


----------



## Stuyvesant (29 Oct 2009)

Para acompañar el café...

Worries on Global Economy Shake Asian Markets



> *Worries on Global Economy Shake Asian Markets
> *
> Published: October 28, 2009
> 
> ...



La de ""Certified" que se va a perder Tonuel.

優勝者優勝者雞晚餐


----------



## chameleon (29 Oct 2009)

los muchachos de ing están haciendo un gran trabajo con los botoncitos verdes


----------



## donpepito (29 Oct 2009)

Buenos días.

Buena operación en T5....


----------



## donpepito (29 Oct 2009)

Hoy con los datos de USA... vamos a tener un fortisimo rebote....

MAPFRE.. de un momento a otro, pegará subidón... avisados están!


----------



## Catacrack (29 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy con los datos de USA... vamos a tener un fortisimo rebote....
> 
> MAPFRE.. de un momento a otro, pegará subidón... avisados están!



Yo estoy enganchado a 3.23€ y lo que mas me duele no son las minusvalias que son grandes sino los nelsons que me envia HL por MP


----------



## donpepito (29 Oct 2009)

Están despistando... los 3,00€ no los pierde MAP ...


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que hoy vamos a tener un rebote muy fuerte, es un dia muy importante que nos confirmará muchas cosas, no es seguro del todo pero creo que hoy se podría iniciar el último tramo del rebote hasta que alcancemos el 50% de los índices serios (aquí no entra el chicharribex).
> 
> Si el rebote de hoy no cristaliza en una tendencia alcista hasta principios de noviembre sería muy mala señal, o buena señal de cortos, según como se mire
> 
> Hoy es víspera de luna llena.



Puede que sea una subida a medio gas para completar la semana que viene.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Oct 2009)

Buenos días forería.

Me gustaría que el rebote fuera cierto, aunque no lo creo, y si fuera así no creo que tenga efecto en las que llevo...

Ojalá los "dos o 3 rallies" que dice DP que ocurrirán de aquí al 15 de noviembre ocurran pero lo dudo bastante...

Cuando me salga de mis largos esperaré el momento para pillar 2 contratos de futuros del IBEX a corto.... si me da tiempo claro...


----------



## donpepito (29 Oct 2009)

El plan B en ARIAd... comenzó ayer... nuevas compras... es una buena oportunidad para conseguir rentabilidad a corto plazo.

Si el PUMP and DUMP sigue su cauce ... en Diciembre estaremos de nuevo en los 2.80USD... los resultados del 3T, son mejores de lo esperado... recuerdo que en la última conference call... escuche que en el 3T trimestre iban a reducir gastos, etc...

A finales de año, hay resultados del TRIAL PIII.... en mi opinión... el mes de Diciembre.... será muy bueno.

La resolución favorable en el contencioso contra LLY... es otro extra al precio de la acción.


----------



## donpepito (29 Oct 2009)

CRITERIA... volverá a los 3,50€ ... hay una orden pendiente de 178.000acs a 3,30€


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El plan B en ARIAd... comenzó ayer... nuevas compras... es una buena oportunidad para conseguir rentabilidad a corto plazo.
> 
> Si el PUMP and DUMP sigue su cauce ... en Diciembre estaremos de nuevo en los 2.80USD... los resultados del 3T, son mejores de lo esperado... recuerdo que en la última conference call... escuche que en el 3T trimestre iban a reducir gastos, etc...
> 
> ...



Gracias por los ánimos pero ya que mencionas fundamentales (el juicio de LLY entraría ahí) en el caso de que lo ganen y les den la pasta, ni siquiera cubre las liabilities, por lo que seguramente ya esté descontado en la cotización su resultado positivo, no creo que suba la acci´çon mucho/nada si ganan el juicio.

Estoy calculando los precios a los que me tengo que salir sin pérdidas si el USD/EUR se va a 1,60-1,65 y lo tengo bien jodido.


----------



## donpepito (29 Oct 2009)

No... no esta descontado de la cot... ese día subirá un min +40% ... que pueda ser temporal, eso no te lo discuto.

El precio de la cot, no refleja todos los trials que tenemos en marcha y los pagos pendientes de merck, tenlo por seguro.

El dolar no va a seguir subiendo, los 1.50USD son una resistencia a tener en cuenta.


----------



## chollero (29 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El plan B en ARIAd... comenzó ayer... nuevas compras... es una buena oportunidad para conseguir rentabilidad a corto plazo.
> 
> Si el PUMP and DUMP sigue su cauce ... en Diciembre estaremos de nuevo en los 2.80USD... los resultados del 3T, son mejores de lo esperado... recuerdo que en la última conference call... escuche que en el 3T trimestre iban a reducir gastos, etc...
> 
> ...



si los indices se van al guano, las farmas harán lo mismo, no se si es el momento de estar dentro


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Oct 2009)

Buenos días
Abierto largo de Ibex en 11454

Un poquito de surf,esperando dato Pib usa.El dólar doblando la esquina


----------



## donpepito (29 Oct 2009)

A estas alturas, no voy a venderlas... 400.000acs no se compran en dos horas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> A estas alturas, no voy a venderlas... 400.000acs no se compran en dos horas.



Pues creo que las vamos a ver bajar a 1,40 como dice Burney, es el que más acierta con las tendencias, soportes y resistencias.

LCASC supongo que las ha vendido, y catacrok me imagino que no


----------



## donpepito (29 Oct 2009)

Tengo mis dudas... si las agencias que han acumulado, y las que tienen a 1.6x USD van a dejar que lleguen a esos niveles.... seguiré comprando.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tengo mis dudas... si las agencias que han acumulado, y las que tienen a 1.6x USD van a dejar que lleguen a esos niveles.... seguiré comprando.



Más nos vale, si las vendes nos arruinas a todos.


----------



## donpepito (29 Oct 2009)

No voy a dejar de ganar dinero... he tenido oportunidades de hacerlo en otros niveles... lo que cuenta es el resultado final.... por qué iba ahora a venderlas... si comence acumulando en los niveles de 1.78USD ????

Como ya habrás comprobado... las acciones que han estallado.. han vuelto a niveles inferiores... posteriormente han ido escalando posiciones.

Un contrato firmado con MERCK de 1000 millones de dolares, a pagar... según vayan ofreciendo resultados... no lo tiene cualquier small cap.... no es un consuelo... pero si una garantía al 70% sobre otras opciones para invertir mi capital.

Está la posibilidad de que MERCK cancele el acuerdo, pero tendría que indemnizarnos... veremos como afecta la fusión.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2009)

A 1,75 USD en el premarket


----------



## donpepito (29 Oct 2009)

No, eso es el AH... el PM no ha comenzado, todavía. XD


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No, eso es el AH... el PM no ha comenzado, todavía. XD



es verdad


----------



## Sylar (29 Oct 2009)

Dado el aburrimiento de la sesión, ¿alguien se anima a hacer un porrita rápida? A media hora del dato, que creeis que va a pasar?

Opciones:
1-PIB bueno (mejor de los esperado) - rebotón?
2-dato bueno - guano (por que si el PIB es bueno Bernanke tendrá que subir tipos antes, y el dolar igual le da por subir, y le pica la luna llena y porque yo lo valgo)?
3-dato malo - guano?
4-dato malo - rebotón porque yo lo valgo?

Yo me apunto a la 1.
Ya sé que no soy de los habituales del hilo, pero a ver si esta vez me contesta alguien.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2009)

Por descontado que será bueno y habrá una subida moderada,


----------



## aksarben (29 Oct 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> Dado el aburrimiento de la sesión, ¿alguien se anima a hacer un porrita rápida? A media hora del dato, que creeis que va a pasar?
> 
> Opciones:
> 1-PIB bueno (mejor de los esperado) - rebotón?
> ...



Yo voto por el 2, esperando no acertar .


----------



## chameleon (29 Oct 2009)

ahí estamos, bear trap de libro
el soporte 1040 aguantará, vamos a por máximos anuales otra vez

mirad los de ZEL, sube un 8% "Zeltia reduce sus pérdidas un 38,2%". sacan la noticia hoy, después de haber roto soporte para asustar gacelillas, y cuando saben que el mercado va a favor subiendo


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Oct 2009)

Yo voto 1
Llevo media mañana largo de Ibex, con plusv.
Creo que después del arreón venderé.


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Pues ha salido 1

Y yo no voy a vender mi largo de momento.


----------



## donpepito (29 Oct 2009)

Chameleon... si es que los MMs españoles son tan "avispados" que hacen lo que todo el mundo espera. XD

Ahora el truco está en conseguir mejores resultados, ahorrando costes... es doble engaño... cuando en realidad no hay beneficios claros por facturación... aunque en el caso de ZEL ... dicen que por la ventas de PharmaMAR ...


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Oct 2009)

Mirad cómo acelera,poco a poco.


----------



## donpepito (29 Oct 2009)

Buenoo..... esto es lo que realmente deseabamos... no??? bigWANO puede esperar, again! XD


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenoo..... esto es lo que realmente deseabamos... no??? bigWANO puede esperar, again! XD



Y el dólar ha doblado la esquina...¿te favorece?


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenoo..... esto es lo que realmente deseabamos... no??? bigWANO puede esperar, again! XD



Estaba advertido desde esta mañana antes de que abriera el mercado.


----------



## donpepito (29 Oct 2009)

El dolar recuperará terreno... por otro lado... en las nuevas compras.. si me favorece.... XD


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Oct 2009)

LLevo +9,52% right now y ya me tiembla el pulso,XD!!


----------



## aksarben (29 Oct 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> LLevo +9,52% right now y ya me tiembla el pulso,XD!!



: Hoy se va a hacer de oro usted :


----------



## donpepito (29 Oct 2009)

Comentan que EBRO PULEVA será la nueva incorporación en iBEX35 x CINTRA


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Oct 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> : Hoy se va a hacer de oro usted :



Hoy vuelvo a beneficios por la puerta grande!!
Tuve dos posis nefastas en la pasada caída.Me faltaba recuperar un 3%.


----------



## carvil (29 Oct 2009)

Buenos mediodias 


Resistencia en el E- Mini 1060 actualmente, soporte 1037.


Salu2


----------



## Mendrugo (29 Oct 2009)

*No me creeré....*

No me creeré la vuelta a máximos anuales, hasta no superar el IBEX en cierres los 11.600.
De todas formas, hay posibilidad de que la última barra diaria nos produzca una envolvente y tengamos nuevo repunte hasta los 11950-12000, siempre como digo, lo dicho anteriormente.

​


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2009)

Pues yo ya me he salido de la posición, hoy le he ganado 50 puntitos a los leoncios, pero veo que el rango habitual del día ya ha sido superado ampliamente, así que mejor pájaro en mano y el último euro que se lo lleve otro.

A lo mejor podría haber aguantado más pero bien está lo que bien acaba.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2009)

Os contesto un poco a todos, que esta semana no paro... 



Burney dijo:


> yo también pensaba que aún quedaba un tramo final al alza... pero la rotura de la directriz... (aunque es cierto que hasta que no se cierre no se puede dar por confirmada)
> 
> te cuadra con tu analisis un posible recorte algo mayor y luego un tramo final hasta pullbackear la directriz, que para entonces estaría más arriba?



Hoy se verá más fácil, pero ayer vendí pensando en que faltaba un último rebotón, hoy comienza la Onda5, pero recordad los Elliot-eros que puede haber un fallo de quinta... 



azkunaveteya dijo:


> ferrovial cintra ohl.... etc.... -7%
> 
> lascosas, es dificil que cayendo esto vaya a a haber rebote, mira el resto de graficos de estas empresas tambein, no se no se
> 
> el grafico del POP no pinta nada bueno por ejemplo, ni el de BAN



Esta respuesta hoy no tiene mucha gracia... 



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues creo que las vamos a ver bajar a 1,40 como dice Burney, es el que más acierta con las tendencias, soportes y resistencias.
> 
> LCASC supongo que las ha vendido, y catacrok me imagino que no



No, no las he vendido, dije que mi pronóstico en el 1,78$ era rebote, y así lo espero...



chameleon dijo:


> ahí estamos, bear trap de libro
> el soporte 1040 aguantará, vamos a por máximos anuales otra vez
> 
> mirad los de ZEL, sube un 8% "Zeltia reduce sus pérdidas un 38,2%". sacan la noticia hoy, después de haber roto soporte para asustar gacelillas, y cuando saben que el mercado va a favor subiendo



Esta la comento por el 38,2%... me encanta ese numerito... 

Saludos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Oct 2009)

esto no ha acabado hamijo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> esto no ha acabado hamijo



Ni mucho menos... falta "muy poco" para el big-guano... 

Por cierto, nos hemos dejado con el dato USA un gap abierto 11457-11488...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (29 Oct 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> esto no ha acabado hamijo



Aún no he metido los cortos... no le digo más... :


Saludos :


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2009)

Las arias se quitan el 1,7X

edit: no pudo...


----------



## chameleon (29 Oct 2009)

> Ahora el truco está en conseguir mejores resultados, ahorrando costes... es doble engaño... cuando en realidad no hay beneficios claros por facturación... aunque en el caso de ZEL ... dicen que por la ventas de PharmaMAR ...



ZEL no engaña a nadie, sabemos lo que hay 

felicidades WBuffete, que lleva ud hoy si no es indiscrección?


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Oct 2009)

Vendido largo de Ibex en 11605 +9,14%
Esperando el mari-guano con la cartera aumentada!!


Estaba mirando una oferta ya.com 10mb a 9,95€.Ultralonchafinismo!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2009)

Vaya mierda el foro!!!! :

Me he puesto corto en 11600, a ver si puedo cerrar el gap del dato USA...

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2009)

Hoy toca subidita moderada

el nasdaq sangró ayer mucho, hay que recuperar poco a poco


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Oct 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ZEL no engaña a nadie, sabemos lo que hay
> 
> felicidades WBuffete, que lleva ud hoy si no es indiscrección?



Un call Ibex 12500 con elastic.x12,581
Está "out the money"
Le ha dado un mordisquito la bajada del ibex,apenas he entrado.


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Oct 2009)

CNBC live
Tim "manoslargas" a la parrilla.
Es por si veis que los índices cabecean!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2009)

Si el crecimiento de USA en el Q3 fuera realmente del 3,5%, deberían subir los tipos, no...?

Saludos... por cierto, ARIAd se aferra al 1,80$... por cierto2, estamos subiendo que el doble que Alemania...


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2009)

Ya nos hemos pasado el rango diario, hoy no creo que subamos mucho más.

Ya no habrá más guano por el momento, se ha aplazado a principios de noviembre, como estaba previsto, las bajadas de estos días se han quedado en un susto y es necesario que lleguemos a los 1120-50 del S&P antes de girarnos definitivamente hacia abajo.


----------



## chameleon (29 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Comentan que EBRO PULEVA será la nueva incorporación en iBEX35 x CINTRA



habrá que hacerle seguimiento a movimientos raros de volumen

puleva también se decía que iba a dejar de cotizar. hay días que no mueve ni un eur...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Oct 2009)

Vaya tela,tenia que haber cerrado cortos a primera hora,los cerre todos a media mañana con ganancias,me he quedado 2 que se han convertido en marrones SAN y BBVA.


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si el crecimiento de USA en el Q3 fuera realmente del 3,5%, deberían subir los tipos, no...?
> 
> Saludos... por cierto, ARIAd se aferra al 1,80$...



Los parados,aparte de ser echados de sus viviendas,compran de todo ,oyes.
La cifra de inventario de petroleo de ayer...allí no se mueve na...

PD:Al amigo Tim le están tirando con bala...pero tendríais que ver la cara de chulería que gasta el notas!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Los parados,aparte de ser echados de sus viviendas,compran de todo ,oyes.
> La cifra de inventario de petroleo de ayer...allí no se mueve na...



No, si yo no me la creo... pero para el que se lo crea, mi pregunta es:

-Si crecemos al 3,5% interananual, porque tenemos los tipos al 0%??? :

Saludos...


----------



## rafaxl (29 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No, si yo no me la creo... pero para el que se lo crea, mi pregunta es:
> 
> -Si crecemos al 3,5% interananual, porque tenemos los tipos al 0%??? :
> 
> Saludos...



Porque esa subida del pib ha sido patrocinada por los hermanos Wachowski y todo su equipo de efectos especiales de ultima tecnologia. Con los datos que van presentando las empresas no veo yo mucha subida del pib para el 4t.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No, si yo no me la creo... pero para el que se lo crea, mi pregunta es:
> 
> -Si crecemos al 3,5% interananual, porque tenemos los tipos al 0%??? :
> 
> Saludos...



Para que la FED y los Bancos centrales presten a los bancos al 0% y 1% y estos los metan en bonos del estado al 3% y limpien sus balances.


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No, si yo no me la creo... pero para el que se lo crea, mi pregunta es:
> 
> -Si crecemos al 3,5% interananual, porque tenemos los tipos al 0%??? :
> 
> Saludos...



Sé que no lo crees,era un modo irónico de darte la razón.Tu incredulidad se aprecia ya en la pregunta.

La respuesta está en seguir inyectando dinero barato a los bankitos.Recuerda que estamos ya en la 2ª ola de morosidad.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Oct 2009)

Tengo VW,Grifols,Onty y Ariad,no suben una mierda incluso bajan,hoy tenian que haber subido ya que han bajado bastante las del nasdaq,les doy hasta mañana de plazo,si no las hago calderilla.

Luca vamos a quedar en el puente de segovia jajajajaja


----------



## chameleon (29 Oct 2009)

me da en la nariz, que el movimiento que ha hecho ing, lo va a replicar SAN tarde o temprano
igual un -30% no, pero -15% sí se lo lleva. cuando anuncien a que precio darán las acciones en vez de dividendo


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Oct 2009)

Hola chicos,

Ya estoy de vuelta de NY. Me estoy poniendo al día. Me he perdido unos días guanosos, menos mal que no estaba por aquí, si no me da algo.

Bueno, voy a cuantificar mis minusvalías (virtuales de momento, no he vendido nada ni pienso), luego vuelvo por aquí.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Oct 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> me da en la nariz, que el movimiento que ha hecho ing, lo va a replicar SAN tarde o temprano
> igual un -30% no, pero -15% sí se lo lleva. cuando anuncien a que precio darán las acciones en vez de dividendo



Supuestamente las daran a precio de mercado...no creo que sean tan cabrones de decirlo esta tarde y dar el precio de cierre de ayer


----------



## pyn (29 Oct 2009)

Hola,
ariad'eros mirad lo que nos espera la 2ª semana de noviembre:

Transcept Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


re-bienvenida pecata.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola chicos,
> 
> Ya estoy de vuelta de NY. Me estoy poniendo al día. Me he perdido unos días guanosos, menos mal que no estaba por aquí, si no me da algo.
> 
> Bueno, voy a cuantificar mis minusvalías (virtuales de momento, no he vendido nada ni pienso), luego vuelvo por aquí.



Mejor no mires nada del nasdaq :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Hola,
> ariad'eros mirad lo que nos espera la 2ª semana de noviembre:
> 
> Transcept Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance



Estamos optimistas, eh?


----------



## pyn (29 Oct 2009)

donpepito reconózcalo toda esta bajada ha sido para ir acumuladon en 1.75$


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mejor no mires nada del nasdaq :



Ya lo he mirado, hoy tenemos Ariad verdecitas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya lo he mirado, hoy tenemos Ariad verdecitas.



Subida vertical ARIAd-era, de 1,73$ a 1,83$... estoy por mentar el yate... :


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Oct 2009)

La gran pregunta que le han hecho a Tim y ha quedado sin respuesta:
¿Por que no se han exigido responsabilidades a los culpables de la crisis financiera?

Uno que no sabe que la banca siempre gana,hamijou!!


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Subida vertical ARIAd-era, de 1,73$ a 1,83$... estoy por mentar el yate... :



Ni se te ocurra.


----------



## donpepito (29 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Hola,
> ariad'eros mirad lo que nos espera la 2ª semana de noviembre:
> 
> Transcept Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance
> ...



Que esperas de una emprea con tan pocas instituciones dentro...??? además que pasa la segunda semana de Noviembre? 

Si, ahora llevamos casí un 50% de bajada desde el día 14 Sept....


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que esperas de una emprea con tan pocas instituciones dentro...??? además que pasa la segunda semana de Noviembre?
> 
> Si, ahora llevamos casí un 50% de bajada desde el día 14 Sept....



Es bueno que haya fondos presentes para que la cotización no baje mucho, pero ten en cuenta que los fondos también pierden de vez en cuando.

Reitero aviso para el día 7 de noviembre sobre ARIA, si baja los dias anteriores a esta fecha el día 7 debería ser un cambio de tendencia al alza, pero si sube antes de ese día mucho cuidado con ella.


----------



## donpepito (29 Oct 2009)

Ya....ya... pero todos sabemos quien mueve la cot... donde está en big money... si hay fondos de por medio.... subimos o bajamos con +seguridad... lo mejor es pasar a los 5.00USD para que entren nuevas instituciones... lo mismo que ocurrió en ACAD... XD pero sin replicar el mismo final... eh!!! XDDDDDD


----------



## until (29 Oct 2009)

Buenas!

Pecata tenemos foto con kujire ?

Os habeis fijado en que a la 13:30 han subido Telefonica, BSCH, BBVA, Iberdrola, .... todo ello en una proporción exagerada y a la vez...manipulación?

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (29 Oct 2009)

Normal.. si las mueven las mismas agencias.... por cierto me voy a por lo nenes... que no baje de los 1.86 USD... que compro de nuevo 100k.


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2009)

until dijo:


> Os habeis fijado en que a la 13:30 han subido Telefonica, BSCH, BBVA, Iberdrola, .... todo ello en una proporción exagerada y a la vez...manipulación?



Ha sido por los datos USA de paro y PIB, hay que mirar en más sitios además del chicharibex. El Stoxx también ha subido fuerte a esa hora.


----------



## until (29 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ha sido por los datos USA de paro y PIB, hay que mirar en más sitios además del chicharibex. El Stoxx también ha subido fuerte a esa hora.



Mira Aqui las operaciones, la misma agencia....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2009)

Le he metido otro corto al Ibex en 11660, donde ha hecho máximo... Hannibal métele!!!! 

Until, debes de ser el único que no se ha enterado del PIB USA-no... 

ARRIBA ARIAD-eros!!!!!!! 

Saludos...

PD: Sacamos ya las fotos de los yates o qué?


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Oct 2009)

until dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Pecata tenemos foto con kujire ?



Que va, y mira que yo iba gritando por Manhattan "KUJIRE, KUJIRE", pero nada, ninguna se dio la vuelta.

Así que te has quedado sin souvenir.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Oct 2009)

No se precipite LCASC, vor pierdo 4900€ así que puedo sacar coches estellados o cayucos de momento... esperemos al cierre que no creo que nos dure mucho la alegría hoy... yo no veo ningún rally en las Bio...


Welcome back Pecata, nice to see you again... Do you facy some wano? it´s the freshest guano trade from Valencia, done by Tonuel´s Bat-factory....


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Sacamos ya las fotos de los yates o qué?



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Qué osadía la tuya...


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No se precipite LCASC, vor pierdo 4900€ así que puedo sacar coches estellados o cayucos de momento... esperemos al cierre que no creo que nos dure mucho la alegría hoy... yo no veo ningún rally en las Bio...



Luca, te he notado muy desanimado estos días, yo también voy perdiendo (bueno creo que aquí la mayoría...), pero ya habrá tiempos mejores...


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Luca, te he notado muy desanimado estos días, yo también voy perdiendo (bueno creo que aquí la mayoría...), pero ya habrá tiempos mejores...



siempre nos quedarán las terras


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> Qué osadía la tuya...



I love this thread!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Luca, te he notado muy desanimado estos días, yo también voy perdiendo (bueno creo que aquí la mayoría...), pero ya habrá tiempos mejores...



Gracias peca, me jode mucho intentar salir de pobre para hundirte aún más.... cada día estoy más cerca de dedicarme a la chatarra...


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2009)

por fin recojo algo de SNIACE, +17%


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Gracias peca, me jode mucho intentar salir de pobre para hundirte aún más.... cada día estoy más cerca de dedicarme a la chatarra...



Me hice la foto con el toro de Wall Street, una normal, y otra tocandole los O_O, porque dicen que trae buena suerte bursátil... pedí los deseos para todos nosotros. Así que ahora es el momento de las plusvalías en grandes cantidades.

Ooohhh, acabo de ver que soy Visillero Killer, suena como a nombre de grupo heavy.


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Gracias peca, me jode mucho intentar salir de pobre para hundirte aún más.... cada día estoy más cerca de dedicarme a la chatarra...



¿cuanto tiempo llevas en bolsa? yo a lo largo de años (y de hostias sonadas) he aprendido que cuando las cosas van mal mejor salir y empezar de nuevo antes de que se pongan peor, no te digo que lo hagas ahora pero estar siempre lamentándose me parece una pérdida de tiempo.

Mira bien el gráfico de Aria, al plazo más largo posible, diario, semanas, meses, etc. si lo ves bien quédate dentro, si no lo ves tan bien dales puerta, al fin y al cabo será tu propia decisión, no te lamentes si te has equivocado cuando te sales y empiezan a subir de repente, graba el episodio a fuego en tu mente y procura aprender para las siguientes veces.

Todos nos equivocamos alguna vez, es así como se aprende.


----------



## El_Presi (29 Oct 2009)

El_Presi dijo:


> hoy sale el dato del PIB en EEUU y además puede que anuncien la prórroga de las ayudas para compra de vivienda



Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets




La administración Obama apoya una posible extensión de las ayudas a las compras, cosa que impulsaría otra vez al sector.

-----------------------------

si estaba todo escrito, mañana toca hacer la foto


----------



## chameleon (29 Oct 2009)

salir de aria ahora es tontería
espera al menos a llegar a 1100 del esepé


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2009)

LA X es donde estamos ahora:


----------



## Catacrack (29 Oct 2009)

ARIA +4,52%


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> ARIA +4,52%



Para mi la de la izquierda y la de azul XX:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Oct 2009)

Estoy por meterle unos cortos a telecinco,un 9% mas que nada por la basura que emiten


----------



## Catacrack (29 Oct 2009)

DP para cuando el chupinazo en MAPFRE ?
Que tengo unos largos que me queman las manos.



LUCA no llores tanto que las accs de kleanex se van a disparar.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> LUCA no llores tanto que las accs de kleanex se van a disparar.



Dejale que llore y se desahogue,que es la mar de saludable...yo en su lugar creo que hubiera aceptado la cita en el puente de Segovia que le hicieron post atras...


----------



## Africano (29 Oct 2009)

Que alguien me explique lo de La Jolla (Las debemos llevar el talivan y yo)


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Oct 2009)

Odio a Gamesa.


----------



## aksarben (29 Oct 2009)

Ibex 11.683,40, eso supera los 11.600 al cierre que comentaba Mendrugo esta mañana.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2009)

Este mes creo que acerté la porra del ibex , creo que mulder también ¿no?

a falta de una sesión... pero bueno..viernes tranquilito


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Oct 2009)

Gracias por llamarme llorón pero vamos, que sigo igual a pesar de la subida de Aria y DPTR porque en LGND y HYTM me han breado pero bien.... por no hablar de la puta del dollar que ha doblado la esquina como decía alguien antes...

El puente de Segovia me pilla un poco lejos XD!

Si gano algo pongo un stop profit y comienzo a pensar en inversiones no papel, estoy pensando montar un taller de motos también...

Hannibal, tienes descuento que en la casa Ducati te la clavarán pero bien XD!


----------



## fmc (29 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Gracias por llamarme llorón pero vamos, que sigo igual a pesar de la subida de Aria y DPTR porque en LGND y HYTM me han breado pero bien.... por no hablar de la puta del dollar que ha doblado la esquina como decía alguien antes...
> 
> El puente de Segovia me pilla un poco lejos XD!
> 
> ...



Móntate un taller de bicis, que tienen más futuro que las motos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Oct 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Móntate un taller de bicis, que tienen más futuro que las motos



También está rumiada la idea, con tema de vender Trek Cannondale y demás "paralelas" pero este plan sería con un socio y ya no mola tanto...

los años buenos para vender a piñón fueron los 90´s


----------



## fmc (29 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> También está rumiada la idea, con tema de vender Trek Cannondale y demás "paralelas" pero este plan sería con un socio y ya no mola tanto...
> 
> los años buenos para vender a piñón fueron los 90´s



Yo me refiero a vender, mantener y reparar bicis de 100-150€, no de las de 1000-1500€


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Oct 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Yo me refiero a vender, mantener y reparar bicis de 100-150€, no de las de 1000-1500€



Hamijo si no tienes tienda no va ni el tato...

Yo en su día hablé con un hay-untamiento sobre las tarifas de mantenimiento que pagan por las bicis esas y son escandalosas... pero claro, si vas sin sobre tienes la propuesta totalmente perdida...

Ahí si que se gana dinero hamijo, y no cobrando 5€ por arreglar pinchazos...

Las Bicis de 1000-1500 lo peor es que no cuestan ni 500-800 y sin rappel... esas ya es mas rentable arreglarlas porque las suspensiones y demás le da más reparo a la gente tocarlas...


----------



## fmc (29 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hamijo si no tienes tienda no va ni el tato...
> 
> Yo en su día hablé con un hay-untamiento sobre las tarifas de mantenimiento que pagan por las bicis esas y son escandalosas... pero claro, si vas sin sobre tienes la propuesta totalmente perdida...
> 
> ...



sí, con tienda me refiero, aunque ya depende de lo que tengas intención de montar.... de cualquier modo, parece que conoces más el tema que yo, así que tampoco te doy más la murga


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Oct 2009)

Las acciones que estaba mirando para entrar vuelan las jodías:

ABG 18,58€ +4,38% BMA 15,74€ +6,42% TLVT 29,50$ +7,23% 

Y GTXI va de puta madre.... mañana rompe.

Cago en todo, y me quedé pillado justo cuando se me aparece la virgen de las ideas bolseras...


----------



## fmc (29 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Las acciones que estaba mirando para entrar vuelan las jodías:
> 
> ABG 18,58€ +4,38% BMA 15,74€ +6,42% TLVT 29,50$ +7,23%
> 
> ...



ARIA +6,22%


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2009)

El plan intradía de hoy se ha cumplido a la perfección, esto es, subidas fuertes y el plan para los próximos días es seguir subiendo porque se han sobrepasado por bastante los rangos diarios habituales y además hoy era el día más señalado para un rebote fuerte.

Aunque aun estamos algo lejos nos toca atacar máximos.


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2009)

ATPC. Llegó mi estación en ARIAd.

Acabo de salir de ARIAd. Al final palmo poco más de la comisión tras hacer la cuenta de la ganancia que hice en la subida y la pérdida que he hecho en la bajada.

Me puedo equivocar pero me salgo casi a pre y estaré más tranquilo. No me sentía cómodo con la posición pensando que el mercado está muy cerquita del GUANO.

Les deseo buen viaje y nada me alegraría más que se forraran.

Suerte

P.D: Espero aprender la lección aunque no ha sido nada cara. Ya se sabe que las grandes pérdidas son las que dejan marcado y de las que realmente aprendes.


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2009)

Hamijos, estoy con mulder en que esto va un poco más para arriba.

Sin embargo creo que va a tener muchos problemas en los 2900 y que no va a poder con ellos.

La señal definitiva de GUANO va a ser la pérdida de los 2740.

Salud


----------



## Stuyvesant (29 Oct 2009)

Ahora, habrá que ver si el dinero decide emigrar y el IBEX empieza a flaquear la semana que viene. Otra vez estamos en el baile. Los Japoneses deben estar atacados después de la subida del Yen contra el dólar de la anterior sesión.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Oct 2009)

Ayudaaaaaaa!!
Hoy me he dejado abiertos unos cortos en SAN,BBVA,POP y T5
De momento ya me he cepillado las ganancias hoy de los ultimos dias,y parece que mañana me la van a meter doblada.:vomito:

Nunca he operado sobre indices,tengo cuenta en interdin,pero veo que no tienen al contado,solo futuros,MEFF INDICES, EUREX ect
No tengo ni idea de como va esto,ni cuanto pierdes/ganas por punto,Mulder iluminame que se que tu tienes cuenta aqui.
Creo que voy a abrir un contrato para ponerme largo :XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2009)

Os subo la gráfica de lo que llevamos hasta ahora. Uso el DAX porque es en el que se ve más fácil, el Ibex es un poco diferente... 







Hoy para los Elliot-eros hablaremos del fallo de quinta, que lo he comentado antes y no he dicho nada más, y puede que sea nuestro caso...

_Un fallo de quinta se da cuando la onda quinta es menor que la onda cuarta en precio. Esta situación siempre indica un gran potencial en contra de la tendencia. Cuando se produce un fallo de quinta onda todo el movimiento será completamente corregido. En el caso de que estemos estimando un fallo de quinta y no se corrige completamente la figura de impulso nuestro recuento será incorrecto.

Sospecharemos de que se pude producir un fallo de quinta cuando la onda 4 indique debilidad esto podría ocurrir si se tratara de un doble zigzag o triple zigzag o si la onda 4 corrigiera más del 61,8% de la onda 3.

Estimaremos esta posibilidad en el caso de terceras ondas extendidas con ondas 1 muy pequeñas en comparación con la 3. Si la onda 4 corrige más de un 38,2% de la onda 3 es muy probable que la onda 5 no alcance el nivel máximo de la onda 3 con lo que tendremos un fallo de quinta con el consiguiente movimiento violento en sentido contrario.

Tendremos generalmente una onda 4 más compleja que la onda 2. Estructuras de este tipo se dan en ondas C de una plana o zigzag o si es quinta onda dentro de una figura de impulso mayor.
_







Saludos...

PD: ARIAd en 1,93$...


----------



## Stuyvesant (29 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Creo que voy a abrir un contrato para ponerme largo :XX:



JoJoJo. Esta maña tenia la tentación de avisar sobre los giros que podrían darse con la apertura en WS, y preferí no alarmar mucho... y ahora la gente dejándose posiciones abiertas antes de la salida de datos de EE.UU. Esto parece la sala de urgencias del Downtown después de crack bursátil. Todos los brokers gimiendo y agonizando por las esquinas...


Kujire vuelve, que se nos va el paciente.

Y tú deja los largos muy cortos, que te desgracias del rebote...

Gracias LCASC (mira acrónimo nuevo) Mardito teclado. Entre la cajita de texto y los teclados modernos tengo que repasar siempre dos veces para poner las letras que se me caen.


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Gracias LCASC (mira acrónimo nuevo) Mardito teclado. Entre la cajita de texto y los teclados modernos tengo que repasar siempre dos veces para poner las letras que se me caen.



Model M keyboard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ayudaaaaaaa!!
> Hoy me he dejado abiertos unos cortos en SAN,BBVA,POP y T5
> De momento ya me he cepillado las ganancias hoy de los ultimos dias,y parece que mañana me la van a meter doblada.:vomito:
> 
> ...



Yo he entrado corto a última hora de la sesión... (después de decir que todavía tenemos que hacer un máximo...), pero me puede el sacar puntos contra-tendencia... es superior a mi... 

En fin, creo que tendremos un poco de bajada durante la sesión de mañana, (antes de seguir subiendo) así que intenta salir lo más dignamente que puedas, yo haré lo mismo...

Nos hemos dejado un gap abierto, cuando dieron el dato PIB USA, o bajamos a cerrarlo (lo que nos iría de perlas), o lo cerraremos cuando llegue el Big-Guano...

Saludos, y sobre todo no te precipotes...


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Nunca he operado sobre indices,tengo cuenta en interdin,pero veo que no tienen al contado,solo futuros,MEFF INDICES, EUREX ect
> No tengo ni idea de como va esto,ni cuanto pierdes/ganas por punto,Mulder iluminame que se que tu tienes cuenta aqui.
> Creo que voy a abrir un contrato para ponerme largo :XX:



Con los futuros se puede perder bastante más que con acciones, incluso que con CFDs, aquí hay que estar más pendiente, tener paciencia y un plan definido de actuación, yo te recomiendo que empieces por el mini-Ibex que es 1 euro por punto, si ves que te va bien puedes irte a probar el Ibex grande o el Eurostoxx que pagan a 10 euros el punto.

Y en ese lejano momento del tiempo cuando ya seas una máquina (si es que lo consigues) el dax da 25 euros por punto 

El bund, schatz y demás son futuros sobre bonos alemanes y son bastante complicados de tradear, no te los recomiendo, aparte de esto está el CAC francés (dicen que va bien para iniciarse aunque yo nunca operé con el) y los futuros sobre índices norteamericanos, que suelen ser imprevisibles a la mínima que no lo tengas claro y además operas con dólares, con lo malo que es eso ahora.

En la página de Interdin hay un apartado sobre tarifas, garantías y multiplicadores de todo lo que se negocia.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2009)

Hoy en ARIAd hemos subido casi un 9% y en el AH se están negociando bastantes acciones...

DADME UNA Y






DADME UNA A






DADME UNA T






DADME UNA E






Saludos...

PD: Bertok, tú harás de ayudante de camarero a Mulder...


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2009)

Si pagais bien, no hay problema. )

Son una pelas sin riesgo .....

Que lo disfrutéis.


----------



## Stuyvesant (29 Oct 2009)

Si Mulder, teclados de 100 euros...  tenía que haber comprado un Cherry, pero... es lo que tiene teclear con 4 dedos a tropocientas pulsaciones por minuto en teclados planos sin recorrido de tecla cuando miras a otro lado y estas espeso. No meto una sola palabra que no parezca brasileño. Suelo tardar el doble en reescribir el texto que en hacer el post. Y encima este es duro y no puedo machacarlo sin acabar con alguna lesión tendinosa. Lo dicho... teclados para niños. Mejor no darle muchas vueltas hasta que lo domeñe.

Y encima el servidor petado por la publicidad. Se acabaron los labtec para mí. Yo escribo deprisa y este trasto no tiene sensibilidad para coger las pulsaciones


----------



## tarrito (29 Oct 2009)

Mulder, ¿Por qué opinas que operar con futuros tiene más riesgo que hacerlo con cfd´s?
¿Algún ejemplo práctico?
Gracias!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2009)

Por si le queréis encontrar explicación a lo de hoy...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...de-dolares-para-comprar-bonos-del-tesoro.html

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Mulder, ¿Por qué opinas que operar con futuros tiene más riesgo que hacerlo con cfd´s?
> ¿Algún ejemplo práctico?
> Gracias!



Porque suelen moverse mucho más deprisa, el rango diario en el SAN puede ser de 3 centimos como mucho (o eso creo) mientras que el Stoxx suele moverse unos 40 puntos, pero hoy se ha movido 70, el que se hubiese puesto corto esta mañana aguantando hubiera palmado 700 euros con un solo contrato.


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Oct 2009)

mañana es igual el viernes mas importante de lo que llevamos de año o que opinais?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Porque suelen moverse mucho más deprisa, el rango diario en el SAN puede ser de 3 centimos como mucho (o eso creo) mientras que el Stoxx suele moverse unos 40 puntos, pero hoy se ha movido 70, el que se hubiese puesto corto esta mañana aguantando hubiera palmado 700 euros con un solo contrato.



Hoy el SAN, max 11,40€ min 10,855€... rango de 55cent.

Saludos...


----------



## carvil (29 Oct 2009)

Buenas noches 


El cierre en la zona esperada +o-, deberíamos seguir subiendo por encima de la zona 1075 en el E-Mini.

Para los Ariaderos, el pico normalmente lo suele realizar unos dias antes de resultados.


Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mañana es igual el viernes mas importante de lo que llevamos de año o que opinais?



Por qué?

*- Ingresos personales EE.UU..
*30 de octubre de 2009, Septiembre. Estimación: 0.1%. Dato Previo: 0.2%. 13:30

*- Gastos personales EE.UU..
*30 de octubre de 2009, Septiembre. Estimación: -0.5%. Dato Previo: 1.3%. 13:30

*- Deflactor subyacente PCE EE.UU..
*30 de octubre de 2009, Septiembre. Dato Previo: -0.5%. 13:30

*- PCE EE.UU..
*30 de octubre de 2009, Septiembre. Estimación: 0.2% (1.3% y/y). Dato Previo: 0.1% (1.3% y/y). 13:30

*- Índice de costes laborales EE.UU..
*30 de octubre de 2009, 3T. Estimación: 0.5%. Dato Previo: 0.4%. 13:30

*- Índice manufacturero de Chicago EE.UU..
*30 de octubre de 2009, Septiembre. Estimación: 48.5. Dato Previo: 46.1. 14:45

*- Confianza de consumidores de la Universidad de Michigan EE.UU..
*30 de octubre de 2009, Octubre. Estimación: 70.0. Dato Previo: 69.4. 15:00

o por el hilo de quiebras bancarias yankees... 

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mañana es igual el viernes mas importante de lo que llevamos de año o que opinais?



si pega el petardazo lo pega el lunes,...


----------



## chameleon (29 Oct 2009)

mañana sería peligroso si subiéramos como un cohete a máximos. los 1100 están a la vuelta de la esquina, apenas 34 puntillos, cosas más raras hemos visto. si eso sucede preparen el botón de EJECT 

con la inercia que tienen los mercados hoy, no creo que nos vayamos a cerrar el gap. demasiado abajo, dejémoslo para el big guano


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Oct 2009)

lo decia graficamente...


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2009)

por cierto que las principales acciones americanas pasan por un momento clave para la próxima semana,

esto se puede poner muy divertido..de peligroso, digo

azkuna puede que lo que "buscas" lo tengas muy muy cerca


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> mañana sería peligroso si subiéramos como un cohete a máximos. los 1100 están a la vuelta de la esquina, apenas 34 puntillos, cosas más raras hemos visto. si eso sucede preparen el botón de EJECT
> 
> con la inercia que tienen los mercados hoy, no creo que nos vayamos a cerrar el gap. demasiado abajo, dejémoslo para el big guano



no, mañana a guardar la ropa de la semana y si se corrige hacia abajo mucho mejor


----------



## Stuyvesant (29 Oct 2009)

El puto botón de eject esta atascado, el logitech no tiene adaptador ps2/USB y estoy con el portátil... ¿alguien dijo guano el lunes?. Acabo de perder un láser desktop de microsoft pior 16 euros por culpa de la descarga del Koala. That´s Life...


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2009)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> El puto botón de eject esta atascado, el logitech no tiene adaptador ps2/USB y estoy con el portátil... ¿alguien dijo guano el lunes?. Acabo de perder un láser desktop de microsoft pior 16 euros por culpa de la descarga del Koala. That´s Life...



Pues yo ahora uso un teclado IBM viejo, aunque no es mecánico y va bastante bien, lo compré en un mercadillo por 2 euros 

Antes usaba uno mecánico pero un día me falló durante una operación y lo cambié, tengo que comprobar si funciona aun o está definitivamente estropeado, aunque es antiguo no tiene ni las teclas de windows aun, pero tras 10 años aun iba maravillosamente.

Yo sería capaz de gastarme 100 euros en un teclado sin problemas, al final vale la pena y se acaba amortizando.


----------



## tonuel (29 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Os subo la gráfica de lo que llevamos hasta ahora. Uso el DAX porque es en el que se ve más fácil, el Ibex es un poco diferente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No me he enterado de nada... pero se agradece el esfuerzo...



Saludos


----------



## aksarben (29 Oct 2009)

Para los que las ondas de Elliot nos suenan a física cuántica, lo de la quinta onda raruna esta ¿significa subidón o guano? Por ir entendiendo tanto gráfico .


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo he entrado corto a última hora de la sesión... (después de decir que todavía tenemos que hacer un máximo...), pero me puede el sacar puntos contra-tendencia... es superior a mi...
> 
> En fin, creo que tendremos un poco de bajada durante la sesión de mañana, (antes de seguir subiendo) así que intenta salir lo más dignamente que puedas, yo haré lo mismo...
> 
> ...



Lo mirare mañana,paso de esperar y comerme un 5 o 10% mas si es verdad que llegamos a maximos.



Mulder dijo:


> Con los futuros se puede perder bastante más que con acciones, incluso que con CFDs, aquí hay que estar más pendiente, tener paciencia y un plan definido de actuación, yo te recomiendo que empieces por el mini-Ibex que es 1 euro por punto, si ves que te va bien puedes irte a probar el Ibex grande o el Eurostoxx que pagan a 10 euros el punto.
> 
> Y en ese lejano momento del tiempo cuando ya seas una máquina (si es que lo consigues) el dax da 25 euros por punto
> 
> ...



Creo que perdere la virginidad contratil mañana con un mini-ibex




las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoy el SAN, max 11,40€ min 10,855€... rango de 55cent.
> 
> Saludos...



Me lo he comido a la baja :vomito:


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Oct 2009)

HL si empiezas con los mini-ibex, pon stops por dios.
Puedes ganar mucho, aunque también puedes perder hasta la camisa. Yo empezaría con los contratos de uno en uno, y según lo vayas viendo claro ir añadiendo más.
Por cierto menudo subidon las Ariad. Si han subido hasta mencionando el yate...

Mulder no sé si has echado un ojo a las ENMD. Las he estado siguiendo un rato y andaban sobre los 0,70-0,71, aguantando bastante bien, y han llegado hasta 0,75. Luego me he tenido que ir, no he podido seguir el cierre USA, acabo de llegar a casa y me encuentro con semejante gráfico. Han caído en el cierre de 0,78 a 0,70.

EntreMed, Inc. Share Price Chart | ENMD - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> HL si empiezas con los mini-ibex, pon stops por dios.
> Puedes ganar mucho, aunque también puedes perder hasta la camisa. Yo empezaría con los contratos de uno en uno, y según lo vayas viendo claro ir añadiendo más.
> Por cierto menudo subidon las Ariad. Si han subido hasta mencionando el yate...
> 
> ...



Ha subido casi todo lo que era posible subir, ojo. Pero el grupo biomedic sigue estando muy debilitado...cuidado


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

A los buenos días!



pecata minuta dijo:


> Mulder no sé si has echado un ojo a las ENMD. Las he estado siguiendo un rato y andaban sobre los 0,70-0,71, aguantando bastante bien, y han llegado hasta 0,75. Luego me he tenido que ir, no he podido seguir el cierre USA, acabo de llegar a casa y me encuentro con semejante gráfico. Han caído en el cierre de 0,78 a 0,70.
> 
> EntreMed, Inc. Share Price Chart | ENMD - Yahoo! Finance



Las acabo de mirar y las sigo viendo muy bien, pero para que sigan bien deben cerrar hoy por encima de 0.60$ y sería buena señal si cierran por encima de 0.70$ que fue el cierre de ayer. Si lo consiguen mantenlas porque el próximo pump&dump debería andar muy cerca.

Por cierto, hoy es un buen día para que las ENMD suban como la espuma, si no ocurriera es mejor salirse por si acaso.


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

Hoy no tengo claro del todo que harán los índices, la intuición me dice que subiremos, pero no lo tengo claro del todo. Hoy es un día clave porque nos confirmará si seguiremos subiendo o lo de ayer fue el preludio perfecto para el guano que viene.

Hoy hemos empezado bajando un poco pero si el Stoxx llega a 2783 nos iremos más abajo sin ninguna duda, si hoy se supera el 2860 sería un buen augurio alcista, aunque esto provocaría que los primeros días de la semana que viene sean laterales-bajistas, esto aun no puedo confirmarlo.

El mínimo de hoy debería estar alrededor del 2805 si todo va bien.

edito: Un cierre del mini-S&P por debajo de 1040 hoy sería nefasto y devastador, concretamente por debajo de 1043.


----------



## until (30 Oct 2009)

Buenos Dias!

Mulder porque prefieres operar sobre el indice Stoxx que sobre el Ibex.

Un saludo!


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

until dijo:


> Buenos Dias!
> 
> Mulder porque prefieres operar sobre el indice Stoxx que sobre el Ibex.
> 
> Un saludo!



Porque cumple muchísimo mejor con el análisis técnico, además suele seguir a la mayoría de índices, cosa que el Ibex siempre va a su bola y muchas veces el análisis técnico no sirve con el, a veces todos los índices bajan y el Ibex se queda solo subiendo, otros días los índices suben y en el Ibex aprovechan para bajarlo.

El problema de fondo del Ibex es la falta total de liquidez, es un auténtico queso gruyere con las horquillas, cosa que nunca pasa en el Stoxx y además con relativamente poco capital es posible manipularlo mucho, algunos bancos suizos lo hacen todos los días.


----------



## until (30 Oct 2009)

Intuia la respuesta, voy a empezar a mirar otros indices y ha hacer papertrading de sistemas...

Será a partir del lunes, hoy me voy a visitar a un cliente....


Saludos!


----------



## pyn (30 Oct 2009)

Tengo en mente pasarme al eurostoxxx o al sp500 en el próximo mes ¿algún broker especialista (con precios bajos) para estos índices?

Creo que el que tienes comisiones más bajas para operar con futuros es el interdin ¿verdad?


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Tengo en mente pasarme al eurostoxxx o al sp500 en el próximo mes ¿algún broker especialista (con precios bajos) para estos índices?
> 
> Creo que el que tienes comisiones más bajas para operar con futuros es el interdin ¿verdad?



Hace un tiempo alguien posteó un broker nacional que tenía las comisiones ligeramente más bajas que Interdin, pero no se ni como es el entorno operativo ni nada, de hecho ni recuerdo como se llamaban 

Yo uso Interdin por muchas razones que podrían no ajustarse a los demás, entre ellas que uso Linux y todo se hace por web en vez de por un programa especial para win.

Te recomiendo el Stoxx antes que el S&P porque este último opera en dólares y ya sabemos como está la cuestión dólar ahora mismo, igual que tu entré al S&P hace tiempo hasta que me di cuenta de que valía más la pena el Stoxx aunque sea algo más 'perroflautico' 

Además se requieren menos garantías y las comisiones son algo más baratas en el Stoxx.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> Para los que las ondas de Elliot nos suenan a física cuántica, lo de la quinta onda raruna esta ¿significa subidón o guano? Por ir entendiendo tanto gráfico .



Buenos días! 

El fallo de quinta, significa que la última onda (la que nos tiene que llevar a máximos), no supera a la tercera. En el S&P por ejemplo, sería seguir subiendo pero sin llegar a pasar el 1100. El recuento en caso de fallo de quinta, seguiría siendo correcto.

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

Vaya tela,yo espero a que baje a 11600-11550 para cerrar los cortos,si no baja lo dejo como esta,para lo que me queda en el convento me cago dentro.:cook:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vaya tela,yo espero a que baje a 11600-11550 para cerrar los cortos,si no baja lo dejo como esta,para lo que me queda en el convento me cago dentro.:cook:



Si baja a esos niveles, síguelo con atención porque puede que baje a cerrar el gap que hizo ayer el dato del PIB, hasta 11450-60...

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si baja a esos niveles, síguelo con atención porque puede que baje a cerrar el gap que hizo ayer el dato del PIB, hasta 11450-60...
> 
> Saludos...



Tu los has cerrado?


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

Voy a poner unas velitas a todos los santos para que las próximas dos semanas todo salga bien. Pasamos por los momentos más críticos para la formación de un big guano que hasta Tonuel ni soñaría. Hace tiempo que lo veo, pero ahora es cuando lo empezamos a tener encima.

No creo que vaya a pasar, pero si intuyo que algunos sectores se resentiran.

edit: ya soy gurú, lol


----------



## pyn (30 Oct 2009)

El miedo ha durado 2 días xDDD que cabrones, no dejan caer el índice ni a tiros.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

Las farmacéuticas Merck y Schering-Plough tienen vía libre para su fusión - 30/10/09 - 1656416 - elEconomista.es


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tu los has cerrado?



No, sigo viendo un entorno a muy corto plazo bajista...

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No, sigo viendo un entorno a muy corto plazo bajista...
> 
> Saludos...



Ok,aguantaremos,de perdidos al rio


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días!
> 
> El fallo de quinta, significa que la última onda (la que nos tiene que llevar a máximos), no supera a la tercera. En el S&P por ejemplo, sería seguir subiendo pero sin llegar a pasar el 1100. El recuento en caso de fallo de quinta, seguiría siendo correcto.
> 
> Saludos...



¿al final te compraste el libro de las ondas de Elliot?


----------



## tarrito (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder, he estado mirando las tarifas de Interdin y parecen buenas pero le echo un vistazo al contrato y pone que para retirar beneficios, tengo que enviar un fax o bien una carta para dar el aviso. ¿Es esto así?, ¿no hay posibilidad de dar orden por internet o por télefono?.
De paso aprovecho para preguntar cómo se retiran beneficios en Renta4, aprovechando que Pecata está por aquí.
Gracias y Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Mulder, he estado mirando las tarifas de Interdin y parecen buenas pero le echo un vistazo al contrato y pone que para retirar beneficios, tengo que enviar un fax o bien una carta para dar el aviso. ¿Es esto así?, ¿no hay posibilidad de dar orden por internet o por télefono?.
> De paso aprovecho para preguntar cómo se retiran beneficios en Renta4, aprovechando que Pecata está por aquí.
> Gracias y Saludos



Tienes que mandar un numero de cuenta tuyo(fotocopia de recibo del banco o cartilla que se vea que eres el titular) y te haces las transferencias.


----------



## tarrito (30 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tienes que mandar un numero de cuenta tuyo(fotocopia de recibo del banco o cartilla que se vea que eres el titular) y te haces las transferencias.



Gracias Hannibal, pero a cúal te refieres ..., como ves pregunto por los dos. :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

Cerrado corto en bbva -24 centimos de perdidas
Sigo corto en SAN, y TEL5

Cerrado pop con beneficios


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Gracias Hannibal, pero a cúal te refieres ..., como ves pregunto por los dos. :



Cuando tengan tus datos bancarios das la orden por internete


----------



## tarrito (30 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cuando tengan tus datos bancarios das la orden por internete



no me expliqué bien ... ¿Te refieres a Interdin o Renta4 a lo que me explicas? 
... perdón por lo pesaito que me pongo :bla:

P.D: Vaya tela con las nuevas caritas )


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> no me expliqué bien ... ¿Te refieres a Interdin o Renta4 a lo que me explicas?
> ... perdón por lo pesaito que me pongo :bla:
> 
> P.D: Vaya tela con las nuevas caritas )



Interdin,no mencionas renta4 en el post que te respondi arriba.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Oct 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Mulder, he estado mirando las tarifas de Interdin y parecen buenas pero le echo un vistazo al contrato y pone que para retirar beneficios, tengo que enviar un fax o bien una carta para dar el aviso. ¿Es esto así?, ¿no hay posibilidad de dar orden por internet o por télefono?.
> De paso aprovecho para preguntar cómo se retiran beneficios en Renta4, aprovechando que Pecata está por aquí.
> Gracias y Saludos



Ja ja ja, yo no he retirado beneficios aún, cuando los obtengo reinvierto, y así me va. Más me valdría sacarlos y gastarmelos en cualquier cosa... pero es lo que tiene la ludopatía.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

Cerrado corto en TEL5 con ganancias.
Me quedo con el botas un ratito mas.


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Mulder, he estado mirando las tarifas de Interdin y parecen buenas pero le echo un vistazo al contrato y pone que para retirar beneficios, tengo que enviar un fax o bien una carta para dar el aviso. ¿Es esto así?, ¿no hay posibilidad de dar orden por internet o por télefono?.
> De paso aprovecho para preguntar cómo se retiran beneficios en Renta4, aprovechando que Pecata está por aquí.
> Gracias y Saludos



A ver, cuando firmas el contrato con Interdin das un número de cuenta de tu banco que es donde quieres mandar el dinero de tus beneficios (o lo que sea, a lo mejor quieres dedicarte a otra cosa con menos garantías y quitar dinero que 'sobra'), una vez firmado el contrato y dado de alta hay una página donde les dices que cantidad quieres transferir en el momento que quieras.

Una vez has enviado el formulario con la cantidad a tranferir tienes aproximadamente medio dia o uno para 'arrepentirte'  es decir, puedes cancelar esa tranferencia, si no la cancelas en alrededor de 2 días tienes el dinero en tu cuenta del banco.

Todo se hace por Internet no tienes que llamar ni nada de nada, en todo caso tendrías que llamar si quieres cambiar el número de cuenta del banco.

En R4 es aproximadamente lo mismo.

edito: En Interdin puedes hacer 5 transferencias gratuitas al mes, a la 6a y siguientes te cobran 2 euros por cada transferencia, yo nunca he llegado a pasarme (desgraciadamente  )


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

Interesante gráfico para los 'fundamentalistas' y los osos, que opinan que estamos en niveles de PER demasiado altos:







Y la cita de Cárpatos que acompaña al gráfico:



> Durante los años 2003-2007 tuvimos una burbuja de beneficios impulsada por un endeudamiento masivo. Como vemos en el gráfico, se aceleró la tendencia de largo plazo de beneficios en estas fechas.
> 
> Con los estimados de beneficios de 2010 (círculo rojo en el gráfico), volvemos a la tendencia de largo plazo, pero parece que el mercado descuenta un progresivo acercamiento a la tendencia de los años 2003 al 2007 con los estimados para el año 2011 ¿son creíbles estas expectativas sin el apoyo del crédito?
> 
> ...



Muy interesante, a pesar de que no me gusten mucho los fundamentales.


----------



## tarrito (30 Oct 2009)

Para los amantes chicharriles! 

El Nasdaq chino se estrena con alzas irreales: las compañías subieron entre un 75 y un 210% - 30/10/09 - 1657024 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Para los amantes chicharriles!
> 
> El Nasdaq chino se estrena con alzas irreales: las compañías subieron entre un 75 y un 210% - 30/10/09 - 1657024 - elEconomista.es



Corre edita el post y quita el enlace,como lo lea donpepito nos va a dar la brasa con esos chicharros hasta el fin de los dias :XX:


----------



## carvil (30 Oct 2009)

Buenos dias 



Resistencia en el E-Mini zona 1075 en SPX 1080, soporte 1056. La subida de ayer no se apoya en volúmen.



Salu2


----------



## Samzer (30 Oct 2009)

Estas subidas si que dan para yates :Baile:

El Nasdaq chino se estrena con alzas irreales: *las compañías subieron entre un 75 y un 210%*

Hoy comenzó a cotizar el Chinext, el Nasdaq chino. Y no podría haber sido más accidentado, ya que todos sus valores fueron suspendidos en algún momento por superar los límites de subidas. Al final, los 28 componentes subieron al cierre de la sesión de la tarde entre un 75,84 y un 209,73%.

Esta mañana en Shenzhen, la bolsa china especializada en pequeñas y mediana empresas, el nuevo índice ChiNext vio suspendidas temporalmente las cotizaciones de sus 28 empresas componentes, en al menos una ocasión durante sus primeras dos horas de funcionamiento, ya que todas experimentaron fuertes ganancias desde la apertura. De hecho, en previsión de lo que podía pasar y para reducir la especulación, el Shenzen Stock Exchange emitió nuevas normas de suspensión por si los valores fluctuaban demasiado en el primer día de negocio en el Chinext.

Las nuevas normas prevén que, si un valor fluctúa más de un 20% de su precio de apertura durante la jornada, su cotización será suspendida por 30 minutos, y si a continuación sigue fluctuando más de 20%, se suspenda otros 30 minutos. El límite marca que si, a continuación, sigue fluctuando más de un 80%, su cotización sea suspendida hasta tres minutos antes del cierre diario.

*Despegues inconcebibles*

Las 28 compañías en conjunto habían obtenido 15.480 millones de yuanes (2.270 millones de dólares) a través de sus opvs, más del doble de lo esperado, que eran 7.080 millones de yuanes. En la apertura de hoy, el grupo cinematográfico Huayi Brothers Media, fue la compañía que registró un mayor incremento (122,74%) respecto a la opv. Zhongyuan Huadian fue la empresa que menos aumentó en la apertura con un 46,26%.

Al cierrre de la sesión matutina, que va desde las 9:30 a las 11:30, los precios de las compañías subieron entre un 119,08% y un 226,47%, con cinco empresas subiendo más de un 200%. Durante la sesión de tarde, que dura desde las 13:00 hasta las 15:00 horas, las alzas se moderaron, si bien las compañías terminaron con subidas de entre el 75,84% y el 209,73%.

Chengdu Geeya, fabricante y proveedor de equipamiento para televisiones digitales, fue el mejor de la sesión, con una subida del 209,73%. Anhui Anke Biotechnology ascendió un 194,59%, Beijing Toread un 152,88%, Huayi Brothers Media un 147,76% y EVE Energy un 140,44%.
Preocupaciones de los analistas

Los analistas están preocupados sobre las posibles valoraciones excesivas de las compañías, además de que su comportamiento puede hacer que los inversores salgan de los dos mercados principales de China.

"Esto muestra la inmadurez del mercado chino. Todo el mundo quiere el beneficio rápido, sin considerar el valor actual de la compañía. El riesgo es que el dinero se vaya al Chinext", señaló a MarketWatch Francis Lun, de Fubright Securities.

"Chinext está diseñado para financiar la innovación y la toma de riesgos. Por lo tanto, la sobrevaloración preocupa", explicó Barole Shiu, analista de UOB Kay Hian. Ahora mismo, el PER medio de los componentes de este mercado es 77, comparado con el 33 del mercado regular chino.

El índice tecnológico es un proyecto iniciado hace más de una década, en 1998, por el sector bursátil chino, que reclamó a Pekín la agrupación en el parqué de las pujantes empresas tecnológicas locales.

El Chinext tiene menos exigencias que los dos principales de China, y fue creado para que las compañías más pequeñas pudieran obtener fondos. En los últimos años, compañías chinas como Baidu habían optado por cotizar en el Nasdaq por no cumplir el requerimiento chino de tener tres años de beneficio antes de salir a cotizar.

El Nasdaq chino se estrena con alzas irreales: las compañías subieron entre un 75 y un 210% - 30/10/09 - 1657024 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

Samzer dijo:


> Hoy comenzó a cotizar el Chinext, el Nasdaq chino. Y no podría haber sido más accidentado, ya que todos sus valores fueron suspendidos en algún momento por superar los límites de subidas. Al final, los 28 componentes subieron al cierre de la sesión de la tarde entre un 75,84 y un 209,73%.



El día que hayan bajadas va a ser para verlo en directo )


----------



## tarrito (30 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corre edita el post y quita el enlace,como lo lea donpepito nos va a dar la brasa con esos chicharros hasta el fin de los dias :XX:



lo que hay que hacer es dejar que se hinche de manera descomunal y luego ....
poner a todo el foro CORTOOO en el Nasdaq Chino!!! :XX:

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Vercingetorix (30 Oct 2009)

Bueno, pues yo hace mas o menos un año (cuando el Ibex rondaba los 7.000 puntos), no se si os acordais q me dije q era un buen momento para comprar (q algunos hasta me decian q se iba a ir a 3.000 y tal).

Pues compre algo de BBVA, Santander e Inditex (y otras cosillas). Ahora estoy retirando casi todo.

La inversion no fue grande, asi q los beneficios tampoco me van a dar para retirarme a una isla del Caribe jejejeje... Pero bueno, voy a guardar ese dinerito y a ver como se comporta la bolsa a partir de Enero


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

Cerrado el corto de SAN,no me queda ni un corto.
Voy a ver si abro un mini ibex en 1550 para ver como va los de los contratos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

Ayer me dijo un pajaro que hoy bajariamos hasta los 11550,que cerrara alli los cortos y me pusiera largo.
Como sea verdad esto del ibex ya lo maneja cualquiera


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ayer me dijo un pajaro que hoy bajariamos hasta los 11550,que cerrara alli los cortos y me pusiera largo.
> Como sea verdad esto del ibex ya lo maneja cualquiera



Pues yo espero que no bajemos tanto... son 70 puntos menos que ahora mismo.
De todas formas, ¿hablamos de los contratos mini-ibex o del real? Porque los contratos Mini-Ibex están ahora mismo en 11.550...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ayer me dijo un pajaro que hoy bajariamos hasta los 11550,que cerrara alli los cortos y me pusiera largo.
> Como sea verdad esto del ibex ya lo maneja cualquiera



Es más o menos lo que espero hacer yo...



Mulder dijo:


> ¿al final te compraste el libro de las ondas de Elliot?



No, alguien del hilo lo compró, pero no recuerdo quién... :

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Oct 2009)

Abro la sesión con Guano leve...

DPTR 1.40 -0.03-2.10% 
LGND 1.76 -0.02-1.12% 
ARIA 1.89 -0.04-2.07% 
HYTM 0.47 +0.03-6.82%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2009)

Comprado uno de los dos mini-ibex... 

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Comprado uno de los dos mini-ibex...
> 
> Saludos...



Yo tambien compre uno a 11540 a ver que tal el estreno

Por cierto suben mis onty,ya era hora!!! :Aplauso:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Oct 2009)

Vaya "rally" que estoy llevando.... me cago en todo...

DPTR 1.39 -0.04-2.80% 
LGND 1.76 -0.02-1.12% 
ARIA 1.89 -0.04-2.07% 
HYTM 0.431 -0.009-2.05%


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo tambien compre uno a 11540 a ver que tal el estreno
> 
> Por cierto suben mis onty,ya era hora!!! :Aplauso:



Seguro que solo ha sido uno? Joder,vaya subidon...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Seguro que solo ha sido uno? Joder,vaya subidon...



Uno y comprado por el telefono,es para aprender,y encima largo....jajajaja
Como suba el ibex fuerte otra vez voy a hacer la operacion pepon26 a la inversa,se va a cagar la perra :XX:

PD: Apolo vuelve,gamesa no te olvida jajajajaja


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2009)

Digo yo que hoy no saldra nadie con aquello de "tenemos un aburrido lateral"...aunque es casi una tradicion en el hilo


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Uno y comprado por el telefono,es para aprender,y encima largo....jajajaja
> Como suba el ibex fuerte otra vez voy a hacer la operacion pepon26 a la inversa,se va a cagar la perra :XX:
> 
> PD: Apolo vuelve,gamesa no te olvida jajajajaja



Apolo, cuando quieras lo puedes machacar... jaja Al del "Ni con un palo"... 8:

DP! ¿ya has regresado de recoger a los nenes? Mira a Mesa... solo cae un 18% y va a caer muchísimo más... menos mal que en esta me lo vi venir ufff.

Pecata de aquí a dos semanas te forras con Enmd ... como está subiendo...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

T5 cae un 5,5% tenia que aguantar,pero vendi el corto con 3%... nunca aprendere grrr


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

Apollo, ¿ya no haces operativas en bolsa?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

Esto me huele muy mal..... el SAN no sube nada.... creo que estan soltando de lo lindo.... :cook:
Me gustaria saber si ayer la subida la hicieron las manos fuertes o las debiles,no me gusta como caza la perrita.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

Un poco de humor


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Esto me huele muy mal..... el SAN no sube nada.... creo que estan soltando de lo lindo.... :cook:
> Me gustaria saber si ayer la subida la hicieron las manos fuertes o las debiles,no me gusta como caza la perrita.



SAN es un CI claramente,

CI="Corred, Insensatos" :Baile:


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Apollo, ¿ya no haces operativas en bolsa?



Ahora mismo tengo vendido un miniibex en 11600...pero vamos,estoy asumiendo mi condicion de pobre y practicamente a la minima me salgo...

En este caso aguantare un poquito mas,me da moral ver que HL acaba de adquirir su primer mini largo


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ahora mismo tengo vendido un miniibex en 11600...pero vamos,estoy asumiendo mi condicion de pobre y practicamente a la minima me salgo...
> 
> En este caso aguantare un poquito mas,me da moral ver que HL acaba de adquirir su primer mini largo



¡Suerte!

Gamesa borrada, ¿no?....y madre mía que bandazos sigue pegando


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Oct 2009)

ARIA 1.85 -0.08-4.15% 

Qué bien hizo bertok en bajarse... yo sigo con mis pérdidas al -22% jajaja


DP donde estás? venga, no aproveches para venderlo todo... XD!


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> ARIA 1.85 -0.08-4.15%
> 
> Qué bien hizo bertok en bajarse... yo sigo con mis pérdidas al -22% jajaja
> 
> ...



Si lo vende todo ya si se va al guano profundo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si lo vende todo ya si se va al guano profundo



Lo venderá como lo compó, a tramos...


Lo que más gracia me hizo fué que íbamos a tener un mega rally ¿¿?? en las BIO....


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Lo venderá como lo compó, a tramos...
> 
> 
> Lo que más gracia me hizo fué que íbamos a tener un mega rally ¿¿?? en las BIO....



En mi opinion...me parece bien que trates de aguantar las posiciones que lleves (una opcion),pero creeme...deberias de despegar los ojos de las cotizaciones,vete a dar un paseo y lo que tenga que ser sera.Si no al final corres el riesgo de cogerte una depresion severa


----------



## tarrito (30 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> SAN es un CI claramente,
> 
> CI="Corred, Insensatos" :Baile:



me suena al anuncio de Leopoldo abadía de "Repostaje Inteligente".
¿Os imagináis el nuevo anuncio?, el tal Leopoldo, en la puerta de una entidad del SAN, advirtiendo del "CI" = Corred Insensatos

Pepitoria!, vamos al 50% cuando para los derechos de autor y tal ...:


----------



## Sylar (30 Oct 2009)

¿Quien dijo aquello de que un pajarito le había soplado que el chulibex iba a 11550 y luego rebotaba? ¿Y quien era el pajarito?

¿Es hora de cargar?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2009)

Hannibal, cuando he dicho comprado, me refería a que he comprado el que vendí ayer... ahora he comprado (cerrado) el otro...

Mode: Buscando un buen punto para entrar largo...

Saludos...

Edito: Largo en mini-ibex


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Oct 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> En mi opinion...me parece bien que trates de aguantar las posiciones que lleves (una opcion),pero creeme...deberias de despegar los ojos de las cotizaciones,vete a dar un paseo y lo que tenga que ser sera.Si no al final corres el riesgo de cogerte una depresion severa



Creo que ya es tarde... jajaa


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> ¿Quien dijo aquello de que un pajarito le había soplado que el chulibex iba a 11550 y luego rebotaba? ¿Y quien era el pajarito?
> 
> ¿Es hora de cargar?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Oct 2009)

Supongo Apollo que es lo que hacías tu con las tuyas y un día abriste la pantalla y tenías un -50%....


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

Por cierto que la porra de Octubre del Ibex35 va a estar reñídisima...


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Supongo Apollo que es lo que hacías tu con las tuyas y un día abriste la pantalla y tenías un -50%....



Lo digo porque es justamente lo que yo hacia,no despegar los ojos de la pantalla...y al final palmaba mas a base de operar y operar que yendome por ahi...lejos 

PD: Me se de uno que no vuelve a abrir un largo en su vida


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Oct 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo digo porque es justamente lo que yo hacia,no despegar los ojos de la pantalla...y al final palmaba mas a base de operar y operar que yendome por ahi...lejos
> 
> PD: Me se de uno que no vuelve a abrir un largo en su vida



Eso es lo bueno de quedarse pillado... así no pierdes más juuuasss jajjaa :XX:

Un saludo


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

hoy es un desparrame el ibex35

hay que pagar el cayenne de algunos afortunados


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Oct 2009)

Yo no estoy operando nada apollo.... pero tengo que estar atento a como se comporta, ARIA se ha dejado un gap pendiente por ejemplo, si no lo cierra hoy la semana que viene será un buen momento para salir de ella...


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

No me gusta como va el mercado hoy, el nivel clave por debajo es el 2761 en el Stoxx, que es donde finaliza el gap abierto ayer. Ya hemos cumplido el rango diario normal y en este momento el gap lo podemos dar practicamente por cerrado, así que es posible que a partir de ahora subamos.

Lo de las ENMD estaba cantado para hoy pero aun toca vigilar como cierran, la señal que he visto en ENMD para pensar que subiría fuerte hoy es la misma que tengo para las ARIA el 7 de noviembre pero en este caso bajista. Mucho cuidado porque se suelen cumplir.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

el 7 de Noviembre es Sábado, Mulder


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> el 7 de Noviembre es Sábado, Mulder



¡Cierto! pero mi sistema se basa en el calendario 'normal' no en el de trading, entonces la señal pasa a ser el dia 6 de noviembre


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo digo porque es justamente lo que yo hacia,no despegar los ojos de la pantalla...y al final palmaba mas a base de operar y operar que yendome por ahi...lejos
> 
> PD: Me se de uno que no vuelve a abrir un largo en su vida



Cabrones comprad acciones!!!! poneros largossssss
Estoy sin un puto corto,veo ruina,huelo a guano :XX:


----------



## Catacrack (30 Oct 2009)

ARIADneros


Hay algo en el yate que no me cuadra. ¿Quien ha invitado a la muerte?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Eso es lo bueno de quedarse pillado... así no pierdes más juuuasss jajjaa :XX:
> 
> Un saludo



Vaya gracia que tiene WATA... desde luego... tu también irás perdiendo lo tuyo, aunque no sé si lo has vendido todo o metiste stop...

Mañana me iré con la moto por ahí, empiezo a estar hasta los cojones del Nasdaq, luego seguro que recupero, me salgo, y se van las Arias a los 20 USD....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

Don pepito esta soltando tanto papel que ni postea jajajajaja


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> ARIADneros
> 
> 
> Hay algo en el yate que no me cuadra. ¿Quien ha invitado a la muerte?



¿ese es el yate que os prometieron?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Don pepito esta soltando tanto papel que ni postea jajajajaja



Sí, opino lo mismo, le gusta jugar mucho al despiste cuando las acciones bajan, cuando ya las ha vendio todas entonces postea algo ienso:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2009)

Yo sigo viendo que nos vamos a máximos, y que ARIAd va pa'rriba...

Saludos...

PD: No solo lo veo, me he puesto largo hace un rato en mini-Ibex...
PD2: Me puedo equivocar, pero es lo que veo en los gráficos...


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vaya gracia que tiene WATA... desde luego... tu también irás perdiendo lo tuyo, aunque no sé si lo has vendido todo o metiste stop...
> 
> Mañana me iré con la moto por ahí, empiezo a estar hasta los cojones del Nasdaq, luego seguro que recupero, me salgo, y se van las Arias a los 20 USD....



No me importaría decirte cuanto voy perdiendo, pero no lo se. Hace más de un mes que no entro en la web de R4... y así voy a seguir por lo menos hasta Enero.

Es simplemente que lamentarme no me vale de nada. Aquí nadie me va a dar nada... bueno a lo mejor si paso el sombrero... ajjaaja

Lo que de verdad no entiendo es que si con las Arias vas aún ganando.. aunque sea poco, ¿porque no las sueltas y te quedas con las demás?. 
Entiendo que no quieras soltar las hytm u otras... pero esa que vas aún empatado o ganando algo...

Hagas lo que hagas, ya paciencia y para el futuro todos habremos aprendido algo. (Seguramente no :56: )


----------



## Catacrack (30 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿ese es el yate que os prometieron?



Pensaba comprarme el del Pocero pero ahora mismo no me llega ni para una colchoneta hinchable. :56:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo sigo viendo que nos vamos a máximos, y que ARIAd va pa'rriba...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



Yo tambien creo eso,pero por principios no abrire largos,solo el mini ibex que tengo :XX: que suba lo maximo posible para ponerme corto.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pensaba comprarme el del Pocero pero ahora mismo no me llega ni para una colchoneta hinchable. :56:



Sigues con mapfre?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> No me importaría decirte cuanto voy perdiendo, pero no lo se. Hace más de un mes que no entro en la web de R4... y así voy a seguir por lo menos hasta Enero.
> 
> Es simplemente que lamentarme no me vale de nada. Aquí nadie me va a dar nada... bueno a lo mejor si paso el sombrero... ajjaaja
> 
> ...




Te aconsejo mirar tus pérdidas, negar la realidad y borrarlo de la mente cual trauma infantil no te va a permitir salirte rápido...

Las airias las tengo de media a 2,015, pero si le metes el T/C pues como que le gano 300 aurelios a 2,15 USD por lo que sí, voy palmando y bastante.

Me quiero salir de esto para recuperar el dinero, pagar las comisiones y me conformo, no le veo suelo, de ahí a seguir el mercado, mi única esperanza es la semana próxima, si con los resultados la cosa remonta pongo un stop loss y entonces sí que me olvido...

Curioso es que los Stops sean desaconsejados por DP y por Kuji, nunca lo entenderé... gilipollas de mí no los puse, me habría salido palmando 1k€ y ahora podría jugármela comprando algo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Oct 2009)

A los que lelvan GTXI recordad que:

FDA Approval of GTx Drug Could Come Today

Quien se la quiera jugar para llevarse un +20% hoy pillad unas cuantas y poned un Stop en 8,65 de ahí no va a bajar más.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Oct 2009)

Me he ido un ratito, vuelvo y me encuentro con toda esta actividad, madre mía... estoy atacada.



Wataru_ dijo:


> Pecata de aquí a dos semanas te forras con Enmd ... como está subiendo...



Las tengo compradas a 0,78, están a puntito de caramelo, lo malo es que a las 17:30 me tengo que volver a ir, y no estaré para el cierre, no sé si dejar una orden de venta de algo, si arriesgarme y mantenerlas... me apetece quitarmelas de encima si puedo, con algo de dignidad. Me da igual que no me llegue para el yate, tengo una barquita hinchable de esas de propaganda de Coca Cola, estupenda para la playa en verano. 



Pepitoria dijo:


> Gamesa borrada, ¿no?....y madre mía que bandazos sigue pegando



Yo la llevo... sin comentarios. Esa la heredarán mis hijos, o los hijos de los hijos de mis hijos.



Mulder dijo:


> Lo de las ENMD estaba cantado para hoy pero aun toca vigilar como cierran, la señal que he visto en ENMD para pensar que subiría fuerte hoy es la misma que tengo para las ARIA el 7 de noviembre pero en este caso bajista. Mucho cuidado porque se suelen cumplir.



OK, Mulder, tengo que confesarte que no lo tenía muy claro lo de las ENMD, pero ante los hechos, te profesaré devoción bursátil hasta el fin de mis días.



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Te aconsejo mirar tus pérdidas, negar la realidad y borrarlo de la mente cual trauma infantil no te va a permitir salirte rápido...
> 
> Las airias las tengo de media a 2,015, pero si le metes el T/C pues como que le gano 300 aurelios a 2,15 USD por lo que sí, voy palmando y bastante.
> 
> ...



Luca tampoco se trata de no mirar la pantalla y negar la realidad, pero es cierto lo que te están diciendo, si miras a cada segundo lo que hace la cotización, es para volverse loco y lo único que consigues es operaciones realizadas por instinto, a lo loco y sin reflexionar. Los Stops en Nasdaq te los desaconsejan porque saltarían siempre, los bandazos que dan las acciones son impresionantes, las ENMD ayer iban a 0,78 y un un minuto cerraron a 0,70. Ahora mismo están subiendo un 10%, están a 0,77, un stop ahí no te sirve más que para palmar pasta.


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

No me gusta nada el tinte que está tomando el mercado hoy y ya no me parece que vayamos a subir, esta mañana nombré el 2783 como nivel donde las cosas se iban a poner feas y de momento así está siendo, no logran superarlo por arriba.

Como esto siga así creo que volveremos a los días de guano y rosas (negras).


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

Su puta madre ya le voy palmando 120 euros al mini,se cojes un contrato normal te crujen vivo esto es la ostia


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Te aconsejo mirar tus pérdidas, negar la realidad y borrarlo de la mente cual trauma infantil no te va a permitir salirte rápido...
> 
> Las airias las tengo de media a 2,015, pero si le metes el T/C pues como que le gano 300 aurelios a 2,15 USD por lo que sí, voy palmando y bastante.
> 
> ...



Ains... ¿quién niega nada?. Ya he dicho muchas veces que el dinero que tengo en bolsa no me hace falta ni a corto ni a medio plazo... ¿de qué me va a servir vender ahora?.

Con el tema de los Stops recuerdo como comentasteis las ventajas y desventajas de estos en el mercado Yanki.

Pero bueno yo corto ya esto, porque me parece que estás echando culpas fuera... me está dando mal rollo que ahora digas que la culpa es de Kujire y Dp por el tema de los stops.

En fin, hasta otra.


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Su puta madre ya le voy palmando 120 euros al mini,se cojes un contrato normal te crujen vivo esto es la ostia



¿no has puesto stop? con los futuros hay que tener un cuidado especial, asegurar rápido cuando vayan a tu favor y cortar rápido las pérdidas si van en tu contra.

Yo últimamente me estoy fijando en niveles clave para operar, a veces entro sin mirar el gráfico siquiera (y recién levantado de la siesta con las legañas en los ojos aun ) y me suele salir bien, da para unos 8-15-20 puntos habitualmente, pero me pongo stops de 3 o 5 puntos por si no acierto, si sale mal ya lo volveré a intentar más adelante.

Y como norma no entro más de 3 veces el mismo día. Habitualmente me basta con una o dos entradas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Su puta madre ya le voy palmando 120 euros al mini,se cojes un contrato normal te crujen vivo esto es la ostia



Parece que vamos a ir a cerrar el gap de ayer... más o menos 1145x, cerrarlo y no caer más, sería una señal, muy muy alcista...

Saludos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2009)

Hay que joderse,compro el mini que tenia vendido ...y en cuestion de decimas de segundo se marca 30 puntos hacia abajo...

Si es que hay cosas que no cambian 

PD:Bueno,quien dice 30 dice 60...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿no has puesto stop? con los futuros hay que tener un cuidado especial, asegurar rápido cuando vayan a tu favor y cortar rápido las pérdidas si van en tu contra.
> 
> Yo últimamente me estoy fijando en niveles clave para operar, a veces entro sin mirar el gráfico siquiera (y recién levantado de la siesta con las legañas en los ojos aun ) y me suele salir bien, da para unos 8-15-20 puntos habitualmente, pero me pongo stops de 3 o 5 puntos por si no acierto, si sale mal ya lo volveré a intentar más adelante.
> 
> Y como norma no entro más de 3 veces el mismo día. Habitualmente me basta con una o dos entradas.



No puse stop,en acciones suelo jugar con el stop,ayer tenia en cortos apalancado 5k de san,5k de bbva,5k de POP y 2k de T5, suelo cojer en acciones de 5k a 20k depende...
Creo que cuando domine esto,empezare con contratos normales,creo que es lo equivalente.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿no has puesto stop? con los futuros hay que tener un cuidado especial, asegurar rápido cuando vayan a tu favor y cortar rápido las pérdidas si van en tu contra.



yalodecíayo.
Unos post más atrás...


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Oct 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hay que joderse,compro el mini que tenia vendido ...y en cuestion de decimas de segundo se marca 30 puntos hacia abajo...
> 
> Si es que hay cosas que no cambian
> 
> PD:Bueno,quien dice 30 dice 60...



Como te echabamos de menos Apolo...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

He comprado un contrato en 11398 donde coño le pongo el stop? este es el normal,la voy a liar parda jajajaja


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Parece que vamos a ir a cerrar el gap de ayer... más o menos 1145x, cerrarlo y no caer más, sería una señal, muy muy alcista...
> 
> Saludos...



Cerrado el gap... si hay algún valiente, es buen momento de entrar largo...


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No puse stop,en acciones suelo jugar con el stop,ayer tenia en cortos apalancado 5k de san,5k de bbva,5k de POP y 2k de T5, suelo cojer en acciones de 5k a 20k depende...
> Creo que cuando domine esto,empezare con contratos normales,creo que es lo equivalente.



El ibex tiene mucho tirón y cuando empieza las tendencias suelen ser muy fuertes, si entras ponte el stop a 15-25 puntos, no más lejos, mantén y cuando veas que ya ganas unos 50-75 puntos mueve el stop para proteger comisiones, si crees que va a girar salte o mueve el stop más cerca del precio actual.

Te saltarán muchas veces, pero preservarás capital hasta que aprendas. Yo hace años que no entro en el mini-Ibex, pero si alguien me hubiera dado esos consejos cuando empecé otro gallo me hubiera cantado.

*No empieces en el contrato grande sin haber aprendido a manejarte bien con el pequeño, de lo contrario ahora palmarías ¡1200 euros!*


----------



## Sylar (30 Oct 2009)

Aquello de cargar ibex ¿era en 11550 o 11450?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El ibex tiene mucho tirón y cuando empieza las tendencias suelen ser muy fuertes, si entras ponte el stop a 15-25 puntos, no más lejos, mantén y cuando veas que ya ganas unos 50-75 puntos mueve el stop para proteger comisiones, si crees que va a girar salte o mueve el stop más cerca del precio actual.
> 
> Te saltarán muchas veces, pero preservarás capital hasta que aprendas. Yo hace años que no entro en el mini-Ibex, pero si alguien me hubiera dado esos consejos cuando empecé otro gallo me hubiera cantado.
> 
> *No empieces en el contrato grande sin haber aprendido a manejarte bien con el pequeño, de lo contrario ahora palmarías ¡1200 euros!*



Ya tengo el grande y el pequeño,ya palmo 300


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ya tengo el grande y el pequeño,ya palmo 300



Nunca vi a nadie perder pasta con tanta alegría... :Aplauso:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Oct 2009)

GTXI la mar de interesante ahora mismo.. me dan ganas de vender algo y entrar:

8.92...

Si la noticia sale positiva mínimo cerramo el gap y es casi un +11%....


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Oct 2009)

Las Ariad se han quedado enterradas en el guano, ni se menean.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Nunca vi a nadie perder pasta con tanta alegría... :Aplauso:



 Por lo menos hay que tomarselo a cachondeo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Oct 2009)

Hannibal está forrao hombre... no ves que tiene hobbies caros? XD!

Venga que salimos de esta antes de diciembre y nos recuperamos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder donde pongo el stop de protección?
Es decir una vez que entras en ganancias para cubrir comisiones y dejar correr las ganancias.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Las Ariad se han quedado enterradas en el guano, ni se menean.



Pecata el Gap que se ha dejado es muy bueno, es preferible que hoy no lo cierre el jueves tendremos calentón si la cosa sale bien pero igual las ves a 1,40 el miércoles...


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

A T5 le están dado por el orto


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

RED ALERT, RED ALERT!

WE ARE GOING TO GUANO! SECURITY BREACH!

se vayan a los botes salvavidas, coño!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

me estan follando vivo


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Oct 2009)

Guano total!!!!

Gamesa está luchando a brazo partido con los 12,50, como los pierda se va a 9. Agggggggg.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> me estan follando vivo



Bienvenido al club


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> me estan follando vivo



Este hilo sin fotos no vale nada...


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> RED ALERT, RED ALERT!
> 
> WE ARE GOING TO GUANO! SECURITY BREACH!
> 
> se vayan a los botes salvavidas, coño!



están jugueteando, mulder


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder, puedes especificar un poco? ya sabes:

Guano ok, pero en Ibex, Nasdq, todo ¿¿??

Porqué así de primeras? ha ido a comer a tu casa sin avisar ¿¿??


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Oct 2009)

Buenas tardes
Me voy a recoger a la peque del cole
Espero que cuando vuelva estéis más relajados

Y si cunde el pánico,que cunda.
Saludos


----------



## Claca (30 Oct 2009)

Al final mi imagen estaba algo justificada...


----------



## tonuel (30 Oct 2009)

Como va el tema hoy...?


Saludos :abajo:


----------



## Sylar (30 Oct 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> Aquello de cargar ibex ¿era en 11550 o 11450?



¿...o era en 11250?


----------



## Gamu (30 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cerrado el gap... si hay algún valiente, es buen momento de entrar largo...



ya van dos veces que se ha roto el 11500 esta semana. Ahora mismo 11430.

Yo no entraría largo.... se huele el guano a Km de distancia. 

La banca se está pegando un buen porrazo, parece que la noticia de UBS esta haciendo mella.

PD: edito, 11380.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

el ibex se ha despatarrado


----------



## Claca (30 Oct 2009)

Ahora a esperar a ver si finalmente se pierden los 11.200. Hay que ser muy valiente para salir a navegar tal y como están los mercados. 

Lo que está claro es que desde hace varias semanas algo ha cambiado en las bolsas.


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Oct 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> ¿...o era en 11250?



Esa es la última frontera,hamijo.Quizás 11200


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> están jugueteando, mulder



Pues ya se han pasado por el forro el mínimo de ayer, para ser jugueteo no lo veo tan claro.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Oct 2009)

Las autoridades bursátiles advierten:
EL GUANO EN GRANDES CANTIDADES PUEDE CAUSAR MAREOS, VÓMITOS Y PÉRDIDA DE CONCIENCIA.
Si notan estos síntomas, acudan inmediatamente a su broker.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2009)

Vaya escabechina... Hannibal, si llegamos a dejar tranquilos los cortos, hoy nos hubiéramos forrado... :S

En fin...


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder, puedes especificar un poco? ya sabes:
> 
> Guano ok, pero en Ibex, Nasdq, todo ¿¿??
> 
> Porqué así de primeras? ha ido a comer a tu casa sin avisar ¿¿??



Pase de todos los niveles importantes de hoy a la baja, sin prisioneros y el mínimo del día de ayer sobrepasado, lo veo muy negro todo la verdad.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ya se han pasado por el forro el mínimo de ayer, para ser jugueteo no lo veo tan claro.



Yo si lo veo, 

poco papelón y preludio de un nuevo mes,


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pase de todos los niveles importantes de hoy a la baja, sin prisioneros y el mínimo del día de ayer sobrepasado, lo veo muy negro todo la verdad.



¿Será en octubre?


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

lo único que me jode es que me va a hacer perder la porra, cachis!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vaya escabechina... Hannibal, si llegamos a dejar tranquilos los cortos, hoy nos hubiéramos forrado... :S
> 
> En fin...



Me cago en todo,voy al reves siempre :56:


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo si lo veo,
> 
> poco papelón y preludio de un nuevo mes,



Es posible, pero veo demasiado papelón, aunque lo hacen de forma pausada sin hacer demasiado ruido no sea que se nos pongan los pelos de punta. Pero ya llevan un buen trecho, se han fulminado los rangos habituales intradiarios y siguen bajando.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Será en octubre?



ya estamos un poco tarde, ¿no?


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Oct 2009)

DJI comienza a repasar el gap de ayer.Emoción a raudales en el quicio de la puerta.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es posible, pero veo demasiado papelón, aunque lo hacen de forma pausada sin hacer demasiado ruido no sea que se nos pongan los pelos de punta.



Lo malo de todo es el día.

Si hoy ha pasado esto, el Lunes no me quiero ni imaginar, ...otros tantos caeran en la trampa


----------



## Gamu (30 Oct 2009)

lo que no entiendo es que mano todopoderosa esta aguantando el 11380, porque eso no es soporte ni es nada.

Lo mismo acabamos cerrando en los 11250....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Oct 2009)

Pues si bajan más todavía las mías me paso de los mínimos anuales....


ARIA 1.84 -0.09-4.67% 
DPTR 1.37 -0.06-4.20% 
LGND 1.70 -0.08-4.49% 
HYTM 0.432 -0.008-1.91%

pecata, pon un stop profit de lo que lleves hamija...


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es posible, pero veo demasiado papelón, aunque lo hacen de forma pausada sin hacer demasiado ruido no sea que se nos pongan los pelos de punta.



Pues para ir pausados... yo me estoy hasta despeinando.
Me están fastidiando hasta en las ENMD.
IBEX -2,60%... Dios, es el acabose.


----------



## bertok (30 Oct 2009)

En ARIAd se está dando una peligrosa correlación y es que cuando el Nasdaq cae, ARIAd lo hace a plomo.

Cuidado con esto, sobre todo si como parece probable los mercados se caen.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

Madre mia mil euros en 15 minutos....


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ya estamos un poco tarde, ¿no?



Todavía queda media hora, nos da tiempo a morir 3 veces.


----------



## tonuel (30 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> He comprado un contrato en 11398 donde coño le pongo el stop? este es el normal,la voy a liar parda jajajaja





Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ya tengo el grande y el pequeño,ya palmo 300





Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> me estan follando vivo





Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me cago en todo,voy al reves siempre :56:





Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Madre mia mil euros en 15 minutos....








*Éso te pasa por cambiarte de acera... *:






Saludos :abajo:


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

Debe ser la celebración de Halloween por parte de los leoncios


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Oct 2009)

bertok dijo:


> En ARIAd se está dando una peligrosa correlación y es que cuando el Nasdaq cae, ARIAd lo hace a plomo.
> 
> Cuidado con esto, sobre todo si como parece probable los mercados se caen.



Lo más cachondo es lo siguiente:

Beta 0.94 

Debería tener una beta de 5 por lo menos....


----------



## bertok (30 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vaya gracia que tiene WATA... desde luego... tu también irás perdiendo lo tuyo, aunque no sé si lo has vendido todo o metiste stop...
> 
> Mañana me iré con la moto por ahí, empiezo a estar hasta los cojones del Nasdaq, luego seguro que recupero, me salgo, y se van las Arias a los 20 USD....



Cuidadín con el nasdaq porque las etapas correctivas hacen mucho daño, más que en otros índices.


----------



## Misterio (30 Oct 2009)

Hacía tiempo que no pasaba por aquí .., a todo esto me estoy fijando que hay algo a punto de caer.

0.781 
-0.169 (-17.74%) 
Real-time: 11:58AM EDT 
NYSE real-time data - Disclaimer 


Cit, de caer la quiebra más grande desde Lehman


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

Creo que voy a llamar los brokers para que me prohiban operar como los ludopatas en los casinos jajajajajaja


----------



## tarrito (30 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Todavía queda media hora, nos da tiempo a morir 3 veces.



Tonuel! metale carga a TEF y adios Ibex :abajo:


----------



## Condor (30 Oct 2009)

Condor dijo:


> 14000 no veo, pero 11500 si, al menos de aquí a diciembre si octubre nos respeta (la prosopopeya de la frase es inevitable).
> 
> Otra cosa es que se vuelvan locos en esta locura colectiva. Con lo que hay inyectado no debería bajar de los 10000.
> 
> España: La década perdida en sólo 8 meses



Falta un mes para mis 11500 de diciembre, predichos en julio.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

Como se anima el hilo, cuando caen los índices

el sentiemiento negativo puede por encima de lo demás


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Madre mia mil euros en 15 minutos....



Joder,joder,joder...menos mal que Dios te ha dado el dinero por castigo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Madre mia mil euros en 15 minutos....



Joder, 4000€/hora... ni Botin macho...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Joder, 4000€/hora... ni Botin macho...



En mis dias de gloria he llegado a palmar 6k en un dia...


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Joder, 4000€/hora... ni Botin macho...



¿plusvalía, no?


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como se anima el hilo, cuando caen los índices
> 
> el sentiemiento negativo puede por encima de lo demás



Parece que también es el momento más adecuado para que salga gente de la que ya ni nos acordábamos a ponerse medallas por no se que cosa que dijeron hace tiempo, como si cualquiera se molestara en ir a comprobarlo


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Oct 2009)

Joder, joder, no me deja vender las GAMESAS, "contratacion no disponible momentaneamente" 
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Oct 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no pasaba por aquí .., a todo esto me estoy fijando que hay algo a punto de caer.
> 
> 0.781
> -0.169 (-17.74%)
> ...



CNBC:GS data el bujero de CIT en 2,12billions usd


----------



## Condor (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que también es el momento más adecuado para que salga gente de la que ya ni nos acordábamos a ponerse medallas por no se que cosa que dijeron hace tiempo, como si cualquiera se molestara en ir a comprobarlo



Cómo duele, no?

11500 repito


----------



## Condor (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que también es el momento más adecuado para que salga gente de la que ya ni nos acordábamos a ponerse medallas por no se que cosa que dijeron hace tiempo, como si cualquiera se molestara en ir a comprobarlo



Cómo duele, no?

11500 repito

Si no lo comprueban es porque no quieren, escrito está


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Creo que voy a llamar los brokers para que me prohiban operar como los ludopatas en los casinos jajajajajaja



Lo que no entiendo es como palmando 120 euros no te has salido corriendo.


----------



## tonuel (30 Oct 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Tonuel! metale carga a TEF y adios Ibex :abajo:




¿También quieres que le meta a Telefónica...? :no:


Un momento que hable con mis colegas y te digo algo, lo que pasa es que ahora estamos reunidos...






Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Oct 2009)

Las peleas de gallitos de corral, en guardería por favor.
Que esto es muy serio, aquí nos estamos jugando las alubias.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Joder, joder, no me deja vender las GAMESAS, "contratacion no disponible momentaneamente"
> ahahahahahahahahahahahahahah



es un owned made in tonuel que te cagas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es como palmando 120 euros no te has salido corriendo.



Ha perdido 6000€ en un día y no lo entiendes....? :


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

Condor dijo:


> Cómo duele, no?
> 
> 11500 repito



Me da igual, yo también hago predicciones todos los días y se cumplen o no, como las Arias por ejemplo o las ENMD de hoy, pero aparecer por aquí de repente con esta guisa....


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> es un owned made in tonuel que te cagas



Pues menos mal que no me ha dejado vender porque ha recuperado algo... pero vamos, que en plena desesperación no me haya dejado operar... manda huevos.


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ha perdido 6000€ en un día y no lo entiendes....? :



Eso es lo máximo que yo he perdido en mis años malos malosos 

edito: a lo largo de todo el año, no en un dia...


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues menos mal que no me ha dejado vender porque ha recuperado algo... pero vamos, que en plena desesperación no me haya dejado operar... manda huevos.



Yo creo que es la misma agencia de bolsa que intentar limitar la sangría, pero me parece bochornoso


----------



## Condor (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me da igual, yo también hago predicciones todos los días y se cumplen o no, como las Arias por ejemplo o las ENMD de hoy, pero aparecer por aquí de repente con esta guisa....



Yo también te extrañaba


----------



## tonuel (30 Oct 2009)

Ya sabeis que cuando llega el tio tonuel con el mazo... 




pues pasa lo que pasa... 


Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me da igual, yo también hago predicciones todos los días y se cumplen o no, como las Arias por ejemplo o las ENMD de hoy, pero aparecer por aquí de repente con esta guisa....



Juuass es que nos ponemos de un irritable que no veas cuando vemos el rojo. Ains... ¿Dónde quedaron esos días de subidas ininterrumpidas?.

Dejar el guano, que luego limpiarlo cuesta mucho trabajo. :cook:


----------



## Catacrack (30 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> En mis dias de gloria he llegado a palmar 6k en un dia...



Yo desde Agosto he palmado cerca de 40k €. A este paso tengo que irme a vivir debajo de un puente.


----------



## tonuel (30 Oct 2009)

Acaba de caer un libro en mis manos... os lo recomiendo para los alcistas... para que recordeis los viejos tiempos...



*Aquellos maravillosos dias de plusvalias y rosas...*




Saludos


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo desde Agosto he palmado cerca de 40k €. A este paso tengo que irme a vivir debajo de un puente.



Coño,si recuerdo que hara unas 2 semanas que hice la coñita facil con tu nick y eran -20000 € :S


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso es lo máximo que yo he perdido en mis años malos malosos
> 
> edito: a lo largo de todo el año, no en un dia...



Hay dias que tambien los gano,alguna vez creo...en enero jajajaja


----------



## Condor (30 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo desde Agosto he palmado cerca de 40k €. A este paso tengo que irme a vivir debajo de un puente.



Lo que debo yo de hipoteca, y soy mejor pagador 

Es que el problema es no saber que hacer con el dinero.


----------



## tonuel (30 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo desde Agosto he palmado cerca de 40k €. A este paso tengo que irme a vivir debajo de un puente.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Coño,si recuerdo que hara unas 2 semanas que hice la coñita facil con tu nick y eran -20000 € :S



Apolo, has sido entrar tú en el foro hoy y hemos comido el polvo


----------



## brickworld (30 Oct 2009)

Venga joder, animo y menos dramas que son solo numeritos en una pantalla. Yo si que me tenia que esta haciendo cruces por telahinco, valiente hijaputa en el lio que me he metido despues de irle ganadole una pasta... ( por cierto hacia un huevo que no me pasaba por aqui, pero veo que sigue siendo un hilo jachondo a mas no poder xD )

Telefonica esta haciendo el agosto 111.000.000 de volumen... suputamadre


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2009)

Lo voy a decir ahora que perdemos 300 puntos.... 

Nos volvemos hacia máximos...

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo voy a decir ahora que perdemos 300 puntos....
> 
> Nos volvemos hacia máximos...
> 
> Saludos...



...envido y le pongo 500 puntos más

pues claro que sí, estamos alcistas


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Oct 2009)

Parece que recuperamos un poquito para que el cierre no sea tan escandaloso.
Gamesa va recuperando algo, gracias R4 por no dejarme vender... cabrxxxxxnes.


----------



## tonuel (30 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo voy a decir ahora que perdemos 300 puntos....
> 
> Nos volvemos hacia máximos...
> 
> Saludos...






*No te la olvides para el viaje...*


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo voy a decir ahora que perdemos 300 puntos....
> 
> Nos volvemos hacia máximos...
> 
> Saludos...



Así me gusta valiente, la fe es lo último que se pierde 

Yo también lo creo, pero antes parece que hay que pasar por esto, el siguiente dia es el primero del mes y si sale bien, tal vez te de la razón.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Así me gusta valiente, la fe es lo último que se pierde
> 
> Yo también lo creo, pero antes parece que hay que pasar por esto, el siguiente dia es el primero del mes y si sale bien, tal vez te de la razón.



...pero es lunes Mulder, ten cuidadín

el martes seguro que esto va pa arriba (zapatero dixit)


----------



## Catacrack (30 Oct 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Coño,si recuerdo que hara unas 2 semanas que hice la coñita facil con tu nick y eran -20000 € :S



Pero si las ultimas dos operaciones que he cerrado me han costado 8mil y 6 mil €uros respectivamente y no de plusvalias.







Al final le meto todo a Aria y tiro el ordenador por la ventana.

No os dejo ver los numeros rojos de CDFS que me va hasta verguenza la cifra.


----------



## bertok (30 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo voy a decir ahora que perdemos 300 puntos....
> 
> Nos volvemos hacia máximos...
> 
> Saludos...



Hamijo, estoy contigo. No tanto como máximos pero hay que acercarse a los 2900 en el Eurostock.

Guano can wait.

Eso sí como pase rápido los 2740, lo vamos a ver muy, muy abajo (mínimo hasta los 2200 +-).


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pero si las ultimas dos operaciones que he cerrado me han costado 8mil y 6 mil €uros respectivamente y no de plusvalias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jodeeeeeeeeeeeer :56:

tag: correción anal


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

¿quién está con los toros y quién está con los osos? a ver


----------



## brickworld (30 Oct 2009)

S&p 500 1,042.68 -23.43 (-2.20%)

madre de dios que nos vamos a probar los minimos again!!!


----------



## chameleon (30 Oct 2009)

estoy con lcasc, la próxima semana despegamos

un valor seguro: SAN
va a superar máximos anuales


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...pero es lunes Mulder, ten cuidadín
> 
> el martes seguro que esto va pa arriba (zapatero dixit)



¿que ocurre con los lunes? ¿tienen algo de malo?


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿que ocurre con los lunes? ¿tienen algo de malo?



los lunes son casi siempre bajistas,le podrá costar más. Puede ser que veamos otra trampa en camino


----------



## tonuel (30 Oct 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pero si las ultimas dos operaciones que he cerrado me han costado 8mil y 6 mil €uros respectivamente y no de plusvalias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo importante es participar... ya sabes...


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

Que barrida de stops han hecho hoy

Hoy más de uno se estará pegando cabezazos

Lo dicho: fin de mes, puente para algunos y hacer caja.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> lo importante es participar... ya sabes...
> 
> 
> :Baile:



Señor Tonuel, vaya certificando y pasando el cepillo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo voy a decir ahora que perdemos 300 puntos....
> 
> Nos volvemos hacia máximos...
> 
> Saludos...



Mas me vale,me he quedado con los contratos overnight :cook::cook:


----------



## bertok (30 Oct 2009)

Tonuel está disfrutando como un enano .....


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

Impresionante, hoy un corto del Stoxx del máximo al mínimo hubiera producido ¡99 puntos!

Esto no pasa todos los días ni mucho menos.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder, hemos perdido la porra al final, este fin de fiesta no lo esperaba (una caída tan abultada hoy)


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Tonuel está disfrutando como un enano .....



Tonuel no te hagas pajillas, eh!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mulder, hemos perdido la porra al final, este fin de fiesta no lo esperaba (una caída tan abultada hoy)



pon la porra a ver como hemos quedado que yo no la encuentro... y hacemos la siguiente...


----------



## bertok (30 Oct 2009)

Para los que tengan huevos:

Ahora mismo se puede abrir un largo en el Eurostock ajsutando un SL hasta 2724.

Tiene bastantes proabilidades de sacar una buena tajada


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mas me vale,me he quedado con los contratos overnight :cook::cook:



Creo que los cojones del caballo del Espartero ese empiezan a quedarse pequeños para realizar la comparacion...


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Para los que tengan huevos:
> 
> Ahora mismo se puede abrir un largo en el Eurostock ajsutando un SL hasta 2724.
> 
> Tiene bastantes proabilidades de sacar una buena tajada



Se sigue cayendo, esto no tiene fin, el Stoxx ya ha superado el mínimo de nuevo, ya lo decía yo esta tarde:

RED ALERT!


----------



## bertok (30 Oct 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Para los que tengan huevos:
> 
> Ahora mismo se puede abrir un largo en el Eurostock ajsutando un SL hasta 2724.
> 
> Tiene bastantes proabilidades de sacar una buena tajada



Joder me he lucido, !!! que bocazas !!!.

¿Habéis visto la vela de las 17:48 en el Eurostock?


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Impresionante, hoy un corto del Stoxx del máximo al mínimo hubiera producido ¡99 puntos!
> 
> *Esto no pasa todos los días ni mucho menos*.



No se por que...inmediatamente se me ha venido esto a la cabeza...:S

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rkQv4I_z53w&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rkQv4I_z53w&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Joder me he lucido, !!! que bocazas !!!.
> 
> ¿Habéis visto la vela de las 17:48 en el Eurostock?



Yo he hecho hoy 3 intentos de largo intentando pillar un rebote, el primero me ha salido muy bien y he conseguido ganar, los otros dos los he puesto con stops de 3 puntos cada uno y me los han saltado sin contemplaciones.

No esta el asunto como para ir arriesgando un rebote.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Oct 2009)

Me auto certifico...

LGND 1.70 -0.08-4.49% 
ARIA 1.79 -0.14-7.25% 
DPTR 1.31 -0.12-8.40% 
HYTM 0.435 -0.005-1.18% 

El cierre va a ser espectacular.. mas me habría valido vender ayer y comprar GTXI hoy...


----------



## bertok (30 Oct 2009)

Si yo trabajara con SL de 3 puntitos, me estarían saltando a todas horas .....

Joder, como lo apuras.


----------



## bertok (30 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me auto certifico...
> 
> LGND 1.70 -0.08-4.49%
> ARIA 1.79 -0.14-7.25%
> ...




Hamijo, aprovecha cualquier rebotillo para salir con dignidad.

El encabezonarse con posiciones perdedoras sólo puede llevar al desastre ...

Si al nasdaq le da por corregir, ya sabes cómo se las gasta.


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Si yo trabajara con SL de 3 puntitos, me estarían saltando a todas horas .....
> 
> Joder, como lo apuras.



Esto es porque tengo muy estudiados los niveles donde se produce un rebote, son siempre en los mismos sitios cada 100 puntos, incluso cuando caiamos en el 2008 estaban siempre en los mismos lugares.

A mi me costó un tiempo verlos pero ahora no necesito el gráfico para saber donde están. Son todos los niveles que acaban en 86, 55, 32 y 12.

¿donde está el mínimo de hoy ahora mismo? TA-CHANNN ¡2712!

PD: En el eurostokk ese los niveles podrían variar un poco.


----------



## Vercingetorix (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que también es el momento más adecuado para que salga gente de la que ya ni nos acordábamos a ponerse medallas por no se que cosa que dijeron hace tiempo, como si cualquiera se molestara en ir a comprobarlo



¿Medallas?. Chaval, esto no son los jegos de fin de curso de tu colegio.

Aqui se habla de DINERO. Y si alguien se mete en bolsa es para hacer DINERO.

Yo no me dedico profesionalmente a la bolsa, simplemente manejo algun dinerito de vez en cuando y voy sacandole algun rendimiento (mas q si lo tuviera en un deposito en el banco). Y cuando me da en la nariz, lo saco y lo guardo para otra ocasion. Y asi tengo mas DINERO que antes de sacarlo la vez anterior.

Y en este hilo, lo q hay, es mucho charlatan.


----------



## bertok (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Esto es porque tengo muy estudiados los niveles donde se produce un rebote, son siempre en los mismos sitios cada 100 puntos, incluso cuando caiamos en el 2008 estaban siempre en los mismos lugares.
> 
> A mi me costó un tiempo verlos pero ahora muchas veces no necesito el gráfico para saber donde están. *Son todos los niveles que acaban en 86, 55, 32 y 12.*
> ¿donde está el mínimo de hoy ahora mismo? TA-CHANNN ¡2712!
> ...



¿Estás de coña?


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> ¿Medallas?. Chaval, esto no son los jegos de fin de curso de tu colegio.
> 
> Aqui se habla de DINERO. Y si alguien se mete en bolsa es para hacer DINERO.
> 
> ...



No me refería a ti cuando dije eso, pero parece que te has sentido aludido ¿solo lo sacas o lo metes cuando te da en la nariz? ya me gustaría tener unas narices como esas 

Si es por otra razón sería interesante conocerla.


----------



## DP_Away (30 Oct 2009)

Estoy de viaje... ayer llego el Cónsul... y estamos con el de acompañantes... visita sorpresa.

Solo escribo para comentar que llevo GTXi ,,, unas 50k


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

bertok dijo:


> ¿Estás de coña?



No, es cierto, ultimamente estoy entrando en esos niveles, a veces a la contra cuando las cotizaciones caen a plomo y llevo una buena racha de aciertos.

De todas formas, como hablamos de niveles muy concretos pongo un stop de 3 puntos por si acaso, si lo pasa es que se irá hacia abajo de nuevo, si te fijas en el gráfico de hoy veras paradas en o muy cerca de esos niveles durante todo el día.


----------



## bertok (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No, es cierto, ultimamente estoy entrando en esos niveles, a veces a la contra cuando las cotizaciones caen a plomo y llevo una buena racha de aciertos.
> 
> De todas formas, como hablamos de niveles muy concretos pongo un stop de 3 puntos por si acaso, si lo pasa es que se irá hacia abajo de nuevo, si te fijas en el gráfico de hoy veras paradas en o muy cerca de esos niveles durante todo el día.



Me he fijado y me ha sorprendido.

Se queda cerca, voy a verlo con más detenimiento.

Gracias por la info


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Oct 2009)

Voy a decir lo mismo que el otro día antes de que se desplomara:

Veo mayor presión compradora en el Stockástico!!
Imagino que ahora caerá y quedaré como el culo:Aplauso:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2009)

Este es el gráfico que colgué ayer...







Hoy el Dax se ha "posado" en la línea tendencial alcista de todo el rebote... el recuento sigue siendo válido... seguimos alcistas... 

Saludos...


----------



## ddddd (30 Oct 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> A los que lelvan GTXI recordad que:
> 
> FDA Approval of GTx Drug Could Come Today
> 
> Quien se la quiera jugar para llevarse un +20% hoy pillad unas cuantas y poned un Stop en 8,65 de ahí no va a bajar más.



Buenas tardes a todos. Otro forero que está siendo desplumado últimamente, aunque se puede aguantar es dinero a largo plazo el invertido, así que paciencia.

Aún así, me gustaría preguntar por GTXI. Estoy pensando en salirme de ANDS con fuertes pérdidas, pero no veo salida, sino posiblemente más pérdidas y entrar en GTXI viendo vuestros comentarios. Pero, me gustaría saber como va el tema de la posible noticia que salga hoy, sabéis algo nuevo sobre ello, en que consiste, es que me extraña que este bajando tanto aún así.

Muchas gracias por todo.

Saludos.


----------



## chollero (30 Oct 2009)

por que han bajado los futuros del ibex tanto de repente?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Oct 2009)

Bueno tarde o temprano tenía que ocurrir, este mes ganan la encuesta de sentimiento los bajistas, así había quedado la cosa:

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de octubre: 

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.891,20 + 3% = 12.247,94) 
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.891,20 - 3% = 11.534,46) 
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 12.247,94 y 11.534,46) 

tonuel -------------------- B ----------------- -1 
pepitoria ------------------ C ---------------- 0
carvil---------------------- A----------------- +1	
until ---------------------- B ----------------- -1
Hannibal Lecter ------------ B ---------------- -1
LCASC -------------------- B ----------------- -1
Spheratu------------------ A----------------- +1
Wataru_-------------------A----------------- +1
claca --------------------- B ---------------- -1
Benditaliquidez ------------ C ---------------- 0
Mulder ------------------- C ---------------- 0
aksarben ----------------- C ---------------- 0
Carolus--------------------B----------------- -1
Luca Cadalora--------------A---------------- +1

Suma-------------------------------------- -2
Media------------------------------------ -0,1428


No pongo las estadísticas porque no tengo ganas, ya las pongo el mes que viene, en la clasificación de aciertos hay auténticas sorpresas, con un Tonuel pletórico adelantando por la derecha nosecuantísimas posiciones..., por cierto, ya no hay nadie infalible en la encuesta, pecataminuta falló el mes pasado y yo éste.

Forero---------------------aciertos--------votos
Benditaliquidez----------------6-------------7
pecata minuta----------------5-------------6
las cosas a su cauce----------4-------------7
Wataru-----------------------3-------------5
Carolus-----------------------3-------------7
Mulder------------------------3-------------8
evidente----------------------2-------------3
Speculo----------------------2--------------3
Starkiller---------------------2--------------3
aksarben---------------------2--------------5
Chollero----------------------2--------------6
awai-------------------------1--------------1
Pepon26---------------------1--------------1
pyn--------------------------1--------------1
Festivaldelhumor-------------1--------------2
Riviera-----------------------1--------------2
until-------------------------1--------------2
Xavigomis--------------------1--------------3
Hanibal lecter----------------1--------------4
Bayne-----------------------1--------------5
rosonero---------------------1--------------5
Carvil------------------------1--------------6
Claca------------------------1--------------6
tonuel-----------------------1--------------8
-H--------------------------0--------------1
argan------------------------0--------------1
Azure------------------------0--------------1
Bambi------------------------0--------------1
Bertok-----------------------0--------------1
Borjita Burbujas--------------0--------------1
Burbujeador------------------0--------------1
DP--------------------------0---------------1
Duke5-----------------------0--------------1
Gamu-----------------------0---------------1
Hagen----------------------0---------------1
Luca Cadalora---------------0---------------1
Mixtables--------------------0--------------1
Monsterspeculator-----------0---------------1
Otropepito------------------0---------------1
P1TERPAN2006--------------0---------------1
SNB4President---------------0---------------1
Spheratu--------------------0---------------1
Stuyvesant------------------0---------------1
Wbuffete--------------------0---------------1
Chameleon-------------------0---------------2
Pepitoria---------------------0---------------2
Percebo----------------------0---------------2
Azkunaveteya----------------0---------------3
Sleepwalk--------------------0---------------3


En la encuesta para el mes de noviembre se puede votar hasta el lunes (o el martes que no sé si abre el mercado) antes de que abra el Ibex:

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de noviembre:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.414,8 + 3% = 11.757,24)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.414,8 - 3% = 11.072,36)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 11.757,24 y 11.072,36)


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2009)

De que credibilidad goza la paginita esta de IGMarkets? 

España 35 11211 11229 18 :54 *-160*


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

Hemos fallado por 100 puntos , grrrrr

maldita bajada de hoy


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

Alerta a insider SANtanderianos

Veo un parón fuerte e incluso algo de guano para este valor. Yo reduciría exposición como al escape de gas de la casa.

Y si el SAN se para...glub


----------



## bertok (30 Oct 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos. Otro forero que está siendo desplumado últimamente, aunque se puede aguantar es dinero a largo plazo el invertido, así que paciencia.
> 
> Aún así, me gustaría preguntar por GTXI. Estoy pensando en salirme de ANDS con fuertes pérdidas, pero no veo salida, sino posiblemente más pérdidas y entrar en GTXI viendo vuestros comentarios. Pero, me gustaría saber como va el tema de la posible noticia que salga hoy, sabéis algo nuevo sobre ello, en que consiste, es que me extraña que este bajando tanto aún así.
> 
> ...



Que obsesión por las BIOS !!!!

El mercado no va a estar muy proclive para esos riesgos a corto plazo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> De que credibilidad goza la paginita esta de IGMarkets?
> 
> España 35 11211 11229 18 :54 *-160*



Quién preguntaba el otro día por IGMarkets...? Vaya barrida de stops hdp!!! Al tener mercado propio hacen lo que les da la gana... 

Saludos...

PD: Sin venir a cuento en el hilo, hoy me han dado una noticia buenísima, espero informaros en breve... (no tiene nada que ver con bolsa, ni con embarazos, ni nada, eh!)


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Oct 2009)

va a ser o no va a ser el viernes mas importante del año?

saludos, esto no habia acabado


----------



## ddddd (30 Oct 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Que obsesión por las BIOS !!!!
> 
> El mercado no va a estar muy proclive para esos riesgos a corto plazo.



Lo digo por la posible aprobación de hoy, sería para el cortísimo plazo obviamente, antes de que finalize la próxima semana poder salirse de ella.

Saludos.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> Lo digo por la posible aprobación de hoy, sería para el cortísimo plazo obviamente, antes de que finalize la próxima semana poder salirse de ella.
> 
> Saludos.



Les ha dado por ahí a la gente...


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Quién preguntaba el otro día por IGMarkets...? Vaya barrida de stops hdp!!! Al tener mercado propio hacen lo que les da la gana...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Sin venir a cuento en el hilo, hoy me han dado una noticia buenísima, espero informaros en breve... (no tiene nada que ver con bolsa, ni con embarazos, ni nada, eh!)



Umm? ni bolsa, ni embarazos?? Nos dejas poco donde hurgar...

No nos dejes así... :X

Ya he llegado de sudar como un :cook: y todo sigue igual... menos yo que ya estoy más hermoso jaja


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Oct 2009)

Joder, me acaban de invitar para unirme al grupo pro-liberación de la carita verde














Yo no sabía que había estas cosas de los grupos, ¿hay algún grupo del hilo del Ibex y yo no me he enterado?, ¿nadie me ha invitado?

Propongo crear un grupo selecto de foreros, un club con clase, con más etiqueta, necesarios 500 mensajes en el hilo, o más de un año transcurrido desde el primer mensaje en el hilo, o por lo menos 3 aciertos en la encuesta del Ibex.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Joder, me acaban de invitar para unirme al grupo pro-liberación de la carita verde
> Yo no sabía que había estas cosas de los grupos, ¿hay algún grupo del hilo del Ibex y yo no me he enterado?, ¿nadie me ha invitado?
> 
> Propongo crear un grupo selecto de foreros, un club con clase, con más etiqueta, necesarios 500 mensajes en el hilo, o más de un año transcurrido desde el primer mensaje en el hilo, o por lo menos 3 aciertos en la encuesta del Ibex.



No sabes lo de nuestro grupo de nasdaq...?





Con ese expediente no postea ni Mulder...!!!






Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Joder, me acaban de invitar para unirme al grupo pro-liberación de la carita verde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿qué quieres?, ¿los bildeberg del hilo o qué?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2009)

Oye, ahora que lo he mirado, yo creo que cumplo las 3 reglas....






Aprovecho para recordar que soy Ilustrísimo y grandísimo miembro de la élite burbujista...


----------



## tarrito (30 Oct 2009)

como no cumplo condición alguna ... 
propongo crear un grupo donde solo se aceptan tías "10" o machorros de más de 20 cm de ***** o cuentas para operar de + 100 K


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Oct 2009)

El stockástico ha vuelto a girarse a la baja.
Uyyyyyy!!


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Oct 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> como no cumplo condición alguna ...
> propongo crear un grupo donde solo se aceptan tías "10" o machorros de más de 20 cm de ***** o cuentas para operar de + 100 K



Que pocos íbamos a estar en ese club... y no lo digo por el dinero inocho:inocho: jaja


----------



## chollero (30 Oct 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> va a ser o no va a ser el viernes mas importante del año?
> 
> saludos, esto no habia acabado



que quiere decir que empieza el granguano? expliquese un poco...


----------



## tarrito (30 Oct 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Que pocos íbamos a estar en ese club... y no lo digo por el dinero inocho:inocho: jaja



pongo esas condiciones, porque como soy una persona conciliadora, doy por hecho que la mayoría (por no decir todo el hilo), cumplimos almenos 1 ó 2 de las condiciones para entrar


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2009)

chollero dijo:


> que quiere decir que empieza el granguano? expliquese un poco...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...se-prepara-para-la-bancarrota-este-finde.html


----------



## chollero (30 Oct 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> como no cumplo condición alguna ...
> propongo crear un grupo donde solo se aceptan tías "10" o machorros de más de 20 cm de ***** o cuentas para operar de + 100 K



joder yo cumplo dos de esas condiciones, me llamo manolo :fiufiu:


----------



## Gamu (30 Oct 2009)

Joder joder, los futuros por debajo de 11250... 

Como el lunes con el mercado abierto se confirme esa perdida de soporte, el olor a guano va a inundarlo todo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Joder joder, los futuros por debajo de 11250...
> 
> Como el lunes con el mercado abierto se confirme esa perdida de soporte, el olor a guano va a inundarlo todo.



De futuros nada, los futuros de IGM que son mercado propio, esto es una barrida de stops en toda regla, estamos en el mismo punto que cuando hemos cerrado (hablo del S&P, 103x-104x)

Saludos...


----------



## Gamu (30 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> De futuros nada, los futuros de IGM que son mercado propio, esto es una barrida de stops en toda regla, estamos en el mismo punto que cuando hemos cerrado (hablo del S&P, 103x-104x)
> 
> Saludos...



mmm entonces lo ideal sería vender un futuro en el mercado, y comprarlo en Igmarkets.

Si la diferencia es tan grande, en teoría no habría riesgo en esta operación. Me equivoco?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> mmm entonces lo ideal sería vender un futuro en el mercado, y comprarlo en Igmarkets.
> 
> Si la diferencia es tan grande, en teoría no habría riesgo en esta operación. Me equivoco?



Pues no es mala idea... vamos a meditarla que tenemos una horita...

Edito: La gracia seria comprar un futuro (por ejemplo a 11200 está ahora) y venderlo cuando abra el mercado normal, que más o menos se igualará con el contado... 11400


----------



## chollero (30 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...se-prepara-para-la-bancarrota-este-finde.html



pero esos no habian quebrado ya? :ouch:


----------



## DP_Away (30 Oct 2009)

En verdad no soy DP, soy un impostor, quiero que sigan mis consejos y compren gtxi, os vais a poder comprar un avión. Jajajajajajajaja


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Bueno tarde o temprano tenía que ocurrir, este mes ganan la encuesta de sentimiento los bajistas, así había quedado la cosa:[...]
> Forero---------------------aciertos--------votos
> Benditaliquidez----------------6-------------7
> pecata minuta----------------5-------------6
> ...



¿porque tengo más votos que todos los demás foreros?

Ya se que algunos no me pueden ver en este hilo, pero esto es un golpe bajo


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Oct 2009)

Ojo,el VIX a punto de hacer doble techo.


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Oct 2009)

En CNBC el ticker se ha ido A.T.P.C cuando acariciamos mínimos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿porque tengo más votos que todos los demás foreros?
> 
> Ya se que algunos no me pueden ver en este hilo, pero esto es un golpe bajo



Todo comenzó en marzo... http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1561910-post33380.html, si has votado en todas, tienes que llevar 8... marzo, abril, mayo... sigo..? 

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Oct 2009)

DJI 9687 nuevo mínimo.Continuamos para bingo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> DJI 9687 nuevo mínimo.Continuamos para bingo...



Vaya ostiazo del Leuru, al menos por ese lado ganamos en el nasdaq...


----------



## DP_Away (30 Oct 2009)

Todavian estan a tiempo, compren gtxi, el avion os espera.:)


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Todo comenzó en marzo... http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1561910-post33380.html, si has votado en todas, tienes que llevar 8... marzo, abril, mayo... sigo..?
> 
> Saludos...



Pues en esa lista que has puesto no salgo yo...


----------



## DP_Away (30 Oct 2009)

Compren señores, donde estan esos especuladores.


----------



## Gamu (30 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues no es mala idea... vamos a meditarla que tenemos una horita...
> 
> Edito: La gracia seria comprar un futuro (por ejemplo a 11200 está ahora) y venderlo cuando abra el mercado normal, que más o menos se igualará con el contado... 11400



mmmm , yo muchas veces intento aprovechar estos fallos de mercado, matemática pura. Pero no siempre salen bien, porque si se produce ese fallo de mercado es que hay posibilidades reales de que el lunes abramos con gap a la baja, comiéndose el beneficio. 

Eso si, cuando esa jugada sale bien, por ejemplo con la ampliación de gas natural, el potencial beneficio es altísimo.

Edito: en este caso no creo que sea una simple barrida de stops, sino que el mercado americano se ha desplomado aún más, y la gente lo descuenta de la cotización en IGmarkets. Yo, personalmente, no voy a realizar la operación de este teorico fallo de mercado. Si fuera un simple barrido de stops, ya habria recuperado los 11250, pero la realidad es que sigue en los 11200 y ya lleva un buen rato.


----------



## bertok (30 Oct 2009)

Hamijo, el mercado no falla.

Presenta realidades aparentes con el objetivo de morder el anzuelo y hacerte pupita.

No lo olviden


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> mmmm , yo muchas veces intento aprovechar estos fallos de mercado, matemática pura. Pero no siempre salen bien, porque si se produce ese fallo de mercado es que hay posibilidades reales de que el lunes abramos con gap a la baja, comiéndose el beneficio.
> 
> Eso si, cuando esa jugada sale bien, por ejemplo con la ampliación de gas natural, el potencial beneficio es altísimo.
> 
> Edito: en este caso no creo que sea una simple barrida de stops, sino que el mercado americano se ha desplomado aún más, y la gente lo descuenta de la cotización en IGmarkets. Yo, personalmente, no voy a realizar la operación de este teorico fallo de mercado. Si fuera un simple barrido de stops, ya habria recuperado los 11250, pero la realidad es que sigue en los 11200 y ya lleva un buen rato.



Y el DAX descuenta 11 puntos...? Los de IGM se han "colao" o durante este fin de semana quiebra "algo patrio"...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues en esa lista que has puesto no salgo yo...



No me seas pillo... http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1561946-post33385.html

Por cierto, que recuerdos leyendo esos posts, Bayne, Festivaldelhumor, Percebo, por cierto Speculo donde anda...? alguien sabe algo...?

Saludos...


----------



## DP_Away (30 Oct 2009)

ESOS son cadaveres del hilo, aquí solo se juega con dinero si estas dispuesto a perderlo, cuando se acaban los papelitos, end of game.


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

DP_Away dijo:


> ESOS son cadaveres del hilo, aquí solo se juega con dinero si estas dispuesto a perderlo, cuando se acaban los papelitos, end of game.



DP tu a lo tuyo y deja de postear desde el iphone


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> DP tu a lo tuyo y deja de postear desde el iphone



Mulder, como ves tu el "resbalón" de IGMarkets...?


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder, como ves tu el "resbalón" de IGMarkets...?



La verdad es que no me he acabado de enterar del tema, pero creo que fui el primero del hilo en alertar sobre los peligros de este broker y esto fue porque un amigo mio estuvo a punto de empezar a operar con ellos.

Yo no me fio de estos tipos ni de lo que digan, yo veo las cotizaciones en Interdin y de eso si me fio porque a veces he visto cosas raras y al final me han demostrado que la cotización hizo esas cosas, son ya unos cuantos años con ellos.

En el Stoxx, el futuro, el de verdad, deberíamos hacer mínimo el lunes en 2700, si se pasa de ahí continuaremos bajando, yo no tengo aun claro que las bajadas se hayan terminado del todo y daría 2 o 3 dias para seguir desarrollando el guano, pero eso ya lo veremos que mañana toca analizar el desastre pausadamente


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Oct 2009)

Queremos saber que han echo las manos fuertes.... aunque con un casi -3% no hay mucha duda :ouch:

Hasta el Lunes


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

Bueno pues si el Lunes acabamos en verde, muy verde tendremos una fuerte subida para casi todo el mes


----------



## DP_Away (30 Oct 2009)

Se han perdido la subida de su vida.


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2009)

DP_Away dijo:


> Se han perdido la subida de su vida.



Esto si que es una subida:

A. H. Belo Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## tonuel (30 Oct 2009)

Telecinco -9,27%






Saludos


----------



## tonuel (30 Oct 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿porque tengo más votos que todos los demás foreros?
> 
> Ya se que algunos no me pueden ver en este hilo, pero esto es un golpe bajo





las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Todo comenzó en marzo... http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1561910-post33380.html, si has votado en todas, tienes que llevar 8... marzo, abril, mayo... sigo..?
> 
> Saludos...




Yo también llevo 8... pero he volado de la pole... que bajón...








Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Oct 2009)

saludos:
http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^VIX#chart1:symbol=^vix;range=1d;indicator=volume;charttype=line;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=on;source=undefined



chollero dijo:


> que quiere decir que empieza el granguano? expliquese un poco...



el guano empezó el 26 lunes...

o no


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2009)

Mínimo del 2 de septiembre en S&P500: 991,97
Máximo anual el 21 de octubre: 1101,36

*fibo61,8% de todo ese movimiento: 1033,75
Mínimo de hoy: 1033,38
*
Los niveles fibo dan miedo...

Saludos...


----------



## Gliese (30 Oct 2009)

Lo he posteado en otro hilo, pero lo dejo aqui por si el señor Tonuel tiene a bien certificar ===> -23,68%


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

Tonuel es un sibarita y sólo certifica guanazos del 20 en el americano,


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> saludos:
> http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^VIX#chart1:symbol=^vix;range=1d;indicator=volume;charttype=line;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=on;source=undefined
> 
> 
> ...



Existe la posibilidad en el sector financial yankee

o sea que nos podemos ir a la mierda de largo


----------



## tonuel (31 Oct 2009)

CIT Group 0,72$-24,21%




Y pensar que hace un par de años estaba a más de 60$... :8: Nelson... saluda a estos pollitos... 









Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (31 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mínimo del 2 de septiembre en S&P500: 991,97
> Máximo anual el 21 de octubre: 1101,36
> 
> *fibo61,8% de todo ese movimiento: 1033,75
> ...



No me acojones....
Esta noche he tenido pesadillas jajajaja quien me mandaria ponerme largo,esto es insufrible,un infiernoooo.
8:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (31 Oct 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> CIT Group 0,72$-24,21%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algun dia le pondremos ese nelson al SAN,todo llegara :56:


----------



## Gamu (31 Oct 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Y el DAX descuenta 11 puntos...? Los de IGM se han "colao" o durante este fin de semana quiebra "algo patrio"...
> 
> Saludos...



no se si quiebra algo patrio, pero el chulibex ha sido el que mas ha subido en esta orgia de liquidez, al calor de los miles de millones que nuestros bancos podían pedir gracias a sus ilimitadas celulas hipotecarias.

Ahora que parece que esa liquidez que da el BCE empezará a menguar, parece lógico que sea nuestro índice el que baje más.


----------



## Wataru_ (31 Oct 2009)

Hola Guap@s ^___^!

Bueno, después de la piscina, creo que esta tarde me voy a ir a la playita. Que buen día :baba:.

Al grano que ya se que no os importa mi vida :: jaja.

En Aria... muy bien. Nuevos Institucionales añadidos...

Jennison Sector Funds Inc-Jennison Health Sciences Fund con 2.517.600 accs.

Importante a mi parecer... (el día 30 de Octubre)

Dimensional Fund Advisors Inc ha añadido más 1.575.284

El 29 de Octubre...

Otro institucional medio lelo vendió sus 4.500 accs.

Valic Co I-Small Cap Index Fund Nuevo Intitucional con casi 90.000 accs 

Nuevos Institucionales... entrando fuerte. Está claro que esperan algo grande del congreso.

Con Hytm tampoco estoy demasiado preocupado, libre solo hay 15 millones de acciones y mucha gente las tiene guardaditas... el día que nos de una buena noticia explotará.

Eso es todo. Pasen un buen fin de semana


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Oct 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> no se si quiebra algo patrio, pero el chulibex ha sido el que mas ha subido en esta orgia de liquidez, al calor de los miles de millones que nuestros bancos podían pedir gracias a sus ilimitadas celulas hipotecarias.
> 
> Ahora que parece que esa liquidez que da el BCE empezará a menguar, parece lógico que sea nuestro índice el que baje más.



¿Y quien puede ser el valor que propicie este cebolletazo?, a ver, empieza por S y termina en R


----------



## Monsterspeculator (31 Oct 2009)

No quiero crear alarmismo pero hay indicadores que muestran que hay riesgo de cebollazo el lunes.

Ayer viernes el VIX subió un 24% para ponerse por encima de 30, y el oro subió rápidamente a final de la sesión.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Oct 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Existe la posibilidad en el sector financial yankee
> 
> o sea que nos podemos ir a la mierda de largo



Una noticia del sabado

Embargan nueve bancos de EEUU en la mayor operación en un día - 31/10/09 - 1659950 - elEconomista.es


----------



## rosonero (31 Oct 2009)

Hola a todo el mundo !!!!! Os sigo desde el silencio y haciendo de mirón, apuntando cosas como esos *86, 55, 32 y 12* de Mulder para cuando vuelva a la arena 
Mi mujer está a un día de salir de cuentas así que la semana que viene creo que no estaré para seguir el gran catacrack, o gran rebotón que nunca se sabe ::

Un saludo y mucha suerte en vuestras inversiones.


----------



## until (31 Oct 2009)

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de noviembre:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.414,8 + 3% = 11.757,24)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.414,8 - 3% = 11.072,36)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 11.757,24 y 11.072,36)


until....................A........................+1


----------



## Gamu (31 Oct 2009)

until dijo:


> El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de noviembre:
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.414,8 + 3% = 11.757,24)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.414,8 - 3% = 11.072,36)
> ...



Gamu...................B........................-1.


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Oct 2009)

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de noviembre:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.414,8 + 3% = 11.757,24)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.414,8 - 3% = 11.072,36)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 11.757,24 y 11.072,36)

until....................A........................+1
Gamu...................B........................-1
pecata minuta.......A........................+1


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Oct 2009)

until dijo:


> El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de noviembre:
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.414,8 + 3% = 11.757,24)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.414,8 - 3% = 11.072,36)
> ...



Pepitoria....................A........................+1


----------



## Diegales (31 Oct 2009)

Voy a votar por primera vez. 

Vamos para abajo. Una B, -1


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Oct 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Hola a todo el mundo !!!!! Os sigo desde el silencio y haciendo de mirón, apuntando cosas como esos *86, 55, 32 y 12* de Mulder para cuando vuelva a la arena
> Mi mujer está a un día de salir de cuentas así que la semana que viene creo que no estaré para seguir el gran catacrack, o gran rebotón que nunca se sabe ::
> 
> Un saludo y mucha suerte en vuestras inversiones.



Welcome back rosonero.
Espero que vaya todo bien con el parto, ya te pasarás por aquí para decirnos que has sido papá y para invitarnos a unas birritas virtuales.


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Oct 2009)

*RECOPILANDO*

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de noviembre:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.414,8 + 3% = 11.757,24)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.414,8 - 3% = 11.072,36)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 11.757,24 y 11.072,36)

until....................A........................+1
Gamu...................B........................-1
pecata minuta.......A........................+1
Pepitoria...............A........................+1
Diegales................B........................-1


----------



## aksarben (31 Oct 2009)

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de noviembre:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.414,8 + 3% = 11.757,24)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.414,8 - 3% = 11.072,36)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 11.757,24 y 11.072,36)

until....................A........................+1
Gamu...................B........................-1
pecata minuta.......A........................+1
Pepitoria...............A........................+1
Diegales................B........................-1
aksarben...............C........................0


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2009)

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de noviembre:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.414,8 + 3% = 11.757,24)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.414,8 - 3% = 11.072,36)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 11.757,24 y 11.072,36)

until....................A........................ +1
Gamu...................B........................-1
pecata minuta.......A........................+1
Pepitoria...............A........................+ 1
Diegales................B........................-1
aksarben...............C........................0 
Bertok....................B........................-1


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Nov 2009)

until....................A........................ +1
Gamu...................B........................-1
pecata minuta.......A........................+1
Pepitoria...............A........................+ 1
Diegales................B........................-1
aksarben...............C........................0 
Bertok....................B........................-1
Wataru_.................A........................+1

:** Buenas noches...


----------



## argan (1 Nov 2009)

Lo jodido es que me caeis bien. Capitulación de la codicia, muy alcistas en el REBOTE luego. Yo no he dicho nada eh!!!


----------



## rosonero (1 Nov 2009)

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de noviembre:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.414,8 + 3% = 11.757,24)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.414,8 - 3% = 11.072,36)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 11.757,24 y 11.072,36)

until....................A........................ +1
Gamu...................B........................-1
pecata minuta.......A........................+1
Pepitoria...............A........................+ 1
Diegales................B........................-1
aksarben...............C........................0 
Bertok....................B....................... -1 
Wataru_.................A.......................+ 1
Negrofuturo.............B....................... -1
*rosonero................B..................... -1*

Pd. Sin novedad en el frente, seguro que llega en mis días de fiesta


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Nov 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de noviembre:
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.414,8 + 3% = 11.757,24)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.414,8 - 3% = 11.072,36)
> ...



Esas pequeñas fabricas de Caca, lo llevan en los genes... joder al papi jajaja
Y si... seguro que caen en esos días de fiesta... :XX:

Prepárate para:

:´´´(

Un saludo papito que os vaya bien ^__^!


----------



## tonuel (1 Nov 2009)

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de noviembre:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.414,8 + 3% = 11.757,24)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.414,8 - 3% = 11.072,36)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 11.757,24 y 11.072,36)

D- En el más profundo de los abismos (-20/50%) (entre 9.000 y 6.000)

until....................A........................ +1
Gamu...................B........................-1
pecata minuta.......A........................+1
Pepitoria...............A........................+ 1
Diegales................B........................-1
aksarben...............C........................0 
Bertok....................B....................... -1 
Wataru_.................A.......................+ 1
Negrofuturo.............B....................... -1
rosonero................B..................... -1
*tonuel................... D .................... -10*


No me dejeis fuera de la porra cabrones... 


Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Nov 2009)

Tonuel, asi nunca vas a ganar...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Nov 2009)

Seréis cabrones, esto no se le hace a Benditaliquidez!!!! :8:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Nov 2009)

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de noviembre:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.414,8 + 3% = 11.757,24)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.414,8 - 3% = 11.072,36)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 11.757,24 y 11.072,36)

until....................A........................ +1
Gamu...................B........................-1
pecata minuta.......A........................+1
Pepitoria...............A........................+ 1
Diegales................B........................-1
aksarben...............C........................0
Bertok....................B....................... -1
Wataru_.................A.......................+ 1
Negrofuturo.............B....................... -1
rosonero................B..................... -1
LCASC...................A...................... +1

Creo que será mi última A en bastante tiempo...

Saludos...

PD: Voy a hacer de pitoniso, creo que rebotaremos en el 1025,4 del contado... máximo en el 1020, que es la Onda4 de grado anterior...


----------



## tonuel (1 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tonuel, asi nunca *va *a ganar...



Hábleme de usted.... 


Soy excelentísimo, ilustrísimo y grandísimo... por si no lo sabia... 


aunque el título deberia ser éste:

*Excelentísimo, ilustrísimo y grandísimo miembro de élite de los gurús burbujistas condecorado n veces por su inestimable gran labor como oficial hijo de puta...*


Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hábleme de usted....
> 
> 
> Soy excelentísimo, ilustrísimo y grandísimo... por si no lo sabia...
> ...



que titulitis, madre mía

yo sólo soy jrandisimo ::


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Nov 2009)

Espero que dé tiempo de ir y volver
Saludos clandestinos


El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de noviembre:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.414,8 + 3% = 11.757,24)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.414,8 - 3% = 11.072,36)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 11.757,24 y 11.072,36)

until....................A........................ +1
Gamu...................B........................-1
pecata minuta.......A........................+1
Pepitoria...............A........................+ 1
Diegales................B........................-1
aksarben...............C........................0
Bertok....................B....................... -1
Wataru_.................A.......................+ 1
Negrofuturo.............B....................... -1
rosonero................B..................... -1
LCASC...................A...................... +1
Wbuffete................B.......................-1


----------



## tarrito (1 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de noviembre:
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.414,8 + 3% = 11.757,24)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.414,8 - 3% = 11.072,36)
> ...



No cree que es hora de plantearse la opción "E": Se suspende la cotización del Ibex ... varios blue chips con caídas del 20% ó +??  :XX:


----------



## SNB4President (1 Nov 2009)

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de noviembre:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.414,8 + 3% = 11.757,24)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.414,8 - 3% = 11.072,36)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 11.757,24 y 11.072,36)

until....................A........................ +1
Gamu...................B........................-1
pecata minuta.......A........................+1
Pepitoria...............A........................+ 1
Diegales................B........................-1
aksarben...............C........................0
Bertok....................B....................... -1
Wataru_.................A.......................+ 1
Negrofuturo.............B....................... -1
rosonero................B..................... -1
LCASC...................A...................... +1
Wbuffete................B.......................-1
*SNB4President..........B......................-1
Tonuel....................B......................-1*

Este mes creo que sí que va a ser el de otro bajazo, tal vez importante. Vaya, llevo diciéndolo desde agosto, algún día tendrá que ocurrir. Aún así si baja, en diciembre volverá a subir, palabro. Habéis quitado a Tonuel de la lista? Su -10 da mucha vidilla. Yo te cubro, tranquilo.


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2009)

SNB4President dijo:


> El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de noviembre:
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.414,8 + 3% = 11.757,24)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.414,8 - 3% = 11.072,36)
> ...



Creo que aun nos queda una visita a máximos a pesar del guano del viernes, noviembre debería ser máximo anual así que voy a arriesgarme esta vez.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Nov 2009)

until....................A........................ +1
Gamu...................B........................-1
pecata minuta.......A........................+1
Pepitoria...............A........................+ 1
Diegales................B........................-1
aksarben...............C........................0
Bertok....................B....................... -1
Wataru_.................A.......................+ 1
Negrofuturo.............B....................... -1
rosonero................B..................... -1
LCASC...................A...................... +1
Wbuffete................B.......................-1
SNB4President..........B......................-1
Tonuel....................B......................-1
Mulder...............A.......................+1
Hannibal Lecter-----B---------------- -1

En Octubre comenzo el descenso a los infiernos :cook:


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> until....................A........................ +1
> Gamu...................B........................-1
> pecata minuta.......A........................+1
> Pepitoria...............A........................+ 1
> ...



el 26, correcto


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Nov 2009)

Vaya tela con los contratos,mañana creo que tendre otro dia de gloria,empezara cayendo a plomo,me acojonare y en vez de vender el contrato vendere 3 para compensar,subira y me volveran a follar.

Alguna sugerencia para cagarla lo menos posible?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vaya tela con los contratos,mañana creo que tendre otro dia de gloria,empezara cayendo a plomo,me acojonare y en vez de vender el contrato vendere 3 para compensar,subira *y me volveran a follar*.
> 
> Alguna sugerencia para cagarla lo menos posible?



Ante todo protección





::


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que aun nos queda una visita a máximos a pesar del guano del viernes, noviembre debería ser máximo anual así que voy a arriesgarme esta vez.



Es que si miras el jueves y el viernes ambos movimientos compensaron,


----------



## Claca (1 Nov 2009)

until....................A........................ +1
Gamu...................B........................-1
pecata minuta.......A........................+1
Pepitoria...............A........................+ 1
Diegales................B........................-1
aksarben...............C........................0
Bertok....................B....................... -1
Wataru_.................A.......................+ 1
Negrofuturo.............B....................... -1
rosonero................B..................... -1
LCASC...................A...................... +1
Wbuffete................B.......................-1
SNB4President..........B......................-1
Tonuel....................B......................-1
Mulder...............A.......................+1
Hannibal Lecter-----B---------------- -1
Claca----------------B---------------- -1

Esta semana promete. Un último rebote o de cabeza al guano -que podría haber empezado ya-.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Nov 2009)

Nuevos datos para este mes:
-Mañana, lunes 2 de noviembre es LUNA LLENA :8:
-El lunes 16 de noviembre será LUNA NUEVA

Avisados quedáis...


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Nov 2009)

Wolas ^___^!

Luca... en Hytm... el CEO ha cogido más acciones lo que no me queda nada claro es cuantas... y cuanto le ha costado:

Form 4 HYTHIAM INC For: Oct 29 Filed by: PEIZER TERREN S (10K)

- Amended Statement of Changes in Beneficial Ownership (4/A)

2 formularios y distintos datos... Seguiremos investigando... ? si es así réstale algunas de las que yo te decía que quedan libres.

Si pega el petardazo es porque va haber pocas acciones libres en el mercado, ya veras...

Hasta mañana o hasta que me aclare... jaja

Reform Reinvestment Act
Filed under: Other, Financing — Hythiam @ 12:30 pm

Reform Reinvestment Act

opiate detox santa monica Law Reform Reinvestment Act of 2001, a plan to reinvest money saved by steering appropriate offenders into treatment instead of into prison. Hoyts legislation would create a dedicated fund to support community-based services for offenders sentenced to opiate detox los angeles treatment or released from prison as a result of alcohol problem los angeles law reform. The plan includes addiction treatment and prevention, as well as job training, educational assistance, and other essential support services.

 Ojalá tratemos a esos delincuentes... y más si pagan... jajaja
http://www.overcomeaddiction.com Creo que es publi ¿pagada por Hythiam? ummm muble muble...


----------



## Carolus Rex (1 Nov 2009)

¿Empezó el 26?

Entonces

until....................A........................ +1
Gamu...................B........................-1
pecata minuta.......A........................+1
Pepitoria...............A........................+ 1
Diegales................B........................-1
aksarben...............C........................0
Bertok....................B....................... -1
Wataru_.................A.......................+ 1
Negrofuturo.............B....................... -1
rosonero................B..................... -1
LCASC...................A...................... +1
Wbuffete................B.......................-1
SNB4President..........B......................-1
Tonuel....................B......................-1
Mulder...............A.......................+1
Hannibal Lecter-----B---------------- -1
Claca----------------B---------------- -1
*Carolus..................B................... -1*

Nos vemos....


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Nov 2009)

CIT se declara en quiebra: es la más importante desde Lehman Brothers - 1/11/09 - 1662354 - elEconomista.es


----------



## carvil (2 Nov 2009)

Buenas noches 


Mi voto: 

until....................A........................ +1
Gamu...................B........................-1
pecata minuta.......A........................+1
Pepitoria...............A........................+ 1
Diegales................B........................-1
aksarben...............C........................0
Bertok....................B....................... -1
Wataru_.................A.......................+ 1
Negrofuturo.............B....................... -1
rosonero................B..................... -1
LCASC...................A...................... +1
Wbuffete................B.......................-1
SNB4President..........B......................-1
Tonuel....................B......................-1
Mulder...............A.......................+1
Hannibal Lecter-----B---------------- -1
Claca----------------B---------------- -1
Carolus..................B................... -1
*Carvil*.....................A...................+1


Técnicamente seguimos entre los niveles 1020-1100 en SPX, por debajo de ese soporte comienza el guano en serio.


Salu2


----------



## visillófilas pepitófagas (2 Nov 2009)

El Nikkei empieza bien: 9.750 -2,84%


----------



## Legio_VII (2 Nov 2009)

*Dubai index falls 5.5% over speculation*

Pues no veais como quedo ayer el indice de Dubai ... -5.5% !!!!

http://www.business24-7.ae/Articles/2009/11/Pages/01112009/11022009_d362e0383feb409f8e48ca40e0a749ad.aspx

*Severe panic selling and speculation* dragged the Dubai Financial Market (DFM) index down 5.50 per cent yesterday to close at 2076.56 points *amid negative impacts from global and regional markets* and lack of strong domestic movers.

The DFM opened with a strong gap down and broke through its support level of 2120 points within the first few minutes of trading. The market tried to reverse its direction and buying was seen on selected stocks but it could not continue the uptrend and moved down again under selling pressures on leading active stocks and heavyweights in the real estate and banking stocks.

The DFM index lost 120.96 points, t*he sharpest decline since mid-August*.

Analysts said this severe downtrend *was a result of panic movements among investors and the dominating speculative trading pattern in the market, which led to high volatility.*

"*There is no logical reason for aggressive selling pressures in the DFM*," said Ehab Rashad, Trading Manager at Direct Broker for Financial Services. "*The downturn trend in the market is contradicting all recent reports and statements by senior officials in the country about signs of a recovery in the UAE economy. **The market is ignoring positive signs about domestic businesses.*

"Also, *the market is overreacting to the correction in global markets*. US markets were moving up and down in relatively narrow range and if we look at weekly charts, they are correcting in a slow and gradual pattern. However, the DFM index is moving down with wide gaps since last week and there is no justification for such movements."

Rashad said speculators are in full control of the market while long-term investors remained on the sidelines and this is deepening volatility in the DFM.

Essa Darwish, Trading Manager at Sharjah Islamic Financial Services, agreed that speculators were leading the correction in the market and pushing prices lower to accumulate them again at cheaper levels.

"Selling pressures increase when the DFM index faces a critical support level. The index broke through its support at 2120 points yesterday and we saw selling increase below this area. Foreign investors are also selling and they are trading in a speculative pattern at the current stage.

"Strong speculation in the market is increasing volatility, leading to sharp up and down trends. *Long-term investors remained out of the market due to uncertainty about the general trend.*"

Darwish predicted that the trend in the DFM might follow the trend in US markets this week.

"*Speculators are making the correction in global markets an excuse for their selling pressures in the DFM despite there being no local factors for such a trend. Third quarter results are still satisfactory in light of the current economic situation.* Q3 results of most listed securities are better than Q2 results, which showed an uptrend in profits. However, the market is ignoring good results and speculators are pushing prices down," said Darwish.

The DFM suffered a decline across the board as leading active stocks in the real estate sectors dragged the index down.

Emaar lost 7.74 per cent to close at Dh4.05. The stock was moving in a wide gap throughout the session between Dh4.27 and Dh4.02. After it opened with a gap down, Emaar witnessed some buying interest by the middle of trading and bounced up, which encouraged some investors to buy. However, selling returned during the last hour and pushed the stock lower.

Arabtec also lost 6.79 per cent to close at Dh3.02, while DSI lost 4.85 per cent to close at Dh0.98. The DFM stock also continued to face severe selling pressures and went down 8.55 per cent to Dh2.14. Air Arabia slipped 6.25 per cent to Dh1.05.

*Heavyweights in the banking sector added more pressures on the DFM index yesterday, with EmiratesNBD ending the session down by 4.55 per cent at Dh4.20 and DIB losing 5.72 per cent to end at Dh2.80.*

Dubai Investments retreated 5.51 per cent to Dh1.20 after the company announced a 58 per cent drop in its third-quarter profits. Shuaa Capital also dropped by 9.69 per cent to Dh1.77 after it said that its third-quarter loss narrowed to Dh269.3 million as the company's brokerage, finance and asset-management operations made profits.


Body sought to control market movements

High volatility and severe movements in the DFM index renewed demands for a market maker in the market to control such unjustified movements. Analysts see a striking need for a strong entity to maintain movements on the DFM index in a realistic and proper range during ups or downs in the index.

"There is continuous need for a market maker in the DFM," said Ehab Rashad of Direct Broker for Financial Services. "*The current severe correction requires a strong body to slow down up and down movements in the market. This market maker should be a government-related body with strong liquidity to absorb unjustified selling pressures."*


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Nov 2009)

Dubai -5,5% (con un sello te la h...)es de pobres,pero da para certificar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Nov 2009)

Gamu que te dije de lo de IGMarkets...!!! ja,ja los 320€ más fáciles de mi vida...

Buenos días y eso...


----------



## Mulder (2 Nov 2009)

A los buenos dias!



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gamu que te dije de lo de IGMarkets...!!! ja,ja los 320€ más fáciles de mi vida...
> 
> Buenos días y eso...



¿puedes explicar la jugada para los que no nos enteramos de la misa ni la mitad?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> ¿puedes explicar la jugada para los que no nos enteramos de la misa ni la mitad?



Cuando cerró el Ibex, en 11414, el S&P estaba más o menos como cerró al final, los futuros DAX estaban en -11 o -14 y los del Ibex, que normalmente suelen ser el doble que los del DAX, marcaban -170, -200, fue una barrida en toda regla. Abrí un mini-largo, pensando que por el lunes por la mañana se acercaría a los 11414 en los que cerró y así ha sido...

Saludos...


----------



## Burney (2 Nov 2009)

buenos dias a todos

estoy vigilando el 11250 del IBEX y el 11,60 del SAN...













TEF si perdiera la zona del 18,85-18,90 se podría ir al 17,90-18.


----------



## LOLO08 (2 Nov 2009)

Notición en Zeltia!!!!! esperada por cierto...

http://www.expansion.com/2009/11/02/empresas/1257148592.html


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Nov 2009)

Buenos días,
Parece que no hay mucha gente hoy por aquí...


----------



## tonuel (2 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Parece que no hay mucha gente hoy por aquí...




Menuda decepción de lunes negro... ::


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Nov 2009)

estoooo

bankinter me recomienda que haga caja y consolide.... un poco


----------



## Mulder (2 Nov 2009)

Hoy deberíamos subir y tengo más razones aparte de que sea el primer dia del mes y que haya luna llena, lo que ocurre es que lo están haciendo como la bajada del viernes, lentamente, fastidiando y barriendo todo el rato.

Espero que esta tarde con los gringos sea de otro modo.


----------



## tonuel (2 Nov 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> estoooo
> 
> bankinter me recomienda que haga caja y consolide.... un poco




Pues a mi no me han dicho nada... que cabrones... :8:


Saludos :8:


----------



## until (2 Nov 2009)

Buenos Dias!

Pecata que has hecho con las Gamesa, las conservas o las vendiste.

Felicidades a LCASC, se la has jugado a los de IGM, pero tenias que haber abierto un futuro completo y no un mini 

La verdad es que están los mercados desconcertantes, no se si estamos alcistas, bajistas, laterales...

Hoy es mi primer dia siguiendo el Stoxx (papertrading), de lo que he podido observar este finde analizandolo, es que es un indice mas estable que el Ibex, al menos viendo las oscilaciones intradias. Creo que tiene recorrido hasta los 29XX,XX (en las proximas 10-15 sesiones).

Un saludo!


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Nov 2009)

until dijo:


> Buenos Dias!
> 
> Pecata que has hecho con las Gamesa, las conservas o las vendiste.



Siguen conmigo... como estaban en verde las he dejado, pero ya apareció Tonuel a bajar los índices... voy a esperar un poco de momento.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues a mi no me han dicho nada... que cabrones... :8:
> 
> 
> Saludos :8:



Bankinter aconseja cubrir carteras parcialmente
10:21 Los analistas de Bankinter creen que en este momento el mercado se encuentra en una situación en la que aparece un cierto riesgo de corrección, por lo que ven adecuado, dadas las circunstancias, tomar la decisión de cubrir parcialmente las carteras. “Recomendamos hacerlo en un 10% para cada uno de los perfiles, y lo haríamos a través de la compra de ETF inversos sobre los principales índices bursátiles o bien a través de la venta de algunos contratos de futuro sobre índices de bolsas”, explican.


----------



## tonuel (2 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Siguen conmigo... como estaban en verde las he dejado, pero ya apareció Tonuel a bajar los índices... voy a esperar un poco de momento.



Ahora mismo no le estoy metiendo ya a Gamesa... te lo juro por snoopy... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (2 Nov 2009)

:Aplauso:



azkunaveteya dijo:


> Bankinter *aconseja* cubrir carteras parcialmente.



Nos vemos en los 12000... 


Saludos


----------



## Gamu (2 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gamu que te dije de lo de IGMarkets...!!! ja,ja los 320€ más fáciles de mi vida...
> 
> Buenos días y eso...



jeje, si, al final la jugada no era tan mala después de todo. 

De todas maneras, con las quiebras del viernes y lo de CIT, tus buenos nervios de fin de semana te habrá costado quedarte vendido. .


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Buenos días.

Ya estoy por aquí... menudo meneo que lleva zeltia desde la semana pasada, enhorabuena quien la lleva en cartera. XD


----------



## Dawkins (2 Nov 2009)

Como véis el Ibex para hoy?

donpepito?


----------



## until (2 Nov 2009)

Dawkins dijo:


> Como véis el Ibex para hoy?




Hasta la apertura USA alcista, despues...ni idea!


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Nov 2009)

Buenos días ^___^!

¿Qué no habéis ido al cementerio de visita? A mi me encanta cuando son pueblecitos... curiosear un poco jaja

A lo que vamos...

DP! este finde he puesto dos post, uno referente a Aria y a su aumento de institucionales y otro de Hythiam que no he entendido muy bien...

Cuando tengas un rato please, échale un ojo.

Un saludo


----------



## until (2 Nov 2009)

Wataru de donde sacate los datos del comprador institucional de acciones ARIAD?


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Nov 2009)

until dijo:


> Wataru de donde sacate los datos del comprador institucional de acciones ARIAD?



Mffais Home Page

Es curioso... en cuanto a institucionales saca muy rápido los datos... si son datos de insider tardan un egg!

Que por cierto en un dato metí la pata... ahora que miro...


----------



## until (2 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mffais Home Page
> 
> Es curioso... en cuanto a institucionales saca muy rápido los datos... si son datos de insider tardan un egg!



Me lo suponia.....

esta pagina se actualiza a diario?

La dos fechas iniciales que salen en las dos primeras columnas que significan?

Es que mi ingles deja mucho que desear... 

Gracias!


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Nov 2009)

until dijo:


> Me lo suponia.....
> 
> esta pagina se actualiza a diario?
> 
> ...



La primera es la fecha en que guardan los datos, la segunda, Ni idea macho...

De todas formas para el inglés lo que yo hago... es que tengo puesto en la barra de favoritos un link directo al google traductor y solo clikandolo ya me traduce la web... comodisimo. Para grandes tochos ayuda muchísimo.


----------



## until (2 Nov 2009)

Gracias Wataru!

Hacemos lo mismo con el traductor, y tal..,pero justo eso no lo traduce...


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Gracias Wataru.

Los datos, los sacan del NASDAQ y de la SEC.... normalmente los fondos hacen movimientos cuando necesitan liquidez / información insider.

No veo pánico vendedor en ARIAd... ultimamente (desde principios de Septiembre) se está convertiendo en un reclamo para daytraders, de ahí que estemos constantemente jugando con los soportes.

Dentro de unas horas, conoceremos los datos de GTXi... es una empresa que tiene muy poco free float disponible... y según parece el 70% está corto.

Si las noticias, son mejores de lo esperado... es probable que vuelva a los 13.00USD ... tengo cierta desconfianza... me recuerda a DSCO... abrieron con -50% ... no obstante en este caso, la droga está aprobada en el mercado, estamos hablando de una nueva dosificación para el cancer de próstata en 80mg... GTXi... actualmente dispone del producto en 60mg.... veremos como termina!!!


----------



## Desencantado (2 Nov 2009)

until dijo:


> Hacemos lo mismo con el traductor, y tal..,pero justo eso no lo traduce...



Lo que pasa es que lo dicen con letras extranjeras...
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AM6c2NKvJRI&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AM6c2NKvJRI&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Nov 2009)

Otra pregunta DP!

Hythiam, Inc. (HYTM) - Stock Market Report

¿Es reparto de acciones? ¿Esas acciones de donde salen?


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

No me deja verlo.. puedes "pastear" la info ... ?? 

thx!


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No me deja verlo.. puedes "pastear" la info ... ??
> 
> thx!



Form 4 Wolf Jay For: Oct 29 (10K)

Form 4 CUMMINS MARC G For: Oct 29 (10K)

Form 4/A HYTHIAM INC For: May 19 Filed by: PEIZER TERREN S (10K)

Estos son algunos... entiendo que es reparto de acciones. Y que el CEO tiene doble reparto al ser también propietario de más del 10%.

Mi duda es si eso son opciones de compra, al precio que pone, por ejemplo 0.40$, o son ya acciones directamente. Y si lo son... ¿puedo ver la autocartera de la empresa?

thanks

Aunque pone 19 mayo... también está registrada a 30 de Octubre. Es raro...


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Son stock options, 2M compradas a 0.30USD


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2009)

Si hoy por lo menos terminamos en positivo puede verse como buen dato para los alcistas...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Nov 2009)

Gracias x las felicitaciones, he vengado un poco las marranadas de IGM 

Por cierto, ahora que tengo un momento os comento lo de la buena noticia del otro día. Es una chorrada pero a mi me hace mucha ilusión. Tengo un perro de rescate en bomberos, y nos ha seleccionado una ONG para ir a hacer rescates en grandes catástrofes... espero que no pase ninguna... : pero en fin, si pasa, pues se hará lo que se pueda...

Perdón por el off-topic pero este hilo es como una gran familia... 

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gracias x las felicitaciones, he vengado un poco las marranadas de IGM
> 
> Por cierto, ahora que tengo un momento os comento lo de la buena noticia del otro día. Es una chorrada pero a mi me hace mucha ilusión. Tengo un perro de rescate en bomberos, y nos ha seleccionado una ONG para ir a hacer rescates en grandes catástrofes... espero que no pase ninguna... : pero en fin, si pasa, pues se hará lo que se pueda...
> 
> ...



Pues claro que si, ENHORABUENA.
Y lo que dices, esperemos que no haya que ir...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Nov 2009)

Hoy a las 16:00h habrá fuegos artificiales...

*16:00 US - ISM manufacturero
16:00 US - Gastos de construcción
16:00 US - Ventas pendientes de viviendas
*
Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Tenemos buenas noticias en HGSI

Human Genome Sciences - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (2 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gracias x las felicitaciones, he vengado un poco las marranadas de IGM



Yo de recomendaría largarte de allí lo más rápido que puedas, estar con un broker así es un peligro.




las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto, ahora que tengo un momento os comento lo de la buena noticia del otro día. Es una chorrada pero a mi me hace mucha ilusión. Tengo un perro de rescate en bomberos, y nos ha seleccionado una ONG para ir a hacer rescates en grandes catástrofes... espero que no pase ninguna... : pero en fin, si pasa, pues se hará lo que se pueda...
> 
> Perdón por el off-topic pero este hilo es como una gran familia...
> 
> Saludos...



Felicidades, pero espero no tener que conocerte en persona gracias a tu perro


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gracias x las felicitaciones, he vengado un poco las marranadas de IGM
> 
> Por cierto, ahora que tengo un momento os comento lo de la buena noticia del otro día. Es una chorrada pero a mi me hace mucha ilusión. Tengo un perro de rescate en bomberos, y nos ha seleccionado una ONG para ir a hacer rescates en grandes catástrofes... espero que no pase ninguna... : pero en fin, si pasa, pues se hará lo que se pueda...
> 
> ...



Ese hubiera sido el trabajo que más me hubiera gustado, trabajar con animales.

Te felicito por la ilusión que le pones y las ganas de ayudar. Pero sinceramente no me gustaría estar en medio de tanto sufrimiento (catástrofes).

Igualmente, felicita al gran profesional que es tu perro .

Un saludo

Ford sale de los 'números rojos': ganó 997 millones en el tercer trimestre jur jur...


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

LCASC... enhorabuena por la selección, siempre reconforta que valoren el buen trabajo, que siempre haceis.

Wataru... hacemos una mini "porrita" con GTXi... verás como al final.. Luca ... se ha ahorrado un nuevo quebradero de cabeza... o al final ha entrado?

DP= Subida moderada... la FDA le pide +datos.


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> LCASC... enhorabuena por la selección, siempre reconforta que valoren el buen trabajo, que siempre haceis.
> 
> Wataru... hacemos una mini "porrita" con GTXi... verás como al final.. Luca ... se ha ahorrado un nuevo quebradero de cabeza... o al final ha entrado?
> 
> DP= Subida moderada... la FDA le pide +datos.



DP! Creo que le estás tocando la moral jajaja Y no es el mejor momento, que ahora mismo está muy sensible .

Uff acabo de mirarla y en el After no iba muy bien que digamos...


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Si, pero el AM del viernes... tampoco movieron demasiadas... mientras no vendan las manos fuertes.


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

GTx Receives Complete Response Letter from FDA for Toremifene 80 mg New Drug Application | Business Wire


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Nov 2009)

Bueno, ya sé que es un puto escarnio pero se me ha vuelto a olvidar votar en la encuesta, como el mes pasado permití algunos votos fuera de plazo voy a hacer lo mismo y saltarme yo las reglas. 

Benditaliquidez--------------A---------------- +1

Se esperaba lunes negro y eso..., pero bueno es una apuesta a un mes vista, viendo el meneo del jueves y el viernes pasado no creo que tenga mucha importancia votar ahora, otra cosa es si hubiera esperado a las 16:00 para votar.

Y la cosa quedaría así:

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de noviembre:

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.414,8 + 3% = 11.757,24)
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.414,8 - 3% = 11.072,36)
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 11.757,24 y 11.072,36)



Until---------------A---------------- +1
Gamu--------------B---------------- -1
pecata minuta------A---------------- +1
Pepitoria-----------A---------------- +1
Diegales------------B---------------- -1
aksarben-----------C----------------- 0
Bertok--------------B---------------- -1
Wataru-------------A---------------- +1
Negrofuturo---------B---------------- -1
Rosonero-----------B---------------- -1
Tonuel--------------B---------------- -1
LCASC--------------A---------------- +1
Wbuffete-----------B---------------- -1
SNB4President------B---------------- -1
Mulder--------------A---------------- +1
Hannibal Lecter-----B---------------- -1
Claca---------------B--------------- -1
Carolus--------------B---------------- -1
Carvil--------------A---------------- +1
Benditaliquidez-----A---------------- +1

Suma------------------------------- -3
Media------------------------------- -0,15

Edito para decir que además el Ibex está justo al nivel del cierre del viernes así que voto fuera de plazo sin sentir culpabilidad ninguna.


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

GTx, Inc. (GTXI) Pre-Market Trading

Luca, te has librado de una buena....


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GTx, Inc. (GTXI) Pre-Market Trading
> 
> Luca, te has librado de una buena....



Joooder ... que miedo. :56:::

Un saludo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Nov 2009)

La he vuelto a cagar,en la apertura cerre el largo del contrato gordo y me quede vendido con uno.... subio y lo cerre con mas perdidas,esta visto que me las dan por todos los lados.
Solo me queda el mini ibex y las 4 acciones guarras que me quedan,estoy con pensamientos bajistas 100% al menor sintoma de debilidad les voy a dar con toda la artilleria,si sube mejor,pero mi opinion es que ya se han visto maximos y que tendremos que testear los 11200 del ibex mas pronto que tarde.


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Aunque ... lo mismo los MMs le dan la vuelta a la cot... habrá que estar atento a la conference call, a las 9:00.

Han solicitado información en dos puntos del estudio.

Quizás se pueda dar la vuelta en intradia, muy peligroso.


----------



## Mulder (2 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> La he vuelto a cagar,en la apertura cerre el largo del contrato gordo y me quede vendido con uno.... subio y lo cerre con mas perdidas,esta visto que me las dan por todos los lados.
> Solo me queda el mini ibex y las 4 acciones guarras que me quedan,estoy con pensamientos bajistas 100% al menor sintoma de debilidad les voy a dar con toda la artilleria,si sube mejor,pero mi opinion es que ya se han visto maximos y que tendremos que testear los 11200 del ibex mas pronto que tarde.



¿podrías explicar que sistema tienes? esta claro que usándolo al contrario generará muy buenas plusvalías


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Nov 2009)

Hey! que llego tarde:

Until---------------A---------------- +1
Gamu--------------B---------------- -1
pecata minuta------A---------------- +1
Pepitoria-----------A---------------- +1
Diegales------------B---------------- -1
aksarben-----------C----------------- 0
Bertok--------------B---------------- -1
Wataru-------------A---------------- +1
Negrofuturo---------B---------------- -1
Rosonero-----------B---------------- -1
Tonuel--------------B---------------- -1
LCASC--------------A---------------- +1
Wbuffete-----------B---------------- -1
SNB4President------B---------------- -1
Mulder--------------A---------------- +1
Hannibal Lecter-----B---------------- -1
Claca---------------B--------------- -1
Carolus--------------B---------------- -1
Carvil--------------A---------------- +1
Benditaliquidez-----A---------------- +1
Luca---------------A-----------------+1


Pues sí no veas de la que me he librado en GTXI! incluso ha sobrepasado los mínimos anuales... le han pegado guano del bueno, puede no ser mala opción para entrar lago.. y pensar que las vendí a 13,10 USD!!!!!!!!! (Espero que no pase lo mismo con Aria...)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿podrías explicar que sistema tienes? esta claro que usándolo al contrario generará muy buenas plusvalías



Mi sistema es comprar en soportes y vender en resistencias,ponerme corto en resistencias y cerrar en soportes.
Cuando opero asi gano,cuando como hoy pierdo,asi que hasta que no llegemos a los 11900 o perdamos los 11220 me estoy quieto.


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

No lo veo muy claro... quien no te dice que están preparando un ofrecimiento, con vistas a la carta de hoy?

Mejor dejar pasar la oportunidad, aunque los cortos, harán subir a la cot... hoy cerrarán muchos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Nov 2009)

El pop a punto de perder soporte.... lo sigo atentamente.
Creo recordar que hay una pagina donde salen las resistencias/soportes de los valores del ibex que se van actualizando,alguien sabe cual es?


----------



## Mulder (2 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mi sistema es comprar en soportes y vender en resistencias,ponerme corto en resistencias y cerrar en soportes.
> Cuando opero asi gano,cuando como hoy pierdo,asi que hasta que no llegemos a los 11900 o perdamos los 11220 me estoy quieto.



1.- Te recomendaría entrar siempre a la segunda esperando un pull-back y viendo que el soporte/resistencia no llega a ser pasado. Si quieres entrar a la primera pon un stop muy cerca, un poco más allá del soporte/resistencia por si lo pasan.

2.- Esa es una estrategia indicada para laterales, lo cual quiere decir salir con pocos puntos o ir ajustando stop, no para pasar dias siguiendo una tendencia, precisamente porque actúas contratendencia.

Espero sinceramente que te ayude en algo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Nov 2009)

El pop a punto de perder soporte.... lo sigo atentamente.
Creo recordar que hay una pagina donde salen las resistencias/soportes de los valores del ibex que se van actualizando,alguien sabe cual es?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> 1.- Te recomendaría entrar siempre a la segunda esperando un pull-back y viendo que el soporte/resistencia no llega a ser pasado. Si quieres entrar a la primera pon un stop muy cerca, un poco más allá del soporte/resistencia por si lo pasan.
> 
> 2.- Esa es una estrategia indicada para laterales, lo cual quiere decir salir con pocos puntos o ir ajustando stop, no para pasar dias siguiendo una tendencia, precisamente porque actúas contratendencia.
> 
> Espero sinceramente que te ayude en algo.



Operare pero en corto,los largos no me sientan nada bien,ademas creo que esto se va a desmoronar fuerte de aqui a 2 años...
Mi idea es abrir cortos en valores del ibex,dejar el 50% de la posicion a largo tiempo e ir jugando con el otro 50% intradia.
Esto pinta muy mal para largos.


----------



## until (2 Nov 2009)

Hannibal mira AQUI


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Nov 2009)

Por cierto Mulder avisame cuando le metas un corto/largo al ibex y te copio el movimiento,total peor que yo no se hace ni aposta 8:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Nov 2009)

until dijo:


> Hannibal mira AQUI



Me viene de lujo,la voy a liar parda con esto :XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Nov 2009)

¿qué ha sido eso?
He visto pasar de rojo a +0,26% mientras pestañeaba.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Por cierto Mulder avisame cuando le metas un corto/largo al ibex y te copio el movimiento,total peor que yo no se hace ni aposta 8:



Se puede, doy fe.:rolleye:


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Se puede, doy fe.:rolleye:



No me lo creo, si a Hannibal los de R4 le hacen la Ola cada vez que mete un corto... :fiufiu::fiufiu:

Jaja, jooo yo quiero un Mini...


----------



## brickworld (2 Nov 2009)

Mano de santo los datos americanos de ISM, la venta de viviendas y gastos de construccion Bastante mejor de los esperados :baba:

Esto va parriba :Baile:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Nov 2009)

El oro subiendo a pincho....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Nov 2009)

Cómo le pesa el culo al Ibex, madre mía.


----------



## Burney (2 Nov 2009)

cerrado el futuro del SAN que tenia vendido en 10,96, a 11,10...

cuarta operación seguida que he cerrar con pérdidas... :ouch:

vaya rachita leches... :rolleye:


PD: Qué cojones hay en el 11350 que están sujetando el IBEX... la directriz alcista según el visual está en el 11250... :


----------



## Burney (2 Nov 2009)

citigroup a 4,04...

la estoy vigilando para una posible entrada en 3,70... aunque con la racha que llevo y lo feos que están los indices no sé yo si me atreveré a entrar si llega...


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Nov 2009)

El IBEX subiendo y las malditas Gamesas en rojo.
Si es que...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Nov 2009)

Burney dijo:


> cerrado el futuro del SAN que tenia vendido en 10,96, a 11,10...
> 
> cuarta operación seguida que he cerrar con pérdidas... :ouch:
> 
> ...



Cuidadín con el Ibex que está hipermanipulado, más que nunca, no acompañó al S&P desde los 1070 hasta que tocó los 1100, y en ocasiones sucede que no baja lo que tendría que bajar y después tampoco sube lo que tendría que subir, o al revés.

Supongo que tiene que ver con lo de siempre, el gran peso del sector bancario en el Ibex, últimamente con la quiebra de cit los bancos han estado un poco flojos.

PD: vaya mierda las caritas nuevas.


----------



## until (2 Nov 2009)

Pecata no se si sabes que Kujire tiene un blog. como estuviste en NY y tal, y no pudiste quedar con ella....bueno Aqui lo tienes


----------



## Mulder (2 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Por cierto Mulder avisame cuando le metas un corto/largo al ibex y te copio el movimiento,total peor que yo no se hace ni aposta 8:



Hombre, hoy no me ha ido muy bien, he acertado todas las entradas y he operado según lo que dije esta mañana, que íbamos a subir, entrando en buenos niveles y todo, pero me han estado barriendo cada 2x3 y al final no he ganado nada hoy, hasta he perdido un poco.

Al menos no he perdido un mucho 

edito: ahora parece que sería buena idea abrir cortos, pero solo un rato.


----------



## Burney (2 Nov 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Cuidadín con el Ibex que está hipermanipulado, más que nunca, no acompañó al S&P desde los 1070 hasta que tocó los 1100, y en ocasiones sucede que no baja lo que tendría que bajar y después tampoco sube lo que tendría que subir, o al revés.
> 
> Supongo que tiene que ver con lo de siempre, el gran peso del sector bancario en el Ibex, últimamente con la quiebra de cit los bancos han estado un poco flojos.
> 
> PD: vaya mierda las caritas nuevas.



cierto...

aunque haya cerrado el futuro del SAN no me fio de que este rebote llegue muy lejos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El IBEX subiendo y las malditas Gamesas en rojo.
> Si es que...



Hombre,es que ese valor solo es apto para traders cualficados,con muchos años de experiencia en los mercados..:


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Nov 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hombre,es que ese valor solo es apto para traders cualficados,con muchos años de experiencia en los mercados..:



Ya estoy fuera, a 12,35, he perdido 425 euros.
Ya se que para Hannibal es calderilla, pero a mi me JODE.
Lo peor es que me quedan las Ariad y las ENMD, menudas dos joyitas. Ultimamente no doy una, creo que miraré desde la barrera un tiempo.


----------



## brickworld (2 Nov 2009)

Una cosa necesitabas la pasta para entrar en otra operacion¿?... Parece que no, ¿entonces porque no aguantas?, ya se que estamos con mucha inestabilidad pero yo siempre he pensado que vender en resistencias no es muy buena idea.

Ademas GAM es una de las mas retrasadas en cuanto a recuperacion de precio, vamos no digo que se vaya a los 30 euros, pero a 17-18 yo creo que si puede llegar antes del gran guano...


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Nov 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Una cosa necesitabas la pasta para entrar en otra operacion¿?... Parece que no, ¿entonces porque no aguantas?, ya se que estamos con mucha inestabilidad pero yo siempre he pensado que vender en resistencias no es muy buena idea.
> 
> Ademas GAM es una de las mas retrasadas en cuanto a recuperacion de precio, vamos no digo que se vaya a los 30 euros, pero a 17-18 yo creo que si puede llegar antes del gran guano...



Las compré a 14. Y 12,35 era mi stop mental (bueno en realidad el stop mental era 12,50 pero el otro día no vendí porque no me dejó R4).

Y si, yo también la veía en 17-18, pero ahora no lo tengo tan claro...


----------



## brickworld (2 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Las compré a 14. Y 12,35 era mi stop mental (bueno en realidad el stop mental era 12,50 pero el otro día no vendí porque no me dejó R4).



Ok entonces nada, 12,50 si era un punto de posible stop. Veremos a ver... yo tambien las tenia para un rebote puntual desde 13,8x y creo que tendre que aguantarlas para el medio plazo...


----------



## brickworld (2 Nov 2009)

Mierda que poca fuerza tiene esto no¿?... Vaya bajon el jodio DAX

Me da un noseque... que aqui no estan entrando mas que gacelillas...


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2009)

No me gusta como caza la perrita...

Los grandes bancos estadounidenses quieren estar listos para otra tormenta - 2/11/09 - 1663833 - elEconomista.es


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Wataru... compramos unas cuantas GTXi.... en unos días... estarán de nuevo en 7.00/8.00USD ????


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Nov 2009)

Juuass, no lo dudo. Pero ya tengo mi cupo de riesgo cubierto... jaja

Ains, ya tengo ganas de que pase este día y que mañana nuestro CEO, después de pegarse un lujazo a nuestra costa nos de buenas noticias.

El otro CEO (HYTM) está en Thailandia de gira... yo espero que haya ido a hacer negocios y no a ver el concurso de Miss Mundo Transexual... jajaaja

Un saludo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juuass, no lo dudo. Pero ya tengo mi cupo de riesgo cubierto... jaja
> 
> Ains, ya tengo ganas de que pase este día y que mañana nuestro CEO, después de pegarse un lujazo a nuestra costa nos de buenas noticias.
> 
> ...



Ariad ha tocado el 1,74,se supone que ha violado el soporte de 1,75... yo tengo el dedo en el boton,como baje maricon el ultimo,ya puede decir el ceo mañana misa que yo recojo mis miserias :cook:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hombre, hoy no me ha ido muy bien, he acertado todas las entradas y he operado según lo que dije esta mañana, que íbamos a subir, entrando en buenos niveles y todo, pero me han estado barriendo cada 2x3 y al final no he ganado nada hoy, hasta he perdido un poco.
> 
> Al menos no he perdido un mucho
> 
> edito: ahora parece que sería buena idea abrir cortos, pero solo un rato.



Para mañana mojate,y hago una tirada de 1 contrato :baba:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya estoy fuera, a 12,35, he perdido 425 euros.
> Ya se que para Hannibal es calderilla, pero a mi me JODE.
> Lo peor es que me quedan las Ariad y las ENMD, menudas dos joyitas. Ultimamente no doy una, creo que miraré desde la barrera un tiempo.



Llega el tiempo de meterle un corto al botas,te atreves?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ariad ha tocado el 1,74,se supone que ha violado el soporte de 1,75... yo tengo el dedo en el boton,como baje maricon el ultimo,ya puede decir el ceo mañana misa que yo recojo mis miserias :cook:



Vaya subidón se acaba de marcar Ariad... espero que no hayas vendido... :rolleye:

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Nov 2009)

DP! ¿Has comprado más Arias? Que subidón...


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Gafesss... ya he comprado otro paquete en ARIAd... vamos pá arriba! XD


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Gafesss... ya he comprado otro paquete en ARIAd... vamos pá arriba! XD



?? .... No nos marees jolines... jaja
Weeeeeee noticiassss


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Nada... que los MMs que tienen secuestrada a la cot... se han ido al WC un momento.. que ahora vamos de nuevo pá el SKY XD


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

http://news.bostonherald.com/business/healthcare/view/20091102report_ariad_cancer_drug_shows_promise/srvc=home&position=also


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Nada... que los MMs que tienen secuestrada a la cot... se han ido al WC un momento.. que ahora vamos de nuevo pá el SKY XD



No nos mientas, mentirosete... que te hemos pillado... jajaja

Report: Ariad cancer drug shows promise - BostonHerald.com


----------



## ddddd (2 Nov 2009)

Muy buenas a todos. Al final no entré el otro día en GTXI, madre mía, menos mal.

El problema es que no se si entrar ahora porque tiene pinta de que algo podría remontar con facilidad, ¿o tal vez no?

Como lo ven ustedes por aquí, ¿alguna novedad durante esta tarde o algo por el estilo?

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Na... eso son las noticias del compuesto ... que todos conocemos.. los resultados se están filtrando... los buenos en ASH DICIEMBRE. primera semana.

http://www.businesswire.com/portal/...d=news_view&newsId=20091102005968&newsLang=en


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2009)

se va pa abajo otra vez


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Nov 2009)

Hannibal, una operación que me gusta (aunque sea largo) es sobre el DAX. Comprar donde está ahora con Stop en 5375.

Saludos...

PD: Si te sale bien me pagas una birra, si sale mal no te he dicho nada... 
PD2: Si puedes comprar lo más cerca posible al 5375 mejor que mejor, claro está...


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

ScienceDirect - Cancer Cell : AP24534, a Pan-BCR-ABL Inhibitor for Chronic Myeloid Leukemia, Potently Inhibits the T315I Mutant and Overcomes Mutation-Based Resistance


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vaya subidón se acaba de marcar Ariad... espero que no hayas vendido... :rolleye:
> 
> Saludos...



Que va,vendo si baja de 1,74,como vea 1,73 las suelto a mercado.


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Na... eso son las noticias del compuesto ... que todos conocemos.. los resultados se están filtrando... los buenos en ASH DICIEMBRE. primera semana.
> 
> ARIAD?s AP24534 Featured in Cancer Cell Publication as a Potential First-in-Class Pan BCR-ABL Inhibitor



Y entonces ¿Mañana que esperas que diga nuestro caradura, digo CEO ? jaja


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Hoy tendríamos que subir +10% solo por la noticia... y continuar hasta diciembre.


----------



## Mulder (2 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hannibal, una operación que me gusta (aunque sea largo) es sobre el DAX. Comprar donde está ahora con Stop en 5375.
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Si te sale bien me pagas una birra, si sale mal no te he dicho nada...



Pero no le hables del DAX, hombre, que lo arruinas en dos días


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Hummmm... noticias de menor gastos en este 3T... nuevas drugs en desarrollo... y buenas espectativas en los resultados del ap24534.


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Sobre GTXi... por mi propia experiencia con DSCO... es mejor esperar unos días... creo que seguirá corrigiendo... en los niveles de 4.00USD ... compraré.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero no le hables del DAX, hombre, que lo arruinas en dos días



Hombre, me refiero a un mini y le digo el stop y todo...


----------



## Mulder (2 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Para mañana mojate,y hago una tirada de 1 contrato :baba:



Mañana solo estaré hasta más o menos las 11, por la mañana pondré como veo la cosa en general y luego trataré de ganarle algo al mercado.

En vivo y en directo va a ser para toda la forería.


----------



## ddddd (2 Nov 2009)

Sigue el hundimiento de GTXI, llegando al 47,5% de bajada sólo hoy sin contar lo de días anteriores como el -10 del viernes.

No se si entrar ya mismo o esperar todavía un mayor hundimiento, madre mía, que nervios...

Saludos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hannibal, una operación que me gusta (aunque sea largo) es sobre el DAX. Comprar donde está ahora con Stop en 5375.
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Si te sale bien me pagas una birra, si sale mal no te he dicho nada...



No toco un largo ni con un palo :XX:


----------



## ddddd (2 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Sobre GTXi... por mi propia experiencia con DSCO... es mejor esperar unos días... creo que seguirá corrigiendo... en los niveles de 4.00USD ... compraré.



Hoy tiene pinta de que seguirá bajando algo más, así que por ahora espero con algo de cautela. Ya tocó los 4,64, los 4 que te marcas de objetivo si no llegan hoy puede que le quede poco.

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

GTXi, tiene ese medicamento en el mercado... tienen ingresos anuales... el castigo lo veo excesivo en mi opinión.

Desde luego que era muy sospechoso, la cantidad de cortos que tiene esa cotización.... quick money!

Ahora estoy pilaldo con CMX... y no quiero invertir, hasta que no vea despegar de nuevo ARIAd....


----------



## ddddd (2 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GTXi, tiene ese medicamento en el mercado... tienen ingresos anuales... el castigo lo veo excesivo en mi opinión.
> 
> Desde luego que era muy sospechoso, la cantidad de cortos que tiene esa cotización.... quick money!
> 
> Ahora estoy pilaldo con CMX... y no quiero invertir, hasta que no vea despegar de nuevo ARIAd....



Yo ando bastante pillado en Anadys y si entrara en GTXI sería tras vender ANDS con fuertes pérdidas para mi, aunque puedo asumirlas.

Ahora parece que quiere avanzar algo la cotización de GTXI, pero es un movimiento que ya hizo en repetidas ocasiones el viernes pasado y hoy mismo en algunos momentos. Creo que aún bajará algo mas, así que me mantengo en la espera al menos unas horas más, sino días.

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

En el spike de 1.83USD se han vendido 273K acciones... prisa por comprar.


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

ARIAD&rsquo;s AP24534 Featured in Cancer Cell Publication as a Potential First-in-Class Pan BCR-ABL Inhibitor

El desarrollador del GLEEVEC en el informe... buenas espectativas!


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2009)

Citi ha caido a los 3,86 usd


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

CITI ... es peligrosa... el juego de los MMs es volver al soporte de los 2.6x USD .. yo la he tradeado en el pasado... y me quede pillado en 4.00USD luego las solté... antes gane dinero con ellas ... comprando en esos niveles de 2.6x

No tiene la fuerza de BAC.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si hoy por lo menos terminamos en positivo puede verse como buen dato para los alcistas...



vaya, vaya

los lunes nunca son buenos...


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2009)

ARIA 1,75

omg


----------



## Burney (2 Nov 2009)

C en 3,81... :8:

ahi está de donde saco el 3,70... si se pierde ese nivel... pasaría a ser bastante bajista...


----------



## Burney (2 Nov 2009)

para las ARIAs yo guardaría liquidez por si llegara al 1,45-1,50...


----------



## Catacrack (2 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Que va,vendo si baja de 1,74,como vea 1,73 las suelto a mercado.



1,72USD hasta luego Lucas!!!


----------



## Efren (2 Nov 2009)

El volumen en esta bajada desde 1'76$ es de broma


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> 1,72USD hasta luego Lucas!!!



Salvese quien pueda...


----------



## Catacrack (2 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Salvese quien pueda...



Yo no me bajo, solo estaba despidiendo a nuestro amigo HL yo me quedare en el barco.

Y espero que nadie mas salte, no me gustaria tener que irme solo de fiesta con DP.


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Es muy raro el comportamiento de la cot.... parece que la noticia la conocian para vender esas 272k acciones en segundos.

Luego vuelta a los 1.74USD y barrida.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo no me bajo, solo estaba despidiendo a nuestro amigo HL yo me quedare en el barco.
> 
> Y espero que nadie mas salte, no me gustaria tener que irme solo de fiesta con DP.



No, no, yo tampoco. Yo a estas alturas ya me quedo, no llevo muchas, las tengo ahí apartaditas como si fueran un depósito. Que le vamos a hacer...

¡Quiero FIESTAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Solo hay que recordar... que esto tiene dos caminos... hacer dinero a largo... una vez allí ... dependiendo de las noticias... podemos subir... o bien los MMs juegan con los cortos.


----------



## Catacrack (2 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No, no, yo tampoco. Yo a estas alturas ya me quedo, no llevo muchas, las tengo ahí apartaditas como si fueran un depósito. Que le vamos a hacer...
> 
> ¡Quiero FIESTAAAAAAAAAAAAA!



Le quedan muchas amigas solteras? no lo digo por mi sino porque no sea la unica chica de la fiesta.


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

DRYSHIP ... aprox a niveles interesantes.


----------



## LOLO08 (2 Nov 2009)

Madre!! 1,73$ !!

Esto se vá a los 1,5xx!!!

Pero donde está el soporte????


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

HGSI... se fue a los 0.73USD este año... y ahora está en 25.xx USD


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Salvese quien pueda...



¿este es el yate prometido? :56:


----------



## Mulder (2 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No, no, yo tampoco. Yo a estas alturas ya me quedo, no llevo muchas, las tengo ahí apartaditas como si fueran un depósito. Que le vamos a hacer...
> 
> ¡Quiero FIESTAAAAAAAAAAAAA!



Al menos las ENMD no lo están haciendo tal mal


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2009)

si esta semana la acción no despega tiene mala pinta la cosa...


----------



## brickworld (2 Nov 2009)

Puff no hay mas que noticias de ARIA joder y no sube, bastante raro...

Estoy viendo los minimos de Marzo y una entrada en 1,40 - 1,50 tendria buena pinta no?

PD: Por cierto el megavolumen de Telefonica 212 millonacos??? No lo tendria que investigar la CNMV, joder que huele raro que te cagas a pocos dias del dividendo :-S


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Nov 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Puff no hay mas que noticias de ARIA joder y no sube, bastante raro...
> 
> Estoy viendo los minimos de Marzo y una entrada en 1,40 - 1,50 tendria buena pinta no?



Yo cruzaré los dedos para que no llegue :´(.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Investigar cualo???? cuantos casos ha resuelto la CNMV??? tabacalera, ENDESA pobres minoritarios, que se quedaron fuera...8%... al menos han subido la cot al 80% aprox.


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Nadie sabe a donde nos dirigimos con seguridad... pero si no estas dentro... estas fuera!


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

OPssss... GTXi.. se han propuesto bajarla un -50% aprox.... vaya panda!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo cruzaré los dedos para que no llegue :´(.
> 
> Un saludo



Que más te da...? Si no vendes hasta 20$ por mi como si llega a 0,72$....


----------



## brickworld (2 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Investigar cualo???? cuantos casos ha resuelto la CNMV??? tabacalera, ENDESA pobres minoritarios, que se quedaron fuera...8%... al menos han subido la cot al 80% aprox.



Pues si xDDD pero es que joder me parece muy gore que se pasen las acciones en grandes bloques a operadores extranjeros para evitar el apoquinar el 18% del diviendendo (si al final es eso... que va a ser que si) y aqui ni reguladores ni DIOS responda de nada 

Joder pues al final me voy a quedar con las ganas de meterle unos euros a ARIA... parece que los 1,70 han aguantado algo la caida...


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

En realidad... deberían de tributar en su país...


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Cuidadín con el Ibex que está hipermanipulado, más que nunca, no acompañó al S&P desde los 1070 hasta que tocó los 1100, y en ocasiones sucede que no baja lo que tendría que bajar y después tampoco sube lo que tendría que subir, o al revés.
> 
> Supongo que tiene que ver con lo de siempre, el gran peso del sector bancario en el Ibex, últimamente con la quiebra de cit los bancos han estado un poco flojos.
> 
> PD: vaya mierda las caritas nuevas.



El chulibex es impredecible.

Ganas de tirar el dinero. Mejor el Eurotock


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

El iBEX está bien si te sobran algunos cientos de miles EUR y los dejas en manos del boots.


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Que más te da...? Si no vendes hasta 20$ por mi como si llega a 0,72$....



Hombre... no te niego que sea cierto. Pero ¿a quién le gusta ir perdiendo?...

Un saludo :cook:


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2009)

Hamijos,

es hablar por hablar porque evidentemente no se sabe que puede pasar, pero ENMO con el nerviosismo que hay en el mercado tirar a las BIOs es demasiado peligroso.

Yo me voy a esperar a que se tranquilice el tema a pesar de que me pueda perder un SPIKE.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hombre... no te niego que sea cierto. Pero ¿a quién le gusta ir perdiendo?...
> 
> Un saludo :cook:



Es broma, son los nervios... ::


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Yo confio en ARIAd... solo es cuestión de estar dentro... el timing es el 50% .... y los MMs son los dueños de la cot... hasta llegado el momento... del estallido!!!!


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Ahora estoy viendo el momento de salirme de CXM... en cuanto toque el dolar... me piro!


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Nov 2009)

Bueno yo me acabo de terminar de bajar la peli de Battlestar galactica de este año... juuass.

Esperemos que al menos sea buena... :X

¿Han cambiado el horario en Yankilandia?


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Sure!!!

Drag me to hell.. esta muy divertida... en versión FULL BLU RAY... es del director de Spiderman y las legendarias EVIL DEAD. XDDDD


----------



## brickworld (2 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bueno yo me acabo de terminar de bajar la peli de Battlestar galactica de este año... juuass.
> 
> Esperemos que al menos sea buena... :X
> 
> ¿Han cambiado el horario en Yankilandia?



Este fin de semana es decir volvemos al horario de siempre

15:30 - 22:00

(A ver si aparece la manita de la virgen o algo, que maquille esto un poco...) ::


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2009)

Sería bueno que acabaramos en positivo...

Mañana tocará subida generosa


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Ahora están haciendo dinero con el miedo... nos quedan algunos días... la subida del jueves... era irreal... y el cierre de ARIAd a 1.93USD ... manipulado para abrir cortos hasta los 1.70USD de hoy... están con esta dinámica.


----------



## Mulder (2 Nov 2009)

El Stoxx está haciendo una especie de estrella del amanecer en gráfico diario, si mañana subimos será bueno. Si perdemos el mínimo de hoy vamos a tener una buena bajadita que puede que remonte el jueves/viernes.

La verdad es que está todo tan claramente bajista que parece, que parece...¡que vayan a hacer lo contrario!


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2009)

el jueves nos vendieron *euforia*
el viernes nos metieron *miedo*
hoy nos meterán *incertidumbre*

mientras tanto muchas gacelillas han sido abatidas por este choque de sentimientos contrarios...


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&ei=yUTvSsDAC42angOc-oCNDw&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&ved=0CAcQBSgA&q=pesadilla+antes+de+navidad+oogie+buggy&spell=1Parece que "Oogie Buggy" ha vuelto a su casa.... XDDDD


----------



## brickworld (2 Nov 2009)

Pues aunque lo hayan maquillado, a mi dejan con el miedo en el cuerpo... que se estan acabando los resultado empresariales y estan dejado unos velones feos feos... dia si dia no...

Vamos que quedan dos telediarios, los cuentos de la FED y los bancos centrales... las expectativas de navidad y el consavido rally... 

Mas o menos tengo casi a todo a largo (forzado por algunas posiciones) pero me gustaria ver que terminamos el año en maximos anuales... y poder sacarme de algun marron sin perder la verguenza 

Amm y el euro en 1,55 si puede ser :Baile:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Nov 2009)

He abandonado el barco,tenia las ariad de media a 2,28 y palmaba un 25% con onty estoy llegando al 50%... hay que cortar por lo sano,yo lo veo todo muy bajista y estan soltando papelon,cada dia baja todo y seguira bajando.
Espero que llegue a los 20usd y me inviten al yate,si no me metere de polizon :fiufiu:


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

HL... has vendido ahora???? TODO??? Onty ????

Te vamos a enviar la licenciatura de "Master of GACELA"


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2009)

Atención a la foto finish!!

Están subiendo


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> HL... has vendido ahora???? TODO??? Onty ????
> 
> Te vamos a enviar la licenciatura de "Master of GACELA"



Deberíamos hacer unos carnets y repartirlos entres los asiduos del hilo


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

ARIAd en 1.81USD como target el cierre...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> HL... has vendido ahora???? TODO??? Onty ????
> 
> Te vamos a enviar la licenciatura de "Master of GACELA"



Solo las ariad,las onty tengo orden de venta en 3,98... pero creo que mañana las fulmino a mercado,estoy hasta los 00 de acciones,mañana vendere las grifols que me quedan y las VW.
Lo voy a meter todo en contratos a la baja del ibex :XX:


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Que mamonazooooooo estás hecho.... cuando nos veas en los 25.00USD ...no vamos a ser menos que los de HSGI---- te acordaras de este día!!!!! XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2009)

ARIA va a acabar hasta en positivo

y otras tantas


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Una vez dentro... hay que llegar a la meta... dentro del laberinto!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Nov 2009)

Yo creo que bajaron a 1,70 por mi culpa jajajajaja
De verdad os deseo suerte,pero el trading ya me esta aburriendo,pierdo mucho tiempo para encima estar perdiendo dinero,me voy a hacer una cartera de cortos y no los voy a tocar en meses,esto de estar pendiente todo el rato es un sinvivir,el mercado ha podido conmigo,me rindoooooooooo.


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Tienes que convertirte en un psicopata del mercado... XD


----------



## brickworld (2 Nov 2009)

Pues me cago en las ARIA :: joder... me tenia que haber metido cuando las he visto a 1,73 coño  

Ahora es momento de comprar, si ya estas palmando y vas a perder un pico, yo las mantenia, si es para otra operacion a largo vale, perfecto... pero entrar vendido en estos momentos en futuros o cfd's es jugarte las pelotas en carne viva...


----------



## Mulder (2 Nov 2009)

Pues pecata debe estar contenta, las ENMD han subido un 4% y están en su precio de entrada, creo que aun seguirán subiendo más pero esto ya lo diré con seguridad cuando las vuelva a analizar.


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Es curioso el caso de GTXi... han negociado poco VOL ... menos del free float... para la gran caída que han tenido...


----------



## tonuel (2 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo creo que bajaron a 1,70 por mi culpa jajajajaja
> De verdad os deseo suerte,pero el trading ya me esta aburriendo,pierdo mucho tiempo para encima estar perdiendo dinero,me voy a hacer una cartera de cortos y no los voy a tocar en meses,esto de estar pendiente todo el rato es un sinvivir,el mercado ha podido conmigo,me rindoooooooooo.



Tu espérate que la señal te la dará el tio tonuel... de momento tranquilidad...







Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Nov 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> Pues me cago en las ARIA :: joder... me tenia que haber metido cuando las he visto a 1,73 coño
> 
> Ahora es momento de comprar, si ya estas palmando y vas a perder un pico, yo las mantenia, si es para otra operacion a largo vale, perfecto... pero entrar vendido en estos momentos en futuros o cfd's es jugarte las pelotas en carne viva...



¿No lo hueles muchacho? Es guano....nada huele igual...


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Pero si ya sabeis como funciona el mercado... mira HGSI.. con unas noticias de nada... ha estado en la horquilla del +35% unas cuantas horas.

No aguantais la presión... con esta promoción.. no hay manera de haceros millonarios del nasdaq... el nuevo hilo para el año que viene! XDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## brickworld (2 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> ¿No lo hueles muchacho? Es guano....nada huele igual...



El guano dejalo para cuando perdamos los 1010 - 1020 del SP, de momento lo veo demasiado lejos  
Aunque bien es verdad que el guano siempre esta presente... pero hasta que los calzonazos de la FED no suban los tipos, aqui pintan velones verdes 

Ya esta coño, ya lo he dicho, el guano puede esperar, a los 12.000 con dos cojones :XX: ( luego se puede ir al puto hoyo xD )


----------



## tonuel (2 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> ¿No lo hueles muchacho? Es guano....nada huele igual...



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gUDShxRWniw&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gUDShxRWniw&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


*Que delicia oler guano por la mañana... 

que pestazo a mierda quemada... *







Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Nov 2009)

brickworld dijo:


> El guano dejalo para cuando perdamos los 1010 - 1020 del SP, de momento lo veo demasiado lejos
> Aunque bien es verdad que el guano siempre esta presente... pero hasta que calzonazos de la FED no suban los tipos, aqui pintan velones verdes
> 
> Ya esta coño, ya lo he dicho, el guano puede esperar, a los 12.000 con dos cojones :XX:



Ala a comprar papelitos....que vamos a subir hasta el infinito y mas alla.::


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> ¿No lo hueles muchacho? Es guano....nada huele igual...



Esa nariz tuya... creo que está llena de mocos jaja

Yo que tu no tocaba nada más... que te veo vendiendo las motos... :8:

Un saludo


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pero si ya sabeis como funciona el mercado... mira HGSI.. con unas noticias de nada... ha estado en la horquilla del +35% unas cuantas horas.
> 
> No aguantais la presión... con esta promoción.. no hay manera de haceros millonarios del nasdaq... el nuevo hilo para el año que viene! XDDDDDDDDDDDD



¿Con unas noticias de nada? Le acaban de joder el curro a HOUSE. jaja

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Te paso mi teléfono por el privado... ese SLK me viene perfecto para el hueco que tengo en el parking...


----------



## tonuel (2 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Esa nariz tuya... creo que está llena de mocos jaja
> 
> Yo que tu no tocaba nada más... que te veo vendiendo las motos... :8:




Como le de al play si que os vais a comer los mocos...







Saludos


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Luca... no me vendas en AH de ARIAd... que pasa ... ya se han filtrado los resultados del T3???? joppeeeee!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Esa nariz tuya... creo que está llena de mocos jaja
> 
> Yo que tu no tocaba nada más... que te veo vendiendo las motos... :8:
> 
> Un saludo



:bla::bla::bla:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Te paso mi teléfono por el privado... ese SLK me viene perfecto para el hueco que tengo en el parking...



Pasame el de tu amigo en porsche que quiero un GTS


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Eso está hecho... puedes llevar el dinero en efectivo... no hay problema. XDDD


----------



## tonuel (2 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Pasame el de tu amigo en porsche que quiero un GTS



Como se compre un cayenne le excomulgamos del foro... avisado queda... :no:


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Eso está hecho... puedes llevar el dinero en efectivo... no hay problema. XDDD



Lo quiero meter por la empresa,hace un 10% off?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Como se compre un cayenne le excomulgamos del foro... avisado queda... :no:
> 
> 
> Saludos









Lo quiero para cuando llegue madmax :XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues pecata debe estar contenta, las ENMD han subido un 4% y están en su precio de entrada, creo que aun seguirán subiendo más pero esto ya lo diré con seguridad cuando las vuelva a analizar.



Siiiiiiii, ya están a lo que las compré.
A ver si empiezo a oler ya alguna plusvalía, que ya estoy harta de palmar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Lo quiero meter por la empresa,hace un 10% off?



Tu sabrás lo que haces... pero comprarse porsche a nombre de la empresa no es muy recomendable... si eres caprichoso con los coches pillatelos de renting...


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

El 10% es para los porsche 911 turbo.. para un simple cayenne v GTS ... un 8% si es posible..... hay una versión ... creo que la tienen en stock... la que viene con las maletas de regalo... es un gris baltico... very nice... unos 100k €.


----------



## Efren (2 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El 10% es para los porsche 911 turbo.. *para un simple cayenne v GTS* ... un 8% si es posible..... hay una versión ... creo que la tienen en stock... la que viene con las maletas de regalo... es un gris baltico... very nice... unos 100k €.



ienso:......


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

He comprado algunas GTXi... dentro de unos días tienen los resultados... me la voy a jugar... ese 50% de bajada.. es algo irreal para esta empresa.


----------



## tonuel (2 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Lo quiero para cuando llegue madmax :XX:



Para cuando llegue el madmax te vas a tener que construir uno de éstos...









Yo me estoy haciendo uno parecido en el chalecito de la sierra... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

EFREN... aquí en el hilo hay "pastuqui" de la buena.... XDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Siiiiiiii, ya están a lo que las compré.
> A ver si empiezo a oler ya alguna plusvalía, que ya estoy harta de palmar.



Felicidades peca, yo tmb quiero librame de todo lo que llevo tmb...

Y menos mal que no vendi palmando para comprar GTXI mi sentido común no me dejaba arriesgar mas...:rolleye:

DP AIRA baja en elAH por una sencilla razón:

ARIA=ZEL=CHICHARRO.

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## tonuel (2 Nov 2009)

Mañana igual saco el teclado compatible que tengo para operar en el ibex...







Que cada uno saque las conclusiones que quiera...



Buenas noches y buena suerte...


----------



## Efren (2 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> EFREN... aquí en el hilo hay "pastuqui" de la buena.... XDDDD



Ya veo, pero en manos de unos pocos


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Baja... porque un daytrader "cagoncete" ha comprado a 1.71€ y tiene miedo de no dormir por la noche... ha sido el que las ha soltado a ese precio... solo 21.000acs.... HGSI es nuestro guía en el sendero de las GRANDES PLUSV.... XDDD

Si, GTXi... estoy seguro que remontará... mañana bajeremos de nuevo... 1-2 meses para recuperar de nuevo los 9.00USD


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2009)

Habría que dar un listado de altas y bajas de inversores en este hilo


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2009)

Algo está pasando en las acciones financieras..

las manos fuertes están comprando A SACO, como no lo habían hecho nunca, C, BAC,JPM,...

uhmmm


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

Todas las acciones que he vendido ... luego han recuperado a los pocos días, semanas... diferente es que luego hayan caído de nuevo, como son los casos siguientes:

MESA ----- 
MTXX ----- 
VPHM ---- ha subido. 7.10USD salida DP
DRYSHIP --- 
PGNX ---- 
ONTY ---- 
CLDX ---- 
ANPI ----
KOOL ----
OCNF ----
PHMD ----
AIG --- Ha subido, las vendí antes del reverse split.
CITI
BAC --- Ha subido... las vendí en 6.xUSD ... capullada historica!
BCON
SQNM


y algunas + ... que ahora no recuerdo.


En cartera:

GTXi
ARIAd
CXM


-------------

*Así que la conclusión que podemos llegar... es ------------>>>>>>>>>>>>>>< HAZ PLUSVALIAS Y A POR OTRAS <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<-----------*


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2009)

Citi va a despegar, DP


----------



## donpepito (2 Nov 2009)

No me traen buenos recuerdos los niveles de CITI actuales... me quedé pillado en 3.98USD y las solté en 3.80USD en mayo/junio... hasta los 5.23USD de agosto.

Tendría que haber subido a 8.00USD al menos... además tenemos el reverse split en el aire... cualquier día de estos....


----------



## tarrito (2 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Algo está pasando en las acciones financieras..
> 
> las manos fuertes están comprando A SACO, como no lo habían hecho nunca, C, BAC,JPM,...
> 
> uhmmm



son las que comenta Kujire en su blog ... ¿casualidad? ienso:


----------



## tonuel (2 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Citi va a despegar, DP









*¿Son aquí las plusvalias...?*



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *¿Son aquí las plusvalias...?*
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Eran Tonuel ERAN

De momento vamos con minusvalías serias latentes pensando en materializarlaS para abrir cortos...

Saludos de un admirador...


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Eran Tonuel ERAN
> 
> De momento vamos con minusvalías serias latentes pensando en materializarlaS para abrir cortos...
> 
> Saludos de un admirador...



¿ahora tocan cortos?


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2009)

SAN y BBVA llevan más de una semana distribuyendo

miedo tengo...


----------



## Diegales (2 Nov 2009)

Yo sigo fuera, pero la miro todos los dias. 
?Me meto o no me meto? 

ARIAD Pharmaceuticals, Inc.
(NasdaqGM: ARIA)

After Hours: 1.71 Down 0.11 (-6.04%) 4:12pm ET


----------



## tonuel (3 Nov 2009)

Diegales dijo:


> Yo sigo fuera, pero la miro todos los dias.
> ?Me meto o no me meto?
> 
> ARIAD Pharmaceuticals, Inc.
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


>


----------



## Burney (3 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Algo está pasando en las acciones financieras..
> 
> las manos fuertes están comprando A SACO, como no lo habían hecho nunca, C, BAC,JPM,...
> 
> uhmmm



hablas en serio o es un sarcasmo? :

si es en serio..., fuente please.


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy lo veo todo algo negativo, pero no creo que haya ningún desplome, sin embargo hemos de hacer un mínimo por debajo de 2700 en el Stoxx, probablemente alrededor de 2650, aunque tal vez esta tarde recuperemos un poco. En el S&P el mínimo de hoy podría estar alrededor del 1015.

No creo que haya rebote en serio hasta mañana. Tampoco estoy del todo seguro, pero me temo que será así


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

Burney dijo:


> hablas en serio o es un sarcasmo? :
> 
> si es en serio..., fuente please.



es verdad,

mirando en grafiquillas y tal


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Hoy lo veo todo algo negativo, pero no creo que haya ningún desplome, sin embargo hemos de hacer un mínimo por debajo de 2700 en el Stoxx, probablemente alrededor de 2650, aunque tal vez esta tarde recuperemos un poco. En el S&P el mínimo de hoy podría estar alrededor del 1015.
> 
> No creo que haya rebote en serio hasta mañana. Tampoco estoy del todo seguro, pero me temo que será así



Yo creo que hoy vamos para arriba y despegamos. No estamos para nada bajistas


----------



## chameleon (3 Nov 2009)

estamos acabando la primera onda correctiva, sería normal que dieran un susto abajo para echar gacelas

y luego subir cómodamente hasta 11750 al menos


----------



## pyn (3 Nov 2009)

En cuanto toque los 11270 le abro un largo, si veo que baja de 11200 lo cierro.


----------



## brickworld (3 Nov 2009)

Pues yo estoy mirando acojonadito cual gacela de tonuel







No veo por ningun lado el motivo de la bajada de hoy la verdad, ya no solo el chulibex este, el DAX tambien esta calzandose un 1%


----------



## tonuel (3 Nov 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 9:32; -1,53%

11290 puntos


Saludos :Aplauso:


Por cierto...


Buenos dias...


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ibex 35 a las 9:32; -1,53%
> 
> 11290 puntos
> 
> ...









(de bajo consumo)


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2009)

Están TODOS los valores en rojo.
(vaya ahora Grifols en verde para fastidiar).
Me alegro de haberme sacudido las Gamesas ayer... están en -2,50%.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

los bancos están pasándolo mal

el SAN cayendo más de un 2%

cuidado!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> los bancos están pasándolo mal



Esto pinta muy mal...
Cuando el IBEX sube, como ayer, lo hace despacito y sin ganas, cuando baja, baja con fuerza.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

Yo miraría mucho SAN y BBVA

aún aunténtica desbandada de peces gordos desde hace una semana

han cerrado el maletín y se han pirado


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2009)

Pues al Stoxx no lo veo con muchas ganas de caer, se ha ido un poco más arriba de los soportes de ayer para rebotar y ahora está en a ver se queda ahí o hace algo.


----------



## brickworld (3 Nov 2009)

Joder vaya gap bajista ha dejado, y no tiene pinta de cerrarse :XX:

Agarrarsu las kalandrakas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Nov 2009)

Pocos datos importantes hoy... mañana será otra cosa...

*A las 14.55:
*-INFORME REDBOOK DE VENTAS SEMANALES DE CADENAS COMERCIALES.
*Dato previo: +1,8%.

* A las 16.00:
*- PEDIDOS A FÁBRICA de septiembre..
*Dato previo: -0,8%. Previsión: +1%.

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Nov 2009)

Por cierto, ya lo dije el sábado... si no bajamos del 1020-1025,4 yo sigo siendo alcista y con el mismo recuento... esto me parece una trampa para osos...

Saludos...

Por cierto, confirmo lo que le he leido a Pepitoria, ayer en el S&P entraron manos fuertes...
Por cierto2, el gap abierto del Ibex está en el 11222,7


----------



## Desencantado (3 Nov 2009)

Sr. Tonuel, vaya usted calentando los certificados, que hoy le toca...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Nov 2009)

Preparense que el soporte de los 11200 va a saltar por los aires,por cierto corto en todo jajajaa,sobre todo a botas,ya tengo stop protege perdidas,si pierde los 11200 les meto hasta los ahorros de la abuela :XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Preparense que el soporte de los 11200 va a saltar por los aires,por cierto corto en todo jajajaa,sobre todo a botas,ya tengo stop protege perdidas,si pierde los 11200 les meto hasta los ahorros de la abuela :XX:



Y yo que iba a entrar corta, pero como me he levantado tarde, me parecía que se me había pasado el turno y que iba a rebotar... y ha seguido bajando, grrrrrr.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y yo que iba a entrar corta, pero como me he levantado tarde, me parecía que se me había pasado el turno y que iba a rebotar... y ha seguido bajando, grrrrrr.



Dale corto,que esto va para abajo y sin frenos,pones stop ajustado y a ganar


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Nov 2009)

En estos momentos mas de uno se tiene que estar cagando encima :XX:


----------



## pyn (3 Nov 2009)

Joder no veo el momento de abrir un largo, en 11200? jejeje me arriesgo pero sería un buen punto de entrada.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Nov 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Joder no veo el momento de abrir un largo, en 11200? jejeje me arriesgo pero sería un buen punto de entrada.



Abrelo que te voy a dejar fino jajajajaja


----------



## brickworld (3 Nov 2009)

Esto por el puto euro que ya esta en los 1,46 otra vez... Pues yo lo siento pero no veo esto como el guano final, si acaso aprovechad cortos hasta los 1010 del SP pero no creo que vaya mas alla...

Vamos si me dicen que tras los resultados empresariales y el macroPIB del USA esto se desploma ni Dios se lo cree, por eso los hedge no se van a poner cortos hasta que se pete el 1000 del SP y raro raro que pase con la recesion terminando... Bear-trap lo llaman  yo me pondria corto para un mete-saca pero para nada mas...

Aun asi es acojonante el miedo que hay, con los datos que estan saliendo  Y eso huele a gacelillas...

Mierda me callo que el puto SAN se esta follando la resistencia de 10,8 xDDDD


----------



## tarrito (3 Nov 2009)

Tonuel, ¿Cómo ve usted entrar largo en San a 5 €/acc y en TEF a 9€/acc?

Cuando lleguen ... claro!


----------



## Burney (3 Nov 2009)

buenos dias... vaya sopapo se está dando el mercado...

los que estais cortos tened cuidado con la linea verde del grafico del IBEX que subí anoche... no vaya a ser que rebote ahi hasta, como poco, el 11350...

además recordad que el SAN en 11,60 más o menos tenía una directriz alcista importante... así que es dificil que la rompa a la baja a la primera sin que antes rebote...

Aqui os vuelvo a pegar el grafico:







Si ese nivel se rompe a la baja no veo otro soporte hasta el 10900...

Ahi teneis el grafico del SAN a cierre del viernes... la directriz debe estar por el 11,5x-11.60...


----------



## Antiparras (3 Nov 2009)

*achtung achtung ALAAAARM!!!

Ibex35 11.223 -2.11%*


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

el SAN esta pidiendo a gritos un bote salvavidas


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

Buenos días.

Hablando de taladrar el iBEX.... 

The Black & Decker Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## Gamu (3 Nov 2009)

ha intentado volver a los 11250, y se ha chocado con ellos. 

Se huele el guano a distancia.


----------



## tonuel (3 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Preparense que el soporte de los 11200 va a saltar por los aires,por cierto corto en todo jajajaa,sobre todo a botas,ya tengo stop protege perdidas,si pierde los 11200 les meto hasta los ahorros de la abuela





Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> En estos momentos mas de uno se tiene que estar cagando encima





Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Abrelo que te voy a dejar fino jajajajaja




Yo también pasaba por aquí... y tal... 








Monlovi dijo:


> Tonuel, ¿Cómo ve usted entrar largo en San a 5 €/acc y en TEF a 9€/acc?




Entraria largo bastante más abajo... :rolleye:



Saludos


----------



## Sylar (3 Nov 2009)

Burney, gracias por los gráficos. Si no es mucha molestia, ¿cómo ves el DJI?
Yo creo que toca marear la perdiz y dar sustos hasta el dato de empleo del viernes.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2009)

Corta en BBVA en 11,85. No había del SAN en Renta4.
Creo que llego tarde, pero bueno...


----------



## brickworld (3 Nov 2009)

Lo que esta claro es que si lo que quieren es saltar stops y crear panico lo es estan consiguiendo )

El futuro de SP en 1030 yap y to dios rompiendo soportes, vamos pandiendo el cunico


----------



## Burney (3 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> Burney, gracias por los gráficos. Si no es mucha molestia, ¿cómo ves el DJI?
> Yo creo que toca marear la perdiz y dar sustos hasta el dato de empleo del viernes.



de nada

no lo sé porque el gráfico del DJ apenas lo sigo, por su composición y ponderación no me sirve de referencia


Aprovecho para comentar que las TEF también deben estar muy cerca de su directriz alcista...
veo que más o menos ahora mismo está sobre la directriz, si la pierde no creo que el IBEX aguante el 11200 y habría que esperarlo al 10900


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

PM... ayer CITI iba cayendo -5% y al cierre recupero el 50% de la caída.. cuidado con los bancos.


----------



## pyn (3 Nov 2009)

Pues yo sigo con las ganas de abrir un minilargo en el ibex, voy a mirar el entorno de los 11120 que se corresponderían con los 11200 del contado.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> PM... ayer CITI iba cayendo -5% y al cierre recupero el 50% de la caída.. cuidado con los bancos.



Tengo un stop ajustado... si no lo veo claro, lo cierro y fuera.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Pues yo sigo con las ganas de abrir un minilargo en el ibex, voy a mirar el entorno de los 11120 que se corresponderían con los 11200 del contado.



Esa era mi idea también, pero es que no lo veo claro... no tiene esto mucha pinta de subir de momento.


----------



## Burney (3 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> PM... ayer CITI iba cayendo -5% y al cierre recupero el 50% de la caída.. cuidado con los bancos.



en principio el rebote atufaba a pullback al soporte de los 4 euros...

yo tenia una pequeña compra en 3,70 intentando buscar ese pullback y con la directriz alcista de soporte... pero ahora... ya tengo muchas dudas si llega al 3,70... si rompe ese nivel a la baja la ostia puede ser de campeonato...


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

Es lo mejor... hay que confirmar el wano... el indicador que nunca falla... SAN si hay dos días que termina en rojo.. hay que preocuparse. XDDDD


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

Burney dijo:


> en principio el rebote atufaba a pullback al soporte de los 4 euros...
> 
> yo tenia una pequeña compra en 3,70 intentando buscar ese pullback y con la directriz alcista de soporte... pero ahora... ya tengo muchas dudas si llega al 3,70... si rompe ese nivel a la baja la ostia puede ser de campeonato...



Si, pero en todas ocasiones que ha perdido los 4.00USD se ha ido a los 3.xx en pocos días.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

Siendo SAN y BBVA los que más peso tienen en el ibex no me extrañaría una caida generalizada,...pero vamos el cuidador tiene que estar preparado


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

Como tu comentabas ayer.. TEL .. lleva unos días... con un negociado poco habitual....


----------



## Burney (3 Nov 2009)

pequeño off-topic:

¿Alguno trabaja en una gestoria laboral?

Me acaban de decir que desde ya, si una empresa deja a deber a la seguridad social por ejemplo unos 2000 euros... automaticamente tienes una sancion del doble de la cantidad adeudada... y quiero saber si eso es cierto o no...

Gracias anticipadas y perdon por el off-topic


----------



## pyn (3 Nov 2009)

Bueno, me gusta que haya ese sentimiento bajista generalizado porque sólo puede indicar una cosa, que vamos a rebotar xDDDDD.

Fuera de coñas, creo en el soporte de los 11200, despues de estar tanto tiempo laterales vamos a irnos ya al guano? al menos por etapas no? primero tendría que cerrar el gap que se ha dejado hoy, que lo cerrará esta semana y luego dios proveerá.

Tampoco es que me vaya a poner largo sí o sí, sigo a la espera.


----------



## tonuel (3 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> el indicador que nunca falla... SAN si hay dos días que termina en rojo.. hay que preocuparse. XDDDD






*Tócala otra vez tonuel... *



Saludos :Aplauso:


----------



## Mendrugo (3 Nov 2009)

*Paradita momentánea..*

Paradita momentánea en el hueco dejado del ibex, en el 12.225 , el 4 del mes de septiembre.

De perderlo en cierres, de cabeza hasta el siguiente soporte en el 10.875

Lo que parece claro,es que ya topamos posible techo del rebote iniciado a primeros de marzo.


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

Tonuel... te has equivocado de pulsador.........


----------



## tonuel (3 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... te has equivocado de pulsador.........






*Aquel que esté sentado a la derecha de Juan Luís... 

pagará por sus pecados... *







Saludos


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

Que deprimente es comprobar los resultados de ayer.. -53% en algunos fondos... de un día para otro. :-(

Gtx Inc (GTXI)


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

yA... ya.. me parecia que no estaba la cosa clara... ahora con -2,x% vamos tomando mejor color.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

SAN -3,38%

dios, dios,...


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

Agag relanza su proyecto de hedge fund de la mano de un ex BBVA - Cotizalia.com

Si alguien ... quiere actuar como fondo soberano.. PM. XD


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2009)

Vamos, que nos vaaaaamos.


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2009)

Buenas

Yo era de los que esperaban un último rebote, pero me temo que no va a ser así. Hoy probablemente se confirme la nueva era del guano.


----------



## pyn (3 Nov 2009)

¿Acaso había alguna duda de dónde estaba el soporte? Espera que te lo dicen bien clarito:

rango día: 11.200,00 - 11.358,40


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Agag relanza su proyecto de hedge fund de la mano de un ex BBVA - Cotizalia.com
> 
> Si alguien ... quiere actuar como fondo soberano.. PM. XD



los judíos tienen buena mano en la banca


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Yo era de los que esperaban un último rebote, pero me temo que no va a ser así. Hoy probablemente se confirme la nueva era del guano.



Que va, si sólo estan jugueteando


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

Yo lo conoci en un viaje a Londres hace unos años... es un buen tipo... eso si.. es el tipico conseguidor adulador... el odiaba España... sigue viviendo el Londres.


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Acaso había alguna duda de dónde estaba el soporte? Espera que te lo dicen bien clarito:
> 
> rango día: 11.200,00 - 11.358,40



Sólo que los americanos se descuelguen un poco... 

Me encantaría ver los 12.050 del Ibex y los 1125 del S&P, pero la cosa está fea, fea.


----------



## until (3 Nov 2009)

Burney, de momento no han cambiado la legislacion, que yo sepa, o sea que añade un 35 % mas intereses de mora del 7 % en el peor de los casos(sobre la cantidad adeudada), para más info:

SEG-SOCIAL Normas Cotización Recaudación 2009 paginas 3 y 4

Un saludo!


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

Ayer. en el último segundo.. compraron 100k ARIAd a 1.82USD... hoy hay una conferencia a las 10:30am... antes de los resultados del día 5.


----------



## tonuel (3 Nov 2009)

¿Nadie se pone largo...? :XX:


Saludos


----------



## Burney (3 Nov 2009)

until dijo:


> Burney, de momento no han cambiado la legislacion, que yo sepa, o sea que añade un 35 % mas intereses de mora del 7 % en el peor de los casos(sobre la cantidad adeudada), para más info:
> 
> SEG-SOCIAL Normas Cotización Recaudación 2009 paginas 3 y 4
> 
> Un saludo!



gracias until.

Saludos


----------



## carvil (3 Nov 2009)

Buenos dias 


Soporte en el E-Mini zona 1020, resistencia 1043



Salu2


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2009)

Parece que vamos a probar todo el rato el soporte de los 11.200... hasta que lo rompamos. ¿Será hoy?


----------



## tarrito (3 Nov 2009)

¿Habéis visto el eur/usd? Bajonazo 1% !!!


----------



## Burney (3 Nov 2009)

vaya... Morgan Stanley rebajando a los semiconductores...

AMD por la zona del 4,20 mas o menos tiene una directriz alcista... si no la paran ahi el siguiente soporte lo tendría en 3,50 donde creo que sería compra clara...

por cierto, menudo doble techo espectacular ha hecho AMD... de 6 USD a 4,50 USD en un abrir y cerrar de ojos...

BigCharts - QuickCharts


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

¿como abrirá hoy el dow?

miedito tengo


----------



## pyn (3 Nov 2009)

Hombre si la correlación euro/dollar avanza algo de cómo tendría que abrir el dow...


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

Han comprado hasta el tato en américa...

Todo esto ya se sabía, menudos leoncios más cabrones


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2009)

Abrirá con un -0.62%


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes ^^!

Pecata, en ENMD, tienes news:

Data for EntreMed's ENMD-2076 to Be Presented at the Upcoming AACR-NCI-EORTC Conference - Press Releases: PR Newswire - SunHerald.com

Esperemos que recuperes esos 400... :baba::babaeste me hace gracia jajaja)

Un saludo


----------



## tarrito (3 Nov 2009)

el 27/10/09 por poner una fehca cercana, el EUR/USD se dejó 1.37% ... y mirad lo que paso en el DJI los primeros 45 minutos ... interesante el movimiento en vela de 5 minutos desde 15:00 a 15:05


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2009)

El ibex ha perdido los 200, el SAN cae casi un 3.75%

Edito: Ya recupera, que es el SAN!


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> El ibex ha perdido los 200, el SAN cae casi un 3.75%
> 
> Edito: Ya recupera, que es el SAN!



Ha sido caer y rebotar, por lo menos no cae en picado...
11.200 es buen sitio para un mini-ibex largo.


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ha sido caer y rebotar, por lo menos no cae en picado...
> 11.200 es buen sitio para un mini-ibex largo.



De todos modos, por poco que se la peguen los gringos, el ibex se la mete. En los constantes toques a los 900 el ibex estaba solo, nos dejaron hacer la nuestra. Cuando el resto de índices hicieron máximos, bajando posteriormente, el ibex empezó a caer también. No van a dejar que coqueteemos con los 200 como si nada, si ellos caen, nostros vamos detrás. Y estamos al borde del precipicio.

PD: Vaya mierda de caritas nos ha dejado Calopez >: (


----------



## chameleon (3 Nov 2009)

llevo 3 días comprando y vendiendo ienegés
tiene un lateral del 6%, que barbaridad
es el paraíso de los lateralistas


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Nov 2009)

Cierro el 50% de las posiciones cortas,si sube le metere este 50% o cuando pierda los 11200 con claridad.


----------



## Burney (3 Nov 2009)

¿quién decia ayer que las manos fuertes están entrando en bancos USA?

no sé cómo ha averiguado o intuido o dónde ha leido eso pero que se lo mire de nuevo...

Carpatos:

"Pero lo que sigue siendo clave es que el saldo neto de las instituciones, sigue siendo claramente vendedor, y sobre todo con ventas más del doble de agresivas de las vistas por ejemplo en la corrección intermedia de junio, por lo tanto hay que ser prudentes y no meterse en líos. No se debe ir contra tendencia ni contra la posición predominante de las instituciones".


----------



## tonuel (3 Nov 2009)

Burney dijo:


> ¿quién decia ayer que las manos fuertes están entrando en bancos USA?




Una pista...










Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Nov 2009)

Burney dijo:


> ¿quién decia ayer que las manos fuertes están entrando en bancos USA?
> 
> no sé cómo ha averiguado o intuido o dónde ha leido eso pero que se lo mire de nuevo...
> 
> ...



No lo se,pero que se ponga largo :abajo:


----------



## Burney (3 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Una pista...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



caray tonuel qué fotogénico eres... :XX:


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

Vamos que ya estamos cociendo las noticias ... futuros mejor de lo esperado. XDDDD


----------



## tonuel (3 Nov 2009)

Burney dijo:


> caray tonuel qué fotogénico eres... :XX:




*Gracias...*


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2009)

He cerrado el corto de BBVA en 11,78, no lo veo claro, y me da miedo, cuando abran los yankees no sé que va a pasar.


----------



## brickworld (3 Nov 2009)

El tito Warren se ha puesto largo en Burlington Northern, y si compra el Buffet aqui to dios a largo, me habeis oido, joder?


----------



## Burney (3 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *Gracias...*



:56:

ienso:, deberías usar este para certificaciones del 20% o superior...


PD: Gente... TEF confirmando rotura de directriz...


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

Burney dijo:


> ¿quién decia ayer que las manos fuertes están entrando en bancos USA?
> 
> no sé cómo ha averiguado o intuido o dónde ha leido eso pero que se lo mire de nuevo...
> 
> ...



Lo dije yo

y llevan como una semana haciéndolo, a la vez que la gacelilla americana empieza a salir. Ya te puedes oler quien puede llevar las de ganar.

Hay que tener cuidado con las recomendaciones, intuiciones y demás, porque puede que se cumpla al contrario.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> He cerrado el corto de BBVA en 11,78, no lo veo claro, y me da miedo, cuando abran los yankees no sé que va a pasar.



Haces bien.

Esta semana marcará el destino bajista o alcista de muchas acciones. Todavía no está decidido,...


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

Buffett ha comprado una compañia ferroviaria para sus jueguecitos... XD

http://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:BNI


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buffett ha comprado una compañia ferroviaria para sus jueguecitos... XD
> 
> Burlington Northern Santa Fe Corporation - Google Finance



Con el interés de Obama de conectar por tren media América estos valores pueden tener bastante interes, ¿no?


----------



## tarrito (3 Nov 2009)

Kujire tiene nuevo "cuento" en su blog ... para hacer más amena la espera de la apertura usana ... y tal


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Nov 2009)

Creo que hoy va a caer el 11200 jajajaja,estoy con el boton de las descargas preparado


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

Morgan Stanley venderá el 34,3% del banco chino CICC - 3/11/09 - 1666833 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Moliva (3 Nov 2009)

Yo he abierto largo en el ibex en 11200 para intradía a ver si cuando abra USA le da un poco de vidilla. Los futuros SPX500 están a -0.7.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

buf

como va a empezar la sesión americana

si hoy terminamos en negativo puede ser un dato muy malo


----------



## Burney (3 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Lo dije yo
> 
> y llevan como una semana haciéndolo, a la vez que la gacelilla americana empieza a salir. Ya te puedes oler quien puede llevar las de ganar.
> 
> Hay que tener cuidado con las recomendaciones, intuiciones y demás, porque puede que se cumpla al contrario.



en qué te basas para pensar eso?...

cuesta una infinidad creer que los peces gordos estén acumulando bancos...


----------



## Burney (3 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Creo que hoy va a caer el 11200 jajajaja,estoy con el boton de las descargas preparado



viendo cómo TEF ha roto su directriz alcista... parece que sí que el 11200 va a caer... pero como hasta el rabo todo es toro mejor esperar a que se confirme la rotura... no vaya a ser que lo hagan rebotar hasta el 11350...


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

Burney dijo:


> en qué te basas para pensar eso?...
> 
> cuesta una infinidad creer que los peces gordos estén acumulando bancos...



en algunos indicadores que te dicen si entran gacelillas o leoncios. Y hace como una semana se han puesto hasta las trancas de comprar papelitos yankee...

Sin embargo aquí la situación es la contrario (SAN, BBVA) con el problema que las gacelillas también abandonan el barco,

cuesta creer que estamos bajistas, y no lo estamos


----------



## Burney (3 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> en algunos indicadores que te dicen si entran gacelillas o leoncios. Y hace como una semana se han puesto hasta las trancas de comprar papelitos yankee...
> 
> Sin embargo aquí la situación es la contrario (SAN, BBVA) con el problema que las gacelillas también abandonan el barco,
> 
> cuesta creer que estamos bajistas, y no lo estamos



un simil al acumulación/distribución?

yo no me fio mucho de esos indicadores... conocí la fórmula de su cálculo y vi que según cierra se suma o resta el volumen... en laterales como los de ultimamente perfectamente se puede soltar un papelón, cuidar el cierre para que quede en verde y voilá, indicador subiendo...


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2009)

Hemos perdido los 11.200 y los hemos vuelto a recuperar.
¿como lo veis?


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hemos perdido los 11.200 y los hemos vuelto a recuperar.
> ¿como lo veis?



Pa arriba

pero el guarribex tiene una acción medio ahogándose que lo está arrastrando


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2009)

Mis ENMD van p'arriba!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Nov 2009)

Pufffffff................

Que presenten resultados ya las muy putas que están descontando todo lo malo y lo peor!!!

HYTM 0.400 -0.010-2.46% 
DPTR 1.19 -0.08-6.30% 
ARIA 1.79 -0.03-1.65% 
LGND 1.69 -0.03-1.74%


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

DPTR y HYTM... están prox de encontrar suelo.


----------



## Catacrack (3 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pufffffff................
> 
> Que presenten resultados ya las muy putas que están descontando todo lo malo y lo peor!!!
> 
> ARIA 1.79 -0.03-1.65%



Deja la bolsa que te esta perjudicando la salud. Ultimamente cada vez que te leo me recuerdas a los que saltaban por la ventana en el 29.

Un poco de tranquilidad y disfruta de la vida, el dinero no es importante ni da la felicidad.


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

El "scam" de HEB... volviendo al dolar.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mis ENMD van p'arriba!!!



Pero si suben un 10%...
Están a 0,86, las compré a 0,78, no sé si vender...
Me estoy mareando, no estoy acostumbrada a tanta plusvalía.


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> DPTR y HYTM... están prox de encontrar suelo.



Juuass y próximas a 0$... pero ahí se quedan las muy puxxx.

Venga quedan 30 min. Si lo escuchas en vivo DP! ve retransmitiendo... jaja que no tengo nada de oído para el inglés.

Un saludo

Edito: 0.85... jurrr pecata eres la única medio feliz del Nasdaq jjajaa 
joder 0.86$


----------



## Desencantado (3 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Un poco de tranquilidad y disfruta de la vida, el dinero no es importante ni da la felicidad.



Tenga siempre presente esta frase, amigo:

*"El dinero no hace la felicidad. El dinero la compra hecha!"*


----------



## pyn (3 Nov 2009)

Lástima de no haber hecho caso de mi instinto gaceril me hubiera entrado el mini en los 11120...


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2009)

Desencantado dijo:


> Tenga siempre presente esta frase, amigo:
> 
> *"El dinero no hace la felicidad. El dinero la compra hecha!"*



No estoy nada de acuerdo con esa frase.

Edito: quería poner alguna carita para que no sonara tan abrupta mi respuesta, pero es que no me gustan las caritas nuevas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Deja la bolsa que te esta perjudicando la salud. Ultimamente cada vez que te leo me recuerdas a los que saltaban por la ventana en el 29.
> 
> Un poco de tranquilidad y disfruta de la vida, el dinero no es importante ni da la felicidad.




El dinero da tranquilidad y te hace disfrutar más de la vida, por lo que es muy importante y da felicidad.

No he visto a ningún pobre más feliz que a un rico.

Saludos.


----------



## Desencantado (3 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No he visto a ningún pobre más feliz que a un rico.



Está usted seguro?


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> El dinero da tranquilidad y te hace disfrutar más de la vida, por lo que es muy importante y da felicidad.
> 
> No he visto a ningún pobre más feliz que a un rico.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues yo si que he visto a ricos bastante más infelices que a los pobres.
Habría que definir pobre y rico, claro está.

Pero yo lo tengo claro: el dinero NO da la felicidad. Muchas veces, el dinero provoca la infelicidad de ansiar más dinero.


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

Me voy a por los niños en 10 minutos... a las 17:00h estoy de nuevo por aquí... parece que no están soltando mucho de momento en ARIAd... esperan a las 10:15am.


----------



## runy1978 (3 Nov 2009)

Como dijo Woody Allen:
El dinero no da la felicidad, pero procura una sensación tan parecida, que se necesita un especialista muy avanzado para verificar la diferencia.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Nov 2009)

Desencantado dijo:


> Está usted seguro?



Con esa foto creo que no tienes claro el concepto de rico.

Rico: Puede vivir a todo trapo, toda su esperanza de vida, sin dar un palo al agua y además dejar herencia.

Pobre: Tiene que trabajar para poder comer, tiene deudas, al final de su esperanza de vida suele dejar deudas o nada de herencia.

Si el pobre es más feliz que el rico, según mi definición, es por ignorancia o por la ingesta de drogas.

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

GTXi.. va a pegar un rebote de aquí a unos días... si sube hoy ARIAd... compraré algunas + ... de 4.00USD no veo que bajen.


----------



## Catacrack (3 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No he visto a ningún pobre más feliz que a un rico.



¿Trabajas en la ONCE? Porque esa afirmacion no se la cree nadie.

El dinero lo unico que da es calidad de vida. La felicidad es algo totalmente diferente.

Pd; lo dice un pobre.


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues yo si que he visto a ricos bastante más infelices que a los pobres.
> Habría que definir pobre y rico, claro está.
> 
> Pero yo lo tengo claro: el dinero NO da la felicidad. Muchas veces, el dinero provoca la infelicidad de ansiar más dinero.



Es que nos vamos a los extremos... que si muy pobre o muy rico.

Cuantas parejas habrán acabado mal por no poder pagar a una canguro un fin de semana y salir por ahí a disfrutar un poco.

Me encantaba uno de otro foro que leía, ya mayorcete y con pasta que decía que el conservaba su antiguo coche en el garaje para recordarle todos los días de donde venía.

Dejémoslo en que me gustaría ser medianamente rico jajaja

Un saludo 
Ah y no me digáis que estáis aquí sin el sueño de dar un pelotazo.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2009)

LUCA, Sabina lo definió perfectamente en su canción dedicada a Cristina Onassis (ejemplo de rica infeliz):

"Era tan pobre que no tenía más que dinero".


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

El dinero viene y va... pero prefiere quedarse donde hay confianza!!!!

yo lo trato muy bien.. le doy todo lo que me pide..... XDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> ¿Trabajas en la ONCE? Porque esa afirmacion no se la cree nadie.
> 
> El dinero lo unico que da es calidad de vida. La felicidad es algo totalmente diferente.
> 
> Pd; lo dice un pobre.



Los pobres no tienen 22.000 acciones de Aria para especular.

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

opssss... que vólatilidad hay hoy en ARIAd... parece que van a repetir lo de ayer.... hold on!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> LUCA, Sabina lo definió perfectamente en su canción dedicada a Cristina Onassis (ejemplo de rica infeliz):
> 
> "Era tan pobre que no tenía más que dinero".




Pues vende las ENMD no vaya a ser que te den la infelicidad de irse a 10,xx USD..

Menuda tontería, más dinero en la cuenta= a más felicidad de toda la vida, por eso cuando a la gente le toca la lotería salta de alegría....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Nov 2009)

*Pedidos a fábrica: +0,9% una décima mejor de lo esperado*

Saludos...

PD: Momento muy importante para el S&P contado, ha tocado el 1041.99 y casi cierra el gap que tiene en 1042.88, será decisivo ver lo que hace al cerrarlo... (si lo cierra)


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

el ibex no despega

hay un lastre muy pesado


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

<table class="csstable" cellpadding="3" height="134"><tbody><tr><td class="csstd">Company </td> <td class="csstd" width="370">Ariad </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="csstd" valign="top">Speaker(s)/ 
Title(s)</td> <td class="csstd" valign="top">Harvey Berger, _Chairman & CEO_
Maria Cantor, _Vice President, Corporate Communications and Investor Relations_
Tim Clackson, _Sr. Vice President and Chief Scientific Officer_
</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="csstd">Date/Time</td> <td class="csstd">November 3, 2009 at 10:15 AM (ET)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> el ibex no despega
> 
> hay un lastre muy pesado



Si estuviéramos en un globo... con tirarlo jajaja

Bueno dejémosnos de pedir fortunas... yo con el mismo dinero que Luca desea... sería feliz. Eso lo tengo claro.

Mucha gente va hablar ¿no?. En Aria me refiero


----------



## aksarben (3 Nov 2009)

"El dinero no da la felicidad, pero aplaca los nervios", que decía uno. Vamos, que el dinero ayuda, pero también has de poner de tu parte.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

BBVA reorganiza su participación del 11% en Metrovacesa - 3/11/09 - 1667041 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Catacrack (3 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Los pobres no tienen 22.000 acciones de Aria para especular.



27.700acs y llamalo invertir


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues vende las ENMD no vaya a ser que te den la infelicidad de irse a 10,xx USD..



¡¡Que infelicidad tan maravillosa!!
Y yo que me conformo con que lleguen a 1 USD...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> 27.700acs y llamalo invertir



Los pobres no invierten.

Un poco de cordura en el foro por favor...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡¡Que infelicidad tan maravillosa!!
> Y yo que me conformo con que lleguen a 1 USD...



Entonces con quíen estamos a favor.. con Luca o con Sabina?

Sabina no sabe lo que es ser pobre precisamente... y sus buenos duros se gastan en cosas... pero HYTM le puede ayudar...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Nov 2009)

El SAN tenía un gap abierto en 10.65€... mínimo del día de hoy 10.645€ 

Saludos...


----------



## Catacrack (3 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Los pobres no invierten.
> 
> Un poco de cordura en el foro por favor...



Tenemos diferentes conceptos de pobre.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Entonces con quíen estamos a favor.. con Luca o con Sabina?
> 
> Sabina no sabe lo que es ser pobre precisamente... y sus buenos duros se gastan en cosas... pero HYTM le puede ayudar...



Luca había escrito tremendo párrafo sobre el dinero y la felicidad, pero el maldito servidor tan ocupado me lo ha borrado.

En definitiva, que si me dan a elegir entre ser rica o pobre, elegiré rica, porque no soy gilipollas, pero valoro otras cosas más en la vida, aparte de poder comprarme un Cayenne o no. Hay pequeñas cosas que me hacen ser un poco más feliz cada día, y no tienen nada que ver con el dinero. Pero esto no quiere decir que yo vaya a desdeñarlo, para nada.

Aunque pareciera que estoy en bolsa para perder lo máximo posible, porque ni aposta, hoyga.


----------



## Burney (3 Nov 2009)

ostia luca, no sabía que estabas dentro de DPTR

precisamente es un valor que lo vengo siguiendo de reojo desde hace un tiempo para intentar entrar en 0,90-1 $...


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Nov 2009)

Pecata quita la mano del botón... que te veo las intenciones ajjaaj

0.89 jur jur...

Pero que pesado es el Calopez que no para de tocar... Ains... señor danos paciencia... jaja
Ahora me ha puesto el avatar que sale hasta con pixels de lo grande que está `__´!


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pecata quita la mano del botón... que te veo las intenciones ajjaaj
> 
> 0.89 jur jur...



Me lees la mente...
Tenía la orden de venta preparada a 0,86...y de repente me la veo a 0,88.
Voy a esperar un poquito. Pero es que ese +13,41% me está poniendo muy nerviosa... ya podían hacer las Ariad lo mismo, je je.

Por cierto además tremendo volumen acompañando a la subida.


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me lees la mente...
> Tenía la orden de venta preparada a 0,86...y de repente me la veo a 0,88.
> Voy a esperar un poquito. Pero es que ese +13,41% me está poniendo muy nerviosa... ya podían hacer las Ariad lo mismo, je je.
> 
> Por cierto además tremendo volumen acompañando a la subida.



Ufff yo no se lo que haría porque el dolar está cerca... aunque me jodería mucho perder ese porcentaje.

Solución?? vende la mitad jajaja
0.90% Sell!!! Sell!!! jajaja


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ufff yo no se lo que haría porque el dolar está cerca... aunque me jodería mucho perder ese porcentaje.
> 
> Solución?? vende la mitad jajaja
> 0.90% Sell!!! Sell!!! jajaja



Bah, es que tengo muy poquitas, lo tengo que hacer de una vez.
0,90, virgen santa.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Nov 2009)

Burney dijo:


> ostia luca, no sabía que estabas dentro de DPTR
> 
> precisamente es un valor que lo vengo siguiendo de reojo desde hace un tiempo para intentar entrar en 0,90-1 $...



EL book value es 2,20 USD y hace nada estaba en 20,xx... la dejo para cuando haga frio.... las llevo a 1,80.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bah, es que tengo muy poquitas, lo tengo que hacer de una vez.
> 0,90, virgen santa.



Ponte un stop profit en 0,80, total con te tipo de cambio también ganas no?


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ponte un stop profit en 0,80, total con te tipo de cambio también ganas no?



Psssse, está parecido, las compré en octubre, a mediados.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Nov 2009)

Hablando de temas más interesantes... Rosonero ya fue padre, o no? :


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hablando de temas más interesantes... Rosonero ya fue padre, o no? :



Su mujer salía de cuentas el otro día...


----------



## Burney (3 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> EL book value es 2,20 USD y hace nada estaba en 20,xx... la dejo para cuando haga frio.... las llevo a 1,80.



la verdad es que a estas alturas te vale más aguantar...

por cierto veo que controlas el tema del analisis fundamental... pero no te fies mucho... la mayoria de empresas tienen valoraciones reales muy inferiores a las declaradas oficialmente en sus balances... (sobrevaloracion de activos, transformación de gastos en "inversiones", etc)


----------



## pyn (3 Nov 2009)

¿Qué están diciendo los de ARIAD? donpepito ilumínanos.


----------



## tonuel (3 Nov 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Qué están diciendo los de ARIAD? donpepito ilumínanos.




A 1,80 las tengo... casi como el primer dia... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

En primer lugar, deseo agradecer a nuestros inversores overseas, especialmente a DP y su equipo del hilo "los nuevos millonarios del Nasdaq"

Estamos muy orgullosos de como van los avances con el compuesto ap234 (resumido) hemos cubierto nuevos voluntarios durante el mes de octubre, bla bla...

Buenas sensaciones para ASH en Diciembre... que el acuerdo con MERCK sigue en muy buena forma -colaboración- 

al final ha matizado ... que mejor no compremos el YATCH.... que el nos presta el suyo... XD


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

Con GTXi... están haciendo lo mismo que con DSCO... hasta que no pierda otro -25% no la dejan respirar... compraré en 3.00USD.


----------



## Burney (3 Nov 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Qué están diciendo los de ARIAD? donpepito ilumínanos.



por ahora estan aguantando bastante bien en la zona del 1,7x...


----------



## pyn (3 Nov 2009)

Gracias donpepito ¿le has pasado la invitación al yate a nuestro querido CEO?


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2009)

Ya estamos en verde en Ariad.


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

Nos deja el suyo... que no gastemos el dinero en cosas materiales... que marquemos la casilla de la iglesia... etc. XD

Y que la prox vez... vendamos antes, que la codicia, arruina a mas de uno!


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

Quizás la subida que tendríamos que haber tenido ayer con las noticias,,,, la deberiamos de realizar hoy / día 5.

Llevan un par de días muy raros... con spikes similares... para poner nerviosos a las gacelillas.


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

HL... espero que no vendieras las ONTy... XDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Nov 2009)

Mañana estará entretenido el día...

A las 13:00h
*- Solicitudes hipotecas MBA EE.UU..
*Dato Previo: -12.3%

A las 13:30h
*- Recortes de empleo Challenger EE.UU..
*Dato Previo: -30.2%.

A las 14:15h
*- Cambio de empleo ADP EE.UU..
*Estimación: -190.000. Dato Previo: -254.000

A las 16:00h
*- ISM servicios EE.UU..
*Estimación: 51.6. Dato Previo: 50.9

A las 16:30h
*- Inventarios crudo EE.UU..
*Dato Previo: 778.000

A las 20:15h
*- Decisión de tipos FOMC EE.UU..
*Estimación: 0.25%. Dato Previo: 0.25%

Saludos...


----------



## chollero (3 Nov 2009)

hoy era el dia de la subida de ARIAd? xdd


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2009)

A las buenas noches!

Vaya día me he perdido con el Nasdaq 

Hoy he tenido que ausentarme por diversos asuntos y no he podido ni operar, aunque en el Stoxx hoy no lo tenía demasiado claro. Acabo de volver y practicamente no he mirado nada aun, mañana nos debería tocar subir, aunque no se si con fuerza, el viernes si que subiremos fuerte con bastante seguridad.

Las ENMD puede que mañana o pasado mañana corrijan un poco la última subida, pero sigo viéndolas estupendamente aunque ahora mismo no está entrando dinero con la misma alegría que en el spike anterior, así que podría ser buena idea venderlas en este momento, sobre todo si hay plusvalías, yo como mínimo ajustaría el stop.


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

Durante la semana.... stay cool!

Hoy es preferible cerrar en 1.88USD


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Las ENMD puede que mañana o pasado mañana corrijan un poco la última subida, pero sigo viéndolas estupendamente aunque ahora mismo no está entrando dinero con la misma alegría que en el spike anterior, así que podría ser buena idea venderlas en este momento, sobre todo si hay plusvalías, yo como mínimo ajustaría el stop.



Ya están corrigiendo, grrrrrrr. Y yo sin vender.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

si el dji acaba en positivo me bastaría


----------



## Catacrack (3 Nov 2009)

ARIA subiendo y no veo fotos de yates ni de chicas, estamos perdiendo las buenas formas.


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

Llamando a Luca... GTXi... sigue corrigiendo... en los 3.00USD ..buena compra.


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> ARIA subiendo y no veo fotos de yates ni de chicas, estamos perdiendo las buenas formas.



Lo que estamos perdiendo es el dinero :XX::XX: jaja

Paciencia... yo pido por ellas 10$... hasta que me los den...

Un saludo ^__^!


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

En el Nasdaq... hay que tener paciencia, esa es la clave... por ahora tenemos que presentar buenos resultados en Diciembre -ASH---- una vez vengan los grandes fondos... pasaremos del 35% al 90% en unos meses... pero antes debemos repercutirlo en el precio de la acción.


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

Ahí tenemos los refuerzos preparados... para un ataque inminente a los cortos. 5Millones listos para ser destrozados. XD


----------



## chollero (3 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> GTXI la mar de interesante ahora mismo.. me dan ganas de vender algo y entrar:
> 
> 8.92...
> 
> Si la noticia sale positiva mínimo cerramo el gap y es casi un +11%....



Menos mal que de 8,92 no bajan, que si llegan a bajar....

hagan sus apuestas señores, no va mas....


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

GTXi... va a tener una subida hasta los 6.00USD en pocos días... lo que hay que averiguar... es el suelo del pánico vendedor... normalmente.. suele durar 5 días de bajadas... los insiders tienen casí el 50% de la compañia.... no descarto que ellos estuvieran cortos, la respuesta que han dado en la CONFERENCE call de ayer... no tiene mucha credibilidad y por descontado que la FDA no aprobará la dosis de 80mg.


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Nov 2009)

http://img.mensencia.com/2009/01/kukuxumusu.jpg

Creo que me los voy a comprar... jajaja


----------



## multi (3 Nov 2009)

No se si alguno llevais AIG...pero tela la subida: American International Group, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

Que son unos "shorts" vascos? XDDD


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

multi dijo:


> No se si alguno llevais AIG...pero tela la subida: American International Group, Inc. - Google Finance



si, buenas :baba:


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Que son unos "shorts" vascos? XDDD



Si, si... antifollistas al máximo jajaja


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

Entonces no te los lleves a Brasil.... jejejeje!


----------



## chameleon (3 Nov 2009)

ya está subiendo, una onda b que nos puede llevar al 11750 / 1070


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

Al final no he mirado como ha acabado ZELTIA... esta mañana iba subiendo... con la noticia de "droga-mediacamento Huerfano" y luego la tumbaron....


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

joder casi 16% AIG

que pelotazo


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Al final no he mirado como ha acabado ZELTIA... esta mañana iba subiendo... con la noticia de "droga-mediacamento Huerfano" y luego la tumbaron....



por cierto DP, Merck está a puntito de caramelo para pegar una buena subida


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

Si... ya la sigo... cuando entra en los 30.xx siempre recupera hasta los 33.xx aprox... enhorabuena por mantener tus AIGs... tienes unos O_O ... XDDDD


----------



## chameleon (3 Nov 2009)

zeltia es una acción tontísima. hay que estar muy pendiente de las agencias, noticias, etc y al final hace lo que le da la gana

en el escenario que tengo, hemos bajado en una "a", ahora toca subir la b, (el lateral en ING ha sido jugosísimo ), y lo interesante es la c perfoorando los 1000 del esepé. 
ahí el dinero estará para los valientes hehe...


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

subidón final

los osos que vuelvan otro día con otras trampas


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

Si Chameleon... ya era hora de que volvieras con tus amores del pasado... esas INGs ... son más "reales" que todos los bancos patrios.

Congratulaciones!


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

Veremos como nos dejan las ARIAd al cierre... como manipulen con ordenes de venta y compra a precios "maquillados" nos vamos a los 1.88USD.... pero algo me dice que los 1.93USD vuelven!!! XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Nov 2009)

chollero dijo:


> Menos mal que de 8,92 no bajan, que si llegan a bajar....
> 
> hagan sus apuestas señores, no va mas....



Perdón por la tardanza me encontraba ausente.

Sí, menos mal que al final no entré, más que nada por falta de liquidez... la verdad que me ha sorprendido ese movimiento en la cotización, no es muy normal... si la noticia hubiera sido positiva hubiera tenido el porcentaje contrario así que... sí, el Nasdaq es doble o nada amigo chollero....

Entendamos esto como análisis de las que llevamos que se pueden ir al guano en un tick...


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2009)

Fuera de ENMD a 0,855. Me tenía que haber salido antes pero me pudo la avaricia...
Me da miedo la posible corrección mañana.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GTXi... va a tener una subida hasta los 6.00USD en pocos días... lo que hay que averiguar... es el suelo del pánico vendedor... normalmente.. suele durar 5 días de bajadas... los insiders tienen casí el 50% de la compañia.... no descarto que ellos estuvieran cortos, la respuesta que han dado en la CONFERENCE call de ayer... no tiene mucha credibilidad y por descontado que la FDA no aprobará la dosis de 80mg.



DP yo no tendría prisa alguna por GTXI... ahora prepararán una bull trap... los que estaban cortos tienen información privilegiada, ha sido muy repentino el golpe... si yo me hubiera puesto corto cuando las vendí.. jaja menuda pastuki llevaría ahora...

Valor para observar con altísimo riesgo... creo que debemos mirar los minimos de 2007-2008...


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

Sensacional jornada la de hoy


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Fuera de ENMD a 0,855. Me tenía que haber salido antes pero me pudo la avaricia...
> Me da miedo la posible corrección mañana.



Vaya mierda al final la han llevado a 0,89. Pedazo manipulación.


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

Buen cierre... pero espero que no volvamos a caer a los 1.7x ... este juego con los cortos... es muy lucrativo para algunos y funciona a la perfección.

El jueves pasado 1.93USD en los últimos minutos... y luego a volver al soporte de los 1.7x .... tengo la SENSACIÓN que seguiremos subiendo... la misma especulación que tuvimos en agosto hasta el 14 septiembre.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vaya mierda al final la han llevado a 0,89. Pedazo manipulación.



Tenías que haber puesto un stop y dejar fuir el uncle scruge que todos llevamos dentro...

Yo lo he aprendido de las Ariad....

Pero tranqui, son unos centimacos menos, el dinero no da la felicidad


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buen cierre... pero espero que no volvamos a caer a los 1.7x ... este juego con los cortos... es muy lucrativo para algunos y funciona a la perfección.
> 
> El jueves pasado 1.93USD en los últimos minutos... y luego a volver al soporte de los 1.7x .... tengo la SENSACIÓN que seguiremos subiendo... la misma especulación que tuvimos en agosto hasta el 14 septiembre.



La grafica de hoy es muy parecida a la de los buenos tiempos... a ver si seguimos así por lo menos hasta el 2,20 para poner un stop...


----------



## donpepito (3 Nov 2009)

Lo de ARIAd estaba clarisimo... en cuanto meten los programas de alta frecuencia... el sistema les hace "pirulillas" no has visto la volatilidad en segundos, ordenes iguales, 100acs para volver al precio anterior, etc.?????


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Nov 2009)

Si os gustan los cortos les podéis meter a casi todos los bancos patrios, en especial, Banesto y B. Popular.


----------



## chollero (3 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si os gustan los cortos les podéis meter a casi todos los bancos patrios, en especial, Banesto y B. Popular.



lo bancos patrios son autenticos muertos vivientes, mantenidos artificialmente, exceptuando los dos grandes, lo que no significa que vaya a hundirse la cotizacion, ya que precisamente estan mantenidos artificialmente


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Nov 2009)

chollero dijo:


> lo bancos patrios son autenticos muertos vivientes, mantenidos artificialmente, exceptuando los dos grandes, lo que no significa que vaya a hundirse la cotizacion, ya que precisamente estan mantenidos artificialmente



...pues los que los mantienen parecen que han decidido hacer caja por un tiempo


----------



## tonuel (4 Nov 2009)

Yo no lo veo tan claro... me acaban de soplar que el botas está que trina con sus chicos... :8:


Agarrasus las kalandras... :8:


----------



## Burney (4 Nov 2009)




----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Nov 2009)

en cuanto SAN palme los 10,50.... el ibez35 ....


----------



## Tony Soprano (4 Nov 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> en cuanto SAN palme los 10,50.... el ibez35 ....



*El Ibex 35 busca un soporte razonable*


El optimismo ha desaparecido de los mercados de valores una vez alcanzado el objetivo teórico de la vuelta al crecimiento económico. La mayoría de los inversores considera cerrado el ejercicio y, después de desmontar sus carteras, adoptan una postura pasiva de la que esperan que devuelva a algunas cotizaciones a niveles más razonables.

El Ibex 35 perdió ayer el 1,95% para cerrar en 11.242,40 puntos, que dejan en muy mal lugar a los soportes que fue encontrando en su caída. El único rebote que se logró en la sesión fue debido a la apertura de la Bolsa de Nueva York, que permitió al índice selectivo español reaccionar desde los 11.179,90 puntos, el nivel más bajo alcanzado en la sesión. Los valores medianos del mercado bajaron el 1,28% y los pequeños el 1,47%, mientras que el conjunto de las plazas europeas sufría recortes que siempre superaron el 1%.

El único indicador económico publicado ayer fue el índice de pedidos a fábrica en Estados Unidos en el mes de septiembre, que subió el 0,9%. Este dato, siendo positivo no consiguió hacer reaccionar a los inversores, sorprendidos como estaban por el nuevo aluvión de cifras de despidos anunciadas por algunas grandes compañías. Los bancos Royal Bank of Scotland y HSBC, junto con Johnson & Johnson y Nokia Siemens coincidieron en lanzar sus nuevos planes de ajuste en los últimos días, poniendo de manifiesto que la vía para mejorar resultados no está en la reactivación del negocio debida a la recuperación económica.

Las dudas que manejaban muchos inversores en las últimas sesiones se han despejado en parte, ahora que los mercados parecen "encarrilar la cuesta abajo" con más limpieza. La cuestión que se plantea a partir de ahora es en qué punto se puede esperar un rebote de las cotizaciones, es decir, qué soporte será el más adecuado para reiniciar la toma de posiciones. Esta forma de ver las cosas indica que las estrategias de los inversores para el corto plazo no pasan por la evolución de la economía, ya que parecen remitirlas en su totalidad a una cuestión técnica del estilo de "tanto ha subido, tanto tiene que bajar".

La contratación en el Mercado Continuo sigue reflejando la actividad de la inversión institucional en torno a Telefónica, aunque las operaciones del "mercado abierto" ascendieron a 2.488,74 millones de euros.

El Ibex 35 busca un soporte razonable · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy se dan todos los condicionantes para un rebote, tal vez fuerte, estamos en soportes y bases de canales, es momento de rebotar aunque en los próximos días nos volvamos a ir hacia abajo, aunque eso podría no suceder.

Ayer entró dinero al mercado, esta todo listo para un giro de cierta importancia, más tarde ya veremos si fracasa o no, pero los que estén cortos hoy deberían tomar beneficios o ajustar el stop y buscar un nuevo sitio donde ponerse cortos más arriba.

Tampoco es descartable que estemos ante el rebote final que nos lleve a máximos, pero eso ya lo veremos con el tiempo.


----------



## tonuel (4 Nov 2009)

yalodeciayo... hoy subidón... 


Saludos


----------



## pyn (4 Nov 2009)

Buenos dias a tod@s,
hoy huelo a dinero fresco, tiempo de largos en el ibex.


----------



## Burney (4 Nov 2009)

buenos dias a todos

al final aguantó el soporte en 11200 

ahora el nivel clave sería el 11350-11400 del IBEX y el 11,85-11,90 del SAN, o sea los soportes de la semana pasada

si se superan esos niveles en mi opinión habría que abrir largos o al menos cerrar cortos porque probablemente lleven al IBEX al 11600 (que es donde está la linea superior del canal)


----------



## fmc (4 Nov 2009)

Burney dijo:


> buenos dias a todos
> 
> al final aguantó el soporte en 11200
> 
> ...



querrás decir 10.85-10.90 ¿no? ienso:


----------



## pyn (4 Nov 2009)

Supongo que haremos una paradita en los 11350, no creo que lo rompamos todavía ¿no? Hará bajaditas para despitar, hemos dejado un gap sin cerrar por abajo... Aunque creo que entre hoy y mañana cerraremos el gap dejado ayer (por arriba).


----------



## Burney (4 Nov 2009)

fmc dijo:


> querrás decir 10.85-10.90 ¿no? ienso:



ostia leches :ouch: 

tienes razón, perdonad, se me ha ido la pinza

PD: Tef en niveles de resistencia y además pullbackeando directriz alcista rota ayer... aquí se la juega el rebote...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2009)

Os pego el post que puse ayer...

A las 13:00h
*- Solicitudes hipotecas MBA EE.UU..
*Dato Previo: -12.3%

A las 13:30h
*- Recortes de empleo Challenger EE.UU..
*Dato Previo: -30.2%.

A las 14:15h
*- Cambio de empleo ADP EE.UU..
*Estimación: -190.000. Dato Previo: -254.000

A las 16:00h
*- ISM servicios EE.UU..
*Estimación: 51.6. Dato Previo: 50.9

A las 16:30h
*- Inventarios crudo EE.UU..
*Dato Previo: 778.000

A las 20:15h
*- Decisión de tipos FOMC EE.UU..
*Estimación: 0.25%. Dato Previo: 0.25%

Saludos...

PD: Hay datos muy, muy importantes hoy...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2009)

E-mini en 1049, y el oro ha tocado 1095$ :8:

Saludos...

PD: Carvil, donde ves la resistencia? En el 1054,4 del contado está el 38,2% de toda la onda3 (978-1101). Y en el 1050 más o menos el 38,2% del E-Mini (971-1099). Gracias!


----------



## carvil (4 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> E-mini en 1049, y el oro ha tocado 1095$ :8:
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Carvil, donde ves la resistencia? En el 1054,4 del contado está el 38,2% de toda la onda3 (978-1101). Y en el 1050 más o menos el 38,2% del E-Mini (971-1099). Gracias!




Buenos mediodias 


La primera resistencia importante en el E-Mini es 1062, el oro se encuentra en la zona alta del canal, le debería tocar corregir hacia la zona 1000.


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (4 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes,

Los resultados de GRIFOLS, no están reflejandonse... en la cot.


----------



## donpepito (4 Nov 2009)

Universal Detection Technology - Google Finance

Puede que hoy salga disparada... OTC...


----------



## tarrito (4 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Universal Detection Technology - Google Finance
> 
> Puede que hoy salga disparada... OTC...



DP, ¿Cómo puede un inversor particular operar con estas empresas OTC? ¿Bastaría con una llamada a Renta4 y que diesen de alta a la acción?
¿Otra forma de hacerlo?

A l@s que tradeais en Nasdaq quizás os parezca "tonta" mi pregunta pero es que yo ... ni idea, oigaaa

Gracias

Al final acabaré entrando en esto del Nasdaq y el OTC, menudo peligro! :8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> DP, ¿Cómo puede un inversor particular operar con estas empresas OTC? ¿Bastaría con una llamada a Renta4 y que diesen de alta a la acción?
> ¿Otra forma de hacerlo?
> 
> A l@s que tradeais en Nasdaq quizás os parezca "tonta" mi pregunta pero es que yo ... ni idea, oigaaa
> ...



Huye insensato!!!!!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Nov 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> DP, ¿Cómo puede un inversor particular operar con estas empresas OTC? ¿Bastaría con una llamada a Renta4 y que diesen de alta a la acción?
> ¿Otra forma de hacerlo?
> 
> A l@s que tradeais en Nasdaq quizás os parezca "tonta" mi pregunta pero es que yo ... ni idea, oigaaa
> ...



Buenas tardes ^__^!

Te respondo yo, que ando leyendo. Si, con llamar basta... otra forma que yo sepa... como no sea un correo : .

Sobre OTC/Pink no te recomiendo ni que mires esas acciones no vaya a ser que te encapriches de alguna. Hay muchísima manipulación, engaños... 

Si te animas, suerte :fiufiu:.

Un saludo:cook:

Edito: Pecata, no mires el Pre-market de tus acciones... vas a llorar jajaja


----------



## tarrito (4 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Huye insensato!!!!!!!



Va Luca! La pregunta también va para ti ienso:

Como era eso de; ... si eres pobre especula, si no eres pobre no especules, si eres rico puedes especular.

es que soy pobre :rolleye:

Edito: La respuesta de Wataru me satisface!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2009)

Como se anima este hilo a partir de las 15:00h por qué será? 

Wataru_ veo que dominas el tema de las caritas nuevas... :Aplauso:

Añado el PM de Ariad (1.93-1.95)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Va Luca! La pregunta también va para ti ienso:
> 
> Como era eso de; ... si eres pobre especula, si no eres pobre no especules, si eres rico puedes especular.
> 
> es que soy pobre :rolleye:



Ya somos 2, pero más vale ser pobre que muy pobre, pasa de los OTC y te recomiendo Nasdaq para intradías y poco más, yo he aprendido la lección, si puedo resolver mis pilladas (4 de 4) sólo hago intradía en el Nasdaq....

Mira el latibex que es bastante interesante... si salgo de ésta me mudaré allí...


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Como se anima este hilo a partir de las 15:00h por qué será?
> 
> Wataru_ veo que dominas el tema de las caritas nuevas... :Aplauso:



 Esta me gustaba más la antigua carita... sniff Por lo demás es aceptable jaja

Un saludo

El Latibex no tiene volumen... es un criadero de pillados... he visto vender con grandes descuentos para poder salir.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

Cuidadin con ARIA en la apertura que viene verde en el PM y le sientan muy mal los gaps al alza...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2009)

Los anal-istos son unos verdaderos cracks!

*AMBAC: Da resultados de +7,58$, muchísimo mejores de lo esperado que eran pérdidas de -4,43$.* :8:

El informe del empleo ADP: http://www.adpemploymentreport.com/pdf/FINAL_Report_October_09.pdf
Esperan 203.000 en octubre, cuando el mercado esperaba 190.000

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Esta me gustaba más la antigua carita... sniff Por lo demás es aceptable jaja
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> El Latibex no tiene volumen... es un criadero de pillados... he visto vender con grandes descuentos para poder salir.



Su pánico vendedor mola 

Los spreads son vergonzosos, hay que poner órdenes limitadas y darles varios días para colocar papel...

Tengo experiencia de tradear las Befesas que son muy muy parecidas...

Si la cosa rula más o menos variaciones del 10%-5% diarias son normales... vamos muy parecido a las chungas del Mercado Continuo....


----------



## donpepito (4 Nov 2009)

En rt4 ... despues de una nueva oleada de pillados ... decidieron suprimir las OTC ...para compras.... si las llevas obviamente puedes vender.

En el NASDAQ con las smallcaps... es pura resistencia... DNDN es un ejemplo de como las agencias han hecho millones USD... manipulando la cot a su antojo.

Incluso ha llegado a negociar+ que otras empresas de renombre... te hablo del año 2005 hasta hace poco...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Edito: Pecata, no mires el Pre-market de tus acciones... vas a llorar jajaja



He vuelto a los mini-ibex, de los que nunca debí salir.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> He vuelto a los mini-ibex, de los que nunca debí salir.



Si que es cierto que se te dan muy bien, si salgo airoso de ésta con las Arias a 6,xx USD te copio pero con los contratos gordos de 10k...


----------



## chollero (4 Nov 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> DP, ¿Cómo puede un inversor particular operar con estas empresas OTC? ¿Bastaría con una llamada a Renta4 y que diesen de alta a la acción?
> ¿Otra forma de hacerlo?
> 
> A l@s que tradeais en Nasdaq quizás os parezca "tonta" mi pregunta pero es que yo ... ni idea, oigaaa
> ...



para poder operar debes no tener el acceso denegado a las salas de juego y casinos en principio....


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si que es cierto que se te dan muy bien, si salgo airoso de ésta con las Arias a 6,xx USD te copio pero con los contratos gordos de 10k...



Yo con esos... no me atrevo. Voy metiendo minis poco a poco, si veo que he acertado con la tendencia.
Si te equivocas, sales con menos pérdidas. Con los contratos grandes, buffff. Se puede palmar mucho y muy rápido. Mira Hannibal.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Nov 2009)

Juder las Ambac más del 30% y con volumen...

A ver si tenemos un día tranquilo de subidas hoy inocho: jaja.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo con esos... no me atrevo. Voy metiendo minis poco a poco, si veo que he acertado con la tendencia.
> Si te equivocas, sales con menos pérdidas. Con los contratos grandes, buffff. Se puede palmar mucho y muy rápido. Mira Hannibal.



Ok ya sé tu secreto... copias lo de HL a la inversa....

HL es un caso especial con los cortos, bastante impulsivo...

En mi esquema mental Derivados=Muerte pero si juego con ganancias acepto alto riesgo.


----------



## tarrito (4 Nov 2009)

Ok! me habéis quitado las ganas, me fío de vuestras experiencias ... ya estaba leyendo la UNDT dichosa, con sus sistemas de detección de moho y bla bla ... jajajaja 

Edito: Kujire ha publicado un Flash Trading del sector financiero, por si a alguien le interesa


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Nov 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Ok! me habéis quitado las ganas, me fío de vuestras experiencias ... ya estaba leyendo la UNDT dichosa, con sus sistemas de detección de moho y bla bla ... jajajaja



Es que todas las gacelas somos iguales... buscamos pequeñas empresas con las que creemos que vamos a ganar un pastón, y por norma como somos pequeños y no podemos dejar ese dinero aparcado durante años, acabamos perdiendo y mucho.

Lo ideal... entrar en empresas grandes después de buenas correcciones.

Eso es lo ideal... pero nuestro instinto de gacelas (somos más listos que nadie) ya se encargará de llevarnos por el mal camino jaja.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Tal como veo ahora el panorama ahora deberíamos seguir subiendo, parece que estamos pasando a territorio seguro y esta es una razón por la que precisamente podriamos no subir, además mañana deberíamos volvernos a caer de nuevo para volver a remotar el viernes definitivamente.

Así que nos tocan unos días de marear la perdiz, yo diría que esta tarde subiremos hasta el cierre del contado europeo, donde nos la volveremos a dar cayendo por debajo de esos niveles seguros que mencionaba antes.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Ok! me habéis quitado las ganas, me fío de vuestras experiencias ... ya estaba leyendo la UNDT dichosa, con sus sistemas de detección de moho y bla bla ... jajajaja



Configurate una cartera, si te molan los derivados y tienes poco capital las Opciones te darán mucho juego, las más fáciles de pillar para mi gusto son las PUT, ahora, ese dinero lo tienes que dar como perdido, un 10% de la cartera podría estar ok.

El resto intenta ir a favor de la tendencia, siempre con stops y evita riesgos como el tipo de cambio... yo me dirigiría al IBEX principalmente pero si quieres adentrarte en NASDAQ tu mismo pero es jugar fuerte, en un día puedes ver un -40% sin posibilidad de salvación (Mira GTXI que estabamos mirando para entrar en la resistencia de 8,70...)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2009)

Abrimos sin gap en Ariad...


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> El resto intenta ir a favor de la tendencia, siempre con stops y evita riesgos como el tipo de cambio... yo me dirigiría al IBEX principalmente pero si quieres adentrarte en NASDAQ tu mismo pero es jugar fuerte, en un día puedes ver un -40% sin posibilidad de salvación (Mira GTXI que estabamos mirando para entrar en la resistencia de 8,70...)



Las GTXi tienen toda la pinta de seguir corrigiendo un poco más...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Abrimos sin gap en Ariad...



Me hace mucha gracia las aperturas tan flojas que tienen las acciones estas.. en el Ibex la primera hora de cotización mueve muchísimo más...

A ver si nuestras peques van creciendo.. que gusto me daría verlas ya "mayores"...


----------



## donpepito (4 Nov 2009)

GTXi.. en la proximidad de la reunión con la FDA... principios de diciembre... van a especular de lo lindo... hay que tener claro un level entry.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Las GTXi tienen toda la pinta de seguir corrigiendo un poco más...



Thanks for the advice buddy but the cash has gone away... I hope to see it coming back home for x-mas.....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me hace mucha gracia las aperturas tan flojas que tienen las acciones estas.. en el Ibex la primera hora de cotización mueve muchísimo más...
> 
> A ver si nuestras peques van creciendo.. que gusto me daría verlas ya "mayores"...



El contado del S&P en cambio, ha abierto con gap 1045.41-1047.14...


----------



## donpepito (4 Nov 2009)

Ya están con el nuevo soft en ARIAd...XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya están con el nuevo soft en ARIAd...XD



(moonlight-mulder-trader) MMT V2.0


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya están con el nuevo soft en ARIAd...XD



Sip... el antiguo nos ha dado muchos problemas... veremos como nos funciona este, de momento las caídas las corrige bien jaja

Ains.. ains.. .esas ENMD que ya están en el dolar... psss... jaja


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Nov 2009)

:8::8::8:
Joder, joder, joder, joder.
Mecagüenlahostiaputa.

Vale, ya está, ya me he quedado tranquila.
Wata, si no me dices nada igual ni las miro...

Edito, 0,98, +10,11%, ahora vuelvo, voy a llorar un rato.


----------



## donpepito (4 Nov 2009)

A que hora hace el pullback a los 1.80USD ??? es el juego de todos los días.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> :8::8::8:
> Joder, joder, joder, joder.
> Mecagüenlahostiaputa.
> 
> ...



¿Para que están los amigos? Pues para putear claro está jajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> :8::8::8:
> Joder, joder, joder, joder.
> Mecagüenlahostiaputa.
> 
> ...



Tranqui Peca, la próxima vez vende con stop profit, y si mejora al día siguiente lo subes... creo que es la mejor forma de vender en el Nasdaq por lo que veo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Para que están los amigos? Pues para putear claro está jajaja



No seas malo, si quiers te recuerdo cómo van nuestras minusvalías latentes del 40% en HYTM... ampliamos algunas a 0,40? así nos salimos antes...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tranqui Peca, la próxima vez vende con stop profit, y si mejora al día siguiente lo subes... creo que es la mejor forma de vender en el Nasdaq por lo que veo...



Creo que si hubiera puesto stop profit me lo habrían saltado, ayer dio ciertos bandazos a partir de la mitad de la sesión, bajó mucho el volumen y la cotización... por ese motivo vendí, pensé que hoy abriría corrigiendo los excesos de los dos días anteriores...

Me entró la orden de venta diez minutos antes del cierre. ggggggggggggg

Lo siento pero no encuentro una carita cortándose las venas.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No seas malo, si quiers te recuerdo cómo van nuestras minusvalías latentes del 40% en HYTM... ampliamos algunas a 0,40? así nos salimos antes...



No tengo más money en la cuenta de inversión... y con las vacaciones por llegar... Así que paciencia.

Además así me aseguro que al menos no pierdo más jaja

1.01$ uish... uish...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Creo que si hubiera puesto stop profit me lo habrían saltado, ayer dio ciertos bandazos a partir de la mitad de la sesión, bajó mucho el volumen y la cotización... por ese motivo vendí, pensé que hoy abriría corrigiendo los excesos de los dos días anteriores...
> 
> Me entró la orden de venta diez minutos antes del cierre. ggggggggggggg
> 
> Lo siento pero no encuentro una carita cortándose las venas.



A 0,80 no te habría saltado.. hoy lo habrías puesto a 0,90 y así...


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2009)

Esas ENMD con un +12%!! 

Ya dije que las seguía viendo bien, aunque ya están casi a 1$, terreno altamente peligroso, si logran pasarlo sería una de las mejores entradas de los últimos tiempos.

Yo creo que lo conseguirán, aunque llevan dos días subiendo a lo bruto y antes deberían corregir un poco.

edito: ahora a las 16:00 hay dato.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

Nos resistimos a cerrar los GAPS... estamos esperando noticias... como sean malas me como guano hoy también:

DPTR 1.30 +0.021.55% 
LGND 1.77 +0.021.14% 
ARIA 1.91 0.000.00% 
HYTM 0.410 +0.0020.44% 

Mañana tenemos Q3 en LGND y ARIA no? DPTR el viernes creo verdad?


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Nov 2009)

Luca es que en Hytm nos tienen a dieta... ni una sola noticia. Ufff ya podrían decirnos algo. Yo estoy confiado porque han comprado muchas acciones los insiders... pero joder que suban YA !. Que hemos sido nenes buenos y nos hemos estado quitecitos.

Juer dicho y echo... nos suben ahora un poco... jajaa mañana critico más.

Joder ... Yo que tu Pecata no miraba más....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Creo que si hubiera puesto stop profit me lo habrían saltado, ayer dio ciertos bandazos a partir de la mitad de la sesión, bajó mucho el volumen y la cotización... por ese motivo vendí, pensé que hoy abriría corrigiendo los excesos de los dos días anteriores...
> 
> Me entró la orden de venta diez minutos antes del cierre. ggggggggggggg
> 
> Lo siento pero no encuentro una carita cortándose las venas.



Este refleja bien tu estado de ánimo...







Ánimos!


----------



## donpepito (4 Nov 2009)

Yeahhh... mañana los resultados en ARIAd... romperemos los 2.00USD hoy? están esperando ordenes!


----------



## donpepito (4 Nov 2009)

No te fies de los insiders... pueden estar cortos y recomprar las acciones con las suyas... es lo que ha pasado en GTXi... y en CXM...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

Peca, que no te dé rabia ganar "menos dinero" no es tan facil "to beat the market" y menos en Wall Street!!!

De las pérdidas latentes sí que yo me doy hondonadas de auto-hostias por ser lelo y no cortarlas de raíz o meterme en esos valores... o lo que es peor... no vender las Arias a 2,80!!! y me lo planteee por tiempo!!! 4k€ de plusvalía que tenía ahora son -1ke.. eso sí que jode...


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Nov 2009)

Se lo que duele eso... a mi me paso con Fact... me echaron con 500 dolares en perdidas, vender yo y al día siguiente subir más de un 100%. Hubiera ganado varios miles... snifff, afortunadamente ya "casi" estoy recuperado jajja.

DP! Ahora necesitamos ánimos... jajaja


----------



## Catacrack (4 Nov 2009)

Tranquilidad!! Es imposible comprar en minimos y vender en maximos. Alegraros de las plusvalias y no lloreis por el dinero que habeis dejado de ganar.


----------



## donpepito (4 Nov 2009)

Hay grandes ordenes de compra en GTXi... tendrán noticias para girar la cot?


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2009)

El dato de hoy tiene pinta de que será negativo...están subiendolo mucho.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay grandes ordenes de compra en GTXi... tendrán noticias para girar la cot?



Me da rabia no tener cash para operar un poco con ella... me dió alegrías del 30%...

Yo sigo pensando que de aquí al 15 de noviembre va a pegar una buena leche hacia arriba...


----------



## Catacrack (4 Nov 2009)

HL no has dejado ni un solo corto del SAN en R4 ?

PD; La avaricia rompe el saco...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El dato de hoy tiene pinta de que será negativo...están subiendolo mucho.



Explícate un poco Mulder...

Qué suben, qué dato crees que va a ser malo, es esto una mini bulltrap :


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Nov 2009)

Pues ha debido de ser bueno porque mi triste mini-ibex sube.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Explícate un poco Mulder...
> 
> Qué suben, qué dato crees que va a ser malo, es esto una mini bulltrap :



El ISM servicios USA, y seguro que ha salido bueno...
Estimación: 51.6. Dato Previo: 50.9

*50.6 peor de lo esperado...
*
Ahora os pongo como ha quedado...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El ISM USA, y seguro que ha salido bueno...



Gracias LCASC

ARIA 1.85 -0.06-3.14% Las ARIA qué mal le sienta el GAP al alza ¿¿??

Empieza a comportarse como en agosto, se puede ganar muchos € manteniendo los largos y ampliando unos€ para hacerle intradía con los GAPS post PM.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Gracias LCASC
> 
> ARIA 1.85 -0.06-3.14% Las ARIA qué mal le sienta el GAP al alza ¿¿??
> 
> Empieza a comportarse como en agosto, se puede ganar muchos € manteniendo los largos y ampliando unos€ para hacerle intradía con los GAPS post PM.



La madre del cordero hoy será la decisión de la FED sobre los tipos de interés a las 20:15. Que no los tocará está claro, pero lo que digan luego sí será importante...

Saludos...

PD: El ISM peor del esperado y peor que el del mes anterior y las bolsas arriba... jajajaja


----------



## pyn (4 Nov 2009)

Los datos de ahora son 1 mierda, el dato gordo es el de las 20:00, ese decide muchas cosas, aunque no creo que toquen los tipos, como lo hagan puede prepararse una buena.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Nov 2009)

¿Que salga peor, es bueno?


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2009)

Normalmente antes de un dato ya se puede saber como saldrá simplemente observando si suben o bajan la cotización, siempre hacen lo contrario de lo que esperan, antes del dato han subido la cotización porque lo esperaban malo.

Aunque yo antes de entrar me aseguro de que van en la dirección que parecen querer tomar. De todas formas hoy están laterales-alcistas, supongo que esperan a la FED.

No es recomendable entrar a operar ahora con los índices.


----------



## donpepito (4 Nov 2009)

PM... mis condolencias... +20% de subida ... no se pueden realizar plusv... hay que dejarlas correr... al menos hasta un 50% de subida... como en ARIAd. XD


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> PM... mis condolencias... +20% de subida ... no se pueden realizar plusv... hay que dejarlas correr... al menos hasta un 50% de subida... como en ARIAd. XD



+25% ahora :8:


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> PM... mis condolencias... +20% de subida ... no se pueden realizar plusv... hay que dejarlas correr... al menos hasta un 50% de subida... como en ARIAd. XD



Lo peor es que sigue subiendo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2009)

Pecata olvídate de esas acciones, ya no las tienes, no se puede perder el tiempo...

Donde tienes comprado el mini-Ibex... tendríamos que ir a cerrar el gap de ayer 11460 pero no será fácil, ni creo que lo consigamos hoy... Le cuesta horrores subir al Ibex, subimos la mitad que Alemania por ejemplo...

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Lo peor es que sigue subiendo...



Luego decís que poner Stop profit no sirve para nada y bla bla bla...8:


----------



## donpepito (4 Nov 2009)

La noticia de la presentación de los resultados -drugs- .. ha sido el catalizador... las habias leído?


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2009)

Pues al final la fiesta del yate será entre pecata y yo, el resto TODOS de camareros


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues al final la fiesta del yate será entre pecata y yo, el resto TODOS de camareros



Pagafantas:rolleye:


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pecata olvídate de esas acciones, ya no las tienes, no se puede perder el tiempo...
> 
> Donde tienes comprado el mini-Ibex... tendríamos que ir a cerrar el gap de ayer 11460 pero no será fácil, ni creo que lo consigamos hoy... Le cuesta horrores subir al Ibex, subimos la mitad que Alemania por ejemplo...
> 
> Saludos...



Lo tengo comprado en 11265, espero cerrarlo hoy. No me fío del dato de las 20:00, igual mañana bajamos.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pagafantas:rolleye:



Hombre, por lo menos, pagamoetchandon.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hombre, por lo menos, pagamoetchandon.



Cuidado Pecata, que Mulder es perro viejo y luego pide "dividendos"


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cuidado Pecata, que Mulder es perro viejo y luego pide "dividendos"



Pues se los doy en acciones, como el Santander.


----------



## pyn (4 Nov 2009)

Pecata no se desde donde llevas el mini, pero lo cerrarría (o pondría un stop-profit) sobre los 11400.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Lo tengo comprado en 11265, espero cerrarlo hoy. No me fío del dato de las 20:00, igual mañana bajamos.



Es solo un consejo, pero yo le pondría un stop limitado por si bajamos del 11180 (del contado) y dejaría correr las plusvalías... yo creo que se puede ir en 1-2 semanas hacia el 11600-11900

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (4 Nov 2009)

Eso se corresponde con el 11120 del mini... buen punto para poner un SL, ayer se comportó como un campeón.


----------



## pyn (4 Nov 2009)

Por cierto ¿Endesa? lleva una buena hostia en dos días, igual es una buena entrada los 20€ si el ibex finalmente tiene un buen rebote.


----------



## donpepito (4 Nov 2009)

ENDESA está totalmente manipulada por dos agencias... yo me salí en su momento... tiene poco free float... y cuando quieren echarte... la machacan varios días seguidos.


----------



## pyn (4 Nov 2009)

Sí, recuerdo un comentario tuyo cuando me hice con ellas, hicieron exactamente eso, las compré a 17, las bajaron creo que a 15, me acojoné y salí con ligeras pérdidas, luego se pusieron en 20 y de ahí hasta el infinito. Cómo me jodió...


----------



## donpepito (4 Nov 2009)

Si, son unos joput... pero así es este juego.. resistir ---ir con la tendencia--- estabamos acostumbrados al mercado bajista... y no dejabamos las acciones 4 días seguidos en la cartera.

ENDESA... me ha dado buenas plusv... recuerdo que antes del dividendo... repartieron de la buena XD.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2009)

Mañana el show será a las 14:30h... 

* A las 14.30:
*- PETICIONES DE SUBSIDIO DE PARO SEMANALES.
*Dato previo: 530.000. Previsión: 520.000.

* A las 14.30:
*- PRODUCTIVIDAD preliminar del tercer trimestre.
*Dato previo: +6,6%. Previsión: +6%.
Subpartida de costes laborales:
Dato previo: -5,9%. Previsión: -3,5%. 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (4 Nov 2009)

Confirmo lo de esta mañana.. MERCK +4,79% XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (4 Nov 2009)

Breast Cancer Vaccine Tests German Merck?s $1 Billion Strategy - Bloomberg.com

Ahí tienes por qué hay que llevar ONTy en cartera...


----------



## chameleon (4 Nov 2009)

fuera de ing (otra vez), 8,54->9,26
no porque crea que las bolsas van a bajar mañana, pero esas ienegés están muy sobrecompradas. mañana atravesarán soportillos y cerrarán el gap hasta 8,80


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> HL no has dejado ni un solo corto del SAN en R4 ?
> 
> PD; La avaricia rompe el saco...



No opero con renta4 opero con interdin.

Me puse corto hace media hora en 10.94 creia que subiria un poco mas,pero es lo que hay,...estas me las dejo para mañana,mañana guano del bueno.


----------



## Catacrack (4 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No opero con renta4 opero con interdin.
> 
> Me puse corto hace media hora en 10.94 creia que subiria un poco mas,pero es lo que hay,...estas me las dejo para mañana,mañana guano del bueno.



Con la suerte que tienes ultimamente voy a abrir largos en SAN y seguro que me forro.

Ya sabeis chicos, todos largos en SAN que HL va a corto. :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

Vaya manada de miuras que hay en el foro.....


----------



## donpepito (4 Nov 2009)

Tonuel... no me toques los botones en el NASDAQ.... ARIAd+


----------



## pyn (4 Nov 2009)

Que cabrón xDDD


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Con la suerte que tienes ultimamente voy a abrir largos en SAN y seguro que me forro.
> 
> Ya sabeis chicos, todos largos en SAN que HL va a corto. :XX:



Aquí creo que todos debemos callar ¿no, Cata? .

Un saludo lluvioso... agüita ^__^!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vaya manada de miuras que hay en el foro.....



Si lo dices por ir largo... subidón de ARIAd a 1.94$!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Con la suerte que tienes ultimamente voy a abrir largos en SAN y seguro que me forro.
> 
> Ya sabeis chicos, todos largos en SAN que HL va a corto. :XX:



Ponte largo en SAN si tienes huevos :fiufiu:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si lo dices por ir largo... subidón de ARIAd a 1.94$!



Jejeje nooo....

Pyn lo ha pillado a la primera....


----------



## donpepito (4 Nov 2009)

El otro día me parecio leer que el precio para MERCK es de 70.00USD -TARGET-


----------



## Catacrack (4 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Aquí creo que todos debemos callar ¿no, Cata? .
> 
> Un saludo lluvioso... agüita ^__^!



Si yo soy de los que mas ha perdido estos 2 ultimos meses. Pero ya que no gano un duro por lo menos me rio un rato. 

Por cierto HL aun tengo abierto los largos de MAPfre.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Si yo soy de los que mas ha perdido estos 2 ultimos meses. Pero ya que no gano un duro por lo menos me rio un rato.
> 
> Por cierto HL aun tengo abierto los largos de MAPfre.



Yo compré Ariad a 2,50... no te digo más.


----------



## donpepito (4 Nov 2009)

PM... vamos recuperando... o puede que mañana nos den una sorpresa...


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo compré Ariad a 2,50... no te digo más.



A mi me haria ilusion plantarte un Nelson...si bien no es mi estilo y creo que tienen copyright en este hilo 

Por cierto,por que cojones ha subido el minibex un 1,05% si el ibex ha cerrado en 1,29%?? que me lo expliquen


----------



## donpepito (4 Nov 2009)

Además ahora puedes mirar de nuevo a tu ENMD... han hecho un dump de los buenos. XDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

Lo que yo decía... beware of the miura...

Sois todos unos "maestros" (Esto wata sí que lo pilla XD!)

Porqué os metéis con los que vamos perdiendo?


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Nov 2009)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A mi me haria ilusion plantarte un Nelson...si bien no es mi estilo y creo que tienen copyright en este hilo
> 
> Por cierto,por que cojones ha subido el minibex un 1,05% si el ibex ha cerrado en 1,29%?? que me lo expliquen



Yo estoy en el mismo precio... ya que vas a dar un Nelson... jaja

Luca, yo soy de Cádiz... no de Jerez jajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo estoy en el mismo precio... ya que vas a dar un Nelson... jaja
> 
> Luca, yo soy de Cádiz... no de Jerez jajaja



Ya lo sé hamijo pero eso lo tienes que conocer por cohone....


----------



## pyn (4 Nov 2009)

[B]ApoloCreed[/B] [URL="http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/51667-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-4275.html#post2155310 dijo:


> [/URL]"]
> Por cierto,por que cojones ha subido el minibex un 1,05% si el ibex ha cerrado en 1,29%?? que me lo expliquen



Porque el mercado de futuros mini-ibex cierra a las 17:35, y en esos 5 minutos han bajado la cotización.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Además ahora puedes mirar de nuevo a tu ENMD... han hecho un dump de los buenos. XDDD



Ves, si yo sabía que iba a corregir... me falló el timing, como a Mulder.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> PM... vamos recuperando... o puede que mañana nos den una sorpresa...



DP! Mañana lo único que puede pasar es que en vez de perder 20 hubiéramos perdido 19...

No creo que haya sorpresas... calcular el coste de lo sueldos, material, etc... no es demasiado complicado.

De ayer lo único que me gustó es que se mencionó al Dr. Druker. No me he enterado muy bien de si... es solo apoyo o va a ayudar con los trials....


----------



## donpepito (4 Nov 2009)

Cuando nos salgamos de ARIAd... nos metemos con los contratos... al nivel de DonPepon26 XXXDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cuando nos salgamos de ARIAd... nos metemos con los contratos... al nivel de DonPepon26 XXXDDDDD



DP26 RULES la verdad sea dicha... a ver si se pasa y nos actualiza sus previsiones.. aunque con lo que habrá ganado, yo por lo menos, me retiraba de absolutamente todo....


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cuando nos salgamos de ARIAd... nos metemos con los contratos... al nivel de DonPepon26 XXXDDDDD



Para cuando pueda salirme de Ariad con dignidad, no estaré más que para bailar los pajaritos en Benidorm. :´(


----------



## donpepito (4 Nov 2009)

Merck está intentando "tener nuevas drugs" no tienen nada en la división de oncologia... de ahí que estemos en el mercado para otras posibles compras -socios- para el compuesto ap234.... hay un mercado muy lucrativo a nivel mundial... billones de USD... que según estiman... se va a duplicar para el año que viene... además no hay pirateria en BIOQUIMICA... o es más dificil... colocar un medicamento plagiado.... de ahí la historias con nuestras patentes, etc.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Nov 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Porque el mercado de futuros mini-ibex cierra a las 17:35, y en esos 5 minutos han bajado la cotización.









La de veces que habre usado ya esta foto...


----------



## tonuel (4 Nov 2009)




----------



## pecata minuta (4 Nov 2009)

¿En qué anda usted sr. Tonuel?
Que aquí todos contamos nuestras miserias, pero usted últimamente no se prodiga mucho... y no hay cortos del botas en R4.
Cuente, cuente...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

Que mierda de sesión...

LGND 1.66 -0.09 -5.14% 
DPTR 1.30 +0.02 1.56% 
ARIA 1.87 -0.04 -2.09% 
HYTM 0.415 +0.007 1.74% 

LGND vaya caña le llevan metida... y no hace más que comprar empresas ¿¿?? cabrones dadme el dividendo de 2,5 USD que dísteis!!! XD!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿En qué anda usted sr. Tonuel?
> Que aquí todos contamos nuestras miserias, pero usted últimamente no se prodiga mucho... y no hay cortos del botas en R4.
> Cuente, cuente...



Tonuel está en proyecto hombre desintoxicándose de los botones rojos.


----------



## brickworld (4 Nov 2009)

Que importantes son los STOPs joder... pero que IMPORTANTES y no lo digo en el caso de ARIA, sino en el caso de PRISA por ejemplo o de IBE para el mercado patrio. Valores que se han quedado estancados de una manera acojonante... y al final te cuesta mas la desesperacion de verlos empantanados que los 200 o 300 leuros que te podia haber costado el stop, recuperados despues entrando mas abajo...


----------



## chameleon (4 Nov 2009)

en mi experiencia, cuando un valor se desploma, rompe soportes etc, al poco tiempo recupera al menos el 61,8 de la caída. bien porque la caída no tenía fundamento, o porque necesitan colocar papel más arriba

vender a mercado en un desplome no tiene sentido. hay que saber aguantar en negativo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Nov 2009)

me voy a pegr una siesteciña, si pasa algo interesante metedme un berrido por aquí...

Nos vemos al cierre.


----------



## Kujire (4 Nov 2009)

*Breaking News ..... FED*

Hola pasaba a saludar....

Hemos recibido el FAx de la FED

———————————————–

La FED ha decidido mantener los tipos de interés en el 0%

La FED ha utilizado el mensaje “mantener tipos al 0% por periodo excepcional “

Con respecto a las compras de MBS, 175B$ hasta Marzo con una disminución contra lo que estaba previsto.

———————————————


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Nov 2009)

ya se empieza a animar el tema


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Nov 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola pasaba a saludar....
> 
> Hemos recibido el FAx de la FED



Hola Apisima :baba:

Yo me suponía que ya irían comentando/insinuando la subida de tipos para contener al dolar... ¿Ahora seguirá bajando? Mmmm...

Luca lo de GTXi hoy estaba claro... vete saber hasta donde la llevan.

Un saludo :cook:


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola pasaba a saludar....
> 
> Hemos recibido el FAx de la FED
> 
> ...



Ya era hora de que te pasaras por aquí un día, que en tu blog no se ven esas grandes letras rositas que se ven aquí 

Bueno, hoy no las pusiste tampoco.

En los índices nos hemos ido arriba y abajo para quedarnos como estábamos, ni siquiera nuevo máximo ni nada, que aburrimiento.


----------



## donpepito (4 Nov 2009)

Merck está cumpliendo la subida prevista... 33.xxUSD nuestro target. XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Nov 2009)

Me encanta que los planes salgan bien!
Bajadas a pincho en la ultima hora,todo segun lo previsto.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Nov 2009)

Un poquito mas y terminamos de rojo,mañana guano pata negra,luego no vengais con lloros :XX:


----------



## donpepito (4 Nov 2009)

A los MMs les gusta cambiar el plan a última hora... a GTXi le queda poco para recuperar... lleva un -8x% de caída desde el viernes.


----------



## donpepito (4 Nov 2009)

Y las ONTys en AH +12% ...????

Nada... un venao que ha comprado 100acs... para subir la moral.


----------



## chameleon (4 Nov 2009)

había que cerrar esos gaps
luego seguir con la "b" hasta 1075
la fiesta es con la c que nos lleve debajo de 1000. ahí se verán los valientes


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2009)

Vaya sitio tan curioso donde han acabado hoy las ENMD:

EntreMed, Inc. - Google Finance

Justito, justito donde parece que la querían hoy, yo creo que la seguirán subiendo pero tal vez estos próximos días se dediquen a corregir un poco después de tanto subidón.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya sitio tan curioso donde han acabado hoy las ENMD:
> 
> EntreMed, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Justito, justito donde parece que la querían hoy, yo creo que la seguirán subiendo pero tal vez estos próximos días se dediquen a corregir un poco después de tanto subidón.



La verdad, es que es un valor que veo muy manipulado todos los días, sobre todo en los cierres.


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> La verdad, es que es un valor que veo muy manipulado todos los días, sobre todo en los cierres.



¡Pero aun así es predecible! un día cargué en mi programa de gráficos todas las bios del Nasdaq que estuvieran entre 0.5 y 4.5 dólares, las analicé todas en gráfico semanal y esta junto a THLD fue la única que tenía un entorno técnico mágnifico a largo plazo.

El primer día que las recomendé por aquí subieron un 63% si no recuerdo mal, luego estuvieron un tiempo bajando y subiendo hasta que el día que me preguntaste por ellas las analicé con ciclos y vi que precisamente ese día tenían señal, la señal suele durar unos 3 días más o menos, aunque normalmente es una señal para uno o dos meses, pero ninguna va directamente, siempre hay fluctuaciones.

El caso es que todas las previsiones se han cumplido perfectamente, sin embargo analizando de la misma forma algunas acciones del Ibex, como por ejemplo Ferrovial o Enagás, no se cumplen, o se cumplen de aquella forma.

Por ejemplo tienes señal para un dia y se debe entrar el dia anterior al cierre, al día siguiente en vez de un subidón o un gap al alza (como ENMD), aparecen con un gap a la baja fuerte y encima ni lo llegan a cerrar, penoso. Y no hablemos de los chicharros españoles porque entonces ya me da la risa.

Las THLD no las estoy siguiendo mucho, pero desde que las recomendé tampoco han ido nada mal, he estado probando el sistema con varias acciones del NYSE y también del propio Dow y funciona muy bien, pero el ibex es otro mundo (un mundo mucho más manipulado que los chicharros del Nasdaq, parece mentira pero es así)


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2009)

Y hablando de ciclos, mañana es dia 5 de noviembre, *recuerden que el día 6 es el fatídico para Aria*.

Estos días han recuperado un poco, si siguen así el ciclo señala un cambio de tendencia muy importante a la baja.


----------



## tonuel (4 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me encanta que los planes salgan bien!
> Bajadas a pincho en la ultima hora,todo segun lo previsto.





Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Un poquito mas y terminamos de rojo,mañana guano pata negra,luego no vengais con lloros :XX:



No se si meterle canela... ::

Aunque creo que todavia no toca... :no:



Saludos


----------



## bertok (4 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Y hablando de ciclos, mañana es dia 5 de noviembre, *recuerden que el día 6 es el fatídico para Aria*.
> 
> Estos días han recuperado un poco, si siguen así el ciclo señala un cambio de tendencia muy importante a la baja.




Mulder, nos sea usted cenizo que va a deprimir a medio foro


----------



## until (5 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¡Pero aun así es predecible! un día cargué en mi programa de gráficos todas las bios del Nasdaq que estuvieran entre 0.5 y 4.5 dólares, las analicé todas en gráfico semanal y esta junto a THLD fue la única que tenía un entorno técnico mágnifico a largo plazo



Por que solamente bios.....?
el programa te selecciona las acciones con mejor entorno tecnico?
Hablas del qstalker?


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2009)

until dijo:


> Por que solamente bios.....?
> el programa te selecciona las acciones con mejor entorno tecnico?
> Hablas del qstalker?



No fueron solamente bios, pero aquí se hablaba de bios, también me dediqué a recolectar valores del nasdaq tecnológico y del NYSE. He llegado a recomendar algún valor por aquí que también ha subido bastante desde el dia que dije que daría señal.

Lo del mejor entorno técnico no es automático, son una serie de pautas que me hacen ver rápidamente si las cosas van bien o no, Lo de los ciclos si es automático, pero es un programa creado por mi que tiene poco que ver con el qtstalker, aunque los datos que uso los saco exportando valores que tengo en este programa y así no tengo que buscarme la vida por ahí bajando históricos


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Nov 2009)

pasaba por aqui a saludar...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Nov 2009)

o


azkunaveteya dijo:


> pasaba por aqui a saludar...



Yo tb...ooo


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Nov 2009)




----------



## nief (5 Nov 2009)

Nikkei 225	11/5 - 13:47 
9,714.28 - 130.03


----------



## chameleon (5 Nov 2009)

tiene que rebotar
si no empieza una onda b de rebote sería preocupante
quizás vamos a los 1020 otra vez y luego arriba


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Y hablando de ciclos, mañana es dia 5 de noviembre, *recuerden que el día 6 es el fatídico para Aria*.
> 
> Estos días han recuperado un poco, si siguen así el ciclo señala un cambio de tendencia muy importante a la baja.



Bajar... ¿MÁS?

El y-a-t-e se va a quedar reducido a esto...


----------



## Burney (5 Nov 2009)

Al final el 11350-11400 si que hizo de resistencia... (en 11400 era el 38,2% de fibo del tramo correctivo anterior)

soportes en el 11180-11200 y si no, en el 10900 hay el 38,2% de fibonacci del tramo 9200-11900


----------



## Burney (5 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Y hablando de ciclos, mañana es dia 5 de noviembre, *recuerden que el día 6 es el fatídico para Aria*.
> 
> Estos días han recuperado un poco, si siguen así el ciclo señala un cambio de tendencia muy importante a la baja.



por analisis tecnico sospecho que también puede pasar lo que comenta Mulder

en 1,9x habia una directriz alcista y lo que se ha estado es "pullbackendola", mientras siga por debajo lo más probable es que haga nuevos minimos...

yo si no llega al 1,40-1,50 no voy a entrar (en el 1,40 está el PS importante)

por cierto, el PS de las GTXI está en el 2,90...


PD: Mulder, te da tu sistema un objetivo de caida de precio como de fecha...


----------



## until (5 Nov 2009)

Buenos Días!

El índice Nikkei bajó hoy al cierre 126,87 puntos, o el 1,28 por ciento, hasta situarse en los 9.717,44 puntos.

Mulder tu plataforma informática da un poco de envidia 8:........

Yo tambien me programe algo con el ProrealTime y el proscreener en valores de menos de 2 $ y que estuvieran alcistas en la ultima semana, pero el resultado no fue muy positivo.

He probado el ProrealTime, el VisualChart y ninguno de ellos te dice cosas como que el dia 6 es bajista para Ariad, ni los meses, dias alcistas, bajistas...

Los demas foreros con que plataformas tradeais ?

Un saludo!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2009)

Buenos días... parece que vamos a bajar a cerrar el gap de ayer... 11242-11.288

Recuerden, el dato importante hoy a las 14:30h...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2009)

A los buenos días!



Burney dijo:


> PD: Mulder, te da tu sistema un objetivo de caida de precio como de fecha...



Si, pero depende del mínimo o máximo que se haga ese día, se calcula a partir de ahí, lo malo es que si se cae o sube fuertemente se suele llegar en el mismo dia a los objetivos.


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2009)

until dijo:


> Buenos Días!
> 
> El índice Nikkei bajó hoy al cierre 126,87 puntos, o el 1,28 por ciento, hasta situarse en los 9.717,44 puntos.
> 
> ...



Mi plataforma no es nada del otro mundo al fin y al cabo, se trata de un sistema Linux, el qtstalker antes mencionado, una bb.dd. mysql y unos cuantos s-c-r-i-p-t-s python y shells-c-r-i-p-t-s. Con un mínimo de conocimientos informáticos, de programación, tiempo y ganas, cualquiera puede tener una plataforma como esta.

Se trata más de tener claros los conceptos que de tener una buena plataforma.


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Buenos días...

Buscan nuevos audaces investigadores:

Kroll reestructura su filial española tras la ‘fuga’ de sus agentes a la competencia - Cotizalia.com


Cambiando de asunto... la presentación de resultados nunca ha sido un catalizador en la SUBIDA de ARIAd.... puede resultar sospechoso que hace un par de días, se filtraran datos del compuesto ap234... ayer tocamos de nuevo los 1.94USD ... pero todo con movimientos, sumamente extraños.

Ayer, en la entrevista al CEO de MERCK... dejaban claro que disponen de billones de USD en cash para comprar nuevas empresas... hablaban de smallcaps... ONTy puede ser una de las seleccionadas... pocas acciones, pero la vacuna no está funcionando muy bien.. al menos el trialII dicen que ha fallado las espectativas... quien sabe!!!

..... referente a GTXi.... creo que ha llegado la hora de rebotar... ayer lo comenté... normalmente ocurre en el -75% de toda la caída.


----------



## chameleon (5 Nov 2009)

mucha debilidad
el rebotillo ni siquiera ha llegado al 0,38 de la bajada. 
si hemos empezado la c, nos vamos por debajo de 1000. aunque consiguiera rebotar en 1020 hay tanta debilidad que no creo que suba más de 1055


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2009)

Yo estos días en el Stoxx veo que hay un soporte en 2716, se ha pasado varias veces hacia abajo, pero estos intentos no prosperan y siempre se cierra por arriba, quedando ya varias sombras de velas por debajo, algunas muy alargadas.

Esto está indicando una zona de soporte muy fuerte que podría estar anunciando un próximo rebote, pero tal vez no lo veamos hasta que finalice esta semana.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

Bueno como van los ánimos con el Q3?

Algún chivatazo?

Yo no vi na ayer en la CNN ni CNBC....


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Nov 2009)

graficamente a corto tiene pinta de visitar los 11.000, en 2 dias o asi


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Nov 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> graficamente a corto tiene pinta de visitar los 11.000, en 2 dias o asi



joder, ¿peor que tonuel o qué?


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno como van los ánimos con el Q3?
> 
> Algún chivatazo?
> 
> Yo no vi na ayer en la CNN ni CNBC....




A las 8.30am tienen una conference call y a las 12.30pm inocho: presentación de los resultados...

Luca... creo que ayer era el día para acumular en GTXi... :ouch: parece que ese era el suelo... los 3.00USD eran muy apurados para entrar....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

La jugada de Telvent ha salido muy bien, quien compró en el ofrecimiento de 27,25 (cotizaba a 27,50 más o menos) pudo vender ayer a 31.

Buenos nº para ABG aunque puede que esté para cortos, veremos si recupera los 20...

La facturación del grupo crece hasta los 2857 millones, un 11% más que en 2008. Ingeniería y Construcción Industrial incrementa su peso en el grupo, aportando el 63% de las ventas, con una facturación de 1793,2 millones, un 39% más.


----------



## Sylar (5 Nov 2009)

Mucho depende del dato de paro USA de mañana.
Les ha venido bien que el primer viernes del mes fuera el día 6, así han tenido más tiempo para trabajar con los expertos de Max Factor y Margaret Astor.
Yo espero rebotón mañana.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> A las 8.30am tienen una conference call y a las 12.30pm inocho: presentación de los resultados...
> 
> Luca... creo que ayer era el día para acumular en GTXi... :ouch: parece que ese era el suelo... los 3.00USD eran muy apurados para entrar....



Mi prisa con GTXI es 0.

Fuera a parte, no voy a especular con ningún otro valor hasta recuperarme del descosido que llevo.

Si no, hubiera comprado 10k de telvent que tenía clarísimo que iba a subir... y de hecho creo que se irá a 34 USD muy pronto, aunque hubiera vendido a 31, un 10% en 2 días es un 10%

Voy a replantearme mi manera de invertir, si salgo de esta claro...

Voy a intradear buscando entre 1% y 3% diario y cuando haga la operación me salgo del mercado (Con CFD, comprado o vendido), jugando con 10 k y otros 10k metidos en un contrato Ibex a favor de la tendencia (por lo menos intentarlo)


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> Mucho depende del dato de paro USA de mañana.
> Les ha venido bien que el primer viernes del mes fuera el día 6, así han tenido más tiempo para trabajar con los expertos de Max Factor y Margaret Astor.
> Yo espero rebotón mañana.



y del discurso de doble sentido del triki hoy


----------



## tonuel (5 Nov 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> graficamente a corto tiene pinta de visitar los 11.000, en 2 dias o asi





Pepitoria dijo:


> joder, ¿peor que tonuel o qué?




*Será en Noviembre...*



de éso no hay duda... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Si Luca...pero TELVENT.. la veo para tenerla en cartera a largo plazo... no hay trading con esa cotización... negociado relativamente pequeño.

Si te gusta el gusanillo del trading... con 30k puedes tener buenas plusv en iBEX... el problema es que solo tienes que entrar en valores con suelos "seguros"

MTS,,, NIVELES de 22,xx€ éxito asegurado.

ABENGOA,,, NIVELES 17,XX€

FCC,,, NIVELES 27,XX€

TRE,,, NIVELES 34,XX€

ACCIONA,,, NIVELES 82,XX€

....y si quieres volver a VERTICE360º ... parece que quiere visitar los 0.32€

por no hablar de SOS... con los resultados de hoy... subirá seguro... (son malos) XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si Luca...pero TELVENT.. la veo para tenerla en cartera a largo plazo... no hay trading con esa cotización... negociado relativamente pequeño.
> 
> Si te gusta el gusanillo del trading... con 30k puedes tener buenas plusv en iBEX... el problema es que solo tienes que entrar en valores con suelos "seguros"
> 
> ...



V360 es un castañazo de mucho cuidado, me pude salir con algo de ganancias tras 3 meses perdiendo!!!

SOS paso, TRE y ACCIONA son muy chungos... FCC paso.

Los que yo controlo son SAN BBVA ABG TEF e Ibertrola....

Aunque ahora que conozco como van los gaps al alza en NASDAQ podría hacer trading bastante bueno, y tiene volumen para salirse si pillo 10k.

Con 1 % semanal de 20k me conformo.

Llevar Telvent más allá de 34 USD es de pirados, van a vender la empresa SEGURO a los que la tienen ya 1/2 comprada, y NO la van a gestionar igual de bien que lo hace ABG.

Telvent, gran parte de su facturación, es a empresas de ABG, si la venden, esos proyectos se caen... con la adquisición de Matchmind le están dando un aire más de IT consulting, y eso nunca ha sido el "negosi" de abengoa...


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

En el NASDAQ... suelen variar los GAPs.... en ARIAd... lo han estado repitiendo días pasados... pero a media sesión cambian... cierran en verde o como ayer ... te puede salir bien 4 veces ... pero luego te quedarías pillado.... yo lo hago de vez en cuando... vendo y recompro... pero es arriesgado... pero al tener muchas acciones... voy sacando para otros tradings. XD


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

El negosi de abengoa viene de muy lejos... politicoempresa típica andalusi.... tendrían que ponerla en la universidad como ejemplo a estudiar... desde los inicios con TELEFONICA... XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En el NASDAQ... suelen variar los GAPs.... en ARIAd... lo han estado repitiendo días pasados... pero a media sesión cambian... cierran en verde o como ayer ... te puede salir bien 4 veces ... pero luego te quedarías pillado.... yo lo hago de vez en cuando... vendo y recompro... pero es arriesgado... pero al tener muchas acciones... voy sacando para otros tradings. XD



La técnica es: (testada en papel funciona)

Gap al alza, poner órden de compra por un -3% precio anterior de cierre.

SI entra la orden de compra, poner orden de venta a +1% sobre precio anterior de cierre.

Casi siempre se cumple en todas las BIO.

SI queréis lo probamos hoy:

Entrada DPTR: 1,26 Salida: 1,31

Entrada Aria 1,82 Salida 1,88

Entrada HYTM: 0,40 Salida 0,41

Al cierre miramos como me hubiera ido la estrategia, supongamos 10k UDS por operación....


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Depende de como este la cotiz... ARIAd la mueven mucho los daytraders... hasta que no despeguemos.

Otra que siempre repite es XOMA.. en niveles de 0.6x compra segura... luego a 0.79usd en una semana... mira las últimas sesiones y verás ... además hoy tienen noticias de un regalito de 8 millones de USD desde Japón.

VPHM... en los niveles de 7.xx es otra apuesta segura... va a recuperar los 9.xx en pocas sesiones... no hay cortos (pocos)... son empresas que se mueven a la sombra... sin los MMs.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El negosi de abengoa viene de muy lejos... politicoempresa típica andalusi.... tendrían que ponerla en la universidad como ejemplo a estudiar... desde los inicios con TELEFONICA... XD



Bueno, eso es así pero no es así, no sé cuantas empresas típicas "andasulíes" conoces, pero al lado de las auténticas (aseite del zul po ejemplo) ABG es la NASA y sé de lo que hablo...

Su principal jugada fue esquivar la desindustrialización boyeriana convirtiéndose en "construcción" y forrándose con la Expo 92, de ahí en adelante el Imperio creció...

Los inicios era un tío con una moto montando instalaciones eléctricas, cambiando de 125 a 220.....por las casas.... aunque lo hicieron Marqués en 1994 y no venía de una familia pobre ni mucho menos...


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

A day after closing Merck’s $41 billion takeover of Schering-Plough, Merck CEO Dick Clark showed that his appetite for deal-making hasn’t been sated. Clark told us today that the newly combined company *is “actively looking” for biotechs to buy or partner with.

Merck CEO ‘Actively Looking’ for Biotech Deals - Health Blog - WSJ

*


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> A day after closing Merck’s $41 billion takeover of Schering-Plough, Merck CEO Dick Clark showed that his appetite for deal-making hasn’t been sated. Clark told us today that the newly combined company *is “actively looking” for biotechs to buy or partner with.
> 
> Merck CEO ‘Actively Looking’ for Biotech Deals - Health Blog - WSJ
> 
> *



Lo acabo de leer, y el comentario de alguno también... jajaja

Pero, ¿no teníamos una clausula anti-opas de 64$ por acción?. Si la compañía tiene posibilidades de ganar dinero... que no nos compren, en un año o dos veremos resultados.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Lo acabo de leer, y el comentario de alguno también... jajaja
> 
> Pero, ¿no teníamos una clausula anti-opas de 64$ por acción?. Si la compañía tiene posibilidades de ganar dinero... que no nos compren, en un año o dos veremos resultados.
> 
> Un saludo



Shhh silencio coño déjalos que pagen 64 USD por acción... salimos perdiendo a caso???


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Me parece que la clausula "poison pill" expiraba el año que viene... además el precio de los 65.00USD ... era cuando tenían menos acciones en el mercado. XDDD


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

But to compete effectively today, Clark said drug makers like Merck needed to abandon their traditional emphasis on in-house innovation. *“We’ve gone much more external,*” he said. As Clark noted, the combined company *will generate about $15 billion in free cash flow each year to go hunting*.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Nov 2009)

DonPapito... Es que no explicas bien . jaja

Bueno... pero como mínimo 20, que sino el yate no será de categoría jajaja

Uishhh
la hemos cagado... peores de lo esperado...


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Ahora lo que realmente necesitamos ... son rumores en el mercado... MERCKs---> ARIAd buy out! etc....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2009)

Ibex pa'rriba, Pecata espero que ayer no vendieras...

Saludos...

Por cierto, el BOE ha dejado los tipos intactos, supongo que el BCE hará lo mismo...


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Wataru... en 30.00USD las vendo, ahora... HGSI... SIN TENER un colaborador -como Merck- se va a por los 30.00USD este mes.

desde los 0.xxUSD de principios de año....


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ahora lo que realmente necesitamos ... son rumores en el mercado... MERCKs---> ARIAd buy out! etc....



Yo no lo acabo de ver... si ya con lo han pagado/van a pagar, tienen el 50% de los ingresos asegurados, ¿para qué arriesgarse más?.

Sería bueno... ya veremos, de momento, que tal se toman los resultados hoy.


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Lo de ABENGOA era de libro... tocar los 17,xx€ y aprovechando que los resultados son buenos.. de vuelta a los 21,xx€

StreetInsider.com - ARIAD Reports Third Quarter 2009 Development Progress and Financial Results


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2009)

El BCE mantiene tipos...


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo no lo acabo de ver... si ya con lo han pagado/van a pagar, tienen el 50% de los ingresos asegurados, ¿para qué arriesgarse más?.
> 
> Sería bueno... ya veremos, de momento, que tal se toman los resultados hoy.




No... están pagando poco-a-poco... según avanzando en resultados... el quid está en no dejar en manos de la competencia una "joya" disponible. XD


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No... están pagando poco-a-poco... según avanzando en resultados... el quid está en no dejar en manos de la competencia una "joya" disponible. XD



Bueno... que a mediados de Noviembre tenemos más conferencias, pero la importante es el 7 de Diciembre que es cuando presentan los resultados de la fase 1.

A esperar...


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Y tambien el 11 de Diciembre hay otra presentación:


Upcoming Medical Meetings 



Clinical data will be presented at the following upcoming medical meetings: 

-- American Society of Hematology annual meeting in New Orleans, LA,
December 7, 2009 - Phase 1 clinical proof-of-concept data on AP24534.


-- San Antonio Breast Cancer Symposium, San Antonio, TX, December 11, 2009
- Phase 2 clinical data on ridaforolimus in combination with trastuzumab
in patients with Her-2 positive metastatic breast cancer.

</pre>


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

RTTNews - Latest Earnings,Upcoming Earnings, Pos Pre Announcements, Pos Pre Announcements , Positive Surprises, Negative Surprises, Hot Stocks, Stock Split Calendar, Stock Buybacks, Dividends, Negative, Positive PreAnnouncements,Surprises ....

Parece que la vamos a ....


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> RTTNews - Latest Earnings,Upcoming Earnings, Pos Pre Announcements, Pos Pre Announcements , Positive Surprises, Negative Surprises, Hot Stocks, Stock Split Calendar, Stock Buybacks, Dividends, Negative, Positive PreAnnouncements,Surprises ....
> 
> Parece que la vamos a ....



¿Cagar?  :no:

PFFF!!
Luca, las Delta ya han presentado resultados... no te los digo, para no herir sensibilidades...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2009)

A las 14:30h hablará Trichet, y se dará el *dato de paro en USA: El previo es +530.000, el estimado +520.000.* A la misma hora se dará el dato de *costes laborales, anterior -5,9% estimado -3,8% y la productividad no agrícola, anterior 6,6% estimado 6,2%.*

Ayer, tal y como se esperaba, la FED mantuvo los tipos en su rango mínimo histórico, 0%/0,25%, reiterando su intención de mantenerlos bajos durante un largo período de tiempo, en la medida en que las actuales condiciones económicas así lo exigen (bajo grado de utilización de la capacidad productiva que justifica que no existan presiones en costes y con expectativas de inflación estables). El fuerte crecimiento del 3T09 (+3,5% en tasa intertrimestral anualizado) no ha convencido a las autoridades monetarias de que estamos ante una recuperación sostenible, en la medida en que ha estado muy condicionado por los importantes estímulos fiscales aplicados, y la FED sigue pensando que la economía se mantendrá débil por un tiempo, al igual que la inflación. *En cuanto a políticas monetarias no convencionales, la FED mantiene que comprará 1,25 bln USD de MBS de agencias pero que comprará menos deuda de las agencias por su menor disponibilidad (175.000 mln USD vs 200.000 mln USD previstos anteriormente). El ritmo de estas compras se irá moderando hasta finalizarse a finales del 1T2010, si bien tanto timing como cantidades adquiridas irá en función de las expectativas económicas y de las condiciones de los mercados financieros.* La próxima reunión será el 15-16 de diciembre, si bien Bernanke dará una conferencia en Nueva York el próximo 16 de noviembre en la que podría ofrecer sus más recientes opiniones sobre política monetaria.

Saludos...


----------



## Claca (5 Nov 2009)

Datos muy positivos

Productividad: +9,5 % mucho mejor de lo esperado, costes laborales -5,2 %

Paro semanal: Se esperaba 523.000 y queda en 512.000


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Ariad Pharmaceuticals Inc. Falls Short of Analyst Expectations; ARIA, BIIB, DNDN | News Feed | News Feed


Also, if you compare ARIA's 25.00% projected earnings-per-share (EPS) growth rate for the next five years with the projected EPS growth rate of 15.91% for the Biotechnology industry as a whole during that same time frame, you can see that analysts expect ARIA to outperform the industry in the future---*which is a good sign for the stock.*


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

Burney hoy vas a poder comprar DPTR!! Jajaja...

De todas maneras los resultados del drilling water well ya eran conocidos... esta megabajada debería de ser el descuento de lo acontecido... hoy saldrá por patas mucha gente de todas maneras... esperaremos a ver qué hace...

LGND está subiendo mucho en el PM por un acuerdo con pfizer...


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ibex pa'rriba, Pecata espero que ayer no vendieras...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Por cierto, el BOE ha dejado los tipos intactos, supongo que el BCE hará lo mismo...



Je je je, no, no he vendido... ahora, en cuanto termine de comer, me echaré una siestita, que esto va p'arriba. 

Sr. Tonuel, lo suyo tendrá que esperar.


----------



## Claca (5 Nov 2009)

Y el ibex ya se pone las pilas... no podía ser: ¡el burro delante para que no se espante!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Cagar?  :no:
> 
> PFFF!!
> Luca, las Delta ya han presentado resultados... no te los digo, para no herir sensibilidades...



Los EPS negativos son menores que en 2008 lo cual es bueno (Hablo de Aria) sobre el papel debería de subir...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Je je je, no, no he vendido... ahora, en cuanto termine de comer, me echaré una siestita, que esto va p'arriba.
> 
> Sr. Tonuel, lo suyo tendrá que esperar.



Enhorabuena, ahora a poner un stop ganador y a dormir la siesta... acabamos de romper el 11500/510, pero no será tan fácil, ahí tiene un escollo antes de los 11600...

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

Enhorabuena peca, definitivamente te voy a copiar los contratos Ibex...


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Los EPS negativos son menores que en 2008 lo cual es bueno (Hablo de Aria) sobre el papel debería de subir...



La última noticia que sale comentándolo es muy prometedora, nos pone en precios de empresas de billones de dolares...

Buenísimo vamos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> La última noticia que sale comentándolo es muy prometedora, nos pone en precios de empresas de billones de dolares...
> 
> Buenísimo vamos...



Voy encargando el yate...? cuantos seremos...? :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Voy encargando el yate...? cuantos seremos...? :



Wata, los resultados SON MALOS como es normal, porque ARIA ES UN CHICHARRAZO de mucho cuidado.

Yo si vuelve a tocar los 2,80 stop en 2,50 y paso de mirarla... dudo mucho que llegue siquiera a 4 USD así que de Yates os podéis quedar sentados.. es más fácil que las DPTR se vayan a 4 USD que las ARIA....


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wata, los resultados SON MALOS como es normal, porque ARIA ES UN CHICHARRAZO de mucho cuidado.
> 
> Yo si vuelve a tocar los 2,80 stop en 2,50 y paso de mirarla... dudo mucho que llegue siquiera a 4 USD así que de Yates os podéis quedar sentados.. es más fácil que las DPTR se vayan a 4 USD que las ARIA....



Aguafiestas. :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aguafiestas. :



Lo siento PECA por el baño de realidad... yo llevo unas cuantas acciones y me interesa mucho que suba lo máximo posible pero nuestra chica ARIAD de momento no es supergirl y no tenemos 5 años para pensar que el Nasdaq son los mundos de Yupi...

Mi objetivo es salir de pérdidas así que imagínate si esto zincado en realidad últimamente...


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wata, los resultados SON MALOS como es normal, porque ARIA ES UN CHICHARRAZO de mucho cuidado.
> 
> Yo si vuelve a tocar los 2,80 stop en 2,50 y paso de mirarla... dudo mucho que llegue siquiera a 4 USD así que de Yates os podéis quedar sentados.. es más fácil que las DPTR se vayan a 4 USD que las ARIA....



Juuass se dice empresa "prometedora" 

LCASC, el yate por el momento vamos a dejarlo aparcado... jaja

Un saludo


----------



## BILU (5 Nov 2009)

Que pesados con la mierda Aria todo el día... igual ni sabéis a qué se dedica ese chicharrazo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

BILU dijo:


> Que pesados con la mierda Aria todo el día... igual ni sabéis a qué se dedica ese chicharrazo...



Es promotora de una empresa de alquiler de Yates para burbuja.info


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Nov 2009)

BILU dijo:


> Que pesados con la mierda Aria todo el día... igual ni sabéis a qué se dedica ese chicharrazo...



Ah, pues no, ni idea...
Ilustrenos.


----------



## chameleon (5 Nov 2009)

que barbaridad.
ayer me fijé entrar en ing cuando llegara a 8.80
se ha quedado en 8.88 y disparada hacia arriba, no me dió tiempo a entrar... 

no hay que llorar plusvalías pasadas...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> que barbaridad.
> ayer me fijé entrar en ing cuando llegara a 8.80
> se ha quedado en 8.88 y disparada hacia arriba, no me dió tiempo a entrar...
> 
> no hay que llorar plusvalías pasadas...



Amí me pasa lo mismo pero con las ventas... muchas veces por 0,01€ no me han entrado las órdenes de venta... eso jode más...


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Nov 2009)

DP! En el foro de yahoo:

Large Block Owners 314
Total Number of Shares Held 84.8M 

¿De donde salen esos datos? :


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Nov 2009)

Al IBEX le ha costado superar el 11500, pero ahora va otra vez como una bala.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> DP! En el foro de yahoo:
> 
> Large Block Owners 314
> Total Number of Shares Held 84.8M
> ...



Los pone DP captador de gacelas para ampliar movimientos del HF


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que el mercado por fin se mueve un poco que ya iba siendo hora, aunque no se porque los gringos nos van a devolver a la triste realidad, la de que aun no toca


----------



## BILU (5 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ah, pues no, ni idea...
> Ilustrenos.



Hágalo usted, a mí no me interesa nada la mierda de Aria. Esto es un hilo del IBEX 35, no de Aria.


----------



## chameleon (5 Nov 2009)

BILU dijo:


> Hágalo usted, a mí no me interesa nada la mierda de Aria. Esto es un hilo del IBEX 35, no de Aria.




¿y qué vamos a hacer al final con el barco? :


----------



## pyn (5 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No opero con renta4 opero con interdin.
> 
> Me puse corto hace media hora en 10.94 creia que subiria un poco mas,pero es lo que hay,...estas me las dejo para mañana,mañana guano del bueno.





Catacrack dijo:


> Con la suerte que tienes ultimamente voy a abrir largos en SAN y seguro que me forro.
> 
> Ya sabeis chicos, todos largos en SAN que HL va a corto. :XX:





Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Un poquito mas y terminamos de rojo,mañana guano pata negra,luego no vengais con lloros :XX:



HL ¿cómo van esos cortos?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2009)

pyn dijo:


> HL ¿cómo van esos cortos?



Pues como los cerrara a 10.72$ verás que corte... :fiufiu:

(BILU ignora esta parte) Luca, Ariad en PM 1.87-1.89... a ver si aciertas en tu papertrading de por la mañana...


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Parece que el mercado por fin se mueve un poco que ya iba siendo hora, aunque no se porque los gringos nos van a devolver a la triste realidad, la de que aun no toca



Hoy si subimos puede ser una sensacional noticia


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy si subimos puede ser una sensacional noticia



Pepitoria tan críptico como siempre...

Creo que podrías escribir tus comentarios como jeroglíficos nos serían igual de esclarecedores...


----------



## BILU (5 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pepitoria tan críptico como siempre...
> 
> Creo que podrías escribir tus comentarios como geogríficos nos serían igual de esclarecedores...



geogríficos o frigoríficos?? Talivááááánnnnnnnnnn!!! Talivánnnnnn!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2009)

BILU dijo:


> geogríficos o frigoríficos?? Talivááááánnnnnnnnnn!!! Talivánnnnnn!!!!



Muy buen aporte... nada de hablar de Ariad hoyga! 8:


----------



## BILU (5 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Muy buen aporte... nada de hablar de Ariad hoyga! 8:



Eso se lo dejo a usted, a mí no me interesa nada.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

BILU dijo:


> geogríficos o frigoríficos?? Talivááááánnnnnnnnnn!!! Talivánnnnnn!!!!



No hace falta que lo "hinvokes" soy humano y cometo errores, gracias por el aviso, ya está corregido.

Por cierto, es un foro del IBEX 35 no te "jortojrafía"

Saludos.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Muy buen aporte... nada de hablar de Ariad hoyga! 8:



¿De ENMD se puede hablar?
Otra vez vuelven a subir... Menudo GAP de apertura se han marcado.

Aquí sube todo hoygan.


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2009)

Las ENMD suben hoy un 8% nada más inciarse la sesión, a estas no hay quien las pare.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Las ENMD suben hoy un 8% nada más inciarse la sesión, a estas no hay quien las pare.



¿volver a entrar?
Mulder, ¿estás en ENMD?


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

PM... es lo que ayer le quitó el mercado... recuerda +24% llegó a subir.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿volver a entrar?
> Mulder, ¿estás en ENMD?



Pon una órden de compra un 3% por debajo del cierre de ayer si es que quieres entrar... (por lo de mi teoría rara)


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿volver a entrar?
> Mulder, ¿estás en ENMD?



No, no estoy dentro por desgracia, solo miro y ahora estoy viendo que ayer volvió a entrar dinero en ellas. Para mi que los leoncios están aprovechando para entrar en este tipo de chicharros mientras los índices hacían laterales aburridos.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> PM... es lo que ayer le quitó el mercado... recuerda +24% llegó a subir.



No, ya, si lo recuerdo...
Hoy está menos briosa, hay menos volumen.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

BILU dijo:


> Eso se lo dejo a usted, a mí no me interesa nada.



Cómo van sus Terras? Cómo van sus Metrovacesas? Cómo van sus BBVA a 14 €? Cómo van sus Coloniales a 20 €? Cómo van sus Endesas a 30 €?

Ya que quieres hablar del Ibex...


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pepitoria tan críptico como siempre...
> 
> Creo que podrías escribir tus comentarios como jeroglíficos nos serían igual de esclarecedores...



¿ein? 

digo que hoy una subida en el DJI puede ser muy positiva para el sentimiento alcista, los miércoles suele haber guano ...lo de ayer, caer estando toda la sesión en verde, fue un indicador más o menos claro que esto va pa arriba


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pon una órden de compra un 3% por debajo del cierre de ayer si es que quieres entrar... (por lo de mi teoría rara)



Tu teoría rara no se si funciona aquí... esta abre arriba, sigue subiendo hasta muy arriba para luego ir bajando. Por lo menos los dos días anteriores.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Nov 2009)

Pero digo yo...esta subida no se esta dando con un volumen minimo? Joder,si el San no esta ni en los 30M ienso:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Nov 2009)

pyn dijo:


> HL ¿cómo van esos cortos?



Cerre el corto del san esta mañana con 14 centimos de beneficio.
Tengo otro de un valor del ibex en el que palmo lo que no esta en los escritos,no lo digo por que seguro que alguno se pone largo :no:


----------



## Catacrack (5 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cerre el corto del san esta mañana con 14 centimos de beneficio.
> Tengo otro de un valor del ibex en el que palmo lo que no esta en los escritos,no lo digo por que seguro que alguno se pone largo :no:



Cuenta.. cuenta.. que tengo ganas de abrir algun largo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cerre el corto del san esta mañana con 14 centimos de beneficio.
> Tengo otro de un valor del ibex en el que palmo lo que no esta en los escritos,no lo digo por que seguro que alguno se pone largo :no:



Uyyyy! en 10.80€... yo aposté por el 10.72€... Enhorabuena, el dinero que se le roba a Botin tiene un gusto especial... :Aplauso:


----------



## pyn (5 Nov 2009)

¿Abengoa? Espero que no...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Cuenta.. cuenta.. que tengo ganas de abrir algun largo.



En Mapfre :XX:


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Hl... Abengoa?


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Nov 2009)

citi debería pegar un subidón en esta semana o la otra


----------



## BILU (5 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cómo van sus Terras? Cómo van sus Metrovacesas? Cómo van sus BBVA a 14 €? Cómo van sus Coloniales a 20 €? Cómo van sus Endesas a 30 €?
> 
> Ya que quieres hablar del Ibex...



Mis SAN a 4,17 y a 5,42 van viento en popa, gracias. Y de lo suyo? Hablamos o mejor lo dejamos?


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Seguimos subiendo en MERCK.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

En HYTM hemos hecho 0,405 y ahora 0,411 creo que se acerca un huevo a mi predicción de papertrading... con esta se puede hacer 2 y 3 veces por sesión...


----------



## Catacrack (5 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> En Mapfre :XX:



No me sirve, estoy pillado en mapfre.


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2009)

BILU dijo:


> Mis SAN a 4,17 y a 5,42 van viento en popa, gracias. Y de lo suyo? Hablamos o mejor lo dejamos?



Ya llegó otro que no aparece casi nunca a ponerse la medalla, aunque este nos exige que no hablemos de Aria, que para eso lucimos la palabra Ibex en el título del hilo.

Le estamos engañando, comprendanlo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2009)

BILU dijo:


> Mis SAN a 4,17 y a 5,42 van viento en popa, gracias. Y de lo suyo? Hablamos o mejor lo dejamos?



Si es así enhorabuena, es listo como un roboc :Aplauso: pero le pierden las formas... otro día lo primero buenas tardes, y a partir de ahí a rajar... 

Por cierto, son sus dos únicas inversiones o ha fallado alguna...? Cuando cerrará SAN...? Hasta donde cree que llegará el Ibex...?

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

Señor BILU déjelas sin stop que por aquí nos vamos a poner cortos en sus valores.

En su día las llevaba a esos precios y las vendí, más caras que usted por cierto.

Ya que sabe tanto díaganos cuando ponernos cortos en BBVA y SAN

De lo mío podemos hablar cuando quieras, no tengo reparos.


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Meter dinero en los bancos del iBEX no tiene mérito alguno.... aquí estamos para "ganarnos" las plusv a pulso.. con sufrimiento... lo fácil nunca dura demasiado. XD


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> En HYTM hemos hecho 0,405 y ahora 0,411 creo que se acerca un huevo a mi predicción de papertrading... con esta se puede hacer 2 y 3 veces por sesión...



Luca, con un volumen de 2-3 mil acciones, puede hacerlo 20 veces que no podrás entrar ni salir...

Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Nov 2009)

BILU, chico, pues para ir ganando tanto, estás un poco avinagrado.
Aqui andamos todos con pérdidas y tenemos buen humor.


----------



## BILU (5 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si es así enhorabuena, es listo como un roboc :Aplauso: pero le pierden las formas... otro día lo primero buenas tardes, y a partir de ahí a rajar...
> 
> Por cierto, son sus dos únicas inversiones o ha fallado alguna...? Cuando cerrará SAN...? Hasta donde cree que llegará el Ibex...?
> 
> Saludos...



Todo eso ya me lo dirá mi "roboc" :XX: , adiós, buenas tardes.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> BILU, chico, pues para ir ganando tanto, estás un poco avinagrado.
> Aqui andamos todos con pérdidas y tenemos buen humor.



Peca, eso es porque no es cierto...

De todas formas , a la gente con esa educación, a mi parecer no hay que dedicarles ni media palabra.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca, con un volumen de 2-3 mil acciones, puede hacerlo 20 veces que no podrás entrar ni salir...
> 
> Un saludo



Suele cumplirlo para el dinero que digo... gracias por la apreciación.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

bilu dijo:


> todo eso ya me lo dirá mi "roboc" :xx: , adiós, buenas tardes.



fantasma :d


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Nov 2009)

Bilu ha dicho adiós, ya podemos hablar de Ariad.
Bueno, bah, para qué...


----------



## pyn (5 Nov 2009)

Cada X tiempo aparece un semitroll a restregarnos lo mal que lo hacemos con nuestras inversiones. En cierta manera es un buen ejercicio, a mi al menos me sirve...para darme cuenta que voy bien.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bilu ha dicho adiós, ya podemos hablar de Ariad.
> Bueno, bah, para qué...



Jaja cada vez que te quejas sube...


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2009)

ENMD +11% now!

Se supone que esta debería haber sido la trayectoria de Aria 

edito: +14%


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bilu ha dicho adiós, ya podemos hablar de Ariad.
> Bueno, bah, para qué...



En verdes, era el tal Bilu... tenía energía negativa... jajaja

(justo a darle a enviar, se ha vuelto por sus fueros...)


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ENMD +11% now!
> 
> Se supone que esta debería haber sido la trayectoria de Aria
> 
> edito: +14%



Mulder, ¿donde está la maldita corrección? :´´(
Sube, y con volumen.


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Tengo la sensación que están jugando con ARIAd... esos spikes locos... MMs.... espero q no la tumben demasiado.


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mulder, ¿donde está la maldita corrección? :´´(



He de reconocer que la cagué previniendo una corrección pero en ese momento era lo más lógico que podía pasar, esto demuestra que es mejor poner un stop loss en alguna parte y dejar a la acción irse donde se tenga que ir.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

SI queríes ver el carácter de BILU:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ivas/128124-una-duda-para-loh-inversoreh.html

Si os fijáis en el grafo de HYTM algún trader le está metiendo cera en los niveles que postee anteriormente...

DP!!! déjela tranquila!!!


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2009)

Creo que deberíamos irnos preparando para el gran papelón que va a venir en breve de parte de los gringos, estamos en buenos niveles, pero tengo la sensación de que hoy no toca subir aun.

Igual me estoy equivocando.


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Me voy... comprad algunas ARIAds... están baratas... y algunos les molesta que hablemos de las oportunidades. XD


----------



## Hank Scorpio (5 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Datos muy positivos
> 
> Productividad: +9,5 % mucho mejor de lo esperado, costes laborales -5,2 %
> 
> Paro semanal: Se esperaba 523.000 y queda en 512.000



Parece que en USA la cosa se esta recuperando poco a poco ya de verdad:

Total de perceptores, baja de 5,817 millones a 5,749 millones, mejor que el 5,75 millones esperados.

Aunque:
The number of people claiming benefits of any kind in the week ending Oct. 17 was 9.53 million, not seasonally adjusted, up 136,000 from 9.36 million in the previous week

¿Cuando eliminaba la FED las inyecciones?


----------



## BILU (5 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> SI queríes ver el carácter de BILU:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ivas/128124-una-duda-para-loh-inversoreh.html
> 
> ...



Usted tampoco va fino eh??

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-la-universidad-espanola-17.html#post1976301


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2009)

Si las ARIA acaban hoy en negativo mañana podrían dar una sorpresa con un subidón, se supone que deberían hacer un máximo o un mínimo (de momento parece que será un mínimo) y proceder a un cambio de tendencia fuerte.

El gap de mañana debería ser indicativo ya de la dirección, yo recomendaría poner stop loss por si acaso.


----------



## Burney (5 Nov 2009)

ondia, qué veo... DPTR a 1,14

marchando pequeña compra en 1,03

el soporte real hace mucho fué el 0,90... pero con la leche que lleva ésta y como tampoco estoy comprando mucho... probaré con que la aguanten en el 1 redondo


PD: El minimo de ayer fué 1,19-1,20. Si superase ese nivel podría ser una señal de giro...


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si las ARIA acaban hoy en negativo mañana podrían dar una sorpresa con un subidón, se supone que deberían hacer un máximo o un mínimo (de momento parece que será un mínimo) y proceder a un cambio de tendencia fuerte.
> 
> El gap de mañana debería ser indicativo ya de la dirección, yo recomendaría poner stop loss por si acaso.



¿pero había guanazo para el día 7,no?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿pero había guanazo para el día 7,no?



El Nasdaq va subiendo un 1,82% y aria baja un 1% y con noticias positivas... creo que no tiene mucho sentido esperar que tengan tendencia alguna al corto plazo...


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> El Nasdaq va subiendo un 1,82% y aria baja un 1% y con noticias positivas... creo que no tiene mucho sentido esperar que tengan tendencia alguna al corto plazo...



Hoyga, que eso dijo Mulder...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

Burney dijo:


> ondia, qué veo... DPTR a 1,14
> 
> marchando pequeña compra en 1,03
> 
> ...



Burney yo creo que hoy cierra a 1,19.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoyga, que eso dijo Mulder...



Jeje el 7 creo que es sábado, y sí, Mulder ha dicho nosequé del guano el viernes, pero que ARIA va a su bola que no respeta mucho la tendencia.. de momento el dollar se sigue devaluando, si se aprecia al cierre pues tendré en cuenta el escenario de MMT 2.0 made in mulder.


----------



## Burney (5 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Burney yo creo que hoy cierra a 1,19.



joder, acabo de ver que ha hecho un minimo de 1,09... ienso:

pues podría haber hecho suelo en ese nivel...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

Burney dijo:


> joder, acabo de ver que ha hecho un minimo de 1,09... ienso:
> 
> pues podría haber hecho suelo en ese nivel...



Te avisé por el foro antes de la apertura que hoy podrías pillar DPTR.. no me leíste?


----------



## Burney (5 Nov 2009)

bueno, he comprado unas pocas DPTR a 1,19...


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿pero había guanazo para el día 7,no?



Eso depende de lo que haga antes del día señalado, como el día señalado cae en sábado lo habitual es que el día anterior se haga el movimiento. La señal dice guano, pero esto podría no ser así, el ciclo marca un máximo o un mínimo para ese día y un cambio de tendencia.

Si antes de ese día se sube, el cambio de tendencia será hacia abajo, pero si antes de ese día se baja se podría producir una reacción al alza dejando un mínimo el día señalado por el ciclo.

Si se hace un mínimo y se sube, cuando el ciclo indica posible guanazo, es señal de que el valor está bajista a largo plazo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

Burney dijo:


> bueno, he comprado unas pocas DPTR a 1,19...



Si quires ganar dinero con ellas igual tienes que esperar hasta el Q1...

Mirando los históricos los años impares siempre acaban con Diciembre alcista...


----------



## tonuel (5 Nov 2009)

11600...


Sube... sube bonito... ven con papá... 



Saludos :XX:


----------



## Burney (5 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Te avisé por el foro antes de la apertura que hoy podrías pillar DPTR.. no me leíste?



no lo ví, no estaba "operativo"

mala suerte... pero gracias igualmente


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2009)

Fuera de los 2 minis-Ibex en 11600, ahí está la parte alta del canal, y lo normal es que retroceda...

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (5 Nov 2009)

¿hola? ¿qué cojones le pasa al ibex? xDDD


----------



## Burney (5 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si quires ganar dinero con ellas igual tienes que esperar hasta el Q1...
> 
> Mirando los históricos los años impares siempre acaban con Diciembre alcista...



en principio es para intentar pillar un rebote hasta el 1,80-2...


PD: Me parece que la he cagado. Tenia que haber esperado a que confirmase la superación de los 1,20 $...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

Burney dijo:


> en principio es para intentar pillar un rebote hasta el 1,80-2...
> 
> 
> PD: Me parece que la he cagado. Tenia que haber esperado a que confirmase la superación de los 1,20 $...



Paciencia el dato de hoy era para caer un 50% al menos pero ya lo habían descontado....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2009)

Mañana no estaré en todo el día... os dejo los datos macro para que los tengáis a mano... buena suerte 

** A las 14.30:
- DATOS COMPLETOS DE EMPLEO DE ESTADOS UNIDOS de octubre.
Creación de empleo no agrícola:
Dato previo: -263k. Previsión: -175k.

Tasa de paro:
Dato previo: 9,8%. Previsión de 9,9%.

Ingreso por hora de los empleados.
Dato previo: +0,1%. Previsión: +0,1%.
*
* A las 16.00:
- INVENTARIOS AL POR MAYOR de septiembre.
Dato previo: -1,3%. Previsión: -1%.

*A las 16.30:
- ÍNDICE DEL INSTITUTO DEL CICLO ECONÓMICO ECRI.

* A las 21.00:
- CRÉDITOS AL CONSUMO de septiembre:
Dato Previo: 11,980 mill.de dól. Previsión: -10 mill.de dól. 

A las 14:30h será el importante... pero hacen una previsión muy optimista, ojalá acierten...

Saludos...


----------



## Burney (5 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Paciencia el dato de hoy era para caer un 50% al menos pero ya lo habían descontado....



el dato de hoy era perfecto para que, tras una apertura de pánico por la mala noticia, se girase el valor por cierres de cortos... (comprar con el rumor y vender con la noticia pero a la inversa) y más hoy con los indices subiendo...

lo mismo que pasó con ARIA el dia que en PM estaba por encima de 3 $... pero en sentido contrario


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Fuera de los 2 minis-Ibex en 11600, ahí está la parte alta del canal, y lo normal es que retroceda...
> 
> Saludos...



Eso son los 11550 del contrato, ¿no?
Por cierto enhorabuena por las plusvas.


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Hoy están reteniendo ARIAd.... la hora de sacarla a pasear .... ni idea... pero tiene que salir!


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Array BioPharma Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Eso son los 11550 del contrato, ¿no?
> Por cierto enhorabuena por las plusvas.



11.540... sinceramente creo que los superaremos, pero iremos subiendo y bajando, yo mañana no estoy y he preferido venderlos...

Saludos...

Gracias! tenía fe en el análisis, pero les estuve perdiendo muchísimos puntos... el ibex no tiene mucha fuerza, pero creo que el S&P se encamina hacia sus últimos máximos en mucho tiempo...


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Nov 2009)

Hoy , toquemos madera, esta yendo bien la cosa. Todas las acciones energéticas que llevo en positivo, en especial , EXXI

Energy XXI (Bermuda) Limited - Google Finance


----------



## Burney (5 Nov 2009)

luca, cuando puedas comentame cosas acerca de los resultados de DPTR

no me fio mucho de los balances que presentan... pero bueno, es un poco curiosidad


----------



## Catacrack (5 Nov 2009)

Aria cae en barrena.


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Moviendo el árbol.... antes de comenzar ..12:00 ER.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Nov 2009)

Las onty recuperando,llevan dias subiendo...

Vaya dia,yo creo que despues de hoy me corto la coleta en el trading,os dejo a vosotros el pastel enterito jajajajaja


----------



## until (5 Nov 2009)

Interesante:

Una nueva terapia dirigida a las células cancerígenas no ataca a las normales. europapress.es


----------



## until (5 Nov 2009)

Dp en otra noticia he encontrado

"*Uno de los obstáculos a la aplicación del descubrimiento de todas las formas de cáncer es que el medicamento está registrado como patente de una empresa farmacéutica estadounidense"*

Otra Noticia

Sabes cual es la empresa?


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Será la nuestra, seguro! XD

ARIAd:

The company also focused drug discovery program centered on small-molecule therapies, molecularly targeted to cell-signaling pathways implicated in cancer. It also developed a portfolio of cell-signaling regulation technologies, *its ARGENT technology, to control intracellular processes with small molecules. *


----------



## sapito (5 Nov 2009)

until dijo:


> Dp en otra noticia he encontrado
> 
> "*Uno de los obstáculos a la aplicación del descubrimiento de todas las formas de cáncer es que el medicamento está registrado como patente de una empresa farmacéutica estadounidense"*
> 
> ...





> La sustancia identificada por los investigadores, que retrasa la proliferación celular en las células sanas y cancerosas, es un componente de un medicamento desarrollado hace una década para mantener las células nerviosas y evitar que mueran después de un accidente cerebro-vascular.



A lo mejor hay algún médico en el hilo que nos pueda decir de qué fármaco se trata...

Pero de ARIAD no es, porque todavía no tiene ningún medicamento en el mercado.


----------



## until (5 Nov 2009)

El farmaco es Phenanthridin PJ-34 (Universidad Ramot) y no encuentro cual es la empresa de EEUU (entiendo que esta empresa ha financiado a la universidad y se queda con los derechos).


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Nov 2009)

¿nos van a pegar el bajón hoy o mañana en el dji?

Vamos que esto nadie se lo cree...


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Hablan de la patente... ARIAd tiene varias patentes de inhibidores.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Nov 2009)

De momento los 10000 no se atreve a pasarlo...


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Nov 2009)

Ariad en verde. Eso no era bueno que pasara hoy, ¿no?


----------



## chollero (5 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> De momento los 10000 no se atreve a pasarlo...



si tienen miedo a que usted se ponga corto


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ariad en verde. Eso no era bueno que pasara hoy, ¿no?



Lo malo es que siguiera cayendo... la queremos YA por encima de los 2$ así estaríamos un poco más animados.

Venga que entre hoy y mañana lo logramos... (dudolo...)

Un saludo

Luca en HYTM hoy he visto algo simpático le daban un potencial de subida del 600%. Aunque realmente lo que me jode es que le hayamos pegado el viajecito a Tailandia a los mamones esos y ni una solo noticia... ni un rumor... grrrr


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Nov 2009)

Uf 

a ver si aguanta, +2% de subida, ¡da vertigo!

edit: esta tonteado con los 10k


----------



## tonuel (5 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Uf
> 
> a ver si aguanta, +2% de subida, ¡da vertigo!




¿Y si sube un 1000% que te dará...? ::



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Si... está haciendo lo mismo que el jueves pasado.. a última hora subirla a 1.93USD pero de ahí no pasa... será hoy al cierre, el día?

Los MMs de ARIAd... son unos mamones... ya los conocemos... intentan que los peques vendan... parece que les gusta el tema. XDDDDD


----------



## tonuel (5 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> edit: esta tonteado con los 10k



Creia que hablaba de Ariad... 



1,92



Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Y si sube un 1000% que te dará...? ::
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



ese día no tendré acciones o iré corto y me tiraré por el balcón ::


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Ayer en ONTy... algún MM adelantó la subida de hoy... ese +12% previsto.... si ONTy sube... mañana nos toca a nosotros.


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ariad en verde. Eso no era bueno que pasara hoy, ¿no?



Glubs! no, al final se está cumpliendo el pronóstico, mañana harán un máximo a primera hora o lo harán hoy a última.

Recomiendo afilar stops.


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Mulder... que diferencia hay con el jueves pasado... la media de sesiones.. para un wanoariadno?


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Glubs! no, al final se está cumpliendo el pronóstico, mañana harán un máximo a primera hora o lo harán hoy a última.
> 
> Recomiendo afilar stops.



¿stops? ¿qué stops?


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

EOOO.... WOW.... WOW.... ARIAd..... the 2012 IS COMING....

Cierre en 1.98USD

edito: mejor en 1.95USD +MODERADO. XDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

WTF... voy a comprar para cerrarla en 1.98USD por mis O_O XDDDDDDD


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Nov 2009)

:8::8:
Pedazo subidón ARIA.


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Bfuuffffffffff ... trabajito me ha costado.. cerrarla en 1.98USD....


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Nov 2009)

Hoy no ha ido nada mal el tema. Mañana nos sacudirán,...pero eso es mañana

EXXI	2.28	9.09%	
AXAS	1.85	6.94%	
GSX	0.530	-1.85%


----------



## until (5 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Bfuuffffffffff ... trabajito me ha costado.. cerrarla en 1.98USD....



Eres un crack :XX:!


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mulder... que diferencia hay con el jueves pasado... la media de sesiones.. para un wanoariadno?



Esto trata de ciclos, son una herramienta que tengo para predecir el futuro, y los ciclos los uso para saber cuando se hará un máximo o un mínimo, a Aria le toca hacer un máximo que no tiene que nada que ver con lo que hacía una semana antes.

Para que veas (tu y el resto del hilo) como funcionan estos ciclos te voy a poner todos los días señalados que lleva Aria en 2009:

ARIA 2009-08-14
ARIA 2009-08-22 Max.
ARIA 2009-08-31
ARIA 2009-09-17 Max.
ARIA 2009-10-04
ARIA 2009-10-13 Max.
ARIA 2009-10-21
ARIA 2009-11-07 Max.

Las fechas donde hay un 'Max.' al lado son los máximos, las que no tienen nada al lado son mínimos, no se detectan todos los máximos y todos los mínimos (ni siquiera los realmente importantes) pero todas esas fechas significaron un pequeño cambio de tendencia en Aria, en el momento en que ocurre no se si serán cambios de tendencia importantes o no, pero algunas señales son más impulsivas que otras y suelen ser buenas.

Estos máximos y mínimos se hicieron en esas fechas o en el día anterior, a veces también posterior, son puntos ideales para la entrada o salida.

En una ocasión hubo un cambio de tendencia donde dice máximo pero fue un mínimo, cosa que se puede deducir mirando de donde viene la tendencia anterior.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Esto trata de ciclos, _*son una herramienta que tengo para predecir el futuro*_, y los ciclos los uso para saber cuando se hará un máximo o un mínimo, a Aria le toca hacer un máximo que no tiene que nada que ver con lo que hacía una semana antes.


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2009)

Hoyga! que los fibonaccis esos también se usan para predecir el futuro 

edito: Y funcionan, hoy Aria ha hecho un máximo y además de los buenos...lo siento mucho, no quiero desalentar a nadie, pero me sentiría mal si no dijera nada de lo que veo venir.

Mejor estar prevenidos ¿no?

Yo empezaría a pensar en un stop.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Nov 2009)

Te lo agradecemos, Mulder.
Era por poner un toque de humor ante nuestra debacle económica...


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Ahora mismo Kujire está realizando un completo analisis de la situación para poder cotejarlo con el castastrofismo de Mulder. XDDDDD

Vamos a pensar que se trata del nuevo START hasta los 5.00USD ... en diciembre hay muy buenas noticias.


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Esos del AH.. son los típicos que han comprado en 1.8x y quieren asegurar plusv... no quieren perder capital... (han leido este hilo) . XDDDD... pero mañana seguiremos subiendo.


----------



## bertok (5 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Glubs! no, al final se está cumpliendo el pronóstico, mañana harán un máximo a primera hora o lo harán hoy a última.
> 
> Recomiendo afilar stops.



Si acierta en esta ocasión y con tanto precisión como ha indicado, le tendremos que rendir pleitesia durante largo tiempo


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2009)

Pongo el resto de fechas previstas que tengo para ARIA y así prevenimos más todavía si cabe 

ARIA 2009-11-24
ARIA 2009-12-02 Max.
ARIA 2009-12-11
ARIA 2009-12-28 Max.
ARIA 2010-01-14
ARIA 2010-01-23 Max.
ARIA 2010-01-31
ARIA 2010-02-18 Max.
ARIA 2010-03-07
ARIA 2010-03-15 Max.
ARIA 2010-03-24
ARIA 2010-04-11 Max.
ARIA 2010-04-28
ARIA 2010-05-07 Max.
ARIA 2010-05-15
ARIA 2010-06-02 Max.
ARIA 2010-06-19
ARIA 2010-06-27 Max.
ARIA 2010-07-06
ARIA 2010-07-23 Max.
ARIA 2010-08-09
ARIA 2010-08-18 Max.
ARIA 2010-08-26
ARIA 2010-09-13 Max.

A lo mejor algún dia revelo como lo hago


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Mulder tienes que indicar que grado de wano... vendrá GRADO A --- PREMIUM ---... hasta donde ves el suelo, 1.71USD ==????


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Faltan tantos porcentuales... XD


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mulder tienes que indicar que grado de wano... vendrá GRADO A --- PREMIUM ---... hasta donde ves el suelo, 1.71USD ==????



Probablemente se irán a 1.70.


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Probablemente se irán a 1.70.



Aprox -15% ... podemos asumirlo.:fiufiu:


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Ahora que lo recuerdo... HL... las vendío el otro día.... que gracioso... menos mal que le ha ido bien con ONTy...


----------



## Kujire (5 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ahora mismo Kujire está realizando un completo analisis de la situación para poder cotejarlo con el castastrofismo de Mulder. XDDDDD



... no me tientes no me tientes


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Aprox -15% ... podemos asumirlo.:fiufiu:



¿Otra vez? NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Venga... Kujire.. tomate un BIO ...

'Un admirador, un esclavo, un siervo'


----------



## until (5 Nov 2009)

Mulder

8-9-17-17-9-8-17-17-8-9-17-17, voy bien encaminado?


----------



## chollero (5 Nov 2009)

el Dow sube, el Nasdaq sube, ARIA sube, esa e la explicacion, agarraos las calandras como al Dow le de por bajar, os vais a llevar el campanazo


----------



## Kujire (5 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Venga... Kujire.. tomate un BIO ...
> 
> 'Un admirador, un esclavo, un siervo'



:bla: .... me lo dicen tod@s


------------------
Ahora en serio, Pepi me pidió un análisis de las Energéticas.... no os vale que deje las BIO .....para el LUNES:8:?????? ...jiji


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Nada que ver... con el DOW... son las noticias, MMs y los cortos cerrando posiciones.


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> :bla: .... me lo dicen tod@s
> 
> 
> ------------------
> Ahora en serio, Pepi me pidió un análisis de las Energéticas.... no os vale que deje las BIO .....para el LUNES:8:?????? ...jiji



Me tienes que enviar una foto ... dominatrix.


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

No probs! ....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pongo el resto de fechas previstas que tengo para ARIA y así prevenimos más todavía si cabe
> 
> ARIA 2009-11-24
> ARIA 2009-12-02 Max.
> ...




Mulder eres un cachondo....

Creo que lo haces con una regresión en base al volumen.....


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2009)

until dijo:


> Mulder
> 
> 8-9-17-17-9-8-17-17-8-9-17-17, voy bien encaminado?



Los tiros no van por ahí 

De todas formas son ciclos, podrías acertarlo, hay muchas formas de obtenerlos, yo mismo trabajo con 3 sistemas de ciclos diferentes. Lo importante es fijarse en los máximos y mínimos históricos y contar a partir de ahí.

Con eso ya hay para escarbar bastante.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

Burney dijo:


> luca, cuando puedas comentame cosas acerca de los resultados de DPTR
> 
> no me fio mucho de los balances que presentan... pero bueno, es un poco curiosidad



Ahora te miro los fundamentales, no tengas miedo que esta acción la aman los traders.. es bastante explosiva en ciclos de 3 meses


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder eres un cachondo....
> 
> Creo que lo haces con una regresión en base al volumen.....



JUAS, pues no me había fijado, esas fechas las obtengo con un programa que me calcula los ciclos automáticamente a partir de máximos y mínimos tomados desde la fecha que yo le diga.

Y no, no se basa en el volumen, aunque calcular ciclos en base a volumen es una idea que me ronda por la cabeza desde hace un tiempo, un dia de estos igual me pongo con ello.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> JUAS, pues no me había fijado, esas fechas las obtengo con un programa que me calcula los ciclos automáticamente a partir de máximos y mínimos tomados desde la fecha que yo le diga.
> 
> Y no, no se basa en el volumen, aunque calcular ciclos en base a volumen es una idea que me ronda por la cabeza desde hace un tiempo, un dia de estos igual me pongo con ello.



Mulder, lo que te calculan esos programas es lo que se llama en econometría Series Temporales, no sé cómo te irán de acierto, pero básicamente lo que realizan es quitarle a una regresión el ruido, buscando una correlación máxima y eliminando los ciclos, dibujando una tendencia perfecta...

Hubo un Indio que trabajó mucho sobre esto y creo que consiguió una correlación perfecta entre la producción de leche india y el DOW o el S&P ahora no recuerdo...


La idea del volumen también la he pensado yo, más que nada porque precisamente es la mejor variable para aislar el ruido de la distribución.


----------



## tarrito (5 Nov 2009)

buenas noches, 
¿alguien ha visto esto? 

Martín, de la AEB: es "deseable" que haya quiebras de bancos a nivel europeo - 5/11/09 - 1673623 - elEconomista.es

Están preparando el terreno?? y eso de: "Quien avisa no es traidor"

sé de un forero que cuando lo lea, se le van a subir unas cuantas pulsaciones!


----------



## Kujire (5 Nov 2009)

*Breaking News ..... Problemas en la Play*

Tengo problemas en el DataCenter, los "xicos del hierro" están por aki... , estoy sobre cargada .... y la play está bajo mínimos .... me están echando una mano desde Jiuston para seguir en el mercado... mañana tengo un día muy complicado. Voy a tener rebootear el sistema:8: ... casi todo me va a pedales con el sistema de apoyo ... estamos trabajando a contrareloj y cabe la posibilidad de que no lo consigamos para hoy, quedan avisados. De cualquier forma este finde me lo voy a pasar en la office...


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder, lo que te calculan esos programas es lo que se llama en econometría Series Temporales, no sé cómo te irán de acierto, pero básicamente lo que realizan es quitarle a una regresión el ruido, buscando una correlación máxima y eliminando los ciclos, dibujando una tendencia perfecta...
> 
> Hubo un Indio que trabajó mucho sobre esto y creo que consiguió una correlación perfecta entre la producción de leche india y el DOW o el S&P ahora no recuerdo...
> 
> ...



La idea básica es usar un máximo y un mínimo de un período concreto, por ejemplo, de todo el año 2009. Como tengo todos los datos de diario en una BB.DD. actualizados (casi) diariamente, mi programa se busca el solito el máximo y mínimo anual (yo le puedo dar el año de inicio o dos fechas concretas, como quiera) y con ese período calcula tramos de ciclo.

Normalmente da lo mismo que período se use, los ciclos salen en fechas distintas pero casi siempre se cumplen bien.

Ni regresiones ni nada, aunque puede que se haga así en económicas, pero lo que yo hago no es una regresión, realmente ni se calcularlas 

Una vez se me ocurrió obtener ciclos del Dow desde 1900 y fui probando años, un ejercicio muy interesante para conocer el verdadero futuro que les espera a las bolsas. Aunque no recuerdo ahora mismo los resultados, si alguien quiere lo puedo calcular y ponerlo aquí.


----------



## carvil (5 Nov 2009)

Buenas noches 


Alcanzado el objetivo, mañana será un dia interesante, sería mejor ver los toros desde la barrera :fiufiu:


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2009)

Ahora viene lo mejor.... hasta mañana!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

Burney, la info la vamos a sacar de aquí:

Delta Petroleum Corporation Announces Third Quarter 2009 Operating Results: PRNewswire Business News: DPTR - MSN Money

Te voy comentando...

Miremos el book value:

Total Assets: $1,595,028 $1,894,963

Total Liabilities: $861,028 $1,100,000

Book value: 734000 794963

Nº Shares: 276,79 millions

book value per share: 0,0026 0,0028 variación del 8% más o menos...

Por book value la empresa vale casi lo mismo, pero debemos de tener en cuenta que sus current assets han bajado mucho de precio (Oil & gas) no es tan mala señal...

Los datos de la derecha son de 31/12/2008.. entonces la empresa cotizaba a: 4,75... creo que esto debe relajarte en parte...

Ahora miro como andan de cash y qué esperan del EBITDA (mueve bastante la cotización)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Nov 2009)

Enlace para guía de ratios:

dialnet.unirioja.es/servlet/fichero_articulo?codigo=233663... 

Vamos con los ingresos...

Total revenue 23,922 72,048 

Ha bajado en 50k del Q2 al Q3 pero... una cosa:

Dry hole costs and impairments 53,406 8,149 Los costes casi han subido 50 por pozos secos... esta partida contable refleja que es normal en la actividad tener pozos secos... vendrá en el IASBI.

La variación del valor de explotación es brutal:

(85,215) (9,601) del Q2 al Q3... esto es malísimo....

Se refleja en: Net income (loss) (100,973) 48,651 Malísimo...

OJO ESTO ES MUY IMPORTANTE:

Weighted average common shares
outstanding:


Basic 275,465 101,277 

eN UN AÑO HAN MULTIPLICADO POR: 2,7 VECES LAS ACCIONES... 

entonces si cotizaba el 5 de noviembre de 2008 a 9 USD su valor a día de hoy sería: 3,33... por lo que por fundamentales tenemos un techo si la situación mejora...


EBITDAX** $4,837 $42,933

La hostia del EBITDA es espectacular.. esto es malísimo para la acción... esperemos que mejore...


Verás, los fundamentales respecto a la cotización no están tan mal, debería de caer mucho más...

Curiosamente a pesar de tener muchísimas más acciones en circulación no está en mínimos de 2 años así que no pierdas la esperanza...

Tienen que pasar 3 cosas par que suba (por nuestro análisis máx 3,33)

1) Taladrar un pozo con gas

2) Subir el precio del gas natural

3) la gente especule con ella por ser valor energético...


Yo opino que sube seguro Burney... no puede empeorar mucho más... si siguen con pozos vacíos repetirían los resultados de ahora mismo...


----------



## Carolus Rex (6 Nov 2009)

Interesante opinión:



> viernes 6 de noviembre de 2009
> 
> Es el momento
> 
> ...



Buenas noches y buena suerte...............


----------



## Burney (6 Nov 2009)




----------



## pyn (6 Nov 2009)

Buenos días, 
ayer me deshice a última hora de un minilargo en el ibex en 11520 (saltó el stop profit), hoy espero que corrija un poco y vuelvo a darle a los largos.


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy deberíamos tener un movimiento fuerte, aunque no tengo claro en que dirección, la más probable es la dirección bajista. Sin embargo, también es probable que no bajemos hasta que salga el dato de paro de hoy.

Los últimos viernes siempre son bajistas porque la mayoría de operadores no quiere quedarse abierto el fin de semana y para el lunes se anuncia tormenta de guano, al menos en principio.

En fin, ya veremos, hoy los arianos deberían poner un stop por debajo de 1.70 que pintan bastos


----------



## pyn (6 Nov 2009)

¿Por debajo de 1,70$? Pero mulder hablamos de un 15% de bajada.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Nov 2009)

A los valores grandes del Ibex les pesa el culo para subir,


----------



## pyn (6 Nov 2009)

Lo que no entiendo es la bajada de telefónica, si habían llegado a un acuerdo para hacerse con una teleco de Alemania... Parecía buena noticia.


----------



## Burney (6 Nov 2009)

Buenos dias:

Si mirais el gráfico del IBEX que he puesto esta mañana vereis como el indice se está moviendo dentro de un canal bajista, cuya parte superior está en los 11600, zona de máximos de ayer. Asi que superar ese nivel sería una señal alcista creo que muy clara.

De no superarlo... pues hay riesgo primero de buscar apoyo en el 11400, máximo de hace 2 dias y si se rompe ese nivel (señal de cierre de largos) supongo que se buscaría el 11200 o un poco más abajo hasta encontrar la directriz inferior del canal.


En Aria tenemos por el lado alcista que superó una directriz bajista y que el MACD diario está a punto de dar señal de compra. Por el lado bajista, tenemos los 2 euros que si en su dia fué un soporte importante ahora debería ser una resistencia importante.. y además en los 2 euros está una directriz alcista que se rompió a la baja y que también podría frenar el precio y crear un pullback bajista.

Luca, gracias por el analisis fundamental de DPTR. Luego lo miro con más calma... aunque tras un primer vistazo he acabado mareado... necesitaré un traductor... 

Suerte


----------



## Burney (6 Nov 2009)

Esta mañana el IBEX se ha vuelto a estrellar contra la directriz bajista...

imagino que estaremos por debajo de esa directriz hasta que sea la noticia del paro el que nos marque tendencia...


por cierto, si estais aburridos echad un ojo al gráfico de SOS... en 1,70 tiene un soporte considerable... no estaría mal probar una entradilla en 1,7x con stop en 1,6x... yo acabo de dejar una _comprilla_ en 1,75.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Nov 2009)

Burney tr voy traduciendo:

Asset: Activo

Liability: Pasivo

book value: Valor contable

Share: Acción

Revenue: Ingreso

IASBI: Organismo americano de contabilidad

Net income: beneficio neto



Weighted average common shares
outstanding:

Nº medio de acciones en circulación



EBITDA:

Earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation and amortization.

Beneficio antes de intereses impuestos depreciaciones y amortizaciones...


Creo que eso es con lo que te haqs liado por el idioma...

Como los términos yo los estudié en inglés en su día para mí es más fácil así, por eso no te lo traduje.

Saludos.


----------



## Burney (6 Nov 2009)

Gracias Luca, esta noche o mañana lo miraré a ver que tal...

pero bueno, invertí unos 1200 euros, como "subí" el precio de la compra la reduje por si acaso (en estos valores toda precaución es poca), pero quiero mirar el tema fundamental, aunque no me fie mucho, por si picotear algo más en 0,90-1 o esperar a que realmente supere el 1,20.

Además según como los vea a lo mejor miro de aguantarlos para el medio plazo por si dieran un "trancazo" al alza...

Gracias

PD: una cosa... ¿la subida del crudo también le favorece en forma de mayores ingresos y viceversa?...


PD2: 
"Verás, los fundamentales respecto a la cotización no están tan mal, debería de caer mucho más..."

Esto no cuadra mucho... ¿te has dejado un NO antes de "deberia"?

PD3:
"book value per share: 0,0026 0,0028 variación del 8% más o menos.."

O sea... que su valor en libros no llega ni al centavo por accion...? :8: :ouch:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Nov 2009)

Burney dijo:


> Gracias Luca, esta noche o mañana lo miraré a ver que tal...
> 
> pero bueno, invertí unos 1200 euros, como "subí" el precio de la compra la reduje por si acaso (en estos valores toda precaución es poca), pero quiero mirar el tema fundamental, aunque no me fie mucho, por si picotear algo más en 0,90-1 o esperar a que realmente supere el 1,20.
> 
> ...




Lo del book value per share por lo visto es normal en Nasdaq, digamos que son empresas emergentes... en Aria por ejemplo el book value per share es NEGATIVO

Los fundamentales son tan malos que la acción debería de haber caído mucho más, así que la gente no la está vendiendo (excepto los cortos) pero vamos, que ya se pegó una hostia fina... descontando el resultado (se conocía el pozo seco)

En las cuentas los posibles pozos secos están provisionados, seguramente normativa del IASBI, con lo que, no es muy preocupante esto...

De cash tienen un auténtico pastizal.. por ejemplo en depósitos a c/p creo que eran 100.000.000 USD de caja...

También tienen algo de pretóleo por lo que si el crudo sube sus assets suben...

El book value es una parte en valoración de empresas...

A esa parte se le suele luego sumar las reservas, y se le aplican los net present values (npv) para un clico de vida de la empresa en cuestión (para este tipo de empresas suele ser vitalicio) con su tasa de crecimiento y el cash flow estimado (generalmente el net income medio corregido con la tasa de crecimiento) sumándose a su valor y ya tienes el "valor de la empresa"

Así es como lo realizan las empresas de Merge & Acquisition valoran las compañías... (a groso modo..)


----------



## Catacrack (6 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Hoy deberíamos tener un movimiento fuerte, aunque no tengo claro en que dirección, la más probable es la dirección bajista. Sin embargo, también es probable que no bajemos hasta que salga el dato de paro de hoy.
> 
> Los últimos viernes siempre son bajistas porque la mayoría de operadores no quiere quedarse abierto el fin de semana y para el lunes se anuncia tormenta de guano, al menos en principio.



Quedan 30m y no hemos superado los 11.600. Es hora de abrir cortos y no esta ni tonuel ni HL.

Asi que me voy a tirar yo a la piscina. Deseenme suerte.


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Quedan 30m y no hemos superado los 11.600. Es hora de abrir cortos y no esta ni tonuel ni HL.
> 
> Asi que me voy a tirar yo a la piscina. Deseenme suerte.



Pues yo de ti hubiera esperado a unos momentos antes (o después) del dato de paro USA que se va a dar ahora mismo a las 14:30.


----------



## Claca (6 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Quedan 30m y no hemos superado los 11.600. Es hora de abrir cortos y no esta ni tonuel ni HL.
> 
> Asi que me voy a tirar yo a la piscina. Deseenme suerte.



Con stop generoso por encima de los 650 es una buena operación. Además, si caemos desde aquí, creo que el rebote habrá finalizado y podrás sacar mucho partido a esos cortos.


----------



## Catacrack (6 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo de ti hubiera esperado a unos momentos antes (o después) del dato de paro USA que se va a dar ahora mismo a las 14:30.



Esto es como la F1 "Si pestañean se lo van a perder"

Ahora a rezar porque el paro salga realmente peor de lo esperado, aunque con noticias buenas tambien bajan. 

STOP ajustado y a verlas venir.

PD; HL, tonuel os echo en falta!!!


----------



## Sylar (6 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Esto es como la F1 "Si pestañean se lo van a perder"
> 
> Ahora a rezar porque el paro salga realmente peor de lo esperado, aunque con noticias buenas tambien bajan.
> 
> ...



La subida la hizo ya ayer, hoy toca bajar a no ser que el dato sea mucho mejor de lo esperado (-175k según bberg).
Suerte.


----------



## Claca (6 Nov 2009)

Aciertas!!!!!!!


----------



## Sylar (6 Nov 2009)

Felicidades a los premiados.


----------



## Catacrack (6 Nov 2009)

Dato muy malo de tasa de paro, cuidado, puede haber bajada grave de bolsas


----------



## Claca (6 Nov 2009)

Han barrido stops en el proceso, eso que no falte, claro. Se han superado por poco los máximos diarios y caída de 100 puntitos.

*Previsión: -175.000 y tasa de paro de 9,9%*

*Dato real: -190.000, paro 10,2 %*


----------



## chameleon (6 Nov 2009)

venga, vamos a hacer la onda c hasta los 1000


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2009)

Vaya pedazo de gap se han dejado, esto han de corregirlo, lo que me extraña mucho es que se hayan dejado un nivel de máximos por hacer, yo pretendía entrar en ese nivel porque lo tenía más que calculado y sin embargo se han quedado algo cerca pero no lo han 'pisado'.

Algo tiene que pasar aun esta tarde o al menos eso me parece a mi, de todas formas a las 16:00 hay otro dato fuerte.


----------



## Catacrack (6 Nov 2009)

Ahora es cuando me arrepiento de no haber metido mas carne en el asador.


----------



## Claca (6 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Ahora es cuando me arrepiento de no haber metido mas carne en el asador.



Más apalancamiento = stops mal colocados, nervios traicioneros. Mejor poco y de largo recorrido que mucho y efímero, que ya sabemos que no es lo mismo aguantar un mini hasta el stop razonable que 5.

Enhorabuena por haberle echado huevos antes, aquí tienes la recompensa.


----------



## carvil (6 Nov 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> venga, vamos a hacer la onda c hasta los 1000




Buenos mediodias 


Mi impresión es que todavía no toca la onda C

Primer soporte importante en el E-Mini 1048

Salu2


----------



## tonuel (6 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Quedan 30m y no hemos superado los 11.600. Es hora de abrir cortos y no esta ni tonuel ni HL.
> 
> Asi que me voy a tirar yo a la piscina. Deseenme suerte.



Ya estoy aquí... 





Cagüen la puta llago tarde.... jodeeeeeerrrrr..... :8:



Saludos :8:


----------



## Catacrack (6 Nov 2009)

Me estoy tocando viendo los futuros!!! y mis cortos en beneficios.


----------



## donpepito (6 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes....

Demasiado evidente... no me lo creo.... por cierto.... AIG con sustanciosos beneficios. XD


----------



## Sylar (6 Nov 2009)

no es tarde, aún queda guano.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Nov 2009)

Yo n puedo abrir mas cortos,estoy en una situacion compremetida con uno que abri estos dias y estoy en perdidas,no baja el joputaaaaa,menudos embolaos jajajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Nov 2009)

Sobre el paper trading que hice ayer, la cosa quedaría así:

Ariad comprada a 1,81 vendida a 1,88, 10k USD con un 3,86%= 386 USD - 30 USD comisión menos impuestos 18% tipo de cambio (pongamos 1,5) 195€ limpios...

Nos habríamos quedado comprados en HYTM a 0,40... pongo una orden de venta a 0,415 (3,75%)

En DPTR tras mirar el PM hubiéramos cancelado al orden de compra: -15 USD...

A ver qué hace hoy HYTM...

Hoy no haría ninguna operación porque los gaps van a ser a la baja.... y fuertes... esperaría al segundo dato y vería que hacer... probablemente orden de compra en DPTR a 1,09 (tiene buen volumen para tradear)


----------



## tonuel (6 Nov 2009)

Como mola el gráfico que se está marcando el ibex... 


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Nov 2009)

Vaya.
Puse una orden de venta del mini-ibex, a 11600. Solo ha llegado a 11590 asi que no se ha vendido. Y llego ahora y me lo encuentro en 11335.

¿Cómo se espera el dato de las 16:00? ¿Remontaremos?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vaya.
> Puse una orden de venta del mini-ibex, a 11600. Solo ha llegado a 11590 asi que no se ha vendido. Y llego ahora y me lo encuentro en 11335.
> 
> ¿Cómo se espera el dato de las 16:00? ¿Remontaremos?



Escapa insensata!
:cook:


----------



## donpepito (6 Nov 2009)

iBERIA lleva unos días recuperando desde los 1,8€ ... de nuevo rumores.. o quizás tocaba hacer dinero (agencias) ???


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Nov 2009)

Hola a todos,

Al parecer la subida de hoy está relacionada con el resultado de British.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Nov 2009)

El Ibex creo que tiene recorrido guanal hasta los 11250 si los rompe tontea un poco con 11250-11180... si baja más vendrá el guano del bueno.. a ver si me da tiempo de escapar de mis pilladas...


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Nov 2009)

Recuperamos algo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Recuperamos algo.



Pecata, a cuantos puntos juegas con el IBEX?

Estoy planteando una estrategia de ir con contratos de 10k a ganar 50 puntos por operacion.... en plan hacer 2 operaciones al día


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2009)

Hoy el nivel clave en el Stoxx es el 2775, si lo recupera es probable que nos vayamos al guano de nuevo a partir de ahí, ha sido mínimo durante toda la mañana y tras el gap del dato han aparecido precisamente en ese lugar.

No creo que hoy lo lleguemos a cerrar.


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

¿Nubarrones en el horizonte? :rolleye:

Peca, ¿en que punto estás larga?.

Luca, sea cual sea estrategia pruébala antes con los minis algunos meses... si es buena, ya ganarás más adelante.

Ains... ¿qué nos traerá el mercado yanki hoy? Me huele a sorpresa...

Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pecata, a cuantos puntos juegas con el IBEX?
> 
> Estoy planteando una estrategia de ir con contratos de 10k a ganar 50 puntos por operacion.... en plan hacer 2 operaciones al día



Ahora mismo tengo 1 mini (otras veces tengo 3 ó 4 pero ahora no tengo cash).
Entrada en 11265 (el miércoles 4)
Ahora está en 11415
Eso son 150 puntos de diferencia (150 euros).
No he hecho entradas y salidas intradía porque tenía que trabajar y no puedo estar pendiente, entonces lo dejo y que llegue hasta donde quiera. Mi intención era salir en 11600 y sacar 335 euros (Comisiones son 3,8 euros).

A mi me da un poco de miedo el grande... prefiero entrar con pequeños progresivamente, así si me equivoco con la tendencia, puedo recular. Con el grande... bufff, te juegas mucho, si fallas en la tendencia, te la das.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ahora mismo tengo 1 mini (otras veces tengo 3 ó 4 pero ahora no tengo cash).
> Entrada en 11265 (el miércoles 4)
> Ahora está en 11415
> Eso son 150 puntos de diferencia (150 euros).
> ...



Claro.. mi estrategia sería tipo tacita a tacita.. entrar con stop de 25 puntos, si no salta, y sube/baja 26 puntos, colocar stop profit, si salta pues nada, 250€ a la buchaca y vuelta a empezar.. si va bien pues ir moviendo el stop hasta que salte...

A los 3 meses se cierran claro.. igual para llevarlos más tiempo y sacarles partido habría que pillar los contratos al día de apertura para que tengan más spread con el subyacente..

(supongo que si cierran por ejemplo el viernes que viene pues estará muy parej con el contado.. y te durará sólo una semana, es correcto o me equivoco ¿¿??)


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> (supongo que si cierran por ejemplo el viernes que viene pues estará muy parej con el contado.. y te durará sólo una semana, es correcto o me equivoco ¿¿??)



Es lo que estoy intentando comprobar. Hoy hay una diferencia con el contado de -0,62%, me imagino que segun se va acercando el vencimiento, se van equiparando.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es lo que estoy intentando comprobar. Hoy hay una diferencia con el contado de -0,62%, me imagino que segun se va acercando el vencimiento, se van equiparando.



Sí los derivados al fin del periodo siempre coinciden en su valor con el subyacente (por lo menos eso estudié yo) lo que no sé es qué spread tienen cuando se lanzan los nuevos futuros...


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Nov 2009)

Weeeeee!! 2$ ...


----------



## Catacrack (6 Nov 2009)

Hoy es el dia anunciado por Mulder para salir corriendo de ARIA y no quedarnos pillados de por vida.

Que levanten la mano los que tengan pensando saltar!


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Hoy es el dia anunciado por Mulder para salir corriendo de ARIA y no quedarnos pillados de por vida.
> 
> Que levanten la mano los que tengan pensando saltar!



Ahora mismo con Aria en 2$ pierdo unos 1700$... no tengo mucha prisa por salir...


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Hoy es el dia anunciado por Mulder para salir corriendo de ARIA y no quedarnos pillados de por vida.
> 
> Que levanten la mano los que tengan pensando saltar!



Pues yo he visto los 2,00 USD así que no me muevo de momento.


----------



## donpepito (6 Nov 2009)

144k soltadas a 2.01USD... (NO HE SIDO, YO) XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ahora mismo con Aria en 2$ pierdo unos 1700$... no tengo mucha prisa por salir...



Yo ahora mismo en USD estoy a +0, pierdo sólo la diferencia del tipo de cambio...

Creo que un Stop si al final sube algo sería recomendable...


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 144k soltadas a 2.01USD... (NO HE SIDO, YO) XD



Mejor, los que no estén agusto que se vayan bajando por favor... jajaja
(Aprovechen que ahora subimos...)


----------



## donpepito (6 Nov 2009)

El sentimiento contrario... funciona! este es nuestro mulder!!!! XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 144k soltadas a 2.01USD... (NO HE SIDO, YO) XD



catacrack o tu sin duda...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Nov 2009)

LGND sube horrores... le pierdo un 10% ahora mismo... a ver si me puedo salir...


----------



## donpepito (6 Nov 2009)

Vaya trampa ... se intuía a leguas...


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Nov 2009)

Bueno... he aquí la sorpresa... Estaba clarísimo...

Me ha venido una conexión con el mercado (Style Kujire) que me ha dicho que iba pasar esto...

Ya se me corto la comunicación y no se que va a pasar... jajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Nov 2009)

A ver si voy parriba, de momento no me quejo:

LGND 2.03 +0.12 6.28% 
ARIA 2.00 +0.02 1.01% 
DPTR 1.14 0.00 0.00% 
HYTM 0.410 +0.010 2.55%


----------



## donpepito (6 Nov 2009)

Luca.. desde que te dije la señal de compra en GTXi... lleva +12% subida. XD


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2009)

Yo dije que se haría un máximo ayer a última hora o hoy al principio de la sesión, que nadie se fie, podría seguir subiendo algo más y de repente caerse.

Aunque esto hace que el objetivo quede más arriba.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Nov 2009)

En mi papertrading ya hos habríamos salido de HYTM, otros 195€ hoy...

La orden de DPTR no habría entrado por 0.01 lástima porque ya nos habríamos salido y obtenido otros 200 €...


Creo que está "comprobao" que se me da mejor el day trade...

Seguiré con operaciones en papel... con 200€ limpios por día para mí es un triunfazo....


----------



## Claca (6 Nov 2009)

Han aguantado los 400 del ibex. Yo sólo espero que hoy cierre por debajo de los 400 o por encima de los 700 para que veamos algo de movimiento, porque esto es tremendamente aburrido. Supongo que seguirán mareando >: (


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca.. desde que te dije la señal de compra en GTXi... lleva +12% subida. XD



Amigo DP sigo pensando que a 15 de Noviembre la acción de GTXI va a estar en 13 USD...

Pero claro.. hay que tener cash para operar....


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Nov 2009)

DP! Uno ha vendido -2,052,764 en Ariad!!! jurrr


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> DP! Uno ha vendido -2,052,764 en Ariad!!! jurrr



Pues eso es aguno que pilló unas cuantas en el ofrecimiento a empleados...

Estos Directivos...


----------



## donpepito (6 Nov 2009)

Si, pero eso fue el 30 de septiembre... que ahora no recuerdo el precio de cierre. XD


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Nov 2009)

Ay que gilipollas que soy. :XX:
Tenia puesta la orden de venta del mini a 11600, pero resulta que habia puesto otra a 11570 que se ha ejecutado, y yo pensando que estaba dentro, asi que no, que me he salido a las 14:30, sin saberlo, 300 EUR.
Que para mi, como dice Luca, también es mucho. Tengo que compensar la debacle gamesil.


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2009)

Que fieras! ya han cerrado el gap, así con un par...


----------



## donpepito (6 Nov 2009)

<table class="sortable" id="anyid" width="955"><tbody><tr class=" odd"><td name="tcol1" id="tcol1" nowrap="nowrap">2009-11-05</td><td name="tcol2" id="tcol2" nowrap="nowrap">*2009-09-30*</td><td name="tcol3" id="tcol3" style="text-align: left;" nowrap="nowrap"> 13F-HR</td><td name="tcol4" id="tcol4" style="text-align: left;">Ironwood Investment Management Llc</td><td name="tcol13" id="tcol13" style="text-align: left;">Institution</td><td name="tcol5" id="tcol5" nowrap="nowrap"> 627,643</td><td name="tcol9" id="tcol9" nowrap="nowrap">Sold Some</td><td name="tcol10" id="tcol10" nowrap="nowrap">-2,052,764</td><td name="tcol11" id="tcol11" nowrap="nowrap">-76.58 %</td><td name="tcol6" id="tcol6" nowrap="nowrap">$1,242,733</td><td name="tcol7" id="tcol7" nowrap="nowrap">$1,242,733</td><td name="tcol8" id="tcol8" nowrap="nowrap">$0</td><td name="tcol14" id="tcol14" sorttable_customkey="0.00" nowrap="nowrap">0.00 % </td><td name="tcol12" id="tcol12" nowrap="nowrap">$0</td><td name="tcol20" id="tcol20" nowrap="nowrap">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> <table class="sortable" id="anyid" width="955"><tbody><tr class=" odd"><td name="tcol1" id="tcol1" nowrap="nowrap">2009-11-05</td><td name="tcol2" id="tcol2" nowrap="nowrap">*2009-09-30*</td><td name="tcol3" id="tcol3" style="text-align: left;" nowrap="nowrap"> 13F-HR</td><td name="tcol4" id="tcol4" style="text-align: left;">Ironwood Investment Management Llc</td><td name="tcol13" id="tcol13" style="text-align: left;">Institution</td><td name="tcol5" id="tcol5" nowrap="nowrap"> 627,643</td><td name="tcol9" id="tcol9" nowrap="nowrap">Sold Some</td><td name="tcol10" id="tcol10" nowrap="nowrap">-2,052,764</td><td name="tcol11" id="tcol11" nowrap="nowrap">-76.58 %</td><td name="tcol6" id="tcol6" nowrap="nowrap">$1,242,733</td><td name="tcol7" id="tcol7" nowrap="nowrap">$1,242,733</td><td name="tcol8" id="tcol8" nowrap="nowrap">$0</td><td name="tcol14" id="tcol14" sorttable_customkey="0.00" nowrap="nowrap">0.00 % </td><td name="tcol12" id="tcol12" nowrap="nowrap">$0</td><td name="tcol20" id="tcol20" nowrap="nowrap">
> </td></tr></tbody></table>



A cuanto la llevaban estos mamones???


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> <table class="sortable" id="anyid" width="955"><tbody><tr class=" odd"><td name="tcol1" id="tcol1" nowrap="nowrap">2009-11-05</td><td name="tcol2" id="tcol2" nowrap="nowrap">*2009-09-30*</td><td name="tcol3" id="tcol3" style="text-align: left;" nowrap="nowrap"> 13F-HR</td><td name="tcol4" id="tcol4" style="text-align: left;">Ironwood Investment Management Llc</td><td name="tcol13" id="tcol13" style="text-align: left;">Institution</td><td name="tcol5" id="tcol5" nowrap="nowrap"> 627,643</td><td name="tcol9" id="tcol9" nowrap="nowrap">Sold Some</td><td name="tcol10" id="tcol10" nowrap="nowrap">-2,052,764</td><td name="tcol11" id="tcol11" nowrap="nowrap">-76.58 %</td><td name="tcol6" id="tcol6" nowrap="nowrap">$1,242,733</td><td name="tcol7" id="tcol7" nowrap="nowrap">$1,242,733</td><td name="tcol8" id="tcol8" nowrap="nowrap">$0</td><td name="tcol14" id="tcol14" sorttable_customkey="0.00" nowrap="nowrap">0.00 % </td><td name="tcol12" id="tcol12" nowrap="nowrap">$0</td><td name="tcol20" id="tcol20" nowrap="nowrap">
> </td></tr></tbody></table>




A ¿qué al final es esa la fecha que importa? Mira por donde...


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Nov 2009)

Las ENMD han seguido hoy otra pauta: no han abierto con gap al alza, sino al revés, aunque ahora van subiendo. Será que están perdiendo gas.

Estan a punto de alcanzar el cierre de ayer, a ver ahí, si siguen hacia arriba o hacia abajo.

Como me he picado con este valor...


----------



## Catacrack (6 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Que fieras! ya han cerrado el gap, así con un par...



Dimelo a mi, que tube que cerrar los cortos ganando 4 duros cuando 5m despues del dato del paro ganaba un buen pellizco.


----------



## donpepito (6 Nov 2009)

ONTy sigue su recuperación.... ... el 30 de septiembre (ARIAd) hubo spikes... 2.21USD ...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Las ENMD han seguido hoy otra pauta: no han abierto con gap al alza, sino al revés, aunque ahora van subiendo. Será que están perdiendo gas.
> 
> Estan a punto de alcanzar el cierre de ayer, a ver ahí, si siguen hacia arriba o hacia abajo.
> 
> Como me he picado con este valor...



Peca, cuando abren con gap a la baja pero leve es bueno, y más teniendo gaps al alza sin cerrar... a media sesión despegarán.. yo le metería un intradía de los de mi sistema raro...


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Las ENMD han seguido hoy otra pauta: no han abierto con gap al alza, sino al revés, aunque ahora van subiendo. Será que están perdiendo gas.
> 
> Estan a punto de alcanzar el cierre de ayer, a ver ahí, si siguen hacia arriba o hacia abajo.
> 
> Como me he picado con este valor...



Esas las vi en 0.97 al principio de la sesión y las hubiera comprado si hubiera tenido pasta... Hoy estaba inspirado... jajaja

Enhorabuena por esos 300 euretes...Ahora ¿toca esperar otro bajón no?


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Nov 2009)

Los guanos para el Lunes me parece a mi


----------



## donpepito (6 Nov 2009)

CXM... están preparando una buena subida... no voy a comprar+


----------



## Catacrack (6 Nov 2009)

HL sigues corto en Mapfre ? Porque hoy tiene pinta de +5%


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Esas las vi en 0.97 al principio de la sesión y las hubiera comprado si hubiera tenido pasta... Hoy estaba inspirado... jajaja
> 
> Enhorabuena por esos 300 euretes...Ahora ¿toca esperar otro bajón no?



Wata, como iba subiendo he abierto otro en 11470, a ver si lo cierro hoy y le invito a mi recién-marido a cenar por ahí, que dice que paso más tiempo con vosotros que con él... :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Nov 2009)

La están despezando ...glub

American International Group, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (6 Nov 2009)

Voy a por (los) niños... cuando venga... que estemos como ahora... o mejor. XD


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Wata, como iba subiendo he abierto otro en 11470, a ver si lo cierro hoy y le invito a mi recién-marido a cenar por ahí, que dice que paso más tiempo con vosotros que con él... :rolleye:



Y no le falta razón al pobre jaja Pero vamos al ritmo que vas... no se, un fin de semana en algún Parador... o en algún Spa de Galicia... 

Pero bueno... al menos no se quejará de esposa pesada... jaja
De todas formas, eso con un achuchón se le pasa.

Un saludo


----------



## Sylar (6 Nov 2009)

¿Qué ha pasado? ¿Quien se ha llevado el guano?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> HL sigues corto en Mapfre ? Porque hoy tiene pinta de +5%



Que era broma!!!
Ya me gustaria estar corto en mapfre,donde estoy me tienen cojido por los 00 ::


----------



## Catacrack (6 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado? ¿Quien se ha llevado el guano?



Yo queria que tonuel certificara y un poco mas y termino perdiendo pasta. Aqui los datos se los pasan por donde les da la gana.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Nov 2009)

Los valores del ibex son una mierda,a no ser SAN,TEL,Ibertrola o BBVA hay que entrar o salir a trozos,vaya guarreria.


----------



## Catacrack (6 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Que era broma!!!
> Ya me gustaria estar corto en mapfre,donde estoy me tienen cojido por los 00 ::



Pero cuentamelo ya, que tengo cash para abrir unos largos!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Nov 2009)

Si es que os empeñáis en ir contra tendencia y claro...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Nov 2009)

Esto lo tienen que tirar abajo,esta todo dios alcista,si no lo mueven no ganan,son listos como robocs


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Los valores del ibex son una mierda,a no ser SAN,TEL,Ibertrola o BBVA hay que entrar o salir a trozos,vaya guarreria.



Más razón que un santo...

Es un casino


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si es que os empeñáis en ir contra tendencia y claro...



Realmente lo que tenemos hoy es un lateral con un agujero hacia abajo, pero nada más.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Wata, como iba subiendo he abierto otro en 11470, a ver si lo cierro hoy y le invito a mi recién-marido a cenar por ahí, que dice que paso más tiempo con vosotros que con él... :rolleye:



Dile que deje de quejarse, que cuando te hagas rica ya tendrás timepo de estar con él en el yate...

Y que se ponga a recoger la casa y hacer la cena, que le das 50€ de las ganancias del día.... XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Más razón que un santo...
> 
> Es un casino



A mi me estan vacilando,ponme una postura aqui,luego la quito,luego pongo una orden gorda arriba para que no me baje.... a mi no me tocan los 00 mas,ahi se queda hasta dentro de un año.

PD: Como suben mis onty,las verdad es que las tendre que esperar como un gilipollas entre a 5,78...hay que joderse.

Recordad siempre,hombres contra maquinas...


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Nov 2009)

HL, ¿saliste de Ariad al final?


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Nov 2009)

Ay que perdemos los 11500.
Y yo me quedo sin cena.

P.D. ARIA 1,97, mayday, mayday


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> HL, ¿saliste de Ariad al final?



Cuidado que se da la vuelta... -0,51% ahora..


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> HL, ¿saliste de Ariad al final?



Si,perdia un 25% y no me queria quedar pillado como en Onty que perdia el 50% :vomito:
Si las tienes compradas sobre los 1,80 puedes aguantar mas,yo las tenia a 2,23


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Si,perdia un 25% y no me queria quedar pillado como en Onty que perdia el 50% :vomito:
> Si las tienes compradas sobre los 1,80 puedes aguantar mas,yo las tenia a 2,23



Yo a 2,50. :´(


----------



## carvil (6 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Realmente lo que tenemos hoy es un lateral con un agujero hacia abajo, pero nada más.



: ienso:



Salu2


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 Nov 2009)

El oro pasa los 1100$ me voy a poner largo....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El oro pasa los 1100$ me voy a poner largo....



HL, no lo hagas.. mejor compra futuros de petróleo.... cada vez que te pones largo en algo, se va al guano...


----------



## Sylar (6 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Realmente lo que tenemos hoy es un lateral con un agujero hacia abajo, pero nada más.



¿Lo cualo? ¿Donde está el agujero?


----------



## carvil (6 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> ¿Lo cualo? ¿Donde está el agujero?




A su debido momento :rolleye:


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (6 Nov 2009)

Jopeee.... siempre hacen lo mismo en esta franja horaria... menudos mam....


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> ¿Lo cualo? ¿Donde está el agujero?



En el Stoxx cuando ha salido el dato de paro se ha bajado fuerte y luego se ha subido hasta la misma zona donde estaba antes del dato, a eso le llamo el 'agujero' 

En mi modesta opinión hay mucha debilidad hoy para subir, no se está llegando a los objetivos que tenía por arriba para meterme corto hoy, aunque de vez en cuando están dando subidones para vender más caro y barrer cortos.

Esa es la impresión que me estoy llevando hoy.


----------



## donpepito (6 Nov 2009)

ARIAd.. tiene que subir de nuevo a los 2.06USD ... están echando a gacelas de ayer.

ONTy... está subiendo y la controlan las mismas agencias.


----------



## eduenca (6 Nov 2009)

De nuevo se comprueba que los que calcularon los escenarios de los test de estrés eran demasiado optimistas:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Nov 2009)

Como se nota que hay mucho vividor...

Los viernes las 19:30 y sigo trabajando!!!

A ver si el Nasdaq mejora mi situación... o por lo menos no me empobrece más...


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Nov 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> De nuevo se comprueba que los que calcularon los escenarios de los test de estrés eran demasiado optimistas:



Bueno también hay que tener en cuenta la duración de la recesión y tal y como van las cosas no va a durar mucho más. Esto significará creación de empleos y esperemos que recorte de la morosidad.

Tenemos a las odiadas ( :XX: ) Arias en positivo... por mi con que cierren en 2.02 o .03 estaría contentísimo.

Y mis Hytm igual... en positivo, pero con un volumen de pena... ¿estarán esperando a los resultados para dar alguna noticia?. A mi ya me tienen hasta los eggs... quizás eso sea bueno jajaja

Peca, hoy si hay cena ¿no?

Se que es una ilusión pero si acabáramos por encima de los 1080... sería buenísimo técnicamente (eso he leído  ).


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Nov 2009)

Ahora te lo confirma Burney Wata... aunque últimamente parece liado...

Y con lo que le puse de los fundamentales lo líe un poco... XD

Puede que se mueva muy fuerte ARIA al cierre y acabe en 2,10 para vete tu a saber como acabar el lunes...

Si ;ulder nos cuenta un poco como influye la luna el lunes...


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ahora te lo confirma Burney Wata... aunque últimamente parece liado...
> 
> Y con lo que le puse de los fundamentales lo líe un poco... XD
> 
> ...



No se yo en?... me parece demasiado... ten en cuenta que muchos venderán hoy.

¿Que pasa? jurrr como subee... ánimos en 3 o 4 días así y dejo de perder... jajaja


----------



## donpepito (6 Nov 2009)

Como que demasiado... paquete de 200k ahora! 2.09USD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes, que tal el día?

ARIAd 2.11$...

Saludos....

PD: Luego os subo una gráfica muy interesante del Ibex (interesante para el guanazo). ahora estoy jugando con la sobrina! (3 años)


----------



## donpepito (6 Nov 2009)

En el Nasdaq... vamos bien por ahora... ARIAd se toma con tranquilidad las subidas... estamos recuperando... la profecia de Mulder va tomando forma. XDDDDDDD


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En el Nasdaq... vamos bien por ahora... ARIAd se toma con tranquilidad las subidas... estamos recuperando... la profecia de Mulder va tomando forma. XDDDDDDD



¿no decía que era subida fuerte y luego pa abajo?

ya me pierdo 8:


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2009)

Pues vaya con la profecía que hice, aunque no se puede negar que el timing lo llevo muy controlado, tal vez tenga que hacer como HL ir al contrario de lo que pienso


----------



## donpepito (6 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ARIAd.. tiene que subir de nuevo a los 2.06USD ... están echando a gacelas de ayer.
> 
> ONTy... está subiendo y la controlan las mismas agencias.




Unas horas +tarde... 2.12USD ARIAd 20:31h

Los MMs son como de la familia a estas alturas .... conocemos lo que piensan.....


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2009)

Un último pensamiento apocalíptico que voy a hacer sobre Aria.

- El sistema daba señal para mañana dia 7 de noviembre.
- Se trataba de un máximo.
- Hoy se han cumplido todos los condicionantes del sistema.
- Normalmente lo que cae un fin de semana se suele manifestar el viernes, aunque no siempre es así.
- Técnicamente el peligro aun no ha pasado y lo que predecía el sistema se ha cumplido a rajatabla, ahora falta ver que ocurre el lunes que viene.

Por cierto, me alegro por todos aquellos que lleven Aria, de verdad, creo que ya habeis sufrido bastante y si el lunes sigue subiendo me seguiré alegrando. Pero sigo pensando que hay que fijar un stop y los que tengan beneficios ahora mismo lo tienen mejor que en dias anteriores para ponerlo no demasiado cerca y arriesgar menos la posición.


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Un último pensamiento apocalíptico que voy a hacer sobre Aria.
> 
> - El sistema daba señal para mañana dia 7 de noviembre.
> - Se trataba de un máximo.
> ...



Bueno, si yo estuviera en beneficios, digamos en 1.80, si bajará de 2$ vendía, ya volvería a comprar si vuelve a subir. Pero como no lo estoy a tener paciencia... jaja

Pasad buen fin de semana


----------



## donpepito (6 Nov 2009)

Merece la pena el riesgo... desde agosto... hemos visto pasar los 2.9USD en septiembre.... pero todos sabiamos de antemano que no iba a seguir subiendo eternamente.

Diciembre se presenta un mes interesante, principios, mediados y finales... tendremos noticias para seguir subiendo.

Luego los rumores de MERCK, que tiene dinero disponible para comprar smallcaps.... nos encontraremos con el dilema de siempre... vender o mantener... XD

Suerte a todos los que decidan quedarse hasta el final del viaje.


----------



## Efren (6 Nov 2009)

por fin dejo de ver números rojos en aria :ouch:

PD: Porsche Boxster Spyder 2010 &mdash; Mundoautomotor México


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Nov 2009)

Parece que el último movimiento es un pullback a la directriz alcista de todo el rebote... habrá que ver que hace en los próximos días...







Saludos... y por cierto ARIAd a 2.15$


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2009)

Enhorabuena a los ARIAd-eros.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Nov 2009)

¡¡¡Ariad a 2,17!!! Que emoción.
Solo me faltan 0,33 para dejar de ver números rojos...


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡¡¡Ariad a 2,17!!! Que emoción.
> Solo me faltan 0,33 para dejar de ver números rojos...



Yo casi lloro... tengo mil compradas a 2.17 jajaja


----------



## Apilapalés (6 Nov 2009)

Burney dijo:


> por cierto, si estais aburridos echad un ojo al gráfico de SOS... en 1,70 tiene un soporte considerable... no estaría mal probar una entradilla en 1,7x con stop en 1,6x... yo acabo de dejar una _comprilla_ en 1,75.



Hola.. ¿Cómo calculas el soporte...? Es que yo sólo veo record de inmersión ienso: incluso quiebra en plan La Seda.

A lo mejor me animo, pero no + de 1000 accs.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Nov 2009)

Efren dijo:


> por fin dejo de ver números rojos en aria :ouch:
> 
> PD: Porsche Boxster Spyder 2010 &mdash; Mundoautomotor México



Oye, oye, que eso no es un yate.


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Nov 2009)

¿ Hay alguien que no esté aguantando la respiración ?

Dios... buen día... y sino fuera perdiendo ya sería la caña jajaja


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿ Hay alguien que no esté aguantando la respiración ?
> 
> Dios... buen día... y sino fuera perdiendo ya sería la caña jajaja



Ja ja ja yo creo que estamos todos pegados a la pantalla viendo la cotización como si fuera un partido de futbol. Aunque esto es más emocionante...


----------



## donpepito (6 Nov 2009)

No ha estado nada mal... los 2.20USD tocados... 3M negociados...


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Nov 2009)

Aquí Yahoo resume muy bien que es lo que hace esta Pharma:

Google Traductor

He dejado el enlace traducido porque no se lee mal... y es un tocho... jaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Puede que se mueva muy fuerte ARIA al cierre y acabe en 2,10 para vete tu a saber como acabar el lunes...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Efren (7 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Oye, oye, que eso no es un yate.



yo no quiero yate, os lo dejo para vosotros


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Nov 2009)

Efren dijo:


> yo no quiero yate, os lo dejo para vosotros



Incauto...  ¿tu sabes cuantos pivones entran dentro de un Yate? Ains... si es que no aprendemos... jajaja

¿Al final alguien entró en SOS? Hay noticias en el economista para calentarla...

Luca, al menos para mi, el objetivo es no caer de 2.10, si no bajáramos de 2.14 ya sería fantástico y si sube pffff me ahorro el adjetivo .

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Nov 2009)

Os escribo mi impresión de lo que pasará en el mercado teniendo en cuenta al S&P500...







Veo dos opciones posibles:
-Hacer una onda quinta "normal" que acabe por encima del 1100 y se estrelle en el 112x con la tendencia bajista principal.
-Hacer un fallo de quinta, sin superar el nivel 1100, lo cual nos dejaría el mismo recuento y además un HCH con cabeza en 1100, y un objetivo mínimo de 960 (sería la onda1 de C)

En las dos opciones (ahora que se ve claramente la onda4), traspasar la línea que une los finales de las ondas 2 y 4 sería la confirmación del guano (Línea de no retorno en el gráfico).

Saludos...

PD: Si la onda5 fuese igual que la onda1, nos podríamos ir hasta los 1170, lo cual desconcertaría mucho, ya que se sobrepasarían los niveles fibo50% y la línea de tendencia bajista primaria...


----------



## Mulder (8 Nov 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Vamos a hacerle un up dominical al hilo que se ha ido a la 6a página 

He estado analizando el mercado este fin de semana, no solo índices sino también acciones, y he encontrado algunas coincidencias con lo sucedido con Aria (que me extrañó mucho lo que hizo) aunque lo sucedido en el Stoxx esta semana también me ha tenido un poco con la mosca tras la oreja.

Este viernes pasado el Stoxx bajó un par de veces y se recuperó auto'mágicamente' de esas bajadas, también ocurrió que tenía un máximo sobre el que la cotización tenía que pasar antes de empezar a caer y al final no se llegó en toda la jornada. Finalmente me he desarrollado un programa que analiza lo que ocurre cuando hay un tick (30 segundos en mi caso) con más de 10.000 contratos de volumen y he descubierto cosas muy interesantes.

Por ejemplo, he visto como los leoncios empezaron a comprar una semana después tras el rebote y no en ese mismo momento, también he podido comprobar que los leoncios andan vendiendo desde el final de agosto a saco y sin que se note mucho, a pesar de que la cotización aun siguió subiendo.

Sin embargo esta semana han comprado, aunque durante el dia 4 y 5 volvieron a vender agresivamente y al final del viernes empezaron a comprar de nuevo tímidamente. Aun es pronto para decirlo y sería adecuado esperar a ver que hacen este lunes, pero parece que el mercado esté girando y se podría decir que los leoncios entrarán al mercado esta semana.

Otras razones que me hacen pensar esto son, por ejemplo, que TEF está en máximos y el dia 5 tenía una señal bajista similar a la de Aria, este viernes arrancó con un buen gap, el fallo repetido de mi sistema en la dirección me hace pensar que algo en el mercado no está funcionando como debe, lo cual estaría anticipando un giro agresivo al alza.

Finalmente un análisis de este posible rebote me da que el dia 17 o 18 de noviembre el Stoxx podría alcanzar de nuevo su máximo en 2953, algo similar a lo que le podría pasar al S&P, ya que las fechas de máximos y mínimos son las mismas. Si mañana el Stoxx aguanta bien por encima de 2790 hay muchas posibilidades de que se consiga este objetivo en esta fecha.

Y una última especulación, el año pasado en el dia 18 de noviembre se hizo un doble suelo y el día 21 fue el mínimo absoluto de 2008, este año podríamos hacer lo mismo en las mismas fechas pero con un doble techo y un máximo.

Ahora a ver que pasa.


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2009)

Mulder, llevan tiempo distribuyendo como cosacos.

A muy corto plazo lo podrán mover por los alrededores de los objetivos que indicas, pero estamos en ciernes de una buena caída que se puede llevar al Eurostock a los niveles de 2200.

Estoy de acuerdo en que lo van a levantar un poco más para pillar más gacelas, pero no lo llevarán muy lejos.


----------



## Mulder (8 Nov 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Mulder, llevan tiempo distribuyendo como cosacos.
> 
> A muy corto plazo lo podrán mover por los alrededores de los objetivos que indicas, pero estamos en ciernes de una buena caída que se puede llevar al Eurostock a los niveles de 2200.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo en que lo van a levantar un poco más para pillar más gacelas, pero no lo llevarán muy lejos.



Fíjate bien en lo que he dicho antes, llevan desde final de agosto distribuyendo y sin embargo se hicieron varios nuevos máximos desde ese momento, aunque lo cierto es que ya no se subía como antes.

Me temo que ahora va a suceder lo mismo, aquí tienes un gráfico que confirma aun más mis sospechas, los grandes especuladores no tenían tantas posiciones abiertas desde noviembre del año pasado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Acabo de tener un sueño, me he despertado y he ido a tomar un vaso de agua...

El sueño era tan claro, que me ha obligado a buscar noticias:

Luz verde en la Cámara de Representantes a la reforma sanitaria | Estados Unidos | elmundo.es

Tras más de cuatro décadas de repetidos fracasos, el pleno de la Cámara de Representantes aprobó a última hora del sábado una propuesta de ley sobre la reforma sanitaria con 220 votos a favor, y 215 en contra. En una votación considerada histórica, todos los legisladores republicanos votaron en bloque contra la medida (sólo uno la apoyó), a la que también se opusieron 39 legisladores demócratas de perfil centrista.

La votación se produjo después de más de cinco horas de debate en el hemiciclo, que se puso de manifiesto las profundas divergencias que separan a republicanos y demócratas. Mientras los republicanos criticaron el elevado coste de la reforma -estimado en un 750.000 millones de euros en los próximos diez años-, y aseguraron que acabará provocando una subida del déficit público y los impuestos, los demócratas resaltaron su naturaleza histórica, y el hecho que permitirá que la práctica totalidad de la ciudadanía cuente con un seguro médico.

"Aprobaremos la reforma", había pronosticado con un tono optimista la presidenta de la Cámara, Nancy Pelosi, un personaje clave en el proceso de negociación sobre el contenido de la reforma. Pelosi tuvo que emplearse a fondo el sábado por la mañana para resolver la enésima crisis que amenazaba con abortar la reforma.

Se trataba de la exigencia de unos 40 demócratas anti-abortistas de que la propuesta, que consta de unas 2.000 páginas, incluyera una cláusula que garantizara que no se dedicarían fondos públicos para financiar abortos. A última hora, y con el 'suspense' propio de un filme de Alfred Hitchcock, se introdujo una enmienda patrocinada por el legislador Bart Stupak que permitió superar este obstáculo, no sin levantar las iras de los congresistas favorables al aborto.

El texto final impulsado por Pelosi incluye los puntos de mayor consenso entorno a la reforma, como la prohibición a las compañías privadas de rechazar a clientes ya enfermos, y un mandato obligatorio a todos los individuos para que contraten una póliza de salud, de forma que no exista ningún ciudadano sin cobertura. Para aquellas personas de renta baja que ahora no pueden sufragar el coste de una póliza privada, habrá subsidios públicos.

Asimismo, también recoge la medida que más controversia ha generado en el debate sanitario, la llamada “opción pública”, que consiste en una expansión de la sanidad pública que permitirá a las personas que no están cubiertas elegir si prefieren contratar un plan público o uno de privado.
Apoyo de Obama

Para dar un espaldarazo a los esfuerzos de Pelosi, el presidente Obama realizó una inusual visita por la mañana al Capitolio. Obama, que pretende convertir la reforma sanitaria en uno de los sellos de su presidencia, instó a los congresistas “a dar respuesta al llamamiento de la Historia y votar a favor de la reforma”.

Tras la votación de la Cámara de Representante, toda la atención se centrará ahora en el Senado, cuyo pleno se espera que en los próximos días vote sobre su propia propuesta de ley de reforma sanitaria. Habida cuenta del perfil más centrista de la institución, lo más probable es que su proyecto sea menos ambiciosa. Entonces, se deberá formar un comité conjunto entre ambas cámaras del Congreso para armonizar sus propuestas.

En caso de completarse con éxito este complejo proceso legislativo, se habrá conseguido transformar profundamente un sector que representa casi una quinta parte de la economía del país, es decir, un 17% del PIB, y que afecta de forma directa las vidas de todos los ciudadanos norteamericanos. Los EEUU son el único país del mundo occidental en el que un sector importante de la población no posee un seguro médico, a pesar de ser el que dedica más recursos a la sanidad.

Qué va a pasar dentro de 12 horas?

Nos vamos a forrar?

Nos vamos a comer un colín?

No se si vender las HYTM porque en el sueño se iban a los 0,05 USD...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Nov 2009)

Buenos días, abrimos con gap al alza en el Ibex: 11580-11654

El oro desbocado 1107$ el petróleo acercándose a los 80$ y el $ desplomándose contra en €, casi 1,5

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2009)

A los buenos días!

Tal y como indicaban los análisis hoy hemos empezado el día muy por encima de 2790 en el Stoxx y TEF está que se sale subiendo como la espuma y, probablemente, arrastrando al Ibex.

Ahora el problema es saber si cerrarán el gap o no, porque se les ve pocas ganas de cerrarlo, aunque sería deseable un pequeño pull-back a la zona de resistencias que hemos pasado hoy en el inicio de la sesión.

En el Stoxx veo dos zonas donde es posible el pull-back una en 2803 y otra en 2797.


----------



## tonuel (9 Nov 2009)

Fumando espero al guano que yo quiero... ::



Saludos ::


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Fumando espero al guano que yo quiero... ::
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos ::



Déjalo para otra semanita, que espero subidones en esta semana


----------



## until (9 Nov 2009)

Buenos Días!

El tipo de cambio EUR/USD vuelve hoy a coquetear con el 1,50.

Las alegrias de subidas en las acciones americanas se ven mermadas por el tipo de cambio, en fin......

Un saludo!


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2009)

Aria en el PM sube el 5,53%


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Aria en el PM sube el 5,53%



Donde lo ves?

El PM que yo sepa empieza a las 8.30 Am...

Yo estoy acojonado con lo que han votado previamente, o nos sube al infinito o nos comemos un guapo de 2 pares de 0_0...

Si va a subir fuerte.. tendremos una jugadita rompestops de por lo menos un 4%...para luego subir como un cohete de nuevo...

Hoy es un buen día para hacer unas operaciones con la tecnica luca...


----------



## until (9 Nov 2009)

Luca Aqui!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

until dijo:


> Luca Aqui!



No nos flipemos... son 200 acciones.. me parece amí que vamos a tener un serio gap a la baja..

Pre-Market 
Time (ET) Pre-Market 
Price Pre-Market 
Share Volume 
05:17 $ 2.29 200 

Qué temprano no? a las 5:17 am.. ¿¿?? nunca lo había visto moverse tan temprano...


Pecata aprovecha el bajón para hacer media que esta semana igual te puedes salir...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No nos flipemos... son 200 acciones.. me parece amí que vamos a tener un serio gap a la baja..
> 
> Pre-Market
> Time (ET) Pre-Market
> ...



Pues si, un volumen ridículo 

Lo veía en el Google Finance y no aparece el volumen


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2009)

Por si alguien busca en que entrar del Nasdaq:

Synta Pharmaceuticals Corp. - Google Finance

edito: No la veo tan bien como veia a las ENMD, pero está en máximos tras hacer un lateral bastante largo y parece estar despuntando, aunque de momento las entradas de dinero son modestas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

1 eur = 1.5005 usd +0.01690 (1.139%)


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

Buenos días ^^!

Luca... lo de Hytm es una pesadilla no un sueño jajaja

Las Arias, bueno... JPM le ha dado un precio objetivo de 6 dolares y Barclays de 7$.
Ahora mismo se piden a 2.30 y se ofrecen a 2.40.

Lo del Dolar pues si... medio putada, porque el Real no baja el cabrón así que me putean por partida doble jajaja

Ta después


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^^!
> 
> Luca... lo de Hytm es una pesadilla no un sueño jajaja
> 
> ...



Hola Wata, lo del precio objetivo, cuando se llega entorno a su 50% recorta bastante, por lo que si toca 3,XX las vendo toas..

Gracias por la info...

El dollar se deprecia que es la leche.. están haciendo el agosto en el Forex... y el oro ni hablemos....

Petroleo sube a ver mis DPTR...


----------



## until (9 Nov 2009)

Wataru donde has visto lo del precio objetivo de la JPM!


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

until dijo:


> Wataru donde has visto lo del precio objetivo de la JPM!



By Bloomberg Data
Nov. 9 (Bloomberg) -- Ariad Pharmaceuticals Inc (ARIA US) was raised to
"Overweight" from "Neutral" at JPMorgan by equity analyst Cory Kasimov. The
12-month target price is $6.00 per share

Yahoo es tu amigo inocho:

Un saludo...

Pero mi opinión es que son minucias... solo vendería si llevara un buen pico antes de Enero, por el tema fiscal (Aprovechando que voy en perdidas...) para recomprar el mismo día o siguientes...

Yo estoy en bolsa tratando de hacerme un cartera que me permita un poco de tranquilidad... así que por ganarme unos céntimos tradeando no me voy a desvivir...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Señores que esto se empieza a animar...

Pre-Market 
Time (ET) Pre-Market 
Price Pre-Market 
Share Volume 
06:45 $ 2.40 1,500 
06:39 $ 2.40 500 
06:39 $ 2.40 100 
06:39 $ 2.40 500 
06:39 $ 2.40 1,000 
05:17 $ 2.29 200


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> By Bloomberg Data
> 
> 
> Yo estoy en bolsa tratando de hacerme un cartera que me permita un poco de tranquilidad... así que por ganarme unos céntimos tradeando no me voy a desvivir...




Tranquilidad???

Y llevas NASDAQ?



Llevas una cartera para intentar forrarte mentirosillo :XX:


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tranquilidad???
> 
> Y llevas NASDAQ?
> 
> ...



Juuuuass me has pillado jaja.

Con 11 mil euros invertidos (unos 17 mil dolares) en acciones para abuelos... me muero sin ver beneficios...

No es coña Luca... yo consigo reunir tus famosos 100 mil, bueno en mi caso sobre 120... y me voy a Sudamérica. Ya tengo los contactos, para saber invertir con cabeza... todo es tener el tiempo y el dinero y dedicarme el resto de mis días a "intentar" procrear mucho jajaja


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes...


Como cambian las cosas en solo unos días... XDDDD

La señal... ha sido el agorero de la semana pasada ... estaba claro!

Suerte a todos los inversores del Nasdaq.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juuuuass me has pillado jaja.
> 
> Con 11 mil euros invertidos (unos 17 mil dolares) en acciones para abuelos... me muero sin ver beneficios...
> 
> No es coña Luca... yo consigo reunir tus famosos 100 mil, bueno en mi caso sobre 120... y me voy a Sudamérica. Ya tengo los contactos, para saber invertir con cabeza... todo es tener el tiempo y el dinero y dedicarme el resto de mis días a "intentar" procrear mucho jajaja



Es una idea estupenda, con 100k eres el puto amo en sudamerica... pero si vas de normal...

Si quieres vivir en sitios cool mejor te quedas en España....

Tengo amigos Venezonalos y se han venido a currar aquí.. ahora uno de ellos volvió a la patria ya que consiguió un "cargo" leñero en cervezas Polar...

Eso sí, va con coche blindado por ahí...

Si quieres vivir en un sitio normal y montar nus negocietes vives DPm pero ojo, que no se te note que tienes un duro... ya sabes, sin reloj, en camiseta, con barba de 2 semanas.. que pienses que eres un perroflauta y aún así te la juegas...


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes...
> 
> 
> Como cambian las cosas en solo unos días... XDDDD
> ...



Yep, yep ... que rápido pensamos en yates y porches... jajaja

Que se le va hacer, no lo podemos evitar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes...
> 
> 
> Como cambian las cosas en solo unos días... XDDDD
> ...



Tengamos prudencia, no han cambiado las cosas tanto... que sólo llevo 6400 acciones... no tengo para un porsche como "ustec"

Y si tuviera 10 veces el dinero para comprármelo, tampoco lo haría...

Soy un capitalista-austero (tipo raro de perroflauta)


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Ejmm... yo no aspiro a un porsche ... ARIAd es una inversión social... de momento las cosas materiales... no me llenan, afortunadamente... me las puedo permitir.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Es una idea estupenda, con 100k eres el puto amo en sudamerica... pero si vas de normal...
> 
> Si quieres vivir en sitios cool mejor te quedas en España....
> 
> ...



Joder es que en Venezuela te puedes hacer rico... pero a que coste pfff... paso la verdad.

Hace un par de años estuve unas horas en Venezuela y te juro que solo deseaba que saliera ya mi vuelo, que gente más antipática... venía de Colombia donde el respeto y cordialidad eran la norma, al menos de boquilla...

Yo me movería por Argentina (he estado 4 veces) y Paraguay... donde siendo sincero, por ser Español... ya tienes puntos ganados. Es así... sin entrar en polémicas.

Y que pivas pffffffff jajaja

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ejmm... yo no aspiro a un porsche ... ARIAd es una inversión social... de momento las cosas materiales... no me llenan, afortunadamente... me las puedo permitir.



Jaja nooo.

Yo me refería a las plusvalías latentes, a "ustec" le llega ya para un cayenne seguro... amí ni para una derbi senda.. a eso me refería...

Amí verdaderamente, no me llena el poseer, si no el poder que te dá la capacidad de hacerlo, su seguridad y estabilidad...

(erótica del poder lo llaman)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Joder es que en Venezuela te puedes hacer rico... pero a que coste pfff... paso la verdad.
> 
> Hace un par de años estuve unas horas en Venezuela y te juro que solo deseaba que saliera ya mi vuelo, que gente más antipática... venía de Colombia donde el respeto y cordialidad eran la norma, al menos de boquilla...
> 
> ...




Si es por mujeres date un paseo por Rumanía o la República Checa...

Aunque Lituania es un auténtico shock... (son guapísimas cultas e inteligentes...) sobre todo porque hay muchas mas mujeres que hombres, y los hombres se dedican a beber... las mujeres se quejan de lo difícil que es conocer hombres casarse y tal...


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Yeah.... pero la erotica del poder... va ligada a la politica... y últimamente... solo se destapan casos de corrupción. XD


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Confirmo lo de las checas... el 90% altas, delgadas.... y rubias... como tanto gusta por aquí .... XD


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Wataru... estoy ahora en un proyecto de iluminación y me acaban de traer estos juguetes:

LED Outdoor Lighting Fixture - Philips ColorReach Powercore


----------



## tonuel (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ejmm... yo no aspiro a un porsche ... ARIAd es una inversión social... de momento las cosas materiales... no me llenan, afortunadamente... me las puedo permitir.



Los porsches son de nuevos ricos paletos... 


Saludos 8:


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si es por mujeres date un paseo por Rumanía o la República Checa...
> 
> Aunque Lituania es un auténtico shock... (son guapísimas cultas e inteligentes...) sobre todo porque hay muchas mas mujeres que hombres, y los hombres se dedican a beber... las mujeres se quejan de lo difícil que es conocer hombres casarse y tal...



No me van las del este, ni por estética ni personalidad... me parecen bonitas, pero no se... no me veo yo con una rusa... además mi inglés hablado es un estilo al Siux... jajaja

Ni las asiáticas... en Japón son guapísimas (algunas) pero tan tontas... es aplicable a todas las asiáticas que ha conocido...

Me hace una gracia tremenda ver a las japos, vestidas de Channel... con sus super tacones y caminando como patos mareados...

Yo me quedo o con las españolas o sudamericanas, que me sepan dar coba jajay que cuando yo diga que no... al final sea que si, pero con gracia.

Un saludo desde el off-topic total... aunque este hilo, tiene muchos temas jajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yeah.... pero la erotica del poder... va ligada a la politica... y últimamente... solo se destapan casos de corrupción. XD



El poder político es un catalizador para alcanzar el poder monetario.

Cierto es que hay gente que le llena de satisfacción las palmaditas en la espalda y las frases: "te felicito por tu desempeño" "me recuerdas mucho amí cuando joven"

Yo soy más de "Show me the money" y "qué hay de lo mío"


----------



## sapito (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... estoy ahora en un proyecto de iluminación y me acaban de traer estos juguetes:
> 
> LED Outdoor Lighting Fixture - Philips ColorReach Powercore



plantación casera?


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... estoy ahora en un proyecto de iluminación y me acaban de traer estos juguetes:
> 
> LED Outdoor Lighting Fixture - Philips ColorReach Powercore



No hace mucho en un hotelito de diseño, colocamos philips de esos que cambian de color... una pasta oiga, se gastaron en esa chorrada... jaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Los porsches son de nuevos ricos paletos...
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



También he oído por ahí que de impotentes...


----------



## tonuel (9 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo me quedo con las españolas...




Yo también... los pibones españoles son lo más de lo más... xD... :rolleye:



Saludos :Aplauso:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo también... los pibones españoles son lo más de lo más... xD... :rolleye:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :Aplauso:



Le entiendo, las féminas valencianas están de muy buen ver 

Tonuel & Luca Certified!


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

No es por nada... +18% en PM...


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No es por nada... +18% en PM...



Según la teoría de Luca, hoy, morimos todos jajaja


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Hablando de feminas... AHÍ os dejo una foto de septiembre 2008,,, ya que estamos celebrando los 20 años de la caída del muro... estoy abierto a sugerencias en el privado, soy moreno, mido 1.86cm y el dinero no importa! XD


----------



## until (9 Nov 2009)

En el mercado americano, lo Pre Market van desde las 4:00 am a las 9:30 am (de 10:00 am a 15:30 pm, hora española) y los After Hour de 4:00 pm a 8.00pm (de 10:00 pm a 02:00 am, hora española).

Las Arias hoy estan desbocadas al alza, me alegro por los que las lleven...

No obstante, el análisis de Mulder daba el maximo el sábado (trasladable a viernes o lunes) 8:.....


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hablando de feminas... Ahí os dejo una foto de septiembre 2008,,, ya que estamos cebrando los 20 años de la caída del muro... estoy abierto a sugerencias en el privado, soy moreno, mido 1.86cm y el dinero no importa! XD



Joder me sacas una cuarta jajaja 

Ains... busca amigas... las mamis ya saben que cuestan mucho... jajaja

Until, si, pero no hay mucho volumen... es raro, con todo lo que está subiendo y un volumen tan bajo.

Edito: Quito la foto... por si se nos arrepiente el que le da miedo a decir si está divorciado o separado... jajaja


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Wataru... corrige los typos de mi post... AHÍ - CELEBRANDO XD


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

No obstante dijo:


> Mejor lo dejamos que el cambio de tendencia que pronosticaba Mulder... pero al alza.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... corrige los typos de mi post... AHÍ - CELEBRANDO XD



Nada, nada, que se vea la incurtura... jajaa

Bid:	2.55 x 13000
Ask:	2.57 x 100

15 minutos de retraso...

Pobre Hannibal, menos mal que es como DP! un potentado... a mi me hubiera dado un infarto


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Nada...nada... me conformo con volver a ver el millon de USD en acciones de ARIAd... en la cartera de DP.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Nada, nada, que se vea la incurtura... jajaa
> 
> Bid:	2.55 x 13000
> Ask:	2.57 x 100
> ...



HL es nuestro mejor índice VIX...

Espero que tenga más suerte, por lo menos no paragá IRPF una buena larga temporada...

Las pérdidas de un año se pueden traspasar a varios haciendo una compensatoria no? (corregidme que hablo desde la ignorancia... de IS si controlo más)


----------



## tonuel (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hablando de feminas...




Si quieres chavalas vente para Valencia... a mi de aquí no me mueven ni los geos... xD 


Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> HL es nuestro mejor índice VIX...
> 
> Espero que tenga más suerte, por lo menos no paragá IRPF una buena larga temporada...
> 
> Las pérdidas de un año se pueden traspasar a varios haciendo una compensatoria no? (corregidme que hablo desde la ignorancia... de IS si controlo más)



Yo creo que no... no estoy seguro, he de preguntarlo por si me interesara.
Lo que me jode es que aún no me he enterado de si han quitado los primeros 1500 euros de beneficios o no...


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Opsss. es verdad q el traidor de HL .. vendió sus ARIAd..... XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hablando de feminas... AHÍ os dejo una foto de septiembre 2008,,, ya que estamos celebrando los 20 años de la caída del muro... estoy abierto a sugerencias en el privado, soy moreno, mido 1.86cm y el dinero no importa! XD



Creo que debería de buscar un post por ahí de lo que buscan las Japos en los hombres 

Por el estado el muro parece que la foto es de 1992...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo creo que no... no estoy seguro, he de preguntarlo por si me interesara.
> Lo que me jode es que aún no me he enterado de si han quitado los primeros 1500 euros de beneficios o no...



Con no hacer la declaración XD!!

Una preguntilla ya que has mirado, las rentas mínimas para declarar son 21k

SI no tengo ingresos de ningún tipo, y jugando a bolsa saco 19k, en teoría no estoy obligado a hacer la declaración y no pagaría nada de impuestos...

Qué útil es tener hijos XD!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Creo que debería de buscar un post por ahí de lo que buscan las Japos en los hombres
> 
> Por el estado el muro parece que la foto es de 1992...



Hombre era una encuesta... y por pedir...

Lo que jode es lo tímidas que eran... lo bueno que sonreías (aún siendo feo jaja) y ya tenías medio camino echo... 

Y no... no hubo suerte en Japolandia ...

Si tienes más de dos pagadores ya es obligatorio...


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

No, estás confundido en la fecha. XD ... algo corto te has quedado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Según la teoría de Luca, hoy, morimos todos jajaja



Pues no lo descarto, y si abre muy bien, deberíamos colocar un stop a mercado...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hombre era una encuesta... y por pedir...
> 
> Lo que jode es lo tímidas que eran... lo bueno que sonreías (aún siendo feo jaja) y ya tenías medio camino echo...
> 
> ...



Si eso de los 2 pagadores lo sé...

Pero si no tienes nigún pagador y ganas menos de 21k en plusvalías no tienes que pagar ni un €

respecto a las Japos, es complicado, tienes que invitarla a casa directamente, si dicen que sí ya está... no hacen nada en público.


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Aquí tienes otra del mismo día... creo... lo digo por que llevaba la misma camisa. XD


----------



## Catacrack (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Las pérdidas de un año se pueden traspasar a varios haciendo una compensatoria no? (corregidme que hablo desde la ignorancia... de IS si controlo más)



Si, pero tienes los siguientes 4 años para recuperar sin tener que pagar impuestos.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si eso de los 2 pagadores lo sé...
> 
> Pero si no tienes nigún pagador y ganas menos de 21k en plusvalías no tienes que pagar ni un €
> 
> respecto a las Japos, es complicado, tienes que invitarla a casa directamente, si dicen que sí ya está... no hacen nada en público.



Exacto no pagas por experiencia propia,y aún teniendo plusvalías sí sólo tenías un pagador (tiempo parcial) y además no llegabas, no tenías que declarar.

Por cierto alguien sabe algo el indice Hnx de Vietnam. Llevo un tiempo estudiando un poco que empresas hay en el indice , y tengo pensado invertir unos euros.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Aquí tienes otra del mismo día... creo... lo digo por que llevaba la misma camisa. XD



Teniendo en cuenta que las fotos son de carrete, no creo que me aleje mucho en cuanto a la fecha.. pongámosle 1999 como mucho XD!

Deberías de pedirle a lacost que te haga de sponsor, eso de hacer publicidad gratuita no lo enteindo muy bien...

Yo me niego a llevar ropa que tenga logos externos, y encima pagando más...


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Me gustan las reflex de toda la vida... y el lacoste.. venía de seríe... el azul me encanta. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Si, pero tienes los siguientes 4 años para recuperar sin tener que pagar impuestos.



Pues amigo necesitaré "halluda de ustec" porque materialicé unas pérdidas que se me pasan levemente de lo que voy a tener que pagar de IRPF este año.... (a no ser que materializa grandes beneficios con el NASDAQ que ojalá pueda..)

Gracias anticipadas y felicidades por estar ya en verde con ARIA


----------



## until (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Las pérdidas de un año se pueden traspasar a varios haciendo una compensatoria no? (corregidme que hablo desde la ignorancia... de IS si controlo más)



Lo que tienes que hacer es compensar lo que no pudiste aplicar en los 4 ejercicios anteriores, en este caso las pérdidas, así como por ejemplo tambien se compensan los excesos por aportaciones a planes de pensiones.....

Siempre compensando en la misma categoria y con aplicación de límites, te remito al manual de la renta pagina web AEAT, o a un buen asesor fiscal....

Con respecto a la obligación de declarar, es obligatorio declarar las ganancias patrimoniales superiores a creo que mil o dos mil euros asi como las pérdidas patrimoniales....

El manual Aqui


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Nov 2009)

Esta claro que soy gafe, salir de aria y subir como un sputnik,eso de compensar las perdidas me interesa,algo me dijo mi gestor,sobre lo de los 4 años que comentais,pero yo cuelgo las botas en esto,que me veo debajo de un puente con el perro poniendo el cazo :cook::cook:8:


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

HL.... ahora viene lo mejor... wano inminente desde octubre... las navidades a la vuelta de la esquina... PRINT MONEY!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Esta claro que soy gafe, salir de aria y subir como un sputnik,eso de compensar las perdidas me interesa,algo me dijo mi gestor,sobre lo de los 4 años que comentais,pero yo cuelgo las botas en esto,que me veo debajo de un puente con el perro poniendo el cazo :cook::cook:8:



Tranquilo, a perroflauta no llegas, verás como remontas.


----------



## sapito (9 Nov 2009)

Ariad Upgraded, Xenoport Drug Delayed: BioBuzz | Drugs | Financial Articles & Investing News | TheStreet.com

Posible marcha en ARIA


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> HL.... ahora viene lo mejor... wano inminente desde octubre... las navidades a la vuelta de la esquina... PRINT MONEY!



Os dejo a vosotros el pastel,estoy desmoralizado,el guano no llega :XX:
Necesito una señal :bla:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Ariad Upgraded, Xenoport Drug Delayed: BioBuzz | Drugs | Financial Articles & Investing News | TheStreet.com
> 
> Posible marcha en ARIA



Pega la noticia porfa que tengo capado internec...


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

HL.... las ONTy van a recuperar tu precio de compra...


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Quien va a vender en 2.50USD???


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> HL.... las ONTy van a recuperar tu precio de compra...



Tienen que subir un 29% aun...:8:


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Eso no es nada... mira ARIAd desde los 1.70USD de hace días.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Quien va a vender en 2.50USD???



teniendolas compradas sobre los 1,80 yo venderia la mitad de la posicion a 2,50 y dejaria el resto por si pega el pelotazo,si baja compras con ese dinero mas acciones


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pega la noticia porfa que tengo capado internec...



CAMBRIDGE, Mass. (TheStreet) -- Shares of Ariad Pharmaceuticals(ARIA Quote) may see some action Monday after a J.P. Morgan analyst upgraded the stock to overweight from neutral 
Cory Kasimov boosted his Ariad rating Monday morning based on two upcoming catalysts from the company's drug pipeline: 1) Results from a phase I, proof of concept study of AP24534 chronic myeloid leukemia expected at the American Society of Hematology meeting in early December; and 2) the second interim analysis from a pivotal phase III study of ridaforolimus in sarcoma in the first quarter of next year.

"All in, we believe ARIA shares are attractive given an enterprise value of [less than] $200M despite having an oncology asset (partnered with Merck) in a pivotal program, and a second wholly owned asset with exciting, albeit early, data that is poised to move into pivotal development in 2010," writes Kasimov. He has a $6 price target on the stock.

Aria shares closed Friday at $2.17.
FDA Delays Approval Decision on Xenoport Drug

The Food and Drug Administration has delayed by three months an approval decision on XP'512 for restless leg syndrome. GlaxoSmithKline(GSK Quote) and Xenoport(XNPT Quote) are the drug's developers.

In a statement late Friday, the two companies says FDA is taking another three months to review a risk management plan for XP'512, which will push back the approval decision date to Feb. 9, 2010 from today. 

Ariad desbocada en PM más de 115.000 acciones negociadas...

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2009)

Hola!!!!

Que alegría con las Ariad. A ver si es verdad y subimos hoy otro montón. Que aún me queda camino hasta los 2,50... por cierto DP yo no vendo, si he aguantado desde los 1.7x USD, y llega a 2,50... por lo menos, dejarlas que lleguen a los 3, ¿no?


----------



## Gonzalo (9 Nov 2009)

Respecto a lo que hablabáis de hacer la declaración, me temo que el límite máximo a las ganancias es 1600 euros. Los 21mil son para rentas del trabajo.

https://www5.aeat.es/ES13/S/IAFRIAFRC12F?TIPO=R&CODIGO=127263

(No soy ni abogado ni inspectoR ni nada parecido).


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Yo sigo manteniendo que la subida "buena" es la de este mes... la anterior ha sido pasa echar a los que compraron en agosto y nuevas gacelas.


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

PM... si hemos visto perder todas las plusv desde agosto... la segunda será la definitiva... mejor dicho, *esta es la tercera.*.. en julio tocaron los 2.80USD y vuelta a los 1.78USD ...


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2009)

until dijo:


> En el mercado americano, lo Pre Market van desde las 4:00 am a las 9:30 am (de 10:00 am a 15:30 pm, hora española) y los After Hour de 4:00 pm a 8.00pm (de 10:00 pm a 02:00 am, hora española).
> 
> Las Arias hoy estan desbocadas al alza, me alegro por los que las lleven...
> 
> No obstante, el análisis de Mulder daba el maximo el sábado (trasladable a viernes o lunes) 8:.....



Este fin de semana ya dije que vi el mismo fallo en más acciones, que veía a los leoncios comprando tímidamente y que era momento de subir, la apertura de hoy me lo ha terminado de confirmar, tenemos que ir a máximos de nuevo hasta pasada la mitad de noviembre.

Hoy nos faltaría ver si el Stoxx no termina por debajo de 2790 pero ahora mismo lo veo bastante improbable.

De todas formas para quien lleve Arias yo pondría un stop en algún lugar importante, por ejemplo 1.96, el viernes creo que no llegó a tocar ese nivel. Lo que me indica el fallo en la dirección es que estamos alcistas a corto plazo pero bajistas a largo plazo, por eso es importante situar un stop.

Parece que se van a superar los máximos de octubre, así que ahora mismo el nivel importante son los máximos de septiembre, superarlos sería muy buena señal.


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

La compra de esas 400k (UNA POSI) por parte de UBS hace unas semanas... nos dejaron ver ... lo que nos viene encima... las compraron de media en 2.15USD .... luego cayeron a los 1.7x ... sospechoso, verdad? XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Creo que nos estamos flipando un poco, en 2,80 volverán a caer otra vez así que la estrategia de HL es la correcta...

Debemos de aprender de la vez anterior, si no supera el 2,80 y empieza a caer de nuevo deberíamos vender.

(Y más yo que pierdo un cojón con las otras XD!)


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

yA...yaaa.... pero alguna vez tendremos que superar los 2.80USD... y el terreno está preparado.. noticias "aparentemente" buenas en diciembre...


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Creo que nos estamos flipando un poco, en 2,80 volverán a caer otra vez así que la estrategia de HL es la correcta...
> 
> Debemos de aprender de la vez anterior, si no supera el 2,80 y empieza a caer de nuevo deberíamos vender.
> 
> (Y más yo que pierdo un cojón con las otras XD!)



Juuuass Luca no empecemos con Debemos... jaja Si tu crees que hay posibilidades de que caiga, Hamijo... ponga su stop profit. Con esto no quiero decir que sea una mala idea, sino que es algo personal... soy de la opinión de que los 2--3-4$ son calderilla para lo que puedan valer si el año que viene les aprueban un solo medicamento.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Creo que nos estamos flipando un poco, en 2,80 volverán a caer otra vez así que la estrategia de HL es la correcta...
> 
> Debemos de aprender de la vez anterior, si no supera el 2,80 y empieza a caer de nuevo deberíamos vender.
> 
> (Y más yo que pierdo un cojón con las otras XD!)



Si ocurre como creo, que las bolsas subirán hasta pasada la mitad de noviembre, sería recomendable ir moviendo el stop a medida que suba y dejar que sigan hacia donde tengan que ir, a lo mejor nos dan una sorpresa a todos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Nov 2009)

+186.000 acciones negociadas en PM... 

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juuuass Luca no empecemos con Debemos... jaja Si tu crees que hay posibilidades de que caiga, Hamijo... ponga su stop profit. Con esto no quiero decir que sea una mala idea, sino que es algo personal... soy de la opinión de que los 2--3-4$ son calderilla para lo que puedan valer si el año que viene les aprueban un solo medicamento.
> 
> Un saludo



Uncle Scruge Inside!!!!



3 USD para mí +50% (en USD)

4 USD para mí +100% (en USD)

Wata, eso no es calderilla... cuánto dan las letras a un año? XD

Como se pire el Tipo de cambio a las nubes nos podemos arrepentir incluso con las Ariad a 3,50 no lo olvidemos...

Verás que a 20 USD me llevo calentitos 90k€ y ya tengo para montar el negocio.. si por ganas de que suba no es...


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2009)

¿Una porra para el gap de apertura de Ariad?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Una porra para el gap de apertura de Ariad?



Ojalá no tenga, y si tiene y alguien tiene liquidez, que compre cuando lo cierre...

Saludos....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Una porra para el gap de apertura de Ariad?



Me apunto:

Luca------------------------>+10,58%


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Uncle Scruge Inside!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya sabes que soy de la opinión que pasará justamente lo contrario... un dolar a 1.30 está bien.

Con las letras no llegas a perder el 50 % de tu capital... jajaja

Estamos de acuerdo en que no hay que emocionarse, pero como te decía no me apetece estar tradeando...

Hytm me tienen aburrido, estás si que las largaba... jaja las jodias ni una noticia, nada... están muertas. Veremos que sorpresa nos tienen preparada para mañana en la presentación de resultados. Espero que el viaje a Tailandia a nuestra costa, se les atragante a esos.... grrr jaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ojalá no tenga, y si tiene y alguien tiene liquidez, que compre cuando lo cierre...
> 
> Saludos....



Yo me estoy planteando poner un stop si lo tiene y recomprar cuando cierre el GAP...

Veo que haces los mismos análisis que yo con el GAP ARIADANO...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ya sabes que soy de la opinión que pasará justamente lo contrario... un dolar a 1.30 está bien.
> 
> Con las letras no llegas a perder el 50 % de tu capital... jajaja
> 
> ...



Wata, en la presentació de resultados, nos vamos a los 0,30... no tienen na.... nuevo... y la ley Obama creo que nos perjudica un huevo...

Las llevo con un -40% así que ríete tu de los pufos de HL XD!


----------



## pyn (9 Nov 2009)

Ahora no me vengais con el tema de ARIAD ¿quién hablaba de aguantarlas a pesar de estar en 1,73? Si hasta hace poco queriais vender con pérdidas, incluso DP quiso vender si bajaban de 1,80$, sois unos herejes, menos mal que sin vosotros me aburriría en el yate (no tengo amigos) que si no, os ibais a comer 1 colín.

pecata y kujire no entran en esta discusión xDDD.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wata, en la presentació de resultados, nos vamos a los 0,30... no tienen na.... nuevo... y la ley Obama creo que nos perjudica un huevo...
> 
> Las llevo con un -40% así que ríete tu de los pufos de HL XD!



Juer ... no me acojones jaja, pues exactamente igual que yo...

Yo espero que digan algo sobre el contrato con Ford... espero...

En Aria, es bueno recordarlo aunque ya habrán cerrado muchisimas posis:
10/15/2009	4,948,015 Acciones Cortas ñam ñam...

Una pena el no tener ese dato más actualizado.

PYN ejem... yo no he hablado de vender jajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juer ... no me acojones jaja, pues exactamente igual que yo...
> 
> Yo espero que digan algo sobre el contrato con Ford... espero...
> 
> ...



Sí hemos subido anteriormente por el cierre de posiciones creo yo.. ahora toca el calentón de JPM Chase...(chase of your wallet XD)

EN HYTM Y DPTR cuando cierren cortos despegaremos.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2009)

GAP ARIAD

Luca------------------------>+10,58%
pecata minuta--------------->+15%


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> GAP ARIAD
> 
> Luca------------------------>+10,58%
> pecata minuta--------------->+15%



Peca, el que gane, invita a mojitos en la embarcación....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo me estoy planteando poner un stop si lo tiene y recomprar cuando cierre el GAP...
> 
> Veo que haces los mismos análisis que yo con el GAP ARIADANO...



Más que con el GAP ARIADANO, es que para mi, en tendencia alcista bajar a cerrar un gap y continuar subiendo es una señal MUY ALCISTA...

Saludos...

PD: Hoy si te fijas el Ibex no lo ha cerrado... :
PD2: Santo Dios, +263.000


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Peca, el que gane, invita a mojitos en la embarcación....




Luca------------------------>+10,58%
pecata minuta--------------->+15% 
Wata_------------------------>+7%

Que leches... paga DP! Recordemosle que su inversión era social jajaja


----------



## sapito (9 Nov 2009)

> Ariad Pharmaceuticals (ARIA Quote) jumped by 32 cents, or 14.8%, to $2.49 in the premarket session after a J.P. Morgan analyst upgraded the stock to overweight from neutral. Late Thursday, Ariad posted a third-quarter loss that widened from a year ago. The three-month average daily volume for Ariad is 2.98 million, according to Yahoo! Finance.




Sunrise, Kohlberg: Early Volume Plays | Winners of the Day | Financial Articles & Investing News | TheStreet.com


----------



## Hank Scorpio (9 Nov 2009)

Gonzalo dijo:


> Respecto a lo que hablabáis de hacer la declaración, me temo que el límite máximo a las ganancias es 1600 euros. Los 21mil son para rentas del trabajo.
> 
> https://www5.aeat.es/ES13/S/IAFRIAFRC12F?TIPO=R&CODIGO=127263
> 
> (No soy ni abogado ni inspectoR ni nada parecido).



Bueno ya de paso, cuando prescribe...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Sunrise, Kohlberg: Early Volume Plays | Winners of the Day | Financial Articles & Investing News | TheStreet.com



Venga venga calentando el valor que necesitamos Gacelas y Leoncios inversores... Ya somos COCOS!!


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2009)

Wata, me estoy tomando un Nespresso, y me he acordado de ti, porque se llama "DULSAO DO BRASIL", y lo califica como "dulce y suave", ja ja ja, tu si que sabes pillin.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Bueno ya de paso, cuando prescribe...



4 años hamijo pero es retroactiva, si te citan para revisar datos, vuelve a contar...


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Wata, me estoy tomando un Nespresso, y me he acordado de ti, porque se llama "DULSAO DO BRASIL", y lo califica como "dulce y suave", ja ja ja, tu si que sabes pillin.



Jaja... cuando yo llego, mis amigos ya llevarán varios días en el Pre-carnaval, he quedado con ellos a las 2AM y ya les he dicho que si tienen alguna amiga de sus amigas... que sea pequeñita, guapilla... y simpática, es para mi jajaja

Allí no tomo caféss... solo Zucos... mmmmm

En el PRE, solo hay compras pequeñas.... ¿mala noticia?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Que poco interés por la porra... no vale esperar a las 15:29:59 para postear que entonces es muy fáicl... XD


----------



## pyn (9 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ cuidado con las "amigas" en brazil, que muchas llevan premio.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Nov 2009)

+310.000 acciones en PM, +27.000 se han vendido a 2.17$ a ver si con un poco de suerte no dejamos gap!!!!

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

Pyn... ¿Qué clase de premio? Soy un tío sano, nada de cosas raras...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pyn... ¿Qué clase de premio? Soy un tío sano, nada de cosas raras...



Jajaja

pyn ladyboy certified!!


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pyn... ¿Qué clase de premio? Soy un tío sano, nada de cosas raras...



Creo que quiere decir que "alguna" en realidad igual es "alguno"


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> +310.000 acciones en PM, +27.000 se han vendido a 2.17$ a ver si con un poco de suerte no dejamos gap!!!!
> 
> Saludos...



Me mosquea muchísimo tantas órdenes de 100

Los de JPM van a gacelar a más de uno...


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> pyn ladyboy certified!!



No jodas!! jaja Esta es mi tercera vez en Brasil... y no es zona de esas cosas jajaja

Si todavía me dijeras en Tailandia, pues mira... allí eran hasta guapas comparado con las lugareñas que había...

Editado: Por si alguno les gusta las asiáticas... jajaja


----------



## pyn (9 Nov 2009)

Eso es, llámalos shemales, llámalos ladyboys, llámalos travelos. Por dios Wataru_ ASEGÚRATE ÁNTES.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Arrgg 8 minutos...

Me estoy dando cuenta de que soy un freak obsesivo de la bolsa...


----------



## Gonzalo (9 Nov 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Bueno ya de paso, cuando prescribe...



Con carácter general, 5 años.

Agencia Tributaria - Reglamento General de Recaudación

IANAL


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Nov 2009)

Abre con 2.17-2.40$.... peazo de gap! :8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Pufff gap de la leche y gano la porra...

Debo mojitos a Peca y Wata---

Ultratentado a vender y poner orden de compra a 2,10


----------



## Gonzalo (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> 4 años hamijo pero es retroactiva, si te citan para revisar datos, vuelve a contar...



Tiene razón Luca, 4 años. 

Ley 58/2003, de 17 de diciembre, General Tributaria.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Gonzalo dijo:


> Tiene razón Luca, 4 años.
> 
> Ley 58/2003, de 17 de diciembre, General Tributaria.



5 años es para el IS y el IVA...


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pufff gap de la leche y gano la porra...
> 
> Debo mojitos a Peca y Wata---
> 
> Ultratentado a vender y poner orden de compra a 2,10



Ahora hay que saber si va a cerrar el gap, o si seguirá subiendo alocadamente.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ahora hay que saber si va a cerrar el gap, o si seguirá subiendo alocadamente.



Lo cerrará me temo, pero no a media sesión si no al final...

Estoy por poner un stop a 2,30...


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ahora hay que saber si va a cerrar el gap, o si seguirá subiendo alocadamente.



Pues no, no parece que tenga intención de cerrar ningún gap...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2009)

Esos gap valen su peso en oro


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2009)

Tremendo el volumen, además.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

Desesperante... 13 minutos y ni una transacción en Hytm... aburridito me tienen...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Desesperante... 13 minutos y ni una transacción en Hytm... aburridito me tienen...



Ni la mires, pon una orden de venta a 0.80 hasta 2011 y pasa del tema...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tremendo el volumen, además.



Puff pecata dentro de 5 min ya no estás en pérdidas...:Aplauso:


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ni la mires, pon una orden de venta a 0.80 hasta 2011 y pasa del tema...



No puedo evitar pensar que tiene que haber algo bueno ahí. No las pienso vender al menos en un tiempo, pero buuahh me aburren jajaja

Yo quiero un mini... después de las vacaciones. Reordenaré las cuentas a ver si saco algo para eso jaja

Yo en Aria salía de perdidas en 2.42... pero con el tipo de cambio... ahora mismo puede que salga en 2.50 u así.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

De momento no me quejo...

ARIA 2.47 +0.30 13.73% 
DPTR 1.21 +0.05 4.31% 
HYTM 0.410 0.000 0.05% 
LGND 2.00 0.00 0.00% 

He pasado de -25% a -8%.... a ver si llego a +25% antes de las navidades que necesito cash XD!


----------



## pyn (9 Nov 2009)

pecata por un momento las he visto por encima de los 2,50$ ya dejabas de tener pérdidas!!.

He de decir, que desde que tú has vuelto las ARIAD no han parado de subir.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Puff pecata dentro de 5 min ya no estás en pérdidas...:Aplauso:



He visto los 2,50... sniffff...


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2009)

pyn dijo:


> pecata por un momento las he visto por encima de los 2,50$ ya dejabas de tener pérdidas!!.
> 
> He de decir, que desde que tú has vuelto las ARIAD no han parado de subir.



Es que no veas el pollo que les monté en NY a los del Nasdaq...
Temblando se quedaron.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es que no veas el pollo que les monté en NY a los del Nasdaq...
> Temblando se quedaron.



No mientas... di que le tocaste los O__O al toro... jajaja


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> No mientas... di que le tocaste los O__O al toro... jajaja



Ah... pues va a ser por eso... lo otro lo soñé.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Noy hay nada como untar bien a los chicos de GS JPM M&S etc etc...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2009)

Esos 1,7 usd que probó ARIA parece ser el mejor revulsivo a la cotización futura...


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

Uish, Aria sale en el apartado de google de Subidas populares ^___^!

Siempre soñé con estar ahí. 

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Una vez + está demostrado que el pánico vendedor, no ayuda.. esto es el NASDAQ!!! XDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Una vez + está demostrado que el pánico vendedor, no ayuda.. esto es el NASDAQ!!! XDDD



´Qué bonito sería verla en los 4 USD que pronostican... a partir de ese valor mi Uncle Scruge se relajaría un poco XD!


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> ´Qué bonito sería verla en los 4 USD que pronostican...



Ay, Luca, no sé si aguantarías tu hasta los 4 USD... yo creo que venderás antes...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Uish, Aria sale en el apartado de google de Subidas populares ^___^!
> 
> Siempre soñé con estar ahí.
> 
> Un saludo



Esto le dará aún más publicidad...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ay, Luca, no sé si aguantarías tu hasta los 4 USD... yo creo que venderás antes...




Las sucesivas banderas de Japan que he estado recibiendo me han curtido bastante... si llega a 3,50 Stop en 3 y que fluctue libremente...


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> ´Qué bonito sería verla en los 4 USD que pronostican... a partir de ese valor mi Uncle Scruge se relajaría un poco XD!



Ni de coña... estarías pensando en los 7$ y si llegará a los 10$ pensarías que leches... ¿y si en vez de una clínica, monto dos? jaja


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Las sucesivas banderas de Japan que he estado recibiendo me han curtido bastante... si llega a 3,50 Stop en 3 y que fluctue libremente...



Yo también tengo unas cuantas de esas... pero ya me voy recuperando.
He calculado que para salir de pérdidas en Ariad (teniendo en cuenta el tipo de cambio actual, las comisiones, etc.) necesito que llegue a 2,57. De ahí, para arriba, que suba lo que quiera.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo también tengo unas cuantas de esas... pero ya me voy recuperando.
> He calculado que para salir de pérdidas en Ariad (teniendo en cuenta el tipo de cambio actual, las comisiones, etc.) necesito que llegue a 2,57. De ahí, para arriba, que suba lo que quiera.



Yo voy ganando 1,6k€ pero en lo demás palmo bastante, con la cartera a +0€ puede que me sienta tentado de huir... pero de momento aguanto...

Si me recupero de LGND Y HYTM aguanto lo que haga falta... 

DPTR confío en venderla a 3 USD.


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Una vez + está demostrado que el pánico vendedor, no ayuda.. esto es el NASDAQ!!! XDDD



Si, pero a pesar de ello hay que jugar con stop, por mucho que sea el Nasdaq.

Un stop hubiera salvado beneficios de muchos y luego podrían habe entrado de nuevo en mejores condiciones sin banderas de japón por en medio


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, pero a pesar de ello hay que jugar con stop, por mucho que sea el Nasdaq.
> 
> Un stop hubiera salvado beneficios de muchos y luego podrían habe entrado de nuevo en mejores condiciones sin banderas de japón por en medio



Pues sí, cosa que he contado últimamente.... creo que lo voy a poner en 2,20 para darle margen a que fluctue.


----------



## Astur147 (9 Nov 2009)

Enhorabuena a los Ariad´eros  (como yo)

No sé si está posteado ésto



> Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (NASDAQ: ARIA) soared 12.44% at $2.44 on huge volume of 1.35 million shares. On Friday, Ariad posted a third quarter loss of $20.8 million versus $20 million a year ago. Revenues increased from $1.5 million to $2.2 million. Analysts were expecting Ariad to report a loss of $0.18 a share on revenues of $2.6 million. *Ariad Pharmaceuticals was also upgraded <> by JP Morgan to overweight at a price target of $6.*



http://www.benzinga.com/market-update/37977/benzinga-s-updates-fuqi-aria-rcky-staa


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Si, pero con mi posición .. un stop.. solo me libraría de unas miles... 

Tenemos que pasar los 5.00USD ... es la clave de la subida... vamos con retraso, según mi calendario previsto.

Una vez... las instituciones compren... seguiremos subiendo, es lo que ocurrió con ACAD... DNDN ... HGSI.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Cuándo y cual es el siguiente hito importante en ARIAD??? 11 de noviembre puede ser?

Cuidadin que la están tirando...


----------



## tonuel (9 Nov 2009)

8:



Felicidades :Aplauso:


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

opsss. el bajón de las 16:xxhoras....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Puf qué cabrones como barren Stops...


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2009)

Las que bajan que da gusto son las ENMD.
Ahora harán un pullback hasta vete a saber donde, para luego volver a subir.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2009)

Muchas felicidades a los ARIAderos. La paciencia es una virtud.

Tengan cuidado, ya saben que acostumbra a hacer spikes con velas rojas en diario (ahora mismo ya muestra una vela roja aunque el cuerpo es pequeño).

Que lo disfruten.


----------



## tarrito (9 Nov 2009)

A las buenas tardes,
Felicidades al 80 % del foro por esas Ariad . Cuando estén forradísimos ... posteen de vez en cuando para que los pobres pomperos aprendamos algo y no nos desplumen en dos días


----------



## fmc (9 Nov 2009)

¿A qué precio se tienen que poner para comprar un yate con 400 acciones? :Baile:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

fmc dijo:


> ¿A qué precio se tienen que poner para comprar un yate con 400 acciones? :Baile:



Creo que para uno escala 1:100 ya te llega con esta subida.


----------



## pyn (9 Nov 2009)

Lo de hoy no va a hacer millonario a nadie aquí, sólo es una vuelta a donde estaban las cosas hace 1 mes. Lo verdaderamente importante se cocerá a partir de los 2,80$, si es cierto que llegan a los 4$ y empiece a entrar el dinero de verdad para llevarlas a los 7$.

Yo prefiero que cierre el GAP hoy, aunque termine subiendo "sólo" un 2-3%.


----------



## fmc (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Creo que para uno escala 1:100 ya te llega con esta subida.



Vamos a ver si sube un poco más y me llega para uno de radiocontrol 

En fin, mientras no llegue a 20 seguiremos esperando....


----------



## until (9 Nov 2009)

Synta Pharmaceuticals Corp

Esta la recomendabas mulder en base a que tipo de analisis 8:?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Vamos a ver si sube un poco más y me llega para uno de radiocontrol
> 
> En fin, mientras no llegue a 20 seguiremos esperando....



Si llega a 20.. y todavía las llevo y el tipo de cambio no pasa de 1,60 creo que podría pensar en vivir de la bolsa... XD y catacrack ni de digo...

Y Dp se retira...


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2009)

until dijo:


> Synta Pharmaceuticals Corp
> 
> Esta la recomendabas mulder en base a que tipo de analisis 8:?



Pues lo de siempre, ciclos pero esta vez con un algo más que se ve rápidamente nada más miras el gráfico diario


----------



## ddddd (9 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes inversores.

Jornada interesante la de hoy, Aria vuelve a darnos alegrías, a ver como se desarrollan los acontecimientos.

Actualmente estoy fuera del mercado del Ibex totalmente y con algo de líquido para entrar al nasdaq.

El viernes pasado dejé una orden a 1,09 en DPTR y llegó a estar bastante tiempo a 1,10 para de ahí ponerse a los actuales 1,21. No se si volveré a verla en esos precios o esto no ha hecho más que despegar.

Misma sensación tengo con GTXI, estos dos últimos días parece que no puede consolidar las subidas, lo que me hace plantearme que pueda volver a valores como el 3,56 de mínimos de la semana pasada y ser una gran opción de compra a esos niveles.

Como podéis observar estoy entre estas 2 acciones para entrar durante esta semana esperando buenas revalorizaciones las próximas semanas, el único miedo es que todavía no hayan consolidado el fin del entorno bajista y aún den algún susto.

Saludos.


----------



## fmc (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si llega a 20.. y todavía las llevo y el tipo de cambio no pasa de 1,60 creo que podría pensar en vivir de la bolsa... XD y catacrack ni de digo...
> 
> Y Dp se retira...



Hombre, yo yate no, pero si me da para cambiar de moto (aunque sea de segunda mano) ya me daría con un canto en los dientes :baba:


----------



## until (9 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues lo de siempre, ciclos pero esta vez con un algo más que se ve rápidamente nada más miras el gráfico diario



Volumen? No seas tan criptico, que con lo neofito que soy yo , no te voy a robar el método !


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2009)

Con tanto Nasdaq, ¿Es que ya nadie mira el IBEX?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Hombre, yo yate no, pero si me da para cambiar de moto (aunque sea de segunda mano) ya me daría con un canto en los dientes :baba:



Cual llevas?

Hanibal y yo somos moteros...

Yo tengo una dl650 y hanibal una ducati 1080 creo..


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Hombre, yo yate no, pero si me da para cambiar de moto (aunque sea de segunda mano) ya me daría con un canto en los dientes :baba:



Si llega a 20, cambio de coche.
Y no me da para más... que llevo muy poquitas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Con tanto Nasdaq, ¿Es que ya nadie mira el IBEX?



Cuando pille liquidez (deshaga mis pufos) te copiaré con los minis, y si me va bien, con contratos gordos 

Si llegan a 20 la verdad es que no me compro nada, ni coche ni moto ni casa... bueno.. igual otras 2 motos... una kx250 y una r6 de segunda mano XD!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cuando pille liquidez (deshaga mis pufos) te copiaré con los minis, y si me va bien, con contratos gordos



Hoy he abierto un mini, en 11645.


----------



## fmc (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cual llevas?
> 
> Hanibal y yo somos moteros...
> 
> Yo tengo una dl650 y hanibal una ducati 1080 creo..



ya, ya os leo, aunque no sabía lo que teníais.... una GS500 con más años que algunos foreros de por aquí.... cuando te compres el yate me pasas a buen precio la v-strom, que me hace gracia


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Con tanto Nasdaq, ¿Es que ya nadie mira el IBEX?



Yo hoy si, aunque realmente lo que miro son las TEF, hoy he entrado en ellas y ya les gano 25 cts., a ver si puedo mantenerlas toda la semana o una buena parte de ella.


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2009)

until dijo:


> Volumen? No seas tan criptico, que con lo neofito que soy yo , no te voy a robar el método !



Si digo que es evidente nada más mirar el gráfico es porque lo es


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

fmc dijo:


> ya, ya os leo, aunque no sabía lo que teníais.... una GS500 con más años que algunos foreros de por aquí.... cuando te compres el yate me pasas a buen precio la v-strom, que me hace gracia



Buen cacharro, yo estoy muy contento, no te la voy a vender porque me la pienso quedar como clásica que no se paga sello y 80€ de seguro XD)

Mira, las ruedas, 20.000km la de atrás, 30k la de alante.

Las pastillas, 50k duran las traseras, 100k las delanteras..

La cadena entre 40-50k si la engrasas bien..

5,25 a los 100 a 140..

180€ el seguro..

Al lado de la GS te parecerá un pepino!

Por 4k la puedes pillar bien de 2ª mano...


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Si se jubila antes de los 55 años, rejuvenecerá | elmundo.es salud


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si se jubila antes de los 55 años, rejuvenecerá | elmundo.es salud



Qué gran verdad que trabajar es de pobres....


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Volviendo a la esperada subida de ARIAd... dudo mucho que la vuelta a tumbar a corto plazo... desde mediados de agosto... comenzamos a subir.. con algunos recortes... y ahora mismo la repercusión en los medios, es superior... quizás desde los 3.xx USD se puedan poner cortos... pero.... esta vez... vamos alcistas.

long and strong!!!


Las nuevas gacelas... tienen bastante recorrido hasta los 6.00USD de JP MORGAN...


----------



## fmc (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Buen cacharro, yo estoy muy contento, no te la voy a vender porque me la pienso quedar como clásica que no se paga sello y 80€ de seguro XD)
> 
> Mira, las ruedas, 20.000km la de atrás, 30k la de alante.
> 
> ...



jejeje, pues para que pase por clásica todavía te queda un trecho....

Amos a ver... 4k€=6k$ ...... con que suban las ARIAd a 15$ me conformo :


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2009)

Citi tiene buena pinta hoy


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2009)

Realmente la gracia de SNTA es si supera los 3.34 que es su máximo de hoy, se dispararía como las Arias seguramente, pero de momento ese es su tope.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Realmente la gracia de SNTA es si supera los 3.34 que es su máximo de hoy, se dispararía como las Arias seguramente, pero de momento ese es su tope.



A mí ese gráfico diario no me gusta nada.

Por mucho que rompa al alza la MM50, acababa de romper a la baja una directriz alcista sobre la pauta de precios.

Me produce desconfianza, propia de chicharretes como ese.


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2009)

bertok dijo:


> A mí ese gráfico diario no me gusta nada.
> 
> Por mucho que rompa al alza la MM50, acababa de romper a la baja una directriz alcista sobre la pauta de precios.
> 
> Me produce desconfianza, propia de chicharretes como ese.



Ya dije que no la veía tan bien como las ENMD, pero desde luego hoy no está funcionando nada mal.

Y mis TEF al final me han dejado 30 cts. por acción, para ser una prueba no ha estado mal.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya dije que no la veía tan bien como las ENMD, pero desde luego hoy no está funcionando nada mal.
> 
> Y mis TEF al final me han dejado 30 cts. por acción, para ser una prueba no ha estado mal.



Las ENMD están corrigiendo hoy de lo lindo.


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Mulder las THLD ... están haciendo un pullback desde hace días.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2009)

Mulder,

¿has trabajado con sistemas basados en los cortes del MACD sobre divisas?.

En periodos cortos da malos resultados (en minutos está con un grado de acierto del 40% - 50%) pero en periodos más largos (horas) da buenos resultados si se manejan SL un poco amplios.

Estoy intentado combinarlo con algún indicador tendencial para aumentar el % de aciertos.

¿alquién puede dar alguna idea?


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2009)

Bueno, el consultorio es de uno en uno ¿eh? 

Cuando estuve mirando BIOs la que más me gustaban eran ENMD y THLD, luego seleccioné otras que aun no estaban para entrar en ese momento pero prometían y en ese apartado estaba SNTA.

Las THLD y las ENMD parecen tener la particularidad de subir cuando todo lo demás se cae, parecen acciones-refugio para tiempos malos.


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Hummmm... si vienen malos tiempos... vendo lo antes posible... y el capital vuelve a los bancos.


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Mulder,
> 
> ¿has trabajado con sistemas basados en los cortes del MACD sobre divisas?.
> 
> ...



Si te basas en cortes de medias lo que necesitas es algo que no marque la tendencia porque eso ya lo marca la propia media, el MACD y el estocástico son casi lo mismo y no valen la pena. Yo de ti usaría un indicador acumulación-distribución o algo que te marque ciclos.

Es decir, algo que marque otra cosa distinta de las tendencias, tal vez hasta el volumen o alguna media sobre este te podría servir.

edito: Tambien consideraría fibos.


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hummmm... si vienen malos tiempos... vendo lo antes posible... y el capital vuelve a los bancos.



Ya lo he repetido bastante por aquí, hasta la primavera de 2010 aun habrá oportunidades, aunque ya no serán tan fáciles de encontrar como antes.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Nov 2009)

donde está BILU hoy...?


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> donde está BILU hoy...?



BILU-BRUNO :Baile:


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> donde está BILU hoy...?



Comprando Ariad.


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> donde está BILU hoy...?



No tenía medallas que ponerse y/o no tenía medallas que quitarnos...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No tenía medallas que ponerse y/o no tenía medallas que quitarnos...



hablando de medallas....¿qué pasó con Pepon26?


----------



## Kujire (9 Nov 2009)

*Breaking News ..... ARIA*

:Aplauso:_FELICIDADES_ ARIAN@S:Aplauso:​


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

YUPI! YUPI! 

Está subiendo CXM... me quedan, unas cuantas semanas para salirme.... XDDDD... me tomaré el cava con ellas, I believe!


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

Kuji :***

Bueno ya he regresado de sudar como un pollito... pero va a merecer la pena... ains que buenorro me voy a poner (dentro de 5-6 meses jajaja).

Así me gusta volver y ver las arias siguen donde estaban y encima de regalo las Hytm, no bajan... que como decía "La Analista" están buscando donde pararse...

Sigo vigilante 8:

Nadie ha dicho nada de las Ontys ¿no? siguen el mismo camino que las Arias...

Me acabo de fijar en el volumen de ARIA... monstruoso... más de 6 millones.


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Ya me puse la medalla, la semana pasada... sobre las ONTy.... mira algunos hilos atrás... XD

Por cierto... Wataru.. de cuantos KGs estamos hablando...???

Ahora me mantengo en los 81Kg....


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

Jaja yo peso 76, pero mido 1.73 :fiufiu:. A mi favor... es que tengo buena constitución juass.

Pero vamos... hasta llegar a los 72... aún me queda.

Ya vi... jaja cualquiera te quita una medalla jaja


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Qué clase de cardio, haces?


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Qué clase de cardio, haces?



Umm hago mis ejercicios de musculación normales, pero sin muchos kilos porque en seguida me hincho...

Corro en cinta 6-7 kms (todos los días), umm los Sabados hago natación y sauna y entre semana pillo la bici cuando puedo.

Ni más tiempo ni más ganas ya de nada jaja


----------



## Kujire (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Qué clase de cardio, haces?



52:fiufiu:


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Demasiado... a mi me gusta la natación... te piscina en casa, algo de press-banca para matenerme... antes estaba muy delgado... 70kg ... y ahora me tengo que controlar para no pasarme de los 80Kg...


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> 52:fiufiu:



Seguro que es algo "obsceno" o o es tu peso de muñequita


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Seguro que es algo "obsceno" o o es tu peso de muñequita



Creo que son las pulsaciones por minuto. Yo llegue a estar en 40...

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Demasiado... a mi me gusta la natación... te piscina en casa, algo de press-banca para matenerme... antes estaba muy delgado... 70kg ... y ahora me tengo que controlar para no pasarme de los 80Kg...



Juuuass ¿52? Tu estás muy bien... Recuerdo la foto en la que parecías una presentadora de Tv, sin babas, off course. (Sin demasiadas... jajaja).

Que jodío... yo tengo que ir a 10 kms de mi casa, justo en frente de donde vivía antes. Al menos está genial 50 mts y 8 pistas muy grandes. Y es barata...

Una que me pilla más cerca, me cuesta el doble... es de 25mts y encima está llena de viejas... puuaghh jaja

Uish de pulsaciones ni idea... pero he mejorado mucho en 2 meses... de casi vomitar al correr 1 kms a correr 7 cansadito

Por cierto DP! me parece que en algún próximo viaje me vas a tener que acompañar jajaja, esto de la soltería... es malo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

HI!

Me sigo sin quejar...

ARIA 2.43 +0.26 11.98% 
LGND 2.03 +0.03 1.50% 
DPTR 1.17 +0.01 0.86% 
HYTM 0.425 +0.015 3.66% 


Me acaban de hacer la evaluación del desempeño en el trabajo y dicen que paso mucho tiempo mirando unas gráficas que qué son 

Jajajaja

Le he dicho que son mi plan de pensiones autogestionado... se han descojonado un poco...(menos mal)

Mi tiempo para hacer deporte es 0, tengo una vida un poco chunga, y el weekend estoy quemado, de ahí la necesidad de pillar 100k para el plan freedom for luca...

En mis tiempos mozos, estuve federado y competía en BTT y no me me daba mal.. de ahí lo de montar en moto en condiciones XD!

Me voy a mi casa a hacer el curso de 500 horas al que estoy apuntado.. (lo veis, mi vida es un poco chunga XD)

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

¿Cuántos años tenías, Luca?

Eso son rachas... a mi me pasaba antes con la Uni y el curro... evidentemente todo no pudo ser, no tengo tanta voluntad y me gusta vivir bien. Así que Uni al carajo... ya me fotocopiaré un titulo si me voy a Sudamérica jajaja


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Este fin de semana, me he traido a la bodega, esta "joya" la tenía en la nave, aparcada para meterle mano.... tengo que comprar dos tubos fluorescentes slim type, en rojo... algo "jodido" lo voy a tener... son a 110v


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Ya mismo te retiras.... se ve que eres un tipo legal... pero recuerda que las cosas cambian en minutos.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Este fin de semana, me he traido a la bodega, esta "joya" la tenía en la nave, aparcada para meterle mano.... tengo que comprar dos tubos fluorescentes slim type, en rojo... algo "jodido" lo voy a tener... son a 110v



Joder jajaja eso no entra en mi apartamento jaja. Pero esos juegos de Star wars son la caña... que de horas... pfff
Ayer me tuve que comprar el nuevo Call of duty... ñam ñam... vicio jaja

¿La compraste de algún distribuidor de segunda mano?


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Este fin de semana, me he traido a la bodega, esta "joya" la tenía en la nave, aparcada para meterle mano.... tengo que comprar dos tubos fluorescentes slim type, en rojo... algo "jodido" lo voy a tener... son a 110v



¿de qué año es eso? :8:


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

La compré hace 3 años... para los niños que son unos "frikis" del lado oscuro... la probé y la dejé olvidada... el fin de semana la desmonte, quite toda la "pelusa polvo" limpieza a fondo, está perfecta... retroproyector colores vivos, es de 50"

Me la enviaron de un SEGA PARK, casí 800KG pesan los dos módulos juntos...

Tiene subwoofer debajo del asiento, el mando es una pasada.. con feedforce ... very nice!

Es una MODEL 3 de SEGA, AÑO FABRICACIÓN 1998!


----------



## Kujire (9 Nov 2009)

para estar en este negocio es bueno "cuidar" el corazón...y la línea :o ... en el agua soy como una sardinilla jiji, (ya sé que queda mejor decir "sirenita" pero una es lo que es)


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

Para los niños ya... claro. Jaja Me parece a mi que el friki es el papi... 
Menudo armatoste jajaja. Estos ricos... :ouch:

Un saludo y hasta el cierre


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Y unas bombillas que van debajo del panel de control, para iluminar el cuadro de mandos.. son de 25w cada una... con caquillo "bayoneta" a v110... voy a comprar unas de led, con formato bayoneta ... que funcionan hasta los 240v.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Y unas bombillas que van debajo del panel de control, para iluminar el cuadro de mandos.. son de 25w cada una... con caquillo "bayoneta" a v110... voy a comprar unas de led, con formato bayoneta ... que funcionan hasta los 240v.



Tiene que ser una maravilla la maquinita esa...haría las delicias de cualquier friki de star wars


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Cuántos años tenías, Luca?
> 
> Eso son rachas... a mi me pasaba antes con la Uni y el curro... evidentemente todo no pudo ser, no tengo tanta voluntad y me gusta vivir bien. Así que Uni al carajo... ya me fotocopiaré un titulo si me voy a Sudamérica jajaja



28 años pero el consulting a nivel TIC quema mucho... más sin ser informático!!!

Pero vamos DP, si me tengo que retirar ahora lo hago...

Trabajar para otros no suele llevar a ningún lado...

Yo soy más de simuladores, una vez me quisieron vender una maquinita de esas del SEGA Rally y la verdad que me ví tentado XD!!

Cuanto te ha costado DP? Deberías de haberla dado en reyes.. los mimas mucho...


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HD3zA-DG4FQ&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HD3zA-DG4FQ&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Me costo 800,00€ con los portes... aprox y me regalaron una SEGA NAOMI VIRTUA TENNIS, que a su vez, regalé.


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

No, no creas... ellos saben que las cosas se consiguen con esfuerzo, para que te hagas una idea.. tengo un armario lleno de los regalos de los cumpleaños... como son dos y celebran el cumple el mismo día... tenemos regalos para varios años.

Los compis de su clase, nosotros siempre invitamos a todos, paridad! ZP RULEZ! XDDD

+ los de los amigos, familiares.... vamos que siempre estamos donando juguetes....


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> 28 años pero el consulting a nivel TIC quema mucho... más sin ser informático!!!
> 
> Pero vamos DP, si me tengo que retirar ahora lo hago...
> 
> ...



!!! Anda que no te queda que currar !!!.

En consulting TIC se gana mucha pasta, así que no te quejes


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

bertok dijo:


> !!! Anda que no te queda que currar !!!.
> 
> En consulting TIC se gana mucha pasta, así que no te quejes



Eso es una falacia, €/h sales a cobrar como un camarero...

Cierto es que pagan por encima de la media, pero generalmente esto es porque casi nadie aguanta el ritmo y todo el mundo lo deja cuando puede... si no como se entienden rotaciones medias del 60% anual en rangos salariales de 40k-60k...

A no ser que te vendas freelance y metes sablazos de infarto... pero claro.. para eso sueles necesitar ser viejuno, aunque en realidad no tengas mucha idea, si te vendes bien y tienes pinta de viejuno quemadillo te contratan XD!

No es que quiera dejar de trabajar, no quiero trabajar por cuenta ajena.... y quiero desarrollar lo que estudié... (aunque sea montando una pyme)

Este mundillo es así, tengo compañeros abogados programando en Cobol, Ingenieros Químicos haciendo desarrollos y aplicaciones para Finanzas, Economistas diseñando procesos de Fabricación.... las TIC son un cachondeo ponen a la gente donde primero encuentra el hueco el shceduller de turno...


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los compis de su clase, nosotros siempre invitamos a todos, paridad! ZP RULEZ! XDDD
> 
> + los de los amigos, familiares.... vamos que siempre estamos donando juguetes....



Cuidado con las MILFs-Cayenne-size 

edito: ¿o debería decir Cayenne-class?


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Eso es una falacia, €/h sales a cobrar como un camarero...
> 
> Cierto es que pagan por encima de la media, pero generalmente esto es porque casi nadie aguanta el ritmo y todo el mundo lo deja cuando puede... si no como se entienden rotaciones medias del 60% anual en rangos salariales de 40k-60k...
> 
> A no ser que te vendas freelance y metes sablazos de infarto... pero claro.. para eso sueles necesitar ser viejuno, aunque en realidad no tengas mucha idea, si te vendes bien y tienes pinta de viejuno quemadillo te contratan XD!



Hamijo, con experiencia y valía se consiguen salarios muy por encima de los que cobrarn muchos directivos de otras industrias.

Es duro pero en ciertos niveles merece mucho la pena por el salario y la autonomía que consigues


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Cerraremos en 2.50USD ... o 2.38USD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, con experiencia y valía se consiguen salarios muy por encima de los que cobrarn muchos directivos de otras industrias.
> 
> Es duro pero en ciertos niveles merece mucho la pena por el salario y la autonomía que consigues



Vaya.. qué eres Manager? en 5 años lo puedes conseguir con suerte y perder tu juventud,ya te pones en los 60k-70k viajando mucho como chapurres algo de inglés, y asignado a 3 proyectos...

Senior Manager con 8 años de carrera lo puedes conseguir 80k-90k, durante ese tiempo ya habrás pisoteado a más de un compañero (de los pocos amigos que te quedan allí cais todos se van, si no, has ascendido antes y por ello te odian), ya rondas la treintena, y si eres mujer, sabes que tienes que dejar el trabajo, quieres tener un niño, pero como trabajas de 8 a 00:00 no te dura ningún novio más de 1 semana... si eres tío te das cuenta que no tienes tiempo de cuidar a tu mujer (si es que te has casado) y ella siempre está cabreada, si estás soltero, en las fiestas los analistas te quitan a las chavalillas XD!

Para llegar a socio, 120k-140k generalmente tienes que esperar a que se estrelle un avión donde vá uno de ellos, se prejubilen alguno con 55, o muera de infarto al realizarle hacienda una inspección sorpresa... Hay 2 clases de socios, el que simplemente de gerente ha sido el mejor comercial de lo suyo, vendiendo en cifras récord, o tiene una capacidad de tragar mierda infinita, y a base de decir a todo que sí ha llegado a su puesto... esos son los peores, si alguien no está agusto una coma, y se entera (por ejemplo: "manolito se queja de que no cobra el kilometraje desde enero y que estamos a noviembre) su respuesta suele ser fulminante, mala recomendación, revisión de salario a la baja e invitación a firmar una baja voluntaria (ya que los costes de despido, van a su proyecto, y le joden el bonus)

Eso es el consulting, ya sea Estrategia, ya sea TIC, ya sea Auditoría... yo no le veo ninguna ventaja bertok... es más fácil estudiar 2 años una oposición del grupo A y aprobar que 2 años currando como un HP en consultoría de Big 4


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2009)

Menos mal que la bolsa nos va a sacar de pobres a todos... :XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cerraremos en 2.50USD ... o 2.38USD



Podemos hacer una porra, que la de antes ha tenido poco exito.

pecata minuta--------------- 2,46


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Menos mal que la bolsa nos va a sacar de pobres a todos... :XX:



A mi a este paso me va a dejar con una mano delante y otra detras :XX:

Yo lo veo todo muy alcista,el ibex que es lo que sigo,mañana asalto al 11900,no creo que se pase a la primera,pero creo que se pasara seguro.

Mulder preparame un par de valores del ibex para meterme mañana a primera hora y soltarlos a las 5,necesito un intradia para ganar algo,que tengo la cuenta de interdin otra vez tiesa :


----------



## ingenuo (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vaya.. qué eres Manager? en 5 años lo puedes conseguir con suerte y perder tu juventud,ya te pones en los 60k-70k viajando mucho como chapurres algo de inglés, y asignado a 3 proyectos...
> 
> Senior Manager con 8 años de carrera lo puedes conseguir 80k-90k, durante ese tiempo ya habrás pisoteado a más de un compañero (de los pocos amigos que te quedan allí cais todos se van, si no, has ascendido antes y por ello te odian), ya rondas la treintena, y si eres mujer, sabes que tienes que dejar el trabajo, quieres tener un niño, pero como trabajas de 8 a 00:00 no te dura ningún novio más de 1 semana... si eres tío te das cuenta que no tienes tiempo de cuidar a tu mujer (si es que te has casado) y ella siempre está cabreada, si estás soltero, en las fiestas los analistas te quitan a las chavalillas XD!
> 
> ...



Lo suscribo enterito.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Me apunto a la porra pero dudo mucho que salgamos de pobres con ARIA

pecata minuta--------------- 2,46
luca-------------------------2,42


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta--------------- 2,46

DP--------------------------- 2.50 USD


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> A mi a este paso me va a dejar con una mano delante y otra detras :XX:



Esto me hace pensar, en cierta foto que deleitará a este foro si el SAN llega a... ¿13?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Esto me hace pensar, en cierta foto que deleitará a este foro si el SAN llega a... ¿13?




Antes que el SAN toque los 13 me inmolo en el parquet de la bolsa en la plaza de la lealtad...::


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

Joder Luca, pá llorar macho... o será la manera que tienes de contar las cosas... que también va a ser eso jajaja.

Cuando estoy a tope de curro... también se me van muchas horas, pero yo las curro sin parar ni ponerme a revisar planes... ahora... estamos a un 40% por no querer aceptar pagares, así que este año 0 bonus pillo jaja

Yo he llegado a currar sabados y domingos enteros, pero porque quería terminar antes de irme de vacaciones... eso de echar horas pfff prefiero no hacerlo.

Wata_----------> 2.40
Peca------------>2.46
Luca------------>2.42
DP!------------->2.50

¿Las THLD las lleváis alguno? No se porque las tengo en visitas recientes... no recuerdo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Joder Luca, pá llorar macho... o será la manera que tienes de contar las cosas... que también va a ser eso jajaja.
> 
> Cuando estoy a tope de curro... también se me van muchas horas, pero yo las curro sin parar ni ponerme a revisar planes... ahora... estamos a un 40% por no querer aceptar pagares, así que este año 0 bonus pillo jaja
> 
> ...



Yo la semana pasada creo que conté 116horas, pero se me pasaron volando... la gracia es hacer lo que te gusta, no tiene precio... 

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Nov 2009)

Aqui curramos todos menos dp que es del taco autentico,yo curro en mi empresilla unipersonal casi todo el dia,y muchos fines de semana,el unico consuelo es que de momento me gano la vida bien,no me quejo,aunque ultimamente con el tema del trading me tiene ya loco perdido,no puede estar uno en 20 cosas a la vez 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo he llegado a currar sabados y domingos enteros, pero porque quería terminar antes de irme de vacaciones... eso de echar horas pfff prefiero no hacerlo.



No te estoy exagerando nada y omito detalles escabrosos.

Un jueves me obligaron bajo amenza de despedirme trabajar de 9:00 a 5:30 am para entrar el viernes a las 8.00 am para que al final retrasaran la presentación al cliente...

Dije de pasar las horas y me dijeron que ya me devolverían el favor, que el socio esas cosas la valora, y si no hay consenso castiga...

Con este socio tuve yo unas palabritas 

Disponibilidad Sabado Domingo, Vacaciones, día de Navidad Fin de zño etc etc it´s a MUST in consulting bro...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Nov 2009)

Hannibal, mañana en cuanto el Ibex toque el 119xx le metes un corto, si puede ser cerca del 1195x mejor, stop loss en 1201x. 

Saludos...


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vaya.. qué eres Manager? en 5 años lo puedes conseguir con suerte y perder tu juventud,ya te pones en los 60k-70k viajando mucho como chapurres algo de inglés, y asignado a 3 proyectos...
> 
> Senior Manager con 8 años de carrera lo puedes conseguir 80k-90k, durante ese tiempo ya habrás pisoteado a más de un compañero (de los pocos amigos que te quedan allí cais todos se van, si no, has ascendido antes y por ello te odian), ya rondas la treintena, y si eres mujer, sabes que tienes que dejar el trabajo, quieres tener un niño, pero como trabajas de 8 a 00:00 no te dura ningún novio más de 1 semana... si eres tío te das cuenta que no tienes tiempo de cuidar a tu mujer (si es que te has casado) y ella siempre está cabreada, si estás soltero, en las fiestas los analistas te quitan a las chavalillas XD!
> 
> ...



Veo que has pasado un mala experiencia.

Si fuera así, las Big Four estarían vacías y se dedicarían a vender palotes.

Algunas de tus opiniones no las comparto por verlas alejadas de la realidad.

Anímate que las ARIAd te van a inflar la cuenta corriente


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No te estoy exagerando nada y omito detalles escabrosos.
> 
> *Un jueves me obligaron bajo amenza de despedirme trabajar de 9:00 a 5:30 am para entrar el viernes a las 8.00 am para que al final retrasaran la presentación al cliente*...
> 
> ...



Ese tipo de cosas, no las puedo soportar. Si te exigen un esfuerzo personal, que por lo menos veas que ha servido para algo. Eso es menospreciar el trabajo de la gente, y a la larga, desmotiva y mucho.

Por culpa de ese tipo de actitudes, me hice funcionaria.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo la semana pasada creo que conté 116horas, pero se me pasaron volando... la gracia es hacer lo que te gusta, no tiene precio...
> 
> Saludos...



Mi primo es Bombero y macho... al menos el, que manera de tocarse los eggs... ojo, no entro en cuando tienen curro... que hay cosas jodidas. Pero el juega de puta madre al ping pong gracias al curro :fiufiu

Luca... hay muchos cabrones sueltos, lo mejor es buscarte otro curro y cuando te vayas joderles el proyecto y si es poco antes de tener que entregarlo mejor


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hannibal, mañana en cuanto el Ibex toque el 119xx le metes un corto, si puede ser cerca del 1195x mejor, stop loss en 1201x.
> 
> Saludos...



Juerrr tengo un corto abierto en inditex que me esta llevando por el camino de la amargura....este creo que se lo dejare de herencia a los nietos,que se vayan curtiendo :XX:

Estare online,le metere un contratito,no me dejes solo en esta peligrosa empresa LCASC!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Juerrr tengo un corto abierto en inditex que me esta llevando por el camino de la amargura....este creo que se lo dejare de herencia a los nietos,que se vayan curtiendo :XX:
> 
> Estare online,le metere un contratito,no me dejes solo en esta peligrosa empresa LCASC!!!



Veo que vamos a tener un problema porque yo tengo un largo abierto en 11645 (aprox 11700 del contado)...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ese tipo de cosas, no las puedo soportar. Si te exigen un esfuerzo personal, que por lo menos veas que ha servido para algo. Eso es menospreciar el trabajo de la gente, y a la larga, desmotiva y mucho.
> 
> Por culpa de ese tipo de actitudes, me hice funcionaria.



Ya decia yo que estabas mucho tiempo en el internete...o ama de casa o funcionaria )


----------



## aksarben (9 Nov 2009)

¿Alguien recuerda un gráfica tan estable de ARIAd últimamente?

PD: Las cosas que cuenta Luca (¡mucho ánimo!) no sólo ocurren en las Big Four, me temo. Si nos pusiéramos a contar historias de miedo de las pequeñas consultoras...


----------



## tonuel (9 Nov 2009)

Ésto ya se está pasando de castaño oscuro... y lo que más me jode es que estamos en noviembre... ::


Saludos ::


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ya decia yo que estabas mucho tiempo en el internete...o ama de casa o funcionaria )



Uish uish... A la Aído me chivo... jajaja

La zona que ha dicho LCASC es buena para cerrar el largo, no creo que pasemos mañana los 12 mil tan rápido en el ibex...


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ya decia yo que estabas mucho tiempo en el internete...o ama de casa o funcionaria )



Chatín, no tengo internet en el trabajo... me conecto siempre desde casa.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Nov 2009)

Por favor que alguien me analice Inditex,tengo un corto y no se si cerrarlo mañana o esperar,estos cabrones son capaces de llevarla a los 50 euros jajajaja
Tambien me gusta ING para largos,esta mañana se me paso y subio un 5% chame que se que la sigues como la ves para un intradia rapido???


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mi primo es Bombero y macho... al menos el, que manera de tocarse los eggs... ojo, no entro en cuando tienen curro... que hay cosas jodidas. Pero el juega de puta madre al ping pong gracias al curro :fiufiu
> 
> Luca... hay muchos cabrones sueltos, lo mejor es buscarte otro curro y cuando te vayas joderles el proyecto y si es poco antes de tener que entregarlo mejor




Ya me cambié, me piré a un cliente final, pero es bastante exigente también, y tuve la mala suerte de acabar en su división de consulting, en un inicio me iban a meter en auditoría SOX...

Bertok, la consultora en cuestión es Accenture, no sé cual conoces, ni si has trabajado en alguna, o te han contado cosas yo tengo amigos en:

Accenture, PwC, KPMG, Deloitte, MS, Mckinsey, BCG.....

A todos les pasa lo mismo que amí... sólo la chica de BCG se queja menos por el tema pasta, ya que allí sí que los sueldos son de otro planeta... y a casi todos les pasa lo mismo... para cobrar lo que cobran dedicándose a otra cosa lo tienen chungo... (si no tienen la suerte de coincidir con sus estudios..)


----------



## ingenuo (9 Nov 2009)

bueno, visto lo que hay pienso hacerme funcionario y después especulador.

Saludos


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2009)

Me lo han contado


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Por favor que alguien me analice Inditex,tengo un corto y no se si cerrarlo mañana o esperar,estos cabrones son capaces de llevarla a los 50 euros jajajaja
> Tambien me gusta ING para largos,esta mañana se me paso y subio un 5% chame que se que la sigues como la ves para un intradia rapido???



Cuando venga el guano morderá el polvo.. HM le está quitando cuota de mercado y es´tán cerrando zaras y metiendo lefties de esos... están protegiendo la cuenta de resultados todo lo que puede....

Yo aguantaría el corto.

He gadado la porra al final XD!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Me lo han contado



Tio, si no tienes experiencia personal en eso, ni en proyectos chungos de verdad... 

No te puedes creer nada de lo que te cuenten... en la empresa de momento te prohiben comentar nada, hay gente que la han denunciado incluso por contar al cliente la mierda que es el proyecto en realidad (buscando un transfer a una vida mejor)

Si has currado dí donde sincérate... (aunque por tus post pareces autónomo... no serás freelance de SAP no XD?


----------



## until (9 Nov 2009)

HL, sobre inditex tienes este analisis Aqui


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Threshold Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance

-24% jojojojo!


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2009)

Bueno a ver si mañana sigue Ariad su imparable ascenso. Quiero salir de pérdidas ya y poner stop.


----------



## tonuel (9 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Threshold Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> -24% jojojojo!



un eurete en dos dias (-40%)... ya ves que putada... :XX: :XX:



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

Mierda se que mañana son los resultados de hytm... pero es tan cacosa la empresa que ni sale en las webs de resultados...

Ains que cruz... :cook:

Edito: ya han salido... y de pena. Para llorar... y para colmo ni un dato claro sobre el contrato con Ford... no será tan bueno

Se esperaba -0.07 y sorpresa... -0.16 aghhh hasta finales del 2010 como mínimo voy a tener que tener esta acción petardo.


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

Y las ventas del TAXUS en ANPI... la han devuelto a los 1.26USD ... con un cierre un poco + decente:

Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (USA) - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (9 Nov 2009)

En hytm... han hecho el PUMP AND DUMP ... los mismos que en CXM....


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tio, si no tienes experiencia personal en eso, ni en proyectos chungos de verdad...
> 
> No te puedes creer nada de lo que te cuenten... en la empresa de momento te prohiben comentar nada, hay gente que la han denunciado incluso por contar al cliente la mierda que es el proyecto en realidad (buscando un transfer a una vida mejor)
> 
> Si has currado dí donde sincérate... (aunque por tus post pareces autónomo... no serás freelance de SAP no XD?



Luca, he trabajado muchos años en una de las mejores consultoras y conozco lo que dices de primera mano. De hecho lo oí miles de veces.

Te repito que es duro pero a partir de cierto nivel merece la pena por salario y por la autonomía de la que gozas. Eso de gestionar tu propia agenda no tiene precio y te permite dar el salto a puestos muy buenos.

Con respecto a la carga de trabajo, sabes bien que la mayor parte de los cuadros directivos de este país provienen de este tipo de empresas por lo que vayas donde vayas, si ganas un buen salario, vas a currar de lo lindo.

Yo guardo buen recuerdo.

P.D: SAP no me gustaba y lo de freelance no es más un sueño húmedo de juventud.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Luca, he trabajado muchos años en una de las mejores consultoras y conozco lo que dices de primera mano. De hecho lo oí miles de veces.
> 
> Te repito que es duro pero a partir de cierto nivel merece la pena por salario y por la autonomía de la que gozas. Eso de gestionar tu propia agenda no tiene precio y te permite dar el salto a puestos muy buenos.
> 
> ...




Ese es mi problema, yo intenté por todos los medios entrar en MCIN en la parte de Financial Services Pero nada, a SAP....

Hice una entrevista con referal para currar en M&A en PwC, en un inicio me dan el ok pero luego me dicen: "Mejor en SAP", les digo que por favor lo reconsideren y me dicen que SAP o nada...

Luego me sale un curro de controller en Rumanía de expatriado de una Cementera: CEMINTER s.a. cuando hago ya el viaje definitivo de expatriado, me buscan una mierda de vuelo donde vale el kg extra 80 kg mas iva rumano del 19%.. me salía 800€ a pagar, llamo a la empresa para quejarme y me dicen que me lo pague yo, que no me van a dar un duro por el equipaje (joder si me voy de expatriado!!!) y les digo que no voy a coger el avión, me presento en la Oficina y me despiden jajaja

Y donde estoy ahora ya lo sabéis, intento currar de auditora y me dicen: Mejor de SAP XD!!!


VENGA BERTOK MOJATE Y DI QUE EMPRESA ES (ME TEMO QUE ES ACCENTURE XD) SI QUIERES TE DOY NOMBRES DE COMPIS TUYOS


----------



## tonuel (9 Nov 2009)

Joder... ¿tan chungo es lo de SAP...? ::

Estoy contigo en que trabajando hay que estar a gusto... que son muchas horas... xD :56:


Saludos 8:


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ese es mi problema, yo intenté por todos los medios entrar en MCIN en la parte de Financial Services Pero nada, a SAP....
> 
> Hice una entrevista con referal para currar en M&A en PwC, en un inicio me dan el ok pero luego me dicen: "Mejor en SAP", les digo que por favor lo reconsideren y me dicen que SAP o nada...
> 
> ...



Tu destino está marcado ... SAP forever. Aprovéchalo que estábien pagado.


¿Qué cojones llevabas en la maleta?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ese es mi problema, yo intenté por todos los medios entrar en MCIN en la parte de Financial Services Pero nada, a SAP....
> 
> Hice una entrevista con referal para currar en M&A en PwC, en un inicio me dan el ok pero luego me dicen: "Mejor en SAP", les digo que por favor lo reconsideren y me dicen que SAP o nada...
> 
> ...



Pasale el puesto en rumania a wataru que seguro que alli se harta de mojar el churro :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Tu destino está marcado ... SAP forever. Aprovéchalo que estábien pagado.
> 
> 
> ¿Qué cojones llevabas en la maleta?



Lee bien el post:

Vuelo de mierda compañía rumana: kg extra 80€+ 19% iva, si era 800 € el sobrepeso eran: 8kg

La empresa no me quería poner un vuelo quincenal (que eso era mucho gasto)

Qué sólo 2 vuelos cada 6 meses!!! les dije que era un pasote... me comentaron que ya me dirían los vuelos para reuniones de seguimiento ¿? un timo vamos, pero cobraba 3000 netos al mes 14 pagas, no estaba mal...

Hacía -15ºC en Constanta de máxima y menos mal que al final los mandé a tomar por el culo porque fué cuando los rusos cortaron el gas....


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2009)

Lo había entendido, me parecía que 8 kilos eran muy pocos para irte a vivir allí.

Vamos que llevabas los calzos y poco más 

Yo no me iría ni loco a un sitio con tanto frío. Prefiero vivir de la subvención de Zapatrolas.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

Joder... no tenéis un curro de esos para mi?? jajaja

Cobrando 3 mil al mes... me daría igual pillarme algún vuelo con Ryanair...

Así que ya lo sabéis... jajaja aquí estoy yo... y si es en Sudamérica, mejor que mejor... que a mi el frío como que no... bueno, ya encontraría algo con que calentarme


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Lo había entendido, me parecía que 8 kilos eran muy pocos para irte a vivir allí.
> 
> Vamos que llevabas los calzos y poco más
> 
> Yo no me iría ni loco a un sitio con tanto frío. Prefiero vivir de la subvención de Zapatrolas.



Lo mejor no lo sabéis... gente de ese curro se mete en este foro... por el rollo de enterarse de como va el ladrillo para ver si venden más cemento o menos... y por lo visto sabían ya en la entrevista quien era yo en el foro!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Lo mejor no lo sabéis... gente de ese curro se mete en este foro... por el rollo de enterarse de como va el ladrillo para ver si venden más cemento o menos... y por lo visto sabían ya en la entrevista quien era yo en el foro!!!



Joer así no me extraña... jajaja

Seguro que era, alguno de los de Apartheid... o algo así... porque no me digas tu, que gente de una cementera necesita meterse en el foro para saber de que va el tema. No me lo creo vamos...


----------



## tonuel (9 Nov 2009)

Osea que lo de 3000 lereles en Rumania era verdad... 8:



¿Apilando tochos...? 


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Joer así no me extraña... jajaja
> 
> Seguro que era, alguno de los de Apartheid... o algo así... porque no me digas tu, que gente de una cementera necesita meterse en el foro para saber de que va el tema. No me lo creo vamos...



Jajaja era una empresa MUY particular.... si no porqué te crees que me negué a subirme en el avión... además antes de irme descubrí unas irregularidades chungas las cuales me callé la boca como una puta y no les conté (un pufo que hacían los curritos del puerto con la maquinaria...)
muchos rollos raros...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Osea que lo de 3000 lereles en Rumania era verdad... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Habían comprado una empresa portuaria, mi misión era analizar de pe a pa la estructura, de costes, hacer planes de amortización de maquinaria y grúas nuevas, achatarramiento de lo que había, un ERE y despedir a todo cristo...

Limpiar la empresa y luego venderla más o menos era el objetivo...


----------



## tonuel (9 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Habían comprado una empresa portuaria, mi misión era analizar de pe a pa la estructura, de costes, hacer planes de amortización de maquinaria y grúas nuevas, achatarramiento de lo que había, un ERE y despedir a todo cristo...
> 
> Limpiar la empresa y luego venderla más o menos era el objetivo...



3000 lereles de limpiador... :8:



que nivel..., con esos sueldos en nada vemos a Rumania superando a Francia y Alemania.... 




Más o menos como España...::


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> 3000 lereles de limpiador... :8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Puntualizo que LIMPIOS por chanchullos fiscales de expatriado y tal

El SMI allí son 300€, mas o menos es como ganar 6000€ en Hispanistán y vivir en el barrio de salamanca por precios... las casas y estilo de vida decente era MUY CARO.


----------



## tonuel (9 Nov 2009)

Como en España en ningún sitio... ya sabes... :Aplauso:





De aquí 3 o 4 años espero decir lo mismo... 


Saludos


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Como en España en ningún sitio... ya sabes... :Aplauso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Te arrepentirás de esa afirmación.

Hispanistán se parecerá muy poco a lo que hoy en día es. Los salarios van al desplome y empobrecimiento generará violencia e inseguridad ciudadana.


----------



## tonuel (9 Nov 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Te arrepentirás de esa afirmación.
> 
> Hispanistán se parecerá muy poco a lo que hoy en día es. Los salarios van al desplome y empobrecimiento generará violencia e inseguridad ciudadana.



Se me olvidó poner el modo* ironic on*...



otra vez... 


Buenas noches y buena suerte...


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2009)

A los buenos dias!

Hoy nos toca corregir el exceso de ayer, aunque no será una corrección fuerte (siempre que no baje de ciertos niveles) ni durará todo el día porque ayer pude confirmar que los leoncios andan comprando.

Hoy lo ideal sería esperar a que baje, porque tenemos que pasar obligatoriamente por una pequeña corrección y comprar en soportes. Los soportes de hoy serán probablemente las resistencias de ayer.

edito: los niveles mínimos, es decir, aquellos que podrían pasarse pero donde no se debería aguantar mucho por debajo son en el Stoxx el 2817 y en el S&P el 1075, dudo que lleguemos ahí, pero ya veremos.


----------



## pyn (10 Nov 2009)

Buenos días,
ya he visto que las ARIAD han cerrado dentro del rango previsto, buen dato, aunque tendremos que esperar a finales de semana. Las THLD están muy apetecibles despues del -24% de ayer aunque creo que tienen recorrido hasta los 1,45$.

Sobre lo que comenta Luca, yo soy más de la opinión de bertok, se puede ganar mucha pasta en las TIC, con valía y comiéndose algún marrón (marrones que por cierto hay en todos los sectores). Un consejo Luca, no es bueno dar tanta información propia en un foro (si es cierta) acusando a tanta gente, nunca se sabe quién puede estar "vigilando".

Un saludo y QUE CORRAN LAS PLUSVALÍAS!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

Buenos días.. cabrones no puedo leer lo que hay puesto porque me lo capa la web del trabajo diciendo que es "porno".....sólo puedo leer la página anterior.. a ver si se cambia...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Buenos días.. cabrones no puedo leer lo que hay puesto porque me lo capa la web del trabajo diciendo que es "porno".....sólo puedo leer la página anterior.. a ver si se cambia...



Menos forear y más trabajar... :no:

Fdo: Tu jefe! )


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

Buenos días.. cabrones no puedo leer lo que hay puesto porque me lo capa la web del trabajo diciendo que es "X".....sólo puedo leer la página anterior.. a ver si se cambia...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

Bien ya hemos cambiado de página.. me salía que era porno ¿? qué habéis puesto? todavía no ha llegado SAN a los 13 €...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

Watarú no sé si lo has visto:

Hythiam Announces Third Quarter Results: Business Wire Business News: HYTM - MSN Money

Le pego una pensada y te digo que veo bueno/malo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Nov 2009)

Hannibal, atento que estamos cerca de los 11900...

Yo he abierto un mini-corto en 11880... morriña y eso... si supera el 12001 lo cierro...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hannibal, atento que estamos cerca de los 11900...
> 
> Yo he abierto un mini-corto en 11880... morriña y eso...



Aqui estoy preparado...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

Stockholders' equity (Deficit) (414 ) 1,108 

De momento el stockholder book value... es... negativo....

Total operating expenses $ 4,219 $ 10,904 
Total revenues 268 1,258 

Los costes de explotación han mejorado mucho, pero los beneficios casi dividido por 6...

Weighted number of shares outstanding 56,373 54,629 
El WNOS se mantiene cte de 2008 a 2009, en 2008 por estas fechas la acción valía: 0,65 por lo que la cotización de ahora más o menos es correcta desgraciadamente...

Los días siguientes hizo un pico hasta 0,85, creo que sería bueno poner una orden de venta a 0,70 y salir por patas de este valor.. al menos en el 50% de la cartera...

El tema de Ford dicen que es´tará implantado en: 

“We expect to finish the implementation of the Ford agreement in the Fourth Quarter of 2009, and we expect revenue to begin in the First Quarter of 2010.

Es decir, hasta Marzo la empresa no entrará en "beneficios"

El analista que dijo que valía 20 USD era un untado de cuidado.. su book value es negativo ahora mismo...

0.406 
-0.004 (-0.98%) 
After Hours: 0.380 -0.026 (-6.40%) 
Nov 9, 6:08PM EST 

Hoy se va a pegar una leche de cuidado... igual se va a los 0.30...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Aqui estoy preparado...



13 veces se ha estrellado el Ibex entre el 11890 y el 11960, hay 70 puntos, 70€ en los minis y 700€ en el contado, es el riesgo que corres a partir de ahora por contrato...

Máximo de hoy: 11889... ;-)

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 13 veces se ha estrellado el Ibex entre el 11890 y el 11960, hay 70 puntos, 70€ en los minis y 700€ en el contado, es el riesgo que corres a partir de ahora por contrato...
> 
> Máximo de hoy: 11889... ;-)
> 
> Saludos...



Lo esperaba en 11850 del futuro,pero va a ser que no llega...


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 13 veces se ha estrellado el Ibex entre el 11890 y el 11960, hay 70 puntos, 70€ en los minis y 700€ en el contado, es el riesgo que corres a partir de ahora por contrato...
> 
> Máximo de hoy: 11889... ;-)
> 
> Saludos...



Cuidado que hoy veo muchas probabilidades de superar máximos, los leoncios están entrando al mercado y me temo que esta vez va a ser para no hacer prisioneros 

Ayer el Dow lo hizo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuidado que hoy veo muchas probabilidades de superar máximos, los leoncios están entrando al mercado y me temo que esta vez va a ser para no hacer prisioneros
> 
> Ayer el Dow lo hizo.



Yo lo veo en S&P, Stoxx, Dow... pero al Ibex le costará un poco más, de todas formas si supera máximo San Stop me asistirá... 

Saludos...

PD: Por ahora, ha sido tocar el 11890 y bajar 40 puntos...
PD2: Estamos subiendo el doble que los alemanes, somos "los más mejores..."


----------



## tonuel (10 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuidado que hoy veo muchas probabilidades de superar máximos, los leoncios están entrando al mercado y me temo que esta vez va a ser para no hacer prisioneros
> 
> Ayer el Dow lo hizo.




Y estoy aquí chavales... veo que necesitais ayuda... :fiufiu:



Saludos 8:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Nov 2009)

Esta comprando leoncio el leon y triston...
El ibex ya perdio la comba del DJI,si fuera como antes el ibex estaria en los 12400 ya


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Esta comprando leoncio el leon y triston...
> El ibex ya perdio la comba del DJI,si fuera como antes el ibex estaria en los 12400 ya



Está esperando al S&P desde hace tiempo... el Ibex pasó el fibo50% (11400) y el S&P está llegando... (112x)

Recuerda que es un "ataque de bisturí..." se comienza con poca munición y con stops, ya iremos aumentando si la cosa va bien...

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Watarú no sé si lo has visto:
> 
> Hythiam Announces Third Quarter Results: Business Wire Business News: HYTM - MSN Money
> 
> Le pego una pensada y te digo que veo bueno/malo




Buenos días ^^!

Rápidamente, anoche te pegue los resultados... y si son malos de cojones.

Al parecer están dedicando todo el esfuerzo en convertirse en una empresa de salud de los seguros... antes estaban más dedicados a la clínica.

Pues si... de aquí a Enero podríamos ver los 0.25-0.30, si no consiguen algún contrato más. 

En Enero nos plantearemos si mediar un poco o no... de momento con un -50% ya no vendo... Peor estaba hace una semana...jaja.

Hasta después


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Está esperando al S&P desde hace tiempo... el Ibex pasó el fibo50% (11400) y el S&P está llegando... (112x)
> 
> Recuerda que es un "ataque de bisturí..." se comienza con poca munición y con stops, ya iremos aumentando si la cosa va bien...
> 
> Saludos...



Metido un mini corto en 11810


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Metido un mini corto en 11810



Pecata vamos a por tus plusvalías...  )

Hannibal ya ganas 5€ vende insensato!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pecata vamos a por tus plusvalías...  )
> 
> Hannibal ya ganas 5€ vende insensato!



Como toque el 11950 del contado le voy a meter uno gordo que se van a cagar los leoncios por las patas abajo jajajajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^^!
> 
> Rápidamente, anoche te pegue los resultados... y si son malos de cojones.
> 
> ...



Bueno yo estoy a -40% jajaja.

El año pasado recuperó mucho, de 0,60-0,65 a 0,80-0,85 para luego pegársela de nuevo.. si repetimos la jugada creo que a 0,70 te puedes salir como te he comentado antes...

En el Q1 2010 debería tocar 1 USD así que tampoco te preocupes demasiado... lo que está claro es que la obamamanía perjudica a esta acción mucho...a no ser que se monten en plan clínica de desintoxicación pagada por el estado que con el vicio que tienen en los USA se nos vá a los 20USD rápido XD

No es mal valor como parte de riesgo extremo en cartera (ya que nuestra cartera es riesgo puro XD!)


----------



## tonuel (10 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Metido un mini corto en 11810







Saludos :ouch:


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Nov 2009)

El Tesoro adjudica 6.747 millones de euros en letras a tres y seis meses y baja la rentabilidad. europapress.es


----------



## tonuel (10 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Como toque el 11950 del contado le voy a meter uno gordo que se van a cagar los leoncios por las patas abajo jajajajaja



Ten cuidado no te metan a ti algo gordo... ::



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Saludos :ouch:



Quién te ha visto y quién te ve Tonuel... estás muy prudente últimamente...

Todavía estamos esperando tu liste de valores para ponerse corto que nos prometiste....

Por cierto avísame cuando te pongas corto XD!


----------



## tonuel (10 Nov 2009)

Lo haré... no se preocupen...


Lo que pasa es que el intradia me quita un tiempo del que ahora no dispongo... pero en mi planificación tengo previsto el...



*SELL & HOLD...*



al estilo DP... ya sabes...



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo haré... no se preocupen...
> 
> 
> Lo que pasa es que el intradia me quita un tiempo del que ahora no dispongo... pero en mi planificación tengo previsto el...
> ...




Cuando pille liquidez haré lo mismo que "ustec" parte con acciones en CDF parte con un contrato Chulibex


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo haré... no se preocupen...
> 
> 
> Lo que pasa es que el intradia me quita un tiempo del que ahora no dispongo... pero en mi planificación tengo previsto el...
> ...



Huele a caca... :cook:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Huele a caca... :cook:



Mejor cagado que desplumado creo yo...


----------



## tonuel (10 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Huele a caca... :cook:



Pues mírese bien los zapatos... últimamente las ha pisado todas... ::



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Nov 2009)

El botas en 11,50 creo que no me puedo resistir le voy a meter una remesa :Baile:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Nov 2009)

Cierro el corto de inditex con perdidas,al menos hoy ha bajado y he recuperado parte.


----------



## tonuel (10 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El botas en 11,50 creo que no me puedo resistir le voy a meter una remesa :Baile:



Espero que no lo cierre cuando vaya palmando... 8:


No me gustaria verle en pelotillas...




otra vez...


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Nov 2009)

El mariquita del ibex no puede con los 11900,estara esperando a su novio DJI a que le ayude.
Al San le espero en 11.60 para un intradia rapidito.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El mariquita del ibex no puede con los 11900,estara esperando a su novio DJI a que le ayude.
> Al San le espero en 11.60 para un intradia rapidito.



Una preguntilla HL, a qué se dedica tu empresa ¿?


----------



## tonuel (10 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Una preguntilla HL, a qué se dedica tu empresa ¿?



Creo que vende marisco...




a dia de hoy no la falta trabajo... ya sabes... :no:


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes.


Estaba liadillo pujando en mi site favorito: BillionaireXchange, Online Luxury Auctions

http://billionairexchange.com/xchange/categories.php?category=Boats-and-Yachts&parent_id=1877


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El mariquita del ibex no puede con los 11900,estara esperando a su novio DJI a que le ayude.
> Al San le espero en 11.60 para un intradia rapidito.



¿y no sería mejor esperar a ver si efectivamente no pasa de ahí y entrar cuando esté confirmado? 

Hay que ser más conservador, yo ya le llevo 40 cts. ganados a TEF desde ayer y lo único que hice para entrar es ver como empezaba la sesión por encima de su máximo de tres semanas y esperar a que hiciera un pull-back al antiguo máximo, al final entré 2 cts. por encima del mínimo en una posición inmejorable.

También tenía claro desde este fin de semana que íbamos a tener subidón en las bolsas, es conveniente ir de la mano de los índices, hoy quería arrearle cortos al Stoxx pero tal como está todo no me fio un pelo, al final ha bajado pero recupera muy rápido, así que mejor entro largo cuando pase máximos.

Tampoco es tan complicado pero hay que tener algo de paciencia y no dejarse llevar por lo que uno piensa que va a pasar hasta que se confirme el escenario. En caso de equívoco, stop-loss y a por otra.


----------



## aksarben (10 Nov 2009)

Recuerdo a los presentes que pronunciar ciertas palabras implica guano 8:.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Creo que vende marisco...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Conozco a un subastero de Lonja y da mucha mucha pasta....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> También tenía claro desde este fin de semana que íbamos a tener subidón en las bolsas, es conveniente ir de la mano de los índices, hoy quería arrearle cortos al Stoxx pero tal como está todo no me fio un pelo, al final ha bajado pero recupera muy rápido, así que mejor entro largo cuando pase máximos.
> 
> .




Perdone usted pero nos metió miedo en el cuerpo con el "que viene el guano" el viernes, y que yo sepa eso es weekend


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Perdone usted pero nos metió miedo en el cuerpo con el "que viene el guano"



También dije que mejor poner un stop a vender. El guano estaba ahí y era muy real, pero luego todos los índices se dieron la vuelta. Es decir, el escenario no se confirmó, luego no había que vender, pero poner un stop lejano allí donde aun no se han hecho mínimos hace tiempo no es algo que esté mal hecho.

Y si sale mal, a por otra


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> También dije que mejor poner un stop a vender. El guano estaba ahí y era muy real, pero luego todos los índices se dieron la vuelta. Es decir, el escenario no se confirmó, luego no había que vender, pero poner un stop lejano allí donde aun no se han hecho mínimos hace tiempo no es algo que esté mal hecho.
> 
> Y si sale mal, a por otra



Totalmente de acuerdo señor Mulder, ya sabe usted que no estoy nada de acuerdo con las recos de DP y Kuji de no usar stops 

Era simplemente un poco de cachondeito, ya sabe usted como somos en este foro XD


----------



## donpepito (10 Nov 2009)

Los Stops están muy bien para acciones como TELEFONICA.... quien te iba a decir que ibamos a recuperar +40% en ARIAd en apenas 4 sesiones?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Una preguntilla HL, a qué se dedica tu empresa ¿?




Organizo paquetes deportivos de ocio y paquetes de hospitalidad empresarial para eventos en España(Futbol,Formula 1,MotoGP,Conciertos ect) El 90% de mi cartera de clientes es de fuera de España.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿y no sería mejor esperar a ver si efectivamente no pasa de ahí y entrar cuando esté confirmado?
> 
> Hay que ser más conservador, yo ya le llevo 40 cts. ganados a TEF desde ayer y lo único que hice para entrar es ver como empezaba la sesión por encima de su máximo de tres semanas y esperar a que hiciera un pull-back al antiguo máximo, al final entré 2 cts. por encima del mínimo en una posición inmejorable.
> 
> ...



Las manos fuertes compraron la semana pasada,ayer a ultima hora y hoy estan soltando el papel que compraron a las gacelas,creo que tiene que bajar hoy un poco,compraran barato y lo volveran a subir.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Creo que vende marisco...
> 
> 
> 
> ...









:XX:


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los Stops están muy bien para acciones como TELEFONICA.... quien te iba a decir que ibamos a recuperar +40% en ARIAd en apenas 4 sesiones?



Los stops sirven para limitar pérdidas y delimitar el riesgo que corres con una acción, que el otro día hubo una que bajó un 50%, alguien que pusiera un stop con el 25% hubiese perdido pero a la larga ganará porque es dificil que una vez abajo esa acción vuelva a subir tanto.

Cada cual los pone donde quiere, poner stops no quiere decir salirse cuando pierda un 3%, cada uno los pone donde allí donde está dispuesto a arriesgar su dinero. Y por otra parte los stops también sirven para recoger beneficios si las cosas se ponen feas como ocurrió desde el máximo de septiembre en ARIA, un stop bien puesto tras ese máximo le hubiera ahorrado muchos sufrimientos a muchos.

Si tu crees que aun pueden subir más y estás dispuesto a arriesgar más la solución es sencilla: poner el stop más lejos, pero no ponerlo me parece una barbaridad y eso que yo tampoco lo puse cuando estuve dentro de Aria, pero todos los días me lo cuestionaba, al final decidí ejecutar un stop mental y me libré de una buena, no es preciso que sea físico 

Ahora podría haber entrado de nuevo ganandole más, aunque esta vez no lo he hecho, principalmente porque no me gusta R4.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

HL así que montas los hospitalities de las carreras eh! yo con ese trabajo fliparía con lo fanático de las carreras que soy...

Si nos hacemos ricos con la bolsa cuenta conmigo para montar un equipo de motos.

DP un stop me habría venido de perlas en todas las que he llevado, he aprendido de error y no estoy de acuerdo en su planteamiento...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> HL así que montas los hospitalities de las carreras eh! yo con ese trabajo fliparía con lo fanático de las carreras que soy...
> 
> Si nos hacemos ricos con la bolsa cuenta conmigo para montar un equipo de motos.
> 
> DP un stop me habría venido de perlas en todas las que he llevado, he aprendido de error y no estoy de acuerdo en su planteamiento...



Sobre lo de los equipos de motos es muy jodido,he sido piloto y team manager y tener un equipo ahora con la crisis es casi mision imposible(falta de patrocinadores)
Los gastos son inmensos y solo se gana dinero en motogp,este año incluso equipos estan perdiendo bastante dinero.
En el CEV solo ganan dinero los 5 pilotos punteros,para subirte a una moto de Extreme o Supersport en un equipo para las 7 carreras del CEV que son todas en España le cuesta al piloto de 60k a 120k por temporada.... imaginate.


----------



## tonuel (10 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> :XX:



Tomen... tomen ustedes... me lo acaban de traer de mercamadrid... 






Voy a llamar a Cándido a ver que opina..., el hombre de ésto sabe bastante... 


El que gane la porra de este mes se lo lleva...


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Sobre lo de los equipos de motos es muy jodido,he sido piloto y team manager y tener un equipo ahora con la crisis es casi mision imposible(falta de patrocinadores)
> Los gastos son inmensos y solo se gana dinero en motogp,este año incluso equipos estan perdiendo bastante dinero.
> En el CEV solo ganan dinero los 5 pilotos punteros,para subirte a una moto de Extreme o Supersport en un equipo para las 7 carreras del CEV que son todas en España le cuesta al piloto de 60k a 120k por temporada.... imaginate.



Sí sé que es bastante caro, sobre todo desde que empezaron con la electrónica, da seguridad a los pilotos pero yo prefería las carreras de la 990 sin ayudas de ningún tipo a excepción de los mapas...

En qué cilindrada has corrido?


----------



## donpepito (10 Nov 2009)

Todo depende de los objetivos... para tradear son correctos los STOPs.


----------



## tonuel (10 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí sé que es bastante caro, sobre todo desde que empezaron con la electrónica, da seguridad a los pilotos pero yo prefería las carreras de la 990 sin ayudas de ningún tipo a excepción de los mapas...
> 
> En qué cilindrada has corrido?



Si te gustan las emociones fuertes no hay nada como participar en las carreras por circuito urbano que todavia se celebran... :rolleye:


Las hostias son todo un espectáculo hoyga... 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Nov 2009)

Ya he vendido el mini-corto... (11880-11800) creo que se le puede sacar más, pero tengo entreno toda la tarde y no podré estar atento...

Saludos... y suerte Hannibal!


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Nov 2009)

Empieza la fiesta!


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes ^___^!

Parece que nuestro caballo ha recuperado la forma... pero no hay que presionarlo mucho... así suavemente... que trote jaja

Las hytm... bueno algo peor me esperaba... esperemos que recupere un poco.

Un saludo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Nov 2009)

Volkswagen se desmorona... y como no,yo dentro...


----------



## pyn (10 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> 
> Estaba liadillo pujando en mi site favorito: BillionaireXchange, Online Luxury Auctions
> ...



Paso de rascar más pero miedo me da una web que el campo password es de tipo "text". Y miedo me da una web para millonarios hecha en php y y mysql.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Nov 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Paso de rascar más pero miedo me da una web que el campo password es de tipo "text". Y miedo me da una web para millonarios hecha en php y y mysql.



Los millonarios no compran por web... lo hacen para que se les vea. En cuanto vi el boli ese con diamantes cerré la web... jaja


----------



## donpepito (10 Nov 2009)

Esos precios están muy inflados.... y no hay nada que me guste....


----------



## Catacrack (10 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Las hytm... bueno algo peor me esperaba... esperemos que recupere un poco.



Compre 20k a 0.3783

Si Luca se hace rico yo quiero ir detras.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Compre 20k a 0.3783
> 
> Si Luca se hace rico yo quiero ir detras.



Con el gafe que tenemos tu y yo,en vez de hacerle rico le vas a arruinar,ya cae a 0,36


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Compre 20k a 0.3783
> 
> Si Luca se hace rico yo quiero ir detras.



Tienen pinta de irse más abajo... y no vas a verle color por lo menos hasta principios de año, te lo aviso... jaja


----------



## donpepito (10 Nov 2009)

Continuamos con buen negociado en ARIAd... según he leido en yahoo, a las 16:00h (Hispania) hay noticias de ASH.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Continuamos con buen negociado en ARIAd... según he leido en yahoo, a las 16:00h (Hispania) hay noticias de ASH.



¿Pero ese congreso no era el 17 de Noviembre? No he leído nada... grrr


----------



## Catacrack (10 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Con el gafe que tenemos tu y yo,en vez de hacerle rico le vas a arruinar,ya cae a 0,36



Pues desde que hago lo contrario de lo que tu posteas me he sacado un pico.

:fiufiu:

PD; Ni se te ocurra entrar en ARIA de nuevo que me mandas debajo de un puente.


----------



## donpepito (10 Nov 2009)

No, me refiero a esto:

Research abstracts for next month's annual meeting of the American Society of Hematology, or ASH, will be posted online Tuesday at 10 a.m. EST.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Nov 2009)

Inditex tiene una pinta de cortos que asusta,como no,salirme y empieza a caer a saco


----------



## donpepito (10 Nov 2009)

Me voy al cole.... compra de nuevo HL... que nos vamos a los 2.55USD


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Inditex tiene una pinta de cortos que asusta,como no,salirme y empieza a caer a saco



Hannibal... tradeando me despluman... así que al menos me he metido y ya no me salgo más jajaja así por lógica perderé menos...

Para ya, que tu mujer te va a dar con la cazuela...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me voy al cole.... compra de nuevo HL... que nos vamos a los 2.55USD



Solo tengo pasta en la cuenta de cfds,el dinero que tenia en la cuenta para comprar acciones lo meti en un deposito al 4% 

De momento mantengo las onty.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Nov 2009)

Que figurita mas bonita esta haciendo el inbex en el diario 1 minuto...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Inditex tiene una pinta de cortos que asusta,como no,salirme y empieza a caer a saco



Te dije que aguantaras... las estuve estudiando para meterles cortos... hace tiempo ya cuando Tonuel nos prometió las sagradas escrituras de la lista del guano... le dije que la incluyera..


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

Catacrak entre 0.20-0,3X son los niveles buenos para acumular.. en el Q1 2010 se va a 1 USD seguro...

Si se va a los 20 USD que dicen los fantasmas de los analistos la verdad que saco un pico, pero con llegar a 2 USD me conformo que saco una buena pasta XD


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2009)

Hannibal, las ALM están muy bien para unos largos, han superado, otra más, los máximos de 3 semanas y están subiendo fuerte.

Yo ya les saco 10 cts. por CFD en apenas un par de horas


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

Estoy por mover el Stop en Aria un poco más arriba.. igual puedo materializar 2 k de plusvalías y comprar más barato si hace un spike rompestops


----------



## Catacrack (10 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Catacrak entre 0.20-0,3X son los niveles buenos para acumular.. en el Q1 2010 se va a 1 USD seguro...
> 
> Si se va a los 20 USD que dicen los fantasmas de los analistos la verdad que saco un pico, pero con llegar a 2 USD me conformo que saco una buena pasta XD



Solo llevo 20k (menos de 5k €) asi que estas pueden acumular polvo que no me duelen. Si bajan como tu dices entonces acumulares otras tantas.

Mas acojonado los he tenido con ARIA.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Solo llevo 20k (menos de 5k €) asi que estas pueden acumular polvo que no me duelen. Si bajan como tu dices entonces acumulares otras tantas.
> 
> Mas acojonado los he tenido con ARIA.



Si te gustan las apuestas fuertes mira DPTR que tiene noviembres alcistas los años impares...


----------



## pyn (10 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Solo tengo pasta en la cuenta de cfds,el dinero que tenia en la cuenta para comprar acciones lo meti en un deposito al 4%
> 
> De momento mantengo las onty.



¿Dónde has conseguido ese depósito HL? Estoy mirando un depósito y me interesa esa información.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Te dije que aguantaras... las estuve estudiando para meterles cortos... hace tiempo ya cuando Tonuel nos prometió las sagradas escrituras de la lista del guano... le dije que la incluyera..



Los tenia en 40,5 y ayer traspasaron los 43... :ouch: , se nota que han salido los analistos recomendando el valor y diciendo que en el aspecto tecnico esta de puta madre...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Nov 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Dónde has conseguido ese depósito HL? Estoy mirando un depósito y me interesa esa información.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



En citibank,tambien tienen cuenta remunerada al 3,5%


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

Parece que la noticia de Aria de las 16:00 ha sido positiva... a ver si cerramos una semanita redonda con este valor.. si se va a 2,80 ya entreo en plusvalías otra vez con la cartera...


----------



## pyn (10 Nov 2009)

Me estoy tocando, ARIAD en 2,61$ por un momento...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Nov 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Dónde has conseguido ese depósito HL? Estoy mirando un depósito y me interesa esa información.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Yo lo he puesto en Barclays. 4,25% a 16 meses.... puedes retirarlo cada 3...

Ariad a 2.64$ todo el mundo está en verde ya!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Dónde has conseguido ese depósito HL? Estoy mirando un depósito y me interesa esa información.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Siempre puedes pillar pagares nueva rumasa----


----------



## tonuel (10 Nov 2009)

Ariad a 2,64 y subiendo... vayan subiendo los stops hamijos... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

Joder con Ariad-rocket... no me fío.. voy moviendo el stop profit...


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Siempre puedes pillar pagares nueva rumasa----



Dios santo... jajaja y si te la meten doblada siempre te puedes beber el money, huele a timo a kilómetros...

Joder En plusvalías estoy Yuhuuujuuuuuuuuuu, para cubrirme las perdidas de hytm... se tiene que ir a 3$ lo menos... jaja


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Joder con Ariad-rocket... no me fío.. voy moviendo el stop profit...



Aquí ya tiene que haber un puñado de gacelillas insiders...como los gordos hagan sacudir el árbol...


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2009)

Ojo, SNTA pasando de los 3.34$, se va a disparar...


----------



## aksarben (10 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Estoy por mover el Stop en Aria un poco más arriba.. igual puedo materializar 2 k de plusvalías y comprar más barato si hace un spike rompestops



Hablando de spikes en ARIAd, $2.63... :8:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Nov 2009)

Vengo a tocar un poco los huevos a los nuevos nasdaq-ricos, pero viendo como está la economía, creo que tenemos que poner los pies en el suelo...







Saludos...


----------



## pyn (10 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo lo he puesto en Barclays. 4,25% a 16 meses.... puedes retirarlo cada 3...
> 
> Ariad a 2.64$ todo el mundo está en verde ya!



¿Hace mucho de eso? Tengo una sucursal y ese depósito está de puta madre ¿el devengo de intereses es mensual o trimestral?

Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Hace mucho de eso? Tengo una sucursal y ese depósito está de puta madre ¿el devengo de intereses es mensual o trimestral?
> 
> Un saludo y gracias!



Quillo, es un 3,18 tae anual....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Nov 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Hace mucho de eso? Tengo una sucursal y ese depósito está de puta madre ¿el devengo de intereses es mensual o trimestral?
> 
> Un saludo y gracias!



Pues no me acuerdo, creo que es trimestral... : lo contraté a principios de agosto, ahora lo han bajado a 3,5% +de 50.000€ y 3,25% +de 3000€

https://www.barclays.es/publico/contents/particulares/depositos_DepositosHome.jsp?lang=es_ES

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

Los insiders que pillaron a 1,75-1,80 llevan un 40-50% de rentabilidad, puede que sacudan el árbol como dice Pepitoria...


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2009)

De Cárpatos, ya lo venía anticipando yo también:



> 16:06:10 h.
> Mundo hedge Fund [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Nov 2009)

Esto creo que nadie lo posteó ayer...

"_...la FED confirmando que de las 10 entidades financieras americanas que hace 7 meses pasaron el stress test y se les pidió que levantasen capital por 74.600 mln USD, 9 ya tendrían capital suficiente tras haber conseguido 77.000 mln USD mediante ampliaciones de capital, conversión de acciones preferentes en ordinarias y ventas de activos. Sólo GMAC, la financiera de General Motors, estaría aún en conversaciones con el Tesoro por necesidades de financiación._"

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Nov 2009)

Como suben las onty,otro dia asi y salgo de perdidas... quien lo diria


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2009)

THLD subiendo casi un 10% hoy y las ENMD un 5%.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

Parece que no está pecata por aquí pero si se ha conseguido salir de Aria y cerró los minis esta semana se ha levantado un pico... felicidades!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Nov 2009)

Abro 4 mini ibex largo....


----------



## somia (10 Nov 2009)

Esto solo es el principio de una gran corrección global en los mercados, la prensa miente, los politicos mienten, la banca miente, los gobiernos mienten. NO HAY RECUPERACION. La crisis desgraciadamente será larga y dura, tendrá un efecto similar a Japon donde duró 15 años, los tipos de interes subiran y subiran, la inflación subira y subira, los impuestos directos e indirectos subiran y subiran, el trabajo no se acabará de recuperar, entidades financieras caeran. LOS MERCADOS SOO REFLEJARAN LA REALIDAD, y no el optimismo irreal que han mostrado en estos ultimos meses como una nueva burbuja que se desinflara en breve. RETIRAR POSICIONES.


----------



## Catacrack (10 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Abro 4 mini ibex largo....



Con permiso de tonuel







Me voy a poner corto.


----------



## Catacrack (10 Nov 2009)

somia dijo:


> Esto solo es el principio de una gran corrección global en los mercados, la prensa miente, los politicos mienten, la banca miente, los gobiernos mienten. NO HAY RECUPERACION. La crisis desgraciadamente será larga y dura, tendrá un efecto similar a Japon donde duró 15 años, los tipos de interes subiran y subiran, la inflación subira y subira, los impuestos directos e indirectos subiran y subiran, el trabajo no se acabará de recuperar, entidades financieras caeran. LOS MERCADOS SOO REFLEJARAN LA REALIDAD, y no el optimismo irreal que han mostrado en estos ultimos meses como una nueva burbuja que se desinflara en breve. RETIRAR POSICIONES.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Abro 4 mini ibex largo....



Lo he notado...:ouch: pobre Pecata... :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Nov 2009)

somia dijo:


> Esto solo es el principio de una gran corrección global en los mercados, la prensa miente, los politicos mienten, la banca miente, los gobiernos mienten. NO HAY RECUPERACION. La crisis desgraciadamente será larga y dura, tendrá un efecto similar a Japon donde duró 15 años, los tipos de interes subiran y subiran, la inflación subira y subira, los impuestos directos e indirectos subiran y subiran, el trabajo no se acabará de recuperar, entidades financieras caeran. LOS MERCADOS SOO REFLEJARAN LA REALIDAD, y no el optimismo irreal que han mostrado en estos ultimos meses como una nueva burbuja que se desinflara en breve. RETIRAR POSICIONES.



Te registras para decir algo que sabe todo el mundo? :Aplauso:
Esto es el casino hamijo,si la bolsa reflejara la economia real estariamos en los 3500 puntos del ibex ahora mismo.

Bienvenido a la bolsa,al fondo hay sitio:


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2009)

somia dijo:


> Esto solo es el principio de una gran corrección global en los mercados, la prensa miente, los politicos mienten, la banca miente, los gobiernos mienten. NO HAY RECUPERACION. La crisis desgraciadamente será larga y dura, tendrá un efecto similar a Japon donde duró 15 años, los tipos de interes subiran y subiran, la inflación subira y subira, los impuestos directos e indirectos subiran y subiran, el trabajo no se acabará de recuperar, entidades financieras caeran. LOS MERCADOS SOO REFLEJARAN LA REALIDAD, y no el optimismo irreal que han mostrado en estos ultimos meses como una nueva burbuja que se desinflara en breve. RETIRAR POSICIONES.



- Estamos en deflación y seguiremos así mucho tiempo.
- A las entidades no las dejan caer.
- La bolsa y la realidad son cosas distintas, aunque las bolsas cayeron el año pasado el 50% mientras el resto de la economía seguía más o menos igual y sigue sin corregir ese desbarajuste que ya corrigieron las bolsas.

Los mercados reflejaron más pesimismo del que había, por eso ahora reflejan más optimismo de que hay, llamar burbuja a eso es apuntar muy bajo. Y eso no quiere decir que los mercados no vuelvan a caer, pero los mínimos de este año es muy improbable que los volvamos a ver en muchos años.


----------



## Catacrack (10 Nov 2009)

Aria en rojo, no para de bajar. Mañana estamos otra vez en 1,80USD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

Sabía yo los de Aria qué cabrones... igual cerramos el gap---


----------



## somia (10 Nov 2009)

LAS 8 BURBUJAS DEL MERCADO, 1/ la burbuja china - 2/ La burbuja Ecologica 3/ La burbuja de Oro 4/ La burbuja de la deuda 5/ La burbuja de la renta variable 6/ La burbuja de las nuevas subprimes 2.0 7/ La Burbuja inmobiliaria de locales 8/ La burbuja de los mercados emergentes.
SER CONSECUENTES CON ESTA INFORMACION, NO ES DERROTISMO ES REALIDAD
SALUDOS Y PRUDENCIA


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

Jaja que me salta el stooopppp me cago en todo.. tenía que haberlas vendido a 2,60...


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Jaja que me salta el stooopppp me cago en todo.. tenía que haberlas vendido a 2,60...



Otro que va a hacer de camarero en el yate


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2009)

somia dijo:


> LAS 8 BURBUJAS DEL MERCADO, 1/ la burbuja china - 2/ La burbuja Ecologica 3/ La burbuja de Oro 4/ La burbuja de la deuda 5/ La burbuja de la renta variable 6/ La burbuja de las nuevas subprimes 2.0 7/ La Burbuja inmobiliaria de locales 8/ La burbuja de los mercados emergentes.
> SER CONSECUENTES CON ESTA INFORMACION, NO ES DERROTISMO ES REALIDAD
> SALUDOS Y PRUDENCIA



¿porque la renta variable tiene una burbuja?


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Nov 2009)

Hola,

Llevo todo el dia malisima con fiebre, vomitos y dolores musculares.

Encima entro ahora en internet, y me encuentro las Ariad bajando (después de haber estado a 2,63) y los minis bastante desmejorados.

A ver si esto mejora, pero pinta mal... buf, sobre todo las Ariad.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Nov 2009)

uf,uf..las arias

las gacelillas están corriendo asustadas


----------



## donpepito (10 Nov 2009)

OPsss... ya estoy aquí... vaya spike intencionado a 2.63USD ... han soltado unas cientos de miles en 2.62USD.... parece que quieren echar a los nuevos inversores.

Vamos a recuperar los 2.50USD.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> uf,uf..las arias
> 
> las gacelillas están corriendo asustadas



De momento 2,35 parece el nuevo soporte.. a ver lo que dura...


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Nov 2009)

Vendido el mini-ibex a 11760 (entrada 11645).


----------



## somia (10 Nov 2009)

La renta variable normamente se adelanta a los acontecimientos futuros, ¿es el futuro positivo Sr. Mulder?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

somia dijo:


> La renta variable normamente se adelanta a los acontecimientos futuros, ¿es el futuro positivo Sr. Mulder?



Somia, gracias por los avisos, pondremos stops loss en todas nuestras operaciones, sacaremos el dinero del banco y no compraremos oro/petróleo.

No compramos/vendemos acciones porque pensamos que la cosa va a mejorar, de hecho, muchos esperamos que empeore para ponernos cortos..

Sencillamente especulamos e intentamos dar rentabilidad a un dinero.

Coincido con su planteamieto e incluso se queda corto ya que yo creo en el madmax.

Saludos cordiales.

P.D. Compre unas arias que se lo va a llevar calentito...

P.D.2: No se lo tome a mal, pero sus palabras aquí son como las de un cura cuando va a un puti club a llamar a los clientes pecadores que arderán en el infierno y tal...

P.D.3: Si nos puede decir un nivel en el Ibex para ponernos cortos justo antes de que baje hasta 3500 por favor ilústrenos..


----------



## somia (10 Nov 2009)

Hannibal, si crees que esto es un casino es que tu conocimiento de los mercados es muy limitado.
Quizas si tu operas como en un casino debes tener claro que a la larga SIEMPRE GANA LA CASA.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Nov 2009)

Snifff con lo feliz que era yo viendo mis Arias a más de 2.60... bueno paciencia... el mes bueno va a ser Diciembre.

Pecata eso va a ser la fiebre del cerdo mexicano... fijo... 

Somia, bienvenido... un agorero más no molesta, siéntase como en casa, ¿le apetece un café?

Un saludo


----------



## somia (10 Nov 2009)

Divertida tu comparación LUCA, ahora entiendo.....


----------



## somia (10 Nov 2009)

Si quereis guerra comprar un ETF....codigo GLD. o para corto codigo SH


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2009)

somia dijo:


> La renta variable normamente se adelanta a los acontecimientos futuros, ¿es el futuro positivo Sr. Mulder?



Falso, la renta variable siempre va por detrás de los acontecimientos, por ejemplo, durante los dos principios de las guerras mundiales la bolsa subió y luego bajó.

En la primera guerra mundial el Dow hizo máximo en noviembre de 1916, a partir de ahí empezó a bajar en serio.

En la segunda guerra mundial el Dow no empezó a bajar fuerte hasta mayo de 1940, cuando la guerra ya estaba más que empezada.

La crisis del año pasado hizo bajar a las bolsas más del 50% cuando ya había una buena parte de los esqueletos bancarios fuera del armario, la quiebra de Lehman Brothers fue el inicio de las bajadas fuertes y este año hemos subido a partir de marzo que fue cuando se empezó a hablar de 'brotes verdes'.

No te equivoques, las bolsas nunca anticipan nada.


----------



## somia (10 Nov 2009)

Gracias la invitación Wataru.... corto de cafe please...tambien corto de azucar please


----------



## donpepito (10 Nov 2009)

La subida de ARIAd +8% la vamos a ver de nuevo hoy... el plan sigue su curso... en ONTy & ARIAd.


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La subida de ARIAd +8% la vamos a ver de nuevo hoy... el plan sigue su curso... en ONTy & ARIAd.



Parece que mañana es fiesta en USA, de ahí se explica que hoy las bolsas hayan bajado un poco, sin embargo tampoco han caido demasiado, han hecho un lateral más bien.

Mañana en Europa podríamos subir al no haber datos, aunque hoy los leoncios no han movido ficha, deben estar esperando al jueves.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

somia dijo:


> Si quereis guerra comprar un ETF....codigo GLD. o para corto codigo SH



Entonces nos sugiere ponernos largos en Oro y cortos en el S&P...

Lo vé, al final usted es de los nuestros!

Aquí esperamos a la caída del Ibex, que suponemos bastante más pronunciada y así no corremos riesgo cambiario...

Deberían de presentarle al sr Tonuel


----------



## somia (10 Nov 2009)

Exactamente Luca, eso sugiero.


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes.
El DJI llegó ayer a un punto interesante.Choque con la línea de tendencia bajista.El fibo 50% en 10339.
Y el MACD está en divergencia desde Agosto.Ya cansa.
Saludos.


----------



## pyn (10 Nov 2009)

Señor deje de evangelizarnos y compre ARIA's cojones.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

somia dijo:


> Exactamente Luca, eso sugiero.



Su propuesta es muy interesante y seguro que la estudiamos entre todos.

Bienvenido al grupo


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Nov 2009)

Ha entrado un poco alocadamente pero al final terminará comprando ARIAs, poniéndose corto en GAM y añadiendose banderitas de japón.


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2009)

Luca, el año pasado por estas fechas se presentaba periódicamente un tipo que anunciaba el Dow a 4000 cada dos por tres porque tenía amigos ¿donde dijo? creo que en el Mossad o algo así, JUASSSS

Por supuesto el Dow no llegó a 4000, pero parece que los agoreros siguen entrando aquí anunciando burbujas sin parar y luego se ponen a recomendar ETF's....manda huevos!


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2009)

Las ENMD ahora con un 10% y las THLD en un 5%, parece que ya está claro que algunas acciones son anticíclicas y otras no.

Al menos son un referente para saber por donde anda el mercado, al principio también ocurría algo parecido con Aria.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Luca, el año pasado por estas fechas se presentaba periódicamente un tipo que anunciaba el Dow a 4000 cada dos por tres porque tenía amigos ¿donde dijo? creo que en el Mossad o algo así, JUASSSS
> 
> Por supuesto el Dow no llegó a 4000, pero parece que los agoreros siguen entrando aquí anunciando burbujas sin parar y luego se ponen a recomendar ETF's....manda huevos!



Bueno, vamos a darle una oportunidad, por actuar así le metísteis mucha caña a un tal Pepon26 que si le hubiéramos escuchado un poco igual yo estaría ahora mismo montando mi 2ª clínica...


----------



## rosonero (10 Nov 2009)

Saludos a la forería !!!

Es un placer hacerlos sabedores de mi reciente ingreso en el club de nuevos papás  
Con un poco de retraso al final se decidió por el 5 de Noviembre, datos de rigor:
Nombre, Pol, 3.750 gr. de peso y 53.5 cm 
Entre visitas y cacas no tengo mucho tiempo pero os sigo casi a diario, sobretodo el tema de las traicioneras Arias.
Por mi parte me preparo para la vuelta a los mercados sin miedo a las pilladas porque pasarán a ser una cartera de futuro para él 

Os dejo un foto.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

Felicidades Rosonero, justo hoy hemos comentado lo de poner la cartera a nombre de los hijos para no delcarar las plusvalías XD!


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Nov 2009)

Felicidades Rosonero :Aplauso:

Trata de no dejarle muchas pilladas para su vejez... jajaja

Nombre ¿PoL? Umm... ¿eres fan de los Beetles?


----------



## pyn (10 Nov 2009)

Felicidades rosonero, un placer volver a leerle ¿ha comprado ARIA's?


----------



## ddddd (10 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes a todos.

Aquí seguimos en la busqueda de una parte de la felicidad.

Yo sigo apostado a ver si entro en GTXI, DPTR o HYTM.

Creo que aún bajarán más, pero cada vez queda menos para sus presumibles importantes subidas y algo de miedo tengo a quedarme fuera.

¿Qué opinión hay en el foro sobre las 3? ¿alguna más idonea para entrar en el corto plazo?

Lo que tengo meridianamente claro es que cualquiera puede ser buena opción a partir de ya.

La duda ahora es DPTR después de la última entrada que acaba de colgar Kujire; Luca y Burney, echadle un vistazo rápido, ataque de Arabia Saudi a Yemen, esto puede afectar a vuestra acción negativamente imagino.

Saludos.


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2009)

Noragüena rosonero, ahora te toca buy & hold para que le puedas pagar la Universidad al niño....¿o debería ser sell & hold?

Como decía André Kostolany, invierte en bolsa, échate a dormir 30 años y al despertarte serás millonario 

El año pasado esa teoría se derrumbó, aunque quizas fuera el punto de inflexión para un nuevo buy & hold y echarse a dormir 30 años de nuevo.


----------



## until (10 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> hoy hemos comentado lo de poner la cartera a nombre de los hijos para no delcarar las plusvalías XD!



Me lo he perdido, pero ya te dije ayer que tanto las plusvalias como minusvalias hay que declararlas (entorno a 1000 o 2000 €)


----------



## ddddd (10 Nov 2009)

Enhorabuena Rosonero, eso si es encontrar la felicidad.

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (10 Nov 2009)

Enhorabuena, es el primero?

Ya sabes que ARIAd & ONTy son claras candidatas para pasar al GRUPO MERCK....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos.
> 
> Aquí seguimos en la busqueda de una parte de la felicidad.
> 
> ...




Qué tal.

GTXI mola creo que no debe de pegar muchas más malas pasadas, pero la veo para hacerle trading a 2-3 días no para largo.. compra y usa stops...

DPTR y HYTM son para más largo plazo, para el Q1 2010 mínimo eso tenlo en cuenta...

Las guerras siempre son buenas para que suba el precio del petróleo y el oro, en teoría es bueno...


----------



## somia (10 Nov 2009)

Mulder, yo no trabajo para el Mossad, solo tengo información de SuperLopez......


----------



## rosonero (10 Nov 2009)

Gracias por la felicitaciones, llega visita...
Ariad no llevo, tengo un broker de andar por casa (Ahorro.com)
Lo de Pol es muy común por Cataluña.

Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Nov 2009)

Enhorabuena rosonero!!

Cuéntale pronto como va lo del Libro de la Selva!! 
Así tendremos una cantera de lujo!!
Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Nov 2009)

El soft de los MMs ha hecho pumpppp!!! XDDDD


----------



## argan (10 Nov 2009)

Me retiro a mis aposentos, soltados papelitos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El soft de los MMs ha hecho pumpppp!!! XDDDD



¿? Expliquese...


----------



## donpepito (10 Nov 2009)

Toma de referencia a las agencias en ONTy... son las mismas que mueven la cot en ARIAd...

Las opciones están en 2.50USD ... espero que no esten mareando hasta el 20 de noviembre.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Nov 2009)

Felicidades Rosonero!  A disfrutarlo!


----------



## ddddd (10 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Qué tal.
> 
> GTXI mola creo que no debe de pegar muchas más malas pasadas, pero la veo para hacerle trading a 2-3 días no para largo.. compra y usa stops...
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Creo que todavía esperaré un poco el desarrollo de los acontecimientos. Por ejemplo, GTXI todavía creo que visitará nuevos mínimos anuales que ahora mismo se encuentran en 3,55. Lo que dudo es que baje de 3, así que la horquilla para poder entrar estaría situada en medio dolar más o menos actualmente, intentaré arañar unos céntimos más.

Sobre DPTR o HYTM estoy de acuerdo en tu apreciación de más a largo plazo; además creo que todavía se encuentran claramente bajistas.

Mi estrategia ahora mismo sería entrar en GTXI en esta semana, sacar la mayor rentabilidad posible y después entrar en uno de los otros 2 valores posiblemente a precios más bajos que los actuales.

Saludos.


----------



## ddddd (10 Nov 2009)

DPTR tocando los 1,04 :8:

Y pensar que me tiraba de los pelos porque no me entró una orden durante la tarde del viernes a 1,09 por 1 céntimo.

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (10 Nov 2009)

GTXi... por experiencias similares... irá subiendo de manera que se aproxime a la cita con la FDA... según dicen a principios de DICIEMBRE... pero no lo veo claro... en las fechas prox que nos encontraremos. NAVIDAD!!!!!


----------



## Claca (10 Nov 2009)

Felicitats, rosonero! Una preciosidad de niño

PD: ahora sabrás lo que es llenarse las manos de liquidez constantemente. El guano de marzo no es nada comparado con eso


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Nov 2009)

Rosonero muchas felicidades. 
Ahora empieza tu nueva vida... je je je


----------



## until (10 Nov 2009)

Precisando y según la legislación para el año 2008, están obligados a presentar declaración de la renta, entre otros, los siguientes:

- Quienes obtengan rendimientos del Capital Mobiliario por importe superior a 1.600,00 €.

- Quienes obtengan Ganancias Patrimoniales superiores a 1.000,00 €.

-Quienes tengan Pérdidas Patrimoniales superiores a 500,00 €.


----------



## rosonero (10 Nov 2009)

Je je je!!!! Menudo es!!!! Duerme 3 o 4 horas del tirón... pero por la tarde, por las noches cada hora y media o 2 cumple con su papel de despertador y si puede te riega a traición )

Por otra parte el papeleo es infinito y como la suegra se ha instalado en casa para ayudarnos, cosa que se agradece, te lleva a situaciones como tender o recoger su ropa interior ::


----------



## Stuyvesant (10 Nov 2009)

Enhorabuena Rosonero, se parece a su padre, está calvo.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Nov 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Je je je!!!! Menudo es!!!! Duerme 3 o 4 horas del tirón... pero por la tarde, por las noches cada hora y media o 2 cumple con su papel de despertador y si puede te riega a traición )
> 
> Por otra parte el papeleo es infinito y como la suegra se ha instalado en casa para ayudarnos, cosa que se agradece, te lleva a situaciones como tender o recoger su ropa interior ::



Aghh!! Esos pequeñajos... yo tengo tres sobrinitas y como tengan la boca manchada de chocolate o lo que sea las japutas se refriegan de lo lindo... las odio!!! inocho:inocho: jaja

Tío... acabas de violar la regla número 1 del matrimonio, bueno la segunda, la primera es, todas las noches hay sexo, contigo o sin ti... jajaja

La segunda es jamás meter a la suegra en casa... ains... estos novatos... jaja


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Nov 2009)

¿mañana no hay bolsa en usa?


----------



## credulo (10 Nov 2009)

Veteran's day

por lo que se los bonos cierran, pero el stock market abrirá, aunque no se si toda la jornada


----------



## until (10 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿mañana no hay bolsa en usa?



Mañana si, el 26 no que es dia de accion de gracias


----------



## aksarben (10 Nov 2009)

¡Felicidades rosonero! ¡Bienvenido al club!


----------



## credulo (10 Nov 2009)

Me voy a perder el pavo de acción de gracias... Este fin de semana reinmigro a Hispanistán desde USA.

Llevo un tiempo siguiendo el hilo y estoy empezando a plantearme meter un pellizco de mis ahorros en bolsa. Alrededor de un 15% de mis ahorros. Creo que el intradía no es para mi, el yate para vosotros. De momento sigo los mercados y leo todo lo que pillo para enterarme de qué va esto. Como lo más elemental es entrar a largo, creo que tendré que esperar dos años a la tendencia alcista  No tengo prisa por entrar.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Nov 2009)

credulo dijo:


> Me voy a perder el pavo de acción de gracias... Este fin de semana reinmigro a Hispanistán desde USA.
> 
> Llevo un tiempo siguiendo el hilo y estoy empezando a plantearme meter un pellizco de mis ahorros en bolsa. Alrededor de un 15% de mis ahorros. Creo que el intradía no es para mi, el yate para vosotros. De momento sigo los mercados y leo todo lo que pillo para enterarme de qué va esto. Como lo más elemental es entrar a largo, creo que tendré que esperar dos años a la tendencia alcista  No tengo prisa por entrar.



¿Dos años para la tendencia alcista?...(ahora que no me oye Tonuel) estamos alcistas


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2009)

credulo dijo:


> Me voy a perder el pavo de acción de gracias... Este fin de semana reinmigro a Hispanistán desde USA.
> 
> Llevo un tiempo siguiendo el hilo y estoy empezando a plantearme meter un pellizco de mis ahorros en bolsa. Alrededor de un 15% de mis ahorros. Creo que el intradía no es para mi, el yate para vosotros. De momento sigo los mercados y leo todo lo que pillo para enterarme de qué va esto. Como lo más elemental es entrar a largo, creo que tendré que esperar dos años a la tendencia alcista  No tengo prisa por entrar.



Bienvenido, pero aprovecha que vives en USA para ponerte corto además de largo en cualquier cosa, ¡hombre! 

Que aquí no podemos.

En pocas palabras: follow the trend, ahora estamos alcistas, aunque creo que va a ser por poco tiempo.


----------



## credulo (10 Nov 2009)

Ya he cerrado mi última cuenta aquí...

¿En España no te puedes poner corto?


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2009)

credulo dijo:


> Ya he cerrado mi última cuenta aquí...
> 
> ¿En España no te puedes poner corto?



Solo con CFDs (apalancado) y eso cuando hay disponibilidad, que muchas veces no hay, en chicharros por ejemplo nunca puedes.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Nov 2009)

AP-24534 Trial Results (ASH Abstract)

CML Talk


Traducido:
Google Traductor

Me lo estoy leyendo...

En general la mejor respuesta hematológica completa (RHC) en 16 de 18 pts CP (88%)
No se cuantos medicamentos tienen este porcentaje...


----------



## tonuel (10 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Dos años para la tendencia alcista?... (ahora que no me oye Tonuel) estamos alcistas



Como le de a la palanca te vas a hacer popó...















Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Nov 2009)

Aleluya.... CXM... obtiene beneficio en el 3T

RTTNews - Latest Earnings,Upcoming Earnings, Pos Pre Announcements, Pos Pre Announcements , Positive Surprises, Negative Surprises, Hot Stocks, Stock Split Calendar, Stock Buybacks, Dividends, Negative, Positive PreAnnouncements,Surprises ....


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2009)

A los buenos días!

Ayer a última hora los leoncios del S&P volvieron a comprar con fuerza porque hasta ese momento el saldo del día era negativo. En el Stoxx ya hemos vuelto a superar los máximos semanales y parece que seguiremos arriba, aunque a media mañana deberíamos tener una pequeña corrección.

Hoy no hay datos y es semifiesta en USA, así que el dia debería ser alcista aunque sin fuerza.


----------



## pyn (11 Nov 2009)

Al menos el Ibex aparenta algo de debilidad cuando se trata de sobrepasar ciertos niveles. Además de todo eso, ha dejado 2 gaps por abajo sin cerrar , creo que estamos muy cerca de llegar a máximos y volvernos para abajo. Como comenta LCASC pasar los 119XX le cuesta 1 horror, ese punto de entrada para cortos esta clarísimo.


----------



## tarrito (11 Nov 2009)

Buenos días,
¿Por qué si los blue chips suben ok el índice sube tan poco? 
mi no entender (¿?)

Edito: ¿Tanto está influyendo el Sabadell?


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Buenos días,
> ¿Por qué si los blue chips suben ok el índice sube tan poco?
> mi no entender (¿?)
> 
> Edito: ¿Tanto está influyendo el Sabadell?



¿que blue chips? TEF hoy está bajando.


----------



## tarrito (11 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿que blue chips? TEF hoy está bajando.



Gracias Mulder!
Acabo de fijarme, según qué gráficos mire, TEF sale negativo como bien has señalado, en cambio en otros sitios, sale positivo.
Creo que es por el tema de descontar dividendo de TEF.

Es que hacía "la cuenta la vieja" y no salían los números. :rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Gracias Mulder!
> Acabo de fijarme, según qué gráficos mire, TEF sale negativo como bien has señalado, en cambio en otros sitios, sale positivo.
> Creo que es por el tema de descontar dividendo de TEF.
> 
> Es que hacía "la cuenta la vieja" y no salían los números. :rolleye:



¿una página que da la cotización de TEF como positiva por el dividendo? yo de ti dejaría de mirar en esa página para siempre porque eso me parece muy poco serio la verdad.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Nov 2009)

Con el San y BBVA a estos precios se me pone morcillona....


----------



## tarrito (11 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿una página que da la cotización de TEF como positiva por el dividendo? yo de ti dejaría de mirar en esa página para siempre porque eso me parece muy poco serio la verdad.




por ejemplo:
IBEX 35 - Indice - elEconomista.es

la de infobolsa, creo que también la está dando como positva.

En Renta4, va ok!

de nuevo gracias, me apunto la experiencia de hoy con letras grandes y en rojo.
- Ojito los días de dividendo
- Y ojito con según que webs para consultar valores donde nos jugamos nuestro dinero.

soy un pompero y un :cook: ... pero lo de hoy, no vuelve a ocurrirme!!!

Edito: Aquí también en positivo ... http://www.cotizalia.com/indice/ibex35/
y aquí: http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=tef&m=MC&d=

dejo de mirar más sitios ... en fin ... un cachondeo y muy poca seriedad!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Nov 2009)

En 11890 vendo los largos y me pongo corto.... bajamos 100 puntos mas o menos y largo de nuevo.
A ver que tal la jugada.


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> En 11890 vendo los largos y me pongo corto.... bajamos 100 puntos mas o menos y largo de nuevo.
> A ver que tal la jugada.



Hannibal siempre juegas a adivinar y esa es una de las razones por la que fallas muchas veces, en vez de eso deja los largos tranquilos, al llegar a 11890 mueve el stop a 11870 (por ejemplo) con una posición para salir del largo y otra para abrir un corto.

Si sigue subiendo sigues ganando, mueve el stop más abajo y déjalo solo con una posición para cerrarlo por si salta, si baja cierras el largo automáticamente y abres un corto, es la jugada más redonda.


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

Buenos días.

Patent Docs: Next Up: Ariad v. Lilly Rehearing En Banc


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Nov 2009)

DP, ¿que potencial de subida le ves a corto plazo a ARIA?


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

Depende de las agencias, ellas son las que marcan el camino... de aquí a diciembre ... vamos a seguir subiendo, me he soprendido gratamente al comprobar que JP MORGAN está de nuestra parte.

Los 6.00USD antes de diciembre... están muy alejados... pero es lo que sugiere la gráfica ... la cuestión está en vender ... o mantener........... MERCK está detrás de ONTy ... pocas acciones en el mercado, ARIAd... por menos de 20.00USD dudo que la vendan.

HGSI... va a por los 30.00USD ... desde el ofrecimiento de agosto a 14.00USD a doblado... y si la comparamos con los 0.xx de marzo.... la revalorización es de infarto!

En mi caso... no venderé.... además la semana pasada... estuve hablando con un gran inversor,,, millones de libras esterlinas... y con total seguridad... comprará ARIAd... solo es cuestión de "timing"


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Nov 2009)

Los bancos medianos las estan empezando a pasar putas,sigo muy de cerca al pop y banesto,y por que no hay cortos de sabadell.
A ver si suben y empiezo a cargar


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

En RT4... hace unas semanas, si estaban para SABADELL. XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Depende de las agencias, ellas son las que marcan el camino... de aquí a diciembre ... vamos a seguir subiendo, me he soprendido gratamente al comprobar que JP MORGAN está de nuestra parte.
> 
> Los 6.00USD antes de diciembre... están muy alejados... pero es lo que sugiere la gráfica ... la cuestión está en vender ... o mantener........... MERCK está detrás de ONTy ... pocas acciones en el mercado, ARIAd... por menos de 20.00USD dudo que la vendan.
> 
> ...



Como ves Onty?
Esta subiendo muy pareja a ariad,yo creo que onty va uno o dos dias por delante de lo que hace aria,para que estudies la cot.
Ayer onty a media sesion subio sobre un 15% pego un bajonado hasta quedarse plana y cerro sobre el 5%.
Yo las tengo en perdidas aun,asi que me tocara esperar.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En RT4... hace unas semanas, si estaban para SABADELL. XD



Hazme una recomendacion en R4 y me hago cliente,seguro que te mandan una cesta de navidad con las comisiones que me dejo :


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

Yo la veo, fenomenal..... empezarón a mover el árbol a la par ... ARIAD&ONTY ... en ONTy es más fácil manipular a la baja / alta... pocas acciones... poco negociado... los que están dentro.. venden poco... 

Personalmente... la dejaría tranquila... depende si el dinero te hace falta... pero los 6.00USD los vemos en pocos días.


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hazme una recomendacion en R4 y me hago cliente,seguro que te mandan una cesta de navidad con las comisiones que me dejo :



Prueba ... no pierdes nada... en el momento que "manejes" hablo con ellos para que te apliquen tarifa VIP.


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

SABADELL.. debe caer hasta -6,52% precio de venta del paquetito de los ITALIANOS, PARA SEGUIR cayendo... recuerdo a Mulder ... cuando entró en mayo.. creo recordar... "easy money" quick money . XDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## pyn (11 Nov 2009)

yo acabo de hablar con los de interdin para que me hagan una cuenta, a ver cuanto tardan en enviarme el correo y envío la documentación.

¿Qué se necesita para ser VIP en renta4 donpepito?


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

Es broma en parte... lo de VIP ....

Si hace muchas operaciones, puedes "pactar" otras tarifas.... por ejemplo... yo tengo las que hacen a las SICAVs


----------



## pyn (11 Nov 2009)

Dentro de poco no te cobrarán comisiones por comprar acciones, porque serás de los que "crean mercado" xDDD.


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

Ellos tienen que mantener el negocio...


----------



## sapito (11 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ellos tienen que mantener el negocio...



Usan a DP para hacer front running, se deben estar forrando con las Arias...

Por cierto, está muy interesante el vínculo sobre el juicio de la Arias, pero no parece que se moje en un sentido o en otro.
Lo único que saco en claro es que presentan alegaciones el 7 de diciembre, aunque tampoco dice cuando se espera la resolución.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Nov 2009)

Qué cabrones los de JPM... compran más de 2 millones de acciones y luego suben el rating. Ahora que me beneficia bien, pero esto debería ser ilegal.

Que puta manipulación.

Ah, Buenas días y tal... andaba un poco indignado... jajaja

Lo que no entiendo de Mffais es el día que se compran/añaden... que casualidad que haya tanto movimiento en un mismo día no??

Han cerrado muchos cortos:
10/30/2009	4,191,479	
10/15/2009	4,948,015


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Nov 2009)

De Carpatos:

Si nos vamos al análisis técnico ahora, nos encontramos con un recorrido al alza muy limitado para el mini S&P 500 que al final es el que manda a nivel mundial. 

Pueden verlo en este gráfico. 

http://www.serenitymarkets.com/upload/comentarios/111120091156503_minisp_grande.jpg

Además de llegar a una gran directriz bajista, lo más importante es que en el entorno 1125, apenas un 2 % por encima de donde anda ahora se encuentra con el retroceso de Fibonacci del 50% de toda la tendencia bajista, un nivel, muy psicológico de resistencia. Ya saben cómo se las gastan esos niveles. 

Simplemente para romper el retroceso significativo previo, el del 38,2 % necesitó 23 sesiones. Y luego otras 20 para consolidar el nivel. En suma más de 40 sesiones para alejarse definitivamente de él. 

Insisto en que estos niveles son muy seguidos por las manos fuertes. 

Para que quede bien claro su importancia, veamos ahora este gráfico: 

http://www.serenitymarkets.com/upload/comentarios/11112009123493_minispdos_grande.jpg

En este gráfico lo que he puesto es qué pasó en la recuperación de la tendencia bajista anterior. 

En cuanto se llegó al 50% de retroceso de Fibonacci, que es la línea punteada superior, la que está llena de flechas, al mercado le costó ¡¡¡¡10 meses!!! pasar. 

-----------------------------

LCASC el punto optimo de ponerse corto son los 1125 del mini sp no???
Ya estamos muy cerca...


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Nov 2009)

Luca,

El otro día preguntabas por los contratos del IBEX. Hasta ayer la diferencia del mini con el contado era de -0,50% aproximadamente (ayer, si no recuerdo mal, también, aunque tampoco le hice mucho caso al tema bursátil). Hoy la diferencia es +0,06%, es decir el contrato está algo más alto que el contado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Qué cabrones los de JPM...



Buenas tardes.. sí Wata JPM Chase, chase of your wallet...

En el PM vamos así:

ARIAD 2.00%
HYTM S/C
DPTR 0.00%
LGND (Sólo marca AH -1.10%)

A ver si las ARIAD me salvan de la quema...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Luca,
> 
> El otro día preguntabas por los contratos del IBEX. Hasta ayer la diferencia del mini con el contado era de -0,50% aproximadamente (ayer, si no recuerdo mal, también, aunque tampoco le hice mucho caso al tema bursátil). Hoy la diferencia es +0,06%, es decir el contrato está algo más alto que el contado.



Gracias Peca, cuál es la fecha de vencimiento ¿? no sé si en la práctica es común que ocurra eso, pero en la teoría el subyacente no debe de valer menos que el derivado, no tiene mucho sentido... ienso:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Nov 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Usan a DP para hacer front running, se deben estar forrando con las Arias...QUOTE]
> 
> Jaja eso pienso yo... DP es un agente cazagacelas para ampliar los movimientos del HF


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Gracias Peca, cuál es la fecha de vencimiento ¿? no sé si en la práctica es común que ocurra eso, pero en la teoría el subyacente no debe de valer menos que el derivado, no tiene mucho sentido... ienso:



El vencimiento es 20/11.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El vencimiento es 20/11.



Pues a botepronto se me ocurre que el Ibex estça con sobreventa...

Los contratos cuando te pones corto o largo siempre hay una contrapartida (según tengo entendido) por cada contrato largo que compras alguien ha pillado uno corto...

Creo que debo estudiar esto más a fondo... seguro que es una señal de algo.. a ver si Mulder HF nos lo sabe aclarar...


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

Si... +quisiera yo.. disponer de algunos de los varios fondos que tiene RT4. XDDD

Barclays... según el foro:

ARIAD Pharmaceuticals (ARIA) US$ 2.52 1-Overweight / 1-Positive 
-534 Update from ASH Abstract Jim Birchenough 
* We are maintaining our 1-Overweight rating on ARIA following initial 
review of the ASH abstract for -534. Earlier this morning, Abstract #643 
with data from ARIA's Phase I trial of pan bcr-abl inhibitor -534 in 
Refractory CML and other hematological malignancies was published online. 
Data contained in the abstract were as of August '09 with updated 
detailed data expected to be *presented on Dec 7th at 4:30pm by Dr. Jorge 
Cortes. *


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si... +quisiera yo.. disponer de algunos de los varios fondos que tiene RT4. XDDD
> 
> Barclays... según el foro:
> 
> ...




Jorge Cortés es su colega Insider no DP?


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si... +quisiera yo.. disponer de algunos de los varios fondos que tiene RT4. XDDD
> 
> Barclays... según el foro:
> 
> ...




El 7 de diciembre muchos tendrán puente... pero estarán esquiando y mirando la cotización de Ariad a la vez, je je je.


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

DP está almorzando con los directivos de MERCK ... estamos negociando el precio.

PD: Soy el bot de DP, vuelvo a las 15:30h. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El 7 de diciembre muchos tendrán puente... pero estarán esquiando y mirando la cotización de Ariad a la vez, je je je.



Esa era mi intención, irme 2 semanas a Suiza, pero creo que, debido a las minusvalías latentes... voy a ver la nieve por la tele...


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Esa era mi intención, irme 2 semanas a Suiza, pero creo que, debido a las minusvalías latentes... voy a ver la nieve por la tele...



El 7 de Diciembre aún estaré en Brasil... y que haga lo que quiera la cotización, no lo pienso mirar jaja. (Qué mentiroso...)

Deutsche Bank está dispuesto a comprar bancos y cajas en España. Juuass ya saben que de otra forma no van a cobrar...


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> El 7 de Diciembre aún estaré en Brasil... y que haga lo que quiera la cotización, no lo pienso mirar jaja. (Qué mentiroso...)



Ya echarás un vistazo... entre tanga y tanga


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

Una cosita... entonces hoy, solo hay media sesión de bolsa?


----------



## pepon26 (11 Nov 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Las Bolsas se van a MAXIMOS HISTORICOS el año que viene. It´s written on the wall.

En las próximas 3 o 4 semanas vereis los principales mercados subir mas de un 10%.
Si el Ibex rompre el 11900 se va a 13.000
Si el DAX rompe el 5900 se va a 6.500.

Y va a pasar. Está escrito.

¿Estarian las Bolsas tan fuertes si todo no fuera una mentira


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Nov 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Las Bolsas se van a MAXIMOS HISTORICOS el año que viene. It´s written on the wall.
> 
> ...



Lo ves Luca... otra vez lo tenemos aquí. 
Tranquilo que no voy a decir nada... pero lo que está diciendo está clarísimo, luego que si Guru y tal... Otro más.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Nov 2009)

El gran Pepon está entre nosotros... y yo con estos pelos.


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

Cada cual expresa su opinión... las ARIAd ... se van a los 20.00USD ... está claro si pasan los 6.00 USD XDDDD


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cada cual expresa su opinión... las ARIAd ... se van a los 20.00USD ... está claro si pasan los 6.00 USD XDDDD



Que verdad tan aplastante... si no pasan de 6, y de 7, y de 8, no pueden llegar a 20... :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

PM... estaba en modo IRONIC. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Nov 2009)

Pues creo que voy a tener muy en cuenta la opinión de Pepon 26 con un contrato IBEX, no es que se equivocara mucho la otra vez...

Creo que lo que quiere decir es que nos pongamos cortos en 13.000 no que seguro que sube a 13k...

Si quieres aclararlo Pepon26 se agradece.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues creo que voy a tener muy en cuenta la opinión de Pepon 26 con un contrato IBEX, no es que se equivocara mucho la otra vez...
> 
> Creo que lo que quiere decir es que nos pongamos cortos en 13.000 no que seguro que sube a 13k...
> 
> Si quieres aclararlo Pepon26 se agradece.



De esta frase:

Las Bolsas se van a MAXIMOS HISTORICOS el año que viene.

No hay mucho que discutir... y sin yo ser ningún Guru...llevo diciendo lo mismo mucho tiempo... pero claro hablar es barato.

Y lo que no me gusta es que ni un Hola... ni un Buenas tardes... Bahh...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cada cual expresa su opinión... las ARIAd ... se van a los 20.00USD ... está claro si pasan los 6.00 USD XDDDD





Wataru_ dijo:


> De esta frase:
> 
> Las Bolsas se van a MAXIMOS HISTORICOS el año que viene.
> 
> ...




Bueno pues que sea así porque tengo 2 de mis valores muy cerca de los minimos anuales.. espero que no los perforen..:56:

ARIA 2.52 0.000.00% 
LGND 1.98 +0.010.51% 
DPTR 0.970 -0.050-4.90% 
HYTM 0.370 0.0000.00%

Como no cide nada del DOW ni S&P creo que plantea un escenario de megahostia del USD y todos los papelitos verdes se intentarán cambiar a EUR a través de la bolsa... con su consiguiente maximo hostórico...

No si al final lo vamos a perder todo por estar en el NASDAQ XD!!


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> PM... estaba en modo IRONIC. XD



JE JE, me imagino.
Por cierto Ariad ha abierto en 2,54... estamos ahora en 2,53.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> JE JE, me imagino.
> Por cierto Ariad ha abierto en 2,54... estamos ahora en 2,53.



Están sacudiendo el arbusto... alguno caerá.

Un saludo


----------



## chollero (11 Nov 2009)

por que no nos avanzais los numeros del euromillon, y acabamos antes?


----------



## until (11 Nov 2009)

Buenas Tardes!

Entre lo que he ido leyendo en las paginas de este hilo, y de como hablan algunos de usted (pepon26), espero que siga comentandonos sus impresiones..

Un Saludo!


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

Hummm... en ONTy están repartiendo... ya mismo vienen por aquí.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Nov 2009)

chollero dijo:


> por que no nos avanzais los numeros del euromillon, y acabamos antes?



¿A quien se refiere usted, señor follonero, digo, chollero?


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hummm... en ONTy están repartiendo... ya mismo vienen por aquí.



Ya están aquíiiiiiii
2,45.
Edito 2,42


----------



## pyn (11 Nov 2009)

Dios santo pepon26, llevo semanas invocándote y no apareces. Ahora vas y dices que en el 2010 llegamos a máximos históricos y voy corto, joder macho... ¿Qué tal se vive con 10 millones de euros?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿A quien se refiere usted, señor follonero, digo, chollero?



Habla en general de todos, después de todo... sólo intentamos adivinar la tendencia...

Cuidado con ARIAD si pierde los 2,35...


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que pepon26 nos ha dejado sus 'clarividencias' para el próximo año, pero no se fien, alguien se le ha adelantado:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2174516-post7.html

Saluden al nuevo gurú del foro: *Subidas Vertiginosas*


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

Al menos ONTy está remontando.


----------



## pyn (11 Nov 2009)

Joder ha estado entre nosotros, como Jesús, y no le hemos hecho caso todo este tiempo. Pues nada, a ponerse largo que lo de la crisis es una cortina de humo de los iluminati.


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Parece que pepon26 nos ha dejado sus 'clarividencias' para el próximo año, pero no se fien, alguien se le ha adelantado:
> 
> ...



Un plagio PEPON26.... no .. debe ser un clone ! :no:


----------



## Catacrack (11 Nov 2009)

Yo estaba chafardeando y huele a clon.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Nov 2009)

No si al final va a ser K.lop.ez cachondeándose de nosotros... entre que nos tira el servidor, nos jode los avatares, y roba los datos de los usuarios vamos finos... XD!


----------



## Claca (11 Nov 2009)

Sólo se puede llegar a una conclusión: uno de nosotros es el asesino.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Sólo se puede llegar a una conclusión: uno de nosotros es el asesino.



Jaja Tonuel anda muy callado... seguro que ha sido el sin duda, además "coloca" candidatos para tirar el muerto...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Nov 2009)

El Dax y el DJI si pueden romper tanto al alza,el Ibex creo que ya va mas justito.
De todas formas los 13000 los veo complicados,como mucho si rompe el 11900 llegara al 12400


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Nov 2009)




----------



## chollero (11 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿A quien se refiere usted, señor follonero, digo, chollero?



a nadie en especial, y no me diga follonero que follo menos que un casado (modo animal si )


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Nov 2009)

Si pasamos el 119xx, nos vamos al 12500 (fibo61,8%), si pasamos eso, nos vamos a 16000. Yo le doy muy pocas posibilidades, pero si superamos el 119xx me pongo largo en 12000.

Hannibal, busca un buen fotografo... ;-)

SIEMPRE STOPS, vete tu a saber x donde nos la meten...

Saludos...

PD: Yo siempre he pensado que Pepon es DP


----------



## Claca (11 Nov 2009)

Es lo que tiene ser rico, tu vida es tan completa y fácil que debes crearte una doble identidad mindundi para disfrutar un poco. Igualito que superman.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Nov 2009)

¿Por qué suben casi 6% las ENMD con esa mierda de volumen?


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

OPssss... han denunciado al DR "SCAMCARTER" HEB.... la culpa de la tienen los inversores... yo vengo denunciando el timo desde que las vendí en 1.8x mayo 2009.

Hemispherx Biopharma, Inc (HEB) Key Developments | Stocks | Reuters.com


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Es lo que tiene ser rico, tu vida es tan completa y fácil que debes crearte una doble identidad mindundi para disfrutar un poco. Igualito que superman.



Es verdad, es más gratificante tener que disfrutar todos los días en el trabajo por 4 duros para gastar el sábado y domingo aguantando las horas extras como superman...

Puede que pepon 26 sea alguien que se puso de coña a decir eso de que el ibex va parriba y acertó de chiripa, y por eso no ha vuelto a aparecer.

También me hace gracia que DP y Tonuel aseguren que le ven en un yate en Valencia... igual son los 3 la misma persona XD


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

si.. y se te ha olvidado el ESPIRITU SANTO!!! XDDDDDDDDD


Parece que ya han cargado en ARIAd.. para el intradía de rigor...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Por qué suben casi 6% las ENMD con esa mierda de volumen?



Porque las vendió Pecata... es más conocido como el efecto hanibal


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> También me hace gracia que DP y Tonuel aseguren que le ven en un yate en Valencia... igual son los 3 la misma persona XD



Igual todos los que escribimos en el hilo somos en realidad una sola persona... lo que me voy a aburrir en el yate yo sola.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> si.. y se te ha olvidado el ESPIRITU SANTO!!! XDDDDDDDDD
> 
> 
> Parece que ya han cargado en ARIAd.. para el intradía de rigor...



NO es exactamente así, el espíruto santo sería P26, ya hacéis la santísima trinidad...

Esas catequesis de los peques... a ver si repasamos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Igual todos los que escribimos en el hilo somos en realidad una sola persona... lo que me voy a aburrir en el yate yo sola.



Si al final se pone ARIAD a 20 USD no iría nadie a la fiesta por riesgo de secuestro PM....


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

aHHHH!!! usted se refiere al "barco" 

Santísima Trinidad (navío) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Veré si puedo reservarla... XDDD


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

CXM... recuperando desde los 0.68USD ... queda menos ... para venderla... quien me mandaria salirme del plan B, de ARIAd????


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Nov 2009)

Yo quiero librarme de LGND pero no despegan las muy XXX


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Igual todos los que escribimos en el hilo somos en realidad una sola persona... lo que me voy a aburrir en el yate yo sola.



Yo ya se que todos vosotros realmente no existís, Calopez se hace pasar por vosotros para tenerme entretenido


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2009)

Futuro del mini-S&P 1101.25.....


----------



## tonuel (11 Nov 2009)

Quien se quiera pasear con su Ferrari por las calles de Valencia este finde puede...

Si van por allí puede que nos veamos..., y si quieren hacerse una foto con don pepon seguramente también irá...


Aquí tiene un señor coche DP... y no los Porsche que le intentan vender por ahí... :rolleye:






Saludos 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Quien se quiera pasear con su Ferrari por las calles de Valencia este finde puede...
> 
> Si van por allí puede que nos veamos..., y si quieren hacerse una foto con don pepon seguramente también irá...
> 
> ...




En la universidad calculé el ferrarinómetro para comparar los precios de las casas desde 1985 a 2005 con un GTO y la verdad es que han bajado mucho de precio XD

Uno de estos sí que me compraba, a los 25 años está amortizado y revalorizado 

Mi favorito es el GTO, los nuevos no me gustan mucho, son un poco horteras desde el testarrossa a excepción del maranello.


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

Adelantamos que ARIAd va a verde en menos de 40 minutos. XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Nov 2009)

Un 458 buen pepino...mi debilidad son los lambo murcielago aunque a los Ferrari no les hago ascos.


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

El que sale en MIAMI VICE ... está bien para el fin de semana.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Nov 2009)

11790 soporte del ibex como lo pierda tendremos guano,me he puesto largo en el 11800 como pronostique...de momento me esta saliendo la jugada redonda con los contratos.


----------



## carvil (11 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes 

Soporte en US$ 74.8 

Resistencia 76.4

Resistencia en el VIX 23.6901


Salu2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Adelantamos que ARIAd va a verde en menos de 40 minutos. XD



Verde guinda


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

Aproximadamente... paciencia. XDDDDDD hasta las 21:00h no estaré por aquí.


----------



## sapito (11 Nov 2009)

> Subidas Vertiginosas es un multinick de pepon26. Me he cansado de nick y he cambiado.
> 
> Con mi anterior nick, ya avisaba de lo que estaba pasando en las Bolsas y no mehacian caso. Aun recuerdo a tonuel poniéndose corto en el 9000 del Ibex... pobrecito!! A lo mejor le gusta perder dinero!!
> 
> Las Bolsas están muy alcistas y se van a máximos históricos.



Lo ha escrito subidas vertiginosas.

La verdad es que ha abierto un hilo que pareció una auténtica full, para nada a la altura de pepon26.
Pero...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/133720-y-si-la-crisis-fuera-una-enorme-mentira.html


----------



## ddddd (11 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes.

Aquí seguimos deshojando la margarita sobre la acción en la que entraré entre DPTR, GTXI y HYTM. 

Sigo creyendo que seguirán bajando. Ayer puse a media tarde una orden en DPTR ante la bajada pronunciada que estaba teniendo en 1 dolar exacto y nuevamente no me entró por un centavo. Hoy al ver el 0,951 la he puesto en 0,90. Imagino que no entrará, aunque si lo hiciera creo que sería un gran precio, aunque todavía pueda tener un potencial bajista. Según se desarrolle la jornada veré si dejo la orden puesta o lo dejo para más adelante o vislumbro otras opciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Nov 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Aquí seguimos deshojando la margarita sobre la acción en la que entraré entre DPTR, GTXI y HYTM.
> 
> ...



Yo no te aconsejo las DPTR... y menos aún por debajo del dolar. Yo veo más seguro esperar que suban un poco y cambie la tendencia bajista que tiene.
Ojo... si suben desde el 0.95 a los 2 dolares sin parar, yo no se nada .

Las hytm igual... siguen bajando aunque hoy estén rebotando. Igual... no me metía.

Las otras ni idea...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Nov 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Lo ha escrito subidas vertiginosas.
> 
> La verdad es que ha abierto un hilo que pareció una auténtica full, para nada a la altura de pepon26.
> Pero...
> ...



Las bolsas las manejan a su antojo GS y demas banqueros judios de NY que son los que realmente mandan en el mundo,las bolsas haran exactamente lo que a estos señores les salga de los huevos,nosotros solo tenemos la opción de intentar predecir los movimientos.


----------



## ddddd (11 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo no te aconsejo las DPTR... y menos aún por debajo del dolar. Yo veo más seguro esperar que suban un poco y cambie la tendencia bajista que tiene.
> Ojo... si suben desde el 0.95 a los 2 dolares sin parar, yo no se nada .
> 
> Las hytm igual... siguen bajando aunque hoy estén rebotando. Igual... no me metía.
> ...



Lo que comentas es acertado, por eso aún me espero a que bajen algo más.

Lo bueno de que no necesite ese dinero en un futuro más o menos cercano hace que pueda especular a que este tipo de acciones bajen algo más y entrar aún a riesgo de comenzar perdiendo algo en vez de esperar a que marquen sesgo alcista y ya subirme al carro con una parte de la subida ya perdida.

Saludos.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Nov 2009)

Coño, si hasta Kujire ha escrito sobre lo dicho por Pepon26


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Coño, si hasta Kujire ha escrito sobre lo dicho por Pepon26



Jajajaja como esta el patio,creo que volveremos a tener jornadas entretenidas,toma pepon pasate por aqui que hay chicas muy guapas y ademas inteligentes:
Loc@s por el nasdaq


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Nov 2009)

Como está la sesión de aburrida....buuuuuuuf


----------



## caste84 (11 Nov 2009)

Ibex 35 a por los 12.000, todavia es buen momento para invertir.
Os pongo un link para comparar los mejores brokers
Broker. Comparativa de brokers | iAhorro.com


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Nov 2009)

Porra cierre Ariad

Luca------------------> 2,45


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Nov 2009)

Jajaja vaya montaña rusa las HYTM... como abren y cierran cortos...


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2009)

caste84 dijo:


> Ibex 35 a por los 12.000, todavia es buen momento para invertir.
> Os pongo un link para comparar los mejores brokers
> Broker. Comparativa de brokers | iAhorro.com



Pues yo auguro que el resto de la semana va a ser bajista 

¿Un broker recomendando brokers? y encima no contempla futuros...

edito: es posible que el lunes o martes de la semana que viene pasemos el 1100 del S&P y con ellos el Ibex el 12.000.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Porra cierre Ariad
> 
> Luca------------------> 2,45



Ni idea... dejémosla respirar un poco... ahora al menos en 2.43 solo pierdo un poco en el tipo de cambio.

Me-nos interesa más las Hytm, es interesante como están intentando aguantar el 0.40, no creo que lo consigan, al menos hoy... pero ahí está el interés.

Nuestro amigo Catacrak al menos gana hoy algo si consiguiera venderlas en este precio.


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Nov 2009)

luca_cadalora dijo:


> porra cierre ariad
> 
> luca------------------> 2,45



luca------------------: 2,45

lolo08---------------: 2,40


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ni idea... dejémosla respirar un poco... ahora al menos en 2.43 solo pierdo un poco en el tipo de cambio.
> 
> Me-nos interesa más las Hytm, es interesante como están intentando aguantar el 0.40, no creo que lo consigan, al menos hoy... pero ahí está el interés.
> 
> Nuestro amigo Catacrak al menos gana hoy algo si consiguiera venderlas en este precio.



Yo ya me he hecho a la idea de no soltar lo que llevo hasta el Q1 2010, y me vendría de perlas hacer plusvalías antes del 31 del 12.... si no se van las Ariad a 4.xx/5.xx USD no venderé de momento... (para cubrir pérdidas...)

Yo sólo llevo verde Ariad....


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

Ya veo que seguimos igual... me conformo en cerrar en verde.


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2009)

Que nadie diga que no lo advertí:

Synta Pharmaceuticals Corp. - Google Finance

Y las ENMD +12%, vaya fiesta...


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

Si... pero nada supera a nuestra ARIAd ... en cuatro sesiones.... por cierto.. espero no repliquemos a ONTy en el cierre.


----------



## Catacrack (11 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si... pero nada supera a nuestra ARIAd ... en cuatro sesiones.... por cierto.. espero no repliquemos a ONTy en el cierre.



Pues entre cerrar en verde y seguir a onty tenemos mas numeros para lo segundo.

Yo he aligerado parte de mi cartera, solte 7700accs y me he quedado con 20k. Si bajamos comprare y asi bajare un poco la media. Y si subimos al cielo me dare cabezazos contra la pared.


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

Siempre hay tiempo para comprar...


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pues entre cerrar en verde y seguir a onty tenemos mas numeros para lo segundo.
> 
> Yo he aligerado parte de mi cartera, solte 7700accs y me he quedado con 20k. Si bajamos comprare y asi bajare un poco la media. Y si subimos al cielo me dare cabezazos contra la pared.



Ahora mismo los cabezazos... se los está dando Pecata... jaja


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ahora mismo los cabezazos... se los está dando Pecata... jaja



Dios! +25%!!! las ENMD, luego dirá DP de las Arias, pero el que entrara hace TAN SOLO un par de semanas a 0.6 habría doblado el capital invertido.

Las SNTA 'solo' han subido un 9%...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Nov 2009)

Sois unos cagones,yo las tenia en 2,25 y las solte en 1,75.... y no ando llorando todo el dia jajajajaja

Quiero una cesta de navidad con 5 jotas o mañana mismo me pongo largo en ariad jajajaja


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Nov 2009)

Ya estoy por aquí.

He comprado unas pocas ENMD porque las he visto subir con vigor. Las he comprado a 1,11. Y como me tenía que ir por la tarde, he puesto una orden de venta (por poner), a 1,18, pensando que no iba ni a entrar. Y ahora llego a casa y me encuentro el cierre a 1,29... En fin, compraré en algún otro pullback y duplicaré mi patrimonio.

MAMMA MÍA.


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

No está mal... pero esa acción es para trading... como las MESA - CTIC - HEB - XOMA ... GTXi en el AH está en -10%


----------



## tonuel (11 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Sois unos cagones,yo las tenia en 2,25 y las solte en 1,75.... y no ando llorando todo el dia jajajajaja



Éso es porque usted es un buen samaritano y actua por el bien de los demás... *chapeau... *:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya estoy por aquí.
> 
> He comprado unas pocas ENMD porque las he visto subir con vigor. Las he comprado a 1,11. Y como me tenía que ir por la tarde, he puesto una orden de venta (por poner), a 1,18, pensando que no iba ni a entrar. Y ahora llego a casa y me encuentro el cierre a 1,29... En fin, compraré en algún otro pullback y duplicaré mi patrimonio.
> 
> MAMMA MÍA.



En el gráfico de largo plazo siguen estando muy bien, aunque les queda un pequeño empujón más para estar sobrecompradas, deberían llegar a 1.50 que es la resistencia que tienen ahora por arriba y empezar a corregir un poco, pero no creo que vuelvan a bajar de 1$.

No controlo el tema de ver quienes entran a estas acciones, que fondos y que particulares ¿alguien que me oriente?


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

Me parece que nos van a dejar en los 2.50USD por las opciones de la semana que viene, así no tienen valor.... luego... ya veremos. XDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

Mulder... puedes mirar en el nasdaq ... allí están las participaciones.


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mulder... puedes mirar en el nasdaq ... allí están las participaciones.



Estaba buscando por ahí precisamente, más por aprender que por otra cosa ¿pero me puedes decir como llegas a esa información? esa web tiene tantos menús y apartados que te pierdes facilmente.

edito: Ya la encontré parece que Barclays también está dentro  pero lo mejor es que dentro de ENMD también está el fondo de Renaissance, el más rentable de todo el mundo.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En el gráfico de largo plazo siguen estando muy bien, aunque les queda un pequeño empujón más para estar sobrecompradas, deberían llegar a 1.50 que es la resistencia que tienen ahora por arriba y empezar a corregir un poco, pero no creo que vuelvan a bajar de 1$.
> 
> No controlo el tema de ver quienes entran a estas acciones, que fondos y que particulares ¿alguien que me oriente?



Muldeeeeeer, podríamos estar forrados si hubieramos comprado cuando bajaron a 0,6x, y aguantarlas hasta hoy... o mañana... o pasado. Pero siempre me precipito, joderrrrrrr.

En un mes, duplicado su valor. Gggrrrrr.


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Muldeeeeeer, podríamos estar forrados si hubieramos comprado cuando bajaron a 0,6x, y aguantarlas hasta hoy... o mañana... o pasado. Pero siempre me precipito, joderrrrrrr.
> 
> En un mes, duplicado su valor. Gggrrrrr.



¿como que en un mes? el 27 de octubre estaban a 6 y fue el día que empezaron a subir, dos semanas.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿como que en un mes? el 27 de octubre estaban a 6 y fue el día que empezaron a subir, dos semanas.



Diosssssssssss, voy a llorar.


----------



## donpepito (11 Nov 2009)

Otra al muro de la fama ... HAY QUE MARCAR UNOS PLAZOS....


WATARU --- FACT ---- PECATA M. ---- ENMD ----


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2009)

Pues los tres grandes propietarios de SNTA son AIG, Barclays y...Goldman 

No se puede negar que tengo buen ojo.


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Nov 2009)

Buenos días
Parece que a los índices les sienta mal tocar la línea de tendencia bajista.Nikkei y Fut sp 500 en rojo.
Esperando acontecimientos,pero echo de menos el olora sangre por las mañanas
Saludos


----------



## pyn (12 Nov 2009)

Buenos días,
sólo comentar que las ENMD las sigo desde que estaban a 0,80 hace unos días pero no tenia dinero disponible y no me pude meter...

Sobre el ibex, tengo la sensación que hoy intentará romper máximos, pero no creo que lo consiga. Aunque hay una cosa que me mosquea y es que desde hace unos días el cambio de los futuros miniibex va ligeramente alcista con respecto al contado y eso me escama...


----------



## pyn (12 Nov 2009)

Por cierto, la otra que tengo mirada del NASDAQ

Geron Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

No os lamentéis mucho con las ENMD que cuando corrijan van a meter una buena leche y podemos recomprar (mirad GTXI..)

Yo de momento no opero hasta deshacer lo mío...

Catacrak muy bien jugado, con el dinero de las 7k acciones puedes hacerle trading que sacas un pico, y mantienes tus largos (si tuviera liquidez haría eso...)

HL sigue posteando tus ventas que son clarísimas señales de compra....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> luca------------------: 2,45
> 
> lolo08---------------: 2,40



Por cierto, LOLO ganó la porra...

Sois unos aburridos que no participais...


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2009)

Buenos días.

Oncothyreon Inc. (NASDAQ: ONTY) 6% LOWER; reports Q3 loss of $0.24, versus the analyst estimate of ($0.15). Revenue for the quarter was $4,000, which compares to the estimate of $20,000.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Por cierto, la otra que tengo mirada del NASDAQ
> 
> Geron Corporation - Google Finance



Gracias pyn tiene buena pinta, por cierto, te mudas al CPA?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Oncothyreon Inc. (NASDAQ: ONTY) 6% LOWER; reports Q3 loss of $0.24, versus the analyst estimate of ($0.15). Revenue for the quarter was $4,000, which compares to the estimate of $20,000.



Hagan sus apuestas.... XD

Esto se sabía de sobra y tumban el valor a propósito...


----------



## pyn (12 Nov 2009)

LUCA CADALORA dijo:


> Gracias pyn tiene buena pinta, por cierto, te mudas al CPA?



¿Qué es el CPA?


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2009)

Las manos débiles que están en ONTy... están acostumbradas a estos juegos... ellos esperan una oferta de MERCK... no tienen problemas en ver la cotización bajar.

Has visto la compra de 3COMS por HP... un premium del +35% sobre precio cierre.

y en marzo estaba en los niveles de 1.xxUSD... eso si que es dinero asegurado a corto/medio plazo... vaya deposito bancario "virtual" XDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Qué es el CPA?



Donde se muda tu empresa no?


----------



## pyn (12 Nov 2009)

Pues primera noticia, no sé ni lo que es ni que nos mudábamos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Nov 2009)

Hoy el único dato "gordo" es a las 14:30h....

* A las 13.00:
*- ÍNDICE DE REFINANCIACIONES.
*Dato previo: 2.693,7.

*- ÍNDICE DE PETICIONES DE PRÉSTAMO.
*Dato previo: 608,3.

* A las 14.30:
*- PETICIONES DE SUBSIDIO DE PARO SEMANALES.
*Dato previo: 512.000. Previsión: 510.000.

* A las 17.00:
*- RESERVAS SEMANALES DE CRUDO. *

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Nov 2009)

La segunda opción está descartada... ya no hay "fallo de quinta" en el S&P... Ayer tocamos el 1105.37

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2163950-post64505.html

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Las manos débiles que están en ONTy... están acostumbradas a estos juegos... ellos esperan una oferta de MERCK... no tienen problemas en ver la cotización bajar.
> 
> Has visto la compra de 3COMS por HP... un premium del +35% sobre precio cierre.
> 
> y en marzo estaba en los niveles de 1.xxUSD... eso si que es dinero asegurado a corto/medio plazo... vaya deposito bancario "virtual" XDDDD



Lo que era algo de dinerillo por la vía rápida era pillar acciones de Telvent a 27,80.. se han ido a 32 en un plis plas... lástima de no tener dinero era muy claro... hasta los 34 USD tiene fuelle...

Las befesas menos mal que las largué porque están paradísimas... esperaba una corrección hasta 11-12 € de nuevo... puede que estén engañando al personal.... 

Los rumores de que van a sacar a ABG del IBEX son graciosos... como hagan lo mismo que con Befesa en su día la gente va a flipar XD!


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2009)

Por qué dices lo de ABENGOA... ???


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Por qué dices lo de ABENGOA... ???



Hay rumores de que la quieren sacar el IBEX 35, pero vamos, no me creo una mierda...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Nov 2009)

Mapfre no está nada mal


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

DP y Kujiré sabéis si se comenta algo por el Nasdaq de una nueva salida a bolsa de una empresa llamada Teyma? no se si ya cotiza....


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2009)

He leído la noticia, pero de momento no hay ninguna intención de sacarla a bolsa...

http://www.europapress.es/economia/...ectos-energias-renovables-20091111175035.html


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2009)

La mayoría de los inversores sofisticados siguen bajistas en bolsa - Cotizalia.com

DonPepone dixit XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> He leído la noticia, pero de momento no hay ninguna intención de sacarla a bolsa...
> 
> Abengoa establece en Estados Unidos su filial Teyma para construir proyectos de energías renovables. europapress.es



No sé si están en el Latibex.. son Peruanos...


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2009)

Solo he mirado las próximas IPOs en el mercado americano... ni idea del LATIBEX.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La mayoría de los inversores sofisticados siguen bajistas en bolsa - Cotizalia.com
> 
> DonPepone dixit XDDDDDDDDD



Pues que sigan...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Solo he mirado las próximas IPOs en el mercado americano... ni idea del LATIBEX.



No sé hasta qué punto importa eso algo.. verás me explico..

Abengoa cotiza como grupo empresarial, con todas sus divisiones...

Pero Befesa por ejemplo cotiza en el contínuo y Telvent en el Nasdaq....

¿¿¿???


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2009)

Creia que estabas hablando de cotizar en NASDAQ , la nueva inversión en USA, TEYMA.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Creia que estabas hablando de cotizar en NASDAQ , la nueva inversión en USA, TEYMA.



Eso hablo, seguramente se haga.

La pregunta es, que si todo el conglomerado cotiza como abengoa, porqué cotiza de nuevo a parte en el NASDAQ o en el contínuo.. no sé como regula esto la SEC o la CNMV....

Imagínate: Kuji, DP y Luca crean Pelotazo sa, con 3 divisiones: ARIA ENMD ONTY

Necesitamos pasta y salimos a bolsa como Pelotazo s.a.

ARIA vende mucho en usa y le planteamos a la SEC cotizar... salimos en el NASDAQ, pero sigue aportando valor a Pelozazo sa, (Pillamos más pasta aún)

ONTY compra una empresa de reciclaje SUECA, pillamos cuota de mercado, y la sacamos al contínuo como ONTY s.a....

Más pasta todavía...

A eso es a lo que me refiero... si sale bien casi pillamos el triple que sólo con Pelotazo SA...

(Timo piramidal vamos XD)


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2009)

A los buenos días! (por poco)



donpepito dijo:


> La mayoría de los inversores sofisticados siguen bajistas en bolsa - Cotizalia.com
> 
> DonPepone dixit XDDDDDDDDD



¿se referirá a Juanluí?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días! (por poco)
> 
> 
> 
> ¿se referirá a Juanluí?



Jaja la caña que se le dá por aquí a este hombre es increíble...

Voy a enviar el CV a esta empresa que parece que le dan una oportunidad a todo el mundo...

Com poner en el CV: "participé en Habeis visto el IBEX35 1 año" creo que ya deberían de darse de leshes por contratarme cono anal.isto XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

Cabrones vaya subidita en Befesa.. y yo sin liquidez...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

Puf las Befesas!!! me cago en todo... lo ví venir... van a volar a los 17€ de nuevo...


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2009)

Ya... pero has visto el negociado que tiene... esto significa, que poco va a mantener esa subida.


----------



## LOLO08 (12 Nov 2009)

Largo en gamesa. Siempre me ha dado alegrias, ya desde su OPV, es una vieja amiga.

Pecata, las has largado??


----------



## chameleon (12 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Jaja la caña que se le dá por aquí a este hombre es increíble...
> 
> Voy a enviar el CV a esta empresa que parece que le dan una oportunidad a todo el mundo...
> 
> Com poner en el CV: "participé en Habeis visto el IBEX35 1 año" creo que ya deberían de darse de leshes por contratarme cono anal.isto XD



está el vídeo por ahí: hace unos pocos meses dijo que el dólar se iría a 1,15 y se quedaría ahí un buen tiempo :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> está el vídeo por ahí: hace unos pocos meses dijo que el dólar se iría a 1,15 y se quedaría ahí un buen tiempo :XX:



No lo sabía pero sí que es un crack.. debería leer el foro para mantener su empleo...(o igual consiste en confundir a las masas.. no es ese el cometido de un analista mediático?)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya... pero has visto el negociado que tiene... esto significa, que poco va a mantener esa subida.



Cuando Befesa tiene volumen vuela... suele subir y bajar sin volumen mucho...

Juguetean con ella los peces gordos de abengoa... se acerca la navidad y van a tener gastos extras, para la primera semana de diciembre estará cara ya verás.


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2009)

Linex Legal > Enterprise Content Portal

Fenwick & West Files Ariad v. Eli Lilly Amicus Brief on Behalf of Eight Universities


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Nov 2009)

Los contratos se me estan dando muy bien,ayer y hoy realize unas buenas plusvalias,ahora estoy largo con los contratos y le meti un corto al san en 11,60.
El plan me va de pm,suelto los largos en las cercanias del 11900 me pongo corto,cierro los cortos 100 puntos menos y me vuelvo a poner largo,de momento me lo estoy llevando calentito.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Nov 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Largo en gamesa. Siempre me ha dado alegrias, ya desde su OPV, es una vieja amiga.
> 
> Pecata, las has largado??



Gggggggggggggggggggggg

Últimamente mi estrategia da asco.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Los contratos se me estan dando muy bien,ayer y hoy realize unas buenas plusvalias,ahora estoy largo con los contratos y le meti un corto al san en 11,60.
> El plan me va de pm,suelto los largos en las cercanias del 11900 me pongo corto,cierro los cortos 100 puntos menos y me vuelvo a poner largo,de momento me lo estoy llevando calentito.



Con este lateral, es lo único que se puede hacer.


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Gggggggggggggggggggggg
> 
> Últimamente mi estrategia da asco.



Buenas Tardes ^__^!

Al menos estás ganando pasta... jaja 

DP!... ¿te has registrado? No tenía ganas para leer lo mismo...

Las Onty caen duro en el Pre... ups.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Nov 2009)

EEUU PARO (Cárpatos): 

_Las peticiones de subsidio de paro bajan de 514.000 a 502.000, cuando se esperaba 510.000. Como vemos algo mejor a lo esperado. Es el mejor dato desde la semana del 3 de enero de este año.

La media de 4 semanas baja de 524.250 a 519.750. Menor nivel desde noviembre de 2008.

El total de perceptores baja de 5,77 a 5,631 , cuando se esperaba 5,7 millones. Mejor de lo esperado.
_
Saludos...

PD: Enhorabuena Hannibal, yo estoy haciendo algo parecido, pero solo corto y con stops...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Los contratos se me estan dando muy bien,ayer y hoy realize unas buenas plusvalias,ahora estoy largo con los contratos y le meti un corto al san en 11,60.
> El plan me va de pm,suelto los largos en las cercanias del 11900 me pongo corto,cierro los cortos 100 puntos menos y me vuelvo a poner largo,de momento me lo estoy llevando calentito.



Me alegro de que te vaya bien.

A ver si puedo recuperarme y me lanzo a los contratos largos con estrategia Pepon26...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Nov 2009)

Por cierto, hemos tocado record en el Oro. 1123,5$ y el € bajando...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Nov 2009)

Poneros cortos en san en 11.60 con stop en 11.64 mucho que ganar poco que perder.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Enhorabuena Hannibal, yo estoy haciendo algo parecido, pero solo corto y con stops...



¿Y no os estresáis?
Yo también estoy haciendo algo parecido desde ayer (solo largo), y me pongo un poco nerviosa...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y no os estresáis?
> Yo también estoy haciendo algo parecido desde ayer (solo largo), y me pongo un poco nerviosa...



Yo ya no me estreso por nada despues de las cornadas recibidas :XX:

Metele un corto al botas


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y no os estresáis?
> Yo también estoy haciendo algo parecido desde ayer (solo largo), y me pongo un poco nerviosa...



(Modo ironic on)

Entiendelo, no son funcionarios...

(Modo ironic off)

Yo creo que también las pasaré putillas con los contratos... de momento ya me he acostumbrado a ver las acciones bajar un 50%:XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y no os estresáis?
> Yo también estoy haciendo algo parecido desde ayer (solo largo), y me pongo un poco nerviosa...



Lo hago cuando tengo mucho tiempo libre...
Recordad, tenemos un gap por abajo en 11576 y el 11960 es nuestro máximo anual...

Saludos...

PD: Ariad ayer en el AH muy bien, subió y con volumen (2,49$) hoy está muy floja de volumen y bajando un cent...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Ariad ayer en el AH muy bien, subió y con volumen (2,49$) hoy está muy floja de volumen y bajando un cent...



Sí eso mismo iba a comentar yo, ya sabes el PM flojo con gap a la baja es bueno para esta acción

Para los valientes podeís intentar hacerle un intradía hoy


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Nov 2009)

*Iberia aprueba la fusión con British Airways *

El Consejo de Iberia ha aprobado la fusión con British Airways, según publica elpais.com, que cita a fuentes cercanas a la operación.

Tal y como se venía especulando, la ecuación de canje se ha establecido en el 45% para la española y el 55% para la británica.

La sede financiera se situará en Londres y Antonio Vázquez, actual presidente de Iberia, presidirá el grupo fusionado.

Iberia aprueba la fusión con British Airways (medios) - 12/11/09 - 1691121 - elEconomista.es

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Nov 2009)

Iberia aprueba la fusión con British Airways (medios)

45%-55% No está mal.

Aunque yo estoy pasando mis puntos a Avianca... quiero un viaje gratis a Colombia.

Agh!... por segundos.... jaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *Iberia aprueba la fusión con British Airways *
> 
> El Consejo de Iberia ha aprobado la fusión con British Airways, según publica elpais.com, que cita a fuentes cercanas a la operación.
> 
> ...




Uff los apillotos ahora se van a acongojar un poco... y la crew también... conozco a las azafatas de Iberia y con el convenio antiguo cobran una pasta... veremos a ver cómo les afecta la fusión...


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Ariad ayer en el AH muy bien, subió y con volumen (2,49$) hoy está muy floja de volumen y bajando un cent...



Las ENMD también empezaron ayer con una birria de volumen, y no quiero recordar cuanto subieron...

Lo digo bajito para que no me oiga nadie: creo que en cuanto pueda voy a liquidar las ARIA, estoy un poco harta de verlas ahí en cartera, para arriba y para abajo. A partir de ahora voy a jugar solo con las ENMD, a ver si un día las pillo el punto y me hago de oro, y con los minis...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Iberia aprueba la fusión con British Airways (medios)
> 
> 45%-55% No está mal.
> 
> ...



Has estado en Colombia alguna vez?

Ten cuidado cuando vayas...


----------



## fmc (12 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Poneros cortos en san en 11.60 con stop en 11.64 mucho que ganar poco que perder.



¿Hasta dónde la ves bajando a corto plazo? Me ha entrado hace un rato una orden de unos puts...... ienso:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Las ENMD también empezaron ayer con una birria de volumen, y no quiero recordar cuanto subieron...
> 
> Lo digo bajito para que no me oiga nadie: creo que en cuanto pueda voy a liquidar las ARIA, estoy un poco harta de verlas ahí en cartera, para arriba y para abajo. A partir de ahora voy a jugar solo con las ENMD, a ver si un día las pillo el punto y me hago de oro, y con los minis...



Uncle Scruge certified 

Si tuviera liquidez le metía a ENMD...


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo ya no me estreso por nada despues de las cornadas recibidas :XX:
> 
> Metele un corto al botas



No puedo, mi madre las tiene en cartera, sería un conflicto de intereses familiar...


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Uncle Scruge certified
> 
> Si tuviera liquidez le metía a ENMD...



LUCA, que te pierdes...
Que yo aguanté las ENMD perdiendo mucha pasta, aunque luego subieron, pero es un valor muy muy chicharril, tenlo en cuenta.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Poneros cortos en san en 11.60 con stop en 11.64 mucho que ganar poco que perder.



No me está gustando nada que BBVA haya roto máximos anuales... muy mala señal para los cortos, estaba totalmente parado en el fibo61,8% 12,7x€ y ayer lo rompió al alza... me da risa decirlo pero técnicamente (si no es un escape puntual al alza) nos iríamos a buscar máximos históricos...  inocho: :56:

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No puedo, mi madre las tiene en cartera, sería un conflicto de intereses familiar...



Mirale el lado bueno, si palmas la garantía entera, puedes entregar el subyacente ::

Respecto a lo de que ENMD es muy chicharro preguntanos a Wata y amí sobre HYTM...


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Has estado en Colombia alguna vez?
> 
> Ten cuidado cuando vayas...



2 veces. Bogota-Medellín-Cartagena-Santa Marta y pueblitos.

¿Tu padre y madre en bolsa también? jodo... mi madre como no sea la bolsa de la compra... jaja
Y mi padre... porque el del banco le endoso una vez acciones, y encima fue en la época del boom ... y gano una pasta el mamón.

Luca las hytm por mi que sigan así un tiempo... en Enero mediaré un poco


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> 2 veces. Bogota-Medellín-Cartagena-Santa Marta y pueblitos.



Yo una vez y no vuelvo....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Nov 2009)

fmc dijo:


> ¿Hasta dónde la ves bajando a corto plazo? Me ha entrado hace un rato una orden de unos puts...... ienso:



A corto yo es para hacer intradia y sacarle unos centimillos con cdfs no creo que caiga mas abajo del 11,4 hoy si quieres mas ganancias tendras que jugartela y esperar a un gap bajista,pero como mucho creo que se iria a 11,7x que son maximos anuales,de ahi creo que no pasa ni de coña-


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

JOder Wata las quieres seguir teniendo a 0,40 palmando un 40% pues yo no la verdad.. XD

En enero estarán más altas, si tenían que haber ido a 0,20 con los datos del Q3, de momento aguantan...


----------



## fmc (12 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> A corto yo es para hacer intradia y sacarle unos centimillos con cdfs no creo que caiga mas abajo del 11,4 hoy si quieres mas ganancias tendras que jugartela y esperar a un gap bajista,pero como mucho creo que se iria a 11,7x que son maximos anuales,de ahi creo que no pasa ni de coña-



eso pienso yo, que para arriba como mucho 10 centimillos.... y es fácil que para abajo pierda los 11 a lo largo de la semana que viene :|


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Recuerden que dia es mañana:







Y tomen la decisión adecuada según lo que crean 

Este lunes además tenemos luna nueva.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Recuerden que dia es mañana:
> 
> ...




SELL SELL SELL jajajaja::


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Nov 2009)

Qué miedo

El próximo Lunes va a ser guanil


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

HOy la sesión parece de guano, si ARIA rompe el 2,35 se va a cerrar el GAP....y está apuntito..


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> HOy la sesión parece de guano, si ARIA rompe el 2,35 se va a cerrar el GAP....y está apuntito..



Es para que nos acojonemos y vendamos... yo no voy a caer en la trampa.
Las ENMD se han vuelto locas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es para que nos acojonemos y vendamos... yo no voy a caer en la trampa.
> Las ENMD se han vuelto locas.



Hombre, podríamos haber vendido a 2,60 y poner ahora una orden de compra a 2,35 y di cerra el gap promediar... creo que estaríamos mejor que ahora...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Nov 2009)

Me estan metiendo a las onty -8% ariad le copia los movimientos 24h despues,cada uno que saque sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2009)

Luca... AKA TORO PASADO.... dejad a las ARIAd tranquilas... los fondos nos protegen... XD

Wataru... no, no me he registrado... lo buscaré por otra fuente.


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hombre, podríamos haber vendido a 2,60 y poner ahora una orden de compra a 2,35 y di cerra el gap promediar... creo que estaríamos mejor que ahora...



Juas Luca, yo lo hubiera echo, lo que pasa es que mi bola de cristal no anda muy fina jajaja

Bueno otro día de sufrimiento... pero hace días estábamos en 1.70 y en nada en 2.63. Hay que dejarla respirar un poco.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2009)

HL... ONTy... está muy malita.. hasta el año que viene no tienen resultados.... y disponen de poco cash... veo un ofrecimiento a corto plazo en 5.00USD


----------



## Catacrack (12 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es para que nos acojonemos y vendamos... yo no voy a caer en la trampa.
> Las ENMD se han vuelto locas.



Como sigamos los pasos de ONTY mañana estamos por debajo de 2,00USD.

Estoy pensando de librarme de otro paquetito para entrar mas abajo. No solo se puede ganar pasta en las subidas...


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2009)

El pelmazo este de PORK ... siempre con lo mismo:

The MM's here play this game over and over....

In fact, hold your core and trade with a few....you'll own more!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Como sigamos los pasos de ONTY mañana estamos por debajo de 2,00USD.
> 
> Estoy pensando de librarme de otro paquetito para entrar mas abajo. No solo se puede ganar pasta en las subidas...



SI cerramos bien aligero 1400 acciones y pongo un Stop profit, no me fío de lo que pase mañana

(esto no es a toro pasado DP pero tenga en cuenta que repite los movimientos, igual hacemos un 3er 2,80 los fondos con tal de ganar dinero nos putean igualmente, no sé que tanta confianza en ellos, que también los hay en HYTM comprados a 0,70...)


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2009)

Serie LV : VAIO : Sony


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2009)

Super iBEX ... tomando posiciones, como siempre el primero. XDDDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2009)

Ya... siempre que hay un +50% es obvio que muchos aseguran su profit... pero nosotros -al menos yo---- quiero el BIG MONEY!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya... siempre que hay un +50% es obvio que muchos aseguran su profit... pero nosotros -al menos yo---- quiero el BIG MONEY!



Pues puede hacerse, pero podemos hacer un 0,80-6,XXUSD en un plis plas y lo sabes bien... porqué tenemos que aguantar el piñazo desde 2,80? mejor hacer dinero por el camino y al final de él. (Que es exactamente lo que hacen los fondos)


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2009)

Por supuesto... tambien podríamos haber vendido el viernes, pensando que nos ibamos de nuevo a los 1.7x.... HL... optó por ese camino....


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2009)

Algo queda claro.. en el momento que hay un negociado brutal... +8M ... es bueno vender... a los pocos días.. siempre caemos... por toma de beneficios.

Esto ocurrió el martes... ahora hay que tener confianza en seguir subiendo hasta diciembre... con peq correcciones.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Algo queda claro.. en el momento que hay un negociado brutal... +8M ... es bueno vender... a los pocos días.. siempre caemos... por toma de beneficios.
> 
> Esto ocurrió el martes... ahora hay que tener confianza en seguir subiendo hasta diciembre... con peq correcciones.



Confiar en nuestro chicharrus maximus me resulta complicado (y en cualquier otro valor después de la experiencia que estoy viviendo)


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2009)

Me voy al cole... en la horq de las 16:00 a las 16:45h ... siempre dan cera... o hacen un spike temporal... veremos... a la vuelta.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Nov 2009)

Le he quitado el stop al botas,este no puede ir muy lejos...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Nov 2009)

que pelotazo

3Com Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es para que nos acojonemos y vendamos... yo no voy a caer en la trampa.
> Las ENMD se han vuelto locas.



Pecata mientras Renaissance siga dentro yo de ti no vendía, eso si, pon un stop y protege beneficios mientras puedas, aunque no creo que haya peligro real hasta que lleguen a 1.50$


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pecata mientras Renaissance siga dentro yo de ti no vendía, eso si, pon un stop y protege beneficios mientras puedas, aunque no creo que haya peligro real hasta que lleguen a 1.50$



¿Ya hay peligro? 

Sobre las instituciones, no sabes cuando se salen... mientras que informan y se publica, pasa mucho tiempo.

Un saludo

Mulder, revisa la cotización del dolar... yo lo veo aún por encima del 1.49


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2009)

El dólar está a 1.48 ahora, buen momento para vender, aunque sea una parte, de la cartera en dólares


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2009)

Hoy está bajando, pero está muy interesante si pasa de 12.76$ hacia arriba y además se dedica al oro, Barclays está dentro de ella también:

Yamana Gold Inc. (USA) - Google Finance


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Nov 2009)

Volkswagen pierde los 100 euros,,,hace nada estaba a 250, VW es en Alemania como TEF en España,a saber cuantos pillados ademas de yo tendra...ufff creo que se estan cebando los cortos por lo que les hicieron hace un año.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy está bajando, pero está muy interesante si pasa de 12.76$ hacia arriba y además se dedica al oro, Barclays está dentro de ella también:
> 
> Yamana Gold Inc. (USA) - Google Finance



Me mola ese valor, aunque lo veo muy caro..

SI sigue con ese ritmo de dividendo da un 1% anual, no está mal.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Volkswagen pierde los 100 euros,,,hace nada estaba a 250, VW es en Alemania como TEF en España,a saber cuantos pillados ademas de yo tendra...ufff creo que se estan cebando los cortos por lo que les hicieron hace un año.



Está en mínimos anuales? igual la considero para entrar largo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Está en mínimos anuales? igual la considero para entrar largo.



No te metas largo,aun no tiene suelo,yo no lo hago ni para promediar la ruina que tengo ahi.


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me mola ese valor, aunque lo veo muy caro..
> 
> SI sigue con ese ritmo de dividendo da un 1% anual, no está mal.



Según mis cálculos el día 01-02-2010 debería estar en 25.61$


----------



## LOLO08 (12 Nov 2009)

Santander si nadie lo remedia se vá a máximos anuales. Esto vá parriba.

Será esta la buena, romperemos al alza, subimos al 12000????....:|


----------



## Hank Scorpio (12 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Está en mínimos anuales? igual la considero para entrar largo.



Todavía no ha sufrido en su cotización lo que otras compañías automovilísticas, compara con Renault o BMW, u otras (Eso si Ford a este paso se va a 9). Además no se si ha efectuado ya lo de Porsche.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Nov 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Santander si nadie lo remedia se vá a máximos anuales. Esto vá parriba.
> 
> Será esta la buena, romperemos al alza, subimos al 12000????....:|



En 11.69 y 11.7 tiene papelon,si pasa de 1,72 ya podemos correr


----------



## LOLO08 (12 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy está bajando, pero está muy interesante si pasa de 12.76$ hacia arriba y además se dedica al oro, Barclays está dentro de ella también:
> 
> Yamana Gold Inc. (USA) - Google Finance



El gráfico a un año es impecable, tiene toda la pinta de irse a los 16, 17 dollars sin problem.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Todavía no ha sufrido en su cotización lo que otras compañías automovilísticas, compara con Renault o BMW, u otras (Eso si Ford ha este paso se va a 9). Además no se si ha efectuado ya lo de Porsche.



Hombre estaba a 500 en 2008....

Igual un precio entre 30 y 40 fuera el perfecto para entrar...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Nov 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Santander si nadie lo remedia se vá a máximos anuales. Esto vá parriba.
> 
> Será esta la buena, romperemos al alza, subimos al 12000????....:|



Esta es la 22ª vez que nos metemos en el terreno 11850-11960... TODAS las veces la ha rechazado... En ese rango hay que meterse corto, con stop en 11970, si salta mala suerte si cae a ganar puntos... yo me he vuelto a meter corto en mini-ibex en 11900 (stop en 11970 of course)

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Según mis cálculos el día 01-02-2010 debería estar en 25.61$



Me guardo este post, no se olvide 

Si tengo liquidez pillo algo con stop.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Nov 2009)

ARIAd sube, el Dollar sube, la vida puede ser maravillosa... 

Arriba esos ánimos... acordaos que hace justo una semana estábamos en 1.79$ 

Saludos...

PD: El crudo bajando 2$...


----------



## Mulder (12 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me guardo este post, no se olvide
> 
> Si tengo liquidez pillo algo con stop.



Yo creo que llegará.

Las ENMD han hecho máximo hoy en 1.53, eso significa más que duplicar el capital del que entró a 0.7 :


----------



## Hank Scorpio (12 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hombre estaba a 500 en 2008....
> 
> Igual un precio entre 30 y 40 fuera el perfecto para entrar...



Claro durante un breve espacio de tiempo y ya sabemos porque. Sólo comparando con lo que te he dicho salen otras empresas en mejor situación.
Perdón por la h de más.


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2009)

Nadie lo ha dicho.... AMD ... un regalo de intel x navidad. XD

Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Nadie lo ha dicho.... AMD ... un regalo de intel x navidad. XD
> 
> Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. - Google Finance



Uff quien las hubiera pillado en agosto.. de todas maneras estaban hace nada a 6,40... bueno momento de salirse si andaban pillados o colocar un stop profit..


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2009)

De AMD ... se habló en verano... alguien entró... pero no había muchas ganas...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Claro durante un breve espacio de tiempo y ya sabemos porque. Sólo comparando con lo que te he dicho salen otras empresas en mejor situación.
> Perdón por la h de más.



Renault acabarán saliendo de la F1 y esto le va a afectar a las ventas...

Me fijo en ella para estudiarla, no es mala para largos a los niveles de 30-40 si es que llega...

Michelin es un buen valor tmb cuando empiecen a recuperarse las ventas de automovil...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> De AMD ... se habló en verano... alguien entró... pero no había muchas ganas...



Burney es el triunfador, aunque hace mucho que no postea por aquí.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Burney es el triunfador, aunque hace mucho que no postea por aquí.



Creo que las comentó Burney, pero creo que no las lleva. Kujire creo que las desaconsejó (creo)

Saludos...

PD: Alguien más se ha puesto corto en 119xx?, porque esto es como robarle un caramelo al hijo de rosonero..


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Nov 2009)

Salgo por patas del san en 11,58


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Nov 2009)

:cook:


Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Salgo por patas del san en 11,58



Eso no te va a librar de enseñar tus verguenzas si llega a 13...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Creo que las comentó Burney, pero creo que no las lleva. Kujire creo que las desaconsejó (creo)
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Alguien más se ha puesto corto en 119xx?, porque esto es como robarle un caramelo al hijo de rosonero..



Yo,ya no se si voy corto o largo con minis por todos los sitios,esto es una bola,ya lo podria haber empezado a usar antes :Aplauso:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo,ya no se si voy corto o largo con minis por todos los sitios,esto es una bola,ya lo podria haber empezado a usar antes :Aplauso:



Y luego la gente se queja de laterales.... 8:


----------



## LOLO08 (12 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Esta es la 22ª vez que nos metemos en el terreno 11850-11960... TODAS las veces la ha rechazado... En ese rango hay que meterse corto, con stop en 11970, si salta mala suerte si cae a ganar puntos... yo me he vuelto a meter corto en mini-ibex en 11900 (stop en 11970 of course)
> 
> Saludos...



Pues si.. por sentido común esta vez no tendría que ser la buena si ya ha fallado en esa cota las 22 veces que dices.

Por tanto la estrategía que sigues es la correcta. Ya posteé en su momento, hace unos 2 meses, que este lateral, este canal de libro que dibuja el ibex y por ende el santander, es una buena ocasión para largos en 11600 aprox y cortos en 11900.

Pero ojo, alguna vez tendrá que romperse o por arriba o por abajo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Nov 2009)

Su puta madre me quede largo con 6 minis, gñeeee


----------



## carvil (12 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes 


VIX en zona de resistencia, si rompe siguiente nivel importante 27.9


Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Nov 2009)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Pues si.. por sentido común esta vez no tendría que ser la buena si ya ha fallado en esa cota las 22 veces que dices.
> 
> Por tanto la estrategía que sigues es la correcta. Ya posteé en su momento, hace unos 2 meses, que este lateral, este canal de libro que dibuja el ibex y por ende el santander, es una buena ocasión para largos en 11600 aprox y cortos en 11900.



El rango que dices es para "medio plazo" (semanas), el que decimos Hannibal y yo no tiene misterio, intradías si tienes tiempo.



> Pero ojo, alguna vez tendrá que romperse o por arriba o por abajo.



TODAS las operaciones con su correspondiente STOP, que esto es un lateral!!!

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Nov 2009)

Bueno, hoy toca guano, que se le va a hacer...

El guano es bueno: ayuda a sacar titulos de gacelillas despavoridas y que luego la gente pueda recomprar.... También ayuda a que Tonuel saque sus certificados a la luz


----------



## ddddd (12 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes.

Por fin he entrado en una de las 3 acciones en las que tanto estaba pensando.

La elegida ha sido DPTR al precio de 0,90 que me ha entrado en 2 tandas por los pelos. 

Pensando en que como estos últimos días este puede ser su mínimo diario en el día de hoy y de ahí rebotar he colocado una orden de venta limitada a 0,98 esperando que pueda alcanzar esa cifra sacando algo más del 8% de rentabilidad y volver a esperarla en el entorno de 0,90, incluso algo más bajo, aunque posiblemente sea difícil que alcanze esos 0,98. Aún así me parece un buen precio de entrada.

Actualmente se encuntra en el entorno de 0,935. Espero tener un buen debut en el mundillo del trading, para fondos ya tengo Aria y Ands 

Saludos.


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Nov 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Por fin he entrado en una de las 3 acciones en las que tanto estaba pensando.
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes ^__^!

Muchas veces es lo que nos queda, echarle un poco de huevos y a ver si hay suerte...

A 0.90 las veo bien, sin yo tener mucha idea de técnico... pero por pura lógica deberían para ya de bajar.

De todas formas yo que tu ponía ya una orden de venta prefijada para varios días y un stop mental o no...

Las Arias están aguantando muy bien... y las Hytm ahí están... esperemos que los próximos días sean alcistas y ayude a mantenerlas cercanas al 0.40.

Un saludo

Edito: No había leído que ya tenías una orden de venta puesta... Okis, esperemos que te salga.

Lo de Aria es que hoy han publicado que comenzamos el nuevo trial del Rida con Merck
Ahora cuando lo lea, pongo más datos


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2009)

Wataru... eso no es nuevo... ya lo puse hace unos meses... eso estaba en el site de la fda... los pumpers del foro de yahoo... buscan cualquier noticia para postear....

Saludos.


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... eso no es nuevo... ya lo puse hace unos meses... eso estaba en el site de la fda... los pumpers del foro de yahoo... buscan cualquier noticia para postear....
> 
> Saludos.



DP! Se que muchas veces hacen eso, por eso cliko los links y miro las fechas... y la última actualización es el 9 de Noviembre. Suponía que habían modificado fechas o algo...

Del Juicio con Lilly que opinas de este comentario:

"Mr. Pasahow is a co-author of the Federal Judicial Center’s patent handbook for judges, the Patent Case Management Judicial Guide "

Digo yo que si es el co-autor del manual sobre patentes... ha de tener influencia.


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2009)

Por lo que he leído... están haciendo presión "lobby" investigadores -universidades- para pararles los pies a las grandes pharmas... LLY ... 

Tengo la certeza que saldremos victoriosos de este juicio...

Ese trial estaba previsto, lo que pasa es que cambian la fecha, cuando añaden algún dato, significativo.

Por eso, nunca he dudado de que MERCK iba a dejar la colaboración.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Nov 2009)

Después de mi subnormalidad de ayer (vender ENMD a 1,18 y ver como seguían subiendo, por segunda vez), he vuelto a entrar, a 1,31. Esta vez no las suelto hasta los 2 USD.

Eso si pongo stop loss.

A ver si esta vez acierto.


----------



## donpepito (12 Nov 2009)

Hummmm.... en el spike de hace unos minutos... han soltado 205.000acs a 2.49USD ... espero que no volvamos a caer hoy....


----------



## Catacrack (12 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Su puta madre me quede largo con 6 minis, gñeeee



Al final me mandas debajo de un puente. 

HL abre largos = tonuel certifica


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Al final me mandas debajo de un puente.
> 
> HL abre largos = tonuel certifica



Tu tranquilo que mañana te dejo a Mapfre por debajo de 3 lulus.


----------



## tonuel (12 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Salgo por patas del san en 11,58





Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Su puta madre me quede largo con 6 minis, gñeeee





Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tu tranquilo que mañana te dejo a Mapfre por debajo de 3 lulus.








Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Nov 2009)

Tonuel, el gif del jugador negro para certificar owneds molaba a tope


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Saludos



No pasa nada,la bolsa siempre sube... :8:

Llevo 2 dias ganando seguido jajajaja empieza una nueva era,se va a cagar la perra

Ahh no me acordaba de mis pilladas,que hoy tambien me han dado una alegria:

-9% Onty
-5% VW
-3% Grifols


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Nov 2009)

Los traders de la Fed podrían mover operaciones imposibles de canalizar por los grandes bancos - 12/11/09 - 1691947 - elEconomista.es

:Baile:


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter... cuidado con esos contratos... Según dices, tienes varios abiertos, abres, cierras, al final es un poco lío, tienes que tener todo muy controlado. Yo una vez vendí uno, y vendí otro por error (o sea que me puse corta), casualidad que empezó a bajar y cuando me di cuenta lo pude cerrar sin problemas, pero te la pueden liar si no llevas un férreo control. Y si estás todo el tiempo abriendo y cerrando, al final te despistas.

¿A que es más satisfactorio que meterle cortos al botas? Una vez detectada la tendencia, todo es poner un stop y observar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hannibal Lecter... cuidado con esos contratos... Según dices, tienes varios abiertos, abres, cierras, al final es un poco lío, tienes que tener todo muy controlado. Yo una vez vendí uno, y vendí otro por error (o sea que me puse corta), casualidad que empezó a bajar y cuando me di cuenta lo pude cerrar sin problemas, pero te la pueden liar si no llevas un férreo control. Y si estás todo el tiempo abriendo y cerrando, al final te despistas.
> 
> ¿A que es más satisfactorio que meterle cortos al botas? Una vez detectada la tendencia, todo es poner un stop y observar.



Yo ayer con la campana vendí los dos cortos... 11805 y 11825, hoy te pondrás larga o corta...? vendiste las ARIAds?

Saludos...

PD: Ayer percebo dió un thanks a tonuel, o es el multinick de alguien y se confundió o nos lee en silencio y no colabora. Percebo manifiéstate!!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

La agenda de hoy...

* A las 14.30:
*-Precios de importación y exportación de octubre.
*Dato previo: importación: +0,1%. exportación: -0,3%.
Previsiones: importaciones: +1%. exportaciones: +0,2%.

* A las 14.30:
*-Déficit comercial de septiembre.
*Dato previo: -30,710. Previsión: -31,500 millones de dólares.

* A las 15.55:
*-ÍNDICE DE CONFIANZA DEL CONSUMIDOR DE LA UNIVERSIDAD DE MICHIGAN/REUTERS de noviembre preliminar.
*Dato previo: 70,6. Previsión: 71.
SUBPARTIDA DE CONDICIONES ACTUALES:
Dato previo: 73,7. Previsión: 73.
SUBPARTIDA DE EXPECTATIVAS:
Dato previo: 68,6. Previsión: 68.

*A las 16.30:
*- ÍNDICE DEL INSTITUTO DEL CICLO ECONÓMICO ECRI.*

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

Sentimiento del inversor...







Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

Volvemos a entrar en la zona maldita.... 11850-11960, por 23ª vez... 

Mode buscando un punto alto para ponerme corto...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (13 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No pasa nada,la bolsa siempre sube... :8:








Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2009)

Hoy espero subidón, subidón en la bolsa usaniana


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy espero subidón, subidón en la bolsa usaniana



Mójese: 1087,24 - ?????

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mójese: 1087,24 - ?????
> 
> Saludos...



superamos los 1100...esta tarde me zampo mi owned


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2009)

A los buenos días!



Pepitoria dijo:


> superamos los 1100...esta tarde me zampo mi owned



Yo también espero eso, cuadra muy bien con mi timing y con los acontecimientos.

Luego pasaré a por mi owned también si eso


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> superamos los 1100...esta tarde me zampo mi owned



Entiendo que a cierre...? : Yo lo dudo mucho...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ayer comentabas que podría haber guano.. así acertamos seguro!

Yo no veo tan claro el subidón.. por lo menos para mis valores...


----------



## Gonzalo (13 Nov 2009)

Me animo a participar que por la mañana hay menos gente.

Yo voto por un 1072 en el esepé. No podré pasar esta tarde por que tengo otros compromisos, pero me lo podéis dejar en consigna que ya os leeré.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2009)

Arriba GAM

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...33988-gamesa-reduce-su-beneficio-un-70-a.html


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Nov 2009)

Me puse corto en iberia a primera hora en 2.32 y lo acabo de cerrar en 2.255.
Mas de 6 centimos en una accion de 2 :Baile:
Si sube le meto otra vez

PD: sigue bajando...grrrr


----------



## chameleon (13 Nov 2009)

estoy siguiendo a ING muy intensamente desde hace varias semanas

creo que va a hacer un doble techo en la zona de 10.30
tiene que cerrar gaps en 9.7 y 9.4 y luego creo que hará un intento brusco a 10.30

voy a ver qué se puede aprovechar


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

Gonzalo dijo:


> Me animo a participar que por la mañana hay menos gente.
> 
> Yo voto por un 1072 en el esepé. No podré pasar esta tarde por que tengo otros compromisos, pero me lo podéis dejar en consigna que ya os leeré.



Veo que es de los que cree que bajará a cerrar el gap del lunes...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ayer comentabas que podría haber guano.. así acertamos seguro!
> 
> Yo no veo tan claro el subidón.. por lo menos para mis valores...



Estuve estudiando los movimientos de los leoncios el dia que se pasó el 1000 del S&P por primera vez (con rango amplio, que luego volvió al 1000 para despegar definitivamente) y pude ver que justo un par de dias antes se vendió a lo bestia dando la impresión a todo el mundo de que no se podía con el.

Estos días han hecho jugadas muy similares.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Nov 2009)

:56: Iberia cae a saco,soy un primo. :cook:


----------



## pyn (13 Nov 2009)

dios santo que alguien me saque de este lateral ya


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Nov 2009)

Mis mini ibex empiezan a cojer un tono rojizo,al final la liaremos como siempre ::


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

BALTIC DRY FREIGHT INDEX 
Rompe los 4000 puntos a máximos de 2009 (Del hamijo Carpatos).

Esto ya será una lechuga ¿no?.

Acabo de leer el blog de Kuji... entre eso y la calma que hay, pfff da miedo... (En referencia al Viernes 13, no que ella de miedo... que también  )

Aria:
Bid:	2.44 x 1000
Ask:	2.52 x 300


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

Estoy fuera (del IBEX, porque del Nasdaq sigo en Ariad y en ENMD).
Ayer por la tarde me saltó un stop protege-comisión cuando a última hora todo bajó un poco.
No sé ni qué hacer...esto está aburrido aunque parece que quiere subir. Hasta que se la de en el 11900 y vuelva a bajar.

Esto parece "El día de la marmota"... todos los días igual.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

Wata no te flipes que seguramente sigamos bajando hoy en nuestra cartera XD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

*DÉFICIT COMERCIAL USA:*

Déficit comercial de septiembre de EEUU 36.470 millones de dólares, cuando se esperaba 31.650 millones. *Peor dato desde enero. Mayor subida del déficit desde febrero de 1999 en un mes.*

Las exportaciones suben 2,9% pero es que *las importaciones se disparan nada menos que el 5,8% la mayor subida desde 1993,* casi nada.

Esta subida de las importaciones viene por la fuerte subida del precio del petróleo reciente y la constante subida de las importaciones desde China.

Desde luego esto puede ser un signo de que empiece a despertar la demanda interna.

Dato con poco interés para la bolsa, bueno para bonos porque *obligará a rebajar el dato de PIB que se hizo con estimaciones incorrectas sobre comercio exterior y malo para el dólar.*

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wata no te flipes que seguramente sigamos bajando hoy en nuestra cartera XD



Juas , ¿tienes algo en contra del optimismo? jajaja .Que jodio, ya leí que lo del Viernes 13 fue idea tuya ).

Venga ánimos hombre, que de aquí a un mes nos estaremos riendo de esto... o llorando quien sabe jajaja.

Ale, ta ahora

LCASC:

Desde luego esto puede ser un signo de que empiece a despertar la demanda interna.

Pecata: tus ENMD a 1.49 en el PRE (¿Se nota que me aburro?), si sale así yo vendería en el inicio de la sesión.


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes...

Yo también tengo mis temores para hoy... ayer no me gustó los spikes -dos- en intervalos de pocos minutos, en ARIAd.

El martes hay una presentación... pueder ayudar a calentar el valor.

En teoría.. MERCK debería soltar un nuevo pago... por el comienzo del nuevo TRIAL... quizás lo comuniquen en breve... XDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes...
> 
> Yo también tengo mis temores para hoy... ayer no me gustó los spikes -dos- en intervalos de pocos minutos, en ARIAd.
> 
> ...



Vale, ya me has terminado de acojonar... jaja
Pues si, justo ayer cuando dijiste lo de las 205 mil accs en 2.49 pensé en vender y jugar un poco, pero me puede el miedo... jaja

Lo del pago en teoría, me pareció leer, era cuando el primer paciente ingresara al trial.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Vale, ya me has terminado de acojonar... jaja
> Pues si, justo ayer cuando dijiste lo de las 205 mil accs en 2.49 pensé en vender y jugar un poco, pero me puede el miedo... jaja



Mi abuelo decía "EL MIEDO NO EXISTE".

Venga, no nos vamos a acojonar ahora, después de haber visto las Ariad a 1,7x... pero claro, nos hemos acostumbrado a que suba un 10% cada día, pero es que eso, no puede ser...

Por cierto, menudo ABURRIMIENTO este IBEX, a ver si se anima algo con la apertura de USA.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Nov 2009)

Hoy toca guano,voy a vender los minis largos y ponerme corto


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hoy toca guano,voy a vender los minis largos y ponerme corto



Venga, ya lo tenemos todos claro: toca ponerse largo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Venga, ya lo tenemos todos claro: toca ponerse largo.



Tu ponte....llevo 3 dias con numeros verdes,el indicador eur/usd no falla es mi guia...


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

El eurodólar está en mínimos del día ahora mismo, pero aun bastante por encima del cierre de ayer parece un cierre de gap, no me extrañaría que las bolsas nos dieran un espectáculo similar esta tarde, con cierre de gap y luego subida.

Aunque hoy los leoncios están vendiendo en el Stoxx y en el Ibex también, cuidado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tu ponte....llevo 3 dias con numeros verdes,el indicador eur/usd no falla es mi guia...





"How to beat the market based on currency exange"

Autor: Hannibal Lecter

Idioma: Inglés

Editorial: Royal Guano


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Nov 2009)

Si,vosotros descojonaros,tengo un nuevo sistema,que de momento no falla,tengo que pulirlo un poco para dejar correr las ganancias,mirar Iberia hoy... le saque 650 euros,pero le podia haber quitado 2k en un intradia... tengo que ajustar el "timing"


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Si,vosotros descojonaros,tengo un nuevo sistema,que de momento no falla,tengo que pulirlo un poco para dejar correr las ganancias,mirar Iberia hoy... le saque 650 euros,pero le podia haber quitado 2k en un intradia... tengo que ajustar el "timing"



Quillo, que era una nota de humor, nos alegramos de que ganes y compartas con nosotros tu sistema, tiene buena pinta.

Entre todos podemos montar una play mejor que la de Kuji e incluso superar la bola DP

Yo hago chistecillos cuando vais ganando, nada de hacer leña de árboles caídos...


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Si,vosotros descojonaros,tengo un nuevo sistema,que de momento no falla,tengo que pulirlo un poco para dejar correr las ganancias,mirar Iberia hoy... le saque 650 euros,pero le podia haber quitado 2k en un intradia... tengo que ajustar el "timing"



Todos los sistemas fallan, cuando descubras uno, busca el fallo porque lo habrá, la cuestión no es que un sistema no falle sino que falle pocas veces, eso es lo que lo convierte en adecuado.


----------



## carvil (13 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes 


Resistencia en el E-Mini zona 1108


Salu2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

Wata, de momento creo que voy acertando XDDDD


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

Parece que las Ariad nos van a obsequiar hoy con un aburrido lateral...
Jo jo jo, las ENMD...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Parece que las Ariad nos van a obsequiar hoy con un aburrido lateral...
> Jo jo jo, las ENMD...



Y yo sin liquidez... hubiera entrado en el bajón....::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

Cuidadin con los 2,35 en Aria.... que tenemos un Royal GAP....


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Hummm... parece que están estudiando la dirección que tomará ARIAd hoy.... meter miedo al principio... a la mitad... al cierre... hay que marear... XD


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2009)

Con el Baltic Dry index en máximos creo que es momento de entrar en navieras, está me gusta bastante:

Navios Maritime Holdings Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Con Baltic Dry index en máximos creo que es momento de entrar en navieras, está me gusta bastante:
> 
> Navios Maritime Holdings Inc. - Google Finance



¿Construyen yates?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Con Baltic Dry index en máximos creo que es momento de entrar en navieras, está me gusta bastante:
> 
> Navios Maritime Holdings Inc. - Google Finance



Espera a ver que hacen los chinos con su moneda que piensan en revaluarla...


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Normalmente... en estas fechas, siempre se mueven... DRYSHIP & OCNF ... es dinero fácil... siempre que tengas paciencia y compres en los niveles adecuados.


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Si la teoria de las opciones no falla... el emisor ... dejará ARIAd en los 2.50USD durante la prox semana... o quizás la tumben ... para hacer dinero, mientras tanto.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

¿Qué ha pasado en el IBEX? Menudo bajonazo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado en el IBEX? Menudo bajonazo.



Michigan 66 esperaban 71...

Abierto largo en mini-ibex 11775


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Michigan 66 esperaban 71...
> 
> Abierto largo en mini-ibex 11775



COrre HL cierra los cortos que llevas un buen pico...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> COrre HL cierra los cortos que llevas un buen pico...



Es triste, pero malos datos USA -> No retiran estímulos -> No suben tipos -> Suben las bolsas con el carry trade...

Yo actuo así, cuanto peor es el dato, más largo me pongo...

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Es triste, pero malos datos USA -> No retiran estímulos -> No suben tipos -> Suben las tipos con el carry trade...
> 
> Yo actuo así, cuanto peor es el dato, más largo me pongo...
> 
> Saludos...



Totalmente lógico... aunque es apostar fuerte... a ver si las HYTM copian a las ENMD y me puedo unir a los contratos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

Parece que de momento tenemos lateral, no viene ni el de la careta de hockey ni el freddy


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2009)

El S&P vuelve al verde, yo creo que acabaremos subiendo hoy, estas bajadas fuertes justo delante de resistencias siempre son el preludio de subidas fuertes.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El S&P vuelve al verde, yo creo que acabaremos subiendo hoy, estas bajadas fuertes justo delante de resistencias siempre son el preludio de subidas fuertes.



Mulder tus AUY empiezan a ponerse interesantes creo yo...

GRRR me las voy a perder por ser pobre.. XD


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

Abierto mini-ibex largo en 11830.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2009)

Subidón, subidón


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder tus AUY empiezan a ponerse interesantes creo yo...
> 
> GRRR me las voy a perder por ser pobre.. XD



Y las NM también 

Yo entraría en AUY si pasa de los 12.76$, las NM aun tienen un máximo que superar pero creo que a partir de 5.80$ estaban ya bien para entrar.


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Subidón, subidón



La pena es que el de la moto no lo atropelle jajaja


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

¿Quien está en ENMD aparte de mi?


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> La pena es que el de la moto no lo atropelle jajaja



¿va corto hoy?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Quien está en ENMD aparte de mi?



Mentalmente Wata y yo, pero por falta de liquidez no podemos acompañarte.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Quien está en ENMD aparte de mi?



Le decimos a Hannibal que entre largo...? :fiufiu:

Pepitoria, ese gif no tiene el glamour de este hilo... :no:


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mentalmente Wata y yo, pero por falta de liquidez no podemos acompañarte.



Gracias, así me siento menos sola.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

"Ha" "Janibal" le dije que cerrara los cortos antes.. espero que me "jiciera" caso...


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Quien está en ENMD aparte de mi?



Yo también me declaro largo en ella mentalmente


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Le decimos a Hannibal que entre largo...? :fiufiu:



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Eso es peor que decir yate.

No se si ahora irá corto o largo en IBEX, pero de momento va subiendo la cosa.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> Eso es peor que decir yate.
> 
> No se si ahora irá corto o largo en IBEX, pero de momento va subiendo la cosa.



Cuidado! 2 veces más y viene el coco (de kuji XD)


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Le decimos a Hannibal que entre largo...? :fiufiu:
> 
> Pepitoria, ese gif no tiene el glamour de este hilo... :no:



Intentaré buscar el más adecuado la próxima vez


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo también me declaro largo en ella mentalmente



Mucho acojonao veo yo en el hilo.
Seguro que Kujire está dentro.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> Eso es peor que decir yate.
> 
> No se si ahora irá corto o largo en IBEX, pero *de momento va subiendo la cosa*.



He escrito esto, y nadie ha dicho nada... ¡sois chicas!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

El Ibex vuelve a estar dentro de su zona maldita 11850-11960... subo stop del mini-largo...

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mucho acojonao veo yo en el hilo.
> Seguro que Kujire está dentro.



Cuando tu entraste y bajó, hubiera metido 5000€ pero no pudo ser...

Ahora tendría 15.000 y estaría fuera casi seguro XD


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cuando tu entraste y bajó, hubiera metido 5000€ pero no pudo ser...
> 
> Ahora tendría 15.000 y estaría fuera casi seguro XD



Hoy veo que está ya perdiendo un poco de fuelle.
Ahora a 1,41. Mmmhhh.


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> He escrito esto, y nadie ha dicho nada... ¡sois chicas!



Yo estoy reservando mis encantos e ironías o.

Uish 2.45, tengo puesta una orden de venta en 2.49... me aburro...

Ejem... mira que te dije... vende en 1.49... vende... jaja (el famoso mira que te lo dije...)


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoy veo que está ya perdiendo un poco de fuelle.
> Ahora a 1,41. Mmmhhh.



Hoy las NM le ganan a las eNMd, ¿porque escogeré acrónimos tan parecidos? 

Ironías de la vida.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo estoy reservando mis encantos e ironías o.
> 
> Uish 2.45, tengo puesta una orden de venta en 2.49... me aburro...
> 
> Ejem... mira que te dije... vende en 1.49... vende... jaja



Yo también me aburro con las Ariad. Bufff, que llegue Diciembre ya.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

Kujire ya no escribe más aquí....? : Se enfadó con Calopez o algo...? :56:

Ariad a 2,45$

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo estoy reservando mis encantos e ironías o.
> 
> Uish 2.45, tengo puesta una orden de venta en 2.49... me aburro...
> 
> Ejem... mira que te dije... vende en 1.49... vende... jaja (el famoso mira que te lo dije...)



Ya lo decía yo...

Wata, no vendas en 2,49...


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Kujire ya no escribe más aquí....? : Se enfadó con Calopez o algo...? :56:
> 
> Ariad a 2,45$
> 
> Saludos...



Dijo que el foro le iba muy lento desde los USA, por eso se inventó su blog.


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Kujire ya no escribe más aquí....? : Se enfadó con Calopez o algo...? :56:
> 
> Ariad a 2,45$
> 
> Saludos...



No se sabe y no hay Eggs de preguntarle... jajaja

Luca... solo 2 o 3 céntimos... es por tener un poco de tensión que ya ni me acuerdo de como era...


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Kujire ya no escribe más aquí....? : Se enfadó con Calopez o algo...? :56:
> 
> Ariad a 2,45$
> 
> Saludos...



Si, porque escribía post muy largos, que luego se le borraban porque "el servidor está ocupado" y cosas así, así que decidió crear su propio blog.

Ja ja ja, ahora escoje la respuesta que más te guste...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

Grrr (again) creo que había olido las plusvalías con AUY.. estoy por sacar 1000€ del fondo de emergencia que tengo por si tengo que huir del país...


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Grrr (again) creo que había olido las plusvalías con AUY.. estoy por sacar 1000€ del fondo de emergencia que tengo por si tengo que huir del país...



Guárdalo, siempre puedes perder más jajaja (esto es para mi pesimista favorito jaja)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

Vendido el mini-ibex 11775-11845

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Guárdalo, siempre puedes perder más jajaja (esto es para mi pesimista favorito jaja)



La verdad es que sí.. nuestro plan de pensiones HYTM no va muy bien...

igual en 2020 podemos venderlas.


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Grrr (again) creo que había olido las plusvalías con AUY.. estoy por sacar 1000€ del fondo de emergencia que tengo por si tengo que huir del país...



Calma hombre, deja que lleguen a 12.76$, en ese momento te metes.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Calma hombre, deja que lleguen a 12.76$, en ese momento te metes.



Jaja...

El GRRR no es por unos céntimos arriba o abajo.. es por no tener liquidez...


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Jaja...
> 
> El GRRR no es por unos céntimos arriba o abajo.. es por no tener liquidez...



¿y si deshaces una parte de la posi en Aria? ahora que ganas


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes
Abierto corto de Ibex en 11847
A ver si surfeo con éxito hasta la parte baja del canal.
Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Ejmmmm... he oido algo de vender ??????

Grandes RIESGOS ... GRANDES PILLADAS.. XDDDDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿y si deshaces una parte de la posi en Aria? ahora que ganas



Estoy cerca de ganar en LGND, si lo consigo coloco un stop profit... si salta juego con otra cosa...

Aria Stop profit en 2,30 si salta pues juego...

HYTM -50%

DPTR -50%

Esas me han dejado KO no estoy para inventos...


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Abierto corto de Ibex en 11847
> A ver si surfeo con éxito hasta la parte baja del canal.
> Saludos.



Vaya por Dios...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2009)

Como le cuesta subir al ibex, como le pesan los tres valores...

tiene un desfase grande con respecto a la bolsa usaniana


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ejmmmm... he oido algo de vender ??????
> 
> Grandes RIESGOS ... GRANDES PILLADAS.. XDDDDDDDD



Sobre todo por no usar los stops que tan poco le gustan a ustec XD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

Lo que está claro es que este lateral se acaba ya... el otro día tocamos la bajista principal, y no se andará con chiquitas, o lo atravesamos (pepon26) o nos caemos (tonuel)







Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

Uno que debe de estar bien KO es Carlos REX que hace muuucho tiempo que no postea... y llevaba una buena pasta en usanas...


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2009)

Déjense todos de jugar a accioncitas y compren Apples-1, eso si que es rentable 

Another Apple 1 For Sale on eBay — for $50,000 | Cult of Mac


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

Wata he visto los 2,47 en Ariad.


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Uno que debe de estar bien KO es Carlos REX que hace muuucho tiempo que no postea... y llevaba una buena pasta en usanas...



Seps... lo último que leí de el, era acerca de una petrolera... jajaja .

Si, Pecata, me estaba poniendo el café y temiendo a que pegasen un subidón. Ufff tensión... eso es bueno jajaja


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

Fuera del mini-ibex en 11875 (entrada en 11830). Vamos haciendo caja para el finde.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Seps... lo último que leí de el, era acerca de una petrolera... jajaja .
> 
> Si, Pecata, me estaba poniendo el café y temiendo a que pegasen un subidón. Ufff tensión... eso es bueno jajaja



Sí las DPTR las pilló bien caras.. el y yo caímos en la bull trap... menos mal que no he comprado mucho... a ver si hace un 0.88 9,98 como la otra vez y me voy a reir... XD (Mis ganas)


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Hay que dejar claro... que las acciones USA ... han ido fenomenal este verano... es lo de siempre.. la codicia... nos puede... recuerda las MTXX las vendimos antes del megacrack.. que obviamente adelanté antes, cuando estaban en 5.XXUSD... de hecho CAROLUS las vendió en 6.xxUSD... 

y el ciclo de DRYSHIP... es lo mismo... ANPI... IGUAL.. MESA, OTRA... aquí además adelantamos acontecimientos. XDDD


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Los 1.50USD en la DELTA P. si lo veo +factible XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los 1.50USD en la DELTA P. si lo veo +factible XD



Ajusté la cotización según el nº de acciones (que varía mucho) y los 3,30 en enero si llega el frío y alguna noticia buena son muy factibles JPM lleva unas cuantas... y hay posible OPA si la cosa se pone chunga.. valorada en 2,20 per share...

Fuera a parte le han metido cortos a piñón, ya irán cerrando los tonueles malditos XD


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay que dejar claro... que las acciones USA ... han ido fenomenal este verano... es lo de siempre.. la codicia... nos puede... recuerda las MTXX las vendimos antes del megacrack.. que obviamente adelanté antes, cuando estaban en 5.XXUSD... de hecho CAROLUS las vendió en 6.xxUSD...
> 
> y el ciclo de DRYSHIP... es lo mismo... ANPI... IGUAL.. MESA, OTRA... aquí además adelantamos acontecimientos. XDDD



No me seas perrako, que ha sido difícil la acción que no ha subido un 150% desde mínimos jajaja.

De Mesa que alegría habérmelas quitado... el último trading fue a 0.31 uff ufff jaja

Mira que son malos... están esperando a que me vaya al Gimn para darme el palo... jajaja


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Eso ya es sobradamente optimista... pero me alegraría que así ocurriera... las estuve valorando... hace tiempo... cuando ofrecieron las nuevas acciones... tenemos algún hilo por ahí.


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

No todas han subido esa media que comentas... desde que metimos los euros en el NASDAQ... mi primera aventura... BAC / CITI / AIG ... en abril. XD y lo de MESA.. te lo advertí... te habla un pillado que las vendió ganando poco... las llevaba desde finales abril.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Eso ya es sobradamente optimista... pero me alegraría que así ocurriera... las estuve valorando... hace tiempo... cuando ofrecieron las nuevas acciones... tenemos algún hilo por ahí.



No es sobradamente optimista, es análisis fundamental.

No me caracterizo por ser optimista precisamente.

Wataru certified

Si eso es optimismo, los 20 USD en una acción que tiene book value negativo ya me dirás...(siempre salta un cojo y tal XD)


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

No serás de ARNEDO? un compañero es de allí... y si .. el hombre es un poco sosito. XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Uy uy.. el sistema (MMs) en ARIAd ... está haciendo cositas raras...


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Uy uy.. el sistema (MMs) en ARIAd ... está haciendo cositas raras...



Las estoy vigilando y lo que veo son muchos day-traders, con cambios de opinión sobre que céntimo es el correcto. Eso si... algunas son posis grandotas.

A mi con 4 mil, me ponen que son 700 y veo muchas de 2-3 mil.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No serás de ARNEDO? un compañero es de allí... y si .. el hombre es un poco sosito. XDDDDDDDDD



No, ni era dueño de las Jhon luck XD

Preocúpate más por las riojanas que son bastante melosas y finas... generalmente educadas en Pamplona


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Valeee.... pensaba que tu familia era dueña de alguna megafactoria del calzado. XDDDD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Fuera del mini-ibex en 11875 (entrada en 11830). Vamos haciendo caja para el finde.



Montamos un hedge fund o qué? Tu los largos y yo los cortos... 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Montamos un hedge fund o qué? Tu los largos y yo los cortos... 8:



Je je pues si.
A mi los cortos no me gustan, me acojono, en seguida creo que me he equivocado y cierro en cuanto puedo.
Los largos los aguanto mejor, aunque vea que la cotización baja, pienso "ya subirá" y estoy más tranquila...
El día que haya que ponerse bajista, no sé si voy a saber...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Valeee.... pensaba que tu familia era dueña de alguna megafactoria del calzado. XDDDD



Digamos que no tengo riesgo de secuestro (somos pobres vamos)


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

Buuahhhhh... no se mueven... no se alguna subidita y bajada, algo simpático, vamos...

2.45-2.46 y listo... grrrr
Así no se puede ¿en? jaja


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buuahhhhh... no se mueven... no se alguna subidita y bajada, algo simpático, vamos...
> 
> 2.45-2.46 y listo... grrrr
> Así no se puede ¿en? jaja



Yo también estoy de laterales hasta el moño.
¿Algún off topic para ir pasando la tarde?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo también estoy de laterales hasta el moño.
> ¿Algún off topic para ir pasando la tarde?



Me parece bien:

Qué haríais con 1 millon de €? (DP no puede participar)


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me parece bien:
> 
> Qué haríais con 1 millon de €? (DP no puede participar)



Lo mío es X... que queréis estoy falto de cariño... jajaja


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Ya que estamos con EUROS virtuales... mejor con 6MILLONES.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Lo mío es X... que queréis estoy falto de cariño... jajaja



No te cortes, puedes contarles a todos lo del ladyboy

Yo de momento no volvía a aparecer por el trabajo y cambiaba de movil.


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me parece bien:
> 
> Qué haríais con 1 millon de €? (DP no puede participar)



750.000 a bonos del Estado y a vivir de intereses, el resto para vivir el primer año y especular en bolsa, jajaja.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me parece bien:
> 
> Qué haríais con 1 millon de €? (DP no puede participar)



Comprar un yate.

No, en serio, no sé. Invertirlo, supongo. Parte en renta fija. Parte en renta variable. Parte para comprarme más Ariad y ENMD esperando el pelotazo. Cambiar de piso para irme a uno más grande...

No dejaría de trabajar, eso seguro. Hace unos años te habría dicho que si. Ahora mismo no.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> 750.000 a bonos del Estado y a vivir de intereses, el resto para vivir el primer año y especular en bolsa, jajaja.



Joder yo había pensado lo mismo Mulder :Baile:

Aunque los bonos serían Alemanes...


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

Retiro lo de comprar piso, no me acordaba de en qué foro estaba, igual me lapidan y me banean.

Me refería a alquilar, claro, alquilar un piso más grande...


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Joder yo había pensado lo mismo Mulder :Baile:
> 
> Aunque los bonos serían Alemanes...



Si tuviera ese millón de euros ya me pensaría si meterlo en España o Alemania, tal vez mitad y mitad o a % según como esté la cosa.


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No te cortes, puedes contarles a todos lo del ladyboy
> 
> Yo de momento no volvía a aparecer por el trabajo y cambiaba de movil.



Juas yo si que aparecía en algunos trabajos, pero con dos negros enormes que hagan cortes de manga... jajaja A ver quien es el guapo que les dice nada...

Ya en serio, me pillaría un muy buen apartamento (de alquiler) en Buenos Aires... No se, no soy de los que se complicarían la vida, soy muy simple.

Daría la vuelta al mundo... etc... pero ya de cosas materiales no soy caprichoso...


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas yo si que aparecía en algunos trabajos, pero con dos negros enormes que hagan cortes de manga... jajaja A ver quien es el guapo que les dice nada...
> 
> Ya en serio, me pillaría un muy buen apartamento (de alquiler) en Buenos Aires... No se, no soy de los que se complicarían la vida, soy muy simple.
> 
> Daría la vuelta al mundo... etc... pero ya de cosas materiales no soy caprichoso...



Si, viajecitos unos cuantos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas yo si que aparecía en algunos trabajos, pero con dos negros enormes que hagan cortes de manga... jajaja A ver quien es el guapo que les dice nada...
> 
> Ya en serio, me pillaría un muy buen apartamento (de alquiler) en Buenos Aires... No se, no soy de los que se complicarían la vida, soy muy simple.
> 
> Daría la vuelta al mundo... etc... pero ya de cosas materiales no soy caprichoso...



Sí eso tmb lo he pensado, irme a Argentina o chile, que con los 1025 al mes limpios que dan 750.000 al 2% vives de puta madre y mejor...

Ni me compraría coches caros ni casas ni nada de eso...

Tranquila Pecata, el gen visillero es muy fuerte en las mujres... tu por lo menos rectificas sabiamente.

Cuando me aburriera de eso, intentaría comprar una dehesa y fabricar jamones y quesos, un negocio estable XD


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si, viajecitos unos cuantos...



¿Has visto la serie Lost? El episodio en el que el prota médico, está de retiro en Tailandia... en una cabañita humilde pero en condiciones en la misma playa... (Creo que es Phuket). Pues ahí me tiraría un mes mínimo.

Luca, macho con mil euros al mes en Buenos Aires no haces nada...


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí eso tmb lo he pensado, irme a Argentina o chile, que con los 1025 al mes limpios que dan 750.000 al 2% vives de puta madre y mejor...
> 
> Ni me compraría coches caros ni casas ni nada de eso...
> 
> Tranquila Pecata, el gen visillero es muy fuerte en las mujres... tu por lo menos rectificas sabiamente.



Ja ja ja, el piso lo tenemos pero no tiene las cortinas puestas, así que no soy visillera.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Has visto la serie Lost? El episodio en el que el prota médico, está de retiro en Tailandia... en una cabañita humilde pero en condiciones en la misma playa... (Creo que es Phuket). Pues ahí me tiraría un mes mínimo.
> 
> Luca, macho con mil euros al mes en Buenos Aires no haces nada...



Pues tio, por 7€ comes o cenas hasta morir... veo que te molan los barrios pijos XD hablo de argentina de todas maneras.. yo soy más campestre y menos urbano.


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues tio, por 7€ comes o cenas hasta morir... veo que te molan los barrios pijos XD



Off Course... siempre me he alojado en Recoleta... y en apartamentos de Revista... jaja.

Ya que me voy de vacaciones... me voy bien. Y para vivir... un mínimo macho, que estamos hablando de 1 millón de euros, no pienso comer un menu ...


----------



## tonuel (13 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que este lateral se acaba ya... el otro día tocamos la bajista principal, y no se andará con chiquitas, o lo atravesamos (pepon26) o nos caemos (tonuel)



La verdad es que no nos vendria mal alguna noticia económico-madmaxista para este fin de semana... :rolleye:



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Tener un 1 millón de EUROS -SOLO- es de pobres... TONUEL DIXIT!!!! XDDDD


----------



## tonuel (13 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tener un 1 millón de EUROS -SOLO- es de pobres... TONUEL DIXIT!!!! XDDDD



ya te digo... un millón te lo pules en cuatro dias...








Saludos


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Para que te hagas una idea.


----------



## tonuel (13 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Para que te hagas una idea.. mantener una casita de 3000metros cuadrados.... al mes puedes gastarte, con gastos de luz, agua, mantenimiento jardineros, empleada del hogar, etc... 3.000,00€ -depende de las "empleadas" XDD
> 
> PD: 2000,00€ es lo que pago.



Éso es el chocolate del loro...








Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Para que te hagas una idea.. mantener una casita de 3000metros cuadrados.... al mes puedes gastarte, con gastos de luz, agua, mantenimiento jardineros, empleada del hogar, etc... 3.000,00€ -depende de las "empleadas" XDD
> 
> PD: 2000,00€ es lo que pago.




Ummm porno-chachas... que ilusión jajaja

Bueno gente me piro un rato, si pasan los 2.51 y escucháis un grito a lo lejos, seré yo :XX:.

Ta ahora


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Éso es el chocolate del loro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No es mi caso.... 


Cuando para solucionar una situación ruinosa, se decide ahorrar en una partida cuyo gasto es mínimo, se dice que eso es suprimir el chocolate del loro. 

Tanto el chocolate como el loro tienen su origen en América, lo que nos da una pista acerca de la antigüedad de la expresión. 

En el siglo XVII, la forma más extendida de agasajar a los invitados era ofrecerles una taza de chocolate con rebanadas de pan. Y durante el siglo XVIII se convirtió en la bebida nacional a pesar de su precio, por lo que sólo podían derrocharlo los que habían hecho las Américas y gozaban de buena posición económica. 

Estos indianos solían tener un loro en casa como recuerdo de su antigua vida americana, y le ponían en la jaula algo de chocolate de baja calidad para que lo picoteara. 

Cuando alguna familia adinerada iba a menos, trataba de ocultar el declive económico guardando las apariencias, y lo más aparente era seguir consumiendo chocolate y seguir ofreciéndolo a los invitados; pero suprimían la ración del loro, lo que suponía un ahorro mínimo que no paliaba la situación.


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2009)

Las AUY a 12.76$ al fin!! me he cogido unas pocas a 12.75$, ya veremos que tal van, de momento hoy suben un 3.75%.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

Yo por mucho dinero que tuviera, nunca tendría una casa que me suponiera 2k€/mes

En realidad me gusta el dinero, pero soy un perroflauta XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Las AUY a 12.76$ al fin!! me he cogido unas pocas a 12.75$, ya veremos que tal van, de momento hoy suben un 3.75% hoy.



Te lo dije que olía las plusvalías Mulder


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

No me gustan los vecinos... me gusta tener mi cine de verano en mi terreno... tengo una pantalla de 240" .. de esas de las playas... y la pongo en verano... algunas noches.... va con su turbina.

Luego tengo un cine privado... con butacas .. pantalla de 120"... recuerdo que el mismo fabricante me las entregó en persona... cuando les encargue las butacas.... numeradas.. que salieron por un buen "piquito"


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

A mi tampoco me gustan los vecinos...
Pero no tengo más remedio que joderme.


----------



## tonuel (13 Nov 2009)

Si..., en el centro de la ciudad es difícil no tener vecinos... 



Saludos


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me parece bien:
> 
> Qué haríais con 1 millon de €? (DP no puede participar)



Por orden:

1 - Dejar de currar.
2 - planificar correctamente el capital.
3 - pensar en qué hobbies invertir el tiempo.
4 - monitorizar anualmente cómo va el planning.

Con las rentas da de sobra para vivir (en función de las deudas actuales que tengas, cipotecón y tal ....)


----------



## tonuel (13 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No me gustan los vecinos... me gusta tener mi cine de verano en mi terreno... tengo una pantalla de 240" .. de esas de las playas... y la pongo en verano... algunas noches.... va con su turbina.
> 
> Luego tengo un cine privado... con butacas .. pantalla de 120"... recuerdo que el mismo fabricante me las entregó en persona... cuando *les encargue las butacas.... numeradas..* que salieron por un buen "piquito"









¿Es usted un *butaquero*...? ::


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Un terrateniente.... me gusta +ese termino. XDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2009)

Yo con un millón de euros me compraba una compañía chicharrera y disfrutaría tumbando a las gacelillas...

juas juas


----------



## Hank Scorpio (13 Nov 2009)

Sólo Luca monta algo.

Diversificar el 70% de ese dinero en RF y RV.
Con el 30% restante montar un negocio o varios pequeños.


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Es usted un *butaquero*...? ::
> 
> 
> Saludos




Tengo una mini réplica -100M2 del cine de barrio. XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## chameleon (13 Nov 2009)

con el 30% de 1M te da para un bar cutrecillo

Yo compraría un casoplón en Canadá por 250.000 eur

y me pasaría las mañanas pensando que hacer y chateando en el hilo del ibex35


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Billy os quiere saludar e invitar a pasar una noche!


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Billy os quiere saludar e invitar a pasar una noche!



Hola de nuevo... estaba intranquilo... y me cagó en to.. ha llegao solo a 2.48 grrr

DP! ¿Te he dicho ya que eras un pijo? jajaja 

¿¿Ese muñeco es para acojonar a los nenes ?? jaja


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Nada.. nada.. es que hemos comprado la exclusiva de SAW VI para nosotros solos... a DP les rebala la censura del m... de incultura.


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hola de nuevo... estaba intranquilo... y me cagó en to.. ha llegao solo a 2.48 grrr
> 
> DP! ¿Te he dicho ya que eras un pijo? jajaja
> 
> ¿¿Ese muñeco es para acojonar a los nenes ?? jaja



Si... tengo el triciclo por ahí tirado.... quieres jugar a un juego???? XDDDDDD

Es REAL LIFE SIZE.


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Me marcho... seguiré la cot de vez en cuando en el aifon...


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Nada.. nada.. es que hemos comprado la exclusiva de SAW VI para nosotros solos... a DP les rebala la censura del m... de incultura.



Ah, que es de esa saga... nu he visto ninguna, creo... :fiufiu:

No me había fijado... las hytm han rebotado un poquillo... algo es algo...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2009)

Que tranquilo esta esto...
cuando sube la bolsa, y además de lo lindo, aquí no habla nadie,...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

Está bien pensado... en lugar de alquilar el yate para la super-fiesta quedaremos en el "mini-cine" de DP para ver una peli... , que Tonuel traiga las palomitas... 

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2009)

Ver la guerra de las galaxias en esa sala tiene que ser gloria


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Está bien pensado... en lugar de alquilar el yate para la super-fiesta quedaremos en el "mini-cine" de DP para ver una peli... , que Tonuel traiga las palomitas...
> 
> Saludos...



Me imagino a DP! con mala cara como a alguno se le caiga una palomita jajaja


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ver la guerra de las galaxias en esa sala tiene que ser gloria



Sé que decir esto es un foro de internec friki como esto será muy duro... pero... nunca he visto ni una sola de la "trilogía"... : o "cuatrilogía"...: o lo que sea...

Saludos...

Por cierto, lo de la subida... a ver que hace cuando llegue al 1103... 8:

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Se que decir esto es un foro de internec friki como esto será muy duro... pero... nunca he visto ni una sola de la "trilogía"... : o "cuatrilogía"...: o lo que sea...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



A mi de esa serie o saga ... solo me gusto la aldea de los Ositos esos...


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

No pasa nada... la moqueta es resistente a cumpleaños con peq monstruitos. XD


----------



## Efren (13 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Sé que decir esto es un foro de internec friki como esto será muy duro... pero... nunca he visto ni una sola de la "trilogía"... : o "cuatrilogía"...: o lo que sea...



Tranquilo, no eres el único 

Wataru edita la foto de DP


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

Efren dijo:


> Tranquilo, no eres el único
> 
> Wataru edita la foto de DP



Echo ^__^!


----------



## Efren (13 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Está bien pensado... en lugar de alquilar el yate para la super-fiesta quedaremos en el "mini-cine" de DP para ver una peli... , que Tonuel traiga las palomitas...



Mientras ellos van al cine yo puedo ir al garage? :baba:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Echo ^__^!



Pensad que esa foto, solo la hemos visto 4-5 personas... esto es una noche de los cristales rotosII, los pomperos nos preguntarán por este día... _"el día en que se mostró a Billy"_ :8:

No soltéis prenda aunque os pregunten!!!!

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *Sé que decir esto es un foro de internec friki como esto será muy duro... pero... nunca he visto ni una sola de la "trilogía"... : o "cuatrilogía"...: o lo que sea...*
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...


----------



## Efren (13 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pensad que esa foto, solo la hemos visto 4-5 personas... esto es una noche de los cristales rotosII, los pomperos nos preguntarán por este día... _"el día en que se mostró a"_ :8:



Este post lo visita mucha gente que no escribe nada, además yo incluso he buscado en google maps las coordenadas, no le he podido evitar


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Este sí que me mola!!!! :Baile: :Aplauso:

Pensaba que me ibas a poner el que le gusta tanto a Roland... el de los muñecos esos que les hacen zoom.... jejeje


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

Efren dijo:


> Este post lo visita mucha gente que no escribe nada, además yo incluso he buscado en google maps las coordenadas, no le he podido evitar



DP cuidado con Efren que babeaba pensando en el garage... :8:


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Si... sin problemas.


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

Joer vaya mierda de Iphone.... es un chivato de cojones...

DP! denúncialos...


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

El problema... es que tenía la opción conectada...


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Sé que decir esto es un foro de internec friki como esto será muy duro... pero... nunca he visto ni una sola de la "trilogía"... : o "cuatrilogía"...: o lo que sea...



Yo tampoco la he visto.



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pensad que esa foto, solo la hemos visto 4-5 personas... esto es una noche de los cristales rotosII, los pomperos nos preguntarán por este día... _"el día en que se mostró a Billy"_ :8:



Mierda, me he perdido a Billy. ¿Me haréis el vacío a partir de ahora?



Efren dijo:


> Este post lo visita mucha gente que no escribe nada, además yo incluso he buscado en google maps las coordenadas, no le he podido evitar



Lo siento Efren, eres un buen tío, pero ahora tendremos que matarte, entiendelo.



Wataru_ dijo:


> Joer vaya mierda de Iphone.... es un chivato de cojones...



¿Me puede explicar alguien que datos de DP ha chivado el iphone? Yo es que soy perroflauta y tengo solo una mierda de movil normalucho. 

Es por poner algo de emoción a la tarde, porque lo que son las ARIA y las ENMD... bufffff


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

Hank Scorpio,

¿Qué coño es un exif editor?
Dios me siento como si fuera mi abuela en un foro de internet.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (13 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Me puede explicar alguien que datos de DP ha chivado el iphone? Yo es que soy perroflauta y tengo solo una mierda de movil normalucho.
> 
> Es por poner algo de emoción a la tarde, porque lo que son las ARIA y las ENMD... bufffff



EXIF:
Exchangeable image file format - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Opción más sencilla Mozilla+Exif viewer.

Exif editor, cualquier editor de datos exif de imágenes para borrar o editar los datos que añaden.


----------



## sapito (13 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hank Scorpio,
> 
> ¿Qué coño es un exif editor?
> Dios me siento como si fuera mi abuela en un foro de internet.



Para no liarse y asegurarse que en el archivo de la foto solo va la imagen, recomiendo:
- ves la imagen en tu ordena
- haces un pantallazo
- lo guardas con elpaint en un fichero
- subes ese fichero en lugar de la foto original

Puede dar lugar a pérdida de resolución, pero fijo que no se te cuelan datos...


----------



## Hank Scorpio (13 Nov 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Para no liarse y asegurarse que en el archivo de la foto solo va la imagen, recomiendo:
> - ves la imagen en tu ordena
> - haces un pantallazo
> - lo guardas con elpaint en un fichero
> ...



Si la resolución de la imagen es mayor a la del monitor no sirve, pero creo que no son necesarias imágenes XXXL. Por lo tanto es válido
Eso si no hagas eso para poner un cuadro negro sobre algo.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

Diosssssssss, que miedo.


----------



## percebo (13 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Ayer percebo dió un thanks a tonuel, o es el multinick de alguien y se confundió o nos lee en silencio y no colabora. Percebo manifiéstate!!!!!



Jejejejejeje, la verdad es que no os puedo leer mucho, ando muy pillado de tiempo ultimamente (de hecho ahora me toca bañar a la peque) y no participo porque me dais miedo, pero mas miedo me doy yo que me engancho a esto enseguida y despues de cinco meses sin fumar y haber recaido solo me faltaba pillarme otra vez con los graficos.

Un saludo peña, se echa de menos entrar de vez en cuando a ver cual es la ultima locura, aunque ultimamente cada vez que veo otro rebote en los 11.900 siento la llamada del lado oscuro (que no se entere nadie pero no he podido resistirme a abrir un cortito en el eurostoxx, algo hay que dar de comer a los leoncios).

Lo dicho, un saludo y.... sí, lo sé, soy un impresentable.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Jejejejejeje, la verdad es que no os puedo leer mucho, ando muy pillado de tiempo ultimamente (de hecho ahora me toca bañar a la peque) y no participo porque me dais miedo, pero mas miedo me doy yo que me engancho a esto enseguida y despues de cinco meses sin fumar y haber recaido solo me faltaba pillarme otra vez con los graficos.
> 
> Un saludo peña, se echa de menos entrar de vez en cuando a ver cual es la ultima locura, aunque ultimamente cada vez que veo otro rebote en los 11.900 siento la llamada del lado oscuro (que no se entere nadie pero no he podido resistirme a abrir un cortito en el eurostoxx, algo hay que dar de comer a los leoncios).
> 
> Lo dicho, un saludo y.... sí, lo sé, soy un impresentable.



Eeeeehhhhhhh, percebo, me alegro de que estes bien, nos tenías preocupados.
Entra por lo menos a finales de mes, para votar en la encuesta, je je je.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

sigo dandole vueltas a los exif.
He abierto el programa que tengo de la camara, y si miro las propiedades de una foto, veo cosas. Pero no veo ningunas coordenadas de nada.

Pone el modelo de camara, si he usado flash o no, resolución de imagen, fecha y hora de toma de la foto... ¿es ahí donde debería de aparecer? ¿O con las camaras digitales normales no pasa?

Joder, es por saber, si alguna vez he subido alguna foto a algún foro o algo...


----------



## percebo (13 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Eeeeehhhhhhh, percebo, me alegro de que estes bien, nos tenías preocupados.
> Entra por lo menos a finales de mes, para votar en la encuesta, je je je.



NO, si bien estoy, el problema es que me habia metido en demasiadas cosas y andaba un pelin atacado, ademas he tenido una racha mala con el curro (o buena segun se mire) y no tengo mucho tiempo para otras cosas, aparte del Gremlin al que llamo hija que con dos añitos empieza a destapar todo su potencial acaparador de tiempo.

Lo dicho, espero no recaer (al menos no compulsivamente) , pero la verdad es que es un placer volver a estos lares.


----------



## sapito (13 Nov 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Si la resolución de la imagen es mayor a la del monitor no sirve, pero creo que no son necesarias imágenes XXXL. Por lo tanto es válido
> Eso si no hagas eso para poner un cuadro negro sobre algo.



Mmm... si quieres poner un cuadro negro sobre algo y que no quede un thumbnail como el original, habría que poner hacer el pantallazo después de poner el cuadro.
Supongo que valdría.
Te referías a eso?


----------



## Kujire (13 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> sigo dandole vueltas a los exif.
> He abierto el programa que tengo de la camara, y si miro las propiedades de una foto, veo cosas. Pero no veo ningunas coordenadas de nada.
> 
> Pone el modelo de camara, si he usado flash o no, resolución de imagen, fecha y hora de toma de la foto... ¿es ahí donde debería de aparecer? ¿O con las camaras digitales normales no pasa?
> ...



Pecata, tu cámara no tiene GPS integrado, es por eso que no le adjunta las coordenadas en la foto, pero el Iphone es un móvil y tiene una especie de GPS...

PS: Me "mola" la caidita que estamos observando ahora, a ver si los greengos se dejan tonterías...


----------



## sapito (13 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> sigo dandole vueltas a los exif.
> He abierto el programa que tengo de la camara, y si miro las propiedades de una foto, veo cosas. Pero no veo ningunas coordenadas de nada.
> 
> Pone el modelo de camara, si he usado flash o no, resolución de imagen, fecha y hora de toma de la foto... ¿es ahí donde debería de aparecer? ¿O con las camaras digitales normales no pasa?
> ...



Las cámarsa no suelen tener GPS, así que no puden poner tu situación...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

percebo dijo:


> NO, si bien estoy, el problema es que me habia metido en demasiadas cosas y andaba un pelin atacado, ademas he tenido una racha mala con el curro (o buena segun se mire) y no tengo mucho tiempo para otras cosas, aparte del Gremlin al que llamo hija que con dos añitos empieza a destapar todo su potencial acaparador de tiempo.
> 
> Lo dicho, espero no recaer (al menos no compulsivamente) , pero la verdad es que es un placer volver a estos lares.



El placer es nuestro de leerte de vez en cuando...  A ver cuando nos haces un resumen de la situación, del índice de papelón y el descuadre S&P/STOXX... 

Saludos, cuídate...


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

Que ignorancia la mía...


----------



## Hank Scorpio (13 Nov 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Mmm... si quieres poner un cuadro negro sobre algo y que no quede un thumbnail como el original, habría que poner hacer el pantallazo después de poner el cuadro.
> Supongo que valdría.
> Te referías a eso?



Sí, era eso


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Pecata, tu cámara no tiene GPS integrado, es por eso que no le adjunta las coordenadas en la foto, pero el Iphone es un móvil y tiene una especie de GPS...
> 
> PS: Me "mola" la caidita que estamos observando ahora, a ver si los greengos se dejan tonterías...



Kujire, ahora que volvemos a leer algo de Percebo... a ver si entras más asiduamente... ya hablaremos con Calopez para que se porte bien... ::

Saludos...


----------



## percebo (13 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A ver cuando nos haces un resumen de la situación, del índice de papelón y el descuadre S&P/STOXX...
> 
> Saludos, cuídate...



Jajajajaja, como se me ocurra empezar a mirar posiciones en el eurostoxx... me pillo seguro.

Por cierto lei lo de los foreros fallecidos, me he sentido muy culpable la verdad, soy un autentico becerro.


----------



## percebo (13 Nov 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Pecata, tu cámara no tiene GPS integrado, es por eso que no le adjunta las coordenadas en la foto, pero el Iphone es un móvil y tiene una especie de GPS...
> 
> PS: Me "mola" la caidita que estamos observando ahora, a ver si los greengos se dejan tonterías...



Hola preciosa, con lo poco que he leido ultimamente por aquí y la de veces que te echan de menos, no les abandones (no me incluyo porque yo despues de la espantá no merezco nada), de todas maneras si hay algun problema con carlopez le doy un toque que tengo su movil  y no es choteo, algun dia lo contaré... algun día.

Por cierto tu blog esta muy bien, un saludo.

Una ultima cosa, que horror otro mensaje criptico, te "mola la caidita" que pasa? que pasa?, vamos para abajo?. jejejeje, lo dicho un placer leerte.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Jajajajaja, como se me ocurra empezar a mirar posiciones en el eurostoxx... me pillo seguro.
> 
> Por cierto lei lo de los foreros fallecidos, me he sentido muy culpable la verdad, soy un autentico becerro.



Hombre... recuerdo que era todo el show de la gripe A, dijiste que comenzaste a encontrarte mal, gana el Barça la Champions y desapareces... yo pensé o se ha pasado celebrándolo o pilló la gripe A...

En fin, me alegro que estés bien...


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2009)

A las buenas noches!

Parece que tenemos afluencia concurrida hoy en el foro, rebienvenidos aquellos que hace tiempo que no se acercan por aquí, tengan cuidado que esto es una droga dura que engancha, jejeje.

La impresión de debilidad que están dando ahora los índices es totalmente inducida, vamos hacia arriba pero hay que dar el pego no sea que las gacelas se nos pongan largas...

Y mientras a mi me toca sufrir estos desmanes en forma de acciones gringas, pero tengo fe en la mano de dios.


----------



## Kujire (13 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Kujire, ahora que volvemos a leer algo de Percebo... a ver si entras más asiduamente... ya hablaremos con Calopez para que se porte bien... ::
> 
> Saludos...



sabes que ahora:rolleye: tengo una especie de spin-off de la burbuja ..donde puedo poner a parir a todo el mundo sin que me baneen ... 

Locos por el nasdaq

Por cierto percebo, no eres un becerro, eres un boludo pelotudo y ni se te ocurra entrar en el stoxx que es de lo más perrofláutico que te puedes echar a la cara.


----------



## Kujire (13 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> Parece que tenemos afluencia concurrida hoy en el foro, rebienvenidos aquellos que hace tiempo que no se acercan por aquí, tengan cuidado que esto es una droga dura que engancha, jejeje.
> 
> ...



... Viernes 13... tengo entendido que es su día libre, sorry:cook:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

Coño cuantos mensajes...

A ver por orden:

Hola percebo.

Han descubierto donde está la casa de DP por una foto? qué cachondos, como ya está editado no me extraña que sea "madriz"

mi cartera que medio iba bien ahora es ruinasa again, le estoy ganando a ruizma en un pulso de bankruptcy...

Y sí, me llama la atención que sea el único que piensa en montar algo, como la clínica o la dehesa, otro prefiere 300k ¿? en un bar cutre? joder un poco caro...

Siempre he pensado que el iPhone era una mierda, y ahora veo que no estaba equivocado XD

Kujiré que me arruinas, cierra los cortos...

Pecata, eres una abuela... XD


----------



## Kujire (13 Nov 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Hola preciosa, con lo poco que he leido ultimamente por aquí y la de veces que te echan de menos, no les abandones (no me incluyo porque yo despues de la espantá no merezco nada), de todas maneras si hay algun problema con carlopez le doy un toque que tengo su movil  y no es choteo, algun dia lo contaré... algun día.
> 
> Por cierto tu blog esta muy bien, un saludo.
> 
> Una ultima cosa, que horror otro mensaje criptico, te "mola la caidita" que pasa? que pasa?, vamos para abajo?. jejejeje, lo dicho un placer leerte.



Aprovecho que deben andar de parranda en el foro... para colarme

Lo de la caidita... es que voy con la mini...por lo del Viernes 13 y tal... y ya estaba un poco hartita de tanta tonteria que veía hoy en el parqué ... (todo el mundo va largo) o sea que hay que darles caña.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Aprovecho que deben andar de parranda en el foro... para colarme
> 
> Lo de la caidita... es que voy con la mini...por lo del Viernes 13 y tal... y ya estaba un poco hartita de tanta tonteria que veía hoy en el parqué ... (todo el mundo va largo) o sea que hay que darles caña.



¿qué has hecho kujire?,... esto no hace nada más que bajar...


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Aprovecho que deben andar de parranda en el foro... para colarme
> 
> Lo de la caidita... es que voy con la mini...por lo del Viernes 13 y tal... y ya estaba un poco hartita de tanta tonteria que veía hoy en el parqué ... (todo el mundo va largo) o sea que hay que darles caña.



La verdad es que si hoy acabamos en rojillo pálido sería muy buena señal de largos para el lunes 

Realmente da igual, el dia está siendo muy lateral, un cambio de tendencia en un ciclo con un día lateral puede ser en cualquier dirección, pero yo sigo apostando por largos.


----------



## Kujire (13 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿qué has hecho kujire?,... esto no hace nada más que bajar...



lo puse de madrugá en el blog ... para que supieran lo que (probablemente) ocurriría ...


----------



## percebo (13 Nov 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Aprovecho que deben andar de parranda en el foro... para colarme
> 
> ya estaba un poco hartita de tanta tonteria que veía hoy en el parqué ... (todo el mundo va largo) o sea que hay que darles caña.




Yo no, para variar, ahi ando con un cortito desde el miercoles, siguiendo no se sabe muy bien que estrategia, aaaah no me dejara ver el Señor nunca un guano como Dios manda.

No sentia la llamada del guano tan fuerte desde los 8200... luego vino una subida del 50 %, asi que.....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

Subidón de ARIAd... vamos que nos vamos!!!! :Aplauso:


----------



## Kujire (13 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La verdad es que si hoy acabamos en rojillo pálido sería muy buena señal de largos para el lunes
> 
> Realmente da igual, el dia está siendo muy lateral, un cambio de tendencia en un ciclo con un día lateral puede ser en cualquier dirección, pero yo sigo apostando por largos.



No se preocupe, el lunes le vengo los largos que quiera... los tengo baratitos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> lo puse de madrugá en el blog ... para que supieran lo que (probablemente) ocurriría ...



Me voy a tener que registrar en tu blog... veo que manejas información privilegiada...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> lo puse de madrugá en el blog ... para que supieran lo que (probablemente) ocurriría ...



Y yo con estos pelos,...¿hay volumen suficiente hoy?


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Versión 2.0


----------



## aksarben (13 Nov 2009)

Otro día soporífero :ouch: ...

DP, cuidadín con los datos personales, que los carga el diablo... Aquí somos un grupo de amiguetes, pero lo lee bastante más gente de lo que pensamos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> Otro día soporífero :ouch: ...
> 
> DP, cuidadín con los datos personales, que los carga el diablo... Aquí somos un grupo de amiguetes, pero lo lee bastante más gente de lo que pensamos...



Me han dicho que han visto a gente de Goldman y al Botas leyéndolo.... ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Versión 2.0



Jeje muy buena, aunque eso de millonarios... creo que nos va a llevar un tiempo...

Ya sabemos que DP es acomodador


----------



## aksarben (13 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me han dicho que han visto a gente de Goldman y al Botas leyéndolo.... ::



 Vacilón


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Os voy a decir la verdad el otro día estuve con el BOTAS en el rectorado. XD


----------



## aksarben (13 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Os voy a decir la verdad el otro día estuve con el BOTAS en el rectorado. XD



Pues espero que no te pegara nada )


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Os voy a decir la verdad el otro día estuve con el BOTAS en el rectorado. XD



¿le distes recuerdos de Tonuel?


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

y tengo foto dedicada.... XD ... opsss está hecha con el aifon. :-(


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Os voy a decir la verdad el otro día estuve con el BOTAS en el rectorado. XD



Algun soplo...? :fiufiu: Espera madmax? Acumula latunes...?


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Esa POSI de 61.xxxacs en venta a 2.43USD se la van a comer....


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Solo pasó a firmar un nuevo acuerdo -renovar- con la universidad.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

Vamos a hilar fino:

El Banco Santander apoyará el campus de excelencia de la UCO - Local - www.diariocordoba.com


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

DP le habrás dicho que participas en un foro en el que se habla mucho de él...


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> DP le habrás dicho que participas en un foro en el que se habla mucho de él...



Ese hombre es el diablo...lo sabe todo!!


----------



## percebo (13 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ese hombre es el diablo...lo sabe todo!!



NO os metais con mi paisanuco.


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

No, no era cuestión de entrar en materia. XD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vamos a hilar fino:
> 
> El Banco Santander apoyará el campus de excelencia de la UCO - Local - www.diariocordoba.com



Has pensado hacerte investigador privado...? 8:

Efren tiene la posición, pero ya debe estar muerto...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Está muy cerca de lugar ... a la izquierda según se mire. XD la piscina tiene curvas. y puedes ver una carpa.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Has pensado hacerte investigador privado...? 8:
> 
> Efren tiene la posición, pero ya debe estar muerto...
> 
> Saludos...



Era muy fácil adivinarlo, alguna vez DP ha confesado sentir debilidad por el campus de Rabanales.

La posición ni la sé ni me interesa, no sé si lo de investigador privado iba con ironía porque te lo ha chivado Efren...


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Has pensado hacerte investigador privado...? 8:
> 
> Efren tiene la posición, pero ya debe estar muerto...
> 
> Saludos...



Que cotillas jajaja

DP! Cuida tu retaguardia... te la vigilan!


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Que cotillas jajaja
> 
> DP! Cuida tu retaguardia... te la vigilan!



Cualquier dia nos encuentra a todos en la puerta de casa con las palomitas para ver una peli en el super-cine, ja ja ja.


----------



## aksarben (13 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cualquier dia nos encuentra a todos en la puerta de casa con las palomitas para ver una peli en el super-cine, ja ja ja.



Habrá que organizar el viaje xD...


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Si, el día de espectador del nasdaq .. es el domingo a las 9 de la mañana. XD


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2009)

En vez de una peli, nos puedes poner en la pantalla la cotización de Ariad, y vamos viendo la evolución y comentando la jugada.


----------



## tonuel (13 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


>




Mola el gif... a la saca... 



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me han dicho que han visto a gente de Goldman y al Botas leyéndolo.... ::



Yo se lo puedo confirmar..., por eso últimamente no público mis operaciones... no hay que darle ventaja al enemigo... ya sabe...








donpepito dijo:


> Os voy a decir la verdad el otro día estuve con el BOTAS en el rectorado. XD





Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿le distes recuerdos de Tonuel?




Si alguien le ve que le haga una foto en el momento... la instantánea del careto valdria su peso en oro:






*Botassssss... esta semana te voy a meter candela como antaño.... que lo sepas... *:XX:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Desde que Mulder ... posteo la foto de un pillado de UK.. que tenía un zulo-sotano, convertido en una mesa de operaciones... estoy dandole vueltas... esos paneles.. hummmm.... un nuevo proyecto para el próximo año.


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *Botassssss... esta semana te voy a meter candela como antaño.... que lo sepas... *:XX:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :XX:



¿Nadie ha oído como el Botas se reía? jaja Umm será cosa mía.

DP! Era lúgubre... un poco de luz natural, por favor...

Pecata... 1.49, 1.49... ¿has vendido?


----------



## tonuel (13 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Desde que Mulder ... posteo la foto de un pillado de UK.. que tenía un zulo-sotano, convertido en una mesa de operaciones... estoy dandole vueltas... esos paneles.. hummmm.... un nuevo proyecto para el próximo año.



Cualquier broker de medio pelo tiene 12 pantallas delante donde observar las operaciones... me decepciona usted... 8:


Saludos


----------



## aksarben (13 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Nadie ha oído como el Botas se reía? jaja Umm será cosa mía.



Ese hombre debe pasarse el día descojonándose de todos nosotros...


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

En fin... otro día para el tradeo fácil en ARIAd... hoy cerramos en 2.42USD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> Ese hombre debe pasarse el día descojonándose de todos nosotros...



No sé que decirte. Se fue hace 2 años de alquiler...


----------



## tonuel (13 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Nadie ha oído como el Botas se reía? jaja Umm será cosa mía.




Y más que se va a reir...











La sentencia está echada... 


Saludos


----------



## aksarben (13 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No sé que decirte. Se fue hace 2 años de alquiler...



Y por entonces se reían de él por hacerlo, recuerdo. No entendían aquello de que Botín siempre gana... (menos cuando cabrea a Tonuel, claro).


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En fin... otro día para el tradeo fácil en ARIAd... hoy cerramos en 2.42USD



El balance semanal ha sido muy bueno.


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Al menos... la subida.. la estamos defendiendo... no hemos caído apenas -4%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> superamos los 1100...esta tarde me zampo mi owned





Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Yo también espero eso, cuadra muy bien con mi timing y con los acontecimientos.
> 
> Luego pasaré a por mi owned también si eso



Festival de owneds, burbuja.info certified!! 8:

Hoy 17 páginas de hilo... estamos que nos salimos!!!


----------



## tonuel (13 Nov 2009)

DP... necesito un favor...

Me hace falta munición... y seria de gran ayuda que llamara a R4 y les exigiera cortos del Botas... si le preguntan cuantos... puede responderles que los que haya en el mercado...


*LOS QUIERO TODOSSSS...* :XX:


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

Se hará lo que se pueda.... tenga en cuenta que DP está catalogado en RT4... como un inversor de riesgo extremo. XD


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

Luca... hoy en HYTM casi un 11%... dos días más así y solo perderemos un 25% jajaja


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Festival de owneds, burbuja.info certified!! 8:
> 
> Hoy 17 páginas de hilo... estamos que nos salimos!!!



Pues si, nos ha hecho un pullback a mitad de sesión que lo ha fastiado todo.


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

GTXi & CXM ... han subido... al menos voy recuperando las perdidas con estas dos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca... hoy en HYTM casi un 11%... dos días más así y solo perderemos un 25% jajaja



Me ha recordado a un chiste que me han contado hoy...

-Te vienes a una orgía?
-Vale, cuantos seremos...?
-Contándote a ti y a tu mujer, tres... ::

Saludos... y buen fin de semana a todos....!!!!


----------



## tonuel (13 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Se hará lo que se pueda.... tenga en cuenta que DP está catalogado en RT4... como un inversor de riesgo extremo. XD



Dígales que le han soplado una inversión segura en el mercado español... para el medio plazo y tal...








Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca... hoy en HYTM casi un 11%... dos días más así y solo perderemos un 25% jajaja



Beware of the volume grasshopper...100 acciones...varias veces... subida fake el lunes gap bajista de la releche igual compro 1000€ más

EUR/USD 1,49


----------



## donpepito (13 Nov 2009)

HEAD FAKE... como dice LUCA... en mesa están intentando reflotar la cot... un vol bajo.. 1M de acciones ...


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Nov 2009)

Ains... mientras entren más incautos que más da... la cosa es que suban )

Buen fin de semana ^___^!!


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2009)

Pues al final no ha ido mal el dia para las acciones que voy siguiendo:

AUY +3.50%
NM +2.46%
SNTA +2.19%

Aunque aun no les gano a las AUY (en el after hours si  ) al final también he comprado unas cuantas NM a 5.77, a esas si les gano un poco, pero lo importante será en las siguientes jornadas.

Las ENMD bajan un 9.42% pero después de doblar en 15 dias ¿que esperaban? creo que aun les queda un pequeño tirón a máximos antes de girarse a corregir.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2009)

yo tengo estas

CX	11.57	1.76% 
EXXI	2.18	2.83%	
AXAS	1.76	7.45%
GSX	0.462	-3.83%

el nasdaq te hace sufrir ...y a veces sonreir


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Nov 2009)

Para ver la diferencia de foros mirad con qué se entretienen estos.... XDDDDD

JUEGO. Busquemos prostitutas con el Street View. - ForoCoches

Está en yonkis...


----------



## Sleepwalk (14 Nov 2009)

*El S&P se encamina hacia los 800*

Después de que Bob Janjuah, estratega jefe de mercados de RBS, pronosticara a finales de agosto que el S&P 500 llegaría a los 1.100/1.200 puntos para finales de octubre o principios de noviembre, ahora estima que el S&P 500 finalizará 2009 en torno a los 950 puntos y que descenderá hasta los 800/850 puntos en el primer trimestre de 2010. 

Estima que los spreads de crédito se debilitarán sustancialmente y que los Investment Grade lo harán mejor que los High Yield, donde la Calidad (fuerte balance financiero) será el ganador. Espera que el iTraxx Crossover ascienda a 750 pbs para finales de 2009/principios de 2010. Respecto al mercado de divisas, espera que el dólar USA suba con fuerza. Aconseja permanecer defensivo. 

Espera un mal 2010 en los mercados de acciones debido principalmente a los decepcionantes datos de crecimiento del sector privado. Considera que nuevas ayudas públicas podrían ayudar brevemente a los activos de riesgo (durante 2/4 meses) pero que finalmente se verán como un gran riesgo. El dólar USA y la libra podrían correr un gran riesgo ya que se perderá credibilidad, sostenibilidad y se descontará el fracaso de las medidas adoptadas. 

Janjuah cree que el S&P 500 tocará nuevos mínimos en 2010 (maneja los 500 puntos). El oro ascenderá hasta los 1.500 dólares. 

Si las autoridades no responden con más estímulos la reacción inicial también sería negativa para las acciones (el S&P 500 podría caer hasta los 700/750 puntos) y los spreads de crédito (HY lo haría peor que Investment Grade) aunque esta sería la opción menos mala. 
- CAPITAL BOLSA - 

La Carta de la Bolsa


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Nov 2009)

La semana que viene en Estados Unidos el protagonismo lo ocupará Bernanke (conferencia el lunes) junto con los datos de consumo privado así como las primeras encuestas manufactureras de noviembre con la Fed de Filadelfia y la de NY. También serán importantes los datos de precios con el índice de precios a la producción y el IPC (tasa general y subyacente) que mostrarán una recuperación de las tasas generales por el efecto escalón del precio del crudo, aunque con la inflación controlada con una perspectiva de medio plazo (débil demanda, exceso de capacidad instalada). En Europa, lo más importante será IPC de octubre, moderando las presiones deflacionistas de corto plazo a la vez que descartando presiones inflacionistas en el medio plazo.

*En Estados Unidos, el lunes conoceremos la encuesta manufacturera de Nueva York de noviembre que se espera empeore por primera vez hasta situarse en 30 puntos*, tras 3 meses consecutivos de mejora. Otros datos de interés serán las *ventas al por menor de octubre* (2º mes sin ayudas para la compra de automóviles), y el dato excluyendo autos que podría mostrar su tercer mes de crecimiento. Asimismo, se publicarán los *inventarios empresariales de septiembre y se celebrará una conferencia de Bernanke en Nueva York donde podría apuntar algún detalle sobre la implementación de las estrategias de salida.* El martes, tendremos el *IPP de octubre, así como los flujos netos TIC de septiembre.* En el sector inmobiliario, el índice NAHB de mercado de viviendas de noviembre debería seguir mostrando estabilización. El miércoles, la referencia será el *IPC de octubre y su tasa subyacente* apoyando la idea de unas expectativas de inflación estables. Nuevos datos en el sector inmobiliario con las *construcciones iniciales de octubre y los permisos de construcción* del mismo mes, que deberían continuar con su tímida mejora. Además, datos semanales de inventarios de crudo, destilados y gasolina así como de las *solicitudes de hipotecas MBA*. El jueves será un día importante con la *Fed de Filadelfia de noviembre* que se espera continúe moderándose (10,8e vs 11,5 en octubre). Asimismo, conoceremos el índice de indicadores líderes de octubre que se espera mantenga la tendencia de crecimiento mensual y *datos semanales con las peticiones iniciales de subsidio de desempleo*. Finalmente, el viernes no tendremos referencias de interés. 

En Europa, pocas serán las referencias a lo largo de la semana. El lunes, se publicará el IPC de octubre de la Eurozona. En Reino Unido, nuevo dato 10 mensual del índice de precios Rightmove de casas correspondiente a noviembre. El martes, balanza comercial de septiembre en la Eurozona e IPC de octubre en Reino Unido. El miércoles, balanza por cuenta corriente de septiembre en la Eurozona, mientras que *en España se publicará el dato final de PIB 3T09*. El jueves, tan sólo conoceremos en Reino Unido el dato de ventas al por menor de octubre que se espera mantenga un crecimiento positivo cercano al 3%. El viernes, precios al productor de octubre en Alemania.

*En Japón, se dará a conocer el dato adelantado de PIB 3T09 el lunes,* mientras que el viernes el BoJ celebrará su reunión sobre tipos de interés que se espera los mantenga en el 0,1%.

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Nov 2009)

Os dejo una comparativa de BBVA, 1998 vs 2009. Gracias a los servicios de Renta4.







En principio, si rompemos este lateral, tendríamos vía libre hasta 14,3€ así que cuidadín con los cortos...

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Nov 2009)

Bueno, artículo interesante :bla:

"Los analistas e inversores no están viendo el potencial que tiene la masiva liquidación de inventarios y el recorte de empleos que han realizado las compañías. Estamos subestimando el gran rebote que va a venir del lado de las ganancias en los próximos tres o cuatro trimestres. Esto llevará a los mercados más arriba".

Jerry Castellini recomienda estos valores para aprovechar este "gran rebote":

- Apple (AAPL)
- Qualcomm (QCOM)
- Anadarlko (APC)
- PetroHawk (HK)
- TJX (TJX)
- Kohl's (KSS)

- CAPITAL BOLSA -

Puede que el pillado tenga razón... en algún momento la demanda crecerá bruscamente y agotarán stocks (subidos de precios), y al no tener tantos costes... 
Quién sabe, lo único que está claro es que vamos directos hacia otra burbuja y lo importante es no perdérsela. Mi apuesta está clara: La Bolsa. 

Ya tenemos a un gran equipo de traders en la FED (y aumentando...) que su misión ahora es controlar el mercado, y ¿cuándo esto esté conseguido?, lo siguiente será ganar dinero para ir tapando pufos. Y ¿cómo conseguirán tal cantidad de dinero que les hará falta? Lo dicho ya... la madre de todas las burbujas.

¿Se ha notado que estoy aburrido tomando el café y que me ha dado por divagar?

Nus vemos


----------



## Diegales (14 Nov 2009)

Mi apuesta va a ser la contraria. Yo me huelo una importante bajada en el horizonte. Puse un mensaje hace un mes o asi diciendo que vendia todas mis posiciones en el IBEX. Cuando escribo esto acabo de vender todas mis posiciones en la bolsa americana. 

Me quedo con el cash y la cagna puesta para volver a entrar mas o menos en los 8000 puntos del DJ.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Nov 2009)

Je je je, yo creía que el hilo del IBEX descansaba el fin de semana... pero veo que no.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Je je je, yo creía que el hilo del IBEX descansaba el fin de semana... pero veo que no.



Yo escribo mucho menos que antes y repaso el hilo durante el fin de semana y tengo que decir que os pasáis un poco con la verdulería que tenéis montada en torno a Ariad, bautizos, bodas y funerales.

Ya sé que esto no ha sido nunca un cuartel militar pero últimamente entro al hilo y la sensación es muy extraña.

A lo mejor son cosas mías, tampoco pretendo establecer una línea editorial, creo que los foreros que siguen más la línea que a mí me gusta son Mulder, LCASC, Burney..., que postean gráficos, teorías disparatadas o no, etc...

Y la "baja" de kujire ha sido un golpe duro, para qué negarlo.


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Nov 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ya sé que esto no ha sido nunca un cuartel militar pero últimamente entro al hilo y la sensación es muy extraña.



Buenas ^__^!

Tienes razón Bendita, se ha vuelto un poco más familiar y lugar de chachara de amigotes. 

Ten en cuenta que la mayoría ya tenemos nuestras posis tomadas y no estamos tradeando... esto no lo digo para disculparnos, que yo me lo paso muy bien, sino para que veas, al menos, mi punto de vista.

Yo espero no tener que lamentar ninguna "baja" creo que son rachas, que a uno le puede apetecer entrar un poco más o decide cortar un poco.

De todas, captada la idea 8:.
Un saludo


----------



## ingenuo (14 Nov 2009)

hola buenas noches, yo no invierto en bolsa, no se cómo se hace eso de "tradear". Únicamente en base al libro de john kenneth del crac del 29 y viendo un poco la tendencia a medio plazo del índice del ibex intuyo que hay que burbuja.Además los tipos de interés están a cero.
Eso sí, no sabría como sacar partido de esa tendencia alcista a medio plazo, donde ir, donde invertir, qué producto, qué técnicas, etc, etc. Y ventas al descubierto tampoco ni idea en caso de que se produzca el pinchazo.

De corto plazo ni hablar, ahí ya me pierdo.

En fin, creo que nunca pasaré de la mera teoría y la observación.


----------



## percebo (15 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas ^__^!
> 
> Tienes razón Bendita, se ha vuelto un poco más familiar y lugar de chachara de amigotes.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que yo tambien ando un poco despistado, alguna vez he entrado y no tengo ni remota idea de lo que estais hablando, intuyo por el nombre del blog de Kujire que habeis sido abducidos por los chicharos de Don Pepito (del Nasdaq me imagino) porque ni repajolera idea de la gran mayoría de los valores de los que hablais.

De todas maneras estoy casi seguro que os va muchisimo mejor que enredando como antaño con los tejemanejes del ibex a corto plazo, que lo unico que daban eran dolores de cabeza y en el mejor de los casos lo justo para pagar las comisiones (por lo menos en mi caso).

De todas maneras intentare ponerme un poquito al dia (si el bicho que tengo por casa me deja en algun momento).

PD. Un saludo Bendita..


----------



## until (16 Nov 2009)

Buenos Dias!

ACS gana el macrocontrato del alumbrado de Madrid,
El ayuntamiento de la capital adjudica provisionalmente a un consorcio dominado por la constructora el mantenimiento del servicio durante cuatro años por 107 millones de euros.

Creo que esta semana de la mano de ACS se pueden apurar unos eurillos.

Un Saludo!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2009)

Los futuros marcan máximo anual Ibex. El mini está en 11965

Saludos...

Edito: Buenos días...


----------



## pyn (16 Nov 2009)

Qué cosa más rara, el ibex en preapertura en máximos anuales ¿después de tantos intentos fallidos haran la marranada de superarlos en preapertura?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2009)

Vendidos dos mini-ibex 11955-11965, stop 12010. Busco cerrar gap en 11865.

Saludos...

Edito: Me voy a trabajar, nos leemos por la tarde...


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

A los buenos días!

Parece que hoy hemos abierto fuerte al alza, aunque el ibex es una verguenza, el mini tiene máximo en 11970 y el grande en 11982. Esta semana deberíamos pasar ya de una vez el 12.000. En el Stoxx ya estamos por encima de 2900 pero seguimos sin hacer máximo anual.

En el S&P los leoncios compraron a última hora, pero no fue así ni en el Ibex ni en el Stoxx, esto nos debería hacer suponer que los máximos se podrían superar esta tarde con una subida fuerte de los gringos.

Hoy, a diferencia de otros lunes tenemos una buena remesa de datos.


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

Las AUY en el after-hours están marcando un +2.12% de subida.

La subida este fin de semana del oro se está notando 

edito: es pre-market, no after-hours.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Nov 2009)

Que parado esta esto... le he metido un corto al botas,pero no me fio un pelo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Las AUY en el after-hours están marcando un +2.12% de subida.
> 
> La subida este fin de semana del oro se está notando
> 
> edito: es pre-market, no after-hours.



El oro llegara facil a los 1500 usd,el problema es que por entonces a saber como estara el cambio usd/euro....


----------



## tonuel (16 Nov 2009)

Este lateral me está matando... ::


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2009)

¿y este subidón?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Este lateral me está matando... ::



A las 14:30h hay datos muy importantes USA, por eso se está dando este lateral, en 24 minutos saldremos disparados para arriba o para abajo... hagan sus apuestas!

Saludos....


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2009)

Importante no tener el stop muy ajustado cuando los datos, por eso de los barridos que hacen antes de decidirse a una cosa u otra. El otro día recuerdo que le metieron 20 puntos por arriba antes de soltar papelón y caer otros 100.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2009)

* A las 14.30:
*- INDICADOR DE MANUFACTURAS DE LA FED DE NUEVA YORK de New York *Empire State de noviembre.
Dato previo: +34,57. Previsión: +30.

* A las 14.30:
*- VENTAS AL POR MENOR de octubre.
*Dato previo: -1,5%. Previsión: +0,9%.
Excluyendo coches:
Previo: +0,5. Previsión: +0,4%.

* A las 16.00:
*-INVENTARIOS EMPRESARIALES de septiembre.
*Dato previo:- 1,5%. Previsión: -0,6%.

Saludos...

PD: Cuidado con los datos... unas buenas ventas al por menor, podrían significar recuperación económica, pero el mercado se lo puede tomar como inflación -> subida de tipos ienso:
PD2: Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dice Claca, hay que hacer una buena gestión de stops...
PD3: Vamos a llegar al dato muy sobrecomprados en casi todos los gráficos...


----------



## tonuel (16 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD3: Vamos a llegar al dato muy sobrecomprados en casi todos los gráficos...




Si yo te contara lo que solemos hacer con los datos... ::



Saludos :rolleye:


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2009)

LCASC, te sigo con dos minis en 11.960 futuro


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Nov 2009)

5 minutos para los datos.
Tengo el dedo preparado, no sé si ponerme corta o larga...

Si la teoría de Mulder no falla, ahora habríamos tenido una pequeña subidita para después bajar... o no, a saber.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Nov 2009)

Me da a mi que nos van a poner finos a los cortos ahora...:cook:


----------



## tonuel (16 Nov 2009)

Ésto huele mal chavales... ::


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> * A las 14.30:
> 
> 
> PD: Cuidado con los datos... unas buenas ventas al por menor, podrían significar recuperación económica, pero el mercado se lo puede tomar como inflación -> subida de tipos ienso:
> ...



LCASC, la subida de tipos a medio plazo es inevitable. De acuerdo que podrían tomárselo mal en el sentido de que podríamos bajar, pero sería otro engaño. Significaría que nos recuperamos a más velocidad.
Mi sentimiento Gaceleril = Alcista. 

Otra cosa, sobre Aria para tocar un poco los eggs jajaja
Ariad Pharmaceuticals Inc (ARIA)

Las están comprando por MILLONES... ojito, que en cualquier momento puede pegar un subidón.

Un saludo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> 5 minutos para los datos.
> Tengo el dedo preparado, no sé si ponerme corta o larga...
> 
> Si la teoría de Mulder no falla, ahora habríamos tenido una pequeña subidita para después bajar... o no, a saber.



Hagan juego señoreh


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mi sentimiento Gaceleril = Alcista.



Mi intuición de gacelilla tambien dice que quieren subir. Pero me da miedo entrar ahora... igual me la juego. Tengo 2 minutos para pensarlo.


----------



## tonuel (16 Nov 2009)

He perdido la botonera de la suerte... que putada... 


Saludos


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2009)

Todo el mundo va corto... eso es preocupante, pero, como he dicho, riesgo beneficio es prácticamente inmejorable si no vas muy apalancado...


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2009)

durísima batalla la que se está librando


----------



## tonuel (16 Nov 2009)

menudo chasco carrasco... ::


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> durísima batalla la que se está librando



He visto bandazos entre 11940 y 11980 en milisegundos...


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Nov 2009)

Ventas minoristas suben +1,4%, mejor de lo esperado que eran +0,9%.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Nov 2009)

Venga tunuel empuja para abajo al botas,ahora o nunca


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Nov 2009)

De momento el 11960 va a ser muy chungo de pasar,se van a tener que buscar algo mas solido para romperlo.


----------



## tonuel (16 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> He visto bandazos entre 11940 y 11980 en milisegundos...



éste también ha visto cosas que jamás creeriais...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ventas minoristas suben +1,4%, mejor de lo esperado que eran +0,9%.



*Ventas minoristas: Sin coches +0,2%, la muy mala noticia es la revisión a la baja del dato de septiembre del -1,5% al -2,3%.
*
En el Ibex nos vamos abajo... a ver si podemos cerrar el gap...

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Nov 2009)

Futuros USA están en verde de momento.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *Ventas minoristas: Sin coches +0,2%, la muy mala noticia es la revisión a la baja del dato de septiembre del -1,5% al -2,3%.
> *
> En el Ibex nos vamos abajo... a ver si podemos cerrar el gap...
> 
> Saludos...



Menudo mamoneo con las revisiones,siempre lo mismo.


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Creo que hoy en los índices no llegaremos a cerrar el gap, aunque tal vez ahora bajen un poco para despistar y volver a subir cuando empiecen los gringos.

Mis NM en pre-market están subiendo un +3.26% y las AUY un +2.28%, no está mal


----------



## tonuel (16 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Venga tunuel empuja para abajo al botas,ahora o nunca



Los cabrones de R4 quieren todos los cortos del botas para ellos... menudos HDP... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Los cabrones de R4 quieren todos los cortos del botas para ellos... menudos HDP...



En Interdin si que hay cortos del botas disponibles, podrías 'diversificar' con los brokers....

....para no quedarte sin suministro de morralla


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Los cabrones de R4 quieren todos los cortos del botas para ellos... menudos HDP...



Tonuel, igual es una señal... tu broker vela por ti.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2009)

La madre del cordero hoy, será la línea de tendencia bajista principal del S&P. Por ahora en el futuro, nos estamos pegando contra ella. La dibujé en un gráfico hace una semana más o menos (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2163950-post64505.html), en el contado pasa más o menos por el 1103-1104... (el viernes cerramos en 1093.48)

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (16 Nov 2009)

que os den por el ojal y tal... me voy a comer...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2009)

*Indicador de manufacturas de la FED de Nueva York de noviembre baja a 23,51 desde 34,57 de octubre. :8:
Indicador de nuevos pedidos baja a 16,66 desde 30,82. :8:
Indicador de empleo queda en 1,32 desde 10,39.
Precios pagados sube a -2,63 desde -5,19. :8:
*
*Dato malísimo en todas las partidas. *


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *Indicador de manufacturas de la FED de Nueva York de noviembre baja a 23,51 desde 34,57 de octubre. :8:
> Indicador de nuevos pedidos baja a 16,66 desde 30,82. :8:
> Indicador de empleo queda en 1,32 desde 10,39.
> Precios pagados sube a -2,63 desde -5,19. :8:
> ...



Futuros USA siguen en verde.
IBEX sigue alrededor de 11930.


----------



## donpepito (16 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes.

Hoy nadie nos libra del wano light.... bajadita en ARIAd y mañana posible subida... aunque me gusta + la cita del dia 18 Noviembre.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Futuros USA siguen en verde.
> IBEX sigue alrededor de 11930.



Te has decidido por algo...? larga? corta?
Con los datos que han salido tendríamos que haber bajado mucho más... parece que en USA tienen ganas de ir arriba, lo que no tengo tan claro es si nos arrastrarán...

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Te has decidido por algo...? larga? corta?
> Con los datos que han salido tendríamos que haber bajado mucho más... parece que en USA tienen ganas de ir arriba, lo que no tengo tan claro es si nos arrastrarán...
> 
> Saludos...



Pues creo que voy a optar por larga.
Con esos datos no hemos bajado, los futuros siguen en verde. Yo creo que será una tarde alcista, a partir de la apertura de USA.


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2009)

Un momento, en ningún momento se ha subido mucho ¿no? ¿Ha sido sólo cosa de igmarkets?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Un momento, en ningún momento se ha subido mucho ¿no? ¿Ha sido sólo cosa de igmarkets?



El mini-ibex ha llegado a 11990... igmarkets a 11991...

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Un momento, en ningún momento se ha subido mucho ¿no? ¿Ha sido sólo cosa de igmarkets?



Claca, lo he puesto por ahí atrás, hacia las 14:30 hemos pasado en unos segundos de 11940 a 11990 y luego para abajo otra vez, así todo como rápido... pero al final hemos bajado.

Edito: hablo del mini-ibex.


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2009)

Mi plataforma anacrónica de la Caixa es realmente asquerosa, no se ve nada... Ya decía yo. Gracias a los dos.

Ahora sólo queda esperar que el S&P no pueda con su resistencia y ceda, sería muy buen escenario para los cortos y nos iríamos seguro a tapar el hueco, pero por el momento los índices aguantan bastante bien.


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

Por si sirve de algo, en Interdin el máximo del ibex grande ahora mismo es 11993.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2009)

Pecata, si aceptas un consejo, espera a ver que hace el Ibex con el gap de hoy... si ves que lo cierra y comienza a subir, abre el largo entonces...

Saludos y suerte... (bueno, mejor suerte no que yo voy corto... )


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pecata, si aceptas un consejo, espera a ver que hace el Ibex con el gap de hoy... si ves que lo cierra y comienza a subir, abre el largo entonces...
> 
> Saludos y suerte... (bueno, mejor suerte no que yo voy corto... )



Si, si, de momento estoy quieteceita.
Te espero a que cierres el corto, y entonces nos ponemos largos los dos, je je.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Nov 2009)

Puff que acojone de apertura usana con los datos tán malos... 4 minutos para ver qué pasa...

Wata el PM viene regular para HYTM... prepárate que va a pegar una buena oxtia pabajo...

Mulder te felicito por tu ojo clinico con las acciones.. creo que se te dan mejor que los índices..XD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Puff que acojone de apertura usana con los datos tán malos... 4 minutos para ver qué pasa...
> 
> Wata el PM viene regular para HYTM... prepárate que va a pegar una buena oxtia pabajo...



Pues el mini-S&P viene en 1101, así que subidita... la gracia es que hará después... , como baje a cerrar el gap 1093.48 verás que risas en el chulibex...

Saludos... por cierto ARIAd creo que comenzará con gap a la baja...


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Puff que acojone de apertura usana con los datos tán malos... 4 minutos para ver qué pasa...
> 
> Wata el PM viene regular para HYTM... prepárate que va a pegar una buena oxtia pabajo...



Juas... veremos si no acabamos subiendo... jaja.

De momento, al menos, han parado las sangrías... con que se quede un tiempecito en alguna zona en concreto...

Bueno haya vamos... suerte a todos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Nov 2009)

En 11863 creo que se dara la vuelta la tortilla...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues el mini-S&P viene en 1101, así que subidita... la gracia es que hará después... , como baje a cerrar el gap 1093.48 verás que risas en el chulibex...
> 
> Saludos... por cierto ARIAd creo que comenzará con gap a la baja...



Totalmente de acuerdo con ARIA LCASC


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2009)

¿Es que nadie va a pensar en el guano? Le he metido un laxante al murciélago, que últimamente le cuesta ir al baño, pero aun así me temo que si todo el mundo espera una caída a corto ésta no será muy pronunciada


----------



## donpepito (16 Nov 2009)

Nabi Biopharmaceuticals - Google Finance


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Es que nadie va a pensar en el guano? Le he metido un laxante al murciélago, que últimamente le cuesta ir al baño, pero aun así me temo que si todo el mundo espera una caída a corto ésta no será muy pronunciada



Cuando lleguemos a los 1200 del SP, me pensaré en ajustar los Stops... (¿Qué stops jajaj :56:?).

Llegar vamos a llegar...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas... veremos si no acabamos subiendo... jaja.
> 
> De momento, al menos, han parado las sangrías... con que se quede un tiempecito en alguna zona en concreto...
> 
> Bueno *haya* vamos... suerte a todos



Suerte que el taliván no se pasa por este hilo de frikis...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Nov 2009)

Joder las de Mulder van como un pepino, como siga con esta racha se nos jubila y no nos ayuda a hacernos millonarios... XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Suerte que el taliván no se pasa por este hilo de frikis...



Sí, buena madera la haya-


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Suerte que el taliván no se pasa por este hilo de frikis...



Pffff fallo cruel... 

¡Allá vamos!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Cuando lleguemos a los 1200 del SP, me pensaré en ajustar los Stops... (¿Qué stops jajaj :56:?).
> 
> Llegar vamos a llegar...



Los stops son de pobres (sobre todo cuando no los hemos puesto a tiempo verdad Wata XD...´)

Qué ruina.. como se nos caiga en 1200 tu y yo no recuperamos en la vida...


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder te felicito por tu ojo clinico con las acciones.. creo que se te dan mejor que los índices..XD



Gracias, pero si ahora me estoy metiendo en acciones es por una razón muy sencilla, sabía que iba a pasar lo que está ocurriendo ahora en los índices y esto lo vengo comentando desde la semana pasada.

Fíjate el poco caso que se le ha hecho hoy a los datos.


----------



## donpepito (16 Nov 2009)

Oncothyreon's PX-866 PI-3 kinase inhibitor named among Top 10 most promising

Subidita en ONTy...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Nov 2009)

DPTR empieza a recuperar, si os gusta arriesgar comprad algunas que se van párriba


Wata HYTM 0,40, ya nos podemos ir a hacer la siesta


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Los stops son de pobres (sobre todo cuando no los hemos puesto a tiempo verdad Wata XD...´)
> 
> Qué ruina.. como se nos caiga en 1200 tu y yo no recuperamos en la vida...



Ains Agorero!! jaja Te comento que de momento, estamos en positivos en hytm... mal pensáo!!

Un saludo

ddddd: (no se cuantas "d" eran): Ya te queda menos para el objetivo...

Intel Announces 12.5 Percent Increase in Cash Dividend Esto va en concordancia de lo que se coemntó el fin de semana...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2009)

Yo solo quiero recordar un pequeño detalle...

*...Hoy habla Bernanke...!!!!! :8:*

Saludos...

Edito: Estamos en el momento importante para el contado... 1104.xx


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo solo quiero recordar un pequeño detalle...
> 
> *...Hoy habla Bernanke...!!!!! :8:*
> 
> ...



Pues en cuanto abra la boca nos vamos a 1,50 eur/USD cagando leshes...

HYTM en negativo Wata... jajaja qué cruz...


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Nov 2009)

Definitivamente voy a ir larga.
LCASC espero que hayas cerrado los cortos


----------



## donpepito (16 Nov 2009)

Desde la última intervención de Bern.... comenzamos a caer en ARIAd... ese tio es un malaje!!!! XDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Definitivamente voy a ir larga.
> LCASC espero que hayas cerrado los cortos



Ten cuidado a ver si esta maniobra es un quedo para cuando abra la boca robin de los bosques presi de la FED nos peguemos un batazacillo...

pon tu stop, seguro que lo harás eres una mujer precavida (no un temerario como yo..XD)


----------



## donpepito (16 Nov 2009)

Por cierto Wataru.. gracias por recordarme mirar MFFAIS.. has visto como BARCLAYs global... ha incrementado en +1.8Millones de acciones ???


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Desde la última intervención de Bern.... comenzamos a caer en ARIAd... ese tio es un malaje!!!! XDDDDD



Tengo curiosidad y no encuentro la info (y he buscado...) ¿De cuánto es el pago de Merck,? Por el comienzo del trial, vamos...

Un saludo
Sep y ¿has visto el nuevo institucional con 3.400.000? Además algunos gordos han incrementado también.

ddddd: Si siguen con tu orden puesta en 0.98... las vas a vender...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Nov 2009)

Mulder, puedes hacerme el favor de mirar las DPTR? ya que tienes tan buen ojo... ya sabes.. meterla en tu "play" y demás... hoy no va mal de momento...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Definitivamente voy a ir larga.
> LCASC espero que hayas cerrado los cortos



No los he cerrado, pero tienes unos ovarios bien puestos... suerte!


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder, puedes hacerme el favor de mirar las DPTR? ya que tienes tan buen ojo... ya sabes.. meterla en tu "play" y demás... hoy no va mal de momento...



Venga, las voy a mirar por ser tu 

Ahora te comento algo.


----------



## ddddd (16 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ains Agorero!! jaja Te comento que de momento, estamos en positivos en hytm... mal pensáo!!
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> ...



Las vendí en 0,91 creyendo que aún se la podían pegar bastante, intenté entrar a 0,85 el viernes por la noche y no me entró por 0,06. Mala suerte, esperemos acontecimientos.

Saludos.


----------



## Catacrack (16 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder, puedes hacerme el favor de mirar las DPTR? ya que tienes tan buen ojo... ya sabes.. meterla en tu "play" y demás... hoy no va mal de momento...



Me interesa vuestro analisis porque yo la vi anunciada por aqui y compre 8.000 accs a 0.8783$. Es poco dinero asi que no me importa dejarlas varios meses si podemos doblar el precio.


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2009)

Estamos MUY alcistas, pero la resistencia también tiene tela. ¿Algún afortunado con tiempo real que nos pueda decir cómo va el partido en el S&P500?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Venga, las voy a mirar por ser tu
> 
> Ahora te comento algo.



Amí por fundamentales y demás si vuelve a una situación normal (es deicr, no gasta más dinero en buscar nuevos pozos, si no que se queda quieta y sólo hace encargos a terceros y vender gas y petróleo) su objetivo sería de 3,33 USD de aquí al Q1

Avisé de pillarlas como opción riesgo para hoy cuando subían un 4% ahora vá por el 11% no está mal... si las habéis pillado algunos no es mala idea vender ya jaja.


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Amí por fundamentales y demás si vuelve a una situación normal (es deicr, no gasta más dinero en buscar nuevos pozos, si no que se queda quieta y sólo hace encargos a terceros y vender gas y petróleo) su objetivo sería de 3,33 USD de aquí al Q1



Luca en este hilo todos se van a forrar menos tu y yo... jajaja


----------



## donpepito (16 Nov 2009)

Wataru... tengo que buscarlo... eso figuraba en el acuerdo con MERCK... si... ese de 3.4Millones... ya lo conociamos... lo postearon en el foro hace unos días... no lo habían "notificado" oficialmente.... creo que tienen 90 días como max.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Me interesa vuestro analisis porque yo la vi anunciada por aqui y compre 8.000 accs a 0.8783$. Es poco dinero asi que no me importa dejarlas varios meses si podemos doblar el precio.



Yo la veo a 3 USD dentro de poco(resultados Q1), a ver qué nos dice Mulder...

Los noviembres de años impares son muy alcistas para esta acción


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Estamos MUY alcistas, pero la resistencia también tiene tela. ¿Algún afortunado con tiempo real que nos pueda decir cómo va el partido en el S&P500?



1108.06 tiempo real... 

http://finance.yahoo.com/q/ta?s=^GSPC&t=5d&l=off&z=l&q=l&p=&a=ss,fs&c=

Saludos...

Edito: Estamos muy cerca del 112x... fibo50%


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2009)

¿LCASC, en el caso de que antes del cierre estemos en el limbo - entre los 950 - 12.000- tú cerrarías los cortos? Yo, con mucho pesar, creo que sí debería hacerlo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Nov 2009)

Mirad, uno de los locos del foro de google comenta lo mismo que yo:

It appears DPTR has $747 million of Net Tangible Assets? (1.387 
billion in proved gas and oil and 292 million in unproved gas and oil 
reserve's per sept 30 th 10 Q, minus liabilities).. 

Its a $3 stock MINIMUM if that is the case. Is this correct?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> ¿LCASC, en el caso de que antes del cierre estemos en el limbo - entre los 950 - 12.000- tú cerrarías los cortos? Yo, con mucho pesar, creo que sí debería hacerlo...



Yo les voy a dar un margen por arriba, se están pegando de lo lindo en la entrada a los 12.000, además con el S&P a las puertas del fibo, voy a estar quietecito...

En el blog de Kuji nos ha puesto una encuesta... a ver si os pasáis y votáis... 
http://locosporelnasdaq.wordpress.com/

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Amí por fundamentales y demás si vuelve a una situación normal (es deicr, no gasta más dinero en buscar nuevos pozos, si no que se queda quieta y sólo hace encargos a terceros y vender gas y petróleo) su objetivo sería de 3,33 USD de aquí al Q1
> 
> Avisé de pillarlas como opción riesgo para hoy cuando subían un 4% ahora vá por el 11% no está mal... si las habéis pillado algunos no es mala idea vender ya jaja.



Pues siento decirte esto pero como no lleguen a 1.25, al menos, no las veo subiendo la verdad. Yo diría que están en pleno proceso de liquidación por parte de las manos fuertes, están soltando a porrillo, toda subida es para liquidar más y más.

Es que han roto hasta el soporte que tenían en 2002 a 1.25 y no se ve que las aguanten en ninguna parte, tendría que pasar mucho tiempo para ver si recuperan, lo mejor que puede pasarles ahora es que hagan un laaaargo y lentísimo lateral durante meses para confirmar que están en un soporte y algún día a los leoncios les de por empezar a recomprarlas.

Yo las vendería lo más rápido posible en algún spike que hagan al alza y a por otra. Mantenerlas es, en mi modesta opinión, perder coste de oportunidad para entrar en otras que estén mejor.


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2009)

¿El yahoo es tiempo real? 

Hasta los 1120 el ibex subiría todavía un buen tramo, los stops saltarían seguro.


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2009)

Los 12050 del ibex también son claves y están muy cerca.... Es lo bueno y lo malo, todo queda bien apretadito con pocos puntos de diferencia.


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> ¿El yahoo es tiempo real?
> 
> Hasta los 1120 el ibex subiría todavía un buen tramo, los stops saltarían seguro.



Google Finance


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Los 12050 del ibex también son claves y están muy cerca.... Es lo bueno y lo malo, todo queda bien apretadito con pocos puntos de diferencia.



Yo veo claves los 12078 y el 12106 en el contado...

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues siento decirte esto pero como no lleguen a 1.25, al menos, no las veo subiendo la verdad. Yo diría que están en pleno proceso de liquidación por parte de las manos fuertes, están soltando a porrillo, toda subida es para liquidar más y más.
> 
> Es que han roto hasta el soporte que tenían en 2002 a 1.25 y no se ve que las aguanten en ninguna parte, tendría que pasar mucho tiempo para ver si recuperan, lo mejor que puede pasarles ahora es que hagan un laaaargo y lentísimo lateral durante meses para confirmar que están en un soporte y algún día a los leoncios les de por empezar a recomprarlas.
> 
> Yo las vendería lo más rápido posible en algún spike que hagan al alza y a por otra. Mantenerlas es, en mi modesta opinión, perder coste de oportunidad para entrar en otras que estén mejor.




Gracias por el análisis Mulder, peor estoy pillado a 1,80, no me voy a comer un -40%, le voy a dar una oprtunidad, hoy se está portardo bien...

Yo creo que pueden sucederse rumores de Opas, lo cual me dejaría salir amí y forrarse a catacrack que anda metido en las mismas accione sque yo pero más abajo...

Me mola mucho AUY podría hacer una escapada hacia ellas si hacen pull back y me recupero del golpe...


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Nov 2009)

Ya estoy fuera, es que no me fio mucho... entrada 11950, salida a 11985


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya estoy fuera, es que no me fio mucho... entrada 11950, salida a 11985



Perroflauta XD

Se te dá bien, porqué no juegas con contratos grandes? ahora habrías sacado 350€...


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo veo claves los 12078 y el 12106 en el contado...
> 
> Saludos...



¿Ahora mismo dónde tienes el stop?


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Perroflauta XD
> 
> Se te dá bien, porqué no juegas con contratos grandes? ahora habrías sacado 350€...



Ya quisiera yo sacar 30 euretes limpios en un ratito... :S


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Perroflauta XD
> 
> Se te dá bien, porqué no juegas con contratos grandes? ahora habrías sacado 350€...



Se me da de culo, ahora está a 12000. Siempre me precipito.
No juego con grandes porque no tengo cash...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ya quisiera yo sacar 30 euretes limpios en un ratito... :S



Por eso lo digo, pecata acierta más que Mulder con el Ibex


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Se me da de culo, ahora está a 12000. Siempre me precipito.
> No juego con grandes porque no tengo cash...



Se te puede financiar y vamos al 50%...


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Se te puede financiar y vamos al 50%...



Perroflautas HF.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Ahora mismo dónde tienes el stop?



12.050... si lo toca a otra cosa...

Edito: 1110.66 el contado del S&P y al Ibex le cuesta cada punto hacia arriba...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Perroflautas HF.



High performance delivered with cup by cup trading strategy


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Gracias por el análisis Mulder, peor estoy pillado a 1,80, no me voy a comer un -40%, le voy a dar una oprtunidad, hoy se está portardo bien...
> 
> Yo creo que pueden sucederse rumores de Opas, lo cual me dejaría salir amí y forrarse a catacrack que anda metido en las mismas accione sque yo pero más abajo...
> 
> Me mola mucho AUY podría hacer una escapada hacia ellas si hacen pull back y me recupero del golpe...



Yo de ti ajustaría el stop si las DPTR llegan a 1.25, ese es el probable destino del spike que están haciendo ahora.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo de ti ajustaría el stop si las DPTR llegan a 1.25, ese es el probable destino del spike que están haciendo ahora.



Supongo que te refieres a que será como mucho su máximo semanal, no la veo hoy subiendo un 50%....


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Por eso lo digo, pecata acierta más que Mulder con el Ibex



Pst, pst, que yo esta mañana he escrito esto:



> Parece que hoy hemos abierto fuerte al alza, aunque el ibex es una verguenza, el mini tiene máximo en 11970 y el grande en 11982. Esta semana deberíamos pasar ya de una vez el *12.000*. En el Stoxx ya estamos por encima de 2900 pero seguimos sin hacer máximo anual.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2187770-post65516.html


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pst, pst, que yo esta mañana he escrito esto:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2187770-post65516.html



Juas, eso se llama... no me toquen los egos, no me los toquen... jaja

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pst, pst, que yo esta mañana he escrito esto:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2187770-post65516.html



Mulder, soy seguidor suyo, tengo muy en cuenta sus palabras usted lo sabe.

Pecata cuando entra y sale con los minis siempre gana y postea el momento de entrada y precio, eos también es de valorar.

A ver si puedo entrar en las AUY, aunque el momento fué el viernes cuando lo comenté antes de que subieran de 12,76...


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2009)

Vaya, vaya

esta subidita de hoy no me la esperaba


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2009)

Como tenga que dejar la posición abierta me dará algo y cada vez veo más probable que ese sea el escenario. Probablemente cierre un mini y deje otro abierto, en ese caso, porque no creo que nos vayamos mucho más lejos, pero.... a saber.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vaya, vaya
> 
> esta subidita de hoy no me la esperaba



Tu cartera debe de estar volando si llevabas energía y suben del estilo de DPTR..


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> A ver si puedo entrar en las AUY, aunque el momento fué el viernes cuando lo comenté antes de que subieran de 12,76...



En 12.76 estaba la anterior resistencia, que fue superada la semana pasada, pero se dejaron un gap por cerrar y el jueves lo taparon, faltaba asegurar que iban a seguir subiendo y eso ocurrió en cuanto superaron el 12.76 de nuevo.

Viendo lo bien que está el valor técnicamente se podría haber entrado al cierre del gap, pero yo creo que vale la pena ser más conservador y esperar a ver si realmente supera su resistencia de nuevo porque era la mejor señal de fortaleza.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tu cartera debe de estar volando si llevabas energía y suben del estilo de DPTR..



Pues se están comportando, llevo

EXXI	2.17	0.93%	
C	4.22	4.20%	
GSX	0.440	-4.68% (la oveja negra y chicharrera)
AXAS	1.80	2.27%

y una cementera que en su sector va también bien

CX	11.97	3.46%


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Nov 2009)

catacrack no me vendas las DPTR traidor... mantenlas hasta 1,80 por lo menos! XD


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Nov 2009)

Las Ariad llevan unos días en un lateral insoportable. Como sigan así las vendo.


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (16 Nov 2009)

Perdonadme mi ignorancia, soy nuevo
Me sorprende la popularidad de este hilo.
Yo soy rentista de Telefonica. Tengo Matildes desde siempre, nunca las vendo y de vez en cuando compro mas.
Hace poco cobre el dividendo y lo volvi a reinvertir. ¿Porque estar todo el dia preocupado por analizar el mercado, buscando, leyendo recomendaciones......?

Con facil que es todo

Dividendo de telefonica en 2009=1.15€
Dividendo de telefonica en 2010=1.40€
Dividendo de telefonica en 2011=No lo han dicho
Dividendo de telefonica en 2012=Como minimo 1.75@


Comprad Matides y echaros a dormir.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2009)

Jojo, Rico heredero, eso es un rollo.... 

Mulder, como valoras que hayamos hecho record anual en el S&P (de largo) y estemos lejos del record anual en el Stoxx... ? (Se lo preguntaría a Percebo, pero me sabría mal que se enganchara....)

Saludos...

Por cierto, es perdona*d*me...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Nov 2009)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Perdonazme mi ignorancia, soy nuevo.
> Me sorprende la popularidad de este hilo.
> Yo soy rentista de Telefonica. Tengo Matildes desde siempre, nunca las vendo y de vez en cuando compro mas.
> Hace poco cobre el dividendo y lo volvi a reinvertir. ¿Porque estar todo el dia preocupado por analizar el mercado, buscando, leyendo recomendaciones......?
> ...




No se crea que su planteamiento es malo comprando 100k€ en mínimos de marzo pero... aquí tenemos 3 problemas:

1º Muchos somos pobres, y queremos salir de nuestra situación

2º Tenemos alta tolerancia al riesgo.

3º Jugamos doble o nada...

Su estrategia para el largo plazo sin duda alguna es mejor, pero necesito el dinero ahora.. por eso lo arriesgo...

Un saludo y felicidades por postear en el hilo, muy pocos se atreven (verá como repite)


----------



## Catacrack (16 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> catacrack no me vendas las DPTR traidor... mantenlas hasta 1,80 por lo menos! XD



Os hice caso a ambos, mulder dijo de soltar y vendi la 1/2 a 1,03$ y la otra mitad las dejo a largo para no dejarte solo.


----------



## destr0 (16 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Estamos MUY alcistas, pero la resistencia también tiene tela. ¿Algún afortunado con tiempo real que nos pueda decir cómo va el partido en el S&P500?



Si quieres TR del SP500 o del DJ, aquí lo tienes:

http://www4.uji.es/~al024475/stocks.html?Tickers=SP500,INDU

Se autoactualiza por java******, y es una página mía, con origen de datos de marketwatch.

Si quieres ponere otros tickers, añadelos detras de la coma


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No se crea que su planteamiento es malo comprando 100k€ en mínimos de marzo pero... aquí tenemos 3 problemas:
> 
> 1º Muchos somos pobres, y queremos salir de nuestra situación
> 
> ...



4º somos frikis y aquí nos entretenemos.
5º somos ludópatas


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Perdonazme mi ignorancia, soy nuevo.
> Me sorprende la popularidad de este hilo.
> Yo soy rentista de Telefonica. Tengo Matildes desde siempre, nunca las vendo y de vez en cuando compro mas.
> Hace poco cobre el dividendo y lo volvi a reinvertir. ¿Porque estar todo el dia preocupado por analizar el mercado, buscando, leyendo recomendaciones......?
> ...



Pues son aburridísimas como ellas solas, se mueven en el intradía y acaban en un trecho muy corto, más vale invertir ese dinero en acciones del NYSE o del Nasdaq, que a poco de buen ojo que se tenga pueden fácilmente multiplicar ese dividendo por 10 o 20 en poco tiempo.

Llevan años en lateral, aunque ahora están despuntando un poco pero lo hacen a su manera, hoy subimos un poquito, mañana otro poquito más....

Y si no se quiere salir del Ibex mejor SAN o BBVA, mantener acciones solo por el dividendo es de pobres


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2009)

destr0 dijo:


> Si quieres TR del SP500 o del DJ, aquí lo tienes:
> 
> http://www4.uji.es/~al024475/stocks.html?Tickers=SP500,INDU
> 
> ...



Gracias mil!!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> 4º somos frikis y aquí nos entretenemos.
> 5º somos ludópatas



Pecata, tolerancia al riesgo es la manera fina de decir ludópata..

Mejor ser freak de esto que de manga Hentay:XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Nov 2009)

He vuelto a entrar en el mini a 11990. Soy una ludopatilla.
Es que creo que esta vez es la buena. Vamos a superar los 12000 y de ahí al cielo.


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Jojo, Rico heredero, eso es un rollo....
> 
> Mulder, como valoras que hayamos hecho record anual en el S&P (de largo) y estemos lejos del record anual en el Stoxx... ? (Se lo preguntaría a Percebo, pero me sabría mal que se enganchara....)
> 
> ...



Pues no se como valorarlo la verdad, lo cierto es que el Stoxx cada día está más perroflautista y ya empiezan a dar asquito sus vaivenes sin llegar a máximos. Si nos ceñimos a fundamentales podríamos decir que USA tiene inflación mientras que Europa no y eso lo explicaría todo.


----------



## percebo (16 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Jojo, Rico heredero, eso es un rollo....
> 
> Mulder, como valoras que hayamos hecho record anual en el S&P (de largo) y estemos lejos del record anual en el Stoxx... ? (Se lo preguntaría a Percebo, pero me sabría mal que se enganchara....)
> 
> ...



No debo, no debo, en fin... corto en el futuro del eurostoxx 2925, stop 2935, solo lo hago por acumulación de papel en ese punto, no tengo ni repajolera idea porque la divergencia estoy muy desenganchao de todo esto.

Lo juro hoy ni una operacion más, un saludo, que me voy al curro.


----------



## elefante (16 Nov 2009)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Perdonazme mi ignorancia, soy nuevo.
> Me sorprende la popularidad de este hilo.
> Yo soy rentista de Telefonica. Tengo Matildes desde siempre, nunca las vendo y de vez en cuando compro mas.
> Hace poco cobre el dividendo y lo volvi a reinvertir. ¿Porque estar todo el dia preocupado por analizar el mercado, buscando, leyendo recomendaciones......?
> ...



¿Y de qué comerían los brokers? Sólo con las comisiones de custodia no les daría ni para putas


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Nov 2009)

Ahora vendra pepon por aki a vacilarnos un rato....


----------



## carvil (16 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes 

El E-Mini en zona de resistencia 1108-1110 objetivo para el viernes pasado, precaución.







Hay un dia bajista, el dia 28 en el S&P.


Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2009)

Vaya arreón alcista... 

Alcista: Última semana 38,6% desde 22,2%
Bajista: Última semana 38,6% desde 55,6%

Saludos...

Pd: Percebo si te reenganchas no me metas las culpas, eh? :no:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ahora vendra pepon por aki a vacilarnos un rato....





carvil dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> El E-Mini en zona de resistencia 1108-1110 objetivo para el viernes pasado, precaución.
> 
> Salu2



No, ha venido Carvil a poner los puntos sobre las íes... 

Pd: Pecata, no te vas a atrever a quedarte abierta larga, a que no...?


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No, ha venido Carvil a poner los puntos sobre las íes...
> 
> Pd: Pecata, no te vas a atrever a quedarte abierta larga, a que no...?



Bufffff, es que hablando hoy tito Ben... me da miedo.


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (16 Nov 2009)

elefante dijo:


> ¿Y de qué comerían los brokers? Sólo con las comisiones de custodia no les daría ni para putas



Las brokers podrian servir copas en un club
Los brokers a la mina.


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No, ha venido Carvil a poner los puntos sobre las íes...
> 
> Pd: Pecata, no te vas a atrever a quedarte abierta larga, a que no...?



¿Entonces, dejarás la posición abierta? Supongo que cerraremos justo por debajo de los 12.000, hay margen, pero siempre inspira respeto lo que hagan los americanos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Entonces, dejarás la posición abierta? Supongo que cerraremos justo por debajo de los 12.000, hay margen, pero siempre inspira respeto lo que hagan los americanos.



Yo, personalmente y a 20 minutos del cierre, sí. Depende como se desarrollen estos minutos a lo mejor cierro uno...

Saludos...


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo, personalmente y a 20 minutos del cierre, sí. Depende como se desarrollen estos minutos a lo mejor cierro uno...
> 
> Saludos...



Eso lo he comentado antes, cerrar uno y dejar el otro. Siempre me pongo nervioso cuando he de dejar una posición abierta y estoy entre mi entrada y el stop, por eso te insisto tanto, otros puntos de vista vienen bien.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Nov 2009)

Yo me quedo corto para mañana,creo que hoy toca guano en usa,al menos no cerrara en estos niveles.


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo me quedo corto para mañana,creo que hoy toca guano en usa,al menos no cerrara en estos niveles.



Nooooooooooooo

Es coña, pero ya sabemos lo que suele pasar


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Nov 2009)

Me da igual,para lo que me queda en este convento me cago dentro


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Nov 2009)

Bernanke y las ARIAS no se llevan bien.. ciudado que no flirteemos con el 2,35...


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo me quedo corto para mañana,creo que hoy toca guano en usa,al menos no cerrara en estos niveles.



Solo hemos pasado los 1100 en el S&P y nos mantenemos por encima, ¡claro que habrá guano!


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo, personalmente y a 20 minutos del cierre, sí. Depende como se desarrollen estos minutos a lo mejor cierro uno...
> 
> Saludos...



¿Al final? Yo creo que me quedaré con los dos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Nov 2009)

El viernes hay vencimientos... los últimos, han bajado para disimular y luego subido jueves y viernes... a ver que nos tienen preparado para esta semana... ienso:

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Solo hemos pasado los 1100 en el S&P y nos mantenemos por encima, ¡claro que habrá guano!



el fut del esepe lleva un buen rato por debajo de 1100...8:
Es que ni los ha tocado...


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> el fut del esepe lleva un buen rato por debajo de 1100...8:
> Es que ni los ha tocado...



Ponte las gafas porque el futuro del miniS&P ha pasado los 1100 a las 16:00 y ahora está en 1108.75.

PD: Otra cosa es el S&P contado, pero el importante a mi parecer es el futuro del mini-S&P.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Nov 2009)

Me he salido en 11995, me daba miedo quedarme dentro por lo que pueda pasar.

Edito: Nueva cagada, porque acaba de tocar los 12015. Hoy no es mi día.
Por cierto, menuda diferencia del contrato mini al contado. Un poco demasiado, ¿no?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ponte las gafas porque el futuro del miniS&P ha pasado los 1100 a las 16:00 y ahora está en 1108.75.
> 
> PD: Otra cosa es el S&P contado, pero el importante a mi parecer es el futuro del mini-S&P.



Me confundi con el 1110.... ::

4 dias seguidos llevo ganando...hoy solo unos eurillos pero ganancias...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me he salido en 11995, me daba miedo quedarme dentro por lo que pueda pasar.
> 
> Edito: Nueva cagada, porque acaba de tocar los 12015. Hoy no es mi día.
> Por cierto, menuda diferencia del contrato mini al contado. Un poco demasiado, ¿no?



El mini es mas de gacelillas,que se dejan llevar por la euforia de los 12mil.... :XX:


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo, personalmente y a 20 minutos del cierre, sí. Depende como se desarrollen estos minutos a lo mejor cierro uno...
> 
> Saludos...





pecata minuta dijo:


> Me he salido en 11995, me daba miedo quedarme dentro por lo que pueda pasar.
> 
> Edito: Nueva cagada, porque acaba de tocar los 12015. Hoy no es mi día.
> Por cierto, menuda diferencia del contrato mini al contado. Un poco demasiado, ¿no?



Has hecho lo correcto. Tenemos encima una resistencia muy bestia, el riesgo no creo que compense, claro que yo voy corto. Me conformaré con pensar que mis pérdidas se las lleva como plusvalías alguien del hilo xd


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

Pues los leoncios del Ibex han terminado el dia comprando en el Ibex, yo creo que mañana tendremos otro gap al alza, aunque tal vez mañana si que corrijamos un poco.


----------



## ddddd (16 Nov 2009)

Buenas forofos del nasdaq.

¿Qué os parece la actuación de ENMD para el futuro? Lleva unos días bastante castigada y no se si volverá a subir con fuerza próximamente o tal vez todavía vaya a visitar la zona de los 0,90 antes de volver a ascender.

Saludos.


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2009)

Mulder ¿qué indicador usas para saber qué hacen las manos fuertes?


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas forofos del nasdaq.
> 
> ¿Qué os parece la actuación de ENMD para el futuro? Lleva unos días bastante castigada y no se si volverá a subir con fuerza próximamente o tal vez todavía vaya a visitar la zona de los 0,90 antes de volver a ascender.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo en la última subida a máximos ya anticipé un posible techo en 1.50 y llegó unos cts. más arriba para girar, ahora mismo no me gusta mucho como está, podría corregir hasta 1$ y volver a subir a partir de ahí, aunque los leoncios están soltando algo de lastre desde el viernes, mañana veremos como sigue la cosa.

Pero es que después de doblar era lógico este comportamiento.


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Mulder ¿qué indicador usas para saber qué hacen las manos fuertes?



Es un programa que me hice que solo mira las posiciones de volumen muy altas y el resultado en la cotización un minuto después, realmente se divide el máximo volumen del día entre 3 y se cogen las operaciones que sean iguales o superiores al tercio más alto, queda tal que así para hoy:

Usando umbral de: 104

^IBEXF 2009-11-13 17:34:30 11889.0 263 UP 263

^IBEXF 2009-11-16 9:31:30 11954.0 118 DOWN 145
^IBEXF 2009-11-16 14:05:00 11959.0 117 UP 262
^IBEXF 2009-11-16 14:29:30 11956.0 236 DOWN 26
^IBEXF 2009-11-16 15:42:00 11948.0 105 UP 131
^IBEXF 2009-11-16 16:06:00 11985.0 106 UP 237
^IBEXF 2009-11-16 16:38 :00 12002.0 156 DOWN 81
^IBEXF 2009-11-16 17:27:00 11985.0 161 ----- 81
^IBEXF 2009-11-16 17:30:00 11983.0 104 UP 185
^IBEXF 2009-11-16 17:31:30 11999.0 123 UP 308
^IBEXF 2009-11-16 17:32:00 12005.0 104 UP 412

Lo que hay tras la hora es la cotización 1 minuto después, luego el volumen de esa operación, la dirección y finalmente un acumulado de volumen del día.

edito: el lugar donde solo salen rayas es porque la operación con volumen no cambió el precio al minuto después, se suelen dar justo cuando hay cambios de tendencia.


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es un programa que me hice que solo mira las posiciones de volumen muy altas y el resultado en la cotización un minuto después, realmente se divide el máximo volumen del día entre 3 y se cogen las operaciones que sean iguales o superiores al tercio más alto, queda tal que así para hoy:
> 
> Usando umbral de: 104
> 
> ...



Muy interesante. ¿Has oído a hablar del konkorde? Creo que en parte hace algo similar. Menuda currada te has pegado. 

Hoy, por cierto, has clavado el día. Se te reconoce. Espero que mañana aciertes con lo de la corrección, que al menos nos dé un poco de margen para coger aire a los que vamos cortos.

Ah, por cierto ¿el guano no empezaba la segunda mitad de noviembre? Estamos a 16, advierte de ello a los leoncios y que no se equivoquen, el botón que deben apretar es el de venta, repito, venta 

Me largo para el gimnasio. Suerte a todos!


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Muy interesante. ¿Has oído a hablar del konkorde? Creo que en parte hace algo similar. Menuda currada te has pegado.
> 
> Hoy, por cierto, has clavado el día. Se te reconoce. Espero que mañana aciertes con lo de la corrección, que al menos nos dé un poco de margen para coger aire a los que vamos cortos.
> 
> ...



Bueno, el programa no fue complicado de hacer, es un frio programa en terminal de fondo negro, jejeje.

Ultimamente lo clavo más porque en este programa veo los volúmenes que se dejan a última hora del día y eso suele anticipar lo que ocurrirá al siguiente, sobre todo en el S&P.

Que mañana corrijamos un poco la subida de hoy no significa que nos vayamos a caer al precipicio, yo de ti cerraría esos cortos mañana.


----------



## Misterio (16 Nov 2009)

Dólar de 1.49,70 a 1.49.10 en 0.01, Bernanke no estará hablando sobre que va a subir tipos en breve no?-.

http://www.dailyfx.com/charts/netdaniachart/


----------



## donpepito (16 Nov 2009)

Mañana megadown en TRE... he leído que venden el 7% ...


----------



## ddddd (16 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mañana megadown en TRE... he leído que venden el 7% ...



DP, ¿cómo ves el desarrollo de CXM?

Creo que sería una buena opción de compra a 0,69. Las probabilidades de subida desde esos niveles son bastantes altos en contraposición con el poco margen de bajada que debería terner desde ahí.

Otra cosa es que vuelva a niveles de 0,69, pero intuyo que así pueda ser.

Saludos.


----------



## Misterio (16 Nov 2009)

> Bernanke	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## donpepito (16 Nov 2009)

CXM... esta muy lateral... no te la recomiendo si quieres salir rápido...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Nov 2009)

No me gusta la gráfica de ARIA....

LGND ha pasado de tener el 74% de treasury shares al 80% gups... cada vez tienen menos margen...

Una cosa buena es que como le dé a la gente por comprar la estrangula y sube como un pepino.. a ver si pasa eso y me las quito de encima...


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Nov 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas forofos del nasdaq.
> 
> ¿Qué os parece la actuación de ENMD para el futuro? Lleva unos días bastante castigada y no se si volverá a subir con fuerza próximamente o tal vez todavía vaya a visitar la zona de los 0,90 antes de volver a ascender.
> 
> Saludos.



Buenas,

Te contesto yo también, porque aunque no soy Mulder, voy siguiendo esta acción desde que la compré a 0,78 hace más de un mes. 

Desde luego, que es para tener nervios de acero con ella. Te la encuentras tranquilamente, subiendo pausadamente, y de repente te hace un loco-ivan y te baja 10% tranquilamente en 5 minutos. Luego, a veces recupera, o a veces sigue bajando. Si observas el gráfico que ha hecho hoy es para morirse.

Otros días empieza sin volumen, lateral, y de repente da un subidón.

Pero, en lineas generales, sube, otro día corrige y luego vuelve a subir. Subió el otro día hasta el 1,50 o casi, y ahora está a 1,12 (hoy ha llegado a bajar hasta 1,03, desde 1,35 por ejemplo).


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No me gusta la gráfica de ARIA....
> 
> LGND ha pasado de tener el 74% de treasury shares al 80% gups... cada vez tienen menos margen...
> 
> Una cosa buena es que como le dé a la gente por comprar la estrangula y sube como un pepino.. a ver si pasa eso y me las quito de encima...



La verdad es que teneis los 00 de oro,en el nasdaq hay cada chicharrillo que riete tu del mercado continuo... dan perdidas millonarias cada trimestre las bios... y por supuesto no dan dividendo por si te quedas pillado,Luca luego no vengas llorando que tienes un -50% en la cartera de valores.


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> La verdad es que teneis los 00 de oro,en el nasdaq hay cada chicharrillo que riete tu del mercado continuo... dan perdidas millonarias cada trimestre las bios... y por supuesto no dan dividendo por si te quedas pillado,Luca luego no vengas llorando que tienes un -50% en la cartera de valores.



Pues yo he descubierto que el NYSE es un buen campo para especular tanto a corto como a largo plazo, con acciones que son verdaderas joyitas con dividendo incluido, aunque las escojo siempre de precios bajos, hoy:

NM +7.04% 
AUY +4.17%

No está nada mal teniendo en cuenta que el viernes pasado ya se dieron unos buenos subidones ambas, desde luego algo extraño de ver en el Ibex aquí es el pan de todos los días.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo he descubierto que el NYSE es un buen campo para especular tanto a corto como a largo plazo, con acciones que son verdaderas joyitas con dividendo incluido, aunque las escojo siempre de precios bajos, hoy:
> 
> NM +7.04%
> AUY +4.17%
> ...



Lo de las mineras de oro me interesa,los ya queda poco por extraer,pero en estos tiempos es si dan div es una buena opcion.

Mirar lo que encontre:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...00-nos-acercamos-al-momento-de-la-verdad.html


----------



## tonuel (16 Nov 2009)

pepon26 dijo:


> *El ibex rompiendo el 15500 se va a 17000 antes de fin de año*.





pepon26 dijo:


> 15.500 es ni mas ni menos que el máximo histórico del Ibex. Su importancia es ENORME. Según la teoria clásica del Análisis técnico, de Dow, su ruptura conlleva un nuevo tramo al alza. Hay diversas técnicas para cuantificar el alza, las más clásicas son las de Fibonacci y la de Gann, pero vamos,* ruptura de 15.5000 implica 17.000*. Lo mires como lo mires, en la ruptura de 15.500 todos los sitemas de especulación se ponen largos a muerte.




Menudo OWNED... jojojojo...* ¿pepon26 = Juan Luis?*... :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :XX:





Otro mito caido... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (16 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mañana megadown en TRE... he leído que venden el 7% ...



Lladó vende un 7% de Técnicas Reunidas - Cotizalia.com


Ya quedan pocas ratas en los barcos...







Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Lladó vende un 7% de Técnicas Reunidas - Cotizalia.com
> 
> 
> Ya quedan pocas ratas en los barcos...
> ...



Mas bien maricón el ultimo :8:


----------



## tonuel (16 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mas bien maricón el ultimo :8:



Maricones son todos... del primero al último...







Saludos


----------



## chollero (16 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Te contesto yo también, porque aunque no soy Mulder, voy siguiendo esta acción desde que la compré a 0,78 hace más de un mes.
> 
> ...



Seguro que usted no va larga en ENMD hoy? inocho:


----------



## chollero (16 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Menudo OWNED... jojojojo...* ¿pepon26 = Juan Luis?*... :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pero pepon no decia que despues del 12000 nos ibamos al guano?


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Nov 2009)

chollero dijo:


> Seguro que usted no va larga en ENMD hoy? inocho:



Pues no, pero me está dando usted una idea...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Nov 2009)

GTXI se va por el retrete abajo


----------



## tonuel (16 Nov 2009)

chollero dijo:


> pero pepon no decia que despues del 12000 nos ibamos al guano?



este owned viene con retraso... es de antes del megazambombazo... 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Nov 2009)

¿Se quedaria pepon pillado en los 15mil del ibex?


----------



## tonuel (16 Nov 2009)

Bueno gacelillas...

ya estais viendo que los 12000 tendrán que esperar... :XX:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## tonuel (16 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> ¿Se quedaria pepon pillado en los 15mil del ibex?


----------



## chollero (16 Nov 2009)

como le de por bajar al dow, veras que risa en el nasdaq ) )


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

Aun no toca bajar, veremos alguna corrección, pero aun tenemos que hacer un techo más arriba, yo creo que el Ibex acabará pasando el 12.000 para subir un poco más antes de girarse todo.


----------



## tonuel (16 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Aun no toca bajar, veremos alguna corrección, pero aun tenemos que hacer un techo más arriba, yo creo que el Ibex acabará pasando el 12.000 para subir un poco más antes de girarse todo.



Si... todavia queda por reclutar ganado...



Saludos 8:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si... todavia queda por reclutar ganado...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



Fijaros que en el ibex los banquitos medianos popular,banesto,bankinter... se estan quedando estancados o bajando,solo tiran san y bbva.... creo que me voy a quedar con las ganas de cortos al pop a 6,5 y banesto a 9,5 grrr


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Fijaros que en el ibex los banquitos medianos popular,banesto,bankinter... se estan quedando estancados o bajando,solo tiran san y bbva.... creo que me voy a quedar con las ganas de cortos al pop a 6,5 y banesto a 9,5 grrr



Al banesto yo lo veo más fuerte de lo que parece, cuidado con el.

Al final no ha ido mal el dia, la naviera me ha obsequiado con un +8.59% 

La otra se ha deshinchado un poco, pero un 2.83% tampoco está mal.


----------



## chollero (16 Nov 2009)

las sorpresas del Nasdaq 

Poniard Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Al banesto yo lo veo más fuerte de lo que parece, cuidado con el.
> 
> Al final no ha ido mal el dia, la naviera me ha obsequiado con un +8.59%
> 
> La otra se ha deshinchado un poco, pero un 2.83% tampoco está mal.



¡¡Enhorabuena por las plusvalías!!

Mulder, una pregunta. ¿qué tal llevas lo de dejar de fumar? ¿sigues sin fumar?


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡¡Enhorabuena por las plusvalías!!
> 
> Mulder, una pregunta. ¿qué tal llevas lo de dejar de fumar? ¿sigues sin fumar?



Voy a ser sincero, no lo he conseguido, y me he pasado al tabaco de liar+maquina+cirgarrillos vacíos, al menos fumo la marca Pueblo que es más barata y menos adictiva. Además mientras 'monto' los cigarrillos no fumo por tener las manos ocupadas, así que acabo fumando mucho menos que antes


----------



## tonuel (16 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Voy a ser sincero, no lo he conseguido, y me he pasado al tabaco de liar+maquina+cirgarrillos vacíos, al menos fumo la marca Pueblo que es más barata y menos adictiva. Además mientras 'monto' los cigarrillos no fumo por tener las manos ocupadas, así que acabo fumando mucho menos que antes



ten cuidado que de tanto fumar petardos muchos van todo el dia encalaos... :rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ten cuidado que de tanto fumar petardos muchos van todo el dia encalaos... :rolleye:



Son idénticos que los cigarrillos normales, a simple vista nadie nota la diferencia a no ser que se lo digas.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Nov 2009)

chollero dijo:


> las sorpresas del Nasdaq
> 
> Poniard Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> ...



¿He sido yo?


----------



## chollero (16 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Al banesto yo lo veo más fuerte de lo que parece, cuidado con el.
> 
> Al final no ha ido mal el dia, la naviera me ha obsequiado con un +8.59%
> 
> La otra se ha deshinchado un poco, pero un 2.83% tampoco está mal.



se ha quedado largo para mañana? ó ha vendido en máximos como siempre?

saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Voy a ser sincero, no lo he conseguido, y me he pasado al tabaco de liar+maquina+cirgarrillos vacíos, al menos fumo la marca Pueblo que es más barata y menos adictiva. Además mientras 'monto' los cigarrillos no fumo por tener las manos ocupadas, así que acabo fumando mucho menos que antes



Bueno, otra vez será... es que la bolsa da mucho estrés.


----------



## Claca (16 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Fijaros que en el ibex los banquitos medianos popular,banesto,bankinter... se estan quedando estancados o bajando,solo tiran san y bbva.... creo que me voy a quedar con las ganas de cortos al pop a 6,5 y banesto a 9,5 grrr



Lo que comentas en realidad es clave. Muchos valores están agotados y sólo tiran del carro cuatro o cinco, pero qué cuatro o cinco son, claro. Es una señal de que algo está cambiando.

Yo también quería ver el ibex un poco más arriba antes de empezar a caer, pero siempre da miedo quedarse fuera y por eso le he metido ya los cortos, error de timing. En mi opinión, estamos ya muy cerca de encontrar un techo, ahora se trata de que no te violen la cuenta en el proceso. 

A ver qué pasa mañana.


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

chollero dijo:


> se ha quedado largo para mañana? ó ha vendido en máximos como siempre?
> 
> saludos



Sigo dentro, la intención es quedarse alrededor de una semana más o menos, según como las vea ya veré que hago. Mientras el oro y el baltic dry index acompañen será buena idea estar en ellas.


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bueno, otra vez será... es que la bolsa da mucho estrés.



Lo cierto es que en las aperturas europeas y gringas suelo fumar más


----------



## Nopleravet (16 Nov 2009)

Hasta cuando creeis que durara este "rebote" del Ibex, hasta cuando se mantendra por encima de los 10000/11000 puntos? o acaso no hay bull trap y nos estamos recuperando de verdad...


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2009)

Para mañana espero movimientos fuertes, yo creo que hacia arriba, aunque hay cierto riesgo de que tengamos una caida repentina, podría ser una simple corrección fuertecilla.

Mejor ajustar un poco el stop para mañana, pero en principio no veo demasiado peligro en el horizonte.


----------



## percebo (16 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Para mañana *espero movimientos fuertes*, yo creo que hacia arriba, aunque *hay cierto riesgo de que tengamos una caida repentina*, podría ser una simple corrección fuertecilla.
> 
> Mejor ajustar un poco el stop para mañana, *!!!!!pero en principio no veo demasiado peligro en el horizonte!!!!!*.



Comoooooorr?


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Comoooooorr?



Traducción para Percebos:

- Mañana habrán movimientos fuertes. Stop
- Espero subidas. Stop
- A pesar de esperar subidas podríamos tener sorpresas en forma de caidas repentinas. Stop
- Se recomienda ajustar stops. Stop (valga la redundancia)


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Traducción para Percebos:
> 
> - Mañana habrán movimientos fuertes. Stop
> - *Espero subidas*. Stop
> ...


----------



## Claca (17 Nov 2009)

Buenos días

Esta noche los japoneses han seguido su descenso hacia los 9500, lo cual puede darnos un alivio a los cortos en la jornada de hoy*; por el momento los futuros vienen en rojo.

Hoy es uno de esos días en los que puede pasar de todo (como cada día, pero más )

*al menos es un alivio pensarlo


----------



## Claca (17 Nov 2009)

Los datos de hoy, cortesía de Aker en el foro de días de bolsa:

08 :15 Suiza

Ventas minoristas reales ajustadas (YoY) (sep) 

1,1% -1,0% 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

09:30 Reino Unido

Índice de Precios al Consumo (YoY) (oct) 

1,4% 1,1% 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

09:30 Reino Unido

Índice de Precios al Consumo (MoM) (oct) 

0,1% 0,0% 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

09:30 Reino Unido

Índice de precios minoristas (MoM) (oct) 


0,4% 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

09:30 Reino Unido

Índice de precios minoristas (YoY) (oct) 

-0,9% -1,4% 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

09:30 Reino Unido

IPC subyacente (YoY) (oct) 

1,7% 1,7% 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

10:00 Unión Monetaria Europea

Balanza comercial s.a. (sep) 

-€0,9B €1,0B 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

10:00 Unión Monetaria Europea

Balanza comercial n.s.a. (sep) 


-€4B 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

n/a Reino Unido

Informe del BoE sobre inflación 






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

13:30 Estados Unidos

Índice de precios de producción (MoM) (oct) 

0,6% -0,6% 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

13:30 Estados Unidos

Índice de precios de producción (YoY) (oct) 

-1,8% -4,8% 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

13:30 Estados Unidos

PPI ex alimentación y energía (MoM) (oct) 

0,1% -0,1% 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

13:30 Estados Unidos

PPI ex alimentación y energía (YoY) (oct) 

1,4% 1,8% 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

14:00 Estados Unidos

Flujos de capital en productos de largo plazo (sep) 

$27,3B $28,6B 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

14:00 Estados Unidos

Flujo neto de capital total (sep) 


$10,2B 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

14:15 Estados Unidos

Producción industrial (MoM) (oct) 

0,4% 0,7% 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

14:15 Estados Unidos

Capacidad de utilización (oct) 

70,9% 70,5% 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

18 :00 Estados Unidos

Índice del mercado inmobiliario de NAHB (nov) 

19 18 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

22:00 Estados Unidos

Confianza del consumidor ABC/Washington Post (nov 15) 


-46


----------



## Claca (17 Nov 2009)

He cerrado cortos con ligeros beneficios al principo de la sesión!


----------



## Desencantado (17 Nov 2009)

Una pregunta de ignorante en bolsa... Puede ser que la razón de que el IBEX, por mucho que lo intente, no pase de 12.000 sea simple y llanamente que les da vergüenza? Huele a eso.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2009)

Buenos días... 

Claca, sigo con los dos futuros vendidos abiertos... 
Ayer hicimos máximo en el futS&P en 1112.25, ahora estamos en 1104.75...

Saludos...


----------



## Claca (17 Nov 2009)

Yo los he cerrado. Puede que abra uno dentro de un rato. Esta operación seria con stop muy ajustado, pinta bien.


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2009)

A los buenos días!



Desencantado dijo:


> Una pregunta de ignorante en bolsa... Puede ser que la razón de que el IBEX, por mucho que lo intente, no pase de 12.000 sea simple y llanamente que les da vergüenza? Huele a eso.



No, no es posible, todos los que manejan el Ibex son unos auténticos sinvergüenzas, ya me lo han demostrado demasiadas veces 

Y ahora la chorrada del día, no intenten averiguar como he sacado este numero y esta fecha, no lo intenten en casa ¡les podría explotar en las manos!

Solo lo pongo porque he de decirlo y punto 

mini-S&P: día 25-11-2009 --> 1250.00


----------



## percebo (17 Nov 2009)

A mi se me cerro el corto el eurostoxx a las 21.30 al tocar los 2912, 13 puntitos a la buchaca y a trabajar.

Suerte y a por el cierre del gap.


----------



## tonuel (17 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> mini-S&P: día 25-11-2009 --> 1250.00



Si le añades otro cinco por el culo te la hinco... :



Saludos :XX:


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Si le añades otro cinco por el culo te la hinco... :



Si lo prefiere puedo poner la fecha al revés:

2009-11-25


----------



## fmc (17 Nov 2009)

Una pregunta: ¿sabéis de dónde me puedo descargar datos históricos con valores intradía? En yahoo o en la web de la bolsa de Madrid se puede descargar históricos con máximos y mínimos del día, pero no con la evolución intradía (cada 15min por ejemplo)..... no me hace falta tiempo real ni nada por el estilo, con poder descargarme un csv con los datos hasta el día anterior me vale 

Thanks


----------



## Claca (17 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿No te has pasado un poco? ¿Y el guano para la segunda mitad de noviembre?


----------



## tarrito (17 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A los buenos días,
Creo que se ha "equivocado" al echarle la picadura a sus nuevos cigarritos ... ¿no tenía un color más verde de lo normal? :rolleye:


----------



## Claca (17 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Claca, sigo con los dos futuros vendidos abiertos...
> Ayer hicimos máximo en el futS&P en 1112.25, ahora estamos en 1104.75...
> ...



Por cierto ¿esperas que hoy cierre el gap de ayer? En cualquier caso por el momento la sesión parece muy tranquila para los cortos. ¿Sigues con el stop en 12050 o lo ajustas a tu posición?


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> ¿No te has pasado un poco? ¿Y el guano para la segunda mitad de noviembre?



Si ese día el mini-S&P llega a ese dígito (cosa que ni siquiera yo mismo espero) habrá guano para dar y regalar, sería el momento más adecuado para abrir cortos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto ¿esperas que hoy cierre el gap de ayer? En cualquier caso por el momento la sesión parece muy tranquila para los cortos. ¿Sigues con el stop en 12050 o lo ajustas a tu posición?



Hoy no podré seguirlo con atención, he puesto el stop en 12055 y la venta en 11865 (cierre de gap), que sea lo que Dios quiera...

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Nov 2009)

Buenos días..

De momento el EUR/USD nos da un respiro a los que llevamos acciones usanas, por lo que seguramente abramos en rojo a las 15:30.

El Ibex vete a saber tú lo que hace, pero yo ya espero los 14000.. si llega a esos niveles me pondré corto con 2 contratos de 10.000€


----------



## tonuel (17 Nov 2009)

¿Nadie se pone largo...? 




:XX: :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## tonuel (17 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> El Ibex vete a saber tú lo que hace, pero *yo ya espero los 14000.. *si llega a esos niveles me pondré corto con 2 contratos de 10.000€




:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


Olé ahí... se ha ganado el meganelson del dia... 










Saludos :XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Buenos días..
> 
> De momento el EUR/USD nos da un respiro a los que llevamos acciones usanas, por lo que seguramente abramos en rojo a las 15:30.
> 
> El Ibex vete a saber tú lo que hace, pero yo ya espero los 14000.. si llega a esos niveles me pondré corto con 2 contratos de 10.000€



Si esperas los 14K ponte largo ahora...!!!! te sacarás una pasta!!!! :cook:

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:
> 
> 
> Olé ahí... se ha ganado el meganelson del dia...
> ...



Tonuel no me habrás pasado el Nelson de cuando te pusiste corto en 7000 8000 o 9000 puntos no?



Ya casi que voy a poder deshacer las posiciones del Nasdaq, entonces veré si me pongo corto o no, desde luego largo en IBEX NO pero como va el tema no descartes los 14.000 tipo juanlui.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2009)

hemos tenido 2 minimos decrecientes ya en el ibex 35, ahora deberia venir un tercero


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si esperas los 14K ponte largo ahora...!!!! te sacarás una pasta!!!! :cook:
> 
> Saludos...



Jajaj no es que sea un :cook: es que ya he gastado toda la valentía con el Nasdaq.

Yo me refiero a que quiero vender 1 o 2 contratos de los gordos, y que estoy esperando que baje, pero como va la cosa, no me extrañaría esperar a los 14000...

Si me pongo largo ahora con 1 contrato y llega a 14.000 serían 20.000€ pero claro, eso es muy difícil.. esperarlo a caer a los 10.000 gano lo mismo y lo veo más factible...


----------



## tonuel (17 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tonuel no me habrás pasado el Nelson de cuando te pusiste corto en 7000 8000 o 9000 puntos no?



Que mania con los 7000 y los 8000..., yo empecé a poner cortos en los 9000-10300...

Pero bueno... si a usted le hace feliz puede seguir diciendo que voy corto desde mínimos...







Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Que mania con los 7000 y los 8000..., yo empecé a poner cortos en los 9000-10300...
> 
> Pero bueno... si a usted le hace feliz puede seguir diciendo que voy corto desde mínimos...
> 
> ...



No es manía, es lo que llevabas en la firma hamijo...


Me voy a desayunar (sí sí como los funcionarios!!)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No es manía, es lo que llevabas en la firma hamijo....



Yo conozco a una "experta", que va corta en San desde 4,5€... :8::56:


----------



## Claca (17 Nov 2009)

Nos hemos quedado a las puertas de cerrar el gap de hoy.

Ahora sí, Ibex en positivo.


----------



## tonuel (17 Nov 2009)

repetido...


----------



## tonuel (17 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No es manía, es lo que llevabas en la firma hamijo...



Pues no...







ponia:

*Me puse corto en los 9000, 9400, 9500, 9700 y 10300... con dos cojones...*


Pero lo que le digo... si usted lo dice... :bla:


Saludos







Edito:

Y pronto pondrá lo siguiente...


*Me puse corto en los 12200 y 12400 con todo el equipo... con dos cojones...*


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Nov 2009)

Pin del Fary para ustec.



tonuel dijo:


> Pues no...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Claca (17 Nov 2009)

Si hace unos meses me hubieran dicho que tendría la oportunidad de abrir cortos por encima de los 12.000 no me lo hubiera creido, pero así son las cosas. Realmente impresionante.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Si hace unos meses me hubieran dicho que tendría la oportunidad de abrir cortos por encima de los 12.000 no me lo hubiera creido, pero así son las cosas. Realmente impresionante.



Yo tampoco me lo habría creido pero in Pepon26 we trust....


----------



## tonuel (17 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pin del Fary para ustec.



Y éste para ustec...como fan de Camilo seguro que le gusta...










Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Y éste para ustec...como fan de Camilo seguro que le gusta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Camilo VI Powa!


----------



## tonuel (17 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo tampoco me lo habría creido pero in Pepon26 we trust....



Usted confie en pepon y póngase largo...


las plusvalias le están esperando...




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (17 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Camilo VI Powa!



Sabia que le gustaria.... 




Por cierto...

Tiene usted suerte de que en este ordenador no tengo disponible mi extenso catálogo de gifs... owneds y similares... o



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Usted confie en pepon y póngase largo...
> 
> 
> las plusvalias le están esperando...
> ...



Bueno si hubieras coinfiado tu un poquito desde los 9000... ahora estarías las navidades entre en Caribe en aguas cristalinas y Suiza con su nieve polvo perfecta...

Como te digo, que ESTOY ESPERANDO A PONERME CORTO!

Exactamente igual que usted señor Tonuel...


----------



## tonuel (17 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno si hubieras coinfiado tu un poquito desde los 9000... ahora estarías las navidades entre el Caribe en aguas cristalinas y Suiza con su nieve polvo perfecta...



A esquiar a Suiza me voy en Enero... las plusvalias en bolsa las quiero para otras cosas... xD... ienso:



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Como te digo, que ESTOY ESPERANDO A PONERME CORTO!
> 
> Exactamente igua que usted señor Tonuel...




:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


Pues vaya preparando liquidez... cuando los analistos digan que nos vamos a por los 16000... poco después será el momento de darle al botón...:Baile:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Claca (17 Nov 2009)

El euro-dólar está muy interesante. Si la correlación dólar - bolsas se mantiene, hoy deberíamos corregir, también.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A esquiar a Suiza me voy en Enero... las plusvalias en bolsa las quiero para otras cosas... xD... ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tenga cuiadado no le pille una reunion ultrsecreta de los mandamases en davos, Ginebra o Chamonix


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Nov 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tenga cuiadado no le pille una reunion ultrsecreta de los mandamases en davos, Ginebra o Chamonix



Sí el botas que lee el foro ya sabe dónde colocar el francotirador para Tonuel, Dp ultimó detalles el día 10 en Córdoba...


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2009)

Hoygan hamijos, si lo que quieren es medírsela vayánse a otro foro


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoygan hamijos, si lo que quieren es medírsela vayánse a otro foro



Si quieres hablamos de tabaco de liar.. yo compro "fortune" boquilla pequeña y papel corto "esmoquin", sale muy barato...

Y no me seas torpe, líalo con las manos, con la práctica sale igual de bien que con la maquinita (yo no la uso pero un compi si)

Hasta que no del las 15:30 no tenemos mucho que comentar XD casi nadie llevamos acciones Ibex y los que movéis futuros no decís na...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoygan hamijos, si lo que quieren es medírsela vayánse a otro foro



Botín: el tamaño no es el problema, es el riesgo - 17/11/09 - 1702314 - elEconomista.es

El botin se empieza a cagar por la pata abajo,jajajajaja ya empiezan los rumores de ampliaciones de capital,va a estar la cosa muy divertida,Tonuel hazte una cuenta en interdin y en 24 horas estas corto en el botas


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si quieres hablamos de tabaco de liar.. yo compro "fortune" boquilla pequeña y papel corto "esmoquin", sale muy barato...
> 
> Y no me seas torpe, líalo con las manos, con la práctica sale igual de bien que con la maquinita (yo no la uso pero un compi si)
> 
> Hasta que no del las 15:30 no tenemos mucho que comentar XD casi nadie llevamos acciones Ibex y los que movéis futuros no decís na...



Ya lo probé pero tengo los dedos demasiado gordos para liar bien y además el tabaco liado así me quema los labios y me hace llagas 

Ultimamente el mercado se mueve en las primeras horas de la mañana y luego se pone de un lateral aburridísimo que da asquito. Hoy me metí largo en REE y ya le saco un pico, realmente casi todos los blue chips del Ibex, con la excepción de ACS y REP están bien para entrar ahora, algunos más aburridos que otros, pero al menos se puede ganar algo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:
> 
> 
> Olé ahí... se ha ganado el meganelson del dia...
> ...



Jajajaja me descojono,eres grande tonuel :XX:


----------



## tonuel (17 Nov 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tenga cuiadado no le pille una reunion ultrasecreta de los mandamases en Davos, Ginebra o Chamonix



Llevo compañia... si los veo los que se van a mear encima son ellos...








Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El botin se empieza a cagar por la pata abajo,jajajajaja ya empiezan los rumores de ampliaciones de capital,va a estar la cosa muy divertida,Tonuel hazte una cuenta en interdin y en 24 horas estas corto en el botas




Venga hamijo... completa la frase:


*Interdin es de . . . *



Saludos


----------



## pyn (17 Nov 2009)

Hablando de Interdin, ayer les envié la documentación se supone que en los próximos días ya podré operar con ellos ¿no? Voy a pasar unos 18K sólo para futuros, se va a cagar el botas.


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2009)

Buenas mediastardes....

Dejadme al botas tranquilo por Dios!!! en cuanto liquide ARIAd... meto todo en CFDs apalancado en el iBEX.

OHL - FERROVIAL - son mis favoritas.

Los mamo.... de LLY están cagaditos... ahora vienen... con la intención de desviar el asunto al congreso... vaya panda...

Patent Docs: Lilly Files Principal Brief for Ariad v. Lilly Rehearing En Banc


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2009)

La manía de querer ponerse cortos cuando hay que estar largo y ponerse largos cuando hay que estar cortos ya empieza a ser legendaria en este hilo. yo de uds. probaría con el bingo, igual hasta hacen línea


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La manía de querer ponerse cortos cuando hay que estar largo y ponerse largos cuando hay que estar cortos ya empieza a ser legendaria en este hilo. yo de uds. probaría con el bingo, igual hasta hacen línea



Hombre mulder, yo ya te digo que tengo largos en Nasdaq, y si deshago posiciones y tengo cash, lo dejo tranquilo para cortos, cuando ni dea, pero los dejo tranquilos... podría meter CFD de REE largos como tu haces pero mejor me estoy quieto...

Tonuel Fantasma sigo esperando tu lista de valores para ponerse corto.


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2009)

De REE... es aburrida como ninguna otra... ha subido muy poquito.. al estilo de ENAGAS... las tienen muy laterales.


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hombre mulder, yo ya te digo que tengo largos en Nasdaq, y si deshago posiciones y tengo cash, lo dejo tranquilo para cortos, cuando ni dea, pero los dejo tranquilos... podría meter CFD de REE largos como tu haces pero mejor me estoy quieto...
> 
> Tonuel Fantasma sigo esperando tu lista de valores para ponerse corto.



No me refería a ti, me refería a Tonuel y a HL, lo de los largos en REE hoy es para aguantarlas unos días y soltar en no mucho tiempo, según como vaya viendo la cosa.

Como ahora mismo todo está subiendo a buen ritmo lo úncio que hago es mirar que acciones pasan su máximo de 3 semanas y si las veo con buen aspecto técnico entro, pero esto será así mientras todo siga subiendo a buen ritmo, luego habrá que seleccionar mejor.

La situación de subida general debería mantenerse como está hasta el 25 de noviembre.


----------



## chameleon (17 Nov 2009)

a mi me gusta acciona. se están dejando la vida en una campaña brutal. no me atrevo a tenerlas desde aquí, pero si las bolsas corrigen me lo pensaré. querrán subirla


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2009)

Acciona... hizo toda la subida desde octubre del 2008... recuerdas cuando estaba a 62,00€ luego ha estado en ese rango hasta los 80,00€ de media... cuando los anal-istos decian a 120,00€ cuando cerraron el traspaso a ENDESA. XDDDD


----------



## chameleon (17 Nov 2009)

si, pero fíjate que en marzo no bajó de 80. y se quedó clavada en un aburrido lateral del 10%.

ferrovial ha subido un 100% desde marzo/abril


----------



## sapito (17 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas mediastardes....
> 
> Dejadme al botas tranquilo por Dios!!! en cuanto liquide ARIAd... meto todo en CFDs apalancado en el iBEX.



Bajista? no es el estilo de DP HF


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2009)

Si, pero lo mismo la tumban de nuevo a los 70,xx€ ... demasiado riesgo... si bien no recuerdo mal... en la junta... hablaron de posibles ampliaciones de capital.

No es buena idea.... lo mismo que han confirmado en OHL.


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2009)

Siempre que el mercado acompañe... no hablo de realizar esa estrategia a corto plazo... CFDs. XD


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Siempre que el mercado acompañe... no hablo de realizar esa estrategia a corto plazo... CFDs. XD



Buenas ^__^!

DP!... acojonado me encuentro juas... mira en Mffais porque bajamos... 12 millones vendidas buuahh. 

Un saludo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La manía de querer ponerse cortos cuando hay que estar largo y ponerse largos cuando hay que estar cortos ya empieza a ser legendaria en este hilo. yo de uds. probaría con el bingo, igual hasta hacen línea



Yo llevo 10mil cortos del botas desde ayer,cuando cierre el corto me lo cuentas


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas ^__^!
> 
> DP!... acojonado me encuentro juas... mira en Mffais porque bajamos... 12 millones vendidas buuahh.
> 
> Un saludo



Yeah.. pero esos fondos... vendieron hace un par de meses... hemos compensado con la entrada de nuevos & incremento de posiciones. GS, etc.

Se han cambiado de manos... lo mismo han vuelto a comprar.  una vez + han realizado plusv.. mientras algunos, nos hemos conformado. ehhh


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yeah.. pero esos fondos... vendieron hace un par de meses... hemos compensado con la entrada de nuevos & incremento de posiciones. GS, etc.
> 
> Se han cambiado de manos... lo mismo han vuelto a comprar.  una vez + han realizado plusv.. mientras algunos, nos hemos conformado. ehhh




Jaja ya, ya... Son listos como RoboCs jaja . Te noto con ganas de salir... va haciendo mella el cansancio del interminable lateral.

Quédate con media posi, si tienes ganas de invertir en algún otro lado. 
Que garantías no hay... como bien me respondió Kuji en su blog, esto es un billete de lotería.

Un saludo
Edito: Hay que aprovechar el espacio, ¡cuidemos el planeta!


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2009)

Ya... ya... quizás diciembre nos lleve a los 5.00USD ... hasta que no salgan los resultados de la apelación... hay especulación por descontado.

Creo que el 7 de diciembre tiene la vista ...supongo que hasta principios del 2010... no habrá sentencia.... si tengo claro... que venderé antes de final de año... muchos fondos... aprovechan para cuadrar el año... y luego compran en enero.


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2009)

UPDATE 2-FDA denies approval for Human Genome's anthrax drug | Markets | Hot Stocks | Reuters


----------



## Claca (17 Nov 2009)

El ibex vuelve a ir a su bola... En unos minutos (14:30) tenemos datos que probablemente disparen la volatilidad, hay que andarse con ojo.

Mulder decía que tendríamos movimientos fuertes... será hoy, pero ¿por arriba o por abajo? ¿Aprovecharan la excusa de los datos?


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2009)

Cuidado, cuidado

El Confidencial Digital - Artículo - Cebrián ultima la venta del 20% de Digital Plus a Telefónica por 400 millones de euros: César Alierta compra barato y salda una deuda de Sogecable


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Nov 2009)

2.36 -0.06 (-2.48%) 
Pre-market: 2.30 -0.06 (-2.54%) 

Nos vamos al guano o tenemos gap a la baja para subir?

Qué emociones nos dan las ARIAD...esto es por quejaros Wata y Peca de que os aburris en lateral...

Edito:

Se ha dado la vuelta y está verde jaja...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Nov 2009)

0.980 +0.090 (10.11%) 
Pre-market: 1.030 +0.050 (5.10%) 

DPTR parece que va fuerte... no me fio...


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2009)

Hoy... hay algunas palabras en la conferencia "Lazard Capital Healthcare" a las 11:25am


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya... ya... quizás diciembre nos lleve a los 5.00USD ... hasta que no salgan los resultados de la apelación... hay especulación por descontado.
> 
> Creo que el 7 de diciembre tiene la vista ...supongo que hasta principios del 2010... no habrá sentencia.... si tengo claro... que venderé antes de final de año... muchos fondos... aprovechan para cuadrar el año... y luego compran en enero.



El día que DP HF venda, que Dios nos pille confesados a las gacelillas nasdaqueras. Eso sí que va a ser maricón el último.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy... hay algunas palabras en la conferencia "Lazard Capital Healthcare" a las 11:25am



Esperermos que sean "buenas" y lo de ayer fuera un tiro al aire asusta gacelas


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2009)

Alguna vez... tendremos que superar los 2.80USD y las nuevas incorporaciones, nos pueden llevar muy lejos.

Barclays sigue acumulando.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2009)

Que panorama más desolador para el ibex3...5

Como cojee uno de los tres, esto se va al carajo. Esta pidiendo un respiro de manera urgente.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El día que DP HF venda, que Dios nos pille confesados a las gacelillas nasdaqueras. Eso sí que va a ser maricón el último.



Tranquila peca, DP sólo puede vender o por tramos, o en pánicos compradores, ya que si no, él sólo se bajaría la cotización...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Alguna vez... tendremos que superar los 2.80USD y las nuevas incorporaciones, nos pueden llevar muy lejos.
> 
> Barclays sigue acumulando.



Hombre, tampoco tenemos porqué superarlos... en 2009. ya los hemos tocado 2 veces...


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2009)

Vaya dia más aburrido tenemos hoy en las bolsas, a ver si por la tarde se anima esto, que ya están a punto de abrir los green-go's.

edito: aunque espero que se anime hacia arriba


----------



## carvil (17 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes 


Soporte en el E-Mini 1096, resistencia 1111



Salu2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Nov 2009)

mm me planto poner una orden de venta LGND a 2,25... Aunque tiene pinta de que se va a quedar lateral el tema...


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2009)

NABI... sigue muy fuerte... ahora lleva +9% y ayer el 26% ....


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Nabi Biopharmaceuticals - Google Finance
> 
> Puede recuperar un 30% durante el mes de JULIO.



Otra medalla de DP HF....

Post del 15 de JULI


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2009)

Pues según Google NM baja hoy un 0.95% y sin embargo está por encima del cierre de ayer, no entiendo nada ::

Las AUY están muy flojas y también bajan.


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2009)

Me voy... vigiladme el spike...


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2009)

Al Stoxx lo veo muy perroflautista esta tarde comparado con el S&P, algo se acerca pero no creo que sea guano.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Nov 2009)

Cerrado el corto en el san, 12 centimos de ganancias,ya puede subir que le meto otra vez.
Otro corto victorioso,estoy en racha


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Nov 2009)

Como el dow pierda el 10370 la ostia va a ser de espanto


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Como el dow pierda el 10370 la ostia va a ser de espanto



Ahora no toca eso, si ocurriera sería muy mala señal.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Al Stoxx lo veo muy perroflautista esta tarde comparado con el S&P, algo se acerca pero no creo que sea guano.



¿como van sus largos? 8:

Parece que al ibex le entraron las prisas por bajar.... LCASC puede dar hoy en el clavo.


----------



## percebo (17 Nov 2009)

Marchando un larguito en el fut eurosxx a 2897, stop diez puntos mas abajo y amos a ver si se puede vender 15 puntitos mas caro.

Un saludo. A currar.


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> ¿como van sus largos? 8:
> 
> Parece que al ibex le entraron las prisas por bajar.... LCASC puede dar hoy en el clavo.



De momento gano en todos y no tengo intención de soltar a no ser que la cosa se ponga muy fea, pero es que de momento solo veo la corrección normal de la subida de ayer.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Nov 2009)

Ya han tentado 2 veces el 10370,a la tercera....


----------



## Claca (17 Nov 2009)

Por el momento el ibex aguanta en los mínimos de sesión, supongo que ayer fue una zona de compra importante.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Nov 2009)

El dollar parece que sigue recuperando... a ver si se pone en 1,30 XD


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2009)

Veo que TRE... va a cerrar en los 35,xx€ esperaba +recorte.


----------



## Sylar (17 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Por el momento el ibex aguanta en los mínimos de sesión, supongo que ayer fue una zona de compra importante.



¿Oportunidad de entrar antes de que se vaya a 16.000 , o preludio del gran guano?


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2009)

EEUU: la Fed reduce de 90 a 28 días el plazo de los préstamos a bancos - 17/11/09 - 1703757 - elEconomista.es


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> ¿Oportunidad de entrar antes de que se vaya a 16.000 , o preludio del gran guano?



Cuidado que esta mañana he dicho yo lo mismo pero con 14.000 y se me han tirado al cuello XD


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> ¿Oportunidad de entrar antes de que se vaya a 16.000 , o preludio del gran guano?



modo clandestino on]

¿Puedo elegir la B?
Sigo corto.
Saludos y buenas tardes


----------



## Claca (17 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> ¿Oportunidad de entrar antes de que se vaya a 16.000 , o preludio del gran guano?



¿Y un punto medio? Yo soy el primero que espera el gran guano que comentas, pero dado que la gente ve caídas a corto y subidas a largo, lo más probable es que suceda lo contrario.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Y un punto medio? Yo soy el primero que espera el gran guano que comentas, pero dado que la gente ve caídas a corto y subidas a largo, lo más probable es que suceda lo contrario.



Hombre uno que piensa como yo.. cuidado no te lea Tonuel...


----------



## tonuel (17 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cuidado que esta mañana he dicho yo lo mismo pero con 14.000 y se me han tirado al cuello XD



No nos hemos tirado al cuello... simplemente nos hemos echado unas risas a a su costa... sin acritud...









Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Nov 2009)

Gap cerrado en DPTR a ver que hace ahora...

Veis ya aparece Tonuel XD


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2009)

Señores, que el guano aun no toca, que esto es una simple corrección técnica, dejen a los osos alegrarse un poco y mañana se volverán a callar.

El gran guano no lo veremos hasta julio de 2010.


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Nov 2009)

Mesa se muere (de nuevo juas...)

ExpressJet To Fill the 50-Seat Aircraft Void at United | BNET Travel Blog | BNET

Si este que era el más probable que renovaran... el de Delta no lo quiero ni pensar.

Un saludo

Sobre el Dolar, del Campuzano:

http://www.serenitymarkets.com/ficha_comentario.asp?sec=5&id=60901

Seguimos esperando nuevos mínimos del año para la moneda norteamericana. A muy corto plazo, 1.505 USD. Pero 1.528 USD antes de final de año.

Leánse el resto... es coherente lo que opina.


----------



## tonuel (17 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Gap cerrado en DPTR a ver que hace ahora...
> 
> Veis ya aparece Tonuel XD





Estaba echando unos números y de repente oí una voz...


----------



## Sylar (17 Nov 2009)

me acabo de poner largo en el dow con los ladrones de IG en el futuro de MAR, y espero no tocarlo hasta que venza, o llegue a 12.000. A ver si Pepon26 acierta.
Ya me pueden llover Nelsons.


----------



## tonuel (17 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> Ya me pueden llover Nelsons.



No hombre no...


lo que necesitamos es a muchos más patriotas como usted... 



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> me acabo de poner largo en el dow con los ladrones de IG en el futuro de MAR, y espero no tocarlo hasta que venza, o llegue a 12.000. A ver si Pepon26 acierta.
> Ya me pueden llover Nelsons.



¿sin stop y sin paracaidas? 

¿a lo loco?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2009)

Buenas....  Hoy llevo un día que no paramos... acabo de llegar y he visto que se me ha comprado uno de los futuros en 11945, el otro sigue vivo... hasta el viernes tengo tiempo... 

Saludos...


----------



## Sylar (17 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿sin stop y sin paracaidas?
> 
> ¿a lo loco?



stop en el equivalente de 10.100 en el contado. Con intención de mantenerlo lejos para que no me lo salten antes de llegar al paraíso prometido por Pepón.


----------



## tonuel (17 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> stop en el equivalente de 10.100 en el contado. Con intención de mantenerlo lejos para que no me lo salten antes de llegar al paraíso prometido por Pepón.




Deje de trollear por diossss... jojojojojo :XX:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## Claca (17 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, que el guano aun no toca, que esto es una simple corrección técnica, dejen a los osos alegrarse un poco y mañana se volverán a callar.
> 
> El gran guano no lo veremos hasta julio de 2010.



¿Mande? El día 25, según tu sistema, el S&P estará sobre los 1250 ¿y de ahí qué?

Yo por el guano entiendo hacer techo y de ahí empezar a caer, eso no quiere decir que en dos días bajemos un 30%, pero que la tendencia pasará a ser claramente bajista y durará años, mínimo hasta los 5000 del ibex.

Estaría bien que cada uno de nosotros escribiera su particular escenario a meses vista, así dentro de un tiempo podremos echarnos en cara nuestras cagadas o ser coronados como los nuevos pepones26 del hilo.

Ahí va el mío: Se hace techo este año, como mucho 1.200 S&P y 12.500 ibex. De ahí empieza a corregir hasta los 10.500, donde intenta buscar de nuevo los 11.200, no los supera y cae hasta los 10.500, los pierde y nos plantamos en poco tiempo en los 9.200 (punto donde se inició el segundo tramo del rebote). A partir de ahí sigue la tendencia bajista durante mucho tiempo. A mí me gustaría perder los mínimos de marzo el año que viene, antes del verano, pero ahora no lo veo nada claro. En mi escenario ya deberíamos estar sobre los 10.500, camino a los 9.000, así que... 

No pretende ser nada especialmente representativo ni serio, sólo saber qué espera cada uno a largo plazo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mesa se muere (de nuevo juas...)
> 
> ExpressJet To Fill the 50-Seat Aircraft Void at United | BNET Travel Blog | BNET
> 
> ...




Si mesa se pone entre 0.04 y 0.10 igual compro unas cuantas.. si coincide con el tipo de cambio a 1,52 cargo un buen pico.

Edito: No me gustan nada las ARIA como se están moviendo hoy... huelo el guano...


----------



## sapito (17 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Edito: No me gustan nada las ARIA como se están moviendo hoy... huelo el guano...



Están guarrendo con el gap a más no poder... no sé si quieren que todos las suelten por miedo, o que realmente van a cerrarlo.
Lo extraño es que hoy se mueven poco poco, comparado con la marcha que tenían los úlitmos días.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> stop en el equivalente de 10.100 en el contado. Con intención de mantenerlo lejos para que no me lo salten antes de llegar al paraíso prometido por Pepón.



No es moco de pavo su apuesta... tiene por delante:
-El 1124x fibo61,8% de toda la bajada (y para mí, punto de no retorno de la tendencia bajista)
-El 116xx, mínimos de enero 2008
-El 117xx, mínimos de marzo 2008
-El 118xx, máximos de agosto 2008

A su favor... que hemos pasado el fibo50% en 1033x...

Suerte! :fiufiu:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si mesa se pone entre 0.04 y 0.10 igual compro unas cuantas.. si coincide con el tipo de cambio a 1,52 cargo un buen pico.
> 
> Edito: *No me gustan nada las ARIA como se están moviendo hoy... huelo el guano...*



Con el Euro bajando 1,5cent contra el dolar... ya se pueden quedar como están... 

Por cierto, Pecata has hecho algún movimiento de futuros hoy....?


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Mande? El día 25, según tu sistema, el S&P estará sobre los 1250 ¿y de ahí qué?



Bueno, por eso puse *gran* delante de la palabra guano. Lo que ocurrirá (o debería ocurrir) el 25 de noviembre es una bajada simple como la que tuvimos desde el 20 de octubre en el Stoxx y los índices americanos, nada serio, aunque seguramente será el máximo anual, pero con un mes por delante para terminar el año no tiene mucha importancia.



Claca dijo:


> Yo por el guano entiendo hacer techo y de ahí empezar a caer, eso no quiere decir que en dos días bajemos un 30%, pero que la tendencia pasará a ser claramente bajista y durará años, mínimo hasta los 5000 del ibex.



Dudo mucho que hagamos nuevos mínimos en las bolsas más adelante por mucho gran guano que haya.




Claca dijo:


> Ahí va el mío: Se hace techo este año, como mucho 1.200 S&P y 12.500 ibex. De ahí empieza a corregir hasta los 10.500, donde intenta buscar de nuevo los 11.200, no los supera y cae hasta los 10.500, los pierde y nos plantamos en poco tiempo en los 9.200 (punto donde se inició el segundo tramo del rebote). A partir de ahí sigue la tendencia bajista durante mucho tiempo. A mí me gustaría perder los mínimos de marzo el año que viene, antes del verano, pero ahora no lo veo nada claro. En mi escenario ya deberíamos estar sobre los 10.500, camino a los 9.000, así que...
> 
> No pretende ser nada especialmente representativo ni serio, sólo saber qué espera cada uno a largo plazo.



¡Quiero fechas más concretas! al menos el nombre del mes donde se hará techo 

Lo que yo digo proviene de cálculos estadísticos hechos por mi mismo con historicos de más de 100 años, con otros cálculos a corto y medio plazo, aunque me acabas de dar una idea nueva para probar con las estadísticas, ya pondré resultados por aquí cuando tenga algo.


----------



## percebo (17 Nov 2009)

Creo que para 15 no daba el asunto, cerrado en 2909 y abierto un corto en 2910. Al final me engancho fijo.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2009)

Para las estadísticas. En esta especie de onda5 mundial, hemos hecho máximo en los índices yankees, S&P, DOW y NASDAQ, en el perrofláutico IBEX, y en el FTSE inglés; en el CAC, DAX y STOXX ni los hemos raspado... y en el Nikkei me da la risa... subiendo su PIB un 4,8% anual... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (17 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> stop en el equivalente de 10.100 en el contado. Con intención de mantenerlo lejos para que no me lo salten antes de llegar al paraíso prometido por Pepón.





las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Suerte! :fiufiu:




Hamijo... lo que ha querido decir LCASC es...


*Buenas noches y buena suerte...* 



Saludos


----------



## Sylar (17 Nov 2009)

Que este rally es irracional está fuera de toda duda... Desde el paro USA del día 7, todas las noticias han sido malas (relativamente), y los índices no han parado de subir.
Cuando se acabe la fiesta, el guano va a dejar un crater que ríanse de la fosa de las Marianas. Ahora bien, ¿quien se atreve a anunciar el final de un mercado irracional? ¿Recuerdan cuanto duró la fiesta de las .com?
Yo le echo 15 meses, contando desde marzo pasado. En verano de 2010, cuando Trichet y Bernanke empiecen a ponerse nerviosos, veremos cosas. Hasta entonces, igual sigue subiendo. ¿Quien no lamenta no haber comprado y aguantado en marzo?
Si me equivoco, pierdo 300 puntos, que no es moco de pavo, pero lo puedo aguantar.


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2009)

Bueno, tanta charlatanería y ahora el sol brilla, los pajaritos cantan, las nubes se levantan y....los índices suben 

Y yo lo celebro, los leoncios han estado comprando al cierre europeo, incluso en el S&P.


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Nov 2009)

Luca a mi parecer Mesa es carne de quiebra... no se en cuanto tiempo la largan del Nasdaq. De todas... a 0.04, metiendo muy poco... no más de 2000 dolares... 

Que aburrimiento... yo me esperaba que al menos, con el rollo del congreso algo nos soltaran, aunque solo sea para distraernos.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca a mi parecer Mesa es carne de quiebra... no se en cuanto tiempo la largan del Nasdaq. De todas... a 0.04, metiendo muy poco... no más de 2000 dolares...
> 
> Que aburrimiento... yo me esperaba que al menos, con el rollo del congreso algo nos soltaran, aunque solo sea para distraernos.



¿¿a 0,04??

:8:

MASTER OF CHICHARRO


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca a mi parecer Mesa es carne de quiebra... no se en cuanto tiempo la largan del Nasdaq. De todas... a 0.04, metiendo muy poco... no más de 2000 dolares...
> 
> Que aburrimiento... yo me esperaba que al menos, con el rollo del congreso algo nos soltaran, aunque solo sea para distraernos.



Yo las compré y en el subidón de +30% que tuvo en un día las largué y a dios gracias... sería entrar a 0,04 con un stop y por la cantidad que dices...


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo las compré y en el subidón de +30% que tuvo en un día las largué y a dios gracias... sería entrar a 0,04 con un stop y por la cantidad que dices...



Yo les gane poco... en total no sería más de 250-300. Un fracaso para el tiempo que estuve con ellas... al menos no perdí.

A una acción de 0.04 céntimos ¿qué stop le pones? 0.03 te lo saltan en seguida y 0.02 ya es un 50%... jaja

Un saludo


----------



## percebo (17 Nov 2009)

Bueno, por si le sirve a alguien a mi forma de ver estan colocando papel en el S&P durante todo el día, igual que ayer, subidas lentas con caidas mas o menos bruscas para recuperar muy poco a poco la posicion anterior, que quiere decir que estan (segun me parece) colocando papel, yo apostaria por que dejen caer el S&P al final de hoy o a la apertura de mañana (no hablo de guano).

Un saludo.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2009)

La Fed recortará el plazo de los préstamos a bancos de 90 a 28 días - 17/11/09 - 1703790 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Nov 2009)

En esta nueva entrega de nuestra serie "sistemas bursátiles más o menos fantásticos", les ofrezco el siguiente gráfico:







El gráfico que está debajo del S&P indica el número de días consecutivos que permanece sin cambios la confianza de las manos fuertes, es un sistema que estoy estudiando, agradecería comentarios, si alguien quiere que haga alguna modificación en el gráfico o que ponga otra escala temporal que lo diga y veré qué puedo hacer.

Se observa que es difícil que la confianza de las manos fuertes permanezca sin cambios más de 10 sesiones consecutivas, y cuando eso sucede y empiezan a ver las cosas de modo distinto, suele haber cambio de tendencia.

A ver si puedo hacer que aparezca también la confianza de las manos fuertes para ver si está alta o baja cuando se inicia el cambio.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Bueno, por si le sirve a alguien a mi forma de ver estan colocando papel en el S&P durante todo el día, igual que ayer, subidas lentas con caidas mas o menos bruscas para recuperar muy poco a poco la posicion anterior, que quiere decir que estan (segun me parece) colocando papel, yo apostaria por que dejen caer el S&P al final de hoy o a la apertura de mañana (no hablo de guano).
> 
> Un saludo.



Hoy es jornada tranquila, poco volumen, asi que esta jornada se puede definir de transición.


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El gráfico que está debajo del S&P indica el número de días consecutivos que permanece sin cambios la confianza de las manos fuertes, es un sistema que estoy estudiando, agradecería comentarios, si alguien quiere que haga alguna modificación en el gráfico o que ponga otra escala temporal que lo diga y veré qué puedo hacer.
> 
> Se observa que es difícil que la confianza de las manos fuertes permanezca sin cambios más de 10 sesiones consecutivas, y cuando eso sucede y empiezan a ver las cosas de modo distinto, suele haber cambio de tendencia.
> 
> A ver si puedo hacer que aparezca también la confianza de las manos fuertes para ver si está alta o baja cuando se inicia el cambio.



¿de donde sacas los datos de confianza de las manos fuertes?

Lo cierto es que el volumen de hoy ha estado apreciablemente por debajo del de ayer, aunque estrictamente hablando eso no se peude saber hasta que la sesión de hoy haya terminado, según el programa del que hablé el otro día para medir volumen de manos fuertes (en el S&P) los leoncios hoy han hecho caer las cotizaciones sin apenas volumen y han comprado bastante en cada subida tímida que han hecho.

En el Ibex han vendido por la mañana y al mediodía pero por la tarde han vuelto a comprar, aunque el volumen de hoy ha sido superior al de ayer.

En el Stoxx ahora mismo el saldo es vendendor, pero hoy han metido mucho menos volumen que ayer, aproximadamente un tercio del dia anterior.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Con el Euro bajando 1,5cent contra el dolar... ya se pueden quedar como están...
> 
> Por cierto, Pecata has hecho algún movimiento de futuros hoy....?



¿Me llamaban? 
Hoy no he hecho nada con futuros, esta tarde no iba a poder estar en casa, al mediodía he visto que estaba todo muy paradito sin definirse, así que me he estado quietecita.

Ayer compré unas ENMD a 0,98, hoy han empezado muy bajas, pero como me tenía que ir, he dejado puesta una orden de venta a 1,05 y se ha ejecutado, así que unos euritos para mi. Luego ha subido más pero no me importa... cuando una no puede estar atenta, no se puede pedir más.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Nov 2009)

¿ves mañana el subidón, mulder?

yo creo que si podemos


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Bueno, por si le sirve a alguien a mi forma de ver estan colocando papel en el S&P durante todo el día, igual que ayer, subidas lentas con caidas mas o menos bruscas para recuperar muy poco a poco la posicion anterior, que quiere decir que estan (segun me parece) colocando papel, yo apostaria por que dejen caer el S&P al final de hoy o a la apertura de mañana (no hablo de guano).
> 
> Un saludo.



Hoy en el Stoxx durante las 16:00 horas han hecho un 'agujero', es decir, han bajado fuerte para volver a subir y quedarse en el mismo sitio donde estaban antes de bajar. Eso ya lo hicieron el viernes 6 de noviembre, hace dos semanas, y el resultado fue alcista.

El jueves 5 también hicieron otro movimiento por el estilo aunque fue al principio de la sesión, ultimamente les ha dado mucho por repetir estos 'agujeros'.


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿ves mañana el subidón, mulder?
> 
> yo creo que si podemos



En el Stoxx al menos si lo veo, creo que hoy ha sido un dia de asentar soportes y mañana nos toca nueva escapada a los cielos.

Me puedo equivocar, claro, pero eso es lo que veo en los gráficos ahora mismo.


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2009)

Acabo de llegar de ver ... 2012.... un cierre en 2.37USD ... puede ser very nice! XDD


----------



## tonuel (17 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Acabo de llegar de ver ... 2012.... un cierre en 2.37USD ... puede ser very nice! XDD



¿Y que tal la peli...? ¿Vale la pena...? 8:


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (17 Nov 2009)

A usted le va a encantar... hablan de la bolsa... de refilón... (KAOs) los mercados caen... pero no te va servir de nada estar corto!!!! XDDDDDDDDDD

Muy buenos efectos especiales... en especial el avión ruso... con los regalitos que lleva dentro...

Duración 2.30h aprox....


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2009)

Pues al final el S&P ha terminado en verde y mis acciones han llevado la minicorrección de hoy dignamente para lo que subieron ayer.

Está la recomendé la semana pasada y se está portando estupendamente subiendo un 2/3% diario, lástima no haberla pillado en su momento:

Synta Pharmaceuticals Corp. - Google Finance

Yo creo que aun tiene algo de recorrido, pero habría que analizarla tal como ha quedado hoy.


----------



## Mulder (17 Nov 2009)

Los leoncios del S&P están acumulando y lo han estado haciendo hoy durante toda la tarde, mañana tendremos subidón en los índices.

Las SNTA tienen resistencia en 4.25, si la llegan a pasar podrían subir fuerte, aunque no veo que la estén acumulando mucho, parece una subida algo falsa y si las llevara las soltaría en la resistencia.


----------



## Sleepwalk (18 Nov 2009)

*8 claves para ganar 20.000 millones en dos años*

@S. McCoy - 18/11/2009

Ha sido la noticia más leída en la edición digital del Wall Street Journal desde su publicación el pasado domingo. No es de extrañar. Su titular: “La mejor operación financiera de la Historia o cómo ganar 20.000 millones de dólares”. Con un encabezamiento así, cualquiera se resiste. ¿A qué hace mención? A las plusvalías obtenidas por John Paulson, el gestor neoyorquino de hedge funds, en el periodo comprendido entre el estallido de la crisis en el verano de 2007 y el suelo bursátil en la primavera de 2009. Un retorno que se derivaría de las sucesivas apuestas del financiero por el colapso de las hipotecas subprime, primero, y del sector financiero, después.

El autor de la pieza es Greg Zuckerman que, tras analizar la filosofía de inversión de Paulson (hasta el punto de publicar un libro sobre el particular), la ha condensado en ocho ideas fuerza que pone negro sobre blanco en el artículo del WSJ. Creo que la relevancia del personaje, por una parte, y el resultado de sus actuaciones, por otra, justifican el compartir con todos ustedes tales principios básicos de actuación en los mercados. Hoy, por tanto y como tantas otras veces, vengo de prestado y dispuesto a aprender. En ocasiones me parece más clara, y así la incorporo, la interpretación que, de cada uno de ellos, hace Henry Blodget en su blog. Por último asocio varias propuestas a cuestiones que les lanzo, que McCoy, ya saben, si no habla revienta. Sé que es un poco totum revolutum pero, como siempre, lo que se pretende es suscitar el debate sano y bien argumentado.

En definitiva, una aportación más a las 1001 reglas para invertir con éxito que está recopilando Vicente Varó en su comunidad, Unience. Vamos con ella.

*No confíe en los expertos*. Los mismos banqueros que vendieron productos afirmando que disfrutaban de un riesgo controlado, casi desaparecen arrastrados por las pérdidas que los mismos les generaron. Lección: sea escéptico ante esas innovaciones financieras que-no-se-debe-perder. Pregunta McCoy: si la industria financiera vela siempre por su propia supervivencia, ¿tienen valor los mensajes procedentes de ella, incluido el optimismo actual?

*Cuidado con las burbujas*. Es un cuento la cantinela de los mercados eficientes. El aumento del volumen que se negocia en los mismos y la importancia de los actores que en ellos intervienen es abono imprescindible para nuevas burbujas. Y cuando estallan, todos buscan la puerta de salida al mismo tiempo. Lección: tenga diseñada una estrategia para deshacer sus posiciones y mantenga una posición de liquidez que le permita cierto margen de maniobra. Pregunta McCoy: tanto partícipe y tanta difusión de la información, ¿lograrán terminar con la capacidad de los gestores de generar alpha sistemáticamente?

*Vigile el mercado de renta fija*. En muchas ocasiones, mientras los inversores concentran sus esfuerzos en las bolsas, son los bonos los que encienden las primeras señales de alarma, como ocurrió en su día con el subprime. Lección: manténgalos, por tanto, en su radar. Pregunta McCoy: la estabilización de los diferenciales de renta fija corporativa, ¿anuncian el fin de la subida actual de las bolsas?

*No invierta en nada que no entienda*. No rechace per se la innovación financiera. Trate de comprender los productos nuevos y, una vez al corriente de su dinámica de funcionamiento, aprovéchese de ellos en su propio beneficio. Paulson no sabía nada de los CDS y dicho seguros de cobertura estuvieron en la base de sus plusvalías. Lección: no pierda nunca el afán por aprender. Pregunta McCoy: ¿considera adecuado el nivel de formación de la red bancaria española, principal pre******ora de productos financieros del sistema?

*Proteja sus inversiones*. No descarte limitar los riesgos a través del uso de derivados, opciones y futuros. Su pérdida máxima se limita a la prima (en caso de compra) mientras que, si se cumplen sus apuestas, la ganancia puede ser elevada. Lección: meta dentro de sus opciones de inversión tales activos financieros, como cobertura o apuesta direccional. Pregunta McCoy: si se ha sentido tentado de salirse de los activos plain vanilla, ¿ha tenido acceso a un abanico suficiente de alternativas a precios transparentes en su entidad habitual?

*La veteranía es un grado*. Es importante estudiar la Historia y tener conocimiento de lo que ha hecho el mercado en ciclos completos. En muchos casos, los que se han beneficiado de la actual crisis lo han hecho porque conocieron de primera mano situaciones, siquiera similares, en el pasado. Lección: no desdeñe las voces de la experiencia; los ciclos han existido siempre y siempre existirán. Pregunta McCoy: ¿es un error la eliminación de plantilla en las entidades financieras únicamente por razón de la edad?

*No se enamore de sus inversiones*. Es importante saber cambiar de opinión de la mano de la alteración de las circunstancias del mercado. Paulson se puso largo de financieras, y ha seguido acumulando después, en la primavera de este año. Lección: tan importante como decidir una apuesta es saber deshacerla a tiempo. Pregunta McCoy: ¿es posible una disciplina en la actividad inversora o predominará siempre la irracionalidad que traen la avaricia y el pánico, greed & fear?

*La suerte también cuenta*. Muchos inversores apostaban por un colapso del mercado inmobiliario desde mucho antes de que éste finalmente se materializara. El timing por tanto es clave y, en muchas ocasiones, es una mera cuestión de fortuna. Lección: no concentre demasiado riesgo en una sola apuesta, por muy segura que parezca. Pregunta McCoy: ¿sigue teniendo un valor fundamental el asset allocation o, en estos momentos de alta correlación, importan más las apuestas tácticas y la gestión del momentum?

8 claves para ganar 20.000 millones en dos años - VALOR AÑADIDO - Cotizalia.com


----------



## chameleon (18 Nov 2009)

20.000 millones es lo que vamos a ganar en este hilo de aquí a fin de año

por lo menos... 

saludos!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2009)

Buenos días... 

Suerte que ayer compré uno de los dos futuros, menudo subidón se acaba de meter el Ibex en apertura... ya tenemos otro hueco... 11959-11999 esto parece un gruyere... )

Saludos y suerte!! nos leemos más tarde...


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

Buenos días.

Efectivamente.... la próxima HGSI... la llevamos para NAVIDAD. XDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

Buenos días.

El dollar se recupera del respiro que nos dió ayer...


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

Kujire... ya te puedes pasar a MAC... si son ciertos los rumores del "black friday"

Apple Black Friday Discounts Leaked? - Mac Rumors


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... ya te puedes pasar a MAC... si son ciertos los rumores del "black friday"
> 
> Apple Black Friday Discounts Leaked? - Mac Rumors



No se qué le véis a esos ordenadores... para mí son castañas muy bonitas y caras pero poco más...


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

Los nuevos iMAC 27" i7 ... son de lo mejor que hay en el mercado, ahora mismo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los nuevos iMAC 27" i7 ... son de lo mejor que hay en el mercado, ahora mismo.



Sí, desde que llevan Intel algo han mejorado, pero me siguen pareciendo una castaña muy cara y muy bonita.


----------



## aksarben (18 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire... ya te puedes pasar a MAC... si son ciertos los rumores del "black friday"
> 
> Apple Black Friday Discounts Leaked? - Mac Rumors



Si el 25% es cierto, y pagando en dólares, el iMac i7 se pone a un precio interesante :baba:.


----------



## aksarben (18 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No se qué le véis a esos ordenadores... para mí son castañas muy bonitas y caras pero poco más...



Supongo que es cosa de probarlos durante un periodo largo .


----------



## percebo (18 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Los nuevos iMAC 27" i7 ... son de lo mejor que hay en el mercado, ahora mismo.





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí, desde que llevan Intel algo han mejorado, pero me siguen pareciendo una castaña muy cara y muy bonita.



Yo no voy a decir nada sobre los mac, porque es uno de esos temas de conversación que nunca conducen a nada, al que le gusta le gusta y punto, pero ojo con el IMAC 27, un compañero compró uno hace una semana y lo tuvo que devolver, un problema con la grafica, no se si era de hardware o de software pero por lo visto es generalizado, asi si quereis compraros uno esperaros un poco que seguro que más adelante lo solucionan.

Un saludo.

PD. A mi tampoco me convencen, aunque el touch es una gozada.


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2009)

A los buenos días!

A mi siempre me ha gustado el powerbook, porque es el único portatil del mercado al que se le ilumina el teclado (cosa que tienen los móviles pero no los ordenadores) y eso te permite usarlo bien de noche. Además del powerbook me compraría un iphone también pero no quiero estar con movistar, aunque ya he localizado por mi zona a un tipo que los vende a 99 euros libres.

Y volviendo al topic del hilo, hoy las bolsas están subiendo bien, tal como esperaba ayer, pero el Stoxx está más perroflautista que nunca, no se ha movido apenas desde las 8 de la mañana, ha hecho un tirón hacia arriba y ha vuelto al mismo lugar donde estaba, nada más, parece que esta semana la gracia está en los gaps.


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

Yo cancelé el iMAC 27" i7 hace unos días... como lo compré con el descuento de emagister (-10%) los muy "cabritos" me cancelaron el pedido y volvieron activar en unos minutos, de este modo, perdí el orden de preferencia para servir el pedido -lo pedí el 22 de octubre-

Así que decidí pasar y cancelarlo directamente, esperaré a la revisión B... si es cierto que he leído que la primera "batch" tiene algunos bugs.

Apple está desbordada con los pedidos del iMAC 27" i5/i7 ... de ahí esas "estrategias" a la hora de servir los pedidos.

Era un capricho que puede esperar. XDDDDD


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Nov 2009)

Buenod días
Vendido corto de ibex en 12033 -4,67%
Abierto largo de ibex en 12042


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

Tonuel parece que vamos camino de los 14.000, nos tendremos que poner cortos más arriba XD

Supongo que hoy no me pondrás el nelson de ayer XD.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2009)

Qué perspectivas veis para el Eurostoxx y el Dax? Es que me estoy cansando de depósitos al 2%. Sería un dinero (unos 110.000) que no necesitaré en al menos 2 años.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Qué perspectivas veis para el Eurostoxx y el Dax? Es que me estoy cansando de depósitos al 2%. Sería un dinero (unos 110.000) que no necesitaré en al menos 2 años.



Si tienes los cojones suficientes para abrir 10 contratos del Ibex te puedes hacer de oro en 6 meses....

Cada punto que se mueva, son 10€, por 10 contratos, 100€, imagina que te pones largo en 12.000 y llega a 13.000, pues son 100.000€ que has ganado...

Si te pones corto en 13.000 o 14.000 y cae a 9000 haz tu las cuentas.. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

Eso lo tiene que decidir él no yo


----------



## fmc (18 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Eso lo tiene que decidir él no yo



Te ha pasado lo que a mí... he escrito antes de que editaras y tú has escrito antes de que borrara :ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si tienes los cojones suficientes para abrir 10 contratos del Ibex te puedes hacer de oro en 6 meses....
> 
> Cada punto que se mueva, son 10€, por 10 contratos, 100€, imagina que te pones largo en 12.000 y llega a 13.000, pues son 100.000€ que has ganado...
> 
> Si te pones corto en 13.000 o 14.000 y cae a 9000 haz tu las cuentas.. XD





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Eso lo tiene que decidir él no yo





fmc dijo:


> Te ha pasado lo que a mí... he escrito antes de que editaras y tú has escrito antes de que borrara :ouch:





Me he perdido con lo de vuestras escrituras y ediciones 

Con respecto al IBEX, ¿no da más confianza por ejemplo el DAX? Es que lo de todo o nada al IBEX me asusta un poco. No necesitaré el dinero en un par de años, lo que no significa nunca!

Gracias por las opiniones.


----------



## fmc (18 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me he perdido con lo de vuestras escrituras y ediciones
> 
> Con respecto al IBEX, ¿no da más confianza por ejemplo el DAX? Es que lo de todo o nada al IBEX me asusta un poco. No necesitaré el dinero en un par de años, lo que no significa nunca!
> 
> Gracias por las opiniones.



Eso es lo bueno, que no da confianza, con lo que antes o después caerá... y además es de los índices que más ha subido desde marzo :ouch:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

Si quieres alto riesgo pilla unas arias con los 100k, nos haces un favor a los del foro y probablemente te forres XD

Pero no estés 2 años sin mirarlas.. tu las pillas y pones una orden de venta a 4 USD por ejemplo.


----------



## percebo (18 Nov 2009)

Me aparecen los futuros del ibex y del eurostoxx en hault, detenido, es solo en interdin o es cosa del mercado¿.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si quieres alto riesgo pilla unas *arias* con los 100k, nos haces un favor a los del foro y probablemente te forres XD




Arias es como llamáis a las acciones del índice alemán? Si no, estoy perdido...


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

Petit comité..... si quieres unas preferentes en ARIAd... habla conmigo. ;]


----------



## fmc (18 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Arias es como llamáis a las acciones del índice alemán? Si no, estoy perdido...



cuidadín, que te lían :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2009)

He entrado en google y dicen que es una farmacéutica. Por qué se considera que es buena opción? Siento desviar el tema del IBEX pero creía que era el mejor sitio donde preguntar opiniones sobre la evolución del DAX y el IBEX.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Petit comité..... si quieres unas preferentes en ARIAd... habla conmigo. ;]



Muy bien y a nosotros no nos las ofreces...

No te recomiendo preferentes en absoluto... lo de las arias no es acciones alemanas XD... es acciones de ARIAD, su símbolo es NASDAQ:ARIA pero si eres un inversor tranquilo de comprar y olvidarte mejor será que te esperes a que venga otro crack y pilles matildes (telefonicas, iberdrolas y demás)


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

No es solo una pharma.. es parte de burbuja.info... apuesto que entre todos, llevamos +1% de la empresa.


----------



## fmc (18 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> He entrado en google y dicen que es una farmacéutica. Por qué se considera que es buena opción? Siento desviar el tema del IBEX pero creía que era el mejor sitio donde preguntar opiniones sobre la evolución del DAX y el IBEX.



No te preocupes, si aquí se habla de todo menos el IBEX...

Si le das al buscador verás toda la historia, pero en resumen es una farmacéutica que lleva mucha gente del hilo esperando que pegue un buen subidón, aunque algunos se sienten pillados o incluso se han salido :S


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

Es en previsión de los grandes ingresos en los próximos años... hummmm dividendos..... XDDDD


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

Pillados, hay pocos... porque la llevamos desde niveles de 1.71USD ... con doble oportunidad de compra desde agosto 2009.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Es en previsión de los grandes ingresos en los próximos años... hummmm dividendos..... XDDDD



No vendas motos que para que existan dividendos primero tiene que haber reservas y la empresa está en numeros rojos, si todo fuera increíblemente bien, daría dividendo en 2011.

Y pillados hay unos cuantos DP jaja (yo de momento no pero lo estuve, ahora voy con +10%)


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2009)

¿Y qué hay de lo de no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta?


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No vendas motos que para que existan dividendos primero tiene que haber reservas y la empresa está en numeros rojos, si todo fuera increíblemente bien, daría dividendo en 2011.



Por lo que veo no eres muy ariadista...


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

Que al final... ganas en una ... y pierdes en la mayoria.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por lo que veo no eres muy ariadista...



Llevo 6400 acciones... lo que no soy muy de hacerme falsas esperanzas.

No hagas caso a DP y diversifica la cartera, tienes para 10 valores a 10K€ eso te dará mucho juego.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Nov 2009)

Vaya subidon del ibex...:baba: pepon al final va a tener razon...


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

Luca, nunca invertiría todos los ahorros de su vida en una acción del Nasdaq.....


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Me aparecen los futuros del ibex y del eurostoxx en hault, detenido, es solo en interdin o es cosa del mercado¿.



Un amigo mio tiene un broker italiano y también le falla el Eurex, parece generalizado, aunque lo del Ibex en Interdin si que funciona.


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

pero 10 empresas, lo veo muy poco acertado... para eso, invierte en 3 grandes y te olvidas del dinero por un tiempo.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2009)

Entonces 30.000 en Ariad y 80.000 en Eurostoxx puede ser una opción con el punto justo de equilibrio entre coservador pero con opciones a sacar un buen dinero?

Parece mentira que hable así cuando llevo años de depósito en depósito... Menos a Natraceutical, donde hice caso a un amigo y le saqué 3.000 eurillos.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> pero 10 empresas, lo veo muy poco acertado... para eso, invierte en 3 grandes y te olvidas del dinero por un tiempo.



Nacionales, europeas o mundiales? Imagino que la comisión por compra o venta diferirá. ¿Con quién trabajáis vosotros?


----------



## percebo (18 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Un amigo mio tiene un broker italiano y también le falla el Eurex, parece generalizado, aunque lo del Ibex en Interdin si que funciona.



El ibex estubo un rato en Hault pero volvio a la normalidad hace un rato, el eurostoxx sigue igual.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Entonces 30.000 en Ariad y 80.000 en Eurostoxx puede ser una opción con el punto justo de equilibrio entre coservador pero con opciones a sacar un buen dinero?
> 
> Parece mentira que hable así cuando llevo años de depósito en depósito... Menos a Natraceutical, donde hice caso a un amigo y le saqué 3.000 eurillos.



Yo no metia todos mis ahorros en renta variable ni loco...como mucho mete un 30% en acciones,60% en renta fija y el 10% en oro fisico.
Es mas mete en renta variable la parte que estarias dispuesto a perder :XX:


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

Si quieres beneficios superiores a los depositos, tienes que tener claro las posibilidades de quedarte "pillado" a largo plazo, de ahí ya decides....


----------



## fmc (18 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Entonces 30.000 en Ariad y 80.000 en Eurostoxx puede ser una opción con el punto justo de equilibrio entre coservador pero con opciones a sacar un buen dinero?
> 
> Parece mentira que hable así cuando llevo años de depósito en depósito... Menos a Natraceutical, donde hice caso a un amigo y le saqué 3.000 eurillos.



Con dos cojones, del depósito al NASDAQ :8:

Ten en cuenta que ARIAd ha estado en los últimos diez años entre 0.72 y 48.50 .... a nosotros nos gustaría que volviera a 48, pero hay que hacerse a la idea de que puede ir a 0.72 o a 0.0....


----------



## Claca (18 Nov 2009)

Buenas a todos

El ibex hace un rato rozaba los 12.070, difícil de creer, pero totalmente cierto. Hay que destrozar los ánimos bajistas: después del desastre del 2008 hasta marzo de este año la gente esta muy sensible a las caídas y guardan mucho recelo frente a este rebote tan espectacular. Hasta que no consigan que la gente se lo crea, esto seguirá subiendo. 

De todos modos, bajistas o no, no conviene perder la perspectiva y sería bueno para el corazón permanecer al margen hasta que no se resuelva la situación. Lo digo por el usuario que planteaba meter los ahorros en bolsa, sinceramente creo que es una locura hacerlo en este momento. Lo mejor es perder este tren y esperar al siguiente, aunque sea dentro de unos meses. El trayecto que pierdes lo ganas en seguridad y, en cualquier caso, si esto se va de nuevo a máximos, siempre estaremos a tiempo de subir ¿no?

PD: Ya queda menos para encontrar un techo.... paciencia.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas a todos
> 
> El ibex hace un rato rozaba los 12.070, difícil de creer, pero totalmente cierto. Hay que destrozar los ánimos bajistas: después del desastre del 2008 hasta marzo de este año la gente esta muy sensible a las caídas y guardan mucho recelo frente a este rebote tan espectacular. Hasta que no consigan que la gente se lo crea, esto seguirá subiendo.
> 
> ...




Me gusta tu firma.

Fdo. Una gacela.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

ghkghk

Piénsatelo bien, si te puedes permitir perder 100.000€ yo jugaría con 30% en bonos alemanes a un año en una cuenta de banco alemana, 30% DAX con una cuenta de valores alemana, y un 40% renta variable.

De ese 40% si quieres poner parte en el NASDAQ piensa que cotiza en USD, sufres 2 riesgos, el cambiario y la gran volatilidad yanki.

Si estás acostumbrado sólo a los depósitos lo vas a pasar mal si te caen las acciones.. por lo que deja un remanente (10%) en metálico para poder operar con futuros Ibex (deberían ser los que más caigan)


----------



## destr0 (18 Nov 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Me aparecen los futuros del ibex y del eurostoxx en hault, detenido, es solo en interdin o es cosa del mercado¿.



De 11:45 a 12:03 no tenían datos tampoco en Godmode-Trader Index Tool: L&SAX, L&STAX, Midcaps-Index ...

Algo ha pasado


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2009)

Yo personalmente no invertiría nada de lo que me dijeran de primeras en un foro. Es mi opinión y menos cuando detrás hay bastante pasta de por medio.

Evaluaría todas las posibilidades pero desde luego como ha dicho HL le daría más peso a la renta fija que renta variable. Ahora piensa y haz lo que mejor te parezca.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo personalmente no invertiría nada de lo que me dijeran de primeras en un foro. Es mi opinión y menos cuando detrás hay bastante pasta de por medio.
> 
> Evaluaría todas las posibilidades pero desde luego como ha dicho HL le daría más peso a la renta fija que renta variable. Ahora piensa y haz lo que mejor te parezca.



Hombre, nuestro consejo creo que siempre va a ser mejor que el de un analisto de la tele o un "direstor" de sucursal...

Aunque le podemos decir a ghkghk que le envíe un email a Juanlui.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> ghkghk
> 
> Piénsatelo bien, si te puedes permitir perder 100.000€ yo jugaría con 30% en bonos alemanes a un año en una cuenta de banco alemana, 30% DAX con una cuenta de valores alemana, y un 40% renta variable.
> 
> ...




Hombre, me puedo permitir acabar con 80.000 ó 130.000. No me puedo permitir quedarme sin ahorros (bueno, seguiría con mi trabajo pero nadie quier perder sus ahorros). Creo que voy a optar un unos 35.000 Eurostoxx y 70.000 en algún depósito de banco solvente (si es que alguno lo es al 100%). Y en unos meses vuelvo a decidir.

Muchas gracias por las opiniones, y si alguien tiene algo que añadir os seguiré leyendo. Un saludo.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo personalmente no invertiría nada de lo que me dijeran de primeras en un foro. Es mi opinión y menos cuando detrás hay bastante pasta de por medio.
> 
> Evaluaría todas las posibilidades pero desde luego como ha dicho HL le daría más peso a la renta fija que renta variable. Ahora piensa y haz lo que mejor te parezca.



Obviamente, no voy a hacer lo primero que se me sugiera sin analizarlo. Lo que sí que es cierto es que me fío más de gente anónima (desinteresada) de un foro que de analistas untados o directores de banco donde cada euro que ganan ellos no lo gano yo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hombre, me puedo permitir acabar con 80.000 ó 130.000. No me puedo permitir quedarme sin ahorros (bueno, seguiría con mi trabajo pero nadie quier perder sus ahorros). Creo que voy a optar un unos 35.000 Eurostoxx y 70.000 en algún depósito de banco solvente (si es que alguno lo es al 100%). Y en unos meses vuelvo a decidir.
> 
> Muchas gracias por las opiniones, y si alguien tiene algo que añadir os seguiré leyendo. Un saludo.



Creo que tu decisión es buena, lo de los bonos alemanes, y la cuanta de valores en banco alemán, es para quitarte el riesgo de corralito, ya sabes...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hombre, nuestro consejo creo que siempre va a ser mejor que el de un analisto de la tele o un "direstor" de sucursal...
> 
> Aunque le podemos decir a ghkghk que le envíe un email a Juanlui.



Aquí ya no te puedes fiar de nada ni de nadie . Sobre una hoja está muy diver abrir y cerrar posiciones pero cuando metes el dinero...Y encima recomendando ARIAs, cuando hay una letra pequeña (que debería ser como un letrero de cine) que Kuji siempre acompañaba en sus análisis que rezaba "Estas acciones son de muy alto riesgo, atente a las consecuencias". Que cabrones que sois


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Creo que tu decisión es buena, lo de los bonos alemanes, y la cuanta de valores en banco alemán, es para quitarte el riesgo de corralito, ya sabes...




Pero una vez compradas las participaciones en el Eurostoxx ya están a mi nombre ¿no? Dando igual a través de quien las adquiriese. ¿O me equivoco?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Aquí ya no te puedes fiar de nada ni de nadie . Sobre una hoja está muy diver abrir y cerrar posiciones pero cuando metes el dinero...Y encima recomendando ARIAs, cuando hay una letra pequeña (que debería ser como un letrero de cine) que Kuji siempre acompañaba en sus análisis que rezaba "Estas acciones son de muy alto riesgo, atente a las consecuencias". Que cabrones que sois



Perdona pero yo le he dihco bien claro que si le gusta el riesgo, puede entrar.

DP ha vendido motos de dividendo, y le he aclarado que de dividendo NADA...

Otro compi ha dicho que la puede ver a 0,72 perfectamente...

Vamos que no le hemos dicho que carece de riesgo...


----------



## fmc (18 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hombre, me puedo permitir acabar con 80.000 ó 130.000. No me puedo permitir quedarme sin ahorros (bueno, seguiría con mi trabajo pero nadie quier perder sus ahorros). Creo que voy a optar un unos 35.000 Eurostoxx y 70.000 en algún depósito de banco solvente (si es que alguno lo es al 100%). Y en unos meses vuelvo a decidir.
> 
> Muchas gracias por las opiniones, y si alguien tiene algo que añadir os seguiré leyendo. Un saludo.



Una cosa, aunque sean empresas europeas solventes, no las pierdas de vista porque también bajan.... si estamos en un rebote o en la senda de la recuperación ya lo dejo a tu criterio....






Otra cosa, aunque la comisión por comprar/vender acciones es algo más alta que en brokers especializados, en ING direct no te cobran comisión de custodia ni por cobro de dividendos... si vas a comprar para mantenerlas tiempo seguramente te salga a cuenta


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Obviamente, no voy a hacer lo primero que se me sugiera sin analizarlo. Lo que sí que es cierto es que me fío más de gente anónima (desinteresada) de un foro que de analistas untados o directores de banco donde cada euro que ganan ellos no lo gano yo.



Es discutible. Un conocido mío levanto el auricular en marzo para hablar con un agente de ese gran banco con botines y que no va descalzo, tenía confianza con él. Idea de bolsa de este "inversoh" las justas para sólo contar billetes. El agente le dijo que metiera hasta las muelas de oro en la acción, que esto iba a ir para arriba seguro. Por aquellos entonces presentaba un valor de 4 euros y mirando para adelante nadie auguraba nada bueno. Así de claro se lo dijo y así lo hizo y fíjate. Todo es relativo


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

s


LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Perdona pero yo le he dihco bien claro que si le gusta el riesgo, puede entrar.
> 
> DP ha vendido motos de dividendo, y le he aclarado que de dividendo NADA...
> 
> ...



Humm.. parece q no has visto el modo "ironic" de mis posts. :no:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pero una vez compradas las participaciones en el Eurostoxx ya están a mi nombre ¿no? Dando igual a través de quien las adquiriese. ¿O me equivoco?



Yo pienso que efectivamente aunque entrasemos en corralito, tus posiciones cotizarían en €, pero al convertiras en dinero (venderlas o cerrar los cortos) el banco de hispanistán obligaría a tu entidad a transformar los € en neopesetas...

Si tu cuenta de valores es alemana te ahorras ese problema.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Aquí ya no te puedes fiar de nada ni de nadie . Sobre una hoja está muy diver abrir y cerrar posiciones pero cuando metes el dinero...Y encima recomendando ARIAs, cuando hay una letra pequeña (que debería ser como un letrero de cine) que Kuji siempre acompañaba en sus análisis que rezaba "Estas acciones son de muy alto riesgo, atente a las consecuencias". Que cabrones que sois




Ya me han dicho que oscilan entre 0.70 y 48... Con eso ya me hago una idea de que son arriesgadas y que igual acabo :ouch:


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

Si los ensayos salen bien, si es probable que los 20.00USD por acción... se conviertan en una realidad, de aquí a unos 2 años.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si los ensayos salen bien, si es probable que los 20.00USD por acción... se conviertan en una realidad, de aquí a unos 2 años.



Jajaja cada vez alargas más la fecha...


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo pienso que efectivamente aunque entrasemos en corralito, tus posiciones cotizarían en €, pero al convertiras en dinero (venderlas o cerrar los cortos) el banco de hispanistán obligaría a tu entidad a transformar los € en neopesetas...
> 
> Si tu cuenta de valores es alemana te ahorras ese problema.




No me preocupa. Lo que no quisiera es tener mis ahorros en euros en caso de corralito. Pero ver cómo cotizan en euros mientras se pruduce el ajuste y ya vender pasado eso no me quita el sueño. Tendré muuuuuuuuuuuchas neopesetas y viviendo aquí eso no es malo. Lo que no quiero es que me pille el toro el día D.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> No me preocupa. Lo que no quisiera es tener mis ahorros en euros en caso de corralito. Pero ver cómo cotizan en euros mientras se pruduce el ajuste y ya vender pasado eso no me quita el sueño. Tendré muuuuuuuuuuuchas neopesetas y viviendo aquí eso no es malo. Lo que no quiero es que me pille el toro el día D.



Pues si te refieres al dinero quieto, la mejor opción es bancolchón, total con la deflación le sacas partido...


----------



## fmc (18 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo pienso que efectivamente aunque entrasemos en corralito, tus posiciones cotizarían en €, pero al convertiras en dinero (venderlas o cerrar los cortos) el banco de hispanistán obligaría a tu entidad a transformar los € en neopesetas...
> 
> Si tu cuenta de valores es alemana te ahorras ese problema.



Se puede traspasar una cartera de un broker a otro sin venderlas ¿no? Aparte de que, como dice ghkghk, el cambio €-neopesetas sería una vez pasada la etapa transitoria...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2009)

DP mira ...REE ha superado los 36 euros...¡qué tiempos!


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

Opsss... solo 20% desde los 30,00€ de mínimos de hace unos meses... mejor hubiesemos metido los € en el botas. XDDDD


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Opsss... solo 20% desde los 30,00€ de mínimos de hace unos meses... mejor hubiesemos metido los € en el botas. XDDDD



si, pero como se encarame a los 43 euros por encima no tiene nada. Tal vez en unos años lo veamos,


----------



## sapito (18 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> He entrado en google y dicen que es una farmacéutica. Por qué se considera que es buena opción? Siento desviar el tema del IBEX pero creía que era el mejor sitio donde preguntar opiniones sobre la evolución del DAX y el IBEX.



Mejor que pases una temporada (larga) leyendo el hilo e informándote de como va la inversión en bolsa antes de meter ese pastizal...vamos creo yo.
Imáginate aprender a base de perder 30000 euros con lo que cuesta ahorrarlos!


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Mejor que pases una temporada (larga) leyendo el hilo e informándote de como va la inversión en bolsa antes de meter ese pastizal...vamos creo yo.
> Imáginate aprender a base de perder 30000 euros con lo que cuesta ahorrarlos!



Al final termina comprando ARIAs o poniendose corto cuando lo haga Tonuel, verás


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues si te refieres al dinero quieto, la mejor opción es bancolchón, total con la deflación le sacas partido...




No, no digo quieto. Lo que digo es que si está cotizando en euros con participaciones en el Eurostoxx e imaginemos que el mes que viene hay corralito (por poner una fecha) no me preocuparía vender en 3 años y que me pagasen en neopesetas (con el ajuste ya hecho). Lo que no quiero es tenerlo en euros en una cuenta española el día que se produzca.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> No, no digo quieto. Lo que digo es que si está cotizando en euros con participaciones en el Eurostoxx e imaginemos que el mes que viene hay corralito (por poner una fecha) no me preocuparía vender en 3 años y que me pagasen en neopesetas (con el ajuste ya hecho). Lo que no quiero es tenerlo en euros en una cuenta española el día que se produzca.



Eso está muy bien suponiendo que los valores no se vayan al guano, pero debes tener en cuenta el riesgo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Nov 2009)

El san se acerca a su resistencia 11,88


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> DP mira ...REE ha superado los 36 euros...¡qué tiempos!



Yo las llevo desde ayer y ya les saco unos 72 ctms. por acción


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

Dar las gracias y ser amable, claves para tener una vida feliz - Sociedad - www.diariocordoba.com


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2009)

Respecto a lo de la cuenta del broker también se podría abrir una cuenta de banco en un pais extranjero, digamos alemania, y decirle al broker que tranfiera la pasta alli, pagando gastos y lo que pida 

O mismamente tranfieriendo la cartera al extranjero, mejro tener el dinero en euros que en neopesetas con peligro mortal de devaluación salvaje.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dar las gracias y ser amable, claves para tener una vida feliz - Sociedad - www.diariocordoba.com



Gracias por el enlace, muy amable por su parte (Es usted más feliz? XD ya puede vender el posche XD)


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

Depende de las situaciones de la vida diaría... resumiendo... medianamente felíz. ;]


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Respecto a lo de la cuenta del broker también se podría abrir una cuenta de banco en un pais extranjero, digamos alemania, y decirle al broker que tranfiera la pasta alli, pagando gastos y lo que pida
> 
> O mismamente tranfieriendo la cartera al extranjero, mejro tener el dinero en euros que en neopesetas con peligro mortal de devaluación salvaje.



Exacto, no merece la pena correr el riesgo.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Eso está muy bien suponiendo que los valores no se vayan al guano, pero debes tener en cuenta el riesgo.




Claro, claro. Eso por descontado... Si siempre subiesen no serían acciones sino sellos o ladrillos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Depende de las situaciones de la vida diaría... resumiendo... medianamente felíz. ;]



Cubrir por completo la pirámide de Maslow es lo que te hace feliz y no chorradas de por favor y gracias... y para eso suele hacer falta bastante dinero.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Exacto, no merece la pena correr al riesgo.



Perdonad que sea tan pesado, pero algo se me escapa. Si compro participaciones del Eurostoxx mi dinero cotiza en euros. Sólo será pasado a neopesetas cuando lo rescate, y siempre aplicando el cambio vigente en el momento, por lo que si quiero esperar lustros no hay problema. 

Una vez producido el ajuste (la mega devaluación) ya me darían, digamos, 4 neos por euro a diferencia de las 2 neos por euro al que se produjo la conversión. ¿Es así? Si mi idea es correcta, no me preocupa ver los toros desde la barrera dado que en algún momento tendré que neopesitizar mi dinero, puesto que cobraré, pagaré y viviré con Neos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Perdonad que sea tan pesado, pero algo se me escapa. Si compro participaciones del Eurostoxx mi dinero cotiza en euros. Sólo será pasado a neopesetas cuando lo rescate, y siempre aplicando el cambio vigente en el momento, por lo que si quiero esperar lustros no hay problema.
> 
> Una vez producido el ajuste (la mega devaluación) ya me darían, digamos, 4 neos por euro a diferencia de las 2 neos por euro al que se produjo la conversión. ¿Es así? Si mi idea es correcta, no me preocupa ver los toros desde la barrera dado que en algún momento tendré que neopesitizar mi dinero, puesto que cobraré, pagaré y viviré con Neos.



Eso está muy bien, pero si tienes el depósito de valores en la germania, cuando vendas tus acciones, tendrás €, que a parte de no devaluarse, se revaluarán, sin tener que esperar a devaluaciones competitivas, a parte, te rendirán el tipo de interés Alemán, y los tendrás cubiertos de la megainflación que sufriríamos....

Si hay corralito yo no funcionaría con neopesetas, pagaría todo con tarjeta...


----------



## Sylar (18 Nov 2009)

Hola, ¿como vemos el DJI hoy? ¿Cerrando por encima de 10.500?
El $ parece que vuelve a flojear, y con el humor que llevamos no hacen falta muchas más excusas.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (18 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Perdonad que sea tan pesado, pero algo se me escapa. Si compro participaciones del Eurostoxx mi dinero cotiza en euros. Sólo será pasado a neopesetas cuando lo rescate, y siempre aplicando el cambio vigente en el momento, por lo que si quiero esperar lustros no hay problema.
> 
> Una vez producido el ajuste (la mega devaluación) ya me darían, digamos, 4 neos por euro a diferencia de las 2 neos por euro al que se produjo la conversión. ¿Es así? Si mi idea es correcta, no me preocupa ver los toros desde la barrera dado que en algún momento tendré que neopesitizar mi dinero, puesto que cobraré, pagaré y viviré con Neos.



Ya se ha respondido muchas veces esta pregunta en el foro.

Si quieres evitar eso y no correr riesgos abre un fondo de renta fija o monetario de una gestora internacional que tenga cómo sede Luxemburgo, los que tienen ISIN empezando por LU


----------



## pyn (18 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes,
seguimos alcistas y parece que no cambiamos tendencia. Me acaban de activar la cuenta de interdin, estoy haciéndome a ella, sigo sin encontrar la pestaña de los gráficos xDDD, cuando lo encuentre empezaré a trazar líneas...

Un saludo.


----------



## Misterio (18 Nov 2009)

Viendo los futuros americanos los datos de viviendas no han debido salir muy buenos.


----------



## Misterio (18 Nov 2009)

Dicho y hecho.

Viviendas construídas	[Imprimir]	



-10,6 %

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

Aunque como siempre últimamente dará igual.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Nov 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> seguimos alcistas y parece que no cambiamos tendencia. Me acaban de activar la cuenta de interdin, estoy haciéndome a ella, sigo sin encontrar la pestaña de los gráficos xDDD, cuando lo encuentre empezaré a trazar líneas...
> 
> Un saludo.



Cuando la encuentres me avisas... :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2009)

Una última pregunta y dejo de marear. ¿Como gestora de fondos Barclays es cara o barata?


----------



## pyn (18 Nov 2009)

Lo suponía, ya me pareció extraño que comentasen el tema de visualchart. Pues nada, tendré abiertas tropecientasmil ventanas para comprar 1 contrato.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Nov 2009)

Buenos días,

He visto los posts de hoy. Sois unos trileros, je je.
Pretendiendo engañar a una recien-gacela para comprar Ariad, ja ja ja.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Nov 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Lo suponía, ya me pareció extraño que comentasen el tema de visualchart. Pues nada, tendré abiertas tropecientasmil ventanas para comprar 1 contrato.



Pero pyn, si ya sabías que interdin... es de pobres.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Nov 2009)

Me da que vamos a cerrar el gap


----------



## ghkghk (18 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> He visto los posts de hoy. Sois unos trileros, je je.
> Pretendiendo engañar a una recien-gacela para comprar Ariad, ja ja ja.



Presente!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Presente!!



Si quieres ir a largo yo esperaria minimo a entrar sobre los 9mil del ibex a estos precios es un suicidio


----------



## carvil (18 Nov 2009)

Buenos mediodias 


Resistencia actual en US$ 75.5-75.8, soporte 74.9


Salu2


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Nov 2009)

Yo creo que a partir del Viernes al vencimiento tendremos guano,opiniones al respecto???


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Presente!!



Bienvenido, 

No te dejes liar. Si un día te aburres y te quieres entretener, echa un vistazo a las páginas de atrás del hilo. Entenderás todo el rollo de Ariad y del Nasdaq.

Aunque por su título este hilo parezca que es del Ibex, en realidad... aquí hay de todo. Últimamente no nos conformabamos con perder pasta en el indice patrio, así que decidimos regalar nuestro dinero a los americanos.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (18 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una última pregunta y dejo de marear. ¿Como gestora de fondos Barclays es cara o barata?



Depende del fondo, no sólo de la gestora, mira en Morningstar y tendrás más información. Compáralas con el sector que desees, recuerda que depende fundamentalmente de lo bueno que sea el gestor actual del mismo y mira su cartera.


----------



## pyn (18 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pero pyn, si ya sabías que interdin... es de pobres.



Vamos a pachas tú y yo ¿no? xDDD


----------



## chollero (18 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues al final el S&P ha terminado en verde y mis acciones han llevado la minicorrección de hoy dignamente para lo que subieron ayer.
> 
> Está la recomendé la semana pasada y se está portando estupendamente subiendo un 2/3% diario, lástima no haberla pillado en su momento:
> 
> ...



ultimamente el Dr está inspirado

Synta Pharmaceuticals Corp. - Google Finance

saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Nov 2009)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Depende del fondo, no sólo de la gestora, mira en Morningstar y tendrás más información. Compáralas con el sector que desees, recuerda que depende fundamentalmente de lo bueno que sea el gestor actual del mismo y mira su cartera.



Joer... al menos nosotros nos divertimos perdiendo nuestro dinero, para que lo pierdan otros... me quedo como estoy.

Buenas tardes ^__^!

Jó, me he perdido el intento de trilear al nuevo... jaja

¿Tendremos hoy otro magnífico día de lateral en cuesta (abajo)? 
Me parece a mi que al final nos la van a meter doblada... jajaja

Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Nov 2009)

Abierto mini-ibex en 12060.
Aunque con reparos porque los USA vienen rojos.


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2009)

chollero dijo:


> ultimamente el Dr está inspirado
> 
> Synta Pharmaceuticals Corp. - Google Finance
> 
> saludos



Es que soy Escorpio y este es 'mi' mes


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

Wataru... estamos rondando a los 2.50USD, es el objetivo de los "malvados" MMs ... hasta el viernes... luego... montaña rusa, asegurada! XDDDD


----------



## Hank Scorpio (18 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Joer... al menos nosotros nos divertimos perdiendo nuestro dinero, para que lo pierdan otros... me quedo como estoy.
> 
> Buenas tardes ^__^!
> 
> ...



Buscaba un fondo monetario o de RF, lo cual a particulares no es tan fácil, si dispones del liquido suficiente si lo es (bonos de alguna compañía europea), pero buscaba sobre todo fuera de España y preservar el capital. Al menos saque en claro es que buscaba mantener el capital en caso de vuelta a la peseta y mejor para eso RF que RV. Si se te ocurre alguna más para no mucha pasta en ese sentido.


----------



## Sylar (18 Nov 2009)

Lo intento otra vez: ¿como veis los USA hoy? Parecíame que trempaban, con el EUR/$ otra vez lanzado al 1,50, pero el dato de viviendas lo ha dejado tieso.
up or down?

Edito: que le ha pasado al EUR, que se ha lanzado otra vez para arriba?


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... estamos rondando a los 2.50USD, es el objetivo de los "malvados" MMs ... hasta el viernes... luego... montaña rusa, asegurada! XDDDD



El mes pasado también fueron los 2.50$ el objetivo y un poco más y regalamos las acciones...:56: jajaja.

De lo que ponga en las options al menos yo, ni caso.

Si, también está haciendo mella en mi, este centimeo a la baja.

Paciencia, paciencia... eso me digo jaja
Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

La otra vez,,, quedamos en 2.25USD aprox del vencimiento de octubre, pero en noviembre estamos a las puertas y a estas alturas, no han decidido tumbar la cotización... hoy habrá tradeo....


----------



## chollero (18 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo creo que a partir del Viernes al vencimiento tendremos guano,opiniones al respecto???



será en otubre :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> El mes pasado también fueron los 2.50$ el objetivo y un poco más y regalamos las acciones...:56: jajaja.
> 
> De lo que ponga en las options al menos yo, ni caso.
> 
> ...



Sí, va ajustando el timing cada día

Yo también estoy hasta el cipote de las Arias...


----------



## tarrito (18 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí, va ajustando el timing cada día
> 
> Yo también estoy hasta el cipote de las Arias...



Luca! con esos comentarios, no váis a conseguir que los nuev@s del hilo entren en sus queridas ARIAd  ... deja que comente DP las bondades de la acción


----------



## Sylar (18 Nov 2009)

Yo sigo hablando solo en este hilo dedicado a las Ariad, espero que no moleste mucho.
Da la impresión de que tras el amago de hacer como que los datos de vivienda preocupaban, ya estamos otra vez dando caña a los cortos.

Edito: SI antes lo digo... Vaya tropezón del dji. Vamos de mosqueo.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2009)

Me huelo un guano cercano pero de momento a disfrutar

Abraxas Petroleum Corp. - Google Finance

1.87 +0.13 (+7.47%)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

Cuidado:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-euros-de-sus-sicavs-en-apenas-ocho-dias.html


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Luca! con esos comentarios, no váis a conseguir que los nuev@s del hilo entren en sus queridas ARIAd  ... deja que comente DP las bondades de la acción



Trilero


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2009)

Mañana las Arias podrían desplomarse un poco hasta los 2.20 para rebotar ahí y superar los máximos de noviembre, lo malo es que hasta después del día del pavo no creo que repunten significativamente.

Aunque lo del pavo ya es anticipar mucho


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cuidado:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-euros-de-sus-sicavs-en-apenas-ocho-dias.html



Metele unos cortos a Inditex.... yo sali escaldado,ahora es buen momento,ayer hizo un amago muy feo de irse para abajo y no termina de romper el 43.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Nov 2009)

Preparado para pulsar el boton rojo si DJI pierde 11370... que ganasssssss


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2009)

Axas

1.91 +0.17 (9.77%)

omg!!!


----------



## Catacrack (18 Nov 2009)

Mulder ha vendido en SNTA y la ha liado parda.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

Estoy mirando el volumen de LGND y da miedo, montones de órdenes de 100 acciones... desde la media sesión de ayer hasta ahora... 

Mulder con lo que aciertas últimamente miedo me da tu pronóstico para las Arias... de dónde sacas superar el 2,80 antes del Navidad? (a parte del congreso del día 7 claro)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Metele unos cortos a Inditex.... yo sali escaldado,ahora es buen momento,ayer hizo un amago muy feo de irse para abajo y no termina de romper el 43.



No lo voy a hacer de momento pero si la cosa se pone 1/2 fea se va a 30 en menos de 3 jornadas.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Mulder ha vendido en SNTA y la ha liado parda.



...ha pegado un salto y al hoyo :8:


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Estoy mirando el volumen de LGND y da miedo, montones de órdenes de 100 acciones... desde la media sesión de ayer hasta ahora...
> 
> Mulder con lo que aciertas últimamente miedo me da tu pronóstico para las Arias... de dónde sacas superar el 2,80 antes del Navidad? (a parte del congreso del día 7 claro)



De los ciclos, aunque no estoy nada seguro de esto, la verdad es que en este momento veo la cosa algo fea, pero me parece factible un rebote alrededor de 2.20, aunque creo haber dicho a los máximos de noviembre, no de septiembre.


----------



## Claca (18 Nov 2009)

Mulder, ¿cómo va el partido en EEUU? ¿Las manos fuertes compran, venden?


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Metele unos cortos a Inditex.... yo sali escaldado,ahora es buen momento,ayer hizo un amago muy feo de irse para abajo y no termina de romper el 43.



Abrir cortos a dos días vista de un vencimiento del Ibex me parecen ganas de perder el dinero porque si.


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Mulder, ¿cómo va el partido en EEUU? ¿Las manos fuertes compran, venden?



Ahora mismo están vendiendo fuertemente, esto explica que el Stoxx hoy se moviera tan poco mientras el Ibex iba desbocado, fallo de Eurex aparte.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Nov 2009)

Le he sacado 30 puntos en un contrato ibex grande a la baja jajajajaja


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Abrir cortos a dos días vista de un vencimiento del Ibex me parecen ganas de perder el dinero porque si.



30 puntacos,ya veras como caiga el 11370


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Le he sacado 30 puntos en un contrato ibex grande a la baja jajajajaja



Puf ya estás enviciado... yo dentro de nada me veo igual...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Puf ya estás enviciado... yo dentro de nada me veo igual...



Esto es adrenalina pura!

Esto de ganar es la ostia jajajajajaja no me lo creo, lo logico es que me jodieran vivo como la ultima vez que abri un grande... creo que hoy no voy a tentar mas a la suerte.

Me voy a sacar al perro que se me va la mano...


----------



## Sylar (18 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me voy a sacar al perro que se me va la mano...



¿Ahora que rompe el 10.370? (hablamos del dji, ¿no?)


----------



## Claca (18 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Esto es adrenalina pura!
> 
> Esto de ganar es la ostia jajajajajaja no me lo creo, lo logico es que me jodieran vivo como la ultima vez que abri un grande... creo que hoy no voy a tentar mas a la suerte.
> 
> Me voy a sacar al perro que se me va la mano...



Felicidades! Pero mucho cuidado con los grandotes... Lo que ganas en plusvalías (¡o pérdidas!) lo pierdes en margen de maniobra, yo, aunque me los pudiera permitir , no los usaría. 

Por curiosidad, los minis del otro día ¿cuándo los cerraste?


----------



## Claca (18 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora mismo están vendiendo fuertemente, esto explica que el Stoxx hoy se moviera tan poco mientras el Ibex iba desbocado, fallo de Eurex aparte.



¿Y sigues apostando por subidas fuertes para hoy?


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Y sigues apostando por subidas fuertes para hoy?



Yo apuesto por subidas en general para la semana y que el Ibex haya roto el 12.000 aunque aun no cierre por encima es un ejemplo de que esta semana estamos subiendo.

edito: Hoy el Ibex si que parece tener ganas de cerrar por encima de 12.000, a ver que ocurre al cierre.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2009)

Que me falta aire....

AXAS
*1.96 +0.22 (12.64%)*

edito: 13,22%


----------



## Claca (18 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo apuesto por subidas en general para la semana y que el Ibex haya roto el 12.000 aunque aun no cierre por encima es un ejemplo de que esta semana estamos subiendo.
> 
> edito: Hoy el Ibex si que parece tener ganas de cerrar por encima de 12.000, a ver que ocurre al cierre.



No me extraña si tenemos en cuenta que en 6 sesiones esperas que el S&500 llegue a los 1250 : )

En el ibex el gap de hoy y un cierre por encima de los 12.000 serían una buena muestra de la fortaleza alcista, sin duda.


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> No me extraña si tenemos en cuenta que en 6 sesiones esperas que el S&500 llegue a los 1250 : )
> 
> En el ibex el gap de hoy y un cierre por encima de los 12.000 serían una buena muestra de la fortaleza alcista, sin duda.



Eso del S&P en 1250 para dentro de 6 días es solo un experimento de cortos 

Yo tampoco creo que llegue.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Felicidades! Pero mucho cuidado con los grandotes... Lo que ganas en plusvalías (¡o pérdidas!) lo pierdes en margen de maniobra, yo, aunque me los pudiera permitir , no los usaría.
> 
> Por curiosidad, los minis del otro día ¿cuándo los cerraste?



Los cortos los cerre ayer en 11950 creo


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Los cortos los cerre ayer en 11950 creo



¿Pero tu no ibas a pasear al perro para evitar tentaciones?
Ojito que se está recuperando el ibex.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Nov 2009)

Ariad se desmaya.
2,27 (-0.08) -3,40%


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Pero tu no ibas a pasear al perro para evitar tentaciones?
> Ojito que se está recuperando el ibex.



Ya volvi,no quiero perderme el guano si llega hoy :fiufiu:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

Mulder lo clavas con las ARIA

Vaya hostia que se está pegando...

Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance

Hoy seguramente cierre el GAP de 2,17 que tiene...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Nov 2009)

Voy a meterle un corto al botas,parece ser que hay fiesta

Corto en san 11.82


----------



## Sylar (18 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Voy a meterle un corto al botas,parece ser que hay fiesta





Saca al perro de la habitación, no queremos que haya heridos .


----------



## carvil (18 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Voy a meterle un corto al botas,parece ser que hay fiesta




El viernes hay OPEX



Salu2


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Voy a meterle un corto al botas,parece ser que hay fiesta



Te pierde la pasión...
No vayas a perder lo que has ganado con el contrato.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

Estoy muy mosca con la subida fake de 100 en 00 200 en 200 500 en 500....

Estoy muy cerca ya de ganar algo, me huelo caída a plomo...

Aunque igual me como un owned y vendo yo y sube hasta los 4 USD XD:::

EDITO: Parece que empiezan a entrar gacelillas con 2k de volumen... a ver si entran más y me salvan de la quema XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Nov 2009)

carvil dijo:


> El viernes hay OPEX
> 
> 
> 
> Salu2



Que es OPEX?


----------



## tarrito (18 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Estoy muy mosca con la subida fake de 100 en 00 200 en 200 500 en 500....
> 
> Estoy muy cerca ya de ganar algo, me huelo caída a plomo...
> 
> ...



Luca, te suena lo de: "Ande yo caliente ... ríase la gente" ... si le sacas pasta y consideras que es hora de cambiar de aires ...

aunque no soy el más indicado para dar consejos sobre bolsa :rolleye:


----------



## Catacrack (18 Nov 2009)

LUCA ayer solte 20k HYTM a 0,40 y hoy tenia orden de entrada a 0,36 y de momento solo me han entrado poco mas de 5k accs.

Sobre DPTR no hay mucho movimiento solte la 1/2 de la posicion a 1,03 por recomendacion de Mulder y la otra 1/2 de momento sigue abierta y en verde (compradas a 0,8783).

ARIA llevo 20k (solte 7.700accs mas arriba) y hoy estamos palmando de lo lindo. Tengo liquidez por si baja algo mas recomprar las mismas 7700accs y rebajar algo la media.


----------



## carvil (18 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Que es OPEX?




Vencimientos de futuros, options expiration.


Salu2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

Voy perdiendo ahora 181€ igual debería largarlas.. si me quedo a +0 vendo seguro.. pero como llevo unas cuantas, como se tengan que colocar de 100 en 100 voy listo!

Con lo que saque seguramente amplíe HYTM y DPTR para tradear.


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Voy perdiendo ahora 181€ igual debería largarlas.. si me quedo a +0 vendo seguro.. pero como llevo unas cuantas, como se tengan que colocar de 100 en 100 voy listo!
> 
> Con lo que saque seguramente amplíe HYTM y DPTR para tradear.



Yo de ti me olvidaría de DPTR y me buscaría algo más sólido, aunque sea para tradear, las HYTM no se como están ahora mismo.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2009)

Hasta el chicharro se apunta a despegar hoy

GSX	0.475	9.20%


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo de ti me olvidaría de DPTR y me buscaría algo más sólido, aunque sea para tradear, las HYTM no se como están ahora mismo.



Tengo que jugármela con ampliación + salir por patas cuando pueda, palmo un 47% en HYTM y DPTR...

Si las ARIA me compensaran vendía todo... pero como parece que me van a arruinar tambien XD voy listo...

De LGND puedo salir medio dignamente ahora porque amplié...


----------



## Catacrack (18 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo de ti me olvidaría de DPTR y me buscaría algo más sólido, aunque sea para tradear, las HYTM no se como están ahora mismo.



Yo si estubiera en su posicion (palmando un 40%) prefiero guardarme los papeles, de perdidos al rio.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Nov 2009)

Cerrado el corto del san en subasta 0.065 centimillos que le quito al botas,otro dia mas ganando a corto. :Baile:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo si estubiera en su posicion (palmando un 40%) prefiero guardarme los papeles, de perdidos al rio.



Pues como no llevo muchas, 3000€ de cada una... me puedo permitir el lujo de ampliar.. ahora me rebajaría bastante la media... lo que está claro es que me han arreglado las navidades XD

Desde agosto llevo +2000€ de plusvalías realizadas, puedo jugar a cerrar a +0.

Qué mamoneo cómo ponen órdenes de 100 acciones para mantener la cotización... y llevan un 80% de autocartera... otra gacela ha picado, 1400 aciones...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2009)

Subida a tope
Gasco Energy, Inc. - Google Finance

GSX	0.509	16.99%

Que día, madre mía....que día me están dando


----------



## chollero (18 Nov 2009)

que pesados con las ARIAds, como tengan un fin de año igual que el anterior, os vais a dar cuenta de que, con el pan de los hijos de los leoncios no se juega :no:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

chollero dijo:


> que pesados con las ARIAds, como tengan un fin de año igual que el anterior, os vais a dar cuenta de que, con el pan de los hijos de los leoncios no se juega :no:



Mirando lo que comenta chollero creo que largarlas con viento fresco sería una buena idea... igula nos llevamos una muy desagradable sorpresa el 7 de diciembre...


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

Hoy estamos aquí...

http://www2.marketwire.com/mw/mmframe?prid=546874&attachid=1086663


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy estamos aquí...
> 
> http://www2.marketwire.com/mw/mmframe?prid=546874&attachid=1086663



No lo entiendo... si ya ayer estuvimos en una conferencia en la que no se dijo nada... esta ¿para qué es?.

Bueno me voy al gimn... que al menos ha entrado ahora una rubita cañón :baba: y esa si me da alegrías... jajaja (no las que yo quisiera...).

Ale que ya me está entrando depresión bursátil... creo que las vacaciones llegan un poco tarde .


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

Tenemos, representación patria:

TA Partnerships - Most Interesting Projects (Presenting Companies)


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

Wataru... es una convencion para captar nuevos socios, compras de pharmas, etc.... las smallcaps presentan su zanahoria a las grandes. XDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

Fuera de LGND a +0... ahora podéis comprar que se va a ir a los 4 USD (maldición de pecata XD) la verdad que había visto -2000€ con esta acción así que me puedo dar con un canto en los dientes...


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

Muy bien hecha esa jugada, al menos recuperas el capital inicial.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Muy bien hecha esa jugada, al menos recuperas el capital inicial.



El problema es donde meterlo ahora.. a ver si me podéis aconsejar.. sobre todo mulder que lo está clavando ahora... AUY la estoy mirando...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2009)

Y el Ibex 35 superó sus miedos... los alcistas conquistan los 12.000 - 18/11/09 - 1707208 - elEconomista.es

El selectivo de la bolsa española ha logrado, tras varios días de intentos fallido, superar los 12.000 puntos al cierre, algo que no ocurría desde el pasado 11 de agosto de 2008. El Ibex 35 ha ganado un 0,35% en la sesión empujado por grandes valores como Telefónica, lo que le ha valido para colocarse en los 12.034,4 enteros.


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

AMBAC ... va a seguir subiendo.


----------



## fmc (18 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> El problema es donde meterlo ahora.. a ver si me podéis aconsejar.. sobre todo mulder que lo está clavando ahora... AUY la estoy mirando...



Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance



Jeje qué cachondo... de momento no amplío mi posición XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

Puf estoy viendo las ABK y da algo más que vértigo meterse con el Gap que llevan...


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> El problema es donde meterlo ahora.. a ver si me podéis aconsejar.. sobre todo mulder que lo está clavando ahora... AUY la estoy mirando...



¿Pero tu no querías liquidez para jugar con futuros? Es tu oportunidad, empiezas con los minis, y ya irás a por los grandes cuando tengas más experiencia.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Pero tu no querías liquidez para jugar con futuros? Es tu oportunidad, empiezas con los minis, y ya irás a por los grandes cuando tengas más experiencia.



pero con 12.000 puntos tu como vas peca corta o larga?

Tengo para 6 minis y estoy dispuesto a jugar duro XD

Otra opción es darle al botas con CFD que apalanca x4...


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

Luca, no compres nada... dejalo en liquidez... no cometas nuevos errores!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2009)

Joder, esto de pegarle al botas se está convirtiendo en moda


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, no compres nada... dejalo en liquidez... no cometas nuevos errores!!!!



Esa es una opción pero si voy palmando tengo que recuperar, o amplío en las que voy perdiendo para salir antes (como LGND) o me adentro en los minis y hago pequeñas plusvalías para salvar pérdidas de DPTR/HYTM o ambas cosas.


----------



## Sylar (18 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> pero con 12.000 puntos tu como vas peca corta o larga?
> 
> Tengo para 6 minis y estoy dispuesto a jugar duro XD
> 
> Otra opción es darle al botas con CFD que apalanca x4...



¿tú que ves mas probable, 14.000 o 10.000?
Las sectas enfrentadas de los Peponianos y los Tonuelianos te ofrecen sus tentaciones.
Yo me hice peponiano ayer. Creo que a esta juerga aún le queda recorrido. Ya no juego más al corto plazo, voy a 5 meses vista (de momento).


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Joder, esto de pegarle al botas se está convirtiendo en moda



Ojo tanto corto como largo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> ¿tú que ves mas probable, 14.000 o 10.000?
> Las sectas enfrentadas de los Peponianos y los Tonuelianos te ofrecen sus tentaciones.
> Yo me hice peponiano ayer. Creo que a esta juerga aún le queda recorrido. Ya no juego más al corto plazo, voy a 5 meses vista (de momento).



Yo veo posible lo siguiente: 12.000-12.400-11.900-¿?

Pero vamos, no entro en ningún mini hasta que venzan los que hay este viernes.


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

Puedes probar en CXM.. el suelo está próximo..... y sigo pensando que los 2.50USD en ARIAd para el viernes.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Puedes probar en CXM.. el suelo está próximo..... y sigo pensando que los 2.50USD en ARIAd para el viernes.



Se le dan muy mal las navidades.. creo que mejor la dejo en observación hasta enero.


----------



## donpepito (18 Nov 2009)

En CXM, hacen dinero tradeando todos los días... suben +5% a los pocos días... bajan... es la nueva MESa en mi cartera.... hasta que no llegue de nuevo a 1.00USD no la vendo.

Han puesto el freno en 2.25USD en el soft de los MMs - ARIAd. XD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2009)

Buenas.... 

Luca, mejores opciones para ganar pasta rápida:
-Entrar en 2.17$ en ARIAd para tradear a ver si llega a 2.50$
-Futuros...

Saludos...

Edito: para rectificar la frase: Luca, mejores opciones para ganar *o perder* pasta rápida:


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> pero con 12.000 puntos tu como vas peca corta o larga?
> 
> Tengo para 6 minis y estoy dispuesto a jugar duro XD
> 
> Otra opción es darle al botas con CFD que apalanca x4...



Cuidado con el apalancamiento que tiene más peligro que el Nasdaq...
Yo hoy he entrado larga en 12060, gran cagada porque luego ha bajado y al final ha cerrado en 12045, pero bueno, solo he comprado un mini. 

Realmente es ir arañando puntos al lateral, mira HL ha vendido un contrato grande y en un rato lo ha cerrado, 30 puntos.

Lo importante (y difícil ) es acertar la tendencia... y poner stops, claro.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cuidado con el apalancamiento que tiene más peligro que el Nasdaq...
> Yo hoy he entrado larga en 12060, gran cagada porque luego ha bajado y al final ha cerrado en 12045, pero bueno, solo he comprado un mini.
> 
> Realmente es ir arañando puntos al lateral, mira HL ha vendido un contrato grande y en un rato lo ha cerrado, 30 puntos.
> ...



A mi me ha saltado el stop en 12085... -130 puntos!!! :56: Pero bueno, en el último mes llevaba 660 a favor... ahora 530... he abierto otro corto (no tengo remedio) en 12070... por ahora le gano 25 puntos, a ver si lo puedo cerrar mañana... parece que la estrategia del vencimiento es el 12000...

Saludos...

PD: Yo por lo que veo, en los futuros tienes que cumplir 2 reglas:
-Poner stop y
-Estar delante del ordenador... porque a la mínima cambia todo el cuento... así que si un día no dispones de tiempo, ese día NO OPERES


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A mi me ha saltado el stop en 12085... -130 puntos!!! :56: Pero bueno, en el último mes llevaba 660 a favor... ahora 530... he abierto otro corto (no tengo remedio) en 12070... por ahora le gano 25 puntos, a ver si lo puedo cerrar mañana... parece que la estrategia del vencimiento es el 12000...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



Yo en el mes de noviembre llevo 589 euros de plusvalías en futuros (siempre minis) y teniendo en cuenta que juego siempre con 1 solo mini, no está mal. Todo a largo, por cierto (cuando estoy vendida me pongo muy nerviosa y en seguida tengo que cerrar la posición, no me gusta). Llevo también 404 euros de beneficio con las ENMD. 

En futuros, cuando no puedo estar delante del ordenador, pongo una orden de venta en un objetivo, y un stop loss protege-comisión o protege-bancarrota .

Vamos, que no está mal, porque estaré utilizando unos 3000 euros más o menos. El resto lo tengo en un depósito a largo plazo que no puedo tocar, llamado ARIA.

Edito: este mes tengo que contabilizar también las minusvalías de las malditas Gamesas compradas el mes anterior, unos 400 euros más o menos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo en el mes de noviembre llevo 589 euros de plusvalías en futuros (siempre minis) y teniendo en cuenta que juego siempre con 1 solo mini, no está mal. Todo a largo, por cierto (cuando estoy vendida me pongo muy nerviosa y en seguida tengo que cerrar la posición, no me gusta). Llevo también 404 euros de beneficio con las ENMD.
> 
> En futuros, cuando no puedo estar delante del ordenador, pongo una orden de venta en un objetivo, y un stop loss protege-comisión o protege-bancarrota .
> 
> Vamos, que no está mal, porque estaré utilizando unos 3000 euros más o menos. El resto lo tengo en un depósito a largo plazo que no puedo tocar, llamado ARIA.



Tenemos que montar un HF pero ya! En el mismo periodo hemos sacado más de 1000 puntos tú larga y yo corto... :8: 

Por cierto, yo juego con uno o dos minis...

Saludos...

PD: Por si alguien quiere seguir alguna estrategia, mi stop está en 12115, y el tuyo Pecata...?


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tenemos que montar un HF pero ya! En el mismo periodo hemos sacado más de 1000 puntos tú larga y yo corto... :8:
> 
> Por cierto, yo juego con uno o dos minis...
> 
> ...



Bueno yo he comprado en 12060, stop en 12000 (12005 ha sido el mínimo de hoy), objetivo de venta 12150.

Menudo pulso...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bueno yo he comprado en 12060, stop en 12000 (12005 ha sido el mínimo de hoy), objetivo de venta 12150.
> 
> Menudo pulso...



Que te parece si lo bajamos hasta 12005, vendo yo (+65 points) y luego que suba hasta 12150 (+90)? 8:

Kujire, tenemos un trabajo para tu "joistick"!!!!!


----------



## tarrito (18 Nov 2009)

Interesente Pecata y LCASC amb@s ganáis puntos al índice 
¿Cómo decidís a qué distancia poner los stop loss? ¿Es algo más o menos fijo u os guiáis según está el mercado ese día/s?

Si dentro de poco se une Luca con los minis, esto se va poner muy interesante!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

Gracias LCASC y Peca, por lo que veo creo que lo mejor es que juegue con 2 minis a la vez, uno corto y otro largo para meter intradías... no sé cuantos días lo soléis tener pero la verdad que dejarlo abierto o cerrado para la jornada siguiente si no va con Stop da bastante yuyu (aunque si juego con 2, pues voy compensando...

Seguro que hay alguna manera de optimizar eso de jugar con 2 contratos, voy a buscar si alguien tiene una estrategia con "matemáticas" detrás...


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Gracias LCASC y Peca, por lo que veo creo que lo mejor es que juegue con 2 minis a la vez, uno corto y otro largo para meter intradías... no sé cuantos días lo soléis tener pero la verdad que dejarlo abierto o cerrado para la jornada siguiente si no va con Stop da bastante yuyu (aunque si juego con 2, pues voy compensando...
> 
> Seguro que hay alguna manera de optimizar eso de jugar con 2 contratos, voy a buscar si alguien tiene una estrategia con "matemáticas" detrás...



Luca, eso no lo puedes hacer. Si tu compras a 12000, supongamos, y quieres vender otro a 12005 para ponerte corto, en ese momento estás vendiendo el primero que has comprado, y te quedas a 0.

Lo que si puedes hacer es entrar con un mini, y si lo ves claro, entrar con el siguiente.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Luca, eso no lo puedes hacer. Si tu compras a 12000, supongamos, y quieres vender otro a 12005 para ponerte corto, en ese momento estás vendiendo el primero que has comprado, y te quedas a 0.
> 
> Lo que si puedes hacer es entrar con un mini, y si lo ves claro, entrar con el siguiente.



Pues habría que estudiar tener 2 cuentas, si lo hacen de esa forma (que no tendría porqué) es porque es beneficiosa para el especulador....


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2009)

¿qué tiempo de permanencia tiene un futuro por lo general?


----------



## Kujire (18 Nov 2009)

Desde 1ms:fiufiu: hasta...... el día del vencimiento:cook:


----------



## fmc (18 Nov 2009)

y digo yo desde la ignorancia... si se quiere jugar a las dos bandas, ¿no es mejor comprar uno y en el punto que se considere como bueno para vender, vender 2 para quedarse corto? Igualmente en el mínimo se compran 2... ienso:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Desde 1ms:fiufiu: hasta...... el día del vencimiento:cook:



Que es pasado mañana... pero se puede hacer un roll-over... a ver si alguien lo explica un poco... ienso:


----------



## tarrito (18 Nov 2009)

fmc dijo:


> y digo yo desde la ignorancia... si se quiere jugar a las dos bandas, ¿no es mejor comprar uno y en el punto que se considere como bueno para vender, vender 2 para quedarse corto? Igualmente en el mínimo se compran 2... ienso:



algo así pienso yo ... compras 1, si aciertas la tendencia OK, que no se acierta ... pues vendes 2 y esperas que dure lo suficiente como para recuperar los puntos perdidos ... luego si se vuelve a errar se venden 3 y así sucesivamente!
se crea una martingala (como en el casino), lo que pasa que aquí no hay límite marcado por la mesa, el límite lo marca la cuenta corriente de cada un@


----------



## Sylar (18 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Que es pasado mañana... pero se puede hacer un roll-over... a ver si alguien lo explica un poco... ienso:



hay futuros de diversos vencimientos. Creo que suele haber en circulación 10 futuros trimestrales (MAR-JUN-SEP-DEC a 2 años y medio vista) y 2 mensuales.
La mayor liquidez está siempre en el próximo vencimiento trimestral.


----------



## tarrito (18 Nov 2009)

esta info tiene "algunos" años ... pero igualmente espero os sea útil:

Roll-Over o Cambio de Vencimiento - El Rincn del Cuidador - 23 de octubre de 2002 - GLOSARIO DE ERRORES (Punto 3)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2009)

*Futuros: Roll-over, cómo prolongar la operación más allá de la fecha de vencimiento *

Los futuros tienen una fecha de vencimiento , pasada la cual el futuro deja de existir . No son como las acciones, por ejemplo, que pueden mantenerse de forma indefinida (a no ser que la empresa quiebre). No es posible mantener un contrato de futuro más allá de su fecha de vencimiento. 

Pero sí puede mantenerse una posición equivalente de forma indefinida mediante el roll-over , que consiste en traspasar la posición al siguiente vencimiento. 

Por ejemplo, si un comprador de un futuro sobre acciones del Banco Santander, con vencimiento el 21-3-2008, quiere mantener su posición más allá del vencimiento deberá vender su futuro del vencimiento de Marzo y simultáneamente comprar otro futuro del vencimiento de Junio. Esta operación de compra y venta simultánea es el llamado roll-over. 

En el caso de alguien que mantuviera un contrato vendido sobre el Santander el roll-over consistiría en la operación contraria; recompra del futuro con vencimiento en Marzo y venta simultánea del contrato de Junio. 

El roll-over tiene que hacerse necesariamente antes de finalizar la sesión de la fecha de vencimiento, 21-3-2008 en este ejemplo. 

El roll-over puede hacerse un número ilimitado de veces, por lo que una posición en futuros puede mantenerse de forma permanente. Aunque hay que tener en cuenta que el roll-over tiene un coste, ya que cada vez que se realice hay que pagar las comisiones de la compra y las de la venta. A esto hay que añadir el diferencial de compra-venta o spread. Las posiciones de compra-venta de futuros funcionan de una forma muy similar a la de las acciones (si tiene dudas sobre el tema puede consultar este artículo ). 

Supongamos que en el momento de hacer el roll-over en el futuro de Marzo sobre el Santander la posición de compra está en 15,10 y la de venta está en 15,11. De igual forma el contrato de Junio tiene la posición de compra en 15,10 y la de venta en 15,11. El inversor / trader que mantiene un contrato de futuros comprado y quiere hacer el roll-over deberá vender el futuro de Marzo en 15,10 y comprar el de Junio en 15,11 si quiere hacer la operación de forma simultánea. Con ello habrá perdido 1 céntimo por acción, además de las comisiones de las 2 operaciones. 

Si no quiere perder este céntimo puede vender el contrato de Marzo a 15,10 y poner una orden de compra del contrato de Junio igualmente a 15,10 (o incluso a 15,09 o cualquier otro precio inferior). Pero en este caso no tiene asegurado que se vaya a realizar el roll-over, ya que podría suceder que el futuro comenzara a subir y no llegara a ejecutarse nunca la compra del futuro de Junio. La ventaja de no hacer el roll-over de forma simultánea es que si se busca el momento adecuado el roll-over puede suponer un beneficio adicional (vender Marzo a 15,10 y comprar Junio a 15,00, por ejemplo). 

El mejor momento para hacer el roll-over es en los últimos días antes del vencimiento, ya que es cuando la liquidez del siguiente contrato (Junio en este ejemplo) es mayor y los diferenciales entre compra y venta se estrechan al mínimo. Esto reduce el coste del roll-over e incluso aumenta las posibilidades de obtener un beneficio adicional en caso de que se elija esa forma de realizar el roll-over. 

Para intentar obtener ese beneficio adicional debería utilizarse alguna herramienta como el análisis técnico, con grafícos intradiarios. Para un inversor de largo plazo que está dentro de una tendencia importante creo que es preferible pagar el diferencial del roll-over que intentar ganar unos céntimos sin una estrategia clara para ello y arriesgarse a quedar fuera de la tendencia. Por supuesto, si tiene conocimientos de análisis técnico no hay ningún inconveniente en que los utilice a la hora del roll-over y obtenga un beneficio adicional. Pero probar “a ver si hay suerte” y quedarse fuera de la tendencia principal sin unas reglas claras para volver a entrar a precios superiores puede suponer un coste mucho mayor que el de pagar el diferencial de compra-venta. 

Nota: He utilizado posciones de compra-venta iguales en los vencimientos de Marzo y Junio para dar claridad al ejemplo. En la práctica hay ligeras diferencias (por ejemplo, Marzo cotizando alrededor de 15,10 en el mismo instante que Junio cotiza a 15,30). Esto es debido a que la financiación y los dividendos afectan de manera distinta a cada vencimiento. El contrato que está a punto de vencer tiene un coste de financiación casi 0 y es muy probable que la acción no vaya a repartir dividendos en los pocos días que quedan hasta el vencimiento, por lo que cotizará a precios muy similares a los de la acción. En cambio para el contrato de Junio hay que pagar una financiación de varios meses y es posible que la empresa vaya a repartir algún dividendo antes del vencimiento de Junio. 

http://www.invertirenbolsa.info/articulo_derivados_futuros_roll_over.htm

Saludos...


----------



## fmc (18 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> hay futuros de diversos vencimientos. Creo que suele haber en circulación 10 futuros trimestrales (MAR-JUN-SEP-DEC a 2 años y medio vista) y 2 mensuales.
> La mayor liquidez está siempre en el próximo vencimiento trimestral.



depende, en el IBEX puede que sea así, pero en las acciones hay más liquidez en los trimestrales...


----------



## Claca (18 Nov 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> algo así pienso yo ... compras 1, si aciertas la tendencia OK, que no se acierta ... pues vendes 2 y esperas que dure lo suficiente como para recuperar los puntos perdidos ... luego si se vuelve a errar se venden 3 y así sucesivamente!
> se crea una martingala (como en el casino), lo que pasa que aquí no hay límite marcado por la mesa, el límite lo marca la cuenta corriente de cada un@



Es un modo de hacerlo. En esta página hay un tutorial muy básico de iniciación a los futuros. Por supuesto lo pintan todo muy fácil, por eso la mayoría de la gente palma pasta en este mundillo  :

Portal financiero: FuturosIbex35

Lo más difícil de todo es controlarse a uno mismo y creo que el truco en gran parte reside en hacer las cosas bien y despacio, con poca carga, de modo que nunca pierdas los nervios y puedas cumplir siempre con tu operativa prevista. El resto es el sistema de cada cual, si no das una, no importa que tu grado de autocontrol supere el nirvana, tu cuenta seguirá en rojo.

Cuando empecé con los minis se me fue la cabeza y llegué a tener 4 o 5 contratos abiertos, era una locura total, llegaba a mover 600 - 800 euros diarios. Cabe decir que era en la época del catacrack bursátil. Peor todavía :: Pero me fue bien, apostando casi siempre a la baja.


----------



## Catacrack (18 Nov 2009)

Visto que tengo parte de mi cartera en liquidez yo tambien quiero probar los futuros, pero creo que no tengo los contratos de R4 firmados. Alquien me dice en que parte se compra/venden los minibex porque estoy algo pajaro.

Un manual no me iria mal. Thx!


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Visto que tengo parte de mi cartera en liquidez yo tambien quiero probar los futuros, pero creo que no tengo los contratos de R4 firmados. Alquien me dice en que parte se compra/venden los minibex porque estoy algo pajaro.
> 
> Un manual no me iria mal. Thx!



Derivados.
Y tienes que haber firmado el contrato de MEFF.
Luego usarlos es muy facil, eliges el que quieres (mini, grande...), pones una orden de compra o venta (según quieras ponerte corto o largo) y ya esta.
Tiene una opción de ayuda bastante clara, te lo explica todo muy bien la página de Renta4.


----------



## fmc (18 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Visto que tengo parte de mi cartera en liquidez yo tambien quiero probar los futuros, pero creo que no tengo los contratos de R4 firmados. Alquien me dice en que parte se compra/venden los minibex porque estoy algo pajaro.
> 
> Un manual no me iria mal. Thx!



Los futuros y opciones del IBEX y acciones españolas las tienes donde pone MEFF, en la ventana ya seleccionas el tipo de futuro, vencimiento, etc....


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2009)

*Dos orejas, dos*

GSX	0.489	*12.39%* 
AXAS	2.00	*14.94%*


----------



## tonuel (18 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Visto que tengo parte de mi cartera en liquidez yo tambien quiero probar los futuros, pero creo que no tengo los contratos de R4 firmados. *Alquien me dice en que parte se compra/venden los minibex porque estoy algo pajaro*.
> 
> Un manual no me iria mal. Thx!








Pruebe en la sección de derivados...








Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2009)

Han sido además los dos valores con mayor subida del día...mañana tenemos seguro gacelillas insiders reclamando su porción de pasto...

Energy - Google Finance


----------



## Sylar (18 Nov 2009)

Dow cierra a 10.426 (-12). Parece que el 10.370 aguanta.
mañana, si el dato de peticiones de paro no sale muy malo, a volar.


----------



## Mulder (18 Nov 2009)

A las buenas noches!

Pues yo no puedo decir lo mismo de mis acciones gringas hoy, NM ha terminado con un +2.86% (aunque poco antes del cierre llevaba +5%) y las AUY me han fallado hoy con un -0.23% que no es mucho pero jode ver el rojillo en tu participación, de todas formas les voy ganando a las dos.

Los leoncios del S&P han vendido hoy más de lo que me esperaba y han terminado el saldo del día en negativo pero han comprado desde las 19:00 de la tarde, además el volumen hoy también ha sido bajo, el saldo en semanal no ha pasado en ningún momento a negativo así que podemos deducir que están acumulando.

En el Ibex el volumen ha sido relativamente alto y también llevan el saldo diario en negativo, aunque en este caso el semanal también, los leoncios están vendiendo ahora que hemos llegado al 12.000, parece que no se fían mucho.


----------



## Claca (19 Nov 2009)

Buenas noches

El nikkei se la pega a base de bien, supongo que se han cansado de andarse con rodeos y buscan ya los 9500 de forma clara que eran el objetivo de caída. A ver si ahora levantan cabeza, porque llevan una temporadita que....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> El nikkei se la pega a base de bien, supongo que se han cansado de andarse con rodeos y buscan ya los 9500 de forma clara que eran el objetivo de caída. A ver si ahora levantan cabeza, porque llevan una temporadita que....



Última hora: Baja -1,55%, las 3 últimas sesiones son para verlas... y desde septiembre no levantan cabeza...

Datos para hoy:

10:30 UK - Ventas minoristas y masa monetaria M4
14:30 USA - Peticiones semanales de desempleo
14:30 CAN - Ventas minoristas e indicadores adelantados
16:00 USA - Indicadores adelantados
16:00 USA - Indicador FED de Philadelphia

Saludos.... me voy a currar!


----------



## chameleon (19 Nov 2009)

ING está a punto de caramelo señores





chameleon dijo:


> estoy siguiendo a ING muy intensamente desde hace varias semanas
> 
> creo que va a hacer un doble techo en la zona de 10.30
> tiene que cerrar gaps en 9.7 y 9.4 y luego creo que hará un intento brusco a 10.30
> ...



Ahora mismo 9.659, creo que tocará soporte HOY en zona 9,35


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2009)

A los buenos días!



chameleon dijo:


> ING está a punto de caramelo señores
> 
> Ahora mismo 9.659, creo que tocará soporte HOY en zona 9,35



En ING los leoncios están vendiendo, yo no me fio de entrar en acciones donde se ponen a soltar, ya se que en cualquier momento recompran pero lo mio es seguir tendencias.


----------



## chameleon (19 Nov 2009)

ING es una mina 
el último mes con la tontería del lateral 25% plusvalías

yo no veo que estén vendiendo, hacen lo de siempre. rompen soportes, asustan y luego recompran. se tiran arriba unos días y luego vuelven a la media
ya os contaré


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ING es una mina
> el último mes con la tontería del lateral 25% plusvalías
> 
> yo no veo que estén vendiendo, hacen lo de siempre. rompen soportes, asustan y luego recompran. se tiran arriba unos días y luego vuelven a la media
> ya os contaré



Lo que ha sido una mina es REE en los 3 últimos días


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2009)

He comprado el mini-ibex... ahora entro largo...

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

Buenos días.

Estoy mirando el ibex para hacer un intradía y la verdad es que no me atrevo XD

Así que me voy a esperar al Nasdaq...

Creo que ayer la cagué vendiendo las LGND cerraron con bastante decencia...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> He comprado el mini-ibex... ahora entro largo...
> 
> Saludos...



Yo estaba pensando meterme largo con CFD en SAN...


----------



## carvil (19 Nov 2009)

Buenos dias 


Espero un dia muy similar al de ayer, moviéndonos en un rango muy estrecho.


Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo estaba pensando meterme largo con CFD en SAN...



Si quieres probar con futuros, creo que bajaremos hasta cerrar el gap en 11960 más o menos... yo compraré otro ahí, si sigue bajando lo venderé 20-30 puntos después...

Saludos...

Edito: Comprado en 11965...


----------



## Efren (19 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Estoy mirando el ibex para hacer un intradía y la verdad es que no me atrevo XD
> 
> Así que me voy a esperar al Nasdaq...



Espero que te vaya bien, porque yo tengo la capacidad de que una vez he abierto una posición el ibex en ese momento se da la vuelta.

Ves con cuidado 8:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2009)

*PREVISIONES OCDE:
*
-PIB mundial del 2009 zona OCDE -3,5 %, +1,9% en 2010 y +2,5 % en 2011.
-PIB mundial general -1,7% en 2009, +3,4 % en 2010 y +3,7% en 2011
-PIB zona euro ve el -4 % en 2009, +0,9% en 2010 y +1,7% en 2011

Saludos...


----------



## tarrito (19 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si quieres probar con futuros, creo que bajaremos hasta cerrar el gap en 11960 más o menos... yo compraré otro ahí, si sigue bajando lo venderé 20-30 puntos después...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Edito: Comprado en 11965...



Muy buena estrategia lo de esperar a que cerrase el gap, casi casi lo clavas! :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## pyn (19 Nov 2009)

Mi primera operación con interdin.

Otro que está largo con un miniibex en 11960. Stop de pérdidas en 11910. Si llegamos ahí quizás cerremos el GAP de hace unos días que está en 11885.


----------



## Sleepwalk (19 Nov 2009)

*Atención porque los cuidadores pueden girar el mercado a la baja fácilmente*

Atención porque los cuidadores pueden girar el mercado a la baja fácilmente 

Los analistas intradía de Bolsamania.com, capitaneados por Juan Carlos Costa, nos ofrecen esta mañana un interesante comentario sobre la situación actual del mercado.

En su opinión, “las compras mantienen las subidas en la renta variable, pero el volumen de negocio es peligrosamente bajo. Nos explican que ya son cuatro sesiones consecutivas en las que el volumen de negocio del Ibex es “decreciente”. Por ejemplo, ayer el volumen fue el tercero más bajo del mes.

Por ello, afirman que las subidas de las últimas sesiones son frágiles, y que si se producen corecciones, se generará un “incremento de la volatilidad y con ello los precios deberían de correr rápido a la baja”.

En su opinión, podríamos estar ante una “cacería de cortos” por parte de los cuidadores de mercado. “El propio cierre de esos cortos estaría contribuyendo a que los precios siguiesen subiendo”, afirman.

Respecto a la situación técnica del Ibex35, consideran que ahora lo interesante será ver “cuándo serán cubiertos cada uno de los cuatro gaps alcistas que el selectivo español se ha ido dejando atrás desde que reaccionó desde la cota de soporte de los 11.200 puntos”.

En su opinión, la primera señal de alerta bajista se producirá si el Ibex35 pierde los 12.000 puntos en precios de cierre. Aunque “es el rango 11.900/11.820 puntos el nivel más importante a vigilar”, porque por debajo la situación se pondría “nerviosamente bajista”. 

Su conclusión es que no se puede descartar que los cuidadores de mercado decidan corregir “con cierta amplitud parte del tramo alcista que estamos teniendo desde los 11.200 puntos”. Por ello, recomiendan “mucha prudencia y nada de excesos de confianza”. Porque, si quisieran los cuidadores, podrían girar a la baja el mercado fácilmente. En su opinión, el mercado aguanta de momento, “pero a saber con qué intención de fondo”.

En estos momentos, el Ibex cae un 0,55%, hasta 11.968 puntos, en línea con el resto de bolsas europeas. Los futuros americanos caen ahora un 0,45%, a la espera de los datos macro que se conocerán a partir de las 14:30 en Wall Street.

Atencion porque los cuidadores pueden girar el mercado a la baja facilmente - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Atención porque los cuidadores pueden girar el mercado a la baja fácilmente
> 
> Los analistas intradía de Bolsamania.com, capitaneados por Juan Carlos Costa, nos ofrecen esta mañana un interesante comentario sobre la situación actual del mercado.
> 
> ...



Como se están volcando todos los panfletos económicos en 'prevenirnos' del gran desastre que se avecina, hoy ya he visto dos artículos con la misma temática.

Y como estos nuncan velan por los intereses de las gacelas y lo que pretenden es crear opinión lo adecuado es ponerse largo cuando salen este tipo de noticias, sobre todo si proliferan


----------



## tarrito (19 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Como se están volcando todos los panfletos económicos en 'prevenirnos' del gran desastre que se avecina, hoy ya he visto dos artículos con la misma temática.
> 
> Y como estos nuncan velan por los intereses de las gacelas y lo que pretenden es crear opinión lo adecuado es ponerse largo cuando salen este tipo de noticias, sobre todo si proliferan



Algo parecido he visto hará como hora y media en cnn+ (España), que; "el Ibex en los 12.000 está ya muy alto ... que mucho cuidado ... etc :bla: :bla:"

Ayer en el mundo.com con lo del cierre diario por encima de 12.000 ... más de lo mismo.

Y supongo que en otros muchos medios de "información" deben estar con la misma cantinela ... la verdad que eso nos debería hacer pensar ienso:


----------



## Claca (19 Nov 2009)

Buenos días a todos

Mulder, ayer, sobre los 12.100 en el ibex ¿podrías mirarme si llovió mucho papel?

La mayoría veis largos, yo soy bastante escéptico, lo que sí parece es que pronto tendremos un movimiento muy fuerte.


----------



## pyn (19 Nov 2009)

Parece que en este inicio de sesión el 11960 se ha comportando como un soporte importante. Aunque no acabo de ver el tema claro, el volumen es bastante paupérrimo y eso me da miedo, aunque creo que la referencia para el vencimiento de mañana son los 12.000.

Dicho esto, seguro que se desploma xDDD.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Parece que en este inicio de sesión el 11960 se ha comportando como un soporte importante. Aunque no acabo de ver el tema claro, el volumen es bastante paupérrimo y eso me da miedo, aunque creo que la referencia para el vencimiento de mañana son los 12.000.
> 
> Dicho esto, seguro que se desploma xDDD.



Están moviendo el árbol para el dato de las 14:30h... no sé como saldrá, pero parece que el mercado se lo tomará bien...

Saludos...


----------



## ghkghk (19 Nov 2009)

La gacela tiene hambre... ¿Qué come la gacela?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> La gacela tiene hambre... ¿Qué come la gacela?



La gacela como 2 tipos de alimentos:

a) Valores en máximos anuales (porque van a seguir subiendo)

b) Valores en mínimos anuales en corto (porque van a seguir bajando)

Básicamente la a es la gacela standar, la b es una nueva gacela que han ido creadon los medios de comunicación este año XD

Yo dentro de nada me voy a comer, así que no voy a gacelear nada en el IBEX...


----------



## tonuel (19 Nov 2009)

A desplumar a las gacelillas alcistas ahora se le llama... "mover el árbol..." 



Saludos


----------



## ghkghk (19 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> La gacela como 2 tipos de alimentos:
> 
> a) Valores en máximos anuales (porque van a seguir subiendo)
> 
> ...




Pero esta gacela (yo) es una gacela 2.0 reloaded, con amigos leones que le llevan a lejanos y verdes pastos, alejados de sus fauces. Nunca será león y jamás comerá carne, pero se mantendrá feliz en sus pastos del 8% anual. 

¿Dónde están esos pastos? No vaya a ser que huyendo de leones caigamos en arias


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pero esta gacela (yo) es una gacela 2.0 reloaded, con amigos leones que le llevan a lejanos y verdes pastos, alejados de sus fauces. Nunca será león y jamás comerá carne, pero se mantendrá feliz en sus pastos del 8% anual.
> 
> ¿Dónde están esos pastos? No vaya a ser que huyendo de leones caigamos en arias



Cualquier gacela "turbo" provista de stops a la hora de pastar suave, fresca y dulce hierba se expone a leoncios y cocos (como el de la foto XD)

Yo intentaré hoy intradías en Nasdaq, luego nos lees, en IBEX paso, no está claro ni que siba ni que baje de momento y menos con vencimiento de futuros el viernes... mejor estate quieto.


----------



## tarrito (19 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pero esta gacela (yo) es una gacela 2.0 reloaded, con amigos leones que le llevan a lejanos y verdes pastos, alejados de sus fauces. Nunca será león y jamás comerá carne, pero se mantendrá feliz en sus pastos del 8% anual.
> 
> ¿Dónde están esos pastos? No vaya a ser que huyendo de leones caigamos en arias



8% anual?? Tiene algo que ver con la familia Ruiz Mateos y 50.000 por papelito? :rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (19 Nov 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> 8% anual?? Tiene algo que ver con la familia Ruiz Mateos y 50.000 por papelito? :rolleye:




Una cosa es ser gacela y otra mantis religiosa macho!!! No, ha sido un decir, como si digo 7 ó 9%.


----------



## tarrito (19 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una cosa es ser gacela y otra mantis religiosa macho!!! No, ha sido un decir, como si digo 7 ó 9%.



jajaja, creo haberte entendido desde el principio ... 
te refierías a que prefieres ganar al año lo que se supone da un índice como el Ibex, que bien puede ser un 8% anual y pasar de acciones Nasdaq, como por ejemplo Ariad. ¿te entendí bien?

lo que pasa que hago/hacemos tiempo hasta el dato de las 14:30 y le voy sacando punta a los comentarios.

Un saludo y prósperas inversiones!


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días a todos
> 
> Mulder, ayer, sobre los 12.100 en el ibex ¿podrías mirarme si llovió mucho papel?
> 
> La mayoría veis largos, yo soy bastante escéptico, lo que sí parece es que pronto tendremos un movimiento muy fuerte.



Sorry, he tenido que irme y no he visto tu pregunta antes.

Ayer en los 12100 los leoncios compraron, luego más abajo empezaron a vender así que no creo que pretendan hacerlo caer mucho.

Claro que no sabemos que stop calzaran.


----------



## Claca (19 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Sorry, he tenido que irme y no he visto tu pregunta antes.
> 
> Ayer en los 12100 los leoncios compraron, luego más abajo empezaron a vender así que no creo que pretendan hacerlo caer mucho.
> 
> Claro que no sabemos que stop calzaran.



Gracias.

Estos días la bolsa de Japón amargaba la apertura europea. Ahora que el Nikkei ha cumplido su objetivo podría retomar las subidas, más si el S&P500 ayuda y cierra por encima de los 1010 con claridad. Nos iríamos seguro a los 1125.

De todos modos yo sigo neutral... En el caso de que tengamos sucedaneo guanil, si finalmente el movimiento resulta bajista, por debajo de los 11.860 buscaría cortos, creo que podríamos ver una corrección importante si se diera el caso. La mayoría de la gente descuenta ya que lograremos avanzar por los 12.000 con tranquilidad, sería una buena forma de desplumar a muchos.

En fin... en 15 minutos tenemos una excusa para bailar un poco. A ver cómo va.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2009)

Ataque de Pepon!!!!

*OJO importantes posibles coberturas de carteras de manos fuertes, COMPRADAS 15000 PUTS DE SAN DIC STRIKE 10.26 Y 20000 PUTS DE IBERDROLA DIC STRIKE 6.

ESTO EQUIVALE A 1.500.000 Y 2.000.000 DE ACCIONES*


----------



## Claca (19 Nov 2009)

Paro semanal en lo esperado, 505.000.


----------



## tonuel (19 Nov 2009)

Os dejo el ibex en los 11950...



a ver como me lo dejais al cierre... 


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Nov 2009)

Algo gordo estan tramando...creo que nos vamos a ir al hoyo, corto a saco :cook:


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ataque de Pepon!!!!
> 
> *OJO importantes posibles coberturas de carteras de manos fuertes, COMPRADAS 15000 PUTS DE SAN DIC STRIKE 10.26 Y 20000 PUTS DE IBERDROLA DIC STRIKE 6.
> 
> ESTO EQUIVALE A 1.500.000 Y 2.000.000 DE ACCIONES*



Buenas tardes,

Disculpa mi ignorancia. ¿Quiere esto decir que van a intentar tirar la cotización de esos valores?


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Nov 2009)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Disculpa mi ignorancia. ¿Quiere esto decir que van a intentar tirar la cotización de esos valores?



Los nuevos os ponéis cada día un nick más complicado.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Nov 2009)

Lucaaarrr, mira la acción que vendiste ayer... ¿donde quedo lo del stop profit y que haga lo que quiera...?. Ains... ::

Un saludo

Al del nick raro:

Al contrario, significa que creen que pueden subir. Creo ^__^!


----------



## Cimoc (19 Nov 2009)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Disculpa mi ignorancia. ¿Quiere esto decir que van a intentar tirar la cotización de esos valores?



http://www.meff.es/instituto/opciones/o4.4-compra_put.htm


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Al del nick raro:
> 
> Al contrario, significa que creen que pueden subir. Creo ^__^!



Si es ataque de pepón, será alcista.
Aclaración para nuevos: Pepon26 es un gurú alcista del hilo.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si es ataque de pepón, será alcista.
> Aclaración para nuevos: Pepon26 es un gurú alcista del hilo.



Ejem... es un vendedor más.


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Viva el rojillo!


----------



## Claca (19 Nov 2009)

A por el gap!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2009)

No, no, el ataque es bajista! He puesto pepon porque es una mano fuerte... ::

Hemos bajado a cerrar el gap del lunes... por cierto, estamos a punto de cerrar también el gap de ARIAd...


----------



## pyn (19 Nov 2009)

Han cerrado dos gaps, perforados los 11920 se han ido directos a cerrar el gap de los 11870. Recordad que hay un gap todavía sin cerrar mucho más abajo, si la señal bajista es clara ...


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Nov 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Han cerrado dos gaps, perforados los 11920 se han ido directos a cerrar el gap de los 11870. Recordad que hay un gap todavía sin cerrar mucho más abajo, si la señal bajista es clara ...



¿Dónde está el siguiente gap?


----------



## Catacrack (19 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ejem... es un vendedor más.



Si le hubieramos hecho caso nadariamos en la abundancia. Solo por eso se merece que se le adore como a un dios. Si en el 2010 hacemos maximos anuales y no hay guano aqui mas de uno se va a cordar de pepon hasta la tumba.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿dónde está el siguiente gap?



11580-11654


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Nov 2009)

80 puntos a corto con contraato grande,jajajajaja


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 11580-11654



:8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> :8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8:



Parece que estamos cerrando el gap en 1093 del S&P contado...

Saludos....

Edito: Felicidades Hannibal!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Nov 2009)

Ostias esto baja mas,me voy a la calle que la lio jajajajaja
No quiero saber nada hasta mañana.
Chaoooooooo

PD: Le dejo una orden de corta al san por tramos del 117 - 11,8 por si sube


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Nov 2009)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Disculpa mi ignorancia. ¿Quiere esto decir que van a intentar tirar la cotización de esos valores?



Quiere decir que están contemplando la posibilidad que esas acciones se vayan a la mierda.


----------



## carvil (19 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes 

Parece que el objetivo de OPEX en el E-mini es 1100


Salu2


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2009)

Hoy toca bajadita pero no es más que otra bear trap

Los cocos quieren comprar barato


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2009)

Indicadores adelantados peor de lo esperado....

Filadelfia mucho mejor de lo esperado...


----------



## Catacrack (19 Nov 2009)

Me estoy haciendo caquita viendo bajar las ARIA, tendriamos que haber soltado en 2,60


----------



## carvil (19 Nov 2009)

Una de brotes:


*Citigroup's hike in its 2009 year-end estimate for the S&P 500 to 1,100 and its hike in its 2010 estimate to 1,150 which may "overshoot" and jump as high as 1,250 if investors allocate more cash to mutual funds.*


Salu2


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Me estoy haciendo caquita viendo bajar las ARIA, tendriamos que haber soltado en 2,60



Ya te digo... yo estoy pensando lo mismo.
Pero ahora ya no las vendo. Que vuelvan a subir, que bajen, lo que sea. Después de tanto tiempo con ellas, no pienso soltarlas con minusvalías.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Nov 2009)

Saludos a los ilustres de este hilo:

Aqui dejo unas acciones que he estado siguiente ultimamente, deje zona euro para irme a USA.

Mi top 5:
Altria Group, Inc. - Google Finance

ING Global Equity Divid.&Premium Opp-ETF - Google Finance
PDL BioPharma Inc. - Google Finance
ProLogis - Google Finance
K-Sea Transportation Partners L.P. - Google Finance
Qwest Communications International Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Lucaaarrr, mira la acción que vendiste ayer... ¿donde quedo lo del stop profit y que haga lo que quiera...?. Ains... ::
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> ...



Hey! que va bajando!

Tiene un 80% de autocartea y de 2,20 a 1,66 la tumbaron de un plumazo ahora vete a saber qué hacen con ella... habrçia ganado 90e y corrido mucho riesgo.. (llegué a ir a -2000€ tuve que aguantar el tipo, ampliar y esperar.. voy a hacer lo mismo en HYTM)


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya te digo... yo estoy pensando lo mismo.
> Pero ahora ya no las vendo. Que vuelvan a subir, que bajen, lo que sea. Después de tanto tiempo con ellas, no pienso soltarlas con minusvalías.



Yo tenía mil a 2.17 y esas las he largado... seguramente las vuelva a recomprar hoy mismo, así no me cobran comisión de mantenimiento los de R4.

Que mal, que mal...

En el Pre con la noticia estaba a 2.48. 
Esa es mi otra opción, guardarme esos dolares para ampliar en hytm... con tan poca pasta no entro en otra.


----------



## fmc (19 Nov 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Quiere decir que están contemplando la posibilidad que esas acciones se vayan a la mierda.



Yo añadiría la coletilla de que están contemplando la posibilidad de que esas acciones se vayan a la mierda en menos de un mes :ouch:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo tenía mil a 2.17 y esas las he largado... seguramente las vuelva a recomprar hoy mismo, así no me cobran comisión de mantenimiento los de R4.
> 
> Que mal, que mal...
> 
> ...



Amplía y te sales a 0,50 ese es mi kamikaze plan 

A las Arias el pre les sienta muy mal, jartico esto de deciroslo pero el uncle scruge interno os puede...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Yo añadiría la coletilla de que están contemplando la posibilidad de que esas acciones se vayan a la mierda en menos de un mes :ouch:



Igual es un anuncio para que nos pongamos todos cortos, ellos siguen comprando, pierden el dinero de las put pero se llevan el nuestro calentito XD...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

Uf 2,15.. vendo las Arias...


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2009)

joder con aria

que desangrada


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Uf 2,15.. vendo las Arias...



En 2.11 tienen una buena parada, si es real...
Digo yo... que algún día subirán.


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2009)

Pues yo sigo pensando que la bajada de hoy no irá muy lejos, no estoy mirando el volumen ahora pero los niveles críticos están aguantando de momento.

Si los revientan lo vendo todo, aunque sea con pérdidas y me pongo corto.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> En 2.11 tienen una buena parada, si es real...
> Digo yo... que algún día subirán.



La última fué en 1,75

Contadme algo más de la notiica que no la puedo ver...

DP en las bajadas fuertes siempre está muy calladito, creo que aprovecha para descargar un poco XD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Parece que el objetivo de OPEX en el E-mini es 1100
> 
> Salu2



En el contado tiene el gap por arriba en 1109.8...


----------



## Claca (19 Nov 2009)

El ibex ha formado un hch con objetivo de caída sobre los 11800, la clavicular pasa por los 950.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

Planteandome operación suicida de entrar en Aria con más carga...


----------



## rosonero (19 Nov 2009)

Guanas tardes.

Carpatos dixit:" Ha salido un dato bueno y el otro malo, pero el de Filadelfia es mucho más considerado por el mercado. Por lo tanto balance positivo. En cualquier caso les recuerdo lo que les decía antes:

*En 2854 se va a encontrar con la media de 200 en gráfico de 30 minutos sin nocturno, puede ser el punto de rebote clave, si la pierde sin lucha cuidado que la cosa se pondría fea.*

El mínimo del día es exactamente ese, y ahora esta 14 puntos arriba. Es muy importante por tanto que veamos que esto no es una casualidad, y que este gráfico de 30 minutos SIN NOCTURNO, es el que tienen las manos fuertes encima de la mesa. Es con el que debemos trabajar."

Confiesa Mulder, eres Carpatos


----------



## Sylar (19 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Planteandome operación suicida de entrar en Aria con más carga...



Admítelo, Luca, tú no vienes aquí a cazar...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> Admítelo, Luca, tú no vienes aquí a cazar...



HOmbre, si tocaba 2,14 vendía, ha aguantado y recuperado algo.. podría hacer un intradía 2,17 2,22 no lo veo tan difícil.

Ya que tienes licencia para el coto, cuéntanos que llevas o dónde te pones a pegar tiros...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Guanas tardes.
> 
> Carpatos dixit:" Ha salido un dato bueno y el otro malo, pero el de Filadelfia es mucho más considerado por el mercado. Por lo tanto balance positivo. En cualquier caso les recuerdo lo que les decía antes:
> 
> ...



Si pone una foto con el Iphone ese nos enteraremos XD, pero si no lo es, por lo menos cárpatos lee a Mulder...


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Nov 2009)

Entre estas dos webs... ¿Porqué habrá tanta diferencia en las posiciones?

BATS Exchange
Level2StockQuotes.com - Level 2 Quotes and Charts

Luca no se... yo no me las imagino bajando de nuevo a 1.70... pero quien sabe...


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> Admítelo, Luca, tú no vienes aquí a cazar...



¿Lo dices por el chiste del oso?



> Erase una vez un cazador llamado Frank, que emocionado con su nuevo rifle, se fue a cazar Osos. Se encontró con oso de color marrón y le disparo. Erró el disparo por completo, por lo que el oso se le acercó y le dijo: "Tienes dos opciones: O te golpeo hasta la muerte o te sodomizo".
> 
> Frank decidió agacharse........ Aunque se sintió dolido por 2 semanas, rápidamente se recupero y juro venganza. Inicio otro viaje para encontrar al oso y cuando por fin lo encontró le disparo. De nuevo erró el tiro, y el oso de nuevo le dijo: "Tienes dos opciones: O te golpeo hasta la muerte o te sodomizo".
> 
> Otra vez Frank penso que era mejor perder su dignidad que su vida. Esta vez pasaron muchos meses hasta que logro recuperarse. Ultrajado, se dirigió de nuevo al bosque con una sola meta: Venganza. Logro encontrar la pista del Oso lo ubicó y le disparo, errando el tiro por tercera vez. Fue entonces que el oso, mirándolo fijo le dijo: "Admítelo Frank, tu no vienes aquí a cazar...."


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Planteandome operación suicida de entrar en Aria con más carga...



Yo de ti esperaría a ver donde cierra, si lo hace en o por encima de 2.20 sería buena señal y sería adecuado comprar.


----------



## carvil (19 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> En el contado tiene el gap por arriba en 1109.8...




Me cuadra, yo tenía como máximo alrededor de 1107-8 en el E-mini, que puede ser el pico de mañana.



Salu2


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Guanas tardes.
> 
> Carpatos dixit:" Ha salido un dato bueno y el otro malo, pero el de Filadelfia es mucho más considerado por el mercado. Por lo tanto balance positivo. En cualquier caso les recuerdo lo que les decía antes:
> 
> ...



jejeje, no, el nivel que no espero que rompan hoy es el 2845, hasta ahí aguantaría 

edito: habrá que hacerse un gráfico del Stoxx sin nocturno...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si pone una foto con el Iphone ese nos enteraremos XD, pero si no lo es, por lo menos cárpatos lee a Mulder...



Mulder es pro Gann, y Cárpatos es anti Gann. Serán mellizos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo de ti esperaría a ver donde cierra, si lo hace en o por encima de 2.20 sería buena señal y sería adecuado comprar.



Mulder AUY ha vuelto a aguantar en el soporte que tiene a 12.78, me estoy planteando pillar alguna...

Gracias por el consejo de wait and see en aria...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Me cuadra, yo tenía como máximo alrededor de 1107-8 en el E-mini.
> 
> Salu2



Hoy era uno de esos días para quedarse quietecito... con lo bien que estaba yo con mi corto desde 12070.... lo cierro y me pongo largo... :56:

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder AUY ha vuelto a aguantar en el soporte que tiene a 12.78, me estoy planteando pillar alguna...
> 
> Gracias por el consejo de wait and see en aria...



Si, pero me están dando la del pulpo en NM -8.66%, aunque aun le gano.


----------



## Sylar (19 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Lo dices por el chiste del oso?



 a sus pies.


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Mulder es pro Gann, y Cárpatos es anti Gann. Serán mellizos...



¿Como sabes que Cárpatos es anti-Gann?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, pero me están dando la del pulpo en NM -8.66%, aunque aun le gano.



A qué precio entraste en AUY? supongo que por debajo de 12,78..


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Como sabes que Cárpatos es anti-Gann?



No le pone muy bien en sus libros, no¿¿?


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> A qué precio entraste en AUY? supongo que por debajo de 12,78..



A 12.75, ahora mismo está a 12.80


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> No le pone muy bien en sus libros, no¿¿?



Pues no recuerdo que en su libro de Leonces contra gacelas se refieriera a el, igual en otro si, pero no debo tenerlo.


----------



## carvil (19 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoy era uno de esos días para quedarse quietecito... con lo bien que estaba yo con mi corto desde 12070.... lo cierro y me pongo largo... :56:
> 
> Saludos...




Para mí era impecable, lo único discutible era el poco recorrido al alza.


Salu2


----------



## fmc (19 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Igual es un anuncio para que nos pongamos todos cortos, ellos siguen comprando, pierden el dinero de las put pero se llevan el nuestro calentito XD...



Pues no sé, desde luego la jugada les ha costado unos 100.000 euretes.... aunque depende de los beneficios que saquen de engañar al personal.... yo desde luego espero que no sea un engaño, que llevo unos puts del SAN de 11.19 y 11.65, y me vendría bastante bien que los que han comprado de 10.26 se pusieran "in the money" : Por lo pronto, con el IBEX por encima de 12000 había pensado en quitármelos de encima y creo que los voy a aguantar algo más 

Por cierto, han comprado otros 5000, de 10.26 también, aunque viéndolo por otro lado no sé si pudiera tener algo que ver con el vencimiento de mañana.... que sea un roll-over de alguna cobertura.... ienso:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no recuerdo que en su libro de Leonces contra gacelas se refieriera a el, igual en otro si, pero no debo tenerlo.



En leones aparece, le dedica un apartado en un capítulo, viene en el índice.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

Wataru el pasado año HYTM subió un 50% tras anunciar un nuevo CEO el 21 de noviembre, has leído algo por ahí sobr posibles cambios? creo que no va a pasar de 0,35 de momento...


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2009)

Luca... no estaba por aquí... shake the tree, my friend!

Siempre ocurre lo mismo,,,, noticias buenas, unos días en los cielos y de vuelta a probar soportes... de tanto ver lo mismo... alguna vez... cambiaran el plan. XDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca... no estaba por aquí... shake the tree, my friend!
> 
> Siempre ocurre lo mismo,,,, noticias buenas, unos días en los cielos y de vuelta a probar soportes... de tanto ver lo mismo... alguna vez... cambiaran el plan. XDDD



Lo que van a cambiar de accionistas como sigan así


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2009)

Seguro que tienen hecho el trazado... la prox semana subida hasta el 7-12-09 lunes en premarket, luego venderán ... aunque el 11/12 hay noticias.. de nuevo del RIDA TRIAL.

No me voy a quedar con ellas en navidad.


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2009)

En GTXi se han cansado de vender, poco negociado hoy ... he leído que hay 84% del float en posis cortas.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wataru el pasado año HYTM subió un 50% tras anunciar un nuevo CEO el 21 de noviembre, has leído algo por ahí sobr posibles cambios? creo que no va a pasar de 0,35 de momento...



Le tenía puesta una orden a 0.351, pero la he quitado... no hay volumen. Quiero ver que hace cuando entre un poco.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Seguro que tienen hecho el trazado... la prox semana subida hasta el 7-12-09 lunes en premarket, luego venderán ... aunque el 11/12 hay noticias.. de nuevo del RIDA TRIAL.
> 
> No me voy a quedar con ellas en navidad.



Desde el 2000 hasta hoy Aria se la ha pegado en todas sus navidades.

Sólo en 1999 empezó a despegar hasta los 42 USD XD desde unos 2,80 el 31 de Dic de 1999....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En GTXi se han cansado de vender, poco negociado hoy ... he leído que hay 84% del float en posis cortas.



Cuando vencen esos cortos?


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2009)

Si, pero fue en el comienzo de la BUBBLE de las BIOTECHs ... del 2000... si te fijas... la mayoria de ellas (oncología)... en marzo 2000 ... hicieron max historicos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Le tenía puesta una orden a 0.351, pero la he quitado... no hay volumen. Quiero ver que hace cuando entre un poco.



Suele ser lo que pasa justo antes de un subidón, a ver si nos preparan algo.


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2009)

<table style="border: 1px solid rgb(204, 204, 204);" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="style12" bgcolor="#eeeeee" width="250">* Gtx Inc. *​</td> <td class="style12" align="right">$ 3.23​</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="style12" bgcolor="#eeeeee">* GTXI *​</td> <td class="style12" align="right">-0.10 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table style="border: 1px solid rgb(204, 204, 204);" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td class="style12" bgcolor="#eeeeee" width="250">Short Interest (Shares Short)​</td> <td class="style12" align="right" bgcolor="#ccffcc">8,383,500 </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="style12" bgcolor="#eeeeee">Days To Cover (Short Interest Ratio)​</td> <td class="style12" align="right" bgcolor="#ccffcc">8.6 </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="style12" bgcolor="#eeeeee">Short Percent of Float​</td> <td class="style12" align="right" bgcolor="#ccffcc">82.84 % </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="style12" bgcolor="#eeeeee">Short Interest - Prior​</td> <td class="style12" align="right" bgcolor="#ccffcc">7,396,300 </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="style12" bgcolor="#eeeeee">Short % Increase / Decrease​</td> <td class="style12" align="right" bgcolor="#ccffcc">13.35 % </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="style12" bgcolor="#eeeeee">Short Squeeze Ranking™​</td> <td class="style12" align="right" bgcolor="#ccffcc">-559</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, pero fue en el comienzo de la BUBBLE de las BIOTECHs ... del 2000... si te fijas... la mayoria de ellas (oncología)... en marzo 2000 ... hicieron max historicos.



Exacto, antes del boom hizo máximo en 2,80, que curiosamente, hemos tocado 3 veces este año.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> <table style="border: 1px solid rgb(204, 204, 204);" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="style12" bgcolor="#eeeeee" width="250">* Gtx Inc. *​</td> <td class="style12" align="right">$ 3.23​</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="style12" bgcolor="#eeeeee">* GTXI *​</td> <td class="style12" align="right">-0.10 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table style="border: 1px solid rgb(204, 204, 204);" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td class="style12" bgcolor="#eeeeee" width="250">Short Interest (Shares Short)​</td> <td class="style12" align="right" bgcolor="#ccffcc">8,383,500 </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="style12" bgcolor="#eeeeee">Days To Cover (Short Interest Ratio)​</td> <td class="style12" align="right" bgcolor="#ccffcc">8.6 </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="style12" bgcolor="#eeeeee">Short Percent of Float​</td> <td class="style12" align="right" bgcolor="#ccffcc">82.84 % </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="style12" bgcolor="#eeeeee">Short Interest - Prior​</td> <td class="style12" align="right" bgcolor="#ccffcc">7,396,300 </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="style12" bgcolor="#eeeeee">Short % Increase / Decrease​</td> <td class="style12" align="right" bgcolor="#ccffcc">13.35 % </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="style12" bgcolor="#eeeeee">Short Squeeze Ranking™​</td> <td class="style12" align="right" bgcolor="#ccffcc">-559</td></tr></tbody></table>




De dónde sacas esto ratios?


----------



## Kujire (19 Nov 2009)

*PEPÓN PEPÓN saluda al campeón!!!!*​
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL​


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2009)

Hemos tenido movimientos en los fondos, pero los que han vendido, han sido por conflictos con el CEO... nadie descarta que subamos como un rocket.... ahí estamos. ;]


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hemos tenido movimientos en los fondos, pero los que han vendido, han sido por conflictos con el CEO... nadie descarta que subamos como un rocket.... ahí estamos. ;]



Hombre, 2,80 valor clave, eso lo saben todos los fondos, agencias, analistos y burbuja.info, hasta que no esté más de 35 min en 2,80 no tendremos subidilla y ya veremos si subidón...

Le veo menos enamorado de sus ARIAS, no se estará volviendo Lucanero verdad?


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2009)

DRYSHIP... una vez recuperemos.. se va a los 7.50 USD directo!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Nov 2009)

Madre mía, un complot para darle el hachazo a ARIAd :8: Y el yate...? Y el bañador que se compró Pecata...? Espero que guardara el ticket... 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2009)

Nada... es para que el sentimiento contrario... surta efecto XDDDDDDDD siempre nos ha ido bien... XDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Madre mía, un complot para darle el hachazo a ARIAd :8: Y el yate...? Y el bañador que se compró Pecata...? Espero que guardara el ticket...
> 
> Saludos...



"No es país para yates "


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> *PEPÓN PEPÓN saluda al campeón!!!!*​
> SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL​



Kujiré espera un poco que venzan los cortos....


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2009)

Nada.. olvidaremos que si hubiese vendido las "DOS VECES" del subidón... tendría otros 300k de plusv....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Nada.. olvidaremos que si hubiese vendido las "DOS VECES" del subidón... tendría otros 300k de plusv....



Claro, lo hacen para cuando llegue la 3ª vendas y entonces se piren a 10 USD XD


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2009)

Kujire... mis temores al respecto con VPHM... se están cumpliendo... la concesión de la versión "generica" de su medicamento, ha causado un daño irreparable.... las has vendido?

Yo salí en 7.2xUSD luego subieron a los 9.xxUSD


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2009)

Luca las AUY ya han remotando a 12.93 ¿has entrado?

Y las Arias ya están a punto de superar los 2.20 de nuevo, o eso parece.


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2009)

Si, Luca... es muy gratificante -resignación- pensar siempre eso... pero la realidad es +sencilla... siempre hacen lo mismo, los muy jop....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Luca las AUY ya han remotando a 12.93 ¿has entrado?
> 
> Y las Arias ya están a punto de superar los 2.20 de nuevo, o eso parece.



No, no he entrado en nada... hoy creo que voy a dejar pasar el guano...

La he estudiado un poco y creo que es mejor esperar al Dividendo para entrar.


----------



## rosonero (19 Nov 2009)

Joer con Carpatos!!! La ha clavado, por ahora.

*En 2854 se va a encontrar con la media de 200 en gráfico de 30 minutos sin nocturno, puede ser el punto de rebote clave, si la pierde sin lucha cuidado que la cosa se pondría fea.*

¿Habrá cucharón'? ienso:


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2009)

Los leoncios del Ibex han comprado un buen paquetón para largos un poco antes de las 17:00 y han dejado el saldo del día casi en positivo, parece que ya nos vamos preparando para el vencimiento.


----------



## ddddd (19 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En GTXi se han cansado de vender, poco negociado hoy ... he leído que hay 84% del float en posis cortas.



¿Cuál crees que será el futuro de GTXI a corto plazo y a medio?

Me quede comprado a 3,52 esperando un pequeño rebote, pero tampoco me urge mucha prisa.

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2009)

Sigo pensando que los rumores de la reunión con la FDA... principios de DICIEMBRE. -aparentemente- darán alas a la cot..... te lo digo por experencia con otra que llevé en su momento DSCO... la llevaron a 0.33USD y ha recuperado hasta los 1.20USD .... luego ha ido retrocediendo.... yo las pienso vender en 8.00USD si llegan.


----------



## ddddd (19 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Sigo pensando que los rumores de la reunión con la FDA... principios de DICIEMBRE. -aparentemente- darán alas a la cot..... te lo digo por experencia con otra que llevé en su momento DSCO... la llevaron a 0.33USD y ha recuperado hasta los 1.20USD .... luego ha ido retrocediendo.... yo las pienso vender en 8.00USD si llegan.



Ojalá lleguen. Yo incluso me conformo con un poquito menos 

Saludos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Nov 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> *PEPÓN PEPÓN saluda al campeón!!!!*​
> SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL​



Creo que un oso esta sodomizando a pepon juasjuasjuasjuas


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2009)

Normalmente, recuperan el precio de antes de la caída... teniendo en cuenta, que tienen un medicamento en el mercado, con ingresos desmostrables.

Creo que tienen mucha presión con los cortos... en el momento que cierren... veremos un spike tremendo!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Nov 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Cuál crees que será el futuro de GTXI a corto plazo y a medio?
> 
> Me quede comprado a 3,52 esperando un pequeño rebote, pero tampoco me urge mucha prisa.
> 
> Saludos.



GTXi dio unas perdidas de escandalo en el 3T.
Todavia no tiene suelo,ni soportes ni ostias,a saber hasta donde la bajaran.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Nov 2009)

Jur las AUY recuperan parece que me equivoqué Mulder....

De buena me libré en LGND... menos mal que vendí..


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Jur las AUY recuperan parece que me equivoqué Mulder....
> 
> De buena me libré en LGND... menos mal que vendí..



Pues si, parece que ya están cerca del verde, pero las otras aun me llevan por la calle de la amargura


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Madre mía, un complot para darle el hachazo a ARIAd :8: Y el yate...? Y el bañador que se compró Pecata...? Espero que guardara el ticket...
> 
> Saludos...



Están bajando a saco, y eso que nadie habiamos hablado de yates estos días... que desastre, se me va a pasar de moda el bikini.

Y respecto al IBEX, yo creo que mañana estaré quietecita. No sé que están tramando, si esta bajada es falsa y luego subirán o si es la definitiva. Hasta no verlo claro me quedo fuera.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2009)

El guarribex lo tengo en cuarentena. De la única de las tres acciones que sostienen el cotarro , de la única que me fío es del BBVA...


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2009)

PM, están tomando beneficios desde los 1.71 USD de hace unos 10 días, hemos subido +50% (10-11-2009) otro día para enmarcar -spike 2.63 USD- siempre que hacen MIN+50% toca caídita de nuevo.

Los MMs siempre suben la cot, cuando vienen noticias importantes -ASH 7DIC- casualmente lunes, igual que el caso HGSI.. Pre-market +246% .... quizás esta vez la suerte está de nuestra parte... o nooooo????? ;]


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2009)

Pues mis AUY acaban de llegar al verde, a ver si lo mantienen, ahora lo que me preocupa es que la otra que llevo también se ponga en verde, pero eso ya lo veo más dificil.


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2009)

El otro día me acorde de esto:

*
Numerosos ricos españoles, pillados en una pequeña biotecnológica canadiense que “iba a dar un pelotazo”*

Numerosos ricos espaoles, pillados en una pequea biotecnolgica canadiense que iba a dar un pelotazo - cotizalia.com

y ahora está cotizando (new name) en OTC a solo.......................

http://www.google.com/finance?q=blus

Otro prenda ITALIANO como CEO... por qué siempre tengo sospechas de "SCAMs" cuando hay tipos italianos ,,, CTIC...;]


----------



## tonuel (19 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Si le hubieramos hecho caso nadariamos en la abundancia. Solo por eso se merece que se le adore como a un dios. Si en el 2010 hacemos maximos anuales y no hay guano aqui mas de uno se va a cordar de pepon hasta la tumba.




En *octubre* de *2007* pepon26 vaticinó que el ibex llegaria a los *17.000*... 





sobran más comentarios... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2009)

Luca, te has perdido un buen pelotazo:

Yamana Gold Inc. (USA) - Google Finance

Ha llegado a perder más del 2% hoy.


----------



## bertok (19 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Me estoy haciendo caquita viendo bajar las ARIA, tendriamos que haber soltado en 2,60



Las acciones del Nasdaq suelen dar pocas oportunidades.

ARIAd ya ha dado 2 oportunidades.


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> En *octubre* de *2007* pepon26 vaticinó que el ibex llegaria a los *17.000*...
> 
> sobran más comentarios...



Si no dijo para cuando la afirmación sigue siendo válida


----------



## LOLO08 (19 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si no dijo para cuando la afirmación sigue siendo válida



De lo que casi, casi podemos estar seguros es de que algún dia llegará. Otra cosa es que lo veamos

edito: largo en Gamesa y en chicharrillos varios del continuo...juas..


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> DRYSHIP... una vez recuperemos.. se va a los 7.50 USD directo!!!



Estás ,metido en dryship?


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2009)

No, solo sugiero que ahora es buen momento... hasta los 7.50USD como objetivo a corto plazo.


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2009)

Dejarán cerrar ARIAd en 2.20USD ... o venderán las accs ripeadas a los pobres en 2.13USD.... ?????


----------



## tonuel (19 Nov 2009)

Bueno gacelas...


tengo aquí una gran colección de owneds para los alcistas... por favor vayan recogiendo cada uno el que le corresponda... y no se me amontonen que hay para todos... 






Saludos


----------



## bertok (19 Nov 2009)

Hamijos, si observais el grafico diario del Stock, podreis observar que huele a GUANO que alimenta.
Los minimos de hoy marcan el punto de no retorno. Lleva cerca de 2 meses dibujando una pauta de vuelta a la subida estratosferica que se ha marcado.

Creo que va siendo hora de preparan la guadaña ....


----------



## donpepito (19 Nov 2009)

Acabo de meterle un paquete en ARIAd... que van a fliparlo!!! XDDDDDDDD


----------



## percebo (19 Nov 2009)

percebo dijo:


> Bueno, por si le sirve a alguien a mi forma de ver estan colocando papel en el S&P durante todo el día, igual que ayer, subidas lentas con caidas mas o menos bruscas para recuperar muy poco a poco la posicion anterior, que quiere decir que estan (segun me parece) colocando papel, yo apostaria por que dejen caer el S&P al final de hoy o a la apertura de mañana (no hablo de guano).
> 
> Un saludo.



Me puedo apuntar un minipunto?, por cierto siguen colocando papel en el S&P (o eso creo yo), de todas maneras no me he podido comer nada, todo el dia pillado con el curro, en fin, enhorabuena a los agraciados y suerte para la otra a los que no.

Ya puestos, doble o nada, mañana apertura del S&P con subidita y a seguir colocando papelon.

Waiting for the Nelsons.


----------



## Sylar (19 Nov 2009)

Aquí seguimos, aferrados al evangelio peponiano. Me parece que mi carrera de gacela en el dow va a ser breve y nerviosa, pero como dije hasta los 10.100 aguanto.
Tonuel cosechó todos esos owned vendiendo el ibex a 9.xxx? Debió ser doloroso.
Ahora llega la mano de dios a maquillar el final del partido.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No, solo sugiero que ahora es buen momento... hasta los 7.50USD como objetivo a corto plazo.



A mi me la pone morcillona a L/P.

Has visto este fondo¿?

ING Global Equity Divid.&Premium Opp-ETF - Google Finance

Estás las llevo a 12 bucks.

ProLogis - Google Finance

Investigar un poco sobre la compa´ñía que es acojonante.


----------



## tonuel (19 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> Aquí seguimos, aferrados al evangelio peponiano. Me parece que mi carrera de gacela en el dow va a ser breve y nerviosa, pero como dije hasta los 10.100 aguanto.
> Tonuel cosechó todos esos owned vendiendo el ibex a 9.xxx? Debió ser doloroso.
> Ahora llega la mano de dios a maquillar el final del partido.




Yo lo único que he cosechado todo este tiempo son latunes y galletas...


No quiero quedarme sin provisiones para cuando vengan las hostias... las caidas diarias del 20-50% os van a dejar el ojete que ni con vaselina...







Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2009)

Bueno esta vez no hubo suerte, ni buenos toros

*Silencio tras aviso*

GSX	0.478	*-3.74%	*
AXAS	2.06	*3.00%*


----------



## Kujire (19 Nov 2009)

*Breaking News ... DELL*

*DELL* ....._peor de lo esperado
_
TOMA TECH

TOMA TIM

TOMA BROTES VERDES!!!!!​


----------



## chollero (19 Nov 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> *DELL* ....._peor de lo esperado
> _
> TOMA TECH
> 
> ...



perdone usted esa foto es suya? tiene algun significado?


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2009)

5,5 millones de acciones en after hours para DELL

wooooo


----------



## Stuyvesant (19 Nov 2009)

Os lo dije.


<div align="center">




</div>


----------



## carvil (19 Nov 2009)

Buenas noches 

Otro brote:


Dell Inc Reports Q3 $0.23 v $0.28e, R $12.9B v $13.2Be - Q3 gross margin 17.3% v 18.8% y/y - Q3 operating income margin 4.4% v 6.7% y/y - Q3 Large Enterprise revenue was $3.4B, +4% q/q, though down 23% y/y


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2009)

El volumen en el S&P hoy ha sido brutal y altísimo, pero se ha dividido en tres partes:

- Dos ventas de unos 24.000 contratos cada una hacia el final de las 15 horas , alrededor del 1097 y 1093.
- Una compra de unos 40.000 contratos a 2 minutos del cierre en 1093

Saldo ligerísimamente negativo, pero con la variación de que la compra se ha hecho en un solo bloque. El saldo de la semana queda en positivo.

Yo creo que aun no nos toca bajar, de todas formas el dia 25 de noviembre va a ser muy importante, ese dia tendremos un cambio de tendencia acusado, en principio no se cual será la dirección, pero me inclino por subidas hasta ese dia y giro brusco a la baja.

Es muy probable que este mes hagamos el máximo del año.


----------



## bertok (19 Nov 2009)

Yo creo que ya se ha hecho el maximo.

A mi parece que el grafico diario del Stock es bastante claro


----------



## Mulder (19 Nov 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Yo creo que ya se ha hecho el maximo.
> 
> A mi parece que el grafico diario del Stock es bastante claro



A mi no me cuadra el máximo actual del Stoxx, es un número muy raro y feo, los máximos que duran suelen ser números bonitos y redondos. Por otra parte el máximo debería estar en 3184 o muy cerca que es el 50% de la caida hasta marzo de 2008, aunque no creo que este año lleguemos ahí pero si al 30XX.

Llegar cerca del 50% y tocarlo es algo que respetan hasta los chicharros del Ibex.

De momento no veo ningún impedimento para llegar hasta el 50% salvo el perroflautismo del Stoxx.


----------



## carvil (19 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi no me cuadra el máximo actual del Stoxx, es un número muy raro y feo, los máximos que duran suelen ser números bonitos y redondos. Por otra parte el máximo debería estar en 3184 o muy cerca que es el 50% de la caida hasta marzo de 2008, aunque no creo que este año lleguemos ahí pero si al 30XX.
> 
> Llegar cerca del 50% y tocarlo es algo que respetan hasta los chicharros del Ibex.
> 
> De momento no veo ningún impedimento para llegar hasta el 50% salvo el perroflautismo del Stoxx.




Yo tambien pienso que en el E-mini debemos hacer un techo más consistente, pero no queda mucho tiempo :fiufiu:


Salu2


----------



## bertok (19 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi no me cuadra el máximo actual del Stoxx, es un número muy raro y feo, los máximos que duran suelen ser números bonitos y redondos. Por otra parte el máximo debería estar en 3184 o muy cerca que es el 50% de la caida hasta marzo de 2008, aunque no creo que este año lleguemos ahí pero si al 30XX.
> 
> Llegar cerca del 50% y tocarlo es algo que respetan hasta los chicharros del Ibex.
> 
> De momento no veo ningún impedimento para llegar hasta el 50% salvo el perroflautismo del Stoxx.



¿Que opinion te merece el grafico diario del Stock?.

¿No te parece una expansion clara que podria derivarse en un diamante? Ya me precipite el mes pasado en su formacion pero cada vez parece mas clara.

Me parece una distribucion en toda regla y y el tiempo que se ha tomado para realizarla se ajusta a la dimension de la subida que hemos visto desde marzo.


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2009)

bertok dijo:


> ¿Que opinion te merece el grafico diario del Stock?.
> 
> ¿No te parece una expansion clara que podria derivarse en un diamante? Ya me precipite el mes pasado en su formacion pero cada vez parece mas clara.
> 
> Me parece una distribucion en toda regla y y el tiempo que se ha tomado para realizarla se ajusta a la dimension de la subida que hemos visto desde marzo.



Podría ser, pero no entiendo porque en el Stoxx ocurre y no en el resto de índices, eso no tiene mucho sentido y no creo que el Stoxx vaya por libre, lo que yo creo es que es más moderado que los demás, tanto en el Ibex, S&P y Dow hemos hecho máximos pero no nos hemos ido mucho más lejos de esos máximos, así que yo creo que el Stoxx está diciendo que tocará subir pero aun no es el momento aunque los demás tengan prisas, aunque luego no prospere la cosa.


----------



## pyn (20 Nov 2009)

Buenos días,
el ibex ha cerrado el gap muy rápido y ha salido disparado hacia arriba. Tenemos un gap por arriba sin cerrar 12.055-12.025 y otro por abajo. Mi reoría conspiranoica es que hoy, por ser vencimiento de futuros, cerraremos el gap por arriba. Dejando para la semana que viene y posteriores la bajada a cerrar el otro gap 11580.


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2009)

bertok dijo:


> *Yo creo que ya se ha hecho el maximo*.
> 
> A mi parece que el grafico diario del Stock es bastante claro




No vayamos jodiendo que aún es pronto... 

y yo con estos pelos... :ouch:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Nov 2009)

Buenos dias hamijos.

Mulder me arrepiento un poquito de no haber entrado en AUY ayer.. a ver qué tal lo hace hoy... pero menos mla que vendí las LGND...(Y eso que Wata me puso un poco los dientes largos por no haber esperado...) acertar un día antes que cae tampoco está mal...

Hoy creo que volveré a hacer de espectador.. tengo que resolver otra biopillada y una petropillada, así que me estoy centrando en amplíar como un campeón para poder salir a toda leche... pero claro no es fácil elegir el momento, ni tengo mucho capital para hacerlo por tramos...

En mi opinión tendremos semiguano hasta el viernes el el Ibex pero no es el definitivo, seguramente tengamos una "nueva y roja navidad" XD

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (20 Nov 2009)

Buenos días.

Ayer, paramos la hemorragia en ARIAd... hoy vamos a "manipular" una buena subida, por descontado!

Patent Docs: Amicus Briefs in Ariad v. Eli Lilly: Professor Christopher Holman


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos días,
> el ibex ha cerrado el gap muy rápido y ha salido disparado hacia arriba. Tenemos un gap por arriba sin cerrar 12.055-12.025 y otro por abajo. Mi reoría conspiranoica es que hoy, por ser vencimiento de futuros, cerraremos el gap por arriba. Dejando para la semana que viene y posteriores la bajada a cerrar el otro gap 11580.



Hoy no lo ha cerrado. Seguimos teniendo 11846-11872...

Saludos... y buenos días!


----------



## pyn (20 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoy no lo ha cerrado. Seguimos teniendo 11846-11872...
> 
> Saludos... y buenos días!



Perdón, pero siempre hablo del mini-ibex. Y ese sí lo ha cerrado.


----------



## donpepito (20 Nov 2009)

Alguien está buscando nuevo "avatar"

CUSTOM for BURBUJA.INFO --TENDENCIA ALCISTA-


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2009)

menudo julapa... ::


Saludos :XX:


----------



## donpepito (20 Nov 2009)

Si, a nuestro amigo le gustan mucho los "toros" alcistas. XDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Perdón, pero siempre hablo del mini-ibex. Y ese sí lo ha cerrado.



De acuerdo entonces... yo los gaps siempre los miro en el contado... aclarado!

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2009)

A los buenos días!

Parece que el volumen comprador en el S&P ha hecho su efecto hoy, de todas formas no era dificil prevenirlo siendo el dia que es. Ojo que en esta ocasión no creo que bajemos cuando pase el vencimiento.

Yo recomendaría a los que estén largos ajustar el stop simplemente y si salta mala suerte, pero en principio las bajadas para la semana que viene solo deberían ser sustos y barridas.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Nov 2009)

A que hora son los vencimientos del ibex?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Nov 2009)

A ver si alguien más ve similitudes, pongo esto porque me he acordado de los "agujeros" en la cotización de los que habla Mulder al verlo:







Es el ibex los últimos días y los últimos años, se parece bastante, la verdad es que es curioso, si en diario se resuelve alcista probablemente en anual se resuelve también alcista y viceversa.

Que nadie se lo tome muy en serio.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> A que hora son los vencimientos del ibex?



A las 12:00h los del Stoxx
A las 13:00h los del DAX
A las 16:45h los del Ibex

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Es el ibex los últimos días y los últimos años, se parece bastante, la verdad es que es curioso, si en diario se resuelve alcista probablemente en anual se resuelve también alcista y viceversa.
> 
> Que nadie se lo tome muy en serio.



La bolsa es fractal, pautas que se ven a largo plazo pueden repetirse perfectamente en el corto y viceversa. Realmente la historia siempre se repite y las bolsas no son ajenas a esto, por eso digo siempre, entre otras razones, que antes de entrar en algo se mire a largo plazo, lo más largo posible.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2009)

Hasta el rabo todo es toro 

y de guano nada de nada


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2009)

Los futuros del mini y del grande con vencimiento DICIEMBRE, cotizan prácticamente en el mismo valor que el vencimiento NOVIEMBRE... el que no quiera jugar con la presión de las 16:45h que se meta en el de diciembre... 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2009)

Hace unos días dije que pondría por aquí los resultados de una idea que se me había ocurrido para una estadística, pues bien aquí la traigo.

Se trata de obtener los meses de máximo y mínimo tras un año que sea igual que este con mínimo en marzo y máximo en noviembre, aun nos queda pasar diciembre para saber seguro si noviembre será el mes de máximo de este año, pero como es poco tiempo ya podemos empezar a especular con lo que ocurrirá el año que viene:

Pondré los años igual que este y luego lo que ocurrió el siguiente año:

1925 -> 2009

LOW: 1926-03
HIGH: 1926-08
---
1935 -> 2009

LOW: 1936-01
HIGH: 1936-11
---
1938 -> 2009

LOW: 1938-03
HIGH: 1938-11
---
1980 -> 2009

LOW: 1981-09
HIGH: 1981-04
---

Resumen:

- En dos ocasiones se hizo mínimo en marzo y máximo en noviembre.
- El resto de mínimos fue en enero y septiembre.
- El resto de máximos fue en abril y agosto.

Aunque hay poco donde rascar, parece que lo más probable para 2010 sea hacer un mínimo en marzo y un máximo en noviembre.

Alargando un poco la mano podríamos decir que el mínimo se hará entre enero y septiembre. El máximo entre abril y noviembre.

Por lo tanto la estadística indica como más probable un año alcista para 2010.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A las 12:00h los del Stoxx
> A las 13:00h los del DAX
> A las 16:45h los del Ibex
> 
> Saludos...



Tengo 2 minis corto abierto,alguna recomendación?


----------



## ghkghk (20 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hace unos días dije que pondría por aquí los resultados de una idea que se me había ocurrido para una estadística, pues bien aquí la traigo.
> 
> Se trata de obtener los meses de máximo y mínimo tras un año que sea igual que este con mínimo en marzo y máximo en noviembre, aun nos queda pasar diciembre para saber seguro si noviembre será el mes de máximo de este año, pero como es poco tiempo ya podemos empezar a especular con lo que ocurrirá el año que viene:
> 
> ...




¿No crees que el espectro es un poco reducido para sacar conclusiones?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tengo 2 minis corto abierto,alguna recomendación?



Entiendo que es vencimiento NOVIEMBRE... Estando tan cerca de la hora... o cerrarlos con dignidad o roll-over hacia diciembre... una corrección mediana está cerca... todo depende del "dolor que puedas soportar"...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Entiendo que es vencimiento NOVIEMBRE... Estando tan cerca de la hora... o cerrarlos con dignidad o roll-over hacia diciembre... una corrección mediana está cerca... todo depende del "dolor que puedas soportar"...



El dolor es minimo,yo creoq ue tendremos mas guano cuando pasen el vencimiento...


----------



## BILU (20 Nov 2009)

Hola amigoh inversoreh!!! Que tal llevan sus ariad?? Ya je han comprado los yateh???
Ah!! y no se les olvide el título de este post...:XX:


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿No crees que el espectro es un poco reducido para sacar conclusiones?



Se usan datos desde 1896 del Dow Jones, ya especifico que hay pocos datos en el resumen para sacar conclusiones, pero aun así me parece adecuado mirarlo, algunos años que se analizan fueron casualmente post-crisis y eso hace que aunque la estadística tenga poco muestreo sea significativa.


----------



## fmc (20 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Se usan datos desde 1896 del Dow Jones, ya especifico que hay pocos datos en el resumen para sacar conclusiones, pero aun así me parece adecuado mirarlo, algunos años que se analizan fueron casualmente post-crisis y eso hace que aunque la estadística tenga poco muestreo sea significativa.



Este año es pre-crisis, no post-crisis


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2009)

BILU dijo:


> Hola amigoh inversoreh!!! Que tal llevan sus ariad?? Ya je han comprado los yateh???
> Ah!! y no se les olvide el título de este post...:XX:


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Nov 2009)

Buenos días
Cerrado largo de Ibex en 11893 -3,33%
Los fut sp comienzan a flojear.Y tengo los cacharritos diciendo pabajo desde hace unos días.Así que...
Por cierto,ha sido una semana porculizante.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Nov 2009)

Empezamos igualito que ayer,veo otra jornada gloriosa


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2009)

fmc dijo:


> *Este año es pre-crisis*, no post-crisis



*¿ P OOOO L E ...?* :8:






Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *¿ P OOOO L E ...?* :8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajaja me descojono con el gif,este me lo guardo para mis colegas pilotos cuando la cagen en los entrenos jajajajajaja


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Este año es pre-crisis, no post-crisis



Eso tu no lo sabes seguro  además aquí no se trata de crisis económicas sino bolsísticas.

-1925 es la excepción, no se salía de ninguna crisis en ese momento, se venía de una crisis en 1919 que hizo bajar las bolsas hasta 1921, luego se subió fuerte hasta 1929, 1926 fue un año más.

- 1935 se partió de un 1934 lateral-bajista y aun coleaba la gran depresión de 1929, se dice que en 1935 finalizó esa depresión.

- En 1938 se partía de una fuerte bajada en 1937 que duró todo el año, es el año con el precedente más parecido al de este año, además la casi coincidencia en la última cifra del año me parece significativa.

- En 1980 se venía de la crisis de los 70, se bajó fuerte durante todo el 76 y el 77, luego se hizo un lateral grandísimo hasta principios de 1980, que fue un año de subidas fuertes, 1981 fue un año de bajadas fuertes.


----------



## Claca (20 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Empezamos igualito que ayer,veo otra jornada gloriosa



Aguanta los minis con stop por encima de los 12.000, con algo de filtro, si puede ser generoso, depende de tu posición, mejor. Creo que, efectivamente, te vas a forrar un poquito más. Todavía queda caída.


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2009)

Hoy no hay datos y los días así los gringos se los suelen tomar con más optimismo, por eso no tengo tan claro que hoy acabemos en el guano.


----------



## fmc (20 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso tu no lo sabes seguro  además aquí no se trata de crisis económicas sino bolsísticas.
> 
> -1925 es la excepción, no se salía de ninguna crisis en ese momento, se venía de una crisis en 1919 que hizo bajar las bolsas hasta 1921, luego se subió fuerte hasta 1929, 1926 fue un año más.
> 
> ...



Seguro no lo sé, ni tú tampoco  pero por lo que veo en la calle cada vez me lo confirma más.... y si la economía se va al garete, no sé de qué van a vivir las empresas de las bolsas, o qué dinero meterán los gobiernos para mantenerlas... :ouch:

Pero bueno, el tiempo lo dirá


----------



## Efren (20 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy no hay datos y los días así los gringos se los suelen tomar con más optimismo, por eso no tengo tan claro que hoy acabemos en el guano.



Espero que tengas razón, pero hoy no lo tengo tan claro


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2009)

Telefónica podría comprar al fin Digital+ este próximo miércoles


----------



## Volem TV3 a Alacant (20 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Telefónica podría comprar al fin Digital+ este próximo miércoles



Al final, son las multinacionales tipo Telefónica las papeleras de los proyectos frustrados de los poderosos/bien relacionados que se marchan de rositas (jodidos pero con el buche aún lleno).

País.


----------



## Claca (20 Nov 2009)

Hannibal, ponte ya un stop profit sobre los 800 y a ver qué pasa : )


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Nov 2009)

Menuda bola,me lo estoy llevando muerto con los cortos,cierro 50% de las posiciones


----------



## Claca (20 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Menuda bola,me lo estoy llevando muerto con los cortos,cierro 50% de las posiciones



Hoy le has sacado un buen pico. No te olvides de poner el stop de beneficios para el resto de la carga.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2009)

El 1081,5 en el contado del S&P es el 38,2% de esta onda5, ahora el futuro anda por el 1087...

Saludos...


----------



## bertok (20 Nov 2009)

Hamijos, que cerquita estamos del ostion bajistas.

Los actuales niveles del Stock son criticos.


----------



## tarrito (20 Nov 2009)

yo tengo puestas dos rayistas rojas en el gráfico del S&P (contado), la primera en 1085, la segunda en 1070 ... por debajo de eso ... 

Saludos


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2009)

Vaya... vaya... vaya...



que vayan levantando la mano los que les ha caido alguna hostia del oso... 


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Nov 2009)

Si superamos esos niveles a la baja me pongo corto en Abengoa.


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2009)

Pues yo también estoy vendiendo todo lo que tenía en las españolas y esta tarde espero hacer lo mismo con las gringas, es peligroso estar dentro a estos niveles.

También voy a empezar a buscar donde me pongo corto.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Vaya... vaya... vaya...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy gráfico pero seguimos esperando tu lista de cortos....


Si la cosa se pone fea me voy a meter en Abengoa, Inditex y Popular


----------



## carvil (20 Nov 2009)

Buenos mediodias 


Pasaba a saludar :fiufiu: interesante tarde para hoy.



Salu2


----------



## aksarben (20 Nov 2009)

ING a 9,280.


----------



## chameleon (20 Nov 2009)

dudo con ing, no sé si esperar al tirón a la baja usano

edit: ya he disparado, a ver si los cuidadores me dejan que baje a ese nivel. creo que si, ya les tengo a tiro, les interesa que entre liquidez


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Muy gráfico pero seguimos esperando tu lista de cortos....



en el ibex la lista afecta a 35 valores... saque usted sus propias conclusiones... 



Saludos :


----------



## Catacrack (20 Nov 2009)

Pues a mi me han dado bastantes ostias, abri largos una vez superado los 12000 puntos.


----------



## chameleon (20 Nov 2009)

a corto plazo hay sobreventa, llegaremos otra vez a 12.000 en unos días


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Muy gráfico pero seguimos esperando tu lista de cortos....
> 
> 
> Si la cosa se pone fea me voy a meter en Abengoa, Inditex y Popular



estoy pillado en Pop a 6,7 y 6,4....... miraré si puedo utilizar el papel para calzar alguna silla coja que tengo por casa, creo que ese papel se va a quedar en la familia mucho tiempo :S


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Para esta tarde espero que bajemos en el S&P, de forma similar a la de ayer pero un poco menos, las bajadas iran perdiendo fuerza a medida que vaya pasando la tarde.

Parece que este vencimiento no lo va a notar ni el Ibex.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pues a mi me han dado bastantes ostias, abri largos una vez superado los 12000 puntos.





R3v3nANT dijo:


> estoy pillado en Pop a 6,7 y 6,4....... miraré si puedo utilizar el papel para calzar alguna silla coja que tengo por casa, creo que ese papel se va a quedar en la familia mucho tiempo :S



Tonuel que los nelson salgan a calentar... )


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Nov 2009)

Ya tengo a 2 banquitos,una electrica y una tienda de ropa mangui del ibex cojiditos por los webos jajajajajaja


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2009)

Esto es lo que yo digo una buena barrida de stops en el Nasdaq y la razón de no tenerlos. 

Inicio de sesión de EXXi -15%

Energy XXI (Bermuda) Limited - Google Finance


----------



## tarrito (20 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tonuel que los nelson salgan a calentar... )



añado ... no se olvide del señor de la guadaña, también puede ser útil :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2009)

Alerta roja

Este papelón se está manejando al inicio en el DJI :8:

Vol / Avg. 85.46M/200.42M

edito: me parece que le van a dar mucho a los cortos por el fistro vaginal


----------



## chameleon (20 Nov 2009)

será alerta verde


----------



## carvil (20 Nov 2009)

Soporte actualmente en el E-mini 1083 resistencia 1093-95

Están mirando quien hay detrás de la puerta :XX:



Salu2


----------



## donpepito (20 Nov 2009)

MERCK está imparable...


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2009)

El Dow en verde, estos gringos cada día me sorprenden más.

edito: ya han vuelto al rojo, parece window dressing


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2009)

Rumores de default de Ucrania...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2009)

A mi no

Han jugado al despiste estos días para recoger papelitos y ahora a estallar para arriba.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El Dow en verde, estos gringos cada día me sorprenden más.



¿y por qué no les seguimos? Para que no estén solitos y eso...


----------



## donpepito (20 Nov 2009)

La mayoria de BIOs en verde... y nosotros limpiando & acumulando para tradear.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> MERCK está imparable...



Debe de ser por la rebaja de Citi.... :rolleye: de 75 a 70 precio objetivo...


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿y por qué no les seguimos? Para que no estén solitos y eso...



Yo iba a vender mis acciones del NYSE, pero lo he dejado estar, de momento sigo dentro, de las españolas si me deshice de todas.


----------



## bertok (20 Nov 2009)

El momento tecnico es apasionante.

En un rango de 30 puntos del Stock se esta jugando la partida. Los 2860 - 2870 juegan un papel clave.

Huele a guano del bueno por todos lados.


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> MERCK está imparable...



¿DP tienes acciones de Merck?

Ya se que la sigues por las Aria's, pero me preguntaba si también la habrías comprado como una especie de seguro.


----------



## donpepito (20 Nov 2009)

No, estuve pensando entrar en los niveles de 30.40USD .... es una buena inversión para largo plazo, no suelen castigarla --demasiado- en tendencia bajista. ;]


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Nov 2009)

Venga empujad para abajo,otro corto al botas!!!


----------



## chollero (20 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿DP tienes acciones de Merck?
> 
> Ya se que la sigues por las Aria's, pero me preguntaba si también la habrías comprado como una especie de seguro.



creo que DP HF, lo que está es corto en Ariad, y nos está tomando el pelo ienso:


----------



## donpepito (20 Nov 2009)

Están preparando la SUBIDA en ARIAd....


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Están preparando la SUBIDA en ARIAd....



No es por nada... pero yo no veo más que bajadas cada día.


----------



## donpepito (20 Nov 2009)

Son los incovenientes de estar en una cot a merced de los HF, MMs, daytraders... en cuento hay beneficio, venden al momento.

Ya tienen la medida para tumbarla, cuando quieran... hasta diciembre no hay nada que hacer, según vemos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Nov 2009)

Venga ahoraaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No es por nada... pero yo no veo más que bajadas cada día.



Yep 8: :rolleye:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Venga ahoraaaaaaaaaaaa



HL estoy por meterle ya los cotos a ITX POP... los llevas?


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2009)

Ayer fue punto de inflexión en Aria, un posible mínimo hasta el 24/11.

Si hoy acaba por encima de 2.20 estaría bien para acumularla y soltarla el dia 24.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> HL estoy por meterle ya los cotos a ITX POP... los llevas?



Claro,estoy corto en medio ibex,esto se va a tomar por culo a la de ya.

Veo muy mal a ITX va a perder los 40 de aki a 2 dias


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ayer fue punto de inflexión en Aria, un posible mínimo hasta el 24/11.
> 
> Si hoy acaba por encima de 2.20 estaría bien para acumularla y soltarla el dia 24.



Acabamos de hacer nuevo mínimo... :56::: en 2.11... ayer 2.13

Edito: Para mi un valor clave es 2.06$... 61,8% de la subida de este último mes...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Nov 2009)

Sí las arias se van a tpc, estoy por venderlas y meterle bien a itx pop & co

En ARIAD el volumen es bastante bastante flojo, puede que sea una bajada fake


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Nov 2009)

Y si la llegada del guano está tan clara... ¿no puede ser que nos sorprendan con lo contrario?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Nov 2009)

Mas que amicus parece que es "enemicus" el colega XD como baja...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Nov 2009)

Iberdrola renobables e iberdrola tambien las veo flojas,carne de guano


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y si la llegada del guano está tan clara... ¿no puede ser que nos sorprendan con lo contrario?



Yo creo que esto es amago de guano, si me pongo corto ahora vendo antes del cierre


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ayer fue punto de inflexión en Aria, un posible mínimo hasta el 24/11.
> 
> Si hoy acaba por encima de 2.20 estaría bien para acumularla y soltarla el dia 24.



Podrán subir o bajar, pero yo me alegro una enormidad de haber vendido mi paquetito que tenía a 2.17 en verde :rolleye:.

Vamos, llego a ir otra vez perdiendo al menos con ese paquete y me da algo...

Luca, le tengo puesta una orden que no me va a entrar en hytm a 0.301 para largarlas todas en el próximo calentón.

Hasta la POLXX de la bolsa estoy... jajaja

Nota para Kuji: Se que no iba por mi... tengo un punto de retrasado, pero ya nos vamos conociendo jaja.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Nov 2009)

Wataru HYTM a 0,34 menos mal que no has comprado...

Yo tambiéns estoy hasta el san bernardo de de las acciones que llevo.. y menos mal que me libré de LGND hoy guano del bueno otra vez.

Voy a esperar a ver si me pongo corto a las 16:50. no vaya a ser que no hagan rollover y pegue esto un subidón curioso..


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Acabamos de hacer nuevo mínimo... :56::: en 2.11... ayer 2.13
> 
> Edito: Para mi un valor clave es 2.06$... 61,8% de la subida de este último mes...



Hoy parece que es un dia propicio para que ocurra de todo, no me gusta mucho el gráfico de Aria pero se que hay gente pillada y querrán conocer algo de información sobre el sitio donde tienen su dinero puesto 

Alrededor de 2.20 Aria cierra un gap y ayer cerró muy cerca de ese nivel.


----------



## bertok (20 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí las arias se van a tpc, estoy por venderlas y meterle bien a itx pop & co
> 
> En ARIAD el volumen es bastante bastante flojo, puede que sea una bajada fake



El anterior bajon que tuvo tambien fue con poco volumen y ya se vio que no fue nada fake.

Ojala me equivoque pero creo que hasta 2010 no van a dar ninguna alegria


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Nov 2009)

El leoncio que ayer soltara sus contratos en 12000 a los pardillos y se pusiera corto hasta ahora ha sido el mas listo de la clase,la jugada perfecta!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Nov 2009)

Quedan 2 semanas para el 7 de diciembre, espero que no le pase como a GTXI porque si nó más de uno se arruina...


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Quedan 2 semanas para el 7 de diciembre, espero que no le pase como a GTXI porque si nó más de uno se arruina...



¿Qué anuncio era el que salía un tipo gordote comiendo un bocata esperando que el Dow volviera a subir? Era con música... y reciente.

Así me veo... jajaja


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy parece que es un dia propicio para que ocurra de todo, no me gusta mucho el gráfico de Aria pero se que hay gente pillada y querrán conocer algo de información sobre el sitio donde tienen su dinero puesto
> 
> Alrededor de 2.20 Aria cierra un gap y ayer cerró muy cerca de ese nivel.



Qué gap tiene abierto en 2.20$? : La semana que viene será alcista para ARIAd, entre 2-2,12$ es buen momento para acumular...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué gap tiene abierto en 2.20$? : La semana que viene será alcista para ARIAd, entre 2-2,12$ es buen momento para acumular...
> 
> Saludos...



Al menos en Yahoo si se ve el gap a principios de noviembre, a lo mejor tienen mal el gráfico...


----------



## carvil (20 Nov 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_-iXXw8Snmg&hl=es_ES&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_-iXXw8Snmg&hl=es_ES&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Este? :ouch:

De momento tablas Bears vs OPEX habrá que esperar al overnight del domingo.


Buen fin de semana.

ARIA tenía ese gap 6-9 de Noviembre, el MACD está a punto de dar señal de venta.


Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buen fin de semana.
> 
> ARIA tiene ese gap 6-9 de Noviembre
> 
> Salu2



Buen fin de semana para ti también Carvil...  El día 6 cerró en 2.17$ y ayer tocamos el 2.13$... ayer ya cerró ese gap...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (20 Nov 2009)

Si, parece que nunca se cansan de hacer el PUMP and DUMP.... de todos modos... hemos bajado con un vol normalito... espero que la prox semana, nos tomemos un respiro y los MMs que están acumulando... suban la cotiz antes del 7-12-09.


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2009)

Sólo me pasaba a desearos a tod@s un buen fin de semana... :fiufiu:



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, parece que nunca se cansan de hacer el PUMP and DUMP.... de todos modos... hemos bajado con un vol normalito... espero que la prox semana, nos tomemos un respiro y los MMs que están acumulando... suban la cotiz antes del 7-12-09.




Si la van a subir creo que la semana que viene seguiramos bajando fuerte...

Si van a crear una pillada tipo GTXI la seguirán bajando despaciño.. así que no me fío nada...


----------



## donpepito (20 Nov 2009)

Ejm.... entonces no puedes invertir en el 80% del NASDAQ... siempre hay que tener claro el riesgo.

HGSI, está manteniendo el tipo... desconozco cuantos productos tiene en el mercado, cual es el nivel de beneficios... parece que hasta que no decidan dar el salto... seguiran tradeando con ARIAd... siempre hay nuevos pardillos entrando -y los que estamos dentro-- no vamos a vender, ahora.


----------



## donpepito (20 Nov 2009)

Además.... lo de GTXi... es +q sospechoso... se han jugado directamente -ellos solitos, la caída-... podría hasta garantizar... que hay gente de la empresa con acciones prestadas.

No es normal.... algo parecido a OHL en ESPAÑA... cuando prestaron sus acciones, -consta en la CNMV- casualidades... en ese periodo... hicieron su nueva -autocartera-----


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Además.... lo de GTXi... es +q sospechoso... se han jugado directamente -ellos solitos, la caída-... podría hasta garantizar... que hay gente de la empresa con acciones prestadas.
> 
> No es normal.... algo parecido a OHL en ESPAÑA... cuando prestaron sus acciones, -consta en la CNMV- casualidades... en ese periodo... hicieron su nueva -autocartera-----



DP en USA no hace falta prestar acciones para ponerse corto, aquí tiene sentido pero allí no.

edito: se me ocurre que la única razón para prestar acciones en USA sería que no hay suficiente free float para lo que se quiere abarcar, pero yo creo que eso ya es pasarse tres pueblos


----------



## donpepito (20 Nov 2009)

Te refieres a los cortos descubiertos... en España hay agencias que lo hacen con / sin consetimiento de los propietarios de las accs.

En USA NAKED SHORTS.... no estaban prohibidos?


----------



## donpepito (20 Nov 2009)

y hablando de GTXi... hoy están recuperando.


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Te refieres a los cortos descubiertos... en España hay agencias que lo hacen con / sin consetimiento de los propietarios de las accs.
> 
> En USA NAKED SHORTS.... no estaban prohibidos?



Creo que solo para los bancos grandes o el sector financiero y solo durante un tiempo, creo que ya se acabó.

A lo mejor Kujire nos lo dice seguro


----------



## donpepito (20 Nov 2009)

;]

J.P. Morgan Chase & Co. (JPM) elevó el viernes su meta para el índice S&P 500 de fines de año, pero prevé una "*hibernación*" de los inversionistas para el resto del año. 

Las transacciones en algunas acciones se dificultarían en medio de bajos volúmenes, predijo la firma. 

J.P. Morgan ahora espera que el S&P 500 cierre el 2009 en 1160, lo que representa un alza de aproximadamente un 6% respecto al cierre del jueves. Su meta previa era 1100. 

La medida fue la segunda de una importante firma de Wall Street esta semana que parece estimar que hay pocas probabilidades de una caída en las acciones en lo que resta del año. Pero, J.P Morgan tiene una opinión diferente, al estimar que bajos volúmenes podrían afectar las negociaciones en las próximas semanas. 

El miércoles, Citigroup Inc. (C) señaló que ve "pocas razones para esperar una corrección significativa" en los mercados sin un gran cambio de política de la Reserva Federal o de los encargados internacionales de política. Citi estableció una meta para el S&P 500 a fines de año de 1100, por sobre los 1000, y no evaluó volúmen o factores de corto plazo.


----------



## bertok (20 Nov 2009)

Quien quiera ganar unos buenos leuros, hay una buena oportunidad (compra) en el cruce Euro/Yen.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Nov 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Quien quiera ganar unos buenos leuros, hay una buena oportunidad (compra) en el cruce Euro/Yen.



Explica esto un poco más que parece que hablas de un swap de divisas y no me quiero cipotecar en yenes.


----------



## bertok (20 Nov 2009)

Forex.

Yo lo hago a traves de IGMarkets. Tiene buen pinta de saltar al alza al menos 50 pipos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Nov 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Forex.
> 
> Yo lo hago a traves de IGMarkets. Tiene buen pinta de saltar al alza al menos 50 pipos.



El forex es muy chungo, ni lo miro no vaya a ser que me dé por engancharme...

Gracias por la info.


----------



## bertok (20 Nov 2009)

Te aseguro que es mejor que el Chulibex y el Nasdaq.

Eso si, sin SL no se puede trabajar.

Si tienes un sistema en el que confies y siempre pones SL, casi casi que da igual el mercado y la serie sobre la que lo apliques.


----------



## donpepito (20 Nov 2009)

En google figura un 30% el porcentaje de instituciones en ARIAd... antes no estabamos en 34% ???


----------



## donpepito (20 Nov 2009)

NVAX... de nuevo vendiendo acciones, ahora a 3.30USD

Novavax Prices Public Offering of Common Stock


----------



## Creditopropulsado (20 Nov 2009)

Buen finde a todos shurmanos!


----------



## bertok (20 Nov 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Quien quiera ganar unos buenos leuros, hay una buena oportunidad (compra) en el cruce Euro/Yen.



Caguen la leche. No termina de dar la señal de compra y ni de coña me quedaria abierto en el nocturno.

Me da que va a dar la señal en el nocturno de domingo a lunes y no la voy a poder pillar.

Sus muertos ....


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2009)

DJI recortando posiciones


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> DJI recortando posiciones



En modo clandestino.


Ayer salvaron el fibo 50% en el último momento y de penalty.
Si no remontan en las próximas 2 ó 3 sesiones puede comenzar el miedito.
Saludos



Edito:
Acaban de tocar pelo.A ver si aguantan


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2009)

Yes

Oh, el big guano (no) nos devora!! ::


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Nov 2009)

Pues parece que al final el fibo 50% DJI 1033X no ha aguantado.
Emocionante.
¿Hemos vivido un pull-back al fibo y ahora pabajo?
La semana que viene nos lo aclararán (o no).
Saludicos


----------



## Sleepwalk (21 Nov 2009)

*La Bolsa ha sido manipulada con los fondos prestados*

Maxglo/Analista Técnico Maxglo Opinión. 

Observen el gráfico anexo. Muestra el volumen de inversión que se ha realizado en los diferentes sectores del New York Stock Exchange (NYSE). Se puede comprobar cómo en todos los sectores se ha reducido, drásticamente, la inversión, sólo se produjo un importante ascenso en el sector de fondos de inversión desde agosto de 2009, no en el financiero, sólo en la especulación. También aumentó el de Materias Primas, levemente, debido a que se corrió la voz de que la bolsa de China sería el acicate para salir de la crisis, pero pronto se ha visto que no, volviendo a reducirse el volumen en ese sector. 







El dinero prestado por los gobiernos ha sido utilizado para hacer subir la bolsa. No se ha utilizado para ayudar a las empresas o particulares y solventar los problemas económicos. Los resultados empresariales de los bancos así lo acreditan en sus cuentas: los beneficios obtenidos se deben, exclusivamente, a su sección de inversión y a la reducción de personal. La morosidad sigue subiendo y las provisiones también. 

Y en cuanto a la economía, el paro sigue en ascenso. Los mercados han hecho la mayor subida histórica, en el menor tiempo y con el menor volumen histórico. 

En la TV comenzaremos a ver noticias positivas como que estamos o hemos salido de la recesión, esto atraerá a los particulares -toda esta subida tendrán que endosársela a alguien- y salvo que no se pueda sostener por mucho tiempo esperando a éstos, comiencen a endosárselas entre las propias instituciones, en una lucha de “sálvese quien pueda”. 
Algunos tendrán, irremediablemente, que desaparecer… 

La Carta de la Bolsa


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Nov 2009)

La semana que viene será una semana muy entretenida, con _Acción de Gracias_ el jueves (cerrado el mercado USA) y el _Black Friday_ el viernes... (se abrirá en horario reducido).

El lunes en Estados Unidos se conocerán las *ventas de viviendas de segunda mano*, que en octubre podrían moderar su ritmo de recuperación (+2,3%e) tras el notable avance del mes anterior (+9,4%) y sin descartar decepciones tras las sufridas en los primeros datos del sector de dicho mes (viviendas iniciadas y permisos de construcción). En Europa, lo más relevante será la publicación de *los PMIs adelantados de noviembre,* que deberían continuar con su paulatina mejora: PMI de manufacturas 51,3e vs 50,7 anterior, PMI de servicios manteniéndose estable en 52,6 y con cierta mejora en el PMI compuesto (anterior 53). Ese mismo día contaremos con una conferencia de Trichet en Madrid, si bien esperamos que repita su discurso de la última reunión del BCE (los tipos tardarán en subir dado lo frágil de la recuperación y la contención de la inflación, si bien las medidas de “quantitative easing” se irán retirando a medida que no vayan siendo precisas por la progresiva mejora de la crisis financiera).

El martes Estados Unidos publicará la *primera revisión del PIB 3T09*, que previsiblemente será a la baja (+3%e vs +3,5% preliminar, en tasa intertrimestral anualizada) tras los últimos datos conocidos de ventas minoristas y déficit comercial. El mismo martes tendremos la *confianza consumidora del Conference Board de noviembre*, que podría caer ligeramente hasta 47e vs 47,7 anterior y tras el mal dato preliminar de la Universidad de Michigan. También será relevante el *índice de precios de viviendas, Case Schiller,* que podría mostrar una nueva mejora mensual, volviendo a reducir su caída interanual desde –11,3% a –9,1%e, así como *las Actas de la FED (de la última reunión del 4-noviembre) y el índice manufacturero de Richmond de noviembre.* En Europa, destacaríamos la *encuesta empresarial alemana IFO,* que en noviembre podría continuar con su tendencia de mejora hasta 92,5 vs 91,9 anterior. También *en Alemania se publicará el dato final del PIB 3T09* (preliminar +0,7% trimestral, -4,8% interanual) así como su desglose, mientras que *en la eurozona tendremos los nuevos pedidos industriales de septiembre*, que podrían seguir mejorando en tasa mensual y moderando su caída interanual (+0,6%e, - 17,2% interanual vs -23,1% anterior).

El miércoles tendremos concentración de datos en Estados Unidos por la festividad de Acción de Gracias el jueves (y puente extendido, aunque el mercado abrirá en horario reducido). Se conocerán *datos de octubre de pedidos de bienes duraderos* (+0,5%e vs +1,4% anterior, ex – transporte +0,8%e vs +1,2% previo),* los ingresos *(+0,2%e vs 0% anterior)* y gastos personales *(+0,5% vs –0,5% previo),* el deflactor del consumo privado *(en tasa subyacente, la más vigilada por la Fed, +1,3%e, igual al mes anterior) *y ventas de viviendas nuevas* (+2%e vs –3,6% en septiembre). Como dato de noviembre, tendremos el definitivo de *confianza consumidora de la Universidad de Michigan,* que podría mejorar ligeramente el negativo dato preliminar (hasta 66,5e vs 65 preliminar y 70,6 anterior). *Como datos semanales, contaremos con los de desempleo e inventarios de crudo y derivados.* Mientras tanto, en Europa tendremos el *dato final y desglosado del PIB 3T09 en Reino Unido* (preliminar -0,4% trimestral, -5,2% interanual), *la confianza consumidora GFK de diciembre en Alemania y datos de hipotecas en España.*

El jueves, festivo en Estados Unidos, sólo tendremos datos de interés en la eurozona, entre los que destacamos *la M3 de octubre* (anterior +2,5% en media tres meses), que seguirá dando muestras de que la liquidez no llega a la economía real. *En Alemania se publicará el IPC preliminar de noviembre*, donde deberíamos ver un repunte (+0,5%e vs +0% anterior, en tasa interanual) derivado del efecto escalón del precio del crudo, que será importante en los meses de noviembre y diciembre. *En España, ventas al por menor de octubre* (anterior –3,4% interanual).

El viernes, *en Europa la atención se centrará en las confianzas de noviembre (empresarial, consumidora, económica, servicios, industrial), así como en el IPC preliminar de noviembre en España* (anterior interanual –0,6%). *En Japón, datos de IPC de octubre* (-2,4%e interanual vs – 2,2% anterior, manteniéndose las presiones deflacionistas). Aunque no habrá datos macro en Estados Unidos, estaremos muy pendientes de cualquier noticia en sesiones posteriores en torno a cómo se ha iniciado la temporada de ventas navideñas (que comienza el viernes 27 de noviembre), clave para tomar el pulso al consumo americano.

Saludos...


----------



## Condor (21 Nov 2009)

Bueno señores, estamos 200 puntos por encima de mi predicción, con la bola de cristal, para el mes de diciembre: 11500, así que no espero los 12000 esta semana... ni la que viene.

En febrero hablamos.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Nov 2009)

Visto lo visto esta semana ya me empieza veo el futuro del dji algo más negro. Puede que sea un parón.

De comprar nada, tan sólo mantener.


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2009)

Como dijo mulder, la divergencia del Stock y el DJI es notable.

Teniendo en cuenta que el stock es un indice mas moderado que el DJI, creo que nos esta indicando de forma claro la evolucion de los proximos meses de los indices.

El techo en expansion del Stock es de libro de facultad. Parece probable que se meta una ostia de al menos el 20%.

Alli estaremos para verlo y esperamos ir acompañados por Tonuel y sus banderas al mando de la nave bajista.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Nov 2009)

Tonuel que vaya desempolvando la japonesa que esto se va a poner divertido


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (21 Nov 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Como dijo mulder, la divergencia del Stock y el DJI es notable.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que el stock es un indice mas moderado que el DJI, creo que nos esta indicando de forma claro la evolucion de los proximos meses de los indices.
> 
> ...



A ver si es verdad; echo de menos aquellos dias del hostión anterior con el hilo atiborrado de gente posteando la caida en directo y pegando graficas y números en rojo a máximo tamaño
Lo mejor, las certificaciones Tonuel:XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Nov 2009)

Joder, el Lunes este hilo va a reventar


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Nov 2009)

El viernes comienzan las rebajas en USA, tiene pinta que este año incluirá también valores bursátiles


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Nov 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Maxglo/Analista Técnico Maxglo Opinión.
> 
> ... Los mercados han hecho la mayor subida histórica, en el menor tiempo y con el menor volumen histórico.
> 
> ...



Es clavadito a mis comentarios de:no hay gacelas,tonto el último.Ya creía que era el único que pensaba asi...
Saludos


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2009)

Levan mas de 2 meses distribuyendo como bellacos.

La jugada la tienen ya en marcha y van a ganar pasat en el movimiento a la baja.

Huele a carne de gacella a punto de entrar en el horno.


----------



## tarrito (21 Nov 2009)

... cómo era aquello de que l@s chic@s del botitas no dejaban caer su cotización durante más de 2-3 días seguidos??

a no ser que estemos en: Big-Güano-Time!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Nov 2009)

Hola a todos.

Estoy itentando comprar un valor que cotiza en el NYSE, pero no me da esa opción el broker. porque puede ser?, alguna vez os ha pasado algo parecido?.

Feliz semana


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Nov 2009)

para los que les interese las gracias accionadas:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...day-deals-may-not-signal-retail-comeback.html


----------



## pyn (23 Nov 2009)

Buenos días,
comienza la semana con gap al alza, como la semana pasada. Recordar con estos temas que la semana pasada no cerramos el "bujero" hasta el último día. También comentar que, extrañamente, el contado y el miniibex están yendo de la mano. Cuando normalmente no es así.


----------



## pyn (23 Nov 2009)

mixtable dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Estoy itentando comprar un valor que cotiza en el NYSE, pero no me da esa opción el broker. porque puede ser?, alguna vez os ha pasado algo parecido?.
> 
> Feliz semana



Hola, yo le envié un email a mi broker porque un valor del NASDAQ no lo tenian para comprar y en 2 horas lo tenía listo.


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2009)

A los buenos días!

Esta semana no es para pensar en guano, al menos al principio de la misma.

Vamos a subir fuerte este lunes y martes (los gaps de hoy ya lo están demostrando) en Europa podríamos bajar a partir del 25 y en USA a partir del dia 26 que es el festivo.

El black friday se saludará también con probables subidas fuertes.


----------



## chameleon (23 Nov 2009)

a los buenos días!!

que majos los chicos de ing
objetivo, superar los 10 eur. ahora están cerrando cortos, luego otro tirón arriba de mano de los cuidadores, y listo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Esta semana no es para pensar en guano, al menos al principio de la misma.
> 
> ...



Mulder parece que 1/2 hemos acertado con que el guano este era fake...

La semana pasada estuve mirando el tema por si me ponía corto con CFD o minis y no lo ví nada claro. es más estuve a punto de ponerme largo en SAN..


----------



## pyn (23 Nov 2009)

Entonces Mulder, ves la semana como la anterior ¿no? Aprovechando este gap para mantenernos por encima de los 11800 y quizás volver a tontear con máximos para luego vuelta para abajo...


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Entonces Mulder, ves la semana como la anterior ¿no? Aprovechando este gap para mantenernos por encima de los 11800 y quizás volver a tontear con máximos para luego vuelta para abajo...



Aun tenemos cierto impulso alcista, aunque hayan muchas señales bajistas está claro que aun no toca, pero eso puede hacer que los días bajistas sean algo exagerados y cuadren bien con la tendencia general.

Los festivos USA suelen ser puntos de cambio de tendencia fuertes, si vamos a bajar próximamente los días 25-26 serán ideales para entrar cortos porque aparte del festivo USA tengo un montón de señales acumuladas de cambio de tendencia para ese dia, tanto en índices como en acciones.

Y sin embargo tampoco creo que lleguemos a bajar demasiado, tal vez solo se corrijan las malas señales que tenemos y la cierta sobrecompra que hay a medio plazo.

edito: estos días, sin embargo, no van a ser muy propicios para las ARIA, sobre todo desde que no son capaces de cerrar por encima de 2.20.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Nov 2009)

Ya habéis publicado la agenda de la semana?

Lunes, 23 de noviembre

09.00 horas: PMI manufacturero y de servicios de Francia.
09.30 horas: PMI de servicios de Alemania.
10.00 horas: PMI manufacturero y de servicios de la eurozona.
14.00 horas: Discurso del presidente del BCE. Jean Claude Trichet.
14.30 horas: Ventas minoristas de Canadá.
16.00 horas: Ventas de viviendas existentes de EEUU.

Martes, 24 de noviembre

06.00 horas: Informe mensual del Banco de Japón.
08.00 horas: PIB de Alemania.
09:15 horas: Datos de empleo de Suiza.
10.00 horas: Índice IFO de clima de comercio de Alemania.
10:30 horas: Hipotecas aprobadas según BBA e inversión en comercio de Reino Unido.
11.00 horas: Pedidos industriales de la eurozona.
14.30 horas: PIB de EEUU.
16.00 horas: Confianza del consumidor de EEUU.
18.30 horas: Discurso del gobernador del Banco Nacional Suizo, Jean-Pierre Roth.
20.00 horas: Minutas del Comité Federal de Mercado Abierto (FOMC) de EEUU.

Miércoles, 25 de noviembre

00.50 horas: Balanza comercial de Japón.
01:30 horas: Datos de construcción de Australia.
08.00 horas: Índice GFK de clima del consumidor de Alemania.
10.30 horas: PIB de Reino Unido.
14.30 horas: Peticiones de bienes duraderos de EEUU.
14.30 horas: Peticiones de desempleo de EEUU.
14.30 horas: Índice de precios del gasto en consumo personal de EEUU.
15.55 horas: Índice de sentimiento del consumidor (Universidad de Michigan) de EEUU.
16.00 horas: Ventas de viviendas nuevas de EEUU.

Jueves, 26 de noviembre

00.50 horas: Reunión del Comité de Política Monetaria de Japón.
01.30 horas: Gasto de capital privado en Australia.
IPC de Alemania.
22:45 horas: Balanza comercial de Nueva Zelanda.

Viernes, 27 de noviembre

00.30 horas: IPC de Japón.
00.30 horas: Tasa de desempleo de Japón.
03.00 horas: Expectativas inflacionarias de Nueva Zelanda.
14.30 horas: Índice de cuenta corriente de Canadá.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Nov 2009)

Yo lo tengo crudo,algun juanker me lanzo un ataque Ddos a mi web y la tengo caida...:56: y el Jueves salgo de Viaje,esta semana no podre estar al tanto de los mercados,eso si me quedo con unos cortos por lo que pueda pasar.
Suerte a todos.


----------



## donpepito (23 Nov 2009)

Buenos días.

HL... te paso la cuenta bancaria... y tienes la web "working" en 30 minutos... XDDDD

EXTORSIÓN rulez!


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Nov 2009)

Buenos días
El Eur/usd ha tocado techo y ha perdido fuelle.Si se va a la parte baja del lateral nos vamos a reir.
Palomitas y tal.
Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

Calentando el 7 de Diciembre:

ARIAD to Present Data on Pan-BCR-ABL Inhibitor AP24534 at 51st American Society of Hematology Meeting | Business Wire

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Nov 2009)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ya habéis publicado la agenda de la semana?
> 
> Lunes, 23 de noviembre
> 
> ...



Lo más importante para hoy es *a las 14:30 el Indice FED de Chicago...*... y luego *a las 16:00 las ventas de viviendas USA de segunda mano de octubre...*

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (23 Nov 2009)

Jojojojojo... parece que quieren meter miedo (los MMs) 1000acs en PM a 2.10USD.... espero que no la lleven a 2.00USD para acumular, antes del GRAN DÍA D.


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo más importante para hoy es *a las 14:30 el Indice FED de Chicago...*... y luego *a las 16:00 las ventas de viviendas USA de segunda mano de octubre...*
> 
> Saludos...




Aquí estoy con las palomitas... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (23 Nov 2009)

dónde se miran los movimientos de las agencias en renta4 ?

me acabo de sacar una cuentecilla para probar...


----------



## Misterio (23 Nov 2009)

FED Chicago	[Imprimir]	



-1,08


Peor que el anterior mes.


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> dónde se miran los movimientos de las agencias en renta4 ?
> 
> me acabo de sacar una cuentecilla para probar...



Ni idea... ¿seguro que se pueden ver con R4...? ::



Saludos ::


----------



## Misterio (23 Nov 2009)

FED Chicago	[Imprimir]	



Indicador de la FED de Chicago de octubre queda en -1,08, desde el -1,01 anterior.

La media de 3 meses, baja de -0,67 a -0,81, primera bajada en 2009.

A diferencia de la euforia total que muestra el ECRI, casi con seguridad distorsionado por computar a la bolsa como un indicador más con mucho peso, este indicador mucho más fino que se hace con 85 subindicadores, no solo no muestra ningún tipo de gran recuperación, sinok que vuelve a mostrar recaída en recesión.

Este indicador por debajo de -0,7 muestra recesión, o crecimiento muy por debajo de lo normal. 

Esta es la cruda realidad...dato malo para la economía. A mí me deja muy preocupado, aunque las bolsas, no suelen considerarlo mucho, no debería mover mercado.


Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2009)

Mientras la música suene seguiremos bailando a bordo del Titanic. Es demencial, pero a estas alturas no debería sorprendernos, el mercado siempre va al límite, apurando al máximo. En 2006 ya estaba muy claro que la historia subprime acabaría mal, pero eso no fue impedimento para subir 5.000 puntitos extra hasta los 16.000 ¿verdad? 

Cuando toquen bajadas también buscaremos el límite, estoy seguro. Y la gente seguirá sin entenderlo; ¿por qué caemos tanto? -preguntarán- ¿por qué seguimos bajando si los datos apuntan a otra cosa?

El mercado es histriónico por naturaleza, no podemos evitarlo.


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2009)

A las buenas tardes!



Claca dijo:


> Mientras la música suene seguiremos bailando a bordo del Titanic. Es demencial, pero a estas alturas no debería sorprendernos, el mercado siempre va al límite, apurando al máximo. En 2006 ya estaba muy claro que la historia subprime acabaría mal, pero eso no fue impedimento para subir 5.000 puntitos extra hasta los 16.000 ¿verdad?
> 
> Cuando toquen bajadas también buscaremos el límite, estoy seguro. Y la gente seguirá sin entenderlo; ¿por qué caemos tanto? -preguntarán- ¿por qué seguimos bajando si los datos apuntan a otra cosa?
> 
> El mercado es histriónico por naturaleza, no podemos evitarlo.



¿porque hay gente que siempre espera bajadas? creo que estar esperando constantemente a que el mercado se vuelva a desplomar es un error de bulto, se podrán sacar unos pocos puntos así pero es arriesgar demasiado.

La tendencia es alcista y no hay más, el día que cambie habrá que ponerse bajista, pero habrá que hacerlo EN ESE MOMENTO, estar esperando a que el mercado se desplome todos los días es una tontería y veo demasiado pezqueñín jugando a eso.


----------



## Sylar (23 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No es moco de pavo su apuesta... tiene por delante:
> -El 1124x fibo61,8% de toda la bajada (y para mí, punto de no retorno de la tendencia bajista)
> -El 116xx, mínimos de enero 2008
> -El 117xx, mínimos de marzo 2008
> ...



LCASC, muchas gracias por este mensaje de la semana pasada (mi apuesta era que el dji seguirá en tendencia alcista, y verá los 12.000 antes que los 10.100). ¿Me estás diciendo que no hay ningún obstáculo técnico hasta llegar a 11.24x?


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2009)

Luca, yamana gold está fortísima hoy en pre-market por el subidón del oro y el cobre 

Debiste entrar la semana pasada, incluso el viernes hubo una buena oportunidad de cogerlas a buen precio.

http://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:AUY


----------



## donpepito (23 Nov 2009)

Hoy he instalado este centro de pista con LEDs.. very nice, solo tiene un consumo de 60W!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C151STNeC8M&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C151STNeC8M&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Nov 2009)

El viernes pretendí hacer un intradía y me salió mal, entré en mini-ibex en 11765 y no pude salir porque bajó, me quedé abierta (dios que mal suena) el finde, y bueno, veo que hoy ni tan mal...

A ver si con esto recupero una cagadilla de la semana pasada (yo iba larga y LCASC corto... ganó él)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> LCASC, muchas gracias por este mensaje de la semana pasada (mi apuesta era que el dji seguirá en tendencia alcista, y verá los 12.000 antes que los 10.100). ¿Me estás diciendo que no hay ningún obstáculo técnico hasta llegar a 11.24x?



Tiene obstáculos, pero en teoría si ha pasado el fibo50% se tendría que ir a buscar el fibo61,8%... Si pasa de ahí, 11.24x, lo que hemos vivido desde marzo no sería una corrección y seríamos alcistas de largo plazo, con objetivo mínimo los anteriores máximos históricos...

Saludos...

PD: Mi opinión es que "como mucho" llegaremos al fibo61,8%...
PD2: Vaya subidón se ha metido ARIAd... 2.25$


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy he instalado este centro de pista con LEDs.. very nice, solo tiene un consumo de 60W!



Muy chulo ¿Cuánto sale? Aprox.


----------



## donpepito (23 Nov 2009)

Unos 500,00€ ... estoy preparando la fiesta de fin de año. XD (ARIAd mega party)


----------



## chollero (23 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El viernes pretendí hacer un intradía y me salió mal, entré en mini-ibex en 11765 y no pude salir porque bajó, me quedé abierta (dios que mal suena) el finde, y bueno, veo que hoy ni tan mal...
> 
> A ver si con esto recupero una cagadilla de la semana pasada (yo iba larga y LCASC corto... ganó él)



Por el amor de dios señorita pecata, se quedo abierta el finde por si le entraba un largo?


----------



## donpepito (23 Nov 2009)

Chollero... eso suena un poco grosero.


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Nov 2009)

chollero dijo:


> Por el amor de dios señorita pecata, se quedo abierta el finde por si le entraba un largo?



Eh... eh... de señorita nada, ya es una Señora jaja. Y ojito que el pariento nos mira con desconfianza jaja. o

Un saludo

Uff DP! eso me recuerda una vez que fui a un Mac Donalds y a la niña de la caja le pregunté "Si estaba abierta". Al mili-segundo me di cuenta y no pude aguantar la risa jaja


----------



## donpepito (23 Nov 2009)

Wataru... aquí tienes cositas:

Quicksearch Results for revo

http://www.htfr.com/more-info/MR323316

Ese están muy bien de precio, con una máquina de niebla... triunfas!


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Eh... eh... de señorita nada, ya es una Señora jaja. Y ojito que el pariento nos mira con desconfianza jaja. o
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Uff DP! eso me recuerda una vez que fui a un Mac Donalds y a la niña de la caja le pregunté "Si estaba abierta". Al mili-segundo me di cuenta y no pude aguantar la risa jaja



Este lenguaje bursátil no cumple con la ley de igualdad.


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porque estamos viviendo unas circunstancias que recuerdan, al menos a mí, los movimientos vistos en 2007. Entonces vi muy claro que nos la pegaríamos, pero esas caídas tardaron en producirse. Tengo la lección aprendida, por algo he dicho "cuando toque caer". 

Yo espero que en un año estemos mucho peor, pero a corto creo que todavía queda algo por subir. El viernes insití a Hannibal que pusiera un stop profit a los cortos y yo mismo cerré un corto intradiario en 11.770, pues no pensaba que la corrección llegaría mucho más lejos. 

A meses vista veo caídas, por lo tanto es lógico que oriente mi estrategia a medio plazo en esa dirección (no acumulando acciones) y así lo exprese en mis opiniones. Pese a ello, no veo de dónde sacas que espere caídas todos los días.

PD: Dos días de subidas como esta y puede que el miércoles si lleguemos a los 1250 del s&p


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2009)

Este volumen del DJI es muy pobreee


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Nov 2009)

Cuidado que el Eur/Dol está rozando los 1.50 y se le suelen indigestar... Yo he entrado corto, dejo stop y me voy a entrenar un rato a la perra... nos leemos luego... suerte a todos!

Saludos...


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El viernes pretendí hacer un intradía y me salió mal, entré en mini-ibex en 11765 y no pude salir porque bajó, me quedé abierta (dios que mal suena) el finde, y bueno, veo que hoy ni tan mal...
> 
> A ver si con esto recupero una cagadilla de la semana pasada (yo iba larga y LCASC corto... ganó él)



Qué valiente... con lo que sufro yo dejando abierta una posición perdedora, como para dejarla un fin de semana, pero te ha salido redonda la jugada


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Nov 2009)

Ariad en verde... que raro. Estoy emocionada:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... aquí tienes cositas:
> 
> Quicksearch Results for revo
> 
> ...



Que os gusta complicaros la vida a los que tenéis pasta jaja

Ya mismo haría yo una fiesta en mi casa... ehhh
Un saludin


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Porque estamos viviendo unas circunstancias que recuerdan, al menos a mí, los movimientos vistos en 2007. Entonces vi muy claro que nos la pegaríamos, pero esas caídas tardaron en producirse. Tengo la lección aprendida, por algo he dicho "cuando toque caer".



En mi modesta opinión eso no es así por una razón muy simple en 2007 veníamos de una subida muy fuerte y estábamos en máximos de todos los tiempos, ahora no estamos en esos máximos y venimos de una caida del 50% en las bolsas el año pasado, caida que por cierto no ha experimentado la propia economía.




Claca dijo:


> A meses vista veo caídas, por lo tanto es lógico que oriente mi estrategia a medio plazo en esa dirección (no acumulando acciones) y así lo exprese en mis opiniones. Pese a ello, no veo de dónde sacas que espere caídas todos los días.



Puede que las tengamos, pero como decía en mi anterior post aun no ha llegado, hasta ese momento estará bien ir acumulando, las bolsas nunca se detienen en los objetivos previstos. Lo de caidas todos los días es por ponerte a comentar en tono fatalista un dia de subidas fuertes como hoy, añadiendo que 'ya llegará el momento...' en fin  que me hace pensar eso.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2009)

Si esto se mantiene todas las semanas...

Energy XXI (Bermuda) Limited - Google Finance

EXXI	2.20	10.55%


----------



## donpepito (23 Nov 2009)

De esto saben mucho... en el iBEX

Interstitial - Noticia


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2009)

Botas de compras, ¿quién las sufragará?

Bruselas autoriza a Santander a comprar las filiales polacas de AIG - 23/11/09 - 1718576 - elEconomista.es


----------



## carvil (23 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes 


Resistencia zona de 1108, soporte zona 1091


Brotes:

*JP Morgan upgraded the S&P500 from 1100 to 1160 before the end of 2009*


Salu2


----------



## chameleon (23 Nov 2009)

vaya fiesta, no?

me dan ganas de salir...


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> De esto saben mucho... en el iBEX
> 
> Interstitial - Noticia



Que raro ¿no se habrán confundido? estos tejemanejes además no pueden ocurrir porque la CNMV vigila este tipo de cosas....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
[ironic mode OFF]


----------



## Sylar (23 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Botas de compras, ¿quién las sufragará?
> 
> Bruselas autoriza a Santander a comprar las filiales polacas de AIG - 23/11/09 - 1718576 - elEconomista.es



Me temo que tú y yo, como siempre.


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión eso no es así por una razón muy simple en 2007 veníamos de una subida muy fuerte y estábamos en máximos de todos los tiempos, ahora no estamos en esos máximos y venimos de una caida del 50% en las bolsas el año pasado, caida que por cierto no ha experimentado la propia economía.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si te fijas mi post venía después de la publicación aquí del comentario de Cárpatos sobre el indicador de la FED de chicago, me refería a eso  

Yo mismo hice un llamamento a la calma cuando hace unas semanas bajamos hasta los 11.200 y el guano se apoderaba de la gente. Aunque de corazón bajista, soy bastante moderado en cuanto a operativa, que hablamos de dinero, como para no pensárselo. 

Por cierto, el dow ha superado ya la directriz bajista ¿verdad? Lo mismo el S&P ¿no? ¿Por dónde andan ahora? Es que no tengo tiempo real usano. Gracias!


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Si te fijas mi post venías después de la publicación aquí del comentario de Cárpatos sobre el indicador de la FED de chicago, me refería a eso
> 
> Yo mismo hice un llamamento a la calma cuando hace unas semanas bajamos hasta los 11.200 y el guano se apoderaba de la gente. Aunque de corazón bajista, soy bastante moderado en cuanto a operativa, que hablamos de dinero, como para no pensárselo.
> 
> Por cierto, el dow ha superado ya la directriz bajista ¿verdad? Lo mismo el S&P ¿no? ¿Por dónde andan ahora? Es que no tengo tiempo real usano. Gracias!



Futuro Dow: 10460
Futuro S&P: 1109.50


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Nov 2009)

Jarl vaya subidita... menos mal que no abrí cortos...

Ahora que me arrepiento de no haber metido los largos con CDF y haber pillado als AUY a 12,80....

Por cierto, GTXI comienza a tener muy buena gráfica y LGND hoy sube mucho tmb.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Nov 2009)

Watarú estoy viendo esto en el rango de hoy de HYTM:

Range 0.34 - 0.75 

Ha llegado a 0,75 ¿¿?? cago en todo no tener una orden de venta puesta!!!


Uff el tipo de cambio no veas.. qué pupa hace... como pase de 1,50 me van a borrar el 0...


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Watarú estoy viendo esto en el rango de hoy de HYTM:
> 
> Range 0.34 - 0.75
> 
> ...



o__O?! ¿Cómo van a llegar a 0.75? Eso es más de un 100%. Estará jodido el marcador .

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> o__O?! ¿Cómo van a llegar a 0.75? Eso es más de un 100%. Estará jodido el marcador .
> 
> Un saludo



Esperemos que sea un error del marcador y no del grafo, porque si no, es un pequeño owned para los 2...

Que asco de USD cómo el tipo de cambio se nos come las subidas.... por lo menos parece que algo baja cuando bajan las acciones porque si no...


----------



## donpepito (23 Nov 2009)

Eso ha sido un spike para que LUCA .. salga con pocas perdidas de la cot. XDDDD

PD: GTXi... de aquí a principios de Dec... verás la subida.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Eso ha sido un spike para que LUCA .. salga con pocas perdidas de la cot. XDDDD
> 
> PD: GTXi... de aquí a principios de Dec... verás la subida.



Pues visto lo visto voy a poner una orden de venta ya que si me hubiera entrado el 0,75 hasta salía con plusvalías...

GTXI me tienta muucho entrar.. cuando corrja un poco le meto, creo que compraré esa y AUY


----------



## donpepito (23 Nov 2009)

NVAX sigue el castigo... han puesto 40m de nuevas acciones desde el verano... los muy jo.....


----------



## pyn (23 Nov 2009)

Buen análisis el que se hizo sobre el ibex para hoy (quizás extensible para mañana). Ha ido todo como dictaba el guión.


----------



## Kujire (23 Nov 2009)

*Breaking News ... HOUSE de visita proximamente*


----------



## donpepito (23 Nov 2009)

Doctora, cree que el paciente Ariadno, superará los 2.80USD, una vez le inyecten noticias?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Doctora, cree que el paciente Ariadno, superará los 2.80USD, una vez le inyecten noticias?



Creo que nos van a inyectar la vacuna de la gripe A vaya a saber "ustec" con qué consecuencias...


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2009)

Curioso link para saber que cantidad en dólares desde 1774 sería en cualquier otro año hasta hoy.

Measuring Worth - Relative Value of US Dollars

Me va bien para saber con que cantidades 'jugaba' Gann


----------



## Kujire (23 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Doctora, cree que el paciente Ariadno, superará los 2.80USD, una vez le inyecten noticias?



si la noticia es la cura del Alzeihmer ... inocho:


----------



## donpepito (23 Nov 2009)

El alzheimer, nunca tendrá cura, me temo. :-(


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Curioso link para saber que cantidad en dólares desde 1774 sería en cualquier otro año hasta hoy.
> 
> Measuring Worth - Relative Value of US Dollars
> 
> Me va bien para saber con que cantidades 'jugaba' Gann



Está muy bien mulder, yo utilizo este "Unskilled Wage Rate" para clacular el precio de la vivienda, por algún post lo he puesto, calculo el coste por metro cuadrado de una vivienda media en función del esfuerzo para su compra en anualidades de Salario Mínimo.

Creo que estudiaré ese indicador con las acciones del SAN y pondré aquí los resultados... seguro que son sorpredentes...


Por cierto, los ejemplos que pone en la web son de Gregory Mankiew


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Nov 2009)

Aria se nos va al rojo en 5 min


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Aria se nos va al rojo en 5 min



Desde luego no logra aguantar por encima de 2.20, a mi me parece mala señal, aunque habrá que ver como cierra, igual lo consigue.


----------



## donpepito (23 Nov 2009)

ONTy... está en rojo... al final van a por los 2.00USD antes de subirla y hacer el 3RD PUMP and DUMP del trimestre.


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2009)

Pues hoy los leoncios del Ibex han terminado comprando a final de sesión y con saldo comprador durante todo el día, aunque el volumen ha sido bajo de verdad.

En el Stoxx la sesión europea ha terminado con saldo comprador también y este si que ha tenido volumen alto aunque aun falta algo de sesión.

En el S&P también se han decidido a comprar hoy con un volumen que no podríamos calificar ni de alto ni de bajo, más bien normal, hacia las 16 se han puesto a vender pero a estos aun les queda bastante sesión por delante también, por supuesto la venta no ha evitado que el saldo del día siga muy positivo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues hoy los leoncios del Ibex han terminado comprando a final de sesión y con saldo comprador durante todo el día, aunque el volumen ha sido bajo de verdad.
> 
> En el Stoxx la sesión europea ha terminado con saldo comprador también y este si que ha tenido volumen alto aunque aun falta algo de sesión.
> 
> En el S&P también se han decidido a comprar hoy con un volumen que no podríamos calificar ni de alto ni de bajo, más bien normal, hacia las 16 se han puesto a vender pero a estos aun les queda bastante sesión por delante también, por supuesto la venta no ha evitado que el saldo del día siga muy positivo.



Creo que habías dicho que utilizabas el acumulación-distribución en diario para ver si entra o sale dinero, ¿utilizas los datos minuto a minuto?


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Creo que habías dicho que utilizabas el acumulación-distribución en diario para ver si entra o sale dinero, ¿utilizas los datos minuto a minuto?



Bueno antes si lo usaba, pero ahora me gusta más ver el volumen 'grande' ese donde los leoncios compran un gran paquetón en medio de la vorágine de volatilidad para saber hacia donde irá el mercado, sin embargo el acumulación-distribución sigue siendo válido pero ahí no distingo entre leoncios y gacelas.

De todos modos el acumulación-distribución está avisando ahora de una pequeña bajada hacia donde hemos empezado la mañana más o menos.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2009)

Mantened la subida en cuarentena...

Rebote del 1,89% para el Ibex 35: el gran ausente fue el volumen de negocio - 23/11/09 - 1718983 - elEconomista.es

El selectivo rebotó el 1,89% y cerró la sesión en 11.940,5 puntos tras haber oscilado entre un mínimo de 11.832,9 y un máximo de 11.975,9 puntos. Los inversores sólo movieron 1.986 millones en todo el parqué, una de las cifras más bajas del año y más propia de meses vacacionales como agosto. Santander y BBVA fueron los motores del rebote con ganancias del 3,24% y del 2,52%. 25 respuestas sobre bolsa: encuentro digital con Miguel A. Paz, de Unicorp.


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mantened la subida en cuarentena...



- Mañana subiremos más que hoy.
- El miércoles tendremos subida tibia.
- El jueves nos caeremos todos juntitos, pero poco.
- El viernes tendremos bajadas moderadas en Europa y subidas tibias en USA.

Los japos tendrán subidas moderadas durante toda la semana, habrá que sacar estadísticas de los chinos, que ahora importan más que los japos 

Este es mi escenario, creo que tiene muchas probabilidades de cumplirse.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2009)

esta en modo automático la bolsa...

por cierto, ¿cuando es acción de gracias?, ese día no hay bolsa gringa, ¿no?


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> esta en modo automático la bolsa...
> 
> por cierto, ¿cuando es acción de gracias?, ese día no hay bolsa gringa, ¿no?



El dia 26, por eso apunto al día 25 como mejor sesión para salirse de cualquier largo, los festivos USA y este especialmente suelen ser buenos detonantes de cambios de tendencia.

edito: si se trata del Ibex o acciones europeas mejor salir el dia 24 al final.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Nov 2009)

Hay en el hilo algún accionista de HYTM?, a cuanto las llevais?

Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Nov 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Hay en el hilo algún accionista de HYTM?, a cuanto las llevais?
> 
> Saludos



0.69 ... `__´!! No te la aconsejo, sigue bajando poco a poco...


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2009)

Hamijos,

aligeren las carteras lo mejor que puedan.

En el mejor de los casos, al Stock no le quedan mas de 50 puntos al alza.

A mi entender, estamos viendo los ultimos coletazos antes del guano. Creo que es inminente y ahora mismo el riesgo de posiciones largas es demasiado elevado


----------



## LOLO08 (23 Nov 2009)

habeis visto la liada parda de hoy en Dinamia??:8:
Blogs Expansión.com

subidon de 1.788%


----------



## chollero (23 Nov 2009)

Kujire dijo:


>



no entiendo nada, esta no es la pornostar que conociamos nos la han cambiado ienso:


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos,
> 
> aligeren las carteras lo mejor que puedan.
> 
> ...



Yo ya estoy escaldado de decir que se cierren posiciones, ahora digo que se ajuste el stop...y si todo sigue subiendo, no problem!


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2009)

Amen, me parece mas correcta tu opinion.

Es que lo veo demasiado claro.

Tengo el arpon cargado a la caza de ballenas ....


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2009)

Alguien ha pegado el pelotazo

ARCA biopharma, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Alguien ha pegado el pelotazo
> 
> ARCA biopharma, Inc. - Google Finance



En mayo de este año estaba al doble... pelotazo para el que la compró ayer! 

Os imagináis una subida del 92% en ARIAd....? :baba:


----------



## donpepito (23 Nov 2009)

ABIO, la llevé en su momento.. cuando estaba en los 11.xxUSD las vendí en un par de días... luego llegó el desastre.

Me alegro por la empresa, ahora tienen un FDA.

PD: NEGOCIA MUY POCO VOL, es complicado acumular, muchos pillados desde mayo.


----------



## donpepito (23 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Vendidas las ABIO a 11.63USD... quizás me pierda un 40% ...pero prefiero el beneficio realizado.
> 
> QTWW, es una cot lenta, no creo que vayamos a despegar en dos días, si mañana recorta, compraré algunas + .... su MIN es 0.53USD ... esperemos que no anuncien una dilución en los prox días... cada vez más... los chicharros USA, y otras, aprovechan las subidas para vender acciones (caso DRYSHIP y ahora el super chicharro de HEB) ha tocado los 1.9xUSD y al darse a conocer la noticia de la dilución... ha bajado a 1.08USD
> 
> Mucho cuidado ahí fuera!



:cook:


Aquellos tiempos.... :Aplauso:


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2009)

Pues al final las ARIA si han podido con los 2.20, ese era el movimiento que les faltaba para la próxima subida, aunque no creo que lleguen demasiado lejos.


----------



## donpepito (23 Nov 2009)

Mulder... en ARIAd, no hay analisis tècnico que valga... están esperando prender la mecha antes del 2010.

Tienen controlada la cotización.


----------



## chollero (23 Nov 2009)

aqui o tienes info privilegiada ó esto es un ruleta, cuando filtran noticias de algun valor es para engañar a cervatillos incautos, tened cuidado.... hagan juego no vas!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Nov 2009)

Parece que ya funciona esto....

A ver si vemos un "jran" subidón en ARIA y podemos salir por patas.

HYTM y DPTR como van tan mal espero que no se la peguen más todavía si viene el guano, aunque para Carlos Rex Wataru y yo mismo el guano ha venido en ambas hace tiempo!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mulder... en ARIAd, no hay analisis tècnico que valga... están esperando prender la mecha antes del 2010.
> 
> Tienen controlada la cotización.



Hombre, yo creo que sí que vale el técnico, de momento está respetando escrupulosamente resistencias (2,80) y soportes (1,75) así como gaps y sus cierres....


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy el Stoxx ah empezado el día con un sonoro gap a la baja, pero ahora mismo está recuperando con calma pero sin pausa, ya ha cerrado el gap del futuro y aun lequeda cerrar el gap del contado.

Si lo logra sería de esperar un lateral en la zona del gap de contado hasta que abran los gringos. Yo sigo esperando una subida fuerte para hoy a pesar del inconveniente de esta noche.

edito: el gap a la baja del Stoxx no ha podido con el mínimo semanal, así que de momento no hemos de preocuparnos por el guano.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Nov 2009)

No estoy muy pendiente de los mercados,pero veo que estan subiendo los indices solo con san,bbva,tef y hoy con iberdrola tambien,los bancos medianos no suben ni ayer,algo se esta cociendo.... y huele a guano que apesta.
A ver si sube que estoy metiendo ya cortos a long time.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Nov 2009)

Catacrack las mapfre me estan poniendo palote para cortos jijijijiji


----------



## Sylar (24 Nov 2009)

El EUR/USD sigue petardeando entre 1,49 y 1,50. El día que rompa el 1,50 con ganas las bolsas se van otra vez de juerga todas juntas. La cuestión es si será esta semana, con el pavo el jueves y todo eso.


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No estoy muy pendiente de los mercados,pero veo que estan subiendo los indices solo con san,bbva,tef y hoy con iberdrola tambien,los bancos medianos no suben ni ayer,algo se esta cociendo.... y huele a guano que apesta.
> A ver si sube que estoy metiendo ya cortos a long time.



Hola a todos,

Lo de Popular, Sabadell y Bankinter es una caída continua que ya lleva un 15% desde hace 3 meses. 
El índice lo aguantan SAN, BBVA y Telefónica. ¿No hay alguna herramienta para ver la evolución del IBEX desde agosto sin estos tres valores?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Nov 2009)

Razón para la subidita de esta mañana desde mínimos: 
_*La subasta de liquidez del BCE. Han colocado 59.000 millones de euros al 1%.
*_
Saludos...


----------



## Sylar (24 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Razón para la subidita de esta mañana desde mínimos:
> _*La subasta de liquidez del BCE. Han colocado 59.000 millones de euros al 1%.
> *_
> Saludos...



Han colocado el 100%. ¿Banquitos un poco hambrientos ante el fin de ejercicio, o ganas de pillar toda la pasta posible para comprar algunos bonos más, que llevan pocos?


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

¿Qué está pasando con mis odiadas Hytm? Ayer es cierto que se negociaron por un valor de más del 100% y con volumen, lo que no se, es el mercado en que lo hizo. Fue en el mercado de Chicago o eso leí. E inclusive al final caímos más...

Hoy está en el PRE subiendo un 52%... no con muchas acciones, pero es raro lo de estos dos días.

Sobre Aria, bueno hay una noticia pero no he llegado a entenderla demasiado bien. De los 24 amicus curiae, ¿18 apoyan a Lilly? ¿o al revés?.

Nuestro Porcentaje de los Martes:







Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^__^!
> 
> ¿Qué está pasando con mis odiadas Hytm? Ayer es cierto que se negociaron por un valor de más del 100% y con volumen, lo que no se, es el mercado en que lo hizo. Fue en el mercado de Chicago o eso leí. E inclusive al final caímos más...
> 
> ...



Jarl!

Mierda entonces teníamos que haber comprado ayer... con menos de 2000 € bajo la media bastante wata...

Entonces sí que se vendieron a 0,75? estoy por dejar una orden de venta...

Capaz soy de pillar 5000€ a 0,36 si no abre con gap XD


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2009)

Si, Wataru... 18 pro LLY... otros tantos neutrales.... pero RECUERDA, que el sentimo contrario, siempre triunfa en los mercados. XDDDDDDDDDDDD

Huelo.. que vamos a tener que ofrecer nuevas acciones en el mercado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, Wataru... 18 pro LLY... otros tantos neutrales.... pero RECUERDA, que el sentimo contrario, siempre triunfa en los mercados. XDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> Huelo.. que vamos a tener que ofrecer nuevas acciones en el mercado.



Sí seguramente para darle la vuelta a la tortilla con el dinero pillado para ofrecer un "soborno" mayor que el que les ofrece LLY a los "amicus" de lo ajeno.

Digo yo que previamente debería de salir un analisto diciendo que antes de que acabe el año llega a los 5 USD para empapelar más...


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Jarl!
> 
> Mierda entonces teníamos que haber comprado ayer... con menos de 2000 € bajo la media bastante wata...
> 
> entonces sí que se vendieron a 0,75? estoy por dejar una orden de venta...



En el foro de Yahoo, Luca venía detallada la compra, pero no fue en el Nasdaq, sino el mercado de Chicago (Ni idea...), osea que no las hubieras vendido.

Estoy perdido Luca... no se que hacer, de momento como no tengo ni idea, no voy a mediar hasta no conocer algún plan de futuro de la compañía... es muuuy raro que no nos hayan dicho si quiera el montante estimado del acuerdo... nada. 

Por el momento es una compañía especulativa y no llevo la cuenta como para arriesgar más dinero sin datos. Prefiero comprar más a 60-70 céntimos, pero con algo de seguridad.

Un saludo

DP! No me jodas que es cierto lo del nota de yahoo con la millonada de acciones nuevas... no me asustes...
Una cosa es el mercado y otra un juicio... ay ay... que nos van a dar el Garrotazo!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> En el foro de Yahoo, Luca venía detallada la compra, pero no fue en el Nasdaq, sino el mercado de Chicago (Ni idea...), osea que no las hubieras vendido.
> 
> Estoy perdido Luca... no se que hacer, de momento como no tengo ni idea, no voy a mediar hasta no conocer algún plan de futuro de la compañía... es muuuy raro que no nos hayan dicho si quiera el montante estimado del acuerdo... nada.
> 
> ...




Pues en chicago se negocian derivados, igual lo que ocurrió es que alguien salió por patas ejecutando unas puts que tenía para cubrirse...

Lo de las nuevas acciones casi seguro que ocurre, recordemos que tiene book value negativo.

Wata postea los comentarios y te doy mi opinión que no los puedo ver por el cape..


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues en chicago se negocian derivados, igual lo que ocurrió es que alguien salió por patas ejecutando unas puts que tenía para cubrirse...
> 
> Lo de las nuevas acciones casi seguro que ocurre, recordemos que tiene book value negativo.
> 
> Wata postea los comentarios y te doy mi opinión que no los puedo ver por el cape..



AY! AY! Que me da algo... nos la han colado Luca... hoy nos vamos a la mierda...

De 145 a 240 millones de acciones nuevas... comunicado a la SEC.

O___O! Joooderrr

At the Special Meeting, you will be asked to consider and vote upon a proposal to approve an amendment to our Certificate of Incorporation to increase the number of authorized shares of our common stock from 145,000,000 to 240,000,000 shares. We would like to increase our authorized shares of common stock to ensure that we have sufficient authorized but unissued shares of common stock available in order to provide flexibility for corporate action in the future.


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2009)

Esto es simplemente una protección, algo parecido hicieron en HGSI, antes del BOOM!


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esto es simplemente una protección, algo parecido hicieron en HGSI, antes del BOOM!



DP!... de 145 a 240 millones de acciones nuevas no es una protección, es una putada... va a diluir nuestras acciones.

...:ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:....


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2009)

Eso no quiere decir que vayan a ofrecerlas... en ANPI, tambien... enviaron a la SEC el documento... y de momento no hay nada.

Además hay que votarlo.


----------



## chameleon (24 Nov 2009)

escasísimo volumen
todos están esperando a ver hacia donde tira USA

japón ya decidió ayer que pabajo!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Nov 2009)

PIB USA +2,8% peor de lo esperado...


----------



## carvil (24 Nov 2009)

Buenos mediodias 


*Real GDP - Q/Q change - SAAR 2.8*


Dentro del rango de consenso, se esperaba entre 2.5% y 3.4%.


Salu2


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2009)

¿Qué opinamos de Repsol a un año/ 18 meses?


----------



## carvil (24 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PIB USA +2,8% peor de lo esperado...



 :fiufiu:


Resistencia actual en el E-Mini 1107 soporte 1098, a las ocho comunicado del FOMC.


Salu2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> AY! AY! Que me da algo... nos la han colado Luca... hoy nos vamos a la mierda...
> 
> De 145 a 240 millones de acciones nuevas... comunicado a la SEC.
> 
> ...





Wataruuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!! que se me atraganta la comidaaaaaaaa :vomito:

Dice algo del precio de ofrecimiento? es para hacer la media con lo cotizado, con el último ofrecimiento hice la media y llegamos justo a ese nivel cuando salieron las acciones.... (el de acciones a los empleados)

DP pon docus que de hicieron lo mismo en HGDI antes del boom porque no lo veo nada claro

PS: Wata a cuanto tienes puesta la orden de venta?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Qué opinamos de Repsol a un año/ 18 meses?



Yo la veo cara de momento para entrar, espera a ver que hacen los de sacyr primero.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Nov 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos mediodias
> 
> 
> *Real GDP - Q/Q change - SAAR 2.8*
> ...



Parece que los futuros vienen en verde por el dato.


----------



## carvil (24 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Parece que los futuros vienen en verde por el dato.




La horquilla era muy amplia :XX: a las 19.30 es mejor estar en la barrera por Benny&CO (FOMC).


Indepedientemente de los mercados el dato es malo.


Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Nov 2009)

Case Shiller: Precios de viviendas en las 20 áreas metropolitanas más grandes de EEUU en septiembre suben 0,3 % cuando se esperaba una subida de 0,8%.

La interanual es de -9,4 % cuando se esperaba -9%.

Dato peor de lo esperado, moderadamente malo para bolsas y moderadamente bueno para bonos. Al menos en teoría porque las bolsas reaccionan justo al revés, quizá valorando que a fin de cuentas ahora hablamos de bajadas del precio del 9% cuando se llegó a hablar no hace mucho del 19% y que son cinco meses seguidos de subida de precios, y dos trimestres seguidos.

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Nov 2009)

Necesito vuestra ayuda.

Estoy muy interesado en adquirir IGD:NYSE, pero a través de mi broker, bankinter, me es imposible hacerlo.

Por ello, os agradecería que intentaraís commprarlo con vuestros broker, y de ser factible, hacerlo saber, y así traspasar la cartera a dicha entidad.

Saludos, y gracias adelantadas.


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy recomiendo esta, sobre todo para señoras y señoritas bolsistas 

Revlon, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Sylar (24 Nov 2009)

parece que el EUR/USD se ha recuperado desde esta mañana pero no se decide a atacar 1,50.
A falta de ese impulso, y con los datos que han salido, no veo yo a los USA abriendo muy alcistas hoy.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Nov 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Necesito vuestra ayuda.
> 
> Estoy muy interesado en adquirir IGD:NYSE, pero a través de mi broker, bankinter, me es imposible hacerlo.
> 
> ...



A ver si me podeis echar una mano, que son dividendos mensuales con yield de 12% anual. 

Como la cuenta naranja, oiga!


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Nov 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> A ver si me podeis echar una mano, que son dividendos mensuales con yield de 12% anual.
> 
> Como la cuenta naranja, oiga!



En R4 no me sale...
Pero al igual que en tu broker será llamar y te lo activan ¿no?.

Eso del 12% mensual, me recuerda a las navieras y al ostiazo que se pegaron.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Nov 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> A ver si me podeis echar una mano, que son dividendos mensuales con yield de 12% anual.
> 
> Como la cuenta naranja, oiga!



Prefiero pagarés de Nueva Rumasa... :XX:


----------



## chameleon (24 Nov 2009)

que pesado está el mercado, no hay quien lo mueva!!


----------



## Catacrack (24 Nov 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Hay en el hilo algún accionista de HYTM?, a cuanto las llevais?
> 
> Saludos



Presente. Yo las llevo a 0,3575

Hoy pensaba pegar un pelotazo pero al final ha sido que no.


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2009)

Luca, está en un link -foro HGSI- no es precisamente un consuelo... pero algo "Grande" is coming.


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2009)

Aquí pongo otra que me gusta pero siempre que sea a partir de 15.01$:

USG Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> En R4 no me sale...
> Pero al igual que en tu broker será llamar y te lo activan ¿no?.
> 
> Eso del 12% mensual, me recuerda a las navieras y al ostiazo que se pegaron.



En mi broker no me lo activan, son un poco gitanos.

Mirar el chart, que es un fondo, no una acción, y ya han bajado el dividendo. Que siendo del 12% anual, es un 1% mensual.

Hablando de navieras, tengo un portfolio a seguir interesante. Os copio unas cuantas.

FREE
GMR
OSG
DRYS
KSP
SSW
DAC

Mis favoritas, DAC, y SSW.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Nov 2009)

A ver si alguno puede comprar IGD a través de su broker. Gracias


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2009)

ING,,, utiliza la plataforma de RT4... pero como todos los grandes bancos... las sugerencias de sus clientes, se las pasan por....

Mejor opera con otro broker.


----------



## carvil (24 Nov 2009)

*(US) Q3 HOUSE PRICE INDEX Q/Q: 0.2% V 0.3%E*

*(US) NOV CONSUMER CONFIDENCE: 49.5 V 47.3E*


Salu2


----------



## chameleon (24 Nov 2009)

¿estáis viendo como están sujetando al mercado? mirad cómo sujetan a los bancos las agencias
está cojido con alfileres!! :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, está en un link -foro HGSI- no es precisamente un consuelo... pero algo "Grande" is coming.



Entonces "ustec" piensa que vamos a realizar la ampliación para no estrangular el valor y se pire a los 40 USD...

Lo veo muy wishfull pero si es lo que cree ok...

Me gusta mas mi teoría de pillar cash para "maletines for the amicus "


----------



## pyn (24 Nov 2009)

El ibex estáa gonizando para mantener los 11900.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ING,,, utiliza la plataforma de RT4... pero como todos los grandes bancos... las sugerencias de sus clientes, se las pasan por....
> 
> Mejor opera con otro broker.



DP, yo funciono con bankinter, no con ing. 

A ti te aparece, con que broker operas?.

Joder es que es imposible poder comprar el jodido fondo.


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2009)

Pues yo no creo que estén sujetando al mercado cuando ni siquiera pasamos los mínimos semanales, si al menos los tocáramos...

En el Ibex creo que si lo han hecho ¿alguien me lo confirma?

Y no digo que no nos vayamos a caer, ahora entramos en dias peligrosos, pero esto que está haciendo el mercado no me parece 'sujeción' sin embargo si es cierto que la debilidad es tremenda.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo no creo que estén sujetando al mercado cuando ni siquiera pasamos los mínimos semanales, si al menos los tocáramos...
> 
> En el Ibex creo que si lo han hecho ¿alguien me lo confirma?
> 
> Y no digo que no nos vayamos a caer, ahora entramos en dias peligrosos, pero esto que está haciendo el mercado no me parece 'sujeción' sin embargo si es cierto que la debilidad es tremenda.



Yo sólo veo un lateral, y creo que va a durar hasta los reyes magos....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Nov 2009)

Joder, entonces doy por hecho que ese fondo no se puede adquirir en españa¿?


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo sólo veo un lateral, y creo que va a durar hasta los reyes magos....



Desde luego los índices americanos ya parecen estar a punto de pasar a verdes y toda la bajada de hoy empieza a parecer una broma de mal gusto.


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Joder, entonces doy por hecho que ese fondo no se puede adquirir en españa¿?



Si es un fondo de ING ¿porque no preguntas a la propia ING? 

Además ahora ya tienen oficinas y todo.


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2009)

Ahh! pensaba que operabas con ING, Bankinter tiene un soft muy completo... prueba a contactar con la mesa.


----------



## pyn (24 Nov 2009)

Mulder, el ibex hizo mínimo semanal por la mañana en 11.808.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Nov 2009)

NexMed, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ahh! pensaba que operabas con ING, Bankinter tiene un soft muy completo... prueba a contactar con la mesa.



He contactado, y me han dicho que no hay nada que pescar, que no es un ETF puro, y por tanto, no lo comercializan. La verdadera razón es que por motivos estrategicos, procuran no comercializar ningun producto de ING. Esto me lo han chivao.



Mulder dijo:


> Si es un fondo de ING ¿porque no preguntas a la propia ING?
> 
> Además ahora ya tienen oficinas y todo.



Me han dicho que me peine, eso pertenece a ING internacional, y por tanto, no tienen acceso a ello, ni por el broker ni nada.

Ninguno teneis opción de comprarlo mediante vuestro broker¿?.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2009)

En RT4, no está disponible... pero muy amablemente lo incorporan, si lo pides.


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2009)

Si os gusta la saga terminator, mañana sale a la venta en ALEMANIA... ya me están preparando el pedido.

Terminator - Die Erlösung Limited T-600 Skull Edition exklusiv bei Amazon Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Christian Bale, Sam Worthington, Moon Bloodgood, Helena Bonham Carter, Anton Yelchin, Jadagrace, Bryce Dallas Howard, Common, Jane Alexander, McG: DVD & Blu


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2009)

Buscando modelo de laser:

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R5PzuFe3m8k&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R5PzuFe3m8k&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## chollero (24 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buscando modelo de laser:
> 
> <object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R5PzuFe3m8k&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R5PzuFe3m8k&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>



Terminator? laser de discoteca? y Ariad a 4 dolares? creo que usted se ha equivocado de foro, wald disney no es aquí amigo


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Nov 2009)

Es una pasada el bichito... aunque no me imagino lo que estás planeando jaja

Sobre lo de Terminator ¿Te he dicho ya lo friki que eres? jaja

Piro al Gimn


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2009)

Chollero... hay que mover el dinero... ;]

Wataru... tu si que sabes...

DP's ARIAd DILUTION PARTY!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Nov 2009)

Hythiam Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Sleepwalk (24 Nov 2009)

Las 39 respuestas de Carlos Doblado, analista de Bolságora para elEconomista y elEconomista.es
Por si a alguien le interesa y todavía no lo ha leído aquí dejo el link:
Encuentro Digital: Carlos Doblado, analista de Bolságora para elEconomista y elEconomista.es - 24/11/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## chameleon (24 Nov 2009)

¿porqué habrán querido dejar una vela roja en ING?
con acabar en 9,6 ya era verde, y lo han mantenido ahí toda la tarde

y no lo han hecho con el SP demasiado mal
he llegado a casa convencido que sería verde. qué estarán tramando...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Nov 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿porqué habrán querido dejar una vela roja en ING?
> con acabar en 9,6 ya era verde, y lo han mantenido ahí toda la tarde
> 
> y no lo han hecho con el SP demasiado mal
> he llegado a casa convencido que sería verde. qué estarán tramando...



desplumarle... ? 8::fiufiu:


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Nov 2009)

Mixtables... aún no hay noticias, pero están pasando cosas raras... bueno están pasando cosas, que ya al menos es algo. Andaba medio muerta la cotización.

Lo bueno es que hoy se está incrementando el volumen... y eso puede ser bueno.

Si quieres entrar especulativamente, estos son niveles para intentarlo al menos. Yo no meto un duro más sin saber si tiene futuro o no la empresa.

Un saludo


----------



## LOLO08 (24 Nov 2009)

Evolución del valor de SOLARIA ENERGIA - Yahoo! Finanzas

Solaria un 12% en 2 dias. Le sienta bien la nueva ley a presentar el Viernes por Zp.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mixtables... aún no hay noticias, pero están pasando cosas raras... bueno están pasando cosas, que ya al menos es algo. Andaba medio muerta la cotización.
> 
> Lo bueno es que hoy se está incrementando el volumen... y eso puede ser bueno.
> 
> ...



Empresas con acciones que cotizan rondando el dolar o menos un futuro muy esperanzador no es que tengan :XX::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Nov 2009)

Atchung!!

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-bonos-por-721-millones-de-euros-2022-a.html


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Nov 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Empresas con acciones que cotizan rondando el dolar o menos un futuro muy esperanzador no es que tengan :XX::XX:



...ehhh:abajo::´( Yo también te quiero... jaja

Se suele decir que la esperanza es lo último que se pierde... Lo último que se pierde es el último dolar... me cagón to lo que se menea...

Un saludo

DP! ¿Vas a cobrar entrada...?


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Nov 2009)

Otra vez la primera en su sector

Energy XXI (Bermuda) Limited - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2009)

Los leoncios del S&P siguen acumulando y están compradores, el saldo semanal sigue alcista y mañana habrá un cambio fuerte de tendencia, lo cual quiere decir que, probablemente, hoy o mañana haremos un mínimo importante.

El cambio de tendencia lo tengo en varias señales de varios índices y muchas acciones Europeas (del Ibex también) y americanas. Yo esperaba un cambio a la baja pero después de ver lo de hoy ya no tengo tan claro lo que va a pasar.

Lo que si es cierto es que mañana deberíamos ver el inicio de un movimiento fuerte.


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2009)

Ya estoy por aquí... buen cierre en ARIAd!

Wataru, no solo estoy complementando los "bixos" .... cuando lo tenga finished... haré un video utubero.


----------



## donpepito (24 Nov 2009)

Confirmado el descuento para este viernes...

El día especial del shopping de Apple. - Apple Store (España)


----------



## carvil (24 Nov 2009)

Buenas noches 


Señales de distribución en el E-Mini S&P 500.


Salu2


----------



## pyn (25 Nov 2009)

Buenos días a tod@s,
según las estimaciones hoy parece ser un dia de cambio de tendencia (a bajista). Habrá que estar atentos a los muchos datos que presentan en USA hoy.


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2009)

A los buenos días!

Tal y como estaba previsto ayer hoy hemos tenido un fuerte gap al alza en apertura. El gap también lo hemos tenido en el oro y en el Eurodólar que ya está por encima de 1.50, no creo que bajemos ya que el gap se ha hecho para pasar resistencias.

A partir de aquí deberíamos seguir subiendo y dejar el gap abierto, lo que ocurra en la realidad ya veremos que es.

edito: El eurodólar ha hecho máximo ahora en 1.5027 !


----------



## chameleon (25 Nov 2009)

por mi parte, veo buen momento para ejecutar plusvalías
después del susto que me dió ING ayer noche. el cierre de cortos de esta mañana (les han machacado), me da pistas sobre mi objetivo.

... y vuelta a recomprar más abajo 

buenos días!!


----------



## Sylar (25 Nov 2009)

Hoy toca subir. El EUR/USD está consolidando por encima de 1,50 (1,5035 ahora mismo), si sube y consolida por encima de 1,505 tenemos un buen arreón al alza de los USA.

Los usanos quieren cerrar en alto como declaración de intenciones. Mañana es acción de gracias, y Lloyd Blankfein y los demás santos de GS, cansados pero satisfechos de hacer el trabajo de Dios, tienen mucho que agradecer este año, principalmente al contribuyente americano y a sus amigos Obama, Tim y Ben (para quien no lo sepa, GS cierra sus cuentas anuales en noviembre).


----------



## Sylar (25 Nov 2009)

El EUR/USD tocando 1,509x. Si se consolida ahora sin bajar de 1,505x, el dji se irá por encima de 10.500 al abrir.
Si se va por encima de 1,51 habrá fiesta.


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2009)

Buenos días

En esta jornada que el euro pisa fuerte, tenemos el ibex así (12:50):

11.966,40 +61,20 +0,5141% 

Hemos estado por encima de los 12.000 en la apertura


----------



## Sylar (25 Nov 2009)

Ya sabéis que yo llevo una apuesta a largo plazo en el dji, y que no domino el análisis técnico. Mi apuesta se basa en el optimismo del mercado, que en mi opinión mantendrá la tendencia a medio plazo alcista hasta el verano que viene (o al menos hasta marzo), si Bernanke sigue metiendo pasta. Pienso que si tengo bastante colchón (un stoploss lo bastante amplio para aguantar vaivenes a la baja) y paciencia para aguantar hasta marzo, me beneficiaré de la tendencia.

Mi stoploss está en 10.100, elegido porque sí. Mi objetivo es el 11.24x (gracias a LCASC), y luego reconsideraré. Hoy hay un comentario en cárpatos a las 11.29 sobre una figura de triángulo expansivo:



> Llevo un tiempo detrás de este índice, y creo que es el momento de poneros un
> primer análisis, pues estoy viendo como la fase Terminal de la onda B la están
> construyendo en forma de un triangulo expansivo, echo que hace ponernos en guardia, pues dada mi experiencia con este tipo de formaciones me parece muy peligroso, ante todo mucha prudencia, pues podrían acelerar el precio hacia la base del triangulo en un espacio corto de tiempo.
> 
> ...



Me temo que mi incapacidad para el análisis técnico se extiende a como pegar pantallazos de gráficos.
No creo que el triángulo se rompa para abajo (según mi apuesta aún falta para el guano), pero a la vista del gráfico me estoy replanteando el nivel de mi stop.
¿algún consejo de los que sabéis de técnico?


----------



## fmc (25 Nov 2009)




----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2009)

Todo alcista, el euro pa arriba...

¿quién ha secuestrado a Tonuel?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Nov 2009)

Wata parece que HYTM "va parriba" mira el PM...

Igual deberíamos haber ampliado Grrr...


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wata parece que HYTM "va parriba" mira el PM...
> 
> Igual deberíamos haber ampliado Grrr...



Lo acabo de ver, pero seguimos igual. De momento, a falta de noticias esta empresa no es viable y ya estoy aburrido de perder pasta.

Si tienes liquidez y te quieres arriesgar un poco más... céntimo arriba u abajo...

Un saludo


----------



## carvil (25 Nov 2009)

Buenos mediodias 

*New Claims - Level 505 K Actual 466 K* 

Rango de consenso 460 K to 500 K


Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes... 

*Pedidos de bienes duraderos -0,6 % mucho peor de lo esperado que era +0,5 %
Paro semanal 466.000 muy buen dato
Gastos personales +0,7% dos décimas mejor de lo esperado*

Saludos...


----------



## Sylar (25 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Sylar, te lo ha puesto fmc, hoy en la web de Cárpatos, un tal Jesús López, ha hecho este comentario, muy parecido a lo que te comenté el otro día...
> 
> Saludos...



Gracias, ya lo he visto. Mira mi mensaje anterior, estoy tratando de determinar un nivel de stop (he cambiado mi objetivo tras lo que me dijiste el otro día). ¿O quizá debería salirme y esperar a entrar en la próxima corrección? Dudas, dudas...
En lo que no me apeo es que esto va a seguir subiendo mientras Ben siga metiendo pasta. Aún quedan (quedamos) muchas gacelas por entrar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2009)

Sylar, según ese gráfico, rompería el triángulo expansivo por abajo, a mediados de diciembre, sobre el 99xx... A mediados de enero sobre el 102xx... Sigue la evolución de esa línea, si buscas un post mio de hace tiempo, esa línea que el dibuja yo la definí como "línea de no retorno".... ;-) (lo hice para el S&P, pero viene a ser lo mismo...)

Saludos..


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> Gracias, ya lo he visto. Mira mi mensaje anterior, estoy tratando de determinar un nivel de stop (he cambiado mi objetivo tras lo que me dijiste el otro día). ¿O quizá debería salirme y esperar a entrar en la próxima corrección? Dudas, dudas...
> En lo que no me apeo es que esto va a seguir subiendo mientras Ben siga metiendo pasta. Aún quedan (quedamos) muchas gacelas por entrar.



Sí, lo he visto luego y por eso lo he borrado... te he contestado en otro post... 

Sylar, te he encontrado el post:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2163950-post64505.html

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Nov 2009)

Pues si hay buenas olas, a surfear se ha dicho.
Abierto mini largo en 11950.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues si hay buenas olas, a surfear se ha dicho.
> Abierto mini largo en 11950.



Estate atenta que a las 16:00h hay datos importantes. Índice de confianza de la Universidad de Michigan y venta de viviendas nuevas... Como siempre tú larga y yo corto... :fiufiu:

Saludos y suerte!


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> Ya sabéis que yo llevo una apuesta a largo plazo en el dji, y que no domino el análisis técnico. Mi apuesta se basa en el optimismo del mercado, que en mi opinión mantendrá la tendencia a medio plazo alcista hasta el verano que viene (o al menos hasta marzo), si Bernanke sigue metiendo pasta. Pienso que si tengo bastante colchón (un stoploss lo bastante amplio para aguantar vaivenes a la baja) y paciencia para aguantar hasta marzo, me beneficiaré de la tendencia.
> 
> Mi stoploss está en 10.100, elegido porque sí. Mi objetivo es el 11.24x (gracias a LCASC), y luego reconsideraré. Hoy hay un comentario en cárpatos a las 11.29 sobre una figura de triángulo expansivo:
> 
> ...




Desde mi punto de vista,siempre chartista, 2 temas:
-Un canal expansivo se considera figura de cambio de tendencia,pero la fiabilidad es baja(según autores 60%)
-Desde finales del invierno,cuando estaba cerca la aprobación del "mark to market",las figuras perdieron muchísima fiabilidad.Solo hay una fuerza en el mercado y lo quiere en la cima.Escasas gacelas.
La baja fiabilidad de las figuras es lo que más desarmado me tiene.Desde el 95 peleándome con el mercado y no había visto nada igual.

El nivel stop-loss me parece majo
Olvídate del gráfico hasta que no se rompan niveles importantes.Solo para valorar soportes y resistencias,olvídate de anticiparte al signo de la tendencia.Y aun así las roturas falsas están a la orden del día(Ibex 12000,por ejemplo)
Saludos


----------



## carvil (25 Nov 2009)

De momento el $ ha rebotado en la parte baja del canal


Niveles importantes 74.4-75.2


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Vaya caida tras la subida del dato, exagerada a mi entender porque no veo tanta salida de dinero como la bajada de precio que han dado. El volumen diario de los leoncios en el Ibex tiene saldo positivo desde la salida del dato (antes estaba en negativo) y están comprando en las bajadas.


----------



## chameleon (25 Nov 2009)

este lateral es desesperante
cad vez se mueve menos


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2009)

hoy en EEUU están ya de vacaciones me parece


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2009)

De Cárpatos:



> He estado hablando con varios operadores y está todo el mundo desesperado, en el corto esto es imposible. La última bajada repentina ha pillado a mucha gente, que estaba especulando a corto alcista tras los buenos datos macro en EEUU. Todo el mundo coincide en que no ha sido el comentario del FMI que antes les he contado dando instrucciones a Europa de lo que tiene que hacer con el dólar, mientras no le dice a EEUU las verdades del barquero que les vendría muy bien. Pero no, no ha sido eso.
> 
> Lo que dicen todos es que la bajada ha venido por el susto que ha dado el credit default swap de Dubai, subiendo 111 puntos de golpe hasta más de 400, combinando con el mal ambiente que ya había esta mañana con la deuda de Grecia.
> 
> ...



Lo cierto es que tiene razón, los mercados en intradía son un bingo ahora mismo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2009)

Pecata, vendí los dos minis en 11910 y me he puesto largo con uno también en 11910... esperando los datos de las 16:00h, en cuanto gane, 20-30 puntos me salgo... que no me fio nada... (si puedo claro... )

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (25 Nov 2009)

de carpatos



> 15:55:07 h.
> Michigan
> 67,4 mejor de lo esperado



2 min después no hay quien lo arranque
está completamente todo congelado


----------



## Sylar (25 Nov 2009)

Dubai World to Delay Debt, Owes $59 Billion; Default Swaps Soar - Bloomberg.com

Ay, los ladrillos...


----------



## chameleon (25 Nov 2009)

arrancadlo por dios!! 



> 15:59:58 h.
> Vivienda nueva
> Tasa de 430.000 mucho mejor de lo esperado


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> Dubai World to Delay Debt, Owes $59 Billion; Default Swaps Soar - Bloomberg.com
> 
> Ay, los ladrillos...



Jodó, subir 111 puntos en un día... :8:

Saludos...


----------



## Misterio (25 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Jodó, subir 111 puntos en un día... :8:
> 
> Saludos...



Si eso no es que se maneja información de que puede pasar algo inminentemente pues no se que va a ser, veremos como evoluciona.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Nov 2009)

Que aburrimientooooooooo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2009)

Sylar, léete este comentario en la web de Cárpatos...

Comenzamos con la figura técnica desplegada por el Dow Jones desde el pasado mes de marzo y su proyección de medio plazo.

Dow Jones, adjunto.

El nivel 10.500 es importante por la confluencia de diversas referencias técnicas que concurren ante este nivel.

Supone cerca del 50% de la caída octubre 07 -marzo 09. Coincide en ese nivel con la directriz de tendencia bajista –verde- y también la directriz alcista que conecta los mínimos de 1.996 con los de 2.002 y 2.003 –gris discontinua-.
El primer tramo de recuperación desde el 9 de marzo hasta junio de este año recorrió 2408 puntos, cifra que añadida al mínimo de julio apunta a los 10.495 puntos como nivel objetivo de proyección para la figura de h-c-h desplegada por el índice.

Los datos internos suelen liderar o cuando menos acompañar los movimientos de los precios. Divergencias bajistas suponen alertas que informan de un movimiento desvaneciéndose internamente pero aún no manifestado por la tendencia de los precios. En lecturas de medio plazo, las divergencias entre datos internos y tendencia del mercado con peligros ciertos y generalmente refrendados por el precio a posteriori.

Los títulos del NYSE que cotizan sobre sus respectivas medias de 50 sesiones han caído desde el 90% de septiembre hasta el 58% actual. Mientras los índices han registrado nuevos máximos del año.

TITULOS DEL NYSE SOBRE SU MEDIA DE 50 SESIONES. Adjunto.

A continuación, y atendiendo al Bullish Percent Index, los títulos que se encuentran en condición alcista desde la perspectiva del P&F, han caído desde el 90% hasta el actual 77% y presentan una serie de máximos y mínimos decrecientes, mientras los índices han registrado nuevos máximos del año.

BULLISH PERCENT INDEX. SP500 adjunto.

El movimiento del sector bancario ha dejado de acompañar a los precios de los índices y cotiza por debajo de su media de 50 sesiones. Para acompañar al mercado y conseguir nuevos máximos del año, debería ascender algo más del 11%. Con un mercado adormecido en zona de máximos desde hace dos meses, las operaciones de trading no serán tan abultadas como en trimestres anteriores. La concesión de créditos está estancada y la morosidad continúa subiendo y marcando máximos.

No será fácil encontrar otro mantra para seducir a los inversores a comprar el sector, especialmente cuando el FDIC acaba de aumentar los bancos en problemas hasta casi 550 y, como era previsible, ha manifestado que no tiene fondos. Cifras no oficiales y sin duda más imparciales, Interest Rate Observer, elevan la cifra a 2.200 bancos,.

BANK INDEX. PHILADELPHIA adjunto.

ORO adjunto.

Las noticias, actividad frenética en el sector, negatividad de los mercados ante el dólar y su futuro, incertidumbre inflación –deflación, compras directas de bancos centrales y la velocidad de crucero del precio del metal, entre otros, han provocado una fuerte revalorización del ORO hasta nuevos niveles de máximos históricos.

El nivel de los 1.191 puntos se conforma como la proyección más inmediata del h-c-h desplegado entre marzo 08 y marzo 09. La distancia que separa el precio de cotización actual y el objetivo es de un 1%. Conviene analizar los movimientos del metal estrechamente para confirmar escenarios de otros activos, léase dólar y mercados.

Inversamente al Oro, la cotización del dólar, en términos de Dólar Index, se encuentra también en zona objetivo de la caída de medio plazo y parece prepararse para un asalto al nivel 76.5 – 77, que alentará una recuperación intermedia de la moneda. El pesimismo respecto de la evolución del dólar está en mínimos históricos.

La relación inversa dólar –mercados, directamente observada con el carry trade, provocará que, una vez superada la zona mencionada de Dólar Index, los cierres de dólar induzcan también cierres de posiciones de riesgo.

Atentamente,
Sugerencias en analisis@mundivia.es 
Antonio Iruzubieta.
CEFA.

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pecata, vendí los dos minis en 11910 y me he puesto largo con uno también en 11910... esperando los datos de las 16:00h, en cuanto gane, 20-30 puntos me salgo... que no me fio nada... (si puedo claro... )
> 
> Saludos...



Vendido en 11960... +50puntos, nos leemos luego....


----------



## Sylar (25 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Sylar, léete este comentario en la web de Cárpatos...



Muchas gracias. No lo entiendo muy bien porque no encuentro el gráfico al que se refiere ni la traducción al español (hablo inglés y me defiendo en francés, pero el tecnicalés solo lo chapurreo). ¿Dice que en 10.500 el dji se dará la vuelta, o solo que es un nivel "muy importante" en el plano espiritual por la confluencia de los idus de noviembre y la casa del sol naciente?
No es coña, es que no entiendo lo que dice.
Por cierto, felicidades por esos 50 puntitos.


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes,

Me marcho hasta la noche, solo puntualizar que alguien ha llevado la cot a 2.22USD soltando 102.000accs.

Prisas por tener liquidez para las compras. XDDDDDD


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Nov 2009)

El DJI parece que quiere formar un HCH bastante inoportuno.Casi encima de la directriz alcista.
Ahora,viene cuando sube y me deja mal


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Me marcho hasta la noche, solo puntualizar que alguien ha llevado la cot a 2.22USD soltando 102.000accs.
> 
> Prisas por tener liquidez para las compras. XDDDDDD



No se preocupe, no miramos a nadie que necesita cash para el dia apple, los T-600, rayos laser, etc etc...


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No se preocupe, no miramos a nadie que necesita cash para el dia apple, los T-600, rayos laser, etc etc...



ja ja ja, y el cine privado.
Este DP es un pijo.

Yo también tengo un caprichín pero no lo digo, que me mandáis de cabeza a facilisimo y me vais a llamar visillera.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Nov 2009)

Cargando unas DAC 4.52


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Nov 2009)

Watarú creo que catacrak nos va a citar para recoger el owned en HYTM, de momento va +8% XD

Ampliando 1700€ me salía a 0,49 con plusvalías...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ja ja ja, y el cine privado.
> Este DP es un pijo.
> 
> Yo también tengo un caprichín pero no lo digo, que me mandáis de cabeza a facilisimo y me vais a llamar visillera.



También vas a montar un párque temático en tu casa como DP ¿?

Yo me quería comprar un par de motos más pero tendré que esperar las ARIA a 20 USD XDDDDDD

Respecto a los visillos, si por mi fuera, no tendría cortinas en casa, soy muy "europeo"


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> Muchas gracias. No lo entiendo muy bien porque no encuentro el gráfico al que se refiere ni la traducción al español (hablo inglés y me defiendo en francés, pero el tecnicalés solo lo chapurreo). ¿Dice que en 10.500 el dji se dará la vuelta, o solo que es un nivel "muy importante" en el plano espiritual por la confluencia de los idus de noviembre y la casa del sol naciente?
> No es coña, es que no entiendo lo que dice.
> Por cierto, felicidades por esos 50 puntitos.



Hola, los gráficos no los han puesto tampoco en la web de Cárpatos... pero a grandes rasgos viene a decir que la OndaB perfecta, caería sobre el fibo50% y la tendencia bajista, sobre los 10500 puntos, lo que vendría a ser el 112x del que siempre hablo en el S&P500. 

Luego dice que está bajando el número de acciones que tienen por debajo la MM50, lo cual no cuadra con los máximos de estos últimos días...

Saludos...

PD: Entra el el blog de Kujire, ella también cree que estamos en plena distribución y a lo mejor te puede ayudar... Loc@s por el nasdaq
PD2: No te lo tomes a mal, pero la primera vez que dijiste lo de los 12000 DJI, pensé que estabas en plan broma... inocho:


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> También vas a montar un párque temático en tu casa como DP ¿?
> 
> Yo me quería comprar un par de motos más pero tendré que esperar las ARIA a 20 USD XDDDDDD
> 
> Respecto a los visillos, si por mi fuera, no tendría cortinas en casa, soy muy "europeo"



Calla, calla que a mi ya me está haciendo falta un coche nuevo... si fuera por mi me lo compraría de segunda mano, pero para 3-4 mil euros menos y 3 años... como que no me merece la pena.

Pecata, dinos el capricho, de todas maneras ya sabes que pensamos que todas las mujeres son visilleras (lo llevan muy adentro...) jaja.

Lo de las cortinas, al menos aquí en el Sur, ando más de la mitad del año ligero de ropa por casa... y no es plan que los vecinos me vean los michelines jajaja

Un saludo

LCASC: He leído de gente que cree que en el 2010 se podría llegar a los 15 mil del Dow, ya sabes las opiniones como los culos, todos tenemos uno juas


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Nov 2009)

Mi capricho... de visillera total.

Vorwerk Thermomix España - Thermomix TM 31


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2009)

mañana no hay bolsa en usa, verdad?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> mañana no hay bolsa en usa, verdad?



No. Acción de gracias. El viernes a medio gas (solo media sesión) 

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (25 Nov 2009)

la thermomix mola


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2009)

Aire para Prisa: Telefónica adquiere el 21% de Digital Plus por 470 millones - 25/11/09 - 1724911 - elEconomista.es


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2009)

EuroDolar 1.513 :8:

Edito: 1.514! :8:


----------



## Catacrack (25 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Watarú creo que catacrak nos va a citar para recoger el owned en HYTM, de momento va +8% XD
> 
> Ampliando 1700€ me salía a 0,49 con plusvalías...



HYTM no me preocupa, pero creo que voy a aprovechar para dejarte solo en DPTR porque no se mueven y hoy han subido algo, intentare volver a entrar cerca de los 0,90$.

En HYTM soltare sobre los 0,39-0,40 para volver a entrar mas abajo.

De momento las tradeo con poco cash por ser valores muy poco seguros. ¿Algun consejo?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> HYTM no me preocupa, pero creo que voy a aprovechar para dejarte solo en DPTR porque no se mueven y hoy han subido algo, intentare volver a entrar cerca de los 0,90$.
> 
> En HYTM soltare sobre los 0,39-0,40 para volver a entrar mas abajo.
> 
> De momento las tradeo con poco cash por ser valores muy poco seguros. ¿Algun consejo?



Sí, véndelos y pasa de ellos si no quieres esperar al Q1 de 2010...


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> HYTM no me preocupa, pero creo que voy a aprovechar para dejarte solo en DPTR porque no se mueven y hoy han subido algo, intentare volver a entrar cerca de los 0,90$.
> 
> En HYTM soltare sobre los 0,39-0,40 para volver a entrar mas abajo.
> 
> De momento las tradeo con poco cash por ser valores muy poco seguros. ¿Algun consejo?



Que no te quedes pillado... jajaja
Me alegro por tus plusvalías... mejor uno conocido 

Un saludo

Pecata, para mi eso es una batidora con resistencias... bahh  (Mi madre la tiene jaja) y otra pijada es la que hace el Pan, al menos está bueno, mi padre es el encargado de la maquina y le echa mil porquerías jaja

Por cierto estamos subiendo con las dichosas Arias ... y nadie dice nada, juas se ha perdido la ilusión de Yate.


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2009)

Wataru... eso son mariconás.... mejor una asistenta de veintipocos años... esas máquinas solo ocupan espacio.

PD: Por cierto... las plusvalías vuelven a casa por NAVIDAD...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2009)

Post del viernes pasado:


las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué gap tiene abierto en 2.20$? : La semana que viene será alcista para ARIAd, entre 2-2,12$ es buen momento para acumular...
> 
> Saludos...



Ahora mismo ARIAd en 2.35$

Saludos... (me apunto un minipunto 8


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Nov 2009)

"Quillous" (andaluz con acento de texas) no os flipéis mucho con las subidas que con el Tipo de cambio nos quedamos igual, que no sólo no vamos a tener para el tema tabú, si no que no vamos ni a poder pillar una piragua en el "deca-clon"


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2009)

Por cierto, con el dolar a 1.51x tendríamos que estar en el 121xx del Ibex por lo menos... :: voy a tirar 4 líneas a ver si saco algo en claro...

Saludos...


----------



## Catacrack (25 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí, véndelos y pasa de ellos si no quieres esperar al Q1 de 2010...



Hablas del 2010 como si fuera el futuro y a mi tu Q1 me suena a la vuelta de la esquina.

Si tu estas tan seguro que durante el primer trimestr del 2010 subimos un 50% o un 100% es la mejor inversion de nuestra vida.


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... eso son mariconás.... mejor una asistenta de veintipocos años... esas máquinas solo ocupan espacio.
> 
> PD: Por cierto... las plusvalías vuelven a casa por NAVIDAD...



¿No es raro que estemos subiendo fuerte con tan poco volumen?... uno se vuelve ya paranoico.

:baba: Yo quiero una de esas con mini uniforme... jurrr

Luca juro que antes cuando puse lo de las arias y que nadie decía nada, también iba a comentar que me faltaba el Luca comentando lo del tipo de cambio jajaja


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2009)

Vamos a fletar un AnVIón... para este weekend ... nos plantamos en NYC en 6 horas... creo que el nuevo AIRBUS está operativo desde FRANCIA.

Opssss... espero q el 2.35USD no haya sido el DUMP de acción de gracias... AKA necesito liquidez ASAP.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿No es raro que estemos subiendo fuerte con tan poco volumen?... uno se vuelve ya paranoico.
> 
> :baba: Yo quiero una de esas con mini uniforme... jurrr
> 
> Luca juro que antes cuando puse lo de las arias y que nadie decía nada, también iba a comentar que me faltaba el Luca comentando lo del tipo de cambio jajaja




De paranoico nada, eso fué lo que me hizo vender las LGND y de la que me libré fué menuda...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Hablas del 2010 como si fuera el futuro y a mi tu Q1 me suena a la vuelta de la esquina.
> 
> Si tu estas tan seguro que durante el primer trimestr del 2010 subimos un 50% o un 100% es la mejor inversion de nuestra vida.




Hamijo ustec ha pedido consejo y yo le he dado mi opinión, el Q1 se presenta en abril, tan vuelta de la esquina no es.


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2009)

Otra cosa... GTXi... está subiendo muy fuerte en pocos días... esa SI era una apuesta segura!


----------



## chameleon (25 Nov 2009)

observad que las bolsas no están acompañando al eur/usd

sin el subidón de hoy del eur estaríamos debajo del 1100


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> De paranoico nada, eso fué lo que me hizo vender las LGND y de la que me libré fué menuda...



Fue (´ nop...) :

¿El nuevo Airbus (380) a Nueva York en 6 horas? Umm... poco me parece.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Otra cosa... GTXi... está subiendo muy fuerte en pocos días... esa SI era una apuesta segura!



La estoy mirando y todavía no me convence, con el tipo de cambio tan fuerte, (esperemos que no pase de 1,55 como estimamos) yo esperaría a que corrigiera...

Creo que puede dar campanada en Diciembre si.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Fue (´ nop...) :
> 
> ¿El nuevo Airbus (380) a Nueva York en 6 horas? Umm... poco me parece.



Lo normal son 9 horas, creo que puede ir más rápido porque consume menos combustible y a ese ritmo puede llegar sin aterrizar planeando


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2009)

Por 1000,00€ hay plazas .... iBERIA tiene alguno en ORDER?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Por 1000,00€ hay plazas .... iBERIA tiene alguno en ORDER?



DP subirse en vuelos "Trial" es bastante peligroso... a veces se estrellan y tal... déjese de fiestas en "BIONES" que la presión es una cosa chunga como para ir pedo.


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Por 1000,00€ hay plazas .... iBERIA tiene alguno en ORDER?



Joder, por 450 salgo desde Jerez hasta Río ...

Yo he visto ofertas desde Londres con Singapur Air (Sino la mejor... casi) para Asía por 600-700 en el 380.


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2009)

Seguimos con nuestra sesión cinefila... está sale en BD dentro de unos días... y ahora están estrenando en España:

Blu-ray.com - Paranormal Activity Blu-ray Announced


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Seguimos con nuestra sesión cinefila... está sale en BD dentro de unos días... y ahora están estrenando en España:
> 
> Blu-ray.com - Paranormal Activity Blu-ray Announced



¿Pelis para acojonar al personal? Prefiero otro estilo de pelis... (si, tengo el corazón muy pequeño jaja).

Pff tal y como está el dolar... dan ganas de comprar en los Usa, ¿nos tocará ir como a todos los españolitos a las afueras de Ny a comprar ropa?


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2009)

Si quieres ABERCROMBIE original, sacado de la fabrica... en iOffer: A place to buy, sell & trade hay varios xinos que te venden.


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2009)

Para los afortunados con plusvalías.. y aprovechando el cambio eujodolar...

Sideshow Collectibles Black & White Friday 2009


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si quieres ABERCROMBIE original, sacado de la fabrica... en iOffer: A place to buy, sell & trade hay varios xinos que te venden.



! ¿Tu has comprado por esa web? joder hay cosas muy chulas...

¿Vaqueros por 10 dolares? Y hay chaquetas tiradas de precio... ummm voy a investigar, que por unos pocos de dolares lleno el armario jaja

Los muñequitos para ti... jaja pero que friki...


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2009)

Si, camisas tipo oxford de abercrombie, y te puedo certificar que son originales, las mismas que las que he comprado en NYC.

NO SON FAKES.


----------



## tonuel (25 Nov 2009)

Hola chavales... ya estoy por aquí después de 3 dias baneado... ::


Sólo queria deciros que comprar en los chinos es de pobres...








Con lo fácil que te lo ponen...


Abercrombie & Fitch



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2009)

Tonuel... esas camisas las utilizo para las chapus en casa...


----------



## tonuel (25 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... esas camisas las utilizo para las chapus en casa...



Y para salir al jardín que te pones... ¿traje y corbata...? 



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Nov 2009)

Lo bueno de Abercrombie es ir a la tienda a ver a los maromos con esos torsos desnudos y torneados... :baba: al comprar por internet se pierde mucho...

Las Ariad es que ya ni las miro... como dice Luca, lo que ganamos un día lo perdemos en el tipo de cambio.


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hola chavales... ya estoy por aquí después de 3 dias baneado... ::
> 
> 
> Sólo queria deciros que comprar en los chinos es de pobres...
> ...



Algo haría UsteC...

Jur que precios... yo es que mire, soy pobre... jaja 

Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hola chavales... ya estoy por aquí después de 3 dias baneado... ::



¿Y qué has hecho esta vez?
Tú has hecho que te baneen porque no había nada que certificar. Ahora que has vuelto, igual vuelve el guano.


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2009)

Ahí os dejo una foto con un par de clientas:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2009)

Repsol YPF aprueba un recorte del 19% de su dividendo, hasta los 0,425 euros - 25/11/09 - 1725566 - elEconomista.es


----------



## tonuel (25 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y qué has hecho esta vez?
> Tú has hecho que te baneen porque no había nada que certificar. Ahora que has vuelto, igual vuelve el guano.



Nada... lo habitual...







tuve unas palabritas con los triunfadorehs que pululan por el hilo del yuri... 



Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y qué has hecho esta vez?
> Tú has hecho que te baneen porque no había nada que certificar. Ahora que has vuelto, igual vuelve el guano.



Ya me extrañaba...¿¿qué ha pasado??...¿otra vez el hilo del Yuri?


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2009)

Joder, he escrito el post casi a la par que tú y te he leído el pensamiento...


----------



## tonuel (25 Nov 2009)

Si eso parece... pero ya estoy a la faena...


agarraos las kalandras... 





Saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2009)

Wataru... de estos he pedido dos unidades, en España... los venden a 250,00€ unidad... si es que somos muy ricos, todos. XDD

JB Systems Quadra Beam « Efecto para discoteca « Efectos « Iluminación « Musik Produktiv


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... de estos he pedido dos unidades, en España... los venden a 250,00€ unidad... si es que somos muy ricos, todos. XDD
> 
> JB Systems Quadra Beam « Efecto para discoteca « Efectos « Iluminación « Musik Produktiv



??! ¿Pero que leches quieres montar...? 

Yo creo que te va a salir más barato alquilar una disco con la barra libre jaja e inclusive Gogos (ñam-ñam). :XX:

Y si... muy monos los chavales... hay que reconocer lo que cuesta sacar la tableta jajaja


----------



## tonuel (25 Nov 2009)

La madre que os parió... :vomito:


Espero no estar rodeado de gayolos... :ouch:



Saludos :ouch:


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2009)

La máquina de niebla... la tengo hace tiempo...suelo utilizarla en sesions de terror en el DP's CINEMA Paradise. XD

Solo me faltan esos dos proyectores LEDs....

He dicho NIEBLA... la de humo es de pobres... XDDDDDD


----------



## tonuel (25 Nov 2009)

Como dicen por aquí...


*A vosté li falta un regó... *sin acritud... 8:




Saludos


----------



## sarkweber (25 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Como dicen por aquí...
> 
> 
> *A usted le falta un regón... *sin acritud... 8:
> ...



jajajajajaja :XX:


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2009)

Eso es "empujar" ????


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2009)

A las buenas noches!

Pues ya me deshice de las NM (a mal precio, pero las tuve altas y desaproveché la ocasión) y sigo manteniendo las AUY, ya llevan más de 1$ de beneficio por acción desde el jueves pasado, claro que el subidón del oro ayuda lo suyo, aunque dentro de poco voy a liquidarlas, las espero en 14.20$.

Luca hay que reaccionar rápido! 

A partir de hoy los índices de gringolandia van a ponerse muy laterales o incluso bajistas, cuidadín.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La máquina de niebla... la tengo hace tiempo...suelo utilizarla en sesions de terror en el DP's CINEMA Paradise. XD
> 
> Solo me faltan esos dos proyectores LEDs....
> 
> He dicho NIEBLA... la de humo es de pobres... XDDDDDD



Yo prefiero el DIY:

Fog Machines - Your Guide to using Fog Machines for Halloween


----------



## tonuel (25 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Eso es "empujar" ????



Ya se lo explicaré un dia de estos.. no se preocupe... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2009)

*Don't have the time or skill to build a fog chiller. No problem, The Mister Kool Low-Laying Fog Machine is just what you'll want - ask to DP!
*


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2009)

Luca... eso está muy bien, cuando quieres el efecto niebla low... pero la que yo tengo es HOMOGENEA y NECESARIA para poder sacar el 100% de los efectos de iluminación.

Le puedes echar un concentrado para que huela, por ejemplo a vainilla.


----------



## chameleon (25 Nov 2009)

y qué diferencia hay?

las de niebla funcionan con hielo seco, no?


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2009)

http://www.earpro.es/uploads/pdf/ANTARI_EFECTOS ATMOSFERICOS.pdf

Ahí tienes +info.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2009)

Hay que hacerle a DP un apartado en el hilo relativo a Gadgets...como el suplemento del un periódico


----------



## chameleon (25 Nov 2009)

yo pagaría porque nos enseñara la mansión y la colección de coches
como el programa de la MTV


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2009)

Yo soy un currela... que todos lo días me levanto a las 7:30am.


----------



## sarkweber (25 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo soy un currela... que todos lo días me levanto a las 7:30am.



Y yo a las 6:00 am no te jode. 8:


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2009)

Hay que levantar el PAÍS.... algunas veces a las 7.00am


----------



## chameleon (25 Nov 2009)

levantarte para ir a la sala de masajes no es trabajar...


----------



## tonuel (25 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay que levantar el PAÍS.... algunas veces a las 7.00am



Aquí teneis a DP levantando *El País*...












Saludos


----------



## Efren (25 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Algunas veces a las 7.00am



Eso no es nada, a las 5:20 para empezar a las 6. Lo único bueno es que no pillo atascos 8:


----------



## tonuel (25 Nov 2009)

Efren dijo:


> Eso no es nada, a las 5:20 para empezar a las 6. Lo único bueno es que no pillo atascos 8:



¿Y que hace usted aún por aquí...?


Casimiro ya ha salido... 


Saludos


----------



## chameleon (25 Nov 2009)

vosotros no sabéis lo que tiene que esperar DP todas las mañanas hasta que le dejan el coche bien encerado.


----------



## Efren (25 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Y que hace usted aún por aquí...?
> 
> 
> Casimiro ya ha salido...
> ...



Ahora estoy en el turno de tarde 14-22, sino ya estaría durmiendo


----------



## donpepito (25 Nov 2009)

Me voy a escuchar el podcast en la sala de torturas... hasta mañana.

Ariad v Eli Lilly | Legal Talk Network


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2009)

Pues yo me levanto todos los días a las 7:00 y muchos días a la 1:00 aun no estoy en la cama, al final voy arrastrando el sueño hacia el fin de semana y entonces me vengo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Nov 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> observad que las bolsas no están acompañando al eur/usd
> 
> sin el subidón de hoy del eur estaríamos debajo del 1100



No te fíes, se van a asegurar de que NADIE sea capaz de ganar nada estando corto, están haciendo filigranas para putear al personal, dudo mucho que en el 2003 hubiese tanto hijoputismo en el mercado.

Yo llevo ya mes y pico viendo todo tipo de cosas raras, que el Ibex no acompaña al S&P (la famosa desincronización de índices de la que hablaba Kujire), el Nikkei lo mismo, el sector bancario que ya no da más de sí, el dólar que empieza a llegar a zona de soportes, los gaps en un sentido y en otro, las recomendaciones de entrar en renta variable de los bancos que me envían publicidad a mi correo...

Pero, por otro lado, hay cosas que no cuadran, estamos en plena trampa de liquidez, el dinero no tiene a dónde ir si no es a la bolsa, el problema es que una bajada de los bonos no sólo haría caer al dólar y subir las bolsas, también dificultaría la recuperación económica, es decir, AQUÍ NO PUEDE MOVERSE NADIE.

Es decir, se sigue inyectando dinero para que no bajen los bonos y no bajen las bolsas, esto hay que seguir haciéndolo hasta que la recuperación económica esté hiper-asegurada, hasta que ya tengamos la inflación en USA delante de las narices.

Cuando empiecen a salir datos buenos uno detrás de otro puede que baje la bolsa


----------



## tonuel (25 Nov 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Cuando empiecen a salir datos buenos uno detrás de otro puede que baje la bolsa



*
El crash del 2010...*



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (25 Nov 2009)

mi impresión con los bancos, como dije el otro día, es que están sujetos con alfileres
estoy siguiendo muy de cerca deutsche, ing y san. y en los tres veo que las agencias sueltan papel muy violentamente, tanto que los desequilibran y bajan en movimientos bruscos. luego los cuidadores consiguen nivelar. 

cuando el mercado acompaña, son los mismos cuidadores quienes venden,. se nota porque lo hacen poco a poco, suavemente.

hace dos días se mascaba la tragedia en los bancos europeos, pero lo enderezaron. no sé de dónde viene eldinero, pero todo lo que las agencias venden a saco, los cuidadores acaban recomprando. pero sin fuerzas para subir las cotizaciones. ni sube ni baja, y todo a costa de un gran esfuerzo

veremos...


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No te fíes, se van a asegurar de que NADIE sea capaz de ganar nada estando corto, están haciendo filigranas para putear al personal, dudo mucho que en el 2003 hubiese tanto hijoputismo en el mercado.
> 
> Yo llevo ya mes y pico viendo todo tipo de cosas raras, que el Ibex no acompaña al S&P (la famosa desincronización de índices de la que hablaba Kujire), el Nikkei lo mismo, el sector bancario que ya no da más de sí, el dólar que empieza a llegar a zona de soportes, los gaps en un sentido y en otro, las recomendaciones de entrar en renta variable de los bancos que me envían publicidad a mi correo...
> 
> ...



Buen comentario, lo cierto es que a partir de este noviembre también hemos visto al Stoxx desincronizarse del S&P y del Dow, mientras los dos últimos hacían máximos el Stoxx está más perroflautista que nunca y solo avanza a base de gaps. Algo que nunca había visto de forma tan exagerada como ahora.

Ahora mismo las voces cantantes las llevan las divisas y el oro, en menor medida las materias primas pero ni siquiera el petroleo sirve ya de referencia.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2009)

SAN está cogido por los pelos para que aguante el tirón alcista

Si cae SAN en nuestro fabuloso guarribex, que el último apague la luz...


----------



## tonuel (25 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> SAN está cogido por los pelos para que aguante el tirón alcista
> 
> Si cae SAN en nuestro fabuloso guarribex, que el último apague la luz...




De la luz ya me encargo yo... no te preocupes... :fiufiu:


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (25 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> *
> El crash del 2010...*
> 
> 
> ...



Se me habia olvidado añadir algo.... 8:



*A Octubre no llegamos...*



Saludos


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Buen comentario, lo cierto es que a partir de este noviembre también hemos visto al Stoxx desincronizarse del S&P y del Dow, mientras los dos últimos hacían máximos el Stoxx está más perroflautista que nunca y solo avanza a base de gaps. Algo que nunca había visto de forma tan exagerada como ahora.
> 
> Ahora mismo las voces cantantes las llevan las divisas y el oro, en menor medida las materias primas pero ni siquiera el petroleo sirve ya de referencia.



El proceso de distribucion en el Stoxx es muy claro y muy notorio.
Pueden seguir alargandolo pero el tiempo se va a acabando y ya estamos mucho mas cerca que lejos de una ruotura a la baja de al menos un 20%.

El grafico es muy locuente y estamos a las puertas del 2010 ....

Por terminar de putear al personal, es probable que tiren las bolsas en un mes tradicionalmente alcista como es Diciembre.

De estos joputas ya me espero cualquier cosa, pero les estoy observando con mirada asesina


----------



## tonuel (25 Nov 2009)

bertok dijo:


> .
> Pueden seguir alargandolo pero el tiempo se va a acabando y ya estamos mucho mas cerca que lejos de una ruotura a la baja de al menos un 20%.



A mi póngame un 70%...








Saludos


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2009)

bertok dijo:


> El proceso de distribucion en el Stoxx es muy claro y muy notorio.
> Pueden seguir alargandolo pero el tiempo se va a acabando y ya estamos mucho mas cerca que lejos de una ruotura a la baja de al menos un 20%.
> 
> El grafico es muy locuente y estamos a las puertas del 2010 ....
> ...



El Stoxx está siguiendo mucho lo que hace el oro, ahora mismo el oro está muy cerca de 1200 y dicen las malas lenguas que esa podría ser una resistencia fuerte donde podría corregir.

Eso podría suceder mañana y si empieza a bajar podría arrastrar al Stoxx.

edito: la primera parte de diciembre suele ser bajista.


----------



## Claca (26 Nov 2009)

Muy interesante lo que comenta Benditaliquidez. También hay que tener en cuenta que desde septiembre a duras penas hemos avanzado y la mayoría de índices europeos ni eso, y ya sabemos lo que suele ocurrir cuando una cotización se estanca tras realizar una subida vertiginosa. Cuando no se puede, no se puede (hasta que se demuestre lo contrario).


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Nov 2009)

bertok dijo:


> El proceso de distribucion en el Stoxx es muy claro y muy notorio.
> Pueden seguir alargandolo pero el tiempo se va a acabando y ya estamos mucho mas cerca que lejos de una ruotura a la baja de al menos un 20%.
> 
> El grafico es muy locuente y estamos a las puertas del 2010 ....
> ...



Es que no pueden hacer eso, aquí el truco está en que el dinero circule, si los bancos no lo prestan la única manera de que circule el dinero es mediante el efecto riqueza, que la gente gaste porque sube su fondo de pensiones o sus acciones.

Y en plena campaña navideña no pueden apagar el efecto riqueza tirando las bolsas, el caso es que el consumo no despega con contundencia, necesitan más subida de las bolsas pero ya cuesta avanzar.

Están jodidos, necesitan subirlo pero no es fácil, necesitan tomar aliento y que baje un poco para remontar, parece que el ramping tras la última bajada no ha sido suficiente y hay que bajar otra vez (no lo sé), si se baja se baja ya para subir durante casi todo diciembre (en eso estoy con Mulder).

QUE NADIE ME HAGA MUCHO CASO, intento razonar lo que digo pero yo no soy adivino, es mi opinión sincera y no acepto reclamaciones.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Nov 2009)

Modo furtivo desde el curro ON:

El nikkei baja ligeramente y el yen en máximos de 14 años frente al dólar.

El Banco de Japón niega que piense intervenir para debilitar el yen (si yo fuera a intervenir también lo negaría).

Puepasardetó.


----------



## Sleepwalk (26 Nov 2009)

*Moody's prepara una bajada masiva de rátings a 28.000 millones de euros en preferente*

Moody's prepara una bajada masiva de rátings a 28.000 millones de euros en preferentes

Publicado el 26-11-09 , por Daniel Badía 

La agencia de análisis y calificación Moody's ha cambiado su metodología para calificar las participaciones preferentes y la deuda subordinada de las entidades financieras, porque piensan que existe un riesgo mayor del que consideraban hasta ahora en sus análisis.

Como consecuencia, puso en revisión, para una posible rebaja, el ráting crediticio de este tipo de títulos emitidos por 170 bancos en todo el mundo. El montante de deuda afectada asciende a unos 450.000 millones de dólares o casi 300.000 millones de euros.

Moody’s ha hecho pública la lista de los damnificados y la representación española es más que considerable. Según cálculos de EXPANSIÓN, a partir de la información disponible en la página web de Moody's para clientes, un total de 15 entidades españolas, con emisiones por valor de 27.711 millones, podrían ver rebajada la calificación de preferentes y deuda subordinada en uno o más escalones. Es decir, representan en torno al 9,23% del total de títulos puestos bajo amenaza por la agencia en todo el mundo.

Dentro de este nutrido grupo, aparecen grandes jugadores, como Santander o BBVA, con preferentes y deuda subordinada por importe de 9.079 y 5.080 millones de euros, respectivamente. Pero también entidades más pequeñas, como Pastor y Bankinter, o varias cajas, como Insular de Canarias, Bancaja o Caja Duero (ver gráfico).







Las preferentes son títulos perpetuos, es decir, sin fecha de caducidad, que una entidad coloca con el fin de reforzar su Tier 1 (capital de primera categoría que incluye capital y reservas, más preferentes, sobre activos ponderados por riesgo), mientras que la deuda subordinada se emite para fortalecer el Tier 2 o recursos propios de segunda categoría (capital, reservas, preferentes y subordinadas). Entre los títulos subordinados, sólo los tramos junior pueden sufrir una rebaja, porque tienen un riesgo más elevado, puesto que el emisor puede dejar de pagar el interés si entra en pérdidas.

Normalmente, la rebaja de la calificación de un título de deuda tiene repercusiones sobre el precio al que cotiza en el mercado secundario, así como en el interés que deben ofrecer las entidades por sus nuevas emisiones. Sin embargo, según lo expertos, en este caso no se espera un impacto grave, pese a la contundencia que pueden alcanzar los recortes.

«Lo que hace Moody’s es ajustar los ráting de las preferentes al riesgo que aprecia ya los mercados en estos momentos. En este sentido, los diferenciales ya se han ensanchado lo que debían durante la crisis», explica Miguel Lafont, del departamento de mercados de capitales de Société Générale.

"Se cubren las espaldas a posteriori ante la posibilidad de que en 2010 alguna entidad pueda entrar en pérdidas y deje de pagar las preferentes al año siguiente", añade el experto. A este respecto, María Cabanyes, analistas de Moody's para entidades financieras, recuerda que confían en que, dentro del proceso de reestructuración que está viviendo el sector, "resulten entidades sólidas tras las fusiones, que alejen los peligros de que se pueda diferir el pago de algún cupón en las preferentes".

Pese a que Moody's publicó su nuevo método para calificar este tipo de deuda la semana pasada, la firma no ha tomado una decisión al respecto. "Desde que un ráting se pone en revisión para una posible rebaja, se publican los resultados antes de tres meses como máximo, aunque, probablemente, no se va a apurar hasta este límite, porque los instrumentos de este tipo de deuda en España están más estandarizados y, por lo tanto, son menos complicados que en otros países", sostiene Cabanyes. Según recogía el informe de Moody's, el 50% de los ráting a nivel global que se han puesto en revisión para una rebaja podrían sufrir un recorte de tres o cuatro escalones, el 40% de entre uno o dos, y el resto de cinco o más.

*El poder de la banca*
Las entidades españolas cuentan con un punto a favor respecto a sus competidores europeos: una extensa red de oficinas. Esto les ha permitido colocar desde finales de 2008 "BBVA abrió la veda con una emisión de 1.000 millones" más de 11.600 millones de euros entre sus clientes particulares. Por otro lado, cuando el Banco de España tuvo que rescatar CCM, la caja repagó las preferentes que tenía emitidas al 100% de su valor nominal. "Al cliente particular se le cuida más, por lo que es más complicado que una entidad deje de pagar", añade Lafont.

*Nuevo método*
1. El método se cambia porque, pese al apoyo público que ha recibido la banca, los inversores han sufrido pérdidas.
2. Los más beneficiados sólo sufrirán una rebaja de ráting de un escalón, aunque éstas podrían superar los cinco niveles de golpe.
3. Los expertos no creen que vaya a tener impacto en los precios, porque el inversor ya ha penalizado mucho la deuda.

Expansión.com


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Nov 2009)

Buenos días... menudo gap para comenzar el día... vamos a buscar un punto para ponernos largos (un ratito) 

Saludos...

Edito: Largo con mucho miedo en 11870...


----------



## Efren (26 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Edito: Largo con mucho miedo en 11870...



Has puesto SL?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Nov 2009)

Efren dijo:


> Has puesto SL?



En 11795... le ha ido del canto un duro... lo dejo ahí, ya lo miraré luego...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2009)

A los buenos días!

Los cortos no avisan, ayer en mi último post ya sugería algo, pero parece que cuando los cortos sugieren la maquinaria ya está en marcha, son imprevisibles.

De todas formas yo creo que los próximos días serán laterales, hoy bajamos, mañana subiremos y así todos los días hasta principios de diciembre, en mi modesta opinión ahora mismo no vale la pena estar dentro del mercado.

Solo trading intradía y afinando...


----------



## tonuel (26 Nov 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 10:38; -1,92%

11735 puntos


Un abrazo a tod@s... 






Saludos


----------



## Antiparras (26 Nov 2009)

bueno, pues repsol acaba de anunciar su dividendo, un 19% mas bajo que el año pasado. El gran himbersór del Rivero se tiene que estar tirando de los pelos.


----------



## chameleon (26 Nov 2009)

demasiado altos estamos como para pensar en largos
dejad que nos acerquemos un poquito más a soportes

creo que tiene razón mulder, tiene pinta de lateral/bajista. puede que haya oportunidades en el intradía, pero lo veo arriesgado. yo no tengo tiempo estos días de estar delante de las pantallas, cuando baje otro 2% igual me lo planteo. 

ING -4.5% me tienta, esperaré que baje un poco más, un par de días...


----------



## chameleon (26 Nov 2009)

Antiparras dijo:


> bueno, pues repsol acaba de anunciar su dividendo, un 19% mas bajo que el año pasado. El gran himbersór del Rivero se tiene que estar tirando de los pelos.



REP siempre vah'parriba


----------



## Antiparras (26 Nov 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> REP siempre vah'parriba



ahí, ahí, la misma trayectoria que SYV


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Nov 2009)

Wall Street cierra y en Europa se aprovechan para hacer bajaditas


----------



## chameleon (26 Nov 2009)

anoche comentaba la debilidad que veía en Deutsche, ING y SAN 

tonuel certificarás hoy, no? 

Deut. Bank 47.13 -2.705 -5.43 % 
ING Grp 8.936 -0.683 -7.1 % 
Santander 11.45 -0.375 -3.17 %


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Nov 2009)

)))):Baile:

Soy gilipollas,cerre casi todos los cortos en apertura snif snif,ayer se me puso la cosa muy roja y hasta el Lunes no estare pendiente,sacarle todo lo que podais a los leoncios,y recordad que esta todo muy caro jajajaja


----------



## Sylar (26 Nov 2009)

Jugando con los stoploss ayer los dejé altos (pensando que con lo de acción de gracias el dji se estaría quietecito) y me los han saltado. Estoy fuera. Mi plan de aguantar dentro hasta marzo ha durado 9 días.
Ahora a esperar, lo intentaremos otra vez, pero ya puestos esperaremos a la semana que viene a ver si se acerca más al 10.100.


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Nov 2009)

Buenos días
La sombra de Dubai es alargada.
En CNBC comentan que las agencias le han bajado el rating.A buenas horas...
Desde mi punto de vista un default en toda regla.
Saludos


----------



## chameleon (26 Nov 2009)

si fuera un día normal, abriría largos para intradiar con el tirón a la baja USANO. pero como abren mañana, habrá que esperar


----------



## pyn (26 Nov 2009)

Buenas a tod@s,
tengo una preguntita un poco off-topic, es sobre etf's ¿alguien ha invertido en este tipo de producto financiero? Estoy mirando los que ofrece mi broker y la verdad que tiene muy buena pinta para diversificar inversiones, sobretodo mirando el medio-largo plazo. ¿Cómo lo veis? Y ya puestos, a medio plazo ¿Cuál creeis que es el sector que dará el pelotazo?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes.

Yo también tengo un off-topic: LLAMANDO A CHOLLERO!!!

Quiero acudir a una subasta de la SS ya que he encontrado algo que me interesa y ando perdido... si alguno de vosotros sabe como vá a parte de chollero es de agradecer..

Saludos.


----------



## until (26 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Yo también tengo un off-topic: LLAMANDO A CHOLLERO!!!
> 
> ...



Buenos Días!

Pues yo no he acudido nunca, no obstante en google pones Seguridad Social Subaastas y en la primera pagina que te sale añade todas las excepciones y hay tienes toda la info, te paso el telefono de la seguridad social 901 50 20 50.

Supongo que te pediran identificacion y garantia-aval para poder pujar.....

Un Saludo!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Nov 2009)

until dijo:


> Buenos Días!
> 
> Pues yo no  he acudido nunca, no obstante en google pones Seguridad Social Subaastas y en la primera pagina que te sale añade todas las excepciones y hay tienes toda la info, te paso el telefono de la seguridad social 901 50 20 50.
> 
> ...




Gracias.

El procedimiento es sencillo, pero me tendré que empapar la ley o preguntar a un abogado porque me acabo de dar cuenta de que hay algo raro:

"EL EMBARGO CORRESPONDE AL 50% DEL PLENO DOMINIO CON CARACTER PRIVATIVO."

Para pujar tienes que meter en un sobre un aval del 30% del valor de subasta, junto con una fotocopia de tu DNI y tu porcentaje de puja, lo normal es alrededor del 75% con este porcentaje como mínimo.


----------



## until (26 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> "EL EMBARGO CORRESPONDE AL 50% DEL PLENO DOMINIO CON CARACTER PRIVATIVO."



Luca si ganas la puja solo temdrias en propiedad el 50 % del bien, creo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Nov 2009)

until dijo:


> Luca si ganas la puja solo temdrias en propiedad el 50 % del bien, creo...



Sí, así es, lo acabo de mirar, seguramente mamoneos de divorcios e impago de pensiones y demás...

De todas maneras he visto otras cosas muy interesantes... cada vez hay más "manteca" en la página de la SS

Muchas gracias por tus respuestas.

A estas subastas digo yo que sólo irán los bancos...


----------



## until (26 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí, así es, lo acabo de mirar, seguramente mamoneos de divorcios e impago de pensiones y demás...
> 
> De todas maneras he visto otras cosas muy interesantes... cada vez hay más "manteca" en la página de la SS
> 
> Muchas gracias por tus respuestas.



Te puedes pasr por la pagina de la AEAT tambien hay embargos y subastas y tal...


----------



## ghkghk (26 Nov 2009)

Luca, en estos temas si no se sabe es peligroso meterse. Que hay mucho que puja sin saber si hay cargas o si ese 50% es de un narcotraficante ruso, que te va a "comprar" tu 50% por 3.000 arias...


----------



## aksarben (26 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Luca, en estos temas si no se sabe es peligroso meterse. Que hay mucho que puja sin saber si hay cargas o si ese 50% es de un narcotraficante ruso, que te va a "comprar" tu 50% por 3.000 arias...



Mientras no te lo "compre" a punta de AK-47...


----------



## tonuel (26 Nov 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> anoche comentaba la debilidad que veía en Deutsche, ING y SAN
> 
> *tonuel certificarás hoy, no?*
> 
> ...









Saludos


----------



## ghkghk (26 Nov 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> Mientras no te lo "compre" a punta de AK-47...




Mucho pides tú...


----------



## Oremus (26 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Saludos



 Que p risa me ha entrado


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Nov 2009)

Jeje sí sí, temas del 50% no thanks, y con las viviendas al 100% mucho cuidado porque TODAS tienen bicho y hasta que ejecutan el desaucio te puedes morir si tienes mala suerte..


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Nov 2009)

Watarú ya va siendo hora de que pongas como va el PM.

Por cierto, la bolsa Inglesa ha tenido unos problemillas y la suspendieron, no sé si os habéis enterado, rumores de default en Dubai y tal,.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (26 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Watarú ya va siendo hora de que pongas como va el PM.
> 
> Por cierto, la bolsa Inglesa ha tenido unos problemillas y la suspendieron, no sé si os habéis enterado, rumores de default en Dubai y tal,.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/135761-suspendida-la-bolsa-de-londres.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/135626-cuidado-con-dubai.html


----------



## donpepito (26 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes.

Acabo de encontrar otra "señal" oculta, ojeando algunos cds de mi colección:


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Watarú ya va siendo hora de que pongas como va el PM.
> 
> Por cierto, la bolsa Inglesa ha tenido unos problemillas y la suspendieron, no sé si os habéis enterado, rumores de default en Dubai y tal,.



Ando mirando cuando puedo otras cosas:

Tábua de Carne

Juas...


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Acabo de encontrar otra "señal" oculta, ojeando algunos cds de mi colección:



Eso no es opera? OMG! qué nivel!!!!


----------



## aksarben (26 Nov 2009)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Eso no es opera? OMG! qué nivel!!!!



No Ópera es esto:







Es que DP es un poco chill out cuando se pone


----------



## carvil (26 Nov 2009)

Buenos mediodias 



Como hoy no hay apertura usana, para amenizar un video de la bella Polina


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/id-bFpYQzXE&hl=es_ES&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/id-bFpYQzXE&hl=es_ES&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Salu2


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Nov 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos mediodias
> 
> Como hoy no hay apertura usana, para amenizar un video de la bella Polina
> 
> Salu2




Es hermosa... hasta con su anorexia. Y me gusta como se mueven esos palitos jaja

Un placer conocer un poco más el gusto de nuestros foreros 

Un saludo


----------



## carvil (26 Nov 2009)

Resistencia actual en el US$ 74.7-8

Soporte actual en el E-Mini zona 1092


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que los futuros USA si que abren hoy hasta las 17:30, hora nuestra. Mañana hasta las 19:30, hora nuestra también.

Creo que las acciones no cotizan hoy.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Nov 2009)

Ya tenemos oficialmente cerrado el gap del lunes... pero ahora tenemos otro abierto por arriba, en 11965...

Buenas tardes, por cierto...


----------



## chameleon (26 Nov 2009)

posición de 200.000 títulos en venta a 9 eur para ING 

como se están pasando jajaja


----------



## carvil (26 Nov 2009)

Siguientes soportes 1085 y 1083, de perder este último los futuros podrían estar anticipando algo gordo para mañana.



Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Nov 2009)

Como podemos bajar 300 puntos y tener el hilo casi vacio...? ::56:


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Siguientes soportes 1085 y 1083, de perder este último los futuros podrían estar anticipando algo gordo para mañana.



Yo creo que mañana bajaremos un poco más por la mañana y luego por la tarde haremos lateral o incluso puede que subamos un poco para corregir.

Pero ya no será tan fuerte como hoy.


----------



## tonuel (26 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que mañana bajaremos un poco más por la mañana y luego por la tarde haremos lateral o incluso puede que subamos un poco para corregir.
> 
> Pero ya no será tan fuerte como hoy.




Rcuerda que mañana es viernes... :



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Rcuerda que mañana es viernes...



Me baso en estadísticas, mañana es post-thanks-giving, además tras la super-bajada de hoy ya no bajaremos tanto, Cárpatos dice ahora que es el peor dia para las bolsas europeas en 7 meses...

Es más probable una mini-corrección antes de seguir bajando.


----------



## carvil (26 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que mañana bajaremos un poco más por la mañana y luego por la tarde haremos lateral o incluso puede que subamos un poco para corregir.
> 
> Pero ya no será tan fuerte como hoy.




¿Hasta que nivel en el E-Mini bajaremos?


Salu2


----------



## chameleon (26 Nov 2009)

joer, estoy listo para entrar largo, pero no paran de soltar papel
que barbaridad, no se cansan. parecía que se calmaban un rato pero vuelven ...

tonuel, hay que certificar hoy


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me baso en estadísticas, mañana es post-thanks-giving, además tras la super-bajada de hoy ya no bajaremos tanto, Cárpatos dice ahora que *es el peor dia para las bolsas europeas en 7 meses...*
> 
> Es más probable una mini-corrección antes de seguir bajando.



Y nadie de este hilo corto...? :ouch:


----------



## tonuel (26 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me baso en estadísticas, mañana es post-thanks-giving, además* tras la super-bajada de hoy ya no bajaremos tanto*, Cárpatos dice ahora que es el peor dia para las bolsas europeas en 7 meses...
> 
> Es más probable una mini-corrección antes de seguir bajando.



¿superbajada...? ::


Cuando venga el tio del mazo vas a ver lo que son bajadas...




Saludos :


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2009)

carvil dijo:


> ¿Hasta que nivel en el E-Mini bajaremos?



No lo he estudiado, ya dije que son estadisticas, nada más.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Y nadie de este hilo corto...? :ouch:



Yo pensaba que esto iba a estar hoy de bote en bote... pero no.
Tonuel, ¿no le has dado lo suyo a tu amigo al botas?


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Y nadie de este hilo corto...? :ouch:



Yo no pero me deshice de todos los largos, menos de AUY


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo pensaba que esto iba a estar hoy de bote en bote... pero no.
> Tonuel, ¿no le has dado lo suyo a tu amigo al botas?



Donde te saltó el stop...? Suerte que a Sylar también le saltó...


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Nov 2009)

Que caidita de Roma

Rojo que te quiero rojo

Tonuel prepara los sellos y la tinta


----------



## tonuel (26 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tonuel, ¿no le has dado lo suyo a tu amigo al botas?




¿Te parece poco un -3,3%...? 8:




Saludos :XX:


----------



## pyn (26 Nov 2009)

Yo cerre mi largo a primera hora y abri un corto en 11840, seguramente recompre antes del cierre de sesion, no me mola nada eso de quedarte comprado/vendido que luego me despellejan con los gap's. Aunque creo que mañana cerraremos el gap que aún tenemos abierto por abajo.


----------



## tonuel (26 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que caidita de Roma
> 
> Rojo que te quiero rojo
> 
> Tonuel prepara los sellos y la tinta



A ver si caemos un poco más y tenemos multitud... 


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Nov 2009)

Dollar encima del 1.50... o rebotan las bolsas ahora, o las buscamos bajo tierra... :fiufiu:

Edito: Enhorabuena pyn!


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Como podemos bajar 300 puntos y tener el hilo casi vacio...? ::56:



Semos discretos...

Si el Ibex pierde 11700 al cierre van a comenzar los nervios.Se están agarrando a ese nivel.

En el DJI la zona 10265 sería el valle de un hipotético doble techo.
FutDJI 10277
Paciencia que nos sacarán pronto de dudas.

Tonuel deja de relamerte que te veo!!


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Donde te saltó el stop...? Suerte que a Sylar también le saltó...



Vendi ayer en la subasta porque no quería dejar el largo, y menos mal.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Te parece poco un -3,3%...? 8:
> 
> Saludos :XX:



Quiero decir, que si no te has puesto corto...


----------



## tonuel (26 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Quiero decir, que si no te has puesto corto...




no.... todavia tengo fe... :XX:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## Sylar (26 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Donde te saltó el stop...? Suerte que a Sylar también le saltó...



No solo me saltó por error, sino que metí un cortito en el diario del dji.

No me creo la suerte que he tenido. Ya he movido el s/l y he cubierto las pérdidas del largo. Y sigue bajando...

Lo voy a dejar correr hasta mañana, y no toco nada más hasta la semana que viene.

Edito: el $ otra vez por debajo de 1,50... Esto huele a record.


----------



## tonuel (26 Nov 2009)

Ibex 35 a las 17:00; -2,65%

11649 puntos




Saludos :XX: :XX:


----------



## tonuel (26 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> No solo me saltó por error, sino que metí un cortito en el diario del dji.
> 
> No me creo la suerte que he tenido. Ya he movido el s/l y he cubierto las pérdidas del largo. Y sigue bajando...
> 
> ...




Le iba a felicitar por la búsqueda de los 14000... ya ve usted... 



Saludos 8:


----------



## pyn (26 Nov 2009)

Igual hago una locura. Pero como cierre el ibex por debajo de 11700 le meto un corto de los grandes mañana porque nos vamos a cerrar los 11580 seguro. Aquí lo dejo escrito.


----------



## Wbuffete (26 Nov 2009)

CNBC live :
Dubai debt rocks stock markets


----------



## bertok (26 Nov 2009)

La pauta de vuelta todavia esta incompleta.
El el proximo minirebote al alza, le meto corto hasta el tuetano


----------



## Rocket (26 Nov 2009)

¿Hace falta ser un ejpertoh para saber que el ibex rozando los 12.000 puntos era una burrada a las puertas de una depresión económica como la que vamos a atravesar?


----------



## pyn (26 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Dollar encima del 1.50... o rebotan las bolsas ahora, o las buscamos bajo tierra... :fiufiu:
> 
> Edito: Enhorabuena pyn!



¿Tú ibas corto desde bastante más arriba no pirata? jejeje


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Nov 2009)

Rocket dijo:


> ¿Hace falta ser un ejpertoh para saber que el ibex rozando los 12.000 puntos era una burrada a las puertas de una depresión económica como la que vamos a atravesar?



Y rozando los 11.000 no??? Pues hubieses palmado más de 1000 puntos... 
Y rozando los 10.000 no???? Pues hubieses palmando más de 2000 puntos...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Nov 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Tú ibas corto desde bastante más arriba no pirata? jejeje



No, cambié de estrategia y he perdido una pasta... :56:


----------



## pyn (26 Nov 2009)

Rocket dijo:


> ¿Hace falta ser un ejpertoh para saber que el ibex rozando los 12.000 puntos era una burrada a las puertas de una depresión económica como la que vamos a atravesar?



Lo que hay que ser es un poco ventajista decir eso el día que baja el ibex un 2,5% socio, eso dímelo la semana pasada en 12.100.


----------



## Claca (26 Nov 2009)

Para mí perder los 11.600 con claridad, cerrando el gap que hay por debajo, y seguir cayendo sería una señal de cortos clarísima. De hecho, como vengo defendiendo, creo que a medio plazo lo más seguro son cortos. Yo espero corregir hasta, como mínimo, el segundo tramo de este rebote, lo cual nos llevaría a los 9.200 aprox.

Aún así me gustaría ver antes los 1120 del S&P, en el caso del ibex es probable que se haya hecho techo ya, pero cada día que pasa está más difícil.


----------



## Sylar (26 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Le iba a felicitar por la búsqueda de los 14000... ya ve usted...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



A medio plazo sigo alcista... pero mejor cogerlo desde más abajo. 
In Pepon we trust.

EDITO: Ay, ay, ay, here we go again...


----------



## pyn (26 Nov 2009)

Neutro, me entró la compra del mini en 11640. Si cerramos por debajo de 11700 creo que mañana cometo una locura.


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2009)

Desde luego está claro que es muy facil hablar viendo la caida de hoy, a toro pasado cualquiera tiene madera para ser torero de salón.

Lo importante es el timing, acertar el dia, hasta ahora hemos subido, yo ayer a ultima hora lo que vi no me gustó y así lo dije por aquí, Benditaliquidez también puso un post al respecto.

Otros nos venían anunciando el guano, pero no venía, hay que ajustarse a la fecha concreta ¡Y eso si que es acertar!

Así que basta de yalodeciayoismos


----------



## destr0 (26 Nov 2009)

Toca rebotar ya mismo, fijaos en las líneas amarillas que trazan la parte baja del canal del eurostoxx.

Si no lo hace, malo malísimo, es soporte MAYUSCULO


----------



## bertok (26 Nov 2009)

Rocket dijo:


> ¿Hace falta ser un ejpertoh para saber que el ibex rozando los 12.000 puntos era una burrada a las puertas de una depresión económica como la que vamos a atravesar?



La misma burrada era en los 10.000 y los 11.000.

La pueden subir hasta donde quieran ....

Las vueltas se reflejan en pautas de cambio y la que se esta generando es bastante grande.

Solo las pautas o los ciclos / bola / hechizo de mulder te indican mas o menos el momento del cambio.

La bolsa esta repleta de sobre / infravaloraciones. A ese tema que se sigan dedicando los ejpertos en fundamentales.


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2009)

Y para que vean lo buen *torero de salón* que soy miren este post del lunes 23:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2209974-post66447.html

El lunes volví a insistir en el tema:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2208178-post66380.html

Hasta 3 veces lo dije el lunes:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2208056-post66376.html

Gracias por los aplausos


----------



## tonuel (26 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Y para que vean lo buen *torero de salón* que soy miren este post...




Yo te puedo sacar otros tres en los que dices lo contrario... sin acritud... ienso:



Saludos 8:


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo te puedo sacar otros tres en los que dices lo contrario... sin acritud...



Animo valiente


----------



## tonuel (26 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Animo valiente



Ahora no tengo tiempo... le diré a la becaria que los busque... 


Por cierto... -2,58%


*Y mañana rompemos los 11500...*




Buenas tardes y buena suerte... 8:


----------



## tarrito (26 Nov 2009)

Sin certificados del Sr. Tonuel ... el hilo de hoy no vale nada!


----------



## Claca (26 Nov 2009)

Muy importante la apertura de mañana, como sea a la baja perforando los 600 tendremos una figura bajista muy fuerte. Todo el movimiento desde principos de mes hasta ahora formaría una isla resuleta a la baja, un indicio de giro muy claro. Los sellos de Tonuel estarían de nuevo a la orden del día.

Pero no nos flipemos, seguimos dentro del lateral, no se ha perdido ningún nivel clave.


----------



## pyn (26 Nov 2009)

No es el hilo del chupapollismo tonuel, pero Mulder ha clavado la semana. Y sobretodo el timming, porque predecir que habrá güano un día sí y otro también...


----------



## carvil (26 Nov 2009)

pyn dijo:


> No es el hilo del chupapollismo tonuel, pero Mulder ha clavado la semana. Y sobretodo el timming, porque predecir que habrá güano un día sí y otro también...




:XX::XX::XX: tambien sin acritud :fiufiu:



Salu2


----------



## tonuel (26 Nov 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> Sin certificados del Sr. Tonuel ... el hilo de hoy no vale nada!



ArcelorMittal -5,46%
Ferrovial -5,18%
Cintra -4,81%
Iberia -4,77%







Saludos


----------



## INTRUDER (26 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ArcelorMittal -5,46%
> Ferrovial -5,18%
> Cintra -4,81%
> Iberia -4,77%
> ...



Huele a proximos - 10% Down Certified.

Como en los viejos tiempos, vamos, mas o menos hace un añito.:


----------



## tarrito (26 Nov 2009)

... es que estoy fuera de acciones y espero que baje para comprar algo para medio/largo plazo, mientras tanto trato de sacar algo al índice, que casi me da igual que suba o que baje. 
Por eso deseo que baje, repito, es un deseo, no tengo ni idea de lo que hará.

Los comentarios de Mulder, muy acertados por cierto y los de tod@s l@s demás del foro, me son útiles para cuando compro/vendo el miniIbex.

Gracias!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Nov 2009)

Mulder acierta pero a veces cuesta un poco saber si habla del S&P del Nasdaq, del Dow, del Eurostoxx o del Ibex.... O de todos a la vez...

Por lo que si puedes afinar un poquito más es de agradecer Mulder!!!

Mira, con las acciones que lo decías muy clarito: "AUY sube, si rompe 12,75" fué mucho más sencillo seguir tus análisis.


----------



## Kujire (26 Nov 2009)

Hola 

Hasta estando de vacaciones ... no me dejan tranquila un día







les dejo algo que he estado siguiendo desde hace dias, 



> Aquí tenemos el plan de la Operación Mafalda, de momento va sobre el plan inicial cuando lo investigué hace días. El gráfico que tenemos es un diario del futuro del DjStoxx50.
> 
> Como podemos ver se podría estar dibujando un figura H-C-H, bueno no sólo un H-C-H sino que tendríamos diversas posibles combinaciones jugando con soportes e inclinaciones y si empezamos a contar desde Agosto/Septiembre.
> 
> ...



Desafortunademante, la pringué ... la esperaba para la semana que viene (porque soy tan chula que no me venía bien hoy jaja:XX

Bien hemos llegado a 2800, para saber como sale mañana habrá que esperar a ver si mantiene los 2800. Tengan en cuenta que ésta es la mayor caída en 7 y digo bien 7 (siete) meses, por lo tanto ha habido un trigger en el mercado que ha provocado un episodio de pánico, y el pánico es eso pánico, no hay sistema que maneje un pánico, pero una suelta como ésta ha sido iniciada por un factor de pánico, posiblemente el tema Dubaití haya calado más en parte del mercado y eso hay provocado una reacción ...al parecer un 20% del volúmen en la bolsa de Londres "dependería" de los emiratos, ...pero ya nos vamos al tema de las conjeturas. Y ojo que Dubai no abre hasta el lunes... si pestañean se lo pierden.

Tone casi lloro con tus certificaciones:cook: ... que recuerdos snif snif


----------



## Condor (26 Nov 2009)

Lástima de los 12000 por nada de esta semana, que si no....

En todo caso 157 puntos por encima de los 11500 a falta de dos días para diciembre no está mal.. ah, y con cinco meses de anticipación (11500 en diciembre, dicho en julio) 

Podían haber hablado los de Dubai un par de días antes por aquello de los 12000 de nada.

Ahora te doy los gráficos Mulder


----------



## Condor (26 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Esta semana no es para pensar en guano, al menos al principio de la misma.
> 
> ...



Te refieres a estas clavadas?

Mañana subidas fuertes entonces


----------



## ghkghk (26 Nov 2009)

Estoy viendo Rocky IV en MGM y estoy recibiendo tal inyección de adrenalina que creo que le voy a meter 12.000 a Repsol (y vender en 15 días con un 10% de plusvalías).

Mark my words.


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2009)

A las buenas noches!



Condor dijo:


> Te refieres a estas clavadas?
> 
> Mañana subidas fuertes entonces



Lo cierto es que dije probables, aunque hemos caido tanto que me parece que el Stoxx podría empezar la mañana bajando hasta 2776 y ahí hacer un rebote en lateral hasta la hora de los gringos, el movimiento podría venir influenciado por el buen dia (o buena noche) que tendrán hoy los japos. Cuando abran los gringos es muy probable que ya esté todo olvidado, aunque su sesión será algo breve, aunque tal vez por esa razón se suba más rápido que otros días.

Sin embargo la mayor parte de valores europeos acabará en rojo, lo cual quiere decir que la subida de los gringos se debería acelerar hacia el final de la sesión.

Son conjeturas, pero este escenario cuadra muy bien con mis análisis y estadísticas.

Y ahora digan 'oh-oh-ooooh' todos en grupo a ver si les llego a oir


----------



## tonuel (26 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Y ahora digan 'oh-oh-ooooh' todos en grupo a ver si les llego a oir


----------



## bertok (26 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tienen que venir un par de dias buenos antes del guanazo.

Se pueden ir abriendo cortos con tranquilidad, aunque no mucha por aquello de las garantias y tal.

Vienen un par de meses con banderas de tonuel a mansalva.


----------



## tarrito (26 Nov 2009)

jajaja son ustedes buenísimos! 

como era eso ... "lección divertida, lección aprendida"

Tonuel, supongo que se ha "equivocado" y en realidad quería poner uno de los .gif de:
"Thanks for the info"

De todas forma, me quedo viendo los toros desde la barrera!


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Nov 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Tienen que venir un par de dias buenos antes del guanazo.
> 
> Se pueden ir abriendo cortos con tranquilidad, aunque no mucha por aquello de las garantias y tal.
> 
> Vienen un par de meses con banderas de tonuel a mansalva.



Bueno y si... ¿nos quieran dar de nuevo coba? Es decir lo de Dubai no es un echo... solo piden retrasar unos pagos.

Y esta caída encima con el mercado Usa cerrado... umm no se, a mi me huele a timo.

Ya veremos si encima no lo usan de excusa para una gran subida con otro rumor positivo de que si... que al final son buenos y pagan.

Un saludo


----------



## bertok (26 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bueno y si... ¿nos quieran dar de nuevo coba? Es decir lo de Dubai no es un echo... solo piden retrasar unos pagos.
> 
> Y esta caída encima con el mercado Usa cerrado... umm no se, a mi me huele a timo.
> 
> ...




Hamijo, la pauta tecnica del Stoxx no indica eso.

Lo mas probable es la ruptura violenta a la baja. Todo indica a ello.

La pauta esta incompleta pero muy cerca de cumplirse. No es momento de arriesgar con largos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Nov 2009)

vamos a soltar la mas gorda....

que banco español va a sufrir mas lo de Dubai?


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bueno y si... ¿nos quieran dar de nuevo coba? Es decir lo de Dubai no es un echo... solo piden retrasar unos pagos.
> 
> Y esta caída encima con el mercado Usa cerrado... umm no se, a mi me huele a timo.
> 
> ...



No creo, la semana que viene estaremos lateral-bajistas, aunque en Europa es probable que nos caigamos mucho más que en USA.


----------



## tonuel (26 Nov 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> vamos a soltar la mas gorda....
> 
> que banco español va a sufrir mas lo de Dubai?



Voy a daros una pista:

Empieza por *SAN*...

y termina por ...*TANDER*



Saludos :XX:


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> -Mulder, dijiste hace días que el 25 nos íbamos a 1250 en el S&P y que esta semana de guano nada.



Realmente lo del 1250 era medio broma y también lo dije, respecto a lo del guano dije que hasta que no fuera el momento no era cuestión de hablar de guano.

Al final todos nos equivocamos y es que conocer exactamente todo lo que hará el mercado es extremadamente dificil, yo lo que intento todos los días es acercarme un poco al conocimiento absoluto de lo que ocurrirá antes de que pase, pero eso es casi imposible, al menos me conformo con saber de antemano cuando serán las grandes tendencias.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Voy a daros una pista:
> 
> Empieza por *SAN*...
> 
> ...










este dices?


----------



## ghkghk (26 Nov 2009)

Por ahora tengo todos mis ahorros en Barclays. ¿Opiniones?


----------



## tarrito (26 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por ahora tengo todos mis ahorros en Barclays. ¿Opiniones?



¿Cuánto le costaría a los bancos europeos el posible default del Emirato de Dubai? - 26/11/09 - 1727422 - elEconomista.es

Usted mismo, aunque como está el panorama, cualquiera puede postear malas noticias de cualquier banco o caja de ahorros (spain).


----------



## tonuel (26 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por ahora tengo *todos mis ahorros en Barclays*. ¿Opiniones?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Nov 2009)

Vamos con una pregunta directa:
-Hemos visto máximo del próximo año (hasta diciembre 2010)? (me refiero al S&P500 que está en 1110)

a)Sí.
b)No.

Saludos...

LCASC: b


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vamos con una pregunta directa:
> -Hemos visto máximo de los próximos meses? (me refiero al S&P500)
> 
> a)Sí.
> ...




si........


----------



## Sylar (26 Nov 2009)

-Hemos visto máximo de los próximos meses? (me refiero al S&P500)

a)Sí.
b)No.

Saludos...

LCASC: b
Sylar: b


----------



## until (26 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vamos con una pregunta directa:
> -Hemos visto máximo de los próximos meses? (me refiero al S&P500)
> 
> a)Sí.
> ...



LCASC: b
azkunaveteya:a 
Sylar:b 
until: b


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vamos con una pregunta directa:
> -Hemos visto máximo de los próximos meses? (me refiero al S&P500)
> 
> a)Sí.
> ...



Creo que deberías concretar el número de meses antes de dar mi voto.


----------



## carvil (26 Nov 2009)

Buenas noches 


El $ ha cerrado el gap del miercoles y se ha ido para abajo buscando un apoyo en la base del canal, para mañana habrá que ver si aguanta ese canal, cosa que dudo.

El USD/JPY cotiza ahora en 86.56 desde minimos de esta mañana 86.29.


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (26 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> -Hemos visto máximo de los próximos meses? (me refiero al S&P500)



Mañana te lo digo...









Saludos ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (26 Nov 2009)

Monlovi dijo:


> ¿Cuánto le costaría a los bancos europeos el posible default del Emirato de Dubai? - 26/11/09 - 1727422 - elEconomista.es
> 
> Usted mismo, aunque como está el panorama, cualquiera puede postear malas noticias de cualquier banco o caja de ahorros (spain).





tonuel dijo:


>




Precisamente a raíz de esa noticia me vuelven a entrar las dudas. Aunque me da que pusiese el banco que pusiese las respuestas serían las mismas. Pero luego hablas de oro y te dicen que ha tocado máximos históricos y que va a ir para abajo, lees este hilo y sólo se habla de guano a medio plazo, la vivienda mejor la dejamos tranquilita... ¿Qué coño hace uno con su dinero? ¿Colchón de verdad?


----------



## carvil (26 Nov 2009)

until dijo:


> LCASC: b
> azkunaveteya:a
> Sylar:b
> until: b



carvil:a-b 

Puede que andemos cerca, la verdad que la única forma de saberlo ahora mismo es cuando empiece el gran guano, es mi opinión.

Y creo que comenzará igual que el año pasado.

Recuerda que ya me columpié en una ocasión.

Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Nov 2009)

carvil dijo:


> carvil:a-b
> 
> Salu2



Felicidades Carvil, tu aciertas fijo! 8:


----------



## Gamu (26 Nov 2009)

la verdad es que, después de la quiebra de Islandia, las intervenciones de Ucrania, Lituania, ... No creo que lo que pase en Dubai DEBIERA suponer una diferencia.

Igual que la quiebra de Cajasur tampoco debiera ser dramática. Ya quebró CCM y no pasó nada, y en el mundo ya van nosecuantos bancos quebrados, y no ha pasado nada.

Así que yo voto por mas rebotes, es decir *B*

El cambio de tendencia lo veremos cuando el Señor Trichet decida dejar de prestar dinero a los banquitos. Mientras siga imprimiendo billetes a saco, da igual que se destruyan millones en deuda, siempre pueden imprimir más.


----------



## argan (26 Nov 2009)

Segundo panico y resolucion final: ensayo general. 
Casting actor principal: dubai default.

Estreno: Agosto 2010.


----------



## aksarben (26 Nov 2009)

B)

(+10 caracteres)


----------



## until (26 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vamos con una pregunta directa:
> -Hemos visto máximo del próximo año (hasta diciembre 2010)? (me refiero al S&P500 que está en 1110)
> 
> a)Sí.
> ...



LCASC: b
azkunaveteya:a
Sylar:b
until: b
carvil: a-b no
Gamu: b
aksarben:b


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Nov 2009)

Hoy Tonuel ha calentado motores, esperemos que mañana no llegue al climax xDDD


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vamos con una pregunta directa:
> -Hemos visto máximo del próximo año (hasta diciembre 2010)? (me refiero al S&P500 que está en 1110)
> 
> a)Sí.
> ...



No sé si ya está posteado.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/F6s1xHSb4vI&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/F6s1xHSb4vI&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



PD: B


----------



## ghkghk (26 Nov 2009)

LCASC: b
azkunaveteya:a
Sylar:b
until: b
carvil: a-b ()
Gamu: b
aksarben:b 
ghkghk: b


----------



## carvil (26 Nov 2009)

Chart del US$


Si quieren pueden ponerme una b) en la encuesta :


Salu2


----------



## chollero (27 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Yo también tengo un off-topic: LLAMANDO A CHOLLERO!!!
> 
> ...



wenas luca te oriento un poco y te aseguro que lo que te pueda orientar hay pocos abogdos que sepan de lo que estamos hablando, dejame acabar de leer el foro, ya que no pude conectarme en todo el dia


----------



## chollero (27 Nov 2009)

luca comprar una indivisa en la seguridad social, en este caso una mitad, significa que vas a comprar la mitad de una finca, lo quiere decir que vas a ser copropietario junto con otra persona, legalmente este copropietario tiene un derecho a retracto legal (que no se suele ejercer) que significa esto? el titular de la otra mitad tiene derecho a adjudicarse la parte que se subasta por el valor de adjudicacion, para ello tiene un plazo aunque esto practicamente nadie lo sabe, por otro lado efectivamente las subasts de la ssocial no dan la posesion(cosa que las subastas judiciales si la dan, el juez te entrega el bien y hace salir al inquilino, por las buenas o por las malas), como bien dices si tienen (bicho) inquilino, para poder tomar posesion de la finca deberas hacer un procedimiento judicial de desahucio, lo que te llevara bstante tiempo y dinero, esos son los inconvenientes de comprar un indiviso en la seguridad social, en los indivisos la gente suele pujar poco por los problemas que te comento, no es necesario que pujes el 75% si tu haces una oferta en sobre cerrado siempre y cuando la presentes un dia antes de la subasta, puedes ofertar posturas desde el 25% de tasacion, ahora te pregunto has mirado si la finca tiene cargas registrales anteriores? pues en caso de ser adjudicatario tendras qe hacerte cargo de ellas


----------



## carvil (27 Nov 2009)

Aviso el USD/JPY nuevo minimo 85.33 :8: :8: :8:

El E-Mini a punto de probar el soporte 1083


Salu2


----------



## chollero (27 Nov 2009)

joder no se a que espera el trichet a empezar a imprimir euros igual que impri men los japos y los yankis, en que esta pensando en subir los tipos?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Nov 2009)

A ver, vamos a pensar un poco, la bolsa de Japón es la peor de las grandes bolsas con diferencia en los últimos dos meses, sus datos de inflación indican que vuelven a estar en deflación, el yen en máximos de 14 años respecto al dólar.

¿No habíamos quedado en que todo el mundo busca el efecto riqueza para animar el consumo y salir de la crisis?

Y van los japoneses y dicen que no tienen previsto intervenir para debilitar el yen.

Blanco y en botella coño, llevan dos meses viendo con paciencia cómo baja su bolsa mientras las demás suben, ahora con los datos de inflación tan malos que han tenido les toca a ellos respirar un poco.

Apuesto por una pequeña recuperación del dólar. Creo que los japos están comprando dólares ahora mismo.

Y QUE NADIE ME HAGA MUCHO CASO, que todo esto son pajas mentales, es por dar ideas.


----------



## carvil (27 Nov 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> A ver, vamos a pensar un poco, la bolsa de Japón es la peor de las grandes bolsas con diferencia en los últimos dos meses, sus datos de inflación indican que vuelven a estar en deflación, el yen en máximos de 14 años respecto al dólar.
> 
> ¿No habíamos quedado en que todo el mundo busca el efecto riqueza para animar el consumo y salir de la crisis?
> 
> ...




Eso mismo comenté yo esta mañana en el blog de Kujire.

Caso de seguir bajando mañana 1076-7 en el E-Mini puede ser un soporte, ahora la presión es bajista.


Salu2


----------



## nief (27 Nov 2009)

Se habran acojonado con el subidon de ayer del dolar y estaran comprando a saco?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Nov 2009)

Por cierto, toma Tonuel, para el arsenal, lo vi ayer y me hizo gracia:



Pone 30 en la caja, no -30


----------



## carvil (27 Nov 2009)

A esta hora el asunto está bastante oscuro y no es por que todavía sea de noche :ouch:


Al mediodia nos vemos.


Buenos dias y buena suerte.



Salu2


----------



## tonuel (27 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vamos con una pregunta directa:
> -Hemos visto máximo del próximo año (hasta diciembre 2010)? (me refiero al S&P500 que está en 1110)
> 
> a)Sí.
> b)No.



a) Tonuel


Si... se va a cagar la perra...








*Viernes Negro...*



Saludos :XX:


----------



## bonoce (27 Nov 2009)

Ni máquinas de alta frecuencia, ni analistos, ni chartistas ni ostias:
Miedo, miedo y miedo es lo único que los HdP no pueden controlar y mueve el mercado que ni te cuento. 

A ver quién ríe hoy?

*Viernes Negro...*



Saludos :XX:[/QUOTE]


----------



## until (27 Nov 2009)

Buenos Dias!

Como especuleis en bolsa con la misma destreza con que rellenais encuestas vamos apañaos !
Revisando el tema de portadas en periodicos nacionales no dicen ni pamplona (salvo prensa especializada), en intereconomia pasaron muy por encima del tema :abajo:


las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vamos con una pregunta directa:
> -Hemos visto máximo del próximo año (hasta diciembre 2010)? (me refiero al S&P500 que está en 1110)
> 
> a)Sí.
> ...



LCASC: b
azkunaveteya:a
Sylar:b
until: b
carvil: b 
Gamu: b
aksarben:b
mixtables: b
ghkghk: b
Tonuel:a


----------



## until (27 Nov 2009)

El Nikkei pierde al cierre el 3,21%, hasta los 9.081 
En el wall street journal destacaban ayer como consecuencias la subida del petroleo y decian que afectaria principalmente a bancos europeos no viendose afectados los americanos.

1.000 empresas españolas operan en el emirato


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Nov 2009)

until dijo:


> Buenos Dias!
> 
> Como especuleis en bolsa con la misma destreza con que rellenais encuestas vamos apañaos !
> Revisando el tema de portadas en periodicos nacionales no dicen ni pamplona (salvo prensa especializada), en intereconomia pasaron muy por encima del tema :abajo:
> ...



2 Vs 8, no tenemos ni para empezar...


----------



## Misterio (27 Nov 2009)

-200 en el futuro del Ibex, hoy se la esta pegando hasta el oro.

Por cierto vaya noche la de Asia.


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Nov 2009)

Misterio dijo:


> -200 en el futuro del Ibex, hoy se la esta pegando hasta el oro.
> 
> Por cierto vaya noche la de Asia.



Que ha pasado con Asia Carrera?


----------



## Mulder (27 Nov 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy los japos se han caido a base de bien, lo cual ya contradice mi análisis de ayer, el Stoxx también está bastante más abajo de lo que me figuraba, así que la situación es más grave de lo que parece a simple vista.

Parece que tendremos más guano hoy, tal vez con cierta moderación, pero guano.

Por otra parte tenemos un componente peligroso en los USA, parece que los demócratas quieren imponer una 'tasa Tobin' a los bolsistas:

Democrats push $150B stock tax on Wall Street - TheHill.com

Si es cierto que al gobierno lo controlan los bancos este impuesto nunca verá la luz, pero como llegue ya nos podemos ir despidiendo de la bolsa hasta que la quiten, lo cual será inevitable, tendremos un lateral larguísimo y operar en el mercado USA será carísimo.


----------



## Misterio (27 Nov 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Que ha pasado con Asia Carrera?



Nada nada... yo la veo la mar de bien.








A la otra Asia no tan bien.



> Cómo estan varios índices de Asia y Oceanía.
> 
> Japón
> 
> ...



Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## chameleon (27 Nov 2009)

el volumen en la apertura nos dirá si va en serio la caída o no

IBEX: -344 puntos 

TONUEL!!!!


----------



## pyn (27 Nov 2009)

Buenos días,
lástima haber cerrado mi posición ayer a última hora, pero lo hice para cubrirme las espaldas, plusvalías realizadas mejor que plusvalías posibles. Todo apunta a que hoy sí que será "black friday".


----------



## Misterio (27 Nov 2009)

-380 en el Ibex en igmarkets? eso esta bien??????


Y de repente pasa de -380 a -270  esta la cosa como para hacer caso a nada.


----------



## tonuel (27 Nov 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> el volumen en la apertura nos dirá si va en serio la caída o no
> 
> IBEX: -344 puntos
> 
> TONUEL!!!!


----------



## chameleon (27 Nov 2009)

IPC adelantado: +0.4% según el INE

SOMOS LOS MEJORES!!!


----------



## Antiparras (27 Nov 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> IPC adelantado: +0.4% según el INE
> 
> SOMOS LOS MEJORES!!!



:: juasssss


----------



## Alexandros (27 Nov 2009)

A los buenos días marketeros, solo pasaba por aquí a saludar, ya sabéis, el olor a guano y todo eso...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QCEf5XAgh1M&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QCEf5XAgh1M&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​
Un saludo a todos!


----------



## chameleon (27 Nov 2009)

las bajadas parece que van en serio
la subida que estamos viendo desde mínimos tiene escasísimo volumen. están buscando puntos para seguir vendiendo, pero no hay contrapartida (compras)

esta tarde podemos incluso tocar soportes 11250


----------



## spheratu (27 Nov 2009)

Nada,no me creo nada.El momento del guano total,del gran guano,todavía está unos meses por delante.
Esa será la oportunidad de entrar a largo,habrá que elegir muy bien y disparar certeramente.


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Nov 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> las bajadas parece que van en serio
> la subida que estamos viendo desde mínimos tiene escasísimo volumen. están buscando puntos para seguir vendiendo, pero no hay contrapartida (compras)
> 
> esta tarde podemos incluso tocar soportes 11250



simplemente, si miras el grafico del año, hemos tenido ya un minimo decreciente y ahora toca el segundo, la tendencia ha cambiado


----------



## tonuel (27 Nov 2009)

Hoy tenemos sesión de Don Antonio Saez del Castillo en el consultorio capital... :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:



no se pierdan al maestro... 8:



Saludos


----------



## ghkghk (27 Nov 2009)

Si de verdad creéis que la semana que viene no la van a levantar es que estais como una cabra.


----------



## tonuel (27 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si de verdad creéis que la semana que viene no la van a levantar es que estais como una cabra.





¿cuánto vas perdiendo...? 8:



Saludos 8:


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si de verdad creéis que la semana que viene no la van a levantar es que estais como una cabra.



la verdad es que es posible, seguro que dan datos del thanksgivingday y hemos tenido subidas espectaculares de las compras con el doble de paro (nos daran un 1% mas... para que parezca que ya salimos)


----------



## chameleon (27 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoy tenemos sesión de Don Antonio Saez del Castillo en el consultorio capital... :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+10

a mi me gusta más que el mediático cava. un poco conservador pero muy bueno


----------



## tonuel (27 Nov 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> +10
> un poco conservador pero muy bueno




*El puto amo... *



Saludos :Aplauso:


----------



## chollero (27 Nov 2009)

el retraso de pago de Dubai no es ningun problema, al reves creo que es una buena noticia, solo es cuestion de tiempo que paguen lo que tarden en sacar el petroleo,


por otro lado no entiendo la gente que entra aqui y se regocija de las caidas de las bolsas y del hundimiento de la economia, es que a ellos no les afecta nada?


----------



## ghkghk (27 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿cuánto vas perdiendo...? 8:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:





A menos que las caídas en las bolsas afecten a mis imposiciones a plazo fijo, cosa que dudo, por ahora 0 euros.


----------



## tonuel (27 Nov 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> A menos que las caídas en las bolsas afecten a mis imposiciones a plazo fijo, cosa que dudo, por ahora 0 euros.





Para ganar dinero no hay que arriesgarse...

Lo mejor es la bolsa... a largo plazo siempre se gana...



Saludos


----------



## Sylar (27 Nov 2009)

Otra vez me despisté y dejé sin darme cuenta un límite en la orden. Me la han saltado a 10.210 (del dji en ig), lo cual no es para quejarse (160 puntos  ), pero esta mañana estaba 60 puntos más abajo...
Claro que ahora parece que rebota con ganas.
Esto es una broma, pero yo creo que aún aprovecharán para bajarlo más (creo que veremos los 10.050 del dji) antes de subir 700 puntitos en diciembre.
Yo, como dije ayer, hoy no toco nada, por si acaso. La semana que viene buscamos donde entrar. Y a ver si aprendo a irme a la cama con todo controlado.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (27 Nov 2009)

¿Como ha quedado la cosa al final en las bolsas asiáticas?¿A qué hora abre Wall Street?¿Se les indigestará el pavo de thanksgiving?... por cierto, ¿alguien todavía cree que haya sido casualidad que esperasen a un día en que Wall Street está chapado para anunciar el default de Dubai...?

FT.com / Middle East - Asia markets hit by fresh bout of selling

In Japan, the Nikkei 225 lost 3.2 per cent to close at 9,081.52, its biggest one-day decline in almost eight months. In Seoul, the Kospi fell 4.7 per cent to 1,524.50, a four-month low. Australia’s S&P/ASX 200 lost 2.9 per cent to 4,572.10, while Hong Kong’s Hang Seng dropped 5.1 per cent to 21,088.55.

Investors said that the lack of information about the debt standstill, announced on Wednesday, was the key factor sparking the wider turmoil.

Reacting to the news on Thursday, European markets were convulsed, although trading volumes were low because of the Eid holiday and US Thanksgiving. Investors generally moved into safer assets, pushing up prices of traditional havens such as government bonds.

Yields on German 10-year Bunds, the benchmark for Europe, fell 10 basis points to 3.16 per cent while equities were battered. The pan-European FTSE Eurotop 300 fell 3.2 per cent while in London, the FTSE 100 dropped 3.18 per cent, its worst one-day fall in almost eight months.

Financial stocks were the worst-hit sector, dropping 5.3 per cent as investors rushed to quantify their exposure to Dubai and the wider region. Barclays shares fell 8 per cent to 291.1p.

A conference call for bondholders of Nakheel, the Dubai-owned property company at the centre of the storm, collapsed after phone lines were swamped with callers.

Nakheel, wholly owned by Dubai World, is due to redeem a $3.5bn bond next month. On Thursday, the bonds traded just above 70 cents on the dollar and almost 40 below their 109 redemption price as investors lowered their expectations that payments would be made following Dubai World’s call for a six-month standstill.
“People are panicking: This whole process counters everything that the rulers have been saying and the way it has been communicated before the holidays so no one can get any information is confusing,” said one hedge fund manager. The cost of insuring Dubai’s debt against default jumped sharply, up $60,000 to $500,000 annually for every $10m of debt covered for five years. Other Gulf states and emerging markets with perceived problems were also under pressure. Hungary, which has had problems refinancing debt, and Greece, with one of the highest debt burdens in Europe, saw their insurance costs jump.


----------



## tonuel (27 Nov 2009)

Aquí teneis el video de don Antonio... en su línea... 


091127 Intereconomia Antonio Sáez del Castillo



Saludos


----------



## fmc (27 Nov 2009)

¿Nadie comenta que tenemos el dólar a 1.49? Incluso hemos llegado a 1.485...


----------



## Sylar (27 Nov 2009)

Esto se ha quedado en nada. Las bolsas europedas (menos el chulibex) ya están practicamente en verde.
Ahora a esperar a los usanos. Si abrieran como están ahora los futuros / ig , empezarían 200 puntos por debajo del cierre del miércoles.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Nov 2009)

Se ha cubierto de guano

ING Groep N.V. (ADR) - Google Finance


----------



## chameleon (27 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Se ha cubierto de guano
> 
> ING Groep N.V. (ADR) - Google Finance




eso fue hace dos días. ese mismo día ING holanda subía un 2% (y servidor ejecutó plusvalías)

no hay contrapartida de compras como para seguir bajando. no van a sostener caídas del -3% todos los días con el VIX tan bajo. la estrategia ahora son los cortos, esperar a rebotes puntuales y volver a vender. 
los momentillos recuperandistas están para eso, para tener alguien a quien venderle papeles

ING es com ooperar con SAN pero con la volatilidad x3 ó x4. la bolsa española es aburrida


----------



## tonuel (27 Nov 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Se ha cubierto de guano
> 
> ING Groep N.V. (ADR) - Google Finance





Y en Octubre rozaba los 19€... :XX:


¿Qué dice Matias al respecto...? 



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Nov 2009)

La oxtia del EUR/USD es curiosa asín que a ver como va el PM hoy...

Sólo temenos 1/2 jornada en el Nasdaq hoy verdad?


----------



## Claca (27 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> Esto se ha quedado en nada. Las bolsas europedas (menos el chulibex) ya están practicamente en verde.
> Ahora a esperar a los usanos. Si abrieran como están ahora los futuros / ig , empezarían 200 puntos por debajo del cierre del miércoles.



De eso nada, mientras no se cierre el gap lo más probable es que las caídas continuen hoy y los próximos días. Ese gap ha sido, muy, muy feo y nos ha dejado una de las figuras bajistas más potentes que existen, una pauta de giro muy clara: una isla bajista. Eso sí, si cierran el gap, largos de cabeza, mientras no se llegue la subida puede considerarse un pullback y una excelente oportunidad de abrir cortos. 

Buenos días a todos, por cierto


----------



## Sylar (27 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> De eso nada, mientras no se cierre el gap lo más probable es que las caídas continuen hoy y los próximos días. Ese gap ha sido, muy, muy feo y nos ha dejado una de las figuras bajistas más potentes que existen, una pauta de giro muy clara: una isla bajista. Eso sí, si cierran el gap, largos de cabeza, mientras no se llegue la subida puede considerarse un pullback y una excelente oportunidad de abrir cortos.
> 
> Buenos días a todos, por cierto



¿A que gap te refieres? ¿A este? No sabía que iban a cerrar. Es cierto que es feo, pero no es pa' tanto .







Es broma, a mí es que hay que dármelo todo muy mascadito.


----------



## Claca (27 Nov 2009)

La diferencia entre el cierre de ayer y la apertura de hoy. Ahora te cuelgo en un gráfico lo de la isla.

PD: No puedo puedo subir el gráfico porque hasta el cierre no tiene sentido.

PD2: Le cuesta la zona 620-650... ahí cortos a saco con stop en 660.


----------



## fmc (27 Nov 2009)




----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Nov 2009)

Si cerramos el gap de hoy (hasta 11657), nos quedará por arriba el 11965-11905

Saludos...


----------



## Claca (27 Nov 2009)

Momento decisivo....

PD: ¡Cerrado!

PD: Si hoy la sesión termina en verde yo olvidaría los cortos hasta volver a máximos.


----------



## Sylar (27 Nov 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Momento decisivo....
> 
> PD: ¡Cerrado!



¿Eso quiere decir que la isla es ahora una península?







Yo creo que los usanos nos van a marear hoy. Los novatos al cargo durante el puente estarán nerviosos y con el dedo fácil, pero no creo que acabemos muy lejos de donde indican ahora los futuros (entre 10.250 y 10.300 en el dji).


----------



## Claca (27 Nov 2009)

Se hubiera confirmado al cierre de hoy, pero si subimos se anula la figura.

Edito: un ejemplo http://www.abanfin.com/modules.php?tit=analisis-tecnico-formaciones-chartistas-v&name=Manuales&fid=gg0bcam


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Nov 2009)

Luca, estate tranquilo, que hoy abrimos con gap a la baja seguro...

En PM 2.20$ (solo 500acc), el miércoles cerramos a 2.29$

Saludos....

Edito: Sería interesante buscar un mínimo para intratradear e intentar cerrar el gap en la misma sesión... (hoy "solo" hay 1/2 sesión, hasta las 19:30, creo)


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Nov 2009)

El largo de hoy al SAN dará para unos cuantos caprichos


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

¿Nadie comenta lo de los calls?

Posible venta importante de calls 3300 del eurostoxx de junio. Unos 12000...

Estos son los comentarios rescatables de Carpatos, bueno, los que a mi me gustan... 

De Aria no comento nada, solo que escuché el disco de chill-out ese que puso DP!, no es mi estilo...

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Nov 2009)

Recordáis este post: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2163950-post64505.html

Si trazáis la línea de no-retorno en el Ibex, Stoxx, CAC... uniendo los finales de las ondas 2 y 4, nos da los siguientes valores para hoy:
-Ibex 11410. Nos hemos quedado en 11415
-Stoxx 2730. Nos hemos quedado en 2732
-CAC40 3600. Nos hemos quedado en 3610

Saludos...

Edito: En el S&P hoy caería más o menos por el 1047...


----------



## chameleon (27 Nov 2009)

deberían poner el horario de apertura de bolsas siempre de 4 horas
total, si luego te pasas la sesión esperando que abra USA


----------



## Mulder (27 Nov 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

La subida en Europa ha sido mucho más fuerte de lo que me esperaba, ahora los USA deben cerrar sus gaps de apertura en teoría pero como son dos días de gaps y bajada tremendos y además tenemos poco tiempo hoy no se si llegarán a cerrarlos.

Desde luego la subida fuerte para hoy se está manifestando como estaba previsto, aunque esto es solo un rebote técnico para hoy, la semana que viene será menos volátil pero seguiremos bajando en Europa, sobre todo.

edito: El futuro del mini-S&P si que ha cerrado su gap hoy, lo acaba de hacer ahora mismo ya veremos que ocurre a partir de ahora.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Luca, estate tranquilo, que hoy abrimos con gap a la baja seguro...
> 
> En PM 2.20$ (solo 500acc), el miércoles cerramos a 2.29$
> 
> ...



Espero que alguien me haya hecho caso... a mi no me ha entrado por un céntimo... :´(

En fin, hemos abierto en 2.20 y hemos tocado hace un minuto 2.30... qué lástima...

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Espero que alguien me haya hecho caso... a mi no me ha entrado por un céntimo... :´(
> 
> En fin, hemos abierto en 2.20 y hemos tocado hace un minuto 2.30... qué lástima...
> 
> Saludos...



Hey! gracias por la info, de todas maneras lo he dejado estar, ni orden de compra ni de venta, tal y como está el tipo de cambio tampoco merece la pena acumular ahora.

No veo 2,30 en google finance, supongo que has mirado el gráfico de velas, qué volumen tiene en 2,30 ¿?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> La subida en Europa ha sido mucho más fuerte de lo que me esperaba, ahora los USA deben cerrar sus gaps de apertura en teoría pero como son dos días de gaps y bajada tremendos y además tenemos poco tiempo hoy no se si llegarán a cerrarlos.
> 
> ...




Mulder si el € se recupera pues seguramente los índices europeos suban bastante... están especulando mucho con la moneda y el oro, de como sea su evolución la semana que viene nos podemos hacer una idea al cierre de 2009.


----------



## Mulder (27 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder si el € se recupera pues seguramente los índices europeos suban bastante... están especulando mucho con la moneda y el oro, de como sea su evolución la semana que viene nos podemos hacer una idea al cierre de 2009.



Hoy el oro se está dando una buena torta y aun no ha recuperado el gap del día, aunque parece que ya empieza a subir de nuevo. Lo estoy notando bastante en las AUY.

De todas formas mis estadísticas decían que el máximo del año en las bolsas sería en noviembre y para la semana que viene dicen que será bajista en Europa y lateral en USA, de momento se está cumpliendo todo tal como anuncian. Lo de hoy no es más que un rebote técnico junto con la subida tradicional de este día.

edito: por cierto, espero gap al alza en Europa (al menos) para este lunes, luego ya será otra cosa.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Nov 2009)

Watraru vaya hostia en HYTM

Catacrak te dije que vendieras....


----------



## carvil (27 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes :ouch: 



Vaya cambio parece que se ha hecho de dia :rolleye:


Parece que lo de Dubai ha cumplido la regla compra con el rumor vende con la noticia.


Salu2


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Watraru vaya hostia en HYTM
> 
> Catacrak te dije que vendieras....



Bue... subió sin motivos... y ahora hace lo mismo. Tienen que ganarse el pan... juas.

Para ser sincero me lo esperaba... y ojala la dejen en .355. Ayer y sobre todo antes de ayer entro dinero y los quieren exprimir.

Un saludo


----------



## Catacrack (27 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Watraru vaya hostia en HYTM
> 
> Catacrak te dije que vendieras....



Llevo pocas (unas 16k) a 0.36$ asi que tampoco es para tanto. Si baja bien le meto unas cuantas mas.


----------



## Mulder (27 Nov 2009)

Cárpatos hoy nos está dando un recital de información privilegiada  :



> Opciones del eurostoxx [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cárpatos hoy nos está dando un recital de información privilegiada  :



¿Las manos fuertes no se aclaran? En que quedamos... ¿call o puts?, entre esas dos visiones hay casi 1000 puntos del eurostoxx


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hey! gracias por la info, de todas maneras lo he dejado estar, ni orden de compra ni de venta, tal y como está el tipo de cambio tampoco merece la pena acumular ahora.
> 
> No veo 2,30 en google finance, supongo que has mirado el gráfico de velas, qué volumen tiene en 2,30 ¿?



22.876, a las 9:42 hora USANA... 

Interactive Stock Charts - (ARIA) Stock Charting - NASDAQ.com

Saludos...


----------



## Sylar (27 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Las manos fuertes no se aclaran? En que quedamos... ¿call o puts?, entre esas dos visiones hay casi 1000 puntos del eurostoxx



Es una estrategia para comprar volatilidad, lo cual quiere decir que esperan jrandes hostias para antes de junio.


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> Es una estrategia para comprar volatilidad, lo cual quiere decir que esperan jrandes hostias para antes de junio.



Sip, pero esta mañana Carpatos, anunciaba una compra de 12 mil calls para Junio a 3300.

Hay diferencia, por eso lo decía.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Nov 2009)

Vamos actualizando...

Vaya hostias caen en el lado osezno... 400 puntos de volatilidad hoy en el Ibex... cuando parecía que se abrían las puertas del infierno, reacción de +400puntos... es para acabar harto de cortos... 

Crees que el S&P ha hecho máximo de los próximos 12 meses...? a)sí, b)no...

LCASC: b
azkunaveteya:a
Sylar:b
until: b
carvil: b
Gamu: b
aksarben:b
mixtables: b
ghkghk: b
Tonuel:a

Saludos...

Edito: El gap del S&P contado es tremendo 1110-1086... pues ya vamos por el 1097...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Nov 2009)

Las arias de momento aguantan, si recuperamos, hemos ganado un pico con el tipo de cambio..


----------



## Sylar (27 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Sip, pero esta mañana Carpatos, anunciaba una compra de 12 mil calls para Junio a 3300.
> 
> Hay diferencia, por eso lo decía.



La estrategia es el "straddle" formado por la compra de las calls y las puts con una horquilla ancha. Es equivalente a comprar volatilidad.


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Las arias de momento aguantan, si recuperamos, hemos ganado un pico con el tipo de cambio..



Muy bajo el volumen... pero si, están aguantando.


----------



## carvil (27 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vamos actualizando...
> 
> Vaya hostias caen en el lado osezno... 400 puntos de volatilidad hoy en el Ibex... cuando parecía que se abrían las puertas del infierno, reacción de +400puntos... es para acabar harto de cortos...




¿Por qué? Los bajistas ya han cumplido sus objetivos y han cerrado posiciones (En USA). La mayoría estaba cortando el mercado desde máximos (No es mi caso). 41 pts.x50$ en poco más de un dia son unas muy buenas plusvalías.


Salu2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Nov 2009)

Como aguantan las abenjodas y el chulibex ya les tengo pillado el tranquillo.. tendré que meter minis y CFD's... (En papel me funciona, hoy habría ganado argo payo...)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Nov 2009)

carvil dijo:


> ¿Por qué? Los bajistas ya han cumplido sus objetivos y han cerrado posiciones (En USA). La mayoría estaba cortando el mercado desde máximos (No es mi caso). 41 pts.x50$ en poco más de un dia son unas muy buenas plusvalías.
> 
> Salu2



Mira los comentarios del hilo desde que ha abierto el Ibex, parecía que había que poner hasta el dinero de la universidad de los crios en cortos de cualquier cosa, y al final, lo que ha hecho desde la apertura ha sido subir...

Por eso lo decía... *La única estrategia válida corta, era estar corto desde ayer*.

Por cierto, la línea que une los máximos decrecientes del Ibex en los últimos días, nos da un máximo para el lunes de 11968... justo, justo para cerrar el gap... :rolleye:

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (27 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mira los comentarios del hilo desde que ha abierto el Ibex, parecía que había que poner hasta el dinero de la universidad de los crios en cortos de cualquier cosa, y al final, lo que ha hecho desde la apertura ha sido subir...




Yo no se de nadie que haya metido cortos esta mañana... :fiufiu:



Saludos


----------



## Claca (27 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mira los comentarios del hilo desde que ha abierto el Ibex, parecía que había que poner hasta el dinero de la universidad de los crios en cortos de cualquier cosa, y al final, lo que ha hecho desde la apertura ha sido subir...
> 
> Por eso lo decía... *La única estrategia válida corta, era estar corto desde ayer*.
> 
> ...



Bueno, vengo a dar la cara 

Esta mañana he dicho:



Claca dijo:


> De eso nada, mientras no se cierre el gap lo más probable es que las caídas continuen hoy y los próximos días. Ese gap ha sido, muy, muy feo y nos ha dejado una de las figuras bajistas más potentes que existen, una pauta de giro muy clara: una isla bajista. Eso sí, si cierran el gap, largos de cabeza, mientras no se llegue la subida puede considerarse un pullback y una excelente oportunidad de abrir cortos.
> 
> Buenos días a todos, por cierto



Yo he apostado cortos sobre los 11.620 con stop en 11.660. Quien no pueda asumir una pérdida así es que tiene un problema con el apalancamiento. Luego me he girado a largos -cerrados ya-, tal y como había dicho. A nivel técnico la operación era bastante buena con un ratio riesgo/ beneficio muy favorable.

Con lo de hoy seguimos dentro del lateral, no ha llegado la sangre al río, por lo que veo muy probable que el S&P llegue algo más lejos, así que mi voto en la encuesta será una b:

LCASC: b
azkunaveteya:a
Sylar:b
until: b
carvil: b
Gamu: b
aksarben:b
mixtables: b
ghkghk: b
Tonuel:a
Claca: b

A propósito de esto, se me ocurre que estas bajadas hayan servido para relajar la distancia entre los índices europeos y los americanos, dado que los primero podrían haber cumplido sus objetivos y los segundos no. Las últimas subidas de los yankis nos acercaban peligrosamente a niveles con grandes resistencias; puede que este margen sirva para que el S&P llegue por fin a los 1125 sin obligar a los demás índices a superar sus máximos o al menos a no alejarse demasiado de ellos. 

¡Que paséis un bien fin de semana!


----------



## chollero (27 Nov 2009)

LCASC: b
azkunaveteya:a
Sylar:b
until: b
carvil: b
Gamu: b
aksarben:b
mixtables: b
ghkghk: b
Tonuel:a
Claca: b
chollero: b de brotes


----------



## carvil (27 Nov 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mira los comentarios del hilo desde que ha abierto el Ibex, parecía que había que poner hasta el dinero de la universidad de los crios en cortos de cualquier cosa, y al final, lo que ha hecho desde la apertura ha sido subir...
> 
> Por eso lo decía... *La única estrategia válida corta, era estar corto desde ayer*.
> 
> ...



En el blog de kujire hace unos dias ya puse cual era la estrategia más adecuada en este momento desde mi punto de vista.

Largo desde 1113 en ES/ con SL muy ajustado, corto desde 1083 hasta objetivos (Primer soporte importante) en trailling stop. Es bastante conservadora pero estando tan cerca de resistencias importantes me parece la más válida.

Siempre recordando que a partir de 1.100 es una zona peligrosa que no está afianzada y que no sabemos si lo estará.


Que pasen un buen fin de semana 

Este enlace es para Wataru_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryj0eZBjEjI LOL


Salu2


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes.
El DJI ha tenido un pico de volumen en la última caidita que huele a miedito.
1096 era mi cifra mágica en el esepé y se ha perdido.
Más palomitas y el Lunes se podrá tomar alguna decisión.
Saludos y buen finde


----------



## Sylar (27 Nov 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> Yo creo que los usanos nos van a marear hoy. Los novatos al cargo durante el puente estarán nerviosos y con el dedo fácil, pero no creo que acabemos muy lejos de donde indican ahora los futuros (entre 10.250 y 10.300 en el dji).



No es por nada, pero lo he clavao (mira, mamá, yo también sé torear!)
A ver la semana que viene esa bajadita, y a meternos largos otra vez.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Nov 2009)

carvil dijo:


> En el blog de kujire hace unos dias ya puse cual era la estrategia más adecuada en este momento desde mi punto de vista.
> 
> Largo desde 1113 en ES/ con SL muy ajustado, corto desde 1083 hasta objetivos (Primer soporte importante) en trailling stop. Es bastante conservadora pero estando tan cerca de resistencias importantes me parece la más válida.
> 
> ...



Por eso lo comentaba Carvil, la bajada ha sido rapidísima en dos días, o te subías rápido o no ganabas dinero con los cortos... por eso dije que están asqueando a los osos...

Buen fin de semana para todos! 8:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Nov 2009)

Calentando motores:

Para la próxima semana, en EEUU destacamos la publicación de los ISM de noviembre, de los que se espera un retroceso en el manufacturero y un nuevo avance en el de servicios y los datos de desempleo también de noviembre, de los que se espera que no haya variaciones. Asimismo, estaremos pendientes de datos sobre el inicio de la temporada de compras navideñas en EEUU, para tomar el pulso al consumo americano. En Europa destacamos los datos finales de PMIs de noviembre, la revisión del PIB 3T, del que no se espera variación frente al dato inicial, y la reunión del BCE, que podría anunciar que financiará a los bancos al 1% por última vez en la próxima subasta del 15 de diciembre. 

-El lunes en Estados Unidos se conocerá el *índice manufacturero de Chicago de noviembre (53 vs 54,2 en octubre) y en la Eurozona el estimador del IPC de noviembre (+0,5%).* En Reino Unido se dará a conocer la encuesta de confianza de los consumidores GFK de noviembre (-11 vs –13 anterior). En Japón se dará a conocer la producción industrial preliminar de octubre (+2,5% vs +2,1% anterior). 
-El martes veremos el *ISM manufacturero de noviembre en EEUU (54,8 vs 55,7 en octubre) y las ventas pendientes de viviendas de octubre (-0,8% vs +6,1% en septiembre).* El *gasto en construcción de octubre* también debería mostrar un retroceso (-0,4%e vs +08% en septiembre). En la Eurozona, destacamos la publicación del *dato final del PMI manufacturero de noviembre*, del que no se esperan cambios (51e). Además, se espera que la tasa de paro aumente en octubre +0,1 pp hasta 9,8% mientras que en Reino Unido el PMI manufacturero de noviembre debería mantenerse sin apenas cambios frente al mes anterior (53,9 vs 53,7 anterior) y los precios (Nationwide) de la vivienda deberían mostrar una nueva subida en octubre (+0,3%e) tras +0,4% de octubre. 
-En EEUU, el miércoles veremos la *encuesta ADP de empleo privado de noviembre.* Se espera el menor ritmo de destrucción de empleo desde mayo 2008 (-155 mil vs –203 mil en octubre). Además, se dará a conocer el Libro Beige, que esperamos que refleje el repunte de la actividad en los últimos meses, inflación contenida y necesidad de mantener los programas de estímulos ya vigentes. *En la Eurozona destacamos el IPP de octubre* (0%e vs – 0,4% en septiembre). 
-El jueves, se publica *en EEUU el dato final de ISM de servicios de noviembre*. Se espera una revisión hasta 51,5e desde 50,6. Además, veremos *la productividad no agrícola de 3T*, que debería moderarse vs 2T (+8,5%e vs +9,5% anterior) y *las peticiones iniciales de desempleo*, que se espera que repunten hasta 483 mil. Por último, *no esperamos sorpresas en la renovación del mandato de Bernanke al frente de la Fed*. En Europa se reunirá el BCE. No se esperan movimientos en los tipos aunque *es previsible que anuncien que el coste de financiación de los bancos aumentará a partir de 2010*. Además, veremos la revisión del PIB 3T, que se espera que se mantenga en +0,4% (-4,1% i.a.), y su desglose. Además, se dará a conocer *el dato final del PMI de servicios (53,2e) y compuesto (53,7e) de la Eurozona* aunque no se esperan cambios frente al dato preliminar. Por último, veremos el PMI de servicios de noviembre en Reino Unido. Se espera que se mantenga en 57 (56,9 en octubre). 
-Por último, el viernes destacamos que se espera que *la destrucción de empleo estadounidense en noviembre se reduzca hasta 118 mil (-190 mil en octubre), que arrojaría la menor destrucción desde enero 2008, y que dejaría la tasa de desempleo (10,2%, en línea con el dato de octubre)*

Saludos... me voy a ver al Barça!


----------



## tarrito (29 Nov 2009)

buenas futbolísticas tardes,

tan solo comentar el posible cruce de medias móviles en el Ibex ... la de 50 (días) cruzando de abajo hacia arriba (al alza) la de 20, en gráfico de diario.


----------



## Mulder (30 Nov 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy es dia de bajadas en los índices, aunque la semana espero que sea lateral-bajista, al menos para los europeos. El ING se la está dando perdiendo hoy un 26%.


----------



## chameleon (30 Nov 2009)

ING una mina hoygan, mi última operación, 9,24->9,62
ese día ya se notó que lo sujetaron con pinzas

pero volátil como pocos... 
el viernes no me atreví a entrar, a pesar de tener el botón preparado en 8,45
ya comenté que estaba subiendo sin volumen, buscando puntos donde colocar papel

la ampliación de capital por lo visto es a 4,5 eur
ahora mismo siguen colocando papel, tiene recorrido a la baja

edit:


> Dow Jones reported that ING Groep N.V. will issue *new shares at EUR4.24 each* to raise EUR7.5 billion to repay part of the state aid it received last year from he Dutch State. Existing shareholders can subscribe for six new shares for every seven sub******ion rights that they hold. ING said the funds raised will be used to repay half of the EUR5 billion state aid it received from the Dutch Government last year.



edit2: el precio de equilibrio es 5,4 eur. a especular!!!


----------



## chameleon (30 Nov 2009)

Treinta grupos financieros incluidos en la lista de los reguladores para evitar los riesgos sistémicos



> Lista de entidades que deben ser supervisadas, según FT:
> 
> Bancos: Goldman Sachs, JPMorgan Chase, Morgan Stanley, Bank of America, Merrill Lynch, Citigroup, Royal Bank of Canada, HSBC, Barclays, Royal Bank of Scotland, Standard Chartered, UBS, Credit Suisse, Société Générale, BNP Paribas, Santander, BBVA, Mizuho, Sumitomo Mitsui, Nomura, Mitsubishi UFJ, UniCredit, Banca Intesa, Deutsche Bank e ING.
> 
> ...


----------



## chameleon (30 Nov 2009)

no veo que esto pueda seguir con el lateral
sólo hay dos caminos, o rompemos máximos, o el HCH hace su trabajo y comienzan las bajadas... 

¿alguien ha escuchado esta mañana a cava? habrá dicho que alcistas... 

PD: ¿habéis visto los futuros del ibex? ç

Ibex 35 Dic 2009 11725 -56.5 [2] 11724 11726 [1] *MAX 12178 MIN 11693 *

480 puntos entre max/min, algo gordo se avecina, Tonuel!!!


----------



## Claca (30 Nov 2009)

Jojojo qué cara tan dura con los futuros! Algo que agradeceré siempre a Mulder es que me alertara de este tipo de manipulaciones en el futuro del ibex, aunque lo de hoy ha sido escandaloso y más digno de igmarkets que de meff.

Buenos días a todos


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> PD: ¿habéis visto los futuros del ibex? ç
> 
> Ibex 35 Dic 2009 11725 -56.5 [2] 11724 11726 [1] *MAX 12178 MIN 11693 *
> 
> 480 puntos entre max/min, algo gordo se avecina, Tonuel!!!




Seguramente algún brote verde... :XX:


Ibex 35 a las 11:26; -1,41%

11609 puntos


----------



## chameleon (30 Nov 2009)

el futuro del SP ha tocado 1084,50
si rompe el soporte 1085 vamos a ver fuegos artificiales


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2009)

Dubai: no hay garantía gubernamental tras el conglomerado Dubai World - 30/11/09 - 1736216 - elEconomista.es



fiestaaaaa....


----------



## tarrito (30 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Dubai: no hay garantía gubernamental tras el conglomerado Dubai World - 30/11/09 - 1736216 - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> 
> fiestaaaaa....




noticia ampliada:

No hay garantía gubernamental tras el conglomerado Dubai World, según el Emirato - 30/11/09 - 1736260 - elEconomista.es

:8: :rolleye:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Nov 2009)

Mhhh creo que debría ponerme corto en algo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Nov 2009)

Por cierto Dp esta era la semana clave de ARIA a ver cómo afeceta el tema en el Nasdaq, porque me temo un guano descomunal por el efecto Dubai.


----------



## Mulder (30 Nov 2009)

A las buenas tardes!



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mhhh creo que debría ponerme corto en algo...



Te recomiendo Mittal o iberia, para mantener esta semana o todo el mes que viene.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Nov 2009)

Gracias Mulder, el silencio del Foro es apabullante, todo el mundo estudiando donde meterse corto y bastante acojonados por los largos que se llevan...


----------



## donpepito (30 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes...

Un par de días para los cortos, nada grave.

Luca, esta semana "debemos" de recuperar los 2.50 USD de cara a los resultados del lunes, hoy han publicado un resumen de las empresas que presentarán datos en ASH.

13 Biotechs to Watch for at Hematology Conference -- Seeking Alpha


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Gracias Mulder, el silencio del Foro es apavullante, todo el mundo estudiando donde meterse corto y bastante acojonados por los largos que se llevan...



Luca, de nuevo están calentando a nuestro chicharro y con algo de volumen...

ienso: Ummm, sospechoso...


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Gracias Mulder, el silencio del Foro es apabullante, todo el mundo estudiando donde meterse corto *y bastante acojonados por los largos que se llevan*...



todo no...


----------



## Claca (30 Nov 2009)

Parece que los americanos tienen por delante una buena resistencia que creía ya superada... ¿o me equivoco?







El S&P más de lo mismo:







Visto lo visto no me extrañan los bandazos de estas últimas sesiones.


----------



## aksarben (30 Nov 2009)

Yo estoy espectante, la verdad. No tengo mucho más que hacer ahora mismo... (ni planeo vender las FCC que llevo ni entrar en otra cosa)


----------



## Claca (30 Nov 2009)

Sobre este último subidón, para los que todavía creen que detrás de todo movimiento bursátil hay una explicación razonable:

_Pues desde luego que el menos impresionado por toda esta historia es EEUU. Conforme se acerca la apertura se comenta que las cifras de ventas del black friday no están mal para la que está cayendo, esto hace subir a los futuros USA en el globx y nos arrastra a los demás._

_Indicador de condiciones de negocios de la ciudad de Nueva York sube de 377,9 a 384,4_


Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## donpepito (30 Nov 2009)

Luca, HEB es un buen ejemplo de la manipulación.... +40% en unas sesiones con ninguna noticia.. solo tienen denuncias de "inversores" presuntamente "timados" XD


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2009)

A veces pienso que intentar analizar técnicamente la Bolsa es como hacerlo con el par-impar, o el negro-rojo del casino...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Nov 2009)

Buenas tardes a tod@s! PM de ARIAd 2.28$

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Nov 2009)

Acabo de ver la saltada de stops en el futuro del Ibex... :8: alguien iba corto desde el cierre del viernes...? Ya lo decía el otro día, vaya tela están dando a los osos!!!! :56:

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (30 Nov 2009)

Quien es el loco de meterse en otro "Pocoyazo"

Imaginarium comenzará el martes su trayectoria en el Mercado Alternativo Bursátil, o MAB, a un precio de EUR4,31 que otorga un valor a la compañía de EUR61 millones, menos de lo previsto inicialmente, anunció el lunes la compañía. 

La banda de precios no vinculante anunciada por la empresa, especializada en la venta de juguetes infantiles, oscilaba *entre EUR4,94 y EUR5,79,* lo que implicaba una valoración de entre EUR70 y EUR82 millones sin tener en cuenta las acciones en autocartera y una ampliación de capital que realizará. 

La empresa juguetera y de ocio es la segunda empresa que cotiza en el MAB una vez que lo hizo Zinkia SA (ZNK), la productora de la serie de animación Pocoyó, el 15 de julio. 

En una nota, Imaginarium explicó que la salida a bolsa le permitirá reforzar su capital y recaudar los fondos necesarios para financiar su plan de expansión y consolidación en los próximos años, pese a las dificultades que en los últimos días ha planteado el mercado. 

Los accionistas principales de Imaginarium son Félix Tena Comadrán, con el 57,94%, que pasará a tener un 50,5% tras la salida al mercado; Tasal, SL con un 5% la Caja de Ahorros de la Inmaculada de Aragón, con un 31,36% e Imaginarium SA, con un 5,7%. 
Mañana cotizarán en el mercado todas las acciones previstas en concepto de ampliación de capital y autocartera y la caja de ahorros aragonesa mantendrá su parte en el accionariado de la compañía. 

Imaginarium prevé ganar EUR1,23 millones en 2009, ocho veces más que en el ejercicio anterior. 

Página web: Comprar juguetes, regalos para niños, puericultura, muebles, viajes. Tienda online Imaginarium.es


----------



## Catacrack (30 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca, de nuevo están calentando a nuestro chicharro y con algo de volumen...
> 
> ienso: Ummm, sospechoso...



0,42$ en el pre. Si abren por encima de 0,40 suelto las que llevo.


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Nov 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> 0,42$ en el pre. Si abren por encima de 0,40 suelto las que llevo.



Juas... no ha habido suerte, otro día será...

Que cosas más raras pasan en este chicharro... y sin noticias, Oigan!!


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Nov 2009)

Buenas,

Ya estoy por aquí, que he estado unos días sin internete.

Cuidadin con ARIA que se nos desparrama por el guano.


----------



## donpepito (30 Nov 2009)

El sistema de contención en ARIAd... en overload!!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas... no ha habido suerte, otro día será...
> 
> Que cosas más raras pasan en este chicharro... y sin noticias, Oigan!!



Creo que calientan el tema para que entren ingenuos y luego ellos mismos meten cortos...

Cuando cierren los cortos que lleven esto va a pegar una oxtia parriba que vamos a flipar... estoy por acumular un poquito si rozamos el 0,29


----------



## Mulder (30 Nov 2009)

Sumamente recomendable, aunque ya lleve algo de trecho subido, aun tiene mucho recorrido entre hoy y mañana, yo la he cogido en 1.59:

Strategic Hotels & Resorts Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Quien es el loco de meterse en otro "Pocoyazo"
> 
> Imaginarium comenzará el martes su trayectoria en el Mercado Alternativo Bursátil, o MAB, a un precio de EUR4,31 que otorga un valor a la compañía de EUR61 millones, menos de lo previsto inicialmente, anunció el lunes la compañía.
> 
> ...



Pues igual no es mala idea dejarla cotizar, que se la pegue un poco, y pillar unas cuantas al calor de las ventas navideñas..

¿Qué diferencias hay con un ARIADAZO? 

Si llega a 2,50 es uan subida considerable, de momento no lo veo... XD


----------



## donpepito (30 Nov 2009)

El poco negociado en el mercado que cotiza... te parece poco... imagina que quieres vender urgentemente.

Has visto el vol de ZTK?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Nov 2009)

Pequeña leche en ARIA....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El poco negociado en el mercado que cotiza... te parece poco... imagina que quieres vender urgentemente.
> 
> Has visto el vol de ZTK?



De momento me concentro en lo mío que bastante llevo, que voy a pasar unas navidades de mortadela&fina


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> De momento me concentro en lo mío que bastante llevo, que voy a pasar unas navidades de mortadela&fina




La madre que te parió... no he comido mortadela desde que iba al colegio... :baba:



igual algún dia de estos me pego un homenaje de mortadela... por los viejos tiempos... :rolleye:


ya te contaré...


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (30 Nov 2009)

Nunca se sabe... como interpretará el mercado los datos del lunes, en otras cotizaciones, he visto bajadas... y en los días posteriores, subidón.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Nunca se sabe... como interpretará el mercado los datos del lunes, en otras cotizaciones, he visto bajadas... y en los días posteriores, subidón.



El congreso es el día 7, qué datos del lunes te refieres? ya que tienes info, soplalá..


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Nov 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> La madre que te parió... no he comido mortadela desde que iba al colegio... :baba:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es por provocarle, mi madre nunca me ha dado mortadela 

Era de pobres y tal...

Saludos.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Es por provocarle, mi madre nunca me ha dado mortadela
> 
> Era de pobres y tal...
> 
> Saludos.



A mi me gustaba la de aceitunas...


----------



## donpepito (30 Nov 2009)

Nada nuevo, los datos ya los tienen algunos "grandes inversores" JPMORGAN los conoce desde finales de octubre.

De ahí la compra de acciones y posterior recomendación.


Conociendo a los HF, me temo que vamos a visitar los 2.00USD para un nuevo PUMP and DUMP.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A mi me gustaba la de aceitunas...



Teniendo en cuenta el resultado de mi cartera, seguramente me tenga que pasar a la mortadela así que pediré mortadela finamente cortada, pidiendo una loncha para probar con la excusa de ver que si está salada...

Atenderé la recomendación y solicitaré la de aceitunas


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Nada nuevo, los datos ya los tienen algunos "grandes inversores" JPMORGAN los conoce desde finales de octubre.
> 
> De ahí la compra de acciones y posterior recomendación.
> 
> ...



Pues cambias muy ráido de parecer.. de los 2,50 esta semana FIJO A ME TEMO UN 2,00 VARÍA UN POCO :XX:


----------



## Mulder (30 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta el resultado de mi cartera, seguramente me tenga que pasar a la mortadela así que pediré mortadela finamente cortada, pidiendo una loncha para probar con la excusa de ver que si está salada...
> 
> Atenderé la recomendación y solicitaré la de aceitunas



Como evolucionan las cosas, de accionista de Aria a catador de mortadelas...

Vamos bien


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Como evolucionan las cosas, de accionista de Aria a catador de mortadelas...
> 
> Vamos bien



Ambas cosas están relacionadas... 
Causa-efecto


----------



## donpepito (30 Nov 2009)

En el peor de los casos... ya sabes como se las gastan en el NASDAQ. XDDDDDDDD


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ambas cosas están relacionadas...




y más que lo van a estar...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Nov 2009)

Ya vamos por 2,15 y con una gráfica muy fea y el tipo de cambio ha recuperado un huevo...

Estoy hasta los santisimos coj.nes de las acciones estas, lo voy a sacar todo para ponerme corto...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En el peor de los casos... ya sabes como se las gastan en el NASDAQ. XDDDDDDDD



Hablas como si ya las tuvieras todas vendidas XD.....


----------



## donpepito (30 Nov 2009)

No, soy de ideas fijas y me gusta cumplir el objetivo, desde agosto en cartera, manteniendo para el "gran premio" XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No, soy de ideas fijas y me gusta cumplir el objetivo, desde agosto en cartera, manteniendo para el "gran premio" XD



Venga no manipules, que ya has confesado que para diciembre las largabas que a este valor le sientan muy mal las nieves de la 2ª quincena de cuando viene Papa Noël


----------



## donpepito (30 Nov 2009)

Ejm... puede estar +cercano de lo que te imaginas.... no es necesario esperar a la gran asamblea de enero.


----------



## Mulder (30 Nov 2009)

Según mis estadísticas las Arias lo hacen fatal en diciembre, sobre todo la primera parte del mes, hasta la tercera semana de diciembre no recuperan, pero aun así la ultima vuelven a caer estrepitosamente.

Datos de 10 años aproximadamente.

Yo soltaría YA estén como estén y el que avisa no es traidor.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Según mis estadísticas las Arias lo hacen fatal en diciembre, sobre todo la primera parte del mes, hasta la tercera semana de diciembre no recuperan, pero aun así la ultima vuelven a caer estrepitosamente.
> 
> Datos de 10 años aproximadamente.
> 
> Yo soltaría YA estén como estén y el que avisa no es traidor.



Es el mismo análisis que yo he realizado... Coincidimos ambos 2...


----------



## donpepito (30 Nov 2009)

Mulder, pero ... la cotización se mueve con noticias y resultados... el PUMP está en proceso... luego vendrán los "famosos" pullbacks.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mulder, pero ... la cotización se mueve con noticias y resultados... el PUMP está en proceso... luego vendrán los "famosos" pullbacks.



Como mucho a 2,60, que ha perdido un poco de fuelle las subidas a 2,80.

Ojalá Mulder y yo nos equivoquemos y se pongan a 4 USD el día 9 pero es poco más que ciencia ficción.


----------



## Mulder (30 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mulder, pero ... la cotización se mueve con noticias y resultados... el PUMP está en proceso... luego vendrán los "famosos" pullbacks.



Las cotizaciones también se mueven estacionalmente y de ahí salen ciclos de largo plazo y de corto plazo, ahora mismo estoy manejando datos de unos 600 valores entre españoles, europeos y americanos, he sacado estadísticas de casi 400 de ellos.

Y con estas estadísticas me he dado cuenta de que estacionalmente a lo largo del año los valores se mueven de una forma u otra según el mes en el que estamos, puede que estén en tendencia alcista y si un mes lo suelen hacer mal no lo harán tan mal después de todo, pero lo acabarán haciendo mal.

Y si la tendencia es bajista y la estacionalidad indica tendencia muy negativa puede que hasta superen a la misma estadística, aunque hay que reconocer que desde 2008 muchos valores tienen un sesgo bajista más acusado de lo normal, pero si lo hace mal lo hace mal, incluso con los datos de 2008 tengo valores que me salen estacionalmente positivos, hasta en octubre.

El como lo hace un sector determinado también es importante, aunque esos datos aun no los tengo, tendría que coger el sectorial de bios del nasdaq y analizarlo.


----------



## chollero (30 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Nada nuevo, los datos ya los tienen algunos "grandes inversores" JPMORGAN los conoce desde finales de octubre.
> 
> De ahí la compra de acciones y posterior recomendación.
> 
> ...



Y no será que conociendo a los HF, me temo que vamos a visitar los 2.00USD para un nuevo PUMP and GUANUM? :XX:


----------



## donpepito (30 Nov 2009)

Esto es así... o estás dentro o te pierdes la fiesta que DP , está preparando. XD


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Las cotizaciones también se mueven estacionalmente y de ahí salen ciclos de largo plazo y de corto plazo, ahora mismo estoy manejando datos de unos 600 valores entre españoles, europeos y americanos, he sacado estadísticas de casi 400 de ellos.
> 
> Y con estas estadísticas me he dado cuenta de que estacionalmente a lo largo del año los valores se mueven de una forma u otra según el mes en el que estamos, puede que estén en tendencia alcista y si un mes lo suelen hacer mal no lo harán tan mal después de todo, pero lo acabarán haciendo mal.
> 
> ...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Esto es así... o estás dentro o te pierdes la fiesta que DP , está preparando. XD



Ten cuidado a ver si sólo va a ir tonuel disfrazado de batman y con el rollo del guano te defeca en la alfombra...


----------



## donpepito (30 Nov 2009)

Que pronto olvidamos que hemos estado hace un mes en los 1.71 USD... no hagas planes para estos dos días: 7&8 DIC.


----------



## Mulder (30 Nov 2009)

Pues el miercoles hay luna llena, habrá cambio de tendencia, el cambio dependerá de lo que ocurra mañana en el mercado. Parece que esta semana tendremos lateral con bandazos.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2009)

bueno, ya cerró el ibex , ¿quién ha ganado la porra?


----------



## donpepito (30 Nov 2009)

Si, a Tonuel... le acabo de enviar la invitación a la "GUANO's Mojito Tour"


----------



## roquerol (30 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, a Tonuel... le acabo de enviar la invitación a la "GUANO's Mojito Tour"



Buen grupo. Os recomiendo su álbum del 2000 "Don't Give Me Names"

Edito: no me había dado cuenta, la portada esta es del anterior, del 1997.


----------



## donpepito (30 Nov 2009)

SPIKE en MTXX.... y mis condolencias en HYTM... el subidón está a punto de caramelo. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Nov 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> SPIKE en MTXX.... y mis condolencias en HYTM... el subidón está a punto de caramelo. XD



HYTM parece que quiere cerrar el GAP pero tal y como han jugado en el PM....

Wata has ampliado???

DP el subidón de Telvent hubiera sido más fructífero y con menos riesgo... ando muy ocupado en el trabajo y se me ha pasado que hoy presentaban el Q3.


----------



## donpepito (30 Nov 2009)

Si, ya veo como van a por los 34.00USD ... tendremos oportunidad de entrar el prox año.


----------



## donpepito (30 Nov 2009)

Como hace tiempo que no damos otro campanazo... ahí os dejo una para el nuevo portfolio... esta va a dar muchas alegrias:

EpiCept Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (30 Nov 2009)

Parece que los gringos se están animando a última hora, mañana es primero de mes y teóricamente dia de subidas fuertes, aunque todas las últimas ocasiones estos días han salido fatales.

Según mis datos mañana toca bajar de nuevo, pero ya veremos que pasa mañana. Teniendo en cuenta que el miercoles hay luna llena, será un dia interesante.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que los gringos se están animando a última hora, *mañana es primero de mes y teóricamente dia de subidas fuertes*[/SIZE], aunque todas las últimas ocasiones estos días han salido fatales.
> 
> *Según mis datos mañana toca bajar de nuevo*, pero ya veremos que pasa mañana. Teniendo en cuenta que el miercoles hay luna llena, será un dia interesante.



Así acierta cualquiera.


----------



## Mulder (30 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Así acierta cualquiera.



No intentaba hacer una predicción con mi comentario, solo acotar los condicionantes.


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Nov 2009)

Este Mulder es un elemento de cuidado... jaja :fiufiu:

Luca, va leñazo... desde el +16% de Pre hasta ahora... es casi un 30% jaja.

No... no he ampliado, ya veremos en Enero que tal va la cosa. Ahora mismo no me fío ...

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Este Mulder es un elemento de cuidado... jaja :fiufiu:
> 
> Luca, va leñazo... desde el +16% de Pre hasta ahora... es casi un 30% jaja.
> 
> ...



Yo si he ampliado.. me la voy a jugar como hice con LGND para poder librarme de ella.. la voy a dejar con una orden de venta que me dé lo comido por lo servido y listo...

SI no salta la orden de venta pues esperamos al Q1 2010 que igual me da plusvalías y todo..


----------



## Mulder (30 Nov 2009)

Pues ahora si que haré una predicción de verdad. 

El saldo de volumen de los leoncios ha terminado hoy en positivo en todos los futuros que llevo controlados, es decir, Ibex, Stoxx y S&P, en el S&P no hemos tenido ni una sola venta grande hoy, así que la bajada de esta tarde ha tenido que ser para despistar, aunque por la mañana si que hemos tenido algunas ventas en los futuros europeos.

Aun queda algo de sesión, a las 22:00 ya sabremos que pretenden para mañana, de momento parece que será una sesión alcista.

edito: Juro que he escrito esto antes de este subidón del S&P


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo si he ampliado.. me la voy a jugar como hice con LGND para poder librarme de ella.. la voy a dejar con una orden de venta que me dé lo comido por lo servido y listo...
> 
> SI no salta la orden de venta pues esperamos al Q1 2010 que igual me da plusvalías y todo..



Luca... es que del "famoso" contrato con Ford no sabemos nada, excepto que es por una duración de tres años.

Ahora mismo la compañía no es rentable... ni siquiera soportable. Como no consigan más clientes o el contrato con Ford no sea tan bueno... la hemos cagado.

Yo por si acaso te digo lo de antes... esperaré a Enero a ver como transcurre la cosa y ya veremos...

Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ahora si que haré una predicción de verdad.
> 
> El saldo de volumen de los leoncios ha terminado hoy en positivo en todos los futuros que llevo controlados, es decir, Ibex, Stoxx y S&P, en el S&P no hemos tenido ni una sola venta grande hoy, así que la bajada de esta tarde ha tenido que ser para despistar, aunque por la mañana si que hemos tenido algunas ventas en los futuros europeos.
> 
> ...



Esto ya es otra cosa... :rolleye:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Nov 2009)

Parece que hay fiesta en ARIA, si cierra en 2,30 veremos que pasa mañana


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Parece que hay fiesta en ARIA, si cierra en 2,30 veremos que pasa mañana



que venderemos


----------



## Mulder (30 Nov 2009)

Pues no ha estado mal la tarde de hoy, voy a liquidarlas ya:

Strategic Hotels & Resorts Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Nov 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no ha estado mal la tarde de hoy, voy a liquidarlas ya:
> 
> Strategic Hotels & Resorts Inc. - Google Finance



Te ha salvado la noticia... juas. Yo también vendería... 

Sobre la conferencia:

13 Biotechs to Watch for at Hematology Conference -- Seeking Alpha

Es muy triste ver lo de que está en Fase I... sniff. Por cierto, veo mucha competencia en el campo de los Inibidores ... ¿Sabes DP!,si investigan también sobre el cáncer de sangre?.

O_____O!!!

Dios pedazo manipulación de un 10% en el último segundo en HYTM... que jodidos... y también sube en el After... aquí hay tomate...

MUlder en el googlefinance sale una noticia con la que cambió el rumbo...


----------



## Mulder (30 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Te ha salvado la noticia... juas. Yo también vendería...
> 
> Sobre la conferencia:
> 
> ...



¿que noticia? :

Vendidas todas a 1,70 

edito: creo que aun tienen recorrido hasta 1.77 pero mañana ya me buscaré otra.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> O_____O!!!
> 
> Dios pedazo manipulación de un 10% en el último segundo en HYTM... que jodidos... y también sube en el After... aquí hay tomate...
> 
> MUlder en el googlefinance sale una noticia con la que cambió el rumbo...



Ya te digo, y con volumen decente, amplié a 0,315, no he tenido mal ojo hoy... igual hasta me puedo escapar el viernes


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ya te digo, y con volumen decente, amplié a 0,315, no he tenido mal ojo hoy... igual hasta me puedo escapar el viernes



ATRAPADOS EN EL NASDAQ, próximamente en sus pantallas...
Con Wataru, Luca y pecata de protagonistas.


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Nov 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ya te digo, y con volumen decente, amplié a 0,315, no he tenido mal ojo hoy... igual hasta me puedo escapar el viernes



¿Cuántas tienes ahora?

9500... jur jur Yop

Pecata, menos mal que no me hace falta la pasta y lo veo como un fondo a medio plazo...sino sería para tirarme de los pelos.
En Aria ahora mismo pierdo 750 y en la otra no se... pero por lo menos 3 mil


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Nov 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ATRAPADOS EN EL NASDAQ, próximamente en sus pantallas...
> Con Wataru, Luca y pecata de protagonistas.



Pues sí quilla sí, biopillados.com su punto de encuentro...

Y eso que no pillastes LGND que te hubiera dado algo.. salí por pura chorra y estar más pendiente que un mono de un plátano...

En GTXI suerte de estar pelado y no poder entrar que si no...

La que ha recomendado hoy DP ha dado unos trayazos tmb que no veas...

Quiero quitarme de encima todo lo que llevo antes del 31/12 A VER SI PUEDO...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Nov 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Cuántas tienes ahora?
> 
> 9500... jur jur Yop
> 
> ...



Pues llevo unas cuantas... ::

En Aria no voy rojo pero en DPTR no veas. perdidias de más del 50%, he ampliado 1000€ para menguar un poco... me la estoy jugando "musho"


----------



## chollero (30 Nov 2009)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> movimiento140.com | ¡140 en autovías y autopistas!



vayase a forocoches please, yo suelo ir a 150


----------



## Dawkins (30 Nov 2009)

No es por entrometerme ni ser grosero.. pero os parece adecuado que no se hable casi nunca del ibex en este hilo?

Abrid un hilo para hablar del S&P, Nasdaq o lo que queráis.. porque esto no lo entiendo.


----------



## sapito (30 Nov 2009)

Dawkins dijo:


> No es por entrometerme ni ser grosero.. pero os parece adecuado que no se hable casi nunca del ibex en este hilo?
> 
> Abrid un hilo para hablar del S&P, Nasdaq o lo que queráis.. porque esto no lo entiendo.



No sé si pasas habitualmente por el hilo o no.
Lo usan varios "traders" y "aspirantes a" para comentar las inversiones del día, en IBEX o donde sea. 

Me parece que el creador CHARLIE no pensaba en esto, pero...


----------



## fmc (30 Nov 2009)

Dawkins dijo:


> No es por entrometerme ni ser grosero.. pero os parece adecuado que no se hable casi nunca del ibex en este hilo?
> 
> Abrid un hilo para hablar del S&P, Nasdaq o lo que queráis.. porque esto no lo entiendo.



anímese a hacer comentarios del IBEX, serán bienvenidos :Aplauso:


----------



## Dawkins (30 Nov 2009)

Pero si el problema es que no tengo ni puta idea, me gustaría que fuera como el resto del foro, que entro y leo en silencio, y voy aprendiendo.. pero en este hilo..


----------



## Mulder (30 Nov 2009)

Dawkins dijo:


> No es por entrometerme ni ser grosero.. pero os parece adecuado que no se hable casi nunca del ibex en este hilo?
> 
> Abrid un hilo para hablar del S&P, Nasdaq o lo que queráis.. porque esto no lo entiendo.



Esta mañana hemos hablado del Ibex porque eran sus horas de actividad, hemos hablado de los movimientos grotescos del futuro y de acciones para ponerse corto.

Por la tarde, con el Ibex ya cerrado mandan los gringos, con su NYSE, su S&P y su Nasdaq. Lo que ocurra con estos índices es una buena pista para saber lo que hará mañana el Ibex, al menos en apertura.

Por eso yo lo encuentro justificado, de todas formas aquí se habla de bolsa en general y a veces de offtopics que no tienen nada que ver, pero es que en bolsa también hay días muy aburridos.


----------



## sapito (30 Nov 2009)

Dawkins dijo:


> Pero si el problema es que no tengo ni puta idea, me gustaría que fuera como el resto del foro, que entro y leo en silencio, y voy aprendiendo.. pero en este hilo..



A mi me pasa lo mismo, para los no inciados es un poco así.
Yo inicié un par de hilos para principiantes del trading en el foro de inversiones, pero no tuvieron mucho éxito...8:
Aunque no sé si quieres aprender a invertir o solo ver un poco como está el mercado.


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2009)

Pues si lo lees a menudo se aprende mucho... y si estás interesado en el tema... será que no hay libros... :rolleye:


Saludos 8:


----------



## chollero (1 Dic 2009)

si que se aprende en este hilo, yo he aprendido las similitudes entre la loteria primitiva, y las inversiones en renta variable


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Dic 2009)

Resultados de la encuesta de sentimiento del Ibex del mes de noviembre, esto habíamos votado:



> El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de noviembre:
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.414,8 + 3% = 11.757,24)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.414,8 - 3% = 11.072,36)
> ...



El Ibex ha cerrado el mes en 11.644,7, con lo cual tenemos ganador único por primera vez, *AKSARBEN* alias "el profeta" (dos aciertos en las últimas tres encuestas votando la opción C, casi nada) ha sido el único que [PEPON-MODE] HA TENIDO LOS COJONES BIEN PUESTOS DE ACERTAR QUE EL IBEX NO IBA A MOVERSE UNA MIERDA ESTE PUTO MES[/PEPON-MODE]

Felicidades por haber acertado en solitario te llevas el bote acumulado además del iPod.

Los alcistas tuvimos opciones hasta el último día pero los cuidadores del Ibex hace tiempo que leen el hilo y se dedican a manipular la encuesta...

Este mes tampoco pongo las estadísticas de la encuesta, bastante hago con poner el resultado a estas horas, llevo dos meses en que "me se" olvida hasta última hora.

Así queda la clasificación de aciertos:

Benditaliquidez--------------6--------8
pecata minuta--------------5--------7
las cosas a su cauce--------4--------8
aksarben--------------------3--------6
Wataru---------------------3--------6
Carolus---------------------3--------8
Mulder----------------------3--------9
evidente--------------------2--------3
Speculo---------------------2--------3
Starkiller--------------------2--------3
Chollero---------------------2--------6
awai------------------------1--------1
Pepon26--------------------1--------1
pyn-------------------------1--------1
Festivaldelhumor-------------1--------2
Riviera----------------------1--------2
until ------------------------1--------3
Xavigomis-------------------1--------3
Bayne-----------------------1--------5
Hanibal lecter----------------1--------5
Carvil------------------------1--------7
Claca------------------------1--------7
rosonero---------------------1--------7
tonuel-----------------------1--------9
-H- ------------------------0--------1
argan------------------------0--------1
Azure------------------------0--------1
Bambi------------------------0--------1
Borjita Burbujas---------------0--------1
Burbujeador------------------0--------1
Diegales----------------------0--------1
DP---------------------------0--------1
Duke5-----------------------0--------1
Hagen-----------------------0--------1
Mixtables--------------------0--------1
Monsterspeculator------------0--------1
Otropepito-------------------0--------1
P1TERPAN2006---------------0--------1
Spheratu---------------------0--------1
Stuyvesant-------------------0--------1
Bertok------------------------0--------2
Chameleon--------------------0--------2
Gamu------------------------0--------2
Luca Cadalora----------------0--------2
Percebo----------------------0--------2
SNB4President-----------------0--------2
Wbuffete ---------------------0--------2
Azkunaveteya------------------0--------3
Pepitoria-----------------------0--------3
Sleepwalk----------------------0--------3


Para solventar en parte mi incompetencia tendré que hacer uso de mis poderes plenipotenciarios en materia de encuestas de sentimiento mensuales y dejar que se puede votar en la encuesta del mes de diciembre hasta la apertura del miércoles, es decir, que mañana martes tenemos día primero de mes, con luna muy crecidita para pensar muy bien lo que va a hacer el Ibex hasta fin de año.

Ahí va:

El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de diciembre: 

A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.644,7 + 3% = 11.994,04) 
B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.644,7 - 3% = 11.295,36) 
C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 11.295,36 y 11.994,04) 

Que Dios reparta suerte porque el bote se lo ha llevado Aksarben (pásame tu número de cuenta por privado que es uno de los que no tengo).


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2009)

ghkghk A...


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2009)

Dawkins dijo:


> No es por entrometerme ni ser grosero.. pero os parece adecuado que no se hable casi nunca del ibex en este hilo?
> 
> Abrid un hilo para hablar del S&P, Nasdaq o lo que queráis.. porque esto no lo entiendo.




Yo los leo desde la sombra y me divierto. Se aprende de todo un poco, pero sobretodo de que hacer predicciones no tiene mucho sentido. A veces se acierta, pero si no siempre hay cuidadores, leones, corporaciones o Rasputin que inesperadamente hacen fallar el de otro modo "acertado" pronóstico.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Dic 2009)

ghkghk A
pecata minuta A


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Dic 2009)

Dawkins dijo:


> No es por entrometerme ni ser grosero.. pero os parece adecuado que no se hable casi nunca del ibex en este hilo?
> 
> Abrid un hilo para hablar del S&P, Nasdaq o lo que queráis.. porque esto no lo entiendo.



No eres grosero porque has sido muy educado en tu pregunta, aunque creo que no muy acertado. No sé cuantas páginas del hilo has leído, pero verás que hasta las 17:30 aquí se habla del IBEX (y de índices europeos en general, ya que todos van de la mano, casi siempre). Se habla del IBEX en general y de valores en particular. Algunos operan sobre índices, otros sobre acciones. Cada uno habla de lo que sabe o de lo que quiere. Se cuelgan gráficos, datos, noticias importantes.

Como te ha dicho Mulder, a las 17:30, que cierra el Ibex, pues nos pasamos a USA, hasta las 22:00, o a ver qué ha pasado en el día y que puede pasar al siguiente. Según como se comporte USA, o según qué noticias aparezcan ese día, todo eso puede ser primordial para entender qué va a hacer el IBEX al día siguiente.

Yo me enganché al hilo hace cosa de un año. Entré, planteé mis preguntas o dudas y me contestaron. Si tienes alguna pregunta te animo a que hagas lo mismo. Yo no tenía ni idea de lo que era un gap, cuando hablaban de ir corto o largo me perdía, no sabía de qué hablaban... pero fui observando y entendiendo, se puede aprender un montón. También tienes en la firma de Mulder la FAQ del Ibex, ahí están los conceptos básicos por si alguien tiene dudas.

Está claro que de vez en cuando se habla de otras tonterías, pero como en todos los foros. No hay más que ver el de burbuja inmobiliaria, ahí hay noticias de todo menos del tema en cuestión.


----------



## El_Presi (1 Dic 2009)

Dawkins dijo:


> No es por entrometerme ni ser grosero.. pero os parece adecuado que no se hable casi nunca del ibex en este hilo?
> 
> Abrid un hilo para hablar del S&P, Nasdaq o lo que queráis.. porque esto no lo entiendo.



el IBEX hará lo que hagan "S&P, Nasdaq o lo que queráis" aunque tengamos un 100% de paro y la gente muriendo por las calles por inanición, así que normal que hablen tanto del resto de índices


----------



## until (1 Dic 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El Ibex35 cerrará el mes de diciembre:
> 
> A- Por encima de los niveles actuales. (por encima de 11.644,7 + 3% = 11.994,04)
> B- Por debajo de los niveles actuales. (por debajo de 11.644,7 - 3% = 11.295,36)
> C- Más o menos igual (+/- 3%) (entre 11.295,36 y 11.994,04)



ghkghk .......................A
pecata minuta .............A
until:..........................C


----------



## until (1 Dic 2009)

Buenos Días!
El Nikkei sube al cierre el 2,43%, hasta los 9.572,20.
Un saludo!


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy parece que empezaremos el día en positivo, pero veo ciertas señales de que las cosas podrían cambiar, especialmente hacia el final de la sesión. De momento el Stoxx sube fuerte, pero en estos momentos parece que ya le cuesta un poco seguir.

Y ahora la encuesta:

ghkghk .......................A
pecata minuta .............A
until:..........................c
Mulder.........................A

¿no había que poner 0, +1 o -1?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2009)

ghkghk .......................A
pecata minuta .............A
until:..........................c
Mulder.........................A
Pepitoria......................A

otra vez por poco se pierde la porra grrrrr. A ver si los cuidadores se van de vacaciones en navidades y dejan manipular como dios manda el índice


----------



## chameleon (1 Dic 2009)

no entren largos en ING, están colocando papel a diestro y siniestro. se va a 5,5 tal que ya


----------



## pyn (1 Dic 2009)

Buenos días a tod@s,
yo para variar no participo en la encuesta del ibex. Pero me sorprende ver la positividad de los participantes del hilo.


----------



## tonuel (1 Dic 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ghkghk .......................A
> pecata minuta .............A
> until:..........................c
> Mulder.........................A
> ...



¿Que cojones es A...?


Yo digo que cerramos por debajo de los 10.000...




Saludos ienso:


----------



## aksarben (1 Dic 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El Ibex ha cerrado el mes en 11.644,7, con lo cual tenemos ganador único por primera vez, *AKSARBEN* alias "el profeta" (dos aciertos en las últimas tres encuestas votando la opción C, casi nada) ha sido el único que [PEPON-MODE] HA TENIDO LOS COJONES BIEN PUESTOS DE ACERTAR QUE EL IBEX NO IBA A MOVERSE UNA MIERDA ESTE PUTO MES[/PEPON-MODE]
> 
> Felicidades por haber acertado en solitario te llevas el bote acumulado además del iPod.
> 
> Que Dios reparta suerte porque el bote se lo ha llevado Aksarben (pásame tu número de cuenta por privado que es uno de los que no tengo).



:Aplauso: Qué momento más emocionante, quiero dar las gracias a la Virgin of la Cabeza, al Sacred Heart of Mary... Estoy decidiendo si gastarme el bote en ARIAs o poniéndole un corto al Botas ¡Dios, qué dilema! :o

Te paso mi CC de Julius Baer


----------



## chollero (1 Dic 2009)

ghkghk .......................A
pecata minuta .............A
until:..........................C
Mulder.........................A
Pepitoria......................A
Tonuel.........................B
Chollero.......................B


----------



## donpepito (1 Dic 2009)

Buenos días:

ghkghk .......................A
pecata minuta .............A
until:..........................C
Mulder.........................A
Pepitoria......................A
Tonuel.........................B
Chollero.......................B
*DP...............................A*


----------



## chameleon (1 Dic 2009)

ghkghk .......................A
pecata minuta .............A
until:..........................C
Mulder.........................A
Pepitoria......................A
Tonuel.........................B
Chollero.......................B
DP...............................A 
chame........................C


----------



## rosonero (1 Dic 2009)

Buenos días a la forería!!!

Sigo de voyeur, mientras cambio pañales y calmo llantos :´(


ghkghk .......................A
pecata minuta .............A
until:..........................C
Mulder.........................A
Pepitoria......................A
Tonuel.........................B
Chollero.......................B
DP...............................A
chame........................C
rosonero......................B


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Dic 2009)

¿El IBEX subiendo, y una miserable página del hilo en toda la mañana?:8::8:
Y luego en la consulta de benditaliquidez, casi todos alcistas...


----------



## pyn (1 Dic 2009)

Ultimamente el ibex está aburridísimo pecata, o se apresura para hacer máximos-mínimos al principio de sesión y hace lateral todo el día, o empieza lateral de 60 puntos hasta la apertura americana.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿El IBEX subiendo, y una miserable página del hilo en toda la mañana?:8::8:
> Y luego en la consulta de benditaliquidez, casi todos alcistas...



La subida va a ser una sorpresa


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Dic 2009)

Luca, en nuestro chicharro tenemos noticias, no se si buenas... ya que ellos no garantizan nada :.

Me voy que ando liado.


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy creo que los gringos nos llevarán a las alturas en el inicio pero luego nos van a llevar por los suelos, no estoy muy seguro porque lo veo todo muy alcista, pero tengo señales que no me gustan mucho.

Ya saben, aquello de ajustar el stop y tal.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Dic 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca, en nuestro chicharro tenemos noticias, no se si buenas... ya que ellos no garantizan nada :.
> 
> Me voy que ando liado.



Posteo la noticia y comentamos:

_LOS ANGELES--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Hythiam, Inc. (NASDAQ:HYTM) today announced that on November 24, 2009, the Company received a letter from the NASDAQ Listing Qualifications Panel (the “Panel”) granting the Company’s request to remain listed on The NASDAQ Stock Market. The Company’s continued listing is subject to the condition that, on or before February 24, 2010, the Company evidence stockholders’ equity of at least $10 million or achieve a market value of its listed securities of at least $50 million, either of which is the applicable minimum requirement the Company must meet for the continued listing of its securities on The NASDAQ Global Market. _

Resumiendo, que sigue en el Nasdaq, y si quiere mantenerse debe de tener un valor en libros superior a 10 millones de USD, esta es la explicación profana, la técnica la pongo en inglés ya que no significan lo mismo:

_The portion of the balance sheet that represents the capital received from investors in exchange for stock (paid-in capital), donated capital and retained earnings. Stockholders' equity represents the equity stake currently held on the books by a firm's equity investors.

It is calculated either as a firm's total assets minus its total liabilities, or as share capital plus retained earnings minus treasury shares_

Entrando en tema técico, el Stockholder equity se calcula de 2 maneras:

1º Activo total-Pasivo total (forma tocha)

2º (Total acciones en circulación*valor mercado)+Reservas-(Autocartera*valor mercado)

La segunda es la forma fina, este resultado debe de daro 10 millones de USD, con lo que podemos calcular el valor por acción que debería de tener.. lo calculo con los datos del Q3 de MSN money, ahora lo cuelgo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Dic 2009)

Stockholders' equity (Deficit) (414 ) 1,108 

Ahora mismo tienen un valor a Q3 DE -414.000 USD y tienen que convertirlo en 10.000.000 USD... casi imposible... (antes de que lo preguntéis no se puede conseguir con un crédito XD)

SI no cumple esto, su capitalización bursátil (autocarterra mas acciones de los demás tenedores) debería de superar los 50 millones de USD... voy a ver cuantas acciones hay en circulación...

Tiene unas 56 millones de acciones con 373 mil, por lo que el valor de la acción para cumplir el objetivo sería 0,88 USD.

Yo si llegan a 0,50-0,60 las vendo todas así que ya sabéis.

Antes de que preguntéis si con un reverse split esto se puede conseguir la respuesta es no, que lo comentan mucho por los foros de yahoo y google...


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2009)

Luca, hay que reconocer que te curras unos análisis fundamentales de miedo, yo no entiendo mucho de fundamentales, pero aprendo mucho leyendo de los tuyos 

Gracias.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Stockholders' equity (Deficit) (414 ) 1,108
> 
> Ahora mismo tienen un valor a Q3 DE -414.000 USD y tienen que convertirlo en 10.000.000 USD... casi imposible... (antes de que lo preguntéis no se puede conseguir con un crédito XD)
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes ^^!

Luca bien comentado... aún no he podido leer nada de lo que dicen en los foros, ahora me pondré... pero como siempre, el día antes de vacaciones curro a mogollón.

Si llegaran a 0.60 no me importaría vender con algo de perdidas... pero vamos estamos hablando de casi un 100%.

Voy leyendo y comentamos.
Un saludo

Luca, solo comentarte, que al menos en el google finance sale que tiene 65, no 56 mill de accs. Con lo cual imagino que hablamos del dolar...


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2009)

Hoy el oro se ha vuelto a disparar haciendo máximo en 1197, ya está casi en 1200$ y las AUY se lo están tomando en serio, las voy a mantener hasta los 14.41 probablemente:

Yamana Gold Inc. (USA) - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Dic 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^^!
> 
> Luca bien comentado... aún no he podido leer nada de lo que dicen en los foros, ahora me pondré... pero como siempre, el día antes de vacaciones curro a mogollón.
> 
> ...




Entonces la acción debe de estar por enima de 0,77 USD si es que las acciones en circulación son 65 millones..

He tomaod datos del Q3


----------



## Claca (1 Dic 2009)

ghkghk .......................A
pecata minuta .............A
until:..........................C
Mulder.........................A
Pepitoria......................A
Tonuel.........................B
Chollero.......................B
DP...............................A
chame........................C
rosonero......................B 
Claca..........................B

Hasta los 10.000 del nikkei, 1125 del SP, el ibex de nuevo contra los 12.100 y pa' bajo.


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2009)

Aquí si no baja el ibex un 5% no habla ni dios, vamos que las Aria aun están por encima de 2.20, piensen en el ....uh...¡yate!


----------



## quantitas (1 Dic 2009)

*Nos enfrentamos a un nuevo tipo de pánico bancario [run to the bank]*

¡Atención a la noticia!

En los episodios anteriores, los clientes corrían al banco para retirar sus fondos, y cuando el banco no podía satisfacer las demandas se volvía insolvente. En el pánico bancario actual están involucradas firmas financieras “corriendo” hacia otras firmas financieras para no renovarles sus acuerdos de recompra y venta (repos), o incrementándoles el margen del repo (haircut) (1), forzando un desapalancamiento masivo que provoca un efecto cascada hasta que el sistema bancario se vuelve insolvente. Los episodios anteriores tienen muchas características en común con la crisis actual, por eso un examen histórico nos puede ayudar a comprender la situacion que padecemos y a guiar nuestras ideas sobre la reforma que necesita la regulación bancaria. Una nueva regulación puede facilitar el funcionamiento del “shadow banking system”, haciéndole menos vulnerable a los pánicos.

Nos enfrentamos a un nuevo tipo de pánico bancario [run to the bank]


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Dic 2009)

quantitas dijo:


> ¡Atención a la noticia!
> 
> En los episodios anteriores, los clientes corrían al banco para retirar sus fondos, y cuando el banco no podía satisfacer las demandas se volvía insolvente. En el pánico bancario actual están involucradas firmas financieras “corriendo” hacia otras firmas financieras para no renovarles sus acuerdos de recompra y venta (repos), o incrementándoles el margen del repo (haircut) (1), forzando un desapalancamiento masivo que provoca un efecto cascada hasta que el sistema bancario se vuelve insolvente. Los episodios anteriores tienen muchas características en común con la crisis actual, por eso un examen histórico nos puede ayudar a comprender la situacion que padecemos y a guiar nuestras ideas sobre la reforma que necesita la regulación bancaria. Una nueva regulación puede facilitar el funcionamiento del “shadow banking system”, haciéndole menos vulnerable a los pánicos.
> 
> Nos enfrentamos a un nuevo tipo de pánico bancario [run to the bank]



Analizando lo que dices, los Repos (repurchase agreement para los hamijos)

depende mucho el "pánico" si el que realiza la recompra es el banco o una sociedad/persona, cuando el banco pacta la recompra (te vende una cosa pero acuerda recomprártela a una fecha concreta) tiene la opción de renegociar el repo ofreciéndote seguir cobrando el interés.. con lo que mantiene la liquidez...

Esto ya pasaba antes no veo ninguna novedad, a no ser que estén orientando las repos a las cédulas hipotecarias lo cual es ya bastante más delicado...

Si sabes del tema concreta más que la noticia es muy vaga.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Dic 2009)

ghkghk .......................A
pecata minuta .............A
until:..........................C
Mulder.........................A
Pepitoria......................A
Tonuel.........................B
Chollero.......................B
DP...............................A
chame........................C
rosonero......................B 
Claca..........................B
Benditaliquidez..............A


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2009)

ghkghk .......................A
pecata minuta .............A
until:..........................C
Mulder.........................A
Pepitoria......................A
Tonuel.........................B
Chollero.......................B
DP...............................A
chame........................C
rosonero......................B 
Claca..........................B
Benditaliquidez..............A
LCASC.........................A

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2009)

Datos para hoy:

11:00 - EU - PPI euro-zona
13:00 - US - Peticiones de préstamos MBA
14:15 - US - Informe de empleo ADP
16:30 - US - Reservas de crudo
20:00 - US - Libro Beige de la FED

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2009)

A los buenos días!

Ayer nos dejaron sin foro por enésima vez, que cruz...

Para hoy espero algo de bajada por varias razones:

- Hoy hay luna llena y eso significa cambio de tendencia.
- Ayer se subió exageradamente, parece que fue 'magia' del primer dia del mes.
- Tengo señales de cambio de tendencia en el S&P.
- Estamos de nuevo muy cerca de esas resistencias que tanto cuestan de pasar.

Pero tenemos otros condicionantes positivos:

- Euro por encima de 1.51$
- Oro subiendo fuertemente.

De todas formas yo creo que al final se impondrá la lógica y acabaremos bajado aunque sea poco.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2009)

El nivel 1194x será clave hoy en el Ibex para ponerse o corto o largo... 8:


----------



## Burney (2 Dic 2009)

buenos dias amigos

menudas vacaciones bolseras que me estoy pegando...

Luca, sigues en DPTR?. Por ahora la estan sujetando en el soporte... a ver si aguanta porque si tira _parriba_ podría hacer un doble suelo interesante... (pero si no aguanta... a rezar...)

PD: Mulder, cuando estés aburrido a ver si les puedes echar un ojo a DPTR a ver si los ciclos esos que miras dan buenas perspectivas y tal. Gracias.


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


> buenos dias amigos
> 
> menudas vacaciones bolseras que me estoy pegando...
> 
> ...



Bienvenido de vuelta hombre, se te echaba de menos 

Voy a mirar DPTR con ciclos y estadísticas.


----------



## Burney (2 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Bienvenido de vuelta hombre, se te echaba de menos
> 
> Voy a mirar DPTR con ciclos y estadísticas.



Gracias Mulder!!


----------



## carvil (2 Dic 2009)

Buenos dias 


Señales de distribución.

R1 en US$ 74.71 R2 74.98

ghkghk .......................A
pecata minuta .............A
until:..........................C
Mulder.........................A
Pepitoria......................A
Tonuel.........................B
Chollero.......................B
DP...............................A
chame........................C
rosonero......................B
Claca..........................B
Benditaliquidez..............A
LCASC.........................A
Carvil..........................A


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2009)

Ya tengo datos de DPTR, salvando el hecho de que la están liquidando a conciencia, aunque parece que han parado la liquidación en la segunda mitad de noviembre, lo que hay es esto:

Ayer hubo cambio de tendencia en esta acción, aunque podría haberse manifestado el dia 30 con un máximo, el próximo cambio de tendencia es el dia 8 de diciembre, la estadística me da para el periodo entre el 1 y el dia 8 una pérdida de un 22.75%, aunque si quitamos el dia de ayer solo da un -2.65%.

Para el mes de diciembre sale un -33.02% y sin el dia 1 un -12.93%

El hecho de que ayer tuviera prevista una caida y esta no se produjera podría querer decir que esta caida podría darse en el futuro, aunque para el dia 30 de noviembre estaba prevista una subida del 24.67%, podría haberse compensado todo. De todas formas todo esto son estadísticas aunque son de unos 10-11 años y eso para mi quiere decir fiables, DPTR está lateral desde el 12 de noviembre y no creo que cambien mucho las cosas, la alerta de más caidas la daría un nuevo mínimo anual.


----------



## Burney (2 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya tengo datos de DPTR, salvando el hecho de que la están liquidando a conciencia, aunque parece que han parado la liquidación en la segunda mitad de noviembre, lo que hay es esto:
> 
> Ayer hubo cambio de tendencia en esta acción, aunque podría haberse manifestado el dia 30 con un máximo, el próximo cambio de tendencia es el dia 8 de diciembre, la estadística me da para el periodo entre el 1 y el dia 8 una pérdida de un 22.75%, aunque si quitamos el dia de ayer solo da un -2.65%.
> 
> ...



gracias Mulder...

visto lo visto... Luca y yo ya podemos ir preparando una imperial... :ouch:

habrá que tener fe y paciencia... como tengo comprado poco (unos 1200 euros a 1,20) voy a seguir ignorandolas por si algún día da una traca hacia arriba...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Dic 2009)

Hola, que no estaba disponible...

A ver, DPTR no me preocupa demasiado, por análisis fundamental, si no siguen perforando pozos vacíos y se están tranquilos hasta que les intenten comprar, puede llegar a 3,30...

Estate muy atento a las acciones que tiene en circuación porque de vez en cuando le meten un buen chute XD

Yo las llevo de media a 1,50 así que la imperial me la pido yo primero XD


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que los gringos tienen ganas de subir ahora pero no me fio un pelo.

Mucho cuidado hoy con los gringos, ajustar stop y tal.


----------



## donpepito (2 Dic 2009)

Me encantan que las ARIAd -planes- salgan perfectos. XDDDDDDDD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2009)

Quién de vosotros ha sido...? 

_Eurostoxx: Sigue y sigue la posible compra de volatilidad vencimiento junio por parte de las manos fuertes. Esta vez compra de 18000 puts 2800 jun 10. (valor aprox 38 mill €)
_
Yo tampoco me fio un pelo Mulder... volvemos a su resistencia... 1112 se le atragantan mucho...

Saludos... Por cierto ARIAd disparada!!! :Aplauso:


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Dic 2009)

ARIA con ganas de subir.
Edito: vaya, se nos han solapado los mensajes.


----------



## Stuyvesant (2 Dic 2009)

Hola, solo me pasaba para que Kujire estuviese tranquila, que las visitas que iban a tu blog desde el servidor del FBI eran mías, que es broma. JiJi.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Dic 2009)

Ya os comenté que si Aria rompía el 2,30 iría parriba, no vendía ná pecata XD...

PS: A ver lo que le dura!!!, si va bien el lunes tenemos aguinaldo...


----------



## donpepito (2 Dic 2009)

Ahora es +barato comprarlas... el lunes expira la oferta XD


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ya os comenté que si Aria rompía el 2,30 iría parriba, no vendía ná pecata XD...
> 
> PS: A ver lo que le dura!!!, si va bien el lunes tenemos aguinaldo...



Aquí estoy, aguantando... a ver si llega el 7, que necesito cash para las compras navideñas.
¡¡¡Luca igual podemos cambiar la mortadela por jamón!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ahora es +barato comprarlas... el lunes expira la oferta XD



Este si que vende XD!......

Acumular a estos precios DP es locura, me juego medio brazo que "ustec" incluso ha soltado lastre los últimos 15 días.

Sigo 100% escéptico y puede que incluso hoy tengamos un sustillo en ARIA.


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2009)

Pues ya me he salido de las AUY a 14.20 como estaba previsto, ayer puse aquí 14.40, pero me lié, no les he ganado tanto como pensaba pero tampoco ha estado mal.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aquí estoy, aguantando... a ver si llega el 7, que necesito cash para las compras navideñas.
> ¡¡¡Luca igual podemos cambiar la mortadela por jamón!!!



Espera a cazar el oso (nunca mejor dicho por cierto )....


----------



## donpepito (2 Dic 2009)

Nahh... si ya he recibido hasta la felicitación por navidad.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Dic 2009)

Telvent muy cerca ya de mis anunciados 34 USD...

Que yo tmb acierto de vez en cuando XD no le voy a dejar toda la glory a Mulder LCASC Peca y DP

+20% desde que avisé...


----------



## donpepito (2 Dic 2009)

Por supuesto.... solo hay una regla -INSERT COIN- .... la máquina está calentita... NVAX superando!


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Telvent muy cerca ya de mis anunciados 34 USD...
> 
> Que yo tmb acierto de vez en cuando XD no le voy a dejar toda la glory a Mulder LCASC Peca y DP
> 
> +20% desde que avisé...



Yo hace mucho que no acierto nada.
Hoy he abierto un mini largo en 11850 pero creo que lo voy a cerrar pronto... no estoy muy convencida.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2009)

Ya avisábamos del punto clave 1112/1113... lo ha roto el S&P como un rayo... 1115 en estos momentos, atención que nos acercamos al decisivo 112x...

El 18/11 el Ibex hizo máximo anual en 12102, ese día el S&P marcó 1109.8, hoy con 1115, a duras penas pasamos el 11900...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2009)

Por cierto, la porra sobre si íbamos a ver nuevos máximos para el S&P en los próximos 12 meses, la ganamos todos menos Azkuna y tonuel... 8:

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Dic 2009)

Cuidadín con Aria que empiezan a inflar el tema de "100 en 100" a ver si vamos a tener subida fake atrapagacelas...

2,41 es una resistencia fuerte.... a ver qué ocurre ahora... los MM mamonean hoy un poco a nuestro favor...


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ya avisábamos del punto clave 1112/1113... lo ha roto el S&P como un rayo... 1115 en estos momentos, atención que nos acercamos al decisivo 112x...
> 
> El 18/11 el Ibex hizo máximo anual en 12102, ese día el S&P marcó 1109.8, hoy con 1115, a duras penas pasamos el 11900...
> 
> Saludos...



Y luego algunos se quejan de que casi no se habla del IBEX... normal.
ARIA ha tocado un momento los 2,43


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cuidadín con Aria que empiezan a inflar el tema de "100 en 100" a ver si vamos a tener subida fake atrapagacelas...



No hay peligro, nosotros ya estamos atrapados.


----------



## donpepito (2 Dic 2009)

No, está subida es buena... llevamos 400k en menos de una hora.


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ya avisábamos del punto clave 1112/1113... lo ha roto el S&P como un rayo... 1115 en estos momentos, atención que nos acercamos al decisivo 112x...
> 
> El 18/11 el Ibex hizo máximo anual en 12102, ese día el S&P marcó 1109.8, hoy con 1115, a duras penas pasamos el 11900...
> 
> Saludos...



El Stoxx también está muy lejos de su máximo de....¡septiembre!

Vaya índice más perrofláutico.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No hay peligro, nosotros ya estamos atrapados.



De lo bueno se disfruta, de lo malo, se aprende


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No, está subida es buena... llevamos 400k en menos de una hora.



Vamos a ir pabajo en breve...

Mulder deberíamos crear un FluteDog index


----------



## donpepito (2 Dic 2009)

En mi opinión... vamos a ver los 2.45USD.... para el cierre.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2009)

Máximo que ha tocado hoy ARIAd: 2,43$

Mínimo del último año: 0,72$
Máximo del último año: 3,48$

fibo38,2% ---- 2,43$

Supongo que por eso ha dicho Luca que toca bajar... acabar por encima sería un dato muy positivo...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (2 Dic 2009)

Hoy tenemos:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Máximo que ha tocado hoy ARIAd: 2,43$
> 
> Mínimo del último año: 0,72$
> Máximo del último año: 3,48$
> ...




Me ponen tus Fibos... tienes pareja para la fiesta de fin de año? :XX:

Hace falta más volumen para pasar de 2,43.. casi 125k acciones... de una tacada (eso pasó la última vez...)


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Dic 2009)

Como le cuesta al IBEX subir...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2009)

Mulder, como ves hoy al S&P, decías hace un rato que lo veías más bien bajista (yo también) y acaba de marcar máximos anuales... fiesta alcista o para abajo con todo el equipo...?

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me ponen tus Fibos... *tienes pareja para la fiesta de fin de año?* :XX:
> 
> Hace falta más volumen para pasar de 2,43.. casi 125k acciones... de una tacada (eso pasó la última vez...)



Heterosexual, gracias. Pregúntale a Wataru_ 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Heterosexual, gracias. Pregúntale a Wataru_ 8:



Jaja qué mamona...

Soy heterosexual también y 1/2 casado así que no te preocupes...

No se os puede gastar una broma...


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2009)

ARIA va a entregar cesta de navidad al final?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Dic 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ARIA va a entregar cesta de navidad al final?



Como nos confiemos nos va a enviar un dildo...:XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Jaja qué mamona...
> 
> Soy heterosexual también y 1/2 casado así que no te preocupes...
> 
> No se os puede gastar una broma...



Te ha parecido poco bromista la respuesta...? :fiufiu:

Por cierto, supongo que está claro, pero lo escribo negro sobre blanco para que no queden dudas... en el recuento que llevo tiempo diciendo, estamos en la quinta y última onda, así que en cualquier momento podríamos tocar techo y comenzar a bajar... la "gracia" será saber que tipo de quinta será, no será la más larga (lo ha sido la tercera)... avisados quedan... 

Saludos...


----------



## sapito (2 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Máximo que ha tocado hoy ARIAd: 2,43$
> 
> Mínimo del último año: 0,72$
> Máximo del último año: 3,48$
> ...



Para el máximo del último año hablas de intradía?
Yo veo que el 3,48 se dio el 18/8/2008.(en precios de cierre)

Si me puedes comentar un poco más como eliges los máximos/mínimos en los que apliar los fibos, se agradece


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Como le cuesta al IBEX subir...



Es porque voy largo, lo digo medio en broma medio en serio porque he hecho un test de independencia estadística entre la "ligereza" del ibex respecto de otros índices cuando voy largo o corto y me ha salido un resultado desconcertante.

Aparentemente no es independiente lo que yo haga del comportamiento relativo del ibex, lo curioso es que llevo dos meses abriendo posiciones de prueba de forma aleatoria y he hecho la estadística con ellas (aleatoria la hora y la dirección alcista/bajista, las cierro pasada una hora gane o pierda).

Que seas paranoico no significa que no te persigan.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Dic 2009)

Ya estamos viendo la bajadita en Aria, a ver si hacemos un canalillo estrecho como acostumbra últimamente...


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder, como ves hoy al S&P, decías hace un rato que lo veías más bien bajista (yo también) y acaba de marcar máximos anuales... fiesta alcista o para abajo con todo el equipo...?
> 
> Saludos...



Pues no lo se, pero hoy tenía muchas señales que indicaban bajista, demasiadas, sigo sin fiarme de este movimiento ni un pelo, tal vez hasta el final de la sesión o hasta mañana no se vean.

Yo ya vendí todo lo que tenía en USA, aparentemente podría tratarse del estallido final para que nos confiemos antes de una caida fuerte.

O no 

edito: hay que decir que algunas señales dependían del anterior máximo, al hacer uno nuevo esas señales ya no tienen sentido, podrían ir por ahí los tiros.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Te ha parecido poco bromista la respuesta...? :fiufiu:
> 
> Por cierto, supongo que está claro, pero lo escribo negro sobre blanco para que no queden dudas... en el recuento que llevo tiempo diciendo, estamos en la quinta y última onda, así que en cualquier momento podríamos tocar techo y comenzar a bajar... la "gracia" será saber que tipo de quinta será, no será la más larga (lo ha sido la tercera)... avisados quedan...
> 
> Saludos...



Habrá que vender las Arias para pillar cash para ponerse corto no? digo yo 

Aunque no sé si te refieres posición corta en S&P o en Ibex...(o en otro XD)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Para el máximo del último año hablas de intradía?
> Yo veo que el 3,48 se dio el 18/8/2008.(en precios de cierre)
> 
> Si me puedes comentar un poco más como eliges los máximos/mínimos en los que apliar los fibos, se agradece



Hola sapito, sí, hablo de intradía.... para que veas los niveles fibo de ARIAd y si te recuerdan a algo...

El fibo23,6% es 2,8x$ (pregúntale a Luca)
El fibo38,2% es 2,4x$ donde estamos hoy
El fibo50% es donde dije el otro día de acumular 2,10$
y el fibo61,8% es 1,7x$ que también traen muchos recuerdos por aquí... 

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Dic 2009)

Mira que si el 1110 del S&P ya fuese soporte y yo aquí con estos pelos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Es porque voy largo, lo digo medio en broma medio en serio porque he hecho un test de independencia estadística entre la "ligereza" del ibex respecto de otros índices cuando voy largo o corto y me ha salido un resultado desconcertante.
> 
> Aparentemente no es independiente lo que yo haga del comportamiento relativo del ibex, lo curioso es que llevo dos meses abriendo posiciones de prueba de forma aleatoria y he hecho la estadística con ellas (aleatoria la hora y la dirección alcista/bajista, las cierro pasada una hora gane o pierda).
> 
> Que seas paranoico no significa que no te persigan.



Yo lo estoy esperando desde por la mañana en 11940 para meterle un corto... pero no hay manera, se ha quedado a las puertas... de todas formas el Ibex en los últimos 3 meses ha sido un completo rollo, se atracó de subidas y ahora está esperando a los americanos a que lleguen... 

Saludos... y ya nos dirás como te ha ido con tu técnica, porque si te ha ido bien, es para pensárselo...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo lo estoy esperando desde por la mañana en 11940 para meterle un corto... pero no hay manera, se ha quedado a las puertas... de todas formas el Ibex en los últimos 3 meses ha sido un completo rollo, se atracó de subidas y ahora está esperando a los americanos a que lleguen...
> 
> Saludos... y ya nos dirás como te ha ido con tu técnica, porque si te ha ido bien, es para pensárselo...



Pierdo casi 2000 euros en las posiciones que he utilizado para el test, pero he conseguido una valiosa información:

1- Somos cuatro gatos los particulares en el futuro del ibex.
2- En las mesas saben hasta la marca de ordenador que utilizamos (a qué hora operas, cuánto aguantas el dolor, qué stop llevas, cuándo te pones largo o corto...).

De lo que estoy hablando es de esto:

Experientia docet: Una red neuronal artificial es capaz de predicir las apuestas de un jugador de póquer.

Creo que es una costumbre muy sana, antes de abrir una posición, asegurarse de que para un observador externo tus horarios, stops, tamaño de posiciones, etc..., son perfectamente aleatorias.


----------



## chameleon (2 Dic 2009)

en un lateral como este, y por pura probabilidad, si sigues operando aleatoriamente deberías recuperar esos 2000 y llegar a la media, osea, cero beneficios 

PD: leo que el autor de ese artículo es un indio. tienen mucha fama pero mi experiencia con ellos es que no es para tanto. sobre redes neuronales, empezaron muy fuerte en los 70, había mucha ilusión por sacarles partido, pero aparte de identificación de botellas en los basureros, no encuentran en qué usarlas.
hay dos cosas que es mejor explicar juntas, las redes neuronales, y el reconocimiento de patrones.

las primeras funcionan porque tú eliges un conjunto de atributos, que son los datos de entrada. a la salida tú le impones si ese conjunto es correcto o no. y al final, la propia red se automodifica y aprende a identificar esas situaciones, en base OJO, a la entrada que tú le das, y a la salida. ambas cosas pueden ser incorrectas o incompletas claro. y además para llegar a un ajuste fino, del 100% de probabilidad, el número de iteraciones tiende a infinito, porque el orden en que le des los resultados importa.

en reconocimiento de patrones, tú le das unos atributos de entrada, una función que es lo que tú piensas que los relaciona, y te saca los resultados. lo bueno es que te puede dar resultados sorprendentes que tú ni siquiera te imaginabas.

con redes de neuronas tienes que saber el resultado de antemano pero no tienes que pensar el algoritmo, con reconocimiento de patrones piensas el algoritmo, y te saca resultados. y an ambos la solución/algoritmo depende de los atributos de entrada, que los eliges tú. como ambas cosas están hechas a ojo de buen cubero, los resultados son discutibles


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Dic 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pierdo casi 2000 euros en las posiciones que he utilizado para el test, pero he conseguido una valiosa información:
> 
> 1- Somos cuatro gatos los particulares en el futuro del ibex.
> 2- En las mesas saben hasta la marca de ordenador que utilizamos (a qué hora operas, cuánto aguantas el dolor, qué stop llevas, cuándo te pones largo o corto...).
> ...



Que miedo...
Nos observan...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que miedo...
> Nos observan...



Tienen clarísimo que en 2.60$ las sueltas todas!


----------



## pyn (2 Dic 2009)

Ay!, si yo pudiera contaros los proyectos sobre redes neuronales y análisis de comportamientos que estamos haciendo, os haríais caquita.

Y sí, os confirmo que estamos vigilados, por eso no puedo jejeje.


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2009)

Señores el S&P está a 0.00% ahora mismo, parece que la predicción se va a cumplir 

Lo curioso es que no afecta a las Aria.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Ay!, si yo pudiera contaros los proyectos sobre redes neuronales y análisis de comportamientos que estamos haciendo, os haríais caquita.
> 
> Y sí, os confirmo que estamos vigilados, por eso no puedo jejeje.



¿Entonces me confirmas que no sólo son paranoyas mías no?

Vamos, que puede que parte del sueldo te lo pague GoldmanSach.


----------



## pyn (2 Dic 2009)

Es que antiguamente las ARIA eran contratendencia de los índices ¿no?

Y todo esto por la noticia esta:

Patent Docs: Amicus Briefs in Ariad v. Lilly: American Intellectual Property Law Association

No me lo creo.


----------



## pyn (2 Dic 2009)

Bentidaliquidez yo te puedo confirmar que hay mucho dinero invertido en proyectos que estudian el comportamiento humano para anticipar "cosas". Ahora tú interprétalo como quieras.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2009)

Rumores p'arriba y rumores p'abajo...
_
"...la causa más importante de la reciente bajada desde máximos viene del rumor sin confirmar que corre por el mercado de que un gran banco de inversión de EEUU tendría pérdidas de 3.000 millones de dólares que asumir por operaciones en derivados"_

y el de la tarde...
_
"Intensos rumores de que un programa automático de venta de bancos por parte de uno de los bancos más grandes de EEUU, estaba provocando la extraña divergencia con los índices bancarios tan comentada...Si esto es así, no sería fiable, porque en cuanto ese banco, porque se habla de que es una sola mano fuerte, deje de vender (puede estar pasando ya), el sector podría saltar al alza como un tapón de corcho en una botella de cava"_

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Dic 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> en un lateral como este, y por pura probabilidad, si sigues operando aleatoriamente deberías recuperar esos 2000 y llegar a la media, osea, cero beneficios
> 
> PD: leo que el autor de ese artículo es un indio. tienen mucha fama pero mi experiencia con ellos es que no es para tanto. sobre redes neuronales, empezaron muy fuerte en los 70, había mucha ilusión por sacarles partido, pero aparte de identificación de botellas en los basureros, no encuentran en qué usarlas.
> hay dos cosas que es mejor explicar juntas, las redes neuronales, y el reconocimiento de patrones.
> ...



El número de iteraciones en los mercados actuales---- infinito.
Atributos bien elegidos----- miedo y avaricia, compran cuando sube y venden cuando baja.
Además, que nadie se olvide, tu broker saber lo que haces, el stop que llevas y tiene un márgen de segundos antes de que operes para saber lo que vas a hacer (te pide confirmar la operación cuando ya has elegido la dirección).

Es decir, que saben si el gacelería esta miedoso o avaricioso, ley de los grandes números no necesitan saber más, supongo que se pasarán los datos de un broker a otro y todo.

Y no olvidemos un detalle, engañar a una persona en un juego es muy fácil, por poner otro ejemplo, ¿qué dirías si esta máquina te ganase las 10 primeras partidas?

MENACE: La «máquina» que aprendió a jugar al tres en raya con semillas colocadas en cajas de cerillas | Microsiervos (Ordenadores)


----------



## donpepito (2 Dic 2009)

No, no es por la noticia esa ... XDDDDDDDDDDDD... DP lo adelantó el lunes... muchos trenes han pasado...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Bentidaliquidez yo te puedo confirmar que hay mucho *dinero invertido *en proyectos que estudian el comportamiento humano para *anticipar* "cosas". Ahora tú interprétalo como quieras.



Vale, supongo que intentan predecir hacia dónde caminan los peatones para conseguir aceras que se desgasten igual por los bordes que por el centro... :rolleye:


----------



## donpepito (2 Dic 2009)

Si, ese software neuronal lo tienen los MMs del NASDAQ... y nos putean con sus bajadas... pero de ARIAd... no van echarnos a la ligera!!!!


----------



## Burney (2 Dic 2009)

buenas, sigo de vacaciones bolseras pero he picoteado una put del SAN vto. Marzo por si acaso (aprovechando el 11900 por si este fuera el definitivo...)

PSANAM 1026H10107

Tengo 8 puts del SAN para diciembre con strikes 9,xx que me deben haber costado unos 150 euros :ouch: (ya los puedo dar por perdidos...) :56:


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2009)

Pues al final el S&P en rojillo y es que hoy tenía más razones para ello que el simple análisis técnico. Sin embargo creo que mañana en el Ibex vamos a subir, puede que con algo de fuerza.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues al final el S&P en rojillo y es que hoy tenía más razones para ello que el simple análisis técnico. Sin embargo creo que mañana en el Ibex vamos a subir, puede que con algo de fuerza.



El 1110 prometía, a ver si se aleja mucho.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues al final el S&P en rojillo y es que hoy tenía más razones para ello que el simple análisis técnico. Sin embargo creo que mañana en el Ibex vamos a subir, puede que con algo de fuerza.



Ojalá, porque me he quedado comprada en 11850. 
Eso me pasa por avariciosa, tenía que haber vendido en 11920-30, que ha llegado.


----------



## Sleepwalk (2 Dic 2009)

LA PARIDAD EURNZD CONFIRMA SEÑALES. EL ACTUAL MERCADO DE ACCIONES ESTÁ MÁS TENSO DE LO QUE PARECE
Por Maxglo/Analista Técnico de Maxglo Opinión 

Hace más o menos un mes analizábamos la paridad Euro-Dólar Neozelandés (EURNZD) porque pensábamos que había una correlación inversa entre ésta y los mercados de acciones. Cuando esta paridad hizo techo en Marzo de 2009, los mercados hacían suelo y comenzaba el mercado alcista que estamos viviendo. Hablábamos que el EURNZD estaba moviéndose en un Canal Descendente que emitía señales de giro alcista para las siguientes semanas. Proponíamos que la figura para activar definitivamente el movimiento al alza, sería en forma de Doble Suelo. Definíamos unos puntos de resistencia y soporte que parece está respetando perfectamente. El actual mercado de acciones está bastante tenso, con movimientos de alta volatilidad en zonas de máximos. 

Las noticias provenientes de Dubái nos ponen sobre aviso de que la crisis tiene un calado más hondo de lo que la bolsa de acciones está descontando y esto parece estar descontándolo, ya, el EURNZD. Proponíamos caídas hacia zonas de 1.96 donde formaría el Doble Suelo y posteriormente se dirigiría a zonas de 2.06-2.06, donde activaría el movimiento alcista. Si observamos su gráfico semanal comprobaremos que se ha formado la figura que vislumbrábamos –doble suelo- sobre los 1.99 € y que ha activado, al superar los 2.06-2.07, consiguiendo los 2.1266. 







En estos momentos desarrolla lo que llamamos un throw back o remordimiento hacia la zona de fuga -2.06-2.07 para testar que ésta es verdadera. 

Si en las próximas semanas, esta paridad no pierde, a cierre semanal, la zona indicada, nos estará diciendo que el movimiento alcista es verdadero y que los objetivos alcistas van a ser conseguidos. Debe confirmar este movimiento superando los máximos de 2.12 vistos. 

Si esto ocurriera y lo extrapoláramos al mercado de acciones, tendríamos que las cotizaciones actuales de los diferentes índices mundiales son los máximos zonales que veríamos por mucho tiempo, así que esté atento a esta paridad, como un catalizador más de su estrategia futura. 

La Carta de la Bolsa


----------



## donpepito (2 Dic 2009)

Acabo de llegar y he visto que han salido todas las acciones que tenía a la venta en 2.45USD... ;]

Es broma... al final hemos hecho techo en 2.45USD ... me conformo con mantener los 2.40 al cierre.


----------



## LOLO08 (2 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


> buenas, sigo de vacaciones bolseras pero he picoteado una put del SAN vto. Marzo por si acaso (aprovechando el 11900 por si este fuera el definitivo...)
> 
> PSANAM 1026H10107
> 
> Tengo 8 puts del SAN para diciembre con strikes 9,xx que me deben haber costado unos 150 euros :ouch: (ya los puedo dar por perdidos...) :56:



Amijho, se te echa de menos,a ti y a tus grafiquitos


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2009)

Hoy ha ocurrido aquello que *no* debía ocurrir, el desencadenante de la catástrofe ¿y cual ha sido ese desencadenante?

*¡¡ Maximo anual en el Dow Jones !!*

Y ahora todos se estarán preguntando porque digo esto, pues muy sencillo, por *estadísticas*. Desde 1896 hasta ahora solo ha sucedido en *dos años* pero el efecto subsiguiente es demoledor, para que vean lo que sucedió tras esos dos años aquí se lo pongo:

------------------------------------------------------------
*1968*: Mínimo en marzo y máximo en diciembre
*1969*: Máximo en mayo, mínimo en diciembre

Fue un año bastante bajista, incluso la tendencia general fue bajista de enero a mayo, aunque temporalmente se hiciera un nuevo máximo. 

Mínimos importantes: enero, febrero, agosto y diciembre.
Máximos importantes: febrero, mayo y noviembre.
-------------------------------------------------------------
*2003*: Mínimo en marzo y máximo en diciembre.
*2004*: Mínimo en octubre y máximo en diciembre.

Fue un año fundamentalmente lateral-bajista con bandazos arriba y abajo que duraban entre 2 semanas y 1 mes. La tendencia lateral bajista terminó con un mínimo al final de octubre.

Mínimos importantes: marzo, mayo, agosto y octubre.
Máximos importantes: febrero, abril, junio, septiembre y diciembre.
--------------------------------------------------------------

Cumpla lo que se cumpla el caso es que según estas estadísticas, que considero bastante fiables, en 2010 el guano aparecerá de una forma u otra, nada nos asegura que 2011 vaya a ser igual, pero eso ya es carne para otra estadística.

Ahí queda eso, creo que alguno tendrá que sacarle el polvo a los sellos.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy ha ocurrido aquello que *no* debía ocurrir, el desencadenante de la catástrofe ¿y cual ha sido ese desencadenante?
> 
> *¡¡ Maximo anual en el Dow Jones !!*
> 
> ...



Por dios, esas letras rojas kujire-style, que susto. Te veo muy madmaxista.
Pero esa catástrofe, no va a ser mañana, ¿no? A ver si el IBEX copia y hace máximos anuales mañana, para salirme de mis largos con beneficios...


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Por dios, esas letras rojas kujire-style, que susto. Te veo muy madmaxista.
> Pero esa catástrofe, no va a ser mañana, ¿no? A ver si el IBEX copia y hace máximos anuales mañana, para salirme de mis largos con beneficios...



Esa catástrofe se refiere a 2010, aunque será interesante ver como lo hace diciembre en esos años, uno de ellos es reciente.


----------



## fmc (2 Dic 2009)

Hombre, si a ésto lo llamas guano.... :ouch:


----------



## donpepito (2 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En mi opinión... vamos a ver los 2.45USD.... para el cierre.




DP ... para hoy.... pronostico a las 16:25h ienso: aunque en RT4 figura como 2.44USD

ARIAd.... :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Hombre, si a ésto lo llamas guano....



Ese gráfico está mal, mira este:

S&P 500 INDEX - Google Finance

edito: Por si no te has fijado el tuyo tiene todo 2003 y todo 2004, en 2004 no se sube hasta el final del año y hasta entonces permanece lateral-bajista tal como comento en mi post.


----------



## bertok (2 Dic 2009)

Es muy curiosa la divergencia en grafico diario del SP y del Stoxx.

Este ultimo sigue inmerso en su proceso de distribucion y la simetria de la pauta que esta dibujando (diamante) esta alcanzando la perfeccion.

Agradeceria a los estudiosos de los graficos, su opinion al respecto.

Tengo el dedo a punto de meter cortos para ya, ya, ya.

Esperando opiniones al respecto, buenas noches y buena suerte.


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2009)

bertok dijo:


> buenas noches y buena suerte.



la vas a necesitar...


----------



## bertok (2 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> la vas a necesitar...



Cachondo, era broma.

Tengo ganas de esos certificados epicos .....


----------



## fmc (2 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ese gráfico está mal, mira este:
> 
> S&P 500 INDEX - Google Finance
> 
> edito: Por si no te has fijado el tuyo tiene todo 2003 y todo 2004, en 2004 no se sube hasta el final del año y hasta entonces permanece lateral-bajista tal como comento en mi post.



sí, he puesto 2003 para que se vea el mínimo de marzo y el máximo de diciembre.... y concuerda perfectamente con tu post.... pero 2004 lo cierra con más de un 8% de ganancia.... para mí, predecir guano para 2010 es que baje al menos un 20%


----------



## ghkghk (3 Dic 2009)

Le acabo de meter 9.600 euros a Repsol (cuando me entre la compra limitada). Le saco un 3% y la semana que viene, a finales, vendo. Se aceptan owneds.


----------



## Claca (3 Dic 2009)

Menuda fiesta se están pegando los japoneses... suben casi un 3%. Mantengo lo que dije: hasta los 10.000 del nikkei, los 1125 del SP, los 12.100 del ibex y el tinglado se desmorona en plan serio -otra vez-. Cuadra a la perfección, es precioso.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Dic 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Menuda fiesta se están pegando los japoneses... suben casi un 3%. Mantengo lo que dije: hasta los 10.000 del nikkei, los 1125 del SP, los 12.100 del ibex y el tinglado se desmorona en plan serio -otra vez-. Cuadra a la perfección, es precioso.



Uséase, que hoy nos tocará subir... pues nada, a mantener los largos se ha dicho.


----------



## Sleepwalk (3 Dic 2009)

*El mercado se equivoca*

El mercado se equivoca
@El Quinto en Discordia - 03/12/2009

El mercado alcista o bull market en el que estamos inmersos no es demasiado popular. Sorprendentemente, incluso parece que hay a muchos a los que les molesta. Todos los días nos desayunamos con nuevos argumentos para no invertir en renta variable: “el mercado ha subido mucho y un recorte o, lo que es peor, nuevos mínimos no son sólo inminentes sino justos y necesarios”. Esto es lo que algunas de las voces más reputadas –y otras no tanto- del mercado llevan gritando los últimos meses con un tono que se ha ido elevando a medida que el comportamiento de los distintos activos se ha empeñado en llevarles la contraria. 

A los osos ruidosos los podríamos clasificar en dos grupos principales: los que están buscando un punto de entrada mejor –gente razonable, con la que todavía se puede hablar y no meten demasiada bulla- y, en el extremo opuesto, los que esperan que el escenario apocalíptico en el que llevan enrocados los últimos meses se confirme y así justificar una decisión que, a la vista de los resultados, ha podido ser la peor que hayan tomado en su vida como inversores –les advierto que no son para nada razonables, pueden, si insisten en rebatirles, volverse agresivos…-. En el medio estarían aquellos –la mayoría- que han entrado y salido de bolsa sin mucha convicción, sin que necesariamente estas entradas y salidas se hayan correspondido con subidas y/o bajadas de mercado en el momento correcto. La falta de tino tampoco les ha servido para reforzar su confianza. 

El valor que tiene todo este ruido que están montando es que nos sirve para ver cómo está el personal posicionado: por el momento fuera y nerviosos, con la nariz aplastada contra el cristal viendo lo que está pasando en el mercado. 

Es comprensible que después del último año y medio, la confianza tarde en volver. Se ha perdido mucho dinero y se han revisado los objetivos en muchos casos limitándolos a preservar el capital. Pero sorprende que entre los inversores de todo el mundo haya una actitud muy española: ver los toros desde la barrera y fantasear a grito pelado sobre si hay que pasarse el toro por el pitón izquierdo o por el derecho. Mientras que su aversión al riesgo –¡miedo, tengo miedo!- les mantiene atenazados impidiéndoles hacer otra cosa. 

Esta actitud tiene que ver con el fenómeno de cómo la evolución reciente de los precios influye a la hora de tomar decisiones de inversión. Hay mucho escrito sobre como la subida de los precios en épocas de calma hace que se relativice el valor de determinados activos, llegándose a justificar valoraciones poco razonables o incluso absolutamente disparatadas. De esto hay muchos ejemplos a lo largo de toda la Historia –desde los tulipanes holandeses, pasando por Internet y el inmobiliario español, hasta los ajos últimamente en China-. 

Sin embargo, no hay muchos análisis de este fenómeno a la inversa: esto es, de cómo las pérdidas recientes o incluso situaciones de pánico como las vividas no hace mucho, pueden condicionar a la hora de invertir, minusvalorando oportunidades de inversión e incluso llegando a modificar los criterios de valoración contrastados históricamente. Y en una segunda fase, con el argumento muchas veces utilizado para justificar burbujas –“esta vez es distinta”-, negar lo que es evidente, justificando hasta el delirio que el mercado se equivoca. 

El mercado se equivoca - EL QUINTO EN DISCORDIA - Cotizalia.com


----------



## chameleon (3 Dic 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Le acabo de meter 9.600 euros a Repsol (cuando me entre la compra limitada). Le saco un 3% y la semana que viene, a finales, vendo. Se aceptan owneds.




REP es para la jubilación, apuesta segura pero a años vista
apenas se mueve


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2009)

Cuidado que hoy hay datos MUY importantes...

* A las 14.30:
*- PETICIONES DE SUBSIDIO DE PARO SEMANALES.
*Dato previo: 466.000. Previsión: 480.000.

* A las 14.30:
*- PRODUCTIVIDAD preliminar del tercer trimestre.
*Dato previo: +9,5%. Previsión: +8,6%.
*Subpartida de costes laborales:
*Dato previo: -5,2%. Previsión: -4,5%.

* A las 16.00:
*- ISM de servicios de noviembre.
*Dato previo: 50,6. Previsión: 51,3.

Saludos y suerte a tod@s!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2009)

Por cierto, que nadie comentó ayer que Goldman está comprando protección de crédito contra España y vendiendo de Irlanda... ::

Además hoy el BCE se supone que dejará los tipos como están, pero anunciará que se acabaron los chutes de liquidez... pues si que se lo están tomando bien los mercados... :fiufiu:

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (3 Dic 2009)

En el ibex seguimos como las 2 últimas semanas, esperando al resto, entre los 11600 y los 12100, zig-zag. Próximamente coquetearemos con máximos.


----------



## chameleon (3 Dic 2009)

después del susto del viernes, y visto que no quieren dejar bajar a los mercados parecec que lo lógico era esperar ir a máximos otra vez y superarlos por un poquito

punto en el que servidor se pone corto


----------



## Catacrack (3 Dic 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> después del susto del viernes, y visto que no quieren dejar bajar a los mercados parecec que lo lógico era esperar ir a máximos otra vez y superarlos por un poquito
> 
> punto en el que servidor se pone corto



Yo al popular le voy a meter medio cargador, espero que tonuel me certifique. Tengo el dedo que estoy por meterselos ya.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2009)

*PMI del sector de servicios en España baja en noviembre de 47,7 a 46,1, peor nivel desde agosto. *

Ahora salen el de Italia, Alemania, UK y Zona Euro...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (3 Dic 2009)

A los buenos días!



chameleon dijo:


> REP es para la jubilación, apuesta segura pero a años vista
> apenas se mueve



La verdad es que REP es de lo más aburrido que hay en el Ibex, mejor mételos a corto plazo en algún banquito de los grandes a corto plazo, para este diciembre también me gusta mucho como está Mittal, se podría ir a 35 euros fácilmente.

Creo que hoy tendremos subidas hasta que vengan los gringos, ahí ya no lo veo tan claro, pero por los datos de hoy se podría entrever que se bajará un poco al principio y se subirá luego, lo contrario de ayer, de todas formas creo que acabaremos en positivo hoy en todos los índices.


----------



## Mulder (3 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo al popular le voy a meter medio cargador, espero que tonuel me certifique. Tengo el dedo que estoy por meterselos ya.



Vas a tener todo 2010 para que esa clase de errores te salga bien, ahora no es prudente ponerse corto y menos en bancos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2009)

Corto en 11.985... pongo stop en máximos anuales, me voy a correr un rato, nos leemos luego!

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo al popular le voy a meter medio cargador, espero que tonuel me certifique. Tengo el dedo que estoy por meterselos ya.





las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Corto en 11.985... pongo stop en máximos anuales, me voy a correr un rato, nos leemos luego!




ummm... me estais tentando cabrones... :baba:



Saludos :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Dic 2009)

Ferrovial se va a poner muy interesante. Mañana se fusiona con Cintra, por cierto.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Dic 2009)

Hola muchachada
Ya estoy de vuelta,desde ayer me estoy poniendo corto en varios valores del ibex con poca cantidad,en vez de meterle todo a uno o dos,solo les meti a los que estan en maximos o cercanos,no quiero sorpresas desagradables


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2009)

Esto sigue bastante tranquilo... solo quería recordarles que a las 14:30h habla nuestro amiho Trichet y a las 16:00h nuestro amiho Bernanke... 8:

Saludos...


----------



## Claca (3 Dic 2009)

Buenas a todos

Al final el nikkei ha cerrado a las puertas de los 10.000, que es por donde pasa la bajista que hasta ahora ha frustrado cualquier intento de proseguir con las subidas. Se han puesto las pilas y han llegado prácticamente al límite de su recorrido. Ahora deberían corregir hasta los 9.000. Si pierden ese nivel ya sería game over:







En mi escenario el ibex se iría a máximos de nuevo -el ibex no debería poder con los 12.100, aunque es de esperar que hagan un amago de superación para asustar al personal- y el S&P llegaría finalmente al 50% fibo, aquellos 1125 que LCASC tantas veces ha marcado como objetivo. Para el lunes, si se cumple el pronóstico entre hoy y mañana, como no, guano y vuelta a los sellos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2009)

Buen análisis Claca, yo ya me he puesto corto, porque es tan obvio lo que decimos, que supongo que harán todo lo contrario... , así que como el vencimiento es el 18/12, un poco de dolor podré aguantar...

Me voy a comer, nos leemos luego... recordad, 14:30h y 16:00h

Saludos...


----------



## aksarben (3 Dic 2009)

Jodó, ayer HEB 0.710 -0.490 (-40.83%) :8:


----------



## Claca (3 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buen análisis Claca, yo ya me he puesto corto, porque es tan obvio lo que decimos, que supongo que harán todo lo contrario... , así que como el vencimiento es el 18/12, un poco de dolor podré aguantar...
> 
> Me voy a comer, nos leemos luego... recordad, 14:30h y 16:00h
> 
> Saludos...



Encima esta semana, según sentimiento de mercado (Bienvenidos a la portada), los inversores particulares están en su mayoría alcistas. La última vez que estuvimos en una situación parecida llegamos hasta los 12.100 y entonces empezó a corregir, pero sí, tienes razón, es tan evidente que probablemente hagan lo contrario. 

Por cierto, ya que estás dispuesto a asumir un poco de dolor yo movería el stop hasta los 12.135 o así, dejando filtro para evitar barridas si llega a máximos.


----------



## donpepito (3 Dic 2009)

Buenas tardes.

Lo de HEB.. estaba avisado desde finales de abril, rechazo de la FDA... va a seguir cayendo.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Dic 2009)

Acabo de ver que no me han entrado los repsoles de ayer noche. No se aceptan owneds, ni tampoco podré presumir... Y eso que lo veía en un más 3-4% en una semana.


----------



## Claca (3 Dic 2009)

5 minutejos para datos, el ibex tal que así:

11.968,50 +99,70 +0,84%


----------



## Claca (3 Dic 2009)

Los datos buenísimos, pero el mercado, de momento, no sube:

_Paro semanal baja de 462.000 a 457.000, cuando se esperaba una subida de 480.000. Mejor semana desde septiembre de 2008. 

La media de 4 semanas baja de 495.500 a 481.250. Nivel más bajo desde noviembre de 2008. 

El total de perceptores sube de 5,427 millones a 5,465 millones, pero aún así queda mejor de lo esperado que era 5,48 millones. 

Dato bueno para la economía. El empleo da muestras claras de mejorar. Eso sí seguimos muy lejos del nivel donde supone ya para la FED subidas de tipos que sería como poco una media de 4 semanas de 400.000, algo que aún queda muy lejos. 

Por tanto dato realmente bueno para bolsas y malo para bonos._


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Dic 2009)

Leve alza en el PM de Aria a ver si no hace lo de siempre... por lo menos que cierre el gap rápido...


----------



## Mulder (3 Dic 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que nos hemos caido un poco en el último momento, tal vez para esperar a los gringos.

Hoy tengo esta recomendación:

Gramercy Capital Corp. - Google Finance


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Encima esta semana, según sentimiento de mercado (Bienvenidos a la portada), los inversores particulares están en su mayoría alcistas. La última vez que estuvimos en una situación parecida llegamos hasta los 12.100 y entonces empezó a corregir, pero sí, tienes razón, es tan evidente que probablemente hagan lo contrario.
> 
> Por cierto, ya que estás dispuesto a asumir un poco de dolor yo movería el stop hasta los 12.135 o así, dejando filtro para evitar barridas si llega a máximos.



Acabo de llegar y veo que todo sigue igual... el stop lo he sacado, no me gustó el mamoneo que hizo el otro día MEFF y prefiero correr ese pequeño riesgo (solo llevo 1 mini)...

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Parece que nos hemos caido un poco en el último momento, tal vez para esperar a los gringos.
> 
> ...



Una real state? qué porcentaje esperas sacarle? lo veo muy arriesgado...


----------



## Mulder (3 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Una real state? qué porcentaje esperas sacarle? lo veo muy arriesgado...



Es para hoy, un pump & dump, pero siempre que elijo una tengo en cuenta como lo hace en los próximos días por si me quedara pillado.

Tiene cambio de tendencia para hoy y estadísticamente lo hace de PM durante hoy y mañana y en general durante diciembre.

Eso es lo que estudio, además del análisis técnico de toda la vida.

edito: En este momento ya le saco un 1.48% no está mal.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Es para hoy, un pump & dump, pero siempre que elijo una tengo en cuenta como lo hace en los próximos días por si me quedara pillado.
> 
> Tiene cambio de tendencia para hoy y estadísticamente lo hace de PM. durante hoy y mañana y en general durante diciembre.
> 
> ...



La he estado mirando y como mucho un +10% le puedes sacar.

Por otra parte los gaps al alza le sientan muy mal.

Estas acciones son muy sensibles a los datos, queda alguno por salir?


----------



## Mulder (3 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> La he estado mirando y como mucho un +10% le puedes sacar.
> 
> Por otra parte los gaps al alza le sientan muy mal.
> 
> Estas acciones son muy sensibles a los datos, queda alguno por salir?



El ISM de servicios ahora a las 16:00


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Dic 2009)

Uff que yuyu me dan las ARIA como mamonean... porque está el EUR/USD fatal si no... igual descargabaun 25% de lo que llevo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2009)

Lo que comentaba Claca...







Saludos...

PD: S&P pasando de largo los 1117... atención que nos acercamos al fibo...


----------



## donpepito (3 Dic 2009)

Hazlo ahora... que luego te lamentarás... han descargado unas poquitas en la apertura.... estamos demasiado fuertes, aunque muchos vean fantasmas en las puts.


----------



## Mulder (3 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> La he estado mirando y como mucho un +10% le puedes sacar.
> 
> Por otra parte los gaps al alza le sientan muy mal.
> 
> Estas acciones son muy sensibles a los datos, queda alguno por salir?



Claro, si es que se trata de eso, un 5-10% y adios muy buenas ¿que tiene peligro? pues claro que lo tiene, igual que el otro día con BEE, pero hice la entrada, me saqué casi un 7% y en el último momento la largué, aun podría haberle ganado algo más pero una miseria comparado con lo que le saqué ese día.

Ayer largué las AUY a 14.20 y la jugada salió redonda ahora están a 13.89, el timing es importantísimo, conocer los niveles de máximo y mínimo futuros exactamente también es muy importante pero aun no llego a eso, así que me conformo con un porcentaje apreciable.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hazlo ahora... que luego te lamentarás... han descargado unas poquitas en la apertura.... estamos demasiado fuertes, aunque muchos vean fantasmas en las puts.



NO estabas preparando una fiesta?

Ahora que pasa, que las estás largando?

Si sabes algo del congreso cuéntalo, lo último que me contaste fue que estuviera mirando la blackberry el día 7 que tendría mi aguinaldo..


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Claro, si es que se trata de eso, un 5-10% y adios muy buenas ¿que tiene peligro? pues claro que lo tiene, igual que el otro día con BEE, pero hice la entrada, me saqué casi un 7% y en el último momento la largué, aun podría haberle ganado algo más pero una miseria comparado con lo que le saqué ese día.
> 
> Ayer largué las AUY a 14.20 y la jugada salió redonda ahora están a 13.89, el timing es importantísimo, conocer los niveles de máximo y mínimo futuros exactamente también es muy importante pero aun no llego a eso, así que me conformo con un porcentaje apreciable.



Sí AUY ví clarísimo el precio y momento para entrar pero al final no lo hice...

Estoy atento a éstas pero más allá de un intradía es bastante peligroso con una real state...


----------



## donpepito (3 Dic 2009)

Nada nuevo... solo que ahora es un buen momento para los "pillados" quien quiera bajarse, es un buen precio.

El día 8 va a ser mejor que el 7.... IMHO!


----------



## Mulder (3 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí AUY ví clarísimo el precio y momento para entrar pero al final no lo hice...
> 
> Estoy atento a éstas pero más allá de un intradía es bastante peligroso con una real state...



No es una real state es una consumer finance.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Nada nuevo... solo que ahora es un buen momento para los "pillados" quien quiera bajarse, es un buen precio.
> 
> El día 8 va a ser mejor que el 7.... IMHO!



Las llevo a 2,15, luca aguanta el tirón.. si lo hizo a 1,75...

Lo importante es que el 7 y el 8 estén más altas que hoy...

Últimamente das mensajes contradictorios XD...


----------



## donpepito (3 Dic 2009)

Hay mucha presión compradora... muchos quieren pegar el segundo "pelotazo" HGSI PART II, antes de que venga SANTA!

Así que por qué no aprovecharse?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No es una real state es una consumer finance.



Gramercy Capital Corp. (Gramercy) is an integrated commercial real estate finance and property investment company. The Company’s commercial real estate finance business, which operates under the name Gramercy Finance, focuses on the direct origination and acquisition of whole loans, bridge loans, subordinate interests in whole loans, mezzanine loans, preferred equity, commercial mortgage-backed securities, or CMBS, and other real estate related securities.Gramercy has also established a real estate securities business that focuses on the acquisition, trading and financing of commercial mortgage-backed securities (CMBS). In April 2008, Gramercy completed the acquisition of American Financial Realty Trust. In April 2009, the Company acquired external manager, GKK Manager LLC, which was previously a wholly owned subsidiary of SL Green Realty Corp.

Refinanciaciones, creditos, hipotecas y ladrillos....

Bastante peligrosa, lo que dije antes...


----------



## donpepito (3 Dic 2009)

Hehehehe... es para despistar a las sombras que nos visitan. XDDDD


----------



## donpepito (3 Dic 2009)

Luca, te comenté que era buena inversión EPCT... subiendo + 10% desde hace un par de días.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hehehehe... es para despistar a las sombras que nos visitan. XDDDD



HGSI part II Creo que podemos esperar la continuación de la Saga sentados...

El Gordo de Rojo nos va a traer guano DP que los jefes de la BIO tienen que pillar caprichos y tienen acciones a 0,77...


----------



## Claca (3 Dic 2009)

ISM de servicios: 48,7 muy mal dato


----------



## donpepito (3 Dic 2009)

ORDER de compra de 102.000acs en 2.47USD ...han bajado un centavo desde los 2.48USD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, te comenté que era buena inversión EPCT... subiendo + 10% desde hace un par de días.



Pega muchos meneos, ya tengo HYTM y me dan alergia las BIO últimamente XD gracias de todos modos... ya sólo miro valores con más volumen...


----------



## Mulder (3 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Refinanciaciones, creditos, hipotecas y ladrillos....
> 
> Bastante peligrosa, lo que dije antes...



Mira lo que ha dicho Cárpatos hace un rato:



> EEUU, valores destacados ahora mismo [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las dos aseguradoras de hipotecas más maltratadas en esta crisis por las nubes hoy, ya te dije que el timing es importante


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ORDER de compra de 102.000acs en 2.47USD ...han bajado un centavo desde los 2.48USD



Vaya entonces sí que vendiste porque si nó te pasas de los 400k papelitos!


----------



## donpepito (3 Dic 2009)

Me voy ... continuad acumulando.


----------



## donpepito (3 Dic 2009)

Luca... que mal pensado eres... te estaba explicando, que hay una orden de compra en el sistema... NO ES MIA!!!! yo voy bien cargado. XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca... que mal pensado eres... te estaba explicando, que hay una orden de compra en el sistema... NO ES MIA!!!! yo voy bien cargado. XDDDDDDDDDDD



Jejeje.

Soy consultor, qué esperas


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Dic 2009)

Pecata, tienes orden de venta o aguantas el tirón?

Mira el Tipo EUR/USD que no estás muy lejos de poder salirte creo.


----------



## sapito (3 Dic 2009)

Donde veis las ordenes?
yo veo las posiciones en el yahoo finance y no veo la orden de ARIA que comenta DP.
Ayer me paso lo mismo cuando Luca hablo de paquetes de 100, tb en ARIA.

Y ya puestos, usais las posiciones como posible método de trading?

Saludos.



> Order Book
> Top of Book
> BidPrice	Size
> 2.48	7,500
> ...



Parace que hay fuerte presión compradora, no sé...


----------



## Claca (3 Dic 2009)

LCASC, parece que la jugada te saldrá bien : )

Edito: Yo, por eso, creo que todavía queda un último tirón al alza para joder a los cortos. Ya casi han conseguido desesperar a los bajistas, un poco más de presión y listos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2009)

Claca dijo:


> LCASC, parece que la jugada te saldrá bien : )
> 
> Edito: Yo, por eso, creo que todavía queda un último tirón al alza para joder a los cortos. Ya casi han conseguido desesperar a los bajistas, un poco más de presión y listos.



Me acaba de saltar el stop en un arranque hacia arriba que acaban de pegar...
Comprado en 11930... +55puntos

Voy a intentar abrir otro corto más arriba...

Saludos...

Edito: Corto en 11920...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Dic 2009)

Yo pasaba por aqui para saludar.

Para quien queira un negocio con mucho futuro y rentabilidad por div.
Ship Finance International Limited - Google Finance

PD: Creo que las juntas son en las bermudas, asi que además puedes ir en chanclas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Yo pasaba por aqui para saludar.
> 
> Para quien queira un negocio con mucho futuro y rentabilidad por div.
> Ship Finance International Limited - Google Finance
> ...



No nos hables de yates en este hilo... :ouch:

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Dic 2009)

Ya la hemos cagado con los barquitos.... XD


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Dic 2009)

Buenas,

Ya estoy aquí. Hoy he tenido comida con los del trabajo y acabo de llegar. Vaya kk, el mini ha llegado a 12.000, yo había puesto orden de venta a 12.050 así que nada, y encima me encuentro con este bajón de última hora.

Menos mal que las ARIA van p'arriba. De momento las mantengo, como dice Luca, después de verlas a 1,7x, no las voy a vender ahora... esperaremos por lo menos al famoso día 8-dic.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ya la hemos cagado con los barquitos.... XD



Yo creo que con los barquitos que maneja esa gente, se pueden meter todos los barquitos que podamos tener en este foro


----------



## aksarben (3 Dic 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Yo creo que con los barquitos que maneja esa gente, se pueden meter todos los barquitos que podamos tener en este foro



Sobre todo en mi caso, que tengo uno o ninguno...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2009)

Comprado el mini-corto en la subasta 11895... +25puntos

Saludos...

PD: Lo que han conseguido es que de yuyu quedarte abierto hasta el día siguiente...


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> Sobre todo en mi caso, que tengo uno o ninguno...



Si..., yo más o menos tengo los mismos... ienso:



Saludos ::


----------



## donpepito (3 Dic 2009)

Rápido que HL coloque la foto del barco de xanquete......


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Rápido que HL coloque la foto del barco de xanquete......




ya os gustaria ya... tan grandioso navio... 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Dic 2009)

...y Tonuel haciendo comentario del barco ARIAdno

buffff

una patera poned


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...y Tonuel haciendo comentario del barco ARIAdno
> 
> buffff
> 
> una patera poned



no tengo fotos... pero en por la zona del estrecho os la pueden vender barata...


----------



## donpepito (3 Dic 2009)

Este es el 4th PUMP desde JULIO... las agencias están acumulando... de lo contrario, no estariamos manteniendo las subidas... ahora hay que conocer el día deL DUMP apropiado... a mi parecer... nuestro CEO , necesita alta la cotización, de cara al ofrecimiento de febrero.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Dic 2009)

Vuelvo a la carga con lo de ayer, ¿es ya el 1110 un soporte?

Es que hemos dejado atrás un gap alcista el día uno, pero creo que es un gap con truco, ese gap sirvió para cerrar otro gap bajista anterior, así que sería un gap "cierra gap".

No sé si Mulder lleva estadísticas de esos gaps cierra gaps.

En cualquier caso parece claro que de cara a la campaña navideña tienen que subir las bolsas, el año pasado lo hicieron y no creo que las dejen caer estando el consumo como está.

¿Cuántos americanos estarán pendientes de sus "Ariads" de turno para comprar los regalos...?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Dic 2009)

2,55 Patera Power!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola sapito, sí, hablo de intradía.... para que veas los niveles fibo de ARIAd y si te recuerdan a algo...
> 
> El fibo23,6% es 2,8x$ (pregúntale a Luca)
> El fibo38,2% es 2,4x$ donde estamos hoy
> ...



Recordemos los valores claves....

Hay que tener en cuenta que 2,60-2,65 es una resistencia muy fuerte, si la supera llegamos en nada a 2,8x y esa si la rompe hará un spike de O_Ones


----------



## pyn (3 Dic 2009)

¿A que llamais Spikes a los movimientos de los precios sin mantenerse?


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Recordemos los valores claves....
> 
> Hay que tener en cuenta que 2,60-2,65 es una resistencia muy fuerte, si la supera llegamos en nada a 2,8x y esa si la rompe hará un spike de O_Ones



Luca, tranqui, recuerda que aún no hemos cazado al oso...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿A que llamais Spikes a los movimientos de los precios sin mantenerse?



Este es un Spike:

http://www.totallythebomb.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/spike.jpg

Salía en una serie...

Usa tu programa neuronal XD

Spike=Pico


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Luca, tranqui, recuerda que aún no hemos cazado al oso...



Hamija ahora mismo tenemos un canal 2,40 2,60 ahí nos vamos a mover, si rompe 2,60 subirá bastante ya lo verás. (acuerdate qué comenté con pasar de 2,30..)


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hamija ahora mismo tenemos un canal 2,40 2,60 ahí nos vamos a mover, si rompe 2,60 subirá bastante ya lo verás. (acuerdate qué comenté con pasar de 2,30..)



Ojalá sea así, hamijo.


----------



## donpepito (3 Dic 2009)

Me voy... seguid comprando.... los 2.60USD al cierre, objetivo!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me voy... seguid comprando.... los 2.60USD al cierre, objetivo!



Bueno, no flipemos tanto que hay un GAP de por medio, hace muuuucho que no cierra un gap de manera implacable, si lo aguanta hoy es una señal muy buena.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Dic 2009)

¿hay yate o no?


----------



## bertok (3 Dic 2009)

Comentario de hoy en la web de Carpatos:

La figura técnica que se está formando en el eurostoxx podría estar avisándonos de un muy fuerte movimiento al alza o la baja próximo. Vean este artículo que me manda Javier M Esteban Quebradas. 

"Hoy creo que voy a dar un poco la nota, porque viendo a los índices irse para arriba no parece muy probable que se pueda romper por abajo, pero como lo veo, lo cuento. 

Te mando un gráfico del eurostoxx, donde se puede ver una figura de diamante en formación. Como ya sabemos todos, hasta que no rompe eso no es nada, pero por si acaso tampoco hace daño dibujarlo y tenerlo en cuenta. 

El caso es que me he puesto a mirar el volumen en la formación y ya me ha mosqueado un poco más. Puedes ver cómo en el primer tramo de subidas el volumen acompaña, pero va seguido de una corrección con un volumen también en aumento. La siguiente subida se da con un volumen bajo y la siguiente corrección con un aumento de volumen. El último tramo de subida se ha dado con un volumen de nuevo a la baja, acompañado de una bajada con poco volumen. 

El rebote que hemos iniciado hace tres días, de momento va también con volumen a la baja, veremos si en esas condiciones podemos romper por arriba. 

Encima del gráfico he puesto el RSI diario, que está dando una divergencia bajista hace tiempo. 

Como conclusión, si rompemos por arriba se deshace la figura y aquí no ha pasado nada, pero si rompemos por abajo (por debajo de los mínimos del viernes) tendríamos un primer soporte en los 2680-2700 y, por debajo de este nivel, la caída podría ser bastante fuerte". 

Javier M. Esteban Quebrada 

http://www.serenitymarkets.com/upload/comentarios/21220092141363_DIAMANTEEUROSTOXX_grande.gif 
Habría que añadir al impecable comentario de Javier, que la figura de diamante es una figura muy debatida desde hace años por los especialistas en análisis técnico. Algunos autores defienden que siempre suele ser una figura de cambio de tendencia, pero otros entre los que me incluyo, pensamos, que no es exactamente así, más bien es una figura de duda parecida a los triángulos pero a muy gran escala.

La figura de diamante aparece raras veces, no es fácil de ver. Pero cuando aparece anuncia un movimiento muy violento. Un 70% de las veces, siempre suponiendo que finalmente confirme, provoca un cambio de tendencia, pero el 30% restante cuando rompe por el lado contrario, como sería el caso si ahora el eurostoxx rompiera al alza, tiende a generar un movimiento violentísimo en la dirección de la ruptura.

Así que al diamante si queremos ser ortodoxos le tenemos que dar mucho valor, porque en cierta forma es como los triángulos, son figuras que rompan por donde rompan provocan movimientos intensos. Así que vamos a seguirla muy atentamente.


Sigamos la jugada porque quedan pocas jornadas para el desenlace


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2009)

Pero que le habéis dado a ARIAd...? 2.66$ :baba:

Saludos y enhorabuena a los que han sabido esperar...  

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero que le habéis dado a ARIAd...? 2.66$ :baba:
> 
> Saludos y enhorabuena a los que han sabido esperar...
> 
> Saludos...



Mas bien, "a los que no hemos tenido más remedio que esperar".
Acabo de salir de pérdidas...
2,68... OMG :8::8:


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mas bien, "a los que no hemos tenido más remedio que esperar".
> Acabo de salir de pérdidas...
> 2,68... OMG :8::8:



Buenas noches ^__^!

No podía resistir echar un ojo rápido a como va la cosa...

Ahora mismo ya me voy a duchar para ir al Carnatal, tenemos entrada para 3 días en un camarote (sus mueltos 450 reales).

Ains ya me veo montado en el yate jaja

Un saludo caluroso


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Dic 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas noches ^__^!
> 
> No podía resistir echar un ojo rápido a como va la cosa...
> 
> ...



Hey, Wata, ¿estás ya en Brasil?
Pasalo bien, y pórtate bien, je je.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Dic 2009)

Santo y seña del hilo

Y A T E


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Dic 2009)

Ya tuvo alguien que decir el palabro y baja 0,10...
SI ES QUE...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Dic 2009)

Que cierre mas guapo.... que putada que no me entrara el corto gordo al san hoy por medio centimo,le tenia puestos 10k en 11,85... pero algunas llevo y variadas, :XX:


----------



## bertok (3 Dic 2009)

No se pierdan la descarga de la ultima media hora en el Dow.


----------



## Mulder (3 Dic 2009)

A las buenas noches!

El volumen semanal de los leoncios en el S&P está siendo negativo desde este lunes (estos días ando liado y se me olvidó mirarlo) sin embargo en el Ibex es positivo y en el Stoxx se ha puesto negativo a partir de hoy.

Si solo tomamos el dia de hoy ha sido negativo en todos, aunque hoy el Stoxx había empezado en positivo, parece que hay cierta desincronización entre todos los índices que no parece normal.

También parece que se están sucediendo rumores en torno al dato de paro de mañana, yo espero un gap bajista para este lunes pero hasta el viernes teníamos que estar alcistas, así que este movimiento podría ser para asustar al gacelerío o ir más en serio, yo creo más en la teoría del susto 

En fin, el dato de mañana nos lo dirá todo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2009)

Madre de Dios, ARIAd en positivo y ya es mucho... ha sido una caida brutal, de 2.68$ a 2.51$ en un ratito... y hoy hablaba BenditaLiquidez de si teníamos soporte en 1110... hemos hecho máximo anual y no hemos aguantado ni el 1100... :8:

Saludos...

PD: Si no cambia la cosa, mañana en el Ibex vamos a abrir con fuegos artificiales!


----------



## bertok (3 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Madre de Dios, ARIAd en positivo y ya es mucho... ha sido una caida brutal, de 2.68$ a 2.51$ en un ratito... y hoy hablaba BenditaLiquidez de si teníamos soporte en 1110... hemos hecho máximo anual y no hemos aguantado ni el 1100... :8:
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Si no cambia la cosa, mañana en el Ibex vamos a abrir con fuegos artificiales!




Y la caidita final ha sido con un buen volumen.

Cosas de los gringos y tal.

Cuidado


----------



## fmc (3 Dic 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Y la caidita final ha sido con un buen volumen.
> 
> Cosas de los gringos y tal.
> 
> Cuidado



sí, cosa de los gringos.... o que DP ha vuelto ha consultado la cotización y la ha visto a 2.69


----------



## carvil (3 Dic 2009)

Buenas noches 


Mi chart del oro 8:









Salu2


----------



## Mulder (3 Dic 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Y la caidita final ha sido con un buen volumen.
> 
> Cosas de los gringos y tal.
> 
> Cuidado



Ojo con el volumen que parece que lo han usado para escondernos algo:

^GSPCMF 2009-12-03 16:51:00 1109.75 18788 ----- -108676
^GSPCMF 2009-12-03 21:43:00 1102.75 25655 DOWN -134331
^GSPCMF 2009-12-03 21:44:00 1102.0 12488 ----- -134331
^GSPCMF 2009-12-03 21:48 :00 1101.25 11910 DOWN -146241
^GSPCMF 2009-12-03 21:50:00 1100.25 14808 DOWN -161049
^GSPCMF 2009-12-03 21:57:30 1098.25 10670 *UP* -150379
^GSPCMF 2009-12-03 21:58 :00 1098.25 12864 *UP* -137515
^GSPCMF 2009-12-03 21:58 :30 1099.0 12934 *UP* -124581

El número del final es el acumulado de toda la semana, es importante fijarse en la hora de las 'acometidas' 

Muy interesante...

edito: resalto lo interesante en negrita, la lista se refiere al mini-S&P por si alguien no lo sabe.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Dic 2009)

fmc dijo:


> sí, cosa de los gringos.... o que DP ha vuelto ha consultado la cotización y la ha visto a 2.69



Je je, yo también lo he pensado...


----------



## donpepito (3 Dic 2009)

Algo me había imaginado... cuando en el coche ví los 2.67USD... pero me dije... compras de última hora.

Luego en casa, no daba crédito a lo qu estaba viendo.... ;[

Los 2.6x USD son demasiados golosos, para dejarlos escapar... los daytraders lo saben perfectamente.


----------



## bertok (3 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ojo con el volumen que parece que lo han usado para escondernos algo:
> 
> ^GSPCMF 2009-12-03 16:51:00 1109.75 18788 ----- -108676
> ^GSPCMF 2009-12-03 21:43:00 1102.75 25655 DOWN -134331
> ...



Gracias por la info, mañana tendremos la respuesta.

Desde luego que el movimiento parece feo.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Dic 2009)

¿Rotura stop-loss mañana?¿La debacle?¿Preparo palomitas?


----------



## Catacrack (4 Dic 2009)

Luca ya estamos en el mismo grupo en HYTM. En el de los "pillados".


----------



## Burney (4 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hola, que no estaba disponible...
> 
> A ver, DPTR no me preocupa demasiado, por análisis fundamental, si no siguen perforando pozos vacíos y se están tranquilos hasta que les intenten comprar, puede llegar a 3,30...
> 
> ...



gracias Luca

por ahora sigue aguantando el soporte (parece que deben estar acumulando...) y ayer tuvo un volumen muy bajo... parece que el papel vendedor en estos niveles se está acabando...



LOLO08 dijo:


> Amijho, se te echa de menos,a ti y a tus grafiquitos



Gracias compañero. Pronto volveré. Aunque no opere miraré de volver a ir poniendo gráficos.



PD: Buenos dias a todos


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2009)

Buenos días.

Me quedo con lo siguiente:

Ariad v. Lilly

In district court proceedings, Lilly was found liable for infringing Ariad’s U.S. Patent No.
6,410,516 (the '516 patent) by its manufacture and sale of Evista as well as another drug, Xigris.
See Ariad v. Lilly, 560 F.3d 1366 (Fed. Cir. 2009).

In May 2006, the jury awarded Ariad backward-looking damages in excess of $65 million, using a
royalty rate of 2.3% on sales of Evista and Xigris. See Ariad v. Lilly, 529 F. Supp.2d 106, 112, 115
(D. Mass. 2007).


The court awarded Ariad an on-going royalty of 2.3% of sales until the expiration of the ’516
patent. See Ariad v. Lilly, 2007 WL 2712087 (D. Mass. 2007).

Ariad’s ‘516 patent expires on June 25, 2019.

Evista results in approximately $700 million a year in domestic revenue as of 2009 for Lilly.

Xigris results in about $120 million in domestic sales each year for Lilly.

If Ariad wins on appeal, using the court-imposed 2.3% royalty rate for going-forward damages,
Lilly would be liable for approximately $250 million (i.e., 2.3% x ($700mm + $120mm) x 13.1
years). This calculation assumes that Lilly keeps the sales of Evista and Xigris at current prices
and volume through June 2019, which most likely over-estimates the amount at stake, since
Evista and Xigris, at least as currently formulated, will go off-patent before 2019.

*Taking into account the $65 million in backward-looking damages, interest, and the net present
value of going-forward damages (using a 5% discount rate), about $250 million in present value
in damages and likely settlement payments is at stake.*


http://7456676128295339613-a-180274...4eRvkfm_dH3xfIDDnzFOT36G-EHrQ=&attredirects=0


----------



## ghkghk (4 Dic 2009)

No, si al final le sacaréis un buen dinero a Ariad...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2009)

Buenos días, entro corto mini-ibex 11.885...


----------



## fmc (4 Dic 2009)

Esos 250M$... ¿a cuánto se corresponde por acción? ienso:


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2009)

Dependiendo del número de acciones, que tengamos en ese momento en el mercado, mi estimación es de 5.00USD aprox.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2009)

* A las 14.30:
*- DATOS COMPLETOS DE EMPLEO DE ESTADOS UNIDOS de noviembre.
Creación de empleo no agrícola:
*Dato previo: -190.000. Previsión: -140.000.
Tasa de paro:
Dato previo: 10,2%. Previsión de 10,2%.
Ingreso por hora de los empleados.
Dato previo: +0,3%. Previsión: +0,2%.

* A las 16.00:
*- PEDIDOS A FÁBRICA de octubre.
*Dato previo: +0,9%. Previsión: +0,1%.
Excluidos transportes:
Dato previo: -1,3%. Previsión: N/A%.

*A las 16.30:
*- ÍNDICE DEL INSTITUTO DEL CICLO ECONÓMICO ECRI.
*

Viniendo de -190k, se me antoja demasiado optimista esperar -140k, de todas formas, el mercado hoy comienza a las 14:30h... (hay incluso esperanzas de -120k)

Saludos...


----------



## Burney (4 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dependiendo del número de acciones, que tengamos en ese momento en el mercado, mi estimación es de 5.00USD aprox.



dependiendo del numero de acciones?

ampliación de capital a la vista?... ienso:


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2009)

Si, en la junta extraordinaria de ENERO-2010... (ya lo hemos comentado, hace unos días) se pedirá la aprobación del nuevo número de acciones disponibles-futuros ofrecimientos-, no significa que vayan a ofrecer ese x al momento.

Existen muchas hipotesis.... tener disponibilidad de esas acciones, para una eventual entrada de un gran fondo -big pharma- etc.

Algo queda claro... quieren tener el PPS alto... de este modo... los nuevos inversores -entrarán +facilmente- de ahí que los 5.00USD como requisito mínimo, en mi opinión.


----------



## Burney (4 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, en la junta extraordinaria de ENERO-2010... (ya lo hemos comentado, hace unos días) se pedirá la aprobación del nuevo número de acciones disponibles-futuros ofrecimientos-, no significa que vayan a ofrecer ese x al momento.
> 
> Existen muchas hipotesis.... tener disponibilidad de esas acciones, para una eventual entrada de un gran fondo -big pharma- etc.
> 
> Algo queda claro... quieren tener el PPS alto... de este modo... los nuevos inversores -entrarán +facilmente- de ahí que los 5.00USD como requisito mínimo, en mi opinión.



no he entendido casi nada...  (lo mio son los graficos, no los fundamentales...)

voy a tomarme un café, a ver si luego consigo entender todas esas letras


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Luca ya estamos en el mismo grupo en HYTM. En el de los "pillados".



Ya te dije que vendieras o que esperaras al Q1...

En enero lárgalas porque las probabilidades de que se pongan a más de 0,70 son mínimas...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya tuvo alguien que decir el palabro y baja 0,10...
> SI ES QUE...



Ya os lo dije que 2,60 era una resistencia muy fuerte, intentaron romperla y subió como la espuma un rato...

Hasta que no cierre por encima de 2,60 no esperéis fuegos artificiales, tenemos un canal 2,40-2,60 para hoy, seguramente tengamos un gap al alza y bajemos hasta 2,40 al cierre.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


> no he entendido casi nada...  (lo mio son los graficos, no los fundamentales...)
> 
> voy a tomarme un café, a ver si luego consigo entender todas esas letras



DP lo cuenta un poco extraño.. a ver...

Harvey el CEO quiere ampliar capital, como lleva un montón de acciones él (incluso más que nosotros) evidentemente no las quiere bajar de precio, entonces digamos que "calienta" el valor antes de la ampliación de capital, supongo que venderá sus acciones, se pondrá corto con la pasta, bajará bastante las ARIA, cierra sus cortos y se me te largo para otra subidilla...

Sobre las estimaciones no sé cómo las ha hecho DP pero vamos, aplicas porcentajes y poco más, lo importante es el precio al que se emitan las nuevas acciones.

Por ejemplo en Vertice 360º ampliaron y las nuevas eran a 0,40, y te daban una nueva por una antigua, cotizando previamente a 0,82, y al final se quedó en 0,41 (comido por servido por falta de volumen)

Si nos dan los derechos lo mejor es venderlos en cuanto los pillas...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> No, si al final le sacaréis un buen dinero a Ariad...



Te avisamos a tiempo hamijo


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2009)

Todo el "hype" que pretende dar nuestro CEO con los resultados del lunes, tiene su justificación de cara al futuro.

Ya hemos visto en varias ocasiones, lo fácil que resulta levantar la cotiz. cuando los MMs están interesados en tocar rapidamente un precio, lo han hecho en tiempo record, una vez +.

Mi estimación puede quedarse corta, recuerdo que cuando estuve estudiando HGSI, los analistos, le daban un precio objetivo de 8.00USD... en ese momento estaba en 2.12USD.

Nadie conoce la magnitud de la subida de la prox semana, sigo manteniendo que es una buena compra a corto plazo... no hay que mirar el precio de la acción.


----------



## fmc (4 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Todo el "hype" que pretende dar nuestro CEO con los resultados del lunes, tiene su justificación de cara al futuro.
> 
> Ya hemos visto en varias ocasiones, lo fácil que resulta levantar la cotiz. cuando los MMs están interesados en tocar rapidamente un precio, lo han hecho en tiempo record, una vez +.
> 
> ...



La pregunta del millón... ¿a qué precio vas a empezar a soltar?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

fmc dijo:


> La pregunta del millón... ¿a qué precio vas a empezar a soltar?



Alguna ya ha soltado 

NO tenías que haberle preguntado, ahora te va a decir Objetivo 20,XX USD y cosas así... XD


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2009)

Hummmm... los 30.00USD ... DNDN ... es una BIO con una trayectoria común.... la podemos tomar como referencia de cara al futuro. XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2009)

Hay que mantener "el matadero" en funcionamiento... nuevas "zanahorias" ... gacela's WHQ.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

Jaja lo vés....

Yo sinceramente dudo mucho que pasemos de 6 USD y eso antes de la dilución, si gana los 250MUSD no tiene ni para pagar los crétidos, así que si sube será por especulación, no por fundamentales...


----------



## ghkghk (4 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Te avisamos a tiempo hamijo




I know... Pero me da cierto reparo meter dinero en algo que desconozco completamente, sin posibilidad de seguirlo a diario. No son repsoles o telefónicas precisamente...


----------



## ghkghk (4 Dic 2009)

Porra: ¿el Ibex acaba hoy en verde o rojo?

ghkghk- v


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> I know... Pero me da cierto reparo meter dinero en algo que desconozco completamente, sin posibilidad de seguirlo a diario. No son repsoles o telefónicas precisamente...



A ver, esto es la bolsa, y más concretamente el NASDAQ.

Estudia los conceptos de prima de riesgo, y modelo CAPM.

Las matildes como te quedes pillado puedes tardar un buen pico en recuperar... en otras mas volátiles aunque pierdas muchísimo puedes recuperar más o menos en un spike ampliando previamente...


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2009)

Yep.. todas las BIOs son especulación... hasta DNDN... que todavía no ha lanzado su medicamento al mercado, ahí está el riesgo/beneficio, una inversión con lo mejor de ambos mundos. ;]

La finalidad de ARIAd... conseguir +efectivo para quemarlo y mantener los altos sueldos (staff) , excusas hay demasiadas... es mejor ir de la mano de una gran pharma... MERCK tiene todos los canales cubiertos, beneficios en corto plazo.

Es una locura, ir solos a comercializar el nuevo compuesto....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

Aquí somos más leñeros, por la porra con el valor del Ibex tmb

ghkghk- v
Luca - r 11840


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

"Hoyga" DP, no ha comentado nada de esto:

Jan 11, 2010
ARIAD at JPMorgan Healthcare Conference - 3:00PM EST -


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

Mulder al final las GKK les sentaron mal el GAP al alza como te comenté...

Hoy estaré atento, los gaps a la baja sí que le sientan muy bien


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2009)

Nada importante... dentro del plan organizado por JPMorgan para vender las nuevas acciones.... ellos conocen donde colocar los nuevos papelitos... 

En la reunión que tuvieron con Harvey hace unas semanas, se elaboró toda la subida.... Kujire "nuestra middlewoman" overseas... aseguró la compra de los +2M de acciones para casa.


----------



## Burney (4 Dic 2009)

DP, Luca

thanks for the info

lo del tema de los nuevos papelitos me ha dado yuyu

me parece que o vuelve a 1,xx o seguiré fuera... y más aún con los indices en máximos y con las divergencias bajistas que hay...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días, entro corto mini-ibex 11.885...



Comprado en 11.835 +50puntos... No me fio del dato del paro...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (4 Dic 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Vaya jornada más aburrida, pero yo creo que la reacción a los datos del paro será alcista, también espero gap bajista para el lunes, realmente estamos en lateral, se hace un movimiento fuerte en una dirección y al poco tenemos el movimiento contrario.

A raiz de escribir esto me pregunto cual será el detonante de la próxima subida, porque la habrá, antes de 2010 aun nos queda fuelle, tal vez el detonante solo sea la llegada de las navidades.


----------



## Claca (4 Dic 2009)

Buenas a todos

Creo que nadie lo ha comentado, hoy el nikkei ha cerrado en los 10.022, con una subidita de un 0.45%. Está al límite de su resistencia. Dudo que logren aguantar muchas sesiones en ese nivel, de modo que sería de esperar que en las próximas jornadas los índices aprovecharan para subir para luego sincronizar sus caídas habiendo hecho los deberes (¡los 112X del SP estaban -y están- a tiro de piedra!). No se puede trasladar el comportamiento de una bolsa a otra, está claro, pero cuadraría muy bien. Por esperar que no sea ¿no?


----------



## tonuel (4 Dic 2009)

Vamos caminito de los 3000... vayan recogiendo sus billetes...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2009)

Yo espero un dato del paro USA mucho peor del esperado... y reacción al alza en las bolsas...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (4 Dic 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas a todos
> 
> Creo que nadie lo ha comentado, hoy el nikkei ha cerrado en los 10.022, con una subidita de un 0.45%. Está al límite de su resistencia. Dudo que logren aguantar muchas sesiones en ese nivel, de modo que sería de esperar que en las próximas jornadas los índices aprovecharan para subir para luego sincronizar sus caídas habiendo hecho los deberes (¡los 112X del SP estaban -y están- a tiro de piedra!). No se puede trasladar el comportamiento de una bolsa a otra, está claro, pero cuadraría muy bien. Por esperar que no sea ¿no?



El Nikkei la semana que viene lo hace estadísticamente bien ganando de media un +0.16% en los últimos 16-18 años, por otra parte hay tanta gente esperando la debacle en el 1120, que me temo que al final lo pasaremos facilmente hasta los 1140-50

Y desde más arriba será cuando nos caigamos 

Sentimiento contrario puro.


----------



## Claca (4 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El Nikkei la semana que viene lo hace estadísticamente bien ganando de media un +0.16% en los últimos 16-18 años, por otra parte hay tanta gente esperando la debacle en el 1120, que me temo que al final lo pasaremos facilmente hasta los 1140-50
> 
> Y desde más arriba será cuando nos caigamos
> 
> Sentimiento contrario puro.



Bueno... hasta los japoneses se puede permitir subir un 0.16% 

Sobre lo segundo, podría ser, pero merece la pena arriesgar en ese punto, como los 12.100 del ibex. Si los superan se ejecuta el stop y, sin ningún tipo de frustración, se intentan cortos de nuevo más arriba, porque es muy probable que suceda algo así para dinamitar los últimos ánimos bajistas que puedan quedar en el mercado; como bien dices, ley del sentimiento contrario.

Un saludo, crack


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El Nikkei la semana que viene lo hace estadísticamente bien ganando de media un +0.16% en los últimos 16-18 años, por otra parte hay tanta gente esperando la debacle en el 1120, que me temo que al final lo pasaremos facilmente hasta los 1140-50
> 
> Y desde más arriba será cuando nos caigamos
> 
> Sentimiento contrario puro.



Lo que está claro es que esto no caerá en el 1121.4 8: yo también tengo claro que o no llegaremos o nos pasaremos, falsas rupturas son ideales para enganchar gacelas... si las ondas A y C fueran iguales, llegaríamos al 1159, por cierto si trazas fibos con subida hasta 122x, queda todo tan "perfecto".... 

Si llegásemos al 122x, los fibos quedarían:
fibo23,6% 1095
fibo38,2% 1013
fibo50% 947
fibo61,8% 881

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Dic 2009)

Ya que estais con los fibos, os importaría mirar SYV para un coleguita¿?. Está algo acojonado, creo que va perdiendo un 6%.

Es bastante conservador, pero largoplacista. Nada de traderismo.

A mi salen el 9.12, ya perdido, y 8.70.

Saludos y buenas tardes.


----------



## carvil (4 Dic 2009)

Buenos mediodias 

Resistencia en el E-mini zona 1122 soporte 1085, o puede que no ocurra nada :XX: hoy es complicado saberlo :



Salu2


----------



## tonuel (4 Dic 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Ya que estais con los fibos, os importaría mirar SYV para un coleguita¿?. Está algo acojonado, creo que va perdiendo un 6%.




Dile que se agarre bien fuerte las kalandras...


----------



## tonuel (4 Dic 2009)

que viene el paro señoreh.... y...


*subidón..... * :Baile:



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2009)

Como en los viejos tiempos... el iBEX vuelta a ZERO en real time!!!


----------



## tonuel (4 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Como en los viejos tiempos... el iBEX vuelta a ZERO en real time!!!



A zero dice el pollo... y casi atraviesa los 12000 como un misil... 


Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Dic 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Ya que estais con los fibos, os importaría mirar SYV para un coleguita¿?. Está algo acojonado, creo que va perdiendo un 6%.
> 
> Es bastante conservador, pero largoplacista. Nada de traderismo.
> 
> ...



Me quoteo para decir que el primero es el fibo en expansión, y el segundo el de toda la vida desde máximos.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Dic 2009)

EEUU: sólo 11.000 empleos menos en noviembre y el paro baja al 10% - 4/12/09 - 1748725 - elEconomista.es

Hoy lo petamos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2009)

Jajajajaja -11.000... cuando esperaban -120/-140k :XX:


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> A zero dice el pollo... y casi atraviesa los 12000 como un misil...
> 
> 
> Saludos



:cook: A las 14:30 y un segundo... :cook: se ha dado la vuelta a verde... los MMs del botas... han empezado la fiesta.


----------



## Mulder (4 Dic 2009)

Estupendo!

Todo ha salido tal y como estaba previsto, me encanta que los planes salgan bien


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2009)

La prox semana el iBEX se pasa los festivos por los oOo ...no ???


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Dic 2009)

Tengo dos minis largos, uno abierto en 11850 y otro en 11950, tenía orden de venta en 12000 pero acabo de llegar a tiempo de quitarla y subirla a 12050... muevo los stops a un sitio cómodo, y a echar la siesta... 

FIESTAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Dic 2009)

Creo que se han pasado en el tipeado de los datos de empleo, quizas eso no guste a las bolsas.

*Extensión de prestaciones por desempleo*






Como se ve hay mucha divergencia entre las extensiones a las prestaciones por desempleo y los datos de paro.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Aquí somos más leñeros, por la porra con el valor del Ibex tmb
> 
> ghkghk- v
> Luca - r 11840




Creo que empiezo a conocer a los hijos de puta estos... A los dos lados del Atlántico.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La prox semana el iBEX se pasa los festivos por los oOo ...no ???



El 6 es domingo.
El 7 y 8 abre normal.
Cierra 24, 25, 31 de diciembre y 1 de enero.


----------



## rafaxl (4 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Jajajajaja -11.000... cuando esperaban -120/-140k :XX:



Al moreno tambien le mola el 








Como se come eso?


----------



## Burney (4 Dic 2009)

con este dato tan bueno sí que se podría hacer un buen techo por sentimiento contrario...


----------



## Claca (4 Dic 2009)

Somos amazos, no se nos escapa una. Hemos de montar un HF ya, ni ARIAs ni leches.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

La verdad que sí que son unos cracks, yo estoy esperando a que me llegue la cartita para operar con los contratos Chulibex (primero mini y luego ya veremos XD)


----------



## Sylar (4 Dic 2009)

El $ sube (ahora eur/usd está otra vez debajo de 1,50)...
Igual les da por decir que esto augura una recuperación más fuerte de lo previsto, y los tipos pueden subir antes de lo esperado, y la fiesta se convierte en susto. Cosas más raras se han visto.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2009)

Esto tiene que ser una broma...

*Creación de empleo no agrícola -11.000, cuando se esperaba -130.000. Encima el dato del mes anterior se revisa de -190.000 a -111.000. El de septiembre se revisa de -219.000 a -139.000.* :8:::: La de este mes es la mejor reducción de destrucción de empleo desde el año 2007.

El dato de paro baja de 10,2 a 10% mucho mejor de lo esperado que era 10,2 %

Ingresos por hora +0,1 %, cuando se esperaba +0,2 %

Empleos de manufacturas -41.000. empleo se servicios +58.000 dejando a la altura del betún al dato de ISM de servicios de ayer, que no cuadra por ningún lado porque daba destrucción de empleo.

Y lo más importante el índice agregado de horas semanales trabajadas sube 0,6 %. Este es un indicador adelantado, cuando los patronos van a contratar a más gente, primero hacen trabajar más horas a los que obreros que ya tienen.

Si este dato es verdad y no se lo han inventado, dato buenísimo para la economía, el mejor en muchos meses, extremadamente favorable para la bolsa y muy malo para los bonos. Es un dato que puede cambiar muchas cosas y muchos conceptos.

Saludos...


----------



## Claca (4 Dic 2009)

Lo del ibex tiene delito. La mayoría de sus valores llevan ya semanas bajistas, pero el SAN, BBVA y Telefónica tiran del índice hasta máximos. Nada bueno puede salir de esto.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Dic 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> El $ sube (ahora eur/usd está otra vez debajo de 1,50)...
> Igual les da por decir que esto augura una recuperación más fuerte de lo previsto, y los tipos pueden subir antes de lo esperado, y la fiesta se convierte en susto. Cosas más raras se han visto.




Me da que hasta la subida de tipos aun quedan unos mesecitos. Hasta entonces no se van a privar de la fiesta.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2009)

Corto en mini-ibex 11.985

Saludos...


----------



## ghkghk (4 Dic 2009)

Repsol de -1,4% a +.1% en menos de 5 minutos.


----------



## Claca (4 Dic 2009)

Cárpatos dijo:


> .
> Empleos de manufacturas -41.000. empleo se servicios +58.000 dejando a la altura del betún al dato de ISM de servicios de ayer, que no cuadra por ningún lado porque daba destrucción de empleo.



¿Entonces?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2009)

Cárpatos es un cachondo... 

_El futuro del Ibex es el que menos aprovecha el subidón que hemos tenido tras el excelente dato de empleo, ya que se ha encarado de nuevo con su bestia negra que son los 12.000 puntos. Si ya con este dato no puede romper tampoco, para romper los 12.000 el Ibex ya necesitaría que una nave extraterrestre aterrice en la Plaza de la Lealtad y un alienígena diga que o rompe o nos destruye a todos..._

Saludos...


----------



## Sylar (4 Dic 2009)

eur/usd tocando 1,4950. Esto no es lo esperado.
algo va a pasar...

Edito: ahora 1,4920. a los de Aria, esto les debe de tentar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2009)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Entonces?



Pues a mi hay otra cosa que no me cuadra... si el empleo mejora (y por el dato mejora muchísimo), significa que la recesión ha acabado, que se retirarán las medidas extraordinarias, que subirán los tipos, y que se apreciará el dollar... entonces? por que suben las bolsas...? Huele a subidón por cierre de cortos... ayer hicieron correr el rumor desde la Casa Blanca, que el dato de hoy sería pésimo... meten el susto ayer al acabar la sesión, hoy todo el mundo espera corto y pum! gacelas al saco...

Saludos...

Edito: La toña del Euro/$ va camino de épica... está sobre los 1.49...


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (4 Dic 2009)

A partir de ahora todos millonarios.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cárpatos es un cachondo...
> 
> _El futuro del Ibex es el que menos aprovecha el subidón que hemos tenido tras el excelente dato de empleo, ya que se ha encarado de nuevo con su bestia negra que son los 12.000 puntos. Si ya con este dato no puede romper tampoco, para romper los 12.000 el Ibex ya necesitaría que una nave extraterrestre aterrice en la Plaza de la Lealtad y un alienígena diga que o rompe o nos destruye a todos..._
> 
> Saludos...



Lástima que no haya ningún extraterreste disponible.Están todos muy liados en el Planeta 51
A lo mojó el tippex no ha colado.
S2


----------



## Claca (4 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues a mi hay otra cosa que no me cuadra... si el empleo mejora (y por el dato mejora muchísimo), significa que la recesión ha acabado, que se retirarán las medidas extraordinarias, que subirán los tipos, y que se apreciará el dollar... entonces? por que suben las bolsas...? Huele a subidón por cierre de cortos... ayer hicieron correr el rumor desde la Casa Blanca, que el dato de hoy sería pésimo... meten el susto ayer al acabar la sesión, hoy todo el mundo espera corto y pum! gacelas al saco...
> 
> Saludos...



No, si es perfecto. Noticias como esta generan mucho optimismo y confianza. Yo tengo muy claro que las bolsas han subido en parte porque se esperaban este tipo de noticias. Las medidas extraordinarias que se han tomado de algo habrán servido. Las manos fuertes lo sabían. Compran con el rumor y venden con la noticia, el resto vamos al revés. Ahora pondrán la recuperación económica como cebo y otros tantos picarán.


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2009)

Los datos del empleo en USA y las revisiones que se marcan respecto a los meses anteriores son un cachondeo.

No es de recibo ni creible las revisiones que realizan sobre los meses anteriores. Si son tan poco fiables, que dejen de publicarlos de una puta vez.

Vaya mamoneo que se traen los usanos.


----------



## tonuel (4 Dic 2009)

La cosa está mejorando no hay que darle más vueltas... 



es el momento de meterse... :fiufiu:




Saludos


----------



## Claca (4 Dic 2009)

Ibex 12.020,00	+114,70	+0,9634%


----------



## Claca (4 Dic 2009)

¿Cómo están los futuros USA?


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Dic 2009)

Ya estamos con los 12000 en el ibex

Tonuel pliega la japonesa


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2009)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Cómo están los futuros USA?



Hemos tocado los 1114 y casi los 10500 en el Dow... todos los grandes delante de sus resistencias...

Saludos...


----------



## carvil (4 Dic 2009)

Alerta se ha perdido la correlación $ E-Mini ienso:


Salu2


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Dic 2009)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Cómo están los futuros USA?



Verdes, que os quiero verdes:

Major U.S. Indices - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Alerta se ha perdido la correlación $ E-Mini ienso:
> 
> Salu2



Sí, lo comentábamos antes... a lo mejor tiene que ver con el gap a la baja que predice Mulder para el lunes... :

Aprovecho: Super gap alcista en ARIAd... 2.60-2.65$
Recuerdo también, que a las 16:00h hay dato USA importante...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

Uff dan ganas de vender con el tipo de cambio así XD.......

Tiene un GAP de 2 pares de O_O

A ver si creamos un soporte en 2,60 y avanzamos para el lunes/martes... venga que llegamos a la paridad €/$!! (Mis ganas XD)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2009)

Nuevo máximo anual en el S&P 1118.6... cada día ganamos un punto o dos... ) quedan 2,5 puntos para el fibo50%

Saludos...


----------



## Claca (4 Dic 2009)

12.051,10 +145,80 +1,2247% 

Muy cerca de los 12.100


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Nuevo máximo anual en el S&P 1118.6... cada día ganamos un punto o dos... ) quedan 2,5 puntos para el fibo50%
> 
> Saludos...



Vas a vener las ARIAS o las aguantas?

Llevo un +20% no está mal para las compras navideñas y tal...


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2009)

Claro que si... cuando vendamos .. estaremos en 1:1 XDDDDDDDDDDD la jugada de ayer salió bien para algunos...

PD: Vende LUCA,,,, que nos vamos a quedar con tus papelitos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vas a vener las ARIAS o las aguantas?
> 
> Llevo un +20% no está mal para las compras navideñas y tal...



No decías que les pondrías un stop profit...? yo por ahora no vendo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No decías que les pondrías un stop profit...? yo por ahora no vendo...



Le pegarán un meneo para acumular, si el lunes va a volar hoy le darán de lo lindo para romper stops, habría que ponerlos debajo del gap de ayer....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Claro que si... cuando vendamos .. estaremos en 1:1 XDDDDDDDDDDD la jugada de ayer salió bien para algunos...
> 
> PD: Vende LUCA,,,, que nos vamos a quedar con tus papelitos.



menos lobos señor que dudo mucho que acumules a estos precios XD


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2009)

+ meneos desde septiembre???? las manos fuertes... ya están completas.... ahora solo queda subirla hasta los 5.00USD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> + meneos desde septiembre???? las manos fuertes... ya están completas.... ahora solo queda subirla hasta los 5.00USD



Confiemos que sea así, usted sabe que si no estoy de acuerdo en algo se lo digo claramente


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

Ya la están meneando un poco, esperemos que no se pasen mucho...

Pecata has vendido?


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2009)

Yep!!!! Mulder's effect... siempre funciona. ;]


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ya la están meneando un poco, esperemos que no se pasen mucho...
> 
> Pecata has vendido?



Ha vuelto a hablar el Oráculo... 8: (alias pepon), para recordarnos que nos vamos a los 13.000, qué raro que no hablara cuando lo de Dubai... 

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> + meneos desde septiembre???? las manos fuertes... ya están completas.... ahora solo queda subirla hasta los 5.00USD



¿5 USD? ¿Para cuando?
:8::8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ya la están meneando un poco, esperemos que no se pasen mucho...
> 
> Pecata has vendido?



No he vendido nada, ni los minis, ni las Ariad, nada.
Por cierto en Renta4 se me ha quedado clavada la cotización de las Ariad en las 15:37, el resto me funciona bien. ¿Me pasa solo a mi?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿5 USD? ¿Para cuando?
> :8::8::8::8::8::8:



a 3,25 puede estar el 11 de Enero, los 5 USD es muy pronto y poco probable...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Dic 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> El $ sube (ahora eur/usd está otra vez debajo de 1,50)...
> Igual les da por decir que esto augura una recuperación más fuerte de lo previsto, y los tipos pueden subir antes de lo esperado, y la fiesta se convierte en susto. Cosas más raras se han visto.



Me he emocionado al leer tu comentario, la de veces que he hablado yo del tema y nunca se confirmaba.

Antes dolar débil=bolsa alcista porque el riesgo era la deflación y la depresión económica.

Si mejora el empleo y el consumo se aleja el riesgo de deflación, el dólar sube y la bolsa sube hasta que aparezca la inflación (mucha tiene que aparecer para que la bolsa se acojone ante la subida de tipos).


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No he vendido nada, ni los minis, ni las Ariad, nada.
> Por cierto en Renta4 se me ha quedado clavada la cotización de las Ariad en las 15:37, el resto me funciona bien. ¿Me pasa solo a mi?



Tia Gilita ::

Yo paso de mirar R4 para ver lo que pierdo en las otras :::: son para el "larjo plaso"


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2009)

PM, el tiempo real en RT4 -NASDAQ- ha hecho boom!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Me he emocionado al leer tu comentario, la de veces que he hablado yo del tema y nunca se confirmaba.
> 
> Antes dolar débil=bolsa alcista porque el riesgo era la deflación y la depresión económica.
> 
> Si mejora el empleo y el consumo se aleja el riesgo de deflación, el dólar sube y la bolsa sube hasta que aparezca la inflación (mucha tiene que aparecer para que la bolsa se acojone ante la subida de tipos).



YES!!

Es la esperanza que teníamos los que hemos comprado Nasdaq a ver cómo escapamos... el tipo de cambio tal y como estaba no era una situación de equilibrio..


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No he vendido nada, ni los minis, ni las Ariad, nada.
> Por cierto en Renta4 se me ha quedado clavada la cotización de las Ariad en las 15:37, el resto me funciona bien. ¿Me pasa solo a mi?



Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

LCASC dónde ha hablado pepon26 ¿?

Creo que vamos a cerrar el GAP de 2,44 hoy...


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2009)

Los old dogs ... están bajando la cot... algunas manos débiles están vendiendo... parece que van por el estilo de ayer... un PUMP al cierre.... los días alcistas no son buenos para ARIAd.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2009)

Pedidos a fábrica +0.6 %, cuando se esperaba sin cambios. *Además la cifra de septiembre se revisa al alza de +0,9% a +1,6%*

Si quitamos la partida de transportes para evitar la distorsión causada por el alto precio de los aviones, +0,5 %.

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> LCASC dónde ha hablado pepon26 ¿?
> 
> Creo que vamos a cerrar el GAP de 2,44 hoy...



Alias subidas vertiginosas... en su hilo de que la crisis es una farsa...
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-fuera-una-enorme-mentira-6.html#post2242611

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Alias subidas vertiginosas... en su hilo de que la crisis es una farsa...
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-fuera-una-enorme-mentira-6.html#post2242611
> 
> Saludos...



Pepón XXVI el vertiginoso.


----------



## Mulder (4 Dic 2009)

Aviso de que el volumen de los leoncios en el S&P ya está mostrando dos sueltas de unos 12000 contratos cada una desde las 16:00

Están preparando el gap bajista para el lunes.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pepón XXVI el vertiginoso.



Hombre, tu imagina haberle hecho caso y pillado un contrato Ibex gordo e ir haciendo el rollover.... nos hubiéramos pegado unas buenas navidades en los alpes suizos...


----------



## Sylar (4 Dic 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Me he emocionado al leer tu comentario, la de veces que he hablado yo del tema y nunca se confirmaba.
> 
> Antes dolar débil=bolsa alcista porque el riesgo era la deflación y la depresión económica.
> 
> Si mejora el empleo y el consumo se aleja el riesgo de deflación, el dólar sube y la bolsa sube hasta que aparezca la inflación (mucha tiene que aparecer para que la bolsa se acojone ante la subida de tipos).



Pero el cambio de correlación tiene su tema. Si la economía está fuerte la FED tiene que empezar a cerrar la barra libre de dinero, bastante antes de subir los tipos. Y eso, como Carpatos repite todo el tiempo, será un golpe muy duro para las bolsas.
Por cierto, no es que el $ suba, es que el euro baja (se está hostiando también contra la libra). Cual es la historia, que con la economía USA cañón la gente ya no quiere euros, sino $ para invertir en USA? O que el euro empieza a dar miedito por la previsible hostia cuando Trichet cierre el bar como anunció ayer? ¡Pero si eso debería llevar a un euro más fuerte!

Lo cierto es que llevamos meses con una historia ridícula (las malas noticias en USA hacen bajar al $ y subir a las bolsas porque garantizan que la barra libre continúa). Y ahora, si de verdad empiezan a venir buenas noticias, tenemos que cambiar a una historia en la que las buenas noticias hacen subir al $ Y TAMBIÉN a las bolsas porque la economía va a suplir el efecto de la barra libre? En los sueños de Bernanke sin duda funciona, pero yo no lo veo claro. Yo creo que el fin de la barra libre marca el fin del rally.

Edito: lo que pasa es que creerse que la recuperación ha llegado es peliagudo.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hombre, tu imagina haberle hecho caso y pillado un contrato Ibex gordo e ir haciendo el rollover.... nos hubiéramos pegado unas buenas navidades en los alpes suizos...



Yo es que... soy más de Caribe.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo es que... soy más de Caribe.



Normal, te gustan los visillos y tal 8: ya sabes, punta cana y esas cosas...

Me mola mas Phuket...


----------



## carvil (4 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Sí, lo comentábamos antes... a lo mejor tiene que ver con el gap a la baja que predice Mulder para el lunes... :
> 
> Aprovecho: Super gap alcista en ARIAd... 2.60-2.65$
> Recuerdo también, que a las 16:00h hay dato USA importante...



Si continúa esa perdida de correlación en los siguientes dias puede ser la salida oficial del comienzo de la inflación.

Nosotros manejamos una subida de tipos en USA a finales de la primavera, pero el mercado lo descontará antes 


Salu2


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Dic 2009)

Doctor, me siento atrapada en un lateral.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Doctor, me siento atrapada en un lateral.



No se preocupe, es mucho peor estar pillado, tome esta medicación para los síntomas: Vertiginosis 500 mg, peponpharma.


----------



## Mulder (4 Dic 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Si continúa esa perdida de correlación en los siguientes dias puede ser la salida oficial del comienzo de la inflación.
> 
> Nosotros manejamos una subida de tipos en USA a finales de la primavera, pero el mercado lo descontará antes
> 
> ...



Como dice Cárpatos, la subida de tipos no es el peligro, sino el fin de los estímulos, estamos en un mercado yonqui de dinero fresco, si se retira ese dinero el monopoly se acaba, la subida de tipos es lo que vendría a continuación.

De todas formas Bernanke dijo que los intereses los iban a dejar como estaban durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## Burney (4 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No se preocupe, es mucho peor estar pillado, tome esta medicación para los síntomas: Vertiginosis 500 mg, peponpharma.



Luca

las DPTR bajando un 2% :ouch:

he visto cacas de perro con más garbo... 

si subiendo el mercado... hacen esto... cuando corrija el mercado las vemos buscando el soporte de los 0 dólares


----------



## Sylar (4 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Doctor, me siento atrapada en un lateral.



time to sell away, methinks. De aquí al cierre solo puede ir para abajo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


> Luca
> 
> las DPTR bajando un 2% :ouch:
> 
> ...



Tranquilo mira que hizo la acción la última vez que tonteó con los mínimos anuales... esta es para el largo plazo, tu que eres muy de intradías déjala aparcada con una órden de venta puesta y ni la mires.

En abril hizo un rally de 0,95 a 4,05 así que...

Ya lo calculé por fundamentales, máximo 3,33 si se están quietecitos, si llega una OPA está "tasada" en 2,25.


----------



## Burney (4 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Aviso de que el volumen de los leoncios en el S&P ya está mostrando dos sueltas de unos 12000 contratos cada una desde las 16:00
> 
> Están preparando el gap bajista para el lunes.



los grandes giros suelen ser con muy buenas o muy malas noticias o datos...

aún recuerdo hace unos años haber visto abrir el sp500 subiendo un 2% por una supernoticia... y el mismo dia cerrar bajando un 2 y pico.


----------



## Burney (4 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tranquilo mira que hizo la acción la última vez que tonteó con los mínimos anuales... esta es para el largo plazo, tu que eres muy de intradías déjala aparcada con una órden de venta puesta y ni la mires.
> 
> En abril hizo un rally de 0,95 a 4,05 así que...
> 
> Ya lo calculé por fundamentales, máximo 3,33 si se están quietecitos, si llega una OPA está "tasada" en 2,25.



jejjeej si no es que me esté quitando el sueño... y para lo poco que tengo... 

pero se agradecería verlas más animadas y tal... ienso:

yo por lo menos, salvo catástrofe... hasta los 2 pavos minimo no las suelto


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

Aria en rojillo, a ver qué pasa cuando cerremos el gap de ayer...

Luego DP me critica por comentar "sacudidas" "cerradas de GAP" y demas per le tengo pillado el truco a esta.... lo importante es no bajar de 2,40 hoy, aunque al cierre nos van a putear para acumular Harvey & Co


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2009)

Luca... esas cosas son muy predecibles, tanto que hasta las gacelas del nasdaq... caen en la trampa.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

Cerrado El GAP de ayer.... a ver qué pasa ahora... como pierda 2,40 agarraos las kalandras...


----------



## Catacrack (4 Dic 2009)

Dejar de soltar ARIA's!!! Que me la estais undiendo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca... esas cosas son muy predecibles, tanto que hasta las gacelas del nasdaq... caen en la trampa.



Perdona pero cuando yo lo he comentado me has dicho que despegábamos hacia los 5 USD  y estaba subiendo un 6% si era tan fácil de predecir no he visto a nadie que lo contara en la apertura a parte de mi.


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2009)

Es muy curioso comprobar, los dos día previos al subidón de HGSI, el vol de negociación, estaba claro que había información confidencial:

<table id="historical_price" class="gf-table"><tbody><tr><td class="lm">Jul 17, 2009 </td><td class="rgt">3.53 </td><td class="rgt">3.63 </td><td class="rgt">3.31 </td><td class="rgt">3.32 </td><td class="rgt rm"> VOLUMEN 26,264,552 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Jul 16, 2009 </td><td class="rgt">2.89 </td><td class="rgt">3.99 </td><td class="rgt">2.81 </td><td class="rgt">3.35 </td><td class="rgt rm"> VOLUMEN 39,503,871 </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2009)

No por ser obvio, deja de funcionar... parece que los MMs... saben mover el árbol.


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2009)

Hay que tener mas acciones en el mercado (free float), los MMs, mueven la cotización cuando quieren, por mucho GAP, siempre consiguen llevarla.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay que tener mas acciones en el mercado (free float), los MMs, mueven la cotización cuando quieren, por mucho GAP, siempre consiguen llevarla.



Inst. own 32% 

Las treasury shares son las que mantienen las subidas, qué evolución han tenido desde agosto? tiene un free float bueno, más le daría una volatilidad que no veas...


----------



## Sylar (4 Dic 2009)

Porra rápida: el ibex: cierre hoy por encima de 12.000?
Sylar: No

Edito para aclarar que a las 17:20 = 12.034


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

Porra rápida: el ibex: cierre hoy por encima de 12.000?

Sylar: No
Luca: No


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Dic 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> Porra rápida: el ibex: cierre hoy por encima de 12.000?
> Sylar: No



pecata minuta: si


----------



## pyn (4 Dic 2009)

Porra rápida: el ibex: cierre hoy por encima de 12.000?

Sylar: No
Luca: No
pyn: Si (mas cerca de 12.100 que de 12.000)


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2009)

El google finance, no suele tener muy al día el % de instituciones, antes estabamos en 34% ...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El google finance, no suele tener muy al día el % de instituciones, antes estabamos en 34% ...



SI de verdad quieren vender la empresa o ser comprados el porcentaje va a subir mucho....


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Dic 2009)

Porra rápida: el ibex: cierre hoy por encima de 12.000?

Sylar: No
Luca: No
pyn: Si (mas cerca de 12.100 que de 12.000
pecata minuta: si


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Dic 2009)

Estoy fuera, vendidos minis a 12.035.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

Telvent ha cumplido de sobra el objetivo de los 34 USD

Telvent Git, S.A - Google Finance

Un buen momento para vender, ahora tienen 2 posibilidades:

1ª Nuevos rumores de Venta y se pira a los 42 USD

2ª Valor a estudiar para ponerse corto, en marzo se puso a 8,50 USD creo recordar.. estas sí que han sido el pelotazo padre....


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2009)

Hay que buscar valores discretos e ir vendindo poco a poco en las subidas, es lo mejor:

VPHM - PSDV - TELVENt -ahora algo elevado el precio-


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay que buscar valores discretos e ir vendindo poco a poco en las subidas, es lo mejor:
> 
> VPHM - PSDV - TELVENt -ahora algo elevado el precio-



Al final los que compraron el 18% de Telvent no ha sido Indra si no sociedades de inversión capital riesgo, así que ya tendrán pactado el momento de hacer plusvalías.... (o por OPA o por vender+ponerse corto..)

Me puedo poner corto en R4 en este valor ¿?


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2009)

Me voy... espero que no la lleven a los 2.40USD .... llevamos bastante negociado a estas horas.


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Dic 2009)

Nota informativa, para que veais como esta el asunto USAno.



> WASHINGTON, D.C. – Dec. 3, 2009 – The Association of American Railroads today reported *that freight rail traffic was down for the Thanksgiving holiday week ended Nov. 28, 2009. U.S. railroads reported originating 246,133 carloads for the week, down 3.9 percent compared with the same week in 2008 and down 29.3 percent from the same week in 2007. *The comparison week from 2008 included the Thanksgiving Holiday, while the 2007 comparison week did not. In order to offer a complete picture of the progress in rail traffic, AAR will now be reporting 2009 weekly rail traffic with year over year comparisons for both 2008 and 2007.



Ni brotes verdes, ni empleo, ni leches, el transporte de mercancias sigue bajando mes a mes, con ello tanto las importaciones como las exportaciones y de rebote menos empleo en el sector manufacturero y de servicios.


----------



## Burney (4 Dic 2009)

acabo de vender un futurillo del san en 11,94

ese rotura a la baja del 2200 por parte del Composite me parece una señal bajista...


----------



## Claca (4 Dic 2009)

He pillado un corto en 12030, a ver qué tal el lunes, pero pinta bien.


----------



## Mulder (4 Dic 2009)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ni brotes verdes, ni empleo, ni leches, el transporte de mercancias sigue bajando mes a mes, con ello tanto las importaciones como las exportaciones y de rebote menos empleo en el sector manufacturero y de servicios.



Pues la última compra-estrella de Warren Buffet fue precisamente una ferroviaria. A ver quien tiene los OO suficientes para decirle que hizo una mala inversión


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues la última compra-estrella de Warren Buffet fue precisamente una ferroviaria. A ver quien tiene los OO suficientes para decirle que hizo una mala inversión



Mulder te puedes poner corto en los valores del NASDAQ 100 ¿?

Te lo digo por lo que he preguntado de Telvent


----------



## Mulder (4 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder te puedes poner corto en los valores del NASDAQ 100 ¿?
> 
> Te lo digo por lo que he preguntado de Telvent



Pues no, tal vez el dia en que contrate a un broker extranjero, algo que hace tiempo que quiero hacer.

edito: El S&P lleva 20 puntos de caida ya...


----------



## Claca (4 Dic 2009)

El ibex ha cerrado en los 12.032,20 +126,90 +1,0659%


----------



## Sylar (4 Dic 2009)

Claca dijo:


> El ibex ha cerrado en los 12.032,20 +126,90 +1,0659%



...y aquí llega el hostión.

Edito: felicidades por ese corto.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Dic 2009)

Nos vamos a pegar una megahostia en ARIA

Espero un GAP al alza fuerte el lunes, la semana que viene igual es hora de venderlas todas.


----------



## Claca (4 Dic 2009)

Mulder, has pillado algún corto?


----------



## Mulder (4 Dic 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Mulder, has pillado algún corto?



Si, en Banesto, no espero que vaya muy lejos, pero bueno.

No me gusta el indice para meterme, que le vamos a hacer. Realmente quería entrar en Bankinter pero no tiene cortos disponibles.


----------



## pyn (4 Dic 2009)

¿Alguien ha leido la última predicción de nuestro ex-amigo-y-co-forero pepon26?

Ha dicho en otro hilo que el dax se va a los 6000 y el ibex a los 13.000 ANTES DE FINALES DE AÑO.


----------



## tonuel (4 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ha vuelto a hablar el Oráculo... 8: (alias pepon), para recordarnos que nos vamos a los 13.000, qué raro que no hablara cuando lo de Dubai...





pyn dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha leido la última predicción de nuestro ex-amigo-y-co-forero pepon26?
> 
> *Ha dicho en otro hilo que el dax se va a los 6000 y el ibex a los 13.000 ANTES DE FINALES DE AÑO*.








Saludos


----------



## carvil (4 Dic 2009)

US$ acercándose a la resistencia 76.04 veremos que ocurre ienso:


Salu2


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Dic 2009)

Claca dijo:


> He pillado un corto en 12030, a ver qué tal el lunes, pero pinta bien.



Claca, yo también, a 12025, dos minis, cogidos en la subasta.
A ver que pasa el lunes...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Dic 2009)

Yo llevo dos largos grandes en el Ibex desde 11630 y para una vez que le echo cojones y sigo el plan trazado voy a ir hasta el final.

DIGO QUE NO LO BAJAN EN TODO EL MES DE DICIEMBRE Y SANSACABAO.

Lo repito, está todo el mundo deseando comprar los regalos con el dinero de sus "Ariads", después de los brotes verdes en el empleo tienen que llegar los brotes verdes en el consumo (si tienes nómina tendrás que gastarla), esos brotes llegarán después de navidades y hay que plantarlos hoy haciendo que la gente gaste en la campaña navideña.

Los brotes verdes de la inflación ya los dejamos para más adelante.

Y hasta el 7 de enero no me muevo, al contrario, como baje me juego el dinero del casino metiendo más largos.

Tiene razón DP, coño, hay que tener un plan, Bernanke tiene un plan y yo prefiero jugar en su equipo.

No contemplo cerrar los largos nada más que para abrirlos más abajo, prohibido cerrarlos sin subidas previas del 2% y a final de día abrirlos otra vez para no quedarse fuera aunque tengas que abrirlos más arriba.

En contra de la estrategia, que hay volatilidad y normalmente eso no es propio de mercados alcistas, pero claro, es navidad.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Dic 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo llevo dos largos grandes en el Ibex desde 11630 y para una vez que le echo cojones y sigo el plan trazado voy a ir hasta el final.
> 
> DIGO QUE NO LO BAJAN EN TODO EL MES DE DICIEMBRE Y SANSACABAO.
> 
> ...



Yo voy corto a saco,con todo el equipo,tan al limite que ayer a las 5 incluso me pase del apalancamiento y se ejecuto una compra automaticamente...que pase lo que tenga que pasar...:56:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Dic 2009)

Benditaliquidez; dijo:


> Yo llevo dos largos grandes en el Ibex





Hannibal Lecter; dijo:


> Yo voy corto a saco






















A ver si por lo menos no nos joden a los dos, que puede pasar. :rolleye:


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (6 Dic 2009)

30-09-2002 vendo 11.750 Iberdrolas 154.388,95€
10-10-2002 compro 16.500 Endesas 149.511,34€
15-09-2006 vendo 16.500 Endesas 465.687,66€
02-10-2006 compro 36.000 Telefónicas 491.820,39€

Cuatro operaciones en cuatro años.
Cuantas más operaciones haces más contento se pone tu broker.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Dic 2009)

Apuesta para la semana que viene el RECIBEX35.

Sacyr, con una dohi zancuda kingsize.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Dic 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Ya que estais con los fibos, os importaría mirar SYV para un coleguita¿?. Está algo acojonado, creo que va perdiendo un 6%.
> 
> Es bastante conservador, pero largoplacista. Nada de traderismo.
> 
> ...





mixtables dijo:


> Apuesta para la semana que viene el RECIBEX35.
> 
> Sacyr, con una dohi zancuda kingsize.



Hola Mixtables, a corto plazo hace mala pinta, se ha saltado sin pestañear los fibos38,2% 10,4x€ y el fibo50% 9,3x€, yo creo que va a ir a buscar apoyo al fibo61,8% 8,2x€, si lo pierde se iría a retestear mínimos históricos...

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola Mixtables, a corto plazo hace mala pinta, se ha saltado sin pestañear los fibos38,2% 10,4x€ y el fibo50% 9,3x€, yo creo que va a ir a buscar apoyo al fibo61,8% 8,2x€, si lo pierde se iría a retestear mínimos históricos...
> 
> Saludos...



Pues no sé, le adjuntaré tu mensaje a mi conocido. Yo la vela que ha hecho en 4 días, y en días, creo que es una vela de apoyo ( el nombre creo que es zancuda, pero no estoy seguro). A ver que pasa mañana.

Por cierto, hay bolsa, no?, o sólo en usa?


----------



## Claca (7 Dic 2009)

Mañana el día promete. El nikkei a estas horas (1:26) sube hasta los 10,195.42 +172.83 (+1.72%). Sigo siendo optimista con el corto que tengo abierto. Mientras no se superen los 12135 aprovecharé para acumular otro mini si el ibex aguanta los 12.000 y sigue escalando por encima de mi posición.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Dic 2009)

Buenos días a tod@s... hoy a las 18h discurso en Washington de Bernanke... :Baile:

Saludos...

PD: Cuidado que perdemos el 1.48 en el cruce €/$...


----------



## tonuel (7 Dic 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Pues no sé, le adjuntaré tu mensaje a mi conocido. Yo la vela que ha hecho en 4 días, y en días, creo que es una vela de apoyo ( el nombre creo que es zancuda, pero no estoy seguro). A ver que pasa mañana.




Sacyr a 9 euros... dile a tu conocido que es lo que hay... 



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (7 Dic 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy tenemos gap a la baja tal como estaba previsto y en estos momentos seguimos bajando, sin embargo, no creo que vayamos demasiado lejos, así que cuidado con los cortos.

De todas formas parece que tendremos una mañana bajista, pero me parece que los gringos no están por la labor de seguir por este camino aunque lo pareciera este viernes.


----------



## Claca (7 Dic 2009)

Buenas,

He ventilado el corto en cuanto ha llegado a los 11.980 por segunda vez. No podía estar en el ordenador por lo que he decidido aplicar un stop profit que ha saltado. No sé si he hecho bien, pero no podía dejar la posición abierta sin stop, así que a lo hecho pecho. Ahora a esperar acontecimientos.

LCASC, pecata ¿Cómo lleváis esos minis?


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2009)

Esta todo paradito hasta la apertura de los gringos.

Hoy es un dia importante por la cercania de la directriz superior del diamante que lleva tiempo formando el Stoxx.


----------



## Claca (7 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Hoy tenemos gap a la baja tal como estaba previsto y en estos momentos seguimos bajando, sin embargo, no creo que vayamos demasiado lejos, así que cuidado con los cortos.
> 
> De todas formas parece que tendremos una mañana bajista, pero me parece que los gringos no están por la labor de seguir por este camino aunque lo pareciera este viernes.



Por el momento lo has clavado de nuevo. 

Mulder, según tu sistema ¿durante el 2007 las manos fuertes qué hicieron? Es para comparar los resultados con la situación actual, que, según lo interpreto yo, podría ser bastante parecida (lateral que define techo). ¡Gracias!


----------



## Mulder (7 Dic 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Por el momento lo has clavado de nuevo.
> 
> Mulder, según tu sistema ¿durante el 2007 las manos fuertes qué hicieron? Es para comparar los resultados con la situación actual, que, según lo interpreto yo, podría ser bastante parecida (lateral que define techo). ¡Gracias!



De momento solo interpreto lo que hacen las manos fuertes diariamente y semanalmente.

En mi modesta opinión la situación es muy distinta a la que de aquel entonces, hoy venimos de un rebote muy fuerte tras otra caida muy fuerte, en 2007 simplemente llevábamos 3 años subiendo casi sin parar con ocasionales desplomes para corregir.

Puede que el resultado sea el mismo, pero no creo que sean situaciones comparables, ahora todo el mundo está paranoico perdido por si las cosas se caen en cualquier momento y en 2007 pocos pensaban que se bajaría tanto.

Por otra parte es *preciso* que lleguemos a completar el 50% de subida tras la bajada anterior en todos los índices, en el Ibex ya hemos pasado ese nivel hace mucho pero en los demás índices (los importantes) aun estamos esperando a que se produzca esa meta, podría no tardar mucho.


----------



## Claca (7 Dic 2009)

Tenemos opiniones parecidas a corto plazo, entonces. Yo espero un último tirón hacia arriba (podría estar produciéndose) para luego caer con fuerza. Veremos si es en el 50% de la caída o van un poco más allá para despistar.

El ibex ya en positivo 12.040,30 +8,10 +0,0673%


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Dic 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> He ventilado el corto en cuanto ha llegado a los 11.980 por segunda vez. No podía estar en el ordenador por lo que he decidido aplicar un stop profit que ha saltado. No sé si he hecho bien, pero no podía dejar la posición abierta sin stop, así que a lo hecho pecho. Ahora a esperar acontecimientos.
> 
> LCASC, pecata ¿Cómo lleváis esos minis?



Los he comprado en 11950, así que 75 puntos (euros) por cada mini. No está mal.
Ahora estoy fuera porque acabo de llegar y veo que sube asi que me mantengo a la espera...


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2009)

pues yo veo los movimientos habituales de cualquier dia.

Es mas el cruce EUR/YEN esta de lo mas aburrido en las ultimas 3 horas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Dic 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> He ventilado el corto en cuanto ha llegado a los 11.980 por segunda vez. No podía estar en el ordenador por lo que he decidido aplicar un stop profit que ha saltado. No sé si he hecho bien, pero no podía dejar la posición abierta sin stop, así que a lo hecho pecho. Ahora a esperar acontecimientos.
> 
> LCASC, pecata ¿Cómo lleváis esos minis?



No he estado en casa, y no lo he cerrado.

El €/$ parece que está buscando el 1.4623, fibo61,8% de todo el movimiento desde máximos. A medio plazo parece que el Dolar se va a enfortecer... hemos roto el canal alcista que llevábamos desde marzo...

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Dic 2009)

Hoy es el día D de las ARIA, ¿no?
No veo muchos damnificados en el hilo...


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Dic 2009)

z0rb dijo:


> Ahora está bajando de nuevo el dólar / subiendo el EURUSD jodida volatilidad :XX:, ni puta idea de cómo va a abrir WS, aunque yo apostaría a la baja.



Los futuros vienen rojillos desde luego...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Dic 2009)

bah hasta las 14:00 USAnas no vamos a ver na en las ARIAD


Como perdamos el 2,40 y estamos a punto lo vamos a pasar mal...


----------



## donpepito (7 Dic 2009)

Buenas tardes.

No hay muchas ganas de vender en ARIAd... los MMs lo han intentado al inicio... con posis -propias- para bajar el precio.

Algunas manos débiles, les han seguido el juego.


----------



## Catacrack (7 Dic 2009)

Me he puesto corto en el ibex en 12030 (con un mini) acabo de estrenar los MEFF de R4.
Espero que no me despeinen.

Las Arias me tienen aburrido, esperemos que a la tarde tengamos fiesta.


----------



## Mulder (7 Dic 2009)

Me aburro!


----------



## donpepito (7 Dic 2009)

Hehehehe... un poco de vidilla a las ARIAd... push the button, NOW!


----------



## tonuel (7 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me aburro!



Pues agárrate las kalandras que luego vamos nosotros... 


*S&P pone en vigilancia negativa el rating de Grecia*



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (7 Dic 2009)

He vendido las GKK a 2.74 $, entré a 2.69 $ no han ido tan bien como me esperaba, aunque las tuve a 2.80, que era un buen precio de salida y yo quería salir en 2.82 pero me lo perdí, no llegó a 2,82 al final 

Pero como desde que compré hasta que he vendido el tipo de cambio me ha beneficiado mucho, al menos les saco algo.

Y ahora a por otro pump&dump


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me aburro!



Esto ni sube ni baja...
No quiero ni pensar el aburrimiento que puede ser mañana.


----------



## donpepito (7 Dic 2009)

PM... mañana es el día de ARIAd... quizás superemos los 3.00USD. ;]


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> PM... mañana es el día de ARIAd... quizás superemos los 3.00USD. ;]



Menos lobos, caperucita.


----------



## pyn (7 Dic 2009)

Hola familia!,
sólo pasaba por aquí para deciros que estoy de puente with the family. Os echaba de menos. El ibex está fortísimo...mulder al final la bajada no fue para tanto.


----------



## tonuel (7 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> mulder al final la bajada no fue para tanto.




La bajada aún no se ha producido hamijo...








Saludos


----------



## Mulder (7 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Hola familia!,
> sólo pasaba por aquí para deciros que estoy de puente with the family. Os echaba de menos. El ibex está fortísimo...mulder al final la bajada no fue para tanto.



Yo solo dije que este lunes tendríamos gap bajista y así ha sido ¿no? 

No mencioné la palabra guano en ningún momento.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo solo dije que este lunes tendríamos gap bajista y así ha sido ¿no?
> 
> No mencioné la palabra guano en ningún momento.



Yo estoy rendida a sus pies. Me ha hecho ganar unos eurillos.
¿Saldremos algún día de este lateral? Esto es inaguantable.


----------



## Mulder (7 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo estoy rendida a sus pies. Me ha hecho ganar unos eurillos.
> ¿Saldremos algún día de este lateral? Esto es inaguantable.



Hoy no había datos, creo que las divisas nos están empujando a la baja, pero al no haber datos disparadores de tendencia alguna nos quedamos donde estamos, para mañana si que hay datos, ya veremos que ocurre, dentro de un rato pongo el volumen de los leoncios en el Ibex.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Dic 2009)

Buenas tardes:

A ver como ve el hilo estás que llevo cargadas a 4.52 a L/P.

DAC:NYSE


----------



## Mulder (7 Dic 2009)

Pues al final el volumen de los leoncios en el Ibex ha terminado en positivo, aunque hoy ha sido bastante bajo, pero eso favorece más subidas. En el S&P aparentemente alcista pero con bandazos, compras y ventas, en los últimos movimientos han predominado las ventas con paquetes más altos que en las compras, sin embargo el saldo del día queda en positivo.

Y además la he cagado con la GKK, al poco de salirme se han ido directas a mi precio objetivo, la próxima vez tendré que armarme de paciencia y confiar más en mis cálculos.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues al final el volumen de los leoncios en el Ibex ha terminado en positivo, aunque hoy ha sido bastante bajo, pero eso favorece más subidas. En el S&P aparentemente alcista pero con bandazos, compras y ventas, en los últimos movimientos han predominado las ventas con paquetes más altos que en las compras, sin embargo el saldo del día queda en positivo.
> 
> Y además la he cagado con la GKK, al poco de salirme se han ido directas a mi precio objetivo, la próxima vez tendré que armarme de paciencia y confiar más en mis cálculos.



Yo me he quedado comprada a 12020 (larga), espero que mañana subamos algo, lo suficiente para poderme salir... y volver a entrar corta.


----------



## Mulder (7 Dic 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> A ver como ve el hilo estás que llevo cargadas a 4.52 a L/P.
> 
> DAC:NYSE



¿cuanto es largo plazo (L/P)?

Te puedo decir que durante este mes estadísticamente ganan un +5.16% y durante esta semana un +12.32%, en enero un +5.27% parece no estar mal, sin embargo a partir de febrero lo hacen fatal.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Dic 2009)

Mulder, ¿estas siguiendo últimamente las ENMD? Han bajado mucho desde los máximos que hicieron...


----------



## Mulder (7 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mulder, ¿estas siguiendo últimamente las ENMD? Han bajado mucho desde los máximos que hicieron...



La verdad es que hace tiempo que he dejado de mirarlas, en su dia anuncié que su gráfico pintaba muy bien, pero tras doblar su precio ya no me esperaba mucho más de ellas.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La verdad es que hace tiempo que he dejado de mirarlas, en su dia anuncié que su gráfico pintaba muy bien, pero tras doblar su precio ya no me esperaba mucho más de ellas.



Han bajado mucho, pero hoy están subiendo, un 7%... no sé si vuelven a la carga o qué.
Además me parece que están subiendo con muy poco volumen.

Edito: ahora un 8%


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿cuanto es largo plazo (L/P)?
> 
> Te puedo decir que durante este mes estadísticamente ganan un +5.16% y durante esta semana un +12.32%, en enero un +5.27% parece no estar mal, sin embargo a partir de febrero lo hacen fatal.



Cómo¿?. Eso no lo he entendido. En el fondo me molaría quedarmelas ad-iniftum, ( siempre y cuando funcionen relativamente bien), pero no entiendo lo de Febrero.

Saludos Mulder.


----------



## Mulder (7 Dic 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Cómo¿?. Eso no lo he entendido. En el fondo me molaría quedarmelas ad-iniftum, ( siempre y cuando funcionen relativamente bien), pero no entiendo lo de Febrero.
> 
> Saludos Mulder.



Se trata de estadísticas que tengo de un montón de valores, puedo ver como lo han hecho estadísticamente en el pasado y saber como iran más o menos en el futuro, además este dato es bastante independiente de como vayan las bolsas.

Lo cierto es que yo de ti las aguantaría hasta final de enero como mucho y no digo más, es solo mi modesta opinión.

edito: una cosa más, en esta empresa están soltando papelitos a las gacelas (desde que tengo datos en febrero de 2008) y no me gusta, incluso aunque lo haga bien estadísticamente no me da buenas vibraciones lo que veo en el gráfico, aunque durante estos dias podría hacerlo bien.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Se trata de estadísticas que tengo de un montón de valores, puedo ver como lo han hecho estadísticamente en el pasado y saber como iran más o menos en el futuro, además este dato es bastante independiente de como vayan las bolsas.
> 
> Lo cierto es que yo de ti las aguantaría hasta final de enero como mucho y no digo más, es solo mi modesta opinión.
> 
> edito: una cosa más, en esta empresa están soltando papelitos a las gacelas (desde que tengo datos en febrero de 2008) y no me gusta, incluso aunque lo haga bien estadísticamente no me da buenas vibraciones lo que veo en el gráfico, aunque durante estos dias podría hacerlo bien.



Y lo de las gacelas, como lo ves?, que ahi si que me has dejado loco.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Dic 2009)

Hoygan el amicus ese está comenzando ahora, de momento no hay cambios en aria a ver qué pasa...

A ver si tanto decir que viene el lobo por DP va a ver y nos va a pillar en bragas


----------



## Mulder (7 Dic 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Y lo de las gacelas, como lo ves?, que ahi si que me has dejado loco.



Pues que están distribuyendo, solo eso


----------



## Mulder (7 Dic 2009)

!Vaya ostiazo se ha dado el S&P!

Y las ENMD están subiendo hoy un 20% :8:

Al final parece que la cosa se ha puesto más entretenida pero los que se hayan quedado largos dentro lo van a pasar mal mañana en apertura.


----------



## donpepito (7 Dic 2009)

Para amenizar la espera....

El supuesto 'harén' del Tigre | Golf | deportes | elmundo.es


----------



## tonuel (7 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Para amenizar la espera....
> 
> El supuesto 'harén' del Tigre | Golf | deportes | elmundo.es




Con la tonteria le van a salir zorrones de debajo de las piedras...







Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Dic 2009)

Pecata, buen ojo con ENMD, he estado a punto de pillar XD...

A ver qué hacen mañana...


----------



## Mulder (7 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pecata, buen ojo con ENMD, he estado a punto de pillar XD...
> 
> A ver qué hacen mañana...



Nada hombre, esto es solo un pump&dump (DP dixit )

Por cierto, las GKK subiendo un 6% ahora mismo y yo perdiéndomelo ¿ves como no estaban tan mal?

edito: Perdón, la sesión ya se acabó.


----------



## donpepito (7 Dic 2009)

Me marcho a comer fuera... he programado la alarma AH... vamos a ver si esta vez... dejan correr la cotización.... necesitamos nuevos inversores... los nuevos papelitos... están en la imprenta. XDDDDD


----------



## Catacrack (7 Dic 2009)

Hola! Buenas noches.

Venia a recoger mi entrada para el yate. 

PD; Luca hoy las HYTM nos dieron mas alegrias que las arias. Mañana otro 6% y en un par semanas a 1USD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Hola! Buenas noches.
> 
> Venia a recoger mi entrada para el yate.
> 
> PD; Luca hoy las HYTM nos dieron mas alegrias que las arias. Mañana otro 6% y en un par semanas a 1USD



Ese es el plan catacrak!

Aunque las verás a 1 USD pasado febrero y siendo muy optimistas... si a finales de enero están a 0,70 USD es ya un buen pelotazo y además posible...(vende ahí otro 50% por ejemplo)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Nada hombre, esto es solo un pump&dump (DP dixit )
> 
> Por cierto, las GKK subiendo un 6% ahora mismo y yo perdiéndomelo ¿ves como no estaban tan mal?
> 
> edito: Perdón, la sesión ya se acabó.



Mulder las GKK te comento que por fundamentales dan yuyu, dedicándose a lo que se dedican... las veremos mañana de todas maneras yo estos días no daba 1 USD por ellas y no me he equivocado mucho... las enmd me picaron cuando subían el 8% puse una orden de compra "optimista" y me he perdido un buen intradía hoy...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me marcho a comer fuera... he programado la alarma AH... vamos a ver si esta vez... dejan correr la cotización.... necesitamos nuevos inversores... los nuevos papelitos... están en la imprenta. XDDDDD



Al final todo agua de borrajas...

Como nos hagan la famosa dilución más vale vender ahora...

Cómo van a hacer el ofrecimiento, con las acciones que han acumulado en autocartera? (lo sano y lógico) o una ampliación al tipo botas (pero sin necsidad de colocarlas, mas bien impresión y entrega)

Lo comento porque hay mucha diferencia entre una manera y otra.. si las ofrecen con dto del 15% pasará como la otra vez que le calculamos cuanto iba a bajar y acertamos de pleno...

postea la manera y los nº y escribo yo aquí a lo que nos enfrentamos por fundamentales..


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

Mañana será un buen día:

ARIAD Presents Positive Clinical Proof-of-Concept Data on AP24534 in Drug-Resistant Hematological Cancers at ASH Annual Meeting | Business Wire


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

Luca, normalmente... en los ofrecimientos a inversores -grandes fondos- utilizan las shares disponibles para estos fines, de ahí que en la junta de enero2010... soliciten autorización para disponer de una reserva de shares para futuros inversores.


----------



## chollero (8 Dic 2009)

hoy no era el dia de ARIAd

La Jolla Pharmaceutical Company - Google Finance


----------



## Catacrack (8 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Mañana será un buen día:
> 
> ARIAD Presents Positive Clinical Proof-of-Concept Data on AP24534 in Drug-Resistant Hematological Cancers at ASH Annual Meeting | Business Wire



ARIA

After Hours: 2.64 +0.17 (6.88%)


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2009)

A los buenos días!



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder las GKK te comento que por fundamentales dan yuyu, dedicándose a lo que se dedican... las veremos mañana de todas maneras yo estos días no daba 1 USD por ellas y no me he equivocado mucho... las enmd me picaron cuando subían el 8% puse una orden de compra "optimista" y me he perdido un buen intradía hoy...



Si, pero las GKK:

- Se trataba de un pump & dump, no de un buy & hold, era entrar y mantener una semana o hasta nochebuena como mucho (aunque mi plan es a un dia). Coge el dinero y corre.
- Aunque el sector ahora mismo de mucha pena estamos en navidades, las financieras lo hacen bien durante este momento, hasta en la TV de España vuelven a salir anuncios de Cofidis 
- El cambio de divisa ha sido muy beneficioso desde que las anuncié, comprar con euro en máximos y vender con euro en mínimos y esto era algo previsible porque he dicho varias veces, desde hace tiempo, que a principios de diciembre las bolsas suelen bajar y esto afecta también a las divisas (o tal vez sea al revés pero el resultado es el mismo).


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2009)

El Stoxx ahora mismo tiene dos límites de cierre muy definidos:

- 2912 por arriba.
- 2860 por abajo.

Un cierre por encima o por debajo de esos niveles nos podría indicar que habrá algo de tendencia durante los próximos días. En el S&P los límites también están bien definidos, aunque se sigan haciendo máximos lo cierto es que el cierre simpre se hace:

- 1109 por arriba.
- 1084 por abajo.

Igual que en el caso anterior un cierre fuera de estos niveles indicaría que estamos encarados en un movimiento direccional.

Hasta entonces seguiremos laterales aunque hagamos nuevos máximos.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Dic 2009)

Buenos días,

Ayer al final me tuve que ir. Veo que las ARIA siguen clavaditas en sus 2,4x. Esperemos que hoy sea su día.

Estoy pillada en el IBEX. Mi intención ayer era vender dos minis en la subasta para comprarlos hoy más abajo y al final me quedé comprada, a 12020. En fin...


----------



## Catacrack (8 Dic 2009)

Acabo de cerrar mi primer minibex con ganancias, vendido ayer en 12030 y comprado hoy en 11935. 

95€-1,90-1,90=91,20€ (esto son mis calculos)

Pero en la ventana de MEFF de R4 me pone:
Pérdidas y Ganancias Realizadas 83,50€

¿A que se debe tanta diferencia?


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Acabo de cerrar mi primer minibex con ganancias, vendido ayer en 12030 y comprado hoy en 11935.
> 
> 95€-1,90-1,90=91,20€ (esto son mis calculos)
> 
> ...



Es que los minis, al final del día, te los liquida. Si lo vendiste ayer, ayer te liquidó la parte correspondiente a ayer, y hoy el resto.

A ver si me explico:

Ayer cerró a 12020 y te hizo el cálculo: 12030-12020= ganancia 10-1,9 (comisión venta)=8,1.
Y si has vendido hoy, te ha hecho el cálculo de 12020-11935=85-1,9 (comisión compra) = 83,1

¿No pondrá 83,1 en lugar de 83,5?


----------



## Catacrack (8 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿No pondrá 83,1 en lugar de 83,5?



Ok, ya lo entiendo, es como los cdfs.

Los calculos tendrian que ser como tu mencionas pero estan esos 40ct de diferencia ya que pone 83,5€.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Ok, ya lo entiendo, es como los cdfs.
> 
> Los calculos tendrian que ser como tu mencionas pero estan esos 40ct de diferencia ya que pone 83,5€.



Espera, porque de esos 1,9, la comisión de Renta4 es 1,45 y la de MEFF 0,45, seguro que por ahí van los tiros.


----------



## Catacrack (8 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Espera, porque de esos 1,9, la comisión de Renta4 es 1,45 y la de MEFF 0,45, seguro que por ahí van los tiros.



No creo porque encima de 83,50€ tengo el cuadro de comisiones y me aplican 1,90 y seguirian descuadrando 5ct.

Como es a mi favor no me quejare a R4 ienso:

PD; Yo tambien quiero las tarifas que le aplican a DP de las sicavs que deben de ser muy golosas. ¿A partir de cuanto te tratan como a un Sr.?


----------



## Sleepwalk (8 Dic 2009)

*Los bajistas vuelven a cebarse con los bancos españoles ante el temido 2010 que se avecina*

@Eduardo Segovia - 08/12/2009 06:00h

Parece un déjà vu, pero no lo es. Las posiciones cortas (bajistas) sobre los bancos españoles han vuelto a dispararse en el mes de noviembre y se acercan a los niveles del peor momento de la crisis, después de una tregua permitida por el fuerte rally que ha vivido el sector financiero en bolsa desde marzo. Pero los indicios de que el mercado ha tocado techo y el hecho de que no ha cambiado la negativa percepción del sector que tienen los inversores extranjeros -agravada con las negras previsiones para 2010- han reavivado la operativa bajista. 

Según un análisis del broker portugués BPI a partir de los datos de la Bolsa de Madrid, la operativa bajista se incrementó de forma generalizada durante el mes pasado, con Banesto como valor más afectado: las acciones prestadas en la entidad que preside Ana Patricia Botín se dispararon un 102% en el mes. No obstante, el total sólo supone el 9% de su free float (capital que circula en bolsa y que no está en manos de accionistas significativos) y el 1% del capital total.

En este sentido, los favoritos de los bajistas siguen siendo Popular y BBVA. El banco de Ángel Ron continúa sin recuperar la credibilidad de los grandes especuladores, pese a sus esfuerzos para lanzar mensajes positivos como su intención de comprar en EEUU o la reorganización interna para robar clientes a las cajas: el 23% de su free float (14% del capital) está prestado en posiciones bajistas. Respecto a la entidad presidida por Francisco González, el 16% de su capital flotante (15% del total) está en manos de los bajistas.

Por el contrario, los mejor librados en noviembre fueron Sabadell y Bankinter, con una reducción de las posiciones cortas mensual del 17% y el 11%, respectivamente. Ahora bien, en ambos casos esto se explica por la fuerte corrección de su precio en bolsa.

Las posiciones cortas consisten en pedir prestadas acciones para venderlas en bolsa. Entonces, el inversor espera a que el valor baje y recompra esas acciones que ahora le costarán más baratas que cuando las tomó prestadas, y las devuelve a quien se las prestó. La diferencia es la ganancia de la operación, a la que hay que descontar las comisiones y el tipo de interés que hay que pagar al banco que presta las acciones.

*¿Pero la crisis no había pasado?*
Las posiciones bajistas se multiplicaron hasta niveles nunca vistos en la banca española entre otoño de 2008 y primavera de 2009 debido a la debacle financiera internacional y a la extrema rapidez con que estalló la crisis económica española. La situación llegó a tales extremos que el sector acusó a los grandes bancos de inversión de publicar informes negativos sobre las entidades españolas para hacer caer su precio y ganar con las posiciones cortas de sus fondos de inversión y hedge funds. Y pidió a la CNMV la prohibición total de esta operativa.

Sin llegar a esos extremos, el supervisor del mercado ha ido endureciendo la normativa sobre los cortos, con la obligación de comunicar este tipo de operaciones a partir del 0,1% del capital. Ésta ha sido una de las causas de la reducción de los cortos, aunque la más importante ha sido la fuerte recuperación de las cotizaciones desde marzo, que implica fuertes pérdidas para los bajistas. Para frenarlas, se ven obligados a cerrar sus posiciones, y como eso debe hacerse comprando las acciones, retroalimentan la subida de los precios.

*Vuelve la desconfianza*
Pero ahora la subida parece haber tocado techo ante la cada vez más clara incapacidad del Ibex 35 para superar los 12.000 puntos (y de Wall Street para rebasar los niveles equivalentes). En segundo lugar, la mayoría de los inversores sofisticados se mantienen bajistas en bolsa en todo el mundo porque no se fían de la recuperación económica; es decir, no se trata de un fenómeno exclusivo de la banca española.

En tercer y más importante lugar, las previsiones ya unánimes de que 2010 va a ser un año terrible para la banca española -caída de márgenes, explosión de la morosidad empresarial, fin de la provisión genérica, deterioro aún mayor de los activos tóxicos, fuertes vencimientos de deuda, mayores requerimientos de capital...- han reavivado la visión negativa del sector que nunca han dejado de tener los grandes analistas internacionales, pese a que los resultados del tercer trimestre les obligaron a mejorar sus expectativas. 

"Los analistas extranjeros no consiguen comprender cómo es posible que, si las cajas están al borde del colapso, los bancos -sobre todo los puramente nacionales- aseguren que están más fuertes que nunca y que no van a tener ningún problema. La consecuencia es que no se lo creen, y la plasmación de esa desconfianza es el nuevo aumento de los cortos", concluye un analista español del sector.

Los bajistas vuelven a cebarse con los bancos españoles ante el temido 2010 que se avecina - Cotizalia.com


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> No creo porque encima de 83,50€ tengo el cuadro de comisiones y me aplican 1,90 y seguirian descuadrando 5ct.
> 
> Como es a mi favor no me quejare a R4 ienso:
> 
> PD; Yo tambien quiero las tarifas que le aplican a DP de las sicavs que deben de ser muy golosas. ¿A partir de cuanto te tratan como a un Sr.?



Puedes decir que junto con DP eres copropietario de la empresa más prometedora del nasdaq...  y que te apliquen las mismas tarifas.


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2009)

Parece que nos obsequian con otra sesion de lo mas aburrida.

El nivel superior que indica Mulder (2912) es muy relevante.

Atentos


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> PD; Yo tambien quiero las tarifas que le aplican a DP de las sicavs que deben de ser muy golosas. ¿A partir de cuanto te tratan como a un Sr.?





Con lo que te sueles dejar en la bolsa yo creo que te ponen hasta la alfombra roja... :XX:


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hasta entonces seguiremos laterales aunque hagamos nuevos máximos.



Mulder... me estoy aburriendo con el lateral de los cojones... 

a ver si te lo curras con tus sistemas y nos das una fecha para el gran guano... gracias... 8:



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2009)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> [..]Las posiciones cortas consisten en pedir prestadas acciones para venderlas en bolsa. Entonces, el inversor espera a que el valor baje y recompra esas acciones que ahora le costarán más baratas que cuando las tomó prestadas, y las devuelve a quien se las prestó. La diferencia es la ganancia de la operación, a la que hay que descontar las comisiones y el tipo de interés que hay que pagar al banco que presta las acciones.[...]



¿cuando habrá en este penoso país la posibilidad de abrir naked shorts contra cualquier valor? ¿cuando tendremos stops automáticos?

Con lo que ganaría la bolsa española en liquidez solo con permitir estas dos cosas básicas de cualquier bolsa en cualquier pais plenamente desarrollado...

¿tanto cuesta tener una bolsa civilizada y no tercermundista? luego dicen que estamos en la champions y viendo el percal está claro que es *mentira*. A ver si los señores de la CNMV despiertan ¡ya!


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... me estoy aburriendo con el lateral de los cojones...
> 
> a ver si te lo curras con tus sistemas y nos das una fecha para el gran guano... gracias... 8:



Estamos en verde... anímese usted con unos larguitos.


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Estamos en verde... anímese usted con unos larguitos.




Eso mismo estaba pensando...


----------



## Efren (8 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Eso mismo estaba pensando...



Te has olvidado de esto? 8:




Subidas Vertiginosas dijo:


> EL Ibex ha roto hoy definitivamente (parece) el 12.000. Espero que este mes de Diciembre suba a 13.000.
> 
> ESTAIS AVISADOS.


----------



## pyn (8 Dic 2009)

Buenos días,
estoy viviendo un déjà vu, estamos en los mismos niveles que ayer. A ver si romper los 12.100 para irse a los 13.000 como predijo nuestro pastor.

Por cierto, he visto de reojo las ARIAD en AH a 2,64$... una de dos, u hoy nos vamos al abismo por debajo de los 2,40$ o rompemos nuestra primera resistencia fuerte.


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2009)

Efren dijo:


> Te has olvidado de esto? 8:




Será mejor que se repase los conceptos de simetria y cresta de segundo... 8:



Saludos :fiufiu:


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> A ver si rompe los 12.100 para irse a los 13.000 *como predijo nuestro pastor*.




Hable por usted... gracias...







Saludos


----------



## aksarben (8 Dic 2009)

El AH de ARIAd parece tener bastante poco volumen, no hay que confiarse.


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... me estoy aburriendo con el lateral de los cojones...
> 
> a ver si te lo curras con tus sistemas y nos das una fecha para el gran guano... gracias... 8:



Es dificil determinarlo, de momento ya puse estadísticas que demuestran que 2010 va a ser un año bajista, probablemente a partir de la primavera, pero eso podría no ser así y podríamos empezar a bajar ya desde inicios de 2010.

Tengo ciertas señales que apuntan a mitad de enero como posible fecha de inicio de un guano en serio, pero aun son muy débiles y confusas, desde luego durante este mes es muy dudoso veamos el guano, como mínimo seguiremos en este lateral tan aburrido, pero eso también me parece muy dudoso, aun nos queda un asalto final a máximos.

A medida que pase el tiempo iremos averiguando más cosas.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos días,
> estoy viviendo un déjà vu, estamos en los mismos niveles que ayer. A ver si romper los 12.100 para irse a los 13.000 como predijo nuestro pastor.
> 
> Por cierto, he visto de reojo las ARIAD en AH a 2,64$... una de dos, u hoy nos vamos al abismo por debajo de los 2,40$ o rompemos nuestra primera resistencia fuerte.



Hoy se supone que es el día D de ARIAD, ¡quiero vender ya!
Al loro con ENMD, o corrigen lo de ayer, o siguen subiendo. Y no se por qué, me da que va a ser lo segundo... con estas también tengo un déjà vu.

Lo malo es que tengo que ir a comer con la family y no tendré internet (es que no tengo iphone de esos pijos) y me estaré mordiendo las uñas...


----------



## pyn (8 Dic 2009)

pecata, como vendas hoy, no te dejo entrar en el yate... tú verás.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Dic 2009)

Buenos días a todos.

A está le tenía echado el ojo a 3.60.

Qwest Communications International Inc. - Google Finance

El Buffet compró deuda entre el 99 y el 2000. Si vuelve a caer alomejor miramos. Pero como compañía tiene bastante buena pinta.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> pecata, como vendas hoy, no te dejo entrar en el yate... tú verás.



sssshhhhh, no digas ese palabro que volvemos a los 1,70.


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

Buenos días.

El negociado en AH, hoy es el día clave...

*ARIAD Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (ARIA) After Hours Trading *







ARIAD Pharmaceuticals, Inc. 

<!-- end coname_et --> 
<!-- end overflow div --> 
<!-- end title_et --> 
<table class="gen_et"><tbody><tr> <th>After Hours 
Last:</th> <td>*$ 2.64*</td> <th>After Hours 
High:</th> <td>*$ 2.65*</td> </tr> <tr> <th>After Hours 
Volume:</th> <td>*145,418*</td> <th>After Hours 
Low:</th> <td>*$ 2.*</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## aksarben (8 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> El negociado en AH, hoy es el día clave...
> 
> ...



Jo, qué ojo clínico tengo :ouch:


----------



## Sylar (8 Dic 2009)

De Carpatos:



> En un mercado desquiciante, nuevo bandazo a la baja, causado por dos cosas. Por un lado por el pésimo dato de producción industrial, pero sobre todo por el mal ambiente que está causando la constante subida de diferenciales entre la deuda griega y la alemana, con una caída de más del 4 % de media de los bancos griegos, ante los comentarios de ayer de S&P mostrando preocupación por la economía griega, que parece estar en una situación muy delicada.



A ver si los griegos nos van a dar un susto...

Atención al eur/usd, en 1,48. Si lo rompe bien para abajo, puede haber guanillo.


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2009)

Pues yo sigo corto en Banesto y lo celebro


----------



## Sylar (8 Dic 2009)

El eur/usd buscando soporte en 1,4780. Si lo rompe, queda el 1,4750. Por debajo, hay ricos yacimientos de guano.

Pecata, espero que cerrases ese largo a 12020.


----------



## chollero (8 Dic 2009)

a ver que nos cuenta hoy Don Pepito de por que no suben hoy las ARIAd, sera por que están sustando a las gacelas?


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

Hasta que no tengamos una oferta encima de la mesa por parte de MERCK... DP no vende!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Dic 2009)

Cerrado el corto al botas en 11,70, 17 centimos que le vuelvo a quitar corto al botas,tambien cerre tel en tablas y sigo con el resto corto.
Tonuel metele al botas cuando vuelva a subir,las va a pagar todas juntas


----------



## chollero (8 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hasta que no tengamos una oferta encima de la mesa por parte de MERCK... DP no vende!




como Trichet oblige a los bancos a que las ayudas dejen de usarlas para especular en bolsa vamos a ver donde se van los indices


Trichet exige a los bancos que usen las ayudas para dar créditos. europapress.es


----------



## Claca (8 Dic 2009)

Está claro que lo más prudente siguen siendo largos en 11.600 y cortos en 12.000. Tarde o temprano romperá por algún lado, pero mientras te habrás forrado.

Enhorabuena a LCASC por mantener el corto, por cierto. Le sacará 200 puntillos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Dic 2009)

Comprados unos minis largos en 11800 como cobertura de los cortos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

Esto está muy interesante pena que hoy no pueda estar delante de la pantalla....

Enviadme señales de humo si pasamos de 2,80 (si mantiene el tema aguanto hasta un tipo de cambio favorable, 1,20 o así..


----------



## pyn (8 Dic 2009)

ARIAD: Pre-market: 2.60 +0.13 (5.26%)


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> pecata, como vendas hoy, no te dejo entrar en el yate... tú verás.




Para dejar entrar a alguien en tu yate... primero has de tener uno...







Saludos 8:


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2009)

Esto va para ostion del bueno.

El diamante del Stoxx sigue consumiendo tiempo y no lo ha roto al alza.

Esta el tema de lo mas interesante


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2009)

Por cierto... ¿como van esos largos mañaneros...? :XX:


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Por cierto... ¿como van esos largos mañaneros...? :XX:
> 
> 
> Saludos



Ponte corto,predica con el ejemplo,que desde que te la metio el botas no te baja la regla :XX:


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que los gringos nos van a dar el segundo round de guano, o al menos eso espero que Banesto aun no ha llegado a mi objetivo 

Hoy no tengo nada en recomendación, esta semana va a ser dificil para los largos.


----------



## Astur147 (8 Dic 2009)

> Ariad asks court to restore patent-suit win against Lilly
> 
> A federal appeals court will decide whether Eli Lilly and Co. must pay $65.2 million in damages, plus royalties, over a drug-patent claim from Ariad Pharmaceuticals, according to Bloomberg News.
> 
> ...



Ariad asks court to restore patent-suit win against Lilly


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Dic 2009)

Buenas tardes
DJI justito en el soporte.
Por debajo de 10265 empieza el lío.A ver si confirma triple techo,diamante,o lo que sea que está haciendo.
Ya vienen los Reyes Magos con un capazo de guano...


----------



## Catacrack (8 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy no tengo nada en recomendación, esta semana va a ser dificil para los largos.



Pues yo ya he cerrado los cortos que llevaba y abri algun largo. ¿Queda mucha bajada?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pues yo ya he cerrado los cortos que llevaba y abri algun largo. ¿Queda mucha bajada?



Hasta los 3500 del ibex 8:


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pues yo ya he cerrado los cortos que llevaba y abri algun largo. ¿Queda mucha bajada?



Esta mañana ya dije que como el Stoxx cierre por debajo de 2860 empezará una tendencia bajista, también he dicho lo contrario de otro nivel pero ya estamos muy lejos ahora.

De todas formas no creo que las bajadas duren demasiado.


----------



## Catacrack (8 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hasta los 3500 del ibex 8:



Tu sigue abriendo cortos asi me aseguro que subiremos si o si. :XX:


----------



## Kujire (8 Dic 2009)

*Nasdaq*

Hola,

pasaba para saludar y para recordar SELL WITH THE NEWS

así que, uds. mismos


----------



## Hank Scorpio (8 Dic 2009)

Por lo que veo es momento de poner algún stop por si volvemos a los abismos en ARIA.


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2009)

Las ARIA subiendo un 5%, pero las ENMD un 12% :8:

Parece que este es el dia de las bios.


----------



## Efren (8 Dic 2009)

La Jolla Pharmaceutical Company - Google Finance
Dos dias subiendo, ya podría hacer lo mismo aria


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2009)

Mulder, necesitamos feedback de su bola de cristal.

¿que indica respecto al movimiento del dinero?


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2009)

Efren dijo:


> La Jolla Pharmaceutical Company - Google Finance
> Dos dias subiendo, ya podría hacer lo mismo aria



Más que la Jolla es la P....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Dic 2009)

Yo si tendria las ariad en cartera las soltaria ya,incluso hoy el tipo de cambio es favorable,y por el consejo de nuestra amiga.


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Mulder, necesitamos feedback de su bola de cristal.
> 
> ¿que indica respecto al movimiento del dinero?



Indican lo que se ve, suelta a saco de los leoncios, la última ha sido hacia las 15:45, tanto en Ibex como en S&P.

De momento no están participando de los pequeños repuntes.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Más que la Jolla es la P....



0,06 centimos !!! De donde sacais estos chicharros?


----------



## Efren (8 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo si tendria las ariad en cartera las soltaria ya,incluso hoy el tipo de cambio es favorable,y por el consejo de nuestra amiga.



Llevo rato pensándolo :S


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2009)

Ayer estuve comentando del volumen de los leoncios en el S&P que, dentro de los bandazos laterales que estaban dando, el volumen negativo superaba al positivo (creo que tendré que ponerme sumas individualizadas de estos volumenes positivos y negativos para distinguirlo mejor)

Y efectivamente el volumen negativo más fuerte de ayer era el mejor indicio de lo que iba a suceder hoy, sin embargo lo camuflaron bastante bien durante la sesión de ayer, costaba verlo.


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> *abrí algun largo. ¿Queda mucha bajada?*







Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> *Hasta los 3500 del ibex 8:*




:XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## Catacrack (8 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> 
> Saludos :XX:



Quien rie el ultimo rie mejor.


----------



## Claca (8 Dic 2009)

Qué rabia no haber reabierto el corto ayer, pero hoy no podía estar pendiente del tema y no me gusta dejar las posciones abiertas sin supervisión (ej. que me asegure Tonuel que se queda de guardia con sus sellos).

En el ibex podemos bajar hasta los 11.700 y en el dow hasta los 10.200 sin que pase absolutamente nada. Además hemos corregido hoy la diferencia de estos últimos días, que nosotros estábamos casi en máximos anuales y en estados unidos el viernes a nuestro cierre moderaron mucho las subidas.

Lo que me tiene completamente descolocado es el euro-dólar, porque es un mercado que a penas sigo. ¿Alguien que esté metido en el forex puede aclaranos hacia dónde vamos?


----------



## chollero (8 Dic 2009)

¿Habeis visto el chicharro este?

deCODE genetics, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

Bueno ya he vuelto, estais todos convencidos de que las airas van a bajar, la última vez estabais convencidos de que iban a subir, así que de momento me las quedo XD

Estamos intentando romper el canal de 2,40-2,60 que se ha creado (ya lo comentamos la semana pasada creo) si cerramos por encima de 2,60 pues ya es ir a los siguientes niveles de fibo...

Creo que, si es que explotan, lo harán el día del cogreso de JPM de Biopharmas.

A ver si hay rumores de OPA de Merck o del que sea, y las vendemos a 6 USD por lo menos XD,

DP eso que comentabas de que se ofrecerán acciones de la autocartera, no crea dilución alguna como nos comentaste, en todo caso sube la cotización mucho (si se compraron a precios bajos) a no ser que la entreguen con descuento, si es así, bajarán la cotización, ya lo calculamos para el ofrecimiento a los empleados y acertamso la bajada, así que, lo dicho si posteas la info yo hago los cálculos.

Saludos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

chollero dijo:


> ¿Habeis visto el chicharro este?
> 
> deCODE genetics, Inc. - Google Finance



Jeje, ves chollero porqué muchos pasamos a probar suerte al Nasdaq... todavía tiene recorrido, espera a que recorte y mete 1000€, quien sabe si los doblas antes de navidad.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Dic 2009)

Heeeeey, que alguien se está llevando las plusvalías de mi cuentaaa.


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

Buenas tardes... subidita en ARIAd en unos minutos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes... subidita en ARIAd en unos minutos.



DP el congreso de JPM era el 11 de Enero verdad? hasta entonces no tenemos nada en agenda no?

Yo creo que haremos 2,80 de aquí al viernes para caer hasta el 9/10 de enero...


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

Esta semana tenemos una cita en TEXAS... RIDA power!!!

*San Antonio published results on Ridaforolimus and breast cancer, starting on December 9th. *


Los MMs están dejando las subidas "on hold" zumo de cortos... soonmente. XDDD


----------



## Kujire (8 Dic 2009)

A los de Barclays:cook: les está saliendo mal la jugada :XX: ... otra vez será


----------



## chollero (8 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Jeje, ves chollero porqué muchos pasamos a probar suerte al Nasdaq... todavía tiene recorrido, espera a que recorte y mete 1000€, quien sabe si los doblas antes de navidad.



joder yo con 1000 euros no llego ni al puente de la inmaculada 8:

tambien el Nasdaq da algun susto, llevar cuidado...

PharmAthene, Inc. - Google Finance


yo espero un crash, ahí si me meto con todo el equipo


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

ANPI, nunca falla... tocar los 1.20 del lunes y salir disparada... ver grafica de julio.


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> A los de Barclays:cook: les está saliendo mal la jugada :XX: ... otra vez será



No estarás en el lado oscuro, ahora?:ouch:

Por qué dices lo de Barclays? por DUBAI??? XDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Dic 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Heeeeey, que alguien se está llevando las plusvalías de mi cuentaaa.



:Baile: creo que andan por aqui :Aplauso:


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

Se las ha llevado "Bruno" por eso no aparece por este hilo desde hace semanas. XD


----------



## Efren (8 Dic 2009)

Seguro que ARIA va a subir porque las acabo de vender a 2'60$

Prefiero tener dinero en efectivo para abrir cortos cuando empiece el guano


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Dic 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Está claro que lo más prudente siguen siendo largos en 11.600 y cortos en 12.000. Tarde o temprano romperá por algún lado, pero mientras te habrás forrado.
> 
> Enhorabuena a LCASC por mantener el corto, por cierto. Le sacará 200 puntillos.



Gracias, hoy nos han activado para una búsqueda y no he podido estar delante del ordenador... he puesto una orden de compra en 11835 y se ha ejecutado, luego ha bajado más, pero estoy muy contento con las plusvalías... +150puntos

Felicidades por las plusvalías Efren... 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

Si, deseanos mucha suerte a todos los largos.... 2.60USD es una buena toma de beneficios. XDDDDDDDD


----------



## Efren (8 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, deseanos mucha suerte a todos los largos.... 2.60USD es una buena toma de beneficios. XDDDDDDDD



No os deseo suerte porque no hace falta. Siempre que vendo, sea lo que sea, sube, así que los 2'80$ ya los podéis dar por hecho.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, deseanos mucha suerte a todos los largos.... 2.60USD es una buena toma de beneficios. XDDDDDDDD



Bueno no creo que mañana estemos a 2,80 bajaremos un poquito, seguimos en un canal 2,40-2,60, a ver si hacemos un soporte en 2,55 y cerramos un poquito el canal...

Yo mientras siga mejorando el tipo de cambio voy a aguantar, estimamos 1,55 y al final rozó el 1,52 así que creo que vamos pabajo!


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

En el cambio, estaremos en la horq de 1.42-1.49... Luca.. tus pronosticos de 2.00USD = 1€ ... eran algo alarmistas. XDDDDDDDD


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Dic 2009)

Buenas noches, 

Ya estoy de vuelta y conectada.
Creo que voy a vender las ARIAD... Casi prefiero plusvalia en mano.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En el cambio, estaremos en la horq de 1.42-1.49... Luca.. tus pronosticos de 2.00USD = 1€ ... eran algo alarmistas. XDDDDDDDD



Yo dije que veía 1,55 antes de fin de año, y si el oro seguía subiendo como la espuma pues veríamos los 1 €= 2 USD... NO creo que tenga nada de Incorrecto no? tocamos casi 1,52 así que el análisis no era malo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Ya estoy de vuelta y conectada.
> Creo que voy a vender las ARIAD... Casi prefiero plusvalia en mano.



Tu lo que quieres en comprar ENMD y jugar con los minis 

Ahora que todos queréis vender yo me las quedo...


----------



## Efren (8 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ahora que todos queréis vender yo me las quedo...



Quedatelas, con todo lo que hemos pasado no creo que vayamos a peor , según como vaya de aquí a enero (aria y sobretodo mi economía) quizás vuelva a comprar antes del congreso de JPM


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

Sin acritud... Luca.

Mejor para todos los que tenemos intereses en WS.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (8 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tu lo que quieres en comprar ENMD y jugar con los minis
> 
> Ahora que todos queréis vender yo me las quedo...



Yo me las quedo mientras no salte el stop para proteger plusvalías.

Dejar correr los beneficios....


----------



## pyn (8 Dic 2009)

Luca yo paso de mariconeos en el yate si nos quedamos sólos...lo lleno de pilinguis.


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

Hay ordenes de venta de 40k acciones a 2.62USD...


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tu lo que quieres en comprar ENMD y jugar con los minis



Como lo sabes...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

No es mal momento para salirse, pero después de haber sufrido un montón, creo que deberíamos arriesgarnos, cuando comenté vender cerca de 2,80 casi me decapitáis y ahora os parece mal que me las quede XD.

Me pondré un SL en 2,20 por si acaso y las dejo, mientras el tipo de cambio no vaya en mi contra, las dejo estar.


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

Estan intentando bajarla, con ordenes de compra min de 200accs... llamamos a la caballareria!!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay ordenes de venta de 40k acciones a 2.62USD...



Ya las he visto... uy uy uy, es Catacrack.


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

Voy a poner una de 400k a 2.62USD verás como terminamos xddddddddddddd


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

Bajarán, seguimos en un canalillo, lo importante es o que cierre por encima de 2,60, o como muy poco a 2,54.

Burney puede tirar líneas en los máximos desde 09 y se aprecia que estamos intentando romper la "resistencia" la tendencia anual si conseguimos cerrar diciembre es estos valores se mantiene, esto teniendo en cuenta como va a ser 2010 le dará vidilla a las ARIAS...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Voy a poner una de 400k a 2.62USD verás como terminamos xddddddddddddd



Yo creo que cerramos en 2,56


----------



## Efren (8 Dic 2009)

Tienes que ser más optimista, cerrará a 2'61/2'62


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

Muchas gacelas vendieron en los 30 minutos desde la apertura del mercado, negociamos 1M de acciones antes del subidon... ahora depende de los cortos... muchos han abierto de nuevo posis.... normalmente esperan a los 15 minutos antes del cierre.


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

El gallina de los 2.62... ha bajado a 2.61 las 42k acciones.


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2009)

DP al final nos tendrás que invitar a todos los ex-ARIA para hacer la fiesta en la discoteca esa que te estás montando....

Al menos todos ayudamos en su momento.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El gallina de los 2.62... ha bajado a 2.61 las 42k acciones.



Pues yo voy antes...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

Todavía no has vendido peca? mañana bajaremos un poco, hasta 2,40 tenemos recorrido...


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

PM ,,, a 2.60USD te las quitan de las manos... es mejor darlo por hecho...


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Dic 2009)

VENDIDAS. A 2,61. Le he ganado al gallina. :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> DP al final nos tendrás que invitar a todos los ex-ARIA para hacer la fiesta en la discoteca esa que te estás montando....
> 
> Al menos todos ayudamos en su momento.



Mulder a ver si nos vas a tener que enchufar en cáritas a más de uno como bajen a 0,72 otra vez... XD


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

Ahora que todos habeis vendido... os voy a contar... una cosa... tenemos previsto un rally al cierre...


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2009)

Esperen que ahora llega la mano de dios, puntual a las 21:30 tal y como nos tiene acostumbrados 

No sea que los que estamos cortos queramos ganar dinero.


----------



## Efren (8 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ahora que todos habeis vendido... os voy a contar... una cosa... tenemos previsto un rally al cierre...


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder a ver si nos vas a tener que enchufar en cáritas a más de uno como bajen a 0,72 otra vez... XD



Oiga que yo no tengo enchufe con Cáritas, solo les aviso por anticipado de si van a tener que relacionarse con dicha organización xD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> VENDIDAS. A 2,61. Le he ganado al gallina. :Aplauso::Aplauso:



Así que tenías 42k acciones eh...


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Dic 2009)

Ya están a 2,63.
Dadnos las gracias a Efren y a mi por subiros la cotización.
Si es que no falla...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ahora que todos habeis vendido... os voy a contar... una cosa... tenemos previsto un rally al cierre...



Cuesta arriba o cuesta abajo?


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Así que tenías 42k acciones eh...



Soy perroflauta. Tenía 1700.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Soy perroflauta. Tenía 1700.



Bueno, el más rico de mi pueblo va en un 4L, no me dejo llevar mucho por las apariencias XD


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

ya mismo tienes la paranoia de no comer nada fuera... vaya que te envenenen....... les pasa a los millonarios. XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2009)

Pues hoy era un buen día para vender Arias, el eurodólar ya está por debajo de 1.47 un buen tipo de cambio.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> ya mismo tienes la paranoia de no comer nada fuera... vaya que te envenenen....... les pasa a los millonarios. XDDDDDDDDDDD



Algo de eso he visto yo, pero de uno que tenía catadores, los enviaba a comer fuera al sitio x para ver que tal era la comida y luego iba el XD!

No creo que llegue a eso, sólo tengo 6400 acciones, soy perroflauta tmb...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues hoy era un buen día para vender Arias, el eurodólar ya está por debajo de 1.47 un buen tipo de cambio.



Tengo 20 minutillos para pensarlo XD


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

Luca esas acciones a 20.00USD son un buen colchón.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tengo 20 minutillos para pensarlo XD



Tu quieres aprovechar el rally final...
Voy a echar un ojo a las ENMD, a ver que feeling me dan.


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

VENDERLAS ... ahora es el momento.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca esas acciones a 20.00USD son un buen colchón.



Me dan el dinero que necesito para mis planes de la clínica y demás... la montaría con 0 finaciación...

No creo que lleguemos a esa cantidad, pero 4.00 USD sí lo veo posible...


----------



## Efren (8 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca esas acciones a 20.00USD son un buen colchón.



Para cuando?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tu quieres aprovechar el rally final...
> Voy a echar un ojo a las ENMD, a ver que feeling me dan.



Yo las he estado mirando y espera a que se recupere un poco el EUR/USD que te puedes dar una galleta curiosa...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> VENDERLAS ... ahora es el momento.



Nos cebas con mensajes contradictorios XD

Van a volver a 1,75? yo pienso que es posible que sí, antes del 11 de Enero.


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

Cuantas smallcaps del NASDAQ... puedes encontrar con las posibilidades de ARIAd , en el nivel de precios actuales...???

DNDN = ARIAd .2010.


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

Orden de venta de 80K a 2.63USD ... pullback.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cuantas smallcaps del NASDAQ... puedes encontrar con las posibilidades de ARIAd , en el nivel de precios actuales...???
> 
> DNDN = ARIAd .2010.



Si merck se decide puede ser su año sí... o si nos pegamos la leche de la profecía del guano, pueden moverse aquí... estas subidas de las Bios son por variaciones del EUR/USD y espectativas de guano creo yo...


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2009)

Pues parece que la mano de dios se ha quedado hoy en el bar tomando una birra, igual que el rally final de las Arias


----------



## Astur147 (8 Dic 2009)

Yo no he vendido nada, aunque sea un perroflauta  Con que tengamos para comprar un yate de playmobil ya estoy aprendiendo y no me cuesta dinero , jejeje

Nadie ha comentado mi noticia de la página 4498 eh!

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2252022-post67465.html


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

Algo pasa en GTXi


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

Pecata para mañana espero un gap al alza en ENMD, después de corrgeir igual entro...

Si no pasa lo que digo no compro un USD...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Algo pasa en GTXi



Quiero pillar en 2010... va a ser un año muy bueno para ella...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

Astur147 dijo:


> Yo no he vendido nada, aunque sea un perroflauta  Con que tengamos para comprar un yate de playmobil ya estoy aprendiendo y no me cuesta dinero , jejeje
> 
> Nadie ha comentado mi noticia de la página 4498 eh!
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2252022-post67465.html



Astur!

Esto ya en su día miramos qué ocurriría si ganaba o perdía el juicio, y ni siquiera cubría la deuda de la empresa, `por lo que no lo tiene muy en cuenta la cotización hablando de fundamentales, otra cosa serían los cash flows para los NPV pero para eso tendría que estar estable la cosa...

Yo cuento más con que compren a ARIA con que gane los juicios, ya se encargarán los abogados de Merk.


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

Están saliendo 123.xxx accs. a 2.63USD desde las 21:49h.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Están saliendo 123.xxx accs. a 2.63USD desde las 21:49h.



Las estás vendiendo todas eh pillin...


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

Son las de los cortos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Son las de los cortos.



SI con esos castañazos no bajan, el viernes haremos picadillo de cortos, y pasamos de los 2,80 USD...


----------



## Efren (8 Dic 2009)

Por cierto, hoy he usado la garantía de apple (amplié la garantía y tengo el apple protection plan) porque el ratón ya no funciona bien, he llamado por teléfono y lo van a venir a recoger y me traen uno nuevo. 

En ningún momento me han cuestionado que pudiera ser por haberle dado un golpe ni nada, me ha parecido raro que haya algo que el servicio postventa funcione bien 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

GTXI al final cerrada a 3,90...


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

500.000acciones negociadas en 11 minutos.


----------



## Efren (8 Dic 2009)

2'62$, se veía venir


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

Si, APPLE suele ser bastante responsable con el seguro apple care pack. XD


----------



## Efren (8 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, APPLE suele ser bastante responsable con el seguro apple care pack. XD



Cuando tuve un problema con HP, cada vez que llamaba tenía que tomarme una tila porque era desesperante y encima venían unas buenas facturas de su 902.


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

No hay +salida por parte de MERCK, Novartis tiene la nueva versión del GLEEVEC, Tasigna es (el nuevo buque insignia -blockbuster) de la gran pharma.

Merck, está buscando desesperandamente... competir en el mercado oncologico... junto con las vacunas de ONTy... ARIAd... tiene todas las cartas.


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2009)

*Novartis, con el miedo en el cuerpo... casualmente, despues de ASH, NOS SALEN con esta nota de prensa:*

ZÚRICH -Novartis AG (NVS) confía en que las ventas anuales de sus fármacos contra la leucemia excederán los US$5.000 millones, a medida que el nuevo medicamento Tasigna vaya reemplazando gradualmente a Gleevec en los próximos años, dijo el jefe de oncología de la farmacéutica suiza a Dow Jones Newswires. 

"Los dos combinados superarán los US$5.000 millones, aunque es difícil hablar de un año concreto", dijo David Epstein en una entrevista telefónica en la que detalló los resultados de una investigación clave que compara directamente los dos fármacos. 

Novartis está elaborando una serie de estudios que pretenden demostrar que Tasigna funciona mejor que Gleevec, que perderá su protección de patente en Estados Unidos en 2015. 

Gleevec es el segundo fármaco más vendido de Novartis después del Diovan para el corazón, y se espera que genere cerca de US$4.000 millones en ventas este año. Las ventas el fármaco están incrementando a un ritmo de en torno al 10% anual, porque ha demostrado ser tan eficaz en el tratamiento de este tipo de leucemia que los pacientes siguen tomando el fármaco durante años. 

Un nuevo estudio de la farmacéutica publicado el martes mostró que Tasigna era más efectivo que Gleevec en el tratamiento de pacientes adultos a los que se diagnosticó por primera vez un cierto tipo de leucemia cuyo medicamento de referencia era Gleevec. 

"Esto demuestra que es altamente probable que Tasigna salve más vidas", dijo Epstein. "Para los pacientes recién diagnosticados, pienso que el estudio dejó claro que Tasigna es mejor que Gleevec", añadió. 

Página web:: Novartis, an innovative healthcare products company with pharmaceutical treatments for heart disease, high blood pressure, diabetes, parkinson?s, alzheimer?s, infectious disease and cancer.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No hay +salida por parte de MERCK, Novartis tiene la nueva versión del GLEEVEC, Tasigna es (el nuevo buque insignia -blockbuster) de la gran pharma.
> 
> Merck, está buscando desesperandamente... competir en el mercado oncologico... junto con las vacunas de ONTy... ARIAd... tiene todas las cartas.



Cogeremos número para hacernos ricos...

Mañana es un día interesante, a ver qué es lo que pasa... (yo espero corrección)


----------



## chollero (8 Dic 2009)

Efren dijo:


> Cuando tuve un problema con HP, cada vez que llamaba tenía que tomarme una tila porque era desesperante y encima venían unas buenas facturas de su 902.



casi todos los numeros 902 tienen un equivalente en nº fijo, en esta pagina te suele aparecer su equivalente

No más números 900 - Aprende a llamar gratis - Equivalencias gratuitas de teléfonos 901 y 902


----------



## Burney (9 Dic 2009)

Subo gráfico del SAN que aún tengo el corto que abrí el viernes a última hora. Atención a las directrices tanto roja como azul... si se rompen a la baja...








Curioso grafico el que están dibujando los cuidadores de las NHH... cada vez más aprisionado entre la directriz alcista de largo plazo y la bajista de medio plazo.
Rompa en el lado que lo haga... posiblemente sea un movimiento brusco... (yo apostaría a que rompe a la baja...)







Grafico IBEX:


----------



## chameleon (9 Dic 2009)

ING se la pega
Japón al final no perdió tanto, pero nos llevan ventaja en la bajada

a los buenos días!!


----------



## tonuel (9 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cogeremos número para hacernos ricos...




Tu sigue comprando papelitos que te van a servir para lo que yo te diga...


----------



## Mulder (9 Dic 2009)

A los buenos días!

Ayer dije que si el Stoxx cerraba por debajo de 2860 íbamos a empezar una tendencia, hoy viene la continuación y preveo que nos vamos a ir, como mínimo, hacia el 2805.

El S&P no llegó a su nivel clave en 1084, si lo hace hoy tendremos una continuación de las bajadas, si se para ahí podríamos tener un indicio de rebote. De todas formas lo que está sucediendo esta semana no ha de continuar la semana que viene.


----------



## Mulder (9 Dic 2009)

El eurodólar está subiendo bastante y ya ha logrado pasar el 1.4750, me parece que la bajada de las bolsas no es tan fiable como podría parecer a primera vista.

A no ser que realmente se hayan descorrelacionado las bolsas y las divisas, pero no creo que las cosas sean tan sencillas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Dic 2009)

Hola foro!  Se me ha escacharrado la plataforma de renta4 y no puedo ver los gráficos. Sabéis de alguna página para ver el Ibex de forma técnica (con estocásticos y MACD) en formato de minutos o horas...

Saludos y gracias adelantas!


----------



## fmc (9 Dic 2009)

¿No te vale con yahoo?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Dic 2009)

fmc dijo:


> ¿No te vale con yahoo?



Sí, perfecto! gracias!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola foro!  Se me ha escacharrado la plataforma de renta4 y no puedo ver los gráficos. Sabéis de alguna página para ver el Ibex de forma técnica (con estocásticos y MACD) en formato de minutos o horas...
> 
> Saludos y gracias adelantas!




Prorealtime.

Pero en diario, no en intervalos menores.

Edito: No habia leido lo de minutos o segundos.


----------



## donpepito (9 Dic 2009)

Buenas tardes...

Barclays reitera... precio obj de 7.00USD

Barclays Continue With Their Overweight Call For ARIAD Pharmaceuticals (ARIA) | Benzinga.com


----------



## donpepito (9 Dic 2009)

ZÚRICH -La división de banca privada en Suiza de HSBC Holding PLC (HBC) dijo el miércoles que ha presentado una demanda criminal contra un ex empleado al que acusa de robo de datos confidenciales. 

El miércoles por la mañana, el diario francés Le Parisien informó de que un ex empleado de la rama de banca privada de HSBC en Ginebra robó una lista de clientes hacia finales de 2008 y huyó a Francia, donde vive en la actualidad con protección judicial en la zona de Niza. 

Un portavoz del banco privado confirmó que el comunicado de HSBC se refiere al artículo en Le Parisien. 

"HSBC sigue apoyando a las autoridades en sus investigaciones", señaló el banco en su comunicado. 

Páginas web: Home 
HSBC Private Bank - Private banking, trust and investment services - Home page


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Dic 2009)

¿Cómo se entiende que el IBEX haya caído como ha caído de repente, y los futuros USA están verdes?


----------



## Claca (9 Dic 2009)

S&P 500 revisa la perspectiva de la deuda española a negativa

Ha afectado especialmente al sector financiero español y, como los bancos ponderan mucho en el índice, pasa lo que pasa...

Ahora Cárpatos lo comenta:

"_Pues todo este revuelo y bajada vertical de las bolsas de debe a que las agencias de rating vuelven al ataque, y ahora nos toca a nosotros. S&P acaba de rebajar la perspectiva de España a negativa desde estable, confirmando el rating actual, pero es tal la sensibilidad al tema de las deudas soberanas que ha causado un terremoto."_


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Dic 2009)

Cerrados dos minis-cortos de hoy. 11790-11670 y 11710-11680, +120 y +30 y pensar que he aguantado la posición con -140 puntos... :ouch:

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Cómo se entiende que el IBEX haya caído como ha caído de repente, y los futuros USA están verdes?



Por que estamos en champions league...:XX:


----------



## donpepito (9 Dic 2009)

Data gives Ariad gets shot in the arm-12/09/2009


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Dic 2009)

Vuelvo a entrar corto en 11645, SL en 11675 no quiero sorpresas... el punto de no retorno para el Ibex está hoy en 1150x... mucho cuidado que esto comienza a pintar bastos...

Saludos...

Edito: No me ha durado ni un minuto, comprado en 11605... +40puntos...
Edito2: Entro largo en 11620... SL 11590 -30puntos


----------



## Claca (9 Dic 2009)

Sería momento de probar largos con stop en 580.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Dic 2009)

Pepon saluda al campeon jajajajajajajaja

Pongo la mano en iberdrola y i.renov.


----------



## Catacrack (9 Dic 2009)

Me acaban de violar la cuenta, de aqui a caritas.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Me acaban de violar la cuenta, de aqui a caritas.



Tranquilo,que ahora Tonuel le trae su owned...


----------



## tarrito (9 Dic 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Sería momento de probar largos con stop en 580.



sip!, pienso igual ... aunque stop 10 puntos por debajo (570) ... es que 580 los tengo marcado en rojito ... y quizás lo toque y rebote, por eso lo de ponerlo un poco más abajo ienso:

edito: auto owned


----------



## carvil (9 Dic 2009)

Buenos mediodias 

Resistencia en el US$ 77 soporte 76.2

Soporte en el E-Mini 1082, como posible objetivo para entre hoy o mañana.


Salu2


----------



## Catacrack (9 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tranquilo,que ahora Tonuel le trae su owned...



Aqui solo apareceis cuando el ibex se la pega asi que mas os vale guardaros los owneds, certificados y banderas.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Dic 2009)

Creo que acaban de saltar varios stops...


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Dic 2009)

Buenas tardes 
DJI acaba de romper a la baja 10265.A ver si esto coge cuerpo.
Saludos


----------



## Claca (9 Dic 2009)

Mira, ya nos habrían ventilado el stop. 

WS puede caer hasta los 10.200, más sería señal de guano, a mi entender.

PD: Todavía no había puesto lo orden, estoy revisando cosillas para ver más clara la situación.


----------



## pyn (9 Dic 2009)

Este guano va a ser legen........................wait for it...............................DARY!


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2009)

joder el ibex a los 11.500 puntos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Dic 2009)

Perdidos los 2,60 en Aria, volvemos al canal 2,40-2,60.. a ver dónde hace la paradita..


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Dic 2009)

Que bien me lo estoy pasando,como pase el 11500 me pongo a dar botes por el salon jajajajajajajaja


----------



## Claca (9 Dic 2009)

Como pierda los 500 hablaríamos de una corrección mucho mayor, pero eso lo decidirán los americanos. Los 10.200 del dow y los 1074 del S&P aprox son los niveles a vigilar.


----------



## Catacrack (9 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Perdidos los 2,60 en Aria, volvemos al canal 2,40-2,60.. a ver dónde hace la paradita..



En 1,80$ me vendria bien para volver a cargar.

PD; Ya no soy accionista de aria.


----------



## bonoce (9 Dic 2009)

Fiesta!

YouTube - RAFFAELLA CARRA' - FIESTA


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> En 1,80$ me vendria bien para volver a cargar.
> 
> PD; Ya no soy accionista de aria.



No, si ya nos dimos cuenta ayer... ¿vendiste a 2,62?


----------



## donpepito (9 Dic 2009)

Está corto hasta el propio botas!!!! 

Solo caen las +manipuladas... MTS .. un poquito...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Dic 2009)

Estoy por meter unos cortos al bbva...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Dic 2009)

Ahora mismo el Ibex está sobre el soporte... es momento de unos largos con SL en 11490... si lo pierde, se acabó el rebote... y comienza el viaje a los 3xxx del Ibex...

Saludos...

Edito para poner que el S&P casi ha tocado su soporte... 1085.89, de todas formas, para mi el S&P se iría al guano, cruzando hoy el 1054,x, lo cual es "imposible..."


----------



## donpepito (9 Dic 2009)

ARIAd está resistiendo pese .... a todos los comentarios de las PUTs


----------



## Mulder (9 Dic 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Al fin me salí de los cortos en Banesto justo en objetivo y con jugosas plusvalías 

Ahora me están tentando más cortos en otra cosa porque aun no lo veo claro como para que rebotemos, aunque el S&P ha hecho mínimo justo en 1085 y está bordeando el peligro de caidas más severas, todo huele a corrección, aunque se que no va a durar.

El Stoxx ha hecho mínimo en 2798, superando el mínimo previsto para hoy en 2805.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Dic 2009)

DP qué aburrimiento, la noticia de las CALL a 0,80 no ha molado nada XD!


----------



## donpepito (9 Dic 2009)

Luca... es para despistar... no ves demasiado interés en publicitarlo???? XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Catacrack (9 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No, si ya nos dimos cuenta ayer... ¿vendiste a 2,62?



El 9/11 solte 7.700accs a 2,39$, ayer 10.000accs a 2,60$ y hoy 10.000accs a 2,59$.

Que nadie se piense que me he hecho rico, las tenia a una media batante alta 2,15$ aprox. y con el €/$ jodiendo rentabilidad.


----------



## Kaprak63 (9 Dic 2009)

¿Se esta hostiando el IBEX, (-2,34) o es una broma de Invertia?

Saludos.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> El 9/11 solte 7.700accs a 2,39$, ayer 10.000accs a 2,60$ y hoy 10.000accs a 2,59$.
> 
> Que nadie se piense que me he hecho rico, las tenia a una media batante alta 2,15$ aprox. y con el €/$ jodiendo rentabilidad.



Bueno, algo es algo... yo las tenía a 2,50 y vendí a 2,61... tantos meses aguantando para 100 eur de plusvalías.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Dic 2009)

Pecata las ENMD han tenido un minigap al alza y ahora están corrigiendo como te comenté ayer, estate atenta...


----------



## ghkghk (9 Dic 2009)

Momento de unos larguitos a Repsol. Hoy sí que entro. El miércoles que viene vendo en un +5%. 

Ahí van 10.000... Mark my words.


----------



## Claca (9 Dic 2009)

kaprak63 dijo:


> ¿se esta hostiando el ibex, (-2,34) o es una broma de invertia?
> 
> Saludos.



ibex 35 11.555,80 -253,10 -2,1433%


----------



## ghkghk (9 Dic 2009)

Kaprak63 dijo:


> ¿Se esta hostiando el IBEX, (-2,34) o es una broma de Invertia?
> 
> Saludos.




¿Qué ves más probable que se hostie el IBEX o que bromee Invertia?

La navaja de Ockham.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Navaja_de_Occam 

La navaja de Occam, principio de economía o principio de parsimonia, hace referencia a un tipo de razonamiento basado en una premisa muy simple: en igualdad de condiciones la solución más sencilla es probablemente la correcta.


----------



## donpepito (9 Dic 2009)

El plan de Harvey es llevarla por encima de los 6.00USD para "pintarla" atractiva a los fondos, ya conoceis la regla de los 5$.

Es una pena que vendierais, ahora cuando hay noticias de verdad... si antes tocamos los 2.80USD con rumores... XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Dic 2009)

Cuando lo vea BenditaLiquidez le va a dar algo... :ouch:

Por cierto, si hay alguien que todavía cree en volver a los 12000 (yo no lo descarto), hoy es el día de hacerse con un mini-largo...

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> El 9/11 solte 7.700accs a 2,39$, ayer 10.000accs a 2,60$ y hoy 10.000accs a 2,59$.
> 
> Que nadie se piense que me he hecho rico, las tenia a una media batante alta 2,15$ aprox. y con el €/$ jodiendo rentabilidad.



Hombre tus 10k€ te has llevado para las navidades, no seas tan llorón...

A ver cuando tienes un 20% de rentabilidad todos los días..


----------



## Catacrack (9 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bueno, algo es algo... yo las tenía a 2,50 y vendí a 2,61... tantos meses aguantando para 100 eur de plusvalías.



Espero que me dejen volver a subir al tren de las Aria, necesito recuperar lo 3k€ que me acaban de robar de la cuenta HL y sus amigos.

PD; El que me pongan un Nelson lo mato :´(


----------



## donpepito (9 Dic 2009)

Nenazas.... abandonar el barco... ahora cuando hemos levantado el "ancla" XDDDDD

ASH roundup: Ariad, Cephalon and Novartis make a splash - FierceBiotech


----------



## elfo-oscuro (9 Dic 2009)

el bajon de todas las bolsas europeas es por la revision española???


----------



## Claca (9 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> El 9/11 solte 7.700accs a 2,39$, ayer 10.000accs a 2,60$ y hoy 10.000accs a 2,59$.
> 
> Que nadie se piense que me he hecho rico, las tenia a una media batante alta 2,15$ aprox. y con el €/$ jodiendo rentabilidad.



Rico no, pero una buena pasta si te has llevado. Así a ojo más de 10.000 dólares. Ese es el capital que uso para invertir ::

Lo que tiene ser pobre, en fin. ¡Felicidades!


----------



## Catacrack (9 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hombre tus 10k€ te has llevado para las navidades, no seas tan llorón...
> 
> A ver cuando tienes un 20% de rentabilidad todos los días..



Ojala fueras mi contable porque a mi sale bastante menos.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pecata las ENMD han tenido un minigap al alza y ahora están corrigiendo como te comenté ayer, estate atenta...



Luca, las estoy observando, pero así como ayer tuvieron bastante volumen, hoy no lo veo tan claro...


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cuando lo vea BenditaLiquidez le va a dar algo... :ouch:
> 
> Por cierto, si hay alguien que todavía cree en volver a los 12000 (yo no lo descarto), hoy es el día de hacerse con un mini-largo...
> 
> Saludos...



Como todos creemos que este es el gran guano, no lo será, y cuando todos estemos cortos, subirá a 13.000 y rendiremos pleitesía a Pepon.


----------



## rosonero (9 Dic 2009)

Buenas tardes a la forería !!!!

Los índices americanos y el eurostoxx están congelados desde hace varios minutos, qué prepararan? El guanazo final o una V


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Espero que me dejen volver a subir al tren de las Aria, necesito recuperar lo 3k€ que me acaban de robar de la cuenta HL y sus amigos.
> 
> PD; El que me pongan un Nelson lo mato :´(



Llevas las mapfre en cartera?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Como todos creemos que este es el gran guano, no lo será, y cuando todos estemos cortos, subirá a 13.000 y rendiremos pleitesía a Pepon.



Revisa los post de pepón... falla más que una escopeta de ferias... )


----------



## Claca (9 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cuando lo vea BenditaLiquidez le va a dar algo... :ouch:
> 
> Por cierto, si hay alguien que todavía cree en volver a los 12000 (yo no lo descarto), hoy es el día de hacerse con un mini-largo...
> 
> Saludos...



Es lo que tocaría hacer. Porque estamos en un nivel clave y los americanos no están acompañando estas caídas, pero yo no toco un largo ni con un palo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Dic 2009)

Joder telvent pide unos cortos que no veas y no me puedo poner en USA así arrggggg


----------



## rosonero (9 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hoy llevo 6500 euros de ganancias,ayer 4200...



Pedazo de ca........ digo, enhorabuena :Aplauso:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cuando lo vea BenditaLiquidez le va a dar algo... :ouch:
> 
> Por cierto, si hay alguien que todavía cree en volver a los 12000 (yo no lo descarto), hoy es el día de hacerse con un mini-largo...
> 
> Saludos...



Ya lo he visto ya, sin stops como un campeón, el único momento del día en que no vigilo la posición es desde la salida del curro (14:58) a la llegada a casa tras viaje en autobús (15:45).

Amos, no me jodas, todo el desplome justo en esos 47 minutos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Llevas las mapfre en cartera?



Pues postea cuando y dónde te metes, que no dices nada para evitar nelsons... solo pones los € cuando ganas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Llevas las mapfre en cartera?



Y desde el lado oscuro... Enhorabuena!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Dic 2009)

Esto huele a visita a los 11200, y de ahi a los 3500 hamijos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues postea cuando y dónde te metes, que no dices nada para evitar nelsons... solo pones los € cuando ganas



En el blog de kujire tengo puestos los cortos y precios de entrada.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Dic 2009)

Puf vaya rollo de lateral en ARIA estoy por bajarme...

Analizando las PUT pueden ser por 2 motivos:

1º Gente cubriéndose para pasar las navidades tranquilas, hasta el 11 de enro (puedes mirar vencimientos DP ¿?)

2º Mamones "poniendose cortos" de otra manera XD


----------



## Catacrack (9 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Llevas las mapfre en cartera?



Deja de tocarte con mi dinero!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Dic 2009)

Coño telecinco en 8 pavos,a por ella!!!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> En el blog de kujire tengo puestos los cortos y precios de entrada.



Mariquita sólo pone que estabas corto en SAN y TEF, cerraste TEF y ampliaste garantías...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Coño telecinco en 8 pavos,a por ella!!!!!



También me tienta... pero con los bandazos que dá quien sabe...


----------



## donpepito (9 Dic 2009)

<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yfnc_modtitle1" valign="top"><td><small>*CALL OPTIONS*</small></td><td align="right"> Expire at close Fri, Dec 18, 2009</td></tr></tbody></table><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="2"><tbody><tr><td height="2">
</td></tr></tbody></table><table class="yfnc_datamodoutline1" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr valign="top"><td><table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Strike</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Symbol</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Last</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Chg</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Bid</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Ask</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Vol</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Open Int</td></tr><tr><td class="yfnc_h" nowrap="nowrap">*2.00*</td><td class="yfnc_h">UAQLO.X</td><td class="yfnc_h" align="right">*0.60*</td><td class="yfnc_h" align="right"> 0.00</td><td class="yfnc_h" align="right">0.55</td><td class="yfnc_h" align="right">0.75</td><td class="yfnc_h" align="right">265</td><td class="yfnc_h" align="right">672</td></tr><tr><td class="yfnc_h" nowrap="nowrap">*2.50*</td><td class="yfnc_h">UAQLZ.X</td><td class="yfnc_h" align="right">*0.25*</td><td class="yfnc_h" align="right"> 0.00</td><td class="yfnc_h" align="right">0.15</td><td class="yfnc_h" align="right">0.25</td><td class="yfnc_h" align="right">340</td><td class="yfnc_h" align="right">4,807</td></tr><tr><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" nowrap="nowrap">*3.00*</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">UAQLP.X</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right">*0.05*</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right"> 0.00</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right">N/A</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right">0.10</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right">523</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right">857</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td height="10">
</td></tr></tbody></table><table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yfnc_modtitle1" valign="top"><td><small>*PUT OPTIONS*</small></td><td align="right"> Expire at close Fri, Dec 18, 2009</td></tr></tbody></table><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="2"><tbody><tr><td height="2">
</td></tr></tbody></table><table class="yfnc_datamodoutline1" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr valign="top"><td><table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Strike</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Symbol</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Last</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Chg</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Bid</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Ask</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Vol</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Open Int</td></tr><tr><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" nowrap="nowrap">*2.00*</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">UAQXO.X</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right">*0.05*</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right"> 0.00</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right">N/A</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right">0.05</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right">120</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right">1,304</td></tr><tr><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" nowrap="nowrap">*2.50*</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">UAQXZ.X</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right">*0.16*</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right"> 0.00</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right">0.10</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right">0.20</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right">9</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right">778</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table><table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td width="1%"><table class="yfnc_d" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="10"><tbody><tr><td><table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="yfnc_h"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td><td><small>Highlighted options are in-the-money.</small></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## donpepito (9 Dic 2009)

Esas son las de este mes... no veo mucha preocupación.


----------



## Catacrack (9 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mariquita sólo pone que estabas corto en SAN y TEF, cerraste TEF y ampliaste garantías...



Muchas banderitias pero a los cortistas no les queda un duro ni para abrir posiciones. :XX:


----------



## Mulder (9 Dic 2009)

Señores, están uds. muy nerviosos, los que están cortos creen que este es el punto de partida de más bajadas y los que estaban largos han tenido que salir precipitadamente. Que no pasa nada señores, la bolsa es así y el tiempo da y quita razones, aunque ahora mismo a alguno le haya dado dinero y a otros no.

Ahora mismo el eurodólar no está recuperando los mínimos de ayer a pesar de la caida de las bolsas, aunque creo que aun deberíamos bajar algo más durante esta semana y no veo prudente ponerse largo todavía, pero creo que la semana que viene nos recuperaremos, aun no ha sonado el definitivo toque de corneta de los cortos y menos en estas fechas en las que estamos.

Yo voy a seguir probando con cortos hasta el viernes como mucho, a partir de ahí ya veremos porque esta semana de diciembre suele ser bajista todos los años, es el paso previo a las subidas navideñas hasta principios/mitad de enero, probablemente.


----------



## Misterio (9 Dic 2009)

Que exageración lo del Ibex, ni que España fuera a quebrar en año y medio ienso:ienso:ienso: :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Dic 2009)

Da gusto abrir largos con estas noticias.

Sponsored by S&P


----------



## Mulder (9 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Coño telecinco en 8 pavos,a por ella!!!!!



Me gusta más BME, pero desde que le he tirado el anzuelo hasta ahora ha bajado 20 céntimos de golpe y sigo fuera 

edito: Maldición, ya son 30!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mariquita sólo pone que estabas corto en SAN y TEF, cerraste TEF y ampliaste garantías...



contáctanos Loc@s por el nasdaq


----------



## fmartin (9 Dic 2009)

Yo estuve en este hilo la primera vez que la bolsa de Madrid se pega un ostiazo de órdago en pleno rally de navidad.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Dic 2009)

La subida de tele5 se debe a una revision de precio objetivo al alza....no descarto que suba mas en los proximos dias,pero solo por la mierda de programacion que tienen se merecen que los meta cortos a diestro y siniestro.


----------



## Mulder (9 Dic 2009)

fmartin dijo:


> Yo estuve en este hilo la primera vez que la bolsa de Madrid se pega un ostiazo de órdago en pleno rally de navidad.



Yo estuve en este hilo cuando se fundó el Ibex y puse: POLE


----------



## Catacrack (9 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, están uds. muy nerviosos, los que están cortos creen que este es el punto de partida de más bajadas y los que estaban largos han tenido que salir precipitadamente.



Eso es lo que tu te crees, yo me he comido la bajada como un campeon. Poner stops es de pobres.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Dic 2009)

Yo ya tengo cerrados ya casi todos los cortos y la pasta en el grilo,paso de meterle ahora mas que luego me peinan,si pierde el 11500 con claridad le meto mas caña


----------



## Kujire (9 Dic 2009)

creo que lo de certificar se está poniendo de moda



> Certifico que Hannibal va corto .... y bien corto



saludos

SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL

JL C. va largo:cook: .... 

PEPÓN dónde estás que no te veo?:rolleye: lo hueles Pepón? si si es GUANO TIME!!!

saludos


----------



## Mulder (9 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Eso es lo que tu te crees, yo me he comido la bajada como un campeon. Poner stops es de pobres.



Pues nada, a seguir portándose como un rico


----------



## pyn (9 Dic 2009)

Largo en 11500.


----------



## Catacrack (9 Dic 2009)

Pues yo voy a meter las 20k arias a largo en cdfs y apalancamiento al maximo.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Largo en 11500.



Valienteeeee.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pues yo voy a meter las 20k arias a largo en cdfs y apalancamiento al maximo.



¿? con qué broker? ya para eso las vendes XD!


----------



## pyn (9 Dic 2009)

Valiente no, temerario. Eso si, es una entrada a ultracorto plazo.


----------



## Catacrack (9 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> ¿? con qué broker? ya para eso las vendes XD!



R4 el dinero de las acciones internacionales tardan 72h en liquidarmelo para poder entrar en cdfs o meff. Igual con una llamadita me lo arreglan.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Dic 2009)

Vamos p'arriba.
Pyn, que ojo.


----------



## Kujire (9 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo ya tengo cerrados ya casi todos los cortos y la pasta en el grilo,paso de meterle ahora mas que luego me peinan,si pierde el 11500 con claridad le meto mas caña



OLÉ!!

hasta las Volkswagen se te están portando... buena herencia vas a dejar


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Largo en 11500.



Yo he entrado cuando lo he dicho antes, en 11525 y 11530... a ver si volvemos a ver los 12000.... :XX:

Edito: Se me acaban de vender los dos en 11575 +50 y +45... los quería aguantar más tiempo, pero he ido a poner un SL y como siempre entro vendido, lo he puesto por encima... la madre que me parió!

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (9 Dic 2009)

Stop profit en 11550. las cosas a su cauce, abri el largo pensando en mañana. Creo que abriremos con pequeño gap al alza y ahí vendo. No veo tendencia clara


----------



## Catacrack (9 Dic 2009)

DP no te quiero dejar solo en ARIA, por lo menos para que no estes solo en el yate, hazme una llamada a los cuidadores y que me agiten el arbol hasta los 2,40$.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Dic 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> OLÉ!!
> 
> hasta las Volkswagen se te están portando... buena herencia vas a dejar



Juer que las vw las tengo a 150 euros :56:


----------



## donpepito (9 Dic 2009)

La prox semana, puedes cargar de nuevo.... el viernes, tenemos fiesta "anzar texana" XDDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Juer que las vw las tengo a 150 euros :56:



En su día las miramos para comprar yo pero me desaconsejaste entrar (normal después de lo que te pasó) yo las veía interesantes a l/p.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La prox semana, puedes cargar de nuevo.... el viernes, tenemos fiesta "anzar texana" XDDDDDD



De momento 2,60 es soporte, yo creo que hoy bajamos a 2,55 al cierre mínimo...

"Ansar" lleva acciones nuestras DP?


----------



## donpepito (9 Dic 2009)

En petite comité... la hermana de la bottle vive detrás de mi casa. XDDDDDD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> En su día las miramos para comprar yo pero me desaconsejaste entrar (normal después de lo que te pasó) yo las veía interesantes a l/p.



Yo en 75 iba a promediar,pero se me paso,hoy vw a comprado el 20% de suzuki... pero esta tomada por las posiciones cortas,lo que paso el año pasado con vw cuando se disparo los osos no lo olvidan,yo me meti para hacer el rebote del gato muerto y me quede como gato aplastado :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Dic 2009)

Peca, enmd bajan...


----------



## donpepito (9 Dic 2009)

El plan sanitario está aprobado.. esta semana tendremos noticias...-buenas-para-nosotros- XD

Los rumores de que hay un pez soltando, parecen ciertos... no dejan pasar de 2.60USD...


----------



## pyn (9 Dic 2009)

Este rebote tiene menos fuerza que el peo un marica.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El plan sanitario está aprobado.. esta semana tendremos noticias...-buenas-para-nosotros- XD



No le dés falsas esperanzas a catacrak entonces...


----------



## Kujire (9 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Juer que las vw las tengo a 150 euros :56:







> Optimista tú ser
> la bolsa siempre subir
> pequeño Panda furor será
> 
> USA LA FUERZA HANNIBAL


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Peca, enmd bajan...



Sip. Están corrigiendo los excesos de estos días.


----------



## pyn (9 Dic 2009)

Y salto el stop... lo dicho, el rebote no era muy fiable. Igual sí que este es el "guano time".


----------



## donpepito (9 Dic 2009)

Tendrán que hacer creíble la rebaja... o de lo contrario... nos perderán el poco respeto que nos queda -iBEX-


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Dic 2009)

Entro largo en 11530... SL 11490... (menuda chamba lo de antes...)

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (9 Dic 2009)

Soy un enfermo, me metí a última hora en 11525 largo. Espero la apertura de mañana con gap al alza y vender. Stop-loss mañana en 11480.


----------



## Mulder (9 Dic 2009)

El Ibex ha terminado el día con el saldo del volumen de los leoncios en negativo, pero con dos ordenes grandes de largos en el 11528 al cierre que han anulado toda la bajada de la tarde, en el S&P ha sucedido más o menos lo mismo.

En principio parece que mañana abriremos más arriba que hoy, el poco volumen del día me hace pensar que las bajadas podrían estar ya terminándose, al menos de momento.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2009)

Algo se está cociendo...pedazo de volumen

Energy XXI (Bermuda) Limited - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (9 Dic 2009)

Parece que al petroleo le ha sentado mal el dato de reservas porque se está desplomando que da gusto, de 73$ en apertura a 71.5$ ahora.

edito: Pepitoria, debe ser por eso que Energy XXI se está cayendo también.


----------



## Kujire (9 Dic 2009)

no, tiene un proceso de dilución en curso ... con precio de 1.90$, ...a ver si los aguanta


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Dic 2009)

Vuelvo a subir mi previsión http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2163950-post64505.html para explicar un poco los movimientos de estas semanas en el Ibex (y en especial el de hoy)

La línea de no retorno, la marca la unión de los finales de las subondas 2 y 4. Por ahora en el Ibex, están metiendo miedo pero no llegan a traspasarla, tanto la bajada del 27 de noviembre, como la de hoy, "se han frenado", justamente ahí... (hoy he dicho que pararía en 1150x y ha parado en 11497...) De ser traspasada con garantías (posiblemente se pruduzca algún pull-back), nos mostraría el comienzo del guano. Daríamos por acabado el super-rebote (Onda B, en ABC) y comenzaríamos la temible Onda C. La respuesta en las próximas jornadas... 







Saludos...

PD: Tanto en el DAX, como en el CAC o el S&P estamos lejos de esa "línea"...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> no, tiene un proceso de dilución en curso ... con precio de 1.90$, ...a ver si los aguanta



glub :S

(algo me dice que va a salir mal)


----------



## pyn (9 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vuelvo a subir mi previsión http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2163950-post64505.html para explicar un poco los movimientos de estas semanas en el Ibex (y en especial el de hoy)
> 
> La línea de no retorno, la marca la unión de los finales de las subondas 2 y 4. Por ahora en el Ibex, están metiendo miedo pero no llegan a traspasarla, tanto la bajada del 27 de noviembre, como la de hoy, "se han frenado", justamente ahí... (hoy he dicho que pararía en 1150x y ha parado en 11497...) De ser traspasada con garantías (posiblemente se pruduzca algún pull-back), nos mostraría el comienzo del guano. Daríamos por acabado el super-rebote (Onda B, en ABC) y comenzaríamos la temible Onda C. La respuesta en las próximas jornadas...
> 
> ...



Yo creo que la jornada de mañana es decisiva, seguir bajando (al cierre) sería clara señal bajista. Tengo bastante miedo por el minilargo que abri, me da mucho pánico dejar posiciones abiertas de un dia para otro por los temidos GAP's... pero bueno.


----------



## sapito (9 Dic 2009)

Mirad este subidón, es una compañía minera..

Black Hawk Exploration Inc. (BHWX.OB)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vuelvo a subir mi previsión http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2163950-post64505.html para explicar un poco los movimientos de estas semanas en el Ibex (y en especial el de hoy)
> 
> La línea de no retorno, la marca la unión de los finales de las subondas 2 y 4. Por ahora en el Ibex, están metiendo miedo pero no llegan a traspasarla, tanto la bajada del 27 de noviembre, como la de hoy, "se han frenado", justamente ahí... (hoy he dicho que pararía en 1150x y ha parado en 11497...) De ser traspasada con garantías (posiblemente se pruduzca algún pull-back), nos mostraría el comienzo del guano. Daríamos por acabado el super-rebote (Onda B, en ABC) y comenzaríamos la temible Onda C. La respuesta en las próximas jornadas...
> 
> ...



Parece que se queda sobre los 11.000, yo creo que cuando se rompa el 11200 a la baja es cuando vendra el tio paco con las rebajas.

Tienes algun grafico del manido diamante del eurostock50?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Dic 2009)

Ya puede subir el Ibex que tengo que cerrar los minis largos de cobertura que tengo en 11800 :s


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Dic 2009)

Aquí hay algo que no cuadra... ienso:







Saludos...


----------



## CHARLIE (9 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El Ibex ha terminado el día con el saldo del volumen de los leoncios en negativo, pero con dos ordenes grandes de largos en el 11528 al cierre que han anulado toda la bajada de la tarde, en el S&P ha sucedido más o menos lo mismo.
> 
> En principio parece que mañana abriremos más arriba que hoy, el poco volumen del día me hace pensar que las bajadas podrían estar ya terminándose, al menos de momento.




Muy buenas tardes, Mulder, y un cordial saludo.

Ya sé que quizás el mío, sea un razonamiento simple, corto e infundado, pero tengo la desagradable impresión de que, cuando en Europa (y el resto del mundo) se den cuenta de verdad de cómo está este pais (mas maquillado que Sara Montiel), este chiringuito que llamamos IBEX-35 (que debería llamarse en realidad IBEX "3 O 5", porque no hay más valores que manipulen al alza o a la baja al mismo), va a derrumbarse como el más fino de los dominós.

Además, no estaría de más que alguien (de fuera del país, claro está), pusiera en cintura a unos cuantos delincuentes de cuello blanco que orquestan a este índice como les sale de las pelotas, acusándolos de falsedad manifiesta y continuada para alterar el precio de las cosas.

Pero bueno, creo que este valor, si fuera un fiel reflejo de lo que es el país (ya sé que nada más lejos de la realidad), no debería exceder de los 5000 o 6000 puntos.
Cuídate, un cordial saludo y hasta pronto.


----------



## Condor (9 Dic 2009)

Si, si si!!!!!!! 11500 y estamos en diciembre.........


----------



## chollero (9 Dic 2009)

se avecinan nubarrones


----------



## tonuel (9 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> yo me he comido la bajada como un campeon. Poner stops es de pobres.







Saludos


----------



## Mulder (9 Dic 2009)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Muy buenas tardes, Mulder, y un cordial saludo.
> 
> Ya sé que quizás el mío, sea un razonamiento simple, corto e infundado, pero tengo la desagradable impresión de que, cuando en Europa (y el resto del mundo) se den cuenta de verdad de cómo está este pais (mas maquillado que Sara Montiel), este chiringuito que llamamos IBEX-35 (que debería llamarse en realidad IBEX "3 O 5", porque no hay más valores que manipulen al alza o a la baja al mismo), va a derrumbarse como el más fino de los dominós.
> 
> ...



El caso es que todas las empresas del Ibex facturan más de 50% fuera de España y la zona donde más se concentran las inversiones es en sudamérica ¿y como lo está haciendo sudamérica?

Pues para muestra un botón:

http://www.bespokepremium.com/members/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/big-tips-the-decade-of-emerging-markets.pdf

Basta ver que las bolsas de Perú o Argentina han ganado más de un 100% durante este año para darse cuenta de como van, por eso no creo que los valores estén tan manipulados como parece, otra cosa son los movimientos intradiarios que son de chiste y mirar el libro de órdenes es como ver un queso gruyére por dentro 

Para mi el problema principal de la bolsa española es la falta de naked shorts y de stops automáticos, eso evitaría (buena parte de) la manipulación y daría más liquidez al mercado con lo cual los movimientos serían más lógicos. Pero eso a la CNMV parece que no le interesa lo más mínimo.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2009)

El ibex esta tan limitado que hasta es difícil especular


----------



## donpepito (9 Dic 2009)

Aquí se puede ver, lo que ha pasado hoy en ARIAd

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6rXf3_UGrIE&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6rXf3_UGrIE&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## donpepito (9 Dic 2009)

HGSI... está muy fuerte... hoy ha tocado el precio del nuevo ofrecimiento, esta vez a 26.76USD ... recordamos que en agosto... sacaron otro paquete a 14.00USD .... ahora han vuelto a poner en circulación+acciones casí por el doble de precio.

http://www.tradingmarkets.com/.site/news/Stock News/2712829/



ARIAd debe aprender.


----------



## donpepito (9 Dic 2009)

El viernes es la cita en TEXAS, hora local 5.30pm a 7.30pm ... los mercados estarán cerrados.

3091 Ridaforolimus (AP23573; MK-8669) in Combination with Trastuzumab for Patients with HER2-Positive Trastuzumab-Refractory Metastatic Breast Cancer: A Multicenter Phase 2 Clinical Trial
_Yardley DA, Seiler M, Ray-Coquard I, Melichar B, Hart L, Dieras V, Barve M, Melnyk A, Dorer D, Turner CD, Dodion P. Sarah Cannon Research Institute, Nashville, TN; Hematology & Oncology Specialists, Metarie, LA; Centre Leon Berard, Lyon, France; Palacky University Hospital, Olomouc, Czech Republic; Florida Cancer Specialists, Fort Myers, FL; Institut Curie, Lyon, France; Mary Crowley Research Ctrs, Dallas and Abilene, TX; ARIAD Pharmaceuticals, Cambridge, MA._


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Parece que se queda sobre los 11.000, yo creo que cuando se rompa el 11200 a la baja es cuando vendra el tio paco con las rebajas.
> 
> Tienes algun grafico del manido diamante del eurostock50?



El diamante del eurostock50 sigue en curso. La pauta de precio sigue dentro del mismo y esta bajando a la parte inferior tras no poder superar la parte superior.

Esta consumiendo mucho tiempo y cada vez queda menos para saber por donde rompe. Apuesto que por abajo.


----------



## Burney (10 Dic 2009)




----------



## pyn (10 Dic 2009)

Buenos días,
algo me dice que hoy vamos a vivir una jornada movidita. Han hecho ver a la prensa que la bajada de ayer es por la recalificación de S&P sobre nuestra deuda...Yo no me lo creo, necesitábamos una correción y han salido con eso. Espero volatidad a saco.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Dic 2009)

Buenos días...  La agenda para hoy:

* A las 14.30:
*- PETICIONES DE SUBSIDIO DE PARO SEMANALES.
*Dato previo: 457.000. Previsión: 457.000.

* A las 14.30:
*-Déficit comercial de octubre.
*Dato previo: -36,47. Previsión: -36,80 millones de dólares.

Saludos...

PD: Largo mini-ibex 11500...


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2009)

Buenos días.

Vaya, los que esperaban un "salvador"... pasa SOS 

MADRID -La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores decidió el jueves suspender la cotización de las acciones de SOS Corporación Alimentaria (SOS.MC) tras conocerse que el grupo español Nueva Rumasa ha presentado una oferta por una participación de entre el 25% y el 29,9% de la compañía. 
*
Nueva Rumasa ha ofrecido EUR1,50 por acción, que espera pagar en diez años *con un interés anual del 1%. El grupo español ha condicionado su oferta a conseguir un mínimo de ocho representantes en el consejo de administración de SOS. 

Las acciones de SOS cerraron el miércoles a EUR1,85.

La CNMV no dijo a qué hora levantará la suspensión.


----------



## Mulder (10 Dic 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy no tengo muy claro hacia donde vamos, pero en todo caso sería lateral o alcista, ayer se llegó a esos niveles donde si se baja más nos desplomaríamos y eso ahora no puede ser porque aun falta el último ataque a máximos.

Sin embargo creo que mañana subiremos con fuerza pero el lunes tendremos gap bajista y una jornada con nuevas bajadas de nuevo, es probable que hasta la mitad de la semana que viene no subamos ya con algo de continuidad.


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2009)

He estado consultado con RT4 la posibilidad de comprar puts en USA... ME HAN CONFIRMADO, que ES posible, la gestión hay que realizarla vía teléfonica.

Hay un inversor que ha comprado 7000puts (700.000acciones cubiertas) para vencimiento mayo2010) ayer estuvimos hablando en un post.


----------



## chameleon (10 Dic 2009)

DP de qué valor hablas, ARIAs?

esperad para los cortos que el SP llegue al menos a 1100. el futuro ya está casi ahí


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Dic 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> DP de qué valor hablas, ARIAs?
> 
> esperad para los cortos que el SP llegue al menos a 1100. el futuro ya está casi ahí


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2009)

Si, me refiero a las ARIAd..... dentro de unos días me tomaré unas vacaciones... los contratos van a ser mi próximo objetivo:

Desde mínimos el iBEX lleva una subida de un 72.19% .... mientras que EUROSTOXX 59.62%. 

Por ahora, 2009... el iBEX 25.51% vs EUROSTOXX 15.14%.


----------



## Burney (10 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Aquí se puede ver, lo que ha pasado hoy en ARIAd
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6rXf3_UGrIE&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6rXf3_UGrIE&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



buenos dias a todos

DP, no lo pillo... :

PD: Sé que va del bajón... pero no sé dónde ves la manipulación exactamente.


----------



## Burney (10 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


>



mucho cuidado con los largos en el SAN que estamos por debajo de la directriz azul...

el rebote de ahora podría ser el pullback...


PD: Yo aún tengo el corto del SAN que abrí el viernes pasado a última hora. Me han sentado bien las vacaciones para cambiar la racha. Eso si, las DPTR rompieron ayer soporte... pero da igual, yo no vendo.


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2009)

Ellos colocan ordenes de compra y venta para fijar un precio en la cotización... algo parecido al mercado chicharrero del MC.

Ayer la primera hora... estuvieron soltando y autocomprando a 2.60USD luego fueron bajando el precio de compra... ... a 2.60 soltarón +1Millon de acciones.


----------



## Burney (10 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ellos colocan ordenes de compra y venta para fijar un precio en la cotización... algo parecido al mercado chicharrero del MC.
> 
> Ayer la primera hora... estuvieron soltando y autocomprando a 2.60USD luego fueron bajando el precio de compra... ... a 2.60 soltarón +1Millon de acciones.



gracias... eso lo suelen hacer mucho con las acciones centimeras... (tipo Ercros antes del contrasplit)


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2009)

Vaya... lo que todos sospechabamos.. que el iBEX olvida pronto las penas.... cuando Don Emilio ha salido hoy a decir que tenemos que arrimar el hombro... podrían haberlo dejado esta semana en lateral, rojito light... pero ni eso!!! XDDDDDDDD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Dic 2009)

Hola, ya vuelvo a estar por aquí... veo que el soporte del Ibex ha funcionado... vendido el mini-largo de hoy 11500-11585 +85puntos, sigo dentro con un mini-largo de ayer comprado en 11530...

Saludos...


----------



## Apilapalés (10 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Vaya, los que esperaban un "salvador"... pasa SOS
> 
> ...




Qué fácil es suspender una cotización...
Yo compré unas pocas... Que Tonuel me vaya preparando un Nelson tamaño DINA-4. Eso sí, antes de malvenderlas que se las regalo al broker.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, me refiero a las ARIAd..... dentro de unos días me tomaré unas vacaciones... los contratos van a ser mi próximo objetivo:
> 
> Desde mínimos el iBEX lleva una subida de un 72.19% .... mientras que EUROSTOXX 59.62%.
> 
> Por ahora, 2009... el iBEX 25.51% vs EUROSTOXX 15.14%.




Entonces DP te vas a cubrir con las PUT para irte tranquilo de vacas, tan seguro etás de que el EUR/USD no va a volver a ponerse a 1,55? yo espero que no pero....

Este inversor con las put de mayo a que precio de strike las tiene? lo digo porque estamos en el PM a 2,60.... a ver si se va a quedar out of the money...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Dic 2009)

*Déficit comercial: 
*Queda en -32.930 millones de dólares menor de lo esperado que era -36,800. millones.

*Paro semanal:
*474.000 peor de lo esperado que era 460.000.

Me ha saltado el Stop en 11570 +40puntos, ahora no sé que hacer... tendría que ir "pa'rriba", pero le cuesta horrores...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (10 Dic 2009)

Apilapalés dijo:


> Qué fácil es suspender una cotización...
> Yo compré unas pocas... Que Tonuel me vaya preparando un Nelson tamaño DINA-4. Eso sí, antes de malvenderlas que se las regalo al broker.




Usted se merece al menos uno tamaño DIN A0... ::



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2009)

No, el precio de mayo es muy alto... merece la pena el riesgo, 700.000accs que seguro serán de algún fondo... pueden permitirselo... pero pagar ese premium para un DP... demasiaoooo!!!

Tengo plena confianza que esta vez es la buena... aunque ayer soltaran...

Luca, ayer el strike 2.5 (derecho a vender a 2.5) vencimiento febrero cerró a 0.40x0.45, el vencimiento mayo 0.75x0.85.


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2009)

Uyyyyy..... vaya palo que le ha metido RUIZMA a SOS.. 1,68€ .... y la CNMV complice....


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Dic 2009)

Fue bonito mientras duro lo de SOS


----------



## Mulder (10 Dic 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy recomiendo esta, que también es del sector financiero, pero no de préstamos al consumidor:

The Blackstone Group L.P. - Google Finance

Una especie de gestor de hedge funds.


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2009)

El MM está jugando el solito en ARIAd... vamos a romper por arriba!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> El MM está jugando el solito en ARIAd... vamos a romper por arriba!



El MM nos está devolviendo a los 2,40...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Dic 2009)

Lo de telvent este año es impresionante, la venderán al final? ya está al precio que Indra no quéría pagar...

Editando:

Precio ofrecido por Indra por el 64% de las acciones de Telvent: 30 USD

Precio pretendido por Abengoa: 46 USD


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2009)

No está soltando... acumulando +bien.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No está soltando... acumulando +bien.



Pues hemos tocado el 2,46....

Catacrack ya puedes ir mirando para entrar si tienes baked balls XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Dic 2009)

Puff 2,42.. qué bien hicísteis en vender...


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Dic 2009)

ARIA está haciendo barranquismo profundo


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2009)

Si, parece que tienen tomada la posi con mucho conocimiento, para bajarla, cuando le salen de los O_O ... nuevos cortos?


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Puff 2,42.. qué bien hicísteis en vender...



Tengo la artillería preparada para entrar en 1,70.


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2009)

Las opciones del 18 -Diciembre.. a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Dic 2009)

Los 8 minis largos que tengo me traen por el camino de la amargura,los tengo como cobertura de los cortos que cerre ayer y me los deje abiertos...los tengo en 11800 y se estan tripeando las plusvalias de ayer :56:
Tambien me deje unas pocas inditex corto que me estan poniendo el culo como un mandril.
Porca miseriaaaaaaaaaaaa :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Las opciones del 18 -Diciembre.. a la vuelta de la esquina.



Puedes poner los strikes? es para saber si la vendo de aquí al viernes.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Dic 2009)

DP Que pasa con onty,esta subiendo con volumen.


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2009)

Están en yahoo... me voy a las 18:00h vengo... confio que solo haya sido para acumular... tiene ese aspecto. XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Catacrack (10 Dic 2009)

Lo de pecata me parece dificil, yo me conformo con cargar a 2,20$


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Dic 2009)

Me da a mi que estamos mas cerca del 11200 que del 11800


----------



## Catacrack (10 Dic 2009)

DPTR undiendose en la miseria. Menos mal que esta no me ha dejado pillado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> DPTR undiendose en la miseria. Menos mal que esta no me ha dejado pillado.



Me da amí que os vais a quedar fuera los 2 XD


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me da a mi que estamos mas cerca del 11200 que del 11800



Ya te digo... yo pensaba que esto iba a remontar hoy, pero que va. Así no me atrevo a entrar larga...


----------



## Mulder (10 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya te digo... yo pensaba que esto iba a remontar hoy, pero que va. Así no me atrevo a entrar larga...



Mañana es muy probable que subamos, así que el momento de entrar es ahora en mínimos. El Stoxx está muy lonchafinista y parece que siempre está frenando a los gringos.

Al cierre daré el volumen de los leoncios.

edito: el volumen de hoy parece estar siendo extremadamente bajo y eso no cuadra con bajadas inminentes, me parece que a HL le van a dar otra imperial de nuevo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya te digo... yo pensaba que esto iba a remontar hoy, pero que va. Así no me atrevo a entrar larga...



Es lo mejor que puedes hacer,yo estoy pillado largo y me estoy retorciendo,


----------



## sapito (10 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tengo la artillería preparada para entrar en 1,70.



Yo no creo que volvamos a verla tan abajo a corto plazo, la verdad...
Yo me pensaré entrar en torno a los 2 si hay oportunidad, más que nada porque nunca he estado en un y**e.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Dic 2009)

como se dirija a los 2,10 usd se va al infierno


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Dic 2009)

He estado mirando las call y put para 18 de diciembre...

La call con más volumen es la de 3.00 USD (523 de volumen)

La put con más volumen es: 2.00 (1304 de volumen)

Es decir, los especulatas osos/toros se la van a jugar, pero hay más bajistas... no sé dónde mirar los cortos para el nasdaq pero sería DPM....

Para Enero la cosa es así:


La call con más volumen es la de 2.00 USD (4032 de volumen)

La put con más volumen es: 2.50 (183 de volumen)

Para enero la esperan entonces por encima de 2,00 USD la mayoría de los especuladores...




A ver qué pasa en el congreso y vendo, el precio de 2,20 de catacrak mirando las Opciones es viable.


----------



## sapito (10 Dic 2009)

<tr valign="top"><td>
View By Expiration:
<b>Dec 09</b> | <a href="/q/op?s=ARIA&amp;m=2010-01">Jan 10</a> | <a href="/q/op?s=ARIA&amp;m=2010-02">Feb 10</a> | <a href="/q/op?s=ARIA&amp;m=2010-05">May 10</a><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td height="2"></td></tr></tbody></table><table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yfnc_modtitle1" valign="top"><td><small><b>CALL OPTIONS</b></small></td><td align="right">
Expire at close
Fri, Dec 18, 2009</td></tr></tbody></table><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="2"><tbody><tr><td height="2"></td></tr></tbody></table><table class="yfnc_datamodoutline1" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr valign="top"><td><table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Strike</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Symbol</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Last</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Chg</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Bid</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Ask</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Vol</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Open Int</td></tr><tr><td class="yfnc_h" nowrap="nowrap"><b><a href="/q/op?s=ARIA&amp;k=2.000000">2.00</a></b></td><td class="yfnc_h"><a href="/q?s=UAQLO.X">UAQLO.X</a></td><td class="yfnc_h" align="right"><b><span id="yfs_l10_uaqlo.x">0.60</span></b></td><td class="yfnc_h" align="right"><span id="yfs_c10_uaqlo.x"> <span class="">0.00</span></span></td><td class="yfnc_h" align="right"><span id="yfs_b00_uaqlo.x">0.40</span></td><td class="yfnc_h" align="right"><span id="yfs_a00_uaqlo.x">0.60</span></td><td class="yfnc_h" align="right"><span id="yfs_v00_uaqlo.x">100</span></td><td class="yfnc_h" align="right">672</td></tr><tr><td class="yfnc_h" nowrap="nowrap"><b><a href="/q/op?s=ARIA&amp;k=2.500000">2.50</a></b></td><td class="yfnc_h"><a href="/q?s=UAQLZ.X">UAQLZ.X</a></td><td class="yfnc_h" align="right"><b><span id="yfs_l10_uaqlz.x">0.15</span></b></td><td class="yfnc_h" align="right"><span id="yfs_c10_uaqlz.x"> <span class="">0.00</span></span></td><td class="yfnc_h" align="right"><span id="yfs_b00_uaqlz.x">0.05</span></td><td class="yfnc_h" align="right"><span id="yfs_a00_uaqlz.x">0.15</span></td><td class="yfnc_h" align="right"><span id="yfs_v00_uaqlz.x">40</span></td><td class="yfnc_h" align="right">4,812</td></tr><tr><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" nowrap="nowrap"><b><a href="/q/op?s=ARIA&amp;k=3.000000">3.00</a></b></td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1"><a href="/q?s=UAQLP.X">UAQLP.X</a></td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right"><b><span id="yfs_l10_uaqlp.x">0.05</span></b></td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right"><span id="yfs_c10_uaqlp.x"> <span class="">0.00</span></span></td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right">N/A</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right"><span id="yfs_a00_uaqlp.x">0.05</span></td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right"><span id="yfs_v00_uaqlp.x">523</span></td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right">857</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td height="10"></td></tr></tbody></table><table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yfnc_modtitle1" valign="top"><td><small><b>PUT OPTIONS</b></small></td><td align="right">

Expire at close
Fri, Dec 18, 2009</td></tr></tbody></table><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="2"><tbody><tr><td height="2"></td></tr></tbody></table><table class="yfnc_datamodoutline1" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr valign="top"><td><table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Strike</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Symbol</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Last</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Chg</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Bid</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Ask</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Vol</td><td class="yfnc_tablehead1" align="center" width="12%">Open Int</td></tr><tr><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" nowrap="nowrap"><b><a href="/q/op?s=ARIA&amp;k=2.000000">2.00</a></b></td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1"><a href="/q?s=UAQXO.X">UAQXO.X</a></td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right"><b><span id="yfs_l10_uaqxo.x">0.05</span></b></td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right"><span id="yfs_c10_uaqxo.x"> <span class="">0.00</span></span></td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right">N/A</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right"><span id="yfs_a00_uaqxo.x">0.05</span></td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right"><span id="yfs_v00_uaqxo.x">120</span></td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right">1,304</td></tr><tr><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" nowrap="nowrap"><b><a href="/q/op?s=ARIA&amp;k=2.500000">2.50</a></b></td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1"><a href="/q?s=UAQXZ.X">UAQXZ.X</a></td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right"><b><span id="yfs_l10_uaqxz.x">0.15</span></b></td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right"><span id="yfs_c10_uaqxz.x"><img src="http://l.yimg.com/a/i/us/fi/03rd/up_g.gif" alt="Up" border="0" height="14" width="10"> <span class="yfi-price-change-up">0.05</span></span></td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right"><span id="yfs_b00_uaqxz.x">0.05</span></td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right"><span id="yfs_a00_uaqxz.x">0.20</span></td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right"><span id="yfs_v00_uaqxz.x">12</span></td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1" align="right">776</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table><table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td width="1%"><table class="yfnc_d" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="10"><tbody><tr><td><table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="yfnc_h">&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td><td><small>Highlighted options are in-the-money.</small></td></tr></tbody></table><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td height="10"></td></tr><tr><td align="center"></td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="7"></td><td width="1%">


----------



## sapito (10 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> He estado mirando las call y put para 18 de diciembre...
> 
> La call con más volumen es la de 3.00 USD (523 de volumen)
> 
> ...



Hola, parece que mezclas volumen y open interest... 
No tengo estos conceptos muy claros, a ver si me puede s iluminar:

- como las opciones se compran y se venden, hay un volumen, que es el de compra venta.
- el open interest es el numero de contratos/ocpiones abiertos.

Que una opción put o call tenga mucho volumen, no se que quiere decir, más que parece que cambia mucho de manos. Supongo que un volumen alto da fiabilidad a una tendencia.

Qu el open interest sea alto, quiere decir que ha mucha gente haciendo esa apuesta... 

Parece que nos interesa más el open interest no?

Bueno, dejo un link sobnre el tema y gracias por la información que me puedas dar.
Open interest - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Dic 2009)

me piro,, es un rollo esta sesión...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Dic 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Hola, parece que mezclas volumen y open interest...
> No tengo estos conceptos muy claros, a ver si me puede s iluminar:
> 
> - como las opciones se compran y se venden, hay un volumen, que es el de compra venta.
> ...



Para mí cuentan más las recién negociadas, pero si miramos el Open Interest, estamos en las mismas, 2.00-2,50 es lo que esperan para este mes....

Es correcto todo lo que has contado, gracias por las aclaraciones y enlaces.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Dic 2009)

ARIA sigue en coma inducido y tal


----------



## Catacrack (10 Dic 2009)

Necesito ver a ARIA a 2,2x para meterle medio cargador, el otro medio lo dejaria en la recamara.

Pecata, Luca a cuanto teneis pensado volver a entrar ?


----------



## Mulder (10 Dic 2009)

El Ibex ha terminado con el día con compras muy fuertes de los leoncios, se ha pasado casi todo el día con saldo negativo hasta que en los últimos 5 minutos han empezado a comprar con mucha fuerza y en todas las ocasiones por encima de la media del día hasta dejar el volumen acumulado del día en positivo, esto augura un fuerte gap alcista para mañana.

En el S&P el saldo del día es netamente positivo, aunque durante la sesión europea se han dedicado a vender con poca convicción pero a media hora del cierre del Ibex también se han puesto a comprar vorazmente.

Sin embargo el volumen medio del día ha sido bastante bajo, pero creo que eso es lo que corresponde a un día de subidas, mañana tengo previsto que recuperemos bastante, aunque es posible que hacia el final de la sesión empiecen las ventas de nuevo.


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Necesito ver a ARIA a 2,2x para meterle medio cargador, el otro medio lo dejaria en la recamara.
> 
> Pecata, Luca a cuanto teneis pensado volver a entrar ?



Pues no lo sé... por una parte, si está muy bajo, igual no interesa volver a entrar. Pero si, 2,20-2,30 estaría bien.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Necesito ver a ARIA a 2,2x para meterle medio cargador, el otro medio lo dejaria en la recamara.
> 
> Pecata, Luca a cuanto teneis pensado volver a entrar ?



yo no he vendido hamijo....


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El Ibex ha terminado con el día con compras muy fuertes de los leoncios, se ha pasado casi todo el día con saldo negativo hasta que en los últimos 5 minutos han empezado a comprar con mucha fuerza y en todas las ocasiones por encima de la media del día hasta dejar el volumen acumulado del día en positivo, esto augura un fuerte gap alcista para mañana.
> 
> En el S&P el saldo del día es netamente positivo, aunque durante la sesión europea se han dedicado a vender con poca convicción pero a media hora del cierre del Ibex también se han puesto a comprar vorazmente.
> 
> Sin embargo el volumen medio del día ha sido bastante bajo, pero creo que eso es lo que corresponde a un día de subidas, mañana tengo previsto que recuperemos bastante, aunque es posible que hacia el final de la sesión empiecen las ventas de nuevo.



Vamos, que volveremos a intentar atacar los 12.000, de ahí volveremos a bajar, luego volveremos a subir... y así como el día de la marmota.


----------



## bertok (10 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> yo no he vendido hamijo....



Que paciencia teneis ......

Los 2,20 son un nive muy importante de cara a iniciar otro tiron al alza.

Suerte


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vamos, que volveremos a intentar atacar los 12.000, de ahí volveremos a bajar, luego volveremos a subir... y así como el día de la marmota.



Toca surfear, con buenas olas se recoge un 5% semanal :baba:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Dic 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Que paciencia teneis ......
> 
> Los 2,20 son un nive muy importante de cara a iniciar otro tiron al alza.
> 
> Suerte



creo que pyn las lleva tmb.

teníamos un canal 2,60 2,40 que hemos roto, asi que si llegamos a 2,20 no espero rebote sino guano XD hemos cerrado los gaps pendientes hoy a la velocidad de la luz...


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Dic 2009)

que esta acción rebote??...buf...


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2009)

Nada lo mismo de siempre... PUMP and DUMP... algo me dice que estamos ante un rebote importante... que no CUNDA EN PANICO!!!!

SNSS ... los resultados los dieron el 7 DEC y ha tardo 3 días en el BOOM!!!

No me extrañaria lo+ mínimo que algo parecido este en proceso en ARIAd... si hemos visto los 1.7x y los 2.41 el viernes pasado...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Nada lo mismo de siempre... PUMP and DUMP... algo me dice que estamos ante un rebote importante... que no CUNDA EN PANICO!!!!
> 
> SNSS ... los resultados los dieron el 7 DEC y ha tardo 3 días en el BOOM!!!
> 
> No me extrañaria lo+ mínimo que algo parecido este en proceso en ARIAd... si hemos visto los 1.7x y los 2.41 el viernes pasado...



Empiezo a estar hasta las kalandras de esta acción, le voy a poner un SL en 2,20 y paso de ella....


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2009)

Si, vamos a tener que utlizarla para tradear... hasta el año que viene... le habrán regalado las acciones a JMP por la recomendación?


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2009)

Al cierre tendríamos que rebotar.. hay sobreventa... ahora no están soltando demasiadas. desde las 19:11 a las19:48h = 107.653 acciones.


http://ccbn.10kwizard.com/xml/download.php?repo=tenk&ipage=6645137&format=PDF

Operación de INSIDER.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Al cierre tendríamos que rebotar.. hay sobreventa... ahora no están soltando demasiadas. desde las 19:11 a las19:48h = 107.653 acciones.
> 
> 
> http://ccbn.10kwizard.com/xml/download.php?repo=tenk&ipage=6645137&format=PDF
> ...



Si, cerramos a 2,40 pero mañana gap a la baja...


De qué va el congreso en texas?


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2009)

*Hasta el lunes, no creo que podamos ver reflejado nada en la cot.. el coloquio de ARIAd, es despues del cierre.


32nd Annual San Antonio Breast Cancer Symposium*
“An international scientific symposium for interaction and exchange
among basic scientists and clinicians in breast cancer.”



San Antonio Breast Cancer Symposium


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Al cierre tendríamos que rebotar.. hay sobreventa... ahora no están soltando demasiadas. desde las 19:11 a las19:48h = 107.653 acciones.
> 
> 
> http://ccbn.10kwizard.com/xml/download.php?repo=tenk&ipage=6645137&format=PDF
> ...



Son stock options... le han dado al colega 25.000 acciones...

La pregunta es, son de la autocartera o hay ido a pillarlas "al rastro"


----------



## bonoce (10 Dic 2009)

*Comparativo de la bolsa de Grecia y Irlanda con nuestro Chulibex*

IBEX vs Athex vs ISE

Me sorprende que nadie haya comentado ésto antes...

El IBEX tiene que corregir y muy fuerte. Los índices de estos otros países llevan una línea bastante similar al nuestro hasta septiembre. Ahí empiezan a desacoplarse y han corregido un 20% (+ 0 -)en estos dos meses. 
La situación de nuestro país creo que es peor a largo plazo, aunque los datos a día de hoy de endeudamiento no sean tan malos como en aquellos. 
Ahora es sólo cuestión de acertar el timing.::


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2009)

Una posi de compra de 2.38 ... 76.600accs... la última vez que ví una orden de compra... recuerdo la de UBS de 380.000accs... nos fuimos a los 1.7x ... quizás una FAKE HEAD. XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Mulder (10 Dic 2009)

bonoce dijo:


> IBEX vs Athex vs ISE
> 
> Me sorprende que nadie haya comentado ésto antes...
> 
> ...



El timing lo tienes en este post:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2256706-post67703.html


----------



## chameleon (10 Dic 2009)

jo DP, las arias os traen por la calle de la amargura 

a ver si teneis suerte y despegan


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2009)

Son los HF... algunos toman su "profit" y otros la tumban para acumular y re-test the new PUMP AND DUMP semanal... normalmente tardaban una media de 20 sesiones... pero ahora el tiempo apremia. XD


----------



## chameleon (10 Dic 2009)

pues si quieren asustar a la gente tendrán que bajarla más 

algo parecido ha pasado en ING hoy. jugosas plusvalías para los que no nos asustamos


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2009)

En ONTy... lo han hecho a la par de ARIAd... su derrumbe comenzo el 15 de SEP, con min de 3.3xUSD finales de octubre... y hoy está despegando de nuevo, un nuevo estudio con MERCK ... lo bueno de esa cot. es que al superar los 5.00USD... ya la mueven muchos fondos y echan a los penny daytraders... una vez que la acc "TIENE OTRO PRECIO, superior a la media de las pennys -simbolicamente- no entran. XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Dic 2009)

Oncothyreon Inc. - Google Finance

Las tengo a 5,78 desde hace no se cuanto :cook: si las aguante con perdidas del 50% no se si venderlas ahora,el dilema del pillado :XX:

Por cierto vendi 2 mini ibex largos al cierre en 11595, 200 puntos menos cada uno... me quedan 6.... estar largo para mi es un sinvivir :XX:


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2009)

Hl... Sell sell sell.... Recupera capital!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Dic 2009)

Ha perdido fuelle,a ver si mañana sigue la fiesta.


----------



## sapito (10 Dic 2009)

Los que estais aburridos con el ibex compraos unas arias, entretenimiento asegurado.


----------



## carvil (10 Dic 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Los que estais aburridos con el ibex compraos unas arias, entretenimiento asegurado.




Como no la apliquen calor se va por el desagüe. Pero sigue alcista, 2.33 parece una zona de apoyo.

Es extraño el poco volúmen de hoy en el E-Mini, también en el US$ hummmmm.


Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Dic 2009)

Estoy con Carvil, el 2,33$ es muy buena entrada...







Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (10 Dic 2009)

Los que se aburran esperando al prometido (todos-los-dias) subidón de Aria pueden entretenerse mientras tanto con los pump&dump diarios del Dr.Mulder 

The Blackstone Group L.P. - Google Finance

Y ahora más en serio, la bajada y debilidad de esta tarde tras el cierre europeo ha sido puro cuento, al final han recuperado lo perdido durante la tarde (en contratos) y han dejado el saldo del día bastante en positivo.


----------



## carvil (10 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Estoy con Carvil, el 2,33$ es muy buena entrada...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




29.300---2.4297 22.03  en A.H.


Salu2


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Dic 2009)

Buenas ^___^!

Joer con las acciones de los huevos... ya pensaba yo que me iban a dar al menos para quedarme por aqui otro par de semanas, pero va a ser que no :´(.

Tanto mamoneo en la zona esta, a mi me da que pensar que no quieren dejar que suba mucho más... cualquier día amanecerá con un gap bastante grande.

Un saludo desde Brasil o


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2009)

Wataru... pasatelo en GRANDE con esas amiguitas.. jijijiji!!!

Si, creo que el breakout no se dará hasta que pasen unos días... todo el mundo lo esperaba... y al final los MMs se salen con la suya... hoy no había motivos para bajar de este modo, llevamos -9% desde el martes.

La van a dejar en los 2.4x hasta que llegue el dichoso vencimiento 18dec....


----------



## carvil (10 Dic 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas ^___^!
> 
> Joer con las acciones de los huevos... ya pensaba yo que me iban a dar al menos para quedarme por aqui otro par de semanas, pero va a ser que no :´(.
> 
> ...



Como vai você em suas férias? Sao muito bem 


Salu2


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Dic 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Como vai você em suas férias? Sao muito bem
> 
> 
> Salu2



Jus, esto es la hostia...

Entre el día de llegada, con retrasos incluidos, lo siguientes tres días en el carnatal en camarotes (fiestas privadas) y el cuarto saliendo en un bloco (desfilando...) pues esto fue lo mejor... pfff como son las brasileiras aqui te comen la boca, se giran y no las ves más jjajaja. Y de celosas pfff chico chupetón de marcado tengo... jajaja

En la primera semana ningun día he dormido más de 2 horas, afortunadamente ya estoy dormiendo más.

Mañana me voy a Río a pasar los últimos días...
Un saludo


----------



## Burney (11 Dic 2009)

Buenos dias:

Al final no habia perdido la directriz alcista como pensaba ayer... así que viendo el MACD a punto de dar compra y como BSN MA lleva dos dias comprando masivamente para cuidar el precio... parece que habrá rebote.


----------



## Hagen (11 Dic 2009)

Tras la caida del miercoles, volvi a meter pasta en el santander.
yo tambien espero subidas, no se hasta cuando, estamos en el bull trap.

A ver si me pongo un poco al dia con el trading tras una temporada alejado por motivos profesionales.

Saludos a todos los veteranos y nuevos


----------



## carvil (11 Dic 2009)

Buenos dias 


Ayer practicamente no hubo volúmen, hoy debería haberlo, en el E-Mini estamos entre el soporte 1082 y la resistencia 1110.

En US$ 76.3 y 76.4


Salu2


----------



## pyn (11 Dic 2009)

Buenos días,
hemos vuelto a la zona de los 11600... a ver cómo se comporta una vez ahí si no aguanta mala señal para los alcistas.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Dic 2009)

> *-.Bankinter.*
> Lo mejor: Plataforma de prorealtime básico, en tiempo real en España, y si cumples 3 operaciones en el NYSE. Análisis de resultados del 75% de las compañías del Ibex, y algunas del STOXX en formato PDF, con cash flow, y/o evolucín del resultado, o precio. Disponibilidad de análisis del tech rules y factest en tu cartera, analizando volatilidad, riesgo.
> 
> Lo peor: Son carernos. La comisión de dividendos es de de un 0.0025%, y la de la cuenta de valores unos 45€/ año. Para comprar y vender en USA o Europa, suelen aplicar una tarifa plana de 20€ por operación.





> _*ING*_
> 
> Lo mejor: Barato. No tienes comisión de custodia ni de valores, ni de c/c, ni por cobro de dividendos. Pagas por comprar y por vender, anunque para cantidades mayores de 3000€ ( a ojo), te puede salir más caro que otros brokers, ya que son 5€ + marginal. No estoy seguro de como son a la hora de comprar en USA,o EU.
> 
> ...




Actualizado.

A ver si alguno habla de R4 para comparar con ahorro.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Dic 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> Dado que los participantes en este hilo somos por naturaleza usuarios de servicios bancarios en general, y de brokers en particular, creo que sería una buena ídea dar nuestra opinión sobre los que hallamos probado.
> 
> ...



Añade que ING sólo tienes para operar en Nasdaq100 y NYSE, muy limitados. Operativa muy pobre eso sí. Si vas a operar en mercado español y europeo está muy bien.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Dic 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Añade que ING sólo tienes para operar en Nasdaq100 y NYSE, muy limitados. Operativa muy pobre eso sí. Si vas a operar en mercado español y europeo está muy bien.




Te lo añado, .


----------



## Mulder (11 Dic 2009)

A los buenos días!



mixtables dijo:


> _*ING*_
> 
> Lo mejor: Barato. No tienes comisión de custodia ni de valores, ni de c/c, ni por cobro de dividendos. Pagas por comprar y por vender, anunque para cantidades mayores de 3000€ ( a ojo), te puede salir más caro que otros brokers, ya que son 5€ + marginal. No estoy seguro de como son a la hora de comprar en USA,o EU.
> 
> Lo peor: Cutres. No tienes plataforma alguna.



ING como plataforma es de lo peor, pero en todo ni gráficos ni nada de nada y encima las cotizaciones tienen un retardo de ¡media hora! para operar en USA te cobran 15$ + 0.45% del capital con lo cual te sale más barato que la comisión en acciones españolas o europeas cuando el euro está a 1.51$ o más.

Creo que si quieres añadir algún valor puedes llamar por teléfono.


----------



## tonuel (11 Dic 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> Dado que los participantes en este hilo somos por naturaleza usuarios de servicios bancarios en general, y de brokers en particular, creo que sería una buena ídea dar nuestra opinión sobre los que hallamos probado.
> 
> ...







Ábrase una cuenta en R4 y deje de hacer el pobre...








Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si vas a tradear y hacerte intradía claro que sí es una caca. A medio o largo plazo, si vas a dejar las acciones macerar, no está mal.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Dic 2009)

Buenos días,

Llevaba unos días fuera y no sé si ya habéis comentado este artículo de Cárpatos sobre el IBEX 5 y el Chicharribex que está por debajo de 9000 puntos.

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ábrase una cuenta en R4 y deje de hacer el pobre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Renta 4, según tengo entendido es lo mejor para tradear, pero para mantener cartera, son un poco careros.


----------



## Burney (11 Dic 2009)

hola a todos

veo que he acertado al final al no cerrar el corto del SAN... :Baile:

no lo he hecho porque si mirais el MACD diario tanto del Santander como del BBVA hacen una divergencias bajistas BRUTALES. Esta mañana no me ha dado tiempo a poner el gráfico, a ver si alguno que esté aburrido sube el gráfico en diario y con el MACD para que se vea la divergencia.

PD: 11,12... nos acercamos a zona de apertura de más cortos porque se estaría perdiendo la directriz...


----------



## pyn (11 Dic 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> Dado que los participantes en este hilo somos por naturaleza usuarios de servicios bancarios en general, y de brokers en particular, creo que sería una buena ídea dar nuestra opinión sobre los que hallamos probado.
> 
> ...



Ahorro: me gustan sus gráficos, que tiene varios productos interesantes, sobretodo son especialistas en ibex: futuros, opciones, acciones. De internacional acciones sólo y con información retardada 15 minutos. Lo mejor sus gráficos.

Interdin: futuros y opciones, para tradear. Lo mejor sus precios.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Dic 2009)

cuando el SAN veas sus barbas "cortar", pon las tuyas a remojar

el guarribex no sube como tiene que subir en relación al europeo, lo del S&P va a costar a muchos digerirlo

estamos en una situación delicada para los alcistas


----------



## tonuel (11 Dic 2009)

A mi lo que me gustaria saber es quien se queda con los cortos del botas en R4... 


Saludos


----------



## chameleon (11 Dic 2009)

Francisco Linares  dice que abrirá cortos en SAN y BBVA.



> Una venta de SAN a 11.75 me parece interesante teniendo en cuenta que el stop está a un 2%, pues si supera los 12 euros de cierre habrá que recomprar.
> 
> BBVA: En este banco la venta sería a 12.80 y la recompra cuando supere de cierre el 13.30



yo haría lo contrario...


----------



## tonuel (11 Dic 2009)

Yo los abriria el dia antes del crash del chulibex, cuando caiga un 20%... ése seria el momento... ienso:



Saludos ienso:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Dic 2009)

> *-.Bankinter.*
> Lo mejor: Plataforma de prorealtime básico, en tiempo real en España, y si cumples 3 operaciones en el NYSE. Análisis de resultados del 75% de las compañías del Ibex, y algunas del STOXX en formato PDF, con cash flow, y/o evolucín del resultado, o precio. Disponibilidad de análisis del tech rules y factest en tu cartera, analizando volatilidad, riesgo.
> 
> Lo peor: Son carernos. La comisión de dividendos es de de un 0.0025%, y la de la cuenta de valores unos 45€/ año. Para comprar y vender en USA o Europa, suelen aplicar una tarifa plana de 20€ por operación.





> _*ING*_
> 
> Lo mejor: Barato. No tienes comisión de custodia ni de valores, ni de c/c, ni por cobro de dividendos. Pagas por comprar y por vender, anunque para cantidades mayores de 3000€ ( a ojo), te puede salir más caro que otros brokers, ya que son 5€ + marginal. No estoy seguro de como son a la hora de comprar en USA,o EU.
> 
> ...



Actualizado


----------



## chameleon (11 Dic 2009)

ING son muy caros, es también un 0.0025%, aunque a veces se tiran el pisto y te ponen un 0.0020%. para tradear, que es lo que hacemos en este hilo, R4 e interdín. ahorro lo probé y no me gustó mucho.

interdín es mi preferido por su sencillez, y porque te dan posis gratis, lo malo es que no tienen mucha variedad de valores. de precios son parecido a R4. en general el trato es mejor en R4, están todo el rato pendientes de tí


----------



## Mulder (11 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ábrase una cuenta en R4 y deje de hacer el pobre...





Pepitoria dijo:


> Si vas a tradear y hacerte intradía claro que sí es una caca. A medio o largo plazo, si vas a dejar las acciones macerar, no está mal.



Los dos me parecen malos, ninguno de los dos da tiempo real, aunque RT4 tiene la opción pero *si les pagas mensualmente* por ello, a mi eso me parece una vergüenza.

Salgan un poco del país y verán que los conceptos por los que carga RT4 son absurdos, las comisiones descabelladas y encima la imposibilidad de ponerse cortos en muchos mercados donde el resto del mundo si puede (hablo de ponerse corto en títulos de valores norteamericanos desde paises del tercer mundo) 

Aunque el otro día dijo DP que se podían abrir opciones put de cualquier valor en USA en RT4 si llamabas por teléfono, pfff!

En mi modesta opinión todos son muy penosos, sobre todo si empezamos a comparar con los de más allá de la frontera, Interdin es el único al que le encuentro un pase honroso pero tiene comisiones algo altas para mi gusto y eso que es de los más baratos. RT4 lo bueno que tiene es la disponibilidad de operar con muchísimos valores, hasta chicharros del Nasdaq pero siempre pasando por caja.

edito: Tonuel, en Interdin siempre hay cortos disponibles para el SAN.


----------



## tonuel (11 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Los dos me parecen malos, ninguno de los dos da tiempo real, aunque RT4 tiene la opción pero *si les pagas mensualmente* por ello, a mi eso me parece una vergüenza.




Es lo que tiene vivir en un país tercermundista...


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2009)

Buenas tardes...

Se olvida usted de algo importante...

Confianza donde depositar los ahorros para operar... interdin es de las cajas... ejm.. ejm...


----------



## carvil (11 Dic 2009)

Buenas tardes  


US$ 76.79 8:


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (11 Dic 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

El oro se está desplomando literalmente, el euro también, el petroleo baja pero menos, ahora solo quedan las bolsas, pero creo que hasta el lunes no lo veremos.



donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes...
> 
> Se olvida usted de algo importante...
> 
> Confianza donde depositar los ahorros para operar... interdin es de las cajas... ejm.. ejm...



Pues a mi no me han cobrado aun comisiones ocultas como hacen las propias cajas con sus clientes (y esto lo se de oidas) Interdin debe ser uno de los pocos negocios realmente rentables de las cajas así que dudo que sea inseguro.

De todas formas las cajas lo que tienen es una participación importante no el 100% del capital.


----------



## chollero (11 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Es lo que tiene vivir en un país tercermundista...



Que pesaditos en ese foro con que si somos un pais tercermundista, con que si hispanistan, seguro que no han salido de europa, para poder hablar hay que viajar un poquito, vayanse a marrueos si no les gusta España


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2009)

El sistema de manipulación de los MMs en ARIAd... ha dado signos de alzas para hoy... esperemos confirmación. XDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Mulder (11 Dic 2009)

chollero dijo:


> Que pesaditos en ese foro con que si somos un pais tercermundista, con que si hispanistan, seguro que no han salido de europa, para poder hablar hay que viajar un poquito, vayanse a marrueos si no les gusta España



Para poder hacer una buena comparación también hay que ir a ver el primer mundo, yo he estado en ambos y puedo decir que España está muy atrasada en muchas cosas y no tanto en otras pero la percepción general es hay buen potencial para mejorar y eso nunca ocurre, hay como una mano invisible que siempre lo evita.

La modernización de este pais siempre hizo tarde y mal.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Dic 2009)

Buenas y aburridas tardes.
¿Cuándo despega esto?


----------



## Mulder (11 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas y aburridas tardes.
> ¿Cuándo despega esto?



A las 16:00 hay dato


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las 16:00 hay dato



El dato de las 14:30 debería de habernos hecho subir, ¿no?


----------



## Mulder (11 Dic 2009)

Parece que todos los datos han salido hoy mejor de lo esperado, sin embargo las bolsas no lo están celebrando mucho.


----------



## Burney (11 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que todos los datos han salido hoy mejor de lo esperado, sin embargo las bolsas no lo están celebrando mucho.



hola a todos:

cuando hay buenas noticias y no sube el mercado... 

(es cuando Tonuel viene con sus certifieds )


----------



## Mulder (11 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


> hola a todos:
> 
> cuando hay buenas noticias y no sube el mercado...
> 
> (es cuando Tonuel viene con sus certifieds )



Si, pero estoy bastante seguro de que eso no sucederá hasta el lunes que viene.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Dic 2009)

Ya me cepille las ganancias de dias atras y otra vez en perdidas....jooooderrrrrrrrr quien me mandaria soltar los cortos del botassssssss


----------



## Burney (11 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, pero estoy bastante seguro de que eso no sucederá hasta el lunes que viene.



yo también lo creo...


----------



## Different (11 Dic 2009)

Entonces, ¿Cual es el mejor broker extranjero que hay para operar en la bolsa? ¿Cual recomiendan ustedes?


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Dic 2009)

Al botas hay que pegarle unos cortos por un tiempo


----------



## Mulder (11 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ya me cepille las ganancias de dias atras y otra vez en perdidas....jooooderrrrrrrrr quien me mandaria soltar los cortos del botassssssss



Cuando se entra en algo siempre hay que tener un objetivo establecido antes de entrar o, al menos, poco después de la entrada. Muchas veces cuesta más elegir un buen punto de salida que hacer una buena entrada.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Dic 2009)

After mulling over the first paragraph of 35 USC 112, the briefs (and suffering some "gray matter meltdown"), it has dawned on me that what we really have in the first paragraph is two branches of "written de******ion": (1) an "invention de******ion" requirement (i.e., describe what the invention is); and (2) a "make and use de******ion" requirement (which we've traditionally called the "enablement" requirement, but which is actually describe "how to make and use the invention described" requirement. In other words, the portion of the first paragraph which says "the manner and process of making and using it, in such full, clear, concise, and exact terms as to enable any person skilled in the art to which it pertains, or with which it is most nearly connected, to make and use the same" should read together. Even under this view of the first paragraph, you still have a separate and distinct "invention de******ion" requirement which favors Lilly's position, not Ariad's.

Estamos bien jodidos... 2,30 de momento...


----------



## Mulder (11 Dic 2009)

Different dijo:


> Entonces, ¿Cual es el mejor broker extranjero que hay para operar en la bolsa? ¿Cual recomiendan ustedes?



Siempre he oido hablar muy bien de Interactive Brokers.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


> yo también lo creo...



Burney DPTR ha hecho suelo, amplias?


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Dic 2009)

ARIA, la acción estrella del hilo, sigue directa al desague


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuando se entra en algo siempre hay que tener un objetivo establecido antes de entrar o, al menos, poco después de la entrada. Muchas veces cuesta más elegir un buen punto de salida que hacer una buena entrada.



Sali ayer por la noche y me levante tarde....se me olvido poner el stop a las 9.... telecinco me ha dejado el culo como un mandril :56:


----------



## Different (11 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Siempre he oido hablar muy bien de Interactive Brokers.





Y usted con cual opera sino es mucho preguntar...¿


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Sali ayer por la noche y me levante tarde....se me olvido poner el stop a las 9.... telecinco me ha dejado el culo como un mandril :56:



Te dije que dejaras a tele5 tranquila es un poco especial... yo la compro antes del dividendo y seimpre me da alegrías...


----------



## Mulder (11 Dic 2009)

Different dijo:


> Y usted con cual opera sino es mucho preguntar...¿



De momento con Interdin, por ciertas razones que no detallaré aquí, pero no descarto que en un futuro me vaya a operar con ese broker.


----------



## Mulder (11 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Sali ayer por la noche y me levante tarde....se me olvido poner el stop a las 9.... telecinco me ha dejado el culo como un mandril :56:



Ya te dije que BME era muy aconsejable para cortos en ese momento más que tl5 y le hubieras sacado una pasta, lástima que yo también esperé a tener un buen precio y al final tampoco pude entrar :


----------



## Different (11 Dic 2009)

Y la mejor plataforma para operar forex cual consideran que es?


----------



## Burney (11 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Burney DPTR ha hecho suelo, amplias?



hola luca, por ahora no. Aguanta en el 0,74-0,75 y puede que rebote al 0,85 (pullback al soporte anterior)... pero técnicamente lo "normal" sería que se vaya más abajo...

Y digo "normal" porque estos valores son como son...

Mientras no corrijan los mercados y lleguen a zonas de soportes... prefiero no entrar en nada para evitar una pillada mayor (en esta llevo una imperial de primera categoria :56::ouch:... menos mal que sólo fué un picoteo...)

PD: En principio DPTR está en mínimos históricos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


> hola luca, por ahora no. Aguanta en el 0,74-0,75 y puede que rebote al 0,85 (pullback al soporte anterior)... pero técnicamente lo "normal" sería que se vaya más abajo...
> 
> Y digo "normal" porque estos valores son como son...
> 
> ...



Burney, DPTR empieza a subir...


----------



## Burney (11 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Burney, DPTR empieza a subir...



no me fio... y más aún cuando parece que los indices van a despeñarse...

tecnicamente ahora mismo la única señal alcista buena que tendría es que superase el 0,85-0.86, mientras eso no se supere posiblemente sean rebotes por sobreventa


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Dic 2009)

Tengo el dedo encima del botón para vender las Aria XD

Vaya mierda de acciones...


----------



## Kujire (11 Dic 2009)

Luca, haz caso a Burney


----------



## Mulder (11 Dic 2009)

Luca, aunque te haya salido bien alguna vez, piramidar en pérdidas es un error descomunal.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Dic 2009)

Madre mia que ruina,me tengo que poner corto en lo que mas sube,y los minis largos que no despegan....me voy a que me de el aire un rato.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Dic 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Luca, haz caso a Burney



Si no amplías en mínimos históricos cuando lo haces? 

Ya he ampliado, total, da igual, voy a acabar el año en rojo, unos eruos más no pasa nada, si sale bien recupero bastante.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Luca, aunque te haya salido bien alguna vez, piramidar en pérdidas es un error descomunal.



Eso es lo malo Mulder, que siempre me ha funcionado... 

No lo veo más arriesgado que operar con CFD.


----------



## Burney (11 Dic 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Luca, haz caso a Burney



:o

..........




LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si no amplías en mínimos históricos cuando lo haces?
> 
> Ya he ampliado, total, da igual, voy a acabar el año en rojo, unos eruos más no pasa nada, si sale bien recupero bastante.



lo suyo es hacerlo con los indices hacia arriba... pero hacia abajo lo normal es que lo arrastre todo a la baja (salvo aislados por noticias, manipulaciones varias, etc)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si no amplías en mínimos históricos cuando lo haces?
> 
> Ya he ampliado, total, da igual, voy a acabar el año en rojo, unos eruos más no pasa nada, si sale bien recupero bastante.



Catacrack tu y yo vamos a fundar un hedge fund :Aplauso:


----------



## Mulder (11 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Madre mia que ruina,me tengo que poner corto en lo que mas sube,y los minis largos que no despegan....me voy a que me de el aire un rato.





Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Catacrack tu y yo vamos a fundar un hedge fund :Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Dic 2009)

Que plomazo de sesión


----------



## Catacrack (11 Dic 2009)

A mi dejarme tranquilo que solte 10k arias a 2,60$ y otras 10k a 2,59$ y aunque la gente me odie quiero ver los 2$ mas pronto que tarde antes de hacer el pump and dump de DP.


----------



## Catacrack (11 Dic 2009)

Ademas hace un tiempo ya recomende hacer lo contrario que HL y nadie me hizo caso, yo he recuperado bastante capital este ultimo mes. Sin acritud.


----------



## Burney (11 Dic 2009)

veo que los indices usa se han puesto rojillos

a ver si cierran bien abajo y el lunes abrimos SAN con gap bajista y destrozamos la directriz de una vez




Catacrack dijo:


> Ademas hace un tiempo ya recomende hacer lo contrario que HL y nadie me hizo caso, yo he recuperado bastante capital este ultimo mes. Sin acritud.




qué cab... 

hombre... un drawdown lo tiene cualquiera... yo me tuve que tomar unas vacas bolseras porque llevaba 5 o 6 operaciones malas consecutivas...

menos mal que he vuelto con una 5 estrellas... (corto SAN en 11,94 :fiufiu


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Dic 2009)

No me ha gustado nada ese bajón final, a ver como abrimos el lunes...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Dic 2009)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> A ver si por lo menos no nos joden a los dos, que puede pasar. :rolleye:



P'a que luego digan que el mercado no es sabio, vaya si podían jodernos a los dos.


----------



## Kujire (11 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si no amplías en mínimos históricos cuando lo haces?
> 
> Ya he ampliado, total, da igual, voy a acabar el año en rojo, unos eruos más no pasa nada, si sale bien recupero bastante.



Burney dió unas buenas razones, a veces no hacer nada y esperar es "bueno" ... 

Para darle al botón debes estar segur@ al 80%, es decir, "tienes el mapa de la isla del tesoro, y lo único que te impediría llegar allí es un huracán, un tsumani, un terremoto,..."

(este ejemplo es más sencillo que el del gato y el horno verdad?)


----------



## Catacrack (11 Dic 2009)

kujire como ves aria?


----------



## Mulder (11 Dic 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Burney dió unas buenas razones, a veces no hacer nada y esperar es "bueno" ...
> 
> Para darle al botón debes estar segur@ al 80%, es decir, "tienes el mapa de la isla del tesoro, y lo único que te impediría llegar allí es un huracán, un tsumani, un terremoto,..."
> 
> (este ejemplo es más sencillo que el del gato y el horno verdad?)



Yo estoy hasta dispuesto a pagar por un diccionario kujire-cristiano


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Dic 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Burney dió unas buenas razones, a veces no hacer nada y esperar es "bueno" ...
> 
> Para darle al botón debes estar segur@ al 80%, es decir, "tienes el mapa de la isla del tesoro, y lo único que te impediría llegar allí es un huracán, un tsumani, un terremoto,..."
> 
> (este ejemplo es más sencillo que el del gato y el horno verdad?)



La verdad es que no

Tengo que rebajar una media muy alta para escapar cuando pueda, así que no hay muchas opciones, de eso estoy seguro al 100%.

Igual le hacen un IPO el lunes a 1,50 y gano una pasta, o entra en bancarrota y pierdo todo, es totalmente puro azar, no hay mapa ni gato que valga.


----------



## Burney (11 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo estoy hasta dispuesto a pagar por un diccionario kujire-cristiano



pensaba que era el único que lo necesitaba... :XX:


----------



## Mulder (11 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No me ha gustado nada ese bajón final, a ver como abrimos el lunes...



Parece que hay mucha indecisión, volumen bajo y en el Ibex no hemos tenido operaciones de los leoncios desde poco antes de las 16:00 parece que estén reservándose para algo, el saldo del día ha sido netamente positivo.

Creo que al final no tendremos el anunciado gap a la baja, aunque nos queda mucha sesión todavía con los gringos.


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2009)

Estamos viendo que muchas de las acciones de ASH, las están PUMPEANDO ayer / hoy -SNSS-...... hoy toca CYCC ... desde el 7 que había noticias, los MMs no habían hecho nada.

Los MMs conocen el método de las gacelas con estas noticias... viendo las posis de ARIAd.. se ve claramente la manipulación.

A mi me dá igual, voy largo... opino que están reservando la subida, los planes de HARVEY, eran claros, subir a 5.00USD para atraer a los fondos, JPM no se prestaría a este juego... de lo contrario.

Que cada uno vea lo que quiera ver.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Estamos viendo que muchas de las acciones de ASH, las están PUMPEANDO ayer / hoy -SNSS-...... hoy toca CYCC ... desde el 7 que había noticias, los MMs no habían hecho nada.
> 
> Los MMs conocen el método de las gacelas con estas noticias... viendo las posis de ARIAd.. se ve claramente la manipulación.
> 
> ...



Yo veo la semana que viene los 1,75


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2009)

No creo que Harvey se lanzara a la ligera a organizar una junta extraordinaria en ENERO, si no tuviese la seguridad de la revalorización del precio de las acciones.

Que pinta en todo esto JMP con la compra de esos millones? ... JMP recomendó semanas antes a HGSI, sobreponderar... además los HF tienen que inflar las previsiones del 2009 con beneficios al cierre.

Veo una serie de noticias encadenadas antes de fin de año... la reunión con MERCK es antes de que termine 2009.


----------



## Kujire (11 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> kujire como ves aria?



A corto dió venta(de libro) hace unos días.

Si tengo un poco de tiempo subo un análisis bastante interesante al blog.sobre ARIA


----------



## carvil (11 Dic 2009)

Más madera a la hoguera :ouch:


*Los democrátas votarán antes de fin de año, un aumento en 1.8 bilones $ casi el doble de lo presupuestado anteriormente, para el año fiscal 2010*


Como se nota que hay elecciones en 2010 :XX:


Buen fin de semana a todos.


Salu2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No creo que Harvey se lanzara a la ligera a organizar una junta extraordinaria en ENERO, si no tuviese la seguridad de la revalorización del precio de las acciones.
> 
> Que pinta en todo esto JMP con la compra de esos millones? ... JMP recomendó semanas antes a HGSI, sobreponderar... además los HF tienen que inflar las previsiones del 2009 con beneficios al cierre.
> 
> Veo una serie de noticias encadenadas antes de fin de año... la reunión con MERCK es antes de que termine 2009.



Lo que va a pasar antes de que acabe 2009 es que ARIA va a perder el juicio por las patentes y poco más me temo...

Hasta el 11 de enero no volvemos a ver los 2,80.....


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2009)

Seguro que habrá un veredicto este año... mucho me temo que hasta abril-mayo 2010... de ahí el inversor de las puts.


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2009)

La que está muy lateral es DRYSHIP... hace tiempo que no hace sus recorridos a los 5.6x USD .. sigue en los 6.xx ... será por la opciones... -no lo he mirado-


----------



## Catacrack (11 Dic 2009)

DP si yo quiero volver a entrar pero para un pobre como yo quitarse 0,20-0,40 pixs de encima sobre 20k acciones es un buen pellizco, ademas tenia la media bastante alta y asi igual la puedo rebajar, aunque ya se considere una nueva operacion.

Siempre se ha dicho que se puede ganar dinero en las bajadas y yo almenos lo intento aplicar, si aprovecho la bajada y con el mismo cash pillo 3-4k accs mas son beneficios.


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2009)

Como algo se está tramando en la cotización, prefiero no arriesgarme, pero veo muy licito que cada uno venda cuando quiera.

Suelo recordar las visitas a HGSI en marzo 0.50USD... una inversión de 600.000€ ... ahora mismo, estariamos hablando de 5.600 millones de pehetas... XDDDDDDD 5500%


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2009)

ARIAd: *THE GAME HAS COME FULL CIRCLE. XDDDDDDDDDD*


----------



## Catacrack (11 Dic 2009)

Estoy en beneficios en HYTM

EDITO:
HYTM
+36,72%


----------



## pyn (11 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ya me cepille las ganancias de dias atras y otra vez en perdidas....jooooderrrrrrrrr quien me mandaria soltar los cortos del botassssssss



¿Pero esta semana no habías sacado 5.000€+ en plusvalías?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Dic 2009)

HYTM a 0,40, esta también he ampliado hoy a 0,30....

Igual hay noticias de Ford.... Catacrak cuantas acciones llevas? para mantener en el nasdaq tenía que estar a 0,70...


----------



## Catacrack (11 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> HYTM a 0,40, esta también he ampliado hoy a 0,30....



Estoy por darle al boton de vender, las llevo a una media aprox de 0,34x$


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2009)

Enhorabuena por mantenerlas ...


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Estoy en beneficios en HYTM
> 
> EDITO:
> HYTM
> +36,72%



MASTER OF CHICHARRO's

seal of approved


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Estoy por darle al boton de vender, las llevo a una media aprox de 0,34x$



Como te digo, a 0,70 las podremos vender, incluso por encima de 1,00 USD si buscan gacelas a principios de enero...

Tenía que cumplir el requisito en febrero, puse un post sobre ello...


----------



## Catacrack (11 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Como te digo, a 0,70 las podremos vender, incluso por encima de 1,00 USD si buscan gacelas a principios de enero...
> 
> Tenía que cumplir el requisito en febrero, puse un post sobre ello...



Solte 8700acss a 0,39$

Me quedan unas 11k.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Solte 8700acss a 0,39$
> 
> Me quedan unas 11k.



Yo me las voy a quedar todas hasta enero/febrero

12k


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2009)

Luca eres un PRO. puedes ir a USA a trabajar de MM con Kujiire. XDDDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Dic 2009)

HYTM está teniendo un volumen que te cagas... me parece que los que iban cortos les han metido un supositorio XXL con este +40% que hemos llegado a hacer...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca eres un PRO. puedes ir a USA a trabajar de MM con Kujiire. XDDDDDDD



Ya me gustaría amí ser un Pro, pero como HYTM haga lo que espero, voy a sacar un buen pellizco...


----------



## Catacrack (11 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo me las voy a quedar todas hasta enero/febrero
> 
> 12k



Pues a otra que le tengo ganas de volver a verla a 0,30$. Sin querer me acabo de cepillar casi toda la posicion, poco mas de 4k en cartera.

Con la soltada de aria tengo practicamente el 50% en liquidez.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pues a otra que le tengo ganas de volver a verla a 0,30$. Sin querer me acabo de cepillar casi toda la posicion, poco mas de 4k en cartera.
> 
> Con la soltada de aria tengo practicamente el 50% en liquidez.



Es posible verla a 0,30 otra vez, pero como salga la noticia de Ford el lunes..... Puede que la veas a 2,00 USD antes de Enero.


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2009)

Me tengo que leer el manual que hay por ahí... como hacer bajar una cotización con 600.000acs... en ARIAd... lo hacen de PM.

Es cierto... hay una web, donde te explican las tecnicas que utilizan los MMs USArianos para manipular una cot, con un número determinado de accs, para jugar.


----------



## Catacrack (11 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Es cierto... hay una web, donde te explican las tecnicas que utilizan los MMs USArianos para manipular una cot, con un número determinado de accs, para jugar.



Bajamela a 2,10$ y le meto :baba:

LUCA me tengo que ir, he dejado las siguientes ordenes de compra:

5k a 0,35$
5k a 0,33$
8k a 0,30$

El Lunes nos vemos, buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2009)

Hummm... hay turnos para el PUMP AND DUMP en ARIAd... ahora quieren soltar 60k acciones a 2.30USD. xddddddddddddddddddddddddd

PD: Se las han comido en segundos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Dic 2009)

DP tú que sabes de chicharros...

A cuanto va a cerrar HYTM? está empezando a perder volumen...


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2009)

Hay algún dato fundamental donde apoyar la subida?

Puede ser una FAKE HEAD, para soltar papelitos... nunca se sabe.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay algún dato fundamental donde apoyar la subida?
> 
> Puede ser una FAKE HEAD, para soltar papelitos... nunca se sabe.




Hombre cuando se compran a 0.419 406.88k acciones muy fake head no es...


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2009)

*Golden Egg -ARIAd-*


With all the chickens out - its soon time to lay the golden egg... 

Both technicals and fundamentals strong... people got caught into a selling frenzy which is now over imo - they will regret their decision. 
*
*


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2009)

Cuando quieres soltar hay que crear mercado... eso en el NASDAQ y en HYTM... ha estado funcionando desde los 0.8USD ... tiene que consolidar la subida, para darla por valida... en el cierre los 0.40USD.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cuando quieres soltar hay que crear mercado... eso en el NASDAQ y en HYTM... ha estado funcionando desde los 0.8USD ... tiene que consolidar la subida, para darla por valida... en el cierre los 0.40USD.



Creo que puede haber una noticia cerca, y de paso, están machacando a los osos, esta acción tenía cortos a cascoporro que están cerrando.... como se den mucha prisa cerramos a 0,50 XD

Por cierto, Aria está preparando un cucharón... a ver si pone el Huevo de una P**A VEZ!!! XD


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2009)

Ahora las posis de compra son superiores... estaba claro que era una caída fake.... ARIAd.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ahora las posis de compra son superiores... estaba claro que era una caída fake.... ARIAd.



Hombre claro claro...

Para ser FAKE ha caído 0,40 USD en 3 días..


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2009)

Me refiero a la de hoy... hay que echar a esos "pollos" XDDDDDDD y no lo digo por los que han abandonado la granja -del hilo- XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Me refiero a la de hoy... hay que echar a esos "pollos" XDDDDDDD y no lo digo por los que han abandonado la granja -del hilo- XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



Pues al final no va a dibur el cucharón.. una lástima, podríamos haber tenido un cierre decente hoy.


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2009)

Parece que está estancada la negociación... podemos ver un breakout....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Parece que está estancada la negociación... podemos ver un breakout....



Cuando esto pasa, generalmente es hacia abajo XD


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2009)

No pierdas la fe ahora....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Dic 2009)

Estoy flipando un poco con HYTM a ver si wataru entra y lo vé + 50%


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2009)

Parece que seguirá subiendo el lunes....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Parece que seguirá subiendo el lunes....



Sólo con lo de Ford se pone en 2 USD pero hay más acuerdos negociándose (según se rumorea) de ahí que un analisto dijera que a finales de 2010 la acción podría estar en 20 USD...


Para el Lunes gap a la baja en ARIA...


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Dic 2009)

Juas acabo de llegar de la playa par descansar un poco... y que alegría, ya solo pierdo un 50% jajaja. Paciencia... que como me meta en otras pierdo más.

Un saludo y y veremos como cierra


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Dic 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas acabo de llegar de la playa par descansar un poco... y que alegría, ya solo pierdo un 50% jajaja. Paciencia... que como me meta en otras pierdo más.
> 
> Un saludo y y veremos como cierra



Tranquilo que nos vamos a forrar, en 2 USD muy pronto XD


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tranquilo que nos vamos a forrar, en 2 USD muy pronto XD



Me parece muy bien que yo tengo 9500... y me ayudaría bastante jaja


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Dic 2009)

que sopor.......................


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Dic 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Me parece muy bien que yo tengo 9500... y me ayudaría bastante jaja



0,47 Wata +60% y yo he ampliado hoy a 0,30 jajajaja

Yo tengo 12.800 acciones y ya estoy en verde, pero no tengo prisa por vender...


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Dic 2009)

CLAVES BURSÁTLES PARA LA PRÓXIMA SEMANA

El miércoles se publicará la decisión sobre los tipos de la Reserva Federal
MACROECONOMÍA:

Lunes 14

-No se publicarán datos macro relevantes.

Martes 15

A las 14:30:

-Precios de producción M/M (nov): Prev.: 0,8%; Ant.: 0,3%.

-Precios de producción A/A (nov): Prev.: 1,7%; Ant.: -1,9%.

-Precios de producción subyacente M/M (nov): Prev.: 0,2%; Ant.: -0,6%.

- Precios de producción subyacente A/A (ago): Prev.: 0,9%; Ant.: 0,7%.

A las 15:00:

-Flujos netos TIC a largo plazo (oct): Ant.: 40.700 millones.

-Flujos netos totales TIC (oct): Ant.: 133.500 millones.

A las 15:15:

-Producción industrial (nov): Prev.: 0,6%; Ant.: 0,1%.

-Utilización de capacidad (nov): Prev.: 71,1%; Ant.: 70,7%.

A las 19:00:

-Índice de mercado de viviendas de la NAHB (dic): Prev.: 18; Ant.: 17.

A las 23:00:

-Propensión al consumo ABC: Ant.: -47.

Miércoles 16

A las 13:00:

-Solicitudes de hipoteca de la MBA: Ant.: 8,5%.

A las 14:30:

-IPC M/M (nov): Prev.: 0,4%; Ant: 0,3%.

-IPC subyacente M/M (nov): Prev.: 0,1%; Ant.: 0,2%.

-IPC A/A (nov): Prev.: 1,8%; Ant: -0,2%.

-IPC subyacente A/A (nov): Prev.: 1,8%; Ant.: 1,7%.

-Permisos de construcción (nov): Prev.: 570.000; Ant.: 551.000.

-Balanza de cuenta corriente (3T): Prev.: -$106.000 millones; Ant.: -$98.800 millones.

A las 16:30:

-Inventarios de crudo.

A las 20:15:

-Decisión sobre los tipos de la Reserva Federal: Prev.: 0,25%; Ant.: 0,25%.

Jueves 17

A las 14:30:

-Peticiones iniciales de desempleo: Ant.: 474.000.

-Reclamos continuos: Ant.: 5.175.000.

A las 16:00:

-Índice manufacturero de la Fed de Filadelfia (dic): Prev.: 16,0; Ant.: 16,7.

-Índice de indicadores adelantados (nov): Prev.: 0,7%; Ant.: 10,3%.

Viernes 18

-No se publicarán datos macro relevantes.

Publicación de resultados:

Lunes: Ninguna de las empresas del S&P publica resultados hoy.

Martes: Adobe Systems y Best Buy.

Miércoles: Paychex.

Jueves: Darden Restaurants, Discover Financial Services, FedEx, General Mills, Nike y Oracle.

Viernes: Ninguna de las empresas del S&P publica resultados hoy.


----------



## Kujire (13 Dic 2009)

*BN: Loc@s por el Nasdaq*

Mañana vencen 3.5B$ de Bonos Islámicos de la promotora Dubaití Nakheel PJSC, la cual es la que desarrolla las islas en forma de palmera. Su posible impago, accionaría el impago en cascada de hasta 5,25B$ de pasivos, gran parte de los cuales afectarían a su avalista Dubai World. El emirato de Dubai, aún siendo el propietario del vehículo de inversiones Dubai World, no ha garantizado la deuda de ésta a sus acreedores, Nakheel PJSC tendría otros dos vencimientos de deuda previstos para 2011 y tendría dos semanas para solucionar el impago y evitar que los bonistas empezaran acciones en contra de ella.

Las posibilidades de que Nakheel PJSC cumpla el pago en su totalidad son muy limitadas, sus bonos cotizan con casi un 50% de descuento sobre cada dollar adeudado, y se especula que Nakheel PJSC podría pagar hasta 70cts por dollar emitiendo nueva deuda por lo pendiente, que permitiría su reestructuración.

Aunque no lo parezca, éste hecho va a ser lo que mueva el mercado mañana.

Mañana Dia D: “de pago, claro”


----------



## SNB4President (13 Dic 2009)

Bueno, visto el panorama vamos a tener que volver a recuperar el viejo costumbre de poner los movimientos dominicales de las bolsas de medio oriente, de hecho no hay mejor momento que ahora. Llevamos dos semanas en que la bolsa de Dubai y las del resto de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos son las que bajan más pero no hay mucho efecto contagio. A ver si sigue así o si el powder keg continúa si camino o se frena... 

Egipto: +5,86%
Kuwait: +1,73%
Israel: -0,23%
Bahrain: +0,18%
Jordania: +1,45%
Arabia Saudí: +0,01%
Oman: +2,57%
Qatar: +0,98%
Emiratos Árabes Húmedos (Dubai entre ellos): +4,46% 

Saludos ibexeros.


----------



## Sleepwalk (13 Dic 2009)

*La "cuádruple hora bruja" y sus consecuencias*

*Para estar al loro.*

*La "cuádruple hora bruja" y sus consecuencias*
La última "cuádruple hora bruja" del año tendrá lugar este viernes, 18 de diciembre. Se trata de un arbitraje entre el mercado de futuros (MEFF) y contado (SIBE), donde ambas plataformas de la compañía Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, BME, tienen un conexión perfecta.

En este tipo de sesiones se produce el vencimiento de opciones y futuros sobre acciones e índices. Y se denomina "cuádruple hora bruja" debido a los cuatro vencimientos que se dan en la jornada, añadiendo una mayor volatilidad que en cualquier otra sesión del año. Por otra parte, la diferencia entre el máximo y el mínimo en los índices no tiene por qué ser significativamente mayor que en cualquier otra jornada bursátil.

*¿CÓMO SE AJUSTAN AMBOS MERCADOS? *
En el caso del Ibex 35, el vencimiento tiene lugar entre las 16:15 y las 16:45, media hora frenética en el que se van deshaciendo las posiciones a razón de la trigésima parte de la cartera por minuto. Este punto es importante ya que se trata de replicar lo más posible el precio de liquidación del futuro con el fin de lograr la posición del contado se deshaga al mismo precio que MEFF lo hace con el futuro, de esta forma se consigue un arbitraje perfecto y ambos precios (contado y futuro) se igual en esta jornada.

*AUMENTAN VOLUMEN Y VOLATILIDAD EN EL CONTADO *
Esta operativa bursátil tiene dos consecuencias inmediatas, si el futuro y el contado están lejanos en puntos, la volatilidad se dispara en el mercado de contado en los valores subyacentes de derivados y más especialmente en la media hora en la que se produce el vencimiento. No obstante, normalmente no existe un aumento significativo de la misma. Tan sólo hay un ejemplo claro al respecto, el día del vencimiento que se produjo en septiembre de 2008, pocas jornadas después de la quiebra de Lehman Brothers, la oscilación en ese día en el Ibex 35 de 778,5 puntos entre el máximo y el mínimo, cuando la media diaria llegaba a 319,1 puntos. 

En cuanto al volumen, el registrado en una jornada de este tipo suele ser superior al de la media diaria del mismo mes. De forma explicativa, MEFF envía al SIBE las operaciones resultantes del vencimiento de los contratos por entrega, para que estas operaciones sean atendidas, los participantes en las mismas y siempre y cuando no tengan en su poder los títulos, deberán acudir a comprarlas en el mercado de contado y es este hecho el que contribuye en gran medida a incrementar el volumen.

*HORARIOS DE OTROS ÍNDICES *
En cuanto al precio de líquidación, el Eurostoxx lo hace entre las 11:50 y 12:00 horas, el Dax alemán lo realiza a las 13:00 horas.

La "cuádruple hora bruja" y sus consecuencias | Intereconomía


----------



## Burney (14 Dic 2009)

Hola gente, aqui os dejo lo que os comentaba el viernes acerca de las divergencias bajistas que tienen tanto el SAN como el BBVA (el IBEX también las tiene)...


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2009)

Mañana no habrá g**n* y si lo hubiera sería muy moderado, el g**n* lo tendremos este martes donde habrá una posibilidad alta de caidas fuertes.

El miercoles, sin embargo nos recuperaremos y empezaremos a encarar el vencimiento del viernes, el jueves y viernes serán laterales-bajistas, aun no tengo previsto que ocurrirá la semana siguiente pero teóricamente dará comienzo el rally navideño.

Que lo disfruten.


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mañana no habrá g**n* y si lo hubiera sería muy moderado, el g**n* lo tendremos este martes donde habrá una posibilidad alta de caidas fuertes.
> 
> El miercoles, sin embargo nos recuperaremos y empezaremos a encarar el vencimiento del viernes, el jueves y viernes serán laterales-bajistas, aun no tengo previsto que ocurrirá la semana siguiente pero teóricamente dará comienzo el rally navideño.
> 
> Que lo disfruten.



Parece que estés haciendo la previsión del tiempo 

........con la diferencia de que tú aciertas más que los mentirólogos


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Dic 2009)

Buenos días,

Parece que esto ya funciona.

IBEX en verde, sin sobresaltos. A ver como se desarrolla la jornada.

Datos Eurozona de hoy (de Cárpatos):



> Empleo de noviembre queda en -0,5%, igual que el mes pasado. En la intrranual queda en -2,1%, mayor que el mes pasado que fue el -1,8%.
> 
> En cuanto a la producción industrial tenemos que baja -0,6%, ligeramente menos de lo esperado que era el -0,7% y se revisa el dato anterior del +0,3% al +0,2%. en la interanual baja -11,1% más de lo esperado que era -10,9%. El dato del mes pasado se revisa ligerísimamente a la baja del -12,9% al -12,8%.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Dic 2009)

Subíos al tren, guanistas irredentos... Ya habrá tiempo de salirse en enero! Mis repsoles viento en popa...


----------



## ghkghk (14 Dic 2009)

Cuando la bolsa sube sois un coñazo...


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2009)

A los buenos días!

El viernes había poco volumen y mucha indefinición y hoy nos despertamos con gap al alza bastante potente, parece que tenemos una volatilidad más alta de lo normal.

Es de esperar que esta tarde los gringos nos lleven más arriba, aunque ahora hay ganas de corregir un poco, por lo que parece.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Dic 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cuando la bolsa sube sois un coñazo...



Déjalo, si no hay caídas del 2%, aquí no se asoma ni blas.8:

Tampoco ayuda que el foro esté caído cada dos por tres.


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2009)

Por cierto, me está escamando lo mucho que se habla sobre la tasa Tobin, creo que ese es ahora el principal enemigo a batir: los gobiernos y su ansia de recaudar más y más.

En este caso dicen que lo hacen en nombre del contribuyente (siempre elevan impuestos diciendo esa estupidez y saben que acabamos pagándolo nosotros), pero es que parecen olvidar que algunos contribuyentes también operamos en bolsa.

Como se apruebe algo al respecto tendremos comisiones altísimas y liquidez por los suelos, lo cual derivará en un grandísimo lateral bajista, además de que en el momento de su aprobación la bolsa se desplomaría fuertemente sin más.

Así que repitan todos conmigo:

*¡NO A LA TASA TOBIN!*​


----------



## ghkghk (14 Dic 2009)

Lo secundo:

¡NO A LA TASA TOBIN!


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Dic 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> lo secundo:
> 
> ¡no a la tasa tobin!



¡¡todos a las barricadas contra la tasa tobin!!


----------



## ghkghk (14 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡¡todos a las barricadas contra la tasa tobin!!




No hace falta ponerse nerviosos. Nosotros reivindicamos en internet. La calle se la dejamos a los sindicatos que, como siempre, defenderán nuestros derechos e intereses...










































:XX:


----------



## pyn (14 Dic 2009)

Buenos días,
el ibex en verde, pero no lo cabo de ver con fuerza, aunque la subida de primera hora ha tenido un volumen bastante notable. Personalmente tengo stop de protección de buenas plusvalías a la espera de los movimientos de mañana.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 Dic 2009)

Buenos días:

Soy el único que piensa que la banca está inflada como nunca?


----------



## tonuel (14 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Como se apruebe algo al respecto tendremos comisiones altísimas y liquidez por los suelos, lo cual derivará en un grandísimo lateral bajista, además de que *en el momento de su aprobación la bolsa se desplomaría fuertemente sin más.*




Si, si, repitamos todos: 

*¡APRUEBEN LA TASA TOBIN A LA DE YA...!*​


Saludos :XX:


----------



## donpepito (14 Dic 2009)

Buenas tardes.

Hoy nos van dar por todos los sitios...

ARIAD - News release


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2009)

A las buenas tardes!



tonuel dijo:


> Si, si, repitamos todos:
> 
> ¡APRUEBEN LA TASA TOBIN A LA DE YA...!​



Parece que no te das cuenta de que una tasa Tobin haría bajar al mercado pero tu no podrìas participar en el, lo cual es todavía peor.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Hoy nos van dar por todos los sitios...
> 
> ARIAD - News release



Comenta un poc el tema DP porque viene verde en el PM...

Jarl...

"Of the 26 patients who were discontinued from the trial, 13 were removed due to demonstrated progressive disease, 7 due to adverse events, and there were two deaths (one from an intestinal perforation that was possibly drug related). "


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> Parece que no te das cuenta de que una tasa Tobin haría bajar al mercado pero tu no podrìas participar en el, lo cual es todavía peor.




Déjalo Mulder, es Tonuel...


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Comenta un poc el tema DP porque viene verde en el PM...
> 
> Jarl...
> 
> "Of the 26 patients who were discontinued from the trial, 13 were removed due to demonstrated progressive disease, 7 due to adverse events, and there were two deaths (one from an intestinal perforation that was possibly drug related). "



Joder, 2 muertos :|


----------



## sapito (14 Dic 2009)

Pues a mi me mola la tasa Tobin.
Más alla de que suban los coctos de trading...que no todo en la vida es especular, hamijos.
ATTAC España | Justicia Económica Global


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Dic 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Joder, 2 muertos :|



Bueno.. iban a morir de todas maneras....:ouch:

A ver qué pasa con las ARIAD...


----------



## chollero (14 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Comenta un poc el tema DP porque viene verde en el PM...
> 
> Jarl...
> 
> "Of the 26 patients who were discontinued from the trial, 13 were removed due to demonstrated progressive disease, 7 due to adverse events, and there were two deaths (one from an intestinal perforation that was possibly drug related). "



dos muertos? no me extrañaria que pronto se fuera a los 3 pavos, los mercados son así


----------



## donpepito (14 Dic 2009)

En principio están "satisfechos" por llegar al objetivo:

*As assessed by the study investigators, the clinical trial met
its primary endpoint of objective response rate.*

y respecto al fallecimiento de ese paciente, el otro medicamento, previamente tratado... produce ese "desagradable" efecto secundario.

Esta semana están de nuevo las opciones -vencimiento- así que estaremos tonteando hasta los 2.5USD


----------



## sapito (14 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno.. iban a morir de todas maneras....:ouch:
> 
> A ver qué pasa con las ARIAD...



Hay que mirar el lado positivo:


> There were 5 partial responses confirmed through two separate assessments, thereby achieving the trial's pre-specified criterion for a positive outcome.



Con el extraño rollo de mareo que lleva está acción a lo mejor hoy llegan a los 2,80.)
Desde luego hoy está en un nivel del precios muy inestable.


----------



## tonuel (14 Dic 2009)

:


Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Parece que no te das cuenta de que una tasa Tobin haría bajar al mercado pero tu no podrias participar en el, lo cual es todavía peor.





Si, no podria especular... pero los certificados caerian a cascoporro... 


Saludos :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Dic 2009)

HYTM va positiva en el PM.. a ver si te voy a certificar yo alguna subidita Tonuel como la subida del 63% del viernes...XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Dic 2009)

ARIA -3% puffff


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Pues a mi me mola la tasa Tobin.
> Más alla de que suban los coctos de trading...que no todo en la vida es especular, hamijos.
> ATTAC España | Justicia Económica Global



El invertir dinero en una empresa comprando acciones contribuye a la investigación y al desarrollo del mundo, como por ejemplo hace ARIA, si ponemos una tasa a la participación en el capital de una empresa lo estamos entorpeciendo.

Por otra parte la participación en bolsa de cualquier particular hace que el capitalismo sea más transparente y te previene contra abusos de gobiernos y las propias empresas porque tienes la posibilidad de participar en sus beneficios. Los mercados son lo más democrático del mundo occidental.

Si entiendes que la bolsa es un casino es mejor que vayas a jugar a sitios como bwin, al menos ahí ya te dicen que todo es un sorteo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Dic 2009)

Quien tenga huevos de pillar unas HYTM va a hacer un intradía hoy bueno bueno...


----------



## donpepito (14 Dic 2009)

Cuanto cariño nos tienen los MMs de ARIAd... nunca fallan y aprovechan para llevarnos a los 2.20USD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cuanto cariño nos tienen los MMs de ARIAd... nunca fallan y aprovechan para llevarnos a los 2.20USD



la noticia es mala, qué esperábamos.


----------



## donpepito (14 Dic 2009)

Si, la de septiembre -21- , fue el detonante para buscar los 1.7x


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Dic 2009)

DPTR 0.850 +0.08010.34% 

Menos mal que no tenía que ampliar esta...

Burney, hazme un favor, ya que ha pasado de 0,85 acumula unas pocas para mantener el valor...XD


----------



## Catacrack (14 Dic 2009)

C (citigroup) anuncia que devuelve 20.000 millones de $ al gobierno y cae en barrena -6%


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> DPTR 0.850 +0.08010.34%
> 
> Menos mal que no tenía que ampliar esta...
> 
> Burney, hazme un favor, ya que ha pasado de 0,85 acumula unas pocas para mantener el valor...XD



Luca no importa que hoy DPTR suba un poco, es una locura meter el dinero en ese pozo que cada vez tiene el fondo más abajo y sigue escarbando.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Luca no importa que hoy DPTR suba un poco, es una locura meter el dinero en ese pozo que cada vez tiene el fondo más abajo y sigue escarbando.



No te digo que no, pero mejorar tu nivel de pillada del 50% al 25% en 2 jornadas está bastante bien.

Me la tengo que jugar para salirme con decendia o incluso en verde, igual hay IPO en DPTR.


----------



## donpepito (14 Dic 2009)

Estan metiendo un tapòn de 50.000accs a 2.30USD ... puede q haya surtido efecto el miedo... y quieran acumular... o quizás nos vamos a otros niveles inferiores.


----------



## sapito (14 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si entiendes que la bolsa es un casino es mejor que vayas a jugar a sitios como bwin, al menos ahí ya te dicen que todo es un sorteo.



No sé de donde sacas esto :ouch:


> El invertir dinero en una empresa comprando acciones contribuye a la investigación y al desarrollo del mundo, como por ejemplo hace ARIA, si ponemos una tasa a la participación en el capital de una empresa lo estamos entorpeciendo.



Si las compras a la empresa cuando se crea o se amplia capital sí, si le compras acciones de aria a DP, aria no ingresa nada.



> Por otra parte la participación en bolsa de cualquier particular hace que el capitalismo sea más transparente y te previene contra abusos de gobiernos y las propias empresas porque tienes la posibilidad de participar en sus beneficios. Los mercados son lo más democrático del mundo occidental.



Completamente de acuerdo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Estan metiendo un tapòn de 50.000accs a 2.30USD ... puede q haya surtido efecto el miedo... y quieran acumular... o quizás nos vamos a otros niveles inferiores.



Y eso que íbamos a subir "al cielo" con el congreso tejano.. a ver si nos pueden dar algún chivatazo los 2 "trial users" quesos de grullere....


----------



## carvil (14 Dic 2009)

Buenas tardes 


Técnicamente sin variaciones, seguimos entre 1085-1115 en SPX.



Salu2


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2009)

sapito dijo:


> No sé de donde sacas esto :ouch:



Porque has hablado de la especulación como algo malo y por ello debe ser gravado con impuestos.



sapito dijo:


> Si las compras a la empresa cuando se crea o se amplia capital sí, si le compras acciones de aria a DP, aria no ingresa nada.



Es dificil que le comprara las acciones a DP, incluso aunque tuviera el dinero para comprarselas. 

Además hay que considerar que según en que punto las comprara si podría ser benficioso para Aria, por ejemplo tras un buen desplome el que yo le comprara a DP sus acciones algo por encima del precio al que el me las oferta sería bueno para ARIA, porque haría subir las acciones de todos los demás, de todas formas para que fuera bueno deberíamos estar hablando del 0.5% o más del capital de la empresa, y si hablamos de una cantidad más baja como para que no importara en el precio no valdría la pena comprarselas a el ¿comprendes lo que digo?


----------



## sapito (14 Dic 2009)

> Porque has hablado de la especulación como algo malo y por ello debe ser gravado con impuestos.



Por un lado, no he hablado de la especulación como algo malo, y no me lo parece. Por otro, hay impuestos sobre cosas buenas y malas indistintamente...

Como bien explicas en tu argumentación, que compres acciones de aria no hace necesariamente que aria tenga más dinero para investigar, como te decía antes.

Para terminar decirte que el tono de tu mensaje me ha parecido un tanto displicente.:no:


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2009)

sapito dijo:


> Por un lado, no he hablado de la especulación como algo malo, y no me lo parece. Por otro, hay impuestos sobre cosas buenas y malas indistintamente...
> 
> Como bien explicas en tu argumentación, que compres acciones de aria no hace necesariamente que aria tenga más dinero para investigar, como te decía antes.
> 
> Para terminar decirte que el tono de tu mensaje me ha parecido un tanto displicente.:no:



Precisamente mi argumentación dice lo contrario pero no me voy a explicar más porque mi tono es displicente.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Dic 2009)

No os peléeis y explicadme por qué estamos otra vez tan abajo. :


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No os peléeis y explicadme por qué estamos otra vez tan abajo. :



Para hoy tocaba lateral, pero lo están haciendo de forma que el lateral consiste en subir mucho para acabar en el mismo sitio donde empezamos.

No te recomiendo quedarte comprada para mañana.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Dic 2009)

Que pongan la tasa ya,pero tres veces jajajajaja a ver si se hunde el chiringuito de una vez.

Esta semana he cambiado la forma de operar,no quiero saber nada de acciones del Ibex,solo operare con contratos del ibex(De momento minis ya que estoy testeando un sistema) y acciones del SAN para intradia.
De momento va bien la cosa.


----------



## Sylar (14 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Para hoy tocaba lateral, pero lo están haciendo de forma que el lateral consiste en subir mucho para acabar en el mismo sitio donde empezamos.
> 
> No te recomiendo quedarte comprada para mañana.



¿porqué crees que toca bajar mañana?


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Para hoy tocaba lateral, pero lo están haciendo de forma que el lateral consiste en subir mucho para acabar en el mismo sitio donde empezamos.
> 
> No te recomiendo quedarte comprada para mañana.



¿Y vendida?


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> ¿porqué crees que toca bajar mañana?



1.- Porque mis estadísticas lo dicen.

2.- Porque subir mucho para luego quedarse todo en nada tiene un tinte g**n*st*c* que no se puede aguantar 

3.- Porque me parece que buscan tirar del mercado a los que estén comprados de cara al vencimiento del viernes, tengo previsto que mañana podríamos bajar fuerte, pero el miercoles podríamos hacer lo contrario y veo muchas posibilidades de ello, el vencimiento de este viernes es importante.


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y vendida?



Eso si, claro.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso si, claro.



esperate que aun me quedan 6 minis largos,al menos les voy bajando la media :vomito:


----------



## donpepito (14 Dic 2009)

Luca, parece que han hecho un asustagacelas, de momento.


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2009)

Tengo otra razón más para pensar que mañana bajaremos, hoy el volumen ha subido bastante y eso augura caidas, sobretodo si en el momento en que no teníamos tanto volumen no se terminaba de subir con convicción.

Además el volumen de los leoncios en el Ibex está siendo negativo desde las 16:00 de hoy, aunque el saldo del dia es positivo de momento.

edito: Acabo de intentar ponerme corto en FCC y no había disponibles!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, parece que han hecho un asustagacelas, de momento.



Bueno ya empezamos a bajar otro poquito... a ver si era una bull trap como siempre...


----------



## pyn (14 Dic 2009)

Yo estoy fuera, vendí el mini en 11700, no me gustaba nada cómo pintaba nada esta mañana todo y mira... según parece mañana vienen malos tiempos. A mirar desde la barrera.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Dic 2009)

Corta en 11690, con dos minis.
Me los quedo para mañana. Esto huele a guano que apesta.


----------



## donpepito (14 Dic 2009)

Confiemos, pues....

Esta acción resulta desconcertante.


----------



## rosonero (14 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Yo estoy fuera, vendí el mini en 11700, no me gustaba nada cómo pintaba nada esta mañana todo y mira... según parece mañana vienen malos tiempos. A mirar desde la barrera.



Pues con un empujoncito en la robasta y acaba ahí mismo, en los 11700.

Pecata, esos cortos te han salido al mças puro estilo Tonuel 

Pd. ¨que mi.... son esos asteriscos en las palabras guano, guanistico :

Edito. Veo que lo de los asteriscos no era censura


----------



## pyn (14 Dic 2009)

Madre mía que final mas ruín el del Ibex, han estado todo el santo día agonizando y a última hora le han pegado un miniestirón hasta los 11705, no me creo esta subida. Claro que mañana iguál me callan la boca con un +2% xDDD.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Dic 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues con un empujoncito en la robasta y acaba ahí mismo, en los 11700.
> 
> Pecata, esos cortos te han salido al mças puro estilo Tonuel
> 
> Pd. ¨que mi.... son esos asteriscos en las palabras guano, guanistico :



Anda que no ha estado manipulada la robasta ni nada... en fin.
Esos cortos son una venganza por unos largos que tenía la semana pasada, justo antes del bajón.


----------



## rosonero (14 Dic 2009)

Yalodeciayo  Vuelve la robasta


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Madre mía que final mas ruín el del Ibex, han estado todo el santo día agonizando y a última hora le han pegado un miniestirón hasta los 11705, no me creo esta subida. Claro que mañana iguál me callan la boca con un +2% xDDD.



Dios, espero que no. :8::8::8:
Aunque no se a que ha venido este arreón final, con la última hora tan coñazo que hemos tenido, que no subía ni a tiros.


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Pd. ¨que mi.... son esos asteriscos en las palabras guano, guanistico :
> 
> Edito. Veo que lo de los asteriscos no era censura



Era autocensura, que hay palabras que no se pueden decir a la ligera, de lo contrario se nos revuelven los abanderados imperiales del hilo


----------



## rosonero (14 Dic 2009)

Siguiendo con el tema de la robasta, en muchas ocasiones parece que siga el movimiento que hacen los USA durante esos minutos, por ejemplo hoy el SP y demás subían desde las 17:20 y parece haberse contagiado.

No tiene mucho sentido, lo sé, pero bueno estamos hablando del IBEX


----------



## pyn (14 Dic 2009)

rosonero, hablando del ibex nada tiene sentido xDDD. Pero mañana saldremos de dudas, si esa subida de última hora era premonitoria de algo gordo, o sólo una máscara...

pecata espero que mañana puedes operar a primera hora, al menos para poner un stop-loss porque de ponerse tontos, pueden hacerte mucho daño.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> rosonero, hablando del ibex nada tiene sentido xDDD. Pero mañana saldremos de dudas, si esa subida de última hora era premonitoria de algo gordo, o sólo una máscara...
> 
> pecata espero que mañana puedes operar a primera hora, al menos para poner un stop-loss porque de ponerse tontos, pueden hacerte mucho daño.



Si, si, lo primero que haré mañana es poner un stop loss porque no me fío ni un pelo. Ese movimiento de los últimos minutos me ha dejado mosca.


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> rosonero, hablando del ibex nada tiene sentido xDDD. Pero mañana saldremos de dudas, si esa subida de última hora era premonitoria de algo gordo, o sólo una máscara...
> 
> pecata espero que mañana puedes operar a primera hora, al menos para poner un stop-loss porque de ponerse tontos, pueden hacerte mucho daño.



Pues yo creo que ese movimiento ha sido un auténtico engañabobos, estoy bastante seguro de que mañana bajaremos, aunque eso no quiere decir que mañana abramos laterales o ligeramente alcistas, incluso que subamos en los primeros minutos de la sesión para luego caernos a base de bien.

Los desplomes nunca vienen avisados con antelación y se hacen todo tipo de movimientos poco claros para taparlos, de todas formas mañana veremos.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Dic 2009)

Que desplome el de las ENMD...
esta acción cuando cae, cae con volumen.


----------



## Catacrack (14 Dic 2009)

Pecata en cuanto vea 2,1X$ en ARIA le meto, estoy sufriendo para no apretar el gatillo cada vez que visitamos los 2,2X$.

Respecto al ibex como estoy largo en varios valores y con 4 minibex comprados, le meti uno de los gordos a corto ante la posible bajada de mañana, para cubrir parte de las perdidas en caso de desplome.


----------



## pyn (14 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pecata en cuanto vea 2,1X$ en ARIA le meto, estoy sufriendo para no apretar el gatillo cada vez que visitamos los 2,2X$.
> 
> Respecto al ibex como estoy largo en varios valores y con 4 minibex comprados, le meti uno de los gordos a corto ante la posible bajada de mañana, para cubrir parte de las perdidas en caso de desplome.



Qué ganas tengo de abrir uno de los grandes.El otro día me quedé tentado de hacerlo en 12.030. Claro que hay que tener mucho huevos, porque subió hasta 12.080 (500 pavos en un momento). Aunque yo tenia en mente poner el stop-loss en 12100 (900€). La próxima aproximación a la zona de los 12000 me lo pienso.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pecata en cuanto vea 2,1X$ en ARIA le meto, estoy sufriendo para no apretar el gatillo cada vez que visitamos los 2,2X$.
> 
> Respecto al ibex como estoy largo en varios valores y con 4 minibex comprados, le meti uno de los gordos a corto ante la posible bajada de mañana, para cubrir parte de las perdidas en caso de desplome.



Bufff, yo voy a esperar porque no lo veo claro, no descarto que vuelvan a estar por debajo de 2$. Y no podría soportar otra vez lo mismo que hemos sufrido, ggggggg.


----------



## Hagen (14 Dic 2009)

pues creo que seguiremos esta semana con el lateral alcista, haciendo movimientos para dejar a los corderos por el camino antes de llegar a maximos.

Lo de hoy olia a subida, a primera hora se marco la tendencia, han jugado todo el dia con las bajadas para perder lastre, y luego lo han dejado donde quieren.

De momento, plusvalias en el Santander sin cerrar, y a espera posiciones mas altas, para pornerme corto en el popular.


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2009)

El volumen de los leoncios en el S&P tiene el saldo diario positivo y ha terminado en positivo pero ha sido por poco, además la última señal es de las 21:11. Sigo estando bastante seguro de que mañana nos la vamos a dar, veo señales muy claras en el S&P y algunas más en el Stoxx.

También veo señales de subida muy fuertes, pero nunca son inmediatas, creo que lo que vamos a tener a partir de mañana va a ser una subida de volatilidad y bandazos fuertes en todas direcciones.


----------



## Burney (15 Dic 2009)




----------



## pyn (15 Dic 2009)

Buenos días,
por lo pronto los futuros del ruinbex en verde esperanza. A ver cómo abrimos, todo apunta a ligera apertura al alza con gap incluído para que salten esos stops gaceriles.

pecata tienes mucha valor al quedar comprada/vendida de un día a otro, yo es lo que peor llevo, porque te roban en la subasta y te vuelven a robar en la preapertura.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos días,
> por lo pronto los futuros del ruinbex en verde esperanza. A ver cómo abrimos, todo apunta a ligera apertura al alza con gap incluído para que salten esos stops gaceriles.
> 
> pecata tienes mucha valor al quedar comprada/vendida de un día a otro, yo es lo que peor llevo, porque te roban en la subasta y te vuelven a robar en la preapertura.



No creas, no me gusta nada... pero bueno.
De momento, gap al alza. Voy a ir poniendo stops.


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2009)

A los buenos días!

Oro bajando, euro bajando, petroleo bajando, Japón bajando, China bajando ¿que hacen entonces las bolsas europeas?

Jugar al despiste gaceleril.

edito: el eurodólar ya está por debajo de 1.46!


----------



## Catacrack (15 Dic 2009)

Buenos dias a todos.

HL que tal las TL5 ?


----------



## Catacrack (15 Dic 2009)

Mulder hasta donde vamos a caer? Tu prediccion de ayer me valio para vender un contrato de los gordos y es lo que me esta cubriendo parcialmente las perdidas de los minibex largos y algunas acciones.


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Mulder hasta donde vamos a caer? Tu prediccion de ayer me valio para vender un contrato de los gordos y es lo que me esta cubriendo parcialmente las perdidas de los minibex largos y algunas acciones.



Pues eso no lo se, yo ayer me puse corto en TEF, apalancado más o menos la mitad que en el ibex grande, y la espero en 18.78. También voy largo en otros valores pero eso era de varios días antes y ya les estoy ganando bastante, por eso ayer no me salí de ellos.

De todas formas los gringos nos harán bajar bastante también hoy, para mañana creo que nos iremos arriba.


----------



## pyn (15 Dic 2009)

De todos modos, el ibex parece que no pierde la cabeza por culpa de los alemanes, una bajadita en el dax y una bajadita en el eurostoxx ayudaría en la bajada.


----------



## tonuel (15 Dic 2009)

tic... tac... tic... tac... :fiufiu:


----------



## rosonero (15 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos.
> 
> HL que tal las TL5 ?




_*TELECINCO 8.970 0.310 3.58% up*_ ja ja ja qué cabr....

Por ahora minipunto para Mulder y Pecata. Como los 11650 se pierdan guano al canto.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Dic 2009)

El chulibex está más o menos lateral... pero lo de Inditex y TL5 me saca un poco de quicio.... Están casi en máximos anuales... a estas 2 les quiero meter cortos y pillar en el desplome para dividendos...


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> _*TELECINCO 8.970 0.310 3.58% up*_ ja ja ja qué cabr....
> 
> Por ahora minipunto para Mulder y Pecata. Como los 11650 se pierdan guano al canto.



Hola rosonero, ¿qué tal van esos pañales? 

Esto es un aburrimiento, me voy a dar una vuelta por la fría nieve.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola rosonero, ¿qué tal van esos pañales?
> 
> Esto es un aburrimiento, me voy a dar una vuelta por la fría nieve.



Como curras XD.

Estás de vacances?


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Como curras XD.
> 
> Estás de vacances?



Siiii, estoy de vacaciones.


----------



## rosonero (15 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola rosonero, ¿qué tal van esos pañales?
> 
> Esto es un aburrimiento, me voy a dar una vuelta por la fría nieve.



Joer!!!!! Menos mal que nunca he sido de dormir mucho por que sino ...

Pañales, pasear, cambiarlo, arrullar, dormir,cantar, hacer el payaso para él, la crema, las vitaminas, el erupto .... solo me libro de darle pecho )
Estoy intentando que coja interés por los grafiquitos y demás pero se ve que con mes y medio no están para esos cuentos. 

Por cierto, Tef, SAN, BBVA, Repsol e Iberdrola en rojo, esto cae, sí o sí.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2009)

Yo creo que vamos a ver los 12000 más pronto que tarde


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Dic 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo creo que vamos a ver los 12000 más pronto que tarde



Me uno al sentimiento peponiano


----------



## tonuel (15 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me uno al sentimiento peponiano



El sentimiento peponiano apostaria por los 14.000..., os veo un poco asustadillos... :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> El sentimiento peponiano apostaria por los 14.000..., os veo un poco asustadillos... :fiufiu:



Para llegar a los 14000 hay que pasar primero por los 12000


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Dic 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Para llegar a los 14000 hay que pasar primero por los 12000



YEP 

Tonuel, no te cansas de esperar?


----------



## rosonero (15 Dic 2009)

De Carpatos

_A las 11h00 ZEW de Diciembre que se espera ligera mejoría en condiciones actuales y económicas desde los valores anteriores de -65,6 y 51,1 respectivamente.

-60,6 mejor de lo esperado_

Por ahora no parece que inmute a nadie :


----------



## tonuel (15 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> YEP
> 
> Tonuel, no te cansas de esperar?



Estoy ocupado sacando fardos de billetes camino de Luxemburgo... 



Buenas noches y buena suerte... :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Estoy ocupado sacando fardos de billetes camino de Luxemburgo...
> 
> 
> 
> Buenas noches y buena suerte... :XX:



Ya no te fias de Bancaja?

Yo hace 1 año ya que hice eso, ya estás tardando....


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ya no te fias de Bancaja?
> 
> Yo hace 1 año ya que hice eso, ya estás tardando....



Le pasa con todo, estuvo mirando paciente como caia la bolsa durante un año y decidió ponerse corto cuando ya no caia


----------



## until (15 Dic 2009)

Buenos Días!

Moody´s cree que España es el país con más riesgos económicos en 2010

Como nos bajen los rating vamos finos.

Fitch ha puesto en perspectiva negativa en 2010 por las dificultades económicas y una financiación difícil.

Un saludo!


----------



## pyn (15 Dic 2009)

Estamos en la zona clave para saber si rebotamos en el punto clave 11600 o si seguiremos la senda bajista de las últimas jornadas. Yo no veo clara la tendencia.


----------



## tonuel (15 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ya no te fias de Bancaja?
> 
> Yo hace 1 año ya que hice eso, ya estás tardando....



Con Bancaja todavia tengo domiciliados algunos recibos... por temas sentimentales... ya sabes... 




De lo que no me fio es de España... 


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos.
> 
> HL que tal las TL5 ?



Las cerre el otro dia con perdidas,solo hago intradia,ahora mismo estoy jugando con los minibez abriendo y cerrando 30 puntos arriba/abajo


----------



## Hagen (15 Dic 2009)

Que decir, nos falta superar los maximos de 12.000. Que los pepitos, ahora que no compran casa, con la paga del 25 lo meteran en bolsa, fondos.....


----------



## donpepito (15 Dic 2009)

Invertir en acciones americanas, como revalorazación de cara al fortalecimiento del USD, ha sido positivo.

EUR >>> -4% en un par de semanas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Invertir en acciones americanas, como revalorazación de cara al fortalecimiento del USD, ha sido positivo.
> 
> EUR >>> -4% en un par de semanas.



Sí bueno.. eso es positivo siempre y cuando no baje la bolsa usana.... que veremos a ver qué hace hoy...


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Dic 2009)

Buenos días ^__^!

Ya ando en Madrid y gracias a nuestra maravillosa Iberia... aún he de estar un buen rato más porque he perdido el vuelo para Jerez.

Al menos estoy al estilo de DP! en la sala vip cool juas. Siempre es bueno tener amigos que te cuelen.

Luca en Hytm, he visto que han anunciado una conferencia ¿no?. He de mirar la fecha... y esperemos que pegue un buen subidón.

En Aria no se cansan de sacar articulos del juicio... ya son hasta cansinos. Pero bueno, yo no me salgo, algún día tendremos suerte, y nada me jodería más que estar fuera.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Dic 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^__^!
> 
> Ya ando en Madrid y gracias a nuestra maravillosa Iberia... aún he de estar un buen rato más porque he perdido el vuelo para Jerez.
> 
> ...



Hombre Wata ya por aquí, justo te has venido con el frío, verás qué risa cuando salgas a Jerez que hace 3ºC por las mañanas XD...

A ver si con HYTM nos forramos de momento llevamos buen paso.


----------



## donpepito (15 Dic 2009)

Wataru ya estás por Hispania, que cortas se te han hecho las vacaciones... hehehe!

Paciencia... en HYTM... han visto la luz... y en ARIAd... al menos hemos resistido los 2.35USD por ahora.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2009)

Bienvenido, Wata.
¿Qué tal esas vacaciones? Ya ves, te hemos encargado un frío polar para que te vayas aclimatando a tu llegada, je je.


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Dic 2009)

Hola a todos ^^!

Pues la verdad es que han sido una de las mejores... no me puedo quejar. Me lo he pasado realmente bien y esperemos que las del año que viene sean parecidas.

Si, ha sido un viaje corto, pero muyyy intenso pfff juuass. Me gusta más hacer varios viajes de dos semanas que uno muy grande. Así tengo todo el año la ilusión del próximo... 

DP! esperemos que sea verdad... ya cansa estar por esa zona, estaríamos todos mucho más comodos en la zona de los tres dolares, sobre todo tu .

Ya tengo ganas de llegar a casa y pegarme una buena ducha y rociarme en crema hidratante que tengo la piel muy seca... me he despellejado entero pfff. Vengo super moreno o.

Nus vemos


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2009)

Vaya por diosssssssss, me ha saltado el stop.


----------



## donpepito (15 Dic 2009)

Yo te imaginaba allí una temporadita+... aquí están sujetando las cotizaciones de los banquitos con pinzas.

El momento propicio será cuando el SAN pierda los 10,00€ .... otra cosilla... las noticias las colocan aleatoriamente Google, +quisieran los de ARIAd tener una cuadrilla de redactores como la de HEB, si hasta la asociaron a la gripe A -en Japón para mantener el timo calentito. XDDDD


----------



## Claca (15 Dic 2009)

Buenas a todos

Menuda bofetada se está llevando el euro, lo tenemos ya a 1.453 O_0 

Yo no toco nada, las bolsas me tienen un pelín descolocado. El problema de este lateral es que sobre los 12.000 se desata la euforia y sobre los 11.600 todo el mundo habla del armageddon, de modo que no termina de romper ni por arriba ni por abajo. Tarde o temprano romperá, claro, y traerá consigo un movimiento muy brusco para pillar a cuantos más mejor, que no tiene por qué ir en la misma dirección que la rotura, al menos así lo veo yo. Nadie se creerá que esta vez aparezca el lobo "de verdad", me parece que las manos fuertes juegan a esto. 

PD: ¿Rally de navidad? ¿Va a producirse? Muldeeeeeer


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2009)

Ahahahahahah, me está dando error la página de R4 y no me muestra ningún dato, ¿le pasa a alguien más?
Esto es el apocalipsis...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Que decir, nos falta superar los maximos de 12.000. Que los pepitos, ahora que no compran casa, con la paga del 25 lo meteran en bolsa, fondos.....



Como esteis esperando que suba la bolsa con el dinero de los particulares ya os podeis sentar... los gestores extranjeros se lo van a pensar mas de una vez en invertir en el Ibex,yo creo que llegaremos como mucho 11800-11900.
Yo espero al Viernes al mediodia para ponerme corto.


----------



## donpepito (15 Dic 2009)

HL, si van a invertir... pero a la inversa... ya me entiendes. XDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## ghkghk (15 Dic 2009)

Mulder dice que sí. Y últimamente las clava todas...

Edito: Hablo del rally navideño.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Dic 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mulder dice que sí. Y últimamente las clava todas...
> 
> Edito: Hablo del rally navideño.



el rally sera pero cuesta abajo,prediquen con el ejemplo y compren acciones del ibex como locos!!! Que vamos a llegar a los 13000 mil que lo dijo pepon. ::


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> HL, si van a invertir... pero a la inversa... ya me entiendes. XDDDDDDDDDDDD



Off topic

Me paso a Mac,encarge un Imac 27" y un Mac book air, estoy hasta los 00 de Windows y sus virus.
Veo que Visual Chart no opera con Mac,alguna recomendacion?


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2009)

De Carpatos. Dato de las 14:30



> Indicador de la FED de NY.
> 
> Empire State queda en +2,55 desde el 23,51 y muchisimo peor de lo esperado que era 24.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2009)

el euro se nos va a los 1,44


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> Me paso a Mac,encarge un Imac 27" y un Mac book air, estoy hasta los 00 de Windows y sus virus.
> Veo que Visual Chart no opera con Mac,alguna recomendacion?



Seguro que eso es mucho más fácil que instalar linux XD


----------



## donpepito (15 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> Me paso a Mac,encarge un Imac 27" y un Mac book air, estoy hasta los 00 de Windows y sus virus.
> Veo que Visual Chart no opera con Mac,alguna recomendacion?



Si, puedes yo tengo windows 7 ultimate en modo compartido (al mismo tiempo sin necesidad de reiniciar nada) con OS LEOPARD... tienes que buscar:

Productos Parallels


----------



## donpepito (15 Dic 2009)

Array BioPharma Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## pyn (15 Dic 2009)

Aviso a navegantes, el ibex ha rebotado en el mínimo de ayer 11590. Los cortos que no las tengan todas consigo, no es mala zona para salirse. O poner un stop-profit y esperar.


----------



## pyn (15 Dic 2009)

Luca ¿qué tiene de dificil instalar un ubuntu a día de hoy? Pero si casi es más fácil que instalar un windows xDDD.

Yo tengo el windows 7 en una máquina y la verdad que estoy muy contento.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Aviso a navegantes, el ibex ha rebotado en el mínimo de ayer 11590. Los cortos que no las tengan todas consigo, no es mala zona para salirse. O poner un stop-profit y esperar.



Bufffff, no sé, porque los americanos, cuando abran, igual nos llevan a los abismos guaniles. El dato de manufacturas ha sido muy malo.
Mulder, Mulder, ¿por qué nos has abandonado?


----------



## tonuel (15 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder, Mulder, ¿por qué nos has abandonado?




Ha tenido que ir al water... :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ha tenido que ir al water... :fiufiu:



¿está lanzando una OPA? ::


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿está lanzando una OPA? ::



OPA hostil, además.


----------



## tonuel (15 Dic 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿está lanzando una OPA? ::





pecata minuta dijo:


> OPA hostil, además.




más o menos... :



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Luca ¿qué tiene de dificil instalar un ubuntu a día de hoy? Pero si casi es más fácil que instalar un windows xDDD.
> 
> Yo tengo el windows 7 en una máquina y la verdad que estoy muy contento.



Hombre era ironía sobre la solución que ha dado HL: Tengo virus luego ordenadores nuevos y sin win...


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Yo no abandono a nadie pero déjenme hacer mi siestecilla diaria que solo me tomo media hora 

En general todo esta yendo como estaba previsto, bajadas para hoy, los gringos también nos llevarán abajo y es probable que con más fuerza.

A partir de mañana a subir, lo siento por los HL, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## pyn (15 Dic 2009)

¿por que mis empresas del nasdaq no estan en pre market?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Ha tenido que ir al water... :fiufiu:



Iniciado por LUCA_CADALORA 
Mulder, Mulder, ¿por qué nos has abandonado?


Manipulador! yo no he escrito eso! :XX:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Yo no abandono a nadie pero déjenme hacer mi siesteculla diaria que solo me tomo media hora
> 
> ...



Yo lo que quiero es que suba,que tengo unos minis largos abiertos,y quiero ponerme corto mas arriba,me da cangelo meterle cortos al botas ahora por experiencias anteriores.


----------



## ddddd (15 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿por que mis empresas del nasdaq no estan en pre market?



Porque no se ha realizado ninguna operación en esas acciones en el tiempo que dura el pre market imagino.

Saludos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Dic 2009)

Tranquilo pyn en 4 min nos vamos al guano me temo...


Al final guanillo, XD.... cómo va el chulibex? (no lo veo real time)


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2009)

Como está subiendo el oro y el petróleo mientras el eurodólar sigue más o menos donde estaba!

Eso no lo tenía previsto.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2009)

No veo nada claro lo del guano para hoy... me voy a poner larga.


----------



## donpepito (15 Dic 2009)

Opsss.. malo en las posis de ARIAd.. embestida en progreso.


----------



## Catacrack (15 Dic 2009)

Esto esta de un aburrido, casi prefiero que llegue tonuel con el mazo y se lie a certificar y ya mañana nos ponemos a subir en serio.


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2009)

Desde luego vaya muermo de bolsas, yo pensaba que hoy tendríamos algo de volatilidad, pero nada, ni eso.


----------



## Hagen (15 Dic 2009)

Llevamos 2 dias haciendo el canelo, estan quitandose de encima a todas las gacelillas de intradia y demas agobiados, para subir, esta claro.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2009)

Larga en 11650. Me quedaré hasta el viernes si esto sube.


----------



## Hagen (15 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Larga en 11650. Me quedaré hasta el viernes si esto sube.



ojo el viernes puede ser un dia loco, pero a rio revuelto....

tienes vencimiento de opicones y futuros


----------



## pyn (15 Dic 2009)

¿Dónde vendiste el corto pecata?


----------



## Catacrack (15 Dic 2009)

Tenia orden de comprar el gordo que tengo a 1550 y era dificil bajar tanto, pero por no poder estar delante del pc no me lo quite de encima a 1600 y ahora ya lo tengo en minusvalias y me lo estoy comiendo entero.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Dónde vendiste el corto pecata?



Me saltó un stop en 11650. Lo puse antes por ahí atras creo.


----------



## pyn (15 Dic 2009)

Muy bien ese stop, el rebote en 11590 fue algo premonitorio jejeje. De todos modos, esta subida de última hora ¿a qué lo achacamos? Porque el dow esta rojo ...


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Muy bien ese stop, el rebote en 11590 fue algo premonitorio jejeje. De todos modos, esta subida de última hora ¿a qué lo achacamos? Porque el dow esta rojo ...



Yo iba a preguntar lo mismo. Subimos, pero no sé por qué...

Edito: de Cárpatos:



> Producción industrial de noviembre sube +0,8% más de lo esperado que era +0,5% y mayor que el del mes pasado que se revisa a la baja a 0% desde el +0,1%.
> 
> Capacidad de industrial queda al 71,3% más de lo esperdo que era 71,1% u más que el mes anterior que era 70,7% revisado a la baja al 70,6%.
> 
> Biuen dato para el mercado y malo para los bonos.


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2009)

A mi me parece que esta subida tiene más relación con la subida del oro y el petroleo que con ese dato. Además no acabo de entender porque suben oro y petroleo cuando el euro no se está recuperando.

Algo raro pasa pero aun tengo claro que es, tal vez la subida de mañana se ha adelantado.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi me parece que esta subida tiene más relación con la subida del oro y el petroleo que con ese dato. Además no acabo de entender porque suben oro y petroleo cuando el euro no se está recuperando.
> 
> Algo raro pasa pero aun tengo claro que es, tal vez la subida de mañana se ha adelantado.



Hay demasiadas gacelas que van cortas, y eso no puede ser...


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2009)

Ya era hora que el petroleo despegara


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Dic 2009)

Vendidos los minis largos que tenia en 11690,les pierdo 110 puntos pero estoy un poco cansado ya de la bolsa,creo que me voy a retirar por una temporada. :56:


----------



## Hagen (15 Dic 2009)

El SP lucha por maximos del 1100, el resto de bolsas siguen la tendencia.

Dax y IBEX estan algo retrasados respecto a los usanos, para tocar maximos.

Asi, se esta preparando para ir a ver si rompemos el lateral.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2009)

Vaya parece que ya funciona esto.
Pues nada, al final no he aguantado, y me he salido de los minis en 11755. 
Mulder, ¿sigues viendo subidas para mañana? Al final será cierto lo de los 12000...


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2009)

Hoy están sucediendo cosas muy raras, el oro esta mañana ha bajado fuerte, luego ha subido muy fuerte hasta ponerse en positivo y al final de repente se ha vuelto a dar un buen ostiazo. El petroleo está haciendo algo similar pero sin los movimientos tan bruscos del oro.

Y sin embargo el eurodólar apenas se ha movido mucho y ha terminado bajando más.

Y ahora mismo el S&P bajando y el Stoxx en positivo y sin bajar.

Mañana hay luna nueva, supongo que tendrá algo que ver con estos movimientos de lunático perdido que está haciendo todo.


----------



## Claca (15 Dic 2009)

Me estoy dando cuenta que Mulder es como el shaman del hilo del ibex que guía a la tribu, con referencias a los ciclos lunares y todo. 







Cuando se presente así será el inicio de otro año dorado para Tonuel


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Me estoy dando cuenta que Mulder es como el shaman del hilo del ibex que guía a la tribu, con referencias a los ciclos lunares y todo.



Tu eres nuevo ¿verdad?


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2009)

ARIA a 2,28...
Me estoy conteniendo para no darle al botón.


----------



## Claca (15 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tu eres nuevo ¿verdad?



Hombre, llevo un añito en el hilo y ya nos vamos conociendo, era para reflotarlo y dar una pincelada de color al asunto, que últimamente esto está muy apagado, sin sellos, sin owneds, con HL en números verdes (o casi). Hay que animar un poco el cotarro.

YA-TE

A ver si así...


----------



## chameleon (15 Dic 2009)

hay que salir fuera del ibex, o cogerse chicharros. sino la bolsa es muy aburrida

hoy ING ha vuelto a hacer su típico amago, y ha hecho un +4% desde mínimos


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Hombre, llevo un añito en el hilo y ya nos vamos conociendo, era para reflotarlo y dar una pincelada de color al asunto, que últimamente esto está muy apagado, sin sellos, sin owneds, con HL en números verdes (o casi). Hay que animar un poco el cotarro.
> 
> YA-TE
> 
> A ver si así...



Je je ¿así todos los días?, como si fuera una máquina tragaperras, cuanta maldad hay por el hilo 

Hasta febero - marzo me parece que no vamos a ver nada de certificados

P.d. Por cierto 
Y
A 
T
E


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2009)

Pues al final los índices gringos en rojillo a falta de que aparezca la mano de dios (si lo hace) y un aburrimiento impresionante excepto en las materias primas.

El eurodólar también está muy aburrido y en mínimos.

Yo creo que mañana subiremos porque es lo que toca estos días, dar bandazos sin sentido.


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2009)

Las divisas estan de lo mas aburrido en mucho tiempo.

El Eurostock esta pegadito a la directriz superior del diamante. Mañana promete ser un dia interesante en este indice.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Dic 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Hombre, llevo un añito en el hilo y ya nos vamos conociendo, era para reflotarlo y dar una pincelada de color al asunto, que últimamente esto está muy apagado, sin sellos, sin owneds, con HL en números verdes (o casi). Hay que animar un poco el cotarro.
> 
> YA-TE
> 
> A ver si así...



Mis numeros estan mas rojos que el culo de un mandril .... quite hasta telecinco del tdt con eso te digo todo :XX:


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mis numeros estan mas rojos que el culo de un mandril .... quite hasta telecinco del tdt con eso te digo todo :XX:



Yo si la quitara ni me daría cuenta, porque nunca veo esa cadena


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mis numeros estan mas rojos que el culo de un mandril .... quite hasta telecinco del tdt con eso te digo todo :XX:



¿Pero no eras el rey de las plusvalías desde que atacas los contratos?


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo si la quitara ni me daría cuenta, porque nunca veo esa cadena



Pues yo la estoy viendo ahora mismo, y sale una pava que sueña con una casa... es que sortean una casa (entre los que llamen y manden SMS a un número...), y dicen "con telecinco pudes conseguir la casa que siempre has soñado", con la calidad de Sacyr-Vallermoso.
:XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues yo la estoy viendo ahora mismo, y sale una pava que sueña con una casa... es que sortean una casa (entre los que llamen y manden SMS a un número...), y dicen "con telecinco pudes conseguir la casa que siempre has soñado", con la calidad de Sacyr-Vallermoso.
> :XX:



¿ya no salen las mamachicho?


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿ya no salen las mamachicho?



No, pero tienes a Belén Esteban y a Karmele. :vomito::vomito:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Pero no eras el rey de las plusvalías desde que atacas los contratos?



Si los contratos se me dan bien,lo que pasa es que se me calento el hocico y la lie...:56:


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2009)

HL nos estás seduciendo con ese avatar jeje


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Dic 2009)

Me cambio de avatar a ver si me traen suerte las periquitas

PD: Estan oliendo las plusvalias...


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me cambio de avatar a ver si me traen suerte las periquitas
> 
> PD: Estan oliendo las plusvalias...



Ja ja, esas son las que se han llevado tu pasta... te van a desplumar.
Tienen cara de visilleras.


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me cambio de avatar a ver si me traen suerte las periquitas
> 
> PD: Estan oliendo las plusvalias...



pense que estaban gosando de otra cosa


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2009)

Hoy el dia ha sido tremendo por la cantidad de cosas raras qe han pasado, pero tenemos por una parte índices europeos en saldo diario positivo pero con el último movimiento del día bajista y los gringos que tienen saldo diario negativo y además también han terminado a la baja.

Como espero que mañana subiremos creo que empezaremos con gap a la baja para despiste de gacelas varias y luego lateral alcista, hasta que no hable la FED mañana no creo que tengamos mucha sesión que ver.

edito: todos los movimientos se refieren al volumen de los leoncios.


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2009)

Muuuuuuuuuuy aburrido


----------



## tonuel (15 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me cambio de avatar a ver si me traen suerte las periquitas
> 
> PD: Estan oliendo las plusvalias...




Ponte protección...


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Dic 2009)

Si, si, probando, probando, 1, 2, 3...

Parece que funciona.


----------



## Hagen (16 Dic 2009)

Todo sigue el plan esperado, a persar del cierre de ayer del SP, pero nada preocupante.


----------



## carvil (16 Dic 2009)

Buenos dias 


Resistencia actual en el E-Mini (ESH10)1.110 soporte 1.102


*A las 14.30 I.P.C. usano*



Salu2


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Dic 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> 
> Resistencia actual en el E-Mini (ESH10)1.110 soporte 1.102
> ...



¿A qué hora habla tito Ben?


----------



## carvil (16 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿A qué hora habla tito Ben?




A las 20.15 

Soporte en US$ 77.1 resistencia 77.3


Salu2


----------



## Sleepwalk (16 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿A qué hora habla tito Ben?




Creo que a las 20:15 hora española se hace pública la decisión sobre los tipos de la Reserva Federal.

Que vaya bien la mañana.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Dic 2009)

Menudo arreón.


----------



## Mulder (16 Dic 2009)

A los buenos días!

Ayer no se cumplió lo de bajada fuerte y se quedó en bajada a secas y encima solo por la mañana (aunque Stoxx y S&P que son los que más analizo acabaron ambos en rojillo), pero hoy si que se está cumpliendo lo de subida fuerte, lo cual me ha permitido salir de un largo que llevaba justo en objetivo y con jugosas plusvalías 

Aun llevo un corto en TEF, ya veremos que ocurre, estoy por salirme porque no lo veo claro, aunque creo que mañana no tendremos tanto afan alcista como hoy.


----------



## Hagen (16 Dic 2009)

Acabo de ponerme corto en Indra, en santander las plusvalias siguen latentes y aumenando.

Acciones, a tiro, Largo en Inditex si llega a precio objetivo de entrada.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Dic 2009)

Nos hemos atascado en los 11835.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Dic 2009)

Buenos días a tod@s , desde el viernes he estado fuera y no he podido seguir las desventuras de los mercados, espero que las plusvalías hayan corrido por el hilo!

Saludos... por cierto Hagen cuanto tiempo! bienvenido de nuevo al hilo!

PD: Por no perder la tradición me pongo corto en 11850...


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días a tod@s , desde el viernes he estado fuera y no he podido seguir las desventuras de los mercados, espero que las plusvalías hayan corrido por el hilo!
> 
> Saludos... por cierto Hagen cuanto tiempo! bienvenido de nuevo al hilo!



Buenas!!!

Te había escrito antes un mensaje pero se ha borrado (ya sabes que el foro va muy bien últimamente...).
Venía a decir más o menos,que nos digas en que subonda de onda estamos, estoy más perdida que Jesús en el día del padre.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Por no perder la tradición me pongo corto en 11850...



¿Objetivo? ¿Stop?
Es para no tener conflicto de intereses...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Objetivo? ¿Stop?
> Es para no tener conflicto de intereses...



Pues no tengo claro el objetivo y no he puesto stop, he visto el gráfico y un par de indicadores y me he puesto corto sin más con un mini-ibex, ahora me pongo un poco más y te digo ondas y tal, pero con vencimientos tan cerca...

Saludos...


----------



## javso (16 Dic 2009)

Alguien sabe qué pasa con Gamesa?? No parece muy normal.

Su gráfico a un mes es terrorífico. ¿La están preparando para una explosión?


----------



## Hagen (16 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días a tod@s , desde el viernes he estado fuera y no he podido seguir las desventuras de los mercados, espero que las plusvalías hayan corrido por el hilo!
> 
> Saludos... por cierto Hagen cuanto tiempo! bienvenido de nuevo al hilo!
> 
> PD: Por no perder la tradición me pongo corto en 11850...



Fuera por motivos profesionales, y algun negociete que estaba montando, no me dejaba ni tiempo ni pasta, para poder invertir con tranquilidad.

Se echaba de menos el foro y me picaba ya el gusanillo.

Un saludo


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Dic 2009)

*http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2278683*

Buenos días ^__^

(Por decir algo, porque llueve, hace frío... agh!)

Lo primero es hacernos una idea de como va la pelea:






Sobre las Arias, creo que la bajada es por el Ridaforolimus, en combinación con trastuzumab , ha sido un desastre... de los 26 pacientes con cáncer de mama 13 fueron retiradas y el porcentaje de mejora, creo que era de un 15%.

Está claro que Merck nos está puteando proponiéndonos esas combinaciones, cuando lo que tenía que hacer es centrarse en la propia droga y ya una vez aprobada... ver de que es capaz. :abajo:

Luca, con Hytm si ya estás en positivo no te fíes, tiene toda la pinta de ser el segundo coletazo, aún no tenemos nada en claro.

Un saludo


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Dic 2009)

javso dijo:


> Alguien sabe qué pasa con Gamesa?? No parece muy normal.
> 
> Su gráfico a un mes es terrorífico. ¿La están preparando para una explosión?



Implosión , cuando se hace para dentro y a reventar la cotización hasta el infierno

No tocarla.


----------



## Hagen (16 Dic 2009)

javso dijo:


> Alguien sabe qué pasa con Gamesa?? No parece muy normal.
> 
> Su gráfico a un mes es terrorífico. ¿La están preparando para una explosión?



Por lo que se, sobran palas de aerogenerador para dar y tomar, lo mismo le pasa a Vestas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Dic 2009)

Pecata, en el S&P estamos en la quinta de C de B, vamos en el final, podríamos haber visto ya máximos para los próximos meses, pero es muy difícil decir cuando, si ahora todo comenzara a caer cuadraría y si hiciéramos otro máximo (sobre el 115x igualaría ondas A y C) también cuadraría... lo que está claro es que como pasemos el 112x el cierre de cortos se va a oir en Júpiter y podríamos irnos del tirón a buscar el 115x...

Saludos...

PD: Me he puesto corto en 11850 porque es un punto que se le suele atragantar al Ibex...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Dic 2009)

Datos macro para hoy, imporante las 14:30 y las 20:15

*14:30 Building Permits 570k cons.
14:30 Housing Starts 575k cons.
14:30 CPI
14:30 Core CPI 0.1% cons.
16:30 Crude Inventories
20:15 FOMC Rate Decision
*
Saludos...


----------



## ghkghk (16 Dic 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Momento de unos larguitos a Repsol. Hoy sí que entro. El miércoles que viene vendo en un +5%.
> 
> Ahí van 10.000... Mark my words.




Quien avisa...


----------



## Mulder (16 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Acabo de ponerme corto en Indra, en santander las plusvalias siguen latentes y aumenando.
> 
> Acciones, a tiro, Largo en Inditex si llega a precio objetivo de entrada.



No te recomiendo ponerte corto en Indra, pero si en Sacyr o Tele5.

Sobre todo en Sacyr.

edito: no falla, no hay cortos disponibles.


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

Buenos días.

Wataru... los resultados del viernes no han hecho mucha pupa en la cot, han estado soltando ordenadamente desde el míercoles pasado.

El lunes y el martes, de nuevo soltando, sigilosamente... cuando la negociación se estanca, solo hay que dar un arreón... en los 20 últimos minutos de ayer, se movieron +300.000accs a 2.28 & 2.27 ... como esto siga así.. voy a empezar a utilizar la misma tecnica que ellos, al fin de cuentas con 400.000acs puedes jugar perfectamente.

No estoy dispuesto a volver a los 1.71USD sin realizar plusvalías...


----------



## pyn (16 Dic 2009)

Buenos días,
quería haberme puesto en el punto 11850 pero no puse lo orden y me llamaron a una reunión. Espero ponerme corto más arriba (pese a los avisos de Mulder).


El que comenta sobre las GAMESAS, siguiente soporte 11€. Como lo pierda, caidita de Roma hasta los 8€ xDDD.


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Wataru... los resultados del viernes no han hecho mucha pupa en la cot, han estado soltando ordenadamente desde el míercoles pasado.
> 
> ...



DP! Lo veo normal... nos están puteando a base de bien y en cuanto parece que va a despegar un poco, venga... a soltar los muy cabrxxx.

Las mías se van a quedar donde están, pero porque no tengo plusvalías que realizar, así que paciencia... ya veremos que es lo que traman. 

Como positivo, lo de los 100 mill. de accs que no me ha gustado ni a mi, ni a nadie... quien sabe...

Un saludo


----------



## Hagen (16 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> No te recomiendo ponerte corto en Indra, pero si en Sacyr o Tele5.
> 
> Sobre todo en Sacyr.
> 
> edito: no falla, no hay cortos disponibles.



Gracias,

Sacyr es como ING, es para vivir el momento!!!!


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

Sacyr tiene mucha mano en la CNMV.. y ABENGOA no me esperaba lo evidente... ahh si, modo ironic.. estamos en España... la noticia de ayer... se conocia antes del cierre... y hoy han ido directos. XDDDDDD


----------



## javso (16 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Por lo que se, sobran palas de aerogenerador para dar y tomar, lo mismo le pasa a Vestas



Puede, pero no me parece explicación suficiente. Ayer se aprobaron inversiones en las renovables, eólicas, solares... La bajada de hoy con todo el ibex subiendo es demasiado fuerte como para ser una casualidad. Yo creo que la están preparando para algo gordo.


----------



## carvil (16 Dic 2009)

Balanza comercial italiana Actual	-0.71B	Prónostico -0.60B Previo -0.90B 











Salu2


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

Wataru, en algunos momentos tengo claro que acumulan, pero en otros -miércoles pasado- soltaban de lo lindo, manteniendo el precio en 2.60 una hora y poco, para soltar 1Millon de acciones.

Lo que me deja perplejo es que no hayamos repercutido la noticia de ASH en la cotización... tanta manía le tienen al CEO los MM's ... están esperando a pegarle el subidón a 6.00USD ... cuando ganemos el jucio... quien sabe???


----------



## tonuel (16 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> edito: no falla, no hay cortos disponibles.




En estos casos me suelo cagar en la puta de oros... 



Saludos :´(


----------



## Mulder (16 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Gracias,
> 
> Sacyr es como ING, es para vivir el momento!!!!



De momento le veo objetivo en 7.52, pero con la tendencia que lleva podría irse más abajo.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Dic 2009)

Chicos, vendo ganando unos 500 eurillos en Repsol o espero unos días al rally?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Dic 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Chicos, vendo ganando unos 500 eurillos en Repsol o espero unos días al rally?



Yo pondría un stop por debajo de 18.50 y dejaría correr la subida...

Saludos...


----------



## chollero (16 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Wataru... los resultados del viernes no han hecho mucha pupa en la cot, han estado soltando ordenadamente desde el míercoles pasado.
> 
> ...



no me pueo creer que todavia tenga en su poder 400.000 acs


----------



## tonuel (16 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Wataru... los resultados del viernes no han hecho mucha pupa en la cot, han estado soltando ordenadamente desde el míercoles pasado.
> 
> ...





Si supiera tanto como usted les seguiria el juego...



Saludos ienso:


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

Sigue alguien con CITI???

--Abu Dhabi Investment Authority, o Adia, el mayor fondo de inversión soberano de Oriente Próximo, pide a Citigroup Inc. la rescisión de un acuerdo que llevaría al fondo a sufrir una importante pérdida en relación a una inversión de US$7.500 millones que realizó en el banco. 

De no escindirse, el fondo --controlado por dirigentes de Abu Dhabi enriquecidos por el petróleo-- busca que Citi le indemnice con más de US$4.000 millones en daños si se confirma que hubo un "fraudulento engaño" respecto al acuerdo original. 

Citi dijo a última hora del martes que se defenderá de las acusaciones del fondo. 

Adia podría tener que pagar en exceso por los US$7.500 millones en acciones de Citi que se comprometió a comprar a US$31,83 cada una en un acuerdo alcanzado hace dos años. En noviembre de 2007, Adia se comprometió a inyectar miles de millones en Citi a cambio de un dividendo del 11% hasta marzo del año próximo, cuando tendrá que empezar a comprar las acciones ordinarias del banco. 

Adia no quiso realizar comentarios el miércoles. Un portavoz de Citi en Oriente Próximo tampoco quiso comentar. 

*Las acciones de Citi cayeron con fuerza recientemente después de que la compañía anunciara que emitiría US$17.000 millones en acciones ordinarias y US$3.500 millones en valores tangibles para devolver los fondos al gobierno. *

Adia es uno de varios fondos de inversión soberanos que ayudaron a rescatar a Citi después de que la entidad recurriese a inversores externos para recuperar el capital afectado por la crisis de las subprime. El Tesoro estadounidense también le ayudó en un par de ocasiones con inyecciones de capital, que otorgaron al Gobierno estadounidense una participación del 34% en el banco.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Dic 2009)

A mi no me mires, yo ya vendí


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Dic 2009)

IPC EE.UU. +0,4%, lo esperado.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Dic 2009)

Construcción de viviendas en EEUU:



> +8,9% hasta tasa de 574.000 peor de lo esperado que era 580.000, aunque subiendo mucho desde el nivel de 527.000 del mes anterior. Pero ojo a los permisos de construcción que suben 6 % hasta tasa de 584.000 cuando se esperaba 570.000, y a finales de cuentas este es el dato que nos muestra el futuro, el de permisos.
> 
> Mayor subida de construcción de viviendas desde mayo de 2009 y mayor subida de permisos desde noviembre de 2008.



De Carpatos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Dic 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Chicos, vendo ganando unos 500 eurillos en Repsol o espero unos días al rally?



Qué % has ganado? quítale el 18% y las comisiones, y si es más del 14% limpio vendelo, si no, un stop profit de un 4% y mantiene.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Dic 2009)

EEUU denuncia a Intel de abuso de posición dominante - 16/12/09 - 1776560 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Hagen (16 Dic 2009)

Yo cuando llevo un 3% no dejo escapar plusvalias, tambien juego a mas corto plazo....

Piñita asada..... piñita mamada !!!

Mi stop loss esta en 3%


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Dic 2009)

corto con 2 minis en 11855


----------



## Catacrack (16 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> corto con 2 minis en 11855



Corto con uno de los gordos en 11848.

PD; Me preocupa estar en el mismo bando que HL.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Dic 2009)

Jo, no os pongáis todos cortos, yo voy larga desde 11835 (mini)


----------



## pyn (16 Dic 2009)

Pero pecata no ibas larga desde mucho mas abajo?


----------



## Hagen (16 Dic 2009)

Vamos, todo una lucha de toros contro osos!!!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Pero pecata no ibas larga desde mucho mas abajo?



Si desde 11735. Peeeero, esta mañana, vendi en 11790, me puse corta, la cagué porque no subió más, cerré ese corto maldito, y he abierto un largo en 11835 que me mola mas. No me gusta estar corta, siempre fallo.


----------



## Catacrack (16 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Jo, no os pongáis todos cortos, yo voy larga desde 11835 (mini)



Yo con que baje a 11820 me conformo, lo cierro antes del cierre que no tengo ganas de sufrir por la noche.



pecata minuta dijo:


> Si desde 11735. Peeeero, esta mañana, vendi en 11790, me puse corta, la cagué porque no subió más, cerré ese corto maldito, y he abierto un largo en 11835 que me mola mas. No me gusta estar corta, siempre fallo.



A mi me pasa al reves, me pongo largo en cualquier accion y sistematicamente se hunde.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo con que baje a 11820 me conformo, lo cierro antes del cierre que no tengo ganas de sufrir por la noche.



Aquí tenemos un conflicto porque yo tengo el SL en 11845, y si baja, pues me salta y me mosqueo... :´(


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> aquí tenemos un conflicto porque yo tengo el sl en 11845, y si baja, pues me salta y me mosqueo... :´(



mierdaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Blackbird (16 Dic 2009)

Lo de ABG y ANA, alguien sabe a que es debido?


----------



## Catacrack (16 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aquí tenemos un conflicto porque yo tengo el SL en 11845, y si baja, pues me salta y me mosqueo... :´(



Te salta pero materializas plusvalias 10-1,9-1,9x0,82=5,08€


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Te salta pero materializas plusvalias 10-1,9-1,9x0,82=5,08€



Vamos, que fortunón, me voy de compras ahora mismo. :XX:


----------



## Mulder (16 Dic 2009)

A la buenas tardes!

Pues yo busco algo donde poder ponerme largo pero no encuentro nada que me convenza ni en el Ibex ni en Europa :|

Por una parte hemos subido mucho y es dificil elegir y por otra tenemos el vencimiento con lo cual subiremos pero tal vez menos porque lo fuerte lo hemos hecho hoy, estoy lleno de dudas y creo que a lo mejor me voy a quedar fuera.


----------



## Catacrack (16 Dic 2009)

Wataru y Luca estan contratando el yate, DPTR +20% y desde el Viernes +70%


----------



## Hagen (16 Dic 2009)

Blackbird dijo:


> Lo de ABG y ANA, alguien sabe a que es debido?



Plan estatal de Energia renovables, TERMOSOLAR


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Wataru y Luca estan contratando el yate, DPTR +20% y desde el Viernes +70%



Me parece que vas a ser tu el que lo contrate por nosotros juuass que yo sigo en perdidas...

Pero bueno... dentro de lo bueno me he desintoxicado de la bolsa juuas, así que las acciones que tengo se quedaran conmigo una buena temporaaadaaa.....

Esta mañana le comentaba a Luca que si estaba en plusvalías, las asegurará, que no tenemos ni una sola noticia aún, solo rumores y esta puede ser la segunda onda para soltar ellos acciones, ojo.

Un saludo


----------



## pyn (16 Dic 2009)

Los cortos creo que vais a tener alegrías mañana, mirando los futuros de próximo vencimiento en el ibex están 1 poco desincronizados a la baja como 60 puntos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Dic 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Me parece que vas a ser tu el que lo contrate por nosotros juuass que yo sigo en perdidas...
> 
> Pero bueno... dentro de lo bueno me he desintoxicado de la bolsa juuas, así que las acciones que tengo se quedaran conmigo una buena temporaaadaaa.....
> 
> ...



Gano ahora mismo más dinero con DPTR que con las ARIA XD!


No hay prisa por vender HYTM tampoco, quiero pegar un buen pelotazo con las 3 si es posible.


----------



## sapito (16 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Wataru... los resultados del viernes no han hecho mucha pupa en la cot, han estado soltando ordenadamente desde el míercoles pasado.
> 
> ...





> Top of Book
> BidPrice	Size
> 2.24	1,649
> 2.23	11,200
> ...



Esas posiciones grandotas...estás practicando con el joystick?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Dic 2009)

Dptr 1,40 + 32%...................... Lleva casi un 100% de subida desde mínimos.... se está pasando los FIBOS por donde yo sé... tiene una resistencia muy fuerte en 1,42 si la rompe vuela... a estos niveles si no va a cerrar por encima creo que vendería ahora...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Dic 2009)

Cierros los 2 minis cortos con 10 puntos ganados,no me quiero quedar vendido para mañana


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Dic 2009)

DPTR está teniendo un volumen para flipar.. a ver si aguanta...


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

Enhorabuena a todos los pacientes inversores... DPTR siempre recupera...... ya mismo toca el gran premio.


----------



## Hagen (16 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Enhorabuena a todos los pacientes inversores... DPTR siempre recupera...... ya mismo toca el gran premio.



DP, ahora solo te dedicas tu HF al mercado americano???


----------



## chameleon (16 Dic 2009)

me salí esta mañana de ING. 6,093 -> 6,78

está claro que la quieren arriba de 7 para el vencimiento del viernes.
pensé que darían arreón abajo para mover el árbol. mañana, con el S&P más cerca de 1120 abriré cortos a ver qué pasa


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

Si, pero prometo volver al iBEX para jugar como antes con los MMs nacionales... ya tengo algunas rondandome la cabeza. ;]


----------



## Mulder (16 Dic 2009)

A mi el gráfico de DPTR me da miedo, aunque se ha recuperado muy bien, yo aconsejaría poner el stop en 1.20 porque como los toque de nuevo creo que va seguir escarbando


----------



## Burney (16 Dic 2009)

buenas, acabo de vender las DPTR a 1,35.

Voy a intentar entrar más abajo.

Por cierto Luca, felicidades por haber pillado el viernes. Vaya un epic owned que me he llevado... menos mal que aunque no me atrevía a entrar no las quise vender...

PD: Uf, por los pelos... 1,30 ahora...


----------



## Blackbird (16 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Plan estatal de Energia renovables, TERMOSOLAR



Alguna noticia, novedad, rumor?


----------



## Burney (16 Dic 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Me parece que vas a ser tu el que lo contrate por nosotros juuass que yo sigo en perdidas...
> 
> Pero bueno... dentro de lo bueno me he desintoxicado de la bolsa juuas, así que las acciones que tengo se quedaran conmigo una buena temporaaadaaa.....
> 
> ...



de qué rumores se trata... ienso:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Dic 2009)

Bueno al final se me han vendido a 1,35 las dptr, que necesito hacer las plusvalías que me veo en rojo en ARIA antes del cierre y necesito un colchón por si cáen...

Hay qe jodese me habría levantado 3000 pavos más si hubiera vendido a 2,60 como los demás... bueno para unas cosas me viene bien pasar de vosotros (ampliar XD) y para otras debería de teneros más en cuenta...

Comienzo a tener liquidez disponible para jugar con contratos y CFD.....


----------



## Burney (16 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno al final se me han vendido a 1,35 las dptr, que necesito hacer las plusvalías que me veo en rojo en ARIA antes del cierre y necesito un colchón por si cáen...
> 
> Hay qe jodese me habría levantado 3000 pavos más si hubiera vendido a 2,60 como los demás... bueno para unas cosas me viene bien pasar de vosotros (ampliar XD) y para otras debería de teneros más en cuenta...
> 
> Comienzo a tener liquidez disponible para jugar con contratos y CFD.....



en principio voy a intentar volver a entrar entre 1,10-1,15, a ver si llega...

Luca, qué rumores son esos que comenta Wataru... :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


> en principio voy a intentar volver a entrar entre 1,10-1,15, a ver si llega...
> 
> Luca, qué rumores son esos que comenta Wataru... :



Si vas a volver aentrar en DPTR mejor espera a 0,50 que puede llegar perfectamente....(si no salen noticias) Estas subidas son los cortos cerrando posiciones porque se la han metido doblada a más de uno.

Los rumores de HYTM son que va a firmar 2 contratos, uno con Blue Shield creo, y otro con Ford, si lo hace puede llegar a 2 USD, hay un analisto loco que dice que se va a 20 USD, pero vamos, a 2 USD yo hago más de un 400% de ganacia así que...

Si quieres demostrar que tienes huevos....XD hoy puedes hacer un buen intradía en HYTM (+10%) si entras a 0,44 y vendes a 0,49...


----------



## Burney (16 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si vas a volver aentrar en DPTR mejor espera a 0,50 que puede llegar perfectamente....(si no salen noticias) Estas subidas son los cortos cerrando posiciones porque se la han metido doblada a más de uno.
> 
> Los rumores de HYTM son que va a firmar 2 contratos, uno con Blue Shield creo, y otro con Ford, si lo hace puede llegar a 2 USD, hay un analisto loco que dice que se va a 20 USD, pero vamos, a 2 USD yo hago más de un 400% de ganacia así que...
> 
> Si quieres demostrar que tienes huevos....XD hoy puedes hacer un buen intradía en HYTM (+10%) si entras a 0,44 y vendes a 0,49...



pensaba que esos rumores eran sobre DPTR... :56:

vigilaré a ver qué hace cuando llegue a esa zona... y si no lo veo claro a lo mejor espero a que supere el 1,40 y confirme otro tramo alcista

lo mejor sería que llegase deslizandose en vez de caer a plomo... sería una señal de que los que han entrado estos dos dias son con intención de quedarse

PD: He leido esta mañana en marketwatch.com que las empresas del sector estaban saltando tras la opa de exxon a una pequeña empresa como dptr, y comentaba que posiblemente otras como Total etc también podrían iniciar movimientos corporativos.


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

Que divertido es tumbar una cot del NASDAQ.. con una mano vendes y luego vuelves a comprar +barato.


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

La he ido bajando desde 2.25 con ventas de 10k hasta 2.19USD ... como los grandes MMs... luego compras centavos por debajo... me han tocado los O_O ... DP tiene un limite!!! de paciencia.


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

Que cunda el pánico!!!!! funcionan las tecnicas ....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Dic 2009)

A ver si te pasas por el Ibex y hundimos por ejemplo gamesa,telecinco o Iber R... esos chicharrillos del ibex tan faciles de manipular...


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

He recomprado a 2.19USD y las he vuelto a soltar a 2.22.USD ... he reservado 150k para este tradeo ... funciona a la perfección.


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

Ahora toca subirla, combinando las posis de venta menores vs compra.


----------



## ddddd (16 Dic 2009)

Buenas tardes.

Días movidos estos últimos.

Mala suerte no entrar decidido estos días atrás en DPTR o HYTM, pero tampoco me puedo quejar.

Anadys sigue dándome alegrías y ahora mismo podría salir plano de ella y tener liquidez para jugar con otras acciones.

¿Cómo la veis con la subida de hoy de más de 8 puntos porcentuales?

Actualmente se encuentra a 2,79 y ha llegado a tocar los 2,82. No se si ahora volverá a caer con fuerza o puede comenzar un nuevo rally alcista.

¿Alguna opinión?

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

Le voy a meter otro arreón pá el infierno... XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

No hay ganas de acumular acciones en ARIAd...


----------



## chameleon (16 Dic 2009)

pero no la bajes por nada
mueve el valor dibujando algo. que los chartistas se crean que vahparriba
lo de hoy tenía pinta de taza, figura de vuelta alcista. o hacer en próximas sesiones un doble suelo en 2,19...


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

Yo me fijo en el grafico que han hecho estos días atrás.. sueltan a un precio fijo en intervalos.

Hay mucho miedo con las nuevas acciones... no hay compras... de manos fuertes, solo han estado soltando desde el martes pasado.


----------



## pyn (16 Dic 2009)

Para pagar la universidad de mi hijo:

Poniard Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


Dentro en 2$


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

Te has informado bien antes... he estado leyendo ... que un fondo ha soltado millones de acciones...

Has visto las options para enero... 2.50USD ??? y las de mañana... ya lo sabian.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo me fijo en el grafico que han hecho estos días atrás.. sueltan a un precio fijo en intervalos.
> 
> Hay mucho miedo con las nuevas acciones... no hay compras... de manos fuertes, solo han estado soltando desde el martes pasado.



Es normal que incluso tú te canses de estas acciones pero no nos putees a los que estamos dentro!!!!


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

Luca... que no estoy vendiendo todo el paquete... solo recomprando +barato.... no quiero quedarme fuera...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca... que no estoy vendiendo todo el paquete... solo recomprando +barato.... no quiero quedarme fuera...



Ah si? pues tienes casi todas a 1,80 así que...


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

Como esperen a ENERO para filtrar algo del nuevo socio... nos vamos a los 1.7x de nuevo... todavía tengo la esperanza de que le metan el subidon con alguna nueva recomendación -pagada- lo de ASH.. con la conference call ... no ha surtido nada de efecto... y 3 grandes fondos han vendido 12M el último mes..... no quiero ver los 0.70USD y luego sky rockeT!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Dic 2009)

Como pierdan los 2,2 van de cabeza al guano


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

Estoy vendiendo en 2.23 y recomprando en 2.19 / 2.20 / 2.21


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Estoy vendiendo en 2.23 y recomprando en 2.19 / 2.20 / 2.21



Menuda pasta debes tener metida para poder sacar ganancia de esto. Ni te pregunto.


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

Si esto lo hubiese hecho desde hace una semana, te puedes sacar al día +10.000€ limpios.... es el juego de los MMs en algunas cotizaciones... es peligroso, si juegas con todo el paquete, por ejm en DRYSHIP - CITI -AIG... es muy lucrativo, por el increíble negociado que tiene.

En ARIAd, tienes que tener paciencia, siempre repiten el patron... subida y soltadita de rigor a la apertura... luego lateral con picos y al cierre... sorpresitas... la suben para el día siguiente -lo + habitual-


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Dic 2009)

Vaya máquina tragaperras

Por cierto el petróleo va pa arriba...


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Dic 2009)

Joder, 10.000 en un día... yo no gano eso ni en 10 años.


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

Mañana, voy a estudiAr donde hacer algún intradia rápido en el iBEX... algunos CFDs... esto está muy calentito. XDDDDD

PD: Ariad en 2.20 USD en unos minutos.


----------



## Kujire (16 Dic 2009)

*Breaking News ... FED*

Tito Bernanke ha confirmado lo siguiente



> "Lo que antes ser muy mal permanecer todo igual y hoy resultar excelente"


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Dic 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> Tito Bernanke ha confirmado lo siguiente



Y para esto hace falta una reunión...? :

TODO continua igual... :ouch: pues vaya noticia!


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

Comprad ARIAd... encima que os las bajo...


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Dic 2009)

ARIA a 2.19

entonemos un canto por ella

in memoriam


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Dic 2009)

Quién ha abierto el desagüe en el S&P...? 

Llamando a la mano de Dios... lo de siempre, gracias!

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Comprad ARIAd... encima que os las bajo...



Se agradece el esfuerzo...  Mañana o el viernes darán señal de compra...


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

La otra vez rebotamos en los 2.16USD ... para el vencimiento,,, tendrían que dejarla en los 2.35USD aprox.

Mañana toca subida.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> La otra vez rebotamos en los 2.16USD ... para el vencimiento,,, tendrían que dejarla en los 2.35USD aprox.
> 
> Mañana toca subida.



Yo, para decirlo claro, estoy hasta los mismísimos cojones de esta acción.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo, para decirlo claro, estoy hasta los mismísimos cojones de esta acción.




Y que el día que me metí en el post casi me liéis... Con buena intención, me consta.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Dic 2009)

Burney no te pica reentrar en dptr a 1,25... jeje mañana o subidón o hostia fenomanal.. qué será XD..


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

Tendría que haber metido el grueso del paquete en HYTM & DPTR... ahora estariamos celebrandolo!!!! XDDDDDDDD

Luca... sigue tu instinto... te va muy bien con tus operaciones...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Dic 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y que el día que me metí en el post casi me liéis... Con buena intención, me consta.



A ver, segunda aclaración, no voy perdiendo dinero, y si hubieras entrado sería muchísimo más de 500€ repsoleados lo que llevarías..


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

El NASDAQ es para pillar el tren del PUMP ... y bajarse a toda leshe... en el DUMP... así es como hacen el dinero los MMs.... siempre hay gacelas en cola!!!


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

No hay ganas... llevan apenas 200k acciones desde las 19:25 a 21:22 ... al cierre prenderán la mecha... en 2.25USD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tendría que haber metido el grueso del paquete en HYTM & DPTR... ahora estariamos celebrandolo!!!! XDDDDDDDD
> 
> Luca... sigue tu instinto... te va muy bien con tus operaciones...



No te creas que es mucho instinto, más bien es análisis y asunción extrema de riesgo (en la compra) y frenar el uncle scruge inside (en las ventas)


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

Has sido muy preciso a la hora de promediar... es los suelos de las cotz... very lucky dude!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Dic 2009)

Creo que voy a buscar valores del nasdaq que estén en mínimo histórico, les hago fundamentales (my play particular) y meto 1000€ en cada unoy miro en febrero como voy, seguramente un +200% llevaría sin comerme mucho el tarro (10 valores)


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

Los MESA-eros ... la tienen de vuelta a los 0.11USD ... ultimamente está muy dejada... no la quieren mucho los MMs.

CITI... se conoce el precio de las nuevas acciones... 17.000millones de nuevos papelitos... no me extraña q los ARABES esten con tal cabreo. XDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Has sido muy preciso a la hora de promediar... es los suelos de las cotz... very lucky dude!!!



Very lucky nada, Mulder y Kujiré me dijeron n veces "INSENSATO! NO AMPLIES!" PERO YA HABÍA ESTUDIADO QUÉ HACÍAN LOS VALORES cuando llegaban a un mínimo...


----------



## ghkghk (16 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> A ver, segunda aclaración, no voy perdiendo dinero, y si hubieras entrado sería muchísimo más de 500€ repsoleados lo que llevarías..



Pues la verdad es que no sigo las cotizaciones al día, pero leyendo vuestros comentarios parece que esté en los infiernos. Si os va mejor,abro una birra por vosotros :Aplauso:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Creo que voy a buscar valores del nasdaq que estén en mínimo histórico, les hago fundamentales (my play particular) y meto 1000€ en cada unoy miro en febrero como voy, seguramente un +200% llevaría sin comerme mucho el tarro (10 valores)



Eso me interesa,estilo gtxi,lo que pasa es que yo no tengo tiempo para analizar,pero si te metes yo voy detras.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Dic 2009)

No me gusta nada la sierra que está haciendo aria antes del cierre...


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

Siempre es +fácil deducir que seguira bajando... ahí está el riesgo que cada uno debe tomar -dosificar-

He visto muchos fondos liquidando posiciones... me temo que dentro de poco... vamos a ver pánico de nuevo.

Y hablo de cerrar posis de millones de dolares en cuestion de un par de semanas atrás... así que mejor NO PERDER UN 70% que dejar de ganar un 10%

Mucha cautela....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Eso me interesa,estilo gtxi,lo que pasa es que yo no tengo tiempo para analizar,pero si te metes yo voy detras.



GTXI lo vamos a ir descartando de la lista....


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

Luca, esa es de los MMs nativos... yo estoy quieto desde hace media hora... es el grafo habitual en ellos... comprueba la de días pasados.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Dic 2009)

Los 2,20 se los está pensando mucho uy uy uy


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

Puede ser el selloff de final de año... en el 2008 estabamos por .... mañana veremos si continua la venta... al menos en HEB, hoy han echado el día en verde, y eso que no tienen nada de cara al futuro.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Dic 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que no sigo las cotizaciones al día, pero leyendo vuestros comentarios parece que esté en los infiernos. Si os va mejor,abro una birra por vosotros :Aplauso:



Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance

Por si te animas... 8:


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

Luego tuvo lugar el primer PUMP del 2009 FEBRERO... en 2.82USD ... a final de mes.. vendieron 7M de acciones al fondo INDEX VENTURES.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luego tuvo lugar el primer PUMP del 2009 FEBRERO... en 2.82USD ... a final de mes.. vendieron 7M de acciones al fondo INDEX VENTURES.



DP esto que comenta no va a volver a ocurrir, si baja y rompe la tendencia alcista que tiene de 2009 vamos de culo... 2008 fué guano year para la acción... no se puede comparar uno con otro....

El problema lo tenemos si trazamos una línea sobre los valores máximos anuales de ARIA dede 1 enero 2009 hasta hoy veremos que es descendiente y coincide con el máximo de 2,65 que hemos tenido recientemente, yo confiaba en tener suficiente volumen para romperlo y lo que ha ocurrido es que caemos...

A ver si Burney pinta unos grafos que yo ni tengo el visual chart XD


----------



## Mulder (16 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Creo que voy a buscar valores del nasdaq que estén en mínimo histórico, les hago fundamentales (my play particular) y meto 1000€ en cada unoy miro en febrero como voy, seguramente un +200% llevaría sin comerme mucho el tarro (10 valores)



No te hagas ilusiones hasta que realmente estés dentro, que luego es la psicología la que manda, es decir, el miedo y la codicia. Sobre el papel todo parece muy bonito pero luego es otra cosa. Yo también he partido de ideas muy buenas y luego me dieron por todos los lados.

En fin, siempre use stop y al menos salí ileso de muchas operaciones, sin perder demasiado.

No digo que no te salga bien, pero a la hora de la verdad hay que trabajarselo más de lo que esperabas.


----------



## donpepito (16 Dic 2009)

Las manos débiles, no pueden mantener las maniobras de los MMs para bajar la cotiz.... siempre acaban vendiendo a los pocos días de entrar... es comprensible.

El CEO quiere libertad para tener +acciones gratis... etc... si hay una nueva dilución... que ya la tiene apalabrada para febrero... nos encontraremos en 150Millones como poco para el primer trimestre.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Las manos débiles, no pueden mantener las maniobras de los MMs para bajar la cotiz.... siempre acaban vendiendo a los pocos días de entrar... es comprensible.
> 
> El CEO quiere libertad para tener +acciones gratis... etc... si hay una nueva dilución... que ya la tiene apalabrada para febrero... nos encontraremos en 150Millones como poco para el primer trimestre.



Para eso necesitamos la cotización a 3,00 USD para que vuelva a 2,00-1,80 USD tras la "emisión de papel"

Ahora mismo estamos rompiendo el suelo de la tendencia, y es lo típico, o señal de compra o guano time, velas rojas y tal...


----------



## Mulder (16 Dic 2009)

Hoy los leoncios han terminado el dia con saldo vendedor en el Ibex y a partir de ahora ya tienen saldo semanal negativo, me parece que el rally navideño aun no ha empezado, también llama la atención que esto ocurra en una semana de vencimiento de los grandes.

En el S&P tres cuartos de lo mismo, salvo que el volumen ha sido bajísimo y el último paquetón lo han soltado alrededor de las 18 desde entonces no ha existido la sesión para los leoncios.

Mañana si que vamos a tener gap bajista, aunque no hacía falta mirar el volumen para darse cuenta.


----------



## Kujire (16 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Very lucky nada, Mulder y Kujiré me dijeron n veces "INSENSATO! NO AMPLIES!" PERO YA HABÍA ESTUDIADO QUÉ HACÍAN LOS VALORES cuando llegaban a un mínimo...



... esta estrategía ....me suenaienso: ....


----------



## carvil (17 Dic 2009)

Buenos dias 


Rally nocturno en el US$ 77.7 ahora es soporte. Niveles destacables en el E-Mini por abajo 1.100 alerta naranja, 1096-97 alerta roja. Por arriba los de "siempre". Ahora mimo hay presion bajista.


Salu2


----------



## Hagen (17 Dic 2009)

buenos dias

Como veis el alza del dolar frente al euro? Esta superando soportes, muchos lo achacan con el futuro descenso de las bolsas.

Habrá que estar pendientes.

buenos dias


----------



## carvil (17 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> buenos dias
> 
> Como veis el alza del dolar frente al euro? Esta superando soportes, muchos lo achacan con el futuro descenso de las bolsas.
> 
> ...




Es posible que tenga algo que ver con los vencimientos de mañana.


Salu2


----------



## Burney (17 Dic 2009)

Buenos dias


----------



## Hagen (17 Dic 2009)

Parece que el ibex aguanta el soporte de los 11750, veremos??


----------



## Catacrack (17 Dic 2009)

Buenos dias!

Comprado contrato ibex en 11766, le gane 82 puntos.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Dic 2009)

Esto no tiene pinta de irse mucho más abajo...
Enhorabuena Catacrack!!


----------



## Catacrack (17 Dic 2009)

Puse una orden de compra a 11755 y la acabo de modificar a 11765, por supuesto un contrato de los gordos. A ver si entra.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Dic 2009)

Larga en 11775. Ni sé donde poner el stop.


----------



## Catacrack (17 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Larga en 11775. Ni sé donde poner el stop.



Ya le puedes colocar un stop-profit y a descansar saboreando plusvalias. Yo por apurar demasiado me he quedado fuera.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Dic 2009)

Kujire dijo:


> ... esta estrategía ....me suenaienso: ....



Ya me gustaría ser Madoff amí... no me hubieran pillado...:XX:


Las ARIA a 2,15 en el AH a ver qué hacen en el PM...

Estoy mirando algo en el IBEX para un CFD largo... igual entro en SAN


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Buenos días...

Vaya rapidez como actuan:

LONDRES (EFE --Aún es posible un revés para el dólar a corto plazo, según Commerzbank. Sin embargo, el banco cree que el anuncio del Comité de Mercados Abiertos de la Reserva Federal muestra que su antigua política regulatoria para combatir la inflación aún sigue vigente y que la Fed aún no ha cambiado de dirección. 

"La preocupación sobre los peligros de la inflación y la caída del dólar resultante parece altamente injustificada", dijo el banco. (NEH)


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Luca... ayer en el AH de ARIAd... descargaron unas 105.000 accs... las 200 últimas las vendieron a 2.15USD ... algún stop lost... supongo. XD


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Estoy estudiando a GAMESA desde primera hora, ha estado en rojo con 156.000accs.. ha sido poner posis de compra de 30k y subirla para ir creando mercado.... hay rumores de un inversor fuerte vendiendo... lleva unos días bajando.

Ahora están negociando 431.000accs.... no me fio, parece que están sujetandola para download.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca... ayer en el AH de ARIAd... descargaron unas 105.000 accs... las 200 últimas las vendieron a 2.15USD ... algún stop lost... supongo. XD



Pues las tendré que vender hoy, no me pienso quedar en rojo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Estoy estudiando a GAMESA desde primera hora, ha estado en rojo con 156.000accs.. ha sido poner posis de compra de 30k y subirla para ir creando mercado.... hay rumores de un inversor fuerte vendiendo... lleva unos días bajando.
> 
> Ahora están negociando 431.000accs.... no me fio, parece que están sujetandola para download.



Amí me llama la atención TL5 con sus máximos.... y HL se puso corto en ella...uff...


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Gamesa, parece que confirma la HEAD FAKE... que he comentado, antes.

T5, la están subiendo artificialmente, yo meteria cortos si supera los 10,00€


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Luca, vigila DERM.... parece que hay movimientos.


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2009)

A los buenos dias!

Cuidado con el eurodólar que va a subir muy fuerte durante el día de hoy y lo va a hacer a partir de ahora, el precio que tiene en este momento es totalmente irreal.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Gamesa, parece que confirma la HEAD FAKE... que he comentado, antes.
> 
> T5, la están subiendo artificialmente, yo meteria cortos si supera los 10,00€



Gamesa es muy peligrosa, esa se la dejo a Apolo Creed :XX:

TL5 Opinamos igual DP, incluso la veo a más de 10,00 €... es un buen pelotazo meterle cortos y esperar a mínimos para meterte largo y recoger dividendo... siempre me ha dado alegrías estando largo..


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Cuidado con el eurodólar que va a subir muy fuerte durante el día de hoy y lo va a hacer a partir de ahora, el precio que tiene en este momento es totalmente irreal.



Todo lo que sea más de 1 a 1 ya es totalmente irreal....


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Todo lo que sea más de 1 a 1 ya es totalmente irreal....



A lo mejor, pero tu no lo dices por técnico 

¿que fue de 1 euro = 2 dólares?


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Cuidado con el eurodólar que va a subir muy fuerte durante el día de hoy y lo va a hacer a partir de ahora, el precio que tiene en este momento es totalmente irreal.



Joder y yo decía que se iba a 1,44

Se ha pasado de frenada desde luego


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Nos viene muy bien para las acciones del NASDAQ, a la hora de una eventual venta.


----------



## Hagen (17 Dic 2009)

Largo en Inditex..... que tengo que comprarme un par de trajes...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Largo en Inditex..... que tengo que comprarme un par de trajes...



Cual es tu precio de salida? yo tenía pensado ponerme corto....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A lo mejor, pero tu no lo dices por técnico
> 
> ¿que fue de 1 euro = 2 dólares?



Efectivamente, 1 a 1 sería el equilibrio si dejan de inyectar más pasta y se frena el forex. (fundamentalmente hablando)

1 € = 2 USD es totalmente posible en 2010 sobre todo gracias a Obama.


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

RUIZMA, dando por cuXX a CAJA MADRID, etc...

Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> RUIZMA, dando por cuXX a CAJA MADRID, etc...
> 
> Invertia.com - mercados,finanzas,economía, fondos y cotizaciones



Ruizma ha enseñado bien a sus cachorros sí...

Qué hubiera sido de él si la P$O€ no le hubiera dejado en bragas...


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Efectivamente, 1 a 1 sería el equilibrio si dejan de inyectar más pasta y se frena el forex. (fundamentalmente hablando)
> 
> 1 € = 2 USD es totalmente posible en 2010 sobre todo gracias a Obama.



Yo veo más posibilidades de que veamos 1 = 1 que 1 = 2 porque creo que las bolsas bajarán y el dólar se revalorizará más.

Por cierto, vaya cagada de predicción que he hecho con el cruce, se ha desplomado más


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Si SOS baja a los 1.50 / 1.00 es un rango para un pelotazo a corto plazo, a muy pesar de la gran deuda que tiene.

Las acciones estaban a 12,00€ en Dec-2008... y estoy seguro que subirán a 5,00€ ... antes es probable ampliación de capital... o bien una OPA.... hay que estar pendiente... es un caramelo como PRISA en sus peores momentos... todo politica y siempre sacarán algún salvador -comprador- a última hora, donde cargarle el muerto.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Dic 2009)

Explicaciones a la subidita de ABG:

Abengoa cierra la financiación de la línea de transmisión eléctrica de 670 kilómetros en Perú. La operación, de 80 millones de US dólares, va a ser financiada por un sindicato de seis bancos locales y extranjeros.


Abengoa Solar inscribe trece plantas solares en el registro de preasignación de retribución para instalaciones termosolares
La capacidad total de las trece plantas termosolares será de 650 megavatios.


----------



## tonuel (17 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si SOS baja a los 1.50 / 1.00 es un rango para un pelotazo a corto plazo, a *muy pesar de la gran deuda que tiene*.



:no:


Pues yo creo que el valor de SOS tiende a cero... 



Saludos 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> :no:
> 
> 
> Pues yo creo que el valor de SOS tiende a cero...
> ...



Ruizma es Midas... el problema que le veo a la teoría de DP es que como bobierna la P$O€ veo difícil que busquen un socio político para salvar SOS... más vien Ruizma ya tiene varios socios para subir la cotización.


----------



## Hagen (17 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cual es tu precio de salida? yo tenía pensado ponerme corto....



Ahora esta al 50% de entrar a subir que a bajar, tengo algun cuchicheo, y creo que podria rompen el canal alcista.


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Discrepo.. si nuestro RUIZMA , se ha metido en ese fregao... es porque hay dinero... nuevos gestores para echar a los xupa consejeros a dedo...

Ahora tienen cash, con las emisiones de los famosos "pagaréS MADOFF algún día"

Los 1,50€ son un farol... pero los 2,00€ / 3,00€ por acción... puede ser factible.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ruizma es Midas... el problema que le veo a la teoría de DP es que como bobierna la P$O€ veo difícil que busquen un socio político para salvar SOS... más vien Ruizma ya tiene varios socios para subir la cotización.



¿han llamado a donpepito?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Ahora esta al 50% de entrar a subir que a bajar, tengo algun cuchicheo, y creo que podria rompen el canal alcista.



no sé no sé, como los datos sean malos de las rebajas se la va a pegar, fuera a parte más bien debemos de mirar qué hace HM....

Ahora está orientando el negocio cerrando locales y abriendo mas Lefties de esos, cambiando su scope de cliente variará su facturación...

En enero lo veremos


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Por aquí donde vivo... hay grandes familias, de las de toda vida, millonarios desde la alta cuna... (baja cama...)

Hace unos años se metieron en PORTUGAL para comprar grandes hectareas con olivos, de hecho, la empresa de PORTUGAL es la que vende al mercadona su aceite, por ahora.

Tienes subvenciones MILLONARIAS de la comunidad EUROPEA, todos los años, el aceite y sus mafias, han hecho multimillonarios a muchas familias, ahora están con la energia solar... diversificando... en SEVILLA tienen algunas plantas.


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Lo de T5 /A3.. viene de la seman pasada, de nuevo calentando el sector, con las historias de fusiones... deberían de investigarlo... cada X meses subida de las cotizaciones,,, sin fundamentos reales.

Solo, confirman los rumores de conversaciones, bla bla bla...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Dic 2009)

Bon dia, acabo de comprar el mini de ayer en 11780, +70puntos. 
Datos para hoy: 

* A las 14.30:
*- PETICIONES DE SUBSIDIO DE PARO SEMANALES.
*Dato previo: 468.000. Previsión: 474.000.

* A las 16.00:
*- INDICADORES ADELANTADOS DE LA CONFERENCE BOARD de noviembre.
*Dato previo: +0,3%. Previsión: +0,7%.

* A las 16.00:
*- INDICADOR DE NEGOCIOS DE LA FED DE PHILADELPHIA de diciembre.
*Dato previo: 16,7. Previsión: 15,9.

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Por aquí donde vivo... hay grandes familias, de las de toda vida, millonarios desde la alta cuna... (baja cama...)
> 
> Hace unos años se metieron en PORTUGAL para comprar grandes hectareas con olivos, de hecho, la empresa de PORTUGAL es la que vende al mercadona su aceite, por ahora.
> 
> Tienes subvenciones MILLONARIAS de la comunidad EUROPEA, todos los años, el aceite y sus mafias, han hecho multimillonarios a muchas familias, ahora están con la energia solar... diversificando... en SEVILLA tienen algunas plantas.



Si estás hablando de quien yo creo, las subvenciones millonarias no les vienen precisamente de los olivares si no del I+D y favores a familiares de altos cargos políticos.


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

No, te hablo de las típicas familias terratenientes, invisibles para los comunes... las que tienen millones heredados, nada +nacer.

Gracias a los cumples de los niños, conoces a ciertos personajes.... los contactos ya sabes... sus hijos "deben" estar en los mejores colegios... de hecho esta familia ha comprado recientemente el 50% de la sociedad.... para ampliar el negocio a otras ciudades, ya tienen varios abiertos.


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Los MMs en GAMESA, son unos artistas-----manteniendo la cotización y soltando con la otra mano... llevan casí 1M negociados.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Dic 2009)

Telecinco es un mamoneo muy grande,es un valor muy facil de manipular,las subidas de T5 y A3 se deben a cumunicados en los que cuentan que "esperan" una subida en 210 de los gastos de publicidad...tocate los cojones...
Hoy se podia haber metido un corto en 9.65 hasta 9.30 facilmente.... en 3 minutos de desplomo,al comerse las posiciones de compra que eran de risa,es lo que tiene las subidas manipuladas,esto es como gamesa,igual mañana sueltan y le meten -10%.

Sos me parece bien para largos sobre los 1,6 igual pruebo suerte.


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Cada vez tengo +claro que las caídas estan siendo intencionadas, se ponen cortos en el valor y luego a los pocos días, e incluso horas... empiezan a vender, para crear pánico vendedor, al menos en el NASDAQ, con ARIAd... lo están haciendo desde el 14 de septiembre.

Hoy tienen que subir la cotización, hay que seguir llenando "la charca" como dice Kujire... luego desaniman y de nuevo el ciclo.


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Que curioso en SOS, una agencia lleva creando mercado... MERCAVALOR -MCV-MA:

COMPRA 23.XXX accs
VENTA 40.XXX accs


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

*Juez requiere al banco que se abstenga de ejecutar títulos SOS dados por Salazar*


[FONT=verdana,]Fecha: *15/12/2009*[/FONT] [FONT=verdana,arial]Fuente: Europa Press[/FONT] 
   ​

MADRID, 15 (EUROPA PRESS) 
El Juzgado de lo Mercantil número 9 de Madrid ha requerido a *EBN Banco de Negocios* que se abstenga temporalmente de proceder a la ejecución extrajudicial de acciones de *SOS Corporación Alimentaria aportadas en prenda por una sociedad de Jesús Salazar*, ex presidente del grupo alimentario, en garantía de la devolución de un préstamo.
A través de un auto con fecha 26 de noviembre, y al que tuvo acceso Europa Press, el juez acuerda la adopción de esta medida cautelar solicitada por la administración concursal de Unión de Capitales, sociedad a través de la que Salazar participa en SOS y que se encuentra en concurso de acreedores desde el pasado junio.
En el caso de que ya se hubiesen ejecutado las acciones, el Juzgado solicita a EBN --entidad participada por varias cajas de ahorros-- que informe a la administración concursal de las "circunstancias" de la ejecución extrajudicial de las indicadas acciones y de la identidad del adquirente o adjudicatario. 
Asimismo, se pide al banco que participe "fehacientemente" a éste de la existencia del procedimiento concursal de Unión de Capitales (sociedad a la que se concede el préstamo) y de Asesoría Financiera Madrid (sociedad también controlada por Salazar que aporta la prenda en garantía de la devolución del préstamo).
Según el auto, la entidad financiera remitió el pasado 5 de noviembre un burofax a Unión de Capitales informando de su intención de ejecutar las garantías por vencimiento anticipado.
La administración concursal solicitó una "medida cautelar previa a demanda de reintegración" en un escrito en el que hace referencia al perjuicio a los acreedores derivado de la operación.
Los hermanos Jesús y Jaime Salazar, que en el momento en que fueron destituidos como presidente y vicepresidente de SOS controlaban un 17,68% y un 10,54% del capital de la compañía, han reducido su participación tras la ejecución, por parte de diversas entidades bancarias, de acciones aportadas en garantía por sus sociedades.
Entre otras, han ejecutado garantías pignoraticias Ahorro Corporación, UBS Bank, Banco Espírito Santo y un sindicato bancario formado por trece entidades, con Commerzbank como agente.
Según los últimos datos que recoge la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV), Jesús Salazar ostenta un 16% y su hermano, Jaime un 9,6%.
Los Salazar fueron destituidos el pasado 30 de abril como ejecutivos de la multinacional y denunciados por la compañía ante la Audiencia Nacional por un supuesto desvío de 230 millones de euros a sociedades vinculadas a ambos con cargo a la tesorería de SOS.


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Empieza el pufo a destaparse.....


MADRID --Antena 3 de Televisión SA (A3TV.MC) dijo el jueves que no ha alcanzado ningún principio de acuerdo con La Sexta para una fusión, como habían adelantado previamente dos fuentes cercanas a la operación. 
En un hecho relevante, Antena 3 dijo que mantenía conversaciones con otros operadores del sector para explorar vías de integración. 
Un portavoz de Antena 3 había dicho asimismo que la compañía mantenía conversaciones con La Sexta para una eventual fusión. No fue posible contactar con ningún portavoz de La Sexta, propiedad de Mediapro y la mexicana Televisa SA. Las cadenas de televisión españolas se están viendo presionadas por el significativo descenso de los ingresos por publicidad como resultado de la recesión, y están buscando socios ante el desembarco el año que viene de la televisión digital terrestre, que multiplicará el número de competidores. 

Gestevisión Telecinco SA (TL5.MC) y Cuatro, filial de Promotora de Informaciones SA (PRS.MC), o Prisa, también mantienen conversaciones para una posible fusión.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Empieza el pufo a destaparse.....
> 
> 
> MADRID --Antena 3 de Televisión SA (A3TV.MC) dijo el jueves que no ha alcanzado ningún principio de acuerdo con La Sexta para una fusión, como habían adelantado previamente dos fuentes cercanas a la operación.
> ...



Como t5 toque los 9,6 le meto cortos hasta que reviente o me reviente la cuenta :XX: fijate ahora las posis de compra que tiene todas de 5.000 mas falsas que judas


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

MADRID --La cadena española de televisión Gestevisión Telecinco SA (TL5.MC) está cerca de alcanzar un acuerdo de fusión con Cuatro, cadena de Promotora de Informaciones SA (PRS.MC), y podría anunciarlo esta misma semana, dijo el jueves una fuente cercana a la situación. 
"El acuerdo está muy avanzado, se ha superado la fase de negociación", dijo la fuente. 
"El anuncio podría producirse el viernes y sería para explicar un memorando de entendimiento entre las dos compañías". 

Telecinco es propiedad del grupo italiano Mediaset (MS.MI). 

A primera hora del jueves, una portavoz de Prisa dijo que ambas compañías estaban en negociaciones para fusionarse, aunque aún no se ha decidido nada. 
Las cadenas de televisión españolas se están viendo presionadas por el significativo descenso de los ingresos por publicidad como resultado de la recesión, y están buscando socios ante el desembarco el año que viene de la televisión digital terrestre, que multiplicará el número de competidores. . 
Página Web: Telecinco.es Todo el contenido multimedia de Telecinco y mucho ms - Telecinco.es - Telecinco.es


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Si es verdad.... vende con la noticia.... los 10,00€ para T5... son desproporcionados.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> MADRID --La cadena española de televisión Gestevisión Telecinco SA (TL5.MC) está cerca de alcanzar un acuerdo de fusión con Cuatro, cadena de Promotora de Informaciones SA (PRS.MC), y podría anunciarlo esta misma semana, dijo el jueves una fuente cercana a la situación.
> "El acuerdo está muy avanzado, se ha superado la fase de negociación", dijo la fuente.
> "El anuncio podría producirse el viernes y sería para explicar un memorando de entendimiento entre las dos compañías".
> 
> ...



Esto va a ser un claro compra con el rumor vende con la noticia,... cuando lo anuncien sera cuando se le tendran que meter cortos asaco paco, como ya paso con el anuncio de Iberia....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Dic 2009)

DP vigila Acciona,ACS y Grifols son las que menos han subido desde el rebote y podrian ser una buena opcion para largos.


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Antena 3 y La Sexta cierran la primera gran fusión televisiva | Comunicación | elmundo.es


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Las posis de compra en DERM... son de fotofinish.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Dic 2009)

Antena3 en minimos del dia ya... fijate que posi de compra tiene en 7.75...


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Si es fake... yo les jod---- y se las vendería ....


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

CITI, puede ser una buena oportunidad, van a hundirla de nuevo... hay que conocer el suelo y comprar... ahora en PM -6,00%


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Dic 2009)

Anlisis de Crpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

Confirman y desmienten.... cual circo televisivo....

11:56:32 h.
Antena 3 tv Serenity markets
Niega las informaciones de la prensa y deja claro que no tiene ningún principio de acuerdo con nadie ahora mismo. 


Me voy al Gym.... que al final la liamos


----------



## pyn (17 Dic 2009)

El ibex cerca del segundo soporte que tenía escrito para hoy, los 11730. Quien quiera tradear hoy, no es mala opción, si entra la orden.


----------



## Burney (17 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> DP esto que comenta no va a volver a ocurrir, si baja y rompe la tendencia alcista que tiene de 2009 vamos de culo... 2008 fué guano year para la acción... no se puede comparar uno con otro....
> 
> El problema lo tenemos si trazamos una línea sobre los valores máximos anuales de ARIA dede 1 enero 2009 hasta hoy veremos que es descendiente y coincide con el máximo de 2,65 que hemos tenido recientemente, yo confiaba en tener suficiente volumen para romperlo y lo que ha ocurrido es que caemos...
> 
> A ver si Burney pinta unos grafos que yo ni tengo el visual chart XD



menos mal que me ha dado por revisar los mensajes de ayer...

ahi va grafico de Aria. Por técnico desde luego que buena pinta no tiene... y encima ese MACD diario vendido...


----------



## Burney (17 Dic 2009)

joder, las Citi en el PM a 3,15. El fin de semana pasado las estuve mirando para entrar si llegaban a la zona de 3-3.10... pero visto el percal mejor esperarlas más abajo...

PD: En principio para más seguridad las esperaré en la zona del 2,70


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Burney, gracias por las graficas.

CITI... ha puesto precio a su ampliación, 3.15USD... de ahí el PM.... conociendo a las MMs usanianas... seguro que la tumban a menos de 3.00USD.


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Volverán los -25% miticos de marzo-abril? CITI...


----------



## Burney (17 Dic 2009)

Comentario sobre DPTR:

InvestorPlace.com: Will Delta Petroleum (DPTR) Be the Next Natural Gas Company for Sale?

Delta Petroleum (DPTR) is probably misnamed. The company's natural gas reserves totaled more than 825 billion cubic feet at the end of 2008, while its crude oil reserves totaled just 9.5 million barrels.

The company ran into problems earlier this year when it reported a dry hole in the Columbia River Basin. That fiasco cost the company more than $50 million that it could not afford. Delta's credit line also took a hit, dropping from $225 million to $185 million. At the end of November, Delta announced that it would seek strategic alternatives, including selling the company. The initial reaction to the news drove the shares down to a new 52-week low of $0.73 just a week ago.

In a sort of delayed reaction to Exxon Mobil's (XOM) agreement to acquire XTO Energy (XTO), Delta's shares began recovering on Tuesday and have been rising ever since. Shares are up again this morning to $1.28, a jump of more than 20% from this morning's open.

Delta's primary holdings are in the Piceance Basin of western Colorado which has been particularly hard hit by the low price of natural gas. Rocky Mountain natural gas trades at a discount to the already low Henry Hub spot price that has been hovering around $5/thousand cubic feet. Rocky Mountain natural gas has been selling for around $3/thousand cubic feet.

There's still another problem. Delta's natural gas reserves are mostly proved, but undeveloped. A buyer, or strategic partner, would most likely have to put up a significant amount of cash to monetize the gas.

At today's market cap of about $365 million, a buyer would be paying less than $0.50/thousand cubic feet of gas. The catch is that development costs could exceed the current selling price of the gas.

So, while it looks like Delta shareholders might be in a good position to see some return on their investment if the company is sold, their optimism might be misplaced. The Exxon purchase of XTO has roiled the waters in the natural gas marketplace, and things won't clear up for a while yet.


----------



## Burney (17 Dic 2009)

Noticia fresca de Ariad (parece buena...)


ARIAD Announces Full Enrollment in Phase 3 Succeed Trial Evaluating Ridaforolimus in Patients with Metastatic Sarcomas | Business Wire

ARIAD Announces Full Enrollment in Phase 3 Succeed Trial Evaluating Ridaforolimus in Patients with Metastatic Sarcomas 

CAMBRIDGE, Mass.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--ARIAD Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (NASDAQ: ARIA) today announced the completion of patient enrollment in its pivotal, Phase 3 clinical trial of oral ridaforolimus, its investigational mTOR inhibitor, in patients with metastatic soft-tissue and bone sarcomas. The Company believes that this international study is the largest clinical trial to be conducted in patients with sarcomas. It was initiated in September, 2007 and took just over two years to fully accrue. 

“We are extremely proud of this accomplishment,” stated Harvey J. Berger, M.D., chairman and chief executive officer of ARIAD. “Achieving full patient enrollment in the SUCCEED clinical trial was a major global undertaking, and our many R&D groups deserve tremendous recognition for their work. We are very pleased to have achieved this milestone in the timeframe that we established at the outset and now look forward to completing the trial and reporting data from the study next year.” 

The SUCCEED (Sarcoma Multi-Center Clinical Evaluation of the Efficacy of Ridaforolimus) trial is a randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled Phase 3 study of oral ridaforolimus in patients with metastatic sarcoma who have benefited from prior chemotherapy. The primary endpoint of the trial is progression-free survival (PFS). 

The trial is designed to assess approximately 650 patients who are randomized (1:1) to oral ridaforolimus or placebo at approximately 145 sites in nearly 25 countries. The trial is 90 percent powered to detect a 33 percent increase in median progression-free survival (corresponding to a hazard ratio of 0.75) comparing the ridaforolimus arm with the placebo arm. 

In September, the independent Data Monitoring Committee (DMC) of the SUCCEED trial completed the first interim efficacy analysis as specified by the study protocol and recommended that the trial continue to full patient enrollment and completion. The DMC made this recommendation after reviewing the pre-specified statistical analyses and available data on the safety and efficacy of oral ridaforolimus. A second interim efficacy analysis is expected at approximately the end of the first quarter of 2010 based upon approximately two-thirds of the total number of progression-free survival events anticipated in the trial. Final data analysis from the SUCCEED trial is expected in the second half of 2010. 

ARIAD has a Special Protocol Assessment (SPA) with the U.S. Food and Drug Administration for the SUCCEED trial. The European Medicines Agency has provided protocol advice regarding the trial design as part of its Protocol Assistance program. 

ARIAD and its partner, Merck & Co., Inc., have a global collaboration to jointly develop and commercialize ridaforolimus in oncology. 

About Sarcoma 

Sarcomas are a group of aggressive cancers of connective tissue of the body for which there are currently limited treatment options. Sarcomas can arise anywhere in the body and are divided into two main groups – bone tumors and soft-tissue sarcomas. They are further subdivided based on the type of cell or tissue which the tumor resembles. In 2009, the American Cancer Society estimates that approximately 10,600 new cases of soft-tissue sarcomas will be diagnosed in the United States, and more than 3,800 Americans will die of the disease. In addition, approximately 2,600 new cases of bone sarcomas will be diagnosed and nearly 1,500 deaths are estimated. There has been no new approved therapy in the U.S. for patients with soft-tissue or bone sarcomas in more than 20 years. 

About Ridaforolimus 

Ridaforolimus is a targeted and potent small-molecule inhibitor of the protein mTOR that acts as a central regulator of protein synthesis, cell proliferation, cell cycle progression and cell survival. ARIAD is collaborating with Merck & Co., Inc. to globally develop and commercialize ridaforolimus. In addition to the SUCCEED trial, several Phase 2 and Phase 1 clinical trials of ridaforolimus, both alone and in combination with targeted therapies, are ongoing. 

Ridaforolimus has been designated both as a fast-track and orphan drug product by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) and as an orphan drug by the European Medicines Agency (EMEA) for the treatment of soft-tissue and bone sarcomas. ARIAD and Merck are pursuing this indication as the initial registration path for ridaforolimus. 

About ARIAD 

ARIAD’s vision is to transform the lives of cancer patients with breakthrough medicines. The Company’s mission is to discover, develop and commercialize small-molecule drugs to treat cancer in patients with the greatest and most urgent unmet medical need – aggressive cancers where current therapies are inadequate. ARIAD’s lead product candidate, ridaforolimus, is an investigational mTOR inhibitor in Phase 3 clinical development in patients with advanced sarcomas and is being developed in collaboration with Merck & Co., Inc. ARIAD’s second product candidate, AP24534, is an investigational multi-targeted kinase inhibitor in Phase 1 clinical development in patients with hematological cancers. ARIAD has an exclusive license to pioneering technology and patents related to certain NF-κB cell-signaling activity, which may be useful in treating certain diseases. For additional information about the Company, please visit We’re building something important. - ARIAD. 

This press release contains “forward-looking statements” including, but not limited to, statements relating to the anticipation of the pending second interim and final analyses in the study, clinical data from the SUCCEED trial and the potential clinical opportunities of ridaforolimus. Forward-looking statements are based on management's expectations and are subject to certain factors, risks and uncertainties that may cause actual results, outcome of events, timing and performance to differ materially from those expressed or implied by such statements. These risks and uncertainties include, but are not limited to, clinical data that may not be replicated in later-stage clinical studies, the costs associated with our research, development, manufacturing and other activities, the conduct, timing and results of pre-clinical and clinical studies of our product candidates, the adequacy of our capital resources and the availability of additional funding, and other factors detailed in the Company's public filings with the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission. The information contained in this press release is believed to be current as of the date of original issue. The Company does not intend to update any of the forward-looking statements after the date of this document to conform these statements to actual results or to changes in the Company's expectations, except as required by law.


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Hoy hay novedades... pero nada claro... hasta el año que viene -junio-2010- no hay datos... pero seguro que hoy subimos!

ARIAD Announces Full Enrollment in Phase 3 Succeed Trial Evaluating Ridaforolimus in Patients with Metastatic Sarcomas


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2009)

La reacción al dato de paro de hoy será alcista.

Que lo sepan.


----------



## Burney (17 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Burney, gracias por las graficas.
> 
> CITI... ha puesto precio a su ampliación, 3.15USD... de ahí el PM.... conociendo a las MMs usanianas... seguro que la tumban a menos de 3.00USD.





donpepito dijo:


> Volverán los -25% miticos de marzo-abril? CITI...



tengo un PS en 2,80 y un soporte fuerte en 2,65-2,70. Creo que voy a intentar entrar con poca cosa en la zona del 2,80 buscando un rebotillo hasta por los menos los 3 USD...


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Como no despeguemos hoy con la noticia en ARIAd,,,, estamos bien jod......

Es de esperar que la tiren al principio para intradiar... habrá que esperar al PM.


----------



## Burney (17 Dic 2009)

ahi va gráfico de las DPTR

en principio las vendí para intentar recomprar en 1,10-1,15... pero aguantaron muy fuerte...

si no llega pues a volver a entrar si supera el 1,40 (si es que no abre ya por encima...)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Dic 2009)

Voy a ver si me entran unos largos al botas para soltarlos a final de dia y ganar unos centimillos


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

HL. no la ves +baja????


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Dic 2009)

Paro semanal:

Peticiones de subsidio semanales 480.000 cuando se esperaban 465.000

Ahora es cuando dan el dato por bueno, porque no subirán tipos... o no, vaya usted a saber!


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Rite Aid Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## rosonero (17 Dic 2009)

_ Peticiones de subsidio semanales 480.000 cuando se esperaban 465.000_

Dato peor de lo esperado, ahora falta ver la reacción

Edito. Veo que andábamos todos esperando .-)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> HL. no la ves +baja????



Tengo la orden de compra en 11.305 pero no entra,pero la he quitado,veo guano para hoy


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Dic 2009)

Estoy por meterle unos cortos a inditex,esta cayendo a plomo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La reacción al dato de paro de hoy será alcista.
> 
> Que lo sepan.



Como el rebote del Euro/Dollar...? 8:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Como el rebote del Euro/Dollar...? 8:



Iniciado por Mulder Ver Mensaje

La reacción al dato de paro de hoy será alcista.

Que lo sepan.


----------



## tonuel (17 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Como el rebote del Euro/Dollar...? 8:



más o menos... 


Saludos :XX:


----------



## rosonero (17 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Como el rebote del Euro/Dollar...? 8:




Vamos Mulder, manifiéstate: ¿ qué hay de esa subida tras los datos del paro ? o vamos a pseudoguanear un rato al despiste?


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Toca wano ... hay que hacer caja... con los cortos... esto es así!!!!

CITI... por el buen camino en PM.... y ARIAd... de momento no despierta interes en el PM.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Toca wano ... hay que hacer caja... con los cortos... esto es así!!!!
> 
> CITI... por el buen camino en PM.... y ARIAd... de momento no despierta interes en el PM.



Se está deshaciendo carry-trade con el dollar, vuelven a casa por navidad  así que renta variable, euro, oro, materias primas, todo baja...

Ariad firmo con que se mantenga, este tipo de cambio nos va de miedo...

Saludos...

PD: De todas formas mañana hay vencimientos, y nos pueden llevar justo por el camino contrario al que al final sea...


----------



## tonuel (17 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Se está deshaciendo carry-trade con el dollar, vuelven a casa por navidad  así que renta variable, euro, oro, materias primas, todo baja...



todo no... :no:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2009)

Desde luego hoy no acierto ni el dia que es.

Hoy tenemos que acabar subiendo y este dato era uno de los más importantes del día, aunque en el Stoxx tampoco hemos bajado mucho. Hay otro a las 16:00 que también es importante, ya veremos.

Además de eso el entorno técnico está dando muchas divergencias alcistas.

De todas formas ya paso de hacer más predicciones para hoy, que ocurra lo que tenga que ocurrir, al fin y al cabo hoy estoy fuera del mercado porque no me fiaba mucho de como iban las cosas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Desde luego hoy no acierto ni el dia que es.
> 
> Hoy tenemos que acabar subiendo y este dato era uno de los más importantes del día, aunque en el Stoxx tampoco hemos bajado mucho. Hay otro a las 16:00 que también es importante, ya veremos.
> 
> ...



Para mí los dos datos más importantes del día se dan a las 16h, sobre todo el indicador de la FED de Filadelphia....

Saludos... y tranquilo, era broma!


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Dic 2009)

Mulder, ibas clavando la semana, ¡no se puede acertar siempre!
Dejarías sin trabajo a los analistos.


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Para mí los dos datos más importantes del día se dan a las 16h, sobre todo el indicador de la FED de Filadelphia....
> 
> Saludos... y tranquilo, era broma!



Si no me he molestado hombre, además veo el mercado muy dificil de analizar últimamente, se están haciendo muchos movimientos que no tienen demasiada explicación, aunque eso parece que es típico de estas fechas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si no me he molestado hombre, además veo el mercado muy dificil de analizar últimamente, se están haciendo muchos movimientos que no tienen demasiada explicación, aunque eso parece que es típico de estas fechas.



Hacia donde créeis que quieren llevar los vencimientos...? ienso:


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hacia donde créeis que quieren llevar los vencimientos...? ienso:



El que el Stoxx empezara la semana en 2850 y ahora esté clavadito sin moverse mucho de 2900 (da igual el dato de paro o lo que sea) me hace pensar que ya han llegado al nivel que querían. Al fin y al cabo hasta las 12 de mañana no queda mucho tiempo.

Auguro bajadas algo duras tras el vencimiento.

pd: oh wait! dije que no haría más predicciones hoy


----------



## carvil (17 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hacia donde créeis que quieren llevar los vencimientos...? ienso:



Buenos mediodias 

En los últimos el lema fué hacer daño :: por otra parte para no perder la costumbre 

Casi todo los mercados cerca de los soportes más significativos.


Salu2


----------



## Sylar (17 Dic 2009)

Meredith ataca de nuevo.

Meredith Whitney Cuts Goldman Sachs, Morgan Stanley Estimates - Bloomberg.com


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Son unos jop... el PM de ARIAd de pena... unas cuantas en 2.15USD... como nos dejen solos... sin manos fuertes... nos vamos a los 2.00USD hoy.


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2009)

El euro, el oro y el petroleo están empezando a repuntar con algo de fuerza, a ver si ahora es la buena.


----------



## pyn (17 Dic 2009)

¿quién iba largo en el ibex?


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El euro, el oro y el petroleo están empezando a repuntar con algo de fuerza, a ver si ahora es la buena.



Por favor, deja los vaticinios, que nos hundes en el guano...


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

NVAX ... si continua su bajada.. puede ser un intradía pasable.


----------



## Sylar (17 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El euro, el oro y el petroleo están empezando a repuntar con algo de fuerza, a ver si ahora es la buena.



El mineralismo ya está aquí...


----------



## rosonero (17 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿quién iba largo en el ibex?



Después de meses inactivo quería entrar hoy, largo en principio, pero me voy a quedar quietecito. A ver qué pasa con los datos de las 16:00


----------



## pyn (17 Dic 2009)

Pues parece que se ha filtrado y será malo.


----------



## Sylar (17 Dic 2009)

Filadelfia 20,4 mucho mejor de lo esperado

Indicadores adelantados +0,9% mejor de lo esperado


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Por favor, deja los vaticinios, que nos hundes en el guano...



Ahora no se trataba de vaticinar nada.


----------



## rosonero (17 Dic 2009)

Datos mucho mejores pero Greenspan liándola:


_Advierte que EEUU encara la amenaza de una crisis fiscal sin precedentes_


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Dic 2009)

ARIA lo intento pero prefirió el barranco


----------



## Burney (17 Dic 2009)

me han hecho una pequeña jodienda en dptr

he entrado en 1,42 y me han _echado_ en 1,39

era el stop que les tenia por si era una rotura falsa y no he dudado ni un segundo...


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Me voy... el wano de hoy .. se veia venir de lejos... ya lo avisamos!!!!


----------



## Sylar (17 Dic 2009)

Tras los datos, el $ baja, y el dji se lo piensa y elige guano.


----------



## carvil (17 Dic 2009)

*(US) NOV LEADING INDICATORS: 0.9% V 0.7%E*


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (17 Dic 2009)

¿algún valor para entrar chavales...? ienso:





Saludos :fiufiu:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿quién iba largo en el ibex?



Estoy pensando entrar largo en breve... ienso:


----------



## rosonero (17 Dic 2009)

¿Pero quien co.. conduce este año el rally de navidad?


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿algún valor para entrar chavales...? ienso:



Yo entraré largo el lunes a primera hora, preveo gap bajista para ese dia, en ese momento creo que comenzará el rally, el domingo es dia 20.

Creo que ahora lo mejor que se puede poner uno es corto hasta ese momento, incluso habiendo vencimiento por delante.


----------



## Hagen (17 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿algún valor para entrar chavales...? ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"S.O.S" Cuetara


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Dic 2009)

Turning point en ARIA? cómo les gusta a los cabrones jugar con el soporte de la tendencia... no he podido ver los grafos de Burney por la mierda del capado que tengo en el trabajo, ya veré en casa como van...


Menuda mierda de volumen, nos vamos al guano seguro...


Burney, si quieres pon una orden de compra en DPTR a 1,28 con SL a 1,23, no creo que baje de ahí, si te entra la orden haces un buen intradía...

Cuando pones los niveles para entrar, como el 1,42 siempre me parece que te la juegas en una resistencia, y es que muy complicado que rompa... te pego un análisis técnico de uno del foro de google bastante bueno espera..


----------



## tonuel (17 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> "S.O.S" Cuetara



OK... voy a echarme unas lineas... 



Saludos 8:


----------



## Burney (17 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Turning point en ARIA? cómo les gusta a los cabrones jugar con el soporte de la tendencia... no he podido ver los grafos de Burney por la mierda del capado que tengo en el trabajo, ya veré en casa como van...
> 
> 
> Menuda mierda de volumen, nos vamos al guano seguro...



a ver si el gráfico lo puedes ver de esta manera... (desde la web donde lo subí)

http://i48.tinypic.com/33blbht.jpg


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> OK... voy a echarme unas lineas...



Que los supermanes estén contigo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Dic 2009)

Gracias por el grafo burney, pero sigo sin poder verlo...

Te pego el análisis:

This is a sign that the market may be about to initiate a new trend. 


Furthermore, analytics on DPTR: 


Target Six months: 1.66 One year: 2.16 
Support Support1: 0.73 Support2: 0.61 
Resistance Resistance1: 1.42 Resistance2: 1.85 
Pivot 0.89 
Moving Averages MA(5): 0.86 MA(20): 0.90 MA(100): 
1.69 MA(250): 2.32 
MACD MACD(12,26): -0.09 Signal(12,26,9): 
-0.13 
Stochastic Oscillator %K(14,3): 56.95 %D(3): 33.99 
RSI RSI(14): 54.83 
52-Week High: 6.17 Low: 0.73 Change(%): -75.5 
Average Volume(K) 3-Month: 10248 10-Days 6879 


Caveat: Until DPTR breaks out and above $1.42, no one can call with 
certainty a $2 run. 


Cheers~~

De momento el 1,42 como resistencia lo ha clavado, según Mulder se suelen romper al 3º intento, LCASC nos puede hacer los Fibos desde 2 USD de la acción para ver dónde puede rebotar a la baja para volver a entrar y jugar a vender entre 1,42 y 1,85...


----------



## Burney (17 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Turning point en ARIA? cómo les gusta a los cabrones jugar con el soporte de la tendencia... no he podido ver los grafos de Burney por la mierda del capado que tengo en el trabajo, ya veré en casa como van...
> 
> 
> Menuda mierda de volumen, nos vamos al guano seguro...
> ...



era una orden por encima de resistencia anterior, suelen ser de las más seguras, lo que pasa es que con el subidón que lleva pues ya era arriesgado, por eso he salido ipsofacto en cuanto he visto que el 1,40 parecía no aguantar




LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Gracias por el grafo burney, pero sigo sin poder verlo...
> 
> Te pego el análisis:
> 
> ...



ha llegado a hacer un máximo de 1,48... pero con los indices bajando y el MACD tan arriba... pero la idea era la misma por ejemplo de entrar ayer al principio cuando superó el máximo anterior en 1,10... pero esta vez es verdad que los mercados están bajando y que dptr está muy sobrecomprada... en fin menos mal que al menos he tenido la sangre fria de salir... lo que he perdido con el intra intentaré recuperarlo entrando más abajo... (yo estoy más por esperar el 1,15... aunque es verdad que en 1,25 se podrían pispar unos centimos...)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Dic 2009)

Abro unos minis largos con mas miedo que verguenza..... :cook:


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Abro unos minis largos con mas miedo que verguenza..... :cook:



Eso depende de si las chicas de tu avatar ponen esa cara por el dinero que olisquean o porque les están dando por el c...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso depende de si las chicas de tu avatar ponen esa cara por el dinero que olisquean o porque les están dando por el c...



Las estoy dando zapatilla,lo que pasa es que no salgo en la foto que soy muy timido...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Las estoy dando zapatilla,lo que pasa es que no salgo en la foto que soy muy timido...



Como se entere la ministra de "iguardá" verás qué rápido te ponen un negro a trabajar detrás tuyo y te suelta ZP una foto "pal feisbu":XX:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Como se entere la ministra de "iguardá" verás qué rápido te ponen un negro a trabajar detrás tuyo y te suelta ZP una foto "pal feisbu":XX:



Que venga la ministra,que la voy a poner a 20 uñas :XX:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Dic 2009)

Largo en inditex 43.68


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Dic 2009)

DP, al final la figura que no me gustaba nada en ARIA que decías que era típica del Ibex... va a ser también típica del Nasdaq XD! se va al real guano me parece... hay que salir por patas...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Largo en inditex 43.68



Ya vais 2 largos en inditex pero yo la veo para cortos ¿?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ya vais 2 largos en inditex pero yo la veo para cortos ¿?



Yo las quiero para soltar mañana al mediodia,soy una rata centimera


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Hoy no tengo ganas de jugar con ARIAd... tienes que estar al 100% delante de la pantalla, para centimear... otros han tomado el relevo, como de costumbre.

No hay fuerza en las compras... muchos fondos están completos hasta next year... tienen cerrado el xiringo!


----------



## Catacrack (17 Dic 2009)

Pregunta desde la ignorancia. Me imagino que mañana a las 17:35 deja de cotizar el futuro sobre el ibex que tiene vencimiento el 18/dic y te cierran la posicion donde quede el indice. ¿Verdad? 

Si quiero continuar con mi posicion tengo que hacer un roll over. Pero porque a un dia del vencimiento hay 55 puntos de diferencia entre el futuro de Diciembre. y el de Enero ?
Mañaña o el Lunes el vencimiento de Enero tendria que tener correlacion con ibex, no ?

Thx!


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

HL, me han enviado recuerdos y te dan las gracias... desde que le compré hace años un TOUAREG V10... que lo vendí por suerte... me tienen en su base de datos:

Navidades Volkswagen


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Luca, están vendiendo a saco.... una posi de 48.000accs a 2.18USD. NOW!


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Dic 2009)

El guano ha llegado a ARIA como la navidad


----------



## Catacrack (17 Dic 2009)

Yo tenia pensado entrar en ARIA en estos niveles pero visto lo visto casi que me espero a ver si baja de 2$ o almenos que se vea algo de recuperación.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> HL, me han enviado recuerdos y te dan las gracias... desde que le compré hace años un TOUAREG V10... que lo vendí por suerte... me tienen en su base de datos:
> 
> Navidades Volkswagen



Yo aun tengo un VW Gti Caja 4... y tengo un concesionario VW debajo de mi casa.... cada dia me acuerdo que las tengo compradas a cañon...:56:


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Hoy puede ser otro día para tradear en ARIAd... no creo que la cierren en rojo... normalmente en los vencimientos la dejan en 2.3xUSD


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo tenia pensado entrar en ARIA en estos niveles pero visto lo visto casi que me espero a ver si baja de 2$ o almenos que se vea algo de recuperación.



No es por nada, pero tal vez se puede tirar mucho tiempo hasta que levante cabeza...


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

En NVAX están tocando los O_O tienes posis con las mismas acciones a la venta vs compra.


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

TONUEL.. te entro en la subasta de SOS... y la bajamos????

De cuantas accs estamos hablando?


----------



## tonuel (17 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> TONUEL.. te entro en la subasta de SOS... y la bajamos????
> 
> De cuantas accs estamos hablando?



del 5%...








Saludos


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

He puesto una orden de 50k a 1.65€ y han pasado... apenas han vendido 5000accs a 1.785€ son una panda de......


----------



## Sylar (17 Dic 2009)

El eur/usd cerca de 1,43... si lo pierde, puede oler a guano en usa.


----------



## Burney (17 Dic 2009)

un pequeño off topic

me parto de risa con estos videos :XX: 

YouTube - Funny Cats


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Dic 2009)

Ya le podeis dar las gracias a Kujire los que vendisteis las ariad dias atras,de menuda os habeis librado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


> un pequeño off topic
> 
> me parto de risa con estos videos :XX:
> 
> YouTube - Funny Cats



Burney si quieres entrar en DPTR es el momento, ha hecho lo que te he comentado...

Precio para salirse 1,35 está bien.

Demasiado tarde jeje... ya está a 1,30..


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

En la ´ltima bajada de ARIAd... el soporte de los 2.16USD funcionó muy bien.... estoy comprando a 2.15USD... por eso la tengo secuestrada ahí. XDDDDDD


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Dic 2009)

Pues el secuestro de momento la lleva a 2.13 usd

P.D. esto es mejor que ver la tv


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Todas para miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Todas para miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



¿eres el nuevo CEO?


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Ya verás que cara se les va a poner a los que vendieron hace unos días.. antes de que acabe el año.. recibiremos cash... del bueno... infusión express.


----------



## Hagen (17 Dic 2009)

madre mia la que tienes montada, tu solito.

Espero te salga todo bien


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ya le podeis dar las gracias a Kujire los que vendisteis las ariad dias atras,de menuda os habeis librado.



Donde puso Kujire que iba a bajar ARIAd....? :


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> madre mia la que tienes montada, tu solito.
> 
> Espero te salga todo bien



todos para él...y al fondo el CEO


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Es +fácil pronosticar las bajadas que avisar de subidas. XDDDDDDDDD .... bueno yo lo vengo haciendo desde agosto... solo hay que bajarse justo a tiempo! XDDDD

Los fundamentables en ARIAd... siguen valiendo.


----------



## Burney (17 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Burney si quieres entrar en DPTR es el momento, ha hecho lo que te he comentado...
> 
> Precio para salirse 1,35 está bien.
> 
> Demasiado tarde jeje... ya está a 1,30..



joder, ha rebotado hasta el 1,37... está fuerte de cojones

pero tras el meneo de hoy, y viendo el MACD de 60 minutos a punto de dar venta... no quiero volver a entrar hasta por lo menos el 1,10-1,15...


----------



## Burney (17 Dic 2009)

*Zapatero: “La tierra no pertenece a nadie. Sólo al viento” * :ouch:


no me lo puedo creer.... :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Donde puso Kujire que iba a bajar ARIAd....? :



Lo dio a entender... mira unos post de dias mas atras,justo un post o dos mas abajo yo tambien recomende vender,pero mis consejos mejor no les hagais mucho caso ::


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

MERCK nos debe unos cuantos millones de USD... los ha retrasado hasta principios del 2010... pero quizás recibamos un regalito por NAVIDAD. XDDDDDDDDDD

De ahí las prisas por completar el alistamiento de RIDA ....


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


> *Zapatero: “La tierra no pertenece a nadie. Sólo al viento” * :ouch:
> 
> 
> no me lo puedo creer.... :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



Este hombre si que debería irse a tomar por viento.


----------



## donpepito (17 Dic 2009)

Poniard Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance

Mal asunto para quien entró ayer en PONIARD...


----------



## chollero (17 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Poniard Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Mal asunto para quien entró ayer en PONIARD...



¿por que mal asunto?


----------



## Sleepwalk (17 Dic 2009)

*Los diez 'cisnes negros' que podrían marcar el rumbo de los mercados en 2010*

*Aquí dejo la información, para ver si aciertan o no y ver como evolucionan las predicciones.
Saludos.*

*Los diez 'cisnes negros' que podrían marcar el rumbo de los mercados en 2010*

¿Cómo reaccionarían los mercados si en el año que entra se incluye la devaluación del yuan, sí surge un nuevo partido político mayoritario en EEUU o una caída masiva en el precio del azúcar? Saxo Bank ha querido adelantarse a estas reacciones y ha elaborado un decálogo con sus “10 previsiones de mercado más sorprendentes”.

Este listado de estimaciones de especialistas en inversión y negociación online con sede en Copenhague, constituye un ejercicio de reflexión anual para predecir sucesos improbables pero de gran impacto, siguiendo la teoría del ‘cisne negro’.

Pero, ¿qué es la teoría del cisne negro? Se trata de una hipótesis ideada por el profesor libanés-americano, ensayista de éxito y ex-operador bursátil Nassim Nicholas Taleb que se define a sí mismo como “empirista escéptico”. Dicha teoría se basa en la metáfora del cisne negro que Taleb toma de David Hume (empirismo) y de Karl Popper (falsacionismo): si nos pasamos toda la vida en el hemisferio norte pensaremos que todos los cisnes son blancos, sin embargo en Australia existen cisnes negros (cygnus atratus). Y es que un cisne negro nos parece algo imposible debido a nuestra reducida experiencia: un suceso altamente improbable.

¿Qué es entonces un “cisne negro” según Taleb?. El profesor Taleb lo define como un hecho fortuito que satisface estas tres propiedades: gran repercusión, probabilidades imposibles de calcular y efecto sorpresa. En primer lugar, su incidencia produce un efecto desproporcionadamente grande. En segundo lugar, tiene una pequeña probabilidad pero imposible de calcular en base a la información disponible antes de ser percibido el hecho. En tercer lugar, una propiedad nociva del “cisne negro” es su efecto sorpresa: en un momento dado de la observación no hay ningún elemento convincente que indique que el evento vaya a ser más probable. Desde luego, estas propiedades no son ajenas a las crisis financieras que vivió el autor cuando se ganaba la vida como operador bursátil.

La crisis de las hipotecas ‘subprime’, por tanto, fue el cisne negro de los mercados en 2007. Pero, ¿qué cisnes negos nos depararía 2010.

*Un curioso listado*
Las 10 predicciones de mercado más sorprendentes de Saxo Bank para 2010 son:

1. Los diferenciales de los Bunds alemanes caerán hasta el 2,25%. Las fuerzas deflacionistas y una política monetaria excesiva reducirán el diferencial sobre los Bunds alemanes y otros títulos de deuda pública cuando los inversores en títulos estatales de renta fija opten por no aceptar la "historia de crecimiento" que cuenta el mercado de valores. Creemos que el bono alemán a 10 años podría verse empujado de 122,6 hasta 133,3 hacia finales de año en una huida general hacia la excelencia.

2. El VIX caerá hasta 14 Los mercados muestran el mismo tipo de autocomplacencia hacia el riesgo que en 2005-2006. Si bien el Índice de Volatilidad VIX cotiza a la baja desde octubre de 2008, esta situación podría llevar al VIX a registrar un movimiento bajista desde el nivel de 22,32 hasta 14 cuando las horquillas de cotización se reduzcan y la volatilidad implícita en las opciones disminuya.

3. El yuan chino se devaluará en torno a un 5% frente al dólar estadounidense. Los esfuerzos de las autoridades chinas por detener el crecimiento del crédito y evitar los préstamos incobrables, junto con la creación de varias burbujas de crecimiento, podrían destapar en última instancia que el modelo de crecimiento chino fundamentado en la inversión es deficiente. La capacidad masiva de ahorro china y la coyuntura económica podrían ser un factor determinante en la devaluación del yuan frente al dólar.

4. El oro caerá hasta los 870 dólares en 2010 pero alcanzará los 1500$ en 2014. El fortalecimiento general del dólar podría romper el respaldo del último elemento especulativo del oro. Si bien somos de la opinión de que el oro experimentará subidas a largo plazo (creemos que podría alcanzar los 1500 dólares en un plazo de cinco años), esta negociación parece haberse vuelto muy sencilla y estar demasiado extendida como para hacerse efectiva a corto plazo. Una corrección significativa en torno al nivel de 870 dólares podría desplazar a la comunidad especulativa y situar al metal en una tendencia alcista a largo plazo.

5. El cruce entre el dólar y el yen alcanzará el nivel de 110. Si bien la tendencia bajista del dólar proviene de unas políticas fiscales y monetarias irresponsables, consideramos que el billete verde puede recuperarse repentinamente en 2010 puesto que el ‘carry trade’ del dólar ha resultado muy sencillo y obvio durante demasiado tiempo. Al mismo tiempo, el yen no es fiel reflejo de la realidad económica de Japón, que lucha contra una deuda excesiva y una población que envejece a gran velocidad.

6. Un posible tercer partido en EEUU debido al desacuerdo de la opinión pública estadounidense. El descontento con los actuales representantes políticos se aproxima a los niveles de 1994 y de 2006 como consecuencia de los rescates y del desacuerdo generalizado con los dos principales partidos. Una apuesta por un cambio real de los votantes estadounidenses podría fomentar que un tercer y nuevo partido se convirtiera en un factor decisivo en las elecciones de 2010.

7. El Fondo de Reserva de la Seguridad Social estadounidense en bancarrota. Realmente no estamos ante una terrible predicción sino ante una certeza actuarial y matemática. Lo que la hace terrible son los impuestos y las tasas destinados a la Seguridad Social que se han estado despilfarrado durante tanto tiempo. Parece que 2010 será el primer año en que los desembolsos de un Fondo vacío tengan que financiarse en parte por el Fondo General del gobierno federal. Es decir, la trampa presupuestaria, en realidad un “fondo” sin fondos, podrá observarse por primera vez. Una parte del gasto que se derive de la Seguridad Social se financiará mediante impuestos más altos, más crédito o más emisiones.

8. El precio del azúcar caerá un tercio. A pesar del reciente repunte de los precios provocado por la sequía que se ha vivido en la India y las intensas lluvias que ha sufrido Brasil, la curva de valor futuro ya indica una tendencia bajista significativa más allá de 2011, por lo que la vuelta a unas condiciones meteorológicas normalizadas en 2010 hará del azúcar una de las materias primas menos atractivas. Además, el elevado precio del etanol (que está correlacionado con la demanda de azúcar) ha llevado tanto a Brasil como a Estados Unidos a reducir el contenido de etanol en gasolina en cinco puntos porcentuales, con lo que en consecuencia ha disminuido la demanda de azúcar.

9. El índice de pequeña capitalización del TSE aumentará un 50%. Los resultados de las compañías de pequeña capitalización en el Nikkei no han sido buenos, si bien de sus datos fundamentales se desprende que estamos ante un "índice ganga" respecto de las compañías de alta capitalización. Con un precio contra valor contable de sólo 0,77 y teniendo en cuenta que sólo el 12% del índice está compuesto por valores financieros, se convertirá en un índice más barato. Con unas cifras de PIB positivas en 2010, este índice podría perfectamente sorprender al alza.

10. La balanza comercial de EE.UU. pasará a cifras positivas por primera vez en 34 años. La última vez que la balanza comercial estadounidense fue positiva fue por poco tiempo en 1975 tras una amplia caída del USD, tras la crisis del petróleo. De nuevo, el USD está lo suficientemente barato para estimular las exportaciones estadounidenses y castigar las importaciones. La balanza comercial ya ha mejorado algo, si bien un cambio lleva tiempo y requiere impulso, por lo que no descartamos la posibilidad de que la balanza comercial arroje datos positivos durante uno o varios meses en el 2010.

Los diez 'cisnes negros' que podrían marcar el rumbo de los mercados en 2010 - Expansión.com


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Dic 2009)

Vaya cierre en minimos...1,096.07 se cerro el hueco del dia 10, a ver que nos preparan mañana los señores,pero pinta mal para mis largos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


> joder, ha rebotado hasta el 1,37... está fuerte de cojones
> 
> pero tras el meneo de hoy, y viendo el MACD de 60 minutos a punto de dar venta... no quiero volver a entrar hasta por lo menos el 1,10-1,15...



Bueno burney no te quejes que hoy te he dado chivatazo para un intradía del 5% limpio de 1,28 a 1,35, te he acertado suelo y el techo he fallado por 0,02 no está mal no?  Si mañana tiene gap bajista prepara la pasta porque durará 0,1 en HYTM tal y como ha cerrado mañana habrá sorpresa.


----------



## pyn (17 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Poniard Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Mal asunto para quien entró ayer en PONIARD...




Buy&hold maestro, buy&hold, de aquí a que el niño vaya a al universidad he recuperado mi inversión


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Dic 2009)

Hoy las manos fuertes han soltado de lo lindo tanto en el Ibex como en el S&P... a ver que nos dice Mulder...

Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (18 Dic 2009)

Buenas,

parece que los americanos quieren cerrar el gap de ayer.

El euro repuntando, no mucho, pero permite subir.

Que solo se siente uno invirtiendo sin vosotros y el respaldo de las manos fuertes de don pepito


----------



## Efren (18 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Que solo se siente uno invirtiendo sin vosotros y el respaldo de las manos fuertes de don pepito



Y además hoy que es vencimiento trimestral


----------



## Mulder (18 Dic 2009)

A los buenos días!

Parece que ya funciona esto.

He puesto varios comentarios en el blog de Kujire, el que quiera verlos que vaya allí.

En mi opinión hoy acabaremos bajando hasta el próximo lunes, en el cual abriremos con gap, es bastante probable que el rally navideño empiece a partir de ese momento, será un bueno momento para tomar posiciones largas y aguantar hasta final de año o principios de enero.


----------



## Hagen (18 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Parece que ya funciona esto.
> 
> ...



Se ha visto claro la subida para el cierre del eurostoxx y luego a caer.


----------



## pyn (18 Dic 2009)

Yo hasta el lunes no muevo un dedo, la cuádruple conjunción astral de hoy me deja sin dinero fijo xDDD. Suerte a los que teneis webs de estar dentro.


----------



## Hagen (18 Dic 2009)

Largo en REE.

De momento.
Largo en Santander con plusvalias
Corto en Indra con plusvalias
Largo en Inditex, palmando, esperando a acumular mas abajo a 42


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

10k en FERROVIAL a 7,61€ precio objetivo para entrar.


----------



## Hagen (18 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 10k en FERROVIAL a 7,61€ precio objetivo para entrar.



ayer aguantastes la cotización de ARIA?? no cayo en el momento final


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

Ayer compré en 2.13USD ... tengo cash para promediar...


----------



## Hagen (18 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> 10k en FERROVIAL a 7,61€ precio objetivo para entrar.



Creo que tiene un profit warning sobre BAA


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

He quitado la orden... estoy en modo "watch"


----------



## Hagen (18 Dic 2009)

Por cierto,

La semana santa se espera huelga fuerte de controladores aereos

Esta es la prevision!!!


----------



## Mulder (18 Dic 2009)

Cuando antes he dicho gap para lunes me refiero a gap bajista, que no lo he puesto.


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

Ya están cortos en el valor, de nuevo:

*FERROVIAL Credit Suisse valora Ferrovial en 11,2 euros*


[FONT=verdana,]
[/FONT] 

​

Credit Suisse ha iniciado cobertura de* Ferrovial con un precio objetivo de 11,2* euros y una recomendación de sobreponderar.


----------



## Burney (18 Dic 2009)

veo que ya va bien el foro (joder Calopez... ultimamente...:ouch

gráfico del SAN... por impulsos me da un siguiente objetivo en 10,65.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Dic 2009)

Ferrovial es un gran valor


----------



## Hagen (18 Dic 2009)

Cerrados cortos en Indra.... a cenar solomillo este finde.... de esos que le gustan a Tonuel


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Dic 2009)

Buenas lluviosas tardes ^__^!

DP! ¿Has leído el foro de CML? hablan sobre el Ap534... sus dosis y resultados, al parecer por debajo de los 45 mg no va demasiado bien. 

Tengo un cacao mental con esa acción de la hostia, es complicadísimo decidir que hacer o bien el ponerse un objetivo de salida.

De momento, estando ya casi en Enero, me parece que las dos que tengo las voy a mantener por todo el 2010... y ya veremos que frutos dan.

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Dic 2009)

Buenos mediodías a tod@s , yo he cerrado un mini-largo 11740-11800 (+60 puntos) y me quedo quietecito hasta el lunes, que lo único que puedo hacer es empeorarlo... 

Os pego una gráfica de Fidelio sobre el Euro/Dolar muy buena, hoy se saldrá de dudas sobre si es un ABC o un impulso en 5 ondas...







Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

No, no lo he leido, no me gusta meterme en ese foro, ya se encargarán los de yahoo de cotillearlo...

Final de año no es bueno para esta cotización, muchos prefieren vender y recomprar en el 2010, por temas de impuestos.

PD: FERROVIAL la están sujetando.... en los 7.59€


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

Me voy... FERROVIAL están centimeando entre las agencias... cambias posis en minutos... 7.59 / 7.63€ -horquilla-


----------



## Mulder (18 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos mediodías a tod@s , yo he cerrado un mini-largo 11740-11800 (+60 puntos) y me quedo quietecito hasta el lunes, que lo único que puedo hacer es empeorarlo...
> 
> Os pego una gráfica de Fidelio sobre el Euro/Dolar muy buena, hoy se saldrá de dudas sobre si es un ABC o un impulso en 5 ondas...
> 
> ...



Fidelio no es mal analista y como persona me cae muy bien, pero es mi opinión es mal trader porque siempre se pone a la contra de la tendencia y eso no le suele salr, aunque supongo que mientras ha durado este lateral no le habrá ido tan mal la cosa, hace tiempo que no le leo.


----------



## Burney (18 Dic 2009)




----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


> Ariad rounds out phase 3 cancer study: bizjournals.com Business News - MSN Money
> 
> Ariad rounds out phase 3 cancer study
> 
> ...




Hola a todos!

Desde que he cambiado de departamento esto bastante ocupado hasta las 15:00, pero luego prácticamente es 100% libre salvo reuniones, y me voy muuucho antes a casa, 

Parece que la noticia es buena, a ver cómo abrimos, de momento sólo veo +3% con el AH.. el EUR/USD sigue bajando (bien) a ver qué tal...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Dic 2009)

La mierdaria gap de apertura se va a 2,20 y nada, pabajo otra vez, a ver si no se va al barranco cuando cierre el GAP, ni con noticias sube menuda castaña valor...


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> La mierdaria gap de apertura se va a 2,20 y nada, pabajo otra vez, a ver si no se va al barranco cuando cierre el GAP, ni con noticias sube menuda castaña valor...



La noticia de hoy es la misma que la de ayer... y hay demasiadas incognitas como para que nadie quiera meterse ahora mismo.

Mega-dilución próxima con millones de accs, aún no se sabe bien para que...
Malos resultados del Rida en combinación de otras drogas...

Nos están dando una de Cal y 2 de arena y así no hay manera de avanzar.

Ya veremos que ocurre...

Si ya se que solo sería una autorización y no una emisión en si... pero ahí está la posibilidad de que nos dejen en bragas


----------



## Burney (18 Dic 2009)

Luca, vaya doble techo que podría estar formando las DPTR en 1,4x...

sigo confiando en poder volver a entrar en la zona del 1,10...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Dic 2009)

Burney DPTR empieza a corregir, no entres en 1,10 si llega déjala correr un poco antes... si se mantiene en 1,24 es otro asunto...

Las Arias me temo que las venderé y compraré 2 o 3 días antes del 11 de enero porque son castaña-valor.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Dic 2009)

Telecinco en subasta,esta para cortos nowwwwwwww


----------



## Burney (18 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Burney DPTR empieza a corregir, no entres en 1,10 si llega déjala correr un poco antes... si se mantiene en 1,24 es otro asunto...
> 
> Las Arias me temo que las venderé y compraré 2 o 3 días antes del 11 de enero porque son castaña-valor.



que la deje correr un poco antes? quieres decir más abajo? qué nivel ves tú?

en 1,20 hay 38,2% de fibonacci, pero como habría rotura de soporte en 1,25 creo que habría un latigazo a la baja mayor

la zona del 1,10 fué un máximo del tramo alcista anterior, por eso creo que ahi debería rebotar por lo menos hasta el 1,25...

las Arias también las tengo en vigilancia para una posible entrada en 2,01... pero sería para un intradia


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Dic 2009)

Telecinco suspendida


----------



## Burney (18 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Telecinco suspendida



está justo un par de céntimos por encima del máximo de septiembre... si lo supera podría tener un tirón aún mayor...

pero bueno, como el valor se mueve por el tema de las noticias de las fusiones supongo que ahora el analisis técnico vale para poco...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Dic 2009)

Que papelón se está moviendo en usa


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Dic 2009)

¿El volumen del googlefinance está correcto? Lleva más de 500 mil en 30 minutos...
Casi 600 mil... ??


----------



## Burney (18 Dic 2009)

luca, estoy leyendo en Carpatos que Iran empieza a hacer _tonterias_

¿como afecta la cotización del Brent a DPTR? ¿si subiera mucho el crudo le beneficiaría? ¿o trabaja sólo con el gas natural?

Gracias

PD: Antena3 se dispara de nuevo... cuidado si abris cortos en TL5...


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

Wataru, lleva +776.000 accs ahora mismo negociadas.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Dic 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿El volumen del googlefinance está correcto? Lleva más de 500 mil en 30 minutos...
> Casi 600 mil... ??



Es para mirarlo , DJI

Vol / Avg. 192.12M/200.42M


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Dic 2009)

Cuatro y Telecinco presentan su fusión al cierre de la Bolsa - Medios_Redes_RadioTv - Medios_Redes - ABC.es


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


> luca, estoy leyendo en Carpatos que Iran empieza a hacer _tonterias_
> 
> ¿como afecta la cotización del Brent a DPTR? ¿si subiera mucho el crudo le beneficiaría? ¿o trabaja sólo con el gas natural?
> 
> ...



Le afecta´más el NATGas pero el petroleo también algo le chufla.

SI quieres intradías metele a HYTM cuando baje un -5% -4% a ganarla un +5 +6 % y se los come todos.


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru, lleva +776.000 accs ahora mismo negociadas.



Pues malo malo... mucho volumen y no sube, es que están soltando, pero ¿quién las compra?

Muble muble...


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

Pinta mal para ARIAd... de nuevo la tienen secuestrada en ese rango... puede parecer una acumulación, pero no me fio nada... demasiados días en rojo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Dic 2009)

Telecinco posiblemente dara otro tiron al alza artificial,luego se vendra abajo,cortos a sacooooooo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cuatro y Telecinco presentan su fusión al cierre de la Bolsa - Medios_Redes_RadioTv - Medios_Redes - ABC.es



Fusión o adquisición porque hay mucha diferencia...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Telecinco posiblemente dara otro tiron al alza artificial,luego se vendra abajo,cortos a sacooooooo



Si es una fusión se vendrá arriba y te quedarás bien pillado...


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

Wataru, cuando está estancada en un precio fijo, es una técnica para comprar en el siguiente tramo.. están saliendo a 2.15USD la mayoria.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Dic 2009)

Wataru de qué acción hablas con ese volumen¿? no me he pispado...


----------



## Burney (18 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Le afecta´más el NATGas pero el petroleo también algo le chufla.
> 
> SI quieres intradías metele a HYTM cuando baje un -5% -4% a ganarla un +5 +6 % y se los come todos.



gracias, habrá que vigilar la cot del gas natural... (la tengo tb en el visual 8

hytm la vigilaba para mirar de entrar en 0,25... pero saltó antes...

a estas alturas hytm no me da mucha confianza la verdad...


PD: Luca, has visto esta noticia de ayer en DPTR... 

http://www.reuters.com/article/idAFSGE5BG0GM20091217?rpc=44
*UPDATE 2-Delta Petroleum settles litigation with govt, shares up*

Thu Dec 17, 2009 1:22pm ESTStocks 
* To receive $65 mln in gross proceeds


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru, cuando está estancada en un precio fijo, es una técnica para comprar en el siguiente tramo.. están saliendo a 2.15USD la mayoria.



Por siguiente tramo te refieres a "comprar más abajo en 1,7x" supongo...::


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wataru de qué acción hablas con ese volumen¿? no me he pispado...



De las Arias, que están con un gran volumen...

DP! Me tienes acojonao... en que quedamos ¿soltaran pasta los de Merck? ¿o no?.


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

Creo que podemos cerrar en 2.20USD perfectamente... los 2.10 / 2.00 son otra posibilidad... de momento para que no tengan efecto las options... en ambos sentidos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Dic 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> De las Arias, que están con un gran volumen...
> 
> DP! Me tienes acojonao... en que quedamos ¿soltaran pasta los de Merck? ¿o no?.



DP nos dice que vendamos cuando va a subir, y que aguantemos que se va parriba cuando va a bajar 

Te dirá que se va a poner a 20 USD en 2010 que aguantes... vas en verde o en rojo WATA?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Creo que podemos cerrar en 2.20USD perfectamente... los 2.10 / 2.00 son otra posibilidad... de momento para que no tengan efecto las options... en ambos sentidos...



Eso sabes que no es así, las opciones lo único que consiguen es tener un rango entre 2,00 y 2,50 nada más.


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

Los de MERCK tienen una pago pendiente, que han ido retrasando, supongo que no se fian al 100% de RIDA... lo último que escuche... era que soltaban money en 1er / 2nd trimerstre del 2010.... pero..... lo mismo existia la posibilidad de un pago a finales del 2009. ;]


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Dic 2009)

Burney, HYTM rompiendo tendencia al alza, si corrige un poco pudes meter un intradía y jugar, tiene buena pinta el gráfico hoy.


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> DP nos dice que vendamos cuando va a subir, y que aguantemos que se va parriba cuando va a bajar
> 
> Te dirá que se va a poner a 20 USD en 2010 que aguantes... vas en verde o en rojo WATA?



Juuuas Luca ya ni me acuerdo de cuando estaba en Verde... hace ya tanto de eso... pfff jaja.

Nada si hay que esperarse al 2011 me espero. Las nenas del Yate se lo merecen jaja


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

El rango comprende los 1.90 a 2.10 para que las opciones no valgan una ....s#it


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

Nos vamos a los 2.13USD en breve... los MMs están preparando las posis.


----------



## Mulder (18 Dic 2009)

Al final elegí MTS para ponerme largo en el rally navideño, ya veremos como me va, como mínimo las soltaré el día 26 si no me saltan el stop.


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

He dejado la orden de compra 50K en 2.10USD ... parece que quieren hacer un intradia centimero... y subirla al cierre a 2.20.USD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Al final elegí MTS para ponerme largo en el rally navideño, ya veremos como me va, como mínimo las soltaré el día 26 si no me saltan el stop.



Me da a mi que este año el rally va a ser para abajo.... veremos quien se lleva el owned.


----------



## Burney (18 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Al final elegí MTS para ponerme largo en el rally navideño, ya veremos como me va, como mínimo las soltaré el día 26 si no me saltan el stop.



ienso:

Mulder... te veo muy seguro y confiado con el rally navideño...

¿has visto la figura de diamante que está formando el Eurostoxx?... no suele ser una figura alcista precisamente...


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

El año pasado nos quedamos esperando el rally... o fue muy fugaz... no lo recuerdo, muy bien!!! XDDDDDDDD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me da a mi que este año el rally va a ser para abajo.... veremos quien se lleva el owned.



Como te fue con los mini-largos que abriste ayer...? Los cojiste muy abajo, creo... 

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Como te fue con los mini-largos que abriste ayer...? Los cojiste muy abajo, creo...
> 
> Saludos...



Si ayer los abri en minimos casi,los solte en 11770 o asi, + 100 puntos.

PD: El futuro de Enero va muy bajo en comparación del contado,que te parece? Esto huele a guano...


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Dic 2009)

Luca y las hytm las están manipulando a base de bien... subida sin volumen.

Si estás en positivo... yo que tu, me ponía un stop mental o lo que quieras... porque aquí no hay nada ni medio seguro aún.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (18 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


> ienso:
> 
> Mulder... te veo muy seguro y confiado con el rally navideño...
> 
> ¿has visto la figura de diamante que está formando el Eurostoxx?... no suele ser una figura alcista precisamente...



Hay dos razones por las que habrá rally:

1.- Porque hay muy poco volumen, lo mismo ocurrió el año pasado y nadie se lo esperó.
2.- Porque lo veo en mis estadísticas, que se pueden equivocar un dia suelto pero no tantos días seguidos.

El rally ha de durar desde este lunes hasta principios de la segunda semana de enero.

En mi modesta opinión las figuras de diamante son poco fiables y además aun tenemos que hacer máximos, no habrá mejor momento que este para hacerlo y así encarar el 2010 como está previsto, es decir, hacia abajo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Dic 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca y las hytm las están manipulando a base de bien... subida sin volumen.
> 
> Si estás en positivo... yo que tu, me ponía un stop mental o lo que quieras... porque aquí no hay nada ni medio seguro aún.
> 
> Un saludo




Sin volumen??? jajaja si hubieras visto cuando en vez de 4k 2k 5k las operaciones eran de 100 en 100...

Me las quedo, a ver si se van a 2 USD.


----------



## rosonero (18 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hay dos razones por las que habrá rally:
> 
> 1.- Porque hay muy poco volumen, lo mismo ocurrió el año pasado y nadie se lo esperó.
> 2.- Porque lo veo en mis estadísticas, que se pueden equivocar un dia suelto pero no tantos días seguidos.
> ...



*Cárpatos haciendo referencia a un blog que comenta tu estrategia:
*
_Me la manda un amable lector, desde su blog donde ha colgado más pautas:

Mi trading diario en DAX

Tengo hecho un estudio en el futuro del DAX desde 1.997 a la actualidad, con cierre enero de 2.009 sobre la pauta que comentas entre estas fechas en el dow y que como suponía también sucederá en muchos más mercados. He hecho es estudio haciendo lo siguiente: abrimos posicion en la apertura o en el cierre del día 21/12 o posterior si es día festivo, cerramos posicion el dia 7/01 o el inmediato posterior si es festivo. Los resultados son sorprendentes. Se gana en todos los años excepto en el 2007/2008 (apertura en 2007 y cierre en 2.008). Se gana de igual forma tanto si abrimos posicion en la apertura del día 21 como en su cierre. Igualmente se gana si se cierra posicion en la apertura del día 7 o en su cierre. Los resultados que te adjunto son abriendo posición al cierre del 21/12 y cerrando la posicion el 7/1 en la apertura (esta combinación da el mejor resultado y la minima pérdida):

1997/98: 255,50 puntos
1998/99: 662 puntos
1999/00: 420 puntos
2000/01: 135,50 puntos
2001/02: 319 puntos
2002/03: 82,50 puntos
2003/04: 157,50 puntos
2004/05: 114 puntos
2005/06: 163 puntos
2006/07: 46 puntos
2007/08: -124 puntos (única pérdida)
2008/09: 240,50 puntos

Verdaderamente dan muchas ganas de seguir la pauta por lo menos con un contrato viendo estos resultados. La pérdida de 2007/08 es del todo asumible para mi cartera y la estadística desde luego es muy favorable.

Juan Manuel

nuevotrader.blogspot.com/
_


----------



## Burney (18 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hay dos razones por las que habrá rally:
> 
> 1.- Porque hay muy poco volumen, lo mismo ocurrió el año pasado y nadie se lo esperó.
> 2.- Porque lo veo en mis estadísticas, que se pueden equivocar un dia suelto pero no tantos días seguidos.
> ...




no sé yo... ya veremos... tendrías que mirar en las estadisticas cuantos años ha subido el mercado desde minimos lo que éste sin apenas corregir nada... más si en otros años las deudas estatales eran las de ahora etc etc... en mi opinión las circunstancias actuales son "muy especiales" ...

yo sin antes tocar el 2500 del Eurostoxx, el 950 del SP y/o el 10.000 del IBEX... no veo yo que vaya a tirar parriba...

¿has visto las divergencias bajistas que hacen la mayoría de indices y valores? algunas como por ejemplo las del ibex o las del bbva son acojonantes

PD: Luca, en un post anterior mio de la página anterior edité una noticia de DPTR. ¿La has visto?


----------



## Hagen (18 Dic 2009)

Yo tambien lo veo alcista como el año pasado, despues al guano como el año pasado.

Veo que esto no se ha movido, desde que me fui.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Dic 2009)

¿hay temas de vencimientos y demás también en usa?


----------



## Mulder (18 Dic 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Tengo hecho un estudio en el futuro del DAX desde 1.997 a la actualidad, con cierre enero de 2.009 sobre la pauta que comentas entre estas fechas en el dow y que como suponía también sucederá en muchos más mercados. He hecho es estudio haciendo lo siguiente: abrimos posicion en la apertura o en el cierre del día 21/12 o posterior si es día festivo, cerramos posicion el dia 7/01 o el inmediato posterior si es festivo. Los resultados son sorprendentes. Se gana en todos los años excepto en el 2007/2008 (apertura en 2007 y cierre en 2.008). Se gana de igual forma tanto si abrimos posicion en la apertura del día 21 como en su cierre. Igualmente se gana si se cierra posicion en la apertura del día 7 o en su cierre. Los resultados que te adjunto son abriendo posición al cierre del 21/12 y cerrando la posicion el 7/1 en la apertura (esta combinación da el mejor resultado y la minima pérdida):[...]



Buen punto, pongo mis estadisticas que son de mucho más tiempo en según que índices, lo que sale es una media de ganancia y los años de la estadística:

DJI -> +0.23% - 78 años
S&P -> +0.57% - 40 años
Stoxx-> +2.28% - 7 años
Dax -> +1.64% - 11 años
Ibex -> +0.99% - 12 años
Nikkei -> -0.24% - 15 años <-- ¿los japos no celebran la navidad? 
Eurodólar -> +0.09% - 5 años
Oro -> +0.90% - 22 años
Petroleo -> +1.13% - 17 años

Tengo más índices, pero creo que eso es una muestra bastante representativa, en los resultados están incluidas muchas crisis y aun así salen positivos, incluso 2007 y 2008.


----------



## Burney (18 Dic 2009)

bueno, uno que ha colocado una entradilla en ARIA a 2,01... a ver si hay suerte...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Dic 2009)

Mira que teneis fe...

Que frenada ha pegado


----------



## Burney (18 Dic 2009)

el SAN vuelve a estar cerca de la directriz alcista... si la pierde... guano... ¿hasta el 10,65?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Dic 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mira que teneis fe...
> 
> Que frenada ha pegado



La verdad es que sí, ha bajado un 30%

Ahora mismo yo tengo límite hasta 2 USD con mi cambio medio, como no rebote las tengo que vender que me pongo en rojo...


----------



## Hagen (18 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


> bueno, uno que ha colocado una entradilla en ARIA a 2,01... a ver si hay suerte...



Al final esto parece Hospital Central , hablando de Sarcomas, Lupus y demas.... y Don Pepito haciendo de Gregori House

Veo alguno licenciandose en Medicina


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Dic 2009)

Abro minis largos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Dic 2009)

Hoygan, la bajadita tiene un volumen muy bajo, me parece que es manipulación para acojonar más todavía, pude que la suban ahora como ha comentado DP pero 2,20 no creo no...


----------



## Burney (18 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


> veo que ya va bien el foro (joder Calopez... ultimamente...:ouch
> 
> gráfico del SAN... por impulsos me da un siguiente objetivo en 10,65.




recupero el gráfico que subí por la mañana....

por debajo del 11,20 creo que se podría ir confirmando la rotura de directriz... asi que cuidado con los largos (el equivalente del ibex me da que es el 11200)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Dic 2009)

Burney, DPTR a 1,28 como te dije, estate atento...

Respecto a la noticia no la puedo leer, pero creo que era una renegociaciónde la deuda no? ya lo habíamos visto (un tema de avales)

De momento rebota en 1,28, si aguanta... es buena oportunidad, si los pierde.. miraría el siguiente GAP (ya ha cerrado 1)


----------



## Mulder (18 Dic 2009)

Tengo una razón más por la que el rally suele empezar el día 21: es el solsticio de invierno, aunque nadie de aquí se lo crea este tipo de días son importantes para cambios de tendencia muy fuertes.

De ahí viene el ciclo estacional que llamamos rally navideño.


----------



## Burney (18 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Burney, DPTR a 1,28 como te dije, estate atento...
> 
> Respecto a la noticia no la puedo leer, pero creo que era una renegociaciónde la deuda no? ya lo habíamos visto (un tema de avales)
> 
> De momento rebota en 1,28, si aguanta... es buena oportunidad, si los pierde.. miraría el siguiente GAP (ya ha cerrado 1)



hasta el 1,10 no me la juego... preveo leche a la baja para el mercado... y encima ahora DPTR tiene MACD de 60 minutos en señal de venta...

te pego la noticia a ver qué te parece, creo entender que es una indemnizacion

UPDATE 2-Delta Petroleum settles litigation with govt, shares up

To receive $65 mln in gross proceeds

* Shares up as much as 16 pct in early morning trade (adds details, analysts comments, updates share movement)

By Thyagaraju Adinarayan

BANGALORE, Dec 17 (Reuters) - Delta Petroleum Corp (DPTR.O) said it will receive gross proceeds of $65 million from a settlement with the federal government related to lease payments on its offshore property in California, sending its shares up as much as 16 percent.

The independent oil and gas company, which is currently exploring strategic alternatives, expects to receive about $50 million in net proceeds, after all contingent payments to third parties.

"It is more cash, it is more liquidity, it is more flexibility to get their drilling program back on track," Macquarie Research analyst Joseph Magner said by phone.

Shares of the company went up as much as $1.48 in early trade. It later pared some of its gains to trade down 1 cent at $1.27, on trading volumes that almost tripled from its 50-day average, Thursday afternoon on Nasdaq.

On Nov. 30, the company had said its strategic initiatives include the possible sale of some or all of the company's assets, partnerships and joint venture opportunities.

In a regulatory filing with the Securities and Exchange Commission in November, Delta said the government had earlier prohibited lease bonus payments for Lease 452, alleging the drilling of wells in an adjacent lease had drained a significant portion of hydrocarbons.

The amount of lease bonus payments attributable to Lease 452 is about $91.4 million, the company had said in the filing.

"The lawsuit, which began as early as 2005, is positive news for the company, whose stock has been trading around $1 per share for the past month prior to this week and adds about $0.18 per share to the company's total net asset value," Raymond James analyst John Freeman wrote in a note to clients.

Under its current debt covenants, however, Delta is only allowed to spend $10 million on drilling in the fourth quarter and $10 million in first quarter of 2010, Freeman said.

The company, which operates in Rocky Mountain and Gulf Coast Regions, said the net proceeds will increase its liquidity position, and will allow it to evaluate recommencing its drilling program in the near term.

"The settlement agreement fully concludes Delta's offshore California litigation against the federal government," the company said in its statement.

Macquarie's Magner said Delta's "next big hurdle" will be in the form of its year-end reserve report which may reflect write-downs as the company has not been very active in drilling this year. (Additional reporting by Antonita Madonna Devotta in Bangalore; Editing by Jarshad Kakkrakandy)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Tengo una razón más por la que el rally suele empezar el día 21: es el solsticio de invierno, aunque nadie de aquí se lo crea este tipo de días son importantes para cambios de tendencia muy fuertes.
> 
> De ahí viene el ciclo estacional que llamamos rally navideño.



Mulder, cuando hablas de rally navideño, te refieres al IBEX supongo no? porque nunca lo dejáis muy claro XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Dic 2009)

Cierro el largo en inditex de ayer palmando comisiones,que se ponga largo otro


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


> hasta el 1,10 no me la juego... preveo leche a la baja para el mercado... y encima ahora DPTR tiene MACD de 60 minutos en señal de venta...
> 
> te pego la noticia a ver qué te parece, creo entender que es una indemnizacion
> 
> ...





NO ha aguantado el 1,28, en 1,10 no va a rebotar, lo hará más abajo cerrando el Gap que tiene en 1,06.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cierro el largo en inditex de ayer palmando comisiones,que se ponga largo otro




Yo no la veía para largo la verdad.... aunque no me he puesto corto tampoco..


----------



## Hagen (18 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cierro el largo en inditex de ayer palmando comisiones,que se ponga largo otro



ejjejeje..........ya somos dos......me quedo largo y acumulando, para entrar con claridad seria en 42


----------



## Burney (18 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> NO ha aguantado el 1,28, en 1,10 no va a rebotar, lo hará más abajo cerrando el Gap que tiene en 1,06.



no me has dicho nada sobre la noticia...


otra cosa gente... habeis visto la subasta del san... bajista de cojones... se ha llegado a ver hasta el 10,775... y casi todo el rato en 11,02 y alrededores... ienso:

tenia un futuro vendido del SAN y he pillado otro más...

si el lunes rompiera a la baja los 11 euretes... pues otro más.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


> no me has dicho nada sobre la noticia...
> 
> 
> otra cosa gente... habeis visto la subasta del san... bajista de cojones... se ha llegado a ver hasta el 10,775... y casi todo el rato en 11,02 y alrededores... ienso:
> ...



Burney, la noticia comenta porqué subió DPTR el día 17, le quedan 50 milloncejos limpios, lo mismo que perdió por taladrar el pozo seco, por lo que, cuando reciba el dinero y empiece otro proyecto, se quedaría como antes, es decir, cerca de los 2 USD.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Dic 2009)

Me dan mucho miedo las ARIA tan planas.... debería vender YA antes de quedarme en rojo... pero y si sube? menuda mierda de situación que tengo... todo por no querer vender a 2,60 con catacrak y peca, qué razón tenían...


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me dan mucho miedo las ARIA tan planas.... debería vender YA antes de quedarme en rojo... pero y si sube? menuda mierda de situación que tengo... todo por no querer vender a 2,60 con catacrak y peca, qué razón tenían...



Luca, esa historia me suena a repetida jaja
Suerte de todas maneras... 

Ah y pregunta: ¿Porqué van a devolverle a DPTR esos 50 millones? ¿tenía un seguro que le cubría el 100%?. Es raro.


----------



## bertok (18 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me dan mucho miedo las ARIA tan planas.... debería vender YA antes de quedarme en rojo... pero y si sube? menuda mierda de situación que tengo... todo por no querer vender a 2,60 con catacrak y peca, qué razón tenían...



Que mas da lo que haga ARIA.

En esas acciones tan volatiles, lo dificil es saber vender. Se marca un objetivo de subida y si llega se pulen y por otra cosa. En bolsa pasan trenes todos los dias y a todas las horas. Da igual sacarle 3000 pavos a ARIA que a cualquier otra accion.

Ha dado dos buenas oportunidades para sacarle una pasta.

Suerte hamijo


----------



## Mulder (18 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder, cuando hablas de rally navideño, te refieres al IBEX supongo no? porque nunca lo dejáis muy claro XD



Hablo de todos en general, además lo he puesto en mis estadísticas de antes.

Y ahora el volumen de los leoncios, hoy ha sido bajo de nuevo y ha terminado en rojo pero sin estar muy convencidos. Yo me inclino por un gap bajista para el lunes y luego a subir fuerte.

Esto ya lo andaba diciendo esta mañana, de moento todo se está ajustando a las estadísticas previstas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Dic 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Que mas da lo que haga ARIA.
> 
> En esas acciones tan volatiles, lo dificil es saber vender. Se marca un objetivo de subida y si llega se pulen y por otra cosa. En bolsa pasan trenes todos los dias y a todas las horas. Da igual sacarle 3000 pavos a ARIA que a cualquier otra accion.
> 
> ...



Las he vendido, 200 €, por lo menos tengo para ir al cine y 2 tonterías más...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Dic 2009)

El imperio ARIAno se hace añicos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Dic 2009)

En el recuento de Ondas que llevo del Ibex, la línea de NO RETORNO en el Ibex ha subido mucho... el lunes pasa por 1159x+filtro... cuidadín porque si no rebota ahí, puede ser el comienzo del fin... Yo si puedo abrir un largo ahí lo haré, con un stop "amplio" por debajo de la directriz, por si quieren hacer como el día 10/12, donde lo traspasaron por 40 puntos...

Felicidades por las plusvalías en ARIAd Luca, por lo que veo "solo" resistimos Wata, DP, ddddd y yo... (alguien más las lleva...? Efren?. La próxima junta en casa de DP... )

Saludos...

PD: Posiblemente se vayan a buscar el 1,8x€...


----------



## ddddd (18 Dic 2009)

Otro que sigue dentro de Aria.

Veremos a ver que ocurre...

Saludos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Dic 2009)

ddddd dijo:


> Otro que sigue dentro de Aria.
> 
> Veremos a ver que ocurre...
> 
> Saludos.



Te apunto para la junta... qué día te viene bien...? 8:


----------



## Burney (18 Dic 2009)

Interesante analisis de R4...:

(como los gráficos no se copian y pegan mirad el analisis directamente aqui: 
http://www.capitalbolsa.com/articulo/38799/escenario-tecnico-de-los-mercados-para-2010-r4.html )


Llegando a la última parte del año encontramos una situación en mercados, técnicamente apasionante y digna de contemplación para todos aquellos que más allá de la pérdida o ganancia, amamos los mercados.Hay muchos temas a destacar que trataremos de resumir aquí y que resultan muy interesantes a la par que paradójicas, a saber:

1) Existen fuertes divergencias entre el comportamiento de los valores (no solo en España). Son normalmente factores que se producen en un techo (¿o cuando y dónde se ha visto una poderosa tendencia alcista sin que todos los valores acompañen?).




es decir, no sabemos dónde se van a romper los laterales que venimos 3 meses desarrollando, pero si una idea de ruptura de tal calado viene aparejada con un movimiento brusco de tendencia, como los indicadores técnicos reflejan, pensemos cuando hemos visto una tendencia alcista con fuerza con unos valores que ya no acompañan la misma.




pensemos bien esta idea....cada vez menos valores están acompañando las alzas de los mercados, y en una situación lateral están dejando cada vez más valores de hacer nuevos máximos. Este hecho ha pasado en todos los suelos y techos relevantes de mercado.

2) No sabemos qué va a pasar con los rangos laterales, pero “que el cansancio del camino nunca os impida pensar”.

Veamos, tenemos unos rangos laterales de los que con mucha probabilidad vamos a salir de manera brusca. Las bandas de Bollinger en los índices están en una situación típica previa a un movimiento tendencial poderoso, situaciones muy favorables para operar.



Otro ejemplo más inusual de estrechamiento en bandas sugiriendo movimiento con el mini S&P500.



Recapitulamos:

1) Tenemos señales por bandas de Bollinger que nos avisan de la proximidad de inicio de un fuerte movimiento tendencial para el año que entra: 2010

2) En esta situación de compresión tenemos muchos valores que no acompañan las alzas en los índices...

Repetimos: ¿ una ruptura alcista que sugiere un movimiento tendencial poderoso que no viene acompañada de TODOS los valores? Busquemos en la historia cuando ha pasado eso.

3) El mercado deja en la cuneta a los inflexibles. Vamos a suponer que rompe por arriba y se abren ambiciosos objetivos al alza para 2010: Sería la primera vez que lo sabe todo el mundo:



encuestas de sentimiento a AAI (inversores pequeños) se usan como indicadores de sentimiento contrario



Recapitulamos

1) Tenemos señales por bandas de Bollinger que nos avisan de la proximidad de inicio de un fuerte movimiento tendencial para el año que entra: 2010

2) En esta situación de compresión tenemos muchos valores que no acompañan las alzas en los índices...

3) Llevamos varios meses en rango lateral que esta provocando que el sentimiento de que el mercado vaya a bajar sea muy bajo y con altos grados de optimismo.

Y reflexionamos de nuevo ¿ una ruptura alcista que sugiere un movimiento tendencial poderoso que no viene acompañada de TODOS los valores y que venga de la mano de un poderoso sentimiento de optimismo? 

4) Y ahora veamos qué nos dicen los osciladores semanales para la entrada en 2010.

Pequeños ejemplos...



Y aquí no vamos a hablar de correlaciones ( Dólar) , spreads extremos entre valores cíclicos y defensivos a cerrarse...etc que en su día hablamos en 'Perspectivas técnicas 2010' que hace un par de meses publicamos .

Aquí vamos a hablar de psicología de mercado y conocimiento de uno mismo, factores que quizá sean importantes y la universidad no enseña, o sí, la universidad del mercado.

1) Ser críticos: no creed ni éste ni demás análisis a pies juntillas. El mercado siempre se encarga de decirnos que las previsiones nunca son como nos gustaría que fueran. El mercado y sus movimientos siempre son inesperados y llegan en forma de “cisnes negros”. Los informes enriquecen los puntos de vista, pero luego estás solo, tú y tu operativa.

2) Ser flexibles: no arraigar ideas preconcebidas con lo que lo que nos gustaría que los mercados hiciesen según nuestros intereses. El mercado siempre sorprende y seguirá sorprendiendo, los consensos, la lógica, las valoraciones y las líneas de tendencia. 

3) Buscar la paz: solo la paz interior de hacer las cosas bien hechas puede ayudarnos a tomar las decisiones adecuadas. Una decisión llevada a cabo por el miedo, por la euforia, normalmente lleva al mal camino, ese mal camino es la puerta a un círculo peligroso del que hay que salir. Pero el hacer las cosas bien tampoco es garantía del éxito en bolsa, por ende volvemos al punto dos, o no, porque hacer las cosas bien conlleva todo lo anterior.

CONCLUIMOS

Técnicamente, es innegable que las lecturas que el mercado nos da son tendentes a pensar en la no ruptura de rangos, PERO, hay que ser flexibles: el mercado nos ha demostrado desde marzo que no ha tenido, hasta ahora, en cuenta datos técnicos que alertan de la falta de fiabilidad de la subida (falta de volumen...etc) y no ha tenido compasión de los que defendíamos esto, por ello apelamos a la flexibilidad y a la operativa correcta desarraigada de perjuicios: si los rangos laterales actuales son rotos de manera clara en cierres y en la totalidad de mercados, no iremos en contra del mercado.


----------



## Hagen (18 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Te apunto para la junta... qué día te viene bien...? 8:



si es por gorronear en la casa de Don Pepito, empiezo a comprar ARIA y a acumular.

He mirado Ferrovial y la han mantenido en la directriz alcista. El lunes posiblemente me ponga largo.


----------



## ddddd (18 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Te apunto para la junta... qué día te viene bien...? 8:



A este paso el 29 de febrero 

Saludos.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Dic 2009)

Yo creo que Efren vendió el mismo día que yo, cuando estuvieron a 2,60.


----------



## Burney (18 Dic 2009)

Joder, menuda divergencia bajista está haciendo el MACD del Nasdaq Composite... y además cuñita alcista... que suelen romperse a la baja...

de todas formas mientras siga dentro de esa cuña no es descartable que vuelvan a llevarnos a la parte alta de la cuña...


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

Ya estoy por aquí... sigo acumulando ARIAd... gracias por vendermelas Luca...!!! XDDDD


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

Cuando tripliquemos el PPS.. sacaré este post a relucir... mark my words!!!

La suerte no puede ser para el todo el mundo, por eso hay manos débiles que deben vender.... nos vemos en los 6.00USD ... la sorpresa de la junta de enero... será un buen catalizador para la acción. XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Dic 2009)

Mediaset, cuarta mayor caída en Milán (-3.05%)

Mediaset, cuarta mayor caída en Milán


Cortos el lunes en Tele 5.


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Dic 2009)

ARIA – Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc. – Shares of the pharmaceutical company are down nearly 3% today to $2.07, but one investor initiated a bullish strategy on the stock using short- and long-dated option contracts. The trader sold 9,900 calls at the January 2012 3.0 strike for a premium of 1.05 apiece in order to offset the cost of purchasing the same number of calls at the near-term January 2.5 strike for 20 cents premium each.

The investor pockets a net credit of 85 cents per contract on the transaction. The parameters of the spread allow the investor to take delivery of the underlying shares of the stock trades above $2.50 by expiration next month. The 85 cent credit received today reduces the price paid per share to $1.65 apiece in the event that the trader exercises the call options ahead of expiration.

In this case, the investor is positioned to bank 82% gains on the rise in ARIA shares – from $1.65 to $3.00 – by expiration in January 2012. The short calls in the January 2012 contract serve as an effective exit strategy for the trader if shares of ARIA rally above $3.00 in the next two years to expiration.

Options Update: Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (ARIA) & WellPoint, Inc. (WLP) | Unusual Activity | The Options Insider

Vamos que en Enero de 2012 la ven como mínimo a 3 dolares... no es un consuelo no... jajaja

Un saludo

DP! Algún día en un arranque de sinceridad nos tendrás que contar cuantas acciones reales tienes juas que desde que te pillamos una mentirijilla...


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

Muchas +de las de un consejero de la empresa... te lo pueso asegurar.

Para ser sincero... he ido vendiendo y recomprando... pero mantengo un numero de acciones como para tener una placa en la puerta de la compañia. XDDDD

He ido aumentando con las plusvalias.


----------



## Burney (18 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya estoy por aquí... sigo acumulando ARIAd... gracias por vendermelas Luca...!!! XDDDD



cabrito... ya podia estar yo esperándolas en 2,01... :ouch:

bueno, la dejaremos pendiente para el lunes...


----------



## Mulder (18 Dic 2009)

Acabo de entrar en esta, veo al S&P bastante fuerte esta tarde, a lo mejor no tenemos gap bajista el lunes, aunque por mi mejor:

Entravision Communication - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

Acabo de cargar 20k en 2.05USD ... y tengo reservas para ir ampliando... desde unos días atrás solo hemos tenido buenas noticias.... están vendiendo para no pagar impuestos de+ en USA... en ENERO nos vamos pá arriba!!!

Hay que tener acumuladas y si continuan bajando.. pues mejor... compramos +barato. XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Mulder (18 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Acabo de cargar 20k en 2.05USD ... y tengo reservas para ir ampliando... desde unos días atrás solo hemos tenido buenas noticias.... están vendiendo para no pagar impuestos de+ en USA... en ENERO nos vamos pá arriba!!!
> 
> Hay que tener acumuladas y si continuan bajando.. pues mejor... compramos +barato. XDDDDDDDDDDD



Ten cuidado, que si te pasas del 0.5% del capital de la empresa creo que tienes que avisar a la SEC


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

Si nos vamos a los 1.xx si tendría que enviar un comunicado... pero de momento estoy en 0.3 /0.4 ....


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

Es muy curiosa la fecha de la Junta Extraordinaria.. 20 de enero-2010... a partir de ahí... (algunos días antes) veremos la evolución en el precio de la cot.


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Es muy curiosa la fecha de la Junta Extraordinaria.. 20 de enero-2010... a partir de ahí... (algunos días antes) veremos la evolución en el precio de la cot.



Hombre es lógico que hagan ese tipo de cosas al principio del año fiscal... por lo demás... últimamente solo nos dan palos... esperemos que nos cambie la suerte porque macho... pff juas


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

Año pasado:
<table id="historical_price" class="gf-table"><tbody><tr><td class="lm">Jan 30, 2009 </td><td class="rgt">1.87 </td><td class="rgt">1.87 </td><td class="rgt">1.61 </td><td class="rgt">1.67 </td><td class="rgt rm">357,694 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Jan 29, 2009 </td><td class="rgt">1.95 </td><td class="rgt">1.98 </td><td class="rgt">1.83 </td><td class="rgt">1.85 </td><td class="rgt rm">248,742 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Jan 28, 2009 </td><td class="rgt">1.88 </td><td class="rgt">1.97 </td><td class="rgt">1.84 </td><td class="rgt">1.93 </td><td class="rgt rm">374,446 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Jan 27, 2009 </td><td class="rgt">1.70 </td><td class="rgt">1.88 </td><td class="rgt">1.68 </td><td class="rgt">1.80 </td><td class="rgt rm">402,652 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Jan 26, 2009 </td><td class="rgt">1.53 </td><td class="rgt">1.70 </td><td class="rgt">1.52 </td><td class="rgt">1.69 </td><td class="rgt rm">273,165 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Jan 23, 2009 </td><td class="rgt">1.37 </td><td class="rgt">1.75 </td><td class="rgt">1.35 </td><td class="rgt">1.52 </td><td class="rgt rm">518,425 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Jan 22, 2009 </td><td class="rgt">1.44 </td><td class="rgt">1.49 </td><td class="rgt">1.40 </td><td class="rgt">1.44 </td><td class="rgt rm">432,335 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Jan 21, 2009 </td><td class="rgt">1.21 </td><td class="rgt">1.56 </td><td class="rgt">1.15 </td><td class="rgt">1.45 </td><td class="rgt rm">628,833 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Jan 20, 2009 </td><td class="rgt">1.25 </td><td class="rgt">1.27 </td><td class="rgt">1.18 </td><td class="rgt">1.18 </td><td class="rgt rm">288,498 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Jan 16, 2009 </td><td class="rgt">1.20 </td><td class="rgt">1.27 </td><td class="rgt">1.15 </td><td class="rgt">1.27 </td><td class="rgt rm">184,999 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Jan 15, 2009 </td><td class="rgt">1.19 </td><td class="rgt">1.24 </td><td class="rgt">1.10 </td><td class="rgt">1.23 </td><td class="rgt rm">235,994 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Jan 14, 2009 </td><td class="rgt">1.20 </td><td class="rgt">1.25 </td><td class="rgt">1.18 </td><td class="rgt">1.19 </td><td class="rgt rm">159,038 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Jan 13, 2009 </td><td class="rgt">1.20 </td><td class="rgt">1.24 </td><td class="rgt">1.20 </td><td class="rgt">1.22 </td><td class="rgt rm">193,650 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Jan 12, 2009 </td><td class="rgt">1.15 </td><td class="rgt">1.23 </td><td class="rgt">1.11 </td><td class="rgt">1.20 </td><td class="rgt rm">255,260 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Jan 9, 2009 </td><td class="rgt">1.22 </td><td class="rgt">1.24 </td><td class="rgt">1.15 </td><td class="rgt">1.15 </td><td class="rgt rm">154,217 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Jan 8, 2009 </td><td class="rgt">1.18 </td><td class="rgt">1.21 </td><td class="rgt">1.15 </td><td class="rgt">1.21 </td><td class="rgt rm">271,340 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Jan 7, 2009 </td><td class="rgt">1.21 </td><td class="rgt">1.22 </td><td class="rgt">1.17 </td><td class="rgt">1.18 </td><td class="rgt rm">322,423 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Jan 6, 2009 </td><td class="rgt">1.00 </td><td class="rgt">1.20 </td><td class="rgt">1.00 </td><td class="rgt">1.19 </td><td class="rgt rm">571,442 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Jan 5, 2009 </td><td class="rgt">0.86 </td><td class="rgt">0.98 </td><td class="rgt">0.86 </td><td class="rgt">0.98 </td><td class="rgt rm">221,273 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Jan 2, 2009 </td><td class="rgt">0.85 </td><td class="rgt">0.92 </td><td class="rgt">0.83 </td><td class="rgt">0.91 </td><td class="rgt rm">283,015 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Jan 1, 2009 </td><td class="rgt">0.85 </td><td class="rgt">0.85 </td><td class="rgt">0.85 </td><td class="rgt">0.85 </td><td class="rgt rm">0 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Dec 31, 2008 </td><td class="rgt">0.81 </td><td class="rgt">0.85 </td><td class="rgt">0.72 </td><td class="rgt">0.85 </td><td class="rgt rm">2,003,904 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Dec 30, 2008 </td><td class="rgt">0.87 </td><td class="rgt">0.94 </td><td class="rgt">0.77 </td><td class="rgt">0.82 </td><td class="rgt rm">1,379,794 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Dec 29, 2008 </td><td class="rgt">0.94 </td><td class="rgt">0.94 </td><td class="rgt">0.86 </td><td class="rgt">0.87 </td><td class="rgt rm">436,205 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Dec 26, 2008 </td><td class="rgt">1.05 </td><td class="rgt">1.05 </td><td class="rgt">0.86 </td><td class="rgt">0.95 </td><td class="rgt rm">558,901 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Dec 25, 2008 </td><td class="rgt">1.02 </td><td class="rgt">1.02 </td><td class="rgt">1.02 </td><td class="rgt">1.02 </td><td class="rgt rm">0 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Dec 24, 2008 </td><td class="rgt">1.08 </td><td class="rgt">1.09 </td><td class="rgt">1.01 </td><td class="rgt">1.02 </td><td class="rgt rm">152,196 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Dec 23, 2008 </td><td class="rgt">1.07 </td><td class="rgt">1.10 </td><td class="rgt">1.04 </td><td class="rgt">1.05 </td><td class="rgt rm">236,026 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Dec 22, 2008 </td><td class="rgt">1.18 </td><td class="rgt">1.19 </td><td class="rgt">1.04 </td><td class="rgt">1.06 </td><td class="rgt rm">366,147 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Dec 19, 2008 </td><td class="rgt">1.19 </td><td class="rgt">1.19 </td><td class="rgt">1.10 </td><td class="rgt">1.18 </td><td class="rgt rm">700,472</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table id="historical_price" class="gf-table"><tbody><tr><td class="lm">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt rm">
</td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt rm">
</td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt rm">
</td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt rm">
</td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt rm">
</td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt rm">
</td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt rm">
</td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt rm">
</td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt rm">
</td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt">
</td><td class="rgt rm">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

Han soltado 1.800.000accs a 2.00USD


----------



## Burney (18 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Han soltado 1.800.000accs a 2.00USD



no puede ser... yo estoy en 2,01 y no se me han hecho... : (salvo que sea algún tipo de intercambio en bloques)


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

HaN venido los fondos a verme en persona... es una operación fuera de mercado. XDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

Lo único que digo... como hayan sido las de HARVEY... vendo todas el lunes:

<table id="R1" class="sortable"><tbody><tr class="odd"><td nowrap="nowrap">BERGER HARVEY J M D</td><td>Chairman & CEO</td> <td class="date" nowrap="nowrap">2009-08-04</td><td>Buy</td><td>1.714.286</td><td align="center">$1.75</td><td>21.71</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Burney (18 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Lo único que digo... es como hayan sido las de HARVEY... vendo todas el lunes:
> 
> <table id="R1" class="sortable"><tbody><tr class="odd"><td nowrap="nowrap">BERGER HARVEY J M D</td><td>Chairman & CEO</td> <td class="date" nowrap="nowrap">2009-08-04</td><td>Buy</td><td>1.714.286</td><td align="center">$1.75</td><td>21.71</td></tr></tbody></table>




no acojones al personal...


----------



## bertok (18 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


> no acojones al personal...




Jugais con fuego :8:

Lleva un tiempo con movimientos muuuuy extraños


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


> no acojones al personal...



Lo malo es que tardaremos meses en enterarnos de quien ha vendido ese paquetón.

Si... esto da miedo.


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

Tan ingenuo no lo veo... ha podido ser algún fondo... ya lo conoceremos el lunes.... alguien las ha comprado, eso es lo que cuenta... un descuento de unos centavos...

Luca... donde te has metido... has sido tu, verdad!!! has vendido para recomprar el gran paquete!!!! XDDDDDDDDDDDDD a precio descuento. XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


> cabrito... ya podia estar yo esperándolas en 2,01... :ouch:
> 
> bueno, la dejaremos pendiente para el lunes...



tranquilo, cancela la orden si la tienes para el lunes, ya compraremos el 31 de diciembre...

Por cierto, no dices nada de las DPTR y han hecho más o menos lo que te dije... XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tan ingenuo no lo veo... ha podido ser algún fondo... ya lo conoceremos el lunes.... alguien las ha comprado, eso es lo que cuenta... un descuento de unos centavos...
> 
> Luca... donde te has metido... has sido tu, verdad!!! has vendido para recomprar el gran paquete!!!! XDDDDDDDDDDDDD a precio descuento. XDDDDDDDDDDD



Compraré a 1,75 el Lunes... (si llega, junto con Burney) y ya iré promediando hasta 31 de dic.


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2009)

Es posible que los 2.00USD resistan... estaba claro que la información de la venta.... era de dominio público entre los HF... de ahí que hayamos estado bajando desde hace días.

Puede ser el resorte que buscamos...


----------



## Burney (18 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> tranquilo, cancela la orden si la tienes para el lunes, ya compraremos el 31 de diciembre...
> 
> Por cierto, no dices nada de las DPTR y han hecho más o menos lo que te dije... XD



acabo de retirar la compra de Ariad... a esta hora ya no creo que pueda intradiar... y no quisiera quedarme comprado hasta el lunes...

además al perder el 2,10 haría una peligrosa figura de doble techo con destino 1,70...

de las DPTR tenias razón... pero bueno, tal como veo la cosa ahora mismo tengo todas las alarmas activadas con los largos 8:


PD: Tela las HYTM... de 0,50 que llegaron a estar a primera hora... a 0,404 que están ahora... ojito...



donpepito dijo:


> Es posible que los 2.00USD resistan... estaba claro que la información de la venta.... era de dominio público entre los HF... de ahí que hayamos estado bajando desde hace días.
> 
> Puede ser el resorte que buscamos...



en los 2 € hay un PS que nos llevaría al 2,25. Pero la verdad es que no me termino de fiar... en intradia si que habría probado con entrar contando con poner un stop... pero quedarme abierto no, no vaya a ser que el lunes el mercado esté chungo y nos abra con gap a la baja...


----------



## bertok (18 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Compraré a 1,75 el Lunes... (si llega, junto con Burney) y ya iré promediando hasta 31 de dic.




No seas tan osado, la proxima vez que visite esos noveles va a ser para darse una buena ostia hasta niveles notablemente inferiores.

Paciencia y dejarla que haga su camino


----------



## Burney (18 Dic 2009)

recupero el gráfico que subí esta tarde... 

se ve muy claro ese potencial doble techo... la señal de confirmación está por debajo del 2,10... y ya se ha perdido...

ya veremos dijo un ciego


----------



## Mulder (18 Dic 2009)

Bueno, no digan que no avisé ¿eh? 

Entravision Communication - Google Finance

Aunque me ha tenido en ascuas hasta el último momento.


----------



## benbelin (18 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, no digan que no avisé ¿eh?
> 
> Entravision Communication - Google Finance
> 
> Aunque me ha tenido en ascuas hasta el último momento.



Creo que si te hubiese echo caso los dos ultimos meses no me habria echo falta trabajar.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Dic 2009)

benbelin dijo:


> Creo que si te hubiese echo caso los dos ultimos meses no me habria echo falta trabajar.




El tío lleva un otoño sembrado...


----------



## Efren (18 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Felicidades por las plusvalías en ARIAd Luca, por lo que veo "solo" resistimos Wata, DP, ddddd y yo... (alguien más las lleva...? Efren?. La próxima junta en casa de DP... )



Yo las vendí a 2'60$

Fui el primero en venderlas ese día (o al menos en escribirlo aquí), al principio pensé que había hecho mal, pero viendo lo que ha pasado me alegro de haberlas vendido :


----------



## chollero (19 Dic 2009)

cuidado con los osos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cmZZ_7OV08&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Dic 2009)

Efren dijo:


> Yo las vendí a 2'60$
> 
> Fui el primero en venderlas ese día (o al menos en escribirlo aquí), al principio pensé que había hecho mal, pero viendo lo que ha pasado me alegro de haberlas vendido :



Buenos días ^__^!

Eso de que los demás vayan vendiendo y quedarnos 4 gatos me hace sentir como si me fuera a quedar sin la silla en el juego. Vamos, máximo sentimiento de ups, ¿la habré cagado? juas.

Voy a echar un vistazo a los foros... pero al tal Harvey ese le tienen preparada una maquina francesa muy moderna y tal... no recuerdo el nombre del inventor ¿un tal Guillotine, u algo así?

Un saludo

Luca, news en hytm:
Hythiam Announces First Peer-Reviewed Publication of Statistically Significant Results from Randomized, Double-Blind, Placebo-Controlled Study
http://zikkir.com/health/8216

Parece una noticia pre-fabricada...


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Dic 2009)

*Claves bursátiles de la próxima semana *

Wall Street estará cerrado el viernes por Navidad y el jueves sólo abrirá media sesión (hasta las 19:00, hora española). 

Lunes 21

-No se publicarán datos macro relevantes.

Martes 22

A las 14:30:

-PIB 3T: Prev.: 2,7%; Ant.: 2,8%.

-Índice de precios del PIB 3T: Prev.: 0,8%; Ant.: 0,3%.

A las 16:00:

-Ventas de viviendas de segunda mano (nov): Prev.: 6,25 millones; Ant.: 6,1 millones.

A las 23:00:

-Propensión al consumo ABC: Ant.: -45.

Miércoles 23

A las 14:30:

-Ingresos personales M/M (nov): Prev.: 0,5%; Ant: 0,2%.

-Gastos personales M/M (nov): Prev.: 0,7%; Ant: 0,7%.

-PCE M/M (nov): Ant: -0,3%.

-PCE subyacente M/M (nov): Prev.: 0,1%; Ant: 0,2%.

A las 15:55:

-La confianza de los consumidores de la Univ. de Michigan (diciembre): Prev.: 74; Ant.: 73,4.

A las 16:00:

-Ventas de viviendas nuevas (nov): Prev.: 439.000; Ant.: 430.000.

A las 16:30:

-Inventarios de crudo.

Jueves 24

Wall Street cerrará a media sesión, las siete de la tarde hora española.

A las 14:30:

-Peticiones iniciales de desempleo: Prev.: 470.000; Ant.: 480.000.

-Reclamos continuos: Ant.: 5.186.000.

-Pedidos de bienes duraderos M/M (dic): Prev.: 0,4%; Ant.: -0,6%.

-Pedidos de bienes duraderos sin transportes M/M (dic): Prev.: 0,6%; Ant.: 1,2%.

Viernes 25

-No se publicarán datos macro relevantes por ser día festivo. Wall Street estará cerrado.

Publicación de resultados:

Lunes: Conagra Foods, Jabil Circuit y Walgreen.

Martes: Cintas, Micron Technology y Red Hat.

Miércoles-Jueves: Ninguna de las empresas del S&P publicará resultados.


----------



## SNB4President (20 Dic 2009)

Bolsas Medio Oriente: 

Egipto: +0,33%
Israel: +0,89%
Arabia Saudí: +0,21%
Jordania: -1,10%
Oman: -0,06%
Qatar: -0,49%
Emiratos Árabes Unidos: -2,55%


----------



## carvil (21 Dic 2009)

Buenos dias 

Posible cambio de tendencia de corto plazo en US$.

Soporte en el E-Mini 1098 resistencia 1.110-12



Salu2


----------



## Hagen (21 Dic 2009)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Posible cambio de tendencia de corto plazo en US$.
> 
> ...



No debería bajar de 1,42 .......... esto nos llevaria a una temporada bajista en las bolsas


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Dic 2009)

No hay cortos de T5 en interdin desde el viernes,el que le pueda meter cortos a telecinco que le atize,se va a los 8,8


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy tenemos a los índices en positivo pero en modo perroflautista, aunque parece que es para cerrar el gap del viernes, el petroleo es el único que está desbocado ahora mismo y eso es bueno para que las bolsas suban, el euro y el oro están perrofláuticos también en estos momoentos.

De momento las MTS me están dando muchas alegrías.


----------



## Hagen (21 Dic 2009)

Ya llegan los brotes verdes, para ZP.

Año de nieves............. Año de EREs.


----------



## rosonero (21 Dic 2009)

Está aburridilla la cosa !!!!!!!!! 
Se había ido el post a los infiernos, a ver si el ibex hace lo propio y se puede hacer una buena entrada con vistas al supuesto rally navideño.


----------



## Hagen (21 Dic 2009)

jejejeej....... creo que la mitad de los foreros estan en sus casas, tomandose una minivacaciones.

Yo acabo de llegar al curro, tras fomentar el plan E de zapatero, me he llevado una papelera....


----------



## ghkghk (21 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Hoy tenemos a los índices en positivo pero en modo perroflautista, aunque parece que es para cerrar el gap del viernes, el petroleo es el único que está desbocado ahora mismo y eso es bueno para que las bolsas suban, el euro y el oro están perrofláuticos también en estos momoentos.
> 
> *De momento las MTS me están dando muchas alegrías*.



Ya me imagino. Desde que avisaste que te gustaban deben haber subido más de un 10%.


----------



## rosonero (21 Dic 2009)

> Mulder
> De momento las MTS me están dando muchas alegrías.



En máximos anuales y subinedo la que más el día de hoy, vaya ojito :Aplauso:


----------



## donpepito (21 Dic 2009)

Buenas tardes.

Este semana estará aprobada la ley sanitaria... un rally is coming.... -USA-


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Dic 2009)

Creo que voy a promediar mi ruina en Volkswagen,palmo mas del 50%...orden de compra en 73 eypos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Creo que voy a promediar mi ruina en Volkswagen,palmo mas del 50%...orden de compra en 73 eypos.



Eso hice yo en DPTR y me funcionó... a ver si te sale ok!


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya me imagino. Desde que avisaste que te gustaban deben haber subido más de un 10%.



La verdad es que hace tiempo que las veo bien, pero no me he mantenido en ellas, compré el viernes casi a última hora para llevarlas, al menos, hasta antes de fin de año. Si se mantienen así tal vez las aguante algo más.

Más que nada porque no podré estar mirando mucho el mercado estos días.

Deberían llegar a 37 euros dentro de no mucho tiempo, aunque no creo que estén ahí para principios de enero.

edito: si a alguien le toca mañana la lotería va a ser un buen lugar donde meter el dinero hasta que tenga claro donde se lo gasta


----------



## Hagen (21 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Creo que voy a promediar mi ruina en Volkswagen,palmo mas del 50%...orden de compra en 73 eypos.



No permiten cortos en interdin......


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Dic 2009)

Buenas gente!  

No véis excesiva la diferencia entre contado y futuro en el Ibex (60 puntos...)? :

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> No permiten cortos en interdin......



Yo las tengo a largo...VW esta tomada por las posiciones cortas,creo que el objetivo son los 60 euros,que es el precio que pagaron los arabes el paquete de porsche,yo creo que alguno todavia se acuerda cuando el subidon que dieron por encima de los mil euros y se la tienen jurada.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas gente!
> 
> No véis excesiva la diferencia entre contado y futuro en el Ibex (60 puntos...)? :
> 
> Saludos...



Ya lo comente yo el viernes,si miras los siguientes vencimientos va a peor,eso quiere decir que nos vamos a ir para abajo.


----------



## Hagen (21 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo las tengo a largo...VW esta tomada por las posiciones cortas,creo que el objetivo son los 60 euros,que es el precio que pagaron los arabes el paquete de porsche,yo creo que alguno todavia se acuerda cuando el subidon que dieron por encima de los mil euros y se la tienen jurada.



por eso lo digo que puede seguir para abajo.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La verdad es que hace tiempo que las veo bien, pero no me he mantenido en ellas, compré el viernes casi a última hora para llevarlas, al menos, hasta antes de fin de año. Si se mantienen así tal vez las aguante algo más.
> 
> Más que nada porque no podré estar mirando mucho el mercado estos días.
> 
> ...




Cuando lo comentaste estuve pensando en meterme, pero como no sé de bolsa ni la sigo a diario opté por unos requeteconservadores repsoles (les llevo algo ganado). Subirme ahora me da la impersión de haberme perdido parte de la fiesta...


----------



## donpepito (21 Dic 2009)

Chameleon.. en ZEL.. quieren llevarse un aguinaldo extra, hoy.

SOS... están vendiendo... MERR-MA ... desde media mañana... cuando explote... será un +100%


----------



## Sylar (21 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas gente!
> 
> No véis excesiva la diferencia entre contado y futuro en el Ibex (60 puntos...)? :
> 
> Saludos...



No. Es lo normal cuando quedan tres meses hasta el vencimiento.

La diferencia entre el precio de contado y el futuro es la base, y viene de los dividendos (o cupones, en futuros sobre bonos) y el coste de financiación en el tiempo que queda hasta el vencimiento. Se calcula por una formula que supone que podría haber arbitraje si hubiera discrepancias no explicadas. No tiene nada que ver con las expectativas.

¿Por qué y cómo invertir en futuros sobre índices? - 30/08/06 - 62051 - elEconomista.es


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Dic 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> No. Es lo normal cuando quedan tres meses hasta el vencimiento.
> 
> La diferencia entre el precio de contado y el futuro es la base, y viene de los dividendos (o cupones, en futuros sobre bonos) y el coste de financiación en el tiempo que queda hasta el vencimiento. Se calcula por una formula que supone que podría haber arbitraje si hubiera discrepancias no explicadas. No tiene nada que ver con las expectativas.
> 
> ¿Por qué y cómo invertir en futuros sobre índices? - 30/08/06 - 62051 - elEconomista.es



Pero estamos hablando del vencimiento 15 de enero... Por cierto, el enlace es muy bueno, nunca lo habia pensado, y lo explican de una forma muy clara... Gracias...

Saludos...


----------



## Sylar (21 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero estamos hablando del vencimiento 15 de enero...
> 
> Saludos...



ooops. Un mes entonces. ¿A cuanto está el de marzo?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Dic 2009)

Sylar dijo:


> ooops. Un mes entonces. ¿A cuanto está el de marzo?



11568 más o menos...

Saludos...


----------



## rosonero (21 Dic 2009)

Vaya manera de abrir los americanos, parece que ellos si que tienen claro lo de empezar el rally.

Edito. Pero si es que han dejado los 1120 del SP a tiro de piedra OO


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2009)

Aria probando los 1,99

el yate se hunde


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2009)

Menudo subidón del SP500


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Dic 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Aria probando los 1,99
> 
> el yate se hunde



Si se ponen a 0,90 igual compro algunas...

Va a rebotar, yo creo que en 1,75...

DPTR está calentita para intradía hoy... a ver dónde hace suelo...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Dic 2009)

Vendidos los minis largos en 11740 otros 100 poins!


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si se ponen a 0,90 igual compro algunas...
> 
> Va a rebotar, yo creo que en 1,75...
> 
> DPTR está calentita para intradía hoy... a ver dónde hace suelo...



Yo ya no veo ningún rebote

Veo infierno profundo...


----------



## donpepito (21 Dic 2009)

A partir del miercoles, recupera... yo estoy a la espera de los 1.90USD para hoy


----------



## fmc (21 Dic 2009)

1.95 :ouch:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Dic 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo ya no veo ningún rebote
> 
> Veo infierno profundo...



Un poco más de fe Pepitoria que nada más que vés guano por todas partes...::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> A partir del miercoles, recupera... yo estoy a la espera de los 1.90USD para hoy



dirás al cierre yo apuesto por que no será el mínimo ni de hoy ni de la semana...


----------



## Hagen (21 Dic 2009)

Tras el subidon de ultima hora, cierro mis largos sobre REE y abro cortos sobre acerinox.

Sigo largo en SAN (ganando) y en INDITEX (en este palmando-acumlando)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Tras el subidon de ultima hora, cierro mis largos sobre REE y abro cortos sobre acerinox.
> 
> Sigo largo en SAN (ganando) y en INDITEX (en este palmando-acumlando)



Yo no entiendo como os dío por largos en Inditex si está cerrando locales a cascoporro...

Por cierto FELICITO A MULDER por sus MTS, estuve a punto de seguirle el viernes pero me quedé fuera por poco...


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> dirás al cierre yo apuesto por que no será el mínimo ni de hoy ni de la semana...



Buenas tardes ^^!

Luca, mi Fe se pierde... y que nunca aprendo Grrrr...

Un triste saludo juass:56:

Sobre hytm:
http://www.livetradingnews.com/eyes-on-hythiam-as-health-care-bill-progresses.htm

¿Qué día se aprobaba la ley?


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Dic 2009)

Buenas,

Tengo 3 minis abiertos, en 11585, 11645 y 11675, que no pienso cerrar de momento. Dejaré correr las plusvalías que me tengo que recuperar de errores varios de la pasada semana.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Dic 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^^!
> 
> Luca, mi Fe se pierde... y que nunca aprendo Grrrr...
> 
> Un triste saludo juass:56:



Vas a tener que acumular si quieres salir de esta me temo...

Yo de momento no me arrepeinto de haber vendido... 

Por cierto, el grafo de HYTM me empieza a molar, si tienes calandras acumula cuando esté a un -4% (si llega) y te haces un +8% hoy fácil.


Según DP se aprueba el miércoles, pero pregúntale a Mulder que últimamente acierta más XD


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vas a tener que acumular si quieres salir de esta me temo...
> 
> Yo de momento no me arrepeinto de haber vendido...
> 
> Por cierto, el grafo de HYTM me empieza a molar, si tienes calandras acumula cuando esté a un -4% (si llega) y te haces un +8% hoy fácil.



No tengo eggs de acumular en los errores... lo que hay es lo que hay....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Dic 2009)

DAX y S&P sobre los fibos 50%, ahora o nunca. Euro y oro bajando...ienso:

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo no entiendo como os dío por largos en Inditex si está cerrando locales a cascoporro...
> 
> Por cierto FELICITO A MULDER por sus MTS, estuve a punto de seguirle el viernes pero me quedé fuera por poco...



Yo también los tengo ...


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2009)

Ford está fácil para hacer plusvalías sin sobresaltos


----------



## Hagen (21 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo no entiendo como os dío por largos en Inditex si está cerrando locales a cascoporro...
> 
> Por cierto FELICITO A MULDER por sus MTS, estuve a punto de seguirle el viernes pero me quedé fuera por poco...



Si es por las ventas de colonia....


----------



## Catacrack (21 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Tengo 3 minis abiertos, en 11585, 11645 y 11675, que no pienso cerrar de momento. Dejaré correr las plusvalías que me tengo que recuperar de errores varios de la pasada semana.



Tengo que copiarte las entradas porque yo abro de los gordos y vendo ganando menos que tu con los minis.


----------



## Hagen (21 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Tengo que copiarte las entradas porque yo abro de los gordos y vendo ganando menos que tu con los minis.



Eso es por el aplomo...... tienes que aprender de Don Pepito....


----------



## donpepito (21 Dic 2009)

Chattem Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Tras el subidon de ultima hora, cierro mis largos sobre REE y abro cortos sobre acerinox.
> 
> Sigo largo en SAN (ganando) y en INDITEX (en este palmando-acumlando)



En cuanto has entrado en acx?Objetivo?


----------



## Hagen (21 Dic 2009)

La compra Sanofi, chatten


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Dic 2009)

€/$ a punto de jugar con el 1.43, cuidado que estamos en resistencias muy fuertes en DAX y S&P...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (21 Dic 2009)

Si, es una empresa muy interesante para las grandes pharmas, diversifican producto... les ha salido barata.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Dic 2009)

Corto con 2 minibex en 11780


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Tengo que copiarte las entradas porque yo abro de los gordos y vendo ganando menos que tu con los minis.



Bufff... la semana pasada perdí, tuve que vender con minusvalias porque vencían.

Estaría bien si pudiera aguantar estos por lo menos una semanita, porque según pasan los días se van acortando las diferencias con el contado...


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corto con 2 minibex en 11780



Ya empezamos con los duelos entre foreros.


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2009)

Por cierto, a la vez que recomendé MTS también recomendé L'oreal que hoy gana un 3.2%, lo puse en el blog de Kujire, pero veo que pocos me hicieron caso 

Las MTS las compré a 29.90, hoy les saco 1 euro por acción y metí casi todo el capital ahí.

Por otra parte creo que está claro que el rally navideño ha dado comienzo.

edito: Aunque las EVC no van tan bien como me esperaba, ya les saco un poco, pero me sorprende que por una vez un valor español supere con mucha diferencia a los gringos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya empezamos con los duelos entre foreros.



Compra en soportes y vende en resistencias,yo a las 2 ultimas operaciones les he sacado 100 puntos o mas por mini,y los aguanto de un dia para otro como mucho.


----------



## Hagen (21 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, a la vez que recomendé MTS también recomendé L'oreal que hoy gana un 3.2%, lo puse en el blog de Kujire, pero veo que pocos me hicieron caso
> 
> Las MTS las compré a 29.90, hoy les saco 1 euro por acción y metí casi todo el capital ahí.
> 
> Por otra parte creo que está claro que el rally navideño ha dado comienzo.



Mal hecho, hay que diversificar..... Siempre SL y diversificar.... Desde el cariño


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Dic 2009)

SAN tiene una resistencia en estos dias en 11,5 a ver si se acerca mas y le meto unos cortos al botas que se me esta escapando vivo el joputa


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, a la vez que recomendé MTS también recomendé L'oreal que hoy gana un 3.2%, lo puse en el blog de Kujire, pero veo que pocos me hicieron caso
> 
> Las MTS las compré a 29.90, hoy les saco 1 euro por acción y metí casi todo el capital ahí.
> 
> ...



yo las pille a 27,82 asi que imaginate.


----------



## Hagen (21 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> SAN tiene una resistencia en estos dias en 11,5 a ver si se acerca mas y le meto unos cortos al botas que se me esta escapando vivo el joputa



hay tengo la orden de venta....desde alli se la pego la semana pasada

Yo tengo ganas de meterselos al popular


----------



## donpepito (21 Dic 2009)

Este bajón me viene fenomenal en ARIAd... estoy comprando ... esta acción es una mina... ciclos... cada 30 días. aprox.


----------



## Catacrack (21 Dic 2009)

Pecata, HL yo voy corto con 2 gordos en 11772 y 11666.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Dic 2009)

Una buena opción es entrar en 1.86$ de Ariad (si llega... :rolleye hoy.

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Una buena opción es entrar en 1.86$ de Ariad (si llega... :rolleye hoy.
> 
> Saludos...



Tenéis mucha prisa por entrar, como se recupere en EUR/USD os vais a reir...


----------



## Catacrack (21 Dic 2009)

Yo entrare en ARIA si toca 1,75-1,80 durante estas navidades y las dejare crecer junto a las de DP.

El dia 1 de Enero me entra mas cash en la cuenta de R4 y podre acumular mas ARIAs


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tenéis mucha prisa por entrar, como se recupere en EUR/USD os vais a reir...



Yo prisa no tengo ninguna... es más, no voy a comprar más... mi inversión ya la tengo hecha. 

Saludos...

PD: Yo entré con un mini-corto en 11750. No me gusta nada donde están los índices...
PD2: Perder el 1.86$ hoy en ARIAd es perder la tendencia alcista de todo el 2009...


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Mal hecho, hay que diversificar..... Siempre SL y diversificar.... Desde el cariño



Estoy diversificando, tengo una parte el dinero en una empresa de USA y la otra en MTS.

Por cierto, si estuvieras totalmente seguro de lo que va a pasar (da igual el porque, imagina que tienes información privilegiada del dueño de la empresa) ¿diversificarías?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Dic 2009)

Hoy van a dejar al ibex justo en el 11800


----------



## Hagen (21 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Estoy diversificando, tengo una parte el dinero en una empresa de USA y la otra en MTS.
> 
> Por cierto, si estuvieras totalmente seguro de lo que va a pasar (da igual el porque, imagina que tienes información privilegiada del dueño de la empresa) ¿diversificarías?



Egoistamente, meteria todo, pero ya no me fio.... que se lo digan a los familiares de Maddof


----------



## pyn (21 Dic 2009)

Intentad subir el ibex a los 12.000 entre hoy y mañana, que empiezo mis vacaciones y con ello tendré más tiempo para dedicarle tiempo al casino.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2009)

Mulder hoy un +4% de ganancia en MTS

Brindemos con jarras de cerveza virtuales

Mapfre también está cogiendo buena pinta


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mulder hoy un +4% de ganancia en MTS
> 
> Brindemos con jarras de cerveza virtuales
> 
> Mapfre también está cogiendo buena pinta



Me están dando ganas de salirme, ya es 4.07%.


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me están dando ganas de salirme, ya es 4.07%.



Parafraseandote, oh gran gurú Mulder, me atrevo a decirte: "las pérdidas hay que cortarlas rápido, pero las ganancias hay que dejarlas correr, pon un stop y deja correr las plusvalías"


----------



## donpepito (21 Dic 2009)

Eso...!!!! que los 35,00€ están al caer. XDDDDDD


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me están dando ganas de salirme, ya es 4.07%.



yo llevo un 11, 25% pero como bien dice pecata dejemosla correr...como los niños...


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> yo llevo un 11, 25% pero como bien dice pecata dejemosla correr...como los niños...



La idea era entrar y desentenderse prácticamente de ella hasta que pasen navidades, yo le llevo ahora mismo un 27% de beneficio sobre el capital invertido.

Por cierto, en subasta ha llegado a 31.20 :8:


----------



## donpepito (21 Dic 2009)

Laser Energetics, Inc. - Google Finance

Unas descarguitas.... XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Dic 2009)

Mañana a las 14:30 PIB USA y a las 16:00 venta de viviendas de segunda mano USAnas, llegarán si todo sigue igual en resitencias muy fuertes...

Saludos...

Por cierto, estamos a punto de hacer máximo anual en el S&P...


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2009)

Cuando la bolsa sube, ni rastro de Tonuel


----------



## ghkghk (21 Dic 2009)

Este año, además del rally navideño, sobre una decena de compañías adelantan el pago de dividendos para evitar la nueva fiscalidad del 2010.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Dic 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Este año, además del rally navideño, sobre una decena de compañías adelantan el pago de dividendos para evitar la nueva fiscalidad del 2010.



Puedes pasar la noticia sobre cuales son? voy a jugar al dividendo con unas cuantas entonces...


----------



## SNB4President (21 Dic 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cuando la bolsa sube, ni rastro de Tonuel



Porque Tonuel sólo llega en las ocasiones importantes, como servidor. Ya verás cuando llegue el 'guano time' del bueno.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Dic 2009)

Aqui teneis una al borde de la quiebra,solo para valientes:

Vion Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## chollero (21 Dic 2009)

Si gana en bolsa, venda antes de fin de año para pagar menos a Hacienda - Cotizalia.com


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Aqui teneis una al borde de la quiebra,solo para valientes:
> 
> Vion Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance



Estuvo a 290$ en el 2000... :


----------



## donpepito (21 Dic 2009)

Luca, te estás perdiendo un buen intradia en ARIAd, compradas 50k a 1.96 y vendidas a 2.00USD... de mi parte especial para tradeo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Dic 2009)

€/$ 1.426

Felicidades por esas plusvalías DP... Sigo diciendo que en 1.86$ sería bueno comprar (o acumular... 8

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (21 Dic 2009)

Mi intención no era la de crear pánico vendedor... voy vendiendo en las subidas y compro en las bajadas... pero conservo una buena base como buen Board director. XDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (21 Dic 2009)

Algo me dice que al cierre de hoy,,, van a subirla... lo mismo descargo algunas.


----------



## donpepito (21 Dic 2009)

HGSI, si cumple el precio -nuevo target de G-S- hoy upgrade a 40.00USD- llevaría un +8000% desde 0.50USD marzo!!!!

Vaya locura!!! inviertes 100millones Ptas... = 8.100Millones.... vaya locura!!!!!! vaya locura!!!! si alguien quiere animarse.. que vea el valor de los fondos en mffais. XDDDDDDDD


----------



## chollero (21 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Algo me dice que al cierre de hoy,,, van a subirla... lo mismo descargo algunas.



qien se lo dice? su instinto gaceril? xdd


----------



## donpepito (21 Dic 2009)

Si, el de las plusv. rápidas.


----------



## tonuel (21 Dic 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cuando la bolsa sube, ni rastro de Tonuel





SNB4President dijo:


> Porque Tonuel sólo llega en las ocasiones importantes, como servidor. Ya verás cuando llegue el 'guano time' del bueno.



:no:

Aquí estoy... 

El caso es que he estado ocupado con las compras navideñas, a dia de hoy ya sólo me falta el envoltorio... ienso:


Y si no encuentro nada mejor... envolveré los regalos con papelitos del botas... 

me saldrá la mar de barato... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Y si no encuentro nada mejor... envolveré los regalos con papelitos del botas...
> 
> me saldrá la mar de barato... :XX:




Pues a 11.40 euros por cada medio metro (siendo optimistas) no se yo....


----------



## tonuel (21 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a 11.40 euros por cada medio metro (siendo optimistas) no se yo....



:no:

me sale al mismo precio que el papel del water... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (21 Dic 2009)

Tonuel, para tu consuelo... el CEO donde tengo mi broker... no quiero que salgamos en el google... vaya que me suba las comisiones...

Comenta... que espera una corrección del -25% en iBEX.... así que ya sabes donde están tus cortos... los que buscas y nunca encuentras.. XDDDDDD


----------



## tonuel (21 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel, para tu consuelo... el CEO donde tengo mi broker... no quiero que salgamos en el google... vaya que me suba las comisiones...
> 
> Comenta... que espera una corrección del -25% en iBEX.... así que ya sabes donde están tus cortos... los que buscas y nunca encuentras.. XDDDDDD



Estará de coña... yo espero esa corrección sólo en el primer mes...








Saludos


----------



## donpepito (21 Dic 2009)

Ya sabes como se hace el dinero... el xiringo hay que tenerlo en funcionamiento al 100% ... lo de hoy con las mamachichos... estaba en la agenda... la subieron y al mismo tiempo , abrieron posis cortas.... los ingenuos que entraron... se han ido calentitos. XDDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (21 Dic 2009)

y me dio recuerdos para donpepone el de los 13k pesadilla en iBEX antes de Navidad.


----------



## tonuel (21 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya sabes como se hace el dinero... el xiringo hay que tenerlo en funcionamiento al 100% ... lo de hoy con las mamachichos... estaba en la agenda... la subieron y al mismo tiempo , abrieron posis cortas.... los ingenuos que entraron... se han ido calentitos. XDDDDDDD



Espero que el dia del juicio no te quede ni un euro en spain hamijo...








Saludos :fiufiu:


----------



## tonuel (21 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> y me dio recuerdos para donpepone el de los 13k pesadilla en iBEX antes de Navidad.



:no:


que sean 14000... :XX:



Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> :no:
> 
> 
> que sean 14000... :XX:
> ...



17000, dijo juanlu


----------



## donpepito (21 Dic 2009)

En el iBEX, solo tengo a SOS en seek and destroy... ahora que la gran mayoria de valores, están en sus resistencias, seguro que las agencias, tienen su brief "chicharrero" listo para manipular.

Solo es cuestión de timing, como diría Dr Mulder. XDDDD


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> En el iBEX, solo tengo a SOS en seek and destroy... ahora que la gran mayoria de valores, están en sus resistencias, seguro que las agencias, tienen su brief "chicharrero" listo para manipular.
> 
> Solo es cuestión de timing, como diría Dr Mulder. XDDDD



Claru 

Pero yo no me pondría corto hasta la 2a semana de enero como mínimo, no quiero decir que antes no se tuerzan las cosas (aunque no lo creo) pero en ese momento ya no habrá peligro para abrirlos.


----------



## bonoce (21 Dic 2009)

Pues yo llevo 2 meses corto en el POP y me parece que con éste si he acertado en el timing.
Que se prepare el Botas en Enero... no mercy!


----------



## Hagen (22 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel, para tu consuelo... el CEO donde tengo mi broker... no quiero que salgamos en el google... vaya que me suba las comisiones...
> 
> Comenta... que espera una corrección del -25% en iBEX.... así que ya sabes donde están tus cortos... los que buscas y nunca encuentras.. XDDDDDD



Buenas,

Esto parece que se estanca, estamos llegando a resistencias en la mayoria de los valores.

Por otra parte, el Euro/dolar Cayendo creo que se ira hasta 1,20.

Y en cuanto que quiten los estimulos..... esto se irá para abajo.

Ayer la mayoria de los valores dan señales de cortos.

Un saludo


----------



## carvil (22 Dic 2009)

Buenos dias 


Resistencia actual en el E-Mini 1.115 soporte 1105


Suerte con la loteria :Baile:


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (22 Dic 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy tenemos a las materias primas en mínimos de los últimos días, al euro también, pero las bolsas tienen una fuerza brutal y un volumen mínimo.

Esto es un rally navideño en toda regla, aunque lo que no es bolsa nos está anticipando que nos vamos a dar un castañazo de campeonato en el futuro, no creo que ese futuro sea hoy aunque mañana creo me voy a salir de todos los largos si no me saltan el stop antes.

Las correcciones las tendremos en cuanto suba el volumen.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Dic 2009)

A los buenos días y felices navidades a todos los romeos y julietas que pululan por este hilo.

Soy el único que cree que en cuanto finalice el año habrá un guano moderado en el tercio norte de la península¿? (IBEX).


----------



## tonuel (22 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> tracatín... tracatrán....







Espero que se cumplan sus predicciones de hoy... 


porque mañana vaya usted a saber... 

Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Dic 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> A los buenos días y felices navidades a todos los romeos y julietas que pululan por este hilo.
> 
> Soy el único que cree que en cuanto finalice el año habrá un guano moderado en el tercio norte de la península¿? (IBEX).



Ya veo que no. Así que sin lugar a dudas, en enero seguirá subiendo.


----------



## Mulder (22 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Espero que se cumplan sus predicciones de hoy...
> 
> 
> porque mañana vaya usted a saber...
> ...



Lo más probable es que no haya corrección hasta el lunes 28 y esa corrección podría no ser muy fuerte, hasta la segunda semana de enero dudo mucho que tengamos alguna caida de importancia.

MTS sigue dando alegrías


----------



## Mulder (22 Dic 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Ya veo que no. Así que sin lugar a dudas, en enero seguirá subiendo.



Yo si que lo pienso, ver post al respecto


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo si que lo pienso, ver post al respecto



Que no piensa usted que¿?.

Ya sabe que con la doble negación los castellanos nos hacemos la picha un lío.

En cualquiercaso aprovecho para desearte más personalmente un año 2010 lleno de plusvalías al 21%.

Biba España!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Dic 2009)

Hemos cerrado el gap en el Ibex del día 17/12 por 0,4 puntos... )

Saludos...

Buenos días... suerte con la lotería!


----------



## Mulder (22 Dic 2009)

mixtables dijo:


> Que no piensa usted que¿?.
> 
> Ya sabe que con la doble negación los castellanos nos hacemos la picha un lío.
> 
> ...



Por eso dije que miraras el post que he puesto al respecto donde doy un previsión de cuando creo que podríamos corregir en serio, te ahorrare el trabajo, no creo que tengamos g**n* hasta la 2a semana de enero.

Por cierto, el stoxx está a unos 10 puntos de sus máximos anuales, a alguno le podría salir el diamante por la culata


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

Buenos días.

No me gusta la loteria de Navidad... el otro día en la predicción semanal... horoscopera bursatil, decian buenas plusv a partir del día 21-dec.. Capricornios.... 

Así que ya saben los que abandonaron el barco, ahora que hay inundaciones (y+ que vendrán) en Hispania. XDDDDDDDD


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Dic 2009)

bonoce dijo:


> Pues yo llevo 2 meses corto en el POP y me parece que con éste si he acertado en el timing.
> Que se prepare el Botas en Enero... no mercy!




Tú si que sabes, yo llevo 2 meses largo en POP y estoy palmando 3.500€ :S


La subida de Iberdrola es por el dividendo del próximo día 30?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Dic 2009)

La zona del 11880 es un calvario para el ibex...


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

Hay que tener cuidado con T5, las agencias son muy traicioneras y han cerrado cortos.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Dic 2009)

Hasta finales de enero o principios de febrero no aparecerá guano


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

Acciona & Repsol... sus chanchus...


Sorpresa en el mundo publicitario: Repsol adjudica sus campañas a McCann, la agencia de Acciona - ElConfidencial.com


----------



## Hagen (22 Dic 2009)

He cerrado largos en el Santander, no me siento comodo en estas alturas.

otro pellizquito, para la buchaca


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

Confirmado T5... los MMs han hecho bien su trabajo...


----------



## Hagen (22 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Confirmado T5... los MMs han hecho bien su trabajo...



Telecinco 9.91 +0.31 +3.23 % 

Tiene pinta que lo subiran por encima de 10 y luego lo dejaran caer con mas fuerte, sacar doble ganancia.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Dic 2009)

T5 es la trampa perfecta. Que empapelada encubierta están haciendo.

Alguien va a comer marisquito del bueno


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Dic 2009)

Telecinco por el culo te la hinco.... por que no hay cortos en interdin si no le metia,Interdin ayer movio mucho en t5 y no tiene cortos disponibles,lo que no se es si estaran cortos o largos...


----------



## Burney (22 Dic 2009)

hola gente como estais, en principio esta tarde estaré por casa y vigilaré a ver si puede caer algún tradeo


PD: DP, no serás tú..


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


> hola gente como estais, en principio esta tarde estaré por casa y vigilaré a ver si puede caer algún tradeo



Pues date prisa, en 17min sale el dato del PIB USA... y a las 16h venta de viviendas de segundamano... 8:

Saludos...


----------



## Burney (22 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues date prisa, en 17min sale el dato del PIB USA... y a las 16h venta de viviendas de segundamano... 8:
> 
> Saludos...



Gracias LCASC

una cosa, como llevas el elliott, sabes por qué subonda andamos... yo ya me he perdido... :


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

Si hoy continuamos bajando... confirmaría la subida de final de año... muchos de los que entraron con las noticias de ASH, ya habrán vendido.


----------



## Burney (22 Dic 2009)

viendo la figura del Nasdaq lo normal sería ir hasta el 2190-2200... si se supera con claridad el 2240 podría ser un serio aviso de que el rally de navidad que pronosticaba Mulder se podría cumplir.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


> Gracias LCASC
> 
> una cosa, como llevas el elliott, sabes por qué subonda andamos... yo ya me he perdido... :



En el S&P estamos en la quinta de C de B... vamos, que cuadraría con que ya hubiésemos visto máximos y también con que hiciéramos uno nuevo... espadas en todo lo alto... lo que está claro es que aquí se decide todo...

Saludos...

PD: Por similitud de ondas, la C podría llegar hasta 115x...


----------



## Burney (22 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> En el S&P estamos en la quinta de C de B... vamos, que cuadraría con que ya hubiésemos visto máximos y también con que hiciéramos uno nuevo... espadas en todo lo alto... lo que está claro es que aquí se decide todo...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Por similitud de ondas, la C podría llegar hasta 115x...



Gracias de nuevo

el PS (precio seguro) del SP500 me da un objetivo hasta el 1120-1125, que además coincide con el 50% de fibonacci de todo el tramo de caida anterior

el que el SAN lo estén parando en 11,5x es una señal bajista, mientras no lo supere sigo pensando que le toca un tramo a la baja hasta el 10,65.

De todas formas y tras el aviso de Mulder del otro dia el lunes a primera hora cerré uno de los dos cortos que tenia.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Dic 2009)

Primero dijeron 3,5%, ahora esperaban 2,8% y al final han "subido" un 2,2% )

Hablamos del PIB USA... 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


> Gracias de nuevo
> 
> el PS (precio seguro) del SP500 me da un objetivo hasta el 1120-1125, que además coincide con el 50% de fibonacci de todo el tramo de caida anterior
> 
> ...



Yo llevo tiempo diciendo que nos pararemos en el 112x, pero como quieran llevarlo un poco más arriba, el cierre de cortos será brutal... y no me extrañaría verlo en 115x...

Saludos...


----------



## Burney (22 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo llevo tiempo diciendo que nos pararemos en el 112x, pero como quieran llevarlo un poco más arriba, el cierre de cortos será brutal... y no me extrañaría verlo en 115x...
> 
> Saludos...



has visto el gráfico del Composite que he puesto... ¿qué posiblidades le das a que rompa hacia arriba? ienso:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


> has visto el gráfico del Composite que he puesto... ¿qué posiblidades le das a que rompa hacia arriba? ienso:



El nasdaq tiene la gráfica "perfecta". Corrección ABC, (12345 - ABC - 12345), y ha cumplido con todas, apostaría porque bajará... y mucho

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (22 Dic 2009)

A las buenas tardes!



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo llevo tiempo diciendo que nos pararemos en el 112x, pero como quieran llevarlo un poco más arriba, el cierre de cortos será brutal... y no me extrañaría verlo en 115x...
> 
> Saludos...



Yo creo que el S&P llegará como mínimo a 1144, lo doy por casi seguro y creo que rebotará ahí. Habrán rebotes en el 1126, pero tal vez será otra resistencia que costará pasar hasta el último tramo que digo.


----------



## Mulder (22 Dic 2009)

Hoy es un buen momento para entrar en MTS los que no pudieron hacerlo ayer, mañana volverá a subir fuerte.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Dic 2009)

Hoy hasta ARIA sube, que cosas


----------



## Mulder (22 Dic 2009)

Mucho ojo con el Stoxx, está a punto de superar máximos anuales, le quedan 5 puntos solo.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Mucho ojo con el Stoxx, está a punto de superar máximos anuales, le quedan 5 puntos solo.



Nosotros tenemos a nuestro lider alcista, el anti-tonuel 

¡¡Saquen a Pepon!!


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Dic 2009)

Buenas tardes,

Sigo larga, aprovechando el rally navideño. Esperemos que no nos fastidie el dato de las 16:00...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Dic 2009)

Corto en san en 11,50


----------



## tonuel (22 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corto en san en 11,50



not yet... not yet... 



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> not yet... not yet...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



El botas esta chungo,tenia previsto meterle mas arriba pero no sube mas el cabron,si sube le meto otro cargador.


----------



## Mulder (22 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El botas esta chungo,tenia previsto meterle mas arriba pero no sube mas el cabron,si sube le meto otro cargador.



Yo de ti no lo haría, forastero!


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Dic 2009)

*VENTAS DE VIVIENDAS DE SEGUNDA MANO de noviembre: +7,4% *
Mucho mejor de lo esperado
Dato previo: 6,10. Previsión: 6,25

¡Que empiece la fiesta!


----------



## Mulder (22 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> *VENTAS DE VIVIENDAS DE SEGUNDA MANO de noviembre: +7,4% *
> Mucho mejor de lo esperado
> Dato previo: 6,10. Previsión: 6,25
> 
> ¡Que empiece la fiesta!



Si, pero Richmond Fed: Empeora de -7 a -9


----------



## Mulder (22 Dic 2009)

El Stoxx ha hecho al final máximo anual por un solo punto pero se ha vuelto a ir abajo por los datos, ha sido visto y no visto.


----------



## Burney (22 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El botas esta chungo,tenia previsto meterle mas arriba pero no sube mas el cabron,si sube le meto otro cargador.



yo también tengo ganas de meterle una andanada de cortos al SAN...

pero el jodio de Mulder me tiene acojonao con lo del rally de Navidad...  y como últimamente las rasca todas...


----------



## tonuel (22 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> *VENTAS DE VIVIENDAS DE SEGUNDA MANO de noviembre: +7,4% *
> Mucho mejor de lo esperado
> Dato previo: 6,10. Previsión: 6,25
> 
> ¡Que empiece la fiesta!



Ventas de viviendas de segunda mano de noviembre en EEUU, suben 7,4 %, cuando se esperaba +2,9%, hasta la tasa anualizada de 6,54 millones de unidades, cuando se esperaba 6,25 millones. En interanual ojo, +44,1 % de subida, nuevó récord. Esta es la tasa anualizada mejor desde febrero de 2007. 

*Precio medio 172.600 dólares, un -4,3 % en interanual*. Es la bajada más moderada desde noviembre de 2007. 
Muy buen dato para la economía, muy bueno para bolsas, y muy malo para bonos.


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Dic 2009)

El ibex no va a pasar del 11900 tan facilmente...si es que pasa...


----------



## Catacrack (22 Dic 2009)

Pecata en este momento tengo 3 cortos abiertos asi que nada de fiesta.


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

Pues... se lo están pensando, demasiado..................


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Dic 2009)

Precios de vivienda de octubre según el regulador de EEUU +0,6 %, -1,9% en interanual. Muy buen dato para la economía, bueno para bolsas y malo para bonos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Dic 2009)

Burney dijo:


> yo también tengo ganas de meterle una andanada de cortos al SAN...
> 
> pero el jodio de Mulder me tiene acojonao con lo del rally de Navidad...  y como últimamente las rasca todas...



Tu hazle caso a mulder...


----------



## Catacrack (22 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El ibex no va a pasar del 11900 tan facilmente...si es que pasa...



Cada vez que hablas sube el pan.


----------



## rosonero (22 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy es un buen momento para entrar en MTS los que no pudieron hacerlo ayer, mañana volverá a subir fuerte.



Pero bueno, esto qué es !!!!!!!!!!! El post es de las 15:19 y a las 15:32 MTS sale disparada hacia arriba 20 céntimos :8::8:

Mulder, voy a investigar como poner en seguimiento tus posts :


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Cada vez que hablas sube el pan.



Catacrack, espero que cerraras esos cortos...


----------



## tonuel (22 Dic 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Pero bueno, esto qué es !!!!!!!!!!! El post es de las 15:19 y a las 15:32 MTS sale disparada hacia arriba 20 céntimos :8::8:
> 
> Mulder, voy a investigar como poner en seguimiento tus posts :




En MTS juega con información privilegiada...

habrá que denunciarlo a la CNMV... ienso:


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Dic 2009)

Me acaban de violar los 2 minis cortos que abri ayer,mantengo cortos en san


----------



## Mulder (22 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> En MTS juega con información privilegiada...
> 
> habrá que denunciarlo a la CNMV... ienso:



Realmente trabajo para un gran broker que hace MM en el Ibex, pero por favor, no se lo diga a nadie 8:


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

Vamos señores un intradia en ARIAd... a 1.95USD y venta en 2.03USD...


----------



## ghkghk (22 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Vamos señores un intradia en ARIAd... a 1.95USD y venta en 2.03USD...



Le sacas más pasta a Ariad que el presidente...


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

Hay que hacer dinero, mientras nos vamos al cielo... la están sujetando...


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

He vendido 20k a 2.01 y he vuelto a comprarlas a 1.99USD... hoy subimos.


----------



## Catacrack (22 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Catacrack, espero que cerraras esos cortos...



Los voy coleccionando hasta que llegue el guano. Me estan dejando la cuenta como la de tonuel.


----------



## Burney (22 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Los voy coleccionando hasta que llegue el guano. Me estan dejando la cuenta como la de tonuel.



eso es ser previsor... no vaya a ser que acaben... 

yo les tengo ganas también, lo que no tengo es huevos para coleccionar más 

además, ya tengo 1 pillado del viernes pasado y me están dando bien :56: (y suerte que cerré el otro el lunes que si no... :fiufiu: )


----------



## Claca (22 Dic 2009)

Me paso para saludar al personal. Vamos a ver:

El ibex en los 11.900, Don Pepito machacando las gacelas en Aria, Pecata forrándose con sus largos, Mulder clavándola casi al tick y HL palmando pasta con sus cortos. Todo en orden entonces, puedo volver a comer turrón y a zampar polvorones como un cerdo, que esta película ya la he visto 

PD: En serio Hannibal, aunque sé que en un futuro próximo te forrarás con los cortos, modera un poco el ansia, que estas escaramuzas tuyas con los minis me están doliendo hasta a mí.


----------



## tonuel (22 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Los voy coleccionando hasta que llegue el guano. Me estan dejando la cuenta como la de tonuel.




Lo que estoy limpiando son las cuentas españolas... ustedes deberian hacer lo mismo... :fiufiu:



España Nivel Defcon ¿?



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

Pues si, en ARIAd, están vendiendo todos los días, sin querer derrumbar la cotización... o aparentar que están saliendo.

Todavía no conocemos quien vendió los 1.8M accs a 2.00USD del viernes.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Dic 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Me paso para saludar al personal. Vamos a ver:
> 
> El ibex en los 11.900, Don Pepito machacando las gacelas en Aria, Pecata forrándose con sus largos, Mulder clavándola casi al tick y HL palmando pasta con sus cortos. Todo en orden entonces, puedo volver a comer turrón y a zampar polvorones como un cerdo, que esta película ya la he visto
> 
> PD: En serio Hannibal, aunque sé que en un futuro próximo te forrarás con los cortos, modera un poco el ansia, que estas escaramuzas tuyas con los minis me están doliendo hasta a mí.



De las 3 ultimas operaciones con contratos minis:
1 con 6 minis largos +105 puntos
1 con 4 minis largos +125 puntos
1 con 2 minis cortos - 100 puntos esta la cerre hace un rato

El saldo es positivo.

:baba:

Eso si con los cortos siempre palmo


----------



## Claca (22 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Los voy coleccionando hasta que llegue el guano. Me estan dejando la cuenta como la de tonuel.



Yo soy guanista hasta el tuétano, pero cuando no es el momento, no es el momento, así de sencillo. Luego pasa que cierras los cortos justo en el punto de inflexión y te pierdes gran parte de las bajadas por miedo a que te vuelvan a violar el culo con subidas, o lo que es peor, entras justo en un punto de rebote y ya se te queda la cara así :8:

Si creéis en el Gran Guano lo mejor es esperar fuera, entrar con stop clarísimo, o cargar cortos light sobre los 11.900-12.100 en plan estratégico, que es el rango alto del lateral y a ver lo que pasa.

A mí es que se me da fatal aguantar una posición con pérdidas... pero vaya, aquí cada cual con su estrategia 



Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> De las 3 ultimas operaciones con contratos minis:
> 1 con 6 minis largos +105 puntos
> 1 con 4 minis largos +125 puntos
> 1 con 2 minis cortos - 100 puntos esta la cerre hace un rato
> ...



Me alegra mucho leer eso  

Y siento un pelín de envidia al ver que puedes abrir hasta seis minis como si nada. Qué triste ser pobre.


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

Mejor esperar que cambie la tendencia,,,, ir en contra, no es recomendable.. TONUEL october, dixit. XDDDDDD


----------



## Burney (22 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Pues si, en ARIAd, están vendiendo todos los días, sin querer derrumbar la cotización... o aparentar que están saliendo.
> 
> Todavía no conocemos quien vendió los 1.8M accs a 2.00USD del viernes.



DP, has mirado si los cortos han subido ultimamente... aunque técnicamente está bastante feo la verdad es que en los dias que suben los indices le tienen puesto el pie encima


----------



## carvil (22 Dic 2009)

Buenas tardes 


US$ 78.725



Salu2


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

No lo he mirado, quizás alguien no quiere tener plusv de cara al 2009.... 11 días en rojo es un TRISTE record!!!


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

A lo mejor entro en DRYSHIP... tiene pinta de rebotar, hoy.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Dic 2009)

El Dolar se esta follando vivo al euro.... todo esto es muy raro.


----------



## Burney (22 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No lo he mirado, quizás alguien no quiere tener plusv de cara al 2009.... 11 días en rojo es un TRISTE record!!!



o quizás alguien con muchos cortos quiere un cierre lo más abajo posible para tener el mayor número de plusv para cerrar el año...


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

Fuera de DRYS en 5.93USD .. entrada en 5.90USD .... unos cuantos euros para gastos.


----------



## Catacrack (22 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Fuera de DRYS en 5.93USD .. entrada en 5.90USD .... unos cuantos euros para gastos.



Te estas volviendo un centimero cuando antes proclamabas que el gran cash se hacia en periodos de 2-3 meses.

Si no fuera porque eres cliente VIP apenas cubririas comisiones. ¿A partir de cuanto capital puedo tutear a los de R4?

Thx!


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

Ejm, ejm. para entrar en DRYS tienes que comprar 20 a 30k acciones... ahora no me quedaría largo, solo en ARIAd...

En Drys... vuelan las acciones, no como en otras que tienes q rezar para que alguien las compre... por eso DRYS es una máquina de hacer dinero para los traders... nunca mantiene las subidas...


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

FERROVIAL, con 10k acciones del viernes a 7.57€ le sacas unos 4000,00€ en dos días... ya lo comente el viernes por la mañana. XDDD


----------



## ddddd (22 Dic 2009)

Buenas tardes.

¿Cómo veriaís una entrada en CXM a 0,51?

Parece por ahora un soporte fotísimo y la idea sería intradear con ella.

Saludos.


----------



## Sleepwalk (22 Dic 2009)

*Aviso para navegantes*

*Aviso para navegantes*

UN IBEX OVARÍCO Y ELÍPTICO. LOS AUGURIOS NOS SON, PRECISAMENTE BUENOS. ESO DICEN MIS GRÁFICOS

*Maxglo/Analista Técnico de Maxglo Opinión *
Aquellos que hayan seguido mis análisis por diferentes webs estos meses atrás, habrán podido leer que proponía un suelo de mercado para el mes de Marzo de 2009 y que, posteriormente, el movimiento alcista haría un techo por el mes de Noviembre de 2009. El primer punto de suelo se realizó con éxito y, el segundo, es posible que se haya cumplido: el Ibex35 ha hecho máximos en Noviembre de 2009 y todavía no ha podido superarlos; el resto de los mercados, más o menos tampoco. Hoy les traigo dos gráficos del Ibex35. En el primero, les muestro una figura, a la que le di el nombre de “ovárica” por su parecido a los órganos reproductores femeninos. Descubrí esta figura hace unos años cuando el mercado estaba inmerso en una burbuja alcista y pensaba que era alcista pero, resultó ser el aviso de una formación de techo para los siguientes meses. Todos los activos financieros en los que la localicé hicieron techo y fue para mí una gran experiencia y enseñanza ya que a partir de ese momento, apliqué absoluta disciplina a mi método y no a los rumores o comentarios fuertemente alcistas que me tenían “poseído”. 

Les pinto en el gráfico un Canal Ascendente –en líneas rojas discontinuas- que si es perforado, a la baja, activaría el movimiento bajista con las proyecciones, en rangos, que les muestro, vigilen la zona de los 10.340-10.360 para los siguientes 2 ó 3 días. 







En el segundo gráfico apliqué –gracias a que, mi amigo Jhosan, al observar mi figura ovárica, recordó unas figuras del análisis moderno sobre aplicación de arcos- unas elipses a la pauta de precios del último tramo alcista que ha desarrollado el Ibex35. 







Estas elipses me informan que hacia Marzo de 2010, el Ibex35 cotizará sobre los 9.200 puntos. He marcado los posibles movimientos con líneas discontinuas rojas. Haremos un seguimiento a esta figura para ver si se cumplen las predicciones. 

Algunos recordarán que cuando hablaba sobre la posibilidad de que el techo se produjera en Noviembre de 2009, también podría alargarse hacia Marzo de 2010, por diferentes motivos. Marzo de 2010 puede ser decisivo de si el mercado entra en un prolongado y fuerte movimiento bajista o es el comentado movimiento de salida de la crisis en W. En Marzo tendremos noticias importantes: primeros resultados trimestrales que nos dirán si los brotes verdes, han sido sólo eso, brotes o algo más, posible subida de tipos, etc. 

El Dow Jones me informa que volverá a cotizar por los 10.450 puntos, quizá algunos puntos más, pero para el día 22-23, tengamos cuidado si pierde la zona de los 10.250-10.235 zonales, esto coincidiría con lo comentado del Ibex35. 

Quisiera aprovechar el momento para felicitarles estas fiestas navideñas y desearles los mejores parabienes para el 2010 a través de mi tarjeta postal. 

La Carta de la Bolsa


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

CXM... es un plomo... yo estoy pillado y la tengo aparcada...


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

Están subiendo el precio artificialmente en ARIAd, para soltar +arriba... han soltado a 2.03 +150k


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

Athersys, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Dic 2009)

Calentamiento global

EXXI 2.08 +0.16 (8.33%)

edito: +10,11%

edit2: +12%


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

Repros Therapeutics Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

Dilución... a 1.87USD

Poniard Pharmaceuticals Announces $6.5 Million Financing - Press Releases: PR Newswire - SunHerald.com


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dilución... a 1.87USD
> 
> Poniard Pharmaceuticals Announces $6.5 Million Financing - Press Releases: PR Newswire - SunHerald.com



Ufff no nombres mucho esa palabra que me acojono... ::

¿Qué día más tranquilo, no? Poco rango de movimiento.

Luca ¿Andas vivo? Con las Hytm, bien porque suben, pero mal porque es con bajo volumen, umm...

Esperaremos a principio de año para ver por donde andan los tiros de verdad...

Un saludo

DP! Tan poco es tan bestial la dilución, son 3.5 millones de accs, sobre casi 35 millones. No es al estilo Aria... y encima tan poco tiene tanto descuento


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

Wataru... te parece poco el descuento ... el 13 de noviembre estaban a 7.58USD !!!!

y lo de ARIAd... es una propuesta... nada de venderlas directamente, primero hay que aprobar la ampliación.

Como están las cosas en ARIAd,,,, tienen que tumbarla a menos de 1.00USD para luego pegar el mega subidón... es lo normal en las acciones BIOs... HGSI, etc.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... te parece poco el descuento ... el 13 de noviembre estaban a 7.58USD !!!!
> 
> y lo de ARIAd... es una propuesta... nada de venderlas directamente, primero hay que aprobar la ampliación.
> 
> Como están las cosas en ARIAd,,,, tienen que tumbarla a menos de 1.00USD para luego pegar el mega subidón... es lo normal en las acciones BIOs... HGSI, etc.



? No me jodas que crees que llegaremos a esos niveles...

Si, se que es una propuesta... pero acojona el número.

Sobre Noviembre a 7$ pfff recordaba los 2$ porque habíais hablado de ella... Si que ha bajado jur jur.


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

Si hay wano del bueno... nos arrastrarán, tenlo por seguro... hay que "suprimir" el interés por ARIAd... y cuando menos te lo esperes... comenzarán a calentarla.

Todavía no me fio de estas semanas del 2009, quizás rebote... pero veo muchas ventas.


----------



## Ross the Boss (22 Dic 2009)

Hay ampliacion de Ariad en ENERO? algun alma caritativa que me lo aclare..


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

Una votación en la junta extraordinaria para disponer de 100Millones de accs.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Dic 2009)

Ross the Boss dijo:


> Hay ampliacion de Ariad en ENERO? algun alma caritativa que me lo aclare..



En Enero lo que buscan (el día 20) es el permiso para poder emitirlas cuando quieran... pero son un huevo de ellas...

Mi esperanza es que la calienten con vistas al 10 de Enero para la conferencia de JPM... y ahí ya poner un stop mental o lo que sea... pero eso de que baje a 1 dolar... pfff tiemblo.

Un saludo

¿Tu también estas con R4? Ummm...


----------



## Ross the Boss (22 Dic 2009)

Gracias a ambos, no estaba al tanto..a valoracion actual son 200 MS, para que pueden querer tal cantidad de pasta?..
Por ultimo wataru, si estoy en R4
saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

No hacen nada +que poner orden de venta, cuando estamos subiendo 2.03USD ahora +50k a la venta.


----------



## Ross the Boss (22 Dic 2009)

Gracias a ambos, no estaba al tanto..a valoracion actual son 200 MS, para que pueden querer tal cantidad de pasta?..
Por ultimo wataru, si estoy en R4
saludos


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

Del CEO puedes esperar cualquier cosa... pero no me ha gustado nada... el abandono de varios fondos... seguro que la esperan a menor precio del pagado.

En cuanto haya algo seguro, volverán a tumbarla, para acumular barato... es lo malo de anticipar acontecimientos.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No hacen nada +que poner orden de venta, cuando estamos subiendo 2.03USD ahora +50k a la venta.



En 2.03-.04-.05 hay un egg de accs a la venta... malo malo...

Lo de R4 es porque se habían comprado muchas acciones de Aria con este broker.

Un saludo

Si, están con mucho cuidado para no tirarla... demasiado.


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

Ya tienes el mangoneo que te hablaba... nunca falla. XDDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

De las que les gusta a Mulder:

Pulte Homes, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

En 8' apenas se están moviendo las acciones,3.000accs... hay que darle un arreón pá abajo.... me temo. ; [


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

Wataru... tenemos la experiencia de los MMs del NASDAQ... ya mismo la aplicamos en el iBEX... ya mismo,... ya mismo .... ya mismo!!!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... tenemos la experiencia de los MMs del NASDAQ... ya mismo la aplicamos en el iBEX... ya mismo,... ya mismo .... ya mismo!!!!!



Para mi está siendo una experiencia Gore... solo veo sangre y la mayor parte es mía juuass.

Que cabrones, no paran de sacar acciones... ufff que mal rollooo


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

ARIAd es puro tradeo... hasta mediados de enero... si hay buenas noticias, harán lo imposible por acumular a bajo precio.


----------



## ddddd (22 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... tenemos la experiencia de los MMs del NASDAQ... ya mismo la aplicamos en el iBEX... ya mismo,... ya mismo .... ya mismo!!!!!



¿Hablamos tal vez de SOS? :rolleye:

Yo la estoy esperando en el entorno de 1,60. Me da miedo aguantar hasta los 1,50 y que se me escape como ya pasó con otras. Lo que está claro es que el precio es realmente apetitoso.

O quiebra o nos da un alegrón a los que entremos próximamente y debido a sus importantes activos no creo que vaya a darse la primera opción.

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

SOS... tiene cada día, nuevos supuestos pretendientes... hay que acumular en ciertos niveles... en CODERE, le saqué un 18% ... antes de irse a los 6.xx€ ... pero una perdida de tiempo y dinero... hay que vender al momento... de lo contrario... te quedas para la eternidad allí.


----------



## ddddd (22 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> SOS... tiene cada día, nuevos supuestos pretendientes... hay que acumular en ciertos niveles... en CODERE, le saqué un 18% ... antes de irse a los 6.xx€ ... pero una perdida de tiempo y dinero... hay que vender al momento... de lo contrario... te quedas para la eternidad allí.



La cuestión en SOS es confiar en que alguien entre en la compañía para poder sanearla o al menos lo parezca. Imagino que podría subir fuertemente en muy pocas sesiones, otra cosa sería si salirse entonces o bien esperar a que consolide el nuevo escenario y pueda seguir escalando posiciones.

En ese aspecto creo que me decantaría en asegurar plusvalías.

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

Tiene una deuda tremenda... aparte de 2xx millones de dudosa recuperación... los hermanos xunguitos... ya sabes....


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

ARIAd tiene todas las de cerrar en plano... hoy han soltado mushoooo papel sin bajarla... que maestros!!!!


----------



## ddddd (22 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Tiene una deuda tremenda... aparte de 2xx millones de dudosa recuperación... los hermanos xunguitos... ya sabes....



Está claro que gracias a los hermanísimos Salazar la situación de la compañía es peligrosa, pero confío en que pueda salir adelante, o, al menos, de motivos durante un tiempo para una especulación bursátil que nos pueda deparar notables beneficios.

Saludos.


----------



## Hagen (22 Dic 2009)

Pues a parte de vuesto tradeo, el euro se va por el agujero....

EUR/USD 14250.5 14251.5 21:45 

Esto no coincide con unos mercados alcistas


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

Solo hay un nombre.. cuando la acción negocia +3M cada día y no sube, encima con días verdecitos.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Pues a parte de vuesto tradeo, el euro se va por el agujero....
> 
> EUR/USD 14250.5 14251.5 21:45
> 
> Esto no coincide con unos mercados alcistas



dale unas semanas para que los MMs se sienten al tablero


----------



## Mulder (22 Dic 2009)

A las buenas noches!

Las EVC me dan plusvalías pero son aburridísimas, arrancan fuerte, se pasan toda la sesión en lateral bajista y en el último momento se dan el subidón:

Entravision Communication - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (22 Dic 2009)

R.I.P

Vion Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## bonoce (22 Dic 2009)

*Avii*

DP, qué me dices de esta:
AVI BioPharma, Inc. - Google Finance

+8% y con pinta de seguir:vomito:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Dic 2009)

Esta tarde en el coche escuche en intereconomia y me sorprendio un analisto por que usaba un programa llamado finanfor en el que indica puntos de entrada,stops loss cada dia,puntos de entradas para cortos... :baba: me parece interesante y me gustaria saber si alguien lo usa,se puede descargar aqui Programa FinanFor
Mañana lo instalare y lo probare a ver que tal 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Dic 2009)

ya queda menos para los 12000


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Dic 2009)

Si Jobbs palma estaría bien para cortos.

Es que una vez un señor mayor me dijo que le tenía pavor a los homenajes.

Steve Jobs nombrado CEO del año | Microsiervos (MundoReal?)


----------



## Hagen (23 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Esta tarde en el coche escuche en intereconomia y me sorprendio un analisto por que usaba un programa llamado finanfor en el que indica puntos de entrada,stops loss cada dia,puntos de entradas para cortos... :baba: me parece interesante y me gustaria saber si alguien lo usa,se puede descargar aqui Programa FinanFor
> Mañana lo instalare y lo probare a ver que tal 8:



Si es un tal Jauma Germa, vi el sistema ya hace tiempo, y que decir, si fuese tan bueno, no estaria a disposicion gaceril.


----------



## carvil (23 Dic 2009)

Buenos dias 


Resistencia en el E-Mini S&P 500 1.119 soporte1.110.


Continúa la divergencia E-Mini US$ 8:


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (23 Dic 2009)

A los buenos días!

Tengo algún indicio de que el rally terminará, temporal o definitivamente, esta misma semana. Mucho cuidado porque mañana no abre la bolsa (al menos la española, las otras si abren en horario reducido) y *no* recomiendo quedarse abierto en el mercado (al menos con largos) hasta el día 28.

Los excesos de esta semana es muy probable que se corrijan un poco la que viene, que además será muy corta, solo tres días de trading, para la primera semana de enero sería adecuado volver a entrar al mercado con largos, de todas formas no creo que la corrección sea demasiado fuerte, solo un balanceo del exceso de subida rápida.

edito: el dia 28 podríamos tener aun gap al alza, pero a partir de ahí podríamos bajar, no creo que el riesgo sea razonable.


----------



## tonuel (23 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Esta tarde en el coche escuche en intereconomia y me sorprendio un analisto por que usaba un programa llamado finanfor en el que indica puntos de entrada,stops loss cada dia,puntos de entradas para cortos... :baba: me parece interesante y me gustaria saber si alguien lo usa,se puede descargar aqui Programa FinanFor
> Mañana lo instalare y lo probare a ver que tal 8:




Sólo acierta si hay tendencia clara, alcista o bajista... ahora para lo único que vale es para palmar pasta... 




Hagen dijo:


> Si es un tal Jaume Germà, vi el sistema ya hace tiempo, y que decir, si fuese tan bueno, no estaria a disposición gaceril.




Hombre, es un sistema como cualquier otro..., a mi lo de echar las cartas me va mejor...








Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Tengo algún indicio de que el rally terminará, temporal o definitivamente, esta misma semana. Mucho cuidado porque mañana no abre la bolsa (al menos la española, las otras si abren en horario reducido) y *no* recomiendo quedarse abierto en el mercado (al menos con largos) hasta el día 28.
> 
> Los excesos de esta semana es muy probable que se corrijan un poco la que viene, que además será muy corta, solo tres días de trading, para la primera semana de enero sería adecuado volver a entrar al mercado con largos, de todas formas no creo que la corrección sea demasiado fuerte, solo un balanceo del exceso de subida rápida.



¿Mañana no abren los mercados en España?, ¿en USA sí, creo?, por lo menos se publican datos, es el día de Navidad cuando no abre USA.

ED: vale, confirmado, 24 y 25 cerrado en España y 24 medía sesión en USA.


----------



## Catacrack (23 Dic 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Yo soy guanista hasta el tuétano, pero cuando no es el momento, no es el momento, así de sencillo. Luego pasa que cierras los cortos justo en el punto de inflexión y te pierdes gran parte de las bajadas por miedo a que te vuelvan a violar el culo con subidas, o lo que es peor, entras justo en un punto de rebote y ya se te queda la cara así :8:
> 
> Si creéis en el Gran Guano lo mejor es esperar fuera, entrar con stop clarísimo, o cargar cortos light sobre los 11.900-12.100 en plan estratégico, que es el rango alto del lateral y a ver lo que pasa.
> 
> A mí es que se me da fatal aguantar una posición con pérdidas... pero vaya, aquí cada cual con su estrategia



Acabo de vender otro a 11935, llevo 4 de los gordos. Solo necesito que llegue tonuel y empieze a certificar. Si veo que la cosa se pone chunga apago la pantalla y nos vemos en Marzo.


----------



## fmc (23 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Acabo de vender otro a 11935, llevo 4 de los gordos. Solo necesito que llegue tonuel y empieze a certificar. Si veo que la cosa se pone chunga apago la pantalla y nos vemos en Marzo.



Ya veremos si no te certifica a tí :ouch:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Dic 2009)

Buenos días.

Estoy mirando el Ibex, y me voy a quedar así, mirando XD está un poco chungo el percal, mejor me espero a Enero a ver que pasa...

Respecto al Nasdaq, estoy sigiendo ARIA y GTXI, HYTM parece que va bien, visto lo de HGSI si HYTM le salen contratos gordos igual el analisto que comentó los 20 USD para finales 2010 lo dice por algo...

Venga que nos vamos a forrar... XD....


----------



## Catacrack (23 Dic 2009)

HYTM me tiene aburrido, ni sube para vender, ni baja para acumular. Si esta tarde das valores de entrada y salida empiezo a tradearlas como DP con Aria que el dinero hay que moverlo.


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Estoy mirando el Ibex, y me voy a quedar así, mirando XD está un poco chungo el percal, mejor me espero a Enero a ver que pasa...
> 
> ...



Buenos días

De Aria yo que tu me olvidaba... se está poniendo jodida la cosa. Ayer las ventas eran enormes, no se si será para cuadrar el año (mi esperanza...) o que se yo.

Las Alcohólicas, están afianzando la zona de los .40. Bien, digo yo que algún día de estos nos soltaran alguna noticia... a lo mejor por contrato tienen que esperar que se apruebe la ley (que se supone que es hoy ¿no?), de todas formas Enero va a ser un mes interesante.

Un saludo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Dic 2009)

Me Aalto el stop en los cortos del San en 11,57 palmo 7 centimos mas comisiones,me da que se van a ventilar la resistencia de los 1125 mas pronto que tarde


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Dic 2009)

Creo que Mulder dijo ayer que trabajaba en un sitio interesante, se te puede pasar el CV?

Qué perfil buscan?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> HYTM me tiene aburrido, ni sube para vender, ni baja para acumular. Si esta tarde das valores de entrada y salida empiezo a tradearlas como DP con Aria que el dinero hay que moverlo.



Es muy fácil sacar un +4 día a día... mira los soportes a 5 días.


----------



## Hagen (23 Dic 2009)

Abiertos cortos en Popular.....

pocos, por si sigue subiendo.


----------



## Mulder (23 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Creo que Mulder dijo ayer que trabajaba en un sitio interesante, se te puede pasar el CV?
> 
> Qué perfil buscan?





Necesitamos expertos astrólogos que con predicciones natales nos hagan un completo cuadro de como va a ser el timing del día y los momentos exactos de giro así como la longitud de las tendencias de cualquier índice, valor o materia prima.

También necesitamos expertos estadísticos y en análisis técnico de mercados que se sepan todas las palabras de Gann al dedillo, novelas incluidas.

Si ud. cree que se ajusta al perfil, quizás podríamos contratarle.

(musica de El equipo-A)


----------



## rosonero (23 Dic 2009)

Buenos días !!!

Estaba yo pensando que con la nueva fiscalidad a partir de 2010 y después de este minirally que nos va a dejar en máximos, el 30 de diciembre puede ser un día de ventas más o menos masivas con su consecuente guano, no?


----------



## pyn (23 Dic 2009)

¿Qué quieres decir con eso de la nueva fiscalidad de 2010?

Buenos días a todos.


----------



## aksarben (23 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Qué quieres decir con eso de la nueva fiscalidad de 2010?
> 
> Buenos días a todos.



Van a cascar un 19-21% a los beneficios, en vez de el 18% actual.


----------



## pyn (23 Dic 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> Van a cascar un 19-21% a los beneficios, en vez de el 18% actual.



Ah vale, entonces no me preocupo, no tengo beneficios :


----------



## Hagen (23 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Necesitamos expertos astrólogos que con predicciones natales nos hagan un completo cuadro de como va a ser el timing del día y los momentos exactos de giro así como la longitud de las tendencias de cualquier índice, valor o materia prima.
> 
> También necesitamos expertos estadísticos y en análisis técnico de mercados que se sepan todas las palabras de Gann al dedillo, novelas incluidas.
> 
> ...



Soy experto en el tarot, la quiromancia y las uñas esculpidas!!!!!


----------



## fmc (23 Dic 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> Van a cascar un 19-21% a los beneficios, en vez de el 18% actual.



Una pregunta. Los primeros 1500 exentos... ¿son para dividendos, acciones, ambos por separado o la suma de ambos? :

Eso queda igual ¿no?


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Dic 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> Van a cascar un 19-21% a los beneficios, en vez de el 18% actual.



Los primeros 6.000 al 19%, desde ahí al 21%. Back to 80's


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Dic 2009)

Buenos días,

El asesoramiento de Mulder sobre MTS sigue dando dinero :baba:

¿Qué os parece la subida de Iberdrola? Hoy se está negociando más incluso que Telefónica. Estoy largo desde 6.32 y no sé si hincar el diente a las plusvalías ya ienso:


----------



## aksarben (23 Dic 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Una pregunta. Los primeros 1500 exentos... ¿son para dividendos, acciones, ambos por separado o la suma de ambos? :
> 
> Eso queda igual ¿no?



Siempre he pensado que los primeros 1500 son sólo para dividendos. Pero claro, nunca he tenido el problema de sobrepasarlos .


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Necesitamos expertos astrólogos que con predicciones natales nos hagan un completo cuadro de como va a ser el timing del día y los momentos exactos de giro así como la longitud de las tendencias de cualquier índice, valor o materia prima.
> 
> También necesitamos expertos estadísticos y en análisis técnico de mercados que se sepan todas las palabras de Gann al dedillo, novelas incluidas.
> 
> ...



Yo controlo más fundamentales, pero vamos, para el técnico puedo ser analista suyo un tiempo señor Mulder XD


----------



## aksarben (23 Dic 2009)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Los primeros 6.000 al 19%, desde ahí al 21%. Back to 80's



Esta gente sólo sabe aplicar las mismas recetas fallidas una y otra vez...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Dic 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> Siempre he pensado que los primeros 1500 son sólo para dividendos. Pero claro, nunca he tenido el problema de sobrepasarlos .



Sólo para dividendos que he tenido mamoneo con Hacienda en esta declaración


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Dic 2009)

Repsol va a ser una muy buena para enero


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Dic 2009)

Vaya tela,me arrepiento de cerrar el corto al san.... :: a ver si sube y le meto otra vez...
La que veo muy fuerte es grifols,a ver si llega a 13 y suelto las que tengo desde hace tiempo.


----------



## fmc (23 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vaya tela,me arrepiento de cerrar el corto al san.... :: a ver si sube y le meto otra vez...
> La que veo muy fuerte es grifols,a ver si llega a 13 y suelto las que tengo desde hace tiempo.



+1, que llevo meses con ellas.... vaya coñazo de acción.... ¿crees que cuando empiece el guano puede aguantar bien o se irá con el resto para abajo?

Respecto al SAN, he observado que hay una diferencia entre los futuros de marzo y el contado de más de 1%, cuando el IBEX o el BBVA por ejemplo, andan sobre el 0.5% ¿crees que pueda tener más presión bajista? :


----------



## ghkghk (23 Dic 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Repsol va a ser una muy buena para enero




Cuenta, cuenta... Tengo un par de milloncejos (pesetas) y estaba pensando en salirme tras una pequeña subida más cobro de dividendos.


----------



## donpepito (23 Dic 2009)

Buenos días.

Ahora se trata de buscar ciertos valores donde poder subirlos para sacar plusv por la vía rápida, GRIFOLS es una buena candidata.

Recordad... si Don Emilio, vendió sus acciones en el 2009...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Ahora se trata de buscar ciertos valores donde poder subirlos para sacar plusv por la vía rápida, GRIFOLS es una buena candidata.
> 
> Recordad... si Don Emilio, vendió sus acciones en el 2009...



La que se nos escapo viva es ACS, La tenia en el punto de mira en 33 euros pelados... Grifols la veo recorrido seguro hasta 12,80 si baja mañana sobre los 12 y poco me metere.
Como ves SOS?Estas acumulando?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Dic 2009)

fmc dijo:


> +1, que llevo meses con ellas.... vaya coñazo de acción.... ¿crees que cuando empiece el guano puede aguantar bien o se irá con el resto para abajo?
> 
> Respecto al SAN, he observado que hay una diferencia entre los futuros de marzo y el contado de más de 1%, cuando el IBEX o el BBVA por ejemplo, andan sobre el 0.5% ¿crees que pueda tener más presión bajista? :



Cuando Grifols suba es que llega el guano,es el valor refugio del Ibex,en este rally no subio nada,los gestores vendieron las que tenian para meterse en otros valores,cuando la cosa pinte fea y vendan sus banquitos volveran a comprar,la compañia esta de puta madre,cada año crecen los beneficios y tiene numeros muy buenos,cuando venga el guano creo que como las farmaceuticas y alimentacion sera las que mejor aguanten.


----------



## donpepito (23 Dic 2009)

No, no estoy con nada en el iBEX ... por ahora... tengo una sensación muy extraña desde hace días.

En ARIAd... voy a ver como termina el año, desde los resultados de viernes 11-dec.... se ha vuelto a repetir la misma grafica del 21SEP... y ahora no tenemos nuevas noticias para sujetar la cotización... solo la excusa de la sobreventa.

Normalmente, las bios que tienen phaseIII... suelen ser las favoritas de los cortos, DNDN ... puedes comprobar como ha ido este año, para hacerte una idea, de lo que le espera a ARIAd...

Así que estoy un poco desencantado, no me esperaba esta reacción, no hemos repercutido la noticia de ASH.

ARIAd quema demasiado dinero, y por ahora, muchos fondos, prefieren cash y olvidarla... veo niveles proximos a -1.00USD.


----------



## donpepito (23 Dic 2009)

Ayer estuvimos buscando a los cortos de ARIAd:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KLRPGJ8sDbU&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KLRPGJ8sDbU&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## donpepito (23 Dic 2009)

No hay nada como tener buenos contactos:

MADRID -El ex director gerente del Fondo Monetario Internacional Rodrigo Rato anunció el martes que ha renunciado a los cargos que ostentaba en Criteria Caixacorp SA (CRI.MC), en Banco Santander (STD) y en la entidad Lazard para poder acceder a la presidencia de Caja Madrid. 

"Al haber sido propuesto como miembro de la Asamblea de Caja Madrid he presentado mi renuncia", señaló Rato en un comunicado. 

Rato se convertirá probablemente antes de marzo de 2010 en el nuevo presidente de la cuarta entidad financiera española por activos, Caja Madrid, según una fuente cercana al proceso. 

El también ex ministro de Economía español ocupaba los *cargos de consejero externo de la corporación de participadas de La Caixa, Criteria, de asesor de Banco Santander y director general senior banca de inversión de Lazard. *


----------



## fmc (23 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cuando Grifols suba es que llega el guano,es el valor refugio del Ibex,en este rally no subio nada,los gestores vendieron las que tenian para meterse en otros valores,cuando la cosa pinte fea y vendan sus banquitos volveran a comprar,la compañia esta de puta madre,cada año crecen los beneficios y tiene numeros muy buenos,cuando venga el guano creo que como las farmaceuticas y alimentacion sera las que mejor aguanten.



Esa es la teoría y parece que funcionó al principio de 2008.... pero luego se vino abajo igual que el resto.... por eso ya tengo mis dudas ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Dic 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cuenta, cuenta... Tengo un par de milloncejos (pesetas) y estaba pensando en salirme tras una pequeña subida más cobro de dividendos.



Aguántalas unas cuantas semanas más. Es un valor que tiene que subir


----------



## rosonero (23 Dic 2009)

[Off topic navideño]

Esta tarde me esperan 300 km para ir a tierras de LCASC a pasar las fiestas a casa de los suegros (tienen mono de nieto).
Hasta el lunes, día de los inocentes, espero que paséis unas buenas fiestas.

Pd. Si el 29-30 se huele a guano igual adelanto el retorno a los minis y demás que me duelen los _hogos_ de tanto hacer de mirón.


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Dic 2009)

Bueno ya la han subido un poquito...

DP! ¿Estás seguro que la ley se aprobaba hoy? Ummm... voy a mirar.

Es que no he leído nada sobre ella, y sería lo lógico.

Un saludo

Rosonero, igualmente, felices fiestas y ojito con la carretera...

El proyecto de reforma al sistema de asistencia médica avanza un paso más hacia su aprobación

La reforma obtuvo 60 votos a favor. Tres debates más se realizarán esta semana. El definitivo será en Nochebuena.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Dic 2009)

La próxima semana también estará cerrada la bolsa española jueves y viernes.

El jueves y el viernes serán festivos en Europa
Semana tranquila en los mercados occidentales, puesto que los principales selectivos europeos y norteamericanos permanecerán cerrados el jueves y el viernes los por las festividades de fin de Año y Año Nuevo. 

Estados Unidos comenzará el año con un discurso de Bernanke, presidente de la Fed, en la American Economic Association, mientras que en la Zona Euro el miércoles se conocerá el M3 de noviembre. 

En el ámbito empresarial, Banco Popular, BBVA, Prim, Acciona, Iberdrola, Banco Pastor y Damm premiarán a sus accionistas con sus correspondientes dividendos.

A continuación les detallamos las principales citas de la próxima semana:

LUNES

España: Hipotecas e Hipotecas – capital prestado de octubre (09:00 horas). 

Reino Unido: Mercado cerrado por la festividad del Boxing Day que se celebra el día 26 de diciembre pero se traslada al lunes. 

Japón: Producción Industrial de noviembre (00:50 horas). 

En el ámbito empresarial, Banco Popular y BBVA repartirán sendos dividendos de 0,0750 y 0,09 euros por acción, respectivamente.

MARTES

España: Ventas al por mayor y Ventas al por menor de noviembre (9:00 horas). 

Alemania: IPC de diciembre (a lo largo del día). 

Francia: PIB del tercer trimestre (08 :45 horas)

Estados Unidos: Índice Case-Shiller de precios de viviendas correspondiente de octubre (15:00 horas). Índice de confianza de consumidores de diciembre (16:00 horas). Propensión semanal al consumo ABC (23:00 horas).

En el ámbito empresarial, Prim, Acciona y Banco Pastor repartirán dividendos de 0,050, 1,070 y 0,0246 euros por título, respectivamente.

MIÉRCOLES

España: Balanza por cuenta corriente de octubre (9:00 horas).

Alemania: Ventas al por menor de noviembre (entre 30 diciembre – 5 de enero).

Zona Euro: M3 de noviembre (10:00 horas).

Estados Unidos: PMI de Chicago de diciembre (15:45 horas). Inventarios semanales de crudo (16:30).

Japón: Balanza comercial total de octubre (00:50 horas). 

En el ámbito empresarial, Iberdrola y Damm repartirán dividendos de 0,1430 y 0,06 euros por acción, respectivamente.

JUEVES

Mercados cerrados por festivo en toda la Zona Euro.

Reino Unido: Precios de casas Nat´wide de diciembre (8 :00 horas).

Estados Unidos: Peticiones iniciales de desempleo y Reclamos continuos semanales (14:30 horas).

VIERNES

Mercados cerrados por la festividad de Año Nuevo en la Zona Euro, Reino Unido y Estados Unidos.

Estados Unidos: Lockhart, presidente de la Fed de Atlanta, hablará sobre las entidades hipotecarias y Kohn, vicepresidente de la Fed, hablará sobre la política monetaria. (16:15 horas). Bernanke, presidente de la Fed, dará un discurso en la reunión anual de la American Economic Association. (16:30 horas).


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Dic 2009)

No pretendo spamear el foro  

Nueva Rumasa lanza una nueva emision de pagares para financiar una posible compra 


Parece que hay acuerdo con SOS. Otra cosa es como devolverán el importe de todos esos pagarés :


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Dic 2009)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No pretendo spamear el foro
> 
> Nueva Rumasa lanza una nueva emision de pagares para financiar una posible compra
> 
> ...



tocomocho returns


----------



## donpepito (23 Dic 2009)

Wataru... hoy tendrían que subirla... estamos con los 2.00USD como nuevo soporte semanal.

Puede que aprovechen la prox semana para un minirally, relacionado con la aprobación del plan... eso si... lo mejor es vender una vez estemos en los 3.00USD XDDDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (23 Dic 2009)

Los de Caja Madrid... pagaron +10,00€ por acción en SOS... lo normal es que se vayan a una ampliación de capital a 1.50€ antes que vender a Super Ruizma. XD


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... hoy tendrían que subirla... estamos con los 2.00USD como nuevo soporte semanal.
> 
> Puede que aprovechen la prox semana para un minirally, relacionado con la aprobación del plan... eso si... lo mejor es vender una vez estemos en los 3.00USD XDDDDDDDD



DP! (No leas lo siguiente Pecata... va en coña) Pareces una mujer juas, cambias de opinión en cada mensaje... me traes mareado.

De subirla será para el 10 de Enero con la conferencia de JPM... Ahí puede que digan ya de una vez si Merck ha soltado pasta o no...

De ver los 3, pase lo que pase si bajará de 2.7 vendía.

Un saludo

Edit: Umm nu puedo instalar el Autocad 2010 en Win 7 ?


----------



## donpepito (23 Dic 2009)

No hay que dejarse llevar por la emociones... has visto lo que nos ha pasado desde septiembre?

La conferencia de JMP, no la veo como catalizador... yet!

Solo con la noticia de un acuerdo con otra gran pharma, haría despegar la cotización... el hype de la conference call de ASH... parecia una excusa para los nefastos resultados de TEXAS.


----------



## donpepito (23 Dic 2009)

Ahora, lo que estoy haciendo,,,,, es mantener una posi fuerte en reservas... y tradearla a diarío... que sube.. mejor... que baja... pues ya sabes.


----------



## donpepito (23 Dic 2009)

Odyssey deberá devolver su tesoro a España | Cultura | elmundo.es

Que se fastidien esos piratas con medios... verás la cotiz...

http://www.google.com/finance?q=omex


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Dic 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> DP! (No leas lo siguiente Pecata... va en coña) Pareces una mujer juas, cambias de opinión en cada mensaje... me traes mareado.



Je je, yo debo de ser rara porque no suelo cambiar mucho de opinión... soy bastante cabezota.

Por eso, siempre voy larga... soy la antítesis de Tonuel (el desaparecido)


----------



## donpepito (23 Dic 2009)

Ya... pero las manos fuertes son las que llevan el control... y las gacelas siguen el camino...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Dic 2009)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No pretendo spamear el foro
> 
> Nueva Rumasa lanza una nueva emision de pagares para financiar una posible compra
> 
> ...



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9yeXSnUYfEs&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9yeXSnUYfEs&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Ruiz Mateos es amo,solo por abofetear a Boyer se merece la mayor de las glorias :XX:


----------



## Hagen (23 Dic 2009)

Pues el adiestramiento gaceril esta en marcha, todos los analistas de intereconomia ven que vamos a romper resistencias para saliernos del lateral que estamos viviendo......

.......Esto va a ser una risa a partir del ´4 de enero, com mucho el 7.


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Dic 2009)

No hay grandes ventas... ¿la querrán subir un poco... ?

El Ruiz Mateos, es Amo, como dice HL... al menos nos hemos reído mucho con él.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (23 Dic 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Vaya dia más aburrido de solemnidad, como no salga bueno el dato de vivienda de las 16:00 creo que voy a dejar los largos en marcha y no me saldré, si hoy bajamos el dia 28 y siguientes debería ser alcista.

Sin embargo el S&P está haciendo nuevos máximos y ya ha llegado a 1120, cuidado con esto que hay mucho corto situado en esa altura.

edito: hoy las materias primas están acompañando con subidas.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Dic 2009)

En Renta4 hay cortos disponibles de T5?


----------



## fmc (23 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> En Renta4 hay cortos disponibles de T5?



si, así es


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Dic 2009)

fmc dijo:


> si, así es



En interdin no hay,meterle en 9.90 ::
Hay que joderse,los cerre para meterlos mas arriba y desde la ampliacion no hay.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Dic 2009)

Ayer un +11%, hoy

EXXI 2.30 +0.15 (6.98%)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Pues el adiestramiento gaceril esta en marcha, todos los analistas de intereconomia ven que vamos a romper resistencias para saliernos del lateral que estamos viviendo......
> 
> .......Esto va a ser una risa a partir del ´4 de enero, com mucho el 7.



Sigues corto en acerinox?


----------



## donpepito (23 Dic 2009)

No me ha dado tiempo a soltar 20k en 2.04USD.... hoy nos vamos a los -2.00USD


----------



## fmc (23 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> No me ha dado tiempo a soltar 20k en 2.04USD.... hoy nos vamos a los -2.00USD



ostias, pues si que va a caer


----------



## Catacrack (23 Dic 2009)

Ventas de viviendas nuevas

-11,3 % muchísimo peor de lo esperado


Quiero banderas de Japon!!!!


----------



## Hagen (23 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Sigues corto en acerinox?



Si, en acerinox, en acs y en popular.
Largo solo en inditex. Que con la ultima subida he ido vendiendo, para tener precio de compra mas bajo.


----------



## Mulder (23 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Ventas de viviendas nuevas
> 
> -11,3 % muchísimo peor de lo esperado
> 
> ...



Sospecho que hoy al haber tan poco volumen las cosas no iran como deberían ir.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Si, en acerinox, en acs y en popular.
> Largo solo en inditex. Que con la ultima subida he ido vendiendo, para tener precio de compra mas bajo.



Estoy estudiando Acerinox para cortos,si vuelve a subir le meto.


----------



## Mulder (23 Dic 2009)

Petroleo y euro subiendo como la espuma, me parece que les van a aguar la fiesta a los que estén cortos.

Oro sube pero no mucho, está más bien lateral.


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Dic 2009)

Esto no se ha resentido mucho con el dato de las 16:00...


----------



## Mulder (23 Dic 2009)

Pues creo que voy a dejar mis largos tranquilos durante todas las navidades, el mercado que haga lo que quiera durante esos días, me parece que tal como están yendo las cosas hoy, el 28 volveremos a subir con fuerza.


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues creo que voy a dejar mis largos tranquilos durante todas las navidades, el mercado que haga lo que quiera durante esos días, me parece que tal como están yendo las cosas hoy, el 28 volveremos a subir con fuerza.



Lo mismo digo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Dic 2009)

Abro un par de minibex cortos

PD: Voy a por las plusvalias de pecata jajajaja


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Abro un par de minibex cortos
> 
> PD: Voy a por las plusvalias de pecata jajajaja



La norma está siendo al revés... jaja

Un saludo


----------



## Catacrack (23 Dic 2009)

Acabo de cambiarme la camisa, estaba hasta los cojones de los cortos, los abriremos mas arriba cuando Mulder nos de permiso. Tengo que recuperar cash sino quiero comer arroz y pasta para Navidad.

De momento solo abri un largo.



Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Abro un par de minibex cortos
> 
> PD: Voy a por las plusvalias de pecata jajajaja



Esto me inspira confianza! Nos vamos para arriba!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Dic 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> La norma está siendo al revés... jaja
> 
> Un saludo



Que va,palmo con las acciones,los minis se me dan muy bien :no:


----------



## Hagen (23 Dic 2009)

Mulder, 

¿Este vacaciones de navidad no te vas al caribe, como el año pasado??

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (23 Dic 2009)

Han soltado +300k en 1.99USD... miedo en el aire... +700.000accs en menos de 1horas... hay prisas por vender.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Dic 2009)

Catacrack metele un gordo para abajo,empujaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Dic 2009)

toma toma toma jajajajajaj


----------



## Catacrack (23 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Catacrack metele un gordo para abajo,empujaaaaaaaaa



Acabo de vender 4 cortos y comprar 1 largo en 11.900

Y ya me estan volviendo a desplumar.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Dic 2009)

El cadaver ha resucitado
Vion Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Han soltado +300k en 1.99USD... miedo en el aire... +700.000accs en menos de 1horas... hay prisas por vender.



Pero hoy lo están haciendo disimuladamente, las posiciones de ayer eran monstruosas para lo que viene siendo habitual.

Con eso me planteo... ¿no sería un engaño?. El volumen me dice que no... pero la cercanía a fin de año me da esperanzas de que solo sea la salida de algún fondo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Acabo de vender 4 cortos y comprar 1 largo en 11.900
> 
> Y ya me estan volviendo a desplumar.



Esto tiene una pinta bajista muy maja


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Acabo de vender 4 cortos y comprar 1 largo en 11.900
> 
> Y ya me estan volviendo a desplumar.



Para tu cena de Nochebuena:


----------



## donpepito (23 Dic 2009)

Alguien sabe que la ampliación, llevará a la cot a los 1.50USD ... Harvey tiene que estar muy nervioso para haber tenido que organizar una junta en enero-2010... no hay liquidez... nos venderá la historia de ir solos, bla bla bla....

Parece que muchos de los fondos entraron en 2.00USD ... de ahí que no la quieran llevar por debajo... los primeros han salido en otros niveles... fui un poco ingenuo.. cuando el día 9... a pesar de verlo... me negaba a creerlo... soltaron a 2.60USD


----------



## Mulder (23 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Mulder,
> 
> ¿Este vacaciones de navidad no te vas al caribe, como el año pasado??
> 
> Un saludo



No este año no me toca, aunque no era al Caribe sino a sudamérica, concretamente a Perú, este año también ire seguramente pero más tarde aunque no tengo fecha prevista.

Esos centollos que me comía allí por 3 euros...y el calorcito, aquello no tenía nombre 

Pero este año no me quedo sin rally.


----------



## donpepito (23 Dic 2009)

Wataru... estamos tranquilos... están dejando que recupere.. para el segundo paquete...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Dic 2009)

Me salto el stop de los minis,5 puntos a la buchaca.:cook:


----------



## Mulder (23 Dic 2009)

Me ha encantado como ha cerrado hoy el Ibex, esa debilidad generalizada, esas bajadas fuertes de última hora....cualquiera diría que nos vamos al guano.

El saldo del día en el volumen de los leoncios ha sido positivo en el Ibex, sin embargo, el volumen ha sido bajísimo y además han cerrado soltando también pero muy pocos contratos, casi nos hemos quedado al mismo nivel que esta mañana a las 9:30

A mi me parece que están mareando la perdiz y el volumen positivo ha superado al negativo con creces. Aunque lo provocan de tal modo que algunos corren a meter cortos.


----------



## donpepito (23 Dic 2009)

Vendidas 50k en 2.09USD ... volviendo a comprar- comprando en 2.06-


----------



## donpepito (23 Dic 2009)

MADRID --Banco Santander SA (STD) dijo el miércoles que pagará un tercer dividendo a cuenta con cargo a los resultados de 2009 de EUR 0,12294 por acción, la misma cantidad que un año antes. 

Santander ha destinado EUR4.810 millones a dividendos en 2009, un importe igual al de 2008. 
Página web: Santander


----------



## Claca (23 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me ha encantado como ha cerrado hoy el Ibex, esa debilidad generalizada, esas bajadas fuertes de última hora....cualquiera diría que nos vamos al guano.
> 
> El saldo del día en el volumen de los leoncios ha sido positivo en el Ibex, sin embargo, el volumen ha sido bajísimo y además han cerrado soltando también pero muy pocos contratos, casi nos hemos quedado al mismo nivel que esta mañana a las 9:30
> 
> A mi me parece que están mareando la perdiz y el volumen positivo ha superado al negativo con creces. Aunque lo provocan de tal modo que algunos corren a meter cortos.



El euro y el crudo subiendo vertiginosamente, como comentabas. ¿Lunes gap alcista entonces? Si situas el objetivo del S&P en los 1144 aprox, tampoco queda mucho más margen. ¿Crees que aguantará hasta pasado reyes?

Sea como sea, el ibex no debería subir mucho más, yo creo que o bien hemos hecho techo en los 12.100 o los máximos no se alejarán demasiado de allí y probablemente se consigan a nivel intradía, pero con un cierre o apertura por debajo de ese nivel. En mi opinión es una excelente zona para empezar a plantear cortos, especialmente si tenemos en cuenta que es, de momento, el límite superior del lateral.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> MADRID --Banco Santander SA (STD) dijo el miércoles que pagará un tercer dividendo a cuenta con cargo a los resultados de 2009 de EUR 0,12294 por acción, la misma cantidad que un año antes.
> 
> Santander ha destinado EUR4.810 millones a dividendos en 2009, un importe igual al de 2008.
> Página web: Santander




¿El 1 de febrero cómo en 2009?


----------



## Mulder (23 Dic 2009)

Claca dijo:


> El euro y el crudo subiendo vertiginosamente, como comentabas. ¿Lunes gap alcista entonces? Si situas el objetivo del S&P en los 1144 aprox, tampoco queda mucho más margen. ¿Crees que aguantará hasta pasado reyes?
> 
> Sea como sea, el ibex no debería subir mucho más, yo creo que o bien hemos hecho techo en los 12.100 o los máximos no se alejarán demasiado de allí y probablemente se consigan a nivel intradía, pero con un cierre o apertura por debajo de ese nivel. En mi opinión es una excelente zona para empezar a plantear cortos, especialmente si tenemos en cuenta que es, de momento, el límite superior del lateral.



No se si habrá gap alcista el 28 porque con tan poco volumen es muy dificil decirlo, pero creo que si hay bastantes posibilidades. 

Los 1144 están más lejos de lo que nos pensamos, el 50% de la bajada anterior nos da el 1126 (al menos con mis datos) y hoy el 1120 ya nos ha detenido, creo que será un suplicio llegar ahí. 

Yo creo que el rally durará hasta la 2a semana de enero, de ahí deberíamos bajar hasta aproximadamente finales de febrero o principios de marzo. En ese momento habrá otro rally alcista similar al de este año que podría durar hasta mayo o julio, a partir de uno de esos dos meses creo que la bajada fuerte va a ser inevitable, llegará el tan esperado g**n*.

De todas formas de momento solo doy por seguro que tendremos subida hasta principios de enero y es muy probable que dure hasta la segunda semana, la primera será la que viene y es casi todo festivos realmente, aun no he mirado como va enero estadísticamente salvo en los valores que me interesan ahora mismo, a ver si le doy un vistazo y pongo resultados más tarde.


----------



## Somos_Petroleo (23 Dic 2009)

:rolleye:Como ya he dicho en el otro hilo, ahora es el momento de ponerse corto:

BBVA- corto a 12.82, stop a 13.31,
SAN corto a 11.71, stop a 12.01(este todavia no ha llegado),

Ya veremos, pero la ocasion la pintan calva,


----------



## Mulder (23 Dic 2009)

Somos_Petroleo dijo:


> :rolleye:Como ya he dicho en el otro hilo, ahora es el momento de ponerse corto:
> 
> BBVA- corto a 12.82, stop a 13.31,
> SAN corto a 11.71, stop a 12.01(este todavia no ha llegado),
> ...



Yo auguro que ud. va a ir corto, pero de pasta


----------



## Hagen (23 Dic 2009)

Donpepito, 

Estaras soltando papel.....
ARIA 2.10 +0.094.48%


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Donpepito,
> 
> Estaras soltando papel.....
> ARIA 2.10 +0.094.48%



Juer, ufff acabo de volver y me temía lo peor, este DP! no hace otra cosa que acojonarme... :X

Uff uff jaja


----------



## pyn (23 Dic 2009)

¿No tenéis suficientes valores en el nasdaq para hacer intradía que tenéis que usar las ARIAD?

*!!!!!!Dejadnos en paz a los que aún confiamos en ella!!!!!*


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿No tenéis suficientes valores en el nasdaq para hacer intradía que tenéis que usar las ARIAD?
> 
> *!!!!!!Dejadnos en paz a los que aún confiamos en ella!!!!!*



Pyn... 50 mil acciones entre casi 3 millones es una gota de agua, además siempre es mejor uno conocido, juas.

No te lo tomes tan a pecho hombre...


----------



## pyn (23 Dic 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pyn... 50 mil acciones entre casi 3 millones es una gota de agua, además siempre es mejor uno conocido, juas.
> 
> No te lo tomes tan a pecho hombre...



Estan jugando con el pan de mi hijo Wataru_ compréndeme...

De todos modos os lo perdono porque me habéis hecho caso y estáis colocando el ibex en el objetivo de los 12.000 para abrir toda la artillería.


----------



## pyn (23 Dic 2009)

Por cierto una vieja conocida:

pSivida Corp. - Google Finance


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2009)

Por dios, el pan de los nenes no puede estar metido en una mierda como ARIAd.


----------



## tonuel (23 Dic 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Por dios, el pan de los nenes no puede estar metido en una mierda como ARIAd.




Si yo te contara...


----------



## donpepito (24 Dic 2009)

Hoy ha sido un buen día de plusv rápidas... dos veces comprado y vendido con jugosas plusv como las de antaño!!!

He soltado en 2.10USD ... hoy de nuevo +3Millones accs negociadas... ese cierre me lo estaba imaginando, cuando tocamos los 2.12USD ... el año que viene nos enteraremos de quienes son los fondos que han ido vendiendo desde el día 8DEC... en cuanto tengas autorización... nos colocan 40Millones de accs a 1.50USD ... Harvey debe tener ya al mismo fondo que salió con el dinero encima de la mesa....


----------



## donpepito (24 Dic 2009)

Las acciones que vendo, -tradeo diarío- las compro el mismo día--- no son de la reserva de agosto. XDDDDDDDDDDDDD esas son premium collector edition, por lo menos!!!! ;]]]]


----------



## donpepito (24 Dic 2009)

*Buenos días!*

<style></style>*¡Qué Maravillosa es la Navidad! *

*No se pueden comprar con todo el dinero del mundo .... los buenos deseos.. 

Por eso os deseo todo lo mejor para vosotros y los vuestros.
*

*FELIZ NAVIDAD.*

*Abrazos de toda la familia a toda la famila. XD


Un regalito, valido hasta octubre 2010:
*

http://www.microsoft.com/office/2010/es/download-office-professional-plus/default.aspx


----------



## tonuel (24 Dic 2009)

*¡Feliz Navidad a todos...!*









pero sobretodo... :fiufiu:




Buen año... y buena suerte...


----------



## aksarben (24 Dic 2009)

¡Feliz Navidad a todos! 

(Y enormes plusvalías, que nunca vienen mal  )

Pasadlo bien esta noche, y cuidado si cogéis el coche.


----------



## pyn (24 Dic 2009)

Buenos días,
os deseo a tod@s los que posteais aquí a menudo unas felices fiestas, ojalá se os cumplan todos los deseos para 2010 y que paseis a un estado superior en términos de riqueza. Espero seguir leyéndoos aunque os toque mucho dinero, porque de verdad que os he pillado cariño.

Felices fiestas y un próspero 2010 con plusvalías a cascoporro.


----------



## Claca (24 Dic 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> ¡Feliz Navidad a todos!
> 
> (Y enormes plusvalías, que nunca vienen mal  )
> 
> Pasadlo bien esta noche, y cuidado si cogéis el coche.



¿Y thankea don pepito? ¡Pero si él va con chófer! Sponsored by Aria, of course...

Felices fiestas a todos y próspero guano nuevo, digo año nuevo


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos días,
> os deseo a tod@s los que posteais aquí a menudo unas felices fiestas, ojalá se os cumplan todos los deseos para 2010 y que paseis a un estado superior en términos de riqueza. Espero seguir leyéndoos aunque os toque mucho dinero, porque de verdad que os he pillado cariño.
> 
> Felices fiestas y un próspero 2010 con plusvalías a cascoporro.



:X ¿Y mi yate? grrrr...

Jaja... bueno este año no ha podido ser, pero el que viene... me terminaran de desplumar ( :cook: )jajaja.

Felices fiestas a todos y todas (progre style). ¡No cogerla muy gorda, mamones!


----------



## donpepito (24 Dic 2009)

El año que viene, está a la vuelta d la esquina... estos días los MMs están de vacaciones... no sería buen momento para prender la mecha en ARIAd... para JULIO ... estará el -YATElodije- preparado.


----------



## Mulder (24 Dic 2009)

A los buenos días!

Hoy el S&P está abierto y rondando el 1120 pero sin llegar a el.

Y ahora lo importante de hoy:

Feliz navidad a todos y prósperas plusvalías para el año 2010, ya sea con largos o con cortos.

Espero que 2010 nos traiga a todos nuevos conocimientos sobre los mercados para poder batir sin piedad a los leoncios que amenazan nuestras plusvalías diariamente.


----------



## donpepito (24 Dic 2009)

Hoy CTIC ... puede darnos alegrias para un tradeo rápido.


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Dic 2009)

El Senado de EEUU aprueba por 60 votos contra 39 la reforma del sistema de salud diseñada por Obama

La votación abre las puertas para que en enero comiencen las duras negociaciones con la Cámara de Representantes, que aprobó su propia versión el 7 de noviembre que incluye diferentes enfoques sobre impuestos, aborto y un plan de seguro médico administrado por el Gobierno.

Una vez que los negociadores de ambas cámaras acuerden un proyecto único, cada una debe aprobarla nuevamente antes de enviársela a Obama para su firma y promulgación.

Los demócratas esperan finalizar esa tarea antes de que el presidente pronuncie a fin de enero su discurso "Situación de la Nación".

Por cierto leyendo una noticia que aparece como nueva sobre datos del Bevacizumad en combinación con el Rida me encuentro con esto:

El bevacizumab puede causar una perforación en la pared del estómago o del intestino. Este es un problema grave y puede ser mortal.Si presenta cualquiera de estos síntomas, llame a su médico de inmediato: dolor de estómago, estreñimiento, náuseas, vómitos o fiebre.

Puede que no sea tan malo el Rida, sino el medicamento con el que lo han combinado... ummm

http://mednewshealth.blogspot.com/2009/12/ariad-announces-clinical-data-from.html

Estoy leyendo la lista de "posibles" efectos secundarios del Bavacizumad y acojona... es larguísima. 
Esperemos DP!... al menos que nos den algo de emoción.


----------



## donpepito (24 Dic 2009)

Gracias Wataru... Febrero puede ser calentito....


----------



## donpepito (24 Dic 2009)

Si, Wataru... eso lo comenté hace unas semanas... siguiendo con los planes .... muchos fondos no se fian un pelo del CEO.. de ahí las ventas de los grandes.

De todos modos, a pocos meses de los resultados finales... -estudio del trial mundial- finales de JUNIO-JULIO comienzos... tendremos especulación brutal, para ganar dinero... pero con el permiso de los cortos.

Lo que nos espera... es 40 millones de acciones en el mercado hasta mediados de año... puede ser un buen precio de carga, por debajo de 1.00USD...

La estrategia... puede ser... dejar de negociar volumen en la cotización... bajando el precio ... algo similar a lo experimentado en HGSI.


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, Wataru... eso lo comenté hace unas semanas... siguiendo con los planes .... muchos fondos no se fian un pelo del CEO.. de ahí las ventas de los grandes.
> 
> De todos modos, a pocos meses de los resultados finales... -estudio del trial mundial- finales de JUNIO-JULIO comienzos... tendremos especulación brutal, para ganar dinero... pero con el permiso de los cortos.
> 
> ...



Lo que no se es de donde has sacado lo de los 40 millones... yo no he visto nada del número definitivo.

Mi esperanza es que la calienten como mínimo hasta el 2.40 y ahí ya poner el dichoso stop o buscar puntos de salida, me da igual quedarme un año más si fuese a sacarle provecho, pero no lo veo claro. Así que daré por perdidos varios meses y saldremos con la colita agachada.... juas.

Un saludo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Dic 2009)

Espero que paseis buenas fiestas con los vuestros a todos los participantes del hilo y burbujistas en general y que el 2010 os traiga salud,por que las plusvalias yo las veo muy dificiles...:56:

Por cierto como hoy no habia ibex estoy con mis primeros contratos del minisp a traves del movil,llevo 2 comprando punto arriba/abajo y llevo 90 euros ganados,la verdad es que a estas horas ya voy un poco pedo y al final la liare )


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Dic 2009)

Os invito a todos a una copita,mirar la felicitacion


----------



## donpepito (24 Dic 2009)

Wataru... es una estimación sobre la autorización de los 90Millones de acciones... calculando las ofrecidas en el 2009. XDDDD

Solo tienes que ver.. cuando calientan una cotización... rapidamente... sacan los papelitos... de la sala de impresión.

NVAX - CXM - HGSI... solo es necesario conocer el punto de salida.. una vez estemos en pleno optimismo... venderán el primer paquete, con un descuento sobre la media de cotización mensual, aprox.


----------



## donpepito (24 Dic 2009)

Parece que no hay MMs ... en la cotización.. solo manos débiles... muy planos vamos a estar... a no ser que alguna gacela que comprara ayer... quiere vender su posi.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Dic 2009)

El esepe en maximos a puntito de pasarse la resistencia por la piedra...
A que hora española cierra hoy WS?


----------



## donpepito (24 Dic 2009)

Creo q a las 19:00h local HISPANIAN TIME


----------



## Mulder (24 Dic 2009)

A las buenas tardes!



donpepito dijo:


> Parece que no hay MMs ... en la cotización.. solo manos débiles... muy planos vamos a estar... a no ser que alguna gacela que comprara ayer... quiere vender su posi.



DP cuando un valor está en manos del público es cuando normalmente tiene más volatilidad y más inestabilidad, cuando hay manos fuertes es cuando un valor suele ser más estable.


----------



## donpepito (24 Dic 2009)

No creo que en el caso de ARIAd... despues de los ultimos acontecimientos... hayan sido las manos débiles las que nos han vuelto a llevar a los 2.00USD XDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Dic 2009)

Hola chic@s!  Solo entro para desearos a todos una feliz Nochebuena y mañana una Feliz Navidad... Solo espero que el año que viene sea tan bueno como este (en plano personal, en macro no lo espero... 

Saludos!

PD: DP si crees que vamos a 1 o 1.5$ porque no las vendes todas para recomprarlas...? :


----------



## donpepito (24 Dic 2009)

Acabo de soltar 100k CTIC a 1.15USD entrada en 1.13... 2000.00USD a la cuenta.


----------



## donpepito (24 Dic 2009)

Solo compraría + si baja a 1.50/1.00... de momento me conformo con equilibrar las plusv del 2009... prefiero el riesgo.


----------



## donpepito (24 Dic 2009)

Inclement weather conditions (MMs on holidays) at ARIAd stock may cause some service delays and disruptions within Nasdaq today.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Dic 2009)

Veo que no descansáis ni en Nochebuena... je je je, como se nota que vais a mesa puesta. Yo he estado todavía esta mañana comprando los últimos regalos, que desastre, todo para el último momento.

Pues nada, os deseo a todos unas Felices Fiestas y que lo paséis muy bien. Cuidado con los excesos de comida y alcohol, con la carretera y con los familiares, ja ja ja (que algunos se suben a la cabeza más que el alcohol).


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Dic 2009)

A pesar de ser un newbie en el foro y en el mercado en general, os deseo unas felices fiestas a todos. 
Además de salud y blabla, desearos para el año que viene que conservéis vuestros empleos que al final es lo que de verdad da el dinero para poder tener este vicio de la bolsa y que Tonuel certifique en vuestros cortos y no en vuestros largos


----------



## argan (27 Dic 2009)

Aviso a navegantes, esta semana hemos comprado: RBS, LLoyds, ABK y otras financieras que me guardo.

C, no gusta.


----------



## SNB4President (27 Dic 2009)

Medio Oriente: 

Egipto: -1,37%
Kuwait: +1,00%
Israel: -0,90%
Arabia Saudí: -0,27%
Jordania: +0,13%
Oman: +0,20%
Qatar: -0,23%
Emiratos Árabes Unidos: +0,57%


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2009)

A los buenos días!

El Stoxx ha llegado a 3000 y el S&P a 1125....

*¡y no es broma!*


----------



## tonuel (28 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> El Stoxx ha llegado a 3000 y el S&P a 1125....
> 
> *¡y no es broma!*




6000 el DAX, 12000 el ibex... estamos que nos salimos... 




Saludos


----------



## Hagen (28 Dic 2009)

Ya se ha terminado la Crisis......... subida del PIB en el 4T en españa de 4,6%


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Ya se ha terminado la Crisis......... subida del PIB en el 4T en españa de 4,6%



La broma hubiera estado bien si llevara un menos delante del número porcentual


----------



## Hagen (28 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La broma hubiera estado bien si llevara un menos delante del número porcentual



a lo mejor, el simbolo negativo es la realidad......... que el maquillaje es de traca


----------



## Claca (28 Dic 2009)

Buenos días

La resaca de turrón es muy dura, pero aqui estamos...

Mulder, se echa en falta tu análisis preapertura. ¿Cuál es el plan de los leoncios para hoy?


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Dic 2009)

Al final los 12.000 del IBEX no eran broma


----------



## Catacrack (28 Dic 2009)

Despues de tanta subida ya es hora de corregir algo, no ?


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> La resaca de turrón es muy dura, pero aqui estamos...
> 
> Mulder, se echa en falta tu análisis preapertura. ¿Cuál es el plan de los leoncios para hoy?



UP UP UP UP UP!!!

Hasta la semana que viene no hay síntomas de corrección en el horizonte.


----------



## fmc (28 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> UP UP UP UP UP!!!
> 
> Hasta la semana que viene no hay síntomas de corrección en el horizonte.



¿No crees que puedan influir aspectos que no recogen las estadísticas históricas como el aumento de la fiscalidad en 2010? :


----------



## pyn (28 Dic 2009)

¿No creeis que los peces gordos querrán vaciar sus carteras antes de 2010 para comprar los regalos de reyes de sus hijos )?


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Dic 2009)

Hola, solo pasaba por aquí para comentar que...

SIGO LARGA


----------



## Claca (28 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> UP UP UP UP UP!!!
> 
> Hasta la semana que viene no hay síntomas de corrección en el horizonte.



Tiene sentido, ya que le he pedido guano a los Reyes Magos 

El ibex me está tentando mucho, de los 12.100 no se alejará demasiado.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Dic 2009)

Mulder, ¿sigues con las MTS en cartera? Porque hoy siguen subiendo como la espuma...


----------



## Claca (28 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola, solo pasaba por aquí para comentar que...
> 
> SIGO LARGA



Acumulas unos 300 puntos por contrato de beneficio ¿no? Para estas fechas vendrán bien, sin duda. Felicidades y que siga así la racha -aunque no siempre en el lado largo-.


----------



## tonuel (28 Dic 2009)

Venga chavales... aprovechemos la subida... todos a ponernos largos... :Baile:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mulder, ¿sigues con las MTS en cartera? Porque hoy siguen subiendo como la espuma...



Si y creo que las soltaré el dia 30 de diciembre o si llegan a los 32 euros, aunque si llegaran hoy creo que aun mantendría, por otra parte me escama que haya cortos en disponibilidad reducida, pero creo que antes de que caigan llegarán a la cifra redonda de 32 o la llegarán a superar.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Dic 2009)

Claca dijo:


> Acumulas unos 300 puntos por contrato de beneficio ¿no? Para estas fechas vendrán bien, sin duda. Felicidades y que siga así la racha -aunque no siempre en el lado largo-.



Si, por ahí...


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Venga chavales... aprovechemos la subida... todos a ponernos largos... :Baile:
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



Esto si que me suena a inocentada.


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2009)

fmc dijo:


> ¿No crees que puedan influir aspectos que no recogen las estadísticas históricas como el aumento de la fiscalidad en 2010? :



Yo analizo Stoxx y S&P, el Ibex no lo analizo (aunque sus valores si), me parece que el tema impuestos es algo puntual de cada pais, de todas formas no lo veo como una razón para actuar en el mercado.

En mi opinión lo de los impuestos hay que ignorarlo, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que entre el 25 y el 50% del Ibex debe estar, probablemente, en manos extranjeras.

Igual que en el resto de bolsas.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Dic 2009)

¿Tenemos datos importantes estos días?


----------



## Hagen (28 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Tenemos datos importantes estos días?



Noooo, hasta la semana que viene...

Lo mas importante jajajajajaj :XX:

laSexta arrebata a Telecinco a Belén Esteban días antes de las campanadas - elConfidencial.com


----------



## fmc (28 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Noooo, hasta la semana que viene...
> 
> Lo mas importante jajajajajaj :XX:
> 
> laSexta arrebata a Telecinco a Belén Esteban días antes de las campanadas - elConfidencial.com



joder, menos mal que no es verdad.... sino vaya cambio iban a hacer.... Pilar Rubio por Belén Esteban :ouch:


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Noooo, hasta la semana que viene...
> 
> Lo mas importante jajajajajaj :XX:
> 
> laSexta arrebata a Telecinco a Belén Esteban días antes de las campanadas - elConfidencial.com



Lo lógico en navidades es tener noticias sobre belén


----------



## Hagen (28 Dic 2009)

fmc dijo:


> joder, menos mal que no es verdad.... sino vaya cambio iban a hacer.... Pilar Rubio por Belén Esteban :ouch:



ahora entiendo la subida de telecinco.... aunque sea inocentada.....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Dic 2009)

Me puse corto con un contrato grande en 11039,lo cerre con 21 puntos,tenia que haber seguido... 

A sos le han puesto hoy el cohete...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Dic 2009)

Cabrones no nombreis T5 que me pongo malo,es mentar la soga en casa del ahorcado...


----------



## Efren (28 Dic 2009)

Buenos dias

Si hubiera puesto sólo 1000€ aquí a principios de septiembre.....:baba::baba:

Vermillion, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Dic 2009)

Vamos a tener lateral entre los 12070 y 12020 vamos a ganarnos unos puntillos...:Baile:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Si y creo que las soltaré el dia 30 de diciembre o si llegan a los 32 euros, aunque si llegaran hoy creo que aun mantendría, por otra parte me escama que haya cortos en disponibilidad reducida, pero creo que antes de que caigan llegarán a la cifra redonda de 32 o la llegarán a superar.



Interdin solo tenia 100,a que no sabes quien los cojio....8:


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Interdin solo tenia 100,a que no sabes quien los cojio....8:



Entonces ya me siento más tranquilo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Entonces ya me siento más tranquilo



No se los he metido,los tengo en 31.99


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Dic 2009)

Bufff, que aburrimiento.


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

Buenos días.

Ya es oficial, ARIAd ha recibido una oferta encima de la mesa de SANOFI-AVANTIS...


----------



## tonuel (28 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Ya es oficial, ARIAd ha recibido una oferta encima de la mesa de SANOFI-AVANTIS...



Tengo entendido que la oferta es de coca-cola... infórmese bien... ienso:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Ya es oficial, ARIAd ha recibido una oferta encima de la mesa de SANOFI-AVANTIS...



Buenos inocentes días...  cuenta, cuenta...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

No puedo, muchachos... la SEC me vigila, desde hace semanas.


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos inocentes días...  cuenta, cuenta...
> 
> Saludos...



Buenos días ^__^!

Espero que esta tradición algún día muera... juas

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

Puede ser lo que nos depare el 2010... solo adelantaba nuestros mejores "deseos" XD

Conociendo al CEO... empezaremos a subir, una vez aprobemos la ampliación del día 20-enero.... luego nos iremos al precio del primer ofrecimiento.

Desconozco los warrants actuales de otros fondos... pero por ejemplo INDEX-VENTURES... cuando entró en ARIAd... lo hizo a menos de 1.00USD ... 6.25Millones de acciones, con la condición de ejecutar warrants al mismo precio... normalmente... tienen un periodo de ejec.... 

Luca, es posible la ejec... como afectaria al balance de la compañia,,, si por ejemplo cotizamos en 4.00USD y tienen que soltar xxx millones de acciones a ese precio... el PPS .... lo repercutiría ???

Thx!


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

Hoy un buen día para los cortos en los avioncitos USA.


----------



## RJ45 (28 Dic 2009)

hola que opináis de cortal consors? 

saludosss


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2009)

A las buenas tardes!

Acabo de entrar en IBR largo, creo que lo hará bien esta semana y la que viene, pero no mantendré más allá de la semana que viene bajo ningún concepto porque ese va a ser el mejor momento para abrir cortos en este valor.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Acabo de entrar en IBR largo, creo que lo hará bien esta semana y la que viene, pero no mantendré más allá de la semana que viene bajo ningún concepto porque ese va a ser el mejor momento para abrir cortos en este valor.



Ibr la estube tradeando intradia la semana pasada,de 3,21 a 3,31 sobre esa zona no pasa... ponerse largo arriba y corto abajo,las agencias fuertes soltaron papel en IBR la semana pasada y se pasaron a su hermana mayor.


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

IBR, es una cotiz controlada... recuerdo las est para finales del 2009.... de algunos analistos, 6,00€


----------



## pyn (28 Dic 2009)

Venga chavales despertadme al Ibex del lateral que vengo de comprar los reyes y tengo la tarjeta echando humo, necesito "cash".


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Dic 2009)

El 11980 está haciendo de perfecto soporte. No ha bajado de ahí.
Pero tampoco terminamos de despegar.
Por lo menos, los regalos ya están comprados y disfrutados, aquí los trae Olentzero el 24 de diciembre por la noche.


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El 11980 está haciendo de perfecto soporte. No ha bajado de ahí.
> Pero tampoco terminamos de despegar.
> Por lo menos, los regalos ya están comprados y disfrutados, aquí los trae Olentzero el 24 de diciembre por la noche.



¿De Bilbao? He visto en algunos contactos lo de Olentzero... me imagino que ese en vez de carbón traerá piedras... juas.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Dic 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿De Bilbao? He visto en algunos contactos lo de Olentzero... me imagino que ese en vez de carbón traerá piedras... juas.



Olentzero es un carbonero, je je, vive en la montaña y en Navidad baja a los pueblos y ciudades a traer los regalos a los niños.


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Olentzero es un carbonero, je je, vive en la montaña y en Navidad baja a los pueblos y ciudades a traer los regalos a los niños.



Juer con las subvenciones... así pagamos tanto por la electricidad .

Bueno empezamos bien, 2.10 con 2 mil de volumen...

Por fin ha salido lo de los cortos:
12/15/2009	5,708,362	
11/30/2009	5,552,811	
11/13/2009	5,174,730


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2009)

MTS ha llegado a 31.99 y parece que la orden de HL se ha disparado porque ya sale que no hay cortos disponibles, yo voy a aguantarlas un poco más aunque ceñiré un poco el stop, pero no mucho que este valor es bastante volátil.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> MTS ha llegado a 31.99 y parece que la orden de HL se ha disparado porque ya sale que no hay cortos disponibles, yo voy a aguantarlas un poco más aunque ceñiré un poco el stop, pero no mucho que este valor es bastante volátil.



Con 100 acc ya puede bajar un euro para que gane algo jajajajaja para lo que hemos quedado )


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Dic 2009)

DP! En el foro de yahoo hablan del 534 y un gráfico, con toda la pinta de ser un fake, porque también yo he estado buscando el enlace y nada. Sin embargo, he leído varios mensajes de ese forero y no parece ser un trol

¿sabes algo?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Puede ser lo que nos depare el 2010... solo adelantaba nuestros mejores "deseos" XD
> 
> Conociendo al CEO... empezaremos a subir, una vez aprobemos la ampliación del día 20-enero.... luego nos iremos al precio del primer ofrecimiento.
> 
> ...




Que tal feliz navidad y todas esas cosas a todos.

Pecata no sabía que eras vasca, yo estuve una temporada viviendo en SS... por cierto: zorionak

DP el tema es que habría que sumar las acciones que hay en circulación al precio x con las del ofrecimiento al precio X más los warrantas a 1 USD y hacer la media, ese sería el primer punto de "equilibrio" de la acción, luego ya el mercado decide...

A nivel de fundamentales es "bueno" una nueva emisión siempre que el cargo que se introduce en "reservas" se utilice para pagar deuda,(en nuestro caso, ya que hay mucha) en vez de "nuevos proyectos" si utilizan la pasta para nuevos proyectos los fundamentales se lo toman mal si se debe dinero.

Hoy no os creais nada que en este foro hay mucho mamoncete suelto...

(Lo mio es verdad de la buena)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Dic 2009)

DPTR está muy interesante hoy....

Wataru el CEO de HYTM acaba de renovar....


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

Wataru, creo que lo ha sacado del foro de los enfermos.


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> DPTR está muy interesante hoy....
> 
> Wataru el CEO de HYTM acaba de renovar....



Al contrario, hay uno que se va... pero es uno secundario .

Umm pues ya es habilidoso el mamón yo tanta info no he sacado...


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

MADRID --La Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona ha condenado al ex presidente de Banco Español de Crédito SA (BTO.MC) y actual consejero delegado de Banco Santander SA (STD), Alfredo Sáenz, y a otros dos ex directivos a 6 meses de prisión y a multas de EUR9.000 por un delito de acusación y denuncia falsa contra unos deudores de la entidad intervenida en 1993. 

El tribunal ha impuesto a Sáenz una multa de EUR9.000 euros, que se limita a EUR6.000 euros para los otros dos condenados --Miguel Ángel Calama y Rafael Jiménez de Parga-- pese a haber absuelto a todos ellos de los cargos por intento de estafa procesal por los que les acusó el ex consejero de Banesto Rafael Pérez Escolar. 
Fuentes financieras confirmaron a Efe el lunes que Banesto recurrirá la decisión judicial ante el Tribunal Supremo por considerar injusta la condena a Sáenz y a los otros dos ex directivos. 

En la sentencia, la sección tercera de la Audiencia de Barcelona absuelve al cuarto acusado, Miguel Ángel Merodio, de todos los delitos que le fueron imputados por el Ministerio Fiscal y las acusaciones particulares. 

El fallo añade que los tres directivos condenados deberán indemnizar a uno de los perjudicados con EUR100.000 en concepto de responsabilidad civil con el objetivo de reparar los daños y perjuicios causados por su "injusto" ingreso en prisión por una prevaricadora actuación judicial. 

Página Web: Santander


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

Ya empezamos con los m.... de siempre.


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

Kujire... parece que van en serio los chicos de APPLE con su TABLET... hoy el mercado up up up!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Dic 2009)

jur... Si hay volumen la tiran los grandes y sino lo hay ya se encargan de ello los peques... Ains que cruz.


----------



## multi (28 Dic 2009)

Buenas,

¿Conocéis alguna página en la que se puedan ver los datos de acciones en compra y venta de las cotizadas en OTC?

Gracias y un saludo,


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Dic 2009)

HYTM despega, si pega un recorte mirad la zona de 0,422-0,431 para poner orden de compra y vender a un +8%


Aria casi cierra el gap, si se le atraganta mirad la zona de 1,94 para ampliar...


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

Quedan un par de días y los grandes no están operando... no creo que perdamos los 2.00USD de aquí al jueves.


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> HYTM despega, si pega un recorte mirad la zona de 0,422-0,431 para poner orden de compra y vender a un +8%



Si quieres intentarlo... pon una venta a 0.485... volverá a bajar.
Aunque para ser sinceros yo me esperaba hoy alguna noticia, jó.

Multi, ni idea... de aquí que yo sepa nadie sigue el mercado Otc.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2009)

Pues las MTS ya lograron pasar de 32 euros, vamos a ver como van las cosas a partir de ahora, pero me he puesto en modo paranoid ON, aunque aun espero que suban algo más, no mucho pero si algo más.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Quedan un par de días y los grandes no están operando... no creo que perdamos los 2.00USD de aquí al jueves.



Sí pero un gap al alza a ARIA si lo cierra tan pronto le sienta muy mal...

DPTR está interesantísima hoy... hace muy buena segunda mitad de sesión vigiladla por si corrige ahora, hoy se han cepillado a algunos cortos de nuevo.


----------



## multi (28 Dic 2009)

Gracias Wataru_ 

A ver si consigo averiguarlo, tengo unas cosillas sueltas por ahí...


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí pero un gap al alza a ARIA si lo cierra tan pronto le sienta muy mal...
> 
> DPTR está interesantísima hoy... hace muy buena segunda mitad de sesión vigiladla por si corrige ahora, hoy se han cepillado a algunos cortos de nuevo.



Ha roto el rango de tradeo al alza, las hytm... podría ser bueno.


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

El miedo ha hecho su trabajo... hay posis de venta +10k a 2.08USD....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Dic 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ha roto el rango de tradeo al alza, las hytm... podría ser bueno.



Tiene un volumen muy majo, a ver si hacen soporte en 0,50 y llegan noticias en Enero...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Dic 2009)

multi dijo:


> Gracias Wataru_
> 
> A ver si consigo averiguarlo, tengo unas cosillas sueltas por ahí...



Hola Multi, no es una inocentada pero OTC es un poco chungo jugar...

Si te metes en los valores que jugamos ya es de emociones fuertes OTC ni te digo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Dic 2009)

DPTR apuntito de meterle cortos, creo que va a corregir dentro de nada....


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

Wataru... como se nota, cuando quieren soltar papel... la semana pasada... a los 30' negociamos +500.000accs.... vamos a ir negociando cada vez menos... no es bueno... ya que vienen los arreones al rojo.


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... como se nota, cuando quieren soltar papel... la semana pasada... a los 30' negociamos +500.000accs.... vamos a ir negociando cada vez menos... no es bueno... ya que vienen los arreones al rojo.



Si el volumen es de pena... Pero si se estanca en un precio, aparte de bajarla también pueden subirla para ganar interés.

De todas formas, esperemos que esos fondos que han salido por patas, vuelvan en Enero. Aunque me supongo que querrán conocer cuantas acciones se van a poner sobre la mesa.

Sigo mosqueado por saber, porque Merck, no ha soltado aún guita...


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

JMP según mis investigaciones, ha vendido +700.000accs.


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> JMP según mis investigaciones, ha vendido +700.000accs.



Ahora mismo lo de mffais no me va bien... a ¿cuánto compraron? 2.3??


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

*Top 10 Institutional Holders: ARIA*


<table class="pf_data"><thead>  <tr> <th class="ownershipinst_name first">Name</th> <th class="ownershipinst_shares">Shares</th> <th class="ownershipinst_value">Estimated Value of Shares *</th> <th class="ownershipinst_holdings">Holdings</th> <th class="ownershipinst_shout">Shares Outstanding</th> <th class="ownershipinst_turnover right">Turnover Rating</th> </tr> </thead> <tbody class="smaller"> <tr class=" first odd"> <td class="first">BlackRock Institutional Trust Company, N.A.</td> <td class="current_sort center">6.8 M</td> <td class="center">15.02 M</td> <td class="center">0.00%</td> <td class="center">6.23%</td> <td class="right last">Low</td> </tr> <tr class=" even"> <td class="first">Index Ventures</td> <td class="current_sort center">6.48 M</td> <td class="center">10.36 M</td> <td class="center">10.82%</td> <td class="center">5.94%</td> <td class="right last">Low</td> </tr> <tr class=" odd"> <td class="first">Jennison Associates LLC</td> <td class="current_sort center">3.4 M</td> <td class="center">7.51 M</td> <td class="center">0.01%</td> <td class="center">3.12%</td> <td class="right last">Low</td> </tr> <tr class=" even"> <td class="first">Vanguard Group, Inc.</td> <td class="current_sort center">2.34 M</td> <td class="center">5.17 M</td> <td class="center">0.00%</td> <td class="center">2.14%</td> <td class="right last">Low</td> </tr> <tr class=" odd"> <td class="first">State Street Global Advisors (US)</td> <td class="current_sort center">1.94 M</td> <td class="center">4.28 M</td> <td class="center">0.00%</td> <td class="center">1.77%</td> <td class="right last">Low</td> </tr> <tr class=" even"> <td class="first">J.P. Morgan Investment Management Inc. (New York)</td> <td class="current_sort center">1.62 M</td> <td class="center">3.58 M</td> <td class="center">0.00%</td> <td class="center">1.48%</td> <td class="right last">Low</td> </tr> <tr class=" odd"> <td class="first">Dimensional Fund Advisors, LP</td> <td class="current_sort center">1.58 M</td> <td class="center">3.48 M</td> <td class="center">0.00%</td> <td class="center">1.44%</td> <td class="right last">Low</td> </tr> <tr class=" even"> <td class="first">Millennium Management, L.L.C.</td> <td class="current_sort center">1.27 M</td> <td class="center">2.82 M</td> <td class="center">0.04%</td> <td class="center">1.17%</td> <td class="right last">High</td> </tr> <tr class=" odd"> <td class="first">TIAA-CREF</td> <td class="current_sort center">1.11 M</td> <td class="center">2.46 M</td> <td class="center">0.00%</td> <td class="center">1.02%</td> <td class="right last">Low</td> </tr> <tr class=" last even"> <td class="first">ClearBridge Advisors</td> <td class="current_sort center">1.08 M</td> <td class="center">2.38 M</td> <td class="center">0.00%</td> <td class="center">0.99%</td> <td class="right last">Low</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

No lo recuerdo, pero si compruebas la cifra de mffais, con la actualizada de la semana pasada, hay una venta de esas accs que comentaba.


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> *Top 10 Institutional Holders: ARIA*
> 
> 
> <table class="pf_data"><thead> <tr> <th class="ownershipinst_name first">Name</th> <th class="ownershipinst_shares">Shares</th> <th class="ownershipinst_value">Estimated Value of Shares *</th> <th class="ownershipinst_holdings">Holdings</th> <th class="ownershipinst_shout">Shares Outstanding</th> <th class="ownershipinst_turnover right">Turnover Rating</th> </tr> </thead> <tbody class="smaller"> <tr class=" first odd"> <td class="first">BlackRock Institutional Trust Company, N.A.</td> <td class="current_sort center">6.8 M</td> <td class="center">15.02 M</td> <td class="center">0.00%</td> <td class="center">6.23%</td> <td class="right last">Low</td> </tr> <tr class=" even"> <td class="first">Index Ventures</td> <td class="current_sort center">6.48 M</td> <td class="center">10.36 M</td> <td class="center">10.82%</td> <td class="center">5.94%</td> <td class="right last">Low</td> </tr> <tr class=" odd"> <td class="first">Jennison Associates LLC</td> <td class="current_sort center">3.4 M</td> <td class="center">7.51 M</td> <td class="center">0.01%</td> <td class="center">3.12%</td> <td class="right last">Low</td> </tr> <tr class=" even"> <td class="first">Vanguard Group, Inc.</td> <td class="current_sort center">2.34 M</td> <td class="center">5.17 M</td> <td class="center">0.00%</td> <td class="center">2.14%</td> <td class="right last">Low</td> </tr> <tr class=" odd"> <td class="first">State Street Global Advisors (US)</td> <td class="current_sort center">1.94 M</td> <td class="center">4.28 M</td> <td class="center">0.00%</td> <td class="center">1.77%</td> <td class="right last">Low</td> </tr> <tr class=" even"> <td class="first">J.P. Morgan Investment Management Inc. (New York)</td> <td class="current_sort center">1.62 M</td> <td class="center">3.58 M</td> <td class="center">0.00%</td> <td class="center">1.48%</td> <td class="right last">Low</td> </tr> <tr class=" odd"> <td class="first">Dimensional Fund Advisors, LP</td> <td class="current_sort center">1.58 M</td> <td class="center">3.48 M</td> <td class="center">0.00%</td> <td class="center">1.44%</td> <td class="right last">Low</td> </tr> <tr class=" even"> <td class="first">Millennium Management, L.L.C.</td> <td class="current_sort center">1.27 M</td> <td class="center">2.82 M</td> <td class="center">0.04%</td> <td class="center">1.17%</td> <td class="right last">High</td> </tr> <tr class=" odd"> <td class="first">TIAA-CREF</td> <td class="current_sort center">1.11 M</td> <td class="center">2.46 M</td> <td class="center">0.00%</td> <td class="center">1.02%</td> <td class="right last">Low</td> </tr> <tr class=" last even"> <td class="first">ClearBridge Advisors</td> <td class="current_sort center">1.08 M</td> <td class="center">2.38 M</td> <td class="center">0.00%</td> <td class="center">0.99%</td> <td class="right last">Low</td></tr></tbody></table>



Error... he mirado otra cosa...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Dic 2009)

Joderrrrrrrrr tenia el corto bueno esta mañana y lo cerre....grrrr nos vamos a cerrar el hueco... voy a meter unos minis largos


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Dic 2009)

Luca, en hytm nos vamos a quedar en 0.48 un buen rato... han puesto una orden Gorda en 0.48.


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

Aunque por otro lado, JPM aparece en:

*Top 10 Mutual Fund Holders: ARIA*


<table class="pf_data"><thead> <tr> <th class="ownershipmutual_name first">Name</th> <th class="ownershipmutual_shares">Shares</th> <th class="ownershipmutual_value">Estimated Value of Shares *</th> <th class="ownershipmutual_holdings">Holdings</th> <th class="ownershipmutual_shout">Shares Outstanding</th> <th class="ownershipmutual_turnover right last">Turnover Rating</th> </tr> </thead> <tbody class="smaller"> <tr class=" first odd"> <td class="first">Jennison Health Sciences Fund</td> <td class="current_sort center">2.52 M</td> <td class="center">4.53 M</td> <td class="center">1.13%</td> <td class="center">2.31%</td> <td class="right last">Medium</td> </tr> <tr class=" even"> <td class="first">iShares Russell 2000 Index Fund</td> <td class="current_sort center">1.56 M</td> <td class="center">3.44 M</td> <td class="center">0.03%</td> <td class="center">1.43%</td> <td class="right last">Low</td> </tr> <tr class=" odd"> <td class="first">Vanguard Total Stock Market Index Fund</td> <td class="current_sort center">1.47 M</td> <td class="center">3.26 M</td> <td class="center">0.00%</td> <td class="center">1.35%</td> <td class="right last">High</td> </tr> <tr class=" even">  <td class="first">iShares NASDAQ Biotechnology Index Fund</td> <td class="current_sort center">1.04 M</td> <td class="center">2.29 M</td> <td class="center">0.14%</td> <td class="center">0.95%</td> <td class="right last">Low</td> </tr> <tr class=" odd"> <td class="first">Legg Mason ClearBridge Small Cap Growth Fund</td> <td class="current_sort center">929,170</td> <td class="center">2.05 M</td> <td class="center">0.30%</td> <td class="center">0.85%</td> <td class="right last">Low</td> </tr> <tr class=" even"> <td class="first">iShares Russell 2000 Growth Index Fund</td> <td class="current_sort center">817,213</td> <td class="center">1.81 M</td> <td class="center">0.05%</td> <td class="center">0.75%</td> <td class="right last">Low</td> </tr> <tr class=" odd"> <td class="first">DFA U.S. Small Cap Value Series</td> <td class="current_sort center">840,284</td> <td class="center">1.62 M</td> <td class="center">0.03%</td> <td class="center">0.77%</td> <td class="right last">Low</td> </tr> <tr class=" even"> <td class="first">CREF Stock Account</td> <td class="current_sort center">706,988</td> <td class="center">1.56 M</td> <td class="center">0.00%</td> <td class="center">0.65%</td> <td class="right last">Low</td> </tr> <tr class=" odd"> <td class="first">Pacific Select Health Sciences Portfolio</td> <td class="current_sort center">661,800</td> <td class="center">1.50 M</td> <td class="center">1.90%</td> <td class="center">0.61%</td> <td class="right last">Medium</td> </tr> <tr class=" last even"> <td class="first">JPMorgan Small Cap Growth Fund</td> <td class="current_sort center">617,300</td> <td class="center">1.11 M</td> <td class="center">0.30%</td> <td class="center">0.57%</td> <td class="right last">Medium</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

Cargando en estos niveles para un intradia...


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

Nada... que no me dejan comprar a 2.04USD ... han puesto un tapón de 40k a 2.05USD para comprar.


----------



## Efren (28 Dic 2009)

multi dijo:


> Gracias Wataru_
> 
> A ver si consigo averiguarlo, tengo unas cosillas sueltas por ahí...



Pregunta aquí a ver si saben algo

MIS OPINIONES Y CHIVATAZOS(gabri32) - Foros de debate de Expansión.com


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

Ya han comido... nos vamos a los 2.00USD...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Dic 2009)

Bueno no os podéis quejar con DPTR, he acertado más o menos...

Me marc ho a casa, luego os leo!.


----------



## pyn (28 Dic 2009)

Me da en el hocico que van a saltarme el STOP, últimamente siempre hacen lo mismo, la última media hora del ibex+robasta se mueven más puntos que en las 6 horas anteriores.


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2009)

Pues no han estado nada mal las MTS hoy con un +3.28% 

Han cerrado en subasta por encima de máximo, las IBR están aburridísimas y se nota la manipulación que hacen con ellas, parece que el mandato de hoy era no dejarlas subir de 3.28 y ahí han terminado, lo cual tampoco es mala señal.

De la gringa EVC no puedo alegrarme tanto, le gano pero está en un lateral muy aburrido.


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

Me ha entrado la orden a 2.03USD....


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

Es curioso el baremo de la ordenes desde España... tengo varias puestas a 2.03USD... y me están entrando las últimas que he puesto, la que tengo desde hace 1 hora, solo se ha completado un 30%. ?????


----------



## ghkghk (28 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> *Pues no han estado nada mal las MTS hoy con un +3.28% *
> Han cerrado en subasta por encima de máximo, las IBR están aburridísimas y se nota la manipulación que hacen con ellas, parece que el mandato de hoy era no dejarlas subir de 3.28 y ahí han terminado, lo cual tampoco es mala señal.
> 
> De la gringa EVC no puedo alegrarme tanto, le gano pero está en un lateral muy aburrido.



:ouch:

Joder Mulder! Si encuentras otra estilo MTS de la que estés tan seguro... insiste!


----------



## multi (28 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hola Multi, no es una inocentada pero OTC es un poco chungo jugar...
> 
> Si te metes en los valores que jugamos ya es de emociones fuertes OTC ni te digo...




Jeje, lo tengo claro Luca. Estas son un par de "apuestillas" que tengo por ahí y de las que espero o nada o todo...no hay punto medio...

Eso sí, me ayudaría para compras en momentos puntuales, conocer las posiciones, pero bueno...

Saludos y a ver si en breve me apunto a alguna de las vuestras...


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Dic 2009)

multi dijo:


> Jeje, lo tengo claro Luca. Estas son un par de "apuestillas" que tengo por ahí y de las que espero o nada o todo...no hay punto medio...
> 
> Eso sí, me ayudaría para compras en momentos puntuales, conocer las posiciones, pero bueno...
> 
> Saludos y a ver si en breve me apunto a alguna de las vuestras...



En el hilo del foro expansión que te han puesto más atrás, he leído algo al respecto... alguna de esas webs era de pago...

Level2StockQuotes.com - Level 2 Quotes and Charts

Esta no creo que te funcione con las otcs... prueba. De todas formas, estoy de acuerdo con el comentario de Luca... al menos que estés muy muy seguro no te metas ahí, porque te crujen a comisiones y salirse puede ser complicado.

En el Nasdaq tienes emociones fuertes... y al menos sabes que las cuentas están auditadas... que algo es algo... juuas.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> :ouch:
> 
> Joder Mulder! Si encuentras otra estilo MTS de la que estés tan seguro... insiste!



Hoy he entrado en IBR, creo que debe subir bastante y la están aguantando para que no suba tanto, podría dispararse en breve porque en enero va a ser la que más baje del Ibex, aunque en el caso de IBR se trata de un valor reciente y tengo poca estadística, así que la previsión podría no ser muy fiable.

Con TL5 y BME va a suceder algo parecido y el histórico de la estadística tiene más años.


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

Vamos a por los 2.02USD... 20k acciones.


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

Mulder, en su momento estuve tradeando IBR... con compras de 50k acciones me sacaba practicamente 6k euros a la semana.... pero desde marzo... apenas se mueve... los 3,00€ son un suelo muy consolidado.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy he entrado en IBR, creo que debe subir bastante y la están aguantando para que no suba tanto, podría dispararse en breve porque en enero va a ser la que más baje del Ibex, aunque en el caso de IBR se trata de un valor reciente y tengo poca estadística, así que la previsión podría no ser muy fiable.
> 
> Con TL5 y BME va a suceder algo parecido y el histórico de la estadística tiene más años.




Pues a finales de enero le meteré unos 30k a IBR (siempre que haya bajado mucho). Además, me cae especialmente bien por ser la única del IBEX con sede en Valencia.


----------



## multi (28 Dic 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> En el hilo del foro expansión que te han puesto más atrás, he leído algo al respecto... alguna de esas webs era de pago...
> 
> Level2StockQuotes.com - Level 2 Quotes and Charts
> 
> ...



Hola Wataru, 

He probado a ver, pero nada...valores del OTC, cerete...aparecen charts, pero posis de compras y ventas...

Jejeje sobre las cuentas auditadas, no te falta nada de razón...ésto como os cuento es un "juego" que tengo entre manos...una teoría de tiempos y gráficos...en fin. Ya veremos como acaba la "juerga".

En el Down y Nasdaq, estuve hasta Junio. A partir de ahí, he hecho pequeñas incursiones, pero nada serio. Hacia mitad de Julio tenía previsión de bajada general, con vistas a volver a entrar pero evidentemente fallé en mis calculos, decidí esperar...y esperé demasiado.

Confio en volver sobre mitad de Febrero al Nasdaq...Hasta ese momento, veo con "nostalgia" y mucha prudencia las acciones.


----------



## multi (28 Dic 2009)

Efren dijo:


> Pregunta aquí a ver si saben algo
> 
> MIS OPINIONES Y CHIVATAZOS(gabri32) - Foros de debate de Expansión.com



Gracias Efren, 

Voy a ver si consigo algo de info.


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues a finales de enero le meteré unos 30k a IBR (siempre que haya bajado mucho). Además, me cae especialmente bien por ser la única del IBEX con sede en Valencia.



Creo que no has entendido lo que he dicho, yo no he mencionado que IBR vaya a subir en febrero, si tu crees que jugar a adivinar una subida porque un valor baje mucho es buen sistema te auguro unas futuras y bonitas banderas imperiales


----------



## ghkghk (28 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que no has entendido lo que he dicho, yo no he mencionado que IBR vaya a subir en febrero, si tu crees que jugar a adivinar una subida porque un valor baje mucho es buen sistema te auguro unas futuras y bonitas banderas imperiales



Correcto. Pensaba que decías que subiría tras una gran caida en enero. Las mentes dispersas como yo deberían leer los posts un par de veces antes de responder


----------



## pyn (28 Dic 2009)

Hola pandilla,
despues de haber estado "estudiando" el miniSP500 un tiempo y de aburrirme soberanamente con el Ibex, he pensado en dar el salto, que creo que estoy preparado. Ahora lo que necesito es una plataforma gráfica, con acceso en tiempo real (no hace falta nivel II) al miniSP500. He estado mirando muy por encima el Visual Chart, pero no he encontrado si tiene acceso a los futuros del miniSP500.

Si alguno usa alguna plataforma gráfica para los futuros de este índice me sería de gran ayuda.


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2009)

Hamijos, ¿todavía queda alguno con ARIAd en cartera?.


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Dic 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, ¿todavía queda alguno con ARIAd en cartera?.



¿Haciendo amigos ienso:?

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

Somos el núcleo duro... las inversiones H-R- no son para todos.... sigo acumulando ... en el momento que vuelvan los HFs... nos vamos a olvidar del rango de los 2.xxUSD XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Haciendo amigos ienso:?
> 
> Un saludo



Sin maldad, es una pregunta por curiosidad.


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Somos el núcleo duro... las inversiones H-R- no son para todos.... sigo acumulando ... en el momento que vuelvan los HFs... nos vamos a olvidar del rango de los 2.xxUSD XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



Yah, yah... pasaremos a los 1.9x... )

Quedamos los 3 tontos y el listo jaja.

Buenas noches :cook:


----------



## tonuel (28 Dic 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas noches :cook:




*buenas noches...*


pero sobretodo... 





*buena suerte... *


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

Wataru... recuerda SANOFI... SANOFI.... estamos manteniendo muy bien los 2.00USD -modo acumulación, activado-


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... recuerda SANOFI... SANOFI.... estamos manteniendo muy bien los 2.00USD -modo acumulación, activado-



Ah ¿pero esa no era la inocentada del día? 

Yo creia que si.


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... recuerda SANOFI... SANOFI.... estamos manteniendo muy bien los 2.00USD -modo acumulación, activado-



Te lo digo en serio, cambias de opinión cada 5 minutos... miedo me daría trabajar para ti... todo lo querría firmado juas.

Hasta finales de Enero no vamos a saber hacia donde nos quieren llevar, paciencia hermano :.


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2009)

Por cierto, que pedazo de subidón se ha dado el S&P en los últimos minutos de la sesión.


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

Yep... tenemos que mantener la ilusión.... si quieres timos; HEB - CTIC - SOMX -


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, que pedazo de subidón se ha dado el S&P en los últimos minutos de la sesión.




Menudo subidon,4 puntos jajajajaja casi me caigo de la silla del meneo :Baile:

Ando liado con los minis del esepe hasta con el telefono,esto no cierra nunca,menudo vicio 8:


----------



## pyn (28 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Menudo subidon,4 puntos jajajajaja casi me caigo de la silla del meneo :Baile:
> 
> Ando liado con los minis del esepe hasta con el telefono,esto no cierra nunca,menudo vicio 8:




¿Tú inviertes como hobbie o como profesión?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Tú inviertes como hobbie o como profesión?



Lo mio es por vicio,como los que van al casino,al bingo o las maquinas jajajaja
Si tuviera que vivir de la bolsa estaba mendigando desde hace tiempo,con un cartel en la boca de metro en el que reza: Una moneda para un corto al botas :XX:


----------



## donpepito (28 Dic 2009)

Hoy ha sido un día fenomenal para el trading ... el miércoles vendí 80k .... de media en 2.09 2.10 y hoy he vuelto a comprarlas a 2.02 2.03 ...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Dic 2009)

Por cierto me quedo con un mini s&p corto 1123.5 a dormir....junto a los 3 largos minibex a 11975... a ver si hay suerte y no la liamos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy ha sido un día fenomenal para el trading ... el miércoles vendí 80k .... de media en 2.09 2.10 y hoy he vuelto a comprarlas a 2.02 2.03 ...



En Enero me voy a abrir una cuenta en R4 para operar en usa,vete preparandome el terreno


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> En Enero me voy a abrir una cuenta en R4 para operar en usa,vete preparandome el terreno


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Dic 2009)

Bueno ya he visto el cierre...

Lo estais pasando un poco mal los de ARIA, lo que veo es que hoy ha intentado hacer un platillo y se le ha atragantado, mañana podéis tener gap a la baja y puede subir, lo miraré para intradía...

Si hace Gap al alza y os queréis librar de ella aprovechad...

Tiene un 32% de autocartera tened cuidado...


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno ya he visto el cierre...
> 
> Lo estais pasando un poco mal los de ARIA, lo que veo es que hoy ha intentado hacer un platillo y se le ha atragantado, mañana podéis tener gap a la baja y puede subir, lo miraré para intradía...
> 
> ...



Buenas Luca ^^

No creo que tenga un 32% de autocartera, cuando precisamente uno de los motivos que argumenta para la ampliación es que apenas tiene acciones para repartir beneficios.

Me imagino que será 32% flotante, es decir en manos no declaradas (Gacelillas y DPs! varios...).

A la cama voy inocho:


----------



## Hagen (29 Dic 2009)

buenas Dias, 

Los fututos en plano o con ligera subida.

Los Japos 10,638.06 
+3.83 (0.04%)


----------



## pyn (29 Dic 2009)

Buenos días,
veo muchas posiciones (+250) en 12040 (miniIbex), hacía tiempo que no veía tantas en preapertura. A ver si es la antesala de algo, porque ayer fue aburridísimo.

Sigo de reojo el SP500.


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2009)

A los buenos dias!

Todo parece seguir muy tranquilo, mientras el volumen sea bajo no hay peligro de correcciones. Los gringos nos podrían dar un espectáculo esta tarde, probablemente alcista.

Todo dependerá de como salgan los datos de hoy.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Todo parece seguir muy tranquilo, mientras el volumen sea bajo no hay peligro de correcciones. Los gringos nos podrían dar un espectáculo esta tarde, probablemente alcista.
> 
> Todo dependerá de como salgan los datos de hoy.



Pues espero que el espectáculo ese empiece cuanto antes porque me estoy aburriendo soberanamente...


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues espero que el espectáculo ese empiece cuanto antes porque me estoy aburriendo soberanamente...



No te quejes, que sino recuerdo mal pusiste que ibas larga desde el 11570 o cosa así y dos más desde el 11670 o similar, juass.

Vende alguno que lo mismo lo puedes recomprar un poco más abajo...

DP! 5 Cold Stocks Heating Up (ARIA, LEAP)

Un saludo o


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Dic 2009)

Buenos días: Los datos para hoy en USA... 

13:45 - US - ICSC-Goldman Store Sales
14:55 - US - Informe Redbook de ventas en cadenas comerciales
*15:00 - US - Informe S&P Case-Shiller sobre el mercado inmobiliario
16:00 - US - Confianza del consumidor
*19:00 - US - Subasta de Notas a 5 años 

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Dic 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> No te quejes, que sino recuerdo mal pusiste que ibas larga desde el 11570 o cosa así y dos más desde el 11670 o similar, juass.
> 
> Vende alguno que lo mismo lo puedes recomprar un poco más abajo...
> 
> ...



No, si no me quejo... pero es que una se acostumbra a que esto suba 1% cada día, y si no sube me mosqueo... 
No vendo que seguro que en ese momento empieza a subir de manera desbocada. Está comprobado, me ha pasado más veces.


----------



## rosonero (29 Dic 2009)

Buenos días a la forería !!!

No quisiera ser pájaro de mal agüero ( al menos para Pecata) pero ¿ no es posible que el Ibex-Eurostoxx bajen a tapar el hueco del lunes durante esta mañana?


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Dic 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenos días a la forería !!!
> 
> No quisiera ser pájaro de mal agüero ( al menos para Pecata) pero ¿ no es posible que el Ibex-Eurostoxx bajen a tapar el hueco del lunes durante esta mañana?



A mi no me importa que tapen el hueco, siempre y cuando lo destapen esta tarde, je je...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Dic 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenos días a la forería !!!
> 
> No quisiera ser pájaro de mal agüero ( al menos para Pecata) pero ¿ no es posible que el Ibex-Eurostoxx bajen a tapar el hueco del lunes durante esta mañana?



Hola Rosonero, como ha ido por Lleida?  Donde has estado exactamente...? 

Huecos del Ibex:
-11967-11987
-11891-11918
-11645-11657

Saludos...


----------



## Hagen (29 Dic 2009)

Esto esta aburridisimo,

Ayer compre en la subastas Iberdrolas, y me he desecho ya de ellas, no la dejan subir.

Acabo de ponerme corto en Indra.


----------



## tonuel (29 Dic 2009)

12000 por aquí... 12000 por allá...



*PIM... 


PAM...* 



Saludos :XX:


----------



## percebe (29 Dic 2009)

A ver quien me dice algo sobre esto. Tengo unas cuantas de estas:
Neurogen Corporation - Google Finance
estan fuera de cotizacion por haberla comprado Ligand y de lo que me quiero enterar es que va a pasar con esta cotizacion ,quitaran la suspension , las cambiaran por acciones de ligand, las tengo que vender a ese precio, mirar a ver si me decis algo, que no tengo ni pajolera idea.


----------



## rosonero (29 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola Rosonero, como ha ido por Lleida?  Donde has estado exactamente...?
> 
> Huecos del Ibex:
> -11967-11987
> ...



Sigo por aquí hasta pasado fin de año. Estoy en Aitona (2.500 hab. y dedicado casi en exclusiva a los frutales, melocotón y pera sobretodo). Mucha vida familiar y algún día de compras por Alcarrás (con el bebé no nos podemos alejar mucho del campo base )


----------



## chameleon (29 Dic 2009)

alguno conectado de los que usáis qtstalker?
estoy jugueteando, pero no sé como descargar los datos de yahoo...


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Dic 2009)

A las alturas que estamos, no entiendo que haya tanta diferencia entre el futuro y el contado.


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> alguno conectado de los que usáis qtstalker?
> estoy jugueteando, pero no sé como descargar los datos de yahoo...



- Pulsas en el icono donde salen dos ordenadores, el icono está al lado del interrogante y de la escala de tiempo.
- Seleccionas Yahoo en la ventana emergente.
- Una vez ahí le das al último icono, el de más a la derecha que parece un papel blanco, escribes los tickers de lo que quieras bajarte, los tickers han de coincidir con los del Yahoo Finance y han de estar en mayúsculas.
- Luego seleccionas el ticker más abajo donde dice '0 files' o seleccionas 'All Symbols'.
- Si no tienes ningún dato aun debes seleccionar 'History' donde dice Method y darle la fecha de inicio y la fecha de fin.
- En este momento pulsas el primer icono, el de la izquierda y se lo baja.
- Selecciona 'Quote' donde dice Method para bajarte la cotización de ayer.

Ya tienes los datos, ahora según lo que hayas bajado lo tendrás en una carpeta distinta de las que te salen a la izquierda en la lista de tickers. Si has seleccionado una española está en MC si es holandesa AS, si es alemana DE y así...

Si hay algo que no tengas claro pregunta


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2009)

El Stoxx acaba de tocar los 3000 en plena sesión, interesante...


----------



## chameleon (29 Dic 2009)

todo claro MULDER, un thx como una casa


----------



## pyn (29 Dic 2009)

Por dios díganme un valor interesante para trading, que está visto que el ibex no despierta.


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2009)

Me está cogiendo mal de altura con las MTS, he ajustado el stop y estoy pensando seriamente en salirme, aunque esto solo responde a miedos infundados nada que tenga que ver con el análisis.


----------



## chameleon (29 Dic 2009)

una pregunta MULDER, yahoo no tiene datos históricos cada 15 min?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Dic 2009)

Me han violado el corto del mini sp 

Haber si sube un poquito el minibex y suelto los 3 minis largos y me pongo corto,esto de estar largo es un sinvivir :XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Me está cogiendo mal de altura con las MTS, he ajustado el stop y estoy pensando seriamente en salirme, aunque esto solo responde a miedos infundados nada que tenga que ver con el análisis.



No te salgas, mientras sigas ganando... ajusta más el stop y ya está.
Piensa que tienes una baza a tu favor, H.Lecter va corto...


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Por dios díganme un valor interesante para trading, que está visto que el ibex no despierta.



Pues veo muchos que están interesantes, ayer ya puse IBR, que aunque esté superlateral al menos le voy sacando algo, además de esa tienes BME o IBE.

Creo que MTS aun tiene recorrido al alza hasta los 37 euros, pero eso no va a suceder mañana mismo.

edito: IBR será un buen valor si pasa los 3.30 que es el techo del lateral que lleva durante todo diciembre y noviembre.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No te salgas, mientras sigas ganando... ajusta más el stop y ya está.
> Piensa que tienes una baza a tu favor, H.Lecter va corto...



Para las que tengo me cago dentro jajajajaja
Solo me han dado 108,esta claro que interdin es de pobres,al no tener cortos de T5 les van a dar mucho por el ojete,me voy a cambiar de broker,lo de telecinco es de traca,todos los dias por la mañana la tiran sobre los 9,8 y luego la suben hasta la subasta,me podria haber sacado un buen pico tradeando pero al no tener cortos paso de jugar solo al alza.

La verdad es que estoy hasta los 00 del Ibex,con la ruina que tiene España,el paro,la bajada bestial del consumo,la deuda brutal del estado y la que nos espera subimos a maximos como los demas.... me vendreis con el cuento de que esto no tiene nada que ver con la economia,que son multinacionales que facturan el 50% fuera de España y pollas en vinagre....ver para creer.

Si es verdad que las bolsas pegan un bajon va a comprar papelitos del Ibex su puta madre,comprare apple,google,coca cola,alguna bio tirada de precio y algo del stock50.


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> una pregunta MULDER, yahoo no tiene datos históricos cada 15 min?



No, la única forma que he encontrado de conseguir histórico intradía es cogiendo 'prestados' los datos del Visual Chart 

Aparte de eso tengo una especie de daemon chupando datos a Yahoo cada 30 segs. solo con acciones españolas que tampoco me gusta abusar, pero me llevaría el Stoxx enterito, tal vez algún día lo haga.


----------



## rosonero (29 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx acaba de tocar los 3000 en plena sesión, *interesante*...



Vamos!!!!! Mulder, no te hagas tú también el *interesante* y dinos que te sugiere


----------



## chameleon (29 Dic 2009)

hay un plugin que parece que chupa datos intradía de yahoo:

Qtstalker: Quote Plugin - Yahoo



> Yahoo provides historical and 10 - 20 minute delayed quotes for free. All yahoo supported exchanges are available with this plugin.



edit: no...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Por dios díganme un valor interesante para trading, que está visto que el ibex no despierta.



NASDAQ: DPTR NASDAQ:HYTM

Un +4% diario es fácil en ambas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Dic 2009)

pyn dijo:


> Por dios díganme un valor interesante para trading, que está visto que el ibex no despierta.



Corto al POP nunca falla


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Dic 2009)

GTXI parece que va a cerrar el gap del 11 de noviembre, si lo consigue puede que compre unas cuantas si corrige....


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2009)

A las buenas tardes!



rosonero dijo:


> Vamos!!!!! Mulder, no te hagas tú también el *interesante* y dinos que te sugiere



No es que me sugiera nada en especial, pero llevamos dos días en que se ha llegado a ese nivel en apertura y no lo tocábamos intradía, solo quiere decir que el rally sigue en marcha, ahora parece que quieren pasarlo ya en serio porque estamos acercándonos por tercera vez.

Realmente es la quinta vez, la tercera se saldó con la superación del 3000 pero solo por un punto, este mediodía hemos hecho un máximo anual.

El 50% de corrección de la bajada de 2008 en el Stoxx está en 3154, un nivel que ya tenemos muy cerca mientras el resto de índices importantes ya ha llegado, no creo que se acaben las navidades sin haber rebasado esa cota, aunque con lo perrofláutico que es el Stoxx igual lo dejan para más adelante.


----------



## rosonero (29 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días: Los datos para hoy en USA...
> 
> 13:45 - US - ICSC-Goldman Store Sales
> 14:55 - US - Informe Redbook de ventas en cadenas comerciales
> ...



¿Alguien sabe cómo han salido los datos? Cárpatos parece estar sólo de guardia y no actualiza :


----------



## Yosako_borrado (29 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> comprare apple,google,coca cola,alguna bio tirada de precio y algo del stock50.



¿Apple? ¡Pero si está está en máximos históricos!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Dic 2009)

Yosako dijo:


> ¿Apple? ¡Pero si está está en máximos históricos!



Cuando corrija bastante,a estos precios que las compre otro


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cómo han salido los datos? Cárpatos parece estar sólo de guardia y no actualiza :



Ya los ha puesto.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Dic 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cómo han salido los datos? Cárpatos parece estar sólo de guardia y no actualiza :



El S&P CaseShiller -7,28% creo que esperaban -7,2%... En un rato sale la confianza del consumidor... 

Saludos...


----------



## rosonero (29 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya los ha puesto.



Ok. Acabo de verlos. Un poco peor de lo esperado, nada nuevo.


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2009)

Ya estoy fuera de MTS, de momento me quedo solo con IBR y con la gringa hasta que pase final de año, no ha estado nada mal, le he sacado 2,3 euros por acción.

Es posible que vuelva a entrar en ella pero ya veremos, creo que IBR acabará subiendo lo que ha de subir ahora la aguantan descaradamente.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Dic 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cómo han salido los datos? Cárpatos parece estar sólo de guardia y no actualiza :



13:45 - US - ICSC-Goldman Store Sales: +0,4% semanal, +2,3% interanual
14:55 - US - Informe Redbook de ventas en cadenas comerciales: -4,5% mensual (se esperaba -4,3%), +1,9% interanual (expectativas 2,1%)
15:00 - US - Informe S&P Case-Shiller sobre el mercado inmobiliario: sin cambios, se esperaba +0,2% (en el mensual), en el interanual -7,3%.

Lo tienes en la página principal de Renta4


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Dic 2009)

yo aun sigo en MTS


----------



## rosonero (29 Dic 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> yo aun sigo en MTS



Hombre!!!! Es que lo tuyo es una relación formal, lo de Mulder ha sido un rollete de verano o fin de semana.


----------



## ddddd (29 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya estoy fuera de MTS, de momento me quedo solo con IBR y con la gringa hasta que pase final de año, no ha estado nada mal, le he sacado 2,3 euros por acción.
> 
> Es posible que vuelva a entrar en ella pero ya veremos, creo que IBR acabará subiendo lo que ha de subir ahora la aguantan descaradamente.




Hablando de Renovables, ¿como veríais Solaria?

Entrada hoy en 2,54 esperando poca bajada si la hubiera y posibilidades de rebote de al menos el 10%.

Saludos.


----------



## chollero (29 Dic 2009)

chollero dijo:


> puestos a dar recomendaciones voy a proponeros un valor
> 
> ADVENTRX Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance



alguien sabe que le pasa a esta que recomendé el 12 de octubre a 0,12 centavos? xddd


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-4101.html#post2087715

yalodeciayo


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Dic 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Hombre!!!! Es que lo tuyo es una relación formal, lo de Mulder ha sido un rollete de verano o fin de semana.



Creo que voy a empezar a ser bigámico con REPSOL


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Dic 2009)

DP estás acumulando GTXI? Tiene una pinta muy buena....


----------



## Hagen (29 Dic 2009)

Hoy el precio del mercado electrico 18 euros/MW, (tirao de precio : )

Producion de las renovables 40%.

Si no es por la prima


----------



## ddddd (29 Dic 2009)

Vendí en 3,52 creyendo que se iba al hoyo.

El timing no es lo mío por ahora :´(

Saludos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Dic 2009)

chollero dijo:


> alguien sabe que le pasa a esta que recomendé el 12 de octubre a 0,12 centavos? xddd
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-4101.html#post2087715
> ...



Hombre también bajó un 25% 

Pero lo cierto es que si aguantas centimeras compradas en mínimos las posibilidades de forrarte son altísimas...

Igual me configuro una cartera de 10k con 10 acciones en minimos del nasdaq...


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Dic 2009)

Confianza del consumidor 52,9 mejor de lo esperado (52,5)


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Hoy el precio del mercado electrico 18 euros/MW, (tirao de precio : )
> 
> Producion de las renovables 40%.
> 
> Si no es por la prima



https://demanda.ree.es/eolica.html

¿Dónde ves el coste del MW?

Un saludo


----------



## rosonero (29 Dic 2009)

Esta vez Cárpatos ha estado al quite como siempre, casi al segundo.

_16:00:04 h. 
Confianza del consumidor de Conference Board [Imprimir] Serenity markets



52,9 mejor de lo esperado que era _

*Edito. Subpole copipegacarpatiense*. Pecas ... ggrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## chollero (29 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hombre también bajó un 25%
> 
> Pero lo cierto es que si aguantas centimeras compradas en mínimos las posibilidades de forrarte son altísimas...
> 
> Igual me configuro una cartera de 10k con 10 acciones en minimos del nasdaq...



buenisima idea, mentalidad de buitre esperar a que este por los suelos, la paciencia tiene su recompensa, sobre todo si diversificas en varias, suerte


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Dic 2009)

El dato sale bueno, y no subimos...
Que decepción...


----------



## rosonero (29 Dic 2009)

SP se va por la barranquilla mientras Eurostoxx e Ibex aguantan como pueden, ¿qué está pasando?


----------



## Hagen (29 Dic 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> https://demanda.ree.es/eolica.html
> 
> ¿Dónde ves el coste del MW?
> 
> Un saludo



Es el precio medio del pool del mercado primario, sin desvios.

Me lo envian los de intermoney, miralo en enervia


----------



## Hagen (29 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El dato sale bueno, y no subimos...
> Que decepción...



El cierre del SP de ayer demuestra que no hay mucha volumen, y hacia donde quieres los mercados las Manos fuertes para dejarlas caer.


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Hombre!!!! Es que lo tuyo es una relación formal, lo de Mulder ha sido un rollete de verano o fin de semana.



Yo no tengo historias de amor/odio como las de los abanderados imperiales del hilo, aunque guardaré un buen recuerdo de las MTS que tantas plusvalías me han dado 

Por cierto, acabo de entrar largo en Renault, tal vez las lleve hasta mañana.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El dato sale bueno, y no subimos...
> Que decepción...



He vendido los 3 minis en 12005 no veas si tienes paciencia...


----------



## rosonero (29 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El dato sale bueno, y no subimos...
> Que decepción...



Esto de la confianza del consumidor en Navidad deben creer que no es muy fiable ni creíble ya que está influenciado por el alegre y optimista espíritu navideño. )

Ahora vuelve a subir el SP, a lo mejor se trataba de nivelar un poco los índices.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no tengo historias de amor/odio como las de los abanderados imperiales del hilo, aunque guardaré un buen recuerdo de las MTS que tantas plusvalías me han dado
> 
> Por cierto, acabo de entrar largo en Renault, tal vez las lleve hasta mañana.



Mulder, que moderado y sosegado eres siempre... pareces alemán.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no tengo historias de amor/odio como las de los abanderados imperiales del hilo, aunque guardaré un buen recuerdo de las MTS que tantas plusvalías me han dado
> 
> Por cierto, acabo de entrar largo en Renault, tal vez las lleve hasta mañana.



Yo unas cuantas....

Gas Natural,San,Mapfre,Gamesa,T5.... ::


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> He vendido los 3 minis en 12005 no veas si tienes paciencia...



Es que llevan varios días conmigo y les he cogido cariño. 

No, en serio, es que creo que va a seguir subiendo y no quiero vender todavía, y menos aún ponerme corta que no me gusta y me da mucha intranquilidad.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo unas cuantas....
> 
> Gas Natural,San,Mapfre,Gamesa,T5.... ::



Tu llevas medio ibex


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es que llevan varios días conmigo y les he cogido cariño.
> 
> No, en serio, es que creo que va a seguir subiendo y no quiero vender todavía, y menos aún ponerme corta que no me gusta y me da mucha intranquilidad.



Pon orden de venta en 12040 y si no te entra vende en cuando lo toque.
De ahi el Ibex no pasa,que el 28 fue ayer.
Tengo apostados en esa zona mis contratos gordos a corto


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Pon orden de venta en 12040 y si no te entra vende en cuando lo toque.
> De ahi el Ibex no pasa,que el 28 fue ayer.
> Tengo apostados en esa zona mis contratos gordos a corto



¿Así que tu crees que no vamos a llegar a los 12.100? Ese era mi objetivo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Así que tu crees que no vamos a llegar a los 12.100? Ese era mi objetivo.



Yo te hablo del futuro,todo depende de lo que suban los americanos,el ibex va a remolque


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo te hablo del futuro,todo depende de lo que suban los americanos,el ibex va a remolque



Yo también me refiero al futuro...


----------



## rosonero (29 Dic 2009)

Tengo el ordenador de los suegros monopolizado para entrar corto ya que creo que mañana será una jornada bajista al ser la última del año. El SP anda bastante atascado pero aún así da miedo poruqe en cuanto se mueve un poco al alza el ibex se dispara 

Mulder, ¿es mucho pedir una estadística del último día del año? 

Pd. Como se nota que Cárpatos está solo y se burre, hasta recomienda emisoras de radio barrocas  


All Otto Baroque Musick :: Home :: 1.FM - The Music Starts Here


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Dic 2009)

Parece que las Arias han completado el platillo...

Qué pena que no esté por aquí Burney para comentarlo...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo también me refiero al futuro...



Ya puedes esperar sentada al 12100 del futuro,pideselo a los reyes jajajajaja

Me estoy imprimiendo el contrato de R4 se va a cagar la perra....)


----------



## Claca (29 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo te hablo del futuro,todo depende de lo que suban los americanos,el ibex va a remolque



Eso depende de como lo mires. El ibex llegó a los 12.100 con el S&P en los 1.110; ahora el primero lo tenemos en 12.040 y el segundo está cercano a los 1.130. Los 12.100 son el techo de este lateral y un punto excelente de venta en el caso de nuestro índice. Personalmente no creo que lleguemos mucho más lejos y, de traspasarse, se haría de forma fugaz. Hay mucha gente pillada en esos niveles, necesitan que la gente entre, no que salga.


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Tengo el ordenador de los suegros monopolizado para entrar corto ya que creo que mañana será una jornada bajista al ser la última del año. El SP anda bastante atascado pero aún así da miedo poruqe en cuanto se mueve un poco al alza el ibex se dispara
> 
> Mulder, ¿es mucho pedir una estadística del último día del año?
> 
> ...



La estoy escuchando ahora, no está mal de música de fondo, aunque tengo por ahí una sinfonía completa de Bach en mp3.

Las estadísticas para los días 29-31 de diciembre:

+0.73% STOXX (7 años)
+0.11% S&P (41 años)
+0.16% DJT (80 años)
+0.16% GOLD (22 años)
+1.26% OIL (16 años)
-0.09% BUND (11 años)
+0.13% IBEX (10 años)
+0.86% NIKKEI (13 años)
-0.04% VIX (13 años)
+0.06% EURODOLAR (5 años)
+0.89% FTSE (16 años)
+0.56% DAX (13 años)

Pero no os acostumbreis


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Dic 2009)

Iberdrola me la pone palote para cortos,han comprado mucho esta semana,voy a investigar cual es el punto de venta de los pardillos y posicionarme unos centimos abajo.

PD: Joder con MTS,menos mal que llevo pocas si no me estarian desplumando ahora.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La estoy escuchando ahora, no está mal de música de fondo, aunque tengo por ahí una sinfonía completa de Bach en mp3.
> 
> Las estadísticas para los días 29-31 de diciembre:
> 
> ...



Me lo imagino escuchando musica clasica,fumando en pipa y observando pausadamente sus estadisticas :XX:


----------



## rosonero (29 Dic 2009)

Pues nada, a esperar a los últimos minutos + robasta para ver si vuelven a máximos y allí cargamos unos cortos. Vistas las estadísticas son unos días bastante planos y en principio con poco riesgo.


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2009)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me lo imagino escuchando musica clasica,fumando en pipa y observando pausadamente sus estadisticas :XX:



Siento decepcionarte pero la verdad es que me cansé de la música clásica y me he puesto Van Halen 

Las IBR ya han llegado a 3.30 ¡es el momento clave!


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues nada, a esperar a los últimos minutos + robasta para ver si vuelven a máximos y allí cargamos unos cortos. Vistas las estadísticas son unos días bastante planos y en principio con poco riesgo.



Si, pero el primer dia del año y del mes suelen ser alcistas y creo que no hace falta poner estadística para ello, yo de ti esperaría al final del dia 2 de enero.


----------



## Claca (29 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> La estoy escuchando ahora, no está mal de música de fondo, aunque tengo por ahí una sinfonía completa de Bach en mp3.
> 
> Las estadísticas para los días 29-31 de diciembre:
> 
> ...



Gracias! Entonces es verdad eso de comprar en la última sesión y vender en la primera. Curioso.

Antes te he leido que esperas que el Stoxx llegue a los 3150 ¡¿Qué?! ¿No ibamos a hacer máximos en el rally navideño para después empezar el guano? Oye, que le he pedido futuros de guano y _tonueladas_ de sellos a los reyes magos y ya no me da tiempo a cancelar la misiva 

PD: El MACD da divergencias bajistas importantísimas. Cuando repunte la volatilidad, tenemos fiesta asegurada.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Dic 2009)

Lllego el papelon a la hora critica.... que se lo coman como puedan jajajaja


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Dic 2009)

BoA recorta las previsiones de ganancias de Goldman, Morgan y JP Morgan - 29/12/09 - 1802857 - elEconomista.es


----------



## rosonero (29 Dic 2009)

Vaya, vaya!!! Esto no lo levanta ni la robasta 

Un día más de mirón :S


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Dic 2009)

Que golferio la subasta....nunca dejara de ssorprenderme...


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2009)

Vaya con las IBR, menudo subidón a última hora complementado con la subasta, al final acaban el día en +1.52% :8:

Ya dije que era el momento.

Con las Renault me han jodido de momento, pero no mucho, no puse el cargador a tope y la gringa EVC me la voy a quitar hoy o mañana de encima ya estoy hasta las narices de cansinos laterales, quiero movimiento.


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2009)

Antes he dicho que el dia 2 es el primero del mes y del año, pero quise decir dia 4, obviamente, el 2 es sábado.


----------



## rosonero (29 Dic 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Vaya, vaya!!! Esto no lo levanta ni la robasta
> 
> Un día más de mirón :S



Me autoOWNED, de los 12000 a los 12035 y cerrando en verde, qué jrande es el Ibex y su robasta !!!!!! :8:


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Dic 2009)

Nada, nada

estamos en manos del cuidador de guardia que no se esmera mucho. Las gacelillas andan bastante asustadas de aquí para allá.


----------



## donpepito (29 Dic 2009)

Hola!

He estado comiendo con unos amigos... he visto que ARIAd ha tocado los 2.10USD... pero han soltado pocas.

GTXi ... ahí vamos.. no he comprado+... en 7.00USD las suelto...


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Dic 2009)

Hoy los osos han colocado muchas trampitas en el camino


----------



## hinka (29 Dic 2009)

Una pregunta.

¿alguien me podría indicar quien se ha dedicado a comprar electricas( endesa, iberdrola, gas etc...) hoy?
O mejor aun si alguien me dice donde puedo mirarlo mejor que mejor.

Gracias.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Dic 2009)

hinka dijo:


> Una pregunta.
> 
> ¿alguien me podría indicar quien se ha dedicado a comprar electricas( endesa, iberdrola, gas etc...) hoy?
> O mejor aun si alguien me dice donde puedo mirarlo mejor que mejor.
> ...



A ver si esto te sirve, son cada día los mismos y en casi idénticos porcentajes.

IBEX 35 - Indice - elEconomista.es


----------



## Yosako_borrado (29 Dic 2009)

chollero dijo:


> alguien sabe que le pasa a esta que recomendé el 12 de octubre a 0,12 centavos? xddd
> 
> ADVENTRX Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance



¡¡¡Ese es mi chico!!! Ahí va, otro chicharrillero como yo. 

PD: De Enero a Julio 2009, menúdo gráfico.
x2, 1/2, x2, 1/2, x2 ... :XX: ¿A quién no le pueden gustar unas acciones así?


----------



## Hagen (30 Dic 2009)

Buenos Días,

Ultima sesion del año.

Los japos 10,546.44 -91.62 (-0.86%) 

Los futuros vienen en suave tendencia de la que le gusta a tonuel.


----------



## tonuel (30 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Los futuros vienen en suave tendencia de la que le gusta a tonuel.




Pues serán los suyos... :56:



Saludos :56:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Dic 2009)

Buenos días.

Unos cortos en Sacyr para desayunar?

XD


----------



## Hagen (30 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues serán los suyos... :56:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :56:



:no: los mios para abajo..... y cargando cortos


----------



## Hagen (30 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Unos cortos en Sacyr para desayunar?
> 
> XD



Mutua Madrileña sale del accionariado de Sacyr


----------



## Mulder (30 Dic 2009)

A los buenos días!

Mañana tenemos luna llena y el consabido cambio de tendencia, como la mayor parte de los mercados estarán cerrados es muy probable que tengamos un inicio de año muy alcista.

Cuidado con los cortos.


----------



## Catacrack (30 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Mañana tenemos luna llena y el consabido cambio de tendencia, como la mayor parte de los mercados estarán cerrados es muy probable que tengamos un inicio de año muy alcista.
> 
> Cuidado con los cortos.



Ahora dinos hasta donde vamos a corregir hoy o si ya hemos visto los minimos, que los catalanes queremos abrir los largos desde bien abajo.

Thx y felices fiestas!!!


----------



## Mulder (30 Dic 2009)

Catacrack dijo:


> Ahora dinos hasta donde vamos a corregir hoy o si ya hemos visto los minimos, que los catalanes queremos abrir los largos desde bien abajo.
> 
> Thx y felices fiestas!!!



En el Stoxx el gap está en 2986, el mínimo ahora mismo es 2988 y está actualmente en 2991, sigue sin haber un volumen significativo aunque ayer tuvimos algo durante la pequeña caida de la tarde.

En general no creo que se pase el gap hacia abajo, tal vez nos den algún episodio dramático y se les ocurra llegar a 2975, pero hoy es el último dia que abre el Stoxx hasta el dia 4, no veo mucha corrección y si algo de lateral.

Es decir, no veo peligro en lontananza 

edito: Aprovecho para desear un feliz 2010 a la forería y desearles que venga cargado de plusvalías.


----------



## Mulder (30 Dic 2009)

Señores, ayer me hice con un iphone, al fin, me trae loco este aparatito 

¿alguna aplicación buena para la bolsa aparte de la que ya lleva? la de Interdin ya la puse. También estoy buscando clientes SSH/VNC gratuitos y no encuentro.

edito: de VNC ya encontré.


----------



## Hagen (30 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Mañana tenemos luna llena y el consabido cambio de tendencia, como la mayor parte de los mercados estarán cerrados es muy probable que tengamos un inicio de año muy alcista.
> 
> Cuidado con los cortos.



La verdad es que estas sembrado ultimamente, yo pensaba ampliar mis cortos en el popular, que me estan dando buenas plusvalias.

Pero esperare más arriba para meterle otro cargador.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Mañana tenemos luna llena y *el consabido cambio de tendencia*, como la mayor parte de los mercados estarán cerrados es muy probable que tengamos un inicio de año muy alcista.
> 
> Cuidado con los cortos.



Buenos días forería , no entiendo como podemos estar en tendencia alcista y con un cambio de tendencia seguir alcistas... :
Mi consejo es justamente el contrario, creo que nos vamos para abajo...

Cuidado con los largos... 8:


----------



## Mulder (30 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días forería , no entiendo como podemos estar en tendencia alcista y con un cambio de tendencia seguir alcistas... :
> Mi consejo es justamente el contrario, creo que nos vamos para abajo...
> 
> Cuidado con los largos... 8:



Realmente ayer tuvimos un pequeño tropiezo, a veces un cambio de tendencia también se produce desde unos dias laterales hacia arriba o abajo ferozmente, pero estos cambios de tendencia es muy dificil saber hacia donde van para ello hago uso de estadísticas.

Estos días a pesar de los nuevos máximos estamos bastante laterales, se hacen máximos por un punto o dos como mucho.

Y las estadísticas me dicen que el primer día del mes y del año son alcistas.

¿se entiende ahora?


----------



## Mulder (30 Dic 2009)

Risco dijo:


> Cierre en máximos anuales, que mal huele.Y ayer diciendo en los medios que había sido el año más alcista de la década.La verdad es que apesta.



No te preocupes, creo que tendremos un inicio de enero bastante alcista, aunque al final bajaremos, febrero también debería ser bajista pero en marzo es muy probable que volvamos a subir con fuerza.

No hay nada caro ni barato, se puede estar subiendo indefinidamente mientras todo alrededor se derrumba, igual que ocurre en todas las burbujas o en todas las sobrecompras, duran más de lo que se cree que deberían durar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Dic 2009)

Mulder, ya que eres el gran gurú, ¿me puedes comentar algo de BMA.MC y ABG.MC?

Mi idea es entrar corto en ABG a 24 € y largo en BMA a 12-13 si llega...

BMA es interesante dependiendo de como cotice el alumino... como construyen desaladoras cada vez más necesarias también es interesante en sequías y demás...


----------



## tonuel (30 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, ayer me hice con un iphone, al fin, me trae loco este aparatito
> 
> ¿alguna aplicación buena para la bolsa aparte de la que ya lleva? la de Interdin ya la puse. También estoy buscando clientes SSH/VNC gratuitos y no encuentro.
> 
> edito: de VNC ya encontré.




cuente... cuente... yo de bolsa aún no le he metido nada... ¿que lleva puesto...? ienso:


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Dic 2009)

Qué viciosillos sois... yo tengo blackberry del trabajo y paso de tener eso...(Como Mulder se dedica a esto tiene un pase, pero imaginarme a tonuel todo el santo día metiendo cortos por el "ai-fon" me dá la risa) XD


----------



## Hagen (30 Dic 2009)

Al final le he metido otro cargador al popular de cortos a 5.185

No me podia resistir........:8:


----------



## Mulder (30 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder, ya que eres el gran gurú, ¿me puedes comentar algo de BMA.MC y ABG.MC?
> 
> Mi idea es entrar corto en ABG a 24 € y largo en BMA a 12-13 si llega...
> 
> BMA es interesante dependiendo de como cotice el alumino... como construyen desaladoras cada vez más necesarias también es interesante en sequías y demás...



BMA no la tengo en mis gráficos porque no está en Interdin, sorry 

De ABG creo que podrías entrar corto *ahora*, está justo en su 50% de corrección de la bajada de 2008 y tiene cambio de tendencia mañana, la bajada podría durar hasta principios de febrero.

Lo ideal sería entrar a última hora de hoy, o en el momento en que perfore mínimo de ayer. No quiero fiarme demasiado de estadísticas porque estos dias tengo que rehacerlas todas para incluir el año 2009.


----------



## Mulder (30 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> cuente... cuente... yo de bolsa aún no le he metido nada... ¿que lleva puesto...? ienso:



De momento no le he metido nada aparte de un cliente VNC (que no va) y el programa de Interdin, seguiré buscando.


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2009)

En el Eurostoxx, una vez roto al alza el movimiento de duda de los últimos meses (diamante) ya no queda nada por delante que le impida escalar hasta los 3150 - 3200.

La ruptura al alza ha sido muy clara y limpia. Es de esperar que pueda tener algún tipo de pull back (en la sesión de hoy parece que lo está comenzando).

De momento los augurios bajistas deben esperar un poco.


----------



## rosonero (30 Dic 2009)

> Mulder
> 
> En el Stoxx el gap está en 2986, el mínimo ahora mismo es 2988 y está actualmente en 2991, sigue sin haber un volumen significativo aunque ayer tuvimos algo durante la pequeña caida de la tarde.
> 
> En general no creo que se pase el gap hacia abajo, *tal vez nos den algún episodio dramático y se les ocurra llegar a 2975,* pero hoy es el último dia que abre el Stoxx hasta el dia 4, no veo mucha corrección y si algo de lateral.



Buenos días a la forería. El melodrama ha empezado.


----------



## aksarben (30 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, ayer me hice con un iphone, al fin, me trae loco este aparatito
> 
> ¿alguna aplicación buena para la bolsa aparte de la que ya lleva? la de Interdin ya la puse. También estoy buscando clientes SSH/VNC gratuitos y no encuentro.
> 
> edito: de VNC ya encontré.



Yo tiro de la de Bloomberg para seguir cotizaciones, que tiene más opciones que la que viene con el aparato.


----------



## rosonero (30 Dic 2009)

Por cierto, se ha recortado sustancialmente la diferencia entre contado y futuro en el Ibex, de unos 30 puntos ayer a 10 hoy :8:


----------



## chameleon (30 Dic 2009)

se acabó el tirón abajo, ahora vamos pahrriba


----------



## Hagen (30 Dic 2009)

precio medio del mercado diario, menos de 4 Euros/MW

OMEL

El precio historico mas bajo, si los datos son correctos.

Juas, juas......y yo acabo de entrar largo a Iberdrola.....


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Dic 2009)

Tenemos mercado alcista para rato


----------



## Mulder (30 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> precio medio del mercado diario, menos de 4 Euros/MW
> 
> OMEL
> 
> ...



Iberdrola da dividendo hoy ¿has entrado por eso?


----------



## Hagen (30 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Iberdrola da dividendo hoy ¿has entrado por eso?




No, la voy picoteando desde hace tiempo para hacer trading de 1 o 2 dias. 
Ya han descontado el dividendo esta mañana


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Dic 2009)

Buenos días ^__^!

¿Puede alguno mirar Hythiam Inc (HYTM) para ver si le va bien? Me carga la web, pero no me carga el cuadro con las compras/ventas.

Grr que mosqueo :´(
Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

Buenos días.

Wataru, puedes mirarlo en nasdaq.com


----------



## until (30 Dic 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^__^!
> 
> ¿Puede alguno mirar Hythiam Inc (HYTM) para ver si le va bien? Me carga la web, pero no me carga el cuadro con las compras/ventas.
> 
> ...



Buenas!

No no va ni con IE ni con Firefox, en ningun valor.

Un saludo!


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Wataru, puedes mirarlo en nasdaq.com



Pero no es lo mismo, no puedo ver cuantas han comprado o vendido y que fondo... lo de mffais es muy curioso verlo, poco útil, pero curioso...

Un saludo y gracias

Edit: Ah, si... si le doy a New Positions y tal.. algo sale


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

Un pajarito me ha dicho que la van a comprar....

Orchid Cellmark, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Hagen (30 Dic 2009)

Mulder, te salistes de IBR???


----------



## tonuel (30 Dic 2009)

bertok dijo:


> En el Eurostoxx, una vez roto al alza el movimiento de duda de los últimos meses (diamante) ya *no queda nada por delante que le impida escalar hasta los 3150 - 3200*.
> 
> *La ruptura al alza ha sido muy clara y limpia*. Es de esperar que pueda tener algún tipo de pull back (en la sesión de hoy parece que lo está comenzando).
> 
> De momento los augurios bajistas deben esperar un poco.





chameleon dijo:


> se acabó el tirón abajo, *ahora vamos pahrriba*





Pepitoria dijo:


> *Tenemos mercado alcista para rato*




Vamos bien... vamos bien... :fiufiu:


Saludos


----------



## Antiparras (30 Dic 2009)

Comienza el rally navideño:


----------



## Hagen (30 Dic 2009)

tonuel dijo:


> Vamos bien... vamos bien... :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> Saludos



Hoy tienes que terminar bien el año TONUEL :Aplauso:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> De momento no le he metido nada aparte de un cliente VNC (que no va) y el programa de Interdin, seguiré buscando.




La aplicacion de interdin funciona muy bien,la unica pega es que solo sale una posi de compra y venta.

La mejor es bloomberg,tambien esta muy bien Nasdaq Qfolio para los chicharrillos usa.


----------



## Mulder (30 Dic 2009)

Hagen dijo:


> Mulder, te salistes de IBR???



Sigo dentro la aguantaré hasta la semana que viene seguramente y deberían ser mis primeras plusvalías del año


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Dic 2009)

Mulder dijo:


> Sigo dentro la aguantaré hasta la semana que viene seguramente y deberían ser mis primeras plusvalías del año



Al bajar hoy del 3.30 no lo veo muy claro para largos,yo las soltaria en 3.33 no creo que pase el 3.34


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Dic 2009)

Estoy vigilando acerinox para cortos,a ver si pierde el 14.17


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Dic 2009)

Hola chic@s!  Hoy a las 15:45h hay dato muy importante USA. Sigo pensando que la semana que viene será bajista...

Cierre del viernes que viene, TODOS los índices estarán más bajos que la apertura de hoy...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (30 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola chic@s!  Hoy a las 15:45h hay dato muy importante USA. Sigo pensando que la semana que viene será bajista...
> 
> Cierre del viernes que viene, TODOS los índices estarán más bajos que la apertura de hoy...
> 
> Saludos...



Para que bajemos el Stoxx debería llegar a 3012, como mínimo antes.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Dic 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola Rosonero, como ha ido por Lleida?  Donde has estado exactamente...?
> 
> Huecos del Ibex:
> *-11967-11987*
> ...



Hoy ya hemos cerrado el primero...


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

OFF TOPIC:


AMSTERDAM --Los pasajeros de los vuelos que salgan del aeropuerto de Amsterdam en dirección a Estados Unidos tendrán que someterse a un escáner de cuerpo completo desde finales de enero, dijo el miércoles el Gobierno holandés. 

El sábado, un ciudadano nigeriano que viajaba de Lagos a Estados Unidos con escala en Amsterdam supuestamente intentó hacer estallar una bomba improvisada en su vuelo rumbo a Detroit, lo que ha suscitado dudas sobre la calidad de los controles de seguridad en el aeropuerto de Amsterdam. 

"Las medidas de seguridad en el aeropuerto son adecuadas", dijo la ministra del Interior holandesa, Guusje ter Horst, a los periodistas en La Haya. Agregó que los pasajeros que vuelen de Amsterdam a Estados Unidos deberán pasar por escáneres de cuerpo entero a partir de dentro de tres semanas. También dijo que estas medidas han sido aprobadas por las autoridades estadounidenses. 

Ter Horst dijo, asimismo, que el sospechoso tenía un visado válido para Estados Unidos y que las autoridades holandesas no le conocían porque "nunca antes había estado en Holanda".


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Dic 2009)

Cuando abran los yankis esta tarde vamos a tener otra visita al 11920 de nuestro querido ibex,si lo rompe corto,si no largo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Dic 2009)

Hoy me he dado cuenta de porqué TOOL es uno de mis grupos preferidos... La canción Lateralus, marca los riffs y tiene secuencia de estrofas basadas en Fibonacci...

Os dejo la canción y la explicación... Feliz Año Nuevo a tod@s! Me encanta este hilo... 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u3i-xX2xb6k&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u3i-xX2xb6k&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Dic 2009)

El Eur/USD pierde 1,43


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

GTXi ... sigue con las alzas.


----------



## Mulder (30 Dic 2009)

Ya decía yo estos días que no íbamos a bajar demasiado, hay que tener paciencia, aun no es el momento de los osos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GTXi ... sigue con las alzas.



Sí, si cierra el GAP (hoy parecía que lo iba a hacer) compro unas cuantas...


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

No me han dejado soltar a 2.11USD... solo unas miles.


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

La técnica es subirla y vender un centimo por debajo del max de ese momento, lo están haciendo hace semanas, aunque hoy, veo los 2.15USD


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Dic 2009)

El dato de Chicago ha salido bueno, y no nos hemos disparado hacia arriba... igual que ayer.

Aquí no nos salimos del guión pase lo que pase.


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

Están vendiendo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Dic 2009)

DPTR haciendo suelo para el que se la quiera jugar...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Dic 2009)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El dato de Chicago ha salido bueno, y no nos hemos disparado hacia arriba... igual que ayer.
> 
> Aquí no nos salimos del guión pase lo que pase.



Pecata cada día pareces más el mini-me de LCASC


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

GTXi... dudo mucho que la subida se mantenga... con tan poco vol... aunque muchos cortos, quizás quieran cerrar la posi... +vale plusv en mano!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> GTXi... dudo mucho que la subida se mantenga... con tan poco vol... aunque muchos cortos, quizás quieran cerrar la posi... +vale plusv en mano!!!



Por eso espero al cierre de GAP....

No creo que tenga mal comienzo de año...


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Dic 2009)

Visto lo visto, me voy a dar una vueltita.
Aprovecho para desearos a todos una Feliz Nochevieja, y un Feliz Año Nuevo, lleno de cosas buenas (incluyendo plusvalías a montón).


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

En TOKYO .. se ha estrellado hoy....

JAPAN AIRLINES ADR - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

Parece que vamos a copiar la sesión del miércoles pasado en ARIAd... a partir de las 20:00h subida ... ahora laterales, modo acumulación.


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Dic 2009)

Buenas tardes y se aprovecha para Felicitar el año... que ta la cosa mu mala como para poner dos post... )

DP! te estás forrando con las gtxi...


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

Hay una montada en GTXi.. volatilidad pura!!!!


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

Wataru... las he vendido en 4.60USD ... a lo mejor entro de nuevo... mañana seguirá subiendo. XDDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

Puede que haga un intradía en NVAX... si baja de los 2.54USD .... la tienen sujeta en los 2.57USD... siempre recupera.


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... las he vendido en 4.60USD ... a lo mejor entro de nuevo... mañana seguirá subiendo. XDDDDDDD



Ahí está juas, tradea esas... y olvídate de "otras" jaja.

¿Te ha dado tiempo de vender tu paquete a 4.60 ? Jur tu si que eres rápido.


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

Está muy manipulada... no descarto hasta que cierre en ROJO. -GTXi-


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Dic 2009)

Felices fiestas y plusvalioso Año Nuevo!!

Movidas laborales me tienen abducido.
Mi curro ha sido subrogado y la nueva empresa quiere degradarnos las condiciones laborales.
No tenemos apoyo mayoritario del comité de empresa y mi sindicato me dice que trague...
Hemos enseñado los dientes y parece que la empresa comienza a recular.
En fin... nada fuera de lo corriente en Ejpañistán.

S2 y que los Reyes Magos nos traigan una piel de oso.Chao,me voy a entrenar.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Dic 2009)

*Claves bursátiles de la próxima semana*

*Claves bursátiles de la próxima semana *

El lunes Ebro Puleva se incorpora al Ibex35 y el viernes se publica el Informe de Empleo en EE.UU.
Ebro Puleva se incorpora el próximo lunes al Ibex35. Los títulos de la compañía comenzarán a cotizar el próximo lunes en el selectivo español. En Europa se conocerán una batería de PMI´s y el PIB de la Zona Euro. Al otro lado del Atlántico, el Informe de Empleo estadounidense centrará el viernes la atención del mercado. 

En el ámbito empresarial, REE, Endesa y Gas Natural premiarán a sus accionistas con sus correspondientes dividendos. Además, las automovilísticas norteamericanas publicarán las ventas de vehículos para el mes de diciembre.

LUNES

España: PMI manufacturero de diciembre (09:15 horas). 

Alemania: PMI manufacturero de diciembre (10:00 horas). Ventas al por menor de noviembre (entre el 4 y el 8 de enero).

Francia: PMI manufacturero de diciembre (09:50 horas).

Zona Euro: PMI manufacturero de diciembre (10:00 horas). Confianza del inversor Sentix de diciembre (10:30 horas).

Reino Unido: PMI manufacturero de diciembre (10:30 horas). 

Estados Unidos: ISM de precios pagados e ISM manufacturero de diciembre (16:00 horas). Gasto en construcción de noviembre (16:00 horas).

En el ámbito empresarial, Ebro Puleva se incorpora al Ibex35. Red Eléctrica y Endesa repartirán un dividendo de 0,5115 y 0,500 euros por acción, respectivamente. 

MARTES

España: Desempleo neto mensual e IPC armonizado de diciembre (09:00 horas). Confianza del consumidor de diciembre (10:00 horas). 

Alemania: Tasa de desempleo de diciembre (10:00 horas). 

Francia: Confianza del consumidor de diciembre (08:45 horas).

Zona Euro: Estimador IPC de diciembre (11:00 horas).

Estados Unidos: Ventas de vehículos de diciembre (a lo largo del día). Pedidos de fábrica de noviembre (16:00 horas). Ventas pendientes de viviendas de noviembre (16:00 horas). Propensión al consumo ABC de enero (23:00 horas).

MIÉRCOLES

España: PMI servicios de diciembre (9:15 horas).

Alemania: PMI servicios de diciembre (10:00 horas).

Francia: PMI servicios de diciembre (09:50 horas).

Zona Euro: PMI compuesto y PMI Servicios de diciembre (10:00 horas). Precios producción de noviembre (11:00 horas). Nuevos pedidos industriales de octubre (11:00 horas).

Reino Unido: Confianza del consumidor de diciembre (01:00 horas). PMI Servicios de diciembre. (10:30 horas).

Estados Unidos: Solicitudes de hipoteca MBA semanales (13:00 horas). ADP Cambio de empleo de diciembre (14:45 horas). ISM no manufacturero compuesto de diciembre (16:00 horas). ISM servicios de diciembre (16:00 horas). Inventarios semanales de crudo (16:30 horas).

JUEVES

Alemania: Pedidos de fábrica de noviembre (12:00 horas).

Zona Euro: Clima empresarial, Confianza al consumo, económica, en servicios e industrial de diciembre (11:00 horas). Ventas al por menor de noviembre (11:00 horas).

Reino Unido: Decisión del BoE sobre los tipos de interés de Enero (13:00 horas).

Estados Unidos: Peticiones de desempleo y reclamos continuos semanales (14:30 horas).

VIERNES

España: Producción industrial de noviembre (09:00 horas). 

Alemania: Balanza comercial, Balanza por cuenta corriente, Exportaciones e Importaciones de noviembre (08:00 horas). Producción industrial de noviembre (12:00 horas). 

Francia: Balanza comercial de noviembre (08:45 horas).

Zona Euro: Tasa de desempleo de noviembre (11:00 horas). Capital fijo bruto, Consumo doméstico, Gasto de estados y PIB del tercer trimestre (11:00 horas).

Reino Unido: Precios al productor de diciembre (10:30 horas). 

Estados Unidos: Informe de empleo de diciembre (14:30 horas). Inventarios mayoristas de noviembre (16:00 horas). Crédito al consumidor de noviembre (21:00 horas).

En el ámbito empresarial, Gas Natural repartirá un dividendo de 0,3520 euros por acción.




¡Feliz año a todos! Es un lujo leeros.


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

Wataru,,, me han salido en 4.57 - 4.59 de media.


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

En RT4 aparecen las posis de compra venta de HEB ... a 2.xx y 1.xx ... puede alguien mirarlo, thx!


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

DP CORPORATION:

DARA BioSciences, Inc. - Google Finance

DARA BioSciences, Inc. (DARA), formerly Point therapeutics, Inc. is a development stage pharmaceutical company that acquires therapeutic molecules and medical technologies from third parties, and advances their clinical development for later sale to pharmaceutical and biotechnology companies. DARA focuses on two drug development programs: KRN5500 for neuropathic pain in cancer patients and DB959 for type 2 diabetes. On February 12, 2008, Point and DARA BioSciences, Inc. completed their merger transaction, in which *DP Acquisition Corp*. (a wholly owned subsidiary of Point) merged with and into DARA BioSciences, Inc.


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

Wat.... te la he bajado para que entres, valiente!!! GTXi XDDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

DP... siempre conoce los movimientos por adelantado... GTXi... XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

Psicosis en Manhattan ante la presencia de una furgoneta abandonada | Estados Unidos | elmundo.es


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Dic 2009)

Me temo que vamos a tener burbuja de psicosis.
Pero no os preocupéis,lo del avión de Detroit no tiene fundamento.
Si Obama va a realizar un bombardeo antiterrorista en Yemen y lo anuncia por anticipado,es que es mentira.
Ya sabemos que los terroristas,cuando los avisas,se quedan sentaditos esperando el pepinazo.Es la nueva cortina de humo tras la pandemia.
Paciencia.Perdón por el offtopic.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Dic 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes y se aprovecha para Felicitar el año... que ta la cosa mu mala como para poner dos post... )
> 
> DP! te estás forrando con las gtxi...



Wata no te creas.... que compró unas cuantas a 9 u 8 USD "guiado por mi" 

Menos mal que yo por entonces no tenía 1 duro, más pillado que otra cosa...


Feliz año nuevo a todos! (ahora mismo estoy de fontanero... que he tenido inundaciones en "el piset"...)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Dic 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Felices fiestas y plusvalioso Año Nuevo!!
> 
> Movidas laborales me tienen abducido.
> Mi curro ha sido subrogado y la nueva empresa quiere degradarnos las condiciones laborales.
> ...



Lo siento hamijo aunque te cuento una cosa:

En todas las empresas que he trabajado ninguna tiene sindicato, y si te afilias te despiden fulminantemente... (la última que estoy, del Ibex 35 )

Saludos y feliz año nuevo.


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2009)

Apuntarse a sindicatos es de pobres.

Si estás en una empresa decente, te va a penalizar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Está muy manipulada... no descarto hasta que cierre en ROJO. -GTXi-



Pues yo la veo con bastante volumen ahora, creo que será todo lo contrario, cerrará con un spike y mañana GAP a la baja...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Dic 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Apuntarse a sindicatos es de pobres.
> 
> Si estás en una empresa decente, te va a penalizar.



Jajaja, no es que te penalize, es que del sitio que hablas, siendo ex-arturito como yo, lo sabes bien, si te afilias te fulminan...

El término "decente" bertok no existe en los ambientes que nos movemos a no ser que esté la prensa delante o montemos un stand cazafiguras...XD


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

No tengo ninguna GTXi... las he tenido de media en 4.00USD ... prefiero cash.


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2009)

Luca, no soy ex-arturito.

Nunca tuve la intención de trabajar allí, estaba todo el pescado vendido.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Dic 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Luca, no soy ex-arturito.
> 
> Nunca tuve la intención de trabajar allí, estaba todo el pescado vendido.



Pero curras/currabas en BIG 4 así que te puedes aplicar el cuento... son exprimidores de "zumo" similares con etiquetas distintas...

Yo ya he conseguido pasar "al otro lado" y cuando salgo a las 17:00 dejo a los "consultans/auditores" hacer "su trabajo"...

Pero he estado bien quemado...


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

Está subiendo porque algún fondo lleva vendiendo desde el lunes... algunos rumores... de todos modos, siempre que una empresa recorta plantilla, normalmente lo refleja en el PPS, hemos tardado +14 días desde el 14dec que lo notificaron. XDDDD


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> son exprimidores de "zumo" similares con etiquetas distintas...



Eso son leyendas urbanas :XX::XX::XX:

Como en todos los sitios hay de todo. Es dificil encontrar un curro con tanta autonomía


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Dic 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Eso son leyendas urbanas :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Como en todos los sitios hay de todo. Es dificil encontrar un curro con tanta autonomía



De leyendas urbanas nada, puedo hablar con conocimiento de causa de:

PwC,KPMG,Deloitte,Accenture,Garrigues,BCG... tengo amigos en todas estas empresas...

Por ponerte un ejemplo, el de KPMG sale a las 00:00 y entra a las 9:30 every day y algún sábado mama, por supuesto todo gratis...

No serás de RRHH verdad?  entonces lo entendería que digas que se vive bien 


Y sin sindicato Wbuffete XD!!!


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Lo siento hamijo aunque te cuento una cosa:
> 
> En todas las empresas que he trabajado ninguna tiene sindicato, y si te afilias te despiden fulminantemente... (la última que estoy, del Ibex 35 )
> 
> Saludos y feliz año nuevo.





bertok dijo:


> Apuntarse a sindicatos es de pobres.
> 
> Si estás en una empresa decente, te va a penalizar.





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Jajaja, no es que te penalize, es que del sitio que hablas, siendo ex-arturito como yo, lo sabes bien, si te afilias te fulminan...
> 
> El término "decente" bertok no existe en los ambientes que nos movemos a no ser que esté la prensa delante o montemos un stand cazafiguras...XD



No es del Ibex pero algún día...quien sabe.Cotiza como PSG

Es una empresa más bien indecente en un sector indecente
Afiliarse no es de pobres,es una puta mierda.Es un juicio de valor emitido a raíz de los resultados.


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> De leyendas urbanas nada, puedo hablar con conocimiento de causa de:
> 
> PwC,KPMG,Deloitte,Accenture,Garrigues,BCG... tengo amigos en todas estas empresas...
> 
> ...




Ya veo que tienes hamijos que les va la marcha .

Eso de currar para otros no te saca de pobre, por eso tradeamos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Dic 2009)

Wbuffete dijo:


> No es del Ibex pero algún día...quien sabe.Cotiza como PSG
> 
> Es una empresa más bien indecente en un sector indecente
> Afiliarse no es de pobres,es una puta mierda.Es un juicio de valor emitido a raíz de los resultados.



Esto aunque sea muy offtopic me gustaría comentarlo.

Lo cierto es que una empresa que se autogestione llegando a acuerdos entre todos (aunque sea grande se ponen de acuerdo los departamentos) no necesita sindicatos.

Los sitios que te comentamos bertok y yo, en realidad sí que tienen sindicato, pero está formado y constituido por socios de las empresas (gente de máximo rango)

Para qué se hace esto? muy sencillo, para cualquier ventaja que pueda tomar el trabajador anularla de inmediato, y tener buena imagen de cara al exterior...

Esa es la pura verdad....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Dic 2009)

Menos mal que se acaba 2009,he palmado con la bolsa lo que no esta en los escritos :56: pero creo que tengo 5 años para recuperarme de las perdidas....
De momento me cambio de broker.
Espero que el 2010 nos traiga muchas plusvalias y alegrias a todos los participantes del hilo, yo me voy a dar una fiesta de 2 dias para empezar bien el año :Baile:


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2009)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Esto aunque sea muy offtopic me gustaría comentarlo.
> 
> Lo cierto es que una empresa que se autogestione llegando a acuerdos entre todos (aunque sea grande se ponen de acuerdo los departamentos) no necesita sindicatos.
> 
> ...



Luca, no comparto esa opinión. Cuando estás en una organización como esas, sabes los pros y los contras que tienes (aunque no guste pero hay transparencia). Están claros desde el primer día y juegas con esas cartas.
Cuando te deja de interesar, te largas a otro sitio.

En otras organizaciones, te enculan sin avisar :vomito:


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

Cerramos por encima de los 2.10USD o selloff a las 21:45h hasta los 2.06USD ???

Hagan juego, señores!!!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Cerramos por encima de los 2.10USD o selloff a las 21:45h hasta los 2.06USD ???
> 
> Hagan juego, señores!!!!!



¿Puedo quedarme con el comodín de por encima de 2.08?

Antes en 2.10 había mucho papel...


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

Dynavax Technologies Corporation - Google Finance

Han hecho lo mismo que ARIAd, una junta extraordinaria, y sacar 50M... está bajando... es una buena apuesta... compraré si baja de 1.00USD


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

Wataru... han sacado una noticia tipo ASH, pero es lo mismo, presentado en otro lugar... XDDDDDD


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Dynavax Technologies Corporation - Google Finance
> 
> Han hecho lo mismo que ARIAd, una junta extraordinaria, y sacar 50M... está bajando... es una buena apuesta... compraré si baja de 1.00USD



Si tiene 41 millones de accs. y sacan 50 más... pero al menos estos están comprando otra compañía. Eso a la larga si no es un timo, se recuperará...

Lo dicho, mucho papel en Aria en 2.10, pero al menos están comiendo... haber si hay suerte y nos la dejan en 2.11 o 2.12


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

Es lo que va a ocurrir en ARIAd el 20enero.2010... ellos la tienen hoy... una vez tengan el OK... colocan el paquete al fondo... siempre el precio es inferior a la media de cotización... luego normalmente... suben la cotización.

A no ser que hayan hecho una pirulita, como en CXM... de ponerse cortos con las acciones que han comprado, cuando estaba en 2.xxUSD.... NUNCA PUEDES CONFIARTE!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Es lo que va a ocurrir en ARIAd el 20enero.2010... ellos la tienen hoy... una vez tengan el OK... colocan el paquete al fondo... siempre el precio es inferior a la media de cotización... luego normalmente... suben la cotización.
> 
> A no ser que hayan hecho una pirulita, como en CXM... de ponerse cortos con las acciones que han comprado, cuando estaba en 2.xxUSD.... NUNCA PUEDES CONFIARTE!!!



Eso que se lo digan a JPM con Gamesa... vaya fracaso. Creo que se las quedaron a 14 euretes...

Bien vamos camino del 2.12...

Mañana hasta las 19:00 No falten, les esperamos... ¿o es todo el día... ? No creo no? será media sesión

Muy buen cierre... 2.15, con esto alejamos un poco más los odiosos 2 dolares ^___^


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

Si, parece que se han animado a comprar a última hora. XD

Mañana continuaremos la subida...


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Dic 2009)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, parece que se han animado a comprar a última hora. XD
> 
> Mañana continuaremos la subida...



Ahh te referías antes a esto:

ARIAD Presents Positive Clinical Proof-of-Concept Data on AP24534 in Drug-Resistant Hematological Cancers at ASH Annual Meeting

December 31st, 2009

ARIAD Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (NASDAQ: ARIA) announced positive clinical data from an ongoing Phase 1 study of its investigational, pan-BCR-ABL inhibitor, AP24534, in patients with advanced hematological cancers. The data provide strong clinical evidence of hematologic, cytogenetic and molecular anti-cancer activity of AP24534, a multi-targeted kinase inhibitor, in heavily pretreated patients with resistant and refractory chronic myeloid leukemia (CML), including those with the T315I mutation of the target protein, BCR-ABL. The data are being presented this afternoon at the 51st Annual Meeting of the American Society of Hematology (ASH) being held in New Orleans, LA.

Osea que presenta datos mañana ?? Edito: Pone esta Tarde..
Lo digo por la fecha...


----------



## donpepito (30 Dic 2009)

Si, no lo he verificado... mañana me parece extraño.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Dic 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Luca, no comparto esa opinión. Cuando estás en una organización como esas, sabes los pros y los contras que tienes (aunque no guste pero hay transparencia). Están claros desde el primer día y juegas con esas cartas.
> Cuando te deja de interesar, te largas a otro sitio.
> 
> En otras organizaciones, te enculan sin avisar :vomito:



Deberías decir dónde trabajaste o trabajas...

Ya que tienes experiencia, sabes de sobra que las promociones son en función de la demanda, de 2007 en adelante son años muy malos para hacer consulting... sin embargo, de 2002 a 2007 las promociones han sido increíbles, casi subían a todo el mundo...

He visto despedir a gente que cobraba 170.000€ brutos anuales haciéndole firmar la baja voluntaria a cambio del sueldo de un año así que cuenta todos los puntos no la cara "buena".

El overtime no te lo dicen claro a cambio de una compensación, yo tuve unas palabritas con un socio por esto mismo (me dijo que me quedara de 8 am a 00 am durante 3 meses que me ascendían) le pedí compromiso por escrito y poco más que casi me intenta pegar (no hay mucha gente que se dedique a lo que yo hago, mas bien poquísima)...
 
Si tienes tiempo para el foro y demás por lo menos eres Manager  así que llevas el suficiente tiempo como para tener la "obligación" de vender la empresa... pero eso no queda muy bien con gente que sabemos de qué va el consulting... (timo piramidal... el que entra primero y sale primero...) ya se sabe...


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2009)

Luca, lamento alguna de tus opiniones y hay varias cosas a matizar:
- No había que vender empresa. Cada uno era mayorcito para saber si le interesaba o no. Cuando trabajas con gente inteligente y capaz, es mala política engañar.
- Cuando fui manager, trabajé mucho más que de senior. Te lo comento porque me ha dado la sensación con tu opinión de que los managers no curraban. Te aseguro que mientras más arriba estás, mas trabajas. 
- Los acuerdos de bajas compensadas son muy corrientes. Seguro que estás al tanto de los dinerales que se han soltado por este concepto en tu anterior empresa durante el 2009.
-El overtime se debe combatir pero no me digas que cuando éramos consultores no sabíamos cómo era eso.

Por último, no dudes que el que haya sido sobrepromocionado terminará teniendo un problema.

Al menos así lo veo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (31 Dic 2009)

bertok dijo:


> Luca, lamento alguna de tus opiniones y hay varias cosas a matizar:
> - No había que vender empresa. Cada uno era mayorcito para saber si le interesaba o no. Cuando trabajas con gente inteligente y capaz, es mala política engañar.
> - Cuando fui manager, trabajé mucho más que de senior. Te lo comento porque me ha dado la sensación con tu opinión de que los managers no curraban. Te aseguro que mientras más arriba estás, mas trabajas.
> - Los acuerdos de bajas compensadas son muy corrientes. Seguro que estás al tanto de los dinerales que se han soltado por este concepto en tu anterior empresa durante el 2009.
> ...



Buenos días bertok.

NO hay que lamentar nada, yo cuento lo que he vivido y visto, de manager para arriba tu trabajo es buscar clientes y vender, la parte más dura es las propuestas (lo sabes bien) o que te apruebe el cliente 5 propuestas tuyas y tengas que coordinar los proyectos...

He deducido que eras o fuistes manager por la "autonomía" pero no te engañes que un comercial de danone, nestlé, lidl... por ejemplo ni siquiera tiene oficina tampoco...

Sobre la "sobrepromocion" te comento que en SAP, el 50% de managers en adelante de proyectos de SAP, NO SABEN, la mayoría son de Cobol...

De ahí la "sobrepromocion" y las bajas incentivadas tan potentes que te cuento...

Es mi experiencia y con lo que yo he trabajado...


----------



## Mulder (31 Dic 2009)

A los buenos dias!

Hoy hemos empezado el dia con el oro, el petroleo y el eurodólar subiendo fuertemente, el S&P está en su overnight pero también sube un par de puntos, parece que ya llega la magia del primer día, aunque será una magia algo alargada por tantos dias de fiesta seguidos.


----------



## Wataru_ (31 Dic 2009)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

¿Os habéis pillado el día festivo hoy? Qué raro... juas.

DP! La noticia era del 10 de Diciembre...


----------



## aksarben (31 Dic 2009)

ARIAd haciendo Pump y DP de fiesta...


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (31 Dic 2009)

Se acabo el año y la bolsa aguanto bien.

El proximo nos forramos.


----------



## Wataru_ (31 Dic 2009)

aksarben dijo:


> ARIAd haciendo Pump y DP de fiesta...



Juas bien que hace... no todo va a ser ganar dinero, también hay que follxx jaja.

Yo pensaba que hoy era media sesión... 

Con las Arias de los huevos, me conformo con que cierren por encima de 2.25, así la resistencia los 2.2x estaría ventilada... y fantaseando quiero un bonito 2.30.

Poniéndome meloso he de decir, que este año lo he pasado muy bien con vosotros... y ojalá que el año que viene sea como este, pero con plusvalías que el de hacienda me va a mirar con cara de: Este es tonto... jajaja 

Y a los que se no pasan tan a menudo, aunque no me lean, tienen un abrazo de mi parte (a Kujire por lo menos un besote  ).

Feliz año a todos :****


----------



## aksarben (31 Dic 2009)

Bueno, con media horita de adelanto, feliz año a todos . Que el que viene sea tan entretenido en este hilo como el actual.


----------



## rosonero (1 Ene 2010)

Pole 2010. 

Feliz año lleno de plusvalías !!!!!


----------



## rosonero (2 Ene 2010)

Je je!!!!!!!! En IG Markets parecen que hayan hecho un reset, todos los marcadores a cero excepto el crudo Brent.


_*España 35 11950-----11968-----22:14------0
Wall Street 10441----10447------22:14------0
Alemania 30 5944.5------5951.5----22:14---0.0
EUR/USD 14323.0-----14326.0-----23:00----0.0
Oro al contado 1097.10--------1097.60----00:00----0.00
Crudo Ligero EEUU 7959----7965-------23:14----0
Crudo Brent 7790----7796------00:50-------- -7
Crudo Ligero EEUU 8023---------8029------23:14-----0*_


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2010)

Buenas 

El Nikkei arranca la sesión con una subida del 1% a pesar de que los americanos despidieran el año con una traca final algo bajista. Mulder nos anticipaba para hoy un cambio de tendencia (a alcistas), puede que lo clave después de todo. Ya podría facilitarnos el número de la loteria: así algunos irían al yate directamente sin pasar por la casilla de Ariad Pharmaceuticals que tantos quebraderos de cabeza da últimamente.

El ibex sigue sin superar los 12.100 y por primera vez en meses se habla de la bolsa con bastante optimismo. Parece que van vender un poco más de broteverdismo para pillar a nuevos incautos, por lo que más pronto que tarde empezaremos a ver correcciones. Las divergencias bajistas siguen ahí y continuamos encallados en el lateral iniciado en septiembre, aunque debido a que nos mantenemos de media por encima de los 11.500 da cierta sensación de seguridad a los largos y parece propiciar la rotura al alza del mismo en cualquier momento. Los 12.000 son claves porque hay mucha gente pillada en esos niveles, superarlos con claridad significaría liberar a muchas gacelas de los pesados números rojos que acarrean desde el nefasto 2008, lo que sólo se produciría con una nueva y contundente inyección de dinero (esa gente se sale o mantienen, pero no entran), otra cosa no lograría mover el precio. Tal y como están las cosas y sabiendo que la mayor parte del cuerpo del ibex es el sector financiero, no veo probable que se rompa el lateral de forma definitiva por arriba y sí en cambio creo razonable pensar que la propaganda probolsa de estos últimas semanas y las divergencias bajistas puedan tener como consecuencia alguna corrección feota, con objetivo, siempre en mi opinión, a los 9.200 apróximadamente, punto en el cual se inició el segundo tramo del rebote desde los mínimos de marzo del 2009. Y dejo ya mi pronóstico de principios de año, que podrá servir para cosechar unos cuantos owneds en el 2010, aunque espero que no 

En cualquier caso, buen y próspero 2010 a todos.


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2010)

A los buenos días, semanas y años! 

Hoy espero que subamos fuerte como así están reflejando todos los índices, es el primer día del año y toca subir fuerte porque tenemos que descontar las subidas que deberíamos haber tenido a lo largo de varios días festivos de este fin de semana tan largo.

Sigo largo en IBR y quiero entrar largo en OHL para mantener durante esta semana, hasta el viernes no creo que bajemos mucho, la semana que viene vendrá peor y acabaremos con el rally navideño en el que creo que aun estamos aunque se esté dando algo lateral.

MAP también parece venir con ganas de subir fuerte pero no me fio mucho de esta.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

Buenos días Señores...

Menos mal que no me puse corto en ABG porque vaya owned si no...

Wataru por si no te diste cuenta:

HYTM 0.439 +0.009 (2.09%) 
After Hours: 0.485 +0.046 (10.48%) 
Dec 31, 4:20PM EST 

Con un volumen ridículo, los MM están empapelando para hoy, voy a intentar de nuevo un intradía, corregirá bastante a la apertura...(si tienen un PM tranquilo)

Os paso mis apuestas para esta semana y los valores de entrada:

DPTR entrando a 0,98, si baja ampliamos en 0,80

MPEL entrando a 3,30

CT entrando a 1,22

Feliz año a todos!


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2010)

Haces bien en no fiarte de MAP.

Es una accíón traicionera como pocas.


----------



## Catacrack (4 Ene 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Haces bien en no fiarte de MAP.
> 
> Es una accíón traicionera como pocas.




Feliz año nuevo a tod@s!


MAP me ha sableado la cartera tanto a largo como a corto durante el 2009. Asi que no quiero saber nada de la aseguradura para este nuevo año.


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2010)

Esto es más bien feo para los largos ¿verdad?







Es una divergencia muy clara. Cuando repunte la volatilidad, yo vigilaría mucho los largos.


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Haces bien en no fiarte de MAP.
> 
> Es una accíón traicionera como pocas.



Ha subido demasiado, ya ha pasado su 50% desde los mínimos de 2009 y cuando un valor hace eso ya no me fio ni un pelo.

Esa es la razón principal, sin embargo para esta semana la veo alcista.


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Esto es más bien feo para los largos ¿verdad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa divergencia puede mantenerse una semana más perfectamente, yo no me fiaría de indicadores en este momento porque el volumen es muy bajo (realmente nunca me fio de indicadores).

Cuando venga el volumen de nuevo ya veremos, aunque mañana es probable que se corrija algo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

Estoy mirando las MESA y las veo muy intereseantes, alguna opinión?

Me gusta mucho esta OTC: OPGX

UN +50% es fácil pillarlo XD mirad el grafo...


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2010)

Acabo de salirme de Renault sacándole una pasta, he necesitado algo de paciencia pero ha valido la pena con creces, ¡vaya subidón que han dado hoy! 

Es la que más sube del Stoxx.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Acabo de salirme de Renault sacándole una pasta, he necesitado algo de paciencia pero ha valido la pena con creces, ¡vaya subidón que han dado hoy!
> 
> Es la que más sube del Stoxx.



Felicidades Mulder.

Yo estoy mirando valores cerca de mínimos para hacerme una cartera nasdaq de unos 20k...

Algún consejillo?


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Feliz año nuevo a tod@s!
> 
> 
> MAP me ha sableado la cartera tanto a largo como a corto durante el 2009. Asi que no quiero saber nada de la aseguradura para este nuevo año.



Yo la tengo en la lista de ignoradas después de unas malas experiencias a finales de los 90's y principios de los 00's.


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Felicidades Mulder.
> 
> Yo estoy mirando valores cerca de mínimos para hacerme una cartera nasdaq de unos 20k...
> 
> Algún consejillo?



Deja de mirar valores cerca de mínimos y busca los que estén superando máximos y en tendencia, no operes a la contra, sino a favor de la tendencia, es lo que más dinero te va a dar y hazlo con pretensión de mantener como mínimo una semana.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Esto es más bien feo para los largos ¿verdad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esa divergencia tan brutal muestra la falsedad de la subida, al menos en su último tramo y sin apenas volumen.

No hay que fiarse porque todavía pueden tirar alguna semana más alargando la divergencia.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Deja de mirar valores cerca de mínimos y busca los que estén superando máximos y en tendencia, no operes a la contra, sino a favor de la tendencia, es lo que más dinero te va a dar y hazlo con pretensión de mantener como mínimo una semana.



Quiero comprar y olvidarme, con las acciones que busco un +30% está tirado que lo hagan...

Meterse en valores en máximos no es de mi devoción...


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Quiero comprar y olvidarme, con las acciones que busco un +30% está tirado que lo hagan...
> 
> Meterse en valores en máximos no es de mi devoción...



Buenos días ^__^!

Luca eso de comprar y olvidarse... no va contigo. Y estoy de acuerdo con Mulder, compra las que estén subiendo. Si sube dos días consecutivos... sin gap y acabando fuerte... tiene más posibilidades de subir un tercer día y que una que lleve cayendo dos días.

Es una teoría... de lo que se suele ver :fiufiu: no acepto reclamaciones... juas.

Un saludo

Edito: Si luca, vi lo de hytm, 200 accs, que cabrones jaja, lo bueno es la escasez de acciones que veo... No estoy viendo muchas ventas, es más, no estoy viendo ventas. Creo que el que compró lo hizo en niveles parecidos al mío y en este están recomprando los fondos...
Tengo ya curiosidad por ver el contrato con Ford... que esperemos que sea algo decente y no un contrato por 10 mil dolares...


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Quiero comprar y olvidarme, con las acciones que busco un +30% está tirado que lo hagan...
> 
> Meterse en valores en máximos no es de mi devoción...



AUY y NM fueron unas compras en máximos de 3 semanas, esperando a que se pusieran por debajo de ese máximo y entrando al traspasarlos de nuevo. MTS ya había subido bastante cuando entré en ella y me dio las mejores plusvalías y más rápidas que he tenido nunca con una acción.

Todo esto pensando en lo que recuerdo ahora mismo que me haya ido bien.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> AUY y NM fueron unas compras en máximos de 3 semanas, esperando a que se pusieran por debajo de ese máximo y entrando al traspasarlos de nuevo. MTS ya había subido bastante cuando entré en ella y me dio las mejores plusvalías y más rápidas que he tenido nunca con una acción.
> 
> Todo esto pensando en lo que recuerdo ahora mismo que me haya ido bien.




Deja ya de torturarnos con MTS, leñe!! :ouch:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^__^!
> 
> Luca eso de comprar y olvidarse... no va contigo. Y estoy de acuerdo con Mulder, compra las que estén subiendo. Si sube dos días consecutivos... sin gap y acabando fuerte... tiene más posibilidades de subir un tercer día y que una que lleve cayendo dos días.
> 
> ...




Tranquilo ya las venderemos entre 2,00 y 5,00 USD ::

Las MESA están pendientes de un juicio y andan a 0,12 UDS, recorrido hasta 0,25 tienen.... las KOOL también parecen interesantes...

De momento mis candidatas son:

MESA
KOOL
DPTR
MPEL

Y una bio china nueva que acaba de salir en OPV, va corrigiendo, cuando haga suelo será muy interesante....

Lo de comprar y olvidarme lo comento porque me vá bastante mejor desde que miro un punto de entrada interesante, pongo una órden de venta y me olvido...XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> AUY y NM fueron unas compras en máximos de 3 semanas, esperando a que se pusieran por debajo de ese máximo y entrando al traspasarlos de nuevo. MTS ya había subido bastante cuando entré en ella y me dio las mejores plusvalías y más rápidas que he tenido nunca con una acción.
> 
> Todo esto pensando en lo que recuerdo ahora mismo que me haya ido bien.



Si no te digo que no sea correcto...

Mi estrategia ahora es mirar acciones que no tengan mal book value y estén cotizando bajas, el Q1 va a ser bueno/muy bueno para la mayoría de las empresas que estoy mirando...

Intento especular por fundamentales que controlo más.

MTS tenías chivatazo pillín


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tranquilo ya las venderemos entre 2,00 y 5,00 USD ::
> 
> Las MESA están pendientes de un juicio y andan a 0,12 UDS, recorrido hasta 0,25 tienen.... las KOOL también parecen interesantes...
> 
> ...



Brrr para mi las Mesa, desde que United les dio la patada han muerto... en cuanto se les acabe el contrato, ¿donde van a meter los aviones que les sobra?. Y dentro de nada tendremos noticias de Delta... si esa que no quiere renovar el contrato ni de coña.

A mi me hubieran gustado para lo que te dije... entrar en 0.04 o así. En estos niveles no me la juego.

Y el resto, tiene gran riesgo. Y de stops ¿ni hablamos no? porque con los vandazos que dan o se lo pones un 15% atrás o te lo saltan a la mínima.

Si quieres volatilidad, con más volumen... e igual riesgo claro, las aseguradoras. Tienes Mbi, Aig y ABK. Cuando Suban las dos últimas... entra en Mbi...

Suerte


----------



## Burney (4 Ene 2010)

buenos dias a todos y feliz año nuevo

Luca, no sabes lo que me pasó el jueves con las DPTR, puse una compra de 2000 acciones en 1.02... y se me hicieron 1200 :ouch:

en 1,02 está el 61,8% de fibonacci de todo el tramo de subida desde minimos... si lo rompe claramente a la baja...

Por cierto, Mulder felicidades porque al final acertaste con lo del rally navideño... aunque ha sido muy light y sobre todo ha sido en USA, más o menos se cumplieron tus estadisticas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> buenos dias a todos y feliz año nuevo
> 
> Luca, no sabes lo que me pasó el jueves con las DPTR, puse una compra de 2000 acciones en 1.02... y se me hicieron 1200 :ouch:
> 
> ...



Tranquilo burney!

Por fundamentales debería estar en 3,33.

Se comenta que se aprobó en la junta del 22 de diciembre una ampliación por el 100%, es decir, doblar el nº de acciones en circulación...

Si hacemos cuentas por fundamentales sale una horquilla de 1,45-1,75.

A 1,45 hemos llegado por lo que ya han descontado el tema...

De aquí a febrero si tienen un buen Q1 estarán a 1,60 USD sin mucho problema...

Yo voy a esperar ver qué hacen esta semana, si vuelve a intentar ir a mínimos (no creo) cargaré unas cuantas...)

No has entrado a mal precio, igual hace un PUMP cuando llegue al FIBO...

Acuérdate de la última vez que entraste a 1,10 y saliste airoso XD

En esta acción no vale mucho el análisis técnico...


----------



## Burney (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tranquilo burney!
> 
> Por fundamentales debería estar en 3,33.
> 
> ...



en principio eran para pillar un rebotillo hasta el 1.15 más o menos y salir

lo que me jode no es haber comprado, es que se me haya hecho la mitad de la orden, ahora tengo que ganar el doble de rentabilidad para compensar comisiones, pero bueno, si abre a la baja y se va al 0.90-0,85 dejará de joderme


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

Buenos días y felices plusvalías para el 2010!

Ayer estuve confeccionando el listado de acciones favs para este año:

ARIAD
ARRY
ANPI
BGP
CPWM
SCLN
VICL
GTXI
ARNA
ONTY
VVUS
CLDX
OREX
QCOR
DVAX
AGEN
STEM
CHIO
AEN
CRXX


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

Y una bomba que la tengo en la UVI = PLX


----------



## Burney (4 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días y felices plusvalías para el 2010!
> 
> Ayer estuve confeccionando el listado de acciones favs para este año:
> 
> ...



gracias DP, por curiosidad, las has elegido en base a fundamentales, analisis tecnico o por info privilegiada...


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

Muchas tienen drugs en el hall de la FDA, otras buyouts en progreso... trials III... PLX tiene aprobada su droga -acuerdo especial FDA- y contrato PFIZER


----------



## chameleon (4 Ene 2010)

feliz comienzo de año para todos, y que 2010 nos traiga a todos centimos por doquier!!

yo salí esta mañana de ING, 6,88->7,114
demasiado gap para saltárselo y seguir pahrriba. había hecho un gallardete muy majo pero no tiene fuerza. quedo a la espera la corrección 6,90

llevamos dos meses de lateral en las bolsas y por algún sitio tiene que salir

saludos!!


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

Una que le gustará a Mulder: URRE .077USD


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

SOS ... ha cumplido el objetivo... no he querido volver a mirarla... el otro día estaba por 2.1xEUR. ;[


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

No me lo creo:

LONDRES -A pesar de la consolidación en curso, sigue siendo posible que el euro incremente el tono negativo y caiga por debajo de US$1,4218, e incluso que se acerque al soporte de US$1,4000/US$1,4045, según Francis Bray, en la columna Charting Europe. (BFR)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> SOS ... ha cumplido el objetivo... no he querido volver a mirarla... el otro día estaba por 2.1xEUR. ;[



Buenas tardes.

DP no te gusta MPEL? si hace algo parecido a LVS...

De las que le gustan a Mulder también esta´CT aunque la veo muy arriesgada...

ORCH la sacas de la lista?

MESA y KOOL creo que darán sorpresa entre enero y febrero...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No me lo creo:
> 
> LONDRES -A pesar de la consolidación en curso, sigue siendo posible que el euro incremente el tono negativo y caiga por debajo de US$1,4218, e incluso que se acerque al soporte de US$1,4000/US$1,4045, según Francis Bray, en la columna Charting Europe. (BFR)



Qué no te crees, que se quede en 1,40 o que no suba a 2,00.... ::


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

MPEL... puede rebotar con la noticia de Macau, podemos ir actualizando la lista con las aportaciones de cada uno, ahora que estamos al comienzo del año, sería una buena ídea... de cara a comprobar rentabilidades a final del 2010.

Los valores del iBEX tienen fortisimas resistencias... hay +probabilidades de palmar cash que otra cosa....


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

Los chinos tienen muchos dolares... creo que el EUR se vá a los 1.2x como poco... los 2.00 es un mito. XDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> MPEL... puede rebotar con la noticia de Macau, podemos ir actualizando la lista con las aportaciones de cada uno, ahora que estamos al comienzo del año, sería una buena ídea... de cara a comprobar rentabilidades a final del 2010.
> 
> Los valores del iBEX tienen fortisimas resistencias... hay +probabilidades de palmar cash que otra cosa....



Sí, igual me hago una mega cartera con 20 valores y la dejo quieta a ver qué pasa... de ahí que busque valores cerda de mínimos...

PLX la veo muy arriesgada no crees DP? a ver si ha a ser una GTXI 2....


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

PLX.. la tengo en observación... has visto la FDA con empresas de Israel.. ??? tienen un trato preferencial... no me extrañaria que volviera a los 10.00USD en pocos días.

La otra empresa que comercializa la droga, tiene problemas de producción... tendríamos que haber entrado en otros niveles... 

Otra que ha seguido es SANDISK... desde mayo... X1.5... con la especulación de las memorias NAND... han duplicado el precio desde enero... una mafia, junto con toshiba y samsung.

y ARIAd... tiene que tocar los 3.00USD ... aunque no me fio... hoy seguiremos subiendo... de cara a las opciones 2.50USD esta semana.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Los chinos tienen muchos dolares... creo que el EUR se vá a los 1.2x como poco... los 2.00 es un mito. XDDD




+1, usted sí que sabe.


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2010)

Yo veo al eurodólar bajando hasta 1.31, pero eso será a partir de la semana que viene, aunque en esta es posible que ya notemos algo de debilidad.


----------



## chameleon (4 Ene 2010)

DP, ¿dónde puedo encontrar un monitor de agencias Euronext?

para ejpaña uso el de visualchart


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

Tengo q buscarlo... lo he visto posteado por algún foro.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes ^^!

Sobre la conferencia en JPM... news:

January 13, 2010 at 7:30 a.m. (PT). 

Joder, ¿a las 7 y 30? ¿No hay decencia en ese país? :56:

Un saludo

DP! xD no mientes más las opciones que siempre acabamos bajando... jaja


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

Wataru, la conferencia de JPM,,,, es para 300 empresas... no veo un "hype" garantizado para hacer subir la cotización.

El miércoles y jueves, nos dejaron subir... muy rápidamente... están preparando los cortos en los 2.6x de nuevo? ... lo fácil que resulta subir cuando ellos quieren... los 2.50 para esa semana... quizás hoy!!!!

J.P. Morgan | Healthcare Conference


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

Como tienen tomado el pulso en ABENGOA... solo con 180.000acs la suben +3.36% ... +40% desde hace menos de dos meses.... cuando alguien sugerió ponerse corto en ella. XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Como tienen tomado el pulso en ABENGOA... solo con 180.000acs la suben +3.36% ... +40% desde hace menos de dos meses.... cuando alguien sugerió ponerse corto en ella. XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



Dije corto a partir de 24 €, podéis tirar de hemeroteca

HL sí que iba corto en ABG...

También dije de ir largo en BMA y hoy sube un +4,46% ya cuéntalo todo...XD!


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

No te sientas aludido... era si bien no recuerdo mal... lo hablamos cuando sacaron los famosos BONOS... XDDDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No te sientas aludido... era si bien no recuerdo mal... lo hablamos cuando sacaron los famosos BONOS... XDDDDDDD



Estoy repasando la lista filtrando los valores que más me gustan, luego los posteo con precios de entrada y salida.

ABG si el ibex baja se va a meter una buena leche, tiene una beta muy alta...


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No te sientas aludido... era si bien no recuerdo mal... lo hablamos cuando sacaron los famosos BONOS... XDDDDDDD



Aps, pues yo pensaba que si... que era un puñal por la espalda jaja

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Aps, pues yo pensaba que si... que era un puñal por la espalda jaja
> 
> Un saludo



En efecto lo es XD pero no lo cuenta todo...XD como que dije a 24, y después del tema bonos efectivamente bajó, pero ya se sabe con esta empresa.. si no mirad telvent que estuvo a 8,50 USD en 2009....

Una de la lista, AGEN, tiene que cotizar a 1 USD para cumplir los requisitos del NASDAQ o la retiran, va en el PM a 0,60 estaos atentos para entrar que podemos meterle un 30% en 1 semana muy fácil...


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

DRYS... se me ha escapado, es de las favoritas para tradear... mucho volumen... volatilidad... con salida rápida.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> DRYS... se me ha escapado, es de las favoritas para tradear... mucho volumen... volatilidad... con salida rápida.



Yo de DRYS ARIA ANPI ONTY... creo que voy a pasar un buen rato


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> En efecto lo es XD pero no lo cuenta todo...XD como que dije a 24, y después del tema bonos efectivamente bajó, pero ya se sabe con esta empresa.. si no mirad telvent que estuvo a 8,50 USD en 2009....
> 
> Una de la lista, AGEN, tiene que cotizar a 1 USD para cumplir los requisitos del NASDAQ o la retiran, va en el PM a 0,60 estaos atentos para entrar que podemos meterle un 30% en 1 semana muy fácil...



Acaba de recibir la notificación... y tiene 6 meses.

Creo que aún bajará bastante más, quizás sería una buena opción para Marzo, que andará por los 0.40 o cosa así.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Acaba de recibir la notificación... y tiene 6 meses.
> 
> Creo que aún bajará bastante más, quizás sería una buena opción para Marzo, que andará por los 0.40 o cosa así.
> 
> Un saludo



WATA tiene que cumplir el requisito el 28 de enero al igual que HYTM creo...


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> DRYS... se me ha escapado, es de las favoritas para tradear... mucho volumen... volatilidad... con salida rápida.



Salida rápida... y tanto, ha sido la acción que menos tiempo he estado. Serían minutos... me equivoqué haciendo cuentas rápidas de porcentajes... y cubrí comisiones de chorra...

No volví a entrar...

Luca:
here is no change in the trading of company common stock on the NASDAQ Capital Market at this time, and in accordance with Nasdaq Marketplace Rule 5810(c)(3)(A), the company has been provided 180 calendar days, or until June 28, 2010,


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Salida rápida... y tanto, ha sido la acción que menos tiempo he estado. Serían minutos... me equivoqué haciendo cuentas rápidas de porcentajes... y cubrí comisiones de chorra...
> 
> No volví a entrar...
> 
> ...



Gracias Wata, pero la fecha de HYTM si es en enero no? ya no me acuerdo...

Si tiene hasta junio pues podemos observarla hasta los 0,20 para entrar XD hoy se meterá una buena galleta...


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Gracias Wata, pero la fecha de HYTM si es en enero no? ya no me acuerdo...



No Luca, creo que era en Marzo.

DP! según tus estadísticas, a partir de hoy se disparaban las Arias ¿no?

A los 0.20 no llegará... yo creo que la buena entrada sería en Marzo, ojo... por fechas, ni idea del técnico en esa fecha.

Edito:
Luca el: February 24 ... ups ya queda menos... jaja lo que no se es si dentro de esa fecha ya hubiera tenido que estar 10 días por encima de 0.80


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

Hoy tenemos fixed y fucked el cambio del dolar vs eur en RT4.. salimos perdiendo con respecto al de hoy... siempre toman el cambio del día anterior. ;[


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

Tanto como dispararse... pero si van a crear la necesidad de comprar... lo típico de las gacelas... si hubiese comprado en los niveles de 2.0x.. me voy a perder el tren, bla bla bla ... luego hostión pá abajo... creo que todavía no hemos visto los min en ARIAd....y si la cosa pinta bien... en abril -mayo nos vamos a los 15.00USD como poco... pero antes tienen que hacer dinero con los cortos, al estilo DNDN, HGSI.... lo suyo es tener una buena carga preparada ... para comprar por debajo de 0.9USD.

No tengo ni idea de como sacaran las nuevas acciones al mercado... como poco en 2.50USD ... luego nos tumbarán de nuevo.


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

AGEN desde octubre está machacada... el rebote puede venir cualquier día de estos... ahora toca GTXi & CXM.


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

2.15 PM en ARIAd... .... no he querido mirar el vol.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> 2.15 PM en ARIAd... .... no he querido mirar el vol.



Ni lo he comentado porque son 188 accs... y casualmente hay compras hasta 2.24 en el Pre... ni idea de como se la han apañado...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

De momento mi cartera sería:

CT
MPEL
URRE
GTXI
HYTM
DPTR
CXM


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

Siempre que empiezan con esos mam... terminamos en rojo... los programas de trading... 

Si hoy vienen los HFs... nos llevarán abajo para comprar unos días... o en cambio ... subiremos, debido a las compras desde el 14dec....

ya lo están maquillando con 100 accs a 2.31USD


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Siempre que empiezan con esos mam... terminamos en rojo... los programas de trading...
> 
> Si hoy vienen los HFs... nos llevarán abajo para comprar unos días... o en cambio ... subiremos, debido a las compras desde el 14dec....



Hombre, está clarísimo que el día anterior subimos por compras de fondos... u eso creo.

¿Quién sabe si el mínimo fue la venta en los 2$? Y bajamos porque se sabía...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

DPTR va a arrancar muy bien.... Burney si te quieres salir hazlo ahora, y compra otra vez en el recorte, hoy puedes hacer 2 o 3 operaciones con DPTR...


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

Seguimos sin conocer quien compró los 1.8millones de acciones a 2.00USD... y quien las vendió. XDDD


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

Podrían ser warrans?


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

Los 2.15USD pueden ser el nuevo suelo para esta semana en ARIAd... hasta la prox semana options ... conferencia, etc.....


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Podrían ser warrans?



La respuesta dentro de tres meses... grrrr .Apuran hasta los últimos días...

Lo importante es que desde que se conocería esa operación estuvo bajando y cuando se realizó, ha cambiado la tendencia. Eso cuenta ¿no?.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

Ha sido Harvey XD


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

Espero que esta vez aguanten las ganas de hacer quick money... y nos dejen subir hasta los 2.6x de nuevo... depende de como vengan los MMs.

Yo dejaría correr la cot...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Ene 2010)

Hi foro! 

Hoy datos importantes yankees a las 16:00h. ISM manofacturero y gastos de construcción...

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

DP! Tiene toda la pinta (espero no cagarla...) de que vamos a seguir subiendo, hemos bajado a cerrar el Gap y de nuevo para arriba...


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

Antes tenemos que hacer una paradita en los 2.25USD. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

Burney no te puedes quejar XD!!!!


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2010)

El primer dia de trading del año ya hemos superado el máximo anual de 2009 en el Stoxx.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

Flipo con DPTR.... a ver si corrige un poco que suele hacer mejor segunda parte a 1/2 sesión...


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2010)

La verdad es que lo has clavado, Mulder. Una observación: desde los mínimos de marzo tu grado de acierto es notorio, mucho mayor que durante la fiesta bajista del 2008. ¿Es posible que la volatilidad afecte a tu sistema? ¿Lo has perfeccionado? Sea como sea, un placer leerte por aqui.

El ibex está llegando a zonas de grandes resistencias 12.080-12.100 (12.075,80 +135,80 +1,1374%)


----------



## Burney (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Burney no te puedes quejar XD!!!!



Vendidas a 1,25 ahora mismo...


----------



## rosonero (4 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El primer dia de trading del año ya hemos superado el máximo anual de 2009 en el Stoxx.




Joer!!!!!!! Qué fortaleza, da miedo hasta meter unos minis cortos y eso que está en el punto óptimo pero hasta Cárpatos ve la posibilidad de que sea la buena (la ruptura).

_El mini S&P vuelve a llegar a la altura del 1125, y el futuro del eurostoxx sobrepasa ligeramente los 3000. Según como se reaccione al dato de ISM podemos tener la primera posibilidad real de ruptura o no, vamos a ver que pasa en pocos minutos.
_


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Ene 2010)

Joder, vaya susto... supongo que hay un error en la web.

*Mirad 10 Yr. Bond*


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> Vendidas a 1,25 ahora mismo...



Así tiene que dar gusto comenzar el año...

Roso... se lleva meses escuchando que los cortos = perder dinero. No compensa el riesgo. Ahora mismo si la hubieres cagado era sentarse a esperar...

DP! unos céntimos más y despegamos...

No paran de jugar con las posiciones, ummm....


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ene 2010)

ISM de manufacturas diciembre: 55,9 mejor de lo esperado que era 54.
Gastos de construcción: -0,6 % peor de lo esperado que era -0,4%

Yo sigo larga... in Mulder we trust!!


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ISM de manufacturas diciembre: 55,9 mejor de lo esperado que era 54.
> 
> Yo sigo larga... in Mulder we trust!!



A este ritmo, te va a dar para cambiar todos los visillos... (o poner las famosas cortinas... jaja)

DP! que despegamos....


----------



## Dawkins (4 Ene 2010)

(Citaba un post de Claca que ha desaparecido, que conste :S) Míralo al mamón :_D

Ay ay que nos vamos a los 12.100 ^^


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Ene 2010)

Pues yo acabo de entrar corto en Stoxx e Ibex, stops ajustados...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> La verdad es que lo has clavado, Mulder. Una observación: desde los mínimos de marzo tu grado de acierto es notorio, mucho mayor que durante la fiesta bajista del 2008. ¿Es posible que la volatilidad afecte a tu sistema? ¿Lo has perfeccionado? Sea como sea, un placer leerte por aqui.
> 
> El ibex está llegando a zonas de grandes resistencias 12.080-12.100 (12.075,80 +135,80 +1,1374%)



Uso lo mismo que antes, lo que ocurre es que lo que usaba antes ya no es el centro de mi análisis, sino una parte más en consonancia con varios pequeños sistemas individuales nuevos y algún sistema más grande, así que no tiene mucho que ver con las bajadas.

Desde luego desde marzo hasta ahora he avanzado muchísimo investigando todo tipo de sistemas de timing, el tiempo es lo más importante, el momento lo es todo.


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ISM de manufacturas diciembre: 55,9 mejor de lo esperado que era 54.
> 
> Yo sigo larga... in Mulder we trust!!



No cambies tu objetivo... los 12.100 podrían superarse, pero no llegaremos mucho más lejos. Con la venta en esos niveles cierras una operación excelente, un buen regalo de reyes magos. Recuerda que la avaricia rompe el saco.


----------



## Burney (4 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Así tiene que dar gusto comenzar el año...



pues si... al menos me ha mitigado el cabreo de que se me hiciera parcialmente la compra el jueves pasado...

Luca, la han parado en el 1,30 que es el 61,8% de fibonacci del tramo 1,48-1,02, si lo supera se va al 1,50 y si se supera el 1,50 se podría ir al 1,80-1,90...

PD: El pero es que el MACD diario estaba a punto de dar señal de venta...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> No cambies tu objetivo... los 12.100 podrían superarse, pero no llegaremos mucho más lejos. Con la venta en esos niveles cierras una operación excelente, un buen regalo de reyes magos. Recuerda que la avaricia rompe el saco.



Estoy entre "la avaricia rompe el saco", "que el último céntimo se lo lleve otro" y "deja correr las plusvalías" y tengo un conflicto interior... 

No, en serio, voy ajustando el stop y sin mirar mucho.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> No cambies tu objetivo... los 12.100 podrían superarse, pero no llegaremos mucho más lejos. Con la venta en esos niveles cierras una operación excelente, un buen regalo de reyes magos. Recuerda que la avaricia rompe el saco.



Uish... esto me suena :rolleye: ¿¿No se dijo lo mismo en Abril, Mayo... bla, bla... Diciembre... y ahora??.

Está claro que tiene que haber correcciones, pero ¿quién dice que el año 2010 no va a ser magnífico para la bolsa?.

No se mosqueen, la respuesta en unos meses... Yo solo se, que no se nada.


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

Voy a vender algunas ...


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

Está claro que han subido ellos solitos la cotiz.... pocas ordenes ahora, en estos niveles.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

CXM 0.658 -0.022-3.24% 
URRE 0.810 +0.0405.19% 
CT 1.30 +0.032.36% 
DPTR 1.24 +0.2019.23% 
GTXI 4.24 +0.040.98% 
HYTM 0.441 +0.0020.36% 
MPEL 3.49 +0.133.87% 


Joder como van las acciones que quería meter en la cartera....


----------



## Burney (4 Ene 2010)

le están dando bien a esta...

ANX 0.276 
-0.074 (-21.09%)


----------



## chameleon (4 Ene 2010)

suben porque quieren el primer día del año alcista

y el segundo...

acabo de hacer otros pocos centimillos a ing, 7,214->7,145
ya tengo para regalitos :


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Está claro que han subido ellos solitos la cotiz.... pocas ordenes ahora, en estos niveles.



En 2.31 tienes unas pocas para ir asegurando...

Y si... la han subido ellos... pero al igual que la bajan... las gacelas a no ser que haya una noticia buena/mala apenas tienen repercusión.


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Uish... esto me suena :rolleye: ¿¿No se dijo lo mismo en Abril, Mayo... bla, bla... Diciembre... y ahora??.
> 
> Está claro que tiene que haber correcciones, pero ¿quién dice que el año 2010 no va a ser magnífico para la bolsa?.
> 
> No se mosqueen, la respuesta en unos meses... Yo solo se, que no se nada.



Tienes razón en parte. En cualquier caso sobre los 9.800 lo más prudente era vender y esperar a ver lo qué pasaba. En este caso lo mismo. Si nos vamos a los 16.000, no importara demasiado perderse algunos centenares de puntos para confirmar la ruptura ¿no? Por el momento la experiencia nos dice que en los 12.100 el ibex se atraganta. Para mí sigue siendo un punto de venta excelente y creo, eso sí es subjetivo, que será un referente a meses vista (como techo, si bien ya he aceptado que podrían superarse en falso)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

Tengo como nivel de entrada en CXM 0,50 y ampliar en 0,40 si se pone fea la cosa... a ver si llega...


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

Si, ONTY ha comenzando a corregir... ANX ... ha sido una locura en pocas sesiones...


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2010)

Para mí el stop de cortos jugando a la resistencia estaría en 12.130 (creo que ya lo he dicho en alguna ocasión). Pisa fuerte, el ibex en 12.100 ya.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

HYTM también sube fuerte Wata...


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes y buen año,

Orgía alcista, han saltado todos los stop profit. 

Estoy más líquido que el agua :cook:


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ene 2010)

Diossssssssssss, 12.100.
Que subidón.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> HYTM también sube fuerte Wata...



Si, y sin ninguna noticia aún... yo creo que nosotros nunca nos enteramos de nada... somos los últimos del mercado en saber las cosas. 

0.499.... joder xd


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Si, y sin ninguna noticia aún... yo creo que nosotros nunca nos enteramos de nada... somos los últimos del mercado en saber las cosas.
> 
> 0.499.... joder xd



Atento wata que hemos roto una resistencia... la próxima en 0,60...

A ver si nos sale bien...


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Atento wata que hemos roto una resistencia... la próxima en 0,60...
> 
> A ver si nos sale bien...



Un 20% sin noticias, que locura... pero que leches, de puta madre.. ya solo me falta un 20% para dejar de perder jajaja.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

Hoy tenemos que certificar a Tonuel con DPTR y HYTM XD.....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Un 20% sin noticias, que locura... pero que leches, de puta madre.. ya solo me falta un 20% para dejar de perder jajaja.



Se le está atragantando la resistencia... una pena... a ver si por lo menos hacemos soporte en 0,50...


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2010)

Estos últimos días los medios son totalmente probolsa. Lo bien que queda decir que el primer día del 2010 logra ya máximos y deja atrás los 12.000:

La Bolsa española sigue al alza y el Ibex mantiene los 12.000 puntos a mediodía

Aquí un ejemplo. En la noticia hablaban de Ebro Puleva y de como subía este valor, ahora ya está en negativo 

Están maquillándolo todo, es preciso comprar a la gente para que entren. Yo no me creo naaaaada. Tonuel, ilumina la senda bajista en estos días de supremacía alcista.


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

Ya puedo volver a comprar ARIAd y le ganaria 2centavos... mejor espero.

thank god I do still have a day job, because if I were to make a killing on aria, I'd be on the welfare line. 


un ilumina gacelas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya puedo volver a comprar ARIAd y le ganaria 2centavos... mejor espero.
> 
> thank god I do still have a day job, because if I were to make a killing on aria, I'd be on the welfare line.
> 
> ...



Compra HYTM y DPTR mejor


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya puedo volver a comprar ARIAd y le ganaria 2centavos... mejor espero.



Haces bien y ¿si tenemos en nuestra mano la cura del cáncer ?

¿Te acuerdas...? A mi me gusto y la guarde...
AURORA DIGITAL - Todo sobre Israel y Judaismo en Español

Un saludo

Ojo... que es coña, muy de coña...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

Qué cabrones cómo les gusta ponerse cortos en HYTM... pero hoy les han dado un buen repaso XD a ver si los enculan al final de la sesión...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

MPEL está haciendo una figura muy muy alcista...

Bueno DP esta puedes decir que recomendé ponerme largo hoy antes de la apertura XD


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Qué cabrones cómo les gusta ponerse cortos en HYTM... pero hoy les han dado un buen repaso XD a ver si los enculan al final de la sesión...



Es que hay muchos que están vendiendo... ya lo estoy viendo en los foros:

sold $HYTM for 12% scalp

Es normal... se tienen que digerir estas compras, pero ojo... como bien dice uno, en Septiembre triplico en 4 días de trading... atentos.


----------



## Catacrack (4 Ene 2010)

Yo quiero abrir cortos en 12100 ¿Alguien me acompaña?


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

Que miedo esa subida a 2.37USD...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

GTXI parece que va a hacer muy buena 1/2 sesión final (también pega bastante arreón esta en la 2ª parte)


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Que miedo esa subida a 2.37USD...



¿Miedo? ¿quieres re-comprar las que has vendido?. Quien sabe.. lo mismo nos llevamos 11 días consecutivos subiendo... jaja


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

No, prefiero observar... he vendido porque tengo el cambio de dolar anterior.. y me es favorable... mañana compraré si continua subiendo.


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2010)

A ver como queda el cierre, porque mañana puede ser un día clave.


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2010)

12.145,10 +205,10 +1,7178%


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> A ver como queda el cierre, porque mañana puede ser un día clave.



Viendo como sube el Stoxx (¡como la espuma!) mañana puede ser también un dia de los buenos 

Ha sido pasar del máximo de hoy y lanzarse.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> A ver como queda el cierre, porque mañana puede ser un día clave.



Robasta.
Todo vendido, corta en 12150...
San Tonuel me ampare.


----------



## rosonero (4 Ene 2010)

Ibex contado cierra en 12145 y el futuro en 12150 :

¿Es una señal alcista o se ha desbocado como el eurostooxx?


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2010)

A ver si puedes confirmar, Mulder, pero un pajarito me ha dicho que las manos fuertes están relajando su ánimo comprador. Si esto es cierto, mañana deberíamos subir algo más a cargo de las gacelas para dar margen vendedor a los leoncios. La rotura en falso que espero desde hace meses podría estar aquí.

Pecata, me quito el sombrero. Tu operativa resulta acertada en un 95% de las ocasiones, ni los mejores inversores de WS.


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Robasta.
> Todo vendido, corta en 12150...
> San Tonuel me ampare.



Haces mal haciendo caso a Claca, es probable que mañana el Ibex supere los 12100 (no creo que se quede solo en 12150) y esto lo digo porque mirando el volumen de los leoncios se ve como han comprado a última hora a saco.

Cuidadín y stop cercano que mañana nos podríamos disparar.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2010)

El Eurostoxx, fue romper la figura de duda (diamante) y ha salido disparado al alza.

Es muy probable que mañana por la mañana siga subiendo con intensidad. Cuidado con las posibles recogidas de beneficios en el horario usano


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> A ver si puedes confirmar, Mulder, pero un pajarito me ha dicho que las manos fuertes están relajando su ánimo comprador. Si esto es cierto, mañana deberíamos subir algo más a cargo de las gacelas para dar margen vendedor a los leoncios. La rotura en falso que espero desde hace meses podría estar aquí.
> 
> Pecata, me quito el sombrero. Tu operativa resulta acertada en un 95% de las ocasiones, ni los mejores inversores de WS.





Mulder dijo:


> Haces mal haciendo caso a Claca, es probable que mañana el Ibex supere los 12100 (no creo que se quede solo en 2150) y esto lo digo porque mirando el volumen de los leoncios se ve como han comprado a última hora a saco.
> 
> Cuidadín y stop cercano que mañana nos podríamos disparar.



No sé pero creo que la he cagado al mas puro estilo Lecter... Mulder últimamente acierta más que la bruja Lola y yo con todo el pescao vendido. Bueno mañana pondré un stop y que sea lo que tenga que ser. Espero que no haya un gap al alza demasiado desbocado.


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> A ver si puedes confirmar, Mulder, pero un pajarito me ha dicho que las manos fuertes están relajando su ánimo comprador. Si esto es cierto, mañana deberíamos subir algo más a cargo de las gacelas para dar margen vendedor a los leoncios. La rotura en falso que espero desde hace meses podría estar aquí.



Voy a ver toda la última semana de 2009 y el dia de hoy....

Saldo de los leoncios desde el 28 de diciembre:

dia 28 -> 811 (+811)
(el dia 29 no me sale porque no debió haber movimientos significativos)
dia 30 -> 1260 (+449)
dia 4 -> 2200 (+940)

Lamento estar en total desacuerdo con tu pajarito


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2010)

Creo que he repetido bastantes veces que una rotura en falso encaja perfectamente dentro de mi escenario, a pesar de que vea los 12.100 como un punto de referencia, es más, desde hace meses vengo diciendo que algo así es necesario para que empiecen las caídas.

Pecata, no te desanimes, hoy has cerrado una operación de lujo y creo que a una semana vista verás que vender en este punto no era mala idea. Otra cosa es donde situar el stop si no quieres mantener una posición estratégica. Yo pronto abriré cortos, es mi guión y debo seguirlo.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Creo que he repetido bastantes veces que una rotura en falso encaja perfectamente dentro de mi escenario, a pesar de que vea los 12.100 como un punto de referencia, es más, desde hace meses vengo diciendo que algo así es necesario para que empiecen las caídas.
> 
> Pecata, no te desanimes, hoy has cerrado una operación de lujo y creo que a una semana vista verás que vender en este punto no era mala idea. Otra cosa es donde situar el stop si no quieres mantener una posición estratégica. Yo pronto abriré cortos, es mi guión y debo seguirlo.



Puedo aguantar algo de pérdidas por las plusvalías que he hecho estos días, yo también estoy esperando que esto caiga un poco, los 12.100 le ha costado pasar un buen rato y de repente se ha desbocado hasta los 12.150, 50 puntos en la subasta... no es normal.


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Voy a ver toda la última semana de 2009 y el dia de hoy....
> 
> Saldo de los leoncios desde el 28 de diciembre:
> 
> ...



Gracias! Hummm... ¿y en comparación con los peques? Es decir, ¿podría ser que los peques hayan incrementado su aportación a la subida?

Es que encaja demasiado bien con lo que tenía previsto, yo lo veo bulltrap total. En mi blog ya dije que se saludaría el 2010 por encima de los 12.000 para invitar a la gente a entrar, se superarían resistencias, los medios serían 100% probolsa etc... Lo peligroso es que la trampa puede hacernos subir algo más todavía y hacer saltar stops, pero así son estas cosas.


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2010)

Maldición, llevo dias intentando salir de la gringa EVC. Hoy lo conseguí después de salir con la cabeza alta y tras llegar a perder un -7% durante una sesión como la de hoy.

Y me encuentro que la mejor para entrar hoy es esta, pero ya lleva mucho camino andado:

Petrohawk Energy Corporation - Google Finance

Hoy las petroleras barren.


----------



## tarrito (4 Ene 2010)

Claca, 
No sabía que tuvieras un blog
¿Puedes poner la dirección? ... y le echo un vistazo! thx


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Gracias! Hummm... ¿y en comparación con los peques? Es decir, ¿podría ser que los peques hayan incrementado su aportación a la subida?
> 
> Es que encaja demasiado bien con lo que tenía previsto, yo lo veo bulltrap total. En mi blog ya dije que se saludaría el 2010 por encima de los 12.000 para invitar a la gente a entrar, se superarían resistencias, los medios serían 100% probolsa etc... Lo peligroso es que la trampa puede hacernos subir algo más todavía y hacer saltar stops, pero así son estas cosas.



En ibex, dax y cac el balance que da el Blai5 Koncorde, es bajada de manos fuertes, subidón de manos débiles.

Cual es tu blog? 

Saludos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Ene 2010)

Con el volumen y la fuerza de hoy, no lo veo bajando mañana.


----------



## until (4 Ene 2010)

Buenas Tardes (y feliz año y tal)....!

Creo que esta semana los que operamos en el Ibex tenemos que estar atentos
al acuerdo (si llegan) de Caja España y Caja Duero.

Caja Duero y Caja España siguen sin acuerdo de fusión

Segun se desprende del articulo del enlace si el 07 de Enero no llegan a un acuerdo, podria haber intervención.....

Cuando intervinieron CCM (domingo), el lunes el Ibex bajó 200 ptos, la rerpercusión que tendría la intervención de Caja España creo que sería muy superior......

Bueno es una opinión que quería compartir.

Creo que no ha habido encuesta-sentimiento-ibex para este enero, que pasó?

Un saludo!

Edito:Caja Duero y Caja España alcanzan un acuerdo para la fusión


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2010)

Mi blog, esto es, cutreblog, de novato total, como su nombre indica, es más que nada un diario para las intensas horas de tradeo, no encontraréis nada especialmente interesante. Pensad que llevo un añito en esto de la bolsa y mi formación es nula. Sirve como terapia antiestrés, básicamente, y plasmo lo que veo regularamente para corregir fallos posteriormente. El riesgo de leerlo lo asume cada cual, pero ya os he advertido que no es precisamente el blog de Kujire  :

040110

Sobre manos fuertes vs débiles:

LCASC, eso cuadra con lo que tengo en mente y lo que me han comentado, supongo que también en base al mismo indicador (koncorde)


----------



## Dawkins (4 Ene 2010)

Hay post hoy.. veamos.


----------



## until (4 Ene 2010)

Parece que si

Caja Duero y Caja España alcanzan un acuerdo para la fusión

Un saludo, y no dije nada !


----------



## tonuel (4 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Robasta.
> Todo vendido, corta en 12150...
> *San Tonuel me ampare*.







Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> En ibex, dax y cac el balance que da el Blai5 Koncorde, es bajada de manos fuertes, subidón de manos débiles.
> 
> Cual es tu blog?
> 
> Saludos...



Saludos clandestinos
Coincide con esto:
Echad un vistazo al último C.O.T.
Bajonazo de largos en los Large Speculators
Bajonazo de cortos entre las gacelas.
Commodity Futures and Forex Trading Charts
Paciencia.


----------



## rosonero (4 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Mi blog, esto es, cutreblog, de novato total, como su nombre indica, es más que nada un diario para las intensas horas de tradeo, no encontraréis nada especialmente interesante. Pensad que llevo un añito en esto de la bolsa y mi formación es nula. Sirve como terapia antiestrés, básicamente, y plasmo lo que veo regularamente para corregir fallos posteriormente. El riesgo de leerlo lo asume cada cual, pero ya os he advertido que no es precisamente el blog de Kujire  :
> 
> 040110
> 
> ...




Nada, nada, sin excusas... a favoritos va, así que sigue actualizándolo siempre que puedas.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2010)

Acabo de ver el final del Ibex de hoy y debo decir: Mulder, estoy de tu MTS hasta la polla...


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Acabo de ver el final del Ibex de hoy y debo decir: Mulder, estoy de tu MTS hasta la polla...



Ya no las llevo, aunque tenía previsto un nuevo repunte para esta semana.

Tranquilo que ya me preocuparé de que acabes hasta la p*ll* de otras 

Ahora he entrado en esta:

LeapFrog Enterprises, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2010)

¿Qué aconsejáis para operar para un "inversor" casual como yo? ¿Renta 4?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya no las llevo, aunque tenía previsto un nuevo repunte para esta semana.
> 
> Tranquilo que ya me preocuparé de que acabes hasta la p*ll* de otras
> 
> ...



En base a qué la eliges mulder ¿?


----------



## Burney (4 Ene 2010)

Mulder, cuando puedas nos mirarás a Luca y a mi las DPTR.

Entre el volumen de hoy... y el gap de escape de hoy... empiezo a pensar en un segundo tramo alcista hasta el 1,80-1,90. ienso:

cuando puedas, sin prisa y tal. Gracias.


PD: Luca, ¿tú estas dentro?

Delta Petroleum (DPTR Quote) jumped by 23 cents, or 22.1%, to $1.27 after Total's (TOT Quote) acquisition of a 25% interest in Chesapeake Energy's (CHK Quote) upstream Barnett Shale assets in a $2.25 billion joint venture sparked speculation of more consolidation in the industry. The deal comes just weeks after Exxon Mobil (XOM Quote) acquired XTO Energy (XTO Quote) for $31 billion. Delta's share volume topped 10 million, compared to the 50-day average daily volume of 9.49 million.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> En base a qué la eliges mulder ¿?



En que es una jugetera y mañana vienen los reyes :Baile:


----------



## until (4 Ene 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Qué aconsejáis para operar para un "inversor" casual como yo? ¿Renta 4?



Si operas poco y las mantienes largo tiempo, Broker ING (no tienes comision de mantenimiento), pero no tienes chicharros USA, ni operativa con futuros, ni CFDS.

Si vas a tocar chicharros USA,futuros y CFDS, Renta 4 pero tiene comisiones de custodia.

Lo que no se es si en interdin se tiene acceso a chicharros USA!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> En que es una jugetera y mañana vienen los reyes :Baile:



Bueno, como es yanki fueron el 25...

La veo muy cara para comprar, qué esperas un Q1 muy bueno? soy un poco escéptico con el valor...


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2010)

until dijo:


> Si operas poco y las mantienes largo tiempo, Broker ING (no tienes comision de mantenimiento), pero no tienes chicharros USA, ni operativa con futuros, ni CFDS.
> 
> Si vas a tocar chicharros USA,futuros y CFDS, Renta 4 pero tiene comisiones de custodia.
> 
> Lo que no se es si en interdin se tiene acceso a chicharros USA!



Futuro, chicharros USA y demás son otra liga... Creo que optaré por ING. 

La única compra de acciones que he hecho, la hice con Barclays. Le dije al del banco que me iba a informar de qué opciones para comprar acciones me daba el mercado, y me reconoció que ellos eran muy caros, pero siendo cliente premier ordenó que me cobrasen el 50% de comisiones, lo que viene a ser un 0.20%. 

¿Eso es poco o mucho?

PD. Ni siquiera sé si me cobran también por la venta... Sí, en el tema bursatil soy un primo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> Mulder, cuando puedas nos mirarás a Luca y a mi las DPTR.
> 
> Entre el volumen de hoy... y el gap de escape de hoy... empiezo a pensar en un segundo tramo alcista hasta el 1,80-1,90. ienso:
> 
> ...




"Aojalá" hubiera vuelto a comprar, las vendí a 1,35, hago trading con ella pero hoy se me ha escapado y mucho, me pensé entrar a 1,15 pero lo veía muy arriesgado...

Parece que sube por posibles "opas" no creo que Mulder puede sacar nada concluyente en su play, suele dar señales contrarias para este valor... no le vale mucho el análisis técnico....(más el fundamental de ahí que la controle un poco)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Futuro, chicharros USA y demás son otra liga... Creo que optaré por ING.
> 
> La única compra de acciones que he hecho, la hice con Barclays. Le dije al del banco que me iba a informar de qué opciones para comprar acciones me daba el mercado, y me reconoció que ellos eran muy caros, pero siendo cliente premier ordenó que me cobrasen el 50% de comisiones, lo que viene a ser un 0.20%.
> 
> ...



Y en qué otros temas eres un lince?


----------



## until (4 Ene 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Futuro, chicharros USA y demás son otra liga... Creo que optaré por ING.
> 
> La única compra de acciones que he hecho, la hice con Barclays. Le dije al del banco que me iba a informar de qué opciones para comprar acciones me daba el mercado, y me reconoció que ellos eran muy caros, pero siendo cliente premier ordenó que me cobrasen el 50% de comisiones, lo que viene a ser un 0.20%.
> 
> ...




ING Comisiones

Te cobran tanto por la compra, como por la venta.........

Tienes un coste de operacion + un importe sobre el capital invertido, tanto para la compra como para la venta + los canones de bolsa que en el caso de ING estan incluidos en el % capital


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Y en qué otros temas eres un lince?



Tiene una vena Maruja, pero es buen chico..perdónalo jajaja

DP! Ojala mañana no puedas recomprar en 2.32 ... la subida parece buena.

Luca, digo yo que en estos días en Hytm dirán algo porque el volumen es buenísimo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

HYTM 0,53
+0.091 (20.73%) 
Real-time: 2:46PM EST
NASDAQ real-time data - Disclaimer 

Venga a ver si machacamos a los cortos, que todavía hay muchos abiertos... que van a ser enculados... XD


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Y en qué otros temas eres un lince?




En mi trabajo... No te ponen más de 40 personas por debajo con 30 años si no eres bueno (o lo simulas :fiufiu

Tampoco se me dan mal los idiomas, la NFL y NBA, el cine e incluso a temporadas he tenido suerte con las mujeres!

Y bueno, paro de contar...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> En mi trabajo... No te ponen más de 40 personas por debajo con 30 años si no eres bueno (o lo simulas :fiufiu
> 
> Tampoco se me dan mal los idiomas, la NFL y NBA, el cine e incluso a temporadas he tenido suerte con las mujeres!
> 
> Y bueno, paro de contar...



Si todo eso es cierto deja la bolsa anda y ponte con las mujeres y apostar en NFL y NBA, vas a vivir más y ganar más pelas...

Para tener 30 personas por debajo miras mucho el foro...


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> HYTM 0,53
> +0.091 (20.73%)
> Real-time: 2:46PM EST
> NASDAQ real-time data - Disclaimer
> ...



Ains... ya lo hemos hablado... apenas tenemos cortos... ponte 700 mil con las últimas subidas... ¿un 1%?.

Si subimos no es por el cierre... es porque los MMs están jugando bien, inyectando en ciertos momentos y algún fondo que estará entrando... yo creo que antes y mediante la bajada nos quedamos solitos.. vendieron casi todos...

Esperemos que la dejen por encima del 0.50 y que en los próximos días tengamos noticias... no van a tardar mucho.

Un saludo

¿Dónde los ves? xD Los cortos, digo Luca...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ains... ya lo hemos hablado... apenas tenemos cortos... ponte 700 mil con las últimas subidas... ¿un 1%?.
> 
> Si subimos no es por el cierre... es porque los MMs están jugando bien, inyectando en ciertos momentos y algún fondo que estará entrando... yo creo que antes y mediante la bajada nos quedamos solitos.. vendieron casi todos...
> 
> ...




Hay cortos abiertos a 0,70 a cascoporro...


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si todo eso es cierto deja la bolsa anda y ponte con las mujeres y apostar en NFL y NBA, vas a vivir más y ganar más pelas...
> 
> Para tener 30 personas por debajo miras mucho el foro...



No soy bueno para las apuestas porque lo hago con el corazón, y los Hawks y los Falcons dan pocas alegrías... La bolsa es más aséptica. Aunque imagina que quería comprar Iberdrola Renovables porque tienen la sede en Valencia. Con eso te lo digo todo...

Y tampoco creas que estoy tanto en el foro, leer todos los posts del IBEX y un par de hilos interesantes no ocupa más de 10-15 minutos en todo el día. 

PD: Trabajo de 8 a 15h., por si me ves más por las tardes. 

PD2: Tras el Diario de Patricia en A3, el Diario de Darío en burbuja.info.


----------



## until (4 Ene 2010)

Rumor...juraría que acabo de oir en Intereconomia (El balance), que mañana bajan el rating moody´s y fitch a España :8:!


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2010)

until dijo:


> Rumor...juraría que acabo de oir en Intereconomia (El balance), que mañana bajan el rating moody´s y fitch a España :8:!




No creo que vuelvan a hacerlo tan rápido, pero si es cierto menudo inicio de 2010.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> No soy bueno para las apuestas porque lo hago con el corazón, y los Hawks y los Falcons dan pocas alegrías... La bolsa es más aséptica. Aunque imagina que quería comprar Iberdrola Renovables porque tienen la sede en Valencia. Con eso te lo digo todo...
> 
> Y tampoco creas que estoy tanto en el foro, leer todos los posts del IBEX y un par de hilos interesantes no ocupa más de 10-15 minutos en todo el día.
> 
> ...



Endesa es una buena empresa para trabajar, yo estoy enviando un cv ahora mismo...

Si eres funci 30 por debajo no es lo mismo que en la privada...


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Endesa es una buena empresa para trabajar, yo estoy enviando un cv ahora mismo...
> 
> Si eres funci 30 por debajo no es lo mismo que en la privada...



No soy funci, trabajo en una distribuidora de productos farmacéuticos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> No soy funci, trabajo en una distribuidora de productos farmacéuticos.



Pues entonces entérate de los productos nuevos y compras BIOS del Nasdaq!

Eso estoy buscando yo, empresas con horario de 8 a 3, pero practicamente no hay por mi zona.


----------



## until (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Eso estoy buscando yo, empresas con horario de 8 a 3, pero practicamente no hay por mi zona.



Luca creo que te deberías tomar lo de la bolsa de manera exclusiva, creo que te iria bien (lo digo en serio).


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> En base a qué la eliges mulder ¿?



Suelo entrar los días que tengo previsto un cambio de tendencia (en acciones USA solo si la tendencia es bajista) pero el precio está por encima de la media de 50 en diario. Tengo un programa que me selecciona los valores que cambiarán de tendencia el dia que yo elija, una vez que tengo una lista miro mis estadísticas a ver que valores lo hacen excepcionalmente bien tras los cambios de tendencia.

Tengo un programa que me recopila en un informe los valores para una fecha concreta y me dice como lo hacen en los 5 dias siguientes (separado por dia) durante la semana siguiente (agrupado en %) y durante los 30 dias siguientes (también agrupado en %), además de eso también pone en el informe como lo hace el índice general de esos valores, suelo entrar siguiendo al índice, si un valor no lo sigue suelo pasar de el.

Tengo un programa igual para acciones españolas y otro para las europeas. Además también hago una lista de todos los valores de un índice determinado ordenado por % estadístico de subida/bajada para un periodo concreto, para ver si las que salen en el informe coinciden con las que más subirán o bajarán ese periodo. De ahí saqué la entrada en MTS, también las Renault que tanto han subido hoy pero que me jodieron tras la entrada (menos mal que aguanté)

El proceso es algo complejo de explicar, pero en la práctica es extremadamente sencillo, a veces no miro cambios de tendencia y simplemente entro en las que más van a subir o a bajar, al menos si las veo bien para entrar y/o no voy a poder mirarlas demasiado.

El sistema no suele fallar, aunque los valores que me da no tienen porqué subir tanto como dice mi estadística, de todas formas cuando acierta lo hace a conciencia y cuando no al menos puedo salirme ganando una miseria.

Además de todo esto también hay que calcular objetivos, pero esa ya es otra historia.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues entonces entérate de los productos nuevos y compras BIOS del Nasdaq!
> 
> Eso estoy buscando yo, empresas con horario de 8 a 3, pero practicamente no hay por mi zona.




Aquí, como en todos lados, también hay leones y gacelas. El día que yo me entere, lo sabrán ya todos los Don Pepitos del globo.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2010)

until dijo:


> Luca creo que te deberías tomar lo de la bolsa de manera exclusiva, creo que te iria bien (lo digo en serio).



Yo conozco a alguien que vive de la bolsa y sabe la mitad de la mitad que Luca. Eso sí, entró con más de 600.000 euros por una herencia siendo hijo único de buena familia. 

Va todos los días a la subasta, hace dos o tres movimientos durante el día, y a las 17h suele estar en casa. Según él, le va muy bien. Aunque imagino que, como en casi todo en la vida, los grandes enganchones los silencará.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

until dijo:


> Luca creo que te deberías tomar lo de la bolsa de manera exclusiva, creo que te iria bien (lo digo en serio).



yo he hecho mis cálculos y para poder vivir de esto necesito al menos 100.000€ que pueda invertir...

Gracias por los ánimos!


----------



## until (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> yo he hecho mis cálculos y para poder vivir de esto necesito al menos 100.000€ que pueda invertir...
> 
> Gracias por los ánimos!



No te lo creas en serio.....yo le doy 2.000 € a Mulder/Don Pepito y estaras conmingo en que podrían vivir de esto, por lo que no es cuestión de dinero sino de conocimiento (para algo estan los CFDS)..


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2010)

until dijo:


> No te lo creas en serio.....yo le doy 2.000 € a Mulder y estaras conmingo en que podría vivir de esto, por lo que no es cuestión de dinero sino de conocimiento (para algo estan los CFDS)..



Que razón tienes. Lo importante es el conocimiento y una técnica de trading que te permita ganar de forma sostenida al mercado en el que operes.

El resto lo hace el apalancamiento.


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2010)

until dijo:


> No te lo creas en serio.....yo le doy 2.000 € a Mulder/Don Pepito y estaras conmingo en que podrían vivir de esto, por lo que no es cuestión de dinero sino de conocimiento (para algo estan los CFDS)..



Este diciembre no me ha ido mal, un 116% de beneficio sobre el capital dedicado a invertir


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ene 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Que razón tienes. Lo importante es el conocimiento y una técnica de trading que te permita ganar de forma sostenida al mercado en el que operes.



Y no comprar gamesas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

2000€ como mucho puedes hacer minis y poco más... de todas maneras yo entiendo mejor los movimientos de los valores, los índices son demasiado técnicos, puedo intuir cuando está bajo o alto por el estado de sus 5 valores core pero poco más, fuera de los gráficos a 5 días no tengo mucha fé en el técnico...

Pero tal y como está el patio con 2000€ no tienes ni para pipas seamos serios...

con 100.000€ tener una rentabilidad de 1% diaria de media no es muy difícil una semana buena hacemos 5000€, y de eso ya sí que se puede vivir...


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2010)

Jejeje, acciones manipuladas de los indices patrios es una mala decisión.

Forex en mi opinión es el mercado ideal. Es cuestión de buscar el cruce que mejor se adapte a tu estrategia de trading (volatilidad).


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Este diciembre no me ha ido mal, un 116% de beneficio sobre el capital dedicado a invertir



Trabajas solo, para alguna firma, es hobby??


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> 2000€ como mucho puedes hacer minis y poco más... de todas maneras yo entiendo mejor los movimientos de los valores, los índices son demasiado técnicos, puedo intuir cuando está bajo o alto por el estado de sus 5 valores core pero poco más, fuera de los gráficos a 5 días no tengo mucha fé en el técnico...
> 
> Pero tal y como está el patio con 2000€ no tienes ni para pipas seamos serios...
> 
> con 100.000€ tener una rentabilidad de 1% diaria de media no es muy difícil una semana buena hacemos 5000€, y de eso ya sí que se puede vivir...



Salvo que tengas un buen histórico de posiciones sobre tu técnica de inversión, es una locura.

A la vuelta de un par de años, vuelves a estar buscando curro y con 100K€ menos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Jejeje, acciones manipuladas de los indices patrios es una mala decisión.
> 
> Forex en mi opinión es el mercado ideal. Es cuestión de buscar el cruce que mejor se adapte a tu estrategia de trading (volatilidad).



Bertok el forex sí que es un despluma gacelas del bueno...


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Trabajas solo, para alguna firma, es hobby??



Tiene montada una linea 902...

Te echa las cartas, te lee la mano por teléfono... es un As!

Un saludo

Enhorabuena por esas plusvalías...


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> 2000€ como mucho puedes hacer minis y poco más... de todas maneras yo entiendo mejor los movimientos de los valores, los índices son demasiado técnicos, puedo intuir cuando está bajo o alto por el estado de sus 5 valores core pero poco más, fuera de los gráficos a 5 días no tengo mucha fé en el técnico...
> 
> Pero tal y como está el patio con 2000€ no tienes ni para pipas seamos serios...
> 
> con 100.000€ tener una rentabilidad de 1% diaria de media no es muy difícil una semana buena hacemos 5000€, y de eso ya sí que se puede vivir...




Un 1% diario es una burrada ¿no? Vamos, que con un 0.1% te salen 36.500 euros anuales (sin calcular el acumulado, ni impuestos). Y con eso ya se medio vive.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Un 1% diario es una burrada ¿no? Vamos, que con un 0.1% te salen 36.500 euros anuales (sin calcular el acumulado, ni impuestos). Y con eso ya se medio vive.




En en nasdaq es sencillísimo hacerlo...

Todos los valores de los que posteamos se mueven un +-8% la mayoría de las veces... además no tienes mucho problema con el volumen...

Por ejemplo, hoy he sugerido esta: MPEL 3.58 +0.22 6.55% 

Y DP esta: URRE 0.799 +0.0293.77% 

Siempre recomiendo esta en la zona de 0,43 HYTM 0.515 +0.076 17.33% 

Si hubieras puesto hoy 33.000€ en cada una, cuanto habrías ganado?


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Tiene montada una linea 902...
> 
> Te echa las cartas, te lee la mano por teléfono... es un As!
> 
> ...



¿Ese 902 tiene porno para los ratos de aburrimientos? Si es así, igual me interesa..


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bertok el forex sí que es un despluma gacelas del bueno...



Por eso es por lo que es necesario tener probado un sistema de trading que te permita ganar de forma sostenida.

Lo de ganar mucho es harina de otro costal. Si el sistema se comporta bien, es cuestión de aumentar el número de contratos, de forma que el apalancamiento y los SL hacen su trabajo.

Sin SL la probabilidad de terminar con la cuenta a 0€, tiende asintóticamente a 1.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Un 1% diario es una burrada ¿no? Vamos, que con un 0.1% te salen 36.500 euros anuales (sin calcular el acumulado, ni impuestos). Y con eso ya se medio vive.




Luca, con del 1% se te ha ido la tecla :fiufiu:.

Si tienes esa estadística de ganancias, te paso yo la pasta y te doy la mitad de las ganancias 

Con ese ratio, con 2000 o 3000 pavos eres el rey del mambo


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ene 2010)

Mis perrofláuticas plusvalías de diciembre son del 30%... y yo creía que era mucho. Que pringada.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Luca, con del 1% se te ha ido la tecla :fiufiu:.
> 
> Si tienes esa estadística de ganancias, te paso yo la pasta y te doy la mitad de las ganancias
> 
> Con ese ratio, con 2000 o 3000 pavos eres el rey del mambo



No se me ha ido la pinza en absoluto, es bastante fácil hacer un 1% más del 60% de las veces.


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Trabajas solo, para alguna firma, es hobby??



Trabajo solo y lo mio me ha costado. Pero es que es la actividad que menos impuestos paga comparado con trabajar por cuenta ajena, de autónomo o de empresario (incluso es legal hacerlo si estás en paro y cobrando del Estado), te permite hacerlo desde casa o desde el sitio que elijas, eliges tu horario y si te lo montas bien es posible compaginarlo con cualquier otra actividad.

Para subir tu 'sueldo' solo necesitas perfeccionar tu técnica y no confiar nunca en la suerte ni en la esperanza.

Pero para llegar a esto se requieren años de sufrir y perder dinero (hay que tomárselo como una carrera), leer varios libros sobre el tema, probar sobre el papel y finalmente echarse al ruedo. Por supuesto hay que tener la mente abierta, paciencia, moral y conocerse bien a uno mismo para dominar los sentimientos de miedo, codicia e impaciencia.

El resto viene solo.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mis perrofláuticas plusvalías de diciembre son del 30%... y yo creía que era mucho. Que pringada.



Te las cambio por las mías o.

Un saludo

Algún día, diré eso yo de nuevo... :X


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No se me ha ido la pinza en absoluto, es bastante fácil hacer un 1% más del 60% de las veces.




Hamijo, tú y yo vamos a hacer business. ¿Eres capaz de hacer una rentabilidad del 55% anual?

En las posiciones de pérdidas, ¿cuanto porcentaje palmas?


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mis perrofláuticas plusvalías de diciembre son del 30%... y yo creía que era mucho. Que pringada.



Pecata ese % está muy bien, no te mortifiques. Simplemente piensa que se puede hacer mejor, pero eso ya está muy bien.

El mejor fondo del mundo gana un 30% anual, pero el siguiente creo que ya desciende al 5%, esto de forma sostenida durante unos 10-15 años.

Realmente lo dificil es mantener el nivel de beneficios.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Te las cambio por las mías o.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Algún día, diré eso yo de nuevo... :X



Pero tu has estado en Brasil, que te quiten lo bailao...


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Trabajo solo y lo mio me ha costado. Pero es que es la actividad que menos impuestos paga comparado con trabajar por cuenta ajena, de autónomo o de empresario (incluso es legal hacerlo si estás en paro y cobrando del Estado), te permite hacerlo desde casa o desde el sitio que elijas, eliges tu horario y si te lo montas bien es posible compaginarlo con cualquier otra actividad.
> 
> Para subir tu 'sueldo' solo necesitas perfeccionar tu técnica y no confiar nunca en la suerte ni en la esperanza.
> 
> ...



Mulder, tu sabes mucho, ¿no?.

El que no ha palmado antes y no le ha tomado respeto al mercado, no puede ganar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, tú y yo vamos a hacer business. ¿Eres capaz de hacer una rentabilidad del 55% anual?
> 
> En las posiciones de pérdidas, ¿cuanto porcentaje palmas?



Ese es el problema, palmar un 15% es muy fácil...incluso un 40% si te descuidas.. por eso siempre dejo capital para ponderar y busco valores cerca de mínimos... ahora no lo hacen tanto en Nasdaq y te puedes poner SL pero meses atrás era un infierno...


----------



## until (4 Ene 2010)

Mulder crees que ahora mismo tu puedes vivr de la bolsa, partiendo solo de 2.000 €?

Yo estoy convencido que si, pero me gustaria que lo afirmases tu.

Un saludo!


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No se me ha ido la pinza en absoluto, es bastante fácil hacer un 1% más del 60% de las veces.




Pues ya tardas en lanzarte, lo digo compeltamente en serio. Si yo estuviese esa seguridad en una cualidad mía, me lanzaba aunque fuese con un préstamo personal.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pero tu has estado en Brasil, que te quiten lo bailao...



:Baile: Agghh :baba::baba: Si que es verdad... jajaja

Bueno paciencia... algún día me tocará a mi... (y espero que no sea un negro...).

Un saludo

Aquel que mantenga un 10% anual durante 5 años que me avise....


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ene 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Mulder, tu sabes mucho, ¿no?.
> 
> *El que no ha palmado antes *y no le ha tomado respeto al mercado, no puede ganar.



Entonces los de este hilo, tenemos la mitad del trabajo hecho.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2010)

A mí no me gusta el Nasdaq, me parece un poco lotería y eso de tener oscilaciones del 20% porque sí, os lo dejo a los expertos.

Me quedo con Forex para trading y Eurostoxx para inversiones a medio plazo.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Entonces los de este hilo, tenemos la mitad del trabajo hecho.



That's the secret, my friend.


----------



## Burney (4 Ene 2010)

Luca, al final entré en DPTR a 1,29 confiando en que superaría el 1.30. Este lateral tenia pinta de ser una plana de continuación de tendencia y visto el cierre parece que lo ha confirmado.

El análisis técnico también puede servir en DPTR. Por ejemplo, el mínimo del viernes lo pillé por ser el 61,8% de fibonacci.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

until dijo:


> Mulder crees que ahora mismo tu puedes vivr de la bolsa, partiendo solo de 2.000 €?
> 
> Yo estoy convencido que si, pero me gustaria que lo afirmases tu.
> 
> Un saludo!



mañana posteamos un trading para probar lo que digo del 1% tengo 15€ de comisiones compra y de venta, y tipo de cambio de ayer.... jugaremos con Nasdaq y no tengo CFD, del Ibex no quiero saber nada a no ser que sea para ponerse corto...

Jugaremos con 3000€ e intentaremos hacer un 3% en total con 1, 2, o 3 valores de la siguiente lista:



HYTM 0.520 +0.08118.45% 
LF 4.01 +0.102.56% 
URRE 0.810 +0.0405.19% 
DPTR 1.35 +0.3129.81% 
MPEL 3.58 +0.226.55% 
GTXI 4.33 +0.133.10% 
CT 1.27 0.000.00% 
CXM 0.670 -0.010-1.47%


----------



## until (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> mañana posteamos un trading para probar lo que digo del 1% tengo 15€ de comisiones compra y de venta, y tipo de cambio de ayer.... jugaremos con Nasdaq y no tengo CFD, del Ibex no quiero saber nada a no ser que sea para ponerse corto...
> 
> Jugaremos con 3000€ e intentaremos hacer un 3% en total con 1, 2, o 3 valores de la siguiente lista:
> 
> ...



Cuando digo lo de los 2.000 €, doy por supuesto que nadie invertiria esos 2.000 € euros en la compra de acciones, sino que se apalancaria y utilizaria el efecto de ese apalancamiento, +- 19 000 €


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> Luca, al final entré en DPTR a 1,29 confiando en que superaría el 1.30. Este lateral tenia pinta de ser una plana de continuación de tendencia y visto el cierre parece que lo ha confirmado.
> 
> El análisis técnico también puede servir en DPTR. Por ejemplo, el mínimo del viernes lo pillé por ser el 61,8% de fibonacci.



Burney, ha coincidido con la noticia... cuando amplié DPTR y HYTM Mulder y Kujiré metieron en su play el tema y me dijeron que no lo hiciera ni de coña...

Las subidas fuertes suelen ser por fundamentales....(excepto aria claro XD)

Tu de técnico controlas mucho, nos compensamos bastante!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

until dijo:


> Cuando digo lo de los 2.000 €, doy por supuesto que nadie invertiria esos 2.000 € euros en la compra de acciones, sino que se apalancaria y utilizaria el efecto de ese apalancamiento, +- 19 000 €



Ya, pero en nasdaq apalancarse....

puede que largo CFD en BMA del contínuo sea una buena idea por ejemplo... pero apalancado 10 veces no sé donde lo haces ¿?


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2010)

until dijo:


> Mulder crees que ahora mismo tu puedes vivr de la bolsa, partiendo solo de 2.000 €?
> 
> Yo estoy convencido que si, pero me gustaria que lo afirmases tu.
> 
> Un saludo!



Con apalancamiento yo creo que sí podría hacerlo, sin el no.

Yo antes pensaba que no se puede superar a lo que se gana con futuros, pero ahora que tenemos algo de lateral creo que con CFD's se podría ganar bastante mejor que con futuros, eso sí apostando al máximo en cada entrada.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

until dijo:


> Cuando digo lo de los 2.000 €, doy por supuesto que nadie invertiria esos 2.000 € euros en la compra de acciones, sino que se apalancaria y utilizaria el efecto de ese apalancamiento, +- 19 000 €



Es una locura... y lo digo sin acritud ninguna ojo. Es que creo que no lo has pensado bien... con ese apalancamiento, un stop medio razonable del 3% te destroza la cuenta... al segundo fallo estás fuera.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Es una locura... y lo digo sin acritud ninguna ojo. Es que creo que no lo has pensado bien... con ese apalancamiento, un stop medio razonable del 3% te destroza la cuenta... al segundo fallo estás fuera.
> 
> Un saludo



Estoy de acuerdo, prefiero jugar con 10k sin apalancarme.


----------



## until (4 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Con apalancamiento yo creo que sí podría hacerlo, sin el no.
> 
> Yo antes pensaba que no se puede superar a lo que se gana con futuros, pero ahora que tenemos algo de lateral cre que con CFD's se podría ganar bastante mejor que con futuros, eso sí apostando al máximo en cada entrada.



EVIDENTEMENTE CON APALANCAMIENTO,....

Que le dices a Mulder, Luca !

Hay que tener en cuenta que si tienes un metodo con esperanza positiva, cada dia que pasa vas acumulando capital y a la vez vas aumentando el efecto del apalancamiento......


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

until dijo:


> EVIDENTEMENTE CON APALANCAMIENTO,....
> 
> Que le dices a Mulder, Luca !
> 
> Hay que tener en cuenta que si tienes un metodo con esperanza positiva, cada dia que pasa vas acumulando capital y a la vez vas aumentando el efecto del apalancamiento......



Until... yo me apalanqué x3 con 20 mil euros... y aún me duele... pero eso si... soy un burro que a la tercera vez, ya recuerda la putx piedra... y la esquivo.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

until dijo:


> EVIDENTEMENTE CON APALANCAMIENTO,....
> 
> Que le dices a Mulder, Luca !
> 
> Hay que tener en cuenta que si tienes un metodo con esperanza positiva, cada dia que pasa vas acumulando capital y a la vez vas aumentando el efecto del apalancamiento......



A Mulder le digo que me enseñe, que humilde soy un rato


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Es una locura... y lo digo sin acritud ninguna ojo. Es que creo que no lo has pensado bien... con ese apalancamiento, un stop medio razonable del 3% te destroza la cuenta... al segundo fallo estás fuera.
> 
> Un saludo



Pero hombre de dios ¿como vas a poner un 3% de stop? si las cosas van mal 100 euros de stop *mental* y si *realmente* falla a por otra.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

Bueno el que aquí sabe perder apalancándose con contratos y CFD es Tonuel desde los 7000 puntos XD


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero hombre de dios ¿como vas a poner un 3% de stop? si las cosas van mal 100 euros de stop *mental* y si *realmente* falla a por otra.



Juas, creo que tu tampoco has pensado la respuesta...

Si pone de Stop un 1% con 19000 euros... que menos de 190 euros con comisiones ¿no?. Y si tu tienes la precisión de jugar con un 1% de stop, eres el Amo. Pero no me lo creo, ojo... jaja


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ene 2010)

Bueno, vamos a lo importante: ¿qué va a pasar mañana? La manipulación de la subasta de hoy me tiene un poco mosca... empiezo a no creerme las subidas. Aunque igual tienen algo que ver esos 7 minis vendidos en 12150 que tengo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Ene 2010)

Mulder creo que mañana uno de los intradías será con LF...

Pecata mañana el Nasdaq va a subir como un cohete...


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bueno, vamos a lo importante: ¿qué va a pasar mañana? La manipulación de la subasta de hoy me tiene un poco mosca... empiezo a no creerme las subidas. Aunque igual tienen algo que ver esos 7 minis vendidos en 12150 que tengo...



¡¡¡7!!! ¿Dónde quedo eso de que con poco me domino mejor...? Juuass... si te ha podido la codicia... te toca sufrir hasta mañana...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder creo que mañana uno de los intradías será con LF...
> 
> Pecata mañana el Nasdaq va a subir como un cohete...



No quiero saber nada del Nasdaq. Para chicharros ya tengo el IBEX en si mismo.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ene 2010)

wataru_ dijo:


> ¡¡¡7!!! ¿dónde quedo eso de que con poco me domino mejor...? Juuass... Si te ha podido la codicia... Te toca sufrir hasta mañana...



todo al rojo.


----------



## until (4 Ene 2010)

ojo que yo no he dicho que cualquiera con 2.000 € pueda vivir de la bolsa.

Pero si que me atreveria a decir que cualquier persona que le apasiones este mundillo, es decir, que pueda dedicarle 12 horas diarias, siete dias a la semana,etc....,puede vivir de esto con ese capital.

La cuestion es si ese beneficio/hora les compensaría ......mulder me ha respondido con la pregunta que le hecho., y estoy seguro que DP diria los mismo.


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

Ya he vuelto... vaya caidita fake que ha hecho ARIAd en 2.36USD.. ha cerrado fuerte +200k accs a 2.40USD.

Yo recomendaría, meter un 80% del capital para bolsa en 1 acción con buenos fundamentales, a ser posible en un nivel del %80 desde mínimos... entrar en min, es muy complicado... y luego disponer del resto 20% para hacer trading... NO TOCAR POR NADA EL 80% ... y marcar un plazo para venderlas.

De lo contrario, estarás siempre con las comisiones.... parece que hay un rally en el sector biotech, al menos en las nuestras ARIAd - ONTy -NVAX ... y para un trading duro DRYSHIP... era una apuesta segura.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2010)

until dijo:


> ojo que yo no he dicho que cualquiera con 2.000 € pueda vivir de la bolsa.
> 
> Pero si que me atreveria a decir que cualquier persona que le apasiones este mundillo, es decir, que pueda dedicarle 12 horas diarias, siete dias a la semana,etc....,puede vivir de esto con ese capital.
> 
> La cuestion es si ese beneficio/hora les compensaría ......mulder me ha respondido con la pregunta que le hecho., y estoy seguro que DP diria los mismo.



El reto es disponer de un sistema de trading que te asegure posiciones de éxito en una muestra lo suficientemente representativa.

Si lo tienes, puedes vivir de los mercados financieros, tengas mucha pasta de inicio o tengas poca pasta de inicio (al menos 6000 pavos).

Si no tienes esa técnica de trading, ya puedes tener lo que quieras que es cuestión de tiempo que la cuenta se ponga a 0€.


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

Luca, la radiactiva.. no ha ido nada mal... sin fundamentales, ni noticias, MPEL ... estaba calentada con la noticia de Macau... pero han ido muy bien.

Uranium Resources, Inc. - Google Finance

Protalix BioTherapeutics Inc. - Google Finance



y BRIBÓN!!! no has dicho nada de esta de mi listado de esta mañana:

+25%

Adeona Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2010)

Alliance HealthCare Services, Inc. - Google Finance

Esta la veo calentita en breve... tiene buenos fundamentales y cerca de min.

Otra del listado, con subida +11.00%

http://www.google.com/finance?q=scln


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno el que aquí sabe perder apalancándose con contratos y CFD es Tonuel desde los 7000 puntos XD



¿tú crees que se ha comido 3000 puntos apalancado con contratos por diferencias sobre el IBEX?

Es demasiada pasta.


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas, creo que tu tampoco has pensado la respuesta...
> 
> Si pone de Stop un 1% con 19000 euros... que menos de 190 euros con comisiones ¿no?. Y si tu tienes la precisión de jugar con un 1% de stop, eres el Amo. Pero no me lo creo, ojo... jaja



Vamos a ver, pensemos que entramos en una acción que vale 30 euros, con 19.000 serían 633 acciones, cuando pierdes 17 ctms. por acción ya palmas alrededor de 100 euros ¿te parece poco palmar 0,17? ¿a mi sí?

Claro que hay una comisión alta, pero es parte del riesgo.

Por otra parte dije stop mental, se podría llegar a esos 17 ctms. y aguantar porque te parece que va a rebotar por esa zona, aunque si llega mal rollo, mejor estar preparado para salir. Una vez has salido te estudias bien otro valor y sobre todo *aprendes del error que has cometido* nunca lo achaques a la mala suerte, si no logras ver que error has cometido mejor no vuelvas a entrar hasta tenerlo claro: investiga que algo saldrá.

Aun te quedan más de 1800 euros para operar, si no estás seguro de lo que haces opera sobre el papel hasta que lo consigas.

edito: hace unos años un ama de casa japonesa se aburría en casa, empezó con 3000$, unos años después ese dinero produjo un millón de dólares. Es decir, que poder se puede, otra cosa es la competencia de cada uno para conseguirlo.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Vamos a ver, pensemos que entramos en una acción que vale 30 euros, con 19.000 serían 633 acciones, cuando pierdes 17 ctms. por acción ya palmas alrededor de 100 euros ¿te parece poco palmar 0,17? ¿a mi sí?
> 
> Claro que hay una comisión alta, pero es parte del riesgo.
> 
> ...



Mulder, ese SL es muy pequeño para acciones que presenten una volatilidad interesante.

Al menos a mí me estarían saltando los SL a menudo y en posiciones que finalmente se convertirían en ganadoras.


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder creo que mañana uno de los intradías será con LF...



Anda, si no me lo llegas a decir no me doy cuenta de que había subido tanto , estaba mirando el Google Finance a las 10 y estaba en el mismo sitio que cuando entré.

Anda que las robastas de los gringos también son buenas ¿eh?


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Vamos a ver, pensemos que entramos en una acción que vale 30 euros, con 19.000 serían 633 acciones, cuando pierdes 17 ctms. por acción ya palmas alrededor de 100 euros ¿te parece poco palmar 0,17? ¿a mi sí?
> 
> Claro que hay una comisión alta, pero es parte del riesgo.
> 
> ...



¿30 euros la acción? 0.17... ¿?¿? Mejor hablamos de porcentajes...

Para ti un stop de 1% ¿te parece mucho? Recordemos 19 mil... son 190 euros más unos 40 euros en comisiones, entre compra y venta...

No se si en anteriores post decías algo de un -7% en una acción yanki.

Muchos nos estamos salvando porque estamos en un rally que sube y sube... y como decía antes, si no la cagamos demasiado...

El objetivo del comentario, Mulder, era que a los que entran nuevos no les de por apalancarse al máximo y les peguen un palo. Después que cada uno haga lo que quiera...

Pero leer cosas como un 1% diario (Luca) son fantasías. No digo que en el momento en el que estamos.. .pueda salir bien (algunos días).

Por eso decía lo del 10% anual durante 5 años... 

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Mulder, ese SL es muy pequeño para acciones que presenten una volatilidad interesante.
> 
> Al menos a mí me estarían saltando los SL a menudo y en posiciones que finalmente se convertirían en ganadoras.



Pero estamos hablando de operar con 2000 euros apalancados solamente, no puedes pretender poner stops anchos o una mala operación te puede arruinar de lo lindo.

Se necesita afinar con precisión quirúrgica y SL muy pequeños, no cabe otra.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero estamos hablando de operar con 2000 euros apalancados solamente, no puedes pretender poner stops anchos o una mala operación te puede arruinar de lo lindo.
> 
> Se necesita afinar con precisión quirúrgica y SL muy pequeños, no cabe otra.



Salvo que se tenga un método muy probado en galeras, esa precisión quirúrgica te come la cuenta.

Si tienes un buen método, se puede ir con él hasta dónde se quiera.


----------



## until (4 Ene 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Salvo que se tenga un método muy probado en galeras, esa precisión quirúrgica te come la cuenta.
> 
> Si tienes un buen método, se puede ir con él hasta dónde se quiera.



Tener un buen metodo, tampoco es la panacea hay que dedicar otro tanto a tener información economica (ya que influye en las cotizaciones) y seguir investigando.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2010)

until dijo:


> Tener un buen metodo, tampoco es la panacea hay que dedicar otro tanto a tener información economica (ya que influye en las cotizaciones) y seguir investigando.




Los métodos necesitan ser evolucionados en función del resultado que te están dando sobre las cotizaciones.

En las pautas de precio e indicadores está la información de todos los partícipes del mercado.

Intentar interpretar la información dada por los medios es un grave error (de hecho muchas veces está manipulada y quienes la manipulan sacan el partido que necesitan de ella). Basta con ver cómo se comportan los índices tras la publicación de los datos usanos. Siempre a posteriori aparece el anal-isto de turno justificando el paso y no acetando el futuro.


----------



## until (4 Ene 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Los métodos necesitan ser evolucionados en función del resultado que te están dando sobre las cotizaciones.
> 
> En las pautas de precio e indicadores está la información de todos los partícipes del mercado.
> 
> Intentar interpretar la información dada por los medios es un grave error (de hecho muchas veces está manipulada y quienes la manipulan sacan el partido que necesitan de ella). Basta con ver cómo se comportan los índices tras la publicación de los datos usanos. Siempre a posteriori aparece el anal-isto de turno justificando el paso y no acetando el futuro.



A lo que me referia es que el mejor sistema de trading que te puedas encontrar en series largas de tiempo, años, te arruinarian.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2010)

No me lo fíe tan largo hamijo.

Las series deben ser más acotadas y a partir del comportamiento sobre ellas, ir evolucionando / adaptando el método.

A largo, todos calvos .....


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿30 euros la acción? 0.17... ¿?¿? Mejor hablamos de porcentajes...
> 
> Para ti un stop de 1% ¿te parece mucho? Recordemos 19 mil... son 190 euros más unos 40 euros en comisiones, entre compra y venta...



Pues como decía antes, fuera y tienes 1800 en vez de 2000, fijarse bien en que se ha fallado y buscar otra cosa, si no se está seguro a operar sobre papel hasta conseguirlo, siempre fijándose más cuando se falla que cuando se consigue algo.




Wataru_ dijo:


> No se si en anteriores post decías algo de un -7% en una acción yanki.



Un valor donde ya hace varios días que estaba dentro y le iba ganando, no mucho pero le ganaba, el -7% me ha hecho entrar en pérdidas pero no ha llegado a mi stop-loss. Lo cual quiere decir que había afinado lo suficiente como para no perder, luego he recuperado y he vuelto a beneficios, como llevaba varios días dentro del valor y estaba en un lateral intragable me he salido.




Wataru_ dijo:


> Muchos nos estamos salvando porque estamos en un rally que sube y sube... y como decía antes, si no la cagamos demasiado...



Eso solo indica que te queda mucho por aprender.




Wataru_ dijo:


> El objetivo del comentario, Mulder, era que a los que entran nuevos no les de por apalancarse al máximo y les peguen un palo. Después que cada uno haga lo que quiera...



Mejor papel y lapiz. 




Wataru_ dijo:


> Pero leer cosas como un 1% diario (Luca) son fantasías. No digo que en el momento en el que estamos.. .pueda salir bien (algunos días).



Yo no creo que sean fantasías, pero lo cierto es que fácil de conseguir no es.


----------



## until (4 Ene 2010)

Añado por ultimo una reflexion, no es lo mismo ver la bolsa desde un punto de vista en la que se ve como un medio de obtener unas plusvalias como complemento, que ver la bolsa como el unico medio de supervivencia económica.

Un saludo, me voy a dormir!


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2010)

until dijo:


> Añado por ultimo una reflexion, no es lo mismo ver la bolsa desde un punto de vista en la que se ve como un medio de obtener unas plusvalias como complemento, que ver la bolsa como el unico medio de supervivencia económica.
> 
> Un saludo, me voy a dormir!



Efectivamente, es mejor verlo como un complemento a los ingresos mensuales.

Arriesgarse a dejarlo todo y vivir de esto, es muuuuuuy peligroso porque si por cualquier motivo se te pone en contra estás con el culo al aire.

Los del Long-Term Capital Management tenían un sistema de éxito y se fueron atpc por no tener capital suficiente como para soportar una posición extrema en contra.

Eso nos puede pasar a cualquiera.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

Buenos días hamijos, hoy salgo temprano del trabajo así que estoy mirando las órdenes de compra que voy a poner...

Ahora me las repasáis....

De momento serían 2: 

CXM: 7500 acciones @ 0,69

LF: 1250 acciones @ 4,02 

Acepto sugerencias, críticas, risas, mofas... XD!


----------



## chameleon (5 Ene 2010)

con 2000 apalancados no se puede operar. lo perderéis todo
en bolsa hay que entrar con un mínimo de 50.000 eur

tiene razón luca, en el intradía, si estás un poco atento y en valores volátiles, le puedes sacar un 1% diario fácil. del ibex nada, y del mc como mucho los chicharrillos.

yo no uso stops, pero perdiendo un -10% si aguantas puedes vender ganando a los pocos días. el stop es un comecomisiones de los brokers. de momento estamos alcistas, todo acaba subiendo tarde o temprano...


----------



## Burney (5 Ene 2010)

Buenos dias:

Estoy vigilando NHH para entrar en 3.89 o en caso de superar el 4,02. 

Suerte

PD: En principio es para intentar venderlas en 4,19-4,20.


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> con 2000 apalancados no se puede operar. lo perderéis todo
> en bolsa hay que entrar con un mínimo de 50.000 eur
> 
> tiene razón luca, en el intradía, si estás un poco atento y en valores volátiles, le puedes sacar un 1% diario fácil. del ibex nada, y del mc como mucho los chicharrillos.
> ...



Hamijo, una posición de esas te hace perder un dineral o te convierte en inversor a largo.


----------



## chameleon (5 Ene 2010)

un 10% es lo normal para acciones volátiles

cuando tumban el valor de una acción, hay que ver porqué lo han hecho. en mercados alcistas lo hacen para acumular más abajo.
además, todos ponen los stops en el mismo sitio, cuando los hacen saltar se viene abajo rápido, y al poco tiempo se normaliza y puedes salir si quieres perdiendo mucho menos. los stops son el botón del pánico de las manos débiles

desde el 9 de marzo (o antes), no ha tenido sentido usar stops, y cuando cambie la tendencia igual


----------



## Mulder (5 Ene 2010)

A los buenos días!



chameleon dijo:


> con 2000 apalancados no se puede operar. lo perderéis todo
> en bolsa hay que entrar con un mínimo de 50.000 eur
> 
> tiene razón luca, en el intradía, si estás un poco atento y en valores volátiles, le puedes sacar un 1% diario fácil. del ibex nada, y del mc como mucho los chicharrillos.
> ...



Con CFD's las liquidaciones son diarias, como te metas con lo máximo posible no puedes aguantar un 10%, al final te van mermando la posición por falta de garantías.

Es preferible cortar rápido las pérdidas y si te has equivocado, te has equivocado, no hay que darle más vueltas, simplemente fijarse en el error y buscarse otra cosa.

Yo tengo dos clases de stops, el físico que siempre lo pongo lejano y está ahí por si hay algún imprevisto grave, y el mental que está cerca, si llega al mental decido sobre la marcha si salirme o no según las condiciones del mercado, en caso de que el mercado esté alcista pero mi valor haya llegado ahí (por lo que sea) me lo pienso y probablemente no me salga.

Pasando a otra cosa, creo que hoy tendremos otro día de subidas fuertes pero estamos ya rozando el límite superior, al menos para hoy, mañana podríamos tener una leve corrección aunque creo que aun no nos toca corregir en serio hasta la semana próxima.


----------



## chameleon (5 Ene 2010)

con CFDs te apalancas lo que quieras. tú eres el que tienes que calcular cuánto puedes aguantar. no tienes porqué jugar con x10. si juegas con REP puedes x5, si juegas con ING x2, y en nasdaq x1

en bolsa hay que saber ver los números negativos en tu cuenta. no significa que te hayas equivocado, los MMs son imprevisibles. equivocarte es cuando pones el stop, te salta y a los 5 minutos el valor está en positivo


----------



## Mulder (5 Ene 2010)

Por cierto, el futuro del Ibex ha llegado a 12170! 

Ya dije ayer que los leoncios estaban comprando fuerte, sin embargo ayer subió el volumen en los índices importantes y eso nos está anunciando la temida (o tonuelísticamente esperada) corrección


----------



## tonuel (5 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, el futuro del Ibex ha llegado a 12170!
> 
> Ya dije ayer que los leoncios estaban comprando fuerte, sin embargo ayer subió el volumen en los índices importantes y eso nos está anunciando la temida (o tonuelísticamente esperada) corrección




Voy a ir cargando la cuenta de R4... :fiufiu:



Saludos


----------



## Catacrack (5 Ene 2010)

¿Mañana tenemos bolsa o nos dan fiesta?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> ¿Mañana tenemos bolsa o nos dan fiesta?



Calendario 2010

Hay jornada bursátil.


----------



## Catacrack (5 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Calendario 2010
> 
> Hay jornada bursátil.




Ahora la pregunta del millon, abri cortos en 12100 y me estan violando la cuenta.

¿Mañana nos traeran oro o carbon? :ouch:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Ahora la pregunta del millon, abri cortos en 12100 y me estan violando la cuenta.
> 
> ¿Mañana nos traeran oro o carbon? :ouch:



Jejeje... qué manía con los cortos!!!

Estamos muy alcistas... si cae un poco por lo menos ponte un stop...


----------



## Burney (5 Ene 2010)

Compradas 400 NHH a 4,03 y vendidas a 4,20.

Voy a ver si veo alguna cosa interesante mientras espero a ver si recorta hasta el 4,02.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Buenos días hamijos, hoy salgo temprano del trabajo así que estoy mirando las órdenes de compra que voy a poner...
> 
> Ahora me las repasáis....
> 
> ...



Buenos días ^__^!

LeapFrog Enterprises Inc. (NYSE: LF) 10% holder Michael Milken sold 1,000,000 shares on 12/31 at $4.078.

El espera que caiga más... ni idea... 4.02-.04 está bien por si comienza subiendo, que es mejor que bajando...

Por lo demás, si te fijas en el gráfico a 3 meses, es tocar los 4$ y en picado para abajo... a lo mejor es buena idea dejar que pase esa resistencia.

Sobre CXM, creo que la van a tirar, les acaba de llegar una notificación diciendo que no cumplen los requisitos del Amex.

Con todas las que tenemos ya en los portfolios conocidas ¿Para qué te buscas nuevas?.

Ayer se me paso :fiufiu: :

<a href='http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-6a00d8341c924353ef01-3832159.html'><img src='http://s4.subirimagenes.com/otros/previo/thump_38321596a00d8341c924353ef01.jpg' alt='subir imagenes' border='0'></a>


----------



## ghkghk (5 Ene 2010)

Y MTS dijo basta... Hasta nueva orden.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

Me busco nuevas para diversificar un poco XD

LF ha tenido un cambio de tendencia, tiene una subida de volumen al final de la sesión bastante fuerte, de órdenes de 100 200.. pasa a 2,44k y sucesivas...

Alguien sabe dónde se mira el tipo de cambio que te aplican en R4? el EUR/USD está en 1,44... a que se vuelve a ir a los 1,52!

Bertok nos puede iluminar un poco sobre esto...


----------



## Mulder (5 Ene 2010)

Pues hoy me están dando cera de la buena con las OHL, entré ayer y quise entrar más abajo pero no hubo manera, me imaginaba que hoy iba a pasar esto y aun así entré.

Lo que me despista son las subastas que hace este valor, ayer marcaba un valor muy por debajo y subió y hoy lo marca muy arriba y baja fuerte, se ve que tiene menos liquidez que un desierto.

De momento aguanto.


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me busco nuevas para diversificar un poco XD
> 
> LF ha tenido un cambio de tendencia, tiene una subida de volumen al final de la sesión bastante fuerte, de órdenes de 100 200.. pasa a 2,44k y sucesivas...
> 
> ...



Luca, si no son muy golfos el tipo de cambio debe ser el del momento. En muchas ocasiones te aplican el del día anterior.

El EUR/USD ahora mismo está en 1,44270 y es bajista. Si toda va según lo previsto, llegará a tocar por debajo de 1,33.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

Gracias Bertok, te suelen aplicar el del día anterior en R4 me temo... pero no consigo ver dónde viene el "disclaimer"

Hoy es mejor momento para comprar que ayer por esto mismo...


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me busco nuevas para diversificar un poco XD
> 
> LF ha tenido un cambio de tendencia, tiene una subida de volumen al final de la sesión bastante fuerte, de órdenes de 100 200.. pasa a 2,44k y sucesivas...
> 
> ...



Según DP! creo que dijo que era el cierre del día anterior. (Creo que lo marca el BCE).

Ayer Hytm en el After lo hizo genial, 125 mil acciones, a una media no manipulada de 55 céntimos. 

Lo ideal sería que nos dejaran cerca de los 0.60 antes de dar cualquier noticia...

Con las Arias (de los eggs), espero un buen día también hoy... (si los indices no caen mucho), se están preocupando de hacer la subida cerrando los gaps en las aperturas... pero bueno, lo mismo hoy hay suelta.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

Estoy repasando MPEL y tiene recorrido hasta 6 o 7 USD de aquí al 1 de febrero...

Si rompe el 3,63 que tiene de resistencia entro...

Las Arias hoy se pueden comprar para vender mañana con mejor cambio...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

Parece que la peña está con los regalitos....


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Parece que la peña está con los regalitos....



Hay que gastar las plusvas


----------



## Mulder (5 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Parece que la peña está con los regalitos....



Pues los leoncios del Ibex parece que pidieron nuevos máximos para reyes 

Me imagino que a más de uno se le deben estar cayendo los esquemas al suelo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Ene 2010)

¿Cómo veis la remontanda del POP desde ayer?


----------



## ghkghk (5 Ene 2010)

Es Repsol la acción más jodidamente aburrida de la tierra? Desde que compré ha subido en torno al 5%, pero no hay día que haga más de un 1% ni menos de un -0.5%. 

Creo que me la quito de encima tras cobrar dividendos más 5% y lo meto todo a Jazztel, que al menos me lo pasaré bien. O eso, o me hago fuerte con Mulder en OHL.


----------



## Mulder (5 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis la remontanda del POP desde ayer?



La del POP no se, pero las OHL han bajado a principios de la mañana más de un 1% y ahora lo acaban de recuperar casi todo, es brutal 

Lástima no haber entrado hoy en mínimos, pero no se puede pedir todo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> La del POP no se, pero las OHL han bajado a principios de la mañana más de un 1% y ahora lo acaban de recuperar casi todo, es brutal
> 
> Lástima no haber entrado hoy en mínimos, pero no se puede pedir todo.



Hombre mulder recuperar un 1% no es que sea muy brutal 

Deberías ir en el Nasdaq con CFD imagina ponerte largo ayer con CFD en DPTR eso sí que sería brutal....


----------



## rosonero (5 Ene 2010)

Buuuuufffffffff !!!!! El Ibex superando los 12200 :8: Como diría Pepon26: *El mercado está superalcista *.

Como se comentaba ayer, a lo mejor ante de bajar vemos los 12500.
Al final no nos vamos ni a poder reír del mítico Juan Luis y sus 16000 :ouch:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Buuuuufffffffff !!!!! El Ibex superando los 12200 :8: Como diría Pepon26: *El mercado está superalcista *.
> 
> Como se comentaba ayer, a lo mejor ante de bajar vemos los 12500.
> Al final no nos vamos ni a poder reír del mítico Juan Luis y sus 16000 :ouch:



los 13.000 peponianos yo los veo para febrero... SAN ya está cerca de 12 €... hasta 13 puede llegar y HL tendrá que subir una foto suya en pelotas como apostó XD


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me busco nuevas para diversificar un poco XD
> 
> LF ha tenido un cambio de tendencia, tiene una subida de volumen al final de la sesión bastante fuerte, de órdenes de 100 200.. pasa a 2,44k y sucesivas...
> 
> ...



Buenos días.

Puedes hacer una simulación,,, pon una orden de compra en acciones USA... cotejas tu saldo y listo!!!

PD: Te vas a xc..net para ver el cambio y te haces una idea, normalmente es el del día anterior... tambien puedes sacar cash con este juego!


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2010)

Para nada es descartable que llegue a los 13000.

Realmente lo pueden subir hasta donde se les ponga del rab.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> los 13.000 peponianos yo los veo para febrero... SAN ya está cerca de 12 €... hasta 13 puede llegar y HL tendrá que subir una foto suya en pelotas como apostó XD



Shhhsss... no se lo recuerdes, que lo mismo lo hace ... pfff miedito... jaja

El ibex va a trancas, le está costando subir y quien sabe... lo mismo es como dices y vemos los 12 mil en Febrero, a este ritmo... no vamos a dejar nada para finales de año.

Un saludo


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Shhhsss... no se lo recuerdes, que lo mismo lo hace ... pfff miedito... jaja
> 
> El ibex va a trancas, le está costando subir y quien sabe... lo mismo es como dices y vemos los 12 mil en Febrero, a este ritmo... no vamos a dejar nada para finales de año.
> 
> Un saludo




El 2010 lo termina en rojo. Es la apuesta.


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

UBS, creo que ha vendido su paquete en el POPULAR...


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

Wataru, en la conferencia de JPM, cerrarán algún ofrecimiento de acciones, los accionistas están agarrados por los O_O ... así que la votación será partidaria de imprimir nuevos papelitos.

Luego llegaremos a los 3.00USD y venderemos 30Millones de acciones -nuevas- a 2.50USD ... nos tienen que tener contentos en la junta extraordinaria, veo nuevas subidas... en ARIAd.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> La del POP no se, pero las OHL han bajado a principios de la mañana más de un 1% y ahora lo acaban de recuperar casi todo, es brutal
> 
> Lástima no haber entrado hoy en mínimos, pero no se puede pedir todo.



Esa acción no está subiendo, está saltando.... de 19,14 a 19,17 en un tic 8:


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru, en la conferencia de JPM, cerrarán algún ofrecimiento de acciones, los accionistas están agarrados por los O_O ... así que la votación será partidaria de imprimir nuevos papelitos.
> 
> Luego llegaremos a los 3.00USD y venderemos 30Millones de acciones -nuevas- a 2.50USD ... nos tienen que tener contentos en la junta extraordinaria, veo nuevas subidas... en ARIAd.



DP! Si llegan a 2.60, pongo mi stop (mental) en 2.45-2.48 y que les den por CULX jaja. ¿Se nota que ya ando quemado de ir siempre perdiendo?.

¿Dónde está mi 30%? jajaja

Ya en serio, creo que del ofrecimiento no nos salva ni dios... pero no tiene que ser tan inmediato... pueden dejarlo para dentro de un par de meses.

Supongo que en la conferencia nos ofrecerán nuevos datos sobre el 534 y a lo mejor algún avance del Rida...

El 534 está funcionando muy bien (mi lado morboso me lo dice...).

¿No has entrado con nosotros en el Scam de Hytm? Buahh...


----------



## Mulder (5 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hombre mulder recuperar un 1% no es que sea muy brutal
> 
> Deberías ir en el Nasdaq con CFD imagina ponerte largo ayer con CFD en DPTR eso sí que sería brutal....



En el Nasdaq puede que no pero en el Ibex subir y bajar un 1% no es tan habitual y te pica la moral, sobre todo si vas bastante apalancado.


----------



## rosonero (5 Ene 2010)

El eurostoxx se ha dado media vuelta en los 3023 que me parece que fueron el máximo que marcó ayer.

Pecata debe respirar algo más tranquila, si no le ha saltado ningún stop ienso:


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

En HYTM... a estas alturas, no veo recorrido para salirme rápido... y las conferencias de MR.JPM... son las clasicas para soltar papeles a nuevos pardillos inversores... el hype que esperaba nuestro CEO con la conference call del 8Dec.. se ha quedado en nada.

Me sorprende la habilidad de quemar dinero en pocos meses, el income de los board directors... etc.

Mira NVAX... la subieron desde los 2.42 hasta los 7.xx en unos tres meses... luego han ido vendiendo a fondos... la semana pasada estuvo a buen precio para trading... 2.56USD... por no hablar de ACAD ...

Yo llevo desde agosto mediados ... son 4 meses en ARIAd... y apenas hemos superado +50% ...siempre modo bucle.... en 2.6x ---->>>> 1.8x


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

En mis sesiones con la bola de cristal.... veo un rally en el sector STEM CELL STOCKS... con la apertura de OBAMA, apenas hemos visto acción en este sector.

Mis favoritas:

OSIR
CELG

y la de ayer del listado STEM

Por supuesto que la que puede pegar el petardazooooo... +rápido... es esta última.


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

Wataru... 

Mesa Air Group, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru...
> 
> Mesa Air Group, Inc. - Google Finance



Estaba claro... no todas iban a sobrevivir.

Ya ni aunque se pongan a 0.01...

Un saludo


----------



## Catacrack (5 Ene 2010)

Una duda para los banqueros del foro. Yo voy a mi banco y ordeno hacer una transferencia de una de mis cuentas a otra cuenta (diferente titular) y ellos por error hacen un ingreso en cuenta de ese titular (sin darles yo el dinero ya que le dije de hacer una transferencia desde mi cuenta). Y ahora me encuentro que yo sigo teniendo mi dinero en mi cuenta y el otro ya ha recibido el ingreso.

Como me lo puedo montar para que no puedan quitarme el dinero? Bastaria con decir que hice un ingreso en cuenta y que la cajera me dio el comprobante para que se lo reclamen a ella ? 

PD; No esta muy bien explicado pero creo que se entiende.


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

Al final de van a deducir esa cantidad... queda bien y habla con ellos, antes de que te llamen. XDDDDD


----------



## Claca (5 Ene 2010)

Las cosas casi nunca salen como uno espera. También en 2007 vi caídas muy claras y mira, nos fuimos hasta los 16.000. Podríamos ir hasta los 13.000, podríamos volver a los 16.000, podría equivocarme, claro que sí. Dicho esto, por el momento todo encaja dentro de mi particular guión y, por lo tanto, voy a seguir adelante con los cortos en cuanto vea un buen punto de entrada. De hecho, el que tanta gente empiece a asumir que esto no baja ni aunque quiebre el SAN refuerza mi posición, porque es eso lo que estaba esperando durante bastante tiempo. 

En este foro lo he dicho varias veces: para que empiecen las caídas hay que destruir por completo cualquier intención bajista, hacer que la gente tenga miedo a los cortos, como sucedió con los largos hace unos meses. Hasta ahora todavía se sacaba partido con las bajadas, si bien poco a poco ha ido calando la sensación de inseguridad cuando entras vendido, mientras que hacerlo en el lado opuesto te permitía pensar "ya subirá" con tranquilidad. Estas últimas subidas están desesperando a los cortos, ya pocos nos atrevemos a sacar tajada con las caídas. Las divergencias bajistas siguen ahí, el estado real de la economía sigue deteriorado, francamente, no veo al SAN en los 13 euros con una mora muy elevada y con el estado español al borde de la quiebra. En mi contra reconozco que tengo el tiempo, que es en realidad algo crucial en el asunto. Una duda que me asalta es si realmente una fugaz penetración hasta los 12.500 sería suficiente para pillar a mucha gente o si por el contrario es preciso un añito de lateral + ruptura como en el 2007 antes de caer a plomo. Aquí si que no puedo decir ni hacer nada, porque no tengo el bagaje y las herramientas de Mulder, de modo que sólo puedo servirme del precio y de una operativa de supervivencia con muy poco apalancamiento, que es lo fundamental cuando intentas experimentos. Así al menos salen baratos.

Estamos para aprender y por suerte o desgracia cada uno paga las lecciones con su propio dinero.

Mi tótem espiritual es un oso bajista. Comandante Tonuel, seguimos con el plan, artillería cargada, eso sí, con cautela xd


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ene 2010)

Cata... se van a dar cuenta por los descuadres. Al final mirarán de cuanto es ese descuadre y comenzarán a buscar transferencias por ese importe.

O la opción B, dejar muerta esa cuenta durante algunos meses por si no se dan cuenta... pero va a ser que no.

Hytm... 0.60 en el Pre, pero con 500 accs. Ya comienzan a jugar.

Claca: Eso que comentas ocurre por norma en todos los mercados, pero no olvides que el que más acciones tiene del mundo es el gobierno americano. Y no le interesa una gran caída. (Bolsa cae= suben los bonos...).

Cuando la crisis comience a olvidarse... entonces. Por supuesto es solo mi opinión, que como ya veis de esto se poco... jaja

Edit:
Por cierto DP!, los viejecitos de California nos dejaron... al final de tontos no tuvieron un pelo.


----------



## Catacrack (5 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Cata... se van a dar cuenta por los descuadres. Al final mirarán de cuanto es ese descuadre y comenzarán a buscar transferencias por ese importe.
> 
> O la opción B, dejar muerta esa cuenta durante algunos meses por si no se dan cuenta... pero va a ser que no.



Y no sera mejor sacar todo el dinero de la cuenta antes de que me lo descuenten. :XX:


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Cata... se van a dar cuenta por los descuadres. Al final mirarán de cuanto es ese descuadre y comenzarán a buscar transferencias por ese importe.
> 
> O la opción B, dejar muerta esa cuenta durante algunos meses por si no se dan cuenta... pero va a ser que no.
> 
> Hytm... 0.60 en el Pre, pero con 500 accs. Ya comienzan a jugar.



Se dan cuenta seguro al realizar los cuadres que te comentan.

En mi caso me pasó algo parecido por unas ventas a crédito. Las transacciones estaban mal hechas y me anotaron 85K€ de más. Opté por no realizar movimientos en la CCC y al cabo de 3 semanas me llamaron para decirme que había habido un error y tal.

Imagíname diciéndoles que no hacía seguimiento de la CCC y no me había dado cuenta ...

Al cabo de la primera semana, mi mente ya estaba planificando que hacer con ese dinero :´(


----------



## Catacrack (5 Ene 2010)

Pero yo con decir que hice el ingreso en cuenta tal y como refleja el justificante e indignarme por quererme echar el marron de que hayan perdida el dinero tengo suficiente.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ene 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Se dan cuenta seguro al realizar los cuadres que te comentan.
> 
> En mi caso me pasó algo parecido por unas ventas a crédito. Las transacciones estaban mal hechas y me anotaron 85K€ de más. Opté por no realizar movimientos en la CCC y al cabo de 3 semanas me llamaron para decirme que había habido un error y tal.
> 
> ...



Con 85K€ de más yo te digo que me las piro de España... jaja
Eso, más lo que tu tengas... brrr Que buenos años me iba a pegar... jaja


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Con 85K€ de más yo te digo que me las piro de España... jaja
> Eso, más lo que tu tengas... brrr Que buenos años me iba a pegar... jaja




Te aseguro que esas semanas estuve muy emocionado :X

Al final se impuso la dura realidad


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

Seguro que vieron el hilo donde "Bruno" les daba buena cera...... este hombre no aparece desde finales de octubre por el hilo.

Es normal, muchos gestores, huelen el juego que hay en la cotización, si hasta HEB, que era un scam en toda regla, subió hasta los 4.5USD desde los 0.8USD ...finales abril -verano.

Hemos subido con un volumen justito... nos han dejado vía libre.. hasta donde??? hoy y mañana lo veremos... yo apuesto por los 2.50USD.


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

California Public Employees Retirement System

Han vendido casí todo...


----------



## aksarben (5 Ene 2010)

Se han enterado de lo de MESA hasta los de Expansión, que no dan una: La aerolínea americana Mesa Air se declara en bancarrota - Expansión.com


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> California Public Employees Retirement System
> 
> Han vendido casí todo...



Juer marea ver en cuantas compañías estaba, pffff. Supongo que habrá sido por motivos fiscales... o bien, para pagar a los funcionarios ).

Un saludo


----------



## Catacrack (5 Ene 2010)

HL y tonuel estan desaparecidos en combate.

El popular pidiendo cortos a gritos. ¿Como una ruina de banco puede subir un 3.64%?


----------



## rosonero (5 Ene 2010)

Eurostoxx cayendo en cascada y el Chulibex que ni se immuta. parece que le ha cogido cariño a los 12200.


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Eurostoxx cayendo en cascada y el Chulibex que ni se immuta. parece que le ha cogido cariño a los 12200.



Lo del Chulibex es de tracatrá.

A su puta bola con su particular manipuleision.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> HL y tonuel estan desaparecidos en combate.
> 
> El popular pidiendo cortos a gritos. ¿Como una ruina de banco puede subir un 3.64%?



Calla que me puse corto ayer con 2 minis en 12060 :56: ya los dejo abiertos,estoy tanteando al san,creo que en la subasta de hoy le empezare a meter,que luego se me escapa y vienen los lloros,mapfre tambien la estudio.
Por cierto mi foto en pelotas es con el SAN a 13 cosa que no veran vuestros ojos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Ene 2010)

Eso si por encima de 12000 no toco un largo ni con un palo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

Pues yo creo que sí que vamos a ver un SAN a 13 € antes de la ampliación de capital... XD

Las MESA me parecen muuuuyyy chulas.... seguro que alguien las compra... a 0,001 compro 100€ aunque sea.... un 1000% puedes conseguir...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

Melco Crown Entertainment Ltd - Google Finance

Van como un cohete...

Mulder la puedes meter en tu play? le veo recorrido hasta 6 USD en febrero...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

Delta Petroleum Corp. - Google Finance

Burney qué bien hiciste van a abrir con Gap..... estoy por comprar...


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ene 2010)

Hola buenas, ¿es aquí donde reparten owneds?
Vengo a por el mío.

Si con la apertura de USA ya no bajamos, cierro cortos y me pongo larga hasta el día del juicio final.l


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola buenas, ¿es aquí donde reparten owneds?
> Vengo a por el mío.
> 
> Si con la apertura de USA ya no bajamos, cierro cortos y me pongo larga hasta el día del juicio final.l



Yo creo que vamos a subir y mucho, y mañana más....


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

GenVec, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2010)

Desde luego que parece que el Chulibex tiene un petardo en el orto.

A muy corto la pérdida de los 12200 podrían dar más de 100 puntitos, aunque es demasiado peligroso ir contra tendencia.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> GenVec, Inc. - Google Finance



Romperá los máximos anuales o bajará a toda mecha...


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

MESA RULEZ...

ARIA .. play the game!!! again!!!1


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ene 2010)

Joder con las Arias... no hay manera ¿en?...

DP! ¿A romper stops?...


----------



## rosonero (5 Ene 2010)

Parece que vamos a probar los 1130 SP y los 3000 Exx como soportes :


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

Han probado los 2.28USD ... creo que vamos a verlos de nuevo, hoy.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

Os quejaréis de la recod e MPEL...


----------



## Mulder (5 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Melco Crown Entertainment Ltd - Google Finance
> 
> Van como un cohete...
> 
> Mulder la puedes meter en tu play? le veo recorrido hasta 6 USD en febrero...



En estos momentos estoy fuera de casa y siguiendo el mercado en modo iPhone. Pasado mañana tendrá que ser.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ene 2010)

Luca en Hytm ya estamos comenzando a tantear los 0.60... increíble la prisa que hay.

Ummm...


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ene 2010)

Datos de viviendas mucho peor de lo esperado.
A ver si empezamos a bajar... aunque no tiene mucha pinta.


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

Estamos recuperando... ARIAd


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Datos de viviendas mucho peor de lo esperado.
> A ver si empezamos a bajar... aunque no tiene mucha pinta.



-16% cuando se esperaba -2%... pero de donde salen estos anal-istos! :ouch:

Los pedidos a fábrica mucho mejor de lo esperado...

Saludos...


----------



## rosonero (5 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Datos de viviendas mucho peor de lo esperado.
> A ver si empezamos a bajar... aunque no tiene mucha pinta.



sí, pero.........

_Pedidos a fábrica +1,1 % mucho mejor esperado._


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Ene 2010)

Los datos se los pasan por el forro,yo veo que esta todo el mundo largo flipando con las roturas de resistencias.... opino que tendran esto en otro lateral soltando papel

yo me quedo con los cortos abiertos,eso si,no voy a operar mas,paso de estar mamoneando,hasta los 13100 puedo aguantar,ya llegaran las rebajas de Enero...


----------



## fmc (5 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Calla que me puse corto ayer con 2 minis en 12060 :56: ya los dejo abiertos,estoy tanteando al san,creo que en la subasta de hoy le empezare a meter,que luego se me escapa y vienen los lloros,mapfre tambien la estudio.
> Por cierto mi foto en pelotas es con el SAN a 13 cosa que no veran vuestros ojos.





pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola buenas, ¿es aquí donde reparten owneds?
> Vengo a por el mío.
> 
> Si con la apertura de USA ya no bajamos, cierro cortos y me pongo larga hasta el día del juicio final.l



Me sumo al club de los pilados.... a 12090/12100 yo :ouch:


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2010)

Los datos se los pasos por el forro de los O_O.

Son las manos fuertes las que manejan / manipulan los mercados por lo que el gacelerío sólo podemos aspirar, que no es poco, a seguirles ya que ellos son los que llevan la buena dirección.

A la hora de la publicación nos dan volatilidad para darnos ilusión, pero el pescado ya está vendido.


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

Nos vamos de nuevo a los 2.00USD en ARIAd... no me lo creo!!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Nos vamos de nuevo a los 2.00USD en ARIAd... no me lo creo!!!!



¿Tu quieres darme el roscón no...? Buuahh ni me mientes eso... :´(


----------



## Catacrack (5 Ene 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Me sumo al club de los pilados.... a 12090/12100 yo :ouch:



Yo tambien voy corto desde los 12100 y me duele al sentarme.


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

Wataru... cuando todo el mundo está bullish... hay que meter los cortos... ayer lo vi claro!!!

Los 2.40USD son una resistencia muy fuerte, solo con la conferencia de JMP, no way!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Nos vamos de nuevo a los 2.00USD en ARIAd... no me lo creo!!!!



Pues véndelo todo y recómprate en 2$... sacarás una pasta! 8:


----------



## Mulder (5 Ene 2010)

Señores daba igual lo que saliera en los datos hasta mañana no habrá algo de bajada y aun así no creo que sea fuerte, más bien una corrección.

Hasta la semana que viene no tocan cortos.


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

Ya tengo la cartera completa en ARIAd... solo compro para tradear.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo tambien voy corto desde los 12100 y me duele al sentarme.



¿Aún llevas las hytm? Es para el censo... jaja

DP!, yo espero que sea para rebañar beneficios y nos la levanten un poco a la mitad de la sesión.


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

He comprado a 2.30USD para un tradeo.. si me sale mal... pasan a la cartera de reserva. XDDDDDDD


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores daba igual lo que saliera en los datos hasta mañana no habrá algo de bajada y aun así no creo que sea fuerte, más bien una corrección.
> 
> Hasta la semana que viene no tocan cortos.



Gggggggggggggg :vomito::vomito::vomito:


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> He comprado a 2.30USD para un tradeo.. si me sale mal... pasan a la cartera de reserva. XDDDDDDD



¿2.35 objetivo? Curiosidad... juas


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2010)

Las verguenzas del Chulibex:

- Varias horas vegetando en el rango 12220 - 12200.
- Velón rojo de ruptura a la baja.
- Velón verde más grande todavía para volver a la zona de oscilación.
- Ahora parece rompe la zona de consolidación por la parte superior.

El resto de índices también hacen pirulas como ésta, pero el Chulibex es demasiado cutre y manipulado. Lo manejan a su antojo.

Hace más de 1 año que no opero en ese índice y la verdad es que dudo mucho que lo vuelva a hacer.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

Dentro de MPEL a 4,01... límite de pérdida 10% a ver si me da alegrías...

Si vendo ahora mismo gano un 3% por lo que la apuesta del 1% la doy por ganada... voy con 4k€

Esta vez he hecho caso a Mulder Burney Bertok y demás sobre entrar tras romper resistencias.. aunque si hubiera entrado ayer ganaría más de un 20% ya...


----------



## fmc (5 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo tambien voy corto desde los 12100 y me duele al sentarme.



Es verdad, se me pasó que lo habías comentado antes... :cook:


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

Esas las suelto a 2.50USD el viernes.... las que compro para trading... las vendo en pocos días... y si la ~€€~~#### ... pues acumulo. XDDDD


----------



## Catacrack (5 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Aún llevas las hytm? Es para el censo... jaja



Estoy fuera, las tradeaba comprando en 0,42x y vendia a a 0,45x.

Ayer se me vendieron las ultimas a 0,46$.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ene 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Las verguenzas del Chulibex:
> 
> - Varias horas vegetando en el rango 12220 - 12200.
> - Velón rojo de ruptura a la baja.
> ...



Ya nos hemos ido al cielo otra vez, pasen todos a recoger sus banderas imperiales.
LCASC, tú también ibas corto, ¿sigues?


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Las verguenzas del Chulibex:
> 
> - Varias horas vegetando en el rango 12220 - 12200.
> - Velón rojo de ruptura a la baja.
> ...



Confirmo: El Chulibex sale escopetado al alza. :vomito::vomito::vomito::vomito:


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Una duda para los banqueros del foro. Yo voy a mi banco y ordeno hacer una transferencia de una de mis cuentas a otra cuenta (diferente titular) y ellos por error hacen un ingreso en cuenta de ese titular (sin darles yo el dinero ya que le dije de hacer una transferencia desde mi cuenta). Y ahora me encuentro que yo sigo teniendo mi dinero en mi cuenta y el otro ya ha recibido el ingreso.
> 
> Como me lo puedo montar para que no puedan quitarme el dinero? Bastaria con decir que hice un ingreso en cuenta y que la cajera me dio el comprobante para que se lo reclamen a ella ?
> 
> PD; No esta muy bien explicado pero creo que se entiende.



El banco es como la banca del casino: nunca pierde. Te acabarán quitando el dinero cuando vean que no les cuadran los números y si dejas la cuenta a cero te lo descontarán aún sin saldo y te dejarán en descubierto con lo cual el tema empeorará. 

Yo me estaría quieto, a veces fallan. Eso sí, sino quieres hacer esa transferencia les comentaría el tema para que hiciesen la retrocesión.

Saludos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

HYTM 21%!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Watarú creo que nos vamos a hacer de oro... recuerdas el analisto que dijo algo de 20 USD en 2011?


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> HYTM 21%!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Watarú creo que nos vamos a hacer de oro... recuerdas el analisto que dijo algo de 20 USD en 2011?



Si que me acordé de él cuando bajaron a 0.30.... juuuass 

Manda Cojxxxx que vaya a salir de perdidas (en teoría...) en una acción en la que perdía un 60-70% antes que con Ariad....


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Ene 2010)

Vaporizado el último stop profit => Iberdrola 6.75 desde 6.32
100% liquido. Mulder, ¿algún chivatazo?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Vaporizado el último stop profit => Iberdrola 6.75 desde 6.32
> 100% liquido. Mulder, ¿algún chivatazo?



Yo te recomiendo MPEL, cerca de 4,05 USD es buena entrada si baja, y tiene recorrido hasta 6 o 7 USD...

Esta de la lista de DP la veoy bien para entrar ahora: crxx


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Ene 2010)

Pecata, sigo con un mini-ibex en 12060 y otro en 12140. No dijiste que les pondrías stop? : es que jugar con 7! :ouch:

Saludos...

PD: Mi consejo es que al jugar con tantos, comiences con uno o dos, y si la dirección era la correcta incrementas...


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo te recomiendo MPEL, cerca de 4,05 USD es buena entrada si baja, y tiene recorrido hasta 6 o 7 USD...
> 
> Esta de la lista de DP la veoy bien para entrar ahora: crxx



Gracias Luca,

Aún soy un "pezquenín" al que el IBEX le va grande  Pero os sigo a ver si aprendo algo de NASDAQ


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

Me ha entrado todo el pack a 2.30USD...


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gracias Luca,
> 
> Aún soy un "pezquenín" al que el IBEX le va grande  Pero os sigo a ver si aprendo algo de NASDAQ



Insensato, huye del Nasdaq. :rolleye:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Me ha entrado todo el pack a 2.30USD...



Has vendido las 400k? :8:


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pecata, sigo con un mini-ibex en 12060 y otro en 12140. No dijiste que les pondrías stop? : es que jugar con 7! :ouch:
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Mi consejo es que al jugar con tantos, comiences con uno o dos, y si la dirección era la correcta incrementas...



La dirección era correcta, el que se equivoca es el IBEX...


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

No... las que he comprado para tradeo diario... a 2.30USD... XD


----------



## Mulder (5 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Vaporizado el último stop profit => Iberdrola 6.75 desde 6.32
> 100% liquido. Mulder, ¿algún chivatazo?



Si ves que ohl acaba hoy por encima de 19.18 puedes entrar con recorrido hasta 19.86 más o menos, podría incluso superarlos si las
condiciones del mercado son buenas.


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

Dentro de AGEN a 0.62USD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Dentro de AGEN a 0.62USD



Dan mucho yuyu... tengo que estudiar por fundamentales a cuanto tiene que cotizar para que cumpla la normativa del nasdaq...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

Si supera los 3,61 son muy interesantes para un trading hasta 3,80

Arena Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


Esta mola mucho para el L/P:

http://www.google.com/finance?q=cldx


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

Las dejo hasta 0.50USD ...


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Ene 2010)

Ahora con estos subidones nadie se acuerda de Pepon , no?


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si ves que ohl acaba hoy por encima de 19.18 puedes entrar con recorrido hasta 19.86 más o menos, podría incluso superarlos si las
> condiciones del mercado son buenas.



¿Hoy mismo? ¿O mejor esperar al cierre de mañana, tras las bajadas que pronosticas?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ahora con estos subidones nadie se acuerda de Pepon , no?



Yo siempre he defendido y aprobado sus teorías, hace nada lo he mencionado...(13.000 peponianos creo que dije)


----------



## tonuel (5 Ene 2010)

la traca final en sus pantallas... disfruten del momento... 



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> la traca final en sus pantallas... disfruten del momento...



Ni tan mal... 12.200


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

Tonuel mira como va la cartera que nos estamos montando:

HYTM 0.606 +0.083 15.83% 

MPEL 4.14 +0.56 15.64% 

CT 1.32 +0.05 3.94% 

DPTR 1.45 +0.10 7.39% 

GNVC 1.47 +0.06 4.26% 

URRE 0.830 +0.020 2.47%


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> la traca final en sus pantallas... disfruten del momento...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Modo candestino
¿Has sentido una conmoción en la fuerza,Tonuel?
Algunos en el fistro.DJI justito en el soporte.

Ánimo Bendita que tú puedes!!


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tonuel mira como va la cartera que nos estamos montando:
> 
> HYTM 0.606 +0.083 15.83%
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena, cuidala para que no pase a rojo. El Nasdaq es muy traicionero, a la mínima duda, sell y las plusvas a la buchaca.


----------



## tonuel (5 Ene 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Modo candestino
> ¿Has sentido una conmoción en la fuerza,Tonuel?




Exactamente una fue una voz... 


enseguida vine corriendo a postear... 



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (5 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tonuel mira como va la cartera que nos estamos montando:
> 
> HYTM 0.606 +0.083 15.83%
> 
> ...






bertok dijo:


> Enhorabuena, cuidala para que no pase a rojo. El Nasdaq es muy traicionero, a la mínima duda, sell y las plusvas a la buchaca.



Lo mismo digo... no te encantes porque el gran guano no avisa...








Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo mismo digo... no te encantes porque el gran guano no avisa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tengo 50% en metálico para ampliaciones `promediadoras obligadas u oportunidades en cortos del POP 

Me voy a ver la cabalgata, no me la liéis con los cortos mamones...


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

Aquí está lloviendo, on hold hasta nuevo aviso...


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

He visto que hay nuevas posis de compra en AGEN... me he llevado 30k acciones... a 0.62USD.

Desde los 2.0x de octubre.. hemos estado visitando nuevos min... el BUMP... is coming!


----------



## Hagen (5 Ene 2010)

Feliz año a todo el mundo,

Veo que algunos ya os estan dando los reyes por adelantado en plusvalias.

He tenido tiempo estos dias para analizar el Stoxx.

Y de las acciones que veo con potencial son Air liquide, y Daimler, esperando a ver como evolucionan mañana


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

Dynavax Technologies Corporation - Google Finance

otra del listado de DP!


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tengo 50% en metálico para ampliaciones `promediadoras obligadas u oportunidades en cortos del POP
> 
> Me voy a ver la cabalgata, no me la liéis con los cortos mamones...



Luca, lo primero que se aprende en este negocio es que promediar es malo, muuuy malo porque consiste en no reconocer un error previo.


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (5 Ene 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Luca, lo primero que se aprende en este negocio es que promediar es malo, muuuy malo porque consiste en no reconocer un error previo.



Eso me pasó con Terra  Cuanto más "promediaba" más perdía.


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

Nadie en su sano juicio... hubiese comprado ese chicharro, por cierto uno de los que pegaron el pelotazo, vive con vuestros ahorros en GINEBRA. XD


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Nadie en su sano juicio... hubiese comprado ese chicharro, por cierto uno de los que pegaron el pelotazo, vive con vuestros ahorros en GINEBRA. XD



Un compañero de curro se metió en ellas cuando el valor se despeñaba.Me decía que Terra remontaría.
Invirtió el dinero de su boda,ya que como se casaba al año siguiente,así le sacaba rendimiento.
Compró a 60€ y yo le dije que tenía pinta de irse a 40 en un plás.Decía que su novia era directora de una oficina del Botas y que sabía lo que hacía.
Sufrimos un ERE en la empresa y le perdí de vista.Ya había perdido mucho,pero seguía encelado.
Otra víctima del visillerismo bancario...


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Ene 2010)

DJI en la base del triángulo.
Si rompe pabajo,la proyección es de volver a los 10500.
Movimientos breves es de pobres...


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

Uno de estos pajaros, es amiguete de un conocido. M-A-R-T-I-N VE-LASCO.... este es el que vive a todo trapo en SUIZA.

ECONOMIA | Telefónica. Directivos de Terra ganarán 4.000 millones en acciones aunque dejen la compañía


----------



## Hagen (5 Ene 2010)

http://www.cotizalia.com/noticias/rumores-compra-resto-telecom-italia-parte-20100105.html

Rumor de Telefonica


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ene 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Tambores de compra para Telefónica: Mediobanca, Intensa y Generali interesados en vender su participación en Telco - Cotizalia.com
> 
> Rumor de Telefonica



¿Alguien recuerda cuando finalizaban las opciones a 22 euros que compró el presi?. Curiosidad...

DP! Me preocuparía si perdiéramos los 2.28... (aún más ,juas). Que por cierto, lleva un volumen normalito...

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

Me marcho fuera... Wataru... agarra la cotización!!!

Es posible que ayer soltaran papelitos... pero por otro lado... hoy están acumulando en 2.32USD ... ibamos demasiado rápidos a los 2.50USD.... XDDDDDD

FELICES REYES!!!


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

AGEN .. recuperando despues de la recomendación DP HF!!!!

Muchos ojos nos observan... XDDDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

Cardium Therapeutics Inc. - Google Finance

Tiene pinta de pegar un buen subidón mañana...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

EN HYTM al fina parece que nos van a dar cera...


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> EN HYTM al fina parece que nos van a dar cera...



Yo me conformo con un cierre por encima, o en .57. Es normal, mucha subida... pero el volumen es bueno y las noticias han de llegar...

Un saludo 

¿has pillado muchos caramelos? Ya te imagino con el paraguas abierto... jaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo me conformo con un cierre por encima, o en .57. Es normal, mucha subida... pero el volumen es bueno y las noticias han de llegar...
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> ¿has pillado muchos caramelos? Ya te imagino con el paraguas abierto... jaja




En mi pueblo tiran paletillas ibericas... he pillado una... y me he vuelto... había hostias para pillarlas...

Los caramelos se los dejo a los niños XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Ene 2010)

GenVec, Inc. - Google Finance

Rompiendo máximos anuales... a ver qué hace mañana.. tiene buena pinta...


----------



## donpepito (5 Ene 2010)

Me ha entrado la orden en CRXX a 0.83USD ... 30k acciones.

Mañana subidón:
http://www.streetinsider.com/Corporate+News/CombinatoRx+%28CRXX%29+Wins+$3.7M+In+Aptuit+Litigation%3B+Issues+67.83M+Common+in+Escrow+to+Former+Neuromed+Stockholders/5216320.html


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Ene 2010)

Buenos días a tod@s!  Han pasado los reyes por vuestras casas...? 

Solo entro para comentaros que ayer hubo compras gaceriles a manta en el S&P y ventas leoniles... En CAC, DAX e Ibex pasó algo parecido, aunque no tan descarado...

Saludos...

PD: Luego os leo y os subo el gráfico...
PD2: Donde andan Carvil y BenditaL? ienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Ene 2010)

Buenas,

Yo les pedí guano en mi carta, pero de momento no lo han traído...


----------



## Mulder (6 Ene 2010)

A los buenos días!

Sigo en modo iPhone.



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días a tod@s!  Han pasado los reyes por vuestras casas...?
> 
> Solo entro para comentaros que ayer hubo compras gaceriles a manta en el S&P y ventas leoniles... En CAC, DAX e Ibex pasó algo parecido, aunque no tan descarado...
> 
> ...



Pues estuve mirando ayer por la noche el volumen de los leoncios en ibex y S&P al terminar la sesión y lo que vi es que siguen comprando bastante, aun no veo que den su brazo a torcer y eso es lo que sigo esperando hasta el viernes al menos. Para hoy esperaba algo de bajada pero solo mera corrección nada de guano aun.

Sería de esperar una traca final de rally navideño para mañana o viernes en las primeras horas.


----------



## Catacrack (6 Ene 2010)

Yo voy a hacer caso a Mulder, que con la mitad de su rentabilidad mensual ya podria quitarme el status social de pobre en un par de meses.

Intentare cerrar los cortos lo mas abajo posible y abrire largos para jueves y viernes. Me imagino que el ibex no remontara hasta que habra WS y luego sera una mera copia de los americanos.

Pecata ya mismo esta en 12150 y puedes salir sin perdidas yo los tengo desde 12100 pero no me importaria cerrar perdiendo si mañana recupero parte del pastel.


----------



## fmc (6 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Yo les pedí guano en mi carta, pero de momento no lo han traído...





Catacrack dijo:


> Yo voy a hacer caso a Mulder, que con la mitad de su rentabilidad mensual ya podria quitarme el status social de pobre en un par de meses.
> 
> Intentare cerrar los cortos lo mas abajo posible y abrire largos para jueves y viernes. Me imagino que el ibex no remontara hasta que habra WS y luego sera una mera copia de los americanos.
> 
> Pecata ya mismo esta en 12150 y puedes salir sin perdidas yo los tengo desde 12100 pero no me importaria cerrar perdiendo si mañana recupero parte del pastel.



+1 creo que es lo más sensato ienso:


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Ene 2010)

Buenos días ^___^!

¿Qué tal los reyes?. Espero que bien, en mi familia es que hace ya un par de décadas (jurr), nos americanizamos... 

Peca, es que este año esos tres, han engordado un pelín más... y vienen retrasados, pero llegarán jaja.

DP! ¿Al final hiciste la fiesta de final de año en tu casa? Se me olvido preguntar.

Otra cosa:
16:11 $ 2.3273 18,000
16:09 $ 2.3196 97,800

Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo voy a hacer caso a Mulder, que con la mitad de su rentabilidad mensual ya podria quitarme el status social de pobre en un par de meses.
> 
> Intentare cerrar los cortos lo mas abajo posible y abrire largos para jueves y viernes. Me imagino que el ibex no remontara hasta que habra WS y luego sera una mera copia de los americanos.
> 
> Pecata ya mismo esta en 12150 y puedes salir sin perdidas yo los tengo desde 12100 pero no me importaria cerrar perdiendo si mañana recupero parte del pastel.



No sé... esta tarde hay datos importantes de EEUU, y lo malo es que no estaré en casa, estaré en un pueblo sin internet y sin cobertura de móvil... vamos aislamiento total.


----------



## Catacrack (6 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No sé... esta tarde hay datos importantes de EEUU, y lo malo es que no estaré en casa, estaré en un pueblo sin internet y sin cobertura de móvil... vamos aislamiento total.



La comida familiar te va a costar un buen pico. Ya mismo estamos de nuevo en verde, le acaban de pegar un petardazo al ibex y nosotros acumulando minusvalias.


----------



## Claca (6 Ene 2010)

Feliz día de reyes a todos!

El ibex ha frenado justo donde suponía, en la zona de los 220-250. Lamentablemente todavía no podemos esperar un recorte mayor debido a que el S&P tiene recorrido por delante hasta los 1.140-44 siempre y cuando no pierda los 1.130, lo que también significa que muy probablemente pasemos la zona anteriormente mencionada en el ibex 

Afortunadamente como dice LCASC parece que las gacelas han relevado a los leoncios en cuanto a compras y eso hace que se esté gestando una corrección mayor. Para la semana que viene hasta tenemos a Mulder de nuestra parte. Los reyes me han traido cestas enteras de guano y habrá que invertirlo ¿no?

PD: Feliz día de los presidentes magos de la república tmb xd


----------



## fmc (6 Ene 2010)

joder, vaya chutes le meten al muerto :ouch:


----------



## fmc (6 Ene 2010)

Por cierto, el dato de esta mañana del PMI servicios de España....




> PMI de servicios baja de 46,1 a 45. No levantamos cabeza. Esta es la peor lectura desde julio de 2009. Urgentísimo que el gobierno tome el bisturí y tome medidas urgentes y drásticas.



Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## donpepito (6 Ene 2010)

Buenos días.

Los reyes por aquí han dejado algunas cosas, corbatas y un pijama... perfume....

Si, Wataru... al final me dejaron un TRUSS y 6 cabezas móviles para la party... cuando tenga tiempo, voy a dejar una instalación permanente... para celebrar los 30.00USD en el 2010... you know!!!


----------



## chameleon (6 Ene 2010)

feliz reyes a todos. aquí calcetines, polo y corbata

hoy había que descansar un poco los mercados, listos para subir con el buen dato de paro del viernes

esto no para hasta 1150, el guano tiene que esperar


----------



## bertok (6 Ene 2010)

Hoooola,
los reyes se han portado bien con corbatas, gemelos, camisas y TV. Además me han dejado una muy buena operación en el nocturno del Forex.

Los índices están haciendo la digestión de la subida de estos últimos día y falta la traca final.


----------



## donpepito (6 Ene 2010)

Ventas de muchos insiders, debido a:

http://www.masshightech.com/stories/2009/12/21/daily15-CombinatoRx-completes-Neuromed-merger.html


Combinatorx Inc (CRXX)

El inversor que liquidó su posición en ARIAd... uno de los mayores fondos que apostaron en nuestra compañia, tiene una gran posi abierta en CRXX, si es cierto, que ha vendido recientemente, pero conserva un gran porcentaje.
<table class="sortable" id="anyid" width="955"><tbody><tr class=" odd"><td name="tcol1" id="tcol1" nowrap="nowrap">2009-12-24</td><td name="tcol2" id="tcol2" nowrap="nowrap">2009-12-22</td><td name="tcol3" id="tcol3" style="text-align: left;" nowrap="nowrap"> 4</td><td name="tcol4" id="tcol4" style="text-align: left;">Biotechnology Value Fund Ii Lp</td><td name="tcol13" id="tcol13" style="text-align: left;">Insider</td><td name="tcol5" id="tcol5" nowrap="nowrap"> 8,693,972</td><td name="tcol9" id="tcol9" nowrap="nowrap">Sold Some</td><td name="tcol10" id="tcol10" nowrap="nowrap">-538,000</td><td name="tcol11" id="tcol11" nowrap="nowrap">-5.82 %</td><td name="tcol6" id="tcol6" nowrap="nowrap">$7,563,756</td><td name="tcol7" id="tcol7" nowrap="nowrap">$7,215,997</td><td name="tcol8" id="tcol8" nowrap="nowrap">$-347,759</td><td name="tcol14" id="tcol14" sorttable_customkey="-4.59" nowrap="nowrap">-4.59 % </td><td name="tcol12" id="tcol12" nowrap="nowrap">$21,520</td><td name="tcol20" id="tcol20" nowrap="nowrap">
</td></tr></tbody></table>



... además tenemos a los cortos, cerrando... el 22 de febrero tenemos de nuevo noticias de la FDA, es arriesgado, pero en estos niveles, el breakout puede llevarnos de nuevo a los 3.00USD en unos días.



Combinatorx Inc. $ 0.83 
CRXX -0.01 

Short Interest (Shares Short) 105,200 
Days To Cover (Short Interest Ratio) 0.4 
Short Percent of Float 0.30 % 
Short Interest - Prior 371,800 
Short % Increase / Decrease -71.71 %


----------



## donpepito (6 Ene 2010)

Wataru, es posible que ARIAd tenga pensada esta misma estrategia...para este año... de ahí que el CEO comprara las acciones en agosto... y ahora nos proponga la ampliación...

CombinatoRx and Neuromed Close Merger | Business Wire


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru, es posible que ARIAd tenga pensada esta misma estrategia...para este año... de ahí que el CEO comprara las acciones en agosto... y ahora nos proponga la ampliación...
> 
> CombinatoRx and Neuromed Close Merger | Business Wire



Esperemos que no... que desastre para nuestras acciones... 

Al menos que la calienten primero.

Por otra parte, no he entendido porqué alguien va a querer comprar acciones si después van a sacar más... podría haber comprado 500 mil y luego comprar más a mejor precio y encima apoyando la fusión.

Para mi gusto que se dejen de rollo, quiero un compañero para el 534 y ya pidiendo que sea también Merck, pero mucho me temo que no va a ser así.

Además, ¿Dónde está el pago por Rida?. Umm...

Para hoy ¿subiremos o bajamos?. Han comprado unas pocas en 2.32... o quizás las han vendido... joer, no hay manera de aclararse.


----------



## donpepito (6 Ene 2010)

Lo condicionan a la aprobación de su medicamento, en función de las fechas, el porcentaje varía.

Hoy no voy a poder estar pendiente del mercado, hasta las 20:00h... estaremos oscilando hasta la prox semana, para llegar a los 2.50USD ... tienen y deben calentar hasta los 2.80USD ... creo que hay dinero para romper la resitencia con fuerte volumen... solo necesitan algunas noticias "oportunas" XD

Muchos nuevos inversores, están buscando donde depositar sus ahorros de cara a sus inversiones en 2010... no hay muchas compañias con un precio interesante -level entry- con phase III ... especulaciones varias incluídas; LLY.

Solo es cuestión de timing... y muchos no quieren perder el "boat" ... han hecho un test desde el 31-dec ... y hay nuevas gacelas disponibles y preparadas para entrar... así es... solo calentando... no les importa comprar en estos niveles.


----------



## Mulder (6 Ene 2010)

Pues a mi los reyes me han traído colonia, un suéter y el iPhone que ya lo había estrenado, el regalo estrella 

Por otra parte las ohl me están decepcionando bastante, dan unos saltos que asustan y ya me están agotando la paciencia con su poca liquidez (creo que debí entrar en MAP a pesar de todo) así que voy a soltar la mitad de mi paquete en aquel sitio donde ya saco para comisiones y el resto del lastre para el final de la semana, a partir de ahí empezaré a buscar algo para cortos, las IBR también me las voy a quitar hacia el final de la semana, tal vez en varias partes si les veo algo de frenesí alcista.


----------



## tonuel (6 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Sigo en modo iPhone.




Engancha el aparatito eh??? 


Todo el santo dia conectado... menudo desastre... ::




Saludos


----------



## Burney (6 Ene 2010)

Buenas a todos, he vuelto a entrar en NHH a 4.035.

Por cierto Luca, ayer a ultima hora vendí las DPTR en 1.44. Espero poder entrar hoy en 1.32-1.35.

También veo interesante las IBE en la zona del 6.60.

Las BIO también parecen a punto para dar un "salto" por lo menos hasta el 1.20...

PD: Creo que al IBEX le falta otro pequeño tirón a la baja hasta el 12100+-


----------



## Mulder (6 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Engancha el aparatito eh???
> 
> Todo el santo dia conectado... menudo desastre... ::



iba a traerme el portátil para usar el iPhone de modem, pero para un solo día no lo vi necesario.


----------



## inmi_soy (6 Ene 2010)

:no:

A este hilo le tengo miedo,no es lo mismo leerese un hilo de 400 paginas como El Dollar insumergible,el hilo oficial de Santiago Niño o las previsiones catastroficas de Jauncarlosb. que tratar de leerese semejante mamotreto de hilo : Jesus Maria y Jose : 4643 paginas da miedo.

Aqui se los dejo para que lo disfruten uds. solitos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> Buenas a todos, he vuelto a entrar en NHH a 4.035.
> 
> Por cierto Luca, ayer a ultima hora vendí las DPTR en 1.44. Espero poder entrar hoy en 1.32-1.35.
> 
> ...



Burney me parece que es un poco complicado que puedas entrar hoy en DPTR a ese precio... creo que va a hacer un canal 1,50-1,75 esta semana... si no es que se va a 3,XX USD... Hay rumores de buyout...por parde de otra compañía... la última vez que pasó esto se fué a los 4 USD...


----------



## multi (6 Ene 2010)

Felices Reyes a tod@s!!

Espero os hayan traido muchos regalos...y buenas "vibraciones" bursátiles para éste 2010!


----------



## Burney (6 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Burney me parece que es un poco complicado que puedas entrar hoy en DPTR a ese precio... creo que va a hacer un canal 1,50-1,75 esta semana... si no es que se va a 3,XX USD... Hay rumores de buyout...por parde de otra compañía... la última vez que pasó esto se fué a los 4 USD...



yo también empiezo a temerlo que se escapen antes, pero sigo creyendo que un arreón hasta el 1.30-1.35 lo van a dar (al igual que lo han dado en las NHH este mediodia con el 4.02). La putada sería lo que dices, que haya alguna noticia por ahi que la dispare antes...

el 1,75 es el objetivo que le doy de subida al siguiente impulso, que se confirmaría si se supera el 1,50

PD: Cuando puedas comentame lo del buyout.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> yo también empiezo a temerlo que se escapen antes, pero sigo creyendo que un arreón hasta el 1.30-1.35 lo van a dar (al igual que lo han dado en las NHH este mediodia con el 4.02). La putada sería lo que dices, que haya alguna noticia por ahi que la dispare antes...
> 
> el 1,75 es el objetivo que le doy de subida al siguiente impulso, que se confirmaría si se supera el 1,50
> 
> PD: Cuando puedas comentame lo del buyout.




Google Finance: Delta Petroleum Corp.


----------



## carvil (6 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes 

Espero que los Reyes se hayan portado bien y que nos traigan para este año más *plusvalías* 


Resistencia en el E-Mini 1.1135 soporte 1.1126


Salu2


----------



## Claca (6 Ene 2010)

La zona del 220-250 del Ibex es muy dura:







Añado también una línea debajo que nos deja un bonito expansivo con alto potencial para los cortos:







A ver qué coño hacen los leoncios, pero sería un punto muy bueno para plantear una corrección severa. Todo depende de lo que hagan los yankis, si quieren subir, nos arrastrarán... Para hoy hubiera preferido un recorte que nos dejara margen para, si finalmente los yankis deciden irse a por los 1.140 del S&P, no nos encontremos superando la resistencia de buenas a primeras. 

El oro, por cierto, me tiene descolocado. ¿Alguien sabe del tema?


----------



## carvil (6 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> La zona del 220-250 del Ibex es muy dura:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Según mi opinión todavía queda subida en el S&P antes de corregir.

En el oro continúa la correción, rebote en el primer soporte zona de 1070 hacia la zona 1150 para pullbackear al soporte que perforará hacia la zona 1050. Es mi punto de vista para el corto plazo. Para el medio plazo apuesto por la zona 1000.


Salu2


----------



## Claca (6 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Según mi opinión todavía queda subida en el S&P antes de corregir.
> 
> En el oro continúa la correción, rebote en el primer soporte zona de 1070 hacia la zona 1150 para pullbackear al soporte que perforará hacia la zona 1050. Es mi punto de vista para el corto plazo. Para el medio plazo apuesto por la zona 1000.
> 
> ...



A título personal ¿hasta dónde ves el S&P? 

Estoy pensando que podrían cuadrar los objetivos de las bolsas, divisas y oro y empezar una corrección drástica conjunta.

El Ibex cierra en verde, levemente, pero en verde, en los 12.222.


----------



## carvil (6 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> A título personal ¿hasta dónde ves el S&P?
> 
> Estoy pensando que podrían cuadrar los objetivos de las bolsas, divisas y oro y empezar una corrección drástica conjunta.
> 
> El Ibex cierra en verde, levemente, pero en verde, en los 12.222.




En SPX en la zona 1150-60


Salu2


----------



## Kujire (6 Ene 2010)

Feliz y Próspero Año para tod@s!!
​
Espero que los Reyes Magos de Oriente les hayan regalado un poco de carbón:...


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2010)

¿alguien se va a meter en GAS NATURAL?


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Ene 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Feliz y Próspero Año para tod@s!!
> ​
> Espero que los Reyes Magos de Oriente les hayan regalado un poco de carbón:...



Hola :**

De crío una vez si que me lo trajeron... juas.

¿Y a ti que tal? Seguro no se han portado mal...

`__´ Pásate más a menudo, please.
Un saludo


----------



## Kujire (6 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hola :**
> 
> De crío una vez si que me lo trajeron... juas.
> 
> ...



Hola Wata  ...pues no me puedo quejar, pasar tiempo con mi familia es el mejor regalo y he disfrutado a tope) 

el carbón me gusta mucho (el de azucar) ... o


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> En SPX en la zona 1150-60
> Salu2



Hola Carvil, se te ha echado de menos...  Espero que hayas pasado unas felices Navidades...

Veo que te gustan las correcciones ABC "perfectas"... 

Mínimo del S&P 666,79
Final de la OndaA 956,23
Final de la OndaB 869,32
Final de la OndaC? 869,32+(956,23-666,79)=1158,76

Saludos... 

PD: Cuadraría con el final del Ibex en 1247x... 61,8% de toda la caída desde máximos...


----------



## Mulder (6 Ene 2010)

A las buenas noches!

A mi de pequeño también me trajeron carbón de azucar una vez, pero fue una broma de mis padres 

Ya he abandonado el iphone y vuelvo a sentarme delante de la máquina de verdad, al final las OHL se han dado el gran subidón en el último momento, cosa que es buena señal y la gringa LF me está dando el día.

Con LF cometí un error, el objetivo era 3.99, era para entrar y salir rápido, pero no tuve los reflejos y ahora tendré que aguantarla hasta que suene la flauta o se me acabe la paciencia.

En cuanto al volumen de los leoncios en el Ibex hoy hemos tenido un dia bajista hasta las 11 y a partir de ahí ha empezado el volumen comprador hasta dejar el dia en positivo por poco, el volumen ha sido muy bajo, lo cual no cuadra en absoluto con una caida, así que para mañana espero que sigamos subiendo tal y como estaba previsto.


----------



## Claca (6 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Según mi opinión todavía queda subida en el S&P antes de corregir.
> 
> En el oro continúa la correción, rebote en el primer soporte zona de 1070 hacia la zona 1150 para pullbackear al soporte que perforará hacia la zona 1050. Es mi punto de vista para el corto plazo. Para el medio plazo apuesto por la zona 1000.
> 
> ...





las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola Carvil, se te ha echado de menos...  Espero que hayas pasado unas felices Navidades...
> 
> Veo que te gustan las correcciones ABC "perfectas"...
> 
> ...



Sería.... precioso. Hace tiempo colgaste un gráfico del ibex que situaba la última onda en los 12.500. ¿Todavía lo tienes? Juraría que lo vi en julio, mira que si lo clavas... Lo que vendría después ni en los sueños más húmedos de Tonuel


----------



## Interesado (6 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿alguien se va a meter en GAS NATURAL?



Servidor esta mañana, pero no para tradeo en el plan que os gastáis por aquí. :o


----------



## Claca (7 Ene 2010)

Buenos y tempranos días

Se está llegando a un consenso alcista que hace prácticamente imposible que las subidas duren demasiado. La página Bienvenidos a la portada, que recoge el sentir mayoritario de los inversores particulares en el mercado español, muestra un 57% de alcistas frente al 50% de la semana pasada. Estamos en niveles de euforia que marcan un techo de mercado al caer. En estados unidos la diferencia es todavía mayor a favor de próximas subidas. A esto le queda entre poco y nada.

A todo esto el nikkei no se atreve a corregir demasiado, cae en estos momentos un simbólico 0.12% hasta los 10.719.

Edito: Ha sido escribirlo y los japoneses se han lanzado en plan banzai hacia abajo


----------



## Hagen (7 Ene 2010)

Buenas,

Felices Reyes a todos.

Los japos al final 10,681.66 -49.79 (-0.46%) 

Salu2


----------



## rosonero (7 Ene 2010)

Buenos días a la forería !!!!!

Empieza fuerte la mañana, Eurostoxx perdiendo los 3000, el DAX los 6000 ... aunque ambos por poco y parecen haber parado ahí la sangría... por ahora 8:

Pd. Y pecata pensando si lo vende todo (ahora que recupera) y se pone larga hasta el juicio final


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Ene 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenos días a la forería !!!!!
> 
> Empieza fuerte la mañana, Eurostoxx perdiendo los 3000, el DAX los 6000 ... aunque ambos por poco y parecen haber parado ahí la sangría... por ahora 8:
> 
> Pd. Y pecata pensando si lo vende todo (ahora que recupera) y se pone larga hasta el juicio final



Tiene pinta de bajar un poco más ienso:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Ene 2010)

Felicidades a los cortos...


----------



## rosonero (7 Ene 2010)

A ver si Mulder nos aclara hasta donde es previsible la caidita en Stoxx o si es simplemente un barrestops


----------



## tonuel (7 Ene 2010)

not yet cabrones... *NOT YET...* :8:




Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> not yet cabrones... *NOT YET...* :8:
> 
> Saludos



Y el riesgo de ponerse corto mientras sube...? :X

Hace tiempo que no tienes esa sensación... :fiufiu:

PD: FAIL-aco!


----------



## Mulder (7 Ene 2010)

A los buenos días!

Hoy veo a los índices bajando, creo que ya hemos cruzado el camino de no retorno para este enero, han sido acabar las navidades y ya estamos bajando.

De todas formas creo que el guanazo aun será moderado hasta mañana donde podríamos tener la primera señal de cortos con fundamento, como he estado un par de días sin mirar esto aun me hallo analizando el tema, pero sospecho que el dato de empleo de mañana nos llevará al abismo, da igual como salga el dato.

Yo ayer ya empecé a cerrar posiciones largas y hoy espero deshacerme de todo lo que me queda.


----------



## pyn (7 Ene 2010)

Pues yo la bajada de hoy la veo un poco fake... Aunque he abierto cortos no las tengo todas conmigo.


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2010)

Buenos días.

Poco volumen en ABENGOA... en dos horas de sesión... puede ser fake, como dice PYN.


----------



## Sylar (7 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo voy a hacer caso a Mulder, que con la mitad de su rentabilidad mensual ya podria quitarme el status social de pobre en un par de meses.
> 
> Intentare cerrar los cortos lo mas abajo posible y abrire largos para jueves y viernes. Me imagino que el ibex no remontara hasta que habra WS y luego sera una mera copia de los americanos.
> 
> Pecata ya mismo esta en 12150 y puedes salir sin perdidas yo los tengo desde 12100 pero no me importaria cerrar perdiendo si mañana recupero parte del pastel.



Catacrack, dime que no llegaste a cerrar los cortos ayer...


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Poco volumen en ABENGOA... en dos horas de sesión... puede ser fake, como dice PYN.



¿Es de tus favoritas para centimear?


----------



## Catacrack (7 Ene 2010)

Sylar dijo:


> Catacrack, dime que no llegaste a cerrar los cortos ayer...



Los he cerrado esta mañana en apertura asi que me he perdio parte de la bajada.

Ahora he cargado largos, Carpatos dice que esto va parriba! Como pepon.

Tengo un 50% en liquidez a la espera de que hable Mulder.


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2010)

Puede que vuelva a la zona de los 20,00€ ... por ahora no tengo nada en el iBEX.


----------



## pyn (7 Ene 2010)

¿alguien había nombrado a técnicas reunidas como tabla de salvación en caso de güano? Es que hoy está subiendo con vigor, a pesar del resto de bajadas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿alguien había nombrado a técnicas reunidas como tabla de salvación en caso de güano? Es que hoy está subiendo con vigor, a pesar del resto de bajadas.



Ayer bajó un euro por acción. Hoy le toca recuperar.

La que veo parada desde hace varios días es Telefónica...... estará esperando a que me ponga largo para bajar


----------



## fmc (7 Ene 2010)

Buenas

Una preguntilla.... estoy probando unas cosas y me haría falta sacar a un fichero los datos en tiempo real de r4.... ¿alguien sabe si se puede hacer? Ahora mismo trabajo con los datos que saco de visualchart, pero la versión gratuita sólo permite la descarga al final del día..... creo que puede tomar los datos de r4, pero supongo que habrá que pagar (quizás a ambos).... ¿alguna recomendación?


----------



## Claca (7 Ene 2010)

El stop para los cortos para mí está muy claro: la zona de los 220-250 (con algo de filtro, que ya les conocemos). Dije que lo más probable fuera que parase ahí y así ha sido, no se ha alejado demasiado de los 12.100 ¿no?

Puede que me coma un owned y lo lleven más arriba, pero por ahora vamos bien. Eso sí, yo no me haría muchas ilusiones mientras no se pierdan los 900 con claridad y atentos al gap que tenemos sobre los 950, podrían hacer un amago de cerrarlo y todavía subir un poquito más para castigar a los cortos. Nada que temer, por eso. Pinta bien.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Ene 2010)

Paro semanal USA: 434.000 mucho mejor que los 447.000 esperados

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (7 Ene 2010)

Demasiado cerca de máximos de sesión, esto huele a que los americanos nos hacen cerrar el gap abierto hoy.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ene 2010)

Hoy otra subidita más, mañana si empezaremos a corregir.

Voy a pillar Gas Natural a ver si me sale tan bien como Acelor Mittal


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Ene 2010)

Hello boys,

Sigo corta pero ahora ya solo con 3 minis, no quiero quedarme con todo. 
Como ayer iba a estar de retiro espiritual dejé ordenes de compra, a 12140 y de ahí hacia abajo... se ejecutaron 2 minis que compré a 12140.

Hoy por la mañana he puesto orden de compra de otros 2 a 12.100 pensando que ni llegaría... y se ha ejecutado también.

Así que me quedan 3 minis vendidos que de momento voy a dejar ahí a la espera.


----------



## Claca (7 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hello boys,
> 
> Sigo corta pero ahora ya solo con 3 minis, no quiero quedarme con todo.
> Como ayer iba a estar de retiro espiritual dejé ordenes de compra, a 12140 y de ahí hacia abajo... se ejecutaron 2 minis que compré a 12140.
> ...



Joder, qué máquina. Lo de los 7 minis era pasarse, pero al final has cerrado 4 minis con beneficios, que no está nada mal. Yo prefiero poco apalancamiento y poder aguantar una posición si tengo la certeza de que saldrá bien, eso sí, siempre en el rango de stop. A 7 euros el punto poco margen te puedes permitir.

Bueno, a ver lo que hacen ahora los yankis. Puede que dejen el movimiento gordo para mañana, con el dato del paro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Ene 2010)

Entré con 5 minis en 12.100 con salida en 12.160. No sé si volver a entrar, tiene pinta de volver a los 200.


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2010)

Confirmado, nuevo max 52 semanas... avisamos el 5 enero!!!

GenVec, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Catacrack (7 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Joder, qué máquina. Lo de los 7 minis era pasarse, pero al final has cerrado 4 minis con beneficios, que no está nada mal.



El mes que viene pecata esta ya operando con los gordos y HL y yo como tengamos un año como el del 2009 en 4 dias estamos operando con minis y en verano debajo de un puente.

Tenia 3 largos comprados esta mañana y me salto el stop-profit. Ahora mismo estoy en posicion neutral. :ouch:


Y ahora mismo no tengo ni idea de para donde vamos a ir asi que me voy a por unos dados.


EDITO: Acabo de comprar uno a 12115. Voy largo asi que esto tiene que subir si o si.


----------



## Mulder (7 Ene 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Siguiendo mi guión predefinido me he salido de OHL (con beneficio pero poco), de la gringa (con pérdidas) y me quedan unas IBR que están a punto de llegar a mi objetivo.

Creo que para mañana me voy a quedar en liquidez y a esperar acontecimientos, tengo alguna duda de lo que ocurrirá la semana que viene, aunque en principio todo apunta a una corrección del rally navideño hasta el viernes que viene, donde podríamos hacer un mínimo importante y volver a subir de nuevo hasta final de mes.

De todas formas no me fio mucho de la corrección, creo que en general bajaremos pero lo harán en un plan un tanto complicado, el que opere en futuros intradía será mejor que aproveche los picos de las bajadas para ponerse largo. Parece que bajaremos lentamente y con dificultad pero habrán spikes alcistas fuertes y rápidos. El que esté manteniendo cortos estará tirándose de los pelos cada dos por tres pero ganando al fin y al cabo.

En fin, esa es mi opinión.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> El mes que viene pecata esta ya operando con los gordos y HL y yo como tengamos un año como el del 2009 en 4 dias estamos operando con minis y en verano debajo de un puente.
> 
> Tenia 3 largos comprados esta mañana y me salto el stop-profit. Ahora mismo estoy en posicion neutral. :ouch:
> 
> ...



Yo ya opero con minis...menuda ruina tengo :56:


----------



## Catacrack (7 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo ya opero con minis...menuda ruina tengo :56:



Tu no tenias un SLK 55 AMG ? :baba:

Podrias cangearlo por unos contratos de los gordos.


----------



## pyn (7 Ene 2010)

Hoygan, a los que operan con CFD's ¿un contrato CFD equivale a una acción o tiene algún tipo de multiplicador como los futuros? Es que no lo encuentro en la página de interdin...


----------



## pyn (7 Ene 2010)

Me autocontesto, el multiplicador es 1x1:

https://www.interdin.com/Cfds_Ventaja1.aspx

Lo único "chachi" es el tema de las garantías, es un instrumento muy potente...


----------



## Hagen (7 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Me autocontesto, el multiplicador es 1x1:
> 
> https://www.interdin.com/Cfds_Ventaja1.aspx
> 
> Lo único "chachi" es el tema de las garantías, es un instrumento muy potente...



muy potente para ganar o perder


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Tu no tenias un SLK 55 AMG ? :baba:
> 
> Podrias cangearlo por unos contratos de los gordos.



Que va,no meto mas en bolsa,que me veo con el troncomovil de los picapiedra jajajaja tendre que agudizar el ingenio y operar hasta las 5 que es cuando mas apalancamiento tengo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Hoygan, a los que operan con CFD's ¿un contrato CFD equivale a una acción o tiene algún tipo de multiplicador como los futuros? Es que no lo encuentro en la página de interdin...



Un cfd equivale a una accion,hasta las 5 de la tarde solo te piden de garantias el 4% a las 5(final de dia) el 10%.... vamos que la lias parda :XX:


----------



## Mulder (7 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Me autocontesto, el multiplicador es 1x1:
> 
> https://www.interdin.com/Cfds_Ventaja1.aspx
> 
> Lo único "chachi" es el tema de las garantías, es un instrumento muy potente...



El multiplicador a fin de día es 10x1, operas con el 10% del capital requerido, en intradía el 5% que sería un 10x0,5, además de la ventaja de poder ponerse corto.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El multiplicador a fin de día es 10x1, operas con el 10% del capital requerido, en intradía el 5% que sería un 10x0,5, además de la ventaja de poder ponerse corto.



Intradia es el 4%,anda que no me han ejecutado ordenes a las 5 a mercado :XX:


----------



## pyn (7 Ene 2010)

Digamos que tengo 250 contratos CFD's que al final del día estoy ganando 10 míseros céntimos. Valor del CFD de compra 45€, valor al final del día 45,10.

250x 0.10=25€ que me ingresan en la cuenta.

Garantías que me exigen al final del día 45€x250x10%=1125

¿Correcto?


----------



## Hagen (7 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Digamos que tengo 250 contratos CFD's que al final del día estoy ganando 10 míseros céntimos. Valor del CFD de compra 45€, valor al final del día 45,10.
> 
> 250x 0.10=25€ que me ingresan en la cuenta.
> 
> ...



si,

Pero ojo no puedes tener mas de un determinado % de un mismo valor.


----------



## Catacrack (7 Ene 2010)

En R4 no puedes apalancarte tanto en interdin puedes perder hasta los gayumbos en una sola jornada.


----------



## fmc (7 Ene 2010)

Ese 4%/10% supongo que dependerá del broker y/o mercado, porque en los nacionales de r4 te piden entre un 15 y un 50% de garantía, incrementado en un 30%, es decir, entre un 20 y un 65%.... y es el mismo porcentaje todo el día (que yo sepa)


----------



## pyn (7 Ene 2010)

Entendido el tema CFD's, miedo da pensar las pérdidas por algún despiste...

Por cierto, el ibex dispuesto a cerrar el gap, si lo hacen así rápido a final de la jornada sería buen momento para los cortos ¿no? ¿Mulder, what's your opinion?


----------



## Catacrack (7 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Acabo de comprar uno a 12115. Voy largo asi que esto tiene que subir si o si.



Vendido en 12181.

660€ brutos en 1h, ya casi me acerco a los sueldos de los consejeros del tito Botin.

En 12200 puede ser un buen momento para cargar algun corto aunque sea ir en contra de la tendencia ¿no?


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Vendido en 12181.
> 
> 660€ brutos en 1h, ya casi me acerco a los sueldos de los consejeros del tito Botin.
> 
> En 12200 puede ser un buen momento para cargar algun corto aunque sea ir en contra de la tendencia ¿no?



xDDDD

Ha subido desde 130 a 190 en 1 minuto. :8:


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Vendido en 12181.
> 
> 660€ brutos en 1h, ya casi me acerco a los sueldos de los consejeros del tito Botin.
> 
> En 12200 puede ser un buen momento para cargar algun corto aunque sea ir en contra de la tendencia ¿no?



Enhorabuena por esas suculentas plusvalías.

Mi intención es esa, ponerme larga más arriba...


----------



## Mulder (7 Ene 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Ese 4%/10% supongo que dependerá del broker y/o mercado, porque en los nacionales de r4 te piden entre un 15 y un 50% de garantía, incrementado en un 30%, es decir, entre un 20 y un 65%.... y es el mismo porcentaje todo el día (que yo sepa)



Si, esa es otra cuestión que no me gusta nada de R4 y eso de que el nivel de apalancamiento varíe durante el dia me parece una estafa, no se puede jugar en condiciones si no conoces el monto que puedes arriesgar de entrada.

Yo cuando operaba en acciones europeas iba a entrar a una con apalancamiento 15%, pero cuando entraba se ponía de inmediato al 30% y eso me fastidiaba muchísimo, no había forma de acertar con el volumen y me perdía oportunidades de entrada buenas.

Por cierto, en Interdin el apalancamiento con acciones europeas es menor, de un 15% en vez de un 10%.


----------



## Mulder (7 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Entendido el tema CFD's, miedo da pensar las pérdidas por algún despiste...
> 
> Por cierto, el ibex dispuesto a cerrar el gap, si lo hacen así rápido a final de la jornada sería buen momento para los cortos ¿no? ¿Mulder, what's your opinion?



Acabo de cerrar los largos de IBR justo donde quería y estoy en liquidez total, para mañana tengo señal de guano pero eso podría suceder a partir del dato USA, así que si no lo tienes claro mejor espera a mañana.

Si lo tienes claro, entra ya.


----------



## argan (7 Ene 2010)

27/12/09:


argan dijo:


> Aviso a navegantes, esta semana hemos comprado: RBS, LLoyds, ABK y otras financieras que me guardo.
> 
> C, no gusta.



07/01/09: Liquidadas 50% posiciones. Mantenemos 50% posiciones restantes.


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2010)

Wataru.... parece que están acumulando de cara al anunciamiento... llevan TRES días laterales... el software tiene prefijado el rango... 2.31-2.35


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru.... parece que están acumulando de cara al anunciamiento... llevan TRES días laterales... el software tiene prefijado el rango... 2.31-2.35



Hola.

Digo yo que te referirás al congreso, ya que si van a anuncian ampliación de capital o emisión de nuevas acciones estarán vendiendo a cascoporro...


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Digo yo que te referirás al congreso, ya que si van a anuncian ampliación de capital o emisión de nuevas acciones estarán vendiendo a cascoporro...



Luca, pasa algo raro... si nos la quieren meter, eso no se anuncia y llevan ya dándonos caña con el tema mucho tiempo... a eso le añadimos el filtrado de las options (puts)...

Yo también soy de la opinión de que están acumulando.
El Rida se va aprobar, y el 534 va a ser un superventas...

Pero ya se sabe... el que se sale, le cuesta volver a entrar 

Ya veremos jaja
Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2010)

Yo solo digo una cosa... DNDN tenía menos potencial hace un año, y mira donde está ahora. +30,00€ ... RIDA ya tiene garantizado el status de droga huerfana en EUROPA. -CONCESIÓN-

HOLD and forget!!!

PD: Veremos caer la cotización... :cook: ... hay que resistir... HGSI stockholder dixit 8:


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo solo digo una cosa... DNDN tenía menos potencial hace un año, y mira donde está ahora. +30,00€ ... RIDA ya tiene la garantizado el starus de droga huerfana en EUROPA. -CONCESIÓN-
> 
> HOLD and forget!!!




HOLD and forget!! <--- Esta frase debería ser mía. Joder no hago otra cosa, jaja.

Lo de droga huérfana en Europa, te refieres a que ¿no hay otra que haga lo mismo?. De haber leído, recuerdo que había otra... pero con más años que pfff... para tratar los sarcomas de huesos (Lo que aprende uno con esto de la bolsa ¿en?).

Los 650 pacientes del Trial nos darán la razón... espero que estos estén algo más sanitos que los últimos, ya que al parecer la droga tarda en hacer efecto.

Bueno... lo de los 30$ se me queda como algo lejanos... jajaja yo me conformo con que se acerquen a los 2.70 para poder poner un stop.

Un saludo


----------



## ddddd (7 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes gente.

Tenía una pregunta que hacer a los sabios del foro, especialmente a Mulder y Pecata que ya han jugado anteriormente con esta acción.

Me refiero a ENMD, estas últimas semanas me iba fijando en sus movimientos y me gustaban comparándolos con los de semanas y meses anteriores. Decidí entrar a 0,84 viendo como bajaban hasta 0,80, pero no me preocupaba en exceso. 

Hoy literalmente están volviendo a volar estando actualmente en 1 dolar habiendo llegado a tocar el 1,04.

¿Cómo la veis en el corto plazo? Cuento con que puedan acercarse al entorno del 1,10. La pregunta sería si la veis potencial de sobrepasarlos lo que significaría grandes plusvalías desde luego.

Por ahora me mantengo dentro esperando algún beneficio mayor, pero tanteando la posibilidad de ir ajustando un stop.

Saludos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> HOLD and forget!! <--- Esta frase debería ser mía. Joder no hago otra cosa, jaja.
> 
> Lo de droga huérfana en Europa, te refieres a que ¿no hay otra que haga lo mismo?. De haber leído, recuerdo que había otra... pero con más años que pfff... para tratar los sarcomas de huesos (Lo que aprende uno con esto de la bolsa ¿en?).
> 
> ...



Yo ya tengo mi cartera de 20k configurada y las Arias no están dentro... si cuando me salga de algún valor la veo interesante puede que compre algo.. total si se va a ir a 30 USD qué más dá comprarla a 5 

He pillado las acciones en plan buy and hold con órdenes de venta puestas semanales que iré moviendo, más o menos es lo que quiero hacer, trading semanal (o indefinido si me quedo pillado XD) de ahí mi interés por valores cerca de mínimos a 52 semanas...

No nos flipemos con ARIA... si la ves a 2,80 largalas deberías de haber ampliado cuando estaban a 2,00....


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2010)

Al parecer no hay alternativas ... desde hace +20 años, la fda no aprueba una nueva drug... luego están las nuevas aplicaciones, una vez tengamos aprobada RIDA para los sarcomas...


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2010)

Ahora mismo... los traders.. aprovechan cualquier subida para vender y sacar rapidamente el beneficio... no hay confianza en el mercado.

Yo vendería... no hablo de ARIAd.. depende de la entrada.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Ene 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes gente.
> 
> Tenía una pregunta que hacer a los sabios del foro, especialmente a Mulder y Pecata que ya han jugado anteriormente con esta acción.
> 
> ...




A 1 USD la rentabilidad es muy buena, si te la quieres jugar pon un Stop en 0,85 y déjala correr...

SI crees que puedes meter la ganancia de ahora más lo anterior en otra cosa que funcione véndelas ya.

Saludos.


----------



## ddddd (7 Ene 2010)

Buffff, a saber que hacer. Por ahora voy a permanecer quieto ya que creo que no bajará mucho durante el día de hoy de los precios actuales.

Según se vaya desarrollando la jornada iré vislumbrando que hago.

Actualmente en 1, 02.

Saludos y muchas gracias por las ayudas prestadas.


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2010)

Cyclacel Pharmaceuticals Inc. - Google Finance

De nuevo PUMP


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Ene 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> Buffff, a saber que hacer. Por ahora voy a permanecer quieto ya que creo que no bajará mucho durante el día de hoy de los precios actuales.
> 
> Según se vaya desarrollando la jornada iré vislumbrando que hago.
> 
> ...



No sé si te voy a poder ayudar yo mucho en ese chicharro... igual Mulder sabe algo en lo que a técnico se refiere. Desde luego que no he visto ninguna noticia que haya podido hacer subir así a la compañía... seguiré buscando. 

A mi en su día me dio plusvalías, pero es una acción totalmente chicharrera, igual te sube un día con un volumen ridículo, o lo mismo baja y baja hasta el 0,80.

Es un poco arriesgado, llegó a estar a 1,3x, luego bajó...

Lo siento, no sé qué decirte. :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Ene 2010)

Estoy mirando las MESA y dicen que el 14 de enero dejan de cotizar en el Nasdaq.

Nadie la va a comprar? puede ser un pelotazo bastante curioso si hacen un buyout...

La última vez que bajó a 0,01 USD fué algo parecido no?


----------



## ddddd (7 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No sé si te voy a poder ayudar yo mucho en ese chicharro... igual Mulder sabe algo en lo que a técnico se refiere. Desde luego que no he visto ninguna noticia que haya podido hacer subir así a la compañía... seguiré buscando.
> 
> A mi en su día me dio plusvalías, pero es una acción totalmente chicharrera, igual te sube un día con un volumen ridículo, o lo mismo baja y baja hasta el 0,80.
> 
> ...



Muy buenas Pecata.

Totalmente de acuerdo en lo que dices.

Por ahora he puesto una orden de venta si llega o baja de 0,95, un stop loss de toda la vida. 

Esperemos a ver que pasa, lo único que me da miedo es a un posible gap a la baja de la acción en la apertura de mañana por ejemplo, aunque según se vaya desarrollando lo que queda de día podré ir modificando la orden o sustituirla.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2010)

CYCC.. desde mi xivatazo.. ha subido otro 50% XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Ene 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> Muy buenas Pecata.
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo en lo que dices.
> 
> ...



Cuidado con los stop loss con estos chicharros. Hay veces que caen en barrena y aunque tengas un stop loss a 0,95, puede ser que empiece a bajar alocadamente y pase de 0,98 a 0,92 en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, y puede que no se te ejecute, si el precio de disparo es 0,95 también...


----------



## ddddd (7 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cuidado con los stop loss con estos chicharros. Hay veces que caen en barrena y aunque tengas un stop loss a 0,95, puede ser que empiece a bajar alocadamente y pase de 0,98 a 0,92 en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, y puede que no se te ejecute, si el precio de disparo es 0,95 también...



En este caso recomendarías una venta limitada, ¿no?

Saludos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Ene 2010)

Una de las que recomendé:

Capital Trust, Inc. - Google Finance

No va mal todavía tiene recorrido....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Ene 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> En este caso recomendarías una venta limitada, ¿no?
> 
> Saludos.



Yo te recomendaría a mercado con un precio de disparo menor o igual a X

Has ganado un 18% en 2 días, puedes vender y buscar otra...


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Ene 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> En este caso recomendarías una venta limitada, ¿no?
> 
> Saludos.



Lo que dice Luca no está mal tampoco. Vender y a otra cosa, mariposa.
Claro que luego te puedes tirar de los pelos viendo si sube a 1,12... o puedes respirar aliviado viendo como tras vender tú, baja a 0,80 otra vez.

Es muy difícil aconsejar algo, tú tienes que saber cual era tu objetivo cuando las compraste, y si se ha cumplido con creces, vender.


----------



## ddddd (7 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo te recomendaría a mercado con un precio de disparo menor o igual a X
> 
> Has ganado un 18% en 2 días, puedes vender y buscar otra...



Esto es algo que no entiendo del todo, el tema de los disparos.

De la manera que lo has puesto, ¿como resultaría la operación exactamente si pongo la orden que dices sustituyendo x por 1,02 por ejemplo?

Siento si puede resultar la pregunta un poco tonta, pero nunca he realizado una operación con disparo.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Ene 2010)

DP! Acumulación... se acaba de ver... ahora veremos de cuanto es el pico, pero en 2.33-.34 habían bastantes accs.

Pfff el chute tiene que ser gordo ^___^


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2010)

Hemos limpiado todas las posis ... los 2.40USD como nueva resistencia...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Ene 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> Esto es algo que no entiendo del todo, el tema de los disparos.
> 
> De la manera que lo has puesto, ¿como resultaría la operación exactamente si pongo la orden que dices sustituyendo x por 1,02 por ejemplo?
> 
> ...



Si no sabes como cubrir la acción mejor es que la vendas...

Si tienes R4 no puedes hacer esto,´sólo puedes poner un precio de disparo y vender a mercado, es casi seguro que se van a vender, pero como dice peca hay veces que no salta el SL...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ene 2010)

El dow está de fiesta toda esta semana, hasta da verguenza. La resaca vendrá en breve


----------



## ddddd (7 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si no sabes como cubrir la acción mejor es que la vendas...
> 
> Si tienes R4 no puedes hacer esto,´sólo puedes poner un precio de disparo y vender a mercado, es casi seguro que se van a vender, pero como dice peca hay veces que no salta el SL...



Ya decía yo que lo que comentabas no lo veía en R4 

Creo que tal vez de aquí al final de la sesión venda la mitad de las acciones y después ya veremos que hacemos en el futuro con la otra mitad.

Ya os contaré como acaba la cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2010)

Cyclacel Pharmaceuticals Inc. - Google Finance

+100% desde recomendación... -esta tarde-


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (7 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Cyclacel Pharmaceuticals Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> +100% desde recomendación... -esta tarde-



Me encantan estos chicharros yankies que te pueden hacer rico o dejarte en la ruina en 3 días.


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Ene 2010)

DP! Esperemos tener suerte y que liquiden la resistencia en 2.40, luego solo nos quedará 2.50 , 2.75 y a volar...

^___^Se acerca el momento en que puedo dejar de perder, que emoción jaja


----------



## chameleon (7 Ene 2010)

me da la impresión que el dato de paro está ya más que descontado

ya han dicho por activa y por pasiva que saldrá bien, y el semanal también ha salido mejor de lo esperado

no me extrañaría que el mercado no lo tuviera en cuenta, como dijo mulder, o que dé un tirón arriba cuando salga y luego abajo


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2010)

Wataru... han estado acumulando... y la ppl no ha querido soltarlas a 2.32USD ... llevaban pocas compradas, hoy.

De ahí que necesariamente han tenido que abrir la horquilla de +2.34USD ... en ese precio han salido +80k acciones y luego los 2.40USD +200k ...

Tienen prisa por llegar al objetivo de compra... serán los fondos que han vendido desde 18 dec...


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... han estado acumulando... y la ppl no ha querido soltarlas a 2.32USD ... llevaban pocas compradas, hoy.
> 
> De ahí que necesariamente han tenido que abrir la horquilla de +2.34USD ... en ese precio han salido +80k acciones y luego los 2.40USD +200k ...
> 
> Tienen prisa por llegar al objetivo de compra... serán los fondos que han vendido desde 18 dec...



En 2.41 tienen casi 10 mil a la venta... 

Si, apenas estaban acumulando a ese precio y me imagino que habrá más de un fondo comprando.

Que nos la dejen en 2.42... aunque se ve venir el 2.39
Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (7 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> me da la impresión que el dato de paro está ya más que descontado
> 
> ya han dicho por activa y por pasiva que saldrá bien, y el semanal también ha salido mejor de lo esperado
> 
> no me extrañaría que el mercado no lo tuviera en cuenta, como dijo mulder, o que dé un tirón arriba cuando salga y luego abajo



Creo que el S&P llegará a 1142, tal vez 1144, y de ahí al hoyo, ahora está en 1138, así que mucho no falta y el dato se da antes de apertura, todo cuadra sospechosamente bien.

No creo que llegue a 1150 como se está pronosticando por ahí.

edito: y mientras tanto el oro y el petroleo haciendo un cansino lateral todo el dia y el eurodólar bajando casi a 1.42.


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2010)

Cierre en 2.42 / 2.45 USD como en los viejos tiempos!!! PUSH PUSH PUSH


----------



## ddddd (7 Ene 2010)

Vendidas la mitad de ENMD entre 1 y 1,01 a ultimísima hora.

Las otras a verlas venir; si empiezan flojas stop y a correr si suben a darlas manga ancha.

No ha ido mal el día.

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestros consejos.


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Cierre en 2.42 / 2.45 USD como en los viejos tiempos!!! PUSH PUSH PUSH



No pudo ser... pero nos hemos quedado con buen sabor de boca, con un cierre fuerte.

Mañana, mira las hytm... que el Lunes, podemos tener sorpresa.

Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Ene 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> Vendidas la mitad de ENMD entre 1 y 1,01 a ultimísima hora.
> 
> Las otras a verlas venir; si empiezan flojas stop y a correr si suben a darlas manga ancha.
> 
> ...



En mi modesta opinión, has actuado correctamente.
A veces vale más plusvalía en mano. Una parte has vendido, con plusvalías. Si suben más, tienes la otra mitad para seguir ganando.


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2010)

En el AH... algunas ventas importantes... mañana tendríamos que seguir subiendo... de lo contrario, nos habrian hecho una fake head para soltar papelitos.


----------



## Hagen (8 Ene 2010)

buenos días a todos,

Los japos siguen con la subida. 10,798.32 +116.66 (1.09%) 

A la espera del dato de paro a las 16:00


----------



## chameleon (8 Ene 2010)

buenos días!

el dato es a las 14:30, antes de abrir

tenemos un pequeño gap que habrá que cerrar durante la sesión. los mercados parecen convencidos del rebote de la primera semana del año


----------



## carvil (8 Ene 2010)

Buenos dias 

*WASHINGTON (Reuters) - U.S. President Barack Obama will make a statement on the economy at 2:40 p.m. EST/1940 GMT on Friday, a senior administration official said on Thursday.*


Imagino que será para comentar el dato del empleo.


Salu2


----------



## pyn (8 Ene 2010)

Buenos días,
hoy marcaremos otro máximo interdía. Luego pues a ver qué quieren hacer los que manejan los hilos de esto, si aprovechand algún fundamental para empezar la corrección o para llevarnos a los 12500. Yo creo que esta semana seguimos alcistas, lo de ayer se veía que era bajadafake.


----------



## Mulder (8 Ene 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Parece que el eurodólar no puede con el 1.44, lleva intentando pasarlo desde mediados de diciembre y no puede cerrar por encima. En cuanto a los índices hoy deberíamos hacer un máximo importante que debería durar hasta el viernes que viene como mínimo, el S&P no debe pasar hoy de 1145 bajo ningún concepto y el Stoxx no debería pasar de 3056.

Es posible que el S&P llegue a 1150 en el futuro próximo, pero eso no será hoy ni la semana que viene.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Ene 2010)

Os dejo la gráfica de manos fuertes y manos débiles en S&P que os dije el otro día... como se puede ver la última subida la han llevado "solitas" las gacelas... 







Saludos...

PD: buenos días! o


----------



## Hagen (8 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Parece que el eurodólar no puede con el 1.44, lleva intentando pasarlo desde mediados de diciembre y no puede cerrar por encima. En cuanto a los índices hoy deberíamos hacer un máximo importante que debería durar hasta el viernes que viene como mínimo, el S&P no debe pasar hoy de 1145 bajo ningún concepto y el Stoxx no debería pasar de 3056.
> 
> Es posible que el S&P llegue a 1150 en el futuro próximo, pero eso no será hoy ni la semana que viene.



Si el dato del paro sale muy bueno, como todo el mundo dice...... puede irse la bolsa para abajo, ya que significaria que la recuperacion economica, esta seguida de recuperacion del empleo.

Por lo que pueden quitar todas los estimulos economicos.


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

Buenos días.

Ferrovial, lleva +20% desde DP HF, recomendación compra, hace 3 semanas.... las agencias estaban acumulando.


----------



## Claca (8 Ene 2010)

Buenos días 

Agradezco mucho ese gráfico porque plasma a la perfección mis sospechas. Desde octubre la subida la están llevando básicamente las gacelas, las manos fuertes se limitan a apoyarla cuando toca y estos últimos días han empezado a distribuir, como se ve en la imagen, aunque la señal de venta es muy débil y por el momento la absorbe completamente el afán comprador de los pequeños particulares.

Como curiosidad añadir que desde hace unos días me he fijado que varias entidades bancarias ofrecen productos referenciados en bolsa, los muestran como publicidad en los carteles más grandes de las oficinas. Hacia mucho que no se veía algo así, o al menos yo no lo había visto. Será que busco cualquier excusa para autojustificarme 

En fin, suerte a todos!


----------



## chameleon (8 Ene 2010)

hoy es el día perfecto para intradiar 

en el arreón abajo hay que ponerse largo


----------



## Claca (8 Ene 2010)

La bolsa española pierde 3,2 millones de inversores desde el inicio de la crisis

Hummm... noticias como esta, no obstante, hacen que me plantee si el fruto está lo suficientemente maduro. Puede que me haya anticipado algunos meses a lo que vendrá. Si ahora empiezan a aparecer ofertas agresivas para captar ahorros en bolsa, lo lógico es que todavía dejen un margen temporal lo suficientemente grande como permitir la entrada de este tipo de capital.

Edito: ¿Los bancos se pueden permitir la pérdida de pasivo? Está claro que en España no. Los fondos referenciados en bolsa sirven para inmobilizar dinero en el banco igualmente ¿verdad? Lo único que cambia es el rendimiento variable según la evolución de los mercados en vez de por el tipo de interés. Qué listos son los muy cabrones.


----------



## rosonero (8 Ene 2010)

Las que finalmente han dado el tirón son la ibe renovables que tenía fichadas Mulder.

En cuanto al dato del paro USA de las 14:30 no sé porque se da casi por descontado que será malo si el de ayer salió bien 

Pd. Buenos días y tal


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

Me voy a meter en GAMESA...


----------



## Hagen (8 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Me voy a meter en GAMESA...



Tendras soplo, esta tocando la parte alta del canal bajista.

Bienvenido al mercado espagnol....... que ya solo te van los dolares


----------



## Mulder (8 Ene 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Las que finalmente han dado el tirón son la ibe renovables que tenía fichadas Mulder.
> 
> En cuanto al dato del paro USA de las 14:30 no sé porque se da casi por descontado que será malo si el de ayer salió bien
> 
> Pd. Buenos días y tal



Vamos a ver, nadie dice que salga malo, lo que decimos algunos es que la rección al dato será a la baja, salga lo que salga. Chameleon ayer apuntaba que el dato de paro bueno ya estaba descontado por las subidas que hemos tenido ultimamente.


----------



## Hagen (8 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Vamos a ver, nadie dice que salga malo, lo que decimos algunos es que la rección al dato será a la baja, salga lo que salga. Chameleon ayer apuntaba que el dato de paro bueno ya estaba descontado por las subidas que hemos tenido ultimamente.



Esta mañana he vendido en subasta y estoy en liquidez.

Lo que tenga que hacer el ibez lo hara sin mi...... :cook:


----------



## Claca (8 Ene 2010)

¿En el ibex se ha cerrado ya el gap?

*Datos eurozona:

PIB +0,4 %, en línea con lo esperado

Paro 10% el mayor desde agosto de 1998, y peor de lo esperado que era 9,9%*


----------



## Mulder (8 Ene 2010)

Por cierto, para la semana que viene va a ser ideal ponerse corto en TL5, pero en Interdin parece que ya han arrasado con ellos y no queda disponibilidad, odio que el mercado baje por este tipo de cosas.

No hay forma de sacarle provecho de la misma manera que con largos. Por eso nunca he considerado que los CFDs sean una buena solución a la restricción total de cortos que hay en nuestra tercermundísima bolsa española.

Voy a mirar otros valores a ver si alguna europea se deja querer


----------



## carvil (8 Ene 2010)

*Tasa de desempleo según Eurostat 10% se esperaba 9.90 previo 9.80*

Claca ya ha puesto el dato arriba.


Repasando los fundamentales algo no cuadra en el dato del empleo del mes de noviembre usano, en el sector privado se destruyeron 18.000 empleos en todo el país y sólo el Estado de New Jersey perdió 10.900, que viene promediando 8.000 hummmm :rolleye:


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

Quien llevaba cortos en TL5, desde hace tiempo?


----------



## rosonero (8 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> *Tasa de desempleo según Eurostat 10% se esperaba 9.90 previo 9.80*
> 
> Claca ya ha puesto el dato arriba.
> 
> ...



Je je España es en Europa como el estado de Nueva Jersey en USA 

Gracias a España llegamos al 10% en Europa y nos igualamos con los USA.

Pd. Stoxx escalando posiciones mientras al Ibex se estanca en los 12170-12180


----------



## pyn (8 Ene 2010)

Ahora que comentais lo de Gamesa, es curioso como estando el índice en máximos de año y medio, las Gamesas estuvieron en niveles de cuando el índice estaba en 8000. Es de las acciones que peor se han portado con la subida del índice. ¿Se supone que subirá cuando todo baje? No lo creo.

En el caso contrario hay muchas empresas, como Endesa, Arcelor Mittal o Técnicas Reunidas que estan marcando máximos diarios, día tras día. Estas empresas cuando llegue el "big g**n*" tendrán mucho que corregir.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Ene 2010)

Ayer se compraron 192.000 acciones de ARIAd en el AH a 2.41$. Muy buena señal... 

Saludos...


----------



## rosonero (8 Ene 2010)

Sobre datos del paro USA y reacciones, Cárpatos parece habernos oído y nos ilumina: 

_...Desde marzo del 2009, ha salido en 5 ocasiones peor de lo esperado, y en 5 mejor.

De las 5 peor que lo esperado sólo ha bajado en dos.

De las 5 mejor de lo esperado ha subido en 4.

Es decir, parece que en los últimos tiempos cuando sale mejor de lo esperado sí tiende a hacer caso._


----------



## Interesado (8 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Vamos a ver, nadie dice que salga malo, lo que decimos algunos es que la rección al dato será a la baja, salga lo que salga. Chameleon ayer apuntaba que el dato de paro bueno ya estaba descontado por las subidas que hemos tenido ultimamente.



De hecho, es más probable que la reacción sea "ilógica".

De Cárpatos:


> Europa abre al alza, pero la verdadera sesión se iniciará tras el dato del empleo.
> Veamos un comentario sobre las reacciones del mercado al dato de empleo.
> El mercado tiene la costumbre de reaccionar de forma muy aleatoria a esta cifra. Es según cómo le pega.
> 
> ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Ene 2010)

Tenemos un doble techo en Stoxx en la zona 3025... máximos anuales, máximos de 65 semanas... sobrecomprados y esperando el dato del paro... buen momento para entrar corto... 8:

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

Abrir cortos en TL5 en 10.50EUR... objetivo salida 10.30 .. .con 10k acciones. 2.000,00€ beneficio -gastos cfds.


----------



## chameleon (8 Ene 2010)

me he dado cuenta de un fallo en mi estrategia. no dejo correr las plusvalías. en cuanto tengo beneficios y creo que se da la vuelta, salgo. tengo que mentalizarme de aguantar

cuando salga el dato de paro puede pasar cualquier cosa
yo estoy corto en bancos, se han pasado con las subidas esta semana. si no corrigen hoy lo harán la próxima semana


----------



## Catacrack (8 Ene 2010)

Mulder en R4 si que hay cortos para T5 pero como llegue a 10.50€ DP se los ventila todos.


----------



## Mulder (8 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tenemos un doble techo en Stoxx en la zona 3025... máximos anuales, máximos de 65 semanas... sobrecomprados y esperando el dato del paro... buen momento para entrar corto... 8:
> 
> Saludos...



Acabo de entrar corto en BME.


----------



## pyn (8 Ene 2010)

No me gusta que exista ese sentimiento de que esto tiene que ir para abajo sí o sí a las 14:30, porque como no bajemos, lo que hará será subir disparado.

Por cierto las farmas que tengo en cartera ya estan en verde esperanza... ya era hora.


----------



## Mulder (8 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> No me gusta que exista ese sentimiento de que esto tiene que ir para abajo sí o sí a las 14:30, porque como no bajemos, lo que hará será subir disparado.
> 
> Por cierto las farmas que tengo en cartera ya estan en verde esperanza... ya era hora.



Esta subida tan fuerte de hoy es el primer síntoma del agotamiento de las subidas, se está haciendo con mucho volumen y este tipo de subidas son las que hacen girar al mercado a la baja.

Igual que pasó con los pisitos, por poner un ejemplo.


----------



## Hagen (8 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> me he dado cuenta de un fallo en mi estrategia. no dejo correr las plusvalías. en cuanto tengo beneficios y creo que se da la vuelta, salgo. tengo que mentalizarme de aguantar



Eso nos pasa a muchos, pero tambien es cierto, que si se dan la vuelta te da un vuelco al sentimiento ganador.

Un amiguete decía "piñita asada, piñita mamada"

Una cosa son los objetivos, otra lo que hace el mercado y la psicologia es otro factor a controlar.


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

MS-MA, lleva soltando desde ayer en TL5...

Las agencias BSN,,, son las cuidadoras de GAMESA, hoy.


----------



## Claca (8 Ene 2010)

El ibex acaba de cerrar el gap...


----------



## Mulder (8 Ene 2010)

Si a alguien le apetecen las emociones fuertes o diversificar del ibex, también están buenas para entrar con cortos Muenchen Rueckwer o Axa.


----------



## Claca (8 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> No me gusta que exista ese sentimiento de que esto tiene que ir para abajo sí o sí a las 14:30, porque como no bajemos, lo que hará será subir disparado.
> 
> Por cierto las farmas que tengo en cartera ya estan en verde esperanza... ya era hora.



Lo mejor que nos podría pasar a los cortos sería que subiera al principio y luego bajase con fuerza. Bueno, a decir verdad el mejor escenario serían caídas del 99% a la de ya, pero no lo veo muy probable.

Edito: Acabo de ver un thanks de Tonuel. Ya decía yo que nos falataba alguien... ¿No te unes a la fiesta?


----------



## pyn (8 Ene 2010)

Claca, el comienzo de la sesión me ha gustado, marca máximos y va bajando poco a poco, llega el dato de paro y continúa la bajada, en teoría ese es el escenario "ideal" pero claro, trantándose del ibex ya sabemos que "lo que diga la rubia".


----------



## tonuel (8 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Edito: Acabo de ver un thanks de Tonuel. Ya decía yo que nos falataba alguien... ¿No te unes a la fiesta?



Quizá mañana... 


Buena suerte...


----------



## Claca (8 Ene 2010)

Aquí el ibex no puede marcarse un solo. Si todos bajan el ibex bajará también. Ahora ha ido a cerrar el gap, pero no me extrañaría que recuperase los 200 para esperar el dato más arriba si europa sigue en lo alto.

Alcistas y bajistas:

YouTube - War- Why can't We be friends?


----------



## chameleon (8 Ene 2010)

2000 eur para una inversión de 105000 eur es muy poco

al final centimear te lleva a no ganar nada. acertar con la tendencia es fácil, tienes un 50% de posibilidades. pero igual que se puede ir a 10,30 se va a 10,70. lo que ganas hoy lo pierdes mañana, y vice. y el resto se lo lleva la agencia y hacienda...

yo también lo hago, pero no me convencen las estrategias tan a corto. 

examinando mis operaciones de diciembre, habría ganado mucho más simplemente con dejar el dinero ahí y dejar que la tendencia siga su curso


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

Era una opción, pero viendo como están jugando con las posis, no la veo hoy en los 10.30€ ... están dejando posis de venta con pocas acciones.

SACYR... tocaba subida de las habituales... y GAMESA ha barrido algunos stops en 12.54€ ... se te quitan las ganas de volver a este mercado. ;[


----------



## chameleon (8 Ene 2010)

el ibex es aburridísimo, y los pocos valores que se mueven no te puedes fiar de ellos. pueden moverse o pueden tirarse todo el año planos

yo pasé de los blues a chicharros buscando movimiento hasta que me cansé

pd: cuando mis favoritos toquen soportes, quizás en la próxima corrección, voy a comprar y dejarlo hasta finales de febrero


----------



## Catacrack (8 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> 2000 eur para una inversión de 105000 eur es muy poco
> 
> al final centimear te lleva a no ganar nada. acertar con la tendencia es fácil, tienes un 50% de posibilidades. pero igual que se puede ir a 10,30 se va a 10,70. lo que ganas hoy lo pierdes mañana, y vice. y el resto se lo lleva la agencia y hacienda...




Pero esa operacion la haces con los CDFS y para TL5 en R4 te piden un 25% aprox. Si a 25k le sacas 2k en 1-2 dias de operacion yo la veo redonda.

Respecto a dejar correr las posiciones ganadoras es facil, o pones stops dinamicos o vas subiendo las ordenes manualmente. Yo el unico problema que tengo es que soy muy gitano y por no perder un duro dejo poco margen y muchas veces me saltan los stops y luego la accion sigue con su recorrido y yo ya estoy fuera.


----------



## Claca (8 Ene 2010)

*
Canada

Acaba de dar su dato de empleo y sale peor de lo esperado, baja en -2.500 cuando el anterior fue de +79.000 y se esperaba +20.000. El desempleo se queda en lo esperado, estable en los 8,5% que era lo esperado. Mas incertidumbre sobre el dato de EEUU de dentro de poco más de una hora.

Como es de suponer el dólar canadiense está teniendo un correctivo tras el dato.*


----------



## chameleon (8 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pero esa operacion la haces con los CDFS y para TL5 en R4 te piden un 25% aprox. Si a 25k le sacas 2k en 1-2 dias de operacion yo la veo redonda.



juegas con 100k apalancado a todos los efectos. le sacas hoy 2k, y mañana si sigues puedes perder otros 2k. al final, y a plazos tan cortos, la media tiende a cero. o dejas de hacerlo el día que tengas suerte, o terminarás perdiendo un dineral en comisiones

el intradía es para echar suerte y para los que juegan con ventaja (MMs, insiders, etc). por eso digo que a plazos más largos te olvidas del estress del intradía (al que soy adicto) y piensas en plan más global

yo tengo el gráfico de velas a minuto, y al lado el semanal cada 15
da gusto ver el de los últimos 6 meses y que todo encaja sin tener que estar pendiente del volumen los últimos 30 segundos


----------



## Mulder (8 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> 2000 eur para una inversión de 105000 eur es muy poco
> 
> al final centimear te lleva a no ganar nada. acertar con la tendencia es fácil, tienes un 50% de posibilidades. pero igual que se puede ir a 10,30 se va a 10,70. lo que ganas hoy lo pierdes mañana, y vice. y el resto se lo lleva la agencia y hacienda...
> 
> ...



Eso es algo que llevo ya un tiempo diciendo por aquí y en otros hilos y foros, incluso amigos mios personales que no están aquí pero también miran la bolsa. Incomprensiblemente nadie me hace caso, ni siquiera hacen un pequeño estudio a ver si es viable lo que digo.


----------



## chameleon (8 Ene 2010)

es que es difícil, ves los gráficos intradía y piensas: "umm, si hubiera comprado aquí, y vendido aquí, habría ganado un pico".

el problema es que nunca vas a comprar en el pico de abajo y vender en el de arriba. y acertarás en la tendencia un 50%. y tanto si ganas como si pierdes te fallará el timming. cuando pierdas te saldrás mal, y cuando ganes te saldrás con pocas ganancias.

un lio....


----------



## bertok (8 Ene 2010)

Faltan 45 min para que comience el festival. Viendo el comportanmiento de las 2 últimas jornadas de los índices, parece muy probable que los movimiento sean escandalosos.

Da igual lo que salga (creo que será muy positivo) porque van a vender como cosacos.

Así lo veo. El volatilidad va a ser tan alta que los que tengan SL ajustados se van a ir atpc.

Que ustedes lo disfruten. Yo lo veré desde la barrera.


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

AGEN, es los niveles de 0.50USD es dinero rápido... aprox +300% a los precios de agosto.

* Antigenics, Inc. to Raise $10 Million in Private Placement
Tuesday, 4 Aug 2009 09:30am EDT *

Antigenics, Inc. announced that it has entered into definitive agreements to sell in a private placement approximately 4.4 million shares of its common stock at a price of $2.28 per share, resulting in gross proceeds to the Company of $10 million, before deducting placement agent fees and other offering expenses. The investors in this private placement will also receive six-month warrants to purchase up to approximately 2.2 million additional shares of common stock at an exercise price of $2.31 per share and 4 year warrants to purchase up to approximately 2 million additional shares of common stock at an exercise price of $2.50 per share. The warrants are not exercisable for the first six months following closing. The closing of the offering is subject to certain conditions, and is expected to occur on or about August 4, 2009. Rodman & Renshaw, LLC, a wholly owned subsidiary of Rodman & Renshaw Capital Group, Inc., served as the exclusive placement agent for the offering and Wharton Capital Partners, a New York based investment banking firm, served as the Company`s financial advisor for the private placement. Proceeds from the financing will be used primarily for funding key commercial and regulatory efforts.


----------



## rosonero (8 Ene 2010)

Toda la mañana saliendo datos, uno bueno, otro malo...

_iTraxx Crossover [Imprimir] Serenity markets 

Baja -4,5 puntos, cerca del nivel más bajo en dos años, positivo para los mercados._

Ya queda menos para las 14:30


----------



## chameleon (8 Ene 2010)

¿cómo lo llevan ustedes?
será emocionante ver las apuestas 

chame -> corto


----------



## rosonero (8 Ene 2010)

> ¿cómo lo llevan ustedes?
> será emocionante ver las apuestas



chame -> corto
*rosonero -- largo*


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

Dp$ = hold -largo- Nasdaq


----------



## Claca (8 Ene 2010)

Llevo días defendiendo que los 250 del ibex no se pasan. Corto desde 12.230.

chame -> corto
rosonero -- largo 
Claca ---> corto


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

Posi de venta en TL5 10.40EUR... (con vol) puede ser una venta de cortos.

Edito: La han cambiado a 10.43€ +13k accs.


----------



## rosonero (8 Ene 2010)

Un mini largo en 12170 para poner emoción y no ir solo de boquilla


----------



## Mulder (8 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Llevo días defendiendo que los 250 del ibex no se pasan. Corto desde 12.230.



chame -> corto
rosonero -- largo 
Claca ---> corto
Mulder -> Corto


----------



## Claca (8 Ene 2010)

jajaja di que sí, rosonero. ¿Sabéis que es lo más curioso del caso? Que aunque supieramos el dato exacto que saldrá, sería imposible anticipar con un 100% de seguridad la dirección que tomará el mercado. Para eso mejor ser un don pepito y que te llamen directamente al móvil (o que dejen el recado a la secretaria si estás ocupado en tu cine particular).


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> jajaja di que sí, rosonero. ¿Sabéis que es lo más curioso del caso? Que aunque supieramos el dato exacto que saldrá, sería imposible anticipar con un 100% de seguridad la dirección que tomará el mercado. Para eso mejor ser un don pepito y que te llamen directamente al móvil (o que dejen el recado a la secretaria si estás ocupado en tu cine particular).



Jaja. Lo del cine te marcó ¿en? :XX:

Yo me mantengo al margen para no perder la costumbre...
Pero ojalá sea bueno... y no lo digo por la bolsa...

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> AGEN, es los niveles de 0.50USD es dinero rápido... aprox +300% a los precios de agosto.
> 
> * Antigenics, Inc. to Raise $10 Million in Private Placement
> Tuesday, 4 Aug 2009 09:30am EDT *
> ...




Agen está a 0,60 ahora mismo y no llega a 2,00 USD ni de coña... en todo caso 1 USD para cumplir el delisting del nasdaq.


----------



## rosonero (8 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> jajaja di que sí, rosonero. ¿Sabéis que es lo más curioso del caso? Que aunque supieramos el dato exacto que saldrá, sería imposible anticipar con un 100% de seguridad la dirección que tomará el mercado. Para eso mejor ser un don pepito y que te llamen directamente al móvil (o que dejen el recado a la secretaria si estás ocupado en tu cine particular).



Carpatos muchas veces cuelga los datos incluso el minuto anterior a su salida :8:
Voy a estar presionando F5 a toda máquina aunque he puesto un SL tan ajustado que mi pérdida sería de risa (12150), o sale disparado solo hacia arriba o :ouch:


----------



## Mulder (8 Ene 2010)

*PLOFFFF*​
jejeje


----------



## Claca (8 Ene 2010)

A ver, donde está el apocalipsis.... quiero mi caída de -500!

* -85.000 , paro 10% *


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

En AGEN.... hay royalties... renovación de acuerdo con GLAXO... vacuna malaria....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> En AGEN.... hay royalties... renovación de acuerdo con GLAXO... vacuna malaria....




Antigenics Receives NASDAQ Delisting Notification | Business Wire

Si tiene notificación de Delisting = Megachicharro no confundas a la peña...


----------



## chameleon (8 Ene 2010)

se acabó el rebote de navidad, corrijamos los excesos

luego, quizás la próxima semana, largo hasta finales de febrero


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

Pero eso ha sido debido a la caída de octubre, es el procedimiento habitual, nada que ver con los fundamentales.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Pero eso ha sido debido a la caída de octubre, es el procedimiento habitual, nada que ver con los fundamentales.



Hombre, que te rechacen una vacuna afecta a los fundamentales...

UPDATE 2-Antigenics says EU may not OK kidney cancer vaccine | Reuters

Ya veremos como le vá...


----------



## chameleon (8 Ene 2010)

no está hablando obama?


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Ene 2010)

Esperaba una corrección mayor.
Cerrado corto a 11230 y abierto largo a 11205. Espero no haberme equivocado....... again!


----------



## chameleon (8 Ene 2010)

yo voy a esperar la apertura de WS
mi objetivo de caída estaba un poco más abajo y no hemos llegado


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Esperaba una corrección mayor.
> Cerrado corto a 11230 y abierto largo a 11205. Espero no haberme equivocado....... again!



Esta acción que se dedica a Real State mira como va en el PM:

Capital Trust, Inc. - Google Finance

Creo que vamos a abrir subiendo...


----------



## Claca (8 Ene 2010)

Me habéis hecho replantear las cosas, puede que me haya precipitado. Llevo 6 meses con el ansia de que esto caerá y ahora empiezan a aparecer los primeros síntomas, lo cual puede indicar que todavía queda para que la enfermedad como tal aparezca. En bolsa no puedes obsesionarte en una sola dirección. Voy a poner en cuarentena mis tésis. 

Me queda mucho por aprender...lo bueno es que hay días como hoy en los cuales no sólo adquieres conocimientos, si no que la lección encima te es remunerada.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Esta acción que se dedica a Real State mira como va en el PM:
> 
> Capital Trust, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Creo que vamos a abrir subiendo...




Gracias Luca, yo de momento WS os lo dejo a los mayores


----------



## carvil (8 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes 




chameleon dijo:


> no está hablando obama?




Es a las 20:45 PM nuestro horario.


*Nov revision from -11000 to +4000* 


Salu2


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes.

De Cárpatos, sobre el dato de empleo:



> La creación de empleo no agrícola da la sorpresa negativa destruyendo 85.000 empleos, cuando se esperaba sin cambios. Compensa algo la revisión del mes pasado que de -11.000 pasa a +4.000. El dato de octubre se revisa a peor de -111.000 a -127.000.
> 
> El paro en cambio queda mejor de lo esperado quedando estable en el 10% cuando se esperaba 10,1 %.
> 
> ...


----------



## rosonero (8 Ene 2010)

Pues nada, la primera en la frente. Mis próximas entradas intentaré que sean con más fundamento. Enhorabuena a los acertantes.


----------



## Catacrack (8 Ene 2010)

Pues yo acabo de cargar largos en 12100. Encuentro excesivo el castigo cuando la tasa de paro sigue estable en el 10%. 

Espero que cuando abra WS nos recuperemos un poco y poder vender antes de irnos el fin de semana, asi uno duerme mas tranquilo.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pues yo acabo de cargar largos en 12100. Encuentro excesivo el castigo cuando la tasa de paro sigue estable en el 10%.
> 
> Espero que cuando abra WS nos recuperemos un poco y poder vender antes de irnos el fin de semana, asi uno duerme mas tranquilo.



Yo también voy larga. He cerrado los minis cortos, y he abierto de nuevo en 12095 y 12110.
Crucemos los dedos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Ene 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Carpatos muchas veces cuelga los datos incluso el minuto anterior a su salida :8:
> Voy a estar presionando F5 a toda máquina aunque he puesto un SL tan ajustado que mi pérdida sería de risa (12150), o sale disparado solo hacia arriba o :ouch:





rosonero dijo:


> Pues nada, la primera en la frente. Mis próximas entradas intentaré que sean con más fundamento. Enhorabuena a los acertantes.



Creo que no te ha faltado fundamento, si me permites un consejo, cuando hay datos tan importantes, si crees en una dirección tienes que poner el stop alejado, aunque aciertes la dirección, hay tal volatilidad que lo primero que hacen es saltar stops "cercanos" en ambos sentidos...

Saludos... (hoy está Lleida nevada... )


----------



## Claca (8 Ene 2010)

Cierro la posición, dos minis. Le saco casi 150 puntos por contrato. Suficiente, necesito reflexionar. De todos modos, para ser la primera operación del año, no me quejo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Ene 2010)

Esto es "la crisis":

-UPS: Anuncia que sus beneficios para el cuarto trimestre superarán las previsiones.
-UPS: Tiene intención de recortar 1.800 empleos en secciones administrativas y de gestión. :abajo:

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (8 Ene 2010)

Señores, esto aun no ha terminado de bajar, el dato USA ha marcado el inicio de las bajadas que tendremos la semana que viene hasta el viernes. El show acaba de comenzar.

Lo que me resulta curioso es que tras un dato de empleo negativo que ha sido recibido con una bajada en las bolsas (y estaba anunciado por aquí desde antes de navidades) muchos bajistas se estén replanteando sus análisis, eso si que no lo entiendo.

¿o tal vez sí? 

Por cierto, las BME están bajando que da gusto verlas, oiga.


----------



## Catacrack (8 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, esto aun no ha terminado de bajar, el dato USA ha marcado el inicio de las bajadas que tendremos la semana que viene hasta el viernes. El show acaba de comenzar.



Pecata y yo estamos intentando aprovechar los spikes que anunciastes al alza. 

Ahora nos ponemos cortos un poco mas arriba.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pecata y yo estamos intentando aprovechar los spikes que anunciastes al alza.
> 
> Ahora nos ponemos cortos un poco mas arriba.



Somos unos buitrecillos que nos conformamos con las migajas que nos dejan los leoncios...


----------



## carvil (8 Ene 2010)

Soporte en US$ 77.3 resistencia 78.4


Salu2


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Ene 2010)

DP! Con el miedo se han hinchado a pillar accs. esto va bien...

Un saludo

PD: Recuerda la semana que viene cuando veas el subidón en hytm, que te lo advertí . O si la cago... ya te encargarás tu de recordármelo...


----------



## Mulder (8 Ene 2010)

De todas formas estas bajadas no van a durar mucho, son la corrección del rally navideño, para dentro de dos semanas o como máximo 3 ya volveremos a subir de nuevo.

No esperen el inicio del gran guano ni cosas parecidas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Ene 2010)

Lo de Argentina le tiene que afectar al Ibex por hu**os... ienso:


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

Me doy por satisfecho si las llevais vosotros... en HYTM... hay que saber sufrir. XD

Pocas ventas en ARIAd... si quieren +accs... tienen que tocar los 2.50USD, hoy.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Ene 2010)

Yo voy corto .


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> DP! Con el miedo se han hinchado a pillar accs. esto va bien...
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> PD: Recuerda la semana que viene cuando veas el subidón en hytm, que te lo advertí . O si la cago... ya te encargarás tu de recordármelo...



Wata, porqué piensas que va a subir mucho la semana próxima ¿?


----------



## Claca (8 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, esto aun no ha terminado de bajar, el dato USA ha marcado el inicio de las bajadas que tendremos la semana que viene hasta el viernes. El show acaba de comenzar.
> 
> Lo que me resulta curioso es que tras un dato de empleo negativo que ha sido recibido con una bajada en las bolsas (y estaba anunciado por aquí desde antes de navidades) muchos bajistas se estén replanteando sus análisis, eso si que no lo entiendo.
> 
> ...



Precisamente. He acertado ahora, pero me he perdido todo lo demás. Es de justicia reconocerlo. Pongo mi tésis en cuarentena, lo cual no quiere decir que la abandone, sigo pensando que quedan bajadas y que los próximos años serán bajistas, que queda crisis financiera para rato, pero veo que me he perdido lo demás y me jode mucho. He de aprender a no tener fobia a los largos. Es más fácil reconocerlo ahora, con un éxito reciente, cuestión de psicología. 

La semana que viene seguiremos metiendo caña.


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

CYCC ... sigue subiendo +200% desde ayer.


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

Adeona Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance

Otra de la cosecha... el otro día +25% y hoy...


----------



## Catacrack (8 Ene 2010)

Pecata te quedas sola. Salte con 22 puntos de beneficio. No veo a los americanos con ganas de subir un viernes.

EDITO: Ha sido vender y salir disparados para arriba.


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wata, porqué piensas que va a subir mucho la semana próxima ¿?



Luca, porque Ford ya pagó al sindicato 4 billones. Salio la noticia hace pocos días. 

Tenemos el delisting el 24 de Febrero y no se si tenemos que estar al menos 10 días por encima de 50 millones o bien 1 dolar.

El 15 se marcha el CEO y todo me cuadra para que esta semana, preferentemente el Lunes, den la noticia. 

Un saludo


----------



## fmc (8 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Precisamente. He acertado ahora, pero me he perdido todo lo demás. Es de justicia reconocerlo. Pongo mi tésis en cuarentena, lo cual no quiere decir que la abandone, sigo pensando que quedan bajadas y que los próximos años serán bajistas, que queda crisis financiera para rato, pero veo que me he perdido lo demás y me jode mucho. He de aprender a no tener fobia a los largos. Es más fácil reconocerlo ahora, con un éxito reciente, cuestión de psicología.
> 
> La semana que viene seguiremos metiendo caña.



No te preocupes, cuando le pierdas el miedo a los largos vendrá el guano :56:


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pecata te quedas sola. Salte con 22 puntos de beneficio. No veo a los americanos con ganas de subir un viernes.
> 
> EDITO: Ha sido vender y salir disparados para arriba.



Otro mini en 12135
Larga en eurostoxx 3012.

Quiero ir a las rebajas.

Edito: fuera de los 3 primeros minis en 12150. Me queda el de 12135 y el Eurostoxx.


----------



## carvil (8 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Precisamente. He acertado ahora, pero me he perdido todo lo demás. Es de justicia reconocerlo. Pongo mi tésis en cuarentena, lo cual no quiere decir que la abandone, sigo pensando que quedan bajadas y que los próximos años serán bajistas, que queda crisis financiera para rato, pero veo que me he perdido lo demás y me jode mucho. He de aprender a no tener fobia a los largos. Es más fácil reconocerlo ahora, con un éxito reciente, cuestión de psicología.
> 
> La semana que viene seguiremos metiendo caña.




Te aseguro que queda diversión ::


Salu2


----------



## Catacrack (8 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Otro mini en 12135
> Larga en eurostoxx 3012.



Y si nos ponemos cortos... ienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Y si nos ponemos cortos... ienso:



Fuera de Eurostoxx a 3019.
Esto que hacemos, ¿es legal?


----------



## Claca (8 Ene 2010)

fmc dijo:


> No te preocupes, cuando le pierdas el miedo a los largos vendrá el guano :56:



Es fobia, ver largos clarísimos y no ejecutarlos. Si ya es difícil acertar, limitando un 50% de tus opciones lo tienes más chungo. He de rectificar.



carvil dijo:


> Te aseguro que queda diversión ::
> 
> 
> Salu2



No espero menos. ¿Sigues viendo los 1150-1160 del S&P? 

En fin, yo me retiro. Voy a tumbarme un rato y luego de compras a gastar las pulsvalías de hoy 

Buen fin de semana a todos!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

Agen al final despega XD

Antigenics, Inc. - Google Finance

Dentro a 0,61...

Esta también parece que quiere hacer lo mismo..

http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:CRXX

También llevo alguna...

DP listing...


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Fuera de Eurostoxx a 3019.
> Esto que hacemos, ¿es legal?



Peca, de 3012 a 3019 ¿qué costos has tenido? y ¿qué beneficios? Thks.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Peca, de 3012 a 3019 ¿qué costos has tenido? y ¿qué beneficios? Thks.



3019-3012=7x10=70
comisiones=8+8=16
70-16=54

Por lo menos eso pone aquí en R4...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

Estoy por salir de MPEL y entrar a saco en AGEN...


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Ene 2010)

Ya estoy fuera de todo y en liquidez 100%.
Ojalá todos los días fueran igual.
Que paséis un buen fin de semana.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya estoy fuera de todo y en liquidez 100%.
> Ojalá todos los días fueran igual.
> Que paséis un buen fin de semana.



Las rebajas te pueden hamija 

Buen fin de semana crack.

PS: Tus compis funcis van a pensar que vendes droja por como ha aumentado tu poder adquisitivo últimamente XD


----------



## carvil (8 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Es fobia, ver largos clarísimos y no ejecutarlos. Si ya es difícil acertar, limitando un 50% de tus opciones lo tienes más chungo. He de rectificar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mientras no tenga otras señales es lo más probable.

Buen fin de semana.


Salu2


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Ene 2010)

alguien mantiene cortos excepting me?


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Ene 2010)

Cerrados 5 minis: 12105-12170.

Buen finde!


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Ene 2010)

DP! ¿Nos han metido en otro rango estrecho?... 

Hay que ver como se quejaba Luca de Agen ¿en? juas y luego entra... jajaja y que chorra ha tenido... :baba:

Snifff... todos ganando menos yo... Cri cri...

Luca, iba perdiendo bastante dinero y saqué todo de la cuenta, excepto 60 euros por si acaso, para alguna comisión. Con semejantes perdidas era una locura ampliar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

Una pregunta para Mulder.

En tus estudios, tienes en cuenta el año nuevo chino? tengo entendido que coincide con los ciclos de la luna...

Te lo digo por mantener MPEL hasta esa fecha.. creo que puede llegar a 5,50 antes de ese día (37,5% TIR) y volar tras él....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> DP! ¿Nos han metido en otro rango estrecho?...
> 
> Hay que ver como se quejaba Luca de Agen ¿en? juas y luego entra... jajaja y que chorra ha tenido... :baba:



Al saber le llaman suerte... 

NO me quejaba, sólo pedía a DP que contara toda la verdad, le gusta mucho maquillar las cosas para ampliar sus movimientos...

CRXX está muy interesante, CT también cuando pare de corregir, y si MPEL hace una cuchara o platillo (que es lo que parece) la semana que viene va a volar...

Recomendaciones tienes....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

Quien quiera un buen intradía que pille CT que va a subir mucho...

(tiene recorrido hasta 2,00 USD)


Al final en Agen se han desinflado... DP!!! deja de hacer head fake! XD


----------



## fmc (8 Ene 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> alguien mantiene cortos excepting me?



yo, no tengo prisa por venderlos....


----------



## Mulder (8 Ene 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> alguien mantiene cortos excepting me?



Yo sigo corto y espero seguir estándolo durante la semana que viene. Está claro que ya han empezado con la bajada con paciencia y los spikes largos fuertes y súbitos.

Solo espero armarme de paciencia para afrontarlo.


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

Os ha gustado el movimiento en AGEN... los incrÉdulos se han perdido unas buenas plusvalías... XDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

Wataru.... lo de ARIAd... lo llevan los sistemas en modo auto... creo que tienen prefijado un número de accs como objetivo.

CYCC... luego vendemos con unos centimos de beneficio... hay que mantener...

En el bajón de 2.37USD han saltado STOPs ... volando +80k accs. XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Mulder (8 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Una pregunta para Mulder.
> 
> En tus estudios, tienes en cuenta el año nuevo chino? tengo entendido que coincide con los ciclos de la luna...
> 
> Te lo digo por mantener MPEL hasta esa fecha.. creo que puede llegar a 5,50 antes de ese día (37,5% TIR) y volar tras él....



No, no cuento con los chinos salvo para probar sus 'delicatessen' de vez en cuando


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No, no cuento con los chinos salvo para probar sus 'delicatessen' de vez en cuando



Pues como tienes en cuenta la luna con tu timing igual el calendario chino se te ajustaría mejor... deberías probarlo...


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Ene 2010)

Reyal Urbis se dispara más del 39,6% y supera los 3,7 euros - 8/01/10 - 1819199 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (8 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues como tienes en cuenta la luna con tu timing igual el calendario chino se te ajustaría mejor... deberías probarlo...



Uso este:

Lunar Calendar 2010


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru.... lo de ARIAd... lo llevan los sistemas en modo auto... creo que tienen prefijado un número de accs como objetivo.
> 
> CYCC... luego vendemos con unos centimos de beneficio... hay que mantener...



Podrías haber puesto CYCC en la lista...

No era incredulidad, era contar toda la verdad, tiene que cotizar por encima de 1 USD o la caen del Nasdaq, y el bajón de octubre no era especulación, eran fundamentales...

A ver si llega a 1 USD y la vendemos.


----------



## pyn (8 Ene 2010)

Cómo me venía venir esto, al final, tanta gente de acuerdo en que se va a la mierda = no baja ni a tiros, lo dejan para la próxima semana


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Uso este:
> 
> Lunar Calendar 2010



Gracias Mulder.

Supongo que partes de la base que la luna llena coincide con el volumen máximo del mes no? así aciertas movimientos bruscos en una tendencia...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

El EUR/USD está mamoneando un poco...

EUR/USD | Gráfico de divisas - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## Mulder (8 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Gracias Mulder.
> 
> Supongo que partes de la base que la luna llena coincide con el volumen máximo del mes no? así aciertas movimientos bruscos en una tendencia...



Las lunas llenas y nuevas suelen traer cambios menores de tendencia, lo cual implica que el volumen suba.


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Ene 2010)

Wenas tardes
Abierto largo de Ibex en 12197

Buen finde


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Cyclacel Pharmaceuticals Inc. - Google Finance



Luca, el 14 de septiembre... la recomendé ...:baba: luego hemos hablado de ella, incluso Kujire... nos dio el visto bueno. o


----------



## Catacrack (8 Ene 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Wenas tardes
> Abierto largo de Ibex en 12197
> 
> Buen finde



¿Largo? 

Quiero pensar que querias decir corto ::


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> ¿Largo?
> 
> Quiero pensar que querias decir corto ::



Descafeinado,pero largo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, el 14 de septiembre... la recomendé ...:baba: luego hemos hablado de ella, incluso Kujire... nos dio el visto bueno. o



Pues con más motivo deberías de haberla puesto en la lista XD

AGEN va muy parada y CRXX tu que esperabas gran subidón se le está atragantando la figura alcista y hace del 0,80 resistencia...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

Mulder al final metiste en tu play MPEL? no se está portando mal estos días...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo sigo corto y espero seguir estándolo durante la semana que viene. Está claro que ya han empezado con la bajada con paciencia y los spikes largos fuertes y súbitos.
> 
> Solo espero armarme de paciencia para afrontarlo.




Palabra de Mulder. Te seguimos, oh señor.

:Baile:


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

AGEN, si había dado señal de compra, por eso entré en 0.62USD... ayer en el último minuto intenté comprar 20k a 0.60USD pero no llegó a completarse la orden.

CRXX no la veo para romper a muy corto plazo... es una inversión a dos meses, poco dinero, relativamente.... 30k acciones..... si baja de 0.60USD compraré... 


GTXi... me entraron ganas de volver a comprar ayer... pero la veo muy lateral, desde el subidón irreal de hace unos días.. me pareció una burda manipulación para salir por pies. XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

Luca,,, otra del listado DP$ HF:

CytRx Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (8 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder al final metiste en tu play MPEL? no se está portando mal estos días...



No, me estoy cambiando de broker para acciones gringas, me voy a ahorro.com

Mientras tanto seguiré sin emociones fuertes.


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

y otra +

StemCells, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (8 Ene 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Palabra de Mulder. Te seguimos, oh señor.



Pues ha sido cerrar los europeos y esto empieza a caerse


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ha sido cerrar los europeos y esto empieza a caerse



Esa era la idea que tenía yo. Lo suelen hacer muchas veces, yo diría el 95% de las veces. Luego creo que no merece la pena echarle un vistazo a esto hasta pasadas las 21 horas de Hispakistan.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> CRXX no la veo para romper a muy corto plazo... es una inversión a dos meses, poco dinero, relativamente.... 30k acciones..... si baja de 0.60USD compraré...



Debería de romper ya, la última vez que metió el subidón fué alrededor de 0,80.


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

Mejor para mi cartera, pero la he comprado, de cara a especular hasta el 22 febrero...


----------



## Mulder (8 Ene 2010)

El ostiazo de la bolsa argentina:


----------



## carloszorro (8 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo sigo corto y espero seguir estándolo durante la semana que viene. Está claro que ya han empezado con la bajada con paciencia y los spikes largos fuertes y súbitos.
> 
> Solo espero armarme de paciencia para afrontarlo.



cortos hasta el próximo viernes día 15?


----------



## Burney (8 Ene 2010)

buenas tardes a todos

he venido a casa pitando a seguir las DPTR que ayer entré en 1.32.

Si supera el 1.50 añado más.


PD: Las HYTM que teneis algunos también me gustan bastante. Están en zona de soporte (el soporte está en 0,52). No descarto picotear algunas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> buenas tardes a todos
> 
> he venido a casa pitando a seguir las DPTR que ayer entré en 1.32.
> 
> ...



Vas bien encaminado 

Yo también entré en DPTR... a ver si la compran.... 2,65 puede ser el precio de compra por parte de APACHE...

HYTM la semana que viene yo la veo en 0,48 antes del subidón que dice Wata...

A ver si sale todo bien y con lo que gane este mes tengo para vivir todo el año...

Puedes mirar en el visual MPEL CT y CRXX? tienen buena pinta...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Ene 2010)

Nobaja, no baja. 

Acumulando o distribuyendo¿?


----------



## Burney (8 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vas bien encaminado
> 
> Yo también entré en DPTR... a ver si la compran.... 2,65 puede ser el precio de compra por parte de APACHE...
> 
> ...



:8:

hola Luca, a ver si tenemos suerte con ellas

donde has leido lo de la posible compra por parte de APACHE ¿está en google finance? (yo ahi no lo veo)

PD: Ahora miro esos valores a ver como los veo pero como no tengo TR del visual sólo puedo mirarlo en diario porque hasta las 12 de la noche no me dejar bajar los datos intradiarios.


MPEL en diario me gusta. Si superase el maximo anterior que creo que es 4,30 estaría bien comprar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> :8:
> 
> hola Luca, a ver si tenemos suerte con ellas
> 
> donde has leido lo de la posible compra por parte de APACHE ¿está en google finance? (yo ahi no lo veo)



Sí, pero son rumores, sólo eso... mientras sirva para qeu DPTR vuele... si roompe 1,50 la próxima parada es 1,75que es el precio correcto por fundamentales si hacen la ampliación... (aunque si hay rumores de venta, no la harán, y podemos llegar a 3,33...


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

Luca, aquí tienes HOMEWORK, para el wk... el lunes me sacas un listado con -futuras- revalorizaciones +200% para este año:

4SC AG (VSC)

Acorda Therapeutics Inc. (ACOR)

Actelion Ltd. (ATLN)

Acucela Inc. (Private)

Addex Pharmaceuticals S.A. (ADXN)

Affymax Inc. (AFFY)

Alexza Pharmaceuticals Inc. (ALXA)

Alkermes Inc. (ALKS)

Allon Therapeutics Inc. (NPCUF)

Allos Therapeutics Inc. (ALTH)

Alnylam Pharmaceuticals Inc. (ALNY)

Amarin Corp. PLC (AMRN)

Amsterdam Molecular Therapeutics Holding N.V. (AMT)

Anadys Pharmaceuticals Inc. (ANDS)

ARCA biopharma, Inc. (ABIO)

Ardea Biosciences Inc. (RDEA)

Arena Pharmaceuticals Inc. (ARNA)

Array BioPharma Inc. (ARRY)

Bavarian Nordic A/S (BAVA)

BioCryst Pharmaceuticals Inc. (BCRX)

BioMarin Pharmaceutical Inc. (BMRN)

Bionomics Ltd. (BNO)

BioSante Pharmaceuticals Inc. (BPAX)

BioTie Therapies Oyj (BTH1V)

Cell Therapeutics Inc. (CTIC)

Cellectis S.A. (ALCLS)

CEL-SCI Corp. (CVM)

CERUS CORP (CERS)

Chelsea Therapeutics International Ltd. (CHTP)

ChemGenex Pharmaceuticals Ltd. (CXS)

Cleveland BioLabs Inc. (CBLI)

CombinatoRx Inc. (CRXX)

Curis Inc. (CRIS)

Cyclacel Pharmaceuticals Inc. (CYCC)

Cytokinetics Inc. (CYTK)

DepoMed Inc. (DEPO)

Diamyd Medical AB (DMYDF)

Discovery Laboratories Inc. (DSCO)

DUSA (DUSA)

Dyax Corp. (DYAX)

Elan Pharmaceuticals (Private)

EMISPHERE TECHNOLOGIES INC (EMIS)

EpiCept Corporation (EPCT)

Exelixis Inc. (EXEL)

Genta Inc. (GETA)

GenVec Inc. (GNVC)

GeoVax Labs Inc. (GOVX)

Geron Corp. (GERN)

Gilead Sciences Inc. (GILD)

GlobeImmune (Private)

Hana Biosciences, Inc (HNAB)

Human Genome Sciences Inc. (HGSI)

Icagen, Inc. (ICGN)

Idenix Pharmaceuticals Inc. (IDIX)

Idera Pharmaceuticals Inc. (IDRA)

Immunogen Inc. (IMGN)

Immunovaccine Inc. (IMV)

Inovio Biomedical Corp. (INO)

Ista Pharmaceuticals Inc. (ISTA)

Javelin Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (JAV)

Lexicon Pharmaceuticals Inc. (LXRX)

Ligand Pharmaceuticals Inc. (LGND)

MannKind Corp. (MNKD)

MDRNA Inc. (MRNA)

Medivation Inc. (MDVN)

Micromet Inc. (MITI)

Molecular Insight Pharmaceuticals Inc. (MIPI)

MolMed S.p.A. (MLM)

Momenta Pharmaceuticals Inc. (MNTA)

Neuralstem Inc. (CUR)

NeurogesX Inc. (NGSX)

NexMed Inc. (NEXM)

NicOx S.A. (COX)

Nile Therapeutics Inc. (NLTX)

NovaBay Pharmaceuticals Inc. (NBY)

Novavax Inc. (NVX)

NPS Pharmaceuticals Inc. (NPSP)

Oncolytics Biotech Inc. (ONC)

Oncothyreon Inc. (ONTY)

Orexigen Therapeutics Inc. (OREX)

Paion AG (PA8)

PDL BioPharma Inc. (PDLI)

Pharmacyclics Inc. (PCYC)

Poniard Pharmaceuticals Inc. (PARD)

Prolor Biotech Inc. (PBTH)

Repligen Corp. (RGEN)

Resverlogix Corp. (RVX)

Rexahn Pharmaceuticals Inc. (RNN)

Rigel Pharmaceuticals Inc. (RIGL)

RXI Pharmaceuticals Corp. (RXII)

Sangamo BioSciences Inc. (SGMO)

Soligenix, Inc. (SNGX)

Somaxon Pharmaceuticals Inc. (SOMX)

Spectrum Pharmaceuticals Inc. (SPPI)

SuperGen Inc. (SUPG)

SYGNIS Pharma AG (LIO)

Targacept Inc. (TRGT)

Transgenomic Inc. (TBIO)

Vertex Pharmaceuticals Inc. (VRTX)

VirtualScopics Inc. (VSCP)

VIVUS Inc. (VVUS)

XOMA Ltd. (XOMA)

YM BioSciences Inc. (YM)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> :8:
> 
> 
> PD: Ahora miro esos valores a ver como los veo pero como no tengo TR del visual sólo puedo mirarlo en diario porque hasta las 12 de la noche no me dejar bajar los datos intradiarios.



No hace falta los datos de hoy, mira los grafos a 3 meses si puedes... Muchas gracias Burney


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, aquí tienes HOMEWORK, para el wk... el lunes me sacas un listado con -futuras- revalorizaciones +200% para este año:
> 
> 4SC AG (VSC)
> 
> ...





Por supuesto... las iré mirando.. aunque filtraré por las que estén cercanas a mínimos a 52 semanas... y por book value... igual se quedan en 5 o 6 eso si te comento...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

CombinatoRx, Incorporated - Google Finance

Al final no ha podido con la figura alcista.. creo que esta va a dar guano para el lunes...


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

Que nadie lo vea, ahí tienes nuestra futura jubilación... print money!!!!

PD: solo bromeaba...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Que nadie lo vea, ahí tienes nuestra futura jubilación... print money!!!!



Ya tengo guardada la lista, si quieres edita el post


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

Era broma... nosotros lo hacemos altruistamente... nada prosocial!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Era broma... nosotros lo hacemos altruistamente... nada prosocial!!!



Yah... yah.... altruista dice el que se está haciendo de oro... jajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Era broma... nosotros lo hacemos altruistamente... nada prosocial!!!



Recuerda que muchos nos leen... ( a ver si alguno me ficha )


----------



## mercenario (8 Ene 2010)

hamijos, ¿cómo hacéis para controlar tanto del mercado yanki? no es fácil tener información de todas esas empresas, y mucho menos ganar pasta con ellas...


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

opsss... parece que han abierto de nuevo el grifo en ARIAd... han acumulado en 2.38USD bastantes---


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Ene 2010)

mercenario dijo:


> hamijos, ¿cómo hacéis para controlar tanto del mercado yanki? no es fácil tener información de todas esas empresas, y mucho menos ganar pasta con ellas...



Desde hace unos meses hasta un mono seleccionando hubiera ganado pasta.

Mi mono, debía ser retrasado... porque vamos... jaja.

Lo bueno del mercado yanki es precisamente la info. Tienes muchos foros, muchos informes, etc... lo demás es echarle las horas que entre marujeos varios, le echamos.

Un saludo


----------



## Burney (8 Ene 2010)

MPEL en diario me gusta. Si superase el maximo anterior que creo que es 4,30 estaría bien comprar

CT también hace muy buena pinta, pero habría que esperar a un recorte para entrar.

Las CRXX se pueden mirar de esperar en 0.71-0.72 o para más seguridad (evitar laterales o mayores caidas) esperar a que supere el minimo anterior que está en 0,80, eso también sería una señal de compra importante. El MACD diario está bastante sobrevendido y cerca de dar señal de compra.


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

Lo +importante... tener capital para dejarlo aparcado, en el peor de los casos... XDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

CRXX... es especulación de aquí a unas semanas... voy a ir comprando en las correcciones...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> MPEL en diario me gusta. Si superase el maximo anterior que creo que es 4,30 estaría bien comprar
> 
> CT también hace muy buena pinta, pero habría que esperar a un recorte para entrar.
> 
> Las CRXX se pueden mirar de esperar en 0.71-0.72 o para más seguridad (evitar laterales o mayores caidas) esperar a que supere el minimo anterior que está en 0,80, eso también sería una señal de compra importante. El MACD diario está bastante sobrevendido y cerca de dar señal de compra.



Muchas gracias Burney, en CRXX 0,80 es el valor clave, y hay muchos cortos que cerrarán en cuanto haga un spike, hay muchos pillados a 2,70 por lo que recorrido hay...

CT está ahora mismo bajando un 5% (1,64) la veo bien para intradía hoy o vender el martes de la semana próxima...

Mpel cerró ayer en 4,30, yo creo que para febrero está en 5,50 y tras el año nuevo chino... tiene recorrido hasta 6-8 USD.....


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

Estos están pillados, como los españoles... con el dinero de todos:

LONDRES --El Gobierno de Reino Unido planea librarse de millones de dosis de la vacuna contra la gripe A, publica el viernes la cadena BBC en su página web. 

Funcionarios están en conversaciones con la farmacéutica GlaxoSmithKline PLC (GSK) en relación a los contratos de las dosis compradas por Reino Unido y que aún no han sido entregadas, señala la cadena. 

Reino Unido compró 60 millones de dosis de la vacuna a GSK y 30 millones a Baxter International Inc. (BAX), pero este segundo contrato contenía una cláusula para romperlo en el caso de que no se necesitaran finalmente las vacunas. 

Hasta la fecha, GSK ha entregado 23,9 millones de vacunas, con destino a los 
grupos de riesgo de Reino Unido, mientras que Baxter ha entregado otros 5 millones. 

Los casos de gripe A están siendo mucho menores de lo habitual en las epidemias de gripe en invierno. señala la BBC. 


Noticia completa: BBC News - Talks to offload swine flu vaccine under way


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

MESA... tiene por finalizado el tradeo... no hay apenas negociado....


----------



## mercenario (8 Ene 2010)

y vuestra pasión por las farmacéuticas se debe a algo en particular??


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

mercenario dijo:


> y vuestra pasión por las farmacéuticas se debe a algo en particular??



Creo que tienes 4600 páginas para descubrirlo XD!!!

Tenemos un Insider del sector.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> MESA... tiene por finalizado el tradeo... no hay apenas negociado....



pues comprar unas 500 eurillos igual te dan pingues beneficios.. XD hasta el 14 de enero cotiza...


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

Por aquí hay muchos relacionados...

Farmaindustria se levanta contra la propuesta de Güemes para abaratar los fármacos · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## Burney (8 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Muchas gracias Burney, en CRXX 0,80 es el valor clave, y hay muchos cortos que cerrarán en cuanto haga un spike, hay muchos pillados a 2,70 por lo que recorrido hay...
> 
> CT está ahora mismo bajando un 5% (1,64) la veo bien para intradía hoy o vender el martes de la semana próxima...
> 
> Mpel cerró ayer en 4,30, yo creo que para febrero está en 5,50 y tras el año nuevo chino... tiene recorrido hasta 6-8 USD.....



luca, ahi tienes las CRXX, superando los 0,80 yo creo que el 1 como mínimo está hecho.


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

CRXX... un spike +30% para calentar y atraer nuevos traders.... luego los 1.50USD como objetivo para primeros de febrero.


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

EUR vs USD +0,85% bueno 4 las compras del lunes.


----------



## Burney (8 Ene 2010)

ayer me pillé unas pocas BIO a 1.02 (tras vender a 4.36 las NHH que tenia compradas del miercoles)

en principio es para venderlas en 1,20 aunque yo más bien creo que como mínimo rebotará hasta el 1.35-1.40

qué os parece


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> EUR vs USD +0,85% bueno 4 las compras del lunes.



vaya amí me perjudica este rally del EUR...


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Ene 2010)

Uis me acabo de dar cuenta que han dado un pequeño Spike las Arias ^___^!

Estaba escribiendo a Asus, tengo un pequeño portátil de esos de 8.9", para los viajes y tal... pero hay muchas teclas que han dejado de funcionarme ?.

Veremos que dicen...


----------



## Burney (8 Ene 2010)

de SOS he estado a punto de pillar hoy unas cuantas en 2,68, pero teniendo BIOs y DPTRs no he querido arriesgar más por si el cierre usa fuera muy chungo.

Por cierto, qué artistas son los cuidatas... han llevado el rebote hasta el 38,2% de fibonacci de todo el tramo de caida desde los 5,60...

El 38,2% de fibonacci del tramo 1,70-3,18 está por el 2,60, nivel que ya ha tocado y que es donde está ahora más o menos

destacar que ha roto la directriz bajista y ahora mismo la estaría pullbackeando, otra señal alcista

y que además estaría formando una banderita de continuación de tendencia

los más arriesgadillos pueden probar el lunes en estos niveles y los que quieran ir a lo seguro que esperen a una posible superación del 3,20 para volver a entrar con objetivo 4,10.

si el lunes puedo seguir el mercado seguramente me meteré en ellas








DP: tú estabas dentro de éstas ¿no? ¿o te has salido ya?


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

Lo de SOS, estaba muy claro... no es por colgarme medallitas,,, se notaba claramente la acumulación y la espantada para echar a los peques... revisar hilos de la semana de 18 diciembre.


----------



## aksarben (8 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ya tengo guardada la lista, si quieres edita el post



Ey, que algunos (hacemos que) trabajamos... 8:


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> :no:
> 
> 
> Pues yo creo que el valor de SOS tiende a cero...
> ...



17 diciembre, 2009

:Baile:


----------



## Burney (8 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> 17 diciembre, 2009
> 
> :Baile:



habrá que pedirle a Tonuel un listado de valores que según él tiendan a 0 

en fin, son cosas que pasan, yo hace unas semanas pensaba que nos ibamos a ir para abajo y aqui estamos, en máximos


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

7000accs de CRXX a 0.77USD .. de las 20k de la compra de hoy... solo han entrado estas.


----------



## tonuel (8 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> 17 diciembre, 2009
> 
> :Baile:





Burney dijo:


> *habrá que pedirle a Tonuel un listado de valores que según él tiendan a 0 *



Todo el ibex 35...







Saludos


----------



## Burney (8 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Todo el ibex 35...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no jodas... :ouch:

atención chicos, el ibex se va a los 30000 puntos 

PD: Tonuel, haznos un favor a Luca y a mi; dí que DPTR se va a 0 

(Luca, con ésta nos jubilamos )


----------



## tonuel (8 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> no jodas... :ouch:
> 
> atención chicos, el ibex se va a los 30000 puntos
> 
> ...




DPTR tiene buena pinta... yo compraria...








Saludos


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2010)

Tonuel... hoy he estado a punto de entrar en el lado oscuro con TL5... pero he recapacitado a tiempo...

CYCC TRAP BULL... para hoy...


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> habrá que pedirle a Tonuel un listado de valores que según él tiendan a 0
> 
> en fin, son cosas que pasan, yo hace unas semanas pensaba que nos ibamos a ir para abajo y aqui estamos, en máximos



mucha gente decía que el guano profundo era inminente y que la barra libre se acababa, nos va lo dramático.

un telediario se podía hacer con todos los comentarios que se sueltan por aquí


----------



## fmc (9 Ene 2010)

Éstos son los que han hecho subir el Popular casi un 15% estas navidades... seguro que algún corto se acordará de ellos una temporada :ouch:

*BNP Paribas desvela que controla el 3% del Popular*


----------



## chameleon (9 Ene 2010)

volverá falcone a por lo suyo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Ene 2010)

El BNP es un poco pepito suicida.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Ene 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> El BNP es un poco pepito suicida.



Si no lo vendo lo alquilo...

Están embargando y comprando en subasta naves y locales por mi zona por toneladas...


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

Pregunta a los técnicos o futurologos 







¿Queda habilitada la subida al 61.8% de fibos?

Buen frío finde...

PD: El gráfico es de Rava... (los créditos a su autor... jaja)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^__^!
> 
> Pregunta a los técnicos o futurologos
> 
> ...



Hola Wata, yo sigo viendo subidas en el ESEPE... el día 15 puede que cambiemos tendencia, opino al contrario que Mulder...


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Ene 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Éstos son los que han hecho subir el Popular casi un 15% estas navidades... seguro que algún corto se acordará de ellos una temporada :ouch:
> 
> *BNP Paribas desvela que controla el 3% del Popular*



Calla, calla! Si lo llego a saber!!! Pillado desde 6,7 y 6,4 vendí a 5,2 y 5,45..... 3.500 euros palmados.... no me creí que fuese a subir con esa fuerza.


----------



## Mulder (9 Ene 2010)

A llas buenas tardes!

Ayer debimos haber caído, sin embargo parece que lo que ocurrió es que terminamos de hacer el fibo del rally navideño.

No es dramatismo ni nada parecido, pero ayer tenía muy buenas razones técnicas para confiar en un cambio de tendencia. Este cambio sucedió en parte pero no de forma definitiva, este lunes deberíamos caer ya definitivamente sin más pausas.

Mañana si puedo colgaré un gráfico del S&P muy revelador.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A llas buenas tardes!
> 
> Ayer debimos haber caído, sin embargo parece que lo que ocurrió es que terminamos de hacer el fibo del rally navideño.
> 
> ...



Espero que si porque ayer "me puse la mini" (Kujire dixit) en el Eurostoxx y con la nevada que está cayendo no me quiero resfriar.


----------



## Mulder (10 Ene 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Lo prometido es deuda, aquí traigo el gráfico del S&P al que me refería ayer:







La salida se da justo cuando se inició el rally navideño y dura justo hasta la semana de reyes completando el 100% casi justo.

A esto hay que añadir que 1142.50 y 1144 son dos resistencias muy fuertes que costará mucho de pasar a la primera, además una buena parte de mis sistemas de timing daba el dia 8 como el de cambio de tendencia.

A pesar de ello creo que la semana será algo dificil para quien se ponga corto porque tenemos mucha inercia alcista y creo que eso va a costar de combatir, sin embargo el resultado final debería ser una bajada más o menos amplia.

En la bolsa española podríamos unir un hecho fundamental muy dañino para las blue chips en general:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/141846-chavez-devalua-un-50-el-bolivar.html

Que unido a lo que está sucediendo estos dias en Argentina podría ser demoledor.

Esto es todo de momento.


----------



## Claca (10 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes de un domingo asquerosamente frío, quejica que es uno...

¿Hasta dónde ves la corrección? ¿1120?

El ibex tiene por delante muchos escollos, yo también veo caídas. No creo que, por el momento, pase de 12.300.

Por cierto, al final cerré cortos en el mejor momento de la sesión, casi. Los cabrones subieron hasta prácticamente cerrar en verde.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

Claca... te entiendo, a mi me va el calor... esto del frío como que no va conmigo.

Bueno, me he quedado a cuadros. Ya comienzan esta semana los resultados trimestrales, osea que movimientos mil, arriba y abajo.

Que corto se me han echo estos tres meses O__O!!

El Lunes comenzamos con Alcoa se espera un beneficio de 0.06$.
El Jueves, Intel... Viernes JPM, jur jur.

Briefing.com: Earnings Calendar

Aria: 11 de Febrero :rolleye:

Un saludo


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Ene 2010)

Os dejo el resto de la agenda para la semana que viene:

*Comienza la temporada de resultados a ambos lados del Atlántico*
Semana marcada por el inicio de la temporada de resultados en Estados Unidos y España de la mano de Alcoa el lunes 11 y de Banesto el jueves 14, respectivamente.

Además, el BCE anunciará su decisión sobre los tipos de interés el jueves. Igualmente, se conocerán los datos de IPC de diciembre y las balanzas comerciales del mes de noviembre de los principales mercados occidentales, destacando los de Estados Unidos y los de Alemania y España. 

En el ámbito empresarial, en Estados Unidos, además de Alcoa, otras empresas presentarán resultados, como KB Home, Intel o JP Morgan.

En España, FCC, Técnicas Reunidas y ACS premiarán a sus accionistas con dividendos.

A continuación les detallamos las principales citas de la próxima semana:

LUNES

Francia : Producción industrial de noviembre. Producción manufacturera de noviembre (ambas a las 08:45 horas).

En el ámbito empresarial, Alcoa (después del cierre de Wall Street) dará el pistoletazo de salida a la temporada de resultados.

MARTES

Reino Unido: Balanza comercial total de noviembre (10:30 horas).

Estados Unidos: Balanza comercial de noviembre (14:30 horas). Propensión al consumo de enero (23:00 horas).

Japón: Balanza total cuenta corriente de noviembre (00:50 horas).

En el ámbito empresarial, FCC, Técnicas Reunidas y ACS repartirán un dividendo de 0,7150, 0,660 y 0,900 euros por título respectivamente. En Estados Unidos, KB Home publica resultados del cuarto trimestre antes de que abran los mercados. Linear Technology publica resultados del segundo trimestre. Supervalu Inc. Publica resultados del tercer trimestre.

MIÉRCOLES

Francia: IPC de diciembre. Balanza por cuenta corriente de noviembre (ambas a las 08:45 horas).

Zona Euro: Producción industrial de noviembre (11:00 horas).

Reino Unido: Producción industrial de noviembre. Producción manufacturera de noviembre (ambas a las 10:30 horas).

Estados Unidos: Solicitudes de hipoteca MBA (13:00 horas). Inventarios de crudo (16:30 horas). Libro Beige de la Fed (20:00 horas).

JUEVES

España: IPC de diciembre. IPC armorizado UE de diciembre (ambas a las 09:00 horas). 

Alemania: IPC de diciembre (08:00 horas). 

Zona Euro: Decisión del BCE sobre los tipos de interés de enero (13:45 horas).

Estados Unidos: Índice de precios a la importación de diciembre. Ventas al por menor de diciembre (14:30 horas). Peticiones iniciales de subsidio al desempleo (todo a las 14:30 horas). Inventarios empresariales de noviembre (16:00 horas).

En el ámbito empresarial, Banesto inaugura la temporada de resultados en España. Intel presenta resultados anuales después del cierre de mercados.

VIERNES

España: Índice de precios de casas del cuarto trimestre (a lo largo del día). Transacciones de viviendas de noviembre (09:00 horas).

Zona Euro: IPC de diciembre. Balanza comercial de noviembre(ambas a las 11:00 horas).

Estados Unidos: IPC de diciembre. IPC subyacente de diciembre (ambos a las 14:30 horas). Encuesta manufacturera de NY de enero (14:30 horas). Producción industrial de diciembre. Utilización de capacidad (ambas a las 15:15 horas). Confianza de la Universidad de Michigan de enero (16:00 horas).

En el ámbito empresarial, JPMorgan presenta resultados anuales antes del toque de campana en Wall Street.


----------



## Burney (10 Ene 2010)

Buenas a todos

Atención a los nasdaq hunters

os traigo un valor interesante para intentar probar largos en la zona del 0,30 o si supera la directriz bajista que hay en 0.50

eso si, tened en cuenta que mueve muy poco volumen, parece un valor para olvidar en ellos 500 o 600 euros en la zona del 0,30 y, si la cosa _tira_, se puede hasta triplicar (de hecho lo normal es que tarde o temprano rebote hasta el 1,13)


----------



## Burney (10 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En la bolsa española podríamos unir un hecho fundamental muy dañino para las blue chips en general:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/141846-chavez-devalua-un-50-el-bolivar.html
> 
> ...




Gracias Mulder. 

Sobre qué hará el mercado, ya no sé qué decir. Y si además tenemos en cuenta que se acerca la temporada de resultados... :

PD: Viendo el gráfico del SAN... yo diría que al mercado le puede quedar un pico al alza y luego corregir. En el caso del SAN se podría ir al 12,20 y luego corregir hasta buscar apoyo en la directriz alcista que está ahora en 11,40.


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2010)

A los buenos días!

Hoy el S&P ha alcanzado un máximo en 1147 y ahora sigue por encima de 1145, el oro, el petroleo y el eurodólar subiendo muy fuerte, el Stoxx haciendo nuevos máximos anuales.

En fin, si no bajamos hoy tras hacer estos máximos reconoceré que esta vez me he equivocado, alguna vez tenía que salirme mal la jugada. Aunque lo que yo digo por aquí es simplemente lo que mis análisis me muestran, no me guío por mis wishful thinkings particulares.

Y esta vez mis análisis podrían haber fallado, aunque estoy bastante contento con los resultados. Seguiré analizando de la misma forma y me fijaré en que ha podido fallarme esta vez.


----------



## pyn (11 Ene 2010)

Buenos días,
yo estoy en la línea de Mulder, creo que llevamos unas navidades de excesos considerables y que el mercado (leones) están buscando una excusa para empezar a repartir papeles, esta parece una semana idonea, con resultados de muchas empresas importantes y algún dato macro. Si no bajamos esta semana me trastocaría mucho los planes.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Ene 2010)

Mulder,

En la vida no siempre 1+1 son 2. Mira el tema de los pisos desde que se sabía que tenía que explotar hasta que lo ha hecho y como lo está haciendo va un rato.
Personalmente agradezco muchísimo tus análisis y espero seguir disfrutando de ellos.

Leí este finde que hay mucha gacela que está volviendo a bolsa a la vista de como está subiendo. Tal vez los pescadores dejen entrar más peces antes de recoger la red.


----------



## Catacrack (11 Ene 2010)

Menos mal que telefonica no acompaña la subida.


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mulder,
> 
> En la vida no siempre 1+1 son 2. Mira el tema de los pisos desde que se sabía que tenía que explotar hasta que lo ha hecho y como lo está haciendo va un rato.
> Personalmente agradezco muchísimo tus análisis y espero seguir disfrutando de ellos.
> ...



Bueno, lo dejo todo a como lo haga el mercado hoy, esta superación de resistencias importantes con un gap de apertura y el hecho de que hoy se empiecen a dar datos de empresas representa un buen escenario para que empecemos a bajar a lo largo del día.

El viernes pasado predije que la rección al dato de empleo sería bajista y acerté, al final el dato sorprendió a todo el mundo que lo esperaba bueno y salió malo pero parece que la inercia alcista que tenemos puede más que la realidad intradiaria. Incluso dije que me mantendría en liquidez el viernes esperando acontecimientos y al final no cumplí con eso.

Este es el margen que me doy, tengo un corto abierto y lo seguiré aguantando, si el mercado acaba subiendo hoy me lo quitaré de encima con pérdidas y esperaré acontecimientos.

edito: y en mi sistema 1+1 si es igual a 2


----------



## until (11 Ene 2010)

Buenos Dias!

Telefónica podría dejar de ingresar unos 700 millones por la política de Chávez

Un saludo!

Añado: Chávez saca militares a la calle a controlar precios


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ene 2010)

Corto y con pérdidas latentes de 1%


----------



## pyn (11 Ene 2010)

¿No se supone que la medida de Chavez tendría que afectar a más empresas? SAN, Repsol, etc... ¿por qué sólo baja TEF?


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿No se supone que la medida de Chavez tendría que afectar a más empresas? SAN, Repsol, etc... ¿por qué sólo baja TEF?



Tito Botín es más listo y ya se largó de allí hace unos meses


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿No se supone que la medida de Chavez tendría que afectar a más empresas? SAN, Repsol, etc... ¿por qué sólo baja TEF?



De hecho Repsol y SAN suben con fuerza....

Porque la bolsa rara vez tiene sentido. Sigue sus normas, poco más.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Ene 2010)

Botín fue listo y le vendió el banco a Chávez hace unos meses. Respecto a Repsol desconozco que negocios tiene en Venezuela, si he oído que han puesto dos tipos de cambio: uno para las importaciones y otro más beneficioso para las exportaciones de crudo.


----------



## Catacrack (11 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tito Botín es más listo y ya se largó de allí hace unos meses



Se largo o lo echaron ? ienso:


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Se largo o lo echaron ? ienso:



Puede que se largara pero haciendo ver como que lo echaban para que los accionistas no vendieran fuertemente 

Con el megalómano mono venezolano sería muy sencillo hacer esta maniobra

En fin, que cada uno piense lo que quiera.


----------



## carvil (11 Ene 2010)

Buenos dias 


¿Alguien sabe por qué Kujire no actualiza su blog?


Loc@s por el nasdaq



Salu2


----------



## until (11 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe por qué Kujire no actualiza su blog?
> ...



Dijo que tenia trabajo acumulado y que actualizaria lo que pudiera


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ene 2010)

¿Lo de REP +1.6% tiene algún fundamento o es el chiringibex haciendo de las suyas?


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Ene 2010)

¿Ha habido alguna filtración sobre el resultado que presentará Banesto el jueves? Está cayendo casi un 2%.


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2010)

Buenos días.

El € nos acompaña para comenzar la semana de compras en NASDAQ... AGEN ha seguido en buena sintonia en el AH.

CRXX, apunto de cambiar la tendencia... y DRYSHIP... a lo suyo.. rebote desde los 5.8xUSD


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2010)

Wataru... el equipo de AUDIO de nochevieja,,, era increíble... 2400W... ACTIVO, a lo mejor me compro uno para tenerlo en casa.

Ayer se lo llevaron...

HK Audio - ACTOR DX System : Altavoces


----------



## until (11 Ene 2010)

Lo mejores altavoces para una casa

B&W Nautilus


----------



## aksarben (11 Ene 2010)

until dijo:


> Lo mejores altavoces para una casa
> 
> B&W Nautilus



No sé cómo sonarán, pero feos son un rato ::


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2010)

Depende del uso, para fiestas y chun-chun-chun... los HK AUDIO -ALEMANES- PA ACTIVOS con subwoofers... son lo mejor... la people... BUSCA que le remuevan las "tripas" XDDDDDDDDDD

Para HOME CINEMA, tengo martin logan


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2010)

Luego están las copias de los HK AUDIO, a mitad de precio... pero donde esten los originales...

DAP Audio - SoundMate Active 3 MK-II : Altavoces

Casualmente, en España cuestan casí lo mismo que las ALEMANAS... y en ALEMANIA, 2700,00€ XDD

http://jaikide.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/2519


----------



## aksarben (11 Ene 2010)

El VIX en niveles de Octubre de 2008...


----------



## fmc (11 Ene 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> El VIX en niveles de Octubre de 2008...



¿El VIX no estuvo entre 40 y 80 en octubre de 2008? ienso:


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2010)

Mucha seguridad en los mercados, el juego de los cortos está calentando ....


----------



## aksarben (11 Ene 2010)

fmc dijo:


> ¿El VIX no estuvo entre 40 y 80 en octubre de 2008? ienso:



Vale, estoy ciego, estaba mirando Agosto. De hecho, sería mejor decir Mayo.


----------



## tonuel (11 Ene 2010)

until dijo:


> Lo mejores altavoces para una casa
> 
> B&W Nautilus






Saludos


----------



## Catacrack (11 Ene 2010)

tonuel me gustaria verte mas por el hilo que voy corto y ya sabemos que solo apareces para certificar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> tonuel me gustaria verte mas por el hilo que voy corto y ya sabemos que solo apareces para certificar.



Deja al chaval que está estudiando mucho para tener buena nota en la selectividad


----------



## Catacrack (11 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Deja al chaval que está estudiando mucho para tener buena nota en la selectividad



Pero que edad tiene ? :ouch:

Sabia que la edad del foro era baja pero no que aun hubiera algun virgen 

EDITO: Creo que el viernes recomendastes comprar CT, pille unas cuantas a 1.68$


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pero que edad tiene ? :ouch:
> 
> Sabia que la edad del foro era baja pero no que aun hubiera algun virgen



Desde que el padre le pilló tocándose con gráficos de bajadas del 25% le tienen limitado el internet


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

DP!, 5500 eurazos para que los bichos escuchen música... pfff jaja.

Eso si, sonar han de sonar bien, eso seguro... jurrr.

Conference Calls Today: 3-4:45 P.M. EST - Finance Industry Today - News Media Monitoring

Dicen que tenemos exposición hoy... creía que era el miércoles 13.

Las que me están defraudando son las hytm, pensaba que hoy sería un buen día `__´!.

Un saludo

Edito:

DP! ¿Tú puedes votar en lo de la ampli? ¿y yo...?


----------



## tonuel (11 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> tonuel me gustaria verte mas por el hilo que voy corto y ya sabemos que solo apareces para certificar.



Ahora mismo tengo los ahorros en un fondo de schroders... 

http://www.schroders.com/staticfile...h/SISF-EURO-Corporate-Bond-B-Acc-FMR-ESES.pdf

Le aconsejo que saque su dinero de España en breve... aunque no está de más que se deje un remanente para los cortos... 8:


pero... 


todavia no... :no:







LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Deja al chaval que está estudiando mucho para tener buena nota en la selectividad



:no:


Lo que pasa es que últimamente divido mi tiempo estudiando en otro foro (creo que blackholesun también pulula por allí...):


Foro


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^__^!
> 
> DP!, 5500 eurazos para que los bichos escuchen música... pfff jaja.
> 
> ...



Tranqui Wataru, deben irse primero a 0,48 y ahí harán un spike para acojonar al pesonal y luego catapum.


----------



## tonuel (11 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pero que edad tiene ? :ouch:




29 primaveras para su información...


abuelete... 




Por cierto...

suerte con los cortos...








Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tranqui Wataru, deben irse primero a 0,48 y ahí harán un spike para acojonar al pesonal y luego catapum.



Luca, el 0.4X me da pavor volver a verlo... y mucho me temo que... pffff.

Cruzaremos los dedos para que no apuren tanto. Que ya se han lucido en el pasado reciente.

Tonuel ¿29...? yo te hacía cuarentón... pfff pipiolo... jajaja

¿De qué están hablando en el foro de yahoo de 125 millones a 2.45$? No me entero...


----------



## Catacrack (11 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> 29 primaveras para su información...
> abuelete...
> Por cierto...
> suerte con los cortos...
> ...



No me llames abuelo que me sacas 4 inviernos, eso si yo no soy tan _cool _solo juego a tenis y cuando el tiempo acompaña.

Ya te contare como van los cortos.


----------



## tonuel (11 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Desde que el padre le pilló tocándose con gráficos de bajadas del 25% le tienen limitado el internet






y el dinero para las chuches...


----------



## aksarben (11 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> 29 primaveras para su información...



:8: Yo tb le situaba en la cuarentena, y resulta que es de mi quinta...


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ene 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> :8: Yo tb le situaba en la cuarentena, y resulta que es de mi quinta...



Yo os saco un par de años, muy muy pronto 3. Si me prometéis regalos digo fecha jajaja.

DP! Nos falta comunicación... jaja ¿dónde te metes? Quiero info... jaja

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (11 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Tonuel ¿29...? yo te hacía cuarentón... pfff pipiolo... jajaja



Pues las veinteañeras me tiran 23... 




Catacrack dijo:


> No me llames abuelo que me sacas 4 inviernos, eso si yo no soy tan _cool _solo juego a tenis y cuando el tiempo acompaña.



Yo también jugaba a fútbol, tenis... pero me rompí el ligamento de la rodilla y pasé a practicar algo más tranquilo... 




Catacrack dijo:


> Ya te contare como van los cortos.




OK, pronto nos darán grandes alegrias... 



Saludos


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pero que edad tiene ? :ouch:
> 
> Sabia que la edad del foro era baja pero no que aun hubiera algun virgen




La gente que hace a día de hoy el selectivo, ha follado no menos de 973.562.943.128 veces.

I am ghkghk and I approve this message.


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2010)

Wataru,,, no lo he visto, voy a lookear el foro de yahoo....

Los HK AUDIO ACTOR DX... me los voy a comprar.... me han hecho una propuesta en 2.500,00€ tienen un par de sets, casí a estrenar.... ahora hay pocos bolos... y necesitan cash...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ene 2010)

Es normal, el perfil del foro suele ser de 25 a 35.


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2010)

Hablan de que van a colocar 125Millones USD... en acciones... vamos a investigar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru,,, no lo he visto, voy a lookear el foro de yahoo....
> 
> Los HK AUDIO ACTOR DX... me los voy a comprar.... me han hecho una propuesta en 2.500,00€ tienen un par de sets, casí a estrenar.... ahora hay pocos bolos... y necesitan cash...



Yo soy más de subcontratar el tema, con 2500€ hay para unos cuantos pases vips en discotecas... y ya tienen los altavoces lucecitas y demás...


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Hablan de que van a colocar 125Millones USD... en acciones... vamos a investigar.



Ya he visto el Sec-file, pero no veo precio de emisión, dicen que al cierre del viernes el precio era 2.45 pero no que ese sea el precio de nueva emisión.

Ojo que como no pongan precio nos la meten doblada.


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2010)

Wataru, si que podemos votar, pero el plazo para ejercer el derecho a voto ha finalizado... de todos modos... van a decir que SI... lo tienen controlado.

Yo votaria SI, es lo que hay. XD


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2010)

Será en 2.40USD aprox ... esa venta que vimos hace unas semanas... era muy sospechosa... además confirmaría la subida de estos días, super manipulada.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Será en 2.40USD aprox ... esa venta que vimos hace unas semanas... era muy sospechosa... además confirmaría la subida de estos días, super manipulada.



We are authorized to issue 10,000,000 shares of preferred stock, par value $0.01 per share, of which 500,000 shares have been designated Series A Preferred Stock. As of December 31, 2009, no shares of our preferred stock were outstanding. The following summary of certain provisions of our preferred stock does not purport to be complete. You should refer to our certificate of incorporation, as amended, and our restated bylaws, both of which are included as exhibits to the registration statement of which this prospectus is a part. The summary below is also qualified by provisions of applicable law.

Es un tocho que te cagas...

Vamos a seguir leyendo pero pfff


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2010)

Dejadme soñar...

Energy XXI (Bermuda) Limited - Google Finance
Pre-market: 3.50 +0.87 (*33.08%*)


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ene 2010)

Jurrr 10 mil accs. a 2.40 en el Pre. ¡Qué nos la meten dobladaaa!

:´(


----------



## sapito (11 Ene 2010)

> Mientras, en la bolsa española, aparece nuevos nubarrones que la hacen volver a estar peor que las demás de Europa, la crisis política en Argentina y la inestabilidad en Venezuela. Vean este cálculo que hacen los expertos de lo que afecta Venezuela en el ebitda de varias compañías españolas:
> 
> TEF 4.5% de ebitda
> REP around 1.5% de ebitda
> ...



De Cárpatos, parece que BBVA y SOL son los más puteados por la devaluación.


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2010)

Raro... raro... raro... esto mismo ocurrió en ANPI y muchos se acojonaron... pero de momento no han sacado ninguna acción a la venta... buenooooo para ser sincero... ANPI cotizaba en los 1.8x y ahora ha vuelto a los 1.3x ... pero para nada comparable...

Wataru... lo mismo nos la han jugado con la subida para soltar... nda... estoy confundido... XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Raro... raro... raro... esto mismo ocurrió en ANPI y muchos se acojonaron... pero de momento no han sacado ninguna acción a la venta... buenooooo para ser sincero... ANPI cotizaba en los 1.8x y ahora ha vuelto a los 1.3x ... pero para nada comparable...
> 
> Wataru... lo mismo nos la han jugado con la subida para soltar... nda... estoy confundido... XDDDDDDDDDDD



Jur...

Me extraña el bajo volumen del Pre... la noticia es que diluyen la empresa un 50% y ¿solo hay negociadas 23 mil accs.?.

¿No suena a cagada de gacelas?.

Pfff de todas formas odio a ese Harvey... que manera de putear al pequeño accionista.


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Ahora resulta que escribo en un hilo de imberbes 

Yo sigo apostando hoy por caidas, el Stoxx lleva toda la mañana arañando los mínimos del día y cada vez veo más rojillo el Ibex, sin embargo ahora no estoy muy convencido de lo que digo, el límite en el S&P debería estar en el 1150 (el máximo del día es 1148 ahora) así que tal vez empecemos subiendo fuerte para darnos la vuelta con fuerza también.

El Stoxx no debería pasar de 3056, pero esa cota aun queda lejos.

Ahora veremos que ocurre porque en este momento ya no estoy tan seguro de las cosas como lo estaba hasta ahora.

edito: cuidado con el petroleo que empieza a desplomarse.


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2010)

Que +nos dá... si hace poco estabamos en los 2.00USD finales de diciembre... solo hay rumores... esta semana, vamos a tener gratas sorpresas!


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2010)

Pues va a ser que no va a ser un sueño...

Energy XXI (Bermuda) Limited - Google Finance

3.42 +0.79 (30.04%)


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2010)

EpiCept Corporation - Google Finance

DEAL MADE!!!


----------



## Claca (11 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes

Como aguanta el maldito ibex, a ver si pierde los 150 con claridad. Este recorte es de pobres, queremos algo de guano:


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Como aguanta el maldito ibex, a ver si pierde los 150 con claridad. Este recorte es de pobres, queremos algo de guano:



Cuando Telefónica, diga que no le afecta Venezuela en su cuenta de resultados, porque tenga echo un seguro de cambio o vete a saber que... 

El Ibex pegará un pepinazo.

¿Esto es antiguo DP?

"Each right entitles the registered holder to purchase from us one one-thousandth of a share of our Series A Preferred Stock at a price of $65.00 per one one-thousandth of a share of Series A Preferred Stock, subject to adjustment."


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2010)

Pues parece un pufo... para la compañia..


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Pues parece un pufo... para la compañia..



Ni idea... de ahí apenas he entendido algo. Lo de los 65$ y poco más


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2010)

Falsa alarma creada por las gacelas, en ANPI ... pasó lo mismo... en el PM.


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Cuando Telefónica, diga que no le afecta Venezuela en su cuenta de resultados, porque tenga echo un seguro de cambio o vete a saber que...
> 
> El Ibex pegará un pepinazo.
> 
> ...



¿un seguro de cambio para 2000 mill. de euros?

Me parece una soberana animalada.


----------



## Hagen (11 Ene 2010)

juer como estan tirando los HF a OHL....


----------



## Claca (11 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Cuando Telefónica, diga que no le afecta Venezuela en su cuenta de resultados, porque tenga echo un seguro de cambio o vete a saber que...
> 
> El Ibex pegará un pepinazo.
> 
> ...



Ya. Es curioso lo de la bolsa. Siempre he trasladado esta situación a la siguiente escena matrimonial:

mujer "Cariño, tenemos que hablar"

hombre "Claro, amor, dime"

mujer "Mira, es complicado decirlo, pero.... te he estado engañando, con dos negros senegaleses, además"

hombre: "¿Vamos a cenar está noche? Te invito a tu restaurante preferido"

mujer: "Pe-pero ¿no te enfadas?"

hombre: "No. Estaba todo descontado"



PD: Por supuesto la mujer no es extranjera, que Tico no se enfade ::

PD2: Esto ya pinta mejor ;-)


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Ahora resulta que escribo en un hilo de imberbes



Ya te digo...
Y yo que pensaba que estaba en un serio hilo sobre economía, bolsa e inversiones, y me encuentro con unos post-adolescentes jugando a la play.
Me siento mayor.


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2010)

Pues ya hemos cerrado los gaps de apertura en Stoxx y S&P, a partir de ahora lo que pase será tendencia pura y dura.

edito: han tardado en darse el morrazo los muy HdP


----------



## Hagen (11 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ya hemos cerrado los gaps de apertura en Stoxx y S&P, a partir de ahora lo que pase será tendencia pura y dura.
> 
> edito: han tardado en darse el morrazo los muy HdP



La tendencia es alcista, nos falta saber el techo.

Para ponerse largo me dan señales Enagas y REE, pero tengo que confirmarlo esta tarde.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ene 2010)

Mulder, era un ejemplo 8: .Ya veremos por donde escapan...

Peca... se que a una mujer y tal... jaja ¿treintena y lo dejamos ahí? o ...

Un saludo

Luca, ya estamos en tu 0.48 Buuahhh


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Como aguanta el maldito ibex, a ver si pierde los 150 con claridad. Este recorte es de pobres, queremos algo de guano:



hasta octubre-noviembre yo creo que no va a haber guanazo como le gusta a tonuel, que nos vayamos a los 9000 o los 7500

otra cosa es que pegue algunos avisos previos


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> hasta octubre-noviembre yo creo que no va a haber guanazo como le gusta a tonuel, que nos vayamos a los 9000 o los 7500
> 
> otra cosa es que pegue algunos avisos previos



¿en que te basas?

Yo lo tengo previsto como muy tarde para julio, pero creo que en abril-mayo ya nos van a dar el primer aviso serio.


----------



## Claca (11 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> hasta octubre-noviembre yo creo que no va a haber guanazo como le gusta a tonuel, que nos vayamos a los 9000 o los 7500
> 
> otra cosa es que pegue algunos avisos previos



Ya he aceptado que el guano, el guanazo vamos, puede tardar un poquito más en hacer acto de presencia. ¿Octubre - noviembre? ¡No Way! 

A ver, no hay que descartar ningún escenario, pero me parecería muy bestia que aguantaran tanto, aunque si no se sube demasiado, podría ser... En fin, si algo he aprendido durante el 2009 es que lo mejor es centrarse en lo que tienes a días vista, así que mejor intentar aprovechar este recorte + los picos alcistas que decía Mulder y dejar el futuro para los pepones que llevan palmando desde los 16.000 

12.094,00 -69,00 -0,5673% lo aguantan donde el otro día se hizo suelo intradiario, aprox.


----------



## Catacrack (11 Ene 2010)

Cambio de tercio! Ahora tenemos que salir volando que he cambiado cortos por largos y me gustaria cambiarme el coche con el dinero de los demas.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Peca... se que a una mujer y tal... jaja ¿treintena y lo dejamos ahí? o ...



33 (34 cumplo este año)


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Cambio de tercio! Ahora tenemos que salir volando que he cambiado cortos por largos y me gustaria cambiarme el coche con el dinero de los demas.



Dios, aquí hay que estar al tanto... yo también he cerrado cortos, he abierto largos, aquí no hay tendencia ni nada...


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2010)

AGEN... el software se ha vuelto loco... +5%......... hace unos minutos . -1,xx% ... ahora en verde...


----------



## Hagen (11 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> hasta octubre-noviembre yo creo que no va a haber guanazo como le gusta a tonuel, que nos vayamos a los 9000 o los 7500
> 
> otra cosa es que pegue algunos avisos previos



Yo creo que cuando veamos algo de mejora en el paro de USA, es cuando nos vamos al guanazo. Empezaran a quitar estimulos y al guano


----------



## Catacrack (11 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Dios, aquí hay que estar al tanto... yo también he cerrado cortos, he abierto largos, aquí no hay tendencia ni nada...



Este mes vas a sobrepasar el 30% de rentabilidad de Diciembre asi que postea tus entradas y salidas


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿en que te basas?
> 
> Yo lo tengo previsto como muy tarde para julio, pero creo que en abril-mayo ya nos van a dar el primer aviso serio.



de todo un poco: volúmenes, análisis de algunas acciones, velocidad de los indices,..

me guardo el post para llevarme mi posible owned para esa fecha


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Este mes vas a sobrepasar el 30% de rentabilidad de Diciembre asi que postea tus entradas y salidas



A sus órdenes. :rolleye:
Entrada en Eurostoxx a 3013.
Entradas Ibex (mini) 12085 y 12100.

No pongo stops de momento, cuando lo vea chungo cierro y a otra cosa, mariposa.
Yo también quiero comprarme un coche para jubilar a mi viejo Fiat Punto.


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2010)

El calentón preorquestado... solo hay que saber salirse a tiempo....

Business & Financial News, Breaking US & International News | Reuters.com


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> de todo un poco: volúmenes, análisis de algunas acciones, velocidad de los indices,..
> 
> me guardo el post para llevarme mi posible owned para esa fecha



Según el gráfico de Teun Draaisma en mayo nos vamos al guano, según mi estadística de años toca en julio (ya la puse aquí hace un tiempo), SNB también da sus tiros hacia mayo:

CIRCULO ATENEA: ? (Artículo Premiado - Abr '04) El Gran Crash, 2011

Además se dice que Trichet retirará los estímulos en julio. También algunos análisis de timing en gráfico mensual me dan mayo como una fecha de cambio de tendencia, son demasiadas coincidencias sobre la mitad de año como para que no acertar.


----------



## tonuel (11 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya te digo...
> Y yo que pensaba que estaba en un serio hilo sobre economía, bolsa e inversiones, y me encuentro con unos post-adolescentes jugando a la play.
> Me siento mayor.




Yo no tengo play... 




por si te sirve de consuelo...


----------



## Catacrack (11 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A sus órdenes. :rolleye:
> Entrada en Eurostoxx a 3013.
> Entradas Ibex (mini) 12085 y 12100.
> 
> ...




Siempre ajustas las entradas en el pico de bajada. Yo abri en 12126, 12105 y 12092. Pero como lo miro como operacion unica porque los suelo soltar de golpe me queda en 12108, a ver si mañana llegamos a 12200.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Siempre ajustas las entradas en el pico de bajada. Yo abri en 12126, 12105 y 12092. Pero como lo miro como operacion unica porque los suelo soltar de golpe me queda en 12108, a ver si mañana llegamos a 12200.



Mmmhhh, no, más bien en el pico de subida. Es decir, espero a que toquen suelo, y cuando empieza a remontar, entro. He dejado liquidez para entrar más arriba si veo que sigue subiendo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ene 2010)

De momento hytm cumple el guion wata a ver como cierra hoy pero agarrate las calandras porque es un bumpy trail....


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2010)

El ibex en rojillo, ha costado y es por poco a falta de ver el final de sesión, pero al final parece que se ha cumplido la predicción. Mañana o esta noche veremos que resultados da Alcoa.

Se especula en principio con que serán buenos, pero lo mismo decían del dato de paro del viernes.


----------



## Catacrack (11 Ene 2010)

Mulder tambien dijistes que habria fuertes spikes durante la semana donde se podria ganar dinero y se les pondria como corbata a los que fueran cortos.

Espero que tu prediccion sea certera


----------



## tonuel (11 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Mulder tambien dijistes que habria fuertes spikes durante la semana donde se podria ganar dinero y se les pondria como corbata a los que fueran cortos.
> 
> Espero que tu prediccion sea certera




Cuando salga el dato a ti si que se te van a poner de corbata... 


hereje...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Ene 2010)

Yo hoy me puse corto en SAN en 12,10 y Mapfre en 3,07

Os van a poner finos a los largos,viva chavez jajajajajajujajajaja


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Mulder tambien dijistes que habria fuertes spikes durante la semana donde se podria ganar dinero y se les pondria como corbata a los que fueran cortos.
> 
> Espero que tu prediccion sea certera



Si, sigo pensando que a los cortos nos hará falta paciencia y los largos tendrán que aprovechar la ocasión, hoy por ejemplo hemos abierto con un gap tremendo, habrá que ver que ocurre de aquí al final de la sesión de los gringos.

De todas formas esa predicción de spikes alcistas rápidos y fuertes es menos precisa que la que estoy usando con el timing, es una conclusión basada en que hay mucha inercia alcista pero también en que el entorno general ya es bajista para esta semana hasta el viernes.

Es de suponer que estos spikes alcistas fuertes y rápidos acabarán teniendo menos fuerza a medida que vaya pasando la semana y dejemos de hacer nuevos máximos anuales.


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo hoy me puse corto en SAN en 12,10 y Mapfre en 3,07
> 
> Os van a poner finos a los largos,viva chavez jajajajajajujajajaja



Oh, shit!


----------



## Catacrack (11 Ene 2010)

Mulder un indicador bastante fiable de que vamos a subir puede ser que HL se ha puesto corto...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Mulder un indicador bastante fiable de que vamos a subir puede ser que HL se ha puesto corto...



Las entradas que tengo estan de puta madre,de momento yo gano y tu palmas :Baile:


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2010)

FDA approval dates

ctic - feb 10 
ddss feb 10th 

BSDM Dec 2009 
CXM review date September 30th 2009 (delay) 
GTF FDA clearance December 2009 
NURO waiting for two FDA clearance. 
APPA 
LLBO - Jan 2010 
BIEL Feb 2010 
APPY Dec 2009 
VITA: DEC 
EPCT filed NDA in August 2009 
ATEC 510(K) clearance Jan 2010 
NPHC expected FDA annoucement in October 2009. 
PREMF Pending FDA approval status (can be a big gainer ??) 
FCSC Jan 4th 
UIU waiting for FDA approval of Astrazeal silver. 
ELN PDUFA date October 22nd 2009 Fampridine 
GTXI PDUFA review date October 30th 2009 
NRIFF PDUFA review date November 4th 2009 
NGSX PDUFA review date November 16th 2009 Quenteza 
CRXX Feb 22nd 
MNKD PDUFA date January 1st 2010


----------



## carvil (11 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes 


Ya he elegido modelo para el 2010










Salu2


----------



## ddddd (11 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes.

GTXI tocando los 3,57, ¿hasta dónde veis la bajada?

Yo no creo que baje mucho más, como mayor catástrofe tal vez llegue al entorno de los 3,20, pero tengo dudas sobre ello.

Acción interesante para entrar a largo ya o dentro de muy poco tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2010)

MannKind Corporation - Google Finance 

Buen intradia


----------



## Claca (11 Ene 2010)

*El Ibex 35 cierra con una caída del 0,73%, hasta 12.074 puntos*

Mis niveles a vigilar, por arriba y por abajo:


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2010)

GTXi... puede ser dinero muerto por mucho tiempo... DEBE de haber noticias de la cita con la FDA, una semana de estas... es arriesgada... pero ahí está el MONEY!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Ene 2010)

Llegan los HF a por lo suyo....voy a enviarle un mail a Mr Falcone que empiezan las rebajas....

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ene 2010)

Alguien sabe cual es el significado de las siglas ADR en la cotización de algunos valores.?


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Llegan los HF a por lo suyo....voy a enviarle un mail a Mr Falcone que empiezan las rebajas....
> 
> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets



Lo que tu quieras... pero el SAN está cada vez más cerca de los 13...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ene 2010)

Santander es el único valor, que jamás compraría. Es decir, será todo el mejor banco que quieran, como obama es el premio nobel de la paz, pero nunca, jamás en la historía hubo una acción más FIAT que esa.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Lo que tu quieras... pero el SAN está cada vez más cerca de los 13...



Ya sabes,compra acciones del San si tan segura estas que van a llegar a 13 inocho:


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ene 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Santander es el único valor, que jamás compraría. Es decir, será todo el mejor banco que quieran, como obama es el premio nobel de la paz, pero nunca, jamás en la historía hubo una acción más FIAT que esa.



No, si yo lo digo porque cuando el SAN llegue a 13, HL nos va a deleitar con una foto de su anatomía... desnudo integral...


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Lo que tu quieras... pero el SAN está cada vez más cerca de los 13...



Hannibal, ya queda menos:








Mixtables:

http://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:C
Que te caiga mal el tito, pasa... pero con más papel que esa... pocas


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido variable, a ratos positivo y a ratos negativo, pero el saldo del día ha sido negativo, aunque por poco.

Eso sí por la tarde hemos tenido muy poco movimiento, el grueso de las operaciones se han hecho durante la mañana, el saldo de todas las operaciones desde las 15:00 ha sido negativo también.

En fin, duda y poco movimiento esperando los resultados de Alcoa, pero escorándose ligeramente hacia los cortos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo hoy me puse corto en SAN en 12,10 y Mapfre en 3,07
> 
> Os van a poner finos a los largos,viva chavez jajajajajajujajajaja





No te rias tanto que ya estas a 90 centimos de la apuesta


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (11 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No te rias tanto que ya estas a 90 centimos de la apuesta



Como no llegue teneis que poner la foto vosotros,bueno que la ponga solo pecata que vosotros sois muy feos jajajajajaja

PD: Mandamela a mi por privado,que Luca y Wataru seguro que se tocan jajajajajaja


----------



## tonuel (11 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> 
> Ya he elegido modelo para el 2010




Pues a mi me parece de juguete... ::


----------



## tonuel (11 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Lo que tu quieras... pero el SAN está cada vez más cerca de los 13...








Edito:


Que alguien cambie la cara del jamelgo por la del botas... gracias...


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2010)

Tengo una orden en GTXi a 3.50USD desde hace 40 minutos... no me han entrado....


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tengo una orden en GTXi a 3.50USD desde hace 40 minutos... no me han entrado....



La nota de prensa que está circulando sobre la conferencia y tal, es errónea.

Es el día 13 tal y como figura en la web de Aria

28th Annual J.P. Morgan Healthcare Conference - Sign In

Con poner 4 garabatos ya te deja ver la agenda...

Que por cierto... a las 7:30AM y solo media hora de duración... pfff. yo mandaba un vídeo juass


----------



## carvil (11 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece de juguete... ::




El UCAS X-47B es el primer avión de combate no tripulado, para minimizar riesgos  y bastante superior a tu lento superbombardero del año pasado 8:


Salu2


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2010)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...65-antes-de-verano-llega-el-crack-2010-a.html


----------



## tonuel (11 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> El UCAS X-47B es el primer avión de combate no tripulado,* para minimizar riesgos * y bastante superior a tu lento superbombardero del año pasado 8:



Eres un nena...







A ver si me toses este año...










Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ene 2010)

Lloyds Banking Group PLC (ADR) - Google Finance


----------



## sapito (11 Ene 2010)

No sé si os van las "velas japonesas", pero el BBVA hoy ha hecho una envolvente bajista.

Ha abierto por encima del precio anterior y ha llegado hasta 13,27, siendo 13,28 el máximo a 52 semanas ( según yahoo,ahora en el prroreal no lo veo), y a partir de ahí se ha ido para abajo. 
Ha acabado cerrando por debajo del cierre de ayer, y el mínimo de hoy ha sido el mismo de ayer.

Lo estoy mirando para cortos... aunque el máximo de hoy ha sido superior al de ayer, lo mismo mañana ataca de nuevo el 13,28... 
opiniones, sugerencias?


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2010)

sapito dijo:


> No sé si os van las "velas japonesas", pero el BBVA hoy ha hecho una envolvente bajista.
> 
> Ha abierto por encima del precio anterior y ha llegado hasta 13,27, siendo 13,28 el máximo a 52 semanas ( según yahoo,ahora en el prroreal no lo veo), y a partir de ahí se ha ido para abajo.
> Ha acabado cerrando por debajo del cierre de ayer, y el mínimo de hoy ha sido el mismo de ayer.
> ...



Sí, es una envolvente y es muy probable que baje fuerte durante toda esta semana. Si hace una envolvente lo *lógico* es que el máximo de hoy haya sido superior al de la anterior sesión, en eso consiste una envolvente


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Ene 2010)

Buenas gente...! 



Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo hoy me puse corto en SAN en 12,10 y Mapfre en 3,07
> 
> Os van a poner finos a los largos,viva chavez jajajajajajujajajaja



Muy buena entrada hannibal, a ver si la puedes aguantar unos días, porque el SAN, atención... hoy se ha quedado a 23cts de su MÁXIMO HISTÓRICO! :8::: es más o menos como haber tocado los 15.xxx hoy...! inocho::56:

En fin, yo apostaría porque no llegará a los 13... pero no me uno a tu apuesta... 

Saludos...

PD: Post 6000! No me había dado cuenta...!


----------



## sapito (11 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si es una envolvente y es muy probable que baje fuerte durante toda esta semana. Si hace una envolvente lo *lógico* es que el máximo de hoy haya sido superior al de la anterior sesión, en eso consiste una envolvente



El primer "si" es un "si" o un "sí"?

Sobre lo de los máximos, no estoy muy ducho, pero según el link que he consultado para la ocasión, no hace falta que supere los máximo del día anterior, solo que envuelva el cuerpo de la vela, no las sombras ( hay un gráfico de ejemplo en el que de hecho, no lo supera; precisamente lo consultaba para saber si hace falta rebasar el mínimo para considerarlo envolvente, o basta con igualarlo).

Si considerais que está mal explicado, por favor decídmelo, que estas imprecisiones me matan 8:


----------



## carvil (11 Ene 2010)

sapito dijo:


> El primer "si" es un "si" o un "sí"?
> 
> Sobre lo de los máximos, no estoy muy ducho, pero según el link que he consultado para la ocasión, no hace falta que supere los máximo del día anterior, solo que envuelva el cuerpo de la vela, no las sombras ( hay un gráfico de ejemplo en el que de hecho, no lo supera; precisamente lo consultaba para saber si hace falta rebasar el mínimo para considerarlo envolvente, o basta con igualarlo).
> 
> Si considerais que está mal explicado, por favor decídmelo, que estas imprecisiones me matan 8:



Por que no esperas a mañana para confirmar la pauta?

Salu2


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2010)

sapito dijo:


> El primer "si" es un "si" o un "sí"?
> 
> Sobre lo de los máximos, no estoy muy ducho, pero según el link que he consultado para la ocasión, no hace falta que supere los máximo del día anterior, solo que envuelva el cuerpo de la vela, no las sombras ( hay un gráfico de ejemplo en el que de hecho, no lo supera; precisamente lo consultaba para saber si hace falta rebasar el mínimo para considerarlo envolvente, o basta con igualarlo).
> 
> Si considerais que está mal explicado, por favor decídmelo, que estas imprecisiones me matan 8:



He editado el post para que se vea más claro.

Lo cierto es que no es preciso que la envolvente cubra las sombras de las velas, pero si lo hace es bastante más efectiva, de todas formas la estadísticas me dicen que el BBVA va a bajar durante esta semana y además está la devaluación del bolívar que ha pillado de lleno a este banco, debe ser la empresa española más afectada por el pufo de Chavez porque además de beneficios devaluados los activos del banco también se devaluan, cosa que no ocurre con Sol Meliá o Telefónica que lo único que devaluan son beneficios ya hechos pero aun no expatriados.

En fin, todo depende de lo que ocurra esta noche con Alcoa, aunque yo creo que bajaremos y da igual lo que diga Alcoa.


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2010)

Luca, se han comido la posi de compra de 33.000accs a 0.77USD en CRXX... ha sido tocar los 0.76USD y rebotar en cuestión de dos minutos.

O me están colocando papel... o nos vamos al +1.00USD

Llevo 70.000accs.... CRXX... GTXi... no quieren venderme a 3.50USD .... y eso que tengo 10.000accs en compra. XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Ene 2010)

BBVA apuntado. ¿Cómo veis TEF para mañana, seguirá bajando?

Yo hoy me he enganchado con unos minis largos a 12150 que han tirado las plusvalías del viernes :abajo:


Tonuel, certifícame porque he pecado! :´(


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> BBVA apuntado. ¿Cómo veis TEF para mañana, seguirá bajando?
> 
> Yo hoy me he enganchado con unos minis largos a 12150 que han tirado las plusvalías del viernes :abajo:
> 
> ...



No estás solo. Catacrack y yo también estamos largos...
Y de momento en el Eurostoxx voy bien. Ya lo del IBEX será otro cantar.


----------



## tonuel (11 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> BBVA apuntado. ¿Cómo veis TEF para mañana, seguirá bajando?
> 
> Yo hoy me he enganchado con unos minis largos a 12150 que han tirado las plusvalías del viernes :abajo:
> 
> ...





pecata minuta dijo:


> No estás solo. *Catacrack* y yo también estamos largos...
> Y de momento en el Eurostoxx voy bien. Ya lo del IBEX será otro cantar.








Tomad... entreteneros un rato...


----------



## trafec (11 Ene 2010)

El hilo lleva 4672 páginas y aún no he entendido nada :´(

¿Creeis que estoy a tiempo en la próxima vida o hay que coger carrerilla en esta?


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ene 2010)

trafec dijo:


> El hilo lleva 4672 páginas y aún no he entendido nada :´(
> 
> ¿Creeis que estoy a tiempo en la próxima vida o hay que coger carrerilla en esta?



No son tantas hombre... lo menos hay 1500 que hablan de Aria... juuas y otras 1000 son marujeos... 

En 2 tardes te lo lees entero... jaja 

Un saludo y ánimos


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2010)

Wataru.... que bien huele la tinta de las nuevas acciones..... hummmmmmm........ hoy ha sido un día asustagacearianas.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru.... que bien huele la tinta de las nuevas acciones..... hummmmmmm........ hoy ha sido un día asustagacearianas.



El 2.40 es un nivel importante... han puesto la maquina a ese precio y que fiabilidad juas...

Yo me relajé con el comentario que hiciste de que hace nada estuvimos en los 2$... eso y el bajo nivel del Pre... pero leches, vaya susto...

Quiero ver ya los 3 dolares para estar más tranquilo... a ver si se animan .


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2010)

Vamos a darlo por hecho...

Otro buen día en AGEN...... CRXX... esta semana tiene que romper... intradía 0.82USD hoy max.

GTXi... la dejaré para otra ocasión... poco negociado... al cierre la han subido a 3.60USD con menos de 5000accs.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> No son tantas hombre... lo menos hay 1500 que hablan de Aria... juuas y otras 1000 son marujeos...
> 
> En 2 tardes te lo lees entero... jaja
> 
> Un saludo y ánimos



Lo malo es que para cuando acabe de leerlo, estará más liado que antes. No sabrá si ponerse corto o largo, si comprar ARIA o HYTM...


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2010)

Recomiendo esta para entrar a partir de mañana a última hora, sobre todo si acaba el dia subiendo:

Western Refining, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Lo malo es que para cuando acabe de leerlo, estará más liado que antes. No sabrá si ponerse corto o largo, si comprar ARIA o HYTM...



Yo creo que acabará poniéndose corto en SAN


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Recomiendo esta para entrar a partir de mañana a última hora, sobre todo si acaba el dia subiendo:
> 
> Western Refining, Inc. - Google Finance



La apunto para echarle un vistazo mañana.


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2010)

DP-TR ... seguirá bajando...


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2010)

*Amo el petróleo*

EXXI 3.68 +1.05 (*39.92%*)


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2010)

Wata... en tu prox viaje a Brasil... te llevas los altavoces para tu iPOD


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria.. ya mismo le sacas el 100% desde los 2.00USD de tu nivel de entrada... congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> *Amo el petróleo*
> 
> EXXI 3.68 +1.05 (*39.92%*)



¿que te hizo fijarte en ese valor? no lo estoy siguiendo pero parece llevar una buena temporada.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿que te hizo fijarte en ese valor? no lo estoy siguiendo pero parece llevar una buena temporada.



Tuvo unas fuga de volumen acompañado de una vela bien grande allá por agosto/septiembre. Entré algo tarde, por octubre, pero ha merecido la pena acompañando , claro está, con la subida del petróleo.


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2010)

Los resultados de Alcoa han sido malos:

Alcoa Earnings: Alcoa Earnings Miss Forecasts; Sales Edge Expectations - CNBC

Mañana guano...


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Ene 2010)

Y yo con estos pelos xDDDD


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Y yo con estos pelos xDDDD



Esto de quedarse comprado de un día para otro es una mierda.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Ene 2010)

Me da que Piqué se ha puesto corto en Vueling e Iberia ::

El presidente de Vueling reconoce pérdidas históricas en las compañías aéreas


----------



## carvil (11 Ene 2010)

Buenas noches 


Todavía no han salido los datos de AA ha rebotado en el soporte 16.22


Salu2


----------



## carvil (11 Ene 2010)

* NEW YORK, Jan 11 (Reuters) - Alcoa Inc <AA.N> posted a narrower fourth-quarter loss as aluminum prices inched up and the manufacturing industry showed signs of recovering.

The net loss of $277 million, or 28 cents per share, compared with a loss of $1.19 billion, or $1.49 per share, a year earlier. The operating loss was $266 million, or 27 cents per share. Revenue fell to $5.43 billion from $5.68 billion but was up 18 percent from the third quarter.[ID:nN11155201] *


De momento no se enguana tiene que perforar el soporte 16.22

Salu2


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> Todavía no han salido los datos de AA ha rebotado en el soporte 16.22



¿has leido el link que he puesto antes? Lo dice clarito, se esperaba un resultado entre 5 y 6cts. por acción y solo han dado 1cts.

Lo de los 5 cts. lo he visto en otra página.


----------



## Hagen (11 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> 
> Todavía no han salido los datos de AA ha rebotado en el soporte 16.22
> ...



StreetInsider.com - Alcoa (AA) Q4 Results Fail To Inspire Investors, Shares Fall


----------



## carvil (11 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿has leido el link que he puesto antes? Lo dice clarito, se esperaba un resultado entre 5 y 6cts. por acción y solo han dado 1cts.
> 
> Lo de los 5 cts. lo he visto en otra página.



No he podido leer tu link

A mi sólo me interesa como se comporta el valor ::

El E-Mini reabierto con ligera presión bajista.


Salu2


----------



## rosonero (11 Ene 2010)

En España ya se le está quitando hierro al asunto, mañana el Ibex pa'rriba 

Alcoa redujo sus pérdidas en el último trimestre de 2009, hasta los 277 millones - 11/01/10 - 1825082 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> No he podido leer tu link
> 
> A mi sólo me interesa como se comporta el valor ::
> 
> El E-Mini reabierto con ligera presión bajista.



Supongo que al e-mini lo ves solo en tus gráficos.


----------



## carvil (11 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Supongo que al e-mini lo ves solo en tus gráficos.




Normalmente si ¿por qué? :


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Normalmente si ¿por qué? :



Por saber si había alguna web que pusiera el precio en after-hours.


----------



## carvil (11 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Por saber si había alguna web que pusiera el precio en after-hours.




Si la hay o la había, pero tu no le puedes visualizar en tu plataforma? Si la necesitas arrebusco.


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Si la hay o la había, pero tu no le puedes visualizar en tu plataforma? Si la necesitas arrebusco.



En la mia hasta las 22:00 y de ahí nada hasta las 8 de la mañana, tengo una web para ver el Eurusd pero no para el S&P. Si te tropiezas con la página esa me das un toque por aquí 

La del broker ese tan famoso del mercado paralelo no me vale 

Es que para estos días con los resultados creo que me va a servir.


----------



## Burney (12 Ene 2010)

mulder, para ver el after hours y el premarket yo uso esta web:

Level2StockQuotes.com - Level 2 Quotes and Charts


----------



## Hagen (12 Ene 2010)

Para empezar la mañana.

Los tres grandes bancos de Japón apoyan la bancarrota de Japan Airlines - Expansión.com

Japon +0.75% 10.879

En China retiran liquidez.

En Grecia empieza el FMI.


----------



## carvil (12 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En la mia hasta las 22:00 y de ahí nada hasta las 8 de la mañana, tengo una web para ver el Eurusd pero no para el S&P. Si te tropiezas con la página esa me das un toque por aquí
> 
> La del broker ese tan famoso del mercado paralelo no me vale
> 
> Es que para estos días con los resultados creo que me va a servir.




Buenos dias 


No la he encontrado, seguiré buscando, es una lástima era bastante buena.

Si te he entendido bien no tienes datos del E-Mini en el overnight hasta el dia siguiente. ¿Qué plataforma utilizas?


Salu2


----------



## Catacrack (12 Ene 2010)

Mulder no me ha dejado dormir esta noche, me desperte con pesadillas y visionando varios puentes de la ciudad condal. Asi que aproveche la apertura al alza para asegurarme unas plusvalias. Ahora me voy a almorzar viendo los toros desde la barrera. 

Buenos dias a tod@s.


----------



## carvil (12 Ene 2010)

Soporte actual en el E-Mini 1038 resistencia 1042



Salu2


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2010)

A los buenos dias!



Catacrack dijo:


> Mulder no me ha dejado dormir esta noche, me desperte con pesadillas y visionando varios puentes de la ciudad condal. Asi que aproveche la apertura al alza para asegurarme unas plusvalias. Ahora me voy a almorzar viendo los toros desde la barrera.
> 
> Buenos dias a tod@s.



Pues a mi la que no me deja dormir es BME, tiene gaps de apertura al alza y se pasa toda la sesión llevándome a pérdidas, cuando se acaba la sesión baja y me pone en verde, al dia siguiente vuelta a empezar de nuevo con lo mismo.

Hay que armarse de paciencia.

Respecto a los índices veo aun poco volumen, bajamos pero sin muchas ganas, los niveles de volumen normales aun no se han recuperado tras las navidades y eso debería hacer subir al mercado antes que hacerlo bajar.

Parece que hay cierta prudencia por los resultados.


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2010)

Buenos días.

Como veo que os gustan las petropenny.... sigue en tendencia alcista:

Compton Petroleum Corporation (USA) - Google Finance


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Ene 2010)

Yo iba tan concienciado que ibamos a hacernos ricos con los cortos que no pensé en mis pérdidas 

Cerrados los 5 minis de 12135 perdiendo las comisiones.
Pendientes los 5 de 12170, aquí no hay quien me salve


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo iba tan concienciado que ibamos a hacernos ricos con los cortos que no pensé en mis pérdidas
> 
> Cerrados los 5 minis de 12135 perdiendo las comisiones.
> Pendientes los 5 de 12170, aquí no hay quien me salve



Yo de ti también me hubiera armado de paciencia, aunque ahora es peligroso estar en el mercado porque hay mucha incertidumbre, no veo bajadas fuertes ahora mismo pero si es posible que las tengamos moderadas.


----------



## Hagen (12 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mulder, 

En BME lo unico que merece la pena es el cierre, el resto es paja, se negocia mas del 60-70% en el cierre.


----------



## Hagen (12 Ene 2010)

Estoy largo en Enagas.

Por cierto es curioso OHL, la Suben a primera hora +1% y luego la tiran para abajo.

Llevan varios dias haciendo lo mismo.


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2010)

Cano Petroleum, Inc. - Google Finance

Otra a punto de explotar a 1.55USD como objetivo a corto plazo.


----------



## Sleepwalk (12 Ene 2010)

*LATINOAMÉRICA ES UN POLVORÍN EN EL QUE ESTÁ SENTADO MÁS DEL 70% DEL IBEX. ESO EXPLICA LA VOLADURA*/Moisés Romero

Que más del 70% de la Bolsa española está expuesta en Latinoamérica es algo que a estas alturas deberí*a saber la mayorí*a que compra y vende acciones en Bolsa; que el mercado nacional sufrió tremendos varapalos a raí*z de crisis en la zona como la del tequilazo, el efecto samba o el efecto tango, es algo que conviene repasar. Que la Bolsa española subió el año pasado más que sus homólogas internacionales, aupada por Latinoamérica, también hay que anotarlo. Que en 2009 se dijo que la Bolsa española no es española, sino latinoamericana, es algo que está escrito con mayúsculas. 

Los mercados, no obstante, se comportan de manera terca y reaccionan tarde y con fuerza, justo cuando los sucesos son agua pasada. Es decir, tengo dudas muy serias de su eficiencia y de su capacidad de anticipación, como rezaban los manuales antiguos. Los mejores especialistas recuerdan a sus clientes desde hace años que gran parte de Latinoamérica es un polvorí*n social, polí*tico y económico, y que los sucesivos procesos electorales pueden cambiar las reglas de juego actuales, pero siempre a peor. 

Uno de los principales problemas que se advierte en la zona, y así* lo han reflejado presidentes de otras tantas compañí*as emblemáticas del Ibex, es la inseguridad jurí*dica, de tal modo que lo que hoy es válido con este Gobierno mañana no lo es con el cambio de color polí*tico. La excusa de la Venezuela de Hugo Chávez es la mejor excusa para recordar lo de siempre: Latinoamérica es un polvorín donde la inseguridad jurídica es norma ¿Qué me dicen de los últimos sucesos sucedidos en Argentina, o los que vendrán en Bolivia, o las masacres en México...? 

Una vez más, los grandes estrategas internacionales, que son pocos, miran de reojo las evoluciones del Ibex y su grado de sensibilidad a los acontecimientos polí*ticos, sociales y económicos que se prodigan en Latinoamérica. La inmadurez de los sistemas sociales, polí*ticos y económicos y la gran sensibilidad de las monedas a las corrientes internacionales vuelven a estar en el punto de mira, justo cuando la mayoría ha apostado por meter su dinero (o mejor dicho, el dinero de sus clientes) en Latinoamérica. Lo que muchos se preguntarán, una vez más, es si Latinoamérica satisfará en el futuro las cuentas esperadas por la mayor parte de las empresas españolas que invierten y negocian en la zona como lo han hecho en los tres últimos años ¿Acaso nadie recuerda los despropósitos anteriores? 

La impunidad con la que actúan algunos nuevos mandatarios, respecto al cumplimiento de las obligaciones contractuales que ratifica el Derecho Internacional, trae a la memoria de los bolsistas más viejos estampas del allanamiento de moradas y propiedades, del borrón y cuenta nueva, volver a empezar. Es decir, del desprecio a la legalidad y del auge de la inseguridad jurí*dica. Sobre este asunto ya advirtieron, presidentes de importantes compañí*as del Ibex con intereses en la zona hace unos meses en Madrid con motivo de las jornadas del Latibex. 

La pregunta que planea en los foros de mayor reputación es ¿pueden resurgir en la zona viejos y devastadores efectos como el tequilazo, el efecto samba o el efecto tango? La respuesta es afirmativa, pero con efectos menos letales sobre los mercados accionariales, que no sobre los cambiarios, que los conocidos antaño. La apuesta es que las inversiones se inhibirán en la zona, en contra, justamente lo contrario de lo que se ha predicado en los últimos meses y eso sí* que pesará sobre los balances de las compañí*as. 

Los expertos recuerdan que estos fenómenos, llegado el caso, suelen extenderse como manchas de aceite en épocas de crisis económica y que si las cosas se tuercen en el área, al trí*o de moda (Venezuela, Bolivia y Argentina) podrí*an unirse otros ¿Brasil y México, por ejemplo? Mejor, cruzar los dedos. 

La Carta de la Bolsa


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Estoy largo en Enagas.
> 
> Por cierto es curioso OHL, la Suben a primera hora +1% y luego la tiran para abajo.
> 
> Llevan varios dias haciendo lo mismo.



Yo la llevaba la semana pasada con largos, abría la sesión y empezaba normal, luego la tiraban bien abajo, luego hacia mediodía recuperaban y ahí empezaba la verdadera sesión, no logré sacarle todo lo que quería pero si le saqué algo.

De estos valores mejor olvidarse de ellos durante el dia y ver como lo hacen a la hora del cierre, están ultramanipulados para enganchar al gacelerío patrio.


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2010)

Parece que por fin nos vamos al abismo.


----------



## chameleon (12 Ene 2010)

mi objetivo de cortos todavía no ha llegado

esperen al guano de la tarde antes de abrir largos. seguimos alcistas pero hace falta corregir los excesos del rally


----------



## Catacrack (12 Ene 2010)

Esta caida tiene algun fundamento? Si fuera por los resultados de Alcoa ya habriamos abierto en rojo. Lo unico bueno de estos bandazos es que si tienes paciencia y no usas stops tarde o temprano ganamos tanto largos como cortos.

Edito: Pecata no se a pronunciado espero que esta mañana cerrara los largos.


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Esta caida tiene algun fundamento? Si fuera por los resultados de Alcoa ya habriamos abierto en rojo. Lo unico bueno de estos bandazos es que si tienes paciencia y no usas stops tarde o temprano ganamos tanto largos como cortos.
> 
> Edito: Pecata no se a pronunciado espero que esta mañana cerrara los largos.



Fundamento no se si tiene pero yo llevo anunciándola desde el viernes pasado.


----------



## tonuel (12 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Mulder no me ha dejado dormir esta noche, me desperte con pesadillas y visionando varios puentes de la ciudad condal. Asi que aproveche la apertura al alza para asegurarme unas plusvalias. Ahora me voy a almorzar viendo los toros desde la barrera.
> 
> Buenos dias a tod@s.




Oiste una voz... confiésalo...








Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Oiste una voz... confiésalo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hamijo, yo vuelvo a la bolsa cuando el SAN pierda los 11.20


----------



## tonuel (12 Ene 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> hamijo, yo vuelvo a la bolsa cuando el SAN pierda los 11.20



Esta mañana era el dia para entrar... esperemos que vuelva a los 12... :56:



Saludos :56:


----------



## Catacrack (12 Ene 2010)

El SAN va a tocar los 13€ y aqui alguno se va a tener que despelotar.


----------



## rosonero (12 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Fundamento no se si tiene pero yo llevo anunciándola desde el viernes pasado.



Bueno, ayer tuviste una minicrisis de fe :fiufiu:

A ver si entran en acción los _cazaspykes_ y me uno a ellos :Baile:


----------



## sapito (12 Ene 2010)

Corto en BBVA, 13,10


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Bueno, ayer tuviste una minicrisis de fe :fiufiu:



Si, a pesar de todo fallé en el timing, por poco pero fallé. Tenía muchas razones para creer que esta semana nos íbamos a caer, pero mi sistema de timing depende mucho de máximos y mínimos importantes.

Hasta ayer se estuvieron haciendo nuevos máximos anuales y eso me trastoca un poco los cálculos del timing, está bien saberlo para no apresurarme a entrar corto una próxima vez, aunque en este momento BME ya me hace ganar.


----------



## Efren (12 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> no veo bajadas fuertes ahora mismo pero si es posible que las tengamos moderadas.



Cuando dices esto, quieres decir volver a 11.600 en unos días?


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2010)

Efren dijo:


> Cuando dices esto, quieres decir volver a 11.600 en unos días?



No miro el Ibex, no se que niveles son soportes o resistencias a pesar de que meta mi dinero en algunas acciones de este índice. Prefiero analizar Stoxx y S&P, además del eurodólar, me hago una idea mejor de lo que ocurrirá y luego el Ibex ya seguirá a estos índices.

El Ibex siempre me pareció poco serio para analizarlo.


----------



## Efren (12 Ene 2010)

Pues hasta donde crees que puede bajar el S&P?


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2010)

HF,,, TL5 ha hecho una jugada maestra... con la fusión tiene un PPS de 13,00€ ... ayer echaron a los peques...


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2010)

Efren dijo:


> Pues hasta donde crees que puede bajar el S&P?



Ahora he de irme, pero el 15 de enero o el dia anterior volveremos a subir, hay luna llena y vencimiento menor de futuros. En volver me pongo a mirarlo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Ene 2010)

Suerte que no habían cortos


----------



## Efren (12 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> HF,,, TL5 ha hecho una jugada maestra... con la fusión tiene un PPS de 13,00€ ... ayer echaron a los peques...



Mira este vídeo a ver que te parece :fiufiu:

YouTube - Top Gear: Richard Hammond tests the Lexus LFA


----------



## Hagen (12 Ene 2010)

joer,

Como aceleran la caida, que ha pasado


----------



## Burney (12 Ene 2010)

Efren dijo:


> Pues hasta donde crees que puede bajar el S&P?



los que yo veo son un soporte en 1130 y otro mucho más fuerte en 1120-1125.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Ene 2010)

Sigo corto en SAN y Mapfre :Aplauso:

Se masca la tragedia en el Ibex


----------



## lordfirefax (12 Ene 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> joer,
> 
> Como aceleran la caida, que ha pasado





> *Acciones Europa y futuros EEUU caen tras decision China*
> 
> 12 ene 2010 - 12:37
> 
> ...



+10 caracteres

Salu2,


----------



## RJ45 (12 Ene 2010)

¿que os parece la cuenta multiplica de cortal consors como broker?


----------



## JKG (12 Ene 2010)

lordfirefax dijo:


> +10 caracteres
> 
> Salu2,



Es un recorte de liquidez muy grande


----------



## Claca (12 Ene 2010)

Buenas!

Todavía queda espacio para el recorte... Yo creo que hasta los 800 apróximadamente podríamos caer y aquí no habría pasado nada. El S&P podría bajar hasta los 1.120 y lo mismo. Como dice chamaleon, es preciso corregir los excesos del rally navideño. La media de los últimos meses en el ibex estaría por los 11.750 más o menos, estamos sobre los 11.950, visto así no parece tan grave ¿no?

Más abajo se pueden intentar largos, por ahora yo seguiría con los cortos o me mantendría a la espera.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Todavía queda espacio para el recorte... Yo creo que hasta los 800 apróximadamente podríamos caer y aquí no habría pasado nada. El S&P podría bajar hasta los 1.120 y lo mismo. Como dice chamaleon, es preciso corregir los excesos del rally navideño. La media de los últimos meses en el ibex estaría por los 11.750 más o menos, estamos sobre los 11.950, visto así no parece tan grave ¿no?
> 
> Más abajo se pueden intentar largos, por ahora yo seguiría con los cortos o me mantendría a la espera.



El soporte claro del ibex es el 11900 ahora,como lo pierda se va a cagar la perra,minimo nos vamos a testear el 11200


----------



## Catacrack (12 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El soporte claro del ibex es el 11900 ahora,como lo pierda se va a cagar la perra,minimo nos vamos a testear el 11200



Como vamos a bajar hasta los 11200, saldria en todos los medios y las gacelas no entrarian al trapo, no gacelas no party.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Ene 2010)

Por un rato he visto los cortos de MTS que llevo desde hace no se cuanto en verde jajajaja


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Como vamos a bajar hasta los 11200, saldria en todos los medios y las gacelas no entrarian al trapo, no gacelas no party.



Las gacelas somos nosotros hamijo


----------



## Tupper (12 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Las gacelas somos nosotros hamijo



Frase lapidaria.


----------



## Catacrack (12 Ene 2010)

Tupper dijo:


> Frase lapidaria.



Yo aun estoy llorando... ::


----------



## Burney (12 Ene 2010)

Luca, ayer vendí las DPTR en 1.42.

Me huelo a que la pueden llevar a la zona del 1,20... (aunque no veo muchas posibilidades, creo que el 1,30 debería aguantar y si llega posiblemente entre de nuevo)


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Ene 2010)

¿Cómo pinta la apertura americana?


----------



## chameleon (12 Ene 2010)

cierro cortos

mi banco favorito ha aguantado muy bien el envite, y eso no anticipa guano


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ene 2010)

Solo he podido cerrar un mini-ibex esta mañana en 12140, así que me queda otro comprado en 12085 y el del eurostoxx en 3013. He comprado otros dos minis en 11955 y 11975, para compensar.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> cierro cortos
> 
> mi banco favorito ha aguantado muy bien el envite, y eso no anticipa guano



Yo cierro cortos de mapfre en 3.03 gano 4 centimillos.
Voy a aguantar al San un poquito mas.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Ene 2010)

Vaya mamoneo T5 la han subido hasta 10.92 y han empapelado a diestro y siniestro en la bajada.... haber si me activan la cuenta de R4 y empiezo a jugar con las mamachicho


----------



## no_loko (12 Ene 2010)

*Hola*

Hola a todos. Se presenta la gacela *no_loko *. Os sigo desde hace unos meses que os encontré buscando información sobre Ariad (si, yo también soy un fiel seguidor de este valor  ), pero no ha sido hasta hoy cuando me he decidido a postear.

Yo soy de los que llevan tiempo esperando la (¿segura?) caida de la renta variable que no termina de llegar. Estoy corto en estos momentos en SAN y en TRE. En esta última ya me apeteció entrar cuando su presidente se desizo de parte de sus acciones en algo más de 35 €.

Y a parte, en bastante liquidez buscando oprtunidades en el Nasdaq. Estoy buscando el momento de entrar en ARIA y NVAX de nuevo. Las espero más abajo.

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2010)

CRXX... puede cambiar la tendencia, hoy!

CMZ si hace un pull-back a los 0.8USD ... interesante a corto plazo.


----------



## Burney (12 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> CRXX... puede cambiar la tendencia, hoy!
> 
> CMZ si hace un pull-back a los 0.8USD ... interesante a corto plazo.



yo también creo que las CRXX en cualquier momento pueden dar un estirón

acabo de pillar unas pocas a 0.80


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2010)

Curioso las barridas que hacen en AGEN...


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



no_loko dijo:


> Hola a todos. Se presenta la gacela *no_loko *. Os sigo desde hace unos meses que os encontré buscando información sobre Ariad (si, yo también soy un fiel seguidor de este valor  ), pero no ha sido hasta hoy cuando me he decidido a postear.
> 
> Yo soy de los que llevan tiempo esperando la (¿segura?) caida de la renta variable que no termina de llegar. Estoy corto en estos momentos en SAN y en TRE. En esta última ya me apeteció entrar cuando su presidente se desizo de parte de sus acciones en algo más de 35 €.
> 
> ...



Vaya, otro loco del nasdaq, aunque su nick diga lo contrario, jejeje.

Yo creo que el S&P se va a ir a 1126 que fue el punto de resistencia previo al rally de navidad, aunque en mi opinión las bolsas seguirán bajando un poco más tras el paréntesis de este jueves-viernes próximo.


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Curioso las barridas que hacen en AGEN...



Buenas tardes ^^!

También estoy fijándome... huele a ventas...

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2010)

Como se pasan con GTXi... con 30.000accs negociadas ha subido +3%


----------



## carvil (12 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes 


Soporte en US$ 76.8 resistencia 77.6


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2010)

Me he liado la manta a la cabeza y he comprado la que andaba anunciando ayer:

Western Refining, Inc. - Google Finance

La compro con la idea de mantener un par de semanas como mínimo, solo la soltaré si veo que hace lateral o no acaba de remontar.

edito: He comprado también porque hoy esperaba que hiciera un mínimo y considero que ya lo ha hecho.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Ene 2010)

Atencion,el Ibex no copia las subidas del DJI ni Eur/USD.... me da que nos vamos a ir abajooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Atencion,el Ibex no copia las subidas del DJI ni Eur/USD.... me da que nos vamos a ir abajooooooooooooooo



Tampoco copia las bajadas, las BME han hecho 40.000 toques al mínimo del día sin pasarlo, se nota como la aguantan para que no baje. Menos mal que al final no han podido con el y ya lo han perforado.


----------



## carvil (12 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Atencion,el Ibex no copia las subidas del DJI ni Eur/USD.... me da que nos vamos a ir abajooooooooooooooo



Creo que son las constructoras algo sucede...


Salu2


----------



## Hagen (12 Ene 2010)

Como os gustan los aparatejos

YouTube - Pattie Maes presenta el dispositivo Sexto Sentido en TED (en español)


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2010)

Dentro de CMZ a 0.99USD con 80k accs...


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2010)

SPIKE en AGEN....!!!!


----------



## chameleon (12 Ene 2010)

pero has visto la liquidez que tiene ese valor? CMZ


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2010)

Si, ahora hay +600.000accs negociadas... en RT4 NYSE tiene delay. XD


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2010)

AGEN ... está funcionando muy bien... desde mi señal de compra de la semana pasada... XDDDDD


----------



## pyn (12 Ene 2010)

Bueno, al final lo del ibex no ha sido para tanto, yo me imaginaba un mínimo de 1% de bajada. A ver como cierran los americanos hoy, los resultados de ALCOA están pesando en su cotización perdiendo un 10%, eso aquí en España es imposible de ver, que envidia...


----------



## pyn (12 Ene 2010)

Por cierto al que va corto en TRE, ha cerrado por debajo de 42,80€ en teoría es un claro síntoma de debilidad, así que creo que ha sido buena elección.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tampoco copia las bajadas, las BME han hecho 40.000 toques al mínimo del día sin pasarlo, se nota como la aguantan para que no baje. Menos mal que al final no han podido con el y ya lo han perforado.



Si te quejas de que no puedes analizar el Ibex por que esta manipulado que esperas de sus chicharros.... menos Tel,San,BBVA y Iberdrola en cualquiera que te metas lo manipula hasta mi abuela... yo ya estoy de vuelta,pero tu pareces nuevo metiendote en esos berenjenales.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Ene 2010)

La Comisión Europea denuncia a Grecia por falsificar sus cuentas públicas - 12/01/10 - 1826822 - elEconomista.es

Jojojojo Spain the next


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Si te quejas de que no puedes analizar el Ibex por que esta manipulado que esperas de sus chicharros.... menos Tel,San,BBVA y Iberdrola en cualquiera que te metas lo manipula hasta mi abuela... yo ya estoy de vuelta,pero tu pareces nuevo metiendote en esos berenjenales.



Al menos no me salgo solo con 4 cts. de beneficio 

Lo cierto es que aplico mi sistema al chicharrerío español pero intentando meterme en lo más líquido que haya (con cortos es dificil), de momento me está yendo bastante bien. Y ya he dicho antes que analizo los índices grandes y luego según lo que tenga previsto que va a ocurrir en la bolsas busco algún valor del Ibex (europeos también) que vaya en la misma dirección y que lo haga muy bien estacionalmente en esa dirección.

Aunque la manipulación descarada me sigue jodiendo igual, pero tengo mucha confianza en mi sistema y se que acabaré ganando, lo que me revienta es que lo hagan tan lento y pesado (en plan jodegacelas) cuando sabes que al final ocurrirá lo que tienes previsto, o al menos una buena parte de ese recorrido.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Al menos no me salgo solo con 4 cts. de beneficio
> 
> Lo cierto es que aplico mi sistema al chicharrerío español pero intentando meterme en lo más líquido que haya (con cortos es dificil), de momento me está yendo bastante bien. Y ya he dicho antes que analizo los índices grandes y luego según lo que tenga previsto que va a ocurrir en la bolsas busco algún valor del Ibex (europeos también) que vaya en la misma dirección y que lo haga muy bien estacionalmente en esa dirección.
> 
> Aunque la manipulación descarada me sigue jodiendo igual, pero tengo mucha confianza en mi sistema y se que acabaré ganando, lo que me revienta es que lo hagan tan lento y pesado (en plan jodegacelas) cuando sabes que al final ocurrirá lo que tienes previsto, o al menos una buena parte de ese recorrido.



Los 4 cts de beneficio estan de pm en acciones de 3 euros,acostumbrado a palmar cada centimo me sabe a gloria.

Voy a comprar un contrato del stoxx tengo orden de compra en 2963,mas que nada para cubrir los cortos del san,a que hora cierra la negociacion interdin?
Es buen punto de entrada?Soportes del stoxx?
Dime un valor para entrar corto en el ibex mañana y le zumbo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Por cierto al que va corto en TRE, ha cerrado por debajo de 42,80€ en teoría es un claro síntoma de debilidad, así que creo que ha sido buena elección.



Hoy han cobrado div en TRE,no te hagas lios :cook:


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Los 4 cts de beneficio estan de pm en acciones de 3 euros,acostumbrado a palmar cada centimo me sabe a gloria.
> 
> Voy a comprar un contrato del stoxx tengo orden de compra en 2963,mas que nada para cubrir los cortos del san,a que hora cierra la negociacion interdin?
> Es buen punto de entrada?Soportes del stoxx?
> Dime un valor para entrar corto en el ibex mañana y le zumbo.



EL Stoxx se negocia en Interdin hasta las 22:00.

Ese nivel me parece feo para entrar, si vuelve a llegar ahí lo pasará seguramente, yo de ti entraría en 2955-56 que es una resistencia natural del Stoxx.

Si no vuelve entraría largo si pasa el 2975, de todas formas creo que no es el momento adecuado para largos.

De valores del Ibex te recomiendo TL5, IBR o ...el SAN! 

Lo digo en serio, el SAN está ahora a punto de caramelo para cortos.

Para mantener de aquí a final de mes.

edito: Yo a IBR le saqué 7 cts. con largos  y eso que hace falta mucha paciencia con el.


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2010)

Otra vez...

Cyclacel Pharmaceuticals Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Ene 2010)

Joderrrrrr me han violado las onty,..


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Ene 2010)

Me he puesto largo en el sp500 en 1132 ya me estan fumigando,...


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2010)

VENDIDAS las AGEN... pueden hacer otro 30% ... pero para unos 3 días ... están muy bien las plusv...


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2010)

En ARIAd ... están limpiando STOPs.. a 2.31USD han volado 131.000accs.


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> En ARIAd ... están limpiando STOPs.. a 2.31USD han volado 131.000accs.



out $ARIA 2.37 from 2.41

Pues si... pero pienso como alguno del foro, me da mala espina que el día antes de la conferencia, caigamos :56:. Se salva porque no lo hacemos con volumen, y porque el día es propicio para la caída.

Un saludo


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2010)

Hoy no está el día como para ilusionarse mucho en general

Están barriendo a las gacelillas


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me he puesto largo en el sp500 en 1132 ya me estan fumigando,...



Pues el Stoxx ha hecho mínimo en 2957 (muy cerca de donde te dije) y ha rebotado, aunque parece que vuelve, pero le hubieras sacado unos puntillos.

A decir verdad no me gusta que no rebote justo en 2955 o en 2956, tiene pinta de irse más abajo, es lo que pasa cuando hace esa clase de mínimos.


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> out $ARIA 2.37 from 2.41
> 
> Pues si... pero pienso como alguno del foro, me da mala espina que el día antes de la conferencia, caigamos :56:. Se salva porque no lo hacemos con volumen, y porque el día es propicio para la caída.
> 
> Un saludo



Wataru... has vendido tu participación en ARIAd?
:abajo:


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... has vendido tu participación en ARIAd?
> :abajo:



No hombre... era el comentario de un trader. Unos meses más o menos... no tengo prisa.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2010)

U know... nosotros somos las cabezas visibles del foro... pero en realidad... hay muchas manos fuertes que han comprado ARIAd en España.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Ene 2010)

dp, acabas de recordarme un grupo de españoles pastosos que perdió hasta la camisa en no sé que valor farmacéutico no hace mucho


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Ene 2010)

Buenas gacelillas...! 

Actualizo el gráfico del Ibex por si le interesa a alguien...







La línea de "no retorno" en el Ibex está mucho más próxima que en otros índices... pasa mañana sobre el 1176x, para que os hagáis una idea en el DAX está en el 5450 y hoy ha cerrado en 594x y en el S&P pasa mañana por el 1077 y hoy hemos tocado los 1131...

Parece que nos quieren llevar a la zona 1247x para acabar la subida. Fibo61,8% de todo el movimiento.

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas gacelillas...!
> 
> Actualizo el gráfico del Ibex por si le interesa a alguien...
> 
> ...



Según Cárpatos la tendencia sigue alcista...


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2010)

Si, pero eso era un timo italiano... ya lo puse por aquí hace meses.... XD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Según Cárpatos la tendencia sigue alcista...



Por resumirlo:
-Tendencia de largo plazo (años): Bajista
-Tendencia de medio plazo (meses): Alcista
-Tendencia de corto plazo (días): Bajista

A mi modo de verlo, claro... :fiufiu:

Por cierto, enhorabuena por tus últimos movimientos. Estás hecha una broker!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas gacelillas...!
> 
> Actualizo el gráfico del Ibex por si le interesa a alguien...
> 
> ...



Esta es ya la ultima subonda? Es decir bajaremos hasta los 11840-11920 y subiremos hasta los 12300-12400 y aqui cargaremos cortos para la eternidad????
Joder no veo el dia del guano,pero a este ritmo creo que me quedo con la cuenta tiesa.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Según Cárpatos la tendencia sigue alcista...



Carpatos es como los cornudos el ultimo en enterarse,a ver si vuelve a poner la sirena con el warning que me parti la caja un rato :XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Esta es ya la ultima subonda? Es decir bajaremos hasta los 11840-11920 y subiremos hasta los 12300-12400 y aqui cargaremos cortos para la eternidad????
> Joder no veo el dia del guano,pero a este ritmo creo que me quedo con la cuenta tiesa.



Yo creo que bajaremos más... sobre el 1177x a probar el canal alcista. Me inclino más por 2-3 días bajistas más y luego subidón para acabar la orgía alcista... a partir de ahí se lo dejo a tu imaginación... 

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues el Stoxx ha hecho mínimo en 2957 (muy cerca de donde te dije) y ha rebotado, aunque parece que vuelve, pero le hubieras sacado unos puntillos.
> 
> A decir verdad no me gusta que no rebote justo en 2955 o en 2956, tiene pinta de irse más abajo, es lo que pasa cuando hace esa clase de mínimos.



Tenia puestas ordenes de compra en Esepe y Stoxx,me entro antes la usana y anule la otra....ahora me arrepiento,pero bueno,cerrare la posi esta noche :´(


----------



## tonuel (12 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo creo que bajaremos más... sobre el 1177x a probar el canal alcista. Me inclino más por 2-3 días bajistas más y luego subidón para acabar la orgía alcista... a partir de ahí se lo dejo a tu imaginación...
> 
> Saludos...




Más o menos opino lo mismo... ienso:





El problema es que llevo pensándolo desde abril... ::



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo creo que bajaremos más... sobre el 1177x a probar el canal alcista. Me inclino más por 2-3 días bajistas más y luego subidón para acabar la orgía alcista... a partir de ahí se lo dejo a tu imaginación...
> 
> Saludos...



Si rompemos a la baja 11900 y el 11800 va a vender hasta el apuntador.... :o


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Más o menos opino lo mismo... ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y yo....pero vamos ya estoy haciendo abdominales para salir guapo en la foto que tengo que poner :XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por resumirlo:
> -Tendencia de largo plazo (años): Bajista
> -Tendencia de medio plazo (meses): Alcista
> -Tendencia de corto plazo (días): Bajista
> ...



Gracias pero entre ayer y hoy digamos que mis plusvalías de estos días se han reducido a la mitad.

A ver si puedo salir con un poco de dignidad, pero tenemos vencimientos el viernes, y como estos días sigamos bajando, no me va a dar tiempo...


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Y yo....pero vamos ya estoy haciendo abdominales para salir guapo en la foto que tengo que poner :XX:



Nadie se va a fijar en tus abdominales... :rolleye:


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Más o menos opino lo mismo... ienso:
> 
> El problema es que llevo pensándolo desde abril... ::
> 
> Saludos



Es que te ha fallado el timing...


----------



## chameleon (12 Ene 2010)

hay que pasar con holgura el 1150
allá vamos


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2010)

Esto va para arriba

Los 13000 en el guarribex los vamos a ver en breve


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Gracias pero entre ayer y hoy digamos que mis plusvalías de estos días se han reducido a la mitad.
> 
> A ver si puedo salir con un poco de dignidad, pero tenemos vencimientos el viernes, y como estos días sigamos bajando, no me va a dar tiempo...



Si crees en una posición, haz un roll-over y consérvala... no hace falta que la cierres "por narices"... lo que ha dicho catacrack es la madre del cordero de este momento... "tanto largos como cortos ganamos, solo hace falta tiempo y pasar algún mal rato" http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2363915-post70127.html

Saludos...

PD: Lo malo es que te pase en tendencia... entonces palmarás mucha pasta... :´(


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Ene 2010)

Cierro los largos del esepe en el mismo punto de entrada 1132 palmando comisiones,que se ponga largo otro.


----------



## pyn (12 Ene 2010)

Pecata, como consejo, en los manuales de trading te lo dicen bien claro, antes de abrir posición hay que tener claro tu límite de pérdidas (hasta cuanto estas dipuesto a perder), sobrepasado este, es que nos hemos equivocado. No es malo fallar, lo malo es que las pérdidas sean mayores que las ganancias, y tú por ahora lo estabas haciend de lujo.

Yo sigo pensando que estamos muy alcistas (sólo hay que ver donde estamos) a medio plazo creo que llegaremos a 12500, depende de cuantas pérdidas puedes aguantar (o estas dispuesta a aguantar). Lo malo que hay veces que se te pasa el SL y es mal momento para asumir pérdidas, pero sigues sin ver el momento de retorno... entonces cada céntimo es como una puñaladita.


----------



## Africano (12 Ene 2010)

Hola a todos.

Yo tb llevo Arias :: a 2'5 :fiufiu:

Dentro de:
HYTM a 0'35
LJPC a 0'10
CRXX a 0'69
y OPEXA a 5,1 (menos mal que hice una compra testimonial) :

Os sigo en la sombra


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si crees en una posición, haz un roll-over y consérvala... no hace falta que la cierres "por narices"... lo que ha dicho catacrack es la madre del cordero de este momento... "tanto largos como cortos ganamos, solo hace falta tiempo y pasar algún mal rato" http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2363915-post70127.html
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Lo malo es que te pase en tendencia... entonces palmarás mucha pasta... :´(





pyn dijo:


> Pecata, como consejo, en los manuales de trading te lo dicen bien claro, antes de abrir posición hay que tener claro tu límite de pérdidas (hasta cuanto estas dipuesto a perder), sobrepasado este, es que nos hemos equivocado. No es malo fallar, lo malo es que las pérdidas sean mayores que las ganancias, y tú por ahora lo estabas haciend de lujo.
> 
> Yo sigo pensando que estamos muy alcistas (sólo hay que ver donde estamos) a medio plazo creo que llegaremos a 12500, depende de cuantas pérdidas puedes aguantar (o estas dispuesta a aguantar). Lo malo que hay veces que se te pasa el SL y es mal momento para asumir pérdidas, pero sigues sin ver el momento de retorno... entonces cada céntimo es como una puñaladita.



Puedo aguantar pérdidas porque he tenido ganancias estos días y lo puedo compensar. Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice Catacrack, estamos dando tantos bandazos... yo también he ganado con cortos y con largos, en fin, esperaré un poco a ver que pasa.

Chicos, que lujo, tener tantos analistas de bolsa para mi solita. Y además, de los que aciertan, no de esos titiriteros charlatanes yalodeciayoistas que pululan por los medios.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (12 Ene 2010)

Africano dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Yo tb llevo Arias :: a 2'5 :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Esta es la mano fuerte que la que hablaba DP que tenia compradas arias a mansalva :baba:


----------



## Africano (12 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Esta es la mano fuerte que la que hablaba DP que tenia compradas arias a mansalva :baba:



A 2,5!!!  Soy una gacelilla de cuidado

Menos mal que los demás chicharrillos se están portando bien. Echad un vistazo a LJPC. Ahora mismo rentabilidad de más del 100% pero casi me cuesta un infarto cuando casi se disuelve.


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2010)

Enhorabuena por la firmeza en mantener el tipo en las BIOs... has pensado ir haciendo caja, en las acciones con plusv?


----------



## Africano (12 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Enhorabuena por la firmeza en mantener el tipo en las BIOs... has pensado ir haciendo caja, en las acciones con plusv?




Gracias.
Mi estrategia era comprar y mantener, pero han tenido una evolución muy rápida, el problema ahora viene en cuando soltar o de momento la codicia y la curiosidad están ganando al miedo. :baba:

Saludos


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2010)

CRXX... despertando..


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ene 2010)

Africano dijo:


> Gracias.
> Mi estrategia era comprar y mantener, pero han tenido una evolución muy rápida, el problema ahora viene en cuando soltar o de momento la codicia y la curiosidad están ganando al miedo. :baba:
> 
> Saludos



Cuidado. La curiosidad mató al gato.


----------



## pyn (12 Ene 2010)

don pepito, wataru_ y africano, nos vais solos con ARIA, servidor las lleva en cartera sin niguna intención de venderlas hasta dentro de un tiempo largo.


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas gacelillas...!
> 
> Actualizo el gráfico del Ibex por si le interesa a alguien...
> 
> ...



Veo demasiado poco espacio en el segmento A-B, pero bueno. Ten en cuenta que ahora nos toca caer o hacer lateral hasta finales de febrero o marzo donde tendremos otro rally alcista que durará probablemente hasta abril o mayo, ahí podría terminarse la onda tal como la tienes dibujada.

Es posible también un último y sorpresivo rally hasta julio.


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2010)

CRXX ... cerrando +9% DP HF -BUY-


----------



## Africano (12 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cuidado. La curiosidad mató al gato.



Los pobres tenemos poco que perder...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2010)

Los 13000 podemos verlos en mayo 

Pepon rules!!


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esto va para arriba
> 
> Los 13000 en el guarribex los vamos a ver en breve





Pepitoria dijo:


> Los 13000 podemos verlos en mayo
> 
> Pepon rules!!



Dos veces en el mismo día...
Te veo como a ese de tu firma.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los 13000 podemos verlos en mayo
> 
> Pepon rules!!



1100€ por cada mini-Ibex. Más o menos un 100% de rentabilidad en 4 meses... si lo tienes claro no lo dudes!  Te lo digo muy en serio... 

Saludos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 1100€ por cada mini-Ibex. Más o menos un 100% de rentabilidad en 4 meses... si lo tienes claro no lo dudes!  Te lo digo muy en serio...
> 
> Saludos...



Buy and hold en toda regla.

Yo hoy pillado largo de nuevo, esta vez en 12.000. Mañana a primera hora los suelto recuperando o perdiendo, depende de como amanezca el patio


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Dos veces en el mismo día...
> Te veo como a ese de tu firma.



Llevarlo tanto tiempo en la firma es contagioso


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 1100€ por cada mini-Ibex. Más o menos un 100% de rentabilidad en 4 meses... si lo tienes claro no lo dudes!  Te lo digo muy en serio...
> 
> Saludos...



Consultaré a Tonuel a ver que opina en la operativa


----------



## tonuel (12 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Consultaré a Tonuel a ver que opina en la operativa



A mi me parece bien... cada uno es libre de regalar su dinero a quien le plazca...








Saludos


----------



## Burney (12 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> CRXX ... cerrando +9% DP HF -BUY-



joder, al final en el cierre nos hemos quedado donde hemos empezado :ouch:

pero bueno, parece que por fin se ha roto la directriz bajista... ienso:

DP, estas las has cogido para trading o para largo? Qué objetivo les das? En principio las he comprado para venderlas en 0.98-0.99, ¿es buen sitio de venta o tiene mucho más potencial a corto-medio? Thanks!!!


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2010)

Todo depende de como esten los mercados en las prox semanas... llevo unas 100.000accs .... mi salida la tengo preparada en los 1.5xUSD.

Hoy hemos visto como los bumpers están haciendo su trabajo, han soltado +1.5M en bloques a 0.80USD ... de ahí el cierre a la baja.

No tengo fé en la empresa, solo la he escogido para tradear unas semanas.... en AGEN me ha ido bien... las CMZ las he soltado en 1.00/1.01USD ... quizás entre de nuevo, me he anticipado....

Ahora llevo:

ARIAd - CXM -modo pillado- CRXX ...


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2010)

CRXX
CombinatoRx, Incorporated Market Close: $ 0.81 

<!-- end coname_et --> 
<!-- end overflow div --> <!-- Placeholder for ad on left-side--> 
Get after hours quotes on-the-go. Introducing NASDAQ Mobile: Simply enter mobile.nasdaq.com into your smartphone's browser. 
Learn more about the *After-Hours trading session*. 
*After Hours Trade Reporting*

Pre-Market Charts | After Hours Charts 

<!-- end title_et --> <table class="gen_et"> <tbody><tr> <th>After Hours 
Last:</th> <td>*$ .82*</td> <th>After Hours 
High:</th> <td>*$ .82*</td> </tr> <tr> <th>After Hours 
Volume:</th> <td>*3,700*</td> <th>After Hours 
Low:</th> <td>*$ .79*</td> </tr> </tbody></table> 

*Trade Detail*

<table class="AfterHoursPagingContents" name="AfterHoursPagingContents_Table" id="AfterHoursPagingContents_Table"><tbody><tr class="genTablealt"> <th>*After Hours 
Time (ET)*</th> <th>*After Hours 
Price*</th> <th style="text-align: right;">After Hours 
Share Volume</th> </tr> <tr> <td>16:27 </td> <td> $ .82 </td> <td style="text-align: right;">100</td> </tr> <tr class="genTablealt"> <td>16:27 </td> <td> $ .82 </td> <td style="text-align: right;">1,400</td> </tr> <tr> <td>16:23 </td> <td> $ .82 </td> <td style="text-align: right;">100</td> </tr> <tr class="genTablealt"> <td>16:23 </td> <td> $ .82 </td> <td style="text-align: right;">100</td> </tr> <tr> <td>16:09 </td> <td> $ .82 </td> <td style="text-align: right;">2,000</td> </tr> <tr class="genTablealt"> <td>16:06 </td> <td> $ .79 </td> <td style="text-align: right;">1,470,996</td> </tr> <tr> <td>16:02 </td> <td> $ .79 </td> <td style="text-align: right;">1,470,996</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Burney (12 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Todo depende de como esten los mercados en las prox semanas... llevo unas 100.000accs .... mi salida la tengo preparada en los 1.5xUSD.
> 
> Hoy hemos visto como los bumpers están haciendo su trabajo, han soltado +1.5M en bloques a 0.80USD ... de ahí el cierre a la baja.
> 
> ...



Gracias DP. En principio yo creo que el mercado seguirá subiendo, así que tu objetivo lo veo probable, sobre todo si se supera la zona de 1 USD.

Lo que no entiendo es lo de los bumpers, si va a subir porque sueltan más de 1500000 de acciones en 0,80? :

se nota que soy novatillo en estos chicharros usa, antes normalmente tiraba por los AMD, Citis y otros grandes.





donpepito dijo:


> CRXX
> CombinatoRx, Incorporated Market Close: $ 0.81
> 
> <!-- end coname_et -->
> ...



¿Y esas operaciones en rojo? ¿Son buena señal?
:

Gracias

PD: En el after están a 0,85 ahora.
http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:CRXX

PD2- El MACD diario dará señal de compra mañana. Muy buena señal.


----------



## donpepito (12 Ene 2010)

Esas ventas, son obligadas -insiders- en los terminos de la reciente adquisición- han comprado-fusionado otra pharma.

Por ahí está el documento con el acuerdo...


----------



## Burney (13 Ene 2010)

Viendo el gráfico del SP500 y sobre todo viendo cómo se ha roto la directriz bajista de color rojo yo creo bastante probable que a medio lleguemos al 1200.

A corto plazo ya no lo tengo tan claro (me refiero a la profundidad de esta corrección), pero en principio creo que la zona del 1120-1125 debería hacer de soporte.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2010)

A los buenos días!

Parece que hoy seguiremos cayendo un poco más, el nivel más probable de suelo a corto plazo en el Stoxx es 2912.

Aun sigo analizando pero hay que hacer UP al hilo :fiufiu:


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2010)

parece que vamos a tener otra sesión de incertidumbre. bajando para luego hacer un lateral - alcista. sin llegar a los mínimos de ayer.


----------



## carvil (13 Ene 2010)

Buenos dias 


Soporte actual en el E-Mini 1127 resistencia 1135-37

En US$ soporte 76.8 resistencia 77.4


Salu2


----------



## Hagen (13 Ene 2010)

comprado un buen paquete de enagas en la subasta a 15.48


----------



## Catacrack (13 Ene 2010)

Corto en 12001

Alguien me informa de hasta que hora puedo negociar la C/V y a partir de que hora te lo ejecutan con la media de las 16:15-16:45 ?

EDITO: Hablo del futuro que vence el viernes.

Thx.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Ene 2010)

Buenos días! 

El próximo gap abierto por abajo en el Ibex, es del día 22/12 hasta el 11890,9

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (13 Ene 2010)

Bueno,
parece que la tendencia alcista sigue su curso, han cerrado el gap de los 11920 y han subido 100 puntos.


----------



## Burney (13 Ene 2010)

se me acaban de vender las Bios a 1.37.

Tenia la orden puesta y la verdad es que no me esperaba que se hicieran hoy.

Una pena porque parece que van a tirar más. Probaré a esperar a ver 

si recorta algo.

PD: Dentro de NAT en 2.75.


----------



## Burney (13 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


>




joder con el volumen de hoy de las BIO ::

voy a ver si consigo volver a entrar en la zona del 1.2x


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Ene 2010)

Para los ARIAd-eros, nos encontramos estos días ante un punto clave... si lo pasamos podríamos salir muy fuerte hacia arriba... sino pues a lo mejor bajamos a probar soporte otra vez a la zona 1,9x$... :S

Estamos entre la tendencia bajista y el fibo38,2% en 2,43$...







Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> se me acaban de vender las Bios a 1.37.
> 
> Tenia la orden puesta y la verdad es que no me esperaba que se hicieran hoy.
> 
> ...



Cuando creas que va a bajar es mejor poner un stop cercano y dejarlo correr a salirse sin más, con esa estrategia gané bastante el mes pasado con MTS, mi objetivo estaba bastante más abajo de donde llegaron al final.

Es decir, cortar rápido las pérdidas y dejar correr las ganancias.


----------



## carvil (13 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Para los ARIAd-eros, nos encontramos estos días ante un punto clave... si lo pasamos podríamos salir muy fuerte hacia arriba... sino pues a lo mejor bajamos a probar soporte otra vez a la zona 1,9x$... :S
> 
> Estamos entre la tendencia bajista y el fibo38,2% en 2,43$...
> 
> ...




¿En qué precio tienes pensado vender?

Hoy tiene resistencia en 2.47-8 y soporte en 2.32

En el E-Mini la presion es ligerisimamente alcista, estaremos en un lateral hasta la apertura que marcará la tendencia a corto.


Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> ¿En qué precio tienes pensado vender?
> 
> Salu2



No tengo precio fijado... siguen en tendencia alcista y mientras siga, seguiré dentro... si pierden el canal alcista del gráfico las finiquito... ahora mismo pasaría por el 1,95$ más o menos... si rompen la línea de tendencia bajista, se pueden ir muy arriba...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

Buenos días.

Calentando CRXX ...en CE está aprobada....

Exalgo New Drug Application

http://www.businesswire.com/portal/...d=news_view&newsId=20090617005395&newsLang=es


Novartis...

http://www.fiercebiotech.com/story/fda-set-review-combinatorx-drug-exalgo/2009-09-23


----------



## Burney (13 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Calentando CRXX ...en CE está aprobada....
> 
> ...



Gracias DP. A esto se le llama entrar y besar el santo. :Baile:


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

Veo muy probable que la FDA aprueba la droga en USA... el precio objetivo de subida puede ser perfectamente en 5.00USD ... con todos los acuerdos pendientes.

Ayer no lo tenía demasiado claro...


En el momento que los traders lleguen... subiremos como la espuma... recuerdo lo mismo en HEB... entré en 0.80USD y las vendí en 1.71USD a los 3 días... luego subieron hasta los 4.50USD

En HEB, conocia desde el principio que la FDA NO APROBARIA ampligen... era FAST MONEY.... garantizado... hay que ser como los gorrones profesionales... llegar de los primeros... y marcharse antes que acabe la fiesta.... -para no recoger/quedarse empapelado- XDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## percebe (13 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Calentando CRXX ...en CE está aprobada....
> 
> ...



coño de esta pille unas cuantas hace un par de dias casi las vendo ayer.


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

CombinatoRx and Neuromed Close Merger | Nachricht | finanzen.net


*About the Combined Company* 
The combined company has substantial opportunity for building value going forward, including: <!-- sh_cad_8 -->


 Partnered product assets such as Exalgo and Prednisporin: 
 Exalgo, a significant late-stage product opportunity which was recently acquired by Mallinckrodt Inc., a subsidiary of Covidien plc, as a key asset in their emerging branded pain management franchise. The key terms of the agreement include $15 million in upfront payments, additional development funding of up to $16 million to cover internal and external costs associated with Exalgo, an FDA approval milestone of $30 million, which could potentially increase up to $40 million, and tiered royalties on Exalgo net sales after FDA approval.
 Prednisporin, a CombinatoRx-derived combination drug candidate, which was recognized as a key ophthalmic asset by Sanofi-Aventis in its acquisition of our collaborator, Fovea Pharmaceuticals. CombinatoRx is eligible to receive development and regulatory-based milestone payments for Prednisporin of up to approximately $40 million and increased tiered royalty payments of up to 12% of net sales.

 Key pipeline programs with the potential to generate long-term value.
 Experienced leadership team with substantial product development expertise and many drug approvals.
 Validated drug discovery technology as illustrated by the CombinatoRx-Novartis oncology collaboration, which has the potential to generate future product opportunities and milestone payments for CombinatoRx.


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

¡Vaya Lujo! | suvivienda.es | elmundo.es

Vaya scam ... precio... PUMPEADO... XDDDDDDD


----------



## aksarben (13 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> ¡Vaya Lujo! | suvivienda.es | elmundo.es
> 
> Vaya scam ... precio... PUMPEADO... XDDDDDDD



Juas, qué barbaridad de precio :8:


----------



## sapito (13 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> ¡Vaya Lujo! | suvivienda.es | elmundo.es
> 
> Vaya scam ... precio... PUMPEADO... XDDDDDDD



Tú que te mueves por esos ambientes, cuanto crees que será su precio postburbuja?


----------



## Hagen (13 Ene 2010)

Esto tiene pinta de irse para abajo, esta tarde.

Me ha entrado una orden de venta a 3.435 en IBR asi que corto


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

Hhmmm... aquí se valora la zona... pero no creo que nadie pague +de 2M€ (aunque su precio figure +5M€)por una casita tan limitada... vaya zona de diversión +sosa.... sala de cine,,, PUB para fiestas... un pinball y futbolín... .. hahahahah... eso es de aficionados. XDDDD

Y la decoración... barata ... barata... lo mejor es el alquiler opcional: 12.000€ al mes. XDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Hagen (13 Ene 2010)

::


donpepito dijo:


> Hhmmm... aquí se valora la zona... pero no creo que nadie pague +de 2M€ (aunque su precio figure +5M€)por una casita tan limitada... vaya zona de diversión +sosa.... sala de cine,,, PUB para fiestas... un pinball y futbolín... .. hahahahah... eso es de aficionados. XDDDD
> 
> Y la decoración... barata ... barata... lo mejor es el alquiler opcional: 12.000€ al mes. XDDDDDDDDDDDDD



y si se va al lado la Belen Esteban no veas si baja la vivienda :8:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Ene 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Esto tiene pinta de irse para abajo, esta tarde.
> 
> Me ha entrado una orden de venta a 3.435 en IBR asi que corto



Opino lo mismo... además el Eur/Dol vuelve a pegársela contra el 1.455, en el entorno de su retroceso 38,2%... lleva 3 días ahí sin poder pasarlo...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

Voy a preparar un nuevo proyecto... BAR en piscina...


----------



## pyn (13 Ene 2010)

¿Mulder a que precio entraste en la BME?


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

Ahora estoy liado con estos taburetes... tengo unas cuantas piernas de maniquís... me queda vestirlas. XDDDDD


----------



## aksarben (13 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ahora estoy liado con estos taburetes... tengo unas cuantas piernas de maniquís... me queda vestirlas. XDDDDD



Admítelo, te aburres mogollón


----------



## Hagen (13 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Mulder a que precio entraste en la BME?



BME la tienen secuestrada, tiene muy poco volumen en el intradia, con 4 duros la han subido.

Tiene un doble techo en torno a los 23,90 dudo que suba de ahí, y si lo hace sera el momento de abrir cortos


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

Si, ahora me quieren dejar en el paro, controladores de aeropuertos vs gestión exterior.... XDDDDDDDD


----------



## ddddd (13 Ene 2010)

Buenos mediodías.

Una preguntita a los que estáis dentro de CRXX.

¿Créeis que todavía hoy se podrá entrar en el entorno de los 0,80 o por el contrario comenzará con spike al alza y de ahí al cielo?

Mulder, ayer entré en WRN ya que me gustaba bastante el gráfico. ¿Ayer habremos visto mínimos o todavía le queda camino a la baja?

Me llamó la atención en el After Hours como hubo una compra de más de 46.000 acciones a 2,34. Creo que hoy comenzaremos a ver alzas en el valor, espero no equivocarme.

Saludos.


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ahora estoy liado con estos taburetes... tengo unas cuantas piernas de maniquís... me queda vestirlas. XDDDDD



Joder, que cosa más hortera O__O!

Lo del Bar en el centro... eso está de PM. Lo que pasa es que eso es para diseñarlo antes de hacer la piscina, una vez echa ya... es jodido. ¿Porqué no vas a enfriar las bebidas con hielo no?.

El "chalete" por más de 5 millones me parece de risa... que por cierto... a 12 mil al mes, sin desgravar ningún gasto ni impuesto te sale una rentabilidad del 2.5%, real podría ser del 1.7% aprox. 

DP! a las 4:30 pm... te iba a decir si nos podrías ir traduciendo, pero para que... ya iremos viendo el marcador, juass.


----------



## Hagen (13 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Joder, que cosa más hortera O__O!
> 
> Lo del Bar en el centro... eso está de PM. Lo que pasa es que eso es para diseñarlo antes de hacer la piscina, una vez echa ya... es jodido. ¿Porqué no vas a enfriar las bebidas con hielo no?.
> 
> ...



Si lo alquilas a menor de 35 años y con ingresos superiores a 7.000 pavos.

No pagas a hacienda ni un chavo de los 12.000 a la Elena Espinosa....


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

Lo de los taburetes era conya... XDDD

DDDD, esta semana puede comenzar a despegar, pero no te puedo recomendar un precio de entrada... yo compré la primera carga en 0.83USD y el resto en 0.77USD hace dos días.

No voy a comprar de momento+... ... si volvemos a los 0.77USD puede que 50k, dependiendo del cambio EUR-USD


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

Antes tenía una mesas hechas -con barricas- ... pero han pasado a mejor vida... en la zona de la bodega, quedaban bien.


----------



## Hagen (13 Ene 2010)

fuera de enagas con un buen pellizco.

Solo estoy corto en IBR


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

Wataru... en el foro de yahoo.. están graciosos...

ARIAD's CC was on Monday!!....There is a Spanish version too...shheeeeeeshhh


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... en el foro de yahoo.. están graciosos...
> 
> ARIAD's CC was on Monday!!....There is a Spanish version too...shheeeeeeshhh



Uish, así llevan ya desde el Lunes. Hay otro post titulado "the whisper" (no se si lo he escrito bien  ). Hablan de que es un pacto con Merck y que el calculo salía a 19 $ por acción, ni lo he comentado porque no tiene crédito por mi parte.

Lo que no se porque hay tanto lío de fechas en este congreso. En otros que yo recuerde no ha pasado esto.

Edito:

Ah, otra cosa... ¿No era el máximo permitido de 3 meses para avisar de tu posi? Hoy ha salido publicada una compra de casi 1 millón de accs. de MARZO del 2009 ¿Jarrr....?.

-Me autorespondo... este Fondo acaba de entrar nuevo en la base de datos de Mffais.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Mulder a que precio entraste en la BME?



En 23.62, pero no están pasando de 23.85, a mi buen entender la están sujetando a la fuerza y todo este movimiento de hoy es un fake para pillar gacelillas, si no baja esta semana lo hará la que viene con fuerza.

Aunque haya pasado dos veces el stop mental que tenía creo que al final acabará bajando y la voy a mantener de momento, aunque tenga el contra el coste de oportunidad de meterme en otras.

A partir de ahora debería bajar con más 'diligencia'.


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Ene 2010)

DP! HYTM Look it!

Hythiam Announces Publication on Predictive Modeling for Substance Dependent Populations in Perspectives in Health Information Management - Yahoo! Finance

Aún no me he leído la noticia, ni he visto cuantas shares... pero al menos, veo interés en que no baje la cotización.


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

HYTM... ha sido un caramelo... la he dejado pasar cuando estaba a buen precio de entrada 0.3xUSD ... os deseo las mejores plusv!

Mejor estoy centrado en ARIAd & CRXX ...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Ene 2010)

Corto en stoxx 2984


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

Wataru, ese fondo... entró en agosto a buen precio... si haces una busqueda en nuestro foro -burbuja- ya lo comentamos en su momento.

Han vendido un 25% de las acciones, desde entonces...


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> HYTM... ha sido un caramelo... la he dejado pasar cuando estaba a buen precio de entrada 0.3xUSD ... os deseo las mejores plusv!
> 
> Mejor estoy centrado en ARIAd & CRXX ...



Juas, para los niveles que tu manejas te hubiera echo falta mucho volumen... 

De todas formas, no bromeo, pienso que la vamos a ver en 2-4 dolares en no demasiado tiempo. Pero todo son rumores...

ED: ¿Y cómo es que no estaba en Mffais?... si si... vi que vendieron unas pocas..


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En 23.62, pero no están pasando de 23.85, a mi buen entender la están sujetando a la fuerza y todo este movimiento de hoy es un fake para pillar gacelillas, si no baja esta semana lo hará la que viene con fuerza.
> 
> Aunque haya pasado dos veces el stop mental que tenía creo que al final acabará bajando y la voy a mantener de momento, aunque tenga el contra el coste de oportunidad de meterme en otras.
> 
> A partir de ahora debería bajar con más 'diligencia'.



Hablais de poneros cortos o largos?
Esta ahora en 23.95...


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Veo que los largos está un poco depres... os voy a alegrar la semana... DP HF ... en su habitual línea de investigación..... presenta:
> 
> Banco de inversiones -ALEMAN- que ha estado realizando compras por BILLONES de Dolares hace unos días:
> 
> ...



17 de AGOSTO 2009


Ese era el hilo!!!


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hablais de poneros cortos o largos?
> Esta ahora en 23.95...



Si pero ha sido visto y no visto, ahora ha vuelto donde estaba, de todas formas tenía que haberlas soltado ayer cuando ya les sacaba un buen pellizco.


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

Si estaba en MFFAIS.... cuando compraron el 1M de acciones, lo hablamos en esa fecha.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si pero ha sido visto y no visto, ahora ha vuelto donde estaba, de todas formas tenía que haberlas soltado ayer cuando ya les sacaba un buen pellizco.



Tranki,ya me puse corto yo tambien,ya veras como las bajo,mira las posis de venta,voy a crear terror vendedor jajajajaja


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

HL creando presión vendedora.... así se hace!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Si estaba en MFFAIS.... cuando compraron el 1M de acciones, lo hablamos en esa fecha.



Ajam... será fallo del programita ^__^!

Aprovecho, para los que lleven las Hytm comentar lo del rumor, que no lo es... lo dijo su presi, sobre el contrato con Blue Cross, que es el premio gordo:

The Blue Cross and Blue Shield Association is a national federation of 39 independent, community-based and locally operated Blue Cross and Blue Shield companies that collectively provide healthcare coverage for 100 million members - one-in-three Americans.

Estas cosas no se cuentan... porque son rumores, pero ya que estamos 
Ah yo vi el vídeo... juas


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> HL creando presión vendedora.... así se hace!!!



Mulder ya me puedes hacer la pelota una semana por lo menos jajajajaja


----------



## Catacrack (13 Ene 2010)

En R4 no quedan cortos para BME  yo tambien quiero hacerme rico...


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Corto en 12001
> 
> Alguien me informa de hasta que hora puedo negociar la C/V y a partir de que hora te lo ejecutan con la media de las 16:15-16:45 ?
> 
> ...



Creo que no te han contestado.

Puedes comprar/vender hasta las 16:45 del viernes (bueno, o 16:44:59...). Los que tengas en cartera a partir de ese momento se te ejecutan con la media aritmética de entre las 16:15-16:45, no sé si se ejecuta justo en ese momento o al final de la sesión pero vamos, con ese precio.


----------



## Burney (13 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> DP! HYTM Look it!
> 
> Hythiam Announces Publication on Predictive Modeling for Substance Dependent Populations in Perspectives in Health Information Management - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> Aún no me he leído la noticia, ni he visto cuantas shares... pero al menos, veo interés en que no baje la cotización.




:ouch:

precisamente era uno de los que hoy iba a seguir para una posible entrada... lo miré anoche y hace muy buena pinta, en principio está pullbackeando la directriz bajista que superó. Si se confirma la figura hay una buena subida por delante... (confirmación, la superación del 0,64)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> En R4 no quedan cortos para BME  yo tambien quiero hacerme rico...



Hay que tener cuentas en varios brokers para que no te pille el toro,en interdin si tienes


----------



## Catacrack (13 Ene 2010)

Con R4 estoy muy contento pero me sablean mucho en comisiones. Alguna recomendacion ?


----------



## Burney (13 Ene 2010)

las Natras también hacen pinta de dar un buen estirón en cualquier momento

tenia puesto para entrar en 2,67 y a media mañana como parecía que iba a despegar entré al vuelo en 2.75.

Creo que la refinanciación de esta empresa está proxima. 

La zona objetivo de venta sería el 3,30.









---------------------

Las BIO han tocado el 1,26, creo que aún le queda un tironcillo hasta el 1.20.

En el IBEX creo que también falta un tironcillo a la baja.

--------------------------------



Mulder dijo:


> Cuando creas que va a bajar es mejor poner un stop cercano y dejarlo correr a salirse sin más, con esa estrategia gané bastante el mes pasado con MTS, mi objetivo estaba bastante más abajo de donde llegaron al final.
> 
> Es decir, cortar rápido las pérdidas y dejar correr las ganancias.



Gracias, tienes razón. Lo que pasó es que tenia la orden puesta y me enteré de que se habian vendido porque recibí el mensaje de R4 en el movil. No me esperaba en absoluto que pudieran llegar tan pronto al objetivo de subida que les había dado.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Con R4 estoy muy contento pero me sablean mucho en comisiones. Alguna recomendacion ?



Interdin,son mas baratos en comisiones y puedes operar a traves del aifon de pm en tiempo real,la app es realmente buena.

En Interdin los minis del ibex cuestan 0,90 y el grande 3,75 euros
Contratos del stoxx 7 euros.

https://www.interdin.com/ProductosTarifas.aspx

Interdin solo tiene derivados y cfds de España y Europa.

Para comprar acciones utiliza R4.


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

En RT4 nunca tendrán CORTOS en BME... ellos tienen parte de la empresa. XDDDDDDDD

No he mirado las accs... pero el PM está calentito...

CombinatoRx, Incorporated - Google Finance


----------



## Catacrack (13 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> En Interdin los minis del ibex cuestan 0,90 y el grande 3,75 euros
> Contratos del stoxx 7 euros.



Pues me voy a abrir una cuenta porque me ha gustado operar con futuros y en R4 por los gordos me cobran 9,5€ por cada compra o venta. Y como soy un centimero al cabo del mes les regalo una pasta gansa.

Pecata tu con que operas y cuanto te cobran por contrato ?


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pues me voy a abrir una cuenta porque me ha gustado operar con futuros y en R4 por los gordos me cobran 9,5€ por cada compra o venta. Y como soy un centimero al cabo del mes les regalo una pasta gansa.
> 
> Pecata tu con que operas y cuanto te cobran por contrato ?



Antes de abandonar el barco de RT4, habla con ellos, son muy flexibles... verás como te igualan el precio.ehhh


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pues me voy a abrir una cuenta porque me ha gustado operar con futuros y en R4 por los gordos me cobran 9,5€ por cada compra o venta. Y como soy un centimero al cabo del mes les regalo una pasta gansa.
> 
> Pecata tu con que operas y cuanto te cobran por contrato ?



Yo también con R4, en su día cuando comparé me salía mejor R4 porque antes operaba solo con acciones...


----------



## tonuel (13 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pues me voy a abrir una cuenta porque me ha gustado operar con futuros y en R4 por los gordos me cobran 9,5€ por cada compra o venta. Y como soy un centimero al cabo del mes les regalo una pasta gansa.




¿Interdin...? ::

:fiufiu:


Por cierto...


¿Alguien ha probado la nueva herramienta de R4 para el Iphone?

Como le pille el gustito soy hombre muerto... :56:





Saludos ::


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Antes de abandonar el barco de RT4, habla con ellos, son muy flexibles... verás como te igualan el precio.ehhh



No me digas que en esto también se regatea... yo el otro día regatee con el seguro del coche, les saqué 20 euritos... mi marido me dice que soy un poco "gitana", je je je.

Claro que a DP en R4 le pondrán alfombra roja y le darán cesta de navidad. Yo para ellos soy una perroflauta.


----------



## Catacrack (13 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Antes de abandonar el barco de RT4, habla con ellos, son muy flexibles... verás como te igualan el precio.ehhh



Les llamo descaradamente y les digo que me igualen las tarifas de interdin en MEFF o me voy a la competencia. Suena descarado pero si dices que funciona lo hago. ¿Que mas les puedo pedir? 

Otra cosa buena/mala de interdin es que hasta las 17h solo te piden de garantias 3600€ por un contrato de los gordos. Lo que multiplica el apalancamiento y te puede dejar debajo de un puente.


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

Sutilmente... amigo!!!

Comentable que estás muy contento con ellos, pero que te ha llegado una información de interdin... con tal precio, etc bla bla bla 

Entrale... preguntando la forma de mejorar las tarifas... y luego le sueltas eso. XDDDDDDD


----------



## tonuel (13 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Otra cosa buena/mala de interdin es que hasta las 17h solo te piden de garantias 3600€ por un contrato de los gordos. Lo que multiplica el apalancamiento y *te puede dejar debajo de un puente*.





Si es por eso no se preocupe..., yo le puedo agenciar unos buenos cartones...








Saludos


----------



## Catacrack (13 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Sutilmente... amigo!!!
> 
> Comentable que estás muy contento con ellos, pero que te ha llegado una información de interdin... con tal precio, etc bla bla bla
> 
> Entrale... preguntando la forma de mejorar las tarifas... y luego le sueltas eso. XDDDDDDD



A ti que te enviaron por navidad ? 

Porque a mi ni una triste postal de felicitacion...


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> A ti que te enviaron por navidad ?
> 
> Porque a mi ni una triste postal de felicitacion...



A mi si me enviaron una postal... yo hubiera preferido el jamón pero bueno...

Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> A ti que te enviaron por navidad ?
> 
> Porque a mi ni una triste postal de felicitacion...



A mi si.
Me enviaron una postal.
Pero no sé si fue desde la central o desde la oficina de mi ciudad, no me acuerdo...


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2010)

las negociaciones siempre que se pueda, con buenas maneras y mucho humor

pregúntales por tarifas planas, bonos o algo así. llórales que negocias intradía mucho y que en interdín blah blah


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Ene 2010)

Corto en EuroDolar nivel 1.4571... fibo38,2% de esta bajada... Stop 1.4602

Saludos...


----------



## aksarben (13 Ene 2010)

Pre-Market Time (ET) Pre-Market Price Pre-Market Share Volume
08 :40 $ .865 800

Un vacilón...


----------



## Hagen (13 Ene 2010)

Nos falta un pequeño remeneo y el SAN se va con el equipo del IBEX abajo....


----------



## tonuel (13 Ene 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Nos falta un pequeño remeneo y el SAN se va con el equipo del IBEX abajo....



ienso:


¿Voy enfriando el champagne...? :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2010)

tenemos un gap que cerrar arriba
el esepé tiene que llegar al menos a 1148

luego abajo, porque costará romper los 1150, pero se conseguirá y subirá muy fuerte

(opinión personal  )


----------



## tonuel (13 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha probado la nueva herramienta de R4 para el Iphone?




Menuda traca de aplicación... xD... 

No gira la pantalla... ::



Saludos ::


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Menuda traca de aplicación... xD...



Pues la de Interdin va bien...hasta que pasas un dia fuera de casa y empiezas a usarla mucho, entonces te das cuenta como los iconos 'desaparecen' misteriosamente (pero si pulsas en ese sitio resulta que siguen ahí) luego hay pantallas que empiezan a no cargar y al final te sales un rato para que se resetee la aplicación y luego sigue funcionando tan bien como al principio 

De todas formas no está tan mal.


----------



## tonuel (13 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> De todas formas no está tan mal.




Ya lo veo... 


Ten cuidado no te vuele todo el dinero de la cuenta entre reseteo y reseteo...


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Les llamo descaradamente y les digo que me igualen las tarifas de interdin en MEFF o me voy a la competencia. Suena descarado pero si dices que funciona lo hago. ¿Que mas les puedo pedir?
> 
> Otra cosa buena/mala de interdin es que hasta las 17h solo te piden de garantias 3600€ por un contrato de los gordos. Lo que multiplica el apalancamiento y te puede dejar debajo de un puente.



Yo de ti tendría cuentas en los dos sitios para aprovechar cortos de ambos lados, porque cuando en uno tienen en el otro no y así va la cosa, es desesperante operar con cortos en Ejpein.


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

Tengo mi regalito en la delegación, pero no he tenido ocasión en pasarme.... la tarjetita si me llegó... en mi ciudad la directora es una chica muy competente y cordial.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mulder ya me puedes hacer la pelota una semana por lo menos jajajajaja



Mantenla hasta casi finales de mes y ya verás como eres tu el que me hace la pelota a mi


----------



## Catacrack (13 Ene 2010)

Revisare la correspondecia cuando vaya a casa de mis padres pero en navidad no vi ni una triste postal.

Ya me he puesto en contacto con interdin y en 2 dias se pondran en contacto conmigo. De todas maneras mañana tambien llamare a R4 para pedirles un lote de navidad y una rebaja en las tarifas. Nunca me he pasado por la oficina de Bcn siempre lo hice todo por correspondencia y solo una vez me acuerdo de habler hablado telefonicamente y fue por bloquear la cuenta tras 3 pins erroneos. Ellos nunca me han llamado para nada pero eso es un punto positivo odio que me molesten por telefono.


----------



## Burney (13 Ene 2010)

viendo el gráfico creo bastante probable otro meneo a la baja hasta buscar la directriz de color rojo...


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ene 2010)

Ojo que el IBEX entra en números rojos.
Y el Eurostoxx, y el SP, y todos...
PANIC, PANIC.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Mantenla hasta casi finales de mes y ya verás como eres tu el que me hace la pelota a mi



Si el San sigue bajando mantendria los cortos de BME,de momento aguanto las posiciones,no se a las 5 tendre que cerrar algo voy al limite de la palanqueta


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2010)

es un murciélago, va a llegar a 12200 en 1 ó 2 días


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Ene 2010)

Joder estoy por cerrar cortos del SAN 11,66 que los llevo desde 12,10..... que hago pajaro en mano o botas volando????


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Ene 2010)

Burney, no sé si viste un recuento de ondas que puse ayer por la noche del ibex... pero venía a decir lo mismo que tú en este... buscar la directriz que pasa por el 1177x...  http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2366827-post70200.html

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2010)

Pues como el Stoxx pierda el 2975 con claridad nos vamos al 2911-12 de seguido prácticamente.


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

Pajaro en mano... otra vez el circulo...


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2010)

estamos dando vueltas, chocaremos con techo y otra vez abajo a guarrear

pájaro en mano... habrá oportunidad de más cortos arriba


----------



## Burney (13 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tengo mi regalito en la delegación, pero no he tenido ocasión en pasarme.... la tarjetita si me llegó... en mi ciudad la directora es una chica muy competente y cordial.



con la pasta que meneas deben de hacerte la ola y todo 




las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Burney, no sé si viste un recuento de ondas que puse ayer por la noche del ibex... pero venía a decir lo mismo que tú en este... buscar la directriz que pasa por el 1177x...  http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2366827-post70200.html
> 
> Saludos...




lo acabo de ver, me parece bastante probable tu pronóstico

si no te importa me lo guardo

con esto y con Mulder controlando los timings _esto tá chupao_


----------



## Catacrack (13 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Joder estoy por cerrar cortos del SAN 11,66 que los llevo desde 12,10..... que hago pajaro en mano o botas volando????



Cierralos los podras abrir en pocas semanas en 13€


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Ene 2010)

Fuera del San a 11.66 jodete botassssssssssssss,te rompi el ojete jajajajajajajajaja

Vaya tela,me sale bien una operacion de 10....


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

CRXX powah!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Ene 2010)

Voy a ver donde me meto.... creo que voy a terminar de hundir a BME....


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2010)

Crxx 0.880 +0.070 (8.64%)


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

AGEN sigue la fiesta... sin DP!


----------



## Catacrack (13 Ene 2010)

HL aqui ni el mismisimo DP le sopla un pelo a tito Botin

En mi oficina podre su foto junto a la de Amancio y el Pocero.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Fuera del San a 11.66 jodete botassssssssssssss,te rompi el ojete jajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Vaya tela,me sale bien una operacion de 10....



Si, HL, seguro que con tus cortos centimeros le has roto el ojete al botas, ja ja ja ja.


----------



## Burney (13 Ene 2010)

si las SAN llegan al 11,50 me pillo unas calles alegremente


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

Crxx +19% dp top -buy-


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si, HL, seguro que con tus cortos centimeros le has roto el ojete al botas, ja ja ja ja.



10.000 le tienen que escocer un poquito,pero ya llegara su dia no te preocupes que sus papelitos llegaran a valer 0.....


----------



## aksarben (13 Ene 2010)

CRXX :O

+10 caracteres


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2010)

Venga que va....que va...que va!


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> 10.000 le tienen que escocer un poquito,pero ya llegara su dia no te preocupes que sus papelitos llegaran a valer 0.....



El día que se hunda el SAN estaremos en Madmax... y de Interdin y R4 no quedarán ni las cenizas.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Ene 2010)

Ostia el san de despeña..... joderrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Ene 2010)

Estaban esperando que cerrases cortos 

Corto en BME (palabra de Mulder, amén) y largo en TEF


----------



## pyn (13 Ene 2010)

Cómo ha cambiado este hilo, se ve bajar al SAN un mísero 0,85% y ya se está despeñando...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Estaban esperando que cerrases cortos
> 
> Corto en BME (palabra de Mulder, amén) y largo en TEF



Vamos a meterle mas chicha....


----------



## chameleon (13 Ene 2010)

¿hasta dónde puede llegar crxx?


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

ahora vuelvo...


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Estaban esperando que cerrases cortos
> 
> Corto en BME (palabra de Mulder, amén) y largo en TEF



Esta semana no estoy acertando demasiado, aunque espero redimirme aguantando, de todas formas la termporada de resultados es lo que tiene, es algo imprevisible.

El Stoxx en 2975, ahora empieza lo bueno.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Ene 2010)

Que mierda es esta en BME salen 2 posis de venta en 23.87


----------



## Burney (13 Ene 2010)

Las Citis podrían rebotar en 3,40-3.45


----------



## Africano (13 Ene 2010)

LJPC y CRXX :8:


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ene 2010)

Nos vamos a la mierda.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Que mierda es esta en BME salen 2 posis de venta en 23.87



Si, en Interdin deberían poner un 5 al final de cada segundo precio pero mira...


----------



## destr0 (13 Ene 2010)

dentro en CRXX a 0,89 con unas pocas. A ver si hay suerte


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2010)

Ese SAN pa abajo si señor,


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2010)

Hoy a las petroleras les están dando a base de bien, entre ellas mis WNR, creo que mañana cambiará la cosa, incluso tal vez cambie a final de sesión.


----------



## Burney (13 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿hasta dónde puede llegar crxx?



sirvase usted mismo 











Mulder dijo:


> Hoy a las petroleras les están dando a base de bien, entre ellas mis WNR, creo que mañana cambiará la cosa, incluso tal vez cambie a final de sesión.




Tengo las DPTR rozando la zona de compra. Pero bastantes fregados tengo ahora para más riesgos, voy a esperar a ver que los indices llegan a zonas objetivo (Ibex 11800- SP500 en 1125)


----------



## pyn (13 Ene 2010)

Otra vez en el nivel importantísimos de los 11920 del ibex...


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Otra vez en el nivel importantísimos de los 11920 del ibex...



Que lo pierda! que lo pierda! ra ra ra


----------



## Catacrack (13 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Otra vez en el nivel importantísimos de los 11920 del ibex...



Abierto un largo por aquello de solidarizarme con pecata.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ese SAN pa abajo si señor,



Ayer ya le comentaba a HL que estaba a punto de caramelo para cortos, esa previsión no estuvo mal.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ayer ya le comentaba a HL que estaba a punto de caramelo para cortos, esa previsión no estuvo mal.



Ya estará el botín diciéndoles a las agencias para que no suelten ni uno


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Que lo pierda! que lo pierda! ra ra ra



Serás tocahuevos. :vomito:


----------



## pyn (13 Ene 2010)

Hoy lo han intentado unas cuantas veces, no creo que lo rompan así como así. 

¿pecata mantienes los lagos con SL en algún punto?


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Serás tocahuevos. :vomito:



Lo siento pecata, pero yo voy corto :no:


----------



## Hagen (13 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy a las petroleras les están dando a base de bien, entre ellas mis WNR, creo que mañana cambiará la cosa, incluso tal vez cambie a final de sesión.



Han aumentado los inventarios de petroleo. Por eso la caida del petroleo y demas


----------



## Catacrack (13 Ene 2010)

El soporte parece que aguanta voy con 2 largos espero quitarmelos de encima antes del cierre.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Hoy lo han intentado unas cuantas veces, no creo que lo rompan así como así.
> 
> ¿pecata mantienes los lagos con SL en algún punto?



mmmhhh... no.
he cerrado antes un largo en 11980 y he vuelto a abrir en 11920.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2010)

Mañana presenta resultados Intel tras el cierre de mercado, con la que está cayendo en las técnológicas me atrevería a decir que saldrán buenos.


----------



## tonuel (13 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> ahora vuelvo...



No tardes...


----------



## tonuel (13 Ene 2010)

En el movil no se ve muy bien el grafico..., lo que si aprecio es la pendiente... 


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2010)

Por cierto mirad ARIA


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Por cierto mirad ARIA



Pues DP no ha sido, porque ha dicho que se iba...


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Por cierto mirad ARIA



Grrr tengo un mosqueo de la leche... en los foros no han comentado apenas nada y casi estará acabando la conferencia.

Solo que el Rida saldrá el año que viene...

Puto inglés... a ver cuando sacan un cacharrito de esos de las pelis futuristas que se ponían en la oreja y... juuuass.

En fin...

Jurrr no me había fijado en mis Hytm... ñam ñam...


----------



## Hagen (13 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Por cierto mirad ARIA



Ahora sabemos porque se ha ido DON PEPITO

2.44 
+0.08 (3.39%)


----------



## Burney (13 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Mañana presenta resultados Intel tras el cierre de mercado, con la que está cayendo en las técnológicas me atrevería a decir que saldrán buenos.



por gráfico hay una directriz bajista muy importante en la zona de 24 $, los resultados podrían ser una buena excusa para llevar al valor a ese nivel... ienso:


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> por gráfico hay una directriz bajista muy importante en la zona de 24 $, los resultados podrían ser una buena excusa para llevar al valor a ese nivel... ienso:



Según mis estadísticas Intel debería bajar un 0.72% desde hoy hasta el lunes a primera hora, aunque cada día sale de un color distinto.


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

Nada!!! que no he encontrado a los tipos que les vendi mis AGEN ayer.. se han ido con mis plusvalías...

CRXX & ARIAd me las tienen que devolver. arghh!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues DP no ha sido, porque ha dicho que se iba...



a lo mejor desde el iphone está haciendo trastadas en la cot


----------



## Burney (13 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Según mis estadísticas Intel debería bajar un 0.72% desde hoy hasta el lunes a primera hora, aunque cada día sale de un color distinto.



y de hoy a una semana o un mes por ejemplo se puede mirar? ienso: :


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

MERCK rulez!!!


----------



## pyn (13 Ene 2010)

Las farmas del NASDAQ sacan a uno de sus casillas, es frustrante ver que tienes una cartera virtual con 10-12, subiendo algunas un 12%, 30% y las que llevas de verdad suben un pírrico 1% joder....


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> y de hoy a una semana o un mes por ejemplo se puede mirar? ienso: :



En la semana: -1.34%
En el mes: +5.72%

edito: donde digo un mes quiero decir del 13 de enero al 13 de febrero.


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> MERCK rulez!!!



Harvey dice que las negociaciones con Merck concluirán muy pronto. 

¿A qué se referirá?


----------



## Hagen (13 Ene 2010)

Menuda sesión más aburrida en IBR, se mueve menos que los ojos de espinete..... habra que armarse de paciencia.....


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

Nueva inyección de MERCK.... me imagino.... o quizás la colaboración para ap234. XDDDDDDDD

Menudos mam los de AGEN... esa megafiesta y vendo la invitación un día antes. ;[


----------



## Burney (13 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En la semana: -1.34%
> En el mes: +5.72%
> 
> edito: donde digo un mes quiero decir del 13 de enero al 13 de febrero.



gracias

no veas qué mal cuerpo me ha dado ver esa directriz de color rojo... :S

viendo eso lo normal sería que con los resultados bajara para corregir algo... y en unos meses fuera a buscar esa directriz bajista que está en 24$


----------



## destr0 (13 Ene 2010)

crxx 0,99 +22,22%


----------



## Burney (13 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> crxx 0,99 +22,22%



ahora dan un tirón las Natras y me da un orgasmo


----------



## pyn (13 Ene 2010)

Finalmente el soporte de los 11920 ha hecho su función y ha aguantado muy bien. Estironcito final, un poco más en la robasta y aquí no ha pasado nada.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Ene 2010)

robasta, patapum parriba!


----------



## Burney (13 Ene 2010)

vigilen NHH mañana

si supera el 4.40 hay que entrar al vuelo (tontaina de mi tenia una orden de compra en 4,02 y la quité ayer tarde...)


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

Vamos a por 1.00USD en CRXX in pocos minutos


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Finalmente el soporte de los 11920 ha hecho su función y ha aguantado muy bien. Estironcito final, un poco más en la robasta y aquí no ha pasado nada.





R3v3nANT dijo:


> robasta, patapum parriba!



VAMOSSSSSSSSS P'ARRIBA.
Mulder, cierra esos cortos, ja ja ja ja, y únete a la fiesta alcista.

Ya van tornando a verde los índices.


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> VAMOSSSSSSSSS P'ARRIBA.
> Mulder, cierra esos cortos, ja ja ja ja, y únete a la fiesta alcista.
> 
> Ya van tornando a verde los índices.



Te ha faltado el Ra! ra! RA! jajaja ya sabes :bla: .

Un saludo


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Ene 2010)

Yo jugué en el equipo de Pecata hoy (largo desde 11915), sorry Mulder :X


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> VAMOSSSSSSSSS P'ARRIBA.
> Mulder, cierra esos cortos, ja ja ja ja, y únete a la fiesta alcista.
> 
> Ya van tornando a verde los índices.



Pues parece que se ha dado esto la vuelta, sin embargo espero que mañana sigamos bajando un poco más.

Y ahora el volumen de los leoncios en el Ibex, se han pasado la mañana vendiendo en grandes cantidades pero hacia el mediodia han empezado a comprar bastante y han llegado a dejar el volumen del día con saldo bastante positivo, aunque llama la atención que no hayan hecho operaciones de última hora, no hay movimientos significativos desde antes de las 17.

Aunque el volumen hoy ha sido altísimo y estas subidas con tanto volumen no las veo fiables, también podría significar un cambio de tendencia, si mañana el volumen baja confirmaremos que nos hemos dado la vuelta, pero ojo que a partir de mañana vamos a tener varios handicaps, se acerca el vencimiento y es víspera de luna llena, puede ocurrir de todo.

edito: Por cierto, también voy largo en una petrolera gringa, aunque de momento sin beneficio.


----------



## Burney (13 Ene 2010)

he estado mirando las Ariad y madre mía qué pinta más interesante tienen si consiguen superar los 2,45-2,50 (directriz bajista de color rojo).

si lo supera me uno al club, y si no lo supera y busca apoyo en la directriz inferior que debe estar en 2.10-2.15, también


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Corto en EuroDolar nivel 1.4571... fibo38,2% de esta bajada... Stop 1.4602
> 
> Saludos...



Cerrado en 1.4489... 150% de beneficios en 2h! :baba:

Saludos...

PD: Burney, has puesto el mismo gráfico que yo esta mañana... no te lees el hilo o qué!!!! http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2366827-post70200.html


----------



## Burney (13 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cerrado en 1.4489... 150% de beneficios en 2h! :baba:
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Burney, has puesto el mismo gráfico que yo esta mañana... no te lees el hilo o qué!!!! http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2366827-post70200.html



joder otra vez jajajajajaja 

esta mañana estaba en el curro y cuando entraba lo hacia medio disimulando para que mi compañero no me viera, que bolsear sabe que bolseo pero forear como que prefieron que no me vean 

voy a ver tu gráfico

PD: Ahora lo he visto, en ese momento estaba liado con las Bios mientras hablaba por télefono. Hay veces que necesito un clon. 


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2368601-post70253.html


----------



## Burney (13 Ene 2010)

Los de CVX MA se han quedado a gusto vendiendo santanderes...

SGV MA 669.036 1.655.106 -986.070 
BRC MA 600.143 1.786.959 -1.186.816 
WRG MA 687.582 2.959.525 -2.271.943 
MOR MA 954.932 3.227.078 -2.272.146 
CVX MA 892.197 6.664.224 -5.772.027


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

Han puesto una orden grandecita en CRXX a 1.03USD ... está intentando pasar esa resistencia..


----------



## carvil (13 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes 


Siguiente resistencia importante en el E-Mini 1.144-6



Salu2


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Ene 2010)

Mulder me estan follando con el corto del stoxx dime soportes/resistencias....donde pongo stop ect....


----------



## Burney (13 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Han puesto una orden grandecita en CRXX a 1.03USD ... está intentando pasar esa resistencia..



no es casualidad, es donde están esas directrices bajistas del gráfico... (ya es casualidad que coincidan dos en el mismo sitio...)

si lo supera...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Ene 2010)

Por si alguien de este hilo no lee el hilo de juancarlob (que no creo que haya nadie...)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2370250-post4308.html

Saludos...

PD: A ver como se toma esto el mercado...


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mulder me estan follando con el corto del stoxx dime soportes/resistencias....donde pongo stop ect....



Mulder va corto también...


----------



## Burney (13 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por si alguien de este hilo no lee el hilo de juancarlob (que no creo que haya nadie...)
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2370250-post4308.html
> 
> ...



qué interesante... 

me suscribo 

PD: Hola, soy nadie


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por si alguien de este hilo no lee el hilo de juancarlob (que no creo que haya nadie...)
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2370250-post4308.html
> 
> ...



Pues yo no había entrado nunca. 
Pero gracias, me parece muy interesante.


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

Burney... hemos pasado esa resistencia... pero no es capaz de subir+


----------



## carvil (13 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por si alguien de este hilo no lee el hilo de juancarlob (que no creo que haya nadie...)
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2370250-post4308.html
> 
> ...




En principio el Euro parece no percibir nada.

Cerrado el gap de ayer en el VIX.


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (13 Ene 2010)

1,4573€ MAX intradia.


----------



## Burney (13 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Burney... hemos pasado esa resistencia... pero no es capaz de subir+



entre lo que llevamos de subida en un día... y todo el papel que debe haber _pillado _entre el 1-1,20 en el que estuvo lateral durante un mes... es normal que cueste... yo mismo me estoy sorprendiendo de la fuerza que tiene y todo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> En principio el Euro parece no percibir nada.
> Cerrado el gap de ayer en el VIX.
> Salu2



Lo estaba mirando por si bajaba de nuevo... pero parece que ni se inmuta, y el subidón es tremendo... hoy Cárpatos ponía una gráfica en la que decía que había cierto nerviosismo y estaba en 280... ha subido como un cohete! :8:

CDS griegos actualizados:








donpepito dijo:


> 1,4573€ MAX intradia.



Dímelo a mí, que me he puesto corto en el 1,4571...  Ha cumplido el fibo38,2% a la perfección! Nunca había realizado ninguna operación con divisas, y he metido casi lo mínimo, pero he ganado un 150% en a penas 2 horas... 8:

Saludos...


----------



## Claca (13 Ene 2010)

Paso a saludar. Tanto arriba y abajo marea un poco... yo por ahora me mantengo a la espera, prefiero perderme el siguiente movimiento a quedar pillado con alguna posición, que el stop queda todavía lejos en ambas direcciones. Os deseo mucha suerte a los que seguís dentro.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mulder me estan follando con el corto del stoxx dime soportes/resistencias....donde pongo stop ect....



¿donde has entrado? ahora mismo está en 2992, si baja 2986 será soporte y parará ahí, si sigue bajando y lo pasa siguiente soporte 2975.

No creo que ahora el Stoxx llegue a 3000, pero si logra superarlo podría irse 3012 fácilmente.

Si te ves con ganas de aguantarlo varios dias yo creo que va a irse a 2912, pero eso podría no ocurrir hasta la semana que viene.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Ene 2010)

Esto haría bajar al Ibex...? ienso:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-probabilidad-de-quiebra-cercana-al-12-a.html

Saludos...


----------



## Kujire (13 Ene 2010)

Hannibal, .... te lo voy a bajar un poco


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Ene 2010)

Los tengo a 2984 de media,dale pabajo kujiiii!!!!


----------



## Kujire (13 Ene 2010)

2984?????8:

te lo he puesto en 2989, jo Hannibal que en 2990 tengo a los talibanes :cook:... puff 

tengo a la play virtualizando .... y estamos contra tendencia :56que lo sepas...)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Ene 2010)

Vaya telaaaa,cierro posi y me pongo largo????:´(


----------



## Kujire (13 Ene 2010)

puff, el ESEPE anda fuerte ... ok tal como vamos dentro de un poco comienza la última horaienso: no sé el mode que tienen pensado para hoy pero la idea de ahora es de subir un poco a mí me parece un poco de fanfarronería:bla: y no descarto tocar 2990 de nuevo en el perroflauta

voy a verlo para mañana a ver como viene:


----------



## Kujire (13 Ene 2010)

están haciendo la subidita……… puff creo que es un fake pero lo van a llevar así hasta el final de sesión. El problema es que estamos alcistas y a la hora de corregir es malo que se pasen mucho tiempo en las alturas (la gente se acostumbra) y luego no los bajas…

no creo que puedan ir mucho más arriba, y de hecho el SP puede corregir mañana un poco durante la sesión … yo no me pondría larga tampoco, ummm el ESEPE tiene un figura muy fea a corto que hoy la ha esquivado por un pelo, pero de madrugada(US) quień sabe….

PD: ... tengo al Chamán preparado, muñequito de Blankfield en mano, ristra de ajos ... bola de cristal y pizza... si repuntan más LO PINCHO


----------



## Hagen (13 Ene 2010)

Ya ha cerrado el SP el gap que tenia del lunes, mañana por la mañana estaremos alcista hasta que abran los americanos y nos vayamos con el equipo para abajo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 Ene 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> están haciendo la subidita……… puff creo que es un fake pero lo van a llevar así hasta el final de sesión. El problema es que estamos alcistas y a la hora de corregir es malo que se pasen mucho tiempo en las alturas (la gente se acostumbra) y luego no los bajas…
> 
> no creo que puedan ir mucho más arriba, y de hecho el SP puede corregir mañana un poco durante la sesión … yo no me pondría larga tampoco, ummm el ESEPE tiene un figura muy fea a corto que hoy la ha esquivado por un pelo, pero de madrugada(US) quień sabe….
> 
> PD: ... tengo al Chamán preparado, muñequito de Blankfield en mano, ristra de ajos ... bola de cristal y pizza... si repuntan más LO PINCHO



Al final me quedo vendido para mañana....ponte tacon de aguja y pisa al muñeko yaaaaa!!!!! :XX:

PD: Como cerreis las BME mañana los que las teneis corto os la vereis conmigo!!! Aguantar la posi por si la suben mañana.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Ene 2010)

HL, corto desde 23,90, si Mulder dice que cae es que cae


----------



## Mulder (14 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> HL, corto desde 23,90, si Mulder dice que cae es que cae



La semana que viene cae seguro, durante lo que queda de esta también debería caer, pero no lo tengo tan claro la veo más fuerte de lo que pensaba en un principio, aunque también he notado que la aguantan demasiado para que no caiga más y eso tarde o temprano acabará en ....


guano!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Ene 2010)

Hola hamijos...

He estado de viaje hoy y nada, mirando con la blackberry me he llevado una buena sorpresa y he vendido AGEN con +66% y CRXX con +25% y he de decir que he sacado para 5 meses de alquiler en 5 días XXXDDD (Y sin apalancamiento)

Sigo largo en mis apuestas, y HYTM después del 0,48 ha hecho el spike que pronostiqué (Supongo que Wata y Burney se habrán fijado) a ver si pasa mi 3ª parte y nos forramos XD

Pese a las amenazas bajistas de Mulder, yo ya comenté que lo veía al revés, y creo que el viernes no va a haber cambio de tendencia si no subidas muy fuertes (más aún) del Nasdaq me refiero...

Si sigue la cosa así de bien este mes voy a ganar el dinero que necesito para vivir todo un año...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Al final me quedo vendido para mañana....ponte tacon de aguja y pisa al muñeko yaaaaa!!!!! :XX:
> 
> PD: Como cerreis las BME mañana los que las teneis corto os la vereis conmigo!!! Aguantar la posi por si la suben mañana.



A ver si después de cerrarlos se van a poner largos en SAN 

Los cortos están a punto de caramelo, pero yo me voy a esperar al rango 12600 13000...

Y no dependas tanto de kuji para las inversiones!! debería de cobrarte comisión


----------



## Hagen (14 Ene 2010)

Los Japos en maximos anuales.
10,907.68 +172.65 (1.61%)


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿donde has entrado? ahora mismo está en 2992, si baja 2986 será soporte y parará ahí, si sigue bajando y lo pasa siguiente soporte 2975.
> 
> No creo que ahora el Stoxx llegue a 3000, pero si logra superarlo podría irse 3012 fácilmente.
> 
> Si te ves con ganas de aguantarlo varios dias yo creo que va a irse a 2912, pero eso podría no ocurrir hasta la semana que viene.





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pese a las amenazas bajistas de Mulder, yo ya comenté que lo veía al revés, y creo que el viernes no va a haber cambio de tendencia si no subidas muy fuertes (más aún) del Nasdaq me refiero...



Minipunto para Luca... al menos de momento.


----------



## Mulder (14 Ene 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Las previsiones bajistas se han cumplido en el sentido de que alguien que se hubiera puesto corto el lunes a primera hora de la sesión ahora tendría bastantes beneficios en cualquier índice y muchos valores, otra cosa es lo que sucede durante las horas de trading, así que yo creo que la previsión fue acertada.

Realmente llevamos dos dias de bajadas y uno solo de subida, la subida de ayer no compensó las bajadas de los dias anteriores, ni siquiera la del martes, aunque ya dije que ponerse corto esta semana iba a ser complicado.

La semana que viene bajaremos más rotundamente que esta, de eso si que estoy seguro, para hoy espero bajadita en los índices europeos pero no en los gringos, eso sí con trampas, pero bajadita.

Hoy es víspera de luna llena, dia de cambio de tendencia y mañana tenemos vencimiento menor de futuros y digeriremos los resultados que da Intel esta noche, que ya dije ayer que los espero buenos, o al menos buena reacción a esos resultados, también tendremos datos de paro semanales de los que espero reacción al alza también.

Como dijo alguien tenemos bandazos y se puede ganar en los dos sentidos, es cuestión de entrar en el momento apropiado, pero yo ya hace tiempo que me olvidé un poco del intradía.

edito: Donde dice luna llena debe decir luna nueva, sorry.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ene 2010)

Vaya m**rd* de servidor tienes Calopez! :56::´(

En fin, por si alguien no lo ha tenido en cuenta, el lunes no abre Wall Street... Aquí tenéis el calendario para todo el año.... 







Saludos


----------



## pyn (14 Ene 2010)

El ibex cerca del soporte importante (11920), ahora está en 11950. Parece que se está esperando al discurso de trichet y toma de decisiones con respecto a los tipos, aunque no creo que lo toquen. De todos modos, hoy y mañana van a ser días movitos, ajusten sus stops y realicen plusvalías si no quieren sustos.


----------



## rosonero (14 Ene 2010)

Este Calopez!!! cualquier día de estos nos hace pagar por postear con la excusa de mejorar los servidores.

En este hilo se iba a forrar


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Ene 2010)

Hoy otro dia glorioso,cerre por la mañana los cortos del stoxx en 2991 palmando y abri minis largos del ibex en maximos...:56:

Luego tengo un batiburrillo de cortos en valores variopintos del ibex en los que palmo en todos,creo que me voy a poner largo en SAN, con idea de soltar los minis y las SAN mañana.


----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hoy otro dia glorioso,cerre por la mañana los cortos del stoxx en 2991 palmando y abri minis largos del ibex en maximos...:56:
> 
> Luego tengo un batiburrillo de cortos en valores variopintos del ibex en los que palmo en todos,creo que me voy a poner largo en SAN, con idea de soltar los minis y las SAN mañana.



¿Has hacho balance de los últimos meses...? 8:



Simplemente por curiosidad y tal...


----------



## Catacrack (14 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hoy otro dia glorioso,cerre por la mañana los cortos del stoxx en 2991 palmando y abri minis largos del ibex en maximos...:56:
> 
> Luego tengo un batiburrillo de cortos en valores variopintos del ibex en los que palmo en todos,creo que me voy a poner largo en SAN, con idea de soltar los minis y las SAN mañana.



Te tengo dicho que postees tus entradas y yo te cedo el 20% de mis ganancias. Eres un indicador muy fiable.

Si te sirve de consuelo yo abri largos ayer en 1920 y los cerre antes del cierre para poder dormir tranquilo. No me gusta que Mulder me aterrorize en sueños y hoy abrimos 100 puntos mas arriba.

Llevo toda la semana centimeando con gordos del ibex y abras lo que abras teniendo paciencia con los bandazos siempre terminas ganado algo.


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes....

Hoy tenemos como ganador:

VIVUS, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

EntreMed, Inc. - Google Finance

De vuelta a los 0.80USD ... ha colocado un paquetito de acciones con descuento a ese precio.


----------



## percebe (14 Ene 2010)

dp que opinas de esta:

AEterna Zentaris Inc. (USA) - Google Finance


----------



## Hagen (14 Ene 2010)

Buenas,

Las estadisticas de los 10 ultimos años

2010, odisea en los mercados - INFORMACIÓN PRIVILEGIADA - Cotizalia.com


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

Borders Group, Inc. - Google Finance

+50% desde mi recomendación... del listado del 6 de enero... casí el 100% han subido de media un 50% / 80%

AGEN
CRXX
SCLN
DVAX
AEN
BGP


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

Veo que puede seguir bajista.. la terminación del acuerdo con SANOFI... la va a llevar a los 0.6XUSD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Borders Group, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> +50% desde mi recomendación... del listado del 6 de enero... casí el 100% han subido de media un 50% / 80%
> 
> ...



Donpepito, tanta confianza tienes en ARIAd para llevar prácticamente toda tu cartera, teniendo tan buen ojo con otras empresas...? ienso:

Es que veo que si hubieses diversificado en las que recomendaste te habrías hecho de oro...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (14 Ene 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hoy otro dia glorioso,cerre por la mañana los cortos del stoxx en 2991 palmando y abri minis largos del ibex en maximos...:56:
> 
> Luego tengo un batiburrillo de cortos en valores variopintos del ibex en los que palmo en todos,creo que me voy a poner largo en SAN, con idea de soltar los minis y las SAN mañana.



No entiendo nada, si esta mañana ha sido buena para los cortos, especialmente si llevabas BME, han abierto altas pero luego han empezado a caer con bastante fuerza, yo ya las tengo en verde intermitente ahora mismo.

Creo que te falta armarte de un poco de paciencia.


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

ARIAd, es la niña de mis ojos... luego tengo a "otras" para mis sesiones de trading... en plan lujurioso. XDDDDDDDD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ene 2010)

El BCE mantiene tipos...

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Borders Group, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> +50% desde mi recomendación... del listado del 6 de enero... casí el 100% han subido de media un 50% / 80%
> 
> ...



DP!

Estoy analizando el tema, posteo posibles operaciones por si a la gente le interesa:

BGP Entrada a mercado, Orden de venta 2,00 Tiempo: de aquí al viernes...

AEN Entrada a 1,20, orden de venta 1,40 Tiempo: de aquí al viernes

DVAX Entrada: 1,51 orden de venta 2,00 Tiempo: 2 semanas

SCLN: Orden de compra 2,75, si baja, promediar 2,50, venta a : 3,00 tiempo: de aquí al viernes.

CRXX y AGEN si hacen un spike a la baja creo que se puede hacer un buen intradía (sólo operaría a intradía con ellas) pero las veo peligrosas.

BGP hoy puede llegar a 2,00 fácil...

El viernes comprobamos mis "apuestas"

Saludos.


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> ARIAd, es la niña de mis ojos... luego tengo a "otras" para mis sesiones de trading... en plan lujurioso. XDDDDDDDD



Pues como la niña de tus "Hojos" no suba pronto a los 2.80, le pongo los cuernos... 

Se que los amores son difíciles, ¿pero quién dice que te han de hacer sufrir?. 

Eso de la vuelta a los 2.20 que comenta Kuji... pfff.

Un saludo


----------



## Catacrack (14 Ene 2010)

Acabo de llamar a R4 por el tema de las tarifas para que me hicieran un descuento, sobretodo en la operativa de futuros que son casi el triple de caros que interdin. Me atendio una chica que me desvio a una segunda, esta segunda ya me hablo en catalan (supongo que la primera me habia desviado a R4 Barcelona), lo que unico que me ha dicho es que el responsable estaba ocupado y que tomaria nota para que se pusiera en contacto conmigo. Os tendre informados.

Sobre interdin han pasado 24h y aun no me han llamado.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ene 2010)

Ya voy saliendo un poco a flote.

Vendidos esta mañana dos minis:

11925 => 12040
11955 => 12050

Me queda otro comprado en 12085 a ver si lo puedo largar en algun momento. Y el Eurostoxx comprado a 3013 que de momento me lo quedo.


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

Wataru... en ARIAd... nos tienen preparada una sorpresita.... el ofrecimiento lo tienen que tener cerrado de cara a la junta de la semana que viene.

En su lugar, calentaría la cot... como ellos saben hacerlo... pero mejor a partir del lunes, para fastidiar a las opciones en 2.5USD ... así que hoy y mañana nos darán un poquito...

venta de acciones en 2.50USD , los 2.00USD los veo alejados ... muchos fondos saben que vamos a ganar el juicio, una vez+.

Ayer (10 últimos minutos) soltaron pocas a 2.415 / 2.41USD no había interés por comprar.


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Acabo de llamar a R4 por el tema de las tarifas para que me hicieran un descuento, sobretodo en la operativa de futuros que son casi el triple de caros que interdin. Me atendio una chica que me desvio a una segunda, esta segunda ya me hablo en catalan (supongo que la primera me habia desviado a R4 Barcelona), lo que unico que me ha dicho es que el responsable estaba ocupado y que tomaria nota para que se pusiera en contacto conmigo. Os tendre informados.
> 
> Sobre interdin han pasado 24h y aun no me han llamado.



Esa es la diferencia de hacerlo todo por teléfono. Yo me acerqué a la oficina en su momento y ya conoces a las personas y tienes otro trato. Además que ya tienes los teléfonos del responsable y del agente...

Mi cuenta es de risa... así que tampoco exigí nada... lo único es que ya me han cobrado dos mantenimientos de cuenta por no operar grrr.

DP! Lo de ganar el juicio me parece que es ya darle demasiadas vueltas, no van a cambiar todo el sistema de patentes para darnos la razón, aunque la tengamos.

El sistema está echo para que ganen siempre las grandes empresas... y en esta ocasión no va a ser distinta.

"En su lugar, calentaría la cot... como ellos saben hacerlo... pero mejor a partir del lunes, para fastidiar a las opciones en 2.5USD ... así que hoy y mañana nos darán un poquito..." <--- Entonces subiremos, tu indice de aciertos en este tema es del 0%. jajaja


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Te tengo dicho que postees tus entradas y yo te cedo el 20% de mis ganancias. Eres un indicador muy fiable.
> 
> Si te sirve de consuelo yo abri largos ayer en 1920 y los cerre antes del cierre para poder dormir tranquilo. No me gusta que Mulder me aterrorize en sueños y hoy abrimos 100 puntos mas arriba.
> 
> Llevo toda la semana centimeando con gordos del ibex y abras lo que abras teniendo paciencia con los bandazos siempre terminas ganado algo.





Ya dejo todo donde esta,no promediare y si sube cerrare unas cosas y si baja otras.
Cuando cierre todo operare en una o 2 cosas como mucho.


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

Luca, en AGEN tienen que tener la cot por encima de 1.00USD unos cuantos días... ha sido un error por mi parte, vender la posición, otra vez será!

En CRXX... puede que las venda hoy... prefiero realizar las plusv, que son muy cuantiosas. XDDDDD


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ene 2010)

Datos malos:

Ventas al por menor -0,3% (se esperaba +0,5%)
Paro 444.000 peor que el esperado (437.000)


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

No,,,,,, esta vez tienen que defender a las universidades... vamos a ganarlo... y eso es= al 100% del PPS en dos/tres meses... q no es incompatible con bajar a 1.00/ 1.50USD si los mercados cambian la tendencia.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Acabo de llamar a R4 por el tema de las tarifas para que me hicieran un descuento, sobretodo en la operativa de futuros que son casi el triple de caros que interdin. Me atendio una chica que me desvio a una segunda, esta segunda ya me hablo en catalan (supongo que la primera me habia desviado a R4 Barcelona), lo que unico que me ha dicho es que el responsable estaba ocupado y que tomaria nota para que se pusiera en contacto conmigo. Os tendre informados.
> 
> Sobre interdin han pasado 24h y aun no me han llamado.



A mi R4 aun no me ha activado la cuenta....al parecer algunas firmas de los contratos no coinciden con el dni :XX: jajajaja

A esperar que lo manden otra vez, a mi en interdin tenia los contratos al dia siguiente,te dan una cuenta de cajamadrid ingresas y ya estas activo.

Menos mal que tengo la pasta en depositos si no estaria junto con catacrack debajo del puente del corte ingles de diagonal :XX::XX:


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

HL, me han dicho que te están investigando, por blanqueo de capitales... eso de la firma,,, es para ganar tiempo. XDDDDDDDDD

Tu eres el nuevo ORANGE MARKET...??? XDDDDDDDDDD







PD; Es una broma...


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

A.P. Pharma, Inc. - Google Finance


Esta la he vigilado desde mediados de diciembre... efecto NASDA delisting.... rulez!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> HL, me han dicho que te están investigando, por blanqueo de capitales... eso de la firma,,, es para ganar tiempo. XDDDDDDDDD
> 
> Tu eres el nuevo ORANGE MARKET...??? XDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> ...



Es que en vez de firmas hice garabatos en las ultimas hojas...todavia me duele la muñeca jajajajaja

Ya les estas diciendo que me pongan cuenta VIP que voy a comprar ariad )

PD: Yo lo que soy es el gilipollas mas grande de España,creo que me van a dar un premio por pagar impuestos de todo tipo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Ene 2010)

Como el ibex pierda el 11900 la ostia va a ser de espanto


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

Trinity Biotech plc (ADR) - Google Finance

AspenBio Pharma, Inc. - Google Finance

Javelin Pharmaceuticals Inc. - Google Finance --calentando--


Dyax Corp. - Google Finance


Somaxon Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Ene 2010)

¿Aguantará hoy el soporte de los 920 o nos vamos al infierno? 


Estoy largo en TEF en 18.68 (lástima no habérmelas quitado esta mañana). ¿Las veis bajando a 17?

http://www.lacartadelabolsa.com/index.php/archivo/articulo/telefonica_avisa_que_la_subida_debe_ser_corregida_o_es_ella_sola_la_que_est/


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

En este hilo somos muchos los patriotas que contribuimos con nuestros impuestos, retenciones incrementadas cada año, etc... IVA en julio..... etc etc.


----------



## aksarben (14 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> En este hilo somos muchos los patriotas que contribuimos con nuestros impuestos, retenciones incrementadas cada año, etc... IVA en julio..... etc etc.



No nos agües la tarde... :ouch:


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> En este hilo somos muchos los patriotas que contribuimos con nuestros impuestos, retenciones incrementadas cada año, etc... IVA en julio..... etc etc.



Esto sería como ir a la guerra... iría porque no me quedarían más cojones. Ahora que no esperen que me presente voluntario para nada... jajaja.


----------



## Hagen (14 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> En este hilo somos muchos los patriotas que contribuimos con nuestros impuestos, retenciones incrementadas cada año, etc... IVA en julio..... etc etc.



Porque no te empadronas en Navarra???


----------



## Catacrack (14 Ene 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Porque no te empadronas en Navarra???



Y no sera mejor hacerlo en las Bahamas...


----------



## Burney (14 Ene 2010)

hola a todos, veo que ya rula la web

parece que Calopez pillo los servidores de un chino 

no sé qué ha pasado pero la web con la que sigo los volumenes de oferta y demanda no me rula :ouch:, así que estoy medio ciego para seguirlas

Level2StockQuotes.com - Level 2 Quotes and Charts


----------



## Hagen (14 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Y no sera mejor hacerlo en las Bahamas...



Por el sentido patrio ) y el caribe eso de ver a bellezas de ebano, es muy cansino... :XX:


----------



## chameleon (14 Ene 2010)

DP, ya te dije que con el volumen que negocias no es mala idea irte fuera
con lo que te ahorras en un año te pagas el traslado, el alquiler y un coche nuevo

los mercados... hemos llegado al 1150, ahora a guarrear abajo. debemos bajar al menos a 1130 

lo que decís de los bandazos es totalmente cierto. se puede ganar corto y largo, sólo hay que entrar bien y tener paciencia


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> no sé qué ha pasado pero la web con la que sigo los volumenes de oferta y demanda no me rula :ouch:, así que estoy medio ciego para seguirlas
> 
> Level2StockQuotes.com - Level 2 Quotes and Charts



A mi me va bien... revisa 8:

Chamaleon, eso tu y yo... pero para el que tenga dinero, valora más otro tipo de cosas.


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

Hasta que mis hijos no cumplan los 15 años, me quedo en España... luego SANTA MONICA... XD

ENMD ... parece fake la subida... AGEN... lo mismo... CRXX reculando...


----------



## chameleon (14 Ene 2010)

los índices están cogidos por los pelos

el volumen que los mantiene a flote es ridículo, todos saben que vamos abajo

mañana quizás me ponga largo en algo


----------



## Burney (14 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> A mi me va bien... revisa 8:
> 
> Chamaleon, eso tu y yo... pero para el que tenga dinero, valora más otro tipo de cosas.



Wataru, te refieres a esta version de la imagen o a la otra. Gracias.


----------



## Mulder (14 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Hasta que mis hijos no cumplan los 15 años, me quedo en España... luego SANTA MONICA... XD
> 
> ENMD ... parece fake la subida... AGEN... lo mismo... CRXX reculando...



¿y porque no te creas una empresa no residente en el Reino Unido o Gibraltar que opere en España?

Es relativamente fácil de hacer y parece que solo pagas una cuota fija de impuestos al año, no te revisan las cuentas.


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Hasta que mis hijos no cumplan los 15 años, me quedo en España... luego SANTA MONICA... XD
> 
> ENMD ... parece fake la subida... AGEN... lo mismo... CRXX reculando...



Pfff cuando los bichos cumplan 15 ya serán bichos rebeldes... y como tengan novio/a, olvídate.

Umm... buen lugar Santa Monica...

ED- Burney, la otra, la que solo tiene un panel.


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Ene 2010)

No es mala idea la de Mulder. Ahora que han quitado el Impuesto de Patrimonio montando un chiringuito en Gibraltar pagarías menos impuestos que un mileurista 

¿No has comentado estos temas con tu fiscalista?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 Ene 2010)

Voy largo en LYG desde 3.65.

Cancelé cortos con pérdiads de 0.5% antesdeayer.


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

Me gusta vivir con tranquilidad...


----------



## Mulder (14 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Me gusta vivir con tranquilidad...



Lo que estoy comentando no es ilegal, no se trata de evadir al fisco sino de evitar impuestos, de todas formas algún asesor que sepa de estos temas podría orientarte mejor si te decides a dar el paso.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 Ene 2010)

Mulder, te importaría explicar lo de la empresa en Gibraltar?


----------



## Burney (14 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pfff cuando los bichos cumplan 15 ya serán bichos rebeldes... y como tengan novio/a, olvídate.
> 
> Umm... buen lugar Santa Monica...
> 
> ED- Burney, la otra, la que solo tiene un panel.



la otra de un sólo panel en los valores pequeños da muy poca información

para ir a esa otra, cuando lleves un rato sin tocar la página, pulsa el boton que dice Java Bookviewer y verás que ves el volumen céntimo a centimo, en el de un sólo panel por ejemplo no se ve ninguna posicion hasta el 1,30, en el otro sí se veía



mixtables dijo:


> Mulder, te importaría explicar lo de la empresa en Gibraltar?




tened cuidado con lo que poneis... SITEL nos vigila...


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

No digo que propongas algo fuera de la ley... simplemente es mi forma de ser.... yo soy el primero que crítica a los BISBALES, ETC... por las "maniobras" de Miami...


----------



## Burney (14 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No digo que propongas algo fuera de la ley... simplemente es mi forma de ser.... yo soy el primero que crítica a los BISBALES, ETC... por las "maniobras" de Miami...



a mi no me jode pagar impuestos

a mi lo que me revienta es cómo lo malgasta y lo roba la casta politica de este pais

PD: 1,02 :Baile:


----------



## Hagen (14 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Me gusta vivir con tranquilidad...



el que me lleva a mi los negocios, es un maquina.

Esta dia si y no de inspeccion en Hacienda, porque tiene clientes que se pasan..... muchos del sector informatico con las empresas TRUCHA.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ene 2010)

Larga en 11935.

Edito: ¿los funcis podemos poner empresas en Gibraltar?


----------



## Mulder (14 Ene 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Mulder, te importaría explicar lo de la empresa en Gibraltar?



Por eso digo que se informe, yo tengo una información algo sesgada, aunque se que se pueden hacer muchas cosas por el estilo en otros paises.

Abres una empresa en el Reino Unido o Gibraltar, no residente porque vas a operar en España, ganes lo que ganes el fisco británico solo te cobra unos 400-600 libras (no recuerdo la cifra exacta) de impuestos fijos, da igual lo que ganes.

El problema viene al sacar el dinero y repatriarlo aunque al parecer existen soluciones para ello.


----------



## Mulder (14 Ene 2010)

A mi si que me jode pagar impuestos porque el esfuerzo fiscal en este pais es el más alto de la UE, esto quiere decir que para lo que ganamos la mayoría de españoles pagamos DEMASIADO a Hacienda con respecto a lo que les quitan en otros paises.

Y veo que se usan en despilfarrar a lo grande por políticos ineptos y megalómanos que hacen oidos (totalmente) sordos a la crisis que tenemos en este momento.

No confundir esfuerzo fiscal con presión fiscal.


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> a mi no me jode pagar impuestos
> 
> a mi lo que me revienta es cómo lo malgasta y lo roba la casta politica de este pais
> 
> PD: 1,02 :Baile:



La que tu dices no va, pero de todas esa siempre me ha dado muchos problemas. Pensé que la habían reformado.


----------



## Hagen (14 Ene 2010)

en el foro general ya se hablaba de lo de gibraltar............ si al final no vamos a querer recuperar el peñon .......


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

He vendido todo el paquete de CRXX... suerte a los que están dentro... las plusv eran demasiados jugosas... XDDD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Ene 2010)

Pues pasarme un gestor de esos,yo pago mas iva,impuesto de sociedades e impuestos que un tonto... ahora menos que las cosas estan mal,pero en España esta prohibido ganar dinero,si ganas pasta te crujen,yo he llegado a pagar en impuestos la mitad de las ganancias o mas....
Pero para operar con acciones y derivados te puedes montar una cuenta offshore y con el internete no pagas un chavo,yo por que pierdo dinero en esto pero si ganara me lo plantearia,con las subiditas de impuestos a mi no me apetece pagar los pufos de los endeudados hasta las trancas ni de los bancos.


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Por eso digo que se informe, yo tengo una información algo sesgada, aunque se que se pueden hacer muchas cosas por el estilo en otros paises.
> 
> Abres una empresa en el Reino Unido o Gibraltar, no residente porque vas a operar en España, ganes lo que ganes el fisco británico solo te cobra unos 400-600 libras (no recuerdo la cifra exacta) de impuestos fijos, da igual lo que ganes.
> 
> El problema viene al sacar el dinero y repatriarlo aunque al parecer existen soluciones para ello.



La solución, yo que vivo a menos de una hora... es entrar y salir varias veces con el money en metálico. Creo que el máximo que podías sacar sin permiso eran 10 mil euros (No lo se...) yo al menos no daría muchos paseos...

Antes por trabajo, me pasaba todas las semanas, más que nada a dar una vuelta... porque diferencia de precios... en pocos productos.

Nuestros políticos y funcionarios están locos... pero de remate. Si vierais lo que se gastan en chorradas que luego no usan... todo a lo grande, que no nos falte de nada. Lo más caro que puedan comprar, de verguenza. Yo si ganara pasta, al 100% que lo hacía. Anda y que les den por culo a esos megalomanos.


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

Me voy a por los chavales... Wataru.. ten cuidado con las PEJETAS.... que hay inundaciones por tu zona... vayamos a ver el colchon en la tv!!!

XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## aksarben (14 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> ... en España esta prohibido ganar dinero ...



Está prohibido ganarlo y mal visto tenerlo. Así nos va.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ene 2010)

Otro mini en 11950.


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Ene 2010)

Corto en 11975..... por qué me da que iendo en contra de Pecata voy a perder pasta ienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> La solución, yo que vivo a menos de una hora... es entrar y salir varias veces con el money en metálico. Creo que el máximo que podías sacar sin permiso eran 10 mil euros (No lo se...) yo al menos no daría muchos paseos...
> 
> Antes por trabajo, me pasaba todas las semanas, más que nada a dar una vuelta... porque diferencia de precios... en pocos productos.
> 
> Nuestros políticos y funcionarios están locos... pero de remate. Si vierais lo que se gastan en chorradas que luego no usan... todo a lo grande, que no nos falte de nada. Lo más caro que puedan comprar, de verguenza. Yo si ganara pasta, al 100% que lo hacía. Anda y que les den por culo a esos megalomanos.



Te puedes aliar con DP: el pone la pasta y tu la traes y la llevas al peñón.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Corto en 11975..... por qué me da que iendo en contra de Pecata voy a perder pasta ienso:



¡Traidor! ayer estabas en mi equipo...


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Te puedes aliar con DP: el pone la pasta y tu la traes y la llevas al peñón.



¿Se fiará de mi?  . Yo no lo haría... u al menos lo pasaría mal... (pensando en como largarme a Brasil con la pasta, of course.) jaja


----------



## Burney (14 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> La que tu dices no va, pero de todas esa siempre me ha dado muchos problemas. Pensé que la habían reformado.



gracias, por ahora iré tirando con el otro y con el yahoo finance, no pone mucho pero algo es algo

1.05 590 
1.00 100 
0.95 200 
0.88 1,000 
0.86 100 
Ask Price Size 
1.09 1,400 
1.11 2,000 
1.15 4,500 
1.94 100 
2.94 100


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Se fiará de mi?  . Yo no lo haría... u al menos lo pasaría mal... (pensando en como largarme a Brasil con la pasta, of course.) jaja



Que tendrá Brasil... ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ene 2010)

Da vértigo ver al S&P rozando los 1150 puntos... estamos en máximos de 52 semanas y el Ibex atascado... le cuesta mucho pasar los 12k...

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ene 2010)

¿Habéis visto lo que pone Carpatos en su web?



> The Fed Finger: More Observations On The ESH0 Incident | zero hedge
> 
> Puede ser que ese sea el rastro de lo que dice Biderman, es decir la FED descarada comprando futuros, o de algún programa de alta frecuencia, pero por el volumen no se yo, no se yo....¿la mano de Dios? Muy pero que muy posible


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto lo que pone Carpatos en su web?



Ese pico de volumen hace muy mala pinta... ienso:


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto lo que pone Carpatos en su web?



Por cosas como esas es por las que no leo ya las noticias. ¿Y qué?, mientras que mil y un "analistos" nos advierten de los riesgos... esto no para de subir, con sus lógicas correcciones.

Las noticias hacen que dudemos. ¿Esto sube? Pues largos... los cortos son demasiados arriesgados (mi opinión).


----------



## carvil (14 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes 


Soporte en US$ 76.7 resistencia 77.3

Desde hace varios dias poquísimo volúmen en el US$ 8: en lateral


Esta noche puede ser interesante tener los stops ajustados.


Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ene 2010)

Corto en 11990... Carvil, nos acercamos al objetivo del S&P... 

Saludos...


----------



## carvil (14 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Corto en 11990... Carvil, nos acercamos al objetivo del S&P...
> 
> Saludos...




Puede ser 1.1155  en el contado. Pero por que no esperas a mañana? En principio el US$ está listo pero...


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (14 Ene 2010)

Ya es la segunda vez que veo una envolvente bajista en gráfico de 10 min. en el Stoxx esta tarde.

Al final se ha cumplido la previsión de hoy, bajista por la mañana y alcista por la tarde, aunque a estas horas la cosa ya podría cambiar.

Intel sube ahora mismo un 1.34% a ver si los resultados de esta noche van a salir malos malosos al final...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Puede ser 1.1155  en el contado. Pero por que no esperas a mañana? En principio el US$ está listo pero...
> 
> 
> Salu2



Le he visto mucha resistencia al atacar los 12k, y mañana hay vencimiento de futuros... intentaré hacer un intradía o comprarlo mañana... 

Me gustaría ponerme corto en el €/$, estoy buscando un buen sitiio... ienso:

Saludos...!


----------



## until (14 Ene 2010)

Buenas!

Lo de establecer empresas en paises con fiscalidad mas suave, no es tan facil como parece.......

Para beneficiarse correctamente, es a mi entender indispensable poner tambien una residencia fisica y convertirse en residente en dicho pais, etc....

Que no os cuenten milongas, que no es tan facil, conocereis el caso de la Vicario, supongo......

Un saludo!


----------



## rosonero (14 Ene 2010)

Corto también en 11980


----------



## Burney (14 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya es la segunda vez que veo una envolvente bajista en gráfico de 10 min. en el Stoxx esta tade.
> 
> Al final se ha cumplido la previsión de hoy, bajista por la mañana y alcista por la tarde, aunque a estas horas la cosa ya podría cambiar.
> 
> Intel sube ahora mismo un 1.34% a ver si los resultados de esta noche van a salir malos malosos al final...



yo sinceramente creo que INTC se irá p'abajo... y cuando el Nasdaq esté por el 2200 y el SP en el 1120 se iniciará otro tramo al alza

para el IBEX, sería hacer una visita al 11800 más o menos


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

Hay una buena cantidad de PUMPERS metidos en NEXM ... a mi no me gusta... pero quien quiera probar suerte:

NexMed, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

Hoy no hay demasiado vol en EMND ... tiene que bajar por obligación a 0.80USD ... VVUS el lunes habrá estallido... incluso en España están hablando de su levanta .... ya sabeis... XDDDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

Hablando de impuestos, en USA tienen unos cuantas ideas:

snopes.com: Proposed Tax Changes


----------



## Claca (14 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Le he visto mucha resistencia al atacar los 12k, y mañana hay vencimiento de futuros... intentaré hacer un intradía o comprarlo mañana...
> 
> Me gustaría ponerme corto en el €/$, estoy buscando un buen sitiio... ienso:
> 
> Saludos...!



¿Le metes stop o te tiras a lo loco? Ahora estamos en un punto relativamente neutral a corto plazo.

Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es la volatilidad. Nos acercamos peligrosamente a los mínimos del 2008 y, tal y como está el panorama, no parece que vaya a romperlos por abajo. Extremen precauciones: dos tapones o más para evitar enculadas inesperadas


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

Wataru.. este es un ejemplo practico de manipulación en toda regla.. desde finales de diciembre han estado subiendo la cot.... hoy han colocado +papel a 1.18 USD

Cell Therapeutics, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 Ene 2010)

Empiezo a soltar minis largos,esto no me gusta un pelo....


----------



## carvil (14 Ene 2010)

En mi opinión están sacando el mercado de sobrecompra para atacar la resitencia (máximos) de la última rampa (Si es que es la última).


Salu2


----------



## ddddd (14 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes.

¿Buena entrada en DPTR en 1,32 aprovechando soporte?

Opino que de ahí puede ir fácilmente al entorno de los 1,40 y con poco riesgo de que viole los 1,32-1,31.

Opiniones al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

Mesa r.i.p


----------



## Burney (14 Ene 2010)

como creo que los mercados se van a ir abajo he preferido vender las CRXX por si acaso

si supera el 1.12, maximo de hoy, puede que vuelva a entrar


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Mesa r.i.p



Si lo he visto... la pobre... con las ilusiones que me había echo con ella en su momento y ha muerto. Pfff, pero mejor sin mi... juas.

Sobre lo de 15 días en un rango de 10 céntimos ¿qué opinas? ¿Distribución o acumulación?.

¿Alguien nos lo puede mirar con el Proreal?

En 2.41 hay cola para salir...

Uihs, por fin se me ha puesto el avatar de un tamaño decente...


----------



## Burney (14 Ene 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> ¿Buena entrada en DPTR en 1,32 aprovechando soporte?
> 
> ...



hola ddddd

yo las estoy vigilando para intentar pillarlas en la zona del 1,22


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

Las CRXX pueden y deben volver al rango de los 0.7xUSD yo he dejado una orden hoy para 100k a 0.80USD por si alguien me las quiere vender. XD

Wataru, MESA cuando vimos los spikes este verano... ya me lo estaba imaginando... era una cot curiosa... pero nunca nos ibamos a hacer millonarios con ella, mejor olvidarla , como tus amigas brasileñas... XDDDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

En ARIAd he sido yo el culpable.. he puesto varias ordenes en 2.42 USD han salido algunas.. luego un ratito ordenes de compra en 2.40 y las he quitado... ahora estoy comprando en 2.39USD para tradeo diario....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Sobre lo de 15 días en un rango de 10 céntimos ¿qué opinas? ¿Distribución o acumulación?.
> 
> ¿Alguien nos lo puede mirar con el Proreal?
> 
> En 2.41 hay cola para salir...



Acciones con tan poco volumen son muy difíciles de analizar con esos parámetros en el prorealtime... Según la gráfica, las manos fuertes venden como churros y es una distribución brutal... pero lleva siendo así desde julio... yo no haría mucho caso...

Saludos...

PD: Volvemos a estar en máximos anuales en S&P contado. 1149...


----------



## until (14 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Sobre lo de 15 días en un rango de 10 céntimos ¿qué opinas? ¿Distribución o acumulación?.
> 
> ¿Alguien nos lo puede mirar con el Proreal?
> 
> En 2.41 hay cola para salir...



En lo que va de 2010, se esta acumulando el doble que en la segunda quincena de Diciembre de 2009 en terminos netos.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Mesa r.i.p



¿cuantos papelitos han dejado por el camino?


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

Wata... esta vez no me equivocado en el guión de ARIAd... al final harán un barrido y subiremos... hasta los 2.48USD


----------



## Burney (14 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Si lo he visto... la pobre... con las ilusiones que me había echo con ella en su momento y ha muerto. Pfff, pero mejor sin mi... juas.
> 
> Sobre lo de 15 días en un rango de 10 céntimos ¿qué opinas? ¿Distribución o acumulación?.
> 
> ...



wataru, parece que empieza a funcionar lo que te comentaba antes

mira qué diferencia hay de ver cantidades aisladas como salen en la versión html a verlo con el java bookviewer:


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

Venga he subido las ordenes de compra en ARIAd... vamos a crear hype!!!


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿cuantos papelitos han dejado por el camino?



No muchos... los últimos días... no había mucho negociado.. vs money.


----------



## Burney (14 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wata... esta vez no me equivocado en el guión de ARIAd... al final harán un barrido y subiremos... hasta los 2.48USD



la directriz bajista está por el 2.44-2.45, no creo que la dejen pasar hasta que el mercado supere nuevos máximos... salvo que haya noticias

las tengo en alta vigilancia junto las DPTR y las CRXX (menos mal que al final las vendí...)

confio en que mañana los mercados caigan gracias a Intel. Cuando el Composite llegue a (EDITO: EL NIVEL ES 2210) me vais a ver comprar como un condenado 


PD: DP por curiosidad, utilizas la terminal bloomberg? ves el TR en alguna web abierta y gratuita?


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> wataru, parece que empieza a funcionar lo que te comentaba antes
> 
> mira qué diferencia hay de ver cantidades aisladas como salen en la versión html a verlo con el java bookviewer:



Lo miro ^__^! (ya lo he echo... y nada que ver, mucho más claro en esta versión)

Until, thks.

DP! ya veremos, que aún falta mañana.jaja


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

Por encima de los 2.50USD no la vemos hasta la prox semana... DP dixit!!!!


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

No, tengo un software "especial" para traders VIPs cortesia de RT4. XD... 

PD: Está personalizado, hace un check en su base de datos, no funciona con otros users.


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

Está funcionando el push en las posis de compra... ehehehehehehehe....

2.40USD posición del copón....


----------



## pyn (14 Ene 2010)

Atención a los movimientos de los últimos días, hemos subido bastante y con un volumen muy interesante:

Poniard Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance

El picoplatin parece ser efectivo.


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

+30% desde los 1.74USD de finales diciembre... buena recuperación.


----------



## Burney (14 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No, tengo un software "especial" para traders VIPs cortesia de RT4. XD...
> 
> PD: Está personalizado, hace un check en su base de datos, no funciona con otros users.



sé qué programa es, me han hablado de él y me han dicho que es cojonudo


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

El problema es que les consume muchos recursos en sus servers,, de ahí que lo tengan restringido. XD


----------



## aksarben (14 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> sé qué programa es, me han hablado de él y me han dicho que es cojonudo



Mejor que la plataforma para los 'mortales' seguro que es... :vomito:


----------



## until (14 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> sé qué programa es, me han hablado de él y me han dicho que es cojonudo



Ya veo a Catacrack llamando a los de R4 y pidiendolo :XX:!


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> sé qué programa es, me han hablado de él y me han dicho que es cojonudo



¿Puede ver los stops de las gacelillas? Juas. Lo que no se es como Catacrack no lo tiene... el también tiene (o tenía ) ) una buena pasta...


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

Están limpiando las posis de venta en ARIAd... ya mismo manejo el cotarro desde España. XDDDDDDDD


----------



## pyn (14 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> +30% desde los 1.74USD de finales diciembre... buena recuperación.



Pues ya sabe, acumule y súbame la cotización. Target 10 de marzo.


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

Hay que dejar a otros las plusvalías... +30% es una buena subida en dos semanas, nada comparable con AGEN ... +100% en 3 sesiones. XDDDDDD


----------



## Burney (14 Ene 2010)

grafico del Composite donde se ve que ha alcanzado el objetivo del PS y ahora debería corregir hasta el 2210 y de ahi buscar nuevos máximos

veremos a ver qué pasa con los resultados de intel, viendo el gráfico y cómo está subiendo INTC "descontando buenos resultados"... (más la linea de color rojo que se vió en el gráfico que subí ayer)

Me puedo equivocar pero si este movimiento se confirma veo muy posible un Composite en el 2500 a medio plazo...

PD: Esta es una información VIP para uso exclusivo de la foreria 









----------------------

Recupero el grafico de INTC que subí ayer. Creo que tras esta noche se irá a los 19 USD.


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

Me gustan que los planes salgan bien... 2.44USD ...


----------



## Burney (14 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Me gustan que los planes salgan bien... 2.44USD ...



no quiero ni pensar lo que harías en un valor como BDCO 

(volumen hoy: 13,961 acciones cotizando a 0,365 USD) :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

PD: Con lo que nos gastamos en las rebajas podríamos OPAR la empresa entera


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> no quiero ni pensar lo que harías en un valor como BDCO
> 
> (volumen hoy: 13,961 acciones cotizando a 0,365 USD) :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



Yo hace un par de años, estuve en RDM (Reno de Medici) una papelera del continuo... Vamos... había días que más o menos era igual... jaja

Umm las bcdo esas como es que pone en el rango de 52 semanas de .29 a .79 ... ¿cómo es que no la han echado del Nasdaq?


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

Un día de estos desaparecen... solo me la juego con smallcaps de 5 empleados, si hay volumen, tipo OCNF... viejos tiempos....


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

Vamos a ver como termina... un mini rally de 5 minutos en ARIAd... colocando papel... de los 2.50USD no pasa esta semana....


----------



## Burney (14 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Un día de estos desaparecen... solo me la juego con smallcaps de 5 empleados, si hay volumen, tipo OCNF... viejos tiempos....



yo queria olvidar en ella 400-500 euros por si sonaba la flauta y se iban a 2 o a 3 con el tiempo, pero con el volumen tan mísero que tiene y el precio por debajo de 1 USD me temía precisamente eso, que la deslisten y dije nanay



Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo hace un par de años, estuve en RDM (Reno de Medici) una papelera del continuo... Vamos... había días que más o menos era igual... jaja
> 
> Umm las bcdo esas como es que pone en el rango de 52 semanas de .29 a .79 ... ¿cómo es que no la han echado del Nasdaq?



yo también me fijé en eso y me pregunté eso mismo... :


----------



## Kujire (14 Ene 2010)

*Breaking News ... INTEL*

INTEL mejor de lo esperados, batiendo a todos los analistas


----------



## Mulder (14 Ene 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> INTEL mejor de lo esperados, batiendo a todos los analistas



Vaya, al final acerté con el resultado.

Mañana vamos a subir, tal vez el S&P llegue por fin a 1150, y de ahí al hoyo. Es lo que nos toca ahora, la subida a mi ya me parece agotada, incluso considero que mañana podríamos terminar bajando.

Antes de la apertura tendremos los resultados de JPM, como salgan malos lo de Intel se va a quedar en agua de borrajas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Ene 2010)

Y yo corto en los 12.000 xDDDD

¿Alguien tiene sal y patatas?


----------



## Burney (14 Ene 2010)

owned para servidor 

pero bueno, viendo que INTC apenas está subiendo un 2% no descartaría todavía un giro a la baja por lo de compra con el rumor y vende con la noticia

PD: Por si alguien quiere seguir el after
http://www.level2stockquotes.com/level-ii-quotes.html


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Y yo corto en los 12.000 xDDDD
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene sal y patatas?



¡INSENSATO! ¡Pero si mañana es el vencimiento!


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2010)

Hasta mañana.

Mesa Air Group - Restructuring


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ene 2010)

¿sacamos a Pepon del trastero?


----------



## rosonero (14 Ene 2010)

A ver si mañana se repite el patrón de esta semana en el Ibex. En general up hasta las 10:00 y bajar hasta el cierre excepto hoy que ha habido un pequeño rebote al final.
Si los japos se apuntan a la fiesta y mañana abrimos en 12100, o casi, habrá que probar el patrón 

Pd. Afortunadamente el corto que abrí en 11980 a última hora lo cerré sin pena ni gloria antes del cierre.


----------



## Samzer (15 Ene 2010)

Yo tendría esto en cuenta aunque no se si lo dejarán notar mañana o lo dejarán para la semana que viene...en cualquier caso, suerte!

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...grecia-en-defcon-1-todos-al-hilo-oficial.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...142627-hilo-oficial-la-debacle-de-grecia.html


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2010)

Pecata, esta noche dejé otra operación en €/$... corto en 1,4500 la he cerrado hoy al levantarme en 1,4408

Un 285% de beneficio... pero otra vez con lo mínimo...

Saludos...

PD: buenos días!
PD2: En total, 3 operaciones descontadas comisiones 170pipos...


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2010)

Burbuja.info = I+D+i ejpañó.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pecata, esta noche dejé otra operación en €/$... corto en 1,4500 la he cerrado hoy al levantarme en 1,4408
> 
> Un 285% de beneficio... pero otra vez con lo mínimo...
> 
> ...



Me da miedo... se puede ganar mucho y perder hasta la camisa en breves momentos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me da miedo... se puede ganar mucho y perder hasta la camisa en breves momentos...



Sí, pero el técnico funciona mucho mejor que con acciones (al menos las patrias). Yo seguiré metiendo la carga mínima... cuando lleve 9/10 me meto con más carga... 8:

Te voy avisando!

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pecata, esta noche dejé otra operación en €/$... corto en 1,4500 la he cerrado hoy al levantarme en 1,4408
> 
> Un 285% de beneficio... pero otra vez con lo mínimo...
> 
> ...



¿De donde sale el 285%? :8:


----------



## carvil (15 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pecata, esta noche dejé otra operación en €/$... corto en 1,4500 la he cerrado hoy al levantarme en 1,4408
> 
> Un 285% de beneficio... pero otra vez con lo mínimo...
> 
> ...




Anoche corrió el rumor de la posible dimisión de Merkel, por problemas con la coalición.


Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿De donde sale el 285%? :8:



Es que juego con igmarkets, que no tiene subyacente (vamos, que no tienes que poner garantías...). Lo que quieras arriesgar, es el stop que pones (en el caso de esa operación 25pipos o 25$ o 20€), he cerrado con +85pipos o +85$ o +57€

57/20=285%

Si hubiese jugado arriesgando 200€ pues +570€ de beneficio... 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Anoche corrió el rumor de la posible dimisión de Merkel, por problemas con la coalición.
> 
> Salu2



No fastidies! :8: Yo entré corto por recuento de ondas, por técnico y por los CDS patrios y griegos... más pronto que tarde el mercado tiene que comenzar a resentirse...

Saludos...

PD: En el €/$ ya hemos comenzado la C bajista... tendríamos que comenzar a hacerlo también en los índices... :rolleye:


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Es que juego con igmarkets, que no tiene subyacente (vamos, que no tienes que poner garantías...). Lo que quieras arriesgar, es el stop que pones (en el caso de esa operación 25pipos o 25$ o 20€), he cerrado con +85pipos o +85$ o +57€
> 
> 57/20=285%
> 
> ...



Vale, no entendía nada, en Renta4 te piden las garantías normales (vaya, como con los minis) y no me salía para nada ese porcentaje.


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2010)

A los buenos días!

No hemos amanecido demasiado alcistas teniendo en cuenta que Intel dio buenos resultados, el Stoxx se está ajustando bastante a su objetivo de 3000 para el vencimiento de las 12 y mientras espera el momento permanece por debajo.

En este momento veo a los europeos más que perrofláuticos, guanísticos y esto no cae más porque las circunstancias nos sujetan, supongo que lo de Grecia debe estar teniendo su influencia.

Hoy hay luna nueva y esto debería ser otro factor influyente para que nos caigamos, a mediodía hay resultados de JP Morgan, eso nos dará volatilidad, ayer este banco terminó subiendo un 0.99%, espero reacción bajista.


----------



## rosonero (15 Ene 2010)

Buffffffff, osea que hasta las 12 lateral y de los estrechos  Para entretener al personal, y de paso liarnos un poco, podría hacer una excursión a los 2986 o 2975. Es que estoy por abrir un cortito a la de ya!


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Ene 2010)

Gracias Mulder,

A ver si llegamos a 12050 y cargamos unos cortos........... siempre que Pecata haya cerrado sus largos, no querría ir contra tendencia


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gracias Mulder,
> 
> A ver si llegamos a 12050 y cargamos unos cortos........... siempre que Pecata haya cerrado sus largos, no querría ir contra tendencia



Pues todavía tengo uno en 12085 que me gustaría cerrar, vas a tener que esperar.


----------



## carvil (15 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No fastidies! :8: Yo entré corto por recuento de ondas, por técnico y por los CDS patrios y griegos... más pronto que tarde el mercado tiene que comenzar a resentirse...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: En el €/$ ya hemos comenzado la C bajista... tendríamos que comenzar a hacerlo también en los índices... :rolleye:



Después lo han desmentido.

La presión ahora es ligeramente bajista en el E-Mini.

Estos vencimientos suelen ser fuertemente bajistas 11/14. El año pasado no lo fué pero en la siguiente sesión .....

Ayer el S&P 500 marcó el máximo en 1.150.41


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

Buenos días:

¿Se encaminará el cruce euro/dólar hacia 1,35 este verano? 

Standard Bank señala que la agresiva actitud del BCE comparada con el aparente apoyo de la Fed a un dólar débil debería llevar al cruce a subir hasta 1,50-1,60 a final del año. Mientras, los problemas estructurales de las transferencias fiscales en la eurozona asegurarán que Grecia sigue siendo un problema por el momento.

El cruce se sitúa en 1,4390. (NEH)


----------



## rosonero (15 Ene 2010)

El stoox camino de cerrar el gap en los 3007, digo yo que ahí parará y abajo, no?


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> El stoox camino de cerrar el gap en los 3007, digo yo que ahí parará y abajo, no?



Que manía tenéis todos con echar hacia abajo los índices. :no:
Tiene recorrido ad infinitum...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2010)

Corto en 12080...


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que manía tenéis todos con echar hacia abajo los índices. :no:
> Tiene recorrido ad infinitum...



El Stoxx tiene fuertes resistencias en 3012 y 3021 no puede pasar de ahí facilmente sin ayuda.


----------



## rosonero (15 Ene 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> El stoox camino de cerrar el gap en los 3007, digo yo que ahí parará y abajo, no?



Joer !!!!! Un día que la clavo, llama el cartero, llora el niño .... 
Vaya que al final como todos los días de esta semana, up hasta las 10:00 y luego abajo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2010)

Pecata, he estado mirando los derivados de €/$ en renta4... quitadas ya las comisiones, la operación que te he descrito hubiese quedado así:

-1620€ de garantías.
-85pipos x 6,25$ = 531$ = 369€
-Stop a 25pipos x 6,25$ = 156$ = 108€

-Rendimiento: 369/1620 = 22,8%

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

Cell Therapeutics Has Strange Timing | Biotech | Financial Articles & Investing News | TheStreet.com

Curioso o'mamma mia!!!

CTIC = HEB PART II ... GALLINA EXPRIMIDA HASTA EL FINAL. XDDDDDDDD


----------



## rosonero (15 Ene 2010)

He dejado el corto preparado en 12080 pero no hay manera.
De todas maneras sería para algo rápido ya que se está dando por descontado que los resultados de JP Morgan serán mucho mejor de lo esperado y esto hará pump.
Claro que también se puede pensar que es altamente sospechoso que sea tan público o que simplemente el mercado ya lo tenga descontado. :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> He dejado el corto preparado en 12080 pero no hay manera.
> De todas maneras sería para algo rápido ya que se está dando por descontado que los resultados de JP Morgan serán mucho mejor de lo esperado y esto hará pump.
> Claro que también se puede pensar que es altamente sospechoso que sea tan público o que simplemente el mercado ya lo tenga descontado. :



El mercado tiene descontado 60cent. y el "whisper number" dice Cárpatos que anda sobre los 75cent. 

Saludos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El mercado tiene descontado 60cent. y el "whisper number" dice Cárpatos que anda sobre los 75cent.
> 
> Saludos...



¿Comprar con el rumor, vender con la noticia?


----------



## rosonero (15 Ene 2010)

Venga para abajo !!!!! Aunque el Ibex se resiste. Finalmente entró mi corto en 12080.
Mulder, ¿crees que hay posibilidades de bajar a visitar algún soporte del stoxx o el vencimiento de las 12 hará que no nos alejemos de los 3000?

Edito. je je, ya veo que no iremos muy lejos :-(


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

Barrida de stops en TL5... a 9.80 no han salido muchas... en 10.00€ han saltado+

Implicadas : AGENCIAS BSN.


----------



## fmc (15 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Barrida de stops en TL5... a 9.80 no han salido muchas... en 10.00€ han saltado+
> 
> Implicadas : AGENCIAS BSN.



Pues a mí me ha venido de narices para quitarme unos cortos que me quemaban... pena de no haber puesto la orden un poco más abajo, pero 10.25 no está mal :baba:


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2010)

Parece que estar en TL5 tiene más peligro que un epiléptico en medio de varios panales de abejas 

edito: esta semana he visto movimientos similares en BME, no tan exagerados pero similares, parece que están haciendo tests a ver cuanta gente se mete en cortos cuando algo baja mucho.


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Venga para abajo !!!!! Aunque el Ibex se resiste. Finalmente entró mi corto en 12080.
> Mulder, ¿crees que hay posibilidades de bajar a visitar algún soporte del stoxx o el vencimiento de las 12 hará que no nos alejemos de los 3000?
> 
> Edito. je je, ya veo que no iremos muy lejos :-(



Parece que hoy lo que cuenta son los resultados de JPM, el vencimiento es lo de menos porque los precios objetivo ya se alcanzaron hace mucho. La verdadera sesión empieza este mediodía.


----------



## rosonero (15 Ene 2010)

Pues nada tengo que salir, así que cierro el corto para tomarme unas cañas


----------



## fmc (15 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que estar en TL5 tiene más peligro que un epiléptico en medio de varios panales de abejas
> 
> edito: esta semana he visto movimientos similares en BME, no tan exagerados pero similares, parece que están haciendo tests a ver cuanta gente se mete en cortos cuando algo baja mucho.



En TL5 lo han probado en las dos direcciones, el martes 40 puntos para arriba y hoy 70 hacia abajo ienso:


----------



## chameleon (15 Ene 2010)

veis para qué sirven los STOPS?

alguien ha vendido sus telecincos 10, y 5 minutos después está a 10,40


----------



## Catacrack (15 Ene 2010)

Yo voy corto y creo/deseo que nos peguemos la madre de todas las ostias. Lo siento por pecata pero que esten tan filtrados y descontados los resultados de JP no puede ser bueno.

EDITO; En R4 no se han puesto en contacto conmigo por lo que en cuanto tenga operativa la cuenta en interdin no van a ver ni un duro mas de C/V de futuros. Respecto a interdin en su pagina web me pidieron los datos para ponerse en contaco conmigo telefonicamente en menos de 48h, acaba de vencer el plazo y nadie me ha llamado. El lunes me pondre en contacto con ellos para acelerar el proceso.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo voy corto y creo/deseo que nos peguemos la madre de todas las ostias. Lo siento por pecata pero que esten tan filtrados y descontados los resultados de JP no puede ser bueno.



¿Y como explicamos ahora este bajón?
¿Se está filtrando que van a ser malos y bajamos, o bajamos para que compren barato porque luego van a ser buenos y vamos a subir?

Porque yo no me creo que sea por los rumores sobre la dimisión de Merkel, la verdad...
¿Cuál sería la respuesta del mercado ante rumores sobre la dimisión de ZP?


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

PM... pareces nueva.. en el iBEX llevan el control de todo!!! XDDDDD


----------



## Claca (15 Ene 2010)

Buenas!

Si no se superan los 12.100, nos iremos para abajo a toda máquina, probablemente a probar el último soporte before guano.


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2010)

El Stoxx pasando su vencimiento a 10 puntos de 3000, que mal está la cosa hoy, ahora veremos que hace el Dax pero parece que será peor todavía.


----------



## fmc (15 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y como explicamos ahora este bajón?
> ¿Se está filtrando que van a ser malos y bajamos, o bajamos para que compren barato porque luego van a ser buenos y vamos a subir?
> 
> Porque yo no me creo que sea por los rumores sobre la dimisión de Merkel, la verdad...
> *¿Cuál sería la respuesta del mercado ante rumores sobre la dimisión de ZP?*



Romperíamos los 16000 :Baile:


----------



## Hagen (15 Ene 2010)

pues a mi me estan dando con los cortos en IBR...... a aguantar el chaparron.

Este finde va a tocar mortadela......


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> PM... pareces nueva.. en el iBEX llevan el control de todo!!! XDDDDD



¿Incluso del Eurostoxx, Dax, S&P...? ¡Qué maquinones!


----------



## Catacrack (15 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Cuál sería la respuesta del mercado ante rumores sobre la dimisión de ZP?



Metemos al ibex en maximos historicos en menos de 3 sesiones. Y en las calles la gente lo celebraria mucho mas que cuando se gano la eurocopa.


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

He cancelado los 5000 cortos en ferrovial a 8.774EUR ... no me creo esta bajada.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2010)

Me gustaría decir eso que dice HL cuando va perdiendo... pero es que soy una chica y quedaría mal... pero en fin, va por ti, Ministra de Igualdad:

ME ESTAN DEJANDO EL CULO COMO UN MANDRIL.


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

Las posis de compra en FERR ... manipuladas totalmente...


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Metemos al ibex en maximos historicos en menos de 3 sesiones. Y en las calles la gente lo celebraria mucho mas que cuando se gano la eurocopa.



Esto último, permiteme dudarlo, que este año hay Mundial de Futbol...


----------



## Catacrack (15 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me gustaría decir eso que dice HL cuando va perdiendo... pero es que soy una chica y quedaría mal... pero en fin, va por ti, Ministra de Igualdad:
> 
> ME ESTAN DEJANDO EL CULO COMO UN MANDRIL.




Lo cito por si te arrepientes y quieres editarlo. 

Preveo que alguien se lo va a poner de firma. :XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2010)

Hola, yo me he puesto corto en 12080 por esto...







fibo50% de esta bajada y resistencia muy fuerte, además salimos de sobrecompra...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

Buenos.. tu no eras madre verdad... ya me imagino a los MQMF = MILF .. en tus privados... XDDDDD


----------



## pyn (15 Ene 2010)

Una pregunta para los de interdin. Voy corto desde los 12.080. He puesto un stop profit, que si no se salta, quiero aprovecharlo todo lo que pueda, como esta tarde no tengo manera de controlarlo ¿hay alguna manera de hacer roll-over ? No veo la opción.


----------



## fmc (15 Ene 2010)

¿Alguien sabe cuál es el objetivo de los futuros del IBEX para esta tarde?


----------



## fmc (15 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Una pregunta para los de interdin. Voy corto desde los 12.080. He puesto un stop profit, que si no se salta, quiero aprovecharlo todo lo que pueda, como esta tarde no tengo manera de controlarlo ¿hay alguna manera de hacer roll-over ? No veo la opción.



podías haber comprado el futuro de febrero, como he hecho yo


----------



## Catacrack (15 Ene 2010)

fmc dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cuál es el objetivo de los futuros del IBEX para esta tarde?



11.800 

Yo hace 2-3 dias que ya trabajo con el de febrero porque empezo a tener mas negociado que el de enero.

Puedes hacer el roll-over manualmente. Vendes uno y te compras el otro, ya que lo haces intenta sacarle unos pixs para comisiones y las cervezas del fin de semana.


----------



## fmc (15 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> 11.800
> 
> +10 carac.



Hablo en serio :56:


----------



## Catacrack (15 Ene 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Hablo en serio :56:



Pues llevamos toda la semana frenando la caida en 11900-11920 asi que dificilmente hoy se rompa.


----------



## pyn (15 Ene 2010)

A ver si se curran la opción de roll-over semiautomático, que esto es una mierda. No quiero comprar mi mini, quiero mantenerlo para el lunes... Diossssss, mamones.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Una pregunta para los de interdin. Voy corto desde los 12.080. He puesto un stop profit, que si no se salta, quiero aprovecharlo todo lo que pueda, como esta tarde no tengo manera de controlarlo ¿hay alguna manera de hacer roll-over ? No veo la opción.



Pon una orden de compra por el valor del SL.


----------



## fmc (15 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pues llevamos toda la semana frenando la caida en 11900-11920 asi que dificilmente hoy se rompa.



Sí, ese es mi objetivo, pero mi pregunta anterior me refería al valor en el que les sale más ventajoso que venzan los futuros... al igual que el Stoxx ha terminado rozando los 3000....


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

En FERR tienen una posi de 57.000accs a la venta en 8.80€ -cortos?


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

Puede romper en cualquier momento!!!

Senesco Technologies, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Kujire (15 Ene 2010)

*BN: Resultados JPM en 15mins...*

JPM -> recomendaciones analistos WallStreet 22 compras:XX: y 1(una) y sólo *UNA* venta

... para que se hagan una idea:rolleye: la venta viene desde Tonuel Associates&Go


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Una pregunta para los de interdin. Voy corto desde los 12.080. He puesto un stop profit, que si no se salta, quiero aprovecharlo todo lo que pueda, como esta tarde no tengo manera de controlarlo ¿hay alguna manera de hacer roll-over ? No veo la opción.



¿y no sería mejor preguntarles por teléfono?

No creo que estén por aquí y si están no creo que se hagan notar


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

La iluminación chicharrera... heheheheh....

Sometimes little companies make deals with MM's to churn up the volume for a period of time....it makes raising capital a bit easier if it looks like there is a lot of interest in the stock, and you prove the interest by the volume.


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> JPM -> recomendaciones analistos WallStreet 22 compras:XX: y 1(una) y sólo *UNA* venta
> 
> ... para que se hagan una idea:rolleye: la venta viene desde Tonuel Associates&Go



Y justo salen cuando vence el Dax, vamos a tener emoción y volatilidad a raudales en unos minutos...


----------



## Catacrack (15 Ene 2010)

Esto es como la formula 1 si pestañean se lo van a perder... En 5 minutos tenemos entrega de premios y de ostias como panes asi que atentos a los numeros que lleva cada uno.

Espero que tonuel se pase a certificar.


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

Es sospechoso en JPM este vendiendo todo el tiempo en FERR... ellos conocen los resultados... jajajajjajja!!!


----------



## Catacrack (15 Ene 2010)

Da beneficios de +0,74$, mejores que los oficiales y ligeramente peores que el wishper number que era +0,75$.


----------



## Hagen (15 Ene 2010)

El lunes los americanos estan cerrados,


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Ene 2010)

Al final nada de nada :S


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2010)

Pues el Stoxx está bajando, parece que la reacción ha sido como esperaba, aunque tampoco se desploma.

edito: parece que ahora si se está acelerando la bajadita.

edito2: y el Ibex como que no va con el.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Ene 2010)

Que a pasado con T5????? Que golforeio de ibex jajajajaja hacerme un resumen por que he visto min intradia 9.8....
Estoy de viaje y solte los minis antes en 12050 a ver si se cae esto de una vez....


----------



## Catacrack (15 Ene 2010)

Acabo de saltar del barco y ya mismo me voy a cepillarme a las señoritas que tiene HL en el avatar. Pelotazo de los buenos!


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

HL, como nos espian.. las MMs crearon una HEAD FAKE para los cortos en TL5... luego han barrido para subir... como siempre. XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> HL, como nos espian.. las MMs crearon una HEAD FAKE para los cortos en TL5... luego han barrido para subir... como siempre. XD



Eso nos pasa por meternos en valores de mierda,esto es una gamesa de tres al cuarto....


----------



## pyn (15 Ene 2010)

Toma bajada...¿tocaremos los 11920 hoy?


----------



## fmc (15 Ene 2010)

catacrack dijo:


> acabo de saltar del barco y ya mismo me voy a cepillarme a las señoritas que tiene hl en el avatar. Pelotazo de los buenos!



+1 :d
.....


----------



## pyn (15 Ene 2010)

de cuanto hablamos catacrack?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Acabo de saltar del barco y ya mismo me voy a cepillarme a las señoritas que tiene HL en el avatar. Pelotazo de los buenos!



Cuando quieras te vienes a Madrid y te las presento....tu pagas la cena y las copas de los 4 

Siempre te quedara el Riviera de castefa :XX:


----------



## chameleon (15 Ene 2010)

a mi esos chicharros del nasdaq me dan pánico. lo que juego todos los días con un blue puede ser el total de negociado de uno de esos en un día. claro que por otro lado contribuyes a crear ambiente alcista...


----------



## Claca (15 Ene 2010)

JPM En preapertura baja -2,3% tras resultados.

¿Como había dicho Kujire? ¿22 recomendaciones de compra y sólo una de venta? :XX:

Si los 920 se pierden, guanazo de cabeza.


----------



## Catacrack (15 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Siempre te quedara el Riviera de castefa :XX:



Lleva cerrado casi 1 año.


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

aQUí tienes un listado de acciones donde invertir, esas nuevas pLutalias.

Anunciosex.com Escorts y Contactos Intimos Profesionales en España


----------



## Kujire (15 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> JPM En preapertura baja -2,3% tras resultados.
> 
> ¿Como había dicho Kujire? ¿22 recomendaciones de compra y sólo una de venta? :XX:
> 
> Si los 920 se pierden, guanazo de cabeza.



Yep, se lo debo todo a Tonuel Asociattes&GO (lo del GO es por G***O, pero como dá mala suerte decirlo... pues eso por si alguien no lo pilla:o, normalmente es "Co"),


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> aQUí tienes un listado de acciones donde invertir, esas nuevas pLutalias.
> 
> Anunciosex.com Escorts y Contactos Intimos Profesionales en España



Joder... como está la cosa... jajaja. Releyendo el hilo... hoy está la cosa porno entre ojetes rotos y Milfs... jaja

Esto es "pa" asustar... después del rally hay que hacer plusvalías en el otro sentido... :ouch:

DP! Pinchando en el link... me sale un Enano transexual... joder con los ricos... que viciosos jaja


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Joder... como está la cosa... jajaja. Releyendo el hilo... hoy está la cosa porno entre ojetes rotos y Milfs... jaja
> 
> Esto es "pa" asustar... después del rally hay que hacer plusvalías en el otro sentido... :ouch:
> 
> DP! Pinchando en el link... me sale un Enano transexual... joder con los ricos... que viciosos jaja



Ya te has puesto palote con el enano ?? :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Claca (15 Ene 2010)

En estos momentos el ibex nada en el limbo... Por arriba los 12.100, por abajo los 11.900. Pasar los 12.100 significaría volver a máximos, perder los 11.900 visitar el último soporte antes del guano™.

Yo creo que mientras no se superen los 12.100, pesará más el lado corto, pero tampoco me la jugaría, mejor esperar la confirmación:


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2010)

Hoy toca otra barridita de stop en USA

Amago de guanazo y luego remontada a lo Indurain

Un super clásico


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2010)

Y ahora a las 14:30, más datos...
No sé si cerrar todo y marcharme a que me de el aire...


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

Luca,,, ahí tienes a tus amigos recibiendo parte de mis generosas donaciones...

Chaves concedió 5,4 millones a otra empresa en la que trabajó su hija Paula - Libertad Digital


----------



## pyn (15 Ene 2010)

15k acciones negociadas en ARIA en PM...


----------



## rosonero (15 Ene 2010)

Que rabia, un día que entró bien a corto me salgo antes de tiempo por miedo al JoPuta del Morgan , para rematarlo intento entrar en Burbuja.info y me dice que el servidor esta saturado... grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2010)

Dato de la FED de NY mucho mejor de lo esperado, MENOS MAL.

Edito: menudo chasco, esto no mejora...


----------



## rosonero (15 Ene 2010)

Mulder, si no mucho de pedir ni te lleva mucho trabajo ¿puedes saber estadísticamente que suele pasar los viernes en USA cuando el lunes siguiente es festivo?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2010)

No he podido entrar en burbuja.info hasta ahora... 

Pecata, te he dejado un post en el blog de kujire, he entrado corto en €/$ a 1,439.... ahora a lo mejor es un poco tarde, pero bueno... 

Saludos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Ene 2010)

El día de la marmota.

Subida por la mañana, bajada a mediodía y subida a media tarde.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Mulder, si no mucho de pedir ni te lleva mucho trabajo ¿puedes saber estadísticamente que suele pasar los viernes en USA cuando el lunes siguiente es festivo?



Ahora que lo confirme él, pero recuerdo que suelen ser alcistas


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

Dumpeada en:

CRXX

AGEN


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Ene 2010)

Vaya tapón han puesto en BME a 23,50. ppppfffff


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



rosonero dijo:


> Mulder, si no mucho de pedir ni te lleva mucho trabajo ¿puedes saber estadísticamente que suele pasar los viernes en USA cuando el lunes siguiente es festivo?



Eso no lo puedo hacer, me costaría mucho, mis estadísticas reflejan lo que ocurre entre las fechas que yo le diga, pero lo que pides es hilar muy fino.

De todas formas ¿para que hilar tan fino? las estadistícas anuales dicen que la semana que viene g**n* y hoy es el primer día, ya lo dije esta mañana, el lunes nos vamos a reir, pero los días siguientes también.

Aunque el miercoles 20 es importante y podríamos ver una cese de las bajadas, puede que temporal.


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Vaya tapón han puesto en BME a 23,50. ppppfffff



En BME llevan toda la semana poniendo tapones aquí y allá donde les conviene, vaya valor más manipulado....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Ene 2010)

Tenemos entonces quorum de cortos, por lo que veo , no?.

Felices plusvalías


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2010)

yo voy largo de momento


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> yo voy largo de momento



El lunes es fiesta en USA y Cárpatos anda diciendo que hoy están saliendo muchos del mercado para no estar dentro durante tanto tiempo, no hay más que ver el nulo caso que se le está haciendo a los datos de hoy.

Yo creo que esta tarde vamos a continuar la cuesta abajo sin recuperaciones, llevo corto toda la semana esperando bajadas aunque tenía alguna duda pero la semana buena para los cortos es la que viene.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El lunes es fiesta en USA y Cárpatos anda diciendo que hoy están saliendo muchos del mercado para no estar dentro durante tanto tiempo, no hay más que ver el nulo caso que se le está haciendo a los datos de hoy.
> 
> Yo creo que esta tarde vamos a continuar la cuesta abajo sin recuperaciones, llevo corto toda la semana esperando bajadas aunque tenía alguna duda pero la semana buena para los cortos es la que viene.



La semana que viene me voy a poner corta hasta yo.


----------



## Burney (15 Ene 2010)

hola a todos, veo que por fin va el foro

en mi opinión nos vamos hacia abajo

PD: Intel bajando un 2%, una vez más lo del comprar con el rumor y vender con la noticia...


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2010)

Bueno, no todo es tan negativo para mi, yo también voy largo en un valor USA:

Western Refining, Inc. - Google Finance

Y de momento no voy a salirme.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> hola a todos, veo que por fin va el foro
> 
> en mi opinión nos vamos hacia abajo



¿Esta tarde, o la semana que viene?


----------



## until (15 Ene 2010)

Buenas Tardes!

Por la mañana lei a LCASC que operaba en divisas mediante IGMarkets,
bueno no se si conoces WORLDSPREADS, en la operativa es igual que IGMarkets, con el mismo spread y la plataforma graficos de ITFinance, no obstante, incluye valores USA (no chicharros) para operar con CFDS en corto/largo, no soy cliente, pero ayer me abri una cuenta demo. Si alguno la conoce que opine...

Añado los que useis el Visual Chart 5 ya conocereis el Market Monitor y tal, bueno para los demas os pongo enlace de pagina interesante Visualeconomy

Un Saludo!


----------



## Burney (15 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Esta tarde, o la semana que viene?



más bien diría que tarde o temprano, sin fecha conocida

yo con el tema de los timings soy un desastre

recupero gráfico del Composite que subí anoche, y que me hace pensar en una caida del Composite hasta el 2210








PD: El equivalente en el SP500 sería el 1120-1125


----------



## Burney (15 Ene 2010)

preparando armamento en DPTR para trading: entrada en 1,21-1.22 para venta en 1.29


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

Hay un pero... el petroleo va a corregir hasta los 75.XXUSD....


----------



## rosonero (15 Ene 2010)

Corto de nuevo en 11985 (aunque tanto quorum asusta) pero lo he abierto en el vencimiento de hoy y lo del roll over ni flowers, aunque he intentado enterarme gracias a esta guapa profesora 
Roll-Over o Cambio de Vencimiento - El Rincn del Cuidador - 23 de octubre de 2002 - GLOSARIO DE ERRORES (Punto 3)

Total, que si no realizó roll over tengo hasta las 16:45 para cerrar la posición, no?


----------



## Burney (15 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay un pero... el petroleo va a corregir hasta los 75.XXUSD....



es para un posible trading para hoy, a largo nada en cartera hasta que vea los niveles arriba indicados o que se supere el 2320 con claridad

de todas formas según Luca gran parte de su negocio es el gas natural, y al menos hasta hace unos dias el gráfico del gas natural era alcista

por cierto DP también sigo tus ex-AGEN para un picoteo si llegase al 0,80


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Total, que si no realizó roll over tengo hasta las 16:45 para cerrar la posición, no?



O te la cerrarán ellos automáticamente.


----------



## rosonero (15 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> O te la cerrarán ellos automáticamente.



Pues nada, fuera en 11920, esta vez intentaré hacerlo bien.


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

Agen ha tocado los 0.82USD .. le veo +recorrido a la baja... yo cargue en 0.62USD


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2010)

Bueno, después de perder hoy todo lo posible, me mantengo en liquidez total.
Que desastre de día.


----------



## Burney (15 Ene 2010)

Gráfico intradiario del IBEX. En principio deberíamos rebotar por la zona de la directriz alcista de color rojo


----------



## Burney (15 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Agen ha tocado los 0.82USD .. le veo +recorrido a la baja... yo cargue en 0.62USD




ostia :ouch:

lo acabo de ver, no me he dado cuenta preparando el grafico del ibex

de esta ya me olvido, pescar 7-8 centimos en una valor de 0,80 era un _intrasegundo _interesante... pero eso sólo lo garantiza el primer toque :S


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2010)

Cuanto más veo la sesión de hoy, más impresión me da que la semana que viene vamos a subir


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cuanto más veo la sesión de hoy, más impresión me da que la semana que viene vamos a subir



El S&P tiene que llegar a 1126 antes de que volvamos a subir con fundamento.

El Stoxx ha de llegar a 2912, como mínimo.


----------



## chameleon (15 Ene 2010)

al menos a 1130, quizás hoy no, pero sí el lunes


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El S&P tiene que llegar a 1126 antes de que volvamos a subir con fundamento.
> 
> El Stoxx ha de llegar a 2912, como mínimo.



Hala pues que empiece a bajar ya que ya estoy corta.


----------



## Burney (15 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El S&P tiene que llegar a 1126 antes de que volvamos a subir con fundamento.



totalmente de acuerdo contigo Mulder, una cosa, qué nivel te da a ti para el Composite 8: 


--------------------



el SAN en el 11,50 +- tiene una directriz alcista importante, si se pierde esa zona preparaos para un latigazo a la baja por lo menos hasta el 11,20


PD: Menos mal que esta mañana largué las Natras perdiéndo solo unos centimos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Ene 2010)

Me saltó el SP en BME en 23.31 :S


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> totalmente de acuerdo contigo Mulder, una cosa, qué nivel te da a ti para el Composite 8:



Ese no lo miro ¿sabes que ticker tiene en Yahoo Finance?


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Ene 2010)

Han cerrado la negociación de minis en Interdin LOL!!!


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Me saltó el SP en BME en 23.31 :S



Yo tenía intención de salirme en principio en 23.20, pero creo que voy a seguir dentro esperando a que baje más, al final ha valido la pena pasar toda la semana dentro sufriendo.

Ya tenía ganas de que bajara ya, por cierto, vaya explosión bajista la del Ibex en general en cuanto ha pasado el vencimiento, si estaba debil y lo estaban aguantando no quiero saber el lunes donde se va a ir.


----------



## Burney (15 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ese no lo miro ¿sabes que ticker tiene en Yahoo Finance?



ok.

el ticker es éste:

(^IXIC)


----------



## Burney (15 Ene 2010)

Estoy mirando intel y ahora mismo se está apoyando en la zona de 21 $, que fué un nivel que le hizo de resistencia durante las dos últimas semanas

si se rompe ese nivel a la baja confirmaría el giro hasta probablemente la zona de 19 $

me gusta utilizar determinados valores como referencia para intuir lo que pueden hacer los indices, y según ésto, si INTC confirma la pérdida de ese nivel, podría ser un serio aviso de que los mercados seguirán cayendo


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

Senesco Technologies, Inc. - Google Finance

Chameleon, van subiendo...


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

En ARIAd... están acumulando... llevo con una orden -compra- de 20k a 2.39USD desde las 15:40h.. y solo me han vendido el 65%

Una vez+ las opciones mandan.


----------



## chameleon (15 Ene 2010)

a mi eso me da muchisimo miedo, ese volumen de apenas 100.000 eur diarios...


----------



## rosonero (15 Ene 2010)

Tercer corto del día, éste en 11850, un día que cojo tendencia y por pitos o flautas tengo que cerrar y reabrir tres veces 

Pd. Guano time y Tonuel desaparecido


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Tercer corto del día, éste en 11850, un día que cojo tendencia y por pitos o flautas tengo que cerrar y reabrir tres veces
> 
> Pd. Guano time y Tonuel desaparecido



Lo de hoy es el GUANO con mayúsculas. 
Corta en 11855, 11840 y 11830.


----------



## chameleon (15 Ene 2010)

hoy es el día para dejarlo correr. hay que llegar más abajo el lunes y luego otra vez a intentar superar los 1150

cuando dejan la presa tanto tiempo delante de las narices...


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

Además que bajadas son estas??? si apenas las cot. pierden -1,30% ???? queremos wano del bueno!!!!

FERR ... para eso no arriesgo mi dinero...


----------



## rosonero (15 Ene 2010)

Éstos del ECRI son colegas de Pepitoria, siempre positivos :rolleye:

_ECRI [Imprimir] Serenity markets



Indicador adelantado semanal sube de 131,6 a 132,1.

Indicador de crecimiento anualizado baja de 23,8 a 23,5 mínimo de 17 semanas.

No obstante los directores de ECRI siguen comentando que la recuperación económica seguirá fuerte en los próximos meses._


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2010)

a ver 

guano no son dos dias de bajada, cuando llevamos a las espaldas unas subidas regulares previas.

se puede llamar corrección o lo que sea pero lo que yo comento es a medio plazo , a ultra corto (de 1 o 2 días) ahora mismo no me importa mucho.


----------



## Burney (15 Ene 2010)

con las DPTR me voy a comer los mocos hoy me parece a mi...

esperaba que hicieran un latigazo a la baja al perder el 1.30 y la están sujetando fuerte en 1.27-1.28

Me parece a mi que éstas llegaran al objetivo cuando los indices lleguen al suyo y subirá con ellos, sería cojonudo técnicamente que no perdiera a la baja la directriz alcista, tendría un objetivo de subida entre 1,70-1,80

pero por si acaso voy a dejar la orden puesta


----------



## Kujire (15 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Además que bajadas son estas??? si apenas las cot. pierden -1,30% ???? queremos wano del bueno!!!!
> 
> FERR ... para eso no arriesgo mi dinero...



[MODE COCO ON]

ya te digo, la gente se conforma con cualquier cosa... inocho:

[MODE COCO OFF]


----------



## Burney (15 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Lo de hoy es el GUANO con mayúsculas.
> Corta en 11855, 11840 y 11830.



pecata, ten cuidado con la directriz alcista de color rojo del gráfico del ibex (entre el 11770-11800)

pudiera ser que ahi rebotasen fuerte hasta el 11900


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

GenVec, Inc. - Google Finance


GenVec announced that the key 184th patient died in its PACT trial for their drug TNFerade in advanced pancreatic cancer. *This is significant because the trial is set to have two interim analysis, one after 92 patients die and another after 184 died.* The company said they should be able to have the data ready in 10-12 weeks, which should be no surprise. 10-12 weeks give the company just enough time to get the data ready for this years ASCO meeting.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> pecata, ten cuidado con la directriz alcista de color rojo del gráfico del ibex
> 
> pudiera ser que ahi rebotasen fuerte hasta el 11900



Ja ja, lo que me faltaba, que ahora que me he puesto corta, suban y vuelva a palmar pasta. 

Hoy el que se está llevando el gato al agua es rosonero.


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ja ja, lo que me faltaba, que ahora que me he puesto corta, suban y vuelva a palmar pasta.
> 
> Hoy el que se está llevando el gato al agua es rosonero.



Te puedo asegurar que yo también y lo mio me ha costado en disgustos.


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

Pues... JPM está remontando.. cuidadoooooo!!!!


----------



## rosonero (15 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ja ja, lo que me faltaba, que ahora que me he puesto corta, suban y vuelva a palmar pasta.
> 
> Hoy el que se está llevando el gato al agua es rosonero.



_Másquisierayo_ , he tenido que salir y volver a entrar perdiéndome gran parte de la bajada. El que la ha cogido enterita es LCASC.


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> pecata, ten cuidado con la directriz alcista de color rojo del gráfico del ibex (entre el 11770-11800)
> 
> pudiera ser que ahi rebotasen fuerte hasta el 11900



El lunes abriremos con gap a la baja, no creo que haya tal rebote.


----------



## Burney (15 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El lunes abriremos con gap a la baja, no creo que haya tal rebote.



el que no haya sesión usa el lunes me hace pensar en que en la apertura busquemos apoyo en la directriz con un poco de pánico bajista, y luego durante el dia se rebote ienso:

PD: los dias en que usa tiene cerrado no suelen ser alcistas?


---

Me cuesta creer que se vaya a romper a la baja una directriz así (la de color rojo) sin que antes haya rebote...


----------



## ddddd (15 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes.

DP, ¿cuál es la razón del para ti más que seguro subidón de VVUS?

Hoy lleva otro día muy bajista hasta tocar los 9,26. No se si buscará apoyo en la zona de los 9 euros exactos o si de ahí puede bajar aún más.

Si nos pudieras comentar algo sobre ella te lo agradeceríamos.

Saludos.


----------



## rosonero (15 Ene 2010)

Stoxx y SP perroflauticos y el Ibex maquillando en la robasta. Hay cosa que no cambian.


----------



## Burney (15 Ene 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> DP, ¿cuál es la razón del para ti más que seguro subidón de VVUS?
> 
> ...



ddddd, viste el comentario que te puse ayer sobre lo que preguntaste de DPTR?


----------



## tonuel (15 Ene 2010)

Chavales... ¿Cómo van esos largos...? 



Saludos


----------



## ddddd (15 Ene 2010)

Sí, sí vi el comentario que pusiste sobre DPTR y tenías razón, hoy rompió el soporte de 1,30. Ahora a esperar si llega a 1,22 o no.

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

Es atractiva de cara a una adquisición por una gran pharma, su medicamento es +rápido en actuar -pinocho en 15 minutos vs viagra cialis, etc----

Ahora la veo algo sobrevalorada... pero es una cot para vigilar si corrige de nuevo.

vvus


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2010)

El S&P ha perdido los 1132... ¿hasta donde podemos bajar?


----------



## until (15 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El S&P ha perdido los 1132... ¿hasta donde podemos bajar?



1125 tendria que hacer soporte


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

Senesco Technologies, Inc. - Google Finance +6%


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2010)

until dijo:


> 1125 tendria que hacer soporte



Pensaba que tenía caída hasta 1120... y me parecía mucho.


----------



## Claca (15 Ene 2010)

Había pintado lo del expanisvo, quién avisa no es traidor. Por proyección todavía queda algo de bajada, pero yo estoy con Burney. No veo al ibex y al S&P pasando de los 11.700 y 1.120 respectivamente. O sí, pero eso implicaría pensar definitivamente en cortos.

Lo mejor sería aprovechar el lunes para hacer los deberes, buscar el apoyo en la directriz que pasa por los 11.750 y volver a subir.


----------



## Claca (15 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pensaba que tenía caída hasta 1120... y me parecía mucho.



¿Mucho? Pero si está a 1.130 casi... son unos 100 puntos ibexianos. ¿Realmente te parece mucho?

Tonuel, ve preparándote, que la gente está olvidando que es el guano de verdad y se conforman con estas bajadas de pobres. Ya no recuerdan que es lo que se te cague encima un elefante volador de 6.000 kilos.


----------



## LOLO08 (15 Ene 2010)

Burney, estabas en Natra??. He entrado hoy a 2,70.. le veo factible rotura al alza..


----------



## Burney (15 Ene 2010)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Burney, estabas en Natra??. He entrado hoy a 2,70.. le veo factible rotura al alza..



precisamente he salido esta mañana de ellas en 2,68 perdiendo algunos céntimos

no es que vea mal el valor, y en principio no debería corregir más allá del 2,56 (el 61,8% de fibonacci del tramo 2,30-3) pero cuando creo que los indices van a caer no me gusta mucho estar dentro de un valor, prefiero estar tranquilamente en liquidez

*******************

Atención que INTC está perdiendo el soporte de 21 $...




ddddd dijo:


> Sí, sí vi el comentario que pusiste sobre DPTR y tenías razón, hoy rompió el soporte de 1,30. Ahora a esperar si llega a 1,22 o no.
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.
> 
> Saludos.



de nada. A ver si hay suerte con ellas y podemos entrar a ese precio. Está demostrando muchísima fortaleza, creo que esa directriz alcista de color rojo que está en 1,20 aguantará el precio y hará que rebote posiblemente hacia nuevos máximos


----------



## ddddd (15 Ene 2010)

Buenas de nuevo.

También me gustaría obtener información sobre HYTM.

Tiene pinta de que volverá a tocar los 0,48. Lo que no parece estar tan claro es si de ahí seguirá bajando algo más o le toca pegar otro subidón de los suyos como en esta misma semana.

Esta acción si que me parece una apuesta clara al largo, la pena es no haber entrado antes, pero de la próxima semana no creo que pase para comprar unas cuantas.

Las dudas es si esperar al entorno de 1,48, entrar antes por si vuelve a subir para no volver o vislumbrar una posible ruptura a la baja de los 0,48.

Mí ídea es que comenzará a subir posiblemente antes de que vuelva a 0,48 por poco.

Saludos.


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> el que no haya sesión usa el lunes me hace pensar en que en la apertura busquemos apoyo en la directriz con un poco de pánico bajista, y luego durante el dia se rebote ienso:
> 
> PD: los dias en que usa tiene cerrado no suelen ser alcistas?



Bueno, ultimamente no se está cumpliendo mucho esa pauta y el dia sale como les da por ahí, ya veremos que ocurre, de momento yo creo que tendremos gap bajista.

¡¡¡ BME ha caido hoy un 3.13% !!!

Vaya dia, he disfrutado como un enano  me encanta que los planes salgan bien...








edito: justo al enviar el post se ha caido el servidor, así que he esperado a que funcionara de nuevo


----------



## Burney (15 Ene 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas de nuevo.
> 
> También me gustaría obtener información sobre HYTM.
> 
> ...



a medio plazo es muy buena señal que haya conseguido romper al alza la directriz bajista de color rojo, en principio ahora la estaría pullbackeando para luego seguir subiendo

a corto plazo se ve cómo por ahora se mueve dentro de un canal alcista, la base está en el 0,50, en principio no debería perderlo para seguir teniendo buen aspecto técnico (aunque el nivel clave es el 0.47-0.48) y tener posibilidades de volver a buscar la linea superior del canal en el entorno del 0,70-0,75.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Ene 2010)

Una consulta de noob, please: 

Compré esta tarde en Interdin una posición corta en mini-ibex a 11.900 a las 16.43 y poco después me ha desaparecido.
Les he comentado el tema a los señores y me han dicho que se ha cerrado porque hoy era el vencimiento del IBEX.
¿Es correcta la explicación?

La p*tada es que compré a 11830 para cerrar esa posición sin darme cuenta que estaba cancelada y ahora me he quedado largo :abajo:


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Una consulta de noob, please:
> 
> Compré esta tarde en Interdin una posición corta en mini-ibex a 11.900 a las 16.43 y poco después me ha desaparecido.
> Les he comentado el tema a los señores y me han dicho que se ha cerrado porque hoy era el vencimiento del IBEX.
> ...



La explicación es correcta, yo de ti andaría con cuidado los días de vencimiento a partir de ahora.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2010)

Hola gente! vaya cachondeito con el servidor... 

En fin, tuve que salir y me saltaron las compras de los 2 minis que llevaba en 11970 y 11920. Pudo ser mejor, pero hasta el final no se abrió la compuerta... así que estoy contento.

Yo lo veo como Burney, no creo que rompan directrices tan importantes del Ibex a la primera, pienso que posiblemente a final del lunes o el martes comencemos a rebotar... aunque ahora no lo veamos así, quedan nuevos máximos... 

Por ahora el plan sigue el guión:






Saludos...

Por cierto, sigo corto en el €/$ a ver si alguien se une a las divisas y dejo de postear solo! :ouch:


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola gente! vaya cachondeito con el servidor...
> 
> En fin, tuve que salir y me saltaron las compras de los 2 minis que llevaba en 11970 y 11920. Pudo ser mejor, pero hasta el final no se abrió la compuerta... así que estoy contento.
> 
> Yo lo veo como Burney, no creo que rompan directrices tan importantes del Ibex a la primera, pienso que posiblemente a final del lunes o el martes comencemos a rebotar... aunque ahora no lo veamos así, quedan nuevos máximos...



Estoy de acuerdo en que falta hacer nuevos máximos, pero la semana que viene bajaremos algo más, tal vez el miércoles cambie la situación, ese día será importante.

Veo probable que nos den un 'sustito' antes de girarse


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

Vaya, con las gacelas -MMs-... han subido AGEN con 400k acciones +12% desde min... todavía no han terminado de colocar papel....


----------



## aksarben (15 Ene 2010)

MESAQ está hecha una campeona... :Baile:


----------



## Burney (15 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola gente! vaya cachondeito con el servidor...
> 
> En fin, tuve que salir y me saltaron las compras de los 2 minis que llevaba en 11970 y 11920. Pudo ser mejor, pero hasta el final no se abrió la compuerta... así que estoy contento.
> 
> ...





Mulder dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que falta hacer nuevos máximos, pero la semana que viene bajaremos algo más, tal vez el miércoles cambie la situación, ese día será importante.
> 
> Veo probable que nos den un 'sustito' antes de girarse



si eso podríamos utilizar el gráfico de TEF para intentar predecir si la directriz alcista en 11780 aguantará o no

teniendo en cuenta que técnicamente es muy probable que se vaya a buscar apoyo o a la zona del 17.70-17.80 o a la directriz alcista de color rojo que hay en 17.50, creo que al IBEX le faltaría un tramo más de caída por lo menos hasta el 11500 u 11200

también subiré el del SAN y vereis que ha cerrado justo encima de su directriz alcista, si abrimos a la baja el lunes y se rompe esa directriz, lo más normal sería que rebotase paraa pullbackease y luego seguir cayendo hasta el supersoporte en la zona de los 11 €.

Esto además me cuadraría con la prevision que tengo para los indices usa de tener un tramo extra de caida.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto, sigo corto en el €/$ a ver si alguien se une a las divisas y dejo de postear solo! :ouch:



Me gustaría unirme pero bufffffffff, me da pavor. ¿Cuánta bajada crees que le queda?

Vamos, que entre una cosa y otra, hoy has triunfao.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que falta hacer nuevos máximos, pero la semana que viene bajaremos algo más, tal vez el miércoles cambie la situación, ese día será importante.
> 
> Veo probable que nos den un 'sustito' antes de girarse



Ok, lo dejamos para el miércoles pues... 

He cerrado el corto del €/$ 1.4389 - 14353 36pipos... 4/4 queda poco para entrar con carga... 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me gustaría unirme pero bufffffffff, me da pavor. ¿Cuánta bajada crees que le queda?
> 
> Vamos, que entre una cosa y otra, hoy has triunfao.



Creo que le queda hasta la MM200, más o menos sobre los 1.427x, pero intentaré volver a ponerme corto un poco más arriba, ahí deberíamos rebotar. 

Que no se te suba a la cabeza pecata, pero eres del hilo, de las que más me gusta tradeando, no te tiembla la mano y si tienes que cerrar posiciones y cambiarte de chaqueta, no dudas ni un segundo. Me extraña mucho que seas Leo ienso:, yo también lo soy y soy muy cabezón... :ouch: y eso es muy malo para el trading...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

ARIAd... cerramos en 2.41USD aprox... he comprado un buen lote... a 2.36 2.39


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Creo que le queda hasta la MM200, más o menos sobre los 1.427x, pero intentaré volver a ponerme corto un poco más arriba, ahí deberíamos rebotar.
> 
> Que no se te suba a la cabeza pecata, pero eres del hilo, de las que más me gusta tradeando, no te tiembla la mano y si tienes que cerrar posiciones y cambiarte de chaqueta, no dudas ni un segundo. Me extraña mucho que seas Leo ienso:, yo también lo soy y soy muy cabezón... :ouch: y eso es muy malo para el trading...
> 
> Saludos...



Que pena que solo se te pueda dar un thanks.

Ja ja ja, no dirías eso si vieras lo perrofláutica que me ha quedado hoy la cuenta... hoy tendría que haber cerrado antes posiciones, pero pensando que los datos iban a empujar hacia arriba el IBEX, no lo he hecho, y la he cagado bien.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que pena que solo se te pueda dar un thanks.
> 
> Ja ja ja, no dirías eso si vieras lo perrofláutica que me ha quedado hoy la cuenta... hoy tendría que haber cerrado antes posiciones, pero pensando que los datos iban a empujar hacia arriba el IBEX, no lo he hecho, y la he cagado bien.



Cada día abre la bolsa... así que no te preocupes... 

Corto en €/$ 1.4368... espero no tocarlo hasta el 1.4271... o stop en 1.441

Saludos...

PD: Al final abrí un mini-largo en 11810... que Dios me asista el lunes... :´(


----------



## Burney (15 Ene 2010)

qué panzada de gráficos llevo hoy :ouch:

pero creo que ya he pillado hasta dónde nos quieren llevar: la zona del 11500.

Si hacemos una linea que una todos los máximos anteriores, y ponemos otra paralela en el mínimo del lateral, nos da el 11500 (líneas verdes)

Es un nivel que cuadraría muy bien con el 17,70-17,80 de TEF y el 11,10 del SAN (el SAN también tiene un canal similar).


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

Dedicado a las gacelillas de hoy:


----------



## Kujire (15 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> qué panzada de gráficos llevo hoy :ouch:



... eres el "Monet" bursátil


----------



## Burney (15 Ene 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> ... eres el "Monet" bursátil



:o

ahora sólo faltan que sean acertados ienso:

si no, ya me veo a la forería pidiendo el libro de reclamaciones


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

Nada, nada.. se agradece la dedicación!!!


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

Hoy en DPTR... están acumulando... muchas ordenes de +100.000accs.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ene 2010)

Burney, la directriz del SAN viene desde principios de agosto... creo que a la primera no la pasaremos, además "justamente" ha parado ahí, un viernes de vencimiento... 

Si unes los mínimos del 2 de septiembre y 3 de noviembre en el IBEX, te da 11525 más o menos... pero me destroza mi recuento de Elliot! :ouch: bueno, nos quedaría el del S&P 

Saludos y buen "finde" para tod@s!

PD: Mulder, como se han comportado hoy las manos fuertes..? _cenkiu_


----------



## Kujire (15 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> :o
> 
> ahora sólo faltan que sean acertados ienso:
> 
> si no, ya me veo a la forería pidiendo el libro de reclamaciones



además de los colores y la "rectitud" de las líneas, vienen con explicación adjunta ... más no se puede pedir :Aplauso:

----------
Para ahorrar el servidor, lo de LEO y "cabezón" viene implícito en el género:XX:, las LEONAS tienen la cabeza más pequeña ...


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Dedicado a las gacelillas de hoy:



Jajajaja

que risa me ha dado


----------



## Burney (15 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy en DPTR... están acumulando... muchas ordenes de +100.000accs.



yo también creo que están acumulando... de hecho el que se haya roto el soporte del 1,30 y no haya tenido latigazo a la baja es una señal de que hay _una mano_ que recoge papel

cuando los indices se giren dejarán de taponarla y posiblemente haga un castañazo como el del dia 4 (de hecho están haciendo una corrección similar a la que hicieron a ultimos de diciembre) en busca de nuevos máximos

Por cierto DP, ¿crees que se podrá entrar la semana que viene en ARIA por el 2,30?



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Burney, la directriz del SAN viene desde principios de agosto... creo que a la primera no la pasaremos, además "justamente" ha parado ahí, un viernes de vencimiento...
> 
> Si unes los mínimos del 2 de septiembre y 3 de noviembre en el IBEX, te da 11525 más o menos... pero me destroza mi recuento de Elliot! :ouch: bueno, nos quedaría el del S&P
> 
> ...



viendo que en el cierre de usa se han suavizado las pérdidas es posible que así sea, supongo que todo dependerá de cómo vengan los futuros usa o de cómo cierren en asia

Buen finde igualmente

*********

Intel a 20,80, un dolár más abajo de lo que se intercambiaba ayer tras los resultados. Menuda empufada que hicieron 

yo en aquel momento tenia la sensación de que era una trampa alcista, pero la verdad es que tuve dudas por lo elevado de los resultados con respecto a la prevision


----------



## Mulder (15 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Burney, la directriz del SAN viene desde principios de agosto... creo que a la primera no la pasaremos, además "justamente" ha parado ahí, un viernes de vencimiento...
> 
> Si unes los mínimos del 2 de septiembre y 3 de noviembre en el IBEX, te da 11525 más o menos... pero me destroza mi recuento de Elliot! :ouch: bueno, nos quedaría el del S&P
> 
> ...



El saldo del dia es negativo, aunque esto pueda parecer evidente merece más explicación.

Los leoncios no han empezado a vender agresivamente hasta las 16:00, hasta ese momento el saldo del dia era positivo y no estaban vendedores, en ese momento han empezado a soltar con agresividad pero sin pasarse tampoco demasiado, aunque el volumen iba por encima del saldo medio del día. En el último momento de la subasta (mi sistema lo detecta) han cruzado una orden de compra algo mediocre pero ligeramente superior a su saldo medio del día.

Esto me hace dudar del gap bajista para el lunes, sin embargo, sigo pensando que hasta el miercoles no subiremos y que además podríamos bajar más.


----------



## donpepito (15 Ene 2010)

Tengo algunas dudas, pero mi instinto me dice que deben subirla para la junta, aunque tengan por seguro que la votación será favorable... tienen dos días;

MARTES & MIERCOLES.... mantengo el optimismo de agosto, es +fácil que nos vayamos a los 6.00USD que volver a 1.5USD ...

Estoy convencido que Harvey tiene todo bien atado... para hacernos volar y colocar sus papeles... llevamos dos semanas desde el rebote del 31dec... sin perder los 2.30USD.... no quieren tumbarla, por ahora. XDD


----------



## carvil (16 Ene 2010)

Buenos dias 

Parece que esto hoy funciona :56:

Ayer dia claro bajista pero no muy bajista  (Se rebotó donde se esperaba). En breve otro empujoncito para testear soportes más serios 


Salu2


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Ene 2010)

Claves bursátiles de la próxima semana 

El lunes Wall Street permanecerá cerrado por festivo
Los inversores centrarán su atención la semana que viene en un diluvio de datos macro que incluyen la Encuesta Zew para el mes de enero de Alemania y la Zona Euro, la Tasa de desempleo e IPC de diciembre de Reino Unido y una batería de PMIs de la Zona Euro.

En Estados Unidos, los mercados de contado permanecerán cerrados el lunes por la celebración del Día de Martin Luther King. A lo largo de la semana, se conocerán el Índice de la Fed de Philadelphia de enero, los Indicadores adelantados de diciembre, el Índice de Precios a la producción y las Construcciones iniciales. 

En cuanto al ámbito empresarial, Bankinter dará a conocer sus cifras anuales. La próxima semana estará marcada por la presentación de resultados de miembros destacados del Dow Jones, como American Express, General Electric, Hewlett Packet, IBM, y McDonald´s. Los principales bancos norteamericanos también darán a conocer sus cifras (Morgan Stanley, Goldman Sachs, Citigroup, Bank of New York Mellon…).

Principales citas de la próxima semana:

LUNES

Reino Unido: Precios Rightmove de viviendas de enero (01:00 horas). 

Japón: Producción Industrial de noviembre (05:30 horas).

Estados Unidos: Mercado cerrado por festividad “Martin Luther King”. 

MARTES

Alemania: Encuesta Zew Clima económico y Encuesta Zew Situación actual de enero (11:00 horas).

Zona Euro: Encuesta Zew Clima económico de enero (11:00 horas).

Reino Unido: IPC de diciembre (10:30 horas).

Estados Unidos: Flujos netos TIC de noviembre (15:00 horas). Índice NAHB Mercado de viviendas de enero (19:00 horas). Propensión al consumo ABC semanal (23:00 horas). 

Japón: Confianza del consumidor de diciembre (06:00 horas).

En el ámbito empresarial, Citigroup, CSX Corporation, Fastenal, First Horizon National Corporation, Forest Laboratories, Parker Hannifin e IBM presentarán sus resultados anuales.

MIÉRCOLES

España: Balanza comercial de noviembre (a lo largo del día).

Alemania: Precios al productor de diciembre (08:00 horas).

Reino Unido: Tasa de desempleo de diciembre (00:30 horas).

Estados Unidos: Solicitudes semanales de hipoteca MBA (13:00 horas). Construcciones iniciales, Precios producción y Precios producción subyacente de diciembre (14:30 horas). 

En el ámbito empresarial, ASML Holding presentará sus resultados correspondientes a 2009. En Estados Unidos, harán lo propio Bank of America Corporation, Bank of New York Mellon, Coach, Inc., eBay, Hudson City Bancorp, M&T Bank Corporation, Marshall & Ilsley, Morgan Stanley , Northern Trust, SLM Corporation, Starbucks, State Street Corporation, U.S. Bancorp, Wells Fargo & Company y Xilinx. 

JUEVES

Estados Unidos: Peticiones iniciales de desempleo y Reclamos continuos semanales (14:30 horas). Índice de indicadores adelantados de diciembre e Índice de la Fed de Filadelfia de enero (16:00 horas). Inventarios semanales de crudo (16:30).

En el ámbito empresarial, American Express Company, Burlington Northern Santa Fe Corporation, Capital One Financial Corp., Comerica Incorporated, Consolidated Edison, Fifth Third Bancorp, Freeport-McMoRan Copper & Gold, Goldman Sachs, Google, International Game Technology, Intuitive Surgical, KeyCorp, Legg Mason, People's United Financial, PNC Financial Services Group, PPG Industries, Precision Castparts, Southwest Airlines, Union Pacific, Western Digital Corp. y Xerox Corporation presentarán sus resultados anuales.

VIERNES

Alemania: Precios a la importación de enero (entre el 22 y 29 de enero). PMI manufacturero y PMI servicios de enero (09:30 horas). 

Francia: PMI manufacturero y PMI servicios de enero (09:00 horas). 

Zona Euro: PMI manufacturero, PMI servicios y PMI compuesto de enero (10:00 horas). Nuevos Pedidos Industriales de noviembre (11:00 horas).

Reino Unido: Ventas al por menor de diciembre (10:30 horas).

En el ámbito empresarial, Bankinter dará a conocer sus resultados del 4T09 y para el conjunto del año. Al otro lado del Atlántico, harán lo propio Air Products and Chemicals, BB&T Corporation, Exelon Corporation, General Electric, Harley-Davidson, Huntington Bancshares, Johnson Controls, Kimberly-Clark, McDonald's Corporation, Schlumberger y SunTrust.


----------



## tonuel (16 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Tonuel, ve preparándote, que la gente está olvidando que es el guano de verdad y se conforman con estas bajadas de pobres. Ya no recuerdan que es que se te cague encima un elefante volador de 6.000 kilos.




Pronto lo recordarán... :fiufiu:



perdón... queria decir lo soportarán... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (16 Ene 2010)

A los buenos días!

Es curioso como ayer el futuro del mini-S&P se quedó casi justo en el objetivo previsto, llegó a 1127.5 y creo que ha de tocar los 1126, sin embargo el Stoxx tiene objetivo en 2911 y ayer aun se quedó algo lejos de esa cifra.

El lunes podríamos hacer un toque a esos niveles y rebotar hasta el martes en modo lateral ligeramente alcista.

El miércoles es un dia muy importante donde creo que volveremos a ver bajadas contundentes hasta el viernes, especialmente asiáticos, europeos y latinoamericanos pero más moderadas en USA y con incidencia menor en el Nasdaq.

Sin embargo durante esta semana las materias primas (oro, petroleo) y el eurodólar lo harán bien y subirán, supongo que esto desconcertará a bastante gente.

El que avisa no es traidor.


----------



## Burney (16 Ene 2010)

en esta web aparecen la fecha de presentación de resultados de las empresas USA

atención al martes que presentan resultados tanto Citigroup como IBM

Briefing.com: Earnings Calendar


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes de sábado.

No hay ningun forero que practique el long term investing?, vamos, comprar a años vista. O sólo somos cortoplacistas?


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Ene 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Buenas tardes de sábado.
> 
> No hay ningun forero que practique el long term investing?, vamos, comprar a años vista. O sólo somos cortoplacistas?



Hoy precisamente he estado leyendo sobre esto. En un artículo o foro, no lo recuerdo decía que hoy en día invertir como lo hace el amigo Warrent, no es posible. 

Tiene su lógica porque con toda la información que hay circulando, creernos más listos que el mercado podría ser muy erróneo.

Si tuviera suficiente capital, supongo que lo habría invertido en Telefónica, Santander... y valores punteros del mercado internacional con buenos dividendos.

Buen finde...


----------



## Claca (16 Ene 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Buenas tardes de sábado.
> 
> No hay ningun forero que practique el long term investing?, vamos, comprar a años vista. O sólo somos cortoplacistas?



Todos cortoplacistas. Lógico: cualquier forero de burbuja.info sabe que en el futuro próximo sólo es posible el Mad-Max.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes foro: 

Ustedes que lo saben todo ), donde puedo ver un chart del US DOLLAR INDEX: USDX en tiempo real (o lo más cercano posible), y como lo busco en prorealtime.com o en renta4.com? Porque no hay forma! :´(

Gracias majos!


----------



## aksarben (16 Ene 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Buenas tardes de sábado.
> 
> No hay ningun forero que practique el long term investing?, vamos, comprar a años vista. O sólo somos cortoplacistas?



Pues debo ser de los pocos, aunque combino con alguna operación a corto plazo, si la veo clara. Por ahora no me va mal, pero no tengo los rendimientos de DP o Pecata, desde luego .


----------



## fmc (17 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes foro:
> 
> Ustedes que lo saben todo ), donde puedo ver un chart del US DOLLAR INDEX: USDX en tiempo real (o lo más cercano posible), y como lo busco en prorealtime.com o en renta4.com? Porque no hay forma! :´(
> 
> Gracias majos!



En la web que pusieron unas páginas más atrás ( WorldSpreads - Financial spread trading ), registrándote con la cuenta de prueba, tienes un botoncito para ver la gráfica.... lo que ocurre es que ahora no me va, no sé si porque no hay cotización o por algún asunto del java en linux... si quieres te lo miro mañana con más detenimiento... 

Por cierto, otro con un mini largo en 11810 con mucho miedo :o


----------



## carloszorro (17 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cada día abre la bolsa... así que no te preocupes...
> 
> Corto en €/$ 1.4368... espero no tocarlo hasta el 1.4271... o stop en 1.441
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena

¿Que opinas de este recuento de ondas?

YouTube - Perspectiva del dolar para el 2010


----------



## pleura (17 Ene 2010)

*ahí va un enlace*

Êóðñû âàëþò. Êîòèðîâêè àêöèé è ÀÄÐ. Ôüþ÷åðñû è ôîíäîâûå èíäåêñû. Òîâàðíûå ðûíêè.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Ene 2010)

fmc dijo:


> En la web que pusieron unas páginas más atrás ( WorldSpreads - Financial spread trading ), registrándote con la cuenta de prueba, tienes un botoncito para ver la gráfica.... lo que ocurre es que ahora no me va, no sé si porque no hay cotización o por algún asunto del java en linux... si quieres te lo miro mañana con más detenimiento...
> 
> Por cierto, otro con un mini largo en 11810 con mucho miedo :o



Largo 11830. Esperemos que la previsión de Mulder no se cumpla


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Ene 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Enhorabuena
> 
> ¿Que opinas de este recuento de ondas?
> 
> YouTube - Perspectiva del dolar para el 2010



Gracias!  Opino, que es exactamente lo que yo preveo...

No leiste el post que puse en el hilo del trading en nochebuena...? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2305811-post155.html

Saludos...


----------



## destr0 (17 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes foro:
> 
> Ustedes que lo saben todo ), donde puedo ver un chart del US DOLLAR INDEX: USDX en tiempo real (o lo más cercano posible), y como lo busco en prorealtime.com o en renta4.com? Porque no hay forma! :´(
> 
> Gracias majos!



Si te vale el cambio EURUSD: http://ac2.it-finance.com/ACMLight/lightplus.phtml

El ticker suele ser DXY para el que buscas. En R4 y prorealtime no tengo ni idea de cuál será


----------



## rosonero (17 Ene 2010)

Corto en 11850, así que espero que esta noche las bolsas asiáticas hagan su trabajo y mañana a primera hora se baje hasta los 11750 y luego ya que suba lo que quiera :rolleye:

Para ver el sentimiento de mercado pasaros por el blog de Kujire y votar su encuesta 

Loc@s por el nasdaq


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ene 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Corto en 11850, así que espero que esta noche las bolsas asiáticas hagan su trabajo y mañana a primera hora se baje hasta los 11750 y luego ya que suba lo que quiera :rolleye:
> 
> Para ver el sentimiento de mercado pasaros por el blog de Kujire y votar su encuesta
> 
> Loc@s por el nasdaq



Estoy como tu, roso, corta en 11855 y 11840. Tengo pensado poner órden de venta en 11750 también...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Corto en €/$ 1.4368... espero no tocarlo hasta el 1.4271... o stop en 1.441



Lo acabo de cerrar con +17 pipos... no me he atrevido... :cook:

Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Ene 2010)

Ya estoy en casa,el Viernes me perdi el guano....me comi 2 radares con el coche por ir mirando el telefonito...
Yo abri largos sobre los 11890 del mini-ibex como cobertura de los cortos de acciones del ibex,esos chicharros no bajan ni patras...:ouch:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo acabo de cerrar con +17 pipos... no me he atrevido... :cook:
> 
> Saludos...



En visualchart tienes el forex en tiempo real


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Ene 2010)

Cierre Nikkei -1.16%.


----------



## rosonero (18 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cierre Nikkei -1.16%.



Y sin embargo parece que se abrirá con gap al alza. Me lo expliquen


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Ene 2010)

Tengo mis dos largos 11830 a punto para ser vendidos. Esto acaba hoy en rojo


----------



## Hagen (18 Ene 2010)

Estan aleccionando a las gacelas pero esto va más abajo....


----------



## rosonero (18 Ene 2010)

Bien, bien, parece que ya se le ha pasado el calentón al Ibex, ahora solo falta que el stoxx le ayude bajando a cerrar su gap.


----------



## carvil (18 Ene 2010)

Buenos dias 




las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo acabo de cerrar con +17 pipos... no me he atrevido... :cook:
> 
> Saludos...



::




rosonero dijo:


> Y sin embargo parece que se abrirá con gap al alza. Me lo expliquen



El Nikkei se estaba poniendo al día con USA.

Resitencia actual en US$ 77.40 soporte 77.30

En el E-Mini S&P 500 1.135-6 soporte 1.134


Salu2


----------



## Burney (18 Ene 2010)

buenos dias a todos, se me ha hecho hace un momento un futuro de TEF a 18,47.

Os recuerdo que el SAN en 11,50 tiene una directriz alcista, si se rompe ese nivel podría sar un tirón a la baja


----------



## fmc (18 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes foro:
> 
> Ustedes que lo saben todo ), donde puedo ver un chart del US DOLLAR INDEX: USDX en tiempo real (o lo más cercano posible), y como lo busco en prorealtime.com o en renta4.com? Porque no hay forma! :´(
> 
> Gracias majos!





fmc dijo:


> En la web que pusieron unas páginas más atrás ( WorldSpreads - Financial spread trading ), registrándote con la cuenta de prueba, tienes un botoncito para ver la gráfica.... lo que ocurre es que ahora no me va, no sé si porque no hay cotización o por algún asunto del java en linux... si quieres te lo miro mañana con más detenimiento...
> 
> Por cierto, otro con un mini largo en 11810 con mucho miedo :o



Efectivamente, es cosa mía del java en linux... en windows se ve bien la gráfica, en tiempo real y con algunas herramientas para dibujar como indicadores, líneas, fibonacci, etc...


----------



## Claca (18 Ene 2010)

Buenas!

Como dije el viernes, tras romper el expanisvo por abajo todavía debemos bajar un poquito más, no es momento de largos. Sobre los 750-700 deberían cerrarse ya los cortos con el objetivo cumplido. Se verán segurísimo, sólo queda esperar.

Amplio la información:







Esto lo colgué el viernes antes de que rompiera.

Lo que ha pasado hoy:







Si os fijáis hoy hemos abierto con gap al alza pero se ha empotrado justo en el punto dónde tengo dibujada la línea verde. Un pullback clarísimo, era momento para cerrar largos y abrir cortos. Por proyección deberíamos caer hasta los 11.700 apróximadamente, pero como por ahí pasa una directriz importante, yo lo dejaría en el rango de los 750-700 (si bien estoy convencido en un 90% que cumplirá la proyección a la perfección y se verán, por lo tanto, los 700).


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Parece que el Stoxx se resiste a bajar hacia su nivel objetivo, tal vez se vaya ahí esta tarde, en el Ibex si que nos han dado el sustito, aunque después de apertura.

Sigo corto en BME y acabo de entrar corto en ING, el SAN aun sigue estando bueno para cortos pero creo que ING bajará más.


----------



## rosonero (18 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Parece que el Stoxx se resiste a bajar hacia su nivel objetivo, tal vez se vaya ahí esta tarde, en el Ibex si que nos han dado el sustito, aunque después de apertura.
> 
> Sigo corto en BME y acabo de entrar corto en ING, el SAN aun sigue estando bueno para cortos pero creo que ING bajará más.



Pues dejaré mi corto a la espera de volver a bajar, puse orden de compra en 11750 pero no llegó.
Caoentó, con lo bien que lo había previsto yo sobre el papel. :ouch:

Espero que esta semana _"el patrón"_ del Ibex no haga justo lo contrario que la anterior y baje hasta las 10:00 y el resto del día alcista :56:


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Ene 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues dejaré mi corto a la espera de volver a bajar, puse orden de compra en 11750 pero no llegó.
> Caoentó, con lo bien que lo había previsto yo sobre el papel. :ouch:
> 
> Espero que esta semana _"el patrón"_ del Ibex no haga justo lo contrario que la anterior y baje hasta las 10:00 y el resto del día alcista :56:



Llevamos toda la mañana con el futuro del IBEX y mini-Ibex 30 puntos por debajo de la cotización, me da que todos están esperando la caída.


----------



## chameleon (18 Ene 2010)

ten cuidado con los cortos en ING, los cuidadores son muy cabrones, y a veces les dá por saltar cortos subiendo un 4% en la sesión

yo iba a entrar largo en 7.34 pero lo alcanzó cuando estaba alejado de la pantalla y me lo perdí. en mi opinión puede bajar hasta 7,15 fácil


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> ten cuidado con los cortos en ING, los cuidadores son muy cabrones, y a veces les dá por saltar cortos subiendo un 4% en la sesión
> 
> yo iba a entrar largo en 7.34 pero lo alcanzó cuando estaba alejado de la pantalla y me lo perdí. en mi opinión puede bajar hasta 7,15 fácil



Lo espero en 6.92-6.86 para finales de semana, probablemente el jueves, aunque aun no lo he calculado del todo correctamente, pero mi primera estimación va por ahí.


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2010)

Pues vaya comienzo que me está dando el ING...tal vez debí esperar algo más para entrar, toca aguantar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ene 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> MESAQ está hecha una campeona... :Baile:



Lo estuve comentando que estaban muy interesantes...8:

Si las llevas piensate en venderlas pronto que te pueden dar dolor de cabeza.. XD


----------



## Catacrack (18 Ene 2010)

Esto sigue igual que la semana pasada aunque la cagues en la entrada con tanto bandazo te suelen dejar salir con beneficios. Si pones stops palmas seguro y si no tienes el cuerpo entrenado para el dolor tambien.


----------



## chameleon (18 Ene 2010)

con los bandazos que hay, te dan la oportunidad en unos días de salir con dignidad


----------



## aksarben (18 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Lo estuve comentando que estaban muy interesantes...8:
> 
> Si las llevas piensate en venderlas pronto que te pueden dar dolor de cabeza.. XD



No, no las llevo, me gusta dormir por las noches xD, pero gracias por el consejo .


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> con los bandazos que hay, te dan la oportunidad en unos días de salir con dignidad



Bueno, la idea era mantener los cortos una semana o dos, el objetivo es menos importante que lo que tengo previsto para el ING, que ahora suba un poco no me gusta pero no me preocupa en exceso.

Lo mismo hice la semana pasada con BME y ahora le saco una pasta.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, la idea era mantener los cortos una semana o dos, el objetivo es menos importante que lo que tengo previsto para el ING, que ahora suba un poco no me gusta pero no me preocupa en exceso.
> 
> Lo mismo hice la semana pasada con BME y ahora le saco una pasta.



Sell & Hold 

Hay que aguantar las posiciones e incluso piramidar si se está cerca de mínimos o máximos (aunque ya sé que no os parezca bien pero amí me funciona...)

Me estoy pensando Cortos en ABG que suele ampliar mucho los movimientos del Chulibex....


----------



## chameleon (18 Ene 2010)

no creo que llegue a cerrar el gap de principio de año

y hoy puede subir perfectamente hasta la resistencia, rondando los 7,60
lo malo de esos niveles es lo de siempre, si rompe la resistencia dará un subidón

edit: mira como la están manteniendo en la directriz alcista de la sesión. hoy no abre USA que pueda dar al tarste la subida., la van a subir a 7,60 casi seguro


----------



## tonuel (18 Ene 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> No, no las llevo, *me gusta dormir por las noches *xD, pero gracias por el consejo .




Magnífico argumento...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Magnífico argumento...



Pues yo duermo a pierna suelta...  Ahora con cortos y apalancado ya... más nervioso si que estoy... tendré que vacunarme en eso tmb XD.

Ten cuidado tonuel con los rumores de dimisión de ZP que la bolsa puede pegar un subidón de aúpa, aunque te podrías poner corto en Solaria, IBR, ACC, ABG, BMA......


----------



## Catacrack (18 Ene 2010)

Tengo un problema con intedin, dicen que en 48h se ponen en contacto contigo pero no lo hacen. En su web no te dejan ponerte en contacto con ellos sino eres cliente o almenos no veo telefono alguno. ¿Esta gente os inspira confianza?

Mientras tanto los de R4 tampoco se pusieron en contacto conmigo para renegociar las tarifas y me siguen clavando el 9,50 por cada C/V de futuros (casi el triple que interdin).


----------



## tonuel (18 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues yo duermo a pierna suelta...  Ahora con cortos y apalancado ya... más nervioso si que estoy... tendré que vacunarme en eso tmb XD.




ya ya... en dos años te veo calvo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ya ya... en dos años te veo calvo...



Soy un braco alemán, mira bien el avatar, es muy raro que me quede calvo


----------



## aksarben (18 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Soy un braco alemán, mira bien el avatar, es muy raro que me quede calvo



Y a mí que me parecía un pointer... Luca, pásame qué te tomas para dormir tan tranquilo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ene 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Y a mí que me parecía un pointer... Luca, pásame qué te tomas para dormir tan tranquilo



500 mg de fundamentales  y vender las Arias XDDDD si no preguntale a Wata si estaría más tranquilo...

No me fio mucho de la subida ni los 6 USD, ahora que si se pira a 0,90 compro todas las que pueda hipotecando incluso a la abuela si hace falta XD


----------



## aksarben (18 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> 500 mg de fundamentales



Esos fundamentales los ha admitido la FDA? DP está al tanto?


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> 500 mg de fundamentales  y vender las Arias XDDDD si no preguntale a Wata si estaría más tranquilo...
> 
> No me fio mucho de la subida ni los 6 USD, ahora que si se pira a 0,90 compro todas las que pueda hipotecando incluso a la abuela si hace falta XD



Grr. Estoy en modo espía... miroteando de vez en cuando... 

Luca...me preocupa el 1.90-2$, por encima del 2.20$ más o menos respiro tranquilo. Lo que me jodería de verdad, es que se fueran a más de 3$ y yo me hubiera comido todo lo malo... y otros lo bueno .

Está arriesgada la cosa por el momento... 

Esta semana de nuevo espero noticias de Hytm... la de la semana anterior fue un truño para ganar tiempo. Quiero contratos... jaja.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2010)

Buenos días y buen intradía en TL5.

En ARIAd, si hay algo seguro durante este 2010, con total seguridad nos vamos a convertir en el blanco de todos los MMs... con lo bueno y malo que esto conlleva.

Has hecho muy bien en vender si has perdido la confianza en la empresa, es tu dinero... solo es cuestión de timing... y otros 6 meses no me preocupan demasiado... llevo la cuenta en verde.

PD: Wataru... te has dejado a una amiga por ahí?

http://www.lavozlibre.com/noticias/...da-a-carolina-fernandes-el-azote-de-paquirrin


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Tengo un problema con intedin, dicen que en 48h se ponen en contacto contigo pero no lo hacen. En su web no te dejan ponerte en contacto con ellos sino eres cliente o almenos no veo telefono alguno. ¿Esta gente os inspira confianza?
> 
> Mientras tanto los de R4 tampoco se pusieron en contacto conmigo para renegociar las tarifas y me siguen clavando el 9,50 por cada C/V de futuros (casi el triple que interdin).



Conmigo se pusieron en contacto en los plazos. Supongo que se les estarán acumulando las gacelas y no pueden dar tantas altas 

Tengo este número en el móvil que creo que es de ellos 915557775, recalco el *creo*.


----------



## pyn (18 Ene 2010)

Bueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenas,
cerrados todos los cortos del ibex. Sólo me quedan los cortos de TRE, pero me gustaría abrir alguno más de cara a esta tarde ¿alguna sugerencia?


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2010)

Al menos este verano los de interdin estaban buscando nuevos clientes, me llamaron varias veces... hablé con ellos a finales de abril... cuando todos pensabamos que el gran wano iba a llegar de nuevo... pobres ilusos.... XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## pyn (18 Ene 2010)

Interdin te hace comisiones especiales si dices que posteas en este hilo y que conoces a Mulder y donpepito.


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Ene 2010)

DP!... ¿Leyendo marujeos? juass.

No es mi tipo... pero vamos, tampoco hay que despreciar a la chiquilla...
Pero vamos, para mi, la mujer brasileña es para divertirse. No se me ocurriría llegar a mayores inocho:.

Un saludo 8:


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2010)

DP no tiene cuenta en interdin... unicamente hable con ellos en abril, pero no me inspiraron demasiada confianza... en cambio en RT4, todo lo contrario. XD


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2010)

Una tablet por 199.00USD con android... tiembla APPLE!!!

CES Video: Cydle M7 Tablet, TV kijken met deze Android Tablet | Mobilyz.com


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> DP!... ¿Leyendo marujeos? juass.
> 
> No es mi tipo... pero vamos, tampoco hay que despreciar a la chiquilla...
> Pero vamos, para mi, la mujer brasileña es para divertirse. No se me ocurriría llegar a mayores inocho:.
> ...



Misógeno, te hago un quote para que no lo modifiques cuando se lo envíe a la ministra de desigualdad...

HYTM paciencia hamijo...

ARIA si se anima el cotarro especulador volveré a entrar....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Bueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenas,
> cerrados todos los cortos del ibex. Sólo me quedan los cortos de TRE, pero me gustaría abrir alguno más de cara a esta tarde ¿alguna sugerencia?



Métele a tu empresa (ABG)


----------



## pyn (18 Ene 2010)

Con el volumen paso...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ene 2010)

De la lista de DP (voy por la A acabo de empezar XD)

De momento me mola esta:

Alexza Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance

Está para estudiarla, una entrada en un sipike a la baja y aguantar, se puede ir a 3 USD en 1 o 2 jornadas.


----------



## Hagen (18 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues yo duermo a pierna suelta...  Ahora con cortos y apalancado ya... más nervioso si que estoy... tendré que vacunarme en eso tmb XD.
> 
> Ten cuidado tonuel con los rumores de dimisión de ZP que la bolsa puede pegar un subidón de aúpa, aunque te podrías poner corto en Solaria, IBR, ACC, ABG, BMA......



Como sea como el IBR el viernes, o los tienes bien puesto...... o lo flipas....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ene 2010)

Esta si corrige hasta 9,40 puede interesar un 9,40-10 USD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ene 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Como sea como el IBR el viernes, o los tienes bien puesto...... o lo flipas....



No lo flipo en absoluto, las comento por política...


----------



## Hagen (18 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No lo flipo en absoluto, las comento por política...



jjejeje..... llevo desde el Jueves corto en IBR, pero el viernes me hize caquita.... :XX:


----------



## rosonero (18 Ene 2010)

Stoxx de nuevo en el máximo diario, 2959, ¿doble techo y pa'bajo?


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2010)

Que ràpido se delatan algunos...

MADRID --El ministro de Industria español, Miguel Sebastián, ofreció el lunes su mediación para resolver los problemas internos de Repsol YPF SA (REP), surgidos entre su presidente, Antonio Brufau, y el principal accionista de la petrolera, *Sacyr-Vallehermoso SA (SYV)*, pero dijo que no habrá intervención si la empresa no lo pide. 

Tras la presentación de un informe, Sebastián afirmó que el Gobierno siempre está abierto a mediar porque le preocupa que se produzca algún daño a la imagen de una empresa estratégica para España. 

No obstante, precisó que si la empresa no reclama la mediación del Gobierno, éste no intervendrá, puesto que se trata de una empresa privada y de una cuestión de gobierno corporativo. 

"Estamos a disposición del presidente [de Repsol] si creen que podemos hacer algo, pero si no nos llaman no vamos a intervenir", apuntó.


----------



## Claca (18 Ene 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Stoxx de nuevo en el máximo diario, 2959, ¿doble techo y pa'bajo?



Yo acabo de pillar otro corto, hay que predicar con el ejemplo. Espero ver los 750-700 del ibex en breve. Si no es hoy, será mañana con el apoyo de los americanos.


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2010)

Como "molan" xddddd las posis de Abengoa... parece que solo negocia el cuidador....


----------



## rosonero (18 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Yo acabo de pillar otro corto, hay que predicar con el ejemplo. Espero ver los 750-700 del ibex en breve. Si no es hoy, será mañana con el apoyo de los americanos.



Amen. Otro mini en 11850f. A esperar que no sea una trampa, que hoy sin los USA pueden guarrear a su antojo.


----------



## chameleon (18 Ene 2010)

ING zona de fuerte resistencia
lo han subido ahí y han esperado que lo toque

creo que va a romper hacia arriba. harán lo de siempre, pequeño recorte para invitar a los cortos, y luego UP


----------



## rosonero (18 Ene 2010)

> El servidor está muy ocupado en este momento. Por favor intenta de nuevo más tarde.





Este Calopez y sus servidores :abajo:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ene 2010)

Hoy no abrian los usanos no?


----------



## rosonero (18 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hoy no abrian los usanos no?



No, San Martin Luther King.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Parece que el Stoxx se resiste a bajar hacia su nivel objetivo, tal vez se vaya ahí esta tarde, en el Ibex si que nos han dado el sustito, aunque después de apertura.
> 
> Sigo corto en BME y acabo de entrar corto en ING, el SAN aun sigue estando bueno para cortos pero creo que ING bajará más.



Te acompaño,corto en ING en 7,505


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sell & Hold
> 
> Hay que aguantar las posiciones e incluso piramidar si se está cerca de mínimos o máximos (aunque ya sé que no os parezca bien pero amí me funciona...)
> 
> Me estoy pensando Cortos en ABG que suele ampliar mucho los movimientos del Chulibex....



Metele a abengoa,se va a ir a buscar los 20.

Por cierto a los de bolsagora del economista les entro la cagalera y hoy estan cerrando su operativa de largos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Tengo un problema con intedin, dicen que en 48h se ponen en contacto contigo pero no lo hacen. En su web no te dejan ponerte en contacto con ellos sino eres cliente o almenos no veo telefono alguno. ¿Esta gente os inspira confianza?
> 
> 
> Mientras tanto los de R4 tampoco se pusieron en contacto conmigo para renegociar las tarifas y me siguen clavando el 9,50 por cada C/V de futuros (casi el triple que interdin).



tel 902.88.95.95 y 915557775 yo opero con ellos sin problema.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Ene 2010)

Hi everybody,

Puse orden de compra en 11750 y no ha llegado, así que sigo corta.

Me da que va a ser un día un tanto insulso sin usa.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Ene 2010)

Corto ING 7.53 (al final tendré que pagar comisión s/Bº a Mulder)
Corto Ibex 11.850


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> PD: Wataru... te has dejado a una amiga por ahí?
> 
> Interviú desnuda a Carolina Fernandes, el azote de Paquirrín



El paquirrin es el puto amo,no da palo al agua,vive de la madre que le da pasta y se tira a las chavalitas que quieren fama con esa cara de pan que tiene :XX::XX: toma ya,apretandose a la brasileña en la casa de su madre gritando para dentro para no despertar a la pantoja :XX::XX:
Al paquirrin me lo encontre no hace mucho en la noche madrileña con un pedo que estaba levitando jajajaja un crack el paquirrin.


----------



## Catacrack (18 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> vive de la madre que le da pasta



Pero este chabal no se inchaba a hacer bolos cobrando 3000€ en negro ?


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2010)

No puede dejar uno el coche un momento en doble fila, que mala es la envidía!!!!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yuyXaBgHv0k&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yuyXaBgHv0k&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Ene 2010)

¡Sois unos marujones!
Pronto empezaremos a hablar de visillos y me cambiaré de foro.


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2010)

Ejm.. lo del paquirriiiinnnn... es puro vicio.. la madre es una austera de O_O... pero el sabe que lo suyo... vendrá tarde o temprano.... herencias rulez!!!!

Mientras... hace sus bolos.... y empuja a todo lo que tenga falda... hace un año estaba en los carteles de la autovía anunciando muebles... el muy....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Ene 2010)

Paquirrin es amo,famoso,con la cartera llena de billetes,sin preocupaciones ni ocupaciones,saliendo casi todas las noches.... pues ole sus huevos que puede,yo hago lo mismo lo unico que si tengo ocupaciones y preocupaciones jajajajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El paquirrin es el puto amo,no da palo al agua,vive de la madre que le da pasta y se tira a las chavalitas que quieren fama con esa cara de pan que tiene :XX::XX: toma ya,apretandose a la brasileña en la casa de su madre gritando para dentro para no despertar a la pantoja :XX::XX:
> Al paquirrin me lo encontre no hace mucho en la noche madrileña con un pedo que estaba levitando jajajaja un crack el paquirrin.



Es bastante famoso en ciertos bares de Sevilla que visito cuando estoy allí 

Es un surmano vividor, lo has definido perfectamente :XX:


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Te acompaño,corto en ING en 7,505



¿aun llevas las BME? No te quejarás de ellas ¿eh?


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2010)

A mi el mundo del famoseo no me llama la atención, son todos unos ricos de pacotilla y en muchas ocasiones ni eso.

Me dan mucho asquito, prefiro seguir los pasos de los ricos de verdad, aunque algunas veces se confundan con el mundillo del famoseo como las Koplowitz.

Aunque los españolitos ricos son los dioses del pelotazo y del amiguismo, hay poco seso.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Sois unos marujones!
> Pronto empezaremos a hablar de visillos y me cambiaré de foro.



Ongi Ibili facilisimo.com 

Podemos hablar del tabique de la esteban si queréis :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi el mundo del famoseo no me llama la atención, son todos unos ricos de pacotilla y en muchas ocasiones ni eso.
> 
> Me dan mucho asquito, prefiro seguir los pasos de los ricos de verdad, aunque algunas veces se confundan con el mundillo del famoseo como las Koplowitz.
> 
> Aunque los españolitos ricos son los dioses del pelotazo y del amiguismo, hay poco seso.



De los ricos hispanistaníes poco conocidos me gustan mucho los benjumeas, tecnocracia y arte político en uno.

Las hermanas ya no son lo que eran, en su día con Ruizma cortaron el bacalao en España.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Ene 2010)

Igual DP sale también en las revistas del cuore...


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Igual DP sale también en las revistas del cuore...



Nuevo rico acosa a las mamis a las salidas del colegio. Tengan cuidado... es peligroso jaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Igual DP sale también en las revistas del cuore...



A ver si va a ser el de "los serrano" que lo perdió todo en banif...:XX:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ¿aun llevas las BME? No te quejarás de ellas ¿eh?



Las BME las solte al dia siguiente de entrar por que estaba a tope de apalancamiento,no las saque nada,cubri comisiones.

Las ING las puedo aguantar sin problemas,incluso promediar su suben.


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2010)

Lo perdi todo con BANKIN-TER ... es lo mismo, botitas brand.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Nuevo rico acosa a las mamis a las salidas del colegio. Tengan cuidado... es peligroso jaja



Dicho así parece que sea "escort" y no me refiero al ford... cómo os pasáis...

DP estoy mirando la lista "detallada-mente", tienes muchos valores apuesta no? qué pillín con tus chivatazos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ongi Ibili facilisimo.com
> 
> Podemos hablar del tabique de la esteban si queréis :XX:



Seguro que wataru se apretaba a la esteban...:XX::XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Seguro que wataru se apretaba a la esteban...:XX::XX:



Yo no la tocaba ni con un palo :XX:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo no la tocaba ni con un palo :XX:



Jajajaja con unas copas de mas y si la ponemos una bolsa de basura en la cabeza....8:

Eso si,hay que meterla un calzetin en la boca,por que no veas como larga la tipa :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2010)

Luca... vende las cadenas de oro... y metelo todo, todo y todo en ARIAd........ RIDA está hecho, y tenemos lo +importante, un distribuidor / fabricante...


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Jajajaja con unas copas de mas y si la ponemos una bolsa de basura en la cabeza....8:
> 
> Eso si,hay que meterla un calzetin en la boca,por que no veas como larga la tipa :XX::XX::XX:



Y has de ponerte 3 condones uno encima de otro porque como la dejes preñada ya sabes lo que te toca 

edito: al menos podrás vivir de la prensa del cuore a partir de ese momento, como dice pecata.

edito2: creo que en el foro se empieza a nota el aburrimiento que llevamos hoy encima.


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2010)

Vaya mal gusto ... antes de la transformación... no me parecia mal... hablo de la epoca de modosita, cuando el torero le puso la tienda, 15 años atrás aprox.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca... vende las cadenas de oro... y metelo todo, todo y todo en ARIAd........ RIDA está hecho, y tenemos lo +importante, un distribuidor / fabricante...



Estas vacaciones (estuve la semana pasada esquiando) hablando con mujeres sobre joyas y demás me pidieron mi opinión sobre joyas de oro y demás y les comenté que prefería los lingotes...:: las demás formas es pagar un sobreprecio...

Tengo que verlo DP, prefiero "no ganar 1 USD entre 1,90 y 2,90 si cuando rompa el 3,00 se va a ir a 5 o 6 USD...

La vigilo, no le pierdo detalle...

Ahora estudio tu lista en busca de una Agen Strike back...


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2010)

Eso de los condones es como conducir un porsche con cambio automatico, lo mejor es .... -siempre con partner estable----


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Y has de ponerte 3 condones uno encima de otro porque como la dejes preñada ya sabes lo que te toca
> 
> edito: al menos podrás vivir de la prensa del cuore a partir de ese momento, como dice pecata.



Pero señor mío, ¿usted también? :no::no:
Lo que hace un día bolsístico aburrido...


----------



## aksarben (18 Ene 2010)

Que mal nos sienta que no abra Wall St. :ouch: )


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pero señor mío, ¿usted también? :no::no:
> Lo que hace un día bolsístico aburrido...



Venga pecata,desatate....ya que estamos contando nuestras miserias...:XX::XX:


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2010)

CRXX... puede resultar de nuevo apetecible si vuelve a los 0.7x ... por encima de 1.00USD no me gusta a corto plazo.

Además luego está la cantidad de nuevas acciones que tienen en modo on-hold si aprueban EXALGO ...= EHXALGO ECHANDO LESHES!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Venga pecata,desatate....ya que estamos contando nuestras miserias...:XX::XX:



Es que no veas, el asco que me dan la mayoría de esos personajes... mil programas dedicados a ellos, horas y horas de televisión ocupadas por esa gentuza, la mayoría de los cuales no ha dado un palo al agua... para colmo, la mayoría de escándalos están bajo guión.

Y las marujas (y marujos) de este país siguiendo sus vidas con pasión. Es lo que hace tener una existencia lamentable, que te tienes que preocupar de que fulanito se zumba a fulanita.

Hala, ya me he desatao.


----------



## chameleon (18 Ene 2010)

crxx ha aguantado bastante ahi en 0,95

no me extrañaría que la subieran otra vez a 1,xx a colocar papel


----------



## Catacrack (18 Ene 2010)

Yo tambien estoy muy aburrido, creo que no voy a esperar ni al cierre para largarme.

Me puse corto en ING y como entro HL ya le estoy perdiendole 11pixs.


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2010)

PM.. ha dado la señal... CORTOS EN TL5, NOW!!! son unos cinicos... con indirectas a TVE, cuando ellos saben que es mejor bocado... pero son así de... cobardes.

Están haciendo fast money con los cortos, suben , sueltan... meten miedo... así que la suben a 12,00€ si todo sigue alcista.


----------



## pyn (18 Ene 2010)

Lo que hace no tener tele en casa, no puedo debatir sobre estas cosas...


----------



## Catacrack (18 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es lo que hace tener una existencia lamentable, que te tienes que preocupar de que fulanito se zumba a fulanita.




Joder como te pasas! Tambien puede ser que la gente tenga mucho tiempo ocioso y poco dinero para llenarlo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es que no veas, el asco que me dan la mayoría de esos personajes... mil programas dedicados a ellos, horas y horas de televisión ocupadas por esa gentuza, la mayoría de los cuales no ha dado un palo al agua... para colmo, la mayoría de escándalos están bajo guión.
> 
> Y las marujas (y marujos) de este país siguiendo sus vidas con pasión. Es lo que hace tener una existencia lamentable, que te tienes que preocupar de que fulanito se zumba a fulanita.
> 
> Hala, ya me he desatao.



Me atrevo a decir que todos los de este foro pensamos exactamente igual que tu (me incluyo) y cuando veo a ninis y demás fauna diciendo "arriba la XX" mas las millones de horas de share que ocupan este tipo de "pogramas" y que el Punset no lo vea ni dios me hace plantearme que necesitamos una guerra ya que una purga es necesaria...


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2010)

Punset me gusta cuando habla en inglés .. es menos pedante y normalmente no extiende tanto la conversación... XDDDDDDDD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> PM.. ha dado la señal... CORTOS EN TL5, NOW!!! son unos cinicos... con indirectas a TVE, cuando ellos saben que es mejor bocado... pero son así de... cobardes.
> 
> Están haciendo fast money con los cortos, suben , sueltan... meten miedo... así que la suben a 12,00€ si todo sigue alcista.




Metele cortos que tienes en R4,yo no le meto mas por que no hay,es meterselos por ejemplo ahora y cerrarlos 20 o 30 centimos mas abajo,esto lo puedes hacer todos los dias.

PD: Estos valores son una mierda para entrar fuerte,pe 10k en acciones o mas te la pueden meter doblada,yo solo meto pasta fuerte en valores del stoxx que tienen liquided continua.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Punset me gusta cuando habla en inglés .. es menos pedante y normalmente no extiende tanto la conversación... XDDDDDDDD



Mola mucho su acento 

Es consejero delegado de ABG por si no lo sabíais...


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2010)

Si, parece demasiado fácil... pero... me gusta ir con garantias ... y hoy vamos a cerrar por encima +0,67% iBEX.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Joder como te pasas! Tambien puede ser que la gente tenga mucho tiempo ocioso y poco dinero para llenarlo.



No hace falta dinero para disfrutar del tiempo: se puede dar un paseo, ir a andar en bici, leer un libro (¡en las bibliotecas hay cientos! ¡y gratis!), incluso se pueden aprender idiomas en las Escuelas Oficiales de Idiomas, pagando una matrícula de unos 60 eur al año, que no es dinero...

Lo fácil, es sentarse delante de una tele y tragarse todo lo que por ahí se vomita.

Mira, la mayor parte de mi familia vive en Francia. Cuando vienen aquí de vacaciones ALUCINAN con nuestra tele. Allí tienen programas de famoseo, claro, pero son eso, DE FAMOSEO, salen cantantes, actores, actrices, gente conocida de verdad, y cuentan sus vidas y punto. Pero habrá, no sé, 1 hora al día como mucho. Y luego ponen muchas películas, series... Cuando me preguntan viendo la tele "¿y esa quien es?" y tienes que explicar que es una que dijo que una noche se lió con uno que salió en Gran Hermano 9, por ejemplo, me miran como las vacas al tren.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me atrevo a decir que todos los de este foro pensamos exactamente igual que tu (me incluyo) y cuando veo a ninis y demás fauna diciendo "arriba la XX" mas las millones de horas de share que ocupan este tipo de "pogramas" y que el Punset no lo vea ni dios me hace plantearme que necesitamos una guerra ya que una purga es necesaria...



España es un pais de paletos.... al sistema le interesa tener a la gente aborregada para que no piense,programas del corazon a mansalba y futbol gratis o ppv muy barato para mantener entretenido al populacho... a veces me pregunto si venimos de la misma sangre de esos conquistadores que dominaron el mundo 500 años atras.


----------



## chameleon (18 Ene 2010)

menudo día, se va a quedar todo así hasta mañana
no merece la pena entrar, hasta que abra USA no se mueve


----------



## aksarben (18 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Punset me gusta cuando habla en inglés .. es menos pedante y normalmente no extiende tanto la conversación... XDDDDDDDD



Ese acento from Vallecas city...


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2010)

España... es así.. todos manipulan.. por ejm.. los datos de los extranjeros -turismo- 2009 -4% ... y en el mismo titular comentan.. en el 2010 mejorará!!!

Aplicar a todos los sectores.... solo están haciendo fast money... los de siempre... ya están firmando acuerdos para HAITI... las empresas tocheras...ladrilleras.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ene 2010)

Tengo experiencia en escuelas de negocio en plan "viveros de empresa" y para gente que ha viajado y sobre todo trabaja y factura al extranjero (como HL por ejemplo)

Cuando se comentaba que los precios que funcionaban en España NI DE COÑA se iban a poder colocar en el extranjero (este caso era Francia/Alemania) no cabía en las mentes de los empresaurios (por supuesto no más de EGB) que eso eran gilipolleces de encorbatados nuestras, que eran países más ricos y por lo tanto se podía vender más caro....


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Ene 2010)

En Interdin no dejan meterle cortos a T5 xDDDDD

OPERACIÓN RECHAZADA: Esta operación requiere autorización por parte del Emisor. Le rogamos contacte con nosotros en el 91.555.7775 si está interesado en realizarla.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En Interdin no dejan meterle cortos a T5 xDDDDD
> 
> OPERACIÓN RECHAZADA: Esta operación requiere autorización por parte del Emisor. Le rogamos contacte con nosotros en el 91.555.7775 si está interesado en realizarla.



Falta que te digan: "lo hacemos por su bién, hemos visto en el foro que HL se ha puesto corto"

Menudos HP´s


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> España... es así.. todos manipulan.. por ejm.. los datos de los extranjeros -turismo- 2009 -4% ... y en el mismo titular comentan.. en el 2010 mejorará!!!
> 
> Aplicar a todos los sectores.... solo están haciendo fast money... los de siempre... ya están firmando acuerdos para HAITI... las empresas tocheras...ladrilleras.



Yo me dedico al Turismo y la situacion es muuuy jodida,los precios estan bajos como nunca,los margenes son minimos,la guerra de precios brutal y vienen muchos menos clientes.... Madrid supuestamente es de las que mejor resisten,pero este invierno es el peor que se recuerda,los datos de las reservas para 2010 son mucho peores que en 2009 en todos los peridos,el gobierno conoce los datos de las reservas,pero no lo dice por que son malos y segun ellos es un dato muy poco fiable,esta semana es Fitur y la cosa esta realmente mala.


----------



## Hagen (18 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo no la tocaba ni con un palo :XX:



No os metais con mi vecina !!!!!


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2010)

Veo demasiado riesgo para corto plazo, jugar con los cortos... ya hemos comprobado que automaticamente no dejan caer una cot +3% .... y al día siguiente recupera... 

TELEFONICA VELEZUELA.. alguien se acuerda, ya???


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tengo experiencia en escuelas de negocio en plan "viveros de empresa" y para gente que ha viajado y sobre todo trabaja y factura al extranjero (como HL por ejemplo)
> 
> Cuando se comentaba que los precios que funcionaban en España NI DE COÑA se iban a poder colocar en el extranjero (este caso era Francia/Alemania) no cabía en las mentes de los empresaurios (por supuesto no más de EGB) que eso eran gilipolleces de encorbatados nuestras, que eran países más ricos y por lo tanto se podía vender más caro....



El verdadero problema del turismo aqui es el precio,desde siempre España era en gran porcentaje un destino de sol y turismo barato o de fin de semana,con el euro los precios no son tan competitivos y aqui años atras todos se dedicaban "a sablear" al guiri.
Pero los guiris no son tontos y ahora se van a croacia,marruecos,tunez ect mucho mas barato que aqui,y de momento no les sablean.
España sin tochos y sin turistas no vale un duro.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Ene 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> No os metais con mi vecina !!!!!



Espero que vivas por las rosas y no en quintana o san blas porque por esos lares (sobre todo san blas) como digas que inviertes en bolsa te pegan :XX:

Yo tmb era vecino tuyo cuando vivía en Madrid.


----------



## Hagen (18 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Espero que vivas por las rosas y no en quintana o san blas porque por esos lares (sobre todo san blas) como digas que inviertes en bolsa te pegan :XX:
> 
> Yo tmb era vecino tuyo cuando vivía en Madrid.



Soy nuevo vecino tras su cambio de piso a Chalete. Con un poco de suerte evoluciona como picachu y se cambia en breve a un Castillo, que pega mas con ella


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Ene 2010)

Qué sopor de sesión. No sé si cerrar cortos antes del cierre, a saber con que pie se levantan mañana


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En Interdin no dejan meterle cortos a T5 xDDDDD
> 
> OPERACIÓN RECHAZADA: Esta operación requiere autorización por parte del Emisor. Le rogamos contacte con nosotros en el 91.555.7775 si está interesado en realizarla.



Hay que fijarse en la ventanita de la cotización, abajo de donde están las ordenes a la derecha donde dice claramente: Cortos no disponibles.


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Veo demasiado riesgo para corto plazo, jugar con los cortos... ya hemos comprobado que automaticamente no dejan caer una cot +3% .... y al día siguiente recupera...
> 
> TELEFONICA VELEZUELA.. alguien se acuerda, ya???



Te recomendaría que le echaras un vistazo a los gráficos que está colgando Cárpatos ahora mismo con los movimientos de las manos fuertes.

Se ve venir el guano y lo de la semana pasada fueron los entrantes, yo creo que ya estamos bajistas a corto plazo, lo de hoy es el rebote sin volumen típico de cuando cierran los gringos.

edito: y también se ve claramente como las manos débiles están muy alcistas, como no podía ser de otra forma.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Ene 2010)

Cierto, ni me había fijado. No los admiten en este valor, o no admiten más?


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2010)

En TL5, en el momento que los MMs descubren una operación de cortos, suben la cot... hay una en 10.41EUR


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2010)

Bien... entonces lo que vimos el viernes con la barrida hasta 9.80€ en TL5... que te sugiere???


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Qué sopor de sesión. No sé si cerrar cortos antes del cierre, a saber con que pie se levantan mañana



Yo he cerrado uno de los tres cortos que tengo, ganando la friolera de 16 euros una vez descontadas comisiones. Pero justo ahora leo que Mulder vaticina la llegada del guano padre...


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cierto, ni me había fijado. No los admiten en este valor, o no admiten más?



En las acciones del Ibex suele querer decir que se han acabado, es decir, que otros clientes se han puesto cortos y ya no les quedan.

Que dura es la vida del bajista español.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Ene 2010)

Mulder, los futuros USA si que abren hoy, hasta las 18 h. creo, y están en verde...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cierto, ni me había fijado. No los admiten en este valor, o no admiten más?



En interdin no tienen cortos de T5 desde que se anuncio la fusion con 4 que pararon la cot, a mi me da que estan largos los perros.


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Bien... entonces lo que vimos el viernes con la barrida hasta 9.80€ en TL5... que te sugiere???



Están avisando de lo que viene, TL5 hace tiempo que tiene que bajar muy fuerte, pero la están sujetando jugando con ella en rangos bastante grandes, su destino es el guano apoteósico final que vendrá tarde o temprano.

Pero vendrá, no lo dudes.


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2010)

Mucho peligro en TL5.. han probado los 10.9x€ y la suben con facilidad... a lo mejor entro con 10K accs a corto...


----------



## pyn (18 Ene 2010)

Llevo casi toda la sesión con orden de venta en 11860 y no entra la hdp... ¿podéis subirme un poco la cotización y luego para abajo please?


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo he cerrado uno de los tres cortos que tengo, ganando la friolera de 16 euros una vez descontadas comisiones. Pero justo ahora leo que Mulder vaticina la llegada del guano padre...





pecata minuta dijo:


> Mulder, los futuros USA si que abren hoy, hasta las 18 h. creo, y están en verde...



En mi análisis del sábado dije que hoy y mañana estaríamos laterales-alcistas, de momento se está cumpliendo, aunque hoy era fácil de predecir, ya veremos mañana.

Mañana el lateral que harán será menos alcista que hoy, probablemente bajista.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Llevo casi toda la sesión con orden de venta en 11860 y no entra la hdp... ¿podéis subirme un poco la cotización y luego para abajo please?



La robasta es tu momento...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Bien... entonces lo que vimos el viernes con la barrida hasta 9.80€ en TL5... que te sugiere???



T5 la manejan SEBROKER,INTERDIN,MORGAN y B.S.Santo.
Acumularon por debajo de 8 y la subieron muy rapidamente y sin vol.
Estan empapelando al personal y a la vez suben y bajan todos los dias una bajadita rapida para llevarse un plus.
Lo del viernes fue un intercanbio entre 2 manos fuertes uno que queria soltar papel y otro que quiere continuar la fiesta.


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2010)

Tengo muchas dudas... pronostico una ampliación de capital en TL5... pero no veo el momento de entrar -cortos- ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo he cerrado uno de los tres cortos que tengo, ganando la friolera de 16 euros una vez descontadas comisiones. Pero justo ahora leo que Mulder vaticina la llegada del guano padre...



same here. He cerrado con 20 puntos de diferencia por aburrimiento, y justo ahora se pone a bajar.

Corto en OHL 18.58.


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> same here. He cerrado con 20 puntos de diferencia por aburrimiento, y justo ahora se pone a bajar.
> 
> Corto en OHL 18.58.



OHL es otra del estilo TL5, mucho 'agujero' arriba y abajo, hasta que al final desvelan su verdadero proceder, mucha manipulación.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Mucho peligro en TL5.. han probado los 10.9x€ y la suben con facilidad... a lo mejor entro con 10K accs a corto...



Meteselos en la subasta de cierre,casi siempre la suben en subasta.
Creo que se los puedes meter en 10,48-10,50 tranquilamente en la subasta de hoy o mañana en los primeros 20m de cotizacion que la suelen subir.

Yo como no puedo meterle cortos no puedo jugar,solo tengo unos que me quedan pero no los cierro por que no los puedo abrir de nuevo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Ene 2010)

Ecotrader Estrategias - elEconomista.es


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2010)

okay... pero mañana no puedo estar a primera hora... TL5 & OHL ... son de mis favoritas... OHL desde que me echaron en los 6.xx€ ... y eso que lo estaba avisando... vaya panda....


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2010)

ay ay ay... si lo ponen así de fácil... luego está los de CS... con 13,00€ target.


----------



## chameleon (18 Ene 2010)

parece que ING se anima. es un murciélago, si recorta el objetivo es 7,35.
si llega ahí compro un paquetito


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> parece que ING se anima. es un murciélago, si recorta el objetivo es 7,35.
> si llega ahí compro un paquetito



Esta mañana comentaba Cárpatos que como el SAN pierda los 11.50 se iba a ir detrás todo el sector bancario europeo.

A ver si suena la flauta...


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Ene 2010)

Teniendo en cuenta que el trader #1 del valor es BBVA, no creo que la lien


----------



## Catacrack (18 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Llevo casi toda la sesión con orden de venta en 11860 y no entra la hdp... ¿podéis subirme un poco la cotización y luego para abajo please?



En 11850 hay muchas ventas asi que no intentes sacar hasta el ultimo centimo y baja la orden.


----------



## sapito (18 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que el trader #1 del valor es BBVA, no creo que la lien



Pues yo sigo corto en BBVA... a ver si se auto hunden un poquito


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2010)

sapito dijo:


> Pues yo sigo corto en BBVA... a ver si se auto hunden un poquito



BBVA es otra aspirante a darse el gran morrazo esta semana, pero SAN era más rentable y el ING todavía más, al menos sobre el papel, ahora veremos que ocurre en la realidad.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Ene 2010)

Post del día 12 de enero:


las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo creo que bajaremos más... sobre el 1177x a probar el canal alcista. Me inclino más por 2-3 días bajistas más y luego subidón para acabar la orgía alcista... a partir de ahí se lo dejo a tu imaginación...
> 
> Saludos...



Por ahora la bajada ya está hecha hasta el punto exacto, ahora queda el subidón... 







Nos hemos parado "justo" en el canal alcista, ahora habrá que ver si siguen "el patrón"...

Gracias a los que me habéis puesto webs para ver el Dollar Index, al final me he instalado el VisualChart... 

Saludos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Ene 2010)

Se acabaron los cortos en OHL


----------



## Claca (18 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Post del día 12 de enero:
> 
> 
> Por ahora la bajada ya está hecha hasta el punto exacto, ahora queda el subidón...
> ...



Compro este escenario, pero con una bajadita un poco más agresiva antes de rebotar de verdad.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tengo muchas dudas... pronostico una ampliación de capital en TL5... pero no veo el momento de entrar -cortos- ...



La han subido hasta 10.49 siempre hacen lo mismo....queda la subasta


----------



## Catacrack (18 Ene 2010)

Una cosa esta clara que para subir los peces gordos tienen que pasar a compradores, no van a dejar que los pezqueñines se lleven el pastel.


----------



## Claca (18 Ene 2010)

Pues así cierra el ibex:

11.870,70 +25,70 +0,217%


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2010)

Hoy el volumen de los leoncios ha sido netamente alcista, aunque de vez en cuando han metido ordenes vendedoras y las últimas de la sesión también han sido al alza.

El volumen ha sido de pena más o menos una 5a parte de lo que metieron el viernes, así que solo me fiaría de que tengamos mañana un pequeño gap alcista, luego el incremento de volumen debería hacer que bajemos.

Si no hay demasiado incremento de volumen estaremos laterales, parece que mañana podríamos subir un poco por la expectación de los resultados de Citigroup, cuando salgan ocurrirá, probablemente, lo mismo que con JPM.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Ene 2010)

Hamijos, prejunta de isnorante:

Desde el viernes por la tarde la cotización de los futuros IBEX han estado entre 25 y 30 puntos por debajo del "real", ¿se está descontando que vamos a volver a caer con fuerza?

TYVM.


----------



## Sylar (18 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hamijos, prejunta de isnorante:
> 
> Desde el viernes por la tarde la cotización de los futuros IBEX han estado entre 25 y 30 puntos por debajo del "real", ¿se está descontando que vamos a volver a caer con fuerza?
> 
> TYVM.



Hay una diferencia entre el futuro y el contado, que depende de los dividendos esperados y de los tipos de interés. Esa diferencia se llama la base, y se va reduciendo hasta el vencimiento, donde el futuro y el contado coinciden.

¿De donde viene la base? Imagina que falta un mes para que venza el contrato de futuros (el anterior venció el viernes). Imagina que eres un banco o institución muy gordo, y que te puedes endeudar a un mes a Libor 1 mes (0,435% a día de hoy), y usar la pasta para comprar todas las acciones del Ibex (en su proporción correspondiente), y vender el futuro. Imagina que el contado y el futuro cotizan al mismo precio. Al cabo de un mes has recibido los dividendos que pagan las acciones, y las vendes. Cualquier diferencia con el precio actual (a favor o en contra) está cubierta por el futuro que vendiste. Los dividendos recibidos compensarían el interés del préstamo, y el resto es beneficio sin riesgo (arbitraje).
Lo que pasa con el arbitraje, al menos en teoría, es que se corrije a sí mismo. Si existe esa oportunidad, los leoncios lo harán hasta subir la bolsa y bajar el futuro al nivel donde ya no hay beneficio. O sea, la base.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Ene 2010)

Sylar dijo:


> Hay una diferencia entre el futuro y el contado, que depende de los dividendos esperados y de los tipos de interés. Esa diferencia se llama la base, y se va reduciendo hasta el vencimiento, donde el futuro y el contado coinciden.
> 
> ¿De donde viene la base? Imagina que falta un mes para que venza el contrato de futuros (el anterior venció el viernes). Imagina que eres un banco o institución muy gordo, y que te puedes endeudar a un mes a Libor 1 mes (0,435% a día de hoy), y usar la pasta para comprar todas las acciones del Ibex (en su proporción correspondiente), y vender el futuro. Imagina que el contado y el futuro cotizan al mismo precio. Al cabo de un mes has recibido los dividendos que pagan las acciones, y las vendes. Cualquier diferencia con el precio actual (a favor o en contra) está cubierta por el futuro que vendiste. Los dividendos recibidos compensarían el interés del préstamo, y el resto es beneficio sin riesgo (arbitraje).
> Lo que pasa con el arbitraje, al menos en teoría, es que se corrije a sí mismo. Si existe esa oportunidad, los leoncios lo harán hasta subir la bolsa y bajar el futuro al nivel donde ya no hay beneficio. O sea, la base.



Es hoy el día de la marmota, o lo explicaste también el mes pasado...? ienso:



Aprovecho para decir que he entrado corto en €/$ justo por debajo del 1.44 y con stop muy, muy ajustado...


----------



## Sylar (18 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Es hoy el día de la marmota, o lo explicaste también el mes pasado...? ienso:



Lo explico cada mes. Este hilo crece tan rápido que no consigo encontrar mi post del mes pasado para pegarlo...


----------



## fmc (18 Ene 2010)

Sylar dijo:


> Lo explico cada mes. Este hilo crece tan rápido que no consigo encontrar mi post del mes pasado para pegarlo...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-4570.html#post2295157

Curiosamente tiene un agradecimiento de R3v3nANT.... se ve que no aprendió bien la lección :ouch:


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Ene 2010)

fmc dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-4570.html#post2295157
> 
> Curiosamente tiene un agradecimiento de R3v3nANT.... se ve que no aprendió bien la lección :ouch:



¿Vale de excusa decir que opero con futuros desde el 5 de enero?

:o:o:o:o:o:o


----------



## fmc (18 Ene 2010)

No te preocupes.... son cosas que pasan hasta en las mejores familias...


----------



## rosonero (18 Ene 2010)

Joer con Sylar !!! Creo que es la primera que acabo de entender claramente la diferencia entre futuro y contado :Aplauso:

Por otra parte me he deshecho a última hora de mis minis en 11830 que esta noche vuelvo al curro después de un par de meses de fiesta por paternidad, asuntos personales Y demás.

A ver si mañana con los americanos se decide si rebotamos cumpliendo las ondas de LCASC o guarreamos y encaramos una semana guanil como prevé Mulder.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Aprovecho para decir que he entrado corto en €/$ justo por debajo del 1.44 y con stop muy, muy ajustado...



Cierro con +21pipos...

Pecata, llevo 6/6... falta poco para entrar con carga... 

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cierro con +21pipos...
> 
> Pecata, llevo 6/6... falta poco para entrar con carga...
> 
> Saludos...



¡Enhorabuena!
Menuda racha más buena estás teniendo... Me da mucho respeto entrar pero igual mañana entro con un mini. Por la tarde, que es cuando puedo estar pendiente, porque voy a vigilarlo de cerca.


----------



## pyn (19 Ene 2010)

Buenos días a tod@s,
esperamos un día un poco más movidito que ayer, porque fue para aburrir a las piedras. Finalmente no me entró la orden donde quería, así que hoy a mirar los toros(y los osos) desde la barrera hasta encontrar un buen punto de entrada.


----------



## carvil (19 Ene 2010)

Buenos dias 


Resistencia actual en el E-Mini 1139-40 soporte 1134


Salu2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ene 2010)

Buenos días Hamijos.

Hagen siento lo de tu vecina....

Respecto a TL5 este valor le gusta subir como la espuma antes de los dividendos....

Como se han gastado las pelas en comprar 4 habrá que ver qué dividendo dan y tener mucho cuidado con ella....

Si el dividendo no es gordo (que lo dudo) si que se irá al gunao profundo, de momento está alta porque esperan a ver qué dividendo dar (mi opinión personal)


----------



## chameleon (19 Ene 2010)

volvemos al punto de partida de ayer, de donde no debimos separarnos

las ING debían haber llegado a 7,35 (al menos) pero no quieren que baje de 7,4.
ojo porque si USA amanece en verde el cierre de cortos la hará subir con fuerza


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2010)

A los buenos días!

Parece que el Stoxx ya se dirige hacia mi objetivo provisional en 2912, es posible que llegue durante la mañana. Más o menos se está cumpliendo la previsión que hice en el sentido de que las materias primas y el euro iban a subir mientras las bolsas iban a bajar.

Veo probable un rebote por la tarde de la mano de los gringos. De como acabemos el día hoy podremos sacar una buena conclusión de lo que será el dia de mañana porque deberíamos tener un cambio un sentido a medio plazo.

Sigo corto en BME y en ING, este último ha corregido prácticamente toda la subida de ayer, creo que algún forero estará contento con los resultados.

edito: ojo, cuando digo cambio de sentido me refiero tanto a un cambio de bajada a subida como de un cambio de lateral a subida fuerte o bajada fuerte, yo creo que será un cambio de lateral a bajada fuerte.


----------



## Hagen (19 Ene 2010)

Pues mis IBR no caen ni para atras!!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ene 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Pues mis IBR no caen ni para atras!!!!



Ten cuidado con ellas que no las veo muy de cortos de momento... (aunque Mulder las recomiende)


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Pues mis IBR no caen ni para atras!!!!



Hoy si que se caen, aunque sea poco, pero es que están tremendamente laterales, hay que tener un poco de paciencia se la acabarán pegando pero hasta ese momento toca aguantar.


----------



## Hagen (19 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ten cuidado con ellas que no las veo muy de cortos de momento... (aunque Mulder las recomiende)



Estaban en sobrecompra desde el jueves pasado y todo pintaba muy bien, pero esta entrando pasta para subirla.

Así que vere si me puedo salir


----------



## Catacrack (19 Ene 2010)

Ayer creo que alguien recomendo cortos en Abengoa, felicidades a los agraciados ya mismo se pasa tonuel a certificar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Ayer creo que alguien recomendo cortos en Abengoa, felicidades a los agraciados ya mismo se pasa tonuel a certificar.



Fuimos HL y Servidor 8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Ene 2010)

ING 7.385. Mulder owns!


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2010)

Buenos días....

Algo me dice que son del mismo equipo que temporalmente tumbó TL5 la semana pasada... he dicho temporalmente.... XDDDDDDDD

Caja Madrid está haciendo "caja"


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ING 7.385. Mulder owns!



Está claro que debo afinar más mis entradas, pero la previsión siempre se cumple, de momento suplo la falta de afinar con paciencia, pero investigaré en ese sentido a ver si lo hago mejor.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ene 2010)

EN R4 hay cortos disponibles para los que se animen con ABG.

Ayer pyn no estaba muy convencido XD.

Se hace buena pasta, 15% garantía, multiplicas por 6 la bajada...


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> EN R4 hay cortos disponibles para los que se animen con ABG.
> 
> Ayer pyn no estaba muy convencido XD.
> 
> Se hace buena pasta, 15% garantía, multiplicas por 6 la bajada...



Ahora ya está todo el pescado vendido


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ahora ya está todo el pescado vendido



Bueno, lo comenté ayer a las 11:50 AM creo...

No va mal mi estreno con los cortos... este mes puedo vivir de esto incluso dignamente...

Ahora que otros meses... XD con Tonuel a Cáritas a por mi Sopa XD!!!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Ene 2010)

Sí, lo recuerdo..... fue lo último interesante que leí, después hubo algún problema con el foro y entraron los "analistas" de Sálvame y Dónde estás corazón


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ene 2010)

Le veo recorrido hasta 21,45 € en ABG


----------



## pyn (19 Ene 2010)

Ojo a los cortos, al ibex le está costando mucho bajar de los 11760 (futuro). Parece un soporte firme. De abrir los americanos "alegres", igual dan un susto.Suerte!


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Ene 2010)

2 largos 11760


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2010)

al botas le están dando para el pelo hoy


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2010)

Abengoa emitirá bonos convertibles a 7 por un valor de hasta 250 millones - 19/01/10 - 1843175 - elEconomista.es


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2010)

Genomic Health, Inc. - Google Finance

Me gusta...


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2010)

Hubo otra emisión hace unos meses... 3 meses aprox... y la llevaron a los 17.xx€


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2010)

Otra calentita...

Maxygen, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Hubo otra emisión hace unos meses... 3 meses aprox... y la llevaron a los 17.xx€



Cuidado que cuando convirtieron los bonos en vez de bajar subió y mucho... (la últiva vez lo comentamos los 2 recuerdas?)

DP me puedes mirar si hay una agencia mamoneando abg? ICSA en concreto.


----------



## chameleon (19 Ene 2010)

GHDX si tiene buena pinta
la otra no me gusta mucho


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Ojo a los cortos, al ibex le está costando mucho bajar de los 11760 (futuro). Parece un soporte firme. De abrir los americanos "alegres", igual dan un susto.Suerte!



Yo cuento con ello, si ocurre, mañana la bajada va a ser peor. Es lo que decía en mi primer post de hoy.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Genomic Health, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Me gusta...



Me gusta mucho también, tiene muy buenos arranques de año aunque puede irse a 15 USD antes de recuperar.


----------



## Hagen (19 Ene 2010)

Un poco de humor

Dos bandidos llegan a una finca y entran en una pocilga, arrastrando a un tipo. Adentro está un negro de 1,90m y 120 kg , limpiándose las uñas con un cuchillo enorme. 
– "Negro, el jefe pidió que le des por el culo a éste , para que aprenda a no hacerse el macho con nuestra banda." 
Negro: "Déjenlo ahí en un rincón, que más tarde me encargo de él." 
Cuando los malandras se van, el tipo dice: 
– "Por favor, Señor Negro, no me haga eso, después de culeado mi vida se termina, tenga piedad, por el amor de Dios!!" 
Negro: "¡Cállate la boca y quédate quietito ahí!" 
Al rato vuelven los bandidos con otro pobre hombre. 
– "Negro, el jefe pidió que a este le cortes las dos manos y le perfores los ojos, para que aprenda a no tocar el dinero de la venta de drogas." 
Negro: "Déjalo ahí que dentro de un rato me encargo." 
Una hora después traen otro pobrecito. 
– "Negro, a este le cortas la verga y la lengua para que nunca más se meta con las mujeres del patrón." 
Negro: "Está bien, déjalo ahí en el rincón con los otros." 
Finalmente, traen a otro. 
– "Negro, a este lo cortas en pedacitos y le mandas cada pedacito para la familia.' 


En ese momento, el primer tipo le dice al Negro, en voz bien baja: 
– "Señor Negro, por favor no se vaya a confundir, recuerde que ¡¡Yo soy el del culo!! 

Moraleja: 
A medida que conoces los problemas de los demás, te das cuenta que el tuyo no es tan grave !!!


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cuidado que cuando convirtieron los bonos en vez de bajar subió y mucho... (la últiva vez lo comentamos los 2 recuerdas?)
> 
> DP me puedes mirar si hay una agencia mamoneando abg? ICSA en concreto.




Las que están vendiendo -principalmente- son:

SANTANDER 1.5€ APROX

Y

AHORRO CORPORACION FINANCIERA - CASÍ 2M €


----------



## Claca (19 Ene 2010)

Buenos días!

Qué alegría despertarse y ver que todo sale como esperabas... ahora sólo queda saber cómo gestionar el asunto. Por el momento he cerrado un corto, mantengo otro.

Yo no veo bajadas mucho más drásticas, pero tampoco las descartaría. ¿Muler, cuándo hablas de bajar más, hasta qué niveles te refieres? El mínimo en 2912 del stoxx me cuadra perfectamente, bajar mucho más sería ya pegar un susto muy fuerte, que no digo que no, pero...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días!
> 
> Qué alegría despertarse y ver que todo sale como esperabas... ahora sólo queda saber cómo gestionar el asunto. Por el momento he cerrado un corto, mantengo otro.
> 
> Yo no veo bajadas mucho más drásticas, pero tampoco las descartaría. ¿Muler, cuándo hablas de bajar más, hasta qué niveles te refieres? El mínimo en 2912 del stoxx me cuadra perfectamente, bajar mucho más sería ya pegar un susto muy fuerte, que no digo que no, pero...



Qué envidia a las horas qué te levantas!


----------



## fmc (19 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Qué envidia a las horas qué te levantas!



Bueno, ha dicho que se ha despertado, no que se haya levantado.... lo mismo está con el portátil y un café en la cama


----------



## pyn (19 Ene 2010)

Luca lo de abengoa no es que no confiara en tu pronóstico, pero me fijo mucho en el volumen negociado para abrir posición.
El ibex sigue a lo suyo, guarreando,


----------



## Claca (19 Ene 2010)

Me he despertado hace un par de horas, pero he estado perreando prácticamente hasta ahora. Pensad que soy pobre... yo voy a base de minis, de envidia nada :_(

De café nada tampoco, fmc, para desayunar siempre cereales, hasta que uno pierda los dientes. Son una delicia en cualquier edad, un placer por fortuna accesible a diario y que consta de gran variedad en cuanto a sabor, color y formato, para que nunca te canses. Algo parecido al sexo, sólo que letal para diabéticos y celíacos. El café no pega


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Yo no veo bajadas mucho más drásticas, pero tampoco las descartaría. ¿Muler, cuándo hablas de bajar más, hasta qué niveles te refieres? El mínimo en 2912 del stoxx me cuadra perfectamente, bajar mucho más sería ya pegar un susto muy fuerte, que no digo que no, pero...



Creo que podríamos bajar hasta 2875-2855 según lo violenta que sea la bajada, para hoy solo esperaría un mínimo en 2912, me escama que no hayamos llegado a ese nivel, lo cual me hace pensar que la corrección podría ser más dura de lo que muchos piensan porque no está consistiendo en llegar al sitio y rebotar.


----------



## Claca (19 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que podríamos bajar hasta 2875-2855 según lo violenta que sea la bajada, para hoy solo esperaría un mínimo en 2912, me escama que no hayamos llegado a ese nivel, lo cual me hace pensar que la corrección podría ser más dura de lo que muchos piensan porque no está consistiendo en llegar al sitio y rebotar.



Encajaría con el análisis de Burney que veía el ibex todavía más abajo y con la formación de un HCH con una proyección en los 11.600 aprox del mismo índice. Lo "malo" es que peta la directriz alcista que ha guiado el rebote....

Gracias, Mulder ;-)


----------



## ghkghk (19 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Me he despertado hace un par de horas, pero he estado perreando prácticamente hasta ahora. Pensad que soy pobre... yo voy a base de minis, de envidia nada :_(
> 
> De café nada tampoco, fmc, para desayunar siempre cereales, hasta que uno pierda los dientes. Son una delicia en cualquier edad, un placer por fortuna accesible a diario y que consta de gran variedad en cuanto a sabor, color y formato, para que nunca te canses. Algo parecido al sexo, sólo que letal para diabéticos y celíacos. El café no pega




Vaya putada que me gusten los coches caros, los relojes y las mujeres y no los puñeteros cereales....


----------



## Claca (19 Ene 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vaya putada que me gusten los coches caros, los relojes y las mujeres y no los puñeteros cereales....



:XX: :XX:

Por suerte sólo te gustan caros los coches; de los relojes y las mujeres no dices nada, podría ser peor


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Ene 2010)

Eso me dijo una vez un amigo:

Me "ligué" a una mujer que tenía un cuerpazo..... un culo, unas tetas..... ufffff

Le pregunté: ¿Y de cara?




Dice: Uy! de cara, carísima.


----------



## ghkghk (19 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> :XX: :XX:
> 
> Por suerte sólo te gustan caros los coches; de los relojes y las mujeres no dices nada, podría ser peor




Los relojes me gustan de todo tipo (acabo de recibir un Parnis de china espectacular por 50 euros envío incluido pero también tengo un par de Omegas). 

Las mujeres son caras SIEMPRE.

PD. Foto del reloj (sacada de internet)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ene 2010)

Yo huyo de las mujeres caras, tanto de mantenimiento como de precio por servicio XD

Me gustan que sean independientes y con profesión establecida y retribuída, hechas así mismas vamos.

Los relojes son para dar la hora, yo con un swatch voy más que servido, el oro mejor en lingotes...

Los coches caros no me van, prefiero un tdi normal y corriente, si me encontrara ahora mismo una maleta con 1 milloncejo de € lo último que haría sería comprarme un "mershede".

Esa fijación por los cereales es curiosa, amí me gustan mucho unos de maíz con miel y cacahuete, pero suelo desayunar paletilla ibérica con tomate, jamón aceite y pan.


----------



## aksarben (19 Ene 2010)

Yo es que soy de muñeca pequeña, los relojes con cajas tan gruesas me quedan rarunos, prefiero los IWC :baba:

Ilustro:


----------



## ghkghk (19 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo huyo de las mujeres caras, tanto de mantenimiento como de precio por servicio XD
> 
> Me gustan que sean independientes y con profesión establecida y retribuída, hechas así mismas vamos.
> 
> ...




Pero es que de tanto ahorrar al final nos enterrarán en dinero. Como vivo de alquiler por 500 euros y mi sueldo es el standard de un forero, puedo permitirme caprichitos como relojes, un buen coche, viajar y cenar mucho fuera. Imagino que si me hipoteco o necesito algo más que 1 dormitorio, todo eso va a acabarse (o menguar considerablemente).

Por eso os leo desde la sombra, para ver si de un pelotazo me jubilais.


----------



## ghkghk (19 Ene 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Yo es que soy de muñeca pequeña, los relojes con cajas tan gruesas me quedan rarunos, prefiero los IWC :baba:
> 
> Ilustro:



El Parnis que me he comprado está fuertemente inspirado en este:







PD. Este verano estuve en Schaffhausen, en la fábrica IWC.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> suelo desayunar paletilla ibérica con tomate, jamón aceite y pan.




Dios!!!! Debería estar prohibido escribir esas cosas después de las 12, me has hecho salivar profusamente :baba:


----------



## aksarben (19 Ene 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> PD. Este verano estuve en Schaffhausen, en la fábrica IWC.



Apúntese usted una de envidia sana :baba:


----------



## pyn (19 Ene 2010)

Replica Watches, Swiss Replica Rolex Watches Wholesale Fake Watches

Sin que sirva de precedente.


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Replica Watches, Swiss Replica Rolex Watches Wholesale Fake Watches
> 
> Sin que sirva de precedente.



*Luca from Spain said, 2009-12-27*We have just picked the package up and everything was OK 
I hope we can keep on doing business in the furure


----------



## ghkghk (19 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> *Luca from Spain said, 2009-12-27*We have just picked the package up and everything was OK
> I hope we can keep on doing business in the furure



Quitar la "s" de Lucas ha sido de genio...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ene 2010)

Jaja qué mamones... no tengo una banda de nigerianos vendiendo relojes...


----------



## ghkghk (19 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Jaja qué mamones... no tengo una banda de nigerianos vendiendo relojes...



No. La tiene al que tú se los compras...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ene 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> No. La tiene al que tú se los compras...



Sólo compraría esos relojes para poner a unos nigerianos a vender, así que...

:XX:


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Ene 2010)

Luca, miedo me da:

Ranking the Top 10 Healthcare Stocks by Upside Potential

1 Anesiva, Inc. (NASDAQ:ANSV) 10276.1%
2 La Jolla Pharmaceutical Company (NASDAQ:LJPC) 3645.5%
3 Generex Biotechnology Corporation (NASDAQ:GNBT) 1053.6%
4 Hollis-Eden Pharmaceuticals Inc. (NASDAQ:HEPH) 1011.1%
5 Prana Biotechnology Limited (ADR) (NASDAQRAN) 506.1%
6 Columbia Laboratories Inc. (NASDAQ:CBRX) 485.6%
7 Hythiam Inc. (NASDAQ:HYTM) 473.6%
8 MiddleBrook Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (NASDAQ:MBRK) 455.6%
9 Bionovo Inc. (NASDAQ:BNVI) 420.8%
10 Sequenom, Inc. (NASDAQ:SQNM) 329.3%

Ranking the Top 10 Healthcare Stocks by Upside Potential | The Market Financial

Esta lista parece la de los desahuciados, menudas empresas pfff... jaja


----------



## ghkghk (19 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca, miedo me da:
> 
> Ranking the Top 10 Healthcare Stocks by Upside Potential
> 
> ...





Esta me gusta:

La Jolla Pharmaceutical Company 

:ouch:


----------



## carvil (19 Ene 2010)

Buenos mediodias 

Fuerte presión bajista en el E-Mini

*Beneficios estimados para C 0.328* 

Bneficio de C en 4Q 0.33

De momento ha rebotado en el primer soporte 3.36

Hoy tendremos un dia entretenido 


Salu2


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ene 2010)

Me encantan estos dias guanisticos.

Mulder que objetivo tenemos para las ING?


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me encantan estos dias guanisticos.



A mi también... a ver como acaba... ienso:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> A mi también... a ver como acaba... ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



Pon la foto del saco del guano,que sepan estos alcistas la que les espera :abajo:


----------



## Catacrack (19 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Pon la foto del saco del guano,que sepan estos alcistas la que les espera :abajo:



Te pareces a Chavez cada vez que hablas sube el pan!

EDITO; Ahora se lo que se siente cuando se te caga un elefante de 6000kg pero iba corto!!!


----------



## Sylar (19 Ene 2010)

¿Es cierto lo que se dice por ahí de que mencionar la palabra g***o garantiza subidas, y que la palabra y**e (¿o sirve cualquier embarcación?) causa bajadas instantaneas en ciertos valores muy concretos?


----------



## Claca (19 Ene 2010)

Hannibal.... XD

PD: Me ha saltado el stop de beneficios. Ahora ya puede volver a caer.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ene 2010)

Buenas,

Cerrados minis cortos en 11760 y 11750 (entradas en 11840 y 11830)

Estoy en liquidez total, pero voy a esperar a que USA abra porque no se si hoy va a haber guano, o si subiremos y podré coger el guano desde más arriba...


----------



## pyn (19 Ene 2010)

Estamos donde ayer a la misma hora, mismo escenario, esperando ser guiados por los americanos. Han cerrado el gap (rebotando en al zona de los 11760 que parece un soporte suerte). ¿Ahora qué? Pues yo no lo sé.

¿Votamos?


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Estamos donde ayer a la misma hora, mismo escenario, esperando ser guiados por los americanos. Han cerrado el gap (rebotando en al zona de los 11760 que parece un soporte suerte). ¿Ahora qué? Pues yo no lo sé.
> 
> ¿Votamos?



Yo voto laterales con altibajos hasta las 15:30 y luego bajar.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo voto laterales con altibajos hasta las 15:30 y luego bajar.



Si el ibex pasa del 11900 me parece que el guano seria otra vez un fake


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Ene 2010)

Día de encuestas:

Del 11-15 de Enero:
<a href='http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-1115enero-3916767.html'><img src='http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/otros/previo/thump_39167671115enero.jpg' alt='subir imagenes' border='0'></a>

Y la de esta semana, del 19-22 de Enero:
<a href='http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-1922-3916774.html'><img src='http://s4.subirimagenes.com/otros/previo/thump_39167741922.jpg' alt='subir imagenes' border='0'></a>

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ene 2010)

Parece que los yankis van a abrir en rojillo, creo que hoy tenemos guano a las 15:30

Wataru a ver si los porcentajes de la lista se cumplen porque no veas el pelotazo que meto...


----------



## Burney (19 Ene 2010)

buenas a todos!!!!!!!

ya estoy en casa, voy a ponerme al dia de cómo ha ido la mañana en las bolsas, noticias etc.

Una cosa, el viernes comentaba que entraría en DPTR en 1.22. Aviso que suspendo la compra.


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me encantan estos dias guanisticos.
> 
> Mulder que objetivo tenemos para las ING?



Ayer Chameleon que conoce bien el valor daba 7.15 como objetivo, sin embargo yo creo que durante esta semana llegaremos por debajo de los 7.

Si te conformas con los beneficios en 7.15 salte ahí, si no espera hasta el jueves a última hora para vender, sobre todo ha pasado los 7 a la baja.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ene 2010)

Abro corto gordo al ibex en 11850


----------



## pyn (19 Ene 2010)

Mierda... avisa antes HL que llevo dos minis en 11860 xDDD


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Mierda... avisa antes HL que llevo dos minis en 11860 xDDD



Lo mismo digo... mini en 11860, otro en 11850...


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2010)

Subidita... DP HF...


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Ene 2010)

Siempre jod**ndo a la hora de comer 

Me han saltado los largos centimeros en 11795 y se ha abierto un corto en 11830.

Corto extra en 11860 y corto en SAN a 11.60.... Se convierte en costumbre que las recomendaciones de Mulder cubren mis pérdidas


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ene 2010)

Hay dos opciones: subir o bajar.
Y siempre escojo la equivocada...


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Subidita... DP HF...



DP! ¿Mañana es al final la reunión para lo de la ampli?. Ummm pocos comentarios al respecto.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hay dos opciones: subir o bajar.
> Y siempre escojo la equivocada...



Ahora bajamos...


----------



## Catacrack (19 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hay dos opciones: subir o bajar.
> Y siempre escojo la equivocada...



+1 : :


----------



## pyn (19 Ene 2010)

Vaya cagada de entrada, madre mía 2 días estudiando posiciones para esto.


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2010)

Si mañana es la junta especial.... hoy tenemos que subir, no hay otra!


----------



## Catacrack (19 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ahora bajamos...



Pero tu que bebes en las comidas ¿?

Siempre dije que ir junto con HL es palmar pasta y se sigue confirmando. 

Estoy palmando lo que no esta escrito, ya he perdido la cuenta de los gordos que llevo abiertos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ene 2010)

Ponganse todos a la fila....


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Ene 2010)

Método Luca..... ya van 4 cortos :ouch:


Propuesta: En los iconos falta una bandera de Japón ::


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2010)

He comprado algunas ARIAd a 2.36USD ... pero no me las han vendido todas... como sospechaba... XDDDDDDD

Solo han entrado 5.7xxaccs de 20k.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ene 2010)

Vamos, no hay derecho.
Encima, menuda manera de subir.

Opciones:
Si meto otro corto para mejorar la media, seguirá subiendo.
Si cierro, empezará a bajar y me arrepentiré.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Ene 2010)

Creo que este ya lo pegué :







Iba a ponerlo esta mañana ...


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2010)

Señores, el sábado pasado dije que el dia importante para los cortos era el miercoles, esta mañana he dicho que era muy probable que los gringos nos llevaran arriba.

Y todo se va cumpliendo...


----------



## Catacrack (19 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vamos, no hay derecho.
> Encima, menuda manera de subir.
> 
> Opciones:
> ...



VENDE!!! Llevo 3 gordos abierto y corto en varias acciones del ibex.

En la jornada de hoy palmo mas de 4k €. :8:


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2010)

Ya lo advertimos... una llamada de DP HF... y voila!!!


----------



## Interesado (19 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, el sábado pasado dije que el dia importante para los cortos era el miercoles, esta mañana he dicho que era muy probable que los gringos nos llevaran arriba.
> 
> Y todo se va cumpliendo...



¿Entonces sigues viendo guano del bueno? ¿Hasta cuando?

De momento parece que LCASC está acertando... pero tal como está el patio... nunca se sabe.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> VENDE!!! Llevo 3 gordos abierto y corto en varias acciones del ibex.
> 
> En la jornada de hoy palmo mas de 4k €. :8:



¿Vende quiere decir que compre los minis cortos, o vende quiere decir que acumule más arriba?


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2010)

Os damos las gracias ... gacelas 


WASHINGTON --La demanda extranjera de valores estadounidenses a largo plazo aumentó en noviembre frente al mes previo, informó el martes el Departamento del Tesoro de Estados Unidos. 

Los extranjeros realizaron en noviembre compras netas de valores estadounidenses a largo plazo por un total de US$114.500 millones, lo que se compara con las compras netas de US$6.900 millones del mes previo. La cifra de octubre fue revisada desde la estimación inicial de compras por US$8.300 millones. 

El informe mensual destaca las transacciones internacionales de valores con vencimientos superiores a un año, incluidos los flujos que se negocian fuera del mercado como los canjes de acciones y la cancelaciones de capital en valores respaldados por activos. 


Si se excluyen los flujos por valores que se negocian fuera del mercado abierto, las compras netas de instrumentos estadounidenses de largo plazo habrían sumado US$126.800 millones en noviembre, en comparación con las compras netas de US$19.300 millones de octubre, según el informe mensual Treasury International Capital, o TIC. 

La categoría más amplia del informe, los "flujos mensuales netos del TIC", incluye los flujos que se producen fuera del mercado, los valores de corto plazo y los cambios en las tenencias de dólares de los bancos. Esta medición mostró un flujo de ingreso neto mensual de US$26.600 millones en noviembre, comparado con el flujo de salida neto de US$25.400 millones del mes previo. 

Los analistas en los mercados financieros consideran las cifras mensuales del Tesoro un indicador importante, pero impreciso, de la facilidad con que Estados Unidos puede financiar su déficit comercial. 

Dentro de los valores de largo plazo, las compras extranjeras netas de notas y bonos del Tesoro estadounidense sumaron US$118.300 millones en noviembre, frente a las compras netas de US$38.900 millones de octubre. 

Los inversionistas extranjeros privados realizaron compras netas de US$87.000 millones en bonos y notas del Tesoro durante noviembre, comparadas con las compras netas de US$23.700 millones registradas en octubre. 

En tanto, instituciones oficiales extranjeras, como los bancos centrales, efectuaron compras netas de valores del Tesoro por US$31.200 millones, tras realizar compras netas de US$15.000 millones en octubre. 

En la categoría de deuda emitida por empresas patrocinadas por el Estado, como Fannie Mae y Freddie Mac, las ventas extranjeras netas sumaron US$5.900 millones en noviembre, comparadas con las ventas netas de US$5.400 millones de octubre. 

Las compras extranjeras netas de acciones estadounidenses sumaron US$9.700 millones en noviembre, comparadas con las compras de US$10.300 millones del mes previo. 

En el caso de los bonos corporativos, las ventas netas sumaron US$4.600 millones en noviembre, frente a las ventas netas de US$844 millones en octubre. 

China siguió siendo el mayor tenedor de títulos del Tesoro de Estados Unidos. Las tenencias de ese país sumaron US$790.000 millones en noviembre, seguidas por los US$757.000 millones de Japón y los US$278.000 millones del Reino Unido.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ene 2010)

Cierro el corto del ibex y la mitad de la posicion de ING,me han follado vivo,hijos de putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cierro el corto del ibex y la mitad de la posicion de ING,me han follado vivo,hijos de putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Ahora mantengo, entonces... :rolleye::rolleye:
Bajará a partir de ahora.


----------



## Catacrack (19 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Vende quiere decir que compre los minis cortos, o vende quiere decir que acumule más arriba?



Llama a una ambulancia que me esta dando un jamacuco!

Si piensas que cerrando tus posiciones nos vamos al guano hazlo por el bien del grupo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Método Luca..... ya van 4 cortos :ouch:
> 
> 
> Propuesta: En los iconos falta una bandera de Japón ::



¿cual es el método luca? yo cerré mi corto de abg...


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> ¿Entonces sigues viendo guano del bueno? ¿Hasta cuando?
> 
> De momento parece que LCASC está acertando... pero tal como está el patio... nunca se sabe.



Como mínimo hasta el jueves, pero creo que el viernes también tendremos una pequeña ración.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Llama a una ambulancia que me esta dando un jamacuco!



¿Te arreglas con esta?


----------



## Catacrack (19 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cierro el corto del ibex y la mitad de la posicion de ING,me han follado vivo,hijos de putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



No sabes aguantar la presion, con la situacion actual y los bandazos que estamos dando no hay posicion mala sino poca paciencia. 

Estoy seguro que contigo fuera de mercado nos recuperamos pronto. Si te sirve de consuelo yo hoy estoy palmando 4-5k € y estoy partiendome la caja yo solo delante del ordenador.




















Rio por no llorar. Y tengo ganas de pegar a tonuel.


----------



## pyn (19 Ene 2010)

Buen gusto por las matures del porno pecata. Lisa ann para ser exactos, muy conocida en brazzers xDDD.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2010)

De momento los peponianos mandan


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Buen gusto por las matures del porno pecata. Lisa ann para ser exactos, muy conocida en brazzers xDDD.



¡Ha sido google! He puesto enfermera y ha salido ella.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> No sabes aguantar la presion, con la situacion actual y los bandazos que estamos dando no hay posicion mala sino poca paciencia.
> 
> Estoy seguro que contigo fuera de mercado nos recuperamos pronto. Si te sirve de consuelo yo hoy estoy palmando 4-5k € y estoy partiendome la caja yo solo delante del ordenador.
> 
> ...




Yo es que paso de palmar,me pongo stop mental,los rotos esos de +3k pasaron a la historia.
Me parece que el guano ya se ha visto,nos vamos arriba.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ene 2010)

Claro, por eso se me capa desde el trabajo... XD

No he podido leer la respuesta al método luca...

Wata HYTM sube con la noticia de la fecha para el Q4 tiene que haber un whisper por ahí...


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2010)

Wata... sigue comprando que voy al cole... Harvey me ha hecho la transferencia para que sigamos PUMPEANDO... XDDDDDD

pd: El índice HEALTHCARE está calentito, calentito.....


----------



## Claca (19 Ene 2010)

Yo hoy he cerrado dos cortos con beneficios, hay que saber poner stops, joder. No es cuestión de abrir una posición por que sí. En 11.875 contado era preciso cerrar cortos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Ene 2010)

Palmando 80 puntos cortos por 4 minis = 320

Cubiertos por: Largos gordos cerrados: 11934 - 11950; 11936-11956

Vendidos la mitad de los cortos SAN palmando 11.60 - 11.70

Palmando cortos OHL 18.58

I love this game!


----------



## pyn (19 Ene 2010)

Claca encima no me abronques. Que me recuerdas a cuando era pequeño y me pegaba una hostia en bici y me rompía 2 dientes, que al llegar a casa tenía a mi padre dicíendome lo cenutrio que era.


Cuando llegue a casa te doy el thx.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ene 2010)

Yo creo que Catacrack ha dejado de respirar...


----------



## Burney (19 Ene 2010)

ienso:

joder, me voy un momento a morder algo y me la liais parda :56:

sigo con el corto en TEF palmando 20 ctms ya, pero mientras no pase el 18,70 aguantaré porque antes, si cumple el PS (en el objetivo de la subida sí lo ha cumplido, lastima no haberlo visto antes), debería recortar hasta el 18,53


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ene 2010)

¿Como puede pasar los 12000 con esa alegría? Cuando voy larga nunca pasa eso...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Como puede pasar los 12000 con esa alegría? Cuando voy larga nunca pasa eso...



Hombre, yo creo que es por todos los cortos que se están cerrando...


----------



## fmc (19 Ene 2010)

joder, el viernes cerré los cortos antes de la caída fuerte y hoy he vendido dos minis en 11930... tengo que precipitarme menos, que me dejo la mitad de las ganancias por el camino :ouch:


----------



## Catacrack (19 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo creo que Catacrack ha dejado de respirar...



Ya no siento el dolor y el agujero cada vez se hace mas grande. Yo creo que dilato mas que una parturienta.


----------



## Hagen (19 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Ya no siento el dolor y el agujero cada vez se hace mas grande. Yo creo que dilato mas que una parturienta.



Otro que se suma a la ONG de los cortistas........

Me han zumbadoooo :´(


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ene 2010)

He revisado la cuenta por si he comprado por error los minis en vez de venderlos... pero no.


----------



## Claca (19 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Claca encima no me abronques. Que me recuerdas a cuando era pequeño y me pegaba una hostia en bici y me rompía 2 dientes, que al llegar a casa tenía a mi padre dicíendome lo cenutrio que era.
> 
> 
> Cuando llegue a casa te doy el thx.



Yo llevo un año operando más o menos, y al principio me tiraba a lo loco, sin las cosas claras, guiándome por tendencia y intuición e ignorando el aspecto técnico de la bolsa. La de barbaridades que hice, madre mía, y la suerte que tuve al no salir desplumado. 

Hoy llevaba cortos teniendo en mente el expansivo que señalé hace unos días, cuya proyección al romper los 900 nos dejaba como objetivo los 700. Aún así, igualmente he reconocido que por la zona pasaban soportes importantes y que la cosa estaría complicada, de modo que un giro al alza también era probable, por lo que he cerrado media posición por la mañana, la otra media, con stop de beneficios. ¿Cuándo dejaba de tener sentido esta operativa? En el momento en que el precio no respetara la línea inferior del expansivo, la misma que al ceder activó este escenario: 11.875 aprox. *Punto de entrada claro, punto de salida claro = pocos problemas.*

Soy un novato en esto, pero os soprendería lo mucho que ha madurado mi operativa -¡y los resultados!- siguiendo esta sencilla regla. Lo digo con la máxima humildad posible, aquí estamos aprendiendo casi todos, yo el primero.


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2010)

Pues yo sigo corto pero sin sufrir demasiado, las ING las llevaba en verde y han pasado al rojo pálido pero no me importa, se que aun tienen que bajar más, no me voy a desmontar por una subidita de nada.

Las BME me ganan más incluso que antes de que subiera el Ibex, ya les gano una pastaza, pero se que aun les queda caida, como poco hasta final de febrero aunque tengo intención de soltar esta semana.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo sigo corto pero sin sufrir demasiado, las ING las llevaba en verde y han pasado al rojo pálido pero no me importa, se que aun tienen que bajar más, no me voy a desmontar por una subidita de nada.
> 
> Las BME me ganan más incluso que antes de que subiera el Ibex, ya les gano una pastaza, pero se que aun les queda caida, como poco hasta final de febrero aunque tengo intención de soltar esta semana.



¿Sigues viendo guano para mañana? Yo es que veo al IBEX subiendo con tanta rotundidad que me veo en los 16.000


----------



## Hagen (19 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo sigo corto pero sin sufrir demasiado, las ING las llevaba en verde y han pasado al rojo pálido pero no me importa, se que aun tienen que bajar más, no me voy a desmontar por una subidita de nada.
> 
> Las BME me ganan más incluso que antes de que subiera el Ibex, ya les gano una pastaza, pero se que aun les queda caida, como poco hasta final de febrero aunque tengo intención de soltar esta semana.



Ole tus huevos en ING.....

Creo que el principal problema es que cuando entramos en un valor no estamos convencidos al 100% no com tu


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Sigues viendo guano para mañana? Yo es que veo al IBEX subiendo con tanta rotundidad que me veo en los 16.000



Si, además piensa un poco, no hay mejor momento para que nos caigamos que tras una subida como esta donde no se ve el fin, todo el gacelerío está soñando ahora mismo con paraisos peonianos.

No habrá mejor momento, si alguien no se fia mejor que espere hasta que empiece la fiesta, no es obligatorio adivinar nada, de hecho no es recomendable adivinar, yo no lo hago tampoco.


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo es que veo al IBEX subiendo con tanta rotundidad que me veo en los 16.000




yo también lo veo... es el momento de ponerse largo con todo el equipo...








Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> yo también lo veo... es el momento de ponerse largo con todo el equipo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



16.000 no pero 12.600-13.000 más probable que se dé...


----------



## Burney (19 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, además piensa un poco, no hay mejor momento para que nos caigamos mejor que tras una subida como esta donde no se ve el fin, todo el gacelerío está soñando ahora mismo con paraisos peonianos.
> 
> No habrá mejor momento, si alguien no se fia mejor que espere hasta que empiece la fiesta, no es obligatorio adivinar nada, de hecho no es recomendable adivinar, yo no lo hago tampoco.



estoy contigo, no me fio de esta subida, por eso aún no he cerrado el futuro de TEF

además, veo que un tramo bajista similar al anterior 12250-11780 nos llevaría a la zona del 115xx que estuve viendo el otro dia... ienso:

la putada que tengo es que mañana por la mañana no podré seguir el mercado, así que tendré que cerrar el futuro antes del cierre (no quiero dejarlo abierto no sea que esto sea algo más que un rebote y...).


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> estoy contigo, no me fio de esta subida, por eso aún no he cerrado el futuro de TEF
> 
> además, veo que un tramo bajista similar al anterior 12250-11780 nos llevaría a la zona del 115xx que estuve viendo el otro dia... ienso:
> 
> la putada que tengo es que mañana por la mañana no podré seguir el mercado, así que tendré que cerrar el futuro antes del cierre.



Buy an iphone!


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> estoy contigo, no me fio de esta subida, por eso aún no he cerrado el futuro de TEF
> 
> además, veo que un tramo bajista similar al anterior 12250-11780 nos llevaría a la zona del 115xx que estuve viendo el otro dia... ienso:
> 
> la putada que tengo es que mañana por la mañana no podré seguir el mercado, así que tendré que cerrar el futuro antes del cierre (no quiero dejarlo abierto no sea que esto sea algo más que un rebote y...).



Yo tampoco puedo seguir el mercado por la mañana, así que dejo unas órdenes puestas y que sea lo que tenga que ser... casi acierto más cuando no miro, que cuando miro.


----------



## Burney (19 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Buy an iphone!



a cuanto sale un iphone más el internet al mes?



pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo tampoco puedo seguir el mercado por la mañana, así que dejo unas órdenes puestas y que sea lo que tenga que ser... casi acierto más cuando no miro, que cuando miro.



con los contados es lo que hago siempre porque aunque apenas puedo seguir el mercado en cualquier momento me conecto y lo sigo, pero mañana ni eso

pero con los futuros no me gusta


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> a cuanto sale un iphone más el internet al mes?



Lo más baratito que vi fueron 24 euros/mes y 200 euros por el aparato de 16 Gb., como para mi el movil es una especie de dispositivo-de-mano-para-todo más que un teléfono propiamente dicho (casi nunca lo uso para hablar) elegí esa tarifa.

Aunque al final me quedé el de 32Gb. y me costó 300 euros.


----------



## Burney (19 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> 16.000 no pero 12.600-13.000 más probable que se dé...



Luca, sigues en DPTR?

yo al final no entraré en 1.22. La directriz desde mínimos está en 1,25-1,26 y como no creo que esta subida sea buena... (aún creo que veremos el 2210 del Composite y el 1120 del SP)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> Luca, sigues en DPTR?
> 
> yo al final no entraré en 1.22. La directriz desde mínimos está en 1,25-1,26 y como no creo que esta subida sea buena... (aún creo que veremos el 2210 del Composite y el 1120 del SP)



Sí, sigo dentro, aguantando el chaparrón, tengo bastante colchón para aguantar la posición.

Luego me llamabais llorón y porque sube el chulibex un 1% aquí despotricáis....


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> a cuanto sale un iphone más el internet al mes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sale más rentable la tarifa que yo tengo, 15€/mes, lo que pasa es que el aparatito inicialmente vale más, aunque si tienes muchos puntos que cambiar ya sabes... vale cada vez menos... 


Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí, sigo dentro, aguantando el chaparrón, tengo bastante colchón para aguantar la posición.
> 
> Luego me llamabais llorón y porque sube el chulibex un 1% aquí despotricáis....



Perdon, 1,35% el futuro exactamente.
Y desde ayer, que desde el mínimo de hoy es mucho más...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Perdon, 1,35% el futuro exactamente.
> Y desde ayer, que desde el mínimo de hoy es mucho más...



No me lo recuerdes que me pongo malo....


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No me lo recuerdes que me pongo malo....



Venga crack... no te desanimes... ya vendrán tiempos mejores...








Saludos


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Sale más rentable la tarifa que yo tengo, 15€/mes, lo que pasa es que el aparatito inicialmente vale más, aunque si tienes muchos puntos que cambiar ya sabes... vale cada vez menos...



bueno, lo cierto es que yo me pasé desde un contrato de Yoigo y por eso lo tuve así.


----------



## Burney (19 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí, sigo dentro, aguantando el chaparrón, tengo bastante colchón para aguantar la posición.
> 
> Luego me llamabais llorón y porque sube el chulibex un 1% aquí despotricáis....



es que no somos tan machos como tú 

el MACD diario de DPTR habrá dado hoy señal de venta...

yo ya me voy a esperar a ver si llega al 1.0x.

Suerte y paciencia


PD: Gente, os recuerdo que esta noche da resultados IBM, así que cuidado con la apertura de mañana.


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2010)

Ay ay ... ya han estado barriendo en mi ausencia... me han entrado todas las pendientes a 2.36USD...


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Ene 2010)

Nada, no aflojan ni al final de la sesión, lo van a dejar en +1,3% :_(


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ene 2010)

Corto en San 11.79 con 2 cojones


----------



## Burney (19 Ene 2010)

bueno, ya he cerrado el futuro de TEF...

a los que nos ha pillado el toro con los pantalones bajados nos merecemos una hondonada de hostias 

con esa directriz alcista ahí... era normal el rebote :ouch:

y mira que el viernes lo ví... y aún así estando corto :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:









PD: Este es con el cierre de ayer. En principio el 61,8% de retroceso fibonacci de toda la caida anterior es lo que ha parado el rebote. Creo que no lo va a pasar.


----------



## chameleon (19 Ene 2010)

ING volverá a tocar 7,30 muy pronto y yo cerraría cortos. 7,22 de hoy me parece suficiente

a mi el triángulo expansivo ese que habéis posteado me gusta. creo que es lo que va a hacer el mercado a medio plazo. bandazos cada vez más amplios hasta que rompa por arriba o abajo y defina la nueva tendencia


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> ING volverá a tocar 7,30 muy pronto y yo cerraría cortos. 7,22 de hoy me parece suficiente
> 
> a mi el triángulo ese que habéis posteado me gusta. creo que es lo que va a hacer el mercado a medio plazo. bandazos cada vez más amplios hasta que rompa por arriba o abajo y defina la nueva tendencia



Yo acabo de cerrar la media posicion que me quedaba en 7.43 mañana en la apertura se lo vuelvo a poner si sube.

Almenos les gane unos centimillos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Ene 2010)

Atención a esta...

Cardiac Science Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## Claca (19 Ene 2010)

Por encima de los 12.000 debemos estar atentos a esto, que nos frenó en máximos:


----------



## sapito (19 Ene 2010)

Jooooder que subidón de última hora....
Yo dejé una orden puesta para cerrar mis cortos en BBVA si llegaba a 12,60, ha llegado hasta 12,62 y luego ha pegado el mega bote!! Ha tocado 13!!! 
Mierdaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ene 2010)

sapito dijo:


> Jooooder que subidón de última hora....
> Yo dejé una orden puesta para cerrar mis cortos en BBVA si llegaba a 12,60, ha llegado hasta 12,62 y luego ha pegado el mega bote!! Ha tocado 13!!!
> Mierdaaaaaaaaaa...



Bienvenido al club de los porculeados.

A pesar de mis múltiples cagadas de hoy, iba corta en Telahinco desde ayer (entré en 10,46), pero menos mal que cerré en 10,35 y pude salir con mínimas plusvalías que si no ahora estaría mordiendo el polvo aún más.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Ene 2010)

4 minis cortos todavía abiertos, precio medio 11.865.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> 4 minis cortos todavía abiertos, precio medio 11.865.



6 minis cortos abiertos, media de 11885.
Aplicado el método Luca...


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> 6 minis cortos abiertos, media de 11885.
> Aplicado el método Luca...



OMG!!! Ya sabes lo que dicen, mal de muchos............... epidemia! 

Yo también utilizo el método Luca, pero creo que será la última vez :ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> OMG!!! Ya sabes lo que dicen, mal de muchos............... epidemia!
> 
> Yo también utilizo el método Luca, pero creo que será la última vez :ouch:



Yo voy a intentar, dentro de lo posible, aguantar la posición.

El viernes malvendí un largo del Eurostoxx en 2950 perdiendo pasta... luego me puse corta en 2950 y lo cerré en 2933 ganando algo pero ni con mucho recuperé lo que había perdido... y mira, hoy ha tocado 2997. 

El viernes parecía que nos hundiamos en el guano, y hoy subiendo como un Sputnik...


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo voy a intentar, dentro de lo posible, aguantar la posición.
> 
> El viernes malvendí un largo del Eurostoxx en 2950 perdiendo pasta... luego me puse corta en 2950 y lo cerré en 2933 ganando algo pero ni con mucho recuperé lo que había perdido... y mira, hoy ha tocado 2997.
> 
> El viernes parecía que nos hundiamos en el guano, y hoy subiendo como un Sputnik...



Yo me he cubierto con un largo de los gordos, le saqué 300 euros en 2 min, pero no me creía que subiese tanto, lo cerré, me puse corto con otro gordo y ahí palmé los 300 euros :56:

A ver que previsión dan para mañana, pero con la cantidad de minis cortos que llevo, si abre para arriba es cuestión de hacer lo mismo y esta vez mantener. What's your opinion?


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo me he cubierto con un largo de los gordos, le saqué 300 euros en 2 min, pero no me creía que subiese tanto, lo cerré, me puse corto con otro gordo y ahí palmé los 300 euros :56:
> 
> A ver que previsión dan para mañana, pero con la cantidad de minis cortos que llevo, si abre para arriba es cuestión de hacer lo mismo y esta vez mantener. What's your opinion?



Mmmhhh, habrá que ver como cierran los EEUU, de momento están en máximos.


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2010)

En estos momentos los cortos son lo menos beneficioso a corto plazo, una vez tengas plusv.. cierra la posición... no esperes a que continue cayendo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ene 2010)

Mañana vamos a abrir con gap al alza como esto siga asi....veo el panorama muuuy negrooooo ::::::


----------



## chameleon (19 Ene 2010)

que va
mira que tranquilo está todo
hoy a última hora toma de beneficios pequeña, y mañana abrimos planos

hay gente que se ha sacado mucho dinero hoy. cuantos puntos han sido en el ibex min/max? y en el esepé igual, más de 100 puntos, no?

tiene que haber recogida de beneficios


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> En estos momentos los cortos son lo menos beneficioso a corto plazo, una vez tengas plusv.. cierra la posición... no esperes a que continue cayendo.



DP! ¡Quéjate!, Que no hay manera de que suba... pfff. Miedito me da mañana...


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2010)

Al cierre debe de haber un rally pequeñito... he visto ordenes grandes de compras en 2.36USD ... algunas han desaparecido... quizás nos toca visitar los 2.32USD hoy.... llevan secuestrado el rango desde la semana pasada... 6enero, aprox.


----------



## Hagen (19 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Al cierre debe de haber un rally pequeñito... he visto ordenes grandes de compras en 2.36USD ... algunas han desaparecido... quizás nos toca visitar los 2.32USD hoy.... llevan secuestrado el rango desde la semana pasada... 6enero, aprox.



Se confirma el indicador de sentimiento del día, si el SP sube, Aria Baja.

Me voy a dejar de leer libros de trading y ver solo el Premarket de ARIA


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2010)

Menos de 100.000accs negociadas desde las 19:53h.... las manos débiles no venden... hay que asutarlas de nuevo.


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> En estos momentos los cortos son lo menos beneficioso a corto plazo, una vez tengas plusv.. cierra la posición... no esperes a que continue cayendo.



Pues yo opino lo contrario por una razón muy sencilla: estamos cerca de máximos pero no los pasamos, nos acercamos y luego fuera, de ahí que la sesión europea haya ido como iba hasta que han abierto los gringos.

Llevamos con la de hoy siete sesiones rondando máximos y no conseguimos ni acercarnos, además para los gringos ayer fue fiesta, tenían que hacer su rebote desde la caida del viernes pasado.

De todas formas me ha sorprendido un poco la subida de hoy con tanta fuerza, esperaba algo más lateral, creo que el cierre va a depender de lo que se espere de los resultados de IBM, pero hoy sube casi un 1% y eso me da mal augurio, parece que podría ocurrir lo mismo que con Intel la semana pasada.


----------



## Hagen (19 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo opino lo contrario por una razón muy sencilla: estamos cerca de máximos pero no los pasamos, nos acercamos y luego fuera, de ahí que la sesión europea haya ido como iba hasta que han abierto los gringos.
> 
> Llevamos con la de hoy siete sesiones rondando máximos y no conseguimos ni acercarnos, además para los gringos ayer fue fiesta, tenían que hacer su rebote desde la caida del viernes pasado.
> 
> De todas formas me ha sorprendido un poco la subida de hoy con tanta fuerza, esperaba algo más lateral, creo que el cierre va a depender de lo que se espere de los resultados de IBM, pero hoy sube casi un 1% y eso me da mal augurio, parece que podría ocurrir lo mismo que con Intel la semana pasada.




Hemos cerrado cortos muchos de por aqui, asi que por sentimiento contrario deberiamos caer


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Ene 2010)

Buenas foro... 

Se puede saber para qué cuelgo gráficos...? :ouch:

Vaya risa (lo siento o), al llegar y leer todos los posts del hilo... )

Saludos...

PD: Pecata, le metiste cortos al €/$? Acabo de llegar a casa y no he podido, lástima, al final bajó justo hasta la MM200 que te dije... 1,427 más o menos...


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2010)

Otros aprovechan para salir por p....


SANTIAGO Las acciones de Axxion SA (AXXION.SN), la empresa holding del presidente electo de Chile Sebastián Piñera, subían más de un 20% el martes en la Bolsa de Comercio de Santiago, lo que causó la suspensión automática de las negociaciones. 

El lunes, Axxion cerró con un alza del 8,5% debido a que los inversionistas compraron la acción después que Piñera fuera elegido el domingo el próximo presidente de Chile. 

La compañía holding, que cotiza en el índice general, registró un alza del 21,4% a 17,00 pesos (US$0,03). 

A través de Axxion, Piñera mantiene una participación del 19% en la aerolínea LAN Airlines SA (LFL, LAN.SN). Piñera cuenta con una participación adicional en LAN por medio de otra compañía holding, Inversiones Santa Cecilia SA, la que no cotiza en bolsa. 

A través de ambos holdings, Piñera tiene una participación de control del 26,3% en LAN, que caía un 0,7% a 8.380,00 pesos. 

Un operador dijo que los inversionistas están comprando acciones de Axxion anticipándose a la venta de Piñera de su participación en LAN con la esperanza de obtener un buen dividendo. 

Antes de la elección, Piñera señaló en reiteradas ocasiones que venderá su participación en LAN para evitar un conflicto de interés antes de asumir el mando del país. 

Por su parte, el índice Ipsa de acciones líderes de Chile subía un 0,1% a 3805,68 alrededor de una hora antes del cierre.


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas foro...
> 
> Se puede saber para qué cuelgo gráficos...? :ouch:
> 
> ...



Mañana veremos quien tiene razón, lo de hoy estaba más o menos previsto. 

He de decir que a pesar de que todos mis cálculos prevén g**n* mortífero para mañana aun estoy algo inquieto con los gráficos que colgaste y me asalta la duda pero confío también en que estamos en época de resultados y las cosas pueden torcerse más de lo previsible.

De todas formas yo voy corto en acciones y voy manteniendo, a una de ellas ya le saco bastante y a la otra espero sacarle un buen pico también pero mañana tal vez ajuste un poco más los stops por si acaso.

También me ha dado la impresión de que por fibo el dia de mañana y pasado podrían ser levemente bajistas (en el Stoxx y S&P) y que el viernes empecemos a subir, que es algo que a mi me cuadra.

En fin, el tiempo dirá.


----------



## Hagen (19 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas foro...
> 
> Se puede saber para qué cuelgo gráficos...? :ouch:
> 
> ...



Lo que no me cuadra es la subida del dolar, con las subida de las bolsas.

Veremos el volumen de SP por si es un fake inocho:


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2010)

El lastre de GRECIA... está actuando de momento.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas foro...
> 
> Se puede saber para qué cuelgo gráficos...? :ouch:
> 
> ...



Si, para eurodolares estaba yo, bastante tenía con todos mis frentes abiertos con los malditos cortos...

Otro día será, cuando los idus me sean más favorables.
::

Por cierto el futuro del Eurostoxx se va a salir del gráfico...


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2010)

Wata!!!! rally .........


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wata!!!! rally .........



¿rally...? pfff... ¿dónde? )


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si, para eurodolares estaba yo, bastante tenía con todos mis frentes abiertos con los malditos cortos...
> 
> Otro día será, cuando los idus me sean más favorables.
> ::
> ...



El esepe por encima de 1150...

Vayan pasando de uno en uno,para que mañana entre suave...







:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> De todas formas yo voy corto en acciones y voy manteniendo, a una de ellas ya le saco bastante y a la otra espero sacarle un buen pico también pero mañana tal vez ajuste un poco más los stops por si acaso.



La verdad es que vaya ojo tienes, con lo que ha subido todo y BME ha cerrado en rojo. Esperemos el mismo comportamiento en ING :baba:


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2010)

+130.000ACCS colocadas en 8 minutos.... mañana promete.


----------



## donpepito (19 Ene 2010)

Agen crxx dptr


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Ene 2010)

IBM bate previsiones: ganó un 8,7% más en el último trimestre, hasta 4.800 millones - 19/01/10 - 1845719 - elEconomista.es

ibm cae en el after 1,75% me lo expliquen????


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> IBM bate previsiones: ganó un 8,7% más en el último trimestre, hasta 4.800 millones - 19/01/10 - 1845719 - elEconomista.es
> 
> ibm cae en el after 1,75% me lo expliquen????



Evidentemente ya estaba descontado, igual que la subida de hoy de las bolsas, esto confirmaría mi previsión de que mañana tendremos guano igualque ocurrió con Intel, pero ya veremos que ocurre.

Al menos el sentimiento contrario también lo confirma.


----------



## carvil (20 Ene 2010)

Buenas noches 


Yo esperaba un posible rebote hasta la zona 1041, pero hacer casi máximos me parece exagerado, más con el US$ en zona de resistencia. Puede ser un trampa alcista, mañana la respuesta.


Salu2


----------



## chameleon (20 Ene 2010)

los índices buscarán un apoyo un poco más abajo, para empezar a dibujar un canal alcista. a partir de ahí deberíamos ir subiendo de nuevo hasta máximos


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2010)

A los buenos días!

Ayer revisé dos veces mis análisis y poco ha cambiado desde el sábado pasado, hoy tenemos que caernos con todo el equipo, no veo ninguna brecha que me haga pensar lo contrario. Como novedad, la vela de ayer hizo que se perforara la directriz alcista que viene desde marzo en gráfico semanal, tanto en Stoxx como en S&P, aunque se cerró por encima, pero mucho ojo a esto.


----------



## Catacrack (20 Ene 2010)

Mulder de lateral bajista a caernos con todo el equipo lo menos hay una diferencia del 2%
¿En que quedamos? Guarreamos o les metemos los 6000 kg de mierda del elefante de tonuel


----------



## carvil (20 Ene 2010)

Buenos dias 


Esto ya me cuadra más ienso:


Tal y como rebotó ayer puede ser que 1.126 en el E-Mini, sea la key de Enero.

En general para no perder la perspectiva desde el dia 11 estamos en un lateral.

Desde mi punto de vista hasta la semana que viene no se alcanzarán objetivos.

Soporte actual en el E-Mini 1136 resistencia 1146-7

Soporte en US$ 77.96 resistencia 78.75

Salu2


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Mulder de lateral bajista a caernos con todo el equipo lo menos hay una diferencia del 2%
> ¿En que quedamos? Guarreamos o les metemos los 6000 kg de mierda del elefante de tonuel



Acaba de empezar la sesión, ya veremos que ocurre.


----------



## Hagen (20 Ene 2010)

De momento a cerrar el GAP, DAX Stoxx y el IBEX

A mi me sigue oliendo a caida, dolar/euro cayendo, petroleo cayendo!!!


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2010)

Buenos días....

No viene nada mal la caída del EUR... los 1.41USD como objetivo, para hoy.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Ene 2010)

Buenos días.

No baja, no sé si tirarme al tren o a la maquinista 

Cerrar los cortos asumiendo las pérdidas o abrir cortos aquí arriba ienso:


----------



## Catacrack (20 Ene 2010)

Aprovecho para poneros al dia sobre R4/Irtendin. No se cuanto capital moveis vosotros para que os den detalles pero de mi pasan olimpicamente.

El resumen es breve, en interdin dicen que en 48h se ponen en contacto contigo y hoy hace 1 semana que pedi darme de alta y no me han llamado. En R4 tomaron nota de mi peticion de hablar las tarifas de futuros y aun estoy esperando que me llame el resposable de la oficina de Barcelona el cual ya no me va a llamar. Y en casa de mis padres no encuentre ninguna postal de navidad. Estos no se han enterado de que soy el proximo Warren Buffet.

Voy a volver a dejar mis datos en la web de interdin mientras sigo esperando que pase el elefante de tonuel.

Buenos dias a tod@s.

EDITO; En menos de 20m ya se han puesto en contacto conmigo los de interdin.


----------



## Claca (20 Ene 2010)

Buenos días!

Después de lo de ayer, dejo alguna idea para colocar stop intradía en posiciones bajistas: 12.060. Entrar corto sobre los 12.020 y ese stop podría ser una buena opción con un riesgo muy asumible.


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2010)

Amancio Ortega, el hombre más rico de España, recoloca sus acciones en Inditex - Cotizalia.com


----------



## fmc (20 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Aprovecho para poneros al dia sobre R4/Irtendin. No se cuanto capital moveis vosotros para que os den detalles pero de mi pasan olimpicamente.
> 
> El resumen es breve, en interdin dicen que en 48h se ponen en contacto contigo y hoy hace 1 semana que pedi darme de alta y no me han llamado. En R4 tomaron nota de mi peticion de hablar las tarifas de futuros y aun estoy esperando que me llame el resposable de la oficina de Barcelona el cual ya no me va a llamar. Y en casa de mis padres no encuentre ninguna postal de navidad. Estos no se han enterado de que soy el proximo Warren Buffet.
> 
> ...



Pásate por la oficina de R4 y le das una colleja a algún comercial... por lo menos te tendrán que atender


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2010)

Catacrack, llama a la central de RT4... verás como te llaman al momento desde la delegación provincial.


----------



## chameleon (20 Ene 2010)

pongo orden de compra, ING 7,315

quería haber entrado antes, puse 3,7311 pero no me las quisieron vender...


----------



## Catacrack (20 Ene 2010)

Llevaba escrito un tocho y calopez se rio en mi cara.

DP es lo que hice la semana pasada y me desviaron a la sucursal de Barcelona, tomaron nota pero no han querido devolverme la llamada.

Parece que a la 3ª va la vencida y rompemos el soporte de los 1960. Estoy mitigando las perdidas de ayer pero necesito ver el ibex en los 11600.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Ene 2010)

Cuidado que ZP la está liando en la eurocámara (como no) podemos tener meneos en el chulibex


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ene 2010)

Cierro los cortos del SAN en 11.68,gano 11 centimacos que cubren casi las perdidas de ayer.

Joder con las T5 me estan enculando de nuevo....

No quiero ni pensar cuando esto se caiga la cantidad de pillados que va a dejar esto,todo el mundo compra y no vende por que siempre vuelve a subir....la van a liar parda.

LCASC estamos en el inicio de la quinta subonda no???


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Amancio Ortega, el hombre más rico de España, recoloca sus acciones en Inditex - Cotizalia.com



Inditex con esta gane a largo y perdi a corto... no hace mucho tradee Inditex comprando justo a la mitad de lo que cotizan hoy... muy buena empresa por fundamentales,si esto baja es la primera en la lista de acc Españolas para buy and hold.


----------



## pyn (20 Ene 2010)

Ojo al ibex que esta en una zona fangosa, los 11920 es como un abismo...


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2010)

TL5 ... se van a sacar 1,00€ limpio desde la caída del jueves...


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Ojo al ibex que esta en una zona fangosa, los 11920 es como un abismo...



Al Stoxx lo están sosteniendo artificialmente en 2965 (mínimo del dia), en cuanto se acerca ahí empiezan a aparecer montones de órdenes como setas después de lluvia copiosa.


----------



## chameleon (20 Ene 2010)

cuando los usanos hagan un guiño positivo, subimos como la espuma


----------



## Catacrack (20 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> cuando los usanos hagan un guiño positivo, subimos como la espuma



Pues como les de por corregir el subidon de ayer nos mandan a los infiernos. Y solo faltan un par de resultados negativos y estamos comiendo mierda hasta que el SAN baje de 11€


----------



## sapito (20 Ene 2010)

Alomejorestoy dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> Ya veo que controlais el tema bastante y por eso lanzo esta cuestión.
> 
> ...



De las divisas no te digo nada porque no invierto...
De acciones, los CFD son útiles para ponerte corto o para apalancarte.
Deja lo de apalancarte para cuando seas un experto...para ir largo yo creo que es mejor que uses acciones.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Ene 2010)

Su SPAM gracias XD!


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Su SPAM gracias XD!



Aprovecha, ahora hay botón de 'No Gracias'


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2010)

Vaya bajadita... bien vista Mulder! 

Esta mañana después del bajón y posterior subida, tenía que irme y no me fiaba nada, he puesto un stop en 11980... (suerte de él)

Ahora a esperar el chaparrón y mirar un buen punto para hacer un intradía...

Saludos!


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vaya bajadita... bien vista Mulder!
> 
> Esta mañana después del bajón y posterior subida, tenía que irme y no me fiaba nada, he puesto un stop en 11980... (suerte de él)
> 
> ...



El dia de hoy ya lo tenía marcado en el calendario desde hace unas semanas, hoy tenía que ser un dia importante, solo faltaba saber el porqué, de todas formas creo que aun queda mucha sesión por ver.


----------



## Catacrack (20 Ene 2010)

Ayer aguante el dolor y hace 10m tenia todo por debajo del precio de compra, puse stops protege capital y enseguida me lo han saltado.

Apenas he perdido algunos €uros en comisiones para mis amigos de R4 mientras yo he recuperado 6k € que tenia ayer en perdidas.

Es una pena que sea tan cafre operando, aun tengo mucho que aprender.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El dia de hoy ya lo tenía marcado en el calendario desde hace unas semanas, hoy tenía que ser un dia importante, solo faltaba saber el porqué, de todas formas creo que aun queda mucha sesión por ver.



El bajón ha venido de parte de los resultados de BoA, -0,6$/acción. El € y el Ibex35 se están llevando la palma...

Saludos...

PD: Felicidades a los que váis cortos!


----------



## Hagen (20 Ene 2010)

que bien se ven los Osos desde la barrera....

si caen los greengos nos dejaremos un gap en el SP.

Asi que esto solo es para consolidar niveles.


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2010)

Hanmi Financial Corp - Google Finance


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> TL5 ... se van a sacar 1,00€ limpio desde la caída del jueves...



Di que si,dando animos :: 
Metele unos cortos tu que puedes.
Como suba mas me voy esta tarde al paseo de la habana a que me activen la cuenta y le voy a meter un cargamento que no los voy a soltar hasta el verano.


----------



## carvil (20 Ene 2010)

Buenos mediodias 


El Euro ha perdido el soporte 1.4156 8:



Salu2


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El dia de hoy ya lo tenía marcado en el calendario desde hace unas semanas, hoy tenía que ser un dia importante, solo faltaba saber el porqué, de todas formas creo que aun queda mucha sesión por ver.



La verdad que Mulder desde que predijo el rally de navidad las esta clavando....tanto en las subidas como en las bajadas...y acerto tambien con los cortos de BME y ING.
Mira a ver otra operativa de una accion para cortos/largos si esta en el stoxx puedo meter pasta fuerte... si es chicharrillo del ibex lo tendria que ver,mira a ver y lanza una operativa para uso y disfrute de los forereos del hilo :Baile:


----------



## pyn (20 Ene 2010)

¿Creeis que los americanos nos llevaran mas abajo?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Creeis que los americanos nos llevaran mas abajo?



Por la ostia que se esta dando el Euro con el dolar solo queda bajar o bajar.


----------



## pyn (20 Ene 2010)

De todas formas, lo de ayer no lo entiendo, ese rally final me dejó 1 poco trastocado, no entraba en mis planes.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos mediodias
> 
> El Euro ha perdido el soporte 1.4156 8:
> 
> Salu2



Lo que ha perdido (y esto es serio) es la MM200. Ahora estoy mirando el fibo38,2% 1,4115, sería buen punto para rebotar e intentar recuperar la MM...

Saludos...


----------



## Sylar (20 Ene 2010)

¿Alguien sabe porque el CDS de Santander y Abbey se va un 15% para arriba? ¿Le ha pasado algo al botas?

CMA | Market Data


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ene 2010)

¿Veremos los 12 euros en el san en breve?

yo pienso que sí


----------



## carloszorro (20 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo que ha perdido (y esto es serio) es la MM200. Ahora estoy mirando el fibo38,2% 1,4115, sería buen punto para rebotar e intentar recuperar la MM...
> 
> Saludos...



Yo le veo proyección hasta 1,38 
anterior resistencia 
Me inquieta un poco la pérdida de la media móvil de 200S, pero no creo que llegue la sangre al río...

Saludos a Mulder y a LCASC, las estais clavando :Aplauso:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ene 2010)

Sylar dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe porque el CDS de Santander y Abbey se va un 15% para arriba? ¿Le ha pasado algo al botas?
> 
> CMA | Market Data



Creo que anda comprando banquitos pequeños por el mundo...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Veremos los 12 euros en el san en breve?
> 
> yo pienso que sí



Mientras no sean los 13...:XX::XX::XX::XX:

PD: Abro minis largos en 11820


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Ene 2010)

Te sigo, Minis posicionados en 11810, a ver si entran.


----------



## Hagen (20 Ene 2010)

Enhorabuena Mulder, 

In Mulder We trust


----------



## carvil (20 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo que ha perdido (y esto es serio) es la MM200. Ahora estoy mirando el fibo38,2% 1,4115, sería buen punto para rebotar e intentar recuperar la MM...
> 
> Saludos...




Sin mirarlo con mucho detenimiento si perfora el 1.4124 con claridad, lo veo más cercano al 1.40 para iniciar el pullback.

En general veo un US$ fuerte para el medio plazo.

Salu2


----------



## Hagen (20 Ene 2010)

Ojito como se pierdan los 11.845 del IBEX


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ene 2010)

Largo en stoxx 2940


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2010)

Le estan dando por todos lados al Ibex... será desde Europa por Zapatero...? :ouch:


carloszorro dijo:


> Yo le veo proyección hasta 1,38
> anterior resistencia
> Me inquieta un poco la pérdida de la media móvil de 200S, pero no creo que llegue la sangre al río...
> 
> Saludos a Mulder y a LCASC, las estais clavando :Aplauso:



El que la clava es Mulder, yo tiro 4 rayas! :cook:
Yo el final lo veo bastante más abajo...



carvil dijo:


> Sin mirarlo con detenimiento si perfora el 1.4124 con claridad, lo veo más cercano al 1.40 para iniciar el pullback.
> 
> Salu2



La verdad es que está difícil y muy interesante el €/$, hasta la tarde/noche no vuelvo... a ver que pasa...

Saludos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Ene 2010)

Mulder, tus ING siguen dando plusvalías.
¿Tienes pensado algún valor de SP o las liquidarás mañana a última hora?

Si pasas por BCN tienes unas aguas pagadas en la fuente de Canaletes.... generosidad catalana


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

No hay nada como levantarse de la siesta y ver que todo lo planeado se va cumpliendo....

Gracias a todos por los ánimos.

Hoy a los gringos también les toca morder el polvo, yo creo que aun no hemos caido todo lo que deberíamos, de todas formas mañana deberíamos tener otra ración de bajadas, aunque será un buen momento para ir abandonando posiciones cortas.


----------



## carloszorro (20 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Le estan dando por todos lados al Ibex... será desde Europa por Zapatero...? :ouch:
> 
> 
> El que la clava es Mulder, yo tiro 4 rayas! :cook:
> ...



Por debajo de 1,30 me parece demasiado castigo para el Euro, pero... nunca se sabe, a ver donde finaliza esta onda C


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ene 2010)

La menda ya ha salido de los 6 minis, con plusvalías. Menuda potra.
Como dice el tag, in Mulder we trust. Últimamente tengo confianza ciega en Mulder, por eso mantuve los cortos ayer contra viento y marea. Y ha sido acertado.

No voy a tentar a la suerte y me mantengo fuera, liquidez 100% y a la espera...
¿Aguantaré fuera más de 10 minutos?


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mulder, tus ING siguen dando plusvalías.
> ¿Tienes pensado algún valor de SP o las liquidarás mañana a última hora?
> 
> Si pasas por BCN tienes unas aguas pagadas en la fuente de Canaletes.... generosidad catalana



Jejeje, hace años que no me paso por Bcn y mi mujer nunca ha estado allí, algún dia tendré que acercarme.

En las ING me gustaría estar hasta que pierdan los 7 euros, es posible que las aguante, junto a las BME hasta el dia 24-25, según como estén en aquel momento, pero ya veremos a lo mejor veo alguna otra más interesante.

La última semana de enero va a ser algo liada, creo que mantendré.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ene 2010)

Cierro cortos stoxx en 2947 + 7 puntos,quiero entrar largo mas abajo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Ene 2010)

Lo que yo decía, ni un día en pérdidas y no veas cómo os quejábais... XD!

Felicidades a todos, en especial a Mulder.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Jejeje, hace años que no me paso por Bcn y mi mujer nunca ha estado allí, algún dia tendré que acercarme.
> 
> En las ING me gustaría estar hasta que pierdan los 7 euros, es posible que las aguante, junto a las BME hasta el dia 24-25, según como estén en aquel momento, pero ya veremos a lo mejor veo alguna otra más interesante.
> 
> La última semana de enero va a ser algo liada, creo que mantendré.



Avisa si ves algo interesante,estas en racha!!


----------



## Burney (20 Ene 2010)

hola gente

al final el 61,8% de fibonacci frenó la subida como creia (pena de hacer cerrado el corto en TEF en máximos, pero la precaución ante todo teniendo en cuenta que hoy no podia seguir el mercado)

Sigo pensando en que el soporte bueno será la zona del 11500 (directriz de color verde) pero para confirmarlo hay que esperar a la rotura de la directriz alcista que pasa por el 11750-11760


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> La menda ya ha salido de los 6 minis, con plusvalías. Menuda potra.
> Como dice el tag, in Mulder we trust. Últimamente tengo confianza ciega en Mulder, por eso mantuve los cortos ayer contra viento y marea. Y ha sido acertado.
> 
> No voy a tentar a la suerte y me mantengo fuera, liquidez 100% y a la espera...
> ¿Aguantaré fuera más de 10 minutos?



Me he acordado de ti, yo los cerré con pérdidas en 11940-11950. Lo mejor es tomar un posición y olvidarse hasta que lleguen las plusvalías. ienso:


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Avisa si ves algo interesante,estas en racha!!



De aquí a final de mes, pero ya anticipo que va a estar liado, veo muy bajistas a BME, TL5 y a IBLA, por el lado largo veo buenas a MTS, IBR y GRF.


----------



## carvil (20 Ene 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Por debajo de 1,30 me parece demasiado castigo para el Euro, pero... nunca se sabe, a ver donde finaliza esta onda C




Yo lo veo similar  Espera al mes que viene, esto tambien se hace extensivo al oro ::


Salu2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> De aquí a final de mes, pero ya anticipo que va a estar liado, veo muy bajistas a BME, TL5 y a IBLA, por el lado largo veo buenas a MTS, IBR y GRF.



Me las guardo 

Pero TL5 es veneno puro... a ver si nos enteramos del div, si al final no da o da poco, la castaña va a ser de aupa...


----------



## carloszorro (20 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Yo lo veo similar  Espera al mes que viene, esto tambien se hace extensivo al oro ::
> 
> 
> Salu2



La primavera suele muy mala para las commodities, es que últimamente (desde que leo a Mulder) me fijo mucho en estos rollos de estacionalidades...etc

Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Ene 2010)

ARIAD presenta resultados el 2 de Feb, teniendo en cuenta el juicio y el Q3 serán malos, como no venda alguna moto harvey pueden bajar bastante, tened cuidado no aprovechen para el ofrecimiento...


----------



## carvil (20 Ene 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> La primavera suele muy mala para las commodities, es que últimamente (desde que leo a Mulder) me fijo mucho en estos rollos de estacionalidades...etc
> 
> Saludos



Sí ,existe un calendario, los ejpertos se suelen basar en ello para dar sus recomendaciones pero tampoco hay que ceñirse a él, eso te previene de giros bruscos del mercado, muchos no lo hicieron en los indices en 2007-8 y.... :XX:


Salu2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Ene 2010)

Burney eres un crack con DPTR, mira lo que está haciendo hoy...

Analízamela un poco porfa... (hoy he ampliado)


----------



## Burney (20 Ene 2010)

qué alegres han empezado las DPTR

pero sigo sin fiarme de ellas, en principio las voy a intentar seguir esperando hasta los 1,0x



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Burney eres un crack con DPTR, mira lo que está haciendo hoy...
> 
> Analízamela un poco porfa... (hoy he ampliado)



que va, al final quité la compra porque la pérdida de la directriz bajista me asustó, amén del hecho de ver los soportes en los indices bastante lejos

ahora miro el gráfico y lo subo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ene 2010)

Largo again stoxx 2940

PD: El ibex lo veo muy chungoooo


----------



## Sylar (20 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Largo again stoxx 2940



Hoy nos hundimos


----------



## ddddd (20 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes.

¿Momento para entrar en HYTM en 0,50 o créeis que aún tiene movimiento a la baja hasta más allá de 0,48?

Saludos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ene 2010)

Sylar dijo:


> Hoy nos hundimos



Ojala
Cerrado largo stoxx en 2948 otros 8 points!!!


----------



## carloszorro (20 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Sí ,existe un calendario, los ejpertos se suelen basar en ello para dar sus recomendaciones pero tampoco hay que ceñirse a él, eso te previene de giros bruscos del mercado, muchos no lo hicieron en los indices en 2007-8 y.... :XX:
> 
> 
> Salu2



¿2.007? La tremenda figura de diamante, cuatro años consecutivos alcistas, final del larguísimo ciclo del ladrillo, petróleo por las nubes, los que no vieron las señales... :rolleye: lo único positivo era el tremendo e imparable crecimiento chino como motor

Lo del calendario me puede ser útil para elegir el momento para aumentar ciertas posiciones o para elegir cuando hacer coberturas


----------



## Burney (20 Ene 2010)

ahí van las DPTR Luca, felicidades por tu entrada porque había que ser valiente

al perder la directriz alcista me saltaron las alarmas y decidí esperar por precaución por si el 1.20 no aguantaba

en principio ahora tiene una resistencia en 1,35 que es donde está la directriz bajista desde máximos y que creo que no debería pasar


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Ene 2010)

Telvent 40 USD dentro de nada la venden ya veréis...

Muchas gracias Burney, parece que han quitado los thanks y No Thanks... a más de un animoso lo han frito XD....


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2010)

Vaya juegos en ARIAd... hoy cerramos muy verdes!!!


----------



## Hagen (20 Ene 2010)

Largo en SAN, para buscar los 13 euros juas juas juas....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Ene 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> ¿Momento para entrar en HYTM en 0,50 o créeis que aún tiene movimiento a la baja hasta más allá de 0,48?
> 
> Saludos.



Compra y mantente frío, es mi reco... si baja amplía pero si ves un -25% no te acojones...


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ene 2010)

Que pena, haber cerrado los cortos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que pena, haber cerrado los cortos...



Sois muy llorones, hay que aguantar más las posiciones.


----------



## Burney (20 Ene 2010)

ahora que me acuerdo, el Composite ayer se volvió a comer con patatas el 2320, sìgo pensando que se debería ir al 221x



PD: Vaya trastazo el de hoy. Lo de Mulder con los timings es espectacular.


----------



## Claca (20 Ene 2010)

Todo apunta a que finalmente veremos los 750-700, esto ya me gusta más.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Vaya juegos en ARIAd... hoy cerramos muy verdes!!!



Cuidadin que estan rompiendo stops...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Ene 2010)

Vaya pedazo de volumen en DPTR y sin noticias... a ver si la opan de una pxxx vez que necesito la pasta para ponerme corto en el ibex!


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2010)

Están aguantando mucho los índices para que no lleguen a los objetivos que debería, el caso es que por aguantar se están rompiendo muchas directrices alcistas importantes y eso no es bueno, esto me hace pensar que la tendencia bajista de corto plazo no se va a detener en breve.

El Stoxx debería haber tocado hace tiempo el 2912 pero no baja de 2920, el S&P 1126, aunque este si llegó a 1127.50 el viernes.


----------



## Burney (20 Ene 2010)

Aqui os traigo una _Burney 5 estrellas_

NHH en 3,80-3.85

esa directriz alcista es nuestra amiga y guia, a ella nos entregamos

y si además coincide con un 11500 del IBEX entonces _no hay nada más que desir_

obviamente si se rompe a la baja esa directriz hay que salir pies para que os quiero








PD: Para un trading de 3,85 a los 4 también sirve.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Ene 2010)

Catacrak sigues teniendo las CT? no te van mal...


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ene 2010)

¿Que son esos "no gracias" que teneis algunos? 
Ese botoncito es nuevo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Ene 2010)

Pecata esos no gracias son los que acumulamos cuando nos proponen ir largos en algún valor del IBEX XD!


----------



## Burney (20 Ene 2010)

estamos justo por debajo del minimo de ayer

lo normal por análisis técnico sería no poder con ese nivel y seguir bajando


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ene 2010)

Los minibex se me estan poniendo muy rojitos....en este panico es cuando hay que comprar y donde se hacen las plusvalias,a ver quien tiene 00 y se pone largo...


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Los minibex se me estan poniendo muy rojitos....en este panico es cuando hay que comprar y donde se hacen las plusvalias,a ver quien tiene 00 y se pone largo...



Yo me he puesto larga en 11730.
Pero no tengo O_O


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2010)

Aquí DP HF, está sujetando la cotización en ARIAd... comprando....


----------



## ddddd (20 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Compra y mantente frío, es mi reco... si baja amplía pero si ves un -25% no te acojones...



Muchas gracias por tu recomendación, estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices.

Aún así me gustaría poder vislumbrar las opciones de que esto rebote desde los 0,48 como mucho o pueda volver a visitar la zona de los 0,42 antes de un gran empuje hacia arriba.

Creo que más abajo de la primera cifra citada no va a ir, pero me gustaría ver la opinión que tenéis los que seguis esta acción diariamente.

Saludos.


----------



## Interesado (20 Ene 2010)

*Aprovechando las rebajas...*



Mulder dijo:


> De aquí a final de mes, pero ya anticipo que va a estar liado, veo muy bajistas a BME, TL5 y a IBLA, por el lado largo veo buenas a MTS, IBR y GRF.



Sobre MTS. Según mi muy imperfecto sistema, no me sale demasiado alcista que digámos.

He estado mirando un rato y he llegado a esto:






Entiendo que la idea sería apostar a que se confirme el pullback sobre 31.8€, con un stop en 31.57€ (mínimo de hoy), con un objetivo inicial de 34.8€ .

¿Como lo veis? ¿Está muerta la tendencia alcista y ya no tenemos recorrido para este tipo de movimientos? ¿Valen la pena los largos o ya llegó la hora de los cortos?


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2010)

Que ostiazo se están dando hoy las ING's, es apoteósico...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Ene 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu recomendación, estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices.
> 
> Aún así me gustaría poder vislumbrar las opciones de que esto rebote desde los 0,48 como mucho o pueda volver a visitar la zona de los 0,42 antes de un gran empuje hacia arriba.
> 
> ...



Es más importante tener en cuenta los fundamentales...

Para mantenerse en el Nasdaq debe de estar por encima de 0,80 USD.

Tiene que anunciar el Q4.

Seguramente aprovechen (ya que el Q4 no va a ser muy bueno) para mencionar los contratos.

Si salen los 2 contratos que tienen anunciados, nos vamos a 2,xx USD.

Si sólo sale uno, 1,XX USD.

Si no sale ninguno, guano profundo, podemos caer un 25% 35%, acumular, y esperar a la manipulación para mantenernos en el nasdaq o publicar uno de los contratos.

Ya sabes el guión.


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Sobre MTS. Según mi muy imperfecto sistema, no me sale demasiado alcista que digámos.
> 
> He estado mirando un rato y he llegado a esto:
> 
> ...



Yo creo que lo ideal sería entrar el lunes a primera hora, creo que tendremos gap bajista, pero las MTS deberían recuperar.


----------



## Burney (20 Ene 2010)

joder, qué dilema con NHH... han rozado el objetivo (estaba en 3,83 y han hecho minimo en 3,85) y ya ha rebotado

la verdad es que no me gusta nada que haya llegado al objetivo cuando creo que al ibex le faltan unos 250 puntos por caer

voy a quitar la orden de compra por si acaso...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ene 2010)

El san pierde momentaneamente los 11,40 maricon el ultimo,nos vamos a testear los 11500 del ibex


----------



## ddddd (20 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Es más importante tener en cuenta los fundamentales...
> 
> Para mantenerse en el Nasdaq debe de estar por encima de 0,80 USD.
> 
> ...



Sí, está claro que estos serían los pasos a seguir.

¿Qué día sale el Q4, por cierto?

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2010)

USD ---->>>> Caminito 1.41USD vs EUR


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ene 2010)

Que debacle...


----------



## Burney (20 Ene 2010)

rotura de la directriz roja confirmada

vamos hacia la directriz verde


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Ene 2010)

Acumulando largos, acumulando pérdidas :ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Acumulando largos, acumulando pérdidas :ouch:



Tengo un "déjà-vu" con la sesión de ayer.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tengo un "déjà-vu" con la sesión de ayer.




Esperemos que se repita mañana


----------



## Claca (20 Ene 2010)

Madre mía, que hostión.

Hace unos días (el 14) advertí de un fuerte repunte en la volatilidad:

"_Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es la volatilidad. Nos acercamos peligrosamente a los mínimos del 2008 y, tal y como está el panorama, no parece que vaya a romperlos por abajo. Extremen precauciones: dos tapones o más para evitar enculadas inesperadas_"

Desde hace unos meses la volatilidad (VIX) está contenida en un canal bajista, hemos tocado la parte inferior y ahora subimos hacia arriba. Si todavía queda algo de bajada, podría servir para ir hasta el techo del canal y bajar para realizar el último tramo alcista del rebote, lo que decía LCASC.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tengo un "déjà-vu" con la sesión de ayer.



Madre mia,que brutal,yo siento ese deja-vu pero respecto a sesiones de hace 10 meses...
Con esto se declara oficialmente la llegada del infierno,fin del mundo,guano...o todavia hay que esperar? 8:


----------



## carvil (20 Ene 2010)

Perforado el soporte 1126 en el E-Mini ::

Siguientes soportes 1.125 y más sólido 1.120

El trabajo está hecho

Salu2


----------



## Burney (20 Ene 2010)

como baje un poco más habrá que llamar a Tonuel para que venga a certificar... (si no se le ha olvidado cómo se hacia... )


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Ene 2010)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> guano...



Gracias!!!!! ::


----------



## fmc (20 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Post del día 12 de enero:
> 
> 
> Por ahora la bajada ya está hecha hasta el punto exacto, ahora queda el subidón...
> ...



¿Como quedan las ondas ahora? ienso:


----------



## Claca (20 Ene 2010)

-3% :8::8::8:

Esto es guano en toda regla, pata negra. Pongo el dibujito:


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ene 2010)

Tonuel oficializa este guano, por favor


----------



## ddddd (20 Ene 2010)

¿Entrada en Agen a 0,85?

Parece un fuerte soporte, pero tal como viene todo el mercado puede ser un poco kamikaze, ¿no?

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2010)

AGEN y CRXX ... pueden ser atractivas si vuelven a sus soportes... me temo que han sido una trampa pasa pasar papelitos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ene 2010)

De momento aguanta el 1.130 del esepe,hasta que no caiga cuidado con los cortos,nos pueden follar vivos.
De momento aguanto los minis largos perdiendo mas de 150 puntos

Su puta madre...


----------



## Burney (20 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> AGEN y CRXX ... pueden ser atractivas si vuelven a sus soportes... me temo que han sido una trampa pasa pasar papelitos...



precisamente tengo una comprilla puesta en CRXX a 0,81

pero dudo mucho que caiga esa breva... hoy...



ddddd dijo:


> ¿Entrada en Agen a 0,85?
> 
> Parece un fuerte soporte, pero tal como viene todo el mercado puede ser un poco kamikaze, ¿no?
> 
> Saludos.



Las AGEN hicieron un tramo correctivo de 1,20 a 0,82 y rebotaron hasta el 1,06 que es exactamente el 61,8% de fibonacci...

eso me hace pensar que aún le queda caída por lo menos hasta el 0,65-0,70


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2010)

ARIAD - Biography

Este empleado..(SI, es uno de mis empleados) ha estado antes en AGEN. XDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Ene 2010)

Mulder, cerrado corto ING 7.53-7.06, no la han dejado bajar de 7 y ya la están tirando para arriba.

HL, 5 largos 11.740. sniff sniff


----------



## Creditopropulsado (20 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Es más importante tener en cuenta los fundamentales...
> 
> Para mantenerse en el Nasdaq debe de estar por encima de 0,80 USD.
> 
> ...



Luca, cuando hablas de fundamentales, que fundamentales tienes en cuenta¿?. Me refiero los más relevantes.

Saludos!


----------



## ddddd (20 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> precisamente tengo una comprilla puesta en CRXX a 0,81
> 
> pero dudo mucho que caiga esa breva... hoy...



Esa es la misma ídea que tengo yo con esta acción.

Entrar en 0,81 al igual que en ENMD.

Saludos.


----------



## Hagen (20 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Que son esos "no gracias" que teneis algunos?
> Ese botoncito es nuevo...



Debe ser que te preguntan ¿quieres plusvalias? y pulsas el boton "no gracias"


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2010)

No quieren vender en 2.32USD por ahora... dentro de pocos días.. anunciaremos en nuevo PARTNER ...


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ene 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Debe ser que te preguntan ¿quieres plusvalias? y pulsas el boton "no gracias"



Pues yo lo he debido de pulsar sin querer muchas veces...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Ene 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Luca, cuando hablas de fundamentales, que fundamentales tienes en cuenta¿?. Me refiero los más relevantes.
> 
> Saludos!



Para mí los fundamentales son:

Activo circulante/Pasivo circulante

Book value per share

Net income.

Total Debt/Net Income

Total Debt/Total Assets

Net present value (Cash flows de los contratos)

Esto en realidad es bastante más importante que el PER...


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ene 2010)

Estamos recuperando.
A ver que pasa en la subasta...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (20 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Para mí los fundamentales son:
> 
> Activo circulante/Pasivo circulante
> 
> ...




Y el price to sales¿?, no lo tienes en cuenta¿?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Estamos recuperando.
> A ver que pasa en la subasta...



En la robasta la van a liar...

Mejor será que ZP no cante mucho más en la EU tenía que habérmelo imaginado y ponerme corto con un contrato gordo chulibex...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mulder, cerrado corto ING 7.53-7.06, no la han dejado bajar de 7 y ya la están tirando para arriba.
> 
> HL, 5 largos 11.740. sniff sniff



calla que yo los tengo mas caros,acabo de soltar uno.... me voy a quedar con el stoxx hastaa las 10...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Ene 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Y el price to sales¿?, no lo tienes en cuenta¿?



Con empresas que tienen book value negativo no lo veo necesario.

Fuera a parte, con los NPV de los contratos sacas el nuevo book value...


Me piro hamijos, nos vemos al cierre.


----------



## Hagen (20 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues yo lo he debido de pulsar sin querer muchas veces...



Ya somos dos....... es que siempre cogemos el toro de frente..... se tiene que entrar con la tendencia.

Aunque el euro no marcaba subida de ls bolsas esta mañana, de todas maneras nos dejamos un GAP en el SP. Asi que esto es solo miedo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ene 2010)

Vaya marraneoooooo,al menos le meti a Iberia a ultima hora,me dejo 4 minis largos y otro Stoxx...

Mulder eres amo del universo.....


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vaya marraneoooooo,al menos le meti a Iberia a ultima hora,me dejo 4 minis largos y otro Stoxx...
> 
> Mulder eres amo del universo.....



Desde luego hay que reconocer que el tio,con esos metodos pseudo misticos que utiliza...ultimamente las esta clavando.Van a tener que revisar todos los tags dedicados a su persona como esto siga asi


----------



## Creditopropulsado (20 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Con empresas que tienen book value negativo no lo veo necesario.
> 
> Fuera a parte, con los NPV de los contratos sacas el nuevo book value...
> 
> ...




Eso ultimo me lo vas a tener que explicar.

A ver que te parecen estas tres por fundamentales. AIZ, Q, FREE.

Q es mosqueante porque tienene neto negativo.

Y FREE es un festival, sobre todo por el márgen bruto que tiene, aunque el neto lo haya visto disminudio sensiblemente.

VOW por fundamentales, está también interesante.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ene 2010)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Desde luego hay que reconocer que el tio,con esos metodos pseudo misticos que utiliza...ultimamente las esta clavando.Van a tener que revisar todos los tags dedicados a su persona como esto siga asi



Apolo nos hacemos unas gamesas como en los viejos tiempos?

)


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Apolo nos hacemos unas gamesas como en los viejos tiempos?
> 
> )



Yo no...me he mentalizado de que hasta que no me toque la primitiva es mejor ver los toros desde la barrera...

Por cierto,Mulder no es el unico fiable como un reloj suizo en este hilo...o


----------



## rosonero (20 Ene 2010)

Buenas, me he pasado la tarde más guanística del año durmiendo y cambiando pañales :ouch:

Solo pasaba para presentar mis respetos a Mulder :Aplauso:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ene 2010)

La jugada de los cocos ha sido maestra en el Ibex,ayer por la mañana bajada empapelando a diestro y siniestro y animando a ponerse corto....subida a saco sin volumen,saltando cortos a mansalva para hoy tirar el mercado de nuevo con la gente acojonada por ponerse corta y comprando para el rebote....

Yo no me fio si el esepe no pierde los 1130.

He soltado el largo del Stoxx en 2922,Mulder di como ves el stoxx por si compro o me pongo corto,resistencias y soportes que en este indice estoy perdido.
Hoy tambien he cerrado cortos que tenia desde hace mucho (MTS,IBR,ABG) Al menos me quito de esos marrones sin perder.

Visitaremos los 11500/11200 si los yankis no pierden soportes?
Yo creo que no.


----------



## aksarben (20 Ene 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenas, me he pasado la tarde más guanística del año durmiendo y cambiando pañales :ouch:



Aunque ahora no lo parezca, en algún momento lo echarás de menos  .


----------



## ghkghk (20 Ene 2010)

Entro por primera vez en el día. No me da tiempo a leer lo que habéis ido posteando, pero quería decir:

ESPECTACULAR MULDER.


----------



## donpepito (20 Ene 2010)

Los valientes que quieran riesgo AGEN en niveles de PUMPEO...


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> La jugada de los cocos ha sido maestra en el Ibex,ayer por la mañana bajada empapelando a diestro y siniestro y animando a ponerse corto....subida a saco sin volumen,saltando cortos a mansalva para hoy tirar el mercado de nuevo con la gente acojonada por ponerse corta y comprando para el rebote....
> 
> Yo no me fio si el esepe no pierde los 1130.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que mañana aun nos toca bajar algo más, aunque no será lo mismo que hoy. El viernes podríamos empezar a rebotar en serio aunque nos caeremos de nuevo el lunes. Si mañana no acabamos subiendo (lo veo dificil la verdad) lo haremos el viernes con bastante probabilidad.

Al menos hasta el viernes lo tengo claro, pero este fin de semana próximo ya pondré por aquí como se presenta la cosa para la semana que viene.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Ene 2010)

fmc dijo:


> ¿Como quedan las ondas ahora? ienso:



Pues me tienen un poco descolocado, en los otros indices no ha pasado nada serio, incluso en el DAX hemos "parado" justo en la alcista desde marzo09 (casi nada...), pero el Ibex parece haber entrado en un terreno "complicado"... yo esperaria a ver que pasa con la directriz que pasa por el 1155x (la que dice Burney), pero como no rebote ahi, hace muy mala pinta... 

Saludos...


----------



## credulo (20 Ene 2010)

En el telediario han dicho que el ibex ha bajado un 2.5% Eso significa que mañana sube


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues me tienen un poco descolocado, en los otros indices no ha pasado nada serio, incluso en el DAX hemos "parado" justo en la alcista desde marzo09 (casi nada...), pero el Ibex parece haber entrado en un terreno "complicado"... yo esperaria a ver que pasa con la directriz que pasa por el 1155x (la que dice Burney), pero como no rebote ahi, hace muy mala pinta...
> 
> Saludos...



Segun mis calculos de novato en elliot estariamos en el inicio de la quinta subhonda...solo quedaria una para el inicio de la fiesta...


----------



## ddddd (20 Ene 2010)

Buenas noches.

Entrada en HYTM en 0,511. Puede que todavía tenga una pequeña bajada, pero no quería que existiera la posibilidad de que pudiera volver a pegar un spike hacia arriba y me volviera a quedar fuera.

Veremos como se da la cosa, buena pinta tiene si se tiene paciencia.

Por cierto Mulder, felicidades por tus prediciones. WNR a final de sesión parece que ha despertado. Esperemos que siga hacia arriba en las próximas jornadas, ya tengo el saldo positivo en ella. ¿Cómo la ves en el futuro más próximo?

Saludos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que mañana aun nos toca bajar algo más, aunque no será lo mismo que hoy. El viernes podríamos empezar a rebotar en serio aunque nos caeremos de nuevo el lunes. Si mañana no acabamos subiendo (lo veo dificil la verdad) lo haremos el viernes con bastante probabilidad.
> 
> Al menos hasta el viernes lo tengo claro, pero este fin de semana próximo ya pondré por aquí como se presenta la cosa para la semana que viene.



Los yankis han levantado el pie...
Mañana abriremos ligeramente alcistas....sera buen momento para ponerse cortos o largos....que gran dilema....
IG Markets - CFDs: Divisas, Índices, Acciones... estos llevan los indices ya verdes...


----------



## bertok (20 Ene 2010)

Cada día está más claro que Mulder es el Market Maker ....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Ene 2010)

Mulder se acaba de ir a urgencias de un desgaste en el glande de tanto chuparsela los foreros hoy en el hilo jajajajajaja

Segun mis calculos,si los japos no caen mucho esta noche podriamos abrir sobre los 11780 del Ibex.


----------



## fmc (20 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues me tienen un poco descolocado, en los otros indices no ha pasado nada serio, incluso en el DAX hemos "parado" justo en la alcista desde marzo09 (casi nada...), pero el Ibex parece haber entrado en un terreno "complicado"... yo esperaria a ver que pasa con la directriz que pasa por el 1155x (la que dice Burney), pero como no rebote ahi, hace muy mala pinta...
> 
> Saludos...



¿Pudiera ser que se desacople el timing con Europa/EEUU? Ya he visto las gráficas del índice griego en otro tema... 8:


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Entrada en HYTM en 0,511. Puede que todavía tenga una pequeña bajada, pero no quería que existiera la posibilidad de que pudiera volver a pegar un spike hacia arriba y me volviera a quedar fuera.
> 
> ...



Las WNR son mi cruz ahora mismo, pero no pienso venderlas en pérdidas. En cuanto me las saque de encima voy a empezar a mirar HYTM, ARIAS y similares valores que se proponen por aquí ¡preparense todos los nasdaqueros! MWHAHAHAHA!


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mulder se acaba de ir a urgencias de un desgaste en el glande de tanto chuparsela los foreros hoy en el hilo jajajajajaja
> 
> Segun mis calculos,si los japos no caen mucho esta noche podriamos abrir sobre los 11780 del Ibex.



Ojalá aciertes. Ya sabes hasta las 10 - 10 : 30 subida y después: Mulder dixit abajo.

Cerrar largos, abrir cortos, pequeño saltamontes 


Edit: 
/grecia_al_borde_delo_peor/
riesgo_espana_en_maximo_de_seis_meses/


El día que termine saltando la liebre nos vamos al infierno.


----------



## Catacrack (21 Ene 2010)

Ahora llego a casa, me perdi la gran fiesta. Me he sentido como cuando tenia 17-18 años y me gustaba una chica y venia el guaperas de turno con su seat leon tuneado y se la cepillaba en tu cara. Vamos que se te queda una cara de gilipollas que para que.

En este caso el guaperas era Mulder claro que el almenos nos decia como nos la teniamos que ligar. Felicitar a Mulder y a su nuevo porsche sino ha sido un Ferrari lo que se ha llevado esta tarde para casa porque la caida ha sido bestial.

Luca las TC las compre a 1,70$ y las solte ayer a 1,88$. Las espero en 1,60$.

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## carvil (21 Ene 2010)

Buenos dias 

Soporte actual en el E-Mini 1.135 resistencia 1.145

En US$ soporte 78.28 resistencia 78.79



Salu2


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2010)

A los buenos días!

Hoy en Europa tenemos que caernos algo más abajo, es posible que tengamos un dia parecido al de ayer aunque tal vez no tan fuerte. sin embargo los gringos hoy podrían acabar en positivo pero por lo mínimo, veo posible una caida fuerte hasta el cierre de sesión europeo y luego una pequeña recuperación.

Mañana ya deberíamos rebotar con algo de fuerza para corregir toda la bajada de esta semana, sin embargo el viernes a última hora creo que volveremos a morder el polvo, muchos operadores querrán salir espantados.

edito: Interdin no está actualizando ahora mismo los CFDs de ING, dicen que el mercado está cerrado, les acabo de llamar para que lo arreglen.

edito2: parece que ocurre lo mismo con todas las acciones de euronext.


----------



## Burney (21 Ene 2010)

buenos dias, he entrado hace un momento en ZEL a 4.21. Habia una resistencia en ese nivel y he entrado cuando la ha superado.


----------



## Burney (21 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Hoy en Europa tenemos que caernos algo más abajo, es posible que tengamos un dia parecido al de ayer aunque tal vez no tan fuerte. sin embargo los gringos hoy podrían acabar en positivo pero por lo mínimo, veo posible una caida fuerte hasta el cierre de sesión europeo y luego una pequeña recuperación.
> 
> ...



Gracias Mulder.


Yo creo que técnicamente estamos pullbackeando la directriz alcista que rompimos ayer a la baja y también el mínimo de hace dos dias

de ahí no deberíamos pasar e iniciar otro tramo más a la baja hasta el 11500


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2010)

Buenos días.

Según mis investigaciones este fondo de inversión -MERCK- podría estar detrás de la ampliación -ARIAd-

Merck Serono Launches Strategic Venture Capital Fund - FierceBiotech


----------



## fmc (21 Ene 2010)

¿Cómo veis esta bajada? No parece que haya demasiado volumen ¿no? ¿Es técnicamente posible que tiren para arriba desde aquí? ienso:


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2010)

USD soporte en 1.408USD ... hay muchas posiciones cortas ahora mismo contra EUR... veo el 1.39USD a corto plazo.


----------



## Blackbird (21 Ene 2010)

fmc dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis esta bajada? No parece que haya demasiado volumen ¿no? ¿Es técnicamente posible que tiren para arriba desde aquí? ienso:



Por lo visto, el mercado cumple las ordenes de Mulder. Hoy dice que tendremos un dia como ayer. Pues ala, la suerte esta echada.


----------



## fmc (21 Ene 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Por lo visto, el mercado cumple las ordenes de Mulder. Hoy dice que tendremos un dia como ayer. Pues ala, la suerte esta echada.



Pues sí, pero la subida del martes no la previó (o al menos no tan fuerte) y me gané unos buenos eurillos largo.... ni siquiera Mulder es infalible


----------



## fmc (21 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi análisis del sábado dije que hoy y mañana estaríamos laterales-alcistas, de momento se está cumpliendo, aunque hoy era fácil de predecir, ya veremos mañana.
> 
> *Mañana el lateral que harán será menos alcista que hoy, probablemente bajista.*



Ésto dijo el 18


----------



## Blackbird (21 Ene 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Ésto dijo el 18



Al final te va las a ganar


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Ene 2010)

Ese día ibamos casi todos cargaditos de cortos, qué mal rato!


----------



## fmc (21 Ene 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Al final te va las a ganar



Soy el primero en dar las gracias a Mulder, y aprendo mucho de él.... pero no es cuestión de desgastarle más de la cuenta el glande (© HL)


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Ésto dijo el 18



Esperando que el dia siguiente hubiese una caida muy fuerte y subida leve para ese día (que ya se había hecho) no lo veia subiendo tanto, pero a los leoncios les va mucho el engaño.

En fin, me conformo con acertar las grandes tendencias semanales y algunos días sueltos importantes, sobre todo en los valores donde estoy posicionado. En este sentido mañana también será un dia importante y tengo previstas subidas, si a los leoncios les va tanto el engaño sería lógico que hoy nos dieran la impresión de que 'nos vamos al hoyo sin más, todos bajistas y a esperar guano indefinidamente'.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

El ibex esta terminal,creia que estaria un poco mas brioso,pero esta ko...
El pop a perdido los 5,5 creo que tiene caida hasta los 5.
El san tiene caida hasta 11,2 y 11,07 voy a ver si centimeo a la baja.

Por cierto este año vuelvo a competir en moto,asi que tendre menos tiempo para bolsear,a ver como me las arreglo por que estoy medio yonki con la bolsa jajajaja


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2010)

He de decir también que este sábado pasado me equivoqué rotundamente esperando subidas en oro, petroleo y euro, no los sigo tan bien como la bolsa y los analizo mucho menos porque no opero con ellos, aunque me interesan.

También me gustan las críticas, eso me ayuda a mejorar, cuando entré en este hilo se me tiraba todo el mundo como buitres carroñeros y eso me ha hecho afinar muchísimo más.

No hay peor crítico para uno que uno mismo.

De todas formas también se agradecen las felicitaciones


----------



## fmc (21 Ene 2010)

El spread de la deuda con Alemania se va a 97pb :8:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

En grecia le estan dando bien a los banquitos,y Obama habla hoy jojojojo
Obama propondrá límites al tamaño y las actividades de la banca - 21/01/10 - 1849077 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> He de decir también que este sábado pasado me equivoqué rotundamente esperando subidas en oro, petroleo y euro, no los sigo tan bien como la bolsa y los analizo mucho menos porque no opero con ellos, aunque me interesan.
> 
> También me gustan las críticas, eso me ayuda a mejorar, cuando entré en este hilo se me tiraba todo el mundo como buitres carroñeros y eso me ha hecho afinar muchísimo más.
> 
> ...



Con Iberia vuelves por tus fueros...estoy palmando... aguanto no???
Hasta donde puede subir mas?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> He de decir también que este sábado pasado me equivoqué rotundamente esperando subidas en oro, petroleo y euro, no los sigo tan bien como la bolsa y los analizo mucho menos porque no opero con ellos, aunque me interesan.
> 
> También me gustan las críticas, eso me ayuda a mejorar, cuando entré en este hilo se me tiraba todo el mundo como buitres carroñeros y eso me ha hecho afinar muchísimo más.
> 
> ...



Con Iberia vuelves por tus fueros...estoy palmando... aguanto no???
Hasta donde puede subir mas?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Ene 2010)

Buenos días... 

Nuevos mínimos del €/$, a niveles de mediados de agosto 2009. Por aquella época, el Ibex estaba sobre los 10.600 puntos...

Esta mañana hemos testado la línea que dibujaba en el Ibex como de No-retorno, lo cual me hace pensar que se puede tratar de un fallo de quinta, con todo el recuento bien hecho y comenzado la OndaC... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2010)

fmc dijo:


> El spread de la deuda con Alemania se va a 97pb :8:




Este año si chavales... agarraos fuerte las kalandras...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

Corto en san 11,3


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Ene 2010)

Ten cuidado con los cortos, con la indecisión que hay si abren los americanos en verde te puedes pillar los dedos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

Vamos a morir n veces XD!

Cómo está el chulibex... voy a ponerme corto en algo... puede que abg de nuevo... hasta los 10 € tiene recorrido...

TL5 creo que va a volar pero al alza toda esta semana.


----------



## Catacrack (21 Ene 2010)

Pues yo creo que operar en bolsa es bastante facil, es como con las mujeres, solo tienes que hacer lo contrario de lo que has interpretado que has de hacer y te aseguras acertar tanto con las mujeres como con la bolsa. A partir de la semana que viene empiezo a probar el sistema y os cuento.


----------



## Interesado (21 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Con Iberia vuelves por tus fueros...estoy palmando... aguanto no???
> Hasta donde puede subir mas?



No me hagas mucho caso, pero no debería pasar de 2.26 para irse después hasta 1.86.


----------



## Burney (21 Ene 2010)

bueno, he salido de Zeltia ahora en 4,285

es para intentar volver a entrar en el 4,20.

También he puesto para entrar en NHH en la zona del 3,80. Estando a tan sólo 150 puntos del objetivo de caída que tenia para el IBEX creo que ahora el riesgo es menor.


----------



## Catacrack (21 Ene 2010)

Parece que nos cuesta bajar de los 11.670.

Mulder me imagino que para romper los minimos de ayer necesitamos que los resultados de Goldman sean buenos y nos caigamos ipso facto como viene siendo habitual, ¿no?

Los demas que opinais de los resultados de Goldman y hacia donde saldremos disparados ?


----------



## Hagen (21 Ene 2010)

Buenas,

Al igual que el qtstalker, recoge los datos de yahoo para Linux.

¿Hay algun demonio o programa similar que tome las cotizaciones para windows aunque no tenga entorno grafico? solo quiero actulizar los historicos.

Gracias


----------



## fmc (21 Ene 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Al igual que el qtstalker, recoge los datos de yahoo para Linux.
> 
> ...



¿Has probado la opción que hay en yahoo para descargar los históricos en csv?

PD: También te puedes instalar la versión gratuita de visual chart y desde ahí puedes descargarte incluso intradiarios....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Ene 2010)

fmc dijo:


> ¿Has probado la opción que hay en yahoo para descargar los históricos en csv?
> 
> 
> fmc, te importaría profundizar en la explicación de eso de los historicos¿?.
> ...



fmc, te importaría profundizar en la explicación de eso de los historicos¿?.

Te refieres al trackrecord o tickerrecord¿?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## fmc (21 Ene 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> fmc, te importaría profundizar en la explicación de eso de los historicos¿?.
> 
> Te refieres al trackrecord o tickerrecord¿?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.



No sé a qué te refieres con trackrecord o tickrecord, pero en la web de yahoo pinchas en precios históricos y en la parte de abajo hay un enlace que pone "bajar en formato de hoja de cálculo", que te descarga un archivo csv con el rango de tiempo que has seleccionado arriba...

En el visualchart, creo que había que darle al botón derecho sobre la gráfica para descargarlo a un archivo...


----------



## Hagen (21 Ene 2010)

Ya pero es para bajarlos de manera automatica.

Al parecer para firefox, hay una aplicacion imacros que la puedes configurar para que actualice los datos.

Cuando sepa algo mas os cuento, pero si sabeis algo, ponerlo para dominio publico.


----------



## Interesado (21 Ene 2010)

fmc dijo:


> No sé a qué te refieres con trackrecord o tickrecord, pero en la web de yahoo pinchas en precios históricos y en la parte de abajo hay un enlace que pone "bajar en formato de hoja de cálculo", que te descarga un archivo csv con el rango de tiempo que has seleccionado arriba...
> 
> En el visualchart, creo que había que darle al botón derecho sobre la gráfica para descargarlo a un archivo...



¿Sabéis si existe algún sitio en que se puedan conseguir (gratis) históricos con más resolución (a 1h, 30m, etc...)? 

No me refiero a tiempo real, sino poder bajar el gráfico a 30m al cierre, por ejemplo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Ene 2010)

[OT] Me enviaron ayer del Barclays un producto a 5 años que renta por años 5-10-15-20-25%. Se revisa el valor euro/dólar en febrero de cada año y si el cambio es de 1.35 euros por dólar o menor se deshace la operación devolviendo el nominal más el interés dependiendo del año en que se ha producido el vencimiento. Año 3: Nominal + 15%.
Si el euro no baja en 5 años de 1.35 dólares la TAE será 0% y el nóminal está garantizado.

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## fmc (21 Ene 2010)

interesado dijo:


> ¿sabéis si existe algún sitio en que se puedan conseguir (gratis) históricos con más resolución (a 1h, 30m, etc...)?
> 
> No me refiero a tiempo real, sino poder bajar el gráfico a 30m al cierre, por ejemplo.



......



fmc dijo:


> ¿has probado la opción que hay en yahoo para descargar los históricos en csv?
> 
> Pd: También te puedes instalar *la versión gratuita de visual chart y desde ahí puedes descargarte incluso intradiarios*....


----------



## fmc (21 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> [OT] Me enviaron ayer del Barclays un producto a 5 años que renta por años 5-10-15-20-25%. Se revisa el valor euro/dólar en febrero de cada año y si el cambio es de 1.35 euros por dólar o menor se deshace la operación devolviendo el nominal más el interés dependiendo del año en que se ha producido el vencimiento. Año 3: Nominal + 15%.
> Si el euro no baja en 5 años de 1.35 dólares la TAE será 0% y el nóminal está garantizado.
> 
> ¿Qué os parece?



Que están seguros de que el euro se va pa'rriba


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Ene 2010)

HL, hasta dónde ves la bajada del SAN?


----------



## Burney (21 Ene 2010)

bueno, pues yo ya he puesto para comprar una call del SAN para que se ejecute más o menos cuando llegue al 11,0x.

es la strike 11,65 vto marzo a 0,24 de prima.


PD: Desde el 11500 debería rebotar como mínimo hasta el 11750-11800.


----------



## Catacrack (21 Ene 2010)

Hace 5 minutos que no me funciona la pagina de R4.


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece?




Que van a disponer de tu dinero gratis...


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Hace 5 minutos que no me funciona la pagina de R4.



Si vas largo es mejor que no la veas...


----------



## Burney (21 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Hace 5 minutos que no me funciona la pagina de R4.



les he llamado para saber si era mi ordenador el que me daba problemas, y me han dicho que es fallo general

a ver si espabilan y lo arreglan rapido

mientras tanto se me ha hecho la call del SAN a 0,24 y me dado orden de que pongan para comprar otra a 0,22.

PD: Quien quiera seguir el SAN en tiempo real...
http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/ls?s=SAN.MC


----------



## chameleon (21 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Esta mañana hemos testado la línea que dibujaba en el Ibex como de No-retorno, lo cual me hace pensar que se puede tratar de un fallo de quinta, con todo el recuento bien hecho y comenzado la OndaC...



tienes un gráfico de tu recuento de ondas?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> HL, hasta dónde ves la bajada del SAN?



Yo acabo de cerrar el corto del SAN en 11.11... tiene resistencia fuerte en 11.07 si caen los 11 puede tener otro tramo a la baja...
Espero otra subida entre los 11,3-11,4 para meterle otra vez o que pierda los 11.07.

Le meto 10.000 cortos en cada jugada,cada centimo arriba/abajo son 100 euros,hay que hilar fino fino o te hacen un buen roto,con 3 centimos ya cubres la comision de abrir/cerrar la posicion.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> tienes un gráfico de tu recuento de ondas?



Yo creia estos dias que estabamos en el inicio de la quinta sub-onda...pero que nos iluminen los expertos...a sido tocar el 1150 del esepe e irnos a los infiernos en el Ibex,lo que realmente me mosquea es que los yankis no bajan(solo 15 puntos del esepe desde max)....hoy habla Obama y se podria abrir la lata...
Los minis largos que tengo y T5 se estan tripeando las plusvalias de las operaciones a corto.


----------



## Catacrack (21 Ene 2010)

Ya funciona R4 mas de 25 minutos sin servicio.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Que van a disponer de tu dinero gratis...



No veas que placer meterle al botas,esta de un docil....vamos que ni rechista :Baile:
Poco a poco ya esta devolviendome lo mio :XX::XX:


----------



## mfernama (21 Ene 2010)

*Bajar históricos*



Hagen dijo:


> Ya pero es para bajarlos de manera automatica.
> 
> Al parecer para firefox, hay una aplicacion imacros que la puedes configurar para que actualice los datos.
> 
> Cuando sepa algo mas os cuento, pero si sabeis algo, ponerlo para dominio publico.



Efectivamente en FIREFOX tienes el imacros, pero yo uso este, va bastante bien y tambien se puede automatizar:

Yahoo & Google Historical Quotes Downloader - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

Un saludo


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo acabo de cerrar el corto del SAN en 11.11... tiene resistencia fuerte en 11.07 si caen los 11 puede tener otro tramo a la baja...
> Espero otra subida entre los 11,3-11,4 para meterle otra vez o que pierda los 11.07.
> 
> Le meto 10.000 cortos en cada jugada,cada centimo arriba/abajo son 100 euros,hay que hilar fino fino o te hacen un buen roto,con 3 centimos ya cubres la comision de abrir/cerrar la posicion.




Merci. He entrado largo con calderilla a 11.15. Si veo que rebota en los 11.10 entraré con más.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Ene 2010)

Mulder, ya funciona ING en Interdin.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Merci. He entrado largo con calderilla a 11.15. Si veo que rebota en los 11.10 entraré con más.



Ufff
A las 2 dan datos de Goldman.... yo por eso me he salido,lo pueden tirar abajo...hay presion vendedora en el san


----------



## carvil (21 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo creia estos dias que estabamos en el inicio de la quinta sub-onda...pero que nos iluminen los expertos...a sido tocar el 1150 del esepe e irnos a los infiernos en el Ibex,lo que realmente me mosquea es que los yankis no bajan(solo 15 puntos del esepe desde max)....hoy habla Obama y se podria abrir la lata...
> Los minis largos que tengo y T5 se estan tripeando las plusvalias de las operaciones a corto.




Desde mi punto de vista es bastante probable que falte un tramo, pero el daño ya está hecho 


Salu2


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista es bastante probable que falte un tramo, pero el daño ya está hecho
> 
> 
> Salu2



A ver si es verdad,pero si esta fuera la bajada buena los cocos han cojido a todos del reves....eso es lo que me mosquea....pero los americanos aun no han bajado y el ibex se despeña....el dia que bajen la ostia va a ser de espanto...se me pone dura solo de pensarlo o


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Con Iberia vuelves por tus fueros...estoy palmando... aguanto no???
> Hasta donde puede subir mas?



Iberia esta bien para entrar cortos para este viernes a última hora, es el momento que veo más ideal. Sin embargo solo mantendría hasta el dia 26 o 27.

En principio no debería pasar de 2.27.


----------



## Hagen (21 Ene 2010)

Creo que me hare un demonio basado en web. Para poder lanzarlo desde el curro.

Basado en los parametros de yahoo y que lo deposite en una base de datos.

http://download.finance.yahoo.com/d/quotes.csv?s=^IBEX+^STOXX50E+^DJI+^IXIC+^GSPC&f=snd1l1ovgh


----------



## Catacrack (21 Ene 2010)

Mulder como ves los resultados de goldman y el efecto que tendra en las bolsas ?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Iberia esta bien para entrar cortos para este viernes a última hora, es el momento que veo más ideal. Sin embargo solo mantendría hasta el dia 26 o 27.
> 
> En principio no debería pasar de 2.27.



Ok,yo las tengo ya,suelo hacer intradias o aguantar uno o dos dias,pero si hay que aguantar se aguantara como campeones.


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> A ver si es verdad,pero si esta fuera la bajada buena los cocos han cojido a todos del reves....eso es lo que me mosquea....pero los americanos aun no han bajado y el ibex se despeña....el dia que bajen la ostia va a ser de espanto...se me pone dura solo de pensarlo o



Esta no es la bajada buena, aun veremos un trecho alcista hacia máximos alrededor de marzo-abril.

Deja de salivar


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> tienes un gráfico de tu recuento de ondas?



El último que colgué es este... http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2384870-post70936.html

La primera parte la hizo bien, pero parece "un fallo de quinta", fue pasar la "línea de no-retorno", la que une las ondas 2 y 4 y bajar del tirón, esta mañana ha retesteado la línea y se ha venido abajo...

Saludos...


----------



## carvil (21 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> A ver si es verdad,pero si esta fuera la bajada buena los cocos han cojido a todos del reves....eso es lo que me mosquea....pero los americanos aun no han bajado y el ibex se despeña....el dia que bajen la ostia va a ser de espanto...se me pone dura solo de pensarlo o



En el SP nos están mareando  la mayoria estamos fuera desde el lunes 11 esperando objetivos, con algunas entradas puntuales en intradia. 

Para cuando tiren los mercados tiene que haber un falso entorno alcista. Mis guanoseñales por ahora estan apagadas.

GS tiene resistencia en 170 $ y soporte en 162$, las estimaciones son alrededor de 5.179$

Salu2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

HL que se me ha olvidado antes, que vas a correr en superstock por casualidad ¿?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> HL que se me ha olvidado antes, que vas a correr en superstock por casualidad ¿?



Seguramente,pero igual pruebo una Moto2...aunque las 600 no me gustan mucho...prefiero la potencia bruta de las 1000cc.

Este sabado si no llueve igual bajo a entrenar a Jerez.


----------



## chameleon (21 Ene 2010)

LCASC, todavía estamos por encima de la 5(4) que tienes ahí. la 5(5) todavía es válida

y ojo porque traspasar 1150 le daría mucho empuje y sería más larga de lo normal


----------



## Claca (21 Ene 2010)

Buenas!

Paso para saludar y ver qué se cuece en el hilo, ya que todavía no veo un punto claro de entrada (el pull de este mañana hasta la alcista rota me lo he perdido porque no estaba en el ordenador). 

Suerte a todos y caña al botas


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ene 2010)

se ha puesto en positivo el ibex

que cachondeo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Seguramente,pero igual pruebo una Moto2...aunque las 600 no me gustan mucho...prefiero la potencia bruta de las 1000cc.
> 
> Este sabado si no llueve igual bajo a entrenar a Jerez.



Está el tiempo regular pero no hace mucho frío (acabo de hablar por casualidad con un amigo de allí) qué vas a correr con 4 cilindros o 2 ?

Si me hago rico con la bolsa :XX:.... me compráría un pepino de esos para apuntarme a un campeonato sencillito... aunque quedara el último, solo por diversión.


----------



## Catacrack (21 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> se ha puesto en positivo el ibex
> 
> que cachondeo



Espero que sea una barrida antes de la debacle, en 15m tenemos resultados de goldman.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

Los resultados de Goldman yo creo que van a ser mejor que buenos...

Otra cosa es que generen sentimiento contrario...


----------



## Catacrack (21 Ene 2010)

Goldman:

Da resultados de +8,20$ Mucho mejor de lo esperado que eran +5,2 y el whisper era de 5,12$.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Goldman:
> 
> Da resultados de +8,20$ Mucho mejor de lo esperado que eran +5,2 y el whisper era de 5,12$.



Me apunto un minipoint


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2010)

"En el caso del dólar, *el aumento de las compras de activos denominados en dólares en el mes de noviembre ha apoyado la cotización del billete verde*, que a la vez se beneficia de la debilidad del euro", apunta Natalia Aguirre, directora de Análisis y Estrategia de Renta 4


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> "En el caso del dólar, *el aumento de las compras de activos denominados en dólares en el mes de noviembre ha apoyado la cotización del billete verde*, que a la vez se beneficia de la debilidad del euro", apunta Natalia Aguirre, directora de Análisis y Estrategia de Renta 4



En mi opinión, el aleteo de la mariposa no explica un tifón...

Huele más a subida de tipos en USA y fin de inyecciones.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

catacrack creo que las ct hoy se van a ir parriba...


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2010)

Desde mi punto de vista, siempre he defendido la revalorización del USD vs EUR.... ahora tienen que acompañar las acciones del NASDAQ XDDDDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista, siempre he defendido la revalorización del USD vs EUR.... ahora tienen que acompañar las acciones del NASDAQ XDDDDDDDD



Yo me cambio de chaqueta más veces, esperemos que nuestro querido nasdaq se porte bien (sobre todo en las que llevamos) y nos haga bien ricos.

AMEN.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ufff
> A las 2 dan datos de Goldman.... yo por eso me he salido,lo pueden tirar abajo...hay presion vendedora en el san



No la dejan bajar de 11.10, ¿has visto las órdenes de compra? Han colocado una barricada.
Ayer vi lo mismo en ING, rebotó en 7.001.


----------



## Burney (21 Ene 2010)

hola gente, ya estoy en casa

niveles importantisimos los del SAN en 11,10...:

Lo que me despista es que mientras el SAN ha llegado a la directriz verde, el IBEX no ha llegado a su respectiva directriz que está en 11500...


----------



## Interesado (21 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No la dejan bajar de 11.10, ¿has visto las órdenes de compra? Han colocado una barricada.
> Ayer vi lo mismo en ING, rebotó en 7.001.



Yo tengo una orden en 11.08 que espero que entre hoy por la tarde o mañana, para cuando hagamos los 11565 y empecemos a rebotar.

A ver si entra...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

Que huevos teneis para buscar largos en bancos,hoy habla Obama sobre la devolucion de la pasta de los banquitos... yo si bajamos al 11550 probare suerte largo pero en indices...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No la dejan bajar de 11.10, ¿has visto las órdenes de compra? Han colocado una barricada.
> Ayer vi lo mismo en ING, rebotó en 7.001.



No baja de ahi,pero tampoco sube....como lo visite otra vez lo podria perforar.
Al loro por que entonces si que habria que salir por patas los que esten largos.


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

El euro parece que está muy bajista ahora mismo pero hoy podría rebotar con fuerza, aunque no creo que abandone la tendencia bajista en breve.


----------



## Interesado (21 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Que huevos teneis para buscar largos en bancos,hoy habla Obama sobre la devolucion de la pasta de los banquitos... yo si bajamos al 11550 probare suerte largo pero en indices...



¿Pero no habíamos quedado que daba igual lo que dijeran por ahí?
El SAN a estos niveles es una entrada clara con un stop muy ajustado y por tanto con un riesgo contenido. 

Si la cagamos, perdemos unos céntimos, pero si Mulder acierta y este no es el gran guano, tenemos rebote en los 155xx y un buen tramo de subida que compensa de largo el riesgo que se está asumiendo.


----------



## Sylar (21 Ene 2010)

y esta tarde que toca?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

Me estan dando en Iberia....Muldeeeeerrrr !!!! Hasta donde aguanto????


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> ¿Pero no habíamos quedado que daba igual lo que dijeran por ahí?
> El SAN a estos niveles es una entrada clara con un stop muy ajustado y por tanto con un riesgo contenido.
> 
> Si la cagamos, perdemos unos céntimos, pero si Mulder acierta y este no es el gran guano, tenemos rebote en los 155xx y un buen tramo de subida que compensa de largo el riesgo que se está asumiendo.



Ese es el tema,que no se han tocado los manidos 15500


----------



## Burney (21 Ene 2010)

yo por si acaso he picoteado unas pocas NHH a 2,91.

Stop loss por debajo del 2,75


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me estan dando en Iberia....Muldeeeeerrrr !!!! Hasta donde aguanto????



Da lo mismo ¡aguanta!

Se caerá, pero has de tener paciencia.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

DP!

Perseid Therapeutics — a joint venture of Maxygen Inc. and Astellas Pharma Inc. — won a $5 million milestone payment from Astellas for hitting a preclinical milestone in the development of a next-generation family of autoimmune disorder treatments.

Potential CTLA4-lg product candidates are designed to treat a spectrum of autoimmune disorders, including rheumatoid arthritis and transplant rejection.

Perseid, which started operations in September with former Maxygen executive Grant Yonehiro as CEO, is backed by $10 million each from Redwood City-based Maxygen (NASDAQ: MAXY) and Astellas of Japan. Maxygen also contributed substantially all of its protein drug programs and technology assets.

Maxygen owns 83.3 percent of the joint venture, but Astellas has an option to buy all of Maxygen’s ownership at specified exercise prices that increase each quarter, from $53 million to $123 million. That option expires Sept. 18, 2012.


----------



## aksarben (21 Ene 2010)

Al final han hecho un split 50:1 en BRK.B, ahora se pueden comprar unas cuantas sin ser DP )


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2010)

La veo muy paradita MAXY ...


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2010)

Hoy tienen la orden de subir ARIAd...


----------



## Burney (21 Ene 2010)

en la zona del 11600 estaba el objetivo de un segundo impulso de igual longitud al anterior de 12250-11780

yo no le había hecho mucho caso porque pensaba en el 11500, pero al llegar las SAN a 11,10...por eso he pillado la call de las SAN muy cerca de ese nivel (en vez de entrar con futuros)

el 38.2% de fibonacci del tramo 12050-11600 estaría en la zona del 11780, que coincide con el soporte anterior y con la directriz alcista rota a la baja

ese nivel pasa a ser clave


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2010)

He puesto orden en WNR para salirme en 5.45$ no me gusta como ha ido y ya hace mucho que la llevo, en este momento ya le gano un % raquítico que supera las comisiones, así que fuera.

Voy a ver si empiezo a meterme en nasdaq/bios de nuevo, prometo aplicar mi play


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> La veo muy paradita MAXY ...



Se parece mucho a HYTM


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

DDDD ya vas ganando XD...

Wata tu y yo igual podemos montar una fiesta HYTM a ver si alguno se anima...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> He puesto orden en WNR para salirme en 5.45$ no me gusta como ha ido y ya hace mucho que la llevo, en este momento ya le gano un % raquítico que supera las comisiones, así que fuera.
> 
> Voy a ver si empiezo a meterme en nasdaq/bios de nuevo, prometo aplicar mi play



Eso que la última vez que te lo pedí me dijiste que estaba "out of service"


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Eso que la última vez que te lo pedí me dijiste que estaba "out of service"



Es que ando liadísimo, aunque a veces me pides las cosas en un momento que he de irme y luego al llegar me olvido, si quieres que te mire alguna pídelo y le hago un estudio.

Sorry!


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> DDDD ya vas ganando XD...
> 
> Wata tu y yo igual podemos montar una fiesta HYTM a ver si alguno se anima...



Buenas tardes ^__^!!

Ando de observador... no hay nada más que pueda hacer. Y creo que 2 meses más así, como mínimo, no hay quien me los quite...

Mulder, si tienes que pasarle tu play "astral" a Hytm, y te da malas noticias xd no me las digas jaja.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2010)

Mejor un out of order !!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Es que ando liadísimo, aunque a veces me pides las cosas en un momento que he de irme y luego al llegar me olvido, si quieres que te mire alguna pídelo y le hago un estudio.
> 
> Sorry!



Muchas gracias Mulder.

Cuando te pongas a estudiar algún valor nasdaq nos coordinamos y miro yo los fundamentales, si vamos acertando creo que este puede ser nuestro año ::

Se me olvidaba por supuesto los grafos de burney... XD! si nos lees creo que podemos compaginarnos muy bien los 3...


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2010)

Hay un VENAO con una posi de venta en 2.34USD -ARIAd.... de unas 22.xxxaccs.... ya mismo lo barremos. XDD


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2010)

Para esta tarde esperaba una caida algo más contundente con climax hacia el cierre europeo, así que no me cuadra mucho lo que están haciendo ahora mismo.

De todas formas creo que voy a vender mis cortos hacia el cierre de las 17:30 donde estén y a quedarme en liquidez hasta mañana a última hora, tal vez.

Aunque todo depende de lo que ocurra y de como vea las cosas en ese momento, he puesto orden de salida en ING en 6.85 y en BME podría salirme si no acaba hoy por debajo de 22.41


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

Los resultados de GS han frenado las caídas, yo lo veo claro... otra cosa es cómo vamos a abrir mañana en el chulibex, del dow y demás están aguantando mejor que bien la piña del eur/usd, creo que es mejor tener un poco de paciencia para abrir nuevos cortos...


----------



## ddddd (21 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> DDDD ya vas ganando XD...
> 
> Wata tu y yo igual podemos montar una fiesta HYTM a ver si alguno se anima...



Ahora mismo me mantengo plano en ella, aunque no tengo prisa. Tengo meridianamente claro que esta acción dará plusvalías, ya sea antes o después. Aunque bajara de forma fuerte aguantaría, aunque no creo que eso ocurra. Espero que no baje de 0,48 y si lo hace a apretar los dientes, la verdad.

Saludos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

El san se despeña,anda que no avise...


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2010)

Parece que nos han hecho de dudar de nuevo pero ya empezó la fiesta, disfruten de lo invertido


----------



## Catacrack (21 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Para esta tarde esperaba una caida algo más contundente con climax hacia el cierre europeo, así que no me cuadra mucho lo que están haciendo ahora mismo.



Si antes hablas antes tiran de la cadena.

EDITO; El otro dia me hicieron sufrir con 4 gordos y una tirada de cdfs y hoy que le saco al mercado mas de 150 puntos y solo llevo 1 gordo. Soy un desgraciado.


----------



## Interesado (21 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ese es el tema,que no se han tocado los manidos 15500



Que poca paciencia HL! Ahí lo tienes. Dentro de SAN a 11.08

Ahora a subir según las órdenes del comandante Mulder!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

mulder dijo:


> parece que nos han hecho de dudar de nuevo pero ya empezó la fiesta, disfruten de lo invertido :d



:xx::xx::xx:


----------



## Sylar (21 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Para esta tarde esperaba una caida algo más contundente con climax hacia el cierre europeo, así que no me cuadra mucho lo que están haciendo ahora mismo.
> 
> De todas formas creo que voy a vender mis cortos hacia el cierre de las 17:30 donde estén y a quedarme en liquidez hasta mañana a última hora, tal vez.
> 
> Aunque todo depende de lo que ocurra y de como vea las cosas en ese momento, he puesto orden de salida en ING en 6.85 y en BME podría salirme si no acaba hoy por debajo de 22.41



Buen ojo, pero a ver si avisas antes.

edito:


----------



## Sylar (21 Ene 2010)

¿Alguien dijo g***o?


----------



## Burney (21 Ene 2010)

hay que vigilar el 2270 del Composite, hay una directriz alcista importante (que precisamente fué donde se rebotó ayer)

si se pierde me parece que ni el 11450-11500 nos van a sujetar porque entonces lo normal sería el ir a buscar apoyo a los 2210 puntos


----------



## Claca (21 Ene 2010)

¿Momento para probar largos, tal vez?

Mulder, ¿llegamos ya a objetivos de caída?


----------



## fmc (21 Ene 2010)

He cambiado un corto por un largo en 11535 .... amo a vé si rebota....


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2010)

ING acaba de perder los 7 euros, por fin!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Que poca paciencia HL! Ahí lo tienes. Dentro de SAN a 11.08
> 
> Ahora a subir según las órdenes del comandante Mulder!



Largo gordo en 11500


----------



## Claca (21 Ene 2010)

¡El SAN ha perdido los 11!


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ene 2010)

Jo, Mulder, qué precisión.
A veces das miedo...


----------



## aksarben (21 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¡El SAN ha perdido los 11!



Y alguien está respirando al verlo alejarse de los 13 :fiufiu:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

Jajajajaja que momento,que tension,que intensidad..... jajajajajaja

Pecata sigues viva???


----------



## ddddd (21 Ene 2010)

Burney, ¿sigues viendo la entrada en NHH en 3,85 o tal vez mejor esperarla un poco más abajo?

Saludos.


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Jajajajaja que momento,que tension,que intensidad..... jajajajajaja
> 
> Pecata sigues viva???



A medias...
Larga en 11510.
Voy a seguir con el método Luca.


----------



## Burney (21 Ene 2010)

vaya pedazo de picado que ha hecho el Composite... justo lo han parado en el nivel 2270

si se pierde seguiremos cayendo con fuerza


PD: Luca, DPTR a 1,23. Ya me parecia a mi que el rebote de ayer no era de fiar...


----------



## Interesado (21 Ene 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yltlSuWqvzc&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yltlSuWqvzc&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

+10 char


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Ene 2010)

O esto sube o mi cuenta de Interdin hace Default xDDDDDDD


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ene 2010)

La grafica del sp500 da miedito...


----------



## Burney (21 Ene 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> Burney, ¿sigues viendo la entrada en NHH en 3,85 o tal vez mejor esperarla un poco más abajo?
> 
> Saludos.



pues hace un momento habia hecho un pequeño picoteo en 3.91 pensando que ya no las vería en 3,80...

el paquete gordo lo tengo en 3,81...

si entras o no depende de si vas a ser rápido en salir si ves que pierde la directriz, es una entrada que obliga a usar el stop porque si se rompe a la baja se puede ir directa al 3,50


PD: He quitado la compra en 3,81. No me gusta cómo van las cosas y con el picoteo me conformo por ahora.


----------



## no_loko (21 Ene 2010)

Vaya hoxtión! Voy a arriegar y sigo corto en TRE y SAN. Saludos.


----------



## Depeche (21 Ene 2010)

Yo me he puesto corto en Inditex a 45,50 esta tarde, creo que va a tener una caida considerable en los próximos dias.
¿Alguna opinión sobre inditex?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

Me da que el 11500 no va a aguantar,nos vamos a ir al 11200


----------



## Claca (21 Ene 2010)

Largo en 11.480....

PD: Stop ajustadísimo

PD2: Fuera en nada, la operación más rápida de mi vida. Sin contar cuando perdí la virginidad


----------



## rosonero (21 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La grafica del sp500 da miedito...



Si hasta tú pierdes la fe, entonces si que da miedito


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

Cierro largos,maricon el ultimo


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ene 2010)

Al botas le están friendo a fuego corto


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ene 2010)

Pues yo a pesar de lo que dije ayer no he podido evitar abrir 3 minis largos...palmando nada menos que 130 puntos en cada uno...

Esto es una puta mierda...pero de las gordas,gordas...admirable el buen rollo con que encaja aqui la gente las perdidas 


Joder,joder,joder...y todavia tengo que dar gracias de haberlos cerrado


----------



## Claca (21 Ene 2010)

¿El S&P por dónde anda?

Mi apuesta es que no pierde los 1120. Si eso sucediese, empezaría de nuevo el reinado del guano.


----------



## fmc (21 Ene 2010)

Bueno, ya estoy perdiendo con largos lo que había ganado esta tarde con cortos :ouch:


----------



## Catacrack (21 Ene 2010)

Esta tarde va a saltar mas gente por la ventana que en todo el 1929 junto.


----------



## carvil (21 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes 


Corre el rumor que tio Ben no será confirmado :XX:

Las manos fuertes tienen la virtud de comprar barato y vender caro


Salu2


----------



## rosonero (21 Ene 2010)

Ayer, releyendo otro foro, se veía como muchos habían intentado varias veces ponerse largo en diferentes puntos de la bajada con el mismo resultado.

¿Sera cuestión de esperar hasta los mismísimos 1120 SP?


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ene 2010)

Me duele... :´´(
Que saña tiene hoy el MM.


----------



## fmc (21 Ene 2010)

De Cárpatos...



> Vean en este gráfico como el Dow Jones está perdiendo la directriz alcista mayor desde marzo, como otros muchos índices.
> 
> Les he puesto en línea roja el mínimo de diciembre. Les recuerdo el estudio del otro día, según el cual la inmensa mayoría de las veces en que se pierde el mínimo de diciembre se tiene una corrección desde ese momento de las duras con una media del 10% y a veces mucho más.
> 
> Momento técnico muy peligroso.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

Creo que me voy a poner corto en IBLA....


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2010)

Cierro corto en ING a 6.99


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

Aunque parezca mentira llevo el saldo del dia en positivo...

Joder como se certifique hoy el san salgo esta noche hasta las 7 de la mañana a celebrarlo jajajajajaja


----------



## Claca (21 Ene 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Ayer, releyendo otro foro, se veía como muchos habían intentado varias veces ponerse largo en diferentes puntos de la bajada con el mismo resultado.
> 
> ¿Sera cuestión de esperar hasta los mismísimos 1120 SP?



Se han cerrado muchos largos con la pérdida de los 500. Los 1120 todavía no se han visto, creo. Sería un buen punto de rebote.


----------



## Catacrack (21 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Creo que me voy a poner corto en IBLA....



Tu amigo HL va corto y le estan metiendo un +3%. En cuanto el venda sera un buen momento de entrada.


----------



## destr0 (21 Ene 2010)

Hemos quebrado ya?


----------



## Burney (21 Ene 2010)

el IBEX se ha parado justo en el canal verde del gráfico del IBEX 

si este nivel se pierde... habría que mirar bastante por abajo...

es el gráfico que subí ayer, por lo que la linea está algo más arriba.





[/QUOTE]


PD: ddddd, he vendido las NHH. El Composite está perdiendo el nivel clave, por tanto dudo mucho que aguante la directriz.


----------



## destr0 (21 Ene 2010)

ahí viene otra oleada de guano, agarraos...


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2010)

Comprado todo el cargamento de cortos en BME a 22.22

edito: Ya no tengo cortos en mi poder, todo liquidado.


----------



## Claca (21 Ene 2010)

¿Era hoy la feria internacional del yate? 

¡Alguna alma caritativa que ponga como va el S&P en tiempo real, please! Los pobres como yo no tenemos de eso...


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ene 2010)

Joder,que exageracion...esto tiene alguna clase de explicacion "fundamental"? o bolsa es bolsa,como diria aquel? 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Comprado todo el cargamento de cortos en BME a 22.22
> 
> edito: Ya no tengo cortos en mi poder, todo liquidado.



Ahora empezará todo a subir...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Era hoy la feria internacional del yate?
> 
> ¡Alguna alma caritativa que ponga como va el S&P en tiempo real, please! Los pobres como yo no tenemos de eso...



http://www.google.com/finance?q=INDEXSP:.INX

Aquí lo ves en RT creo...

Sin ser rico ni nada... sientate cuando veas el grafo XD


----------



## destr0 (21 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Era hoy la feria internacional del yate?
> 
> ¡Alguna alma caritativa que ponga como va el S&P en tiempo real, please! Los pobres como yo no tenemos de eso...



ADVFN - ADVFN

te has de registar (gratis) pero tienes grafica en tiempo real estricto


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder,que exageracion...esto tiene alguna clase de explicacion "fundamental"? o bolsa es bolsa,como diria aquel? 8:



Las palabras de Obama sobre los bankitos.... mira el grafo del S&P coincide con la hora que se ha puesto a decir cosas.

S&P 500 INDEX,RTH - Google Finance

Las noticias y palabras de los políticos también son fundamentales, las espectativas son una variable macro bastante fuerte en los modelos IS LM, tanto como los tipos de interés.


----------



## destr0 (21 Ene 2010)

y si te da perrreza registrarte, aquí tienes otras en tiempo real con grafica:

futuro sp500 Provided by ProFinanceService
futuro DJ Provided by ProFinanceService
sp500 Provided by ProFinanceService
DJ Provided by ProFinanceService

vaya, acabo de comproabar que así no funcionan. ves a http://www.forexpf.ru/_quote_show_/java/ y luego pincha encima de SP500, DJIA, SP500_FUT y DJIA_FUT para que se te abra la grafica asociada.

también hay tr de metales y divisas con gráfica


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> ahí viene otra oleada de guano, agarraos...



Es que es como una inmersion...recupera unos puntillos de vez en cuando...y vuelta hacia abajo con mas brio...


----------



## Sylar (21 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> guano...





> Iniciado por Claca
> ¿... yate?



¿arriba? ¿abajo?

:: :: ::


----------



## Claca (21 Ene 2010)

Gracias Luca, destr0 

Creo que estamos a punto de rebotar, pero jode al ser ya el último tramo de la sesión. El S&P está a 20 puntos ibexianos de su soporte, entonces.

PD: El largo que me ha salido mal me ha costado menos que un par de entradas de cine. Es un precio pequeño para ver la sesión de hoy. El SAN roza el Nelson del 5%.

PD2: ¡Se ha visto el -5%! Tonueeeeeeeel


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Gracias Luca, destr0
> 
> Creo que estamos a punto de rebotar, pero jode al ser ya el último tramo de la sesión. El S&P está a 20 puntos ibexianos de su soporte, entonces.



Llevamos diciendo esto desde hace 100 puntos, donde nos hemos puesto largos unos cuantos...
No sé si esto tiene remedio.


----------



## carvil (21 Ene 2010)

El siguiente soporte fiable en el E-Mini es 1.115 

Y puede coincidir con un doble techo en el US$ en 79


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2010)

Veo probable que la bajada del Stoxx se pare en 2855, sería un buen punto donde entrar largos.

Yo no acompañaré :cook:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Tu amigo HL va corto y le estan metiendo un +3%. En cuanto el venda sera un buen momento de entrada.



jajajajja,he promediado,les estoy metiendo el nabo a varios valores,me pongo a lo mio jajajajaja

Vamos para abajoooooooooooo


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Llevamos diciendo esto desde hace 100 puntos, donde nos hemos puesto largos unos cuantos...
> No sé si esto tiene remedio.



No es por tocar las pelotas,que aqui para paquete yo,pero...cerraste los largos que tenias esta mañana a primera hora? :S


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ene 2010)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No es por tocar las pelotas,que aqui para paquete yo,pero...cerraste los largos que tenias esta mañana a primera hora? :S



:ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

pepon saluda al campeon jajajajajajajajaja


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Ene 2010)

Vendo Kleenex por la voluntad o


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ene 2010)

mei dei, mei dei
no me funciona la web de R4...


----------



## Burney (21 Ene 2010)

Miradlo vosotros mismos, más abajo del 11200 ya hay el abismo (por lo menos hasta el 10200 que es dónde está el 38,2%)

lo único que habría que tener en cuenta es la directriz de color rosa, pero quitando eso sólo veo abismo...

mucho cuidado con dejar ningún largo abierto, si el composite confirma la pérdida de la directriz alcista que tiene en 2268-2270 habría fuertes caídas y apertura mañana con gap...











pecata minuta dijo:


> mei dei, mei dei
> no me funciona la web de R4...



a mí sí que me funciona... debe ser cosa de tu ordenador o tu conexión


----------



## destr0 (21 Ene 2010)

de carpatos:

¿Qué pasa? [Imprimir] 



Ahora sí lo tengo claro. El mercado está reaccionando así por el anuncio que hará a las 17h4o hora española el presidente de EEUU, Obama, y en el que se teme va a limitar el trading por cuenta propia de los grandes bancos de inversión. Vamos ni más ni menos que va a cortar el flujo de dinero que realmente hizo subir la bolsa desde marzo. Va al corazón directo de las instituciones. Obama dispara al corazón, y el pánico es generalizado en estos momentos. Los grandes bancos de inversión se estaban defendiendo por el trading por cuenta propia si les quitan eso sus resultados se van a resentir de forma muy grave.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

Ya os vale,viendo como baja os poneis largos y aguantais....
Yo abri largo en 11500,y lo cerre al ver el panorama y a cortos a diestro y siniestro,que baja todo,da igual,en panico como este ganas rapido y nunca palmas,me cebe con el botas al perder los 11.... hoy le he kitado al botas mas de 3k... pero los largos me han kitado 2k...al menos gano algo de momento.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> mei dei, mei dei
> no me funciona la web de R4...



Eso me paso a mi en Marzo con ING que opera con R4,en momentos de alto volumen de usuarios les peta el server,o eso dicen....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> de carpatos:
> 
> ¿Qué pasa? [Imprimir]
> 
> ...



Que mamen,mad max se acerca...:Aplauso:


----------



## destr0 (21 Ene 2010)

y ahí viene de nuevo...


----------



## Sylar (21 Ene 2010)

veo dolor en la robasta.


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ene 2010)

No puedo hacer nada, no me funciona la web.
Mierdaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

No voy a entrar corto en IBLA a ver si en la robasta me van a encular...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No puedo hacer nada, no me funciona la web.
> Mierdaaaaaaaaa.



Vas larga ¿?

En la robasta creo que van a subir bastante...


----------



## fmc (21 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vas larga ¿?
> 
> En la robasta creo que van a subir bastante...



Pues están en mínimos :ouch:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Pues están en mínimos :ouch:



Símbolo: SAN.MC 
Última transacción: 10,86 17:32% 
Cambio: 0,52 (4,53%) 
Oferta: 10,80 
Demanda: 10,91 


San va parriba de momento.


----------



## ddddd (21 Ene 2010)

Ya se que me tacharéis de kamikaze, pero, ¿momento de entrar en ENMD ahora que está en 0,81?

Saludos.


----------



## fmc (21 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Símbolo: SAN.MC
> Última transacción: 10,86 17:32%
> Cambio: 0,52 (4,53%)
> Oferta: 10,80
> ...



Me refiero al IBEX


----------



## carvil (21 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> de carpatos:
> 
> ¿Qué pasa? [Imprimir]
> 
> ...



Es una especie de recuperación de la antigua ley Glass-Steagall.

Si esto se confirma un 10 para Obama

Y comienza la diversión.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vas larga ¿?
> 
> En la robasta creo que van a subir bastante...



Van a empapelar a diestro y siniestro.

Como me gustan estas jornadas,hay que ser operando rapido y listo como un roboc :Baile:


----------



## Depeche (21 Ene 2010)

Yo de momento he acertado poniéndome corto en Inditex a 45,50 euros.
Os recomiendo que le echeis un vistazo a su gráfica,hoy ha iniciado una caída que va a ser muy acentuada,no descarto que baje como mínimo a 34 euros.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ene 2010)

11395 el futuro del Ibex...casi nada...


----------



## destr0 (21 Ene 2010)

Ale, sentenciado, mañana abrimos o muy arriba o muy abajo, según lo de Carpatos, cruzad los dedos a ver si "toca" vuestra posición, si la tenéis


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo de momento he acertado poniéndome corto en Inditex a 45,50 euros.
> Os recomiendo que le echeis un vistazo a su gráfica,hoy ha iniciado una caída que va a ser muy acentuada,no descarto que baje como mínimo a 34 euros.



Estoy bastante de acuerdo contigo, pero igual corregimos al alza, no veo guano definitivo todavía... ponte un SP...


----------



## fmc (21 Ene 2010)

Entonces, ¿toca ahora ir a por los 12500 o qué? :ouch:


----------



## Kujire (21 Ene 2010)

*Breaking News ... P.Obama*

Obama comienza su discurso.... sobre el Propietary Trading (GS en la mira de todos)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Obama comienza su discurso.... sobre el Propietary Trading (GS en la mira de todos)



Ese sí que va a ser un valor interesante para cortos, qué envidia que tú puedes....


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2010)

Al final se han cumplido las previsiones y mis posiciones han llegado a objetivos.

¡Me encanta que los planes salgan bien!


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Ale, sentenciado, mañana abrimos o muy arriba o muy abajo, según lo de Carpatos, cruzad los dedos a ver si "toca" vuestra posición, si la tenéis



Apostaria a que va a haber hostion del bueno en la apertura...


España 35	11338 11356 17:44 *-78*


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

Pues mulder mete en la play las IBLA para mañana puede que estén a punto de caramelo...


----------



## Burney (21 Ene 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> Ya se que me tacharéis de kamikaze, pero, ¿momento de entrar en ENMD ahora que está en 0,81?
> 
> Saludos.



ddddd, espero que al final no entraras en NHH, yo me salé por los pelos en 3.815.

Ahora tras la casi confirmación de la rotura de la directriz a la baja habría unos objetivos a corto en 3,50 y a medio el 2,50.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Apostaria a que va a haber hostion del bueno en la apertura...



Pues ponte corto con un contrato gordo del ibex...


----------



## destr0 (21 Ene 2010)

DJ en 10379, eurostoxx 2830 y futuro SP 1111,75


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (21 Ene 2010)

Bueno este lunes iba a comprar FTSE100 para largo plazo ya que se me acaba el plazo para rellenar mi ISA, pero vi unas cuantas senyales "bearish" asi que decidi esperar unos dias, veo que he hecho bien.

Alguno ha estado inviertiendo para largo plazo o todavia no?


----------



## Misterio (21 Ene 2010)

La que acaba de liar Obama.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

dddd sí que dan ganas de pillar unas ENMD...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

Yo creo que él mismo no es consciente por falta de experiencia, pero acaba de decir posiblemente unas de las palabras más dañinas para las bolsas en años


Jajajaja que dice??Donde se puede ver?

Kujiiiiiiiii que pasaaaaaaaaaa esto se hundeeeeeeee jajajaja


----------



## carvil (21 Ene 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Obama comienza su discurso.... sobre el Propietary Trading (GS en la mira de todos)




Kujire cuando puedas resumes no tengo audio


----------



## destr0 (21 Ene 2010)

carpatos:

¡¡¡¡Alarma roja!!!! [Imprimir] 



Obama propone acabar con el trading por cuenta propia de los bancos. Una auténtica bomba contra los bancos.


----------



## ddddd (21 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> ddddd, espero que al final no entraras en NHH, yo me salé por los pelos en 3.815.
> 
> Ahora tras la casi confirmación de la rotura de la directriz a la baja habría unos objetivos a corto en 3,50 y a medio el 2,50.



Al final no entré en NHH, menudo estaba el ambiente, muchas gracias por tu advertencia.

Lo que me pienso mucho es ENMD, ha llegado al objetivo demasiado rápido y eso me asusta, creo que esperaré a a ver si baja algo más, aunque en la anterior ocasión voló desde los 0,80 actuales.

Saludos.

Edito: Ahora mismo 0,78, joderrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## aksarben (21 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues ponte corto con un contrato gordo del ibex...



No le tientes... xD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

Goldman Sachs Group, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> Al final no entré en NHH, menudo estaba el ambiente, muchas gracias por tu advertencia.
> 
> Lo que me pienso mucho es ENMD, ha llegado al objetivo demasiado rápido y eso me asusta, creo que esperaré a a ver si baja algo más, aunque en la anterior ocasión voló desde los 0,80 actuales.
> 
> ...



Mira los fundamentales.....

EntreMed Receives NASDAQ Staff Determination Letter Regarding Noncompliance with Minimum Bid Price Rule and Requests... -- ROCKVILLE, Md., Jan. 20 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ --


----------



## destr0 (21 Ene 2010)

Me da que a Obama le va a pasar brevenete lo mismo que a Kennedy como siga por esa senda...


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2010)

Como la está liando Obama, esto si que es guano del bueno...


----------



## Kujire (21 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets
> 
> Yo creo que él mismo no es consciente por falta de experiencia, pero acaba de decir posiblemente unas de las palabras más dañinas para las bolsas en años
> 
> ...



JC como siempre en contra del mundo, largo y con todo el equipo:XX:


----------



## Claca (21 Ene 2010)

Al igual no lo sabían. ¿Pero no son los banqueros los amos del mundo? ¿No son precisamente este tipo de cosas las que están descontadas?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

Pues reaccionemos, qué otros bancos de inversión nos podemos meter cortos en r4 del Eurostoxx ¿?


----------



## Kujire (21 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Kujire cuando puedas resumes no tengo audio



en una frase: ... dedicatoria a los bancos



> "...if you wanna fight....I am gonna take that fight"


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> JC como siempre en contra del mundo, largo y con todo el equipo:XX:



Ahora pondra la sirena esa roja en la web,y dentro de 2 dias en mundo hedge dira que las instituciones han pasado a saldo vendedor jajajajajaja


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2010)

El euro acaba de girar y empieza a subir fortísimo, eso también lo adelantaba esta tarde. Creo que el Stoxx tiene objetivo alrededor del 2800, no parará hasta llegar ahí.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

Quien se puso largo en el botas hoy en los 11 y pico????

Por cortesia de la casa!!!


----------



## Burney (21 Ene 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> Al final no entré en NHH, menudo estaba el ambiente, muchas gracias por tu advertencia.
> 
> Lo que me pienso mucho es ENMD, ha llegado al objetivo demasiado rápido y eso me asusta, creo que esperaré a a ver si baja algo más, aunque en la anterior ocasión voló desde los 0,80 actuales.
> 
> ...



ahora te lo estoy mirando en el gráfico... pero teniendo en cuenta que se están perdiendo niveles técnicos importantes y la noticia sobre lo de las intenciones de Obama creo que lo más prudente es la liquidez...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El euro acaba de girar y empieza a subir fortísimo, eso también lo adelantaba esta tarde. Creo que el Stoxx tiene objetivo alrededor del 2800, no parará hasta llegar ahí.



Pues eso me despista muchísimo Mulder, vamos a seguir bajando en el ESPE con el eur/usd parriba ¿¿??


----------



## ddddd (21 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mira los fundamentales.....
> 
> EntreMed Receives NASDAQ Staff Determination Letter Regarding Noncompliance with Minimum Bid Price Rule and Requests... -- ROCKVILLE, Md., Jan. 20 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ --




Pues nada, una acción a ver desde la barrera 

Saludos.


----------



## Interesado (21 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Quien se puso largo en el botas hoy en los 11 y pico????
> 
> Por cortesia de la casa!!!



La ventaja de no ir apalancado es que unas pérdidas del 1.5% no son el fin del mundo.

Pero gracias de todos modos, me será de utilidad para cuando me siente dentro de un rato...


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues eso me despista muchísimo Mulder, vamos a seguir bajando en el ESPE con el eur/usd parriba ¿¿??



No creo, mañana toca rebote y sería lógico pensar que va a ser fuerte.


----------



## Kujire (21 Ene 2010)

"


> Is these folks wanting to fight.... is a fight I am gonna take"
> 
> P.Obama dixit 01.21.2010


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

Lo que están diciendo los operadores es que ahora falta que la propuesta de Obama salga adelante, que es tan dañina para los bancos que las presiones van a ser tan tremendas que la lucha en el Congreso puede ser enorme y muy larga


Buahhhh
Que congresista se va a poner en contra de GS y compañia????
Cuanto tardaran en hacerlo efectivo si es aprobado???
Recordad quien realmente manda en usa son sus banqueros.


----------



## fmc (21 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No creo, mañana toca rebote y sería lógico pensar que va a ser fuerte.



Que Obama te escuche :Aplauso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Quien se puso largo en el botas hoy en los 11 y pico????
> 
> Por cortesia de la casa!!!



El SAN es el menor de mis problemas (500acc a 11.15). Me preocupan más los 6 largos a 11.700 :´(


----------



## fmc (21 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El SAN es el menor de mis problemas (500acc a 11.15). Me preocupan más los 6 largos a 11.700 :´(


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El SAN es el menor de mis problemas (500acc a 11.15). Me preocupan más los 6 largos a 11.700 :´(



Seran minis no????


----------



## Interesado (21 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No creo, mañana toca rebote y sería lógico pensar que va a ser fuerte.



Dios te oiga Mulder. Siguiendo tu consejo puse una orden ayer y hoy tengo unas MTS a 30.18... ienso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Seran minis no????



Sip, joder, no me imagino palmando 18.000€ ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

Dow 10,407.79 -195.36 (-1.84%) 
S&P 500 1,118.89 -19.15 (-1.68%) 
Nasdaq 2,265.60 -25.65 (-1.12%) 

Se estçan metiendo una buena piña tmb.. me da miedo irme con mis largos abiertos aunque no se están portando mal.

Igual lo de Obama se queda en marketing viral, hoy le van a llegar varios correos de "admiradores" XD


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2010)

Modo recuperación activado....


----------



## fmc (21 Ene 2010)

Los de El Mundo andan algo perdidos...
*Las malas previsiones del FMI para España golpean la Bolsa*


----------



## Kujire (21 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sip, joder, no me imagino palmando 18.000€ ::



Yo me sé de alguien:56: que está palmando 18.000 x 200:8:

PD: Aprovecho para saludar a los compas


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2010)

Ahora veremos una traspaso de dinero al sector farmaceutico....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Yo me sé de alguien:56: que está palmando 18.000 x 200:8:



En serio kuji?

Pero el dinero no es tuyo, total...


----------



## Burney (21 Ene 2010)

ddddd, la verdad es que buena pinta no hace la verdad... hace pinta de ir a buscar niveles inferiores...

además teniendo en cuenta que el MACD diario está a punto de dar señal de venta...

y que encima los indices están rompiendo niveles importantes a la baja (cuando los indices caen suelen arrastrarlo todo a la baja)

yo creo que es muchisimo riesgo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ahora veremos una traspaso de dinero al sector farmaceutico....



Eso estaba pensando yo pero me ha metido de golpe un -6% en HYTM!!!


----------



## rosonero (21 Ene 2010)

Caoentó!!!!!!! Pillo dos minis largos (11400) aguantando con paciencia hasta el final de la sesión y después leo lo de regular el trading bancario posteado por Carpatos sobre las 17:15 

Está visto que a Mulder y Cárpatos no se les puede quitar el ojo de encima


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> En serio kuji?
> 
> Pero el dinero no es tuyo, total...



Es de un forero del hilo jajajajajaja

Joder,reirse de estas situaciones hacen llorar al niño jesus :XX:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Yo me sé de alguien:56: que está palmando 18.000 x 200:8:
> 
> PD: Aprovecho para saludar a los compas



Que malaaaaaaaaaaa eres


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El SAN es el menor de mis problemas (500acc a 11.15). Me preocupan más los 6 largos a 11.700 :´(



Si quieres compramos un bote de esos a medias.
Solo es para soportar hoy el dolor. Mañana va a subir. 
Menuda semanita que llevamos, largos cuando hay que ir cortos, cortos cuando hay que ir largos, otra vez largos cuando hay que ir cortos. Si hubiese hecho todo al reves, en los puntos en los que he entrado, creo que habría ganado unos 3.000 euros solo con tres o cuatro minis esta semana.


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2010)

DONPEPONE... estaba "out of order" again.... .... dudo que hubiese vuelvo al mercado....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

Creo que dijo los 13.000 antes de que estuviera a 11.400 así que.. no creo que haga tantos roll over...


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2010)

Luca... HYTM... poquito negociado... en cambio en otras, están comprando barato........ rally pharmacolero, ya!!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si quieres compramos un bote de esos a medias.
> Solo es para soportar hoy el dolor. Mañana va a subir.
> Menuda semanita que llevamos, largos cuando hay que ir cortos, cortos cuando hay que ir largos, otra vez largos cuando hay que ir cortos. Si hubiese hecho todo al reves, en los puntos en los que he entrado, creo que habría ganado unos 3.000 euros solo con tres o cuatro minis esta semana.



¿Quieres decir que con sólo uno nos llega para los dos? :XX:


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2010)

IsoRay, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

Peca, mejor que no te vea tu marido escribir esas cosas...XD

Respecto a ISR cuando ya van subiendo un 100% da un poco de cosa entrar XDDDDD


----------



## chollero (21 Ene 2010)

Iniciado por chameleon 
ten cuidado con los cortos en ING, los cuidadores son muy cabrones, y a veces les dá por saltar cortos subiendo un 4% en la sesión

yo iba a entrar largo en 7.34 pero lo alcanzó cuando estaba alejado de la pantalla y me lo perdí. en mi opinión puede bajar hasta 7,15 fácil

Lo espero en 6.92-6.86 para finales de semana, probablemente el jueves, aunque aun no lo he calculado del todo correctamente, pero mi primera estimación va por ahí. 



increible el Dr. ultimamente lo flipo con el, saludos


----------



## Diegales (21 Ene 2010)

Como ya comente por aqui yo lo vendi todo a mediados de Dic2009, con el Dow en torno a los 10400. Estas subidas de primeros de agnos me hicieron dudar de la estrategia, pero a esta hora, volvemos a estar como al principio. 

Espero con la cagna puesta a que baje de los 9000. Creo qeu los 8500 puede ser un buen sitio para entrar (ni lineas ni nada, "gut feeling porqueyolovalgo").


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Peca, mejor que no te vea tu marido escribir esas cosas...XD



Pobrecito... me dice "ha bajado mucho la bolsa hoy, ¿no? ¿has perdido mucho?", le he dicho "bah, no, no mucho, no te preocupes..."


----------



## Kujire (21 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Creo que dijo los 13.000 antes de que estuviera a 11.400 así que.. no creo que haga tantos roll over...



escrito por PP:cook: (fecha aprox 1ra - 2da semana de Nov09)



> Las Bolsas se van a MAXIMOS HISTORICOS el año que viene. *It´s written on the wall*.
> 
> En las próximas 3 o 4 semanas vereis los principales mercados subir mas de un 10%.
> Si el Ibex rompre el 11900 se va a 13.000
> ...



su autopregunta.... me llena de ternura maternal:bla:


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2010)

Essex Rental Corporation - Units 03/04/2011 - Google Finance


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Ene 2010)

Creo que estan calentando el mercado de bonos USA para la semana que viene, les interesa una bolsa en caida libre......

*U.S. TREASURY TO AUCTION $42 BILLION IN FIVE-YEAR NOTES
*U.S. TREASURY TO AUCTION $32 BILLION IN SEVEN-YEAR NOTES
*U.S. TREASURY TO AUCTION $25 BILLION IN SIX-MONTH BILLS
*U.S. TREASURY TO AUCTION $23 BILLION IN THREE-MONTH BILLS
*U.S. TREASURY TO AUCTION $44 BILLION IN TWO-YEAR NOTES
U.S. Treasury to Sell $118 Billion in Notes Next Week 

Media Mark creo que lo llaman a eso


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (21 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Essex Rental Corporation - Units 03/04/2011 - Google Finance



Lo flipas... podías haber puesto esta en la lista XD


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2010)

Si... veràs ... esas son las listas de subcriptores de pago... XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2010)

WASHINGTON Es "poco probable" que el Senado de Estados Unidos efectúe esta semana la votación para la confirmación de un segundo mandato del titular de la Reserva Federal, Ben Benanke, en la dirección del banco central, dijo el jueves el asistente de un importante senador demócrata. 

Previamente esta semana, ayudantes de líderes demócratas en el Senado, indicaron que los legisladores posiblemente someterían a votación el viernes la confirmación de Bernanke, pero ahora eso parece estar en dudas, señaló el ayudante. 

El mandato de cuatro años del presidente de la Fed expira el 31 de enero. No está claro qué ocurrirá si el Senado no lo ha confirmado para un segundo período para ese entonces. 

Se espera que Bernanke sea confirmado una vez que se celebre la votación, pero hay un grupo de legisladores que está evitando que el Senado ponga el tema a votación. 

Uno de estos senadores, Bernie Sanders, independiente por Vermont, y que generalmente vota con la mayoría demócrata, está presionando al presidente Barack Obama para que retire la nominación de Bernanke y seleccione otro candidato para que dirija la Fed.


----------



## no_loko (21 Ene 2010)

Fuertes descensos en Santander, que hasta ha sido inhibido de cotización
jueves, 21 enero 2010, 17:05

Turbulencias en el sector financiero de todo el mundo

BANCO SANTANDER
Precio Var. % Var. Fecha
10,8900 -4,22% -0,4800 17:35:48

Atentos a los movimientos de Banco Santander porque, cuando sus acciones caían más de un 4%, *el valor ha sido inhibido*. No obstante, ya ha vuelto a cotizar y lo hace con pérdidas superiores al 4%, en los 10,90 euros.

Entre los motivos que llevan a la entidad ha registrar este mal comportamiento pueden estar que el valor ha perdido el soporte de los 11,07 euros, pero también noticias fundamentales que están perjudicando al sector financiero en general. De hecho, los bancos caen en el Stoxx600 un 2%. Entre estas informaciones destacan las que llegan desde el otro lado del Atlántico, donde se espera que, en menos de una hora, el presidente Obama anuncie restricciones a la gestión del riesgo de los bancos.

Además, Bloomberg ha difundido hace unos minutos, unos informes de Crédit Suisse y Matrix que aseguran que los bancos británicos necesitarán más capital para hacer frente a las obligaciones que impondrá Basilea a partir del año que viene.

M.G.

Fuente: Bolsamanía



Parece ser que, aunque brevemente, se ha llegado a suspender la cotización de SAN hoy. :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

no_loko dijo:


> Fuertes descensos en Santander, que hasta ha sido inhibido de cotización
> jueves, 21 enero 2010, 17:05
> 
> Turbulencias en el sector financiero de todo el mundo
> ...



ha sido inhibido,pero A PALOS!!! :abajo:

PD: Botas,mañana te dare mas de lo tuyo,que no me olvido de tu cara :XX:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

He hablado telefónicamente con mucha gente, y se comenta en el mundillo de manos fuertes lo siguiente sobre la reforma Obama:

1- Podría secar la liquidez del mercado de acciones y otros mercados como materias primas, bonos, etc.

2- Causaría la aparición de un nuevo mercado totalmente diferente al conocido hasta ahora.

3- Repercusión grave en los beneficios de los bancos.

4- Bajada violenta en el volumen de todos los mercados.

5- Cierre de numerosos hedge y nuevos despidos masivos en el sector bancario.

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

Carpatos no duerme esta noche....


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2010)

CNMV ... velando por todos. XDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## sapito (21 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> He hablado telefónicamente con mucha gente, y se comenta en el mundillo de manos fuertes lo siguiente sobre la reforma Obama:
> 
> 1- Podría secar la liquidez del mercado de acciones y otros mercados como materias primas, bonos, etc.
> 
> ...



Qué fue de lo de Government Sachs...
Estarán creando ambiente para otro arreón parriba??


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ene 2010)

Yo lo que creo es que alguien también va a hablar con Obama por teléfono, y esto al final quedará en nada. Hay demasiados intereses en juego...

Por supuesto si esto no es así recogeré mi owned para añadir a la colección.


----------



## no_loko (21 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> PD: Botas,mañana te dare mas de lo tuyo,que no me olvido de tu cara :XX:



Dale alguna de mi parte...


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ene 2010)

este hilo se anima con las bajadas 

...y tonuel sin aparecer...estará confesando al botas


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Ene 2010)

Lo de Obama quedará en agua de borrajas.

1. Si representa un problema para el mercado no le dejarán hacerlo.

2. Dice que los bancos no podrán asumir según que nivel de riesgo ni operar con acciones propias. ahammmm, y soluciones para esto hay...... unas cuantas.
Yo sé de un país donde los bancos han creado empresas promotoras para meter todos los pisos que sus "clientes" les han "devuelto" (que tienen un valor muy por debajo del valor de financiación) para de esta forma no declarar los millones de euros que están perdiendo. Si en ese país pueden hacer eso, imaginaos en EEUU.


----------



## fmartin (21 Ene 2010)

Llevo 2 días sin entrar...qué me he perdido? Ha saltado alguno ya por la ventana?


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo lo que creo es que alguien también va a hablar con Obama por teléfono, y esto al final quedará en nada. Hay demasiados intereses en juego...
> 
> Por supuesto si esto no es así recogeré mi owned para añadir a la colección.



Opino lo mismo, no tiene sentido la medida y fastidian al particular. Obama busca notoriedad pero le va a salir el tiro por la culata, los gringos no son tan idiotas.

Y en caso de que la medida prospere no durará mucho, se darán cuenta de que es una soberana estupidez.


----------



## aksarben (21 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> essex rental corporation - units 03/04/2011 - google finance



:8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8:


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8:



El 15 de enero estaban a 0.03USD ... MESA POWAH!!! :baba:


Essex Rental Corporation (<nobr style="font-weight: normal; font-size: 100%; color: blue;" id="itxt_nobr_1_0">NASDAQ</nobr>: ESSXU) shares fell 99.62% to $0.03, creating a new 52-week low. Headquartered outside Chicago, ESSXU, through its subsidiary, Essex Crane, is one of North America's largest providers of lattice-boom crawler crane and attachment rental services.


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2010)

DryShips Inc. - Google Finance

De nuevo en la zona favorita para PUMPEAR... FAST MONEY!!!


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2010)

Santander sufre la entrada en su capital del guardián BNP, que comienza a prestar a hedge funds - Cotizalia.com


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ene 2010)

¿estamos recuperando o son alucinaciones mías?

Edito para responderme: esto no mejora.


----------



## Dawkins (21 Ene 2010)

Mulder como lo ves para mañana.. el ibex abrirá rebotando o nos hundimos?


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2010)

Dawkins dijo:


> Mulder como lo ves para mañana.. el ibex abrirá rebotando o nos hundimos?



Para mañana contaba con un rebote serio, pero en estos momentos no lo tengo muy claro, el euro lo veo subiendo en las próximas sesiones y eso podría ayudar a una recuperación. Yo creo que seguiremos bajando un poco más pero no tanto como hoy. La semana que viene si que veo más seguro un rebote.

Creo que no debí haber cerrado cortos tan pronto, pero apliqué la filosofía de que más vale pájaro en mano, de todas formas les he sacado unas buenas plusvalías a las acciones que llevaba, pero creo que aun les podría haber sacado unos pocos céntimos más.

De todas formas creo que voy a ir mirando en que me meto para posicionarme en largos la semana que viene, aunque será complicada y habrá que andar con mil ojos, entrando y saliendo en los momentos adecuados, el final de mes va a ser catastrófico, pero los dias anteriores es probable que veamos subidas fuertes como corrección.

edito: Es probable que allí donde entre sea para estar poco tiempo también, un dia o dos.


----------



## Interesado (21 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Santander sufre la entrada en su capital del guardián BNP, que comienza a prestar a hedge funds - Cotizalia.com



Parece que tonuel ha llamado al primo de zumosol para que le ayude con el botas...
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/prWhduZ5eUw&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/prWhduZ5eUw&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## destr0 (21 Ene 2010)

Dawkins dijo:


> Mulder como lo ves para mañana.. el ibex abrirá rebotando o nos hundimos?



Pues el DJ está ahora en mínimos diarios de nuevo 10380, y aún falta que los japos lo sientan, que ellos anoche cerraron verdes... no se como decirte...


----------



## Burney (21 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Para mañana contaba con un rebote serio, pero en estos momentos no lo tengo muy claro, el euro lo veo subiendo en las próximas sesiones y eso podría ayudar a una recuperación. Yo creo que seguiremos bajando un poco más pero no tanto como hoy. La semana que viene si que veo más seguro un rebote.
> 
> Creo que no debí haber cerrado cortos tan pronto, pero apliqué la filosofía de que más vale pájaro en mano, de todas formas les he sacado unas buenas plusvalías a las acciones que llevaba, pero creo que aun les podría haber sacado unos pocos céntimos más.
> 
> ...



viendo el gráfico del SAN yo diría que pueden pasar dos cosas, que abramos a la baja, se vaya a buscar apoyo en el 10,50 y ahi rebote hasta el 11,10...

o que rebote hasta el 11,10 y luego se vaya hacia abajo...

creo que tu _rebote serio_ cuadraría con la primera de las opciones que di

pero bueno, antes habrá que esperar a que cierre USA y luego...

PD: Mulder, estás repartiendo multiowneds a algunos de los que se acordaron de ti en los tags...


----------



## Dawkins (21 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Pues el DJ está ahora en mínimos diarios de nuevo 10380, y aún falta que los japos lo sientan, que ellos anoche cerraron verdes... no se como decirte...



No llego ni a novato, pero creo entender que habrá algo de guano...


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2010)

fmc dijo:


> He cambiado un corto por un largo en 11535 .... amo a vé si rebota....





Claca dijo:


> ¿Momento para probar largos, tal vez?
> 
> Mulder, ¿llegamos ya a objetivos de caída?





Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Largo gordo en 11500





pecata minuta dijo:


> A medias...
> Larga en 11510.
> Voy a seguir con el método Luca.





R3v3nANT dijo:


> O esto sube o mi cuenta de Interdin hace Default xDDDDDDD





Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cierro largos,maricon el ultimo





ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues yo a pesar de lo que dije ayer no he podido evitar abrir 3 minis largos...palmando nada menos que 130 puntos en cada uno...
> 
> Esto es una puta mierda...pero de las gordas,gordas...admirable el buen rollo con que encaja aqui la gente las perdidas
> 
> ...





R3v3nANT dijo:


> El SAN es el menor de mis problemas (500acc a 11.15). Me preocupan más los 6 largos a 11.700 :´(




Va por ustedes... 








Misterio dijo:


> La que acaba de liar Obama.




Con dos cojones... :XX:




Pepitoria dijo:


> este hilo se anima con las bajadas
> 
> ...y tonuel sin aparecer...estará confesando al botas




Al final no le he perdonado...

El SAN se va a los 3 euros... y el tito lo sabe...








Saludos


----------



## Hagen (21 Ene 2010)

Buenas,

Me podeis decir cuales son los simbolos en el yahoo finance del Futuro del IBEX, Futuro STOXX, Futuro DAX y futuro miniSP

Gracias de antemano.

Ya tengo al demonio funcionando en modo beta. Captando medidas cada minuto de los principales indices.


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Me podeis decir cuales son los simbolos en el yahoo finance del Futuro del IBEX, Futuro STOXX, Futuro DAX y futuro miniSP
> 
> ...



El futuro del Stoxx es este:

FESX.EX: Summary for DJ EURO STOXX 50- Yahoo! Finance

Los otros no los he encontrado en Yahoo, si das con ellos pon un post que me gustaría conocerles 

Bueno, aquí parece que hay algo:

Major U.S. Indices - Yahoo! Finance

edito: buscando un poco he encontrado el futuro del bund y del dax:

http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=FGBLM0.EX
http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=FDAX.EX

Falta el Ibex pero ese no lo veo.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Ene 2010)

DP! Nos han dado muuuy duro... y lo peor acabando en mínimos del día.

:56: Que dura es la vida del pobre... jaja

Buenas noches ^___^


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2010)

JUAS!

En el plus están dando una película ahora mismo que se llama:

"Los últimos días de Lehman brothers"

Que día más adecuado para echarla :XX:


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2010)

Wataru tienes razón... estamos como en los días previos a la subida, no conocemos los resultados de la votación... ese spike a 2.29USD para soltar +130.000accs no me gustó nada. :-[


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

Mañana van a caer los 11200 del ibex,esta escrito :XX:
Avisados estais :abajo:


----------



## donpepito (21 Ene 2010)

Con esos nuevos aliados, no está mal la operación, acumulando accs para prestar a los tiburones... al estilo OHL!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Con esos nuevos aliados, no está mal la operación, acumulando accs para prestar a los tiburones... al estilo OHL!



Mañana es el dia para que te quites el miedo de operar a corto,un intradia rapido y en una horita o 2 un 2%.


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> JUAS!
> 
> En el plus están dando una película ahora mismo que se llama:
> 
> ...




Yo estoy viendo una mejor en antena 3...


*El hundimiento...*



Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ene 2010)

Hay que empezar a revindicar el sentimiento peponiano ya 

Tonuel lleva manejando el timón ya mucho tiempo


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hay que empezar a revindicar el sentimiento peponiano ya
> 
> Tonuel lleva manejando el timón ya mucho tiempo



Yo no lo reivindico, pero estoy analizando el tinglado y veo que hay muchos números para un rebote fuerte mañana.

Aunque no será desde el primer minuto.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Santander sufre la entrada en su capital del guardián BNP, que comienza a prestar a hedge funds - Cotizalia.com



Así bajaron al Popular de 7 a 5. Lo tiene claro el SAN como comiencen a machacarlo a cortos


----------



## Hagen (22 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no lo reivindico, pero estoy analizando el tinglado y veo que hay muchos números para un rebote fuerte mañana.
> 
> Aunque no será desde el primer minuto.



Buenas Mulder,

gracias por la info anterior, he estado revisando los primeros datos del Demonio, y lo que me sale es que hubo una gran orden alcista en la subasta a ultima hora en el DJI (el 7% del total negociado en el día), no lo he podido comprobar con el SP ni con el Nasdaq, ya que no se actualizo el volumen en la ultima hora, no se si por problemas con yahoo

Sigo depurandolo.

Un saludo


----------



## chameleon (22 Ene 2010)

desde luego haber perdido soportes es muy feo

como hoy no se rebote la caída va a ser en vertical


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

Buenos días señores, en qué nos ponemos cortos? XD


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Ene 2010)

vaya! el SAN llegó a los 11 antes que a los 13...


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Ene 2010)

Seguimos cayendo :S


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

A los buenos dias!



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Buenos días señores, en qué nos ponemos cortos? XD



Hoy toca ponerse largos.


----------



## Burney (22 Ene 2010)

buenos dias, al final cerraron al IBEX justo encima de la linea verde

no sé qué puede pasar hoy. Si el SAN se acercara al 10,50 posiblemente podría intentar un picoteo.


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

Acabo de entrar largo en GRF.


----------



## pyn (22 Ene 2010)

Madre mia no veo un punto de entrada ni para largo ni para corto en el fucking ibex.


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

Acabo de entrar largo también en MTS.


----------



## pyn (22 Ene 2010)

Bajando otro 1,36%...


----------



## Burney (22 Ene 2010)

pilladas 300 SAN a 10.53

En principio les doy un objetivo de subida hasta el 11,10


PD: Fijaos dónde sujetaron ayer al SP500. Por eso no sería raro lo que comenta Mulder de que hoy haya rebote...


----------



## no_loko (22 Ene 2010)

Sigo corto en SAN. Está siendo el peor del IBEX ayer y hoy con diferencia. Puede que pierda pasta no cerrando ahora, pero algo me dice que un castigo de esta envergadura tiene que tener alguna explicación...


----------



## pyn (22 Ene 2010)

Esta semana ha podido hacer daño (o millonario) a muchos aquí ¿cómo va la cuenta de resultados?


----------



## Interesado (22 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Acabo de entrar largo también en MTS.



¿Que recorrido le ves a las MTS Mulder?


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

Buenos días.

Las agencias "amigas" están comprando en SAN;

BBVA
BANESTO


----------



## fmc (22 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Esta semana ha podido hacer daño (o millonario) a muchos aquí ¿cómo va la cuenta de resultados?



yo, a pesar del agujero de ayer/esta mañana, gano sobre un 60% desde que empecé a trabajar más en serio con r4 hace dos o tres meses 

PD: Aunque no me voy a hacer rico, juego con poquito dinero para ir aprendiendo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Ene 2010)

joooooooooooooder 
Le he metido un pepino al san en subasta,lo cerre en 10,55....creia que llegaria a los 10,5 con mas dificultad,
Busco otro punto de entrada en el san a corto,no creo que llegue a los 11


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Ene 2010)

Resistencias en 11400 del ibex y 10,8 san


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ene 2010)

Le están tocando mucho los O_O al botas con esta bajada. Tiene que echar humo

Bajaremos esta y otras semanas para luego repuntar a lo bestia, luego ya si, g_u_a_n_o


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> ¿Que recorrido le ves a las MTS Mulder?



Creo que podría llegar 35 para el jueves que viene, aunque este cálculo es preliminar.


----------



## carvil (22 Ene 2010)

Buenos dias 

Resistencia actual en el E-Mini 1.120 soporte 1.105

En US$ soporte 78.29 resistencia 78.65


Salu2


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Ene 2010)

Cierro segundo pepino del dia en san entrada 10,795 salida 10,705

Esta el botas mas tierno que el dia de la madre,voy a jugar con el todo el dia


----------



## Interesado (22 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que podría llegar 35 para el jueves que viene, aunque este cálculo es preliminar.



Mi sistema me da 35.21€ a cierre de ayer, pero no me mola nada esto de ir contra tendencia. 

La verdad es que ha habido más guano del que esperaba, a ver si empezamos a estabilizarnos un poco después de haber visitado los 11300.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Mi sistema me da 35.21€ a cierre de ayer, pero no me mola nada esto de ir contra tendencia.
> 
> La verdad es que ha habido más guano del que esperaba, a ver si empezamos a estabilizarnos un poco después de haber visitado los 11300.



algun día me vais a tener que contar qué hacen más o menos vuestros sistemas... me gustaría adentrarme en eso...


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Mi sistema me da 35.21€ a cierre de ayer, pero no me mola nada esto de ir contra tendencia.
> 
> La verdad es que ha habido más guano del que esperaba, a ver si empezamos a estabilizarnos un poco después de haber visitado los 11300.



Precisamente por esa razón de que el g**n* ha sido tan fuerte, el rebote también lo será. 

Aun no estamos realmente bajistas desde que se inició la subida de marzo, no se ha llegado ni siquiera a los mínimos de diciembre, aunque se hayan roto directrices y (puede que) fibos creo que es un juego hipnótico de los leoncios para hacernos operar en el sentido contrario al correcto.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

MTS mantiene muy bien el tipo, si nos giramos puede volar, creo que Mulder tiene mucha razón con ésta.. iberia creo que el momento de ponerse corto fué ayer para salir esta mañana por patas...


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

BBVA tiene cortos disponibles en RT4...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Ene 2010)

Esto tiene muy mala pinta para los largos....esta tarde a visitar el 11200 y a perforarlo.
A ver si sube esto que quiero sembrar mas cortos.
Los precios que veis hoy seran caros las proximas semanas,acordaros de esto si os da la tentacion de comprar.


----------



## Interesado (22 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> algun día me vais a tener que contar qué hacen más o menos vuestros sistemas... me gustaría adentrarme en eso...



El mio es simplemente un sistema de pivot-points con algún refinamiento.

Sólo me da precios de mínimos y máximos, y es bastante fiable cuando no son golpes muy fuertes. Desde principio de semana, por ejemplo, me dio la entrada de MTS a 30.16 y los 11500 del IBEX cuando estábamos guarreando con los 11800, pero no esperaba el golpe este tan fuerte.

El sistema de Mulder es muchísimo más útil, un rango de precios te sirve para no palmar demasiado pero saber los cambios de tendencia, no tiene precio . 

Con mi sistema sólo puedo "intuir" la fecha del final de la tendencia cuando lleva ya al menos la mitad del recorrido. Para mi la info de Mulder es vital.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

Esta empezando a subir MTS, igual entro con CFD y me estreno con esto a largo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2010)

Buenos dias... 

Veamos quien vendio ayer en el Ibex... ienso:







Saludos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos dias...
> 
> Veamos quien vendio ayer en el Ibex... ienso:
> 
> ...



Quien son cada color???


----------



## aksarben (22 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Quien son cada color???



Verdes = Pringaos.
Azul = Manos fuertes.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ene 2010)

MTS también la llevo desde hace tiempo


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

Luca, Index ventures ha ejecutado sus opciones?

He visto que han añadido... 21-01-2010 SEC

ARIAD - SEC filings


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Ene 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Verdes = Pringaos.
> Azul = Manos fuertes.



Pues las manos fuertes tampoco es que compren mucho....

Yo me esperaba un rebote hasta los 11500/11550 y volver a bajar,pero veo al ibex muy flojito
Aguantare un poco mas para meter los cortos al botas


----------



## aksarben (22 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, Index ventures ha ejecutado sus opciones?
> 
> He visto que han añadido... 21-01-2010 SEC
> 
> ARIAD - SEC filings



Pues son unas cuantas...


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Ene 2010)

Están mareando la perdiz. 

Resistencia Ibex 11.400, ¿cuál es el soporte?, pregunto para vender esos minis largos antes de palmar 1.500€ hoy también :o


----------



## Burney (22 Ene 2010)

me voy gente, mi madre ha tenido un desmayo estando en el campo y he de ir a buscarla para evitar que tenga que conducir

hasta la tarde, suerte a todos

PD: dejo las SAN con un stop loss en 10.47


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Pues las manos fuertes tampoco es que compren mucho....



Yo creo que la lectura que debes sacar es que no están vendiendo.


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> me voy gente, mi madre ha tenido un desmayo estando en el campo y he de ir a buscarla para evitar que tenga que conducir



Espero que se recupere.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, Index ventures ha ejecutado sus opciones?
> 
> He visto que han añadido... 21-01-2010 SEC
> 
> ARIAD - SEC filings



No exactamente....

El documento es un informe que comenta que ya no poseen el 5% o más de la empresa:

Lo pone justo al final...


http://ccbn.10kwizard.com/***/conve...884731&odef=8&rid=12&quest=1&xbrl=0&dn=2&dn=3

Relacionado con las acciones puede que utilizaran las put para venderlas...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

Burney que se recupere tu madre pronto, seguro que no es nada.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que la lectura que debes sacar es que no están vendiendo.



Hombre si venden las manos fuertes,caemos un 10%... en anteriores bajadas si compraban..y en esta no... yo saco esa lectura.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Pues son unas cuantas...



Son 2.680.000 y 93.000 de un total de 109.000.000 acciones.

Podéis hacer las cuentas y sale la bajada más o menos clavada.



Por cierto las ha comprado a 0,001 USD.

XD!


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

Pueden ser las acciones que vendieron antes de fin de año a 2.00USD ese gran bloque fuera de mercado?

Parece que cuadra la cuantia.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

No, me he confundido con el lenguaje técnico:

Rule 13d-1 -- Filing of Schedules 13D-G

Ahí tenéis qué es el informe que ha presentado.

Ha ejecutado unos warrants que tenía (un huevo más bien) y comunica eso a la SEC, lo que declara es que ha pillado esas acciones, vamos que se ha ampliado el number of shares o "float".

Lo malo es lo que comenta al final, que dice que ya no es propietario del 5% o más...

Es decir, ha ejecutado los warrants, entrega el doc a la SEC porque tiene más del 5% pero como ha vendido ya, pues declara que no tiene el 5% (bastante complicado el documento este...)


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No, me he confundido con el lenguaje técnico:
> 
> Rule 13d-1 -- Filing of Schedules 13D-G
> 
> ...



Buenos días ^___^!

Ya lo leí anoche, y he mirado en yahoo por si comentaban algo... menos mal, que estáis vosotros juass...

Yo pensaba que tenían 2 millones y pico de acciones e informaban que habían ejecutado esas 93 mil acciones de warrants...

Lo que cuenta Luca me gusta mucho más...

Burney... esperemos que lo de tu madre no sea nada...
Un saludo

Ed: Me había acojonado porque si te fijas un poco más abajo hay otro igual, pero de Orbimed... y ese largo las acciones...


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

Okay... esto es lo que comenté hace unas semanas... que alguien había ejecutado sus warrants... 

Podemos confirmar que hemos colocado esos 2.7M de acciones a 2.00USD ??? de ahí la junta extraordinaria... y los pocos papelitos que nos quedan....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^___^!
> 
> Ya lo leí anoche, y he mirado en yahoo por si comentaban algo... menos mal, que estáis vosotros juass...
> 
> ...



SI wata pero el tema es....

Que el documento se presenta si tienes más del 5%

Pero tiene al final una casilla que marcas, por si por el camino vendes, poder decir que ya no tienes el 5%

Es decir, ha ejecutado los warrants, entonces se emite papel, como paga 0,001 por cada acción, lo que ocurre es que si el mercado tiene 100 millones de acciones, a 1€ cada una, vale en ese momento 100M ok, entonces se ejecutan warrants por 2M y automáticamente vale 100M/102... mas la bajada por la venta (pánico bajista)

Creo que sí que coincide con la época de los 2,00 USD ya que las cantidades son a 11 de Diciembre (el total nº of shares previo)

No sé si te he aclarado algo o dejado peor XD

los 2M y las 93k son de 2 fondos diferentes que los gestiona la misma persona, si te fijas tiene que firmar 2 veces el doc...

Cómo aprovechan papel en la SEC.... un doc para 4 temas distintos!


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

A 2.00USD ejecutaron 1.8Millones de accs... luego habrán soltado a 2.4x .. de ahí las subidas tan sospechosas...

En resumen, que imprimieron acciones y convirtieron a su valor actual 2.0xUSD ... 18 Diciembre.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Ene 2010)

Lo de 0.001 por acción si que no me gusta nada...

En lo que comentas del 5% has de tener razón... Orbimed, tenía casi 5 millones... de 108... no llega al 5%, pero a saber como se cuentan.


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

Index ventures entró en ARIAd a menos de 1.00USD por acción , seguro que en la oferta, incluyeron los warrants a 0.xxUSD han duplicado su inversión.

Entraron en febrero 2009....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Lo de 0.001 por acción si que no me gusta nada...
> 
> En lo que comentas del 5% has de tener razón... Orbimed, tenía casi 5 millones... de 108... no llega al 5%, pero a saber como se cuentan.



El 0,001 es para pagar la comisión de imprimir papel creo yo. 

Qué mamones que van con retraso... si tuviera mas acceso a este tipo de fundamentales se iba a cagar la perra 

Watarú, dddd os paso los de HYTM

http://www.sec.gov/***-bin/browse-e...exclude&Find=Find+Companies&action=getcompany

(Uno se siente como de la CIA entrando en estas paginas con águilas calvas XD)

Por cierto ayer vaya meneos que pegó, la fase de sipikes que comenté está durando demasiado XD a ver si despegamos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Ene 2010)

Las Iberia van de pm,que objetivo tienes de bajada Mulder???


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

ARIA: ARIAD PHARMACEUTICALS INC Institutional Ownership

Aunque ahí salen datos actualizados... lo mismo no han vendido.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> ARIA: ARIAD PHARMACEUTICALS INC Institutional Ownership
> 
> Aunque ahí salen datos actualizados... lo mismo no han vendido.



De 6.5 a menos de 3... va un trecho pfff.

Ya nos iremos enterando pero miedo me da que los grandes ante la nueva emisión de papel, se estén largando.

Además no me está gustando esta compañía, que oscura que es... ¿qué paso con lo del día 20?. Nos desprecian de mala manera.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> ARIA: ARIAD PHARMACEUTICALS INC Institutional Ownership
> 
> Aunque ahí salen datos actualizados... lo mismo no han vendido.



Hombre ahí pone que tienen el 10,8% y en el doc de la SEC que ya no tienen más del 5% no sé...


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

*Short Interest Volume: ARIA*

Data as of 12/31/09 
// <!--[CDATA[ var so = new SWFObject("http://o.aolcdn.com/finance/static_c/__0118130757/flash/lc1_shortInterest.swf", "lc1_shortInterest", "570", "149", "8", "#FFFFFF"); so.addVariable("server", "http://idm.pf.aol.com"); so.addVariable("symbol", "ARIA"); so.addVariable("exch", "NAS"); so.addVariable("exchange", "NAS"); //so.addVariable("symbol", "GTSI"); //so.addVariable("exchange", "NAS"); so.addParam("menu", "false"); so.addParam("allow******access", "always"); so.write("lc1_shortInterest"); // ]]--> <!--******--> <table class="pf_data part_one"> <tbody> <tr class=" first odd"> <th class="first">Current Short Interest Shares</th> <td class="last">5.19 M</td> </tr> <tr class=" even"> <th class="first">Current Short Interest Ratio</th> <td class="last">2.30</td> </tr> <tr class=" last odd"> <th class="first">Float</th> <td class="last">103.94 M</td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <table class="pf_data part_two"><tbody><tr class=" first odd"> <th class="first">Short Interest as % of Float</th> <td class="last">6.30</td> </tr> <tr class=" even"> <th class="first">Average Daily Volume</th> <td class="last">1.97 M</td> </tr> <tr class=" last odd"> <th class="first">Outstanding Shares</th> <td class="last">109.04 M</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> *Short Interest Volume: ARIA*
> 
> Data as of 12/31/09
> 
> ...



Vaya esos colores y formatos me suenan al "pograma" especial de r4 no DP ?

Así cualquiera XD


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

Quizás tengan dos fondos operando...


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

No, es de la web que he puesto antes. XD mal pensadoooooooo


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hombre ahí pone que tienen el 10,8% y en el doc de la SEC que ya no tienen más del 5% no sé...



Ese 10% es el porcentaje entre institucionales, no del global.

DP! Aclara que quieres decir...


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

*Thursday, January 21, 2010*
 *SEC Filing: Greater than or Equal to 5% Acquisition*

1/21/10 |


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

Por ejemplo... JPM ... tienes varios fondos con acciones de ARIAd.... quizas INDEX VENTURES, lo ha desglosado en varios fondos... no tengo muy claro que vendan con un rendimiento x1 ....

Según mis fuentes ... este fondo tiene mucho dinero de RUS-IA... y hasta aquí puedo hablar.


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

Tengo en mente que Index ventures va a comprar +papelitos de ARIAd....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> *Thursday, January 21, 2010*
> *SEC Filing: Greater than or Equal to 5% Acquisition*
> 
> 1/21/10 |



Lee bien los Items 4&5 de la página 5...


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Por ejemplo... JPM ... tienes varios fondos con acciones de ARIAd.... quizas INDEX VENTURES, lo ha desglosado en varios fondos... no tengo muy claro que vendan con un rendimiento x1 ....
> 
> Según mis fuentes ... este fondo tiene mucho dinero de RUS-IA... y hasta aquí puedo hablar.



Hombre es un fondo con capital inglés y ya se sabe que a los ¿"ru-sos"'? les gusta meter mucho money por ahí...

Vamos que es menos sospechoso ver una compra desde Ingland... que desde Moscú.


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Las Iberia van de pm,que objetivo tienes de bajada Mulder???



Ya te dije ayer que tuvieras paciencia y las aguantaras, si me hicieras caso normalmente ya estarías forrado.

El objetivo que veo estaría alrededor de los 2.15 pero debes aguantarlas hasta el viernes que viene.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hombre es un fondo con capital inglés y ya se sabe que a los ¿"ru-sos"'? les gusta meter mucho money por ahí...
> 
> Vamos que es menos sospechoso ver una compra desde Ingland... que desde Moscú.



Es cierto las ru-sas llaman mucho la atención XD...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya te dije ayer que tuvieras paciencia y las aguantaras, si me hicieras caso normalmente ya estarías forrado.
> 
> El objetivo que veo estaría alrededor de los 2.15 pero debes aguantarlas hasta el viernes que viene.



Acabas de confesar que te enciendes los puros con billetes de 500 Mulder XD.

Todavía no he entrado en MTS, a ver si lo hago... de momento he he ahorrado 20 centimos por esperarme...


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Acabas de confesar que te enciendes los puros con billetes de 500 Mulder XD.
> 
> Todavía no he entrado en MTS, a ver si lo hago... de momento he he ahorrado 20 centimos por esperarme...



Pues yo creo que no deberías esperar mucho más, los leoncios están haciendo ahora window dressing para que al gacelerío le parezca que hay debilidad, pero en el Stoxx se han dejado sin cerrar el gap de hoy, que estaba bastante cerca, para caerse un poquito, huele a tongo.

Por cierto, nunca fumo puros


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que no deberías esperar mucho más, los leoncios están haciendo ahora window dressing para que al gacelerío le parezca que hay debilidad, pero en el Stoxx se han dejado sin cerrar el gap de hoy, que estaba bastante cerca, para caerse un poquito, huele a tongo.
> 
> Por cierto, nunca fumo puros



Pues si sale bien lo de mts ya nos fumaremos uno, por lo menos yo, a ver si me gano 1000€ para la semana que viene que es fin de més, quiero entrar con 4k€ de garantías. el cfd está al 17%


----------



## Interesado (22 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que no deberías esperar mucho más, los leoncios están haciendo ahora window dressing para que al gacelerío le parezca que hay debilidad, pero en el Stoxx se han dejado sin cerrar el gap de hoy, que estaba bastante cerca, para caerse un poquito, huele a tongo.
> 
> Por cierto, nunca fumo puros



Siguiendo con tu lista de recomendaciones tengo pendiene entrar en GRF a 11.66 (objetivo 12.82), aunque a este paso no se si va a llegar.

Con todo este meneo tengo el sistema un poco alterado.


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Siguiendo con tu lista de recomendaciones tengo pendiene entrar en GRF a 11.66 (objetivo 12.82), aunque a este paso no se si va a llegar.
> 
> Con todo este meneo tengo el sistema un poco alterado.



GRF es mi cruz de hoy, pero ya se recuperará, tampoco he entrado a un precio malo aunque luego se haya ido un poco más abajo.


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Lee bien los Items 4&5 de la página 5...



Si, pero tenemos dos fondos:

Index Ventures Growth I (Jersey) L.P.

Index Ventures Growth I Parallel Entrepreneur Fund (Jersey) L.P.


En mi opinión INDEX VENTURES opera con varios nombres (varios fondos) en ARIAd...


----------



## ddddd (22 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> GRF es mi cruz de hoy, pero ya se recuperará, tampoco he entrado a un precio malo aunque luego se haya ido un poco más abajo.



Uno que hace algo más de media hora entró en GRF a 11,75. Espero que tengamos un buen camino de al menos una semana.

Saludos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que no deberías esperar mucho más, los leoncios están haciendo ahora window dressing para que al gacelerío le parezca que hay debilidad, pero en el Stoxx se han dejado sin cerrar el gap de hoy, que estaba bastante cerca, para caerse un poquito, huele a tongo.
> 
> Por cierto, nunca fumo puros



No sé, se están esmerando mucho en hacer el paripé, no crees? ienso:


----------



## Claca (22 Ene 2010)

Buenos días, forería!

Ayer nos fuimos por el retrete, se rompieron soportes importantes, si bien los americanos todavía han aguantado el tipo. Lo que no me cuadra es que las bajadas se produzcan con la excusa de las palabras de Obama, es algo que los principales perjudicados por la aprobación de su propuesta sabían ya de antemano, por algo son banqueros y meriendan niños y pepitos.

Con esto en mente he estado pensando y he llegado a la conclusión que la rotura de soportes nos confirma el guano a largo plazo, pero que, contrariamente a lo que podríamos pensar, todavía podrían quedar subidas hasta máximos e, incluso, superarlos. Esto sería siempre que el precio no recuperase la línea de tendencia perdida y, probablemente, el guano empezaría tras el intento de alcanzarla, a modo de pull.

Esta idea conciliaría el escenario previsto por LCASC (la línea no debe perderse), con lo que proponían Mulder y carvil (todavía podríamos superar máximos).

De este modo, si los índices guarrean un poco y dejan el suficiente tiempo, podríamos ver al ibex de nuevo por los 12.250 o incluso más, y se respetaría lo del punto de no retorno. Pese a ello, no debemos olvidar que se han perdido niveles importantes y que podríamos tener correcciones mucho más drásticas, es decir, estar en pleno proceso guanil ya. Llevo tiempo insistiendo en que la volatilidad nos da una idea de como están las cosas. El vix cerró ayer rompiendo el canal bajista por arriba, pero si hoy hay rebote, lo más probable es que vuelva a meterse dentro y aquí no ha pasado nada.

¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

He entrado en MTS a ver.... Está guarreando bastante... como los yankis abran en rojo id preparándome una bandera de Japón XD


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> He entrado en MTS a ver.... Está guarreando bastante... como los yankis abran en rojo id preparándome una bandera de Japón XD



Hay lista de espera para ponerse la bandera :XX:


----------



## Interesado (22 Ene 2010)

Acabo de entrar en GRF a 11.66.
In Mulder we trust!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hay lista de espera para ponerse la bandera :XX:



Ya está en mínimos del día, veremos a ver si tengo que salir por patas....

Mulder a qué nivel has entrado? está corrigiendo mucho ahora... hasta 29,50 aguanto pero ya más no...



(Jajaja 29,57 están haciendo el window dressing con mi culo menos hal que había que darse prisa XD)


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hay lista de espera para ponerse la bandera :XX:



El pobre negro lo está pasando mal... comentaba no se que, de un aumento de sueldo... jaja.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ya está en mínimos del día, veremos a ver si tengo que salir por patas....
> 
> Mulder a qué nivel has entrado? está corrigiendo mucho ahora... hasta 29,50 aguanto pero ya más no...



En 29.79, esperaba una escaramuza hasta 29.5x pero yo confío más en lo que hará en el futuro que en lo que hace ahora.

Hay que ser paciente.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En 29.79, esperaba una escaramuza hasta 29.5x pero yo confío más en lo que hará en el futuro que en lo que hace ahora.
> 
> Hay que ser paciente.



Ya pero a 30,30 me has comentado que me diera prisa XD...

Haberme comentado la "escaramuza"

Yo se aguantar el dolor.

Saludos.

Edito: Me parece que nos vamos a los 28!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Ene 2010)

Cerrado corto en iberia 2,17 tomaaaaa


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ya pero a 30,30 me has comentado que me diera prisa XD...
> 
> Haberme comentado la "escaramuza"
> 
> ...



Yo esperaba ayer al Stoxx en 2805, ahí debería rebotar fuertemente, los gringos han de subir hoy, así que el objetivo del Stoxx podría suceder hacia mediodía.

Hasta entonces creo que no veremos más que banderas de japón 

Yo voy a aguantar, me importa más el sitio donde cierren que donde están ahora y eso que hoy me están dando a base de bien.


----------



## Claca (22 Ene 2010)

Entro largo....

El stop lo pongo un pelín alejado, algo por debajo de los 11.200.

PD: Los 11.200 son un buen punto para probar un rebote. Si baja un pelín más ampliaré mi posición de largos. El stop quedaría al lado, compensa mucho.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cerrado corto en iberia 2,17 tomaaaaa



Y yo a puntito de abrirlo ayer...::


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Ene 2010)

LOL!!! El SAN está cayendo a plomo. Método Luca: Paquete a 11.54€


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

Explicadme eso del método luca que me liáis... XD


----------



## Sylar (22 Ene 2010)

Sinceramente, no sé como os atrevéis a meteros antes de que abran los yankis.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

Sylar dijo:


> Sinceramente, no sé como os atrevéis a meteros antes de que abran los yankis.



Nos hemos entrenado apostando en las carreras de caballos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Ene 2010)

Sylar dijo:


> Sinceramente, no sé como os atrevéis a meteros antes de que abran los yankis.



¿Es que puede ir peor? ::


----------



## Sylar (22 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Es que puede ir peor? ::


----------



## Azrael_II (22 Ene 2010)

Sin tener ni p.. idea de bolsa (bueno teniendo la misma idea que muchos analistos al ser un juego de azar manipulado por algunos sectores). El Dow va a rebotar, eso contagiara "por arte de magia" al Ibex35.

Haced compras ahora, y cuando abra el Dow y se recupere vended


----------



## Claca (22 Ene 2010)

Sylar dijo:


> Sinceramente, no sé como os atrevéis a meteros antes de que abran los yankis.



Si el stop está claro ¿por qué no? 

Le saco 50 puntos al largo ya. Venga ese rebote, Mulder. Que los yankis vean el verde solamente empezar.


----------



## Azrael_II (22 Ene 2010)

Una vez vendidas, cuando haceis las "compras" el mismo dia'¿?


----------



## ddddd (22 Ene 2010)

Mulder, ¿con qué objetivo cuentas en GRF y en qué plazo?

Yo creo que puede llegar sin demasiados problemas al entorno de 12,50 o algo más en menos de 2 semanas.

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

ARIAD - SEC filings

EFFECT... Notificación recibida desde la SEC, algo así como una confirmación del S-3


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Una vez vendidas, cuando haceis las "compras" el mismo dia'¿?



No necesariamente o si, depende de lo que vea.

Aunque debo reconocer que tengo cierta aversión a quedarme en liquidez


----------



## Claca (22 Ene 2010)

Me ha saltado el stop de beneficios. Voy a comer, con +60 en el bolsillo, que no está mal. Os leo luego.


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> Mulder, ¿con qué objetivo cuentas en GRF y en qué plazo?
> 
> Yo creo que puede llegar sin demasiados problemas al entorno de 12,50 o algo más en menos de 2 semanas.
> 
> Saludos.



En principio 12.26, aunque esta mañana tenía un objetivo más alto, todo dependerá de si ha hecho ya el mínimo del dia o no.

Parece que si, pero....

El plazo es hasta el 31 de enero.

PD: Si ayer hubiese mantenido cortos en BME y en ING hoy estaría forrándome de verdad, sobre todo en BME


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ene 2010)

No me gusta el guarreo de MTS, me piro...ya las volveré a pillar en otro momento


----------



## chollero (22 Ene 2010)

las declaraciones de el negro ayer, me parecen demasiado importantes, o sera solo un efecto de imagen? como limiten la especulacion a los bancos creo que nos vamos al subguano


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Ene 2010)

¿Cómo pinta la apertura USA?


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (22 Ene 2010)

chollero dijo:


> las declaraciones de el negro ayer, me parecen demasiado importantes, o sera solo un efecto de imagen? como limiten la especulacion a los bancos creo que nos vamos al subguano



Ojalá que todos los especuladores se vayan a la mierda.
La bolsa es para INVERTIR a laaaaaaargo plazo.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Ene 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Ojalá que todos los especuladores se vayan a la mierda.
> La bolsa es para INVERTIR a laaaaaaargo plazo.



Sin los especuladores, cuando te entrara el acojone, no podrías salirte...:abajo:

Todo tiene su función...

Me hubiera echo falta el Anti-thanks...


----------



## Violator (22 Ene 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Ojalá que todos los especuladores se vayan a la mierda.
> La bolsa es para INVERTIR a laaaaaaargo plazo.



"El inversor inteligente"


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Me hubiera echo falta el Anti-thanks...



Same here


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (22 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Sin los especuladores, cuando te entrara el acojone, no podrías salirte...:abajo:
> 
> Todo tiene su función...
> 
> Me hubiera echo falta el Anti-thanks...



Cuando yo empezé a invertir en bolsa, en 1981, la bolsa sólo funcionaba unas pocas horas al día y las órdenes se daban de viva voz en los corros. Tú cursabas una orden y con un poco de suerte entraba al día siguiente o a la semana siguiente. Y NO PASABA NADA.

La bolsa es para invertir a largo plazo. La última orden de compra que di, fué hace 3 o 4 años, y no pienso vender NUNCA. 
Una inversión hay que meditarla y planearla, como mínimo para 5 años.


----------



## Violator (22 Ene 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Cuando yo empezé a invertir en bolsa, en 1981, la bolsa sólo funcionaba unas pocas horas al día y las órdenes se daban de viva voz en los corros. Tú cursabas una orden y con un poco de suerte entraba al día siguiente o a la semana siguiente. Y NO PASABA NADA.
> 
> La bolsa es para invertir a largo plazo. La última orden de compra que di, fué hace 3 o 4 años, y no pienso vender NUNCA.
> Una inversión hay que meditarla y planearla, como mínimo para 5 años.



A lo Warren Buffet, bien hecho. 
¿Cual es tu porcentaje de ganancia a dia de hoy?


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Ene 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> hace 3 o 4 años, y no pienso vender NUNCA.
> .



Vas a ser el más rico del cementerio .

Me parece bien tu manera de invertir, nunca critico como cada uno usa su dinero...

PD: En el testamento en vez de a los príncipes, ¿te importaría dejármelo a mi?
Coña... o


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (22 Ene 2010)

Violator dijo:


> A lo Warren Buffet, bien hecho.
> ¿Cual es tu porcentaje de ganancia a dia de hoy?



Compré Telefónicas a 13.6€ hace 3 o 4 años. Dos veces al año cobro dividendo, este año será 1.15€ y el próximo 1.4€.

En 2011 tendré un retorno por dividendo de más del 10%.

Si compras y vendes y compras y .................tu broker se pone muy contento.


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2010)

Buenas,

Me acabo de dar cuenta, de que soy una mano fuerte, porque no he vendido... 

¿A qué hora es, eso del rebote? Lo digo para no echar siesta...


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Compré Telefónicas a 13.6€ hace 3 o 4 años. Dos veces al año cobro dividendo, este año será 1.15€ y el próximo 1.4€.
> 
> En 2011 tendré un retorno por dividendo de más del 10%.
> 
> Si compras y vendes y compras y .................tu broker se pone muy contento.



¿Todo esto no nos lo dijiste hace unos meses?
Es predicar en el desierto. Mejor ve a un foro de bolsa. Esto es ludopatas.info.


----------



## Catacrack (22 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Me acabo de dar cuenta, de que soy una mano fuerte, porque no he vendido...
> 
> ¿A qué hora es, eso del rebote? Lo digo para no echar siesta...



De Carpatos:

-Por primera vez en varios meses las ventas de ayer si fueron de las instituciones. En este momento el saldo vendedor es mayor que el comprador.

Tendencia a medio plazo exclusivamente según compras/ventas de manos fuertes:
Pasan de Acistas a Bajistas. En esta posición desde 22-01-2009.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

No es por nada Rico heredero, pero sencillamente eres un especulador del L/P...


----------



## Violator (22 Ene 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Compré Telefónicas a 13.6€ hace 3 o 4 años. Dos veces al año cobro dividendo, este año será 1.15€ y el próximo 1.4€.
> 
> En 2011 tendré un retorno por dividendo de más del 10%.
> 
> Si compras y vendes y compras y .................tu broker se pone muy contento.



Esta muy bien. 

Ah! La eterna lucha inversor vs especulador. 

¿Algun "especulador" (sin acritud, es por ponerle un nombre) que quiera hablar de sus cifras aproximadas en el mismo periodo de tiempo? 
Y con sinceridad...

A ver quien la tiene mas larga


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ene 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> La bolsa es para invertir a largo plazo. La última orden de compra que di, fué hace 3 o 4 años, y no pienso vender NUNCA.



¿no llevarás General Motor?


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿A qué hora es, eso del rebote? Lo digo para no echar siesta...



Por problemas ajenos a la entidad se suspende la subida prevista para hoy. Vuelva usted la semana próxima. :rolleye:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

GE Profit Drops 19% on Finance-Arm, NBC Weakness

Nos la pegamos en 2 minutos...


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (22 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿no llevarás General Motor?



Otro error de este hilo (según mi opinión, y con respeto), es recomendar inversiones fuera de España.
Las comisiones serán inasumibles.

Para qué complicarse la vida, si aquí tenemos renta variable y fija de sobra.

Un amigo mío tiene acciones de Alemania y los cargos por tenerlas son absurdos.
Por no hablar a la hora de la declaración de la renta, que supongo, será un lío.

Hay que invertir en acciones españolas, para que España vaya bien. )


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Ene 2010)

Heredero, con todo el respeto.

Yo disfruto mucho más conduciendo mi moto que mi coche. Pero no voy a un foro de coches a decir que son unos "mataos" y lo mejor es ir en moto. Me iré al foro de motos a decir lo mucho que disfruto conduciéndola.

Anyway, gracias por tu inquietud.


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Otro error de este hilo (según mi opinión, y con respeto), es recomendar inversiones fuera de España.
> Las comisiones serán inasumibles.
> 
> Para qué complicarse la vida, si aquí tenemos renta variable y fija de sobra.
> ...



Tienes razón, somos unos antipatriotas.
Me imagino que en el super harás lo mismo. Mirar todos los produtos a ver si son "Made in Ejpain". No vayan a ser fresas de Marruecos. Que luego al pagar la cuenta es un lío una parte en euros y la otra en dirhams...
Se pueden comprar acciones de fuera de España desde tu broker habitual. A un solo click, sin moverte de tu ordenador.

Sal, hay un increíble mundo nasdaquero esperandote...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Heredero, con todo el respeto.
> 
> Yo disfruto mucho más conduciendo mi moto que mi coche. Pero no voy a un foro de coches a decir que son unos "mataos" y lo mejor es ir en moto. Me iré al foro de motos a decir lo mucho que disfruto conduciéndola.
> 
> Anyway, gracias por tu inquietud.



Opino lo mismo que tú estos de los coches no hay quien les entienda, cómo les gustan los atascos! con lo bien que se va en nuestras motos, menudos "pringaos"...


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

Aquí somos inversores overseas prosociales.... esas ARIAd.... despegan, hoy!


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Opino lo mismo que tú estos de los coches no hay quien les entienda, cómo les gustan los atascos! con lo bien que se va en nuestras motos, menudos "pringaos"...



A vosotros lo que os pasa es que os gusta sentir dolor en el culo.... jaja.

Frío, calor... pffff. Yo voy con mi radio puesta escuchando musiquita...

DP! calla que lo fastidias... jaja


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (22 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tienes razón, somos unos antipatriotas.
> Me imagino que en el super harás lo mismo. Mirar todos los produtos a ver si son "Made in Ejpain". No vayan a ser fresas de Marruecos. Que luego al pagar la cuenta es un lío una parte en euros y la otra en dirhams...
> Se pueden comprar acciones de fuera de España desde tu broker habitual. A un solo click, sin moverte de tu ordenador.
> 
> Sal, hay un increíble mundo nasdaquero esperandote...



El último sitio donde invertiría sería en el Nasdaq.

Tengo malísimos recuerdos de Terra. :´(


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

Están haciendo la acumulación diaría....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> El último sitio donde invertiría sería en el Nasdaq.
> 
> Tengo malísimos recuerdos de Terra. :´(



Sabes que pasa, que los que no nacemos ricos tenemos que arriesgar...

Tu ya lo tenías todo hecho y aún así no encuentras novia... para una cosa que tenías que hacer tu solo haberte aplicado...


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

El mercado se va a girar en breve.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> El mercado se va a girar en breve.



A la baja?

Han abierto bien al final a pesar de GE:

Google Finance


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (22 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sabes que pasa, que los que no nacemos ricos tenemos que arriesgar...
> 
> Tu ya lo tenías todo hecho y aún así no encuentras novia... para una cosa que tenías que hacer tu solo haberte aplicado...



Heredé 1 y ahora tengo 4. Algo sé de bolsa. 8:

Y ya no busco novia, que se chinchen. )


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> El mercado se va a girar en breve.



¿Qué es exactamente "girarse" en el momento en el que nos encontramos?


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

En USA... pa'arriba!!!


----------



## Catacrack (22 Ene 2010)

Los americanos andan mas perdidos que un hijo de @~#~ en el dia del padre.


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> En USA... pa'arriba!!!



"En breve", ¿se refiere a hoy?
Esto tiene mala pinta.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Heredé 1 y ahora tengo 4. Algo sé de bolsa. 8:
> 
> Y ya no busco novia, que se chinchen. )



Pues para pasar de 1 a 4 desde 1980 a 2010 es un 400% en 30 años, te sale un acumulado medio de: 13%. no lo veo descabellado pero habría que ajustarlo a la inflación.

Si con el dividendo te da un 10% no le veo un gran mérito, lo difícil es hacer un 10% semanal o mensual, y en este foro eso se vé muchísimas veces... haz las cuentas de eso a 30 años...

No dejes de buscar novia que se te va a tirar suyversant al cuello... (un guiño para él que hace mucho que no aparece)


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Al heredero le diré que:

1) Respete las opiniones de los demás, sobre todo si ganan más dinero que ud. manteniendo a largo plazo. Si no pensaremos que es un envidioso.

2) Invertir en USA no es caro ahora (antes puede ser) pero los retornos que se consiguen con el Nasdaq pueden ser tan abultados que alguien acertando lo normal podría ganar mucho más que ud. con sus 'matildes' de Maricastaña, en un solo año, *dividendos incluidos*.

3) Para hacer lo mismo que hace Buffet hay que contar con mucho capital y saber muy bien donde invertir, Telefónica es una malísima opción como inversión a largo plazo, hay cosas mucho mejores, con liquidez y con 'moat' 

4) Invertir a corto plazo (o especular) si se hace bien no tiene nada que envidiarle al largo plazo, sobre todo desde que pasó el año 2008 y sus grandes caidas que afectaron a todos los valores.

Desde el año 2008 la estrategia Buffet es de las que peores retornos muestra.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> El mercado se va a girar en breve.



Yo creo que todavia queda bajada... Tenemos un gap pendiente 1102.47-1105.31 del dia 18/12/09

Saludos... y buenas tardes! 

PD: Aprovecho para decir, que en el S&P500 mi "linea de no retorno", pasa por el 1085...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Ene 2010)

Corto en el botas de nuevo 10.63 esto ya no da mas de si....esperando la bajadita de turno...

Venga a tirar el 10.59 soporte intradia de esta tarde


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo creo que todavia queda bajada... Tenemos un gap pendiente 1102.47-1105.31 del dia 18/12/09
> 
> Saludos... y buenas tardes!
> 
> PD: Aprovecho para decir, que en el S&P500 mi "linea de no retorno", pasa por el 1085...



Esos gaps añejos, ¿no prescriben?
A ver si vamos a bajar a cerrar uno de marzo y la liamos parda.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Aquí somos inversores overseas prosociales.... esas ARIAd.... despegan, hoy!



sobre todo tú que mantienes a un porcentaje de una compañía americana :XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2010)

Si que se está girando, si.
PARA ABAJO.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Esos gaps añejos, ¿no prescriben?
> A ver si vamos a bajar a cerrar uno de marzo y la liamos parda.



Tenemos uno 676-679 en el S&P... :8::8: del 9 al 10 de marzo...

Saludos...


----------



## Claca (22 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo creo que todavia queda bajada... Tenemos un gap pendiente 1102.47-1105.31 del dia 18/12/09
> 
> Saludos... y buenas tardes!
> 
> PD: Aprovecho para decir, que en el S&P500 mi "linea de no retorno", pasa por el 1085...



¿Cómo ves que el ibex haga una última subida hasta la línea a modo de pull y desde ahí empiece el guanazo? Si se deja un margen temporal suficiente, ese pull podría llegar cuando la línea pase por encima de los 12.000. ¿Tiene sentido desde un punto de vista técnico? ¿Elliot permitiría algo así o nos metería unos cuantos sellos?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Ene 2010)

El botas esta haciendo una buena autocartera jajajajajaja


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Ene 2010)

Venga empujad todos para abajo,a tirar el 11200 jajajaja me lo estoy pasando pipa!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Ene 2010)

Jajajajajajajajaja en toda la bocaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Joder estoy que me salgoooooo veo la cuenta hoy con +10k


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ene 2010)

Rinde más el dinero en USA que en mercado variable español, eso lo sabe hasta el tato

no se levanto ni en años en el mercado continuo apañol un 50% de beneficio como puede pasar en nasdaq usaniano en un par de meses,


----------



## carvil (22 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes 


US$ hacia la resistencia 78.8-79


Salu2


----------



## Claca (22 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajaja en toda la bocaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> Joder estoy que me salgoooooo veo la cuenta hoy con +10k



¡Felicidades, eso es una pasta! Ahora recuerda, sé prudente y cierra cuando debas hacerlo, el último céntimo para otro. No es la primera vez que esos +10k te pasan a -1k.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Ene 2010)

Qué ostión, y a los americanos les está dando por bajar ahora..... hoy se lía parda otra vez.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Cómo ves que el ibex haga una última subida hasta la línea a modo de pull y desde ahí empiece el guanazo? Si se deja un margen temporal suficiente, ese pull podría llegar cuando la línea pase por encima de los 12.000. ¿Tiene sentido desde un punto de vista técnico? ¿Elliot permitiría algo así o nos metería unos cuantos sellos?



Tecnicamente la linea que ha de respetarse es la 2-4, otra cosa es que mi recuento sea correcto... podriamos pull-backear la zona, pero me parece muy osado... en una semana nos hemos dejado 1000 puntos en el Ibex... 

Estan haciendo un guano perfecto, como el de Dic07, porque te pilla largo (tendencial) y en cuanto quieres cerrar para entrar corto, te parece demasiado bajo... y baja, y baja y no ves el momento de entrar corto porque crees que rebotara...

En fin, ellos siempre ganan... jugamos con sus reglas, que no se nos olvide nunca... 

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

Al final el Stoxx llegó al objetivo en 2805, ahora nos toca subir....

...en teoría.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2010)

Un corto mantenido desde hace 10 dias, te hubiese dado un 100% de beneficios...

Saludos...


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (22 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues para pasar de 1 a 4 desde 1980 a 2010 es un 400% en 30 años, te sale un acumulado medio de: 13%. no lo veo descabellado pero habría que ajustarlo a la inflación.
> 
> Si con el dividendo te da un 10% no le veo un gran mérito, lo difícil es hacer un 10% semanal o mensual, y en este foro eso se vé muchísimas veces... haz las cuentas de eso a 30 años...
> 
> No dejes de buscar novia que se te va a tirar suyversant al cuello... (un guiño para él que hace mucho que no aparece)



En los años ´80 compraba y vendía, y diversificaba.
Hasta que me di cuenta de que la que realmente ganaba era la caja de ahorros y hacienda con las comisiones.

Cambié de estrategia y sólo me quedé con Iberduero y luego con Iberdrola, cobrando el dividendo tranquilamente y sin hacer nada, como dice el poema taoista de mi firma.

Luego me pasé a Endesa antes de la bendita OPA................y me forré.

Ahora vivo de las rentas de Telefónica, sin trabajar y sin preocuparme del Nasdaq )

Invierte en una empresa poderosa y echate a dormir.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Ene 2010)

Madre mia que esparrame,empiezo a cerrar cortossssssssss


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2010)

Carvil, hasta donde ves soporte en el Ibex...? Me gustan el 11.179 (minimo de noviembre) y el 11.100 (fibo38,2% desde el minimo de julio hasta maximos)

Gracias!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Ene 2010)

Largo en ibex 11.185


----------



## Catacrack (22 Ene 2010)

Mulder vas a usar stops con MTS o hay que aguantar el dolor ?

Thx!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Mulder vas a usar stops con MTS o hay que aguantar el dolor ?
> 
> Thx!



Yo menos mal que esperé para entrar y no voy palmando mucho...


----------



## Claca (22 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tecnicamente la linea que ha de respetarse es la 2-4, otra cosa es que mi recuento sea correcto... podriamos pull-backear la zona, pero me parece muy osado... en una semana nos hemos dejado 1000 puntos en el Ibex...
> 
> Estan haciendo un guano perfecto, como el de Dic07, porque te pilla largo (tendencial) y en cuanto quieres cerrar para entrar corto, te parece demasiado bajo... y baja, y baja y no ves el momento de entrar corto porque crees que rebotara...
> 
> ...



No, si lo peor de todo es que lo que está pasando es lo que yo tenía en mente, inlcuida la caída en picado para no dar tiempo a reaccionar, creo que alguna vez lo he escrito en el foro. Trístemente "sólo" pillé la caída de los 12.230 a los 11.800. Cambié a mentalidad intradiaria en el peor momento :: Como dices, en eso consiste su juego.

Ahora a ver si aguantan los 11.200. Es un buen soporte y permite un stop inmediato. Yo creo que ya he agotado el largo para hoy, que sacarle 60 puntos no está nada mal si tenemos en cuenta que caemos un 2%.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Largo en ibex 11.185



Desde que kuji te ha dado clases particulares estás hecho un ídolo 

pásanos tus operaciones antes de hacerlas que empiezas a acertar muchísimo!

Felicidades por las plusvalías


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

Las MTS y las GRF las voy a aguantar, al cierre tomaré decisiones, aunque no me gusta nada como se están comportando, pero creo que hay que dar margen, sobre todo desde que el Stoxx ha hecho su mínimo previsto.

Las GRF no me está gustando nada lo que están haciendo, es posible que las liquide, ya veremos, lo fundamental ahora es ver donde están en el cierre.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Desde que kuji te ha dado clases particulares estás hecho un ídolo
> 
> pásanos tus operaciones antes de hacerlas que empiezas a acertar muchísimo!
> 
> Felicidades por las plusvalías



El pequeño padawan esta flipando....:XX: 
Esta noche la voy a liar parda!!! Va a correr el moet por Madrid de mala manera!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo estoy flipando....:XX:
> Esta noche la voy a liar parda!!! Va a correr el moet por Madrid de mala manera!!!



¡Estás hecho un leoncio!


----------



## Claca (22 Ene 2010)

Si el ibex supera los 300 y el dow los 400 tendremos el señor rebote que pronosticaba Mulder.


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El pequeño padawan esta flipando....:XX:
> Esta noche la voy a liar parda!!! Va a correr el moet por Madrid de mala manera!!!



Y pensar que ayer a estas horas estabas agobiado con las Iberias sin saber que hacer


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Estás hecho un leoncio!



El guano es mi habitat....anda que no he perdido dinero desde Marzo operando a la baja....lo de hoy esta clarisimo y a partir de ayer mas,solo hay que abrir largos en soportes claves tras 2 o 3 dias de caida,cojer el dinero intradia y volver a ponerse corto.


----------



## Sylar (22 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Largo en ibex 11.185


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Y pensar que ayer a estas horas estabas agobiado con las Iberias sin saber que hacer



Que sepas que te voy a desbancar como guru del hilo )


----------



## carvil (22 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Carvil, hasta donde ves soporte en el Ibex...? Me gustan el 11.179 (minimo de noviembre) y el 11.100 (fibo38,2% desde el minimo de julio hasta maximos)
> 
> Gracias!




Esa zona puede ser una buena referencia 


Salu2


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Ene 2010)

Cierro el largo del Ibex con 102 puntos de ganancia, 1000 euypos limpios,yo ya dejo el pastel por hoy para vosotros.


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Que sepas que te voy a desbancar como guru del hilo )



El dia que sepas predecir el g**n* a una semana vista te lo cedo gustoso, así ya no trabajo yo


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

Las MTS se han dado un buen subidón desde que acabamos de rebotar, ya las tengo en verde, aunque me preocupan las GRF, pero parece que ya estamos encarando la situación más positivamente.


----------



## Catacrack (22 Ene 2010)

Este rebote es el bueno ? 

Segun Carpatos las manos fuertes han recogido su dinero y se han largado y el les ha seguido. Ahora pienso que Carpatos es tonuel porque esta prediciendo el SAN a 3€


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Este rebote es el bueno ?
> 
> Segun Carpatos las manos fuertes han recogido su dinero y se han largado y el les ha seguido. Ahora pienso que Carpatos es tonuel porque esta prediciendo el SAN a 3€



Este rebote ya dudo que llege a los 11500... 10,9-11 del san,cuando suba vete posicionando corto,las reglas del juego han cambiado.


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Este rebote es el bueno ?
> 
> Segun Carpatos las manos fuertes han recogido su dinero y se han largado y el les ha seguido. Ahora pienso que Carpatos es tonuel porque esta prediciendo el SAN a 3€



Pues antes pensábamos que Carpatos era Mulder...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

Mulder quedarse comprado con las MTS para el lunes, que la gente tiene tiempo para pensar (hasta los leoncios) no te acongoja un poco? creo que antes de la robasta vamos a estar en 30,00 como mucho...


----------



## Sylar (22 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cierro el largo del Ibex con 102 puntos de ganancia, 1000 euypos limpios,yo ya dejo el pastel por hoy para vosotros.


----------



## Yo. (22 Ene 2010)

El que tenga pasta en bolsa habrá visto que en tiempos de caídas dan suculentos dividendos. En fin que no hay mal que cien años dure y al final hasta son rentables dichas caídas, salvo que se invierta en valores poco seguros que la caguen totalmente.


----------



## Catacrack (22 Ene 2010)

Obama ha tenido que ver multiplicada su seguridad, estas caidas habran dejado a muchos bajo un puente y eso no suele gustar.


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder quedarse comprado con las MTS para el lunes, que la gente tiene tiempo para pensar (hasta los leoncios) no te acongoja un poco? creo que antes de la robasta vamos a estar en 30,00 como mucho...



Pienso aguantarlas hasta, más o menos, el jueves que viene. Que hagan lo que tengan que hacer.


----------



## Yo. (22 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Obama ha tenido que ver multiplicada su seguridad, estas caidas habran dejado a muchos bajo un puente y eso no suele gustar.



Jajaja, la que ha liao el negro. :XX:


----------



## Catacrack (22 Ene 2010)

Yo. dijo:


> Jajaja, la que ha liao el negro. :XX:



Seguro que le dijo a los Haitianos que si querian chalets de lujo se pusieran cortos y en una semana tendrian pasta para chalets,yates y putas de lujo.

Los negros se ayudan entre ellos.


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

Sigo manteniendo que USA cambia de color.... y respecto a invertir mi capital en USA, si en nuestro iBex tuviesemos una empresa donde me inspirara confianza, no lo dudaria.

En SOS, se marcho el tren desde los 1.7x€ y solo era en plan especulativo a corto plazo... y VERTICE360º me abrí los ojos.


----------



## carvil (22 Ene 2010)

Como esto está equilibrado por el momento, un chascarrillo, corre el rumor que Timmy será sacrificado :XX:


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

Burney, como ha ido la recuperación de tu madre?


----------



## Sylar (22 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Como esto está equilibrado por el momento, un chascarrillo, corre el rumor que Timmy será sacrificado :XX:
> 
> 
> Salu2



¿Sacrificado por Obama por tener las manos sucias, o sacrificado por Wall street por no haberle parado los pies al viejo chiflado (Volcker)?
En cualquier caso, nadie llorará cuando le metan en el ninot y le peguen fuego.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

Ya estamos en verde en MTS... Joder con Mulder y el timing...

Falta ver que no nos la líen en la robasta y qué pasa el lunes...


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

MTS está interconectada con otros mercados... mueve mucho volumen...


----------



## carvil (22 Ene 2010)

¿Sacrificado por Obama por tener las manos sucias, o sacrificado por Wall street por no haberle parado los pies al viejo chiflado (Volcker)?
En cualquier caso, nadie llorará cuando le metan en el ninot y le peguen fuego.


¿No es casualidad que Geithner y Ben esten ahora en la picota? Veremos que ocurre.

Salu2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Ene 2010)

Símbolo: MTS.MC 
Última transacción: 30,26 17:31% 
Cambio: 0,10 (0,33%) 
Oferta: 30,18 
Demanda: 30,34 


Ahora mismo tiene un spread de 2 pares de 0_0 ....


Bueno, me voy a porner con mis hobbies, me he comprado una bicicleta cannondale por 4 duros para restaurarla (un modern classics) ahora me voy a poder a desmontar la suspensión y luego pintarla..

Para el que no sepa que es, DP que es muy pijín seguro que lo sabe... XD

Buen fin de semana a todos!


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

Disfrutala ... un clásico...

Yo tengo esta para pasear:


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

La sesión de hoy ha sido algo más bajista de lo que me esperaba, me hubiera gustado que el Stoxx hubiese cerrado su gap pero no ha podido ser al cierre, a ver si lo consigue ahora hasta las 22, pero lo dudo, lo veo muy perrofláutico.

En fin, la semana que viene debe ser alcista, probablemente sea penosamente alcista, y es que tendremos dias bajistas también, de momento me espero como dias muy bajistas el martes y el viernes que viene, aunque esto hay que analizarlo mejor y pausadamente.


----------



## Claca (22 Ene 2010)

Con este cierre, si los americanos aguantan sobre los 400 -que está por ver-, la semana que viene tenemos rebote casi segurísimo. Yo creo que los 11.600 del ibex podríamos verlos, sería una buena oportunidad de abrir cortos y pensar en mantenerlos una temporadita.

Si sigue haciendo campana, al final Tonuel se perderá la fiesta


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2010)

*B. H. Obama: "Pensando en mi eh? ... no problem SPAIN repetid conmigo"*

España... España....

Hay alguien ahí??????​

mami:8: ...tengo miedo....:8:

Obama sale en la tele .... de nuevo.....

"Es bueno estar fuera de Wa-sin-ton, ... he encontrado buena gente ...pero las cosas por allí te pueden volver loco" P.B.Obama dixit

Dow 10,297.08 -92.80 (-0.89%)
S&P 500 1,105.93 -10.55 (-0.94%)
Nasdaq 2,241.34 -24.36 (-1.08%)


Obama empieza justificando sus decisiones (mal asunto cuando empiezas así) el rescate bancario, el rescate de GM....Obama está en Ohio, (... se hacen chistes de la gente de Ohio...) ... que chungo, está diciendo que el paquete de estímulos se gastó en carreteras, puentes etc... eso es una mentira como una casa.... Obama está nervioso...


----------



## Claca (22 Ene 2010)

Pues no se les ve con ganas de aguantar, no. Esto que estamos viendo es guano de primerísima calidad, del mismo tipo que dio tan buenos resultados en la cosecha del 2008.

Edito: Kujire, gracias por mantenernos informados. Siempre es un placer leerte por aqui. En tu opinión, ¿estamos ya en pleno proceso guanil? ¿Qué tiempo hace allí? ¿Llueven inversores desde las azoteas? :


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2010)

*BN: Obama es como Chávezzzzzz*

*ca-ga-te*​
we want our money back yesssss!!!!!


tocamos los 1100 obama thanks!!!!

Edito: Obama puede entrar en los records, va a resistecia rota por discurso ....


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> *ca-ga-te*​
> we want our money back yesssss!!!!!
> 
> 
> tocamos los 1100 obama thanks!!!!



Y ahora, ¿qué toca? ¿para abajo? ¿para arriba?


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y ahora, ¿qué toca? ¿para abajo? ¿para arriba?



el mercado está muy débil, hemos hecho touch-down en1100 en los futuros... tan pronto la salió la vena banaera (ZP creo que está siendo una mala influencia ... hasta lo veo más pálido...)



> Cagate pecata, están con las preguntas.... esto parece el show de Ana Rosa.. ahora mismo madre con tres churumbeles y la madre está mal... debido a la contaminaciñon por plomo.... Obama le garantiza que antes de que se siente la estarán llamando del ministerio....



IGUALDAD ....No lo puedo creer ... Obama habla de la IGUALDAD ... es más grave de lo que pensaba


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> el mercado está muy débil, hemos hecho touch-down en1100 en los futuros... tan pronto la salió la vena banaera (ZP creo que está siendo una mala influencia ... hasta lo veo más pálido...)



Je je je, según un estudio de la Universidad de Chicago, los votantes demócratas ven a Obama más blanco, y los conservadores le ven más negro... van a tener que cambiar el estudio: los bajistas le ven más pálido y los alcistas mas negro.


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2010)

Así empezó la cosa...







Pronto veremos a Michelle vestida de negro con una túnica hasta los pies, al más puro estilo gótico.


----------



## sapito (22 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Je je je, según un estudio de la Universidad de Chicago, los votantes demócratas ven a Obama más blanco, y los conservadores le ven más negro... van a tener que cambiar el estudio: los bajistas le ven más pálido y los alcistas mas negro.




:XX:

Voy a intentar fijarme estos días en como lo vea según vaya corto o largo, a ver si noto algún tipo de daltonismo inducido por el interés.

A ver si Botín habla con ZP y este le dice a Obama que recapacite, que lo de ir de izquierdoso tiene sus límites...


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2010)

jur jur le están acusando de populista (en los medios no afines claro) no saben a quién se enfrentan... ESTE HOMBRE ES SOCIALISTA!!! AAHHHHHHHHHHH:8:

venga conio venga HOY PUEDE SER UN GRAN DÏA volvemos a darle caña a los futuros 1101.... y bajando....

Barato barato hoygan lo tengo todo barato.... lo regalamos señora, para el niño y la niña....


----------



## aksarben (22 Ene 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> jur jur le están acusando de populista (en los medios no afines claro) no saben a quién se enfrentan... ESTE HOMBRE ES SOCIALISTA!!! AAHHHHHHHHHHH:8:



¿Y se han dado cuenta ahora? :XX:


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Ene 2010)

Joder y tiene que salir ese hombre en la tele cada dos x tres ???...

Con la casa tan blanca y bonita que tiene... no se podría poner con su parienta a plantar verduritas???...

Así con este hombre no hay manera de ganar dinero y creo que los USA, 90 millones de ciudadanos tenían sus ahorros en la bolsa ¿no?... le estarán cogiendo cariño, fijo.

Un saludo :56:

PD: Se me olvidaba preguntar...Kuji ¿sabes si al final podrán aprobar la reforma para el día 27? Leí algo sobre que lo podían hacer con 51 votos...


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2010)

Zobama:

FACINEROSOS que son unos FACINEROSOS BINGUEROS Y BINGUERAS

SIIIII los bancos son los malos, esos que se jugaron vuesros ahorrros a los chinos AHHHHHHHHHHH chino no AHHHHHHHHHH


La niña de Rajoy: Señor Obama, .... y las subprime?????? y el credit crunch????

CALLA CALLA CALLA NIÑA!!!! IGUALDAD??? ZZPPPPPPPP qué conio hace esta niña akiiiiiii!!!!


----------



## Sylar (22 Ene 2010)

Ay Timmy Tim...

Geithner Spoke With Buffett, Blankfein on Day of AIG Bailout - Bloomberg.com


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

A las buenas noches!

Pues yo estoy viendo un pseudo-doble suelo. Si rebota ahora sería muy buena señal, este lunes que viene si que lo espero bastante alcista.

kujire: se te está yendo la olla por momentos 

edito: nada de doble suelo, guanazo de bueno, madre mia, a ver como amanecemos el lunes.


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2010)

zopama wano world champion!!!!​
*1099​*


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2010)

1.098 Y BAJANDO en el futuro del ESEPE.
Adiós...

Corta en Eurostoxx 2.800. Tengo que recuperar la pasta que he perdido estos días.


----------



## destr0 (22 Ene 2010)

El futuro del SP500 acaba de perder los 1100...

Como siga así el lunes habrá un gap en el ibex de 350 puntos hacia abajo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo creo que todavia queda bajada... Tenemos un gap pendiente 1102.47-1105.31 del dia 18/12/09
> 
> Saludos... y buenas tardes!
> 
> PD: Aprovecho para decir, que en el S&P500 mi "linea de no retorno", pasa por el 1085...



Cerrado el gap en el contado... supongo que aqui rebotaremos...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

Lo que no me cuadra para nada en todo esto es que el euro esté subiendo.


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> Pues yo estoy viendo un pseudo-doble suelo. Si rebota ahora sería muy buena señal, este lunes que viene si que lo espero bastante alcista.
> 
> kujire: se te está yendo la olla por momentos



eeeh... Mulder cariño estás con la gráfica al revés...


----------



## Sylar (22 Ene 2010)

Nos vamos a la guerra?

Me encanta el olor a g***o por las mañanas?


----------



## bertok (22 Ene 2010)

A ultima hora parecerá la mano de dios y el lunes tendremos subida.

Después cortos y más cortos.


----------



## sapito (22 Ene 2010)

Hay fechas, oficiales u oficiosas, para la entrada en vigor de estas normas?

A partir de ahora, vamos a vigiliar la agenda de Obama, que está claro que este chico es un filón.


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> PD: Se me olvidaba preguntar...Kuji ¿sabes si al final podrán aprobar la reforma para el día 27? Leí algo sobre que lo podían hacer con 51 votos...



Vaya ...ese mismo día Apple presenta el Tablet!!!!... jojo mira que soy gitana

EDITO: para ahorrar y tal.... Hannibal: donde quiera que estés ..... por favor,USA protección...


----------



## tarrito (22 Ene 2010)

Que "Alguien" certifique esta semana!!!

Por favoorr!


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> EDITO: para ahorrar y tal.... Hannibal: donde quiera que estés ..... por favor,USA protección...



A mi me parece que va a usar el papelillo del Moet como protector entre tanta alegría 

El volumen del S&P está dando un bajón justo en el 1099 del contado, yo creo que ahí deberíamos ver un rebote, ese nivel es demasiado importante como para perderlo a la ligera.

edito: el interés de la deuda soberana española a 10 años sube alrededor de un 0.6% *diario*


----------



## destr0 (22 Ene 2010)

Y si todo esto de la reforma Obama fuese para que la gente saque la pasta de la bolsa y la invierta en otras cosas? La mayoría de gente que está en bolsa no sabe lo que son los cortos.

Creo que podría ser una jugada maestra para la recuperación de la economía

Yo por lo pronto voy a comprar un paquetón de puts este lunes, y me he quedado corto además con 3 minis en 11220


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi me parece que va a usar el papelillo del Moet como protector entre tanta alegría
> 
> El volumen del S&P está dando un bajón justo en el 1099 del contado, yo creo que ahí deberíamos ver un rebote, ese nivel es demasiado importante como para perderlo a la ligera.
> 
> edito: el interés de la deuda soberana española a 10 años sube alrededor de un 0.6% *diario*



Rebote hacia abajo.


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Y si todo esto de la reforma Obama fuese para que la gente saque la pasta de la bolsa y la invierta en otras cosas? *La mayoría de gente que está en bolsa no sabe lo que son los cortos*.
> 
> Creo que podría ser una jugada maestra para la recuperación de la economía



Eso lo dices porque vives en España, en el resto del mundo si que saben lo que son los cortos, pero ya sabemos que este es un pais tercermundista en temas bolsísiticos.


----------



## Mulder (22 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Rebote hacia abajo.



Si que los pierde si, que mala pinta tiene esto...


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2010)

Esto es ...el ESEPE se nos ha descompuesto:cook:​
1090​
PD: Haz tu propio ESEPE, con la fuente de GOTHIC  ..._no puedo ser más gráfica porque es de mal gusto_


----------



## destr0 (22 Ene 2010)

volveremos a los 700 de marzo?


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2010)

O sea, que el lunes, habemus guano otra vez... por lo menos en el chulibex, que abrirá con un gap de mil pares de pepones.


----------



## destr0 (22 Ene 2010)

Esto no lo salva hoy ni la mano de dios


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> edito: el _interés_ de la deuda soberana española a 10 años sube alrededor de un 0.6% *diario*



... dentro de poco va a perder todo el interés:8:

Edito: esto por otro lado es muy bueno para el país, porque sino ese hombrecillo les deja secos...por los siglos de los siglos... y cuando digo secos es secos secos, no potable water, nada, nothing de nothing, rien de rien ...


----------



## Hagen (22 Ene 2010)

Vaya golpe en la linea de flotacion

Esto puede hundirse ::


----------



## no_loko (22 Ene 2010)

El financiero está cayendo más del 2%. BAC y GS + de 4%. :

SAN de momento está aguantando como un campeón por encima de 15.

Saludos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2010)

Proximo gap 1069,3-1072,31 :

Saludos...


----------



## no_loko (22 Ene 2010)

Uffff. Vaya estropicio...


----------



## Kujire (22 Ene 2010)

La gente no vende....​
:8:ESCAPA!!:8:

1086​


----------



## chollero (22 Ene 2010)

esto se hincha, creo que ya hemos visto los maximos anuales


----------



## Claca (22 Ene 2010)

Qué guanazo.... Justamente ahora tengo una cena con una colega que tiene un 50% de sus ahorros en bolsa. Le recomendé vender cuando alcanzamos los 12.200. Sé que tema no hay que tocar para que todo vaya bien, pero no sé si podré contenerme; por si las moscas hoy no tomaré vino.

¡Buen fin de semana a todos!


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Qué guanazo.... Justamente ahora tengo una cena con una colega que tiene un 50% de sus ahorros en bolsa. Le recomendé vender cuando alcanzamos los 12.200. Sé que tema no hay que tocar para que todo vaya bien, pero no sé si podré contenerme; por si las moscas hoy no tomaré vino.
> 
> ¡Buen fin de semana a todos!



madre mia, que drama

...dile que si quiere y puede espere para el rebote, pero inmediatamente después toca visitar el foso por bastante tiempo


----------



## Interesado (22 Ene 2010)

He estado toda la tarde fuera, pero parece que al fin la cosa no ha acabado tan mal (al menos en España). :bla:

Realmente el estropicio es grande, el objetivo más probable son los 10800 del ibex. Me da la impresión que no será un movimiento directo sino que tendremos un rebote considerable (que ya ha empezado) hasta la base del canal del movimiento alcista anterior (sobre los 11550) para después ir a probar los 10800.

Claro que todo esto lo digo porque sigo con las MTS con algo de beneficio y las GRF casi planas y tengo un poco de miedito... :´(

Y como el que no se consuela es porque no quiere, os dejo una imagen del konkorde a cierre de hoy donde parece que sólo están vendiendo las gacelas.







Corregidme si me equivoco, pero... dado que este indicador asigna a los leoncios las variaciones del NVI, y este sólo se "actualiza" los días de poco volumen, es normal que en días de pánico (volumen alto), se asigne todo el movimiento a las gacelas, enmascarando el volumen leoncio, ¿no? Quizás un concorde intradía sería más significativo.


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

Acabo de llegar... esto se arregla en par de días... mientras tanto, traspasen sus carteras a otros sectores... el financiero esta kaput!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Acabo de llegar... esto se arregla en par de días... mientras tanto, traspasen sus carteras a otros sectores... el financiero esta kaput!!!



DP! New sec file, Se aprueba el expolio :.

Umm, ¿cuándo finalizaba la prueba del 534? He de buscarlo...

Buen fin de semana


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

Voy a mirarlo... a que te refieres con "finalizar la prueba" creo que ya han solicitado todo para hacer un TRIAL... ahora solo queda que la FDA le diga okay!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Voy a mirarlo... a que te refieres con "finalizar la prueba" creo que ya han solicitado todo para hacer un TRIAL... ahora solo queda que la FDA le diga okay!!!



Pues que ahora están en Fase 1... cuando finalizaba dicha fase y daban los resultados.

Las Puñeterxxx Hytm, yo esperaba que ya hubieran aprobado la nueva ley de sanidad... supongo que una condición de los nuevos contratos será que lógicamente esté esa ley aprobada. Grrr ya podría haber esperado un poco más el senador ese...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2010)

Mi resumen: La OndaB o rebote se ha acabado, al final ha venido en forma de A-B-C como dijimos y fallo de quinta en la ultima Onda. Una vez rota la "linea de no-retorno", hemos comenzado la temible OndaC, onda que se subdividira en 5 y nos llevara mas o menos hacia el 3xxx. 

Si fuese como la OndaA (16000-6700), acabariamos en los 3000 pelados. En el 12240 comienza la Onda1, para que os hagais una idea, la Onda1 de A fue de 4000 puntos (16000-12000) practicamente en vertical, 12/12 al 22/1 (hoy hace exactamente un año...)

Saludos...

PD: Ojo, hablo del Ibex, el S&P500 "todavia" no ha pasado su linea de no-retorno...


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2010)

Wataru, yo creo que están en phase I clínica con un número limitado de pacientes, como mucho 18 personas.

Una vez el trial clinica funciona, tienen que pedir un registro para el TRIAL PHASE I, es lo que están esperando de la FDA... 

Respecto a INDEX VENTURES, espero que no hayan vendido todas las acciones desde finales de DICIEMBRE, las llevaban a 0.99USD y solo tengan los warrants.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Así empezó la cosa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Qué haces cuando te encuentras a dos tontos andando por una vía de tren?

Venderlo todo y ponerte corto :abajo:


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru, yo creo que están en phase I clínica con un número limitado de pacientes, como mucho 18 personas.
> 
> Una vez el trial clinica funciona, tienen que pedir un registro para el TRIAL PHASE I, es lo que están esperando de la FDA...
> 
> Respecto a INDEX VENTURES, espero que no hayan vendido todas las acciones desde finales de DICIEMBRE, las llevaban a 0.99USD y solo tengan los warrants.



Me pareció leer que tenían 62 pacientes... he de buscarlo.

Ains... ya veremos que nos preparan... especular con meses de retraso y con medias informaciones no trae nada bueno.

Lo único seguro, que en los próximos meses se decide todo. 

Un saludo

Por cierto ayer vi en las noticias que habían aprobado que las empresas podían financiar las campañas y no solo a los políticos. Es decir, si antes las empresas tenían poder, el de ahora es infinito. 

No hará falta cargarse al Obamita... con una buena campaña lo hunden... 
¿Donde está Bush cuando se le necesita? jajaja

ED: Investigators at five centers enrolled a total of 44 patients (median age, 62 years) with various leukemias and other hematologic malignancies in the phase I study. Nearly all subjects had been treated with at least two previous tyrosine kinase inhibitors, and 34 were Philadelphia chromosome–positive with resistant mutations. 

El 62... me sonaba... jaja


----------



## Mulder (23 Ene 2010)

A los buenos días!

Aquí traigo mi análisis pausado del finde ienso:

¿creen que ha llegado el momento de abrir cortos y que nos vamos al guano?

¿lo creen en serio?

Pues este lunes es probable que hagamos nuevo mínimo en los índices europeos, pero a partir de ahí empezaremos una tendencia alcista leve que durará 3 semanas hasta la primera mitad de febrero. En ese momento volveremos a tener problemas.

Este mismo lunes ya haremos la primera escapada al alza, aunque no será fuerte, si sorprenderá a muchos. Se corregirá levemente el martes, miercoles y jueves tendremos tendencia alcista fuerte y el viernes volveremos a corregir.

La primera semana de febrero será de un estilo similar, en febrero tendremos mucha alternancia de subidas y bajadas, pero el saldo será alcista durante los primeros 15-18 dias.

El otro dia andaba diciendo que el último fin de semana de enero iba a ser catastrófico, pero miré mal, será más bien alcista, pero el primer dia de febrero será bueno para los europeos y malo para los gringos.

Ayer me preguntaba porque el euro subía tanto mientras las bolsas bajaban otro tanto, y es que ayer se produjo un cambio de tendencia fuerte que le podría llevar mucho más arriba de los máximos de noviembre, también lo veo fuertemente alcista hasta junio.

En consecuencia deberíamos tener al oro y al petroleo subiendo también.

El que avisa no es traidor.


----------



## Efren (23 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> pero a partir de ahí empezaremos una tendencia alcista leve que durará 3 semanas hasta la primera mitad de febrero. En ese momento volveremos a tener problemas.
> 
> Este mismo lunes ya haremos la primera escapada al alza, aunque no será fuerte, si sorprenderá a muchos. Se corregirá levemente el martes, miercoles y jueves tendremos tendencia alcista fuerte y el viernes volveremos a corregir.



Cree que volveremos a ver los 12.000?

Espero que tengas razón, pero con lo de obama y grecia tienen excusas de sobra para hacer bajar la bolsa.


----------



## Interesado (23 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Aquí traigo mi análisis pausado del finde ienso:
> 
> ...



Si bien es cierto que en el stoxx la cosa no está tan mala y que ha rebotado dónde tenía que rebotar -más o menos-, no lo veo tan claro para el ibex.

Después de traspasar la línea de "no-retorno" de LCASC, parece muy difícil volver a los 11800-12000 (por no hablar de máximos).

Claro que estamos hablando del chulibex y que todo puede ser, pero lo veo difícil, especialmente por lo mal que lo tiene el SAN. Para que pudiéramos llegar a los 12000 me temo que -para empezar- tendríamos que ver los 11.5 del SAN para volver a máximos y en los plazos que estamos hablando estaríamos dibujando un pull-back de impresión (por cortesía de BNP y Obama). 

Ahora bien, por sentimiento contrario el escenario de Mulder cuadra bastante y sería una jugada maestra. Se recuperan los 11800-12000, todo el mundo entra como loco para no perderse el subidón, falla el asalto a máximos (dibujamos un doble techo en 12250 a lo nov-dic 2007) y en un mes empieza el gran guano desde todo lo alto pillando a todo el mundo superalcista.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues este lunes es probable que hagamos nuevo mínimo en los índices europeos, pero a partir de ahí empezaremos una tendencia alcista leve que durará 3 semanas hasta la primera mitad de febrero. En ese momento volveremos a tener problemas.



Summing up, para los masocas que aún seguimos largos, ¿recomiendas vender todo al inicio de sesión, para volver a entrar más abajo?


----------



## Claca (23 Ene 2010)

Ayer pregunté si un escenario parecido a este sería posible (orientativo, ignorad la disposición de las líneas):







Concilia lo que dice LCASC, con lo previsto por Mulder. Permitiría llegar hasta máximos si se guarrea lo suficiente durante un tiempo, respetando la directriz perdida. Un besito y se lanza hacia el guano, todo un clásico del romanticismo financierodecadente de estos días.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ene 2010)

Efren dijo:


> Cree que volveremos a ver los 12.000?
> 
> Espero que tengas razón, pero con lo de obama y grecia tienen excusas de sobra para hacer bajar la bolsa.



...y hasta a lo mejor 13000 y el san a 12

lo veremos,... pero después de eso al foso con tonuel


----------



## Interesado (23 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Ayer pregunté si un escenario parecido a este sería posible (orientativo, ignorad la disposición de las líneas):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según lo que comentas, si tomamos como referencia de cambio de tendencia el 18F que decía Mulder, tendríamos la directriz en los 12.000 y a los máximos el 17M en el mejor de los casos.







Otra posibilidad sería que se esté formando un triángulo invertido. En principio tendría que ser una figura de continuación de tendencia, por lo que después no habría guano.

Claro que también podría ser la figura que nos lleve hasta el 61.82% de toda la caída y que desde allí se vaya para abajo con fuerza. No entiendo mucho de Elliott, así que no sé si esto tendría mucho sentido.

Si es verdad que todavía queda bajada, nos podría llevar hasta los 11.000 para allí rebotar, lo que daría algo más de credibilidad a la figura.


----------



## chameleon (23 Ene 2010)

la bajada ha sido un 12345 casi perfecto en el SP. en los índices europeos la última onda, la 5 ha sido muy corta. por lo que es muy posible que haya guano el lunes en los europeos, pero los usanos no.

a partir de ahí hay que rebotar. y mucho ojo, en tres tirones abc. 
no me extrañaría que ahora que está todo el mundo bajista, y los cortos aumentan, rompan la resistencia de lcasc y haya un tirón muy fuerte pero corto hacia arriba


----------



## Mulder (23 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Summing up, para los masocas que aún seguimos largos, ¿recomiendas vender todo al inicio de sesión, para volver a entrar más abajo?



Me parecen ganas de regalarle el dinero al broker, da lo mismo ver como sales de pérdidas que ver como vas ganando y mentalmente piensas que estás recuperando lo perdido.

Eso si se pone a subir. Yo confío plenamente en mi análisis pero la verdad solo la sabremos en el momento en que todo pase. Tu guía debe ser tu propio análisis sin fiarte de los demás, ni siquiera de mi. Si algo falla el reponsable de ese error no voy a ser yo, ni nadie, solo tu mismo.

Si no te fias de tu propio análisis estudia y perfeccionalo, se puede llegar muy lejos si das los pasos correctos y lo mejor es que lo hagas si quieres ganar algo de dinero con la bolsa.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Me parecen ganas de regalarle el dinero al broker, da lo mismo ver como sales de pérdidas que ver como vas ganando y mentalmente piensas que estás recuperando lo perdido.
> 
> Eso si se pone a subir. Yo confío plenamente en mi análisis pero la verdad solo la sabremos en el momento en que todo pase. Tu guía debe ser tu propio análisis sin fiarte de los demás, ni siquiera de mi. Si algo falla el reponsable de ese error no voy a ser yo, ni nadie, solo tu mismo.
> 
> Si no te fias de tu propio análisis estudia y perfeccionalo, se puede llegar muy lejos si das los pasos correctos y lo mejor es que lo hagas si quieres ganar algo de dinero con la bolsa.



Está claro que cada uno es responsable de sus actos.

Mi idea para el lunes es vender los largos en 11400 para volver a comprar en 11200 o ponerme corto directamente en 11400. 
Llevabamos tantos meses up up up que no me creí la caída y me mantuve largo :o


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2010)

MDRNA, Inc. - Google Finance

Algunas interesantes....


----------



## chameleon (23 Ene 2010)

ya hemos bajado o la totalidad de la onda 5 o falta un tramo pequeño. no merece la pena cerrar largos...


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2010)

La corrección era inevitable... y ha llegado muy forzada en mi opinión, otro caso aparte es nuestro iBEX, las ventas de los grandes inversores internacionales han comenzado.

De ahí que todas se apresuren a sacar sus bonos convertibles, antes que cambiemos de rating....


----------



## donpepito (23 Ene 2010)

Curis, Inc. - Google Finance

Interesante la subida. desde verano--..... una vez acaben con el ofrecimiento de nuevas acciones a 2.52USD ... seguirá su camino alcista.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes de sabado... 

Se puede hacer un buen trading en telefonica, estos 3 dias las gacelillas han vendido desesperadas...(no se si el rico heredero que busca novia estara entre ellas, despues de leer el hilo... ))







El viernes llego hasta el soporte 17.95€, de perderlo, podriamos ir a apoyarnos al 17.41€, o a cerrar el hueco del dia 4/09/09 a 16.95€... 

De aguantar el soporte, podriamos buscar los 18.5€

Saludos...


----------



## Dawkins (23 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mi resumen: La OndaB o rebote se ha acabado, al final ha venido en forma de A-B-C como dijimos y fallo de quinta en la ultima Onda. Una vez rota la "linea de no-retorno", hemos comenzado la temible OndaC, onda que se subdividira en 5 y nos llevara mas o menos hacia el 3xxx.
> 
> Si fuese como la OndaA (16000-6700), acabariamos en los 3000 pelados. En el 12240 comienza la Onda1, para que os hagais una idea, la Onda1 de A fue de 4000 puntos (16000-12000) practicamente en vertical, 12/12 al 22/1 (hoy hace exactamente un año...)
> 
> ...




Joder Dios te oiga...


----------



## Sleepwalk (24 Ene 2010)

*Los gráficos son claros: se ha roto la directriz alcista*

*Los gráficos son claros: se ha roto la directriz alcista*/Cárpatos

El gran compositor de ópera Gioacchino Rossini, fue además un gran gourmet y todo un personaje curioso. En la revista Adamar se cuenta una anécdota. "Entre sus amistades se encontraba el hombre más rico de la época, el barón Rothschild, el cual era, también, famoso por sus viñedos y bodegas de excelente calidad, lo cual no pasaba desapercibido a Rossini, que aprovechaba toda ocasión para probar sus caldos.

En una ocasión el barón le envió una cesta de uvas de invernadero a lo que Rossini contestó: "¡Gracias!, su uva es excelente, pero no me gusta el vino en pastillas"... Aquello debió hacerle gracia al barón, porque de inmediato le envió un barrilito de su mejor vino, un Chateau Laffite.

Curiosa forma de llamar a la uva... "vino en pastillas", un buen rodeo dialéctico.







En el análisis de hoy vamos a huir de rodeos dialécticos, sobre la justicia o no de los planes de Obama para con los bancos, una de las causas de la bajada semanal. Planes que de salir adelante pueden causar cambios profundos en el mercado, junto con el miedo a las restricciones de liquidez en China, y a las fuertes tensiones en la deuda soberana de Grecia y otros países de la Unión Europea, y vamos a centrarnos en las consecuencias para la Bolsa.

Y sin rodeos dialécticos, los gráficos son claros: se han perdido de forma general las directrices alcistas que venían desde marzo. En el Dow la ruptura es clara. Por lo tanto se acabó lo que se daba.

Si nos fijamos en el gráfico adjunto del Dow Jones de arriba a media tarde del viernes, vemos que ahora se enfrenta a un soporte clave que corresponde a la línea roja, justo a la altura de los mínimos de diciembre. Por debajo de ese nivel tiene un enorme potencial de caída, hasta como poco el retroceso de Fibonacci del 38,2% de toda la tendencia alcista previa que anda muy alejado, en los 9.095 puntos. Evidentemente antes tiene el soporte psicológico 10.000. Por arriba la ruptura de los 10.730 anularía este escenario y volvería a ser alcista, pero esto último parece poco probable a corto.

A estas alturas del año existe un indicador estacional que suele funcionar bien en cuanto a advertir de peligros venideros. Es el indicador que se conoce en EE UU como December Low Indicator. Para entenderlo hay que tener en cuenta que el primer trimestre, se tiende a subir, hay ajustes de cartera, recompras por motivos fiscales, etc. Por lo tanto, cuando en los primeros tres meses se rompe el mínimo de diciembre, algo suele andar mal en el mercado

Desde 1950 de las 31 veces en que esto ha sucedido, en 28 se siguió bajando desde la pérdida de ese mínimo de diciembre, normalmente de forma dura. Lo importante es que la media de bajada desde el cruce del mínimo es de más del 10,5% y esa es mucha bajada, en tiempos normales.

En suma, deterioro técnico y ambiente macro enrarecido, vuelven, tras muchos meses de tranquilidad, a desaconsejar la renta variable.

http://www.serenitymarkets.com/ficha_comentario.asp?sec=9&id=66801#
Los gráficos son claros: se ha roto la directriz alcista en Cincodias.com


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes de sabado...
> 
> Se puede hacer un buen trading en telefonica, estos 3 dias las gacelillas han vendido desesperadas...(no se si el rico heredero que busca novia estara entre ellas, despues de leer el hilo... ))



Tiene buena pinta, estos días ha aguantado bien y ahora que los leoncios están despedazando al SAN supongo que muchos "herederos" se pasarán a TEF 

¿Qué opinión os merece OHL para entrar largo? El viernes corrigió bastante.


----------



## donpepito (24 Ene 2010)

Confirmado, INDEX VENTURES solo conserva los warrants.

ARIA: ARIAD PHARMACEUTICALS INC Institutional Ownership


----------



## SNB4President (24 Ene 2010)

Oriente Medio: 

Egipto: -2,85%
Kuwait: -1,30%
Israel: -2,10%
Bahrain: -0,19%
Arabia Saudí: +0,10%
Jordania: -1,06%
Oman: -0,58%
Qatar: -1,57%
Emiratos Árabes Unidos: -4,97%


----------



## destr0 (24 Ene 2010)

¿Cuál es vuestra opinion sobre Bernanke, creéis que lo reelegirán? Yo cada vez tengo más claro que no, por varios motivos.

El primero es que le acusan directamente de ser el responsable de la crisis financiera de USA al dar los rescates multimillonarios a los bancos, y es una cosa que al americano de a pie le molestó bastante. Los políticos americanos no son como los españoles, y cada senador toma decisiones bastante independientes respecto a su ideología política, quiero decir que no votan lo mismo que todos los de su partido porque alguien lo diga, sino por pensamiento propio, que es como debería ser.

Según las últimas encuestas, de momento 26 se han pronunciado a favor de que siga en su cargo, y 15 en contra. De los 100 que componen el senado, han de ser al menos 60 los que voten a favor, y la cosa es que estos últimos días se comenta que la gente de la calle pide reformas, y ya lo hemos visto con el plan Obama de estos días. Los senadores son bastante populistas, por lo que escuchan bastante al pueblo, y Bernanke podría se la cabeza que pida el pueblo.

De cualquier forma, su reelección o no se conocerá el 31 de enero, es decir, el domingo que viene, y lo que si es cierto es que todos están de acuerdo en que si no lo reeligen, habrá un batacazo severo en los mercados al generarse una gan incertidumbre, puesto que es lo que menos gusta a las manos fuertes.

Por otro lado, acabo de leer aquí que se está proponiendo que para el mes que viene se activen reglas para congelar el mercado en caso de que caiga más de un 10% diario. ¿Por qué dicen de aprobarlo justo para el més que viene, es decir el día siguiente de la fecha de la elección o no de Bernanke? Pues es otra cosa que me hace pensar que puede que sea precisamente para evitar males mayores.

Por otro lado, también he leido estos días que esta semana pasada ha habido más volumen del normal, en una proporción de casi 1,5x en los mercados USA, y encima en bajada, y como la gente que maneja los cotarros se entera antes que el resto de los mortales de lo que va a pasar, pues me vuelve a llevar a la misma senda, si además lo juntamos con el comentario de Cárpatos del viernes, que decía que por primera vez desde hace tiempo, el saldo de institucionales volvía a ser vendedor.

Y es más, estamos en todos los índices (o estábamos prácticamente antes de esta semana) en máximos anuales, en un rally alcista que lleva desde marzo sin ningún susto ni bajada pronunciada, y todos sabemos que todos los rallies tienen un punto final.

Si sumamos a eso que el sentimiento alcista está en máximos entre las gacelillas (siento no poner el link, lo leí este fin de semana no me acuerdo si aquí o en alguna otra web de bolsa) creo que están gestando la tormenta perfecta para que caigamos muy fuertemente durante las próximas semanas.

Perdonad por el tocho, pero quería compartir mi punto de vista


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2010)

Lo más normal es que le amplien en el puesto ya que no hacerlo sería peor.

En el fondo da igual porque están bien jodidos y casi han gastado todos los cartuchos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Ene 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Vaya ...ese mismo día Apple presenta el Tablet!!!!... jojo mira que soy gitana
> 
> EDITO: para ahorrar y tal.... Hannibal: donde quiera que estés ..... por favor,USA protección...



Jooooooooooooderrrrr que a pasado en el esepe???? Se despeña,no aguanta los soportes jajajajaja.

Como ves la apertura Europea mañana y el Ibex???
Estoy preparando los pepinacos para el SAN. :XX:


----------



## destr0 (24 Ene 2010)

HL, aquí puedes ver como estan por el este ahora mismo

Bloomberg.com: World Indexes


----------



## pyn (24 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes de domingo.... esto es una caida sin freno. Parece que el esperado g___o ha llegado.

*A SUS TRINCHERAS!!!*


----------



## Catacrack (24 Ene 2010)

Veo que el sentimiento bajista ya ha hecho mella entre el populacho eso solo puede significar que ahora le dara por subir para volver a desplumar a los de siempre.


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2010)

Tiene que rebotar un par de jornadas antes de volver a bajar.

Lo que es muuuuuy probable es que vamos a tener guano durante una buena temporada.

Hay que purgar excesos.


----------



## rotovator (25 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Veo que el sentimiento bajista ya ha hecho mella entre el populacho eso solo puede significar que ahora le dara por subir para volver a desplumar a los de siempre.



Puede ser, pero entonces ¿cómo explicas esta intoxicaci.... digooo esta noticia:?

Invertia.com - ¿No mueves tus acciones? Sácale hasta el 2,5% gracias al alquiler

Invitando al personal a prestar sus acciones, para devolvérselas 6 meses después ¿Cuando hayan subido de valor? ¿A qué "hábil grupo de inversión" le interesa pagar para que invertia dé esa noticia si sabe que la bolsa va a subir?


----------



## fmc (25 Ene 2010)

rotovator dijo:


> Puede ser, pero entonces ¿cómo explicas esta intoxicaci.... digooo esta noticia:?
> 
> Invertia.com - ¿No mueves tus acciones? Sácale hasta el 2,5% gracias al alquiler
> 
> Invitando al personal a prestar sus acciones, para devolvérselas 6 meses después ¿Cuando hayan subido de valor? ¿A qué "hábil grupo de inversión" le interesa pagar para que invertia dé esa noticia si sabe que la bolsa va a subir?



yo entiendo lo contrario, que después de varios días de pánico animan a la gente a alquilar las acciones para ganar en la bajada... si prestan las acciones están poniéndose cortos.... ienso:


----------



## Catacrack (25 Ene 2010)

fmc dijo:


> yo entiendo lo contrario, que después de varios días de pánico animan a la gente a alquilar las acciones para ganar en la bajada... si prestan las acciones están poniéndose cortos.... ienso:



Yo pienso lo mismo que fmc.

El arrendador suele ser un perfil de inversor a largo plazo y el intereses es que alquile sus acciones a los cortoplazistas y que estos palmen poniendose cortos.


----------



## destr0 (25 Ene 2010)

De momento el nikkei baja 163,78 puntos, y está en 10426,77 (-1,57%)

TR aqui http://www.nni.nikkei.co.jp/CF/FR/MKJ/nikkei225.cfm?data_name=Nikkei 225


----------



## Diegales (25 Ene 2010)

Recupera un poco, pero sigue perdiendo mas de cien puntos. 



destr0 dijo:


> De momento el nikkei baja 163,78 puntos, y está en 10426,77 (-1,57%)
> 
> TR aqui Nikkei Net Interactive - Nikkei 225 chart


----------



## destr0 (25 Ene 2010)

Diegales dijo:


> Recupera un poco, pero sigue perdiendo mas de cien puntos.



Pues sí, al final ha recuperado bastante, 10512,69 -77,86 puntos, parece que hoy será un día alcista


----------



## pyn (25 Ene 2010)

Ibex en preapartura perdiendo 100 puntos. El miniSP en positivo (+6,5). No sé si hace frío o calor.


----------



## Claca (25 Ene 2010)

¡Buenos días!

La sesión de hoy será todo menos aburrida. Esperemos que no nos desplumen demasiado


----------



## pleura (25 Ene 2010)

cuando prestas las acciones, que pasa con el tema de dividendos?


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Ibex en preapartura perdiendo 100 puntos. El miniSP en positivo (+6,5). No sé si hace frío o calor.



140.

Yo quería entrar a 11.200 pero habiendo vendido a 11.400


----------



## Catacrack (25 Ene 2010)

pleura dijo:


> cuando prestas las acciones, que pasa con el tema de dividendos?



Los sigues cobrando.


----------



## Mulder (25 Ene 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Parece que se confirma el escenario de rebote.

Las GRF me están yendo muy mal, no me gustó nada lo que hicieron el viernes y no me gusta nada tampoco como están abriendo hoy, creo que las aguantaré un poco a ver si puedo salirme en un sitio decente y las largo en cuanto pueda, me he equivocado con estas.

Las compré pensando que con las bajadas este valor sería refugio de inversores pero parece que no fue así. Las MTS si que las voy a aguantar porque están respondiendo bastante bien.

edito: este finde he estado trabajando para que el error que he cometido con GRF no se vuelva a repetir.


----------



## pyn (25 Ene 2010)

Al final el GAP de apertura ha sido más grande, de 140 puntos. Curioso, que en este momento, a pesar de que la caída es moderada (no llegamos al 1%) todos los valores están en negativo.


----------



## pyn (25 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Parece que se confirma el escenario de rebote.
> 
> ...



¿En qué te fijas para decir que se confirma el escenario del rebote? ¿En el GAP a la baja? ¿En el rebote del SP?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Ene 2010)

Buenos dias tropa!!!
Corto en SAN y BBVA en subasta de apertura


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Ene 2010)

De rebote nada,en breve nos vemos con nuestro amigo 11200 :baba:


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Buenos dias tropa!!!
> Corto en SAN y BBVA en subasta de apertura



¿Qué tal la resaca?


----------



## Mulder (25 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿En qué te fijas para decir que se confirma el escenario del rebote? ¿En el GAP a la baja? ¿En el rebote del SP?



El Stoxx ha subido casi 60 puntos desde su cierre del viernes, ha abierto con fuerte gap al alza que también han hecho el oro y el euro, el petroleo también sube un poco pero menos.

El euro ahora mismo está cerrando gap.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué tal la resaca?



Llevo peor la falta de sueño...estoy en la cama con el portatil y no soy capaz de levantarme,a ver si esto empieza a bajar y me anima el dia ::


----------



## Claca (25 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx ha subido casi 60 puntos desde su cierre del viernes, ha abierto con fuerte gap al alza que también han hecho el oro y el euro, el petroleo también sube un poco pero menos.
> 
> El euro ahora mismo está cerrando gap.



¿Todavía ves probable un nuevo mínimo en Europa?


----------



## Mulder (25 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Todavía ves probable un nuevo mínimo en Europa?



Creo que a estas alturas ya no toca, pero hay que mantenerse alerta por si acaso.


----------



## chameleon (25 Ene 2010)

bueno, vamos a cerrar el gap del stoxx, o del esepé?  
(o primero uno y luego otro..)

ahí está la cuestión...

buenos días!!


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

Buenos días.

EnteroMedics Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Hagen (25 Ene 2010)

Buenas a todos,

He estado leyendo a Gann y Carolan para darle un toque a los ciclos a medio y largo plazo.

Os adjutno una interesante. Apoyandome en sus datos, me sale que habra guanazo en junio de 2010 y para febrero, que deberiamos subir bastante, o si bajamos es que empezamos a cambiar de tendencia. Todo esto falta por confirmar.

http://subefotos.com/ver/?c919e489961aff581c0ddef7ac8a1285o.jpg

Por cierto, Mulder, podrias darle a tu play y decirme que fechas ves importantes a corto plazo para IBR.

Gracias


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Ene 2010)

Buenos días...

Problemas con internet en el trabajo... menos mal que no han bajadio mucho las MTS que si nooooo no habría podido vender...

Yo también als voy a agunatar aunque em da miedo la apertura USANA... esperemos que respondan bien (gacela feeling inside)


----------



## Mulder (25 Ene 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> He estado leyendo a Gann y Carolan para darle un toque a los ciclos a medio y largo plazo.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante la tabla 

Respecto a IBR creo que hará un máximo alrededor del día 29 de enero, dia arriba dia abajo, para caerse bastante a partir de entonces durante la primera semana de febrero, durante la segunda semana es posible que suba.

El problema que tengo con IBR (que es el mismo que tengo con GRF) es que se trata de valores relativamente recientes y la base estadística que hay sobre ellos es muy mala, es algo de lo que me ha costado darme cuenta pero ya lo tomo en cuenta para próximas entradas y recomendaciones.


----------



## Lalonchamasfina (25 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> *Problemas con internet* en el trabajo... menos mal que no han bajadio mucho las MTS que si nooooo no habría podido vender...
> 
> Yo también als voy a agunatar aunque em da miedo la apertura USANA... esperemos que respondan bien (gacela feeling inside)



Esto es algo que me mosquea.

¿Qué pasa si necesitáis hacer una operación que os puede jorobar mucho dinero y no es posible?.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Ene 2010)

Lalonchamasfina dijo:


> Esto es algo que me mosquea.
> 
> ¿Qué pasa si necesitáis hacer una operación que os puede jorobar mucho dinero y no es posible?.



¿Por teléfono?


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Ene 2010)

Lalonchamasfina dijo:


> Esto es algo que me mosquea.
> 
> ¿Qué pasa si necesitáis hacer una operación que os puede jorobar mucho dinero y no es posible?.



Buenos días ^__^!

Existe la posibilidad de llamar por teléfono. Te cobran un poco más de comisión, pero si tienes prisa...

DP! El soporte que dices de los 2.20... no creo que ni exista ya de las veces que estamos bajando y subiendo... juas.

Un saludo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Ene 2010)

Joder,me estan poniendo finoooooooooooooo,kuji tengo miedoooooooo !!!!


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

Abengoa... subiendo con poco VOL y TL5 no han querido tumbarla... en GAMESA están soltando papelitos con la subida.

Wataru, puedo hacerme una lígera idea quien ha estado sujetando y subiendo la cot para soltar sus acciones, INDEX V.

Ahora solo tienen que ejecutar los warrants, una vez tengamos la subidita programada para febrero.

Vamos a volver a la zona de los 2.4x en unos días.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Joder,me estan poniendo finoooooooooooooo,kuji tengo miedoooooooo !!!!



Hoy nos toca a los largos abrir el Don Perignon


----------



## Mulder (25 Ene 2010)

El Stoxx ya está en verde! 

Y las MTS tienen un color que da gusto verlas.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hoy nos toca a los largos abrir el Don Perignon



Larga en Eurostoxx en 2807.
Tanto como para abrir el Don Perignon no estoy todavía, el IBEX tiene que llegar a los 11700 nada menos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Larga en Eurostoxx en 2807.
> Tanto como para abrir el Don Perignon no estoy todavía, el IBEX tiene que llegar a los 11700 nada menos...



Ok, venden un lambrusco por 2 euros en el súper que para hacer botellón está bien :baba:

Yo sigo perdiendo con los largos.
Largo desde esta mañana OHL 17.5 y MTS (thanx Mulder) 29.98.


----------



## Interesado (25 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx ya está en verde!
> 
> Y las MTS tienen un color que da gusto verlas.



Y las GRF porque van con un poco de lag, pero verás como recuperan para al menos poder salir con un mínimo de dignidad.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ok, venden un lambrusco por 2 euros en el súper que para hacer botellón está bien :baba:



Yo es que siempre he sido más de kalimotxo para los botellones...


----------



## pyn (25 Ene 2010)

Cerrado el GAP de apertura, ahora se decidirá si rebotamos o no.


----------



## pyn (25 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> EnteroMedics Inc. - Google Finance



¿Se acuerda de mi recomendación?
Poniard Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

Si, enhorabuena, pero el problema con PONIARD es .... no tienen pasta para seguir con el trial Phase II, están buscando un partner desde hace mucho tiempo y pinta la cosa muy mal... yo aprovecharia para venderlas...


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

Pecata... ahora vamos en plan recovery

European Stocks Drop for Fourth Day; US Index Futures Gain


----------



## Mulder (25 Ene 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Y las GRF porque van con un poco de lag, pero verás como recuperan para al menos poder salir con un mínimo de dignidad.



Probablemente mañana las GRF suban bastante porque es el dia en el que me esperaba una corrección en ellas, en vista de que hacen lo contrario de lo que predije, voto por ello.

Espero que desde donde están ahora suban un poco aunque sea por inercia.


----------



## pyn (25 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, enhorabuena, pero el problema con PONIARD es .... no tienen pasta para seguir con el trial Phase II, están buscando un partner desde hace mucho tiempo y pinta la cosa muy mal... yo aprovecharia para venderlas...



Yo confío en que las últimas noticias sobre los resultados del picoplatin alimente la atención de los peces gordos. Los resultados parecen buenos, por ahora no las vendo, no por nada, si no porque confío en ellos a largo plazo.


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

EntreMed, Inc. - Google Finance

Estarán preparando un nuevo rebote... se ha cumplido mi precio de bajada, desde el ofrecimiento del día 13-Enero.


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

Si vas a largo plazo, perfecto... ya tienes hecha la idea de ver bajadas - subidas---- es una decisión correcta, pensaba que era para un trading a corto.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Ene 2010)

ME han follado vivo,todas las plusvalias + extra del ultimo dia por el retrete


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> ME han follado vivo,todas las plusvalias + extra del ultimo dia por el retrete



Te ha durado poco el título de gurú del hilo...


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Ene 2010)

Se emborrachó de................ euforia :ouch:

Era día de Gamesas no de cortos a los bancos.


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

DP HF ... untando a los analistos, vaya que nos comamos las plusv del NASDAQ con el cambio.

LONDRES --Barclays Capital no está convencido de que la recuperación del euro frente al dólar vista el viernes sea sostenible. Aunque el cruce al contado cotiza por debajo del nivel de 1,4240-80, el banco señala que la tendencia a corto plazo es bajista y que este rebote ofrece una oportunidad de vender para que haya un movimiento esperado hacia 1,3750. *El cruce está ahora en 1,4186. BarCap cree que una caída por debajo de 1,4080 provocará una nueva tendencia bajista. *(GST)


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

HL, si tienes cash... no hay O.O de ponerte corto en GAMESA?


----------



## pyn (25 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Te ha durado poco el título de gurú del hilo...



¿Cuándo ha obtenido ese título? Y sobretodo ¿quién se lo ha otorgado?


----------



## Violator (25 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> EntreMed, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Estarán preparando un nuevo rebote... se ha cumplido mi precio de bajada, desde el ofrecimiento del día 13-Enero.



NASDAQ les ha enviado un warning y se enfrentan a un posible delisting si no suben a 1$


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

Es lo normal, nada extraño...


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Cuándo ha obtenido ese título? Y sobretodo ¿quién se lo ha otorgado?



El viernes pasado...


----------



## chollero (25 Ene 2010)

es el momento de cortos ibex 11350


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Ene 2010)

Estoy a punto de salir por patas en MTS XD....


----------



## Sylar (25 Ene 2010)

chollero dijo:


> es el momento de cortos ibex 11350



nuevo gurú. Lo has clavado.


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

Aguanta... si esta mañana estaba en -1,8% bajando... hay rebote durante la semana... hoy quizas sigan con el miedo.


----------



## carloszorro (25 Ene 2010)

Que mala pinta tienen algunos bancos grandotes


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> HL, si tienes cash... no hay O.O de ponerte corto en GAMESA?



Paso de chicharros del ibex,si te pones corto con 10k de acciones en algo que no tenga liquided o poco movimiento te putean vivo.

Yo ya llevo hoy mi penitencia,me engañaron como a un chino 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Aguanta... si esta mañana estaba en -1,8% bajando... hay rebote durante la semana... hoy quizas sigan con el miedo.



Creo que pondré un SL dinámico y me pondré a otra cosa, voy en verde tampoco me preocupa mucho.

(Es mi primer CFD largo y me tengo que andar con "hogo" no me desplumen a lo HL.)

Por cierto, quitáis y ponéis la corona con una facilidad pasmosa...


PS. Creo que este Guano pre primaveral es digno del circo romano y vamos a subir bastante... (año nuevo chino, lunas llenas, días de los enamorados y tal...)

Seguramente Mulder os lo comente ahora...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Creo que pondré un SL dinámico y me pondré a otra cosa, voy en verde tampoco me preocupa mucho.
> 
> (Es mi primer CFD largo y me tengo que andar con "hogo" no me desplumen a lo HL.)
> 
> Por cierto, quitáis y ponéis la corona con una facilidad pasmosa...



Juer,no me han desplumado,,,,he perdido 11 centimos por acc y por no aguantar,eso si,estaba cargadito hasta arriba.

Espero tener mas suerte en la prox tirada...


----------



## Sylar (25 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Por cierto, quitáis y ponéis la corona con una facilidad pasmosa...



La volatilidad-gurú está que se sale de la escala


----------



## Depeche (25 Ene 2010)

El que quiera ganar pasta que se ponga corto en Inditex a 44 euros, yo estoy corto desde la semana pasada a 45,50 pero ahora está claro que va a bajar con fuerza en cuanto pierda el 44.
Avisados estais.


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Paso de chicharros del ibex,si te pones corto con 10k de acciones en algo que no tenga liquided o poco movimiento te putean vivo.
> 
> Yo ya llevo hoy mi penitencia,me engañaron como a un chino 8:



Sigo manteniendo que la subida de GAMESA es para soltar papeles de algún fondo...


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Ene 2010)

No os pongáis así con la corona-gurú... fue una coña del viernes por la tarde.
Podemos hacer como los niños en el cole, cada día lleva uno la corona y es el gurú.

Hoy la lleva chollero.


----------



## pyn (25 Ene 2010)

¿Desde dónde llevas las MTS Luca? ¿Y dónde piensas soltarlas si la cosa se tuerce?


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

Tenemos que dar por hecho que OBAMA sacará la reforma sanitaria pa'adelante....... nueva burbuja genetica/Bio ...igualita que la del 2000!!! XDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Ene 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> El que quiera ganar pasta que se ponga corto en Inditex a 44 euros, yo estoy corto desde la semana pasada a 45,50 pero ahora está claro que va a bajar con fuerza en cuanto pierda el 44.
> Avisados estais.



Ten cuidado que presenta resultados en breve y ha mejorado mucho la cuenta de resuldados cerrando locales y vendiéndolos o reconvirtiéndolos en lefties...

Como pista vamos a ir vigilando qué hace HM que son bastante parecidas...


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

WASHINGTON --Funcionarios de la Casa Blanca expresaron confianza el domingo en que Ben Bernanke será confirmado para un segundo período como presidente de la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos, visión que fue compartida por el líder republicano del Senado. 

Bernanke "tendrá el apoyo de los dos partidos en el Senado y anticiparía que será confirmado", declaró el senador republicano Mitch McConnell de Kentucky en el programa de la cadena de televisión NBC "Meet The Press". 

McConnell no quiso revelar cómo votará sobre la nominación. 

Tres funcionarios de la Casa Blanca dijeron el domingo en programas de televisión que Bernanke, que enfrenta la oposición de algunos legisladores por el manejo que tuvo la Fed de la crisis económica, tiene los votos suficientes para asumir un nuevo período. 

"Creemos que será confirmado", dijo el secretario de prensa de la Casa Blanca, Robert Gibbs, en "Fox News Sunday". 

Según el último conteo, 31 senadores han indicado que votarán a favor de confirmar a Bernanke, mientras que 16 senadores se opondrían.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Desde dónde llevas las MTS Luca? ¿Y dónde piensas soltarlas si la cosa se tuerce?



29,58 y estrategia de salir gayer el último, no llevo muchas pero apalancadas al 17% pues salen un pico...


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (25 Ene 2010)

MULDER.

Me comentaba un amigo que probablemente estamos viviendo estos días una corrección, que esto era una tendencia secundaria bajista que consumiría en un periódo de entre 3 semanas y varios meses, entre el 50 y el 75 por ciento de lo ganado desde los mínimos, desde el suelo de marzo de 2009, pero que no debíamos olvidar que en términos de Dow la tendencia principal era alcista, que se consumirían 6 años desde que al principio de 2008 empezara la caída y hasta alnzar ese nivel. Es decir, que no veríamos los 16.000 alcanzados en el ciclo anterior hasta 2008 + 6 = hasta 2014; y que luego, seguiria la fase alcista hasta alcanzar más de 20.000.

¿Qué te parece todo esto a ti, MULDER, que parece que eres el que más sabe?

Dime, cuéntame.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> WASHINGTON --Funcionarios de la Casa Blanca expresaron confianza el domingo en que Ben Bernanke será confirmado para un segundo período como presidente de la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos, visión que fue compartida por el líder republicano del Senado.
> 
> Bernanke "tendrá el apoyo de los dos partidos en el Senado y anticiparía que será confirmado", declaró el senador republicano Mitch McConnell de Kentucky en el programa de la cadena de televisión NBC "Meet The Press".
> 
> ...




Si ocurre eso tenemos subidón y nuevo "pograma" de inyeccciones...


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

Luca, como ves la estimación de resultado del 4T en ARIAd...?


----------



## carvil (25 Ene 2010)

Buenos mediodias 

Resistencia actual en el E-Mini 1.110 soporte 1.090

En US$ soporte 78.20 resistencia 78.48

En el Oro soporte 1.091 resistencia 1.110


Salu2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, como ves la estimación de resultado del 4T en ARIAd...?



Mientras el book value per share siga negativo lo importante es la variación en el Earnings per share o el programa de trials que tenga (para pasar de una fase a otra)

Puede ocurrir que como han emitido acciones nuevas por los warrants si los resultados mejoran (minora valores negativos) como divide entre más acciones (mejorá más todavía)

Es un truco típico mientras no te baje el pps, podría subir bastante en sus típicos ciclos de 5 días.

Pasame los whisper y te digo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ene 2010)

Esta es la resistencia que nos frena en el Ibex...







Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Ene 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> MULDER.
> 
> Me comentaba un amigo que probablemente estamos viviendo estos días una corrección, que esto era una tendencia secundaria bajista que consumiría en un periódo de entre 3 semanas y varios meses, entre el 50 y el 75 por ciento de lo ganado desde los mínimos, desde el suelo de marzo de 2009, pero que no debíamos olvidar que en términos de Dow la tendencia principal era alcista, que se consumirían 6 años desde que al principio de 2008 empezara la caída y hasta alnzar ese nivel. Es decir, que no veríamos los 16.000 alcanzados en el ciclo anterior hasta 2008 + 6 = hasta 2014; y que luego, seguiria la fase alcista hasta alcanzar más de 20.000.
> 
> ...




No sabía que Juanlu era vasco 

Yo, personalmente, no comparto esas "ondas" y no creo que Mulder lo haga, ni LCASC que es el que pilota de verdad en esto junto con Burney...

Si lo lee Tonuel tienes cachondeo para rato, avisado estás.


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

<table class="yfnc_tableout1" border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td>*Earnings Est*</td><td align="center" width="18%">[SIZE=-2] Current Qtr 
Dec-09[/SIZE]</td><td align="center" width="18%">[SIZE=-2] Next Qtr 
Mar-10[/SIZE]</td><td align="center" width="18%">[SIZE=-2] Current Year 
Dec-09[/SIZE]</td><td align="center" width="18%">[SIZE=-2] Next Year 
Dec-10[/SIZE]</td></tr><tr><td class="yfnc_tablehead1"> Avg. Estimate </td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">-0.17</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">-0.17</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">-0.84</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">-0.63</td></tr><tr><td class="yfnc_tablehead1"> No. of Analysts </td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">8</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">3</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">9</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">9</td></tr><tr><td class="yfnc_tablehead1"> Low Estimate </td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">-0.19</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">-0.19</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">-0.88</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">-0.83</td></tr><tr><td class="yfnc_tablehead1"> High Estimate </td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">-0.14</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">-0.16</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">-0.78</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">-0.40</td></tr><tr><td class="yfnc_tablehead1"> Year Ago EPS </td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">-0.24</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">-0.26</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">-1.02</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">-0.84</td></tr></tbody></table><table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr valign="top"><td align="center">
</td></tr></tbody></table><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="8"><tbody><tr><td height="8">
</td></tr></tbody></table><table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td>*Revenue Est*</td><td align="center" width="18%">[SIZE=-2] Current Qtr 
Dec-09[/SIZE]</td><td align="center" width="18%">[SIZE=-2] Next Qtr 
Mar-10[/SIZE]</td><td align="center" width="18%">[SIZE=-2] Current Year 
Dec-09[/SIZE]</td><td align="center" width="18%">[SIZE=-2] Next Year 
Dec-10[/SIZE]</td></tr><tr><td class="yfnc_tablehead1"> Avg. Estimate </td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">2.33M</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">2.30M</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">8.46M</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">23.11M</td></tr><tr><td class="yfnc_tablehead1"> No. of Analysts </td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">8</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">3</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">8</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">8</td></tr><tr><td class="yfnc_tablehead1"> Low Estimate </td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">2.00M</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">2.20M</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">8.00M</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">8.63M</td></tr><tr><td class="yfnc_tablehead1"> High Estimate </td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">3.00M</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">2.50M</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">9.10M</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">47.80M</td></tr><tr><td class="yfnc_tablehead1"> Year Ago Sales </td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">2.60M</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">1.90M</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">7.08M</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">8.46M</td></tr><tr><td class="yfnc_tablehead1"> Sales Growth (year/est) </td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">-10.4%</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">21.1%</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">19.5%</td><td class="yfnc_tabledata1">173.2%</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> <table class="yfnc_tableout1" border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td>*Earnings Est*</td><td align="center" width="18%">[SIZE=-2] Current Qtr
> Dec-09[/SIZE]</td><td align="center" width="18%">[SIZE=-2] Next Qtr
> Mar-10[/SIZE]</td><td align="center" width="18%">[SIZE=-2] Current Year
> Dec-09[/SIZE]</td><td align="center" width="18%">[SIZE=-2] Next Year
> ...





La parte de revenues es buenísima, si se cumple se iría a los 4 USD.

Para la primera no me cuadra con respecto a la segunda.... algo falla, o el nº de acciones es cte o han incrementado su estructura de costes (cosa muy mala para una acción con valor contable negativo)


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (25 Ene 2010)

MULDER.

Esperando la opinión que te he pedido, te meto un histórico dónde puedes ver cómo se tardó 6 años en alcanzar el máximo del ciclo precedente.


Histórico del Ibex


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

OFF TOPIC. a los propietarios que tienen un IPHONE 3GS

Esta madrugada me ha llegado un SMS directo desde APPLE con mi nombre, etc,,, con este texto:

The verication code for your mobile phone number is XXXXX

Será alguna pijada para el nuevo OS 4.0 de esta semana?


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> La parte de revenues es buenísima, si se cumple se iría a los 4 USD.
> 
> Para la primera no me cuadra con respecto a la segunda.... algo falla, o el nº de acciones es cte o han incrementado su estructura de costes (cosa muy mala para una acción con valor contable negativo)



La semana que viene, tendremos información complementaria.


Has visto las puts de mayo... un volumen poco usual en 2.00USD

http://finance.yahoo.com/q/op?s=ARIA&m=2010-05


----------



## pyn (25 Ene 2010)

LUCA CADALORA dijo:


> 29,58 y estrategia de salir gayer el último, no llevo muchas pero apalancadas al 17% pues salen un pico...



Pues chico, no se cuantas llevas, pero estás en más de 1€ por acción, protege beneficios y échate la siesta. Como dato interesante es que el mínimo de hoy, nisiquiera ha rozado tu punto de entrada...yo lo tendría clarísimo xDDD.


----------



## pyn (25 Ene 2010)

Me voy a cagar en las muelas de los traders. Las queridas PONIARD han tocado los 3$ en premarket, pero ahora cotizan a 2,25$, habiendo tocado los 2,18$!!!!!.

A los que busquen un trading diario, esa hoy va a tener volumen del bueno


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Ene 2010)

Corto en ibex 11270
Iberia 2.21
POP 5,41

Que baje yaaaa


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ten cuidado que presenta resultados en breve y ha mejorado mucho la cuenta de resuldados cerrando locales y vendiéndolos o reconvirtiéndolos en lefties...
> 
> Como pista vamos a ir vigilando qué hace HM que son bastante parecidas...



Te adelanto que en sector Nov09=Nov08 y Dic09>Dic08.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ene 2010)

Línea de "no retorno" en el S&P500 pasa hoy por el 1084 contado.

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Me voy a cagar en las muelas de los traders. Las queridas PONIARD han tocado los 3$ en premarket, pero ahora cotizan a 2,25$, habiendo tocado los 2,18$!!!!!.
> 
> A los que busquen un trading diario, esa hoy va a tener volumen del bueno



Las noticias son para vender... hasta que una empresa no tiene aprobado su medicamento, hay mucho riesgo... y hablo con experiencia en el sector. XD

Volatilidad...:cook: y mala baba...

http://www.streetinsider.com/Downgr...uticals+(PARD)+to+Market+Perform/5270367.html


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Esta es la resistencia que nos frena en el Ibex...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cojunudo,esto me viene como mano de santo


----------



## pyn (25 Ene 2010)

Protegeré beneficios, pero entonces mi estrategia de mantenerlas largo tiempo cambia...

DAMM IT!


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Protegeré beneficios, pero entonces mi estrategia de mantenerlas largo tiempo cambia...
> 
> DAMM IT!



No hace mucho hicieron algo similar en Arna, creo recordar... y en la sesión subieron muchísimo.

Con esto no te quiero decir nada... jaja.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

Si, es verdad ARIAd ha estado en 4x.xxUSD y siempre se vuelve a cerrar el GAP... XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Mulder (25 Ene 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> MULDER.
> 
> Me comentaba un amigo que probablemente estamos viviendo estos días una corrección, que esto era una tendencia secundaria bajista que consumiría en un periódo de entre 3 semanas y varios meses, entre el 50 y el 75 por ciento de lo ganado desde los mínimos, desde el suelo de marzo de 2009, pero que no debíamos olvidar que en términos de Dow la tendencia principal era alcista, que se consumirían 6 años desde que al principio de 2008 empezara la caída y hasta alnzar ese nivel. Es decir, que no veríamos los 16.000 alcanzados en el ciclo anterior hasta 2008 + 6 = hasta 2014; y que luego, seguiria la fase alcista hasta alcanzar más de 20.000.
> 
> ...



2009 se pareció mucho a 2003 y este año que acaba de empezar se está pareciendo mucho a 2004, ese ciclo del que hablas no lo he estudiado y no me parece demasiado fiable, pero podría equivocarme, claro. También hay otros años post-crisis, que se parecieron mucho a 2009 pero es dificil comparar con ellos a no ser que usemos el Dow.

Hasta que no lleguemos a febrero tampoco podré hacer una estadística seria sobre este año.

En mi opinión la bajada de la semana pasada responde a un ciclo estacional, aquí muchos dicen que si Obama, que si Bernanke, que si los bancos, que si los resultados....¿que más da todo eso? los hechos fundamentales solo sirven para dar excusas a los periodistas (que parezca que se han enterado de algo) y para desviar la atención de nuestro principal problema: el gráfico.

En mi modesta opinión aun nos quedan unos máximos por hacer y los espero hacia la primavera (sobre todo en mayo), el S&P debe llegar algo más arriba de los 1200 puntos y el Stoxx debe llegar a su meta final que es el 50% de su bajada anterior en 3184. En cuanto lleguemos a esos entornos debería empezar la corrección de toda la subida *en serio* y debería durar hasta el final del año con sus correspondientes pequeñas pausas.

Tal vez me equivoque en todo lo que digo, pero lo tengo bastante bien calculado y el resultado además coincide perfectamente lo que dicen algunos pocos analistas que se están haciendo famosos por acertar sus predicciones durante esta crisis.

Además de eso hay que decir que el Ibex ha recuperado mucho más que el S&P y el Stoxx, pero suele seguirles aunque sea a regañadientes, no lo analizo ni se hasta que nivel llegará, yo analizo los otros porque el Ibex no me parece fiable, por eso no se si llegaremos a 12.000 o al 16.000 o al 20.000, mis referencias son el Stoxx y el S&P que son los representes más líquidos de USA y Europa.

PD: No he contestado antes porque estaba comiendo.


----------



## Mulder (25 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> OFF TOPIC. a los propietarios que tienen un IPHONE 3GS
> 
> Esta madrugada me ha llegado un SMS directo desde APPLE con mi nombre, etc,,, con este texto:
> 
> ...



A mi no me ha llegado ese SMS.


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

Será porque tengo registrados todos los productos en la web de apple, me ha llamado la atención... tu tienes registrado tu IPHONE allí?


----------



## pyn (25 Ene 2010)

Qué hijos de fruta, están tumbando la cotización para hacerse con todos los papelitos. Pues no venderé!!! mi hijo estudiará en el MIT con el dinero de esas plusvalías


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Será porque tengo registrados todos los productos en la web de apple, me ha llamado la atención... tu tienes registrado tu IPHONE allí?



Te llegan sms si lo tienes registrado en la web,si no nada.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Qué hijos de fruta, están tumbando la cotización para hacerse con todos los papelitos. Pues no venderé!!! mi hijo estudiará en el MIT con el dinero de esas plusvalías



Mejor que haga agrónomos por si viene el mad max...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Ene 2010)

LCASC el ibex a traspasado ahora la linea??????


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> LCASC el ibex a traspasado ahora la linea??????



Está justo encima (siempre hay que dar un margen), estando tan cerca de abrir los yankees, yo creo que la romperá hacia arriba...

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Ene 2010)

Vamos a abrir con gap al alza, a ver qué pasa luego...


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

Si, es sentimiento gaceril... ya hemos pasado por esa fase, muchos de los que estamos por aquí... están acumulando, vamos a barrer stops, etc. XDDDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Ene 2010)

Dow 10,237.67 +64.69 (0.64%) 
S&P 500 1,099.21 +7.45 (0.68%) 
Nasdaq 2,221.31 +16.02 (0.73%)


HOY HYTM está DPM para intradías... entrando ahora mismo... saliendo en 0,52


----------



## chameleon (25 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vamos a abrir con gap al alza, a ver qué pasa luego...



parece que vamos a cerrarlo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> parece que vamos a cerrarlo



Lo copio por los owned y tal no vaya a ser que edites...


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

PYN... son unos jopppp.. la bola me lo había comunicado.... hay muchas posis de venta vs compra.


----------



## pyn (25 Ene 2010)

Sí, está claro que se vuelve a cumplir aquello de comprar con el rumor y vender con la noticia. Lo que haré será acumular más abajo xDDD.


----------



## Mulder (25 Ene 2010)

A GRF parece que la tienen secuestrada, no la dejan pasar de los 11.40, pero parece mandato de leoncios, están manipulándola para echar fuera al pequñín, cuando se cansen de este juego subiremos un poco.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A GRF parece que la tienen secuestrada, no la dejan pasar de los 11.40, pero parece mandato de leoncios, están manipulándola para echar fuera al pequñín, cuando se cansen de este juego subiremos un poco.



OHL la tienen parada en 18.10 desde las 11. Esto tiene pinta que antes del cierre nos vamos up up up up!!! :


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

Wataru, hacia donde romperá ARIAd... down ¬ UP ???


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Ene 2010)

Cierro corto grande del ibex por lo mismo palmando comisiones,hoy no es mi dia...


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru, hacia donde romperá ARIAd... down ¬ UP ???



Ella no se, yo voy a romper a llorar... jajja

La japuta no sube ni amenazándola... paciencia... algún día subirá (o no...)

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

Parece "acumulación" están sacando posis de compra a 2.20USD cuando se van agotando....


----------



## chameleon (25 Ene 2010)

es lo que tienen los gaps, que son como un imán. hasta que no se cierran el mercado está intranquilo

ojo a ING, desde 6,42 ha subido la onda "a", ahora está haciendo la pequeña corrección de la "b", y queda la "c", que es muy posible que se lleve por delante la resistencia que pasa ahora en 7,22 y llegue (por proporcionalidad) al entorno de 7,40

edit: el mercado va a salir como un tiro hacia arriba en cuanto se cierre gap


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Ene 2010)

Corto en san 11.75


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Parece "acumulación" están sacando posis de compra a 2.20USD cuando se van agotando....



O distribuyendo con cuidado...  .

DP! Esto va para largo... hasta que el Rida, no esté claro que se vaya a sacar...

Otra cosa es lo que hablabas antes de los resultados. No me queda claro que vayamos a reducir costes con un trial gigante en marcha... y sin el apoyo, por ahora de nuestro partner.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Ene 2010)

MTS haciendo el baile del gañan ¿?


----------



## Catacrack (25 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cierro corto grande del ibex por lo mismo palmando comisiones,hoy no es mi dia...



Aprovecha y ponte largo.


----------



## Mulder (25 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> MTS haciendo el baile del gañan ¿?



MTs es un valor muy volátil, hay que poner el stop lejos y dejar que siga su camino, yo la espero en 35 para esta semana, pero ira y volverá montones de veces hasta que se acerque.

A mi me gusta mucho más que esas otras acciones del Ibex que se pasan todo el santo dia sin dar señal de vida.


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

Quizás tengamos ingresos de los kits ...


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

Las que cotizan simultaneamente en varios mercados, siempre tienen un negociado atractivo.


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

DPTR ... va muy bien... además están los de GS .... con objetivos de 95.00USD BARRIL para este año... xd


----------



## pyn (25 Ene 2010)

¿De qué GAP habláis que aún no se ha cerrado chamaleon?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Aprovecha y ponte largo.



No toco un largo ni con un palo hasta que el ibex no este por debajo de 4.000


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿De qué GAP habláis que aún no se ha cerrado chamaleon?



Creo que habla del DOW y el ESPE


----------



## Mulder (25 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿De qué GAP habláis que aún no se ha cerrado chamaleon?



El futuro del mini-S&P cierra su gap del viernes en 1091, de momento ha llegado a 1091.75.


----------



## chameleon (25 Ene 2010)

de este

y probablemente se produzca esta tarde con los europeos cerrados


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Ene 2010)

LCASC la linea despues de un traspaso momentaneo esta resistiendo,tambien el ultimo soporte intradia de 11290 se convirtio en resistencia.

Los yankis subiendo y el ibex bajando.... esta terminal,a darle la puntilla!!!


----------



## Mulder (25 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> LCASC la linea despues de un traspaso momentaneo esta resistiendo,tambien el ultimo soporte intradia de 11290 se convirtio en resistencia.
> 
> Los yankis subiendo y el ibex bajando.... esta terminal,a darle la puntilla!!!



Como me gustaría poder sacar ese tipo de conclusiones con tanta facilidad y que encima se cumplieran, íbamos a ser todos millonarios en 6 meses


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Ene 2010)

Cierro corto pop +10 centimos,a ver si recupero!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Como me gustaría poder sacar ese tipo de conclusiones con tanta facilidad y que encima se cumplieran, íbamos a ser todos millonarios en 6 meses



Solo hay que tener fe,dinero y hecharle muchos 00 !!!!


----------



## Dawkins (25 Ene 2010)

Pregunta de novatazo..

acabo de ver en las ordenes del broker y tal, que ahora mismo para el miniibex que vence en febrero hay:

Vol.Compra	P.Compra	P.Venta	Vol.Venta
265	11.245	11.250	1


Esto significa que saldrá disparado en breves momentos hacia arriba o quE? xD Es en tiempo real esto?


----------



## Mulder (25 Ene 2010)

Dawkins dijo:


> Pregunta de novatazo..
> 
> acabo de ver en las ordenes del broker y tal, que ahora mismo para el miniibex que vence en febrero hay:
> 
> ...



Eso solo significa que seguirán haciendo lo que le salga de los OOs y que el ibex sigue siendo un queso gruyere en su libro de órdenes.


----------



## Dawkins (25 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso solo significa que seguirán haciendo lo que le salga de los OOs y que el ibex sigue siendo un queso gruyere en su libro de órdenes.



Hmm.. y sin metáforas...? Manos fuertes hacen con el indice lo que les sale de los huevos, mejor invertir en latunes?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Ene 2010)

Poniendote corto con contratos y soltando al centimeo 10-15 puntos abajo,he recuperado algo de la cagada de esta mañana,espero que os sea util,copy LCASC


----------



## pyn (25 Ene 2010)

El famoso gap del esepe está cerrado... ¿ahora rebote?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Ene 2010)

Llegamos al atake a los 11200....


----------



## tonuel (25 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corto en san *11.75*



Ya te gustaria a ti... :fiufiu:


y a mi... 



Saludos


----------



## chameleon (25 Ene 2010)

acabo de recibir un correo de mi jefe, que nos sube un 0,9% este año xDDDDDDDD

estos jefes están en las nubes...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya te gustaria a ti... :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> y a mi...
> ...



Jajajajajaja la costumbre,de meterselos en los 11-12 euros...

Por cierto tengo 100 cortos con solera a 12,10 euros....estos me los dejo para los nietos,para decirles yo le meti al botas en maximos.....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Ene 2010)

Que cabrones son,nos van a dejar el 11200 para mañana....por donde rompera la cuña???? 
Uffff estan soltando en la subasta a saco...yo que vosotros venderia polluelos...


----------



## tonuel (25 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Jajajajajaja la costumbre,de meterselos en los 11-12 euros...
> 
> *Por cierto tengo 100 cortos con solera a 12,10 euros....estos me los dejo para los nietos,para decirles yo le metí al botas en maximos..... *




Te los compro... ¿Cuánto quieres por ellos...? ienso:



Saludos 8:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Te los compro... ¿Cuánto quieres por ellos...? ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



Solo los vendere cuando el san este a 2,5 euros


----------



## tonuel (25 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Solo los vendere cuando el san este a 2,5 euros



A 2,5€ te puedes meter esos cortos por donde le gusta a Zerolo... 8:


----------



## Diegales (25 Ene 2010)

El ibex va a cerrar hoy dejandose mas de cien puntos. Desde los maximos de primeros de agno se acerca a los mil puntos de caida, que no esta nada mal. 

Yo sigo esperando...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Ene 2010)

Puf MTS cierran bastante mal... a ver qué hacen mañana!!


----------



## Mulder (25 Ene 2010)

Hoy en el volumen de los leoncios del Ibex han empezado el dia vendiendo pero rápidamente se han girado al alza, hacia las 15:00 se han vuelto a poner vendedores pero en el último cuarto de hora se han puesto a comprar de nuevo.

El dia ha ido alternando entre saldo positivo y saldo negativo hasta quedar neutral. La conclusión que saco es que los leoncios del Ibex no tienen muy claro lo que va a ocurrir a partir del cierre, aunque viendo como ha ido la cotización del S&P parece que no esperan bajadas desde el cierre hasta mañana o al menos no esperan bajadas excesivas.

Creo que en el hilo hay excesivo alarmismo bajista, yo no veo nada claro que este viernes acabemos más abajo de donde hemos empezado esta mañana, la semana como poco será lateral pero no veo en el mercado el miedo a más bajadas. Si se confirma mi previsión de un euro alcista para las próximas semanas podríamos decir que ya hemos visto el suelo en los índices (al menos en enero), la estadística que nombra Cárpatos tampoco me parece demasiado fiable o por lo menos no creo que se cumpla inmediatamente.


----------



## Diegales (25 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que en el hilo hay excesivo alarmismo bajista, ....



Si lo dice por mi, yo no estoy alarmado. Mas bien diria... deseoso.


----------



## Mulder (25 Ene 2010)

Diegales dijo:


> Si lo dice por mi, yo no estoy alarmado. Mas bien diria... deseoso.



En este hilo hay muchos 'deseosos' de que las bolsas bajen, pero hay que tener bien controlado el timing. La semana pasada predije una bajada fuerte, pero creo que esta no es la buena por mucha directriz alcista que se haya perdido.

No me cuadran estos máximos para el largo plazo y según veo en mis gráficos aun no toca el derrumbe final que finalizará este rebote, puede que me equivoque pero siempre me guío por lo que dicen mis análisis me guste o no, a mi el mercado ya me ha enseñado (y me lo sigue enseñando) que con el wishful thinking no se va a ninguna parte, al menos si lo que se quiere ganar es dinero y no otra cosa.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Ene 2010)

Mulder, ¿ves posible que subamos esta tarde? Me refiero al S&P y claro, al Eurostoxx que va de su mano.


----------



## Mulder (25 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mulder, ¿ves posible que subamos esta tarde? Me refiero al S&P y claro, al Eurostoxx que va de su mano.



El S&P de momento sigue en verde.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El S&P de momento sigue en verde.



Mmmhhh, si, pero está por debajo de 1.100 y eso me preocupa.
Y el Eurostoxx está muy rojo.


----------



## Mulder (25 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mmmhhh, si, pero está por debajo de 1.100 y eso me preocupa.
> Y el Eurostoxx está muy rojo.



Desde luego se ve todo muy débil a pesar de haber subido un poco hoy, pero creo que mañana seguiremos hacia arriba, el miercoles podría ser un dia muy malo pero eso quiere decir que mañana habremos corregido una buena parte de la bajada.

Ahora recuerdo que este sábado pasado dije que el dia malo sería el martes, pero me equivoqué en eso, será el miércoles, el jueves seguiremos subiendo.

Además el sábado hay luna llena, este viernes podríamos caernos también en Europa pero podríamos remontar por la tarde, ese dia es el último del mes que hay sesión, el lunes es dia 1 y es probable que se suba, sobre todo en Europa.

Así lo veo yo, hoy de momento he acertado ligeramente pero nadie me pone el pedestal


----------



## carvil (25 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes 



*Apple presenta resultados después del cierre Est. $2.083*

Tiene resistencia en 210$ soporte en 198$



Salu2


----------



## Mulder (25 Ene 2010)

El S&P contado está ahora mismo en 1100.

Tiene pinta de que ya hemos hecho suelo en la bajada, pero ya veremos.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Así lo veo yo, hoy de momento he acertado ligeramente pero nadie me pone el pedestal



Bueno, yo te he dado un thanks para que no te quejes... pero es que nos has hablado de rebote y el IBEX se ha dejado un -1,09%, el EUROSTOXX un -1,04%... no me quiero imaginar que habría pasado si hubieras dicho GUANO.


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

En el iBEX está saliendo dinero... la subida de GAMESA, es un ejemplo... en ABENGOA han hecho algo parecido con menos vol.

Como han dicho por ahí, el iBEX pierde interés... de ahí el peor comportamiento vs USA.


----------



## Mulder (25 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bueno, yo te he dado un thanks para que no te quejes... pero es que nos has hablado de rebote y el IBEX se ha dejado un -1,09%, el EUROSTOXX un -1,04%... no me quiero imaginar que habría pasado si hubieras dicho GUANO.



Con el Ibex y el Stoxx he fallado un poco, dije que harían un nuevo mínimo y no ha pasado, aunque se ha rebotado y se ha llegado a estar en verde al final nos hemos caido de nuevo.

En fin, tendré que afinar más, pero es dificil afinar cuando el mercado en general está bajista, tomándolo como pérdida de la directriz que había desde marzo, y los análisis dicen alcista. La segunda semana de enero dije que iba a empezar una bajada, pero que sería algo tortuosa (la tendencia era alcista en ese momento) y alguien que se hubiera puesto corto esa semana ahora mismo habría ganado un pastizal hasta el cierre de este viernes pasado, incluso con un mini.

Ahora ocurre más o menos lo mismo, la tendencia es bajista pero estamos girando, es una semana de trámite hasta que la tendencia cambia y poco a poco se va haciendo más fuerte, pero el inicio parece más bien errático.

Con mi sistema es facil acertar en el transcurso de una semana, pero no tan facil en un solo dia, a pesar de este inconveniente la experiencia me dice que vale la pena fiarse de el.


----------



## errozate (25 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy en el volumen de los leoncios del Ibex han empezado el dia vendiendo pero rápidamente se han girado al alza, hacia las 15:00 se han vuelto a poner vendedores pero en el último cuarto de hora se han puesto a comprar de nuevo.
> 
> El dia ha ido alternando entre saldo positivo y saldo negativo hasta quedar neutral. La conclusión que saco es que los leoncios del Ibex no tienen muy claro lo que va a ocurrir a partir del cierre, aunque viendo como ha ido la cotización del S&P parece que no esperan bajadas desde el cierre hasta mañana o al menos no esperan bajadas excesivas.
> 
> Creo que en el hilo hay excesivo alarmismo bajista, yo no veo nada claro que este viernes acabemos más abajo de donde hemos empezado esta mañana, la semana como poco será lateral pero no veo en el mercado el miedo a más bajadas. Si se confirma mi previsión de un euro alcista para las próximas semanas podríamos decir que ya hemos visto el suelo en los índices (al menos en enero), la estadística que nombra Cárpatos tampoco me parece demasiado fiable o por lo menos no creo que se cumpla inmediatamente.



En cualquier caso esta semana me parece a mi que habra que estar atentos, porque los que no andamos en el intradia, ni cortos, ni nada de eso, no hemos visto una de estas desde ni me acuerdo. Si se ha tirado desde el fin del verano un paso adelante y un pasito para atras, Maria....

Ya veremos en que queda esto. De momento hoy EU en rojo, pero nadie espera caidas de cinco dias seguidos, sino que alternaran.

Ya veremos si esto es una correccion en regla o la correccion buena viene a partir de MAYO COMO TU DICES.

Ese sera un dato a tener en cuenta, sin duda.


----------



## donpepito (25 Ene 2010)

Antigenics Files $100 Million Mixed Shelf: BioBuzz | Drugs | Financial Articles & Investing News | TheStreet.com


----------



## Mulder (25 Ene 2010)

errozate dijo:


> En cualquier caso esta semana me parece a mi que habra que estar atentos, porque los que no andamos en el intradia, ni cortos, ni nada de eso, no hemos visto una de estas desde ni me acuerdo. Si se ha tirado desde el fin del verano un paso adelante y un pasito para atras, Maria....
> 
> Ya veremos en que queda esto. De momento hoy EU en rojo, pero nadie espera caidas de cinco dias seguidos, sino que alternaran.
> 
> ...



Una de las cosas que digo muchas veces en este hilo es que hay que fijarse mucho en los máximos y mínimos porque eso es lo importante, hoy a pesar de acabar en rojo en Europa no se han perforado mínimos y eso es un buen punto de partida para pensar que hemos hecho un suelo.

La respuesta definitiva mañana durante la sesión.

edito: De momento parece que los gringos nos dan pie.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Ene 2010)

La hora donde se parte el bacalao en usa a sido para abajo repartiendo papelon,el rebote tendra que esperar


----------



## carvil (25 Ene 2010)

Buenas noches 

*AAPL Q1 EPS $3.67 vs. consensus of 2.07*

https://ris.rois.com/YOCldQ-03BAi16...3APINEWS?FORMAT=HTML&TEXT=1264454694nWNAB7950


Salu2


----------



## Catacrack (26 Ene 2010)

Volvemos a hacer minimos anuales y parece imposible levantar cabeza.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Ene 2010)

A este ritmo los 11.000 se despiden esta semana.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

Me estoy comenzando a plantear la opción de la liquidez....

Las MTS pese lo que comenta Mulder las veo en un canal bajista, creo que como mucho recuperarían hasta 32,50...

Si llegan a 31,xx creo que las vendo.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

Buenos días.

POPULAR .... preparando los cortos, subida artificial, apoyando los resultados maquillados. XD


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me estoy comenzando a plantear la opción de la liquidez....
> 
> Las MTS pese lo que comenta Mulder las veo en un canal bajista, creo que como mucho recuperarían hasta 32,50...
> 
> Si llegan a 31,xx creo que las vendo.



Yo las vendí ayer a 30.30 y he vuelto a entrar esta mañana a 29.65.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo las vendí ayer a 30.30 y he vuelto a entrar esta mañana a 29.65.



Muy bien jugado, creo que el GAP lo podemos cerrar, ahora que pasar de ahí va a ser muy complicado.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

Adolor Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

Molecular Insight Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

Palomar Medical Technologies, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## aksarben (26 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Adolor Corporation - Google Finance



Vaya nombre para una farmacéutica...


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

POZEN Inc. - Google Finance

Con asombrosos beneficios...


----------



## Interesado (26 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Muy bien jugado, creo que el GAP lo podemos cerrar, ahora que pasar de ahí va a ser muy complicado.



Exactamente, porque el gap se cierra más o menos sobre la directriz bajista. Me parece que el objetivo de la bajada son los 10800.

Creo que abriré cortos sobre 12220 y de esta forma acabo con la corrección. :rolleye:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Vaya nombre para una farmacéutica...



Pues no te creas, con la de dolor que hay por aquí con las banderas niponas seguro que tenían demanda...


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

Palomar, es muy interesante... pero tiene abierto un juicio por infringimiento de patente....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Exactamente, porque el gap se cierra más o menos sobre la directriz bajista. Me parece que el objetivo de la bajada son los 10800.
> 
> Creo que abriré cortos sobre 12220 y de esta forma acabo con la corrección. :rolleye:



Yo espero 12.600 pero nuestro análisis es similar.


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2010)

A los buenos días!

Me he salido de MTS, supongo que subirán pero no me ha gustado nada el movimiento que han hecho hoy en apertura, han llegado a mi stop y me he salido con poca pérdida, después de lo que me ha ocurrido con GRF mi nivel de tolerancia ha bajado mucho.

Mantengo las GRF de momento que parecen estar recuperando.

Parece que el mínimo esperado para los índices europeos ya ha llegado, más tarde de lo que pensaba, yo creo que a partir de aquí subiremos, pero entiendo que nadie me quiera hacer caso


----------



## Interesado (26 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Me he salido de MTS, supongo que subirán pero no me ha gustado nada el movimiento que han hecho hoy en apertura, han llegado a mi stop y me he salido con poca pérdida, después de lo que me ha ocurrido con GRF mi nivel de tolerancia ha bajado mucho.
> 
> ...



Ya que dominas sobre ciclos. GRF da la impresión estos días de replicar el movimiento del día anterior en el IBEX. ¿Es casualidad o tiene alguna justificación?

Porque según esto, hoy harán un máximo relativo y mañana abrirán con gap a la baja...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Me he salido de MTS, supongo que subirán pero no me ha gustado nada el movimiento que han hecho hoy en apertura, han llegado a mi stop y me he salido con poca pérdida, después de lo que me ha ocurrido con GRF mi nivel de tolerancia ha bajado mucho.
> 
> ...



Ayer lo de MTS lo ví claro, debí de haberme salido... a ver si cierra GAP y salgo por patas.


De todas maneras, de pronosticar 35 a salir a 29,40 va un buen trecho Mulder... XD


----------



## pyn (26 Ene 2010)

La primera de las 6 veces que vamos a morir está comenzando. Si con los resultados de apple, el dow en verde, el sp en verde, el ibex no levanta cabeza, es que algo tienen preparado. La tendencia bajista está clara. Esta semana perdemos los 11.000 fijo.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

HL, deja los cortos abiertos en POPULAR... ese +5% era super FAKE... inducido por la posis cortas... + recorrido. XDDDDDDD


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ayer lo de MTS lo ví claro, debí de haberme salido... a ver si cierra GAP y salgo por patas.
> 
> De todas maneras, de pronosticar 35 a salir a 29,40 va un buen trecho Mulder... XD



Pues ayer se dio un buen subidón durante la mañana, pero al final no prosperó, además que me haya salido no significa que vuelva a entrar más abajo si puedo.

Yo sigo creyendo en que subiremos, pero como ya dije en mi anterior post mi nivel de tolerancia ha bajado mucho.


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Ya que dominas sobre ciclos. GRF da la impresión estos días de replicar el movimiento del día anterior en el IBEX. ¿Es casualidad o tiene alguna justificación?
> 
> Porque según esto, hoy harán un máximo relativo y mañana abrirán con gap a la baja...



Yo miro sobre todo ciclos de meses y años, no me preocupo mucho del intradía ni de ciclos así entre dos sesiones, normalmente no comparo los valores con el índice salvo alguna vez para ver si en varios meses lo ha hecho mejor o peor.

Creo que el BIG money se hace en el medio plazo, antes operaba intradía pero he acabado bastante harto de regalarle comisiones al broker.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> HL, deja los cortos abiertos en POPULAR... ese +5% era super FAKE... inducido por la posis cortas... + recorrido. XDDDDDDD




Siempre que presenta resultados sube como la espuma y luego se desinfla.

El que está muy tierno para cortos es el SAN, le están dando bien.


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Siempre que presenta resultados sube como la espuma y luego se desinfla.
> 
> El que está muy tierno para cortos es el SAN, le están dando bien.



Discrepo ampliamente en lo de SAN


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

USD caminito de los 1.37USD vs € ... me gusta!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> USD caminito de los 1.37USD vs € ... me gusta!!!



A ver si rompen nuestras acciones, no vaya a ser este giro del eur/usd una señal de guano extemo en USA y me desplumen...:XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Discrepo ampliamente en lo de SAN



Yo también veo el SAN parriba la semana próxima.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

Hum.... o puede ser la señal ... el ansiado corte del cordón umbilical USA --EUROPA


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Hum.... o puede ser la señal ... el ansiado corte del cordón umbilical USA --EUROPA



Kujiré es la persona adecuada para explicar esto, a ver si nos atiende en "el bloc"


----------



## tonuel (26 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo también veo el SAN parriba la semana próxima.



Toda tuya hamijo... 











Saludos


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Ene 2010)

GRF muy bien Mulder!


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> GRF muy bien Mulder!



Hoy por fin nos deja respirar un poco, la bajada de estos días no me ha parecido muy normal, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que es un valor defensivo.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

Corrupción.............


DUBAI (EFE)--La estrella del pop y diseñadora de moda Victoria Beckham está considerando una oferta para colaborar en el diseño de un hotel de lujo en Dubai por *25 millones de libras,* informó el martes el diario británico Mirror citando una fuente cercana a la operación. 

El gobernador de Dubai, el jeque Mohamed bin Rashid al-Maktum, escribió personalmente a Beckham para pedirle que se hiciera cargo del proyecto después de que tanto ella como su marido conocieran a algunos miembros de la realeza dubaití en sus vacaciones en el Golfo Pérsico el pasado año. 

El hotel estaría situado en Isla Moda, una isla temática de Dubai en cuyo desarrollo colabora el diseñador de alta costura Karl Lagerfeld, de acuerdo con el diario. 
Página web: News Headlines, Celebs and Football - Mirror.co.uk


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Toda tuya hamijo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verla recuperando no implica entrar largo en ella... si no esperarla para cortos más arriba..

No baciles tanto que llevas calladito casi 3 meses


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

Una nueva SOLARIA en progreso....

Goldman Sachs y Citi se disputan la salida a bolsa de la renovable Eolia - Cotizalia.com


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Una nueva SOLARIA en progreso....
> 
> Goldman Sachs y Citi se disputan la salida a bolsa de la renovable Eolia - Cotizalia.com



meeek eror.

Una nueva IBR! :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Ene 2010)

No se vayan todavía, aún hay más:

El sector financiero se ahoga por la deuda de las promotoras


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

IBR... es dinero muerto por muchos lustros!!!! la teleforica de los neoinversoreh!!!

XDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No se vayan todavía, aún hay más:
> 
> El sector financiero se ahoga por la deuda de las promotoras




Estoy trabajando con unos argentinos y ayer intercambiamos opiniones...

Un dato curioso fué que me comentaron:

"Cuando el corralito la tasa de paro "oficial" era del 25%"

Ya queda menos...

Les he pasado el link a ver qué cuentan en el café...


PS: Respuesta inmediata, han flipado con la noticia... y me comentan que ayer vieron la tasa "oficial" de paro en la tele hispanistaní y fliparon también...


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

Barreras, el rey de los chicharros, se queda con el control de Española del Zinc - Cotizalia.com


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> PS: Respuesta inmediata, han flipado con la noticia... y me comentan que ayer vieron la tasa "oficial" de paro en la tele hispanistaní y fliparon también...



Esa es otra. Lo de la cifra de paro "oficial" que los medios del régimen no paran de repetir.

http://www.tt.mtas.es/periodico/laboral/200911/octubre.pdf

Estos son datos del propio gobierno de octubre (es el último que he visto, tal vez no se publican desde entonces).
Página 19 del documento: paro para los medios 3,8 millones; paro real: 5,2 

Los datos están ahí.
Otro día explicaré como es posible que el PIB sólo caiga un 4%, cuando la recaudación por IVA lo está haciendo un 31% siendo el consumo interno casi el 70% del conjunto del PIB :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Esa es otra. Lo de la cifra de paro "oficial" que los medios del régimen no paran de repetir.
> 
> http://www.tt.mtas.es/periodico/laboral/200911/octubre.pdf
> 
> ...



Esta mañana mientras veia en la TV a unas pueblerinas haciendo una (estúpida) huelga de hambre para que les diera trabajo el alcalde de su ayuntamiento me vino a la cabeza lo engañada que vive la inmensa mayoría de la gente con las promesas sobre promesas de ZoPenco.

Engañando a la gente están hundiendo el pais de una forma invisible pero demoledora, mucho peor que con las cifras crudas, la gente vive esperanzada esperando una recuperación que nunca llegará y eso va a provocar mucho daño, un daño incuantificable, pero tal vez mucho peor del que estamos haciendo previsiones.


----------



## Catacrack (26 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Engañando a la gente están hundiendo el pais de una forma invisible pero demoledora, mucho peor que con las cifras crudas, la gente vive esperanzada esperando una recuperación que nunca llegará y eso va a provocar mucho daño, un daño incuantificable, pero tal vez mucho peor del que estamos haciendo previsiones.



La pregunta va totalmente en serio. ¿Vamos sacando la pasta de España?


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> La pregunta va totalmente en serio. ¿Vamos sacando la pasta de España?



Eso depende de si tienes dinero o no, la mayoría de los mortales no tenemos mucho y no compensa


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2010)

Buenos días, ahora os leo... 

Largo en €/$ 1.4099 stop 1.407

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (26 Ene 2010)

se ha formado un diamante en todos índices (figura de cambio de tendencia)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> La pregunta va totalmente en serio. ¿Vamos sacando la pasta de España?



De donde te crees que viene el auge de pillar acciones NASDAQ?

Lo mejor es Bancolchon, Deuda Alemana, y acciones yankis o del Eurostoxx

Como colofón un banco luxemburgués, esto está más que explicado y comentado en el foro.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Ene 2010)

Buenos días ^__^!

Ains, ando a ratos leyendo lo que puedo de la "reforma sanitaria", que me afecta en HYTM : . 

Lo que no consigo encontrar, o aún no lo tiene claro nadie, es que va a pasar... 
a/ Le dan puerta.
b/ Le reducen capítulos...

Supongo que el 28 (Discurso del estado de la nación), nos enteraremos...

De momento, aquellos que apuesten por las energías renovables en USA, que se lo tomen con calma que van a congelar el gasto.

Un saludo

ED: pienso lo mismo, acciones yankis... en cuanto que la joven europa flaquee... el $$ irá hacia arriba


----------



## fmc (26 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso depende de si tienes dinero o no, la mayoría de los mortales no tenemos mucho y no compensa



Para los que no tenemos dinero, con tener un poco de cash es suficiente.... desde luego hay que tenerlos bien grandes para tener dinero en el banco cuando admiten que están en quiebra (inmobiliarias en quiebra -> banca en quiebra -> ¿país en quiebra? )
*'La banca no puede asumir la deuda inmobiliaria'*


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

Otros datos curiosos de los argentos:

Buenos Aires pre corralito: Apartamento en el centro: 50.000 USD (1 habitación, ascensor, sin garaje)

Sueldo de licenciado con 2-3 años de experiencia: 1500 USD 12 pagas limpios....

Precio post corralito del apartamento: 20.000 USD.... 60% de bajada...

Salario mínimo común por alquen entonces: 600 USD.

Ratio esfuerzo/vivienda del SMI argentino por apartamento 1 habitación pre corralito: 7 años...

Comparando con España el ratio esfuerzo durante el periodo 1993-1998 es casi similar, en 2007 llegó el nuestro a 24!!!!

En mi opinión nos vamos a la mierda sí o sí.


----------



## tonuel (26 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> La pregunta va totalmente en serio. ¿Vamos sacando la pasta de España?





fmc dijo:


> Para los que no tenemos dinero, con tener un poco de cash es suficiente.... desde luego hay que tenerlos bien grandes para tener dinero en el banco cuando admiten que están en quiebra (inmobiliarias en quiebra -> banca en quiebra -> ¿país en quiebra? )
> *'La banca no puede asumir la deuda inmobiliaria'*





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> En mi opinión nos vamos a la mierda sí o sí.




No será para tanto chavales... :no:










Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Ene 2010)

Luca mi pena fue conocer Argentina en el 2005... ojala hubiera viajado en esas fechas... me hubiera comprado algo seguro.

Como ya sabes sigue siendo mi sueño irme por esas latitudes... quien sabe si se pegarán otro ostión y será el momento.


----------



## tonuel (26 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca mi pena fue conocer Argentina en el 2005... ojala hubiera viajado en esas fechas... me hubiera comprado algo seguro.
> 
> Como ya sabes sigue siendo mi sueño irme por esas latitudes... quien sabe si se pegarán otro ostión y será el momento.



Si te pasas ahora por allí no creo que te queden muchas ganas de quedarte... :no:



Saludos 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca mi pena fue conocer Argentina en el 2005... ojala hubiera viajado en esas fechas... me hubiera comprado algo seguro.
> 
> Como ya sabes sigue siendo mi sueño irme por esas latitudes... quien sabe si se pegarán otro ostión y será el momento.



Datos curiosos de un argento:

"esto del corralito no es nuevo... a mi abuelo le jodieron la plata 2 veces,a mi padre y amí una, pero en mi familia ya no vuelve a pasar, lo tengo en el colchón y estoy enseñando a mis hijos"

PS: Voy a sacar toda la info que pueda de ellos, son bastante competentes y además economistas, les estoy pasando datos macro de hispanistán y se les salen los "hogos" de las órbitas...


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Si te pasas ahora por allí no creo que te queden muchas ganas de quedarte... :no:
> 
> Saludos 8:



Umm... estuve en el 2005, 2006, dos veces y en 2008. No me quedaría en Buenos Aires, que ya la tengo muy vista... pero hay sitios, como Rosario... Cordoba... 

Pero no me centro en Argentina... hay otros países que lindan, más pequeños y con más posibilidades.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

Si, ya... pero cuando realicemos las plusv del NASDAQ... compramos alguna empresa y la reflotamos... XDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> si, ya... Pero cuando realicemos las plusv del nasdaq... Compramos alguna empresa y la reflotamos... Xdddd



ruizma hf rulez!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Ene 2010)

Muchísimos Argentos, tienen dolares en metálico... y los que se dedican un poco a los negocios, cogen el ferry y se abren una cuenta en Uruguay, país tranquilo donde los halla.

Tener dinero en esos países con inflaciones tan altas, ya lo he hablado con muchos Argentos, su cáncer es la inflación (y los políticos).

Y las Argentas :baba: .juuass


----------



## tonuel (26 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca mi pena fue conocer Argentina en el 2005... ojala hubiera viajado en esas fechas... me hubiera comprado algo seguro.
> 
> Como ya sabes sigue siendo mi sueño irme por esas latitudes... quien sabe si se pegarán otro ostión y será el momento.





Wataru_ dijo:


> Umm... estuve en el 2005, 2006, dos veces y en 2008. No me quedaría en Buenos Aires, que ya la tengo muy vista... pero hay sitios, como Rosario... Cordoba...
> 
> Pero no me centro en Argentina... hay otros países que lindan, más pequeños y con más posibilidades.




No lo hagas... :no:



piensa en tus hijos... :S


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> No lo hagas... :no:
> 
> piensa en tus hijos... :S



Juuass, si los tengo (no lo se...) no los conozco jaja.

Hay que pensar en uno mismo, que ya mismo seremos viejos...


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

Ya mismo vemos a Wataru en las calles... 

Amante de presidente de Oracle publica fotos en calles de Nueva York por despecho

http://celebglitz.com/37682/Celebri...lips-mistress-put-up-romantic-billboards.aspx


ORACLE se nos escapó el año pasado... antes de la venta...

La web de la tiparraca .. se la han bloqueado...

This Web site coming soon


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Muchísimos Argentos, tienen dolares en metálico... y los que se dedican un poco a los negocios, cogen el ferry y se abren una cuenta en Uruguay, país tranquilo donde los halla.
> 
> Tener dinero en esos países con inflaciones tan altas, ya lo he hablado con muchos Argentos, su cáncer es la inflación (y los políticos).
> 
> Y las Argentas :baba: .juuass



Por eso mismo Wata, dejas tus USD tranquilos y cada año valen más...

En la práctica lo que ocurrió es que el que tenía ahorrado en USD en Uruguay o lo sacó a tiempo del "banco francés" cuando bajaron las propiedades un 60% se jartaron de comprar y son rentistas, vivien DPM, no pegan chapa (montan restaurantes y demás negocios turísticos el más inquieto) y dejan sus USD tranquilos viviendo de los pesos del alquiler...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya mismo vemos a Wataru en las calles...
> 
> Amante de presidente de Oracle publica fotos en calles de Nueva York por despecho
> 
> ...




Jajajaja

No sin mis visillos....


----------



## carvil (26 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Toda tuya hamijo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Con musiquita queda mejor 

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/o-Y2KeYf0I4&hl=es_ES&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o-Y2KeYf0I4&hl=es_ES&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2010)

Pues yo tengo un amigo alemán que se casó en su pais con una mujer peruana, de repente lo dejaron todo y se fueron a vivir a Lima. El era informático.

Primero empezó a trabajar para alguien que conocía y le cagaron (como dicen por allí) no le pagaban el sueldo, luego se divorció de la mujer y estuvo arruinado pero siguió viviendo en Lima, en los peores barrios y haciendo los peores trabajos: taxista.

Ahora poco a poco le está yendo bien de nuevo, ya ha pasado por varias novias pero se siente feliz, no ha vuelto a pisar Europa desde la primera vez que se trasladó a Lima y sigue sin querer volver.

Yo lo flipo con el, pero es un tipo admirable, el perfecto alemán blanco y rubio que tanto desentona por aquellas tierras.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo tengo un amigo alemán que se casó en su pais con una mujer peruana, de repente lo dejaron todo y se fueron a vivir a Lima. El era informático.
> 
> Primero empezó a trabajar para alguien que conocía y le cagaron (como dicen por allí) no le pagaban el sueldo, luego se divorció de la mujer y estuvo arruinado pero siguió viviendo en Lima, en los peores barrios y haciendo los peores trabajos: taxista.
> 
> ...



Lima, exceptuando la parte de Miraflores es horrible aparte de treméndamente inseguro. El resto del país está bastante bien.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo tengo un amigo alemán que se casó en su pais con una mujer peruana, de repente lo dejaron todo y se fueron a vivir a Lima. El era informático.
> 
> Primero empezó a trabajar para alguien que conocía y le cagaron (como dicen por allí) no le pagaban el sueldo, luego se divorció de la mujer y estuvo arruinado pero siguió viviendo en Lima, en los peores barrios y haciendo los peores trabajos: taxista.
> 
> ...





Cometió en mi opinión sólo 2 errores:

1º Casarse

2º Casarse por gananciales


Sobre lo de trabajar gratis siendo alemán cierto que debe de ser atípico porque por poner un ejemplo, le pides horas extras a un teutón y mínimo te solicita el 200% de una hora normal o incluso pagándole la rechazan.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

Algunos disfrutan del Yatch....


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

Los contratos a futuro sobre los principales índices de acciones en Estados Unidos caían el martes ante las preocupaciones que genera tanto la salud fiscal de Japón, la segunda mayor economía del mundo, como las medidas para moderar el crecimiento en la tercera mayor economía del planeta, China. 

Los contratos a futuro sobre el Standard & Poor's 500 caían 6,9 puntos a 1.085,70, los futuros sobre el Nasdaq 100 descendían 4,5 puntos a 1.794,00, mientras que los del Promedio industrial Dow Jones perdían 47 puntos. 

El lunes, los principales índices bursátiles de Estados Unidos cerraron con leves alzas, en tanto los inversionistas tomaban ventaja de los bajos precios de las acciones tras los descensos de la semana pasada, si bien se mantuvieron alejados del sector financiero. 

El Promedio Industrial Dow Jones ascendió 24 puntos, o el 0,2%, a 10.197; el Standard & Poor's 500 avanzó 5 puntos, o el 0,5%, a 1.097; mientras que el Índice Compuesto Nasdaq sumó 6 puntos, o el 0,3%, a 2.211. 

Si bien las preocupaciones sobre Grecia disminuyeron el lunes luego que una oferta de bonos del país atrajera fuerte interés de los inversionistas, Standard & Poor's Ratings Services advirtió el martes que podría rebajar la calificación de deuda soberana de Japón. 

Esa advertencia -emitida tras el cierre de negociaciones del mercado bursátil japonés- inicialmente hizo que se apreciara el dólar frente al yen, antes de que la moneda estadounidense se debilitara nuevamente producto de una mayor aversión al riesgo. 

Las inquietudes sobre las medidas de China para restringir el crédito también afectaban a los mercados. 

Hoy se anunciarán los resultados contables de Johnson & Johnson (JNJ), E.I. DuPont de Nemours & Co. (DD), Verizon Communications Inc. (VZ) y Travelers Cos. Inc. (TRV), entre otros. 

Apple Inc. (AAPL) subía un 2% en Francfort luego que la compañía informara que sus ganancias registraron un crecimiento del 50% en su primer trimestre fiscal, cifra superior a lo esperado, si bien los envíos del iPhone fueron inferiores a las estimaciones. 

VMWare Inc. (VMW) podría subir luego que la compañía proyectara ingresos superiores a las proyecciones para el primer trimestre. 

Novartis AG (NVS) ganaba terreno en Suiza luego que la fabricante de medicamentos informara que sus ganancias aumentaron un 50% y que promoviera al titular de su filial farmacéutica al cargo de presidente ejecutivo. 

Por su parte, la alemana Siemens AG (SI) anunció un crecimiento de las ganancias del 23%, cifra superior a lo anticipado, gracias a reducciones de costos. 

Durante la sesión se conocerán los datos de precios de viviendas correspondiente a noviembre y la confianza del consumidor de enero en Estados Unidos. 

En Europa, las acciones caían por quinta sesión consecutiva. El índice Dow Jones Stoxx 600 perdía un 0,9%. 

En tanto, en Asia, el índice Nikkei 225 de Tokio cerró el martes con un retroceso de 187,41 puntos, o un 1,8%, a 10.325,28; el índice compuesto de Shanghai descendió un 2,4%, o 75,02 puntos, a 3.019,39; mientras que el índice Hang Seng de Hong Kong cayó 489,22 puntos, o un 2,38%, a 20.109,33.


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lima, exceptuando la parte de Miraflores es horrible aparte de treméndamente inseguro. El resto del país está bastante bien.



Pues entonces deberías conocer San Isidro y La Punta, la última vez que estuve por allí La Punta (que es la playa de Callao) estaba medio vallada y solo se permitía el paso a combis que tuvieran parada allí.

Si no viste la Punta y Cantolao te perdiste uno de los mejores sitios para ver de toda Lima, realmente ya es Callao.

Yo he estado por muchos distritos, algunos sumamente inseguros, el centro está muy bien, pero debes tener la cartera en un sitio seguro, allí no te asaltarán, tampoco en Gamarra que es el barrio textil por excelencia, pero hay que andar con cuidado, sin llamar la atención y sin meterse por sitios raros, además siempre a la luz del dia nunca de noche.

Hay sitios que a pesar de todo dan miedo, como la avenida Abancay.

En fin, siguiendo el decálogo de todo turista preparado no tiene porque pasarte nada y lo digo por experiencia.

Fotos de La Punta:

http://arellanos.blogspot.com/2009/06/la-punta-callao.html


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cometió en mi opinión sólo 2 errores:
> 
> 1º Casarse
> 
> ...



No trabajó gratis porque quiso 

El problema de casarse con una sudamericana parece ser que es la familia de ella, que siempre joden.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No trabajó gratis porque quiso
> 
> El problema de casarse con una sudamericana parece ser que es la familia de ella, que siempre joden.



Pagafantismo extendido a la familia, cierto es.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ene 2010)

que desparrame MTS

menos mal que me salí a tiempo


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Ene 2010)

¿Está rebotando?


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2010)

Durante el 'ecuador' de las últimas bajadas tuvimos un volumen considerable en los índices, el viernes también, pero ayer se vió que las bajadas ya no se hacían con un volumen tan alto como el de los días precedentes, eso indica cambio de tendencia.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Ene 2010)

Hoy me han vareado de nuevo,yo me retiro de la bolsa,esta claro que esto no es lo mio,cerrare las posiciones lo antes posible como buenamente pueda,paso de perder mas tiempo y dinero,les dejo el pastel a ustedes :XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hoy me han vareado de nuevo,yo me retiro de la bolsa,esta claro que esto no es lo mio,cerrare las posiciones lo antes posible como buenamente pueda,paso de perder mas tiempo y dinero,les dejo el pastel a ustedes :XX:



Pues aquí una que tampoco va a comer pastel en un tiempo.
Estoy perdiendo en una semana lo que gané en un mes, y bastante más. Me da miedo hasta mirar la cuenta.
Cuando me pongo larga baja, cuando me pongo corta sube, si pongo stops me los saltan y en ese momento cambia la cosa.

Esto se lo dejo a los mayores...


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

HL.... busca la foto apropiada... esas gallinas desplumadas... del wano time!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

Sois unos llorones, cuando me bajó todo llevaba la cartera a un -40% , recuperé y gané un +10%.

(Eso si, ampliando y arriesgando lo que no hay escrito)


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sois unos llorones, cuando me bajó todo llevaba la cartera a un -40% y recuperé.
> 
> (Eso si, ampliando y arriesgando lo que no hay escrito)



A Luca, lo van a utilizar en las nuevas campañas de los fondos de reptiles....

"cuando me bajó todo llevaba la cartera a un -40% y recuperé."

Gracias Señor!!!)


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sois unos llorones, cuando me bajó todo llevaba la cartera a un -40% , recuperé y gané un +10%.
> 
> (Eso si, ampliando y arriesgando lo que no hay escrito)



De ahí viene lo de "método Luca"
Pero a mi no me ha funcionado.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

Es más llevadero el dolor de ver bajar la cotización.... que observar la subida desde la barrera...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> De ahí viene lo de "método Luca"
> Pero a mi no me ha funcionado.



El problema es el apalancamiento creo yo... mejor operar con lo que tienes y dejarte de historias...

Si operas con CFD con garantía 4k pero mueves 20k mejor que tengas los otros 16k en metálico.

Sobre HL pillastes 10k en un día!!! y los pierdes, eso es ludopatía... yo me habría quedado tranquilito el mes de enero...

Esto que comentáis son señales alcistas a ver qué pasa cuando abra el dow...


----------



## sapito (26 Ene 2010)

POP está disparado...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

sapito dijo:


> POP está disparado...



Se la han metido a los cortos estarán cerrando a SACO.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

Mulder verde en MTS, esperan una apertura en verde de yankiland?

Lo digo por salir con dignidad u optar por la nippon flag.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Ene 2010)

Como nos pongamos a llorar... vamos a inundar el foro juuuass.

Yo ya asumí que esos cabrones me daban coba... así que saqué lo que pude de la cuenta y el resto... ya veremos si no lo termino perdiendo todo jaja.

De momento, ando con perdidas de unos 3 mil...

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2010)

Pues a mi estos dias también me han dado a base de bien, pero hoy me estoy recuperando, las GRF suben estupendamente y antes de abandonar MTS me he metido en otro valor, pero no diré si es europeo o español ni cual es hasta que me salga, que estos dias no estoy afinando bien con mis recomendaciones.

Cuando me salga ya lo cuento, de momento me va bastante bien con el.

A mi es que no me gusta eso de piramidar en pérdidas, si ya me equivoqué una vez en un valor podría volver a equivocarme con el mismo, así que prefiero cambiar a otra cosa. Normalmente me suele ir bien en casi todos los valores donde entro, al menos en los últimos meses.

edito: de todas formas solo he llegado a perder la mitad de lo que ya llevaba ganado este mes, aun juego con pólvora del rey


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

Wata... aplicate el método RICO HEREDERO BUSCA ... compra y olvidate!!!

Que bajan las acciones.... no problemaaaa.... los mismos que han bajado el PPS .. volverán a subirla.... tu haz lo que mismo que los grandes fondos... acumular en las caídas, si tienes cash.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Como nos pongamos a llorar... vamos a inundar el foro juuuass.
> 
> Yo ya asumí que esos cabrones me daban coba... así que saqué lo que pude de la cuenta y el resto... ya veremos si no lo termino perdiendo todo jaja.
> 
> ...



Yo había ganado casi 3 mil, que ya he perdido, más otros mil, así que en total 4 mil...


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

Perdida irrecuperable??? los contratos son puro vicio... y hay un buen número de bingueras dentro... es lo que he oído por ahí, veridico!!!


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder verde en MTS, esperan una apertura en verde de yankiland?
> 
> Lo digo por salir con dignidad u optar por la nippon flag.



Yo sigo pensando que ha de llegar a 35 o cerca durante los próximos días, realmente ha de llegar a 37 pero eso ya debería ser más adelante. Me he salido porque no me gustaba como pintaba hoy y, como dije ayer, con este no tengo mucha base estadística para que sea fiable, creo que voy a alejarme de este tipo de acciones hasta que haya tendencia alcista general del nuevo.

Mejor malo conocido que bueno por conocer.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wata... aplicate el método RICO HEREDERO BUSCA ... compra y olvidate!!!
> 
> Que bajan las acciones.... no problemaaaa.... los mismos que han bajado el PPS .. volverán a subirla.... tu haz lo que mismo que los grandes fondos... acumular en las caídas, si tienes cash.



DP! Eso es factible si tienes un buen capital, entras en una gran empresa con un buen dividendo y puedes ir haciendo eso, acumulando en las caídas.

Si eres un pobretón, como yo, buscas el nasdaq... sin dividendo y arriesgando al límite.

A/ Ni de coña acumulo más en Ariad, por ejemplo... con 90 millones de posibles nuevas acciones... que puede ser un pelotazo... por eso compré pero yo al menos no me arriesgo más.
B/HYTM... como no saquen ya nuevas noticias, contratos vaya. Nos vamos a la mierda... ¿amplio aquí? Ni de coña...

Si me sale bien, algo se ganará pero ya no pierdo más.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

Es lo que hay... si quieres una revalorización REAL, el riesgo debes asumirlo... el mercado USA es lo tuyo....

Que eres un conservador y te gusta tener el dinero paradito, pero cobrando un dividendo -absurdo- por el riesgo de exponer la plata en iBEX....----- un bluechip es lo que necesitas!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Es lo que hay... si quieres una revalorización REAL, el riesgo debes asumirlo... el mercado USA es lo tuyo....
> 
> Que eres un conservador y te gusta tener el dinero paradito, pero cobrando un dividendo -absurdo- por el riesgo de exponer la plata en iBEX....----- un bluechip es lo que necesitas!!!



Pues hombre... si compras unas TEF a buen precio sabes que no te van a defraudar... o un BBva... 

Resumiendo, me quedo a verlas venir. Quietecito que sino la cago más jaja.

Cruzaremos los dedos


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

Te voy a dar un titular...

Nuestro buffete de abogados - en el caso ARIAd vs LLY... es la que se encarga de cerrar los acuerdos de NOVARTIS-SANOFI ...

News - Press Release - Kaye Scholer LLP

http://mobile.kayescholer.com/professionals/carson_patricia


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

LCASC... el Dolar va a por el MAX del día...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> LCASC... el Dolar va a por el MAX del día...



Ya me saltó el stop... esto de entrar contratendencia es lo que tiene.... :X

En fin 6 operaciones bien 3 mal... me falta una, pero hasta que no haga un 80% de aciertos, no entraré con carga...

Saludos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder verde en MTS, esperan una apertura en verde de yankiland?
> 
> Lo digo por salir con dignidad u optar por la nippon flag.




Me ha saltado el SP a 29.99, como está el patio últimamente más vale pajaro en mano. :cook:


----------



## pyn (26 Ene 2010)

Cómo está la plaza de dificil para torear...


----------



## carvil (26 Ene 2010)

Buenos mediodias 


US$ atacando la resistencia 78.7

Si la supera con claridad veremos si marca un doble techo en 79


Salu2


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Cómo está la plaza de dificil para torear...



Pues si... hay riesgo de recibir cornadas sin piedad.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que ha de llegar a 35 o cerca durante los próximos días, realmente ha de llegar a 37 pero eso ya debería ser más adelante. Me he salido porque no me gustaba como pintaba hoy y, como dije ayer, con este no tengo mucha base estadística para que sea fiable, creo que voy a alejarme de este tipo de acciones hasta que haya tendencia alcista general del nuevo.
> 
> Mejor malo conocido que bueno por conocer.



En mi opinión esta seguirá cayendo durante las próximas semanas.


----------



## Catacrack (26 Ene 2010)

Dejar de llorar que si estais especulando en bolsa es porque os sobra el dinero.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

US Stock Futures Extend Losses After Home Price Data - MarketWatch

agarraos las kalandras...

Ojo a esto: Still to come Tuesday, the consumer confidence index and the Richmond Fed's manufacturing survey will be released at 10 a.m., EST


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2010)

El que tenga ganas de entrar o ampliar en ARIAd hoy tiene su día... Nos la jugamos en el 2.14$, si cae de ahí, :56: si rebota nos iremos a buscar los 2,4x$

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En mi opinión esta seguirá cayendo durante las próximas semanas.



A lo mejor lo de hoy tiene algo que ver con esto:



> US Steel da resultados de pérdidas de -1,86$, peores de lo esperado que eran -1,43$.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Dejar de llorar que si estais especulando en bolsa es porque os sobra el dinero.



La verdad es que...


----------



## spheratu (26 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A lo mejor lo de hoy tiene algo que ver con esto:



Creeis que se puede repetir un guano como el vivido en febrero de 2007? Estoy teniendo sensaciones de "dejá vu" ultimamente.....


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

MTXX super spike con buenos -maquillados- resultados y CXM hoy hay subidón!!!

ARIAd!!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> MTXX super spike con buenos -maquillados- resultados y CXM hoy hay subidón!!!
> 
> ARIAd!!!!



NO veo movimientos en cxm ¿? han suspendido cotización o no me rula google finance ¿?


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

Cardium Therapeutics, Inc. (CXM) Real-Time Stock Quote - NASDAQ.com


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2010)

El punto importante hoy en el S&P500 contado es el 1086... si rebota ahí, rebotará muy fuerte... si se hunde, preparad misiles "cortísticos"... 

Saludos...


----------



## Catacrack (26 Ene 2010)

Mulder sigue vigente que hoy subimos, mañana recorte y jueves volver a subir ?

Thx!!


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Cómo está la plaza de dificil para torear...



Si te hubieras puesto corto en SAN como pretendías esta mañana ¿cuanto estarías palmando ahora?


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

PARD sigue corrigiendo...


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Mulder sigue vigente que hoy subimos, mañana recorte y jueves volver a subir ?
> 
> Thx!!



Totalmente vigente, además creo que ya se está empezando a ver, el Stoxx sigue rojillo aun pero por poco, creo que el momento importante del día será el cruce con los gaps. Probablemente coincida con los datos de las 16:00.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si te hubieras puesto corto en SAN como pretendías esta mañana ¿cuanto estarías palmando ahora?



Extiendo el Owned a Tonuel.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

jajaja ya voy en rojo con MTS!!!


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

Luca, no te puedes salir del guión -nasdaquero- XDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

Mulder cual es tu precio de entrada en MTS? no quiero verla caer hasta 20 €... XD


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Ene 2010)

Dato confianza del consumidor sube de 53,6 a 55,9, mejor que lo esperado que era 53,5. 

Situación presente sube de 20,2 a 25. 

Expectativas sube de 75,9 a 76,5. 

Personas que piensan que las condiciones de negocios son buena pasan de 7,5 a 9%, malas de 45,7 a 46,1%

Personas que piensan que encontrar empleo es fácil suben de 3,1 a 4,3 %, difícil bajan de 48,1 a 47,4


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> jajaja ya voy en rojo con MTS!!!



Ya avisé de que el movimiento de hoy no me gustaba nada.

El Stoxx ya está en verde!


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

Me voy... ya han llegado las ordenes de subir ARIAd... seguid comprando.... que Harvey está very happy!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya avisé de que el movimiento de hoy no me gustaba nada.
> 
> El Stoxx ya está en verde!



Bueno bueno si nos ponemos yalodeciayo tenía que irse a 35 XD....


----------



## Claca (26 Ene 2010)

Parece que esto ya se dispara. Si los americanos empujan un poco, hoy vemos los 400.


----------



## pyn (26 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si te hubieras puesto corto en SAN como pretendías esta mañana ¿cuanto estarías palmando ahora?



¿Cuándo he dicho yo de ponerme corto en SAN? Revisa los mensajes...yo estoy fuera esperando la ola buena.


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder cual es tu precio de entrada en MTS? no quiero verla caer hasta 20 €... XD



De momento no tengo, voy a ver lo que hace hoy y mañana si la veo recuperar a lo mejor entro de nuevo.

De todos modos no creo que caiga mucho sigo convencido de que ha de llegar a 35.

Ha sido una buena decisión salirme de ella y cambiarme a otro valor.


----------



## Interesado (26 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno bueno si nos ponemos yalodeciayo tenía que irse a 35 XD....



Ahora está en un momento crítico. Si perfora la MM50 malo, pero si se confirma el rebote no lo descartaría tan rápidamente (lo de los 35)



Cárpatos dijo:


> Muchos hedges estarían interesados en probar suerte en algún rebote, pero no se atreven a entrar porque consideran el soporte 1080 vital. Se comenta que un cierre por debajo de 1080 haría abrir a muchos cortos automáticos, o desde luego se cerrarían los largos que queden. Es un soporte clave, y perderlo originaría mucho revuelo.
> 
> Solo por encima de 1095-1100 de precio de cierre confirmado entrarían por lo visto hedges buscando el rebote.


----------



## Catacrack (26 Ene 2010)

Mulder 1 - 0 HL&Co.


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Cuándo he dicho yo de ponerme corto en SAN? Revisa los mensajes...yo estoy fuera esperando la ola buena.



Lo siento, es cierto tu no lo dijiste, fue R3v3nANT.

Pero dijiste algo de que nos íbamos al guano esta mañana y me he liado ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo siento, es cierto tu no lo dijiste, fue R3v3nANT.
> 
> Pero dijiste algo de que nos íbamos al guano esta mañana y me he liado ::



Cierto, lo dije aunque voy largo desde 10.54 
Largo OHL 17.74

Hasta donde le ves recorrido a GRF?


----------



## Catacrack (26 Ene 2010)

He cerrado largos en el futuro del ibex con beneficios despues de tenerlos muy rojos y con los OO's en la garganta.

Es buena idea intentar cortos en el 11350 ?


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cierto, lo dije aunque voy largo desde 10.54
> Largo OHL 17.74
> 
> Hasta donde le ves recorrido a GRF?



Pues no lo se, me ha despistado mucho este movimiento a la baja de los últimos días, creía que este valor era menos volátil y ya veo que no.

De momento las mantendré hasta el dia 1 de febrero pero con el ojo avizor porque mañana podrían caerse de nuevo, también me planteo salir allí donde saque para comisiones y dedicarme a otra cosa.


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> He cerrado largos en el futuro del ibex con beneficios despues de tenerlos muy rojos y con los OO's en la garganta.
> 
> Es buena idea intentar cortos en el 11350 ?



Yo creo que mañana será mejor dia para entrar cortos.


----------



## fmc (26 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> He cerrado largos en el futuro del ibex con beneficios despues de tenerlos muy rojos y con los OO's en la garganta.
> 
> Es buena idea intentar cortos en el 11350 ?



yo diría que es mejor abrir largos mañana a primera hora ienso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no lo se, me ha despistado mucho este movimiento a la baja de los últimos días, creía que este valor era menos volátil y ya veo que no.
> 
> De momento las mantendré hasta el dia 1 de febrero pero con el ojo avizor porque mañana podrían caerse de nuevo, también me planteo salir allí donde saque para comisiones y dedicarme a otra cosa.



A otra cosa. Fuera en 11.70 desde 11.275.

Cerrado ING largo en 11.80 desde 11.88, más vale perder un poco que un mucho


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> He cerrado largos en el futuro del ibex con beneficios despues de tenerlos muy rojos y con los OO's en la garganta.
> 
> Es buena idea intentar cortos en el 11350 ?



Bien por ti de momento si lo has hecho


----------



## Catacrack (26 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Bien por ti de momento si lo has hecho



No le meti cortos, siempre me ha costado muchisimo mas abrir cortos. Si abria largos y me equivocaba siempre tenia la tendencia a largo plazo para subsanar el error y salir con beneficios y eso me consolaba.

Ahora sufro mucho al abrir posiciones porque no tenemos tendencia definida y ademas tanto mulder como carpatos dicen que la subida esta siendo fuerte.


----------



## manstein (26 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> He cerrado largos en el futuro del ibex con beneficios despues de tenerlos muy rojos y con los OO's en la garganta.
> 
> Es buena idea intentar cortos en el 11350 ?



Bueno, depende del horizonte temporal con que operes. Ahora, para mí el ibex en el mejor caso rebotará en los 3000 no dentro de mucho. A medio plazo, corto en el ibex hasta las cejas


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Ene 2010)

Pasaba a saludar.....


----------



## Catacrack (26 Ene 2010)

Cuanto antipatriota hay en el hilo.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

Todavía te queda la cresta....


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> No le meti cortos, siempre me ha costado muchisimo mas abrir cortos. Si abria largos y me equivocaba siempre tenia la tendencia a largo plazo para subsanar el error y salir con beneficios y eso me consolaba.
> 
> Ahora sufro mucho al abrir posiciones porque no tenemos tendencia definida y ademas tanto mulder como carpatos dicen que la subida esta siendo fuerte.



Pues habrías ganado una pasta con los cortos.
Yo antes sufría mucho estando corta, ahora sufro de las dos maneras. Cuando se me acabe el dinero en la cuenta dejaré de sufrir.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Pasaba a saludar.....



¿Ves como al final las de tu avatar se han llevado tu pasta?
Ya te dije que tenían pinta de visilleras.


----------



## pyn (26 Ene 2010)

Esta semana está siendo para olvidar para mi también, en los últimos dos días he perdido casi 1.000€ de plusvalías ...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues habrías ganado una pasta con los cortos.
> Yo antes sufría mucho estando corta, ahora sufro de las dos maneras. Cuando se me acabe el dinero en la cuenta dejaré de sufrir.



Tiene que haber algo similar como los ludopatas en el juego,que si te prohibes la entrada no te dejan pasar a casinos y bingos jajajajja pero con los brokers.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Ves como al final las de tu avatar se han llevado tu pasta?
> Ya te dije que tenían pinta de visilleras.



Ojala,seguro que al menos pasaria un buen rato


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Ene 2010)

Es meter una cantidad concreta y si la pierdes se acabó.
Yo la semana pasada palmé 3k euros. De hecho hoy es el primer día que cerraré con pingües beneficios..............o no, largo de última hora en MTS 29.39


----------



## fmc (26 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tiene que haber algo similar como los ludopatas en el juego,que si te prohibes la entrada no te dejan pasar a casinos y bingos jajajajja pero con los brokers.



mete mal la contraseña hasta que no te deje entrar


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

Jaja HL te afectó lo que dije...

No era por joderte, sencillamente que si ganas 10k un día no está mal pensar que has hecho el més (estando a 20 además...) y estarse quieto hasta febrero.

Saludos.


----------



## Interesado (26 Ene 2010)

¿Os habéis planteado alguna vez fijaros objetivos?

Tipo quiero ganar un X% mensual o quiero acertar en X de cada diez operaciones, o no perder más de X€ a la semana, etc...

Porque de esta manera una vez los alcanzáis podéis poneros a la defensiva, protegéis vuestro capital y podéis ser más selectivos con las operaciones y afinar más

¡Joder, que si me saco un 10% en una semana, no me volvéis a ver en lo que queda de mes!


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Jaja HL te afectó lo que dije...
> 
> No era por joderte, sencillamente que si ganas 10k un día no está mal pensar que has hecho el més (estando a 20 además...) y estarse quieto hasta febrero.
> 
> Saludos.



Luca, eso es muy difícil.
Cuando has ganado lo bueno es decir "ya está, ahora me quedo quieto", pero si una voz te dice "metele cortos al botas", es difícil resistirse.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Ene 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> ¿Os habéis planteado alguna vez fijaros objetivos?
> 
> Tipo quiero ganar un X% mensual o quiero acertar en X de cada diez operaciones, o no perder más de X€ a la semana, etc...
> 
> ...



Yo en diciembre gané un 30% así que en enero me marqué el objetivo de ganar otro 30%... y resulta que estoy perdiendo un 40%.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

Aquí tienes el how works....

Encontrando patrones inexistentes debido al exceso de dopamina | Microsiervos (Azar)


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Ene 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> ¿Os habéis planteado alguna vez fijaros objetivos?
> 
> Tipo quiero ganar un X% mensual o quiero acertar en X de cada diez operaciones, o no perder más de X€ a la semana, etc...
> 
> ...




La gente que se dedica a esto para vivir lo hace así (al menos los dos casos que conozco ). Si el martes has cubierto el cupo de la semana cierras el chiringuito hasta la semana próxima u operas en cosillas concretas.


----------



## Interesado (26 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo en diciembre gané un 30% así que en enero me marqué el objetivo de ganar otro 30%... y resulta que estoy perdiendo un 40%.



Entonces tu objetivo para el mes que viene es no perder más del 5%. ¿No?


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

Yo tengo en mi cuenta, plusvalías montaña rusa...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Jaja HL te afectó lo que dije...
> 
> No era por joderte, sencillamente que si ganas 10k un día no está mal pensar que has hecho el més (estando a 20 además...) y estarse quieto hasta febrero.
> 
> Saludos.



El problema es que arrastro perdidas desde Marzo...y quiero recuperar,cuanto mas meto,mas palmo....

Ayer perdi,hoy mas,hoy palmo 5k

Esta tarde tendre que escuchar el consejo de mi amigo White Label y mi amiga cocacola :XX:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Luca, eso es muy difícil.
> Cuando has ganado lo bueno es decir "ya está, ahora me quedo quieto", pero si una voz te dice "metele cortos al botas", es difícil resistirse.



Es lo que me pasa,si un dia ganas x invirtiendo y,pues piensas si meto tres veces mas,ganare 3 veces mas...pero luego palmas...

Yo estoy perdiendo desde que opero a corto,antes de Marzo operaba solo a largo de la siguiente manera,compraba en los soportes y vendia en resistencias,al menos ganaba pero ya su puso muy mal y comprabas acciones del botas a 4,4 y las tenias que vender a 4.... eran bajadas y bajadas,desde entonces los largos me dan tirria.... 
Por eso que ahora veo indicios de wano entro a saco con todo el equipo,y un 1 o 2 % en contra suelen ser 1 o 2 k de perdidas minimo...


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Ene 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Entonces tu objetivo para el mes que viene es no perder más del 5%. ¿No?



Mi objetivo para el mes que viene es que me toque la Primitiva, que lo veo más fácil que acertar la tendencia en este casino.

Yo creo que los del IBEX me han instalado un troyano mediante el cual conocen mis movimientos, por lo que el mercado hace siempre lo contrario a lo que yo hago, es matemático, en el mismo momento en el que abro un largo, se gira y baja, y cuando abro un corto, empieza a subir. Está comprobadísimo.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mi objetivo para el mes que viene es que me toque la Primitiva, que lo veo más fácil que acertar la tendencia en este casino.
> 
> Yo creo que los del IBEX me han instalado un troyano mediante el cual conocen mis movimientos, por lo que el mercado hace siempre lo contrario a lo que yo hago, es matemático, en el mismo momento en el que abro un largo, se gira y baja, y cuando abro un corto, empieza a subir. Está comprobadísimo.



Yo lo tengo fácil... ya apenas miro como van las cotizaciones jajaja.

Algún día... ganaré (o no) ).

Paciencia Wata_, paciencia...


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2010)

Pues yo este mes supero las plusvalías del pasado, pero claro tengo más dinero y no es un 100%, estuve cerca hace poco y estos días se me ha ido todo al traste.

Hoy me ha ido muy bien la cosa, mi objetivo de aquí a final de mes es recuperar lo perdido estos días y llegar al 100%, a ver si lo consigo.

Para los que ganan y en dos días les fastidian el mes les diré que es recomendable sacar una buena parte del capital ganado, dejarlo como remanente y operar con menos, no se conseguirán tantas plusvalías pero al menos se asegura una buena parte de lo ganado.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

CRXX ... subidita...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo este mes supero las plusvalías del pasado, pero claro tengo más dinero y no es un 100%, estuve cerca hace poco y estos días se me ha ido todo al traste.
> 
> Hoy me ha ido muy bien la cosa, mi objetivo de aquí a final de mes es recuperar lo perdido estos días y llegar al 100%, a ver si lo consigo.
> 
> Para los que ganan y en dos días les fastidian el mes les diré que es recomendable sacar una buena parte del capital ganado, dejarlo como remanente y operar con menos, no se conseguirán tantas plusvalías pero al menos se asegura una buena parte de lo ganado.



Pues Mulder comenta tus entradas y salidas porque no me cuadran tus números de enero a no ser que operes con índices (y no nos comentes precio entrada /salida..)

Venga, que somos colegas...

Yo creo que para vivir bien de esto con tener 50k e intentar sacar un 1% diario de 20k o 30k de media vas sobrado, lo que pasa que somos muy avariciosos o muy acojonados, yo el acojono ya lo domino, pero la avaricia me suele perder aunque estoy aprendiendo de ello.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2010)

Mulder, como han ido las compras/ventas de manos fuertes en los índices europeos... y en España? 

Según el Koncorde hoy han liderado las subidas las manos débiles... pero me gusta contrastar... o

Saludos...

PD: En SAN y TEF han vendido como cosacos...


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

Cyclacel Pharmaceuticals Inc. - Google Finance

De nuevo otra noticia FAKE para soltar papeles....


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder, como han ido las compras/ventas de manos fuertes en los índices europeos... y en España?
> 
> Según el Koncorde hoy han liderado las subidas las manos débiles... pero me gusta contrastar... o
> 
> ...



Comento el Ibex de momento.

El volumen de la mañana ha sido negativo, se han puesto a vender, por la tarde, poco antes de las 16:00 han empezado a comprar y comprar como locos y el saldo del dia ha pasado de negativo a bastante positivo.

Finalmente, a las 16:35 se han puesto a vender otra vez, el saldo del dia es neutral, terminando muy ligeramente negativo. El volumen total ha sido superior al de ayer.

Hay que tener en cuenta que se están moviendo unas pocas operaciones muy gordas esta semana mi sistema solo saca esas por defecto pero tengo la posibilidad de bajar un poco el umbral y ver mejor lo que ocurre, si nos atenemos solo a las grandes tengo 3 entradas negativas de ayer entre las 9 y las 9:05 y dos entradas positivas de hoy a las 15:43 y 16:17 aunque el saldo total semanal es negativo.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ene 2010)

Voy a meterme en Iberia a ver si suena la flauta...


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues Mulder comenta tus entradas y salidas porque no me cuadran tus números de enero a no ser que operes con índices (y no nos comentes precio entrada /salida..)
> 
> Venga, que somos colegas...
> 
> Yo creo que para vivir bien de esto con tener 50k e intentar sacar un 1% diario de 20k o 30k de media vas sobrado, lo que pasa que somos muy avariciosos o muy acojonados, yo el acojono ya lo domino, pero la avaricia me suele perder aunque estoy aprendiendo de ello.



Opero con CFDs, apalancamiento del 5% intradía y 10% a partir de las 17:00, el volumen que puedes meter es bastante variable a tu gusto. Los precios de entrada y salida los doy siempre que me los piden 

Estas son las operaciones de diciembre:

Entré largo en BBVA a 12.91 y me salí a 13.13
Entré corto en BTO a 8.75 y me salí a 8.45
Entré corto en TEF a 19.32 y me salí a 19.53 (esta me salió mal)
Entré largo en MTS a 29.90 y me salí a 32.20
Entré largo en OHL a 19.09 y me solté la mitad con 6 ctms. de beneficio y la otra mitad con 15 ctms.
Entré largo en IBR a 3.27 y me salí a 3.34.

En Europa:
Entré largo en EON a 27.30 y me salí a 28.30
Entré largo en Renault a 36.08 en diciembre y me salí a 36.76 el primer dia de enero.

No entré en ningún índice, ni mini, ni maxi 

Ya me dirás tu si está justificado todo lo que gané o no. Por supuesto no voy a darte volúmenes de entrada ni capital inicial ni final (lo siento, pero eso es privado), teniendo en cuenta que fui metiendo lo ganado de la operación anterior en la siguiente puedes extrapolar, aunque algunas las tuve más o menos a la vez, las fechas de entrada no las apunto, las tengo en el informe del broker, pero es un coñazo mirarlo 

Con los gráficos delante podrás sacar más o menos cuando entré y salí de cada una.

Al fin y al cabo estás intentando calcular un % de mis beneficios, empieza con un capital cualquiera y sabrás más o menos que he ganado, creo que podría salirte algo más pero es que en alguna operación no me pude meter con todo lo que quise meterme en ese momento.

Las operaciones de los gringos no las he contado, creo que gané algo pero no las tuve en cuenta, además van por un broker distinto.


----------



## Catacrack (26 Ene 2010)

Tener en cuenta que la rentabilidad que obtiene Mulder es debedia al gran apalancamiento que le ofrece el broker. Si las operaciones las hubiera realizado con R4 y sus CDFS habria ido alrededor del 25%-30% de rentabildad (a ojo). R4 pide garantias minimas del 15%-17% pero luego te aplica adicionales asi que quedan en un 25% aprox. Eso con las que menos garantias pide que en otras te piden 30%-50%.

Tambien tener en cuenta que contra mayor apalancamiento mas desplumado puedes salir.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

Patent Docs: NVCA Report Shows Slight Drop in 4Q Venture Funding and Sharp Decline for 2009


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ene 2010)

jo jo el dow se ha girado al final


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

No.. es NASDAQ... pero recuperará al cierre. XD


----------



## aksarben (26 Ene 2010)

BDCO en plan CRXX.


----------



## donpepito (26 Ene 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> BDCO en plan CRXX.



Con muy poco volumen.... igual q GTXi que la suben como quieren.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Ene 2010)

Pillines estáis todos en el blog de Kujire...


----------



## Catacrack (26 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pillines estáis todos en el blog de Kujire...



En el blog hay rollito kuji&HL. Quieren hacer clases particulares...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> En el blog hay rollito kuji&HL. Quieren hacer clases particulares...



Ya me gustaria a mi que me diera clases particulares....

Creo que la cago al estar siempre con varias cosas abiertas,voy a dedicarme en exclusiva al ibex y al san,sobre todo al san,que esta semana le tengo el pulso casi ganado.

Mañana es otro dia y todos los dias se hace la liquidacion de la cuenta,me voy a mentalizar en al menos no perder.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Ene 2010)

No sé HL, tal vez mañana sí sea el día de cortos al POP.

Mulder dio bajadas para mañana y los yankees han cerrado ligeramente negativos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Opero con CFDs, apalancamiento del 5% intradía y 10% a partir de las 17:00, el volumen que puedes meter es bastante variable a tu gusto. Los precios de entrada y salida los doy siempre que me los piden
> 
> Estas son las operaciones de diciembre:
> 
> ...




Gracias Mulder.

Con el apalancamiento que comenta catacrack sí que me cuadra ya.

Con cuanto capital juegas? 50k?

porque si es así entre diciembre y enero has hecho el año XD

Tengo que empezar a descargar históricos para estudiar volúmenes MM50 MM200 y demás temas técnicos que soy demasiado fundamentalista.

Saludos.


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

A los buenos días!



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Gracias Mulder.
> 
> Con el apalancamiento que comenta catacrack sí que me cuadra ya.
> 
> ...



Lo del apalancamiento es lo que más me gusta de Interdin, por eso dejé de operar con R4, además cobran demasiado por demasiados conceptos.

Lo del capital ya te digo que es algo privado que no voy a comentar por aquí (puede que en persona si  ) pero es menos de esa cantidad que pones.

Hoy de momento bajamos, espero que no sea demasiado, también espero que subamos un poco por la tarde de la mano de los gringos, aunque el dia no va a ser para ponerse largo.

edito: vaya ostiazo se está dando el ibex en apertura.


----------



## pyn (27 Ene 2010)

Buenos días a tod@s,
Mulder felicidades por las operaciones, tienes un 80% de acierto, normal que tu cuenta experimente esas subidas. Lo de operar con CFD's es bastante arriesgado, me atrevería a decir que en interdin son más peligroso que los futuros, futuros, que por cierto ahora entiendo que tengan tan poco volumen.


----------



## Hagen (27 Ene 2010)

Buenas,

Sigo leyendome a Gann, pero eso de no poner ejemplos deja demasiado a la imaginacion. sigo investigando, gracias Mulder.

Largo en Muench rueck y corto en Unilever.

salu2


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

Buenos días, y tal, por decir algo.

El IBEX en lugar de cerrar el gap, parece que quiere abrir uno más grande...


----------



## Rocket (27 Ene 2010)

¿Soy el único que piensa que, tal y como está la situación económica, el ibex debería estar por debajo de los 10.000 puntos?

Lo que hay es una burbuja de aves de rapiña y tiburones que apesta. Y que explotará, sin duda.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ene 2010)

Buenos días,

Qué manera de comenzar la mañana......... perdido el soporte de los 11.200, ¿cuál es la próxima estación?


----------



## pyn (27 Ene 2010)

Por cierto, a los usuarios de Ahorro, han cambiado los gráficos de la página principal, ahora te marca los máximos y los mínimos de la sesión. 




Rocket dijo:


> <hr style="color: rgb(209, 209, 225); background-color: rgb(209, 209, 225);" size="1"> <!-- google_ad_section_start -->¿Soy el único que piensa que, tal y como está la situación económica, el ibex debería estar por debajo de los 10.000 puntos?
> 
> Lo que hay es una burbuja de aves de rapiña y tiburones que apesta. Y que explotará, sin duda.



Eso en un mundo donde la bolsa tenga algo que ver con la economía de un país, pero eso no se cumple nunca o casi nunca.


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Qué manera de comenzar la mañana......... perdido el soporte de los 11.200, *¿cuál es la próxima estación?*




No hay estación...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

Las MTS bajando más de 1 €!!! me están dando para el pelo... creo que los 35€ pronosticados no los vamos a ver hasta 2011... XD


----------



## Catacrack (27 Ene 2010)

Yo creo que la bajada es excesiva y durante la mañana iremos recuperando algo, ahora mismo estamos 250 puntos por debajo del cierre de ayer. Eso es guano pata negra y Obama esta durmiendo...


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Buenos días.

BBVA está muy mal, solo hay que ver como están con el control de gastos... han cerrado 5 sucursales en pocos meses... en mi zona.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

Bueno, ahora tengo una reunión así que.. que sea lo que el guano quiera.. pero si recupera creo que salgo por patas... (a la vuelta claro)


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Las MTS bajando más de 1 €!!! me están dando para el pelo... creo que los 35€ pronosticados no los vamos a ver hasta 2011... XD



Ya están recuperando Luca, he perdido la entrada a 28.70.... ahora me estoy quieto. 
Tengo largos desde 29.39.


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> BBVA está muy mal, solo hay que ver como están con el control de gastos... han cerrado 5 sucursales en pocos meses... *en mi zona*.




Buen apunte... por aquí otras tantas... :fiufiu:




Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2010)

MTS cae en barrena, sólo hay que ver las acciones similares en USA

Vamos con iberia


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

Rocket dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que piensa que, tal y como está la situación económica, el ibex debería estar por debajo de los 10.000 puntos?
> 
> Lo que hay es una burbuja de aves de rapiña y tiburones que apesta. Y que explotará, sin duda.



Por este hilo ya hemos comentado varias veces que el 60% de los beneficios de las empresas del Ibex vienen del extranjero, sobretodo de sudamérica donde las cosas ahora van bien, al menos en su mayoría.

En paises como Venezuela o Argentina no tan bien, pero eso son un par de trozos del pastel.

Hay que contar entonces con que el Ibex *no refleja la situación económica de España*.


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2010)

Hoy el hilo huele a caquita chavales... 



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Aquí tienes un titular patriota, solo es necesario introducir "ganó" XD

BBVA ganó 4.210 millones en 2009, un 16% menos que el año anterior.







*
*


----------



## dillei (27 Ene 2010)

Tranquilos que el rebote que anticipó de Mulder llegará...


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2010)

Ibex 35 a las 09:49, -2,64%

11048 puntos




Saludos :baba:


----------



## Rocket (27 Ene 2010)

Mmm... ¿volveremos a los tiempos de los 7.000? :rolleye:


----------



## Depeche (27 Ene 2010)

Yo he acertado de pleno estando corto, y mis Inditex bajando, yeahh.


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

Estamos en tendencia bajista y hoy tocaba caernos, el resultado es que la bajada está siendo bastante dura, mayor de lo que me esperaba, pero aun queda mucha sesión.

El stoxx también baja pero no se está desplomando de la misma forma que el Ibex, donde creo que se están exagerando mucho los movimientos.


----------



## El río de la vida (27 Ene 2010)

¿Corrección técnica o los mercados descuentan algo? That´s the question


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

Cerrados cortos en pop a 5.5 y Iberia en 2.2
Recupero 2k a ver lo que duran:ouch:


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

HL, el pánico nunca es bueno... lo del POP... solo ha sido un sueño... enhorabuena.... el otro día tuvimos la señal de cortos en BBVA... XD


----------



## Catacrack (27 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cerrados cortos en pop a 5.5 y Iberia en 2.2
> Recupero 2k a ver lo que duran:ouch:



Abre largos y asi recuperas antes. Esta tarde estamos por los 11200.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

Que guanazo.Me estoy mordiendo por no meterle un pepino al botas....si se lo meto seguro que sube...que dilema...:


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Tranquilidad,,, es mejor dejarlo subir....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Abre largos y asi recuperas antes. Esta tarde estamos por los 11200.



No toco un largo ni con un palo con la que esta cayendo,al menos hasta los 10.800


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

Que guanazo,hoy toca sello si o si


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

Viendo el ambiente bajista del hilo se me ha ocurrido hacer una mini-encuesta:

El futuro del ibex-mini está en 11040.

¿quien se pondría corto arriesgando su dinero en el futuro del ibex-mini en este preciso momento?

Se responde:

- Yo si.
- Yo no.

Venga valientes, demuestren sus ganas de guano 

He escogido el mini-ibex porque es a 1 euro por punto, si se pierde tampoco se pierde mucho.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

El soporte del pop de 5.5 aguanta... el subidon de ayer seguro que fue por cierre de cortos,lo que no se es si los HF que tenian posiciones cortas soltaron la presa ayer,no lo veo con ganas de bajar mas,lo tengo en el radar.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Viendo el ambiente bajista del hilo se me ha ocurrido hacer una mini-encuesta:
> 
> El futuro del ibex-mini está en 11040.
> 
> ...



Yo me atrevo con un corto gordo,pero sobre las 2 y media cuando los futuros vengan ya claros.


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

ABENGOA... ejemplo de MMs ... poco volumen con el iBEX -2,4X%


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Viendo el ambiente bajista del hilo se me ha ocurrido hacer una mini-encuesta:
> 
> El futuro del ibex-mini está en 11040.
> 
> ...



Yo no.
Habrá tocado suelo ya, y seguro que si me pongo corta empieza a subir.


----------



## Catacrack (27 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿quien se pondría corto arriesgando su dinero en el futuro del ibex-mini en este preciso momento?



Yo no.

De hecho tengo comprado 3 gordos: 
2 a 11081 
1 a 11022

Ahora toca sufrir. En unas horas a mas tardar 24h recogo owneds o beneficios.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (27 Ene 2010)

*Hola, Mulder.*

Yo no porque nunca me he puesto corto. Y largo en rara ocasión. He jugado poco y siempre largo.

Oye, mi amigo lo que decía es que esto era una corrección, que él llamaba una tendencia SECUNDARIA bajista, dentro de la PRINCIPAL alcista en términos de Dow.

Yo me quedé con que si no es ahora, como dice mi amigo, será a partir de mayo y hasta final de año, como dices tú y los expertos que se están haciendo famosos por acertar.

Pero, a mí me da que sí, que esta puede ser la corrección largamente esperada que consuma entre tres semanas y varios meses. Si es la buena el Ibex-35 prodría dirigirse a un punto por debajo de 9.400 y por encima de 8.100

¿Y tú qué dices, MULDER?

Por cierto, si no es mala pregunta ¿escribes desde Alemania?


Para tu encuesta apuntamente en los que se ponen cortos.


----------



## chameleon (27 Ene 2010)

estoy mosqueado, deberíamos tener un rebote considerable pronto, al menos al 1020 del esepé


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo me atrevo con un corto gordo,pero sobre las 2 y media cuando los futuros vengan ya claros.



No, ha de ser desde este momento en la cifra que he dado, se trata de medir el nivel de deseo guanístico del hilo.


----------



## fmc (27 Ene 2010)

Yo no, de hecho tengo un mini largo a 11030, que hoy acabamos en 11250-11300


----------



## Hagen (27 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Viendo el ambiente bajista del hilo se me ha ocurrido hacer una mini-encuesta:
> 
> El futuro del ibex-mini está en 11040.
> 
> ...



yo me pondria largo, lo de obama de esta tarde ya lo hemos descontado, aunque todavia no creo que subamos. Las subidas las tengo para el viernes.

Ademas Febrero sera alcista.

YO SI


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Juego a la bolsa desde el... La mayoría de esos economistas de Harvard no sirven para nada, hace falta un tío listo y hambriento, y sin sentimientos. Unas veces pierdes, otras ganas, pero sigues luchando y, si quieres un amigo, te compras un perro.

XD


----------



## Catacrack (27 Ene 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Yo no, de hecho tengo un mini largo a 11030, que hoy acabamos en 11250-11300



Pasar los 11200 sera complicado lo que antes fue soporte ahora sera resistencia y nos costo mucho perder esa cifra.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No, ha de ser desde este momento en la cifra que he dado, se trata de medir el nivel de deseo guanístico del hilo.



Abierto corto ahora en 11090


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Yo no porque nunca me he puesto corto. Y largo en rara ocasión. He jugado poco y siempre largo.
> 
> Oye, mi amigo lo que decía es que esto era una corrección, que él llamaba una tendencia SECUNDARIA bajista, dentro de la PRINCIPAL alcista en términos de Dow.
> 
> ...



Yo sigo pensando que esta no es la buena.

Yo ahora mismo no me pondría corto en el Ibex.

Escribo desde ese lugar que aparece a la derecha de mi avatar


----------



## Catacrack (27 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Unas veces pierdes, otras ganas, pero sigues luchando y, si quieres un amigo, te compras un perro.
> 
> XD



Me ha venido a la mente una historia de un amigo que tambien va sobre perros. La follamiga le comento que no solo queria sexo sino que tambien le hacia falta cariño, a lo que mi amigo le dijo "Si quieres cariño comprate un perro" estube media tarde riendome...



Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Abierto corto ahora en 11090


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Juego a la bolsa desde el... La mayoría de esos economistas de Harvard no sirven para nada, hace falta un tío listo y hambriento, y sin sentimientos. Unas veces pierdes, otras ganas, pero sigues luchando y, si quieres un amigo, te compras un perro.
> 
> XD



Que magnífico papel hace Michael Douglas en esa peli :Aplauso:


----------



## Hagen (27 Ene 2010)

Mirad el triple suelo del SP.

http://www.imaxenes.com/imagen/sp1fr407s.jpg.html


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Mirad el triple suelo del SP.
> 
> imaXenes.com - sp1fr407s.jpg



No hay cuarta vez, o se pasa o se rebota en serio.


----------



## fmc (27 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pasar los 11200 sera complicado lo que antes fue soporte ahora sera resistencia y nos costo mucho perder esa cifra.



Pues yo creo que lo pasamos antes de mediodía... vamos a ver lo que hace....


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Si, seguro que HL ... lo recuerda... creo que la ha visto esta noche!!! XDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Viendo el ambiente bajista del hilo se me ha ocurrido hacer una mini-encuesta:
> 
> El futuro del ibex-mini está en 11040.
> 
> ...



Largo en 11060 y 11070.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Mirad el triple suelo del SP.
> 
> imaXenes.com - sp1fr407s.jpg



Ese soporte es muy importante,como caiga se confirmara el wano del bueno para una buena temporada,segun Carpartos,la caida de ese soporte invocara a las malevolas maquinas de trading,que escupiran cortos automaticos hasta la completa aniquilacion del mercado tal y como lo conocemos hoy dia :Baile:


----------



## Hagen (27 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ese soporte es muy importante,como caiga se confirmara el wano del bueno para una buena temporada,segun Carpartos,la caida de ese soporte invocara a las malevolas maquinas de trading,que escupiran cortos automaticos hasta la completa aniquilacion del mercado tal y como lo conocemos hoy dia :Baile:



yo creo que DonPepito es uno de estos, no tienes sentimientos ni con un jodio chucho :XX:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, seguro que HL ... lo recuerda... creo que la ha visto esta noche!!! XDDDDDDDDDDDD



Si,esta en magavideo online,la podeis ver gratis 
ver Wall Street online - Pelicula divx online Wall Street ver pelicula gratis Wall Street estreno online Wall Street

Cerrado corto en 11050 + 30 puntos,vamos remontando!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Ene 2010)

yo pasaba para saludar a tonuel y al botas... que se prepare


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Si,esta en magavideo online,la podeis ver gratis
> ver Wall Street online - Pelicula divx online Wall Street ver pelicula gratis Wall Street estreno online Wall Street
> 
> Cerrado corto en 11050 + 30 puntos,vamos remontando!!



MINUTO 31.30"

Mulder, tengo a xxx agentes analizando graficos... no necesito a otro igual!!

Deja de analizar información y consiguemela!!!


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Si,esta en magavideo online,la podeis ver gratis
> ver Wall Street online - Pelicula divx online Wall Street ver pelicula gratis Wall Street estreno online Wall Street
> 
> Cerrado corto en 11050 + 30 puntos,vamos remontando!!



Yo la tengo en DVD hace eons...

Normalmente la veo en idioma original subtitulada en español aunque una vez me dio por verla en inglés con subtítulos en inglés también.


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Si,esta en magavideo online,la podeis ver gratis
> ver Wall Street online - Pelicula divx online Wall Street ver pelicula gratis Wall Street estreno online Wall Street
> 
> Cerrado corto en 11050 + 30 puntos,vamos remontando!!



Cuando alguien se acerca al abismo y de repente se encuentra con la nada, es en ese momento cuando se forma como un hombre!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo la tengo en DVD hace eons...
> 
> Normalmente la veo en idioma original subtitulada en español aunque una vez me dio por verla en inglés con subtítulos en inglés también.



Yo me bajo todo del internec,para recocijo de la sgae,me meto pelis dvix en una usb y verlas por la tele.
Me gusta mas jugar a la PS3,ahora ando con nuevo Call of Duty,que es puro Mad-Max.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuando alguien se acerca al abismo y de repente se encuentra con la nada, es en ese momento cuando se forma como un hombre!



Vaya tela...creo que faltaria el "llora como una mujer lo que no sabiste defender como un hombre" cuando se lo llevan preso :XX::XX:


----------



## aksarben (27 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo me bajo todo del internec,para recocijo de la sgae,me meto pelis dvix en una usb y verlas por la tele.
> Me gusta mas jugar a la PS3,ahora ando con nuevo Call of Duty,que es puro Mad-Max.



Ahora dirá DP que tiene la PS3 conectada a una LED de 60 pulgadas y a unos B&W, y nos dejará babeando...


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo me bajo todo del internec,para recocijo de la sgae,me meto pelis dvix en una usb y verlas por la tele.
> Me gusta mas jugar a la PS3,ahora ando con nuevo Call of Duty,que es puro Mad-Max.



Ahora entiendo y comprendo bien de donde os sale a algunos la vena mad-maxista


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Ahora dirá DP que tiene la PS3 conectada a una LED de 60 pulgadas y a unos B&W, y nos dejará babeando...



Yo me pille hace un par de meses una samgsum led de 46 la 7020 y estoy muy contento,tengo que pillar unos altavoces sin cables (Yamaha) ya que el sonido es su punto flaco.Tengo la PS3,la Xbox x hmdi y el pc por el optico conectados a la tele


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Ahora dirá DP que tiene la PS3 conectada a una LED de 60 pulgadas y a unos B&W, y nos dejará babeando...




La PS3 es de crios...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora entiendo y comprendo bien de donde os sale a algunos la vena mad-maxista



Ahhh y la despensa llena de latas de atun :XX:


----------



## pyn (27 Ene 2010)

Hablándo de técnicos, el miniibex ha hecho un triple techo en 11095...


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

Larga en MTS a 29


----------



## sapito (27 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo me bajo todo del internec,para recocijo de la sgae,me meto pelis dvix en una usb y verlas por la tele.
> Me gusta mas jugar a la PS3,ahora ando con nuevo Call of Duty,que es puro Mad-Max.



si te va el rollo madamax, dale al fallout 3 (rpg)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

El pop esta repuntando de nuevo!!!
En pleno guanazo y casi en positivo,el mejor del ibex,ver para creer!


----------



## carvil (27 Ene 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo pasaba para saludar a tonuel y al botas... que se prepare



Buenos dias

Azkuna, como ves el tema?


Salu2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Larga en MTS a 29




Venga pecata que nos vamos a forrar...

Yo voy con CFD y cargadito XD....

Malo que mañana a partir de las 15:30 estoy "out of the office" así que puede que ponga una orden de venta en 31,5 y listos...


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Venga pecata que nos vamos a forrar...
> 
> Yo voy con CFD y cargadito XD....



Yo llevo poquitas así que forrar, lo que se dice forrar...
Aunque si llegan a esos 35,00... :rolleye:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Azkuna, como ves el tema?
> 
> ...



Lo ve negro para el botas desde 2007 más o menos....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo llevo poquitas así que forrar, lo que se dice forrar...
> Aunque si llegan a esos 35,00... :rolleye:



Qué ambición...

Yo con sacarles 2k voy bien servido, es lo que tiene ser espartano, no necesitas mucho dinero...


----------



## carvil (27 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Lo ve negro para el botas desde 2007 más o menos....




Normal, cotizaba a 14 Euros en 2007, yo conozco a gente todavía pillada en ese precio  8:


Salu2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Normal, cotizaba a 14 Euros en 2007, yo conozco a gente todavía pillada en ese precio  8:
> 
> 
> Salu2



Si tuviéramos un delorean.....


----------



## fmc (27 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si tuviéramos un delorean.....



AutoScout24: Anuncio del vehículo


----------



## carvil (27 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si tuviéramos un delorean.....




Ahora conozco a otros cuantos pillados en 12 ..... pero bueno para que unos ganen tienen que perder otros :XX:



Salu2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

fmc dijo:


> AutoScout24: Anuncio del vehículo



La historia de este coche es bien curiosa, fue un éxito comercial de marketing y sin embargo un fracaso empresarial...

Se estudia en muchas escuelas de negocio...


----------



## fmc (27 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> La historia de este coche es bien curiosa, fue un éxito comercial de marketing y sin embargo un fracaso empresarial...
> 
> Se estudia en muchas escuelas de negocio...



Pues es raro que un coche que permite viajar en el tiempo sea un fracaso empresarial


----------



## Catacrack (27 Ene 2010)

Luca siempre esta llorando de que es pobre, estos son los peores los que luego tienen el colchon lleno de billetes, seguro que tiene ascendientes gallegos, sin acritud.

Porfa HL pasame el telf de tus amigas que me voy a ir el fin de semana con ellas y con las plusvalias del botas (a largo).


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Porfa HL pasame el telf de tus amigas que me voy a ir el fin de semana con ellas y con las plusvalias del botas (a largo).



:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Larga en MTS a 29



Muy buena entrada. Como a los "yonkees" les dé por subir saldrá disparada.

Ahora toca recuperar en OHL que la tienen en stand by en 17.575 toda la puñetera mañana


----------



## ghkghk (27 Ene 2010)

¿Está entrando alguien largo al BBVA?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Luca siempre esta llorando de que es pobre, estos son los peores los que luego tienen el colchon lleno de billetes, seguro que tiene ascendientes gallegos, sin acritud.
> 
> Porfa HL pasame el telf de tus amigas que me voy a ir el fin de semana con ellas y con las plusvalias del botas (a largo).



Jaja qué mamón.

Lo que tengo es del duro esfuerzo y disciplina espartana, y seguramente sea bastante más pobre que tú.

Una vez en Mallorca, estaba en Inca, llegó un abuelo con un 4L que debía de gastar más aceite que gasolina y tener el filro del aire negro (por el humo negro que tiraba y como olía) a las ruedas se les veía ya el nailon y la chapa todo llena de´agujeros de óxido.

Me dijo mi amigo: "ves a ese que vá con arapos y con el coche ese de mierda? pues es el más rico del pueblo"

Mi respuesta fué qué lo comprendía ya que yo tengo una renault express XD!!!!


----------



## pyn (27 Ene 2010)

roto el triple techo del mini en 11025 toca subidita... a ver donde para.


----------



## pyn (27 Ene 2010)

Perdon los 11125, que nadie se alarme.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

Mulder, ¿estás en MTS?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mulder, ¿estás en MTS?



Creo que no volvió a entrar...


----------



## Catacrack (27 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mulder, ¿estás en MTS?





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Creo que no volvió a entrar...



Ni se os ocurra vender que yo estoy pillado en 30,00€!


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

Acaban de cerrar el gap del DAX y casi casi el del euro stoxx... una subidita más y empieza hacia abajo de nuevo, en cuanto cierren el del euro stoxx


----------



## Catacrack (27 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Acaban de cerrar el gap del DAX y casi casi el del euro stoxx... una subidita más y empieza hacia abajo de nuevo, en cuanto cierren el del euro stoxx



Pues los futuros americanos tampoco vienen tan mal y siempre hacemos lo mismo que los yankis.


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

Vaya, ni se esperan a cerrar el del eurostoxx. Bueno, se acabo la subida por hoy, toca hacer las maletas


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Ni se os ocurra vender que yo estoy pillado en 30,00€!



Tengo un SP en 29,20, si salta a otra cosa, mariposa, que ya estoy harta de regalar pasta.


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pues los futuros americanos tampoco vienen tan mal y siempre hacemos lo mismo que los yankis.



El futuro del SP ya lleva 2 días por debajo de línea de no retorno en el nocturno

Provided by ProFinanceService

Copiad el link y abridlo en una página nueva, que sino no va

Y por cierto, la tendencia en los futuros yankis es la nuestra hasta las 14:00, casi siempre, por lo que hasta esa hora sólo verás reflejado el comportamiento de europa, no el propio de USA. Para ver a donde apuntan espérate a esa hora, y verás como con el gap cerrado ya no hay escusa para no bajar


----------



## Claca (27 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Viendo el ambiente bajista del hilo se me ha ocurrido hacer una mini-encuesta:
> 
> El futuro del ibex-mini está en 11040.
> 
> ...




Yo aposté a que el rebote se produciría entre los 10.900 y los 11.100 del ibex. Por lo tanto, podría apostar cortos contra, primero, el entorno de los 200 perdido hoy y luego los 300 (el gráfico que cuelgo) con un riesgo muy limitado si se abren lo suficientemente cerca del stop. No me parecería nada descabellado. Eso sí, los mínimos de hoy encajan dentro de mi zona de rebote, que tampoco era muy exacta, de modo que cuidadín. Edito: Pensaba que los mínimos estaban en los 11.1140... veo que se ha llegado hasta los 11.040  No salgáis un martes de parranda, que luego pasan estas cosas...

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Luca siempre esta llorando de que es pobre, estos son los peores los que luego tienen el colchon lleno de billetes, seguro que tiene ascendientes gallegos, sin acritud.
> 
> Porfa HL pasame el telf de tus amigas que me voy a ir el fin de semana con ellas y con las plusvalias del botas (a largo).



Te puedo dar el telefono de esta para que te gastes lo que te quede de garantias cuando el botas te quite la camisa :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Yo aposté a que el rebote se produciría entre los 10.900 y los 11.100 del ibex. Por lo tanto, podría apostar cortos contra, primero, el entorno de los 200 perdido hoy y luego los 300 (el gráfico que cuelgo) con un riesgo muy limitado si se abren lo suficientemente cerca del stop. No me parecería nada descabellado. Eso sí, los mínimos de hoy se acercan peligrosamente a mi zona de rebote, que tampoco era muy exacta, de modo que cuidadín.
> 
> Un saludo a todos!



El rebote es necesario,seria un buen sintoma una subidita para luego seguir bajando...


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mulder, ¿estás en MTS?



De momento no, aunque el sitio donde has entrado parece bueno.


----------



## Catacrack (27 Ene 2010)

Mulder como ves el ibex cuando abran los yankis?


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

Que os he dicho de las 14:00 y de los gaps? Pues eso, me voy a comer


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

Otro brote verde,Toyota suspende las ventas y producción de 8 modelos,creo que esto no habia pasado nunca....
Mis VW se van a ir por el desague...


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Que os he dicho de las 14:00 y de los gaps? Pues eso, me voy a comer



Yalodecíayo. 
Que aproveche.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

Esta noche el que pueda que vea las noticias de Telemadrid a medianoche,la periodista que lo presenta junto al que le partieron la cara al hablar de la bolsa pone una sonrisita cuando sube.... eso si los dias que baja su cara es un poema...jajajajajaja seguro que tiene los duros metidos en el botas :XX:


----------



## Catacrack (27 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Otro brote verde,Toyota suspende las ventas y producción de 8 modelos,creo que esto no habia pasado nunca....
> Mis VW se van a ir por el desague...



Cuelga la noticia entera, di que suspenden la produccion para revisar los pedales de los mismos por lo problemas que tuvieron hace tiempo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Cuelga la noticia entera, di que suspenden la produccion para revisar los pedales de los mismos por lo problemas que tuvieron hace tiempo.



HL intentando mover gacelas...:XX:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

Veo de momento un canalillo intradia alcista,voy a probar suerte con unos contratos.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

ATPC el stop de las MTS.
Estoy fuera
Pero por lo menos no he perdido esta vez, pecata-san va aprendiendo...


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Veo de momento un canalillo intradia alcista,voy a probar suerte con unos contratos.



Si es que te pierden los canalillos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Cuelga la noticia entera, di que suspenden la produccion para revisar los pedales de los mismos por lo problemas que tuvieron hace tiempo.



Calla,no ves que estoy intentando manipular el mercado,que ayer vi wallstreet 8:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si es que te pierden los canalillos...



No lo sabes tu bien pecata...


----------



## Catacrack (27 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ATPC el stop de las MTS.
> Estoy fuera
> Pero por lo menos no he perdido esta vez, pecata-san va aprendiendo...



Yo tambien estoy fuera de mis 3 contratos, les puse SP en 11100 y me saltaron pero estoy seguro que si los hubiera vendido en 11150 ahora estariamos en 11300 siempre nos joden a los mismos.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo tambien estoy fuera de mis 3 contratos, les puse SP en 11100 y me saltaron pero estoy seguro que si los hubiera vendido en 11150 ahora estariamos en 11300 siempre nos joden a los mismos.



Ahora suben, malditasssssssssss.


----------



## Catacrack (27 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ahora suben, malditasssssssssss.



No te extrañe que suban a los 32€ :baba:


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ahora suben, malditasssssssssss.



Ains!!! Llevan toda la mañana subiendo con el IBEX en -250 puntos, ¿por qué iban a bajar ahora?




Dónde miráis la presubasta de los amerikanskis?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

miralo en google finance o en nasdaq.com pre market o after hours por si te da por mirarlo al cierre.

Pecata tienes que aguantar las posiciones, no regalas el dinero hasta que vendes o cierras...(exceptuando la liquidación de CFD que es una putadilla XD)


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ains!!! Llevan toda la mañana subiendo con el IBEX en -250 puntos, ¿por qué iban a bajar ahora?



Error.
A primera hora caían más que el IBEX.
Después han remontado.
Han llegado a 29,51 y han empezado a bajar, hasta 29,20 que es donde yo tenía el stop y en cuanto me lo han saltado por los aires, han vuelto a subir...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Error.
> A primera hora caían más que el IBEX.
> Después han remontado.
> Han llegado a 29,51 y han empezado a bajar, hasta 29,20 que es donde yo tenía el stop y en cuanto me lo han saltado por los aires, han vuelto a subir...



peca_troyan_ibex.exe


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> miralo en google finance o en nasdaq.com pre market o after hours por si te da por mirarlo al cierre.
> 
> Pecata tienes que aguantar las posiciones, no regalas el dinero hasta que vendes o cierras...(exceptuando la liquidación de CFD que es una putadilla XD)



Es que estoy harta de aguantar y perder. 
El perrito de tu avatar ¿es tuyo?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

era era... el pobre palmó...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

El ibex esta muy muy mal,europa esta casi en verde y aqui con casi un 2%....
San y BBVA pesan como losas.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> era era... el pobre palmó...



Vaya, lo siento.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

nada nuevo, casi mejor operar con CFD en valores que forman el Ibex 3-5 que en el propio índice...


Mulder crack es lo que hace...


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Futures Creep Higher 
Wall Street Journal 
<!-- google_ad_section_end --> By BARBARA KOLLMEYER US stock market futures edged higher Wednesday on a slew of earnings reports, as markets awaited results of the Federal Open Market Committee meeting and a key address from President Barack Obama. Less than two hours before the start of trading, Dow Jones Industrial Average .


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es que estoy harta de aguantar y perder.



Pero esta es Dr.Mulder certified! :

Desde ayer:

CEP.MTS 29.39 -0.065 29.325


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Futures Creep Higher
> Wall Street Journal
> <!-- google_ad_section_end --> By BARBARA KOLLMEYER US stock market futures edged higher Wednesday on a slew of earnings reports, as markets awaited results of the Federal Open Market Committee meeting and a key address from President Barack Obama. Less than two hours before the start of trading, Dow Jones Industrial Average .



hay huevos de unos largos en GS? 

Creo que hoy va parriba.


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Amigo inversor Ariadno... en España están sacando el dinero a los pacientes con nuestro compuesto:

Endometrial | El Centro de referencia para el diagnóstico y tratamiento del cáncer


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

La especulación -politica- siempre ha funcionado bien en los mercados USA.... vengo de pasarle la ITV (B) a la bola... veo subidas.........


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

Cuanto de ha dado de CO ¿?

(Soy mecánico de hobby)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

Largo con 2 minis en 11100,para probar el canalillo.

PD: Se a roto a la baja,esto se pone muy chungo,esta tarde toca wano


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Largo con 2 minis en 11100,para probar el canalillo.



Yo hubiera esperado a las 15:28, espero que tengas suerte.

Y aguanta un poco la posi, ponte un plazo de semanas en las operaciones, vivirás más tranqui.


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cuanto de ha dado de CO ¿?
> 
> (Soy mecánico de hobby)



Es una revisión de la casa oficial....


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ene 2010)

De vuelta a los 11.0XX


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Es una revisión de la casa oficial....




Pre ITV?

Si es así, la revisión pre ITV es un timo.

Es mejor ir a la ITV y si no la pasa pues ya tienes detectado el fallo, te dan un plazo para volverla a pasar sin coste y listo.


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Altoooo.. que lo de la ITV era una conya para la bola de crystal. XDDDDD ...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Altoooo.. que lo de la ITV era una conya para la bola de crystal. XDDDDD ...



No importa, las revisiones en talleres oficiales son un timo mayor todavía 

Tienes pinta de ponerle nombre a tus coches, no creo que me equivoque tanto XD


----------



## Claca (27 Ene 2010)

Estos últimos días han sido los más sanguinarios en muchos meses ¿verdad? Desde marzo que no se encajaban tantas caídas consecutivas. El recorrido en las sesiones también es mucho más extenso, bandazos de 200 o más puntos intradiarios... recuerda tanto a 2008. Se entiende perfectamente porque las gacelas huyen despavoridas.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No importa, las revisiones en talleres oficiales son un timo mayor todavía
> 
> Tienes pinta de ponerle nombre a tus coches, no creo que me equivoque tanto XD



¿Burbuja de revisiones en talleres oficiales?


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> nada nuevo, casi mejor operar con CFD en valores que forman el Ibex 3-5 que en el propio índice...
> 
> Mulder crack es lo que hace...



Pues creo que este mes lo de crack va a desaparecer porque me están dando unos palos esta semana que están acabando conmigo...en fin, me toca aguantar el chaparrón.

Lo que no entiendo es porque se cae todo ahora, no veo que haya salido ningún dato importante, aunque parece que los resultados que se están dando hoy son algo malos.

Me están dando hasta ganas de entrar corto en algo pero esperaré a mañana a última hora.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Burbuja de revisiones en talleres oficiales?



Yo nunca lo llevo, pero ni a taller de barrio, nada, sólo para cambier neumáticos y por supuesto de oferta.

Ultima historieta:

Opel corsa de un amigo, el turbo le entra muy brusco y el ralentí está inestable, lo lleva a la casa, presupuesto: 1200€ (caudalímetro+inyección+sensor de cigueñal) en el presupuesto pone:

"en el caso de que se tengan más daños internos al firmar el presupuesto el cliente se compromete y acepta un aumento del mismo sin límite"

Le digo que no firme ni de coña y que pregunte cuanto vale el sensor del cigueñal, lo compra (25€) lo montamos, y listo....:XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> Me están dando hasta ganas de entrar corto en algo pero esperaré a mañana a última hora.



¿Prevees caídas el viernes?


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo nunca lo llevo, pero ni a taller de barrio, nada, sólo para cambier neumáticos y por supuesto de oferta.
> 
> Ultima historieta:
> 
> ...



Que suerte, tu que sabes de eso (chico aquí sabéis de todo, sois unas joyitas), a mi me hablan del sensor del cigueñal y pienso que me están tomando el pelo.


----------



## Catacrack (27 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es porque se cae todo ahora, no veo que haya salido ningún dato importante, aunque parece que los resultados que se están dando hoy son algo malos.



Empeoramiento general de la deuda soberana periférica europea pone muy nerviosas a las bolsas. Ha empezado Grecia, y vamos todos detrás.

Carpatox dixit


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

Se avecina la madre de todos los guanos, juasjuasjuas

Preparar el boton,hoy va a ser un dia para recordar.
BBVA -6%


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Empeoramiento general de la deuda soberana periférica europea pone muy nerviosas a las bolsas. Ha empezado Grecia, y vamos todos detrás.
> 
> Carpatox dixit



El IBEX ultimamente se pone un poco nervioso por todo. 
Larga en IBEX 11045, a ver si me termino de arruinar y me pongo a hacer macramé que será más barato.


----------



## chameleon (27 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Estos últimos días han sido los más sanguinarios en muchos meses ¿verdad? Desde marzo que no se encajaban tantas caídas consecutivas. El recorrido en las sesiones también es mucho más extenso, bandazos de 200 o más puntos intradiarios... recuerda tanto a 2008. Se entiende perfectamente porque las gacelas huyen despavoridas.



estoy con Mulder en que esta no es la buena. están cargando para sobrepasar 1150 como es debido. Si te fijas ahora todos los analistos ponen en sus webs "Esto es Bajista", "Guano", "Tonuel Returns" 

Además, sólo estamos un poco más abajo que a finales de Diciembre...


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Prevees caídas el viernes?



Que el viernes nos caeremos es algo que vengo diciendo desde el sábado pasado, es el dia importante de esta semana, aunque si mañana bajáramos el viernes sería un dia probablemente alcista.

Pero para mañana tengo previsto que subamos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo nunca lo llevo, pero ni a taller de barrio, nada, sólo para cambier neumáticos y por supuesto de oferta.
> 
> Ultima historieta:
> 
> ...



Cuando vaya a entrenar al circuito de Jerez o Almeria te vienes de mecanico conmigo.


----------



## Interesado (27 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verdad es que es bastante desconcertante. 

Estoy convencido del rebote, así que voy largo con un warrant call 11100 desde 11055 (con una cantidad simbólica, eso sí). 
A ver... tampoco creo que nos caigamos mucho más (10800 en el peor de los casos). :rolleye:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El IBEX ultimamente se pone un poco nervioso por todo.
> Larga en IBEX 11045, a ver si me termino de arruinar y me pongo a hacer macramé que será más barato.



Suelta ahora y plusvalias
En 5 minutos abre usa y vamos a testear los 11000
Luego no digas k no te avise!!! :cook:


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> estoy con Mulder en que esta no es la buena. están cargando para sobrepasar 1150 como es debido. Si te fijas ahora todos los analistos ponen en sus webs "Esto es Bajista", "Guano", "Tonuel Returns"
> 
> Además, sólo estamos un poco más abajo que a finales de Diciembre...



Desde luego el Stoxx no está extremando tanto los movimientos a la baja como el Ibex, es un índice perrofláutico, pero está aguantando mucho mejor.


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

Ojo al oro que está dándose un buen subidón en estos momentos, no sigue al resto.


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes ^___^!







Este gráfico es curioso:







By Phantom (antes tenía un blog... ya se aburrió).


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

Buscando el rebote del gato muerto,os la van a meter doblada jajajajaja


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cuando vaya a entrenar al circuito de Jerez o Almeria te vienes de mecanico conmigo.




Si vienes a correr a Catalunya avisa y me paso con mi Z750 a verte


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

Os voy a enseñar mi tesoro 







Sí, ya se que soy un suicida y esas cosas, pero creo que puede pasar lo mismo ahora que en octubre pasado, de aquí a vencimiento en febrero, es decir, SAN de 12 a 4


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Suelta ahora y plusvalias
> En 5 minutos abre usa y vamos a testear los 11000
> Luego no digas k no te avise!!! :cook:



Tenía un SP que me han saltado convenientemente...


----------



## Claca (27 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> estoy con Mulder en que esta no es la buena. están cargando para sobrepasar 1150 como es debido. Si te fijas ahora todos los analistos ponen en sus webs "Esto es Bajista", "Guano", "Tonuel Returns"
> 
> Además, sólo estamos un poco más abajo que a finales de Diciembre...



Yo no sé si es la buena o no. Lo que tengo muy claro, como dije hace un post o dos, que entre los 10.900 y los 11.100 espero un señor rebote que nos podría llevar hasta los 11.600. Desde ahí veremos si continuamos para arriba o qué.

Lo que hay que recordar es que tarde o temprano va a ser la buena. Siempre podrá parecernos que esta vez también intentan meternos un gol. Por el momento vigilo la volatilidad, llevo semanas diciendo que hay que echarle un ojo. Estamos al límite de lo que para mí sería una señal muy clara de que la tendencia ha cambiado. Tampoco nos van a avisar ¿eh?


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ene 2010)

¿Llegaremos a ver la suspensión del BBVA? ::


----------



## Hagen (27 Ene 2010)

ultimamente el Ibex tiene tanta volatilidad que los stops te los barren en un pliss..

Parece que el eurostoxx es mucho mas trankilo.


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Yo no sé si es la buena o no. Lo que tengo muy claro, como dije hace un post o dos, que entre los 10.900 y los 11.100 espero un señor rebote que nos podría llevar hasta los 11.600. Desde ahí veremos si continuamos para arriba o qué.
> 
> Lo que hay que recordar es que tarde o temprano va a ser la buena. Siempre podrá parecernos que esta vez también intentan meternos un gol. Por el momento vigilo la volatilidad, llevo semanas diciendo que hay que echarle un ojo. Estamos al límite de lo que para mí sería una señal muy clara de que la tendencia ha cambiado. Tampoco nos van a avisar ¿eh?



Yo vengo diciendo que esa bajada la espero para mayo desde mucho antes de las pasadas navidades y sigo pensando lo mismo, en los índices grandes la bajada no está siendo importante aun y no veo que se vaya a ir mucho más lejos.

En el chulibex puede ocurrir de todo.

edito: El S&P contado en verde pálido...


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

crxx 1,27, +18,69%


----------



## aksarben (27 Ene 2010)

BDCO a por el 80% en 2 días.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

A que hora habla bernanke???

Menudo dia para quedarte comprado/vendido esta noche.... si baja igual me quedo con ibex gordo bajo por si mañana suena la flauta


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> A que hora habla bernanke???
> 
> Menudo dia para quedarte comprado/vendido esta noche.... si baja igual me quedo con ibex gordo bajo por si mañana suena la flauta



A las 20:15. Aqui lo tienes: Agenda


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

Por cierto, hoy a las 16:00 hay dato importante de viviendas.

Acabo de ver que el foro va 6 minutos adelantado a la hora real


----------



## pyn (27 Ene 2010)

Si me dicen hace unos días que iba a ver al BBVA perder un 6% y al SAN un 4% me hubiese reído en su puta cara. Ver para creer.


----------



## rosonero (27 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes a todos. Cómo huele a guano el hilo !!!! y el Ibex 

Estoy fuera hace días, pero digo yo que estando el SP sobre los 1090, en algún momento de la tarde-noche irá a testear los 1085, no?


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

De carpatos

Viviendas nuevas [Imprimir] 

-7,6 % mucho peor de lo esperado


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Si me dicen hace unos días que iba a ver al BBVA perder un 6% y al SAN un 4% me hubiese reído en su puta cara. Ver para creer.



Yo estoy pillando largo a 11.38, no sé si ampliar las compras a 11.20 (método Luca), estarme quieto, salir corriendo o salir corriendo y abrir cortos


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

Por hoy ya no posteo más, que me va a dar algo


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Luca, en mi caso, me hacen un buen precio en las revisiones oficiales, además no me gusta dejar en otras manos mi seguridad.


----------



## sapito (27 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, en mi caso, me hacen un buen precio en las revisiones oficiales, además no me gusta dejar en otras manos mi seguridad.



Las revisiones oficiales son una crujida, pero mientras tengas el buga en garantía, que se le va a hacer:


----------



## Catacrack (27 Ene 2010)

sapito dijo:


> Las revisiones oficiales son una crujida, pero mientras tengas el buga en garantía, que se le va a hacer:



Hace un par de años que les negaron a los concesionarios echar para atras la garantia por no haber hecho la revision en su taller. Era un robo a mano armada.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ene 2010)

Lo han parado en 11.000,00........... son unos cachondos :S


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

El Stoxx acaba de hacer un doble suelo en 2770.


----------



## Interesado (27 Ene 2010)

En este plan, si llega a bajar de 10980 creo que podríamos dar por inagurada la "nueva era del gran guano".


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (27 Ene 2010)

*Buenass a todosss que hace mucho que no me metía por aquí*


Es que soy mejor indicador del sentimiento bajista que el VIX


jijijijij



metido a ver si sube en el san a 10,3


unas call a ver si sube un poquito


----------



## Catacrack (27 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx acaba de hacer un doble suelo en 2770.



A la tercra nos unden asi que mejor subimos a los 11200 que estaremos mas tranquilos. 

Mama!!! Voy largo y HL se rie de mi!!!


----------



## Interesado (27 Ene 2010)

A Cárpatos le traiciona el subconsciente:



> El *sado* de las instituciones sigue siendo agresivamente vendedor.
> Mientras no pasen a compradores hay que andarse con mucho cuidado, siempre están en la dirección correcta.
> 
> En cuanto a lo que se dice en el mundillo, el nivel de resistencia clave es de 1.100.
> ...


----------



## Hagen (27 Ene 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> En este plan, si llega a bajar de 10980 creo que podríamos dar por inagurada la "nueva era del gran guano".



Todavia no hemos cerrado el primer trimeste, no toca guanzazo hasta la segunda de abril.

Si no los HF no pueden hacer cartera.....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> A la tercra nos unden asi que mejor subimos a los 11200 que estaremos mas tranquilos.
> 
> Mama!!! Voy largo y HL se rie de mi!!!



Vete llamando al que te puse antes,que te va a hacer un barato jajajajaja


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2010)

blackholesun dijo:


> metido a ver si sube en el san a 10,3
> 
> 
> unas call a ver si sube un poquito




:no:




Saludos :ouch:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

Esta es la grafica buena,cortos a diestro y siniestro




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ene 2010)

Peca, al final acertaste con MTS


----------



## Claca (27 Ene 2010)

Los 150-100 del dow son claves, fueron resistencia en octubre y precipitaron una corrección guapa. Si se pierden, el recorte será más profundo.


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

El ibex anda completamente descolgado del resto de indices ahora mismo. Los pequeños rebotes que están teniendo el DAX, eurostoxx o SP500, no los está replicando. Sin embargo cuando los otros índices bajan sí lo hacemos aquí también.
Nunca había visto este comportamiento en el ibex, y mi primera inversión fue en el 97...


----------



## Azrael_II (27 Ene 2010)

11.009 uyyyyyyyyyyy no bajara de 11.000 al menos hoy


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

Vaya toque que nos están dando con las MTS... la play de Mulder creo que sí que hay que llevarla a la ITV, el prototipo ha perdido fiabilidad XD

(a ver si mañana sí acierta y me puedo salir con dignidad)


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (27 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes.

Estaba dandole vueltas a varias cosas, pero que se pueden resurmir al hilo de burbuja.info de ¿Mas ir-?

Y saco la conclusion de que estamos en puertas de la CAPITULACION (inmobiliaria, de deuda, como pais deudor, de fin de modelo productivo, de remodelacion fiscal, de remodelacion financiera,....) y me decia que con lo que estamos viendo en bolsa, bueno que se me ocurria que podian DAR LA CAPITULACION y el Ibex vete tu a saber a donde se va a ir...


¿Algun comentario?

Lo digo, por si es un factor que LAS COSAS A SU CAUCE, TOUNEL, MULDER, AZKUNAVETEYA, etc.... que no lo hayan tenido en cuenta y sea un buen pretexto.

¿Que os parece?


----------



## Azrael_II (27 Ene 2010)

El san recorta al BBVA se acerca a el -5.11


----------



## Catacrack (27 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> El ibex anda completamente descolgado del resto de indices ahora mismo. Los pequeños rebotes que están teniendo el DAX, eurostoxx o SP500, no los está replicando. Sin embargo cuando los otros índices bajan sí lo hacemos aquí también.
> Nunca había visto este comportamiento en el ibex, y mi primera inversión fue en el 97...



El problema no es que no los replique sino que las bajadas las multiplica x3.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

Puede ser que la aplicación del nuevo % por plusvalías haga que todo cristo venda y el Ibex se caiga por la alcantarilla ya que, en mi opinión (no lo he comprobado) los que llevan valores chulibex somos nacionales (gacelas, leoncios y cocos) a nivel largo, y a nivel corto más interlocutores del exterior...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

Mulder a que no vas a entrar en MTS largo antes del cierre? XD...


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> El problema no es que no los replique sino que las bajadas las multiplica x3.





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Puede ser que la aplicación del nuevo % por plusvalías haga que todo cristo venda y el Ibex se caiga por la alcantarilla ya que, en mi opinión (no lo he comprobado) los que llevan valores chulibex somos nacionales (gacelas, leoncios y cocos) a nivel largo, y a nivel corto más interlocutores del exterior...





la esperanza es lo último que se pierde... 8:


----------



## Catacrack (27 Ene 2010)

En ecobolsa me marca el minimo diario en 11000.000

Parece que no querian salir en el telediario esta noche.

PD; Toda la culpa la tiene ZP!!!


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Con las ganas que tienes de ABENGOA... no la dejan caer, una vez + se demuestra quien controla la cotiz..... arghhhh!!! chicharreros venidos +!!!!


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> En ecobolsa me marca el minimo diario en 11000.000
> 
> Parece que no querian salir en el telediario esta noche.



10.997,7 para ser exactos!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Con las ganas que tienes de ABENGOA... no la dejan caer, una vez + se demuestra quien controla la cotiz..... arghhhh!!! chicharreros venidos +!!!!



Por eso los argentinos la llaman "ABENJODA"


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vaya toque que nos están dando con las MTS... la play de Mulder creo que sí que hay que llevarla a la ITV, el prototipo ha perdido fiabilidad XD
> 
> (a ver si mañana sí acierta y me puedo salir con dignidad)



Ya estoy pasando mi sistema por la ITV, aunque con MTS ya dije que no tenía base estadística y eso es lo que me falló al escogerla, eso es lo que me está haciendo desistir de entrar aunque hoy se han visto niveles interesantes donde se podría rebotar bastante bien.

Las que tienen poca base vienen bien en tendencias alcistas, pero en las bajistas está claro que no lo hacen nada bien, aunque eso no lo tenía tan probado como hasta ahora.

De todas formas mañana es muy probable que subamos, ya no solo porque lo diga yo sino porque las bajadas de hoy han sido demasiado duras, el lastre de hoy que era el BBVA ha caido por sus resultados y eso ha arrastrado bastante al Ibex, así que confío bastante en que mañana subamos un poco.

Aunque el viernes no lo veo tan bien, así que mañana o a aguantar


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya estoy pasando mi sistema por la ITV, aunque con MTS ya dije que no tenía base estadística y eso es lo que me falló al escogerla, eso es lo que me está haciendo desistir de entrar aunque hoy se han visto niveles interesantes donde se podría rebotar bastante bien.
> 
> Las que tienen poca base vienen bien en tendencias alcistas, pero en las bajistas está claro que no lo hacen nada bien, aunque eso no lo tenía tan probado como hasta ahora.
> 
> ...




Por aguantar puedo aguantar bastante, lo malo es la liquidación diaria que te deja sin garantías y tal...


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

Mini largo en 11015.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ene 2010)

BBVA está recuperando, ya veremos si SAN no acaba con más caída porcentual.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

Tonuel saca los sellos que al botas hoy se le va a cortar la regla :XX::XX:


----------



## Catacrack (27 Ene 2010)

Botin se rie de vosotros, probablemente el sea el primero en ir corto cuando sabe que va a caer la cotizacion.


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Ene 2010)

Veremos Nelsons  .....


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Botin se rie de vosotros, probablemente el sea el primero en ir corto cuando sabe que va a caer la cotizacion.



Se ha llevado él todos los cortos de R4, seguro...


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Ene 2010)

Que cachondos,este es uno de los anuncios AdSense que me salen en esta pagina...


Tratamiento ludopatía
Tratamiento especializado ludopatía Contacta con nuestros profesionales
Inicio :: Centro de Asistencia Terapeútica :: CAT Barcelona


:XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que cachondos,este es uno de los anuncios AdSense que me salen en esta pagina...
> 
> 
> Tratamiento ludopatía
> ...



Si algún día pegabamos pelotazo y tal y hacíamos fiesta en yate (creo que como vá el tema se puede mencionar) había pensado en llevar un bingo, para que se viera nuestro frenesí jugador :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

Comenzamos a tener spread al final de la sesión

Última transacción: 28,90 17:20% 
Cambio: 0,65 (2,22%) 
Oferta: 28,82 
Demanda: 28,97 

0,15.... lo normal es 0,03


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Botin se rie de vosotros, probablemente el sea el primero en ir corto cuando sabe que va a caer la cotización.





Es posible... 


pero nosotros no estamos largos... 8:




Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Es posible...
> 
> 
> pero nosotros no estamos largos... 8:
> ...




Ni cortos...


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

y para acabar el día, aquí lleva la apoteosis... (17:24)


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Hoy pueder ser la subida en ARIAd... parece que han cargado ... los 2.15USD de suelo/soporte funcionando...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy pueder ser la subida en ARIAd... parece que han cargado ... los 2.15USD de suelo/soporte funcionando...



No creo, he mencionado la palabra mágica de embarcación de recreo...XD


Yo la veo haciendo suelo en 2,08


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

Os quedáis comprados, vendidos o fuera del mercado, de cara a la decisión de tipos de hoy?


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

No way...... tenemos que ir escalando hasta los 2.5x .... muy sutilmente...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (27 Ene 2010)

que fue de kujire??


la broker americana tan simpatica:56:


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Os quedáis comprados, vendidos o fuera del mercado, de cara a la decisión de tipos de hoy?



largo con la bandera de Japón ya puesta ::

Hoy he palmado otra K :ouch:


----------



## fmc (27 Ene 2010)

blackholesun dijo:


> que fue de kujire??
> 
> 
> la broker americana tan simpatica:56:



Loc@s por el nasdaq


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2010)

blackholesun dijo:


> que fue de kujire??
> 
> 
> la broker americana tan simpatica:56:




un buen dia llamaron a su puerta...


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

blackholesun dijo:


> que fue de kujire??
> 
> 
> la broker americana tan simpatica:56:



Hace demasiado tiempo que no te pasas por aquí.

Loc@s por el nasdaq


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Como veis el EUR hasta el final de la jornada... ha tocado 1.4022 USD hoy como MIN.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

Tonuel certifica al botas!!!


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2010)

BBVA -6,36%
B.Santander -5,06%











Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No creo, he mencionado la palabra mágica de embarcación de recreo...XD



Me voy a poner pr0n!

guano, yate, guano, yate, guano, yate, guano, yate, guano, yate....


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (27 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hace demasiado tiempo que no te pasas por aquí.
> 
> Loc@s por el nasdaq



que pasóo?


montó su propio blog??
sigue por aquí??


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> BBVA -6,36%
> B.Santander -5,06%
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy emocionado al veer el sello del San del 5%,que recuerdos,Tonuel llegan tiempos gloriosos,se van a cagar por las patas abajo....


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

blackholesun dijo:


> que pasóo?
> 
> 
> montó su propio blog??
> sigue por aquí??



Tiene su propio blog porque varias veces se le borró un post entero por culpa del servidor de burbuja.info. De vez en cuando también entra por aquí, pero te recomiendo el de Loc@s por el nasdaq que está muy bien.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

Los que esten largos en san que vayan pasando de uno en uno... :XX::XX:


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Nos están dejando subir... DP TERMINATOR TRADING MACHINE OFF....


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (27 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Los que esten largos en san que vayan pasando de uno en uno... :XX::XX:



yo he entrado largo cuando caia un 4,5%


espero sacar un par de centimillos mañana


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

Carpatos,el saldo vendedor de las instituciones y las maquinas automaticas de trading.... yo creo que el que le pasa la informacion del mundillo le vacila


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Ene 2010)

blackholesun dijo:


> yo he entrado largo cuando caia un 4,5%
> 
> 
> espero sacar un par de centimillos mañana



De momento te comes -0,5% mas otro medio punto mas o menos de la comision de comprar o vender....tiene uds los vuelos muy altos caballero :XX:


----------



## Kujire (27 Ene 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Estaba dandole vueltas a varias cosas, pero que se pueden resurmir al hilo de burbuja.info de ¿Mas ir-?
> 
> ...



Kaixo, lo cierto que el único que ha capitulado es PPCC, y es algo que le honra, el confiaba en la gestionalidad, endeudabilidad, etc... de alguna forma él vive del sistema que se está fagocitando y en ese sentido es un poco sentimental ...supongo que está muy decepcioando

En mi humilde opinión, el sistema que existe en España, es muuuuuy diferente al de otros países por eso comparar patatas con manzanas... principalmente porque en España la mitad de la economía es planificada(así a grosso modo), por lo que quitando un poco de aki y de allá mucho mas abajo no se puede caer porque el gob va a impedirlo. Con el plan E(10.000) se ha mantenido a la economía en la UVI, ahora una subidita de impuestos(10.000) y a promover aceras y así, ZP lo hace a posta, sabe que esas son sus cartas... y mientras las importaciones caigan (petroleos etc...) la rueda puede seguir un poco más... 

Para llegar a ver esa capitulación aún falta tiempo, nadie se acuerda de la joyas de la abuela, el gob va a empeñar lo último que tenga para estirar todavía más el plazo y así provocar la sensación de que "el milagro es posible", creo que el ticket de ppcc es bastante correcto, y hasta el año que viene no se verá con claridad cuantos meses nos faltan para que le gob claudique. Creo que Roubini lo dijo hoy bastante claro en 1 o 2 años tenemos tomate.


----------



## carvil (27 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Como veis el EUR hasta el final de la jornada... ha tocado 1.4022 USD hoy como MIN.



De momento subiendo, tiene resistencia en 1.4097


Salu2


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

No sé quien preguntó el otro día por ENMD, pero están de capa caída:

EntreMed, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Hoy hablando con un conocido sobre la bolsa, me comentó que llevaba un deposito estructurado de LA CAIXA, vinculado con 5 bluechips a TRES AÑOS, la condición era no subir +5% el primer año la revalor... de las acciones, de lo contrario el fondo se autocancelaba... la fecha expira en abril.... NO PUEDES RECUPERAR LA PLATA.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Ene 2010)

Vaya escabechina...


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

editanding... :fiufiu:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes forería... 

Ayer os dije que la línea de no-retorno en el _espi500_ pasaba por 1086 contado... jaja hoy hemos hecho mínimo en 1085.31, parece que quieren dejar la decisión final para la FED, el único motivo que hay para creer en un rebote es la sobreventa en los índices, en el Ibex, ya se vió el máximo, la OndaC es tu amiga, no vayas contratendencia... 



Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^___^!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos cruces en las medias, se llaman pajaritas... 8:

Saludos...

PD: Donpepito, te dije que si no bajábamos de 2.14$ rebotaríamos... ahora en 2.23$


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Vamos a confiar en la subida... parece que no quieren volver a los 2.1xUSD ...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (27 Ene 2010)

cuando saca resultados el santander?


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy hablando con un conocido sobre la bolsa, me comentó que llevaba un deposito estructurado de LA CAIXA, vinculado con 5 bluechips a TRES AÑOS, la condición era no subir +5% el primer año la revalor... de las acciones, de lo contrario el fondo se autocancelaba... la fecha expira en abril.... NO PUEDES RECUPERAR LA PLATA.



Una pregunta:

Si tienes cortos (de los de R4) del BBVA, POP y compañia...

¿se te devaluarian al igual que la neopeseta...?




No se por qué lo pregunto... pero...



oí una voz...


Saludos ienso:


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Hummm... yo lo que haría es traspasar las posis cortas a otr broker en un país CE... neopesetas... paparruchas!!! lo mejor el billete verde.... XD

PD: ¿Nos vamos a los wanoinfiernos o sólo purgamos los excesos?


----------



## chameleon (27 Ene 2010)

más le vale al SP rebotar ahora
ha ido a probar mínimos del día otra vez


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

YouTube - Apple's Keynote Event - January 27, 2010


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

HL... WALL STREET ha salido en BLURAY... me la he comprado hoy con las rebajas del 33% CI.

PD: Daryl Hannah siempre ha sido mi amor de adolescente. XD


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Esos cruces en las medias, se llaman pajaritas...









A esta caida de medias GAAP P/E se les llama Nelsons 

"Breakdown!" by Brian Bloom, FSU Editorial 01/25/2010


----------



## ddddd (27 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes.

Menudas jornadas llevamos en los mercados.

Aún así hay que ser optimistas y ver siempre nuevas oportunidades de mercado.

Aquí dejo algunas de ellas.

Ands:Rozando los 2 dolares, no creo que baje más allá de los 1,80 y espero que rebote antes, fácil que llegue al menos a los 2,40 en poco tiempo.

Pard:Bajando de los 1,80, veo complicado que llegue a hacer mínimos del año situados en los 1,50 dolares. Antes de llegar ahí creo que pegará una subida importante que le lleve al menos a los 2 dolares, no debería bajar de los 1,60 en estos días.

Agen:Hoy subiendo, aunque aún confío que pueda bajar algo más. No debe llegar a los 0,60 en los que estuvo hace unas semanas. Veo difícil que sobrepase hacia abajo los 0,65; con lo cual se encuentra en un momento en él que el riesgo es menor a la posibilidad de realizar unas buenas plusvalías.

Enmd:Actualmente en los 0,64. Creo que la bajada comienza a estar algo agotada, a los 0,50 dudo que llegue y si la veo posibilidades de sobrepasar con cierta facilidad los 0,80 para volver a atacar el dolar.

Veremos que va ocurriendo en ellas.

Luca, Wataru, menudo meneo nos están metiendo en HYTM. Fue entrar yo y a tomar por culo, pero sabía donde me metía. ¿Cómo la veis actualmente? Riesgo aún de fuertes bajadas o pronto debería de comenzar a volar de nuevo. ¿Alguna noticia o rumor sobre los contratos con Ford y compañía?

Saludos.


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> HL... WALL STREET ha salido en BLURAY... me la he comprado hoy con las rebajas del 33% CI.
> 
> PD: Daryl Hannah siempre ha sido mi amor de adolescente. XD



Pues no tiene pinta de MILF 

Me gusta más la portada original, que es el cartel de la película, no se trata solo de Gekko, sino de todo lo que proyecta.


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

Mira que les gusta apurar. El SP500 está hoy justo sobre la línea límite, y según lo que pase quizá esta tarde a las 20:15 con los tipos USA, o el domingo con Bernanke, puede que llegue la madre de todas las subidas... o de las bajadas

Escoged vuestro boleto y cruzad los dedos para que os toque, porque estamos ante un cara o cruz


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Otro clásico:


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Mi nuevo tesorooooo....


----------



## ddddd (27 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Mira que les gusta apurar. El SP500 está hoy justo sobre la línea límite, y según lo que pase quizá esta tarde a las 20:15 con los tipos USA, o el domingo con Bernanke, puede que llegue la madre de todas las subidas... o de las bajadas
> 
> Escoged vuestro boleto y cruzad los dedos para que os toque, porque estamos ante un cara o cruz



Pero, ¿realmente existen opciones de que le den la patada a Bernanke?

Al menos a mi me da la impresión de que solamente son cantos de sirena y que seguirá en su actual puesto.

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

DAVOS, Suiza (EFE)--El consejero delegado de NASDAQ OMX Group (NDAQ) prevé un aumento de las salidas a bolsa en Estados Unidos y Europa en el primer semestre de este año. 

* La tendencia al alza desde mínimos históricos en el número de salidas a bolsa empezó a ser aparente en la segunda mitad de 2009 en Estados Unidos*, aunque no en Europa, dijo en una entrevista Robert Greifeld, máximo dirigente de NASDAQ desde 2003. 

A pesar de que Greifeld se mostró contento por la tendencia al alza en las salidas a bolsa, destacó el bajo de punto de partida. 

NASDAQ cuenta con 22 mercados y 10 cámaras de compensación en todo el mundo.


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Otro clásico:



Esa también la tengo en DVD


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> Pero, ¿realmente existen opciones de que le den la patada a Bernanke?
> 
> Al menos a mi me da la impresión de que solamente son cantos de sirena y que seguirá en su actual puesto.
> 
> Saludos.



Hace unos días que ya puse mi opinión respecto a eso. Su salida sería la debacle de las bolsas, y podría servir para que todos sacasen su pasta y la utilizasen para comprar cosas, con lo que se reactivaría la economía. Sería una jugada maestra


----------



## chameleon (27 Ene 2010)

me habeis picado, voy a bajarme el torrent de WS que yo no la he visto...


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

¿Fin de la presión bajista? BNP reduce su participación en Santander del 3,3% al 2,6% tras cancelar préstamos - Cotizalia.com


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

8 minutillos quedan para que empiecen los espasmos. Suerte a todos!


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Mi nuevo tesorooooo....




LOL! Es un Iphone gigante


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

Por cierto, habéis visto esto? Burbuja Económica - Anuncios en Foro : Burbuja Inmobiliaria


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

Tipos 0,0 = subida bolsa
tipos 0,25 se queda igual
tipos 0,50 o más catástrofe

En 4 minutos más


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

El oro y el petroleo se desploman en estos momentos, pero el euro no se entera de la cuestión. Que movimientos más extraños.


----------



## Claca (27 Ene 2010)

¿Y exactamente qué se espera que pase con los tipos? Quiero decir, no los van a poner a -0.5%. A los mercados les dará igual, si nos los van a tocar.


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El oro y el petroleo se desploman en estos momentos, pero el euro no se entera de la cuestión. Que movimientos más extraños.



Se llama información privilegiada, y ocurrirá en 10 segundos


----------



## Desencantado (27 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> 8 minutillos quedan para que empiecen los espasmos. Suerte a todos!



Qué ocurre en 8 minutos?


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

Desencantado dijo:


> Qué ocurre en 8 minutos?



La decisión de subida/bajada/mantener de tipo de estados unidos, poca cosa...


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

No se que pasa pero al mercado parece que le gusta.

edito: ahora no le gusta.

edito2: ahora le vuelve a gustar, es para volverse loco, como marean.


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

ahi lo tenéis, guanazo happens!


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

FED [Imprimir] 



Como era de esperar mantiene tipos sin cambios


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

aunque debería quedarse más o menos igual, pero a lo mejor los operadores descontaban que bajaría, no se...


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Dp hf.... Subida...


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

FED. [Imprimir] 



Sigue diciendo que mantendrá tipos a cero un largo período de tiempo


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

Finalmente parece que al mercado le gusta.


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

El volumen de negocio de estos minutos en el DJ está siendo increible


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Ene 2010)

5d! Pues es un todo o casi nada...

O llegan los contratos o delisting... :56: . Mi temor es que los contratos tengan una clausula para que solo sean efectivos si se firma la "Reforma sanitaria" donde hay obligación de proveer de seguros de salud mental, que es lo que nos atañe. 

Yo me estoy pensando en jugármela el Viernes y ampliar un poco ... pero es mucho riesgo porque el 24 de Febrero es la fecha fatídica. No se lo que haré.

DP! ¿Quién estará subiendo las Ariad con 4 acciones? ??

Un saludo

Umm ¿mañana habla el oscurito, no? A ver si me da pistas...


----------



## Claca (27 Ene 2010)

Era una excusa para pegar el bandazo de turno, no nos engañemos. 

Qué tiempos aquellos en el 2008 cuando los tipos causaban bajadas de hasta 500 puntitos en una sesión...


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Wata.... quizás nos han quitado al terminator de encima -TRADING BOT- ... o se le ha agotado la batería XDDDDD


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Era una excusa para pegar el bandazo de turno, no nos engañemos.
> 
> Qué tiempos aquellos en el 2008 cuando los tipos causaban bajadas de hasta 500 puntitos en una sesión...



Si llegan a haberlos bajado a 0,00 o subido a 0,5, hubiesen sido más de 500 puntos, te lo aseguro.

0,25 es lo esperado, y el mercado ha vuelto a donde estaba antes del anuncio, al menos de momento...


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wata.... quizás nos han quitado al terminator de encima -TRADING BOT- ... o se le ha agotado la batería XDDDDD



Las subidas con 4 acciones son peligrosas, puede que lo hayan desconectado para que suba un poco y volver a vender más arriba juuass.

Seamos positivos, al menos sube... ya veremos que nos tienen preparado.

Por cierto según un grafo que vi, el SP tiene un punto muy importante en 1070 Aprox. Si no cae de ahí, que era una raya de esas... todo sigue dentro de su curso, más bajos eso si


----------



## carvil (27 Ene 2010)

Es lo que ocurre siempre, te puedes encontrar velas a favor y en contra de cinco puntos, hasta que no cese la volatilidad, bueno casi siempre.



Salu2


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

Al final parece que han dicho algo que no ha gustado nada al mercadol y nos vamos abajo de nuevo, es decir, al gusto de los leoncios, a ver cuando toca el próximo bandazo.


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Si llegan a haberlos bajado a 0,00 o subido a 0,5, hubiesen sido más de 500 puntos, te lo aseguro.
> 
> 0,25 es lo esperado, y el mercado ha vuelto a donde estaba antes del anuncio, al menos de momento...



Yo no se quien espera subidas de tipos cuando la economía aun no se está recuperando en absoluto, aunque aparezca algún brote verde perdido de vez en cuando.


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

fijaos en el volumen que os comentaba antes:


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

El USD ha hecho su MAX diario.... 1.4004USD


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Wataru... hay que reconocer que son ellos los que mueven la cotización... menos cuando DP quiere comprar / vender. XDDD

Y hoy van a subirla....


----------



## carvil (27 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no se quien espera subidas de tipos cuando la economía aun no se está recuperando en absoluto, aunque aparezca algún brote verde perdido de vez en cuando.



Un servidor ::


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Precios en primicia para iPAD:

499 dólares para el de 16GB
599 dólares para el de 32GB
799 dólares para el de 64GB

Con 3G, los precios son 629, 729 y 829 dólares cada modelo. 

Los primeros empezarán a enviarse en 60 días y los segundos en 90 días.

Hasta junio o julio no habrá acuerdos con operadoras fuera de EEUU.


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

DJ y SP ya en verde


----------



## bertok (27 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Precios en primicia para iPAD:
> 
> 499 dólares para el de 16GB
> 599 dólares para el de 32GB
> ...



Se les ha ido la mano con el precio. Aún así los colocarán con facilidad por su fortaleza marca.

A mi casa no vienen nono.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2010)

Pepon al volante


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

No creas... los iPHONEs patrios valen un OO y han estado agotados en algunas ocasiones.... tendremos que esperar a la mágica conversión de USD -> EUR de APPLE EUROPA... 

Quedan dos meses... yo me compraré uno seguramente.


----------



## Kujire (27 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No creas... los iPHONEs patrios valen un OO y han estado agotados en algunas ocasiones.... tendremos que esperar a la mágica conversión de USD -> EUR de APPLE EUROPA...
> 
> Quedan dos meses... yo me compraré uno seguramente.



Lo de Apple es un fenómeno, sus productos son una gran burbuja, escasos limitados y por aki eh oido eso de Iphone "the useless phone", es decir, simplemente hacer una llamada es una lotería. Simplemente el concepto de marketing de masas que está detrás es genial, Apple no vende un teléfono, o un tablet, te vende un producto Apple que sirve de teléfono o de tablet y la gente que lo compra accede a ese club, como los pisitos "porqueyolovalgo". Lo bueno que tiene Apple es que mete muchísima caña a otros fabricantes que te ofrecían el mismo cacharro caro de siempre, y es ahí por lo que Apple es buena para el no-consumidor de Apple


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

A mi me va muy bien el iPHONE 3GS 32GB.... rápido con safari... y la red móvil que utilizo, me permite hacer llamadas sin bugs. XD

Si el precio no se dispara demasiado con esta versión, compraré el nuevo y este lo donaré ... como siempre hago.


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

2.24 USD ARÍAd en breve...


----------



## chameleon (27 Ene 2010)

dejad a los cuidadores que se recuperen, han estado sosteniendo muchas jornadas, tendrán que ir soltando papelitos poco a poco. luego tomamos el relevo nosotros


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Lo de Apple es un fenómeno, sus productos son una gran burbuja, escasos limitados y por aki eh oido eso de Iphone "the useless phone", es decir, simplemente hacer una llamada es una lotería. Simplemente el concepto de marketing de masas que está detrás es genial, Apple no vende un teléfono, o un tablet, te vende un producto Apple que sirve de teléfono o de tablet y la gente que lo compra accede a ese club, como los pisitos "porqueyolovalgo". Lo bueno que tiene Apple es que mete muchísima caña a otros fabricantes que te ofrecían el mismo cacharro caro de siempre, y es ahí por lo que Apple es buena para el no-consumidor de Apple



Pues yo no he tenido en la mano muchos móviles táctiles, pero los pocos que he visto no le llegaban ni a la suela del zapato al iphone y eso que siempre he sido un poco fan de los aparatitos de Nokia.

Uno que he tenido en la mano era el expressmusic y no me gustaba nada, ni siquiera superaba un poco a mi viejo N95 que era lo mejor que había antes de salir el iphone, la pantalla era ilegible, el movimiento del dedo en la pantalla errático, hacia falta usar un lapiz. El otro creo que era uno de vodafone y ese daba pena usarlo, la pantalla se movía con el calor del dedo y fallaba un montón además de tener solo lo básico en un movil.

En fin, todo aparatito que cae en mis manos lo exploto hasta el límite, en el Nokia me llegué a instalar un intérprete de python y todo, soy así de curioso.

edito: cualquier aparatito que funcione con windows no lo toco ni con un palo


----------



## Catacrack (27 Ene 2010)

Yo tengo un cacharro de estos, es una copia del iphone. No me termina de convencer, preferiria un iphone pero vodafone no los regala.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> A mi me va muy bien el iPHONE 3GS 32GB.... rápido con safari... y la red móvil que utilizo, me permite hacer llamadas sin bugs. XD
> 
> Si el precio no se dispara demasiado con esta versión, compraré el nuevo y *este lo donaré *... como siempre hago.



Apadriname... DP... por favor.


----------



## carvil (27 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo no he tenido en la mano muchos móviles táctiles, pero los pocos que he visto no le llegaban ni a la suela del zapato al iphone y eso que siempre he sido un poco fan de los aparatitos de Nokia.
> 
> Uno que he tenido en la mano era el expressmusic y no me gustaba nada, ni siquiera superaba un poco a mi viejo N95 que era lo mejor que había antes de salir el iphone, la pantalla era ilegible, el movimiento del dedo en la pantalla errático, hacia falta usar un lapiz. El otro creo que era uno de vodafone y ese daba pena usarlo, la pantalla se movía con el calor del dedo y fallaba un montón además de tener solo lo básico en un movil.
> 
> ...



Apple no tiene competencia en este segmento actualmente, la llegada del One le ha obligado a ajustar precios en el Iphone, pero tampoco es una competencia dura, por el tema de patentes. Las aplicaciones nativas que trae el One no utilizan el multitouch lo cual le resta atractivo.

Nokia se tiene que preocupar de no entrar en bancarrota 8:


Salu2


----------



## Catacrack (27 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Apadriname... DP... por favor.



Mejor que apadrine antes a un autonomo que aun funcionario )


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

Qué pijos sois.

Mi móvil es un prepago de Nokia de hace 3 años. Y mi coche un Fiat Punto de hace 15 ó 16 años. No tengo visillos. . No tengo más joyas que la alianza. No voy al cine y me bajo las pelis de intenné.

Ganaría en un campeonato de perroflautas. O de lonchafinistas.


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

PM... todo eso podría haber cambiado... si hubieses conservado las acciones en ARIAd... luego no te lamentes. XDDDDDDD


----------



## Catacrack (27 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mi móvil es un prepago de Nokia de hace 3 años.



Prepago ienso: eso solo sale barato si aprovechas a llamar desde el trabajo...

Estan pegando un subidon los yankis!


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> PM... todo eso podría haber cambiado... si hubieses conservado las acciones en ARIAd... luego no te lamentes. XDDDDDDD



Compré a 2,50 y vendi a 2,6x... todavía estoy a tiempo de formar parte de la tripulación.


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> PM... todo eso podría haber cambiado... si hubieses conservado las acciones en ARIAd... luego no te lamentes. XDDDDDDD



Joder, no desperdicia una ocasión para vender su producto...

Mi móvil es un tiesto chino...


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Prepago ienso: eso solo sale barato si aprovechas a llamar desde el trabajo...



Con la tarifa plana del fijo de casa, apenas tengo necesidad de usar el móvil.
Para algunos mensajes, alguna llamada para avisar de algo, suficiente. Si quiero estar horas (y créeme que las estoy, mi record son 3 horas seguidas hablando con un amigo), uso el de casa.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Estan pegando un subidon los yankis!



Mañana gap al alza en el IBEX.


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Ya sabes que HARVEY es un maestro para sacar una buena deal... solo es cuestión de tiempo... y sangre fria... para no vender en las sacudidas!!!!

PD: Hay un VENAO con 38.500accs en 2.22USD ... vamos a barrerlo en ná!!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Con la tarifa plana del fijo de casa, apenas tengo necesidad de usar el móvil.
> Para algunos mensajes, alguna llamada para avisar de algo, suficiente. Si quiero estar horas (y créeme que las estoy, mi record son 3 horas seguidas hablando con un amigo), uso el de casa.



Juas en casa de mis viejos mi padre tuvo que quitar el teléfono de vodafone porque consumió mi madre los 1000 minutos esos en 8 días...

Es una maquina con el teléfono xD, hace todas las tareas del hogar con el cacharro acoplado al hombro jaja

DP! Ni dudes que Harvey es un maestro... lleva 16 años sin sacar nada.... y ahí sigue jaja


----------



## Catacrack (27 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mañana gap al alza en el IBEX.



Me conformo con abrir 300 puntos por arriba que tengo 2 gordos comprados y unas MTS que no me permiten sentarme sin poner un flotador.


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Ya.... ya... hasta ha engañado a MERCK.. imaginate-lo!!!! XDD


----------



## chameleon (27 Ene 2010)

pasamos los 1100 hoy?


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> pasamos los 1100 hoy?



Habrá que dejar algo para mañana, ¿no?


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Estoy realizando un proyecto para dejar fija la iluminación ... me gustan los truss.

Global Truss America, LLC- High Quality Lighting and Stage Trussing


----------



## carvil (27 Ene 2010)

Probablemente en el overnight al Hang Seng le toca rebotar.


Salu2


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Estoy realizando un proyecto para dejar fija la iluminación ... me gustan los truss.
> 
> Global Truss America, LLC- High Quality Lighting and Stage Trussing



Parecido a eso he usado para montar algunas antenas... cosa horrorosa, pero así lo pedía el proyecto.

¿Vas a montar un escenario? )


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

Los decotruss son muy chulos... y permiten colocar las cabezas móviles, focos par, de forma profesional... me gustan los cuadrados... un cercado alrededor de la pista de baíle . 10x20metros aprox. con una altura de 4metros.


----------



## Catacrack (27 Ene 2010)

Luca como tenemos las CT?
Cada dia que las miro estan mas baratas al final las terminare comprando como posavasos.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

Wataru puedes ir a montarle el chiringuito, y te ves Wall Street en el supercine de DP.

Yo me ofrezco para llevaros unas fantas para el almuerzo.


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Wataru puedes ir a montarle el chiringuito, y te ves Wall Street en el supercine de DP.
> 
> Yo me ofrezco para llevaros unas fantas para el almuerzo.



Depende, ¿qué número de butaca me tocaría? Espero que no en segunda fila... juuass y... ¿tiene maquina de palomitas?.

DP! Cerramos a 2.22 ??

ED: Pero que friki que eres jajaja


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

A mi me gusta hacerlo todo yo... bueno para decir la verdad... para montar los truss... necesito la colaboración de algunos ayudantes... para mantener el peso. XD


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

2.24USD ... vamos a ver como colocan papel...

Si, tengo máquina professional de popcorns...


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> pasamos los 1100 hoy?



Parece que al final lo dejan para el gap de mañana, sería una buena forma de pasarlo, al dia siguiente hacemos el pull-back correspondiente y seguimos subiendo el dia 1 de febrero.

Me cuadra bastante este escenario, durante la bajada hemos dejado muchos gaps sin cerrar en los índices acciones europeos.


----------



## donpepito (27 Ene 2010)

BINGO para WATARU!!! 2.22USD


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Wataru puedes ir a montarle el chiringuito, y te ves Wall Street en el supercine de DP.
> 
> Yo me ofrezco para llevaros unas fantas para el almuerzo.



¡Eres una llevafantas! 

Supongo que el pagafantas sería DP...


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2010)

Otra cosa, parece que Obama habla a las 3am hora española, ya veremos que dice, será importante pero no pienso que diga cosas malas para el mercado depués de como le castigaron el otro día.

Me da miedo este hombre...

edito: al final se cumpió mi previsión de que los gringos acabarían subiendo.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Otra cosa, parece que Obama habla a las 3am hora española, ya veremos que dice, será importante pero no pienso que diga cosas malas para el mercado depués de como le castigaron el otro día.
> 
> Me da miedo este hombre...



Lo he oído en la tele, va a hablar sobre todo de la reforma sanitaria pero han dicho que también va a hablar sobre economía...

Mulder va largo...


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Otra cosa, parece que Obama habla a las 3am hora española, ya veremos que dice, será importante pero no pienso que diga cosas malas para el mercado depués de como le castigaron el otro día.
> 
> Me da miedo este hombre...



Grrr, este hombre es un "rajao" , ahora se va a poner en plan ahorrativo... llevo pendiente de ese discurso un tiempo, espero que no me falle demasiado :.

Buenas noches ^__^ ya mañana me enteraré... grrr

Ed: Y se cumplió el gráfico ese de las velitas... nos tocan varios días de subidas...


----------



## Catacrack (27 Ene 2010)

Yo al oscurito ya le pille mania la semana pasada como esta noche me los vuelva a tocar le voy a ir deseando lo mismo que a Kennedy.

Edito: Que con el pan de mis futuros hijos no se juega...  Yo solo lo invierto!


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ene 2010)

Buenas noches.

Dr. Mulder, ¿qué posibilidades le das a BME para que se recupere de la caída de los últimos días?


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

Pues habrá acabado al alza, pero yo veo claramente que ha habido un incremente importantísimo de volumen desde las 20:15, y que se ha mantenido constante tanto en las subidas, como en las bajadas, como cuando estaba quieto.







Aquí se ve mejor el incremento de volumen, al quitar la barra de cierre:







La única explicación que veo es que ha intervenido la mano de dios con compras constantes, y grandes inversores han sido los que han vendido. Es lo único que me cuadra para explicar, a falta de que Mulder diga como ha visto los volúmenes en su sistema, el comportamiento tan anómalo que ha tenido el DJ.

De hecho, sigue sin cuadrarme que el cruce eur/usd, cuando casi siempre acompaña, esta vez no lo ha hecho, ya que de seguirlo debería haber terminado en máximos.







Aquí pongo una gráfica, con horario en GMT (Las 20:00 son nuestras 21:00)


----------



## Efren (27 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> además no me gusta dejar en otras manos mi seguridad.



No creas que por llevarlo a un concesionario oficial va a estar en mejores manos.

Lo que les pasó a los de km77 es demasiado habitual.

km77.com. Volkswagen Golf 5p Sport 1.4 TSI 122 CV DSG 7 vel. Modelo 2009. Información general.


----------



## destr0 (27 Ene 2010)

Finalmente mañana se votará en el senado la decisión sobre si Bernanke sigue o no como presidente de la FED: CNN Political Ticker: All politics, all the time Blog Archive - Big vote on Bernanke confirmation is set - Blogs from CNN.com

Mañana día importante


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2010)

Alvin Red dijo:


> A esta caida de medias GAAP P/E se les llama Nelsons
> 
> "Breakdown!" by Brian Bloom, FSU Editorial 01/25/2010



Se te ha olvidado ponerlo...







donpepito dijo:


> Mi nuevo tesorooooo....




Tenga cuidado no le de a alguien en la cabeza con éso... :





Saludos


----------



## Interesado (27 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que al final lo dejan para el gap de mañana, sería una buena forma de pasarlo, al dia siguiente hacemos el pull-back correspondiente y seguimos subiendo el dia 1 de febrero.
> 
> Me cuadra bastante este escenario, durante la bajada hemos dejado muchos gaps sin cerrar en los índices acciones europeos.



Lo que comenta DP podría ser clave:

¿Fin de la presión bajista? BNP reduce su participación en Santander del 3,3% al 2,6% tras cancelar préstamos - Cotizalia.com

Si el SAN empieza a levantar cabeza, también lo hará el IBEX. Al fin y al cabo aquí hemos corregido más porque le han dado al botas hasta en el DNI.

Mi objetivo era 10800-11000 . No creí que llegaríamos de una tirada, pero me parece que estamos en un buen punto para iniciar el rebote. Más allá me parecería bastante excesivo el guano para estas fechas.

Con la volatilidad actual, los 11500 están a un tiro de piedra y si el SP se estabiliza por encima del 1100 podríamos tener el impulso final que nos llevase a los máximos que se comenta claca (12600) para empezar con el guano final.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ene 2010)

Cuidado con subir muy rápido...

Pepon está al volante, pero Tonuel le ha dado mucha caña al motor 

Tal vez tengamos otro susto bajista en medio


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

Ya se habla de que con 51 votos valdría para la reelección de Bernanke: Double Standard For Bernanke: Only 50 Votes Needed In Senate


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

A los buenos días!

Parece que hemos arrancado el dia con mucha energía alcista, esto tiene muy buena pinta de momento.




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Dr. Mulder, ¿qué posibilidades le das a BME para que se recupere de la caída de los últimos días?



Pues creo que hoy se girará y subirá además creo que este fin de mes lo hará bastante bien, es decir que en este momento no me gusta para cortos, pero ha bajado demasiado estos días y la veo muy hundida, tampoco me gusta para largos. Yo de ti me buscaría otra cosa o asume el riesgo.




destr0 dijo:


> Pues habrá acabado al alza, pero yo veo claramente que ha habido un incremente importantísimo de volumen desde las 20:15, y que se ha mantenido constante tanto en las subidas, como en las bajadas, como cuando estaba quieto.
> 
> La única explicación que veo es que ha intervenido la mano de dios con compras constantes, y grandes inversores han sido los que han vendido. Es lo único que me cuadra para explicar, a falta de que Mulder diga como ha visto los volúmenes en su sistema, el comportamiento tan anómalo que ha tenido el DJ.
> 
> De hecho, sigue sin cuadrarme que el cruce eur/usd, cuando casi siempre acompaña, esta vez no lo ha hecho, ya que de seguirlo debería haber terminado en máximos.



Cuando una subida se hace con mucho volumen no suele durar mucho, sin embargo tengo previsto para hoy que subamos y además ultimamente la correlación entre el euro y las bolsas se suele cumplir con un dia de diferencia.

Me cuadraría mucho con lo que tengo previsto para hoy, que las bolsas suban y mañana bajen.


----------



## rosonero (28 Ene 2010)

Buenos días a la forería !!!!!!!

Buuuffffffff, gap de unos 150 puntos según IGmarkets y yo con un mini largo comprado en la robasta de ayer en 11000 

Haré las paces con el último que compré en las mismas circunstancias hace unos días y salió rana


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 Ene 2010)

¿como va la preapertura?


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

11120 en el mini ahora mismo


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> 11120 en el mini ahora mismo




Que dIOS te lo pague.


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

ahí sale el toro!


----------



## pyn (28 Ene 2010)

Buenos días,
pues el toro ha pegado una cornada al burladero y ahí se ha quedado.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (28 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> De momento te comes -0,5% mas otro medio punto mas o menos de la comision de comprar o vender....tiene uds los vuelos muy altos caballero :XX:



he ganado un 18%


el apalancamiento es tu amigo:fiufiu:


----------



## Catacrack (28 Ene 2010)

Yo esperaba abrir por encima de 11200 pero no hay manera, el ibex esta muerto.


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

Buenos días.

LCASC. ... como ves el grafico de ARIAd...¿? confirmamos el cambio de tendencia...


----------



## dillei (28 Ene 2010)

"Lo peor del tramo bajista ya ha pasado"

... ponganse largos

:XX:


----------



## tonuel (28 Ene 2010)

blackholesun dijo:


> he ganado un 18%




Virtualmente... 

te recomiendo que le des al botón rojo antes de que sea demasiado tarde... 8:


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (28 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Virtualmente...
> 
> te recomiendo que le des al botón rojo antes de que sea demasiado tarde... 8:



no no


lo primero que he hecho es darle al bot´çon nada de virtual


cash en la buchaca


y me recupero del palo del verano


----------



## Catacrack (28 Ene 2010)

blackholesun que tienes en contra de los taxistas ?


----------



## tonuel (28 Ene 2010)

Hoy estamos más cerca de los 12.000... 8:




digo... ienso:



14.000... 




Saludos


----------



## tonuel (28 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> blackholesun que tienes en contra de los taxistas ?



seguramente... un trauma durante la juventud... 8:


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (28 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> blackholesun que tienes en contra de los taxistas ?



los odio, a esos y a los técnicos de sonido de la radio


A los técnicos de sonido fue porque un día en la cope dieron una amenaza de bomba, y le dejaron al pobre don federico tirado, el con el microfono y por el cabrito del técnico de sonido le dejaron sin programa urante 20 minutos



Lo que me pude reir, el don fede salía y decía ya:" Ya no tengo que luchas sólo contra los terroristas sino contra la gente d emi propio equipo, este técnico de sonido es un...."


Lo que me pude reir


De los taxistas es porque no aguanto que se crean que ellos son los únicos que circulan por la calle, siempre hacen pirulas, no aguanto que cuando me bajen del aeropuerto les tenga que decir 3 veces que me lleven por Avenida de America.

Tampoco aguanto que sea un negocio cerrado y que nadie se pueda meter, que cada vez que hay una manifestación se pongan como si tuvieran la razón a dar palos a los de las furgos de los touroperadores en barajas


No aguanto que no pueda coger el coche que más me gusta en una parada de taxi


Y lo que es peor, y aquí el trauma de la juventud, no aguanto que dos o tres noches hace tiempo me tuviera que recorrer madrid de cabo a rabo porque a los señores no les da la gana cocger el taxi por la noche, un frio que pela.


A mi me parece que no quieran salir por la noche, pero seguro que hay mucha gente que si que querría trabajar por la noche y no les dejan.


Otra cosa que no comprendo es que la licencia de taxi cuesta 579 y ellos la venden a 120.000 cuando no es suya, es del ayuntamiento


----------



## Catacrack (28 Ene 2010)

Demagogia facil y barata.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Ene 2010)

Amí tampoco me hacen mucha gracia, son unos timadores.

Nunca ven mi dinero, siempre programo los desplazamientos en metro, moto o a patas, sólo los utilizo cuando me paga la empresa y siempre te intentan timar, cuando les dices 3 veces "ver por el sitio X" encima se cabrean, si me quieren cobrar de más les digo que he perdido la cartera y solo tengo XX en metálico (no van a ser ellos los únicos "listos")


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ene 2010)

Iberia se está comportando


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Iberia se está comportando



IBLA sí pero MTS no jajaja...

A ver si sube que ayer me dieron un toke en las garantías...


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Demagogia facil y barata.



¿Eres taxista?


----------



## Catacrack (28 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Eres taxista?



Si y no.

+10 carac.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Eres taxista?



Puede ser, de ahí que tenga bastante más dinero que tu y yo, y a parte, sepa que los que dicen que son pobres (también lo dicen los taxistas y se levantan 3k o 6k por mes limpio mas o menos) suelen llegar bien a fin de mes XD

Su padre o hermano son taxistas creo yo.. XD


----------



## pyn (28 Ene 2010)

El ruinex no puede con los 11200 por ahora, menuda resistencia numantina.


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

USD MAX intradia 1.3962USD vs €

Estamos +cerca de 1.00USD >>>> 1,00€ .... a los 2.00USD >>>> 1,00€ de los visionarios.... XD


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Si y no.
> 
> +10 carac.



Broker de día, taxista de noche...


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ene 2010)

El servidor está como el IBEX, que no puede...


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

TAXI DRIVER ... es una película de culto... uno de los mejores papeles que ha hecho, junto a toro salvaje...


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Ene 2010)

Yalodecíayo hamijos......... e Inditex por las nubes

Resultados de HM por encima de lo esperado


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yalodecíayo hamijos......... e Inditex por las nubes
> 
> Resultados de HM por encima de lo esperado



Es normal... aprietan a los Chinos en la producción y aseguran nuevos beneficios con el cambio EUR---USD con los seguros acordados para el 2010.


----------



## Azrael_II (28 Ene 2010)

El BBVA en negativo, poco pero en negativo hamkijos


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

Seguimos con los misterios de ABENGOA... +2.46% con 70k acciones negociadas. XD


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Es normal... aprietan a los Chinos en la producción y aseguran nuevos beneficios con el cambio EUR---USD con los seguros acordados para el 2010.



No creas que hay tanta ropa de H&M made in China.
Yo compro mucho allí, y hay también mucho "Made in Morocco", "Made in Romania", Bangladesh, Turquía...


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

Me estaba refiriendo a INDITEX, CHINOS = todos los países donde existen sueldos de 30,00€ al mes.


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Ene 2010)

Buenos días
Abierto largo de Ibex en 11184.Objetivo zona 11539.
Tengo otro largo en pérdidas pero compensaré rápido.
Seguramente será el primer máximo descendente camino del g**no.
Suerte pa tos.Nos vemos en el infierno
Se lo pedí a los Reyes Magos y nos lo han traído.LOL!
Sigo abducido pero con proyectos personales,el tema laboral ha mejorado.Enseñar los dientes ha causado efecto.
Me voy a entrenar.S2


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Me estaba refiriendo a INDITEX



He mirado un poco en mi ropa de Zara:

1 camisa Made in Bangladesh
1 camisa Made in Spain (no me lo puedo creer)
1 camisa Made in Indonesia
1 blusa Made in Spain (otra vez!!!)
1 falda Made in Morocco
1 gabardina Made in Bangladesh
1 abrigo de paño Made in Spain
1 abrigo acolchado Made in China (este sí).


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yalodecíayo hamijos......... e Inditex por las nubes
> 
> Resultados de HM por encima de lo esperado




Ejem!!!

Creo que YO avisé al chaval que iba corto en esto sobre los resultados de HM... XD


----------



## carvil (28 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> TAXI DRIVER ... es una película de culto... uno de los mejores papeles que ha hecho, junto a toro salvaje...




Buenos dias 

Yo tengo el gusto de conocerle es un tipo muy simpático, sobre todo con las mujeres 


Salu2


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (28 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Demagogia facil y barata.



no te cabrees hombre

que sólot e estaba dando mi punto de vista, es que mi experiencia con los taxistas no ha sido muy buena


siento si alguien se ha sentido ofendido



Pero no me negareis que el odio a los teénicos de sonido es justificado no??:XX::XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Me estaba refiriendo a INDITEX, CHINOS = todos los países donde existen sueldos de 30,00€ al mes.



China es peor a todo lo demás, entendiendo peor como más barato, entre otras cosas.

Ahora en Marruecos, Turquía, Túnez sólo se fabrican tiradas cortas o repeticiones que necesitas poner en tienda en una semana.

Recuerdo al cruzar la frontera de México (donde el textil chino está vetado) con Guatemala como justo tras el paso fronterizo (una caseta que estaba cerrada donde tuvimos que esperar más de una hora a que los funcionarios de turno volviesen de almorzar, the same everywhere ) como había un mercadillo en medio de la nada y absolutamente todos los productos eran Made in China, y ten en cuenta que Guatemala es un país pobre.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ene 2010)

blackholesun dijo:


> Pero no me negareis que el odio a los teénicos de sonido es justificado no??:XX::XX:



No. Es más justificado el de los taxis (lo siento Catacrack).


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

PM... si estamos de acuerdo, mover textil es un negocio rentable, siempre colocan el genero... cada container es rentabilizado x30.

Cuando hablaba de Chinos, englobaba a todos los países -productores- textiles con sueldos de 30,00€ ...


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> China es peor a todo lo demás, entendiendo peor como más barato, entre otras cosas.
> 
> Ahora en Marruecos, Turquía, Túnez sólo se fabrican tiradas cortas o repeticiones que necesitas poner en tienda en una semana.
> 
> Recuerdo al cruzar la frontera de México (donde el textil está vetado) con Guatemala como justo tras el paso fronterizo (una caseta que estaba cerrada donde tuvimos que esperar más de una hora a que los funcionarios de turno volviesen de almorzar, the same everywhere ) como había un mercadillo en medio de la nada y absolutamente todos los productos eran Made in China, y ten en cuenta que Guatemala es un país pobre.



Si, en muchos países árabes que te venden mucha artesanía, cerámica, falditas para hacer danza del vientre, yo que sé, mil cosas, que las tienen iguales en todos los puestos, una vez vi a uno sacar cosas de una caja y ponía letras chinas... je je je, artesanía árabe, y una leche.


----------



## Perchas (28 Ene 2010)

No es que quiera dar ninguna lección y menos de la bolsa, que no tengo ni idea, pero con la que está cayendo entre ayer y hoy ¿No es el momento de deshacer posiciones y guardar la mortera de billetes para mejor ocasión?

Mi intuición personal es que el Ibex se va a empezar a ir a tomar vientos, y a mas de uno le va a pillar el toro.


----------



## Depeche (28 Ene 2010)

Hoy me estan crujiendo vivo en Inditex, menuda cagada,pensé que perdería el 43,80 pero respetó la parte baja del canal y está rebotando con fuerza.De momento aguanto a ver si retrocede algo y puedo deshacer posiciones dignamente.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si, en muchos países árabes que te venden mucha artesanía, cerámica, falditas para hacer danza del vientre, yo que sé, mil cosas, que las tienen iguales en todos los puestos, una vez vi a uno sacar cosas de una caja y ponía letras chinas... je je je, artesanía árabe, y una leche.



Y eso que el:

"Comprarás venderás.... pero nunca fabricarás...."

Es judío....


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> PM... si estamos de acuerdo, mover textil es un negocio rentable, siempre colocan el genero... cada container es rentabilizado x30.
> 
> Cuando hablaba de Chinos, englobaba a todos los países -productores- textiles con sueldos de 30,00€ ...



Si, si, si estoy de acuerdo contigo.

El Sudeste Asiático (Vietnam, Camboya, etc.), sueldos míseros y algodón de buena calidad... 

Turquía y Marruecos, a esos no les afecta el cambio del USD, al comerciar con Europa suelen usar EUR (por lo menos antes cuando yo trabajaba en la empresa privada)


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

Comprendo que los taxistas no es un gremio con muchos seguidores, con el tema de la expo92.. hubo una burbuflood de taxislicencias ... y ahora no quieren nuevos competidores... presionan a los ayuntamientos para no sacar nuevas licencias... población -censos--- solo se mueven los traspasos -ahora a precios mortales-


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Ene 2010)

Como catacrak diga lo que se levanta al més libre de impuestos entre a+b (y si es autónomo ni te digo) entre un mes malo y un mes bueno trabajando las mismas horas os vais a caer de culo...


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ene 2010)

Perchas dijo:


> No es que quiera dar ninguna lección y menos de la bolsa, que no tengo ni idea, pero con la que está cayendo entre ayer y hoy ¿No es el momento de deshacer posiciones y guardar la mortera de billetes para mejor ocasión?
> 
> Mi intuición personal es que el Ibex se va a empezar a ir a tomar vientos, y a mas de uno le va a pillar el toro.



Si hamijo...
Cuando baja, lo hace con determinación y fuerza, y mirale hoy, pobre IBEX, menuda pájara que tiene subiendo el Tourmalet.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> He mirado un poco en mi ropa de Zara:
> 
> 1 camisa Made in Bangladesh
> 1 camisa Made in Spain (no me lo puedo creer)
> ...



Lo bueno de Bangladesh es que el arancel es del 0%, mientras que el chino ronda el 12% (para España).


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Ene 2010)

Perchas dijo:


> No es que quiera dar ninguna lección y menos de la bolsa, que no tengo ni idea, pero con la que está cayendo entre ayer y hoy ¿No es el momento de deshacer posiciones y guardar la mortera de billetes para mejor ocasión?
> 
> Mi intuición personal es que el Ibex se va a empezar a ir a tomar vientos, y a mas de uno le va a pillar el toro.



Buenos días ^__^!

El Ibex en su momento, tendrá un buen palo... pero aún falta. Ni idea de cuanto, pero mientras que las empresas sigan ganando "mucho" dinero...

Grrr, el Oscurito apenas ha echo referencia a la reforma sanitaria, grrrr. Que no la abandonará... ya claro... grrrr

Sobre los taxistas... ellos no tienen la culpa, son los putos políticos que ceden por intereses a ese grupo. Ellos contra más saquen mejor, todos haríamos lo mismo.

Y Catacrack, me supongo que tendrá comprada una licencia y el taxi, y lo tendrá arrendado.


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

Con el chollo de los modulos... es muy fácil hacer dinero con un TAXI... sin tener asalariados ... en muchas ciudades no es necesario un 24h.

Por ejm... los taxistas de los pueblos, no requieren tener un vehículo customizado... y viven de lujo... sobretodo los que hacen de chofer de callgirls.... XD


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

Perchas dijo:


> No es que quiera dar ninguna lección y menos de la bolsa, que no tengo ni idea, pero con la que está cayendo entre ayer y hoy ¿No es el momento de deshacer posiciones y guardar la mortera de billetes para mejor ocasión?
> 
> Mi intuición personal es que el Ibex se va a empezar a ir a tomar vientos, y a mas de uno le va a pillar el toro.



Yo no lo creo, aun no es el momento. De todas formas si hay que deshacer posiciones, porque es probable que mañana bajemos, es más recomendable hacerlo durante la tarde.

El dia 1 de febrero creo que será muy alcista y será otro buen momento para deshacer posiciones hacia el mediodía, si se va perdiendo.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ene 2010)

Buf, esto de momento no da para más, a ver que pasa a las 15:30.
Me voy a dar una vuelta.


----------



## Catacrack (28 Ene 2010)

No voy a discutir que los hay + o - profesionales y los que se merecen sanciones pero no mas que en cualquier ambito profesional como policias, medicos, mecanicos. No justifico a los que dan vueltas, hacen cobros abusivos o cometen infracciones de trafico (muchas veces por no discutirse con el cliente).

En esta vida hay de todo en todos los ambitos, generalizar es malo y es muy facil criticar sin antes conocer el mundillo desde dentro. La proxima vez que entreis en un taxi preguntarle cuantas horas hace al dia o a la semana.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Ene 2010)

Pues como mañana se pegue la real piña las MTS se van a ir a 25€---XXXX


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

Hay un personaje que está corto desde 12,xx en el SAN con 4millones de EUR en cortos.... según dice los bancos no van a subir este 2010, ese era el techo calculado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> No voy a discutir que los hay + o - profesionales y los que se merecen sanciones pero no mas que en cualquier ambito profesional como policias, medicos, mecanicos. No justifico a los que dan vueltas, hacen cobros abusivos o cometen infracciones de trafico (muchas veces por no discutirse con el cliente).
> 
> En esta vida hay de todo en todos los ambitos, generalizar es malo y es muy facil criticar sin antes conocer el mundillo desde dentro. La proxima vez que entreis en un taxi preguntarle cuantas horas hace al dia o a la semana.



Me juego contigo 500 € que €/h cobra mucho más que alguien de una consultora con un cargo medio/alto.


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

Yo de ropa no compro mucho, puedo pasarme un año entero sin comprar nada. Lo que ocurre es que casi siempre compro cosas buenas, de marca, me gasto un pastón pero se amortiza con lo que te dura la ropa y siempre sientan bien.

En este tema soy bastante lonchafinista, odio la ropa mal cortada (típico de Zara, Lefties, H&M, etc) y las telas sintéticas que hacen que la ropa te dure 4 lavados mal contados.

Respecto a los taxistas considero que son una mafia ladrona y subvencionada, uno de los máximos exponentes de la economía planificada de mierda que se estila en este pais de llorones.

Siento ser tan duro, pero esa es mi impresión.


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

WASHINGTON (EFE)--El presidente de Estados Unidos, Barack Obama, instó el miércoles al Congreso a revivir la reforma sanitaria, pese a que los demócratas han perdido la mayoría absoluta en el Senado que garantizaba su aprobación. 

"No abandonemos la reforma. No ahora. No cuando estamos tan cerca. Encontremos una vía para unirnos y completar el trabajo en beneficio del pueblo estadounidense", afirmó Obama en su esperado discurso sobre el estado de la Unión. 

La reforma sanitaria planteada por los demócratas, sostuvo, ayudará a reducir gastos a "millones de familias y empresas", y a recortar el déficit fiscal en cerca de un billón de dólares en veinte años. 

También aportará cobertura a millones de estadounidenses que en la actualidad carecen de ella, dijo. 

"Este problema no va a desaparecer", indicó Obama, que aseguró que "no abandonaré a esos ciudadanos y tampoco debería hacerlo la gente presente en esta Cámara". 

La reforma sanitaria, la principal prioridad legislativa de Obama en su primer año de mandato, se encuentra en entredicho después de que el Partido Republicano se impusiera la semana pasada en unas elecciones parciales en Massachusetts y arrebatara a los demócratas la mayoría absoluta necesaria para evitar cualquier intento de veto de la oposición. 

Esa derrota ha desmoralizado a los demócratas en un año en el que se celebrarán elecciones legislativas en noviembre. 

A este respecto, Obama también lanzó una cierta reconvención a los legisladores de su partido: "Les recuerdo que seguimos teniendo la mayoría más amplia de las últimas décadas, y que la gente espera de nosotros que resolvamos los problemas, no que salgamos corriendo a la mínima". 

A los republicanos, por su parte, les indicó que "decir que no a todo puede ser una buena estrategia política a corto plazo, pero no demuestra liderazgo. Estamos aquí para servir a los ciudadanos, no nuestras ambiciones".


----------



## chollero (28 Ene 2010)

buenos dias ludópatas, es hora de ponerse cortos nos vamos al subguano


----------



## Catacrack (28 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Como catacrak diga lo que se levanta al més libre de impuestos entre a+b (y si es autónomo ni te digo) entre un mes malo y un mes bueno trabajando las mismas horas os vais a caer de culo...





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me juego contigo 500 € que €/h cobra mucho más que alguien de una consultora con un cargo medio/alto.



Tu no has oido hablar de que estamos en crisis. :XX:

Tambien tendriamos que ver como miras tu el €/h si bruto o neto...


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Respecto a los taxistas considero que son una mafia ladrona y subvencionada, uno de los máximos exponentes de la economía planificada de mierda que se estila en este pais de llorones.
> 
> Siento ser tan duro, pero esa es mi impresión.



En sí los taxistas no son tan mafiosos, hay sectores peores que sí los son como los farmacéuticos.
En un taxi es verdad que te sacas 3000 euros al mes, pero haciendo 12-14 horas al día. El coche lo has de cambiar cada tres años.
Yo me niego a entrar en coche a Barcelona, sólo lo hago en metro o moto. Si me tienen 12 horas circulando por la ciudad me da un chungo


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Ene 2010)

DP! No ha dicho nada... es más pide ideas a los republicanos, cuando estos no quieren ni oír hablar del tema, de broma vamos...

Y ha hablado sobre la reforma porque sino se le hubiera criticado mucho que no lo hiciese  .

Vamos... que le retiro mi voto juuass.


----------



## Catacrack (28 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Respecto a los taxistas considero que son una mafia ladrona y subvencionada, uno de los máximos exponentes de la economía planificada de mierda que se estila en este pais de llorones.
> 
> Siento ser tan duro, pero esa es mi impresión.



Subvencionados estan todos los transportes publicos exceptuando los taxis que son autonomos y estan grabados de impuestos a mas no poder. Los taxistas realizan 12-16h de trabajo para poder pagarles a los hay-untamientos, gasolineras, mecanicos, concesionarios y ahora tienen el impuesto revolucionario igual que cualquier particular y es que las policias locales denuncian a mas no poder para cuadrar las arcas publicas.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Ene 2010)

Que no acabemos en rojo esta misma tarde...


----------



## tonuel (28 Ene 2010)

Lo hora de la tila hamijos... :Baile:


----------



## pyn (28 Ene 2010)

El ruibex desinflándose, el miniibex en loas 11100, lo que mandan se aburrieron de chocar con los 11200 y se han ido para abajo. 

¿Mulder crees que cerraremos el gap abierto esta mañana y luego para arriba? Es que lo estoy viendo muy débil, no hemos superado el máximo de ayer y eso me escama para futuras subidas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Ene 2010)

Madre mía!!! A la que estornude alguien nos vamos al rojo AGAIN!


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay un personaje que está corto desde 12,xx en el SAN con 4millones de EUR en cortos.... según dice los bancos no van a subir este 2010, ese era el techo calculado.



Y eso info de dónde sale? O eres tú?


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

El taxi es un negocio rentable, sobre todo en poblaciones pequeñas... luego están los que tienen dos taxis y acuerdos con compañias de seguros, mafpre, etc.

Puedo ver lógico que lloren... a nadie le gusta repartir el negocio... pero tienen la vida resuelta, donde yo vivo.. tienen carrera min de 3.50€ y te meten suplemento por maletas por un par de bolsas de la compra.

Luego está el servicio radiotaxi... por la noche te buscas la vida... una vez me hicieron perder un AVE... un sábado de madrugada... 7.00h... estaban en los poligonos recogiendo a borrachuxossss +lucrativos.


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

Es información ONLY FOR YOUR EYES... no es posible divulgar datos... es lo que hay... como diria TONUEL. XD


----------



## Catacrack (28 Ene 2010)

Me voy un rato a ver si compro algunas licencias y me monto una flotilla de taxis, os tendre informados. Y pasar ya los 11200 que tengo que cerrar largos.


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Es información ONLY FOR YOUR EYES... no es posible divulgar datos... es lo que hay... como diria TONUEL. XD



Es que, only for your eyes too, el 25 pille unas putillas de san a 8 vencimiento marzo, y a lo mejor influye...

Estaban a un precio irresistible, jeje. Si me sale bien esta me forro pero de verdad


----------



## pyn (28 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Me voy un rato a ver si compro algunas licencias y me monto una flotilla de taxis, os tendre informados. Y pasar ya los 11200 que tengo que cerrar largos.



Espero que hayas puesto un SL porque tal y como está el patio, reza porque a la vuelta no estemos en 10900 porque han abierto el desagüe.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Ene 2010)

Si ratifican a Bernake que es lo más probable (no he oído ningún nombre para sustituirlo y esto es como los entrenadores de fútbol: semanas antes de que te despidan ya tienen al nuevo y además es vox populi) ¿conseguiremos pasar los 11.200?


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Subvencionados estan todos los transportes publicos exceptuando los taxis que son autonomos y estan grabados de impuestos a mas no poder. Los taxistas realizan 12-16h de trabajo para poder pagarles a los hay-untamientos, gasolineras, mecanicos, concesionarios y ahora tienen el impuesto revolucionario igual que cualquier particular y es que las policias locales denuncian a mas no poder para cuadrar las arcas publicas.



Si, gra*V*ados (con V, por favor) a impuestos pero mucho menos que cualquier otra empresa y cerrada la concesión de licencias, eso es subvención ya sea más descarada o más encubierta. Unos pagan pocos impuestos y otros pagan más por ofrecer un producto o servicio que cuesta lo mismo en las mismas proporciones.

A mi me hace mucha gracia lo rabiosos que se ponen cuando les quieren quitar la exclusiva y encima jodiendo al que no está de acuerdo, vaya morro.

Lo de las farmacias es otra mafia que da verguenza ajena, igual que muchos otros grupos de presión politico-económica. Lo curioso es que siempre se les intenta liberalizar en épocas de crisis, nunca en época de vacas gordas que sería lo adecuado.

Un exponente más de la caspa política que está tan ricamente sentada en sus poltronas sin hacer nada mientras el resto del pais se va al guano por la via más directa.

Y paro ya que se me está saliendo el alien centeneitor que llevo dentro


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

pyn dijo:


> El ruibex desinflándose, el miniibex en loas 11100, lo que mandan se aburrieron de chocar con los 11200 y se han ido para abajo.
> 
> ¿Mulder crees que cerraremos el gap abierto esta mañana y luego para arriba? Es que lo estoy viendo muy débil, no hemos superado el máximo de ayer y eso me escama para futuras subidas.



El Ibex no lo estoy mirando, el Stoxx sigue en verde y el futuro del mini-S&P también. Hemos abierto con un gap muy fuerte, es lógico que se intente cerrar aunque sea la mitad del recorrido.


----------



## rosonero (28 Ene 2010)

Ya estoy de vuelta, dejé en venta un mini robastado ayer en 11000 y sobre las 09:30 fuera en 11150, pudo ser más pero estaba fuera.

Pd. ¿Os habéis fijado que últimamente Cárpatos publica su operativa casi en tiempo real?

_11:38:55 h. 
Scalping [Imprimir] Serenity markets

Cortos en el entorno 5700 del futuro del dax donde confluyen las medias de 20 y 50 en gráfico de 5 minutos y además hay resistencia natural
_


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Ya estoy de vuelta, dejé en venta un mini robastado ayer en 11000 y sobre las 09:30 fuera en 11150, pudo ser más pero estaba fuera.
> 
> Pd. ¿Os habéis fijado que últimamente Cárpatos publica su operativa casi en tiempo real?
> 
> ...



Pues casi todas las bajadas que ha habido estos días de repente se las han comido con bastantes pérdidas...

Creo que no es él, sino alguien de su equipo el que pone los objetivos de scalping


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

Panrico solicita una prórroga a los bancos para refinanciar su deuda millonaria - Cotizalia.com


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

Aquí tenéis el calendario de resultados de bancos europeos para el primer trimestre de 2010:

Bancos Europa: Calendario de publicacion de resultados - Noticias ibex informacion ibex

A SAN le toca el 4 de febrero


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

Vaya con el cachondeo del botas:

Por el camino dos buenas recomendaciones de los dos brókers que más volumen mueven en la bolsa española, Santander Bolsa y Morgan Stanley, y una voz en contra, la de Citigroup. Los dos primeros han revisado a "comprar" e "igual que el mercado" sus respectivos consejos sobre el banco que preside *Ángel Ron*. Morgan es más cauto y eleva a comportamiento "igual al mercado" desde "peor que el mercado" con precio objetivo en 6 euros, un 7% por encima del nivel actual.

Pero el *Santander eleva su valoración sobre el tercer banco español hasta 7,5 euros, con un potencial del 30%* respecto a los 5,64 euros actuales. "En los próximos dos a tres años, creemos que el Banco Popular ofrece la más convincente historia de la recuperación de beneficios", señalan *Mariano Colmenar* y *Álvaro Serrano*, analistas del Santander.


Consideran que el banco está penalizado frente a su sector y si se reduce la prima de riesgo podría duplicar sus ganancias al abaratar su elevado coste de financiación. "*Popular se destaca entre la multitud [de bancos], debido a su peor comportamiento pasado* (...) El principal riesgo que vemos es que se produzca una recesión más profunda de lo esperado. Entonces, volvería la morosidad y las provisiones serían más altas de lo anticipado, así como el regreso a una situación de beneficios normalizada", apuntan.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (28 Ene 2010)

que le pasa a indra?


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

La explicación de est último movimiento puede ser por esto:

Nokia [Imprimir] 



Da resultados de +0,26$ ligeramente peor de lo esperado que eran +0,27$


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (28 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Aquí tenéis el calendario de resultados de bancos europeos para el primer trimestre de 2010:
> 
> Bancos Europa: Calendario de publicacion de resultados - Noticias ibex informacion ibex
> 
> A SAN le toca el 4 de febrero



pues entonces a partir del lunes calentaran la acción a saco, como hacen siempre


sino pasa nada grave claro


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

blackholesun dijo:


> pues entonces a partir del lunes calentaran la acción a saco, como hacen siempre
> 
> 
> sino pasa nada grave claro



Sí, siempre suele subir los días de antes de resultados, pero viendo lo cauto que ha sido BBVA al dar sólo 31M de beneficio en lugar de 500 por el aprovisionamiento, no se yo que pasará


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Ene 2010)

No hay problemo hamijo. La contabilidad creativa del SAN es legendaria, además tienen las plusvalías por la venta de Venezuela.


----------



## dillei (28 Ene 2010)

blackholesun dijo:


> que le pasa a indra?



Creo que una mala recomendación de GS


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

Así me están dejando esta semana señores:







Con lo bien que me iba este mes y todo se ha ido al traste en una semana. Solo me quedan las GRF que aun espero que recuperen algo.

Esto me pasa por ser demasiado ambicioso y no respetar mis propios stops sin dar ninguna partida por perdida, también es cierto que esta semana se ha bajado algo más de lo que mis previsiones veían, que esa fue otra razón por la que estuve manteniendo en pérdidas.

Y aun he de dar gracias por salirme de MTS a tiempo. Mi cuenta se ha quedado practicamente igual que la tenía el mes pasado, en el mejor momento llevaba el 81% de beneficio, si las GRF recuperan algo estos días aun podré darme con un canto en los dientes, tengo el stop ligeramente por debajo de los mínimos de estos días.

edito: esta mañana no he podido estar delante de la pantalla en apertura, eso me hubiera librado de más pérdidas, pero esta semana me ha tocado tener mala suerte.


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No hay problemo hamijo. La contabilidad creativa del SAN es legendaria, además tienen las plusvalías por la venta de Venezuela.



BBVA fue una de las empresas del Ibex más perjudicadas por lo de Venezuela, por eso es normal que presentaran esos resultados.


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

Al DAX le falta un pelín para cerrar el gap, puede que ahí venga un rebotillo


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

3 puntitos menos y el DAX cierra su gap. Ahí puede haber rebote


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Ene 2010)

Está la gente espantada del foro... a ver si me pongo yo tmb en liquidez...


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

Lo dicho, rebotillo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Ene 2010)

Vamos a esperar como siempre a los USA a ver si suben y nos dan respiro para deshacer posiciones...


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

Y quedan 2 puntos en el Eurostoxx para que se frene, (2814 y está a 2812)


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Ene 2010)

Buenas ^__^

1€ = 1.39$ Weee!! 

A mi poco me beneficia... pero vamos algo es algo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Ene 2010)

El USD ya no es lo que era... viva Grecia y la devaluación! que hay que exportar!! XD


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

tocado 2814, ahora debería ir a 2806


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas ^__^
> 
> 1€ = 1.39$ Weee!!
> 
> A mi poco me beneficia... pero vamos algo es algo



Las arias van subiendo, te beneficias bastante, no amplíes en nada de momento... no vaya a ser que e, EUR/USD suba de nuevo a 1,51 y te crujan...


----------



## chameleon (28 Ene 2010)

pues yo creo que nos iremos abajo. los usanos tendrán que cerrar gap, y además tienen sobrecompra por el rally de anoche


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Las arias van subiendo, te beneficias bastante, no amplíes en nada de momento... no vaya a ser que e, EUR/USD suba de nuevo a 1,51 y te crujan...



Si ampliaba Arias serían otras mil... no más. Pero tampoco me termino de fiar con el temita de las nuevas "posibles" acciones.

En Hytm... es que es jugársela y ya llevo metidos unos 6500-7000 mil dolares. Meter otros 1500 me tienta pero pfff está muy cerca la fatídica fecha...

A mi me gustaría ver la relación 1€ =(1.20-1.25)$. Es lo que nos conviene a Europa ahora mismo.


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

Las ARIAd... tienen que dar el subidón... me he perdido un buen pelotazo +50% en SOS desde que avise que iban a calentarla... en niveles de 1.72€


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes a todosª.

Por aqu8i se comento la posibilidad de bajarse los datos tick por tick mediante el Vchart. Alguien me sabria decir como hacerlo?, Estoy bastante espeso hoy.

Gracias


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

StreetInsider.com - ARIAD to Present at the 12th Annual BIO CEO & Investor Conference


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> StreetInsider.com - ARIAD to Present at the 12th Annual BIO CEO & Investor Conference



Esa es nueva ^__^. Pensaba que era la que salió hace un par de días que es un encuentro para el 1 de Marzo creo...

Buenas noticias, la gente siempre cree que dirá algo bueno en esa conferencia xD 

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

Además participa en una charla sobre los sarcomas... hablo de nuestro adorado CEO. XD


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

El caso de EBRO es curioso, han estado tumbandola para combrar barato... los rumores de venta de su grupo lacteo estaban en circulación hace días... ahora están calentando con esos mismos rumores... BIOTECH PULEVA ... lo mismo... ha subido +25% desde inicios de año.

Las agencias se están pasando a los chicharros con proyección.


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

Si, seguid así que nos teneis que pagar muchos millones.... deuda pendiente ARIAd.. XD

Eli Lilly & Co. (LLY) registró una ganancia de US$915,4 millones, u 83 centavos por acción, durante el cuarto trimestre, comparada con una pérdida de US$3.630 millones, o US$3,31 por acción, en el mismo período del año anterior. 

* En el trimestre del año anterior, la empresa había asumido un cargo de US$4.730 millones por su compra de ImClone Systems Inc. *

Sobre una base ajustada, la ganancia trimestral fue de 91 centavos, frente a US$1,02 del mismo período del año anterior. 

El resultado trimestral fue inferior a las expectativas de Wall Street. 

La compañía informó el jueves que los ingresos sumaron US$5.930 millones en los tres meses, un aumento del 14% frente a un año atrás. 

Los analistas esperaban, en promedio, que la firma estadounidense anunciara una ganancia trimestral de 92 centavos por acción e ingresos de US$5.680 millones, según una encuesta de Thomson Reuters. En general, las estimaciones de los analistas excluyen las partidas extraordinarias. 

Los resultados de la empresa farmacéutica fueron "impulsados por aumentos en los ingresos basados en los volúmenes, mejores márgenes brutos y un crecimiento cualitativo de las ganancias", dijo en un comunicado el titular del directorio y presidente ejecutivo, John C. Lechleiter. 

Los ingresos por Zyprexa, el medicamento antipsicótico de Lilly, aumentaron un 19%, los de Cymbalta, usado para tratar la depresión, crecieron un 15% y los del medicamento para la impotencia Cialis ganaron un 19%. 

Las acciones de Lilly, que reiteró sus metas para el resultado contable del 2010, cerraron el miércoles a US$36,39.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2010)

DP cuentanos algo que no sepamos....

Algun pelotazo bueno,info insider,asi por lo bajini... hay que apostar a caballo ganador.
Creo que tendre que ir a entrenar a algun gimnasio de la moraleja a ver si alguna hija de un pez gordo me cuenta algo,DP tu puedes venir a por sus mujeres,MILF hunter jajajajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> DP cuentanos algo que no sepamos....
> 
> Algun pelotazo bueno,info insider,asi por lo bajini... hay que apostar a caballo ganador.
> Creo que tendre que ir a entrenar a algun gimnasio de la moraleja a ver si alguna hija de un pez gordo me cuenta algo,DP tu puedes venir a por sus mujeres,MILF hunter jajajajaja



Pss no te creas...

Un amigo mío estuvo liado con una hija de ministra y no le pasaba ningún pelotazo...


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

WALL STREET the movie.. los primeros efectos secundarios... ay ay ay pillín!!! XD


----------



## Catacrack (28 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, gra*V*ados (con V, por favor) a impuestos pero mucho menos que cualquier otra empresa y cerrada la concesión de licencias, eso es subvención ya sea más descarada o más encubierta. Unos pagan pocos impuestos y otros pagan más por ofrecer un producto o servicio que cuesta lo mismo en las mismas proporciones.
> 
> A mi me hace mucha gracia lo rabiosos que se ponen cuando les quieren quitar la exclusiva y encima jodiendo al que no está de acuerdo, vaya morro.
> 
> Lo de las farmacias es otra mafia que da verguenza ajena, igual que muchos otros grupos de presión politico-económica. Lo curioso es que siempre se les intenta liberalizar en épocas de crisis, nunca en época de vacas gordas que sería lo adecuado.



Pues yo veo logico y normal que las licencias municipales esten contingentadas tanto en su numero como en su uso. Para todo se necesita una licencia de explotacion sino esto seria mas "can pixa" de lo que ya es. El acceso es igual de riguroso para todo el mundo.

Y realmente muchas veces las licencias que conceden los ayuntamientos no son para negocios sino para puestos de trabajo, como autonomo te comes lo bueno y lo malo, si fuera un negocio lucrativo no lo dejarian al alcanze del pueblo.

Yo no estoy a favor de la liberacion indiscriminada de todos los sectores, lo unico que ganariamos es parecernos un poco mas a Africa.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Ene 2010)

Por un lado quiero cerrar mis MTS a pérdidas, pero por otro, como Mulder va fallando, igual cuando suben es el viernes XD.....

catacrack no te pikes tanto, si sacas para jugar en bolsa, como tu mismo dijiste, es que te sobra el dinero...


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

El dinero nunca sobra, siempre hay maneras de gastarlo... voluntariamente & obligado por los impuestos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Ene 2010)

Dimelo amí que voy a palmar 1k con las MTS de los kinder buenos...

No toco un CFD largo ni con un palo jajaja.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pss no te creas...
> 
> Un amigo mío estuvo liado con una hija de ministra y no le pasaba ningún pelotazo...



Eso es por que no se lo hacia bien


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Eso es por que no se lo hacia bien



Bueno más bien este tipo de personas piden y les es concedido cual genio de la lámpara, no tienen que complicarse la vida como nosotros...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2010)

Mi plan de hoy sigue su curso,primer asalto fallido a los 11.200 bajada a cerrar el hueco de apertura y ruptura de los 11.200 llegando a los 11.500(si llega) y bajada de nuevo hasta los 10.500-10.600 del Ibex.

Eso si,largo que se ponga otro.


----------



## Catacrack (28 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> catacrack no te pikes tanto, si sacas para jugar en bolsa, como tu mismo dijiste, es que te sobra el dinero...



Lo mio es diferente, como me falta dinero lo poco que tengo intento rentabilizarlo en bolsa. ::


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Lo mio es diferente, como me falta dinero lo poco que tengo intento rentabilizarlo en bolsa. ::



Pues como sigas aquí menos te va a quedar...


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

Tenemos el LucaGAP de la muerte en ARIAd... bueno ahora q no estás dentro.. subiremos... jejejeje. XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Lo mio es diferente, como me falta dinero lo poco que tengo intento rentabilizarlo en bolsa. ::



Catacrack el peseta :XX:
Pero tu llevas el taxi como el fari o lo conduce otro y tu pones la mano???

A mi personalmente los taxistas no me caen ni mal ni bien,ya que solo cojo el Taxi en viajes de fuera de Madrid,siempre me suelo mover en scooter o en coche.
Sobre lo que decis que son piruleros no estoy de acuerdo,alguna hacen,lo que pasa es que tienen muchas horas de conducir y se las saben todas,el conductor normal duda,el taxista se mete directamente en el hueco :XX:
Peores son los repartidores de furgonetas y los domingeros.La conduccion por ciudad es una jungla y solo sobrevive el mas fuerte :Baile:
En Madrid son demasiados,tenian que quitar licencias y por alguno que conozco ahora se estan comiendo los mocos,facturan la mitad,pero años atras se lo han llevado calentito,ole sus huevos que sus horas se tiran.


----------



## Catacrack (28 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Catacrack el peseta :XX:



Por fin alguien con rigor!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Dimelo amí que voy a palmar 1k con las MTS de los kinder buenos...
> 
> No toco un CFD largo ni con un palo jajaja.



Un cfd largo es para hacer intradia o aguantar un dia o dos maximo,como te quedes pillado encima estas pagando intereses.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mi plan de hoy sigue su curso,primer asalto fallido a los 11.200 bajada a cerrar el hueco de apertura y ruptura de los 11.200 llegando a los 11.500(si llega) y bajada de nuevo hasta los 10.500-10.600 del Ibex.
> 
> Eso si,largo que se ponga otro.



Yo creo que tu plan ya ha ejecutado el paso 1 y 2, y ahora nos vamos directamente a los 10.500. Si EL DÍA DE LA SUBIDA apenas recuperamos 60 puntos imagina como van a venir el resto :8:


----------



## Catacrack (28 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo creo que tu plan ya ha ejecutado el paso 1 y 2, y ahora nos vamos directamente a los 10.500. Si EL DÍA DE LA SUBIDA apenas recuperamos 60 puntos imagina como van a venir el resto :8:



Hay la has clavado, el dia bueno subimos 100 y el dia malo nos meten -300 y por cada dia bueno hay 2 malos, en 4 dias estamos con el SAN en 3€ y aqui va a llover moet a litros.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2010)

Por cierto,me ha llegado un comentario de cierto jugador estrella del Madrid que esta palmando en bolsa como un campeon,metio parte de su ficha en lo alto de la ola y esta con un 15% de minusvalias,Banco Espirutu santo invest jajajajaja
Que golfos y chivatos son los jugadores jajajajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Ene 2010)

catacrak te has salido de MTS?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Hay la has clavado, el dia bueno subimos 100 y el dia malo nos meten -300 y por cada dia bueno hay 2 malos, en 4 dias estamos con el SAN en 3€ y aqui va a llover moet a litros.



Llegara,no lo dudes,tarde o temprano....
Como yo aposte que no llegaba a 13,quiero fotos en pelotas de los alcistas si el SAN llega a 3..... a ver quien coje el guante...


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> catacrak te has salido de MTS?



Yo estoy largo desde 29.39 y me estoy planteando seriamente vender si llega a tocar de nuevo los 29.20 esta tarde. No querría tener largos para mañana.


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Llegara,no lo dudes,tarde o temprano....
> Como yo aposte que no llegaba a 13,quiero fotos en pelotas de los alcistas si el SAN llega a 3..... a ver quien coje el guante...



Si llega a 3, no nos preocupará la foto... ya estaremos en pelotas ).

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo estoy largo desde 29.39 y me estoy planteando seriamente vender si llega a tocar de nuevo los 29.20 esta tarde. No querría tener largos para mañana.



Pues creo que a la apertura USANA nos van a tumbar...


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ene 2010)

Me parece que estos nos están dando a todos p'al pelo, si pierde hasta Mulder no me quiero imaginar los demás...


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues creo que a la apertura USANA nos van a tumbar...




Pues no te voy a decir que no tienes razón: EE.UU.: Peticiones iniciales de desempleo, por encima de lo previsto


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me parece que estos nos están dando a todos p'al pelo, si pierde hasta Mulder no me quiero imaginar los demás...



Por eso mismo estoy seguro de que mañana sí que subimos, pero no me puedo comer otra pérdida en las garantías que va a tener que estar subiendo 3 días consecutivos para recuperar... pero claro, venderé y se irá a 31 € ya verás...


----------



## Catacrack (28 Ene 2010)

Yo sali de MTS palmando, pero he cubierto las perdidas con los contratos gordos y aun he ganado algo. 

Ahora estoy fuera de todo en el ibex, todo lo ganado ha sido con contratos a largo entrando en soportes, buscando el rebote y mas de una vez promediando.

La semana esta siendo bajista y si HL palma es porque no sabe aguantar las posiciones. Porque yo no he perdido y no abri ni un solo corto.

Antes me daba miedo abrir cortos y ahora me da miedo abrir cualquier posicion, tengo muy mala suerte y seguro que si abro algun corto subimos a 12k en 3 sesiones.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Por eso mismo estoy seguro de que mañana sí que subimos, pero no me puedo comer otra pérdida en las garantías que va a tener que estar subiendo 3 días consecutivos para recuperar... pero claro, venderé y se irá a 31 € ya verás...



Eso es que a ti también te han instalado un troyano...


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

HL, aquí tienes un posible techo de canalillo a seguir para hoy, en el DAX

Edito, en esta se ve mejor:


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



Catacrack dijo:


> Pues yo veo logico y normal que las licencias municipales esten contingentadas tanto en su numero como en su uso. Para todo se necesita una licencia de explotacion sino esto seria mas "can pixa" de lo que ya es. El acceso es igual de riguroso para todo el mundo.
> 
> Y realmente muchas veces las licencias que conceden los ayuntamientos no son para negocios sino para puestos de trabajo, como autonomo te comes lo bueno y lo malo, si fuera un negocio lucrativo no lo dejarian al alcanze del pueblo.
> 
> Yo no estoy a favor de la liberacion indiscriminada de todos los sectores, lo unico que ganariamos es parecernos un poco mas a Africa.



Pues si se liberalizara el sector como debe ser y se dejaran de 'administrar licencias', que es un modo de meter mano al mercado por parte de los políticos, puede que al principio se metieran muchos y fuese la selva, luego llegarían las empresas que aglutinarían flotas de taxis como ocurre en toda gran ciudad del mundo y se reajustaría todo.

Aunque es probable que siguieran existiendo los taxistas con morro, eso no se acabaría con una liberalización, desde luego.

Ocurre en muchos paises del mundo como USA o Perú, por poner ejemplos dispersos, y nadie se ha muerto por ello. En mi opinión, cuanto menos toquen los políticos la economía mejor le ira a este pais.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ene 2010)

Catacrack no distraigas a Mulder con lo de los taxis, que se nos dispersa. 
Al lío, o como dice el chiste, a rolex, rolex.


----------



## Catacrack (28 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Aunque es probable que siguieran existiendo los taxistas con morro, eso no se acabaría con una liberalización, desde luego.



Lo comparto y lo reconozco pero es que el morro es algo que dios repartio entre todos los mortales. Luego los mortales se dispersaron en diferentes oficios.


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

Wataru,,,, ya tenemos a los gallinas con ordenes de 10k a 2.25USD ... saca la aspiradora DYSON!!!


----------



## Catacrack (28 Ene 2010)

Buscarle un nicho al ibex que ya empieza a tener espasmos.


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

Pues ya estoy fuera de las GRF, al final han perforado mínimo y me ha saltado el stop. Ahora mismo estoy en liquidez total para CFD's.

Creo que voy a quedarme quieto hasta el 1 de febrero y en liquidez, no me gusta nada la debilidad que veo esta semana en los mercados, pero tampoco veo seguro el meterme corto ahora en algo y lo de intradiar no me gusta.

Esperaré paciente y haré alguna prueba sobre el papel, aunque si veo posible el meterme largo en algún valor europeo mañana a última hora para aprovechar lo del primer dia del mes.


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

PARD en 1.76USD ...


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru,,,, ya tenemos a los gallinas con ordenes de 10k a 2.25USD ... saca la aspiradora DYSON!!!



De esa marca lo que me gusta es su ventilador sin Aspas O___O!! Que cosas!!! juuass.

Es normal lo que compraron ayer esperaban un subidón ... y sino lo hay... pues las plusvalías a la huchaca.


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

Soporte DAX tocado, toca rebote.. o bajada al siguiente nivel si no lo hace


----------



## ddddd (28 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> PARD en 1.76USD ...



Esta ya la puse ayer y no se si entrar ahora o esperar aún mayor bajada en el valor, aunque espero que si se da sea ya corta y de pronto un estirón.

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

No están vendiendo apenas en ARIAd... con las noticias... esperan subidas...

PARD, puede rebotar en cualquier momento.


----------



## Burney (28 Ene 2010)

hola a todos, veo que habeis estado entretenidos estos dias

poco a poco vuelvo al mercado, esta mañana desde el curro he abierto un corto en el san en 10,40 (10,50 contado), a ver si vuelvo con buen pie 

Las CENX están muy cerca de un nivel de soporte importante (los 12 $). No sé si probar un picoteo o no... el soporte es bueno pero si el sp500 rompe a la baja el 1080... su caida lo arrastrará todo...

PD: DP, ¿sigues las SNT?


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

El S&P podría llegar a 1075.50 y aun no sería una debacle, a partir de ahí solo buscaría ponerme corto, pero si pasa de 1081.25, mejor estar fuera y ver como termina.

El Stoxx ya es otra historia, si no cierra por encima de 2827 seguirá con pinta guanil, hasta 2721.

Tendré que ponerme a analizar el Ibex en serio, me da grima pero si invierto en sus valores tendré que tener en cuenta algo más que me sirva como guía.


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

No, veo que hoy están repuntando... pero no hay mucho volumen.


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

Agarraos que vienen olas. Otro nivel perdido en el DAX....







Si pierde el último se acabó todo por hoy


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

gnvc... hoy ha hecho un pico para intradía...


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

Lo de GRIFOLS no es muy corriente... ya está recibiendo mi amiga SACYR XD


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ene 2010)

Ya estamos en rojo guano. Y eso que hoy era día de rebotes...
El que puso el nombre a la "cuesta de enero" seguro que iba largo en bolsa... que mes más largo se me está haciendo.


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

Acabo de liquidar también las gringas WNR a 4.90, gracias al cambio con el dólar pierdo poco con esta, menos mal.

Ahora si, liquidez TOTAL y a mirar el partido desde la grada


----------



## rosonero (28 Ene 2010)

De nuevo largo en 11000, a ver si sale tan bien como el de ayer comprado en el mismo sitio y vendido en 11150, eso sí, stop ajustadito y a la calle a ventilarme.


----------



## Burney (28 Ene 2010)

acabo de leer que esta noche da resultados MSFT

ojo que ésta tiene un peso importante dentro del Composite...

otra cosa, las TEF están muy cerca de su directriz alcista, si la rompe a la baja será una señal bajista importante, así que cuidado con los largos


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

Si no rebota ya, viene una bajada fuerte, pero fuerte de verdad


----------



## rosonero (28 Ene 2010)

> De nuevo largo en 11000, a ver si sale tan bien como el de ayer comprado en el mismo sitio y vendido en 11150, eso sí, stop ajustadito y a la calle a ventilarme



Jo jo jo , no me ha dado tiempo ni de llegar a la puerta de la calle que ya saltó el stop. Pues nada a otra cosa.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ene 2010)

Estoy en liquidez, fuera del todo, me han dado bien otra vez. Yo no vuelvo a operar en unos días.
Rosonero espero que pusieras un stop bien ajustado, que habrá volado por los aires me imagino.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 Ene 2010)

En rojo, perdidos los 11000 y por debajo ......la nada.


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

Van a por el último soporte, el 1085 del SP contado


----------



## rosonero (28 Ene 2010)

Mira que había pensado: " Pon una orden de compra en 10900 o 10850 y vete y si suena la flauta ya te lo encontrarás" 

Bueno, ahora si que me voy.


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

Sp 1089,41


----------



## carvil (28 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Van a por el último soporte, el 1085 del SP contado



Buenas tardes


El soporte referencia es el que ha dicho Mulder 8:


Salu2


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> 
> El soporte referencia es el que ha dicho Mulder 8:
> ...



Para los gordos no :fiufiu: y si los pierde más os vale poneros cortos


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 Ene 2010)

Pues lleva toda la marcha de fundirse los 10900 antes del cierre.


----------



## carvil (28 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Para los gordos no :fiufiu:



Que gordos :


Salu2


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2010)

Ya le he kitado a T5 lo suyo,entrada esta mañana en 10,6 compradas 10,4 ahora


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Que gordos :
> 
> 
> Salu2



Las maquinitas automáticas


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2010)

Me da miedo meter cortos ahora....gran dilema....


----------



## chameleon (28 Ene 2010)

cerrados los gaps, y moderada la sobrecompra del esepé. estamos listos para subir. hay que traspasar los 1100


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me da miedo meter cortos ahora....gran dilema....



Ahora es prácticamente punto de inflexión, espérate a ver si rompe por arriba o por abajo


----------



## Catacrack (28 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me da miedo meter cortos ahora....gran dilema....




Yo estoy igual, pero yo le tengo miedo a todo lo que sea abrir una posicion.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (28 Ene 2010)

:56:vamos señores


con la cabeza bien alta :cook:, como si no fuera con nosotros:fiufiu:


ante todo dignidad:Baile:




me estoy llendo por la pata abjooooooooooooo:56::S


----------



## Burney (28 Ene 2010)

Este gráfico es el que me ha hecho abrir cortos en el SAN esta mañana cuando el ibex estaba en 11200. Era un nivel de resistencia claro y pensaba que estaba haciendo un pullback para seguir cayendo.

Pudiera ser que hubiera un rebote en la zona del 10500-10600 hasta el 11200, pero por ahora mejor no fiarse de puntos para buscar rebotes...


----------



## carvil (28 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Las maquinitas automáticas




Cuando hay volumen eso no funciona, hay mucho mito sobre esto.Si tu me puedes explicar soy todo oidos :bla:


Salu2


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2010)

Orden de compra de largo gordo en 10880 a ver si llega...lo aguantaria hasta mañana.....
no lo quiero ver....


----------



## tonuel (28 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> cerrados los gaps, y moderada la sobrecompra del esepé. estamos listos para subir. hay que traspasar los 1100




Toma, píllate ésto para el viaje...


----------



## Interesado (28 Ene 2010)

Yo no sé si esto será el inicio del gran guano... pero se le parece mucho.


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

De momento aguantan en los 10160 del DJ


----------



## Catacrack (28 Ene 2010)

La verdad es que abrir largos es un buen laxante, como mucho aguantaras 2 dias estreñido.


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

Si queréis seguir el DJ en push con gráfico y volumen, lo mejor que he encontrado es esto: ADVFN - ADVFN

Abrid una cuenta, que es gratis, y probadlo

Ejemplo:


----------



## tonuel (28 Ene 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Yo no sé si esto será el inicio del gran guano... pero se le parece mucho.



La madre que me parió... ::


¿que no me echaré unos cortos antes de que nos salgamos del euro...? ienso:



Saludos ienso:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2010)

su puta madre se me ha echo el gordo

PD: me piro con +15 puntos joder que mal se pasa estando largo,un minuto pero muy intenso jajajajaja


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

Grecia [Imprimir] 



Ya no hace sufrir más la deuda griega al mercado, a las cuatro de la tarde ha cerrado la bolsa y el mercado de bonos...


----------



## Burney (28 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> La madre que me parió... ::
> 
> 
> ¿que no me echaré unos cortos antes de que nos salgamos del euro...? ienso:
> ...



no esperes a abrirlos cuando lleguemos al 3000...


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

Ayer el Stoxx hizo doble suelo en 2770, al tercer toque hoy lo ha pasado hacia abajo, que mal está la cosa, hasta que Cárpatos no diga que las manos fuertes empiezan a comprar solo voy a abrir cortos.

La debilidad es demasiado manifiesta, de todas formas mañana es un dia importante, hoy no debíamos bajar pero si lo hacemos eso quiere decir que mañana se subirá hay un cambio de tendencia fuerte. Aun queda mucha sesión por ver.


----------



## tonuel (28 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> no esperes a abrirlos cuando lleguemos al 3000...




A los 3000 llegaremos con mortadelos... 8:


----------



## chameleon (28 Ene 2010)

hasta que no entre dinero fresco de instituciones esto se mueve por los MMs

no creo que los cuidadores dejen caer demasiado

tiene pinta de que hagamos un lateral, como los de los últimos 3 meses pero más abajo...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2010)

La cague cerrando el largo gordo,...le podia haber sacado un pico,al menos acerte con el punto de entrada.


----------



## Burney (28 Ene 2010)

las TEF se han apoyado en su directriz alcista, veremos a ver si aguanta y rebota o si la pierde










Mulder dijo:


> Ayer el Stoxx hizo doble suelo en 2770, al tercer toque hoy lo ha pasado hacia abajo, que mal está la cosa, hasta que Cárpatos no diga que las manos fuertes empiezan a comprar solo voy a abrir cortos.
> 
> La debilidad es demasiado manifiesta, de todas formas mañana es un dia importante, hoy no debíamos bajar pero si lo hacemos eso quiere decir que mañana se subirá hay un cambio de tendencia fuerte. Aun queda mucha sesión por ver.



como esta noche MSFT da resultados... si fueran buenos con el peso que tiene en los indices tecnológicos... podría originar un buen rebote... o un guano mayor si son malos

hagan sus apuestas señores


----------



## tonuel (28 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> las TEF se han apoyado en su directriz alcista, veremos a ver si aguanta y rebota o si la pierde




Ésta no era uno de los famosos valores refugio... ienso:



Saludos 8:


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> como esta noche MSFT da resultados... si fueran buenos con el peso que tiene en los indices tecnológicos... podría originar un buen rebote... o un guano mayor si son malos
> 
> hagan sus apuestas señores



Tratándose de MSFT yo siempre apuesto porque salgan malos...

...que para eso soy linuxero


----------



## Burney (28 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Ésta no era uno de los famosos valores refugio... ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



eso dicen compare

-----------------------------------------

aprovecho para pegar esto que sale en la web de Carpatos:




> ¿Qué pasa? [Imprimir]
> 
> En un mercado muy torcido y muy bajista, se han acelerado las bajadas tras unos comentarios inquietantes de S&P sobrel el sistema bancario de Reino Unido que no han gustado nada al mercado.



sólo falta que a S&P les dé por _juguetear _con la deuda inglesa y americana... aqui se lia la de san quintin


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Ésta no era uno de los famosos valores refugio... ienso:



Pero solo para herederos ricos sin novia


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

DJ 10147,5, viene más guano, momento de abrir unos cortos a ultra corto plazo


----------



## Hagen (28 Ene 2010)

Las bolsas han empezado a caer desde que se hizo el movimeinto que nos esta llevando por debajo de 1.40 dek euro/dolar.

Vamos a seguir cayendo hasta que no se estabilice.


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> SP 10147,5, viene más guano



Joer, como ha subido!!!! 

Supongo que querrás decir el Dow...


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

Nueva resistencia para el EUR 1.40 a corto plazo.... bueno para nosotros...


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> DJ 10147,5, viene más guano, momento de abrir unos cortos a ultra corto plazo



Y cerrarlos con la primera subida después de tocar 10125


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

Valores para subidón:

FERROVIAL - GAMESA - ABENGOA ---- una vez los mercados se vuelvan a girar.


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

En 2759 estaba el mínimo semanal en el Stoxx, ha llegado a 2755 y parece estar haciendo un pull-back al anterior mínimo, lo veo todo muy rojo en este momento, ya no creo que los índices acaben en verde hoy.

edito: que paz interior da estar fuera del mercado totalmente con la que está cayendo.


----------



## carvil (28 Ene 2010)

Haré un comentario así al vuelo, mientras marcabamos casi máximos anuales 1.147 aparecieron varios picos fantasma en el cierre del s&P 500, que marcaban 1047, supongo que sería alguien que se confundió y metió la orden mal, no sé si alguien más lo vió.


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (28 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> edito: que paz interior da estar fuera del mercado totalmente con la que está cayendo.




Pues yo estoy cada vez más nervioso... :


----------



## Dawkins (28 Ene 2010)

Entramos en fase guano del bueno ya? Habrá rebote?

Algún entendido caritativo hace un análisis con gráfico y opina? :cook:


No me ha entrado la orden de venta por 10 puntos.. hubiese pillado toda la bajada desde 11.160.. joder..


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues yo estoy cada vez más nervioso... :



Si en estos momentos estuviera corto me lo estaría pasando mucho mejor, pero no ha podido ser, mejor estar fuera.


----------



## chameleon (28 Ene 2010)

el SP se mantiene por encima de los mínimos de ayer
llegó a objetivo que era el soporte entorno a 1085. 
a los europeos nos faltava el último hervor guanil

la subida mañana va a ser importante


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

10125 alcanzados, ahora mientras baja mantener y en la primera subida de más de 5~6 puntos soltar para asegurar plusvalías, aunque creoq ue para mañana aún durará la tendencia


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

SP en 1085,64, mucho cuidadín


----------



## El Gran Reciclador (28 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> el SP se mantiene por encima de los mínimos de ayer
> llegó a objetivo que era el soporte entorno a 1085.



y el oro a 1085 también...que casualidad!


----------



## Burney (28 Ene 2010)

Dawkins dijo:


> Entramos en fase guano del bueno ya? Habrá rebote?
> 
> Algún entendido caritativo hace un análisis con gráfico y opina? :cook:
> 
> ...



tienes uno mío más arriba

lo vuelvo a pegar aqui:







por cierto, nuevos minimos en TEF, SAN... 

el último es un zp...


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

San 10,09...


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

Como no se acaba recuperando fuertemente USA y siga esto bajando, mañana será un very black friday


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

Llama poderosamente la atención como nokia sube un 10% en un dia como hoy y tras haber dado resultados negativos...


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

Angiotech Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (USA) - Google Finance

Con el cariño y las buenas plusv que me ha dado.. recuerdo esos 2.8xUSD de mayo... hummmm....


----------



## Claca (28 Ene 2010)

Hola a todos

Menuda diarrea guanil que tenemos hoy también. Viendo el panorama, creo que una cosa está muy clara: algo ha cambiado desde hace un par de semanas. En estas circunstancias lo más provechoso es jugar a pillar el latigazo apostando a favor del soporte y contra la resistencia con stop ajustado, de modo que si pierdes, pierdes poco y si ganas, pillas un tramo considerable con el movimiento.

Dicho esto, estoy un 75% seguro de que mañana será un día de largos.


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

Quizás algún dato inside del juicio contra APPLE... o acuerdo al margen.... XD


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

"Mundo hedge Fund [Imprimir] 



Muchos comentarios sobre el curioso poco miedo de las manos débiles en esta caída, que sigue teniendo bastante mala pinta. Vean los gráfico adjuntos de órdenes pequeñas en S&P y NYSE. Es realmente curioso como compran manos débiles en la bajada, pensando claramente que es solo una pequeña corrección. 

En cuanto a los hedge, todos esperan bastante neutrales el siguiente movimiento importante. Hay algunos que están haciendo mucho trading entre 1080 y 1100 vendiendo por arriba y comprando por abajo, pero la mayoría esperan que se rompa uno u otro, a precio de cierre, caer cualquiera de los dos se piensa supondrán en pocos días 30 figuras más o menos de movimiento en la dirección de la ruptura. 

*En cuanto a las instituciones, la subida de ayer fue un espejismo. Volvieron a vender de manera agresiva. Su saldo sigue siendo vendedor, lo que invita a seguir fuera de la renta variable.*"

Os acordáis de lo que puse sobre la mano de dios de ayer? pues ahora ya no me queda ningúna duda


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

SACYR ha perdido un 50% desde las noticias del contrato....


----------



## Burney (28 Ene 2010)

hoy las nhh han hecho un pullback a la directriz alcista que rompió a la baja el otro dia

como lo normal es que sigan cayendo, otro indicio más de que vamos a seguir bajando


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

El DJ acaba de perder los 10100... y el SP los 1083, alarma roja


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

SP 1080,53, y el futuro 1077 y en barrena


----------



## Dawkins (28 Ene 2010)

Burney dijo:


> tienes uno mío más arriba
> 
> lo vuelvo a pegar aqui:
> 
> ...




Te he contestado justo cuando se ha caido el foro un rato.. no se ha llegado a enviar mi reply.

Decía que ya había visto tu gráfico, pero la interpretación no era clara.. habrá rebote o no? xD
Es guano definitivo?


Joder 250 puntos de caida que no he pillado por un pelo, me cago en mi alma jodeeeer


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

Dj 10055,5, sp1078,46


----------



## Dawkins (28 Ene 2010)

Y Claca, mira tu correo, tu facebook.. donde quieras, pero contestame xD


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Ene 2010)

Modo clandestino on]
Tenía en el DJI mi punto de no retorno en 10100.
Desde mi modesta opinión se nos han escurrido los dedos de la cornisa.
Defcon y tal y cual


----------



## Vde (28 Ene 2010)

Que gusto volver por este hilo casi año y medio despues del ostion que desplomo la bolsa

Esto esta que se cae de nuevo :Baile:


----------



## spheratu (28 Ene 2010)

Venga venga,que de aqui al 8000 solo hay un pasito


----------



## Pepe Broz (28 Ene 2010)

Vde dijo:


> Que gusto volver por este hilo casi año y medio despues del ostion que desplomo la bolsa
> 
> Esto esta que se cae de nuevo :Baile:



Son días como los de esta semana que hacen grande este hilo.


----------



## tonuel (28 Ene 2010)

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2010)

Ha llegado al Ibex Don Falcone con las rebajas!!!!!!!!!
Banco Popular Español

Harbinger Capital Partners Master Fund I Ltd. comunica a la CNMV posiciones cortas en dos de sus fondos:

- Harbinger Capital Partners Master Fund I, Ltd. 3.140.487 acciones o el 0,24% del capital

- Harbinger Capital Partners Special Situations Fund, L.P. = 0 acciones o el 0% del capital.

Bankinter

Marshall Wace LLP comunica a la CNMV posiciones cortas de 1.350.291 acciones o el 0,29% del capital. 








Mañana a saco pacu,ni buscar rebote,a lo locooooo


----------



## carvil (28 Ene 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Modo clandestino on]
> Tenía en el DJI mi punto de no retorno en 10100.
> Desde mi modesta opinión se nos han escurrido los dedos de la cornisa.
> Defcon y tal y cual




Por mis niveles estamos todavia en el alambre, es una zona.


Salu2


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Saludos :Baile:



Mañana a zumbarles,pon el sello a indra,y saca los tonueles a calentar que mañana se van a hinchar :XX:


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

HL, recuerda que cuando posteamos las noticias de la CNMV ... ese día suben... así que mañana subidón!!!! XDDD


----------



## tonuel (28 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mañana a zumbarles,pon el sello a indra,y saca los tonueles a calentar que mañana se van a hinchar :XX:



Marchando... :Baile:

INDRA -5,16%







Saludos :´(


----------



## Burney (28 Ene 2010)

Dawkins dijo:


> Te he contestado justo cuando se ha caido el foro un rato.. no se ha llegado a enviar mi reply.
> 
> Decía que ya había visto tu gráfico, pero la interpretación no era clara.. habrá rebote o no? xD
> Es guano definitivo?
> ...



hombre... tarde o temprano habrá rebote... el tema es cuando y desde donde... 

en el gráfico se ve cómo el 11200 fué un nivel de soporte importante, y ésta mañana lo pullbackeó y al no superarlo era un punto claro de apertura de cortos

niveles de rebote hay un posible nivel en 10560, y otro en 11100, pero a saber la fuerza que tendrá la corrección...



tonuel dijo:


> Saludos :Baile:




ostia jajajajaj


----------



## tonuel (28 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> mañana subidón!!!! XDDD





Lo mismo se dijo ayer... 8:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> HL, recuerda que cuando posteamos las noticias de la CNMV ... ese día suben... así que mañana subidón!!!! XDDD



El pop lo tiene bien jodido,le llevo vigilando desde ayer,en subaste han tirado el 5,5 han soltado lo que no esta en los escritos,cuando haces pop ya no hay stop.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2010)

Las maquinas automaticas de hacer cortos y reventar soportes se han activado... maricon el ultimo.

Oh Carpatos ten piedad de nosotros!

PD: Catacrack estos tienen cara de llevarse tu taxi hasta con los clientes dentro jajajajaja


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mañana a saco pacu,ni buscar rebote,a lo locooooo



Esta mañana decías que te daba cangelo abrir cortos y mira que ha pasado, deberías estar dentro, ahora dices que mañana entrarás corto a saco y será el momento ideal para que rematen a las gacelas.

Date cuenta de hasta que punto tu sentimiento es siempre el contrario


----------



## Catacrack (28 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Esta mañana decías que te daba cangelo abrir cortos y mira que ha pasado, deberías estar dentro, ahora dices que mañana entrarás corto a saco y será el momento ideal para que rematen a las gacelas.
> 
> Date cuenta de hasta que punto tu sentimiento es siempre el contrario



Ya hace tiempo que HL es un indicador fiable si vas contra el te llevas su dinero.

HL ves pasado el SLK a mi nombre, gayer!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Esta mañana decías que te daba cangelo abrir cortos y mira que ha pasado, deberías estar dentro, ahora dices que mañana entrarás corto a saco y será el momento ideal para que rematen a las gacelas.
> 
> Date cuenta de hasta que punto tu sentimiento es siempre el contrario



Esta mañana le he metido cortos a telecinco 10.6 salida a 10,4
Cortos a Iberia en 2,27 salida a 2,20 ademas de numeros escarceos intradia de contratos.
No he cargado mucho por k creia que subiriamos mas,pero en fin,esto ya no tiene solucion,de aqui al abismo.


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo mismo se dijo ayer... 8:



Mañana no es un dia cualquiera:

- Víspera de luna llena, siempre hay cambio de tendencia.
- Muchos de mis sistemas de timing coinciden en ese dia como cambio de tendencia también.
- Se ha hecho demasiada leña, las gacelas ya tienen el rojo metido hasta el cerebelo.

Cárpatos ha puesto antes un par de gráficos de las manos débiles comprando fuerte mientras empezaba toda la bajada, ahora la mayoría estará lo suficiente escaldada como para ponerse a abrir cortos, es la ley de la selva.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Mañana no es un dia cualquiera:
> 
> - *Víspera de luna llena, siempre hay cambio de tendencia.*
> - Muchos de mis sistemas de timing coinciden en ese dia como cambio de tendencia también.
> ...



Pues nada,mañana ponte largo en apertura,que te lo vas a llevar muerto :XX:


----------



## Interesado (28 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Mañana no es un dia cualquiera:
> 
> - Víspera de luna llena, siempre hay cambio de tendencia.
> - Muchos de mis sistemas de timing coinciden en ese dia como cambio de tendencia también.
> ...



Y tienes también lo de Bernanke, que ya está descontadísimo... pero cualquier excusa es buena.

Está tan claro que nos vamos a la mierda... que mejor estar fuera hasta que se confirme.

Total, poco importa empezar en los 11000 o los 10000 cuando el objetivo son los 3000.


----------



## destr0 (28 Ene 2010)

Aún dudáis de quien va a ser la cabeza de turco de todo esto?

Bernanke [Imprimir] 



Parece ser que la votación para nominar a Bernanke, será entre las 4 y las 6 PM hora del este, es decir si no me equivoco entre las 23 horas hora española y la una de la madrugada


----------



## ghkghk (28 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Mañana no es un dia cualquiera:
> 
> - Víspera de luna llena, siempre hay cambio de tendencia.
> - Muchos de mis sistemas de timing coinciden en ese dia como cambio de tendencia también.
> ...




¿En serio lo de la luna llena es una de tus variables?


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Pues nada,mañana ponte largo en apertura,que te lo vas a llevar muerto :XX:



Es posible que lo haga


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿En serio lo de la luna llena es una de tus variables?



Coge un gráfico y mira que ocurre los dias de luna llena y nueva, luego vienes aquí y me dices si es descabellado o no usar ese indicador.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Coge un gráfico y mira que ocurre los dias de luna llena y nueva, luego vienes aquí y me dices si es descabellado o no usar ese indicador.



No dudo que estadísticamente se haya producido una distorsión, como si los días 8 suben más que los 11... Pero dudo que eso afecte el ánimo de los inversores, aun a riesgo de equivocarme.


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Aún dudáis de quien va a ser la cabeza de turco de todo esto?
> 
> Bernanke [Imprimir]
> 
> ...



Yo creo que se está descontando su posible no reelencción, pero creo que o cuentan con destituirlo. Como decía alguien esta mañana (posiblemente tu) no se ha nombrado a ningún candidato alternativo.

Cuando salió Greenspan el nombre de Bernanke estuvo sonando desde varios meses antes.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Es posible que lo haga



Hoy era el dia del rebote,pero vamos,un toque al 11200 y luego otro acercamiento y para abajo con todo el equipo....esto no sube si no suben los yankis,y los yankis han perdido el 1080 del esepe como cierre asi esta noche se caga la perra....otra cosa es que salga de nuevo el tito ben y los futuros mañaneros vengan bien,entonces tendrias que estar comprado hoy de ultima hora con el panico,aunque creo que mañana no se le saque mucho.

Recordad hamijos,los largos no se tocan ni con un palo :XX:


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Por mis niveles estamos todavia en el alambre, es una zona.
> 
> 
> Salu2



Yo lo miro al haber perdido la zona del triple techo del DJI en Octubre 09.Se supone que era un soporte.
Míralo y me dices que te parece
Las directrices alcistas de largo y corto plazo ya se han perdido...
O encarrilan pronto...
S2 Al final me van a pillar:´(


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que se está descontando su posible no reelencción, pero creo que o cuentan con destituirlo. Como decía alguien esta mañana (posiblemente tu) no se ha nombrado a ningún candidato alternativo.
> 
> Cuando salió Greenspan el nombre de Bernanke estuvo sonando desde varios meses antes.



Si no sale mañana Viernes negro y cierran las bolsas a la rusa jajajajaja


----------



## carvil (28 Ene 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Yo lo miro al haber perdido la zona del triple techo del DJI en Octubre 09.Se supone que era un soporte.
> Míralo y me dices que te parece
> Las directrices alcistas de largo y corto plazo ya se han perdido...
> O encarrilan pronto...
> S2 Al final me van a pillar:´(




Lo miro en un rato tengo todas las pantallas petadas.

Salu2


----------



## chameleon (28 Ene 2010)

que feo se ha quedado todo. yo he entrado largo antes de cerrar la sesión, si no recupera el SP tal que YA! va a haber un desplome de esos del 10%

que reelijan a bernanke si no quieren otra debacle bursátil en 2010


----------



## Deudor (28 Ene 2010)

Todavía queda mucha sesión.
Tankis.
La damosa mano de Dios, es la mano de Obama, no puede permitir que comience una nueva crisis y haya empezado en un comentario suyo.
Un cierre ahora mismo debajo de 1.080 sería criminal.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> que feo se ha quedado todo. yo he entrado largo antes de cerrar la sesión, si no recupera el SP tal que YA! va a haber un desplome de esos del 10%
> 
> que reelijan a bernanke si no quieren otra debacle bursátil en 2010



No lo dudes,te vas a hinchar a comprar repsoles a menos de 8 dentro de poco.


----------



## chameleon (28 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No lo dudes,te vas a hinchar a comprar repsoles a menos de 8 dentro de poco.



jajaja eso parece 
y pensar que tuve 40.000 eur en repsolitos a 12, qué lástima

la bolsa abre todos los días, hacia arriba o hacia abajo podemos ganar


----------



## El_Presi (28 Ene 2010)

Vde dijo:


> Que gusto volver por este hilo casi año y medio despues del ostion que desplomo la bolsa
> 
> Esto esta que se cae de nuevo :Baile:



cuando entran al hilo los no habituales es que toca cambio de tendencia


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> jajaja eso parece
> y pensar que tuve 40.000 eur en repsolitos a 12, qué lástima
> 
> la bolsa abre todos los días, hacia arriba o hacia abajo podemos ganar



... calla que yo no puedo ni mirar el ibex...

Estuve con 60 mil euros en Sacyr (20x3) corto en 9 euros y me la metieron doblada...

Ahora la veo a estos precios y me entra depresión jajaja (Jamás, mi carácter no me lo permite...)


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Ene 2010)

Luca, ¿al final vendiste MTS?


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> No dudo que estadísticamente se haya producido una distorsión, como si los días 8 suben más que los 11... Pero dudo que eso afecte el ánimo de los inversores, aun a riesgo de equivocarme.



Da lo mismo, hay que usarlo para lo que sirve: dia de cambio de tendencia, dura uno o dos dias, a veces ni eso, solo el día de la víspera.

Pero viene estupendamente para hacer una predicción y sacar unos puntos en un intradía si quieres.

Ya he explicado muchas veces en este hilo el porqué ocurre ese fenómeno estacional, que no solo se trata de un 'alineamiento de planetas' sino de algo mucho más concreto y material, Google es tu amigo


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

El_Presi dijo:


> cuando entran al hilo los no habituales es que toca cambio de tendencia



Eso ha sido muy, pero que muy agudo, como decían los Tip y Coll


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ene 2010)

Vaya, falto un par de horas y la que liáis.
Cuanta gente nueva por el hilo. Como os atrae la carnaza, buitrecillos.

Bueno, ahora que todos vemos esto como linea de no retorno, todos nos pondremos cortos y empezara a subir... ¿No?


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ene 2010)

la semana que viene subimos


----------



## chollero (28 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> el SP se mantiene por encima de los mínimos de ayer
> llegó a objetivo que era el soporte entorno a 1085.
> a los europeos nos faltava el último hervor guanil
> 
> la subida mañana va a ser importante



ya empiezan a opinar los pillados, eso os pasa por jugar con el dinero de los leoncios


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> la semana que viene subimos



Eso llevas diciendo dias,que vamos a subir,cada dia te pareces mas al de tu firma,yo tambien quiero que suba para poner mejor las banderillas,pero habra que adaptarse al medio y saber torear en todas las plazas


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Eso llevas diciendo dias,que vamos a subir,cada dia te pareces mas al de tu firma,yo tambien quiero que suba para poner mejor las banderillas,pero habra que adaptarse al medio y saber torear en todas las plazas



Es que con estas caiditas la gente se acojona muy rapido 

Hay que mantener la moral y las plusvalías altas


----------



## carvil (28 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Lo miro en un rato tengo todas las pantallas petadas.
> 
> Salu2



Wbufette miráte el canal desde Julio, para mí la zona de referencia en DJI es la zona 10.000-100

La directriz alcista de Noviembre ya nos la pulimos hace unos dias.

Según mi punto de vista.


Salu2


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ene 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Es que con estas caiditas la gente se acojona muy rapido
> 
> Hay que mantener la moral y las plusvalías altas



Yo la moral la mantengo alta dentro de lo posible, porque el dinero que me estoy jugando no lo necesito (de momento) y además es poca cantidad.

Pero dime la receta para mantener las plusvalías altas... :´´(


----------



## chollero (28 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo la moral la mantengo alta dentro de lo posible, porque el dinero que me estoy jugando no lo necesito (de momento) y además es poca cantidad.
> 
> Pero dime la receta para mantener las plusvalías altas... :´´(



os mando un link para mantener las plusvalias

LUDOPATIA,


----------



## chameleon (28 Ene 2010)

no entiendo nada las ondas con que hemos bajado
a ver si viene LCASC y lo aclara un poco


----------



## chollero (28 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> no entiendo nada las ondas con que hemos bajado
> a ver si viene LCASC y lo aclara un poco



esta es la onda "E", de Expansiva, 


pd: es hora de cortos sin prisas amigos.


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

Kujire dice en su blog que Bernanke ahora mismo no tiene votos suficientes, aunque no aclara más la situación.


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

Veo mucha presión... para los cortos...


----------



## Claca (28 Ene 2010)

chollero dijo:


> esta es la onda "E", de Expansiva,
> 
> 
> pd: es hora de cortos sin prisas amigos.



¿Como esta? ::







100% tonueliana


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Ene 2010)

Noticia confidencial:
Comprar acciones de tipex, se necesitara mucho para borrar de todos los billetes en euros la palabra EYPO


----------



## chameleon (28 Ene 2010)

Claca, hazla con velas y mira que te sale


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ene 2010)

Estoy haciendo grandes esfuerzos y conteniendome para no entrar corta en algo, pero seguro que en ese momento empieza la corrección de la bajada y se pone a subir, así que me estoy quietecita.

Yo creo que me estoy curando, aunque me ha costado una pasta la desintoxicación.


----------



## donpepito (28 Ene 2010)

PM... veo un cierre de posis cortas....


----------



## Claca (28 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> Claca, hazla con velas y mira que te sale



He dormido sólo tres horas y estoy espeso.... ¿A qué te refieres?


----------



## Interesado (28 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> Claca, hazla con velas y mira que te sale



Eso es lo que estaba diciendo yo el viernes pasado (a raíz de la observación de claca):
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-4790.html#post2404481

Lo que no sé es que fiabilidad darle a la figura. Habríamos hecho los tres máximos y los tres mínimos y en principio es señal de continuación de tendencia... con lo que ahora tendría que venir un subidón brutal (al menos tan brutal como el bajón). ¿Mero whisful thinking?


----------



## Diegales (28 Ene 2010)

Desde luego no se os puede dejar solos. Me despierto esta magnana con el IBEX en verde oscuro. Salgo de casa, llego al trabajo y al salir de una reunion me lo encuentro de rojo intenso!! ?Se puede saber que habeis hecho?

?El siguiente grafico se ha visto por aqui?







Esta tomado de aqui: "Breakdown!" by Brian Bloom, FSU Editorial 01/25/2010

Que cada uno lo interprete como quiera. Pero la cosa pinta de color muy feo.


----------



## Claca (28 Ene 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Eso es lo que estaba diciendo yo el viernes pasado (a raíz de la observación de claca):
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-4790.html#post2404481
> 
> Lo que no sé es que fiabilidad darle a la figura. Habríamos hecho los tres máximos y los tres mínimos y en principio es señal de continuación de tendencia... con lo que ahora tendría que venir un subidón brutal (al menos tan brutal como el bajón). ¿Mero whisful thinking?



Si no me equivoco hoy habría roto por abajo, pero no se ha presentado demasiada batalla. Mañana veremos, que yo he apostado (sobre el papel, de momento) por el rebote y eso implicaría volver a meternos dentro del expansivo.

Estaría bien tener unas gafas "visión mano-fuerte" para saber qué es lo realmente relevante y lo que no.


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Si no me equivoco hoy habría roto por abajo, pero no se ha presentado demasiada batalla. Mañana veremos, que yo he apostado (sobre el papel, de momento) por el rebote y eso implicaría volver a meternos dentro del expansivo.
> 
> Estaría bien tener unas gafas "visión mano-fuerte" para saber qué es lo realmente relevante y lo que no.



Pues están metiendo más volumen a la baja desde que se ha votado a Bernie, aunque parece que aun habrá otra votación para confirmar.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ene 2010)

_¡Primer visto bueno a Bernanke!

El Senado ha puesto punto y final a la primera vuelta, que se ha saldado con 77 votos a favor frente a 23 en contra. Ahora sólo queda esperar la confirmación, para lo que el presidente de la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos necesita 51 apoyos._


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

Fumata blanca, al final confirman a Bernanke.

El saldo de los leoncios del S&P ha terminado en negativo, pero bajando hasta el final, parece que quieren hacer un mínimo algo más abajo.

Yo he calculado que el minimo en el S&P podría estar alrededor de 1055, aunque han cerrado por encima de 1080 por muy poco.


----------



## Interesado (28 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Si no me equivoco hoy habría roto por abajo, pero no se ha presentado demasiada batalla. Mañana veremos, que yo he apostado (sobre el papel, de momento) por el rebote y eso implicaría volver a meternos dentro del expansivo.
> 
> Estaría bien tener unas gafas "visión mano-fuerte" para saber qué es lo realmente relevante y lo que no.



Cierto, lo había mirado mal.

Estaba repasando la caída desde máximos y me da la impresión que dibuja el escenario que el lado alcista del hilo está pronosticando desde hace un tiempo.

Después de un lateral alcista, hubo una caída que retrocedió como un año y después un rebote fuerte que nos llevó a máximos para volver a caer.

Los que creemos (creíamos) que volveríamos a ver máximos estamos apostando porque se repite la película. Claro que entonces esa primera corrección no fue tan fuerte como ahora, pero también el lateral duró bastante más.

A mi no me cuadra el timing. Y aún si esta caída es la buena, me parecería más lógico probar otra vez la directriz del movimiento alcista anterior sobre los 11500 (lo de volver a ver máximos ya empiezo a descartarlo).

Al fin y al cabo es lo que hicimos en los 16.000 con el pico de 14400. Sin una corrección de ese estilo, esta caída no tiene la solidez que debería para llevarnos a los 3000.

Pero claro, igual las manos fuertes no opinan lo mismo que yo... :rolleye:

EDIT: En septiembre de 2007, la primera corrección se paró en 23.6% de toda la subida anterior. Que es dónde estamos ahora respecto de los mínimos de marzo.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ene 2010)

yo voto también por el rebote

esta bajada es un fraude


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

Es muy interesante ver lo que está haciendo el Stoxx en gráfico mensual (aunque no se donde conseguir uno para ponerlo aquí).

Ahora mismo vemos una envolvente bajista y mañana es el último dia de trading del mes, para que no exista envolvente el Stoxx debería subir mañana hasta más arriba de 2818.

Si no se consiguiera cerrar por encima de ese objetivo mañana confirmaríamos la envolvente en gráfico mensual y febrero sería bajista, no creo que sea eso lo que suceda pero ya veremos.

edito: en semanal estamos justo sobre la media de 50, que entorno más interesante para un rebote...o para el guano definitivo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Ene 2010)

Ayer estuve pensando mucho sobre la figura del Ibex, y planteándome si me había equivocado en mi planteamiento... me preocupaba mucho, el alto nivel de sobreventa del mercado...

Mirad este gráfico del Ibex... no tiene ni fecha ni precios, es un gráfico diario...







Saludos...

PD: Kujire, al final lo he puesto en burbuja.info... me paga mejor calopez... :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ayer estuve pensando mucho sobre la figura del Ibex, y planteándome si me había equivocado en mi planteamiento... me preocupaba mucho, el alto nivel de sobreventa del mercado...
> 
> Mirad este gráfico del Ibex... no tiene ni fecha ni precios, es un gráfico diario...
> 
> ...



No se ve el gráfico, pongo la URL:

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/32774cebce.jpg

Creo que no está en esa dirección, mira bien a ver


----------



## Claca (28 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ayer estuve pensando mucho sobre la figura del Ibex, y planteándome si me había equivocado en mi planteamiento... me preocupaba mucho, el alto nivel de sobreventa del mercado...
> 
> Mirad este gráfico del Ibex... no tiene ni fecha ni precios, es un gráfico diario...
> 
> ...



Hola, LCASC

Se echa de menos tu análisis ondístico 

No se ve la imagen o, al menos, yo no puedo visionarla. Prueba imageshack.

PD: Mulder tampoco, así que será cosa de la página esa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No se ve el gráfico, pongo la URL:
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/32774cebce.jpg
> 
> Creo que no está en esa dirección, mira bien a ver



Si que se ve el gráfico, y si que está en esa URL, lo primero que he hecho al entrar en burbuja.info es cambiarme la configuración a la "antigua"... 8:

Saludos...

PD: Al final de la página, a la izquierda. _"Diseño antiguo"_


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Hola, LCASC
> 
> Se echa de menos tu análisis ondístico
> 
> ...



Hola Claca, ya lo puse creo que el viernes, para mi hemos comenzado la OndaC, esto es solo el comienzo de la subonda1 de C, como toda onda impulsiva en 5 subsubondas.

Saludos...


----------



## Interesado (28 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ayer estuve pensando mucho sobre la figura del Ibex, y planteándome si me había equivocado en mi planteamiento... me preocupaba mucho, el alto nivel de sobreventa del mercado...
> 
> Mirad este gráfico del Ibex... no tiene ni fecha ni precios, es un gráfico diario...
> 
> ...



Es lo que estaba comentando hace unos posts. Ese fue el inicio del guano en cuanto a máximos, pero en abril se rebotó otra vez hasta que falló al llegar a la directriz alcista anterior.

En cambio, si estamos en Septiembre se confirmaría lo que decía Mulder de volver a hacer máximos antes de rebotar. Si estamos en Diciembre, ya hemos visto los máximos, quedaría aún más bajada, pero también quedaría un rebote hasta los 11500 o por ahí.

Incluso es posible que si el rebote llega lo suficientemente tarde (escenario) claca, volvamos a ver máximos aún sin pasar la directriz alcista (mediados de abril grosso modo).


----------



## Claca (28 Ene 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Es lo que estaba comentando hace unos posts. Ese fue el inicio del guano en cuanto a máximos, pero en abril se rebotó otra vez hasta que falló al llegar a la directriz alcista anterior.
> 
> En cambio, si estamos en Septiembre se confirmaría lo que decía Mulder de volver a hacer máximos antes de rebotar. Si estamos en Diciembre, ya hemos visto los máximos, quedaría aún más bajada, pero también quedaría un rebote hasta los 11500 o por ahí.
> 
> Incluso es posible que si el rebote llega lo suficientemente tarde (escenario) claca, volvamos a ver máximos aún sin pasar la directriz alcista (mediados de abril grosso modo).



Una chorradita, el mismo escenario de 2008 ponderado a niveles actuales:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

A ver... acab de llegar de fiesta... veamos...

Gracias al dios del trueno vi la luz y me deshice de los cfd de Mts.mc... a las 15:30 -750€ de pérdidas... lo compenso sobradamente... lo que me ha bajado mi nasdaq-cartera no importa, sigo en verde virtual con margen.

Siempre he sido contrario a los análisis de mulder ´más que nada porque solo mira gráficos, esta vez que aposté por el confirmo en no confiar nunca más aunque acierte XD

Estamos en sobreventa y bernabeke ha ganado, mulder dice ahora nosequé rollos de lunas y demás paridas alcistas, pero vamos, hoy por la mañana y ayer comentaba fuertes correcciones el viernes...

Mi opinión es que esto es (para mercado yanki) bull trap, para el año nuevo chino rebotaremos de la leche...(14 febrero)- tenéis la pista en MPEL por ejemplo....14 de febrero, luna llena, lo comento con tiempo, acepto barra libre de owned XD

En el ibex 35 sólo voy a operar con timocinco y bastante pendiente del dividendo, voy a ponerme en contacto con una amiga mía italiana que trabaja en esta tele para info insider.

Por lo demás sois bastante alarmistas, hoy he estado en una junta extraordinaria de una empresa del IBex... mirando las cifras... comentado con jerifaltes los numeros... para mi no hay dudas...

Saludos ludópatas... XD


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2010)

A los buenos días!



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> A ver... acab de llegar de fiesta... veamos...
> 
> Gracias al dios del trueno vi la luz y me deshice de los cfd de Mts.mc... a las 15:30 -750€ de pérdidas... lo compenso sobradamente... lo que me ha bajado mi nasdaq-cartera no importa, sigo en verde virtual con margen.
> 
> ...



Siempre que recomiendo algo no espero que nadie me siga, si lo hace mejor, así estoy acompañado 

De todas formas suelo dar razones por las que considero que ocurrirá algo, no me gusta decir 'esto será así porque lo digo yo'. También avisé de mi salida de MTS, si hubieras vendido en ese momento habrías hecho plusvalías.

Hoy esperaba bajada en el caso de que el dia de ayer hubiera sido alcista (que era lo que tenía previsto), pero no lo fue.

Por otra parte, creo que el Stoxx debería hacer un mínimo hoy en 2721 o 2700 antes de rebotar, si rebota sin hacer esos mínimos antes me parecería poco fiable.

Incluso tengo un objetivo (más improbable) en 2645 si las cosas se torcieran mucho, aunque confío en que hoy será un dia de rebote, pero eso no quiere decir que antes sigamos escarbando un poco más.

El más probable sería 2700, yo voy a mantenerme fuera y puede que entre largo en algún valor hacia el final de la sesión, según como vea la situación.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

Yo no entraría en nada hasta el 1 de febrero, ni largo ni corto.

Mulder, si hubiera comprado cuando el window dressing habría perdido el doble...

Me he salido a 29.xx


----------



## chameleon (29 Ene 2010)

el SP ayer hizo cuatro ondas desde mínimos. queda la duda si ha sido ABC y haora guano o 1234 y falta un tirón al alza. 

para que el tirón ocurra debe mantenerse por encima de 1083,14


----------



## tonuel (29 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Por lo demás* sois bastante alarmistas*, hoy he estado en una junta extraordinaria de una empresa del IBex... mirando las cifras... comentado con jerifaltes los numeros... para mi no hay dudas...
> 
> Saludos ludópatas... XD




Será mejor que no te duermas... 8:


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo no entraría en nada hasta el 1 de febrero, ni largo ni corto.
> 
> Mulder, si hubiera comprado cuando el window dressing habría perdido el doble...
> 
> Me he salido a 29.xx



Pues las MTS me siguen tentando para ponerme largo, pero voy a esperarme hasta media tarde para tomar una decisión.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Ene 2010)

Va coño todos largos que esta es la buena. A este toro no lo esquiva ni José Tomás.

PD. Wishful thinking at its best.


----------



## Hagen (29 Ene 2010)

Largo en Muenchener Rueck, esta en la parte baja del lateral que lleva desarrollando.

Tenemos que subir con el dato de esta tarde de USA.

La siguiente caida si que sera el guanazoooo


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Ene 2010)

Buenas,

Aquí estoy con un cafecito observando los toros desde la barrera. No voy a entrar en nada de momento porque no se si vamos, venimos o nos quedamos.

Hasta la gráfica de hoy del EUR/USD representa la indecisión total.


----------



## Catacrack (29 Ene 2010)

Tasa de paro del cuarto trimestre de 2009 sube de 17,93 a 18,83%, peor cifra desde 1998.


----------



## dillei (29 Ene 2010)

Las gaviotas sobrevuelan...

... algunos miran para arriba

a ver a quien le cae el guano en el jerol

.


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2010)

Buenos días...

Luca.. MELCO tiene resultados el martes... los ves positivos...??? mejor 1T del 2010... aunque los ludupachinos, quizás han hecho una campaña navideña en los casinos. XD

DRYSHIP en la línea de salida.


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2010)

El SPIKE de rigor en ENMD ha sido ejecutado, con poco volumen... pero lo han llevado acabo... estaba escrito. XD

ONCY otra igual... y ENCO ... por el mismo camino.


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2010)

Se avecina otra "dolorosa sesión" para el cruce euro/dólar, con los inversores penalizando a Grecia y con un dato de PIB en EEUU que se prevé sólido.

La ruptura definitiva del 1,3912 podría llevar a una prueba rápida del 1,3820. El cruce está ahora en 1,3973.

Para que el dólar tenga un nuevo impulso, la cifra del PIB de EEUU tendría que ser bastante sólida, las previsiones de consenso hablan de una subida del 4,8% del PIB, el mercado espera una cifra superior. "Sólo una cifra del 6% o superior sorprendería"


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2010)

A que hora dan el dato del PIB usa???
Esto de momento no tiene mucha pinta de largos,me da que va a ser como ayer


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Ene 2010)

Cáraptos is your friend:



> *A las 14.30:
> 
> - PIB DEL CUARTO TRIMESTRE avance:
> 
> ...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Luca.. MELCO tiene resultados el martes... los ves positivos...??? mejor 1T del 2010... aunque los ludupachinos, quizás han hecho una campaña navideña en los casinos. XD
> 
> DRYSHIP en la línea de salida.



Llevo un casino porque LSV estaba muy alta y son valores defensivos, ayer me funcionó bastante bien...

Los chinos por O_O irán allí a dejarse la pasta por tolvas si es necesario, son viciosos tela, para el Q1 2010 puede estar en 8,xx USD....


----------



## tonuel (29 Ene 2010)

No he podido estar atento hoy al mercado...


¿Cómo están siendo las subidas que vaticinabais...?

¿Vertiginosas...? 8:



Saludos 8:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2010)

Yo estoy corto en el ibex en 10900,pongo stop en 10870 y a disfrutar del viaje

PD: Pongo la mano en 10800 jajajajaja


----------



## rosonero (29 Ene 2010)

Buenos días a la forería !!

Alas 11:00 había el dato de la inflación en la eurozona,


> se espera interanual de +1,2 % y tasa de paro, se espera 10,1 %



pero Cárpatos parece haberse olvidado de actualizarlo.

Alguien sabe cómo ha quedado, aunque no parece haber tenido ninguna repercusión en el stoxx a parte de un tímido spyke al alza.

Pd. Para los amantes del vino 

http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/finanzas-personales/Caixa-Galicia-ofrece-clientes-descuentos-compra-vinos/20100127cdscdsfpe_3/cdsfin/


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Ene 2010)

Buenos días...  Qué poco éxito ha tenido el gráfico que colgué ayer... : para ser una bola de cristal con nuestro futuro tendría que haber tenido más éxito... ienso:

En fin, ya lo dije ayer en el blog de Kujire, mirad lo que está frenando al Ibex... poned en gráfico diario la MM200... como la perdamos nos vamos a reir muchísimo... (sobretodo los que vayamos cortos... 8

Saludos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cáraptos is your friend:
> 
> *A las 14.30:
> 
> ...




Me parece una previsión muy ambiciosa, no sé si se llegará a cumplir ienso:

Con el S&P por debajo de 1080 ya tiene pinta que nos vamos a los 10.000 sin rebote.

¿Qué opinión os da el POP para cortos? Vi el otro día la exposición que tenía en créditos inmobiliarios y tiene pinta de irse a la quiebra ::


----------



## sapito (29 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...  Qué poco éxito ha tenido el gráfico que colgué ayer... : para ser una bola de cristal con nuestro futuro tendría que haber tenido más éxito... ienso:
> 
> En fin, ya lo dije ayer en el blog de Kujire, mirad lo que está frenando al Ibex... poned en gráfico diario la MM200... como la perdamos nos vamos a reir muchísimo... (sobretodo los que vayamos cortos... 8
> 
> Saludos...



Es que te ha quedado un poco críptico...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...  Qué poco éxito ha tenido el gráfico que colgué ayer... : para ser una bola de cristal con nuestro futuro tendría que haber tenido más éxito... ienso:
> 
> En fin, ya lo dije ayer en el blog de Kujire, mirad lo que está frenando al Ibex... poned en gráfico diario la MM200... como la perdamos nos vamos a reir muchísimo... (sobretodo los que vayamos cortos... 8
> 
> Saludos...



A mi no me sale el grafico,me sale una x como fallo de imagen


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...  Qué poco éxito ha tenido el gráfico que colgué ayer... : para ser una bola de cristal con nuestro futuro tendría que haber tenido más éxito... ienso:
> 
> En fin, ya lo dije ayer en el blog de Kujire, mirad lo que está frenando al Ibex... poned en gráfico diario la MM200... como la perdamos nos vamos a reir muchísimo... (sobretodo los que vayamos cortos... 8
> 
> Saludos...



Yo no llegué a verlo, muy a mi pesar.

¿oorque no lo cuelgas de nuevo?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Ene 2010)

sapito dijo:


> Es que te ha quedado un poco críptico...



Jeje, la gracia era hacer alguna pregunta...  El viernes pasado dije que comenzaba la OndaC, al haber roto la linea de no-retorno en el Ibex, dije que la OndaC se parecería mucho a la OndaA(la que nos llevó de 16000 a 6700). Ahora estamos en la subonda1 de C, y puse el gráfico de la subonda1 de A, para hacer la comparativa... las flechas eran el máximo de entonces y el sitio donde creo que estamos ahora... debajo también señalé la sobreventa que también hubo en ese momento y que parece la justificación a un "supuesto" rebote...

Saludos...

PD: No niego que vaya a haber algun rebotillo, pero ahora mismo la tendencia principal de medio plazo vuelve a ser bajista (la de largo plazo, nunca ha dejado de serlo...)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no llegué a verlo, muy a mi pesar.
> 
> ¿oorque no lo cuelgas de nuevo?









Si no lo ves, dímelo y lo pego en el blog de Kujire... 

De todas formas, cámbiate el diseño a clásico, a ver si es eso...


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Ene 2010)

Pues yo tengo el "bonito y nuevo diseño" y lo veo perfectamente (el de ayer también).
Quizás no todos estáis elegidos para compartir esta información tan privilegiada.
Ooooohhhhmmmmmm


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ene 2010)

¿Hacemos la porra para ver que pasará a las 14.30?

a) PIB menor de lo previsto => Wano
b) PIB mayor/igual a la previsión => Rocket jump


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Ene 2010)

Yo voto a)


----------



## Hagen (29 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Hacemos la porra para ver que pasará a las 14.30?
> 
> a) PIB menor de lo previsto => Wano
> b) PIB mayor/igual a la previsión => Rocket jump



c) PIB peor de lo esperado => subida

Cuanto mas suba el PIBs mas posibilidades de recuperancion del empleo, cuando se recupere el empleo.... fuera estimulos y caida de bolsas.

OSAMA ha anunciado 5.000 dolares por nuevos empleado

De todas maneras habra que ver como van las bolsas antes del comunicado...... si suben es que vamos a bajar..... y al cotrario


----------



## Catacrack (29 Ene 2010)

No contemplas todas las variables yo pienso que el dato sera menor, se podria interpretar como menos bueno del deseado pero subiremos.

La verdad es que esta semana he salido virgen y con algunos beneficios asi que no creo que entre ninguna orden, paso de que me violen el viernes por la tarde.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

Pues yo voto c)


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si no lo ves, dímelo y lo pego en el blog de Kujire...
> 
> De todas formas, cámbiate el diseño a clásico, a ver si es eso...



Nada, sigo sin verla, me he pasado al diseño antiguo y tampoco, parece que el problema es que no me carga la URL original de la imagen, no se porque razón.

Pasa un montón de tiempo intentando cargarla pero al final da error de timeout, ahora mismo me está sucediendo igual que ayer, además desde el iphone con el 3G tampoco me carga.

Tengo una ADSL normalita de Telefónica, aunque el iphone con 3G también es Telefónica.


----------



## rosonero (29 Ene 2010)

Joer, cada vez que intento ver el gráfico de LCASC peta el servidor. Por cierto, que los 5 minutos de Calopez cada vez que nos deja tirados son muy de funcionario ... "en cinco minutos le atiendo" :XX: (o hasta de mujer "en cinco minutos estoy lista") 

Mientras andaba esperando pensaba que durante la subida de los 10000 a los 12200 fui mayormente contratendencia buscando resistencias para ponerme corto y ahora que llevamos más de 1000 puntazos de bajada busco primordialmente soportes para ponerme largo y acertar el rebote :ouch:

¿cómo puede costar(nos) tanto asumir lo de la tendencia es tu amiga? 

Pd. Enhorabuena a LCASC por haberlo tenido claro desde los 117XX


----------



## Catacrack (29 Ene 2010)

Yo siempre la veo. Y siempre me fijo en el borron de typex.

ADSL jazztel.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo siempre la veo. Y siempre me fijo en el borron de typex.
> 
> ADSL jazztel.



Je je yo también me he fijado en el typex.
ADSL yacom.


----------



## Hagen (29 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Je je yo también me he fijado en el typex.
> ADSL yacom.



Yo tengo servicio back-up

Tengo 3 wifis de vecinos pirateadas, asi si no va una...... pues a la siguiene...

mas info google, preguntar por wifislax y cia

Esto si que es perroflautismo....... y la htc de la empresa


----------



## aksarben (29 Ene 2010)

Otra a) por aquí.

+10 caracteres y tal


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Yo tengo servicio back-up
> 
> Tengo 3 wifis de vecinos pirateadas, asi si no va una...... pues a la siguiene...
> 
> ...



¿Pero todas están sin password? porque si es así vaya mina


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Ene 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Wbufette miráte el canal desde Julio, para mí la zona de referencia en DJI es la zona 10.000-100
> 
> La directriz alcista de Noviembre ya nos la pulimos hace unos dias.
> 
> ...



Pues estamos diciendo lo mismo,co*o!!

Es un gráfico en cierres.
El 10100 aprox es el triple techo de octubre 09 y coincide con el fibo del último impulso de subida.
Ayer salvaron los muebles en el último minuto.
S2


----------



## Hagen (29 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Pero todas están sin password? porque si es así vaya mina



Estan con clave WEP (hackeada en 5 minutos con 4 paquetes IV)


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Pero todas están sin password? porque si es así vaya mina



Yo tengo una de 6 megas a tope de señal abierta ^__^! Aunque soy bueno y solo la uso para cuando estoy bajando al máximo en el otro pc, para navegar más fluidamente.

Por cierto, largo en IBE a 6.15 ... con mínima carga, upsss jaja

Hay que decirle a Calopez que vuelva a poner los avatares más reducidos... menos mal que se le quiere y tal... jajaja


----------



## Claca (29 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Jeje, la gracia era hacer alguna pregunta...  El viernes pasado dije que comenzaba la OndaC, al haber roto la linea de no-retorno en el Ibex, dije que la OndaC se parecería mucho a la OndaA(la que nos llevó de 16000 a 6700). Ahora estamos en la subonda1 de C, y puse el gráfico de la subonda1 de A, para hacer la comparativa... las flechas eran el máximo de entonces y el sitio donde creo que estamos ahora... debajo también señalé la sobreventa que también hubo en ese momento y que parece la justificación a un "supuesto" rebote...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: No niego que vaya a haber algun rebotillo, pero ahora mismo la tendencia principal de medio plazo vuelve a ser bajista (la de largo plazo, nunca ha dejado de serlo...)



Como Mulder tampoco veo el gráfico e igualmente tengo ADSL con TEL, puede que nos esté castigando por meterle algún corto de vez en cuando.

En cualquier caso a título personal he de reconocerte que siempre he tenido muy en cuenta tu análsis porque encaja perfectamente con las ideas que me rondan por la cabeza.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Ene 2010)

Yo tampoco veo el gráfico y tal...


----------



## Claca (29 Ene 2010)

Entrando ya en materia... ¿Alguien sabe si por la zona tenemos algún gap por cerrar? Durante el rebote me suena que nos dejamos un par de huecos importantes, pero no tengo medios para comprobarlo, soy así de pobre. Creo que uno estaba sobre los 10.500, porque tengo apuntado un comentario al respecto. También tenemos un fibo de toda la caída desde máximos ¿no? 

A medio plazo estos niveles son mucho más importantes que un 11.200 cualquiera. Por abajo de eso ya es mirar el rango inferior de los 9.000 (que se verán sin duda, como siempre he defendido).


----------



## ghkghk (29 Ene 2010)

No quiero desviar mucho el tema, pero me ha producido tal asco el tema del Rafita que espero que nadie vuelva a entrar en Telecinco en mucho tiempo. Al menos no en largos. 

Me dan tanto asco que no los quiero ni para que de den dinero. Lo que le han hecho a los familiares de Sandra Palo sería como invertir dinero en ETA o la Camorra. Dinero por dolor.

Sigamos...


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2010)

Vaya bromistas que son:


MADRID (EFE)--El IBEX-35, al igual que las principales bolsas europeas, rebota tras las pérdidas de la sesión anterior y se encuentra a la espera de noticias macro como el PIB de Estados Unidos y el plan de recorte del déficit de España, que podrían marcar la dirección. 

A las 1248 GMT, el selectivo sube un 0,5% a 10.887,9 puntos. 

"*Muchos inversores extranjeros estarán pendientes de este plan [de recorte del déficit], por lo que el comportamiento de los mercados de renta variable y de renta fija españoles va a depender de la mayor o menor credibilidad del mismo", dijo Link Securities en una nota. *

Se prevé que el Gobierno español anuncie su plan tras la reunión del Consejo de Ministros. Posteriormente, a las 1330 GMT, se conocerá el PIB de Estados Unidos del cuarto trimestre, cuyo crecimiento podría ser incluso mayor del pronosticado por los analistas.


----------



## Catacrack (29 Ene 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sigamos...



¿Que ha pasado?

Por tu comentario deduzco que le han pagado a un asesino para entrevistarlo y subir audiencia.


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes DP!, ayer me confundí, pensaba que esa noticia de desistimación era el juicio contra lilly :ouch: y no era así.

Yo la tele apenas la veo... quitando el poco del almuerzo para ver los noticiarios y con enfado monumental todos los días porque no paran de hablar de fútbol.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> ¿Que ha pasado?
> 
> Por tu comentario deduzco que le han pagado a un asesino para entrevistarlo y subir audiencia.




Nahh hombre. Eso sería impropio de T5....


----------



## carvil (29 Ene 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Pues estamos diciendo lo mismo,co*o!!
> 
> Es un gráfico en cierres.
> El 10100 aprox es el triple techo de octubre 09 y coincide con el fibo del último impulso de subida.
> ...



 

Si pierde la zona 10.000 probablemente se iría hasta la zona 9.100.

Pero hay que esperar.


Salu2


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Ene 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> No quiero desviar mucho el tema, pero me ha producido tal asco el tema del Rafita que espero que nadie vuelva a entrar en Telecinco en mucho tiempo. Al menos no en largos.
> 
> Me dan tanto asco que no los quiero ni para que de den dinero. Lo que le han hecho a los familiares de Sandra Palo sería como invertir dinero en ETA o la Camorra. Dinero por dolor.
> 
> Sigamos...



Si Telecinco volviera a la época de las mamachicho, supondría mejorar en calidad. Porque vamos, lo que hay ahora...

- Entrevista a Julián Muñoz por la que le pagaron un pastizal.
- Belén Esteban como musa de la cadena.
- Salvame, Salvame Diario, Salvame Deluxe, salvame y vuelveme a salvar.
- Gran Hermano.
- Ahora han comprado "Mira quien baila" a TVE, habrán pagado un pastizal me imagino, y ¿quién va a concursar? Belén Esteban.

Y ahora lo del Rafita... yo ya no me sorprendo de nada.


----------



## Catacrack (29 Ene 2010)

Pues yo muchas veces pongo SLQH en la sexta mas que nada por ver a las presentadoras mientras hago la sobremesa y los hdp de T5 se han llevado a Pilar Rubio y eso jode.

Muerte a T5!


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pues yo muchas veces pongo SLQH en la sexta mas que nada por ver a las presentadoras mientras hago la sobremesa y los hdp de T5 se han llevado a Pilar Rubio y eso jode.
> 
> Muerte a T5!



Yo también veo SLQH. Se ríen de todo hasta de ellos mismos.


----------



## Catacrack (29 Ene 2010)

Todos comiendo y yo aqui preparado con los botones Buy & Sell.


----------



## Claca (29 Ene 2010)

*pib eeuu

+5,7%*

Qué barbaridad....


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2010)

Subidón, don!!! Don!!!


----------



## spheratu (29 Ene 2010)

Adiós guano


----------



## Catacrack (29 Ene 2010)

Entre con dos 2 gordos a 10933


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ene 2010)

Largo gordo 10.900 yeeeeeeeeeaaaahhhhhh


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2010)

Corto 10950


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Ene 2010)

Pepon al volante


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Ene 2010)

A mi me da miedo entrar...
Ya no me fío de ná.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2010)

Poneros cortos en T5 en renta4 tienen cortos,lo de rafita es de verguenza


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Entre con dos 2 gordos a 10933





R3v3nANT dijo:


> Largo gordo 10.900 yeeeeeeeeeaaaahhhhhh





Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corto 10950



Ja ja ja ja ja :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
Y yo que creo que HL se lleva hoy el gato al agua... esta subida no me la creo.


----------



## rosonero (29 Ene 2010)

Si con el buen dato del PIB se sube con dificultad, apaga y vámonos ... vámonos a ponernos cortos


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A mi me da miedo entrar...
> Ya no me fío de ná.



Porque pasaste muy rápido de operar con 2 minis a operar con los gordos y abrir chorrecientos minis...

Vuelve a abrir tus dos o máximo 3...


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Ene 2010)

Se ha frenado en 11950.
Hoy volvemos a caer.


----------



## Catacrack (29 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ja ja ja ja ja :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> Y yo que creo que HL se lleva hoy el gato al agua... esta subida no me la creo.



Fuera en 10956


----------



## Hagen (29 Ene 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Si con el buen dato del PIB se sube con dificultad, apaga y vámonos ... vámonos a ponernos cortos



Pues esa subida no me esta gustando, como minimo el SP tiene que cerrar el GAP y no dudaria en que hicieran mas sangre


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2010)

Pues yo veo subida megachachi para hoy.... XD Wataru... lo mismo pillamos fiesta, nosotros, too!


----------



## Depeche (29 Ene 2010)

Pues yo he aumentado mi posición corta en Inditex, a 45,79
Espero que a partir de ahora baje con fuerza,creo que no debería superar el 45,90
Si lo supera estaré muy jodido.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Ene 2010)

Vamos bajando... suavemente, para que no se note.


----------



## Depeche (29 Ene 2010)

Yo creo que hoy acabará bastante rojo el ibex, me baso en la gráfica semanal y los indicadores.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ja ja ja ja ja :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> Y yo que creo que HL se lleva hoy el gato al agua... esta subida no me la creo.



Le voy a kitar a catacrack el taxi jajajajajajaja


----------



## Depeche (29 Ene 2010)

Inditex ahora mismo a 45,89 madre mia, no puede superar el 45,90
tiene que darse la vuelta ya y bajar con fuerza.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Fuera en 10956



Cagon :XX:


----------



## Catacrack (29 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Le voy a kitar a catacrack el taxi jajajajajajaja



Enseguida puse SP y en menos me lo volaron, 23 puntos x 2 gordos ya tengo para el cambio de nombre de tu coche.


----------



## rosonero (29 Ene 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Inditex ahora mismo a 45,89 madre mia, no puede superar el 45,90
> tiene que darse la vuelta ya y bajar con fuerza.



Me estás dando miedo, aléjate de la ventana


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ja ja ja ja ja :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> Y yo que creo que HL se lleva hoy el gato al agua... esta subida no me la creo.



Iba siguiéndolo con el SL y me saltó en 10.930.... para enjuagar las pérdidas de hoy me llega 


Edit: HL, intento acompañarte, lo espero corto en 10955 con SL en 10965.


----------



## Depeche (29 Ene 2010)

Nadie se anima a acompañarme en Inditex poniendose corto ahora?
No va a superar el 45,89 estoy seguro,ya vereis como se desploma.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Ene 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Nadie se anima a acompañarme en Inditex poniendose corto ahora?
> No va a superar el 45,89 estoy seguro,ya vereis como se desploma.



Yo ya no me animo a casi nada.
Es lo que tiene cuando a una la despluman. Que se acobarda...


----------



## Depeche (29 Ene 2010)

Estoy siguiendo la gráfica de Inditex de 2 minutos,jaja,estoy siguiendo lo movimientos al mas minimo detalle.


----------



## Catacrack (29 Ene 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Nadie se anima a acompañarme en Inditex poniendose corto ahora?
> No va a superar el 45,89 estoy seguro,ya vereis como se desploma.



Esta noche ceno con Amancio y mañana te cuento que opina. De momento te dejo todos los cortos para ti solo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Inditex ahora mismo a 45,89 madre mia, no puede superar el 45,90
> tiene que darse la vuelta ya y bajar con fuerza.



Te avisé que miraras los resultados de H&M recuerdas?

Inditex es muy traicionera.


----------



## Depeche (29 Ene 2010)

Uff, que miedo, veo el 45,90 en el ask


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Uff, que miedo, veo el 45,90 en el ask



Te voy a ayudar,tengo una rencilla pendiente con este valor,no se donde coño va con estos precios...

Joder a sido poner la orden en 45,89 y esparramarse para abajo jajajajaja


----------



## spheratu (29 Ene 2010)

hola guano?


----------



## Depeche (29 Ene 2010)

Veo divergencias bajistas en Inditex, la tengo super estudiada, no puedo fallar,he apostado muy fuerte por ella, y tiene que bajar ya.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Veo divergencias bajistas en Inditex, la tengo super estudiada, no puedo fallar,he apostado muy fuerte por ella, y tiene que bajar ya.



Cuento tienes metido??? Pon ordenes de venta para bajar el valor

Tiene un doble techo en 46,25 no creo que pase de ahi

Te la estoy bajando eh pajaroooo!!!!


----------



## rosonero (29 Ene 2010)

Depeche, la pastilla que te veo muy alterado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

Creo que igual intento recuperar lo perdido en MTS hoy de nuevo con CFD...

Cual era la empresa americana acerera? quiero ver su PM y decidir.


----------



## Depeche (29 Ene 2010)

Tengo bastante metido pero no voy a poner ninguna orden de venta,va a caer a plomo en breve, estan soltando papelón, veo clarísimo que estan empapelando y que la van a dejar caer a plomo con fuerza, ya lo vereis.


----------



## Depeche (29 Ene 2010)

Ya empieza a bajar,yeahhhhh, jejeje, ya vereis que rápido baja, es muy importante que pierda el 45 hoy,veremos si hay suerte, de momento la he clavado por arriba, màximo del dia en 45,895 menuda precisión,jeje.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ene 2010)

Y hasta aquí la subida de hoy. Gracias por su atención y que tengan una buena sobremesa.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Tengo bastante metido pero no voy a poner ninguna orden de venta,va a caer a plomo en breve, estan soltando papelón, veo clarísimo que estan empapelando y que la van a dejar caer a plomo con fuerza, ya lo vereis.



Relax tio,que no va a subir mas,lo que tienes que hacer es tener paciencia.


----------



## chollero (29 Ene 2010)

esta subida es mas falsa, que el rumor de embarazo de bibi andersen, por lo menos en el timex 35, los cortos a medio plazo (una semana) estan bien seguros ahora timex 10935


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Ene 2010)

HL, menudo control. Inditex ya está en 45,74.
¿Te ha dejado Kujire la play para el finde?


----------



## Hagen (29 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Creo que igual intento recuperar lo perdido en MTS hoy de nuevo con CFD...
> 
> Cual era la empresa americana acerera? quiero ver su PM y decidir.



US steel, creo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2010)

Sobre T5 puede tener problemas,a la gente no le ha gustado nada lo de rafita,se estan mandando emails para boicotear a la cadena y a las empresas que se anuncien en ella,a las empresas no les suelen gustar estas cosas y dan mala imagen a sus productos.
Voy a ver si repunta y le meto unos cortitos,quien mas se anima??


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Ene 2010)

Estoy en tres hilos de burbuja a la vez, en el IBEX, el EUR/USD y los CFD y me estoy volviendo un poco loca.

No se qué hacer... no veo el panorama nada claro. 
Estoy pensando corta en IBEX o corta en BBVA.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> HL, menudo control. Inditex ya está en 45,74.
> ¿Te ha dejado Kujire la play para el finde?



No,pero les metes ordenes de venta de 1k y 2k y se cagan vivos :XX:
Si fuera a subir al menos intentarian ir a tripearselas,la estan sujetando.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

ITX Tienta mucho para cortos, pero si has arriesgado toda la pasta antes de ver los resultados de H&M estás bastante zumbado...

Después de la apertura USAna puede que me ponga corto con vosotros.


----------



## Catacrack (29 Ene 2010)

Pero que ha pasado exactamente con el Rafita ? 

Antes supuse pero nadie confirmo. Explicarlo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Sobre T5 puede tener problemas,a la gente no le ha gustado nada lo de rafita,se estan mandando emails para boicotear a la cadena y a las empresas que se anuncien en ella,a las empresas no les suelen gustar estas cosas y dan mala imagen a sus productos.
> Voy a ver si repunta y le meto unos cortitos,quien mas se anima??



Yo me animo, me ha pasado mi amiga info de un posible dividendo mermado.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Estoy en tres hilos de burbuja a la vez, en el IBEX, el EUR/USD y los CFD y me estoy volviendo un poco loca.
> 
> No se qué hacer... no veo el panorama nada claro.
> Estoy pensando corta en IBEX o corta en BBVA.



Metele a T5,yo he puesto orden de venta en 10,375-10,4-10,5

Mapfre tambien esta tierna


----------



## Depeche (29 Ene 2010)

no hombre,nunca invertiria toda mi pasta,jeje, pero si que se que no voy a invertir más en ella, la jugada ya está hecha, ahora toca esperar a que baje.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pero que ha pasado exactamente con el Rafita ?
> 
> Antes supuse pero nadie confirmo. Explicarlo.



Hay un hilo en el foro,T5 le entrevista,suponiendo que pagando,esto ya da asco,como me encuentre con un pajaro de T5 con el este tipejo se van a arrepentir de haber nacido,la familia tiene que estar alucinando,la justicia es una mierda.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Estoy en tres hilos de burbuja a la vez, en el IBEX, el EUR/USD y los CFD y me estoy volviendo un poco loca.
> 
> No se qué hacer... no veo el panorama nada claro.
> Estoy pensando corta en IBEX o corta en BBVA.



mirate ITX y tl5 pero con calma, igual el lunes es mejor día.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pero que ha pasado exactamente con el Rafita ?
> 
> Antes supuse pero nadie confirmo. Explicarlo.



Pues que Telecinco ha entrevistado al Rafita, uno de los implicados en el asesinato, violación, tortura etc. de Sandra Palo. Y vamos, que parece la Madre Teresa de calcuta el chaval. Parece que él fuera la víctima porque está atormentado del daño que ha hecho bla bla bla, les pide perdón a la familia, bla bla bla, parece un niño modelo.

Dice que no puede salir ni a la calle, que cuando cometió el crimen no era consciente de sus actos porque tenía 14 años y no sabía lo que estaba bien y lo que estaba mal, y que ha tenido una vida muy dura. Pobrecito.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Metele a T5,yo he puesto orden de venta en 10,375-10,4-10,5
> 
> Mapfre tambien esta tierna



Mmmhhh, Mapfre me debe una por una putada que me han hecho con un seguro de hogar y me han tratado muy mal por teléfono... igual puedo resarcirme.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ene 2010)

Santander, tu banco para cortos hamijo.


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Veo el valle muy verde 

Creo que voy a cumplir con lo que tenía previsto y a meter largos durante la tarde a MTS según como vea las cosas.

Si los gringos no cierran su gap hoy lo cerrarían probablemente el dia 2 de febrero que espero que sea bajista.


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> no hombre,nunca invertiria toda mi pasta,jeje, pero si que se que no voy a invertir más en ella, la jugada ya está hecha, ahora toca esperar a que baje.



Yo de ti nunca entraría corto o largo simplemente por ver divergencias, estas son una señal de lo que puede pasar pero no un hecho, para pasar al hecho hay que esperar a que ocurra algo, por ejemplo la pérdida de una media importante y con volumen.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mmmhhh, Mapfre me debe una por una putada que me han hecho con un seguro de hogar y me han tratado muy mal por teléfono... igual puedo resarcirme.



Estas resentida por que no te coguieron para el anuncio???? jajajaja

El pop esta muy tierno,tenia orden en 5.59 y no se me hizo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes...  Me encanta la estadística... 



Claca dijo:


> *pib eeuu
> +5,7%*
> Qué barbaridad....



_*Es la mayor subida de PIB desde el año 2003, si bien en el conjunto del año queda en -2,4%, primera bajada desde 1991, y peor año desde 1946. ::
*_



pecata minuta dijo:


> Mmmhhh, Mapfre me debe una por una putada que me han hecho con un seguro de hogar y me han tratado muy mal por teléfono... igual puedo resarcirme.



Como te vea Mulder entrar con esos motivos "técnicos"... :

PD: He vuelto a entrar corto en 10920...


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (29 Ene 2010)

*Mulder*

Precisamente la bajada de BBVA (y SAN) de anteayer fue grande y con muuuuuuuuuuucho volumen.

¿Qué me dices a eso?


Suerte.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Veo el valle muy verde
> 
> ...



El valle se esta marchitando por momentos :bla::bla:


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Como te vea Mulder entrar con esos motivos "técnicos"... :



Pues le diré que es un suicidio, aunque veo tanta gente suicidándose que ya empiezo a pasar un poco, que tampoco soy la hermana Teresa de Calcuta


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes...  Me encanta la estadística...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ponme el grafico de ayer otra vez por favor!
Que objetivo de caida ves en esta primera subonda? 10500-10600???


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Ene 2010)

eh, eh, eh, que era una coña lo de Mapfre.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2010)

Cierro corto en 10900 +50 puntos.
Ya llevo 150 hoy


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Ene 2010)

LCASC, hoy el EUR/USD estaba ideal para meterle unos cortos. Yo he estado a punto en 1,3970, pero me he rajado, y ahora miralo... 1,3925.


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El valle se esta marchitando por momentos :bla::bla:



De momento se está cumpliendo todo conforme a lo que dije ayer, tu eras el que quería ponerse corto en apertura cual tierna gacelilla 

Me pregunto cuanto irias palmando si lo hubieras hecho. Aprende de ello.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues le diré que es un suicidio, aunque veo tanta gente suicidándose que ya empiezo a pasar un poco, que tampoco soy la hermana Teresa de Calcuta



Los 3 motivos "técnicos" del hilo...
-Cortos a Mafre que no me han atendido bien por teléfono...
-Cortos a telecinco porque entrevistan al rafita...
-Cortos a Telefónica porque su ADSL no me carga las gráficas del "guano"...
-Cortos a Jazztel: Le dieron de alta sin mi consentimiento
-Cortos a Criteria: Los de La Caixa son unos H de P.

Estamos perdiendo calidad en el hilo... ienso:


----------



## rosonero (29 Ene 2010)

Una cuestión de novato, opero con Ahorro.com, entro en futuros del SAN y mientras el contado está en 10.27 la demanda está en 10.14, hasta aquí supongo que normal. Pero en BBVA mientras el contado está en 11.04 la demanda está en 11.02 o .03 ienso:

¿A qué se puede deber? falta de negociación ....


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Los 3 motivos "técnicos" del hilo...
> -Cortos a Mafre que no me han atendido bien por teléfono...
> -Cortos a telecinco porque entrevistan al rafita...
> -Cortos a Telefónica porque su ADSL no me carga las gráficas del "guano"...
> ...



Por no hablar de quien se puso corto en el SAN durante mucho tiempo por el odio que le tiene al Botas 

Ahora que lo dices, habría que ver cuanta gente entra al mercado realmente con esos pensamientos en la cabeza.

Yo es que ni soy cliente de MAP, ni veo TL5, ni me podría corto en TEF por no poder ver un gráfico, que por cierto, podrías subirlo a imageshack que ese si me funciona.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Los 3 motivos "técnicos" del hilo...
> -Cortos a Mafre que no me han atendido bien por teléfono...
> -Cortos a telecinco porque entrevistan al rafita...
> -Cortos a Telefónica porque su ADSL no me carga las gráficas del "guano"...
> ...



Buenísimo LCASC :XX:

Edita y añade de mi parte

Corto Jazztel: Me dieron de alta sin mi consentimiento
Corto Criteria: Los de La Caixa son unos H de P. :rolleye:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

ITX 45,90 again... la voy a observar aunque creo que me pondré corto el lunes.


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Una cuestión de novato, opero con Ahorro.com, entro en futuros del SAN y mientras el contado está en 10.27 la demanda está en 10.14, hasta aquí supongo que normal. Pero en BBVA mientras el contado está en 11.04 la demanda está en 11.02 o .03 ienso:
> 
> ¿A qué se puede deber? falta de negociación ....



Los futuros sobre acciones españolas son bastante ilíquidos, y supongo que lo serán más desde que hay CFDs ¿has mirado alguna vez los futuros de antena 3? eso si que da risa.


----------



## Claca (29 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Los 3 motivos "técnicos" del hilo...
> -Cortos a Mafre que no me han atendido bien por teléfono...
> -Cortos a telecinco porque entrevistan al rafita...
> -Cortos a Telefónica porque su ADSL no me carga las gráficas del "guano"...
> ...



Oye, que yo he dicho que no nos carga el gráfico por haberle metido cortos, no lo contrario 

Me escama de esta subida que no hayamos bajado más durante la sesión... A propósito, vuelvo a insistir ¿alguien sabe qué gaps nos dejamos en estos niveles durante el rebotazo del 2009?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> LCASC, hoy el EUR/USD estaba ideal para meterle unos cortos. Yo he estado a punto en 1,3970, pero me he rajado, y ahora miralo... 1,3925.



Creo que seguirá bajando... ahora miro el gráfico y te digo...



Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ponme el grafico de ayer otra vez por favor!
> Que objetivo de caida ves en esta primera subonda? 10500-10600???



Lo he puesto en el blog de kujire, mira a ver si desde allí puedes...
Si te refieres a la Onda1 de C, no te lo digo que pondrías los ojos en blanco y sacarías espuma por la boca... a parte del priapismo súbito... 

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Ene 2010)

He tenido que buscar priapismo en wikipedia...


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Corto Criteria: Los de La Caixa son unos H de P. :rolleye:



Puede que esa sea una buena idea para el inicio de febrero


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> De momento se está cumpliendo todo conforme a lo que dije ayer, tu eras el que quería ponerse corto en apertura cual tierna gacelilla
> 
> Me pregunto cuanto irias palmando si lo hubieras hecho. Aprende de ello.



Jajajajajaja
Llevo ganados 150 puntos,1500 euros todo a corto.
Revisa los hilos

Pero te hago un resumen
Corto en 10900 en la primera hora cerrado en 10800
Corto en 10950 en el dato pib cerreado hace un rato en 10900

Haber quien es la tierna gacelilla :bla::bla:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Por no hablar de quien se puso corto en el SAN durante mucho tiempo por el odio que le tiene al Botas
> 
> Ahora que lo dices, habría que ver cuanta gente entra al mercado realmente con esos pensamientos en la cabeza.
> 
> Yo es que ni soy cliente de MAP, ni veo TL5, ni me podría corto en TEF por no poder ver un gráfico, que por cierto, podrías subirlo a imageshack que ese si me funciona.



En pleno guano como ahora,todos son presas,si no bajan hoy bajaran mañana,lo que es del genero tonto es ponerse largo en plenas bajadas,buscando un supuesto rebote cuando todo el mundo esta vendiendo a saco y los soportes caen al primer toque.


----------



## Claca (29 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> En pleno guano como ahora,todos son presas,si no bajan hoy bajaran mañana,lo que es del genero tonto es ponerse largo en plenas bajadas,buscando un supuesto rebote cuando todo el mundo esta vendiendo a saco y los soportes caen al primer toque.



Aprovecha los rebotes para ponerte corto, con stop en los soportes perdidos que actuan como resistencia. Así te forras seguro.



PD: "_La vida es asquerosa hasta que empiezas a darle al botas_" - de las enseñanzas de Tonuel


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> En pleno guano como ahora,todos son presas,si no bajan hoy bajaran mañana,lo que es del genero tonto es ponerse largo en plenas bajadas,buscando un supuesto rebote cuando todo el mundo esta vendiendo a saco y los soportes caen al primer toque.



Más razón que un santo HL... dímelo amí que me han cascado... sólo voy a ir corto en el IBEX y largo en mis valores apuesta Nasdaq. pero no este més, si no toda la vida creo yo XDDDD!


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Jajajajajaja
> Llevo ganados 150 puntos,1500 euros todo a corto.
> Revisa los hilos
> 
> ...



AGGGG se escribe *A VER*

Como duele eso a la vista.

Aparte de eso felicidades!

Hubieras ganado más estando largo de todos modos 

Mientras los índices estén verdes mi previsión para hoy se ha cumplido.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> AGGGG se escribe *A VER*
> 
> Como duele eso a la vista.
> 
> ...




Tu previsión para hoy eran bajadas fuertes Mulder.... no puedes cambiar la previsión cada 5 min así acierto yo tmb siempre....


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Más razón que un santo HL... dímelo amí que me han cascado... sólo voy a ir corto en el IBEX y largo en mis valores apuesta Nasdaq. pero no este més, si no toda la vida creo yo XDDDD!



Pues a mi me sigue tentando entrar largo en MTS y se está poniendo poco a poco a buen precio.

Pero solo para mantener hasta el próximo lunes hasta el cierre, a partir de ahí creo que entraré corto de nuevo en algo, pero en MTS no.


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tu previsión para hoy eran bajadas fuertes Mulder.... no puedes cambiar la previsión cada 5 min así acierto yo tmb siempre....



Vale, pues si acabamos en rojo soy el master del universo y si acabamos en verde un pobre analista que pide por la calle 

Pero compréndelo, HL me torpedea.

Edito: realmente mi sistema se basa en cambios de tendencia y hay dias muy señalados para eso, si el dia antes espero que se suba pero se baja, al dia siguiente se ha de subir. No es que se trate de cambiar la previsión cada 5 minutos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi me sigue tentando entrar largo en MTS y se está poniendo poco a poco a buen precio.
> 
> Pero solo para mantener hasta el próximo lunes hasta el cierre, a partir de ahí creo que entraré corto de nuevo en algo, pero en MTS no.



Todas para tí, yo el lunes me pondré corto en ITX si la veo tierna.


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2010)

Luca, ya has cerrado tus posis en NASDAQ?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Vale, pues si acabamos en rojo soy el master del universo y si acabamos en verde un pobre analista que pide por la calle
> 
> Pero compréndelo, HL me torpedea.



Ríete pero no es por nada, acabas de volver a cambiar la previsión...


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Todas para tí, yo el lunes me pondré corto en ITX si la veo tierna.



¿motivo? ¿no te quedan bien los jerseys de zara?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi me sigue tentando entrar largo en MTS y se está poniendo poco a poco a buen precio.
> 
> Pero solo para mantener hasta el próximo lunes hasta el cierre, a partir de ahí creo que entraré corto de nuevo en algo, pero en MTS no.



Si,ponte largo en MTS y en Grifols otra vez,igual suena la flauta :bla::bla::bla:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Ene 2010)

Hoy hemos hecho nuevo mínimo en el Ibex 10821,2... eso es muy mala señal, pero que perdamos la MM200 vamos a ver fuegos artificiales...

Subo a otro servidor el gráfico de ayer... mirad lo que pasó en la Onda1 de A, cuando se perdió la MM200... mirad la sobreventa y la caida en 5 subondas...







Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, ya has cerrado tus posis en NASDAQ?



No he cerrado nada, si el eur/usd sigue bajando aguanto... las estás cerrando tu? no creo


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ríete pero no es por nada, acabas de volver a cambiar la previsión...



Lee lo que he editado, no he cambiado nada, te he seguido el juego simplemente, ayer viendo como todo bajó tanto dije que hoy subiríamos.

Hoy era un dia curioso para hacer una previsión alcista: viernes, tras una semana guanil, pocos apostarían por largos en un dia como hoy.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿motivo? ¿no te quedan bien los jerseys de zara?



Amancio es colega del botas y un ladrillero


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2010)

No, a estas alturas, volver a los 1.75USD no estaría mal... para que voy a venderlas ahora.... quedan pocos meses para el gran breakout! XD


----------



## chollero (29 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> AGGGG se escribe *A VER*
> 
> Como duele eso a la vista.
> 
> ...



no me gusta corregir faltas de ortografia, pero si usted pusiese alguna coma de vez en cuando, seria ma correcto :XX:


----------



## Depeche (29 Ene 2010)

Ahora mismo estoy sufriendo, Inditex en 46,15 pero sigo pensando que acabará la sesión bajando a plomo,el ibex tambien creo que cerrará en rojo,espero no equivocarme.


----------



## Catacrack (29 Ene 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Ahora mismo estoy sufriendo, Inditex en 46,15 pero sigo pensando que acabará la sesión bajando a plomo,el ibex tambien creo que cerrará en rojo,espero no equivocarme.










Suerte amigo!


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2010)

FERROVIAL para largos... DP HF ... POWER BUY!!!


----------



## Hagen (29 Ene 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Ahora mismo estoy sufriendo, Inditex en 46,15 pero sigo pensando que acabará la sesión bajando a plomo,el ibex tambien creo que cerrará en rojo,espero no equivocarme.



Animos, pero los primero de mes suelen ser alcistas.... :ouch:


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Ene 2010)

ahora a buscar los 10600, luego los 10200, luego los 9600-9800.... y ya veremos


----------



## Claca (29 Ene 2010)

LCASC, gracias por el cambio de servidor, ahora sí que lo veo.

Es cierto lo que dices de la MM200. Además hay que tener en cuenta una cosa, si las manos fuertes han soltado papelón, les va a importar muy poco si se hunde todo, de hecho, contra más abajo mejor para comprar luego. Esto es lo que ha cambiado y el motivo por el cual los soportes ceden como si nada: ya no lo sujetan.


----------



## rosonero (29 Ene 2010)

> _Indicador de confianza del consumidor de la Universidad de Michigan sube de 72,5 a 74,4 mejor que el 73. Vaya día de datos, todos buenos.
> 
> Condiciones actuales sube de 78 a 81,1, mejor que el 78,4 esperado.
> 
> ...



Y el SP con menos fuerza que el ejército del Vaticano


----------



## sapito (29 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoy hemos hecho nuevo mínimo en el Ibex 10821,2... eso es muy mala señal, pero que perdamos la MM200 vamos a ver fuegos artificiales...
> 
> Subo a otro servidor el gráfico de ayer... mirad lo que pasó en la Onda1 de A, cuando se perdió la MM200... mirad la sobreventa y la caida en 5 subondas...
> 
> ...



Me cuesta ver un poco las 5 ondas, la verdad....
Por otro lado, cuanto tiempo crees que llevará hacer la onda C? O más en concreto, cuanto tiempo tardará en caer por debajo del final de la onda A?

Y muchas gracias por postear estos gráficos y comentarios, me están ayudando a entender el tema Elliot. Si te en alguna ocasión te explayas con tu método para el euro/dolar, te lo agradeceré aun más.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Ene 2010)

Muy buenos datos PMI Chicago y confianza del consumidor de la Universidad de Michigan, junto con el dato PIB, hoy datos macro buenísimos... pero nos cuesta horrores subir... 

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

En el S&P500 tenemos que tener cuidado con el 1089+9 que ha comentado kujiré...


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2010)

Nuevo MAX USD 1.3906USD == 16:05h

PD: La emoción me ha podido.. corregido! XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

Y os quejáis de la poca fuerza del ESPE con la hostia que se está metiendo el EUR/USD? es un milagrito que subamos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

Por cierto DP, que ayer comentaste mi lucaGap, creo que funcionó....

Espero que hoy no pase igual...

La verdad es que quería recomprar, pero con el T/C así de momento voy a pasar...


----------



## Depeche (29 Ene 2010)

Atentos señores,empieza la caida a plomo en inditex


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2010)

Si, es centimear ... ahora paso de tradear... está muy vólatil.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Ene 2010)

sapito dijo:


> Me cuesta ver un poco las 5 ondas, la verdad....
> Por otro lado, cuanto tiempo crees que llevará hacer la onda C? O más en concreto, cuanto tiempo tardará en caer por debajo del final de la onda A?
> 
> Y muchas gracias por postear estos gráficos y comentarios, me están ayudando a entender el tema Elliot. Si te en alguna ocasión te explayas con tu método para el euro/dolar, te lo agradeceré aun más.



A ver si así se ve más claro... pero piensa que es un gráfico diario, en uno horario se vería mucho mejor...







Lo del timming lo controla más Mulder, la caida que él dice para abril-mayo, creo que es a lo que yo llamo Onda3 de C (la grande), pero el "guano" ya ha comenzado...

De todas formas, piensa que el dinero es muy cobarde, y que las bajadas son siempre más verticales que las subidas...

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Atentos señores,empieza la caida a plomo en inditex



No es por joder.. pero... ha cerrado el gap muy rápido y se ha recuperado con tendencia... no creo que cierre por debajo de 45,50.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

Wata, HYTM está en un soporte fundamental, como lo pierda nos comemos un guano del bueno.., si tienes pensado ampliar, piénsatelo 2 veces...


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Ene 2010)

Bueno cerrado mi largo en IBE (6.15-6.22), nada para pipas o un chino cutre... :fiufiu:.

Más que nada porque ya me han cobrado dos mantenimientos de cuenta... a 15 euros aprox. cada uno grrrr.

Un saludo

Me acabo de bajar k-19 en blu-ray. La veré con la xbox ^___^!

Luca me estoy pensando en ampliar hoy y si el Lunes no hay noticias vender esa parte como esté.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bueno cerrado mi largo en IBE (6.15-6.22), nada para pipas o un chino cutre... :fiufiu:.
> 
> Más que nada porque ya me han cobrado dos mantenimientos de cuenta... a 15 euros aprox. cada uno grrrr.
> 
> ...



"No quiero ni ver la bolsa mode on" :rolleye:

Tranqui que ya dirá algo el mamón del CEO, estará decorando su despacho, cuando acabe hará una conferencia...

Desde luego la sacudida de gacelas que están pengando es gordísima... en el foro ya ni hablan XD


----------



## Claca (29 Ene 2010)

Chame, hoy sí


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Ene 2010)

Nos vamos para arriba


----------



## Catacrack (29 Ene 2010)

El primer corto que abro en el año y me han violado 2k €uros. Soy un desgraciado.


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Nos vamos para arriba



Yo estoy acechando las MTS a ver si entro en buen precio y ¡como se escapan!


----------



## rosonero (29 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> El primer corto que abro en el año y me han violado 2k €uros. Soy un desgraciado.



no me digas que lo has abierto en 10960? :ouch: Claro que lo mio es un mini

Edito ¿Alguna resistencia para el SP en la zona por donde anda?


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo estoy acechando las MTS a ver si entro en buen precio y ¡como se escapan!



Son como los pisos... ¡compra ahora, que luego no podrás!


----------



## Catacrack (29 Ene 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> no me digas que lo has abierto en 10960? :ouch: Claro que lo mio es un mini



Abri 3 a una media de 194x y stop en 11015

Subieron hasta mi stop y bajaron, termino la semana violado a ultima hora de la tarde del viernes.

Me cago en los cortos y en su puta madre.


----------



## chollero (29 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> El primer corto que abro en el año y me han violado 2k €uros. Soy un desgraciado.



poner stops es de pobres


----------



## Depeche (29 Ene 2010)

Bueno, mi teoria me dice que el ibex ha cerrado el gap y se dará la vuelta,el nasdaq ha tocado el nivel de 2200 y tiene que bajar y por último mis putas Inditex tienen que empezar a bajar ya. Si no estoy en lo cierto seré un merluzo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ene 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Bueno, mi teoria me dice que el ibex ha cerrado el gap y se dará la vuelta,el nasdaq ha tocado el nivel de 2200 y tiene que bajar y por último mis putas Inditex tienen que empezar a bajar ya. Si no estoy en lo cierto seré un merluzo.




you must be mistaken ienso:


----------



## rosonero (29 Ene 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Bueno, mi teoria me dice que el ibex ha cerrado el gap y se dará la vuelta,el nasdaq ha tocado el nivel de 2200 y tiene que bajar y por último mis putas Inditex tienen que empezar a bajar ya. Si no estoy en lo cierto seré un merluzo.



Venga, vamos que ha sido una brabuconada del SP, ahora a cerrar el gap y testear de nuevo los 1085-1080.

Por si no sale bien:


----------



## Hagen (29 Ene 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Bueno, mi teoria me dice que el ibex ha cerrado el gap y se dará la vuelta,el nasdaq ha tocado el nivel de 2200 y tiene que bajar y por último mis putas Inditex tienen que empezar a bajar ya. Si no estoy en lo cierto seré un merluzo.



El hombre propone y el IBEX dispone!!!

Tranki, de todo se aprende


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Ene 2010)

Otorgamiento de owneds a las 17:30 , impartidos por Sr. Tonuel


----------



## Catacrack (29 Ene 2010)

"Muchos hedge pillados ene ste momento, ya que el cierre por debajo del soporte 1080 activó órdenes de cortos, también muchos cierres de largos, y a otros no se les llegó a activar nada porque se habían puesto filtro."

by Carpatos

Dicen que los WC de WS huelen a mierda y el de mi casa tambien.


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> "Muchos hedge pillados ene ste momento, ya que el cierre por debajo del soporte 1080 activó órdenes de cortos, también muchos cierres de largos, y a otros no se les llegó a activar nada porque se habían puesto filtro."
> 
> by Carpatos
> 
> Dicen que los WC de WS huelen a mierda y el de mi casa tambien.



Yo creo que Carpatos no tiene amigos y se lo va inventando todo... jaja

ED: Luca compré otras 3 mil a 0.407, si el Lunes no hay noticias... las vendo, como esté.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ene 2010)

Si la previsión para el lunes es subir, ahora tocará tomar posiciones...... up up up!


----------



## Catacrack (29 Ene 2010)

Creo que voy a dejar la bolsa y voy a intentar hacerme rico trabajo como las personas normales.


----------



## rosonero (29 Ene 2010)

> Cada vez más noticias de hedge que están abriendo cortos aprovechando la subida con stop ceñido por encima de 1104. Ya sé que suena raro con tanta subida, pero es lo que se comenta insistentemente en el mundillo.



Como lo marean a este hombre ... y él a mi.


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Creo que voy a dejar la bolsa y voy a intentar hacerme rico trabajo como las personas normales.



Trabajando nadie se hace rico, a no ser que seas político, pero en ese caso realmente no das un palo al agua


----------



## Hagen (29 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Creo que voy a dejar la bolsa y voy a intentar hacerme rico trabajo como las personas normales.



Hacerte rico, trabanjo mucho, no tiene ningun merito. Eso lo hace cualquiera


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Hacerte rico, trabanjo mucho, no tiene ningun merito. Eso lo hace cualquiera



Cierto es, tiene mas mérito ser rico que hacerte


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2010)

Acabo de cerrar la operación con +revalorización de todas mis inversiones, un 18000% de beneficio directo sin retención!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Dos apuestas de 1,00€ en loteria primitiva del jueves pasado, 4 aciertos x2 en el mismo boleto....

Eso son plusv rápidas... 182,00€ 


XDDDDD


----------



## Hagen (29 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Acabo de cerrar la operación con +revalorización de todas mis inversiones, un 18000% de beneficio directo sin retención!!!
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Aprovecha que la "loteria nacional" esta en venta, aspirantes BWIN y Cirsa (hermanos Franco)


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2010)

Esta mañana he depositado mi donativo en una mesa para el sorteo de mañana, CANCER ... si ellos conocieran que DP es un generoso colaborador con la sociedad ARIADNA-americana- ZELTIA .. es la CTIC del NASDAQ... y no me gusta q me dinero se utilice para otros fines. XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Abri 3 a una media de 194x y stop en 11015
> 
> Subieron hasta mi stop y bajaron, termino la semana violado a ultima hora de la tarde del viernes.
> 
> Me cago en los cortos y en su puta madre.



En mi opinion es mejor abrir solo 1 que tres,se domina mejor y puedes poner un stop mas amplio para que no te lo salten,no se como lo cierras en esas alturas...
Yo como ya hice el dia me estoy quieto.El lunes sera otro dia.


----------



## Depeche (29 Ene 2010)

Vamos a cerrar en rojo, ya lo vereis, Inditex por fin empieza a desplomarse, y el ibex ya vereis como cierra abajo.


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Vamos a cerrar en rojo, ya lo vereis, Inditex por fin empieza a desplomarse, y el ibex ya vereis como cierra abajo.



Hoy no es tu día... el sentimiento no mueve los índices....


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Acabo de cerrar la operación con +revalorización de todas mis inversiones, un 18000% de beneficio directo sin retención!!!
> .
> .
> .
> ...



WoW! Aprovecha la racha e invierte largo en unos boletos de la ONCE para esta noche 

Si va bien serás el próximo Warren Buffet.


----------



## rosonero (29 Ene 2010)

> ECRI [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> Indicador semanal baja de 132,20 a 131,4. Indicador de crecimiento anualizado baja de 23,4 a 22,7 mínimo de muchas semanas. Adjunto varios gráficos



Si éstos del ECRI, que son más alcistas que Pepon y Pepitoria juntos, dan la primera bajadita en meses el guano debería estar asegurado. :


----------



## Depeche (29 Ene 2010)

donpepito, ya veras como no me equivoco, de todos modos me conformo con que inditex cierre por debajo de 45,50


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> En mi opinion es mejor abrir solo 1 que tres,se domina mejor y puedes poner un stop mas amplio para que no te lo salten,no se como lo cierras en esas alturas...
> Yo como ya hice el dia me estoy quieto.El lunes sera otro dia.



Muy bien HL! parece que mi consejo te funciona.


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2010)

No me gusta la ONCE, es un scam con miles de números, a mi madre le tocaron 12millones hace 12 años... cuando repartian mejores premios, dos cupones del viernes, tengo la foto como recuerdo... todavía conservo mi primera cámara AGFA de 1M de resolución.... XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

wataru felicidades por ampliar en HYTM acabas de recuperar un buen buen pico.

JAJAJA mira como sube!!!! ha cerrrado 2 gaps.


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ vamos que nos vamos a los 2 USD...


EL CEO ya ha decorado su despacho seguramente y se ha puesto a currar...XDDDDDDDD


Ahora decidme que mis ampliaciones son por pura chorra y demás....


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> wataru felicidades por ampliar en HYTM acabas de recuperar un buen buen pico.
> 
> JAJAJA mira como sube!!!! ha cerrrado 2 gaps.



Joder... otra vez lo ha conseguido. EL METODO LUCA FUNCIONA jaja


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2010)

TONGO... por una entrevista del CEO... cuantas accs han movido?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Bueno, mi teoria me dice que el ibex ha cerrado el gap y se dará la vuelta,el nasdaq ha tocado el nivel de 2200 y tiene que bajar y por último mis putas Inditex tienen que empezar a bajar ya. Si no estoy en lo cierto seré un merluzo.



Yo a las inditex ahora las saco 25 centimos,aunque la cosa se puso fea....


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> TONGO... por una entrevista del CEO... cuantas accs han movido?



Esa no es la cuestión... lo importante es que tengamos noticias y me parece que esta es vieja... jaja

Esa entrevista se hizo hace pfff 2 meses.

Me pongo a ver la peli... que haga lo que quiera, pero si el Lunes no veo contratos vendo. (las que he ampliado... las otras para mis nietos o en su defecto al paso que voy para los príncipes...)

Por cierto esa entrevista la hacen dos pivas que pffff...... pfffff....

HYTM interview live..minute 2.07, announcing Blue Cross and Blue Shield, maybe news Monday


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2010)

Están haciendo el efecto llamada -pardillos- lo mismo van algunos- jejejejejeje... cuando corran la voZ por los foros. XD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Ene 2010)

No sé si ya han comenzado las clases particulares de Kujire, pero le doy la razón en todo hoy a Hannibal.

La tendencia es tu amiga, y ahora es bajista, así que se abren posiciones cortas en resistencias, y se abren pocas posiciones, la volatilidad es muy alta, y más vale una con stop largo que tres con stop pequeño... Catacrak, has acertado la tendencia, que eran cortos desde arriba, y has perdido por poner el stop demasiado cerca. Lástima, otra vez será, pero no le cojas manía a los cortos, yo se la cogí a los largos y me he chupado a remolque todo este rebote... :ouch:

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2010)

Mejor para vosotros.. quizás llega de nuevo a 0.60USD


----------



## rosonero (29 Ene 2010)

10 minutos para el cierre del Ibex, a ver si el SP tiene tiempo de cerrar su gap 

Pd O que lo vuelva a cerrar el Ibex


----------



## Netyork (29 Ene 2010)

Como les gusta perdeer el tiempo hablando estupideses. Pongan un tema intersante manga de gilipollas


----------



## Catacrack (29 Ene 2010)

Netyork dijo:


> Como les gusta perdeer el tiempo hablando estupideses. Pongan un tema intersante manga de gilipollas



¿Este foro no tiene boton de reportar?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

Netyork dijo:


> Como les gusta perdeer el tiempo hablando estupideses. Pongan un tema intersante manga de gilipollas



Empieza tu cholo de las montañas...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Muy bien HL! parece que mi consejo te funciona.



Los contratos gordos del ibex en estos dias suben y bajan que no veas,sobre todo si vas perdiendo... a 10 euros el punto...yo con uno ya me pongo cardiaco a mi con 3 me da algo....
Importantisimo esto,yo lo aprendi el otro dia,cojer una posicion comoda que puedas aguantar bien intradia o dejarla unos dias por si se tuerce,operando ahora a corto si la cagamos tenemos dias para recuperar.
Ademas se tradea mas tranquilo y sin tanto stress que te pone nervioso,ves la muerte de cerca y terminas victima del panico y le das al boton cagandola siempre.
Tenemos que dominar las posiciones no que las posiciones nos dominen.
Aprender esto me ha costado mis buenos euros,mas vale tarde que nunca.


----------



## rosonero (29 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> ¿Este foro no tiene boton de reportar?



Sí, mensaje reportado.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ene 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> ¿Este foro no tiene boton de reportar?



just ignore him.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> donpepito, ya veras como no me equivoco, de todos modos me conformo con que inditex cierre por debajo de 45,50



Depeche, llevo mirando Inditex para cortos más de un més... lo he comentado por el foro... en una lista de valores que sacamos del ibex para meter cortos a estudiar llevaba desde hace mil...

Vamos que le quiero meter al amancio tmb porque sé que puede llevar a los 18€ sin mucha dificultad... creo que te va a cerrar a 45,64 y 45,50 en la robasta.


Wata si sube encima de 0,50 el lunes creo que tu y yo nos vamos a tomar un café a las 15:30 sonrientes...


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Ene 2010)

Vamos yo a 10 euros el punto, echo la pota a la mínima... que miedo por dios.

Esas cosas deberían estar prohibidas para los pobres o.

DP! El caso son los contratos... si hay contratos puede volar. Pero me parece a mi que nos están dando coba como tu bien dices.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (29 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No sé si ya han comenzado las clases particulares de Kujire, pero le doy la razón en todo hoy a Hannibal.
> 
> La tendencia es tu amiga, y ahora es bajista, así que se abren posiciones cortas en resistencias, y se abren pocas posiciones, la volatilidad es muy alta, y más vale una con stop largo que tres con stop pequeño... Catacrak, has acertado la tendencia, que eran cortos desde arriba, y has perdido por poner el stop demasiado cerca. Lástima, otra vez será, pero no le cojas manía a los cortos, yo se la cogí a los largos y me he chupado a remolque todo este rebote... :ouch:
> 
> Saludos...



Yo tambien le coji mania a los largos,eso ahora nos viene de puta madre,ya que no tocamos los largos ni con un palo. :XX:

Kuji no me ha dado la sesion de trading aun,aprendo a base de palos y por este hilo y por el blog de kuji que se aprende mucho,de momento con ir aprendiendo y no perder soy feliz.


----------



## rosonero (29 Ene 2010)

Pues ahí está!!! El SP cerrando el gap justo a tiempo, aunque necesitó el tiempo de descuento para llegar. Fuera en la robasta en 11900


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2010)

Las CXM las he vendido a 0.72USD ... he preferido salirme con perdidas.... ya entraré algún día... no me gusta seguirle el juego a los MMs.


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2010)

Yo tengo valores cortos para recomendar en el Ibex, incluso el timing más adecuado, pero tras los palos de esta última semana de enero voy a quedarme calladito y me los guardo.

Aunque voy a intentar entrar en ellos en cuanto lo vea adecuado, seguiré poniendo mis previsiones para las bolsas y cada cual que haga lo que vea más conveniente.

Este mes de enero he perdido un 12% al final, ahora veremos como me va febrero.


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2010)

Wataru... hoy vamos a subir con fuerza en ARIAd...


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Ene 2010)

Al ibex aún le queda recortar algo más para la semana que viene


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... hoy vamos a subir con fuerza en ARIAd...



Lo que no se porque no dicen que tenemos otra conferencia el 1 de Marzo.
www.breanmurraycarret.com

Pues no hay volumen en las Arias en??...


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2010)

Algo acaba de provocar un gap bajista en el petroleo a las 18 :00 ¿alguien sabe que ha podido pasar?


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2010)

Seguro que la colocan en las news, un día de estos...


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Seguro que la colocan en las news, un día de estos...



Podría ser esto y es que este hombre siempre anda fastidiandola:

http://content.usatoday.com/communities/greenhouse/post/2010/01/obamas-call-for-new-nuclear-power-plants-triggers-outrage/1


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Ene 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Algo acaba de provocar un gap bajista en el petroleo a las 18 :00 ¿alguien sabe que ha podido pasar?



El desparrame del S&P? 8:

PD: Pecata, muy importante el 1.38 en el cruce €/$, 50% de corrección de toda esta subida... ahí podríamos rebotar hacia el 1.41, pero sería contratendencia. Mínimo de hoy 1.3862


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El desparrame del S&P? 8:



El desparrame del S&P no tiene gap, pero el petroleo de las 18 :00 a las 18 :10 ha hecho un agujerito sin datos por en medio que lo avalen, por eso me resulta extraño.


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2010)

PARD debe rebotar a corto plazo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Ene 2010)

DP una preguntilla... para las compras nos aplican el tipo de cambio vigente y para las ventas el de ayer no?


----------



## donpepito (29 Ene 2010)

Si, de todos modos.. haz una simulación de compra y comparas el saldo con el supuesto cargo... XD +COMISIÓN


----------



## destr0 (29 Ene 2010)

DJ 10092, a que acaba por debajo de los 10000 hoy...


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2010)

A las buenas noches!

Parece que ya viene la mano de dios al rescate.


----------



## Alice_mm (29 Ene 2010)

Hola a tod@s,

Os sigo desde hace tiempo, estoy analizando el mercado pero estoy algo dudosa en como configurarar ciertos indicadores.

¿Que medias moviles utilizais para ver cuando entrar?

Gracias


----------



## chameleon (29 Ene 2010)

bien, ahora que está todo el mundo oficialmente bajista, vendrá el rebote


----------



## no_loko (29 Ene 2010)

No será el lunes...


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2010)

Alice_mm dijo:


> Hola a tod@s,
> 
> Os sigo desde hace tiempo, estoy analizando el mercado pero estoy algo dudosa en como configurarar ciertos indicadores.
> 
> ...



Otra fémina en el hilo, bienvenida.

No me entiendas mal, yo estoy felizmente casado 

Las medias más habituales son las de 50 y la de 200, a veces también la de 20.


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Ene 2010)

DP! New Sec File ^__^! O bien.. `__´ Depende, aún no he intentado leerlo.

Alice, cuidado con Mulder que con el temita de la Luna es peligroso... jajaja :**

O__O! DP! No veo a BLACKROCK (de una primera mirada) como institución... creo que han comprado 7 millones de accs. jurrrrr

BlackRock gana un 12% más en 2009 tras la compra de Barclays Global Investors <--- Muble muble es un cambio de nombre u otro institucional.

JUMMMM!! Pues han comprado más acciones, usando la cache del google he podido encontrar los datos, que casualidad hacía poco que habían pasados los 100 días "gratuitos" de Mffais.

Fecha de compra: 2009-09-30
Blackrock Advisors Llc	Institution 141,600	New Holding 
Blackrock Group Ltd	Institution	21,300	New Holding	
Blackrock Inc 369,500	Added More------->Este es el que posee 7050984 accs ^____^
Blackrock Investment Management Llc 303,435	Added More

En el caso que fusionaran carteras blackrock y barclays serían: 369.500 + 6.794.774 = 7.164.274 Se me pasa la cantidad...


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Ene 2010)

Bienvenida. No se prodigan mucho las mujeres en este hilo.


----------



## Alice_mm (29 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> DP! New Sec File ^__^! O bien.. `__´ Depende, aún no he intentado leerlo.
> 
> Alice, cuidado con Mulder que con el temita de la Luna es peligroso... jajaja :**
> 
> O__O! DP! No veo a BLACKROCK (de una primera mirada) como institución... creo que han comprado 7 millones de accs. jurrrrr



Gracias, por la info de las medias, pero la de 50 y 200 son de largo plazo. 

¿alguna recpmendada para el corto plazo?

Si ya he leido a mulder y sus lunas, es un dato estacional a tomar muy en cuenta....... creo que este finde toca LUNA ¿Habra cambio de tendencia?


----------



## Mulder (29 Ene 2010)

Alice_mm dijo:


> Gracias, por la info de las medias, pero la de 50 y 200 son de largo plazo.
> 
> ¿alguna recpmendada para el corto plazo?
> 
> Si ya he leido a mulder y sus lunas, es un dato estacional a tomar muy en cuenta....... creo que este finde toca LUNA ¿Habra cambio de tendencia?



La recomendación de las medias es para largo y corto plazo, la mayoría usa esas medias y los rebotes se producen ahí, el problema suele ser saber que escala usar, pero normalmente la de 200 suele ser una resistencia importante con todas.

Yo ya hace mucho que solo miro las medias para saber la tendencia y ya está, para tomar decisiones no miro más abajo del diario.

Finalmente el cambio de tendencia, si se produce que no lo tengo claro, durará muy poco, el dia 2 de febrero volveremos a probar el guano. Hay 26 valores del Ibex que tienen cambio de tendencia entre el 1 y el 3 de febrero.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Ene 2010)

Alice_mm dijo:


> Gracias, por la info de las medias, pero la de 50 y 200 son de largo plazo.
> 
> ¿alguna recpmendada para el corto plazo?
> 
> Si ya he leido a mulder y sus lunas, es un dato estacional a tomar muy en cuenta....... creo que este finde toca LUNA ¿Habra cambio de tendencia?



Para el corto plazo Tonuel utiliza la baraja española, pero creo que no le va muy bien...


----------



## destr0 (29 Ene 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> bien, ahora que está todo el mundo oficialmente bajista, vendrá el rebote



Te lo voy a poner de manera gráfica.

Mis apuestas para la semana de vencimiento de futuros de febrero (el 18/19, vamos) son:

DJ ~8800






IBEX ~9000






SAN ~6,80






Y porqué? Pues porque se ha roto la línea de tendencia mayor (en los gráficos la negra) y vamos hacia los puntos que hubo cambio de tendencia (en los gráficos en rojo).

Guárdate este post en favoritos y ya hablamos dentro de 3 semanas


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Ene 2010)

DestrO, si por algo se está caracterizando a este rally es por vapulear a los de las rayas... 

No te discuto nada porque no lo se, pero esto no es tan fácil. 

Que tengas suerte :rolleye:


----------



## Claca (29 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Te lo voy a poner de manera gráfica.
> 
> Mis apuestas para la semana de vencimiento de futuros de febrero (el 18/19, vamos) son:
> 
> ...



¿Sabes? Llevo meses hablando de los 9200 del ibex, porque también creo que el primer paso de esta caída es deshacer el segundo impulso del rebote en su totalidad.

Eso sí, primero tenemos los 10.700 y los 10.500, pero claro, si se pierde la MM200, debería ser pan comido. El VIX también roza el punto crítico. El lunes se decidirá todo, porque el cierre de hoy deja las cosas un poco en el aire, con bastante ventaja para los bajistas. Si no rebotamos ya, creo que cargando cortos iremos muy tranquilos.


----------



## destr0 (30 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> DestrO, si por algo se está caracterizando a este rally es por vapulear a los de las rayas...
> 
> No te discuto nada porque no lo se, pero esto no es tan fácil.
> 
> Que tengas suerte :rolleye:



El 15 de enero empecé a operar con futuros, con 1 mini para probar. Sobre el 20 (no recuerdo el día exacto) pasé a 2, y de lo que me costaron esos 2 en pocos días conseguí legar a 3 y a cierre de este viernes ya había sacado para 4, aunque de momento me quedo con 3, poniéndome tanto largo como corto, símplemente siguiendo mis rayas. Es un 100% de beneficio en 2 semanas, que creo que es excelente.

Me gusta mucho el técnico, pero no me suelo fijar ni en fibonacci ni en elliot. En las medias pocas veces, sobre todo en la de 200 de 30 minutos, pero tampoco demasiado. Símplemente uso unas pocas estrategias, y luego algo de experiencia.

La primera es al inicio de sesión, y consiste en ponerse largo a las 9:05 y vender sobre las 9:25, en el rebote. Puedes ver que casi todos los días bajistas hay gap de apertura, baja un poco más, rebota sobre las 9:05 y toca máximo del rebote sobre las 9:25. Ahí puedes conseguir unos 40~50 puntos fácil.

Otra es que cuando hay una tendencia marcada, y de repente se gira en sentido contrario, suele ser para ir a cerrar el gap de apertura (Si no ha sido por datos macro, claro). En este caso suele dar resultado ver cuando se confirma que está haciendo un rebote fuerte y ponerse corto/largo según corresponda, para cerrar justo antes del gap.

Otra que suelo usar, a partir de las 12:00 más o menos, es trazar líneas sobre máximos y por abajo entre los mínimos, porque te ayuda a ver los canales que se forma. A veces por la tarde cambia la tendencia, pero en ese caso se identifica pronto y si rompe el canal, hay que ponerse a favor de la dirección que haya salido.

Es importantísimo no empeñarse que tiene que subir porque tienes largos, ni que tiene que bajar porque llevas cortos. En futuros es facilísimo cambiar de una tendencia a otra, comprando o vendiendo el doble de los contratos que lleves. Yo lo he hecho estos días y me ha dado muy buenos resultados, pero siempre hay que intentar encontrar los puntos de techo y suelo, pero para eso sirven las "rayas", y sobre todo el tiempo que se tarda en llegar a ellas y cuanto dura en rebotar.

Bueno, en todo momento hablo de los índices, siempre sigo el DAX, Eurostoxx en gráficas de 1 minuto, y el DJ cuando abre. Hace tiempo que me di cuenta de que son todos el mismo saco, pero unos amplifican más que otros las subidas/bajadas. Y luego dentro de cada índice, pues con un poco de idea puedes saber en una tendencia que valores son más propicios para infraponderar o sobreponderar, que creo que es lo interesante para sacar más beneficio.

Yo pasé de varios años en acciones a warrants, y en mi primera operación tuve muchísima suerte y conseguí casi un 40% de beneficio en Union Fenosa en 3 días, pero luego me acabé arruinando, un fatídico mes de junio. Antes de eso tenía bastante experiencia en acciones, y me iba estupéndamente. El problema de los warrants es que los que valen la pena son muy radicales, y es ahí donde me gustaba meter la pasta. Si te pillan con el pie cambiado, puedes perder un 30% en un día, y te aseguro que duele. Luego intentas recuperar lo perdido, y consigues algo pero a la que te das cuenta estás perdiendo más aún. Entrar y salir es muy difícil, y los apalancamientos son impresionantes, pero como te equivoques ya no sales. Sin embargo, con los futuros cambias de alcista a bajista en un click, y eso me gusta, porque es muy fácil recuperar.

Y perdón por el tostón, pero creo que los de las rayas son precisamente los que más han ganado en estas bajadas, tanto en los rebotes como en las caídas.


----------



## Hagen (30 Ene 2010)

Estoy revisando bajadas anteriores y cuadra perfectamente con la de primeros de julio, que siguio a la siguiente onda alcista.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Ene 2010)

pfffff viendo donde acabó ayer el S&P: Heaven is gone and hell's here


----------



## rosonero (30 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> El 15 de enero empecé a operar con futuros, con 1 mini para probar. Sobre el 20 (no recuerdo el día exacto) pasé a 2, y de lo que me costaron esos 2 en pocos días conseguí legar a 3 y a cierre de este viernes ya había sacado para 4, aunque de momento me quedo con 3, poniéndome tanto largo como corto, símplemente siguiendo mis rayas. Es un 100% de beneficio en 2 semanas, que creo que es excelente.
> 
> Me gusta mucho el técnico, pero no me suelo fijar ni en fibonacci ni en elliot. En las medias pocas veces, sobre todo en la de 200 de 30 minutos, pero tampoco demasiado. Símplemente uso unas pocas estrategias, y luego algo de experiencia.
> 
> ...



Entre tu clase/post magistral y HL operando y escribiendo posts serios tengo la sensación de que nos vamos a forrar en esta bajada. 8:
Pues eso, no dejéis de compartir con los más novatos.

Pd. Rabia haber comprado el corto en en la robasta  pero con tanto dato buenísimo había que tenerlos cuadrados para quedarse vendido el finde. Qué cabrones son.


----------



## donpepito (30 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes.

Wataru, en Junio BlackRock adquirió BGI, a mediados de Diciembre, traspasaron los fondos a BlackRock... al final hemos barrido posis de venta y terminado en 2.21USD... lo estaba viendo en la bola. XD

Ahora solo queda ir escalando, la prox semana hasta los 2.4xUSD ... y que el dolar nos acompañe!!!!


----------



## carloszorro (30 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El desparrame del S&P? 8:
> 
> PD: Pecata, muy importante el 1.38 en el cruce €/$, 50% de corrección de toda esta subida... ahí podríamos rebotar hacia el 1.41, pero sería contratendencia. Mínimo de hoy 1.3862



Creo que una estrategia interesante sería vigilar esta famosa onda c 
e ir posicionándose corto cada vez que toque la directriz bajista, veo a pecata un poco desorientada, fíjate en los charts de LCASC porque tiene las ideas muy claras de por donde podría tirar el mercado


----------



## destr0 (30 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes!, siguiendo un poquito más con la teoría del guano, aquí os pongo unos gráficos más de canales de largo plazo, del DJ en escala logarítimica:







Con un poco más de zoom:







Y para acabar, y por similitud, el gráfico más famoso del foro:


----------



## destr0 (30 Ene 2010)

Por cierto, más madera:, de Cárpatos:

Otro frente abierto [Imprimir] 



China acaba de anunciar que suspende los intercambios militares con EEUU ante la venta de armas de EEUU a Taiwan


----------



## carloszorro (30 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Buenas tardes!, siguiendo un poquito más con la teoría del guano, aquí os pongo unos gráficos más de canales de largo plazo, del DJ en escala logarítimica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eto zi que ez un guano de verdaz :XX:


----------



## Claca (30 Ene 2010)

A mí me falta un rebote antes de seguir cayendo. Cuando digo rebote, hablo de algo modesto, alejado de máximos, y totalmente contra tendencia. Hace unos días tenía como objetivo los 11.500-600, ahora lo veo un pelín ambicioso, pero no lo descarto. Los 11.200 podrían ser una meta mucho más razonable. El cierre español daba esperanzas, pero, claro, luego los americanos se amputaron otro 1%.

¿Podríamos hacer nuevos mínimos y salir disparados? El lunes saldremos de dudas. Si se pierde la MM200 y no se recupera, ahí tendremos un punto excelente para situar el stop de cortos, sólo quedaría meterle caña y relajarse una temporadita.

Mulder, dijiste que la primera mitad de febrero sería alcista ¿cómo lo ves?


----------



## destr0 (30 Ene 2010)

Claca dijo:


> A mí me falta un rebote antes de seguir cayendo. Cuando digo rebote, hablo de algo modesto, alejado de máximos, y totalmente contra tendencia. Hace unos días tenía como objetivo los 11.500-600, ahora lo veo un pelín ambicioso, pero no lo descarto. Los 11.200 podrían ser una meta mucho más razonable. El cierre español daba esperanzas, pero, claro, luego los americanos se amputaron otro 1%.
> 
> ¿Podríamos hacer nuevos mínimos y salir disparados? El lunes saldremos de dudas. Si se pierde la MM200 y no se recupera, ahí tendremos un punto excelente para situar el stop de cortos, sólo quedaría meterle caña y relajarse una temporadita.
> 
> Mulder, dijiste que la primera mitad de febrero sería alcista ¿cómo lo ves?



Te parece poco el rebote desde marzo?


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ene 2010)

Alguien tiene que palmar pasta: unos dicen que rebotan y otros que nos vamos al hoyo


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Estoy analizando el mercado, a estas alturas ya tendría algo que decir pero esta vez voy a analizar también el Ibex, ya he sacado alguna cosa en claro.

Evidentemente voy a dar un sesgo bajista a todo el análisis, aunque en condiciones normales esta semana debería ser lateral-alcista.

Ahora mismo estoy viendo un posible mínimo del ibex en 10650 (sería temporal), aunque veo el lunes alcista, el dia 2 martes es muy importante junto con el viernes 5, serán dias de cambio de tendencia importante.

Tal como lo veo el lunes subiríamos, pero solo por la mañana y media tarde, los gringos empezarían el lunes subiendo pero acabarían en rojo. El martes nos caemos todos con todo el equipo, pero los gringos empezarían a subir hacia el final de la tarde. El miercoles podríamos rebotar ligeramente, aunque creo que aplicando sesgo bajista acabaríamos bajando de nuevo, pero solo ligeramente. El jueves será un dia netamente bajista para todos. Y finalmente el viernes es una incognita y todo dependerá de como acabemos el jueves, debería ocurrir lo contrario.

He analizado a más largo plazo y parece que los objetivos de Stoxx y S&P de toda la bajada serían los que se hicieron a finales de julio, por la parte alta. La bajada podría durar hasta finales de febrero, aunque estoy razonablemente seguro de que la segunda semana de febrero será alcista, sobre todo de la mitad hacia el final. El dia 15 es fiesta en USA, dia de cambio de tendencia fuerte, esto hará que volvamos a bajar a partir de esta fecha.

Sigo sin pensar que esta es la bajada definitiva de las bolsas, puede que esté siendo dura pero aun no toca la verdadera que debería ir, como mínimo, hasta noviembre. De mayo a noviembre hay 7 meses y eso es bastante para una bajada, aunque podría continuar hasta el mes de mayo de 2011 donde empezaríamos una recuperación y a partir de ahí un lateral que duraría 5 años.

Aunque también es cierto que se está bajando mucho sin corregir adecuadamente y esto es algo que esperaba para la semana pasada, una pequeña corrección alcista.

Seguiré analizando el Ibex a ver si descubro alguna pista más de este horroroso índice, aunque parece que ha corregido mucho más que el resto.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Ene 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Estoy revisando bajadas anteriores y cuadra perfectamente con la de primeros de julio, que siguio a la siguiente onda alcista.



Si se cumple eso, me destrozas totalmente mi recuento... ::

PD: Me apunto con Mulder, la PRIMERA parte de la bajada yo también la estimo en el fibo38,2% del rebote, o la zona de máximos de junio 95x-96x del S&P500... 
PD2: En Ibex seria 99xx-101xx


----------



## Claca (30 Ene 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Te parece poco el rebote desde marzo?



No, en absoluto. También espero caídas y comparto al 100% tu idea de deshacer el 2º impulso del rebotazo llegando a los 9.200, pero me cuesta creer que nos peguemos una leche en vertical mucho más grande sin pequeños escalones teniendo en cuenta dónde nos encontramos. Fíjate que hablaba de un rebote modesto contra tendencia, no de un nuevo marzo del 2009, y señalo la posibilidad del rebote porque casi nadie la contempla. A mí me gusta conocer otros puntos de vista por si las moscas. Como ejemplo, me hubieran follado vivo en el rebote de marzo si no fuera, prudencia a un lado, porque leía opiniones contrarias y comprobaba que se iban cumpliendo... al final terminé por aceptar que eran ciertas y las incorporé a mi escenario como pude. 

Pero bueno, ojalá tengas razón ¿eh? Mucho más sencillo para todos. En cualquier caso, lo tenemos fácil, porque en mi opinión los niveles clave están muy claros, lo cual permite poner un stop y salir prácticamente indemne si metes la pata. 

Con el cierre americano de este viernes creo necesario ver los 10.700 antes de nada, si sigue cayendo, pues mucho mejor, pero, si hay sorpresas, no está de más estar abierto a otras posibilidades ¿no? Porque para mí no es un dogma de fé, es una posibilidad sin más, que, como he dicho antes, con el cierre americano se hace más improbable.


----------



## Claca (30 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si se cumple eso, me destrozas totalmente mi recuento... ::
> 
> PD: Me apunto con Mulder, la PRIMERA parte de la bajada yo también la estimo en el fibo38,2% del rebote, o la zona de máximos de junio 95x-96x del S&P500...
> PD2: En Ibex seria 99xx-101xx



¿Algo así te parece muy improbable?







Sacado del excelente blog RADAR MARKET


----------



## carloszorro (30 Ene 2010)

*Perdida la directriz alcista que se inició en marzo*

Cárpatos - 30/01/2010

Ya saben que me gusta seguir el trabajo del analista de Morgan Stanley, Teun Draasima, ya que ha indicado muy bien los ciclos de la bajada primero y de la gran subida de la bolsa después. Este lunes Draaisma recomendaba que se venda en las subidas de las Bolsas, porque ha empezado, en su opinión, la fase de retirar estímulos, de empezar con regulaciones, de verse rotaciones sectoriales típicas de fin de subida, en fin lo que él tanto tiempo llevaba advirtiendo que sería el final de la fase alcista.

Según los gráficos al cierre semanal, se ha perdido la directriz alcista de marzo y la tendencia a corto es claramente bajista. No hay que ir contra tendencia, ella es la que manda.

Perdida la directriz alcista que se inició en marzo en Cincodias.com


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si se cumple eso, me destrozas totalmente mi recuento... ::
> 
> PD: Me apunto con Mulder, la PRIMERA parte de la bajada yo también la estimo en el fibo38,2% del rebote, o la zona de máximos de junio 95x-96x del S&P500...
> PD2: En Ibex seria 99xx-101xx



Vamos a ver, no se precipoten 

Yo en mi análisis he dicho ju*L*io, no junio, pero de todos modos el objetivo para esta bajada en el Ibex lo veo alrededor de los niveles que se hicieron a principios de julio entre 9300-9700.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Ene 2010)

Alice_mm dijo:


> Hola a tod@s,
> 
> Os sigo desde hace tiempo, estoy analizando el mercado pero estoy algo dudosa en como configurarar ciertos indicadores.
> 
> ...



Hola Alice_mm , se usan muchas, para mi la más importante es la MM200, en la escala temporal que quieras... corto plazo 5' o 30' medio plazo 4h o diario y largo plazo semanal...

Otras medias, 10, 20 y 30 para ver los cruces (pajarita o Bowtie que puso el otro día Wataru_)

Saludos...

PD: Mira el Ibex35 en escala semanal y su MM200  o el cruce €/$ en escala diaria para ver lo importante de esa media...


----------



## fmc (30 Ene 2010)

Buenas tardes.

Jugueteando con los indicadores de la web de r4 he pinchado en el zigzag y me sale lo siguiente....






Supongo que dependerá de lo que haga el lunes, pero ¿qué fiabilidad tiene este indicador?


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Ene 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Jugueteando con los indicadores de la web de r4 he pinchado en el zigzag y me sale lo siguiente....
> 
> ...



¿Medio llena o medio vacia? Si pones la recta por el punto de máximos te salen todos decrecientes y el cierre del viernes casa perfectamente como techo, desde ahí "pabajo hamijo" ienso:


----------



## fmc (30 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Medio llena o medio vacia? Si pones la recta por el punto de máximos te salen todos decrecientes y el cierre del viernes casa perfectamente como techo, desde ahí "pabajo hamijo" ienso:



bueno, la cosa está en que se supone que éste indicador marca los cambios de tendencia y además se da la circunstancia de que estamos tocanado la MM200.... yo de ésto entiendo poco, por eso pregunto :

Ahí va la gráfica a más largo plazo...


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Ene 2010)

*Claves bursátiles de la próxima semana* 

Decisión de tipos del BCE el jueves

El interés del mercado en la primera semana de febrero continuará marcado por los resultados a uno y otro lado del Atlántico. La agenda macroeconómica será también muy intensa. La próxima semana, entre las múltiples referencias, conoceremos la Decisión de tipos de interés del BCE y BoE el jueves y el Informe de Empleo estadounidense de enero el viernes. 

En cuanto al ámbito empresarial, Santander, Mapfre, Enagás y Renta 4 publicarán sus resultados del cuarto trimestre. En el Viejo Continente, harán lo propio Danske Bank y Deutsche Bank. Además, Santander y Banesto repartirán sendos dividendos a sus accionistas el próximo lunes. Al otro lado del Atlántico, darán a conocer sus cifras compañías como Dow Chemical, UPS, Cisco Systems, Pfizer y Mastercard. 

A continuación les detallamos las principales citas de la próxima semana: 

LUNES 

España: PMI Manufacturero de enero (09:15 horas). 

Francia: Precios al productor de diciembre (08:45 horas). PMI Manufacturero de enero (09:50 horas). 

Alemania: Ventas al por menor de diciembre (entre el 1 y el 8 de febrero). PMI Manufacturero de enero (10:00 horas). 

Zona Euro: PMI Manufacturero de enero (10:00 horas). 

Reino Unido: PMI Manufacturero de enero (10:30 horas). 

Estados Unidos: PCE, Deflactor PCE, Gasto personal e Ingresos personales de diciembre (14:30 horas). Gasto en construcción de diciembre (16:00 horas). ISM Precios pagados e ISM Manufacturero de enero (16:00 horas). 

En el plano empresarial, Santander y Banesto repartirán un dividendo de 0,12 y 0,10 euros por título respectivamente. 

MARTES 

España: Desempleo neto de enero (09:00 horas). 

Zona Euro: Precios de producción de diciembre (11:00 horas). 

Estados Unidos: Ventas pendientes de viviendas de diciembre (16:00 horas). Ventas de vehículos de enero y Propensión semanal al consumo ABC (23:00 horas). 

En el ámbito empresarial, Enagás y Renta 4 publicarán sus cifras anuales. Al otro lado del Atlántico, Dow Chemical y UPS presentarán sus resultados. 

MIERCOLES 

España: PMI Servicios de enero (09:15 horas). Confianza del consumidor de enero (10:00 horas). 

Francia: PMI Servicios de enero (09:50 horas). 

Alemania: PMI Servicios de enero (10:00 horas). 

Zona Euro: PMI Servicios y PMI Compuesto de enero (10:00 horas). Ventas al por menor de diciembre (11:00 horas).

Reino Unido: Confianza del consumidor de enero (01:00 horas). PMI Servicios de enero (10:30 horas). 

Estados Unidos: Solicitudes semanales de hipoteca MBA (13:00 horas). ADP Cambio de empleo de enero (14:15 horas). ISM no manufacturero compuesto de enero (16:00 horas). Inventarios semanales de crudo (16:30 horas). 

En el plano empresarial, Mapfre se confesarán ante el mercado. Cisco Systems y Pfizer harán lo propio en Estados Unidos.

JUEVES

Alemania: Pedidos de fábrica de diciembre (12:00 horas).

Zona Euro: Decisión del BCE sobre los tipos de interés (13:45 horas). 

Reino Unido: Decisión del BoE sobre los tipos de interés (13:00 horas). 

Estados Unidos: Peticiones iniciales de desempleo y Reclamos continuos semanales (14:30 horas). Costes laborales unitarios y Productividad no agrícola del cuarto trimestre (14:30 horas). Pedidos de fábrica de diciembre (16:00 horas). 

En el ámbito empresarial, Santander presentará sus resultados correspondientes al cuarto trimestre. En el Viejo Continente, se confesarán ante el mercado Danske Bank y Deutsche Bank. Mastercard publicará sus cifras trimestrales al otro lado del Atlántico.

VIERNES 

España: Producción industrial de diciembre (09:00 horas).

Francia: Balanza comercial de diciembre (08:45 horas). 

Alemania: Producción industrial de diciembre (12:00 horas). 

Reino Unido: Precios al productor de enero (10:30 horas). 

Estados Unidos: Informe de empleo, Cambio en nóminas no agrícolas y Tasa de desempleo de enero (14:30 horas). Crédito al consumidor de diciembre (21:00 horas).


----------



## Different (30 Ene 2010)

Buenas, si invierto 3.000 euros con unas garantias del 50 %, es decir compro por ejemplo telefonica, pero solo tengo 3.000 euros y quiero comprar 6.000 euros, entonces puedo pedir una garantia del 50 %? Y en este caso, cuando telefonica pague dividendos, los cobrare por los 3.000 euros o por los 6.000 euros¨?


un saludo


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Ene 2010)

Different dijo:


> Buenas, si invierto 3.000 euros con unas garantias del 50 %, es decir compro por ejemplo telefonica, pero solo tengo 3.000 euros y quiero comprar 6.000 euros, entonces puedo pedir una garantia del 50 %? Y en este caso, cuando telefonica pague dividendos, los cobrare por los 3.000 euros o por los 6.000 euros¨?
> 
> 
> un saludo



En R4, depende de cada brocker, cobrarías el 80% de los 6 mil. Pedazo de negocio ¿no? . De la cotización diaria se descuenta el dividendo. 
Ej: TEF a 18.70 da .70 de dividendo... comienza la sesión en 18.

El brocker ha ganado un 20% del dividendo.

Un saludo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (30 Ene 2010)

Different dijo:


> Buenas, si invierto 3.000 euros con unas garantias del 50 %, es decir compro por ejemplo telefonica, pero solo tengo 3.000 euros y quiero comprar 6.000 euros, entonces puedo pedir una garantia del 50 %? Y en este caso, cuando telefonica pague dividendos, los cobrare por los 3.000 euros o por los 6.000 euros¨?
> 
> 
> un saludo



¿Son aqui las plusvalias y dividendos?


----------



## Different (30 Ene 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> En R4, depende de cada brocker, cobrarías el 80% de los 6 mil. Pedazo de negocio ¿no? . De la cotización diaria se descuenta el dividendo.
> Ej: TEF a 18.70 da .70 de dividendo... comienza la sesión en 18.
> 
> El brocker ha ganado un 20% del dividendo.
> ...



¿Existe algun broker que no cobre comision?


es un producto recomendado con una garantia entre el 25 % y el 50 %? Mas no queiro arriesgar...


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Ene 2010)

Me han subido dos puntos la retención de IRPF en la nómina, tres puntos en el ahorro, tres puntos el IVA y dos años la edad de jubilación..... ¿quién tiene el bote de vaselina? ::


----------



## Catacrack (31 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Me han subido dos puntos la retención de IRPF en la nómina, tres puntos en el ahorro, tres puntos el IVA y dos años la edad de jubilación..... ¿quién tiene el bote de vaselina? ::









Disfruten lo votado!


----------



## Interesado (31 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Me han subido dos puntos la retención de IRPF en la nómina, tres puntos en el ahorro, tres puntos el IVA y dos años la edad de jubilación..... ¿quién tiene el bote de vaselina? ::



Hace tiempo, Mulder comentó que lo de dedicarse al trading estaba cojunudo porque era la profesión que en que menos impuestos se pagan. 

Da que pensar...


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ene 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Me han subido dos puntos la retención de IRPF en la nómina, tres puntos en el ahorro, tres puntos el IVA y dos años la edad de jubilación..... ¿quién tiene el bote de vaselina? ::



No te preocupes, compensarás todo eso con las minusvalías de bolsa de este mes... :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## Hagen (31 Ene 2010)

Uno de los motivos de las subidas desde marzo fueron los fondos TARP, ahora los bancos estan devolviendolos. 

Tambien la jugada de goldman entre los HF.


----------



## SNB4President (31 Ene 2010)

Medio Oriente: 

Egipto: +0,36%
Kuwait: -0,35%
Israel: -1,52%
Bahrain: +0,70%
Arabia Saudí: +0,50%
Jordania: -0,22%
Oman: +0,31%
Qatar: -0,51%
Dubai: -0,59%
Abu Dhabi: +0,20%


----------



## carloszorro (31 Ene 2010)

Posibles soportes en el SP500: 
1.030
980
y si pierde los 870 la cosa se complicaría


----------



## Mulder (31 Ene 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



carloszorro dijo:


> Posibles soportes en el SP500:
> 1.030
> 980
> y si pierde los 870 la cosa se complicaría



Yo creo que el soporte en el mini-S&P de aquí al día 9 serán los 1055-50, para final de mes podríamos rondar los 1000-990.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (31 Ene 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Hace tiempo, Mulder comentó que lo de dedicarse al trading estaba cojunudo porque era la profesión que en que menos impuestos se pagan.
> 
> Da que pensar...



Buenas tardes a todos.

Un buen amigo mio que está bastante metido en estas cosas me comentaba al respecto que por ejemplo las nóminas de la gente que está en bancos de inversión e industrias relacionadas, suelen cobrar el salario mínimo, y el resto lo perciben mediante complementos, dado que no tienen la misma retención, ( *creo* que están exentos de retención de hecho).

En primer lugar, el % real que te cobran es el mínimo, y por descontado tienes más capacidad de ahorro, que de por sí es bueno, pero si ves la perspectiva a L/P que tienen las pensiones en España, es FUNDAMENTAL. Así que ves una nómina de un pájaro de estos y es salario base: 600€, dietas 600, complemento por desplazamiento 600. Bonús aparte, claro.

Los datos están al tuntun, pero por ahí van los tiros.

A pesar de no escribir tanto como antes, les sigo a todos.

Saludos.


----------



## @@strom (31 Ene 2010)

Intc tiene un gap en los 12$ que seguramente tapará. La correlacion con el ndx son los 1000 puntos usease mínimos del año pasado.
A mi no me extrañaria que los principales índices volvieran al origen de toda la subida.


----------



## Mulder (31 Ene 2010)

@@strom dijo:


> Intc tiene un gap en los 12$ que seguramente tapará. La correlacion con el ndx son los 1000 puntos usease mínimos del año pasado.
> A mi no me extrañaria que los principales índices volvieran al origen de toda la subida.



Supongo que querrás decir en los 17$


----------



## tonuel (31 Ene 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos.
> 
> Un buen amigo mio que está bastante metido en estas cosas me comentaba al respecto que por ejemplo *las nóminas de la gente que está en bancos de inversión e industrias relacionadas*, suelen cobrar el salario mínimo, y el resto lo perciben mediante complementos, dado que no tienen la misma retención, ( *creo* que están exentos de retención de hecho).
> 
> En primer lugar, el % real que te cobran es el mínimo, y por descontado tienes más capacidad de ahorro, que de por sí es bueno, pero si ves la perspectiva a L/P que tienen las pensiones en España, es FUNDAMENTAL. Así que ves una nómina de un pájaro de estos y es salario base: 600€, dietas 600, complemento por desplazamiento 600. Bonús aparte, claro.





Tu hamijo no sabe de lo que habla... :no:



> Devengos o percepciones: se consideran como tales aquellas cantidades que percibe el trabajador por los distintos conceptos. *Hay que distinguir entre las percepciones de carácter salarial, que son las sujetas a cotización al Régimen General de la Seguridad Social, de las percepciones extrasalariales, que no cotizan al mismo.*
> 
> *Las percepciones sujetas a cotización en el Régimen General de la Seguridad Social son el salario base, los complementos salariales y las percepciones de carácter asistencial y acción social empresarial.*
> 
> ...







Saludos 8:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (31 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Tu hamijo no sabe de lo que habla... :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puede que no sepa yo de lo que hable mi amigo, ( creo que tu hablas de la SS y yo de IRPF), pero mi amigo si que ha tenido la nómina en su mano. Y de sueldo base 600€ y levantarse neto 4000. Y de eso, sí que estoy seguro. Ahora, que eso ya sea legal, o no, es harina de otro costal.


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Ene 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Puede que no sepa yo de lo que hable mi amigo, ( creo que tu hablas de la SS y yo de IRPF), pero mi amigo si que ha tenido la nómina en su mano. Y de sueldo base 600€ y levantarse neto 4000. Y de eso, sí que estoy seguro. Ahora, que eso ya sea legal, o no, es harina de otro costal.



Hay una percepción máxima anual por estos conceptos. Dietas, gastos de viaje, etc.... no tributan, pero de ahí a cobrar 3000 euros al mes por este concepto ya te digo yo que no.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (31 Ene 2010)

Porra de mínimos en el SP para este año¿?

-.Mixtables 1000

Respecto a lo de la nómina, le preguntaré a mi amigo y así salimos de dudas.


----------



## rosonero (1 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Porra de mínimos en el SP para este año¿?
> 
> -.Mixtables 1000
> 
> Respecto a lo de la nómina, le preguntaré a mi amigo y así salimos de dudas.



Bufff, a un año va ser muy largo, no? Y si la hacemos hasta final de mes aprovechando que empezamos Febrero? límite para apostar lunes 01-02-210 15:30 H.

rosonero -- 900


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

Orden del día numero 7 de banesto. Pueden pagar el dividendo en santanderes. Con dos Cojones.


----------



## Diegales (1 Feb 2010)

Los japoneses empiezan el dia hacia abajo...


----------



## Diegales (1 Feb 2010)

pero parece que van a termiinar en verde clarito. 



Diegales dijo:


> Los japoneses empiezan el dia hacia abajo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

Esto va pro mixtables y tonuel, este dinero está exento de IRPF y no necesita tickets (es a fondo perdido)

PROCEDIMIENTO RESUMIDO PARA CALCULAR EL DINERO JUSTIFICADO EN LAS DIETAS DE ALOJAMIENTO Y MANUTENCIÓN, KILOMETRAJE Y CAMBIO DE MONEDA 



Las facturas no son obligatorias para el abono de las dietas de manutención, aunque si se debe presentar el justificante acreditativo de la realización de la actividad (estancia, viaje etc. ) que emita el centro receptor etc. 



La justificación de las dietas de manutención se realiza de la siguiente forma: 





1. - Calcular el número de número de días que corresponde a las fechas consignadas. 

2. - Multiplicar ese número por la cantidad diaria correspondiente (mirar abajo: nota 1). 

3. - Consignar esa cifra (o menos) en el apartado correspondiente del impreso de “Justificación de gastos de viajes”. 





PROCEDIMIENTO PARA CALCULAR EL DINERO JUSTIFICADO EN EL ALOJAMIENTO 


Las facturas SÍ son obligatorias para el abono del alojamiento. Sin embargo no se puede justificar por alojamiento más dinero que el corresponda según las tablas oficiales. 



La justificación del alojamiento se realiza de la siguiente forma: 



1. - Calcular el número de número de noches que corresponde a las fechas consignadas. 

2. - Multiplicar ese número por la cantidad oficial por noche (mirar abajo: nota 1). 

3. - Comparar esa cifra con el importe de la factura del alojamiento. 



Importe factura > cantidad tablas *noches = cantidad tablas * noches 

Importe factura < cantidad tablas *noches = Importe factura 



4. - Escribir la cantidad que corresponda en el apartado del impreso de “Justificación de gastos de viajes”. 





NOTA 1: tablas oficiales de los precios de las dietas y el alojamiento: dentro de estas tablas oficiales aparecen cuatro grupos. Los licenciados se encuentran en el Grupo 2. 


Dieta diaria de manutención en España es: 36, 66 € 

Dieta diaria de alojamiento en España es: 58,90 € 



Tablas oficiales de manutención y alojamiento en cada país se encuentrán aquí: 





INTERNET: BOE 3-1-2004. Nº 3. Pág. 157. 

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2004-01-03/pdfs/A00130-00162. Pdf 



PROCEDIMIENTO PARA CALCULAR EL DINERO JUSTIFICADO EN KILOMETRAJE 



Al realizar el viaje en nuestro vehículo particular, no tenemos que entregar facturas de gasolina. Para justificar este gasto indicaremos el producto del precio al que se justifica el kilómetro por el número de kilómetros. Precio actual del kilómetro para las convocatorias financiadas por la Universidad: 0,186313 euros = 31pts. (Este precio puede cambiar en algunas convocatorias). 


Supongamos que "tienes" 100 km diarios de desplazamiento, ya tienes 19€ dia libres de impuestos.

Supongamos que "tienes" dieta sin pernocta, pues ya tienes 37€ día libres de impuestos.

Si los sumamos, son 56€/día limpios, que multiplicados por 20 jornadas nos da 1120€ limpios de pelo y paja.

Si nos ponemos un salario de 12.000 € butos anuales pagaremos de IRPF un 3,5%, percibiendo unos 900-950€ limpios (ya no estoy seguro después de los 400 ZP€)

Total que nos da 2k netos por més más o menos....

Para cobrar la misma cantidad (aunque en 14 pagas) precisamos de 38k brutos anuales pero claro, ya son en impuestos un 26% (irpf + ss + otros) mientras que de la otra manera es un 9,x%...

Saquen conclusiones ustedes mismos.


----------



## Depeche (1 Feb 2010)

Inditex empieza bajando un 1%,a ver si pierde los 45 y acentúa su caida.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

Pepon strikes back, las lunas el año nuevo chino... no si el jueves con la papa no me equivoqué mucho... a ver cuanto dura.


----------



## dillei (1 Feb 2010)

Enhorabuena a los cortos (me refiero a posiciones)


----------



## donpepito (1 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

GRIFOLS y GAMESA en niveles prewano....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Inditex empieza bajando un 1%,a ver si pierde los 45 y acentúa su caida.



Estoy bastante atento a ella, está muy cerca del guano pero la veo de nuevo a 46.


----------



## destr0 (1 Feb 2010)

En 7 minutos cerrmos el gap del DAX y se cumplirá la técnica de 9:05 a 9:25...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> GRIFOLS y GAMESA en niveles prewano....



Las grifols para mulder y las gamesas para apolo creed....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> En 7 minutos cerrmos el gap del DAX y se cumplirá la técnica de 9:05 a 9:25...



Me he fijado y se cumple tu estrategia, felicidades.


----------



## destr0 (1 Feb 2010)

Yo la acabo de cerrar ya en 10900, no le veo fuerza


----------



## Alice_mm (1 Feb 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Inditex empieza bajando un 1%,a ver si pierde los 45 y acentúa su caida.



Pues a corto yo la veo para largos, de hecho he entrado en 45.21


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

Alice_mm dijo:


> Pues a corto yo la veo para largos, de hecho he entrado en 45.21



Yo la veo alcista todavía pero no por mucho tiempo, pon un SL....


----------



## chameleon (1 Feb 2010)

Luca, no nos habías dicho que sales en la nueva ... 



> "Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps" se sitúa justo antes del estallido de la crisis financiera mundial, y en ella Douglas retomará su personaje de Gordon Gekko, con el que ganó el Oscar al mejor actor protagonista. Un hombre que tras pasar dos décadas en la cárcel se encuentra totalmente al margen del mundo de las finanzas y cuya máxima prioridad después de quedar en libertad es recuperar la relación con su hija. Ella está saliendo con un joven brooker de éxito, que ve como su mentor se suicida tras verse envuelto en una estafa. Una muerte de la que el joven culpa a un inversor. Para poder cumplir su venganza, el joven e inexperto corredor de bolsa se unirá a Gekko que, movido por el amor a su hija, accede a volver a la arena de Wall Street. La secuela de la cinta está dirigida por Oliver Stone.


----------



## Depeche (1 Feb 2010)

yo creo que Inditex va a tener un movimiento brusco a la baja,no se si será hoy o mañana,pero el sentimiento de mercado y de la masa es alcista respecto a este valor, por lo que creo que pronto entraran los cortos y empezará su senda bajista,yo aguantaré de momento.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Yo la acabo de cerrar ya en 10900, no le veo fuerza




Hoy también se ha cumplido tu observación.

Ahora toca perrofláutico hasta las 4.

- ISM DE MANUFACTURAS de enero. 

Dato previo: 54,9. Previsión: 55.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> Luca, no nos habías dicho que sales en la nueva ...




No veo ningún braco alemán en la portada...


----------



## tonuel (1 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Puede que no sepa yo de lo que hable mi amigo, ( creo que tu hablas de la SS y yo de IRPF), pero mi amigo si que ha tenido la nómina en su mano. Y de sueldo base 600€ y levantarse neto 4000. Y de eso, sí que estoy seguro. Ahora, que eso ya sea legal, o no, es harina de otro costal.





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Esto va pro mixtables y tonuel, este dinero está exento de IRPF y no necesita tickets (es a fondo perdido)
> 
> ...




Todo eso está muy bien... pero falta añadir que* las dietas máximo pueden representar un 30% de la nómina*... 8:


Si fuera legal todo el mundo haria lo que planteais... y no lo es... :no:

Para más información pregunten a su gestor... yo ya pregunté al mio en su momento... :fiufiu:



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

Buenos días a todos.

SVLF: Silverleaf Resorts, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## destr0 (1 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hoy también se ha cumplido tu observación.
> 
> Ahora toca perrofláutico hasta las 4.
> 
> ...



Cuando hablo de que he cerrado me refiero a que me he puesto corto, yendo de largo antes. La técnica de vender el doble de contratos, vamos, que antes me he expresado mal.

El gap del DAX sería sano cerrarlo, que se ha quedado sólo a 5 puntos (5603,6 vs 5608,8), pero yo me he plantado porque no le veía fuerza. Además, en el eurostoxx hoy hay gap bastante más abajo (2738,5 vs 2761,5 actual), que creo que será el siguiente a cerrar hoy


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Todo eso está muy bien... pero falta añadir que* las dietas máximo pueden representar un 30% de la nómina*... 8:
> 
> 
> Si fuera legal todo el mundo haria lo que planteais... y no lo es... :no:
> ...




ERROR

Mirate bien un libro de derecho tributario, lo tuyo no es la fiscalidad ("niheriero" no?)

Tienes mucho miedo a hacienda y muy poca verguenza 

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (1 Feb 2010)

CYCC en vigilancia, hoy hay movimiento...


----------



## tonuel (1 Feb 2010)

Ey chavales...







¿Cómo veis al Sabadell y al Popular para unos largos...? ¿Reparten buen dividendo...? ienso:


Saludos 8:


----------



## tonuel (1 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> ERROR
> 
> Mirate bien un libro de derecho tributario...




La verdad es que estaba pensándolo... ienso:





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> lo tuyo no es la fiscalidad ("niheriero" no?)
> 
> Tienes mucho miedo a hacienda y muy poca vergüenza
> 
> Saludos.




Como buen ciudadano intento pagar los menos impuestos posibles... pero si de la gestoria me dicen que en dietas no se puede percibir más de un tercio del total de la nómina me lo creo... 8:

Me gustaria que tuvieras razón... porque iba a pagar de IRPF lo que yo pago su pu.. madre... ::



Saludos


----------



## Alice_mm (1 Feb 2010)

Buenas,

¿alguien podria explicarme como funciona la subasta y como interpretar los datos?

Gracias


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> La verdad es que estaba pensándolo... ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Razon la tengo hamijo tonuel, lo que pasa que el de la gestoría se juega los cuartos, y no quiere que le visite hacienda a él, pero como te he dicho, no hace falta justificante alguno, por lo que puede venir el "hinspektor" que lo invitas a un café y ya está.

Respecto al IRPF hamijo, hay muuuchas maneras de esquivarlo, mi favorita son los contratos de 11 meses por obra tributando al 2,5% de irpf, que te pones 24k de sueldo mas dietas, y encima NO tienes que hacer la declaración... el mes 12 vacaciones y vuelta a empezar...

Saludos y cambia de gestor... por uno más heavy como yo


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2010)

A los buenos dias!



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Las grifols para mulder y las gamesas para apolo creed....



Por suerte ya me salí de ellas, ahora voy mirando en que entro hoy corto.

En GRF no será.


----------



## tonuel (1 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Razon la tengo hamijo tonuel, lo que pasa que el de la gestoría se juega los cuartos, y no quiere que le visite hacienda a él, pero como te he dicho, no hace falta justificante alguno, por lo que puede venir el "hinspektor" que lo invitas a un café y ya está.
> 
> Respecto al IRPF hamijo, hay muuuchas maneras de esquivarlo, mi favorita son los contratos de 11 meses por obra tributando al 2,5% de irpf, que te pones 24k de sueldo mas dietas, y encima NO tienes que hacer la declaración... el mes 12 vacaciones y vuelta a empezar...



ienso: ienso: ienso: ienso: ienso: ienso:



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> *Saludos y cambia de gestor... por uno más heavy como yo *




lo tuyo es la dronja dura... 


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mete en la play ITX.mc le veo recorrido como mucho mucho hasta 47€.


----------



## rosonero (1 Feb 2010)

Buenos días a la forería !!!

*destr0*!!! Cárpatos nos lee y ya anda medio plagiándote la estrategia: 


_9:43:41 h. Intradía [Imprimir] Serenity markets

Si vemos el gráfico del futuro del eurostoxx comprobamos que la zona de resistencias a vigilar está en el entorno de las medias exponenciales de 20 y 50, teniendo en cuenta además que el pivot o punto central coincide con la media exponencial de 20 en 2772 lo que la refuerza. Por lo tanto resistencias complicadas en ese entorno 2772-2882.

Por debajo el mínimo del día si nos fijamos está exactamente sobre la S1, es decir en 2745, por lo tanto es soporte clave.

*Llamo la atención en que las mejores entradas entrando a la contra contra los pivot points más importantes, se dan en los primeros instantes de la sesión a partir de las o8h cuando hay poco volumen y aún la mayoría de la gente está despistada. Vayan observándolo día a día, y verán como es *_*así.*


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

Ya empieza Grecia, la alegría de la huerta, a poner nerviosos a todos. Credit default swap sube de 399,2 a 401,2, y eso empieza a ser muy muy alto, para un país de la UE, se está empezando a descontar riesgo abierto de default.


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-FqA2WINPF4&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-FqA2WINPF4&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Por otro orden de cosas, al final lo de la nómina, era posible, y legal, no¿?. Me refiero si hay consenso.


----------



## destr0 (1 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Razon la tengo hamijo tonuel, lo que pasa que el de la gestoría se juega los cuartos, y no quiere que le visite hacienda a él, pero como te he dicho, no hace falta justificante alguno, por lo que puede venir el "hinspektor" que lo invitas a un café y ya está.
> 
> Respecto al IRPF hamijo, hay muuuchas maneras de esquivarlo, mi favorita son los contratos de 11 meses por obra tributando al 2,5% de irpf, que te pones 24k de sueldo mas dietas, y encima NO tienes que hacer la declaración... el mes 12 vacaciones y vuelta a empezar...
> 
> Saludos y cambia de gestor... por uno más heavy como yo



Con esa técnica esperas menos de 1500€ de beneficio de acciones, si no quieres hacer la renta... Creo que no sale a cuenta


----------



## @@strom (1 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Supongo que querrás decir en los 17$



Es que en ese chart que me pones en semanal no se ve , pero abajo de otro dejó otro gap.
Intc presume de ir cerrando todos sus gaps, veremos.


----------



## destr0 (1 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenos días a la forería !!!
> 
> *destr0*!!! Cárpatos nos lee y ya anda medio plagiándote la estrategia:
> 
> ...



Jajaja +10.

De todas formas él habla de las 8 cuando no hay volumen (ellos abren a las 8), no de las 9


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Ya empieza Grecia, la alegría de la huerta, a poner nerviosos a todos. Credit default swap sube de 399,2 a 401,2, y eso empieza a ser muy muy alto, para un país de la UE, se está empezando a descontar riesgo abierto de default.
> 
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-FqA2WINPF4&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-FqA2WINPF4&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> ...




Existen una cantidades máximas diarias que se pueden recibir por estos conceptos, si son superiores están sujetas a IRPF, mas de 1000€ mensuales de dieta es complicado, que no imposible, pero muy cantoso, hacer todos los días 100 km puede pasar pero 300 o 400 ya es menos creíble... y estar todos los días fuera de casa en hotel pues es posible pero necesita muuchas facturas (aunque se puede apañar)

Saludos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

Vale, destr0 es cárpatos XD....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Con esa técnica esperas menos de 1500€ de beneficio de acciones, si no quieres hacer la renta... Creo que no sale a cuenta



Las acciones no tienen porqué estar a tu nombre...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Con esa técnica esperas menos de 1500€ de beneficio de acciones, si no quieres hacer la renta... Creo que no sale a cuenta



No se calcula rendimiento de capital por separado? Vamos, digo yol...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> No se calcula rendimiento de capital por separado? Vamos, digo yol...



No, no se calcula por separado, con condiciones suficientes una u otra y se declara conjuntamente todo,


----------



## tonuel (1 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Las acciones no tienen porqué estar a tu nombre...



Se me habia olvidado comentarlo antes...




*Soy inspector de hacienda...* 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Feb 2010)

MTS puede ser que repunten

a ver si Iberia me da alegrías


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Se me habia olvidado comentarlo antes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues te lo voy a decir bien claro:

"me importa un comino"

Y para ser "hinspektor" poca idea tienes, y eso que te dieron el curso ese de un año cuando entras de rookie.




PS: No serás de esos ovejunos que estaban deseando sacar plaza para auditar constructoras para pillar mercedes y pisos no?

XD


----------



## rosonero (1 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Jajaja +10.
> 
> De todas formas él habla de las 8 cuando no hay volumen (ellos abren a las 8), no de las 9



Ya, ya, por eso hablaba de medio plagio, él lo aplica al Eurostoxx.

Por cierto, no dejan de salir buenos datos macro de paises europeos y la eurozona en general y apenas nos movemos :


----------



## destr0 (1 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vale, destr0 es cárpatos XD....



Ya me gustaría tener contactos con los HF, ya...


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Se me habia olvidado comentarlo antes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahora entiendo muchas cosas :rolleye:


----------



## donpepito (1 Feb 2010)

FERROVIAL ... proyección de subida +15% en prox días.


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mete en la play ITX.mc le veo recorrido como mucho mucho hasta 47€.



Para cortos ahora mismo veo muy bien a GAS, está en positivo pero están soltando papelitos a paladas.


----------



## destr0 (1 Feb 2010)

Gap cerrado en el DAX. Lo dicho, ahora falta el del eurostoxx


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ahora entiendo muchas cosas :rolleye:



Este ni es inspector ni na, sólo disfruta metiendo miedo a al gente, de ahí que viene el guano, las certificaciones y demás.

Lo único que inspecciona es la play cuando no lee bien los discos....


----------



## tonuel (1 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Este ni es inspector ni na, sólo disfruta metiendo miedo a al gente, de ahí que viene el guano, las certificaciones y demás.
> 
> Lo único que inspecciona es la play cuando no lee bien los discos....




Ahora mismo he mandando a buscarle...



Saludos 8:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Para cortos ahora mismo veo muy bien a GAS, está en positivo pero están soltando papelitos a paladas.



No hay en el IBEX una compáñía con mejores fundamentales. Son acojonantes, así que si crees que cae lo mismo aprovecho para trincar unas cuantas...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> No hay en el IBEX una compáñía con mejores fundamentales. Son acojonantes, así que si crees que cae lo mismo aprovecho para trincar unas cuantas...



Cuidado que Mulder ni mira noticias ni fundamentales, sólo gráficos y estadísticas...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Ahora mismo he mandando a buscarle...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



Mejor ven tu mismo que nos conocemos más


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No, no se calcula por separado, con condiciones suficientes una u otra y se declara conjuntamente todo,



Pero la base imponible del ahorro va por su cuenta, no?, Es decir que no tiene nada que ver con la general. ( Me refería a eso, no se si me habias pillado bien).


----------



## rosonero (1 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Ya, ya, por eso hablaba de medio plagio, él lo aplica al Eurostoxx.
> 
> *Por cierto, no dejan de salir buenos datos macro de paises europeos y la eurozona en general y apenas nos movemos* :



joer!!!!! Ha sido mentar a la "bicha" y salir disparados arriba, hasta el Ibex va camino de cerrar su gap :8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Pero la base imponible del ahorro va por su cuenta, no?, Es decir que no tiene nada que ver con la general. ( Me refería a eso, no se si me habias pillado bien).



Tributa a tipos diferentes efectivamente, pero si las rentas del trabajo son inferiores a 24k y tienes plusvalías pues vas a tener que hacer la declaración.

Pero no por 1500€, eso es el dividendo, si ganas 0,10€ en bolsa ya tienes que hacer la declaración (si te envían el borrador sin hacer tu nada, a veces cuela)


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2010)

Hoy no es dia de comprar señores, hoy es dia de esperar en las alturas cual buitre para abrir cortos, hay que fijarse en las que más suben con más volumen porque esas van a ser las primeras en caerse.

Lo que no tengo claro es si sería mejor esperar a mañana o entrar corto a media tarde, hacia el final de la sesión, tal como tocaba el viernes, los gringos hoy tendrán un rebote pero el mercado muestra muchísima debilidad, la tendencia es bajista y hay que hacer las cosas con sesgo hacia el corto.

Evidentemente no me fijo nunca en fundamentales, no se apenas interpretarlos y el PER ya hace mucho tiempo que está más envenenado que la manzana de blancanieves


----------



## tonuel (1 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mejor ven tu mismo que nos conocemos más




Ve conectando la play... 




LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pero no por 1500€, eso es el dividendo, *si ganas 0,10€ en bolsa ya tienes que hacer la declaración* (si te envían el borrador sin hacer tu nada, a veces cuela)




Entonces en la de 2009 no tengo de que preocuparme... :no:


Saludos


----------



## destr0 (1 Feb 2010)

Aquí tenéis un canalillo para esta mañana, del eurostoxx


----------



## destr0 (1 Feb 2010)

Tocada la base del canalillo en el eurostoxx, a ver si rebota o lo rompe


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Feb 2010)

Corto en SAN/Iberia

Abajo con ellossssss


----------



## destr0 (1 Feb 2010)

Jugando en la cuerda floja...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Feb 2010)

Por cierto interdin esta donando dinero para las victimas del terremoto por cada operacion que hacesa con ellos esta semana,por lo menos si me despluman que se queden algo ellos.


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Por cierto interdin esta donando dinero para las victimas del terremoto por cada operacion que hacesa con ellos esta semana,por lo menos si me despluman que se queden algo ellos.



Cierto, además es interesantísimo ver cuando se hacen operaciones y con que volumen 

edito: no te recomiendo ponerte corto en SAN ahora mismo.


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Jugando en la cuerda floja...



El Stoxx debería hacer un máximo dentro de una hora más o menos.


----------



## Depeche (1 Feb 2010)

Me acabo de añadir una posición corta en Inditex en 45,78
Ya no voy a invertir más,espero que se de la vuelta pronto,si supera el 46 estoy perdido.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corto en SAN/Iberia
> 
> Abajo con ellossssss




Los cortos al SAN para el miércoles por la tarde


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Me acabo de añadir una posición corta en Inditex en 45,78
> Ya no voy a invertir más,espero que se de la vuelta pronto,si supera el 46 estoy perdido.



Aguanta porque terminará bajando pero como te digo, creo que puede llegar a 47, aumenta las garantías que puedes recuperar y ganar.

Inditex es muy traicionera...


----------



## sapito (1 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy no es dia de comprar señores, hoy es dia de esperar en las alturas cual buitre para abrir cortos, hay que fijarse en las que más suben con más volumen porque esas van a ser las primeras en caerse.



¿ Qué opinas de TRE, que sube casi un 4%?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy no es dia de comprar señores, hoy es dia de esperar en las alturas cual buitre para abrir cortos, hay que fijarse en las que más suben con más volumen porque esas van a ser las primeras en caerse.
> 
> Lo que no tengo claro es si sería mejor esperar a mañana o entrar corto a media tarde, hacia el final de la sesión, tal como tocaba el viernes, los gringos hoy tendrán un rebote pero el mercado muestra muchísima debilidad, la tendencia es bajista y hay que hacer las cosas con sesgo hacia el corto.
> 
> Evidentemente no me fijo nunca en fundamentales, no se apenas interpretarlos y el PER ya hace mucho tiempo que está más envenenado que la manzana de blancanieves



Creo que Mulder es uno de los mejores participantes de este hilo y uno de los más respetados, sobre todo en lo que timing se refiere, en lo que yo particularmente soy un cero a la izquierda.

No obstante si que creo que tengo relativa buen olfato para fundamentales. De todas las compañías que he trincao en el último año, todas, al menos han subido un 40% desde que las vendi. Es como una especie de maldición. Compro, me aburro, vendo, y sube un 40%. 

Es decir compro relativamente bien, ( salvo respetables cagadas, una o dos), pero vendo fatal. Pero por fundamentales suelo tener bastante olfato. Prueba de ello es que AIZ la vi 3 días antes de que SP le diera las 4 estrellas, o que NRG la trincara 3 días antes de que se hiciera pública su inclusión en el SP500.

Ya que sino soy bueno con el timing no será por no haber suficiente información en el hilo, aprovecho para compartir una serie de ratios fundamentales que esenciales para la valoración de una acción a L/P.

Ante grandes cifras, pequeños ratios. Son las verdades del _*banquero*_. Muy sencillas de obtener, muy sencillas de aplicar, y útiles para valorar. El precio ( esta creo que es una de las pocas divergencias que tengo con los analistas técnicos), no es la causa, es la consecuencia. La contabilidad es el lenguaje de los negocios, es un lenguaje internacional, y aunque puede ser modificada, en términos generales refleja la situación de un negocio. Aún así para los escepticos existe un modo eficaz de ver marrones en balances que después detallaré.

*P/E*: Precio entre beneficios. Cómo bien dice Mulder o está envenenado, véase acciona, o es virtual, veáse bancos. Un P/E de 5 puede ser muy caro, y uno 100 muy barato. No es razonable comprar sólo en función del PER. Es muy más interesante comprarlo con el PER medio, mínimo, y máximo de 5 años. Y ni siqueira es garantía de nada. Una empresa puede dar beneficios contables y ser una jodida ruina. 

Ejemplo histórico: MARTINSA. Si recordaís el verano de 2008, paso de ganar miles de millones, a estar en quiebra.

Condición NECESARIA, pero NO SUFICIENTE, para que un PER sea razonablemente fiable. *CASHFLOW POSITIVO*. El cash flow no puede ser maquillado. Son lentejas. Si una empresa da beneficios contables, pero no tiene el cash flow positivo, puede ser indicativo de que puede estar aplicando contabilidad creativa en la elaboración de los balances.

*P/B*: Precio entre libros. La belleza de lo simple. Total Activos - Total Pasivos, entre número de acciones en circulación. Dividimos el precio de la acción, entre el precio que hemos calculado y nos tiene que dar un ratio.

No es razonable comprar por encima de 1.5, aunque como todo siemrpe hay excepciones, según sea la perspectiva de la compañía a L/P. Particularmente como mucho compro a 1.1.

*PTTBV*: Price to tangible book value. Versión refinada de lo anterior. Exactamente igual al anterior, sólo que a los activos le restamos los intangibles, funamentalmente fondo de comercio ( Goodwill en inglés). El precio tangible por tanto sólo podrá ser igual o inferior que el de en libros. Es una manera mas conservadora de evaluar la acción.

Por otro lado es más que fundamental saber que tipo de compañía es. No es lo mismo una naviera que una inmobiliaria. Y de un banco no hablamos. Hay que ver si han rebajado el importe valorado en los balances. Si una compañía inmobiliaria no ha rebajado el valor razonable en las inversiones a largo plazo, o en inversiones inmobiliarias, ya lo hacemos nosotros por ellas. Trincamos esas inveriones, y las valoramos un 30% por debajo de lo contabilizado, y así podremos valorar con mayor seguridad.


*RELACIÓN ENTRE P/B Y P/E*: Es la combinación de ambos. Se puede aceptar un P/E caro pero si es a cambio de un P/B barato, y viceversa.

Multiplicamos ambos ratios. JAMÁS, JAMÁS comprar cuando ambos den más de 22. Yo particularmente no trinco nada que este a más de 15, pero como todo, va por provincias.

*P/S*: Precio a ventas. De nuevo sencillo y fácil de calcular. El precio de la acción divivido entre el total de las ventas divido entre el total de las acciones. 

Aunque parezca un poco lioso. Digamos que este ratio valora cuántos € estás intercambiando por € de ventas en la compañía.

Un ejemplo compañía A: Tiene 100M de acciones que cotizan a 1 €. Tiene por tanto un Market Cap de 100M. Vende en los 12 meses (TTM), 500 M. Luego tendrá un P/S de 100/500, por tanto 0.2. 

Esto quiere decir que estamos cambiando un € por 5€ de ventas.

Más de 3. Burbuja.
Entre 1.5 y 3. Según estén los ratios. En términos generales, no comprar más allá de 1.5.

De 1.5 a 0.75. Not so bad.

0.75. a 0.5. De relativamente bueno a cojonudo.

Menos de 0.5. Ganga

Complemento indispensable para este ratio.
*
NET PROFIT MARGIN* El tanto por ciento del beneficio después de todo, en relación con las ventas.

No comprar nada que tenga un margen neto medio de 5 años inferior a 5%. Una empresa puede vender mucho, y no tener margen.Por eso es indispensable para el P/S.

Por ejemplo, Campofrio.

Relación entre NET PROFIT MARGIN y PS ?. Pues multiplicamos.

Supongamos que la compañía tiene un margen neto del 8%.

Entonces cambiariamos 1 € por 5€ de ventas que serían 0.4€ de beneficio neto. La inversa de ese 0.4 es otro P/E, pero calculado de un modo indirecto. No más de 9, bajo mi criterio.

*Interest Coverage*: Este es uno de los ratios menos conocidos y más importantes. Es el (EBIT/ INTEREST EXPENSE).

Hablando en plata, lo que gana la empresa antes de intereses e impuestos dividido entre las letras que paga. Si da menos de 1.5, es razonable pensar que la empresa no pueda pagar las letras con el beneficio de operaciones continuadas.

Es como si yo ganara por ejemplo 1500 y pago de letras 1000. Tendría un interest coverage de 1.5. Si da 1.2 o menos, la empresa es un cadaver. Punto.

Entre empresas jodidas por este aspecto están la mayoría de las del IBEX, entre ellas echar un vistazo a acciona, sacyr, y demás compañías credito propulsadas. Sacyr de hecho lo tiene menor que uno. Es decir, que gana 1000 y paga de letras 4000, ( me invento los números). Que escenario contempla el mercado?. Tendra que vender activos para compensar pasivos si quiere tirar para adelante. Por eso del rivero quiere subir el div de repsol. arruinará la empresa ( Rep), pero irá tirando para compensar a la pesima gestión de Sacyr.

Hay más ratios interesantes y que hay que tener en cuenta, pero con estos más menos haremos cosas interesantes.

Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

Joder vaya tocho.


----------



## aksarben (1 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Es como una especie de maldición. Compro, me aburro, vendo, y sube un 40%.



Si omites lo de "me aburro", estás hablando de mí :ouch::XX:


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2010)

sapito dijo:


> ¿ Qué opinas de TRE, que sube casi un 4%?



Está haciendo la subida con poco volumen, no me gusta ahora mismo para cortos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Feb 2010)

Me estan poniendo mirando a Triana...por que no me estare quieto..ienso:


----------



## Catacrack (1 Feb 2010)

Yo estoy esperando a tocar los 11000 para meter los 3 cortos que me vapulearon la cuenta el viernes. Y nos lo pienso cerrar hasta que las manos fuertes empiecen a comprar.

Abro las posiciones cierre el PC y me largo de vacaciones. Seguro que gano mas pasta que estando delante todo el dia.


----------



## pyn (1 Feb 2010)

Buenos días,
según los gráficos de LCASC y hace unas semanas/días se haría un mínimo sobre los 10800 (que ya hemos hecho) ¿no? Yo voy a estarme quietecito un poco, que paso de dar de comer al broker gracias a mis comisiones.


----------



## ddddd (1 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

¿Alguna opinión sobre Arcelor Mittal?

Hice una entrada la semana pasada a 27,90 y sabiendo que tiene un gran potencial alcista lo que dudo es si ahora bajará a muy corto plazo o sería buena idea mantenerlas al menos una semana.

Saludos.


----------



## tonuel (1 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> ...




En cuanto tenga un rato me leeré el tocho... pero de momento... gracias... :Aplauso:



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> ¿Alguna opinión sobre Arcelor Mittal?
> 
> ...



Yo estoy largo en ella desde el viernes y ganándole algo, pero pienso cerrar hoy, le veo potencial alcista pero hay mucha debilidad en los mercados y a partir de esta tarde quiero entrar corto, pienso que ganaré más de este lado.


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2010)

sapito dijo:


> ¿ Qué opinas de TRE, que sube casi un 4%?



Se me ha olvidado decirte antes que a IBLA la veo mejor para cortos, esta haciendo volúmenes altos y parece que los leoncios están soltando.


----------



## pyn (1 Feb 2010)

¿Y cual ves candidata para cortos? Yo a TRE la espero un poquito más arriba, lo único malo de esa acción es el poquísimo movimiento que se maneja siempre.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

Mistables, usas la misma técnica que yo, aunque yo si que llevo acciones con book value negativo XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

Ya me sale que la pag siguiente tiene pornografía otra vez-- XD

qué fotos colagis? no puedo leer una pag completa mamones...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mistables, usas la misma técnica que yo, aunque yo si que llevo acciones con book value negativo XD



Comorl??, Negativo?, te importaría explicarlo?


----------



## destr0 (1 Feb 2010)

A puntillo de caramelo en el canal lateral del DAX:


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Feb 2010)

Analisis madmaxista

END OF MONTH OBAMARKET REVIEW: THE ROOF, THE ROOF, THE ROOF IS ON FIRE | Before It's News

Por si a alguien le interesa.


----------



## rosonero (1 Feb 2010)

Parece que el Ibex quiere despedirse de los 11000 volviéndolos a tocar por última vez en un tiempo pero DAX y Eurostoxx no están por la labor.

No sé si esperar a los 11000 o meterle ya unos cortitos ienso:
Por cierto, contado y futuro igualados, por la proximidad de dividendos, supongo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Parece que el Ibex quiere despedirse de los 11000 volviéndolos a tocar por última vez en un tiempo pero DAX y Eurostoxx no están por la labor.
> 
> No sé si esperar a los 11000 o meterle ya unos cortitos ienso:
> Por cierto, contado y futuro igualados, por la proximidad de dividendos, supongo.



La diferencia sería el dividendo que ha pagado hoy el SAN ::


----------



## rosonero (1 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La diferencia sería el dividendo que ha pagado hoy en SAN ::



Ah!! Ok, andaba despistao. Y si no es mucho preguntar ... ¿esta diferencia ( en este caso no diferencia) entre contado y futuro se mantendrá hasta el vencimiento o puede volver a variar?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

Para los técnicos. Posible HCH en ana?


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Feb 2010)

La M del Eurostoxx con lo poco que se mueve y ha conseguido tirarme el SL :S


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Feb 2010)

Vendidos los dos largos de Ibex con perdidas -12,76

Abierto corto de Ibex en 10963.No ha podido con directriz bajista
S2


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Feb 2010)

Me han follado vivo...-3k


----------



## destr0 (1 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me han follado vivo...-3k



Eres demasiado nervioso... No estabas corto? Mira esta gráfica:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

HL creo que deberías buscar info de como gestionar riesgos en carteras, el primer punto de todo negocio es:

1º Proteger la inversión.

Y deja los derivados sólo para cortos pero claros... y no te apalanques tanto!


----------



## donpepito (1 Feb 2010)

Wataru... estos han vendido, seguramente conservan los warrants...

<table class="sortable" id="anyid" width="955"><tbody><tr class=" odd"><td name="tcol1" id="tcol1" nowrap="nowrap">2010-01-29</td><td name="tcol2" id="tcol2" nowrap="nowrap">2009-11-30</td><td name="tcol3" id="tcol3" style="text-align: left;" nowrap="nowrap"> N-CSR</td><td name="tcol4" id="tcol4" style="text-align: left;">Jennison Sector Funds Inc - Jennison Health Sciences Fund</td><td name="tcol13" id="tcol13" style="text-align: left;">Health/Biotech</td><td name="tcol5" id="tcol5" nowrap="nowrap"> 
</td><td name="tcol9" id="tcol9" nowrap="nowrap">Sold All</td><td name="tcol10" id="tcol10" nowrap="nowrap">-2,517,600</td><td name="tcol11" id="tcol11" nowrap="nowrap">-100 %</td><td name="tcol6" id="tcol6" nowrap="nowrap">
</td><td name="tcol7" id="tcol7" nowrap="nowrap">
</td><td name="tcol8" id="tcol8" nowrap="nowrap">
</td><td name="tcol14" id="tcol14" sorttable_customkey="0.00" nowrap="nowrap">0.00 % </td><td name="tcol12" id="tcol12" nowrap="nowrap">$0</td><td name="tcol20" id="tcol20" nowrap="nowrap">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Algo así te parece muy improbable?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola Claca, ayer no pude contestarte... Por cierto el blog parece interesante, me lo apunto...

No parece para nada improbable, cuadraría con la subonda2 de Onda1 de C, pero prefiero no arriesgar e ir contra tendencia, abrí cortos, y espero aguantarlos hasta llegar más abajo. Lo que decía, es que si como decía Hagen, esto le parecía una bajada como la de julio, con posterior subidón, destrozaría mi recuento, porque para mi la OndaC ya ha comenzado...

Saludos... y buenos 1/2días a tod@s! 

PD: Dejé un mini-corto por si llegaba a 10980... y justo ha llegado ahí... :ouch: no se me ha ejecutado por los pelos, lástima!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Eres demasiado nervioso... No estabas corto? Mira esta gráfica:



sigo corto,he llegado a ver que palmaba 3,3k....ahora 2,1k aguanto hasta las 5.
Que poco duran las alegrias en casa del pobre...
He tenido que cerrar los minis cortos arriba,la cuenta no daba para mas.
El san,t5 e iberia me estan poniendo fino


----------



## Catacrack (1 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me han follado vivo...-3k





Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Importantisimo esto,yo lo aprendi el otro dia,cojer una posicion comoda que puedas aguantar bien intradia o dejarla unos dias por si se tuerce,operando ahora a corto si la cagamos tenemos dias para recuperar.
> Ademas se tradea mas tranquilo y sin tanto stress que te pone nervioso,ves la muerte de cerca y terminas victima del panico y le das al boton cagandola siempre.
> Tenemos que dominar las posiciones no que las posiciones nos dominen.
> Aprender esto me ha costado mis buenos euros,mas vale tarde que nunca.



+10 caracteres.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> HL creo que deberías buscar info de como gestionar riesgos en carteras, el primer punto de todo negocio es:
> 
> 1º Proteger la inversión.
> 
> Y deja los derivados sólo para cortos pero claros... y no te apalanques tanto!



Es que veo guano y no veo limites :S
No quiero perderme el tren del botas en los 3 euros.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> +10 caracteres.



De momento la aguanto jajajajaja

Haz lo que diga,pero no lo que yo haga o

Es muy jodido aguantar la presion con perdidas fuertes,esto es un sinvivirrrrrr


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> De momento la aguanto jajajajaja
> 
> Haz lo que diga,pero no lo que yo haga o
> 
> Es muy jodido aguantar la presion con perdidas fuertes,esto es un sinvivirrrrrr



Es lo malo de los CFD, si no se liquidaran diariamente serían armas de destrucción masiva XD


----------



## destr0 (1 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Es lo malo de los CFD, si no se liquidaran diariamente serían armas de destrucción masiva XD



Esas son los warrants, uff que dolor generan


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Esas son los warrants, uff que dolor generan



Los CFD amí me los liquidan diariamente en R4 vamos... ati no?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Feb 2010)

A mi me da igual,me quedan 10k en la cuenta,cuando se terminen se acabo... no voy a meter mas dinero.


----------



## destr0 (1 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Los CFD amí me los liquidan diariamente en R4 vamos... ati no?



No uso CFD, me refería que los warrants sí que son armas de destrucción masiva, y no hay liquidación diaria. Como te pille el mercado al reves, pierdes pasta pero de verdad


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... estos han vendido, seguramente conservan los warrants...



Lo vi DP!. Pero como siempre, nos enteramos los últimos... 

Es más importante enterarnos de las compras de este año, para ver como forman la cartera... era lógico que cerraran el año con beneficios asegurados.

Paciencia, otra no nos queda.

Luca, en HYTM , al parecer leí que no era importante la reforma sanitaria, sino una ley que aprobó Bush que entraba en vigor el 1 de Enero, aunque le dan un poco más de tiempo para cerrar contratos (la ley, no a la compañía).

Así que dentro de mi confuso esquema mental ya me concuerda más la situación. Tendrán cerrado como dijeron el acuerdo con Ford, pero si están negociando contratos no querrán publicarlo hasta cerrar estos. Es lógico de cara a la negociación.

Otra cosa es que sea un timo gordo... en la entrevista que salio el Viernes tanto él como ella estaban con la ropa de la anterior entrevista... eso en un tío no tiene tanta importancia, pero ¿en una tía cañón? Ni de coña se le pasa un detalle como ese. Seguramente harían las dos entrevistas en Diciembre, el mismo día.

Un saludo


----------



## destr0 (1 Feb 2010)

Parece que hasta los datos de las 14:30 esto va a estar completamente lateral


----------



## chameleon (1 Feb 2010)

los bancos están subiendo con fuerza, SAN, ING, DBK ...y los tres han hecho figuras de apoyo estos días. se aproxima un rebote importante


----------



## donpepito (1 Feb 2010)

Volvemos a las subidas organizadas, TRE sube +6% por una recomendación francesa... lo que hay que ver....


----------



## destr0 (1 Feb 2010)

Posible formación de triple techo en diario en el stoxx. Me voy a comer!


----------



## donpepito (1 Feb 2010)

Preparando la subida ....


Credit Suisse ha declarado una participación del 3,11% en el Banco Santander, con un *valor de mercado de unos 2.560 millones de euros*, según figura en los registros de la CNMV. El banco posee 255,9 millones de acciones.

Según el comunicado, la participación del banco suizo se articula a través de varios fondos de inversión y filiales de CS en Hong Kong, Monaco, Gibraltar, Singapur y Alemania, aunque también a través de las gestoras Clariden y Jo Hambro.

Esta operación de Credit Suisse se produjo un día después de que el banco francés BNP Paribas redujera su participación en el Santander hasta el 2,627%, desde el 3,193% que poseía el 19 de enero.


Estos movimientos en el capital del banco que preside* Emilio Botín* preceden a la presentación de resultados anuales de la entidad, que tendrá lugar el próximo jueves 4 de febrero.


Botín afirmó durante la junta de accionistas que se celebró el pasado 19 de junio que *el objetivo del Santander para 2009 es mantener el beneficio neto ordinario que el grupo obtuvo en 2008, de 8.876 millones de euros*, y el importe destinado a retribuir a los accionistas en dicho año, de 4.812 millones.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Preparando la subida ....
> 
> 
> Credit Suisse ha declarado una participación del 3,11% en el Banco Santander, con un *valor de mercado de unos 2.560 millones de euros*, según figura en los registros de la CNMV. El banco posee 255,9 millones de acciones.
> ...



BNP repartio cortos a diestro y siniestro,los Suizos a saber,que alguien nos ilumine... yo voy a preparar la vaselina


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Feb 2010)

Luca xD ¿otros que se van?

NASDAQ | SEC Filing

Veo que hay 2 posiciones... voy a investigar

Poss me parece a mi que estos han sido los que han comprado las nuevas acciones que salieron, pero vete a saber, ya podrían hacer esos documentos más clarificadores....


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Es que veo guano y no veo limites :S
> No quiero perderme el tren del botas en los 3 euros.



Hoy es dia 1 y todos los primeros de mes son estacionalmente alcistas siempre, si en un dia como hoy no se ve el guano claro, clarito es mejor estarse quieto con los cortos.

Incluso aunque la tendencia sea bajista, mañana si entras corto te ira mejor, pero selecciona bien antes de meter la zarpa, fíjate bien en los volúmenes diarios y los intradía.

No lo digo solo por HL sino también por todos los demás, que me parece que no es el único que palma hoy con cortos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Feb 2010)

La estrategia para el Ibex, hoy:







Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Feb 2010)

Alice_mm, hoy la MM200 en el Ibex diario está en 10838, el mínimo ha sido 10839... 

Ese es el punto más importante a mi juicio para fijarse en el Ibex...

Saludos...


----------



## ddddd (1 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca xD ¿otros que se van?
> 
> NASDAQ | SEC Filing
> 
> ...



¿Qué pasa?


¿Al final nos quedamos sin manos fuertes del valor o qué?

Nada, habrá que armarse de paciencia, aún así tengo la impresión de que esos contratos llegarán y esta acción cotizará hacia el cielo.

Tal vez hoy todavía tengamos alzas debido a la entrevista del viernes, esperemos a ver que ocurre.

Saludos.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Feb 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa?
> 
> Tal vez hoy todavía tengamos alzas debido a la entrevista del viernes, esperemos a ver que ocurre.
> 
> Saludos.



La gente está cansada ya de palabras y quieren contratos... (me incluyo).

Pues al contrario "creo" que hemos ganado dos manos fuertes, unas 8 millones de accs. Pero no estoy seguro no hay quien entienda esos filings :

Ya veremos que pasa hoy, pero hay muchos traders que tienen en la mira el valor, esperando la señal para entrar (o salir ) ).

Ya veremos esta tarde...
Un saludo


----------



## Hagen (1 Feb 2010)

Mulder,

Has visto el nuevo indicador que tienen en interdin.

El indicador Haiti, para saber cual es el numero de operaciones...... total /0.25 euros


----------



## Alice_mm (1 Feb 2010)

Inditex subiendo os lo dije esta mañana, todavia le quedan 2 o 3 dias de subidas. 
Aunque mañana le pondre un stop ajustado, por si salta, que los dias 2 son bajistas y mas en este estado.


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Mulder,
> 
> Has visto el nuevo indicador que tienen en interdin.
> 
> El indicador Haiti, para saber cual es el numero de operaciones...... total /0.25 euros



Si, esta mañana se lo comentaba a HL, muy interesante saber lo que se gana en un dia en un broker. Además de conocer cuando y como entra al mercado mucha gente.

A las 8 cuando se abre la sesión es bastante indicativo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Feb 2010)

Técnicas a 41.85...... tiene tan buena pinta para cortos que no me atrevo a entrar 

Edit: Interdin no da cortos para Técnicas :_(


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Técnicas a 41.85...... tiene tan buena pinta para cortos que no me atrevo a entrar
> 
> Edit: Interdin no da cortos para Técnicas :_(



R4 si que tiene...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

Alice_mm dijo:


> Inditex subiendo os lo dije esta mañana, todavia le quedan 2 o 3 dias de subidas.
> Aunque mañana le pondre un stop ajustado, por si salta, que los dias 2 son bajistas y mas en este estado.



Ya avisé yo al forero que va corto que la veía muy alcista, que mejor esperara, yo le veo recorrido hasta 47, si los rompe se va a 50 y ahí debería de caer (pero no te creas que mucho) este sería un CFD para intentar pillarlo a 47-50 y mantenerlo hasta junio/julio...

Vas ganando un 2% antes de comisiones mírate para intradías sin CFD nuestras operaciones del Nasdaq que igual interesan más...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Técnicas a 41.85...... tiene tan buena pinta para cortos que no me atrevo a entrar
> 
> Edit: Interdin no da cortos para Técnicas :_(



Me tientan al igual que Inditex....


----------



## donpepito (1 Feb 2010)

No han pasado muchas semanas desde que vendieron a 35,xx€ en TRE ... y todavía recuerdo la barrida en 20,00€ en abril.


----------



## donpepito (1 Feb 2010)

FERROVIAL subida de libro.... una pena que le tenga tanta aversión al iBEX


----------



## Claca (1 Feb 2010)

¡Buenas a todos!

Yo esperaba un rebote para estos días, pero ya daba por sentado que antes visitaríamos los 10.7XX. Aún hay tiempo 

Os dejo algo a lo que le estoy dando muchas vueltas, a ver qué os parece. Hay una parte que es totalmente ficción, pero es similar a lo que yo esperaría:







LCASC, gracias por comentar lo del rebotillo.

Mixtables, te lo has currado ;-)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

Quienes quieran un poquito de caipirinhas en sus carteras. No sé si lo he escrito bien.

Cotiza a precio en libros, y es una azucarera de 2 B de $. Si teneis charts de futuros, echar un vistazo al sugar.

Cosan Limited - Google Finance


----------



## aksarben (1 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Quienes quieran un poquito de caipirinhas en sus carteras. No sé si lo he escrito bien.
> 
> Cotiza a precio en libros, y es una azucarera de 2 B de $. Si teneis charts de futuros, echar un vistazo al sugar.
> 
> Cosan Limited - Google Finance



Pues te deben haber oído, +9%...


----------



## donpepito (1 Feb 2010)

Es por el acuerdo.... pero dá algo de respeto.. por el negociado que mueve... aunque hoy... habrá samba!!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Quienes quieran un poquito de caipirinhas en sus carteras. No sé si lo he escrito bien.
> 
> Cotiza a precio en libros, y es una azucarera de 2 B de $. Si teneis charts de futuros, echar un vistazo al sugar.
> 
> Cosan Limited - Google Finance



Esa es perfecta para Wataru.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Feb 2010)

¿Uh? alguien ha dicho algo de Caipis y Samba? jaja.

Ojito con el Real... que está muy fuerte...

Luuuucaaaaa, marinera, mírame lo del Sec filing que ni los yankis se enteran...

13g just filed - fund bought up 6.4% of HYTM... 
El 6.4% es una parte... pero hay otra que es el 5.6%. Creo que fue lo de la ampliación de acciones...

http://xml.10kwizard.com/filing_raw.php?repo=tenk&ipage=6724790

:**


----------



## carvil (1 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¡Buenas a todos!
> 
> Yo esperaba un rebote para estos días, pero ya daba por sentado que antes visitaríamos los 10.7XX. Aún hay tiempo
> 
> ...



Desde mi punto de vista vas por el buen camino 


Salu2


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

Yo estaba pensando en meterle algo ahi, teneis por ahi alguna referencia sobre el real¿? Opiniones tanto fundamentables como técnicas.


----------



## chameleon (1 Feb 2010)

detecto distribución

a pesar de que las manos fuertes han subido los valores hasta las 15:30, ahora están dejando que las manos débiles las mantengan con sus cierres de cortos


----------



## Catacrack (1 Feb 2010)

Datos de 16h:

- GASTOS DE CONSTRUCCION de diciembre. 
Dato previo: -0,6%. Previsión: -0,5%. 


- ISM DE MANUFACTURAS de enero. 
Dato previo: 54,9. Previsión: 55


¿Subimos o guano?

A) Subimos
B) Bajamos
C) Nos vamos a hechar la siesta y no nos movemos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

Silverleaf Resorts, Inc. - Google Finance

Esta cotiza a un precio irrisorio, pero cuidadito con el iterest coverage. 0.24 to book


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

Dentro de PARD a 1,62 (LucaGAP-Trade)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

Oye de esta ultima, estais viendo el volumen?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

mixtables, molan mucho estos valores, mil gracias!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Datos de 16h:
> 
> - GASTOS DE CONSTRUCCION de diciembre.
> Dato previo: -0,6%. Previsión: -0,5%.
> ...



¿Dónde lo publican primero?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

Wata, no te ralles con los docs, en esta empresa (HYTM) da igual todo, tiene malos fundamentales y malos técnicos, es puro juego y especulación, si salen los contratos volamos, si no, guano, da igual el nº de acciones que tenga.


----------



## Catacrack (1 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Dónde lo publican primero?



Yo sigo la web de carpatos, pero supongo que reuters o alguna otra web deben de ser las primeras en tirar las noticias.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Feb 2010)

ISM de manufacturas 58,4
Gastos de construccion -1,2% en diciembre


----------



## pyn (1 Feb 2010)

Recuperados los 11.000 ¿aguantaremos?


----------



## pyn (1 Feb 2010)

LUCA CADALORA dijo:


> Dentro de PARD a 1,62 (LucaGAP-Trade)



Si la usas para trading rápido, suerte, lleva en 1 semana una bajada de casi el 50%. Desde que dieron una mala noticia...




mixtables dijo:


> Oye de esta ultima, estais viendo el volumen?



Si te refieres a Poniard, lleva 2 semanas con un volumen muy alto, por eso la bajada que está teniendo me preocupa.


----------



## rosonero (1 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Recuperados los 11.000 ¿aguantaremos?



Espero que no minicorto en 11.000


----------



## Dawkins (1 Feb 2010)

Hannibal abres largo o que?


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2010)

Los leoncios están aprovechando el dato bueno para soltar papelitos, mucho cuidado, yo también estoy aprovechando para quitarme largos de encima y entrar corto.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Silverleaf Resorts, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Esta cotiza a un precio irrisorio, pero cuidadito con el iterest coverage. 0.24 to book





pyn dijo:


> Si la usas para trading rápido, suerte, lleva en 1 semana una bajada de casi el 50%. Desde que dieron una mala noticia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias Pyn, hoy sube como muchísimo a 1,75 según mis cálculos, la quiero para intradía, bastante riesgo tengo con HYTM,DPTR...


----------



## pyn (1 Feb 2010)

Pues yo veo cambio de tendencia a corto plazo alcista. Al menos en los próximos minutos podremos subir más. Sobretodo si rompemos los 11015.


----------



## Alice_mm (1 Feb 2010)

Creo que el mejor momento para ponerse corto sera mañana por la mañana.

De todas maneras el GAP del SP sigue sin cerrarse


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

Los huecos, siempre se cierran?, pregunto.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Feb 2010)

Que cabrones los yankis xD me copian mis post sin ni siquiera citarme `__´!

Era para preguntar... grrrr


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Los huecos, siempre se cierran?, pregunto.



Si no están soportados por fundamentales siempre se cierran.


----------



## Alice_mm (1 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Los huecos, siempre se cierran?, pregunto.



No siempre,

Las bolsas son como los albañiles..... agujero que ven..... agujero que tratan de tapar :ouch:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

Joder debo de ser el más torpe del foro a C/P.

Mulder, donpepipos,LCASC, y demás técnicos, hacemos un trato, va?. Yo me dedico a buscar valores infravalorados por fundamentales, y cuando me digais, compro.

Porque tela telita tela...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Joder debo de ser el más torpe del foro a C/P.
> 
> Mulder, donpepipos,LCASC, y demás técnicos, hacemos un trato, va?. Yo me dedico a buscar valores infravalorados por fundamentales, y cuando me digais, compro.
> 
> Porque tela telita tela...



Si quieres te ayudo con los fundamentales que yo tmb sé algo...

Ten en cuenta que por grafos está bien para invertir intradía/semanal, con nuestros análisis es mas bien apuestas a medio l/p


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

Echar un vistazo a esta que tiene una composición de capital rozando la perfección. Va por ti luca .

A ver como la veis de técnico.

Paragon Shipping Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

Okkk... Luca estás son las que tengo por fundamentales. AIZ, NGR ENERGY, & Pescanovas

También llevo FREE, pero es lo que comentaba en el ladripost que me ha salido antes. Es una naviera, y los barquitos que tiene no son Panamax creo que los llaman, vamos que consumen mucho caldo... Asi que no se no se...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

Wataru he mirado el SEC file y lo que yo entiendo es que han vendido 8 millones y pico de acciones de HYTM a estos 2 fondos, no dice como, pero puede ser por ejecución de warrants o directamente papel impreso (de ahí las bajadas) entre los 2 es casi un 10% de las acciones por lo que cuadra con las últimas bajadas.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wataru he mirado el SEC file y lo que yo entiendo es que han vendido 8 millones y pico de acciones de HYTM a estos 2 fondos, no dice como, pero puede ser por ejecución de warrants o directamente papel impreso (de ahí las bajadas) entre los 2 es casi un 10% de las acciones por lo que cuadra con las últimas bajadas.



Entre los dos es un 12%.

Cuadra con la ampliación... que se hizo no hace mucho. Vamos concuerda xD

Por cierto, ya veo que lo has mirado porque está subiendo fuerte grrr jaja


----------



## pyn (1 Feb 2010)

¿Cuántos habeis abierto cortos? Porque yo cada vez lo veo peor para cortos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Cuántos habeis abierto cortos? Porque yo cada vez lo veo peor para cortos.



Iberia 2.25 desde esta mañana. Hay un tapón enorme en 2.26, no creo que lo supere.


----------



## Catacrack (1 Feb 2010)

Mulder, HL, rosonero, yo...


----------



## Alice_mm (1 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Cuántos habeis abierto cortos? Porque yo cada vez lo veo peor para cortos.



Como diria Kujire, 

Me he puesto la Mini en Siemens.....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Echar un vistazo a esta que tiene una composición de capital rozando la perfección. Va por ti luca .
> 
> A ver como la veis de técnico.
> 
> Paragon Shipping Inc. - Google Finance



Está en un momento muy "interesante"... sobre la MM200, el fibo38,2% del movimiento, y sobre el canal alcista... o sube como un cohete o se va a los infiernos... 







Saludos...

PD: Tendríamos que crear un grupo de trabajo...
PD2: Aprovecho para decir que yo también he entrado corto con un mini-ibex 11k


----------



## pyn (1 Feb 2010)

Porque odio quedarme con posiciones abiertas entre días, pero los 11035 me están tentando para un trading rápido.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

De las Paragon he estado viendo y la audita Deloitte & Touche. Ojo que esto es importante. Y les da una puntuación media, que en relación de la creatividad contable de las navieras es un factor determiante.

Paragon Shipping Inc. - Our Fleet

Y los barquitos son chachipiruli JuanPelotilla.


----------



## donpepito (1 Feb 2010)

Algunas navieras están rebotando por sobreventa, el caso de DRYSHIP .... en esos niveles puedes hacer fast money.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Está en un momento muy "interesante"... sobre la MM200, el fibo38,2% del movimiento, y sobre el canal alcista... o sube como un cohete o se va a los infiernos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, lo he comentado otras veces pero Mulder no quiere pasar nuestros valores por la play XD (fuera a parte necesita muchos ajustes para el nasdaq que ahí falla más.)

Mixtables, esta noche voy a analizar en profundidad estos valores que me das...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

DP las MAXY están aburridas para reventar.... creo que las voy a largar y pillar azucarillos XD


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Está en un momento muy "interesante"... sobre la MM200, el fibo38,2% del movimiento, y sobre el canal alcista... o sube como un cohete o se va a los infiernos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Os comento porque creo que puede ser una inversión de 8.5/10.

Además de que tenga unos barcos cojonudos, aqui van los ratios más importantes.



Margen bruto: 86.5% Mejor que la media de navieras.

Margen antes impuestos: 39.4 En media con las navieras.

Apalancamiento. 1.9. Idoneo para los tiempos que corren.

Current Ratio: 2.2 Cojonudo, no necesita financiar el corriente.

Quick Ratio: 1.7. Sinceramente, podría ser mejorable, pero bastante bueno para lo que andan por ahi.

ROE: 14.3%. Aceptable.

P/B 0.5 a ojo de buen cubero, Muy aceptable.

Debt to equity: 0.64 12 puntos sobre 10 posibles en los días de hoy.
*
OJO*

EFECTIVO POR ACCIÓN. 2.83$

Y para finalizar traca final: PER DE 2, PRICE TO CASH FLOW 2.2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Os comento porque creo que puede ser una inversión de 8.5/10.
> 
> Además de que tenga unos barcos cojonudos, aqui van los ratios más importantes.
> 
> ...





Mixtables tienes tu una excel donde cargar la contabilidad y ver los datos o pillas informes para verlos?


De dónde sacas las medias del sector?

(Jeje creo que eres auditor)


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Iberia 2.25 desde esta mañana. Hay un tapón enorme en 2.26, no creo que lo supere.



..que me vas a contar


----------



## donpepito (1 Feb 2010)

Luca ... AGEN veo especulación de nuevo a corto plazo.... y CYCC


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí, lo he comentado otras veces pero Mulder no quiere pasar nuestros valores por la play XD (fuera a parte necesita muchos ajustes para el nasdaq que ahí falla más.)
> 
> Mixtables, esta noche voy a analizar en profundidad estos valores que me das...



Bueno, estoy bajándome el historico de PRGN a ver que sale 

¿alguien puede poner todos los valores juntitos en un mismo sitio? así termino antes...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

Os paso una lista de valores miradas por "analistos" usanos por porcentaje de revalorización, hace falta mirar el técnico y los fundamentales, son 100% riesgo la mayóría book value negativo XD

1 Anesiva, Inc. (NASDAQ:ANSV) 10276.1% 
2 La Jolla Pharmaceutical Company (NASDAQ:LJPC) 3645.5% 
3 Generex Biotechnology Corporation (NASDAQ:GNBT) 1053.6% 
4 Hollis-Eden Pharmaceuticals Inc. (NASDAQ:HEPH) 1011.1% 
5 Prana Biotechnology Limited (ADR) (NASDAQRAN) 506.1% 
6 Columbia Laboratories Inc. (NASDAQ:CBRX) 485.6% 
7 Hythiam Inc. (NASDAQ:HYTM) 473.6% 
8 MiddleBrook Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (NASDAQ:MBRK) 455.6% 
9 Bionovo Inc. (NASDAQ:BNVI) 420.8% 
10 Sequenom, Inc. (NASDAQ:SQNM) 329.3%


----------



## Catacrack (1 Feb 2010)

Claudia Trend Index:
Marca: -4

Abronchense los cinturones que van a tirar de la cadena.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

Para mulder:

Valores de Mixtables:

AIZ 

NGR Energy

Pescanovas

PRGN

FREE

CZZ

SVLF

DP dice los siguientes: AGEN CYCC


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Claudia Trend Index:
> Marca: -4
> 
> Abronchense los cinturones que van a tirar de la cadena.



Ese índice vale lo mismo que las cartas que tira Tonuel... ::
Cuando baja pone -6 y cuando sube lo pone a +6... va siempre después del índice, con lo cual para operar no sirve para nada...

Le he puesto un mensaje a Kujire, para que opine sobre Paragon Shipping... 

Saludos..


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Feb 2010)

Corto en 11.030.......... Si hoy era el día alcista de la semana imaginad lo que nos espera :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ese índice vale lo mismo que las cartas que tira Tonuel... ::
> Cuando baja pone -6 y cuando sube lo pone a +6... va siempre después del índice, con lo cual para operar no sirve para nada...
> 
> Le he puesto un mensaje a Kujire, para que opine sobre Paragon Shipping...
> ...



Ya lo hacemos algo desorganizadamente, pero si nos estructuramos bien podemos montar un:


_*Rapel Investment HF*_

Y vamos a dejar a más de una bola de cristal obsoleta


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Feb 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ..que me vas a contar



jejejejeje son tuyas las 250.000 acciones


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Feb 2010)

Dawkins dijo:


> Hannibal abres largo o que?



Acabo de cerrar los cortos,me retiro a mis aposentos.


----------



## Catacrack (1 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Acabo de cerrar los cortos,me retiro a mis aposentos.



Pero si ahora empieza la fiesta!


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2010)

Estoy mirando PRGN y en principio no me gusta lo que veo, está bajista pero aun aguanta por encima de la MM200 como la pase se va al guano.

Tuvo un intento de cambio de tendencia el dia 25 de enero pero no prosperó, el próximo intento será el dia 5 de febrero. Según mis estadísticas, que pueden fallar porque solo tengo datos desde 2007, febrero es un mes bajista para esta acción, dejándose de media un 57%

No la recomendaría para entrar ahora, incluso aunque las estadísticas fallen.

Voy a ver si meto las otras en la play.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pero si ahora empieza la fiesta!



He tenido que cerrar antes de las 5,la palanqueta se acabo,ya solo me queda para abrir minis,pero hoy ya paso,tengo indicios de depresion bursatil.


----------



## donpepito (1 Feb 2010)

veo un FESTIVAL DEL HUMOR PART II .. en HL... solo tienes que ser moderado... los pepelitos hay que dosificarlos.

Recuperate pronto! 

Tienes nuestro support.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Feb 2010)

Mañana me lo tendre que jugar lo que me queda a una sola carta,cortos o largos...esto tiene pinta de irse a los 11200 del ibex.
Mañana en vez de levantarme a las 9 me levantare a las 12 para que no me la metan a primera hora.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

Luca tienes un privado.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mañana me lo tendre que jugar lo que me queda a una sola carta,cortos o largos...esto tiene pinta de irse a los 11200 del ibex.
> Mañana en vez de levantarme a las 9 me levantare a las 12 para que no me la metan a primera hora.



Dr. Mulder said down! ienso:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Luca tienes un privado.



Te he contestado


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Feb 2010)

Cierro a las 5 y el ibex se pone a bajar,esto no es normal,su puta madreeeeeeeee

Me voy a hacer un trabajito de estos...pero da mal rollo,igual sale un hermano de obama a clavarte una vara jajajaja,catacrack vente conmigo jajajaja

:: Santería La Milagrosa ::

:: Santera La Milagrosa ::


----------



## Catacrack (1 Feb 2010)

Yo paso de esas cosas solo hacen que jugar con la gente.


----------



## Claca (1 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mañana me lo tendre que jugar lo que me queda a una sola carta,cortos o largos...esto tiene pinta de irse a los 11200 del ibex.
> Mañana en vez de levantarme a las 9 me levantare a las 12 para que no me la metan a primera hora.



Hannibal, ese es tu problema: todo a una carta. ¿Y por qué? Porque como has palmado mucho, piensas en recuperar, en recuperar mucho, pero claro, para eso es necesario un apalancamiento brutal, que es lo que te impide operar correctamente, de modo que vas gastando una tras otra todas tus cartas hasta que finalmente te quedes sin ninguna. Entonces tocará abrir otra baraja. Luego serán dos de golpe para recuperar las que habrás perdido y luego... haz tus cuentas.

En serio, cambia el chip, todavía estás a tiempo. A la larga, aunque será lento, recuperarás TODO lo perdido y empezarás a ganar. Se humilde y gana poco a poco, no te lamentes pensando "joder, ahora que acierto sólo llevo un mini", en su lugar pon la cuenta a 0 y empieza a partir de ahora "coño, con un mini y ya gano X". No pienses en recuperar. Con el tiempo será la consecuencia de operar correctamente. Tienes los 4 años que te da hacienda para compensar


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

Ve a Dos Hermanas, métete en el primer bar que veas, y pregunta por Carlos Jesús (te pilla de camino cuando vas a Jerez....)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

Bueno me voy a poner con otros Asuntos...

Mixtables lo que quieras ya sabes.

Saludos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ve a Dos Hermanas, métete en el primer bar que veas, y pregunta por Carlos Jesús (te pilla de camino cuando vas a Jerez....)



El Don Tico se llama el Bar no????


----------



## donpepito (1 Feb 2010)

El USD tiene y debe recuperarse hoy...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

Estos son las dos webs para ver los fundamentales. Los links están para la PRGN, pero dentro podeis buscar por quotes.

1º) Businessweek:

PARAGON SHIPPING INC-CLASS A (PRGN:US): Stock Quote & Company Profile - BusinessWeek

En la primera página, nos vienen los datos fundamentales. EPS, y shares outstanding.

Para hacer análisis de balance y perdidas y ganancias clicamos arriba el financials.

PARAGON SHIPPING INC-CLASS A (PRGN:US): Financial Statements - BusinessWeek

Y ahi podeis ver los balances, ppgg, y chasflows cuatrimestrales y anuales.

PARAGON SHIPPING INC-CLASS A (PRGN:US): Financial Statements - BusinessWeek


Dentro de financials, también podeis calcular los ratios por vuestra cuenta. Aunque no son demasiado fiables para mi, ya que alguna que otra vez patinan. Ante la duda, papel, lápiz, y calculadora.

Por ejemplo, si os fijais, en Paragon, tienen en Cash or equivalents 136 M de $, a 48 M de acciones , 2.833€ por acción.
PARAGON SHIPPING INC-CLASS A (PRGN:US): Financial Statements - BusinessWeek

NOTA: Es la una web que tiene depositadas las cuentas de empresas españolas, así que para continuo, ibex, y demás mercados de mal vivir es la mejor.


2º) Forbes. Mucho más completa que la anteior, pero sólo disponible para valores Usanos.

PRGN - Paragon Shipping, Inc. - Stock Quote Analysis At A Glance - Forbes.com

3ª) Reuters. (USA)

Business & Financial News, Breaking US & International News | Reuters.com

Si os fijais, bailan muchos muchos números entre todas...Y ahi me he fijado que te lo compara con la industria y el sector. Yo nunca lo miro por ahi, lo hago a lo bruto, comparo entre diferentes compañías comparables entre sí, por tamaño, etc...

Una ultima cosa, para Reuters y Forbes, si se pueden ver algunas españolas, pero teneis que meter el ticker ADR, (American Depositary Receipt), por ejemplo, ( y con especial cariño para Tonuel), valor tangible en libros del Santander, (STD en NYSE).

STD - BANCO SANTANDER S. A. Financial Ratios - Forbes.com

7.79$


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

Obama's 2010 budget deficit soars to record $1.56 trillion | Reuters

Ojo a la noticia eh. 1.56Trillions de deficit!


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios del Ibex al cierre ha quedado en positivo y han terminado comprando, no parece que esperen wano de aquí al cierre USA. Sin embargo han empezado la mañana vendiendo mucho y el saldo positivo de la tarde no ha sido tan alto como el que llevaban por la mañana.

Es decir, han acabado comprando pero no se ve demasiado interés, más bien cautela.


----------



## donpepito (1 Feb 2010)

Ahí está el pufo de ANPI

Boston Scientific Corp. (BSX) nuevamente acordó pagar a Johnson & Johnson (JNJ) una fuerte suma para finalizar disputas sobre patentes y esta vez acordó realizar un pago de US$1.730 millones para terminar litigios relacionados con stents o férulas cardiacas. 
Las compañías alcanzaron en septiembre acuerdos sobre otras 14 demandas por infracción de patentes, lo que en ese entonces significó que Boston aceptara pagar US$716 millones. 
Boston Scientific señaló el lunes que la decisión de alcanzar un acuerdo forma parte de su esfuerzo para reducir el riesgo en toda la compañía. "Creemos que el acuerdo de hoy -si bien es significativo- responde al interés de la compañía y sus accionistas", declaró el presidente ejecutivo, Ray Elliott. 

Cerca del mediodía, las acciones de Johnson & Johnson subían un 0,2% a US$62,99. Boston Scientific caía un 1,7% a US$8,48.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Feb 2010)

Hoy subiremos, pero se nota mucho acojone


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

Lo de las Paragon dan hasta dividendo, ( en cuatrimestres), y relativamente bueno, anualizado en 4.5%. Y tiene un payout de 13%. No creo que haya muchas empresas que tengan un pay out tan bajo y una rentabilidad por dividendo aceptable. De todas maneras a los técnicos cuando la veais para comprar hacedlo saber, porque a un medio largo plazo la veo bien.

Tanto como por revaloración de la acción, ( si una empresa no reparte dividendos, a pesar de ser deseable, no es indispensable para que sea una buena inversión, si una acción reparte 1$ dvidendos hoy, la cotización la descuenta, por lo que, sino la reparte al fin y al cabo, valdrá ese $ más, ( y con un ROE /ROA superior al 7% mejor que mejor)).Y esta se queda con el 87% del beneficio neto, y da 4.5% de dividendos, a precios de hoy. Yo creo que puedes amortizar la inversión en dividendos en 8 años, a ojo de buen cubero.

Por lo que cuando los especialistas en técnicos me deis el visto bueno, yo compraría, y la recomendaría a m/plazo.


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Lo de las Paragon dan hasta dividendo, ( en cuatrimestres), y relativamente bueno, anualizado en 4.5%. Y tiene un payout de 13%. No creo que haya muchas empresas que tengan un pay out tan bajo y una rentabilidad por dividendo aceptable. De todas maneras a los técnicos cuando la veais para comprar hacedlo saber, porque a un medio largo plazo la veo bien.
> 
> Tanto como por revaloración de la acción, ( si una empresa no reparte dividendos, a pesar de ser deseable, no es indispensable para que sea una buena inversión, si una acción reparte 1$ dvidendos hoy, la cotización la descuenta, por lo que, sino la reparte al fin y al cabo, valdrá ese $ más, ( y con un ROE /ROA superior al 7% mejor que mejor)).Y esta se queda con el 87% del beneficio neto, y da 4.5% de dividendos, a precios de hoy. Yo creo que puedes amortizar la inversión en dividendos en 8 años, a ojo de buen cubero.
> 
> Por lo que cuando los especialistas en técnicos me deis el visto bueno, yo compraría, y la recomendaría a m/plazo.



De momento el mejor mes para PRGN es, desgraciadamente, Enero, pero este cálculo está basado solo en estadísticas y al haber pocas no dice mucho.

Lo normal cuando un valor es reciente es que lo liquiden y les pasen los papelitos a las gacelas, luego se llega a la zona de soporte y los leoncios empiezan a comprar.

Las otras las estoy metiendo en la play pero he de irme, luego les hecho un vistazo cuando estén 'cocinadas' del todo y listas para tomar


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

Ya estoy aquí..

arrggg tengo hace mil una orden de venta a 1,66 en PARD y no se ejecuta !!!


Mamones los de r4... espero que lo hagan por mi bien y suba más XD.....


Jaja se me acaban de vender sólo 53... no voy a cubrir comisiones!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ya estoy aquí..
> 
> arrggg tengo hace mil una orden de venta a 1,66 en PARD y no se ejecuta !!!
> 
> ...



A mi me pasó eso una vez con unas ENMD... ggggg, se me vendieron unas poquitas, empezó a bajar, y justo justo cubrí. Lo peor fue que me quedé con las otras, y ya no pararon de bajar, y las tuve que esperar por lo menos un mes a que subieran.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A mi me pasó eso una vez con unas ENMD... ggggg, se me vendieron unas poquitas, empezó a bajar, y justo justo cubrí. Lo peor fue que me quedé con las otras, y ya no pararon de bajar, y las tuve que esperar por lo menos un mes a que subieran.



El caso es que tienen volumen... tampoco me precupan mucho porque el min a 52 semanas es 1.50....

Hoy había hecho la compra y 2 caprichos y quería cubrir costes... un tradeo de supervivencia rápido XD...

Ya va por 853 se vé que había cola para vender, ya cubro comisiones y gano algo...


----------



## donpepito (1 Feb 2010)

Tendrías que haber entrado en CYCC... ahora hay mucho trader dentro y es buena para centimear...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tendrías que haber entrado en CYCC... ahora hay mucho trader dentro y es buena para centimear...



aún estamos a time, no era mala opción esta...

Voy a mirar...

Igual me salgo de maxy y hago un intradía gordo.

La he mirado y tiene una figura muy extraña, si corrige antes del cierre ok pero necesito volumen para poder salirme rápido y anda corta, a ver qué hace a las 20:00 pm igual me arriesgo antes del cierre pero tengo que vender a mercado para no cagarla..


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

VOLKSWAGEN AG S/ADR - Google Finance

Ojo a las burbujas inversas.


----------



## donpepito (1 Feb 2010)

Tiene mucho +volumen que AGEN, es constante... cuando la tiran, es para acumular.. luego hacen spikes para soltar, suelen hacerlo un par de veces en el día.

Hoy ARIAd... está barriendo stops.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> VOLKSWAGEN AG S/ADR - Google Finance
> 
> Ojo a las burbujas inversas.



Me mola mucho este valor.. lo malo es la tendencia bajista.. y 2010 va a ser muy muy malo para los fabricantes.. sobre todo a partir del mid term...

Si entras que sea a c/p...

Si nos lee burney estaría muy bien que le pintara unos grafos que es un artista... (y de paso nos cuenta qué tal su madre...)


----------



## donpepito (1 Feb 2010)

No me queda muy claro si el SPIKE de ARIAd ha sido para soltar o acumular... en 2.26USD han volado +136.000accs.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Feb 2010)

Viendo como están subiendo los yankees me parece que me he equivocado al no cerrar mi corto


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Feb 2010)

A que nos metemos un guanazo de última hora...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

No sé si digo alguna burrada, pero creo que estoy viendo ordenes gordas en PRGN.

Y referente a lo de Vow si calculas el beneficio neto sobre ventas te da un pauperrimo de 2.5%. Pero el P/S es de 0.25.

Es decir si haces la cuenta de la vieja por cada € de acción que compras tienes 4 de ventas, del que la empresa ganara el 2.5%. Esto es 0.1 de € de beneficio por cada € que compras.

P/E de 10.
P/E (Actual) 15.35

P/E (actual) x P/B= 11.20
P/E estimado con P/S = 7.3


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

CYCC se la está pegando a partir de las 20:00 como comenté...

Las órdenes seguramente sea DP y Mulder liándola, ya les conoces XD..


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Ya he vuelto y voy a decir como ve mi play los valores esos que estaban bien por fundamentales, por orden alfabético:

*AGEN*: No me gusta como está respecto a las medias, aunque este fin de semana tuvo cambio de tendencia fuerte y debería subir al menos hasta el 3. También puede que lo haga bien a mediados de febrero.

*AIZ*: Esta la veo muy bien, consigue mantenerse por encima de las medias y lo hará muy bien a mediados de febrero, entre el 11 y el 18. Muy recomendable para entrar si toca alguna media. Este próximo fin de semana jueves-martes lo podría hacer muy bien también, tiene cambio de tendencia el dia 4 de febrero.

*CYCC*: Esta es como montarse en un bólido de carreras pero sin frenos, están soltando papelitos y saco y distribuyendo como unos señores, es increible como ahora mismo el indicador A-D está por debajo de cuando hacía lateral. Tiene dos cambios de tendencia (que son el mismo) para el dia 4 y 5, es probable que haga un maximo el 4 y se vuelva a caer hasta el 12 que tiene otro cambio y a partir de ahí podría subir.

*CZZ*: Si cierra hoy por donde está, es decir encima de medias, habría que tenerla muy en cuenta para ponerse largos y mantener bastante tiempo, acaba de terminar un ciclo de largo plazo y hoy empieza otro.

*FREE*: No me gusta si no supera medias, la veo muy bajista ahora mismo y no recomendaría entrar en ningún momento del mes.

*NZR*: No me acaba de gustar a pesar de que puede tener un buen inicio de febrero hasta el dia 8. Los leoncios la están liquidando y saliendo por patas.

*SVLF*: No me gusta ahora mismo al estar por debajo de medias, sin embargo tiene un cambio de tendencia fuerte para el dia 8 de febrero que podría hacerle subir con más fuerza, aunque tampoco espero que muchas, se podría mantener (con algún sobresalto) hasta el dia 16 de febrero aprovechando el cambio de tendencia del dia 8. Tampoco me gusta lo que hace en el indicador A-D.

Nota: Indicador A-D = acumulación - distribución.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Feb 2010)

Al menos en mi bruta opinión en CYCC no había que entrar. La están publicitando para soltar... en 2014 le caducan patentes, etc... 

Mala cosa entrar cuando no paran de hacer publicidad de ella .

Un saludo

DP! Como estén soltando en Aria me parece a mi que te vas a quedar como única mano fuerte en el valor.. jaja


----------



## donpepito (1 Feb 2010)

Wataru... ya somos de la familia... me mantienen informado de todo, te pongo un ejemplo:

Dear xxxxx:<o></o>
<o></o>
Just over 60 percent of ARIAD stockholders approved the amendment to the Company’s Certificate of Incorporation to increase the number of authorized shares of our common stock from 145,000,000 shares to 240,000,000 shares, an increase of 95,000,000 shares. Therefore, the amendment passed. <o></o>
<o></o>
I hope that this is helpful.<o></o>
<o></o>
M-aria C-antor<o></o>


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Ya he vuelto y voy a decir como ve mi play los valores esos que estaban bien por fundamentales, por orden alfabético:
> 
> ...



Mukder, NZR creo que es NRG, no sé si te has confundido al escribirlo, o al mirarlo, o yo al escribirlo.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... ya somos de la familia... me mantienen informado de todo, te pongo un ejemplo:
> 
> Dear xxxxx:<o></o>
> <o></o>
> ...



¿Querido?
Vamos te informan que te pueden diluir cuando quieran la cotización y encima con cariñitos ? jajaja

¿Estás de coña? o has tenido que informar sobre tu porcentaje. Capaz eres de haber buscado el nombre de la responsable de comunicación jaja

Edito: Ok, quitado. Google es el enemigo ^___^


----------



## donpepito (1 Feb 2010)

Es veridico.... solemos tener nuestras reuniones para organizar todo el plan... XD

Ella tiene mi email, desde hace unos meses... cuando le preguntÉ como podia ejercer mi voto. XD


----------



## donpepito (1 Feb 2010)

Si, quitalo...


----------



## donpepito (1 Feb 2010)

Me sabe mal no haber entrado de nuevo en CRXX... conociendo como se las gastan... en esta clase de timos... y al final he dejado un 30% .... ay ay ay ay


----------



## donpepito (1 Feb 2010)

Ya mismo tenemos un negociete... ven a la bolsa española para gastar un cargador de cortos.. tenemos muchas opciones... ABENGOA - POP - TL5

Camboya explota su arsenal de armas de guerra como filón turístico | Mundo | elmundo.es


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

Inditex tmb la metería en el lote, y BMA cuando llegue a 22 € que está despendolada.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Feb 2010)

LCASC, esta tarde, he hecho mis pinitos en el EUR/USD, ji ji ji.
Compra 1,3909
Venta 1,3925

1 contrato.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

Mirad este valor... esto sí que es un sky rocket... ha subido más de un 1000% desde mínimos..:

Las Vegas Sands Corp. - Google Finance

Tenía resistencia fuerte en 16,50 y la ha roto... a ver si siguemañana la fiesta... igual entro ahora mismo.


----------



## donpepito (1 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mirad este valor... esto sí que es un sky rocket... desde agosto ha subido un 1000%:
> 
> Las Vegas Sands Corp. - Google Finance
> 
> Tenía resistencia fuerte en 16,50 y la ha roto... a ver si siguemañana la fiesta... igual entro ahora mismo.



Un 60% sobre agosto...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> LCASC, esta tarde, he hecho mis pinitos en el EUR/USD, ji ji ji.
> Compra 1,3909
> Venta 1,3925
> 
> 1 contrato.



Cuanto has ganado con eso y cómo ibas de apalancamiento?


----------



## Interesado (1 Feb 2010)

Sobre las acciones que estáis mirando por fundamentales, dado que son para largo plazo, si hay más o menos unanimidad en que estamos a las puertas del gran guano, ¿no valdría la pena esperarlas para hacer una entrada en mínimos estilo SAN a 3€? ¿creéis que tienen su propio ciclo y por tanto ya se pueden ir mirando para entrar?

Es que me parece algo contradictorio buscar entradas a corto plazo para inversiones a largo plazo, cuando la tendencia a medio plazo está más o menos claro que va en nuestra contra.


----------



## donpepito (1 Feb 2010)

Si, esa junto a otras de Las Vegas han ido muy bien desde marzo.... CRXX powah!!! +25%


----------



## bertok (1 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cuanto has ganado con eso y cómo ibas de apalancamiento?



Luca, te va a terminar molando el Forex .....

Cuidadín.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cuanto has ganado con eso y cómo ibas de apalancamiento?



Con R4 no hay mucho apalancamiento posible. El contrato es 2400 EUR + 35%, comisiones 17 USD compra y venta (usease 34 USD). El multiplicador es 12,5 dólares por cada 0,0001 punto.

He ganado unos 120 EUR aprox., en un ratillo.


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2010)

Aquí esta la que faltaba:

*NRG*: Otra que están liquidando y eso que estos dias debería estar subiendo, aunque fuera un poco, puede que a partir del 11 lo haga algo mejor pero no durará si sigue como está ahora, no la recomiendo.

Y con esto completo el cuadro, hay algunas interesantes y otras que no, aunque tengan buenos fundamentales eso no asegura nada.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Sobre las acciones que estáis mirando por fundamentales, dado que son para largo plazo, si hay más o menos unanimidad en que estamos a las puertas del gran guano, ¿no valdría la pena esperarlas para hacer una entrada en mínimos estilo SAN a 3€? ¿creéis que tienen su propio ciclo y por tanto ya se pueden ir mirando para entrar?
> 
> Es que me parece algo contradictorio buscar entradas a corto plazo para inversiones a largo plazo, cuando la tendencia a medio plazo está más o menos claro que va en nuestra contra.



Ocasiones para largos como la del SAN se dan pocas veces ç, de manera cíclica algo parecido en el 93 y 2000 (hablando del chulibex) puede que se repita o no, quien sabe...

Cuando la tendencia es bajista el dinero se refugia en otros valores, eso también hay que estudiarlo, hasta que llega el guano gordo estos valores empiezan a subir por lo que sacas rentablidad mientras esperas.

Saludos.


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Con R4 no hay mucho apalancamiento posible. El contrato es 2400 EUR + 35%, comisiones 17 USD compra y venta (usease 34 USD). El multiplicador es 12,5 dólares por cada 0,0001 punto.
> 
> He ganado unos 120 EUR aprox., en un ratillo.



Tengo curiosidad por saber que método sigues para meterte en un futuro.

Imagino que debe ser bastante simple, ni timing ni nada, entrar, ganar algo y salir ¿pero como decides la dirección?


----------



## bertok (1 Feb 2010)

soy todo oidos.


----------



## donpepito (1 Feb 2010)

iNTUICIÓN FEMENINA.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Con R4 no hay mucho apalancamiento posible. El contrato es 2400 EUR + 35%, comisiones 17 USD compra y venta (usease 34 USD). El multiplicador es 12,5 dólares por cada 0,0001 punto.
> 
> He ganado unos 120 EUR aprox., en un ratillo.



No está mal, 5% menos impuestos...

Al final se me vendieron todas las acciones de lo que estaba atascado, hoy he salido como tú, me voy a plantear una o 2 operaciones día mientras dejo mis largos/cortos trabajando para mí para pagar mis cosillas


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad por saber que método sigues para meterte en un futuro.
> 
> Imagino que debe ser bastante simple, ni timing ni nada, entrar, ganar algo y salir ¿pero como decides la dirección?









No, en serio. Estos días he estado mirando el gráfico pero no me he atrevido, no lo veía muy claro. Hoy lo he mirado el gráfico, he visto que había una tendencia alcista y he entrado con la idea de hacer un mete-saca rapidito.


----------



## Catacrack (1 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> he entrado con la idea de hacer un mete-saca rapidito.



::

PD; Los yankis estan subiendo demasiado para mi gusto.


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2010)

Lo que están haciendo los gringos estos dias no tiene demasiado sentido, aunque en mi opinión hacen lo que tienen que hacer pero con retraso, el viernes deberían haber subido, aunque fuera un poco, y hoy deberían haber acabado bajando.

Al final no ha sido así, pero lo más curioso es que el Stoxx no está siguiendo estos movimientos, ha terminado 4 puntos por debajo de donde estaba a las 17:30 y sigue perfectamente el plan trazado.

Los díscolos son los gringos, aunque me imagino que lo hacen para engañar al gacelerío.

edito: lo cierto es que la deuda española se está calmando un poco y eso también frena las caidas.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Feb 2010)

¿Hay alguien de todo el post que no crea en la teoría del "Gran Guano"? Es decir ¿existe alguna posibilidad de que el Ibex no llegue a perder los 10.000 y toque los 13.000 en 2010?


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Hay alguien de todo el post que no crea en la teoría del "Gran Guano"? Es decir ¿existe alguna posibilidad de que el Ibex no llegue a perder los 10.000 y toque los 13.000 en 2010?



Yo si creo que eso aun puede ocurrir, pero si lo que toca es volver a subir antes deberíamos estar en lateral. De todas formas mi idea del 'gran wano' solo iguala o no llega a los mínimos de marzo de 2009.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo si creo que eso aun puede ocurrir, pero si lo que toca es volver a subir antes deberíamos estar en lateral. De todas formas mi idea del 'gran wano' solo iguala o no llega a los mínimos de marzo de 2009.



+1

Vamos a meternos en un lateral perroflautico , ni idea para cuando tocará el rebote. Sigo pensando que las fiestas tonuelisticas pueden ser por otoño


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Feb 2010)

Bona nit... 

El S&P500 ha hecho un pull-back a su línea de no-retorno... será muy interesante ver que pasa mañana...

Saludos...

PD: Muy bien las ARIAd :Aplauso:
PD2: Felicidades Pecata por tu "primera vez"... 
PD3: Yo soy de los que cree, que bajaremos por debajo de los mínimos de marzo...


----------



## Interesado (1 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Bona nit...
> 
> El S&P500 ha hecho un pull-back a su línea de no-retorno... será muy interesante ver que pasa mañana...
> 
> ...



El Koncorde da compras de manos fuertes en el S&P500 (también en el DAX).

En el Ibex se van moderando las ventas, pero todavía seguirían cortos. En el SAN en cambio indicaría que las manos fuertes ya han empezado a ponerse largas (no así las gacelillas).

Con la sobreventa acumulada, también tenemos señales de compra en la mayoría de índices mundiales.

Esto apesta a rebote... En efecto, mañana será un día interesante.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Feb 2010)

Al final va a resultar que no estamos tan mal ienso:

Goldman invita a sacar partido a su apuesta contra los seguros de impago de deuda de España


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ocasiones para largos como la del SAN se dan pocas veces ç, de manera cíclica algo parecido en el 93 y 2000 (hablando del chulibex) puede que se repita o no, quien sabe...
> 
> Cuando la tendencia es bajista el dinero se refugia en otros valores, eso también hay que estudiarlo, hasta que llega el guano gordo estos valores empiezan a subir por lo que sacas rentablidad mientras esperas.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo de mirar acciones a largo plazo para comprar a largo plazo, no es que tenga mucho sentido, es que soy un zoquete. Es así, irremediable. Cuando he vendido cualquier acción siempre lo ha sido al menos un 15, y de media un 30% más barata de lo que ha llegado. Siempre compro por fundamentales, pero la cago en el técnico.

Y completando a lo dicho por Luca, sólo añadir un par de cosas. En 2007, el Santander llega a 12, la gente mira, y espera, va a llegar a 13?, llegará a 14?, nos haremos todos ricos gracias a Botín?. Callan y observan, más aún después de la campaña de ciencia ficción en la que vendian obligaciones convertibles con ritmo Hollywodiense como si fueran coleccionables de Panini. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lwhKpzxCVnc&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lwhKpzxCVnc&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



> sabéis que el banco el año pasado modificó las condiciones y ahora en vez de revisar el tipo de interés anualmente lo hace semestralmente para que así no se mantenga el tipo de interés bueno durante un año. Y sabéis que las acciones que en su día estaban a 15€ ahora están a menos de la mitad? BUENA RENTABILIDAD? UN TIMO!!!




Total, que compran. ¿ Por que ?, si ha pasado de 7 a 14, porque no va a pasar de 14 a 28?. La gente piensa asi, es siempre lo mismo, Mulder, que ha pesar de todo sigue siendo mortal, piensa igual, si la acción xxx sigue haciendo xxxx entonces xxx.

Con mayor o menor sutileza o refinamiento cuando alguien compra lo que sea, cuando sea y donde sea está proyectando un valor, un precio. 

Es por eso que el capital se denomina capital, procedente del latin caput, cabeza. Pensar. Lo de pensar bien, ya va por provincias.

Y como generalmente somos hombre-oveja pues vamos al ritmo del rebaño. Si la gente hubiera dicho, el precio segun balance es de 5.5€. A más no compro no hubiera pasado nada, pero la gente ese tipo de cosas no le suele dedicar tiempo.

Por eso ASTROC llego a 70€, Endesa a 4x, Acciona a 240. 



-. ¿Porque si va a seguir subiendo, como me voy a quedar fuera ?




Porque iba a ser vendidas por 140, 60, y 500. No hay ningun otro motivo sólido por el que lo hicieran. (Quitando lo de Endesa por lo de la OPA, ninguno otro).

Santander vale 5.5€. No más.

Y sobre la importancia de los fundamentales, hay un libro del que me han hablado y algo he leido que se tittula. What works on WS¿?. Y en el se hablan de las mejores rentabilidades según sistemas, y entre ellos están el P/B, y el P/S.

*15% anual compuesto.*

Eso, son hechos. Y de hecho cuando la gente habla de Graham y de Buffet todos suelen hablar de una cosa que se llama *márgen de seguridad*, (safety margin) que todo el mundo conoce, pero que generalmente mucha gente tampoco tiene mucha idea de a que se refiere. 

Ese margen de seguridad es el P/B, el hecho de que si quebrara la empresa por cada USD depositado al menos devolvieran ese USD, y algo más, dado que el P/B es menor que uno.

De hecho este hombre no compraba a P/B mayor de 0.5, y en el chuli ibex, ahi van todas con P/B anabolizados, pero como está todo descontado....)

Por eso hay que estar al loro para comprar acciones por buenos fundamentales en fallos de Matrix.

Lo de la naviera de marras. Echas cuentas. Pongamos que la compras a 5USD. La empresa genera beneficios de al menos 1USD en el peor de los casos, y te corresponden según balance casi 3 en Cash o equivalentes. Total, que pagas 5, tienes derecho a casi 3, y te da beneficios por 1.... 

No es cuestión de hacer cuentas extraordinarias. Es cuestión de hacer cuentas bastante oridinarias, extraordinariamente bien. Y ojo, no hay nada seguro, y más aun cuando es una naviera pequeñíta, pero con sólo 8 barcos. Es decir que como se les pierda un barco, se quedan sin el 12% de los ingresos teóricos...


En resumen, que no hay nada seguro, si, pero que muchas veces nos complicamos la vida mucho más de la cuenta. También. 

Por cierto, el criterio del Graham no es aplicable a empresas ni tecnologicas ni financieras. Ya que son bastante jodidas de evaluar los activos. Cuanto valía la patente del minidisc de sony hace 10 años¿?. Y hoy¿? con el ipod. Y una hipoteca de 400kilo € por un piso en Las Tablas, hace 3 años. Y hoy?.


Cuidado con evaluar pharmas por esos ratios que no tienen nada que ver. Por eso Claca te dan ratios de P/B negativos, (creo), y también, porque algunas de ellas si están en quiebra técnica ( Pasivos > Activo), efectivamente, no hay valor en libros, 






Mulder dijo:


> Aquí esta la que faltaba:
> 
> *NRG*: Otra que están liquidando y eso que estos dias debería estar subiendo, aunque fuera un poco, puede que a partir del 11 lo haga algo mejor pero no durará si sigue como está ahora, no la recomiendo.
> 
> Y con esto completo el cuadro, hay algunas interesantes y otras que no, aunque tengan buenos fundamentales eso no asegura nada.



Lo de la Compañía esta creo que está metida en juicios con una central nuclear en Texas o algo parecido. Esta tiene el P/B no demasiado bueno, pero tiene ventas crecientes durante los últimos 3 años y a ritmos bastante alegres. Por otro lado no se si será ultil, pero la han metido en el SP500 la semana pasada.

Saludos


----------



## Hagen (2 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo si creo que eso aun puede ocurrir, pero si lo que toca es volver a subir antes deberíamos estar en lateral. De todas formas mi idea del 'gran wano' solo iguala o no llega a los mínimos de marzo de 2009.



Creo que pata el gran guano, hace falta que el petroleo este por debajo de los 50 dolares


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Hoy todo parece el amanecer de las amapolas, el canto de los pájaros y la bolsa alcista....JUAS!

En breve nos vamos al guano de nuevo, aunque no se puede negar que el window dressing se lo están currando muy bien.


----------



## Efren (2 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En breve nos vamos al guano de nuevo, aunque no se puede negar que el window dressing se lo están currando muy bien.



Quieres decir hoy o esta semana?


----------



## ddddd (2 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Hoy todo parece el amanecer de las amapolas, el canto de los pájaros y la bolsa alcista....JUAS!
> 
> En breve nos vamos al guano de nuevo, aunque no se puede negar que el window dressing se lo están currando muy bien.



Buenos días.

¿Según tus cálculos cuando volveríamos a coger la senda bajista? ¿Esta tarde posiblemente?

Saludos.


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2010)

Efren dijo:


> Quieres decir hoy o esta semana?





ddddd dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> ¿Según tus cálculos cuando volveríamos a coger la senda bajista? ¿Esta tarde posiblemente?
> 
> Saludos.



Quiero decir hoy y ahora mismo. Justo cuando todos estamos pensando en lo contrario.


----------



## pyn (2 Feb 2010)

Estaría esperando al dato del paro.

De todos modos, yo aún veo un posible pequeño rebote hasta la zona de los 11100, para seguir la tendencia bajista.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Estaría esperando al dato del paro.
> 
> De todos modos, yo aún veo un posible pequeño rebote hasta la zona de los 11100, para seguir la tendencia bajista.



Buenos días... 

257.828 afiliados menos en la Seguridad Social... no sé que hará la bolsa, pero este país se desarma.... :´(

En fin, sigo bajista, a ver que toca hoy...

Saludos...


----------



## Interesado (2 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Quiero decir hoy y ahora mismo. Justo cuando todos estamos pensando en lo contrario.



Yo creo que tenemos rebote al menos hasta los 11100-11150. ienso:

El soporte de la MM200 parece que ha funcionado bien, y aunque telefónica está floja, los bancos grandes están aguantando, sobretodo el SAN. 

Claro que puede que sea porque están calentando el valor para la presentación de resultados y que después se vaya todo a la mierda... pero de momento va a buen ritmo. :rolleye:


----------



## Claca (2 Feb 2010)

Corto, stop 11.060.

PD: Dicho y hecho. Me han echado en nada. El stop demasiado ajustado, tal vez, pero me salgo con -10.


----------



## rosonero (2 Feb 2010)

Mulder, esto sigue siendo un atrapagacelas? Hasta donde maquillarán antes de bajar?


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Mulder, esto sigue siendo un atrapagacelas? Hasta donde maquillarán antes de bajar?



No deberían maquillar mucho más, hoy hay un cambio de tendencia, aunque es menor.

En el Stoxx parece que no pasamos de 2800, el máximo de hoy debería ser 2807 como mucho, el gap está en 2795.


----------



## Claca (2 Feb 2010)

A las 11h se da a conocer el PPI de la eurozona, se espera sin cambios con interanual del -3 %

Puede que estén despitando un poco antes del dato.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Feb 2010)

Veo que el IBEX se toma mal los datos del paro y la caída de las cotizaciones a la SS. Por fin la bolsa responde a los dictados de la economía real...


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

Buenos días... 

El patrimonio gestionado por la firma creció un 42,6%, hasta 4.852 millones, el nivel más alto de su historia
MADRID, 2 (EUROPA PRESS)


Renta 4 obtuvo un beneficio neto de 6,23 millones de euros 2009, un 11,4% más, gracias al incremento del 9,5% de las comisiones, que alcanzaron 50,6 millones de euros, y a la caída de los costes, que descendieron un 10,4%, hasta los 27,47 millones de euros, según informó la sociedad de inversión a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).


El fuerte incremento de las comisiones se debió a la "positiva" contribución generada por el negocio de gestión de activos, que en el año mejoró un 16,5%, hasta los 13,1 millones. Las comisiones de intermediación mejoraron un 9,1%, hasta los 34,3 millones de euros.


Dentro de este último apartado destacaron las comisiones procedentes del mercado de bolsa, que crecieron un 8,6%, compensando la caída del 5,2% registrada en derivados. Las comisiones procedentes de renta fija crecieron un 33,3%.


La firma explicó que las condiciones de negocio mejoraron "sensiblemente" en 2009, con un fuerte aumento del ahorro familiar, y una mayor demanda de servicios especializados de inversión por parte de los ahorradores.


El patrimonio total gestionado y administrado por la firma creció un 42,6%, hasta los 4.852 millones de euros, el nivel más alto de la compañía en toda su historia, de los que 3.050 millones correspondieron a bolsa (+53,6%); 1.032 millones a fondos (+50,2%) y 501 millones a sicavs (+8,2%).


La firma también destacó la buena evolución del canal 'online', que siguió aumentando su presencia en el tramo minorista y que a cierre del ejercicio representaba un 73,2% de los ingresos y un 83,5% de las operaciones. Asimismo, del total de los ingresos generados por este canal, el 44,7% procedían de los mercados internacionales.


El número de clientes creció un 17,5%, hasta los 140.665 millones, de los que 96.003 clientes corresponden a la red de terceros, y 44.652 a la red propia. Las órdenes ejecutadas se elevaron un 6,5%, hasta los 2,78 millones.

El margen financiero de la sociedad descendió un 83,1%, hasta los 887.000 euros, mientras que el margen ordinario de actividad se situó en 7,2 millones de euros, un 93,6% más. El margen de explotación también descendió un 9,5%, hasta los 8,89 millones de euros.
OBJETIVOS PARA 2010.


La compañía señaló que el fuerte incremento del patrimonio permite estimar un aumento significativo de comisiones netas para
el año 2010, que salvo cambio "drástico" de las condiciones de mercado, sitúan el objetivo de dicho aumento por encima del 15%.


Asimismo, entre los objetivos para el ejercicio se encuentra el de mejorar el ratio de eficiencia, pese a contemplar la apertura de nuevas oficinas y el inicio de nuevas líneas de negocio. En 2009, el ratio de eficiencia se situó en el 70,1%, desde el 71,3% de 2008, lo que supone una mejora de 1,2 puntos básicos. 



En consecuencia, Renta 4 prevé poder mejorar de nuevo el margen ordinario de actividad (comisiones netas- costes de explotación) en el año 2010.


----------



## Claca (2 Feb 2010)

*PPI +0,1 %, cuando se esperaba sin cambios. Interanual -2,9% cuando se esperaba -3 %*

Suerte del stop ajustadísimo. Ibex 11.098,60 +103,40


----------



## rosonero (2 Feb 2010)

Pues nada, añado otro mini corto en 11100 :56:


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2010)

Nada, estos dias los leoncios están con el cabronazo mode: on

Esto no tiene sentido y en algún momento se ha de corregir. Yo voy corto, pero ayer no quise meterme con todo el cargador por si acaso.

Lo de cabronazo lo digo porque han empezado la mañana vendiendo con bastante volumen y ahora se dan la vuelta.


----------



## Claca (2 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues nada, añado otro mini corto en 11100 :56:



Digo yo... ¿no sale más cuenta poner stop y revender más arriba? No entiendo esta manía de aguantar el dolor :56:

Si los stops se ponen correctamente, te permiten salir en un punto crítico y abrir una nueva posición en un punto mucho más favorable. Ahora mismo podría venderme de nuevo y estaría ahorrando unos 50 o 60 puntos en contra. Aunque está claro que cada cual tiene su táctica... yo es que soy muy malo soportando pérdidas. 

En cualquier caso, tocaba girarse a largos. Los 11.050 eran importantes, ayer mismo se lo comenté a un colega, pero tengo una foto de Tonuel pegada en el botón de compra y su mirada asesina me ha frenado :S


----------



## Interesado (2 Feb 2010)

A mi me parece una reacción dentro de lo normal. Con las caídas tan fuertes que hemos sufrido, es normal que los rebotes sean también potentes. Yo creo que caerá, pero aún le queda recorrido.

Suerte que HL se quitó de los cortos a tiempo... hoy no habría sido su día.


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2010)

El Stoxx ha llegado hace un momento a 2822, en 2821 hay una resistencia muy fuerte, de esas que nos frena en las subidas para hacer nuevos máximos y de esas que solo se pasan cuando Obama abre la boca.

Si la pasan hoy me plantearía en serio un cambio de tendencia al alza.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx ha llegado hace un momento a 2822, en 2821 hay una resistencia muy fuerte, de esas que nos frena en las subidas para hacer nuevos máximos y de esas que solo se pasan cuando Obama abre la boca.
> 
> *Si la pasan hoy me plantearía en serio un cambio de tendencia al alza*.



Dios te oiga.


----------



## rosonero (2 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Digo yo... ¿no sale más cuenta poner stop y revender más arriba? No entiendo esta manía de aguantar el dolor :56:
> 
> Si los stops se ponen correctamente, te permiten salir en un punto crítico y abrir una nueva posición en un punto mucho más favorable. Ahora mismo podría venderme de nuevo y estaría ahorrando unos 50 o 60 puntos en contra. Aunque está claro que cada cual tiene su táctica... yo es que soy muy malo soportando pérdidas.
> 
> En cualquier caso, tocaba girarse a largos. Los 11.050 eran importantes, ayer mismo se lo comenté a un colega, pero tengo una foto de Tonuel pegada en el botón de compra y su mirada asesina me ha frenado :S



Toda la razón, siempre pongo stops pero esta mañana lo tenía caducado y estaba tan convencido de una falsa subida que no lo he vuelto a poner.
De todas maneras el dolor con minis siempre es más soportable :| y ahora parece que ya va relajándose la subida.

Edito. Del blog que ayer dejó alguien http://radarmarket.blogspot.com/

_Tal como se intuía ayer, la ruptura de resistencias del S&P fue falsa. Recuperó la zona dejando en evidencia que el primer impulso bajista ha terminado y que dicho movimiento había sido, por fin, la última extensión de una larguísima onda. Se ha puesto en marcha la onda dos de rebote._

:-(


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Feb 2010)

Madre mía! Me voy una hora a una reunión y me subís el IBEX 150 puntos...... No se os puede dejar solos!!!  Suerte que dio por poner SL en mis cortos a 10050 

A punto de saltar el SL de mis cortos en Iberia también..... continuamos con la racha de enero :S


----------



## rosonero (2 Feb 2010)

Bancos españoles [Imprimir] Serenity markets



*Malas noticias, porque Fitch rebaja de forma general ratings

A Sabadell lo pasa de A- a BBB+, ojo con este rating

A Popular de A a A-

A Banesto de A+ a A

Y a los grandes:

A Santander de A+ a A

A BBVA de A a A-*

Como siempre, van dando una de cal y otra de arena.


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Bancos españoles [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bankinter se queda como estaba... ¿no...?


Espero que éste no caiga... por el bien de mis nietos...


Saludos


----------



## pyn (2 Feb 2010)

Bueno,
acabo de llegar de 1 reunión y veo que finalmente hemos tocado la zona que yo creía que sería importante. De pasar los 11160 ya sería señal de compra, a mi humilde entender. Pero por ahora sigue siendo posible el escenario bajista.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Feb 2010)

Se desinfla. Aún acabamos el día en rojo.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Feb 2010)

Una pregunta ¿se puede cambiar la titularidad de acciones sin comprar/vender? ¿lo hace el banco por una comisión menor que la de compra venta y sin ejecutar el 19% de plusvalías?

Gracietes (en valencià).


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2010)

El Sabadell ya tiene rating de bono basura 

Seguimos acumulando records....


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Feb 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una pregunta ¿se puede cambiar la titularidad de acciones sin comprar/vender? ¿lo hace el banco por una comisión menor que la de compra venta y sin ejecutar el 19% de plusvalías?
> 
> Gracietes (en valencià).



Buenos días ^__^!

Recuerda que han quitado lo de los primeros 1500€ libres de Hurto. Lo digo si va por ahí el asunto... jaja

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una pregunta ¿se puede cambiar la titularidad de acciones sin comprar/vender? ¿lo hace el banco por una comisión menor que la de compra venta y sin ejecutar el 19% de plusvalías?
> 
> Gracietes (en valencià).



Creo que eso solo se da en caso de herencia, si hay alguna otra forma en este momento no se me ocurre.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Sabadell ya tiene rating de bono basura
> 
> Seguimos acumulando records....



¿es el primer banco español que llega a esto?


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Feb 2010)

MTS no va mal, 

Iberia cumple con lo esperado


----------



## ghkghk (2 Feb 2010)

Si no fuese por TEF, podríamos hablar de subidón.


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

Vaya con TEL, hace unas semanas, compra parte de la deuda en DIGITAL+ y ahora soluciona el problema de TELECOM ITALIA.... podrían comprar alguna empresa sin intereses particulares?


----------



## rosonero (2 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Sabadell ya tiene rating de bono basura
> 
> Seguimos acumulando records....



Joer!!!! Y yo con un depósito al 4% en su filial on line Activo bank, espero que aguante un mes y una semana


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Feb 2010)

Para lo de ENAGAS

Enagás gana un 15,1% más en 2009 y supera las previsiones - 2/02/10 - 1878092 - elEconomista.es


----------



## ghkghk (2 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Joer!!!! Y yo con un depósito al 4% en su filial on line Activo bank, espero que aguante un mes y una semana




Igual al FGD aún le queda algo para este mes. No sufras...


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Vaya con TEL, hace unas semanas, compra parte de la deuda en DIGITAL+ y ahora soluciona el problema de TELECOM ITALIA.... podrían comprar alguna empresa sin intereses particulares?



A mi esta mañana me ha llegado un mail de R4 aconsejándome comprar TEF, estos chicos siempre están mirando por mi o.

Que buenos son...


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Sabadell ya tiene rating de bono basura
> 
> Seguimos acumulando records....





Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿es el primer banco español que llega a esto?



Lástima que esas calificaciones sean de sus preferentes... 


Saludos


----------



## rosonero (2 Feb 2010)

¿Doble techo y abajo?


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

Wataru... TELEFONICA se va a girar, hoy.


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Feb 2010)

Ah, la encuesta:







Edito:

DP! Al parecer a un competidor no le va bien... muchos efectos secundarios. Aún mejor... su partner es LILLY, mira por donde...(Error, no en esta droga en particular).
http://deciphera.com/BCR-ABL.html


----------



## no_loko (2 Feb 2010)

¿Cuantos seguis cortos en ITX?Hoy está siendo de las peores pero está aguantando encima de 46. Saludos.


----------



## rosonero (2 Feb 2010)

Hora de ir a trabajar, ahí se quedan mis cortos a ver si los USA nos devuelven a la senda guanil 
Estaré vigilando modo skake


----------



## sapito (2 Feb 2010)

Iberia está muy cerca de su máximo de 50 semanas, que es 2,33?

Creeis que podrá con él o se irá pabajo?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que eso solo se da en caso de herencia, si hay alguna otra forma en este momento no se me ocurre.



En caso de herencia tributa por impuesto de transmisiones... a no ser que seas vasco-riojano-navarro.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Feb 2010)

no_loko dijo:


> ¿Cuantos seguis cortos en ITX?Hoy está siendo de las peores pero está aguantando encima de 46. Saludos.



De momento no hay que tocar los cortos de ITX ni con un palo....

Si hace soporte en 46 y tontea con 47 hasta romperlo se va a 50....


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... TELEFONICA se va a girar, hoy.



girar "parriba" o "pabajo"


----------



## Catacrack (2 Feb 2010)

Espero/deseo que los americanos corrigan el exceso de ayer porque me estan dando fuerte y ya van varios dias seguidos.


----------



## pyn (2 Feb 2010)

Pues Claca estamos en un lugar más o menos clave del dia, esperando la apertura americana, y todo parece indicar a que nos llevarán más arriba...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Feb 2010)

Wataru, vaya pinha colada que se está metiendo HYTM en el PM..... XD


4,889 acciones ¿? 1 operación ¿?

Ya la has liado Wata? XD


----------



## Hagen (2 Feb 2010)

Que vienen los cocos...... con el guano








Hasta las 16:00 a subir...... luego tufo guanil


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wataru, vaya pinha colada que se está metiendo HYTM en el PM..... XD



Tengo 2 teorías al respecto:
A/ Acojonar para que suelten...
B/ Acojonados como yo que tengo puesta la orden para vender las últimas que compre jaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Tengo 2 teorías al respecto:
> A/ Acojonar para que suelten...
> B/ Acojonados como yo que tengo puesta la orden para vender las últimas que compre jaja



Me lo temía...

Si me las dejas a 0,40 te las compro XD


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me lo temía...
> 
> Si me las dejas a 0,40 te las compro XD



Las mías están en 0.495. Hay un mamoncete que ha puesto otras a 0.4949 juuass.

DP! Vaya cosas más raras está haciendo las Ariad últimamente ...


----------



## pyn (2 Feb 2010)

Que pesaos con el puto güano xDDD,que HOY NO VA A SER, Mulder ha puesto los discos de la play2 en la play3 y eso no tira.


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

Wataru... deja, deja... que necesitamos dejar la puerta abierta a nuevos inversores... si el PPS es alto... entran con +fuerza.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Feb 2010)

Cosan Limited - Google Finance

Tiene una pinta el sugar que no veas...

Wata, se te ha ejecutado la orden? Range 0.45 - 0.50


----------



## Catacrack (2 Feb 2010)

Pues yo quiero que tonuel certifique porque sino me veo con HL en caritas.


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Que pesaos con el puto güano xDDD,que HOY NO VA A SER, Mulder ha puesto los discos de la play2 en la play3 y eso no tira.



¿porque piensas que no va a ser hoy?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (2 Feb 2010)

a indra la estan sujentando


entre el otro día largo cuando bajaba 3,5


bajo hasta 5 y ahora ha recueprado en dos días, ese punto y medio, pero me dá a mi que algo se cuece, porque bajo un 5% sólo por la recomendación, pero nada de contratos, y ahora no la dejan subir como al resto


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

En el iBEX hay unas cuatas cotizadas que no se mueven... ACX - FCC - REE ... solo cuando menos te los esperas. XD


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cosan Limited - Google Finance
> 
> Tiene una pinta el sugar que no veas...
> 
> Wata, se te ha ejecutado la orden? Range 0.45 - 0.50



Nop y al que tiene puesto un poco menos que yo, tampoco... y yo puse la orden segundos antes del comienzo. Eso "ta" averiado...

DP! ¿Estás tratando de vender en 2.30? xD


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

No, el 4T será mejor de lo esperado... hay que mantenerlas.


----------



## pyn (2 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿porque piensas que no va a ser hoy?



Pues porque nisiquiera hemos rozado el mínimo de ayer, encima con la apertura americana no hemos bajado de los 11050 y aún creo que tenemos que cerrar el gap de los 11325. Pero que esa es mi percepción, igual el dato de las 4 me chapa la boca.


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Pues porque nisiquiera hemos rozado el mínimo de ayer, encima con la apertura americana no hemos bajado de los 11050 y aún creo que tenemos que cerrar el gap de los 11325. Pero que esa es mi percepción, igual el dato de las 4 me chapa la boca.



El S&P se ha ido a buscar el rojillo justo tras el dato y eso que ha salido en lo esperado, no veo hoy ganas de subir y el Stoxx se la ha pegado varias veces contra la resistencia que comentaba esta mañana, tendría que haber entrado corto 

edito: la reacción está siendo bajista, parece.


----------



## pyn (2 Feb 2010)

Me voy a chapar la boca xDDDDDD.


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2010)

Pues ahora parece que subimos, hoy es dia de hacer el indio para liarnos.


----------



## pyn (2 Feb 2010)

En las velas de 30 minutos se ven máximos ascendentes y mínimos decrecientes (quitando un momento de kernel panic y visita a los 11040), blanco y en la bottle.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Feb 2010)

TEF recuperando y SAN en máximos. up up up


----------



## pyn (2 Feb 2010)

De abrir cortos, abridlos en los 11045 que es una zona de resistencia fuerte, pero más abajo me parece 1 poco arriesgado.


----------



## pyn (2 Feb 2010)

La zona de los 11065 perdón...


----------



## Interesado (2 Feb 2010)

Joder, si no fuera porque es tan obvio, juraría que estamos alcistas... :rolleye:


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> La zona de los 11065 perdón...



Edit: 11*1*65


----------



## pyn (2 Feb 2010)

jajaja sí sí, se me ha colado un 0, tanto nombrar el puto guan(rr)o me habéis pegado las ansias xDDD


----------



## Catacrack (2 Feb 2010)

Ahora empezaremos a bajar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Feb 2010)

Buenas tardes foro... 

Corto mini-ibex 11150...

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (2 Feb 2010)

Por cierto Luca, vendiste muy rápido las PARD, hiciste un punto de entrada cojonudo (si yo hubiera tenido cash en esa cuenta hubiese ampliado en esa zona de 1.60), pero creo que las vendiste muy rápido, un minirebote para la zona de 1.8X o incluso 1.9X es posible.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Feb 2010)

iberia vuelaaaa


----------



## Catacrack (2 Feb 2010)

prest0 desde que cambio a cortos en 10900 no ha vuelto por el hilo. Otro guru out!


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

SAN ... filtraciones de beneficios ... excusa perfecta! XD

Según el topo.. +2.000M


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (2 Feb 2010)

vaya mierda estoy largo en indra desde hace 3 dias la unica que no sube


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Feb 2010)

MPEL ha metido una remontada espectacular, lástima el no atreverme a ampliar cuando ha caído en vertical hasta 3,39 XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Si la usas para trading rápido, suerte, lleva en 1 semana una bajada de casi el 50%. Desde que dieron una mala noticia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pyn... ayer no decías lo mismo....

A toro pasado, todos somos gacelas XD


Quería el cash para ampliar en MPEL, pero me han faltado O_O, ahora iría ganando un buen pico, mi plan era bueno... (método Luca y esas cosas que decís....)


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

Luca, te has perdido un intradia en CYCC... te lo avisé. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, te has perdido un intradia en CYCC... te lo avisé. XD



Hoy tengo mucho lío... ahora he podido meter cuenta.... y se ma escapado lo de MPEL y ésto...

Acerté tmb yo ayer de que a partir de las 20:00 se iba pabajo, creo que tiene mérito XD


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

Es bueno en acciones donde hay muchos daytraders... te puedes salir en segundos.... SNSS es otra.


----------



## pyn (2 Feb 2010)

Luca precisamente te decía eso, que usar PARD (o casi cualquier valor del nasdaq) para un trading rápido es muy arriesgado. Encima contracorriente. Otra cosa es que me dijeras que las comprabas para mantenerlas unas semanas ¿Me entiendes?


----------



## ddddd (2 Feb 2010)

Buenas tardes.

Hablando de Pard, ¿cómo la veis a corto y medio plazo?

Entré la semana pasada en 1,68 promediando al día siguiente en 1,61.

Parece que ha cogido la senda alcista, pero esto nunca se sabe.

Saludos.


----------



## Catacrack (2 Feb 2010)

Mulder como lo ves para mañana ya solo pienso en salir airoso...


----------



## pyn (2 Feb 2010)

Pues que quizás una visita próxima a los 1.8X o incluso 1.9X sí que haga en las próximas 2 semanas, pero de ahí no creo que pase. Le afectó mucho esta noticia:



> Dallas, Tx – Poniard Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (NASDAQARD) went down 25.29% to $1.95 on 15.97 million shares after the company was downgraded by Canaccord Adams to Sell from Hold and the price target reduced from $2.50 to $1. Poniard Pharmaceuticals, Inc. is a biopharmaceutical company focused on the development and commercialization of cancer therapy products.
> Source: Top Percentage Stocks Losers were PARD, DEAR, HTCH | Business & Finance News | Stock Market | equity | Investment
> ​





Además de no contar con el suficiente dinero para encarar la fase III de picoplatin.
​


----------



## pyn (2 Feb 2010)

Mañana de confirmarse la filtración que ha dicho donpepito del santander, más de lo mismo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Feb 2010)

DP a qué precio te quieres salir en CYCC ¿? tiene el proximo GAP en 2,60...2,70 y 2,90...

Igual pongo una orden a 2,09 para vender +5% hoy


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Mañana de confirmarse la filtración que ha dicho donpepito del santander, más de lo mismo.



Esperemos pues que vuelva a caer a primera hora. Me he quedado corto a 11140 8:

Y he vendido mis largos en TEF a 17.29 :´(


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2010)

Si mañana SAN saca resultados buenos nos vamos a caer en toda Europa, cosas del rumor, la noticia y tal 

Si salen estruendosamente malos pasará como el otro dia con el BBVA, más presión para los bonos españoles y el griego en todo el ojete.

Si salen moderados o con ligeras pérdidas seguiremos subiendo.


----------



## pyn (2 Feb 2010)

¿Entonces la cifra que ha dado donpepito dónde encaja en ese baremo Mulder?


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Mulder como lo ves para mañana ya solo pienso en salir airoso...



No se donde habrás entrado, pero yo creo que mañana abriremos con gap a la baja, podría ser dia de corrección junto con el jueves, aunque están llevando el rebote al límite, el S&P está rondando los 1100 pero no llega, como logre superarlos mejor nos vamos quitando los cortos de encima.

Sería interesante ver si el Stoxx cierra en o por debajo ed 2821.


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Entonces la cifra que ha dado donpepito dónde encaja en ese baremo Mulder?



Sinceramente no lo sé, habría que ver resultados ha sacado anteriormente.


----------



## Catacrack (2 Feb 2010)

Seguro que los resultados del SAN son mañana y no el jueves ?


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Seguro que los resultados del SAN son mañana y no el jueves ?



Alguien puso un link el otro dia por aquí, si un alma cándida lo reposteara...:fiufiu:

edito: en la misma pagina del SAN lo dice: 4 de febrero.


----------



## Catacrack (2 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Alguien puso un link el otro dia por aquí, si un alma cándida lo reposteara...:fiufiu:
> 
> edito: en la misma pagina del SAN lo dice: 4 de febrero.



Pues mañana es 3 asi que como sigan jodiendo nos meten en 11300.


----------



## Misterio (2 Feb 2010)

El otro hubo día hubo reunión de toda la región del Santander y en dicha reunión se habló de unos 9000 millones de beneficio.


----------



## Catacrack (2 Feb 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> El otro hubo día hubo reunión de toda la región del Santander y en dicha reunión se habló de unos 9000 millones de beneficio.



Los del 2008 fueron de cerca de 8900millones asi que se quedaria practicamente igual.

Flipo como la banca año tras año revienta estadisticas ya sea epoca de crisis que de vacas gordas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Los del 2008 fueron de cerca de 8900millones asi que se quedaria practicamente igual.
> 
> Flipo como la banca año tras año revienta estadisticas ya sea epoca de crisis que de vacas gordas.



Tengo que verlo primero, y sobre todo, repasar los extraordinarios, no me extrañaría que vendieran la cartera a "altamira" a precios algo más que inflados... (fundamentales...)


----------



## Interesado (2 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pues mañana es 3 asi que como sigan jodiendo nos meten en 11300.



El SAN está realmente fuerte. Según el Koncorde, las manos fuertes llevan comprando dos días y las débiles han dejado de vender. El volumen es menor que en las subidas pero se mantiene constante desde hace tres sesiones.

Ayer tuvimos señal de compra en el estocástico, que todavía sigue en fuerte sobreventa.

Sobre el gráfico, sigue por encima de las medias y está dibujando un canal alcista bastante claro.

Por si faltaba algo, gente como DP, llevan desde ayer calentando el valor...

Veo difícil que baje antes de la presentación de resultados, por lo que el IBEX seguirá fuerte a pesar de todo.

A no ser que haya una debacle en el S&P500... pero empiezo a verlo más cerca de los 1100 que de los 1070.

Nos están dando bien en todas las posturas... LCASC ¿cómo ves un retorno a la línea de no retorno?


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

Luca, en 2.60USD me va bien. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, en 2.60USD me va bien. XD



He entrado en 2,09 y tengo una orden en 2,15, he acertado com un campeón pero no se me ha ejecutado la órden, si no salta hoy me quedo hasta los 2,60 XD

Creo que va a cerrar mal... a ver si se me ejecuta la "horden"


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

SNSS... se me ha escapado para entrar ...


----------



## ghkghk (2 Feb 2010)

Creo que me voy a convertir en el Uxo del hilo: Un nuncabajista por interés y sin fundamentos. Pero aquí se ve mucho guano y luego...


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Feb 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Creo que me voy a convertir en el Uxo del hilo: Un nuncabajista por interés y sin fundamentos. Pero aquí se ve mucho guano y luego...



) Acostúmbrate... esto es así. Te recuerdo que estamos en un foro donde se saca el dinero del banco para guardarlo debajo del colchón, donde se almacenan latas de atún... juas ¿Qué esperabas que vieran? ¿Arco-iris?.

Mientras que estén los tipos tan bajos... MI opinión es que seguiremos para arriba, me da igual cuantas correcciones se den 8:.


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

Wataru, en XOMA les han hecho un buen regalito.... XD ... ya están viendo fantasmas los de ARIAd-yahoos.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (2 Feb 2010)

joder no acertamos ni una


todos cortos y el único largo que soy yo metido en indra


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru, en XOMA les han hecho un buen regalito.... XD ... ya están viendo fantasmas los de ARIAd-yahoos.



Ya vi el regalito a 0.50$... y en el foro... juas. Es normal, acojona que te hagan algo así. Menuda putada y las pharmas son especialistas en eso...

Aún así no cae por eso... hay muy poco volumen. 

La de tiempo que llevamos ya en este rango, pffff...


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

Si, he visto volar a 2.25USD 60.000ACCS ... me imagino que serán ordenes de compra prefijadas...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Feb 2010)

Al final no me he equivocado (de momento) con CYCC me ha dado un pírrico 2% pero gota a gota se llena la fuente...
voy a analizar la SNSS esa a ver si puedo mortadelearla...


Puffff es venen0 52 min 0,05!

Demasiado riesgo, igual entro otra vez en CYCC intradía.


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

XOMA en niveles de 0.40USD está bien... ten en cuenta que van a colocar las acciones a 0.50USD


----------



## ddddd (2 Feb 2010)

Las PARD por ahora la están liando subiendo por encima del 9%.

Habrá que tener fe y esperar que pueda llegar al menos al entorno de los 2 dolares, aunque no se si antes se pegará algún que otro tortazo.

HYTM aguantando más de lo que esperaba para el día de hoy.

Esperemos que siga la racha...

Saludos.


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> XOMA en niveles de 0.40USD está bien... ten en cuenta que van a colocar las acciones a 0.50USD



En Hythiam, las colocaron a 0.75 y toco los 0.27$...

No me fiiiorrrrr jaja


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

HEB ... siempre tiene noticias oportunas...


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

Cualquier acción con fundamentales reales... en niveles de 0.4x a 1.00 es dinero fácil... SNSS CYCC AGEN CRXX HEB CTIC ... solo es necesario paciencia y asumir riesgo.


----------



## ddddd (2 Feb 2010)

El SP tocando los 1.100 puntos.

Estamos alcistas...

Saludos.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Feb 2010)

Mirad la publi en USA


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2010)

Pues vaya con los gringos, están en plan cabroncete de verdad, aunque de momento el pase de los 1100 aun es 'virtual' ya veremos como terminamos la sesión.

Lo que estamos viendo estos dias es sentimiento contrario en su máxima expresión.


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

Luca,,,, Blockbuster Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca,,,, Blockbuster Inc. - Google Finance



Uf, no voy a un "vidrioclub" desde la infancia casi...XD

No se no se si va a cerrar verde hoy... tiene un GAP muy bueno en 0,75 pero este sector está tocado de muerte.. fuera a parte tiene un 47% (segun google) de autocartera...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues vaya con los gringos, están en plan cabroncete de verdad, aunque de momento el pase de los 1100 aun es 'virtual' ya veremos como terminamos la sesión.
> 
> Lo que estamos viendo estos dias es sentimiento contrario en su máxima expresión.



A ver si va a tener usted la sensación contraria...

Para mi es el año nuevo chino, como dije en post de la semana pasada, del 1 al 14 de febrero alcistas, de momento voy acertando.


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> A ver si va a tener usted la sensación contraria...
> 
> Para mi es el año nuevo chino, como dije en post de la semana pasada, del 1 al 14 de febrero alcistas, de momento voy acertando.



Eso también lo dije yo hace dos semanas, la semana pasada me salió mal la previsión (y la jugada también) y en esta he puesto sesgo bajista aunque dije que esta semana sería lateral-alcista sin ese sesgo.

Hace dos semanas también dije que febrero sería un mes con muchos altibajos. La semana que viene si que la veo claramente alcista, para mañana no espero guano pero si bajadas sin demasiada relevancia que se extenderían al jueves, el viernes deberíamos subir.

Teníamos dos dias importantes esta semana y hoy era uno de ellos, el viernes es el siguiente. Probables máximo y mínimo semanales, aunque el viernes es un dia mucho más importante que hoy.


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

Biotech Notebook: Xoma, Medivation, Delcath | Biotech | Financial Articles & Investing News | TheStreet.com

XOMA en 3.00USD en 2007


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca,,,, Blockbuster Inc. - Google Finance



Esa acción está superliquidada, o sube porque ya ha llegado a su nivel de soporte máximo y los leoncios le dan cancha o seguirá desplomándose hasta su liquidación total, llevo siguiéndola de hace unos meses y nunca he llegado a cambiar de parecer.


----------



## Interesado (2 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso también lo dije yo hace dos semanas, la semana pasada me salió mal la previsión (y la jugada también) y en esta he puesto sesgo bajista aunque dije que esta semana sería lateral-alcista sin ese sesgo.
> 
> Hace dos semanas también dije que febrero sería un mes con muchos altibajos. La semana que viene si que la veo claramente alcista, para mañana no espero guano pero si bajadas sin demasiada relevancia que se extenderían al jueves, el viernes deberíamos subir.
> 
> Teníamos dos dias importantes esta semana y hoy era uno de ellos, el viernes es el siguiente. Probables máximo y mínimo semanales, aunque el viernes es un dia mucho más importante que hoy.



¿Contemplas volver al escenario de hace un par de semanas, con pequeña corrección, vuelta a máximos (o no tan máximos) y guanazo o ya lo has descartado? Igual el plan sigue inalterado, sólo que se les ha ido un poco de las manos.


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2010)

Parece que hay giro...o pull-back ¿cuantos habrán entrado largos aprovechando los 1100?

Esta es la semana del sentimiento contrario, lo estoy viendo, enseñan lo suficiente para mover a los pequeñines y luego a tomar por saco..


----------



## Diegales (2 Feb 2010)

Si vivieras en USA sabrias que no tienen ningun futuro. Todos los Bloskbuster que habia alrededor de mi casa han cerrado en los ultimos dos agnos. 

Tenian precios caros, y un pesimo servicio de atencion al cliente (gente muy joven, poco preparada). Netflix les hizo mucho dagno, y para cuando quisieron rectificar, con un sistema parecido ya era tarde. 



Mulder dijo:


> Esa acción está superliquidada, o sube porque ya ha llegado a su nivel de soporte máximo y los leoncios le dan cancha o seguirá desplomándose hasta su liquidación total, llevo siguiéndola de hace unos meses y nunca he llegado a cambiar de parecer.


----------



## destr0 (2 Feb 2010)

Buenas!, acabo de llegar hace un rato. Vaya emplumada me han hecho hoy...


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

BBI es para un tradeo rápido... hace unos días llego a 0.35USD ... en estos niveles, el rebote es muy probable.


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> ¿Contemplas volver al escenario de hace un par de semanas, con pequeña corrección, vuelta a máximos (o no tan máximos) y guanazo o ya lo has descartado? Igual el plan sigue inalterado, sólo que se les ha ido un poco de las manos.



Siempre considero que a los leoncios nunca se les van las cosas de las manos, incluso a veces pienso que los barridos no son tales.

Esta quincena debería tender a ser alcista, más lateral porque estamos en tendencia primaria bajista, la segunda quincena creo que volveremos a caer con ganas.

Para ello tengo razones de peso:

- El dia 15 es fiesta en USA --> cambio de tendencia asegurado.
- el 14 es luna nueva --> cambio de tendencia asegurado.

Por estas razones la semana pasada veía cierto periodo alcista, pero me las dieron con tomate. Esta no tanto, aunque ya veremos, para hoy ya esperaba una bajada y no está siendo así.


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Feb 2010)

El videoclub carísimo ese  volvió a subir porque estaban patentando una maquina que te imprimía libros en el acto, con su portada y "to".

Vamos de un negocio obsoleto se meten a otro más obsoleto aún. La quiebra es poco para ellos :fiufiu: .


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que hay giro...o pull-back ¿cuantos habrán entrado largos aprovechando los 1100?
> 
> Esta es la semana del sentimiento contrario, lo estoy viendo, enseñan lo suficiente para mover a los pequeñines y luego a tomar por saco..



El nivel que hay que vigilar es el del mini,no paso de 1099,5.
Yo mañana realizare mi ultima operacion en mucho tiempo,ya estoy quemado de esto.
Metere todo lo que me queda de cash para bolsear en la cuenta a corto en minis en el 11200 del ibex,que pase lo que dios quiera,a mi ya me da igual,de perdidos al rio,si sube que se los quede el broker :XX:
Ni los voy a vender ni los voy a comprar ya que voy a cojer de varios vencimientos.

PD: No voy a vigilar la posicion ni poner stop,poniendo stop le pone huevos hasta jorge javier vazquez :XX:


----------



## carloszorro (2 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Siempre considero que a los leoncios nunca se les van las cosas de las manos, incluso a veces pienso que los barridos no son tales.
> 
> Esta quincena debería tender a ser alcista, más lateral porque estamos en tendencia primaria bajista, la segunda quincena creo que volveremos a caer con ganas.
> 
> ...



Cual es la luna mas fuerte para los cambios de tendencia, la llena o la nueva?


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Cual es la luna mas fuerte para los cambios de tendencia, la llena o la nueva?



Creo que depende donde mires, parece que la llena le va bien al oro


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

Wataru, hoy veo ARIAd al cierre soltando papelitos...


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

SINGAPUR --Ng Teng Fong, el hombre más rico de Singapur, quien fue fundador y presidente del directorio del mayor grupo de propiedades que no se cotiza en bolsa de la ciudad-estado, Far East Organization, falleció el martes a la edad de 82 años, dijo la empresa inmobiliaria. 

Far East señaló en un comunicado que Ng murió tras sufrir una hemorragia cerebral el 23 de enero. 

* La revista Forbes mencionó en el 2009 a Ng como la persona más adinerada de Singapur con un patrimonio neto de más de US$8.000 millones. *

Ng fundó Sino Group, la empresa hermana en Hong Kong de Far East y matriz de Sino Land Co. (0083.HK), la quinta mayor inmobiliaria de Hong Kong por capitalización de mercado, así como una de las compradoras más agresivas de tierra en la ciudad. 

Ng es además el padre del titular actual del directorio de Sino Land, Robert Ng. 
Los analistas señalaron que el fallecimiento de Ng tendrá un impacto mínimo sobre Sino Group, ya que Ng había permanecido inactivo en relación a las operaciones del grupo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Feb 2010)

Paragon Shipping Inc. - Google Finance

Técnicos?, como lo veis?


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (2 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Siempre considero que a los leoncios nunca se les van las cosas de las manos, incluso a veces pienso que los barridos no son tales.
> 
> Esta quincena debería tender a ser alcista, más lateral *porque estamos en tendencia primaria bajista*, la segunda quincena creo que volveremos a caer con ganas.
> 
> ...




MULDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR:

Por el amor de Dios, Mulder, cuando puedo te leo; pero que nos digas que estamos en TENDENCIA PRIMARIA B-A-J-I-S-T-A, eso si que no.

Mulder, tu estabas aqui en la pagina 2000 de este hilo haciendo una porra con todos los demas de hasta donde bajaria el ibex en marzo ¿No te acuerdas? Pues bien, desde entonces, que habiamos perdido los 7000, hemos llegado a los 12.000.

La tendencia PRINCIPAL es ALCISTA, MULDER.

Un saludo, campeon.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Paragon Shipping Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Técnicos?, como lo veis?



la veo muy bien con el DiV en febrero, yo me estoy pensando llevarla en cartera hasta el 14...


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> MULDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR:
> 
> Por el amor de Dios, Mulder, cuando puedo te leo; pero que nos digas que estamos en TENDENCIA PRIMARIA B-A-J-I-S-T-A, eso si que no.
> 
> ...



Bueno, me refería a la tendencia de corto plazo. Por pensar lo contrario la semana pasada me dieron hasta en el DNI, es bueno rectificar a tiempo. De la tendencia de largo y medio plazo creo que la de medio aun es alcista (o neutral), y la de largo bajista.

Siempre hablando de índices grandes, no del Ibex.


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

NVAX ... noticias pronto.. puede pegar una subida +25%


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Esa acción está superliquidada, o sube porque ya ha llegado a su nivel de soporte máximo y los leoncios le dan cancha o seguirá desplomándose hasta su liquidación total, llevo siguiéndola de hace unos meses y nunca he llegado a cambiar de parecer.



Una cosa que poca gente conoce de Blockbuster es que en el fondo era una compañía de Real Estate, escondida bajo una apariencia de alquiler de videos. Esto me lo comentó un analista de sistemas de NY, que antes había trabajado para la compañía. El modo en que funcionaba ( cuando funcionaba), era bastante simple. Compraban edificios enteros, o manzanas enteras en barrios residenciales. Después colocaban un Blockbuster, y después alquilaban los pisos, o los vendían después de que subiera de precio porqueyolovalgo a raíz del Blockbuster.


BLOCKBUSTER INC-CL A (BBI:US): Financial Statements - BusinessWeek

Echar un vistazo al Net Plant and Equippment


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> la veo muy bien con el DiV en febrero, yo me estoy pensando llevarla en cartera hasta el 14...



Que se nos escaparrl!


----------



## aksarben (2 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Una cosa que poca gente conoce de Blockbuster es que en el fondo era una compañía de Real Estate



Algo parecido se ha comentado siempre de McDonald's...


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Una cosa que poca gente conoce de Blockbuster es que en el fondo era una compañía de Real Estate, escondida bajo una apariencia de alquiler de videos. Esto me lo comentó un analista de sistemas de NY, que antes había trabajado para la compañía. El modo en que funcionaba ( cuando funcionaba), era bastante simple. Compraban edificios enteros, o manzanas enteras en barrios residenciales. Después colocaban un Blockbuster, y después alquilaban los pisos, o los vendían después de que subiera de precio porqueyolovalgo a raíz del Blockbuster.



Ese planteamiento es parecido al de McDonalds, pero con lo que ha caido el real state por esos pagos, tampoco me extraña que estén así.


----------



## carloszorro (2 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que depende donde mires, parece que la llena le va bien al oro



 El oro va con la bolsa, por eso os leo todos los días 

La llena es mas fuerte no?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Feb 2010)

DP maxy está aburrida para reventar.. estoy pensandoeç en liquidar y pillar czz y prgn...


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

NVAX XOMA .... rebotarán...


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El nivel que hay que vigilar es el del mini,no paso de 1099,5.
> Yo mañana realizare mi ultima operacion en mucho tiempo,ya estoy quemado de esto.
> Metere todo lo que me queda de cash para bolsear en la cuenta a corto en minis en el 11200 del ibex,que pase lo que dios quiera,a mi ya me da igual,de perdidos al rio,si sube que se los quede el broker :XX:
> Ni los voy a vender ni los voy a comprar ya que voy a cojer de varios vencimientos.
> ...




Va por usted , maestro


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Feb 2010)

DP... la graf de xoma me la conozco muy bien... pasó igual con DPTR y tuve que jugármela 100% para salir ganando...

En mi opinión rebotará pero debajo del min a 52 semanas.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Feb 2010)

Os cuelgo este audio muy muy recomendable. Está comprimido en una hora lo que se ve en un curso entero de economía ( Doctorado).

Huerta de Soto explica la crisis a los empresarios - esRadio - Radio de Libertad Digital

La naviera Mulder, como la ves tú?.

Y está para los enamorados de los fundamentales ( que no quiere decir que no esté de más un análisis técnico).

ProLogis - Google Finance

El mayor propietario de suelo industrial del mundo. Creo que son 44 millones de metros cuadrados. Tiene naves por todo el mundo mundial. Desde Albacete hasta Japón, pasando por Rotterdam, Hamburgo, Barcelona, NY, California, China, etc etc etc.

Otra burbuja inversa, y pagando dividendo con cargo a reservas. Las ventas habrán caido un 90%, pero a m/p, tiene capacidad de sobra para generarlas.

Recomendable ver toda la gráfica desde los 90.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Que se nos escaparrl!



Un poco de técnico.. mejor vamos a esperar a ver si rompe 9,27 y entramos con un sl del 3% si hace soporte en 9,30...


----------



## Catacrack (2 Feb 2010)

El SP se va de fiesta. Ahora mismo ya vuela por las alturas. Ya nos podemos dar por jodidos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Un poco de técnico.. mejor vamos a esperar a ver si rompe 9,27 y entramos con un sl del 3% si hace soporte en 9,30...



Te refieres a CZZ, no?. La de los barquitos como la ves?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Feb 2010)

Su puta madre,creo que el 11200 se lo va a comer con el gap de apertura,mi gozo en un pozo jajajajajaja


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Os cuelgo este audio muy muy recomendable. Está comprimido en una hora lo que se ve en un curso entero de economía ( Doctorado).
> 
> Huerta de Soto explica la crisis a los empresarios - esRadio - Radio de Libertad Digital
> 
> La naviera Mulder, como la ves tú?.



Ya la di ayer y dije que no me gustaba en este momento para entrar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Te refieres a CZZ, no?. La de los barquitos como la ves?



La veo mejor que bien...

De todas maneras hizo un spike parecido antes, creo que por prudencia es mejor dejarla correr hasta mañana incluso aunque abra con gap al alza, si lo cierra (como CZZ) mañana compro.


----------



## Catacrack (2 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Su puta madre,creo que el 11200 se lo va a comer con el gap de apertura,mi gozo en un pozo jajajajajaja



Me han vuelto a pillar con 3 gordos abiertos y algunos CDFs.

Mama!!!! Duele!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Me han vuelto a pillar con 3 gordos abiertos y algunos CDFs.
> 
> Mama!!!! Duele!!!!



Ole sus cojones!!!
Desde donde los llevas?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Feb 2010)

mixtables estás haciendo una tesis de las burbujas inversas XD se te ve puesto...


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Feb 2010)

Hoy me ha salido todo más o menos bien.

EUR/USD:
1 contrato entrada 1,3933 salida 1,3950
1 contrato entrada 1,3952 salida 1,3965

He abierto un mini en 11120, espero sacarle tajada mañana.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Feb 2010)

Tranquilos que hay owneds para todos...incluido para mí, yo no me esperaba tanta subida


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Feb 2010)

DP! yo me conformo con no cerrar en el mínimo del día :56: .


----------



## Catacrack (2 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ole sus cojones!!!
> Desde donde los llevas?



11050 de media.

Que hago ?


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

Quizás hoy los MMs están en otras acciones, no tengo claro que vayan a barrer al final de sesión y subir la cot.

+Bien los peques venderan... depende de como cerremos los índices.

2.25USD estaría fine.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> 11050 de media.
> 
> Que hago ?



Vaya buscando una peluca y hagase sitio en los alrededores del camp nou.
Buena Suerte


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Feb 2010)

CabrXX, que estaba cenando... que ascoooooooo


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

ay ay ay los recuerdos de Brasil... la bebida es muy traicionera Wataru! XD


----------



## rosonero (2 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> 11050 de media.
> 
> Que hago ?




Tengo la misma media pero con dos minis :´(

La madre que los parió, ya notaba que mientras trabajaba algo se me metía entre las nalgas :56:


----------



## Hagen (2 Feb 2010)

Yo ya he comprado una caja............. para aprender de los errores 







La letra con sangre entra, pero por el culete se recuerda mas


----------



## Catacrack (2 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Tengo la misma media pero con dos minis :´(
> 
> La madre que los parió, ya notaba que mientras trabajaba algo se me metía entre las nalgas :56:



Si lo mio fueran 2 minis me iba a estar partiendo la caja de los cocos y de todo WS.

)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Feb 2010)

Ya no me deja meter cortos al esepe,no se que coño garantias tendran para quedarte por la noche,le metere al stoxx,mas que nada por si volatilizan el 11200 jajajajaja

Orden en 2844 y 2847


----------



## tonuel (2 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> 11050 de media.
> 
> Que hago ?




Las plusvalias hay que dejarlas correr... 8:








Saludos


----------



## Mulder (2 Feb 2010)

Creo que deberíamos retitular este hilo:

¿Habeis visto como me han dejado el trasero?


----------



## Catacrack (2 Feb 2010)

Me acabo de cargar el futuro de mi hijos. Tendran que ir a un colegio publico y sufriran acoso escolar por ser pobres. Soy un mal padre.


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

Pero no estamos en la fase d distribución? solo es cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Feb 2010)

A todos los que le pillo con el pie cambiado


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

Los del videoclub han seguido buscando suelo... -10,42% IBB


----------



## fmc (2 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Tengo la misma media pero con dos minis :´(
> 
> La madre que los parió, ya notaba que mientras trabajaba algo se me metía entre las nalgas :56:



Dos minis con promedio a 11060 :ouch:

Aunque aún no pierdo la esperanza por completo (mañana pasaré a por el owned)


----------



## donpepito (2 Feb 2010)

Luca, en CYCC siempre repiten los mismos SPIKES para soltar cientos de miles de accs, los tienen preparados.

Se puede hacer fast money... pero hay que vender al momento, con orden a mercado.


----------



## Claca (2 Feb 2010)

Buffff.... como sois. Claro que bajaremos -y mucho-, pero precisamente debe parecer que no, por eso es muy probable que pasemos los 11.200 y los cortos cerrarán a mansalva, y la gente se lamentará, y volverá Pepón a regodearse y entonces.... otra vez para abajo, con las gacelillas compradas en 11.200 y superiores.

Hace unos días plantee este escenario y mira, se está cumpliendo. Si queréis pillar la bajada, lo mejor es ir probando en sitios más o menos clave con stop, otra cosa sólo hace que las manos fuertes se forren. Nos caeremos casi seguro... se ha roto algo muy importante, los 9XXX se verán en unos meses. Lo esencial, como siempre dice don pepito, es conservar el capital. Da igual si pierdes 30 o 50 euros en varios stops si cuando metes la orden correcta pillas 1.500 puntos de caída. Es psicología pura, pues es lo único que no pueden controlar aunque metan miedo y confusión. Sólo perseverando les podemos ganar, ellos juegan a desesperarnos, no caigamos en su trampa.

Buenas noches a todos y ánimo, que el guano se huele desde aqui. Recordad: será como recibir la pesada descarga de un elefante volador de 6.000 kilos.


----------



## rosonero (2 Feb 2010)

1) Menos mal que nos lo tomamos bien, sobretodo los ministas, claro que hemos tenido un gran maestro, eh!! HL  .

2)


> Dos minis con promedio a 11060
> 
> Aunque aún no pierdo la esperanza por completo (*mañana pasaré a por el owned*)



Ojala que no.

3) Que digo yo, que al liquidarse la posición a diario, mañana es como empezar de cero con una mejor posición, con no pensar en lo de hoy, listo :XX:


----------



## Hagen (3 Feb 2010)

Los japos +0.30%

y los futuros usa rozando los 1100


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2010)

A los buenos días!

Yo creo que esta es la semana del sentimiento contrario, nos enseñan la patita para que entremos todos en tropel y luego en el siguiente acto nos la meten doblada.

Hoy estoy razonablemente seguro de que acabaremos bajando, pero antes de eso nos harán sufrir una y mil veces. Además, si hoy bajamos mañana también bajaremos, el viernes ya empezaríamos a subir de nuevo.

Para mi en estos momentos es lo que veo más lógico, hay muchísimas resistencias justo encima de nosotros que la semana pasada atravesamos como si fueran mantequilla.


----------



## rosonero (3 Feb 2010)

No preocuparse, dice el de Radar Market que hoy toca corregir el subidón y ve a al SP bajando entre hoy y mañana a los 1087-1090. Espero que siga acertando para poder escapar del maldito rebote.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Feb 2010)

Buenos días a todos. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SzmYI_4XCbM&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SzmYI_4XCbM&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vQCCDttLhA4&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vQCCDttLhA4&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rVcyM2Z4Ego&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rVcyM2Z4Ego&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> No preocuparse, dice el de Radar Market que hoy toca corregir el subidón y ve a al SP bajando entre hoy y mañana a los 1087-1090. Espero que siga acertando para poder escapar del maldito rebote.



¿que es el Radar Market?

Simple curiosidad.


----------



## rosonero (3 Feb 2010)

A ver si se pasa Destr0 y nos explica como ve hoy la estrategia para la primera hora del Ibex.


Pd. En caso de seguir preocupados llega la solución definitiva

Ni un día sin fútbol · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## rosonero (3 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿que es el Radar Market?
> 
> Simple curiosidad.




RADAR MARKET


----------



## pyn (3 Feb 2010)

Buenos días,
pues yo sigo viendo peligrosamente cerca el gap sin cerrar de los 11325, encima con los resultados de Santander mañana, la excusa perfecta para cerrarlo, despues de eso, pues dios proveerá. Pero creo que aún no era (ni es) tiempo de cortos.


----------



## bertok (3 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Yo creo que esta es la semana del sentimiento contrario, nos enseñan la patita para que entremos todos en tropel y luego en el siguiente acto nos la meten doblada.
> 
> ...



La correlación de determinadas divisas con los índices también indican que nos caemos en breve.

Creo que nos harán tontear varias horas en los niveles actuales y luego va hacia abajo.

Importante detectar las próximas señales bajistas porque es muy probable que sean buenas.


----------



## Hagen (3 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos días,
> pues yo sigo viendo peligrosamente cerca el gap sin cerrar de los 11325, encima con los resultados de Santander mañana, la excusa perfecta para cerrarlo, despues de eso, pues dios proveerá. Pero creo que aún no era (ni es) tiempo de cortos.



compra con el rumor, vende con la noticia.

Hoy sale en la prensa que Falcone deja sus cortos.....jejejejeje...... vamos no se lo cree nadie.

Y con la compra de accionariado del SAN por parte de los franceses....


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Feb 2010)

Buenos dias 
QUIERO SANGRE
Abierto corto de Ibex 10098.Segundo corto
Hoy tengo un ratito para surfear.
S2

Edito:Los fut usanos se han dado la vuelta hace 5 mn


----------



## Catacrack (3 Feb 2010)

Esto seguro que nos da suerte...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Feb 2010)

Su puta madreeeeeeeee no me han entrado los cortos del ibex por 2 putos puntos en los 11200 joderrrrrrrrrrrrr
Ya me han jodido el dia grrrr


----------



## Hagen (3 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Su puta madreeeeeeeee no me han entrado los cortos del ibex por 2 putos puntos en los 11200 joderrrrrrrrrrrrr
> Ya me han jodido el dia grrrr



HL, como decia una amiga mia, NUNCA ES TARDE SI LA PICHA ES BUENA :XX:


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

HL, sigues con tus cortos en TL5?

Estaba estudiando la posibilidad de entrar con 20k a 10.75€


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Feb 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenos dias
> QUIERO SANGRE
> Abierto corto de Ibex 10098.Segundo corto
> Hoy tengo un ratito para surfear.
> ...



Que huevos tiene,yo ya solo opto por soportes/resistencias
Suerte!!


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

MADRID --La volatilidad vuelve a apoderarse del IBEX-35 en los primeros minutos de sesión y, pese a abrir con ligeras alzas, el selectivo pasa a terreno negativo arrastrado por los grandes bancos, a la espera de que Santander presente cifras el jueves. 

A las 0842 GMT, el índice madrileño cae un 0,4% hasta 11.092 puntos. 

Santander baja un 0,6%, en la víspera de la presentación de sus resultados. "Serán clave para ver si lo de BBVA fue simplemente un mediocre comportamiento en Estados Unidos o si hay un problema más extendido en los bancos españoles", comenta Dirk Schnitker, operador de Capital Markets. 

BBVA cae un 1%, después de que JP Morgan bajara su precio objetivo. 

Telefónica está plana mientras continúan las especulaciones sobre la posible fusión con Telecom Italia. 

Enagás mantiene el buen tono de la sesión previa y se anota un 1,5%, liderando las subidas del selectivo, tras presentar el martes resultados por encima de las expectativas.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> HL, sigues con tus cortos en TL5?
> 
> Estaba estudiando la posibilidad de entrar con 20k a 10.75€



Los cerre a 10,25 dias atras,sube y baja todos los dias,voy a meterle a los contratos paso de acciones del ibex


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Feb 2010)

Ayer la bajaron hasta 2 veces sobre los 10,45...son muy golfos,metele de 3 k en 3k no todo de golpe que les espantas,luego por la tarde recompras en la bajadita de rigor,yo por que estoy mas tieso que la picha de wataru en brazil si no le metia,pero ya no puedo dejar la pasta metida dias por que si no no puedo hacer mas operaciones.


----------



## Catacrack (3 Feb 2010)

Con lo que molaba la bajadita y nos vamos a poner en verder...


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> voy a meterle a los contratos paso de acciones del ibex



HL, ¿qué valores tienes de soportes y resistencias?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> HL, ¿qué valores tienes de soportes y resistencias?



Ibex Resistencia 11200
Soporte 10950


----------



## rosonero (3 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Con lo que molaba la bajadita y nos vamos a poner en verder...



Joer!!! No he estado al quite, tengo al lampista en casa instalando un descalcificador, con gusto me hubu¡era salido abajo. Espero que volvamos.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2010)

joder con Enagas, como sube


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Feb 2010)

Esto de la bolsa sin operar es un coñazo,a las 3 vuelvo a ver si se decide el arriba/abajo


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

Buenas! Al fin tengo algo de tiempo ahora, y después de la pillada de ayer de mis puts de san nececsito recuperarme hoy algo. En esta semana he pasado de +66% a -33%, si hubiese vendido, claro.

Saludos!

Por cierto, que pasa ahora? Porqué cae tan en vertical?


----------



## Hagen (3 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Esto de la bolsa sin operar es un coñazo,a las 3 vuelvo a ver si se decide el arriba/abajo



hay que quitarse el mono y solo entrar al mercado cuando se tiene muy claro.


----------



## rosonero (3 Feb 2010)

De _Mi trading diario en DAX: ¿ Estrella de la noche ? Ahi se puede ver el gráfico, yo de técnico poquito.
Parece que tenemos una estrella del anochecer con implicaciones bajistas. ¿ Se cumplirá ? Espero que no en base a nuestros intereses abiertos en mercado. ¿ Qué opinan ?_


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Feb 2010)

Bueno,vuelve a apoyarse en la directriz de estas tres sesiones.
Es el momento de la verdad.Pronto tendremos 2 mmaximos y dos minimos.
A apretar esfinter!!


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2010)

Hoy en el Stoxx estamos atacando el gap de la misma forma que ayer se atacaba la resistencia del 2821, precisamente a esa altura lo están parando, ese nivel es bastante importante y si siguen el asedio a esa resistencia la acabarán pasando, llevan dos ataques durante la mañana la tercera será la definitiva.

No hay cuarta vez.


----------



## chameleon (3 Feb 2010)

es que muchos valores del stoxx no han cerrado todavía el gap, por eso está yendo allí una y otra vez

vaya ratonera el día de hoy


----------



## rosonero (3 Feb 2010)

Ibex perrofláutico tocando los 11080 f , como el stoxx vaya a testear de nuevo los 282X, tenemos buena bajada y salida (o no).


----------



## Catacrack (3 Feb 2010)

Yo ya casi que cierro mañana en 10800 y asi ya me largo el fin de semana, el viernes que trabajen los pobres...


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

Comportamiento Ibex vs SAN:












No se quien es pero la están tirando, y ha roto 10,40 con mucho volumen. Resultados de mañana malos?


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2010)

Yo creo que al contrario, los resultados van a ser buenos

Ganas de forzar stops y comprar más barato


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo creo que al contrario, los resultados van a ser buenos
> 
> Ganas de forzar stops y comprar más barato



Todo puede ser. Somos gacelillas y les gusta desplumarnos


----------



## rosonero (3 Feb 2010)

Pues nada, el stoxx no está por la labor, en si va haciendo mínimos crecientes 

En cuanto al SAN , todo es posible con Botin Cooperfield al mando.


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues nada, el stoxx no está por la labor, en si va haciendo mínimos crecientes
> 
> En cuanto al SAN , todo es posible con Botin Cooperfield al mando.



El Stoxx también está haciendo máximos decrecientes, es un triangulo. A ver por donde salimos de el.


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

Ahora están sujetando la cot.... con numerosas posis de compra, he estado tentado de entrar en 10.38€ con 30k acciones y soltarlas en 11,00€

Las agencias del SAN, en especial la de BILBAO... está soltando en 10.39€


----------



## Pitch (3 Feb 2010)

Si enlazamos con el hilo de ir- y este propone que la capitulización inmobiliaria de los bancos se está llevando a cabo (como ha hecho hace muy poco tiempo el BBVA) ¿no implicaría esto presentar cuentas no muy satisfactorias por parte del Santander ya que sus activos inmobiliarios descenderían un 35%?¿O por el contrario sus activos inmobiliarios no son lo suficientemente importantes para afectar a los resultados?

Seguire leyendo porque realmente aprendo mucho con vosotros, aunque no lo suficiente como para jugarme hoy por hoy los cuartos. Esperaré al 'gran guano' y a partir de ahí igual tengo algunos ahorrillos para arriesgar.


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx también está haciendo máximos decrecientes, es un triangulo. A ver por donde salimos de el.



Pues el ibex esta haciendo una convergente.
Puede hacer un movimiento brusco a la baja pero con vuelta en ¨V¨ 
Comienza el baile.


----------



## rosonero (3 Feb 2010)

El triángulo de mínimos y máximos del stoxx está llegando a su vértice, a ver si se decide que en menos de una hora me tengo que ir al curro.


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Feb 2010)

El ibex tambien esta afilando el lapicero.Emocion a raudales!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ahora están sujetando la cot.... con numerosas posis de compra, he estado tentado de entrar en 10.38€ con 30k acciones y soltarlas en 11,00€
> 
> Las agencias del SAN, en especial la de BILBAO... está soltando en 10.39€



Aún a riesgo de meterme dónde no me llaman...Santander puede llegar a 11, 12, 13, o 14... pero no vale más de 5.5.

Yo no sé, aunque supongo; técnico, el motivo por el cual pensarías en comprar Santanderes a 10 €. Sí recuerdas cuando tenías Reunidas a 3x, o 2x, te dí mi palabra de que valía más que eso a raíz de insiders, y a los hechos me remito.

Cuidadito con el San...


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

Prefiero el riesgo del NASDAQ a que jueguen con mi dinero las agencias españolas... entra dentro de la lógica que pierda los 10,00€ ... nunca es bueno entrar con resultados a la vuelta de la esq.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Feb 2010)

Pitch dijo:


> Si enlazamos con el hilo de ir- y este propone que la capitulización inmobiliaria de los bancos se está llevando a cabo (como ha hecho hace muy poco tiempo el BBVA) ¿no implicaría esto presentar cuentas no muy satisfactorias por parte del Santander ya que sus activos inmobiliarios descenderían un 35%?¿O por el contrario sus activos inmobiliarios no son lo suficientemente importantes para afectar a los resultados?
> 
> Seguire leyendo porque realmente aprendo mucho con vosotros, aunque no lo suficiente como para jugarme hoy por hoy los cuartos. Esperaré al 'gran guano' y a partir de ahí igual tengo algunos ahorrillos para arriesgar.



Tiene negocio muy diversificado donde la parte inmobiliaria tiene un peso limitado en % sobre el total, en términos absolutos debe ser de los que más pisos tienen, sobre todo de promociones no vendidas.
Un banco que sí está muy tocado porque su negocio es a nivel nacional y casi exclusivamente en el tocho es el Popular, el POP tiene que caer a los infiernos cuando acabe de explotar la subprime en nuestro país.


----------



## Interesado (3 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Aún a riesgo de meterme dónde no me llaman...Santander puede llegar a 11, 12, 13, o 14... pero no vale más de 5.5.
> 
> Yo no sé, aunque supongo; técnico, el motivo por el cual pensarías en comprar Santanderes a 10 €. Sí recuerdas cuando tenías Reunidas a 3x, o 2x, te dí mi palabra de que valía más que eso a raíz de insiders, y a los hechos me remito.
> 
> Cuidadito con el San...



¿Acaso hay alguna diferencia con el resto de valores del IBEX? 

Tu mismo decías el otro día que a excepción de GAS, el resto de valores del chulibex estaban muy caros por fundamental.

Cuando caigan, el fundamental será importante para determinar el suelo, pero de momento, seguimos con las ficciones animadas de la economía española.

Ésta es solamente una más.

PD: Lo que no quiere decir que en estos momentos me fie mucho de ver los 11 (aunque esa posibilidad entra en mis cálculos).


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2010)

Como estos días se anda hablando de navieras creo que este gráfico que han puesto en otro hilo es bastante revelador al respecto:







Y aquí el hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/145433-atencion-al-cape-panamax-handy-index.html


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

El DAX y el stoxx están bajando y el ibex no, vienen curvas


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> El DAX y el stoxx están bajando y el ibex no, vienen curvas



El Stoxx sigue manteniendo su triángulo y el Ibex su cuña, siguen igual, aunque veo más violencia en las bajadas que en las subidas.

Yo creo que acabaremos bajando, espero que no me sorprendan.


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

Las navieras han hecho su parte en el mercado, sobre todo en los niveles de 150.00USD barril, ahora están con problemas de créditos bancarios, al menos DRYSHIP y cancelaciones de contratos.

De ahí q no hayamos pasado los 8.00USD desde los 10.xxUSD de mayo.

Es una buena acción para trading diario, se puede ir con mucha carga, pero es arriesgada como entres con mal píe.


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

HL, las agencias me han oido, cuando pensaba entrar con cortos en TL5... a qué hora se van a comer los MMs ???

XD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2010)

Supongo que a estas alturas, tod@s estáis al corriente, pero lo pego en el hilo por si hay algún despistado...

Sería un buen momento para vernos las caras y cerrar lo del yate... 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...harla-coloquio-en-barcelona-hilo-oficial.html

Este es el hilo de las inscripciones: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...scripciones-charla-coloquio-en-barcelona.html

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> ¿Acaso hay alguna diferencia con el resto de valores del IBEX?
> 
> Tu mismo decías el otro día que a excepción de GAS, el resto de valores del chulibex estaban muy caros por fundamental.
> 
> ...




Mmmm, la diferencia entre el Santander con el resto de los valores del Ibex, es la diferencia entre una empresa de servicios, banca, con empresas que se dedican a la economía real.

Yo no estoy diciendo actualmente que técnicas este en precio. De hecho ni siquiera me he puesto a calcular el valor en libros actual, o P/S actual. Sólo comentaba que a 30 estaba muy barata. Tan barata como el 30% que ha subido en pocos meses.

Desde luego que me podrías contestar cargado de razón... eh eh... pero el santander tambien ha subido ese 30%, o incluso más. Yo, lo que diría es que una empresa en bull market puede subir un 80%, 0 200%... pero si no se basa en fundamentales, cuando baje la cosa, o se mantendrá... pocas veces, o bajará menos que el mercado.

Se trata de economía productiva y rentable, o economía no productiva y no rentable. Cuando compras acciones no compras papeles, compras partes pequéñítas de un negocio.

PD: En el caso de técnicas, creo que el Price to book es muy muy alto... pero fijaros a cuanto creecen las ventas, a que ritmo...

Y hay una cosa en la que si que tienes razón. A veces no mido bien las palabras. Cuando dije que gas.mc era la unica que tenia buenos fundamentales, debi añadir, la unica que tiene buen precio actual en relación a los fundamentales. En el IBEX hay buenas compañías, pero pocas con fundamentales más o menos razonables, y reales.

PD: Valor en libros del BBVA 5.44...

Lo único que digo, es que sólo compraría compañías que en el caso de que cerraran la bolsa, mantendría durante un tiempo. Comprarías bancos cuando ya no sólo la capacidad de dar créditos ha quedado netamente restringida, sino la capacidad de endeudamiento es relativamente baja?. Yo no, desde luego, o al menos a estos precios.

Los unicos bancos que compraría con faldas y a lo loco serian, Freddie and Fannei ( creo que no está bien escrito), LYG... y cosas así...


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx sigue manteniendo su triángulo y el Ibex su cuña, siguen igual, aunque veo más violencia en las bajadas que en las subidas.
> 
> Yo creo que acabaremos bajando, espero que no me sorprendan.



Me refiero a que el ibex a las 13:03 estaba en 11084 y sólo le han dejado llegar a 11076 a las 13:09 (-0,07%) mientras que el stoxx por ejemplo en el mismo rango horario ha variado de 2840 a 2833 (-0,24%)

Ahora mismo lo están aguantando claramente.

Por ejemplo en el san lo aguantan en 10,38 y por arriba en 10,41


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

Acaban de estirar la cadena del 10,38 en san


----------



## Interesado (3 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Mmmm, la diferencia entre el Santander con el resto de los valores del Ibex, es la diferencia entre una empresa de servicios, banca, con empresas que se dedican a la economía real.
> 
> Yo no estoy diciendo actualmente que técnicas este en precio. De hecho ni siquiera me he puesto a calcular el valor en libros actual, o P/S actual. Sólo comentaba que a 30 estaba muy barata. Tan barata como el 30% que ha subido en pocos meses.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. 

Está claro que es mucho más seguro entrar en valores que vayan bien por fundamentales, pero eso es complicado en el IBEX, y... ahora que tonuel no nos ve.... por llevarlo una o dos semanitas no nos arruinaremos. :rolleye:

EDIT: SAN a 10.32... no sé ni porque hablo.


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2010)

Por fin rompieron el triangulo y lo han hecho por abajo, a ver si nos vamos ATPC de una buena vez.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Feb 2010)

Entity Name 

5 Yr Mid Change bps Change %


Banco Santander, S.A. 116.11 -0.30 -0.25


Vs.

Lloyds

Lloyds TSB Bank Plc 122.15 -0.58 -0.47


Chart: 

Banco Santander, S.A. (ADR) - Google Finance

Fitch lowers Banco Santander ratings | IBTimes

Flitch baja rating, ya salió ayer...



> Rating agency Fitch has lowered its ratings on Banco Santander issuances of preferred stock and other capital instruments.
> 
> Ratings given to these issuances, which include 76 Grupo Santander issuances (both preferred and perpetual subordinated), have been reduced by one level.
> 
> ...


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

Posible punto de rebote ahora mismo en el stoxx (2828).


----------



## bertok (3 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx sigue manteniendo su triángulo y el Ibex su cuña, siguen igual, aunque veo más violencia en las bajadas que en las subidas.
> 
> Yo creo que acabaremos bajando, espero que no me sorprendan.



Está a huevo para comenzar la corrección.


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2010)

Ha sido romper el triángulo y han aparecido en rojo, por arte de magia, todas las cotizadas que estaban siendo aguantadas descaradamente. Vaya panda de trileros.


----------



## Catacrack (3 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ha sido romper el triángulo y han aparecido en rojo, por arte de magia, todas las cotizadas que estaban siendo aguantadas descaradamente. Vaya panda de trileros.



Yo no veo bajada alguna... ¿Donde estan los 10.800?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Feb 2010)

Los datos que están arriba, se corresponden a los CDS.


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Feb 2010)

A mi me parece que sin problemas a los 11000
¿como lo veis vosotros?


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2010)

Joder como se pasan con SAN,...le están dando de lo lindo


----------



## Antiparras (3 Feb 2010)

pregunta para los ehgpertos: puede que el talegazo que se está pegando hoy SAN sea indicador de que mañana van a presentar unos resultados peores de lo esperado?

gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

Bueno, en puts ya no pierdo, así que me voy a celebrarlo. Buen provecho!


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2010)

Antiparras dijo:


> pregunta para los ehgpertos: puede que el talegazo que se está pegando hoy SAN sea indicador de que mañana van a presentar unos resultados peores de lo esperado?
> 
> gracias de antebrazo.



No, mejores de lo esperado


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Feb 2010)

Antiparras dijo:


> pregunta para los ehgpertos: puede que el talegazo que se está pegando hoy SAN sea indicador de que mañana van a presentar unos resultados peores de lo esperado?
> 
> gracias de antebrazo.




Respuesta escrita: Mejores de lo esperado.

Respuesta musical:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/56yLVrnqsHs&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/56yLVrnqsHs&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## bertok (3 Feb 2010)

Antiparras dijo:


> pregunta para los ehgpertos: puede que el talegazo que se está pegando hoy SAN sea indicador de que mañana van a presentar unos resultados peores de lo esperado?
> 
> gracias de antebrazo.



Los resultados son lo de menos.

Las manos fuertes se encargan de descontar las noticias con la información que tienen.

Un gacela que se precie aspira a seguir el rastro de los leoncios. Es buena táctica.


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

La posi de 250k se la van a comer.. y apostaria a que se las venden BSN ... 10.30€


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

DAX y stoxx acaban de romper minimos del día y además fuertemente. Ahora sí que me voy a comer!


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Feb 2010)

llevo +4,5% y ya estamos cerca de 11000
Se acerca la hora de apretar el boton


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Feb 2010)

Pare que ITX empieza a estar interesante para cortos.. de todas maneras creo que es mejor esperar el jueves al botas, no vaya a ser que se den un pirulo por la posada de las ánimas XD


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

No tengo claro que el BOTAS vaya a rebotar mañana, dependerá de los demás índices... +los resultados cocinados. XD


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Feb 2010)

10 caracteres.

<div style="float: left; margin-right: 10px;"><embed src="http://media.entertonement.com/embed/OpenEntPlayer.swf" id="1_db259b52_10c5_11df_bd06_0015c5f4d562" name="1_db259b52_10c5_11df_bd06_0015c5f4d562" flashvars="auto_play=false&clip_pid=ksxmyycrsr&e=&id=1_db259b52_10c5_11df_bd06_0015c5f4d562&skin_pid=wfxswdnlkf" width="300" height="30" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" allow******access="always" wmode="transparent"></embed><div id="1_db259b52_10c5_11df_bd06_0015c5f4d562_anchor" style="font-size: 8px; color: black; text-decoration: none; display: block; text-align: center;"><a href="http://www.entertonement.com/clips/ksxmyycrsr--Whoop-Whoop-Pull-UpAviation-Flight-1549-Flight-3407-Crash-of-Flight-3407-" style="font-size: 8px; color: black;" target="_blank">Whoop Whoop Pull Up sound bite</a> &nbsp;<a href="http://www.entertonement.com/collections/976/Aviation?ht_link=1_db259b52_10c5_11df_bd06_0015c5f4d562" style="font-size: 8px; color: black;" target="_blank">Aviation sound bites</a></div><img alt="Whoop Whoop Pull Up sound bite" border="0" height="0" src="http://www.entertonement.com/widgets/img/clip/ksxmyycrsr/1/1_db259b52_10c5_11df_bd06_0015c5f4d562/blank.gif" style="visibility: ******; width: 0px; height: 0px; margin:0; padding:0; float:right" width="0" /></div>


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Feb 2010)

Sí los técnicos dais el visto bueno, esta es otra que es de comprar. Si se trata del rebote definitivo, está es un muy buena inversión.


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Feb 2010)

Vendidos los dos cortos en 11003 +6,67%.Debeberia haber continuado hasta 10950,pero es que con esto, he conseguido nivelar la cartera del fiasco de la semana pasada.Objetivo cumplido.
Uffffff!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No tengo claro que el BOTAS vaya a rebotar mañana, dependerá de los demás índices... +los resultados cocinados. XD



no digo que el botas va a subir, mi escenario alcista hasta el 14 de feb es para Nasdaq...

Lo comento por prudencia, abres los cortos ahora, los dejas sin cerrar porque liquidan a tu favor y si resulta que el botas te pone los 3 vasitos de trilero te despluma vivo...

Si va a caer mañana el tema, si cae el botas pues ampliará la reacción pero no me fio XD...

Tampoco hemos fallado mucho, casi ha tonteado con el 47 ITX, le ha faltado poco.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Feb 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Vendidos los dos cortos en 11003 +6,67%.Debeberia haber continuado hasta 10950,pero es que con esto, he conseguido nivelar la cartera del fiasco de la semana pasada.Objetivo cumplido.
> Uffffff!!



Método Luca certified! 

A veces sabe mejor recuperar lo perdido y ganar poco, que ganar pastuki XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Sí los técnicos dais el visto bueno, esta es otra que es de comprar. Si se trata del rebote definitivo, está es un muy buena inversión.



Cual? no lo veo ¿?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Sí los técnicos dais el visto bueno, esta es otra que es de comprar. Si se trata del rebote definitivo, está es un muy buena inversión.



VOW.DE: Resumen de VOLKSWAGEN - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> VOW.DE: Resumen de VOLKSWAGEN - Yahoo! Finanzas



Este valor lo estuve comentando con HL y me quitó las ganas porque el perdió lo más grande, aunque si me hubiera metido en esa época hubiera pillado buena pasta...

Puede tener una segunda mitad de año bastante mala, has mirado cómo van las provisiones que tienen en balance? puede ser una pista.


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

Están intentado contener a las ventas -de cortos- con posis en los niveles de 2.24€ ...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Feb 2010)

Me lo parece a mi o está pillando demasiada carrerilla...


<div style="float: left; margin-right: 10px;"><embed src="http://media.entertonement.com/embed/OpenEntPlayer.swf" id="1_825cece4_10c7_11df_8a86_0015c5f4d562" name="1_825cece4_10c7_11df_8a86_0015c5f4d562" flashvars="auto_play=false&clip_pid=ksxmyycrsr&e=&id=1_825cece4_10c7_11df_8a86_0015c5f4d562&skin_pid=wfxswdnlkf" width="300" height="30" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" allow******access="always" wmode="transparent"></embed><div id="1_825cece4_10c7_11df_8a86_0015c5f4d562_anchor" style="font-size: 8px; color: black; text-decoration: none; display: block; text-align: center;"><a href="http://www.entertonement.com/clips/ksxmyycrsr--Whoop-Whoop-Pull-UpAviation-Flight-1549-Flight-3407-Crash-of-Flight-3407-" style="font-size: 8px; color: black;" target="_blank">Whoop Whoop Pull Up sound bite</a> &nbsp;<a href="http://www.entertonement.com/collections/976/Aviation?ht_link=1_825cece4_10c7_11df_8a86_0015c5f4d562" style="font-size: 8px; color: black;" target="_blank">Aviation sound bites</a></div><img alt="Whoop Whoop Pull Up sound bite" border="0" height="0" src="http://www.entertonement.com/widgets/img/clip/ksxmyycrsr/1/1_825cece4_10c7_11df_8a86_0015c5f4d562/blank.gif" style="visibility: ******; width: 0px; height: 0px; margin:0; padding:0; float:right" width="0" /></div>


----------



## chameleon (3 Feb 2010)

SAN va a dar mañana resultados mucho mejore sde los esperado. y aparte, si hemos hecho la onda A del rebote, esta bajada sería la B, y el comienzo de la C podría muy bien coincidir con mañana

SAN me está apeteciendo mucho

esperaré al tirón abajo, cuando hay guano nunca compro hasta que aparece el volumen


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



mixtables dijo:


> VOW.DE: Resumen de VOLKSWAGEN - Yahoo! Finanzas



A Volkswagen la van a largar del eurostoxx, por eso es probable que suba. Cuando una acción sale de un índice importante tiende a subir.

La que entra tiende a bajar.

Por cierto, el Stoxx tenía proyección de bajada desde el triángulo hasta 2809 y aun no ha llegado, así que aun nos queda algo por bajar y los gringos podrían acompañarnos.


----------



## spheratu (3 Feb 2010)

Precio de entrada al santander para largo,hamijos?


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya estoy por aquí de nuevo. Yo creo que puede intentar un rebote en 2813, un poco más arriba de donde dices.

Si los pierde, irá a probar el 2800 justo


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Precio de entrada al santander para largo,hamijos?



Aún no, espera a que se vea un rebote en todos los índices. Ya sabes lo del cuchillo que cae...

De todas formas, 10,03 es el mínimo de los últimos días, quizá ahí, pero es muy arriesgado


----------



## Catacrack (3 Feb 2010)

Señores me estoy tocando. Que pena no haber cogido la ostia desde los 11200 pero bueno almenos no pierdo y me saco un pico.


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Señores me estoy tocando. Que pena no haber cogido la ostia desde los 11200 pero bueno almenos no pierdo y me saco un pico.



¿Has pensado en poner un stop por si acaso a los americanos les da por subir?.

Son muy jodidos... jaja.

Un saludo


----------



## chameleon (3 Feb 2010)

cuando los americanos nos bajen, ellos empiezan su onda B ahora

quizás la consigan bajar a 10,15

PD: lo que me escama es el DAX. debería bajar entre hoy y mañana a 5600, y no tiene pinta...


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

Así está el canalillo de SAN hoy







Mientras no lo rompa, no vale la pena arriesgarse a largo


----------



## Catacrack (3 Feb 2010)

Alguien sabe donde puedo ver el Stoxx en directo nada de diferido 15"

Thx!


----------



## chameleon (3 Feb 2010)

aparece volumen en SAN, 10,18 ...

no va a romper el canalillo, aparecerá mañana con +3%


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Alguien sabe donde puedo ver el Stoxx en directo nada de diferido 15"
> 
> Thx!



EURO STOXX 50 Liste Realtime-Kurs | Realtimekurse


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Alguien sabe donde puedo ver el Stoxx en directo nada de diferido 15"
> 
> Thx!



Godmode-Trader Index Tool: L&SAX, Midcaps-Index ...

Nada más abrir, el gráfico central es el DAX, y el segundo de arriba el stoxx

En los gráficos de arriba, con los iconos abres una nueva ventana o lo haces grande.

En el desplegable, el stoxx es "EUROSTOXX 50" y el DAX es "Lang&Schwartz DAX Indikation"


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

Wataru... nos vamos a los 2.20USD en ARIAd...


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... nos vamos a los 2.20USD en ARIAd...



Pues es muy posible `__´ .A ver si el Lunes que tenemos confe (era el Lunes ¿no?) nos animan un poco...


----------



## tonuel (3 Feb 2010)

Bueno me tengo que ir... por hoy he cumplido...







a ver donde me lo dejais cuando vuelva...




Saludos :Baile:


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

Si, el lunes es la conferencia y el jueves resultados.


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, el lunes es la conferencia y el jueves resultados.



El Jueves resultados ¿? Esa parte me la he perdido... voy a mirar... ¿del 534? o ¿rida?.


----------



## Astur147 (3 Feb 2010)

Buenas tardes a todos.

¿Cual es la previsión a corto/medio para el eur/usd? A un familiar le ha llegado hoy una transferencia en USD y no sé que comentarle, si romperemos la racha bajista para volver a entornos del 1,4x o si seguiremos hacia abajo. Resumiendo, ¿Que cambie o que no cambie?

Saludos!


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

Del 4T... ahí están mis temores... quizás pueden ser buenos ooooo???


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

Falta un pelo para cerrar el gap del DJ.

Edit: Lo acaba de cerrar. Si ahora no sigue subiendo es muy mala señal


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

XOMA,,,, +14% desde min de ayer 0.40USD


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2010)

hoy la caida fake del SAN está lastrando y contagiando al resto de valores del churribex


----------



## Catacrack (3 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Falta un pelo para cerrar el gap del DJ.
> 
> Edit: Lo acaba de cerrar. Si ahora no sigue subiendo es muy mala señal



Pues cargamos mas cortos y los aparcamos en el infierno. :baba:


----------



## spheratu (3 Feb 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> hoy la caida fake del SAN está lastrando y contagiando al resto de valores del churribex



Tu también crees que es fake? me estan dando unas ganas de entrar......uuhhmmmmienso:


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Feb 2010)

Jurrr como pasa el tiempo...

Next earnings release: Feb 11 before market, unconfirmed. First Call Research estimate: -0.17

Ya veremos... seguro que hemos tenido muchísimos gastos...

Catacrack, se te aviso... o Si vuelve a bajar yo no se nah xD


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

Quien sabe... quizás INDEX VENTURE y demás parasitos han salido por patitas, antes de ofrecer nuevas acciones a 2.00USD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Feb 2010)

Dentro de XOMA a 0,443 XD... buscando otro otro trading de superviencia en 0,47


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

Ahora mismo el sp está en 1101, teniendo como resistencia grande los 1104. Si no los pasa, segurmente irá a por los 1080 de nuevo, pero como los pase puede haber un cierre de cortos bestial y la subida sería grande


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Quien sabe... quizás INDEX VENTURE y demás parasitos han salido por patitas, antes de ofrecer nuevas acciones a 2.00USD



Prefiero la teoría de que compraron baratísimo, tenían grandes beneficios que debían asegurar de cara al cierre del año fiscal.

Pero, ¿Quién sabe?...


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

Sinceramente, a mi me han decepcionado los de INDEX, ellos han sido los que han ido vendiendo en la última subida de DICIEMBRE, ahora se quedan con los warrants de la compra a 0.9xUSD


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

A las 16:00 dato macro, a ver que hacen.

El ISM manufacturero salió el día 1 bueno, así que imagino que el no manufacturero también lo será. Puede ser la rotura del 1104, aunque por mi bien espero que no lo sea


----------



## Catacrack (3 Feb 2010)

En 5m tenemos datos, a ver que nos deparan...


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2010)

Me está dando la impresión por momentos de que la bajada del SAN no está descontando nada, sino que es la coraza (por si acaso) de lo que pasó con el BBVA hace poco.

Mañana en los índices nos toca seguir cayendo continuando con la tendencia de hoy, veo extraño que la reacción a los resultados de SAN sea alcista, incluso aunque sean buenos.

Mañana lo sabremos definitivamente.


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Sinceramente, a mi me han decepcionado los de INDEX, ellos han sido los que han ido vendiendo en la última subida de DICIEMBRE, ahora se quedan con los warrants de la compra a 0.9xUSD



No son hermanitas de la caridad... han asegurado beneficios por si el malote de Berger le da por sacar esos millones de nuevas acciones y si la cosa se pone bien convierten sus warrants.

Tontos no son...


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

Son unos traidores, tienen que demostrar confianza....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2010)

Peor de lo esperado...

*ISM de servicios*: Se esperaba 51 desde el 49,8 anterior y queda en 50,5 peor de lo esperado

Nuevos pedidos quedan en 54,7 desde 52.

Inventarios suben de 61 a 64,5.

El empleo mejora de 43,6 a 44,6 pero no termina de crearse empleo y esta partida tiene mucha correlación con el dato de empleo general.


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

50,5 vs 51,1 esperado, mal dato

menos de 50 implica recesión, así que la cosa sigue sin arreglarse


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

BBI subiendo.... siempre avisamos donde están las pluv, un día antes! XD


----------



## Catacrack (3 Feb 2010)

Peor pero tampoco tan malo...


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

Por cierto, dato malo, ibex baja y san sube...


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Por cierto, dato malo, ibex baja y san sube...



Yo no veo el dato tan malo, se sale de la recesión, aunque no esté en lo esperado, la reacción en el Stoxx ha sido de bajada muy tenue, cuidadín.

edito: de todos modos el Stoxx ha de llegar a 2809.


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no veo el dato tan malo, se sale de la recesión, aunque no esté en lo esperado, la rección en el Stoxx ha sido de bajada muy ténue, cuidadín.



Tú espera 5 minutos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te importaría explicar eso último¿?


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Tú espera 5 minutos



El miniSP ha hecho una envolvente bajista en 10 minutos, ya se donde vamos a ir.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Feb 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Precio de entrada al santander para largo,hamijos?




6€ puede ser un buen precio.


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

El ISM manufacturero lo publicaron el lunes 1 a las 16:00 también, y fue lo que hizo subir tanto la bolsa por ser buen dato.

Este es malo, así que yo al menos ya tengo confirmada la tendencia para hoy.

Aquí teneis los datos prácticamente en TR: Agenda

A las 16:30 petroleos


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Te importaría explicar eso último¿?



No recuerdo a que se debe la razón exacta pero Cárpatos ha comentado eso muchas veces, aunque yo nunca me he jugado los cuartos en estos eventos.


----------



## Catacrack (3 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Tú espera 5 minutos



Eso suena a amenaza... )

Solo te falto poner "... que vas a visitar los 10600 esta tarde"


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Eso suena a amenaza... )
> 
> Solo te falto poner "... que vas a visitar los 10600 esta tarde"



Que va... Pero ojala te oigan los tibus, ojala...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Feb 2010)

Por otro lado y recogiendo el testigo que dejo LCASC, sí que es buena idea lo de trabajar por equipos.

Las acciones que tanto luca como el que suscribe solemos buscar suelen entrar dentro de un estilo de inversión de 4/5 años, ( y amortización acelerada en como mucho 8), por lo que hay que ver la pelicula a muy largo plazo, que con la ayuda de los que soys técnicos si pueden dar altos retornos con precios aceptables de entrada.

A ver como lo veis.


----------



## Burney (3 Feb 2010)

Hola a todos:

Luca, cuando puedas me mirarás fundamentales de SNT y de ROYL.

A ver si poco a poco me reincorporo al bolseo.


PD: DP, anoche te leí sobre NVAX y como me gusta el gráfico he pillado hoy a 2.23 para intentar vender en 2,45-2.50. Gracias.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2010)

La razón por la que el Ibex cae mucho más que el resto, no se si la habéis puesto, pero creo que es esta:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2444169-post5812.html

Para el que le interese, la MM200 en el chulibex 10861 ahora mismo... no queda tanto...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2010)

CDS del reino de España 148,1... ya no es cuestión de largos y cortos, el país se va por el retrete... :ouch:


----------



## Burney (3 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:ienso:

que yo sepa es al contrario Mulder:

La que sale del indice tiende a caer dias antes del cambio porque todos los fondos que replican al indice venden las acciones y la que entra tiende a subir porque esos fondos las compran.


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

DAX y stoxx de nuevo en mínimos diarios, puede rebotar otra vez aquí


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Feb 2010)

Burney dijo:


> :ienso:
> 
> que yo sepa es al contrario Mulder:
> 
> La que sale del indice tiende a caer dias antes del cambio porque todos los fondos que replican al indice venden las acciones y la que entra tiende a subir porque esos fondos las compran.



Exactamente, último ejemplo reciente ABG en el chulibex.


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

Se rompen mínimos, se acabó la posibilidad de rebote

Objetivo 2800 en el stoxx


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Feb 2010)

Burney dijo:


> :ienso:
> 
> que yo sepa es al contrario Mulder:
> 
> La que sale del indice tiende a caer dias antes del cambio porque todos los fondos que replican al indice venden las acciones y la que entra tiende a subir porque esos fondos las compran.



Eso es lo que tenía entendido. Pero pillé NRG´s 3 días antes de que se hiciera público su entrada en el sp500 y el día en que dijeron que entraba calló un 2%...


----------



## Burney (3 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Exactamente, último ejemplo reciente ABG en el chulibex.



Luca, sigues con las DPTR?



mixtables dijo:


> Eso es lo que tenía entendido. Pero pillé NRG´s 3 días antes de que se hiciera público su entrada en el sp500 y el día en que dijeron que entraba calló un 2%...



hombre, es que esas ventas y esas compras los fondos las suelen hacer uno o dos dias antes del cambioç

de todas formas, con el volumen que se mueve en esos valores dudo mucho que tenga mucha influencia

otra cosa sería por ejemplo que un valor poco liquido del continuo entrara en el ibex, las compras que los fondos que replican el ibex sí que se notarían en ese valor


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2010)

*Ibex -240 puntos -2,13% *

Y pensar que esta mañana no podía estar pendiente y cerré cortos... :56:


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

TL5 ... en zona de cortos....


----------



## fmc (3 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La razón por la que el Ibex cae mucho más que el resto, no se si la habéis puesto, pero creo que es esta:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2444169-post5812.html
> 
> ...



Tiene pinta de ir directo a por ella :baba:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2010)

Nos acercamos a la MM200 del Ibex... 10898 vs 10861

Largo en 10900 a ver si me sale la jugada...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Feb 2010)

Burney dijo:


> Luca, sigues con las DPTR?



Sure buddy


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2010)

Burney dijo:


> :ienso:
> 
> que yo sepa es al contrario Mulder:
> 
> La que sale del indice tiende a caer dias antes del cambio porque todos los fondos que replican al indice venden las acciones y la que entra tiende a subir porque esos fondos las compran.



Bueno yo dije que cuando se sale se sube, no antes (o eso trataba de dar a entender).

Al final el Stoxx llegó al 2809 como estaba previsto, esto ya empieza a tomar tintes guanísticos del color que a mi me gusta


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

*POP*re Popular. XD


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

2800 del stoxx tocado, ahora debería rebotar un poco, en principio como máximo a 2813, pero la tendencia ya es claramente bajista.

Y si no rebota irá directamente a los 1080 en el SP

En el DJ equivaldrá al 10150


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Feb 2010)

Están agitando el IBEX como una coctelera..... eso sí cada vez bajamos más.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2010)

Vaya torta se está metiendo el Euro... espero que Pecata hoy no entrara larga... :ouch:


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

Por cierto, ya tengo +33% en mis puts, menos mal!


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vaya torta se está metiendo el Euro... espero que Pecata hoy no entrara larga... :ouch:



Pues no, aquí estoy observando el guano desde la distancia.
Que hoy ya me han dado lo mío.


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2010)

Que curioso, todos los banquitos del Ibex perdiendo el 3% ahora mismito... 

Ya sabía yo que se avecinaba una jornada sangrienta y que lo de estos días era pura fantasía para calmar ánimos.

edito: algunos ya han pasado al 4% estamos que lo tiramos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Que curioso, todos los banquitos del Ibex perdiendo el 3% ahora mismito...
> 
> Ya sabía yo que se avecinaba una jornada sangrienta y que lo de estos días era pura fantasía para calmar ánimos.
> 
> edito: algunos ya han pasado al 4% estamos que lo tiramos.



Ponte corto en SAN que amí me da cosa...

Vamos a ver qué pasa mañana. estamos muy extremistas con el guano y los yates, en una jornada no da para tanto...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2010)

Por si no lo teníamos claro todavía, ya sabemos cual es el punto vital el el Ibex... ha sido tocar la MM200 y rebotar ahí... el día que la pierda todos cortos!

Leyendo el blog de Kujire no se si hemos perdido a Hannibal para el gran guano... :S

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Feb 2010)

Burney dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Luca, cuando puedas me mirarás fundamentales de SNT y de ROYL.
> 
> ...



Si es esta:

Senesco Technologies, Inc. - Google Finance

A muy bote pronto está razonablemente cara.

Si es esta:

Royale Energy, Inc. - Google Finance

Mucho más cara aún.

Si quieres una energetica con números relativamente buenos:

NRG, ( estas las llevo yo...)

NRG Energy, Inc. - Google Finance

EROC

Eagle Rock Energy Partners,L.P, - Google Finance


NRG es más cara que EROC en terminos de P/B y P/S, pero el crecimiento de las ventas justifica a mi entender dicho sobreprecio.

NRG ENERGY INC (NRG:US): Financial Statements - BusinessWeek

Aunque también hay otras estimaciones que hablan de pérdidas en este Quarter ending...


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

Ahí está el rebote hasta los 2813 en el stoxx. Ahora toca bajada de nuevo, y a buscar los 1080 en el SP


----------



## Hagen (3 Feb 2010)

Pero los cocos todavia no han agitado a los americanos.... todavia queda camino que recorrer hacia el guano


----------



## Catacrack (3 Feb 2010)

HL estaba esta mañana intentandose poner corto con lo que le quedaba en la cuenta. Supongo que algun corto habra abierto.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Feb 2010)

Pone en Invertia que los resultados del SAN de mañana saldrán según lo previsto. Los contables de Botín son unos artistas


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Pero los cocos todavia no han agitado a los americanos.... todavia queda camino que recorrer hacia el guano



Creo que Obama está hablando ahora, en cuanto termine empezaremos con la segunda fase del descenso.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Feb 2010)

Yo estoy tipo HL, me estoy quedando sin cash en la cuenta...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> HL estaba esta mañana intentandose poner corto con lo que le quedaba en la cuenta. Supongo que algun corton habra abierto.



No, no le han entrado por 2 puntos, y ha abierto largos a discreción... ya es mala hostia después de repartir cortos a diestro y siniestro caer largo... :56:


----------



## pyn (3 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No, no le han entrado por 2 puntos, y ha abierto largos a discreción... ya es mala hostia después de repartir cortos a diestro y siniestro caer largo...



Ahora entiendo la bajada.


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No, no le han entrado por 2 puntos, y ha abierto largos a discreción... ya es mala hostia después de repartir cortos a diestro y siniestro caer largo... :56:



Si se pusiera siempre al contrario de lo que piensa ¡estaría forrado!


----------



## Catacrack (3 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No, no le han entrado por 2 puntos, y ha abierto largos a discreción... ya es mala hostia después de repartir cortos a diestro y siniestro caer largo... :56:



¿Abrir largos? Este hombre lo vemos en los telediarios esta noche.


----------



## Burney (3 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ponte corto en SAN que amí me da cosa...
> 
> Vamos a ver qué pasa mañana. estamos muy extremistas con el guano y los yates, en una jornada no da para tanto...



Pues a mi me da que con los resultados podría dar un pequeño tirón al alza (hasta el 10,70-10,80 por ejemplo) ... cuando lo del bbva ya se descontaron malos resultados... y las SAN no han tenido el lastre que tuvo BBVA por lo de Venezuela... así que tan malos no creo que sean como los de su gemelo


PD: BBVA MA se está quedando a gusto vendiendo SAN. 5.100.000 llevan soltadas ya...


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2010)

No me está gustando mucho esta caida, no le veo recorrido y se lo están pensando demasiado para caer, aparte del Ibex que está como está, no me parece que vayamos a bajar mucho más, al menos por el momento.

Hace falta una señal más fuerte.


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

Soltada en ARIAd...


----------



## Hagen (3 Feb 2010)

hay que estar trankilo cuando se entra al mercado y tener al menos 6 o 7 razones para entrar.

Ayer con la subida alguno compramos vaselina y nos pusimos guapos para ganarnos unos duros de barranquillera..,,


----------



## Burney (3 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Si es esta:
> 
> Senesco Technologies, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> ...



Gracias Mixtables. Me mantendré fuera de esas dos y a las que das les echaré un ojo por técnico a ver qué pinta tienen.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Feb 2010)

No me cargan los futuros de azucar. Alguna alma candida que los cuelge en diarios, o semanales, y algun tecnico que los valore a L/P?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> No me cargan los futuros de azucar. Alguna alma candida que los cuelge en diarios, o semanales, y algun tecnico que los valore a L/P?



CZZ no ha cerrado el GAP, vamos a darle tiempo....


Burney, no me puedo poner a mirar fundamentales ahora mismo... pero en mixtables puedes confiar


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Soltada en ARIAd...



Alguno que le ha temblado el pulso. Hay que ser duro o ser un pillado como yo para aguantar la presión de leer a todos estos mamon@s guaneros ).

Dios, dejad ya a los travelos... que son feisimos, tendríais que haber visto los travelos en Tailandia, por el buen guano que eran más guapos que las tías... jajaja


----------



## Catacrack (3 Feb 2010)

Yo estoy fuera de todo. No me apetece dejar posiciones abiertas que ultimamente reparten muchas ostias.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Feb 2010)

Burney dijo:


> Gracias Mixtables. Me mantendré fuera de esas dos y a las que das les echaré un ojo por técnico a ver qué pinta tienen.



Mmm una apreciación. Yo lo único que hago es pillar los datos del google finance, y luego contrastar con BW. Es decir que si los datos están falseados o inflados, es dificil de detectar, aunque hay métodos.

Como ya comenté en un post, el cash flow es bastante relevante.


EAGLE ROCK ENERGY PARTNERS (EROC:US): Financial Statements - BusinessWeek

NRG ENERGY INC (NRG:US): Financial Statements - BusinessWeek

Yo particularmente compraría un 60% de la posi en NRG y un 40% en EROC. Y ojo, porque las dos aplican contabilidad agresiva. Las auditoras KMPG y Deloitte.

NRG - NRG ENERGY INC Accounting Risk - Forbes.com

EROC - EAGLE ROCK ENERGY PTNRS L.P. Accounting Risk - Forbes.com


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Feb 2010)

Por cierto, siento que me he ganado el cielo hoy persuadiendo negativamente la compra de Santander. Podría decir que estaba siguiendo las ondas de elliot en 4 minutos y las microondas de moulinex en cuartos de hora, pero ha sido suerte, y la certeza de que ciertos esquemas ponzi están condenados a la quiebra.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo estoy fuera de todo. No me apetece dejar posiciones abiertas que ultimamente reparten muchas ostias.



/agree
+10 caract


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

Hoy estoy clavando los puntos del stoxx...

Ahora debe ir a por el 2793


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> CZZ no ha cerrado el GAP, vamos a darle tiempo....
> 
> 
> Burney, no me puedo poner a mirar fundamentales ahora mismo... pero en mixtables puedes confiar



Mmmm, eso de cerrar el gap, se entiende que tiene que bajar un poco más, no?.

A que precio entrarias?


----------



## Hagen (3 Feb 2010)

Mulder, 

cuando cierren los europeos a ver si nos dices como va el volumen y en que sentido.

Aunque como este es un ataque de los cocos y no de los leones, estan camuflando sus movimientos.


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

Dentro de NVAX a 2.20USD para pillar el gap del USD...

PD: Wataru, han sido 108.000accs a 2.21 USD la soltada de ARIAd.. alguno que ya sabe que Harvey tiene impreso el primer ofrecimiento a 2.00USD. XD XD XD


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Mulder,
> 
> cuando cierren los europeos a ver si nos dices como va el volumen y en que sentido.
> 
> Aunque como este es un ataque de los cocos y no de los leones, estan camuflando sus movimientos.



Ok, cuando acabe la subasta lo posteo.


----------



## Burney (3 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> CZZ no ha cerrado el GAP, vamos a darle tiempo....
> 
> 
> Burney, no me puedo poner a mirar fundamentales ahora mismo... pero en mixtables puedes confiar



no te preocupes Luca, no era algo urgente. Con lo que ha comentado Mixtables me basta para seguir fuera. Gracias igualmente.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Feb 2010)

Mapfre rompiendo la media de 200 - 6% señores...

Y ojo al volumen...


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

Después de tocar los 2793, tocará subida de nuevo al 2800 y luego directo al 2783


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

SAN en subasta como en los viejos tiempos waneros... subidita en subasta.

Han moderado el maquillaje.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Feb 2010)

Esta es la paragon con un sistema de medias móviles dinámicas, es de las pocas que creo pueden funcionar como soportes fiables. Observar como funciona de apoyo cuando la volatilidad desciende.

La configuración es siempre

WMA: 25 periodos.

Adelantada 5 Periodos.

Testearla en diferentes valores, y a ver que os parece...


----------



## Claca (3 Feb 2010)

El ibex cierra por debajo de los 11.900, en los 11.888. 

La gente empieza a tener miedo de España y sus múltiples pufos. Han tardado lo suyo, por eso.


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> SAN en subasta como en los viejos tiempos waneros... subidita en subasta.
> 
> Han moderado el maquillaje.



El tio botas, comprando papelillos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Feb 2010)

Uff las XOMA a cerrar el GAP XD

Pues nada... otro largo más que llevo XD


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2010)

Pues aquí traigo el volumen de los leoncios en el Ibex.

Hoy el dia ha empezado con volumen positivo pero pronto se han girado y hacia las 16:00 ya era negativo hasta el cierre, aunque han acabado el dia de una forma muy extraña, han vendido un paquetón en subasta y han comprado inmediatamente después un pequeño paquete, parece cierre de parte del paquetón anterior.

El saldo del día ha terminado negativo pero no por mucho, podríamos decir que ha quedado neutral, aunque se han hecho movimientos en subasta muy significativos y extraños, creo que los leoncios están dudosos y esperan a ver que pasa, o han hecho estos movimientos de ultimísima hora porque esperan ponerse largos pero han querido engañar al gacelerío hasta el final para que no se salga.

Me decanto más bien porque los leoncios están dudosos (al menos viendo como los índices grandes siguen bajando), aunque el volumen hoy ha sido más bien pequeño y eso no cuadra con una bajada de la magnitud que hemos visto hoy.


----------



## Catacrack (3 Feb 2010)

Ha sido cerrar Europa y los yankis tirar de la cadena.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Después de tocar los 2793, tocará subida de nuevo al 2800 y luego directo al 2783




Corto en 2804 con SP en 2794 
tyvm!!!


----------



## destr0 (3 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Corto en 2804 con SP en 2794
> tyvm!!!



No creo que tardes en comprarlo

Por cierto, mañana tengo reunión y me perderé casi toda la mañana. Bajadme el san eh!


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

Luca, en XOMA hay muchas neogacelas.. verás como recuperán los 0.45USD .... son las mismas que han dejado AGEN . XD


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Feb 2010)

Paragon Shipping Inc. - Google Finance

Oyes, si teneis ganas de cortos, porque no le dais un poquito, que asi trincaba unas cuantas...


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2010)

Hacia las 18 :00 o algo más tarde pondré el volumen de los leoncios en el SAN que supongo que será algo de interés para todos los foreros :


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2010)

Pues aquí están los datos del SAN, muy indicativos:

Han pasado toda la mañana vendiendo como cosacos hasta las 16:00 donde han empezado a comprar sibilinamente pero a las 16:30 han parado y han vuelto a vender aunque no han compensado lo que habían comprado antes.

Justo al final de la sesión han empezado a vender de nuevo en cantidades medianas, hasta este momento el saldo del dia era negativo con -5167488 contratos, y ahora lo bueno.

El último movimiento del final ha sido la compra de 7434536 contratos y han dejado el saldo del día en POSITIVO, estaban buscando los cortos hasta el final comprando mientras nadie se daba cuenta y en subasta se han comido el gran paquetón del día como tenían previsto. ¡Pero que listos son estos aprendices de Botín! 

Me atrevería a decir que mañana el SAN para arriba y con gap significativo.

edito: donde digo 16:30 quiero decir 16:10, que en las acciones del Ibex tengo retrasos.

edito2: y en el SAN han dejado una bonita envolvente bajista en diario para acompañar el timo, igual que ocurrió con el BBVA, como se lo montan estos trileros...


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2010)

En el BBVA han hecho algo parecido, pero sin tanto descaro, han comprado paquete final pero sin ser tan grande como el del SAN.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2010)

Un apaño como dios manda


----------



## fmc (3 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En el BBVA han hecho algo parecido, pero sin tanto descaro, han comprado paquete final pero sin ser tan grande como el del SAN.



A ver si diera un tirón también, que me la he jugado esta tarde con unos call del BBVA :o


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Feb 2010)

Banco Santander: New bonds issued, ratings cut PDF Print E-mail
Written by Will Peters 
Wednesday, 03 February 2010 17:02
New bonds issued just as ratings agency Fitch lowers its rating on Banco Santander issuances of preferred stock and other capital instruments.
________________

Banco Santander SA (NYSE:STD) has announced the release of a new limited edition of of one year fixed rate business bonds.

Banco Santander says the bonds are available do businesses on one condition - that they have a turnover of up to £1m ($1.6m).

The new bond has a fixed interest rate of 2.30 per cent gross pa/AER and matures on 1 April 2011.

Paula Ickinger, Head of Business Banking at Banco Santander commented: 

“Santander Business Banking is committed to helping SMEs maximise their business potential and this new Business Bond is a great way for business owners to make the most of their surplus cash. 

"This is a limited opportunity to invest anything from £50,000 to £2,000,000, with a guaranteed fixed rate, which is significantly above the current Bank of England base rate. Businesses can also be safe in the knowledge that their savings are securely held with one of the world’s safest banks.”

But, businesses looking to take up the Banco Santander offer must be aware of some recent market news considering the Spanish banking giant.

Rating agency Fitch has recently lowered its ratings on Banco Santander issuances of preferred stock and other capital instruments.

Ratings given to these issuances, which include 76 Grupo Santander issuances (both preferred and perpetual subordinated), have been reduced by one level.

AA-minus rated issuances are now rated A-plus while A-plus issuances are now rated A.

Banco Santander's long-term issuer rating remains unchanged at AA with a stable perspective, and its short-term rating at F1-plus.

Banco Santander SA stock is sharply lower in morning trade in New York.


----------



## percebe (3 Feb 2010)

Ya me la dieron en PARD eso me pasa por no vender antes de dormir la siesta


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Feb 2010)

percebe dijo:


> Ya me la dieron en PARD eso me pasa por no vender antes de dormir la siesta



Pues pinta mal, mal... Eso de que echen a más del 50% de la plantilla con los costes que acarrea y tal... es que no tienen un duro.

Si rebota mañana... personalmente saldría de ahí.

Un saludo


----------



## MateAmargo (3 Feb 2010)

> *Stocks Plunge Risk at Highest Since April 1984, Survey Finds Share*
> 
> Feb. 3 (Bloomberg) -- Expectations that U.S. stocks will tumble 10 percent or more rose to highest level since April 1984 this week, according to Investors Intelligence’s weekly survey of newsletter writers.
> 
> ...



Link:Bloomberg.com


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

Wataru, hemos recuperado el verde al menos... esa venta a 2.21USD sería alguna gacela asustada...

CYCC a lo suyo... AGEN a lo suyo ... pillar nuevas gacelas.

Y la estrella -nueva- en DP portfolio: NVAX ...


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru, hemos recuperado el verde al menos... esa venta a 2.21USD sería alguna gacela asustada...
> 
> CYCC a lo suyo... AGEN a lo suyo ... pillar nuevas gacelas.
> 
> Y la estrella -nueva- en DP portfolio: NVAX ...



Y con volumen que es más positivo aún. Más de 1 millón.

Y el dolar cayendo ^__^! .Se me ha olvidado mirar la fecha de mi compra en Ariad, pero en HYTM fue del 18 de Septiembre a Finales... osea tengo una compra media en 1.47$. Algo ayuda a mi sufrimiento saber eso jaja

Hasta mañana


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

Dolar recuperando.. mejor dicho! XD

Hasta mañana.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Feb 2010)

El señor $ y la señorita €, bailando a la luz de la luna, mientras, a ambos lados del atlantico la gente hace muecas y ruidos de ooohhhhh.... ahhhhhhhh.... uhhhhhh


.

Buenas noches


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

ROVI entró en el accionariado de NVAX a 2.74USD -3Millones USD-

http://www.novavax.com/download/releases/ROVI PR FINAL FO.pdf


----------



## donpepito (3 Feb 2010)

Cephalon, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Interesado (3 Feb 2010)

> Dentro del Ibex llama la atención la alta posición que tienen en Santander. El préstamo de valores en la entidad se ha incrementado con creces, ya que si a principios de año había 662 millones de acciones prestadas, ahora esta cifra se sitúa en los 1.583 millones, es decir, el 19 por ciento del capital.
> 
> Los expertos aseguran que tras las presentación de resultados de BBVA, que estuvo por debajo de las estimaciones de los analistas, puede que algunos fondos estén aumentando sus posiciones en préstamo de valores para cubrir sus carteras ante la posibilidad de que las cuentas de Santander no alcancen las estimaciones.
> 
> Aunque BBVA y Popular también forman parte de este podium, en estas dos entidades el préstamo se ha ido recortando. En BBVA llegó a haber más de 700 millones de títulos prestados en 2009 y ahora esta cifra ronda los 598millones. En Popular y dos fondos bajistas liberan más del 3% del capital del Popular desde marzo se repite un panorama similar, ya que los bajistas llegaron a tener 214 millones de acciones y ahora atesoran 184 millones.



Las garras bajistas se clavan en Santander, BBVA y Popular - 2/02/10 - 1878099 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Las garras bajistas se clavan en Santander, BBVA y Popular - 2/02/10 - 1878099 - elEconomista.es



Parece que hay que alimentar el sentimiento contrario, al ver tu comentario he mirado que hicieron los leoncios en el BBVA justo el dia antes de resultados y acabaron vendiendo un gran paquetón justo al final de la subasta, aunque fue un paquete mucho más grande que el que han comprado hoy en el SAN a última hora.

De todas formas en el BBVA estuvieron vendiendo todo el dia en plan salvaje mientras subían el precio, hoy no he visto tanto entusiasmo comprador en el SAN mientras bajaban el precio.

Lo más probable es que los resultados del SAN salgan normalitos y que SAN suba, pero la reacción general sea a la baja, principalmente porque para mañana espero que las bolsas bajen.


----------



## Interesado (4 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que hay que alimentar el sentimiento contrario, al ver tu comentario he mirado que hicieron los leoncios en el BBVA justo el dia antes de resultados y acabaron vendiendo un gran paquetón justo al final de la subasta, aunque fue un paquete mucho más grande que el que han comprado hoy en el SAN a última hora.
> 
> De todas formas en el BBVA estuvieron vendiendo todo el dia en plan salvaje mientras subían el precio, hoy no he visto tanto entusiasmo comprador en el SAN mientras bajaban el precio.
> 
> Lo más probable es que los resultados del SAN salgan normalitos y que SAN suba, pero la reacción general sea a la baja, principalmente porque para mañana espero que las bolsas bajen.



La verdad es que todavía sigo "algo" largo, me he cubierto parcialmente con un put sobre el IBEX, pero tengo miedito porque mañana estaré fuera todo el día.

He estado revisando los gráficos para ajustar stops y todo parecería apuntar a que estamos más o menos a mitad de la corrección (a la baja).

Pero el SAN es un caso aparte, si pierde mínimos lo va a tener muy chungo (y por extensión el IBEX). :abajo:

Para corroborarlo, he estado ojeando el spread IBEX/STOXX50, y (como ya sabíamos) está bastante bajista, pero a la vez rozando un la directriz alcista (graf semanal).







Si no rebota aquí (lo que implica rebote del SAN), la cosa se pondría realmente muy muy fea para el IBEX. Y por "fundamentales" del reino de España, no me extrañaría nada. 

En fin "from lost to the river", que dicen. :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2010)

TEF lleva semanas muy feo


----------



## Hagen (4 Feb 2010)

Despues del rebotillo del Euro, volvemos a caer..... nos toca caida en las bolsas...


----------



## no_loko (4 Feb 2010)

Deutsche Bank dobla las previsiones con un beneficio de 1.300 millones
jueves, 4 febrero 2010
Propone un dividendo 2009 de 0,75 euros por acción

Deutsche Bank aumentó su beneficio neto hasta los 1.300 millones de euros en el cuarto trimestre del año, frente a la pérdida de 4.800 millones de euros del mismo periodo del año anterior y los 660 millones previstos por el consenso de mercado.

Este resultado refleja un beneficio fiscal de 554 millones de euros, debido principalmente a un crédito de 790 millones derivado del reconocimiento de activos fiscales a plazos en Estados Unidos.

El beneficio antes de impuestos fue de 756 millones, frente a la pérdida de 6.200 millones registrada en el cuarto trimestre de 2008.

El Consejo de Administración del banco germano propone un dividendo 2009 de 0,75 euros por acción, frente a los 0,50 euros de 2008.

S.B.

Fuente: BOLSAMANIA


----------



## no_loko (4 Feb 2010)

SAN: Beneficio neto de 8.943 millones de euros vs 8.860 millones esperado por el consenso de analistas.

Margen de intereses sube hasta los 26.299 millones de euros vs 26.238 millones esperado por el mercado. Margen bruto sube a 39.381 millones de euros.

La tasa de morosidad se sitúa en el 3,24%, con una tasa de cobertura del 75%. La mora de los negocios en España se coloca en el 3,41%.

Los ratios de capital son de un ratio Tier I del 10,1% y un core capital del 8,6%.

CAPITAL BOLSA


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Veis lo del SAN, estaba cantado, a ver qué hace hoy....

Por cierto Mulder, tras medio criticar los que pensábamos que iba a dar mejor de lo esperado y seguramente subir hoy (comentandolo desde el lunes) me hace gracia que ayer mismo tras el cierre te cambies de bando XD

Importante analizar la partida de extraordinarios y provisiones, a saber qué han vendido y sobre todo a cuanto para dar estos resutados... (me huele a apaño con altamira.... (y altamira da pérdidas claro)


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

A los buenos dias!



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Veis lo del SAN, estaba cantado, a ver qué hace hoy....
> 
> Por cierto Mulder, tras medio criticar los que pensábamos que iba a dar mejor de lo esperado y seguramente subir hoy (comentandolo desde el lunes) me hace gracia que ayer mismo tras el cierre te cambies de bando XD
> 
> Importante analizar la partida de extraordinarios y provisiones, a saber qué han vendido y sobre todo a cuanto para dar estos resutados... (me huele a apaño con altamira.... (y altamira da pérdidas claro)



Mi intención no es criticar, yo miro lo que hace el mercado y cuento lo que me parece que va a ocurrir, la intención no es hacer crítica. Precisamente por esa razón de poder ver lo que hace el mercado a un nivel (tal vez) algo más profundo mis ideas van cambiando.

Yo digo lo que veo en mi sistema y a veces es dificil sacar una conclusión clara, así que intento interpretar, siempre en base a hechos. A veces me sale mejor y a veces peor.

Ayer precisamente los CDS de SAN fueron de los que más subieron:

CMA | Market Data

Sospechoso cuanto menos.


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

¿Objetivo para el ibex...? :fiufiu:




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

Están conteniendo la subida del SAN.... TL5 cortos ready...


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Feb 2010)

Me han tirado el corto del BBVA. Han movido en un segundo desde 10.72 a 10.84 barriendo stops.


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

MERRY está comprando en TL5, estos son el proveedor de cortos de RT4, hay que ver entrelineas. XD


----------



## Depeche (4 Feb 2010)

Buenos dias,al final me ha salido bien la jugada de Inditex, he cerrado las posiciones cortas que tenía en 44,03
Ahora estoy esperando a ver si pierde el 43,95 para abrir posición corta otra vez.


----------



## rosonero (4 Feb 2010)

Buenos días a la forería.

Ayer, después de una mañana de sufrir, lo cortos nos salimos con la nuestra, lástima que no aproveché toda la bajada al tener que ir a trabajar pero liquidé las pérdidas del día anterior y poco más.

He estado a punto de entrar largo viendo que el Stoxx parecía subir a cerrar el gap pero me ha venido a la mente la estrategia primematinal de Destr0 y otra vez hacia las 09:30 abajo.

A esperar.


----------



## fmc (4 Feb 2010)

¿Perderemos la MM200?:


----------



## sapito (4 Feb 2010)

pues ya está guarreando por debajo...


----------



## Depeche (4 Feb 2010)

Me he vuelto a poner corto cortísimo en Inditex,y esta si que va a ser buena.


----------



## Catacrack (4 Feb 2010)

He tardado mas en preparar el desayuno que lo que ha necesitado el ibex en caer 100 puntos.


----------



## fmc (4 Feb 2010)

sapito dijo:


> pues ya está guarreando por debajo...



ufff, que stop más oportuno le he metido en 10840... me he pasado a corto y de poder ir perdiéndole más de 100 puntos, ahora voy incluso ganándole.... y me parece que no para aquí


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

PATAPÚM... :XX:



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (4 Feb 2010)

Que blandito esta el ibex........... tan suave que parece de algodon


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Feb 2010)

Su wan*, gracias.


----------



## Catacrack (4 Feb 2010)

Ahora esta el dilema de que hacer, yo estoy fuera pero entrar corto tan abajo da miedo y abrir largos con la que esta cayendo es un suicidio a lo HL.


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> He tardado mas en preparar el desayuno que lo que ha necesitado el ibex en caer 100 puntos.



Hamijo... ¿Aún llevas los cortos...?


Si es así no los suelte hasta los 3000... 8:


Edito:



Catacrack dijo:


> Ahora esta el dilema de que hacer, yo estoy fuera pero entrar corto tan abajo da miedo y abrir largos con la que esta cayendo es un suicidio a lo HL.



Nada..., ya veo que la fuerza gaceleril es muy intensa en usted...








Saludos


----------



## Hagen (4 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Hamijo... ¿Aún llevas los cortos...?
> 
> 
> Si es así no los suelte hasta los 3000... 8:
> ...



Tonuel, sera el nuevo pepon......... pero bajista.....


----------



## spheratu (4 Feb 2010)

jejeje el dia que vea 3000 en el ibex alucinaré de tal manera que me tendrán que llevar a un sanatorio.
Yo más bien creo que 8000 será el guano final.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Feb 2010)

Abierto corto de ibex en 10752
Es un otm
Buenos dias quiero sangre y todo eso...
Suerte pa tos


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Feb 2010)

SAN por debajo de 10


----------



## Hagen (4 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Ahora esta el dilema de que hacer, yo estoy fuera pero entrar corto tan abajo da miedo y abrir largos con la que esta cayendo es un suicidio a lo HL.



El Ibex esta jodido con los CDS de Ejpain, el resto de europeos cae, pero poco, no han roto nada. 

Hay que ver como se lo toman los cocos, pero pinta guanil


----------



## Hagen (4 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> SAN por debajo de 10



Ya sabemos por quien rezara ZP


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Feb 2010)

¿Cuál es el próximo soporte "teórico"?


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Feb 2010)

Joder ha perdido 100 puntos en lo que me ha costado teclear el saludo anterior?
Coñoooooo!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Feb 2010)

Largo 10.650 con SL en 10.620


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

Me voy un momento a desayunar con todo normal y cuando vuelvo esto está en llamas, vaya desastre 

Yo también sigo corto.


----------



## Catacrack (4 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo también sigo corto.



No te conformas con los 10600 para recoger beneficios, ¿tienes previsto que España se hunda?

Yo ayer cerre cortos y hoy tengo cara de ZP.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2010)

esto ya pinta


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Feb 2010)

parece que tras la primera congestion seguimos para bingo.
Siiiiiiiiii!!


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> No te conformas con los 10600 para recoger beneficios, ¿tienes previsto que España se hunda?
> 
> Yo ayer cerre cortos y hoy tengo cara de ZP.



Bueno, no estoy corto en el Ibex pero si en una cotizada del Ibex, cuando salga digo cual es, lo bueno es que entré con la mitad del cargador el martes, dejé que fuera en mi contra y ayer al volver a beneficios le metí todo el cargador que me quedaba


----------



## Hagen (4 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Me voy un momento a desayunar con todo normal y cuando vuelvo esto está en llamas, vaya desastre
> 
> Yo también sigo corto.



Ha costado ver el inicio de la siguiente onda bajista.......


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

FERROVIAL, las agencias del SAN, han hecho cajada para sujetar al SAN. XD


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2010)




----------



## Wataru_ (4 Feb 2010)

Buenos días ^__^!

Echando una mirada rápida hay que decir que: No hay huevos para entrar... jaja.

Lo esperamos en 10200... para un rapidito :cook:.

Un saludo y hasta la tarde


----------



## destr0 (4 Feb 2010)

Buenas, tengo un rato ahora, y veo que me estáis cuidando a la baja SAN como dije ayer. Gracias, jeje

Parece que la estrategia de día bajista de entre las 9:05 a 9:25 ha vuelto a funcionar hoy.

Saludos y me vuelvo a ir!


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

Apolo, unas gamesas.......... rápidas!!!


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Feb 2010)

Ha sido una caida de unos 320p hasta la congestion en 10650.

No creo que baje otro tanto¿o si? Juas,juas.


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Ha sido una caida de unos 320p hasta la congestion en 10650.
> 
> No creo que baje otro tanto¿o si? Juas,juas.



De momento todo apunta a que si.

edito: creo que ya empiezan a moderarse.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Feb 2010)

Bienvenidos al expreso hacia el infierno.


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

Dentro de FERROVIAL a 7.41€


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

+ carga en FERROVIAL orden de 5000accs a 7.417€


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Feb 2010)

Abierto nuevo corto en 10606.
Ya sabeis que estoy botando en el sofa ¿no?

Edito: vendido en 10646 -1.26%


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

AHora los cortos están en casa de FG +10.30€


----------



## chameleon (4 Feb 2010)

recuerden que estamos ante una "B". después llegaría la C, quizás superando los 5800 del dax


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

Están frenando bastante la bajada pero con muy poco volumen, como vuelvan a meterle vamos a ver más rojillo.

Momento de esperar y ver que ocurre.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Yo voy corto en ITX y TL5 a ver...


----------



## Catacrack (4 Feb 2010)

Yo no estoy en nada, aburrido como una marmota.


----------



## Claca (4 Feb 2010)

Buenos días a todos

Menuda sangría en el ibex. Me acabo de poner en el ordenador ¿alguna explicación razonable? Oh, wait...

Siguiente parada, los 10.500.... Qué cerca están ya los 9.800.


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Están frenando bastante la bajada pero con muy poco volumen, como vuelvan a meterle vamos a ver más rojillo.
> 
> Momento de esperar y ver que ocurre.



Bueno chavales... como no me quiero perder la debacle española me he puesto corto en criteria a 3,29...


hasta los 2 euros no las suelto... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Burney (4 Feb 2010)

las SAN podrían estar haciendo un pullback a los 10 euros, que fué el minimo anterior para luego seguir bajando

si es superado sería una señal alcista importante, aunque yo no creo que lo supere


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Bueno chavales... como no me quiero perder la debacle española me he puesto corto en criteria a 3,29...
> 
> hasta los 2 euros no las suelto... 8:



Yo creo que podría plantarse en los 3.06 hasta el 9 de febrero.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Feb 2010)

Bueno,ahora sabemos que 10600 es la marca a batir.
Os dejo un rato no toqueis nada.
Voy a comprar mas agua.Tuvimos un reventon en la calle ayer a las 15:00 hora Zulu
y no se han puesto a arreglarlo hasta hoy a las 09:30 hra Zulu tambien.Estoy sin agua
Pais de pandereta con Zulus tardanos!!
Agua de Bezoya porque estoy hasta la p**la.


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

No me pregunteis el por qué...


Pero esta noche noche he tenido sueños muy húmedos... :baba:

y hace nada tomé la decisión, hice una tranferencia a R4 y en cuanto pude le di al botón... 


*PIM... PAM... PUM...

GAME OVER...*



Saludos 8:


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que podría plantarse en los 3.06 hasta el 9 de febrero.



el 14 es San Valentín... ¿Cómo lo ves...?



Saludos 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Burney dijo:


> las SAN podrían estar haciendo un pullback a los 10 euros, que fué el minimo anterior para luego seguir bajando
> 
> si es superado sería una señal alcista importante, aunque yo no creo que lo supere



Yes! ::

Estoy esperando ese nivel para meterme corto....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que podría plantarse en los 3.06 hasta el 9 de febrero.



Un poco exagerado... no creo que pase de 7,50 y ya es una buena piña.


Ok Edito, creía que hablabais del SAN, veo un tonuel y un 3 al lado y a veces no hace falta leer más.. XD


----------



## Hagen (4 Feb 2010)

cierro la mitad de mi cargador de corto..... y el resto lo dejo


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Un poco exagerado... no creo que pase de 7,50 y ya es una buena piña.



Se hablaba de Criteria


----------



## Claca (4 Feb 2010)

Otra vez en mínimos de sesión.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Mulder vas corto en Banesto verdad? yo creo que voy a entrar ahora.. XD


----------



## fmc (4 Feb 2010)

Bueno, ya han quitado el tapón del desagüe de nuevo


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder vas corto en Banesto verdad? yo creo que voy a entrar ahora.. XD



No, no es en BTO, pero aun no voy a decir donde voy corto.

Igual probando aciertas 

edito: No te preocupes, lo diré en su momento, pero es que me temo que aquí nos espían.


----------



## sephon (4 Feb 2010)

Los ultimos 6 meses del IBEX han sido un espejismo. A ver cuanto aguantan los otros 6 meses del "rally".


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No, no es en BTO, pero aun no voy a decir donde voy corto.
> 
> Igual probando aciertas
> 
> edito: No te preocupes, lo diré en su momento, pero es que me temo que aquí nos espían.



Pues es una tito botas brand porque en "uropa" les están breando con -8% certified

SI nos espiaran para ampliar nuestros movimientos porque acertamos muchísimas veces los aquí presentes ok...

Pero claro, se pasan los cuidadores, leen a HL y hacen lo contrario....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Pasate un privi Mulder.. que eso no lo lee nadie excepto yo y no soy ciberpepiño/sorayo XD


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Estos de R4 sin cortos del tito... me voy a cagar en sus muertos pa los restos... 


*yo estuve aquí coño...* :8:



Saludos :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Estos de R4 sin cortos del tito... me voy a cagar en sus muertos pa los restos...
> 
> 
> *yo estuve aquí coño...* :8:
> ...



Me han jodido igual que atí... siempre pasa lo mismo cuando esperas al mejor momento del tito para atizarle, no tienen cortos.... Es lo que tiene tener al SAN de cliente, hay que darle prebendas...


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Feb 2010)

Ya he comprado agua y la he puesto a calentar.
El plan es ducharme con una regadera de juguete de mi peque.

Ya se que este hilo sin graficos no vale nada,pero las foreras tendran que chincharse.
A no ser que manejemos cifras importantes.
Astaora.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Feb 2010)

En Interdin sí que hay. Las que tienen capadas hoy son las de OHL desde que estaba en 18.10 :S


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pasate un privi Mulder.. que eso no lo lee nadie excepto yo y no soy ciberpepiño/sorayo XD



Ya lo tienes, no era nada del otro mundo


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Estos de R4 sin cortos del tito... me voy a cagar en sus muertos pa los restos...
> 
> 
> *yo estuve aquí coño...* :8:
> ...





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me han jodido igual que atí... siempre pasa lo mismo cuando esperas al mejor momento del tito para atizarle, no tienen cortos.... Es lo que tiene tener al SAN de cliente, hay que darle prebendas...



Pues en Interdin (que ya sabemos todos que es de pobres  ) si que hay.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> edito: No te preocupes, lo diré en su momento, pero es que me temo que aquí nos espían.



Ludopatia, paranoia,......... la bolsa genera muchas patologías :XX:


----------



## fmc (4 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ludopatia, paranoia,......... la bolsa genera muchas patologías :XX:



sí, sí, tú ríete, pero como va el pobre HL :56:


----------



## ghkghk (4 Feb 2010)

Una pregunta chicos ¿si vendes un valor del Eurostoxx cómo se pagan los impuestos? ¿hay lío por doble imposición? Perdonad mi incultura bursátil.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (4 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

Corregidme si me equivoco.

BAJADAS IMPORTANTES Y CON BASTANTE VOLUMEN. Lo cual indica tendencia bajjista ¿No es así?


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> BAJADAS IMPORTANTES Y CON BASTANTE VOLUMEN. Lo cual indica tendencia bajjista ¿No es así?




No se... voy a tocarme... ahora vuelvo... :baba:


----------



## Catacrack (4 Feb 2010)

fmc dijo:


> sí, sí, tú ríete, pero como va el pobre HL :56:



HL esta contento, le metio cortos al botas y ya se ha recuperado un poco de la ostia de ayer.

Pero nos ha abandonado por kujire, yo creo que se la quiere ligar.

De todas formas no sera pobre hasta que el botas no le embargue el coche y las motos.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Feb 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una pregunta chicos ¿si vendes un valor del Eurostoxx cómo se pagan los impuestos? ¿hay lío por doble imposición? Perdonad mi incultura bursátil.



Aunque parezca mentira... Alemania y España... y otros pocos ) somos el mismo país... juuass.

Nah... se pagan aquí. U eso creo 

Un saludo

Le irá mejor con Kujire que con nosotros si es capaz de descifrar lo que dice. Yo lo deje por imposible... :****


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una pregunta chicos ¿si vendes un valor del Eurostoxx cómo se pagan los impuestos? ¿hay lío por doble imposición? Perdonad mi incultura bursátil.



Los impuestos por ganar en bolsa se pagan por las plusvalías y esas las materializas aquí en España.

El tema de los dividendos también.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Feb 2010)

Ya he vuelto.
Lo que me pregunto es: Si los usanos abren a la baja¿profundizaremos mas?


----------



## fmc (4 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> HL esta contento, le metio cortos al botas y ya se ha recuperado un poco de la ostia de ayer.
> 
> Pero nos ha abandonado por kujire, yo creo que se la quiere ligar.
> 
> De todas formas no sera pobre hasta que el botas no le embargue el coche y las motos.



Por eso, hasta que no se ha ido con ella no ha empezado a ganar.... aquí le observaban los leoncios para cambiar el sentido del mercado


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Feb 2010)

No se si se ha posteado:
Ticker CNBC:German December manufacturing orders -2,3% m/m


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

Ya estoy akiiii,me habian baneado jajajajaja

El botas hoy certifica,las agencias del SAN van a "intentar" cerrar en 10,sera buen momento para ponerse cortos.
Hoy cerramos en minimos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> No se... voy a tocarme... ahora vuelvo... :baba:



hace poco alguien decia que veriamos al SAN en 13 antes que en 11


yo es que lo veo en 8,20 en breve 8:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> HL esta contento, le metio cortos al botas y ya se ha recuperado un poco de la ostia de ayer.
> 
> Pero nos ha abandonado por kujire, yo creo que se la quiere ligar.
> 
> De todas formas no sera pobre hasta que el botas no le embargue el coche y las motos.



HL a descubierto el stop loss,meto ordenes cubro la comision y pongo stop,asi no pierdo,y sigo el metodo,cada 2 ticks que voy ganando voy ajustando uno el stop.
De momento le saque 20 centimos al botas.
que siga la fiesta y recordad hamijos,no toqueis un largo ni con un palo,mirad como me dejaron a mi ayer por hacer el moñas:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

Al botas hoy se le ha cortado la regla jajajajajaja


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No, no es en BTO, pero aun no voy a decir donde voy corto.
> 
> Igual probando aciertas
> 
> edito: No te preocupes, lo diré en su momento, pero es que me temo que aquí nos espían.



Ya te digo que nos espian,yo creo que es pepon que esta resentido.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Al botas hoy se le ha cortado la regla jajajajajaja



WB!!!
 
El que lleva una ostia chula que suma con la de ayer es el POP.


----------



## Catacrack (4 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ya estoy akiiii,me habian baneado jajajajaja



Que has hecho para que te baneen ?

Pon el link que hoy tengo un dia ocioso.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Que has hecho para que te baneen ?
> 
> Pon el link que hoy tengo un dia ocioso.



Llamar a animosa zorra y que se escanera las tetas :


----------



## Catacrack (4 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Llamar a animosa zorra y que se escanera las tetas :



Esto no es forocoches...


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Llamar a animosa zorra y que se escanera las tetas :



Usted no se merecia el baneo... se merecia una medalla... :Aplauso:


Saludos :Aplauso:


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Emilio Botín: España es "un país fuerte y sólido" - 4/02/10 - elEconomista.es


:XX:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> HL a descubierto el stop loss,meto ordenes cubro la comision y pongo stop,asi no pierdo,y sigo el metodo,cada 2 ticks que voy ganando voy ajustando uno el stop.
> De momento le saque 20 centimos al botas.
> que siga la fiesta y recordad hamijos,no toqueis un largo ni con un palo,mirad como me dejaron a mi ayer por hacer el moñas:



Bien! al fin has aprendido a poner stops, no dejes de usarlos aunque te salten mucho, cuando hay dias volátiles te pueden hacer palmar varias veces, se paciente y sigue usándolos.

Parece que lo de ponerse largo o corto aun no lo tienes claro, así que te lo diré de una forma enérgica:

¡es el timing, estúpido!

Hay momentos para ponerse corto y momentos para ponerse largo, acertar con una dirección u otra es una cuestión de timing.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Bien! al fin has aprendido a poner stops, no dejes de usarlos aunque te salten mucho, cuando hay dias volátiles te pueden hacer palmar varias veces, se paciente y sigue usándolos.
> 
> Parece que lo de ponerse largo o corto aun no lo tienes claro, así que te lo diré de una forma enérgica:
> 
> ...



Yo creo que el momento de ponerse largo llegara en los 4.000 del ibex,hasta entonces no los toco ni con un palo!!!


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Llamar a animosa zorra y que se escanera las tetas :



Animosa siempre busca que la insulten para que te baneen, ya hace mucho que usa esa estrategia. Yo siempre me meto con ella muy sibilinamente o la pongo en el más sonrojante de los ridículos pero siempre sin insultarle directamente y con buenas palabras aunque estén envenenadas, estoy seguro de que le hago enfadar más porque no me banean.

Aunque hace tiempo que no le dedico mis delicatessen, jejeje.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Emilio Botín: España es "un país fuerte y sólido" - 4/02/10 - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> :XX:
> ...



Año de cortos sin duda :XX:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Animosa siempre busca que la insulten para que te baneen, ya hace mucho que usa esa estrategia. Yo siempre me meto con ella muy sibilinamente o la pongo en el más sonrojante de los ridículos pero siempre sin insultarle directamente y con buenas palabras aunque estén envenenadas, estoy seguro de que le hago enfadar más porque no me banean.
> 
> Aunque hace tiempo que no le dedico mis delicatessen, jejeje.



Es un troll,solo entra a dar por culo,con el pisito de alcorcon,que se vaya a visilleras.com,yo creo que calopez la deja para crear audiencia y tener entretenido al populacho.


----------



## Claca (4 Feb 2010)

Yo sigo con esta idea en la cabeza. Para mí es vital vigilar qué hace en el rango de los 500-800. Si se aleja mucho más de la línea marcada, creo que se irá con violencia hasta los 9.500. Otras veces ha estado tonteando y luego se ha metido de nuevo dentro, por lo que un cierre como el que muy probablemente veamos hoy activa las alarmas, pero todavía no confirma nada. La pérdida de la MM200 refuerza el lado corto, pero aplico la misma prudencia.


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo creo que el momento de ponerse largo llegara en los 4.000 del ibex,hasta entonces no los toco ni con un palo!!!



De aquí al 4000 del Ibex habrán muchos momentos para ponerse largo y muchos momentos para ponerse corto, has de ser capaz de identificarlos, a no ser que vayas a muy largo plazo. Pero sacarle 2 cts. al botas no es lo que yo entiendo por 'largo plazo'


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Alguien me puede decir como ver tl5 en tiempo real? no encuentro donde...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> De aquí al 4000 del Ibex habrán muchos momentos para ponerse largo y muchos momentos para ponerse corto, has de ser capaz de identificarlos, a no ser que vayas a muy largo plazo. Pero sacarle 2 cts. al botas no es lo que yo entiendo por 'largo plazo'



La estrategia es intradiar....cojer un corto bueno en un rebote,hacer puntos y dejarlo quieto...como ayer,entrada a corto en 11200 y dejarlos ahi quietos,ya tienes un buen colchon de puntos y dejas el intradia para tus ratos libres,ayer me fallo entrar por 2 putos puntos.
Si tienes acciones en corto y les sacas ya bastante y es algun banquito ponle stop y dejalos long time.


----------



## Catacrack (4 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir como ver tl5 en tiempo real? no encuentro donde...



Encendiendo la TV :Baile:

Jajaja yo tengo R4 con las 5 mejores posiciones de C/V y en ecobolsa si te registras tienes tiempo real.


----------



## Claca (4 Feb 2010)

Por cierto ¿os acordáis de los 1.500 puntos de diferencia entre el ibex y el dow? Yo no 

Sentimiento de mercado en España:

Alcista 29.3% 
Neutral 12.0% 
Bajista 58.7% 

Es curioso -o no-, porque creo que la semana pasada había más bajistas. La encuesta cerró ayer, de modo que lo de hoy no ha influido en las votaciones.


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir como ver tl5 en tiempo real? no encuentro donde...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir como ver tl5 en tiempo real? no encuentro donde...



No tienes visual chart o prorealtime?
Te los dejan unos dias de prueba gratis.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

En el trabajo no me funciona lo del R4 y para los otros programas no tengo ram suficiente y a parte me lo capa bastante el ordenador...

Los análisis en el kelly porque en el trabajo mas allá de yahoo o google jodido...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> En el trabajo no me funciona lo del R4 y para los otros programas no tengo ram suficiente y a parte me lo capa bastante el ordenador...
> 
> Los análisis en el kelly porque en el trabajo mas allá de yahoo o google jodido...



Que quieres que te diga?
Grafico,precios....yo la veo para cortos ya,metele.


----------



## Claca (4 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


>



Tonuel, se te echaba de menos. Desapareciste en el amanecer del botas, pero vuelves en su ocaso. Sabía que no nos abandonarías :_)


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> En el trabajo no me funciona lo del R4 y para los otros programas no tengo ram suficiente y a parte me lo capa bastante el ordenador...



¿Y qué ordenador te han dado...?

¿un pentium... uno... ? 


Saludos


----------



## chollero (4 Feb 2010)

alguien sabe de algun foro de bolsa en tiempo real, en el que los foreros acierten prediciones de vez en cuando?


----------



## fmc (4 Feb 2010)

Una pregunta, quiero meter un stop dinámico en R4 para probar....

1. En el campo "si sube de" se pone la diferencia de puntos (o porcentaje) respecto del mínimo que marque, no el valor total del índice ¿no?

2. Si la orden es limitada, ¿el incremento de puntos es hacia arriba o hacia abajo? Supongo que siempre hacia arriba para garantizar que entre la orden ¿no? (estoy hablando de un stop para un corto)

Ejemplo: mini-ibex a 10600. Pongo una orden "si sube de 20 puntos", limitada a incremento de 20 puntos. Entonces cuando llegue a 10620 pone una orden de compra a 10640, que entrará normalmente a 10625 ¿correcto? ienso:


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

chollero dijo:


> alguien sabe de algun foro de bolsa en tiempo real, en el que los foreros acierten prediciones de vez en cuando?



Aquí:

Foros de casas: foro de inmobiliarias, foro de pisos, foro de alquiler, foro de hipotecas


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Aquí:
> 
> Foros de casas: foro de inmobiliarias, foro de pisos, foro de alquiler, foro de hipotecas



Discrepo...


con éstas nunca te equivocas... ienso:


Cortina Decor, Estores enrollables, Cortinas y estores a medida


Saludos :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Y qué ordenador te han dado...?
> 
> ¿un pentium... uno... ?
> 
> ...



Bueno, como los programas que manejas tu no van mas allá de los de la play entiendo tu comentario...

Fuera a parte tengo que hacer 1000 chanchullos para poder instalarlo y se cuelga cada 2 por 3, necesito algo WEB...


----------



## chollero (4 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Aquí:
> 
> Foros de casas: foro de inmobiliarias, foro de pisos, foro de alquiler, foro de hipotecas



usted ultimamente acierta mucho, es mas me deja impresionado a veces, es cuando corrije sus predicciones cuando mete la pata, creo que fue el lunes cuando usted dijo que habria bajadas miercoles y jueves


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Que quieres que te diga?
> Grafico,precios....yo la veo para cortos ya,metele.



Le he metido esta mañana en el arreón parriba, quiero ver online como van...


----------



## no_loko (4 Feb 2010)

La diferencia de precio de cotización entre BBVA y SAN es menor de 40 cent. en estos momentos ienso:


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

chollero dijo:


> usted ultimamente acierta mucho, es mas me deja impresionado a veces, es cuando corrije sus predicciones cuando mete la pata, creo que fue el lunes cuando usted dijo que habria bajadas miercoles y jueves



El sábado pasado también lo dije, no he corregido nada, solo me equivoqué con el dia 2 martes:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2428873-post73113.html

edito: casi acierto con el mínimo del Ibex...


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno, como los programas que manejas tu no van mas allá de los de la play entiendo tu comentario...



:no:

Pobre iluso... soy un friki de la informática y siempre voy a la última, equipos montados y overclockeados a tope by tonuel certified... 8:



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Fuera a parte tengo que hacer 1000 chanchullos para poder instalarlo y se cuelga cada 2 por 3, necesito algo WEB...



cómprate un iphone... creo que van más rápidos que tu cacharro... 8:


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> :no:
> 
> Pobre iluso... soy un friki de la informática y siempre voy a la última, equipos montados y overclockeados a tope by tonuel certified... 8:



Lástima que luego la cagues poniéndoles windows :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> :no:
> 
> Pobre iluso... soy un friki de la informática y siempre voy a la última, equipos montados y overclockeados a tope by tonuel certified... 8:
> 
> ...



Lee bien tonuel:

"ordenador del trabajo"

Lo pillas ya?

Ya sabes, red capada, accesos capados, etc etc....

Saludos....:XX:

Edit: Y por supesto, no me gasto ni 1€ en un ordenador, ni tlf ni nada, para mi es dinero tirado si me lo dan gratis!


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Lee bien tonuel:
> 
> "ordenador del trabajo"
> 
> ...



Lo habia leido perfectamente... 

Si fueras un jefazo te montarias un maquinón para trabajar agusto... ser un currela es lo que tiene... ya sabes... 8:


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

Otras 5000accs de FERROVIAL....


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lástima que luego la cagues poniéndoles windows :XX:



Ahora mismo tengo instalados en Raid 0 y dos particiones el Windows XP Professional de 32 bits y el Windows 7 Ultimate de 64 bits... un pepinaco hoyga... :Baile:

El problema de linux es que no es compatible con muchos de los programas que utilizamos... c'est la vie hamijo...








Saludos 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo habia leido perfectamente...
> 
> Si fueras un jefazo te montarias un maquinón para trabajar agusto... ser un currela es lo que tiene... ya sabes... 8:
> 
> ...



Eso me lo cuentas cuando empieces a trajar y deje tu mami de hacerte la cama. "

Venga tonu, ponte a estudiar y no te quiero ver mirando el IBEX"


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Eso me lo cuentas cuando empieces a trabajar y deje tu mami de hacerte la cama. "
> 
> Venga tonu, ponte a estudiar y no te quiero ver mirando el IBEX"



Que no te sepa mal ser un currela... no hay que avergonzarse por ello... :no:



Saludos 8:


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

¿Lo hueles muchacho...? :Baile:



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Que no te sepa mal ser un currela... no hay que avergonzarse por ello... :no:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



Cerraste ya tus cortos en 7000 8000 y 9000 puntos? 

En serio, ponte a estudiar que ya va siendo hora de que acabes la carrera...


----------



## ddddd (4 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Otras 5000accs de FERROVIAL....



Esperemos a ver que pasa, da miedo la bajada que está pegando, pero ya parece demasiado castigo.

Yo estoy dentro desde los 7,28, cruzemos los dedos.

¿Qué timing tienes para ella DP?

Saludos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> Esperemos a ver que pasa, da miedo la bajada que está pegando, pero ya parece demasiado castigo.
> 
> Yo estoy dentro desde los 7,28, cruzemos los dedos.
> 
> ...



Los teníes cuadrados entrado largos ahí, habéis visto las concesiones de obra pública?


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cerraste ya tus cortos en 7000 8000 y 9000 puntos?
> 
> En serio, ponte a estudiar que ya va siendo hora de que acabes la carrera...



Nunca he abierto cortos en los 7000 u 8000 del ibex... como por todos es conocido... 8:

y usted póngase a trabajar... que para eso le pagan... 



Saludos 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Nunca he abierto cortos en los 7000 u 8000 del ibex... como por todos es conocido... 8:
> 
> y usted póngase a trabajar... que para eso le pagan...
> 
> ...



Es lo que tiene no ser currito, veo que de esto no entiendes...

Saludos.


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> Esperemos a ver que pasa, da miedo la bajada que está pegando, pero ya parece demasiado castigo.
> 
> Yo estoy dentro desde los 7,28, cruzemos los dedos.
> 
> ...




Pues va por los 7,13... sin acritud y tal... 8:


----------



## no_loko (4 Feb 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Nadie se anima a acompañarme en Inditex poniendose corto ahora?
> No va a superar el 45,89 estoy seguro,ya vereis como se desploma.



Gracias tío. Llamaste mi atención ese día en ITX que no seguía y me convenciste. Te hice caso y hoy he cerrado con muy buenas plusvalías. Si alguna vez te vienes por el norte te invito a una mariscada.

Un saludo y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Sylar (4 Feb 2010)

Venga que nos vamos. ¿Qué pasa ahora?

Edito: ya veo que es el paro semanal. Pues si los USa deciden hostiarse hoy, ya es lo que faltaba.


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Es lo que tiene no ser currito, veo que de esto no entiendes...





si en el trabajo tienes internet capado... :fiufiu:

Por cierto, yo la tengo más larga...


Saludos


----------



## Rory B Bellows (4 Feb 2010)

Joder, estoy viendo el Ibex ahora mismo y -3,30%

Cuesta abajo y sin frenos.


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

*pim pam pum...*


y voy corto... :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

no_loko dijo:


> Gracias tío. Llamaste mi atención ese día en ITX que no seguía y me convenciste. Te hice caso y hoy he cerrado con muy buenas plusvalías. Si alguna vez te vienes por el norte te invito a una mariscada.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias de nuevo.



Pues están a 42,11... hoy era el día bueno para abrir los cortos, antes estaba tela de peligrosa, suerte que no llegó a 47---


----------



## chollero (4 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Otras 5000accs de FERROVIAL....



le van a dejar el culo como el Loetschberg


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> Esperemos a ver que pasa, da miedo la bajada que está pegando, pero ya parece demasiado castigo.
> 
> Yo estoy dentro desde los 7,28, cruzemos los dedos.





chollero dijo:


> le van a dejar el culo como el Loetschberg


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

He vendido 5000accs en 7.136€ ... hoy la vemos a 7.00€ se ha visto en la subasta.


----------



## Claca (4 Feb 2010)

He entrado largo, stop de beneficios puesto. Me echan seguro, pero si suena la flauta...

PD: De beneficios no, de comisiones.


----------



## no_loko (4 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues están a 42,11... hoy era el día bueno para abrir los cortos, antes estaba tela de peligrosa, suerte que no llegó a 47---



Van a seguir bajando, seguro. Pero es que llevo días abriendo cortos a diestro y siniestro y estaba muy apalancado. He cerrado ITX por el alto beneficio en muy poco tiempo.

Me está jodiendo TRE que está fortísimo aguantando las bajadas. De todas formas estoy convencido de que si se consolidan las bajadas a corto-medio, va a bajar y mucho, y algunos días en porcentajes de dos dígitos. Veremos.

Me apetece mucho tambien MTS para cortos. Pero voy a esperar.

Un saludo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

no_loko dijo:


> Van a seguir bajando, seguro. Pero es que llevo días abriendo cortos a diestro y siniestro y estaba muy apalancado. He cerrado ITX por el alto beneficio en muy poco tiempo.
> 
> Me está jodiendo TRE que está fortísimo aguantando las bajadas. De todas formas estoy convencido de que si se consolidan las bajadas a corto-medio, va a bajar y mucho, y algunos días en porcentajes de dos dígitos. Veremos.
> 
> ...



Tambiéne stoy pendiente, se van a pegar una buena piña dentro de no mucho.

ITX puede estar mañana en 38€ si nos despistamos...


----------



## no_loko (4 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tambiéne stoy pendiente, se van a pegar una buena piña dentro de no mucho.




No paran de dar buenas noticias estos días del valor. Hoy le han subido el precio objetivo a 49€... Ya sabes.


----------



## Depeche (4 Feb 2010)

no_loko me alegro de que me hicieras caso con Inditex y hayas ganado buenas plusvalias, te voy a decir 2 que tambien pueden dar buenos beneficios poniéndose corto a la baja:Técnicas Reunidas y Ebro Puleva.
Por cierto,soy hijo de gallegos y voy mucho por el norte,sobretodo a Lugo y Orense,jeje.
Suerte.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Jeje Depeche te molan las mismas para cortos que para mi... pero ten cuidado con Puleva que veremos a ver si la venden y te quedas bien pilaldo...

Yo sigo corto en ITX, y creo que me lo voy a quedar un tiempo.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Feb 2010)

Buenas,

Que suerte tenéis, todos cortos, yo voy larga...

QUE NOOOOOO, QUE ES BROMA.

Por una vez yo también sigo la tendencia... corta en Eurostoxx desde 2800.

Veo cierta acritud por aquí, y eso que hay guano para dar y regalar...


----------



## no_loko (4 Feb 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> no_loko me alegro de que me hicieras caso con Inditex y hayas ganado buenas plusvalias, te voy a decir 2 que tambien pueden dar buenos beneficios poniéndose corto a la baja:Técnicas Reunidas y Ebro Puleva.
> Por cierto,soy hijo de gallegos y voy mucho por el norte,sobretodo a Lugo y Orense,jeje.
> Suerte.



Pues cuando te acerques, avisa, que yo vivo muy cerca...

Un saludo.


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

Fuera de FERROVIAL al 100%


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Feb 2010)

Madre mía!!! La que está cayendo! Cuando se ponga Tonuel a certificar esta tarde lo van a banear por spam :XX:


----------



## Claca (4 Feb 2010)

Fuera del largo con +5. Ridículo, pero mira.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Que zorras las tl5 cómo están aguantando, me dan pánico, son de lo más impredecible...

Deberían de estar metiendose una leche de órdago...


----------



## spheratu (4 Feb 2010)

Venga,vamos p'al 8000,despues rebotito,y en verano guanazo,parte 2.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Que suerte tenéis, todos cortos, yo voy larga...
> 
> ...



Pues imaginate que me hubiera tocado currar de turno de mañana,y me pierdo el fiestorro...
Corto de milagro.


----------



## Lonchafina (4 Feb 2010)

Vaya ostia se está comiendo hoy el ibex. Cae ahora el 3,52%, y el eurostoxx el 1,05%. Nunca había visto tanta diferencia entre estos dos mercados.


----------



## no_loko (4 Feb 2010)

SAN muy cerca de soporte relevante...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

Cierro contrato corto gordo en 10500 madre mia que esparrame


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Que zorras las tl5 cómo están aguantando, me dan pánico, son de lo más impredecible...
> 
> Deberían de estar metiendose una leche de órdago...



Aguantalas no seas maricon,ya caeran.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

no_loko dijo:


> SAN muy cerca de soporte relevante...



Se la va a pegar, banesto está pillando carrerilla...(-4,43%)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Aguantalas no seas maricon,ya caeran.



Prefiero ser gay y tener dinero en la cuenta 

No en serio, como sople un ligero rumor de div, se pone a 12€ y me violean.


----------



## Burney (4 Feb 2010)

hola a todos

hay que vigilar la zona del 10100 del IBEX, ahí está el 38,2% de fibonacci del tramo de minimos de marzo a máximos de hace un mes.

En el SAN tengo punto de entrada (para rebote) en el 9,50.


PD: En 9950 tiene un máximo de onda, así que también es un nivel importante a vigilar para no estar corto en ese nivel.


----------



## Depeche (4 Feb 2010)

yo de momento sigo en ITX pero ya tengo en la recámara Tecnicas Reunidas,ITX creo que la bajaran hasta 41 por lo que en 41,15 ya las liquidaría, por encima tiene una miniresistencia en 42,65 que si la supera rebotará algo más pero no creo que pueda,supongo que perderá el 42 esta tarde,espero que Tecnicas Reunidas me espere donde está y no se desplome todavia.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Prefiero ser gay y tener dinero en la cuenta
> 
> No en serio, como sople un ligero rumor de div, se pone a 12€ y me violean.



Pon stop 10 centimos menos que tu punto de entrada y deja correr las ganancias


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

BBVA en subasta


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

Como el ibex pierda los 10500 le meto otro contrato gordo.


----------



## Claca (4 Feb 2010)

Por favor ¿alguien podría mirar si por la zona queda algún gap del pasado (10400 - 10500)?

Muy agradecido


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Pon stop 10 centimos menos que tu punto de entrada y deja correr las ganancias



Estoy cambiando de estrategia, hago entradas y salidas rápidas y llevo acertando lunes, martes, miercoles, y jueves... vamos que me da para vivir...

Estos 2 cortos los veo bien para mantener el viernes (que creo que nos la pegamos aún más) pero paso de stops, entro a mercado y salgo a mercado, para de riesgos de quedarme pillado.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Como el ibex pierda los 10500 le meto otro contrato gordo.



Si eso de ganar pasta sienta mal... ¡Pero espérate a un rebotillo jodio!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> BBVA en subasta



Me estoy tocando....


----------



## Dawkins (4 Feb 2010)

Jooooder.. vaya ostia se esta dando.. pf


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Por favor ¿alguien podría mirar si por la zona queda algún gap del pasado (10400 - 10500)?
> 
> Muy agradecido



Yo no veo ninguno.


----------



## Catacrack (4 Feb 2010)

Si me lo cuentan no me lo creo -3,60% España esta herida de muerte.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Feb 2010)

Los 10.500 tienen pinta de que no nos van a aguartar. ¿Cuál es la próxima estación?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

Contrato gordo en el 10500 coño empujad para abajoooooooo a romperlooooo


----------



## Claca (4 Feb 2010)

Gracias, Mulder. 

España triplica las pérdidas de Europa, esta caída del ibex es pánico absoluto.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

sell sell sell sell :d


----------



## Diegales (4 Feb 2010)

?Se puede saber que habeis tocado?
Me despierto y me encuentro el IBEX perdiendo 350 puntos!!
Menuda casqueria!!


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Los 10.500 tienen pinta de que no nos van a aguartar. ¿Cuál es la próxima estación?



Con algo de solidez,los 10000.


----------



## fmc (4 Feb 2010)

¿Están esperando a los americanos para dejar atrás el 10500?


----------



## otropepito (4 Feb 2010)

Tonuel, Ferrovial te necesita más que nunca. Pero yo que tú, no me pondría corto mucho tiempo.


----------



## no_loko (4 Feb 2010)

Están aguantando energéticas y sector industrial. Pero a esta fiesta están todos invitados, y tarde o temprano tendrán que salir a bailar...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

Pongo stop 10510


----------



## Catacrack (4 Feb 2010)

Diegales dijo:


> ?Se puede saber que habeis tocado?
> Me despierto y me encuentro el IBEX perdiendo 350 puntos!!
> Menuda casqueria!!




Usted no necesitar ganar en bolsa, levantarse a las 15h es de ricos...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)




----------



## Depeche (4 Feb 2010)

Yo veo soporte del ibex en 10200


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Usted no necesitar ganar en bolsa, levantarse a las 15h es de ricos...



Se ha levantado a las 9 como mínimo, vive en USA por si no te has dado cuenta


----------



## Burney (4 Feb 2010)

aqui veis lo que comentaba antes de los posibles soportes del ibex en versión gráfica

aconsejo prudencia con los cortos si se llega a esos niveles


----------



## pyn (4 Feb 2010)

Vaya cacería. Espero que nadie fuese largo sin SL...


----------



## Diegales (4 Feb 2010)

Por estas lejanas tierras todavia no ha amanecido.


Catacrack dijo:


> Usted no necesitar ganar en bolsa, levantarse a las 15h es de ricos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Mixtables CZZ ha cerrado GAP, creo que hoy va a por los máximos.

Tiene otro en 8,60, yo podría una orden de compra por ahí cerca.. me puedes decir como va el mercado del azucar ¿?


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

otropepito dijo:


> Tonuel, Ferrovial te necesita más que nunca. Pero yo que tú, no me pondría corto mucho tiempo.



Estoy posteando en el restaurante cabrones... 


Quien me mandaría a mi ponerme corto esta manana...


----------



## chollero (4 Feb 2010)

el ibex está arrastrando al Dow jones


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Vaya cacería. Espero que nadie fuese largo sin SL...



Creo que LCASC se puso largo ayer por la tarde... pero seguro que puso SL.


----------



## Burney (4 Feb 2010)

chollero dijo:


> el ibex está arrastrando al Dow jones



si es que lo que no consiga mister bean...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Igual hoy es un buen día para intradía en ARIA.


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

El MAX culpable de FERR es BSN... vaya panda de mamo..... ha sido venderlas y seguir bajando.


----------



## Catacrack (4 Feb 2010)

Creo que hoy en caritas junto con el menu regalaban acciones de Ferrovial...


----------



## explorador (4 Feb 2010)

joder es ponerse a rezar ZP y mira la que ha liado, si esta claro que tanto desprecio no iba a salir gratuito, el de arriba le jode más la hipocresia, que hablarle claro.


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

Los mafiosos de CYCC subiendo... lo advertíiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Diegales (4 Feb 2010)

Efectivamente. En USA estoy, pero en la otra costa. 

Por cierto los USAnos se han abierto de color rojo pasion....



Catacrack dijo:


> Usted no necesitar ganar en bolsa, levantarse a las 15h es de ricos...





Mulder dijo:


> Se ha levantado a las 9 como mínimo, vive en USA por si no te has dado cuenta


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

Hijos de puta me han tirado el stop


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Jajaja no sabía lo de ZP, pero últimamente el Ibex le chiva cuando no lo hace bien XD


----------



## Burney (4 Feb 2010)

joder ferrovial qué mala pinta... como pierda los 7 euros se va bastante más abajo... y además con una figura algo distorsionada pero muy parecida al doble techo...

por cierto esta tiene una divergencia bajista en su MACD diario de campeonato

así que yo no estaría largo...


----------



## Depeche (4 Feb 2010)

Inditex la van a tirar ahora,supongo que perderá el soporte de 42 euros,intentaré cerrar posición corta cerca de 41.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Czz va a rebotar...


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

Rascadas algunas NVAX a 2.14USD no me han vendido muchas... solo 7240accs....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

san en subasta


----------



## Burney (4 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Los mafiosos de CYCC subiendo... lo advertíiiiiiiiiiiii



a ver si luego esos mafiosos _se dan un garbeo_ por las NVAX...


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

NVAX, tienen que estallar por encima de 3.00USD ... ahora estoy acumulando... me gustan los fondos que la llevan en cartera.


----------



## destr0 (4 Feb 2010)

Buenas tardes, estoy desde el coche siguiendo esto, con el portatil en modo superfriki, y está a punto de darme algo ya....

Recordáis mi apuesta? creo que me voy a quedar corto, en el doble sentido de la palabra


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

iBEX -4,15% RECORD EN NEOWANO!!!! ERA


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Me estoy tocando y partiendo la caja... jajaja

creo que están apunto de echarme del local... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## destr0 (4 Feb 2010)

Por cierto, SAN en subasta


----------



## Hagen (4 Feb 2010)

El euro en 137,9xx..... se veia esta mañana que llegaba el guanazo solo viendo el euro....


----------



## Claca (4 Feb 2010)

¡Welcome back to 2008!

10.415,50 -472,90 -4,3432%


----------



## jems38 (4 Feb 2010)

Vaya! Los gráficos del Ibex se parecen cada vez más a los gráficos de Argentina antes del batacazo. Que cosas...


----------



## rosonero (4 Feb 2010)

Y yo en el curro fuera de todo :

Ibex: con el patrocinio de PutaLocura.com


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Feb 2010)

Record de onanismo en el hilo "habeis visto el Ibex35"


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

Jajajajajajajajajajajaj
Hoy es un dia grande,que recordaremos siempre zp cierra la bolsaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa jajajajja


----------



## spheratu (4 Feb 2010)

El oscuro reino de Onán ha invadido estos lares....


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Y yo en el curro fuera de todo :
> 
> Ibex: con el patrocinio de PutaLocura.com



Ja ja ja rosonero me has leido el pensamiento.
Hoy en el telediario:

Al que echaron del restaurante porque se tocaba mientras se descojonaba solo mirando su iphone.
Al que pillaron tocandose en el coche mientras mira numeritos rojos en un portatil.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Feb 2010)

vamos que nos vamos!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Si hubiera tenido kinders de meterle a ABG también.. vaya pasta voy ganando hoy...


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

ZP nunca falla.... en el blog de K... lo adelantamos en primicia!!!! XDDDDDD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

T5 10,3 Luca te vas a forrar como caiga de 10,25


----------



## Diegales (4 Feb 2010)

Quinientos puntitos menos, uno detras de otro. 

?No son esos muchos puntos para un solo dia? 

10386.50

*-501.90

(-4.61%)*


----------



## rosonero (4 Feb 2010)

¿Donde echará el freno el SP? ¿1080-1075?


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Feb 2010)

Si si si, reiros y pedid guano, ya veréis que descojono el día que el periódico amanezca con:

CORRALITO EN HISPANISTAN
TODOS LOS BANCOS INTERVENIDOS
RENTA4, INTERDIN E IG MARKETS DEJAN SIN DINERO A MILLONES DE INVERSORES.


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hijos de puta me han tirado el stop





Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajajajaj
> Hoy es un dia grande,que recordaremos siempre zp cierra la bolsaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa jajajajja




Y por que cojones pones un stop...???????


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Está bajando tanto que igual pongo un SP , que pude que mantenga estos cortos hasta primavera XD


----------



## Depeche (4 Feb 2010)

He estado revisando el gráfico del ibex y creo que frenará su caída en 10.255


----------



## Burney (4 Feb 2010)

joder la que le han metido a SOS

-14%...

me tienta zeltia en 4 €, pero hasta que el ibex no llegue a la zona del 10.000 no me la juego con ningún largo


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si si si, reiros y pedid guano, ya veréis que descojono el día que el periódico amanezca con:
> 
> CORRALITO EN HISPANISTAN
> TODOS LOS BANCOS INTERVENIDOS
> RENTA4, INTERDIN E IG MARKETS DEJAN SIN DINERO A MILLONES DE INVERSORES.



Para lo que me queda en la cuenta :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si si si, reiros y pedid guano, ya veréis que descojono el día que el periódico amanezca con:
> 
> CORRALITO EN HISPANISTAN
> TODOS LOS BANCOS INTERVENIDOS
> RENTA4, INTERDIN E IG MARKETS DEJAN SIN DINERO A MILLONES DE INVERSORES.



Pecata, si me cambian mis USD a neopesetas devaluadas, sí que me voy a reir  $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si si si, reiros y pedid guano, ya veréis que descojono el día que el periódico amanezca con:
> 
> CORRALITO EN HISPANISTAN
> TODOS LOS BANCOS INTERVENIDOS
> RENTA4, INTERDIN E IG MARKETS DEJAN SIN DINERO A MILLONES DE INVERSORES.





Aun no has sacado tu ahorros de hispanistan....?????:cook:


----------



## Blackbird (4 Feb 2010)

Hoy el IBEX acaba en positivo. A que he conseguido que alguien sonria?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Tele5 10,15, me tengo que contener mucho en el trabajo para que no se me note!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Aun no has sacado tu ahorros de hispanistan....?????:cook:



¿qué ahorros?
¿tú no lees el hilo?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

Telecinco en subasta jajajaja
Por el culo te la hinco,, llevo ganados hoy mas de 4k y esta mañana tenia la cuenta solo con 6k para operar,si tengo lo que tenia dias atras gano hoy y no es vacile 5 kilos de los de antes.


----------



## cemento (4 Feb 2010)

jeje...
Y a Prisa??


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

FERROVIAL, con el canje ... de CINTRA ... sacó beneficio... por este motivo el Bot-as las está vendiendo a tó leshe... la veo en 5,00€


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Aun no has sacado tu ahorros de hispanistan....?????:cook:



Tonuel se me caen lagrimones...hoy es un dia grande,que mame el san y todos,las van a pagar todas juntas.

Que alegriaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

Las agencias están vendiendo ellas son las que están provocando la caída... saben que mañana lo BARATO de hoy ... SERÁ MUY CARO!!!!


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Jajajajajaja... Trata de arrancarlo Pepe... :XX:


----------



## chollero (4 Feb 2010)

Zetataparo en USA

No explotarás al jornalero pobre y necesitado, ya sea de tus hermanos o de los extranjeros (...) En su día le darás su jornal pues es pobre (...) Los padres no morirán por los hijos ni los hijos por los padres".

este tio es tonto? ó lo parece?


----------



## Claca (4 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Telecinco en subasta jajajaja
> Por el culo te la hinco,, llevo ganados hoy mas de 4k y esta mañana tenia la cuenta solo con 6k para operar,si tengo lo que tenia dias atras gano hoy y no es vacile 5 kilos de los de antes.



Puta madre, pero ahora no la cagues, que vas bien. Olvida el pasado y céntrate en el presente. 4k está extremadamente bien, ya puedes estar contento


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Feb 2010)

R3v3nant

El unico obstaculo hacia los 10000 esta en 10274 que fue resistencia en la bajada fatidica de octubre y coincide con el fibo 38,1 de toda la bajada hasta marzo 09.Es una resistencia de calibre medio.


----------



## rosonero (4 Feb 2010)

Ibex -5%

Tonuel, ve a comprar tinta para certificar que hoy tienes trabajo hasta tarde.


----------



## Diegales (4 Feb 2010)

Diegales: Hola, buenas tardes. 
Tonuel: ?Que queria?
Diegales: Venia por mi certificado. 
Tonuel: Bien, ?donde estan los papeles?
Diegales: Aqui, aqui... 

10339.50 *-548.90* *(-5.04%)*
Open 10887.50 High 10918.50 Low 10339.50

Time: Feb 04, 14:58:47 GMT


----------



## Burney (4 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> NVAX, tienen que estallar por encima de 3.00USD ... ahora estoy acumulando... me gustan los fondos que la llevan en cartera.



por técnico hace divergencias bastante alcistas, similares a las que tenia CRXX cuando estaba en 0,80...


----------



## Rocket (4 Feb 2010)

Yo digo lo de siempre... en breve volveremos a ver un ibex sobre los 9000 puntos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Aun no has sacado tu ahorros de hispanistan....?????:cook:



yo un 50% sí hamijo


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2010)

Rocket dijo:


> Yo digo lo de siempre... en breve volveremos a ver un ibex sobre los 9000 puntos.



y el SAN a 3,5


----------



## BILU (4 Feb 2010)

Rocket dijo:


> Yo digo lo de siempre... en breve volveremos a ver un ibex sobre los 9000 puntos.



Y menos, yo apuesto 7500


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Diegales dijo:


> Diegales: Hola, buenas tardes.
> Tonuel: ?Que queria?
> Diegales: Venia por mi certificado.
> Tonuel: Bien, ?donde estan los papeles?
> ...



Al cierre hamijo... al cierre...


----------



## Burney (4 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tonuel se me caen lagrimones...hoy es un dia grande,que mame el san y todos,las van a pagar todas juntas.
> 
> Que alegriaaaaaaaaaaa



me alegro HL

ayer leyéndote en el blog de Kujire empezaba a temer que fueras a tirarte de un puente... 



tonuel dijo:


> Al cierre hamijo... al cierre...



qué son de impacientes...


----------



## Diegales (4 Feb 2010)

Diegales: Hola, buenas tardes. 
Tonuel: ?Que queria?
Diegales: Venia por mi certificado. 
Tonuel: Bien, ?donde estan los papeles?
Diegales: Aqui, aqui... 

10339.50 *-548.90* *(-5.04%)*
Open 10887.50 High 10918.50 Low 10339.50

Time: Feb 04, 14:58:47 GMT


----------



## rosonero (4 Feb 2010)

Portugal, Spain Lead Worldwide Decline in Stocks; Dollar Gains - Bloomberg.com

Líderes junto a Portugal


----------



## Astur147 (4 Feb 2010)

Tonuel hoy tienes trabajo!!

Ahora si que si, seguro que de camino al guano tienes que hacer Nelsons nuevos


----------



## Claca (4 Feb 2010)

Se pierden los 300...


----------



## rosonero (4 Feb 2010)

Bueno, ya está bien de comernos la ....., empezar a confesar quien se ha puesto ya largo para el rebote de mañana


----------



## Depeche (4 Feb 2010)

El ibex ya debería rebotar en estos niveles, mientras Inditex 41,70


----------



## Catacrack (4 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Bueno, ya está bien de comernos la ....., empezar a confesar quien se ha puesto ya largo para el rebote de mañana



Yo no me atrevo de entrar y llevo fuera de mercado todo el dia.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Feb 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> R3v3nant
> 
> El unico obstaculo hacia los 10000 esta en 10274 que fue resistencia en la bajada fatidica de octubre y coincide con el fibo 38,1 de toda la bajada hasta marzo 09.Es una resistencia de calibre medio.



Ahí se ha parado de momento.


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

Hoy no hago más que acordarme de aquella canción que decía:

"todos queremos máaaas, todos queremos mássss..."


----------



## Depeche (4 Feb 2010)

Ibex 10255 aqui tiene que rebotar


----------



## Bambi (4 Feb 2010)

buenos días yo hace siglos que no escribo por aquí y me limito a leer pero tenía que decirlo : YO ESTUVE AQUÍ :

madre del amor hermoso, estoy viendo un -5,7% en el Ibex y hoy apenas he fumado crack, acaban suspendiendo esta mierda hoy


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

Ya llevo 6k jajajajaja joder con los 10000 cortos al botas

se lo dedico a las mesas del san,que hoy estan sudando sangre jajajaja


----------



## Tuerto (4 Feb 2010)

Tonuel!!! , ve preparando los "certified" que los vas a necesitar.


----------



## bonoce (4 Feb 2010)

Soy de los que os sigo pero no posteo mucho. 
Tengo por primera vez mis CFD del San en positivo y a puntito de tener el IBEX. Corto en 10000. Yo cuando tengo algo claro, lo tengo claro y este país se va al guano sí o sí. 

Tonuel, we love ya!


----------



## Catalega (4 Feb 2010)

¡¡La historia se repite!! Y me temo que veremos muchos días como este.


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Astur147 dijo:


> Tonuel hoy tienes trabajo!!
> 
> Ahora si que si, seguro que de camino al guano tienes que hacer Nelsons nuevos




Estoy buscando buscando nuevos diseños para maquetarlos como dios manda... ¿algún voluntario...? 8:


*SAN -8,52%*


Saludos :XX:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo no me atrevo de entrar y llevo fuera de mercado todo el dia.



mete ventas a corto a lo que sea,esto es imparable no vas a perder nada
coño esto es el caos hay panico corto a saco


----------



## Vde (4 Feb 2010)

Vuelve la moda en el hilo del yuri


----------



## Centinela (4 Feb 2010)

Menuda bomba el ibex


----------



## El Pobrecito Hablador (4 Feb 2010)

Bambi dijo:


> buenos días yo hace siglos que no escribo por aquí y me limito a leer pero tenía que decirlo : YO ESTUVE AQUÍ :
> 
> madre del amor hermoso, estoy viendo un -5,7% en el Ibex y hoy apenas he fumado crack, acaban suspendiendo esta mierda hoy



Me pasa lo mismo. ¡Y seguimos vivos con la que está cayendo!

Y todavía queda una hora. ¿No acabarán cerrando la bolsa como en Rusia?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

empiezo a cerrar posiciones jajajajajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Metete corto ahora que luego no podras!! y si no lo vendes, pues lo alquilas.

XD!


----------



## Astur147 (4 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Estoy buscando buscando nuevos diseños para maquetarlos como dios manda... ¿algún voluntario...? 8:
> 
> 
> *SAN -8,52%*
> ...



Yo me imagino un Nelson con un fondo de foto del espacio, con muchas estrellas y galaxias y tal, para el SUPER GUANO :Baile:

Luego me pongo, aunque no soy nada decente al photoshop :


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> empiezo a cerrar posiciones jajajajajaja



cagón... :fiufiu:


----------



## Burney (4 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Metete corto ahora que luego no podras!! y si no lo vendes, pues lo alquilas.
> 
> XD!



señor Luca, abriste al final algún corto en el SAN esta mañana? yo al final pillé uno en 9,90 y luego otro en 9.70.

Estaba clarísimo que iba a haber guano, pero esto ya es demasié, no me lo esperaba...


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> mete ventas a corto a lo que sea,esto es imparable no vas a perder nada
> coño esto es el caos hay panico corto a saco



Le estás dando argumentos para NO meterse, al menos si es prudente.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Yo he cerrado ITX a 41,78 que hoy es jueves y hay que celebrarlo, las TL5 me las quedo creo yo hasta el día del dividendo XD

No he podido meter cortos en SAN me quedé sin ellos en R4.....LADRONES!!!!!!


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (4 Feb 2010)

Cárpatos (16:17 horas): "Como acabamos de ver las ventas son generales y obeceden a vender literamente todo el país."


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Feb 2010)

Cerrado el corto del Eurostoxx.
2800 => 2718


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Le estás dando argumentos para NO meterse, al menos si es prudente.



Si, HL es la señal del foro.

Cuando casi renuncia era una señal de cortos total, y ahora que dice metele a lo que sea es señal de giro, yo voy a poenr un SP a las mamachicho y las dejo para la jubilación.

Podemos tener subidita robastera pero el cierre va a ser muy muy divertido...


----------



## Samzer (4 Feb 2010)

Como sigamos así cerramos el diferencial con el DOW en negativo. :8:

Ay, esos tiempos de +1200 puntos con el DOW.


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Los cagoncetes giñándose por la pata bajo... )


Nos vemos en los 3000 señoreh... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## Burney (4 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cerrado el corto del Eurostoxx.
> 2800 => 2718



joder felicidades pecata, has hecho el sueldo del mes


----------



## Desencantado (4 Feb 2010)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Cárpatos (16:17 horas): "Como acabamos de ver las ventas son generales y obeceden a vender literamente todo el país."



Ha sido ponerse a rezar la Lumbrera de León y...


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (4 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Los cagoncetes giñándose por la pata bajo... )
> 
> 
> Nos vemos en los 3000 señoreh... :XX:
> ...



Eres un cachondo, tonu. Cómo se nota que a los de vuestra tierra os tira el fuego


----------



## sapito (4 Feb 2010)

a mi me ha pillado fuera de mercado...pero ha zido un dia muy curioso


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Estoy por meterle a TEC Reunidas un buen cargador...


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Feb 2010)

Sonreíd para la foto:

El Ibex 35 cae un 6%


----------



## Burney (4 Feb 2010)

en USA el sp500 y el composite están muy cerca de sus mínimos del viernes...

como les de por perder esos niveles va a caer la de dios...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> cagón... :fiufiu:



Voy muy apalancado y a las 5 tengo que tener menos cantidad,cerre el 50%


----------



## Bambi (4 Feb 2010)

Tonuel dime que estás corto ha llegado el guanote de todos los tiempos

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT MAN


----------



## eduenca (4 Feb 2010)

Empiezo a recomprar algunos de los cortos que llevo con precio medio de más de 13000 (gracias al intra). Ya los volveré a vender cuando rebote.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2010)

Tonuel 

¿estás preparado para certificar?

hoy toca puesta de largo

alfombra roja (nunca mejor dicho ) para tu amigo el botas


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Bambi dijo:


> *Tonuel dime que estás corto *ha llegado el guanote de todos los tiempos
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT MAN






*Estoy corto...*


----------



## spheratu (4 Feb 2010)

Eh,el primero que se vaya a poner largo que avise


----------



## Paisaje (4 Feb 2010)

Joder, qué recuerdos de los viejos tiempos de Atrocotrock!!

16:18 ---> *10.264,40*




624,00 (5,73%)


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tonuel
> 
> ¿estás preparado para certificar?
> 
> ...



Cagüenlaputa... si aún tendré que contratar a un tio para que me haga los diseños... ::



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Burney dijo:


> en USA el sp500 y el composite están muy cerca de sus mínimos del viernes...
> 
> como les de por perder esos niveles va a caer la de dios...



Tranqui no creo que tengan un grandísimo wano.

EL EUR/USD es nuestro hamijo de momento, yo estoy tranquilo.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Cagüenlaputa... si aún tendré que contratar a un tio para que me haga los diseños... ::
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



el certificado especial para SAN lo tienes a mano, verdad?


----------



## Bambi (4 Feb 2010)

madre telecinco... esto no lo arreglan si poniendo programas de la Esteban 24 horas 7 días a la semana MENTIENDES???


----------



## carvil (4 Feb 2010)

Buenas tardes

Vaya dia que ha sido para los osos 


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> el certificado especial para SAN lo tienes a mano, verdad?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Telecinco 9,91!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gracias tito Berlusconi XD!!!!!!!


----------



## Bambi (4 Feb 2010)

bendo empresa de chapuzas y ovras barias por cese de negocio, preguntar por Rafael del Pino


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Feb 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> eh,el primero que se vaya a poner largo que avise



10260-10300 

Edit: Largo de nuevo 10.305 SL 10.280

Edit2: Fuera 10.330


----------



## eduenca (4 Feb 2010)

Y me pongo corto (aún con poca carga) en Schatz, Bobl y Bund.


----------



## Burney (4 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tranqui no creo que tengan un grandísimo wano.
> 
> EL EUR/USD es nuestro hamijo de momento, yo estoy tranquilo.



yo tampoco lo termino de ver claro que lo rompan hoy, por eso he puesto lo de que "como les dé por..."

pero bueno, aún así si pierden esos mínimos vaya si caerán... 

por cierto, las DPTR siguen aguantando el temporal dignamente...


----------



## Profetadeladrillo (4 Feb 2010)

Estamos a la espera de ver lo certificados, por el CMNV alternativo burbujista, aka mas comunmente conocido como Tonuel.


El publico espera ::::::.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Feb 2010)

Tonu, ponme el de Oso bailarín, que me hace gracia ).


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

Creo que el rebote no empezará hasta que mañana den los datos de paro, van a salir malísimos y en ese momento los leoncios atacarán con largos dejando a todo el mundo con un palmo de narices.

Ya lo vereis.


----------



## Depeche (4 Feb 2010)

Lo tengo clarísimo me voy a poner corto en Ebro Puleva,avisados estais.


----------



## Bambi (4 Feb 2010)

supongo que arreglaran algo esta mierda al cierre porque quedaría fatal luego en los telediarios el -5%, suponiendo que hablen de algo aparte del taconazo de Guti y del soldado muerto en una guerra omg!


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Feb 2010)

Burney dijo:


> joder felicidades pecata, has hecho el sueldo del mes



Hoyga, hamijo, que eso son 804 euretes limpios.
Que la menda no gana mucho pero por lo menos es mileurista.

Soy la única del foro que no llega a los 60.000 anuales de rigor. O la única sincera. ja ja ja.


----------



## Kujire (4 Feb 2010)

SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL

La mentira capitulaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!

*FALCONE A MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!*


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0x3W6hutEj8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0x3W6hutEj8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Catacrack (4 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Soy la única del foro que no llega a los 60.000 anuales de rigor. O la única sincera. ja ja ja.



En mi declaracion de la renta pone bastante menos de 60k anuales.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que el rebote no empezará hasta que mañana den los datos de paro, van a salir malísimos y en ese momento los leoncios atacarán con largos dejando a todo el mundo con un palmo de narices.
> 
> Ya lo vereis.



Yo como ya no me fío un pelo me he salido del corto y me ha saltado el SP de unas BBVA que también llevaba...

Y por hoy, ya he terminado. No voy a tentar a la suerte.
No voy a ser una kamikaze y pretender arreglar mi desaguisado de un mes, en un solo día.


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoyga, hamijo, que eso son 804 euretes limpios.
> Que la menda no gana mucho pero por lo menos es mileurista.
> 
> Soy la única del foro que no llega a los 60.000 anuales de rigor. O la única sincera. ja ja ja.



Sospecho que la única sincera


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2010)

Con la alegría se han pasado con Adolfo Dominguez que ayer estuvo sembrado: -8,17%


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> En mi declaracion de la renta pone bastante menos de 60k anuales.



Que no lo ponga, no quiere decir que usted no los gane...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> 10260-10300
> 
> Edit: Largo de nuevo 10.305 SL 10.280
> 
> Edit2: Fuera 10.330



Tacita a tacita...


----------



## aksarben (4 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Soy la única del foro que no llega a los 60.000 anuales de rigor. O la única sincera. ja ja ja.



Bueno, siempre depende de si la cifra está en euros :XX:


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Tonu, ponme el de Oso bailarín, que me hace gracia ).


----------



## Nopepito (4 Feb 2010)

*Y bajando*

Ibex ahora -5,77


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Telecinco 9,91!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gracias tito Berlusconi XD!!!!!!!



Aguantalas han perdido soporte,se van a 8 de cabeza


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo como ya no me fío un pelo me he salido del corto y me ha saltado el SP de unas BBVA que también llevaba...
> 
> Y por hoy, ya he terminado. No voy a tentar a la suerte.
> No voy a ser una kamikaze y pretender arreglar mi desaguisado de un mes, en un solo día.



Pues yo creo que podrías haber un dejado un stop-profit y haber seguido dentro, el Stoxx debería llegara 2700 justos antes de girarse en serio, si no llega hoy lo hará mañana probablemente.

Estos dias está ocurriendo mucho que hay un objetivo claro en los índices (especialmente el Stoxx) pero no llega, entonces se hacen tantas pasadas cerca del objetivo que cuando llega lo pasa salvajemente hacia abajo sin rebotar.

Por eso creo que aun queda más wano.


----------



## Deudor (4 Feb 2010)

SP - 1.073 ...... :Baile:


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2010)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Cárpatos (16:17 horas): "Como acabamos de ver las ventas son generales y obeceden a vender literamente todo el país."



creo que es la frase del año


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que podrías haber un dejado un stop-profit y haber seguido dentro, el Stoxx debería llegara 2700 justos antes de girarse en serio, si no llega hoy lo hará mañana probablemente.
> 
> Estos dias está ocurriendo mucho que hay un objetivo claro en los índices (especialmente el Stoxx) pero no llega, entonces se hacen tantas pasadas cerca del objetivo que cuando llega lo pasa salvajemente hacia abajo sin rebotar.
> 
> Por eso creo que aun queda más wano.



Yo también creo que podía haber hecho eso, después de comprar me he sentido un poquito gilipollas.


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

¿Estais viendo la misma peli...? 







Saludos


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo también creo que podía haber hecho eso, después de comprar me he sentido un poquito gilipollas.



Tampoco te lamentes mucho, que le has sacado un pastizal :Aplauso:


----------



## Blackbird (4 Feb 2010)

Pues nos tendremos que leer que dice el SNB ese.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Feb 2010)

Bambi dijo:


> madre telecinco... esto no lo arreglan si poniendo programas de la Esteban 24 horas 7 días a la semana MENTIENDES???



Programas de la Esteban no sé, de momento se han hundido en el fango poniendo Gran Hermano otra vez, metiendo parejas que tuvieron movidas en las anteriores ediciones. Vamos, que si de normal son todos unos verduleros, no quiero ni pensar qué pasará si han metido a esos elementos.


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (4 Feb 2010)

El IBEX se desploma.
Soy inversor de Telefónica y tengo mieeeeeeeeeeeeeedo.

¿Que les puede pasar a mis Matildes?


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

Venden ahora... mañana +barato... en wano time lo han iniciado la agencias patrias.... que luego no vengan con el temita .. de los fondos foraneos... han hundido el iBEX.

CAJA MADRID como en sus viejos tiempos, cuando hundio IBERIA en 1.34€ XD


----------



## Hagen (4 Feb 2010)

impresionante la bajada.

Kujire gracias por toda la info, un post muy bueno.

Alguno piensa que nos van a liquidar del euro de ejpain

Estoy acongojado, la semana que viene me abonan 500.000 euros por un local, estoy por meterlos en dolares directamente y darle al play con las ARIA


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tacita a tacita...



Luca certified 

Esa es mi estrategia de Febrero y me vá DP llevo ganando lunes, martes, miercoles y hoy he hecho el mes....


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> El IBEX se desploma.
> Soy inversor de Telefónica y tengo mieeeeeeeeeeeeeedo.
> 
> ¿Que les puede pasar a mis Matildes?



No se preocupe, ud. solo va por el dividendo ¿verdad?


----------



## Blackbird (4 Feb 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> El IBEX se desploma.
> Soy inversor de Telefónica y tengo mieeeeeeeeeeeeeedo.
> 
> ¿Que les puede pasar a mis Matildes?



Telefonica? De lo mejorcito del IBEX, oiga. Esta visto que el que no se queja es por que no quiere.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> impresionante la bajada.
> 
> Kujire gracias por toda la info, un post muy bueno.
> 
> ...



Ese es mi plan de protección anti corralito XD


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

Me acaba de llegar la señal del MADMAX...

Estimad@ usuario,

A continuación te informamos de las últimas novedades en Armas.es:

*Sorteamos 6 prendas tácticas de Blackhawk!*
La prestigiosa firma estadounidense BLACKHAWK!, especializada en el diseño de todo tipo de prendas y accesorios tácticos, patrocina un nuevo sorteo para todos los usuarios registrados en Armas.es. Para participar, tan sólo hay que entrar en el siguiente enlace y responder a esta sencilla pregunta: “¿Qué uso le darías a tu equipamiento táctico?” Visita este enlace y llévate uno de estos 6 magníficos regalos:

www.armas.es/foro/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=886371


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Rico heredero.. le avisamos....

NO SE QUEJE!!!! A LLORAR AL RIO!!!


----------



## Nopepito (4 Feb 2010)

*Si haces como yo*



Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> El IBEX se desploma.
> Soy inversor de Telefónica y tengo mieeeeeeeeeeeeeedo.
> 
> ¿Que les puede pasar a mis Matildes?



Es decir, no venderlas, ni ahora, ni de aquí a 10 años por lo menos, nada de nada, salvo darte todos los años, unos dividendos.
Dentro de 10 o 20 años, seguro que valdrán más.


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

HAGEN... si vas a meter money... te hacemos un ofrecimiento customizado en ARIAd. XD


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> El IBEX se desploma.
> Soy inversor de Telefónica y tengo mieeeeeeeeeeeeeedo.
> 
> ¿Que les puede pasar a mis Matildes?



No te preocupes... por ahora dan un buen dividendo...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Feb 2010)

rico heredero = troll

Otro animoso enviado por calopez para animar el hilo del ibex, que todos nos llevamos bien y no puede ser.
¿eres calopez, rico heredero?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Nopepito dijo:


> Es decir, no venderlas, ni ahora, ni de aquí a 10 años por lo menos, nada de nada, salvo darte todos los años, unos dividendos.
> Dentro de 10 o 20 años, seguro que valdrán más.



Mejor que las venda, contrate a Pecata por 60k mas comisiones y le gestione la pasta con contratos, verás como se forra...


----------



## Blackbird (4 Feb 2010)

Cambio acciones de empresas españolas por cromos de futbol. Preferiblemente "ultimos fichajes".


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> impresionante la bajada.
> 
> Kujire gracias por toda la info, un post muy bueno.
> 
> ...



Busca un buen fondo de inversión de una gestora extranjera... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2010)

hemos tocado suelo, el BCE acaba de hablar sobre grecia


----------



## imyourend (4 Feb 2010)

Hola es aqui donde reparten guano?


----------



## chollero (4 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que el rebote no empezará hasta que mañana den los datos de paro, van a salir malísimos y en ese momento los leoncios atacarán con largos dejando a todo el mundo con un palmo de narices.
> 
> Ya lo vereis.




mañana rebote del gato muerto?


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Feb 2010)

chollero dijo:


> mañana rebote del gato muerto?



La última vez que caímos así al día siguiente seguimos cayendo ienso:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

Sí opino lo mismo que Mulder y chollero, igual incluso cierro mis cortos de Mamachicho ahora...


----------



## no_loko (4 Feb 2010)

Mañana otro -2 ó -3%. Al tiempo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La última vez que caímos así al día siguiente seguimos cayendo ienso:



Hombre es viernes, ya sa sabe, pero tantísima bajada no es normal, o hay algo muy gordo detrás, (rumores de neopeseta etc etc) o igual rebotamos...


Hemos hecho record de caída intradía en el Ibex no?


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> hemos tocado suelo, el BCE acaba de hablar sobre grecia






Ya lo veo... ienso:






*SAN -9%*



Saludos :XX:


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (4 Feb 2010)

Perdón: alguien sabe por qué justamente Ferrovial es el que más cae?
Gracias por la info


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hemos hecho record de caída intradía en el Ibex no?



De caída no sé, pero como decía Pecata, de tocamientos seguro que sí :XX:


----------



## ertitoagus (4 Feb 2010)

veremos el ibex por los 5000 este año?


----------



## Hagen (4 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La última vez que caímos así al día siguiente seguimos cayendo ienso:



Yo recuerdo todavia el viernes que se cayo mas de un 8% en noviembre de 2008. Luego el lunes subimos..... pero la caida era generalizad, hubo reunion de los Presis, pero aquie los que caen con fuerza son los ejpañoles, nada mas


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Feb 2010)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Perdón: alguien sabe por qué justamente Ferrovial es el que más cae?
> Gracias por la info



SI trabajas allí cúbrete las espaldas...


----------



## Blackbird (4 Feb 2010)

Al final nos vamos a quedar sin rima.


----------



## kalvin (4 Feb 2010)

5.81%....a la de una.... he visto un 6% allí al fondo?? el caballero de pelamen amarillo ofrece un 6%??


----------



## Claca (4 Feb 2010)

Yo sigo con lo mío. Si rebota pronto, yo esperaría lo siguiente:







De otro modo, veo los 9.500 muy próximamente. En cualquier caso, el guano está asegurado.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Feb 2010)

Atenta la compañia

CNBC ha mostrado hace media hora graficos con los CDS de Grecia y Espanistan
Los de Grecia por encima de 400
Los de Ejpain a 166

Ahora hasta el mas golfo cierrabares lo sabe.Via satelite.

GAME OVER.

Vayan picoteando discretamente en sus cajeros los proximos dias.Yo ya trans...


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Feb 2010)

La ostia final.......... pánico! Maric*n el último en vender


----------



## Pindik87 (4 Feb 2010)

Pindik87 was here.


----------



## Bambi (4 Feb 2010)

venga para el cierre, ni pa ti ni pa mi... UN MENOS SEISPORCIENTO!!

HOLY SHIT

el Ibex se ha estropeao esperemos que estuviera en garantia


----------



## BILU (4 Feb 2010)

Estampida final??


----------



## chollero (4 Feb 2010)

nueva porra en burbuja.info


abrira mañana la bolsa en españa? abrira el guanibex35?


----------



## Blackbird (4 Feb 2010)

Ala, dejamos el 5, nos quedamos sin rima. Estareis contentos....


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

*SAN -9,66...*


El tito quiere un certificado de los gordos... jojojo... :XX:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

Otra subasta SAN....


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Feb 2010)

Cada vez que miro OHL y recuerdo que los cabr***s de Interdin no me dieron cortos a 18 :´´´´´(


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

tongoooooooooooooooo lleva el san 10 minutos en subasta que puto tongooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Blackbird (4 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> tongoooooooooooooooo lleva el san 10 minutos en subasta que puto tongooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Algun dia nos tendreis que explicar a los ignorantes que es eso de subasta. Cuando se entra, que se hace en ella, como se sale.


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

La dejarán en 9.20€ SAN


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Otra subasta SAN....



*tito... tito... tito...


qué bueno que viniste... *:Aplauso:








Saludos :XX:


----------



## Kujire (4 Feb 2010)

Les voy a acongojar un poco... tengo la foto de un coco haciendo su trabajo.... Hannibal, Tone,... Va por ustedes

MORGAN STANLEY OPERACION SAN : TUMBALO O MUÉRETE


----------



## Blackbird (4 Feb 2010)

Ea pais ahora: "Batacazo en la Bolsa española". Que exagerados, que sensacionalistas que son.


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (4 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> rico heredero = troll
> 
> Otro animoso enviado por calopez para animar el hilo del ibex, que todos nos llevamos bien y no puede ser.
> ¿eres calopez, rico heredero?



Que más quisiera Carlos López que ser El Mendas. )

Realmente estoy preocupado por la ecatombe del IBEX. Ya va por el 12% o más de caida.
Ya me veo dentro de 3 años volviendo a trabajar, y sólo de pensarlo me entran sudores fríos. :56:


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Ibex 35, 04-02-2010

-5,94%

GAME OVER...





Saludos :baba:


----------



## zumbido (4 Feb 2010)

Zumbido estuvo aquí


----------



## Azrael_II (4 Feb 2010)

niño becerra hablaba esta madrugada sobre el corralito que se produciria hoy


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

Vaya tongazo de subasta, pero eso indica more wano tomorrow!


----------



## ako (4 Feb 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Que más quisiera Carlos López que ser El Mendas. )
> 
> Realmente estoy preocupado por la ecatombe del IBEX. Ya va por el 12% o más de caida.
> Ya me veo dentro de 3 años volviendo a trabajar, y sólo de pensarlo me entran sudores fríos. :56:



ya te lo digo yo; si haces este tipo de preguntas volveras a trabajar. Eres carne de cañon para que los listillos te limpien.


----------



## Catacrack (4 Feb 2010)

Señores, es jueves tarde, las oficinas de los bancos estan abiertas, acaban de empezar a formarse colas y estan empezando a ser protegidas por agentes de la autoridad.

Feliz corralito a todos!


----------



## ako (4 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya tongazo de subasta, pero eso indica more wano tomorrow!



¿y que fue de lo de los datos del paro y eso?

Yo creo que mañana barren cortos....


----------



## Desde Gerona (4 Feb 2010)

Que subidón de adrenalina...en eleconomista.es he llegago a ver -6.06%


----------



## Vde (4 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Señores, es jueves tarde, las oficinas de los bancos estan abiertas, acaban de empezar a formarse colas y estan empezando a ser protegidas por agentes de la autoridad.
> 
> Feliz corralito a todos!



Este post sin una foto no vale nada


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

Joder que hijos de puta,han metido al san 10 minutos antes en una subasta,estaba comprando y vendiendo y no he podido ponerme luego corto me cagouentooooooo
Esto es un atraco,que poder tiene esta gentuza.


----------



## Bambi (4 Feb 2010)

Desde Gerona dijo:


> Que subidón de adrenalina...en eleconomista.es he llegago a ver -6.06%



has llegado a ver -6... pero si ha CERRADO EN -5,94% te parece poco? :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2010)

Aquí hablan de crash, hoygan

Crash en España: el Ibex 35 pierde el 5,94%, más del doble que Europa - 4/02/10 - 1886342 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Les voy a acongojar un poco... tengo la foto de un coco haciendo su trabajo.... Hannibal, Tone,... Va por ustedes
> 
> MORGAN STANLEY OPERACION SAN : TUMBALO O MUÉRETE



UBS?
Expliquese un poco mas,entremos en detalles escabrosos...

Seguro que en las mesas del san hoy han disfrutado como nunca.

Mirar como han dejado a Botin: :XX:


----------



## Kujire (4 Feb 2010)

Morgan ... esta vez sobre el BBVA.... esta es apocalíptica.... no hay ninguna barra azul : OPERACIÓN TUMBA FG


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2010)

van a por nosotros, nos estan dando


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Morgan ... esta vez sobre el BBVA.... esta es apocalíptica.... no hay ninguna barra azul : OPERACIÓN TUMBA FG



Estas operando en el IBEX ??? 
Al menos los madrugones te estaran dando alegrias,mas de uno no duerme esta noche jajajajajajaja


----------



## Kujire (4 Feb 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> van a por nosotros, nos estan dando



no hombre no, es el bautizo de ZP, antes no sabían donde quedaba España....... y ahora si


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

Luego repasare la cuenta,soy un crack en el guano,abro cortos al botas a mercado como si nada jajajajaja que sangre fria,que saber estar....







Me voy a celebrarlo oeoeoeoeoe


----------



## burbujito1982 (4 Feb 2010)

Calopez, éste es el hilo de bolsa, no ese que te has inventado :bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla:


----------



## Desencantado (4 Feb 2010)

Disculpen... se llama "Luis del Rivero" o "Luis del Guanero?


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Luego repasare la cuenta,soy un crack en el guano,abro cortos al botas a mercado como si nada jajajajaja que sangre fria,que saber estar....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

Atencion a los comentarios de los lectores,los leo y me estoy descojonando jajajaja
Estos son gacelas pata negra.
Desplome del 5,94% para el Ibex 35, que cierra la sesión en 10.241,7 puntos - 4/02/10 - 1884585 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Antiparras (4 Feb 2010)

Ni se molesten en mirar cotización por cotización, directamente hay que usar el.....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)




----------



## Kujire (4 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Atencion a los comentarios de los lectores,los leo y me estoy descojonando jajajaja
> Estos son gacelas pata negra.
> Desplome del 5,94% para el Ibex 35, que cierra la sesión en 10.241,7 puntos - 4/02/10 - 1884585 - elEconomista.es



juas juas esos siguen al de bols-agora---> WANO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

MAX USD 1.3731USD --->>>> 4-02-2010

Nuestras accs se va a revalorizar 1,00% gracias al wano.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Atencion a los comentarios de los lectores,los leo y me estoy descojonando jajajaja
> Estos son gacelas pata negra.
> Desplome del 5,94% para el Ibex 35, que cierra la sesión en 10.241,7 puntos - 4/02/10 - 1884585 - elEconomista.es



Joder,ya asi nada mas empezar...el numero 2 pone el liston realmente alto...


*Recuerdo que ayer recomendé a ultima hora entrar en Banesto, a todos los que hicierais caso, enhorabuena!!! se avecinan tiempos mejores

PD: Ni soy adivino ni nada por el estilo, pero la logica es un arma muy envolvente. Quien tenga oidos que entienda.

Arcelormittal hoy tambien esperimentara una espectacular subida.

Y el IBEX mas del 2% y tal vez llegemos al 3%. en positivo.*


----------



## El Mano (4 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Atencion a los comentarios de los lectores,los leo y me estoy descojonando jajajaja
> Estos son gacelas pata negra.
> Desplome del 5,94% para el Ibex 35, que cierra la sesión en 10.241,7 puntos - 4/02/10 - 1884585 - elEconomista.es



Joder, me encanta este de las diez de la mañana:

"Buen día para Valores Como Telefonica/Santander y BBVA y en General para todo

SObre media mañana se verán las subidas. Quien hoy se le pase por alto no esta en honda.

Saludos"

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> juas juas esos siguen al de bols-agora---> WANO!!!!!!!!!!



El comentario numero 2 es la ostia:

Buenos dias a toda la peña.

Saludos, Especiales a otroheavy y amadeus.

Goya, hoy toca dormir no?

Como dije ayer, hoy el ibex al 3%. Subida de Santander quizá a 10,60 o 10,72.

Grifols sobre el 2%

Y PESCANOVA? ya vereis.

Recuerdo que ayer recomendé a ultima hora entrar en Banesto, a todos los que hicierais caso, enhorabuena!!! se avecinan tiempos mejores

PD: Ni soy adivino ni nada por el estilo, pero la logica es un arma muy envolvente. Quien tenga oidos que entienda.

Arcelormittal hoy tambien esperimentara una espectacular subida.

Y el IBEX mas del 2% y tal vez llegemos al 3%. en positivo.

Un saludo. Comienza el espectaculo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder,ya asi nada mas empezar...el numero 2 pone el liston realmente alto...
> 
> 
> *Recuerdo que ayer recomendé a ultima hora entrar en Banesto, a todos los que hicierais caso, enhorabuena!!! se avecinan tiempos mejores
> ...



Apolo es la hora de que Gamesa te devuelva lo tuyo.
Hay que actuar sin piedad ni compasion,mientras mas caen meterles mas cortos,hay que machacar!!!!


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

Luca, mirame los estimados de NVAX... que tal los ves?

Analyst Estimates for Novavax Inc


----------



## Desencantado (4 Feb 2010)

Qué irónico sería que los beneficios de Gamesa se los llevase el viento...


----------



## Kujire (4 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Apolo es la hora de que Gamesa te devuelva lo tuyo.
> Hay que actuar sin piedad ni compasion,mientras mas caen meterles mas cortos,hay que machacar!!!!



Mis colegas de P. F&Co me acaban de llamar... nada más descolgar

:XX:"HASTA LA VISTA BABY":XX:

...


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> juas juas esos siguen al de bols-agora---> WANO!!!!!!!!!!



Cuando la entrevista le he enviado una pregunta al Joan... *¿Que si seguia alcista...?* :fiufiu:




Pero al final no me ha contestado... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

Y ahora el volumen de los leoncios del Ibex en el dia de hoy, que como podrán imaginar tiene saldo completamente negativo, pero eso no es lo interesante ahora, lo bueno es saber que han hecho durante la bajada sibilinamente y durante la subasta que es el plato fuerte de estos días.

Los leoncios han empezado el dia comprando ligeramente, para despistar, y enseguida se han puesto a soltar paladas de contratos. Hacia las 16:00, con el dato bueno que ha salido en USA se han puesto a comprar, pero la racha solo les ha durado media hora.

Antes del cierre han vendido, pero ya en subasta han comprado un paquete superior al de la última venta, para acabar vendiendo un último gran paquete de postre. Parece un cierre dudoso parecido al de ayer, PERO AL REVÉS.

Esto me hace pensar que podrían empezar el dia de mañana bajando fuerte para despistar a todo el mundo y luego iniciar un débil rebote. 

El saldo semanal aun es positivo, así que o están ocultando mucho sus salidas del mercado/entrada con cortos (me inclino por esto) o están palmando con largos sin confiar en que las cosas vayan a irse más lejos.

De todas formas los leoncios del Ibex, por lo que tengo observado en sus volúmenes, suelen poner stops a 25 puntos (si, los leoncios también palman de vez en cuando)


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

MADRID --El IBEX-35 cierra el jueves un 5,9% a la baja hasta 10.241,7 puntos, una de las mayores caídas de Europa y cerrando con pérdidas que no se habían visto desde 2008, en la medida en que el temor por la deuda de Grecia se extiende en la Península Ibérica. 

Los temores en torno a Grecia, Portugal y España se intensificaron porque los inversores dudan de la capacidad de estos países para afrontar sus grandes déficit, señala Dirk Schnitker, operador de CM Capital Markets Bolsa. 

Las compañías apalancadas lideran los números rojos, con Ferrovial apuntándose una pérdida del 11,3%. 

"Ferrovial cumple todos los requisitos: la exposición a España y Reino Unido y el alto endeudamiento significan que es una presa fácil", añade Schnitker. 

Santander pierde un 9,4% y está entre los más activos tras publicar resultados. 

*Se prevé que el IBEX-35 continúe con las pérdidas tras caer por debajo del soporte de Inverseguros de 10.660 puntos. *


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Mis colegas de P. F&Co me acaban de llamar... nada más descolgar
> 
> :XX:"HASTA LA VISTA BABY":XX:
> 
> ...



Le meti una paliza al gordo de GS que se le va a quitar las ganas de venir una temporadita jajajajaja


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Feb 2010)

De Cárpatos:

Blackrock declara participación indirecta del 4,45 % en BBVA y del 4,7% en Santander

Más madera!!!


----------



## Burney (4 Feb 2010)

joder, los de bestinver entrando fuerte en ferrovial

antes eran muy buenos... ahora ya no sé... pero me ha sorprendido esta enorme compra teniendo en cuenta tanto las malas perspectivas de negocio de la compañia como el mal aspecto tecnico del valor...

BST MA 1.046.850 

por cierto, habeis visto las ventas de SAN de Ahorro Corporacion (las cajas de ahorro), más de 12.500.000 acciones vendidas.




donpepito dijo:


> Luca, mirame los estimados de NVAX... que tal los ves?
> 
> Analyst Estimates for Novavax Inc



a mí también me interesa


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

BLackRock son los nuevos BARCLAYS... compraron su operativa en junio.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Feb 2010)

Mulder!, yo te invoco!.

Eres el Dios de esto!, de las que llevo la unica que me sube es AIZ, la única que veias bien por el momento.

Hay que montar un grupo de trabajo y currar en equipo. Cada vez lo tengo más claro.

Saludos para todos


----------



## percebo (4 Feb 2010)

Como os lo pasais, que envidia me da, aqui llevo desde las 8 bajo una montaña de papeles y sin tocar las palomitas....

Un saludo Barnie, a ver cuando solucionamos el asunto de las Gambas.


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Mulder!, yo te invoco!.
> 
> Eres el Dios de esto!, de las que llevo la unica que me sube es AIZ, la única que veias bien por el momento.
> 
> ...



Lo cierto es que cada uno destaca bastante en lo suyo y nos lo podemos llevar crudo si nos lo montamos bien ienso:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

percebo dijo:


> Como os lo pasais, que envidia me da, aqui llevo desde las 8 bajo una montaña de papeles y sin tocar las palomitas....
> 
> Un saludo Barnie, a ver cuando solucionamos el asunto de las Gambas.



Cuanto tiempo!!!
Llega justo a tiempo para la fiesta....
Ya solo falta el que tiene un Condor de avatar que siempre asoma cuando hay guano.


----------



## Burney (4 Feb 2010)

percebo dijo:


> Como os lo pasais, que envidia me da, aqui llevo desde las 8 bajo una montaña de papeles y sin tocar las palomitas....
> 
> Un saludo Barnie, a ver cuando solucionamos el asunto de las Gambas.



hombre percebo como te va 

me alegra ver que eres un tio con palabra y memoria


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mixtables CZZ ha cerrado GAP, creo que hoy va a por los máximos.
> 
> Tiene otro en 8,60, yo podría una orden de compra por ahí cerca.. me puedes decir como va el mercado del azucar ¿?



Hola, acabo de venir de esquiar, y me habia perdido todo esto. La putada del precio del azucar es que tengo los precios al cierre, y no sé como estará la cosa de ayer a hoy. Aún así estoy investigando right now.


----------



## Astur147 (4 Feb 2010)

Andas por ahí Tonuel?

No será la imagen mas brillante del foro, pero como idea no está mal


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Feb 2010)

Os importaría explicarme cuando decis XXX en subasta, y no ha llegado al cierre, que es lo que está ocurriendo.

Gracias


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Feb 2010)

PRGN puede estar haciendo suelo en 4.4x?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> impresionante la bajada.
> 
> Kujire gracias por toda la info, un post muy bueno.
> 
> ...



Ojo con el $. Por dios, ojo con el $. No hay monedas flotantes, son hundientes.

Acabo de tener una convers con hugolp, que es una de las personas que más pilotan de esto, Y el $ no es un valor seguro. Hablando de esas cantidades creo que lo más razonable, o lo que yo haría sería comprar deuda germana a muy corto plazo, 2 años máximo.


----------



## fmartin (4 Feb 2010)

I was here! 


Historia...esto es historia...


----------



## percebo (4 Feb 2010)

Burney dijo:


> hombre percebo como te va
> 
> me alegra ver que eres un tio con palabra y memoria



Desafortunadamente con demasiado trabajo atrasado, asi que no puedo echarle un vistazo a esta golfa. Otra vez que se escapa viva.

Para unas gambas con buena conversación no tiene merito tener memoria.

Lo extiendo para cualquiera que se pase por la tacita de plata.

Un saludo.


----------



## Hagen (4 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Ojo con el $. Por dios, ojo con el $. No hay monedas flotantes, son hundientes.
> 
> Acabo de tener una convers con hugolp, que es una de las personas que más pilotan de esto, Y el $ no es un valor seguro. Hablando de esas cantidades creo que lo más razonable, o lo que yo haría sería comprar deuda germana a muy corto plazo, 2 años máximo.



Gracias,

Lo de tenerlo en los bancos ejpañoles como que no, creo que lo suyo es diversificar. Unos fondos extranjeros en americalatina, otros en asiapacifico, y el resto en dolares y acciones.

Los dolares siempre vienen bien si las cosas se complican por estos lares, eso y latas de atun


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Me acaba de llegar la señal del MADMAX...
> 
> Estimad@ usuario,
> 
> ...



DP, eres cazador?.

Esa es otra de mis posibles salidas ante el mad max. Un 30-06 puede ser una muy buena inversión...


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

Tengo una colección de armas cortas calibre 22 para tiro deportivo.


----------



## Javi Metal (4 Feb 2010)

Como en otro hilo nadie me hace caso, os dejo mi predicción pasada (y casi cumplida, penosamente):

Iniciado por Javi Metal 
Ayer, 21:58 
Javi Metal 


... y mañana el SAN .... ¿Cómo va a evolucionar el IBEX 35 mañana?

Apuesto: - 6,5% 

***

A esta hora:.-2,54%
IBEX 35

*** 
Veremos después de las palabras de Zp de esta tarde...


***

A esta hora: -5,64% 

**

RESULTADO FINAL (aunque no me haya hecho caso ni el tato - puede que me haya equivocado de hilo, pero no soy técnico, lo hago a ojo):


ECONOMÍA El Ibex cae un 5,94% y baja hasta los 10.241 puntos 

Batacazo de la Bolsa española

ECONOMÍA El Ibex cae un 5,94% y baja hasta los 10.241 puntos 

Batacazo de la Bolsa española


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Feb 2010)

Comentario interesante en expansión:



> n la bolsa de NY no le dejan maniobrar tanto y allí tiene que ser más explícito. De hecho algunas de sus emisiones no tienen permiso para ser comercializadas en EEUU.
> 
> De allí es donde te debes descargar su Memoria, así verás, por ejemplo como todos los resultados del 2008 fueron atípicos y ajenos a la actividad. En España nos vendieron que los atípicos, plusvalías a costa de reducir el valor de su activos propios, a dotaciones y el beneficio, el de explotación. Pero la verdad es que se comieron el beneficio de explotación y el resultado fue el de las plusvalias ajenas a la actividad, que no lo son sino una "actualización" de valor. El problema; se repartieron vía dividendos la actualización de balance, descapitalizando el Banco por importe de los dividendos pagados. En España, incluso, perdió dinero a pesar de que no reconoció la mora -1,95%-.
> Santander tiene un problema y es que no es de Botín tiene un 30% en manos de Goldman y a estos les importa un poco su estabilidad; quieren la pasta. Algo así como Rivero en Repsol.
> ...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Feb 2010)

Luca ficha esto:

ICE [NYBOT] Sugar #11 Futures Quotes and Market Prices

Bloomberg.com: Commodity Futures


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

El SAN se está desplomando un 9% en USA:

Banco Santander, S.A. (ADR) - Google Finance

Interesante para tener referencias de lo que va a ser la apertura del Ibex mañana.

El BBVA también cae un 9%:

http://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE%3ABBVA

edito: el SAN se cae un 10% en USA ahora mismo, que velocidad está cogiendo esto, mientras el S&P y el Stoxx perdiendo poco a poco niveles clave.


----------



## sapito (4 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Os importaría explicarme cuando decis XXX en subasta, y no ha llegado al cierre, que es lo que está ocurriendo.
> 
> Gracias



curso



> 3) Subasta de Volatilidad
> 
> Cuando el precio de la siguiente negociación está en el límite del rango estático o en el límite o fuera del rango dinámico, el valor pasa automáticamente a una situación de subasta de volatilidad. La subasta de volatilidad, como todas las subastas, termina con un final aleatorio de 30 segundos.
> 
> ...


----------



## kokaine (4 Feb 2010)

Aunque suelo leer este foro y realmente a veces me parto el culo con el rollo que llevais de las Certificaciones Tonuel no suelo invertir mucho ya q no controlo demasiado. Gracias a dios vendi mis San y mis TEL cerca de los maximos.

En las caidas es cuando mas gusto da ver las opiniones de "analistos" de dias atras para ver lo poco que saben de esto.

Comentarios de varios valores e INDICES. | Intereconomía

la cita de cementos portland lo mejor:

Cementos Portland: 

Rumores etc.. , mañana debería subir, la ciada fue sin volumen, interdin ,cbs y el club de amigos de abrir cortos tiraron el valor , fueron a hacer daño , si se pasan máximos de hoy se dispara.

Ese club de amigos es conocido por aki??? jejejej

PD: Esto es de AYER.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Ojo con el $. Por dios, ojo con el $. No hay monedas flotantes, son hundientes.
> 
> Acabo de tener una convers con hugolp, que es una de las personas que más pilotan de esto, Y el $ no es un valor seguro. Hablando de esas cantidades creo que lo más razonable, o lo que yo haría sería comprar deuda germana a muy corto plazo, 2 años máximo.





Hagen dijo:


> Gracias,
> 
> Lo de tenerlo en los bancos ejpañoles como que no, creo que lo suyo es diversificar. Unos fondos extranjeros en americalatina, otros en asiapacifico, y el resto en dolares y acciones.
> 
> Los dolares siempre vienen bien si las cosas se complican por estos lares, eso y latas de atun




Si trincas fondos, que los depositariaos sean entidades con residencia juridica en el Benelux.

A pesar de que no tenga nada que ver con el Ibex o la bolsa, yo a nivel teórico soy de la escuela austriaca. Ya colgue el otro día los videos, pero los vuelvo a subir para que lo vean el resto de foreros. El USD está condenado por fundamentale. La única fortaleza que le queda al dolar es el ser la divisa de transacciones internacionales, así que el único modo razonable de tener USD, es en activos no hiperinflactables. 

YouTube - Hyperinflation Nation Part 1/3

Back to the origins.

Agricultura, alimentos, energia o transportes. Economía productiva.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Feb 2010)

DP! Nos vamos por el desagüe :56:. Ya estamos en niveles peligrosos ...

Ains... que dura es la vida del pobre.


----------



## Condor (4 Feb 2010)

Como se las está gastando febrero, eh! (en febrero hablamos, dije en noviembre)

Hace tiempo que no participo en este hilo por falta de tiempo, pero no me ha sorprendido para nada el nivel en el que estamos: 10200 no es una mala cifra para la que está cayendo.

He leído por ahí que el motivo de estas bajadas se debe al riesgo país, y creo recordar que analizando las tasas de paro, de cuando estábamos por debajo de los 3500000, tratando de fundamentar con ello las caidas de aquellos meses, me puntualizaron que el paro no tenía nada que ver con la valoración que de las empresas del IBEX se hace a la hora de invertir en este país ya que éstas eran unas empresas cuyo negocio globalizado les volvían inmunes a los avatares de la economía española; siendo así, y tomando como verdadera esa premisa, la tasa de paro y el riesgo país que nos están vendiendo para justificar el actual revuelo bursátil no se justifica. Entonces, ¿por qué está cayendo la bolsa? porque este sistema no se sostiene. Mientras a los bancos se le preste dinero al 1,22 y ellos lo presten al 17% para creditos al consumo, el estado cobre el 16% de IVA para el consumo y al currante se le retenga el 20% de su salario ¿quien se puede permitir tirar del carro? sólo los que sepan operar a corazón abierto, los controladores aéreos y poco más. En todo caso, que aburrida está la bolsa.


----------



## chollero (4 Feb 2010)

Javi Metal dijo:


> Como en otro hilo nadie me hace caso, os dejo mi predicción pasada (y casi cumplida, penosamente):
> 
> Iniciado por Javi Metal
> Ayer, 21:58
> ...



yalodeciastu y mañana que?


----------



## chollero (4 Feb 2010)

yo veo wuano para mañana, los americanos prece que quieren subir pero no pueden


----------



## chollero (4 Feb 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Como se las está gastando febrero, eh! (en febrero hablamos, dije en noviembre)
> 
> Hace tiempo que no participo en este hilo por falta de tiempo, pero no me ha sorprendido para nada el nivel en el que estamos: 10200 no es una mala cifra para la que está cayendo.
> 
> He leído por ahí que el motivo de estas bajadas se debe al riesgo país, y creo recordar que analizando las tasas de paro, de cuando estábamos por debajo de los 3500000, tratando de fundamentar con ello las caidas de aquellos meses, me puntualizaron que el paro no tenía nada que ver con la valoración que de las empresas del IBEX se hace a la hora de invertir en este país ya que éstas eran unas empresas cuyo negocio globalizado les volvían inmunes a los avatares de la economía española; siendo así, y tomando como verdadera esa premisa, la tasa de paro y el riesgo país que nos están vendiendo para justificar el actual revuelo bursátil no se justifica. Entonces, ¿por qué está cayendo la bolsa? porque este sistema no se sostiene. Mientras a los bancos se le preste dinero al 1,22 y ellos lo presten al 17% para creditos al consumo, el estado cobre el 16% de IVA para el consumo y al currante se le retenga el 20% de su salario ¿quien se puede permitir tirar del carro? sólo los que sepan operar a corazón abierto, los controladores aéreos y poco más. En todo caso, que aburrida está la bolsa.



si el riesgo del pais sube, esas empresas no podran refinanciar su deuda, por ese mismo riesgo, como van a continuar sin financiacion? ese es el por qué de esta caida, mas vale que dimita mr bean rapido


----------



## Hagen (4 Feb 2010)

El SP arranca cuesta abajo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Feb 2010)

Yo no soy rico, podría irme mejor o peor en segun que cosas, pero en términos generales no me puedo quejar. Tengo comida, techo y una vida por delante, que en cierta medida depende de mi.

Cuando en este hilo se habla del Ibex o de certificar, generalmente la imagen de Botín, posiblemente por la imagen de poder, dinero, y riqueza que de el se proyecta. Por eso se certifica al santander.



> El tema de la envidia es muy español. Los españoles siempre están pensando en la envidia. Para decir que algo es bueno dicen: "Es envidiable".



Hoy lamentablemente, a quien el Dios mercado ha certificado ha sido un modelo de banca basada en el " camina o revienta", en el crecer más a base de proteinas y esteroides, que en lo que podría haber sido un crecimiento relacionado con el neto y no con la deuda. Y digo lamentablemente porque este hombre va a arrastrar a millones de familias; que o bien por ignoracia, codicia, o desmesurada fé en este señor, verán perdidos un gran tanto por ciento de sus ahorrros.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2HsV2gSV9ro&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2HsV2gSV9ro&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uZkJhG9t-Sk&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uZkJhG9t-Sk&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


A mi, (y a todos) me gustaría tener la casa que tiene el Sr Botin en Santander, o la de Somosaguas, o su despacho en Boadilla,o la finca de Ciudad Real en la que aterrizan narcotraficantes Colombianos, pero espero el día que rinda cuentas no tener en mi conciencia el haber estafado a 2.8 millones de accionistas. Este señor no es un Madoff. Este señor es un flautista de Hamelin de pensionistas, obreros y amas de casa. Espero que lo pague en vida.

PD: STD vale 5.5€. No más.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2010)

Esta es la relación de las mayores caídas porcentuales del Ibex 35 y sus antecesores:

* 10 de octubre de 2008 (9,14%)
* 19 de agosto de 1991 (8,49%)
* 21 de octubre de 1987 (7,76%)
* 21 de enero de 2008 (7,54%)
* 27 de octubre de 1987 (7,16%)
* 29 de octubre de 1987 (7,12%)
* 1 de octubre de 1998 (7,08%)
* 10 de septiembre de 1998 (7,07%)
* 13 de enero de 1999 (6,88%)
* 6 de agosto de 1990 (6,39%)
* 6 de octubre de 2008 (6,06%)



será en octubre pues


----------



## euriborde (4 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo más probable es que los resultados del SAN salgan normalitos y que SAN suba.



Perdóneme por citarle en un owned en un tema en el que usted parece contar con una dilatada experiencia y yo con ninguna.

Lo hago sólo como muestra de que la bolsa es un juego de azar

El Santander se desploma un 9% en Bolsa el día que registra unos beneficios 'magníficos' | elmundo.es


----------



## donpepito (4 Feb 2010)

Mejor borra eso de la pista de aterrizaje... no vayan a....


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Como se las está gastando febrero, eh! (en febrero hablamos, dije en noviembre)
> 
> Hace tiempo que no participo en este hilo por falta de tiempo, pero no me ha sorprendido para nada el nivel en el que estamos: 10200 no es una mala cifra para la que está cayendo.
> 
> He leído por ahí que el motivo de estas bajadas se debe al riesgo país, y creo recordar que analizando las tasas de paro, de cuando estábamos por debajo de los 3500000, tratando de fundamentar con ello las caidas de aquellos meses, me puntualizaron que el paro no tenía nada que ver con la valoración que de las empresas del IBEX se hace a la hora de invertir en este país ya que éstas eran unas empresas cuyo negocio globalizado les volvían inmunes a los avatares de la economía española; siendo así, y tomando como verdadera esa premisa, la tasa de paro y el riesgo país que nos están vendiendo para justificar el actual revuelo bursátil no se justifica. Entonces, ¿por qué está cayendo la bolsa? porque este sistema no se sostiene. Mientras a los bancos se le preste dinero al 1,22 y ellos lo presten al 17% para creditos al consumo, el estado cobre el 16% de IVA para el consumo y al currante se le retenga el 20% de su salario ¿quien se puede permitir tirar del carro? sólo los que sepan operar a corazón abierto, los controladores aéreos y poco más. En todo caso, que aburrida está la bolsa.



Creo que no te has enterado mucho de la película que nos están dando, el paro hace que el riesgo pais suba (es curioso, las palabras 'riesgo pais' solo las había leido en foros sudamericanos de unos años a esta parte) pero no es la parte principal, aunque si es importante.

El problema es la deuda, la española está comprada mayoritariamente por bancos, estos piden prestado al BCE al 1% y lo meten en deuda soberana al 3-4% según, pero si la deuda pierde credibilidad y los bancos tienen la mayor parte de esa deuda, los bancos están en peligro y si esto ocurre el riesgo por impago del pais sube muchos enteros.

Aparte de esto, está la deuda del pais, de los bancos, de la gente, bastante inasumible y por último el paro que fomenta el riesgo de impago a los bancos.

Finalmente el gobierno que se cruza de brazos y no ataja ningún problema empezando por el del paro, pero acabando en todo el resto, pasando por las pensiones, por ejemplo.

Demasiadas causas como para que no pase esto.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que no te has enterado mucho de la película que nos están dando, el paro hace que el riesgo pais suba (es curioso, las palabras 'riesgo pais' solo las había leido en foros sudamericanos de unos años a esta parte) pero no es la parte principal, aunque si es importante.
> 
> El problema es la deuda, la española está comprada mayoritariamente por bancos, estos piden prestado al BCE al 1% y lo meten en deuda soberana al 3-4% según, pero si la deuda pierde credibilidad y los bancos tienen la mayor parte de esa deuda, los bancos están en peligro y si esto ocurre el riesgo por impago del pais sube muchos enteros.
> 
> ...



tienes por ahi los CDS de SAN y BBVA de hace 1 semana y los de ahora?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Feb 2010)

Banco Santander, S.A. (ADR) - Google Finance

10.58%


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Feb 2010)

Mulder mirame PRGN, puede funcionar el soporte de 4.4?.

CZZ, como la veis? cerrará el gap que tiene de antes?


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> tienes por ahi los CDS de SAN y BBVA de hace 1 semana y los de ahora?



Creo que Carpatos ha puesto gráficos de CDS de SAN y BBVA esta mañana, mira allí.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2010)

el dow también tiene una diarrea de caballo


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

Pues el Stoxx está haciendo nuevos mínimos para cerrar sesión, mañana nos vamos a levantar con un bonito gap en la dirección ya conocida


----------



## Diegales (4 Feb 2010)

Tonuel, 

?Estas cosas menores las certificas?
Mira como anda el DJ: 


1063.85

*-33.43

(-3.05%)*


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2010)

no perderemos los 10.000 hoy no?

seria muy duro al final de esta sesion


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Espero que no hayan cerrado sus cortos gacelillas... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Diegales (4 Feb 2010)

Tonuel, 

?Estas cosas menores las certificas?
Mira como anda el DJ: 


1063.85

*-33.43

(-3.05%)*


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Feb 2010)

DP tienes un privee.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Feb 2010)

Santander ha cerrado en el mínimo. Envolvente bajista no, lo siguiente.

-10.86


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Santander ha cerrado en el mínimo. Envolvente bajista no, lo siguiente.
> 
> -10.86



es que todos han cerrado en minimos


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

Diegales dijo:


> Tonuel,
> 
> ?Estas cosas menores las certificas?
> Mira como anda el DJ:
> ...




Si cae menos del 3% no me ensucio las manos... 8:



Saludos 8:


----------



## stewie (4 Feb 2010)

Las periodistas de TVE se habrán cagado en los pantalones con los comentarios de este tio.

http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20100204/bolsa-hunde-casi-causa-incertidumbre-economica/316330.shtml


----------



## nief (4 Feb 2010)

cierto todo en minimo hoy vaya ostia nos vamos a comer mañana cuando abra el ibex


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

Dejarme al santander que le tengo preparado un cargador a la apertura....
Que golferio,a 10 minutos del final la metieron en una subasta y dejo de cotizar para salvarle el culo al botas.
En interdin no puedes meter cortos en subasta ni modificar el precio de la orden que tienes de venta de cortos. En renta4 funciona asi?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

stewie dijo:


> Las periodistas de TVE se habrán cagado en los pantalones con los comentarios de este tio.
> 
> La Bolsa se hunde casi un 6% a causa de la incertidumbre económica - RTVE.es



Voy a mandar un mail al follonero para que mande a uno disfrazado de oso un dia de estos wanisticos a la bolsa de madrid a tocar los huevos al personal :XX:


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Dejarme al santander que le tengo preparado un cargador a la apertura....
> Que golferio,a 10 minutos del final la metieron en una subasta y dejo de cotizar para salvarle el culo al botas.
> En interdin no puedes meter cortos en subasta ni modificar el precio de la orden que tienes de venta de cortos. En renta4 funciona asi?



Modificarla si que puedes, pero como no se ejecuta... 

¿has probado a meterle una orden de venta a mercado? yo no, pero a lo mejor funciona.


----------



## no_loko (4 Feb 2010)

Mañana más de lo mismo. Creo que (como mínimo intradía) bajamos de 10000. Seguramente sea momento de cerrar los cortos que me quedan y esperar acontecimientos. Hoy ha sido un día glorioso. Ha sido un placer compartirlo con vosotros. Un saludo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2010)

mañana los 9800 aguantan sí o sí, ya veras, y rebotillo


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Feb 2010)

¿cómo veis el eurodolar para mañana? ¿más bajada?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Modificarla si que puedes, pero como no se ejecuta...
> 
> ¿has probado a meterle una orden de venta a mercado? yo no, pero a lo mejor funciona.



No deja nunca en subasta,ni modificar,ni mercado ni nada.
Siempre pone inicio de posiciones cortas no permitido durante la subasta de cierre.

en comprar no tienes problema o vender si tienes los cfds correspondientes


----------



## stewie (4 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Voy a mandar un mail al follonero para que mande a uno disfrazado de oso un dia de estos wanisticos a la bolsa de madrid a tocar los huevos al personal :XX:



Pues este no es el vídeo que yo he colgado. Era otro del canal 24 horas dónde hablaba un ejperto bursátil al mismo nivel de pesimismo que Santiago Niño. Pero los de rtve.es lo han cambiado por otro más edulcorado. No sé porqué será.

Este es, se ve que ha cambiado de página solo.
http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/videos/20100204/bolsa-espanola-vive-su-mayor-caida-catorce-meses-perder-594/685434.shtml


----------



## ghkghk (4 Feb 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mañana los 9800 aguantan sí o sí, ya veras, y rebotillo



Lo pones como si fuese una hazaña perder otros 450 puntos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2010)

porque es viernes de intervencion ;D

aka 

santa ageda


----------



## chollero (4 Feb 2010)

no_loko dijo:


> Mañana más de lo mismo. Creo que (como mínimo intradía) bajamos de 10000. Seguramente sea momento de cerrar los cortos que me quedan y esperar acontecimientos. Hoy ha sido un día glorioso. Ha sido un placer compartirlo con vosotros. Un saludo.



cerrar cortos ahora que empieza lo bueno? :-s


----------



## no_loko (4 Feb 2010)

chollero dijo:


> cerrar cortos ahora que empieza lo bueno? :-s



Procuro ser disciplinado, tanto en las ganancias como en las perdidas. Yo no opero tan a corto como muchos de vosotros aquí, pero tampoco suelo aguantar las posiciones más allá de 1-2 meses. Cuando cumplo objetivos, cierro posiciones. Un saludo.


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

chollero dijo:


> cerrar cortos ahora que empieza lo bueno? :-s



:no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Feb 2010)

Mañana comportaros que os estoy vigilando!


----------



## Interesado (4 Feb 2010)

Joder, un día bueno y yo lejos del ordenador. Por suerte puse los stops bien y lo que llevaba largo se ha salido en máximos del día y el warrant put, que ya lleva un 110% de beneficio ha hecho el resto.

Antes de leer el hilo de hoy iba a decir que mañana llegaríamos sobre los 10150-10170 y rebotillo fuerte hasta 10500, pero después de leerlo y ver como van "evolucionando" vuestros comentarios a medida que pasa el día, ya no se que pensar.


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

*Mañana caemos un 8%...* 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Feb 2010)

Si todo el mundo está bajista, no digo que mañana suba, sino que es tan absurdo como los 13€ del Santander.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Mulder mirame PRGN, puede funcionar el soporte de 4.4?.
> 
> CZZ, como la veis? cerrará el gap que tiene de antes?



Mulder creo que no lo has visto, o te has hecho el de suecia...


----------



## tonuel (4 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Si todo el mundo está bajista, no digo que mañana suba, sino que es tan absurdo como los 13€ del Santander.



Póngase largo si tiene cojones... 8:


----------



## destr0 (4 Feb 2010)

Buenas noches, y como dicen algunos por arriba, hoy día glorioso, pero mañana lo será más.

Ni se os ocurra aplicar la técnica de 9:05 a 9:25 porque mañana no va a levantar cabeza, a esa hora.

Un saludo, y hasta mañana!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Póngase largo si tiene cojones... 8:



No estoy hablando de España. Que estemos entre amigos, no implica que tenga usted ciertas licencias con algun que otro forero, y conmigo desde luego, no las tiene.


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> No estoy hablando de España. Que estemos entre amigos, no implica que tenga usted ciertas licencias con algun que otro forero, y conmigo desde luego, no las tiene.




Voy a editar por respeto hacie el resto de foreros...


----------



## rosonero (5 Feb 2010)

Lo hubiera disfrutado más estando dentro (corto, claro está) y no en el trabajo en modo skake, pero ha sido una tarde brutal.
Mañana a las ocho todos en pie para no perder detalle, espero que no pete el servidor.


----------



## Javi Metal (5 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> *Mañana caemos un 8%...* 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



No, no creo.

Pongo esto en dos hilos, si es que me deja la database de los cojones. CALOPEZ!!!!



chollero dijo:


> yalodeciastu y mañana que?



Bueno, acertar de buenas a primeras la mayor bajada en 15 meses, no está mal, no?

Creo que al final de sesión bajadas "más cortas" (Santander subirá; habrá mucho rally y algo de intervención pública. Fíjense en caixacorp), como mucho entre - 1.5 y - 2 %. 

Supongo - que es mucho suponer - despúes del Consejo de Ministros haya alguna declaración institucional: reunion urgente con empresarios y sindicatos, y pacto de Toledo para la semana que viene (en 15 días hay reunión importante europea). E incluso, seguramente algo más: algún paquete de medidas o similar ("aumento de productividad"). 

Supongo que la remodelación la deja no más allá de la semana que viene, y supongo que Bono tendrá bastante que ver en esto. (También supongo que Pajín se queda pero de la Vega no)

Esto es parte de un devenir. No se alteren. (Por cierto, el economista de la entrevista de Tve 24 h, es asíduo a teleespe, y dice esto, como lo ha dicho hace tiempo SNB. No es nada nuevo, lo que pasa que el momento de los cambios han llegado, y van a ser en principio rápidos, muy rápidos: menor capacidad de reacción)

¿Nadie se ha dado cuenta qué conveniente es un presidente "negro", pero nacido en Hawai y que en su infancia estuvo en un país musulmán?. Globalización total, y desde luego, no es descendiente irlandés ni de Boston. 

Hagan juego, señores.


----------



## Burney (5 Feb 2010)

la zona del 8,50-8,60 del SAN hace toda la pinta de ser el objetivo de caida de este tramo bajista... asi que es muy posible que cierre mis cortos si llega a esa zona


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Hoy será dia de rebote.

El problema principal consiste en saber si ese rebote se dará a las 9 de la mañana o a las 9 de la noche, por eso lo mejor que podemos hacer es establecer precios objetivo para definir por donde podrían ir los tiros.

En el mini-S&P tenemos un poderoso imán que nos lleva hacia el 1050, tal vez ligeramente por debajo, en el Stoxx tenemos que esa fuerza nos lleva hacia algún lugar entre el 2675 y el 2632.

También podemos establecer un timing para el evento basado en los datos importantes del día, hoy tenemos un dato de paro en USA que ya se sabe que va a salir muy malo, pero eso no quiere decir que la reacción a ese dato sea bajista, parece el momento más propicio de todo el dia para que se produzca un rebote aprovechando que muchas gacelas que se hayan perdido el gran wano de ayer podrían entrar cortas en ese momento.

De todas formas todo rebote que tengamos tendría que ser débil y carecer de fuerza, aunque podría ser muy fuerte en los primeros momentos y además será necesariamente el momento con más volumen del día, otra forma de identificarlo.

Por último podría ser que rebotáramos en apertura y volvieramos a bajar hacia el cierre, pero este lunes que viene deberíamos tener un gap alcista y el lunes es probable que sigamos bajando, así que me parece menos probable, aunque ideal para que los leoncios nos engañen, como de costumbre.


----------



## twetter (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Hoy será dia de rebote.
> 
> .



Rebote,rebote...no te j...e

Esto va pa`riba


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder has visto el EUR/USD? está a 1,37... yo creo que hoy bajan los usanos más y el lunes cambian de tendencia.

Respecto al IBex, van a romper los stops a los cortos así que os aconsejo que los quitéis.

Yo cerré las mamachicho ya que me estaban dando un +65% que en un día está bien..

Bueno, comenzamos...


----------



## rosonero (5 Feb 2010)

Pero qué pasa aquí !!!!!!! El hilo por ahí tirado y esto ya ha empezado de nuevo y con un -1%
Buenos días y tal


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder has visto el EUR/USD? está a 1,37... yo creo que hoy bajan los usanos más y el lunes cambian de tendencia.
> 
> Respecto al IBex, van a romper los stops a los cortos así que os aconsejo que los quitéis.
> 
> ...



Por eso decía que no tenía claro el momento en que será el cambio de tendencia, lo que si tengo muy claro es que será HOY, haremos un mínimo en algún momento y tendremos una señal de cambio de tendencia, pero es preciso que la veamos HOY, que sea antes o después durante el dia será algo que tendremos que ir analizando.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

QUé hisjo de puta!!! no hay cortos de Befesa!!!

Os la recomiendo, se va a meter una hostia hasta los 11 €


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Burney dijo:


> la zona del 8,50-8,60 del SAN hace toda la pinta de ser el objetivo de caida de este tramo bajista... asi que es muy posible que cierre mis cortos si llega a esa zona



El rebote del SAN se producirá cuando aparezcan los cortos en R4...


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> QUé hisjo de puta!!! no hay cortos de Befesa!!!
> 
> Os la recomiendo, se va a meter una hostia hasta los 11 €



Las cotizadas del mercado continuo no suelen tener cortos por norma general, como mucho los encontrarás en alguna antigua cotizada del Ibex pero nada más.

Así es este mundo tercermundista de la bolsa española.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Befesa bajando un 8% desde que os lo he comentado... me cago en su puta madreeeee estarúa ahora con un +54%


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

vas a esperar a que lleguen las 9:30 y finalize el volumen a ver con qué nos sorprenden los leoncios-cocos... pero esto huele a pánico total, cuando perdamos los 10k del chulibex nos vamos a la mierda.


----------



## Bambi (5 Feb 2010)

buenos días

10K? qué 10K dices?


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

De la que me he escapado al vender ayer las ferrovial.... necesitan cash ... y venderán las que + han subido. -artificialmente- ABENGOA ven con papi!!! XDDD


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder te va bien Interdin? Las modificaciones de órdenes tardan minutos en actualizarse.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

tengo puesta una orde de corto a mercado y no se ejecuta!!!


Esto es el fin...


Ya por fin, corto en ABG con un cargador más que considerable...


----------



## Dawkins (5 Feb 2010)

En fin.. otra sesion guanil? en el pequeño rebotillo me ha saltado el stop, pf

Hasta el fondo? Viernes negro? Mulder como te encaja esto? -3% ya..


----------



## ghkghk (5 Feb 2010)

-3% para desayunar...


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mulder te va bien Interdin? Las modificaciones de órdenes tardan minutos en actualizarse.



De momento si, pero la única orden que he puesto ha sido un stop-profit del corto que llevo desde el lunes pasado.


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

Estoy tocandome en el coche... jajaja... :XX:


----------



## ertitoagus (5 Feb 2010)

se está hablando tanto y tanto de rebote de forma tan generalizada que yo creo que el guano de hoy va a ser legendario.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Feb 2010)

Antes de nada buenos días.


Interdin está caput! Las órdenes nuevas quedan pendientes de introducción y las modificaciones también pendientes :S



Edit2: Sigue yendo como el culo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mulder te va bien Interdin? Las modificaciones de órdenes tardan minutos en actualizarse.



En r4 igual, no dab a basto de las órdenes que hay, no se me ejecutaba una a mercado, hay pánico.


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

Dawkins dijo:


> En fin.. otra sesion guanil? en el pequeño rebotillo me ha saltado el stop, pf
> 
> Hasta el fondo? Viernes negro? Mulder como te encaja esto? -3% ya..



Me encaja bastante bien, el miniS&P solo ha llegado a 1057, así que aun nos queda trecho por caer, aunque el Stoxx ha llegado 2653 que ya empieza a ser un nivel peligroso.

Creo que el Stoxx hará mínimo en 262x

edito: no me aventuro a dar objetivos en el Ibex, pero el guarrazo puede ser de campeonato


----------



## Kataboom (5 Feb 2010)

Una canción para los farloperos traders y los que juegan a la bolsa:



Cocaine eric clapton - goear.com


Guenos días.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

El fondo de inversión soberano Abu Dhabi Investment Authority podría haber comprado una participación del 15% en el aeropuerto londinense de Gatwick, informó el jueves Financial Times en su página web sin citar fuentes. 

Un portavoz de Global Infrastructure Partners, que compró el aeropuerto el año pasado, dijo que el grupo daba la bienvenida al fondo ADIA como inversión a largo plazo, según FT. El portavoz rehusó precisar cuánto había pagado ADIA por la participación. 

Artículo completo: 

FT.com / Companies / Airlines - Abu Dhabi fund to take Gatwick stake


----------



## El río de la vida (5 Feb 2010)

Una pregunta para los expertos:

¿Abriría largos "el botas" el martes o miércoles pasado antes de dar a conocer los espectaculares resultados de Santander? ::::


----------



## sapito (5 Feb 2010)

r4 no me deja ni entrar a la página, calopez les lleva el servidor 
menos mal que no tengo nada...
Esto es que todas las gacelas están en modo pánico???


----------



## ertitoagus (5 Feb 2010)

crash hispánico de libro señores.


----------



## BILU (5 Feb 2010)

Creéis que estas fuertes bajadas marcan un punto de inflexión en la bolsa y en la situación general del país?? O habrá rebotes fuertes hasta 11000-11500 y "aqui no ha pasado nada"?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Aben-joda hoy me va a dar lo mío!!!

Pyn!!! dile a tu jefe que me pase el cheque a las 17:00!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Feb 2010)

Joder en interdin se han bloqueado las ordeness de contratos del ibex,joder no me saltaron stops,se ejecutaron ordenes dobles.... dicen que es un error,espero que me devuelvan el dinero joderrrrrrrrr ya me han dejado mosqueado. grrrr


----------



## El río de la vida (5 Feb 2010)

BILU dijo:


> Creéis que estas fuertes bajadas marcan un punto de inflexión en la bolsa y en la situación general del país?? O habrá rebotes fuertes hasta 11000-11500 y "aqui no ha pasado nada"?




17.000 mínimo en tres meses y el Depor campeón de Europa ::::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Cual es el soporte de Tec Reunidas? creo que se lo ha ventilado ya..
no?

Arrgg le voy a meter otro corto!!!


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Sabotaje a los osos españoles... HL habla con los medios. XDDDDDDD


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

BILU dijo:


> Creéis que estas fuertes bajadas marcan un punto de inflexión en la bolsa y en la situación general del país?? O habrá rebotes fuertes hasta 11000-11500 y "aqui no ha pasado nada"?



Lo de 'aquí no ha pasado' no entra ni a discusión. Lo del punto de inflexión no lo veo así, creo que en este pais lo que menos importa ahora mismo es la bolsa salvo para los que estamos en ella.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Cuidado que SAN BBVA y cia se recuperan un poco, volvemos a los 10.000 precaución... y justo a las 9:30...


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

tonuel estuvo aquí... y corto... :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Sabotaje a los osos españoles... HL habla con los medios. XDDDDDDD



Ya te contare,de momento la chica del tlf me dice que me lo miraran y me devolveran el money.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Verás lo divertido... cuando vayan a por los chicharros de MC ... SOS en 2.07€ now!


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

Las bajadas de hoy tienen spikes muy fuertes, pero los están dosificando mucho, quieren hacer mínimos con fuertes rebotes sorprendiendo al personal, no quieren a todo el mundo corto.

Hoy más de uno que haga intradías se va a dejar los cuartos a cortos, me da la impresión.

Se está metiendo un volumen similar en subidas y bajadas, están despistando de lo lindo, hoy es dia de tener objetivos claros y entrar en el lugar correcto.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Feb 2010)

OHL camino del infierno


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Las bajadas de hoy tienen spikes muy fuertes, pero los están dosificando mucho, quieren hacer mínimos con fuertes rebotes sorprendiendo al personal, no quieren a todo el mundo corto.
> 
> Hoy más de uno que haga intradías se va a dejar los cuartos a cortos, me da la impresión.



Mulder por eso hay que pillar cortos de valores chicharriles o que aguantaron ayer muy bien como abengoa, os la recomiendo, va a visitar los 11€ como su amiga befesa muy pronto.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2010)

iberia aguanta como puede


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Ayer en 24 horas salieron los invitados del presidente ZP.. no sé si os fijáisteis , para que se sepa quien nos gobierna y tal...

A esas empresas les están dando para el pelo hoy curiosamente...

Estaba presidente Ibertrola, OHL, Acciona..... curiosamente los de ABG no, lo cual me impactó...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> iberia aguanta como puede



Quiero meterle un corto tmb...


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Las bajadas de hoy tienen spikes muy fuertes, pero los están dosificando mucho, quieren hacer mínimos con fuertes rebotes sorprendiendo al personal, no quieren a todo el mundo corto.
> 
> Hoy más de uno que haga intradías se va a dejar los cuartos a cortos, me da la impresión.
> 
> Se está metiendo un volumen similar en subidas y bajadas, están despistando de lo lindo, hoy es dia de tener objetivos claros y entrar en el lugar correcto.



Cómo sigan las operaciones con este lag va a ser imposible operar intradía :ouch:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Parece que se quiere dar la vuelta... mucho cuidadín....

Me voy a tomar un café y fumarme un cigarro, metedle cortos a ABG por favor que necesito dinero para mis vicios.

PS_ Me gusta para cortos ahora mismo GAM.


----------



## sapito (5 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cómo sigan las operaciones con este lag va a ser imposible operar intradía :ouch:



desde luego, las salidas ajustadas pueden estar complicadas


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Parece que se quiere dar la vuelta... mucho cuidadín....
> 
> Me voy a tomar un café y fumarme un cigarro, metedle cortos a ABG por favor que necesito dinero para mis vicios.
> 
> PS_ Me gusta para cortos ahora mismo GAM.



Que ud. se lo lie bien


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Parece que se quiere dar la vuelta... mucho cuidadín....
> 
> Me voy a tomar un café y fumarme un cigarro, metedle cortos a ABG por favor que necesito dinero para mis vicios.
> 
> PS_ Me gusta para cortos ahora mismo GAM.



Que hiciste con T5¿?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Feb 2010)

Corto en el botas 9.199 con 2 cojones.


----------



## fmc (5 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corto en el botas 9.199 con 2 cojones.



No te empeñes en que tiene que ir para abajo por narices.... que te pierdes....


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corto en el botas 9.199 con 2 cojones.



Ojo, que la bajadita de ahora mismo podría ser un fake.

No me pondría corto en este momento a no ser que haya una señal muy muy clara.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Que hiciste con T5¿?



Lo cerré.

Ahora mismo he cambiado de estrategia y sólo hago intradías, esta semana he acertado 6 operaciones de 6, ganando de lunes a juves, de momento hoy tmb voy ganando, como me funciona la mantengo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ojo, que la bajadita de ahora mismo podría ser un fake.
> 
> No me pondría corto en este momento a no ser que haya muy muy clara.




Sí, yo no metería ningún corto a bancos.

La apuesta de ABG por mi parte es por los bonos convertibles, como es de rigor, les tienen que dar gato por liebre a los bonistas.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ojo, que la bajadita de ahora mismo podría ser un fake.
> 
> No me pondría corto en este momento a no ser que haya muy muy clara.



Ya estoy fuera,me salto el stop.

Ya me llamaron de Interdin,me van a devolver la orden que se ejecuto doble,pero lo del stop me lo tendre que comer yo grrr


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

Esta put es mi estrella: A3484


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Esta put es mi estrella: A3484



Corralito? 

BANCO CENTRAL DE LA REPUBLICA ARGENTINA. COMUNICACIÓN *“A” 3484*. 22.02.02. A LAS ENTIDADES FINANCIERAS: Ref.: Circular CONAU 1- 429


----------



## crisis forever (5 Feb 2010)

¿BULL TRAP? ¿O directamente pasamos a la fase "MIEDO"? :fiufiu:


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Corralito?
> 
> BANCO CENTRAL DE LA REPUBLICA ARGENTINA. COMUNICACIÓN *“A” 3484*. 22.02.02. A LAS ENTIDADES FINANCIERAS: Ref.: Circular CONAU 1- 429



No, me refiero a esto:

Commerzbank - España


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> No, me refiero a esto:
> 
> Commerzbank - España



Era un poco de humor


----------



## Desencantado (5 Feb 2010)

Ay ese 10.000! Es imposible que aguante. Es taaaaan goloso...


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

crisis forever dijo:


> ¿BULL TRAP? ¿O directamente pasamos a la fase "MIEDO"? :fiufiu:



Mira este gráfico semanal del ibex y razona


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

Ya estoy vislumbrando lo que viene ahora, está clarísimo:

- El Stoxx ha de hacer un mínimo en 264x, por ahora el mínimo es 2653.
- El S&P ha de hacer mínimo en 1055 ahora lo tiene en 1057.

Queda una bajadita para alcanzar esos mínimos cercanos y entonces vendrá el rebote en serio, pero antes la totalidad de las gacelillas se pondrá corta de nuevo, incluido HL aunque haya leido esto antes


----------



## Hagen (5 Feb 2010)

El ibex parece un chicharro, sube o cae 150 puntos en un plis...


----------



## rosonero (5 Feb 2010)

He estado leyendo algunos foros y sobretodo uno donde consideran que ponerse corto es de antipatriotas, es un mar de lágrimas. No os pongo enlace que os conozco y sois capaces de registraros solo para hacer sangre


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> He estado leyendo algunos foros y sobretodo uno que consideran que ponerse corto es de antipatriotas, es un mar de lágrimas. No os pongo enlace que os conozco y sois capaces de registraros solo para hacer sangre



Eso es algo que no entiendo, ponerse corto o largo se hace para especular, todo lo demás es marketing del malo, y encima hay tontos que se lo creen....


----------



## chollero (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya estoy vislumbrando lo que viene ahora, está clarísimo:
> 
> - El Stoxx ha de hacer un mínimo en 264x, por ahora el mínimo es 2653.
> - El S&P ha de hacer mínimo en 1055 ahora lo tiene en 1057.
> ...



rebote hoy? el guanibex es un cadaver amigo


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2010)

La Caixa redujo su beneficio un 16,2% en 2009 por el aumento de las provisiones - 5/02/10 - 1887598 - elEconomista.es


----------



## sapito (5 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> He estado leyendo algunos foros y sobretodo uno donde consideran que ponerse corto es de antipatriotas, es un mar de lágrimas. No os pongo enlace que os conozco y sois capaces de registraros solo para hacer sangre



Si lo pones (o me mandas un MP) te prometo que no trolleo...
los otros foros de bolsa que he visto están un poco muertos, así que me vendría conocerlo.
Aquí se está muy bien, pero me gusta "ver mundo".


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Mira este gráfico semanal del ibex y razona



A esa gráfica aún le falta el dia del crack...








Por cierto...


¿Cómo van esos largos...? 8:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> He estado leyendo algunos foros y sobretodo uno donde consideran que ponerse corto es de antipatriotas, es un mar de lágrimas. No os pongo enlace que os conozco y sois capaces de registraros solo para hacer sangre



Que no se pongan cortos no significa que no vendan en el momento adecuado...

Aunque si son tan tontos como para no querer ponerse cortos seguro que mantienen o compran en cada bajada dejándose un pastizal.


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La Caixa redujo su beneficio un 16,2% en 2009 por el aumento de las provisiones - 5/02/10 - 1887598 - elEconomista.es




Criteria sólo baja un 2,70%... menuda bajada de pobres... 




Saludos :Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> El ibex parece un chicharro, sube o cae 150 puntos en un plis...



Ese es el tema. Hay que poner SL y no muy ajustados porque hay "turbulencias" y enseguida saltan. Pero está claro que lo pueden subir o tirar cuando quieran


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

Ahora mismo si vas corto en España... los stops son de cagones...









Saludos


----------



## Nopepito (5 Feb 2010)

*zas*

Ostiazo va, ostiazo viene, ahora mismo -1,93, esto va pa bajo bajo bajo. 

¿Coño será como la vivienda que nunca baja?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

DP vas corto en ABG? la están aguantando de lo lindo...


----------



## pyn (5 Feb 2010)

Yo creo que, de rebotar el Ibex, rebotará en la zona de los 9800-9900, fue una resistencia importante en su día que costo huevo y medio superarla.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Eur/usd 1,3685....


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Está subida, mejor dicho recuperación de la caída.. es un SUPER FAKE... quieren echar a los cortos... ya mismo se les acaba las existencias para sujetar las BLURRCHIPS. XD


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

chollero dijo:


> rebote hoy? el guanibex es un cadaver amigo



Cuanto más enquistado está ese pensamiento entre todo el mundo mejor momento para pensar que las cosas pueden cambiar.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Luca, Abengoa... tarde o temprano caerá a los 18.00€ como objetivo a corto plazo... en TL5 ha pasado lo mismo.. en cuanto vean la necesidad, la tiran con ordenes a mercado.


----------



## karl marx (5 Feb 2010)

*estais enfermos*

los especuladores de esta entrada, que os divertís haciendo apuestas sobre el cadáver del capital (en este caso el moribundo IBEX) *estais enfermos*. No se puede esperar menos del especímen ibérico.. ni del occidental en general.. 

*Si cualquiera de vosotros tuviera algo de dinero seguro que sería un burbujista del ladrillazo explotador de los trabajadores (esos a los que tanto criticais tan sólo porque sois pobres) , dais pena... joder miraros* :XX:


----------



## sapito (5 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> DP vas corto en ABG? la están aguantando de lo lindo...



Yo creo que están animando a que la gente entre al rebote en 19.80...
Ayer no cayó mucho, pero yo ya llego tardea este tren.


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> A esa gráfica aún le falta el dia del crack...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo estoy corto de hace días, ya os lo dije. Ya vísteis cuál es mim tesoro, que en estos momentos podría vender a 0,16, habíendo comprado a 0,03 el día 15


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Por cierto... te has perdido el SPIKE en CYCC ... nunca fallan... hoy subirá de nuevo.


----------



## Nopepito (5 Feb 2010)

*No creo*

El soporte lo tenemos entre los 5.500 y los 6.500, justo donde estaba el IBEX en los años 2002 y 2003 antes del salvaje boom.

Mirar esto hamijos y empezar a temblar.


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

karl marx dijo:


> los especuladores de esta entrada, que os divertís haciendo apuestas sobre el cadáver del capital (en este caso el moribundo IBEX) *estais enfermos*. No se puede esperar menos del especímen ibérico.. ni del occidental en general..
> 
> *Si cualquiera de vosotros tuviera algo de dinero seguro que sería un burbujista del ladrillazo explotador de los trabajadores (esos a los que tanto criticais tan sólo porque sois pobres) , dais pena... joder miraros* :XX:



Y tu estás especulando con que nosotros somos así, no te llamo lo que estoy pensando ahora mismo para que no me baneen.

Aunque lo que si me queda claro es que aquí el que está más muerto eres tu, sobre todo de ideas y de inteligencia.


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

karl marx dijo:


> los especuladores de esta entrada, que os divertís haciendo apuestas sobre el cadáver del capital (en este caso el moribundo IBEX) *estais enfermos*. No se puede esperar menos del especímen ibérico.. ni del occidental en general..
> 
> *Si cualquiera de vosotros tuviera algo de dinero seguro que sería un burbujista del ladrillazo explotador de los trabajadores (esos a los que tanto criticais tan sólo porque sois pobres) , dais pena... joder miraros*





y tu eres un comunista chavista con CI negativo que roba a las viejas para poder beber.... 8:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

Nopepito dijo:


> El soporte lo tenemos entre los 5.500 y los 6.500, justo donde estaba el IBEX en los años 2002 y 2003 antes del salvaje boom.
> 
> Mirar esto hamijos y empezar a temblar.



9800 es el siguiente soporte en el ibex


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Feb 2010)

Buuah y a mi los de R4 no me dejan operar con la mierda de las liquidaciones...

Me permiten comprar acciones, pero no cfds...

Luca, esta tarde voy a volver a recomprar las Hytm, por si acaso el Lunes... ¿algún día tendré suerte no? juas.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Yo estoy corto de hace días, ya os lo dije. Ya vísteis cuál es mim tesoro, que en estos momentos podría vender a 0,16, habíendo comprado a 0,03 el día 15



ya lo sabia... no lo decia por usted... si no por los alcistas megarebotistas... 



Saludos :XX:


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

No paro de tocarme joder... 17% de plusvas... :XX:




Saludos :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Feb 2010)

ES en mínimos 2648.


----------



## aksarben (5 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buuah y a mi los de R4 no me dejan operar con la mierda de las liquidaciones...
> 
> Me permiten comprar acciones, pero no cfds...



+1 :´(

+10 caracteres


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Wataru, en ARIAd llevamos unos días sin rumbo.... los 2.14USD DE AYER... nos harán rebotar hoy. XD

Voy a comprar +NVAX... si bajan de 2.00USD ... en cuanto lleguen las noticias de MEXICO... subirá hasta 2.50 / 3.00 USD en un par de sesiones.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> He estado leyendo algunos foros y sobretodo uno donde consideran que ponerse corto es de antipatriotas, es un mar de lágrimas. No os pongo enlace que os conozco y sois capaces de registraros solo para hacer sangre



Ponlooooooooooo que voy a trollear


----------



## Astur147 (5 Feb 2010)

Tonuel... ve guardando éste cerca...


----------



## karl marx (5 Feb 2010)

*dais pena*

*sobre las cenizas de vuestra moribunda civilización me mearé, es lo único que puedo decir a las mentes enfermas del capital*


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> No paro de tocarme joder... 17% de plusvas... :XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues vaya mierda, yo ayer hice +65% XDDDDDD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Feb 2010)

karl marx dijo:


> los especuladores de esta entrada, que os divertís haciendo apuestas sobre el cadáver del capital (en este caso el moribundo IBEX) *estais enfermos*. No se puede esperar menos del especímen ibérico.. ni del occidental en general..
> 
> *Si cualquiera de vosotros tuviera algo de dinero seguro que sería un burbujista del ladrillazo explotador de los trabajadores (esos a los que tanto criticais tan sólo porque sois pobres) , dais pena... joder miraros* :XX:



Vete a mamarla!!!

Rojos no!


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Feb 2010)

karl marx dijo:


> *sobre las cenizas de vuestra moribunda civilización me mearé, es lo único que puedo decir a las mentes enfermas del capital*




Otro pillado largo jajajajajaja. Pobrecito, tranquilo tal vez para el 2014 recuperes tu inversión, hasta entonces: enjoy!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

karl marx dijo:


> *sobre las cenizas de vuestra moribunda civilización me mearé, es lo único que puedo decir a las mentes enfermas del capital*



Reza un padrenuestro por nosotros los especuladores, conocedores de la alquimia de sacar dienero del aire (Y GACELAS) tanto al alza como a la baja.

Amen.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru, en ARIAd llevamos unos días sin rumbo.... los 2.14USD DE AYER... nos harán rebotar hoy. XD
> 
> Voy a comprar +NVAX... si bajan de 2.00USD ... en cuanto lleguen las noticias de MEXICO... subirá hasta 2.50 / 3.00 USD en un par de sesiones.



Eso espero, por debajo de 2.20 ya me pongo nervioso :.

De todas formas, se nota que no hay nadie al mando (eso creo) 1 día fuerte hacia arriba...otro fuerte hacia abajo. Esto no son maneras...

Por cierto la "Gacela" de las 108 mil accs, nos dio coba jaja


----------



## karl marx (5 Feb 2010)

jajajajaj dice rojos no!!!!!!!!!!!!
y su sistema hundido jajajajajajaja

la suerte es que lo que os queda por pasar sólo Dios lo sabe.......
*
la verdadera crisis aún no ha empezado*


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

El Stoxx ha alcanzado los 2648 y ha subido 10 puntos casi del tirón, CUIDADO con los cortos.


----------



## Claca (5 Feb 2010)

¡Buenas!

Vengo a que en algún bandazo me violen un poco la cuenta 

Tonuel, no es buena idea ir sin stop. Durante el 2008 la tendencia era muy bajista y no por ello fue un año ausente de rebotes, precisamente. Las subidas también fueron explosivas y pillaron a mucho corto valiente de estos que dicen aguantar de todo. Subir un 6% en una sesión estando vendido es extremadamente doloroso. En su lugar mejor ir con stop profit y tener la moral alta y el capital intacto para así poder aprovechar los movimientos de gran amplitud cuando se produzcan.

Analizando lo que ha pasado desde máximos de enero, creo que por más rebote que haya, el tope estará, como mucho muchísimo, sobre los 11.000. Ayer compramos un billete hasta los 9.000 pocos y ahí iremos irremediablemente. No daremos tantos rodeos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

karl marx dijo:


> jajajajaj dice rojos no!!!!!!!!!!!!
> y su sistema hundido jajajajajajaja
> 
> la suerte es que lo que os queda por pasar sólo Dios lo sabe.......
> ...



Pobrecio.. por eso estamos cortos!!! creo que ni sabes lo que es...

No eres más que un hispanistaní medio más, anda, toma 5€ para pillar un spray y vete a hacer pintadas por ahí.


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

El troll bobalicón este solo ha posteado en este hilo y solo para trollear.

Calopez, *¡banealo de por vida!*


----------



## Freeman (5 Feb 2010)

MmmMmMm, que bonito rojo pasion que vuelve a tener hoy en IBEX, no ?







tonuel, como van esos cortos? certificamos guano hoy tambien ? 

saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Feb 2010)

karl marx dijo:


> jajajajaj dice rojos no!!!!!!!!!!!!
> y su sistema hundido jajajajajajaja
> 
> la suerte es que lo que os queda por pasar sólo Dios lo sabe.......
> ...



Quien coño te dice a ti que este es mi sistema para que sea anti-comunista????
Piensa chaval,tu puedes.

Un rojo pensando en Dios,a lo que llegan los gafapasta y progres de salon :XX:


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Feb 2010)

karl marx dijo:


> *sobre las cenizas de vuestra moribunda civilización me mearé, es lo único que puedo decir a las mentes enfermas del capital*



Esto lo dices desde tu casa calentito, con el café al lado ¿no?. ¿Sabes de donde viene el café? ¿el precio que pagan por el?...

Consejos reparto, pero para mi no tengo.

Lo jodido es que me haré viejo y todavía tendré que escuchar a Marxistas de los huevos que por leer un mierda de libro ya van de intelectuales y "justos" por la vida.

Madura y métete en tus asuntos mamón.


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

Astur147 dijo:


> Tonuel... ve guardando éste cerca...



Mola..., a la saca gracias... :Aplauso:


Pero ese Nelson está un poco descolorido... prueba con éste... 






Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¡Buenas!
> 
> Vengo a que en algún bandazo me violen un poco la cuenta
> 
> ...



Lo cierto es que Tonuel también tiene razón, los stops saltan a la primera de cambio, lo mejor es tener objetivos claros y tener la orden de salida ya puesta antes de que llegue.


----------



## Nopepito (5 Feb 2010)

*eso crees*



destr0 dijo:


> 9800 es el siguiente soporte en el ibex



Pero ni de coña, con suerte y por la cuenta que nos tiene, se para en los sietemiles de principios de 2009, pero a mi me da la sensación de que vamos a volver a los años 2002/3 años del inicio de la ecatombe.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx ha alcanzado los 2648 y ha subido 10 puntos casi del tirón, CUIDADO con los cortos.



Lo estaba esperando en 2645 para largos :´(


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

Nopepito dijo:


> Pero ni de coña, con suerte y por la cuenta que nos tiene, se para en los sietemiles de principios de 2009, pero a mi me da la sensación de que vamos a volver a los años 2002/3 años del inicio de la ecatombe.



Te hablo de soporte para hoy


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

No es por nada pero ecatombe es con hache... :fiufiu:

Por cierto...


Tengo aquí al emperador dictaminando sentencia... :ouch:










Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

Nopepito dijo:


> Pero ni de coña, con suerte y por la cuenta que nos tiene, se para en los sietemiles de principios de 2009, pero a mi me da la sensación de que vamos a volver a los años 2002/3 años del inicio de la ecatombe.



Por favor, es *H*ecatombe

Firmado: el ayudante del talivan hortografico


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Wataru, el pánico gaceril de ARIAd se mide por los trolls del foro -yahoo- ese pobrecito de las 108k accs... puso una orden de venta a mercado, el miedo estaba haciendo su efecto... luego recuperamos los 2.25 al cierre... ayer la cosa cambió con la inestabilidad de los mercados, muchas ordenes de venta eran de 2000accs , 200, 500accs ... yo compré algunas en 2.14USD y tardaron en completarse.


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

Tal y como está el día, os arriesgáis a hacer intras? Leñe, quedaos en una posición cómoda y a ver correr las plusvas. Si tientas a la suerte al final te pasa factura


----------



## Nopepito (5 Feb 2010)

*Sip*



Freeman dijo:


> MmmMmMm, que bonito rojo pasion que vuelve a tener hoy en IBEX, no ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-2,18 y bajando, vaya ostión jejejeje cortos, como los celtas.


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

Nopepito dijo:


> -2,18 y bajando, vaya ostión jejejeje cortos, como los celtas.



Esos 10.000 van a durar lo que yo te diga... 


Saludos :XX:


----------



## Nopepito (5 Feb 2010)

*Para hoy*



destr0 dijo:


> Te hablo de soporte para hoy



Si acepto pulpo, para los bajistas, apostar por el 7.000 en menos de un mes.


----------



## karl marx (5 Feb 2010)

la verdad leyendo vuestros comentarios me estoy divirtiendo mucho
y en general me lo estoy pasando en grande viendo la gran crisis estructural que se viene encima, realmente os mereceis esto y mucho mucho más, tranquilos todo llegará.... seguid sembrando y rezando al Dios dinero, vosotros no perdais la fe en él 

van a ser días de rojo rojitoooooooo y dentro de poco:
-quiebra del Estado español
-ruptura del euro y neo-pesetas...
-crisis nuclear en Paquistán
-tensiones comerciales entre China y USA y caida del dólar como moneda de reserva
-quiebras industriales generalizadas
-colapso total del sistema financiero
-régimen militar de facto en USA dirigido por el general Petraeus
-caos generalizado, regímenes fuertes neoimperiales pseudofascistas en todo Occidente
-resistencia armada de los de abajo................ yuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

*no amigos, no somos revolucionarios de salón, nos estamos preparando*


----------



## Sleepwalk (5 Feb 2010)

*Las claves son el Consejo de Ministros y el Informe de Empleo*

Las claves son el Consejo de Ministros y el Informe de Empleo

Muy interesante el análisis de la situación actual de España que realizan los analistas de Link Securities y que pasamos a reproducir a continuación por su claridad:

1. “Los inversores extranjeros demandan medidas a corto plazo para atajar el déficit público y evitar la escalada de la deuda pública, medidas que, por ahora, consideran que no se han tomado. Es por ello que, hasta que las vean y la califiquen de acertadas, se han decantado por "vender" España.

2. Aunque la caída de las cotizaciones de muchos valores nos pueda parecer desproporcionada, que lo es, hay que tener muy claro que el dinero es un "animal miedoso" y reacciona de forma impulsiva ante la incertidumbre y la pérdida de credibilidad de las naciones. Contra el miedo no valen ni análisis fundamentales ni técnicos.

3. Por ello, o el Gobierno “toma cartas en el asunto” y presenta un plan de choque que sea considerado creíble por los mercados, o la venta de activos españoles seguirá independientemente de la calidad de los mismos. 

4. Hoy,el Consejo de Ministro tiene previsto estudiar una reforma del mercado laboral español, uno de los más ineficientes del mundo como se ha podido comprobar en los últimos dos años, en los que se ha pasado de una tasa de desempleo de alrededor del 8% hasta la actual, cercana al 20%. Los mercados estarán muy pendientes del contenido de dicha reforma, y reaccionarán sin duda ante la misma.

5. Hasta que se generen las mencionadas medidas, los mercados financieros occidentales, que temen por el impacto que la caída de estas economías pueda producir en la Zona Euro y en la recuperación económica en curso, y los españoles más concretamente, seguirán bajo presión.

Por su parte, los analistas de Capital Bolsa afirman que “no existe una base real para temer un posible default en el caso español (como se está especulando). Sí veremos bajadas de rating, pero no había ningún operador en el mercado que no previera esto, aunque fuera a más largo plazo ». Para ellos, el problema no es la situación real, sino la percepción que los inversores extranjeros tengan de esa situación. 

A nivel técnico, consideran que «los objetivos técnicos del Ibex35 y de sus valores se han alcanzado, pero de una manera tan precipitada, que muchos gestores se han quedado sin vender. Es probable, dado el nivel de sobreventa de corto plazo, que tengamos un rebote, pero la ecuación rentabilidad/riesgo del mercado español (como señalábamos días atrás), ha empeorado notablemente en los últimos días, por lo que es aconsejable, al igual que están haciendo los inversores extranjeros con motivos o sin ellos, trasladar nuestras posiciones compradoras a otros mercados geográficos, u otros activos ».

Por lo tanto, la actualidad de la jornada se centrará en la rueda de prensa del Consejo de Ministros (que suele comenzar hacia las 13:45) y el Informe de Empleo del mes de enero en Estados Unidos (14:30).

En la actualidad de la jornada, el Ibex cae ahora un 1,9%, hasta 10.040 puntos, tras marcar un mínimo intradía en 9.916 puntos y un máximo en 10.169 puntos. El Dax cae un 1,4% y el EuroStoxx un 2,1%. Los futuros americanos caen ahora un 0,6%.

C.P.O. (Fuente: Link Securities y Capital Bolsa) 
Las claves son el Consejo de Ministros y el Informe de Empleo - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## Nopepito (5 Feb 2010)

*Sorry*



Mulder dijo:


> Por favor, es *H*ecatombe
> 
> Firmado: el ayudante del talivan hortografico



Es lo que tiene escribir rápido y estar pendiente del IBEX, por favor no avise a Tal Ivan


----------



## Claca (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo cierto es que Tonuel también tiene razón, los stops saltan a la primra de cambio, lo mejor es tener objetivos claros y tener la orden de salida ya puesta antes de que llegue.



Es lo chungo de operar en un ambiente de pánico. Yo prefiero perder 30 a comerme 600 puntos en contra. Del mismo modo prefiero dejar de ganar 200 a pasar de +400 a -200.

Yo tengo muy claro que vamos a los 9.000 pocos, como siempre he defendido, pero no me voy a arriesgar a perder, aunque sea daño latente, 1.000 para ganar otros 1.000. En el caso que vea algo muy claro arriesgaré con un stop holgado, con un mini te lo puedes permitir. Otra cosa me parece un suicidio. El gráfico entre septiembre del 2008 y marzo de 2009 está lleno de trampas en ambos sentidos.

PD: Otra cosa sería si hubiera aguantado los cortos que abrí sobre los 12.200. Entonces... pero no es el caso.


----------



## Deudor (5 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Pero ese Nelson está un poco descolorido... prueba con éste...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El mercado negro de Nelsons está estipulado como economia sumergida.


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

Nopepito dijo:


> Si acepto pulpo, para los bajistas, apostar por el 7.000 en menos de un mes.




Dejaremos los 3000 para cuando la intervención o default... :Baile:




Saludos


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

CRITERIA va tomando mejor color, es curioso los empleados de la entidad, no quieren o pueden vender sus CRITERIOS, parece que está muy mal visto.... siempre que me paso, le vacilo con los 3.50€ de resistencia y los 2.00€ están al caer.... que era recomendable venderlas ahora... que son una cesta de acciones nada +-


----------



## Astur147 (5 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mola..., a la saca gracias... :Aplauso:
> 
> 
> Pero ese Nelson está un poco descolorido... prueba con éste...
> ...



La pérdida de color se produce al ser un GIF para pegarlo sobre otra imagen ienso:, de hecho parto de un Nelson colorido, tengo que aprender un poco mas, a ver como puedo preservarle el color 8: :Baile:

Saludos!!


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

Nopepito dijo:


> Si acepto pulpo, para los bajistas, apostar por el 7.000 en menos de un mes.



Mi apuesta, ya la puse hace días

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-2437.html#post2426913


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

karl marx dijo:


> la verdad leyendo vuestros comentarios me estoy divirtiendo mucho
> y en general me lo estoy pasando en grande viendo la gran crisis estructural que se viene encima, realmente os mereceis esto y mucho mucho más, tranquilos todo llegará.... seguid sembrando y rezando al Dios dinero, vosotros no perdais la fe en él
> 
> van a ser días de rojo rojitoooooooo y dentro de poco:
> ...


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

Por cierto, acaban de estirar de la cadena de los mínimos del día ahora mismo, coged el paracaidas

Me refiero al DAX/stoxx


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> CRITERIA va tomando mejor color, es curioso los empleados de la entidad, no quieren o pueden vender sus CRITERIOS, parece que está muy mal visto.... siempre que me paso, le vacilo con los 3.50€ de resistencia y los 2.00€ están al caer.... que era recomendable venderlas ahora... que son una cesta de acciones nada +-



Calla que Mulder esta corto en criteria jajajajaj


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Feb 2010)

Ding! Largo ES 2645


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

A mi este "compañero" me recuerda al divertido visionario que hablaba de los 3000, con la caída de GM, etc... será su nuevo nick? XD


----------



## Astur147 (5 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru, el pánico gaceril de ARIAd se mide por los trolls del foro -yahoo- ese pobrecito de las 108k accs... puso una orden de venta a mercado, el miedo estaba haciendo su efecto... luego recuperamos los 2.25 al cierre... ayer la cosa cambió con la inestabilidad de los mercados, muchas ordenes de venta eran de 2000accs , 200, 500accs ... yo compré algunas en 2.14USD y tardaron en completarse.



Tenemos que trollear nosotros ... :


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> CRITERIA va tomando mejor color, es curioso los empleados de la entidad, no quieren o pueden vender sus CRITERIOS, parece que está muy mal visto.... siempre que me paso, le vacilo con los 3.50€ de resistencia y los 2.00€ están al caer.... que era recomendable venderlas ahora... que son una cesta de acciones nada +-





Mis criterias tienen un color que te mueres... :XX:


+19%


Saludos :XX:


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

Deudor dijo:


> El mercado negro de Nelsons está estipulado como economia sumergida.



No jodas... :56:


un momento... están llamando a la puerta.... :S


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Luca, en ABENGOA se están haciendo pis-pis... ya vienen los cocos!!!!


----------



## Astur147 (5 Feb 2010)

CDS España 10:59 182 puntos ... como la espuma!!


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Los MMs de CRITERIA me la jugaron en mayo... me echaron con una caída fake del -8% intradía... compraba 100k y las soltaba en pocos días..


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, en ABENGOA se están haciendo pis-pis... ya vienen los cocos!!!!



Bueno, otros cocos (nosotros) hemos entrado antes....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Astur147 dijo:


> CDS España 10:59 182 puntos ... como la espuma!!



Nos vamos a tomar por el culo señores...


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Calla que Mulder esta corto en criteria jajajajaj



Luca, cabrón, ya se ha corrido la voz por ahí, ya no te confío nada 

edito: que era broma, que lo puse ayer por el blog de Kujire.


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

Astur147 dijo:


> CDS España 10:59 182 puntos ... como la espuma!!





> Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 4,12% (última actualización 11:25 )
> Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 3,12% (última actualización 11:24 )
> Spread de nuestra deuda: 100 pb





A esparragar nos vamos... señorehs... ::


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Luca, cabrón, ya se ha corrido la voz por ahí, ya no te confío nada




Empuja Mulder... empuja... ¿desde dónde las llevas...? :fiufiu:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## sapito (5 Feb 2010)

me han dejado de ir bien los gráficos interactivos de r4, a vosotros?
sin duda, todas las gacelas que no vendieron ayer se están lanzando como locos!


----------



## Depeche (5 Feb 2010)

Buenos dias,que rabia no haber cerrado cortos en ITX a primera hora,pensé que bajaría a 41 y se quedó en 41,20.
Ahora estoy esperando a ver si baja un poco para cerrar posición y entrar otra vez.
Ebro Puleva va bien de momento.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Luca, cabrón, ya se ha corrido la voz por ahí, ya no te confío nada



Yo no he sido!!!

No, en serio, que no he dicho nada, lo han deducido ellos solitos :

No soy un sneaker por favor...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Buenos dias,que rabia no haber cerrado cortos en ITX a primera hora,pensé que bajaría a 41 y se quedó en 41,20.
> Ahora estoy esperando a ver si baja un poco para cerrar posición y entrar otra vez.
> Ebro Puleva va bien de momento.



Metele caña a ABG que se te va a escapar.


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Empuja Mulder... empuja... ¿desde dónde las llevas...? :fiufiu:



Compré (mejor dicho vendí) medio paquete a 3.31 y luego le metí el resto del cargador a 3.30, precio medio 3.306


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Los MMs de CRITERIA me la jugaron en mayo... me echaron con una caída fake del -8% intradía... compraba 100k y las soltaba en pocos días..



Joder yo compraba 10k y temblaba como una nena... que miedito... pero no me quejo. Ellas si me dieron buen beneficio. 

Yo del foro de yahoo estoy hasta los eggs del newhe ese... y el otro dbaaa, que para mi que es un poco retrasado. Te lo digo porque también anda por el foro de hytm.

Mulder lo dijiste en el blog de Kuji.. no seas acusica... jajaa


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo no he sido!!!
> 
> No, en serio, que no he dicho nada, lo han deducido ellos solitos :
> 
> No soy un sneaker por favor...



Lee el edit del comentario


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2010)

No os lo perdais

"España va mejor", según Telefónica: Alierta habla de una concentración mundial de bajistas - 5/02/10 - 1887747 - elEconomista.es

"Ayer fue un día de chartistas, bajistas, y cortistas concentrados, se concentró todo lo negativo, que no responde a lo fundamental y, al final, los fundamentales son los que tienen razón", afirmó en relación a la caída de un 5,9% que registró ayer la Bolsa española.


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Compré (mejor dicho vendí) medio paquete a 3.31 y luego le metí el resto del cargador a 3.30, precio medio 3.306



Yo a 3,29... un placer ir en su mismo barco...








Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No os lo perdais
> 
> "España va mejor", según Telefónica: Alierta habla de una concentración mundial de bajistas - 5/02/10 - 1887747 - elEconomista.es
> 
> "Ayer fue un día de chartistas, bajistas, y cortistas concentrados, se concentró todo lo negativo, que no responde a lo fundamental y, al final, los fundamentales son los que tienen razón", afirmó en relación a la caída de un 5,9% que registró ayer la Bolsa española.



Jajajajajajajaja

Mixtables, menos mal que tu y yo sabemos el book value...

Propaganda para gacelas...


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Los MMs en ABENGOA están controlado el tapón... en mi opinión... la gestionan muchos fondos de reptiles, de pepitos inversores ...tipo Gapfre... etc....


----------



## BILU (5 Feb 2010)

Alguien me puede recordar la pagina esa de juancarlosb de los defcon?? 
Graciassss


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

Cárpatos en plan romántico... dijo:


> 11:10:38 h. *Situación intradía*
> 
> A esta hora todo sigue igual que en días anteriores, nuevos ataques a la deuda periférica que empiezan a e extenderse a otros países europeos no tan periféricos.
> 
> ...




Saludos :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Los MMs en ABENGOA están controlado el tapón... en mi opinión... la gestionan muchos fondos de reptiles, de pepitos inversores ...tipo Gapfre... etc....



No exactamente.

Son varias sociedades de inversión, exteriores al grupo pero gestionadas por ellos, de ahí las increíbles subidas y bajadas que tiene y lo trileros que son.

Luego con los bonos convertibles y warrants hacen maravillas,hay que estar SIEMPRE jungado a sus movimientos...

Mira las graficas de TLVNT BMA ABG de 2007 a diciembre 2009...


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo a 3,29... un placer ir en su mismo barco...



En preapertura se han visto los 3.06 fugazmente, es posible que me salga ahí.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lee el edit del comentario




Yo lo sospechaba pq a finales de enero dijiste que era un valor interesante para entrar corto en febrero


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

BILU dijo:


> Alguien me puede recordar la pagina esa de juancarlosb de los defcon??
> Graciassss



http://jcbcarc.dyndns.org/Defcon.php


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En preapertura se han visto los 3.06 fugazmente, es posible que me salga ahí.




Hasta los 2 no hay stop... 8:


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo lo sospechaba pq a finales de enero dijiste que era un valor interesante para entrar corto en febrero



De todas formas habían otros más interesantes para entrar, aunque este de momento se está comportando conforme a lo previsto y da plusvalías muy buenas.

Gracias también al precio tan reducido que tiene.

Además ayer pasó a la baja su MM200 en diario y se cayó bastante a partir de ahí, hoy ha pasado su MM50 en semanal y se ha abierto el abismo.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2010)

No tiene que estar muy contento Alierta porque llevan más de un mes tirándole la cotización


----------



## Depeche (5 Feb 2010)

Inditex creo que por fin la van a bajar,a ver si toca el 41 o lo pierde,espero poder cerrar la posición ahora, no es fácil aunque lo parezca,la avaricia tira mucho.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Inditex creo que por fin la van a bajar,a ver si toca el 41 o lo pierde,espero poder cerrar la posición ahora, no es fácil aunque lo parezca,la avaricia tira mucho.



Uncle Scruge Inside!!! 

Yo con ABG estoy más o menos como tu y buena pasta le voy sacando right now...


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> De todas formas habían otros más interesantes para entrar, aunque este de momento se está comportando conforme a lo previsto y da plusvalías muy buenas.
> 
> Gracias también al precio tan reducido que tiene.
> 
> además ayer pasó a la baja su MM200 en diario y se cayó bastante a partir de ahí, hoy ha pasado su MM50 en semanal y se ha abierto el abismo.



*Un gran acierto.* Aún viniendo de 3,5 la veía con poca oscilación para entrar, la variación actual no la veía desde hace meses. GRATZ!


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

ALIERT-A debería de estar junto a B.M. ya me entiendes...??? sacaron muchos millones de ptas, con la información previlegiada en la venta de tabacalera.... a su sobrino- hombre de paja---- al final la CNMV ... y los jueces archivaron la denuncia.


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Hasta los 2 no hay stop... 8:



Del 9 al 15 podría subir de nuevo, entonces se la volverá a pegar hasta finales de febrero.

Por eso estoy pensando en salirme. Calculo que el objetivo a final de mes debería ser 2.83.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Luca Mariachi & cia.

Ofrecemos servicios de mariachis y hombres de paja para sus asuntos con la CNMV, precios económicos, líderes en mercado por clientes satisfechos y calidad en el servicio.

Llámenos!


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Feb 2010)

¿Qué pasará a las 14.30?

* A las 14.30: 

- DATOS COMPLETOS DE EMPLEO DE ESTADOS UNIDOS de enero. 

Creación de empleo no agrícola: 
Dato previo: -85.000. Previsión: +5.000. 

Tasa de paro: 
Dato previo: 10%. Previsión de 10,0%. 

Ingreso por hora de los empleados. 
Dato previo: +0,2%. Previsión: +0,2%.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

César Alierta - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


* Caso Tabacalera [editar]*

*En 1997 Alierta, junto con su mujer Ana Cristina Placer y su sobrino Luis Javier Placer, ganó con la compra de acciones de Tabacalera y la pseudoventa de una empresa 1,86 millones de euros.<sup id="cite_ref-4" class="reference">[5]</sup>* 

Como consecuencia se sospechó de uso de información confidencial, ya que habían comprado las acciones poco antes de que Tabacalera (desde 1999 Altadis) comprara la compañía de tabacos norteamericana Havatampa, lo que elevó el valor de las acciones.<sup id="cite_ref-5" class="reference">[6]</sup> 

En el centro de la investigación estaba la empresa de inversiones Creaciones Baluarte, fundada por Alierta y su mujer. Tras un mes, la empresa fue vendida a Luis Javier Placer, que en la época era un pequeño analista en Salomon Bros. en Londres y que por lo tanto financieramente apenas estaba en la posición de comprar Creaciones Baluarte.<sup id="cite_ref-6" class="reference">[7]</sup> 

El propio Alierta negó las acusaciones. Una primera investigación del asunto se interrumpió en 1998 sin resultados. Nuevas pesquisas<sup id="cite_ref-7" class="reference">[8]</sup> finalizaron en 2005 con el archivo del caso por parte de la Audiencia Provincial de Madrid. En junio de 2007, el Tribunal Supremo anuló la decisión de la Audiencia Provincial,<sup id="cite_ref-8" class="reference">[9]</sup> ratificando la presencia de indicios delictivos.<sup id="cite_ref-9" class="reference">[10]</sup> Por ello, César Alierta fue nuevamente juzgado el 14 de abril de 2009 por la Audiencia Provincial de Madrid.<sup id="cite_ref-10" class="reference">[11]</sup> 

Finalmente, la Audiencia Provincial de Madrid, según la sentencia dictada el 17 de julio de 2009, consideró probado que el delito de uso de información privilegiada fue cometido y que entre Alierta y su sobrino Plácer "existió" un "concierto común" para sacar un "provecho económico" mediante "el acopio de un considerable número de acciones de Tabacalera". No obstante, absolvió a ambos, de la acusación de utilización de información privilegiada por el ‘caso Tabacalera’ al aceptar la prescripción del delito. El juicio oral se celebró los pasados 14, 16, 21 y 22 de abril por el tribunal de la Sección Séptima de la Audiencia Provincial de Madrid, presidido por la magistrada Manuela Carmena.http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%C3%A9sar_Alierta#cite_note-11


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Del 9 al 15 podría subir de nuevo, entonces se la volverá a pegar hasta finales de febrero.
> 
> Por eso estoy pensando en salirme. Calculo que el objetivo a final de mes debería ser 2.83.



Yo esta tarde tengo partidita con Tiger... así que me quedaré vendido y el lunes o martes ya veremos... ienso:



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Como sujetan ABG... cuando empiece a tener 400k de volumen les va a costar un poquito más.. empieza a llamar la atención..


----------



## Deudor (5 Feb 2010)

Nadie habla de volatilidad. Tiene que estar por las nubes.
¿Teneis algún dato actual del VIX?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

jajaja como va bajando ABG cuando se acerca a los 400K!!!

Vaya galleta le espera!!!


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

Están sujetando el SAN de manera mala el 9,00 con unos cuantos minolles de euros, pero al final volverá a caer, el DAX y el stoxx han vuelto a perforar violentamente mínimos

Por cierto, a las 12:00 dato macro


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Si, como sospechaba esta mañana, es el SAN el que está haciendo el trabajo sucio en ABENGOA... XDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

Lo que faltaba, de Cárpatos:

EEUU [Imprimir] 



Se contaminan de la tendencia actual y los credit default swaps de deuda soberna suben de 57,4 a 61, su primo hermano, Reino Unido, tiene ya el cds a 103 puntos básicos.


----------



## Desencantado (5 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo esta tarde tengo partidita con Tiger... así que me quedaré vendido y el lunes o martes ya veremos... ienso:



Con Tiger Woods? En qué puticlub han quedado?


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

Desencantado dijo:


> Con Tiger Woods? En qué puticlub han quedado?



En uno de las afueras de Valencia... 8:



hay tantos que no sabria decirle... 

Saludos


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Del 9 al 15 podría subir de nuevo, entonces se la volverá a pegar hasta finales de febrero.
> 
> Por eso estoy pensando en salirme. Calculo que el objetivo a final de mes debería ser 2.83.



Mulder... ¿está viendo lo mismo que yo...? :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## explorador (5 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo esta tarde tengo partidita con Tiger... así que me quedaré vendido y el lunes o martes ya veremos... ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



lleva condones.:fiufiu:


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Tongo en la caída de ABENGOA... poco movimiento... en las posis...


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Para cerrar una posi de 20k nos darán las 15:00h


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Feb 2010)

Telecinco por el culo te la hinco jajajajaja


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Airgas, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

explorador dijo:


> lleva condones.:fiufiu:



Los condones son de pobres...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Feb 2010)

No quiero ni pensar la de pillados que deja la bolsa de un mes a esta parte...y lo que les queda....guardemos un minuto de silencio por sus almas jajajajajaja


----------



## no_loko (5 Feb 2010)

TRE cuesta abajo.


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No quiero ni pensar la de pillados que deja la bolsa de un mes a esta parte...y lo que les queda....guardemos un minuto de silencio por sus almas jajajajajaja


----------



## rosonero (5 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No quiero ni pensar la de pillados que deja la bolsa de un mes a esta parte...y lo que les queda....guardemos un minuto de silencio por sus almas jajajajajaja



Va, venga, por si tienes un rato libre mientras cuentas plusvalias.

ecoBOLSA: Servicio de Informacin Burstil en Tiempo Real

No te cebes mucho en el hilo de la jornada


----------



## carvil (5 Feb 2010)

Buenos dias 


Al loro... 8:


Salu2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tongo en la caída de ABENGOA... poco movimiento... en las posis...



Explicate un poco por si tengo que cerrar mis cortos...


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Spread muy grande entre posis pq de venta, quieren subirla poco a poco.


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... ¿está viendo lo mismo que yo...? :Baile:



Naaa, aun no toca, creo que voy a esperar a los datos del paro con stop ceñido, siempre que llegue al 3.06, si no llega seguiré dentro, es el objetivo que he visto en preapertura y el que tenía calculado para estos días en asombrosa coincidencia.

El hecho de que se queden cerca me da a entender que podrían caer más todavía.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2010)

Iberia se fue por el fregadero definitivamente, bastante aguanto


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Spread muy grande entre posis pq de venta, quieren subirla poco a poco.



habrá que fijarse en el papelón que mueven


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Luca, si llevas menos de 2000accs, no creo que tengas problema para cerrar en min.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Ya lo están haciendo... menudos jetas!!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Feb 2010)

karl marx dijo:


> los especuladores de esta entrada, que os divertís haciendo apuestas sobre el cadáver del capital (en este caso el moribundo IBEX) *estais enfermos*. No se puede esperar menos del especímen ibérico.. ni del occidental en general..
> 
> *Si cualquiera de vosotros tuviera algo de dinero seguro que sería un burbujista del ladrillazo explotador de los trabajadores (esos a los que tanto criticais tan sólo porque sois pobres) , dais pena... joder miraros* :XX:




Anda que si las empresas iban a tener capital, esto iba a estar así... No sabes de lo que hablas.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Worries over Southern Europe health continue - MarketWatch


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

El miniS&P ha hecho minimo en 1050.50 un nivel muy interesante y los datos de paro ya se acercan...

Yo le doy hasta 1048.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Que hijos de putilla con las ABG ahora las suben a piñón.. saben que como perdamos los 19€ se van a cascarla...

Me la voy a jugar, pero mucho me temo que la lancen parriba cuando los yankis abran..


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Naaa, aun no toca, creo que voy a esperar a los datos del paro con stop ceñido, siempre que llegue al 3.06, si no llega seguiré dentro, es el objetivo que he visto en preapertura y el que tenía calculado para estos días en asombrosa coincidencia.
> 
> El hecho de que se queden cerca me da a entender que podrían caer más todavía.




Criteria 3,06 -4,90%



Saludos :XX:


----------



## Bambi (5 Feb 2010)

el foro de ecobolsa es increible, antes lo leía para entretenerme, parece que no quieren ganar dinero aposta, siempre recomendándose entre ellos valores que o se iban a la mierda acto seguido o con todo lo demás subiendo, estaban parados

en las semanas de subidon de Ferrovial, MTS, TRE, BBVA,T5 etc.. ninguno metido en ellas y en cambio recomendando Colonial, Tubacex,Fluidra, Banco Sabadell o alguna otra pollez, surrealista

y permitirme el crossposteo pero este video que han puesto en otro hilo no tiene desperdicio para los habituales de este: 

La Bolsa española vive su mayor caída en catorce meses al perder un 5,94% - RTVE.es


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, si llevas menos de 2000accs, no creo que tengas problema para cerrar en min.



Complicado veo que vuelvan a 19,07 :56:

Tal y como está la película hay que cerrar a mercado y aún así tardan las "hordenes" increíble...


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

Bambi dijo:


> y permitirme el crossposteo pero este video que han puesto en otro hilo no tiene desperdicio para los habituales de este:
> 
> La Bolsa española vive su mayor caída en catorce meses al perder un 5,94% - RTVE.es



Ayer mientras lo veia no paraba de tocarme... :baba:


----------



## Bambi (5 Feb 2010)

es la bomba, el analisto coge la linde y no para, 8 minutos sin dar ni un hilo de esperanza oiga


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Los MMs de aquí son muy predecibles.... se les nota los movimientos con antelación... al igual que las subidas irreales de última hora para abrir cortos.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Ayer mientras lo veia no paraba de tocarme... :baba:



Ese pobre analisto... lleva su purgatorio marcado a fuego en el rostro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Feb 2010)

El SAN también lo están subiendo pasito a pasito.


----------



## Depeche (5 Feb 2010)

Pronto voy a cerrar posición en Inditex y me voy a poner corto en Ferrovial


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Criteria 3,06 -4,90%



Voy a esperar a los datos de paro, aun veo que los índices tienen que bajar más, pero me está tentando salirme por patas ienso:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

mulder dijo:


> voy a esperar a los datos de paro, aun veo que los índices tiene que bajar más, pero me está tentando salirme por patas ienso:



idem........................


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Realizar plusv... por qué dejarlas en el aire a merced de los manipuladoreS?


----------



## Tyrelfus (5 Feb 2010)

A este paso creo que hoy llegamos a las 5000 páginas...


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Voy a esperar a los datos de paro, aun veo que los índices tiene que bajar más, pero me está tentando salirme por patas ienso:





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> idem........................



Bah... si rebota... que rebote...


nocreo que llegue muy lejos... :no:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Bambi (5 Feb 2010)

creo que has puesto subiendo cuando querías decir sucumbiendo, es comprensible son palabras similares 
está todo con pinzas, pero de esas de plastiquete que venden en los chinos


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ese pobre analisto... lleva su purgatorio marcado a fuego en el rostro.






:XX:


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Luca.... que vuelan las plusv en ACONGOA...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Jajajajajajajaja
> 
> Mixtables, menos mal que tu y yo sabemos el book value...
> 
> Propaganda para gacelas...



Hombre, y quien quiera saberlo. Es información pública. También es verdad que las telecos suelen cotizar con algo de prima en book value, pero TEF - TELEFONICA S A Financial Ratios - Forbes.com, va muy muy muy inflada...


----------



## Depeche (5 Feb 2010)

He cerrado toda mi posición en Inditex


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca.... que vuelan las plusv en ACONGOA...



Jajaja no sé si lo dices porque se acongoja el jefe de Pyn o por mí....


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Extensible for all.... Mulder que posibilidad ves en la bola, para un rebote de los cocos en USA, hoy?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Feb 2010)

Estoy con los contratos gordos liado.... entro arriba/abajo segun tendencia,compro o vendo y enseguida pongo stop de cageta de 2 puntos a mi favor,asi nunca palmo.
Segun avanza la posicion voy moviendo el stop a 10 puntos del precio de cotizacion.
Con 4 compra ventas le he sacado 70 puntos en este lateralillo. del 10020 al 9980


----------



## Claca (5 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Estoy con los contratos gordos liado.... entro arriba/abajo segun tendencia,compro o vendo y enseguida pongo stop de cageta de 2 puntos a mi favor,asi nunca palmo.
> Segun avanza la posicion voy moviendo el stop a 10 puntos del precio de cotizacion.
> Con 4 compra ventas le he sacado 70 puntos en este lateralillo. del 10020 al 9980



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

¡Eso ya es otra cosa! 700 euros en el bolsillo, sí señor.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Feb 2010)

Secundo moción de DP. !


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Extensible for all.... Mulder que posibilidad ves en la bola, para un rebote de los cocos en USA, hoy?



Pues le doy bastantes probabilidades teniendo en cuenta que el S&P ha llegado en su nocturno a 1050 con toda la 'troupe' gringa durmiendo a pierna suelta (o tal vez no ), el gap se ha quedado muy arriba y los datos de paro sugieren un gran alimento de sentimiento contrario gacelístico.

Vamos a ver una apertura en objetivos con todos los hedge poniéndose largos y los cocos también, pero antes han de despistar con una bajadita fake con toda la intención de hacer window dressing.

Para más señas, el futuro del mini-Dow ha perdido los 10.000 también en nocturno.

Va a ser muy divertido verlo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Feb 2010)

El losantos también nos lee... min 2:30... " aunque el pais se vaya al guano..."

Federico a las 7, Jueves negro en La Bolsa - esRadio - Radio de Libertad Digital


Es un poco flowerpower tb eh... que dice que tef está fortisima, y san tb... Con un par señores!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca.... que vuelan las plusv en ACONGOA...



Jajaja no sé si lo dices porque se acongoja el jefe de Pyn o por mí....


----------



## Bambi (5 Feb 2010)

Zapatero convoca a las 17:00 horas a sindicatos y empresarios - 5/02/10 - 1888118 - elEconomista.es

a las 17:05 ya sabremos que la reforma que ha propuesto consiste en ná y menos (porque que no hay eggs con lo de las pensiones tan cerca) y el lunes prosiguen dándonos hasta en el carnet


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

¿Qué paso con Sacyl mi amol...? :8:

¿No estaba en los 13 leuros...? 8:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

Vaya subidón el de Criteria desde el mínimo previsto, como les gusta dar miedo a los MMs.

edito: Creo que harán un nuevo mínimo, en esta acción cuando quieren hacer un mínimo creible van y vienen a toda velocidad sin dar tiempo a salir/entrar y se han parado un rato a la altura del 3.06


----------



## pyn (5 Feb 2010)

Luca eres consciente que Abengoa no pinta NADA, que no se vende ni polladas así? llevan como 4 años diciendo que venden mi empresa y eso es mas falso que los balances del SAN xDDD.


----------



## Claca (5 Feb 2010)

¿No pensáis que estas bajadas de las bolsas, más la subida constante de los CDS de cietos paises, podrían propiciar algún tipo de declaración o movimiento drástico por parte del gobierno o del BCE?

Aunque no se pueda evitar la crisis, la línea de acción de los gobiernos se ha caracterizado por tratar de impedir a toda costa lo que está sucediendo, hasta rozar el delirio, diría yo, ¿no os parece que llevan una temporada larga sin hacer nada? Ayer Trichet no estuvo muy brillante que digamos, y están dejando que el miedo penetre en el mercado como nunca. Una cosa es no poder hacer nada y otra muy distinta es no hacer ver que haces algo. El pánico que hemos visto en las bolsas ha superado el experimentado durante la tormenta financiera del 2008, al menos en cuanto a gacelas se refiere, pero la volatilidad se ha mantenido relativamente a raya (el VIX no ha superado los máximos de noviembre).

¿Capitulación o? Hummm....


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya subidón el de Criteria desde el mínimo previsto, como les gusta dar miedo a los MMs.



Cagadito me tienen... jajaja... :XX:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

He cerrado ABG... no me fío... ya tengo dinero para irme a esquiar el weekend XD!!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Feb 2010)

A que estación vas Luca?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Luca eres consciente que Abengoa no pinta NADA, que no se vende ni polladas así? llevan como 4 años diciendo que venden mi empresa y eso es mas falso que los balances del SAN xDDD.



Soy consciente de que se me dá bien analizarla y poco más, me gusta ganar dinero con los valores que tiene, es cuestión de dinero, me da igual que la vendan o dejen de vender 

Saludos y felices plusvalías!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> A que estación vas Luca?



Andorra generalmente... Igual veo a Tonuel pillandose un rolex que allí están baratijos...


----------



## random8429 (5 Feb 2010)

¿Los cocos son lo mismo que los leoncios?

Claca me descojono con tu firma.


----------



## Depeche (5 Feb 2010)

Me acabo de poner corto en ACS en 31,53 con dos huevos,veremos que pasa.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

random8429 dijo:


> ¿Los cocos son lo mismo que los leoncios?
> 
> Claca me descojono con tu firma.



Bueno los cocos son más traicioneros ya que se esconden en la charca y acribillan a las gacelas cuando van a beber plusvalías... Los leoncios se esconden menos...


----------



## pyn (5 Feb 2010)

Luca no te lo tomes como un ataque, sólo que me hace gracia que te refieras a Abengoa como los jefes (o dueños) de mi empresa, y no tienen casi participación en los cargos importantes...


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Andorra generalmente... Igual veo a Tonuel pillandose un rolex que allí están baratijos...



Antipatriota... :cook:


Antes de fallas me tocan Sierra Nevada y Baqueira... hay que hacer gasto en suelo patrio... xD



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Luca no te lo tomes como un ataque, sólo que me hace gracia que te refieras a Abengoa como los jefes (o dueños) de mi empresa, y no tienen casi participación en los cargos importantes...



pyn, por lo que yo conozco, los altos cargos de todas las sociedades los contrata directamente ABG, ABG sencillamente es la empresa de los "ejecutivos" de abg ni venden ni fabrican ni hacen nada, sólo repasar documentos y cobrar, pero en su contabilidad, sí que van los resultados de todas sus sociedades.

Saludos amigo.


----------



## Bambi (5 Feb 2010)

mira que son útil las páginas de recomendaciones

Jazztel: Senal de compra por encima de los 2,95 euros - Analisis tecnico

ya sabéis, interesante abrir largos en Jazztel si supera 2.95 (publicado hoy que está en 2.3)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Andorra generalmente... Igual veo a Tonuel pillandose un rolex que allí están baratijos...



Lo mejor que te lleves a una amiguita tuya a eskiar,luego vas al caldea,pero a la planta de arriba,el club y la lias donde estan los pomelos en el agua :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Bueno a ver qué apsa a las 17:00 que igual hago un flash trade corto en algo... estoy pensando en constructoras tmb... hay ido presidentes de varias de estas a lo de ZP y el desayuno.oración usano... traman algo "jrande"


----------



## Mendrugo (5 Feb 2010)

*Teoria opinión contraria.*

No seamos torpes 8: a la hora de abrir cortos sin razón.:no:
Tanto periódico y tanta televisión informando a bombo y platillo del descalabro, nos indica que tendremos un rebote.
Eso sí, el rebote alcista iniciado en marzo de 2009, ha concluido.:XX:


----------



## aksarben (5 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Lo mejor que te lleves a una amiguita tuya a eskiar,luego vas al caldea,pero a la planta de arriba,el club y la lias donde estan los pomelos en el agua :XX:



Otro que se lo conoce bien  )


----------



## Nopepito (5 Feb 2010)

*A la mierda*



tonuel dijo:


> Antipatriota... :cook:
> 
> 
> Antes de fallas me tocan Sierra Nevada y Baqueira... hay que hacer gasto en suelo patrio... xD
> ...




El suelo patrio, al ZP ni un clavel, yo mando a mis hijas a Andorra una semana este finde.

P.D Les encargaré un ROLEX


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Lo mejor que te lleves a una amiguita tuya a eskiar,luego vas al caldea,pero a la planta de arriba,el club y la lias donde estan los pomelos en el agua :XX:



Pfff yo de caldea tengo unos buenisimos recuerdos... entramos gratis ya que conocimos a una que trabajaba allí y eso de estar en los jacuzzis con la cabecita apoyada en partes blandas femeninas es un gusto... jajaja

Por lo demás... resulta que fuimos a esquiar... y no había nieve :56:

Un saludo

Nopepito ¿edad? soy buen nene... jaja


----------



## Depeche (5 Feb 2010)

He cerrado posición en ACS, me equivoqué.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Si.... a Wataru le pillaron los reporteros.... XD


----------



## Kujire (5 Feb 2010)

*19:59 min para la verdad...​*


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Para los nuevos seguidores de NVAX: -Subidita en PM-

ROCKVILLE, Md., Feb. 5 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Novavax, Inc. (Nasdaq: NVAX) a clinical-stage vaccine company, announced today that Dr. Rahul Singhvi, President and Chief Executive Officer of Novavax will be presenting at the 12th Annual BIO CEO & Investor Conference on February 8th, 2010 at 10:00 am local time. Hosted by the Biotechnology Industry Organization (BIO), the 12th Annual BIO CEO & Investor Conference will take place February 8-9 at the Waldorf=Astoria, New York. ?Dr. Singhvi will provide an overview of the company's business strategy, research and development progress and upcoming milestones. ?A link to the live audio only presentation can be accessed via the Company website at www.novavax.com under the Investors tab. ?An archive of the presentation will be available one hour after the event on the Novavax website for 90 days.


----------



## ElCalvo (5 Feb 2010)

Como he dicho en otro post, mi análisis técnico es muy básico... pero vista la tendencia primaria descendente del IBEX35 desde finales de 2007 yo diría que su suelo está por los 4800-4500 puntos.... que alguien más ducho lo confirme.


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

Os dejo...

Mulder... quiero ver lo que tu sabes por debajo de los 3 leuros al cierre... 8:


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Las agencias que controlan CRITERIA son la mismas que GAS NATURAL... veo cierre por encima de los 3.20€


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

MADRID

--Criteria CaixaCorp SA, el holding empresarial de la caja de ahorros La Caixa, dijo el viernes que podría tener que llevar a cabo depreciaciones en el valor contable de algunas de sus inversiones, pero añadió que estas provisiones no afectarán a su política de dividendos. 

En un comunicado al supervisor bursátil español, Criteria dijo que las provisiones que pueda registrar quedarían "ampliamente compensadas" con los beneficios extraordinarios obtenidos en 2009. 

Criteria, el mayor holding inversor de Europa por el valor de sus participaciones, está controlado en un 80% por La Caixa. 

Criteria añadió que repartirá un dividendo de al menos EUR0,21 por acción a cuenta de 2009. Ya ha repartido la mitad, EUR0,10. 

La Caixa, a través de Criteria, tiene participaciones en Gas Natural SDG SA (GAS.MC), Abertis Infraestructuras SA (ABE.MC), Repsol YPF SA (REP) y Telefónica SA (TEF), entre otras compañías. 

Página Web: Criteria CaixaCorp - Informacin burstil, econmica y financiera.


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

El oro está haciendo un repunte muy repentino...sospechoso.


----------



## pyn (5 Feb 2010)

Y el ibex acercándose a máximos diarios.


----------



## carloszorro (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El oro está haciendo un repunte muy repentino...sospechoso.



Todo debería caer un poco mas, aunque el oro está muy cerca de máximos y las bolsas lejísimos, son ciclos distintos, el bulo que está en estos momentos en los medios de que el dólar vuelve a ser una divisa refugio no es creible


----------



## Desencantado (5 Feb 2010)

La puntilla: Goodbye, 10.000!



> EEUU destruyó 20.000 empleos en el mes de enero, peor de lo esperado


----------



## pyn (5 Feb 2010)

Que cojones ha sido ese spike!!!!!!!


----------



## no_loko (5 Feb 2010)

Empleo no agrícola enero -20.000 vs +15.000 esperado. Mal dato

Tasa desempleo 9,7% vs 10,0% esperado. Dato positivo

CAPITAL BOLSA


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

Pedazo barrida de 255 puntos en el mini...


----------



## pyn (5 Feb 2010)

destr0, son unos cabrones, han querido barrer largos o algo así, o algún melón se confundió a la hora de introducir el valor del futuro...


----------



## pyn (5 Feb 2010)

Quieren todos los largos para ellos, xDDDDDD venga chavales cerrad posiciones que os violan.


----------



## Depeche (5 Feb 2010)

Despues de hacer un análisis a fondo a los valores de ibex, finalmente me he decidido a ponerme corto en Iberia,creo que no tiene mucho riesgo,tiene que bajar como mínimo un 10%.


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

-20000 era lo esperado pero ha salido +11000

edito:Cárpatos lo ha puesto mal: Se esperaba +5000 y queda en -20000


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Feb 2010)

Nadie de este hilo es orofilo¿?


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Feb 2010)

SAN en verde!


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

U.S. stock futures pare losses after jobs report - MarketWatch


----------



## Depeche (5 Feb 2010)

joder,me dicen que no hay suficientes titulos en stock para poder ponerme corto en iberia


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Feb 2010)

Buenas a todos,

Que animado está el hilo... y yo perdiendo el tiempo en el trabajo.:´(

Eurostoxx. Corto abierto 2698 ==> 2660 (me ha volado el SL en la subidita)


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

========================================================= 
Informe empleo EE.UU. !Consenso: ! 
Ene. Dic. ! Nóminas: s/cambios! 
Nóminas -20.000 -150.000 r !Real: ! 
Tasa desempleo 9,7% 10,0% ! Nóminas: -20.000 ! 
Ingresos/hora US$18,89 US$18,84 r ! ! 
=========================================================== 



WASHINGTON --La tasa de desempleo en Estados Unidos disminuyó sorpresivamente en enero, pero la economía continuó eliminando empleos y las revisiones presentaron un panorama más sombrío para el 2009, generando dudas sobre la fortaleza del mercado laboral. 

Las nóminas de empleos no agrícolas cayeron en 20.000 el mes pasado, lo que se compara con un descenso de 150.000 en diciembre, informó el viernes el Departamento de Trabajo.


Originalmente, el Gobierno había informado que las nóminas descendieron en 85.000 durante diciembre. 

La tasa de desempleo, por su parte, descendió al 9,7% en enero, comparado con el 10% de diciembre. 

Los economistas habían proyectado, en promedio, que las nóminas no registren cambios en enero y que la tasa de desempleo se ubique en el 10,1%.


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> Que animado está el hilo... y yo perdiendo el tiempo en el trabajo.:´(
> 
> Eurostoxx. Corto abierto 2698 ==> 2660 (me ha volado el SL en la subidita)



Podrías invertir las plusvalías en un iphone


----------



## carloszorro (5 Feb 2010)

Una correción en el Dow hacia los 9.400 la veo de lo más normal


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Podrías invertir las plusvalías en un iphone



¡No puedo usar un iphone en el trabajo!


----------



## Burney (5 Feb 2010)

hola gente, esta mañana cerre en 9,01 uno de los cortos del SAN y hace un momento con el dato de paro he cerrado el otro en 9.29. (no pude seguir el mercado y no me llegó a las ordenes que tenia en 8,62 y 8,53, una pena que se quedara por poco)

Quedo a la espera de intentar reabrirlos en el 9,90-10, que es donde creo que nos van a llevar (el IBEX el 10800)


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Feb 2010)

Me he puesto larga.
Stops ajustadissisisisisisisisisisimos


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Despues de hacer un análisis a fondo a los valores de ibex, finalmente me he decidido a ponerme corto en Iberia,creo que no tiene mucho riesgo,tiene que bajar como mínimo un 10%.



ten cuidado que remonta


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Bueno creo que no hice mal en cerrar los cortos de ABG...

Sobre el dato del paro, no sé cómo lo véis, pero en realidad, hace que suban las acciones de las empresas....


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder, ¿nos han adelantado el cambio de tendencia del lunes o es sólo un rebote puntual? What's your opinion?


Edit: El lag de Interdin vuelve a ser escandaloso.


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

No entiendo nada, super spikes hacia arriba y hacia abajo...

+-100 puntos en el mini en cuestión de segunos.

Volatilidad máxima, vamos


----------



## no_loko (5 Feb 2010)

Demasiada volatilidad. Mejor quietecitos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Feb 2010)

Toca surfear, operaciones cortas de 30-50 puntos, entrada y salida.


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Toca surfear, operaciones cortas de 30-50 puntos, entrada y salida.



Que va, así no se puede operar, no hay tendencia clara y los bandazos son inmensos

Esto es para supertiburones

A ver si abren ya los gusanos y dejan claro hacia donde quieren tirar


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mulder, ¿nos han adelantado el cambio de tendencia del lunes o es sólo un rebote puntual? What's your opinion?
> 
> 
> Edit: El lag de Interdin vuelve a ser escandaloso.



Ya te digo,asi no se puede operar,a mi ya me han crujido,me voy a la calle a que me de el aire.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Que va, así no se puede operar, no hay tendencia clara y los bandazos son inmensos
> 
> Esto es para supertiburones
> 
> A ver si abren ya los gusanos y dejan claro hacia donde quieren tirar



La pre está en verde.


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mulder, ¿nos han adelantado el cambio de tendencia del lunes o es sólo un rebote puntual? What's your opinion?
> 
> Edit: El lag de Interdin vuelve a ser escandaloso.



Yo esperaba un cambio de tendencia para hoy, no para el lunes, pero me tiene intrigado que el S&P haya subido 10 puntos desde un mínimo overnight, eso no me cuadra y me esperaba la apertura gringa en esos niveles.

Así que no lo veo claro, ahora veremos que pasa.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

GREEN GO!!!

Venga rebote en USA... (que tengo pastuki en USD XD)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo esperaba un cambio de tendencia para hoy, no para el lunes, pero me tiene intrigado que el S&P haya subido 10 puntos desde u mínimo overnight, eso no me cuadra y me esperaba la apertura gringa en esos niveles.
> 
> Así que no lo veo claro, ahora veremos que pasa.



Yo mas o menos lo espero para el lunes, hasta el 14 de feb luego ya...


----------



## rafaxl (5 Feb 2010)

Esta pegando unos viajes guapos guapos...


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

El DJ por debajo de 10000!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Ojo tema muyyy importante!!

Brazil Cos Suspend Plans To Tap Capital Markets On Volatility - WSJ.com

MIxtables mira el azucar y las CZZ que esto nos viene de perlas...


----------



## rafaxl (5 Feb 2010)

:::: pero ehto que ehh


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

Puede ser un bulltrap la subida de hoy?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Wata HYTM despistando....XDDDD que acción más chunga llevamos XDDDDD


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

Vaya locura de día, no se decide


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Feb 2010)

Con estos bandazos, saltan los stops todo el tiempo.
Me quedo fuera.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Con estos bandazos, saltan los stops todo el tiempo.
> Me quedo fuera.



Yo también voy a pasar, está arriesgado tela.


----------



## Interesado (5 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Puede ser un bulltrap la subida de hoy?



Tiene que recuperar un poco después de todo lo que ha caído para coger fuerza para la próxima inmersión.

Yo le veo recorrido hasta los 10800 (con paradita sobre los 10500) para luego ir a buscar los 9200.

Esto no parará como poco hasta los 7000 y como mucho hasta los 3000. 

Por aquí gustamos mucho de ganar cortos. Sobre el papel está muy bien porque así nos creemos un poco leoncios, pero la verdad es lo que estamos viendo. 

Cuando el pánico se apodera de las bolsas es muy difícil operar. Ahora están jugando los mayores, y nosotros hemos de dar gracias si no nos llevamos muchas ostias entre bandazo y bandazo. 

Hay que echarle narices a lo "tonuel", pero con cuidado, que puedes acabar pillado con cortos del SAN.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo también voy a pasar, está arriesgado tela.


----------



## rosonero (5 Feb 2010)

> Preparando nueva versión
> 
> En estos momentos estamos actualizando el portal.
> 
> ...



En ahorro.com no han encontrado un momento mejor para hacer cambios en el portal. Se parecen a Calopez.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


>



Jajaja.

Esta semana he sacado bastante, no quiero hacer el HL y palmar lo que he ganado... que tengo planes para el weekend... ya bastante me la estoy jugando con mis largos USAnos...


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

El S&P está cerrando su gap, ahora es el momento clave para ver que ocurre.

De momento sigo viendo esto bajista y no me convence este rebote.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El S&P está cerrando su gap, ahora es el momento clave para ver que ocurre.
> 
> De momento sigo viendo esto bajista y no me convence este rebote.



Cual rebote ¿?

Dow 9,995.61 -6.57 (-0.07%) 
S&P 500 1,061.07 -2.04 (-0.19%) 
Nasdaq 2,124.07 -1.36 (-0.06%)


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cual rebote ¿?
> 
> Dow 9,995.61 -6.57 (-0.07%)
> S&P 500 1,061.07 -2.04 (-0.19%)
> Nasdaq 2,124.07 -1.36 (-0.06%)



Llámalo pseudorebote si quieres, el S&P contado ha estado por un momento en verde.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Feb 2010)

Luca, pues debería bajar un poco más, tengo una comprita en 0.411. Ya sabes por si los Lunes... jajaja, Y sino... las vendo el Martes-Miércoles.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca, pues debería bajar un poco más, tengo una comprita en 0.411. Ya sabes por si los Lunes... jajaja, Y sino... las vendo el Martes-Miércoles.
> 
> Un saludo



Bueno bueno...

Siempre dices lo mismo....

No sé si has leído esto:

_Does my Blue Cross Blue Shield cover Prometa? 

Dear Sir, at this moment Prometa is not covered by Blue Cross/ Blue 
Shield insurance, However, Hythiam is currently negotiating with 
Health plans and Managed Care Providers to be able to offer these 
services. 


Call Center Coordinator 


Hythiam 


11150 Santa Monica Blvd, Suite 1500 


Los Angeles CA 90025 


Toll Free: 1-866-398-6830 


On Feb 1, 4:27 pm, COLLIE <lodd...@telenet.be> wrote: _


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Feb 2010)

Buenas tardes 
Quiero sangre.Sigo corto.
Calculando proyecciones.
S2


----------



## kokaine (5 Feb 2010)

De Carpatos: 

Según parece podrían empezara a considerar restrictiones a la venta en descubierto. Ale, otra vez que puede ser obligatorio subir...


Un testeo a los 1050 y parriba. Los lunes no decia carpatos que es cuando a la FED le gusta salir de compras?.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno bueno...
> 
> Siempre dices lo mismo....



Jaja, lo se, por eso me río jaja. Pero según mi teoría algún día ganaré inocho: . (O no...)

Si.. lo leí . Ya veremos... no puedo decir nada más.


----------



## Burney (5 Feb 2010)

dentro de SAN en 9,21, objetivo 9,85-9,90

stop 9,14-9,15


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Burney dijo:


> dentro de SAN en 9,21, objetivo 9,85-9,90
> 
> stop 9,14-9,15



Puff vaya kinder buenos que tienes...


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

En 2.12USD están acumulando no la dejan caer.... ARIAd


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Feb 2010)

Bueno...

Ya estoy un poco cansado, vale por hoy, ya veré a las 22:00 como cierra por la blackberry, me voy de fiesta....

No me la liéis mucho en mis apuestas.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## kokaine (5 Feb 2010)

creeis q el spread BBVA/SAN podria ser una buena opcion de compra?? Compro BBVA y vendo SAN. pq ahora mismo estan muuy cerkitas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Feb 2010)

Burney dijo:


> dentro de SAN en 9,21, objetivo 9,85-9,90
> 
> stop 9,14-9,15




Ya estás fuera? :S


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> De Carpatos:
> 
> Según parece podrían empezara a considerar restrictiones a la venta en descubierto. Ale, otra vez que puede ser obligatorio subir...
> 
> Un testeo a los 1050 y parriba. Los lunes no decia carpatos que es cuando a la FED le gusta salir de compras?.



Yo tenía calculado 1048 para hoy y 262x en Stoxx.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Feb 2010)

Burney dijo:


> dentro de SAN en 9,21, objetivo 9,85-9,90
> 
> stop 9,14-9,15



Has durado poco.... a mi los contratos 1 minuto... yo ya paso de operar,te levantan cualquier stop


----------



## Desencantado (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Llámalo pseudorebote si quieres, el S&P contado ha estado por un momento en verde.



Era moho, amigo mulder.


----------



## Burney (5 Feb 2010)

sigo aguantando las SAN...

PD: Tengo 175 acciones, no está la cosa para arriesgar mucho... por eso estoy aguantando más de la cuenta


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

Hoy los hombres hechos y derechos, de pelo en los h**v*s, comprarán al cierre


----------



## Depeche (5 Feb 2010)

Me he vuelto a poner corto en Inditex,esta vez a 42,70
Es lo único que llevo,quería ponerme corto en Iberia y en Ebro Puleva,pero no me han dejado,por falta de acciones a prestar.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy los hombres hechos y derechos, de pelo en los h**v*s, comprarán al cierre



¿Y las mujeres que hacemos?


----------



## Burney (5 Feb 2010)

las SAN me están haciendo sufrir jejejej

menos mal que opero con poco dinero que si no... 

sigo aguantando


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y las mujeres que hacemos?



Prefiero no decirlo, pero se puede extrapolar


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Prefiero no decirlo, pero se puede extrapolar



Me he puesto larga en IBEX, espero cerrar antes del cierre...


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

Los MM's trileros de Criteria la han hecho subir bastante sin nada de volumen, al final de la sesión volverá donde debe estar, el lunes bajará más.


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Feb 2010)

Bueno,ya ta.
Zonas de soporte que me ponen.
-DJI:9437-9408.Perdon por la falta de precision pero la zona esta acribillada por arriba y por abajo
-Ibex:9752
Graficos en cierres
Si el ibex pierde los 10050 le meto de reves a lo Nadal.


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

El S&P contado vuelve al rojo pálido, parece que tenemos una tarde falta de tendencia.


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me he puesto larga en IBEX, espero cerrar antes del cierre...



Ajusta el stop.


----------



## Burney (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Prefiero no decirlo, pero se puede extrapolar



si hubiese estado aqui un amigo le habría dicho que las escobas no funcionan solas :XX:

menudo pieza dios mio  su madre se lució cuando le parió 

al tema: SAN a 9,30. El cabrón me ha hecho sufrir :fiufiu:. No lo intenten en sus casas


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ajusta el stop.



Está super ajustado, lo voy moviendo según sube.
Y antes del cierre, seguro que lo vendo. No pienso quedarme dentro con esta incertidumbre.


----------



## Catacrack (5 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Está super ajustado, lo voy moviendo según sube.
> Y antes del cierre, seguro que lo vendo. No pienso quedarme dentro con esta incertidumbre.



Stop y ajustado es algo incompatible una tarde como la de hoy.

Suben y bajan 100 puntos como el que tira unos dados.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Stop y ajustado es algo incompatible una tarde como la de hoy.
> 
> Suben y bajan 100 puntos como el que tira unos dados.



Pues si. Ya me ha saltado.
Pero por lo menos, no he perdido nada.


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Feb 2010)

¿Hoy es la superbowl?

¿ Bears vs. Bulls?


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

Recordad que a las 17:00 habla ZP para proponer la reforma de trabajo

Yo creo que de aquí a final de sesión cerraré posiciones, porque los gusanos pueden hacer cualquier cosa hoy después de las 17:30, no me fio nada


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Feb 2010)

Llevo un corto gordo en 10130 sin stop que me trae loco...50 puntos 500 euros de perdidas que se ven,catacrack eres amo al manejar 3,yo estoy cardiaco...


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Feb 2010)

DP! Ahora veremos de cuanto ha sido la soltada `__´! Esperemos que no sea otra gacela como la anterior... juas-


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Llevo un corto gordo en 10130 sin stop que me trae loco...50 puntos 500 euros de perdidas que se ven,catacrack eres amo al manejar 3,yo estoy cardiaco...



No se como puedes meter contratos gordos hoy... buffff que peligroso.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Feb 2010)

Ya estoy fuera sin palmar,que alivio....


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

Creo que vamos a ver un mini-guano repentino para hacer mínimos, hoy los deberíamos haber hecho más abajo y están como que miran para otro lado.

O el lunes seguiremos con las bajadas, previo window-dressing alcista.

Veo mucha presión de aguante.


----------



## Catacrack (5 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Llevo un corto gordo en 10130 sin stop que me trae loco...50 puntos 500 euros de perdidas que se ven,catacrack eres amo al manejar 3,yo estoy cardiaco...



Tengo que consultar con el medico si es recomendable para el corazon, algunos piensan que lo fortaleze, yo la verdad es que sufro mucho y no lo recomiendo aunque de momento no se me ha caido el pelo.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Tengo que consultar con el medico si es recomendable para el corazon, algunos piensan que lo fortaleze, yo la verdad es que sufro mucho y no lo recomiendo aunque de momento no se me ha caido el pelo.



No creo que el estress y la ansiedad sean buenos para el corazón en ningún caso.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Feb 2010)

DP! Se están riendo de nosotros o que??? ¿y estos picos? pffff


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

Parece que ya viene el mini-guano de fin de fiesta europeo...


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (5 Feb 2010)

Pequeños Saltamontes: En bolsa se invierte a largo plazo y en valores seguros que "garantizen" dividendos jugosos.

No digáis que no sus lo dije.

¿Cuanto habéis perdido en esta semanita?

¡Aficionados!


----------



## Catacrack (5 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No creo que el estress y la ansiedad sean buenos para el corazón en ningún caso.



Pero el dinero si )


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Ha sido una barrida... intencionada soltando para rebañar algunas acciones en ese rango.... van a cerrar algunas posis cortas y vamos a subir durante la jornada -sesión. XD


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que vamos a ver un mini-guano repentino para hacer mínimos, hoy los deberíamos haber hecho más abajo y están como que miran para otro lado.
> 
> O el lunes seguiremos con las bajadas, previo window-dressing alcista.



Iba a postear algo parecido.

Hoy están espantando tanto a cortos como a largos, creo que no hay duda de eso. Y también creo que el lunes habrá window-dressing pero no se en que dirección


----------



## Catacrack (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que ya viene el mini-guano de fin de fiesta europeo...



ZP habra cogido algo del discurso de Obama y nos vamos a la mierda.

Yo entre cuando dijo HL que salio, era un buen indicador.


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Pequeños Saltamontes: En bolsa se invierte a largo plazo y en valores seguros que "garantizen" dividendos jugosos.
> 
> No digáis que no sus lo dije.
> 
> ...



Pues yo he ganado bastante, aunque aun cotizo 

¿cuanto ha perdido Ud.?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No creo que el estress y la ansiedad sean buenos para el corazón en ningún caso.



A mi un dia me da un amarillo un dia de estos jajajajaja

Catacrack tu si te sientes mal metete una aspirina debajo de la lengua jajajajaja


----------



## bonoce (5 Feb 2010)

KOOL	0.613	20.24%

Mierda, me salí ayer


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Feb 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> ¿Cuanto habéis perdido en esta semanita?



Dinoslo tu, pequeño padawan


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Feb 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Pequeños Saltamontes: En bolsa se invierte a largo plazo y en valores seguros que "garantizen" dividendos jugosos.
> 
> No digáis que no sus lo dije.
> 
> ...



Iba a escribir un comentario despectivo, pero este hilo no se merece gente como tu... 

Intentaré no responderte más y al mínimo indicio de que das el coñazo... te reporto .

Alé a esperar que se te muera otro familiar


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Iba a escribir un comentario despectivo, pero este hilo no se merece gente como tu...
> 
> Intentaré no responderte más y al mínimo indicio de que das el coñazo... te reporto .
> 
> Alé a esperar que se te muera otro familiar



Wata, hay gente a la que le sienta muy mal perder pasta. Se ponen muy nerviosos, y es mejor que descarguen su adrenalina contra gente en un foro, que en la vida real en plan francotirador, ¿no? Piensa que estamos haciendo un bien social.

Si por algo no encuentra novia... amargao.


----------



## carloszorro (5 Feb 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Pequeños Saltamontes: En bolsa se invierte a largo plazo y en valores seguros que "garantizen" dividendos jugosos.
> 
> No digáis que no sus lo dije.
> 
> ...



Esta semana se te han esfumado los dividendos de 10 años

¿Por qué no te callas?


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Feb 2010)

Larga otra vez en 10100. Objetivo humilde, 10150.
Espero que los de R4 me manden una cesta de navidad, se van a enriquecer con mis comisiones.
Catacrack, ¿cambiaste de broker al final?


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Feb 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> ¿Cuanto habéis perdido en esta semanita?



hhhmmmm déjeme ver, TEF cotizaba a 19.82 el 4 de enero, está ahora mismo a 16.50, es decir que usted ha perdido en lo que va de año un 17% aproximadamente...... y lo que le queda.

Tonuel por favor, certifica a este señor y acompáñalo a la salida.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Feb 2010)

Hasta en "Se lo que hicisteis", están hablando de Botin, ZP y la economía.
Debemos de estar realmente mal.

Lo de "Es como comparar al Madrid y al Alcoyano", ja ja ja.


----------



## Catacrack (5 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Catacrack, ¿cambiaste de broker al final?



Tengo que llamar a interdin para que manden a un mensajero a recoger el contrato firmado.


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo he ganado bastante, aunque aun cotizo
> 
> ¿cuanto ha perdido Ud.?



Si no se vende no se pierde.

Espero sentado a cobrar el dividendo de mayo.

El 25 de feb salen las cuentas de 2009, y serán buenas.

Os dejo con lo vuestro, los cortos, los nervios y el guano. )


----------



## kokaine (5 Feb 2010)

Recomendación para el 5 de febrero: Repsol e Iberdrola | Intereconomía

La verdad es que si hiciera caso a estos analistos pero poniendome corto, seguro q me forraba


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Larga otra vez en 10100. Objetivo humilde, 10150.
> Espero que los de R4 me manden una cesta de navidad, se van a enriquecer con mis comisiones.
> Catacrack, ¿cambiaste de broker al final?



Peca te acompaño

Ibex: 10095
Euro: 2638


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Wataru, 42.000accs a 2.07USD y por el camino se han llevado 71.000accs aprox a 2.09USD ... están ansiosos por acumular.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Feb 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Si no se vende no se pierde.
> 
> Espero sentado a cobrar el dividendo de mayo.
> 
> ...



Tienes que cambiarte el nick, "Empobrecido heredero busca novia y amigos", porque tienes que estar realmente solo para venir a tocar los huevos a un foro de internet.
Sin ánimo de ofender sino de ayudarte, te diré que eres un poquito patético.


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hasta en "Se lo que hicisteis", están hablando de Botin, ZP y la economía.
> Debemos de estar realmente mal.
> 
> Lo de "Es como comparar al Madrid y al Alcoyano", ja ja ja.



A Botín se la tengo jurada por meterse con el Alcoyano, pero el mismo dia ya se la dieron con un -9%

Aunque visto desde otro prisma la alusión al Alcoyano refleja sus pensamientos internos en el momento en el que estaba hablando, seguro que pensaba algo así como 'tengo más moral que el alcoyano diciendo esta sarta de tonterías'


----------



## kokaine (5 Feb 2010)

Sr Antonio Saez del Castillo hoy en intereconomia: Acciones de Bolsa

ha estado pletorico, yo no se si acertara o no pero disfruto oyendolo, sobre todo cuando estoy fuera del mercado pq el cabron tiene que acojonar a toda la audiencia cada vez q lo entrevistan.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru, 42.000accs a 2.07USD y por el camino se han llevado 71.000accs aprox a 2.09USD ... están ansiosos por acumular.



Si... a este paso se las van a quedar todas "ellos" a 1.50$. SUS muertos... jaja.

Pero vamos que de esta kk estoy aprendiendo bastante... me pasará más veces juas pero en otras ya sabré que hacer. Ains...

Por cierto en alusión al comentario de Peca con la cesta de R4, tengo curiosidad ¿Qué te regalaron al final?


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Si no se vende no se pierde.
> 
> Espero sentado a cobrar el dividendo de mayo.
> 
> ...



Yo opero en el plazo de una semana o dos, nervios pocos, a mi el perder un 17% en un mes si que me haría perder la paciencia por mucho dinero que haya en dividendo.

Ahora espere que el año que viene los jerifaltes decidan mantener ese dividendo, los datos ya veremos como salen.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

OFF TOPIC.

Vaya shit de servidor que gasta APPLE, me indica 75 minutos para descargar el nuevo FW del IPHONE.


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Pues seguirá en la oficina.... no me he pasado por allí. XD


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo opero en el plazo de una semana o dos, nervios pocos, a mi el perder un 17% en un mes si que me haría perder la paciencia por mucho dinero que haya en dividendo.
> 
> Ahora espere que el año que viene los jerifaltes decidan mantener ese dividendo, los datos ya veremos como salen.



Seguro...

La bolsa es un timo (un sistema cerrado) donde a la larga, siempre ganan los mismos ;-) , que son 2:
- los peces gordos
- los que juegan con el dinero de los demás ;-)

A ver si os creéis que esto de ganarse la vida sin hacer nada útil iba a durar toda la vida :-D

Saludos y ánimo con vuestra rueda de hámster


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo opero en el plazo de una semana o dos, nervios pocos, a mi el perder un 17% en un mes si que me haría perder la paciencia por mucho dinero que haya en dividendo.
> 
> Ahora espere que el año que viene los jerifaltes decidan mantener ese dividendo, los datos ya veremos como salen.



Los dividendos están medio comprometidos hasta 2012.

Estoy acostumbrado a caidas de precios más grandes. Hace 6 o7 años tenía eléctricas con pérdidas de más del 50% sobre el precio de compra, y luego se recuperaron.

Un 17% es calderilla.


----------



## Catacrack (5 Feb 2010)

R4 no me carga...


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

40,7M en la subasta del SAN 

Pues nada, con dos O_O me quedo corto para el lunes.

Un saludo y a descansar


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Feb 2010)

Buenas tardes a todos, o malas según se vea.
Antes de nada me quería presenta como un seguidor de todos vosotros. Desde hace unos 5 meses os leo a diario, se puede decir que casi al minuto.
Os doy las gracias, ya que he aprendido mucho. La lección mas importante saber llevar con resignación las hostias que me estoy dando. La mayor con BGP no sé si la recordais...... alguien la nombró.
Pero bueno esto es así.
Ahora quería contestar a algunos de esos que escriben para tocar los egggggs:

Si juegas en bolsa te arriesgas a ganar o perder, ni capitalismo ni comunismo ni ......
esto es un juego, adictivo, por cierto. Para algunos una forma de vida, muy respetable desde mi punto de vista y arriesgado, pero total mente loable.

el que dice que mientras no venda no pierde, es porque no sabra lo que es el "coste de oportunidad", si quereis alguno explicarselo......

Me despido, dando las gracias nuevamente, en particular Mulder, DP, Wata, LCDS, Pecata, etc


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Feb 2010)

Buen finde a todos.
Happy CDS everyone!!

Pd:Langaro, bienvenido,unete a la manada.
Yo solo juego en el parque.Esto es la guerra.Leones contra gacelas.Kujire te pondra el cursillo multimedia del Rey Leon.
S2


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

Vaya timo con ABENJODA... ha recuperado +6% desde min.


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

43M y subiendo. Alguien está entrando/saliendo, sin duda


----------



## Catacrack (5 Feb 2010)

R4 me ha dejado sin ver el final del partido...


----------



## donpepito (5 Feb 2010)

BGP la recomendé en 1.21USD a los pocos días llegó a 1.45USD ... son valores para corto plazo, suelen oscilar... no son para tenerlos en cartera, el NASDAQ es un mercado muy vólatil, yo lo sufro en ARIAd.


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

43,7M negociados en subasta del SAN.

Un leoncio ha entrado/salido en subasta, habrá que ver si ha comprado o vendido. Mulder te invoco!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dime cual es buen punto de entrada para stoxx largo,precios baratos ehhh


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Seguro...
> 
> La bolsa es un timo (un sistema cerrado) donde a la larga, siempre ganan los mismos ;-) , que son 2:
> - los peces gordos
> ...



Si no entiendes el juego me parece bien que no juegues, pero no lo llames timo, todos los que entramos sabemos el riesgo que corremos, si tu no lo sabes mejor *cállate la boca y no quedes como el ignorante que eres*

Lo demuestras solo por decir que solo los peces gordos ganan, *yo te puedo demostrar con números sobre el tapete que también pierden* y además los pequeños también podemos ganar un pastón. No ocasionalmente sino *habitualmente*.

Y lo que hacemos es muy útil, damos liquidez a empresas que contratan gente y que invierten en I+D gracias a esa liquidez que les porporcionamos, incluso cuando perdemos hemos hecho algo bueno ¿que has hecho tu salvo venir aquí a demostrar que eres un garrulo que solo critica por criticar?

Y lo peor es que esto hoy se está llenando hoy de 'revolucionarios' de salón diciendo la primera lindeza que le viene a sus agilipolladas mentes. Solo porque el Ibex ayer bajó se creen que hemos perdido los ahorros de nuestra vida, pero ¡que pardillos son! ¡y que bien enseñados están por el propio sistema sin que ellos lo sepan!


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mulder dime cual es buen punto de entrada para stoxx largo,precios baratos ehhh



2612 me parece, han llegado a donde pensaba pero no están metiendo volumen para subir.


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mulder dime cual es buen punto de entrada para stoxx largo,precios baratos ehhh



Si me permites a mí, te atreves a ponerte corto ahora que ha perdido mínimos diarios?







Como mucho espera a que el SP llegue a 1050 que puede que se rebote, pero hasta entonces...


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder, podrías mirar cuando tengas un rato si los leoncios han comprado o vendido en la subasta final de SAN porfa?


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> 43,7M negociados en subasta del SAN.
> 
> Un leoncio ha entrado/salido en subasta, habrá que ver si ha comprado o vendido. Mulder te invoco!



Hasta las 18 :00 no tendré datos completos del SAN, pero puedo decir que han hecho en el futuro del Ibex:

El saldo del dia ha quedado positivo por muy poco, pero el último paquete grande que han cruzado lo han comprado a las 15:00, no han hecho movimientos grandes en subasta ni nada de nada, desde esa hora.

Aunque filtrando un poco los datos si se ve como en subasta han VENDIDO A SACO pero en paquetes pequeños, parece que no quieren que se note, este lunes vamos a abrir con gap a la baja casi seguro.


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Como mucho espera a que el SP llegue a 1050 que puede que se rebote, pero hasta entonces...



Y yo que llevo todo el dia convencido de que el miniS&P llegará a 1048...

Al final pasará, por cierto HL, este también sería un buen nivel de entrada aunque creo que el Stoxx estará en 2612 cuando el S&P llegue a 1048.


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Feb 2010)

con respecto a BGP y para confirmar a pecata sobre la existencia de troyanos en los ordenadores, compre a 1.30 bajó de lo lindo y solo se me ocurrio vender el martes, que casualidad, que el miercoles sube un 20%.
Y ahora para que os riais de mi comentaré mi carte:

tubacex
natra
san
afirma
gas

sin comentariosssssssssss


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Feb 2010)

se me olvidaba:
iberia y por probar y de coña 200$ en MESA, JEJEJEJEJEJE


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

Y aqui los datos de SAN:

Se han pasado todo el dia haciendo el indio comprando y vendiendo grandes paquetones, durante la mañana saldo negativo, durante la tarde saldo positivo, pero lo mejor lo han dejado para el final: ¡*43.755.504* de acciones vendidas en plena subasta!

La operación más grande que han hecho durante la semana, aparte de esta, fue ayer en subasta con 19.976.096 acciones compradas, no hay ninguna que se asemeje al calibre de lo que han metido hoy, da miedito.

En Criteria han hecho algo similar, en todos los bancos y unas cuantas cotizadas más también.


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

Yo de todo el día me quedo con los movimientos tan raros y violentos (no sólo en el mini, que en el DAX o el stoxx también ha pasado) de las 14:30. Ha habido algo raro ahí.

Además alguno ha comentado que el oro también ha bajado de repente minutos antes.

No se, estamos en manos de mamoncetes, como siempre


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Y lo que hacemos es muy útil, damos liquidez a empresas que contratan gente y que invierten en I+D gracias a esa liquidez que les porporcionamos, incluso cuando perdemos hemos hecho algo bueno ¿que has hecho tu salvo venir aquí a demostrar que eres un garrulo que solo critica por criticar?



Hombre,hombre...en otras cosas puedo estar de acuerdo,pero eso ya es rizar el rizo...Lo que se hace aqui (especialmente aqui) es especulacion pura y dura,para la sociedad no tiene nada de beneficioso,lo pintes como lo pintes.

Sin animo de polemizar


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Yo de todo el día me quedo con los movimientos tan raros y violentos (no sólo en el mini, que en el DAX o el stoxx también ha pasado) de las 14:30. Ha habido algo raro ahí.
> 
> Además alguno ha comentado que el oro también ha bajado de repente minutos antes.
> 
> No se, estamos en manos de mamoncetes, como siempre



A mi hoy me ha parecido ver presión alcista dedicada solo a aguantar cotizaciones artificialmente cuando se ha subido, pero mientras se subía y se bajaba he podido ver como en el Stoxx han vendido un paquetón grande de contratos tras el dato de empleo USA.

¡*46.398* contratos del Stoxx vendidos en ese momento!


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Y aqui los datos de SAN:
> 
> Se han pasado todo el dia haciendo el indio comprando y vendiendo grandes paquetones, durante la mañana saldo negativo, durante la tarde saldo positivo, pero lo mejor lo han dejado para el final: ¡*43.755.504* de acciones vendidas en plena subasta!
> 
> ...



Sabes que agencia ha sido? Antes tenía un link para verlo pero ya no me funciona


----------



## Javi Metal (5 Feb 2010)

Bueno, esta noche la UNA de la madrugá, puse:





Javi Metal dijo:


> ..
> 
> Bueno, acertar de buenas a primeras la mayor bajada en 15 meses, no está mal, no?
> 
> ...



HOY:

La Bolsa española modera sus pérdidas y cierra la sesión con una caída del 1,35%

Zapatero espera al cierre de la Bolsa para desvelar la reforma laboral 

Zapatero presentará la reforma laboral tras su reunión con los agentes sociales esta tarde 


¿Y lo del SAN y Criteria?

**

ESTO CADA VEZ SE PARECE MAS A LA TRANSICION, QUE CADA TARDE TENIAMOS UN SOBRESALTO.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Y aqui los datos de SAN:
> 
> Se han pasado todo el dia haciendo el indio comprando y vendiendo grandes paquetones, durante la mañana saldo negativo, durante la tarde saldo positivo, pero lo mejor lo han dejado para el final: ¡*43.755.504* *de acciones vendidas en plena subasta!*
> 
> ...






MULDER: ¿la semana que viene, entonces, para abajo???????


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Feb 2010)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hombre,hombre...en otras cosas puedo estar de acuerdo,pero eso ya es rizar el rizo...Lo que se hace aqui (especialmente aqui) es especulacion pura y dura,para la sociedad no tiene nada de beneficioso,lo pintes como lo pintes.
> 
> Sin animo de polemizar



Ayer, cuando muchos se cagaban y querían vender ¿Qué pasaría si no hubiera gente dispuesta a jugarse los cuartos?. Ya te lo digo yo... muchos arruinados. 

Hasta el último gusano vale para algo... juuass.


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hombre,hombre...en otras cosas puedo estar de acuerdo,pero eso ya es rizar el rizo...Lo que se hace aqui (especialmente aqui) es especulacion pura y dura,para la sociedad no tiene nada de beneficioso,lo pintes como lo pintes.
> 
> Sin animo de polemizar



¿y los impuestos que pagamos tampoco son beneficiosos?

¿y las ganancias que acumulamos no acabamos gastándolas en caprichos como se cuenta por aquí muchas veces?


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Sabes que agencia ha sido? Antes tenía un link para verlo pero ya no me funciona



No, porque los datos los obtengo analizando el volumen, de todas formas Cárpatos acaba de poner un gráfico donde se ven las agencias que han movido esta semana en SAN.


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> MULDER: ¿la semana que viene, entonces, para abajo???????



Al menos como entrante 

Luego ya veremos.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Feb 2010)

Ojo al euro que tiene pinta de tocar HOY los 1.35$...

Por técnico vi que roto el 1.37 el 1.27 estaba echo...


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿y los impuestos que pagamos tampoco son beneficiosos?
> 
> ¿y las ganancias que acumulamos no acabamos gastándolas en caprichos como se cuenta por aquí muchas veces?



Pero que visto desde una perspectiva amplia...

En bolsa pierden los pequeños inversores en promedio,que eso no quita para que los mas espabilados de estos puedan acabar ganando,cual espermatozoide escurridizo entre miles de losers 

Lo que tu consumes con tus ganancias es lo que otro deja de consumir con sus perdidas,y ni siquiera se compensa,porque como tu dices hay impuestos (tan amigo que eres tu del estado),aparte de que el dinero perdido por un pequeñajo ira en un 90% a un grande,no a otro pequeñajo (a ojo).

En definitiva,yo no se que tiene de malo admitir que aqui se busca dinero facil,e importa 3 cojones si es etico o no.Yo he especulado (o tratado de hacerlo) y lo reconozco...esto es asi.

En definitiva 2:

Que esos sesudos estudios que realizar sobre el mercado tienen el objetivo de sacarle la pasta a un ser inocente como yo ( y HL claro)  .Es una selva pura y dura,y no hay mas


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No, porque los datos los obtengo analizando el volumen, de todas formas Cárpatos acaba de poner un gráfico donde se ven las agencias que han movido esta semana en SAN.



¿una sóla agencia ha movido el paquetón de 4M de acciones?? :8:


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero que visto desde una perspectiva amplia...
> 
> En bolsa pierden los pequeños inversores en promedio,que eso no quita para que los mas espabilados de estos puedan acabar ganando,cual espermatozoide escurridizo entre miles de losers
> 
> ...



Si por mi fuera los impuestos no existirían 

Lo que yo gano puede provenir de alguien que tenga mucho dinero y que no invertiría en la sociedad porque lo tiene secuestrado o puede que se lo quite a otro pequeñín.

Lo más curioso es que los que estamos aquí somos todos pequeñines (salvo algún mediano ) y nuestro dinero si revertirá hacia la sociedad, el dinero que gana un grande es muy probable que lo guarde para seguir especulando, por lo tanto ya hemos alcanzado el fin del comunistoide de salón que viene a criticar: quitarselo al grande para darselo al pequeño.

Y por otra parte, aquí puede que no se trabaje mientras la bolsa está abierta pero te puedo asegurar que yo trabajo muchísimo cuando está cerrada, de hecho es cuando más trabajo tengo, por el día hay que mirar el mercado y ver que ocurre.

Especular se puede hacer con cualquier cosa, vendiendo bienes básicos como agua o pan o metiendo dinero en un mercado electrónico, pero la única diferencia es la de un trabajo físico a uno intelectual.

¡cuantas veces me han criticado por estar sentado y 'no hacer nada' cuando era informático! mientras me quemaban las neuronas y tenía un stress de tres pares...


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Cosas de Mulder



Si yo estoy de acuerdo en lo que dices...

Si verdaderamente aqui se desplumasen a los botines de turno,para luego ir a fundirlo en cervezas...pues si,desde luego seria algo muy loable (pero no es asi,salvo algun caso que otro)

Que no estoy diciendo que este hilo este lleno de zanganos,de hecho veo gente bastante inteligente por aqui,algunos hasta majos...

Pero coño,que esto es una timba donde se trata de ganar dinero a costa de otros...que no hay otro modo de verlo 

Y ya dejo de trolear,me voy a dar una vuelta o


----------



## Kujire (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si por mi fuera los impuestos no existirían
> 
> Lo que yo gano puede provenir de alguien que tenga mucho dinero y que no invertiría en la sociedad porque lo tiene secuestrado o puede que se lo quite a otro pequeñín.
> 
> ...



Si señor, un +10... hoy parece que han sufrido "el ataque de los progres"... 

Debe ser lo que decía ppcc de la bronca fiscal, el régimen está dando los últimos coletazos...


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2010)

¿cuantas veces va a rebotar el sp en los 1055?


----------



## Kujire (5 Feb 2010)

o sea.... que mucha gente piensa esto:

si no lo entienden----> es una timba :no:

si pierden dinero -----> es un casino ehhh

cuando ganan dinero ---> fué sin esfuerzo, suerte :abajo:

Cuando entenderán que es un trabajo, y quizás como trabajo, yo no intentaría hacer de electric@, fontaner@... consultor@ si no tengo ni idea ... 

pues eso que yo llevo muy orgullosa eso de _ser Binguera_

.... seguro que _éstos_ "no juegan" a la bolsa, pero *no tenían problemas en apalancarse por 400.000$ por 40 años* para comprarse su adobado


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> .... seguro que _éstos_ "no juegan" a la bolsa, pero *no tenían problemas en apalancarse por 400.000$ por 40 años* para comprarse su adobado



Yo tengo amigos de esos del adobao a 30 añazos que apenas llegan a fin de mes, dicen que compraron para vivir pero no consideraron ni por un solo momento alquilar (y compraron mientras yo alquilaba que por ignorancia no fue) y siempre se sienten orgullosos de ser más progretas que tu y encima te llaman especulador y pepero de forma despectiva.

A pesar de ello siguen siendo amigos y desde que les predije la crisis me hacen más caso.

En fin, este es el pais del no-mercado y la ignorancia económica supina.


----------



## destr0 (5 Feb 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿cuantas veces va a rebotar el sp en los 1055?



1050 es supersoporte. Si lo rompe (hay que dar un cierto margen), piernas hasta los 990


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Y por otra parte, aquí puede que no se trabaje mientras la bolsa está abierta pero te puedo asegurar que yo trabajo muchísimo cuando está cerrada, de hecho es cuando más trabajo tengo, por el día hay que mirar el mercado y ver que ocurre.



Y ese trabajar muchísimo especulando con cortos, ¿Compensa?

Si juegas con un capital de, por ejemplo, 30.000€ ¿Cuanta plusvalía obtienes al año?

¿Que porcentaje de ganancias has obtenido en 2009?


----------



## Diegales (5 Feb 2010)

No muchas mas. Se ha ido a por los 1050. 



Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿cuantas veces va a rebotar el sp en los 1055?


----------



## carloszorro (5 Feb 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Y ese trabajar muchísimo especulando con cortos, ¿Compensa?
> 
> Si juegas con un capital de, por ejemplo, 30.000€ ¿Cuanta plusvalía obtienes al año?
> 
> ¿Que porcentaje de ganancias has obtenido en 2009?



Tu has visto un gráfico en tu vida? Las grandes fortunas se consiguen operando a la baja, los impulsos bajistas consumen muy poco tiempo y generan enormes plusvalías


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Feb 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Tu has visto un gráfico en tu vida? Las grandes fortunas se consiguen operando a la baja, los impulsos bajistas consumen muy poco tiempo y generan enormes plusvalías



En ocasiones veo Matildes...


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Y ese trabajar muchísimo especulando con cortos, ¿Compensa?
> 
> Si juegas con un capital de, por ejemplo, 30.000€ ¿Cuanta plusvalía obtienes al año?
> 
> ¿Que porcentaje de ganancias has obtenido en 2009?



Solo voy a dar las ultimas cifras que he conseguido, siempre sobre el capital dedicado a invertir, pero no efectivamente invertido porque el broker siempre bloquea el que te metas con todo el capital en un solo valor (aunque así tiene más mérito incluso):

Diciembre: +116%
Enero: -12%
1a semana de febrero: +51%

Da igual el capital, se puede partir de cualquier cantidad y hacer cálculos, hay que notar que siempre voy apalancado.


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (5 Feb 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Tu has visto un gráfico en tu vida? Las grandes fortunas se consiguen operando a la baja, los impulsos bajistas consumen muy poco tiempo y generan enormes plusvalías



No miro gráficos. Me dejo llevar por mi intuición, las pocas veces que hago movimientos. Y siempre pensando en 5 años como mínimo.

Pero no me has respondido.

¿Que porcentaje de ganancias tuviste en 2009, sobre el capital inicial?


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2010)

ya ha pasado de sobra los 1050

glubs


----------



## Africano (5 Feb 2010)

¿Recomendais algún libro, manual, link para operar con CFD?


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Solo voy a dar las ultimas cifras que he conseguido, siempre sobre el capital dedicado a invertir, pero no efectivamente invertido porque el broker siempre bloquea el que te metas con todo el capital en un solo valor (aunque tasí tiene más mérito incluso):
> 
> Diciembre: +116%
> Enero: -12%
> ...



Pues enhorabuena.
¿Cobras mucho como banquero personal? (Es broma)

Me alegro que te vaya bien.


----------



## bertok (5 Feb 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Tu has visto un gráfico en tu vida? Las grandes fortunas se consiguen operando a la baja, los impulsos bajistas consumen muy poco tiempo y generan enormes plusvalías



Estadísticamente es más complejo ganar a la baja.

La volatilidad hace que salten muchos SL si te quedas en el wait and see. Por otra parte, operar sin SL es una locura y camino directo para acabar con la cuenta a 0.

Personalmente, me da igual si sube o si baja, de hecho me he pasado semanas sin ver los índices y centrado en la evolución del par que sigo.

El crack mulder dijo en alguna ocasión que en los mercados financieros es más importante el cuando que el cuanto. !!!que razón tiene!!!


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

Africano dijo:


> ¿Recomendais algún libro, manual, link para operar con CFD?



Es lo mismo que operar con acciones normalmente, no hay ninguna diferencia, salvo que vas apalancado, y que cuando vas corto los dividendos en vez de cobrarlos se pagan.

No hay mucho más que saber.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Feb 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> o sea.... que mucha gente piensa esto:
> 
> si no lo entienden----> es una timba :no:
> 
> ...




Yo cuando he dicho que es una timba me referia al hecho de que es un juego de suma 0,como una partida de poker,donde lo que tu ganas por narices ha de perderlo otro.

Nadie ha dicho que no lleve trabajo,que lo lleva,ni que ganar sea cuestion de suerte (bueno,no lo he dicho yo al menos).En realidad yo he empezado todo esto por el comentario inicial de Mulder,donde se presentaba esta "actividad" poco menos que como una obra social...y ya me parecio sacar los pies del tiesto un poco,que esto de etico y moral no tiene mucho.











PD: De quien fue el comentario ese de que hoy los hombres de verdad se pondrian largos al terminar la sesion?


----------



## carloszorro (5 Feb 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Estadísticamente es más complejo ganar a la baja.
> 
> La volatilidad hace que salten muchos SL si te quedas en el wait and see. Por otra parte, operar sin SL es una locura y camino directo para acabar con la cuenta a 0.
> 
> ...



Bertok, pásate por el hilo de tradin, te recomendé una estrategia con el euro/yen a la baja, no se si lo miraste

Movimientos bruscos y rápidos es lo que buscamos en el intradía? los tramos a la baja son muy apetitosos


----------



## bertok (5 Feb 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Bertok, pásate por el hilo de tradin, te recomendé una estrategia con el euro/yen a la baja, no se si lo miraste
> 
> Movimientos bruscos y rápidos es lo que buscamos en el intradía? los tramos a la baja son muy apetitosos



Voy para el hilo .......... he estado varias semanas muy liado en el curro.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2010)

atención que el SP se la juega!!


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Feb 2010)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> PD: De quien fue el comentario ese de que hoy los hombres de verdad se pondrian largos al terminar la sesion?



Mulder.
Y no eran hombres de verdad, eran hombres con pelos en los h****s


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Feb 2010)

Según Cotizalia:

EUR/USD 1,3595 :8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Feb 2010)

2597 mínimo Stoxx..... el lunes será un gran día


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mulder.
> Y no eran hombres de verdad, eran hombres con pelos en los h****s



Si...algo me sonaba...


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2010)

SP sube...........


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Feb 2010)

¿Es posible que seguirá el guano el lunes?


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Feb 2010)

I think so, my lady.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Feb 2010)

Pues si sigue el guano el lunes, me pondré corta y sin stops. Hoy me los han saltado todos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Feb 2010)

Yo tengo la página de Bolsamanía abierta y voy mirando el IBEX en tiempo casi-real, se refresca cada 20 segundos creo. Hoy sobre todo a primera hora y después de las 14.30 cada tic daba una variación de 50 puntos :XX:


----------



## Kujire (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo tengo amigos de esos del adobao a 30 añazos que apenas llegan a fin de mes, dicen que compraron para vivir pero no consideraron ni por un solo momento alquilar (y compraron mientras yo alquilaba que por ignorancia no fue) y siempre se sienten orgullosos de ser más progretas que tu y encima te llaman especulador y pepero de forma despectiva.
> 
> A pesar de ello siguen siendo amigos y desde que les predije la crisis me hacen más caso.
> 
> En fin, este es el pais del no-mercado y la ignorancia económica supina.



Pues prepárate para soportar más ataques al hilo, imagino que cuando llegue el momento hasta les señalarán con el dedo. 

Hace 2 semanas estaba la cosa en una escala de 10 ... en el 2, hoy está en el 5. Esta semana reunión del G7... 

El tema no es si España irá a la quiebra, el tema es que Grecia va a ir a la quiebra, en ese momento la apuesta del gobierno de ZP se liquida y le van a pedir garantías... ese día cierran los mercados... pero bueno no hay porqué preocuparse, hoy es viernes... unas tapitas:cook: ?

Como he contado, cuando FALCONE vaya a cobrar... no ha a haber tanto dinero en hipanistán para pagarle, ya están al control de los mercados...

ZP se va a hacer c:8:quita ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Feb 2010)

Cuanta razón Kujire.

El día que explote Grecia más vale estar cortos 
Por cierto tenéis en plantilla a algún experto en macro que tenga un timing aproximado de cuando el tic tac acabará en boom? 



Recogido de Radar market:
"Vamos a acabar la sesión con una referencia básica. La frontera entre el comienzo de un rebote o una fuerte continuidad bajista es el 5.540 del Dax. Si se acerca a ese punto esta tarde en Eurex abriremos cortos, por lo que pueda pasar el lunes.Un stop 10 puntos por encima será suficiente". 

Ahora mismo está en 5409 :O


----------



## sapito (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder,
me cuentas algo de la plataforma de sistemas de interdin? (les mandaré un mail sobre el tema, pero ya para el lunes)

Mirando su página, he visto lo de los sistemas y me han surgido dudas...¿que clase de plataforma tienen? Si puedes testearlos y definirlos.... ¿tienen ahí un mini prorealtime o que?
¿como programas los sistemas?


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Feb 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Pues prepárate para soportar más ataques al hilo, imagino que cuando llegue el momento hasta les señalarán con el dedo.
> 
> El tema no es si España irá a la quiebra, el tema es que Grecia va a ir a la quiebra, en ese momento la apuesta del gobierno de ZP se liquida y le van a pedir garantías... ese día cierran los mercados... pero bueno no hay porqué preocuparse, hoy es viernes... unas tapitas:cook: ?
> 
> ZP se va a hacer c:8:quita ...



Me parece a mi que te está invadiendo el sentimiento Guanil... una cosa es que tengamos que soportar especulaciones y otra muy distinta a que un país de Europa quiebre...

Ufff sudores me entran de pensar en esa posibilidad.

Esto, que no pongo en duda que seas un Coquito en el plano económico... pero se te puede estar yendo la mano.

Un saludo


----------



## Kujire (5 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Me parece a mi que te está invadiendo el sentimiento Guanil... una cosa es que tengamos que soportar especulaciones y otra muy distinta a que un país de Europa quiebre...
> 
> Ufff sudores me entran de pensar en esa posibilidad.
> 
> ...



Wata, cariño  no te me asustes, que cuando voy con la mini se me va la olla..... pero ayer estuve de juerga con las compas, y desde la oración de ZP... ahora TODAS ya saben dónde queda ESPAÑA, y piensan ir a visitarles pronto


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Me parece a mi que te está invadiendo el sentimiento Guanil... una cosa es que tengamos que soportar especulaciones y otra muy distinta a que un país de Europa quiebre...
> 
> Ufff sudores me entran de pensar en esa posibilidad.
> 
> ...



El BCE ya nos tiene intervenidos

[modo Default OFF]


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Pues prepárate para soportar más ataques al hilo, imagino que cuando llegue el momento hasta les señalarán con el dedo.
> 
> Hace 2 semanas estaba la cosa en una escala de 10 ... en el 2, hoy está en el 5. Esta semana reunión del G7...
> 
> ...



Yo creo que la semana que viene las cosas se van a calmar un poco sobre todo hacia el final, al menos así lo tengo previsto. Las dos últimas semanas de febrero van a ser machaconas de nuevo, no se porqué pero a finales de mes las tendencias suelen ser más fuertes y menos previsibles.

Una cosa que he ido pensando desde que empezó al crisis es que la bolsa española acabará con una falta tan grande de liquidez que me parece que por fin acabarán instaurando los cortos, sobre todo cuando estemos al final del precipicio, mientras todo el mundo se quita la careta de trilero, sobre todo los de los pisitos.

Y ya ira siendo hora.


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo cuando he dicho que es una timba me referia al hecho de que es un juego de suma 0,como una partida de poker,donde lo que tu ganas por narices ha de perderlo otro.



No estoy de acuerdo, uno compra a 10 y gana 5, cuando vende a 15 el otro que compra tendría que salirse en 10 para que el juego sea de suma cero y eso no ocurre siempre, el vende puede recomprar a 3 o a 15, pero la liquidez de los mercados crece y decrece cada día con cada subida y bajada y lo de la suma cero es un mito de largoplacistas y progres.




ApoloCreed dijo:


> Nadie ha dicho que no lleve trabajo,que lo lleva,ni que ganar sea cuestion de suerte (bueno,no lo he dicho yo al menos).En realidad yo he empezado todo esto por el comentario inicial de Mulder,donde se presentaba esta "actividad" poco menos que como una obra social...y ya me parecio sacar los pies del tiesto un poco,que esto de etico y moral no tiene mucho.



No he pretendido presentarlo como una obra social sino como un trabajo más, comparable al de un panadero o un tendero. Que no es tan inmoral como la mayoría lo presenta por el hecho de estar sentado viendo numeritos, ni se trabaja menos. También quería hacer hincapié en que es un trabajo que 'produce' como otro cualquiera.




> PD: De quien fue el comentario ese de que hoy los hombres de verdad se pondrian largos al terminar la sesion?



Mio! y ahora, tierna gacelilla, a ver si hay narices de abrir un corto en el S&P


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

sapito dijo:


> Mulder,
> me cuentas algo de la plataforma de sistemas de interdin? (les mandaré un mail sobre el tema, pero ya para el lunes)
> 
> Mirando su página, he visto lo de los sistemas y me han surgido dudas...¿que clase de plataforma tienen? Si puedes testearlos y definirlos.... ¿tienen ahí un mini prorealtime o que?
> ¿como programas los sistemas?



No he mirado nada de los sistemas de Interdin y además no tienen nada que ver con mis sistemas. Si quieres saber algo más habla con ellos, yo nunca les pregunté y no se practicamente nada de eso, solo que es un sistema automático, no lo diriges tu, el solo compra y vende.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Feb 2010)

Toronto (Canadá), 5 feb (EFE)- La economía canadiense generó 43.000 puestos de trabajo en enero, el cuarto mes de aumento del empleo en los últimos seis periodos, lo que rebajó la tasa de paro del país al 8,3 por ciento, dijo el organismo público Estadísticas Canadá (EC).

La actual tasa de paro es la más baja del país en los últimos nueve meses. 

Canad gener 43.000 empleos en enero y rebaj su tasa de paro al 8,3% - Terra

Un poco de optimismo, agoreros míos... )


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2010)

¿brotecillos verdes en el SP?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Feb 2010)

Hola kiju!

A quien llamas falcone¿?.

Mulder cuando des la orden compro czz. Y luca calculo que tambien...


----------



## Kujire (5 Feb 2010)

atentos a la mano del Señor....


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Tiene que recuperar un poco después de todo lo que ha caído para coger fuerza para la próxima inmersión.
> 
> Yo le veo recorrido hasta los 10800 (con paradita sobre los 10500) para luego ir a buscar los 9200.
> 
> ...







Mulder dijo:


> Y aqui los datos de SAN:
> 
> Se han pasado todo el dia haciendo el indio comprando y vendiendo grandes paquetones, durante la mañana saldo negativo, durante la tarde saldo positivo, pero lo mejor lo han dejado para el final: ¡*43.755.504* de acciones vendidas en plena subasta!
> 
> ...







Los bandazos sólo indican una cosa...


*The big guano is here... *


Saludos


----------



## Diegales (5 Feb 2010)

manda narices que los usanos sean capaces de cerrar en verde y todo.


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2010)

A primera hora de la mañana decía rebote y que la duda era si por la mañana o por la noche, pero tenía que ocurrir, era imperativo de hoy. Lo decía el timing.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> atentos a la mano del Señor....



kuji, ¿como se ve lo de España?, ¿estamos en la lista negra?


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A primera hora de la mañana decía rebote y que la duda era si por la mañana o por la noche, pero tenía que ocurrir, era imperativo de hoy. Lo decía el timing.



Pues si que se está recuperando esto, sí...
Ahora que están todas las gacelas cortas, subidita.


----------



## Kujire (5 Feb 2010)

pepitoria dijo:


> kuji, ¿como se ve lo de españa?, ¿estamos en la lista negra?



malo malo. 

Yes


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues si que se está recuperando esto, sí...
> Ahora que están todas las gacelas cortas, subidita.



los MM tienen que hacer caja para el finde...


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> estoy de acuerdo, uno compra a 10 y gana 5, cuando vende a 15 el otro que compra tendría que salirse en 10 para que el juego sea de suma cero y eso no ocurre siempre, el vende puede recomprar a 3 o a 15, pero la liquidez de los mercados crece y decrece cada día con cada subida y bajada y lo de la suma cero es un mito de largoplacistas y progres.



Pues si esos dos señores ganan y el mercado estuviera formado por 3 participantes este ultimo tendria que palmar por narices.O te regalan la maquinita famosa de imprimir billetes como promocion por comprar acciones? 




Mulder dijo:


> No he pretendido presentarlo como una obra social sino como un trabajo más, comparable al de un panadero o un tendero. Que no es tan inmoral como la mayoría lo presenta por el hecho de estar sentado viendo numeritos, ni se trabaja menos. También quería hacer hincapié en que es un trabajo que 'produce' como otro cualquiera.



Es que yo no digo que sea inmoral (si es que algo lo es) por eso.Ganar dinero viendo numeros y sin trabajar mucho me pareceria estupendisimo.Lo censurable es que ese trabajo consiste en encontrar a alguien en cualquier punto del planeta (ganarle dinero al "mercado",como sueles decir) un poco menos habil que tu y que pierda ese dinero para que tu puedas ganarlo.Y no,no produce nada de nada,mas que disgustos.




Mulder dijo:


> Mio! y ahora, tierna gacelilla, a ver si hay narices de abrir un corto en el S&P



No,no hay huevos,en eso si que tengo que darte toda la razon 


PDor otro lado,se agradece que te tomes la molestia de contestar


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

Han sacado del mercado a las gacelas cortas... el lunes tenemos megaguanazo en el ibex señorehs... :XX:



Saludos


----------



## Catacrack (5 Feb 2010)

Luca apuntame en la agenda de HYTM y pones mi email en el boletin informativo.

Thx!

PD; El €/$ nos va a joder las compras yankis. Con lo bonito que es USA con el euro a 1,50.


----------



## Kujire (5 Feb 2010)

rumore rumore….

rescate de Grecia este finde


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Luca apuntame en la agenda de HYTM y pones mi email en el boletin informativo.
> 
> Thx!
> 
> PD; El €/$ nos va a joder las compras yankis. Con lo bonito que es USA con el euro a 1,50.



¿Has comprado? ¿A qué precio?


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Luca apuntame en la agenda de HYTM y pones mi email en el boletin informativo.
> 
> Thx!
> 
> PD; El €/$ nos va a joder las compras yankis. Con lo bonito que es USA con el euro a 1,50.



Ya te digo... cuando estuve en NY en octubre a 1,50... mmmhhh, cuantas compritas...

Se acabó lo de los "give me two"


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Feb 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> rumore rumore….
> 
> rescate de Grecia este finde



Así me gusta, se les rescata y se les castiga. Que lo paguen, pero en un plazo que no suponga un trauma mayor a las reformas que deban (debamos) hacer.

Leches que para algo somos Europa, que no es solo una moneda.

¿Se nota que soy europeista?


----------



## Catacrack (5 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Has comprado? ¿A qué precio?



20k a 0,412usd

El Lunes me la teneis que dejar en 0.50$ que estoy sin un duro.


----------



## Kujire (5 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Así me gusta, se les rescata y se les castiga. Que lo paguen, pero en un plazo que no suponga un trauma mayor a las reformas que deban (debamos) hacer.
> 
> Leches que para algo somos Europa, que no es solo una moneda.
> 
> ¿Se nota que soy europeista?



no problem, ... primera bola OUT :

recuerda que tienen otros match ball... en espera :XX:

llevamos una buena mano.... tu llevas parejas no?


----------



## chollero (5 Feb 2010)

los yankis han cerrado en verde, lo que faltaba, semana negra viene


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

Que jrande el Dow... ahí ahí... cerrando en verde en los 10.000... :Aplauso:



El lunes la hostia va a ser de escándalo...







Saludos


----------



## Kujire (5 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Que jrande el Dow... ahí ahí... cerrando en verde en los 10.000... :Aplauso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hoy casi lloro Tone, recuerdas *los rescates del finde*??????

siiiiiii lo de Lehmann........ siiiii lo de AIGGGGGGGGGGG!!!


...ya están akiiiiiiiiiiiiii​


----------



## Claca (5 Feb 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> hoy casi lloro Tone, recuerdas *los rescates del finde*??????
> 
> siiiiiii lo de Lehmann........ siiiii lo de AIGGGGGGGGGGG!!!
> 
> ...



Hola, Kujire

¿Cómo se tomarían los mercados el rescate de Grecia si fuera este fin de semana? ¿Estaría descontado en forma de las bajadas que hemos visto? ¿Sentaría bien?

Todo el mundo está ultra-bajista. Hoy hasta el vecino me ha dicho que por fin acepta que España quebrará, que habrá corralito y todo. Me sorprendería que ahora no dieran algún golpe de efecto, sería como aceptar que es el fin. Esta mañana lo he planteado en el hilo pero en medio de la locura de esta sesión nadie ha hecho demasiado caso a mi reflexión. ¿Cómo lo ven los pros? :


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> hoy casi lloro Tone, recuerdas *los rescates del finde*??????
> 
> siiiiiii lo de Lehmann........ siiiii lo de AIGGGGGGGGGGG!!!
> 
> ...



cuente, cuente, querida amiga


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Hola kiju!
> 
> A quien llamas falcone¿?.
> 
> Mulder cuando des la orden compro czz. Y luca calculo que tambien...



12345
Hola¿?


----------



## tonuel (5 Feb 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> hoy casi lloro Tone...






*yo lo he hecho...*


----------



## Kujire (5 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> 12345
> Hola¿?



Habla con Hannibal, todos los que tienen plata se conocen...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Feb 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Si no se vende no se pierde.
> 
> Espero sentado a cobrar el dividendo de mayo.
> 
> ...




Tus TEF tienen por primera vez en años el cash flow negativo. Mañana saldra el sol y hara calor. Tus tef, especulador a largo plazo, van camino a 14€. Y para que curres algo, vago, calculate en balance el valor el libros, que te vas a motivar mogollón reshulon


----------



## Kujire (5 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Hola, Kujire
> 
> ¿Cómo se tomarían los mercados el rescate de Grecia si fuera este fin de semana? ¿Estaría descontado en forma de las bajadas que hemos visto? ¿Sentaría bien?
> 
> Todo el mundo está ultra-bajista. Hoy hasta el vecino me ha dicho que por fin acepta que España quebrará, que habrá corralito y todo. Me sorprendería que ahora no dieran algún golpe de efecto, sería como aceptar que es el fin. Esta mañana lo he planteado en el hilo pero en medio de la locura de esta sesión nadie ha hecho demasiado caso a mi reflexión. ¿Cómo lo ven los pros? :



...voy a ser mala :, ... primero vamos a ver qué pasa... hay que analizarlo... si ocurre, cómo, cuando.... grecia tiene que pagar 50B$ ..este año...., el ZP griego ya se hizo caquita hace días... como va a ser el primero ....supongo que esas deposiciones pueden tener algún valor ... sentimental... aparte del Acrópolis y tal...

siento haberme puesto tan escatológica:cook:

Por cierto. Tu vecino ha capitulado... es buena señal


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Así me gusta, se les rescata y se les castiga. Que lo paguen, pero en un plazo que no suponga un trauma mayor a las reformas que deban (debamos) hacer.
> 
> Leches que para algo somos Europa, que no es solo una moneda.
> 
> ¿Se nota que soy europeista?



Wata eres europeista¿?... me sorprende... A ver, no es un ataque personal contra ti ni nada por el estilo, no me malinterpretes, pero dudo mucho que el € sea algo de lo que los europeos podamos sentirnos afortunados de contar con el. Europa va del € y tener el poder de las directivas europeas que son el 95% de las leyes que se aprueban hoy en día. El resto, propaganda.

Ya que estais con lo de grecia os subo este video que es de hace un año, y lo ha clavado. Un lujo.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5DlVFKBwbuU&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5DlVFKBwbuU&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> ...voy a ser mala :, ... primero vamos a ver qué pasa... hay que analizarlo... si ocurre, cómo, cuando.... grecia tiene que pagar 50B$ ..este año...., el ZP griego ya se hizo caquita hace días... como va a ser el primero ....supongo que esas deposiciones pueden tener algún valor ... sentimental... aparte del Acrópolis y tal...
> 
> siento haberme puesto tan escatológica:cook:
> 
> *Por cierto. Tu vecino ha capitulado... es buena señal*



¿comorl?
.
.
.
.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Feb 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Habla con Hannibal, todos los que tienen plata se conocen...



No, no... me refiero al señor falcone, quien es, me refiero si son los alemanes, or what?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Feb 2010)

Bueno señores, feliz fin de semana a todos. Descansen y disfruten. Que yo me retiro que esta semana me han jodido, no en la bolsa, sino en cosas más importantes.

PD: Mulder, esto es entre tu y yo, pero que quede constancia pública. Creo que te voy a enviar la tarjeta de coordenadas, y en lo sucesivo, hasta que no me des la green flag, no toco nada.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Feb 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿comorl?
> .
> .
> .
> .




Portugal?12345


----------



## Claca (5 Feb 2010)

Gracias, Kujire 

A ver como sienta entonces. Puede que, como las pirámides, primero se experimente con pequeñitas antes de lanzarse a construir las obras más grandes; así se evitan sustos, que no es lo mismo meter la pata con 50k toneladas de piedra, que con 1.000k. 

En cuanto a mi vecino, ya lo tenía medio convencido, no te creas, pero hoy me ha parado él en la escalera y me ha confesado que ve inevitable que España se derrumbe. Creo que ha llegado el momento del golpe de efecto, veremos como reacciona la gente.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Wata eres europeista¿?... me sorprende... A ver, no es un ataque personal contra ti ni nada por el estilo, no me malinterpretes, pero dudo mucho que el € sea algo de lo que los europeos podamos sentirnos afortunados de contar con el. Europa va del € y tener el poder de las directivas europeas que son el 95% de las leyes que se aprueban hoy en día. El resto, propaganda.



Mix, nosotros vemos mal Europa porque no hemos echo los deberes y hemos desperdiciado la gran oportunidad que nos han dado...

Que de dinero se ha mal gastado y que inútiles hemos sido. Nosotros ya la hemos cagado. Pero poco a poco iremos avanzando, nuestros nietos ya con una lengua común, se sentirán europeos.

Ahora mismo Grecia sin el amparo del euro ya la habrían destrozado y la pagarían los de siempre, los pocos que pudieran tener unos pocos ahorros que se los robarían con devaluaciones.

Por cierto tiene pecado que siendo un "antiguo" del hilo no sepas quien es Falcone...

Un saludo


----------



## Visilleras (5 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> En cuanto a mi vecino, ya lo tenía medio convencido, no te creas, pero hoy me ha parado él en la escalera y me ha confesado que ve inevitable que España se derrumbe. Creo que ha llegado el momento del golpe de efecto, veremos como reacciona la gente.



Yo no se ustedes. Pero desde hace un par de semanas duermo fatal. Y eso que no tengo valores, ni acciones, ni un duro. Y debería sudarmela porque estoy a 13000 km de Hispanistán. Pero estoy acojonado por el país que me voy a encontrar a mi vuelta. Hasta me he planteado volver a Hispanistan antes de que el INEM se quede sin fondos, que aún me quedan un par de meses de paro...pero eso es otro tema.

Lo que me preocupa es como estas ostias macroeconómicas pueden afectar al españolito pisitófilo y por ende a todos los ciudadanos de este reino bananero:
¿Que puede suceder con los cientos de miles de pepitos y cipotecados que han despertado, aparentemente, de golpe con los datos del paro, y el tema de la jubilación ¡a los 67? ¿Como será su posible reacción ante el posible rescate griego?, ¿Vuelta a la normalidad?, ¿Pánico colectivo?, ¿Preveén ustedes broncas tipo quema de contenedores? o ¿Fungol y Belén Esteban, y aquí no pasa nada?. ienso:

Hasta Zp me está empezando a dar un poco de lástima. Creo que ha envejecido en un mes más que en dos años...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mix, nosotros vemos mal Europa porque no hemos echo los deberes y hemos desperdiciado la gran oportunidad que nos han dado...
> 
> Que de dinero se ha mal gastado y que inútiles hemos sido. Nosotros ya la hemos cagado. Pero poco a poco iremos avanzando, nuestros nietos ya con una lengua común, se sentirán europeos.
> 
> ...



Jarl!, mi imperio por saber quien coño es el jodido Falcone!!.

Lo de €uropa, sigo sin verlo. Es decir, creo que las cosas positivas que nos han dado son mucho menores que las pérdidas de libertades que hemos tenido.

Soy un freak de la bolsa, pero soy mucho más freak de la historia monetaria.

Un poco de historia:



> La Unión Monetaria Latina (UML) fue creada en el siglo XIX en un intento por unificar varias divisas europeas en una sola moneda que pudiera ser utilizada en todos los estados miembro, en una época en la que la mayoría de monedas nacionales estaban aún compuestas de oro y plata. Se estableció en 1865 y se disolvió en 1927.



Es decir, que lo de las uniones monetarias y demás historias no son nuevas, por cierto, uno de los países por los que acabo jodiendose el invento, fué España, ya sentando precedentes.

Sí el € se va a la mierda, primero, no sería la primera vez, segundo, sería lo más natural, y tercero, sería un golpe al estado totalitario que nos quieren imponer.

Esta es, en mi opinion, una de las monedas más bonitas jamás emitidas no sólo en España, sino en el mundo. Un duro de plata de la primera republica. 

Y perteneció a la unidad monetaria, ( de moneda, no de papelitos de colores), de la que hablo. Con ella pagaron sus bienes y con ella se ganaron el sudor de la frente nuestros antepasados.













La señora que aparece tumbada, es España, representada como una matrona, portando la paz en forma de una rama de olivo, apoyada en los pirineos, y con los pies en gibraltar. Está inspirada en las monedas que acuñó Adriano cuando fué Emperador.

Pero lo que de verdad me apasiona de esta moneda, es algo que no se ve en las fotos. En el canto está grabado *SOBERANIA NACIONAL* .

Cuando se acuñó esta moneda, el gobierno provisional dejo patente quien portaba la soberania nacioal, más aún después de haber echado a patadas a una reina zampabollos y puta, y en este caso, no son adjetivos despectivos, son meramente de******ivos.

Con el € Wata, nos han jodido vivos. Según diseñes un sistema financiero, así obrará la gente. Sí tienes un sistema basado en sound money, la gente ahorra, y se jubilaba a los 50 años. Sí tienes un sistema €, la gente es despojada de su capital a diario y vive de letra en letra.

El €urosistema funciona así. Tiene el coeficiente de reserva de caja más bajo del mundo ( los americanos directamente se lo han pasado por el forro de los huevos, pero oficialmente es, o era, del 10%).

En el €, del 2%. Es decir, por cada € depositado o a la vista, se generan 50€ de crédito.

La inflación, la real, no la propaganda del €urostat, ha oscilado en los últimos 10 años de mínimos del 8% a máximos del 20%, y los tipos al 2%. Y el IPC en el 5%.

Esto es, las casas, bienes de capital, y instrumentos del patrimonio suben un 20%, la renta de los asalariados sube un 5%.

Y la vuelta al equilibrio es la crisis, no creo que nadie de este hilo desconozca este proceso, pero queria explicarlo aunque fuera por encima.

Europa no nos ha dado ninguna oportunidad, Europa lo que ha hecho ha sido favorecer un sistema en el que si alguien quiere un crédito, lo tiene, y cuando la recesión economíca viene, y además viene cuando ellos quieren que venga, y la gente está pillada por los huevos por los créditos, entrarán, y se llevarán un país entero, como colateral de los mismos.

Robarán bienes reales a cambio de unos apuntes contables que reflejan unas transacciones virtuales.




> Ahora mismo Grecia sin el amparo del euro ya la habrían destrozado y la pagarían los de siempre, los pocos que pudieran tener unos pocos ahorros que se los robarían con devaluaciones.



Ahora, lo que harán no será devaluar la divisa griega. Se quedarán con bienes griegos, y los siguientes somos nosotros, punto.

Y una cosa más. La gente habla del €, y dice 2 cosas.

a) Estabilidad de precios.

b) Inflación baja.

Nunca jamás en la historia de la bolsa, JAMÁS, ha habido la volatilidad en los mercados como ha habido en los últimos 12 años. Nunca. Y la volatilidad es la desviación típica de las rentabilidades de los bienes de capital, acciones.

Y nunca jamás en la historía de las monedas fiat ha habido una inflación tan brutal como la que hemos sufrido en los últimos años. Y me direís que me peine, que que es de Weimar, España en los 80, o USA en los 70.

Y es que en esos años, al menos tenían los huevos de no manipular el tipo de interés, porque si no lo manípulas el euribor está en un 8%, como mínimo.

Dicho de otra manera, a la gente que tenía depositos, ( clase obrera y media), al menos no le robaban a mano descubierta como hacen ahora.

Yo no quiero convencer a nadie. Pero creeme. Europa va del €. Y el € es la divisa más maquiavelica que mente humana haya creado, mediante la cual, año si, y año también se ha robado al menos un 8% de su renta real.

Y que es lo que hace el hombre común cuando todos los precios suben y su fuente de ingresos se mantiene constante, y necesita comprar.

*?*

















Pedir un crédito.


----------



## Samzer (5 Feb 2010)

Para los de los rumores, ¿Tendrá esto algo que ver?

Secret summit of top bankers | News.com.au

Y...¿Estaba previsto o han sido convocados deprisa y corriendo? 

No tenía ni idea de una gran reunión de los bancos centrales más importantes para este finde.


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (5 Feb 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, o malas según se vea.
> Antes de nada me quería presenta como un seguidor de todos vosotros. Desde hace unos 5 meses os leo a diario, se puede decir que casi al minuto.
> Os doy las gracias, ya que he aprendido mucho. La lección mas importante saber llevar con resignación las hostias que me estoy dando. La mayor con BGP no sé si la recordais...... alguien la nombró.
> Pero bueno esto es así.
> ...



Hola,

Si tienes claro que es como un juego, exactamente igual, o muy parecido, que jugar a la ruleta en un casino, entonces vale. Solo objetaré, pero no es el caso de los peces chicos, que los peeces gordos en este juego te arruinan a un pais o condenan al hambre a toda la población de otro a miles de kilómetros (rollo especular con alimentos, commodities creo que las llamais).

Pero de hay a usar el calificativo respetable y mucho más, loable, va un trecho. loable es lo que hacen los médicos, los científicos, la gente que se sacrifica por unos padres viejos y enfermos, etc. etc. Pero la un juego como coño va a ser respetable y loable, Y mucho menos cuando es un juego donde no hay deportividad sino la avaricia, no hay nobleza sino afán de lucro, etc.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Feb 2010)

Samzer dijo:


> Para los de los rumores, ¿Tendrá esto algo que ver?
> 
> Secret summit of top bankers | News.com.au
> 
> ...




Uyyyy, quedar¿¿??, en secreto¿¿??... que va que va, pero si estos aplican lo que se llamaba el gobierno de los ángeles... por Dios, pero si están ahi para velar por todos nosotros, y además son INDEPENDIENTES!.

Modo ironic off:

Cojonudo el link, gracias.


----------



## Visilleras (5 Feb 2010)

Samzer dijo:


> Para los de los rumores, ¿Tendrá esto algo que ver?
> 
> Secret summit of top bankers | News.com.au
> 
> ...




:8::8::8::8::8::8:
Al guano, pero de cabeza :´´´(
Voy a ver si encuentro un lexatín, o algo...:56:


----------



## fmc (6 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Jarl!, mi imperio por saber quien coño es el jodido Falcone!!.
> 
> 
> [.......]



Vaya pedazo de post, te lo has ganado 
El gestor de 'hedge funds', Philip Falcone, apuesta de nuevo por la caída en bolsa de BBVA y Popular - Cotizalia.com


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Feb 2010)

Mixtables, el euro tiene sus ventajas e inconvenientes. En mi opinión más de lo primero que de lo segundo. Pero no vamos a discutir de esto una madrugada de viernes a sábado.

Buen finde a todos xiquets!!!

Y como caíga Grecia, no será como Dubai.... va a arder Troya!


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (6 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si no entiendes el juego me parece bien que no juegues, pero no lo llames timo, todos los que entramos sabemos el riesgo que corremos, si tu no lo sabes mejor *cállate la boca y no quedes como el ignorante que eres*



Txe Mulder, no mos esbarallem així, que jo a part de parlar valencià també soc de los teus linuxeros  

Bueno, ya respondiendo a lo tuyo, por partes. Tal vez para tui no sea un timo, pero lo es para la mayor parte de la gente que invierte en bolsa. De hecho buena parte de la gente que lo hace no es ni consciente que lo hace (planes de pensiones, fondos, productos "garantizados" de los bancos, etc.).

Yo siempre he defendido que la bolsa debería servir solo como primigéniamente se concibió (supongo), es decir, como una manera de obtener liquided por parte del sector productivo a cambio de compartir la titularidad del capital/activos de una empresa. Y punto.

En el caso ya menos benévolo de dar cancha a la actividad especuladora (de nulo valor social, cuando no de claras contrapartidas negativas en forma de derivación de recursos financieros a actividades no "productivas"), ésta debería circunscribirse a gente como tu. Pero en ningún caso hacer apología de la bolsa entre la masa de gente (como se hace cuando se le da coba a la bolsa desde los telediarios, etc. etc.).

Pero claro, hay un interés intrínseco en el sistema especulativo-bursátil en difundir la idea que la bolsa es una forma más de "invertir" los ahorros. Y eso es porque en definitiva la bolsa es un sistema cerrado (dividendos a parte) y solo se puede mantener un sistema de "todo el mundo gana" mientras nueva gente (dinero) entra en él (exactamente igual que en un timo de Ponzi/piramidal). Si esto se cierra, si no entra ni sale un duro, el dinero se iría acumulando inexorablemente del lado de los más informados o con informaciones privilegiadas, que nunca son los pequeños ahorradores, la gente de a pie, que se verían condenados al empobrecimiento progresivo). Todo esto que digo se puede explicar matemáticamente, si alguién tiene ganas.

Y todo esto es coherente con la realidad que todos percibimos que no hay gente de a pie que se haya forrado con la bolsa. En todo caso, como en un casino, depende de la suerte y el día, pero para la gente de a pie, la banca siempre acaba ganando a costa de su bolsillo.

Y esa realidad solo se perturba (provisionalmente) en fases iniciales del sistema de Ponzi, como por ejemplo durante la últimas décadas donde, mediante la multiplicación de los panes y los peces del dinero FIAT, el capital que ha entrado en la bolsa, derivado de la producción (ahorros, salarios, beneficios empresariales) o, sobre todo, del la creación desde la nada permitida por el dinero FIAT, los coeficientes de caja y demás trilerías.

Y como es precisamente, tal y como explica este artículo del catedrático de economía y matemático canadiense ANTAL E. FEKETE, este sistema (que sirvió para resolver otra situación de crisis; un globo se desinfló para inflar uno más grande) el que ha colapsado actualmente. Y precisamente por eso la bolsa registró las pérdidas que registró hace algo más de un año. Y por eso el tinglado de la bolsa tiene los días contados.

Cada vez más los ahorradores que fueron arrastrados a este "timo" lo percibirán en sus propias carnes, y eso realimentará el ciclo negativo. Bye bye a los que pretendíais ganaros la vida sin hacer nada útil... 




> Lo demuestras solo por decir que solo los peces gordos ganan, *yo te puedo demostrar con números sobre el tapete que también pierden* y además los pequeños también podemos ganar un pastón. No ocasionalmente sino *habitualmente*.



Yo he dicho que solo ganan los peces gordos (además de los que juegan con dinero ajeno). No que todos los peces gordos ganen. perdóname que quiera ser riguroso con lo escrito.

Y sobre lo segundo, me remito a lo ya escrito. Pocos sois los que ganáis suficientemente, y en todo caso ningún ahorrador (excepto el que confirma la regla). Y menos que vais a ser a medida que el dinero abandone el parquet (y a los helicópteros de los bancos centrales les quedan 4 telediarios). 



> Y lo que hacemos es muy útil, damos liquidez a empresas que contratan gente y que invierten en I+D gracias a esa liquidez que les porporcionamos, incluso cuando perdemos hemos hecho algo bueno ¿que has hecho tu salvo venir aquí a demostrar que eres un garrulo que solo critica por criticar?



Que coño vais a dar liquidez. A ver si tu te crees que el dinero entra en el parquet y se multiplica! Si entra un euro, solo puede salir un euro. la liquidez aportada solo es aparente. Pero por cada uno que se "retira" con su beneficio (para pagarse las facturas), habrá alguién que descubrirá que se le han fundido los ahorros. Si hay un Dia del Juicio para los especuladores, ese será el dia que se haga la Liquidación de los parquets (todo el mundo aquí que vamos a levantar la alfombra a ver lo que hay  )

Para decírtelo de otra manera que puedas entender mejor. El dinero que se aporta a I+D procedente de la bolsa, junto con el que le paga la mariscada al especulador, procede, por regla general, de los trabajadores directa (o indirectamente, vía estafa del dinero FIAT). No me extiendo en esto excepto si lo consideras oportuno.



> Y lo peor es que esto hoy se está llenando hoy de 'revolucionarios' de salón diciendo la primera lindeza que le viene a sus agilipolladas mentes. Solo porque el Ibex ayer bajó se creen que hemos perdido los ahorros de nuestra vida, pero ¡que pardillos son! ¡y que bien enseñados están por el propio sistema sin que ellos lo sepan!



Ten paciencia... Una flor no fa estiu... Volverán a ver tus ojos las bajadas pregonadas. Sabes por qué? Porque aunque no lo comprendas, la economía se rige por las leyes de la termodinámica. Este es el quid de la cuestión. Es el bosque que a mi me sorprende que haya tanta gente informada sobre warrants, CDS, cortos, soportes, hojas y árboles, que es incapaz de ver...

Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Feb 2010)

Joer menudos tochos O__O!

Mix, el tuyo me lo he leído y comprendo tu manera de ver las cosas. 

Es cierto que se están imprimiendo muchos euros... al final todas las monedas lo acaban haciendo.

Mi idea de Europa no es tan económica como la tuya.

Bombolla al leer que eres otro de los que dice que el papel impreso es una estafa ya veo por donde vas... ¿También quieres vender aquí monedas?. 

En fin... tengo sueño y estoy espeso
Buenas noches


----------



## Burney (6 Feb 2010)

jojojojo toda la tarde y la noche dando vueltas a la cabeza con que debería haber vendido las SAN antes de irme y ahora me encuentro un cierre usano verde primavera 

parece que al final el 9,80-9,90 podría ser posible... ienso:

buen finde a todos


----------



## donpepito (6 Feb 2010)

Buenas madrugadas... hoy me he perdido USA ... nuestras ARIAd se han portado bien... recuperando la caída, sospechosa por cierto.

y la nueva amiga de DP .NVAX. ha hecho una remontada desde los 2.01 cerrando en 2.22USD.


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas madrugadas... hoy me he perdido USA ... nuestras ARIAd se han portado bien... recuperando la caída, sospechosa por cierto.
> 
> y la nueva amiga de DP .NVAX. ha hecho una remontada desde los 2.01 cerrando en 2.22USD.



Antes de irme a dormir... DP! han repartido papelitos en Ariad (SEC file) ya sabemos para que los quieren ) ...


----------



## donpepito (6 Feb 2010)

Gracias, he comprobado que han entregado 20k acciones a cada uno... a empleados, esposa, etc.


----------



## carloszorro (6 Feb 2010)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Si tienes claro que es como un juego, exactamente igual, o muy parecido, que jugar a la ruleta en un casino, entonces vale. Solo objetaré, pero no es el caso de los peces chicos, que los peeces gordos en este juego te arruinan a un pais o condenan al hambre a toda la población de otro a miles de kilómetros (rollo especular con alimentos, commodities creo que las llamais).
> 
> Pero de hay a usar el calificativo respetable y mucho más, loable, va un trecho. loable es lo que hacen los médicos, los científicos, la gente que se sacrifica por unos padres viejos y enfermos, etc. etc. Pero la un juego como coño va a ser respetable y loable, Y mucho menos cuando es un juego donde no hay deportividad sino la avaricia, no hay nobleza sino afán de lucro, etc.



Pero cerramos la bolsas por decreto al estilo Venezuela y punto y luego te vas a buscar trabajo a Cuba, el rollo este ya está muy gastado, traete ideas un poco mas frescas


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (6 Feb 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Pero cerramos la bolsas por decreto al estilo Venezuela y punto y luego te vas a buscar trabajo a Cuba, el rollo este ya está muy gastado, traete ideas un poco mas frescas



La idea de ensalzar valores como solidaridad, fraternidad, generosidad es probablemente más "nueva" que las que defiendes tu: egoísmo, avaricia, individualismo, etc.

Por otro lado, que yo sepa, en Venezuela no se han cerrado las bolsas, no? Y mira que yo opino que deberían restringir-se a la función exclusiva de aportar capital a las empresas, y prohibir el componente especulativo (cotización).

Y con referencia a Cuba, ya veremos como acaba tu querido capitalismo español. De momento las perspectivas son más bien sombrías ;-) En Venezuela, si no me equivoco, el paro se ha reducido mucho desde que gobierna el Socialismo (no confundir con nuestro pseudosocialismo de por aquí). Aquí, al contrario, vamos a necesitar en 4 días un rescate del FMI o la UE (o a declarar una suspensiíon de pagos de la que Venezuela está a años luz... ) ;-p ;-)

Para acabar quería comentar que la ludopatía es una enfermedad y, en general los ludópatas no son dignos de admiración sino de lástima.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Feb 2010)

¿Quieres hacernos ver la luz? ¿A nosotros que representamos menos de una gota en un océano?
¿Socialismo? hmmm ¿es eso que te baja el salario (1,5% subida media del IRPF en 2010), penaliza el ahorro (3% más de retención), disminuye tu renta de nuevo subiendo los impuestos indirectos (3% el IVA)?

Ah! y esquerra anticapitalista es esa que vive en un piso de 2 millones de euros en el Turó park de Barcelona como nuestro querido Puigcercós? O quien se mete cada día menús de 120 euros y se aloja de lunes a viernes en el hotel más caro de Barcelona (Juan Carlos I) como nuestro querido Carod? o ese barrendero que se tunea su A8 por importe de 18.000 como nuestro querido Benach?
Si vols t'ho torno a repetir tot en català a veure si l'entens.

Esa es mi opinión sobre tu socialismo y no me voy a trolear a ningún foro de perroflautas, ni a El País o Público.

Què vagi bé i fes-t'ho mirar!


----------



## carloszorro (6 Feb 2010)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> La idea de ensalzar valores como solidaridad, fraternidad, generosidad es probablemente más "nueva" que las que defiendes tu: egoísmo, avaricia, individualismo, etc.
> 
> Por otro lado, que yo sepa, en Venezuela no se han cerrado las bolsas, no? Y mira que yo opino que deberían restringir-se a la función exclusiva de aportar capital a las empresas, y prohibir el componente especulativo (cotización).
> 
> ...



En Venezuela se cierran pequeñas tiendas de barrio por decreto, un buen ejemplo de solidaridad, fraternidad, generosidad

Lo mas grave no son tus opiniones, lo mas grave es que nuestro gobierno opina como tu, odia al capital libre, asi nos va...

No ensucio mas este interesante hilo con política, suerte


----------



## kokaine (6 Feb 2010)

Mulder el bombillas este te quiere hacer famoso; ya tienes hasta un post dedicado:

http://bombollaimmobiliaria.com/drupal/ca/node/1288


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Feb 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Mulder el bombillas este te quiere hacer famoso; ya tienes hasta un post dedicado:



Please, no dar más publicidad a estos personajes que es precisamente lo que buscan.

No den comida a los troles... :

Koka, lo digo en plan genérico, no me refiero a ti en particular.
Un saludo

PD: Si no te es molestia ¿podrías retirar el enlace? Es lo que venía buscando.


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Feb 2010)

mulder, la verdad es que me encanta leerte y sigo con atención todos los argumentos que usas, para hablar del mercado y de economia, pero siento decirte que te vuelves un poco pesado con lo de los "progres"......
sin acritud


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Feb 2010)

Al final va a ser verdad lo que dice Mulder y en este foro nos espían :XX:

Y yo con estos pelos..........o mejor dicho con estos no pelos ::

Edit: ¿La bolsa un timo? Timados sois todos los que votasteis al imbécil del talante.


----------



## Diegales (6 Feb 2010)

?Y eso exactamente como se hace? Me refiero a lo de prohibir la cotizacion. 

La cotizacion no refleja mas que el precio por el que un trozo (pequegno) de una empresa se compra/vende. ?que es lo que se quiere prohibir de aqui exactamente? ?La compra-venta de acciones?

PD: Lo pregunto con verdadero interes. Me gustaria ver la idea desarrollada en medidas concretas. 



bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Por otro lado, que yo sepa, en Venezuela no se han cerrado las bolsas, no? Y mira que yo opino que deberían restringir-se a la función exclusiva de aportar capital a las empresas, y prohibir el componente especulativo (cotización).
> 
> Y


----------



## txen_txo (6 Feb 2010)

Yo veo bien que os juguéis el dinero en la bolsa, como quien va a las carreras de caballos, lo importante es hacerlo voluntariamente y conocer los riesgos. Digo esto porque precisamente hoy ha salido un artículo en Le Monde

Les laissés-pour-compte de Natixis - LeMonde.fr

sobre los "estafados" de Natixis donde su banquero de toda la vida le endiñaba al abuelo o al primer inocente que pillaba un buen paquete de basura sin informarle realmente del casino en el que le metía. Luego vienen los llantos. Yo también recibí llamadas de mi querida consejera de la caisse d'épargne en la época, varias, su intento de embaucamiento duró 10 segundos escasos. No soy un inversor avispado, ni pretendo serlo.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Al final va a ser verdad lo que dice Mulder y en este foro nos espían :XX:
> 
> Y yo con estos pelos..........o mejor dicho con estos no pelos ::
> 
> Edit: ¿La bolsa un timo? Timados sois todos los que votasteis al imbécil del talante.



R3V3, estrenas nuevo avatar, ¿eh?

El troll ha puesto el mismo post dedicado a Mulder en el foro de Bolsa e Inversiones alternativas.

No lo entiendo, es como si yo me meto en un foro de fumadores de puros para decirles lo malo que es fumar y que lo dejen. En fin...


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Feb 2010)

no sé si esto sonará mal o desafortunado,pero viendo por donde estan yendo los tiros....
me considero una persona, digamos socialista viviendo en un mundo capitalista, y en este momento hablando en un foro de bolsa.
que quiero decir con esto?, que aqui vengo a aprender , a intentar aprovecharme de esta economia e intentar hacer que mis pequeños ahorros, que me han costado un h*evo conseguir, se revaloricen, pero con el conocimiento de que estoy arriesgando dichos ahorros.
por lo tanto no entiendo al revolucionario catalán. entiendo sus argumentos, pero no que los exprese en este hilo, a no ser que lo que quiera es molestar y limitar la libertad que tenemos los demos de jugar y he dicho jugar, con NUESTROS ahorros.


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> R3V3, estrenas nuevo avatar, ¿eh?
> 
> El troll ha puesto el mismo post dedicado a Mulder en el foro de Bolsa e Inversiones alternativas.
> 
> No lo entiendo, es como si yo me meto en un foro de fumadores de puros para decirles lo malo que es fumar y que lo dejen. En fin...



Es la odiosa manía del ser humano de meterse en lo que NO LE IMPORTA.

¿Tan difícil es meterse en sus propios asuntos?. Que rabia me dan estos personajes, pero bueno, no es algo que creo que tenga solución.

Son así de estúpxxxs.

ED: Lángaro, cada uno puede ser como uno quiera ser. Faltaría más... lo que se crítica (al menos yo) es el afán por convencer a los demás de que tus ideas son las buenas. 

No lo digo por ti, pero si alguien quiere ser comunista, que lo sea en su casa o actúe en consecuencia a sus ideas, pero que no exijan a los demás que lo seamos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Feb 2010)

pienso exactamente igual que tu, igual no me he expresado bien.

ED. alguien sabe que conno puedo hacer con Gas natural y tubacex? son las que mas me preocupan
y si hay que vender con grandes perdidas.... pues se hace, si con eso puedo meterme en otro sitio.............


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Feb 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pienso exactamente igual que tu, igual no me he expresado bien.
> 
> ED. alguien sabe que conno puedo hacer con Gas natural y tubacex? son las que mas me preocupan
> y si hay que vender con grandes perdidas.... pues se hace, si con eso puedo meterme en otro sitio.............



A mi GAS me gusta.

GAS NATURAL SDG SA (GAS:SM): Financial Statements - BusinessWeek

Está incrementando ventas y beneficio neto durante los ultimos años. Por poder puede bajar más, pero desde estos precios, si que estoy relativamente seguro que lo hará mucho mejor que el IBEX.


----------



## Interesado (6 Feb 2010)

Mixtables, después de tu interesantísimo post sobre ratios, he intentado confeccionarme una tabla con ellos para los valores del IBEX, pero me está costando mucho encontrar los datos.

Por ejemplo, para el caso de GAS, en la web de El Economista, te dan bastantes datos, pero están desactualizados: GAS NATURAL - Empresa - perfil - elEconomista.es

En la web de la propia compañía te lo dan bastante masticadito: Web Corporativa Gas Natural

Pero siguen sin ser datos de 2009. Y me da la impresión de que es un punto bastante importante, porque en el informe dice que tienen 367,2 millones de acciones, pero en cambio en su web dicen que van por 895.552.056, lo cual me ha despistado un poco.

¿Lo estoy haciendo mal? ¿Conoces algún sitio fiable para recoger estos datos?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Feb 2010)

A ver si lo del multiquote me sale bien, que no siempre lo consigo.



R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mixtables, el euro tiene sus ventajas e inconvenientes. En mi opinión más de lo primero que de lo segundo. Pero no vamos a discutir de esto una madrugada de viernes a sábado.
> 
> Buen finde a todos xiquets!!!
> 
> Y como caíga Grecia, no será como Dubai.... va a arder Troya!



Siento ser pesado, pero me gustaría saber a que beneficios te refieres cuando hablas del €...



Wataru_ dijo:


> Joer menudos tochos O__O!
> 
> Mix, el tuyo me lo he leído y comprendo tu manera de ver las cosas.
> 
> ...



Claro que está imprimendo muchos euros, es que de eso van las monedas fiats. Están pensadas por y para eso. Las teorías que las justifican siempre son posteriores. Desde la Banking school del S. XiX, hasta los postkeynesianos de hoy en día.

Muy resumidamente la idea que quería plasmar en el otro post, y que no puse es la siguiente:

Con las pesetas nos devaluaban igual la moneda de la misma manera, pero varía en que se fundían el dinero recien creado.

La inflación es siempre la creación del dinero de la nada, y se puede realizar mediante 3 operaciones.

a) El estado tiene deficit de 10. Los 10 los imprime y a tirar millas. Modelo America del Sur.

b) El estado tiene deficit de 10. Los pide prestado, y cuando tiene que devolverlos, más intereses, los imprime. Modelo FED.

c) Expansión del crédito. Modelo eurozona. Ya que los BC de los paises del €urosistma no tienen la potestad de monetarizar deuda. Sólo pueden pagar la deuda mediante la generación de impuestos en la economía.

Una de las caracteristias intrínsecas de una moneda FIAT es siempre que es impuesta mediante la Ley. Y todas las leyes están aprobadas por el Congreso.

Entonces, porque motivo, si nos obligan a utilizar una moneda FIAT, cuyo su valor de adquisición, o coste de producción es 0, en vez de imprimirla con coste cero para sus ciudadanos, ( el coste solo sería la inflación que sufririamos, y que de igual manera sufrimos actualmente), tienen que pedirla prestados a bancos e instituciones privadas que la generan de la nada, y además, la tenemos que pagar mediante impuestos¿?.
*
Más resumidamente, porque coño en vez de subirnos todos los impuestos, precios publicos, tasas, y demás armas de destrucción masiva estatales, directamente le dan a la maquinita de hacer dinero¿?, más aún cuando es el mismo Estado el que crea las leyes de curso legal que hacen obligatorias estas monedas¿?.*

Sabeis porque¿?.

Yo, tampoco.


Y desde otro punto de vista. Si mantememos al margen el tipo de sistema financiero, o background de la economía, las tasas de inflación real son más o menos constantes durante los últimos 30 años, las reales eh.
*
Lo que ha variado es el origen de esa inflación. Antes la genreaba el Estado para mantenerse aún siendo deficitario, pero con importantes prestaciones sociales*
*
Y ahora el 99% de la inflación viene de la expansión crediticia.*


Por eso estoy en contra del €. Porque de acuerdo, nunca se han incurrido en grandes déficits para mantener una educación y sanidad de calidad, pero al menos, no las demsantelaban como lo están haciendo ahora, que es lo que de verdad está ocurriendo. Tengo familiares en Sanidad, y sé de lo que estoy hablando.

Wata, nos han robado la soberanía nacional. Tan simple como eso.

Y yo no estoy en contra de €uropa, es más si vienen los alemanes aqui a gestionar, vamos, doy palmas con las orejas. De verdad. Pero de lo que va, esta €uropa, es de someter a paises y ciudadanos mediante un estado policial.



LÁNGARO dijo:


> no sé si esto sonará mal o desafortunado,pero viendo por donde estan yendo los tiros....
> me considero una persona, digamos socialista viviendo en un mundo capitalista, y en este momento hablando en un foro de bolsa.
> que quiero decir con esto?, que aqui vengo a aprender , a intentar aprovecharme de esta economia e intentar hacer que mis pequeños ahorros, que me han costado un h*evo conseguir, se revaloricen, pero con el conocimiento de que estoy arriesgando dichos ahorros.
> por lo tanto no entiendo al revolucionario catalán. entiendo sus argumentos, pero no que los exprese en este hilo, a no ser que lo que quiera es molestar y limitar la libertad que tenemos los demos de jugar y he dicho jugar, con NUESTROS ahorros.



Quisiera puntualizarte ciertas cosas.

1º) No vivimios en un mundo capitalista. El capitalismo viene de capital, y el capital es el sumatorio de los vienes de capital a precios de mercado. Para valorar un bien de capital a muy largo plazo es necesario tener un tipo de interés libre y no manipulado. Y eso lamentablemente, no lo tenemos.

Desde otro punto de vista, esto sería capitalismo, si los individuos fuera propietarios. Si tienen dedudas, no será capitalismo, será patron deudismo.

2º) En el fondo, no es una cuestión de revalorización de los ahorros, es una cuestión de evitar que te los roben, al menos desde mi punto de vista. En una economía con una inflación de un 8%, no se puede hablar de que haya revalorizaciónes del 8%, sino que determinados bienes, sobre todo oro, plata, y inversiones a largo plazo ( estas ultimas en el periodo de entrecrisis), mantienen su valor de un modo más eficiente que las divisas de mierda que nos han impuesto.

El oro por ejemplo NO es un activo muy rentable, el oro NO es una inversión. El oro es una cosa tan tan tan sumamente inutil, que lo único que sabe hacer es mantener el valor. Y lo hace cojonudamente bien. No es que los precios suban, es que nos han lavado el cerebro para mantener unos cromos de mierda que pierden el 8% de su poder adquisitivo por año.


----------



## Mulder (6 Feb 2010)

A las buenas noches!

Acabo de llegar de un agitado dia de rebajas con la parienta y mi madre, durante los momentos de probador iba leyendo comentarios desde el iphone, ponendo algún thanks y masticando lo que iba a decir a mi regreso. No hay nada más capitalista en el mundo que mujeres con dinero yendo de rebajas 

Me gusta debatir el tema capitalismo/socialismo, bolsa/casino aunque ya estoy empezando a cansarme porque los que discrepan muestran un déficit de conocimiento del tema muy grande, además de ideas de bombero.

Los mercados existen desde la Edad Media y son connaturales al sentimiento de la humanidad porque aparecieron casi simultáneamente en épocas muy distintas y en lugares muy distantes. Desde entonces se han ido abriendo y cerrando mercados, pero no han dejado de existir a lo largo de casi toda la historia. Había mercados de futuros de arroz en Japón en el siglo XVII, existen datos sobre el mercado del trigo en Inglaterra desde el año 1200, desde el siglo XVIII los había también de algodón, el nacimiento de Wall Street fue en 1792, durante el siglo XIX ya se negociaban todo tipo commodities en USA, principamente productos agrícolas y ganaderos, es decir, alimentos básicos.

Y también hay ejemplos locales, durante el siglo XVIII había un mercado de futuros sobre la lana en Ávila, buscando por Google se puede encontrar más información

La lonja de Valencia (por poner un ejemplo bastante cercano al progreta) es la demostración de que el capitalismo existe desde la Edad Media, cerca de donde vivo hay una lonja donde todos los pescadores *cotizan diariamente* sus productos *básicos* alimenticios. Otro ejemplo son las ferias que tanto se quieren revivir en algunos pueblos de un tiempo a esta parte y que también existen desde la Edad Media.

Lo que quiero hacer notar con esto es que la idea de que mañana las bolsas cerrarán es una completa estupidez. 

También quiero resaltar que sin especulación los mercados no pueden existir, la trasnochada idea de un mercado sin especulación solo se le podría ocurrir a alguien lo suficientemente joven como para ser socialista, ya sabemos que el socialismo es una enfermedad de juventud. O a alguien tan súmamente ignorante que no conoce ni lo más básico sobre como funciona la economía capitalista, aunque se nos ponga aquí muy gallito a hablarnos sobre monetarismo, (y atención) cuando lo que trata realmente es criticar la bolsa, lo que demuestra que solo sabe largar dircursitos previamente aprendidos de carrerilla y/o que oye campanadas pero no sabe donde.

Pero que impagable pose nos pone cuando dice aquello de 'dinero fiat', JUAS!

La cuadrilla de 'alternativos' que hemos visto estos dias, además de ignorancia fuertemente provinciana y nacionalista (sólo en este absurdo pais de abducidos políticos un rojillo puede ser, además, un convencido patriota. Ideología esta última que siempre ha pertenecido a la derecha en cualquier sitio fuera de España) nos pone de relieve como nuestro sistema educativo deja mutilados mentales de tal calibre que confunden lo fuertemente intervenido de nuestra economía, hasta el punto de ser un pseudo-comunismo donde cuatro politicuchos subvencionan o ponen corta-pisas hasta al 75% de la economía productiva, con el capitalismo más feroz y liberal del mundo.

Y encima se dan la licencia de venir aquí a darnos clases de moralidad económica y buenismo ciudadánico, a ver si maduran un poco antes de abrir su grandísima bocaza sobre aquello que ignoran de forma patente. Si tienen un poco de lo que hay que tener se redimirán posteando este texto en sus correspondientes blogs.

Dios mio, lo que hay que soportar.

PD: El análisis semanal lo pongo mañana que hoy no me ha dado tiempo de hacerlo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Feb 2010)

Consciente de que me va a caer la del pulpo os voy a confesar que he comprado Zeltia .

ala ya podeis devorarme vivo :56:

para provocar un poco mas..... he comprado a 3,93 y no pienso vender por menos de 5,49


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Mixtables, después de tu interesantísimo post sobre ratios, he intentado confeccionarme una tabla con ellos para los valores del IBEX, pero me está costando mucho encontrar los datos.
> 
> Por ejemplo, para el caso de GAS, en la web de El Economista, te dan bastantes datos, pero están desactualizados: GAS NATURAL - Empresa - perfil - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



La mejor página para ver balances, cash flows, y perdidas y ganancias de empresas españolas, es el Business Week.

Este es el enlace. 

List of Public Companies Worldwide - BusinessWeek - BusinessWeek

En el Snapshot, te vienen el número de acciones en circulación.

Para ver las cuentas, tienes que ir a financials, ahi podrás ver la cuenta de perdidas y ganancias, income statement, balance, balance sheet, y Cash flow.

También lo puedes ver en cuatrimestral, si quieres. También te vienen una sección de ratios, pero no estoy de acuerdo con muchos de ellos, o a mi no me da el mismo resultado que a ellos. Las cuentas anuales todas coinciden con las depositadas en la cnmv, aunque las cuatrimestrales, no todas.

El economista es una mierda, la semana pasada lo hablé con un amigo, y ciertamente hacen los ratios como les da la gana, y el precio objetivo, esta calculado como a ellos les venga bien.


GAS NATURAL SDG SA (GAS:SM): Stock Quote & Company Profile - BusinessWeek

GAS NATURAL SDG SA (GAS:SM): Stock Quote & Company Profile - BusinessWeek

Gas a precio de hoy cotiza a 1.1 Precio en Libros, y 0.8 P/S. Pero si gas creo que lo puede hacer bien, es por el crecimiento que está teniendo en las ventas.

Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Feb 2010)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/at3MNu8BRwQ&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/at3MNu8BRwQ&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Feb 2010)

gabinop dijo:


> pues sí, haz el favor de completar, porque no vienes a decir casi nada; porque, en realidad, de qué va lo que dices? de que como ya existía está justificado? de que esto de ahora es lo mismo que entonces? que es indispensable y natural? pues vas a necesitar algo más que cuatro referencias históricas para convencer de esa idea; los futuros de ávila es a lo que pasa ahora en la city como un carro de mulas a un avión a reacción, si, ambos pueden transportar mi culo, y?



Pero vamos a ver, que chorrada es esta¿?.

El mercado, y si me apuras, el dinero, es previo a cualquier sociedad, y comercio. 

Ahi una cosa en que si tienes razón. En que los futuros de avila, posiblemente no se vendería más lana de la que hay, o no se compraría más lana de la que hay a la venta. Y como con el actual modo de funcionamiento del mercado se pueden vender toneladas de oro en futuro, que no existen en el mercado físico... y sino que se lo pregunten a Deutche Bank.

Pero de lo que habla Mulder, no es que tenga razón, o no, coño, es que es lo que ha ocurrido siempre, y no teorías que pueden justificar que un elefante vuela


----------



## carloszorro (6 Feb 2010)

gabinop dijo:


> pues sí, haz el favor de completar, porque no vienes a decir casi nada; porque, en realidad, de qué va lo que dices? de que como ya existía está justificado? de que esto de ahora es lo mismo que entonces? que es indispensable y natural? pues vas a necesitar algo más que cuatro referencias históricas para convencer de esa idea; los futuros de ávila es a lo que pasa ahora en la city como un carro de mulas a un avión a reacción, si, ambos pueden transportar mi culo, y?



Las bolsas suministran (liquidez) el combustible a las empresas, las empresas (motor del sistema) generan puestos de trabajo, progreso y bienestar, lo que tienen que hacer los politiquillos es poner las condiciones idóneas para que este suministro sea constante evitando burbujas desproporcionadas tanto al alza como a la baja

La euforia y el miedo no se pueden evitar, es la naturaleza del ser humano y del dinero

Los ciclos son inevitables, lo que deben hacer los gobernantes es intentar hacer políticas que consigan suavizarlos para esquivar situaciones extremas, osea, mínima intervención

El mercado no es el problema, el problema es el socialismo para ricos que estamos padeciendo, dejar de subvencionar bancos sucios, dejar de manipular los tipos de interés, dejar de inundar a impuestos al obrero, ahí es donde deberías protestar, los accionistas son la gasolinera del sistema, déjenlos tranquilos o van a sufrir las consecuencias...


----------



## bertok (6 Feb 2010)

Déjalo, no merece la pena.

Algunos no tienen capacidad para entenderlo o lo que es peor, interés.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Feb 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bc2t_w6uTEw&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bc2t_w6uTEw&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fiDgfS2pOio&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fiDgfS2pOio&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Feb 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Déjalo, no merece la pena.
> 
> Algunos no tienen capacidad para entenderlo o lo que es peor, interés.



"Es preciso soñar, pero con la condición de creer en nuestros sueños. De examinar con atención la vida real, de confrontar nuestra observación con nuestros sueños, y de realizar escrupulosamente nuestra fantasía."

* "El marxismo es todopoderoso porque es cierto."

Lenin


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Feb 2010)

Vale , yo no critico que os juguéis vuestro dinero pero de ahi a decir que sin la especulación la economía se hundiría hay un abismo, es más, muy hondo 

La bolsas estan más manipuladas que Zapatero por Botín, quien hacia de cuidador de acciones del BS esta semana y supongo que viceversa, por si no lo sabéis aquí tenéis esta pagina Bloomberg posteado por Carpatos.

<img src="http://www.serenitymarkets.com/upload/comentarios/5220101726513_sg2010020558587_grande.gif" width=90% />​
Que paso el viernes tarde a eso de las 2 hora americana, por que a bolsa se puso en verde.

De un foro americano, no digo nombre para tener la exclusiva



> Simple response?
> 
> Either:
> The Treasury/Federal Reserve (with orders or MOU's from the White House) colluded to use Federal monies to buy stocks @ 3pm CST today.
> ...



O como dice este otro forero



> Before I was riffed from my job as a Mainframe and Large Server hardware repairman; UBS in the Chicago Loop was one of my customers.
> 
> UBS (Union Bank of Switzerland) had one large server running a UNIX based operating system.
> 
> ...



Y por último si vosotros jugais. vale, pero que yo deposite mi dinero en un banco y este juegue con él. pues como que no.

Aparte de eso, que ganeis dinero y ojo, creo que este lunes habra , *"Rebote del gato muerto"*.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> PD: El análisis semanal lo pongo mañana que hoy no me ha dado tiempo de hacerlo.



Eso eso. /ignore them........ y vayamos a lo interesante 

He visto que el ES50 al final cerró bastante arriba desde donde iba, además de los "amerikanskis". ¿Veis el lunes en verde?¿Veis al SAN por encima de 10 la semana próxima? Estoy pensando en meterle un largo contundente al amigo de ZP. ::


----------



## Mulder (6 Feb 2010)

gabinop dijo:


> pues sí, haz el favor de completar, porque no vienes a decir casi nada; porque, en realidad, de qué va lo que dices? de que como ya existía está justificado? de que esto de ahora es lo mismo que entonces? que es indispensable y natural? pues vas a necesitar algo más que cuatro referencias históricas para convencer de esa idea; los futuros de ávila es a lo que pasa ahora en la city como un carro de mulas a un avión a reacción, si, ambos pueden transportar mi culo, y?



He dicho muchísimo, pero parece que a algunos os falta cierta voluntad o capacidad para entender, voy a sintetizar:

1.- El analfabetismo económico y político en nuestro pais es una gran lacra.
2.- En la época de los fenicios surgieron los comerciantes, que eran los especuladores y por otro lado estaban los pastores y agricultores que eran los que 'producían' practicamente nada ha cambiado desde entonces salvo la tecnología y la organización de los mercados. Pero hoy ciertas cosas parece que son 'inmorales'.
3.- El comunismo es antinatural para la mentalidad del hombre y solo fomenta el reparto de la pobreza.
4.- Es muy 'cool' darselas de alternativo pero muy común también cagarla exponiendo la propia ignorancia.

Y ahora voy a completar el comentario anterior para que los tiquismiquis como tu tengan algo a lo que objetar.

Las bolsas sirven para democratizar la economía capitalista, mediante ella un particular (obrero, que diría el rojillo) puede participar del beneficio de las empresas. Si a ti te suben la luz y la empresa eléctrica obtendrá más beneficios por ello tu puedes participar comprando acciones de esa eléctrica y compensarás mediante revalorización y dividendo lo perdido por la subida de precios.

De hecho, las bolsas siempre suben porque hay expectativas de inflación y bajan cuando expectativas de deflación.

Ram Bhavnani era un particular que tenía una empresa que comerciaba con textil, nunca se hubiera hecho millonario de esa forma, pero fue comprando acciones del Popular a base de préstamos no demasiado altos y fue adelantando el pago del préstamo con el dividendo, al final consiguió tener una buena suma. Este señor se ha sentado en el consejo de administración del Popular, Bankinter y banco Zaragozano, consiguiendo aquella vieja consigna de todo rojillo que es 'tomar los medios de producción'.

Un ama de casa japonesa se aburría mucho hasta que descubrió la bolsa y se puso a jugar con 3000 dólares, 7 años después tenía 1 millón de dólares.

Pero estas historias no le interesan a ningún progre de salón porque su simple existencia tira por lo suelos todas las teorías erróneas que tienen en sus enormemente limitados cerebros, empezando por aquella de que los pequeños siempre pierden y terminando por la de que la bolsa es un casino.

La bolsa basa sus cotizaciones en las transacciones de todo el capital que se mueve, desde el más pequeño al más grande. Un particular puede llegar a manipular una acción del Ibex a su favor durante un rato porque son mercados poco líquidos, cuanta más liquidez tiene un mercado más democrático es.

Si pretendeis que un mercado no tenga liquidez lo que estais buscando es que el mercado sea más injusto y si lo es, lo será principalmente con los pequeñines, pero como se parte (siempre erróneamente) de que la bolsa siempre es injusta con el pequeñín lo mejor (se deduce) es que la hagamos más injusta en vez de darle más liquidez. Para ilustrar este punto voy a poner como ejemplo la limitación a los cortos que pusieron en 2008 en USA sobre algunos bancos, mientras la limitación estuvo en vigor los bancos bajaron muchísimo más que sin ella. La razón es que los cortos dan *liquidez* al mercado, liquidez significa contrapartida, más ordenes, más participantes y un precio mucho más ajustado a la conciencia general de todos los inversores en ese valor, es decir, el precio más justo.

En el Ibex no existen los cortos (solo mediante CFD's y futuros que son derivados) y, como todo en este pais, se trata de un índice adulterado, subvencionado, manipulado e intervenido que en pocas ocasiones refleja su valor real. De aquí viene la estúpida creencia de que la bolsa es un casino.

¿ha quedado lo suficientemente claro ya?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Eso eso. /ignore them........ y vayamos a lo interesante
> 
> He visto que el ES50 al final cerró bastante arriba desde donde iba, además de los "amerikanskis". ¿Veis el lunes en verde?¿Veis al SAN por encima de 10 la semana próxima? Estoy pensando en meterle un largo contundente al amigo de ZP. ::




Aun a riesgo de ganarme un owned, por favor, tener mucho mucho cuidado con el Santander. Va en serio. Al margen de la contabilidad manchega que tienen, al margen de lo dudoso del activo, y lo contundente del pasivo, al margen de todo ese tipo de historias, ha estado comprando bonos Hispanos a piñon, y estos tienen pinta de irse al wano wano... Precaución.


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿ha quedado lo suficientemente claro ya?



¡No!, ¿Y por qué la gallina cruzó la carretera en?. 

Juas, era una pregunta-juego que mi hermano hacía cuando era pequeño... el objetivo era distraerse, no le importaba la respuesta.

Un saludo


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Feb 2010)

Perdon, pero hoy es sabdos y los mercados estan cerrados ...



Mulder dijo:


> ...
> Ram Bhavnani era un particular que tenía una empresa que comerciaba con textil, nunca se hubiera hecho millonario de esa forma, pero fue comprando acciones del Popular a base de préstamos no demasiado altos....
> ....



¿Dos tiburones en el ladrillo español? Tom Barrack y Ram Bhavnani merodean Tremón, según prensa - Cotizalia.com (10/12/2007)

Bhavnani roza el 5% de Banco Popular - Cotizalia.com (2 de abril de 2008)

Bhavnani toma carrerilla en Popular: el 5% es ‘inminente’ - Cotizalia.com (23 de septiembre de 2008)

Bhavnani pierde 100 millones de euros al malvender la mitad de sus acciones del Banco Popular - Cotizalia.com (17 de agosto de 2009)

Bhavnani se cansa del Popular: “He pagado mis deudas y ahora prefiero diversificar” - Cotizalia.com (14/09/2009)

Bhavnani sigue apostando por Renta Corporación: alcanza el 1,53% de su capital - Cotizalia.com (25 de noviembre de 2009)

Compra, venta y transformación de edificios, pisos y solares - Renta corporación

Esto si que es apostar por sentimiento contrario.


----------



## Mulder (7 Feb 2010)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Bhavnani roza el 5% de Banco Popular - Cotizalia.com (2 de abril de 2008)
> 
> Bhavnani toma carrerilla en Popular: el 5% es ‘inminente’ - Cotizalia.com (23 de septiembre de 2008)
> 
> ...



Ya lo veo ya....







Yo diría que su estrategia fue muy acertada, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de habichuelas en juego.

Podríamos llamar a su operativa: "el último euro que se lo lleve otro"


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Feb 2010)

Mulder mira la rayita que aparece en septiembre, creo que compro ahi, salio del popular en Agosto/septiembre.

Debió comprar a 7 y pico, y ahora esta por los 5 y pico.


----------



## Mulder (7 Feb 2010)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Mulder mira la rayita que aparece en septiembre, creo que compro ahi, salio del popular en Agosto/septiembre.
> 
> Debió comprar a 7 y pico, y ahora esta por los 5 y pico.



Según la noticia compró a 10.6 de media está bien retiro lo dicho. La cagó con la operación del Popular, la hizo porque fue su valor de referencia.

Para que luego digan que los grandes no palman, de todas formas aun perdiendo se libró de perder mucho más. Yo siempre he pensado que da igual ser un grande que un pequeño para ganar en bolsa, el grande puede equivocarse pero se sale pronto si le va mal, el pequeño lo hace o no, todo depende de su cultura inversora.

Hasta esta semana un gran palmador de este hilo no sabía que eran los stop-loss automáticos, ahora si lo sabe y palma algo menos.


----------



## Desde Gerona (7 Feb 2010)

Buenas noches:












Goldman se posiciona contra BBVA, Bankinter, Popular, Sabadell y Pastor...El artículo es muy largo, aquí lo podéis leer...
http://www.expansion.com/2010/02/05/empresas/banca/1265407907.html




Las hienas han salido a buscar "restos" y aquí tienen mucha carroña...


----------



## aksarben (7 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> *
> Más resumidamente, porque coño en vez de subirnos todos los impuestos, precios publicos, tasas, y demás armas de destrucción masiva estatales, directamente le dan a la maquinita de hacer dinero¿?, más aún cuando es el mismo Estado el que crea las leyes de curso legal que hacen obligatorias estas monedas¿?.*
> 
> Sabeis porque¿?.
> ...



Porque, siendo todos ellos impuestos, la inflación es el que menos daño electoral les hace. ¿O conoces a mucha gente que entienda que la inflación la crea el Estado, y no es una ley natural?


----------



## alnitak (7 Feb 2010)

*como invertir en gazprom*

quiero comprar acciones de gazprom pero no encuentro como hacerlo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Feb 2010)

alnitak dijo:


> quiero comprar acciones de gazprom pero no encuentro como hacerlo



Gazprom OAO (ADR) - Google Finance

Ahi la tienes en American Depositary Receipt.

Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Feb 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Porque, siendo todos ellos impuestos, la inflación es el que menos daño electoral les hace. ¿O conoces a mucha gente que entienda que la inflación la crea el Estado, y no es una ley natural?



Mmm, creo que no me he explicado bien.

Lo que quería decir, es que al Estado no le costaría nada crear inflación. Nada, porque se supone que dado que los € no cuestan nada crearlos, podrian imprimirlos libremente. El coste de del deficit del estado, lo pagaríamos entre todos mediante inflación. Esto es impuesto indirecto y proporcional.

Lo que ocurre ahora, es que el Estado pide prestado a entidades privadas, QUE SI QUE CREAN EL DINERO DE LA NADA, y el coste de esa deuda la pagamos los de abajo, mediante aumento de impuestos.

Simplificando mucho.

Modelo a) Previo al €, el Estado entra en deficit, desempolva la xerox, y lo pagamos mediante inflación.

Modelo b) El estado se endeuda en cromos de mierda que generan de la nada entidades privadas, y además de pagar la inflación que generan las entidades privadas, suben los impuestos para pagar la deuda que han asumido en nombre de todos, y que ha servido para mantener los chiringuitos de las elites, sacryes y bancos.

La inflación ahora la generan entidades privadas, no el estado. Al menos en nuestro país.


----------



## tonuel (7 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hasta esta semana un gran palmador de este hilo no sabía que eran los stop-loss automáticos, ahora si lo sabe y *palma algo menos*.




Puede explicar un poco más a quien se está refiriendo... por más que lo intento no acabo de deducirlo... 8:


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (7 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Puede explicar un poco más a quien se está refiriendo... por más que lo intento no acabo de deducirlo... 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos



Es ese que postea muchos traseros de mandril. No tiene pérdida


----------



## aksarben (7 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> La inflación ahora la generan entidades privadas, no el estado. Al menos en nuestro país.



No, si estoy de acuerdo, pero al final, esas entidades privadas que crean dinero del aire lo hacen porque tienen permiso por parte del Estado para hacerlo (y ellas pueden hacerlo mientras que yo, como ciudadano pringaíllo, no). Así que el culpable termina siendo el mismo .


----------



## SNB4President (7 Feb 2010)

Medio Oriente: 

Egipto: -1,97%
Kuwait: +1,63%
Israel: -0,69%
Bahrain: +0,54%
Arabia Saudí: +0,01%
Jordania: +0,54%
Oman: -0,89%
Qatar: -1,53%
Dubai: -1,95%
Abu Dhabi: -0,88%


----------



## Alice_mm (7 Feb 2010)

Hola a todos,

Vaya semanita mas movidita, pero con plusvalias, tanto en los largos de inditex a principio de semana como con los cortos a mitad en Siemens.

Cerre cortos el viernes al cierre europeo, porque me imaginaba rebote, ahora tome unos largos en siemens para el rebotillo.

Mirando el SP, en el intradia se hicieron minimos semanales, aunque luego salio la mano de dios. ¿que significan estos minimos semanales? ¿que el rebote es falso? tiene toda la pinta.

Gracias


----------



## Claca (7 Feb 2010)

Volviendo a la bolsa, que este lunes promete. Para mí el cierre del viernes deja abierta la posibilidad de un rebote importante, hasta los 800-11.000 (más 800 que 11.000), con permiso de los 500-600.

Si no se pierden los mínimos del viernes, yo apostaría largo. El movimiento debería ser explosivo y fugaz, y más temprano que tarde debería llevarnos con nuevas bajadas espectaculares sobre el rango inferior de los 9.000. En el caso de que no se produzca un rebote o este se desarrolle más tarde, el objetivo es el mismo, los 9.000 pocos. Sólo un cierre por encima de los 11.200 anularía este escenario de caída y, francamente, no veo que esto suceda.

Es una pena, porque teniendo esto tan claro, debido a la volatilidad, operar está muy complicado y limitar el apalancamiento es imprescindible al ser necesario situar un stop generoso.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Feb 2010)

La próxima semana va a haber rebote me temo, pero esto está no apto para cardíacos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Feb 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> No, si estoy de acuerdo, pero al final, esas entidades privadas que crean dinero del aire lo hacen porque tienen permiso por parte del Estado para hacerlo (y ellas pueden hacerlo mientras que yo, como ciudadano pringaíllo, no). Así que el culpable termina siendo el mismo .




Efectivamente, pero entonces a lo que hemos llegado es la privatización de la inlación que es un bien público. Tócate los cojones. Y además como justificante para desmantelar el Estado. Tócate los cojones 2.


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (7 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Quieres hacernos ver la luz? ¿A nosotros que representamos menos de una gota en un océano?
> ¿Socialismo? hmmm ¿es eso que te baja el salario (1,5% subida media del IRPF en 2010), penaliza el ahorro (3% más de retención), disminuye tu renta de nuevo subiendo los impuestos indirectos (3% el IVA)?



Creo que te confundes. Lo que tu llamas socialismo es la socialdemocracia (PSOE), que es un partido que defiende el capitalismo, solo que con una cara más amable (y dando también más de 250.000 millones de euros a la banca, entre otros...).

El Socialismo al que yo me refiero, es anticapitalista (en el caso cubano) o 3a vía en el caso venezonalo (socialismod el sXXI le llamán haay, pero yo más bien diria socialismo con petroleo ;-). En definitiva 2mi socialismo" más bien es marxismo ;-)



> Ah! y esquerra anticapitalista es esa que vive en un piso de 2 millones de euros en el Turó park de Barcelona como nuestro querido Puigcercós? O quien se mete cada día menús de 120 euros y se aloja de lunes a viernes en el hotel más caro de Barcelona (Juan Carlos I) como nuestro querido Carod? o ese barrendero que se tunea su A8 por importe de 18.000 como nuestro querido Benach?
> Si vols t'ho torno a repetir tot en català a veure si l'entens.



Uf! Los de ERC son también socialdemócratas... A mi que no me mezclen con ellos, ya te digo que todo lo que no empieze por Marx, malo, malo...

Pd.: si te dan asco las corrupetlas y malas gestiones de la socialdemocracia (PSOE, ERC) me imagino que te darán aún más asco las de la derechona pepera o la derecha un poco más centrada de convergència ;-) Más que nada lo comento no vayas a ser un fanboy PePero 



> Esa es mi opinión sobre tu socialismo y no me voy a trolear a ningún foro de perroflautas, ni a El País o Público.
> 
> Què vagi bé i fes-t'ho mirar!



Como ya sabes este no es ningún foro de derechas ni capitalista. Este es un foro donde se habla de economía (y como derivada de política y todo lo demás), y donde desde antiguo ha habido gente de toda ideología (es una de sus riquezas ;-) ). Tu nick llava dos días por aquí y tal vez aún no lo msabe, pero si eres un multinick de revenant deberías saberlo ;-)



carloszorro dijo:


> En Venezuela se cierran pequeñas tiendas de barrio por decreto, un buen ejemplo de solidaridad, fraternidad, generosidad



Creo que o no te enteraste o tienes ganas de engañar al personal. En Venezuela se penalizó con el cierre DURANTE ALGUNOS DIAS, a lagunos comercios que no cumplieron la ley y encarecieron por encima de lo establecido los precios. O sea, como en nuestro pais, donde si incumples una normativa te sancionan, cierre incluido (por ejemplo si vendes productos falsificados, si incumples la normativa de contaminación acústica o de higiene sanitaria, si no pagas tus impuestos, etc. etc.



> Lo mas grave no son tus opiniones, lo mas grave es que nuestro gobierno opina como tu, odia al capital libre, asi nos va...
> 
> No ensucio mas este interesante hilo con política, suerte



Te veo mal informado... El gobierno que según tu odia al capital libre (que será eso?) le ha dado a la banca (supongo que para ti banca es parte del capital libre, verdad??) la friolera de 250.000 millones de euros, mientras decide recortar las pensiones...

Ya me gustaría a mi que el gobierno opinara como yo :-D 

Pd.: otro fanboy pepero? No os dais cuenta que PP = PSOE son los mismo (iba a decir la misma mierda pero me lo callo). Bueno, exactamente la misma tampoco, no podemos comparar lo que sea con una derecha cavernícola   Pero a efectos de marxismo, son lo mismo...

Petonets


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (7 Feb 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Mulder el bombillas este te quiere hacer famoso; ya tienes hasta un post dedicado:
> 
> http://bombollaimmobiliaria.com/drupal/ca/node/1288







Wataru_ dijo:


> PD: Si no te es molestia ¿podrías retirar el enlace? Es lo que venía buscando.



No seas así... 



R3v3nANT dijo:


> Al final va a ser verdad lo que dice Mulder y en este foro nos espían :XX:
> 
> Y yo con estos pelos..........o mejor dicho con estos no pelos ::
> 
> Edit: ¿La bolsa un timo? Timados sois todos los que votasteis al imbécil del talante.



En este post se habla de la opinión que nos merecen a los "antiguos" (lod de nick de vieja alcurnia, me refiero), los fanboys que han conolizado burbuja en los últimos tiempo. Como tu pareces ser tan bobo de creer que sin ZP nos iría mucho mejor, te paso el enlace: 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ide-los-antiguos-burbujustas.html#post2433618

Pd.: a mi no me ha ocurrido votar al PSC/PSOE en mi vida! Yo soy de izquierdas ;-)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Feb 2010)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Creo que te confundes. Lo que tu llamas socialismo es la socialdemocracia (PSOE), que es un partido que defiende el capitalismo, solo que con una cara más amable (y dando también más de 250.000 millones de euros a la banca, entre otros...).
> 
> El Socialismo al que yo me refiero, es anticapitalista (en el caso cubano) o 3a vía en el caso venezonalo (socialismod el sXXI le llamán haay, pero yo más bien diria socialismo con petroleo ;-). En definitiva 2mi socialismo" más bien es marxismo ;-)
> 
> ...




Quieres Cuba¿??


Pues vete a Cuba!!!

Y una cosa más, nunca dejará de sorprenderme la debilidad que teneis los comunistas por ver lo que os divide, o mejor dicho, a ver como coño realizais el discurso patriotico para que entren en el redil el mayor número posible de amembrillaos.

Porque no te preguntas que es lo que te separa a ti del resto, porque alomejor, por un lado ahorras tiempo, y por otro vas y dejas de observar tu obligo desde diferentes perspectivas. Gracias a Dios el mundo es mucho más heterogéneo de lo que pretendes que sea.


----------



## Mulder (7 Feb 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Al fin tengo el análisis semanal, esta vez me ha costado, aunque no acabo de ver bien hacia donde vamos, de todas formas trataré de dar unas pistas útiles de como veo la situación ahora mismo.

Esta semana las cosas van a calmarse un poco, aunque aun nos pueden dar algún susto fuerte, veo rebote sobre todo de la mitad hacia el final de la semana, los primeros dias van a mover un poco el arbol para despistar.

- El lunes podríamos empezar bajando pero luego subiremos pero sin demasiada convicción, las sesiones deberían ser similares en USA y Europa.
- El martes deberíamos caernos de nuevo y además de forma fuerte, existe una probabilidad alta de que este dia hagamos un mínimo semanal.
- El miércoles sería dia de rebote fuerte, este día deberíamos empezar una tendencia alcista que debería durar hasta el final de la semana.
- El final de la semana debería ser fuertemente alcista, aunque en USA es fiesta el lunes 15 y cabe la posibilidad de que haya cierta liquidación de posiciones.

La tendencia hacia el final de la semana debería ser alcista, los dias de fiesta en USA suelen provocar cambios fuertes de tendencia, así que entre el 15 y el 18 podríamos hacer un máximo importante y volver a bajar hasta el final de mes más o menos.

Es posible que hagamos un gran mínimo alrededor del dia 3 de marzo, a partir del cual corregiríamos todo el tramo de bajada desde enero.

En el Stoxx hemos corregido bastante más que en el mini-S&P, el objetivo a corto plazo del Stoxx está ahora mismo unos 100 puntos por encima de donde estamos, sin embargo a medio plazo podríamos llegar al 2500.

En el mini-S&P el objetivo de corto plazo lo veo alrededor del 1100, a medio plazo lo veo llegando al 990.

Esto es todo por el momento, es increible como hemos bajado durante 4 semanas seguidas sin corregir practicamente nada, ya va tocando algo de tendencia alcista.


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Quieres Cuba¿??
> 
> Pues vete a Cuba!!!



Ha subido fuerte el Euro, ¿rebote?.

Aunque aún no se sabe lo que pasará con Grecia. Al final no hubo declaración de ayuda :X.

Un saludo

Por cierto hay muchísima gente esperando a conocer que pasará mañana... con la bolsa me refiero.
Mulder:
"Esto es todo por el momento, es increible como hemos bajado durante 4 semanas seguidas sin corregir practicamente nada, ya va tocando algo de tendencia alcista."


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (7 Feb 2010)

Diegales dijo:


> ?Y eso exactamente como se hace? Me refiero a lo de prohibir la cotizacion.
> 
> La cotizacion no refleja mas que el precio por el que un trozo (pequegno) de una empresa se compra/vende. ?que es lo que se quiere prohibir de aqui exactamente? ?La compra-venta de acciones?
> 
> PD: Lo pregunto con verdadero interes. Me gustaria ver la idea desarrollada en medidas concretas.



Respondiendo a tu verdadero interés, y sin ánimo de polemizar esta vez... 

Aunque no he pensado nada en esa linea de manera seria se me ocurren varias cosas:

Has visto los anuncios de la Nueva Estafa, quiero decir Nueva Rumasa? Allí se habla de que "no se admite la negociación en mercados secundarios". Supongo que los tiros van por ahí, no?

Por decirlo de otra manera, cuando tu compras parte de una SL (pon un 30% a 300.000€), la empresa puede variar su valor debido a mil factores. Cuando quieres vender tus acciones lo puedes hacer y, en general, el precio de tus 30% de acciones va a reflejar el nuevo valor que la empresa tiene (si son acciones de Terra, no valdran nada, si son de un restaurante que se ha convertido en referente en la ciudad, valdrán más, etc.). 

Pues con las empresas grandes lo mismo. Se cierra la bolsa y se prohíbe la especulación con las acciones. Las empresas pueden vender parte de su accionariado, o hacer una ampliación de capital, exactamente igual que lo hace un SL hoy en día, poniendo anuncios, etc. Y quien quiera vender, pues tiene que encontrar un comprador de manera similar (en la puerta de la junta de accionistas, entre los conocidos, etc.).

Al quitar componente especulativo a la tenencia de acciones, se recupera el objetivo de que la participación en el accionariado de una empresa solo persiga:

- la participación en su gestión (para participaciones fuertes)

- el ahorro (mediante el cobro de dividendos; sería un poco el comportamiento "antiguo", de esos abuelos que compraban acciones de Telefonica o FECSA y las guardaban toda la vida hasta que las pasaban a sus hijos en el testamento)

Eso obviamente es contraproducente des del punto de vista de los que creen en la enconomía como medio de lucro y "ensalzan" la especulación. Pero tiene sentido para los que creemos que la economía debe estar al servicio del bienestar social (en el que solo es interesante la economía productiva, y no especulativa).

Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Feb 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kyl8c91qPbw&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kyl8c91qPbw&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Este es el unico socialista del congreso. Por si no habeis visto el video.


----------



## Hagen (7 Feb 2010)

Buenas,

he estado haciendo el analisis y para mitad de semana me da guano...... ni rebote ni nada.

Estoy fuera de los cortos, mañana si sube sin volumen sera momento de irse poniendose corto.

Ya he votado donde kujire. Animaos


----------



## Mulder (7 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Por cierto hay muchísima gente esperando a conocer que pasará mañana... con la bolsa me refiero.
> Mulder:
> "Esto es todo por el momento, es increible como hemos bajado durante 4 semanas seguidas sin corregir practicamente nada, ya va tocando algo de tendencia alcista."



Si te fijas, a la izquierda del gráfico hay otra bajada de cuatro barras también, fue más fuerte pero la tendencia era muy bajista en ese momento.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Feb 2010)

Buenas foro... 

Esta semana he ido de culo en el trabajo y casi no he podido ni seguir el mercado, pero bueno... esta pasando lo que veniamos diciendo...  Por ahora la Onda1 de C esta siendo clavadita a la Onda1 de A... todavia no la hemos acabado, asi que seguiremos haciendo minimos...

Os pongo el timing para el seguimiento semanal...







Saludos...

PD: Cuidado con los intradias porque moveran rangos muy dificiles...
PD2: Hemos pasado el fibo38,2% de todo el rebote, 10125 puntos, siguiente objetivo el fibo50% 9471...
PD3: Podeis dejar este hilo "solo" para bolsa...? :


----------



## Diegales (7 Feb 2010)

Creo que en lo unico en lo que estamos de acuerdo es con tu primera frase. Que no lo has pensado nada. 

Confundes muchas cosas. Y no tienes claras otras. 

Por ejemplo, con lo de Nueva Rumasa no estas comprado acciones, no compras un trozo de ninguna compagnia. 

Dices que no ves problemas en comprar un trozo de una compagnia, ni en su venta por un precio. Lo unico que quieres prohibir es la especulacion. Eso me lo tienes qeu explicar. ?Como decides el precio? ?quien lo decide? Tu propones un mercado mucho mas cerrado para esas compraventas. Pero ese tipo de mercados cerrados son habitualmente mucho mas especulativos. 

Entiendo que tus intenciones sean buenas, pero como dicen, el camino del infierno esta empedrado de buenas intenciones.  Me despido pidiendote que vuelvas a la primera frase de tu email. Piensatelo antes de opinar. Y no te quedes en lo primero que pienses. Sigue pensando, busca alternativas... y vuelvelo a pensar. Entonces, solo entonces... animate a opinar. 



bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Respondiendo a tu verdadero interés, y sin ánimo de polemizar esta vez...
> 
> Aunque no he pensado nada en esa linea de manera seria se me ocurren varias cosas:
> 
> ...


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (7 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> R3V3, estrenas nuevo avatar, ¿eh?
> 
> El troll ha puesto el mismo post dedicado a Mulder en el foro de Bolsa e Inversiones alternativas.
> 
> No lo entiendo, es como si yo me meto en un foro de fumadores de puros para decirles lo malo que es fumar y que lo dejen. En fin...



Si todo el mundo tuviese claro que la bolsa es un sistema "cerrado", donde no se crea dinero (intereses, beneficios...) sin

A ver, yo me meto con la bolsa porque:

a) mucha gente no tiene consciencia de lo que es (de que no es una manera de INVERTIR, sinó de ESPECULAR). Y por tanto debería estar vedada a los que tengan como finalidad ahorrar (por lo tanto, al 95% de la población). En vez de eso, en los medios de desinformación se nos bombardea con el coñazo de la bolsa y se hace "familiar" el tema para mucha gente que después pica (planes de pensiones, fondos de oinversión, etc." 

b) otros de los damnificados son los ludópatas, de los que aquí debe haber unos cuantos. (más que en un mostreo aleatorio, vaya). Pero supongo que estos son un caso perdido. Pero bueno, darle la vara a un ludópata no es pecado, más bien el pecado es llevarlo al casino.

c) la bolsa, vía actividad especulativa, tiene consecuencias negativas cuando encarece los alimentos en África, etc.

Pd.: aunque yo cerraría la bolsa, una solución "menos mala" sería que fuese un coto reservado a los que saben de que va y que se juegan (unos cantos de vosotros dais el perfil, sin duda).



LÁNGARO dijo:


> no sé si esto sonará mal o desafortunado,pero viendo por donde estan yendo los tiros....
> me considero una persona, digamos socialista viviendo en un mundo capitalista, y en este momento hablando en un foro de bolsa.
> que quiero decir con esto?, que aqui vengo a aprender , a intentar aprovecharme de esta economia e intentar hacer que mis pequeños ahorros, que me han costado un h*evo conseguir, se revaloricen, pero con el conocimiento de que estoy arriesgando dichos ahorros.
> por lo tanto no entiendo al revolucionario catalán. entiendo sus argumentos, pero no que los exprese en este hilo, a no ser que lo que quiera es molestar y limitar la libertad que tenemos los demos de jugar y he dicho jugar, con NUESTROS ahorros



Bueno, te respondo arriba, pero los que militamos en el rollo revolucionario, en general, es porque creemos en el progresos social, el bienestar de la gente, la lucha contra las injusticias y bla bla bla... Y a alguno nos da por ir predicando (en el desierto). Por eso hice la web www.bombollaimmobiliaria.com, por eso abrí este hilo en burbuja (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-alternativas/93717-acn-estafa-piramidal.html), etc. A mi los hijoputas me la sudan. Es decir, si los especuladores que acostumbráis a pasaros por este foro os aruináis, pues ya os darán morcilla... Me jode más toda la gente que va a perder sus cuartos por ignorancia o por la "persuasión del sistema". Y contra esto último va mi discurso.

Pd.: d epaso decirte que pretender no perder poder adquisitivo con la bolsa es, a mi modo de ver, incomprensible... Que tengas suerte y Dios te coja confesado ;-)



Wataru_ dijo:


> Es la odiosa manía del ser humano de meterse en lo que NO LE IMPORTA.
> 
> ¿Tan difícil es meterse en sus propios asuntos?. Que rabia me dan estos personajes, pero bueno, no es algo que creo que tenga solución.
> 
> ...



Los comunistas tenemos la obligación (moral) de evangelizaros a todos los que vivis en las tinieblas :-D



Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> Acabo de llegar de un agitado dia de rebajas con la parienta y mi madre, durante los momentos de probador iba leyendo comentarios desde el iphone, ponendo algún thanks y masticando lo que iba a decir a mi regreso. No hay nada más capitalista en el mundo que mujeres con dinero yendo de rebajas
> 
> ...



Confundes el comercio con la especulación. Aunque no le niego la relación, si que diría que mientras el comercio es, a priori, positivo, no lo es la especulación. La ley de la oferta y la demanda está clara. Todos la aplicamos y, hasta cierto punto, es lógica/natural. Por eso los pescadores subastan el precio del pez, que se paga según su escasez, calidad y demanda. Pero en este ejemplo (supongo que en la mayoría de los que has puesto) no hay componente especulativo.



> También quiero resaltar que* sin especulación los mercados no pueden existir*, la trasnochada idea de un mercado sin especulación solo se le podría ocurrir a alguien lo suficientemente joven como para ser socialista, ya sabemos que el socialismo es una enfermedad de juventud. O a alguien tan súmamente ignorante que no conoce ni lo más básico sobre como funciona la economía capitalista, aunque se nos ponga aquí muy gallito a hablarnos sobre monetarismo, (y atención) cuando lo que trata realmente es criticar la bolsa, lo que demuestra que solo sabe largar dircursitos previamente aprendidos de carrerilla y/o que oye campanadas pero no sabe donde.



Hombre, tu afirmación es cojonuda. Pero, además de que yo no estoy de acuerdo, te agradecería que la justificases con argumentos (¿los tienes?). Ejemplos, además de el de la lonja de pescado, te pondría infinitos, de mercados que existen sin especulación. De hecho son la mayoría en la historia de la humanidad, donde solo regía la ley de la oferta y la demanda. La especulación requiere una cierta complejidad y "estructura" económica. Entonces es fácil que se de. Como es fácil que haya robos. Son dos maneras "tangentes" de enriquecerse. Dos atajos. Pero deberían estar perseguidos (de hecho lo están cuando el robo o la especulación no son sistémicos, como lo es la bolsa en el capitalismo).



> Pero que impagable pose nos pone cuando dice aquello de 'dinero fiat', JUAS!
> 
> La cuadrilla de 'alternativos' que hemos visto estos dias, además de ignorancia fuertemente provinciana y nacionalista (sólo en este absurdo pais de abducidos políticos un rojillo puede ser, además, un convencido patriota. Ideología esta última que siempre ha pertenecido a la derecha en cualquier sitio fuera de España)



Ui! que confundimos churras con merinas :-D 

Un eje ideológico es el de derecha - izquierdas. 

Y otro el imperialista / jacobino o el de respeto a las culturas / pueblos.

Todas las combinaciones son posibles y de todas ella te puedo dar ejemplos históricos.

Tachar de provincianos a los catalanes o vascos que nos reivindiquemos como pueblos es algo que nos sorprende siempre por lo ridículo. Imagínate, gente de las zonas menos "modernas", europeas, cosmopolitas nos vienen a decir a nosotros, que como país siempre andamos un paso por delante, eso... ????? Te lo digo porque a mi me lo han dicho asturianos (eso de que el catalán es provinciano y tal), y yo no salgo de mi asombro con ellos (que son amigos mios). Da igual que vivan en barcelona y reconozcan que tiene un aire diferente a Madrid, da igual que les recuerde que la legislación en temas de homosexualidad, igualdad de género, testamentos vitales, etc. siempre se haya elaborado aquí, ellos continuan pensando lo universal que es su español de Salamanca o Chaamartín... Pues fale... Sarna con gusto... 




> nos pone de relieve como nuestro sistema educativo deja mutilados mentales de tal calibre que confunden lo fuertemente intervenido de nuestra economía, hasta el punto de ser un pseudo-comunismo donde cuatro politicuchos subvencionan o ponen corta-pisas hasta al 75% de la economía productiva, con el capitalismo más feroz y liberal del mundo.



Calificar España como sistema pseudo-comunista es de muy garrulo... estoy empezando a dudar que "estés del todo...". Como tu bien sabrás, el funcionamiento económico y político es muy parecido en todos los paises de la zona euro... Bien, pues si tu también crees que alemanes, franceses, italianos, austriacos, etc. son paises pseudo-comunistas... Solo tienes que compararlos con paises como China (capitalismo de estado), Cuba (socialismo marxista), la URSS, o loss yaanomamiss del Brasil para ver la semejanza de España con los demás países.

Pd.: también era pseudo-comunista España en tiempos de Aznar? Más que nada porque no han cambiado demasiado las reglas económicas ni políticas... 

Los libeGales y los conservadores sois la polla... Cuando vuestro tinglado mundial parece que va bien (aquí, porque en el 3er mundo ha ido como el culo), sacáis pecho. Y cuando vuestro tinglado, vuestra tendencia a la poca regulación, a la exageración de la primacía del Capital por encima de líos intereses sociales se acentúa FRACASA y todo vuestra entelequía se hunde, entonces resulta que no, que estavamos en una especie de comunismo del que nadie había oido hablar nunca :-D :-D :-D :-D 



> Y encima se dan la licencia de venir aquí a darnos clases de moralidad económica y buenismo ciudadánico, a ver si maduran un poco antes de abrir su grandísima bocaza sobre aquello que ignoran de forma patente. Si tienen un poco de lo que hay que tener se redimirán posteando este texto en sus correspondientes blogs.
> 
> Dios mio, lo que hay que soportar.
> 
> PD: El análisis semanal lo pongo mañana que hoy no me ha dado tiempo de hacerlo.



Hombre, si me puedes argumentar que la especulación bursátil es una actividad beneficiosa para la sociedad, digna de reconocimiento, como se había escrito desde tus huestes, pues estaré encantando... porque a mi me parece que es misión imposible :-D :-D


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Feb 2010)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Si todo el mundo tuviese claro que la bolsa es un sistema "cerrado", donde no se crea dinero (intereses, beneficios...) sin
> 
> A ver, yo me meto con la bolsa porque:
> 
> ...



Ves, ahi la has cagado. Mira es como si yo fuera católico, y me fuera a tu casa con cirios, biblia en mano y demás historias.

Te repito, quieres Cuba, vete a Cuba, pero al resto dejanos tranquilitos, gracias.


----------



## Deudor (7 Feb 2010)

Abran otro hilo para discutir de si la bolsa es de especulatas, o de perroflautas.
Se mancha mucho este.


----------



## Mulder (7 Feb 2010)

Deudor dijo:


> Abran otro hilo para discutir de si la bolsa es de especulatas, o de perroflautas.
> Se mancha mucho este.



Estoy de acuerdo, yo también empiezo a estar hartito del troll progreta, si quiere que abra otro hilo y nos damos los hostiazos dialécticos allí.

Hasta entonces voy a ignorar todos los posts de este y otros giliprogres.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Feb 2010)

Voy a intentar todas las semanas a partir de ahora recomendar una acción por fundamentales. Esta ya la comenté antes, pero quería abrir uno profundizando algo más.

*PROLOGIS*

ProLogis es el mayor propietario, gestor y promotor mundial de instalaciones de distribución, con 51 millones de metros cuadrados de espacio industrial en 105 mercados en toda Norteamérica, Asia y Europa.

Entre sus clientes se incluyen fabricantes, minoristas, empresas de transportes, proveedores de logística para terceros y otras empresas con necesidades de distribución a gran escala. ProLogis tiene su sede en Denver, Colorado, es una empresa perteneciente a Fortune 500 y miembro del S&P 500. 


Unos videos para que veais el tipo de empresa que es, ojo que son acojonantes.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3h2KeRiNXjM&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3h2KeRiNXjM&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uwrlb4yrMMk&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uwrlb4yrMMk&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>



ProLogis - Google Finance

Esta empresa, *es un fallo en Matrix*. Según nos fijemos en según que webs dan un ratio de price to book de 17 o 22$. A mi me da 17, en el peor de los casos tenemos por tanto un margen de seguridad de 30%.

El P/S es alto en todo caso, pero bastante razonable si tenemos en cuenta que estamos en la recesión más intensa en 90 años. Lo relevante, es que tiene capacidad de generar esas ventas. Esto no es una naviera, es un REIT.

El dividendo lo esta repartiendo con cargo a reservas, 4%, si siguen a este paso, no sé como mantendrán el dividendo, pero en cualquier caso, aunque lo suspendieran, y aunque quebrara la empresa, teoricamente cobrariamos 17USD por acción. En teoria.

Está poco apalancada, un 2,1. Tiene un interest coverage de 3, y un margen neto medio de los ultimos 5 años de 11.32%, si tenemos en cuenta las perdidas soportadas el pasado ejercicio, sino lo tenemos en cuenta, 22%.


Es una máquina de hacer dinero temporalmente fuera de servicio.

Business & Financial News, Breaking US & International News | Reuters.com

PLD - PROLOGIS Financial Ratios - Forbes.com

Tenía un post más currao, pero se me borrado...


----------



## Claca (7 Feb 2010)

Me alegra leerte, LCASC

A grandes rasgos comparto plenamente tu opinión y veo que tienes calculado niveles similares a los míos. Lo único que yo dejaría margen para un rebote antes de llegar a los 9.000 pocos, un poco lo que dice Mulder, pero no me obsesiona demasiado la idea. Eso sí, debe ser ahora o nunca, por el delicado momento en el que se encuentran muchos valores. Como rompa un poco más hacia abajo se va directamente al objetivo, eso lo tengo muy claro y lo he repetido varias veces por aquí.

Por cierto, ¿cómo has calculado los tiempos en el gráfico?


----------



## tonuel (7 Feb 2010)

Saludos 8:


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (7 Feb 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Las bolsas suministran (liquidez) el combustible a las empresas, las empresas (motor del sistema) generan puestos de trabajo, progreso y bienestar, lo que tienen que hacer los politiquillos es poner las condiciones idóneas para que este suministro sea constante evitando burbujas desproporcionadas tanto al alza como a la baja
> 
> La euforia y el miedo no se pueden evitar, es la naturaleza del ser humano y del dinero
> 
> ...



Tu post ha sido una muestra de la esquizofrenia que sufrís los libeGales. Por un lado te cagas en los políticos (los representantes del pueblo, debidamente encauzados por el capital via medios de desinformación). Por otro lado reconoces implicitamente que el capital a sus anchas es como un menor de edad que necesita de los papas estados que paguen las facturas de las travesuras de los niños. Y después te vuelves a cagar en los papis  




Mulder dijo:


> He dicho muchísimo, pero parece que a algunos os falta cierta voluntad o capacidad para entender, voy a sintetizar:
> 
> 1.- El analfabetismo económico y político en nuestro pais es una gran lacra.



Por lo poco que te he leído tu no eres precisamente una muestra de erudición ni de intelecto privilegiado. Eso si, descalificar, hacer afirmaciones sin darles sustento argumental, vale. Pero no estamos en Intereconomía, pibe, aunque sospecho que en este hilo el nivel intelectual de los asiduos es similar :-D



> 2.- En la época de los fenicios surgieron los comerciantes, que eran los especuladores y por otro lado estaban los pastores y agricultores que eran los que 'producían' practicamente nada ha cambiado desde entonces salvo la tecnología y la organización de los mercados. Pero hoy ciertas cosas parece que son 'inmorales'.



Pero vamos a ver, lumbreras... No me confundas mercado con especulación. Ni comercio con especulación. No son sinónimos. Con los fenicios todo el mundo ganaba. Los vendedores, y los compradores. Los empresarios fenicios debían ganar su pasta haciendo viajes, pero supongo que no ignoras el riesgo de fletar un barco en esos tiempos, el capital invertido y inmovilizado temporalmente, etc. Por lo tanto no me extrañaría que sus tasas de beneficios fuesen razonables.

Tu, con tus trapicheos de baja volada en la bolsa, no aportas nada a la sociedad. Contigo nadie gana y nadie pierde. Tu actividad es un cero a la izquierda para el sistema productivo.



> 3.- El comunismo es antinatural para la mentalidad del hombre y solo fomenta el reparto de la pobreza.



Estoy de acuerdo con la primera parte de la frase. De igual manera que es antinatural el contener nuestra agresividad, nuestros impulsos sexuales, y tantas cosas.

Los del reparto de la pobreza. Es un tópico que tiene su parte de justificación (razón?) pero que no tiene en cuenta que el capitalismo lo que hace es concentrar la riqueza y exagerar la pobreza. O, también que en dos países pobres, Haití y Cuba, Rep. Dominicana y Cuba, Colombia y Cuba, el marxismo y sus derivados, consiguen repartir los escasos recursos de tal manera que la población tiene más bienestar (que es lo que cuenta), y por eso hay más alfabetización, más esperanza de vida, menos mortalidad infantil, menos muertes cuando pasa un huracán, mejor asistencia sanitaria, etc. etc. etc.



> 4.- Es muy 'cool' darselas de alternativo pero muy común también cagarla exponiendo la propia ignorancia.



Dime de que presumes...



> Y ahora voy a completar el comentario anterior para que los tiquismiquis como tu tengan algo a lo que objetar.



La próxima vez esmérate y saca algún argumento... más que nada para disimular 



> Las bolsas sirven para democratizar la economía capitalista, mediante ella un particular (obrero, que diría el rojillo) puede participar del beneficio de las empresas. Si a ti te suben la luz y la empresa eléctrica obtendrá más beneficios por ello tu puedes participar comprando acciones de esa eléctrica y compensarás mediante revalorización y dividendo lo perdido por la subida de precios.



Eso es para un guión de barrio sésamo :-D :-D :-D



> De hecho, las bolsas siempre suben porque hay expectativas de inflación y bajan cuando expectativas de deflación.



Que jilipollez. Mira que siempre me sorprende como la gente que os jugáis los cuartos en este tema seáis incapaces de compronder algo tan sencilo como que la bolsa es un sistema que NO GENERA nada. Si alguién gana es porque alguiién pierde EXACTAMENTE la misma cantidad de dinero. Es mucho pdir que repases las matemáticas? Y si TU tienes la percepción de que eso no es así es tan solo por el mismo espejismo por el que puedes creer que un esquema de Ponzio produce riqueza: porque te dejas engañar por la entrada de nuevo capital en la bolsa. Si un buen día deja de entrar capital nuevo en la bolsa, y solo recircula el que hay dentro (o tanto se repone como tanto se saca), el resultado global es CERO. Pd.: dejo fuera de este análisis los dividendos, que son la única fuente de creación de riqueza real para los accionistas. Y los dejo fuera porque para cobrar dividendos no hace falta que exista la bolsa (y su consiguiente especulación). Y también dejo fuera el pago de los servicios de intermediación, broquers, etc. para dar más claridad a la exposición 

Por lo tanto, "listo", la bolsa abaja cuando hay más gente que retira su dinero que la que lo incorpora. Y sube a la inversa. 

Y es por esta razón que cosas como el consumo de una fuente energética inmensa (y no renobable) SXX, la colonización para el capital de buena parte del mundo (SXIX) y la impresión de dinero a partir de "la nada" (FIAT, relajación anterior del patron oro, etc.), explican las subidad "perpétuas" de la bolsa... Ahora, si por ejemplo el rollo del dinero-deuda se atranca, ya te puedes ir despidiendo de tu modus operandi, mi amor :-D 



> Ram Bhavnani era un particular que tenía una empresa que comerciaba con textil, nunca se hubiera hecho millonario de esa forma, pero fue comprando acciones del Popular a base de préstamos no demasiado altos y fue adelantando el pago del préstamo con el dividendo, al final consiguió tener una buena suma. Este señor se ha sentado en el consejo de administración del Popular, Bankinter y banco Zaragozano, consiguiendo aquella vieja consigna de todo rojillo que es 'tomar los medios de producción'.
> 
> Un ama de casa japonesa se aburría mucho hasta que descubrió la bolsa y se puso a jugar con 3000 dólares, 7 años después tenía 1 millón de dólares.
> 
> Pero estas historias no le interesan a ningún progre de salón porque su simple existencia tira por lo suelos todas las teorías erróneas que tienen en sus enormemente limitados cerebros, empezando por aquella de que los pequeños siempre pierden y terminando por la de que la bolsa es un casino.



Que solidez argumental, por Dios... Cuantos años tienes??? Si esto parece un capitulo de los teletubbies!

Pd.: por cierto, yo gente que ha perdido pasta en la bolsa conozco, pero gente que viva de ella (no moviendo el dinero de los demás, sino el suyo, no). Y se que los hay, pero siempre son las excepciones que confirman la regla... (recuerdas lo que te dije de la bolsa como un juego de suma cero... piensa en ello... reflexiona! Y no me vengas con cuentos de hadas, vente armado con una calculadora la próxima vez)



> La bolsa basa sus cotizaciones en las transacciones de todo el capital que se mueve, desde el más pequeño al más grande. Un particular puede llegar a manipular una acción del Ibex a su favor durante un rato porque son mercados poco líquidos, cuanta más liquidez tiene un mercado más democrático es.
> 
> Si pretendeis que un mercado no tenga liquidez lo que estais buscando es que el mercado sea más injusto y si lo es, lo será principalmente con los pequeñines, pero como se parte (siempre erróneamente) de que la bolsa siempre es injusta con el pequeñín lo mejor (se deduce) es que la hagamos más injusta en vez de darle más liquidez. Para ilustrar este punto voy a poner como ejemplo la limitación a los cortos que pusieron en 2008 en USA sobre algunos bancos, mientras la limitación estuvo en vigor los bancos bajaron muchísimo más que sin ella. La razón es que los cortos dan *liquidez* al mercado, liquidez significa contrapartida, más ordenes, más participantes y un precio mucho más ajustado a la conciencia general de todos los inversores en ese valor, es decir, el precio más justo.
> 
> ...



Lo de bolsarizar la sociedad para democratizarla es una de las ideas más pelegrinas que he oído... Es curioso como en los países con tanta cultura bursaria como los USA continue habiendo tanta pobreza... Deben ser los negros comunistas del Bronx, que se niegan a estirar su mano y coger el maná...


----------



## lagoausente (7 Feb 2010)

Si que debe molar la ludopatía, disfrutando hasta el último momento.


----------



## tonuel (7 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Me alegra leerte, LCASC
> 
> A grandes rasgos comparto plenamente tu opinión y veo que tienes calculado niveles similares a los míos. Lo único que yo dejaría margen para un rebote antes de llegar a los 9.000 pocos, un poco lo que dice Mulder, pero no me obsesiona demasiado la idea. Eso sí, debe ser ahora o nunca, por el delicado momento en el que se encuentran muchos valores. Como rompa un poco más hacia abajo se va directamente al objetivo, eso lo tengo muy claro y lo he repetido varias veces por aquí.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿cómo has calculado los tiempos en el gráfico?



don Antonio dijo el otro dia que rebotariamos antes del martes... estoy giñety... :S


Saludos :S


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (7 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Quieres Cuba¿??
> 
> 
> Pues vete a Cuba!!!
> ...



Fidel siempre ha dicho que lo mejor que pueden hacer los marxistas del primer mundo es luchas para cambiar el modelo en el primer mundo, que ellos en Cuba tiene socialistas de sobra ;-)

Pd.: el origen de los problemas de desigualdades sociales y económicas no tiene una resolución autàrquica. Hay mucha gente que muere de hambre en el mundo por causa de empresas que cotizan en Madrid o Nueva York, o por políticas que hacen los estados del primer mundo para mantener sus intereses económicos (golpe en Argelia, en Chile, en Indonesia, en el Congo, en Haití, etc. etc. etc.). 

Pooooo lo tanto, el internacionalismo tiene sentido (desde nuestro punto de vista, claro). 

Asñi que... me quedo!!!

;-)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Según la noticia compró a 10.6 de media está bien retiro lo dicho. La cagó con la operación del Popular, la hizo porque fue su valor de referencia.
> 
> Para que luego digan que los grandes no palman, de todas formas aun perdiendo se libró de perder mucho más. Yo siempre he pensado que da igual ser un grande que un pequeño para ganar en bolsa, el grande puede equivocarse pero se sale pronto si le va mal, el pequeño lo hace o no, todo depende de su cultura inversora.
> 
> Hasta esta semana un gran palmador de este hilo no sabía que eran los stop-loss automáticos, ahora si lo sabe y palma algo menos.



Cabronazo


----------



## bertok (7 Feb 2010)

Paso para decirles que tengan cuidadito mañana en el índice patrio.

My friend, be careful


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Me alegra leerte, LCASC
> 
> A grandes rasgos comparto plenamente tu opinión y veo que tienes calculado niveles similares a los míos. Lo único que yo dejaría margen para un rebote antes de llegar a los 9.000 pocos, un poco lo que dice Mulder, pero no me obsesiona demasiado la idea. Eso sí, debe ser ahora o nunca, por el delicado momento en el que se encuentran muchos valores. Como rompa un poco más hacia abajo se va directamente al objetivo, eso lo tengo muy claro y lo he repetido varias veces por aquí.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿cómo has calculado los tiempos en el gráfico?



Hola Claca, no he calculado ni los tiempos ni los precios, solo he puesto "el dibujo" que creo que hara el grafico, aunque ahora que los veo me gustan los objetivos. Prefiero ir calculandolos onda a onda, pero creo que el final se acercara bastante a los 3000 puntos Ibex. En estos momentos creo que lo inteligente es estar corto a medio plazo, una vez llegado a objetivo largo a medio plazo pero con stops ceñidos al principio, y luego entrar con todo el equipo corto para intentar aguantar toda la Onda3 corto, que creo que sera donde se haga el big money que dice Donpepito... 

Vengo de leer el hilo de juancarlosb y me da miedo pensar que he dibujado un poco la grafica del default español... :S

Saludos...

PD: Siempre que alguien me pregunta por timing les remito al Doctor Mulder...


----------



## Claca (7 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> don Antonio dijo el otro dia que rebotariamos antes del martes... estoy giñety... :S
> 
> 
> Saludos :S



Mantenerse por encima de los 10.150 sería muy buena señal, pero es muy probable que antes baje un poco para comprobar nuevamente el suelo. Si no se pierden los mínimos del viernes y supera los 10.150 para mí son largos muy claros. Luego si sube todo es cuestión de ir moviendo el stop de beneficios, porque estaríamos hablando de un movimiento de reacción potente pero con fecha de caducidad inmediata. Los principales niveles 10.500-600 y 10.850. Este último ya sería para cerrar la posición y girarse a cortos. Así es como lo veo yo.


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (7 Feb 2010)

Diegales dijo:


> Creo que en lo unico en lo que estamos de acuerdo es con tu primera frase. Que no lo has pensado nada.







> Confundes muchas cosas. Y no tienes claras otras.
> 
> Por ejemplo, con lo de Nueva Rumasa no estas comprado acciones, no compras un trozo de ninguna compagnia.



Yo no he dicho lo contrario. O si? He puesto de ejemplo a Nueva Rumasa no por eso, sinó porque es perfectamente factible emitir títulos y prohibir expresamente su gestión en mercados secundarios. 




> Dices que no ves problemas en comprar un trozo de una compagnia, ni en su venta por un precio. Lo unico que quieres prohibir es la especulacion. Eso me lo tienes qeu explicar. ?Como decides el precio? ?quien lo decide?



Como todo PRECIO (no intervenido por motivos de bien común/social), lo decide la oferta y la demanda.



> Tu propones un mercado mucho mas cerrado para esas compraventas. Pero ese tipo de mercados cerrados son habitualmente mucho mas especulativos.



Ah si? Las compraventas de pequeños negocios, SL, trozos de tierra agrícola sión interés inmobiliario, etc. son más especulativas????? Ahí lo que vale es los activos de la empresa, los pasivos, las especulativas (sobre una hectárea de olivos la cosa está más o menos clara :-D ).



> Entiendo que tus intenciones sean buenas, pero como dicen, el camino del infierno esta empedrado de buenas intenciones.  Me despido pidiendote que vuelvas a la primera frase de tu email. Piensatelo antes de opinar. Y no te quedes en lo primero que pienses. Sigue pensando, busca alternativas... y vuelvelo a pensar. Entonces, solo entonces... animate a opinar.



Es que soy muy lanzao...


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (7 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Ves, ahi la has cagado. Mira es como si yo fuera católico, y me fuera a tu casa con cirios, biblia en mano y demás historias.
> 
> Te repito, quieres Cuba, vete a Cuba, pero al resto dejanos tranquilitos, gracias.



Donde está tu sentido del humor? Es que uno ya no puede bromear sin que se lo tomen a la tremenda!


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (7 Feb 2010)

Deudor dijo:


> Abran otro hilo para discutir de si la bolsa es de especulatas, o de perroflautas.
> Se mancha mucho este.



Está abierto: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...os-por-obra-y-gracia-de-la-termodinamica.html


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Feb 2010)

Tonuel acabo de seguir tu consejo, me dan grima estos personajes.

Tanto esfuerzo para que le visiten la web... 
Además pedazos tochos infumables... 

LCASC, si el ibex llegase a esos niveles, creo que lo que menos me importaría sería la bolsa. 

España estaría en Default.

No creo que en el peor de los casos bajáramos de 8 mil. Pero vamos es un razonamiento mío... 

Me apoyo en que si bajamos tanto en Marzo es porque fue una bajada global y todo el mundo andaba asustado, si fuese una bajada Local de España, el euro bajaría mucho y ya en esos niveles entrarían muchos inversores. 

Es lo que creo... de todas formas ojalá no lo tengamos que comprobar.

Un saludo

Pfff afortunado que he ignorado a ese pesado... solo ver que ya ha puesto 3 post me da ya repelus


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (7 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Saludos 8:



Como dirían en el foro de veteranos "ahora que iba a enseñar las tetas..."


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas foro...
> 
> Esta semana he ido de culo en el trabajo y casi no he podido ni seguir el mercado, pero bueno... esta pasando lo que veniamos diciendo...  Por ahora la Onda1 de C esta siendo clavadita a la Onda1 de A... todavia no la hemos acabado, asi que seguiremos haciendo minimos...
> 
> ...



Mi escenario es esta bajada es hasta los 9500,pero viendo la ostia que se esta dando el Ibex veo logicos los 9200 que pones.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Siempre que alguien me pregunta por timing les remito al Doctor Mulder...



Mañana toca rebote hasta 1080 del SP o como mucho 1100, de ahí "pabajo otra vez hamijo".

A ver como abre el patio, mi idea es entrar largo en el ES e IBEX hasta llegar a ese rango del SP con un SL muy muy holgado por si  al llegar ahí corto again.


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Feb 2010)

he votado siempre a la izquierda, pero tio..... esto es para hablar de bolsa.

por favorrrrrrrrr.

así lo único que consigues es mas odio y mas insultos.


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (7 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Tonuel acabo de seguir tu consejo, me dan grima estos personajes.
> 
> Tanto esfuerzo para que le visiten la web...



A qué mola? Le he cambiado el look hace unos dias y me tiene enamorado el nuevo theme de drupal que le he puesto :-D



> Además pedazos tochos infumables...



Eso me ha dolido... con lo que me esfuerzo yo y me dices lo mismo que me decían mis padres antes de ponerme en la lista de ignorados


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> don Antonio dijo el otro dia que rebotariamos antes del martes... estoy giñety... :S
> 
> 
> Saludos :S



Ojala rebotemos lo antes posible,estoy loco por posicionarme con cortos long-time sobre valores del ibex,ya tengo uno con un 22% de plusvalias que no lo suelto ni con agua caliente.
Para intradiar contratos del ibex,stoxx50 y e-mini,si suben los indices y voy corto me cubrire con contratos,estoy harto del intradia,me estresa mucho,ponerse corto en valores del ibex y a descansar...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Feb 2010)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> A qué mola? Le he cambiado el look hace unos dias y me tiene enamorado el nuevo theme de drupal que le he puesto :-D
> 
> 
> 
> Eso me ha dolido... con lo que me esfuerzo yo y me dices lo mismo que me decían mis padres antes de ponerme en la lista de ignorados



Vete a tomar por culo directamente,cansino.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Feb 2010)

Tonuel eres un crack 

Ver Mensaje Hoy, 21:41 
Eliminar usuario de tu lista de ignoradosbombollaimmobiliaria.com 
Este mensaje esta oculto porque bombollaimmobiliaria.com está en tu lista de ignorados.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Feb 2010)

Para los que creen en el rebote a corto plazo, decir que yo no estoy diciendo que no, el grafico que he puesto es semanal, digo que la Onda1 de C no ha acabado todavia, sinceramente creo que estamos en la Onda3 de 1, ese "rebote" bien podria ser la Onda4 de 1.

Wataru, siento decirte que no tengo ninguna duda sobre ese escenario... :S

Saludos...


----------



## rafaxl (7 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vete a tomar por culo directamente,cansino.



Asi me gusta, para que andar con rodeos. Aun asi tu tranquilo que seguira ensuciando el hilo y se ganara un gran reporte. 








Con lo interesante que esta el tema viene aqui el indocumentado este a enguarrarlo.

Un saludo!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Feb 2010)

Las cosas, entonces veremos los 3000 del ibex¿??


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Feb 2010)

Otra cosilla que se me paso por la cabeza estos dias,aunque dificil aun,siempe hay que estar preparado para todos los escenarios posibles.
En el caso de que Grecia,Portugal o España entren en default,posible corralito en Spain o salida del Euro....
Me gustaria tener una lista de valores para al menos convertir la pasta en acciones USA,Stoxx50 ect.
Buscaria empresas con solidos fundamentales (Google,CocaCola,apple...Volkswagen,D.Telecom...empresas solidas para salvar la pasta).
Tambien estoy mirando de hacerme una cuenta offshore multidivisa para operar en bolsa,y diversificar a parte del Euro(USD,Yen,Franco suizo..)
Tambien si compras un futuro de oro y llega al vencimiento y no lo vendes te darian el oro fisico al precio de vencimiento?
No seria problema viajar a suiza o cualquier lugar para realizar estas gestiones,si alguien sbe algo y no lo quere postear que me mande mp.


----------



## Claca (7 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola Claca, no he calculado ni los tiempos ni los precios, solo he puesto "el dibujo" que creo que hara el grafico, aunque ahora que los veo me gustan los objetivos. Prefiero ir calculandolos onda a onda, pero creo que el final se acercara bastante a los 3000 puntos Ibex. En estos momentos creo que lo inteligente es estar corto a medio plazo, una vez llegado a objetivo largo a medio plazo pero con stops ceñidos al principio, y luego entrar con todo el equipo corto para intentar aguantar toda la Onda3 corto, que creo que sera donde se haga el big money que dice Donpepito...
> 
> Vengo de leer el hilo de juancarlosb y me da miedo pensar que he dibujado un poco la grafica del default español... :S
> 
> ...



Me gustan especialmente tus previsiones porque casan perfectamente con lo que tengo en mente:







El gráfico es puramente orientativo y he representado en él un rebote que podría no darse. Es la actualización de uno que puse hace unos días, cuando andábamos por los 800 y comenté que esperaba una subidita hasta los 11.200-11.600 antes de caer, que finalmente se dio 

Como ves los niveles que indicas encajan a la perfección en él. Si se acerca a esa línea, habría que atacar con todo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Las cosas, entonces veremos los 3000 del ibex¿??



No lo dudes....que los veremos,y mas pronto de lo que la mayoria creeis.

Felipe Falcone,ya tiene mi invitacion para venir a Madrid,me lo voy a llevar al Bernabeu a ver un partido,a cenar al Txistu y luego cerraremos los mejores tugurios de la capital....vamos a celebrar la caida de los banquitos por todo lo alto....


----------



## tonuel (7 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Las cosas, entonces veremos los 3000 del ibex¿??





Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No lo dudes....que los veremos,y mas pronto de lo que la mayoria creeis.








Saludos :Baile:


----------



## bertok (7 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No lo dudes....que los veremos,y mas pronto de lo que la mayoria creeis.
> 
> Felipe Falcone,ya tiene mi invitacion para venir a Madrid,me lo voy a llevar al Bernabeu a ver un partido,a cenar al Txistu y luego cerraremos los mejores tugurios de la capital....vamos a celebrar la caida de los banquitos por todo lo alto....



Resérveme sitio, llego a última hora.


----------



## Mulder (7 Feb 2010)

Hay un escenario que creo que no se está considerando. Yo veo bastante factible un rebote en marzo que duraría hasta finales de abril-principios de mayo. Tras un tramo bajista corto volveríamos a subir un poco hasta julio donde entonces si que nos iríamos hacia abajo a lo 2008-style.

La caida podría durar (con algún periodo de gracia alcista) hasta mayo de 2011.

En fin, tengo ciertas razones de timing a medio/largo plazo para considerarlo así, pero tampoco me hagais mucho caso, el timing a largo plazo no lo tengo muy desarrollado aun.

A ver si un dia me pongo en serio con ello.


----------



## destr0 (7 Feb 2010)

Buenas noches, siendo que este finde no ha habido rescate para Grecia, y quizá el mercado gusano lo descontó a última hora, y que el eur/usd ya se esta dando una buena leche, justo al empezar, creo que mañana volverá a haber guano para repartir.

Podéis ver el cruce eur/usd aquí

Un saludo y mañana nos leemos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Otra cosilla que se me paso por la cabeza estos dias,aunque dificil aun,siempe hay que estar preparado para todos los escenarios posibles.
> En el caso de que Grecia,Portugal o España entren en default,posible corralito en Spain o salida del Euro....
> Me gustaria tener una lista de valores para al menos convertir la pasta en acciones USA,Stoxx50 ect.
> Buscaria empresas con solidos fundamentales (Google,CocaCola,apple...Volkswagen,D.Telecom...empresas solidas para salvar la pasta).
> ...



Si quieres oro:

Bureau de change à Bruxelles / Wisselkantoor te Brussel - Gold & Forex International

Y una cosa, estás confundiendo empresas con fundamentales buenos, con empresas con fundamentales baratos.

Una cosa es que una empresa sea un buen negocio, y otra que pagues una prima desproporcionada por permanecer en ese negocio.


----------



## bertok (7 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Buenas noches, siendo que este finde no ha habido rescate para Grecia, y quizá el mercado gusano lo descontó a última hora, y que el eur/usd ya se esta dando una buena leche, justo al empezar, creo que mañana volverá a haber guano para repartir.
> 
> Podéis ver el cruce eur/usd aquí
> 
> Un saludo y mañana nos leemos



Eso de buena leche .....

Ha abierto con GAP al alza y lo ha cerrado. Queda mucha tela por cortar hasta mañana a las 08:00.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Si quieres oro:
> 
> Bureau de change à Bruxelles / Wisselkantoor te Brussel - Gold & Forex International
> 
> ...



Oro fisico ya tengo,lo que queria saber es que si compro un contrato de oro al vencimiento me lo dan fisicamente,como y cuando.


----------



## Mulder (7 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Oro fisico ya tengo,lo que queria saber es que si compro un contrato de oro al vencimiento me lo dan fisicamente,como y cuando.



En Interdin no hacen eso, tendrás que buscarte otro broker.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Oro fisico ya tengo,lo que queria saber es que si compro un contrato de oro al vencimiento me lo dan fisicamente,como y cuando.



Siempre que firmas un contrato de lo que sea y cuando sea, (quitando indices), tienes el derecho de recibir la mercancía en especie, ya sean acciones, petroleo, vacas, o abetos de los alpes.

DB no lo tenía muy claro y el tranchete tuvo que vender unas cuantas tons.



> On March 31st, Deutsche Bank personally “delivered” over 850,000 ounces of gold. Yet even AFTER that massive delivery, there was more than 1.5 MILLION ounces of additional gold claimed by “longs” for “delivery” - that is, “long” contracts where the purchaser demanded delivery of “physical” bullion.
> 
> 
> On the very same day where the criminal, Comex “shorts” looked like they would finally be exposed for “selling” more gold than they held, the European Central Bank suddenly decided to sell over 1 MILLION ounces of gold.
> ...



Es de un foro canadiense, que aqui estamos con los cristianos y con los ronaldos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Feb 2010)

En cuanto está el USD ahora que no lo veo¿?...

PD: Yo no veo al IBEX en 3000 puntos. Es decir, de todo hay en la viña del señor, pero no creo que con la devaluación intrínseca del €, nos vayamos a 3000puntos de IBEX.

Por poder puede ser, pero por fundamentales, no lo veo. Es decir, que viendo gráficas no digo que no, pero si tienes en cuenta la inflación...

Pero vamos, que no lo sé. Sería muy interesante que compararaís los tiempos actuales con los 70, ya que tienen mucho en común.

Creo que será el patrón que se repita, pero mucho más bullish para las bolsas. Ya que en 1970 tenían reciente el gold standard, y ahora tenemos panini standard. Si la inflación empieza, será dificil de parar, y en un escenario, por fundamentales en los que soy más eficiente, con:

inflación + tipos bajos = Skyrocket.

No hay más.


----------



## Mulder (7 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Siempre que firmas un contrato de lo que sea y cuando sea, (quitando indices), tienes el derecho de recibir la mercancía en especie, ya sean acciones, petroleo, vacas, o abetos de los alpes.



Ok, pero cuando contratas con Interdin ya te dicen que toda posición se cancelará automáticamente antes de vencimiento y que no habrá entregable.

Es decir, puede que estén obligados pero como nunca te dejan llegar realmente al vencimiento la finalidad del contrato de futuros nunca se cumple


----------



## tonuel (7 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> En cuanto está el USD ahora que no lo veo¿?...



1,3646


Saludos 8:


----------



## tonuel (7 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> PD: Yo no veo al IBEX en 3000 puntos. Es decir, de todo hay en la viña del señor, pero no creo que con la devaluación intrínseca del €, nos vayamos a 3000puntos de IBEX.
> 
> Por poder puede ser, pero* por fundamentales, no lo veo.* Es decir, que viendo gráficas no digo que no, pero si tienes en cuenta la inflación...









Saludos :XX:


----------



## destr0 (7 Feb 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Eso de buena leche .....
> 
> Ha abierto con GAP al alza y lo ha cerrado. Queda mucha tela por cortar hasta mañana a las 08:00.



En estos momentos ya está más de 550 pipos por debajo de la apertura y 292 por debajo del gap. Tú piensa lo que quieras, que yo en lo que me fijo es en la tendencia


----------



## bertok (7 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> En estos momentos ya está más de 550 pipos por debajo de la apertura y 292 por debajo del gap. Tú piensa lo que quieras, que yo en lo que me fijo es en la tendencia



Jejejeje, has debido de multiplicar por 10 el número de pipos hamijo.

Era un comentario sobre como había abierto. Pocos encontrarás más bajistas que yo en el €.


----------



## tonuel (7 Feb 2010)

*Mañana perdemos los 9500 del ibex... *










Saludos :Baile:


----------



## ghkghk (7 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Otra cosilla que se me paso por la cabeza estos dias,aunque dificil aun,siempe hay que estar preparado para todos los escenarios posibles.
> En el caso de que Grecia,Portugal o España entren en default,posible corralito en Spain o salida del Euro....
> Me gustaria tener una lista de valores para al menos convertir la pasta en acciones USA,Stoxx50 ect.
> Buscaria empresas con solidos fundamentales (Google,CocaCola,apple...Volkswagen,D.Telecom...empresas solidas para salvar la pasta).
> ...




Ese es mi plan anticorralito. Comprar 5 ó 6 acciones de empresas que coticen en EUR, USD o francos suizos y aunque caiga España o haya neopeseta, tus acciones seguirán cotizando en otra moneda. Una vez llevada a cabo la consiguiente devaluación, cuando vendas pasados unos meses/años tendrás muuuuuchas neopesetas.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Saludos :XX:



Vamos a ver, para nos hagamos una idea de lo que estoy diciendo.

3000 del IBEX en 2011, implicaría aproximadamente, unos 1000 puntos del IBEX en el 2003 que es la sexta parte de lo que se vio.

Si hay inflación las empresas ganan más, y si ganan más sube baja el p/e, y si baja el P, tiendo en cuenta que la media de 150 años de bolsa está en 15, subirá el precio. Es tan sencillo como eso.

No es por faltarle el respeto a ninguno, pero conozco a una persona trimaster que recomendó mediante ese mismo análisis la compra de terras a 120.

Sí vemos curvitas pero nada más estamos jodidos.

Sí veo fundamentales sin ver curvitas estoy yo jodido.

Por eso es cojonudo el hilo para compartir conocimientos y puntos de vista

Pero creerme, que salvo valores muy puntuales, a los 3000 del IBEX, lo veo dificil.

TEF - TELEFONICA S A Financial Ratios - Forbes.com

Una que puede estar inflada. Mirar la media del P/E de la compañía.

KO - COCA COLA CO Financial Ratios - Forbes.com

Y esta igual. Los Price to earnings medios, van de 15 a 20. Y más tirando a 15.

Un ibex a 3000 sería un PER de 4, haciendo una media cutre a ojo de buen cubero. Por poder, puede ser, pero no lo contemplo.


El Ibex 35 es el más caro de entre todos los índices europeos - 1/03/07 - 173684 - elEconomista.es

Esta noticia, ENTONCES sí que fué uno de los detonantes de que se fuera al wano wano.

Y ahora, que muchas están infladas y hace falta una correción, la habrá... pero 3000 del IBEX... Me parece un tanto alocado.







:cook:


----------



## bertok (7 Feb 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ese es mi plan anticorralito. Comprar 5 ó 6 acciones de empresas que coticen en EUR, USD o francos suizos y aunque caiga España o haya neopeseta, tus acciones seguirán cotizando en otra moneda. Una vez llevada a cabo la consiguiente devaluación, cuando vendas pasados unos meses/años tendrás muuuuuchas neopesetas.



Para que te salga bien la jugada:

1 - debes mantener un tiempo la inversión ...
2 - deben ser empresas "aburridas" porque la volatilidad que se van a tener los mercados va a ser muy alta.
3 - por si la castaña es fuerte, mejor que sean empresas con un dividendo alto (>7%).

Buen plan.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> En estos momentos ya está más de 550 pipos por debajo de la apertura y 292 por debajo del gap. Tú piensa lo que quieras, que yo en lo que me fijo es en la tendencia




El $ sigue subiendo¿¿??


----------



## tonuel (7 Feb 2010)

Dejémoslo entonces en los 3500... :cook:



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hkogJssF4zw&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hkogJssF4zw&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




Saludos :Baile:


----------



## bertok (7 Feb 2010)

Mañana tendremos movida en el índice patrio.

El € cayendo contra el USD y JPY.


----------



## tonuel (7 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> El $ sigue subiendo¿¿??



1,3641...


Mañana tracatrack... )


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## destr0 (7 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> El $ sigue subiendo¿¿??



Míralo aqui (necesitas java): http://ac2.it-finance.com/ACMLight/lightplus.phtml


----------



## tonuel (7 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Míralo aqui (necesitas java): http://ac2.it-finance.com/ACMLight/lightplus.phtml



Descarga gratuita del software de Java - Sun Microsystems


Saludos 8:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Feb 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Para que te salga bien la jugada:
> 
> 1 - debes mantener un tiempo la inversión ...
> 2 - deben ser empresas "aburridas" porque la volatilidad que se van a tener los mercados va a ser muy alta.
> ...



Veo veo, que ves, una empresita, de que colorcito es....


E.ON.

A ver si entre varios sacamos una cartera defensiva *ZP* proof.


----------



## destr0 (7 Feb 2010)

Por cierto, en el link que os he puesto, es tiempo real, pero el horario está en GMT, por lo que las 22:00 del gráfico son nuestras 23:00


----------



## tonuel (7 Feb 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ese es mi plan anticorralito. Comprar 5 ó 6 acciones de empresas que coticen en EUR, USD o francos suizos y aunque caiga España o haya neopeseta, tus acciones seguirán cotizando en otra moneda. Una vez llevada a cabo la consiguiente devaluación, cuando vendas pasados unos meses/años tendrás muuuuuchas neopesetas.





bertok dijo:


> Para que te salga bien la jugada:
> 
> 1 - debes mantener un tiempo la inversión ...
> 2 - deben ser empresas "aburridas" porque la volatilidad que se van a tener los mercados va a ser muy alta.
> ...





mixtables dijo:


> Veo veo, que ves, una empresita, de que colorcito es....
> 
> 
> E.ON.
> ...



:no:


Comprar papelitos de una empresa sabiendo que su precio se va a desplomar... ienso:



Saludos 8:


----------



## ghkghk (8 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> :no:
> 
> 
> Comprar papelitos de una empresa sabiendo que su precio se va a desplomar... ienso:
> ...



Pasados 18 meses ni Dios se acordará de aquel país que una vez se llamó España.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Veo veo, que ves, una empresita, de que colorcito es....
> 
> 
> E.ON.
> ...




En todos los hilos en los que he nombrado esta posibilidad, siempre ha sido una de las que he nombrado. Si estudiarlo en demasía, Bayer o enel tampoco estarían mal.


----------



## Interesado (8 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Volviendo a la bolsa, que este lunes promete. Para mí el cierre del viernes deja abierta la posibilidad de un rebote importante, hasta los 800-11.000 (más 800 que 11.000), con permiso de los 500-600.
> 
> Si no se pierden los mínimos del viernes, yo apostaría largo. El movimiento debería ser explosivo y fugaz, y más temprano que tarde debería llevarnos con nuevas bajadas espectaculares sobre el rango inferior de los 9.000. En el caso de que no se produzca un rebote o este se desarrolle más tarde, el objetivo es el mismo, los 9.000 pocos. Sólo un cierre por encima de los 11.200 anularía este escenario de caída y, francamente, no veo que esto suceda.
> 
> Es una pena, porque teniendo esto tan claro, debido a la volatilidad, operar está muy complicado y limitar el apalancamiento es imprescindible al ser necesario situar un stop generoso.



Mi análsis coincide 100% con el de Claca, el rebotillo no es para nada incompatible con el que comenta LCASC, simplemente estamos hablando de diferentes escalas temporales.

Llegar a los 10800 (11000 ya no lo veo tanto), no cambia el escenario en el gráfico semanal, y creo que sería bastante razonable tener ese rebote para poder atacar la zona de los 9000 con seguridad, hasta ahora ha caído prácticamente en vertical y eso tampoco es realista. Tened en cuenta que con la volatilidad que estamos teniendo, pegar este tipo de saltos no es para nada extraño.

El timing es más cosa de Mulder, pero creo que también encaja bastante bien con el resto de análisis.


Mulder dijo:


> Hay un escenario que creo que no se está considerando. Yo veo bastante factible un rebote en marzo que duraría hasta finales de abril-principios de mayo. Tras un tramo bajista corto volveríamos a subir un poco hasta julio donde entonces si que nos iríamos hacia abajo a lo 2008-style.
> 
> La caida podría durar (con algún periodo de gracia alcista) hasta mayo de 2011.
> 
> ...



Una vez llegados a la zona de los 9000-9200 sí que será el momento de estar atentos para coger el rebote y -sobretodo- poder pillar un buen sillón para la caída final.

La verdad es que hay que ser un poco temerario para estar en bolsa con el panorama actual, pero en fin... el stop es tu amigo.


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> En todos los hilos en los que he nombrado esta posibilidad, siempre ha sido una de las que he nombrado. Si estudiarlo en demasía, Bayer o enel tampoco estarían mal.




No estaria mal que te miraras las gráficas de los últimos 10 años, si además les das un toquecito de gráficas del nikkei y unas chispitas de las del crack del 29... te vas a ir a dormir contentito... 


Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> :no:
> 
> 
> Comprar papelitos de una empresa sabiendo que su precio se va a desplomar... ienso:
> ...



Meeeeeck!.

Puedes intuir que va a bajar, pero no lo sabes.

Prefiero palamar un 40% en bolsa extranjera que tener lapasta en hispakistan con Zerolo al mando.

Hay compañías que dudo mucho bajen de donde están ahora.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> No estaria mal que te miraras las gráficas de los últimos 10 años, si además les das un toquecito de gráficas del nikkei y unas chispitas de las del crack del 29... te vas a ir a dormir contentito...
> 
> 
> Saludos




¿te juegas una paella conmigo a que en 3 años e.on no está por debajo de su nivel actual?


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

Yo los fines de semana sigo el eurusd y también el eurjpy desde estos gráficos, que además son iphone friendly 













Hoy los númeritos salen en verde y eso quiere decir que suben aunque la tendencia indica que están bajando ahora mismo.

Por otra parte yo no creo que tengamos un corralito en un futuro cercano porque no le veo el sentido por ningún lado, aunque si me parece bien pensar en invertir a largo plazo en valores del extranjero en euros o dólares como un seguro contra cualquier cosa que pueda pasar aquí, incluido el improbable corralito.

Las que veo más laterales en Europa y creo que dan buen dividendo son las telecos ex-monopolios estatales, como France Telecom o Deutsche Telecom, tal vez también BT (aunque esta última no la he visto) están como Telefonica haciendo grandes laterales que duran años en rangos amplios.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Feb 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> En todos los hilos en los que he nombrado esta posibilidad, siempre ha sido una de las que he nombrado. Si estudiarlo en demasía, Bayer o enel tampoco estarían mal.



EON tiene buenos números. Del resto ni idea. Mirate las Prologis que he colgado antes. Eso es invertir en ladrillo a lo bruto.

Otra que tb me motiva mucho es kraft foods.

Kraft Foods Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿te juegas una paella conmigo a que en 3 años e.on no está por debajo de su nivel actual?



Si en vez de tres años lo dejamos en uno... nos jugamos una paella para todo el foro...








Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> No estaria mal que te miraras las gráficas de los últimos 10 años, si además les das un toquecito de gráficas del nikkei y unas chispitas de las del crack del 29... te vas a ir a dormir contentito...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Tonuel, si comparas las gráficas del 29 o hablas de lo de tokio, sin ver los fundamentales te pierdes una parte importante de la historia.

En primer lugar, lo del 29: Funcionaban con patrón oro, y el DOW en términos de oro está bajando no desde 2007, desde el 2000. Precisamente por eso bajo tanto la bolsa en 1929/1932, porque como tenían oro no podían devaluar a machete como hacen ahora.


Y lo de Tokio, más de lo mismo, tenian PER de 1000, y de 10.000. Y un banco central endeudado como el que más para financiar las exports. 

No veo muchas similitudes con hoy en día. Y es más... en el caso de que se produjera tal deflación que hundiera a las bolsas mundiales, en ese caso, lo que menos nos debería preocupar sería la bolsa, ya que con los numeros de deduda que nos asolan, o inflactamos, o quiebra la unidad monetaria.

Y cuando quiebra todo, las cosas más absurdas, tienen valor, precisamente porque el dinero no vale nada. Prefiero 1000 veces tener una acción durante 10 años, que el equivalente en paninis durante el mismo tiempo.

Echarle un vistazo a los 70, que es el periodo con más similitudes al que tenemos ahora.


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Meeeeeck!.
> 
> Puedes intuir que va a bajar, pero no lo sabes.
> 
> Prefiero palamar un 40% en bolsa extranjera que tener lapasta en hispakistan con Zerolo al mando.




¿Aún tienes la pasta en España...? 8:




mixtables dijo:


> Hay compañías que dudo mucho bajen de donde están ahora.




Ésa frase me suena... 

Si opera por fundamentales le veo en breve durmiendo entre cartones...





Saludos


----------



## ghkghk (8 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Si en vez de tres años lo dejamos en uno... nos jugamos una paella para todo el foro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pero es que ni loco vendería yo dentro de un año, y menos si por medio se ha producido la caída de Hispanistán. Estaríamos hablando de tener unos años el dinero parado, sólo quizá revalorizándose, a cambio de ver cómo la moneda patria se devalúa salvajemente.


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pero es que ni loco vendería yo dentro de un año, y menos si por medio se ha producido la caída de Hispanistán. Estaríamos hablando de tener unos años el dinero parado, sólo quizá revalorizándose, a cambio de ver cómo la moneda patria se devalúa salvajemente.



¿Y por qué no compras dentro de un año...? 8:



Saludos 8:


----------



## ghkghk (8 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no compras dentro de un año...? 8:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:




Porque soy muy perezoso para hacer toda la historia de abrir cuentas en Francia y demás. Y no quiero dejar mi dinero mucho más tiempo por aquí.

Si no es indiscreción ¿tú qué has hecho?


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Porque soy muy perezoso para hacer toda la historia de abrir cuentas en Francia y demás. Y no quiero dejar mi dinero mucho más tiempo por aquí.
> 
> Si no es indiscreción ¿tú qué has hecho?




Pillar uno de éstos según sople el viento... 


Home - España - Schroders


Saludos 8:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Pillar uno de éstos según sople el viento...
> 
> 
> Home - España - Schroders
> ...



Joder Tonuel, que nivel marivel.

Ahora, eso si, lo de juntos hacia el futuro, me ha sonado a un zapaterino que no veas.

Cual llevas ahora en cartera? 

Por que no les escribes una carta comentandoles que en vez de mirar los balances de las empresas que trincan, tengan una entrevista con los de marketing, y según de buena esté la piva, pues así compren o vendan.:cook:


----------



## ghkghk (8 Feb 2010)

Schroders se puede contratar directamente o hay que hacerlo a través de sus comercializadores?


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Joder Tonuel, que nivel marivel.
> 
> Ahora, eso si, lo de juntos hacia el futuro, me ha sonado a un zapaterino que no veas.
> 
> Cual llevas ahora en cartera?




El Euro Corporate Bond... :cook:




mixtables dijo:


> Por que no les escribes una carta comentandoles que en vez de mirar los balances de las empresas que trincan, tengan una entrevista con los de marketing, y según de buena esté la piva, pues así compren o vendan.:cook:




Lo haré... y de paso que no se les ocurra meter uno de mis euros en Ejpain S.A. :no:


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

Mulder... le acabo de quitar el stop a las criterias...

que pase lo que tenga que pasar...








Saludos


----------



## midway (8 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... le acabo de quitar el stop a las criterias...
> 
> que pase lo que tenga que pasar...
> 
> ...



eh oye,especulador internacional,qué pasa contigo.no te fías de nosotros??deja de ser malo que el intrépido e inefable bobierno del disgusto se va a la cama sin cenar.ya está bien


----------



## no_loko (8 Feb 2010)

LABORATORIOS ROVI 
Pone fin a las negociaciones con *Novavax* para el desarrollo de vacuna gripe A

Laboratorios Farmacéuticos Rovi anuncia que la compañía ha decidido no proseguir con su colaboración con Novavax para desarrollar vacunas contra la gripe basadas en la tecnología virus-like-particle (VLP), propiedad de Novavax, en España debido a que no ha sido posible alcanzar un acuerdo en los términos de la colaboración propuesta. ROVI buscará un nuevo socio para llevar a cabo sus planes de desarrollo de vacunas contra la gripe estacional y pandémica en Europa en el futuro.

Su consejero ha comentado que 'no hemos podido llegar a un acuerdo con Novavax en los términos de la colaboración propuesta. Reiteramos nuestro compromiso para seguir adelante con nuestros planes de establecer una planta de fabricación en el territorio español y para este propósito ROVI buscará un nuevo socio. Estamos muy agradecidos al gobierno español, por el apoyo recibido, que ya nos ha concedido un préstamo de 11,9 millones de euros para el desarrollo de nuestro proyecto de vacunas'.

FUENTE: CAPITAL BOLSA


----------



## pyn (8 Feb 2010)

Buenos días,
da miedo mirar las gráficas de la última semana del ibex, habrá rebote o no, pero lo que está claro que han metido el miedo en el cuerpo y han avisado. El día "d" no hubo ningún motivo fundamental que respaldase semenjante bajada, todo fueron especulaciones y mirad lo que hicieron en 2 días. Yo creo que esta semana toca tranquilizarse y hacer un poco de lateral, la tendencia eso sí, sigue clara.


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

Si alguien mira el eurodolar que me diga si ve lo mismo que yo...


nos vamos al infierno en 1,2....







Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Feb 2010)

con parada en 1.35, 1.30 y 1.25


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Feb 2010)

gano un 3 % en zeltia ¿ que hagoooooo ?????? :S :S :S


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> con parada en 1.35, 1.30 y 1.25



1,3676 azkuna... tengo la vaselina en la cartera por si acaso... :56:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Feb 2010)

el petroleo baja mas de un 10 % :8: :8: :8:


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> gano un 3 % en zeltia ¿ que hagoooooo ?????? :S :S :S



*SELL SELL SELL...*



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

A los buenos dias!



tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... le acabo de quitar el stop a las criterias...
> 
> que pase lo que tenga que pasar...



Yo lo tengo puesto lejos, si me salta volveré a entrar, probablemente.

Es stop-profit.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> *SELL SELL SELL...*
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



900 pavos a la saca  , aunque pase mas miedo que verguenza :


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

Yo no veo que el petroleo ni el euro bajen tanto, en el euro concretamente veo una envolvente alcista en 10 mins.

edito: de todas formas espero que bajemos un poco antes de subir definitivamente como dije ayer en mi análisis semanal.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Feb 2010)

con un par de cojones he recomprado a 3,96


----------



## spheratu (8 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> con un par de cojones he recomprado a 3,96



Zeltia es muy traicionera hamijo,andate con pies de plomo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Feb 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Zeltia es muy traicionera hamijo,andate con pies de plomo.



pues llevo forrandome una buena temporadita con ella, eso si, lo que me saco a la saca  , si me pillan en una pues que me quiten lo bailao.

ah, y ojo que la ultima semana de febrero presenta resultados :bla:


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

El acuerdo de ROVI, no es determinante en NVAX, no veo claro que vayamos a tener un castigo excesivo en la cotización.

Tenemos unos cuantos AS en la manga para hoy.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Feb 2010)

Lo he puesto en el blog de Kujire, pero lo pongo aqui por si alguien no visita su blog...

_Buenos dias… 

Como siempre burbuja.info caida, que ganas de perder clientela que tiene Calopez! :-(

En fin, solo responder a Claca una pregunta que lanzo el otro dia:
Tenemos un gap abierto del 15 de julio en el Ibex 9634-9670. Teniamos otro en 10041-10046 del 22 de Julio, pero lo cerramos en la bajada del viernes.

Saludos!

PD: Siento mucho no poner acentos, pero no me funcionan… :-(
PD2: La MM200 es nuestro techo por arriba, hoy esta en 10882…
PD3: Por si alguien sigue el recuento, parece que estamos en la Onda4 de 1 de C, pero todavia es pronto para decirlo… faltaria en este caso un arreon bajista (Onda5 de 1 de C) antes de un rebote mas consistente… (Onda2 de C)_


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

*Se está rifando una buena hostia...*


Vamos a esperar a que rebote... pero ya tengo el panel de botones encima de la mesa... :fiufiu:





Saludos


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Feb 2010)

Vuelve a ponerles el seguro. Hoy no toca


----------



## kaxkamel (8 Feb 2010)

página 5000. 

yo estuve aquí


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

En el momento que pierdan los 3,00€ .... a los 2,70€ en pocos días.... LA CAIXA está (muy) mal... nuevo plan para cerrar el doble de suc previstas para el 2010.


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Feb 2010)

Buenos días ^__^!

PAG 5000 O___O!

Yo estuve aquí juuas


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> En el momento que pierdan los 3,00€ .... a los 2,70€ en pocos días.... LA CAIXA está (muy) mal... nuevo plan para cerrar el doble de suc previstas para el 2010.



Este viernes perdió la MM200 lo más puede subir es para hacer pull-back a esa media, de momento está en rojillo.


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Este viernes perdió la MM200 lo más puede subir es para hacer pull-back a esa media, de momento está en rojillo.



Vamos... rebotad de una vez pequeñasssss.... )



Saludos :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Feb 2010)

Sï, la caixa está mal, han cerrado 2 sucursales por donde yo vivo...

Esta mañana me han dado ganas de arriesgar con CDF en SAN y BBVA pero al final no lo he visto muy claro por el EUR/USD dándose la piña... puede que sea un cazagacelas aunque el volumen del BBVA no es exagerado y sí que puede subir.. pero el SAN... oh my god!! vaya si lleva negociado...

De momento paso de torear y hasta las 15:30 me quedo en la barrera...

Qué nos cuenta cárpatos hoy? jeje.


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Vamos... rebotad de una vez pequeñasssss.... )



El rebote lo harán esta semana pero no lo tengo previsto para hoy ni para mañana. Creo que hoy harán un cierre en mínimos (no demasiado bajos) y mañana se hará la 'tirada de la cadena' 

A partir de ahí debería venir el rebotillo del gato muerto.


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

Esta mañana hemos estado subiendo con muy poco volumen en todos los valores o índices, yo creo que acabaremos subiendo pero con muchas dificultades y paradas. Mañana será el dia de recuperar la acción.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (8 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Esta mañana hemos estado subiendo *con muy poco volumen en todos los valores o índices*, yo creo que acabaremos subiendo pero con muchas dificultades y paradas. Mañana será el dia de recuperar la acción.




¿En SAN hay un poco mas de volumen no Mulder?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Feb 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> ¿En SAN hay un poco mas de volumen no Mulder?



UN huevo más bien:

123.000.000 más o menos de vol... huele a soltada de papel a kilómetro...

El BBVA en: 8.300.000 y ya está en rojo...


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (8 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Este viernes perdió la MM200 lo más puede subir es para hacer pull-back a esa media, de momento está en rojillo.



Pues si la caixa está mal, imagínate como deben estar las demás 

Pd.: es que me hacía ilu estar en la 5000 cuando esto está a punto de hundirse ;-)


----------



## destr0 (8 Feb 2010)

Yo también estuve en la página a 5000! (aunque lo tengo a más threads por página y para mí es la 2500)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Feb 2010)

Ebro Puleva a punto de darse la vuelta....


----------



## Fuego azul (8 Feb 2010)

Idem, la pagina 5000, estuve aqui, y todavia no se ha ido al guano la bolsa


----------



## Freeman (8 Feb 2010)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Idem, la pagina 5000, estuve aqui, y todavia no se ha ido al guano la bolsa



FAIL ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Feb 2010)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Idem, la pagina 5000, estuve aqui, y todavia no se ha ido al guano la bolsa



Owned, pag 5001


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

Me estoy conteniendo para entrar corto en FERROVIAL... tengo un asunto pendiente con ella. XD


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> ¿En SAN hay un poco mas de volumen no Mulder?



Lo que quiero decir es que volumen que usan para subir los valores es bajo, pero para vender si están metiendo bastante más volumen. Los leoncios están vendiendo paletadas en el SAN, parece una subida pero cuanto más sube mayor paletada meten a la venta.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Feb 2010)

Esque Mulder no habla el lenguaje de las gacelas...

Cuando mulder dice: "Chispea levemente en Cadiz" (es que tienes xirimiri si eres leoncio, pero si vas de gacela cae el último diluvio, no nos confundamos XD)


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

Luca, nos debes unas copas, lo de ABENGOA... con tus cortos... el viernes estaba claro... esa man... al alza. jejejeje!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Me estoy conteniendo para entrar corto en FERROVIAL... tengo un asunto pendiente con ella. XD



Si te dieron bien... dddd que fué detrás tuyo le cascaron más todavía...


El chulibex creo que hay que ponerse corto en él el viernes...


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Esque Mulder no habla el lenguaje de las gacelas...
> 
> Cuando mulder dice: "Chispea levemente en Cadiz" (es que tienes xirimiri si eres leoncio, pero si vas de gacela cae el último diluvio, no nos confundamos XD)



Creo que ya lo he explicado mejor, aunque según mis gráficos el volumen no está siendo especialmente alto en SAN con respecto a los dias anteriores, aunque a lo mejor los tengo mal.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, nos debes unas copas, lo de ABENGOA... con tus cortos... el viernes estaba claro... esa man... al alza. jejejeje!



SI, pero que no se entre pyn que se cabrea cada vez que digo algo de ABG...

Está artificialmente inflada, a muy l/p ya la analicé hace mucho tiempo y mi apuesta era largo en BMA y corto en ABG, como vés, no era muy descabellada...


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

Si, es mejor salir a tiempo y asumir el error... no me apetecia quedarme comprado, podría haber vuelto a entrar el viernes en 6,60€ ... pero sigo pensando que va a los 6,00€ a corto plazo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo que quiero decir es que volumen que usan para subir los valores es bajo, pero para vender si están metiendo bastante más volumen. Los leoncios están vendiendo paletadas en el SAN, parece una subida pero cuanto más sube mayor paletada meten a la venta.



Ahora sí está claro.

La verdad que antes claramente decías "no hay apenas volumen en SAN" pero no te preocupes, ya te tenemos pillado el truco.


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

Luca, que te parece la terminación del acuerdo de NVAX / ROVI ,,, según los analistos españoles perjudicará a ROVI en su intención de quedarse con el mercado EUROPEO.

NVAX tiene nuevos novios.

NVAX has some rabbit in the top hat, in the form of another agreement with a Big pharma in Europe


----------



## aksarben (8 Feb 2010)

Yo no estuve en la página 5000 :Baile:.

A ver si R4 me liquida el saldo de una vez, que mañana el día promete...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Feb 2010)

me lo estoy pasando como un enano con Zeltia esta mañana, ya van dos veces que me abrocho casi 900 pavos del ala (poco menos del 3 % de 30.000 lereles dos veces oija )

voy a por la tercera, acabo de volver a comprar a 3,93 a ver si vendo de nuevo a 4,4


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Feb 2010)

ein?????? no me gusta como caza la perrita me salgo a 3,955 otra vez sera


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Feb 2010)

pa dentro a 3,92 .

joder que volatilidad xd


----------



## destr0 (8 Feb 2010)

Y ahora que pasa?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Y ahora que pasa?



ni puta idea pero puse stop lost a 3,85 si lo toca me despido hasta mañana 

edito: por los pelos, segun meti el stop lost he visto que segundos antes toco el 3,84 .......emocionante xd

pues ha saltado, bueno, hasta mañana . no me fio ni un pelo oija


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Y ahora que pasa?



Está hablando Salgado... 8:


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (8 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que ya lo he explicado mejor, aunque según mis gráficos el volumen no está siendo especialmente alto en SAN con respecto a los dias anteriores, aunque a lo mejor los tengo mal.



Yo creo que es correcto lo que dices. Podiamos resumir que efectivamente el volumen es bajo, salvo en SAN, que no es tan bajo, aunque tampoco tan alto. De hecho se ha frenado bastante.

Por cierto, lo que mas me gusta es cuando nos narras lo que hacen los bancos (leoncios) ya que los bancos saben en lo que andan.

¿Que te parece lo que comenta LCASC referente a la onda 4 de 1, C y todo eso? ¿Lo has leido?


Un saludo.


----------



## fmc (8 Feb 2010)

has tirado de la cadena...


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (8 Feb 2010)

ROJO.

Que poco dura la alegria en la casa de las gacelillas.


----------



## destr0 (8 Feb 2010)

Lo estoy flipando, el stoxx acaba de pasar de 2658,5 a 2634,5 en 11 minutos, un -0,9%.

Que está pasando?


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Yo creo que es correcto lo que dices. Podiamos resumir que efectivamente el volumen es bajo, salvo en SAN, que no es tan bajo, aunque tampoco tan alto. De hecho se ha frenado bastante.
> 
> Por cierto, lo que mas me gusta es cuando nos narras lo que hacen los bancos (leoncios) ya que los bancos saben en lo que andan.
> 
> ...



Lo he leido pero no logro entenderlo mucho y eso que de fibo algo sé, pero si no lo veo en un gráfico me cuesta visualizarlo mentalmente, además habla siempre del Ibex y el gráfico del Ibex no lo miro mucho.


----------



## destr0 (8 Feb 2010)

Parece que recupera algo


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Feb 2010)

Tengo un sexto sentido para colocar el SL de mis largos, siempre en mínimos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Feb 2010)

Lo que pasa es que los leoncios están de caza e intentan gacelear a todo el mundo, otra vez saltadas de stops y fuegos artificiales en apertura yanki y cierre madrileño...

Menos mal que me estuve quietecito aunque mi instinto de gacela me pide cortos en SAN pero me voy a contener que seguro que nos suben. (es más si están disponibles en R4 seguro que suben SAN XDDDD!!!)


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

Mulder... unos larguitos... :XX:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

Cada día que hablan...

Blanco denuncia un ataque contra el euro y maniobras turbias para que no se controlen los mercados - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Interesado (8 Feb 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Yo creo que es correcto lo que dices. Podiamos resumir que efectivamente el volumen es bajo, salvo en SAN, que no es tan bajo, aunque tampoco tan alto. De hecho se ha frenado bastante.
> 
> Por cierto, lo que mas me gusta es cuando nos narras lo que hacen los bancos (leoncios) ya que los bancos saben en lo que andan.
> 
> ...



A mi parecer con el máximo de hoy hemos acabado la 4 de 1 de C y acaba de empezar al 5 de 1 C, la que nos tiene que llevar sobre los 9200-9500. 

Después empezaría la corrección de la bajada grande A de 1 de C, que nos llevaría a rozar los 11.000 (10800 es mi apuesta), después... el Ibex se va de vacaciones al infierno una larga temporada.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Cada día que hablan...
> 
> Blanco denuncia un ataque contra el euro y maniobras turbias para que no se controlen los mercados - Cotizalia.com



Jajaja.

No puede ser más tonto el pobre... está más que claro que estamos devaluando el € con noticias de los PIGS...

Los urodi-putados no tendrán miramientos de meterle fuego a estos países para que la france y germania exporten a punta pala.


----------



## destr0 (8 Feb 2010)

Estos movimientos tan bruscos me ponen siempre de los nervios, aunque te pillen en el sentido correcto


----------



## Deudor (8 Feb 2010)

Eurostoxx en negativo.


----------



## destr0 (8 Feb 2010)

Deudor dijo:


> Eurostoxx en negativo.



Y el DAX le faltan 5 puntos para cerrar el gap. Puede ser punto de rebote, pero no lo veo claro después de como está bajando esto


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

GAMESA, se pone interesante.


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

fuera de criteria... :cook:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> GAMESA, se pone interesante.



BBVA también... me estoy conteniendo mucho para no dale caña...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Feb 2010)

vamos a perder los 10.000 grrr me tengo que meter corto en algo.... ABG tal vez? XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Feb 2010)

pfff vaya giros.. no dan tiempo a meterse en nada...


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

Yo hoy tendría cuidado con los cortos, nos están metiendo el sentimiento gacelístico a todos.

Tonuel: GALLINA, COBARDICA!

Hasta los 2 euros decía.....vaya aguante...de mierda 

Más para mi


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

Tienen que recuperar al verde,,, de lo contrario la conferencia de la ministra & staff no habría servido para nada.


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

A 3,08... han montado la defensa en criteria... ahora a esperar a que suba para volverle a atizar... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tienen que recuperar al verde,,, de lo contrario la conferencia de la ministra & staff no habría servido para nada.



Ha hablado pepiño, tenlo en cuenta 

Lo he comentado antes, nos están gaceleando, no hay tendencia...


Me cago en todo fiesta de cortos en ABG y yo fuera noooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Feb 2010)

HL, si nos lees... ten cuidado cuando entres que hoy sí que van a desplumar los leones...


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tienen que recuperar al verde,,, de lo contrario la conferencia de la ministra & staff no habría servido para nada.



Creo que acabas de hacer una acertada previsión


----------



## destr0 (8 Feb 2010)

Posible formación de HCH, que en el ibex buscaría los mínimos del otro día en 9965 aprox


----------



## Claca (8 Feb 2010)

El nivel a vigilar son los mínimos del viernes, mientras no se perforen, podría gestarse un rebote importante, pero no nos lo van a poner fácil. Esta mañana mucha gente esperaba el rebote, así que les ha dado por tirar el índice 150 puntos en veinte minutos después de dar esperanzas alcistas a las gacelas.

Yo ya no miro lo que hacen los trileros, sólo me fijo en el precio. 9.900 y 10.150, lo otro es para volverse majara.

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## destr0 (8 Feb 2010)

Por cierto, mañana decide Fitch sus nuevos ratings de deuda de España, creo que será un día interesante.

Hoy ya no hay más datos macro ni en USA ni en Europa, y el único que ha habido ha sido malo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Por cierto, mañana decide Fitch sus nuevos ratings de deuda de España, creo que será un día interesante.
> 
> Hoy ya no hay más datos macro ni en USA ni en Europa, y el único que ha habido ha sido malo



Fitch evidentemente, nos la va a meter, y nos merecemos bastante más tralla de las que nos van a dar.


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

FERROVIAL modo activado.


----------



## destr0 (8 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Fitch evidentemente, nos la va a meter, y nos merecemos bastante más tralla de las que nos van a dar.



Yo creo que la mantendrán, pero por eso precisamente creo que será un día interesante.

En teoría si la mantiene subirá todo violentamente, porque se supone que todos los problemas de la semana pasada con la incertidumbre de España se deberían disipar, al menos de manera temporal.

Pero por otro lado queda el ¿y si baja...? que supondría el hundimiento definitivo. Por eso creo que se la mantendrán, no creo que quieran tumbar todo el mercado internacional, aunque tengo la espinita de que el mes que viene es marzo y hay vencimiento de opciones.

Habiendo venido de la tendencia superalcista desde marzo pasado, los MM son muy cab$$nes y llevo unos cuantos vencimientos (son el tercer viernes de marzo, junio, septiembre y diciembre) fijándome que siempre intentan ir a donde menos les duele, por lo que si la tendencia hasta el vencimiento anterior ha sido alcista clara y desde lejos, yo apuesto a que este vencimiento lo quieren a la baja


----------



## Antiparras (8 Feb 2010)

En cuanto el cuidata de telefónica se levante a por un café nos meten un -2% al IBEX facilmente


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Feb 2010)

¿A qué hora salen los rating de Fitch?


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

Mulder... compra ahora que luego no podrás... :no:


Saludos


----------



## destr0 (8 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿A qué hora salen los rating de Fitch?



Creo que no tienen hora fija, pero no te lo puedo asegurar

Por cierto


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

¿Nadie opera...? ¿Estais giñetis o qué...? 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

Reservamos la plata para un mercado con futuro.... hoy ES un buen día para intradiar en NVAX.... cerraremos subiendo. DP HF -BUY-


----------



## ghkghk (8 Feb 2010)

E.on, Enel y Bayer subiendo. 

Tonuel, has empezado la semana robándome


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Reservamos la plata para un mercado con futuro.... hoy ES un buen día para intradiar en NVAX.... cerraremos subiendo. DP HF -BUY-



Traduciendo:

Necesito salir por patas del valor, compradme las acciones )

Un saludo :*** jaja


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

Nada de eso... nos hemos quitado a ROVI .. no hay pasta para el proyecto... mejor otros socios mejor posicionados, cometimos un tremendo error al firmar con los ejpañoles... CEO dixit. XD

ROVI VAPORWARE RULEZ!!!!


----------



## ddddd (8 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Traduciendo:
> 
> Necesito salir por patas del valor, compradme las acciones )
> 
> Un saludo :*** jaja




Actualmente perdiendo más del 8% en el pre-market :8:

Saludos.


----------



## Desencantado (8 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Nada de eso... nos hemos quitado a ROVI .. no hay pasta para el proyecto... mejor otros socios mejor posicionados, cometimos un tremendo error al firmar con los ejpañoles... CEO dixit. XD
> 
> ROVI VAPORWARE RULEZ!!!!



No entiendo lo de ROVI, si precisamente los supositorios van a ser producto de primera necesidad en los próximos meses. Digamos los próximos 90 meses.


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

*Pre-Market Trade Reporting*

Pre-Market Charts | After Hours Charts 

<!-- end title_et --> <table class="gen_et"> <tbody><tr> <th>Pre-Market 
Last:</th> <td>*$ 2.04*</td> <th>Pre-Market 
High:</th> <td>*$ 2.10*</td> </tr> <tr> <th>Pre-Market 
Volume:</th> <td>*2,000*</td> <th>Pre-Market 
Low:</th> <td>*$ 2.04*</td> </tr> </tbody></table> 

*Trade Detail*

<table class="AfterHoursPagingContents" name="AfterHoursPagingContents_Table" id="AfterHoursPagingContents_Table"><tbody><tr class="genTablealt"> <th>*Pre-Market 
Time (ET)*</th> <th>*Pre-Market 
Price*</th> <th style="text-align: right;">Pre-Market 
Share Volume</th> </tr> <tr> <td>06:40 </td> <td> $ 2.04 </td> <td style="text-align: right;">1,000</td> </tr> <tr class="genTablealt"> <td>06:39 </td> <td> $ 2.10 </td> <td style="text-align: right;">1,000</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## destr0 (8 Feb 2010)

gap del DAX cerrado, a ver que pasa ahora

A comer! Luego nos leemos


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

PUMPEANDO

Rahul was prescient in ending the Spain deal NOW and opening the door for what could be a waiting new deal in England...Germany...

This is a decision that had to be made now, rather than later... take the* bull by the horns.* ROVI meant well but Spain is absolutely broke...no chance for funding at this time.


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

Tomando impulso... ABENGOA - CRITERIA - FERROVIAL - IBERIA ....


----------



## Deudor (8 Feb 2010)

Para cuando vayamos a hacer el rebote del gato muerto, igual no bota ya...


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tomando impulso... ABENGOA - CRITERIA - FERROVIAL - IBERIA ....



¿en qué sentido...?


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

ya tu sabes.... la conferencia de Londres ha recordado a los HF que seguimos con ganas!!!


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> ya tu sabes.... la conferencia de Londres ha recordado a los HF que seguimos con ganas!!!



Pues a mi me da que rebotamos hoy... ienso:


----------



## Depeche (8 Feb 2010)

Acabo de ponerme corto en Abertis a 13,57.
Es la que más está subiendo hoy en el ibex pero creo que va a empezar a caer.
¿Como veis vosotros Abertis?


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (8 Feb 2010)

Deudor dijo:


> Para cuando vayamos a hacer el rebote del gato muerto, igual no bota ya...



El rebote del gato muerto ha sido de 09:00 a 11:00 mas o menos. 

Luego el gato se ha quedado quieto en el suelo, y lo han arrastrado y no sabemos si no acabara en el subsuelo.

Ya paso el rebote.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tomando impulso... ABENGOA - CRITERIA - FERROVIAL - IBERIA ....



Aclárate que cada día te pareces más a Mulder...

Yo en ABG apuesto por lateral, creo que no baja de 19,07 y rebota, lo mismo del viernes.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> A mi parecer con el máximo de hoy hemos acabado la 4 de 1 de C y acaba de empezar al 5 de 1 C, la que nos tiene que llevar sobre los 9200-9500.
> 
> Después empezaría la corrección de la bajada grande A de 1 de C, que nos llevaría a rozar los 11.000 (10800 es mi apuesta), después... el Ibex se va de vacaciones al infierno una larga temporada.



LCASC seal of approval!







PD: Por poner un precio hablaría de 9471,5... 8: y sinó 8818,1... :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues a mi me da que rebotamos hoy... ienso:



Tierna gacelilla, a los leoncios les gusta extremar el dolor, SIEMPRE


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tierna gacelilla, a los leoncios les gusta extremar el dolor, SIEMPRE



Espero que hayas cerrado los cortos hamijo... :Baile:



Saludos


----------



## ghkghk (8 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Ojo al ibex que esta en una zona fangosa, los 11920 es como un abismo...




Dos semanas hace de este post. Parece toda una vida.


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Espero que hayas cerrado los cortos hamijo... :Baile:



Ahora que ya estoy puesto voy a esperar a que pasen de 3 hacia abajo. Te lo vas a perder por haberte salido antes de tiempo, hamijo!

Hoy en CRI están soltando con ganas.

edito: eso no quiere decir que lo demás deje de subir.


----------



## Depeche (8 Feb 2010)

¿Alguna opinión sobre Abertis?
Yo creo que no superará hoy el 13,65 y está bien para ponerse corto, si supera el 13,65 cierro el corto.


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora que ya estoy puesto voy a esperar a que pasen de 3 hacia abajo. Te lo vas a perder por haberte salido antes de tiempo, hamijo!
> 
> Hoy en CRI están soltando con ganas.
> 
> edito: eso no quiere decir que lo demás deje de subir.




tonuel plusvas x 2

Mulder plusvas x 1



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> ¿Alguna opinión sobre Abertis?
> Yo creo que no superará hoy el 13,65 y está bien para ponerse corto, si supera el 13,65 cierro el corto.



Yo creo que si pierde -claramente- el 13.55 estará bien para cortos, no antes, también estará bien si pierde su mínimo por segunda vez.


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

Lamentablemente para los cortos, el iBEX ha recibido la orden - botón directo joncloa -


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> tonuel plusvas x 2
> 
> Mulder plusvas x 1



Eso será solo si logras entrar por encima de donde saliste, de lo contrario:

Mulder -> pájaro en mano
Tonuel -> cientos volando


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora que ya estoy puesto voy a esperar a que pasen de 3 hacia abajo. Te lo vas a perder por haberte salido antes de tiempo, hamijo!
> 
> Hoy en CRI están soltando con ganas.
> 
> edito: eso no quiere decir que lo demás deje de subir.





Mulder... me he puesto largo en Criteria en los 3,081...


pero tu tranquilo que ya le he puesto el stop protege beneficios... :XX:


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

Novavax Inc NVAX:NASDAQ
Monday's biggest gaining and declining stocks
MarketWatch
8:01 AM ET
TEL AVIV (MarketWatch) - Stocks expected to move significantly in Monday's trading include CIT, CVS Caremark, Disney, Goldman Sachs, Hanmi, Nasdaq OMX, Novavax, Randgold and SAP.

Novavax Inc., the Rockville, Md., biotech company focused on infectious diseases, said it ended talks aimed at a collaboration with Rovi Pharmac euticals, the Madrid drugmaker, to develop Novavax's viruslike-particle vaccines against influenza in Spain. The companies couldn't come to terms on the collaboration and couldn't find committed funding for the program, Novavax said.


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso será solo si logras entrar por encima de donde saliste, de lo contrario:
> 
> Mulder -> pájaro en mano
> Tonuel -> cientos volando



En estos momentos...


tonuel x 3

Mulder x 1



Saludos


----------



## Depeche (8 Feb 2010)

Os recomiendo que tengais cuidado con los cortos,USA abrirá muy alcista y el ibex va a experimentar un rebote considerable a corto, Abertis es una de las pocas que son seguras a corto plazo.
Mañana tambien subirá el ibex,supongo que despues de un par de dia acistas y llegar sobre los 10.800 empezará a caer con fuerza otra vez,pero ahora mismo lo veo alcista durante hoy y mañana por lo menos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Feb 2010)

atentos al gato que despierta de nuevo, venga vamos a ver si no nos llevamos un zarpazo 

acabo de comprar zeltia a 3,89


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

el gato muerto hamijo... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> el gato muerto hamijo... :Baile:
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



tranki tonuel que los stop lost existen


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

No, sigo con me teoría de terminar en verde.... ya has oído a MR.BLANCO ... son ataques organizados por especuladores. hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## spheratu (8 Feb 2010)

Objetivo de venta de las criterias,hamijos?


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Objetivo de venta de las criterias,hamijos?




Como voy largo... digamos que los 5,3 euros... :XX:


Edito:

stop por los aires... a la saca... 



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Feb 2010)

Buenos días a todos.

El € sigue bajando¿¿?? ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Feb 2010)

caguenelputogato 

pues yo insisto oija :S


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

Ahora está plano...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> El € sigue bajando¿¿?? ::



1367 segun veo en infobolsa


----------



## spheratu (8 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Como voy largo... digamos que los 5,3 euros... :XX:
> 
> 
> Edito:
> ...



Ya te has salido macho? joer con el gato,que poco da de si


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

1.3661 ahora mismo.


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Ya te has salido macho? joer con el gato,que poco da de si




Es que esta tarde no estoy disponible y paso de sustos... ::



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Feb 2010)

A mi lo del USD me suena a locoivan... vamos un farol king size.

Cuando todo el mundo apostaba a que el $ se iba a la mierda, yo creo que tomaron posiciones largas los leones para despistar... Porque les recuerdo que por muy jodida que este Spain, han DOBLADO la masa monetaria en un sólo año. Ahi es nada.


----------



## pyn (8 Feb 2010)

Los 9965 parece que lo están probando como soporte, hoy lo hemos tocado y el viernes 3 veces.


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Como voy largo... digamos que los 5,3 euros... :XX:
> 
> Edito:
> 
> stop por los aires... a la saca...



Me parece que el único que se va a llevar plusvas x3 es tu broker


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Me parece que el único que se va a llevar plusvas x3 es tu broker




Hay que darles de comer... ya sabes... 8:



Venga chavales... que tengan suerte... bye bye... :fiufiu:


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Feb 2010)

Está claro que mañana se lia.......... otra vez ::

El presidente de Fitch ve "preocupante" la situación de España, Grecia y Portugal

Ya lo dice pepinillo, sois una pandilla de antipatriotas y "complotistas", habría que fusilaros a todos y depués a toda esa panda de vagos que no trabajan porque no quieren :XX:


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Feb 2010)

Encuesta:


----------



## Claca (8 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Los 9965 parece que lo están probando como soporte, hoy lo hemos tocado y el viernes 3 veces.



Lo llevo diciendo desde ayer. Si respesta los mínimos del viernes y supera los 10.150, largos. 

Mulder decía que mañana volveríamos a caer para luego rebotar de verdad. A mí me cuadra si no se pierden los mínimos o se queda muy, muy cerca.


----------



## pyn (8 Feb 2010)

Yo hoy no pude poner la orden, más que nada porque estábamos lejísimos, pero si los americanos nos bajan 1 poquito quizás entre por esa zona. No creo que esta semana nos vayamos mucho más abajo.


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Lo llevo diciendo desde ayer. Si respesta los mínimos del viernes y supera los 10.150, largos.
> 
> Mulder decía que mañana volveríamos a caer para luego rebotar de verdad. A mí me cuadra si no se pierden los mínimos o se queda muy, muy cerca.



Tengo la sensación de que si perforaremos mínimo, ya veremos.


----------



## destr0 (8 Feb 2010)

Buenas de nuevo!

Por lo que he visto, el ibex ha clavado el suelo del HCH de 9965 que había comentado, y también ha rebotado todo al cerrar el gap del DAX.

Ahora, acaban de abrir los gusanos, y están tonteando por debajo del 10000, lo que puede ser bastante bajista si no rebota dentro de poco


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Feb 2010)

Novavax, Inc. - Google Finance

Si pierde los 2,01 se pone interesante.


----------



## pyn (8 Feb 2010)

Pues yo sigo creyendo que ya hemos hecho mínimos semanales.


----------



## Claca (8 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que si perforaremos mínimo, ya veremos.



Lo bueno es que esos mínimos, en el caso del ibex, están bastante cerca de un muro de acero. Todos nos acordamos lo mucho que costó superar los 9.850. Podríamos dejar algo de margen, la ocasión probablemente lo merezca. Veremos llegado el momento.


----------



## Claca (8 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Buenas de nuevo!
> 
> Por lo que he visto, el ibex ha clavado el suelo del HCH de 9965 que había comentado, y también ha rebotado todo al cerrar el gap del DAX.
> 
> Ahora, acaban de abrir los gusanos, y están tonteando por debajo del 10000, lo que puede ser bastante bajista si no rebota dentro de poco



Ha cumplido a la perfección. Muy bien visto y, espero, bien jugado :


----------



## destr0 (8 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Ha cumplido a la perfección. Muy bien visto y, espero, bien jugado :



Pues no, tal y como dije, me quedo en mi posición (corto) y a verlas venir, que no me gusta tanta volatilidad. Sigo la tendencia y punto, no tengo ganas de que me pille una vez a pie cambiado para destrozar los beneficios, así que de metesacas nada


----------



## spheratu (8 Feb 2010)

Está el ibex mareando la perdiz....los leoncillos traman algo....Que peligro tiene esto,madre mia.


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Pues no, tal y como dije, me quedo en mi posición (corto) y a verlas venir, que no me gusta tanta volatilidad. Sigo la tendencia y punto, no tengo ganas de que me pille una vez a pie cambiado para destrozar los beneficios, así que de metesacas nada



Es lo que comentaba con Tonuel, tal vez hoy no nos caigamos pero aun hay peligro y lo mejor no es estar jugando por aquí y por allá, sino aguantando posición, este miércoles que viene ya nos pondremos largos, si la cosa se calma.


----------



## destr0 (8 Feb 2010)

De nuevo, toque en el DAX en el mismo punto anterior (el cierre de gap) y rebote...


----------



## spheratu (8 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Es lo que comentaba con Tonuel, tal vez hoy no nos caigamos pero aun hay peligro y lo mejor no es estar jugando por aquí y por allá, sino aguantando posición, este miércoles que viene ya nos pondremos largos, si la cosa se calma.



A ver los de Fitch que se cuentan mañana,aunque me parece que digan lo que digan,el mercado va a hacer lo que le de la gana....


----------



## destr0 (8 Feb 2010)

Desde luego hoy están juguetones


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Feb 2010)

Los usanos parece que juegan también a lo mismo....


----------



## destr0 (8 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Desde luego hoy están juguetones



De hecho, se podría hablar de un triple suelo hoy en el DAX, en 5435, con la implicación de que si finalmente rebota será suelo importante, pero sino será resistencia dura de roer


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Feb 2010)

Iberia le están dando bien...

S&P baja el rating a British Airways por la debilidad de su perfil financiero - 8/02/10 - 1894800 - elEconomista.es


----------



## destr0 (8 Feb 2010)

El DAX de nuevo en los mismos máximos que antes después de rebotar por segunda vez en el mismo punto, nivel a vigilar

Grafiquillo:







De hecho, si no lo pasa, tenemos triple suelo y triple techo diario, con lo que el siguiente toque por arriba y por abajo es decisivo

edit: DJ toca los 10000 de nuevo


----------



## rafaxl (8 Feb 2010)

Vaya mareo, yo aunque no tengo nada en bolsa aqui estoy con las palomitas siguiendo vuestros comentarios. ienso:


----------



## destr0 (8 Feb 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Vaya mareo, yo aunque no tengo nada en bolsa aqui estoy con las palomitas siguiendo vuestros comentarios. ienso:



Pues a ver si escribe alguien más porque yo ya me estoy aburriendo.

Por cierto, revisando el gráfico del DAX he visto que por la izquierda me faltaban horas, así que no hay triple techo hoy, pero sí triple suelo


----------



## spheratu (8 Feb 2010)

Yo estoy esperando algún tipo de señal divina para meterme largo en criteria....pero es que no la veo....


----------



## chameleon (8 Feb 2010)

el mercado está deseando rebotar, ¿a qué espera? :?


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Yo estoy esperando algún tipo de señal divina para meterme largo en criteria....pero es que no la veo....



La única señal era llegar a 3.06, donde ha hecho doble suelo desde el mínimo del viernes, sin embargo, yo sigo corto en ella porque creo que hará nuevo mínimo o incluso perforará los 3 euros.

No te recomendaría entrar largo si no pasa alguna media importante y para cuando lo consiga es probable que vuelva a caer.


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> el mercado está deseando rebotar, ¿a qué espera? :?



Hay que hacer un mínimo más abajo los leoncios hoy solo están intradiando.


----------



## rosonero (8 Feb 2010)

Buenas tardes conforeros. parece que el hilo vuelve a la normalidad después de un intento de evangelización  .
Me he incorporado hace un rato y creo que si vuelve a tocar los 10150, osea a repetir techo, SP, DAX y compañía le meto un cortito.

Edito, corto en 10170 con stop ajustadito.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Feb 2010)

Pues ahora lo van a dejar arriba. Tiene pinta de cerrar por encima de 11.200.


----------



## pyn (8 Feb 2010)

¿Se vislumbra el inicio de un canal alcista?


----------



## Hagen (8 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Se vislumbra el inicio de un canal alcista?



El canal de pepon....

Veremos que hacen los gusanos al cierre, pero pinta rebotillo.

Otra cosa que el ibex magnifica las subidas y bajadas. 

Veremos mañana con lo de FICHT

Por cierto el euro rebotando


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

De Cárpatos:



> 16:56:39 h.
> Mundo Hedge Fund [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



La mano de dios sigue haciendo de las suyas....


----------



## rosonero (8 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Se vislumbra el inicio de un canal alcista?



Pues sí, ya estoy fuera


----------



## Claca (8 Feb 2010)

Dilema, cerrar o no cerrar largos... Creo que cerraré la posición. Estos días igual te encuentras un gap de +150 que de -150. Voy a ser prudente, el diagnóstico del Dr. Mulder me parece muy razobable.

PD: Hecho, aunque el cierre por encima de 10.150 me da muchas esperanzas. A ver como va la apertura de mañana.


----------



## pyn (8 Feb 2010)

Yo no abro posición tan cerca del final de sesión por el miedo a la robasta y el preapertura, pero estamos cerca de máximos de sesión y del máximo del viernes...


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

Aquí viene el informe de los leoncios en el Ibex:

Hoy los leoncios han empezado comprando de buena mañana y hacia las 11 se han puesto a tirarlo hacia abajo hasta las 13:30 más o menos con bastante caña.

Desde las 14:00 han estado netamente compradores y con mucho volumen, consiguiendo dejar el saldo del dia en positivo. Como viene siendo costumbre ultimamente han hecho los movimientos más importantes y liosos en subasta, aunque esta vez con pocos contratos.

Han empezado vendiendo, luego han comprado y parece que han vuelto a vender, el saldo del día ha quedado en positivo pero han metido bastante volumen vendedor en subasta, parece que no esperan que abramos en positivo mañana y han estado jugando a despistar al gacelerío.


----------



## pyn (8 Feb 2010)

Una pregunta que no sé si ya te la han hecho y has contestado Mulder ¿cómo sabes que determinado volumen pertenece a los leones o a las gacelas? Sobretodo cuando el volumen en una sesión varía bastante.

Gracias!


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Una pregunta que no sé si ya te la han hecho y has contestado Mulder ¿cómo sabes que determinado volumen pertenece a los leones o a las gacelas? Sobretodo cuando el volumen en una sesión varía bastante.
> 
> Gracias!



Yo tengo datos de precios y volumen cada 30 segs. con mi sistema que se almacenan en una base de datos, como el volumen de los particulares siempre es de pocos contratos, cojo aquel que de todo el volumen del dia que representa el tercio más alto, luego miro lo que ocurre en el precio al minuto siguiente de que se produzca ese volumen.

Todo lo hago con un programa hecho por mi mismo y da muy buenas pistas a lo largo del día de lo que hacen, además puedo usarlo con cualquier valor del que tenga datos intradiarios.

La unica pega es que hay ocasiones donde meten tal palada de contratos que solo se ve esa orden de todo el dia, así que mi programa también permite filtrar bajando el umbral de contratos que quiero ver para tener más información. También sirve para ver si hay algún movimiento velado, como ordenes con volumen mediano que pasan desapercibidas pero que se nota claramente que son de los leoncios porque en esos momentos había poca actividad, por ejemplo durante el típico lateral sin mucho movimiento del mediodía.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (8 Feb 2010)

*Me parece que aparece en las cintas.*

Esas cintas que se ven, en colores, que van saliendo los valores, con numeros de volumenes.

Creo que de ahi se puede deducir. Yo no tengo medios. Voy a destiempo, pero supongo que si ves ordenes de compra o venta de 100 acciones es una gacela, pero si ves paquetones, entonces son los bancos y otros felinos. Estos nunca se equivocan. Saben el terreno que pisan y tienen el viento a favor.

Lo mejor de tu pregunta, a ver si MULDER responde es a ver como podemos saber discernir el peso de los leoncios, con que herramienta, los aficionadillos.

Es muy interesante, de hecho hay gente que funciona por volumenes. Moverse a favor o en contra de la manada, supongo que moverse con los leoncios, en plan ave carroñera.

A ver que dice MULDER.


Pero es un tema, el del volumen de los leoncios, interesantisimo.


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Esas cintas que se ven, en colores, que van saliendo los valores, con numeros de volumenes.
> 
> Creo que de ahi se puede deducir. Yo no tengo medios. Voy a destiempo, pero supongo que si ves ordenes de compra o venta de 100 acciones es una gacela, pero si ves paquetones, entonces son los bancos y otros felinos. Estos nunca se equivocan. Saben el terreno que pisan y tienen el viento a favor.
> 
> ...



Se me ocurrió hace tiempo que en un programa de gráficos se podría programar alguna media que pasara por el tercio más alto del volumen diario, toda barra de volumen que supere esa media será, sin duda, de los leoncios.

No me pidan que les de clases de programación, aunque soy informático jamás he programado el visual chart ni cosas parecidas, prefiero mis python s-c-r-i-p-t-s en consola negra 

Solo doy la idea, aunque tal vez no saldría de la misma forma que lo veo yo porque esa media debería 'resetearse' al principio de la sesión, así que lo veo algo complicado tal como están planteados los programas de gráficos.


----------



## pyn (8 Feb 2010)

En acciones no sé porque no opero mucho, pero en los futuros (miniibex) es dificil ver más de 100 contratos para una misma posición.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (8 Feb 2010)

*Si esta muy bien el sistema.*

En cuanto a mi no temas, bastante tengo con darle al boton del ordenador.

Pero me parece un instrumento valiosisimo. 

A ver mañana como viene la bolsa. Hoy se ha quedado ahi. Mañana veremos.


----------



## fmc (8 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Se me ocurrió hace tiempo que en un programa de gráficos se podría programar alguna media que pasara por el tercio más alto del volumen diario, toda barra de volumen que supere esa media será, sin duda, de los leoncios.
> 
> No me pidan que les de clases de programación, aunque soy informático jamás he programado el visual chart ni cosas parecidas, prefiero mis python s-c-r-i-p-t-s en consola negra
> 
> Solo doy la idea, aunque tal vez no saldría de la misma forma que lo veo yo porque esa media debería 'resetearse' al principio de la sesión, así que lo veo algo complicado tal como están planteados los programas de gráficos.



Si quieres meter gráficas en tus s-c-r-i-p-t-s de python, échale un vistazo a ésto: matplotlib: python plotting &mdash; Matplotlib v0.99.1.1 documentation

Eso sí, no me preguntes nada, que lo tengo en mi lista "to-do" :o


----------



## destr0 (8 Feb 2010)

Mulder, de dónde sacas los datos de volumen intradía, si no te importa? Con un poco de tiempo me gustaría hacerme yo mi propia play, pero no se de dónde se podría sacar.

Yo opero con ebankinter, y en su applet sí que aparece el volumen, pero necesitaría algo que lo devolviese en texto plano/html. La verdad es que siempre he pensado en hacerme mi propio programa de explotación como tú, pero mi problema es la obtencion de datos. Tú de dónde los sacas, si no te importa decirlo?


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> En acciones no sé porque no opero mucho, pero en los futuros (miniibex) es dificil ver más de 100 contratos para una misma posición.



Pues lo hacen bastante a lo largo de todo el dia, incluso de 200 también, hoy el máximo han sido 250 contratos.


----------



## sapito (8 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo tengo datos de precios y volumen cada 30 segs. con mi sistema que se almacenan en una base de datos, como el volumen de los particulares siempre es de pocos contratos, cojo aquel que de todo el volumen del dia que representa el tercio más alto, luego miro lo que ocurre en el precio al minuto siguiente de que se produzca ese volumen.
> 
> Todo lo hago con un programa hecho por mi mismo y da muy buenas pistas a lo largo del día de lo que hacen, además puedo usarlo con cualquier valor del que tenga datos intradiarios.
> 
> La unica pega es que hay ocasiones donde meten tal palada de contratos que solo se ve esa orden de todo el dia, así que mi programa también permite filtrar bajando el umbral de contratos que quiero ver para tener más información. También sirve para ver si hay algún movimiento velado, como ordenes con volumen mediano que pasan desapercibidas pero que se nota claramente que son de los leoncios porque en esos momentos había poca actividad, por ejemplo durante el típico lateral sin mucho movimiento del mediodía.



Si ves un volumen grande, supones que hay leoncios... ¿pero como sabes si los leoncios compran o venden? ¿Por lo que hace después el precio?

¿Y la profundidad de mercado del proreal no te mola? Incluye volumen y número de órdenes para cada precio...(Yo no tengo tiempo real con el pro así que no puedo usarla y no sé si es útil)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Feb 2010)

Paragon Shipping Inc. - Google Finance

Sigue mejorando a la media de las navieras.

Como la ve el consenso del foro?


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Feb 2010)

Dios! Por fin conversaciones interesantes en este hilo después de tanto trollrrorista.

A mi me gustó mucho el gráfico que puso Kujire la semana pasada mostrando las órdenes de compra y venta del SAN. Se veía la tendencia del valor y le saqué un pellizco el jueves corto y viernes largo.


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

sapito dijo:


> Si ves un volumen grande, supones que hay leoncios... ¿pero como sabes si los leoncios compran o venden? ¿Por lo que hace después el precio?
> 
> ¿Y la profundidad de mercado del proreal no te mola? Incluye volumen y número de órdenes para cada precio...(Yo no tengo tiempo real con el pro así que no puedo usarla y no sé si es útil)



No lo se, he de deducirlo, pero un particular no se compra 1000-2000 contratos del Stoxx en un minuto así como así, estos señores son los que dirigen el mercado y a veces se ve como palman, compran un buen paquetón y cuando el precio se va 9-10 puntos abajo aparece una orden de venta que da contrapartida al paquetón anterior.

El proreal no lo he visto, es que uso Linux y esas cosas no funcionan en mi sistema, también tengo un portatil con win pero paso de chorradas windozers. Mi sistema no es la panacea, creo que alguien ajeno a mi no lo podría usar con mi soltura sin saber muchas cosas, pero es mio y ya me acostumbré a el, me gusta.

Y si necesito algo más me lo programo yo mismo, tengo un control mucho mayor sobre los datos que con cualquier programa hecho al efecto, eso es IMPAGABLE y además no existe en el mercado


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Si quieres meter gráficas en tus s-c-r-i-p-t-s de python, échale un vistazo a ésto: matplotlib: python plotting &mdash; Matplotlib v0.99.1.1 documentation
> 
> Eso sí, no me preguntes nada, que lo tengo en mi lista "to-do" :o



Para los gráficos ya uso qtstalker:

Qtstalker - Commodity and stock market charting and technical analysis


----------



## fmc (8 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No lo se, he de deducirlo, pero un particular no se compra 1000-2000 contratos del Stoxx en un minuto así como así, estos señores son los que dirigen el mercado y a veces se ve como palman, compran un buen paquetón y cuando el precio se va 9-10 puntos abajo aparece una orden de venta que da contrapartida al paquetón anterior.
> 
> El proreal no lo he visto, es que uso Linux y esas cosas no funcionan en mi sistema, también tengo un portatil con win pero paso de chorradas windozers. Mi sistema no es la panacea, creo que alguien ajeno a mi no lo podría usar con mi soltura sin saber muchas cosas, pero es mio y ya me acostumbré a el, me gusta.
> 
> Y si necesito algo más me lo programo yo mismo, tengo un control mucho mayor sobre los datos que con cualquier programa hecho al efecto, eso es IMPAGABLE y además no existe en el mercado



Sí, pero no nos dices cómo sacas los datos


----------



## fmc (8 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Para los gráficos ya uso qtstalker:
> 
> Qtstalker - Commodity and stock market charting and technical analysis



No me refiero a sacar una gráfica del valor, sino de los datos elaborados en la play...

PD: Con el qtstalker he cacharreado alguna vez, pero no se puede (o no he sido capaz) ver datos intradía.... al final tiro de visualchart en máquina virtual y de las gráficas de r4....


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Sí, pero no nos dices cómo sacas los datos



Tengo un s-c-r-i-p-t que chupa cada 30 segundos datos del Yahoo Finance, hay una página por ahí que explica como hacerlo, Google es tu amigo! 

No todo viene de ahí pero si la mayor parte, aunque tiene retraso pero no importa.


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

Tal y como estaba previsto: NVAX


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

fmc dijo:


> No me refiero a sacar una gráfica del valor, sino de los datos elaborados en la play...



Realmente lo que necesito es ver los datos, en una gráfica no puedes ver la cantidad de volumen y saber a la vez en que precio lo han comprado/vendido. Yo saco listados que ya me dicen si lo hicieron para subir o para bajar, que cantidad de contratos, en que precio y el saldo acumulado de todos los contratos.

Como ves eso es mucha información y en un gráfico no hay forma de ponerlo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Feb 2010)

Yo sigo a lo mio, con las CZZ.

Mulder, cuando digas, entro en ambas.

Me arriesgo a recomendarlas a los foreros, como siempre por fundamentales.

La naviera, porque es el futuro. Y es la más barata y eficiente que he encontrado.

Y la azucarera, porque cuando la subida de precios se haga oficiosa, será uno de los activos que presumiblemente responderá ante la misma.


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Yo sigo a lo mio, con las CZZ.
> 
> Mulder, cuando digas, entro en ambas.
> 
> ...



Ahora he de irme pero la señal para entrar/no entrar debería el pase de las medias habituales en diario: 200, 50 y 20.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora he de irme pero la señal para entrar/no entrar debería el pase de las medias habituales en diario: 200, 50 y 20.



Es decir, Precio por encima de las MM, no¿?

Growth Rates
Company Industry Sector S&P 500
Sales (MRQ) vs Qtr. 1 Yr. Ago *336.59 * 5.93 -2.90 10.71
Sales (TTM) vs TTM 1 Yr. Ago *168.49 * 5.80 0.93 -4.74
Sales - 5 Yr. Growth Rate -- 3.94 7.48 7.39
EPS (MRQ) vs Qtr. 1 Yr. Ago *451.80 * 100.63 111.09 98.10
EPS (TTM) vs TTM 1 Yr. Ago 11.56 -- -- --
EPS - 5 Yr. Growth Rate -- 3.49 2.88 8.83
Capital Spending - 5 Yr. Growth Rate -- 11.70 5.99 5.8


Ahi les dejo los efectos de la subida del precio del azucar.


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Yo sigo a lo mio, con las CZZ.
> 
> Mulder, cuando digas, entro en ambas.
> 
> ...




Usted siga con los fundamentales que le van a dejar el culo como al Dr Lecter... 8:

sin acritud y tal...



Saludos 8:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Feb 2010)

Cabronazo que sepas que me puse corto en el botas a 9.4 a eso de las 5.
A ver que tal mañana la rebaja de rating.
El rebote a sido hoy.Mañana mas guano.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Feb 2010)

Para tonuel, con amol :cook:



> Básicamente, existen dos estrategias sólidas para invertir en bolsa, la de la escuela del valor y la de la escuela del crecimiento. La primera sostiene que debemos comprar acciones subvaloradas, y la segunda, que hay que adquirir acciones de empresas con un elevado potencial de crecimiento.
> 
> El padre de la escuela del valor fue Benjamin Graham, que en Security Analysis defendió invertir en empresas cuyo precio de mercado fuera inferior a su valor intrínseco, aquél que, en términos generales, venía justificado por los hechos, véase activos, ingresos, dividendos o perspectivas. Si el Sr. Mercado, decía, es tan alocado como para ofrecernos por 100 céntimos una acción cuyo valor intrínseco es de 120, a medio-largo plazo obtendremos una rentabilidad del 20%.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Feb 2010)

Bankinter

TT International comunica a la CNMV posiciones cortas de 1.725.800 acciones o el 0,3645% del capital.

BME

Coatue Management LLC comunica a la CNMV posicines cortas en dos de sus fondos:

- Coatue Management LC con 1.187.924 acciones o el 1,42% del capital.

- Coatue Offshore Master Fund Ltd. con 1.117.600 acciones o el 1,34% del capital.


----------



## sapito (8 Feb 2010)

fmc dijo:


> No me refiero a sacar una gráfica del valor, sino de los datos elaborados en la play...
> 
> PD: Con el qtstalker he cacharreado alguna vez, pero no se puede (o no he sido capaz) ver datos intradía.... al final tiro de visualchart en máquina virtual y de las gráficas de r4....



El matplotlib esta muy majo y tienen un paquete "finance" para nuestros menesteres. Se integra con wxpython, qt, o ipython sin poblema.





> No lo se, he de deducirlo, pero un particular no se compra 1000-2000 contratos del Stoxx en un minuto así como así, estos señores son los que dirigen el mercado y a veces se ve como palman, compran un buen paquetón y cuando el precio se va 9-10 puntos abajo aparece una orden de venta que da contrapartida al paquetón anterior.
> 
> El proreal no lo he visto, es que uso Linux y esas cosas no funcionan en mi sistema, también tengo un portatil con win pero paso de chorradas windozers. Mi sistema no es la panacea, creo que alguien ajeno a mi no lo podría usar con mi soltura sin saber muchas cosas, pero es mio y ya me acostumbré a el, me gusta.
> *
> Y si necesito algo más me lo programo yo mismo, tengo un control mucho mayor sobre los datos que con cualquier programa hecho al efecto, eso es IMPAGABLE y además no existe en el mercado*



No te lo puedo asegurar pq estoy en curro con winzoz, pero diria que el proreal chuta en linux, al ser plataforma web. Pero vamos, que tú con lo tuyo tienes bastante así que creo que te dará lo mismo.

El tema es que en proreal y en visualchart tienes un indicador de profundidad de mercado donde puedes ves no solo el volumen de cada precio, si no cuantas ordenes habia en cada lado, me explico:
Profundidad de mercado - InverForo
(yo no tengo tiempo real contratado en estos programas y no tengo esta información, que conste).

Con esto parece que sería más fácil ver si los leoncios venden o compran...
¿ Se os ocurre como obtener esos datos sin apoquinar? ¿ Una especie de libro de órdenes cumplidas en el día para una acción?


Y de lo que he puesto en negrita...Yo tb estoy trabajando en mi play, básicamente para poder programar indicadores sin las restricciones del proreal y tal. Por ahora me estaba resistiendo a crear mi propia base de datos por el engorro que supone, pero tendré que empezar a pensarlo.


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

Mañana seguira FERROVIAL corrigiendo? TL5 continua su objetivo de 8,00€


----------



## destr0 (8 Feb 2010)

DJ perdiendo mínimos diarios


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Mañana seguira FERROVIAL corrigiendo? TL5 continua su objetivo de 8,00€



Lo de BME tiene buena pinta,hoy a subido,mañana se le puede meter una remesa de cortos.
Telecinco/Abengoa/Iberia/Ferrovial tienen que bajar mucho mas,es lo que tiene manipular los valores para subirlos sin volumen,que luego se pegan ostias de espanto.
Todos estos tienen recorrido,pero Iberia es peligrosa,el dia que anuncien la fusion subira,ese sera el momento de meterle cortos a saco como cuando lo de BA.


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

Gracias por el apunte....

IBERIA estuve estudiando la posibilidad cuando estaba verde, tengo que superar el miedo a los cortos. XD


----------



## Catacrack (8 Feb 2010)

Luca como tenemos las HYTM. 

Espero a que lleguen al 1usd o las tradeo. 

Thx!


----------



## destr0 (8 Feb 2010)

De Invertia

Diferencial deuda española-alemana roza los 100 puntos
19:57 El diferencial de la deuda pública española con la deuda alemana, la de referencia en Europa, cerró hoy prácticamente en 100 puntos -99,8-, ya que la rentabilidad de los bonos españoles a 10 años se situó en el 4,141% frente al 3,143% de rendimiento de los germanos. Esta diferencia refleja la mayor prima de riesgo que tiene invertir en España y que hace que el Estado tenga que ofrecer un 1% más de rentabilidad que Alemania para atraer a los inversores. Estos, por su parte, adquieren seguros de impago *(credit default swaps o CDS) sobre la deuda de España para cubrir sus inversiones y que hoy volvieron a tocar un nuevo máximo al cierre de la Bolsa española*. Los CDS sobre la deuda de España se situaron en 173.000 dólares al año para cubrir 10 millones de dólares. En la jornada de hoy, el precio de los bonos españoles con vencimiento en abril de 2020 se colocó en el 98,86 por ciento, frente al 99,07 por ciento del viernes pasado, al moverse de forma inversa a la rentabilidad, que subió tres centésimas


----------



## no_loko (8 Feb 2010)

Despues de meses siguiendola, hoy me metido en ARIA. Está a punto de caramelo. La salida de la figura triangular que lleva unos meses formando va a ser violenta, y obviamente, pienso que al alza. Este es un valor fetiche para mi que me ha hecho ganar bastante pasta en el pasado. Espero que no me decepcione. Un saludo.


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Feb 2010)

no_loko dijo:


> Despues de meses siguiendola, hoy me metido en ARIA. Está a punto de caramelo. La salida de la figura triangular que lleva unos meses formando va a ser violenta, y obviamente, pienso que al alza. Este es un valor fetiche para mi que me ha hecho ganar bastante pasta en el pasado. Espero que no me decepcione. Un saludo.



A las 21:30 comienza una conferencia. El día 11 antes del mercado resultados Q4.

De la conferencia no espero gran cosa... peeerooo, quien sabe lo mismo nos da la sorpresa.

Que tengas fortuna, será también la mía.


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

Solo hay que tener paciencia y resistir la tentación de vender.


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

Wataru, estamos muy laterales en el rango 2.14 2.15 2.16 ... al cierre "tienen" preparado un SPIKE a 2.20USD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Gracias por el apunte....
> 
> IBERIA estuve estudiando la posibilidad cuando estaba verde, tengo que superar el miedo a los cortos. XD



Iberia estan haciendo lo mismo que la fusion con BA,lo que pasa es que en estas fechas hay guano,hay que vigilarla continuamente,no descarto ponerme largo para aprovechar la fusion.Pero creo que ya esta muy recalentada.


----------



## rosonero (8 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> DJ perdiendo :05 - 9:25mínimos diarios




Destr0, ¿cómo era la estrategia de las 09:05 - 09:25 para los días bajistas? ienso:


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

MADRID --El grupo de alimentación español SOS Corporación Alimentaria SA (SOS.MC) dijo el lunes que pretende vender su negocio de arroz como parte del plan de reestructuración de la compañía. 

SOS dijo en una nota al supervisor bursátil español que la venta de activos incluirá el negocio de arroz en España, Estados Unidos y Holanda. 

El proceso de venta y la selección del comprador estará organizado por la entidad financiera Credit Suisse, añadió SOS. 

A finales de octubre del año pasado, SOS presentó su nuevo plan de reestructuración a sus acreedores, con el fin de lograr una prórroga para refinanciar la deuda que contrajo al comprar la marca de aceite Bertolli, durante un proceso de expansión internacional. 

Esta propuesta incluirá la desinversión de varios activos y el incremento de los fondos propios, con el objetivo de reducir a la mitad su deuda en dos años.


----------



## sapito (8 Feb 2010)

Ya que estamos técnicos...
¿se os ocurre como extraer los datos de los gráficos interactivos de R4?
De manera limpia y artomática?


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

Mixtables, Kujire te necesita...en su blog. XD


----------



## fmc (8 Feb 2010)

sapito dijo:


> Ya que estamos técnicos...
> ¿se os ocurre como extraer los datos de los gráficos interactivos de R4?
> De manera limpia y artomática?



yo creo que es más fácil sacar la información que muestra en modo texto....¿algún alma caritativa que sepa de java y le eche un vistazo al código fuente de la web? Yo lo he hecho, pero el java me suena a chino :S


----------



## no_loko (8 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> A las 21:30 comienza una conferencia. El día 11 antes del mercado resultados Q4.
> 
> De la conferencia no espero gran cosa... peeerooo, quien sabe lo mismo nos da la sorpresa.
> 
> Que tengas fortuna, será también la mía.



Vamos a ver. Tengo muchas esperanzas puestas en este valor. Acerté en las subidas de septiembre y noviembre y mi idea es que puede subir por encima de 4,00 USD en el corto plazo. A ver si no hay dos sin tres...

Un saludo.


----------



## destr0 (8 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Destr0, ¿cómo era la estrategia de las 09:05 - 09:25 para los días bajistas? ienso:



Pues cuando se espera que el día siguiente sea bajista, por continuacion de la tendencia de los gusanos o los japos, en teoría siempre se suele hacer un mínimo entre las 9:05 y las 9:10. Justo después, casi siempre se produce un impulso alcista que suele durar unos 20/25 minutos, y en el que se pueden sacar unos 50 puntos en el ibex.

Suele funcionar, pero para asegurarse es importante ver que intenta rebotar y no entrar a lo loco en los primeros minutos pensando que rebotará


----------



## no_loko (8 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Solo hay que tener paciencia y resistir la tentación de vender.



Paciencia es la que he tenido yo para no comprar antes...


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

Algunos las llevamos desde verano... en ARIAd, hemos tenido 5 SPIKES por encima de los 2.6xUSD ... hasta que no tengan aprobado RIDA, seremos un juego de centimeros, han tenido oportunidad de superar el rango de 3.00USD ... muchos fondos se han cansado de esperar.


----------



## sapito (8 Feb 2010)

fmc dijo:


> yo creo que es más fácil sacar la información que muestra en modo texto....¿algún alma caritativa que sepa de java y le eche un vistazo al código fuente de la web? Yo lo he hecho, pero el java me suena a chino :S



Yo estaba pensando en algo tipo winspector o spy++, pero que funcionara dentro de la jvm... estoy buscando algo, si encuentro ya lo comentaré.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Algunos las llevamos desde verano... en ARIAd, hemos tenido 5 SPIKES por encima de los 2.6xUSD ... hasta que no tengan aprobado RIDA, seremos un juego de centimeros, han tenido oportunidad de superar el rango de 3.00USD ... muchos fondos se han cansado de esperar.



Anda que yo las solte en minimos.... y onty me tiene ya cansado...va a ser la proxima victima.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Mixtables, Kujire te necesita...en su blog. XD



Puedes dejarme aqui colgado el link¿?.

Gracias!


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

ONTy no tiene juego para tradear como ARIAd.... allí no venden con las bajadas, en cambio en ARIAd, sueltan al mover el árbol, nunca fallan.


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

8 Feb 2010: Sin rescate… no jugamos Loc@s por el nasdaq


----------



## destr0 (8 Feb 2010)

sapito dijo:


> Yo estaba pensando en algo tipo winspector o spy++, pero que funcionara dentro de la jvm... estoy buscando algo, si encuentro ya lo comentaré.



Yo usaba hace tiempo el abby screenshot reader que es un ocr, e iba impresionante, pero hay que hacer las capturas a mano, aunque se podría integrar con un programa de automatización.

De cualquier forma, R4 tiene interfaz java y html, así que no entiendo para que quieres capturar el java


Edito: tenía html y java. Por lo que veo, ahora ya sólo java


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

sapito dijo:


> No te lo puedo asegurar pq estoy en curro con winzoz, pero diria que el proreal chuta en linux, al ser plataforma web. Pero vamos, que tú con lo tuyo tienes bastante así que creo que te dará lo mismo.
> 
> El tema es que en proreal y en visualchart tienes un indicador de profundidad de mercado donde puedes ves no solo el volumen de cada precio, si no cuantas ordenes habia en cada lado, me explico:
> Profundidad de mercado - InverForo
> ...



No recordaba que era proreal hasta que has dicho lo del web, efectivamente si que lo he mirado alguna vez, aunque el proreal va con java y eso lo soporta Linux sin problemas.

Pero el caso es que aunque hayan montones de plataformas gráficas bastante programables, aun así no se llega a lo que estoy llegando yo con mis bases de datos. Evidentemente no tengo información de profundidad de mercado, no se que agencias mueven el cotarro ni nada pero ¿y que? intento huir un poco de lo que hace todo el mundo, porque los leoncios ya montan el chiringuito sabiendo que es lo que conocen la mayoría de gacelas, cuando sales de ese entorno donde TOOODO el mundo ve lo mismo (cierto que unos más y otros menos) es entonces cuando ves la dimensión de la bolsa de una forma muy distinta.

Hace tiempo leia a Cárpatos diciendo que miraba las órdenes de 10.000 contratos o más para definir que esa era una compra de los leoncios, se me ocurrió hacer lo mismo con mis datos, el tiene su terminal Bloomberg y yo tengo mis datos y mi inventiva, al final consigo una información muy similar y sin pagar.

Y como esta del volumen hay montones de análisis distintos que pueden hacerse sobre los datos, por eso es importante tenerlos almacenados para poder analizarlos, de hecho empecé en bolsa porque sabía que mediante mi ingenio y programas de análisis tendría una ventaja importante sobre los demás.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Feb 2010)

A que hora viene Fich mañana con las 2das Rebajas de Febrero ????


----------



## sapito (8 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Yo usaba hace tiempo el abby screenshot reader que es un ocr, e iba impresionante, pero hay que hacer las capturas a mano, aunque se podría integrar con un programa de automatización.
> 
> De cualquier forma, R4 tiene interfaz java y html, así que no entiendo para que quieres capturar el java
> 
> ...



Hola, en concreto estaba pensando en llevarme los datos tick a tick y el numero de intercambios por precio... pero me gustaria jujanearla en general.
Lo del OCR no me mola mucho, sería un último recurso.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No recordaba que era proreal hasta que has dicho lo del web, efectivamente si que lo he mirado alguna vez, aunque el proreal va con java y eso lo soporta Linux sin problemas.
> 
> Pero el caso es que aunque hayan montones de plataformas gráficas bastante programables, aun así no se llega a lo que estoy llegando yo con mis bases de datos. Evidentemente no tengo información de profundidad de mercado, no se que agencias mueven el cotarro ni nada pero ¿y que? intento huir un poco de lo que hace todo el mundo, porque los leoncios ya montan el chiringuito sabiendo que es lo que conocen la mayoría de gacelas, cuando sales de ese entorno donde TOOODO el mundo ve lo mismo (cierto que unos más y otros menos) es entonces cuando ves la dimensión de la bolsa de una forma muy distinta.
> 
> ...




Mulder, macho eres un máquina.

Seguro que hablo por más de uno cuando te ánimo a currarte un post chulo de técnico y de pillar bases de batos del yahoo para dummies.


----------



## destr0 (8 Feb 2010)

Las 21:30, vendrá ahora la mano de dios?

Edit: Pues parece que ya la están sacando a pasear


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Las 21:30, vendrá ahora la mano de dios?
> 
> Edit: Pues parece que ya la están sacando a pasear













....


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Mulder, macho eres un máquina.
> 
> Seguro que hablo por más de uno cuando te ánimo a currarte un post chulo de técnico y de pillar bases de batos del yahoo para dummies.



La parte de pillar datos es la más sencilla, solo hace falta saber programar un poco para bajarse datos de diario de cualquier valor, la información está disponible ahí.

Para hacerlo en intradía aparte de saber programar basta con buscar un texto que hay por ahí publicado, muy fácil de encontrar en Google.

Creo que es mejor enseñar a pescar en vez de regalar el pescado


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

Mañana rebotón... :cook:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (8 Feb 2010)

La que se esta metiendo una ostia muy guapa es grifols,va de cabeza a los 10 euros su soporte del guano en Marzo,voy a probar suerte si llega a los 10 largo con stop ceñido,por que si cae no se donde va a parar ya.


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mañana rebotón... :cook:



Y tu sin cortos, que papelón!


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Feb 2010)

DP! ¿Ha dicho Berger que iniciamos el trial del 534? ??

Si es así Loko... has triunfado.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> La parte de pillar datos es la más sencilla, solo hace falta saber programar un poco para bajarse datos de diario de cualquier valor, la información está disponible ahí.
> 
> Para hacerlo en intradía aparte de saber programar basta con buscar un texto que hay por ahí publicado, muy fácil de encontrar en Google.
> 
> Creo que es mejor enseñar a pescar en vez de regalar el pescado



Claro coño, pero al menos dinos donde está la pescadería!.

Currate un post para dummies, que si no es tan complicado como dices, no te llevará mucho tiempo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Feb 2010)

ultima hora sin mano de god


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Y tu sin cortos, que papelón!



mamong.... cuando toque suelo me echaré unos larguitos...








Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Feb 2010)

Ha salido en otro hilo, festival del humor.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uGczVEWKgl8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uGczVEWKgl8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Claro coño, pero al menos dinos donde está la pescadería!.
> 
> Currate un post para dummies, que si no es tan complicado como dices, no te llevará mucho tiempo.



Aquí está la pescadería, con ejemplos prácticos y todo, solo hay que seguir las instrucciones:

yahoo data download - Google Search


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Aquí está la pescadería, con ejemplos prácticos y todo, solo hay que seguir las instrucciones:
> 
> yahoo data download - Google Search





¿Y cuánto dices que cobra bloomberg...? ::


----------



## donpepito (8 Feb 2010)

CTIC ... el scam ... ha caído hoy hasta -50% intradía.


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

Vamos a ver, no se que quereis que os diga, hacer una bb.dd. meter los valores ahí, analizarlos, etc. es una cuestión de programar, nada más. No se necesita ningún otro talento.

Buscar un volumen alto que sea igual o superior al tercio más alto del día no es algo complicado una vez se sabe programar y se tienen unos pequeños fundamentos de bb.dd., no es nada del otro mundo. Basta leer, informarse, tener algo de inventiva y, por supuesto, saber programar, pero saber hacerlo de verdad.

El que no sepa programar que aprenda o que no lo intente si no quiere tomarse la molestia, como dice Tonuel más arriba, a preguntar que vale la terminal Bllomberg 

Yo ni siquiera tengo carrera de informático, tampoco el F.P., simplemente cogí un ordenador a los 13 años, me gustó lo de apretar botones y empecé a estudiar por mi mismo, soy un autodidacta nato, todo lo que sé de bolsa también lo aprendí por mi mismo (aunque esto último debe ser común en la mayoría). He llegado a tener trabajos como informático muy bien pagados que algunos titulados de allí no se atrevían a hacer y aprendí Linux (realmente empecé con Xenix en los tempranos 90) porque me di cuenta de que suponía una ventaja competitiva frente a los demás que se dedicarían a aprender windows.

Siempre busco tener una ventaja competitiva allí donde me meto y me suele ir siempre bien, aunque me cueste tiempo meterme y mucho estudio.


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

Ahora recuerdo como en la peli de Wall Street Gekko dice que solo tiene la FP, que la mayoría de los gestores de fondos no son capaces de batir al índice S&P, que los licenciados de Harvard no valen una mierda, que la mayoría son borregos y los borregos van al matadero, etc, etc.

Yo lo entiendo muy bien.


----------



## fmc (8 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Claro coño, pero al menos dinos donde está la pescadería!.
> 
> Currate un post para dummies, que si no es tan complicado como dices, no te llevará mucho tiempo.



es lo que dice Mulder, supersencillo, esta tarde estuve probando a descargar datos..... ahora la cosa está en conseguir el tiempo real


----------



## tonuel (8 Feb 2010)

Yo tengo un sistema bastante mejor que el descargar datos a toro pasado...8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## sapito (8 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora recuerdo como en la peli de Wall Street Gekko dice que solo tiene la FP, que la mayoría de los gestores de fondos no son capaces de batir al índice S&P, que los licenciados de Harvard no valen una mierda, que la mayoría son borregos y los borregos van al matadero, etc, etc.
> 
> Yo lo entiendo muy bien.



Has pensado alguna vez en hacerte un sistema de scalping automático?


----------



## no_loko (8 Feb 2010)

Cierre muy negativo en USA que anticipa bajadas para mañana, pero me sorprende la fortaleza de SAN, y sobre todo, el volumen de negociación que ha tenido hoy al final de la sesión, abultadísimo pero con poco reflejo en el precio. Me mosquea.

Wataru, con Aria estamos en el camino. Si he acertado creo que será será cuestión de pocos días comprobarlo. Un saludo.


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

sapito dijo:


> Has pensado alguna vez en hacerte un sistema de scalping automático?



Si, varias veces. Aunque antes quiero dar con un sistema que funcione bien de verdad durante un rango de tiempo muy amplio y que tenga muy pocos fallos.


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo tengo un sistema bastante mejor que el descargar datos a toro pasado...8:


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Feb 2010)

mañana bkt paga pato


----------



## Diegales (9 Feb 2010)

?Nadie va a decir nada sobre los usanos cerrando por debajo de 10K?


----------



## nief (9 Feb 2010)

Lo nunca visto: una apuesta de 8.000 millones de dólares contra el euro - 8/02/10 - 1895581 - elEconomista.es

Lo nunca visto: una apuesta de 8.000 millones de dólares contra el euro
elEconomista.es
8/02/2010 - 20:02
24 comentarios
Puntúa la noticia : 

Nota de los usuarios: 6.0 ( 5 votos ) 
Imprimir
Enviar
Aumentar texto
Reducir texto

Cotizaciones
EURUSD
1,3646 -0,21% 
Llévate la cotización a tu web
Enlaces relacionados
Así funciona el círculo de la especulación


Traders y fondos de cobertura han apostado alrededor de 8.000 millones de de dólares frente al euro, el mayor balance de posiciones cortas en la moneda única desde su lanzamiento. Según recoge el diario Financial Times, las últimas cifras del Chicago Mercantil Exchange muestran que los inversores aumentaron sus apuestas contra el euro hasta niveles récord en la semana del 2 de febrero. Del riesgo de contagio a los posibles rescates: debates encendidos en la Eurozona.


La acumulación neta de posiciones cortas asciende a más de 40.000 contratos, lo que indica que los inversores están apostando contra la capacidad de la Eurozona para evitar el contagio de los problemas fiscales de Grecia a otros miembros.


----------



## Hagen (9 Feb 2010)

Os paso el ****** que tengo sobre excel es muy cutre, pero no he tenido tiempo para programarlo bien.

1.- En una hoja excel importar datos externos desde web y meterle el siguiente enlace. http://download.finance.yahoo.com/d/quotes.csv?s=^IBEX+FDAX.EX+FESX.EX+^DJI+^GSPC&f=snd1t1l1v

Renombrar la hoja como BASE
2.- Darle a esta macro. 

Sub Macro1()

' Macro1 Macro
' Macro grabada el 23/01/2010 por Daz
With Sheets("BASE").QueryTables.Add(Connection:="URL;http://download.finance.yahoo.com/d/quotes.csv?s=^IBEX+FDAX.EX+FESX.EX+^DJI+^GSPC&f=snd1t1l1v", Destination:=Sheets("BASE").Range("A1"))


.BackgroundQuery = True
.TablesOnlyFromHTML = True
.RefreshStyle = xlOverwriteCells
.Refresh BackgroundQuery:=False
.SaveData = True
End With
Rows("1:6").Select
Selection.Insert Shift:=xlDown
Range("A1").Select
Application.OnTime Now + TimeValue("00:00:10"), "Macro1"

De momento me lo agrupa en un excel, pero para ver cositas esta bien. No es nada comparable a lo que tiene montado Mulder.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Feb 2010)

Buenos días a todos.

Aqui no puedo ver lo que has subido, pero después en el que si que puedo verlo le echo un vistazo.


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

ya tenemos aquí otra vez al gato señorehs... )



Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Feb 2010)

menos mal que ayer tras dos aciertos y un fallo en Zeltia lo deje y me dedique a trabajar, vaya pillada me hubieran metido xd 

¿ como veis el tema hoy ?


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

Una cosita...


¿Han vendido 47 minolles de acciones del SAN esta mañana o me lo ha parecido a mi...? :fiufiu:


Saludos ienso:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Una cosita...
> 
> 
> ¿Han vendido 47 minolles de acciones del SAN esta mañana o me lo ha parecido a mi...? :fiufiu:
> ...



: ¿ donde has visto eso ?

otra cosa........ veo un diferencial de valor muy pequeño entre san y bbva .... no se si apostar a que aumenta.


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> : ¿ donde has visto eso ?




Oí una voz... 8:


----------



## spheratu (9 Feb 2010)

Bueno,a ver que pasa hoy. 
Supongo que habrá rebote,pero como siempre me equivoco,tendremos guano....
O tal vez sea al revés.....la bolsa me confunde.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Feb 2010)

Some of America's biggest food companies say the U.S. could "virtually run out of sugar" if the Obama administration doesn't ease import restrictions amid soaring prices for the key commodity.

In a letter to Agriculture Secretary Thomas Vilsack, the big brands -- including Kraft Foods Inc., General Mills Inc., Hershey Co. and Mars Inc. -- bluntly raised the prospect of a severe shortage of sugar used in chocolate bars, breakfast cereal, ******s, chewing gum and thousands of other products.

More

Read the letter from Hershey, Kraft, Krispy Kreme and others asking the U.S. to allow them to import more sugar.
The companies threatened to jack up consumer prices and lay off workers if the Agriculture Department doesn't allow them to import more tariff-free sugar. Current import quotas limit the amount of tariff-free sugar the food companies can import in a given year, except from Mexico, suppressing supplies from major producers such as Brazil.

While agricultural economists scoff at the notion of an America bereft of sugar, the food companies warn in their letter to Mr. Vilsack that, without freer access to cheaper imported sugar, "consumers will pay higher prices, food manufacturing jobs will be at risk and trading patterns will be distorted."

Officials of many food companies -- several of which are enjoying rising profits this year despite the recession -- declined to comment on how much they might raise prices if they don't get their way in Washington.

View Full Image

Bloomberg
Workers unload imported unprocessed sugar in India. Sugar prices hit a 28-year high in New York as low monsoon rainfall in India threatens to limit cane yields and excess precipitation delayed harvesting in Brazil.

The letter is the latest salvo fired in a long-simmering dispute between U.S. food companies and the sugar industry over federal policy that artificially inflates the domestic price of U.S.-produced sugar in order to support the incomes of politically savvy sugar-beet farmers on the Northern Plains and cane-sugar farmers in the South. Most years, the price food companies pay for U.S. sugar is twice the world level.

Ron Lucchesi, head of procurement for Gonnella Frozen Products in Chicago, which signed the letter, said current U.S. sugar policy distorts pricing. Though sugar accounts for only 0.5% of total costs at Gonnella, soaring sugar prices are "part of the equation" that already has led the company to raise prices for kaiser rolls, hamburgers and hot dogs, all of which include sugar.

The issue is coming to a boil again because sugar prices, both in the U.S. and globally, have soared to unusually high levels for more than a year and show little sign of easing any time soon. Prices of sugar futures contracts have risen 95% so far this year, hitting a 28-year high in recent days. On Wednesday, raw-sugar futures jumped 4.8% to 22.97 cents a pound at the Intercontinental Exchange.

Prices are up because the world is consuming more sugar than farmers are producing. One big factor: The world's largest sugar producer, Brazil, is diverting huge amounts of its cane crop to making ethanol fuel. Likewise, the food industry has complained bitterly in recent years about the U.S. ethanol industry's ravenous appetite for corn, which helped push up prices for that key ingredient too.


More than half of Brazil's sugar-cane crop is processed into ethanol while about one-third of the U.S. corn crop is made into the alternative fuel. An erratic monsoon season in India also has led sugar analysts to reduce their production forecasts for the world's second-largest sugar producer.

At the same time, U.S. sugar supplies are tight. In its monthly report on global farm markets released Wednesday, the Agriculture Department said it expects U.S. sugar supplies by September 2010 to drop 43% from this fall.

According to USDA estimates, the food industry will import about 1.4 million tons of sugar under the tariff-rate quota system during the crop year that ends in late September.

An economist for the Sweetener Users Association, a food-industry trade group, said Wednesday that food executives want to be able to import an additional 450,000 tons of tariff-free sugar by Sept. 30.

As a percent of input costs, sugar varies for food companies. It is about 1%, 8% and 6%, respectively, of the costs for ConAgra Foods Inc., Hershey and Kraft, according to a recent report by Barclays Capital analyst Andrew Lazar.

It's far from clear whether the Obama administration will move to increase the flow of foreign sugar into the U.S. anytime soon. The Agriculture Department released a statement saying it will "continue to review market conditions to ensure...an appropriate safety net for growers" as well as "a stable supply environment."

Earlier this month, Agriculture Undersecretary Jim Miller told a sugar-industry gathering in Utah that he wouldn't rule out a quota increase in the future. However, such a move would probably be politically unpopular among sugar farmers, who have a big voice in Washington through Rep. Collin Peterson, the Minnesota Democrat who is chairman of the House Agriculture Committee. Mr. Peterson, whose district is home to many sugar-beet growers, couldn't immediately be reached for comment Wednesday.


Phillip Hayes, a spokesman for the American Sugar Alliance, a trade group of cane and sugar-beet farmers, said farmers are "absolutely opposed" to expanding the sugar-import quota in part because it would cause the prices received by U.S. growers to sink.

Jack Roney, the alliance's chief economist, said food companies probably wouldn't pass along any savings to consumers from a widened import quota. But each one-cent drop in the price of sugar costs U.S. farmers about $160 million, he said.

"We take offense at any notion of reducing producer prices for sugar having any benefit for consumers, because historically we've never seen any pass-through of lower commodity prices of ingredients," he said. "It really is a profit-increasing opportunity for user companies."

Some big brands aren't jumping into the sugar fight. The big U.S. beverage companies, for example, didn't sign the letter to Mr. Vilsack. Although Coca-Cola Co. and PepsiCo Inc. use sugar in their international beverage business, both companies generally rely on high-fructose corn syrup to sweeten drinks in the U.S., their biggest market.

Coke, of Atlanta, said it hasn't yet felt the impact of the sugar price rise because of continuing hedges on commodities. PepsiCo, the Purchase

Food Firms Warn of Sugar Shortage - WSJ.com


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2010)

A los buenos días!

Hoy lo previsto es que bajemos y lo hagamos lo suficientemente fuerte como para hacer un mínimo semanal, de momento la apariencia es que eso no va a ocurrir que tendremos un rebote y que estamos fuertes.

Sin embargo, el Stoxx a duras penas acaba de cerrar su gap, yo no me fiaría. Para más inri nada más abrir ya nos estamos cayendo con cierta fuerza.

Cuidadín con los largos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Feb 2010)

El Tesoro reducirá un 34% sus emisiones de deuda neta en 2010 · ELPAÍS.com



> El Tesoro pedirá este año unos 225.000 millones de euros a los mercados para financiarse. De esa cifra, 76.800 millones serán emisiones de deuda neta, lo que supone una reducción del 34,2% con respecto a 2009, según la estrategia de financiación anual hecha pública ayer por el organismo dependiente del Ministerio de Economía y explicada en Londres por la directora general del Tesoro, Soledad Núñez.
> 
> La noticia en otros webs
> 
> ...


----------



## spheratu (9 Feb 2010)

Mulder,en que punto te pondrías largo en REP?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Feb 2010)

Buenos dias foro... 

Ayer nos freno en el Ibex la MM50 en 30', recordad que estamos en una Onda1 de C bajista, todo largo es ir contra tendencia hasta acabar esta... Una vez alcanzado objetivo sera momento de ir alcista en el medio plazo... el largo plazo no hace falta decir que es bajista... :rolleye:

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Mulder,en que punto te pondrías largo en REP?



Por 16.82 pasa la MM200, si la asa claramente sería un buen punto de entrada, aunque luego tiene por encima la MM50, pero si pasa la primera es probable que pase la otra, todo dependerá del momento.

No la veo muy clara para entrar, podría rebotar hoy un poco pero me da la impresión de que va a volver por el camino guanístico mañana, aunque es solo una impresión.


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

Como veis BKT para unos largos????


----------



## Catacrack (9 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Como veis BKT para unos largos????



Bankinter

TT International comunica a la CNMV posiciones cortas de 2.171.151 acciones o el 0,4586% del capital.


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Como veis BKT para unos largos????



Yo me pondría largo en BKT a partir de mañana.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Feb 2010)

zeltia comprado a 3,80 :S


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Feb 2010)

Buenos días,

¿Subiendo? Me parece que hoy nos toman otra vez el pelo y nuestro dinero


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

Si, en cuanto aparecen las posis cortas -los fondos- suben la cotiz... BANKINTER en verde. XD


----------



## Hagen (9 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, en cuanto aparecen las posis cortas -los fondos- suben la cotiz... BANKINTER en verde. XD



La han bajado la recomendacion un 20% sobre el valor hoy mismo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Feb 2010)

sus lo tengo dicho, Zeltia esta muy volatil y me estoy convirtiendo en un mileurista intradia en la primera hora de la mañana , voy a tener que llamar al tio la vara


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Feb 2010)

ahi estamos, ya puedo poner stop lost llevandome algo a la saca 

me voy pa la ofi, a ver si en el camino salta o me gano el salario diario


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (9 Feb 2010)

Buenos días a todos.




spheratu dijo:


> Mulder,en que punto te pondrias largo en REP?



SPHERATU: Yo creo que para hacerle esa pregunta a MULDER deberias especificar que entiendes tu por largo.

Lo digo porque me da la sensacion que MULDER actua con ciclos u ondas muy cortos en el tiempo.

¿MULDER has tenido alguna vez una accion mas de un año? ¿Cual es tu record?


Saludos.


----------



## destr0 (9 Feb 2010)

Buenos días, momento de vender (estrategia 9:05 - 9:25)


----------



## Hagen (9 Feb 2010)

Lo que esta claro que el GAP que tenemos en el SP es grande en este contexto de bajadas y debemos ir a cerrarlo.

La subida esta repaldada por el euro


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

Aquí no se mueve ni cristo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Feb 2010)

yo me voy a estar quieteceto esta semana me temo...

No lo veo nada claro.


----------



## spheratu (9 Feb 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EN los tiempos que corren,entender largo como un año me parece un suicidio.En un año pueden pasar tantas cosas que el riesgo es excesivo. Hoy por hoy,largo es un rebote con mas o menos fundamento,así que hablo de semanas a lo sumo.
En otras circunstancias largo sería mucho más,pero no está el horno para bollos.


----------



## fmc (9 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Buenos días, momento de vender (estrategia 9:05 - 9:25)



Impresionante una vez más :Aplauso:


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2010)

Yo creo que se está rifando una ostia y el veredicto va a ser en unos minutos...


----------



## Hagen (9 Feb 2010)

España reduciendo costes.....

Industria plantea una fuerte rebaja de las primas a las fotovoltaicas en Cincodias.com

A todo le llega su San Martin


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> SPHERATU: Yo creo que para hacerle esa pregunta a MULDER deberias especificar que entiendes tu por largo.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, le he dado un punto donde ponerse largo para un plazo mayor del intradía está bien, de todas formas ahora mismo no es tiempo de aguantar largos a largo plazo, eso está claro.

He mantenido unos 4 meses seguidos algunas acciones, aunque ahora ya no lo hago.


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

No me va la página de R4... mecagüen sus muertos...


----------



## fmc (9 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que se está rifando una ostia y el veredicto va a ser en unos minutos...



¿Alguien sabe a qué hora es lo del rating? ienso:


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> EN los tiempos que corren,entender largo como un año me parece un suicidio.En un año pueden pasar tantas cosas que el riesgo es excesivo. Hoy por hoy,largo es un rebote con mas o menos fundamento,así que hablo de semanas a lo sumo.
> En otras circunstancias largo sería mucho más,pero no está el horno para bollos.



Sigo diciendo lo mismo de antes REP hoy sube, pero no creo que aguante, si quieres meterte durante unos dias al menos espera que pase la MM200, aguantar largos estando por debajo es de kamikazes.

Es análisis técnico simple y llano.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Feb 2010)

fmc dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe a qué hora es lo del rating? ienso:



a partir de ahí sí que va a estar claro....


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

Ésto se va a desplomar y yo estoy fuera... Mulder cabronazo dame cortossss.... :´(


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Ésto se va a desplomar y yo estoy fuera... Mulder cabronazo dame cortossss.... :´(



Haberlos mantenido ayer, gallina!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Feb 2010)

Amí si me va tonuel, parece que la han cambiado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Feb 2010)

En qué os vais a poner corotos? electricas?


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

Están concentrando las compras en SAN TEL , de ahí los bandazos en el iBEX.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Feb 2010)

Alguien lleva cortos de Ebro Puleva?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Están concentrando las compras en SAN TEL , de ahí los bandazos en el iBEX.



Estoy pensando en darle al botas previo rating....:abajo:


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Estoy pensando en darle al botas previo rating....:abajo:



y yo al POP... ¿A qué hora es lo del rating....? :cook:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Feb 2010)

hoy habláis muy poco jaja estáis hechos unos "mirapantallas" XD

Por cierto, HL donde está ¿? lleva un tiempo missing.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> y yo al POP... ¿A qué hora es lo del rating....? :cook:



por lo visto es sorpresa....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Feb 2010)

Empiezan a desaparecer los cortos en R4....


Hijos de puta!!! ya han quitado los del SAN...

Me tienen hasta los O_O con no poder darle al botas, me voy a tener que cambiar de broker.


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Empiezan a desaparecer los cortos en R4....
> 
> 
> Hijos de puta!!! ya han quitado los del SAN...



Hace meses que no tienen... a mi me lo vas a contar...


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

Los del SAN están en busca y captura desde los 12,xx€


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Hace meses que no tienen... a mi me lo vas a contar...



Hace 15 min sí que había... he tenido el dedo encima del botón.

Es automático, es querer darle un corto y me los quitan... creo que no voy mal de timing XD


----------



## Catacrack (9 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Empiezan a desaparecer los cortos en R4....
> 
> 
> Hijos de puta!!! ya han quitado los del SAN...
> ...




HL esta en el blog de kujire y va corto en san, los quiere vender (recomprar)... :8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> HL esta en el blog de kujire y va corto en san, los quiere vender (recomprar)... :8:



¿? para unas cosas tan gallina y para otras tan kamikaze...ienso:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Feb 2010)

Parece que nos vamos parriba...

Está complicado, me quedo fuera esperando datos de rating.


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hace 15 min sí que había... he tenido el dedo encima del botón.
> 
> Es automático, es querer darle un corto y me los quitan... creo que no voy mal de timing XD



Pues yo hace meses que veo el botón de venta desactivado... 8:


----------



## Catacrack (9 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues yo hace meses que veo el botón de venta desactivado... 8:



Es por tu bien, los de R4 se preocupan de sus clientes.


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

Seguimos con el plan del bobierno... generar confianza en los mercados,,,, iBEX en verde xxxxxxx.


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

Corto en POP en los 5,075 y sin stop... que sea lo que dios quiera.... 8:



Saludos


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Feb 2010)

En Interdin siempre hay cortos para el SAN. Ahí tenemos vetados los de T5 

Palmado corto en ES50 2660-2670..... vaya tela.


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Es por tu bien, los de R4 se preocupan de sus clientes.



No hay problema... le meto al POP y listo... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

Mulder... me están violando... ¿Cómo tiene lo suyo...? ::


Saludos :cook:


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

Mis sospechas se confirman... están subiendo al SAN, no hay apenas vol en otras cotiz... objetivo prioritario en todos los BRIEFs.


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Mis sospechas se confirman... están subiendo al SAN, no hay apenas vol en otras cotiz... objetivo prioritario en todos los BRIEFs.



Pues que paren pronto porque me estoy haciendo popó... :


----------



## Catacrack (9 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... me están violando...



Yo tambien estoy siendo percutido, espero que ahora venga Bud Spencer a rescatarnos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo tambien estoy siendo percutido, espero que ahora venga Bud Spencer a rescatarnos...



Mejor llama a Chuck Norris ::


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... me están violando... ¿Cómo tiene lo suyo...? ::



Yo de momento no tengo razón para preocuparme en las CRI.

Los leoncios se han puesto a vender al inicio de la sesión y a partir de las 10 están compradores, ya veremos que pretenden, de momento están superando máximos.

Aunque sigo pensando que hoy nos caeremos como está previsto, en algún momento del dia.


----------



## Catacrack (9 Feb 2010)

7 | kujire
02/09/2010 a 5:33 

Hannibal, dile a Tone que deje al POP tranquilo … ya habrá tiempo


----------



## Depeche (9 Feb 2010)

Me acabo de poner corto otra vez en Inditex, a 42,53
Cerré posición en Abertis esta mañana al mismo precio que habia abierto cortos,perdí solamente comisiones.
Inditex puede ser buena opción según mis cáculos.


----------



## Hagen (9 Feb 2010)

Abiertos cortos a AEGON,

Tenemos que caer hoy, subidas miercoles y jueves, y el viernes al guano


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Feb 2010)

Corto de nuevo ES: 2673


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2010)

De momento ya tenemos todos los ingredientes para una bull-trap, ahora veremos si la materializan.


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo de momento no tengo razón para preocuparme en las CRI.




Pues imagínate yo con el Popular... :XX:



Saludos


----------



## destr0 (9 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Corto de nuevo ES: 2673



bien jugado







Tienes objetivo inmediato en 2662


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

Quiero sangreeee.... Hannibal.... dónde estás malanmandril... 



Saludos


----------



## Hagen (9 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Quiero sangreeee.... Hannibal.... dónde estás malanmandril...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Esta con Kujire, la va a tener que pasar un % sobre sus plusvalias....


----------



## pyn (9 Feb 2010)

Buenos días,
veo sentimiento generalizado de cortos, mal asunto que tanta gacela reme en la misma dirección. Por el momento esto no tiene pinta de cambiar, estarán esperando la noticia para salid disparados hacia 1 sitio u otro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> bien jugado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sé no sé ienso:

SL en 2681, me da que saltará :´(


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Feb 2010)

Lo de HL con Kuji es muy gracioso, le pregunta qué hacer y cómo pero luego no le hace caso muchas veces.. o hace y después pregunta...


----------



## Hagen (9 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Lo de HL con Kuji es muy gracioso, le pregunta qué hacer y cómo pero luego no le hace caso muchas veces.. o hace y después pregunta...



Es que es un poco ludopata, y no sabe estar sin estar en el mercado


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Feb 2010)

Cuando todo el mundo va corto, algo me dice que al menos durante un rato es razonable ir largo.

Me apuesto un cafe con leche a que si bajan el rating todo esto sube como la espuma


----------



## ghkghk (9 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos días,
> veo sentimiento generalizado de cortos, mal asunto que tanta gacela reme en la misma dirección. Por el momento esto no tiene pinta de cambiar, estarán esperando la noticia para salid disparados hacia 1 sitio u otro.




En vista de mis 650 euros ganados en la Super Bowl, voy a cambiar de casa de apuetas. Voy a dejar el IBEX por Unibet.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Feb 2010)

Post de apoyo a HL


----------



## pyn (9 Feb 2010)

Es que vamos a ver, si siempre se ha dicho que se compre con el rumor y se venda con la noticia (en caso de ir largo) ¿qué harán los HF para ir cortos? Pues justo lo contrario ¿no? ¿Alguien me puede decir que noticia hubo la semana pasada para bajar un 10%? ¿No se supone que una noticia como la de hoy es la que tendría que hacer bajar el mercado? Todo esto son especulaciones mias, pero vamos, que creo que salga lo que salga los leones ya han descontado eso hace días.


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

Da igual... ponte corto en el ibex y échate a dormir... :Baile:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

CRITERIA, no tiene +eggs que cerrar en ROJO, todas sus cotizadas están pa'el arrastre hoy: GAS NATURAL - REPSOL - TELEFONICA


----------



## sapito (9 Feb 2010)

Corto en ABG a 19,68...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Feb 2010)

Mulder, echame las cartas para VW.


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Mulder, echame las cartas para VW.




¿Buenos fundamentales...? 



Saludos


----------



## sapito (9 Feb 2010)

> Fitch Telecon: Euro Area Sovereign Risks; Tuesday 9 February; 15:00 GMT/16:00 CET
> 
> LONDON--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Fitch Ratings' Sovereign group will host a teleconference on Tuesday 9 February, 15:00 GMT / 16:00 CET, to discuss sovereign risks in the Euro Area with particular focus on prospects for Greece (BBB+/ Negative Outlook), Portugal (AA/Negative Outlook) and Spain (AAA/Stable Outlook).
> 
> ...



Fitch Telecon: Euro Area Sovereign Risks; Tuesday 9 February; 15:00 GMT/16:00 CET | Business Wire

Y por otro lado, lectura obligatoria según cárpatos:
An EU Protectorate: How Brussels Is Trying to Prevent a Collapse of the Euro - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News - International


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Feb 2010)

La calma previa a la tormenta......... tic, tac, tic, tac


----------



## spheratu (9 Feb 2010)

Hamijos,una pregunta os hago, alguno usa el finanfor? que tal resulta este pogramilla?
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Buenos fundamentales...?
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Sobresalientes.


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Sobresalientes.



Pregúntale a Lecter...


----------



## Hagen (9 Feb 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Hamijos,una pregunta os hago, alguno usa el finanfor? que tal resulta este pogramilla?
> Saludos cordiales.



no tengo ni idea, lo mejor es el cachondo que lo lleva.

YouTube - Antonio Sáez del Castillo en Intereconomia.com


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> no tengo ni idea, lo mejor es el cachondo que lo lleva.
> 
> YouTube - Antonio Sáez del Castillo en Intereconomia.com



No te equivoques... :no:


el ejperto que lo lleva es Jaume Germà... :XX:



un respeto a don Antonio... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Feb 2010)

Nos está entrando flato eh...


----------



## destr0 (9 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT, ahí tienes los 2662. Siguiente soporte 2652,5

Posible punto de rebote ya mismo


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> R3v3nANT, ahí tienes los 2662. Siguiente soporte 2652,5
> 
> Posible punto de rebote ya mismo



No jodas... que acabo de entrar en plusvas... :Baile:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## destr0 (9 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> No jodas... que acabo de entrar en plusvas... :Baile:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



El rebote es como mucho hasta 2669, tranquilo


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Mulder, echame las cartas para VW.



Ni se te ocurra entrar en ella largo hasta que no supere como mínimo los 67 euros, que es la MM20, lleva siglos debajo de las medias y ha ido bajando conforme se espera que haga, solo una vez superó la MM20 y le sirvió de techo.

Ni olerla hasta que no se vea algo convincente.

edito: Esto de las medias podrías verlo tu mismo, con el Google o el Yahoo se puede ver fácilmente, si está por encima y quieres ponerte largo entonces si que te puedo recomendar el mejor momento.


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

MTS es la señal... de +2,00% a +0,39% XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

jurjurjur... :Baile:


----------



## pyn (9 Feb 2010)

¿Qué habeis tocado?


----------



## aksarben (9 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> MTS es la señal... de +2,00% a +0,39% XDDDDDDDDD



Y ABG parece perder fuelle...


----------



## destr0 (9 Feb 2010)

Siguiente punto de posible rebote en el stoxx 2652,5, como he dicho antes, y rebote como mucho hasta 2662

De todas formas, el rating de grecia, portugal y españa lo sueltan a las 15:00, así que de ahora a entonces esto va para abajo, no creo que los MM se quieran arriegar a ponerse largo por si acaso


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

MTS es la señal cuando nos vamos al WANO.... es lo que quiero decir!!! XDDDD


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

que alguien levante el tapón de una vez... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

Perdonen las molestias, pero el becario se ha pegado el curre de elaborarlo y teniamos que ponerlo por eggs, nos han pagado. XD


------

MADRID (EFE)--Los mercados financieros españoles se estabilizan el martes entre los esfuerzos del Gobierno por convencer a los inversores de que puede poner sus cuentas en orden, así como las especulaciones que sugieren que Europa podrían estar preparando el rescate de Grecia. 

"El tema clave del día es el rumor de que Trichet abandonó Australia pronto para regresar a Europa, y esto estaría relacionado con una intervención en Grecia", comenta Dirk Schnitker, operador de Capital Markets. 

"El euro ha subido frente al dólar por esto y debería dar impulso a España también", añadió. 

Una portavoz del Banco Central Europeo dijo el martes que Trichet abandonará las reuniones con el Banco de la Reserva de Australia en Sidney antes de lo previsto para asistir a la cumbre de la Unión Europea del 11 de febrero. 

El euro subió el martes en la negociación asiática y a primera hora de la sesión europea. La moneda única se anotaba un repunte del 0,5% frente al dólar y cotizaba en US$1,3720 a las 0900 GMT. 

Los analistas de divisas señalaron que esta reunión de la UE ya estaba programada desde hace algún tiempo. 

No obstante, cuando la percepción negativa del euro se sitúa en niveles récord, el tono pesimista va desapareciendo. Eso significa que las noticias que apuntan a una solución de la crisis griega se están contemplando como una señal para comprar euros. 

La negociación a primera hora reflejó que la mejoría del ánimo inversor se ha contagiado a los activos españoles. En las últimas semanas, ha crecido la preocupación entre los inversores por los países considerados más golpeados por la crisis económica --Grecia, España y Portugal--. 

Los diferenciales de las coberturas ante impagos de la deuda de España a cinco años no variaban a primera hora del martes en 172,5 puntos básicos, según un operador, lo que significa que el coste anual de asegurar EUR10 millones de deuda pública ante impago durante cinco años sigue siendo de EUR172.500. A principios de enero, el coste era inferior a EUR100.000. 

El diferencial entre el bono español a diez años y el bund alemán se redujo a 97 puntos básicos desde 101 puntos básicos. 

A las 1052 GMT, el IBEX-35 subía un 0,3% a 10.233,9 puntos, impulsado por las alzas del sector bancario. El índice de referencia portugués, el PSI-20, avanzaba un 0,1% a 7.444 puntos. 

Durante una comparecencia ante miembros del Partido Socialista en el Senado, el presidente español José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero dijo el martes que su Gobierno ya ha comenzado un plan para reducir el déficit público, que incluye una reducción de gasto de EUR50.000 millones y subidas de impuestos hasta 2013. 

Para remontar la crisis se necesitan "serios esfuerzos" y "sacrificios por todos", dijo Zapatero, pero añadió que el Gobierno no recortará los servicios sociales. "Saldremos de esta crisis", señaló. 

Una delegación del Ministerio de Economía español viajó a Londres el lunes y París el martes para reunirse con inversores y explicarles los planes de reducción de déficit de España. 


El déficit público de España aumentó el año pasado hasta el 11,4% del producto interior bruto. El Gobierno estima que el déficit en 2010 será del 9,8% del PIB, para después caer al 7,5% en 2011, al 5,3% en 2012 y al 3% en 2013.


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2010)

Dudo que haya minirebote al alza, en el Stoxx acaban de tirar de la cadena.

¿No oyen el ruido a cisterna?


----------



## Claca (9 Feb 2010)

Buenas, 

Cárpatos nos aclara esta bajada repentina:
_
Esta vuetla a la baja se debe a que el BCE ha dicho que Trichet aceptó estar en la reunión del jueves el mes pasado y que ha venido antes de Australia por problemas de logística, lo que anula parte de la especulación que hay sobre un posible plan de rescate a Grecia a tratar el jueves. En unos minutos lo "arrejuntamos" todo y lo contamos._


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

Chameleon, SLR con el recorte de primas a las fotovol.... pa'el infierno.


----------



## destr0 (9 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Dudo que haya minirebote al alza, en el Stoxx acaban de tirar de la cadena.
> 
> ¿No oyen el ruido a cisterna?



Falta aún tocar los 2652,5 para volver a la cota de los 2669. Luego le veo movimiento hasta el mínimo intradía en 2642,5, minirebote de nuevo hasta más o menos los 2650 y finalmente perderá los mínimos, con proyección a los 2635, como mínimo.

Todo esto antes de las 15:00, por supuesto, que es cuando vienen los ratings


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Todo esto antes de las 15:00, por supuesto, que es cuando vienen los ratings




Me parece que hoy no voy a comer tranquilo...


----------



## fmc (9 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Falta aún tocar los 2652,5 para volver a la cota de los 2669. Luego le veo movimiento hasta el mínimo intradía en 2642,5, minirebote de nuevo hasta más o menos los 2650 y finalmente perderá los mínimos, con proyección a los 2635, como mínimo.
> 
> Todo esto antes de las 15:00, por supuesto, que es cuando vienen los ratings



ojo, que en el enlace que puso sapito un par de páginas más atrás dice 15:00 GMT / 16:00 CET


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Falta aún tocar los 2652,5 para volver a la cota de los 2669. Luego le veo movimiento hasta el mínimo intradía en 2642,5, minirebote de nuevo hasta más o menos los 2650 y finalmente perderá los mínimos, con proyección a los 2635, como mínimo.
> 
> Todo esto antes de las 15:00, por supuesto, que es cuando vienen los ratings



Pues a las 12 le han metido un buen paquetón (el más gordo del día) a la baja en 2662, si llega a 2669 saltarían stops de cortos, por eso no veo claro ese rebotillo.


----------



## destr0 (9 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Me parece que hoy no voy a comer tranquilo...



Pero ni tú ni nadie...


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Falta aún tocar los 2652,5 para volver a la cota de los 2669. Luego le veo movimiento hasta el mínimo intradía en 2642,5, minirebote de nuevo hasta más o menos los 2650 y finalmente perderá los mínimos, con proyección a los 2635, como mínimo.
> 
> Todo esto antes de las 15:00, por supuesto, que es cuando vienen los ratings



Dejo orden de venta en 2667 "por si".


----------



## destr0 (9 Feb 2010)

fmc dijo:


> ojo, que en el enlace que puso sapito un par de páginas más atrás dice 15:00 GMT / 16:00 CET



Cierto, no me dí cuenta pero los ratings son a las 16:00 hora española!


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

FERROVIAL tiende al negativo.... ayer intentaron dejarla en 7,00€ pero no tienen munición.... es cuestión de minutos que pase al rojito.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> FERROVIAL tiende al negativo.... ayer intentaron dejarla en 7,00€ pero no tienen munición.... es cuestión de minutos que pase al rojito.



Les tienes ganas eh?!?!!? :


----------



## destr0 (9 Feb 2010)

2662,5 en el stoxx y toca darse la vuelta


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

Tengo miedo a los cortos... en CINTRA me echaron en 4.2x€ ... además son paisanos. XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Feb 2010)

Me han cepillado en SAN,el botas esta muy fuerte.
Miro para cortos BME buscando punto de entrada.


----------



## destr0 (9 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me han cepillado en SAN,el botas esta muy fuerte.
> Miro para cortos BME buscando punto de entrada.



Pierdes porque nunca buscas puntos de entrada. Entras al calor de la subida/bajada y en una posición mala.

Estudia las gráficas y busca máximos y mínimos donde puede rebotar, y compra/vende ahí, pero no en otro sitio


----------



## destr0 (9 Feb 2010)

Por cierto, ahí viene la bajada que os he dicho por el stoxx 

Objetivo inmediato 2652,5 de nuevo para ver si intenta rebote, y sino 2642,5


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Pierdes porque nunca buscas puntos de entrada. Entras al calor de la subida/bajada y en una posición mala.
> 
> Estudia las gráficas y busca máximos y mínimos donde puede rebotar, y compra/vende ahí, pero no en otro sitio



Dame tu alguno del san,a ver como lo ves.


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2010)

Que a nadie se le ocurra nunca intradiar con CRI, que brutos son, la suben, pasan máximos del día y la tiran a los mínimos todo en un acto seguido.

Es más seguro y tranquilo el Ibex grande o el forex o, incluso, el petroleo


----------



## Desencantado (9 Feb 2010)

Toca hoy guano? Es por ponerme a currar o hacer palomitas...


----------



## destr0 (9 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Dame tu alguno del san,a ver como lo ves.



Ahora está bastante lateral, no te recomiendo entrar si el stoxx no pierde mínimos (2642,5) o supera claramente los 2662,5

Para intradiar, veo mejor futuros de índices, porque no están tan manipulados como los de las acciones por sus cuidadores

Los cortos o largos de acciones, déjalos para medio plazo, o cuando veas una tendencia muy clara y constante a lo largo del día (típico día que encaja todo en un claro canal)


----------



## destr0 (9 Feb 2010)

Desencantado dijo:


> Toca hoy guano? Es por ponerme a currar o hacer palomitas...



A las 16:00 se verá


----------



## destr0 (9 Feb 2010)

Por cierto, como veis me encanta el scalping


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

Luca, MPEL haciendo suelo o buscandolo?


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me han cepillado en SAN,el botas esta muy fuerte.


----------



## Hagen (9 Feb 2010)

El euro apuntalando la subida

EuroFX Mar 2010 1.3763 +0.0092


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

Novavax, Inc. - Google Finance

PM me van a dar hoy lo mio....

pd: son 100accs


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Novavax, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> PM me van a dar hoy lo mio....
> 
> pd: son 100accs



Al más puro estilo MESA. Huyeee!!!! jaja

Sobre las Arias, me tranquiliza que Kuji dijera que puede subir unos centimillos... 
Leí que otra de las drogas anti-mutación le van a dar largas, no funciona.
Más buenas noticias para el AP534.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

Lo que realmente necesita ARIAd, son manos fuertes que entren con nuevos ofrecimientos, pero eso si, a un precio de 3.00 / 4.00USD por acción, como hacen las buenas smallcaps con exito, sin ir más lejos NVAX, cuando subieron a 7.00USD soltaron papelitos ... y la última de diciembre a 3.10USD

Necesitamos crear confianza, y ahora solo tenemos centimeros jugando con las gacelas... los 2.50USD solo los vemos cuando hay noticias -resultados- a cortisimo plazo.

Harán todo lo posible para que los resultados del 4T salgan mejor de lo esperado... aunque Harvey nos puede hacer la cama, con el temita de sacar papeles a 2.00USD con la excusa de ir solos con 534.


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

Vaya timadores,,,, CTIC con las ganas de recuperar lo suyo:

Cell Therapeutics, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Deudor (9 Feb 2010)

Triangulazo cerca del vértice a reventar proximamente en sus pantallas.
Nos va a fulminar por algun lado.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Feb 2010)

Me cago en todo,me han saltado el stop del corto gordo del ibex,35 puntos a tomar por culooooooooo.
A mi me da que lo estan subiendo para soltar,con el rollo del rescate,veo guano en el ibex,pero ya no me la juego mas hoy hasta las 4:05.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me cago en todo,me han saltado el stop del corto gordo del ibex,35 puntos a tomar por culooooooooo.
> A mi me da que lo estan subiendo para soltar,con el rollo del rescate,veo guano en el ibex,pero ya no me la juego mas hoy hasta las 4:05.



Hannibal, para. Vas a salir sin un duro de aquí y con una enfermedad...

Allá tú. :X


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Feb 2010)

Yo dejé corto en el ES a 2667 y me encuentro que ha entrado y casi me tira el SL en 2681, ahora parece que está bajando uuufffff

Mirad esto:

Las cinco mayores cajas venden el doble de viviendas que toda la banca del Ibex

Los bancos y cajas tienen unos 100.000 pisos declarados en sus balances (el stock total son 1.000.000 aprox). La cuestión es que este año 2.009 entre todas las entidades de crédito han conseguido vender SÓLO un 15% de lo que tienen. Teniendo en cuenta que:
Este año se van a vender menos pisos y van tener más embargos da que van a estar como poco unos 15 años para vender todo el tocho que tienen, sólo los bancos y cajas.
Default incoming!


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

POLE... :Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Feb 2010)

Asco de servidor!


----------



## kokaine (9 Feb 2010)

Bueno mi operacion de hoy me ha salido redonda, esto unas pequeñas plusvalias para poder cagarla 3 o 4 veces jejej: Vendido en 2682 y comprado en 2653.


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

Wataru... ARIAd.... soltada.. activada... estoy vendiendo algunas en 2.28 2.29 ... llevo mucha carga.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (9 Feb 2010)

MULDER.

No he seguido mucho la sesion del Ibex, pero lo resumiria en 

POCO VOLUMEN y

ALTA VOLATILIDAD oscilando rojo, verde, rojo, verde y entre +1 y - 1


¿Como lo has visto tu, maestro?


Al final RESCATE A GRECIA.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

En NVAX estamos acumulando para un super SPIKE con las noticias de MEXICO, existe un 80% de exito en la aprobación... ya me entiendes... al estilo JONDELIS. XD


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Feb 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> MULDER.
> 
> No he seguido mucho la sesion del Ibex, pero lo resumiria en
> 
> ...




¿donde aparece la noticia?


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> MULDER.
> 
> No he seguido mucho la sesion del Ibex, pero lo resumiria en
> 
> ...



Desde luego han dado 1000 vueltas para bajar hoy, parece que no tenían mucha intención.

Ahora tocan largos rabiosos.


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

* Approved: Acorda (ACOR) Ampyra, MS walking. $70M; $280-500M
* Approved: Auxilium (AUXL) Xiaflex for Dupuytren’s. $24M; $400M
* Feb 12: Cadence (CADX) pain drug acetavance. $25M; $500M
* Feb 13: Gilead (GILD) CF drug Cayston (aztreonam). ?; $300M
* Feb 28: Shire (SHPGY) velaglucerase, Gaucher’s. $75M; $300M
* March 5: Amylin (AMLN), Exenatide LAR, diabetes. ?; $1.25B
* April 23: Cell Thera (CTIC) pixantrone, lymphoma. ?; $50M-$1B* 
* May 1: Dendreon (DNDN) Provenge, prostate ca. $90M; $1.5B
* May 4: Intermune (ITMN) IPF drug pirfenidone. $36M; $1B
* March or July?: Amgen (AMGN) bone drug Prolia. $95M; $4B
* Late July: NicOx (COX.PA) arthritis drug naproxcinod. ?; $1.5B
* Sept 25: Human Genome (HGSI) Benlysta, lupus. $300M; $4B
* Late Oct: Shire Fabry drug Replagal. $209M; $265M
* Late Oct: Vivus (VVUS) obesity drug Qnexa. ?; $1B
* Late Oct: Orexigen (OREX) obesity drug Contrave. ?; $1B
* TBD: Arena (ARNA) obesity drug lorcaserin. ?; $850M
* TBD: MannKind (MNKD) diabetes drug Afrezza. $25M; $597M

*Note: Estimates for pixantrone sales are all over the map.


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

¿Dónde coño se meten los de Fitch cuando se les necesita...? 8:



Saludos 8:


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Dónde coño se meten los de Fitch cuando se les necesita...? 8:



Eso estaría diciendo el ZoPenco ayer, billetera en mano


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

Están agazapados, no querian que el bobierno les acusara de conspiradores contra el reino de España. XD


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Feb 2010)

S&P rebaja la perspectiva de Citi y BoA a "negativa" - 9/02/10 - 1897962 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... ARIAd.... soltada.. activada... estoy vendiendo algunas en 2.28 2.29 ... llevo mucha carga.



Haces bien... si sigue subiendo la bolsa, el euro también lo hará. Compensas una posible subida del precio de las acciones con la perdida por el cambio.

Además rebajas riesgos. He leído que en el 2Q comenzaran el trial del Ap534, pero mundial... si no contamos con el $$$ de Merck ya sabes lo que pasará.

Un saludo

Ed: ¿No has pensado en hacerte con unas pocas opciones?

Catacrack, haber si tienes Eggs de vender las hytm... no se mueven.


----------



## Deudor (9 Feb 2010)

Esto de las subidas en bolsa con el plan de rescate a Grecia es igual que cuando subió la bolsa un huevo por los planes de ayuda y rescates bancarios.
¿Y que pasó?
Pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

Esperemos que mañana el ibex vaya a cerrar el gap... 



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

Tengo mis dudas en los resultados, lo mismo meten una bajadita de nuevo con la excusa... está acción sube cuando los MMs quieren, y es para acumular / soltar, nunca estamos seguros. XD


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Feb 2010)

Ya vuelve a funcionar esto¿?


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2010)

Vamos con el informe diario sobre el volumen de los leoncios, hoy los datos están bastant claros:

El saldo del día ha sido netamente comprador, aunque han metido pequeñas cargas bajistas al principio de la mañana, a las 12 y a las 17, donde han vendido hasta el final de la sesión, no han llegado a estar en saldo negativo en ningún momento.

En subasta se han puesto compradores natos, han animado a los cortos hasta el final de la sesión para tirarse el pegote alcista en subasta, hoy no hay dudas ni nada parecido, todo arriba para mañana.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Feb 2010)

A ver esos ejpertos ¿ quien se moja ? 

vereis, creo que de aqui a que presengte resultados Zeltia ( o el dia que los presente ) va a haber un rebote fuerte, de momento suelo entrar y salir a primera hora de la mañana hasta que voy a la ofi.... no me ha ido mal.

Hoy a ultima hora meti orden de compra por que me quise quedar dentro para mañana, pero no me entro por segundos , la puse a 3,83 y he visto que se vendieron acciones a ese precio pero se me adelanto algun espabilao.

Bueno, el aso es que ahora veo el down subiendo un 2 % mientras que a las 5:35 cuando cerro el ibex subia un 0,94 %, asi que me temo que mañana habra apertura alcista 

¿ que hago ? compro nada mas abrir.... espero por si se desincha

Venga, algun adivino que se moje xd


----------



## Interesado (9 Feb 2010)

Me extrañaría mucho que sigamos subiendo mucho más allá de los 10400.



Cárpatos dijo:


> Los datos de que disponemos de instituciones son concluyentes, siguen vendedoras, y es más cada día incrementan su saldo vendedor. Por lo tanto todos los rebotes que vemos no son fiables.
> 
> En el mundillo hedge solo se habla de abrir nuevos cortos, unos esperando que se acerque al nivel de resistencia de 1.085 y otros si se pierde cerca del cierre el nivel de soporte de 1.040 más algo de soporte. Por debajo de este nivel las ventas podrían ser muy agresivas pues se habla de objetivo cercano a 1.000.


----------



## sapito (9 Feb 2010)

Parece que Calopez se ha unido al botas y a R4 en su tarea de sabotearnos...
yo cerré los cortos de ABG con 11 cts de beneficio, menos da una piedra. Me daba yuyu quedarme con la posición abierta!


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (9 Feb 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿donde aparece la noticia?




Lo he oido en Intereconomia.

Pero mira, lo he buscado en Cotizalia por si aca y esta aqui.

El bono aleman abajo, la deuda española mejor. Triple AAA, los leoncios comprando en subasta....

Rescate a Grecia a la vista

Uno de los condicionantes de la bolsa eliminado.

Ahora quedan los balances de los bancos. El niquelao.


----------



## Claca (9 Feb 2010)

Cortos en el servidor de burbuja.info, largos en el blog de Kujire.

No falla nunca, altra rentabilidad garantizada.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Feb 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Lo he oido en Intereconomia.
> 
> Pero mira, lo he buscado en Cotizalia por si aca y esta aqui.
> 
> ...



Se lo han tomado bien, ese 2% en el S&P,...tanto que no me lo creo

Como falle algo Tonuel puede adelantar la mascletá


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Feb 2010)

Alemania tiene listo el rescate de Grecia con el respaldo de la Unión Europea, según el FT Deutschland - Cotizalia.com


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

Saludos )


----------



## Hagen (9 Feb 2010)

toma tonuel para tus cortos....

Report of EU Help for Greece Is Now Described as 'Unfounded' - CNBC


----------



## Blackbird (9 Feb 2010)

Pero diablos, que alguien ponga orden. Se salva o no se salva la tierra del iogurt? Tantas voces contradictorias que me pierdo. 
Algun alma bondadosa puede poner un resumen, o link a resumen?


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (9 Feb 2010)

Se salva la tierra de la democracia, de la civilizacion occidental.


Lo tienes en Expansion, En Cotizalia (El Confidencial), ... 

Intereconomia,...

Ya sabiamos que se iba a salvar. Para algo estan en la UE y en el euro.


----------



## chollero (9 Feb 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Pero diablos, que alguien ponga orden. Se salva o no se salva la tierra del iogurt? Tantas voces contradictorias que me pierdo.
> Algun alma bondadosa puede poner un resumen, o link a resumen?



Με οκτώ κλιμάκια η νέα κλίμακα
Αφορολόγητο με αποδείξεις 30%
Τελευταία ενημέρωση: 09/02/2010 18:34
Νέα φορολογική κλίμακα, με οκτώ επιμέρους κατηγορίες και αφορολόγητο με συλλογή αποδείξεων, ίσων με το 30% του εισοδήματος περιλαμβάνει το νέο φορολογικό νομοσχέδιο. Παράλληλα, προβλέπεται η κατάργηση της αυτοτελούς φορολόγησης -με εξαίρεση τους τόκους των καταθέσεων και των ομολόγων- ενώ ανακοινώθηκε και η εισοδηματική πολιτική. 


TA NEA On-line

por si no te habia quedado claro


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (9 Feb 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Se salva la tierra de la democracia, de la civilizacion occidental.
> 
> 
> Lo tienes en Expansion, En Cotizalia (El Confidencial), ...
> ...



Y ademas de salvarse, W. S. sube con fuerza

Mañana las naves griegas se dirigiran a tomar TROYA-35, donde esta Helena. Y van a dejar TROYA-35 verde-verde-verde-verde 

¿A que si MULDER?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Feb 2010)

Oygan... necesito play para PLD, y CZZ.

Que ya no sé a que romeria acudir...


----------



## Blackbird (9 Feb 2010)

Bueno, entonces, quedamos que para mañana largos. Alguna preferencia? Que tal SAN? Ya ha recibido lo suyo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Feb 2010)

Yo no sé que coño nos pasa a los españoles con el Santander, debe ser la variante del gen del ladrillo.

Por diooooos! manteneros alejados del Emilione, que cuando coja confianza os planta otra ampliación de capital de buen rollito eh!


----------



## no_loko (9 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... ARIAd.... soltada.. activada... estoy vendiendo algunas en 2.28 2.29 ... llevo mucha carga.



Deja ya de vender, anda. Déjala subir por encima de 2,30....

Lleva toda la tarde 2,28-2,29 y tiene toda la pinta de seguir así hasta el final de la sesión. Por tus ventas, colijo que no la ves por encima de 2,30 hoy ni en próximas sesiones. Un saludo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Feb 2010)

Mañana es el típico día que nos pillan a todos largos y nos dan por kk! :S


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Feb 2010)

no_loko dijo:


> Deja ya de vender, anda. Déjala subir por encima de 2,30....
> 
> Lleva toda la tarde 2,28-2,29 y tiene toda la pinta de seguir así hasta el final de la sesión. Por tus ventas, colijo que no la ves por encima de 2,30 hoy ni en próximas sesiones. Un saludo.



Juuuasss he venido al hilo para escribir lo mismo... DP! para ya...

Deja que algún trader se gane el pan...

Un saludo

Yo no se cuantas llevaras... pero unas pocas seguro +200k??


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

Irvine Sensors Corporation - Google Finance

No te preocupes, que hay cola para vender por encima de 2.30USD antes que filtren las noticias de la venta a 2.00USD

XD


----------



## sapito (9 Feb 2010)

Los cuidadores de aria lo tienen que estar flipando con la mano fuerte del día!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Feb 2010)

Bueno, ya sabeis que yo de técnico no tengo ni puta idea, pero hay una figura que puso Carpatos hara unos meses, ( bajista), y es calcada a la de Acciona... No sé como la vereis


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

La voy a dejar subir a 2.30USD por ser vosotros. XD


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Feb 2010)

En Aria que vais bajistas o alcistas?


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

Largosssssss


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> La voy a dejar subir a 2.30USD por ser vosotros. XD



`__´ Odio que digas lo de los 2$.... jaja Pero como ya se que fallas más que una escopeta de feria... me tranquiliza. jajaja

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

Estoy liquidando toda la posición... es una locura... pero no me ha gustado nada el temita de merck.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Estoy liquidando toda la posición... es una locura... pero no me ha gustado nada el temita de merck.



Explícate, please...


----------



## sapito (9 Feb 2010)

Hola,
a ver si alguien me explica una cosa.
Hoy Cárpatos ha puesto esto:

Wolf Waves (Ondas de Wolf)

Es interesante, pero no entiendo qué quiere decir esto...



> El tiempo objetivo estimado (TOE) estará sobre la linea extendida 2-4



Graaaaaacias.


----------



## no_loko (9 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> La voy a dejar subir a 2.30USD por ser vosotros. XD




JA,JA,JA...Ha subido a 2,31...Eres un crack.

¿Por qué vendes?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Feb 2010)

DP yo compraría ahora. Así que vende.


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

Ya he vendido todas las acciones...

Tengo mis dudas que merck nos pague antes de los resultados del segundo semestre... van a vender nuevas acciones y no quiero verme en la situación de octubre, visitando los 1.75USD ...

Ahora tengo una gran posición en NVAX ... mi limite eran 6 meses de aguante, desde agosto... hasta febrero... no quiero tentar la suerte y perder el capital/plusv.

Los que esten dentro, os deseo las mejores plusvalías

No descarto volver, si el precio es atractivo, e incluso subir con el tren en marcha. XD


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya he vendido todas las acciones...
> 
> Tengo mis dudas que merck nos pague antes de los resultados del segundo semestre... van a vender nuevas acciones y no quiero verme en la situación de octubre, visitando los 1.75USD ...
> 
> ...



Ah bueno, entiendo que ver todos los días grandes variaciones en la cuenta y tal ha de ser duro. 

Como dijo Luca, si pasamos los 2.90$ volará, ahí si te interesa, puedes volver a entrar.

De todas formas, mañana le pediré a Kuji, que le de a la Play para ver si son todo gacelillas... 

Un saludo


----------



## Blackbird (9 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Yo no sé que coño nos pasa a los españoles con el Santander, debe ser la variante del gen del ladrillo.
> 
> Por diooooos! manteneros alejados del Emilione, que cuando coja confianza os planta otra ampliación de capital de buen rollito eh!




Pues que vamos a tener: tiene un buen paseo maritimo, se come bien, y un equipo de primera (creo). Que más se puede pedir?

En todo caso, que dicen las cartas? Largo, no?


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ah bueno, entiendo que ver todos los días grandes variaciones en la cuenta y tal ha de ser duro.
> 
> Como dijo Luca, si pasamos los 2.90$ volará, ahí si te interesa, puedes volver a entrar.
> 
> ...



En el momento que se despejen las dudas, juicio LLY, pagos merck, nuevo partner... va estar por encima de los 5.00USD

Las grandes subidas se producen cuando la mayor parte de las gacelas están fuera... y eso lo conocen muy bien los fondos que han comprado en menos de 1.00USD y vendido en 2.7xUSD ... además de recibir los warrants.


----------



## Blackbird (9 Feb 2010)

chollero dijo:


> Με οκτώ κλιμάκια η νέα κλίμακα
> Αφορολόγητο με αποδείξεις 30%
> Τελευταία ενημέρωση: 09/02/2010 18:34
> Νέα φορολογική κλίμακα, με οκτώ επιμέρους κατηγορίες και αφορολόγητο με συλλογή αποδείξεων, ίσων με το 30% του εισοδήματος περιλαμβάνει το νέο φορολογικό νομοσχέδιο. Παράλληλα, προβλέπεται η κατάργηση της αυτοτελούς φορολόγησης -με εξαίρεση τους τόκους των καταθέσεων και των ομολόγων- ενώ ανακοινώθηκε και η εισοδηματική πολιτική.
> ...



Pues muchas gracias. Ahora que lo explicas aqui, pues mejor, gracias por el resumen. Si es que hoy en día pasa como con todo, exceso de información. Anda, curratelo y traducelo, más de uno te lo va a agradecer.


----------



## no_loko (9 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya he vendido todas las acciones...
> 
> Tengo mis dudas que merck nos pague antes de los resultados del segundo semestre... van a vender nuevas acciones y no quiero verme en la situación de octubre, visitando los 1.75USD ...
> 
> ...



Pués la verdad es que lo siento. Como comenté en mi primer post, encontré esta página buscando información sobre Aria y desde entonces he estado siguiendo todos tus comentarios. Confieso que me fascinaba tu jodida obstinación con este valor y no me gusta nada que "abandones el barco". Lo siento, pero tengo que decir que espero que te hayas equivocado, por el bien de los que quedamos. Yo me acabo de reenganchar, de momento con bastante exito y sigo confiando en que la cosa vaya bien.

Un saludo y suerte con NVAX, que es otra de las que sigo, buscando el mejor momento para entrar.


----------



## aksarben (9 Feb 2010)

DP se sale de ARIA, tonuel gana pasta con los cortos, hasta a HL le va bien... está claro que vivimos el fin de una era...


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Feb 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> DP se sale de ARIA, tonuel gana pasta con los cortos, hasta a HL le va bien... está claro que vivimos el fin de una era...



Eso que comentas ¿es un juego no? ) Lo único cierto es lo de DP! jaja


----------



## aksarben (9 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Eso que comentas ¿es un juego no? ) Lo único cierto es lo de DP! jaja



Bueno, a lo mejor lo de HL ha sido excesivo xD


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

El paquetón bueno ha salido en 2.30USD ...


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

Wataru.... mañana con el EUR a mi favor,,,, compraré algunas... los MMs tienen que hacer su trabajo .... XD


----------



## aksarben (9 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> El paquetón bueno ha salido en 2.30USD ...



Se ha visto, se ha visto xD


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru.... mañana con el EUR a mi favor,,,, compraré algunas... los MMs tienen que hacer su trabajo .... XD



No, no... Ahora tu misión es hacer que suba Nvax... jaja déjanos respirar...

Yo me la voy a jugar, me quedo unos meses más ... total, hacer intradías no es lo mío. Y al menos aquí tengo una posibilidad de ganar dinero.

Un saludo

Aksarben, de lo que veas creete la mitad, de lo que te cuenten ...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Feb 2010)

donpepito vendiendo sus ARIAS

sí, han leído bien

diosssssssssss!!

p.d. ya era hora


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2010)

Pues yo me he salido de los cortos de CRI (que no lo había dicho en este lugar) después de aguantarlos algo más de una semana 

Mañana abriremos altos, pero no estoy del todo seguro de que sigamos subiendo y eso que quiero ponerme largo hasta el final de la semana. En fin, voy a seleccionar y ver en que me meto.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Feb 2010)

Hola gente... 

Mañana se la juega ARIAd, gloria o muerte... 







Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo me he salido de los cortos de CRI (que no lo había dicho en este lugar) después de aguantarlas algo más de una semana
> 
> Mañana abriremos altos, pero no estoy del todo seguro de que sigamos subiendo y eso que quiero ponerme largo hasta el final de la semana. En fin, voy a seleccionar y ver en que me meto.



has pensado en BBVA o SAN??


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

Sin duda, la superación de los 2.80USD es la clave, de ahí la puerta a los 3.00USD ... sigo pensando que puede llegar a los 10.00USD, pero ahora mismo no me atrevo a mantener una posi de ese calibre tal y como estan los mercados, sujetos de un hilo... con ganas de bajar en cualquier momento... y vender esas acciones... me llevarían unas horas.


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> has pensado en BBVA o SAN??



Los bancos no me gustan ahora mismo ni para cortos ni para largos, los veo súmamente peligrosos y muy sujetos a lo que digan los rumores en todo momento, estaba pensando en otras cosas.

Pero he de ver como se presenta el dia de mañana, que el subidón del overnight europeo no lo veo tan claro, puede que me equivoque y mañana subamos a los cielos siderales que es lo previsto.


----------



## Catacrack (9 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero he de ver como se presenta el dia de mañana, que el subidón del overnight europeo no lo veo tan claro, puede que me equivoque y mañana subamos a los cielos siderales que es lo previsto.



La madre que me pario, 2 gordos a corto y a 11220.

Mas me vale que el Bin Laden la lie parda esta noche.


----------



## chollero (9 Feb 2010)

Vion Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (9 Feb 2010)

VION PHARMS INC - Google Finance

Estaba mal el link... 

Esa cot estaba muerta desde hace muchos meses, además el mercado OTC, lo tengo prohibido. :cook:


----------



## Claca (9 Feb 2010)

Aunque Mulder me riña, para los índices europeos sigo viendo lo mismo: 10.350 ibex, 5540 dax. Ya veis como han parado ahí. A media tarde parecía claro que se superarían con el gap, pero tras desinflarse los americanos ya no parece tan factible. Mientras no se superen, son cortos sí o sí. A mí me encantaría ver un rebote, pero voy a fiarme únicamente del precio y mientras no se dejen atrás, creo que lo más probable será un escenario de máximos decrecientes, con el peligro que entraña una diarrea guanil en cualquier momento. Como dije en el blog de Kujire, la sobreventa poco a poco se va consumiendo en el tiempo si el precio no avanza, lo que aleja cada vez más la posibilidad de una subida fuerte y explosiva. Fijaos que no digo que no pueda subir ¿eh? Sino que es preciso superar ese nivel para confirmar la continuidad alcista de las últimas sesiones.

Con esta volatilidad mejorar no operar o plantear las cosas con referencias muy claras. Aquí dejo las mías y que cada cual haga lo que crea más oportuno


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> La madre que me pario, 2 gordos a corto y a 11220.
> 
> Mas me vale que el Bin Laden la lie parda esta noche.




Yo tengo las POP a 5,075 de media... creo que me voy a ir a echar unas lineas para mañana... :cook:


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo tengo las POP a 5,075 de media... creo que me voy a ir a echar unas lineas para mañana... :cook:
> 
> 
> Saludos



Con los cortos del pop yo dormiria la mar de tranquilo.
Es cuestion de tiempo,el SAN es mas joputa.

Esto tiene pinta de guano-guano,me parece que se va a repetir el dia que nos caimos al tocar el 11200... yo hare 3 tiradas mañana al ibex gordo,con 10 puntos de stop cada una.

Buenas noches y buena suerte.


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

Estoy pensando en poner el stop en 5,20 o 5,27... ienso:



por si les da ir a buscar los 17000... 

Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Aunque Mulder me riña, para los índices europeos sigo viendo lo mismo: 10.350 ibex, 5540 dax. Ya veis como han parado ahí. A media tarde parecía claro que se superarían con el gap, pero tras desinflarse los americanos ya no parece tan factible. Mientras no se superen, son cortos sí o sí. A mí me encantaría ver un rebote, pero voy a fiarme únicamente del precio y mientras no se dejen atrás, creo que lo más probable será un escenario de máximos decrecientes, con el peligro que entraña una diarrea guanil en cualquier momento. Como dije en el blog de Kujire, la sobreventa poco a poco se va consumiendo en el tiempo si el precio no avanza, lo que aleja cada vez más la posibilidad de una subida fuerte y explosiva. Fijaos que no digo que no pueda subir ¿eh? Sino que es preciso superar ese nivel para confirmar la continuidad alcista de las últimas sesiones.
> 
> Con esta volatilidad mejorar no operar o plantear las cosas con referencias muy claras. Aquí dejo las mías y que cada cual haga lo que crea más oportuno



Totalmente de acuerdo,el problema que nos pueden joder con el rescate.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (9 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Estoy pensando en poner el stop en 5,20 o 5,27... ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El pop tiene resistencias en 5,5 y 5,90 si llega a 5,5 ya le dare yo con todo lo gordo.

PD: Esto esta muy alcista,veremos los 13mil antes de fin de mes. inocho:


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El pop tiene resistencias en 5,5 y 5,90 si llega a 5,5 ya le dare yo con todo lo gordo.



:no:

Yo las tengo en 5,18 y 5,26... háztelo mirar... 




Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> PD: Esto esta muy alcista,veremos los 13mil antes de fin de mes. inocho:



Mañana es dia de largos... sin duda... 

Saludos


----------



## rosonero (9 Feb 2010)

Otro que se ha quedado corto para mañana en 10300. A estas horas según igmarkets ibex +150 :56:
Quiero creer en Claca y esos 10350 resistiendo. Lo que no entiendo es que un país europeo necesite ser rescatado y los mercados lo celebren con subidas :
Muchos veían hoy una figura de murciélago que marcaba unos claros cortos (el blog de radarmarket, diasdebolsa) esperemos que Grecia y su rescate no nos complique el plan.


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Aunque Mulder me riña, para los índices europeos sigo viendo lo mismo: 10.350 ibex, 5540 dax. Ya veis como han parado ahí. A media tarde parecía claro que se superarían con el gap, pero tras desinflarse los americanos ya no parece tan factible. Mientras no se superen, son cortos sí o sí. A mí me encantaría ver un rebote, pero voy a fiarme únicamente del precio y mientras no se dejen atrás, creo que lo más probable será un escenario de máximos decrecientes, con el peligro que entraña una diarrea guanil en cualquier momento. Como dije en el blog de Kujire, la sobreventa poco a poco se va consumiendo en el tiempo si el precio no avanza, lo que aleja cada vez más la posibilidad de una subida fuerte y explosiva. Fijaos que no digo que no pueda subir ¿eh? Sino que es preciso superar ese nivel para confirmar la continuidad alcista de las últimas sesiones.
> 
> Con esta volatilidad mejorar no operar o plantear las cosas con referencias muy claras. Aquí dejo las mías y que cada cual haga lo que crea más oportuno



En estos momentos y viendo como han quedado hoy las cosas, me temo que la posibilidad de guano para mañana es alta, tal vez me equivoqué de día cuando hice la previsión semanal.

Realmente es que hoy esperaba caida y para mañana lo contrario.


----------



## Claca (9 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo,el problema que nos pueden joder con el rescate.



Yo estoy en liquidez. Antes del "dato" he cerrado un corto y ya no he tocado nada. Por lo tanto, no hago lecturas positivas o negativas de lo que pueda pasar, sólo digo que ese nivel es relevante y debe ser tenido en cuenta. Al estar en liquidez me sale más a cuenta plantear cortos por el simple hecho de que tenemos la resistencia al lado, algo así como comprar un boleto de lotería por un par de euros pero con un premio gordo, pero ahora mismo no me decanto por ningún lado, aunque he sido de los que han defendido un rebote si no se perdían mínimos y se superaban los 10.150. Y mañana todo apunta a que la apertura nos dejará por encima de los 10.300, así que cuidadín.

Dicho de otro modo, si llevase largos desde los 10.000, los mantenía un poco más a ver que pasa. Existe un mundo de compras por encima de la resistencia que no puede descartarse. O eso dicen


----------



## chollero (9 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Otro que se ha quedado corto para mañana en 10300. A estas horas según igmarkets ibex +150 :56:
> Quiero creer en Claca y esos 10350 resistiendo. Lo que no entiendo es que un país europeo necesite ser rescatado y los mercados lo celebren con subidas :
> Muchos veían hoy una figura de murciélago que marcaba unos claros cortos (el blog de radarmarket, diasdebolsa) esperemos que Grecia y su rescate no nos complique el plan.



es cuestin de saber las condicones del rescate para saber que es lo que se nos viene encima


----------



## tonuel (9 Feb 2010)

8:



Ahora si que me habeis jodido... y no se si tengo vaselina... ::


Saludos ::


----------



## Blackbird (9 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En estos momentos y viendo como han quedado hoy las cosas, me temo que la posibilidad de guano para mañana es alta, tal vez me equivoqué de día cuando hice la previsión semanal.
> 
> Realmente es que hoy esperaba caida y para mañana lo contrario.



A ver Mulder (y perdon por mentar su nombre en valde), pero no teniamos los leoncios comprando en la subasta porque mañana iba a ser alcista de verdad? Que ha cambiado? A que te refieres cpm "como ha quedado las cosas"? Que cosas son esas? Va por el cambio dolar/euro?


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

Me parece que voy a poner el stop en los 5,20 y a olvidarme del asunto... 8:


ojos que no ven... :Baile:





hostia que te pegas... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> A ver Mulder (y perdon por mentar su nombre en valde), pero no teniamos los leoncios comprando en la subasta porque mañana iba a ser alcista de verdad? Que ha cambiado? A que te refieres cpm "como ha quedado las cosas"? Que cosas son esas? Va por el cambio dolar/euro?



Bien, mañana tendremos un gap al alza, perfecto, ¿y después qué? 

Lo del gap ya está más que claro, es casi pasado, pero a mi (y creo que a todos) les interesa el después, ahí es donde creo que nos vamos a caer y desgraciadamente tengo varios ciclos diciéndome eso porque debían ser lo contrario de lo que ha pasado hoy.

Me fastidia porque hoy me he salido de un corto y estaba mirando en qué ponerme largo, aunque estoy dudoso de todas formas, tal vez me mantenga fuera hasta verlo claro. Este mes de momento estoy consiguiendo buenas plusvalías (71%) y tengo clarísimo que este próximo martes la tendencia cambiará, yo esperaba que fuera de subidas a bajadas, ahora no lo se seguro. Todo dependerá de lo que pase mañana.

Otra cosa importante es que la tendencia de mañana se mantendrá hasta el próximo martes, o hasta este viernes como mínimo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Otro que se ha quedado corto para mañana en 10300. A estas horas según igmarkets ibex +150 :56:
> Quiero creer en Claca y esos 10350 resistiendo. Lo que no entiendo es que un país europeo necesite ser rescatado y los mercados lo celebren con subidas :
> Muchos veían hoy una figura de murciélago que marcaba unos claros cortos (el blog de radarmarket, diasdebolsa) esperemos que Grecia y su rescate no nos complique el plan.



Esa era la figura, no vampiro, sino murcielago...

Mañana guano


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Bien, mañana tendremos un gap al alza, perfecto, ¿y después qué?
> 
> Lo del gap ya está más que claro, es casi pasado, pero a mi (y creo que a todos) les interesa el después, ahí es donde creo que nos vamos a caer y desgraciadamente tengo varios ciclos diciéndome eso porque debían ser lo contrario de lo que ha pasado hoy.
> 
> ...



Vamos, lo de todos los días. Buenas noches a todos chavalería.


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2010)

estamos olvidandonos de lo de BoA y el otro?


----------



## Blackbird (10 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Bien, mañana tendremos un gap al alza, perfecto, ¿y después qué?
> 
> Lo del gap ya está más que claro, es casi pasado, pero a mi (y creo que a todos) les interesa el después, ahí es donde creo que nos vamos a caer y



Vamos, que mañana empezamos con un salto, no sabemos si un salto al vacio o un salto hacia arriba. Bueno, mas claro, gracias. A ver hacia donde sale la moneda.


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Vamos, lo de todos los días. Buenas noches a todos chavalería.



Mañana va a ser un dia muy importante donde confluyen varios tipos de ciclos, por eso no es un dia cualquiera.


----------



## rosonero (10 Feb 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> estamos olvidandonos de lo de BoA y el otro?



_ 17:20:37 h.
Citigroup, Bank of America Serenity markets



S&P ha puesto la perspectiva de ambos a negativa pero afirma los ratings A/A-1 para ambos, eso es más daño para el sector bancario._

La verdad es que hoy ha pasado sin bastante pena ni gloria


----------



## Blackbird (10 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> toma tonuel para tus cortos....
> 
> Report of EU Help for Greece Is Now Described as 'Unfounded' - CNBC



Nowotny descarta un rescate de Grecia por parte del BCE en Cincodias.com


----------



## Blackbird (10 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Mañana va a ser un dia muy importante donde confluyen varios tipos de ciclos, por eso no es un dia cualquiera.



Pero confluyen en fase o en contra fase? Es decir, tenemo "Mister ?" contra Batman, o viene Batman con superma, spideman y toda la tropa a repartir guano?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Mañana va a ser un dia muy importante donde confluyen varios tipos de ciclos, por eso no es un dia cualquiera.



Ya, ya... pero no me reconocerás que esto en el fondo, en este hilo es así...

Mañana salimos disparaos para algún lao, pero nadie tiene muy claro hacia donde.

En todo caso le vuelvo a animar a hacer algún post introductorio sobre sus analisis. Sería de agradecer.

Buenas noches a todos de nuevo.


----------



## rosonero (10 Feb 2010)

Vaya, vaya !!!!!! Técnicamente toca guano pero a base de rescates y rumores nos va a tener aco***nados a los cortos 

Estoy pensando hacerme con un corto más al inicio de jornada y esperar a ver si se puede llevar a cabo la estrategía "destr0" entre 09:05 - 09:25, si pega falso bajón.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Feb 2010)

sois supertecnicos xd 

pero nadie se ha atrevido a hacer de adivino sobre que va a pasar hoy...... a ver me la juego yo ( para ganarme un owned mas que nada  ) apertura alcista y marcha atras .

Mi estrategia, quietecito y entrar cuando haya bajado ( la contraria de los ultimos dias que era comprar Zeltia a primera hora y vender una hora despues , a veces hasta en dos o tres ocasiones ).

Por cierto, pensais que hoy le van a seguir zurrando a Solaria , hasta donde pensais que la van a tirar ....... no se si entrar a 2 o si dejarme de gaitas y esperarla en 1,80 .


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2010)

A los buenos días!

Después de mirarlo todo muy bien, lo que veo para hoy es que podríamos bajar al principio y luego salir disparados hacia arriba, me parece lo más probable.

Me despistan mucho los leoncios cuando hacen cosas que no se ajustan al timing diario, hacen máximos y mínimos a horas extrañas y se reacciona a mitad de sesión.

El que esté corto debería aguantar hasta los 2660 del Stoxx más o menos para escabullirse y los que estén largos deberían aguantarlos aunque sufran un poco, yo ahora estoy fuera del mercado y durante el dia de hoy buscaré donde ponerme largo.

En fin, lo que veo es bajada, pero muy moderada, buscando un pequeño mínimo intermedio.

edito: De todas formas Cárpatos dice que los leoncios buscan cortos siempre, asi que cada uno verá a quien sigue


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Después de mirarlo todo muy bien, lo que veo para hoy es que podríamos bajar al principio y luego salir disparados hacia arriba, me parece lo más probable.
> 
> ...



El cambio de ciclo es el viernes, que sera a partir de hay otro tramo de guano, nos tienen que volver a subir hasta los 1080 del SP.

Ayer fue subir, y como subia el SP con todas las gacelas, lo bajaron para echar al personal desminitiendo el rescate de grecia.

El que este corto, le va a tocar esperar


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> El cambio de ciclo es el viernes, que sera a partir de hay otro tramo de guano, nos tienen que volver a subir hasta los 1080 del SP.
> 
> Ayer fue subir, y como subia el SP con todas las gacelas, lo bajaron para echar al personal desminitiendo el rescate de grecia.
> 
> El que este corto, le va a tocar esperar



Este próximo domingo será luna nueva y el lunes es fiesta en USA, esos dias puede pasar de todo. Aunque yo también espero que volvamos a bajar al final de todo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Después de mirarlo todo muy bien, lo que veo para hoy es que podríamos bajar al principio y luego salir disparados hacia arriba, me parece lo más probable.
> 
> ...



Justo lo contrario que pienso yo :8:

por si acaso estare muy atento a la preapertura, de ser como dices me tiro a la arena nada mas abrir, si abre en positivo quietecito y a esperar.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (10 Feb 2010)

*Voy a dar tres datos.*

Tres datos sabidos por todos y antes que nos enteremos de indices manufactureros, etc.

- Rescate a Grecia.

- Subida ayer, aunque no en máximos de Wall Street.

- Triple AAA de la deuda española.

Con esto yo me inclino por el color de Irlanda.

A ver que pasa pues.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Feb 2010)

Mulder, viendo la preapertura o mucho cambian las cosas en 15 minutos o Tonuel se va a descojonar de ti 

Os expongo mi teoria de lo que esta pasando, dos o mas grandes fondos de inversion han decidido forrarse, se han puesto cortos para tirar abajo el ibex ( el caso es saber hasta donde y hasta cuando ) para cuando les salga de los huevos volverlo a subir a donde estaba y forrarse en la subida y la bajada.

Recomendacion, para el que este dentro, quietecito, para el que este fuera, esperar.

Los intradia, a jugar a la bolita de cristal como hago yo y muy escrupulosos con los stop lost.


----------



## pyn (10 Feb 2010)

Buenos días,
por lo pronto en preapertura rozando el máximo de ayer y valor clave 10340-10350. Si lo rompen en preapertura sería mala señal para los cortos (al menos bajo mi punto de vista). Pero encaja dentro del escenario de: apertura al alza y luego para abajo. Aunque me da que hoy volverá a ser un dia finalmente alcista.

En 10 minutos tenemos la respuesta.


----------



## spheratu (10 Feb 2010)

Oigo una voz...es REP....me llama.....ponte largo me dice......uhmmmienso:


----------



## pyn (10 Feb 2010)

Buah, a falta de 5 minutos 10355 esto tiene pinta de salir disparato para arriba...


----------



## Claca (10 Feb 2010)

Es muy probable que usen algún tipo de ardid para despistar, pero nosotros no podemos hacer nada. Sólo mantener la calma y no perder las pocas referencias que tenemos.

En la mayoría de foros la gente está muy bajista, de modo que mucho cuidado y el stop claro.


----------



## Claca (10 Feb 2010)

10.386,60 +111,20 +1,0822%

Pero el DAX se mantiene por debajo de su resistencia (5540).


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder, viendo la preapertura o mucho cambian las cosas en 15 minutos o Tonuel se va a descojonar de ti
> 
> Os expongo mi teoria de lo que esta pasando, dos o mas grandes fondos de inversion han decidido forrarse, se han puesto cortos para tirar abajo el ibex ( el caso es saber hasta donde y hasta cuando ) para cuando les salga de los huevos volverlo a subir a donde estaba y forrarse en la subida y la bajada.
> 
> ...



Sigo sin analizar mucho el Ibex, todo lo que expongo es lo que veo en Stoxx y S&P, al Ibex hay que darle de comer aparte. 

De todas formas el Ibex cierra a las 17:30, Stoxx y S&P a las 22:00, el Ibex ha de subir por el gap alcista que hubo ayer entre las 17:30 y las 22:00, tampoco tiene mucho misterio y ya estaba previsto por todos, o eso creo.

Además ayer ya lo comenté.


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2010)

joer con Arcelor.....


----------



## pyn (10 Feb 2010)

¿Qué le pasa a Arcelor?


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Feb 2010)

Semana Gamesa


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2010)

Mierda! hoy quería ponerme largo en Enagás... 

+2.71% en este momento...


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Qué le pasa a Arcelor?



Resultados


----------



## Claca (10 Feb 2010)

El DAX pelea contra su resistencia, el ibex se la ha follado en la apertura. Uno sí el otro no, eso sí que no me lo esperaba. Ni siquiera he tenido tiempo a plantear cortos. Si finalmente pasan el 5540 el mercado puede dispararse. No son cortos mientras siga así, todo lo contrario.

10.422,50 +147,10 +1,4316%  Tiene ganas de subir, pero no le dejan.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Sigo sin analizar mucho el Ibex, todo lo que expongo es lo que veo en Stoxx y S&P, al Ibex hay que darle de comer aparte.
> 
> *De todas formas el Ibex cierra a las 17:30, *Stoxx y S&P a las 22:00, el Ibex ha de subir por el gap alcista que hubo ayer entre las 17:30 y las 22:00, tampoco tiene mucho misterio y ya estaba previsto por todos, o eso creo.
> 
> Además ayer ya lo comenté.



ah, te entendi mal, yo pense que decias que abria en negativo. yo decia que abria positivo y que se desincha.

aqui estoy esperando a que baje para entrar...... sino baja me quedo fuera y mañana sera otro dia


----------



## pyn (10 Feb 2010)

Estaba claro, como el ibex se pegue con una resistencia/soporte y lo supere en preapertura es síntoma de que lo perfora, siempre hacen los mismo.


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

Yo sigo corto... con dos cojones...








Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

No hay =0= de unos cortitos en BBVA?


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2010)

BBVA disparada...


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> No hay =0= de unos cortitos en BBVA?



Venga DP... lo estás viendo.... nos vamos al guano... (Arcelor es tu amigo...) :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2010)

Demasiado fácil... MTS es la señal... eso estaba clarito!!!


----------



## Depeche (10 Feb 2010)

Me he puesto corto en Enagas a 15,26 despues de perder un poco en Inditex cerrando a 42,75.
Ayer no fue un dia para mi,espero que hoy salga mejor.


----------



## Claca (10 Feb 2010)

Mucho cuidado tonuel... Con esta apertura harías bien en aparcar los cortos, a parte de que seguimos por encima de los 10.350. Sin objetivos claros (no, los 3.000 del ibex no sirven) yo no me arriesgaba a ir vendido.

Además tenemos HCHi en muchos índices. Mal trazado, pero sirve para hacerse una idea:


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Demasiado fácil... MTS es la señal... eso estaba clarito!!!



ArcelorMittal redujo su beneficio un 98,7% en 2009 - 10/02/10 - 1899295 - elEconomista.es


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

Ahora mismo tengo las POP en tablas... me voy a arriesgar...








Saludos :cook:


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2010)

Lo de BANKINTER estaba calculado...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

Les ha entrado flato ultimamente, no¿?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo sigo corto... con dos cojones...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



venga ostia, a ver si te imitan y lo tiran que estoy con la escopeta cargada esperando


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Feb 2010)

Largo en ibex 10393
Largo en stoxx 2690


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Largo en ibex 10393
> Largo en stoxx 2690


----------



## Interesado (10 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Largo en ibex 10393
> Largo en stoxx 2690



Señal de cortos clarísima. Srs, no se despisten!


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

Fuera del corto a 5,075... osea a lo mismo que entré... 8:



voy a ver si produzco un poquito... 

Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2010)

Largos hasta apertura USA... con pequeñas correcciones... POPULAR preparando la subida.


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2010)

LARGO ... 20.000accs en el POP a 5.06€ me las ha vendido el master supplier en cortos MERRY


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Feb 2010)

Me salto el stop del ibex,me sango ganando muy poquito,sigo en stoxx y pongo stop profit.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Feb 2010)

Cerre los pocos cortos que tenia de T5 esta mañana,a ver si llega a 9,8 y le meto una remesa,la cuenta de Renta4 esta con 30% de plusvalias jijijiji


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2010)

MTS va a seguir recortando toda el día...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Feb 2010)

El ibex de momento no puede con el 450,podria hacer un doble techo intradia


----------



## Claca (10 Feb 2010)

Ya está en 10.500.

Tonuel, ha estado cerca ¿eh?


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2010)

Nenazas ... ya podeis ir cerrando los cortos en el POP, DP HF tiene que llevarse esos euros calentitos... XD


----------



## Interesado (10 Feb 2010)

Corto en el IBEX en 10500. Nos vemos en los 9500... :rolleye:


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> LARGO ... 20.000accs en el POP a 5.06€ me las ha vendido el master supplier en cortos MERRY



El techo es del viento... :cook:


de buena me he librado... jajaja...


y recargando la escopeta... 

Saludos


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Ya está en 10.500.
> 
> Tonuel, ha estado cerca ¿eh?




cuando ha roto el DAX... mama caca... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2010)

Tonuel, les estamos preparando una trampa a los cortos, ya tu sabes.. confiando que bajaremos... hoy nos vamos a +5% como poco. wait and see!


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> El techo es del viento... :cook:
> 
> de buena me he librado... jajaja...
> 
> y recargando la escopeta...



Parece que por una vez me hiciste caso y tuviste paciencia.


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2010)

Cerrar el grifo antes de salir del POP!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Feb 2010)

Como el SAN pase los 10 el IBEX se va "parriba parriba"


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2010)

Hay cola para cerrar el corto... huele a gacela con pañales q atufa!!! XD


----------



## pyn (10 Feb 2010)

Vaya panorama...


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel, les estamos preparando una trampa a los cortos, ya tu sabes.. confiando que bajaremos... hoy nos vamos a +5% como poco. wait and see!





donpepito dijo:


> Hay cola para cerrar el corto... huele a gacela con pañales q atufa!!! XD



Eso parece... pero voy a dejar los largos para los machotes como usted... :fiufiu:



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Feb 2010)

Mulder solte media posicion en 2721 del stock,lo que me queda lo puse en el 2730 es correcto los objetivos?


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Feb 2010)

No afloja ni para coger impulso. Hoy es día para quedarte si estás dentro ya y para no entrar si aún no la has hecho.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Feb 2010)

Catacrack estas vivo??:8:


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2010)

Ser del Opus tiene sus ventajas...XD


----------



## pyn (10 Feb 2010)

Lo malo de catacrack y rosonero es que se quedaron vendidos, gap mediante, y con tendencia alcista contínua. Así es dificil cerrar posición, la cierras un poco a ojo. Lo que está claro que, al menos Catacrack, se ha llevado un buen palo. Putos leones.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No afloja ni para coger impulso. Hoy es día para quedarte si estás dentro ya y para no entrar si aún no la has hecho.



Si se entra con stop muy ajustado,por ganar unos eurillos se nos puede caer los indices en cualquier momento,esto se esta moviendo por rumores,unas palabras malas y esto se va abajo en un suspiro...recordad que ahora esta todo el mundo alcista,lo pueden tirar cuando quieran...


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Si se entra con stop muy ajustado,por ganar unos eurillos se nos puede caer los indices en cualquier momento,esto se esta moviendo por rumores,unas palabras malas y esto se va abajo en un suspiro...recordad que ahora esta todo el mundo alcista,lo pueden tirar cuando quieran...




Tienes toda la razón. Llevan un mes cazándonos a contra pie. Yo estoy fuera a ver como abre yankeeland.

Destr0 está missing hoy, necesito sus análisis del ES50


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2010)

HL, no ha opciones, es mejor cerrar la posi.


----------



## fmc (10 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Lo malo de catacrack y rosonero es que se quedaron vendidos, gap mediante, y con tendencia alcista contínua. Así es dificil cerrar posición, la cierras un poco a ojo. Lo que está claro que, al menos Catacrack, se ha llevado un buen palo. Putos leones.



A mí me han enganchado también... a ver si soy capaz de salirme como pueda


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2010)

Están abriendo cortos a saco contra POP.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Feb 2010)

Mientras el SAN aguante los 10 no perderemos los 10.500.


----------



## errozate (10 Feb 2010)

SPHERATUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

¿Oyes las vocessssssssssssssssss?

¿Qué dicennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn?

¿Largos hasta dóndeeeeeeeeeeee?


Comparte tu bella visión, amigo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Feb 2010)

El ibex acaba de romper esta linea,al loritooo que pueden empezar a empapelar,rumor/noticia hamijos....


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Feb 2010)

Es hora de empezar a perder dinero :: Corto en 10.500


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Están abriendo cortos a saco contra POP.



El popular ese es un cadaver de mucho cuidado, enladrillao como pocos eeh, pero como pocos han sido muy pero que muy brutos!


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Feb 2010)

DP! Dedicada a ti:







:** jaja


----------



## destr0 (10 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón. Llevan un mes cazándonos a contra pie. Yo estoy fuera a ver como abre yankeeland.
> 
> Destr0 está missing hoy, necesito sus análisis del ES50



Buenas, sí que estoy, pero entre que el foro va a medias y que me están emplumando no paso mucho dándole al F5, sorry.

El stoxx lleva desde las 12:00 en un lateral entre 2713 y 2720, pero no me hagas mucho caso porque hoy estoy desconcentrado. 

Y encima me han ejecutado una orden parcial, luego la he anulado y no me han devuelto las garantías para seguir operando. Estoy cabreado


----------



## pyn (10 Feb 2010)

¿Hasta dónde durará el rebote de estos días?


----------



## rosonero (10 Feb 2010)

Aagggg!!!! Mis posaderas :56:

Otro mini corto en 10500 patrocinado por "The lost at river"


----------



## destr0 (10 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Buenas, sí que estoy, pero entre que el foro va a medias y que me están emplumando no paso mucho dándole al F5, sorry.
> 
> El stoxx lleva desde las 12:00 en un lateral entre 2713 y 2720, pero no me hagas mucho caso porque hoy estoy desconcentrado.
> 
> Y encima me han ejecutado una orden parcial, luego la he anulado y no me han devuelto las garantías para seguir operando. Estoy cabreado



Y para el ibex estaba juguetón entre 10485 y 10510, se podía hacer unos cuantos metesacas


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2010)

Eso es alentador... PERO TE PUEDO sacar el mismo grafico cuando llegamos a los 2.50USD en septiembre... 

Solo con los resultados -4T- peor de lo esperado, ARIAd le meten un meneo de -15% como pasó en JULIO.

Luego viene el temita de LLY, como salga mal, otro meneito de -20% como poco... y luego el remate de un ofrecimiento a 1.50USD XD


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Y para el ibex estaba juguetón entre 10485 y 10510, se podía hacer unos cuantos metesacas




Lo malo del IBEX es que cuando le da rompe el intervalo en 50 puntos y te quedas con el SL en la manos y el pompis al aire :rolleye:


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Eso es alentador... PERO TE PUEDO sacar el mismo grafico cuando llegamos a los 2.50USD en septiembre...
> 
> Solo con los resultados -4T- peor de lo esperado, ARIAd le meten un meneo de -15% como pasó en JULIO.
> 
> Luego viene el temita de LLY, como salga mal, otro meneito de -20% como poco... y luego el remate de un ofrecimiento a 1.50USD XD



Juuass, eres la alegría de la fiesta... pfff jaja.

El resultado del 4Q lo van a amortiguar con alguna declaración y lo de lilly ya está descontado que se pierde.

Ah y el ofrecimiento, mínimo a 3$ )

Además Kuji ha dado el visto bueno... :X

Un saludo o


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2010)

Mejor... en cuanto este el camino despejado, me subo de nuevo! XD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Feb 2010)

con mas wbos que el caballo de espartaco, natraceutica a 0,449 ¿ alguien da mas ? y por encima lo pude vender a 0,458 y no me salio de la punta 8:


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mulder solte media posicion en 2721 del stock,lo que me queda lo puse en el 2730 es correcto los objetivos?



Supongo que hace rato de esto pero voy a contestar porque el server anda siempre caido.

El 2723 es el 50% de la subida desde julio, resulta interesante ver como se para bastante el Stoxx a esa altura, el 2721 es una resistencia que no comentaré como la saco porque es complicado y además hace falta calculadora (yo la saco con un programa propio)

En 2661 está el gap de hoy y yo creo que acabaremos cerrándolo porque no pueden con los máximos del día.


----------



## Claca (10 Feb 2010)

Esto parece el patio de un colegio, con tanto rumor de parejitas "Que si le gustas a Alemania" "Que si Grecia y Alemania se han dado un besito" "Que si Alemania dice que Grecia no le mola nada" "Que si ahora China también quiere jugar a ser novios con Grecia". Por el amor de dios, que alguien secuestre a Helena de nuevo a ver si por fin arde Troya.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Feb 2010)

*OJO CON ESTO*



> Ben Bernanke,M3 Collapsing and What It Means
> 
> John Williams of Shadow Stats puts out some solid data.
> 
> ...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Feb 2010)

Lo que acabo de poner es mucho más importante de lo que parece. Ojo que una contracción monetaria de ese calibre si que es un a debt deflation wanistica para las bolsas.


----------



## aksarben (10 Feb 2010)

Ojalá fuera la opción 3...


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Están abriendo cortos a saco contra POP.




Toda la mañana...

El Popular es carne de cementerio, y yo quiero estar allí cuando quiebre... Así que espero que lo dejen subir para volverle a meter...



Saludos 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Feb 2010)

Hola forería.

Parece que mi pronóstico de subidas hasta el 14 de feb se está cumpliendo incluso en el chulibex!!

Wata, mira esto: Pre-market: 0.490 +0.083 (20.39%)

A qué no sabes de qué acción es? XD


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Feb 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Ojalá fuera la opción 3...



Ya nos gustaría al mundo. Ojo que una caida tan chunga en el crecimiento de la M3 creo que nunca ha ocurrido. Aunque tb es cierto que han comprado todo habido y por haber.

Yo lo que creo que estos han comprado los activos "marron" a los coleguitas, y ahora deflactaran para joder al resto de los mortales.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Feb 2010)

me aburro ostricamente, no se si salirme cuasi a pelo y largarme con viento fresco o esperar a ver si ws anima un poco el cotarro


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2010)

Ya no las tengo en cartera, 1000.00€ para los gastos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Feb 2010)

A los buenos días Luca.

Mirate estas compañías a ver que te parecen. No he profundizado mucho en el análisis pero a priori me parecen apetitosas.

Pioneer Drilling Company - Google Finance

Conseco, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Interesado (10 Feb 2010)

Cárpatos dijo:


> Los datos de cierre de ayer en cuanto al comportamiento de las instituciones son muy llamativos por una sencilla razón...las compras no se ven por ningún sitio...Las subidas fueron o manos débiles o la Mano de Dios, porque desde luego ellos no fueron. Vendieron menos agresivo pero vendieron, y su saldo sigue siendo vendedor. Sería muy prudente mientras este gremio que son el 50% del volumen no se den la vuelta.
> 
> En cuanto los hedge la mayoría cortos, con stop loss de 1.085 para arriba. Aunque en ese entorno también entrarían cortos nuevos, ya que los hedge siguen muy escépticos. Solo pasar por encima de 1.100-1.105 podría provocar un cierre brutal de cortos.
> 
> Por debajo según se comenta en el mundillo y en los boletines que circulan entre ellos, la zona de 1.038-1.040 es la clave como soporte, si se pierde en un cierre podrían saltar muchas máquinas en plan agresivo a ponerse corto y a buscar el 1.000-1.005



O sea, que si sube le meten cortos, y si baja... pues más cortos... creo que la 4 de 1 de C ya ha dado todo lo que tenía que dar de sí, el objetivo son los 9500 con rescate o sin él.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hola forería.
> 
> Parece que mi pronóstico de subidas hasta el 14 de feb se está cumpliendo incluso en el chulibex!!
> 
> ...



Ains pequeño saltamontes, ya te avisé en el blog de Kuji... :fiufiu:

Está claro que están controlando el precio, porque ya tienen calculado, el salto que debemos dar antes del día 24.

Un saludo


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2010)

Largo en el SP.

A ver si llegamos a los 1080


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Sigo fuera del mercado y estoy planteándome seguir fuera hasta el viernes o el lunes donde volvería a entrar corto. Creo que es preferible seguir a los leoncios que dice Cárpatos.

Así que a comprar caro y a vender barato 

También me estoy dando algo de descanso bolsístico y arreglando cosillas de mi sistema a ver si afino mejor.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> O sea, que si sube le meten cortos, y si baja... pues más cortos... creo que la 4 de 1 de C ya ha dado todo lo que tenía que dar de sí, el objetivo son los 9500 con rescate o sin él.



ya, pero ¿ cuando ? hoy no creo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Feb 2010)

El enlace que ha colgado cárpatos a las 14:48 está direcatmente relacionado con el post que he colgado más arriba. Eso es toda una red flag


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Sigo fuera del mercado y estoy planteándome seguir fuera hasta el viernes o el lunes donde volvería a entrar corto. Creo que es preferible seguir a los leoncios que dice Cárpatos.
> 
> ...




Yo estoy enviando refuerzos a mi cuenta de Interdin para la que se avecina la semana próxima, creo que me voy a enrolar en la flota de Tonuel. :


----------



## pyn (10 Feb 2010)

Pues mi play debe de estar jodida, porque desde los mínimos de 9800 sólo veo una tendencia alcista.


----------



## rosonero (10 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Sigo fuera del mercado y estoy planteándome seguir fuera hasta el viernes o el lunes donde volvería a entrar corto. *Creo que es preferible seguir a los leoncios que dice Cárpatos.*
> 
> ...



No sé si esto se contradice, es que me pierdo con lo de los animalitos 

_ ¿Y quien compra en la bajada? [Imprimir] Serenity markets

Pues las instituciones ya hemos visto que no, las respuesta, la podemos encontrar en este gráfico de compras en el NYSE de no bloques, obtenido de Bloomberg. Las manos débiles están comprando en toda la bajada evidentemente pensado que es una simple corrección sin más. No es esa una buena noticia para las bolsas_


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Feb 2010)

ws a la baja ligeramente a ver si se contagia el ibex xd


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Feb 2010)

ahora ligeramente al alza.. casi plano ¿ pa donde tirara el cabron ?


----------



## rosonero (10 Feb 2010)

Vaya hombre!!! Este repunte está jodiendo un bonito HCH. 

Edito. Mulder, en caso de caer ¿crees que haremos un doble suelo en 2688 o llegaríamos hasta los 266X?

Pd Quiero ser optimista con mis cortos


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2010)

iBEX reculex!!!


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

Yo creo que el SP se vuelve a los 1080... pero no apostaria mi dinero en ello... 


Saludos


----------



## spheratu (10 Feb 2010)

La deuda de Ejpaña sigue siendo tripleA, asi que de momento no parece que vayan a haber noticias que sirvan de excusa para guanear en en exceso......no?


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Feb 2010)

Catacrack , si sigues vivo... ¿Has vendido ya las hytm?. Curiosidad por la operativa ajena... ienso:

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

jojojo... subid subid bankitos... :XX:



Saludos


----------



## Interesado (10 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ya, pero ¿ cuando ? hoy no creo



Yo tengo en mente un escenario que es combinación del de Claca y del de LCASC según el cual, todavía perderíamos el "canal alcista" que plantea Claca, tirando unas cuantas líneas el siguiente soporte creciente estaría sobre los 9500 el 28F, con lo cual podría ser un buen momento para llegar.

Para invalidar el escenario tendríamos que pasar claramente los 10700 y con lo que comenta Cárpatos de los leoncios, no lo veo ni de broma.

Me gusta usar métodos más automáticos, pero este modelo de momento ha ido dando bien los puntos de cambio de tendencia. La indicación de manos fuertes de Cárpatos también esta siendo muy sólida. 

Yo voy corto desde los 11100 y seguirá siendo así mientras no se pasen los 10750, Cárpatos diga lo contrario o... lleguemos al objetivo de los 9500.


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Vaya hombre!!! Este repunte está jodiendo un bonito HCH.
> 
> Edito. Mulder, en caso de caer ¿crees que haremos un doble suelo en 2688 o llegaríamos hasta los 266X?
> 
> Pd Quiero ser optimista con mis cortos



En 2661 está el gap, tal vez es intuición pero creo que hoy toca llegar. Si lo veo cerrar gap a lo mejor abro unos larguitos.


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

Como se mueve ésto... :Baile:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Vaya hombre!!! Este repunte está jodiendo un bonito HCH.
> 
> Edito. Mulder, en caso de caer ¿crees que haremos un doble suelo en 2688 o llegaríamos hasta los 266X?
> 
> Pd Quiero ser optimista con mis cortos



Dónde veis el HCH?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Feb 2010)

Toma ya!

<div style="float: left; margin-right: 10px;"><embed src="http://media.entertonement.com/embed/OpenEntPlayer.swf" id="1_2d4395e2_1657_11df_8f15_0019b9e56dac" name="1_2d4395e2_1657_11df_8f15_0019b9e56dac" flashvars="auto_play=false&clip_pid=ksxmyycrsr&e=&id=1_2d4395e2_1657_11df_8f15_0019b9e56dac&skin_pid=wfxswdnlkf" width="300" height="30" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" allow******access="always" wmode="transparent"></embed><div id="1_2d4395e2_1657_11df_8f15_0019b9e56dac_anchor" style="font-size: 8px; color: black; text-decoration: none; display: block; text-align: center;"><a href="http://www.entertonement.com/clips/ksxmyycrsr--Whoop-Whoop-Pull-UpAviation-Flight-1549-Flight-3407-Crash-of-Flight-3407-" style="font-size: 8px; color: black;" target="_blank">Whoop Whoop Pull Up sound bite</a> &nbsp;<a href="http://www.entertonement.com/collections/976/Aviation?ht_link=1_2d4395e2_1657_11df_8f15_0019b9e56dac" style="font-size: 8px; color: black;" target="_blank">Aviation sound bites</a></div><img alt="Whoop Whoop Pull Up sound bite" border="0" height="0" src="http://www.entertonement.com/widgets/img/clip/ksxmyycrsr/1/1_2d4395e2_1657_11df_8f15_0019b9e56dac/blank.gif" style="visibility: ******; width: 0px; height: 0px; margin:0; padding:0; float:right" width="0" /></div>


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

Cabronesssss.... esperadme que estoy fueraaaaaa..... :8:


sube por diosssss......

Saludos ::


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Feb 2010)

Corto al botas en 9.91 no se vaya a ir esto ahora a tomarporculo y yo fuera 8:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Feb 2010)

Menuda suelta de papelon jajajajajaja
Voy a meter mas cortos por ahi,los precios de hoy seran caros mañana jajajajaja


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Menuda suelta de papelon jajajajajaja
> Voy a meter mas cortos por ahi,los precios de hoy seran caros mañana jajajajaja




ummmmmmmmm.... entonces creo que voy a quedarme quietecito... :fiufiu:



Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Cabronesssss.... esperadme que estoy fueraaaaaa..... :8:
> 
> 
> sube por diosssss......
> ...



Dale al boton,esto esta claro,no seas primo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Feb 2010)

Joder, sin tonuel, yo no entro corto...

A ver que alguno haga un post de consenso de como ven las cosas.

Yo ahora si que abriria cortos, pero precisamente por eso, me inclino más a los largos... pero ustedes dirán...


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Joder, sin tonuel, yo no entro corto...
> 
> A ver que alguno haga un post de consenso de como ven las cosas.
> 
> Yo ahora si que abriria cortos, pero precisamente por eso, me inclino más a los largos... pero ustedes dirán...




ojito al eurodolar...


sube bonito... sube... ven con papá... )



Saludos :XX:


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2010)

Al final me he decidido por cortos, con medio cargador, ya veremos que sale porque de momento me están dando bien, aunque mañana se que ira mejor.

edito: si es que no me puedo estar quieto.


----------



## rosonero (10 Feb 2010)

Fuera de los minis cortos en 10390, media en 10400. Voy a darme un respiro.

Bien por el tito Bernake


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

Mulderrr.... me parece que tienes un problema de timing... 


¿No habiamos quedado en tener hoy los botones quietecitos....? :fiufiu:



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

¿Como veis a Bankinter para unos cortos...?



Si llega a 6,20-6,24 le meto candela.... :X



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Feb 2010)

Tócate los huevos con el USD... Eso si que es economía virtual


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulderrr.... me parece que tienes un problema de timing...
> 
> ¿No habiamos quedado en tener hoy los botones quietecitos....? :fiufiu



Como decía en mi anterior post, no me puedo estar quietecito.


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

¿A qué hora hablan la Merkel y el Sarkozy...? :cook:


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2010)

Para una vez q voy largo en el iBEX, no me dejan tranquilo... esos cortos de MERR ... me estaban avisando!!! en fin .... los bancos me dan yu-yu-yuyuuuu


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2010)

Wataru... estás muy calladito con tus triangulos.... se ha corrido la voz en ARIAd,,,, que una mano fuerte ha liquidado su posición... DP!

Pobres gacelas que han comprado en 2.35USD


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Feb 2010)

Veeeeis, al final largos!


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Para una vez q voy largo en el iBEX, no me dejan tranquilo... esos cortos de MERR ... me estaban avisando!!! en fin .... los bancos me dan yu-yu-yuyuuuu



¿A qué se refiere con los cortos de MERR...? 8:


A los CFDs de Merrill Lynch de R4 o a que están metiendo cortos a saco los de Merrill... :cook:



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Veeeeis, al final largos!




¿Comorl...? :cook:


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2010)

Las ventas de cortos son todas de MERR-MA


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Como veis a Bankinter para unos cortos...?
> 
> Si llega a 6,20-6,24 le meto candela.... :X




joder con los botines... al final me he hecho caquita... menudo subidón... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido muy alto, lo cual no es muy halagüeño, aunque el saldo ha sido netamente positivo con pocos ataques vededores durante todo el dia.

Pero en subasta han metido un buen paquetón a la baja, para mañana parecen esperar una apertura bajista.

Parece que le tienen pánico al 10500, porque venden ahí o muy cerca de ese punto.


----------

